# Le club des professionnels en informatique > Actualits > Politique >  Les macronneries, c'est pas bientt fini ?

## pmithrandir

Aprs cette election prsidentielle assez anime, avec des candidats aux profils diffrents, il est temps de commencer le nouveau quinquenat.

En attendant les legislatives, la principale question demeurre de savoir quelle majorit Macron va bien pouvoir construire.

Je vous propose de commencer une nouvelle discussion pour remplacer celle ouverte par Souviron il y a 5 ans sur le quinquenat Hollande.
1274 pages, ca me semble assez honorrable, mais ca empeche assez de naviguer sur ce sujet, ca alourdit le site et ca n'aide pas les nouveaux  entrer dans la discussion.

PS : On peut changer le titre si vous avez de meilleures ides  ::):

----------


## pmithrandir

Premire impression...

C'est un peu le foutoir.
Le FN ne sort pas super grani de cette fin de campagne. L'abstention et le vote blanc sont plus fort que jamais, et le pays se dchire entre vision librale, europennes ou chauvine de la rsolution de nos soucis.

J'aime bien voir depuis ce matin la valse des prtendants et des ralliements... Bruno le maire, Manuel valls, ... Tout le monde l'aime ce petit Macron.

Je m'interroge galement sur le futur premier ministre de Macron, il a besoin d'un roublard de la politique, quelqu'un de consensuel, quelqu'un capable de le calmer galement et de lui retirer cette image de chien fou sans briser son lan.

Qui verriez-vous dans ce rle ?

----------


## TallyHo

> Le FN ne sort pas super grani de cette fin de campagne.


Ils ont quand mme fait un bon score pour le FN, souviens toi du score du paternel. Et il semble que la dynamique va rester pour les lgislatives :




> Lgislatives : le Front national table sur une quarantaine de dputs _(sur RTL, j'ai entendu un journaliste tabler de 40  85 possibles)_
> 
> http://www.lefigaro.fr/elections/pre...de-deputes.php


C'est vraiment un bordel sans nom... Beaucoup d'incertitudes. Je ne sais pas quelles sont les prvisions pour Mlenchon.




> On peut changer le titre si vous avez de meilleures ides


Pourquoi ? C'est bien trouv  ::D:

----------


## Vincent PETIT

Macron va dzinguer la gauche, puisque c'est de l o il vient, et il sait qu'une majorit de lches culs (les plus connues en plus) va vouloir le rejoindre. Une fois ces tnors de la gauche discrdits de leurs parties d'origines, il y a de forte chance que Macron ne les accepte pas dans "En Marche" comme a ils les mets simplement hors jeux. La gauche aurait perdu la majeur partie des leaders ou ses ttes d'affiche.  

Macron va dzinguer la droite, mme si c'est plus embtant car les mecs font majoritairement blocs (hormis frotte-man) alors Macron en toute logique prendra un premier ministre de droite. La droite s'en retrouverai dmunie car comment se mobiliser contre un premier ministre de son propre camps ?

Enfin Macron devrait obtenir la majorit parlementaire sans rel soucis et en comptant aussi sur les corrompus.




> Je m'interroge galement sur le futur premier ministre de Macron, il a besoin d'un roublard de la politique, quelqu'un de consensuel, quelqu'un capable de le calmer galement et de lui retirer cette image de chien fou sans briser son lan.


 ::D:  Une fois la majorit en poche, inutile d'avoir un premier ministre diplomate puisque les lois passeront. De plus Macron avait annoncer ds le dbut qu'il passerait ces plus grand thmes par ordonnance (c'est  dire sans dialoguer)
_Une ordonnance c'est comme un 49.3 avec la phrase "Est ce que je peux s'ils vous plat ?"_

----------


## tbc92

Les pronostics pour les lgislatives ?

Pour Mlenchon et le PCF et NPA .. j'crivais dans un autre post : 20  30  (contre 15 dans l'assemble sortante). Je maintiens ce pronostic.

Pour le FN, un journaliste dirait de 40  85 ? et le FN tablerait sur une quarantaine ?
Je pense qu'une quarantaine, c'est assez raliste. Disons de 30  40. Maximum.

On va encore entendre la rengaine : 11 millions d'lecteurs, et seulement 40 dputs. Mais le FN a une dizaine de ttes d'affiche, et a s'arrte l (Comme France Insoumise). Ils ont trs peu de notables qui ont des chances de se faire lire aux lgislatives. Les lecteurs votent pour un parti, mais aussi pour un nom, une personnalit locale.

Futur 1er Ministre : Je pense que pour la priode 15 mai/fin juin, il va mettre quelqu'un qui ne sera pas catalogu  droite ni  gauche. Pour ratisser le plus large possible pour les lgislatives. Peut-tre un Bayrou, mais je n'y crois pas vraiment. En fait un profil type haut-fonctionnaire // directeur de cabinet, quelqu'un qui n'a jamais t lu, ni mme candidat  la moindre lection. Un peu comme  R.Barre, Th.Breton ou Ch.Lagarde qui taient quasiment inconnus du grand public avant de devenir ministres.
Et a priori, quelqu'un entre 40 et 50 ans.

Suggestion de titre : *Emmanuel Hollande : le renouvellement, c'est maintenant.*

----------


## TallyHo

> Macron en toute logique prendra un premier ministre de droite


Plutt libral, pas un vieux crouton, une femme de prfrence, qui n'a pas eu de mandat national mais qui est quand mme habitu  l'appareil politique et qui peut faire consensus pour lcher  droite et  gauche... Quelqu'un comme Sylvie Goulard par exemple.

----------


## Vincent PETIT

Carrment !
Elle peut lecher  droite,  gauche et au centre (et en mme temps) c'est un pro europenne en plus donc contorsionniste  souhait (capable d'embrasser le cul de son adversaire tout en lui faisant face)

Je ne serai pas non plus surpris de voir se prsenter en tailleur et hauts talons un Valls, Le maire ou encore Le guen.

On est mal barr en tout cas.

----------


## ManusDei

Bon, apparemment je vais faire mon mea culpa, semblerait bien que Bayrou puisse faire partie du gouvernement.
http://www.sudouest.fr/2017/05/10/fr...433509-710.php

----------


## Jon Shannow

T'as eu une (bonne) ide, Pierre.  :;): 

Pour les lgislatives, je pense que Melenchon et le FN devraient se retrouver autour de 30 dputs. 
C'est plus difficile d'estimer les scores du PS et de LR car pour ces partis, il y a la composante inconnue "En Marche", qui vient bousculer leurs certitudes.

Quant au premier ministre, je pense que Macron va choisir une Jupppiste. Il sait que l'aile droite de LR va rester assez fidle  LR. Son but, et ses meilleures chances sont de se rapprocher de l'UDI (avec Borloo, il a dj fait un bon pas) et des Juppistes, forcment revanchards suite  la primaire et au fiasco Fillon.

Pour le PS, la "Hollandie" lui est dors et dj acquise. Pour ceux qui ont soutenu Hamon, ce sera plus difficile, mais je ne les voit pas aller vers Mlenchon, donc ils vont tenter de rester PS, mais a risque d'tre difficile. Qui sait, le PS n'aura peut-tre mme pas assez de dputs pour constituer un groupe parlementaire... Ce serait le dbut de la fin (enfin, la continuit vers une fin, bien amorce).

----------


## Gunny

En attenant, pour sortir un peu de la chambre d'chos franaise, partout  l'international (avec un petit bmol au RU qui flippe un peu) on affiche un soulagement et un optimisme  la suite de la victoire de Macron, d'une part par le rejet de l'extrme-droite dont la France a fait preuve, mais aussi par ses positions trs pro-UE. Ici mme l'quivalent de la FI a applaudi des deux mains (tout en exprimant son dsaccord sur sa politique conomique).
a ne change videmment rien aux critiques qu'on lui fait ici, mais c'est intressant.
Voir par exemple : http://www.courrierinternational.com...esse-etrangere

----------


## Invit

> Quelqu'un comme Sylvie Goulard par exemple.


C'est un nom qui tourne en effet. J'ai vu passer Idrac galement.

Je ne sais pas comment les gens arrivent  faire les projections pour les lgislatives, on ne connait mme pas toutes les formations en prsence. Surtout ce que va faire le PS. Est-ce qu'il y aura des candidats PS ? Hamon a annonc lancer sa formation, Aubry/Hidalgo/Taubira aussi. Que feront les candidats PS limins au premier tour ? Ils iront vers FI ou REM ?
En plus  partir de 12.5% des inscrits, on peut se maintenir au second tour. Dans plein de circonscriptions il y aura des quadrangulaires FI/LR/REM/FN.

----------


## tbc92

Faire des projections, sur le FN ou sur France insoumise, c'est relativement facile. 

Sur les 3 autres, c'est plus compliqu. Dj parce que dans un certain nombre de cas, si on prend M.X, si on est convaincu qu'il sera lu ou rlu dput de sa circonscription, on ne sait pas si il sera lu avec la casquette REM ou avec une autre casquette !

Cette configuration va exister pour pas mal d'ex-PS, peut-tre un peu moins du ct LR. 

Je me lance :
FI : 20  30
FN : 30  40
LR : 170  250

Et l, c'est de la boule de cristal : 
PS/EELV  : 100  200
REM : 150  280

----------


## Vincent PETIT

> Je ne sais pas comment les gens arrivent  faire les projections pour les lgislatives, on ne connait mme pas toutes les formations en prsence. Surtout ce que va faire le PS


Moi c'est vite rgl pour les priorits ! Et a devrait forcment tre limpide pour n'importe quel salari : 
1) Voter pour un des parties politique proposant une abrogation de la loi travail ! 
2) Si plusieurs parties concerns (et  mon avis il n'y aura dj plus beaucoup de choix) alors regarder les sensibilits
C'est impensable qu'une loi aussi dangereuse passe, c'est la porte ouverte au licenciement en fonction de l'activit. *En SSII a va trs vite se transformer en inter-contrat = licenciement* et pour les autres entreprises en concurrences a sera *des licenciements non justifis pour remporter des marchs donc pour devenir comptitifs et pour les rescaps, travailler 39h payer 35h pour compenser le travail de ceux qui sont parties.* C'est invitable !

Il va faciliter les licenciements et donc a va licencier plus facilement ! Macron, lui, pense que a va au contraire embaucher ou plutt, il dit que les entreprises embaucheront plus facilement si elles peuvent dbaucher plus facilement !  ::aie::  Faut quand mme tre sacrment con pour penser a ! La seule justification de l'embauche c'est une augmentation du carnet de commande (aucune raison pour que nous soyons tous dbords de boulot dans les prochains mois, je vois vraiment pas pourquoi ?) et ce qui justifie le licenciement c'est un besoin de comptitivit (et a par contre c'est ce que Macron va instaurer, on en a tous la certitude) 

Je prie le ciel pour que les gens comprenne enfin o est le vrai danger car a n'a pas t le cas, ni au premier tour, ni au second. J'ai entendu des gens me dire... "oh, je sais pas si Macron est comme a" (en levant les yeux en l'air et sur un ton apais)  tous ceux l, je leur rponds : "si vous savez pas alors ne votez pas au moins vous ne ferez pas de connerie".

----------


## tbc92

> Moi c'est vite rgl pour les priorits ! Et a devrait forcment tre limpide pour n'importe quel salari : 
> 1) Voter pour un des parties politique proposant une abrogation de la loi travail ! 
> 2) Si plusieurs parties concerns (et  mon avis il n'y aura dj plus beaucoup de choix) alors regarder les sensibilits
> C'est impensable qu'une loi aussi dangereuse passe, c'est la porte ouverte au licenciement en fonction de l'activit. *En SSII a va trs vite se transformer en inter-contrat = licenciement* et pour les autres entreprises en concurrences a sera *des licenciements non justifis pour remporter des marchs donc pour devenir comptitifs et pour les rescaps, travailler 39h payer 35h pour compenser le travail de ceux qui sont parties.* C'est invitable !
> 
> Il va faciliter les licenciements et donc a va licencier plus facilement ! Macron, lui, pense que a va au contraire embaucher ou plutt, il dit que les entreprises embaucheront plus facilement si elles peuvent dbaucher plus facilement !  Faut quand mme tre sacrment con pour penser a ! La seule justification de l'embauche c'est une augmentation du carnet de commande (aucune raison pour que nous soyons tous dbords de boulot dans les prochains mois, je vois vraiment pas pourquoi ?) et ce qui justifie le licenciement c'est un besoin de comptitivit (et a par contre c'est ce que Macron va instaurer, on en a tous la certitude) 
> 
> Je prie le ciel pour que les gens comprenne enfin o est le vrai danger car a n'a pas t le cas, ni au premier tour, ni au second. J'ai entendu des gens me dire... "oh, je sais pas si Macron est comme a" (en levant les yeux en l'air et sur un ton apais)  tous ceux l, je leur rponds : "si vous savez pas alors ne votez pas au moins vous ne ferez pas de connerie".



Tu cites une phrase o on parle de pronostics , et tu rponds en parlant de tes intentions de vote.  Ca n'a strictement RIEN  voir. 

On peut pronostiquer que REM aura 300 dputs, et s'en rjouir, et on peut pronostiquer que REM aura 300 dputs, et le regretter.

Non seulement ta rponse est hors sujet par rapport  la phrase que tu cites, mais en plus ....

----------


## Sunchaser

Un petit hors-sujet, mais juste pour dtendre l'atmosphre:
http://fr.euronews.com/2017/05/09/vo...illeurs-tweets

Allez voir les belles crations des votes nuls et blancs, il y en a qui valent le coup d'oeil.  ::mouarf::

----------


## Mingolito

*L'aboutissement d'un parcours mdiatique : faire la Une d'Okapi*

----------


## thom14

Moi je lisais quelque part hier (malheureusement je ne me rappelle plus o pour mettre le lien) mais il semblerait que le ps tomberait en dessous de 50 dputs. L'analyse se basait sur les votes du premier tour de la prsidentielle agrg par circonscription.

De mmoire dans l'article il prdisait une majorit relativement confortable pour EM et une dbacle aussi pour l'UMP de moindre mesure que le PS mais quand mme.

dans les chiffres A donnait un truc du genre:
Em: 300-350
PS: 20-50
UMP:50-100
FN:30-50
Autre-Gauche:30-50

je sais aps ce que a vaut

----------


## Invit

Sans tre aussi prcis, je m'attends effectivement  une grosse branle pour le PS et de LR. Il n'y a pas de raison que ce qui s'est pass au niveau national ne se rejoue pas aux lgislatives.
Le PS est dj clat entre FI et REM et ceux qui restent annoncent qu'ils vont crer deux mouvements ! Hamon d'un ct, Taubira/Aubry de l'autre. Aprs je sais pas si a veut dire qu'ils y vont seuls aux lgislatives. Quant  LR, on ne sait pas trop ce qu'il va en rester quand Macron aura piqu tous les Juppistes.

Et quand bien mme le PS et LR auraient pas mal de dputs, combien vont rsister  la tentation de rejoindre le groupe parlementaire de la majorit ?

Je ne pense pas que le FN fasse un aussi bon score en dehors des rgions habituelles. Marine va payer d'avoir t aussi nulle entre les deux tours. a risque d'tre la boucherie la reconstruction du FN, surtout s'il y a un procs Le Pen.

FI a un boulevard mais ces abrutis ne sont pas foutus de s'entendre avec EELV et le PCF. Mluche a fait un appel  Montebourg et Hamon, mais vu que c'est toujours pour se ranger derrire lui a a peu de chance d'aboutir. A mon avis Mluche s'est mis en mode Podemos et attend le coup d'aprs. S'il se dbrouille bien, il pourrait rcuprer des grandes villes (Toulouse et Lille par exemple, pourquoi pas Marseille si Gaudin claque ou prend sa retraite) aux municipales.

----------


## Jipt

> Un petit *hors-sujet*, mais juste pour dtendre l'atmosphre:
> http://fr.euronews.com/2017/05/09/vo...illeurs-tweets
> 
> Allez voir les belles crations des votes nuls et blancs, il y en a qui valent le coup d'oeil.


Comment a, *hors-sujet* ?
En plein dedans, oui ! Magnifiques, ces bulletins ! Les Franais (enfin, certains) viennent de me rconcilier avec les Franais (enfin, certains !  ::ptdr:: )

Merci pour le lien, Sun, ce fut un grand moment de bonheur !
L'imagination n'est pas morte, ouf !

----------


## fcharton2

> En plus  partir de 12.5% des inscrits, on peut se maintenir au second tour. Dans plein de circonscriptions il y aura des quadrangulaires FI/LR/REM/FN.


Si cela a lieu, a va devenir amusant, car dans ce genre de configuration, le scrutin majoritaire cesse de l'tre, et devient plus ou moins proportionnel, avec une forte dose de hasard. Ajoute  cela le nombre de "petits nouveaux", aggrav par le non cumul (qui fait qu'un politicien tabli n'a aucun intrt  lcher son sympathique fromage local pour une dputation  risque), et je pense que les conditions sont runies pour un sacr souk.




> Sans tre aussi prcis, je m'attends effectivement  une grosse branle pour le PS et de LR. Il n'y a pas de raison que ce qui s'est pass au niveau national ne se rejoue pas aux lgislatives.


Je ne crois pas que les deux puissent avoir lieu simultanment. Ca va dpendre de Macron, qui ne pourra rester dans l'ambigut comme il l'a fait pendant la prsidentielle (il va devoir, coup sur coup, nommer ses candidats et ses ministres, et n'aura pas l'excuse des obligations et accords de partis qu'ont les formations constitues). S'il se rassemble sur sa gauche, les rpublicains ont de bonnes chances de sortir avec un groupe consquent (d'autant plus qu'ils partent de bas). S'il s'ouvre trop  droite, sur les juppistes, et donne quelques mauvais signes avec son projet de loi travail, le PS a une bonne chance de sauver pas mal de siges. 

Actuellement, j'ai l'impression qu'il est dans une stratgie de rassemblement  gauche. Il aura certainement dputs et ministres d'ouverture, mais sa liste de candidats est quand mme trs PS, mme parmi les soi-disant "non aligns" (de Gantzner  Villani, pas exactement des UMPIstes en rupture de ban). Et la droite tient relativement bien. On en saura plus la semaine prochaine, quand il montrera son gouvernement...




> Je ne pense pas que le FN fasse un aussi bon score en dehors des rgions habituelles. Marine va payer d'avoir t aussi nulle entre les deux tours.


Sans doute, mais en mme temps, s'il y a effectivement des triangulaires, il n'y aura pas de front rpublicain, et le FN tait en tte, au premier tour, dans pas mal de circonscriptions. Si tu ajoutes  cela le fait que, partant de 2, il ne peut que progresser spectaculairement...




> FI a un boulevard mais ces abrutis ne sont pas foutus de s'entendre avec EELV et le PCF.


Je trouve que Mlenchon est dans la position de Le Pen il y a une quinzaine d'annes. Il attire du monde sur son nom aux lections nationales, ou proportionnelles (je te parie qu'il fera un bon score aux europennes...), mais il n'est pas assez gros pour gagner des scrutins locaux sans allis. Du coup, il n'est pas trs attirant pour EELV ou le PCF, et il a beau jeu de prtendre que s'il n'a pas d'allis, c'est qu'il n'en veut pas. Je pense qu'il a parfaitement compris que ces lections ne peuvent pas lui russir, et qu'il prpare effectivement les suivantes. 

Francois

----------


## TallyHo

Il ne faut pas oublier un truc quand mme : vous votez pour une personne que vous ne connaissez pas ?

J'ai regard les dputs choisis dans ma rgion, c'est folklorique... Il y en a qui sont de parfaits inconnus et sans un grand "CV politique". Et je ne parle pas forcment de politicards carriristes. Il y a des gens connus dans la socit civile, par exemple des acteurs associatifs ou mme des chefs d'entreprise qui ont un bon rayonnement rgional.

Il y en a un qui est investi dans ma rgion, il est conseiller d'un bled paum, le seul mrite qu'il a est d'tre le reprsentant de REM dans son fief. En gros, son investiture est une rcompense. Une autre investiture pour rcompenser un traitre de la droite, idem conseiller en mairie, sous prtexte que le monsieur peut faire agir ses rseaux sauf qu'il les a dfinitivement grills avec cet ultime retournement de veste (le monsieur tait  gauche avant).

Le bilan que j'en tire dans ma rgion, c'est la rcompense entre amis, des inconnus qui sont promus et des opportunistes...

----------


## tbc92

> Moi je lisais quelque part hier (malheureusement je ne me rappelle plus o pour mettre le lien) mais il semblerait que le ps tomberait en dessous de 50 dputs. L'analyse se basait sur les votes du premier tour de la prsidentielle agrg par circonscription.
> 
> De mmoire dans l'article il prdisait une majorit relativement confortable pour EM et une dbacle aussi pour l'UMP de moindre mesure que le PS mais quand mme.
> 
> dans les chiffres A donnait un truc du genre:
> Em: 300-350
> PS: 20-50
> UMP:50-100
> FN:30-50
> ...


Ce qui donne en gros un total de 510 dputs. Et donc 67 postes non pourvus. On va ajouter 35 postes pour le PS, et 35 pour LR, pour faire un compte proche de 577.

----------


## thom14

> Ce qui donne en gros un total de 510 dputs. Et donc 67 postes non pourvus. On va ajouter 35 postes pour le PS, et 35 pour LR, pour faire un compte proche de 577.


tout dpend si tu prends l'estimation haute ou basse  ::D: 

Bon c'est pas mes chiffres, ce qu'il disait juste dans l'article c'est que il s'attendait  une dbacle pour le PS et LR.

Par contre un qutre forumeur disait et je epnse qu'il a pas tort, c'est que je doute que et le PS et LR soit torpill. Hors il semble que actuellement a penche un peu  ghauche les nominations de Macron donc je pense qu'il va plus torpiller le PS que LR.

----------


## pmithrandir

Je ne sais pas si vous suivez, mais Bayrou est en train de se =facher tout rouge... et j'ai l'impression que les gens d'en marche prenne mchememnt la grosse tete.

Qu'ils aient russi a propulser un homme est une chose, qu'ils assurent la campagne sans soutien des mdias pour 577 poulains, ca sera une autre paire de manche... et un appareil de parti, mme petit comme celui du modem, c'est pas une mauvaise chose de pouvoir compter dessus.

J'attends de voir, mais la ils sont en traind e perdre 50 dputs facile si ils se mettent le modem a dos.

----------


## Invit

> Il ne faut pas oublier un truc quand mme : vous votez pour une personne que vous ne connaissez pas ?


Oui clairement. Aux lgislatives je vote pour un parti, pour grossir le groupe de ma couleur  l'Assemble. Je sais pas pourquoi on continue d'associer un dput et une circonscription. A part filer un bout de leur enveloppe parlementaire ils font rien localement. On a dj le maire, le dpartement et la rgion.

Il peut y avoir des exceptions, hein. Genre pour un lecteur PS, l'aile gauche et l'aile droite c'est pas du tout pareil, et peut tre qu'on prfrera voter pour un communiste qu'un vallsiste. Idem pour LR entre l'aile facho et l'aile gaulliste. Mais comme je vote pour aucun de ces deux partis  ::mrgreen:: 




> Actuellement, j'ai l'impression qu'il est dans une stratgie de rassemblement  gauche.


C'est ce qu'ils disent  LR mais j'ai plutt l'impression du contraire. A part Valls, REM a prsent des candidats contre plusieurs de ses soutiens PS importants (Boutih par exemple) alors qu'il ne met personne face  Le Maire ou NKM. Il y aurait des portefeuilles dj attribus que a ne m'tonnerait pas.




> J'attends de voir, mais la ils sont en traind e perdre 50 dputs facile si ils se mettent le modem a dos.


J'ai plutt l'impression que Bayrou se croit plus utile qu'il n'est. Combien il y avait de dputs Modem dans l'Assemble sortante ? C'est simple : aucun. Le dernier c'tait Lasalle. A mon avis Macron s'est juste dit que des dputs REM avaient plus de chances d'tre lus, grce  la dynamique de la prsidentielle, que des dputs Modem.

En fait pour rpondre  la fois  fcharton2 et pmithrandir, on dirait qu'il tient pour l'instant une ligne de conduite qui est d'viter  tout prix les visages connus, de gauche comme de droite.

----------


## ManusDei

Y a pas que a, y a tout un tas de recasages de conseillers ministriels prsents comme "socit civile", d'arrangements comme face  Valls et Le Maire etc...
M'enfin si ils revoient pas leur copie ils pourraient avoir des candidats Modem un peu partout en face, et mme si on aura peu d'lus, ils auront peu de second tours.

----------


## Invit

Effectivement, stratgie un peu bizarre.... Surtout quand tu fais "barrage" au FN au second tour en tant un nouveau parti...
Soit on se trompent et les gens adhrent  l'ide du "renouveau" soit ils vont prendre une grosse claque...

----------


## Invit

> M'enfin si ils revoient pas leur copie ils pourraient avoir des candidats Modem un peu partout en face, et mme si on aura peu d'lus, ils auront peu de second tours.


C'est 12.5% pour tre au second tour, Bayrou n'est pas arriv jusque l au niveau national et en 2012 il a perdu dans une triangulaire. M'est avis que les candidats REM ont plus de chances d'y arriver que ceux du Modem. D'autant que si le Modem aligne des candidats en face de ceux de REM, c'est eux qui passeront pour des tratres.
La colre de Bayrou vient d'un accord secret qui n'a pas t respect, mais dont on ne sait rien. Pour le public c'est son alli, s'il prsente des candidats en face a veut dire qu'il le lche.

----------


## pmithrandir

Je ne sais pas... 

Le public a je pense lu macron un peu a reculon pour la plupart... et bayrou a une bonne image auprsde la population.

Pour faire simple, macron c'est le requin gonfl d'ambition a qui tout russi(celui qu'on aime detester) Bayrou le bon gars honnete et avec des convictions.

Je doute que REM aient autant de dput que macron le voudrait, et une majorit, j'en doute fortement. Il va devoir composer avec d'autres partis et je pense que quelques sieges sont toujours bon a prendre.

Par ailleur, je ne jouerai pas un combat de probit en face d'un mec reconnu pour cette valeur... Je pense que le public se dire plutot : Macron a fait une alliance pour tre lu, et mme pas en place il assassine ses allis... ca confirme l'image initiale.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> C'est 12.5% pour tre au second tour, Bayrou n'est pas arriv jusque l au niveau national et en 2012 il a perdu dans une triangulaire. M'est avis que les candidats REM ont plus de chances d'y arriver que ceux du Modem. D'autant que si le Modem aligne des candidats en face de ceux de REM, c'est eux qui passeront pour des tratres.
> La colre de Bayrou vient d'un accord secret qui n'a pas t respect, mais dont on ne sait rien. Pour le public c'est son alli, s'il prsente des candidats en face a veut dire qu'il le lche.


Oui et non. Dans les ~23% qui ont vot Macron au premier tour, y avait des sympathisants Modem. Si Bayrou parle de trahison, pas sr que REM ne perde pas ces voix, au 1er tour comme au 2nd tour des lgislatives. 23%, c'est pas norme comme avantage.
J'ai l'impression que Macron cherche  sduire LR, et comme LR n'aime pas Bayrou, alors il le lche. Je ne suis pas sr que ce soit une stratgie payante. LR a une culture plus clanique. On l'a vu avec Fillon. Malgr un candidat plus que boiteux, ils ont russi a gard une bonne partie de leur lectorat (20%, c'est pas si mal, et c'est pas si loign que a des 23% de Macron).

----------


## virginieh

Bayrou a juste tout le temps t trop malchanceux et trop confiant (trop honnte peut tre aussi mais a c'est juste l'ide que j'en ai), malheureusement avec les politiques on doit toujours se mfier de se cot la), sans doute pas assez prs aux compromis pour rassembler des partenaires (en tout cas jusqu'a cette anne).
Malchanceux parce qu'en 2002 le FN au second tour l'a empch d'avoir un rle important sur le 2nd tour et le quinquennat.
En 2012, c'tait cohrent pour lui de demander  voter Hollande mais il esprait sans doute un retour dascenseur qui n'a pas eu lieu au contraire. 

La en 2017, il tait important pour Macron que Bayrou ne se prsente pas, pour 2 raisons dj parce que je pense que si beaucoup n'auraient pas vot pour lui, les mdias auraient pas pu l'carter totalement des candidats assez importants pour avoir un temps de parole significatif, et qu'il aurait pu montrer la grosse bulle de vide enfle au maximum qu'tait la campagne de Macron. Mme si lui mme n'aurait pas fait un score extraordinaire (entre 4 et 8% selon ce qui se serait pass) c'est 4  8% c'est Macron qui les aurait perdu, a aurait radicalement chang l'lection.

Mais maintenant, la donne est diffrente, parce qu'un des problmes de Bayrou, c'est qu'on ne l'entends qu'aux prsidentielles, et que pendant cette campagne il a commenc justement  s'opposer  macron pour laisser tomber et dire de voter pour lui. a lui a (de mon point de vue, pour la premire fois) donn l'image d'une girouette carririste.  Et maintenant en plus :
1) il n'est plus vraiment indispensable voire carrment inutile, parce que LREM a pas besoin du MODEM (parti qui pouvait tre bien plus influent au niveau nationnal que local) pour les legislatives, il suffit de donner l'illusion de changer les personnes aux commandes mme si c'est juste pour nommer d'anciens conseillers qui sont moins connus mais qui taient dj une partie de l'oligarchie.   
2) il se met en position de traitre en prsentant des candidats face  LREM qu'il a soutenu pendant la prsidentielle et donc perd normment en lgitimit.
3) montre en plus que mme s'il avait jusque la une base solide d'lecteurs, il tait trs isol dans le monde politique et avait trop peu de soutiens parmis les autres politiciens pour que sa raction actuelle aie des consquences malheureuses pour Macron dans le milieu.

Bref il s'est fait enfl en beaut en faisant en plus un suicide politique puisqu'il a donn un peu de crdibilit  Macron en perdant de la sienne. Enfin le dernier clou du cercueil c'est qu'en ne prsentant personne contre Valls, Macron s'offre dj une image, de "bon gagnant" qui n'a pas achev l'ennemi  terre, donc il peut se permettre ce qu'il veut contre un alli qui trahit.

----------


## lper

> Un petit hors-sujet, mais juste pour dtendre l'atmosphre:
> http://fr.euronews.com/2017/05/09/vo...illeurs-tweets
> 
> Allez voir les belles crations des votes nuls et blancs, il y en a qui valent le coup d'oeil.


a fait du bien, merci! ::mouarf::

----------


## fcharton2

> Aux lgislatives je vote pour un parti, pour grossir le groupe de ma couleur  l'Assemble. Je sais pas pourquoi on continue d'associer un dput et une circonscription. A part filer un bout de leur enveloppe parlementaire ils font rien localement. On a dj le maire, le dpartement et la rgion.


A mon avis, si on maintient les circonscriptions, c'est  cause du mode de scrutin. Si on vote pour des groupes, le scrutin majoritaire n'a plus aucun sens. 
Ensuite, mme si les choses changent peu  peu (notamment du fait du quinquennat, qui fait des lgislatives une sorte de "squelle" de la prsidentielle) une majorit de votants ne raisonne pas comme toi. La preuve, c'est l'agacement face aux parachutages et le discours  la mode sur les politiciens hors sol, ou la dictature des partis. 

Sur ce point, Macron est un peu entre deux chaises, parce que si les dputs inamovibles arquebouts sur les circo font partie des vieilles habitudes qu'il prtend combattre, les candidats dsigns par Paris sur la base de calculs lectoralistes et selon des critres assez politiciens n'ont pas non plus bonne presse. Je pense que c'est un mauvais moment  passer...




> C'est ce qu'ils disent  LR mais j'ai plutt l'impression du contraire. A part Valls, REM a prsent des candidats contre plusieurs de ses soutiens PS importants (Boutih par exemple) alors qu'il ne met personne face  Le Maire ou NKM. Il y aurait des portefeuilles dj attribus que a ne m'tonnerait pas.


On le voit dans les deux sens. Valls n'a pas de concurrent, mais Touraine non plus, ni Le Foll, ni Le Guen, ni El Khomri. A Paris, il n'y a que 7 candidats En Marche sur 18 circonscriptions. Quant aux candidats "de la socit civile", certains noms mdiatiques me font sourire : Gantzner travaille  l'Elyse, Villani tait un soutien remarqu d'Anne Hidalgo aux municipales, Halphen est un ancien candidat Chevnementiste, Laurence Vichnievsky tait conseillre rgionale EELV (puis Modem)... C'est le changement dans la continuit, quand mme...

Mais je suis d'accord avec toi sur le fait qu'il faut attendre. D'abord parce qu'il manque 150 candidats, ensuite parce que la composition du gouvernement expliquera probablement certaines choses. Je crois que tout le monde se demande si Macron arrivera  faire mentir l'adage, qui dit qu'on ne sort de l'ambigut qu' son dtriment.




> En fait pour rpondre  la fois  fcharton2 et pmithrandir, on dirait qu'il tient pour l'instant une ligne de conduite qui est d'viter  tout prix les visages connus, de gauche comme de droite.


Je pense qu'il est surtout un peu coinc par sa promesse d'annoncer ses investitures avant son gouvernement, qui est contre-productive pour les discussions en cours. A mon avis, il avait tabl un peu vite sur un effondrement du PS et des rpublicains, avec une course aux maroquins, des trahisons, des querelles dont il aurait tir parti. Ca ne s'est pas pass. En dehors de Valls, tous les tnors tiennent leurs nerfs, et du coup, il temporise, en prsentant ses candidats les moins clivants. 

Mais on sera de toutes faons vite fixs : gouverner c'est choisir, ami narque...

Francois

----------


## fcharton2

> J'ai l'impression que Macron cherche  sduire LR, et comme LR n'aime pas Bayrou, alors il le lche.


Je pense que Bayrou pose problme  Macron dans ses ngociations avec la droite ET la gauche. Comme il veut ouvrir son mouvement  des non politiques, qu'il a dj pas mal d'ascenseurs  renvoyer, le volant de circonscriptions ou de maroquins qu'il va pouvoir utiliser pour ngocier des ralliements (des deux bords, il en aura besoin de toutes faons), est assez limit. Alors, s'il pouvait conomiser quelques postes attribus au Modem, hein?

Je pense que Macron sait depuis le dbut qu'il va devoir trahir Bayrou, et qu'il part du raisonnement, politique, que comme cela a march en 2012, a devrait pouvoir passer, pour les mmes raisons. La limite de ce calcul, c'est qu'en 2012, Hollande ne cherchait pas l'ouverture : il pouvait larguer Bayrou, parce qu'il avait dj les Verts et les Radicaux, et qu'il n'avait pas de geste  faire en direction de transfuges de droite. En 2017, Macron veut rassembler, montrer qu'on peut s'lever au dessus des clivages, et une trahison ne passe pas le bon message. 

Mais encore une fois, tant qu'on n'a pas la composition du gouvernement et la fin des investitures, il nous manque un gros bout du puzzle.

Francois

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Mais encore une fois, tant qu'on n'a pas la composition du gouvernement et la fin des investitures, il nous manque un gros bout du puzzle.
> 
> Francois


Il s'est laiss une marge, de toute faons, puisque, si j'ai bien compris, y a une centaine de candidatures en attente...

----------


## TallyHo

Je l'ai toujours dit, Bayrou est le pire "opportuniste" politique qui puisse exister... Comme dit le dicton : "Quand il y a Bayrou, c'est qu'il y a un loup"  ::mrgreen:: 

Macron va peut-tre le calmer en lui donnant un poste et il nous expliquera qu'il y a eu une incomprhension mais le mal est fait. Ca ne pouvait pas tourner autrement en tant assis le cul entre 2 chaises, c'tait clair qu'il y aurait des cocus et des arrangements entre amis...




> Mais encore une fois, tant qu'on n'a pas la composition du gouvernement et la fin des investitures, il nous manque un gros bout du puzzle.


On commence dj  avoir un bon aperu quand mme, c'est un pot-pourri gauche-droite. Si les gens peuvent s'entendre sur des dossiers mineurs, j'ai quand mme un gros doute sur des gros dossiers. Nous sommes humains avec nos idologies, le consensus a des limites. Imagines un Filoche qui travaillerait avec un Le Maire sur le dossier emploi-travail...

----------


## Grogro

> Je ne sais pas si vous suivez, mais Bayrou est en train de se =facher tout rouge... et j'ai l'impression que les gens d'en marche prenne mchememnt la grosse tete.
> 
> Qu'ils aient russi a propulser un homme est une chose, qu'ils assurent la campagne sans soutien des mdias pour 577 poulains, ca sera une autre paire de manche... et un appareil de parti, mme petit comme celui du modem, c'est pas une mauvaise chose de pouvoir compter dessus.
> 
> J'attends de voir, mais la ils sont en traind e perdre 50 dputs facile si ils se mettent le modem a dos.


Sachant quindpendamment de ce qu'on pense du MoDem et de Bayrou, l'image renvoye est absolument dsastreuse. Cela montre qu' peine lu, Macron s'empresse de s'asseoir sur sa parole, donne  l'homme qui selon toute vraisemblance lui a permis d'tre lu, et entame son mandat sur une trahison et un grave mensonge politique. Sachant que de nombreux lecteurs de Bayrou en 2007 et en 2012 ont vot Macron en s'attendant  voir Bayrou nomm premier ministre, et pouvoir enfin nettoyer les curies d'Augias. Bayrou, c'est le gars honnte rest toujours droit dans ses bottes, quoi qu'il lui en cote, fidle  ses convictions, quand il aurait pu baisser son froc face  Sarko comme le reste de l'UDF entre 2002 et 2007. Si depuis 10 ans c'est l'un des seuls politiques  avoir une bonne image auprs du public, ce n'est pas pour rien. 

Je m'attend  une abstention extrme aux lgislatives et  une dbcle violente de LREM. On est parti pour un pays ingouvernable pendant au moins 5 ans de plus. J'apprends de plus qu'il a rejet Malek Boutih et va lui opposer un candidat en face. Une des rares personnalits encore laques du PS, et qui a un trs bon ancrage local. Macron n'est mme pas encore en fonction qu'il commence dj  pter une pile.

S'il ne se reprend pas, je voterai au lgislative pour faire barrage  Macron, en choisissant le candidat de ma circonscription qui aura le plus de chance de le battre, quel qu'en soit le prix.

----------


## ManusDei

http://www.lepoint.fr/legislatives/m...26868_3408.php
Etape 8 du psychodrame.

A confirmer bien sr, mais je suppose que Macron va devoir prendre la main sur ce problme.



> Alors que Marc Fesneau, charg des investitures pour le MoDem, et Stphane Sjourn, son homologue macroniste, peaufinent les listes, le secrtaire gnral de REM Richard Ferrand fait une apparition :  Le conseil d'administration a dcid qu'il n'y avait pas d'accord [avec le MoDem, NDLR], nous prsentons notre liste.

----------


## TallyHo

> http://www.lepoint.fr/legislatives/m...26868_3408.php
> Etape 8 du psychodrame.


Vu que tu es Modem, tu as vot Macron, non ? Que penses tu de tout a ? Tu ne te sens pas trahi ?




> Si depuis 10 ans c'est l'un des seuls politiques  avoir une bonne image auprs du public, ce n'est pas pour rien.


Ce n'est pas que pour sa suppose honntet, c'est parce qu'il se rallie tout le temps au suppos gentil et en n'ayant pas trop de positions politiques  risque... Personnellement, je pense qu'il manque d'affirmation de soi et c'est dommage pour lui car je crois qu'il est pass  ct des responsabilits.

A part a, spciale ddicace pour nos amis lss (si j'ai le droit ! c'est vendredi !) :

----------


## fcharton2

> Je l'ai toujours dit, Bayrou est le pire "opportuniste" politique qui puisse exister...


Sans doute, mais Macron le savait ds le dbut. Il se trouve qu'il avait besoin, pour se lancer de ce mlange d'opportunistes, d'inconnus et de transfuges qui lui ont permis de se faire lire. Je pense qu'il savait ds le dbut qu'il lui faudrait grer ce moment, il est intressant de voir comme il va s'y prendre.




> On commence dj  avoir un bon aperu quand mme, c'est un pot-pourri gauche-droite. Si les gens peuvent s'entendre sur des dossiers mineurs, j'ai quand mme un gros doute sur des gros dossiers. Nous sommes humains avec nos idologies, le consensus a des limites. Imagines un Filoche qui travaillerait avec un Le Maire sur le dossier emploi-travail...


Ca, c'tait clair ds le dbut, et on commence  se douter que le premier ministre sera de centre droit (ou vendu comme tel). Mais ce n'est pas la question, qui est de savoir si Macron va prendre avec lui des poids lourds, et lesquels.

Pour rebondir sur ton exemple, je pense que si Macron renonce  s'entourer de vieux routards, largue Bayrou, confine Collomb dans un rle subalterne, et reste avec des nouveaux venus, ou de vieux politiciens, mais de second rang (eg Ferrand, que personne ne connaissait avant...), comme il sera entour d'une cour qui lui devra tout, il n'aura aucun mal  trouver des consensus, mme sur des sujets clivants. En revanche, il va devoir combattre le procs en amateurisme qu'on lui fera, et se fera d'un seul coup beaucoup d'ennemis,  la veille d'un scrutin difficile.

Inversement, s'il fait entrer dans son gouvernement quelques seniors, il va devoir choisir entre gauche et droite. ON a vu sous Hollande ce que pouvait donner la coexistence sous le mme toit de Montebourg et Valls, tu imagines Sgolne et NKM? Il aura la guerre mme sur les sujets qui font consensus.

Il va donc devoir choisir, et l'affaire Bayrou, qui nous montre ( tort ou  raison, a n'a aucune importance) un Macron cynique et calculateur, ne va rien arranger.




> Je m'attend  une abstention extrme aux lgislatives et  une dbcle violente de LREM. On est parti pour un pays ingouvernable pendant au moins 5 ans de plus.


Je ne suis pas aussi pessimiste. A mon avis, on va avoir la semaine prochaine un gouvernement trs attrape-tout, avec peu d'lphants, qui n'aura qu'un seul but: maintenir l'ambigut sur sa politique pour gagner les lgislatives. Ca ne se passera probablement pas aussi bien qu'il le veut, mais ce ne sera pas une dbacle. Il lui faudra juste des alliances qui se dcideront au second tour (on parie qu'on est repartis pour une semaine hitlrienne entre les deux tours?). Je pense que ces alliances se feront assez naturellement  gauche, avec le PRG (dont tu noteras le silence depuis quelques mois...), la droite du PS, et quelques UDI d'ouverture.

Du coup, il aura une majorit de centre gauche, celle de Hollande sans les frondeurs, il modifiera son gouvernement en consquence, on reverra Sgo, le Drian, le Foll et les autres, et ce sera la poursuite du Hollandisme par d'autres moyens. 

Et ce ne sera pas ingouvernable. Je n'en attends rien de bon, et je pense que quand on verra le FN de 2022, on regrettera presque de ne pas avoir lu celui de 2017, mais on aura notre Trudeau, et notre rpublique-corporate. 

Francois

----------


## pmithrandir

> et une trahison ne passe pas le bon message.


Ce que je ressort de cette histoire, c'est que je vois mal des gens rejoidnre un mec qui s'est empresser de planter un couteau dans le dos du premier qui lui a donner sa confiance.

C'est comme la maitresse d'un mec qui l'pouse et qui plus tard pousse des cris en dcouvrant qu'il la trompe aussi... c'tait un peu crit sur le paquet.

La Macron se donne cette etoiquertte avant mme : 
 - d'tre en poste
 - d'avoir une majorit
 - d'avoir grill Bayrou a la loyale, en l'envoyant par exemple sur des dossiers bien difficile pour qu'il se casse la figure.

Il aurait attendu un peu, dans 6 mois il avait un parlement avec des dputs Modem qui lui aurait pas t oppos, il aurait mme pu phagocyter le mouvement en grillant bayrou... il a t trop rapide.

----------


## fcharton2

> Il aurait attendu un peu, dans 6 mois il avait un parlement avec des dputs Modem qui lui aurait pas t oppos, il aurait mme pu phagocyter le mouvement en grillant bayrou... il a t trop rapide.


A mon avis, c'est ce qu'il aurait aim faire, mais dans le contexte actuel, o les ralliements ne sont pas si faciles, o les insoumis vont bien merci, o les rpublicains n'ont pas explos, o le FN n'est plus assez haut pour nous refaire le coup du front rpublicain, il a besoin des circonscriptions tout de suite. 

Et je pense que cela prouve qu'il se prpare  gouverner avec le PRG et le PS... (avec la droite, il n'en aurait pas besoin)

Francois

----------


## Invit

> Ce que je ressort de cette histoire, c'est que je vois mal des gens rejoidnre un mec qui s'est empresser de planter un couteau dans le dos du premier qui lui a donner sa confiance.


Bof. Quand ce mec vient d'tre lu  la tte de l'Etat et s'apprte  distribuer des portefeuilles en veux-tu en voil, je pense qu'on devrait pouvoir trouver des gens prts  la rejoindre.

----------


## TallyHo

C'est la cour du Roi en fait... Toi je vais te nommer Marquis pour te rcompenser, toi tu auras Anne De Macronnie en pousailles pour ta loyaut, toi le sans-dent je vais te donner une charge d'huissier parce qu'il faut donner espoir au peuple avec la promotion sociale, etc...  ::):

----------


## ManusDei

> Vu que tu es Modem, tu as vot Macron, non ? Que penses tu de tout a ? Tu ne te sens pas trahi ?


Pas grand chose  voir avec le fait que j'ai vot Macron.
Je voudrais quand mme faire remarquer que la raction du Modem ne se fait pas uniquement sur le peu d'investitures pour le parti.
Il y a des parachutages de conseillers du gouvernement, de membres de cabinets prsents comme faisant partie des "socits civile", alors qu'ils le sont  peu prs autant que Dominique de Villepin. 
On s'y attendait en partie, mais pas  ce point (mention spciale au Rhne o sont recass des proches de Grard Collomb dans 8 circo sur 13, prsents comme "socit civile").
Personne en face de Pinel ou de Valls, c'est galement gnant je trouve.

Ensuite oui, a me fait chier qu'il y ait si peu de Modem sur la liste. Parce qu'un parti politique a besoin d'lus pour se faire connatre et faire avancer ses ides, et parce qu'il y avait des conditions pour le ralliement  Macron. 
Sans un groupe d'lus consquent  l'Assemble, comment on s'assure qu'il respectera les conditions ?
Comment on finance le parti aussi ? (car les lgislatives sont la plus grosse source de financement pour un parti)

Sur le principe, Macron a gagn la prsidentielle dimanche dernier, il n'est mme pas en poste qu'il reviendrait dj sur ses promesses ? Si a se confirme a craint. 
Vu qu'il n'y aura pas de place pour tout le monde au gouvernement, il va quand mme crer un paquet de mcontents qu'il serait donc prt  lacher n'importe quand.

PS : en terme de projet, le Modem a une vision plus sociale que Macron il me semble. Perso je comptais sur des lus Modem pour contrebalancer en partie ce manque de social que je vois chez Macron.

----------


## fredoche

> A part a, spciale ddicace pour nos amis lss (si j'ai le droit ! c'est vendredi !) :


Merci !  ::ave::  ::zoubi:: 

Enfin moi je ne me sens pas ls ... mais j'adore  ::mrgreen::

----------


## fredoche

> C'est comme la maitresse d'un mec qui l'pouse et qui plus tard pousse des cris en dcouvrant qu'il la trompe aussi... c'tait un peu crit sur le paquet.


C'est un malentendu on peut tre fidle  plusieurs personnes en mme temps  ::yaisse:: 

Dailleurs on est en  ::france::  et on a une rputation  tenir non ?

----------


## tbc92

> Oui et non. Dans les ~23% qui ont vot Macron au premier tour, y avait des sympathisants Modem. Si Bayrou parle de trahison, pas sr que REM ne perde pas ces voix, au 1er tour comme au 2nd tour des lgislatives. 23%, c'est pas norme comme avantage.
> J'ai l'impression que Macron cherche  sduire LR, et comme LR n'aime pas Bayrou, alors il le lche. Je ne suis pas sr que ce soit une stratgie payante. LR a une culture plus clanique. On l'a vu avec Fillon. Malgr un candidat plus que boiteux, ils ont russi a gard une bonne partie de leur lectorat (20%, c'est pas si mal, et c'est pas si loign que a des 23% de Macron).


A mon avis, il ne lche pas le Modem. Il y a une centaine de circonscriptions o REM ne prsente pas de cnadidats,  si demain le Modem a des gens  prsenter sur ces circonscriptions, REM leur laisse le champ libre. Et il y aurait parat-il dans le lot des circonscriptions gagnables par le Modem (je n'ai pas vrifi ...)

Sur l'ide : on lche le Modem pour ne pas fcher LR, car LR n'aime pas Bayrou, je ne suis pas du tout d'accord. Il y a une incompatibilit Sarko/Bayrou. Je ne sais pas quels vacheries ils ont pu se dire ou se faire, mais ils sont irrconciliables. !la guerre remonte  bien avant 2007 (Bayrou qui ne soutien pas Sarko dans le duel Sarko/Royal). Par effet domino, ou pour d'autres raisons,  l'aile droite de LR en veut aussi  Bayrou. Les Copp, Fillon, Ciotti, Poisson ... 

Mais Macron n'a rien  battre de cette partie de LR. 
S'il peut avoir dans sa poche les Jupp, NKM, Le-Maire du cot droit, et les Royal, Le-Drian, Le-Foll ct gauche, et Bayrou au milieu de tout a, il joue sur du velours, il tient une large majorit.

----------


## MABROUKI

bonjour

Les vritables macronneries ne font que commencer ...!!!
Mr Macron doit faire d'une habilit politique de haute voltige dans la rpartition du pouvoir aux "chefs et seigneurs allis" vu qu'il est  la tte d'un groupe politique aussi disparate  que la nbuleuse politique En Marche !!!
Il devrait s'entourer de ttes nouvelles fidles aux postes cls (premier ministre, finance, conomie ,intrieur et dfense)  
Et crer des postes honorifiques de ministres comme  l'habitu pour les chefs de parti influents (Bayrou, et autres) :ministre d'tat sans portefeuille auprs de la prsidence chargs de l'conomie ,de la finance ,des rapatries ,des militants d'en marche et tutti quanti...
Cette dernire ficelle existe dans tous les gouvernements du monde pour rcompenser et neutraliser du coup les membres influents des partis!!!

----------


## TallyHo

Comme prvu, Bayrou et Macron se sont faits un bisou, il faut voir si a va laisser des traces. Mais bon... Ca part mal quand mme avec ces coups de poignard  peine quelques jours aprs l'lection.

----------


## TallyHo

> "Je suis extrmement lucide sur Macron et sur son quipe. Hollande est mchant mais dans un cadre. Macron, lui, est mchant mais il n'a pas de codes donc pas de limites", L'ancien premier ministre Manuel Valls s'en est pris vivement, dimanche 14 mai, jour de passation de pouvoir, au nouveau prsident de la Rpublique, Emmanuel Macron.
> 
> http://www.rtl.fr/actu/politique/pas...ron-7788531110

----------


## halaster08

Valls reprsente vraiment la pire espce de politicien, j'espre bien qu'il perde aux lgislative et qu'on ne le revoie plus.
Le mec retourne sa veste et demande l'investure sous l'tiquette REM, ils ont refus, pas grave re-retournement de veste et on crache dessus.

----------


## lper

En effet, ce pauvre homme s'enfonce de plus en plus !  :8O: 



> Manuel Valls:  "Hollande est mchant, mais dans un cadre. Macron, lui, est mchant, mais il n'a pas de codes donc pas de limites."

----------


## Jon Shannow

Voil, l'annonce a t faite, c'est Edouard Philippe qui a t nomm premier ministre. (source).

Qu'est-ce que a vous inspire ?

Est-ce de nature  faire exploser les LR ? 

Est-ce que a permettra  Macron d'avoir la majorit absolue  l'Assemble Nationale ?

Quels vont-tre les ministres de ce gouvernement ?

----------


## Gunny

a m'inspire... Absolument rien. Edouard Philippe  ? Inconnu au bataillon. 
Que ce soit un transfuge LR est symbolique  plusieurs niveaux, mais c'est un juppiste, donc probablement plus proche de Macron que de Fillon. Bref, je me gratte la tte sur la signification de cette nomination.

----------


## el_slapper

> Est-ce de nature  faire exploser les LR ?


C'est le but du jeu, de toute vidence. Mlenchon s'tant charg de dtruire le PS, Macron essaye de dmolir l'autre bloc dangereux  long terme pour lui. Il est trs possible qu'il y arrive, il me fait un peu l'impression d'un professionnel en championnat amateur. Comme si le PSG jouait en CFA.

----------


## halaster08

> Mlenchon s'tant charg de dtruire le PS


C'est bien vrai. C'est de la faute de Mlenchon si Hamon a gagn les primaires et que l'aile droite du parti a soutenu Macron au lieu de son candidat ...

----------


## Darkzinus

> Qu'est-ce que a vous inspire ?


Qu'il est vraiment trs fort ! Un sacr tacticien ...




> Est-ce de nature  faire exploser les LR ?


Ca ne serait pas tonnant ... En tous les cas les partis "historiques" arrivent en ordre dispers dans le brouillard le plus complet.




> Est-ce que a permettra  Macron d'avoir la majorit absolue  l'Assemble Nationale ?


Sur ce point je reste sceptique mais je ne serais pas tonn qu'il y parvienne tant il fait preuve d'une russite insolente.

----------


## el_slapper

> C'est bien vrai. C'est de la faute de Mlenchon si Hamon a gagn les primaires et que l'aile droite du parti a soutenu Macron au lieu de son candidat ...


Ah, on est d'accord, le Ps l'a bien aid. Disons qu'il a donn le coup de grce. Ce que tente de faire Macron avec LR - et de bonnes chances de russite, pour des raisons analogues.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> C'est bien vrai. C'est de la faute de Mlenchon si Hamon a gagn les primaires et que l'aile droite du parti a soutenu Macron au lieu de son candidat ...


Ces primaires ont surtout dmontres une dconnexion complte entre les cadres du PS ( pro-Hollande/Valls) et sa base. 
Le PS, tel qu'il est actuellement, est mort. Il va se scinder en 2 composantes, un PS d'avantage centre-droit et un PS plus  gauche.

C'est cette deuxime aile du PS que Melenchon cherche  rcuprer. L'autre s'est dj quasiment mise En Marche vers Macron ...

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Qu'il est vraiment trs fort ! Un sacr tacticien ...
> 
> 
> Ca ne serait pas tonnant ... En tous les cas les partis "historiques" arrivent en ordre dispers dans le brouillard le plus complet.
> 
> 
> Sur ce point je reste sceptique mais je ne serais pas tonn qu'il y parvienne tant il fait preuve d'une russite insolente.


C'est vrai que le bestiau est intelligent, mais c'est vrai aussi que jusqu' maintenant, les astres sont de son cot... Jusqu' quand ? 
Le problme qu'il a, pour le moment, c'est que c'est un funambule, et qu'au moindre faux pas, il peut basculer. Il doit rester sur son fil jusqu'au 2nd tour des lgislatives. a va pas tre vident...

----------


## halaster08

> Ah, on est d'accord, le Ps l'a bien aid. Disons qu'il a donn le coup de grce.


Non on est pas d'accord, Mlenchon n'as rien a voir dans l'implosion du PS, le PS a russi cet exploit tout seul, en refusant de respecter le choix des lcteurs  la primaire. Certes il en a largement profit mais il n'est pas responsable, ni de prt ni de loin.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Non on est pas d'accord, Mlenchon n'as rien a voir dans l'implosion du PS, le PS a russi cet exploit tout seul, en refusant de respecter le choix des lcteurs  la primaire. Certes il en a largement profit mais il n'est pas responsable, ni de prt ni de loin.


Je suis d'accord avec a. Le PS s'est tir une balle dans le pied. Mlenchon en a profit, mais c'est le PS le seul responsable du dsastre.

----------


## el_slapper

> Non on est pas d'accord, Mlenchon n'as rien a voir dans l'implosion du PS, le PS a russi cet exploit tout seul, en refusant de respecter le choix des lecteurs  la primaire. Certes il en a largement profit mais il n'est pas responsable, ni de prt ni de loin.


Il a systmatiquement refus toute alliance, et a clairement fait le choix de prfrer la dfaite de la gauche pour avancer ses pions. Il a d'ailleurs failli russir son pari, et sera sans doute assez fort aux lgislatives. Il aurait pu accepter de faire candidature commune avec Hamon - mais il lui a claqu le bec - j'ai presque envie de dire  juste titre.

Aurait-il t plus faible, bien des gauchistes se seraient content de Hamon, dont on ne peut pas dire qu'il soit aussi  droite que Valls. Mais puisqu'il tait fort, d'aucuns se sont rallis  son panache.

----------


## Marco46

> Il a systmatiquement refus toute alliance, et a clairement fait le choix de prfrer la dfaite de la gauche pour avancer ses pions.


Tu parles de Hamon l ?  ::aie::

----------


## TallyHo

> Voil, l'annonce a t faite, c'est Edouard Philippe qui a t nomm premier ministre. (source).
> 
> Qu'est-ce que a vous inspire ?


E. Philippe est un narque, fils de fonctionnaire et qui courtise Bilderberg... On a assist  la transmission du pouvoir et au sacre des jeunes lions mais certainement pas  une alternative politique, en ralit c'est une continuit... Je note aussi que le souhait d'avoir une femme comme Premier Ministre est vite oubli, il y avait quelques candidates pourtant.

----------


## Grogro

> a m'inspire... Absolument rien. Edouard Philippe  ? Inconnu au bataillon. 
> Que ce soit un transfuge LR est symbolique  plusieurs niveaux, mais c'est un juppiste, donc probablement plus proche de Macron que de Fillon. Bref, je me gratte la tte sur la signification de cette nomination.


Fister la drate ripoublicaine  sec et avec le museau d'un labrador, bien proprement. Il espre l'clatement complet de LR, donc faire sauter un des nombreux verrous qui bloquent toute volution du pays. Implicitement, il compte sur Mlenchon, dont la dmarche est somme toutes assez semblable  la sienne malgr des divergences idologiques salutaires, pour achever le PS et flinguer le PCF. 

Les autres verrous sont trs nombreux et font structurellement partie de la technocratie franaise : la CGT, le MEDEF et ses satellites, la FNSEA et ses satellites (fragilise par la mort surprise de Beulin), la haute fonction publique (surtout  Bercy et au ministre de l'EN), l'opacit complte de tous les marchs publics, le _New Public Management_ responsable de l'euthanasie bureaucratique de l'Etat (problmatique dont les macronistes n'ont absolument pas conscience malheureusement), sans compter tous les organes de prescription de pense conforme et de pense de groupe : ENA, Science Pipeau, Le Sicle, ditocratie, etc. Et culturellement, le plus difficile : l'aversion des franais pour l'innovation, pour le risque, et notre culture de rentes.

Avant de proposer une feuille de route, les "insoumis" et "marcheurs" ont oubli une donne fondamentale : il faut d'abord faire merger un tat des lieux, un diagnostic, en compilant des cahiers de dolances 2.0. Du bas vers le haut, en sachant parler  100% des composants de la socit franaise. De l'hexagone et de l'outre mer.

----------


## TallyHo

Tout le monde semble se rjouir de la cration d'un genre de parti unique, je ne crois pas que ce soit vraiment souhaitable... On en reparlera quand il n'y aura plus d'opposition... De plus, je pense que c'est totalement illusoire de croire qu'il va faire tomber tous ces "rseaux de la pense" alors qu'il en est lui-mme un pur produit.

----------


## Fuigi

> Voil, l'annonce a t faite, c'est Edouard Philippe qui a t nomm premier ministre. (source).
> 
> Qu'est-ce que a vous inspire ?
> 
> Est-ce de nature  faire exploser les LR ? 
> 
> Est-ce que a permettra  Macron d'avoir la majorit absolue  l'Assemble Nationale ?
> 
> Quels vont-tre les ministres de ce gouvernement ?


Je m'expose au pouce rouge mais bon tant pis.

Ce que a m'inspire ? Qu'Emmanuel Macron tente de faire explose les LR aprs le PS. Ca m'inspire aussi un cot populiste de ce garon, pourquoi ? Je sais plus si vous vous souvenez mais pendant la journe internationale des droits des femmes il avait dit que sont souhait tais de nommer une femme en premire ministre ; mais qu'il jugerait en fonction des comptences (j'aime bien la prcision, a laisse une grande porte de sortie). Il aurait rien dit, je m'en fichais compltement. Mais il aurait pu se la fermer se jour la si c'est pour nommer un homme au final.

EDIT : 

Si j'ai bien lu aussi vos diffrents message prcdent, certains d'entre vous pense que REM risque de faire moins bien au legislative, je le souhaite vraiment. Mais j'ai l'impression que les gens sont prt  lui donner la majorit. J'entend rgulirement les journalistes (pas tonnant) demander aux gens de lui donner cette majorit sinon il est impossible de rformer, mais j'entend aussi les auditeurs qui disent vouloir voter REM pour qu'il puisse agir, lui donner sa chance etc.. Nous verrons bien au final, cela risque d'tre compliqu vu les scores de la prsidentielle

----------


## Grogro

> Tout le monde semble se rjouir de la cration d'un genre de parti unique, je ne crois pas que ce soit vraiment souhaitable... On en reparlera quand il n'y aura plus d'opposition... De plus, je pense que c'est totalement illusoire de croire qu'il va faire tomber tous ces "rseaux de la pense" alors qu'il en est lui-mme un pur produit.


Faire tomber les technostructures c'est dj une premire tape. Faire voluer les rseaux de pense demande bien plus de temps. Et ce n'est probablement pas d'eux-mmes qu'ils en prendront conscience.

----------


## GPPro

> Il a systmatiquement refus toute alliance, et a clairement fait le choix de prfrer la dfaite de la gauche pour avancer ses pions. Il a d'ailleurs failli russir son pari, et sera sans doute assez fort aux lgislatives. Il aurait pu accepter de faire candidature commune avec Hamon - mais il lui a claqu le bec - j'ai presque envie de dire  juste titre.
> 
> Aurait-il t plus faible, bien des gauchistes se seraient content de Hamon, dont on ne peut pas dire qu'il soit aussi  droite que Valls. Mais puisqu'il tait fort, d'aucuns se sont rallis  son panache.


C'est vrai que quand Mlenchon tait prdit  15% et Hamon dj  peine  10, Mlenchon a vraiment t gonfl de refuser de rejoindre Hamon... T'es srieux quand tu crits a ???

----------


## TallyHo

Haaa ! Les dossiers commencent  sortir... Ils sortent toujours au bon moment, bizarre  ::roll::  

Cahuzac ! Sors de ce corps :




> D'aprs nos informations, le dput douard Philippe, cit parmi les  premiers ministrables , a cop d'un blme sur sa dclaration de patrimoine de 2014 de la part de la Haute autorit pour la transparence de la vie publique. 
> 
> https://www.mediapart.fr/journal/fra...a-transparence


A part a, heureusement qu'on avait dit : pas d'opportuniste !  ::P: 




> Chaque jeudi Edouard Philippe, dput et maire LR du Havre, proche de Jupp, chronique la campagne prsidentielle pour Lib.
> 
> Qui est Macron ? Pour certains, impressionns par son pouvoir de sduction et sa rhtorique rformiste, il serait le fils naturel de Kennedy et de Mends France. On peut en douter. Le premier avait plus de charisme, le second plus de principes. Pour dautres, il serait Brutus, fils adoptif de Csar.
> 
> http://www.liberation.fr/elections-p...bulans_1542461

----------


## Grogro

> C'est vrai que quand Mlenchon tait prdit  15% et Hamon dj  peine  10, Mlenchon a vraiment t gonfl de refuser de rejoindre Hamon... T'es srieux quand tu crits a ???


Lis bien, il reconnait que Mlenchon a eu raison sur toute la ligne de refuser la soi-disant "main tendue" de Benoit Hamon (en ralit une capitulation inconditionnelle pure et dure). Il a eu raison, et il a gagn. Le nouveau pari de Mlenchon est autrement plus couillu. Rompre avec le palo-PCF, au risque de perdre un ancrage local important. J'espre qu'il saura encore nous surprendre.

----------


## fcharton2

> Qu'est-ce que a vous inspire ?


Je pense que Macron commet la mme erreur qu'Hollande avec Ayrault. Hollande qui n'avait pas d'exprience de l'excutif s'tait pris un premier ministre qui lui ressemblait, lu local, homme d'appareil, sans exprience ministrielle. Macron fait un peu la mme chose, en prenant quelqu'un de sa gnration, narque comme lui, pas trs connu, pas trs expriment, et de sa famille idologique. PS dans sa jeunesse, pass chez Jupp,  comme homme de droite, on a vu mieux. 

Aprs, il faut attendre le reste du gouvernement, et se rappeler que ce gouvernement a probablement vocation  tre remani aprs les lgislatives. Mais pour l'instant, il n'y a pas grand chose  dire.




> Est-ce de nature  faire exploser les LR ?


Je ne crois pas. Jusqu'ici, ils ont bien rsist, et comme Philippe est un inconnu, il sera facile de plaider le "ralliement individuel". 




> Est-ce que a permettra  Macron d'avoir la majorit absolue  l'Assemble Nationale ?


Quand je vois sa liste de candidats, j'ai comme un doute. Entre les potes de l'ENA et des cabinets ministriels parachuts,les ex-PS/EELV/Modem qu'on recase, et vu son score du premier tour, je pense qu'il aura une majorit relative, et qu'il lui faudra une alliance  gauche pour gouverner (ce qui condamnerait le gouvernement actuel).




> Tout le monde semble se rjouir de la cration d'un genre de parti unique, je ne crois pas que ce soit vraiment souhaitable...


Un gouvernement d'union nationale est parfois souhaitable, mais il y a un pralable: il lui faut une grande cause, un vnement, un programme prcis, qui fdre cette coalition. Il n'y a rien de cela ici : "gouverner autrement", "dpasser les clivages", ce ne sont pas des programmes mais des slogans. 




> De plus, je pense que c'est totalement illusoire de croire qu'il va faire tomber tous ces "rseaux de la pense" alors qu'il en est lui-mme un pur produit.


Je suis d'accord. En fait, il me semble que la "rvolution Macron" porte davantage sur les ttes que sur les ides. Il ne s'agit pas de changer la socit en profondeur (on garde l'Europe, la Vme, le systme conomique et social), mais de substituer aux anciens politiques une classe plus jeune, celle de leurs conseillers, et en sautant au passage une gnration. 

En fin de compte, c'est plus une OPA qu'une rvolution...

Francois

----------


## Mat.M

> Voil, l'annonce a t faite, c'est Edouard Philippe qui a t nomm premier ministre. (source).
> Qu'est-ce que a vous inspire ?


concernant le style du nouveau premier ministre c'est un pince-sans-rire ; est-ce que ce style va plaire aux Franais habitus  la vindicte populaire et de temprament? L je suis sceptique. 




> Est-ce de nature  faire exploser les LR ?


en faint le gouvernement Macron n'a pas vraiment d'originalit...c'est une sorte de gouvernement de coalition nationale comme l'avait fait Cameron lorsqu'il avait t lu ou de mme que Matteo Renzi

----------


## ManusDei

Mou, je vois des gens prdisant l'explosion de LR et du PS, j'aimerais beaucoup que a arrive mais j'attendrais que a soit effectivement le cas pour me rjouir.

Pour les lgislatives, j'attend galement de voir, il y a vraiment beaucoup de PS (ou assimil, des gens n'ayant pas leur carte mais ex-collaborateur d'lus PS) dans les candidats En Marche, donc si a commence  se voir Macron pourrait y perdre des plumes.

----------


## halaster08

> A part a, heureusement qu'on avait dit : pas d'opportuniste !


+1
C'est quand mme dingue, le mec dit que Macron n'a ni principe ni charisme, ok pas grave il est nomm quand mme premier ministre juste pour tenter de dstabilis les LR.





> Voil, l'annonce a t faite, c'est Edouard Philippe qui a t nomm premier ministre. (source).
> 
>  Qu'est-ce que a vous inspire ?


Que c'est ni une femme, ni quelqu'un de la socit civile contrairement  ce qu'avait dit Macron. Et donc a peine une semaine aprs son lection il prouve dj que ses discours ne sont que du vent. 
Ca plus la tentative de trahison de Bayrou, a promet pour la suite.

----------


## lper

C'est en effet choquant de voir un mec nomm premier ministre et qui remplit sa dclaration de patrimoine de cette manire !  ::roll:: 

Vive l'exemplarit !

----------


## Mdinoc

Ce que j'ai surtout reproch  Mlenchon, c'est son refus de participer  la primaire de gauche aprs que le prtexte qu'il avait invoqu (Hollande) se soit dsist.

----------


## Invit

Et une fois de plus il est prouv que "ni de gauche ni de droite = de droite". Pas vraiment un progressiste qui plus est... et qui arrive avec ses casseroles (Areva, sa dclaration de patrimoine, Dexia). Ils doivent tre en train de faire les 3/8 au Canard et  Mediapart !
J'attends le gouvernement complet, mais dans les pressentis c'est essentiellement de la droite et des anciens ministres (de Chirac). Quel renouveau !

C'est sympa cette stratgie d'exploser la droite, a va probablement marcher. Le problme c'est que a va confirmer le FN comme principale force d'opposition. Oui, j'aime bien la gauche et les Insoumis, mais btes et diviss comme ils sont en ce moment, on peut pas vraiment compter sur eux.

Sinon je me faisais une rflexion sur sa notion de start-up nation. Une start-up c'est donc une bote qui va cramer l'argent des investisseurs en esprant tre rentable dans trois ou cinq ans (et se plante 9 fois sur 10). Totalement  l'oppos de ce que dit Macron qui ne veut surtout pas crer de dette et prne plutt une gestion  la papa. Mais surtout c'tait exactement le programme de... Mlenchon ! Emprunter 100 milliards pour la relance qui si tout va bien en feront rentrer 180 dans cinq ans.
Macron c'est l'anti-entrepreneur par excellence : zro prise de risque, il faut rassurer les marchs, le patronat, Merkel, l'Europe...

----------


## Ryu2000

> Ce que j'ai surtout reproch  Mlenchon, c'est son refus de participer  la primaire de gauche


Le vainqueur de la primaire de Gauche a ralis un score 4,82% des inscrits, 6,36% des votes exprims.
Melenchon a fait 14,84%/19,58%.
(bon cela dit la somme du score du PS et du score de FI aurait permis d'atteindre le second tour)

En plus il a pu faire de la communication du genre "Le PS ce n'est pas la vrai Gauche".
Il avait surement pas trop envie de se rapprocher du PS.




> Ils doivent tre en train de faire les 3/8 au Canard et  Mediapart !


Je pense que les mdias vont tre plutt sympa avec Macron et sa bande.
Gnralement les mdias sont un peu plus gentil avec les gars du PS et comme Macron c'est la suite du PS, normalement les mdias ne devraient pas taper trop fort.




> J'attends le gouvernement complet


Normalement il devrait il y avoir des gens de gauche, des gens de droite, des gens du centre.
De toute faon qu'est-ce que c'est aujourd'hui la sparation gauche/droite ?




> Le problme c'est que a va confirmer le FN comme principale force d'opposition.


Mais c'est mort le FN, il faut qu'ils dtruisent le parti, a ne gagnera jamais.
 chaque fois on va leur ressortir des vieux dossiers, ou les attaquer sur des dclaration du vieux alors qu'il s'est fait virer par sa fille...
Ou au moins qu'ils virent Marine de la tte, comme a il n'y aura plus le lien FN = Lepen.

Il faudrait crer un nouveau parti qui n'est pas li au FN.
Un truc propre comme un disque dur frachement format.




> il faut rassurer les marchs, le patronat, Merkel, l'Europe...


Ouais c'est exactement le projet de Macron, faire plaisir  l'UE et aux gros patrons.

----------


## el_slapper

> Ce que j'ai surtout reproch  Mlenchon, c'est son refus de participer  la primaire de gauche aprs que le prtexte qu'il avait invoqu (Hollande) se soit dsist.


Ben pourquoi? C'tait tactiquement bien jou, et  quelques centaines de milliers de voix prs, il se retrouvait au second tour. La quasi-destruction du PS tait un bonus, mais personne n'aurait imagin le voir si prs du succs. Il partait de trs loin, a jou sa chance  fond, dans un contexte hostile  la gauche en gnral(je rappelle qu'en Dcembre, le scnario prvu, c'est un second tour Le Pen contre Fillon, avec tous les autres loin derrire). Il n'a pas eu autant de chance que Macron, mais il a, lui aussi, trs bien manuvr. Je ne vois pas ce qu'on peut lui reprocher, sur le coup. On va  l'lection pour la gagner, et il a tout fait pour gagner. Mme si je n'ai pas vot pour lui.

----------


## Ryu2000

> La quasi-destruction du PS tait un bonus


La destruction du PS a vient surtout d'Hollande.
Hollande soutenait Macron, il n'a jamais appel  vot Hamon.

----------


## TallyHo

> Mou, je vois des gens prdisant l'explosion de LR et du PS, j'aimerais beaucoup que a arrive mais j'attendrais que a soit effectivement le cas pour me rjouir.


Si a arrive, ce sera temporaire. Les hommes ont un besoin d'appartenance sociale, tu te regroupes avec des gens qui partagent les mmes caractristiques. En politique, on a des idologies et ils se regrouperont  nouveau autour d'elles. Ce ne sera pas forcment un clivage droite-gauche qui est dpass  mon avis mais il y en aura un, c'est comme a, c'est humain  ::):

----------


## TallyHo

> Que c'est ni une femme, ni quelqu'un de la socit civile contrairement  ce qu'avait dit Macron. Et donc a peine une semaine aprs son lection il prouve dj que ses discours ne sont que du vent.


Je n'ai pas lu tous les titres de presse aujourd'hui mais je n'ai pas l'impression que a les choque... J'ai juste vu LCI et Slate qui en parlait...

Pascal Praud rsume bien ce qui s'est pass avec cette lection dans sa courte chronique  ::): 




> On n'a pas chang de monde, mais de promotion de l'ENA !
> 
> http://www.rtl.fr/actu/politique/mac...aud-7788555599

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Mou, je vois des gens prdisant l'explosion de LR et du PS, j'aimerais beaucoup que a arrive mais j'attendrais que a soit effectivement le cas pour me rjouir.


Je ne pense pas que LR et PS vont disparaitre.

LR va tre un parti de droite, sa composante centre droit va se rapprocher de LREM. 
Pour le PS, c'est moins vident. Soit la gauche du PS se retrouve avec la France Insoumise (une fois Melenchon  la retraite  ::mouarf:: ), soit un nouveau mouvement de gauche socialiste voit le jour (c'est un peu ce qu'est en train de faire Hamon), pour l'aile droite du PS, ils ont dj, sans l'avouer compltement, rallier LREM.

On va se retrouver avec un Parti centriste fort (de centre droit) : LREM, un ou deux partis de gauche (FI + New/Old PS), un parti de droite (ce qui restera de LR, avec Baroin, Cop, ...), et des extrmes (FN/NPA-PCF).

----------


## Invit

> Je ne pense pas que LR et PS vont disparaitre.


Pas d'un coup, non, mais il va leur arriver la mme chose qu'au PCF ou  l'UDF.

Sinon : 


Ils ont tellement de mal  trouver quelqu'un sans casseroles qu'il leur faut 24h de plus. Heureusement que c'est Macron et pas Hollande, sinon on aurait vite fait de le taxer d'amateurisme...

----------


## Grogro

Mon pronostic, mais tout va dpendre : 

1/ du gouvernement annonc ce soir (si ce sont des apparatchiks de l'UMPS, le retour de bton sera violent en juin, surtout avec tant de personnalits de la socit civile, soutiens de Macron, susceptible de grer un ministre cohrent avec leur parcours professionnel) 
2/ Des mesures engages avant les lgislatives (moralisation de la vie politique, rforme des institutions, transparence des marchs publics)

Le PS est mort, carbonis. La France Insoumise a un coup  jouer, mais la nature du scrutin lui est structurellement dfavorable. Mlenchon a compris que le PCF devait disparaitre dfinitivement, ainsi que le gauchisme post-moderne. LREM s'inscrira comme un parti centriste social-libral trs fort, mais sans majorit absolue. Du point de vue doctrinaire, on est bien plus dans le capitalisme rhnan (lire Michel Albert) que dans le no-libralisme anglo-saxon. Le MoDem percera trs fortement et sera un contrepoids au bonapartisme de Macron. Les Rpublicains s'effondreront  moins de 100 dputs, dont certains rejoindront Macron. Leur parti n'a aucun avenir sous sa forme actuelle, mais leur avenir passera par une fusion avec un FN toujours populiste, mais achevant sa rupture avec l'extrme-droite. Attention : cela ne veut pas dire laisser les marottes de l'extrme-droite en rase campagne (immigration, scurit, islam), mais cela veut dire y apporter une rponse conservatrice et non raciste. Le chantier est immense pour la droite : rompre avec l'anti-intellectualisme, rompre avec le culte du conformisme typique des notables, rapprendre  penser, abandonner le reagano-thatchrisme, rompre avec l'anthropologie librale a.k.a il n'y a pas de socit mais uniquement des individus atomiss, seuls responsables de leur employabilit, intgration dans la socit franaise, conformit aux normes sociales. Reprendre son indpendance par rapport  la tutelle atlantiste. Rompre avec l'individualisme mthodologique : l'intrt public existe, et ce n'est pas une somme algbrique d'intrts personnels.

Je n'ai pas trs envie de voir cette droite l merger, car je pense que le seul espace politique existant serait un quivalent du PIS polonais, simplement  cause du vieillissement de la population. Et ce n'est pas beau  voir.

----------


## ManusDei

> ...


Plusieurs remarques, beaucoup des candidats "socit civile" ne le sont pas, sauf  considrer que quelqu'un qui a t collaborateur de Grard Collomb pendant plusieurs annes mais pas encart PS est socit civile (perso je trouve que c'est du foutage de gueule).
Le PCF a un trs fort ancrage local, ils ont des petits lus partout, il va tre trs difficile de les faire disparatre mme si ils ont peu de "grands" lus.
J'ai pas eu de retours dtaills sur les candidats Modem, faut voir combien sont sur des circonscriptions gagnables et combien vont effectivement gagner. 
Une centaine de candidats c'est bien mais a ne fait pas 100 lus.

Pour l'anecdote, Valls aura un candidat EM et un candidat Modem face  lui, mme si ils ne sont pas investis par leurs partis respectifs.

----------


## Grogro

> Plusieurs remarques, beaucoup des candidats "socit civile" ne le sont pas, sauf  considrer que quelqu'un qui a t collaborateur de Grard Collomb pendant plusieurs annes mais pas encart PS est socit civile (perso je trouve que c'est du foutage de gueule).


Je prcise ma pense, car je pensais au futur gouvernement dont l'annonce a t reporte  demain. On a, parmi les soutiens de Macron :

- Olivier Vran, neurologue, pratiquant dans un CHU, donc  mme d'apprhender les difficults du terrain.
- Jean-Michel Fauvergue, ancien patron du Raid, grand flic, connaissant la maison comme sa poche.
- Villani, mdaille Fields, chercheur, mathmaticien. 
- Le juge Halphen, spcialiste de la lutte anti-corruption.
- Roland Castro, visionnaire, architecte-urbaniste.
- Erik Orsenna, acadmicien.
- Des conomistes : Aghion, Pisani-Ferry, etc.
- Boudjellal, monde du sport (civilis)

Donc autant dire que le terreau est l pour avoir, pour une fois, quelques ministres qui ne soient pas des apparatchiks assoiffs de gloriole ou des technocrates hors sol, compltement dconnects du mtier. Il nous promet de la socit civile, la balle est dans son camp. Et il n'a pas intrt  dcevoir.

----------


## TallyHo

Que les carriristes dgagent, on peut s'en rjouir. Que des "civils" arrivent aussi. Maintenant attention... Un bon professionnel de terrain ne fait pas un bon gestionnaire. Vous pouvez tre le meilleur ingnieur au monde, est ce que vous avez les comptences pour prendre la tte de Free par exemple ? Il faudrait qu'il prenne au minimum des gens qui ont eu  grer des structures publiques ou prives dans le domaine concern.

A part a, puisqu'il en fallait bien un pour la sortir, Silvio s'est dvou...




> Emmanuel Macron "est un beau garon qui a une belle maman", Brigitte Macron, selon Berlusconi
> 
> http://www.huffingtonpost.fr/2017/05...ig_a_22092824/

----------


## Mingolito

*En cas durgence, un tlphone rouge permettra au prsident de communiquer directement avec Pierre Gattaz*

<<Soucieux de faciliter le dialogue entre les diffrents acteurs de lconomie franaise, Emmanuel Macron a annonc quil ferait installer dans son bureau un tlphone rouge qui lui permettra, en cas durgence, de communiquer directement avec celui quil appelle affectueusement Mister President, Pierre Gattaz. Source : Gorafi.>>



 ::lol:: 


Sinon a  part a le ministre de droite pour faire le sale boulot pendant que Macron va continuer  se pavaner en profrant des slogans humanistes de gauche pour endormir le peuple c'est exactement ce que je pensais qu'il allait faire, comme la rforme du droit du travail prvue en plein mois d'aout.
Macron il a tout bon mangez en  ::ccool::

----------


## TallyHo

Charlie prend la suite de Silvio :

----------


## fcharton2

> - Olivier Vran, neurologue, pratiquant dans un CHU, donc  mme d'apprhender les difficults du terrain.


Dput et lu rgional depuis 2012, avant cela, vu qu'il a 37 ans, et que ce genre d'tude dure assez longtemps, on peut s'interroger sur la ralit de l'homme de terrain (Kouchnner-bis?)




> - Le juge Halphen, spcialiste de la lutte anti-corruption.


Candidat Chevnementiste malheureux, puis plus ou moins cofondateur du parti de Castro




> - Roland Castro, visionnaire, architecte-urbaniste.


En politique depuis un bon demi sicle, un temps au comit national du PCF, dans toutes sortes de commissions, candidat putatif  la  prsidentielle 2007.




> - Erik Orsenna, acadmicien.


Conseilleur ministriel, puis conseiller et plume de Mitterrand, qui le nomme au conseil d'tat. 

Je sais que c'est mal de critiquer le petit Macron, mais dans le genre "pas des apparatchiks assoiffs de gloriole", on a vu mieux.




> Charlie prend la suite de Silvio :


Ah ben c'est pas bien, alors. Y manquent trop de respect, chez Charlie, pis d'ailleurs c'est pas drle. Des ingrats, j'vous dis, aprs tout ce qu'on a fait pour eux!

Srieusement, je suis le seul  trouver que ce dbut de quinquennat ressemble de plus en plus  2012? On attend Macron comme on attendait Hollande, on voue un culte  Brigitte (femme libre, yadda yadda) comme on le faisait  Valrie Trierweiler (relisez ce qui s'crivait  l'poque). On nous annonce en fanfare un grand premier ministre, et on trouve  la sortie un politicien de second rang, un peu "sous-prsident" (Ayrault, Philippe). L'horizon politique, qu'on attendait nouveau, semble rduit aux lgislatives. L'ouverture sur la socit civile semble privilgier les potes de l'ENA et de sciences po, et quelques vieilles figures, et la diversit s'arrte  l'quipe prsidentielle (jeunes, blancs, CSP+, hommes). On a ce sentiment malsain que derrire toutes ces annonces de renouvellement se cache de la vieille tambouille politique. 

Francois

----------


## GPPro

> Srieusement, je suis le seul  trouver que ce dbut de quinquennat ressemble de plus en plus  2012? On attend Macron comme on attendait Hollande, on voue un culte  Brigitte (femme libre, yadda yadda) comme on le faisait  Valrie Trierweiler (relisez ce qui s'crivait  l'poque). On nous annonce en fanfare un grand premier ministre, et on trouve  la sortie un politicien de second rang, un peu "sous-prsident" (Ayrault, Philippe). L'horizon politique, qu'on attendait nouveau, semble rduit aux lgislatives. L'ouverture sur la socit civile semble privilgier les potes de l'ENA et de sciences po, et quelques vieilles figures, et la diversit s'arrte  l'quipe prsidentielle (jeunes, blancs, CSP+, hommes). On a ce sentiment malsain que derrire toutes ces annonces de renouvellement se cache de la vieille tambouille politique. 
> 
> Francois


Nan srieux ??? C'est pas comme si a faisait un an que je le disais hein, depuis qu'on essaie de nous vendre ce candidat "anti-systme"... Les franais ne sont mme plus des veaux, juste des blaireaux.

----------


## Invit

> - Le juge Halphen, spcialiste de la lutte anti-corruption.


Vu le premier ministre qu'il a nomm, je suis pas sr que la lutte contre la corruption soit une priorit du quinquennat...




> LREM s'inscrira comme un parti centriste social-libral trs fort, mais sans majorit absolue.


Pour moi ils n'auront vraiment aucun problme  avoir la majorit, que ce soit directement ou avec des dputs LR/PS qui rejoindront le groupe parlementaire de REM.
Il y a 577 siges. Tu dis que LR sera en dessous de 100, le PS encore moins j'imagine. Je vois pas FI avoir 50 siges, pas de visages connues et ils ne font pas d'alliances comme ils ont pu faire  Grenoble. D'autant que contrairement  la prsidentielle, il aura pas les lecteurs du PCF. Mlenchon lui-mme est capable de perdre face  Menucci !
Le FN passera peut-tre de 2  20 dputs  tout casser. Faut pas oublier que la vague bleue Marine attendue aux rgionales n'a pas eu lieu. Localement ils ont pris un sacr coup et l'opposition d'Estrosi a l'air de pas trop mal marcher en PACA (et ils ont plus la petite comme tte d'affiche dans le coin). a plus la pitre performance entre les deux tours (oui, beaucoup plus de voix et tout, mais elle a beaucoup du son camp).
Le Modem n'a aucun visage connu  part Bayrou et mme lui n'a pas russi  se faire lire en 2012 aprs une candidature  la prsidentielle, donc l aprs avoir juste fait de la figuration  ct de Macron, a m'tonnerait. D'autant que s'il est ministre comme c'est pressenti, il ne sera pas dput.
Donc les autres siges restants (un bon 300  vue de nez) doivent bien aller quelque part et  moins que Macron fasse une norme connerie avec son gouvernement, a sera pour lui.

----------


## GPPro

Je pense que les gens enterrent trop vite PS/LR et ont torts de voir une lgislative comme une lection nationale (i.e. ils ne se feront pas tant dzinguer que a). Par contre le fait que 35% des dputs ne se reprsentent pas peut favoriser Macron. Mme si j'entends dj autour de moi des lecteurs de Macron dire qu'ils ne voteront pas pour le candidat LREM... Petite stat intressante entendue sur LCI en dbut de semaine, au premier tour, 1/4 des lecteurs de Macron ont vot pour lui par conviction, le reste c'est par dfaut ou pour faire barrage au FN...

----------


## Ryu2000

> Je pense que les gens enterrent trop vite PS/LR


Le PS a fait 6%  llection c'est quand mme un signe que le PS ne va pas super bien.

Les chefs du PS prvoient un renommage du parti depuis longtemps.
Surement un nom avec "Progrs", "Dmocrates" ou ce genre de connerie.
Mais on sait pas si trop si le nouveau PS ce ne serait pas En Marche tout simplement.
Puisque Hollande a fait la formation de Macron. (Hollande tait plus proche de Macron que de Valls)

Mais ils vont faire a mieux que RPR => UMP = LR.

"Il va falloir s'en dbarrasser" : la sentence d'un ministre sur Hollande
_Hollande voudrait le renommer en  Parti du progrs . ( On peut y mettre des colos. C'est facile  comprendre : vous tes pour le progrs ? Oui. Le progrs social, humain. )  Au moment o la droite implose !  peste l'un des caciques socialistes. Au moment surtout o, dans une interview  L'Obs, Franois Hollande livre cette phrase en une :  Je suis prt._ 

Derrire Julien Dray et le changement de nom du PS, la campagne Hollande 2017
_L'vocation par Julien Dray d'un changement de nom du PS est rvlatrice de la ncessit pour Franois Hollande de se donner les moyens de rassembler la gauche et au-del en contournant un PS devenu boulet._

L'UMP se porte bien, Fillon a quasiment atteint le second tour, donc tout va bien.
Par contre les chefs du PS veulent dtruire le PS.
Ces socialistes qui annoncent la mort du PS
Pour Le Foll et Cambadlis, "c'est la fin du PS"
"C'est la fin d'une histoire": Manuel Valls enterre le PS

Ils ont raison les gars du PS, il faut faire un gros coup de communication, vraiment laisser mourir le PS.
Et refaire exactement la mme chose avec les mmes, mais en faisant croire que a n'a rien a voir.

----------


## DevTroglodyte

> Le PS a fait 6%  llection c'est quand mme un signe que le PS ne va pas super bien.


Sauf que les lgislatives, c'est une lection locale, mme si c'est pour une instance nationale. Les gens pour qui on va nous demander d'aller voter sont, dans pas mal de cas, des ttes connues localement, souvent parce que ce n'est pas leur premier mandat. Sans compter que localement, les vieux partis ont srement plus de poids qu'ils n'en n'ont eu pour les prsidentielles, surtout si le candidat est du terroir et a dj fait ses preuves. Les jeux de politique politicienne locale vont normment jouer. Si le nombre de dputs correspondait au nombre de voix aux prsidentielles, le FN n'aurai pas eu que 2 ou 3 dputs lors des dernires lgislatives.

Par contre vu le nombre d'lus PS qui soutiennent le nouveau PS LREM...

----------


## Ryu2000

> Par contre vu le nombre d'lus PS qui soutiennent le nouveau PS LREM...


Oui c'est a, comme les Lgislatives sont proches les candidats PS vont rester PS, mais quand il y a aura plus de temps ils feront un nouveau parti.

En 2022 le PS ne sera surement plus appel le PS.

----------


## pmithrandir

> Sauf que les lgislatives, c'est une lection locale, mme si c'est pour une instance nationale. Les gens pour qui on va nous demander d'aller voter sont, dans pas mal de cas, des ttes connues localement, souvent parce que ce n'est pas leur premier mandat. Sans compter que localement, les vieux partis ont srement plus de poids qu'ils n'en n'ont eu pour les prsidentielles, surtout si le candidat est du terroir et a dj fait ses preuves. Les jeux de politique politicienne locale vont normment jouer. Si le nombre de dputs correspondait au nombre de voix aux prsidentielles, le FN n'aurai pas eu que 2 ou 3 dputs lors des dernires lgislatives.
> 
> Par contre vu le nombre d'lus PS qui soutiennent le nouveau PS LREM...


Enfin, c'est une election locale d'un mec... qui ne fait rien au local...

Je ne vois pas trop en quoi les problmatiques locales entre en jeux dans les elections legislatives.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Si le nombre de dputs correspondait au nombre de voix aux prsidentielles, le FN n'aurai pas eu que 2 ou 3 dputs lors des dernires lgislatives.


Le fait que le FN n'ait que 2 dputs vient de la mise en place d'un Front Rpublicain par le PS, dans les cas o l'UMP tait devant le PS pour viter une triangulaire qui aurait pu donner la victoire au FN.

Mais, a, c'tait avant. Avec 4 (voir 5) partis en concurrence, tout ceux qui auront les 12.5% requis, se maintiendront au second tour. Pas de Front Rpublicain en vue cette anne. 

Donc, le FN peut esprer avoir une dizaine de dputs. Tout comme FI. 
Le PS risque de prendre la plus grosse racle. Ceux qui sont pour le PS-Hollande, vont aller vers LREM, et ceux qui sont plus Hamon seront tents, comme pour le 1er tour de la prsidentielle de se tourner vers FI. 
Je crains que LR ne fasse un bon score. 

Mais je ne suis pas sr que LREM obtienne la majorit absolue. Ce qui obligera le gouvernement  faire des alliances ponctuelles, pas sr que a fonctionne sur le long terme.

Mais, comme cela a t dit, ce sont des lections  caractre local, difficile donc de se projeter avec la nouvelle composante LREM...

----------


## fcharton2

> Oui c'est a, comme les Lgislatives sont proches les candidats PS vont rester PS, mais quand il y a aura plus de temps ils feront un nouveau parti. En 2022 le PS ne sera surement plus appel le PS.


C'est bien possible, et cela ferait ressembler Macron  Giscard, lu en 74  la tte d'un groupe de "Rpublicains Indpendants" transfuges de l'UDR (et incarnant le renouveau, la jeunesse, mais avec des tas d'narques dedans), qui a ensuite renomm ce parti UDF, et y a rintgr l'ancien UDR...




> Vu le premier ministre qu'il a nomm, je suis pas sr que la lutte contre la corruption soit une priorit du quinquennat...


Mais si, on nous l'a dit et rpt. Ce sera la premire rforme, comme le harclement en 2012, et la priorit est de la voter pour en tre dbarrasss. On fera donc une belle loi qui s'appliquera dans quelques annes (comme le non cumul), ce sera vot par une grande majorit (qui est "pour la corruption"?), ce dont chacun se flicitera, et on passera  autre chose. 




> Il y a 577 siges. Tu dis que LR sera en dessous de 100, le PS encore moins j'imagine. Je vois pas FI avoir 50 siges, pas de visages connues et ils ne font pas d'alliances comme ils ont pu faire  Grenoble. D'autant que contrairement  la prsidentielle, il aura pas les lecteurs du PCF. Mlenchon lui-mme est capable de perdre face  Menucci !
> Le FN passera peut-tre de 2  20 dputs  tout casser. Faut pas oublier que la vague bleue Marine attendue aux rgionales n'a pas eu lieu. Localement ils ont pris un sacr coup et l'opposition d'Estrosi a l'air de pas trop mal marcher en PACA (et ils ont plus la petite comme tte d'affiche dans le coin). a plus la pitre performance entre les deux tours (oui, beaucoup plus de voix et tout, mais elle a beaucoup du son camp).
> Le Modem n'a aucun visage connu  part Bayrou et mme lui n'a pas russi  se faire lire en 2012 aprs une candidature  la prsidentielle, donc l aprs avoir juste fait de la figuration  ct de Macron, a m'tonnerait. D'autant que s'il est ministre comme c'est pressenti, il ne sera pas dput.
> Donc les autres siges restants (un bon 300  vue de nez) doivent bien aller quelque part et  moins que Macron fasse une norme connerie avec son gouvernement, a sera pour lui.


Ca me parait trange. En 2012, aprs la victoire de Hollande, l'UMP avait prs de 200 siges. Tu crois vraiment qu'ils seront en dessous de 100 cette fois ci? Quand au PS et au PRG, ils ont 250 dputs, dont les deux tiers se reprsentent. Il y aura des transfuges, mais je les vois mal en dessous de 100. Ajoute  cela une cinquantaine de FN (circonscriptions o Marine a gagn au second tour) et une vingtaine d'insoumis (l'un dans l'autre a devrait se faire), et il ne reste que 200, peut tre 230, siges  rpartir entre Macron, EELV et les divers droite et gauche. 

Ensuite, il y a la dynamique de l'lection, des ralliements possibles, la confusion cre par la multiplication des candidatures et des triangulaires (mais il n'est pas certain qu'En marche en soit le principal bnficiaire), mais  moins d'un effondrement total des rpublicains et du PS, je ne vois pas trs bien la majorit absolue. 

Francois

----------


## DevTroglodyte

> Enfin, c'est une election locale d'un mec... qui ne fait rien au local...
> 
> Je ne vois pas trop en quoi les problmatiques locales entre en jeux dans les elections legislatives.


Et pourtant, quand tu lis leurs pubs, ils font genre ils comptent agir pour dfendre leurs lecteurs a l'Assemble. Sans compter que dans nombre de circonscriptions, c'est pas un parachut qu'on nous propose, mais quelqu'un du coin (ou au pire, un parachut de longue date). Du coup le caractre "local" d'une lection nationale est quand mme trs lev.




> Le fait que le FN n'ait que 2 dputs vient de la mise en place d'un Front Rpublicain par le PS, dans les cas o l'UMP tait devant le PS pour viter une triangulaire qui aurait pu donner la victoire au FN.


C'est en gros ce que j'ai dit : si les lections taient bien plus proportionnelles, on aurait eu entre 1/5e et 1/4 de l'Assemble en FN, pas juste 2 lus isols. Surtout qu'aux dernieres lgislatives, les consignes de report de vote n'ont pas t systmatiques si je me rappelle bien  ::P:

----------


## TallyHo

> On attend Macron comme on attendait Hollande


Ou le messie... La lgende dit mme qu'il a march sur l'eau...  ::mrgreen:: 

Non mais srieusement, il y a pas mal de monde qui a vu sa bipolarit et son mange mais quoi faire quand on a mis en tte que le vote est un devoir ? Les gens se sentent obligs de voter (sinon bhououou tu es un mauvais citoyen !) et ils prennent un candidat par dfaut, celui qui est prsent comme le gentil.

Pour le reste, c'est du storytelling classique  coup de violons, le couple courageux qui a affront les critiques et blablabla, on a mme eu droit au film de son mariage sur les sites de presse.

Et ce sera de pire en pire, on ira de surenchre en surenchre maintenant parce qu'ils ne font plus de politique mais de la pub/com'... A cela tu ajoutes aussi de profonds bouleversements dans la socit, on est pass  une socit motionnelle et d'injonctions (largement hrite de la socit de consommation), ce qui amplifie une certaine irrationalit et/ou radicalisme du peuple.

Le paysage politique va obligatoirement se recomposer et se cliver car les gens ont besoin de se regrouper. Sauf qu'on ne sera pas dans un schma classique gauche-droite, on sera dans un clivage de fracture sociale, le bourgeois contre le proltaire, la mtropole contre la campagne, les mondialistes contre les patriotes, etc...

----------


## halaster08

Des infos intressantes sur notre nouveaux premier et son travail en tant que dput:
http://www.lemonde.fr/les-decodeurs/...1_4355770.html

----------


## Invit

> Ca me parait trange. En 2012, aprs la victoire de Hollande, l'UMP avait prs de 200 siges. Tu crois vraiment qu'ils seront en dessous de 100 cette fois ci?


Entre ceux qui vont rallier REM avant le premier tour, ceux qui vont se dsister en leur faveur entre les deux (pour d'ventuels barrages rpublicains) et les lus LR qui retourneront leur veste aprs pour rejoindre le groupe parlementaire de REM, a me semble jouable.
Quant au FN je ne leur donne pas 50 siges. Le Pen n'est arrive en tte que dans le Pas de Calais et l'Aisne, c'est pas a qui donne 50 circonscriptions.

----------


## Invit

Voil

----------


## Grogro

Il fallait s'y attendre, c'est une vaste plaisanterie : http://www.20minutes.fr/elections/20...nt-devoile-15h

Vu la gueule du gouvernement, je voterai en juin pour faire barrage  Macron, quel que soit le candidat en face.

----------


## fcharton2

> Quant au FN je ne leur donne pas 50 siges. Le Pen n'est arrive en tte que dans le Pas de Calais et l'Aisne, c'est pas a qui donne 50 circonscriptions.


Il me semble qu'aprs les lections, les journaux avaient publi un dcompte par circonscription (en partant des votes par commune), qui donnait 45 majorits pour Le Pen. Ca doit se trouver en fouillant un peu.

Sinon, je suis de plus en plus convaincu qu'on a eu tort de crer un nouveau fil de discussion... On est clairement dans la poursuite du hollandisme par d'autres moyens. Si je rsume, 

- les 15 sont finalement 22
- c'est strictement paritaire, mais on ne se refait pas : les juppistes nomment des juppettes...
- en matire de poids lourds, c'est plutt pire qu'avant
- la socit civile se limite  d'anciens conseillers et chefs de cabinet, qui comme le boss on fait un petit tour dans le priv histoire de se faire une sant financire
- on a le mdaill olympique de rigueur
- l'ouverture  droite se limite  Le Maire et Darmanin, 
- par contre le Modem tout entier est prsent et avec du rgalien

Tout a pour a, quoi...

Francois

----------


## BenoitM

> ...





> ...
> 
> Tout a pour a, quoi...
> 
> Francois


Vous vous attendiez  quoi d'autre? :p

----------


## fcharton2

> Vous vous attendiez  quoi d'autre? :p


Personnellement,  rien. Je ne suis pas surpris, et je rpte depuis un moment que Macron (comme Jupp si a avait t lui) ce sera Hollande en pire. Mais depuis le premier tour, on nous a tellement rpt qu'on allait voir ce qu'on allait voir, que le renouvellement tait l, que a n'avait rien  voir, qu'il allait nous surprendre, que l'on pouvait esprer quelques surprises. 

Le seul truc que je trouve sympa, c'est la tte que vont faire mes amis macronistes (jeunes, barbus, branchs, urbains, bossant dans la technologie, ouverts sur le monde et confiants dans l'avenir, du bon ct de la barricade, quoi...) quand ils vont devoir dfendre, avec la passion qui caractrise toutes leurs sorties sur Macron, cette quipe qui dcoiffe.

Francois

----------


## el_slapper

> (.../...)
> - l'ouverture  droite se limite  Le Maire et Darmanin, (.../...)


Se limite ???? ils ont le premier ministre, l'conomie et le budget. Ils tiennent tous les autres par les roubignolles. Pas besoin d'avoir 50 postes, hein. Le Maire est un vrai conservateur, et Darmanin carrment un ractionnaire. Les ultragauchistes, en comparaison, n'ont que du vent, en particulier Schiappa. Qui fait bien sur la photo, mais sa cohabitation avec Darmanin, quand elle aura besoin de budget, enfin, comment dire...je ne suis mme pas sur que les deux tiennent ensemble jusqu'aux lgislatives. Et ce n'est pas Darmanin qui va gicler.

Rajoute un ministre de l'ducation qui est le big boss de l'ESSEC et une ministre du travail qui est un faux nez du MEDEF, et non, tu ne peux pas dire que la droite se fasse enfler. Ses structures se font enfler, oui, le but du jeu est de dtruire LR(quand  savoir si a va marcher, je ne suis pas nostradamus). Mais ses ides sont aux postes clefs.

----------


## fcharton2

> Rajoute un ministre de l'ducation qui est le big boss de l'ESSEC et une ministre du travail qui est un faux nez du MEDEF, et non, tu ne peux pas dire que la droite se fasse enfler.


Macron est libral, il place des libraux aux postes conomiques, et ces libraux sont plus faciles  trouver aux rpublicains qu' l'aile gauche du PS. En ce sens, je ne suis pas surpris. Note quand mme que ces postes seront aussi les plus exposs lors de la rforme du code du travail (priorit du gouvernement garantie explosive). C'est un cadeau empoisonn, un peu comme Montebourg  l'industrie sous Ayrault.

Mais je ne parlais pas d'ides mais de pure tactique politicienne. Si le but tait de faire exploser les Rpublicains, Le Maire et Darmanin c'est un peu lger. Le Maire a fait trop d'appels du pied pour tre crdible, et Darmanin n'est pas un tnor du parti. C'est, si tu veux, du mme niveau que Besson et Kouchner chez Sarkozy: des ministres d'ouverture. Ce n'est pas le dynamitage annonc, face  des rpublicains qui ont finalement assez bien digr la dfaite de Fillon.

Et ceci relativise l'importance de ces nominations : si Macron n'arrive pas  obtenir la majorit absolue, parce que les Rpublicains n'auront pas explos faute d'avoir t assez dbauchs, il lui faudra s'allier  gauche, et ces ministres devront soit avaler des couleuvres pour garder leurs postes, soit disparaitre au prochain remaniement.

Pour aller plus loin, je pense que la ncessit d'apaiser les relations avec Bayrou (qui rsulte du fait que Macron a besoin des circonscriptions promises au Modem) a rduit la capacit d'ouvrir  droite. Le Modem prend trois ministres, dont deux rgaliens, ce qui oblige  rquilibrer au profit d'autres allis (PS et non affilis), et limite donc les places disponibles pour les tnors des rpublicains. Il a compens en leur donnant l'conomie et le budget, mais l'absence d'autres recrues (NKM, Estrosi...) limite la porte politique de cette ouverture (toujours dans le contexte des lgislatives).  

Francois

----------


## TallyHo

> je ne suis mme pas sur que les deux tiennent ensemble jusqu'aux lgislatives.


C'est ce que je disais plus haut, les gens ont des idologies, c'est humain. Tu peux faire consensus sur des dossiers mineurs mais sur des gros problmes o chacun a sa vision, a va claquer. Tu ne peux pas mettre d'accord tout le monde dans un contexte normal (je veux dire par l qu'il n'y a pas une cause vitale  dfendre dans le genre une agression extrieure, etc...).

Sinon pour le gouvernement, aprs ne pas avoir tenu sa promesse d'une femme 1er Ministre, il y a seulement 1 poste rgalien pour une femme et le Ministre du droit des femmes est inexistant... Ces dames apprcieront le joli couteau dans le dos... Le gendre parfait et fministe ressemble de plus en plus  un gigolo bonimenteur.

Pour le reste, un gouvernement pour essayer de ne vexer personne, de ne pas dclarer de guerre ouverte pour tenir jusqu'aux lgislatives...




> Vu la gueule du gouvernement, je voterai en juin pour faire barrage  Macron, quel que soit le candidat en face.


Ce n'est pas faute de l'avoir rpt... Il ne fallait pas lui donner de lgitimit en votant blanc ou, mieux, en s'abstenant.

----------


## Invit

> Le seul truc que je trouve sympa, c'est la tte que vont faire mes amis macronistes (jeunes, barbus, branchs, urbains, bossant dans la technologie, ouverts sur le monde et confiants dans l'avenir, du bon ct de la barricade, quoi...) quand ils vont devoir dfendre, avec la passion qui caractrise toutes leurs sorties sur Macron, cette quipe qui dcoiffe.


Oui, c'est plutt a qui m'tonne. Il crache sur la seule frange de son lectorat qui a vot pour lui par conviction. Hollande a attendu un peu plus longtemps avant de faire a. Je vais demander  mes potes startupers qui taient en mode "France is back in the game" le soir de l'lection pour voir ce qu'ils en pensent.
Au lieu de a, il prfre satisfaire l'lectorat de Fillon (qui a vot  40% pour le FN) en nommant des conservateurs un peu partout, ou Bayrou qui lui crachait dessus jusqu'au dernier moment avant de se rallier.

Et avec un premier ministre Areviste et un Hulot sponsoris par les entreprises les plus polluantes au monde, c'est pas avec a qu'on va sauver la plante.




> - les 15 sont finalement 22


Et en gnral ils en rajoutent une poigne aux lgislatives. Tiens, le ministre du logement a disparu d'ailleurs, 34 milliards de budget quand mme.

----------


## TallyHo

> Il crache sur la seule frange de son lectorat qui a vot pour lui par conviction.


Oui mais eux sont engags donc ils vont garder une certaine cohrence dans leurs choix. Autrement dit dans le langage commun : ils vont insister dans la connerie.

----------


## fcharton2

> Oui, c'est plutt a qui m'tonne. Il crache sur la seule frange de son lectorat qui a vot pour lui par conviction. Hollande a attendu un peu plus longtemps avant de faire a.


Mon analyse, c'est qu'il raisonne en pur marketeux. Tes potes startuppers sont des clients captifs, qui n'accepteront pas rapidement qu'ils ont t trahis. Du coup, il pense qu'il pourra toujours rattraper le coup aprs les lgislatives. En revanche, les votants pas convaincus risquent de lui manquer le 18 Juin, c'est pour cela qu'il tente de les flatter. Ca montre que dans la tte de Macron, les lgislatives ne sont pas plies. L o a se gte, c'est qu'en cherchant  contenter tout le monde, il risque de ne plaire  personne... 




> Et en gnral ils en rajoutent une poigne aux lgislatives. Tiens, le ministre du logement a disparu d'ailleurs, 34 milliards de budget quand mme.


Comme toujours, la liste des absents est presque plus intressante que celle des prsents. J'ai remarqu les points suivants : 

- pas de ministre de l'industrie, du commerce extrieur ou du tourisme.
- rien non plus sur les artisans et commerants, les PME, encore moins sur l'conomie solidaire
- l'galit hommes femmes remplace les droits de la femme, rduits  la seule parit
- plus d'anciens combattants, 
- rien non plus pour les vieux, les jeunes, les familles,
- pas de francophonie, de dveloppement, de franais de l'tranger
- la fonction publique est dans le budget

En revanche, on a le numrique, les transports (why?), et cette trange "cohsion des territoires" dans un pays coup comme jamais.

Startup nation, quand tu nous tiens.
Francois

----------


## TallyHo

Ca confirme le bonhomme dans un sens : issu du service (banque), du milieu bourgeois et europen convaincu, d'o l'inutilit de reprsenter la France  l'tranger puisque le plan est de tout confier  l'entit supranationale. D'ailleurs, je ne serais pas tonn que le rgne Macron soit synonyme de l'abandon de siges permanents dans certaines institutions au profit de l'UE.

Juste pour rire, McRon Von Rotschild a obtenu une matrise de philo sur... Machiavel  ::mrgreen::

----------


## tbc92

> Il fallait s'y attendre, c'est une vaste plaisanterie : http://www.20minutes.fr/elections/20...nt-devoile-15h
> 
> Vu la gueule du gouvernement, je voterai en juin pour faire barrage  Macron, quel que soit le candidat en face.


Je crois que Macron aurait absolument voulu mettre Mlenchon  Matignon, ou  dfaut donner un ministre important  Mlenchon, mais Mlenchon boude, il est injoignable. C'estdommage. Et du coup, comme Mlenchon n'est pas ministre, les partisans de Mlenchon disent que c'est une vaste plaisanterie.  Ils sont un peu mauvais perdant. Quand leur poulain n'est pas au 2nd tour, il brlent des poubelles, ils bloquent des lyce. En fait, ils sont dmocrates uniquement quand la dmocratie tourne  leur avantage. Mme, aprs rflesxion, on peut dire qu'ils ne sont pas dmocrates.

----------


## Mdinoc

Quand on fait le choix de diviser les voix de la gauche, on n'a pas  se plaindre que le prsident ne soit pas de gauche.
J'aurais bien voulu, moi, un Mlenchon pour lequel je puisse m'offrir le luxe de voter. Je n'y ai pas eu droit.

----------


## Gunny

Je me tiens les ctes pour les fameux "issus de la socit civile". Quelle proximit avec le peuple ! On ne pouvait pas dire qu'on ne l'avait pas vu arriver.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> - l'ouverture  droite se limite  Le Maire et Darmanin,


Heu ! L'ouverture  droite, c'est une blague ? Parce qu'on a un Prsident de droite, un 1er Ministre de droite et que des ministres de droite.

C'est l'ouverture  gauche qui manque...

----------


## lper

> et que des ministres de droite.


Heu ! Hulot et Collomb de droite ??   part les extrmes, il me semble que tous les partis sont reprsents.

----------


## Ryu2000

C'est dpass ce clivage gauche / droite, a n'a plus de raison d'exister.
Aujourd'hui c'est le futur. Avec Macron il n'y a plus de discrimination, gauche ou droite ce sont les mmes de toutes faon...

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Heu ! Hulot et Collomb de droite ??   part les extrmes, il me semble que tous les partis sont reprsents.


Hulot est un pur produit des grosses boites bien polluantes. C'est pas parce qu'il a un coiffeur digne d'un leader de la CGT et des vtements sortis tout droit d'Emmaus que ce type est de gauche. Il ne roule que pour sa pomme, et a, si c'est pas tre de droite...

Quant  Collomb, c'est le mec le plus  droite du PS. A tel point que le PS ne le gardait que pour dire qu'ils avaient Lyon ! 

De toutes faons, le PS est un parti de droite depuis 1988.

----------


## lper

Bon on verra bien mais par contre je trouve un peu injuste les prjugs que vous avez, perso j'attendrai un peu de voir les actions.

----------


## halaster08

> Je crois que Macron aurait absolument voulu mettre Mlenchon  Matignon, ou  dfaut donner un ministre important  Mlenchon, mais Mlenchon boude, il est injoignable.


C'est une blague? Le programme des Insoumis est en total contradiction avec celui de Macron. Jamais Macron ne pourrais nommer volontairement Mlenchon comme premier ministre. Et jamais Mlenchon n'accepterais de rentrer dans un gouvernement de droite.

----------


## ManusDei

> Bon on verra bien mais par contre je trouve un peu injuste les prjugs que vous avez, perso j'attendrai un peu de voir les actions.


Personnellement je ne suis pas enthousiaste mais j'attend aussi. On verra l'chelle du remaniement aprs les lgislatives.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Bon on verra bien mais par contre je trouve un peu injuste les prjugs que vous avez, perso j'attendrai un peu de voir les actions.


Bah ! C'est un libral pur et dur. a ne fait que le 3me prsident de suite qui a la mme ligne politique, donc, y a pas beaucoup de bonnes choses  attendre, sauf  tre pdg ou actionnaire ou hritier de...

Le seul truc qu'il y aura pour moi avec Macron, c'est que, comme Sarko, il ne me dcevra pas, contrairement  Hollande.

----------


## Invit

> Personnellement je ne suis pas enthousiaste mais j'attend aussi. On verra l'chelle du remaniement aprs les lgislatives.


Je viens d'halluciner sur un truc ce matin : les ministres battus aux lgislatives seront virs. a veut dire qu'on laisse les ministres se prsenter ?
Et le cumul ? Et la sparation des pouvoirs ? Et le foutage de gueule pour les lecteurs qui votent pour un mec qui laissera son sige au supplant (pour le retrouver quand il quittera le gouvernement) ?

Je sais que c'est pas le premier  faire a, mais quand mme...

----------


## Jon Shannow

@Gastiflex, c'est pas moi l'auteur de la citation, c'est Manus Dei.  :;): 

Pour ton tonnement, je crois que c'est la mthode utilise pour faire un remaniement sans froisser les susceptibilits... Sarko avait limin Jupp de cette faon en 2007.

----------


## Invit

> C'est une blague? Le programme des Insoumis est en total contradiction avec celui de Macron. Jamais Macron ne pourrais nommer volontairement Mlenchon comme premier ministre. Et jamais Mlenchon n'accepterais de rentrer dans un gouvernement de droite.


Exactement... Surtout quand tu vois qu'il est cur (il l'a dit) de voir Hulot au gouvernement...

----------


## fredinkan

Ce qui est drle, c'est qu'il y a quelques mois on avait plein d'avis divergents sur la politique en place sur ce forum.

L, j'ai l'impression que cette lection vous a tous rassembl et vous tes tous d'accords de ne pas tre d'accord avec la nouvelle politique en place  ::):

----------


## Ryu2000

> vous tes tous d'accords de ne pas tre d'accord avec la nouvelle politique en place


Ouais mais a c'est relativement classique...
C'est peut tre juste un peu plus rapide avec Macron.

----------


## Invit

> Pour ton tonnement, je crois que c'est la mthode utilise pour faire un remaniement sans froisser les susceptibilits... Sarko avait limin Jupp de cette faon en 2007.


Oui mais Sarko les avait oblig  tous se prsenter il me semble. L ce n'est pas le cas, et comme pas mal viennent du priv, je sais pas si a va remanier grand chose. Les deux LR sont plutt bien installs localement, Collomb et Le Drian aussi. Ou alors c'est pour dgager le Modem.

----------


## TallyHo

Une pense pour nos compatriotes de l'Essonne... Candidats aux lgislatives dans leur circonscription : Valls, Dieudonn, Francis Lalanne  ::ptdr::

----------


## Ryu2000

> Valls, Dieudonn, Francis Lalanne


En fait c'est Valls, Nolan Lapie, Jacques Borie.

Dieudonn et Francis Lalanne sont des supplants il me semble.
C'est marrant  ::mrgreen::  ::D:  :;):  ::P:  ::lol::  :8-):

----------


## Grogro

> Et en gnral ils en rajoutent une poigne aux lgislatives. Tiens, le ministre du logement a disparu d'ailleurs, 34 milliards de budget quand mme.


C'est Richard Ferrand qui rcolte le logement. La "cohsion des territoires" donc. Un ministre qui regroupe donc l'amnagement du territoire, l'urbanisme et le logement. Le nom est dbile, mais ce regroupement n'a rien de dconnant.

----------


## ManusDei

> Une pense pour nos compatriotes de l'Essonne... Candidats aux lgislatives dans leur circonscription : Valls, Dieudonn, Francis Lalanne


Et Alban Bakary et Jean Luc Raymond qui devraient tre un peu plus gnants que Dieudonn et Co.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Ou alors c'est pour dgager le Modem.


Possible ! Bizarre que Bayrou n'ait pas senti le pige... (y vieilli le garon  ::mouarf::  )

----------


## TallyHo

ManusDei, c'tait pour ironiser... :-)

Et pour continuer dans le ridicule Vallsien, le mec qui s'accroche alors que LREM l'a jet... Il fait presque piti :




> Sans parti pour les lections lgislatives de juin, l'ancien Premier ministre Manuel Valls a publi mercredi sur les rseaux sociaux une affiche de campagne sur laquelle il revendique l'tiquette "majorit prsidentielle"
> 
> http://www.lepoint.fr/politique/legi...2128240_20.php


Bientt, il va aller sous le balcon de l'lyse pour lui chanter une srnade... Du coup, Francis pourra tre utile !

Non mais je vous jure... Sans figure ce gars...

----------


## Fuigi

C'est encore plus ridicule quand le mec a dit a quelque jour plus tt 




> Je suis extrmement lucide sur Macron et sur son quipe. Hollande est mchant, mais dans un cadre. Macron, lui, est mchant, mais il n'a pas de codes donc pas de limites
> 
> http://www.lejdd.fr/politique/valls-...-codes-3329282


Il veut juste concurrenc Dieudonn sur l'humour ? Non parce que la c'est plus du retournement de veste, mais un gros sketch  ::ptdr::

----------


## Ryu2000

On peut critiquer Macron sur bien des sujets, mais apparemment il n'est pas rancunier et a c'est cool.
Les gens peuvent mal lui parler et il pardonne rapidement, a c'est une grande qualit.
Parce que si on commence  tre fch aprs des gens pour des propos tenu on s'en sort pas...

----------


## TallyHo

Aprs l'avoir mis sur le trne, la presse se fait aussi poignarder... Les franais ont lu Ghostface  ::D: 




> Une quinzaine de rdactions, dont  Le Monde , signent une lettre ouverte au prsident de la Rpublique afin de lui  transmettre nos inquitudes quant  lorganisation de la communication prsidentielle .
> 
> LETTRE OUVERTE. Vous effectuez demain votre premier dplacement de chef dEtat au Mali. Avant votre dcollage, nous souhaitons vous transmettre nos inquitudes quant  lorganisation de la communication prsidentielle qui est en train de se mettre en place depuis votre entre en fonction.
> 
> Pour des raisons de place ou de scurit, nous comprenons la ncessit de constituer des pools de journalistes  parfois, et  condition que toutes les rdactions y aient accs selon un roulement tabli. En revanche, il nappartient en aucun cas  lElyse de choisir ceux dentre nous qui ont le droit ou non de couvrir un dplacement, quel quen soit le thme (dfense, diplomatie, conomie, ducation, social). Ce nest pas au prsident de la Rpublique, ou  ses services, de dcider du fonctionnement interne des rdactions, du choix de leurs traitements et de leurs regards. Ce choix relve des directions des rdactions et des journalistes qui la composent, quils soient permanents ou pigistes, JRI ou reporters, photographes ou dessinateurs.
> 
> Aucun de vos prdcesseurs ne sest prt  ce genre de systme, au nom du respect de la libert de la presse. Alors que la dfiance pse de plus en plus sur linformation, choisir celui ou celle qui rendra compte de vos dplacements ajoute  la confusion entre communication et journalisme, et nuit  la dmocratie.
> 
> http://www.lemonde.fr/idees/article/...0040_3232.html

----------


## tbc92

> Je viens d'halluciner sur un truc ce matin : les ministres battus aux lgislatives seront virs. a veut dire qu'on laisse les ministres se prsenter ?
> Et le cumul ? Et la sparation des pouvoirs ? Et le foutage de gueule pour les lecteurs qui votent pour un mec qui laissera son sige au supplant (pour le retrouver quand il quittera le gouvernement) ?
> 
> Je sais que c'est pas le premier  faire a, mais quand mme...


Et s'il avait accept dans son gouvernement des types battus aux lgislatives, tu aurais dit : 'Il prend dans son gouvernement des type mme pas capables de gagner dans leur circonscription ...

Vraiment, quand je lis ces critiques, quand je me dis qu'on va chercher des trucs aussi nuls pour critiquer Macron, c'est que vraiment, ce gouvernement ne doit avoir aucun dfaut.

----------


## Ryu2000

Bon rebondir sur mon prcdent post, Bayrou avait beaucoup twit  propos de Macron :
Les 7 tweets que Bayrou va regretter aprs son alliance avec Macron




> Je ne me reconnais pas ds ce qu'E. #Macron incarne. *Son projet de socit est proche de celui dfendu par N. #Sarkozy en 2007*. #QuestionsPol
> 13:03 - 11 Sep 2016


Edit :
D'aprs cet article :
Quand Fillon louait le "talent" de Macron
Fillon aurait dclar en Avril 2016 :
_"Son analyse est pertinente et rejoint sur un trs grand nombre de points la mienne"_

----------


## Invit

> Et s'il avait accept dans son gouvernement des types battus aux lgislatives, tu aurais dit : 'Il prend dans son gouvernement des type mme pas capables de gagner dans leur circonscription ...


Mon problme n'est pas qu'ils gagnent ou qu'ils perdent mais que des personnes qui viennent d'tre nommes ministre se prsentent pour un sige de dput qu'ils n'ont pas l'intention d'occuper. Ils savent trs bien qu'ils resteront ministre moins de 5 ans pour la plupart, donc a leur fait un point de chute pour aprs.
Du coup je retire ce que j'ai dit, je leur souhaite une bonne dfaite  tous !

----------


## Ryu2000

a existe toujours le systme de cumul de mandats et de salaire  vie ?
Par exemple si t'es ministre ou dput pendant 1 semaine, tu touches une retraite de ministre/dput toute ta vie.

Certaines personnes doivent cumuler 6 ou 7 retraites et ils savent bricoler pour ne pas payer dimpt...
Dans le gouvernement il y a pas mal de personnes qui savent masquer leur patrimoine par exemple...

----------


## lper

> a existe toujours le systme de cumul de mandats et de salaire  vie ?
> Par exemple si t'es ministre ou dput pendant 1 semaine, tu touches une retraite de ministre/dput toute ta vie.


Je ne crois pas, ce sont le prsident et le premier ministre qui ont des avantages  vie.
Les retraites des ministres c'est six mois, pour les dputs a dpend de ce qu'ils ont cotis :
http://www.linternaute.com/actualite...inistres.shtml
http://tempsreel.nouvelobs.com/le-do...s-deputes.html

----------


## Zirak

> a existe toujours le systme de cumul de mandats et de salaire  vie ?
> Par exemple si t'es ministre ou dput pendant 1 semaine, tu touches une retraite de ministre/dput toute ta vie.
> 
> Certaines personnes doivent cumuler 6 ou 7 retraites et ils savent bricoler pour ne pas payer dimpt...
> Dans le gouvernement il y a pas mal de personnes qui savent masquer leur patrimoine par exemple...


Pour les ministres dj c'est faux, ils ont droits  *6 mois d'indemnits* si ils ne reprennent pas un job dans le civil entre temps, aprs ils ne touchent plus rien.

Il n'y a que le 1er ministre, qui conserve des avantages (chauffeur, secrtaire, etc etc), mais pas son salaire.

Pour les dputs, c'est pareil, pour toucher une retraite, ils cotisent, et depuis 2010, ils n'ont plus la double cotisation, donc ils doivent cotiser 40 ans pour une retraite  taux pleins.


Et concernant le cumul des mandats, c'est rglement sur certains points, mais autoris (cela dpends des mandats en question), mais cela sera plus restreint  partir des prochaines lgislatives.

C'est pas comme si cela faisait parti du programme / des promesses de certains candidats, et tu aurais eu la rponse en moins de 2s sur un moteur de recherche...


En fait, tu viens baver en permanence sur les politiciens et le gouvernement, mais tu ne sais absolument pas de quoi tu parles. Encore une belle dmonstration.

----------


## Ryu2000

D'accord.
Mais il y a quand mme moyen de cumuler un peu apparemment :
22 150 par mois : les revenus de Nicolas Sarkozy aprs sa dfaite
Retraite de Prsident de la Rpublique : 5250 brut par moisRetraite de ministre : 0  par moisRetraite de dput : environ 1900  brut par moisRetraite de maire et de prsident de Conseil gnral : 2000 brut en toutSige au Conseil Constitutionnel : 13 000 brut par mois

Il faut que je regarde des trucs comme a, a doit expliquer un peu :
https://youtu.be/v8iK77Fuc0s

----------


## TallyHo

> En fait, tu viens baver en permanence sur les politiciens et le gouvernement, mais tu ne sais absolument pas de quoi tu parles. Encore une belle dmonstration.


En fait, c'est un peu pareil pour toi ds qu'il faut casser du Ryu au lieu de rectifier sans agressivit... Dois-je prparer les os ?

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Pour les dputs, c'est pareil, pour toucher une retraite, ils cotisent, et depuis 2010, ils n'ont plus la double cotisation, donc ils doivent cotiser 40 ans pour une retraite  taux pleins.


C'est 30 ans de cotisations pour les dputs, je crois...




> En fait, tu viens baver en permanence sur les politiciens et le gouvernement, mais tu ne sais absolument pas de quoi tu parles. Encore une belle dmonstration.


+1000

----------


## Zirak

> D'accord.
> Mais il y a quand mme moyen de cumuler un peu apparemment :
> 22 150 par mois : les revenus de Nicolas Sarkozy aprs sa dfaite
> Retraite de Prsident de la Rpublique : 5250 brut par moisRetraite de ministre : 0  par moisRetraite de dput : environ 1900  brut par moisRetraite de maire et de prsident de Conseil gnral : 2000 brut en toutSige au Conseil Constitutionnel : 13 000 brut par mois
> 
> Il faut que je regarde des trucs comme a, a doit expliquer un peu :
> https://youtu.be/v8iK77Fuc0s



Sauf que cela, c'est le cas particuliers du prsident...

Et tu mlanges des choses, par exemple les 13K du fait de siger au Conseil Constitutionnel, ce n'est pas une retraite, c'est un "salaire" enfin une indemnit tant qu'ils y sigent justement. Une fois qu'ils n'y sigent plus, ils ne touchent plus cette somme (Chirac et Sarkozy ne touche plus leur indemnit il me semble, enfin c'est sr pour Chirac). Et accessoirement, tous n'y sigent pas (il me semble qu'Hollande a dit qu'il n'y sigerait pas par exemple), 

De plus, tous ces montants ont t revu  la baisse par un dcret fait par Franois Hollande de mmoire. 


Donc oui, en dehors du prsident de la Rpublique qui est un peu un cas  part, il est quand mme possible de cumuler un peu, mais on est loin des sommes annonces (ou vraiment pour les vieux de la vieilles qui ont eu des mandats dans des villes de plus de 200 000 habitants), et surtout, les possibilits se rduisent de plus en plus, c'est un des rares points o, mme si c'est loin d'tre parfait, cela avance tout doucement dans le "bon sens".

----------


## Zirak

> En fait, c'est un peu pareil pour toi ds qu'il faut casser du Ryu au lieu de rectifier sans agressivit... Dois-je prparer les os ?


Dixit le gars en permanence sur mon dos, alors qu'il est dans ma liste d'ignors et donc que 9 fois sur 10, je ne m'adresse jamais  lui directement... 

Tu as conscience que tu fais l exactement ce que tu me reproches ou toujours pas ?


Mais sinon, quel rapport ? 

Je viens calomnier des gens  partir de rien ? Non.

Ce que je corrige chez Ryu est faux ? Je te laisse le soin d'aller vrifier qui a raison entre ses affirmations et les miennes.

J'ai un ton qui ne te plait pas ? Qu'Est-ce que cela peut te faire, puisque je ne te parle pas  toi ? D'autant plus que ma phrase n'avait rien d'agressive, c'tait une simple constatation. Mais bon, tu ne peux pas calimroter si la meute ne vous perscute pas hein...


Bref, encore une fois, (et tu pourras signaler celui-l si tu veux), mles-toi de ton cul ?  ::aie:: 

Sign : le chef de meute

 ::ptdr::  ::ptdr::

----------


## Zirak

> C'est 30 ans de cotisations pour les dputs, je crois...


Avant 2010, il y avait une double cotisation, donc c'tait mme moins que a (21 ou 22 ans je crois), mais depuis 2010 et la suppression de cette double cotisation, c'est mont  40 ans pour une retraite  taux plein de mmoire.

----------


## Ryu2000

Oui ben a va, j'ai le droit de poser des questions, on ne peut pas tout savoir non plus...
J'aime pas trop en apprendre sur les "lus" a me rend vite malade.
Ce sont des gros privilgis et bien souvent ils sont corrompus (plus le poste est important plus la probabilit d'tre corrompu est importante).

----------


## TallyHo

> J'ai un ton qui ne te plait pas ? Qu'Est-ce que cela peut te faire, puisque je ne te parle pas  toi ? D'autant plus que ma phrase n'avait rien d'agressive, c'tait une simple constatation.


Tu sais que toi et tes potes tes comme tout le monde, vous racontez des btises... Est ce que tu vois beaucoup de gens vous rpondre comme vous le faites ? Donc je me mle de mon cul (et je continuerais  le faire) car il y a des gens qui aimeraient lire sans avoir constamment  subir l'effet de meute et le dnigrement permanent, sans pour autant se plaindre tout le temps aux modos qui modrent peu cette section de toute faon.

PS : Pour les retraites des Dputs, tu devrais te renseigner un peu plus et tu constateras que le systme reste trs avantageux. Est ce que je dois t'insulter pour ton erreur ou ton manque de prcision ?  :;):

----------


## Zirak

> Tu sais que toi et tes potes tes comme tout le monde, vous racontez des btises... Est ce que tu vois beaucoup de gens vous rpondre comme vous le faites ? Donc je me mle de mon cul (et je continuerais  le faire) car il y a des gens qui aimeraient lire sans avoir constamment  subir l'effet de meute et le dnigrement permanent, sans pour autant se plaindre tout le temps aux modos qui modrent peu cette section de toute faon.


Charit bien ordonne commence par soi-mme. 

Le jour o tu me lacheras la grappe et que tu te remettras un minimum en question, j'envisagerais de faire des efforts sur ce que soi-disant tu me reproches, bien qu'encore une fois, en l'occurrence, l je n'tais ni agressif ni insultant, je constatais juste qu'encore une fois, il venait dnigrer les hommes politiques sur des lments faux, (mais a, cela ne te gne pas, comme d'hab, toujours  sens unique aussi), c'est pas comme si on manquait d'lments concrets pour dire des choses sur eux pourtant...

Et sinon, tu fais comme moi, tu me mets en ignor comme a tu n'auras pas  subir la vision de mes messages qui t'horripilent tant. C'est une fonctionnalit de base du forum, tu n'as pas envie de me lire, je n'ai pas envie de te parler la plupart du temps, tu l'utilises et puis c'est rgl. Maintenant, si tu ne veux pas me mettre en ignor, c'est ton choix, mais ne vient pas te plaindre de leur forme du coup, tu as tous les outils ncessaires pour ne plus les subir. Si tu es maso, je n'y suis pour rien.  :;): 

Et tu auras probablement la mme rponse des modos de toutes faons, si tu ne veux plus lire certaines personnes, la liste noire est faite pour cela.

----------


## Ryu2000

Vous tes pnible avec vos dramas ^^
Ignorez les attaques personnelles sinon a tourne en rond.
Et vous loignez la conversation du sujet, du coup les visiteurs qui tombent sur le topic ne comprennent pas.

L faut parler de Macron un minimum.

Il doit tre au Mali en ce moment.
Apparemment il y a une histoire d'arme franaise.
On dirait que Macron veut montrer que c'est le chef des armes.
Il y a surement un projet de guerre de prvu, ou un truc du genre...

----------


## Invit

Je sais pas si je fais partie de la meute au final, TallyHo ?

Si j'en fais pas partie, mon avis, c'est que Ryu2000 construit trop souvent son raisonnement sur des choses fausses... Et il utilise bien trop souvent des "peut-tre", "je crois", " vrifier", "un truc de ce genre..", etc... etc...
Alors aprs, j'entends bien, je peux aller vrifier mais honntement, je n'ai pas le temps de toujours tout vrifier...

----------


## TallyHo

> je constatais juste qu'encore une fois, il venait dnigrer les hommes politiques sur des lments faux


Est ce que tu vois beaucoup de membres relever systmatiquement tes erreurs en te disant que tu racontes n'importe quoi comme d'habitude ? D'ailleurs, ton constat est partiellement faux ou incomplet, tu devrais te renseigner un peu plus sur le nouveau systme de retraite des Dputs qui reste avantageux : http://blog.francetvinfo.fr/oeil-20h...-vraiment.html




> Maintenant, si tu ne veux pas me mettre en ignor, c'est ton choix, mais ne vient pas te plaindre de leur forme du coup, tu as tous les outils ncessaires pour ne plus les subir. Si tu es maso, je n'y suis pour rien.


Il y en a qui prfrent laisser les portes ouvertes et d'autres fermes... Chacun sa vision du dbat...  ::):

----------


## Zirak

> Vous tes pnible avec vos dramas ^^
> Ignorez les attaques personnelles sinon a tourne en rond.
> Et vous loignez la conversation du sujet, du coup les visiteurs qui tombent sur le topic ne comprennent pas.


Dis a  ton chien de garde. :p

Aprs tout, si mes messages te gne toi, tu es assez grand pour me le dire non ? 

Peut-tre que je n'y mets pas toujours les formes, mais mes messages pour te "reprendre" taient dans le sujet, c'est lui qui revient calimroter et qui nous ressort ses histoires de meutes et tout le tintouin alors que personne ne demandait rien, comme  chaque fois...


@orygynz : tant que tu es globalement d'accord avec ryu / TallyHo, tu ne fais pas parti de la meute, et puis si tu n'as pas le temps de tout vrifier, ce n'est pas grave, au contraire, a les arrange  ::D:  (la je devrais trigger TallyHo xD).


@TallyHo: Oui j'en oublie surement sur les dputs, j'ai mis ce que j'ai trouv en 5mn sur un moteur de recherche (ce qu'aurait pu faire ryu hein) car je suis au taff, j'ai pas le temps de faire une thse complte. Mais mme si je n'ai pas toutes les subtilits, le peu que j'ai trouv suffit largement  montrer que ce que disait ryu tait loin de la vrit, sachant que mme si il y a eu des changements de loi / des dcrets entre temps, il ne me semble pas que les ministres aient jamais touch leur salaire  vie... (sans parler du fait que d'une phrase  l'autre, il parle de salaire puis de retraite, ce qui sont deux choses bien diffrentes...).

Te mettre en ignor ne m'empche pas de te parler ou de te lire, la preuve, sauf que c'est moi qui dcide quand je le fais ou non, si je ne suis pas d'humeur, je ne subis pas vos messages, et je discute avec les autres. Aprs tu peux laisser autant de portes ouvertes que tu veux si cela te fait plaisir, encore une fois, tu fais bien ce que tu veux mais c'est ton choix, donc assumes-le, et ne m'adresse la parole que pour intervenir sur le fond du sujet, pas sur la forme.  ::): 




> D'ailleurs, ton constat est partiellement faux ou incomplet, tu devrais te renseigner un peu plus sur le nouveau systme de retraite des Dputs qui reste avantageux : http://blog.francetvinfo.fr/oeil-20h...-vraiment.html


Quel rapport ? On parlait des cumuls pas du fait de savoir si oui ou non, c'tait du mme niveau financier que pour un "citoyen normal", et mme  ce niveau l, que tu le veuilles ou non, c'est "moins pire" qu'avant...

D'ailleurs c'est bien pour cela que je disais que ce n'tait pas encore parfait, mais que c'tait un des rares sujets o cela avanait doucement dans le bon sens...

Mais bon, comme je sens que tu vas encore vouloir jouer sur le moindre mot ou la moindre virgule pour avoir le dernier mot, oui j'ai t trs trs vilain, je rciterais 3 Pater ce soir avant de dormir, tu es le seigneur de ce forum, que la plbe craigne ton courroux !

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Avant 2010, il y avait une double cotisation, donc c'tait mme moins que a (21 ou 22 ans je crois), mais depuis 2010 et la suppression de cette double cotisation, c'est mont  40 ans pour une retraite  taux plein de mmoire.


Je crois qu'ils sont toujours  30 ans. 

source



> La date de liquidation est passe de 50 ans (avant 2003)  60 ans (aujourd'hui) et  62 ans (en 2018) ; la dure du mandat parlementaire pour obtenir la pension maximale s'lve, *depuis 2012,  7 lgislatures (soit 31 ans)* contre 5 lgislatures (23 annes) auparavant ;

----------


## TallyHo

> tant que tu es globalement d'accord avec ryu / TallyHo, tu ne fais pas parti de la meute, et puis si tu n'as pas le temps de tout vrifier, ce n'est pas grave, au contraire, a les arrange  (la je devrais trigger TallyHo xD).


Je te le rpte pour la nime fois, tre d'accord ou pas n'est pas le souci. Le souci est de recourir au dnigrement permanent, de rpondre  un membre que pour lui balancer des phrases se voulant cassantes, etc... D'ailleurs, tu aurais un membre qui t'agresse rgulirement (je ne parle pas de coup de gueule occasionnel sur la politique), je lui ferais aussi la remarque.




> Oui j'en oublie surement sur les dputs


Et c'est bien pour a que j'ai ragi. Tu attaques vertement Ryu sur son manque d'information alors que tu reproduis le mme comportement. A la limite, tu aurais dit a tranquillement, je t'aurais demand de prciser ou je t'aurais mis le lien sans dplorer quoi que ce soit.




> et ne m'adresse la parole que pour intervenir sur le fond du sujet, pas sur la forme.


Le jour o vous attaquerez le message au lieu du messager...  ::):

----------


## Zirak

> Je crois qu'ils sont toujours  30 ans. 
> 
> source


Attention, dans ton lien on trouve aussi cela :




> La rponse se trouve dans les modalits de calcul de cette pension qui sont calques sur celles en vigueur dans les rgimes de retraite professionnelle (dure et taux de cotisation, rgime de base et rgime complmentaire, etc) avec cependant quelques particularits lies  l'exercice du mandat parlementaire (*double cotisation* et un revenu de rfrence particulier).


Alors que cette double cotisation n'existe plus.


Qu'aujourd'hui tous les dputs ne doivent pas faire 40 annuits, c'est probable, car il ne me semble pas que c'tait rtroactif, donc certains sont probablement encore entre 21 et peut tre 30 effectivement, mais (et je peux me tromper), il me semble tout de mme que le but, c'est qu' terme, une fois que tous les dputs auront t un peu "renouvels", qu'ils soient bien tous  40 annuits pour avoir le taux plein.

----------


## Zirak

> Et c'est bien pour a que j'ai ragi. Tu attaques vertement Ryu sur son manque d'information alors que tu reproduis le mme comportement. A la limite, tu aurais dit a tranquillement, je t'aurais demand de prciser ou je t'aurais mis le lien sans dplorer quoi que ce soit.


Quel manque d'information ? j'ai diter mon message prcdent pour te rpondre, mais ton lien n'a rien  voir, je n'ai jamais dit que les dputs touchaient des sommes raisonnables, ou d'une mme chelle de grandeur qu'un citoyen lambda.

J'ai dit que les affirmations de ryu sur le salaire  vie taient fausse, que non il ne suffisait pas d'tre dput 1 semaine pour avoir une retraite  vie, qu'il confondait des choses dans les montants indiqus, et que les montants indiqus avaient t revu  la baisse depuis (et dans mon univers, "revu  la baisse", ne signifie pas "ramen au mme niveau que pour les gens normaux").





> Le jour o vous attaquerez le message au lieu du messager...


j'ai attaqu le message, aprs c'est pas de ma faute si c'est toujours le mme messager qui vient raconter des normits.  ::aie:: 

En revanche, toi par contre, tu m'as attaqu directement sans mme parl du fond du message.  :;): 





> D'ailleurs, tu aurais un membre qui t'agresse rgulirement (je ne parle pas de coup de gueule occasionnel sur la politique), je lui ferais aussi la remarque.


Bah pour le coup, c'est moi qui vais te le redire une nime fois, remets toi en cause de temps en temps alors car tu casses les noix  tout le monde avec tes histoires de meute et autres groupuscule secret qui dirigerait le forum politique et qui ne serait compos que de membres qui ne sont pas d'accords entre eux, mais qui ont quand mme dcid d'un commun d'accord de pourrir la vie de ryu... (remplace "la meute" par "hommes lzards", et tu verras le niveau de crdibilit de ta thorie de la meute).

Et oui, quand JE discute avec quelqu'un, que l'on n'est pas d'accord, et que d'un coup, y'a monsieur TallyHo qui vient foutre la merde en disant "oula attention, t'es pas d'accord avec lui, tu vas te prendre la vindicte de la meute" ou des "encore une polmique ?" alors que tout va bien,  c'est toi qui vient m'agresser, mais je doute que tu te fasses des remarques  toi-mme du coup, puisque cela t'a dj t suggr plusieurs fois et que tu nous as toujours rpondu que nous tions les seuls fautifs.

Mais non, y'a pas de meute, y'a pas de concertation, quand je ragis  un poste, je le fais seul, car il me fait tiquer moi, peu importe ce qu'en pense les autres, et oui, quand c'est le mme mec qui te sort normit sur normit pendant des mois, et sachant qu'on s'est dj tap les mmes normits pendant 2 ans de la part d'un autre, et que tout a, n'est que la rptition de discussions ayant dj eu lieu, qu'on se tape car ryu a la flemme d'aller lire les fils concerns, c'est normal qu'il y ait un certain nombre de personnes qui ragissent de la mme faon...

Et non, je ne vais pas user de l'argument de la majorit, car je ne vais pas parler de "majorit", mais encore une fois, quand "un certain nombre" de personnes te mettent en ignor, alors qu'ils ne font pas parti de la meute (ou alors on est beaucoup plus que 5/6 dedans), il faut bien finir par se remettre un peu en question, c'est trop facile de se ddouaner en prtextant que le problme vient seulement des autres. Bref, comme je l'ai dj dit je ne sais combien de fois, tu pourras te permettre de donner des leons quand tu auras une conduite exemplaire.

----------


## ManusDei

Vu qu'un loi sur l'organisation de la vie politique doit tre prsente en conseil des ministres avant les lgislatives et que Macron a bien annonc qu'il allait aligner le rgime des parlementaires sur le rgime gnral (si je me trompe pas), possibel que ce sujet n'ait gure d'importance.

#Bayrou

----------


## DevTroglodyte

> Il doit tre au Mali en ce moment.
> Apparemment il y a une histoire d'arme franaise.


Bah oui, on a une opration de "maintien de la paix" dans le coin, depuis qu'on a vir les milices de daesh, aqmi et des bdouins.




> On dirait que Macron veut montrer que c'est le chef des armes.
> Il y a surement un projet de guerre de prvu, ou un truc du genre...


Je vois pas tellement  qui la France irait faire la guerre l bas, j'y vois plus une opration com' vis  vis 1) de l'Afrique et 2) de l'arme. Pour rassurer nos "partenaires", et pour rassurer nos militaires, quoi. Et accessoirement, le prsident EST le chef des armes :p

----------


## TallyHo

> j'ai attaqu le message, aprs c'est pas de ma faute si c'est toujours le mme messager qui vient raconter des normits.


Parce que vous vous focalisez sur lui mais on en fait tous... Tu veux que je relve toutes tes erreurs ?




> Vu qu'un loi sur l'organisation de la vie politique doit tre prsente en conseil des ministres avant les lgislatives et que Macron a bien annonc qu'il allait aligner le rgime des parlementaires sur le rgime gnral (si je me trompe pas), possibel que ce sujet n'ait gure d'importance.


Ce n'est pas fait... Et il faudra voir le calcul aussi, la dernire rforme leur a enlev la double cotisation mais ils s'en tirent pas mal quand mme. Un dput touchera environ 1000 pour un mandat de 5 ans (voir le lien que j'ai donn plus haut).

----------


## tbc92

> Vous tes pnible avec vos dramas ^^
> Ignorez les attaques personnelles sinon a tourne en rond.
> Et vous loignez la conversation du sujet, du coup les visiteurs qui tombent sur le topic ne comprennent pas.
> 
> L faut mdire sur  Macron un minimum.
> 
> Il doit tre au Mali en ce moment.
> Apparemment il y a une histoire d'arme franaise.
> On dirait que Macron veut montrer que c'est le chef des armes.
> Il y a surement un projet de guerre de prvu, ou un truc du genre...



J'ai corrig ton message, j'ai remplac le mot _parler_ par _mdire_. Ca correspond mieux  ton comportement.

----------


## TallyHo

Mon boucher va tre en rupture d'os...  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Ryu2000

> J'ai corrig ton message


Ce n'est pas de ma faute si personne n'aime Macron, moi j'ai essay d'tre sympa  ::P: 
Dernirement je ne l'ai pas critiqu, je l'ai mme compliment, donc laissez moi tranquille.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> donc laissez moi tranquille.


Nous, on ne demande que a, hein ! T'as juste  ne plus poster, et on te laissera tranquille. Tant que tu posteras plus de btises  la seconde qu'il n'y a de battements d'ailes chez le moustique, ben... On continuera  relever tes sottises.

----------


## TallyHo

> On continuera  relever tes sottises.


Qui est "on" ? Je croyais au vous agissiez individuellement... Pourquoi lui rpondre alors que vous pouvez ignorer comme vous l'avez dit ? A part a, aucune volont de chasse aux sorcires...  ::roll::

----------


## Zirak

> Qui est "on" ? Je croyais au vous agissiez individuellement...


Agir individuellement, n'empche pas que l'on soit plusieurs  le faire (c'est pour cela que l'on est plusieurs  souvent le reprendre sur les mmes points avec des messages qui se suivent, justement car ce n'est pas concert, et que l'on crit tous en mme temps. Si on se concertait, on ne se ferait pas chier, on ferait un message pour tout le monde xD).

Et y'a pas besoin de sortir de Saint-Cyr pour savoir que lorsqu'il s'agit de plusieurs personnes, et que l'on est inclus dedans, on utilise le pronom "on" ou le "nous" mais pas le "je", c'est du franais basique.

Jon ne parle pas en notre nom  tous, perso je ne demande pas  ryu de ne plus poster, je lui demande juste de faire un minimum de recherche avant de venir crire n'importe quoi.





> Pourquoi lui rpondre alors que vous pouvez ignorer comme vous l'avez dit ? A part a, aucune volont de chasse aux sorcires...


Car mme si c'est faux, lui poste du fond, fond sur lequel on peut ragir, et accessoirement, lui montrer les points o il n'est pas cohrent.

Toi, je t'ai dis de m'ignorer, d'une part car ton comportement m'excre tout autant que le mien doit t'agacer, et aussi car tu ne ragis que sur la forme, et que si la forme ne te plait pas, bah je ne peux rien y faire de plus pour toi  part de donner la solution pour ne plus voir mes messages. 

Aprs oui, on pourrait l'ignorer, je l'avais mme fait pendant un temps, et le laisser flood tout seul le forum avec ses neries (car au cas o tu ne l'aurais pas remarqu vu ton objectivit, il n'a pas besoin qu'on lui rponde pour faire du multiposte et remonter X sujets tout seul), sauf que tu le rpte souvent toi mme, on est trs influenable, et comme dit le proverbe "le dernier qui parle  toujours raison", on sait tous les deux que c'est faux, mais des gens de passage, ne voyant pas d'lments de contradictions, pourraient prendre les affirmations de ryu pour argent comptant et propager son discours (et tu sais trs bien que c'est plus que probable, car les gens n'iront pas vrifier, si tout le monde vrifiait tout, les hoax n'existeraient plus).

Alors oui, je pourrais l'ignorer et le laisser corrompre le monde avec ses btises, juste pour te faire plaisir, mais ce n'est pas comme a que l'on va lutter contre la propagation de l'idiocratie hein (car oui, c'est trs con de se plaindre de l'idiocratie dans un fil, et de le laisser dbiter ses neries dans tous les autres, encore une belle preuve de cohrence dans ton discours  :;):  )

----------


## Invit

En tant que spectateur non identifi comme faisant partie de la meute, je note juste que Jon n'est pas le seul  relever les "sottises". Vous noterez que j'utilise des guillemets, je reprends le terme sans mettre de jugement pour rester totalement objectif  ::): 

Une fois que ce constat est fait, Jon peut facilement utiliser le "ON". D'ailleurs, si demain l'un d'entre nous balance une "sottise" et que 5 personnes interviennent pour dire que l'argument est faux, est-ce qu'il s'agit d'une attaque en meute ou 5 loups solitaires qui partagent le mme avis sur cette "sottise" ?

EDIT : Zirak, merci de supprimer ton message, cet inter-calage ne me plait pas !  ::aie::

----------


## _Thomas

> Qui est "on" ? Je croyais au vous agissiez individuellement... Pourquoi lui rpondre alors que vous pouvez ignorer comme vous l'avez dit ? A part a, aucune volont de chasse aux sorcires...


Un indice : ceux qui ne postent presque pas ou presque plus, mais qui continuent de lire les messages et qui  :+1:  ceux qui ont encore le courage de rpondre  ses messages.

----------


## Grogro

> Qui est "on" ?


Smith and Wesson... and me!

----------


## tbc92

Il n'y a pas que les lecteurs qui lisent, il y a aussi les automates, qui """lisent""" tout ce qui circule sur le net, et qui en tirent des statistiques.

Si il n'y avait pas 2 ou 3 personnes pour compenser, ces automates pourraient conclure que 100% des franais sont stupides, et publier cette information.

----------


## TallyHo

> et que si la forme ne te plait pas, bah je ne peux rien y faire de plus pour toi  part de donner la solution pour ne plus voir mes messages.


Donc tu demandes aux autres de changer mais tu ne fais pas d'effort de ton ct ? A part a, il n'y a pas des membres qui se sentent les "matres" du forum  penser qu'ils sont mieux que les autres ou qu'ils reprsentent une majorit...  ::roll:: 




> Alors oui, je pourrais l'ignorer et le laisser corrompre le monde avec ses btises, juste pour te faire plaisir, mais ce n'est pas comme a que l'on va lutter contre la propagation de l'idiocratie hein


Ok, tu es notre bon samaritain ! Il fallait le dire... Je vais t'envoyer des tas de messages fallacieux pour rtablir la vrit dans ce cas, tu vas avoir du taf  ::D: 




> si demain l'un d'entre nous balance une "sottise" et que 5 personnes interviennent pour dire que l'argument est faux, est-ce qu'il s'agit d'une attaque en meute


Si c'est des membres alatoires, non bien sur. Mais quand c'est toujours les mmes chiens qui s'attaquent aux mmes proies...




> Smith and Wesson... and me!


Bonne pioche ! Un de mes acteurs et ralisateurs prfrs  ::ccool::

----------


## ManusDei

Y a une solution simple, il suffit qu'il prenne le temps de rflchir au lieu de se croire le Lucky Luke de l'info.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Qui est "on" ? Je croyais au vous agissiez individuellement... Pourquoi lui rpondre alors que vous pouvez ignorer comme vous l'avez dit ? A part a, aucune volont de chasse aux sorcires...


Par "on", je dsignais toutes personnes de bonne volont, qui a ou prend le temps de rpondre  nime sottise de Ryu.




> Smith and Wesson... and me!


J'adore !  ::ptdr::

----------


## TallyHo

> Y a une solution simple, il suffit qu'il prenne le temps de rflchir au lieu de se croire le Lucky Luke de l'info.


Et tu crois que l'exclusion aide  la rflexion ?

----------


## Grogro

> Par "on", je dsignais toutes personnes de bonne volont, qui a ou prend le temps de rpondre  nime sottise de Ryu.


Ou encore une fois, ignorer purement et simplement le flood. C'est tellement plus reposant.

----------


## ManusDei

http://www.lemonde.fr/gouvernement-p...6_5129180.html
Si il continue comme a, je pourrais arrter d'tre sceptique et commencer  avoir un peu d'espoir pour la suite.

----------


## Zirak

> Donc tu demandes aux autres de changer mais tu ne fais pas d'effort de ton ct ? A part a, il n'y a pas des membres qui se sentent les "matres" du forum  penser qu'ils sont mieux que les autres ou qu'ils reprsentent une majorit...


Si si j'en fais des efforts, et si tu ne le vois pas, tu es drlement de mauvaise foi. Je ragis beaucoup moins qu'avant, je suis moins virulent et moins "grossier" qu'avant. Et puis encore une fois, qui es-tu pour juger les autres, puisque tu ne fais aucun efforts toi-mme, et que c'est toujours aux autres de se remettre en cause ? C'est pas comme si cela faisait des centaines de fois que je te le dis, tu passes ton temps  me / nous reprocher exactement que ce tu fais aussi. Puisque tu es tellement meilleur que nous, montres nous l'exemple.  :;): 





> Ok, tu es notre bon samaritain ! Il fallait le dire...


Je n'ai pas la prtention d'affirmer cela. Maintenant, au bout d'un moment, faudrait savoir ce que tu veux, soit disant que maintenant, on ne rflchit plus, on ne ragit qu'aux motions, mais  ct de a, quand un mec raconte des conneries, et que l'on ragit sur le fond, a va pas non plus... Alors a peut paraitre de l'acharnement  tes yeux, car on est plusieurs  ragir sur les messages de ryu seulement, mais en mme temps, c'est un peu le seul  venir poster ce genre de message...

Avant son arrive, et celle de deuche avant lui (mais c'est le mme discours et la mme forme), rien de tout a n'existait, on ne dbattait pas toujours forcment de faon saine et cordiale, mais tous les "bords politiques" se contrebalanait plus ou moins, et tout le monde en prenait pour son compte si je puis dire, et quand quelqu'un disait une connerie, bah oui, il se la faisait pointer par tout le monde, peu importe les affinits politiques ou autres, d'un message  l'autre, on pouvait tous passer d'une vole de pouces rouges  une vole de pouces verts.

Depuis bah, quand c'est la mme personne qui vient dire btise sur btise, bah c'est elle qui se prend tous les pouces rouges, et tous ceux qui ne sont pas d'accords avec elle, s'auto-pouces verts, ce qui est somme toute compltement logique au final... Rien  voir avec de l'acharnement (en dehors du fait qu'on s'acharne en effet  continuer de lui pointer ses erreurs au lieu d'abandonner compltement la section comme tant d'autres). 





> Si c'est des membres alatoires, non bien sur. Mais quand c'est toujours les mmes chiens qui s'attaquent aux mmes proies...


Car grce  ta boule de cristal, tu es bien entendu capable de dire, qui mets des pouces verts ou rouges  qui ? (Par exemple, pour ma part, je ne peux plus mettre de pouces rouges depuis plusieurs mois, ce qui fait que je ne downvote jamais les messages de ryu, les tiens, ou tous ceux avec lesquels je ne suis pas d'accord, peu importe l'auteur en fait, donc quand je fais parti de tes accusations la-dessus, a me fait doucement rigoler, et encore plus quand je suis souvent downvote dans la foule par ryu, et probablement toi de temps en temps).

Aprs si quand tu parles d'attaquer la mme proie, tu ne fais pas rfrences aux votes, mais aux nombres de messages, bah comme je l'ai dit, ryu poste une btise, on la lit tous plus ou moins en mme temps, donc on rpond tous plus ou moins en mme temps, en disant souvent la mme chose. Perso, y'a un paquet de fois o je ne poste pas car quand je vois le message, quelqu'un y a dj ragit en disant peu ou prou la mme chose que je pensais, donc je "plussoie" ce message simplement. C'est pas le fait d'tre une meute, c'est l'utilisation normale des outils du forum...

Quand tu fais une soire ou un repas avec pleins de monde, si quelqu'un dit une connerie, et que tous les autres le reprennent, ou se foutent de sa gueule, c'est pas de l'acharnement ou un effet de meute, c'est juste que bah, si tu dis une connerie, faut t'attendre  ce qu'il y ait une raction, et si tu es le seul  dire ta connerie, c'est normal d'tre en minorit.

Aprs tu vas encore me ressortir Galile ou je ne sais qui, pour faire genre "heureusement qu'il a dit ses conneries, sinon on penserait toujours que la terre est plate !", alors oui, le fait d'tre minoritaire ne signifie pas forcment d'avoir tord, on est bien d'accord la-dessus, maintenant, quand la connerie que tu viens dire, peut tre infirme avec une recherche google de 5s montre en main, bah non, t'es pas Galile mon pote, t'es juste un random qui vient raconter de la merde sans avoir vrifi avant.

Alors, si effectivement, nos ministres touchent leur salaire  vie, et que nos dputs touchent leur retraite aprs seulement une semaine de travail, je suis prt  m'excuser auprs de ryu dans la seconde et  le reconnaitre comme le grand penseur de notre temps. 

Sur ce...

----------


## TallyHo

> Car grce  ta boule de cristal, tu es bien entendu capable de dire, qui mets des pouces verts ou rouges  qui ?


Pourquoi ma boule ne fonctionnerait pas aussi bien que la tienne quand tu prtends que la majorit du forum pense ceci ou cela ? Et je devance les petits plaisantins : je sais que vous en avez deux...  ::D: 




> Perso, y'a un paquet de fois o je ne poste pas car quand je vois le message, quelqu'un y a dj ragit en disant peu ou prou la mme chose que je pensais, donc je "plussoie" ce message simplement.


Alors on va dire que c'est un effet d'optique quand je vois une rponse insultante envers un membre dsign comme le mchant et qui prend une nue de vert comme il y a encore eu cette semaine (je ne dis pas que c'est toi qui a insult). Pour des membres soi-disant soucieux de l'image du forum, ce n'est pas trs cohrent... Si un visiteur tombe sur un message insultant cautionn par du vert, l'effet est tout aussi dvastateur que si il tombait sur un message de "conneries".




> quand la connerie que tu viens dire, peut tre infirme avec une recherche google de 5s montre en main, bah non, t'es pas Galile mon pote, t'es juste un random qui vient raconter de la merde sans avoir vrifi avant.


Mais ce n'est pas a le souci, tu fais bien de rectifier... Je dis simplement que a peut se faire sans les piques habituelles...

----------


## Invit

> Pourquoi ma boule ne fonctionnerait pas aussi bien que la tienne quand tu prtends que la majorit du forum pense ceci ou cela ? Et je devance les petits plaisantins : je sais que vous en avez deux...


Bah moi ce que je vois, c'est qu' part toi, personne ne "dfend" Ryu quand tout le monde est d'accord avec Zirak et Jon...  ::koi:: 

Je veux pas avoir l'air de rentrer dans la meute mais si on lit les dernires pages, sur ce cas, on peut parler de mauvaise foi non ?  ::whistle2::

----------


## TallyHo

> Bah moi ce que je vois, c'est qu' part toi, personne ne "dfend" Ryu quand tout le monde est d'accord avec Zirak et Jon...


L'argument de preuve sociale n'est pas pertinent...




> Selon ce principe, un individu ne sachant quoi faire ou quoi penser, aura tendance  adopter le comportement ou le point de vue d'autres personnes.
> 
> https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Preuve_sociale


L'exprience connue de l'ascenseur devrait t'amuser  ::):

----------


## TallyHo



----------


## ManusDei

La dernire fois que j'ai vu l'argument de preuve sociale, c'tait un partisan de la Terre Plate  ::D: 

Mais c'est bien de faire ton raisonnement hors contexte et d'oublier les nombreuses fois o Ryu2000 nous a sorti des normits parce qu'il n'avait pas pris le temps de vrifier son information.

----------


## Invit

> L'argument de preuve sociale n'est pas pertinent...


Je vois bien l'ide mais dans ce cas,  partir du moment o une discussion est lance sur le forum. Comment tu fais pour savoir ? Si une personne A dit une connerie, un fait vrifi comme tant une connerie, si 5 personnes relvent cette erreur avec l'information. C'est refus car c'est un argument de preuve sociale ?

Je sais bien que tu es fan des lecteurs sur la manipulation, etc ... Mais  un moment, tu ne crois plus jamais la parole de quelqu'un ? Son avis est toujours biais dans tous les cas ? Mme quand il pense  une ide, c'est de toute faon faux car c'est li  son ducation, etc ?

----------


## Invit

Allez, revenons  nos moutons : Nicolas Hulot capitule sur Notre-Dame des Landes. a valait le coup d'avoir un colo au gouvernement... Je me demande s'il va faire buter plus de loups que Royal.
Ce qui me fait marrer, c'est que depuis Sarko on met le ministre de l'environnement en numro 2 du gouvernement parce que la plante c'est important (aprs le ministre des flics, parce qu'il faut pas dconner quand mme)...

----------


## Invit

> Allez, revenons  nos moutons : Nicolas Hulot capitule sur Notre-Dame des Landes. a valait le coup d'avoir un colo au gouvernement... Je me demande s'il va faire buter plus de loups que Royal.
> Ce qui me fait marrer, c'est que depuis Sarko on met le ministre de l'environnement en numro 2 du gouvernement parce que la plante c'est important (aprs le ministre des flics, parce qu'il faut pas dconner quand mme)...


C'est act ? J'ai rien vu passer, Hulot continue le projet NDL ?  :8O:

----------


## lper

Mlenchon a dit qu'il tiendrait pas 6 mois,  voir...

----------


## TallyHo

> Mais c'est bien de faire ton raisonnement hors contexte et d'oublier les nombreuses fois o Ryu2000 nous a sorti des normits parce qu'il n'avait pas pris le temps de vrifier son information.


Oui et ? Tu as la science infuse ? Vous rpondez avec autant d'imprcisions parfois, pas plus tard que l'change sur la retraite plus haut o vous le rectifiez avec une erreur et sans source. Donc je veux bien que vous rectifiez les propos mais si c'est pour sortir vos "vrits" ou dire que l'autre est un con, je ne vois pas en quoi c'est plus glorieux... Bref...

----------


## TallyHo

> C'est act ? J'ai rien vu passer, Hulot continue le projet NDL ?


Idem, j'ai juste lu qu'il y aurait un mdiateur... Quelque part, a veut dire qu'il lche un peu de terrain mais ce n'est pas dfinitif de ce que je sais.

----------


## Zirak

> Vous rpondez avec autant d'imprcisions parfois, pas plus tard que l'change sur la retraite plus haut o vous le rectifiez avec une erreur et sans source. Donc je veux bien que vous rectifiez les propos mais si c'est pour sortir vos "vrits" ou dire que l'autre est un con, je ne vois pas en quoi c'est plus glorieux... Bref...


Popopo, il n'y avait pas d'erreur dans ce que j'ai dit sur les retraites ! 

Et non je n'ai pas mis de source, d'une part car ryu ne les lit pas, deuxio, car comme je l'ai dit, j'tait au boulot donc pas le temps de pondre une thse, et tertio car il suffit limite de taper "retraite dputs" sur Google pour n'avoir que des liens qui disent exactement ce que j'ai dit (enfin quand on va voir les liens rcent, et que l'on ne base pas son argumentaire sur les liens prims comme ryu).

Donc non, ce ne sont pas mes vrits, mais la ralit des choses.

Mais  partir de maintenant promis, sur les sujets comme a o il n'y a pas de doutes ou d'interprtations possible, je mettrais un lien "let me Google that for you", juste pour ryu et toi...   ::roll:: 


Je veux bien que l'on ne rponde pas toujours avec la plus grande des prcisions parfois (en mme temps, personne ici ne peux rpondre parfaitement  aucune question, puisque sur 99,99% des sujets, aucun d'entre nous n'a accs a tous les lments / informations), maintenant, il y a une diffrence entre ne pas tre compltement prcis et affirmer des choses *compltement fausses*. Si tu n'es pas capable de faire la diffrence, c'est que l'on a dpass le stade de la mauvaise foi...

----------


## TallyHo

> Popopo, il n'y avait pas d'erreur dans ce que j'ai dit sur les retraites !
> 
> Et non je n'ai pas mis de source, d'une part car ryu ne les lit pas


Tout comme toi... Je te mets une deuxime fois le lien que je t'ai dj post et qui contredit ton affirmation :




> Pour les dputs, c'est pareil, pour toucher une retraite, ils cotisent, et depuis 2010, ils n'ont plus la double cotisation, donc ils doivent cotiser 40 ans pour une retraite  taux pleins.





> Les dputs ont rform leur systme de retraites en 2010. Mais elle reste toujours trs avantageuse. La dure et le taux de cotisation sont plus favorables que ceux du rgime gnral. Un parlementaire cotise 31 ans pour avoir une retraite  taux plein. Quand le salari, lui, doit cotiser plus de 40 ans.
> 
> http://blog.francetvinfo.fr/oeil-20h...-vraiment.html





> et tertio car il suffit limite de taper "retraite dputs" sur Google pour n'avoir que des liens qui disent exactement ce que j'ai dit


Ils ne disent pas exactement la mme chose et tu inverses la charge de la preuve, c'est  toi de donner une source... Et c'est d'autant plus marrant de te le voir crire que c'est un des reproches que vous faites  Ryu...

----------


## Grogro

> C'est act ? J'ai rien vu passer, Hulot continue le projet NDL ?


Bien sr que non, le gouvernement a hrit d'une patate chaude et cherche une porte de sortie pour viter de cramer 5 milliards d'euros dans une infrastructure inutile sur un terrain inconstructible,  plus de 30 bornes de la mtropole. Un peu comme quand le prcdent gouvernement a hrit de l'cotaxe, avec tout ce que a impliquait de dtournement de fonds publics. 

T'inquite pas qu'ils se priveront pas de flinguer l'Ayrault-porc rien que pour niquer les socialopes.

----------


## TallyHo

Si c'est le cas, Hulot ne sera plus trs crdible pour la suite dans sa mission de ministre... Sauf si c'est un gouvernement provisoire donc il s'en fout de le griller. Et puis aprs il y a peut-tre d'autres arrangements qu'on ne connait pas, Hulot lche sur NDDL mais il lui concde autre chose sur l'cologie, ne soyons pas ngatif  ::):

----------


## Zirak

> Tout comme toi... Je te mets une deuxime fois le lien que je t'ai dj post et qui contredit ton affirmation :


Alors dans l'ordre :

- dj je n'ai jamais dit que le rgime des dputs ne continuait pas  tre plus avantageux que le rgime "normal".

- ton lien ne contredit pas ce que je raconte, la double cotisation a bien t supprime, et le nombre d'annuits est bien de 40, donc je suis bon, en revanche, il est en effet un peu plus prcis, car je n'avais pas vu dans ceux que j'avais regard qu'il y avait toujours une forme de cotisation spcifique qui leur permettait de ne cotiser que 30/31 ans (une espce de double cotisation amoindrie).

Au final, que cela soit 30 ou 40 ans, cela ne change rien, car encore une fois, je n'ai jamais dit que maintenant les dputs avaient exactement le mme rgime de retraite que tout le monde, et qu'ils n'taient plus avantags, si tu retourne lire mon message, tu verras que ce que je remettais en cause c'tait la notion de ne devoir tre dput *qu'une semaine* pour toucher une retraite  vie, ainsi que les montants affirms, o je disais qu'ils avaient t revus  la baisse (sans pour autant dire que ces montants taient normaux ou lgitimes, juste que depuis, ils avaient t revus  la baisse).


Alors oui, je n'ai pas donn le nombre d'annuit au trimestre prs, ni des montants au centimes prs, si cela peut te faire plaisir, et tu fais bien de donner un lien plus prcis, mais encore une fois, rendu  ce niveau de mauvaise foi, je ne vois pas quoi dire de plus, si tu n'arrives pas  faire la diffrence entre un message comme le mien, o effectivement, il manquait un dtail, qui ne changeait strictement rien sur le fond (cotiser 30 ou 40 ans, c'est tout de mme plus proche du rgime "normal" et moins "avantageux" que de devoir travailler seulement 1 semaine...), et un message comme celui de ryu, o 99% du message tait une affirmation fausse, je ne peux plus rien pour toi.

De toutes faons, on pourra bien dire tout ce que l'on voudra, et prouver un truc par a +b avec des liens aux petits oignons, tu trouveras toujours quelque chose pour dire "oui *mais* blablabla" et tout remettre en cause, tout a pour ne pas admettre que ryu a dit une connerie. Tu es tellement ancr dans ton rle de dfenseur du malheureux, que tu en arrives  une extrmit o limite, tu ne lis mme plus ce qu'il dit, ou ce qu'on lui rpond, mais o tu prends sa dfense juste par principe.

Que tu prennes sa dfense car parfois, la forme des rponses n'est pas des plus aimable dans certains messages,  la limite je peux comprendre, mais en l'occurrence, que tu viennes le dfendre l, et essayer d'argumenter, alors que le dpart du truc, c'est qu'il a affirm que nos ministres / dputs touchaient leurs salaires / retraites  vie en ayant juste  travailler 1 semaine et puis c'est tout, c'est compltement ridicule. 

Au final l, tu es en train de m'engueuler car je n'ai pas suffisamment bien "corrig" ryu, que mon message n'tait pas assez prcis, et tu me reprends avec un lien qui prouve donc que les propos de ryu sont bidons, mais tu continues de prendre sa dfense ?  ::ptdr:: 

Je t'imagine bien  la barre dans un jugement :

"Objection ! Je ne peux vous laisser condamner mon client sur la base des tmoignages de ces tmoins oculaires, ils ont oubli de dire que l'arme du crime se trouvait dans le coffre-fort de mon client, dont la combinaison est 6548."  

 ::aie::

----------


## TallyHo

> Au final l, tu es en train de m'engueuler car je n'ai pas suffisamment bien "corrig" ryu, que mon message n'tait pas assez prcis, et tu me reprends avec un lien qui prouve donc que les propos de ryu sont bidons, mais tu continues de prendre sa dfense ?


Au final, je n'ai jamais dit qu'il avait raison... Je dis simplement que c'est ridicule de bouler les gens quand on le fait en se plantant soi-mme et en employant les mmes stratgies que tu reproches  l'autre. D'ailleurs tu en redonnes un exemple en expliquant que tu t'es tromp *mais* que finalement 30 ou 40 ans, ce n'est pas si grave et blablabla... Je n'ose mme pas imaginer si c'tait Ryu qui avait donn cette rponse  ::):

----------


## Zirak

> Au final, je n'ai jamais dit qu'il avait raison... Je dis simplement que c'est ridicule de bouler les gens quand on le fait en se plantant soi-mme et en employant les mmes stratgies que tu reproches  l'autre. D'ailleurs tu en redonnes un exemple en expliquant que tu t'es tromp *mais* que finalement 30 ou 40 ans, ce n'est pas si grave et blablabla... Je n'ose mme pas imaginer si c'tait Ryu qui avait donn cette rponse


Je ne me suis pas "tromp", mes propos taient bons, ton lien a apport une prcision supplmentaire, c'est tout.

Maintenant oui, 30 ou 40 ans, la n'est pas le propos, ce n'est pas moi qui vient affirmer quoi que ce soit. Mon propos tait de dire qu'il ne suffisait pas d'une semaine en tant que dput pour toucher sa retraite. Aprs que le gars doivent cotiser 30 ou 40 ans pour avoir sa retraite  taux plein, oui clairement, on s'en fou en l'occurrence...

D'ailleurs tu me diras o je dis que je me suis tromp ? C'est pas comme si je venais d'crire :




> *ton lien ne contredit pas ce que je raconte*, la double cotisation a bien t supprime, et le nombre d'annuits est bien de 40, *donc je suis bon*, en revanche, *il est en effet un peu plus prcis*



Mais au final oui, c'est vrai, tu n'as jamais dit qu'il avait raison, et c'est le pire de tout, c'est que tu viens casser les noix  tout le monde, pour dfendre un mec qui dit nerie sur nerie, et avec qui tu n'es mme pas forcment d'accord en fait. 

Ah et pas la peine de me faire le couplet du "je ne suis pas d'accord avec vous, mais je me battrais pour que vous puissiez vous exprimer" (je te connais  force), encore une fois, ce n'est pas le point de vue de ryu le problme, mais les conclusions qu'il tire  partir de faits faux ou les affirmations de choses sorties d'on ne sait o. Typiquement, la pour les dputs, une recherche Google de 30s, lui aurait permis de se rendre compte qu'il allait dire une connerie et on aurait conomis 3 pages striles.

On peut tre anti ce qu'on veut, perso, je m'en tamponne le coquillard du moment que c'est bien argument et tay, au pire du pire, chacun restera sur sa position, mais (et a je l'ai dj dit 150 fois aussi), pour ma part, je ne demande pas  ryu de ne plus poster, ou de ne plus tre anti-UE, il fait bien ce qu'il veut. Je lui demande juste de faire un minimum d'effort dans la vrification de ce qu'il affirme, et j'aurais prfr qu'il prenne 30s pour venir affirmer un truc juste  90% (car il aurait zapp un dtail ou serait tomb sur un lien incomplet) comme je l'ai fait l, que de poster un message 100% bullshit.


Et encore, je suis sympa, vu que c'est ryu qui vient affirmer des choses, c'est  lui de prouver ce qu'il avance non ? Tu ne peux me reprocher de poster des donnes lgrement incompltes, je fais dj l'effort de poster un truc pour montrer qu'il a tord (inversion de la charge de la preuve tout a tout a), au pire, j'avais juste  dire que c'tait un menteur qui racontait des conneries, c'tait  lui de fournir des liens corroborant ses dires.

C'est ce que je disais tantt, tu trouveras toujours un truc pour avoir le dernier mot de toutes faons...

----------


## TallyHo

> Mais au final oui, c'est vrai, tu n'as jamais dit qu'il avait raison, et c'est le pire de tout, c'est que tu viens casser les noix  tout le monde, pour dfendre un mec qui dit nerie sur nerie, et avec qui tu n'es mme pas forcment d'accord en fait.


Tu aurais un membre qui serait sur toi, je ragirais pareil que tu aies raison ou pas... Ce n'est pas une excuse pour le lyncher en permanence et ne compte pas sur moi pour y participer.




> Je lui demande juste de faire un minimum d'effort dans la vrification de ce qu'il affirme, et j'aurais prfr qu'il prenne 30s pour venir affirmer un truc juste  90% (car il aurait zapp un dtail ou serait tomb sur un lien incomplet) comme je l'ai fait l, que de poster un message 100% bullshit.


La moindre des choses est de t'appliquer  toi-mme ce que tu exiges de lui, non ? Surtout quand tu veux le mettre en boite ou ironiser, il faut plutt tre sur de ton coup...




> C'est ce que je disais tantt, tu trouveras toujours un truc pour avoir le dernier mot de toutes faons...


Le mieux est d'avouer que tu t'es pris les pieds dans le tapis et on n'en parle plus...  ::P:

----------


## GPPro

Et sinon TallyHo tu pourrais arrter de polluer la discussion avec a ??? Je suppose que ryu est assez grand pour se dfendre tout seul.

----------


## Ryu2000

Ouais si vous pouviez tous arrter de parler de moi ce serait pas mal ^^
Moi personnellement j'ignore totalement ce que vous dites, car vos opinions ne m'intressent pas...

Je vais recentrer la conversation, parce vous faites n'importe quoi.
Alors qu'il y a plein de news concernant Macron :
==============================
Poutine rencontrera Macron le 29 mai  Versailles,  malgr les divergences 

C'est toujours sympa de vouloir rencontrer Monsieur Vladimir Poutine, jespre que a ce passera bien. (le 29 Mai c'est lundi)
Un petit dbutant comme Macron en face d'un grand leader charismatique comme Poutine a fait du contraste ^^

Sarkozy a voulu s'entrenir avec Poutine un jour :
Quand Poutine mettait Nicolas Sarkozy "K.-O. debout"
_VIDO. Dans un documentaire sur France 2, le journaliste Nicolas Hnin revient sur le G8 de 2007 o Nicolas Sarkozy avait sembl ivre devant les journalistes._

=============================
La rforme du code du travail continue :
EN DIRECT. Macron reoit les syndicats sur la rforme du Code du travail

C'est marrant il y a un an a parlait dj de Macron et de la loi du Travail :
Un troll au gouvernement : Macron veut aller plus loin que la loi El Khomri
Loi Travail: malgr les grves, Macron veut aller encore plus loin

=============================
Macron et Blanquer veulent un nouveau bac "plus muscl"
Je n'ai pas bien compris ce que signifiait "muscler le BAC", apparemment a veut dire "faire en sorte qu'il cote moins chre".
Ils vont le faire plus facile aussi, en passant des matires en contrle continu. (ce qui est cool, c'est bien le contrle continu)
Il y a aura 4 preuves (Franais, Mathmatiques, Histoire Gographie et ???)

----------


## Zirak

> Moi personnellement j'ignore totalement ce que vous dites, *car vos opinions ne m'intressent pas*...


Bah au moins cette fois c'est clair. 

Pourquoi tu viens ici alors ? 

Ouvre un blog et arrte de venir flood ici si les rponses des autres t'indiffrent...

Ah c'est sr que a vaut le coup de se faire prendre la tte afin de "dbattre sainement", paies la gueule du dbat lol.

Au final je note que tu n'es donc pas la pour dbattre, mais pour faire ta propagande, ce qui est, il me semble, interdit par le rglement du forum.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Bah au moins cette fois c'est clair.


Non mais en fait ya une nuance dans le "vos".
En fait a concerne un tout petit groupe de personnes ^^

Sinon c'est cool de dbattre avec des gens qui ont des points de vus diffrents.
Mais certains membres ne sont pas trs intressants.
Et je vais pas perdre de l'nergie avec eux, d'ailleurs en parlant de a.

----------


## thom14

C'est un peu dommage que tu ne tiennes pas compte des opinions contradictoires  ::D:

----------


## Invit

On pourrait avoir une liste du coup ?  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Grogro

A part a, quand est-ce que les admins se dcident  modrer cette section ?

La loi travail 2 se prcise : http://www.francetvinfo.fr/economie/...l_2202536.html

Macron vient de prouver une nouvelle fois, sans surprise, qu'il est totalement  ct de la plaque, qu'il n'a pas la moindre ide du fonctionnement des entreprises relles, et qu'il ne connait rien au monde du travail, et qu'il est incapable de comprendre ce qui se passe dans la socit.

Il est donc impratif de faire barrage  Macron en juin, quel que soit le candidat en face.

----------


## Ryu2000

Les quatre pistes d'Emmanuel Macron pour rformer le Code du travail
_Le prsident de la Rpublique doit recevoir les reprsentants des syndicats et les organisations patronales  l'Elyse pour aborder ce chantier prioritaire et dj controvers de son dbut de quinquennat._

Privilgier les accords de branches et d'entreprisePermettre aux patrons de convoquer un rfrendum d'entreprisePlafonner les indemnits de licenciementFusionner les instances du personnel

a va tre plus facile et moins chre pour les patrons de virer des employs.
Le plan de 2012 c'tait de supprimer le CDI (enfin le nom restera peut tre, mais ce sera facile de perdre son emploi) :

----------


## thom14

Pour tre honnte et comme je l'avais dj dis par le pass, pour le point 1 je ne vois pas en soit qu'elle est le mal si ce n'est un changement de paradygme qui va dans le sens de la libert de chaque entreprise de ngocier.

Pour le point 2,  lal imite je pourrais voir un problme, mais bon in fine c'est quand mme les employs qui voteront, donc qui auront plus ou moins le dernier mot. Je suppose que l'organisation des rfrendum d'entreprise seront soumis  certaines rgles. Il me semble que j'ai lu quelque part, que pour organiser un rfrendum l'employeur devra s'appuyer sur les organisations syndicales.

Plafonner les indeminits de licenciement, a me parait quand mme le plus important de cette rforme. a me parait quand mme, important, pour un employeur de pouvoir estim le cot d'un licenciement. Aprs, il faut pas non plus que les plafonds soit draisonablement bas.

Pour la fusion des instances du personnel, j'ai pas d'avis  ::D:

----------


## ArnaudEIC

> Pour tre honnte et comme je l'avais dj dis par le pass, pour le point 1 je ne vois pas en soit qu'elle est le mal si ce n'est un changement de paradygme qui va dans le sens de la libert de chaque entreprise de ngocier.
> 
> Pour le point 2,  lal imite je pourrais voir un problme, mais bon in fine c'est quand mme les employs qui voteront, donc qui auront plus ou moins le dernier mot. Je suppose que l'organisation des rfrendum d'entreprise seront soumis  certaines rgles. Il me semble que j'ai lu quelque part, que pour organiser un rfrendum l'employeur devra s'appuyer sur les organisations syndicales.
> 
> Plafonner les indeminits de licenciement, a me parait quand mme le plus important de cette rforme. a me parait quand mme, important, pour un employeur de pouvoir estim le cot d'un licenciement. Aprs, il faut pas non plus que les plafonds soit draisonablement bas.
> 
> Pour la fusion des instances du personnel, j'ai pas d'avis


Le problme c'est encore et toujours le pot de fer contre le pot de terre.
Si une boite traverse une priode moyenne, elle imposera (plus au moins, genre si vous faites pas a on coule ou on vire la moiti de la boite, un peu comme a : http://www.liberation.fr/france/2016...assant_1451554) un changement des accords (dfavorables aux employs, forcement). Changement qui restera mme quand la boite ira mieux, faut pas rver.
Et que va faire la concurrence ? Comment tu gres toi de pouvoir vendre un produit le mme prix quand la boite d ct bosse 39h au prix de 35h et que toi tu es  35h pay 35h ? Ben tu fais un accord d'entreprise  ton tour.
Nivellement par le bas de tous nos droits, qui ne sont plus rguls par le droit du travail mais par des actionnaires en mal de dividende.

----------


## virginieh

Oui mais la tu es injuste evidement l'entreprise demande des efforts aux employs quand a va mal (ou pas aussi bien qu'espere) mais au moins ds que a va un peu mieux le PDG est rcompens pour les efforts effectus donc tout va bien

----------


## tbc92

> Si c'est le cas, Hulot ne sera plus trs crdible pour la suite dans sa mission de ministre... Sauf si c'est un gouvernement provisoire donc il s'en fout de le griller. Et puis aprs il y a peut-tre d'autres arrangements qu'on ne connait pas, Hulot lche sur NDDL mais il lui concde autre chose sur l'cologie, ne soyons pas ngatif


Il y a des groupuscules avec lesquels la ngociation est impossible. Cder sur un point, pour esprer obtenir autre chose, c'est envisageable avec des groupes qui respectent la dmocratie.
Pas avec ces gens-l.

----------


## TallyHo

> Et que va faire la concurrence ?


Elle fera comme les prix, elle s'entendra avec ses confrres pour que tout le monde aligne les mmes conditions d'embauche et salariales. Ca se produit dj officieusement donc tu pense bien que a va tre le champagne si ils peuvent le faire officiellement  travers les accords d'entreprises... Macron est juste en train d'inverser la hirarchie des normes comme on dit en Droit, a va tre une catastrophe comme  chaque fois qu'il y a eu inversion.




> Il y a des groupuscules avec lesquels la ngociation est impossible.


De qui parles tu prcisment ?

----------


## Ryu2000

Richard Ferrand fragilis par un montage immobilier
_le ministre de la Cohsion des territoires et compagnon de route de la premire heure dEn Marche, Richard Ferrand est pingl par le Canard enchan ce mercredi pour arrangement familial  but lucratif.  A la cl, un montage immobilier ni illgal, ni prjudiciable au contribuable, mais dont lopportunisme manifeste laisse place au soupon de conflit dintrts. Une information qui  tout le moins brouille la volont de moralisation de la vie publique que le mouvement macronien a plac au cur de sa campagne lgislative et qui fait lobjet du premier projet de loi du quinquennat._ 

Bon a va, c'est pas trop grave, c'est juste du favoritisme envers son pouse.

----------


## Invit

> il y a eu un referendum qui allait dans le mme sens. Je parlais des gens qui refusent les dcisions prises par le peuple.


Sauf que dans ce referendum on a demand galement l'avis de gens pas concerns. Ceux qui habitent proche de NDDL sont contre, par contre les nantais qui ne subiront aucune nuisance sont pour. Enfin, aucune nuisance c'est vite dit : il vont payer pour un truc inutile.
Moi aussi je veux bien qu'on construise des trucs pnibles chez les autres. Tiens, faisons un referendum sur la construction de centrales nuclaires en Corse en incluant la rgion PACA dans l'lectorat.

----------


## ArnaudEIC

Faut avouer que.... ::aie::

----------


## Ryu2000

Emmanuel Macron veut prolonger ltat durgence jusquau 1er novembre
_Cela sera la sixime prorogation de ltat durgence depuis sa proclamation  la suite des attentats de Paris le 13 novembre 2015._

Un tat d'urgence c'est cens dur peu de temps.
Alors que l a fini jamais.
En octobre 2017 ils vont repousser encore et encore.
Et c'est pas super efficace contre le terrorisme.

----------


## Grogro

> Comment tu gres toi de pouvoir vendre un produit le mme prix quand la boite d ct bosse 39h au prix de 35h et que toi tu es  35h pay 35h ? Ben tu fais un accord d'entreprise  ton tour.
> Nivellement par le bas de tous nos droits, qui ne sont plus rguls par le droit du travail mais par des actionnaires en mal de dividende.


Tu fais le mme sophisme sur le temps de travail que les libraux que tu sembles combattre. La relation entre productivit et temps de travail n'est videmment pas linaire. Un travailleur aux 39h ne sera pas 10% plus productif qu'un travailleur au 35h. En fait, ce sera mme tout l'inverse. Au cours de l'histoire conomique, toutes les rductions du temps de travail ont provoqu un accroissement de productivit horaire. Y compris les si dcries 35h, diabolises par toute la presse bien pensante depuis 20 ans. Et qui furent de loin la mesure la plus efficace et la moins coteuse contre le chmage des 40 dernires annes. 




> Sauf que dans ce referendum on a demand galement l'avis de gens pas concerns. Ceux qui habitent proche de NDDL sont contre, par contre les nantais qui ne subiront aucune nuisance sont pour. Enfin, aucune nuisance c'est vite dit : il vont payer pour un truc inutile.
> Moi aussi je veux bien qu'on construise des trucs pnibles chez les autres. Tiens, faisons un referendum sur la construction de centrales nuclaires en Corse en incluant la rgion PACA dans l'lectorat.


C'est clair que quand ils verront leurs impts locaux flamber pour financer le grand lphant blanc d'Ayrault et les infrastructures ncessaires pour relier le nouvel aroport  la mtropole (rien qu'une autoroute et un TER express a va chiffrer), sans compter les cot de dmantlement de l'ancien aroport, a sera une toute autre histoire. Avec bien entendu des retards et des dpassements de budget monstrueux. Enfin en matire de gabegie, ce sera pas pire que les 10,5 milliards de l'EPR, ce fiasco d'ampleur biblique aux malfaons ahurissantes qui a de bonnes chances de couler EDF.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Au cours de l'histoire conomique, toutes les rductions du temps de travail ont provoqu un accroissement de productivit horaire.


Alors a c'est vrai pour tout le monde, sauf pour un oprateur  l'usine.
Si il est li au cycle de la machine, la courbe du temps par rapport  la production est linaire.

Mais par contre un ingnieur, par exemple, plus il fait d'heures moins il est productif...

----------


## ArnaudEIC

> Tu fais le mme sophisme sur le temps de travail que les libraux que tu sembles combattre. La relation entre productivit et temps de travail n'est videmment pas linaire. Un travailleur aux 39h ne sera pas 10% plus productif qu'un travailleur au 35h. En fait, ce sera mme tout l'inverse. Au cours de l'histoire conomique, toutes les rductions du temps de travail ont provoqu un accroissement de productivit horaire. Y compris les si dcries 35h, diabolises par toute la presse bien pensante depuis 20 ans. Et qui furent de loin la mesure la plus efficace et la moins coteuse contre le chmage des 40 dernires annes.


C'est un *exemple*.
On peut aussi changer ton taux de bonification des heures supp ou encore sur le salaire de base ( mme si il prvoit un garde-fou ) ou je ne sais quoi d'autre, je ne sais pas trop ou trouver une liste exhaustive ( qui dpend forcement des branches ).
Enfin tout a pour dire que le problme ce n'est pas QUE le temps de travail, donc argument non recevable  ::aie::

----------


## tbc92

Il faut regarder les rsultats plus en dtail. Les communes 'loignes' ont peu vot. On le voit sur l'original de cette carte, en survolant la carte ici

 Les gens en question ont estim : je suis peu concern, je ne vote pas. De fait, les gens qui ont vot sont ceux qui sont concerns. 
1. Les habitants de NDDL,
2. Les habitants des communes  proximit de l'aroport existant, qui sont tout autant concerns par ce transfert que les habitants de NDDL.

Par ailleurs, cette raction 'Oui mais pas prs de chez moi', c'est la rponse qu'on aurait pour tout projet : 
- un parc d'oliennes ? Oui mais pas prs de chez moi
- Une usine de traitement des dchets ?  Oui mais pas prs de chez moi
- Une ligne de train ?  Oui mais pas prs de chez moi.

D'autre part, avant la consultation, parmi les opposants au projet, certains contestaient la consultation en disant qu'il aurait fallu un primtre plus large (toute la rgion). Quand on veut critiquer, on trouve toujours quelque chose. La critique est facile, l'art est difficile.

----------


## Zirak

Consultation ou pas, cela a t prouv par A+B qu'il n'y en avait mme pas besoin, et que c'tait juste une perte d'argent, au final, c'est juste une lubie de quelques politiciens / industriels  qui cela va rapporter de l'argent... Les gens auraient pu rpondre n'importe quoi  cette consultation, le projet aurait t lanc tout de mme. ^^

----------


## survivals

> Sauf que dans ce referendum on a demand galement l'avis de gens pas concerns. Ceux qui habitent proche de NDDL sont contre, par contre les nantais qui ne subiront aucune nuisance sont pour. Enfin, aucune nuisance c'est vite dit : il vont payer pour un truc inutile.
> Moi aussi je veux bien qu'on construise des trucs pnibles chez les autres. Tiens, faisons un referendum sur la construction de centrales nuclaires en Corse en incluant la rgion PACA dans l'lectorat.


J'ai bien peur qu'il se passe la mme chose pour les nouveaux accords d'entreprise vot par rfrendum qui seront prioritaire par rapport aux accords de branches, si par exemple on propose une rduction d'effectif d'un secteur, j'ai bien peur que les autres secteur rpondent favorablement de peur que cela s'tende  leur secteur, a je suis prt  parier que cela ne sera pas que les personnes directement concerns qui devront s'exprimer et l'arnaque est l.

----------


## tbc92

> Consultation ou pas, cela a t prouv par A+B qu'il n'y en avait mme pas besoin, et que c'tait juste une perte d'argent, au final, c'est juste une lubie de quelques politiciens / industriels  qui cela va rapporter de l'argent... Les gens auraient pu rpondre n'importe quoi  cette consultation, le projet aurait t lanc tout de mme. ^^


Les opposants  ce projet ne respectent pas la dcision dmocratique. Soit. Mais piti, n'en concluez pas que les partisans du projet sont galement des voyous.

----------


## Zirak

> Soit. Mais piti, n'en concluez pas que les partisans du projet sont galement des voyous.


Ils sont quoi alors ? 

Quel est l'intrt de construire / dplacer un aroport, ce qui va couter un fric fou aux riverains alors qu'il n'y a pas besoin de le faire, si cela ne rapporte pas un minimum  certaines personnes "bien places" ? 

Je parle bien des gens qui ont lanc le projet (Ayrault et compagnie), pas des riverains qui n'y connaissaient rien,  qui on a demand leur avis pendant la consultation hein.

----------


## TallyHo

> Les opposants  ce projet ne respectent pas la dcision dmocratique.


D'un point de vue lgal, ce rfrendum est contest juridiquement puisqu'une ordonnance sur mesure a t faite pour qu'il puisse avoir lieu. D'autre part, le primtre des lecteurs pose problme, un autre primtre aurait donn un "non". Sachant que le gouvernement tait pour, on peut se poser la question de savoir sous quels critres ce primtre a t dfini. En d'autres termes, ce vote a t taill pour avoir un "oui". Ce n'est pas exactement ce que j'attends d'une dmocratie pour ma part...

----------


## survivals

> D'un point de vue lgal, ce rfrendum est contest juridiquement puisqu'une ordonnance sur mesure a t faite pour qu'il puisse avoir lieu. D'autre part, le primtre des lecteurs pose problme, un autre primtre aurait donn un "non". Sachant que le gouvernement tait pour, on peut se poser la question de savoir sous quels critres ce primtre a t dfini. En d'autres termes, ce vote a t taill pour avoir un "oui". Ce n'est pas exactement ce que j'attends d'une dmocratie pour ma part...


a mtonnerait pas qu'ils utilisent les donnes revendu par les rseaux sociaux pour tablir leur primtre, ma boite a dj produit des outils pour les journalistes et autres afin qu'ils puissent dterminer les sujets qui intresse les Franais (qui utilisent les rseaux sociaux), a permet de faire des articles Banckable car ils savent dj que a va intresser tant de personnes.

Je suis persuad que l'tat doit avoir ces propres outils. 

C'est dommage que ces technologies (BigData ...) soit utilis contre nous.

----------


## TallyHo

Les partis politiques utilisent dj des techniques de ciblage pour le porte  porte et autres dmarchages. Tout comme il y a aussi des techniques d'analyse lexicale de questionnaires par exemple, pour en ressortir un vocabulaire qui parle aux gens pendant les discours.

----------


## Grogro

> D'autre part, avant la consultation, parmi les opposants au projet, certains contestaient la consultation en disant qu'il aurait fallu un primtre plus large (toute la rgion). Quand on veut critiquer, on trouve toujours quelque chose. La critique est facile, l'art est difficile.


Quitte  faire une consultation, il fallait consulter toute la France. Dans sa totalit. Parce que ce sont nos impts qui vont financer cette gabegie. Bien sr, cela aurait cr un prcdent dangereux pour nos lites.

----------


## Invit

> Ils sont quoi alors ? 
> 
> Quel est l'intrt de construire / dplacer un aroport, ce qui va couter un fric fou aux riverains alors qu'il n'y a pas besoin de le faire, si cela ne rapporte pas un minimum  certaines personnes "bien places" ? 
> 
> Je parle bien des gens qui ont lanc le projet (Ayrault et compagnie), pas des riverains qui n'y connaissaient rien,  qui on a demand leur avis pendant la consultation hein.


C'est surtout qu'une partie de l'aroport actuel est la proprit d'Airbus (une piste ?) et qu'ils ont dcid de continuer pour le fret mme si transfert des vols commercials  NDDL !  :;):

----------


## Zirak

> C'est surtout qu'une partie de l'aroport actuel est la proprit d'Airbus (une piste ?) et qu'ils ont dcid de continuer pour le fret mme si transfert des vols commercials  NDDL !


Merci pour la prcision, mme si, je t'avoue que je ne vois pas trop en quoi cela a rapport  mon message ? 

Au final, de ce que tu me dis l, on arrivera donc  avoir les 2 aroports en parallle ? Donc 2 fois plus de frais / de pollution et autres, alors qu' la base, il n'y a aucune ncessit d'agrandir ? 

Tbc92 a raison, ce ne sont pas des voyous, ils sont bien pire...   ::aie::

----------


## Invit

> J'ai bien peur qu'il se passe la mme chose pour les nouveaux accords d'entreprise vot par rfrendum qui seront prioritaire par rapport aux accords de branches, si par exemple on propose une rduction d'effectif d'un secteur, j'ai bien peur que les autres secteur rpondent favorablement de peur que cela s'tende  leur secteur, a je suis prt  parier que cela ne sera pas que les personnes directement concerns qui devront s'exprimer et l'arnaque est l.


C'est dj le cas. Il y a eu un exemple chez Smart (les petites voitures) o les cadres ont vot  74% l'augmentation du temps de travail et les ouvriers l'ont refus  61%. Rsultat : accept  56%. Les cadres devaient dj faire de toute faon les 39h (prsentisme, excs de zle, on est cadre on a pas d'horaires) par contre les ouvriers qui pointaient se sont mangs 4h d'usine en plus.


Sinon pour revenir aux lgislatives : 
https://www.contexte.com/article/pou...html?map=swing
Je suis pas le seul  croire au ras de mare REM. Le FN pas foufou galement avec une vingtaine de sige. Par contre je suis tonn  quel point la gauche est  la rue dans leur projection (le rose inclus PS, PCF, FI, EELV et mme les PS se rclamant de la majorit prsidentielle mais non investis).

A prendre avec des pincettes ceci-dit. Si on regarde la 4me des Bouche-du-Rhne ils donne REM gagnant alors que les sondages donnent Mluche dans tous les cas de figure : 
http://www.lejdd.fr/politique/sondag...seille-3336548

----------


## Grogro

> C'est dj le cas. Il y a eu un exemple chez Smart (les petites voitures) o les cadres ont vot  74% l'augmentation du temps de travail et les ouvriers l'ont refus  61%. Rsultat : accept  56%. Les cadres devaient dj faire de toute faon les 39h (prsentisme, excs de zle, on est cadre on a pas d'horaires) par contre les ouvriers qui pointaient se sont mangs 4h d'usine en plus.


Et les cadres se sont pas fait sucrer les RTT au passage ? En change d'une augmentation risible genre 2% brut je prsume ?

----------


## TallyHo

> Je suis pas le seul  croire au ras de mare REM.


Les gens en ont marre des monarques et ils sont prts  rduire l'opposition au minimum, va comprendre... Cela tant dit, il ne faut pas oublier que REM est un mouvement btard, est ce que cette majorit va tout le temps suivre ?

----------


## Ryu2000

C'est une news de 2015, mais quand mme :
Selon Le Canard enchan, Macron aurait accord 900 millions d'euros de baisse d'impts aux cadres du CAC 40

----------


## Invit

> Merci pour la prcision, mme si, je t'avoue que je ne vois pas trop en quoi cela a rapport  mon message ? 
> 
> Au final, de ce que tu me dis l, on arrivera donc  avoir les 2 aroports en parallle ? Donc 2 fois plus de frais / de pollution et autres, alors qu' la base, il n'y a aucune ncessit d'agrandir ? 
> 
> Tbc92 a raison, ce ne sont pas des voyous, ils sont bien pire...


J'ai hsit  quoter un autre message, mais c'tait le ct "intrt de construire" et l'information me semblait importante.

Je dis a car de mon ct, je suis partag sur NDDL, d'un ct cologiquement, intrt, etc... Et de l'autre, le Grand Ouest mrite d'avoir un "vrai" aroport. Enfin bon, je vais pas rentrer dans les dtails, c'est pas le sujet... 
Au dbut, je m'tais toujours dis que du coup, l'aroport de Rennes et Nantes allaient s'arrter avec NDDL.... Mais en me renseignant sur le sujet, c'est l que j'ai vu qu'Airbus gardait le fret... Donc a a fait pench la balance...  ::aie::

----------


## Gunny

J'en rajoute une couche sur le bon enfumage "REM prsente des candidats issus de la socit civile" : https://www.marianne.net/politique/p...par-macron-aux
En rsum : passer par les politiques pour faire des lois pour les riches et puissants c'est trop lent et inefficace. Conclusion : mettons directement les riches et puissants au parlement !

C'est juste ahurissant. On va en bouffer du conflit d'intrt...

----------


## Mat.M

@gunny merci pour le lien
Sans compter il me semble l'avoir crit que d'aprs une tude rcente du CSA ces catgories socio-professionelles CSP+ sont sureprsentes dans les programmes tls.
C'est  dire qu'on voit peu des gens issus des minorits, des franais de condition modeste..
et tant donn que les mdias ont beaucoup d'influence sur les gens....

----------


## tbc92

> J'en rajoute une couche sur le bon enfumage "REM prsente des candidats issus de la socit civile" : https://www.marianne.net/politique/p...par-macron-aux
> En rsum : passer par les politiques pour faire des lois pour les riches et puissants c'est trop lent et inefficace. Conclusion : mettons directement les riches et puissants au parlement !
> 
> C'est juste ahurissant. On va en bouffer du conflit d'intrt...


Quoi ??? J'apprends que REM a choisi de prsenter des gens qui savent rflchir, prendre des dcisions, lire, crire et compter ?   Quel scandale.  Dans la population franais , il y a 55% de gens qui ont un QI en dessous de 100, au nom des quotas, chaque parti devrait prsenter 55% de gens avec un QI en dessous de 100.  Et il y a 10% d'abrutis profonds , chaque parti DOIT IMPERATIVEMENT prsenter 10% d'abrutis profonds.  

Au moins, Mlenchon montre l'exemple, il respecte ces quotas.  Peut tre mme qu'il les dpasse, va savoir ?

----------


## GPPro

On a trouv celui qui a vot Macron par conviction  ::mouarf::

----------


## GPPro

Pour continuer dans la srie fanboys de Macron : le neophyte macron fait un sans faute sur la scene internationale

----------


## lper

> Dans la population franais , il y a 55% de gens qui ont un QI en dessous de 100, au nom des quotas, chaque parti devrait prsenter 55% de gens avec un QI en dessous de 100.  Et il y a 10% d'abrutis profonds , chaque parti DOIT IMPERATIVEMENT prsenter 10% d'abrutis profonds.


Parce que d'aprs toi, le qi permet de juger de l'intelligence des personnes, un qi bas est un abruti ?

----------


## Ryu2000

> Quoi ??? J'apprends que REM a choisi de prsenter des gens qui savent rflchir, prendre des dcisions, lire, crire et compter ?


Ouais enfin bon tous les riches et puissants ne sont pas super intelligent...
Et il n'y a aucun lien entre intelligence et QI.

 la limite on pourrait dire que ceux qui sont dans la socit civil produisent gnralement plus de travail qu'un politicien. (cela dit en haut de l'chelle, ils ne font pas toujours grand chose non plus...)

Macron veut une quipe de gars comme a :






> Avec Emmanuel Macron, le renouvellement social attendra Aux lections lgislatives, En Marche a surtout investi des cadres sup' et des entrepreneurs. Des "winners" de la vie professionnelle pour remplacer les pros de la politique, en somme.


Remplacer les pro de la politique c'est bien, mais mettre des "winners"  la place c'est pas forcment un progrs.
Il faut se mfier des banquiers et des gros patrons.
Ils vont proposer des trucs comme : baisser le SMIC, supprimer le CDI, supprimer le chmage, baisser les retraites...

----------


## Grogro

> Parce que d'aprs toi, le qi permet de juger de l'intelligence des personnes, un qi bas est un abruti ?


Par dfinition, oui. Un demeur mme. Je sais que c'est totalement tabou en France, mais c'est comme a. La rciproque n'est nullement vrai. Un haut QI peut tre con comme un tonneau de bites. Question d'ducation, de stupidit fonctionnelle, etc.

Bref.

Brzezinski est mort. Je suppose que peu d'entre vous ont entendu parler de lui. Stratge amricain de gnie, l'gal d'un Kissinger au moins, responsable de trs beaux coups diplomatiques, mais aussi, plus embarrassant, un des pres involontaires du cancer jihadiste. Je vous invite chaudement  lire le grand chiquier pour comprendre les vnements gopolitiques de ces dernires dcennies. Quel rapport avec Macron me direz-vous. Et bien je vous propose cette actu :

https://francais.rt.com/internationa...iew-brzezinski

Et cette gentille citation. Un brin cynique certes, mais tellement lucide : 

*"De plus en plus de monde ne comprend rien aux affaires publiques et est en revanche trs sensible  des slogans extrmement simplistes qui leur sont inculqus par des candidats qui sortent de nulle part, qui n'ont aucune exprience, mais des slogans trs sduisants."*

Cela ne vous voque pas une certaine lection rcente ? Moi, si.

----------


## lper

> Par dfinition, oui. Un demeur mme. Je sais que c'est totalement tabou en France, mais c'est comme a.


Ben pour moi ce n'est pas du tout tabou, c'est tout simplement faux. Le qi est peut-tre rvlateur pour les aptitudes scientifiques, heureusement nous sommes tous diffrents et nous avons tous des facults diffrentes. L'intelligence c'est justement la facult de s'adapter dans son environnement et on peut paratre intelligent dans un domaine mais compltement ignare dans d'autres.

----------


## tbc92

> Parce que d'aprs toi, le qi permet de juger de l'intelligence des personnes, un qi bas est un abruti ?


Les dirigeants ont besoin d'indicateurs pour diriger. le PIB est un indicateur, le taux de chmage calcul par Pole emploi, le taux de chmage calcul par l'INSEE, le QI moyen d'une population,   tout a ce sont des indicateurs.  Le QI est un indicateur sur le niveau d'intelligence. Faute de meilleur indicateur, c'est celui retenu.

*Refuser un indicateur sous prtexte qu'il n'est pas parfait, c'est comme prfrer tre aveugle que mal-voyant.*

Un indicateur a a forcment des qualits et des dfauts.  Tout le monde sait que les statistiques, c'est comme les mini-jupes, a donne des ides, mais a cache l'essentiel.

Et comme toujours, quand le thermomtre dit qu'un type n'est pas intelligent, le type en question rpond que le thermomtre ne marche pas. C'est une raction trs humaine et que tout le monde comprend ... enfin, tout le monde ou presque.


Maintenant, dans mon message prcdent, le mot QI n'avait qu'une importance toute relative. Si vraiment le mot QI te gne, tu peux le remplacer par N.I. (Niveau d'intelligence).

----------


## tbc92

> Ouais enfin bon tous les riches et puissants ne sont pas super intelligent...
> Et il n'y a aucun lien entre intelligence et QI.
> 
>  la limite on pourrait dire que ceux qui sont dans la socit civil produisent gnralement plus de travail qu'un politicien. (cela dit en haut de l'chelle, ils ne font pas toujours grand chose non plus...)
> 
> Macron veut une quipe de gars comme a :
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Quelles sont les qualits ncessaires pour se faire lire dput ?
Il faut du charisme, il faut du leadership, il faut tre sducteur, il faut tre comptent, et il faut avoir un ge certain, pour rassurer l'lecteur. 

Et vous croyez que quand on a ces qualits l, on est ouvrier de base ou chmeur ? Vous vous moquez du monde. Quand on a ces qualits l, on est cadre ou cadre suprieur, ou entrepreneur.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Les dirigeants ont besoin d'indicateurs pour diriger. le *PIB* est un indicateur, le *taux de chmage*


Et les deux sont truqus  fond ^^
Enfin peut tre qu'il existe des vrais indicateurs, mais ceux qu'on donne au public ne veulent rien dire.
Et bientt vous allez dire que les notes donne par les agence de notation du style Moody's, Standard & Poor's, Fitch, veulent dire quelque chose ^^
Un tat not AAA peut faire faillite.

Les tats modifient leur calcul du PIB, pour masquer le fait qu'ils sont en rcession.
Ils n'ont pas envie de dire "nous sommes en dcroissance", ils prfrent dire "il y a une croissance de 0,5%".
Bientt ils diront "croissance ngative" au lieu de dire "dcroissance" ils aiment bien jouer sur les mots pour manipuler l'auditoire.

C'est facile de faire baisser le chmage il suffit que Pole Emploi radie du monde.

===
Macron embauche des cadres suprieurs et des entrepreneurs, mais ils ne sont pas forcment intelligent et n'ont pas forcment un gros QI.
On pourrait se dire qu'un entrepreneur pas trs intelligent perdrait de l'argent, mais certains ont de la chance, on des rseaux, ou ont hrit...

----------


## BenoitM

> Et les deux sont truqus  fond ^^
> Enfin peut tre qu'il existe des vrais indicateurs, mais ceux qu'on donne au public ne veulent rien dire.
> Et bientt vous allez dire que les notes donne par les agence de notation du style Moody's, Standard & Poor's, Fitch, veulent dire quelque chose ^^
> Un tat not AAA peut faire faillite.
> 
> Les tats modifient leur calcul du PIB, pour masquer le fait qu'ils sont en rcession.
> Ils n'ont pas envie de dire "nous sommes en dcroissance", ils prfrent dire "il y a une croissance de 0,5%".
> Bientt ils diront "croissance ngative" au lieu de dire "dcroissance" ils aiment bien jouer sur les mots pour manipuler l'auditoire.
> 
> ...


Pourtant on a eu plusieurs anne de croissance ngative.
Ils sont vraiment pas dou, mme en trichant il n'y arrive pas :p (ou alors ils ne trichent peut-tre pas tant que a)

Et oui et non. Il y une harmonisation de la mthode de calcul du chmage pour viter se biais. 
De plus on parle de plus en plus du taux d'emploi et plus de taux du chmage.

Bon maintenant un emploi nquivaux pas  un autre, c'est pour ca que tous ses chiffres ne sont que des indicateurs...

----------


## halaster08

> Bientt ils diront "croissance ngative" au lieu de dire "dcroissance" ils aiment bien jouer sur les mots pour manipuler l'auditoire.


Ca m'avait choqu aussi quand j'avais entendu je ne sais plus quel ministre parler de croissance ngative et pas dcroissance, mais il y a une vrai justification, si je me souvient bien en conomie dcroissance = au moins 3 mois conscutifs de croissance ngative.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Pourtant on a eu plusieurs anne de croissance ngative.


Les termes sont compliqus : croissance, dcroissance, rcession, croissance ngative, etc...
Mieux vaut une croissance ngative que pas de croissance



> Comment une croissance peut-elle tre ngative? Cet oxymore, qui revient hlas d'actualit, a le don d'horripiler les lecteurs. On les comprend.


Rcession : La croissance ngative, c'est de la manipulation



> Non, on est en rcession. Le gouvernement parle de croissance ngative : c'est de la manipulation.
> Mais il faut viter la confusion avec la dcroissance, qui est maintenant un programme cologique. Et une rflexion srieuse.


La France est contente parce qu'elle a une croissance de 0,3% :
La croissance franaise a atteint 0,3 % au premier trimestre
Mais j'ai encore pas vu de news : "La croissance franaise a atteint -0,3%".
Un jour faudra bien que a passe sous les 0%...




> Ils sont vraiment pas dou, mme en trichant il n'y arrive pas


Pour augmenter le PIB des pays ont chang le calcul du PIB :
Au Royaume-Uni, la drogue et la prostitution ont contribu au PIB pour 11 milliards d'euros
Prostitution et drogue profitent au PIB espagnol

Pole Emploi utilise les radiations et les formations pour faire diminuer artificiellement le chmage :
Ple emploi : les chiffres du chmage sont-ils truqus ?



> Selon le Canard enchain, les conseillers Ple emploi seraient chargs de placer 500 000 demandeurs d'emploi en formation d'ici la fin de l'anne pour faire baisser les chiffres du chmage.





> De plus on parle de plus en plus du taux d'emploi et plus de taux du chmage.


J'ai jamais entendu parler de "taux d'emploi" ce qu'il y a de sur c'est que de plus en plus de gens se retrouvent sans job, alors qu'ils aimeraient bien travailler les types.
Je crois que les DOM TOM ne sont pas prise en compte dans les statistiques de chmages.




> c'est pour ca que tous ses chiffres ne sont que des indicateurs...


Il y a des pays en crise profonde encore not AAA, comme les USA par exemple.
La dette public US va bientt atteindre 20 milles milliards : 20 000 000 000 000$.
Tout va bien...

----------


## BenoitM

> Les termes sont compliqus : croissance, dcroissance, rcession, croissance ngative, etc...
> 
> Rcession : La croissance ngative, c'est de la manipulation
> 
> 
> La France est contente parce qu'elle a une croissance de 0,3% :
> La croissance franaise a atteint 0,3 % au premier trimestre
> Mais j'ai encore pas vu de news : "La croissance franaise a atteint -0,3%".
> Un jour faudra bien que a passe sous les 0%...


Ce que j'aime avec toi c'est quand mme que tu dit que tu as jamais vu de new que la croissance franaise  atteint -0.3% et que juste dans le liens que tu donnes on parle de rcession  ::ptdr:: 
Je pense que tu as un grave problme psychologique .

Quand tu viens d'une rcession, oui tu es content d'avoir 0.3% de croissance.
Ca ne veut pas dire que c'est une bonne note. Juste que c'est mieux qu'avant...




> Il y a des pays en crise profonde encore not AAA, comme les USA par exemple.
> La dette public US va bientt atteindre 20 milles milliards : 20 000 000 000 000$.
> Tout va bien...


Je ne sais pas si les USA sont en crise profonde.
Et personne n'a dit que tout allais bien (entk pas moi)
Part contre la note des agences de cotation ne sont pas l pour dire si tout vas bien ou non mais pour dire si tu vas tre rembourser ou non quand tu vas acheter de la dette d'un pays.

----------


## tbc92

> Macron embauche des cadres suprieurs et des entrepreneurs, mais ils ne sont pas forcment intelligent et n'ont pas forcment un gros QI.
> On pourrait se dire qu'un entrepreneur pas trs intelligent perdrait de l'argent, mais certains ont de la chance, on des rseaux, ou ont hrit...


Et alors ? Tu connais la diffrence entre condition ncessaire et condition suffisante ????

Quand on veut des gens charismatiques, avec du leader-ship, avec le sens de l'initiative, comptents, on prend *majoritairement* des gens qui sont des entrepreneurs ou des cadres. 

Mais bien videment, tous les entrepreneurs et tous les cadres n'ont pas toutes ces qualits.  

Je n'ai pas dit que les termes taient gaux, ni que les populations taient identiques. J'ai dit qu'elles taient *corrles*.  La diffrence est peut-tre trop subtile, tu as peut-tre des difficults pour comprendre ?
Ou alors tu prfres les jugements  la hache : tout est noir, et point final ?

----------


## Ryu2000

> Ce que j'aime avec toi c'est quand mme que tu dit que tu as jamais vu de new que la croissance franaise  atteint -0.3% et que juste dans le liens que tu donnes on parle de rcession


J'ai pas trouv de news qui parle de croissance infrieur  0%.
Il faudrait que a dure un trimestre.




> Je ne sais pas si les USA sont en crise profonde.


Ben carrment que si !




> Et personne n'a dit que tout allais bien


Les "spcialistes" de l'conomie sur BFM Business disent toujours que tout va bien.
Heureusement que parfois un conoclaste passe par l.




> pour dire si tu vas tre rembourser ou non quand tu vas acheter de la dette d'un pays.


Les USA ne rembourseront jamais leur dette.
Elle grandi plus vite qu'il n'est possible de la rembourser.
Les taux dintrts augmente (si la France empruntait  taux 0, elle ne serait pas endett, c'est les intrts de la dette le problme).




> Quand on veut des gens charismatiques, avec du leader-ship, avec le sens de l'initiative, comptents, on prend *majoritairement* des gens qui sont des entrepreneurs ou des cadres


J'ai pas confiance dans les politiciens ni dans les cadres suprieur / entrepreneurs.
Surtout aujourd'hui qu'ils sont tous mondialiste, no libral, et toutes ces saloperies...

Mais bon tant pis, de toute faon il n'y a rien que nous pussions faire...
Mais je vois bien des lois pas trs sympa arriver... (baisse du SMIC, fin du CDI, etc)

=====
C'est marrant comme titre d'article :
Rencontre Macron-Poutine: La visite tournera-t-elle au duel  Versailles?
a fait penser  Yu-Gi-Oh! et j'ignore comment je connais cette rfrence...

----------


## TallyHo

> Refuser un indicateur sous prtexte qu'il n'est pas parfait, c'est comme prfrer tre aveugle que mal-voyant.


Et qui te dit que la mthode de calcul est correcte ? Prendre un indicateur brut sans se poser la question de la mthode est idiot. D'ailleurs, on a l'exemple avec le chmage o on nous lance un chiffre trs gnral et certains commentateurs (pour les plus srieux) le reprennent en dtaillant le calcul, les catgories, les ges, etc...

Pour le QI, tu as des spcialistes qui le remettent en cause et je ne crois pas qu'ils soient aveugles en la matire... D'ailleurs cet indicateur est de plus en plus dpass, on est maintenant sur des tests de comprhension verbale, de logique, de reprage dans l'espace, de mmoire, etc...

Et pour le reste de tes messages, je les trouve mprisants pour une certaine catgorie de la population, digne du sans-dent de Hollande ou du costume de Macron...

Si il y a une soi-disante corrlation cadre et leadership, tu ne t'es jamais demand que c'tait normal puisque c'est dans leur fonction de manager parfois ? La ralit, c'est que a n'a rien  voir, tu as des ouvriers qui se sont rvls tre des leaders  travers le syndicalisme par exemple. Ou des artistes qui sont aussi des leaders avec un charisme hors-norme. Ou... Ou... Ou... Il y a des tas d'exemples.

----------


## fredinkan

> Pour le QI, tu as des spcialistes qui le remettent en cause et je ne crois pas qu'ils soient aveugles en la matire... D'ailleurs cet indicateur est de plus en plus dpass, on est maintenant sur des tests de comprhension verbale, de logique, de reprage dans l'espace, de mmoire, etc...


Le QI est encore un trs bon indicateur pour dfinir si une personne est capable de suivre des raisonnements logiques pousss par, justement, des tests qui y sont lis.

Tu retrouves galement des tests bien moins connus pour dfinir l'intelligence musicale ou sociale. Le problme, c'est que l'instruction nous pousse  augmenter ou promouvoir le QI (indicateur de l'intelligence logique). Preuve en est dans les tudes de mdecine. La premire anne est clairement l pour filtrer et c'est fait justement sur la logique. Il est l le problme, pourquoi de telles tudes doivent-elle tre filtres uniquement sur la logique ?

Au final, ce n'est pas l'indicateur lui-mme, ou les tests qui le constituent la source de l'incohrence.

----------


## Invit

> Le problme, c'est que l'instruction nous pousse  augmenter ou promouvoir le QI (indicateur de l'intelligence logique). Preuve en est dans les tudes de mdecine. La premire anne est clairement l pour filtrer et c'est fait justement sur la logique. Il est l le problme, pourquoi de telles tudes doivent-elle tre filtres uniquement sur la logique ?


Et encore, une certaine forme de logique :




> C'est en fait souvent le genre d'intelligence qui est implicitement value dans les tests de quotient intellectuel. Par exemple,  la question :  considrez la suite de nombres 1,2,3, Quel est le nombre suivant ?  La rponse attendue sera 4, avec la justification implicite  parce que c'est la suite des nombres entiers , alors qu'on pourrait trs bien rpondre 5 (suite de Fibonacci), en justifiant que  chaque nombre de cette suite est la somme des deux prcdents  (ou tout autre nombre si tant est que la justification soit logiquement acceptable). Mais la rponse attendue est  la plus simple , c'est--dire, plus formellement, c'est l'explication qui a la plus faible complexit de Kolmogorov.


En fait, il faudrait plutt s'intresser  ce que l'on considre gnralement comme un individu intelligent. J'ai l'impression que, de fait, on parle plutt des capacits de communication et surtout d'adaptation. Distinguer les "intelligents" des "abrutis" en se basant sur le QI est un non sens. D'ailleurs, il est possible d'augmenter son QI en s'entranant avec la mthode du Docteur Kiwizaki sur nintendo DS.
Histoire de complter, les notions d'intelligence et de btise sont relatives (donc en toute logique, 50 % de la population mondiale est intelligente et 50 % de la population mondiale est bte), et subjectives (donc, chacun classe autrui dans l'une ou l'autre des catgories selon les critres qu'il a lui-mme choisis). Avant de dfinir un indicateur universel, il faudrait donner une dfinition universelle de l'intelligence, ou utiliser un terme plus prcis.

----------


## lper

> Avant de dfinir un indicateur universel, il faudrait donner une dfinition universelle de l'intelligence, ou utiliser un terme plus prcis.


J'aime bien celle que j'ai donne prcdemment (qui proviendrait de Gide).

----------


## TallyHo

> Avant de dfinir un indicateur universel, il faudrait donner une dfinition universelle de l'intelligence, ou utiliser un terme plus prcis.


Mais c'est bien le souci, on ne peut pas avoir une universalit dans le QI car tu as une multitude d'intelligence : manuelle, sociale, spatiale, etc...




> Le QI, un critre dangereux
> [...]
> Cette focalisation ne va pas sans danger. Dabord parce quelle saccompagne dides fausses. On voit dans le QI le reflet de prdispositions innes, alors quil est le rsultat dun acquis. On le croit immuable, alors que lon peut sy entraner; gage de russite, alors quil ne garantit rien Une tude rcente (In Journal of Personality and Social Psychology, avril 2008.) a ainsi montr que les personnes au QI lev faisaient autant de mauvais choix que les autres ds lors que leurs a priori taient en jeu.
> 
> http://www.psychologies.com/Moi/Se-c...re-intelligent

----------


## Grogro

Quand je dis qu'en France, au XXIme sicle, aprs plus d'un sicle de recherches intensives, le QI est encore un tabou absolu. Ce doit bien tre le seul pays de l'OCDE o l'on prfre discuter du sexe des anges tiens.  ::ptdr:: 

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/G_factor_(psychometrics)

De rien donc.

----------


## lper

> Quand je dis qu'en France, au XXIme sicle, aprs plus d'un sicle de recherches intensives, le QI est encore un tabou absolu.


Relis la dfinition de tabou car ici on en parle du QI et ce n'est pas tabou d'tre en dsaccord avec cette mthode.
De plus, cataloguer les gens selon leur qi a me fait froid dans le dos, a fait penser  bienvenu  Gattaca ainsi que cette rflexion sur l'eugnisme.

----------


## Invit

> Quand je dis qu'en France, au XXIme sicle, aprs plus d'un sicle de recherches intensives, le QI est encore un tabou absolu. Ce doit bien tre le seul pays de l'OCDE o l'on prfre discuter du sexe des anges tiens. 
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/G_factor_(psychometrics)
> 
> De rien donc.


Tu auras sans doute remarqu la section "Challenges" qui ne cite pas que des Europens.

----------


## ymoreau

> Preuve en est dans les tudes de mdecine. La premire anne est clairement l pour filtrer et c'est fait justement sur la logique. Il est l le problme, pourquoi de telles tudes doivent-elle tre filtres uniquement sur la logique ?


Histoire de prciser, le concours d'entre mdecine est bas sur la capacit  apprendre beaucoup d'information par cur, on y fait pas franchement appel  la logique (c'est la mme chose pour une bonne moiti au moins du cursus). Sinon je suis d'accord avec toi, les capacits que l'on teste ne sont pas toujours les plus utiles au mtier.

----------


## fredoche

> Si il y a une soi-disante corrlation cadre et leadership, tu ne t'es jamais demand que c'tait normal puisque c'est dans leur fonction de manager parfois ? La ralit, c'est que a n'a rien  voir, tu as des ouvriers qui se sont rvls tre des leaders  travers le syndicalisme par exemple. Ou des artistes qui sont aussi des leaders avec un charisme hors-norme. Ou... Ou... Ou... Il y a des tas d'exemples.


Tout  fait...

Et pour ma petite exprience personnelle, j'ai souvent constat que les "cadres" que je rencontrais taient plus souvent caractriss par leur capacit  lcher des culs,  caresser dans le sens du poil,  acquiescer benoitement et  suivre religieusement leur chef ou leur cadre N+x.
Une certaine forme d'intelligence sociale cela tant.

Mais je serais trs surpris d'apprendre que la hirarchie des entreprises (d'une entreprise) reflte la hirarchie des QI et de la capacit au leadership

----------


## Grogro

Rencontre entre Poutine et Macron hautement symbolique : http://www.francetvinfo.fr/politique...s_2212110.html

Macron me surprend, et en bien. Une seconde fois aprs le sans faute au G7. Le rapprochement avec la Russie est acte sans complaisance, les sujets qui fchent sont abords, pendant que l'intransigeance domine fermement avec le RU et Trump. C'est une rupture trs nette avec les annes Sarkhollande qui avait humili la France et c'est franchement surprenant vu le profil et surtout le background de Macron.

----------


## TallyHo

> Le rapprochement avec la Russie est acte sans complaisance, les sujets qui fchent sont abords, pendant que l'intransigeance domine fermement avec le RU et Trump. C'est une rupture trs nette avec les annes Sarkhollande qui avait humili la France et c'est franchement surprenant vu le profil et surtout le background de Macron.


Il n'a pas beaucoup d'option...

L'Allemagne ne veut plus tre le cheval de Troie des USA, Merkel l'a fait savoir et il doit suivre pour l'UE :




> Pour Merkel, le temps de la confiance avec les Etats-Unis est quasiment rvolu
> 
> http://www.lefigaro.fr/international...lon-merkel.php


D'autre part, la politique est faite de signes et de symboles. Il devait fter sa victoire au Champ de Mars (refus par la Mairie de Paris), il a remont les Champs dans un vhicule de commandement et sa premire visite de politique trangre est au Mali. En d'autres termes, il s'est prsent comme un chef des Armes. Donc il va avoir besoin du renseignement russe pour ses projets militaires vu que c'est mal parti avec les USA.

Et pour finir, la froideur de nos relations commerciales avec les russes nous a fait mal sur l'conomie, mme si certains secteurs ont trouv des portes de sortie, par exemple La Chine avec le porc. Mais pour d'autres, nos marchs sont inonds de produits de pays europens qui coulent chez nous vu que l'UE est en froid avec la Russie. Ce qui fait chuter les prix et mets en difficult nos agriculteurs en particulier.

Donc il n'a pas beaucoup le choix, il doit rtablir un dialogue avec les russes. Mais bon... Ne lui enlevons pas ce qui semble tre une bonne volont, la suite nous le dira  ::):

----------


## TallyHo

Au suivant !




> Alors que Richard Ferrand tente de se dptrer de son affaire immobilire, sa collgue ministre Marielle de Sarnez est vise -- comme 18 eurodputs franais-- par une enqute prliminaire. La loi sur la moralisation de la vie politique se prpare...
> 
> http://www.leparisien.fr/politique/a...17-6996795.php


Le Modem, ce parti irrprochable qui reprsente la caution morale et la sagesse... Je l'ai toujours dit,  un certain niveau, ils n'ont pas le cul propre. Si les affaires ne sortent pas, c'est tout simplement que le parti ou le politicien n'est pas menaant ou en vue. Par ailleurs, Bayrou est trangement muet...

Personnellement, je serais favorable  de trs lourdes pnalits pour le politicien ET son parti. Aprs tout, si j'ai une boite et qu'un de mes chefs de service embauche une personne au noir par exemple, la Justice va condamner mon entreprise. Ce serait normal que ce soit la mme chose pour les partis politiques.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Au suivant !


Ce n'est pas toi qui fait la morale, habituellement, sur le principe de la prsomption d'innocence ? A moins qu'elle ne concerne que ceux que tu dfends, bien sr. Un peu comme tous tes principes, qui ne s'appliquent qu' tes copains...  ::roll::

----------


## Ryu2000

Une news  propos d'une candidate d'En Marche :
Lgislatives: Une candidate d'En marche ! accuse d'avoir lou un logement insalubre
_Cette charge de mission  la Ville de Paris, ancien membre du Conseil dadministration de Mdecins sans frontires, a notamment lou son bien   une famille de cinq personnes , pour  650 euros (charges comprises)  par mois,  soit 28 euros/m, trs au-dessus des tarifs pratiqus dans la ville , daprs le site dinformation._

C'est pas trs sympa de louer un appartement dans cet tat.
Elle va probablement renoncer  se prsenter maintenant.

----------


## ManusDei

> Le Modem, ce parti irrprochable qui reprsente la caution morale et la sagesse... Je l'ai toujours dit,  un certain niveau, ils n'ont pas le cul propre. Si les affaires ne sortent pas, c'est tout simplement que le parti ou le politicien n'est pas menaant ou en vue. Par ailleurs, Bayrou est trangement muet...


Sur Ferrand je dirais rien, mais sur le Modem et les 18 autres, "l'affaire" fait suite  une dnonciation du FN, et pour le moment il n'y a absolument aucun lment.

Je te renvoie au communiqu de l'eurodpute Modem, Marielle de Sarnez
https://scontent.xx.fbcdn.net/v/t31....93&oe=59E57BB7

----------


## lper

Bon ben en attendant, y en a un qui fait un petit ma culpa, il y a t un peu fort avec Cazeneuve, vous trouvez pas ?
http://www.europe1.fr/politique/mele...eneuve-3345389

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Bon ben en attendant, y en a un qui fait un petit ma culpa, il y a t un peu fort avec Cazeneuve, vous trouvez pas ?
> http://www.europe1.fr/politique/mele...eneuve-3345389


Pas plus que Cazeneuve et tous les autres politicards/journaleux qui l'ont critiqu sur sa position au 2me tour. Et puis, Cazeneuve tait ministre de l'intrieur  l'poque, donc responsable des policiers qui ont caus la mort de Fraisse, non ? Le mot "assassinat" n'tait pas correct, car il suppose la volont de tuer, ce que je pense n'tait pas le cas. C'est un accident regrettable, mais de l  parler dassassinat...

----------


## DevTroglodyte

> Quand on veut des gens charismatiques, avec du leader-ship, avec le sens de l'initiative, comptents


a reste  prouver, a, le cot comptant. Dj dans leur job d'origine, et ensuite dans la capacit  manuvrer le pays, et tout le pays, hein, pas juste les csp+++.

----------


## Invit

Bon, on rigole on rigole, mais en attendant on a un ministre qui cherche srieusement  concurrencer Fillon, en la personne de Richard Ferrand.
Sa gosse est encore plus prcoce que ceux de Fillon puisqu' 13 ans, elle a rachet des parts de la SCI de sa mre.

a va les macronneux ? Vous tes contents du changement ?

----------


## ManusDei

Sophie Montel, qui avait lanc la polmique de De Sarnez et 18 autres euro-dputs est en train de rtropdaler  fond.
http://www.francetvinfo.fr/politique...s_2213776.html
(pour rappel, ce qui est reproch au FN c'est que les assistants n'aient pas boss, pas qu'ils soient militants FN)

----------


## Invit

> Sophie Montel, qui avait lanc la polmique de De Sarnez et 18 autres euro-dputs est en train de rtropdaler  fond.


Oui, a fait deux semaines que la plupart des journaux ont des journalistes  temps plein qui pluchent le pass de chaque membre du gouvernement. Si quelque chose doit sortir sur un ministre a sortira, il n'y a pas besoin de la dnonciation du FN pour a.

Sinon Fillon est retourn en scred chez les juges hier. Et Balladur est mis en examen pour Karachi.
Ah, et Thvenoud a pris 3 mois avec sursis pour fraude fiscale. Donc  mon avis Ferrand a pas trop de soucis  se faire.

----------


## TallyHo

> Sur Ferrand je dirais rien, mais sur le Modem et les 18 autres, "l'affaire" fait suite  une dnonciation du FN, et pour le moment il n'y a absolument aucun lment.
> 
> Je te renvoie au communiqu de l'eurodpute Modem, Marielle de Sarnez
> https://scontent.xx.fbcdn.net/v/t31....93&oe=59E57BB7


Tu me donnes un communiqu partisan pour m'expliquer l'affaire ? Tu ne crois pas qu'il y a comme une histoire de juge et partie l ? Pour l'instant, je prfre m'en tenir aux informations judiciaires et, pour l'instant, il y a une enqute au sujet de Sarnez.

A part a, pourquoi ne pas parler de Bayrou ? Ce monsieur ne commente pas l'affaire Ferrand au nom du devoir d'indpendance de la Justice et il a raison bien sur. Mais pour De Sarnez, c'est une toute autre histoire, il relaye son communiqu.

Rien que pour a, il devrait dmissionner car c'est un manquement grave  sa fonction. Si on ne peut plus avoir une Justice indpendante (dj que ce n'est pas glorieux), on n'a tout simplement plus de Dmocratie.

----------


## ManusDei

> Tu me donnes un communiqu partisan pour m'expliquer l'affaire ? Tu ne crois pas qu'il y a comme une histoire de juge et partie l ? Pour l'instant, je prfre m'en tenir aux informations judiciaires et, pour l'instant, il y a une enqute au sujet de Sarnez.


Ben, parce que pour l'instant on a rien d'autre ? Et que De Sarnez indique bien qu'aucun des journalistes ne l'a contacte avant d'crire un article (a doit tre facile  prouver si un journaliste lui avait demand quelque chose non ?).
J'ai mis un autre lien depuis, l'eurodpute FN  l'origine de a fait marche arrire.




> A part a, pourquoi ne pas parler de Bayrou ? Ce monsieur ne commente pas l'affaire Ferrand au nom du devoir d'indpendance de la Justice et il a raison bien sur. Mais pour De Sarnez, c'est une toute autre histoire, il relaye son communiqu.
> 
> Rien que pour a, il devrait dmissionner car c'est un manquement grave  sa fonction. Si on ne peut plus avoir une Justice indpendante (dj que ce n'est pas glorieux), on n'a tout simplement plus de Dmocratie.


Je pense en effet que le tweet n'aurait pas du tre relay. Mais je trouve qu' demander la dmission tu nages en plein dlire.

----------


## Ryu2000

Le titre de la news  la base c'tait "En France les interdictions de manifester se multiplient" :
Quand ltat durgence rogne le droit de manifester
_Le Conseil constitutionnel examine les interdictions individuelles, dont Amnesty International dnonce lusage massif et abusif dans un rapport publi le 31 mai._

Pour l'instant c'est encore l'tat d'urgence d'Hollande, mais  partir de Juillet ce sera l'tat d'urgence de Macron.
a fait beaucoup trop longtemps que nous sommes en tat d'urgence.

En tout cas a va tre pratique pour interdire les manifestations contre la loi travail et plein d'autres manifestations.

----------


## TallyHo

> Je pense en effet que le tweet n'aurait pas du tre relay. Mais je trouve qu' demander la dmission tu nages en plein dlire.


Tellement en plein dlire que mme les magistrats sont choqus par son soutien. J'aimerais voir ta tte si tu passes au Tribunal et que le Juge fournit un document pour la dfense de ton adversaire... Un Ministre de la Justice qui ne sait pas tre indpendant et neutre n'est pas  la hauteur de sa fonction.

Par ailleurs, quoi penser de son changement de bio  la dernire minute o il troque son titre de Ministre contre celui de Maire pour prtexter qu'il s'exprimait en tant que Maire ? Ce n'est mme pas de l'amateurisme, c'est pire... C'est du foutage de gueule pur et simple vu qu'il a dj eu des responsabilits et qu'il connait bien le poids la parole d'un homme public.

Dsol mais ton favori s'est lamentablement pris les pieds dans le tapis avec cette "petite affaire", qu'est ce que a va tre sur des gros dossiers ?

Bon aprs chacun son avis, si tu minimises l'indpendance de la Justice, ce n'est pas mon cas. La Justice est le rempart de notre socit dmocratique et briser son indpendance est grave.

----------


## ManusDei

De ce que j'ai lu, seuls le syndicat FO de magistrat s'est dit mme pas choqu mais juste interrogatif.
Le titre de l'article est donc mensonger, mais vu les commentaires dessous a doit correspondre  sa ligne ditoriale.

Sinon, pour ne pas oublier de quoi on parle :
http://tempsreel.nouvelobs.com/polit...e-enquete.html
Une dnonciation sans preuve, de la part d'une lue d'un parti mouill dans une affaire d'emplois fictifs jusqu'au cou qui tente d'allumer un contre-feu.
Et qui a fait machine arrire ds qu'elle a appris qu'elle pourrait avoir une plainte aux fesses.

Je comprend, t'aime pas Bayrou tu l'as dj dit, mais faudrait peut-tre en faire abstraction pour se concentrer sur les faits non ?

Edit : d'ailleurs, l'assistante en question est aujourd'hui en charge de la communication de la ministre De Sarnez, aprs s'tre occup de sa communication pendant quelques mois quand elle tait dpute europenne. Mais quel hasard, on nous cache des choses, c'est sr !

----------


## TallyHo

> Je comprend, t'aime pas Bayrou tu l'as dj dit, mais faudrait peut-tre en faire abstraction pour se concentrer sur les faits non ?


C'est ce que je fais, c'est toi qui focalise sur l'affaire De Sarnez. L'affaire n'est pas mon propos de fond, c'est un rvlateur. Le fait que je dnonce est le manque total de neutralit de Bayrou lie  sa fonction. Il ne dit rien pour Ferrand (normal) mais il l'ouvre pour De Sarnez. Et, en plus, il nous prend pour des imbciles en changeant sa bio avec une excuse foireuse.

Pour quelqu'un qui reprsente soi-disant l'intgrit et qui soutient Macron avec la moralisation politique comme conditions entre autres, a fout un peu mal...

----------


## ManusDei

> Il ne dit rien pour Ferrand (normal) mais il l'ouvre pour De Sarnez.


Dans un cas, un enrichissement personnel amoral mais lgal.
Dans l'autre, une accusation qui n'a pas tenu, l'accusatrice ayant trs largement revu son propos.

Dans un cas, deux personnes qui ont toutes les raisons de se dtester (Bayrou et Ferrand), mais qui travaillent dans le mme gouvernement.
Dans l'autre, deux personnes qui se connaissent et s'estiment depuis des dizaines d'annes. Et faut tre honnte, taper sur De Sarnez c'est chercher aussi  s'en prendre  Bayrou.
Et vu qu'il connat les deux protagonistes (De Sarnez et Laniesse), il connat l'affaire.

Alors oui il aurait mieux fait de faire enlever le retweet, mais tu n'es pas Zola et tes envoles lyriques sur "l'indpendance de la Justice" sont carrment foireuses et hors de propos.

Edit : en fait, tu t'en prend  l'intgrit de Bayrou dans une affaire o il aurait du effectivement se taire, mais qui est galement une affaire o de toute vidence on s'en est pris injustement  l'intgrit d'une autre personne. Tu as la dfense de l'intgrit  gomtrie variable en somme.

----------


## TallyHo

> tu t'en prend  l'intgrit de Bayrou dans une affaire o il aurait du effectivement se taire, mais qui est galement une affaire o de toute vidence on s'en est pris injustement  l'intgrit d'une autre personne. Tu as la dfense de l'intgrit  gomtrie variable en somme.


Son rle n'est pas d'tre un avocat, surtout avec une enqute en cours. Si De Sarnez se sent flou aprs l'enqute, elle ripostera et ce n'est pas  Bayrou de supporter sa dfense. Tu as une curieuse conception de sa fonction... Il doit reprsenter la socit et pas des individualits comme un avocat.

----------


## ManusDei

Vu la popularit de nos posts, je serais toi je m'abstiendrais car j'ai plutt l'impression que tu convaincs du monde de soutenir Bayrou plutt que de s'y opposer.

La discussion aurait t diffrence si tu n'avais pas t dans l'outrance en commenant avec un appel  dmission...

----------


## TallyHo

C'et quoi cet argument ?  ::mrgreen:: 

Ne rve pas... Ce n'est pas parce qu'il y a 2 ou 3 pouces verts ou rouges de principe que les franais vont soudainement aduler Bayrou  ::D: 

Si tu admets que Bayrou a faut avec son tweet alors tu as conscience qu'il a un devoir de neutralit du  sa fonction et tu ne peux pas m'argumenter la dfense.

Dsol si mon avis ne te plait pas, mais oui sa position n'est pas tenable, que ce soit au niveau de sa connerie de tweet ou des positions du 1er Ministre pour Ferrand. D'ailleurs ses amis d'Anticor qui lui ont inspir la moralisation politique commencent  ronfler...

----------


## ManusDei

Ben si, quand la sanction que tu demandes est hors de proportion je peux argumenter.

T'es mignon  toujours vouloir avoir le dernier mot, quitte  dire n'importe quoi. La seule chose que dit Anticor, c'est qu'ils craignent que la loi n'aille pas assez loin, il n'y a aucune critique sur la personne du garde des sceaux.

PS : vas-y, je rpond plus donc tu pourras avoir le dernier mot.

----------


## TallyHo

> Ben si, quand la sanction que tu demandes est hors de proportion je peux argumenter.
> 
> T'es mignon  toujours vouloir avoir le dernier mot, quitte  dire n'importe quoi. La seule chose que dit Anticor, c'est qu'ils craignent que la loi n'aille pas assez loin, il n'y a aucune critique sur la personne du garde des sceaux.
> 
> PS : vas-y, je rpond plus donc tu pourras avoir le dernier mot.


Il n'est pas question d'avoir le dernier mot mais de dbattre avec un minimum d'honntet sans nous sortir  tout bout de champ la personnification du dbat ou les arguments de preuve sociale. Donc argumenter, oui c'est le but mais vite les arguments fallacieux ou personnels svp... D'autant plus que ce n'est pas ton habitude.

Pour revenir au sujet, c'est grave qu'un Ministre de la Justice ne soit pas impartial, c'est mon avis et je ne te demande pas de le partager de force. C'est un forum donc on est l pour donner nos opinions. Et la mienne est que Bayrou, si il veut tre cohrent et fidle  son engagement, ne pourra pas tenir sa position dans ces conditions.

Comme je te le disais au-dessus, imagine juste deux minutes qu'un Juge relaye un document en faveur d'une des deux parties, ce manque d'impartialit ferait un toll norme et le Juge aurait des gros soucis disciplinaires  mon avis.

Pour Anticor, ci-dessous deux articles dont un o elle va demander au Parquet de prendre ses responsabilits. Qui est au-dessus du Parquet ? Ne jouons pas sur les mots... Certes elle ne met pas Bayrou en cause directement mais il faut lire entre les lignes, la politique est faite de sous-entendus et d'arrondissements d'angle.

Donc ton avis sur ces articles ?




> Pourquoi Richard Ferrand doit dmissionner
> 
> Pour Eric Alt, le vice-prsident de l'association anti-corruption Anticor, laffaire qui touche le ministre de la Cohsion Territoriale ne relve pas du pnal. Mais elle est moralement condamnable et devrait pousser le ministre  quitter ce gouvernement.
> 
> https://www.challenges.fr/politique/...sionner_475710





> Affaire Ferrand : Anticor demande au parquet de Brest d'en faire plus
> 
> Richard Ferrand en fait trop, et le parquet de Brest pas assez. Au sein de l'association Anticor, trs implique dans la lutte contre la corruption, on commence  s'interroger sur le silence de la justice sur une affaire qui occupe le champ mdiatique depuis maintenant une semaine. Une affaire financire n'est pas comme une banale affaire de stupfiants dont on peut faire le tour en un aprs midi pour conclure qu'il n'y a pas matire  enqute, souligne Eric Alt, vice-prsident de l'association Anticor.
> 
> http://www.lefigaro.fr/actualite-fra...faire-plus.php


*[EDIT]*

En parlant d'argument de la preuve sociale, si on veut vraiment aller dans ce sens, un sondage ci-dessous qui sera toujours plus significatif que quelques pouces. Cela tant dit, a ne veut pas dire qu'il est coupable lgalement parlant mais que les franais regardent aussi le ct moral des affaires :




> Pour le ministre de la Cohsion des territoires, 73% des personnes interroges jugent que les faits reprochs sont graves et 70% pensent qu'il doit quitter le gouvernement en remettant sa dmission.
> 
> http://www.rtl.fr/actu/politique/son...ner-7788779822

----------


## Jon Shannow

Et une autre victoire de TallyHo, par abandon de son adversaire... Rien  dire, ce personnage  l'art de convaincre...  ::ptdr::

----------


## lper

Juste pour prciser objectivement la situation et je ne suis pas macroniste, il n'y a  l'heure actuelle aucune enqute sur Ferrand, ah ben non en fait, on vient d'en ouvrir une !  ::aie::

----------


## Gunny

Pas le gorafi : http://www.lci.fr/elections/marine-l...r-2053880.html

----------


## GPPro

> Pas le gorafi : http://www.lci.fr/elections/marine-l...r-2053880.html


Franchement a ressemble plus  une stratgie du FN qu'autre chose maintenant : "regardez les mchantes banques ne veulent pas nous prter des sous !!!".

----------


## Ryu2000

> "regardez les mchantes banques ne veulent pas nous prter des sous !!!".


Le FN a dj t attaqu : "Vous passez par une banque Russe pour avoir des prts" et ils ont rpondu "Pas le choix, aucune banque Franaise ne nous en accorde...".

----------


## TallyHo

> Juste pour prciser objectivement la situation et je ne suis pas macroniste, il n'y a  l'heure actuelle aucune enqute sur Ferrand, ah ben non en fait, on vient d'en ouvrir une !


On aurait dj eu 3 pages de commentaires avec Fillon... Mais bon, l c'est l'quipe de Jsus Macron donc a va  ::D: 

Imagine que ce soit avr, je connais un Premier Ministre et mme un Prsident qui vont bien avoir du mal  garder du crdit. Ils n'ont toujours pas compris que les gens sont exasprs par ces pratiques, il fallait vite ragir en claircissant les choses (enqute ou autre) et ne pas donner de commentaire en attendant.




> Pas le gorafi : http://www.lci.fr/elections/marine-l...r-2053880.html


En fait quand tu y rflchis, ce n'est pas con. Pourquoi ne pas penser  lgifrer sur un genre de seuil pour les prts aux partis politiques et le reste au bon vouloir des militants ? Ca viterait que le plus riche gagne et a obligerait les politiciens  tre plus prsent sur le terrain en allant quter sur le march.

----------


## lper

> Pas le gorafi : http://www.lci.fr/elections/marine-l...r-2053880.html


 :8O: 
 ::ptdr:: 
Je veux ma lettre de remerciement du FN avec la prsence de Marine en personne !!! 
J'aimerais bien connatre les garanties d'un tel investissement mme si je ne leur prterai JAMAIS !
 ::ptdr:: 

75000 Euros pour dner avec elle,  ce prix l je prfre me payer une escorte girl !  ::ptdr::

----------


## Ryu2000

> il n'y a  l'heure actuelle aucune enqute sur Ferrand


Je n'ai pas confiance dans la justice de mon pays.
Pour moi pas d'enqute / pas de condamnation, a ne veut pas toujours dire innocent...

Il existe des liens entre la politique et la justice.
Il y a des politiciens amis avec des magistrats et des juges et il existe l'inverse avec le syndicat de la magistrature et le mur des cons.
La justice franaise ce n'est pas ce qu'il y a de plus impartial...

Il y a des groupes qui devraient tre spar, comme les politiques et les mdias, il est trs important qu'ils ne soient pas pote, sinon c'est n'importe quoi.
Hollande tait fier d'tre super proche de journaliste...
Mais aujourd'hui les politiques, les gros patrons, les mdias, la justice, vont au resto pour bouffer ensemble...




> 


a aurait t plus marrant si ils avaient fait une campagne de financement participative du type Ulule.
Ou un systme de pourboire comme Tipeee.

----------


## lper

> Je n'ai pas confiance dans la justice de mon pays,...


Tu n'as pas confiance non plus dans les politiques, les journalistes et j'imagine aussi dans la police, les profs,...
En fait, t'as confiance en quoi, en qui ?
Tu dois tre sans doute malheureux et frustr de vivre en France non ? ::?:

----------


## Ryu2000

> Tu n'as pas confiance non plus dans les journalistes et j'imagine aussi dans la police, les profs,...


Je n'aime pas les journalistes des mdias mainstreams, parce qu'ils ne font pas leur boulot et je n'aime pas leur orientation...
Mais j'aime bien les mdias plus indpendants.

Je n'ai rien contre la Police, ils font un travail difficile et le gouvernement ne fait rien pour les aider.
Je n'ai rien contre les profs non plus, ce sont les programmes qui sont nuls, mais ce ne sont pas les profs qui tablissent les programmes...

Rien que "le mur des cons" justifie compltement le fait que je me mfie de la justice franaise.
C'est pas impartial comme a devrait l'tre.
Il y a des collusions l o il ne devrait pas y en avoir.

----------


## ManusDei

> Juste pour prciser objectivement la situation et je ne suis pas macroniste, il n'y a  l'heure actuelle aucune enqute sur Ferrand, ah ben non en fait, on vient d'en ouvrir une !


Le problme est que Ferrand est un peu au centre de la "galaxie Macron" et qu'il le suit depuis le dbut, difficile pour Macron de le virer facilement.
Je me demande si il ne va pas disparatre du gouvernement aprs le remaniement faisant suite aux lgislatives, pour faire genre "non on l'a pas vir".
Sauf que a ne trompera personne, et qu'en attendant question morale a craint (en attendant de voir les rsultats de l'enqute).

----------


## Ryu2000

> difficile pour Macron de le virer facilement.


Ouais mais en mme temps c'est quoi cette ide de promettre d'avoir des collaborateurs clean ?
Ce sont des politiciens les types, l vous parlez d'un dput...

Les affaires illgales chez les gros hommes politiques c'est comme le dopage chez les sportifs de haut niveau.
Vous imaginez un groupe de 500 sportifs de haut niveau compos uniquement de personne qui n'ont jamais utilis de Strode, d'Hormone de Croissance ou tout autre produit illgal de toute leur vie ?
Et ben non !

----------


## Zirak

> Vous imaginez un groupe de 500 sportifs de haut niveau compos uniquement de personne qui n'ont jamais utilis de Strode, d'Hormone de Croissance ou tout autre produit illgal de toute leur vie ?
> Et ben non !


C'est vrai que c'est aussi difficile que de t'imaginer ne pas gnraliser des propos ngatifs  tout un groupe d'individu  partir de rien.

Car bon :

Tous les politiciens sont des bandits corrompus.
Tous les journalistes sont des feignants qui ne branlent rien  part des copier-coller.
Tous les sportifs de haut niveau sont dops.
Etc. Etc.

Et aprs tu vas venir nous dire "nan mais vous comprenez pas ce que je dis, ils le sont pas vraiment tous...", bah si ils ne le sont pas vraiment tous, arrtes de dire que c'est le cas alors... ><


@CSA-lly Ho : ouais dsol, je personnifie le dbat, mais comme je ne peux plus mettre de pouce rouge, et que vous vouliez de toutes faons qu'on les justifient, voil qui est fait.   ::aie::  

(Et accessoirement, ne vient pas me parler de fond, ou de dbat d'ide  partir de son message, merci, bisous chez toi).

----------


## Ryu2000

Dans le sport la gntique joue un grand rle, mais au bout d'un temps a atteint ses limites.
Ceux qui veulent faire parti des meilleurs au monde sont oblig de prendre des trucs.
Aprs c'est difficile de faire des statistiques parce que les traces ne restent pas  vie. (c'est facile d'tre ngatif au test anti dopage)
Par exemple si un joueur d'chec prend de la cocane quelques jours plus tard il n'y aura plus de trace.
Il y a galement ceux qui ont l'excuse du traitement contre une maladie grave.

Pour les politiques, plus t'es haut dans la pyramide, plus la probabilit d'avoir fait des choses illgales augmente.
De toute faon illgal ou lgal les lus sont des privilgis :
Amazon.fr Pilleurs d'Etat Broch  15 mai 2015

Si on prend un lu random :
BYGMALION, KARACHI, TAPIE TOUTES LES CASSEROLES DE NICOLAS SARKOZY

Ou un autre plus petit :
PINGL LES CINQ PRINCIPALES  CASSEROLES  DE PATRICK BALKANY

Alors si vous voulez vous interprter a comme une petite tache noir.
Parce que 2 exemples a ne veut rien dire. (mais on en trouve facilement plus)

Par exemple :
Fraude fiscale : Jrme Cahuzac, condamn  trois ans de prison ferme, va faire appel

Il faudrait tudier le patrimoine de tous les ministres, ce serait pas tonnant qu'une large partie d'entre eux dissimule leur patrimoine dans un paradis fiscal, avec socit cran et tout ce que vous voulez.

----------


## Zirak

> Dans le sport la gntique joue un grand rle, mais au bout d'un temps a atteint ses limites.
>  Ceux qui veulent faire parti des meilleurs au monde sont oblig de prendre des trucs.


Ca doit faire plaisir aux milliers de sportifs qui s'entrainent parfois plus de 8h par jour, mais a reste toujours une allgation fausse.





> Aprs c'est difficile de faire des statistiques parce que les traces ne restent pas  vie. (*c'est facile d'tre ngatif au test anti dopage*)


Je veux bien la recette alors, puisqu'il existe X tests pour X produits diffrents, si tu arrives  toujours tre ngatif, t'es balze, et puis surtout, tous ceux qui se font chopper et qui sont exclus, ils doivent tre drlement cons alors, et puis c'est ballot que parmi TOUTES les personnes qui gravitent autour de ces sportifs, personne ne connaisse ta formule miracle.




> Par exemple si un joueur d'chec prend de la cocane quelques jours plus tard il n'y aura plus de trace.


J'avoue que pour un joueur d'chec, prendre de la cocane pour une comptition, a doit vachement aider  se concentrer et  rflchir...  





> Si on prend un lu random :
> BYGMALION, KARACHI, TAPIE TOUTES LES CASSEROLES DE NICOLAS SARKOZY


Lol ? 

C'est vrai que Sarkozy, c'est un lu random...




> Ou un autre plus petit :
> PINGL LES CINQ PRINCIPALES  CASSEROLES  DE PATRICK BALKANY


Balkany, c'est vrai que c'est un inconnu aussi...

En fait tu essais de dmontrer que les politiciens sont tous pourris, en prenant en exemple, 2 mecs qui font partis de ceux qui ont le plus d'affaires aux fesses ? 

Quelle belle dmonstration, je m'incline...

Sinon accessoirement, un lu *random*, c'est un dput que personne connait au fin fond de je ne sais quel circonscription par exemple... Pas un mec qui passe dans les mdias X fois par an pour telle ou telle suspicion d'affaire...





> Alors si vous voulez vous interprter a comme une petite tache noir.
> Parce que 2 exemples a ne veut rien dire. (mais on en trouve facilement plus)





> Dputs 577 
> Snateurs 311 
> Conseillers rgionaux 2.040 
> Assemble territoriale de Corse 51 
> Assemble de la Nouvelle-Caldonie, de Polynsie et de Wallis et Futuna 131 
> Conseillers gnraux 4.054 
> Maires 36.785 
> Conseillers municipaux environ 536.519 
> Dputs europens 78 
> ...


Ca c'est les chiffres de 2014.  En France il y avait 618 384 lus (et ce ne sont bien que les lus, on ne compte pas ceux qui sont nomms par untel ou untel). 

Donc tu peux mme trouver des exemples avec des articles sur 10 000 ou 15 000 mecs, t'es encore trs loin de pouvoir affirmer que la majorit des lus sont corrompus ou pourris ou tricheurs ou je ne sais quoi.

----------


## ManusDei

> Si on prend un lu random :
> BYGMALION, KARACHI, TAPIE TOUTES LES CASSEROLES DE NICOLAS SARKOZY
> 
> Ou un autre plus petit :
> PINGL LES CINQ PRINCIPALES  CASSEROLES  DE PATRICK BALKANY


Ah ouais, paye tes exemples.
Tu voudrais pas prendre plutt de vrais lus random, genre le dput de la circo o y a Montcuq ? Ou le maire de la prfecture de la Creuse ? (je ne connais les noms ni de l'un ni de l'autre)




> Ouais mais en mme temps c'est quoi cette ide de promettre d'avoir des collaborateurs clean ?
> Ce sont des politiciens les types, l vous parlez d'un dput...


511 candidats En Marche + Modem, 7 qui ont eu maille  partir avec la justice. Un dans mon dpartement (Haute-Garonne, Pierre Cabar), il a perdu l'investiture et le soutien.

----------


## halaster08

> Sinon accessoirement, un lu *random*, c'est un dput que personne connait au fin fond de je ne sais quel circonscription par exemple... Pas un mec qui passe dans les mdias X fois par an pour telle ou telle suspicion d'affaire....


Faux, un lu random c'est un lu pris alatoirement parmis tout les lus, certes les probas de tomb sur Sarko et Balkany en en prenant 2/600k sont faibles mais c'est possible.




> Donc tu peux mme trouver des exemples avec des articles sur 10 000 ou 15 000 mecs, t'es encore trs loin de pouvoir affirmer que la majorit des lus sont corrompus ou pourris ou tricheurs ou je ne sais quoi.


Bouh l'argument de la majorit c'est pas bien.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Ca doit faire plaisir aux milliers de sportifs qui s'entrainent parfois plus de 8h par jour


Il existe des champions du monde clean.
Mais c'est pas rare que les coachs mdiocre proposent des produits  leur clients alors qu'ils ne sont qu'amateurs (j'ai un pote cycliste  qui s'est arriv, et j'ai entendu des histoires avec des coachs de musculation).

Par contre sentraner 8h par jour c'est super mauvais pour le corps...
Il faudrait voir de quel sport il s'agit, mais en rgle gnral c'est mieux de faire cour et intense, 2h c'est dj long...

Si on regarde les coureurs US on voit qu'ils sont charg les types.
Ils ont une masse musculaire beaucoup trop grosse pour des coureurs.
Pourquoi ils ont des aussi gros bras les mecs ?
Quand t'es coureur tu tentranes  courir, tu fais pas autant de musculation.

Un coureur normal devrait avoir des bras comme a :





> Je veux bien la recette alors, puisqu'il existe X tests pour X produits diffrents, si tu arrives  toujours tre ngatif, t'es balze


Mais c'est le boulot des prparateurs.
Il suffit de faire les cures avant les contrles.
Il existe galement des produits indtectable.
Les gros sportifs ont des mdecins et des pharmaciens qui les suivent.




> J'avoue que pour un joueur d'chec, prendre de la cocane pour une comptition, a doit vachement aider  se concentrer et  rflchir...


Alors pas forcment cocane mais il existe des trucs :
Dopage mental : faut-il prendre les mmes substances que les joueurs d'checs pour amliorer sa concentration ?
_Plusieurs tudes ont rvl les effets du modafinil et de la ritaline sur l'amlioration des fonctions cognitives, deux mdicaments utiliss notamment  cette fin par les joueurs d'checs._




> Sinon accessoirement, un lu *random*, c'est un dput que personne connait au fin fond de je ne sais quel circonscription par exemple...


Ma thse c'est que plus on est haut dans la pyramide plus on est pourri.
Donc c'est plus intressant de s'intresser  ceux tout en haut, ils ont tellement de mauvaises frquentations, qu'ils ont vite tendance  faire des choses illgales.

Les petits lus sont plus susceptibles d'tre respectable, mais en montant les chelons a se dgrade...

----------


## TallyHo

Je rponds sur le sport car j'en pratique un qui n'a pas beaucoup de tabous sur le dopage.

Arriv  un certain niveau professionnel, il faut manger des Smarties (strodes et autres) pour performer et tre le meilleur. Et l'omniprsence du dopage est tellement vraie que certaines fdrations se posent la question de resetter les records et de redoubler d'efforts sur les contrles.

Pour les tests, oui c'est possible de passer en travers car c'est le jeu du chat et de la souris. Un nouveau produit sort, le temps que les tests s'adaptent, il y a des sportifs qui l'ont dj utilis et qui sont passs au travers. D'ailleurs on a dj eu quelques cas comme a de tests rtroactifs et l'athlte s'est fait gauler alors qu'il tait jug clean  l'poque.

De plus, les fabricants de molcules dploient une nergie folle pour contourner les lois et vendre des produits en toute lgalit. Par exemple, une combine simple et de reprendre la formule interdite et de la modifier un peu pour la remettre sur le march. Ca dure le temps que a dure avant que le produit soit interdit et le fabricant recommence le commerce avec un driv.

Pour le dopage des jouers d'checs, je n'en sais rien si ils utilisent des drogues mais ce n'est pas absurde. Il y a des drogues pour amliorer les performances physiques mais aussi les perfs cognitives. Par exemple, les tireurs emploient ces drogues pour la concentration, ne pas trembler, etc...

Pour la cocaine, l aussi c'est une drogue bien connue pour performer car a donne le sentiment d'tre indestructible. L'avantage est qu'elle disparait assez vite donc le truc des sportifs est de l'utiliser pendant les priodes d'entrainement et de la stopper en comptition. Un article sur la coke et le sport :




> Dans le sport, c'est un vieux produit qui a parcouru les ges et qui est inscrit depuis 1971 dans la liste des substances interdites du Comit internationale olympique (CIO). La cocane stimule le systme nerveux central. Au XVme sicle, la cocane est dj connue comme lment de performances physiques. Au Mexique et en Amrique du Sud, il y a avait une unit de mesure qui tait la distance parcourue par le mch d'une feuille de coca. En mchant une feuille de coca, ils arrivaient  parcourir plusieurs kilomtres et c'tait mesur. On savait donc dj  l'poque que la cocane permettait de faire des efforts de longue dure.
> 
> http://sport24.lefigaro.fr/le-scan-s...e-superman.php

----------


## TallyHo

Finalement, ce sera la loi pour la confiance dans notre vie dmocratique. Ils n'ont pas voulu tenter le diable en continuant  utiliser le mot "moralisation"  ::mrgreen:: 

Cela tant dit, si Bayrou la porte jusqu'au bout, a peut tre intressant dans l'ensemble. Par contre, je n'ai pas beaucoup vu de volet rpressif dans les news que j'ai lues. Si vous avez des infos...

----------


## Invit

Bon, c'est pas trop mal le truc de Bayrou mme si c'est la base dans plein de pays depuis longtemps. En vrac : 
- interdiction pour les lus d'embaucher des membres de leur famille
- fin de la rserve parlementaire (je comprends mme pas qu'un truc comme a ait exist, mme si grce  a mon club de plonge a eu 5000)
- dclaration des frais sur justificatif (moi je serais pour la suppression de frais, avec le salaire qu'ils ont, ils peuvent se payer le resto)
- pas plus de 3 mandats conscutifs (ce qui fait quand mme 15 ans et a priori la possibilit de ne pas tre lu pendant 5 ans pour rempiler 15 ans)
- interdiction pour les parlementaires d'exercer une activit de conseil en parallle de leur mandat (et pourquoi pas toute activit en fait, comme a ils auront le temps de faire leur boulot et auront moins besoin d'assistants)
- suppression de la Cour de Justice de la Rpublique (le truc qui a dit que Lagarde tait coupable mais l'a dispense de peine parce que TGCM)
- les anciens prsidents ne seront plus au Conseil Constitutionnel (faudrait surtout retirer  celui en fonction le privilge de nommer les membres)

Le problme avec tout a c'est que c'est aux concerns qu'on demande de se prononcer...

----------


## micka132

> - interdiction pour les lus d'embaucher des membres de leur famille


En effet, il faut favoriser les relations sociales! Embauchons les familles des copains!

Je suis franchement peu convaincu de cette mesure que je trouve totalement injuste dans la mesure ou l'on autorise la discrimination. 
En quoi le membre de la famille est moins comptent qu'un autre? Pourquoi ne pas etendre cette mesure  l'ensemble de la socit, avec ce salop de boucher qui a pris son fiston en apprentissage.
La vrai question c'est de savoir si ces boulots sont utiles. Si on peut se permettre de mettre n'importe qui sans qu'il n'y ai d'impact alors il faut baisser les salaires.
Si en tant que chef de projet j'ai une certaine enveloppe, je vais pas prendre mon cousin qui sait pas developper pour lui faire plaisir...mon projet va se casser la gueule.

Je prcise j'ai aucun membre de ma famille, meme trs loign, qui fait de la politique.

Pour le reste des points voqus je suis plutot pour.

----------


## TallyHo

Il faut voir ce que a va donner  la fin, si le projet ne sera pas vid de son contenu comme a se passe parfois. Ensuite il faut surtout regarder les sanctions, il faut que ce soit svre du style inligibilit  vie sinon a ne servira pas  grand chose  part d'ajouter une liste de dlits.

Si il n'y pas de svrit, a ne changera pas les comportements. Si ils se font gauler, ils se feront oublier en prenant un poste dans la vie civile pendant 2-3 ans et ils reviendront blancs comme neige grce  l'oubli.

Mais bon... Attendons de voir, a a l'air de se tenir pour le moment. La seule question que je me pose : est ce que ce n'est pas trop tard ? On voit bien que la transparence tablie sous Hollande n'a pas franchement calm les mcontentements ou la dfiance du peuple.

----------


## souviron34

> - dclaration des frais sur justificatif (moi je serais pour la suppression de frais, avec le salaire qu'ils ont, ils peuvent se payer le resto)
> .


Ca a devrait s'appliquer  tous les fonctionnaires...

Et non pas "forfait"...

----------


## survivals

> Bon, c'est pas trop mal le truc de Bayrou mme si c'est la base dans plein de pays depuis longtemps. En vrac : 
> - interdiction pour les lus d'embaucher des membres de leur famille
> - fin de la rserve parlementaire (je comprends mme pas qu'un truc comme a ait exist, mme si grce  a mon club de plonge a eu 5000)
> - dclaration des frais sur justificatif (moi je serais pour la suppression de frais, avec le salaire qu'ils ont, ils peuvent se payer le resto)
> - pas plus de 3 mandats conscutifs (ce qui fait quand mme 15 ans et a priori la possibilit de ne pas tre lu pendant 5 ans pour rempiler 15 ans)
> - interdiction pour les parlementaires d'exercer une activit de conseil en parallle de leur mandat (et pourquoi pas toute activit en fait, comme a ils auront le temps de faire leur boulot et auront moins besoin d'assistants)
> - suppression de la Cour de Justice de la Rpublique (le truc qui a dit que Lagarde tait coupable mais l'a dispense de peine parce que TGCM)
> - les anciens prsidents ne seront plus au Conseil Constitutionnel (faudrait surtout retirer  celui en fonction le privilge de nommer les membres)
> 
> Le problme avec tout a c'est que c'est aux concerns qu'on demande de se prononcer...


De la poudre aux yeux comme d'habitude.

- interdiction pour les lus d'embaucher des membres de leur famille : Le truc vident, mais plus encore c'est  se demander si ces postes sont vraiment utiles, et cela nempche absolument pas le copinage (embauch des "amis") et retour dascenseur (un "ami' peut trs bien embaucher ta famille) mme si a mon avis, c'est surement plus souvent les "amis" qui ont des postes que la famille, business is business.
- fin de la rserve parlementaire : no comment, mme si cela a servi pour des choses utiles (jespre dans la majorit des cas) c'est pas galitaire vis  vis des citoyens en plus du manque de contrle (comme d'habitude)
- dclaration des frais sur justificatif : Je rajouterais qu'il faut aussi cadrer ce que l'on rembourse aussi, le restau tout les midi c'est pas acceptable (donn leur des tickets restau prlev sur leur salaire pour partie), quant aux cigares, costard ... on a besoin de prciser ? (quelle bande de rapaces)
- pas plus de 3 mandats conscutifs : comme tu dis si il suffit de faire 5ans de pause pour relancer le compteur, la mesure  ne sert pas  grand chose
- interdiction pour les parlementaires d'exercer une activit de conseil en parallle de leur mandat : La faudrait prciser car je ne vois pas le problme dans le cadre de conseil pour l'tat mais a rentre dans son boulot donc pas besoin de rmunration supplmentaire, pour le priv comprend pas que se soit possible si ce n'est toujours dans le cadre de la fonction publique et donc pas de rmunration supplmentaire, et trac bien sur comme pour nous, notre boulot quotidien est trac pourquoi pas eux ?
- suppression de la Cour de Justice de la Rpublique : En esprant qu'une autre instance aura la possibilit de juger les ministres, sinon il y a arnaque.
- les anciens prsidents ne seront plus au Conseil Constitutionnel : Srieusement, c'tait surement pas une de nos proccupation mais surement une des leurs, si on avait des prsidents honntes a pourrait mme nous tre utile, l qui va tre les garants de la constitution ? (les "amis"  ::):  )

Des mesures  la Hollande comme prvu.

Ce que je remarque c'est qu'il n'y a aucune peine annonc, ni de mesure sur le renforcement drastique des contrles de l'attribution des marchs publique,  croire que la lutte contre les histoires d'homme lzard ou de nazi sur la lune est plus importante.

----------


## lper

> Pourquoi ne pas etendre cette mesure  l'ensemble de la socit, avec ce salop de boucher qui a pris son fiston en apprentissage.


Ben parce que c'est un peu diffrent, l on joue avec notre argent pas celle du boucher.
Aprs, je suis un peu d'accord avec vos arguments, cela ne rsoudra pas tous les problmes de piston. 
Et pour ce cumul des mandats, il devrait y avoir une loi simple, claire et efficace : aucun cumul dans la vie publique politique, point barre !  (dputs nationaux et europens, maires, conseillers rgionaux, ministres, snateurs)

----------


## GPPro

La limitation de la rptition des mandats est un aveu de l'inadquation de la dmocratie (ou du fait qu'ils pensent que les lecteurs sont incomptents), je dis a comme a hein... Si vraiment avoir un trop gros nombre de mandats conscutifs tait nocif ET si la dmocratie tait un bon systme les lecteurs ne voteraient pas pour un gars dj lu 137 fois...

----------


## DevTroglodyte

> (et pourquoi pas toute activit en fait, comme a ils auront le temps de faire leur boulot et auront moins besoin d'assistants)


Me semble que certains corps de mtier demandent que l'activit soit continue (mme si allge) pour garder le droit de l'exercer (genre la mdecine, par exemple). Mais a aurait t logique de tout interdire puis de faire des exceptions en fonction des mtiers, c'est certain.

----------


## ymoreau

> - dclaration des frais sur justificatif (moi je serais pour la suppression de frais, avec le salaire qu'ils ont, ils peuvent se payer le resto)





> Ca a devrait s'appliquer  tous les fonctionnaires...


Pourquoi les fonctionnaires seulement ? Personnellement j'ai vu plus d'abus sur les frais dans le priv qu'ailleurs, combien de TPE/PME s'achtent une voiture de socit pas du tout ncessaire pour faire son mtier et utilise uniquement pour les trajets personnels ?
Entre un politicien qui s'achte 3 costards et un indpendant qui s'achte une Tesla au nom sa boite pour viter la TVA et rduire son imposition, je blmerais pas franchement le fonctionnaire plus que l'autre.

Quant au salaire je ne suis pas d'accord avec toi Gastiflex. Si les frais sont uniquement pour le boulot a me parait normal d'tre dfray, quel que soit le salaire. Le vrai problme selon moi c'est de dfinir ce qui fait partie des frais de travail et ce qui est du confort personnel, les abus  ce niveau l sont normes.

----------


## TallyHo

> La limitation de la rptition des mandats est un aveu de l'inadquation de la dmocratie (ou du fait qu'ils pensent que les lecteurs sont incomptents), je dis a comme a hein... Si vraiment avoir un trop gros nombre de mandats conscutifs tait nocif ET si la dmocratie tait un bon systme les lecteurs ne voteraient pas pour un gars dj lu 137 fois...


Ils votent pour ceux qui se prsentent... Le problme n'est pas les lecteurs mais le renouvellement de la classe politique et la possibilit de se prsenter. Pour le premier point, tout ce qui peut casser le carririsme est  prendre, personnellement j'ai toujours dit que la politique n'est pas un mtier mais un engagement. Pour le deuxime point, il faut s'attaquer aux conditions de candidature. On pense souvent aux parrainages par exemple o c'est une cooptation entre eux. On pourrait introduire des signatures de citoyens par exemple.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Le problme n'est pas les lecteurs mais le renouvellement de la classe politique


Il y a des choses qui ne changent jamais :

----------


## lper

> Il y a des choses qui ne changent jamais :


Bah t'es un peu dur, il a chang de lunettes, de barbe, de chemise et de prsident ! ::roll::

----------


## Invit

> Le truc vident, mais plus encore c'est  se demander si ces postes sont vraiment utiles, et cela nempche absolument pas le copinage (embauch des "amis") et retour dascenseur (un "ami' peut trs bien embaucher ta famille) mme si a mon avis, c'est surement plus souvent les "amis" qui ont des postes que la famille, business is business.


Pareil. Si le boulot de dput ne peut pas tre fait sur un temps plein, faut peut-tre revoir leur primtre. La vrit actuellement c'est que comme ils cumulent quasiment tous, ils ont besoin d'assistant. Mais quand on regarde de prs l'activit du dput, on se demande mme si les assistants bossent. Ou alors ils bossent pour rien, et c'est aussi un problme.




> interdiction pour les parlementaires d'exercer une activit de conseil en parallle de leur mandat : La faudrait prciser car je ne vois pas le problme dans le cadre de conseil pour l'tat mais a rentre dans son boulot donc pas besoin de rmunration supplmentaire, pour le priv comprend pas que se soit possible si ce n'est toujours dans le cadre de la fonction publique et donc pas de rmunration supplmentaire, et trac bien sur comme pour nous, notre boulot quotidien est trac pourquoi pas eux ?


C'est des activit de conseil prives dont il s'agit. Genre la bote de Fillon qui bosse pour AXA tout en tant parlementaire.




> - suppression de la Cour de Justice de la Rpublique : En esprant qu'une autre instance aura la possibilit de juger les ministres, sinon il y a arnaque.


Oui, les mmes tribunaux que toi et moi. La CJR tait jusque l le tribunal des puissants. Le but est que les ministres soient des justiciables comme les autres.
Tiens, a me fait penser que j'aurais bien rajout  la liste la suppression de toutes les immunits. J'ai jamais compris  quoi a servait. On dit que c'est pour pas que les lus soient drangs tous les 4 matins par les juges, mais s'ils doivent drangs tous les 4 matins, c'est peut-tre qu'il y a une raison et qu'ils ne devraient pas rester lus...




> Pourquoi les fonctionnaires seulement ? Personnellement j'ai vu plus d'abus sur les frais dans le priv qu'ailleurs, combien de TPE/PME s'achtent une voiture de socit pas du tout ncessaire pour faire son mtier et utilise uniquement pour les trajets personnels ?
> Entre un politicien qui s'achte 3 costards et un indpendant qui s'achte une Tesla au nom sa boite pour viter la TVA et rduire son imposition, je blmerais pas franchement le fonctionnaire plus que l'autre.


C'est la mme salet. Sauf que dans ton cas c'est plus une rmunration dguise, donc a regarde plutt les impts.




> Quant au salaire je ne suis pas d'accord avec toi Gastiflex. Si les frais sont uniquement pour le boulot a me parait normal d'tre dfray, quel que soit le salaire. Le vrai problme selon moi c'est de dfinir ce qui fait partie des frais de travail et ce qui est du confort personnel, les abus  ce niveau l sont normes.


Tu as 100% de tes frais rembourss toi ? Combien de salaris ont a ? On a la moiti de la carte de transport et ventuellement des tickets restos ou une cantine (payante). Les frais qu'on nous rembourse c'est les frais exceptionnels (en dplacement), mais pour notre travail quotidien concrtement on paie pour travailler.
En plus il me semble qu'ils ont une cantine pas dgueu  l'Assemble, donc s'ils veulent se faire un resto pour sortir de l'ordinaire, je ne vois pas pourquoi a serait  nous de payer.
Idem pour les dplacements : qui dcide que quand une poigne de dputs dcide d'aller serrer la main  Bachar en Syrie a doit tre pay par l'Etat ? Quel est le rapport avec leur fonction ?

----------


## TallyHo

> Pareil. Si le boulot de dput ne peut pas tre fait sur un temps plein, faut peut-tre revoir leur primtre. La vrit actuellement c'est que comme ils cumulent quasiment tous, ils ont besoin d'assistant. Mais quand on regarde de prs l'activit du dput, on se demande mme si les assistants bossent. Ou alors ils bossent pour rien, et c'est aussi un problme.


Ca me fait penser  des indpendants que j'ai connus qui se disaient dveloppeurs mais ils sous-traitaient dans des pays trangers. Ca n'a rien d'illgal mais ce n'est pas honnte. Le client t'accorde sa confiance en pensant que tu es celui qui va faire le job mais non... Tu es juste un reprsentant de commerce en ralit.

Pour la politique et les multiples mandats, c'est la mme chose, tu votes pour un homme ou une femme et pas pour ses assistants. Tu attends un minimum d'engagement de sa part et il ne peut pas le faire sur tous ses mandats, ce n'est pas vrai.

Parce qu'on parle de cumulards politiques mais il y a d'autres types de mandats administratifs qui ne sont pas concerns o les mecs peuvent collectionner...

----------


## ymoreau

> Tu as 100% de tes frais rembourss toi ? Combien de salaris ont a ? On a la moiti de la carte de transport et ventuellement des tickets restos ou une cantine (payante). Les frais qu'on nous rembourse c'est les frais exceptionnels (en dplacement), mais pour notre travail quotidien concrtement on paie pour travailler.
> En plus il me semble qu'ils ont une cantine pas dgueu  l'Assemble, donc s'ils veulent se faire un resto pour sortir de l'ordinaire, je ne vois pas pourquoi a serait  nous de payer.
> Idem pour les dplacements : qui dcide que quand une poigne de dputs dcide d'aller serrer la main  Bachar en Syrie a doit tre pay par l'Etat ? Quel est le rapport avec leur fonction ?


D'o le problme de "dfinir" ce qui est un frais ou pas. C'est encore trs ingalitaire, quand on est consultant on a les frais de dplacement rembourss oui, alors que les autres payent de leur poche pour aller sur le lieu de travail. Quand on est en dplacement, la plupart des mtiers remboursent tous les repas etc. Si ma boite m'envoie 3 jours  l'tranger pour bosser j'ai pas forcment envie de payer l'htel et le resto de ma poche. Pourtant il y aura du temps personnel aussi, peut-tre que je ferai le touriste le soir, peut-tre que je veux pas la chambre la moins chre de la ville. La limite est trs floue je trouve.

Si ton mtier de politicien t'envoie au moyen orient serrer des mains, je m'attends pas  ce que le mec paye le trajet de sa poche. Par contre je m'attends  ce que le dplacement soit justifi, qu'il ait un sens pour sa fonction comme tu dis, et une relle utilit.
S'il y a dj une cantine prvue dans la fonction parlementaire, je suis d'accord avec toi que le resto extra n'a pas  tre rembours. Ou alors ils basculent comme beaucoup sur le systme de forfait repas (chque resto).

Si on enlve tous les frais, a va pousser les gens  ne pas faire leur boulot quand a leur cote de l'argent (mme quand ce boulot est rellement utile). Alors qu'aujourd'hui on a le vice inverse, pousser les gens  faire tout ce qui est potentiellement des frais mme si a sert pas trop, vu que de toute faon c'est _gratuit_.
Selon moi il faut viser un quilibre entre les deux, si on dfinit clairement la limite et qu'on vrifie a mieux.

----------


## Invit

> Si on enlve tous les frais, a va pousser les gens  ne pas faire leur boulot quand a leur cote de l'argent (mme quand ce boulot est rellement utile).


Ils ont toujours un salaire de 7100. Il y a des tas de gens qui s'engagent dans toutes sortes de domaine alors que a ne leur rapporte rien, voire que a le cote. On aurait aucun problme  trouver 577 personnes prte  tre dputs pour le tiers de la rmunration actuelle, et qui feraient un meilleurs boulot.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Ils ont toujours un salaire de 7100.


C'est clair que la politique n'est pas une vocation, ils font a pour le salaire.

Make our planet great again : Macron fait mouche en dtournant le slogan de Trump
Si vous voulez que la terre redevienne bien, il faut supprimer l'tre humain.

----------


## lper

> Si vous voulez que la terre redevienne bien, il faut supprimer l'tre humain.


Sympa tes propos suicidaires, mais n'y a-t-il pas une autre solution, disons moins radicale parce que l tu (me) fous un peu la trouille pour un vendredi !  ::aie::

----------


## Jon Shannow

Pour revenir  la loi "Bayrou", je dirais deux choses. D'abord, c'tait une promesse de campagne, elle est tenue, c'est dj un bon point. Ensuite, qu'il n'y avait pas grand-chose avant, qu'il y a un peu plus maintenant, et c'est dj a, aussi.

Bien sr, cette loi n'est pas parfaite, aucune ne l'est. De mme, qu'aucune loi ne pourra satisfaire tout le monde. 

Le seul point qu'il reste  claircir, c'est qu'est-ce qu'il en restera, une fois que les dputs et les snateurs l'auront amende ? A moins que Macron ne fasse comme pour la loi travail, en passant par ordonnance... 

A suivre, donc.

----------


## Zirak

> Sympa tes propos suicidaires, mais n'y a-t-il pas une autre solution, disons moins radicale parce que l tu (me) fous un peu la trouille pour un vendredi !


Ou alors qu'il commence par montrer l'exemple.  ::aie::

----------


## Ryu2000

> mais n'y a-t-il pas une autre solution


Si ce qui est prvu par certains groupe c'est :
- Faire en sorte que les humains se reproduisent moins (si les gnrations ne renouvellent pas la population mondiale va diminuer (et quand je dis faire en sorte je veux dire les rendre strile, c'est en bonne voie d'ailleurs))
- Faire en sorte que les humains consomment moins de ressources (c'est dj en train d'arriver les classes moyennes deviennent des classes moyennes infrieures, etc...)




> Ou alors qu'il commence par montrer l'exemple.


Pour que a ait un impact il faudrait en faire disparaitre 4 milliards...

Macron dit que ce sont des fakes news, mais il y a peut tre une base de vraie (c'est comme pour BFM ^^) :
COP 21, projet de rduction massive de la population mondiale

----------


## Invit

> - (c'est dj en train d'arriver les classes moyennes deviennent des classes moyennes infrieures, etc...)


a ne veut pas dire qu'elles consomment moins. Le prix de la nourriture a beaucoup augment, mais les choses inutiles/superflues/pratiques n'ont jamais t aussi bon march. J'ai l'impression que plus les gens sont frustrs de ne pas pouvoir se loger ou se nourrir correctement, plus ils consomment de bidules  ct.

----------


## Ryu2000

> J'ai l'impression que plus les gens sont frustrs de ne pas pouvoir se loger ou se nourrir correctement, plus ils consomment de bidules  ct.


Certes, mais dans l'ensemble il est possible que le consommation globale diminue dans les dcennies  venir.

Tout les pays vont continuer de s'enfoncer dans la dette, a va tre l'austrit partout.
Une dette quivalent  100% du PIB ne pourra jamais tre rembours avec une croissance faible, comme c'est le cas dans le monde aujourd'hui.

a va tre lent, mais en tout cas vous pouvez tre certains que c'est fini l'histoire de chaque gnration qui vit mieux que la prcdente, on a atteint la limite.

----------


## TallyHo

> a va tre lent, mais en tout cas vous pouvez tre certains que c'est fini l'histoire de chaque gnration qui vit mieux que la prcdente, on a atteint la limite.


C'est dj le cas depuis une gnration au moins. Quand j'ai commenc  travailler, j'ai pris le premier job qui est arriv, un emploi dans un magasin au salaire minimum. A l'poque, je vivais en couple avec mon amie qui tait encore tudiante et qui travaillait 10-12h par semaine le week-end.

On vivait dans les Yvelines, proche de Saint-Germain, donc pas une rgion pourrie. Certes c'tait un studio mais assez "spacieux" avec un petit jardin (on tait en RDC) et un garage. J'avais une moto 600cc et une poubelle  4 roues qui ne nous a pas cot cher mais a s'entretient quand mme. On mangeait normalement et on pouvait s'autoriser une sortie de temps en temps. Je ne dis pas qu'on vivait comme des seigneurs mais a pouvait aller.

Aujourd'hui... Un couple comme nous ne pourrait mme pas vivre dcemment dans les mmes conditions...

----------


## souviron34

> Macron dit que ce sont des fakes news, mais il y a peut tre une base de vraie (c'est comme pour BFM ^^) :
> COP 21, projet de rduction massive de la population mondiale


A lire absolument :    

https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Le_Parfum_d%27Adam
https://www.babelio.com/livres/Rufin...fum-dAdam/4338

C'est un roman, mais Jean-Christophe Rufin met  la fin ses notes personnelles et c'est bas absolument sur du vrai  ::calim2::

----------


## Invit

> Sympa tes propos suicidaires, mais n'y a-t-il pas une autre solution, disons moins radicale parce que l tu (me) fous un peu la trouille pour un vendredi !


Franchement je suis plutt d'accord avec lui...
Tout le monde tombe sur Trump parce qu'il veut sortir d'un accord qui tait raill de tous  l'poque. Au final il quitte un truc qui n'tait pas ambitieux, pas contraignant pour les pays et compltement insuffisant par rapport  l'enjeu. 
Certes il le quitte pour de mauvaises raisons, et le symbole fait mal, mais a n'aura probablement aucun effet puisque l'accord doit entrer en 2020, aprs la fin de son mandat. Peut-tre mme au contraire que sa dcision va acclrer la prise de conscience cologique.
Par contre ce qui serait mauvais signe c'est que des pays comme la Chine lui embotent le pas.

----------


## ddoumeche

> Macron dit que ce sont des fakes news, mais il y a peut tre une base de vraie (c'est comme pour BFM ^^) :
> COP 21, projet de rduction massive de la population mondiale


Que tu fasses disparaitre 4 milliards ou pas n'aura aucun effet sur le climat, mais cela limitera la consommation de ressources.... au grand bnfice des pays riches  qui ces ressources seront vendues.

Alors que les pays mergents seront obliges d'utiliser des sources d'nergies "non polluantes" (sic) ce qui les coupera de toute possibilit d'industrialisation : essayez d'alimenter une acirie avec des panneau solaires.
et les maintiendra donc dans la pauvret la plus noire.

Par contre, qu'il y ait 4 milliards ou 16 milliards d'individus sur terre, les pays occidentaux n'en ont cure.

Le principe de la grande terreur (refroidissement climatique, trou dans la couche d'ozone, rchauffement climatique, climate change...), c'est de mettre les populations au pas au grand bnfice de la nouvelle doxa.

----------


## TallyHo

Aprs une tourne triomphale dans le monde entier avec son spectacle "Les sans-dent", le Troupe Elysenne revient avec "Les comoriens", une comdie irrsistible...




> En Bretagne, Emmanuel Macron a voqu ces embarcations comoriennes aussi utilises par les passeurs de migrants.
> [...]
> Ragissant  l'vocation de ces canots, Emmanuel Macron fait remarquer : Cest  Mayotte les kwassa-kwassas. Mais le kwassa-kwassa pche peu, il amne du comorien, c'est diffrent, conclut le chef de lEtat dans un clat de rire. S'en suit un silence gn, qu'Emmanuel Macron tente de rompre : Les tapouilles, c'est les crevettiers.

----------


## fcharton2

> Tout le monde tombe sur Trump parce qu'il veut sortir d'un accord qui tait raill de tous  l'poque. Au final il quitte un truc qui n'tait pas ambitieux, pas contraignant pour les pays et compltement insuffisant par rapport  l'enjeu.


Compltement d'accord. Et je crois que la raction de nos lus et des mdias est d'autant plus vhmente que Trump, une fois de plus, refuse de sauver les apparences... 

On nous a vendu la COP21 comme la solution magique qui permet d'avoir sa conscience cologique pour soi, et de passer  autre chose (le progrs technique qu'il est beau, les minorits injustement opprimes, l'affront du jour au politiquement correct, qui nous ramne aux heures les plus noires, les dernires nouvelles de Thomas Pesquet). Personne ne veut rouvrir le dossier, ou, plus prcisment, on veut bien d'autres grands raouts, avec d'autres belles promesses creuses, des tmoignages attendrissants de reprsentants des populations locales et des ministres en larmes sur les photos, mais surtout pas d'un discours raliste, qui dit que les promesses n'engagent personne, et que sans un dbat sur l'conomie, la croissance, et la dmographie, ces discussions sont parfaitement inutiles. 

Trump vient nous le rappeler, et c'est drlement mal. Nous voulons de l'optimisme et de belles histoires qui font du bien. C'est pour cela qu'on vote Macron, d'ailleurs.

Francois

----------


## survivals

C'est clair, ce que j'avais retenu de la COP21 c'est qu'il en tait rien ressorti, que des promesses de baisse de chiffre abstraite sans sanction en cas de constat de pollution grave, rien de concret, mise  part le fait que l'on va devoir donner de notre argent au nom de l'cologie car c'est bien connu les dgts engendr sont chimiquement attir par la monnaie.

En attendant le capitalisme et la socit de consommation n'est pas remise en cause, on nous bassine avec le CO2, pour ne prendre que l'exemple de la France, on nous incite  dlaisser le Diesel pour reprendre les Essence alors mme que le passage au Diesel tant vendu pour justement baisser le niveau d'mission de CO2, l'alternative propos c'est la voiture lectrique mais alors paye ton transfert de pollution sans parler du nuclaire les batteries sont en location et pour cause, il faut les remplacer souvent (par rapport  la dure de vie d'une voiture) qui en plus du fait d'utiliser une ressource rare et trs utile dans d'autres domaines important, est compos de matriaux polluant pour les sols parce qu'on nous parle beaucoup de la pollution de l'air mais celle de la terre et de l'eau beaucoup moins et pour cause, celle-ci mettent beaucoup plus en cause le systme capitaliste et la socit de consommation que la pollution de l'air qui est facilement attribuable  la masse d'habitant de la plante plutt que d'accuser les quelques uns qui eux polluent  travers la plante  grande chelle et uniquement dans le but de toujours faire plus de profit personnel. Et pourtant de simple ide permettrait d'enrayer de grande pollution mais le profit serais rparti plutt que d'engraisser une minorit, pour prendre l'exemple des meubles en bois, aujourd'hui la socit de consommation nous incite  acheter des meubles en agglomr qui ne tiennent pas sur le temps et contiennent plein de polluant (composs chimique pour agglomr le bois plus divers traitement) pour la terre et l'eau tout a dans le but que vous reveniez souvent racheter des nouveaux meubles (en plus de la pressions psychologique de devoir impressionner les autres par l'esthtique); alors que faire un meuble en bois vritable, il n'y a rien de plus "simple" et sur la dure on peut dire que a tient on voit encore de ces meubles qui ont plusieurs sicles, vous imaginez ce que va donner la consommation de bois agglomr dans plusieurs sicle ? Et pour boucler avec le CO2, moins de consommation d'arbres pour l'agglomr (et la surconsommation qui va avec) permettrait  la plante de consommer plus de CO2.

Et pour la voiture, qu'ils arrte de se foutre de nos gueules et qu'ils sortent les voitures  hydrogne directement transformer par la voiture, c'est si dur que a avec les technos et moyens que l'on a aujourd'hui ? Non au lieu de a ils veulent nous le vendre sous forme liquide (histoire de pouvoir faire des stations) mais niveau danger je suis pas sur que ce soit beaucoup mieux que la forme gazeuse.

Bref on le sait que c'est du vent toutes leurs mesures mais au lieu d'impos nos sujets (la relle pollution), on se laisse entrainer dans leurs sujets ceux qui leurs permettront de toujours plus nous taxer.

Il n'y a pas un outils qui permet d'avoir son empreinte cologique sur la plante ? a mintresserais de pouvoir me comparer  M. Hulot le maitre  penser de l'cologie, mme si tant gamins j'aimais bien regarder ces reportages parce que j'aime ma plante, a beaut et son histoire, je suis sur qu'il doit bien y avoir 3 zros minimum dans le coefficient multiplicateur entre lui et moi,  mon avantage bien sur, rien que sur l'utilisation de l'avion, cela ne m'es arriv qu'une fois et franchement j'aurais pu m'en passer, lui niveau utilisation d'engins polluant rgulier on peut mettre Hlico, ULM, Avion, 4x4, bateau ... j'en oubli surement, alors M. Hulot si il arrtait de se prendre pour un Hro cela serait bon pour la plante parce que du reste il n'a pas fini de rien qu'effacer sa propre empreinte.

----------


## Grogro

> Bon, c'est pas trop mal le truc de Bayrou mme si c'est la base dans plein de pays depuis longtemps. En vrac : 
> - interdiction pour les lus d'embaucher des membres de leur famille
> - fin de la rserve parlementaire (je comprends mme pas qu'un truc comme a ait exist, mme si grce  a mon club de plonge a eu 5000)
> - dclaration des frais sur justificatif (moi je serais pour la suppression de frais, avec le salaire qu'ils ont, ils peuvent se payer le resto)
> - pas plus de 3 mandats conscutifs (ce qui fait quand mme 15 ans et a priori la possibilit de ne pas tre lu pendant 5 ans pour rempiler 15 ans)
> - interdiction pour les parlementaires d'exercer une activit de conseil en parallle de leur mandat (et pourquoi pas toute activit en fait, comme a ils auront le temps de faire leur boulot et auront moins besoin d'assistants)
> - suppression de la Cour de Justice de la Rpublique (le truc qui a dit que Lagarde tait coupable mais l'a dispense de peine parce que TGCM)
> - les anciens prsidents ne seront plus au Conseil Constitutionnel (faudrait surtout retirer  celui en fonction le privilge de nommer les membres)
> 
> Le problme avec tout a c'est que c'est aux concerns qu'on demande de se prononcer...


D'o l'ide que Bayrou vient d'voquer, loin d'tre dconnante, de passer par un rfrendum pour contourner l'obstacle du parlement et du snat. Chose qui tait dans son programme en 2012.

----------


## Invit

Allez, le carnage commence : suppression des cotisations salariales sur l'assurance chmage et sant ds 2018.
http://bfmbusiness.bfmtv.com/france/...l-1180512.html

----------


## Grogro

Puisque ce topic semble avoir vocation  ne pas se cantonner  l'actualit du nouveau gouvernement, mais englober l'actu politico-conomique franaise comme le prcdent topic, un rcit assez iconique de l'agonie de la France priphrique : http://www.francetvinfo.fr/politique...0_2203562.html

Ce passage rsume  lui seul la problmatique industrielle : 

_"Une fermeture serait une catastrophe pour la rgion. De la MATT dpendent 130 familles", ragit Norbert Degoi, galement salari du site industriel. Pour ces trois syndicalistes, le calcul est tout fait : les salaris de la MATT ont en moyenne 51 ans. Si leur usine ferme, leurs maisons ne se vendront plus, ils resteront donc dans la rgion sans retrouver du travail, en attendant la retraite... Tous trois envisagent donc la grve pour viter une issue quils ont trop souvent vu se produire. "Ici, on ne vit pas, on survit", dcrit Anthony Lagneaux._

----------


## TallyHo

Du nouveau sur l'affaire Ferrand ?




> Alors qu'il tait dput du Finistre, Richard Ferrand, actuel ministre de la Cohsion des Territoires, aurait profit de son poste  l'Assemble nationale pour favoriser des lois sur les mutuelles, rapporte Le Canard Enchan mercredi. Il n'aurait "cess de veiller aux intrts de son employeur [les Mutuelles de Bretagne], qui l'avait salari pendant dix-neuf ans comme directeur gnral".
> 
> http://www.europe1.fr/politique/rich...uelles-3354239


Et Bayrou qui nous explique que cette affaire n'aurait pas eu lieu avec la loi sur la moralisation... Et si mon bon Bayrou puisque tu n'as pas jug utile d'y intgrer l'encadrement des lobbys... On se demande bien pourquoi  ::roll::

----------


## Fuigi

> Allez, le carnage commence : suppression des cotisations salariales sur l'assurance chmage et sant ds 2018.
> http://bfmbusiness.bfmtv.com/france/...l-1180512.html


Mais voyons cela sera compens par une augmentation de la CSG de 1,7 points de pourcentage, parce que "le chmage n'est plus un risque individuel" (entendu ce matin sur RMC de je sais pas qui  ::aie:: )

Mais faut pas s'en tonner, Macron l'avait dit avant son lection.

Les chmeurs ont de belles annes devant eux j'en suis convaincu ! (si jamais, c'est de l'ironie...)

Sinon, pour qu'on sente bien l'effet de cette rforme (augmentation du salaire annuel parait-il), le gouvernement repousser le prlvement  la source.

----------


## TallyHo

Ces dernires annes, il y a eu d'importantes affaires financires (Swiss Leaks et Panama Papers). Des conomistes se sont servis de ces rvlations pour les recouper avec les donnes fiscales de 3 pays : Norvge, Sude et Danemark.

Leur conclusion confirme le sentiment gnral : plus le niveau de richesse est important, plus l'vasion fiscale est importante. Mais l o a devient intressant, c'est qu'on s'aperoit que les ingalits sur la richesse sont bien plus importantes qu'on le pensait si on rvalue les patrimoines.

Ca pose aussi un autre souci : c'est un norme manque  gagner pour l'Etat car la mondialisation permet de fuir plus facilement. Quelles sont les solutions pour combler ce manque ? Imposer encore plus et s'endetter encore plus, autrement dit les "petites gens" payent. Ca cre une escalade aussi, plus d'impts donc plus d'vasion.

La seule solution viable est de lutter rellement contre l'vasion d'aprs eux. Et a aurait des effets bnfiques puisque, en change d'amnistie, des riches sont revenus et n'ont plus truand.

A lire ici : http://gabriel-zucman.eu/files/AJZ2017.pdf

Concrtement, que propose Macron en matire de lutte contre l'vasion fiscale ?

----------


## micka132

> Concrtement, que propose Macron en matire de lutte contre l'vasion fiscale ?


De dire qu'on a tout donn  sa femme?

----------


## TallyHo

> De dire qu'on a tout donn  sa femme?


Oui mais tu peux le faire... C'est limite mais tu as le droit  ::): 

Non mais srieusement, en voyant cette tude j'ai cherch dans son programme et je n'ai pas vu de grandes propositions sur l'vasion fiscale. Aprs je ne connais pas tout mais mme dans les comparatifs de programmes parus dans la presse, rien de trs prcis...

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Oui mais tu peux le faire... C'est limite mais tu as le droit 
> 
> Non mais srieusement, en voyant cette tude j'ai cherch dans son programme et je n'ai pas vu de grandes propositions sur l'vasion fiscale. Aprs je ne connais pas tout mais mme dans les comparatifs de programmes parus dans la presse, rien de trs prcis...


Est-ce que tu as vu UN SEUL truc vraiment prcis dans son programme ?  ::aie::

----------


## Ryu2000

Je ne pense pas que nous puissions faire grand chose contre l'vasion fiscale.
On a vu avec les Panama Papers que la grande majorit des oprations taient lgales.

Il y a des paradis fiscaux un peu partout.
Les riches savent bien dissimuler leur patrimoine, ils vont jusqu' crer des entreprises crans.
L'UE simplifie l'vasion fiscale, il y a des paradis fiscaux comme le Luxembourg, l'Irlande, etc...
vasion fiscale : une tude pointe les pratiques des banques europennes



> *Luxembourg, Irlande et Hong Kong : les principaux paradis fiscaux des banques europennes.* Le Luxembourg, l'Irlande et Hong-Kong font partie des paradis fiscaux privilgis par les tablissements tudis. En Irlande, cinq banques --la britannique RBS, la franaise Socit Gnrale, l'italienne UniCredit et les espagnoles Santander et BBVA-- "ont mme obtenu une rentabilit suprieure  100% et dgagent plus de bnfices qu'elles ne font de chiffre d'affaires", souligne Oxfam.


Par contre la classe moyenne ne fait aucune optimisation fiscale, elle paie le max.

Apparemment le gouvernement donne des "bonus fiscaux" aux riches...
Sarkozy : "Il n'y a eu aucun cadeau aux riches". Vraiment ?



> Faux. Comme le rvle une tude de Terra Nova, "think tank" proche du PS, les mnages les plus favoriss - *les 10% des contribuables aux revenus les plus levs,  partir de 3.786 euros par mois - ont reu 18,5 milliards durant le quinquennat*. Soit 54% des 34 milliards d'euros nets redistribus  l'ensemble des mnages. Ceci est le rsultat des mesures prises par la majorit ds 2007 (comme le bouclier fiscal) et que les corrections dcides par Nicolas Sarkozy aprs le dclenchement de la crise - il a alors en effet augment la fiscalit pour les plus aiss - n'ont pas compenses.

----------


## TallyHo

Quelques news du parti de Mr Propre :




> Une dizaine demploys du Modem taient rmunrs comme assistants parlementaires europens
> [...]
> Ce premier tmoignage confirme lenqute que franceinfo a men ces dernires semaines qui semble montrer lexistence dun "systme" de financement des salaris du MoDem par ses parlementaires. Sur la priode 2009-2014, une dizaine de salaris du sige du parti taient paralllement collaborateurs des dputs europens du MoDem mais la ralit de cette seconde activit est conteste par plusieurs tmoignages recueillis par franceinfo.
> 
> http://www.francetvinfo.fr/politique...f_2227807.html

----------


## ManusDei

Et hop, encore un tmoignage "anonyme" (la source a t nomme depuis, c'est un membre du cabinet d'Anne Hidalgo  Paris)  deux jours des lections.

Va peut-tre falloir apporter du concret au bout d'un moment... ce n'est pas parfait mais a c'est dj un peu plus solide non ?
(On refait une passe sur l'assistante de De Sarnez capable d'expliquer en dtail ce qu'elle a fait ?)

PS : le jour o y aura du concret, oui on mettra Bayrou dehors du parti  coups de pieds au cul, mais en attendant... Anticor et Transparency International sont satisfaites de ce qu'il a prsent y a quelques jours.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Quelques news du parti de Mr Propre :


Prsomption d'innocence qu'il disait ... (oui mais a dpend... donc a dpasse...)  ::roll::

----------


## Grogro

ManusDei depuis la fondation du MoDem n'avait jamais eu l'occasion d'tre expos politiquement. Occupant une place assez marginale dans la politique franaise de 2007  2017, c'est pas illogique que personne n'ait cherch si Monsieur Propre avait rellement le cul plus propre que l'UMPS. Aujourd'hui, Bayrou est ministre d'Etat, son parti associ au gouvernement, sa loi de moralisation espre drainer le marais franais. C'est donc assez "lgitime" que d'ventuelles affaires ne sortent que maintenant.

----------


## TallyHo

> ce n'est pas parfait mais a c'est dj un peu plus solide non ?


Un lien partisan pour explication ? Vive le biais... Tu as dj vu un vendeur te lister tous les dfauts de son produit au lieu des qualits ?




> Anticor et Transparency International sont satisfaites de ce qu'il a prsent y a quelques jours.


Satisfaites, non. Plutt satisfaites, oui. C'est une nuance importante, c'est une avance mais elles mettent des rserves ou des regrets.




> Aujourd'hui, Bayrou est ministre d'Etat, son parti associ au gouvernement, sa loi de moralisation espre drainer le marais franais. C'est donc assez "lgitime" que d'ventuelles affaires ne sortent que maintenant.


Merci d'avoir compris l'ironie de mon message...  :;): 

Bien sur qu'ils ont des dossiers les uns contre les autres. Ca me fera toujours sourire de voir que des gens croient que la politique est une activit saine et qu'ils donnent des postes par sympathie ou comptence. C'est des calculs, il n'y a pas d'amis l dedans. D'ailleurs tu le vois bien quand il y en a un qui tombe, les rats quittent le navire, voire participent  le couler.

Depuis le dbut et avant mme son lection, j'ai dit qu'il y a un certain nombre de choses qui vont se retourner contre Macron. Il a lui-mme plant des bombes. La moralisation en est une. Je ne dis pas qu'il n'en faut pas, au contraire, mais pas comme cela a t prsent avec une soi-disante caution morale.

La grosse majorit qui semble se dessiner, si on en croit les mdias, va en tre une autre. Outre le fait que a pose un srieux souci dmocratique pour l'expression de l'opposition, a peut donner une majorit trop sure d'elle. D'autant plus que tu as pas mal de dbutants donc a va ajouter du cafouillage au dpart. Et, en plus de a, c'est une "fausse" majorit, c'est un truc gauche-droite btard en fait. Est ce que a va bien s'entendre ?

Et puis une autre chose, les franais veulent un nouveau paysage politique. Ils n'ont pas demand  avoir une mono-assemble... Si avant ils trouvaient que c'tait trop prsidentiel et qu'on ne les coutaient pas, l ils ne vont pas tre dus, on va avoir un vrai monarque avec sa cour et qui pourra faire "n'importe quoi". Tu auras des partis populaires qui n'auront peut-tre pas de groupe, tant pis pour 40% des franais... Est ce qu'ils vont accepter cela bien longtemps ?

Et dernire chose avec des gens qui viennent de la socit civile, les pratiques... Je veux dire par l, on va avoir des gens au pouvoir qui sont habitues  des pratiques dans leur vie pro mais qui sont totalement incompatibles avec la vie politique (et je ne parle pas de "combines"). L aussi a peut conduire  des escalades de polmiques avec un bruit parasite qui va occulter l'essentiel, a va ajouter de l'nervement envers la classe politique, etc...




> Prsomption d'innocence qu'il disait ... (oui mais a dpend... donc a dpasse...)


Commentaire toujours aussi pertinent, en lien avec le sujet et pas du tout personnel. Et en plus je n'accuse personne... Si tu veux t'nerver sur quelqu'un, adresse toi au journaliste qui a rdig l'article  :;):

----------


## survivals

> Et hop, encore un tmoignage "anonyme" (la source a t nomme depuis, c'est un membre du cabinet d'Anne Hidalgo  Paris)  deux jours des lections.
> 
> Va peut-tre falloir apporter du concret au bout d'un moment... ce n'est pas parfait mais a c'est dj un peu plus solide non ?
> (On refait une passe sur l'assistante de De Sarnez capable d'expliquer en dtail ce qu'elle a fait ?)
> 
> PS : le jour o y aura du concret, oui on mettra Bayrou dehors du parti  coups de pieds au cul, mais en attendant... Anticor et Transparency International sont satisfaites de ce qu'il a prsent y a quelques jours.


Oui enfin dj qu'on aille jusqu'au bout de l'Affaire Ferrand, parce que je ne me contenterais pas d'un : oui mais c'est lgal ! Na.
Car c'est typiquement le genre de cas que l'on ne voudrait plus voir et que l'on aimerait bien voir lgifr en mode rpression plutt que dans le mode pas de preuve pas de dlit, j'imagine qu'il a pas fait un courrier  sa femme pour la prvenir de se positionner sur le march publique. De plus j'aimerais bien qu'on creuse un peu sur ce qu'il est arriv au prcdent propritaire afin de voir si le "dlit d'initier" (je sais pas si c'est le bon terme) n'a pas commenc avant a.
trange que le prcdent propritaire vende juste avant.

Parce que l'histoire du Modem, a peut trs bien tre une couche propre que l'on rajoute sur une couche salle pour la faire oublier.

----------


## TallyHo

> Oui enfin dj qu'on aille jusqu'au bout de l'Affaire Ferrand, parce que je ne me contenterais pas d'un : oui mais c'est lgal ! Na.


C'est ce que j'voquais, les pratiques incompatibles entre vie pro et politique, c'est lgal mais pas moral. Comment veux tu lgifrer l-dessus ? Et puis on voit bien qu'il ne faut pas compter sur eux pour partir d'eux-mmes quand il y a un truc louche moralement, on a vu le discours derrire lequel il se cache : c'est lgal. Donc voila, la messe est dite... Ils ont eu raison de ne pas appeler cette loi "moralisation" au final  :;):

----------


## survivals

> C'est ce que j'voquais, les pratiques incompatibles entre vie pro et politique, c'est lgal mais pas moral. Comment veux tu lgifrer l-dessus ? Et puis on voit bien qu'il ne faut pas compter sur eux pour partir d'eux-mmes quand il y a un truc louche moralement, on a vu le discours derrire lequel il se cache : c'est lgal. Donc voila, la messe est dite... Ils ont eu raison de ne pas appeler cette loi "moralisation" au final


On juge bien sur la morale de temps en temps, quand on voit certaines combine/arnaque qui sont jug alors que lgal, on juge l'abus de confiance ou de crdulit de la victime, mais l bizarrement on sent l'arnaque mais comme il n'y a pas de victime, on n'insiste pas, mais bon le minimum c'est que le gars soit mis au placard, un poste o il ne pourra pas s'enrichir avec les infos du systme publique, mais pour moi c'est limite du dlit d'initier, comme en bourse.

----------


## TallyHo

> On juge bien sur la morale de temps en temps, quand on voit certaines combine/arnaque qui sont jug alors que lgal, on juge l'abus de confiance ou de crdulit de la victime


Oui tout  fait mais je ne parlais pas d'abus spcialement. Je prends un exemple pour me faire comprendre : les cadeaux. Qui va t'empcher de faire des cadeaux  une personne ?

----------


## survivals

> Oui tout  fait mais je ne parlais pas d'abus spcialement. Je prends un exemple pour me faire comprendre : les cadeaux. Qui va t'empcher de faire des cadeaux  une personne ?


Peut tre qu'il faudrait l'interdire pour les personnes qui occupent une certaine fonction, je vois pas o est le problme, nous avons tous des contraintes li  notre mtier.
Et tant donn que leur mtier leur confre des pouvoirs dont certaines personnes se payeraient bien les services, qu'on le sait, pourquoi il n'y a pas de contrle systmatique.
Et pour ceux qui y verrait une mesure autoritaire, par exemple : Je suis bien contrl sur les routes systmatiquement alors que prsum innocent.
Si tu veux pas que les soupons pse sur toi, rien ne t'oblige de refuser les cadeaux ou d'en faire don  une association, il y en a qui le font.
Si tu accepte un cadeau c'est que tu estime que tu le mrite et que donc tu as fait un travail spcifiquement pour cette personne.
On ne parle pas de n'importe qui non plus mais bien de personne qui ont un pouvoir publique qu'il soit dcisionnaire, financier ou de l'information, on oubli qu'aujourd'hui celui qui a l'information le plus tt peut se faire beaucoup d'argent.
Ces contrles sont fait mme si insuffisant dans le prive (l'AMF par exemple), mais le publique personne juge bon de les contrler alors que bien plus influent (Gilet fluo, Ampoules basse consommation, thylotest, boisson nergisante, jeux d'argent sur Internet, paquet de cigarette unique ... bientt le nouveau clavier AZERTY)

----------


## Invit

Bon bah a va finir pas loin de ce que je disais : raz de mare REM, LR autour de 100, PS aux fraises et le FN qui ne transforme pas l'essai et ne dpassera pas les 10 siges. Le raz de mare a l'air mme plus gros que prvu, ce qui limite le score de FI, mais qui progressera en siges. L'abstention a pas du leur faire du bien non plus, et a veut dire qu'il faut 25% pour se maintenir au second tour, donc a rend la projection d'autant plus fiable.

----------


## TallyHo

Tant mieux ! Je ne suis pas devenu macronniste mais les larges majorits ont prouv leur "efficacit"... Comprendra qui pourra...  :;): 

Sinon j'ai un peu de mal  comprendre les motivations lectorales parfois. Les gens sont de plus en plus ceinturs conomiquement, ils veulent de l'expression populaire et de la dmocratie. Et ils nous mettent un ultra-libral au pouvoir, qui va nous faire revenir 100 ans en arrire sur le travail, avec une assemble  parti unique qui ne favorisera pas le dbat dmocratique.

Mais bon... On a vit le FN alors a va...  ::aie:: 

Quelle connerie ces votes utiles et dgagistes, les gens ne rflchissent plus, ils ne s'intressent plus au fond (les programmes), la politique est devenue de la com' et du packaging comme un vulgaire produit de supermarch.

----------


## halaster08

Moi ce qui me choque dans ces rsultats, c'est surtout le record d'absention plus de 50%, et en trs net hausse par rapport aux lctions prcdentes. Jusqu'o doit aller l'abstention pour les politiciens se remettent en question?
Malgr la net victoire de Macron, j'ai plutot l'impression que le "renouveau" et la "moralisation" qu'il a promit n'ont convaincu personne, voire pire. Certes il a russi  s'accaparer une large partie des voies PS et LR. Mais au final cette nouvelle assemble reprsentera encore moins la France que la prcdente.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Jusqu'o doit aller l'abstention pour les politiciens se remettent en question?


Il pourrait y avoir 99% d'abstentions a ne changerait rien pour les politiciens...

----------


## BenoitM

> Tant mieux ! Je ne suis pas devenu macronniste mais les larges majorits ont prouv leur "efficacit"... Comprendra qui pourra... 
> 
> Sinon j'ai un peu de mal  comprendre les motivations lectorales parfois. Les gens sont de plus en plus ceinturs conomiquement, ils veulent de l'expression populaire et de la dmocratie. Et ils nous mettent un ultra-libral au pouvoir, qui va nous faire revenir 100 ans en arrire sur le travail, avec une assemble  parti unique qui ne favorisera pas le dbat dmocratique.


Ah Macron va rouvrir les mines? Vous allez passer au 48h semaine?

Sinon bon il y avait le choix avec 
des fascistes ultralibraux 
des conservateurs ultralibraux
des socialiste libraux 

donc vot pour quelqu'un qui se prsente librale me semble plus cohrent :p




> Il pourrait y avoir 99% d'abstentions a ne changerait rien pour les politiciens...


C'est surtout que personne ne connait le moyen de faire revenir les gens vers la politique

----------


## DevTroglodyte

> Jusqu'o doit aller l'abstention pour les politiciens se remettent en question?


Ho, je dirais 100%...

Moi ce qui m'a le plus nerv, c'est d'entendre des gens dire "je vais voter LREM, vu que Macron est prsident...", alors que c'est totalement contraire  leurs valeurs. Jamais compris cet esprit moutonnier sans la moindre rflexion. Surtout quand on sait que ledit Macron n'est prsident que parce qu'en face, on avait le FN.

----------


## Mdinoc

> Moi ce qui m'a le plus nerv, c'est d'entendre des gens dire "je vais voter LREM, vu que Macron est prsident...", alors que c'est totalement contraire  leurs valeurs. Jamais compris cet esprit moutonnier sans la moindre rflexion. Surtout quand on sait que ledit Macron n'est prsident que parce qu'en face, on avait le FN.


Et le pire, c'est qu'on nous avait dj fait le coup avec l'Union pour une Majorit Prsidentielle, dans les mmes circonstances...

----------


## Ryu2000

> C'est surtout que personne ne connait le moyen de faire revenir les gens vers la politique


Ou peut tre que les gens ont compris que la politique tait du thtre et que rien ne changerait...
Les gens ont raisons d'tre convaincu par aucun projet.

Le bon ct c'est que Macron dit clairement qu'il n'y a pas de gauche et pas de droite et qu'il prendrait des types du PS, de l'UMP et du centre, parce qu'au final c'est la mme chose.

Ce qui est dommage c'est que les peuples des nations de l'UE ne se rendent pas compte  quel point l'UE pse sur la politique de leur pays.
Si on regarde les taux d'abstentions aux lections du Parlement europen.:
Taux d'abstention - lections europennes
L'abstention stagne autour de 55%.
Alors qu'au final le parlement europen a plus de pouvoir sur la France que le prsident de la France.

L'abstention aux lections lgislatives monte un peu :
Taux d'abstention - lections lgislatives

----------


## Invit

> Vous allez passer au 48h semaine?


Beh c'est pas franchement exclu. Si beaucoup d'entre nous sont  42 - 43 h / semaine payes 37, si suffit de passer  40 h payes pour nous faire bosser 48 h. C'est magique  ::mrgreen:: 
Sinon, les travaux pnibles existent encore. Moins dangereux que les mines peut-tre (et encore), mais tout aussi usants.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Surtout quand on sait que ledit Macron n'est prsident que parce qu'en face, on avait le FN.


Heu, c'est faux, a ! Il est arriv en tte au premier tour, et le FN second. Il y avait d'autres possibilits de voter lors du 1er tour de la Prsidentielle. Donc, il est prsident parce qu'il y a plus de votants pour lui au 1er tour que pour les autres. C'est donc le choix d'une majorit relative de votants lors du 1er tour des prsidentielles. 

Ceux qui n'ont pas vot, ont laiss les autres dcids pour eux, ils n'ont donc aucune lgitimit pour se plaindre.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Il est arriv en tte au premier tour


Ouais c'est incroyable qu'un truc comme a ait pu arriver...
Bon en mme temps avoir l'ensemble des mdias derrire soit a aide.
C'est le candidat des banques, des gros patrons, des mdias, etc... (proche d'Attali, Minc, BHL)

Mais effectivement il a russi  avoir *18,19% des inscrits* qui ont vot pour lui au premier tour de la prsidentielles 2017...
Election prsidentielle 2017 : rsultats globaux du premier tour

Comme prvu on allait faire pire que Sarkozy et Hollande, l'objectif est clairement atteint.
On va encore en chier pendant 5 ans.
De toute faon ce n'est pas un prsident magique qui pourra nous sauver...

----------


## BenoitM

> Ouais c'est incroyable qu'un truc comme a ait pu arriver...
> Bon en mme temps avoir l'ensemble des mdias derrire soit a aide.


C'est surtout d'avoir choisi Fillion comme candidat et le pitre bilan du PS  qui a aid Macron.





> Comme prvu on allait faire pire que Sarkozy et Hollande, l'objectif est clairement atteint.
> On va encore en chier pendant 5 ans.


Et de toute faon quelque soit le candidat tu aurais dis la mme chose 





> De toute faon ce n'est pas un prsident magique qui pourra nous sauver...


Ah ben alors pourquoi continues-tu  faire du Macron Bashing?  ::):

----------


## Ryu2000

> C'est surtout d'avoir choisi Fillion comme candidat et le pitre bilan du PS  qui a aid Macron.


Le PS et l'UMP ont voulu faire des primaires et a a trs bien march.
Le PS voulait Valls, l'UMP voulait Jup.
Le PS a eu machin j'ai oubli son nom et l'UMP a eu Fillon.
C'tait parfait !  :8-):  ::P:  ::D:  ::mrgreen::  ::lol:: 

Ils ne feront peut tre pas de primaire la prochaine fois ^^

Macron c'est la suite du PS, Hollande se la pte un peu d'ailleurs il est dans l'tat d'esprit : "Macron c'est moi qui lui ait tout appris".




> Et de toute faon quelque soit le candidat tu aurais dis la mme chose


Peut tre, mais c'est encore pire quand il s'agit du candidat du systme.
Quand les mdias, les politiques, le showbizz disent de voter pour quelqu'un c'est mauvais signe et c'est ce qui est arriv avec Macron avant le 1er tour.




> Ah ben alors pourquoi continues-tu  faire du Macron Bashing?


Parce que c'est le pire.
Avant le premier tour Macron c'est celui que je dtestais le plus, j'ai pas de raison de l'apprcier plus maintenant.

----------


## ManusDei

> Moi ce qui me choque dans ces rsultats, c'est surtout le record d'absention plus de 50%, et en trs net hausse par rapport aux lctions prcdentes. Jusqu'o doit aller l'abstention pour les politiciens se remettent en question?
> Malgr la net victoire de Macron, j'ai plutot l'impression que le "renouveau" et la "moralisation" qu'il a promit n'ont convaincu personne, voire pire. Certes il a russi  s'accaparer une large partie des voies PS et LR. Mais au final cette nouvelle assemble reprsentera encore moins la France que la prcdente.


De ce que j'en vois localement, tu as plutt une combinaison de deux choses. La premire c'est que l'lectorat qui a vot Macron aux prsidentielle s'est dplac (alors qu'ils avaient vot sans conviction).
La deuxime, qui a une grosse part dans l'abstention c'est que les votants des partis traditionnels (PS, LR) sont pour beaucoup rests  la maison ou sont partis jouer aux boules.
Bref le dgagisme a fait des ravages chez les partis traditionnels.

----------


## survivals

> Ah Macron va rouvrir les mines? Vous allez passer au 48h semaine?
> 
> Sinon bon il y avait le choix avec 
> des fascistes ultralibraux 
> des conservateurs ultralibraux
> des socialiste libraux 
> 
> donc vot pour quelqu'un qui se prsente librale me semble plus cohrent :p
> 
> ...


Euh socialiste libraux c'est pas Macron ? Parce que le ct socialisme du parti socialiste a fait longtemps qu'on l'a pas vu.

Les conservateurs c'est aussi Macron, il s'agit bien l de conserver le systme actuel tout en dtruisant les avancs sociale, en gros, retour dans le pass.

J'ai pas vu de parti Fasciste et pour cause c'est interdit par la loi.

On a surtout effray les gens avec les "complotistes" et le "Fascisme", tout en dcrdibilisant l'information venant d'Internet.

Moi j'attends qu'une chose, c'est de voir les votants pour Macron se faire licencier abusivement pour dlocaliser dans l'Est, pour les autres, je les invite  aller voir les 1er pour avoir des explications.

----------


## DevTroglodyte

> Heu, c'est faux, a ! Il est arriv en tte au premier tour, et le FN second. Il y avait d'autres possibilits de voter lors du 1er tour de la Prsidentielle.


Avec un taux d'abstention lev pour une prsidentielle, et il a eu un des plus bas scores pour un premier au premier tour. Et face  un FN il n'a dcroch qu'un 65%, quand Chirac (pourtant un magouilleur d'un tout autre niveau) avait fait plus de 80%. Sans compter que si dans le dcompte on inclut les absentions et les votes blancs/nuls, Macron a fait moins de 50%. Bref, pour moi, il n'a gagn qu' cause du FN. Et des affaires des hommes politiques pourris jusqu la moelle, c'est vrai. Je ne vais pas dire qu'il n'est pas lgitime, mais le maintiens que a m'agace de voir des gens renier leurs idaux juste pour donner la majorit au prsident lu.




> Moi j'attends qu'une chose, c'est de voir les votants pour Macron se faire licencier abusivement pour dlocaliser dans l'Est, pour les autres, je les invite  aller voir les 1er pour avoir des explications.


Du coup je me demande  qui les entreprises comptent vendre leurs produits. Parce que prcariser ou rendre pauvre les occidentaux, c'est rduire drastiquement leurs dbouchs. 'Fin bon, doivent pas se rendre compte qu'ils se tirent une balle dans le pied  soutenir des politiques  la con.

----------


## BenoitM

> Euh socialiste libraux c'est pas Macron ? Parce que le ct socialisme du parti socialiste a fait longtemps qu'on l'a pas vu.
> 
> Les conservateurs c'est aussi Macron, il s'agit bien l de conserver le systme actuel tout en dtruisant les avancs sociale, en gros, retour dans le pass.
> 
> J'ai pas vu de parti Fasciste et pour cause c'est interdit par la loi.
> 
> On a surtout effray les gens avec les "complotistes" et le "Fascisme", tout en dcrdibilisant l'information venant d'Internet.
> 
> Moi j'attends qu'une chose, c'est de voir les votants pour Macron se faire licencier abusivement pour dlocaliser dans l'Est, pour les autres, je les invite  aller voir les 1er pour avoir des explications.


Euh non Macron il est du centre :p
Ben c'est le PS qui dit qu'il est socialiste.

Euh conservateur pour moi c'est surtout dans les questions thiques mariage homosexuel, euthanasie, femme  la maison, avortement, ...

Bien sur au FN c'est des gentils bisounours, c'est pas de le faute si les camps de la mort sont un dtail de l'histoire et que personne ne les comprends.
Qu'est ce que c'est le gnocide de juifs, tsiganes, (homosexuel et autres) sinon des petits dtails de l'histoire...

DevTroglodyte: Euh renier leurs idaux? Il y a encore un idal promu dans les partis? (et des gens pour y croire?)

----------


## Ryu2000

> Bref, pour moi, il n'a gagn qu' cause du FN. Et des affaires des hommes politiques pourris jusqu la moelle, c'est vrai.


Il a gagn  cause des mdias.
Il a t cr et soutenu par le systme.
L'argument pour voter Macron c'tait "Regardez c'est un nouveau il a pas encore trop eu le temps de magouiller !".
Macron a particip  la vente d'Alstom  des amricains...

Les mdias se sont galement acharn sur Fillon, alors que tout ce qu'il a fait c'est de dclar que sa femme et ses enfants bossaient pour lui (pratique super courante)...
Si ils veulent vraiment stopper cette pratique il suffit de vrifier que tous les assistants travaillent. (ou d'interdire carrment les assistants)
Mais en politique c'est compliqu de faire la diffrence entre un gars qui bosse et un qui ne fait strictement rien...

Les gens dtestaient le PS aprs 5 ans d'Hollande (comme ils dtestaient l'UMP aprs 5 ans de Sarkozy).
Aprs 5 ans de Macron je ne sais pas ce qui va arriver, vu qu'En Marche c'est la fusion du PS et de l'UMP.




> Et face  un FN il n'a dcroch qu'un 65%, quand Chirac (pourtant un magouilleur d'un tout autre niveau) avait fait plus de 80%.


Le FN de Marine n'a rien a voir avec le FN de Jean Marie...
Elle a tout fait pour d-diaboliser le parti, alors que le pre en avait strictement rien  foutre, il est un peu punk le vieux ^^  ::ptdr:: 
D'ailleurs le pre s'est fait dgager.

----------


## TallyHo

> Ceux qui n'ont pas vot, ont laiss les autres dcids pour eux, ils n'ont donc aucune lgitimit pour se plaindre.


Tu pourrais avoir cet argument si on avait une vraie prise en compte du vote blanc... Aujourd'hui le vote blanc a veut dire : "bien mon gars, tu t'es dplac mais on s'en fout tant que tu ne choisis pas dans une liste prdtermine". Nous sommes dans une restriction de choix et on n'a pas la possibilit de les refuser (exemple : x% de blancs, on recommence).

Accessoirement, cette crasante majorit qui semble se dessiner repose la question de la proportionnelle...

----------


## Marco46

> Heu, c'est faux, a ! Il est arriv en tte au premier tour, et le FN second. Il y avait d'autres possibilits de voter lors du 1er tour de la Prsidentielle. Donc, il est prsident parce qu'il y a plus de votants pour lui au 1er tour que pour les autres. C'est donc le choix d'une majorit relative de votants lors du 1er tour des prsidentielles. 
> 
> Ceux qui n'ont pas vot, ont laiss les autres dcids pour eux, ils n'ont donc aucune lgitimit pour se plaindre.


Si tu meurs de faim et qu'on te donne le choix entre un plat de merde ou de la soupe au vomi, si t'as encore faim 1h aprs c'est parce que t'as pas mang ?

La ralit c'est que Macron reprsente  peine 15% de la population franaise. En trs gros c'est la petite et moyenne bourgeoisie urbaine comme la thorise assez bien fcharton.

----------


## Darkzinus

> Le FN de Marine n'a rien a voir avec le FN de Jean Marie...
> Elle a tout fait pour d-diaboliser le parti, alors que le pre en avait strictement rien  foutre, il est un peu punk le vieux ^^ 
> D'ailleurs le pre s'est fait dgager.


Moui elle a juste chang l'habillage quoi ... Mais dire que le parti n'a rien  voir ...

----------


## TallyHo

> Bien sur au FN c'est des gentils bisounours, c'est pas de le faute si les camps de la mort sont un dtail de l'histoire et que personne ne les comprends.


Ce n'est pas le FN, c'est les propos d'une personne. C'est comme si tu me disais que tous les socialos pensent qu'on n'a pas de dent... Et je dis a sans adhrer au FN mais stop  la personnification si on veut discuter srieusement.

Ensuite, pas mal d'hommes politiques ont eu des relations ou passs douteux... On parle des amis de Bousquet ?

----------


## BenoitM

> Si tu meurs de faim et qu'on te donne le choix entre un plat de merde ou de la soupe au vomi, si t'as encore faim 1h aprs c'est parce que t'as pas mang ?
> 
> La ralit c'est que Macron reprsente  peine 15% de la population franaise. En trs gros c'est la petite et moyenne bourgeoisie urbaine comme la thorise assez bien fcharton.


A part que d'aprs les gens, il n'y a que de la merde et personne n'a encore trouv le bon cuistot...
Et qu' premire vue se bon cuistot n'existe dans aucun pays...
Et que maintenant tu as les sans gluten, les vegs, les vgans, les pro viandes, les sans sucre, les bio, les pro sucre  ::D: 
Et donc mme si ton plat est bon il sera dtest par les 75% des autres  ::D:

----------


## Ryu2000

> Mais dire que le parti n'a rien  voir ...


Si c'est plus du tout la mme chose.
D'ailleurs les anciens lecteurs du FN n'aiment pas du tout Marine, ils prfrent Marion Marchal, mais elle s'est barr je crois.

Marine est jug irrprochable par Roger Cukierman...
Il aurait pas dit la mme chose de Jean Marie ^^

Il y a plusieurs courants dans le FN, il y a effectivement des gens qui aimaient bien le vieux FN, mais ils sont une minorit.
La ligne de Philippot est diffrente du vieux FN.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Avec un taux d'abstention lev pour une prsidentielle, et il a eu un des plus bas scores pour un premier au premier tour. Et face  un FN il n'a dcroch qu'un 65%, quand Chirac (pourtant un magouilleur d'un tout autre niveau) avait fait plus de 80%. Sans compter que si dans le dcompte on inclut les absentions et les votes blancs/nuls, Macron a fait moins de 50%. Bref, pour moi, il n'a gagn qu' cause du FN. Et des affaires des hommes politiques pourris jusqu la moelle, c'est vrai. Je ne vais pas dire qu'il n'est pas lgitime, mais le maintiens que a m'agace de voir des gens renier leurs idaux juste pour donner la majorit au prsident lu.


Le taux d'abstention ne rentre pas en ligne de compte. Un certain nombre d'inscrits prfrent les autres choisirent pour eux. C'est leur droit, qu'ils ne viennent pas se plaindre des rsultats.
Ensuite, je ne pense pas que les gens renient leurs idaux. Que ce soit les socialistes ou les LR, voter Macron c'est voter pour leurs idaux. Il n'y a que la bordure gauche (qui a vot Hamon aux primaires) du PS qui n'adhre pas  Macron, et la bordure droite (de plus en plus large) de LR. Pour le reste, ils sont Macron-compatibles  ~80%. 
C'est la victoire de l'UMPS si cher  Marine, et qui dmontre que sur ce point, elle avait parfaitement raison.





> Tu pourrais avoir cet argument si on avait une vraie prise en compte du vote blanc... Aujourd'hui le vote blanc a veut dire : "bien mon gars, tu t'es dplac mais on s'en fout tant que tu ne choisis pas dans une liste prdtermine". Nous sommes dans une restriction de choix et on n'a pas la possibilit de les refuser (exemple : x% de blancs, on recommence).
> 
> Accessoirement, cette crasante majorit qui semble se dessiner repose la question de la proportionnelle...


Les votes sont comptabiliss  part, et le vote blanc exprime clairement un choix : "Ce qui m'est propos ne me convient pas". L'abstention, c'est : "Faites ce que vous voulez, je m'en bat les c******s !".
Pour la proportionnelle, je suis d'accord. a va tre marrant de voir si cette proposition de Macron tient encore alors que l'actuel systme lui a t favorable...  :;): 




> La ralit c'est que Macron reprsente  peine 15% de la population franaise. En trs gros c'est la petite et moyenne bourgeoisie urbaine comme la thorise assez bien fcharton.


Il reprsente 19 % (et des poussires) des inscrits. Ceux qui n'ont pas vot ont laiss leur choix  ceux qui ont vot. Entre les 11 candidats, plus le vote blanc, il y avait de quoi faire...

----------


## Gunny

> Bon bah a va finir pas loin de ce que je disais : raz de mare REM, LR autour de 100, PS aux fraises et le FN qui ne transforme pas l'essai et ne dpassera pas les 10 siges. Le raz de mare a l'air mme plus gros que prvu, ce qui limite le score de FI, mais qui progressera en siges. L'abstention a pas du leur faire du bien non plus, et a veut dire qu'il faut 25% pour se maintenir au second tour, donc a rend la projection d'autant plus fiable.


Les rsultats du premier tour me donnent bien la nause mais sont en effet bien explicables. PS et LR sont au bord de l'explosion et a ne fait que le confirmer, j'espre qu'ils ont eu le message mais mon avis est qu'ils vont continuer  pourrir la vie politiquer franaise jusqu'au dernier militant. Le Fn est comme  son habitude, pas vraiment de changement, content d'tre un gros parti d'opposition sans en avoir les responsabilits. FI et l'extrme gauche n'ont pas retenu les leons du premier tour. Non, attendez, c'est pas exactement a : ils ne retiennent jamais la leon. Face au raz-de-mare REM ils se sont juste tirs dans les pattes, ont t dcrdibiliss par le ni-ni de Mlenchon et ont globalement t inaudibles et invisibles durant cette campagne.
Et dans ma circonscription ce sera encore FN vs REM. J'ai vot Macron face  Le Pen, mais cette fois je voterai blanc.

----------


## Invit

> Les votes sont comptabiliss  part, et le vote blanc exprime clairement un choix : "Ce qui m'est propos ne me convient pas". L'abstention, c'est : "Faites ce que vous voulez, je m'en bat les c******s !".


Mais a c'est toi qui le dit. Ce n'est crit nulle part. 
Le vote blanc est comptabilit  part tout comme l'abstention et le vote nul. Aucune de ces trois solutions n'a de consquence. Les trois choix ont exactement le mme rsultat. On peut les mettre au mme niveau que pisser dans un violon.
Quelqu'un qui n'aurait pas vraiment de prfrence pour un candidat mais qui tiendrait  aller voter irait voter blanc. Il aura laiss les autres choisir  sa place. Pourquoi n'aurait-il pas le droit de se plaindre ? Comment tu sais combien de votes blancs expriment un dsaccord et combien expriment un "allez-y, moi je ne sais pas" ? Tu ne peux pas savoir. Idem pour les absentions. C'est ton interprtation personnelle, que tu ne peux en aucun cas gnraliser. Encore moins retirer d'office le droit de plainte aux abstentionnistes.

----------


## TallyHo

> Les votes sont comptabiliss  part, et le vote blanc exprime clairement un choix : "Ce qui m'est propos ne me convient pas".


Et ils te rpondent : "On s'en fout" car a ne porte pas  consquence.




> L'abstention, c'est : "Faites ce que vous voulez, je m'en bat les c******s !".


Pas que... C'est surtout le vrai rejet et la volont de ne pas lgitimer le pouvoir lu :




> Labstention consiste  ne pas participer  une lection ou  des oprations de rfrendum. Elle traduit soit un dsintrt total pour la vie publique, soit un choix politique actif consistant  ne pas se prononcer afin de montrer son dsaccord.
> [...]
> Nanmoins, labstention semble traduire une crise de la reprsentation et peut poser la question de la lgitimit du pouvoir politique lu avec une faible participation.
> 
> http://www.vie-publique.fr/decouvert...fferences.html


Conclusion, il faudrait une proportionnelle ET une vraie prise en compte du blanc qui porte  consquence ET une prise en compte de la participation. En dessous d'un pourcentage, on recommence.

Et  partir de l, effectivement celui qui ne vote pas ne pourra pas se plaindre.

----------


## DevTroglodyte

> Si c'est plus du tout la mme chose.


Juste en faade. Mme s'il y a un courant un poil moins  l'extrme droite avec Philipot, ce courant a l'air d'avoir du mal sur les lgislatives. Et le coeur du FN reste quand mme le mme qu' l'poque du pre Le Pen, mme si la nouvelle couche de vernis apport par la fille, et le raz le bol des lecteurs a apport une population moins extrme.




> Il reprsente 19 % (et des poussires) des inscrits. Ceux qui n'ont pas vot ont laiss leur choix  ceux qui ont vot. Entre les 11 candidats, plus le vote blanc, il y avait de quoi faire...


Et ce n'est absolument pas normal qu'un prsident soit lu avec si peu de voix. Surtout dans un rgime prsidentiel comme celui de la 5e Rpublique. Il devrait y avoir un quorum pour les lections, et une vraie prise en compte du vote blanc.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Juste en faade.


Ouais je sais pas, a m'a pas l'air d'tre un changement de faade...
Pour beaucoup le FN est  gauche aujourd'hui, alors que c'tait pas le cas avant.
La ligne Philippot / Marine change de l'ancienne ligne.

Le FN devrait virer Marine, Louis Aliot, Gilbert Collard (qui n'est pas vraiment au FN), etc...
Ou alors ils devraient supprimer le parti ou au moins changer la personne  la tte.

Ou des gens devraient crer un nouveau parti patriote, qui soit bien UE critique et qui soit pote avec les franais musulmans.

===
Bon sinon, il n'y a pas que des mauvaises nouvelles avec ces lgislatives :
Droute aux lgislatives : le PS pourrait perdre plus de 95 millions d'euros
_Le manque  gagner par Solfrino pourrait menacer le Parti socialiste de faillite._

Mais bon c'est une destruction contrl, Hollande savait pertinemment que c'est ce qui allait arriver.
C'est pour a qu'il soutenait Macron depuis le dbut.

----------


## Jon Shannow

Je suis d'accord que le vote blanc devrait tre pris en considration, et donc pouvoir faire invalider l'lection en-dea d'un certains % de votes partisans. 

Mais, dans le cas actuel, les rgles tant connues de tous, dire : On vote pas et on crache sur ceux qui votent, a me parait un peu du foutage de gueule. 

En plus dire que Macron n'est pas lgitime parce qu'il n'a que 20% des inscrits, quid alors des prcdents prsidents ? 
Il faut un systme lectoral, celui-ci n'est pas parfait, mais avec 11 candidats, les chances pour que l'un d'entre eux obtienne plus de 50% sont quasi nulles. Donc, il n'y aura aucun prsident lgitime. 

Maintenant, vous tirez  vue sur Macron, parce que ce n'est pas votre choix (ce n'est pas le mien non plus), parce qu'il a ratiss large, parce que Fillon, parce que Hamon, parce que Marine/dbat, ... Mais, est-ce sa faute ? Est-ce lui qui a choisi Fillon ? Est-ce lui qui a pouss Fillon a fonc tte baisse dans le mur ? Est-ce lui qui a choisi Hamon ? Est-ce lui qui a empch Hamon d'appeler  voter Mlenchon ? Est-ce lui qui a fait se ridiculiser Marine ?

Les gens ont vot, ou pas, et les rsultats sont ce qu'ils sont. 

Et les abstentionnistes me font marrer. Quels qu'aurait t l'lu, ils auraient rler comme quoi c'tait pas leur choix. Ben, oui, aprs tout, ils n'ont pas choisi, du coup, c'est pas leur choix. Je ne vote, donc je rle ! La nouvelle doctrine  ?  ::weird::  


Moi, ce qui me fait franchement rler, ce sont les discours disant que les franais ont voulu du changement, on parle de dgagisme, et que c'est pour cela qu'ils donnent une majorit  Macron. a, c'est ce que j'appelle du foutage de gueule de premier ordre. 
Il est o le changement avec Macron ? Il a la mme ligne politique que celles des 30 dernires annes. Ses solutions sont celles qui ont mis la France o elle est ! 
Si les franais avaient voulu du changement, ils pouvaient  voter Mlenchon, Marine, UPR, Dupont-Aignan, Cheminade, voire Poutou ou LO ! Macron, c'est le changement dans la continuit... La seule chose qui change, c'est le nom du Prsident !

----------


## Ryu2000

> Moi, ce qui me fait franchement rler, ce sont les discours disant que les franais ont voulu du changement, on parle de dgagisme, et que c'est pour cela qu'ils donnent une majorit  Macron. a, c'est ce que j'appelle du foutage de gueule de premier ordre.


a c'est le discours de la propagande mdiatique,  force de rpter le mme mensonge suffisamment de fois, les gens pensent que c'est vrai.
Cette propagande touche malheureusement beaucoup de franais.

Cela dit il existe une diffrence entre Hollande et Macron, c'est qu'Hollande faisait semblant d'tre de gauche.
Alors que Macron en a rien  foutre et quelque part c'est bien car plus franc.

----------


## DevTroglodyte

> Je suis d'accord que le vote blanc devrait tre pris en considration, et donc pouvoir faire invalider l'lection en-dea d'un certains % de votes partisans. 
> 
> Mais, dans le cas actuel, les rgles tant connues de tous, dire : On vote pas et on crache sur ceux qui votent, a me parait un peu du foutage de gueule.


Ha mais je le nie pas que les rsultats actuels sont totalement en accord avec la constitution. Par contre je dis aussi qu'il faudrait ptet revoir tout a, parce que l les rsultats ne correspondent pas forcment  ce qu'ils auraient t si les votes blancs taient compts, et s'il y avait un quorum ncessaire pour valider une lection.




> Moi, ce qui me fait franchement rler, ce sont les discours disant que les franais ont voulu du changement, on parle de dgagisme, et que c'est pour cela qu'ils donnent une majorit  Macron. a, c'est ce que j'appelle du foutage de gueule de premier ordre. 
> Il est o le changement avec Macron ? Il a la mme ligne politique que celles des 30 dernires annes. Ses solutions sont celles qui ont mis la France o elle est ! 
> Si les franais avaient voulu du changement, ils pouvaient  voter Mlenchon, Marine, UPR, Dupont-Aignan, Cheminade, voire Poutou ou LO ! Macron, c'est le changement dans la continuit... La seule chose qui change, c'est le nom du Prsident !


Ha mais je suis parfaitement d'accord avec a ^^
Pas mal de gens ayant vot ont fait un vote mouton,  savoir donner la majorit au parlement au parti du prsident lu, parce qu'il est justement le prsident lu, et ce parfois en reniant totalement leurs principes.

----------


## Invit

> Mais, dans le cas actuel, les rgles tant connues de tous, dire : On vote pas et on crache sur ceux qui votent, a me parait un peu du foutage de gueule. 
> [...]
> Et les abstentionnistes me font marrer. Quels qu'aurait t l'lu, ils auraient rler comme quoi c'tait pas leur choix. Ben, oui, aprs tout, ils n'ont pas choisi, du coup, c'est pas leur choix. Je ne vote, donc je rle ! La nouvelle doctrine  ?


Mais alors tu te rends compte qu'ils ne s'en foutent pas et qu'ils sont mcontents. S'ils s'en foutaient, ils ne rleraient pas.
Aprs, je suis d'accord que cracher sur ceux qui votent, c'est du foutage de gueule. Mais j'en connais pas des comme a.
Moi, ce qui me viendrait  l'esprit, ce serait de dire  ceux qui ont vot Marcron "ben de quoi tu te plains ? t'as vot Macron, non ?", mais je ne le fais pas parce que je sais pertinemment que ce serait parfaitement injuste et de mauvaise foi, tout comme accuser ceux qui s'abstiennent ou qui votent blanc de la mme chose. Le mieux est de ne pas s'intresser de savoir ce que son interlocuteur a fait de son dimanche d'lection.




> En plus dire que Macron n'est pas lgitime parce qu'il n'a que 20% des inscrits, quid alors des prcdents prsidents ? 
> Il faut un systme lectoral, celui-ci n'est pas parfait, mais avec 11 candidats, les chances pour que l'un d'entre eux obtienne plus de 50% sont quasi nulles. Donc, il n'y aura aucun prsident lgitime. 
> 
> Maintenant, vous tirez  vue sur Macron, parce que ce n'est pas votre choix (ce n'est pas le mien non plus), parce qu'il a ratiss large, parce que Fillon, parce que Hamon, parce que Marine/dbat, ... Mais, est-ce sa faute ? Est-ce lui qui a choisi Fillon ? Est-ce lui qui a pouss Fillon a fonc tte baisse dans le mur ? Est-ce lui qui a choisi Hamon ? Est-ce lui qui a empch Hamon d'appeler  voter Mlenchon ? Est-ce lui qui a fait se ridiculiser Marine ?
> 
> Les gens ont vot, ou pas, et les rsultats sont ce qu'ils sont.


Et c'est exactement ce qui a galement t reproch aux prsidents prcdents. a sera le mme discours tant que le vote blanc ne sera pas pris en compte. Ce jour l, il y aura peut-tre un prsident lgitime.




> Moi, ce qui me fait franchement rler, ce sont les discours disant que les franais ont voulu du changement, on parle de dgagisme, et que c'est pour cela qu'ils donnent une majorit  Macron. a, c'est ce que j'appelle du foutage de gueule de premier ordre. 
> Il est o le changement avec Macron ? Il a la mme ligne politique que celles des 30 dernires annes. Ses solutions sont celles qui ont mis la France o elle est ! 
> Si les franais avaient voulu du changement, ils pouvaient  voter Mlenchon, Marine, UPR, Dupont-Aignan, Cheminade, voire Poutou ou LO ! Macron, c'est le changement dans la continuit... La seule chose qui change, c'est le nom du Prsident !


Moi, j'ai vot Poutou, mme rsultat que si je m'tais abstenue, mais je m'y attendais  ::ptdr::

----------


## BenoitM

On dit juste que les abstentionnistes auraient plus de force s'ils votaient pour quelqu'un  ::): 




> Ha mais je suis parfaitement d'accord avec a ^^
> Pas mal de gens ayant vot ont fait un vote mouton,  savoir donner la majorit au parlement au parti du prsident lu, parce qu'il est justement le prsident lu, et ce parfois en reniant totalement leurs principes.


Tu veux un prsident lu avec un grand % et que les gens ne renient pas leurs idaux c'est contradictoire? Et bon je comprends pas l'utilit du deuxime tour si il ne faut pas se contre dire...

----------


## Mdinoc

Si j'avais pu me le permettre (vote transfrable, dsistement de Hamon, qqn de moins connard que Sarko et Fillon remportant la primaire de droite, Mlenchon largement en tte, etc.) j'aurais vot Mlenchon. Mais hlas...

Cette fois-ci, le "nouveau 21 avril", on l'a vu venir gros comme une maison. Et on n'a pas pu l'viter pour autant, on a quand mme eu le choix entre droite et extrme-droite au second tour. Merci Benot et Jean-Luc...  ::roll:: 

Au moins je ne me suis pas laiss avoir pour les lgislatives (mais ma circonscription, si).

----------


## el_slapper

> La ralit c'est que Macron reprsente  peine 15% de la population franaise. En trs gros c'est la petite et moyenne bourgeoisie urbaine comme la thorise assez bien fcharton.


...et que ce sont les seuls  avoir un reprsentant assez comptent qui se prsente pour se dire que a vaut le coup d'aller voter pour lui. Il n'a pas gagn, ce sont les autres qui ont disparu, ou presque(FI, LR et FN tant dans le _presque_). Mais c'est un type qui fait le boulot et se secoue les fesses pour son lectorat. Les ncessiteux qui ont vot FN aux lections locales se sont vu privs d'une bonne partie de leurs subsides, pour ne prendre qu'un exemple parmi d'autres. Les profs se sont sentis trahis par certaines rformes de l'E.N. . L'lectorat de droite lui, attendait une toute autre maitrise des soucis de la campagne prsidentielle, et se dit qu'un parti infoutu de mettre Fillon dehors ne mrite pas qu'on se dplace pour lui. Etc.....

La base lectorale de Macron, ce sont les 6% de sociaux libraux, et ensuite il ratisse partout. Il se contente d'tre comptent. Vu le niveau des autres, a suffit pour les craser.

----------


## ManusDei

> Moi, ce qui me fait franchement rler, ce sont les discours disant que les franais ont voulu du changement, on parle de dgagisme, et que c'est pour cela qu'ils donnent une majorit  Macron. a, c'est ce que j'appelle du foutage de gueule de premier ordre. 
> Il est o le changement avec Macron ? Il a la mme ligne politique que celles des 30 dernires annes. Ses solutions sont celles qui ont mis la France o elle est !


A dfaut de changer la politique on change les ttes. 
Je regarde les rsultats pour le Modem, l on a 45 candidats en bonne place pour gagner au second tour, dont 3 jeunes de moins de 30 ans (qui sont plutt bien placs).

Ensuite  voir  quel point ces changements de ttes permettront de changer la politique...

Et je plussoie carrment el_slapper, Macron se contente d'tre un minimum comptent et surfe largement sur le nimporte quoi de ses concurrents.

----------


## Grogro

C'est dit : http://eric-verhaeghe.entreprise.new...re-de-perdant/ 

Erreur 404 lgitimit populaire non trouve.

----------


## TallyHo

> La base lectorale de Macron, ce sont les 6% de sociaux libraux, et ensuite il ratisse partout. Il se contente d'tre comptent. Vu le niveau des autres, a suffit pour les craser.


Communiquant et comptent n'est pas la mme chose... Il n'avait pas de programme mais un "projet" et a lui a t assez reproch. Si tu prends JLM par exemple, lui avait travaill un minimum son programme.

Ca prouve que c'est bien l'effet pub (merci aux amis mdias) qui a fonctionn et pas les arguments de fond.




> C'est dit : http://eric-verhaeghe.entreprise.new...re-de-perdant/ 
> 
> Erreur 404 lgitimit populaire non trouve.


Simple, clair et net  ::): 

Maintenant que le constat est l, que propose cet observateur ?

----------


## ManusDei

Autre chose que j'avais pas vu (j'ai pas regard), 245 femmes sont en tte sur les 577 circonscriptions.
L'Assemble risque donc clairement de changer de visage.

----------


## Grogro

Se fminiser et se rajeunir c'est une bonne chose. Mais l'assemble sera encore moins reprsentative du pays rel, encore moins que sous la IIIme rpublique. Car l'assemble sera  l'image sociologique de l'lectorat de Macron : cadres suprieurs, commerciaux, chefs d'entreprise, hauts fonctionnaires. Encore moins d'ouvriers, paysans, employs. On sera dans l'entre-soi comme jamais auparavant, et le retour de bton va menacer  une vitesse indite. Acclration du temps politique : Sarko fut intouchable pendant plus de 3 ans, jusqu' l't 2010. Hollande fut sur un nuage pendant 6 petits mois avant de se faire lyncher. Macron ne bnficie mme pas d'un tat de grce, mme au lendemain de son lection.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Mais alors tu te rends compte qu'ils ne s'en foutent pas et qu'ils sont mcontents. S'ils s'en foutaient, ils ne rleraient pas.


S'ils ne s'en foutaient pas, ils auraient bouger leur cul le jour du vote. 



> Aprs, je suis d'accord que cracher sur ceux qui votent, c'est du foutage de gueule. Mais j'en connais pas des comme a.


Tu en as sur ce forum, qui rlent sur les "moutons" mais qui n'ont pas pris la peine d'aller voter. Je ne cite pas de nom, pour ne pas faire polmique.



> Moi, ce qui me viendrait  l'esprit, ce serait de dire  ceux qui ont vot Marcron "ben de quoi tu te plains ? t'as vot Macron, non ?", mais je ne le fais pas parce que je sais pertinemment que ce serait parfaitement injuste et de mauvaise foi


Ha ! L, a dpend (a dpasse aussi). 
Par exemple, pour la loi travail et les ordonnances. Si un mec qui se vante d'avoir voter Macron, s'en plaint, tu es parfaitement lgitime de lui dire "de quoi te plains-tu ?"
Par contre, si Macron fait passer une loi contraire  ce qu'il a promis, l, effectivement, ils ont le droit de rler. Comme ceux qui ont vot pour Hollande parce que son ennemi, c'tait la finance !  ::aie:: 

Personnellement, je n'ai pas t du de Sarkozy, car je n'en attendais rien de bon, et c'est ce qu'on a eu.
J'ai t trs du de Hollande, car j'ai 'navement" cru son discours (il jura mais un peu tard qu'on ne l'y prendrais plus).
Je ne serais pas du par Macron, car je n'attends rien de bon de lui...




> Et c'est exactement ce qui a galement t reproch aux prsidents prcdents. a sera le mme discours tant que le vote blanc ne sera pas pris en compte. Ce jour l, il y aura peut-tre un prsident lgitime.


Pas d'avantage. Pour qu'un prsident soit lgitime, il faudrait qu'il obtienne 50% plus une voix au premier tour, et a, c'est quasi impossible !

----------


## Marco46

> ...et que ce sont les seuls  avoir un reprsentant assez comptent qui se prsente pour se dire que a vaut le coup d'aller voter pour lui. [...]
> 
> La base lectorale de Macron, ce sont les 6% de sociaux libraux, et ensuite il ratisse partout. Il se contente d'tre comptent. Vu le niveau des autres, a suffit pour les craser.


Comptent pour ?

Jusqu' prsent il a prouv :
- qu'il savait fdrer autour de lui
- qu'il a le cul bord de nouilles, limite en mode paranormal
- qu'il est capable de s'adapter  son nouveau rle

Aprs est-ce que a fait de lui quelqu'un de comptent pour *gouverner* ...

----------


## Ryu2000

> Tu en as sur ce forum, qui rlent sur les "moutons" mais qui n'ont pas pris la peine d'aller voter. Je ne cite pas de nom, pour ne pas faire polmique.


Si c'tait un systme proportionnelle a motiverait plus  aller voter.
Je suis all voter mais si je n'y tais pas all ce serait pareil.




> Par contre, si Macron fait passer une loi contraire  ce qu'il a promis


Bon  la base il avait rien promis du tout, en disant un truc du genre "on s'en fout du programme, l'important c'est que je sois jeune".
La plupart de ceux qui ont vot pour lui au premier tour ne connaissent pas son projet, ils se disaient juste "il est nouveau, jeune, beau, il a l'air intelligent", ils ne s'intressaient pas au programme...




> Se fminiser et se rajeunir c'est une bonne chose.


Mais pas forcment !
Une femme peut galement tre une connasse, ce n'est pas rserver aux hommes...
Pareil pour les jeunes...

tre jeune et/ou tre une femme c'est pas forcment mieux qu'tre un homme plus g.
Les jeunes ne sont pas meilleur que les vieux.
Les femmes ne sont pas forcment meilleures que les hommes.

Peut tre que vous vous dites "*c'est chouette a fait de la diversit*" mais pas du tout en ralit.
Parce qu'aussi bien qu'ils soient homme, femme, vieux, jeune, au final c'est tous des riches privilgis.
Ils font parti du mme cercle, ils ont la mme idologie.

Est-ce qu'il y a un ministre maon, lectricien, plombier ?

Macron voulait essayer de mettre une femme premier ministre, je vois pas en quoi c'est un bon concept.
Au final il l'a pas fait, mais son premier ministre est quand mme pourri...

----------


## TallyHo

> Tu en as sur ce forum, qui rlent sur les "moutons" mais qui n'ont pas pris la peine d'aller voter. Je ne cite pas de nom, pour ne pas faire polmique.


Et comme notre vote blanc n'est pas considr (bis)... Ce n'est mme pas  notre avantage d'y aller car a lve la participation et a lgitime l'lection... Tu ne peux pas reprocher ternellement avec cet argument de non-vote alors que c'est le systme qui est corrompu  ne pas reconnatre la contestation de tous les choix proposs. Donne de l'importance au blanc et on en rediscute.

Aprs si tu me comptes dans le tas avec ta rflexion, ce n'est pas question de reprocher aux autres comme tu le dis, je respecte le vote et je ne dis pas que Macron est illgitime, juste que c'est bidonn. J'ai toujours critiqu le systme de vote et le fonctionnement dmocratique depuis que j'interviens sur cette partie du forum. Ce n'est absolument pas nouveau et cela m'a valu bien des lynchages  :;): 

Pour tre honnte, le fait que ce soit Macron qui soit lu me fait surement un peu sur-ragir car il tait dans les derniers de ma liste. Mais cela ne change rien au constat : avec cette lection, on voit bien les limites de notre systme lectoral. A priori, on est plutt d'accord sur ce point ?

----------


## BenoitM

> Mais cela ne change rien au constat : avec cette lection, on voit bien les limites de notre systme lectoral. A priori, on est plutt d'accord sur ce point ?


Elle ont toujours t l, a part forc les gens  voter :p
C'est un problme que toutes les dmocraties connaissent, on a pas vraiment de solution et ceux qui se plaignent ne proposent pas grand chose  par geindre

----------


## Marco46

> Tu en as sur ce forum, qui rlent sur les "moutons" mais qui n'ont pas pris la peine d'aller voter. Je ne cite pas de nom, pour ne pas faire polmique.


Bah ya moi. Je ne vote plus depuis que Sarkozy nous a fist pour le TCE.

Je suis totalement en phase avec Barr sur ce point :

----------


## Invit

> Elle ont toujours t l, a part forc les gens  voter :p


Si les gens votent pour un prsident avec lequel ils ne sont pas d'accord, a ne lui donne pas plus de lgitimit.



> C'est un problme que toutes les dmocraties connaissent, on a pas vraiment de solution et ceux qui se plaignent ne proposent pas grand chose  par geindre


Jusqu' preuve du contraire, l'opposition prsente un programme galement. Donc, ils proposent quelque chose. Mme si parfois le manque de retenue devant les camras frise la faute professionnelle.

----------


## DevTroglodyte

> Tu veux un prsident lu avec un grand % et que les gens ne renient pas leurs idaux c'est contradictoire? Et bon je comprends pas l'utilit du deuxime tour si il ne faut pas se contre dire...


Non, juste que je trouve con de voter pour un candidat LREM avec pour seul prtexte "leur chef est prsident, mtn faut lui donner une majorit", alors que lesdites personnes n'auraient jamais fait un tel vote autrement. Et non, Macron n'a pas t lu avec un grand pourcentage.

----------


## Grogro

> Personnellement, je n'ai pas t du de Sarkozy, car je n'en attendais rien de bon, et c'est ce qu'on a eu.
> J'ai t trs du de Hollande, car j'ai 'navement" cru son discours (il jura mais un peu tard qu'on ne l'y prendrais plus).
> Je ne serais pas du par Macron, car je n'attends rien de bon de lui...


S'il y a des personnes ici qui ont vot Sarkolon en 2007 (pire, en 2012), je serais curieux de savoir ce que vous attendiez rellement de lui. Et comment vous avez vcu le quinquennat 2007-2012.

----------


## DevTroglodyte

> S'ils ne s'en foutaient pas, ils auraient bouger leur cul le jour du vote.


Pour voter pour qui, quand tu as le choix entre la peste et le cholra ? Voter blanc ? Pour Obi-wan Kenobi ? La rponse D ? Je comprends que certains n'aient pas voulu bouger (pas mon cas hein), vu ce qu'on nous propose...

----------


## Invit

> Pas d'avantage. Pour qu'un prsident soit lgitime, il faudrait qu'il obtienne 50% plus une voix au premier tour, et a, c'est quasi impossible !


Pas forcment, sachant que les voix des non qualifis au 1e tour peuvent aller au vote blanc au 2e. Sauf que a fait un 2e tour entre trois candidats : x, y et blanc (donc, pas de majorit a priori). En fait, il faudrait carrment un 3e tour Candidat vs Vote blanc  ::aie::

----------


## Invit

a va pas tre facile pour lui. Il va avoir 100 dputs de plus que la majorit requise alors qu'il reprsente 16% des inscrits. C'est une situation trs malsaine qui va faire des dgts  un moment ou  un autre.

On devrait mettre les lgislatives le mme jour que les prsidentielles. C'est pas normal que 80% se dplacent pour lire le Prsident en mode The Voice et un mois plus tard quand il s'agit de voter pour qui va vraiment gouverner y a plus personne.

----------


## TallyHo

> C'est un problme que toutes les dmocraties connaissent, on a pas vraiment de solution et ceux qui se plaignent ne proposent pas grand chose  par geindre


Ou on ne veut pas les couter plutt. Il y a plusieurs systmes de vote qui existent : tirage au sort, vote par classement, vote par prfrence, etc... Regarde ailleurs, tu as diffrents systmes qui existent.

----------


## Invit

> a va pas tre facile pour lui. Il va avoir 100 dputs de plus que la majorit requise alors qu'il reprsente 16% des inscrits. C'est une situation trs malsaine qui va faire des dgts  un moment ou  un autre.
> 
> On devrait mettre les lgislatives le mme jour que les prsidentielles. C'est pas normal que 80% se dplacent pour lire le Prsident en mode The Voice et un mois plus tard quand il s'agit de voter pour qui va vraiment gouverner y a plus personne.


Merci la tloche qui prsente les candidats des prsidentielles en mode The Voice  ::roll:: 
Franchement, je me demande si on aurait pas une meilleure participation aux prsidentielles et plus de participation aux lgislatives si on interdisait la campagne prsidentielle  la tl. a remettrait les choses  leur place. Ralit != Tl-Ralit. Soit on vote en ayant lu les programmes, soit on ne vote pas. On ne se contente pas d'admirer leurs tronches et d'entendre leur musique vocale pour faire un choix.
a ferait un bon compromis pour les partisans de la carte d'lecteur slective.

----------


## thom14

Aprs c'est toujours, la mme question qui se pose, voulez vous changer de rpublique/de constitution pour revenir  un rgime purement et simplement parlementaire lu  la proportionnelle intgrale  1tour. Ensuite responsabilit aux diffrentes formations de faire des coalitions. Dans l'absolu c'est pas forcment mieux car les partis prsentent un programme puis le charcutent pour former une coalition.  Dans tous les cas la dmocratie n'est pas parfaite, d'ailleurs est ce que une dmocratie parfaite existe?

Y'a bien d'autres systmes, voir le systme Suisse est ce mieux ou pire je ne sais pas.

Le problme fondamental pour moi en France et ailleurs, ce n'est pas la dmocratie ou le mode d'lection mais le fait que dans un mme territoire/pays, il y'ait un gros clivage de la population. Disons que le nombre des laisss-pour-compte augmente pour presque atteindre la majorit et que de ce faite les mcontent augmentent et deviennent forcment majoritaires. Il n'y a plus de vote d'ahsion depuis bien longtemps en France depuis Mitterand voir Chirac 1995. et encore adhsion  voir si il y'avait vraiment un vote d'adhsion.

Donc on peut dbattre tout autant que l'on veut sur la lgitimit ou non de Macron, mais je dirais que oui selon la Veme il est lgitime.

----------


## souviron34

> S'il y a des personnes ici qui ont vot Sarkolon en 2007 (pire, en 2012), je serais curieux de savoir ce que vous attendiez rellement de lui. Et comment vous avez vcu le quinquennat 2007-2012.


J'avais dj expliqu ma position sur ce point : tant donn qu'on doit choisir entre 2 seulement, on avait le choix Sgo ou Sarko.

J'aimais bien Sgo, et en particulier justement entre les 2 tours o elle s'tait libere du carcan du PS pour parler plus de son projet  elle, plus radical, avec alliance avec Bayrou, ce qui me semblait correct...

SAUF QUE...

tant donn que tout l'appareil du PS tait contre elle - les lphants, et pas juste eux, contre "la femme" - pour russir  mettre en place son programme il lui aurait fallu faire un coup d'tat  la tte du PS.... Ce qui, mme si dans la foule le PS arrivait en tte aux lgislatives, n'tait vraiment vraiment vraiment pas gagn...  Et mme quasi perdu d'avance..

Du coup, entre voter pour quelqu'un dont le programme me parlait bien, mais qui n'aurait sans doute aucune chance de pouvoir l'appliquer, et voter pour quelqu'un dont certains trucs me parlaient alors que d'autres me dbectaient, mais qui avait les moyens de le faire appliquer, j'avais choisi pour l'efficacit partielle...


Quant au rsultat des 5 annes, je l'ai vu pour beaucoup comme un pour produit de ce qui amne au rsultat d'aujourd'hui, c'est  dire une partisannerie et un anti-sarkozysme primaire, empchant de faire avancer quoi que ce soit... (_de la rforme de la magistrature o on ne discute pas du bien-fond, mais on se mobilise contre Dati, avec forces commentaires sur son habillement ou sa manire de reprendre le travail 5 jours aprs son accouchement, principalement parce que c'est une belle femme qui s'habille bien (alors que personne sur le coup ne reprochait  Dumas ou Fabius leurs paires de pompes  3000 euros), en passant par les questions d'identit ou autres, o on en appelle  la rsurecction des mnes de Vichy, alors que le jeune Arnaud peut poser en marinire et ponpon et proclamer "fabriquons franais " et que a ne fait pas le moindre clat.., et j'en passe et des meilleurs, avec les rformes dans l'enseignement, du TPE,  etc..._). Point positif pass au forceps : le dbut d'un processus anti-dmagogique sur l'age de la retraite...


En gros ce que je retiens de ce quinquennat-l, c'est la victoire absolue de l'image et la copie du systme amricain avec dferlements de proses et petites phrases pour assassiner l'adversaire... Une descente au niveau du caniveau de l'argumentaire par la gauche...


Alors que je n'tais pas pour lui.. mais plutt pour Sgo.. Mais je pense que dans les livres d'histoire on en parlera comme le quinquennat o le dbat politique s'est tellement personnalis et abaiss en se retranchant sur des positions caricaturales que cela oblige  la redistiribution acutelle.. par perte de crdibilit absolue...

 ::calim2::  ::roll::

----------


## GPPro

Je comprends pas les dlires sur les comptences de Macron.. Le gars est en grande partie responsable de la politique conomique ces 5 Dernires annes, il a t comptent ?




> a va pas tre facile pour lui. Il va avoir 100 dputs de plus que la majorit requise alors qu'il reprsente 16% des inscrits. C'est une situation trs malsaine qui va faire des dgts  un moment ou  un autre.


Il fera comme Chirac, il va s'emparer du rsultat et n'en aura rien  foutre de la manire. Ses discours sur la gouvernance par ordonnances montre ce qu'il pense de la dmocratie/rpublique.

----------


## TallyHo

> Donc on peut dbattre tout autant que l'on veut sur la lgitimit ou non de Macron, mais je dirais que oui selon la Veme il est lgitime.


Il est lgitime puisqu'il est lu, il n'a pas pris le pouvoir de force.

Ce qui est dit, c'est qu'il y a un paradoxe... Il a fait campagne sur un renouveau mais ce n'est pas mieux. Les ttes changent mais rien ne change dans le fond, il a remplac une oligarchie par une autre qui est peut-tre mme pire car assez proche de la mondialisation et des lobbys.

Les gens ont cru  la rvolution, au renouveau et blablabla... Pour dire les choses crment, je dirais qu'ils se sont bien fait niquer...

A sa dcharge, on n'en serait bien sur pas l si les autres n'avaient pas dconn aussi... Personnellement, ma conclusion de cette lection (si le raz de mare se confirme), ce n'est pas que Macron a gagn, c'est que le systme dmocratique actuel a montr ses limites et qu'il est le grand perdant.

----------


## BenoitM

> Pour voter pour qui, quand tu as le choix entre la peste et le cholra ? Voter blanc ? Pour Obi-wan Kenobi ? La rponse D ? Je comprends que certains n'aient pas voulu bouger (pas mon cas hein), vu ce qu'on nous propose...


Putain il y avait 11 candidats  la prsidentiel et tu n'en  trouv aucun de bon?
Il y avait plus de 5000 candidats et tu en a trouv aucun de bon?
Putain tu aurais pu t'inscrire et toi qui savait ce qu'il fallait faire pour sauv la France tu ne l'as pas fait?

Tu as rien d'autre que Obi-wan Kenobi comme proposition ? 

Tu critique ceux qui vote Macron mais tu as rien  proposer  part qu'il fallait pas voter macron?
Alors c'est peut-etre dbile de voter macron mais ton programme alors encore plus dbile....

Je suis a fond derrire les abstentionniste quand il viendront avec un programme voir mme une ide...

----------


## Marco46

> Putain il y avait 11 candidats  la prsidentiel et tu n'en  trouv aucun de bon?


Non ! C'est interdit ?

Ta conception de la dmocratie c'est d'tre oblig de faire un choix entre 11 connards qui ont un boulard tellement norme qu'ils veulent se faire lire Roi de France ?




> Il y avait plus de 5000 candidats et tu en a trouv aucun de bon?


Je savais pas qu'on avait le choix entre 5K possibilits aux lgislatives, je croyais navement qu'on lisait un seul dput !

Allez au max ils taient 14 sur une circonscription ?

Quelle diffrence avec ce que j'ai crit pour le poste de prsident sinon le degr hirarchique du poste ?

Je parle mme pas du fait que l'AN n'est plus qu'une chambre d'enregistrement des dcisions prises par l'Europe ...

Tout ce  quoi sert un dput c'est appuyer sur un bouton entre deux restos pays par les lobbys, carboniser de l'argent public pour son intrt personnel et faire du clientlisme pour obtenir de l'argent public pour ... 




> Putain tu aurais pu t'inscrire et toi qui savait ce qu'il fallait faire pour sauv la France tu ne l'as pas fait?


Mais moi j'ai pas la prtention de connatre le chemin et de vouloir l'imposer aux autres. Par dfinition, toute personne se prsentant  une lection est suspecte, elle agit forcment par intrt personnel (carririste ou gros besoin d'un psy).

Et j'ai autre chose  foutre, c'est dj assez difficile comme a de s'occuper de soi-mme et de ses proches, je comprends que ces gens aient du temps pour faire autre chose, c'est suspect par dfinition.




> Tu critique ceux qui vote Macron mais tu as rien  proposer  part qu'il fallait pas voter macron?


Que plus personne n'aille voter, l'administration est suffisamment solide, les politiciens sont inutiles on applique dj pas la moiti du quart du dixime des lois qui sont votes. Qu'on attribue les budgets astronomiques engloutis par ces cons  la justice pour aller rcuprer le pognon de la fraude fiscale, on sera  l'quilibre et on pourra arrter de dmanteler les services publics.

----------


## BenoitM

> ...


Ah donc les politique ne servent  rien.
Alors pourquoi rler des lois que vote Sarko, Hollande, Trump, Poutine?
Pourquoi tre pour ou contre le mariage homo? Pour ou contre l'euthanasie, Pour ou contre la peine de mort? 
Les politiques ne change rien, ne servent  rien. Regarde on applique en France la mme politique qu'en Arabie Saoudite, Iran, Russie,  Japon, Irlande...

Non ma conception de la dmocratie n'est pas de dire que tu dois trouver ton bonheur dans 11, 12,13 candidats part contre c'est que tu dois faire un choix

Et donc il n'existe aucun dput digne de confiance? Et donc si tu tais lus tu voterais aussi comme un presse bouton? Ben alors supprime la dmocratie.
Vote pour un parti qui veut supprimer le droit de vote...

Et l'administration tu crois qu'elle est rgis par quoi? Par des lois? Et qui a voter ces lois? espace de crtin?
Qui autorise le glyphosate? Qui autorise le mariage homosexuel? Qui dcide du 13 mois? Qui dcide du sel dans le pain? Qui dcide du nombre de policier, qui dcide du budget pour la scolarit?

Et vu ton raisonnement je ne vois pas pourquoi tu ne votes pas pour le lextrme droite ou lextrme gauche de toute faon c'est la mme chose quelque soit la personne pour qui tu votes.
Hitler, Erdogan, Pinochet, Franco et d'autres ca ne change rien  la politique

----------


## TallyHo

> Non ma conception de la dmocratie n'est pas de dire que tu dois trouver ton bonheur dans 11, 12,13 candidats part contre c'est que tu dois faire un choix


On doit faire un choix avec le revolver braqu sur la tempe ou pas ?  ::D: 

Ma conception de la Dmocratie est que le peuple dcide et si il dcide que personne convient (vote blanc majoritaire), il y a une contre-mesure (on recommence par exemple). Sauf qu'on ne peut pas faire ce choix puisqu'on nous fout le vote blanc  la gueule...

Etre oblig de choisir dans une liste (en plus, liste tablie par cooptation entre lites) et ne pas pouvior la rejeter n'est pas de la Dmocratie, c'est un avorton de Dmocratie. On a le mot de la fin avec le vote mais c'est "dirig" au dpart.

D'ailleurs, en plus de tout ce qui a t dit (proportionelle, revoir le systme de vote, etc...), les parrainages sont aussi  revoir pour enfin avoir une vraie Dmocratie. Il est inconcevable qu'ils se cooptent entre eux pour pouvoir se prsenter, c'est un biais terrible. Il faudrait que les parrainages viennent des citoyens (ou un % de parrainages).

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Et comme notre vote blanc n'est pas considr (bis)... Ce n'est mme pas  notre avantage d'y aller car a lve la participation et a lgitime l'lection... Tu ne peux pas reprocher ternellement avec cet argument de non-vote alors que c'est le systme qui est corrompu  ne pas reconnatre la contestation de tous les choix proposs. Donne de l'importance au blanc et on en rediscute.


Quoique tu en dises, le vote blanc a autant de pouvoir que l'abstention. Donc, pourquoi ne pas aller voter blanc ? Par fainantise ?




> Mais cela ne change rien au constat : avec cette lection, on voit bien les limites de notre systme lectoral. A priori, on est plutt d'accord sur ce point ?


Oui, on est d'accord. Il y avait un parti qui voulait changer de constitution. C'tait un choix possible non ? Moi, je ne me cache pas, c'est celui que j'ai fait.




> Pour voter pour qui, quand tu as le choix entre la peste et le cholra ? Voter blanc ? Pour Obi-wan Kenobi ? La rponse D ? Je comprends que certains n'aient pas voulu bouger (pas mon cas hein), vu ce qu'on nous propose...


Voter, c'est s'exprimer. S'abstenir, c'est laisser son choix aux autres. Je considre que ceux qui ne votent pas, se mettent hors jeu !




> Pas forcment, sachant que les voix des non qualifis au 1e tour peuvent aller au vote blanc au 2e. Sauf que a fait un 2e tour entre trois candidats : x, y et blanc (donc, pas de majorit a priori). En fait, il faudrait carrment un 3e tour Candidat vs Vote blanc


Oui, mais, dans ce cas, tu as 2 candidats au second tour que tu pourras toujours considrer comme illgitimes, puisqu'ils n'ont pas t majoritaires au 1er tour. Si l'un d'entre eux tait majoritaire, tu n'aurais pas de 2nd tour !  ::aie:: 
Donc, que tu comptes ou pas les votes blancs, si tu fais un second tour, a signifie que tu acceptes un prsident lu avec quelques % de voix au premier tour !

----------


## ManusDei

> Par dfinition, toute personne se prsentant  une lection est suspecte, elle agit forcment par intrt personnel (carririste ou gros besoin d'un psy).


Si tu dmarres avec un axiome pareil, forcment a doit pas tre facile.

----------


## Invit

> Oui, mais, dans ce cas, tu as 2 candidats au second tour que tu pourras toujours considrer comme illgitimes, puisqu'ils n'ont pas t majoritaires au 1er tour. Si l'un d'entre eux tait majoritaire, tu n'aurais pas de 2nd tour ! 
> Donc, que tu comptes ou pas les votes blancs, si tu fais un second tour, a signifie que tu acceptes un prsident lu avec quelques % de voix au premier tour !


Oui, mais en tant que votant, plusieurs candidats peuvent te convenir. Au premier tour, tu en choisis un et, s'il ne passe pas, alors tu donnes ta voix  un deuxime que tu aimes bien aussi. Donc au fond, qu'il soit majoritaire ou pas au premier tour importe peu, du moment qu'on peut exprimer son accord ou son dsaccord avec ceux qui passent. Si les 2 candidats du second tour sont considrs comme illgitimes par la majorit, la majorit vote blanc et aucun des deux ne passe. Au troisime tour, si le gagnant fait mieux que le vote blanc, il est lgitime, puisque la majorit aura exprim qu'elle voulait qu'il soit lu. Niveau lgitimit, c'est bton je trouve (aprs, faut aussi qu'il respecte ses promesses, mais a c'est une autre histoire).

----------


## ArnaudEIC

Ceux qui refusent de voter tant que le vote blanc ne sera pas reconnu, c'est pas en restant  la maison que a changera  ::aie:: 
Plusieurs candidats avaient des propositions sur le sujet, si les abstentionnistes voulaient que cela change, ils le pouvaient.

http://www.lemonde.fr/programmes/pol...-du-vote-blanc


et puis il y a a aussi :

https://www.parti-du-vote-blanc.fr/

----------


## halaster08

> Quoique tu en dises, le vote blanc a autant de pouvoir que l'abstention. Donc, pourquoi ne pas aller voter blanc ? Par fainantise ?


Si les gens qui se sont abstenu avaient vot blanc il n'y aurait pas eu de record d'absention et donc les mdias n'en auraient pas parl, ou pire si l'abstention avait chut, ils en aurait conclu a un plbicite de Macron.
Tu as les chiffres des votes blancs au premier tour? moi non, les journaliste n'en pas parl, par contre l'abstention oui on en parle.
Donc malheureusement le seul vote contestataire c'est l'abstention.

----------


## Invit

> Ceux qui refusent de voter tant que le vote blanc ne sera pas reconnu, c'est pas en restant  la maison que a changera 
> Plusieurs candidats avaient des propositions sur le sujet, si les abstentionnistes voulaient que cela changent, ils le pouvait.


Beh, c'est pas en votant blanc que a changera non plus.  ::aie:: 
Donc il aurait fallu que les abstentionnistes votent pour un candidat avec lequel ils ne sont pas d'accord juste pour le vote blanc (et dans le cas improbable o ils respecteraient leur engagement) ? Autant voter Hollande juste pour le mariage homo. Oops ! ::mrgreen:: 
Je ne comprend pas pourquoi le vote blanc est entour d'une aura de respect tandis que l'abstention est quasi systmatiquement mpris. C'est juste une question de dplacement jusqu'au bureau de vote ? On imagine vraiment le mouvement abstentionniste comme un gigantesque mouvement de flemme ? Pourquoi culturellement le vote blanc est-il reconnu alors qu'il ne l'est pas dans les faits ?

----------


## ArnaudEIC

> Si les gens qui se sont abstenu avaient vot blanc il n'y aurait pas eu de record d'absention et donc les mdias n'en auraient pas parl, ou pire si l'abstention avait chut, ils en aurait conclu a un plbicite de Macron.
> Tu as les chiffres des votes blancs au premier tour? moi non, les journaliste n'en pas parl, par contre l'abstention oui on en parle.
> Donc malheureusement le seul vote contestataire c'est l'abstention.


Les mdias ne parlent pas des 1.53% des gens qui ont vot blanc mais parlent des 51.29 qui n'ont pas vot ? comme c'est trange ! surement un complot anti vote blanc !! ( ou ils ont dcids de parler des faits les plus marquant, mais a doit surement pas tre a, ils auraient surement jamais parl de 51% de vote blanc ! ) ::aie:: 




> Beh, c'est pas en votant blanc que a changera non plus. 
> Donc il aurait fallu que les abstentionnistes votent pour un candidat avec lequel ils ne sont pas d'accord juste pour le vote blanc (et dans le cas improbable o ils respecteraient leur engagement) ? Autant voter Hollande juste pour le mariage homo. Oops !
> Je ne comprend pas pourquoi le vote blanc est entour d'une aura de respect tandis que l'abstention est quasi systmatiquement mpris. C'est juste une question de dplacement jusqu'au bureau de vote ? On imagine vraiment le mouvement abstentionniste comme un gigantesque mouvement de flemme ? Pourquoi culturellement le vote blanc est-il reconnu alors qu'il ne l'est pas dans les faits ?


C'est pour a que j'ai mis *deux* liens. Ils attendent quoi les gens ? un candidat sur mesure ? et en attendant ils boudent dans leur coin ? Gueuler pour gueuler et ne rien faire pour que a change, oui je trouve la position un peu limite. Des choix tu en as, et pas qu'un seul, donc oui il faut aussi admettre qu'il y a un paquet de gens qui n'en ont juste rien  foutre.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Ils attendent quoi les gens ? un candidat sur mesure ?


Ils ont compris que a ne changerait rien.
Vous pouvez mettre qui vous voulez rien ne changera...

Il y a juste des candidats pire que les autres, comme Macron par exemple, au moins avec lui la couleur est annonce on sait qu'on va prendre chre, avec lui c'est "travailler plus pour gagner la mme chose".
Macron propose de travailler plus... sans gagner plus
_Emmanuel Macron est ensuite all plus loin en dgainant la petite phrase calibre pour faire le buzz : Les salaris doivent pouvoir travailler plus, sans tre pays plus si les syndicats majoritaires sont d'accord._

Un prsident c'est juste un paratonnerre destin  attir la haine du maximum de franais.
Au bout de 5 ans il dgage.
Les gens ne se rendent pas compte que les prsidents changent mais la politique reste la mme.

On nous vend la mme merde avec des emballages diffrents.
Regardez En Marche, on prend des gars du PS, des gars de l'UMP et paf ! a fait un truc nouveau !
C'est a la rvolution de Macron, arrter de faire croire  une alternance Droite / Gauche et proposer directement le mix.

De toute faon le PS n'tait pas  gauche.
Le parti est en train de mourir et va revenir avec un nouveau nom contenant probablement "progrs".

Faut arrter d'avoir espoir en la dmocratie, c'est juste un mirage pour faire croire que le peuple  son mot  dire, mais c'est faux.
Le pouvoir en a rien  foutre de l'avis du peuple et il n'y a rien qu'il puisse faire pour changer les choses.

 part une rvolution (le peuple se soulve et l'arme se met du ct du peuple).

D'ailleurs si tout ce passe bien, les syndicats devraient rapidement se retrouver dans la rue avec Macron au pouvoir.
Bon aprs il y a la technique de passer les pire lois pendant le mois daot.

----------


## Marco46

> Ah donc les politique ne servent  rien.


Dans le meilleur des cas, oui.




> Alors pourquoi rler des lois que vote Sarko, Hollande, Trump, Poutine?


Parce qu'ils peuvent aussi faire de la merde ! Bombarder la Lybie, ratifier le TCE, introduire Macron en politique, etc ...




> Pourquoi tre pour ou contre le mariage homo? Pour ou contre l'euthanasie, Pour ou contre la peine de mort? 
> Les politiques ne change rien, ne servent  rien. Regarde on applique en France la mme politique qu'en Arabie Saoudite, Iran, Russie,  Japon, Irlande...


C'est bien le seul secteur (les questions de moeurs) sur lequel l'tat a un pouvoir. Mais ce n'est pas a qui dcide de notre avenir. Honntement, que les homosexuels puissent se marier je m'en fous parce que je trouve que a devrait tre le cas depuis bien longtemps. Je pense galement que ceux qui sont contre sont des fascistes en puissance. 




> Non ma conception de la dmocratie n'est pas de dire que tu dois trouver ton bonheur dans 11, 12,13 candidats part contre c'est que tu dois faire un choix


Intressant ... Et a changerait quoi ? De toute manire c'est l'exposition mdiatique qui dtermine le vainqueur. Les franais sont quand mme arrivs  lire un banquier  la tte de l'tat moins de 10 ans aprs 2008. Moi a me trou le cul, je suis sidr par l'amnsie collective.




> Et donc il n'existe aucun dput digne de confiance? Et donc si tu tais lus tu voterais aussi comme un presse bouton? Ben alors supprime la dmocratie.
> Vote pour un parti qui veut supprimer le droit de vote...


Dans l'absolu, un homme politique fera toujours le choix de privilgier sa carrire par rapport  l'intrt gnral parce que son mtier c'est d'*tre* politique. La professionnalisation de la politique cre ipso facto un conflit d'intrt qui empche l'homme politique de remplir sa mission.

Donc par dfinition, par essence mme, l'homme politique est indigne de confiance.




> Et l'administration tu crois qu'elle est rgis par quoi? Par des lois? Et qui a voter ces lois?


Oui par le parlement, une (grande) partie des lois votes au parlement ne sont que des transcriptions de directives europennes qui elles ne sont pas votes par un parlement dmocratiquement lu. C'est le gros problme de la construction Europenne. Nos ttes de cons d'hommes politiques ont construit une oligarchie continentale en l'habillant de CEDDH et de belles phrases.




> espace de crtin?


L j'imagine que tu fais Henri Guaino ?




> Qui autorise le glyphosate? _(l'Europe)_ Qui autorise le mariage homosexuel? _(la France ! youpi !)_ Qui dcide du 13 mois? _(l'Europe)_ Qui dcide du sel dans le pain? _(l'Europe)_ Qui dcide du nombre de policier _(l'Europe, indirectement certes)_, qui dcide du budget pour la scolarit? _(l'Europe, indirectement certes aussi)_


Tu vois au final a fait pas grand chose comme leviers ...




> Et vu ton raisonnement je ne vois pas pourquoi tu ne votes pas pour le lextrme droite ou lextrme gauche de toute faon c'est la mme chose quelque soit la personne pour qui tu votes.
> Hitler, Erdogan, Pinochet, Franco et d'autres ca ne change rien  la politique


J'ai pas dit a. Tu n'as rien compris.

----------


## TallyHo

> Quoique tu en dises, le vote blanc a autant de pouvoir que l'abstention.


Peux tu nous expliquer en quoi c'est la mme chose ? Tu es peut-tre pass  ct mais le lien institutionnel ci-dessous n'est pas d'accord avec toi. Tu as mme des lus qui s'abstiennent de voter pour manifester une forte dsapprobation et a ne se rsume pas  l'exemple dans le quote, a se produit plusieurs fois.




> Labstention consiste  ne pas participer  une lection ou  des oprations de rfrendum. Elle traduit soit un dsintrt total pour la vie publique, soit un choix politique actif consistant  ne pas se prononcer afin de montrer son dsaccord. Ainsi,  loccasion du rfrendum sur les accords de Matignon portant sur lavenir de la Nouvelle-Caldonie en 1988, lun des partis de lopposition avait appel ses partisans  sabstenir pour sopposer au texte. Nanmoins, labstention semble traduire une crise de la reprsentation et peut poser la question de la lgitimit du pouvoir politique lu avec une faible participation.
> 
> http://www.vie-publique.fr/decouvert...fferences.html


Ce que tu ne comprends pas, et Halaster l'a rappel, si tu votes blanc tu augmentes la participation donc tu lgitimes l'lection puisque le blanc ne porte pas  consquence. Quand tu votes Macron, il y a un retour, a lui fait une chance de plus d'tre lu. Ce n'est pas le cas pour le blanc, a ne sert  rien  part dire que tu as fait ton "devoir".

En vrit, le problme est l, on a farci la tte des gens que le vote est un "devoir" et que, si tu ne fais pas ton "devoir", tu es un mauvais citoyen. Sauf que le vote n'est pas un "devoir" au sens lgal du terme...




> Oui, on est d'accord. Il y avait un parti qui voulait changer de constitution. C'tait un choix possible non ? Moi, je ne me cache pas, c'est celui que j'ai fait.


Encore une fois, pourquoi tre oblig de choisir sur la liste ? Un point positif ne fait pas un choix... Je suppose que tu parles de JLM, moi aussi cet aspect me plaisait mais a ne suffit pas. Il faut quand mme que tu adhres  +50% au programme. Si tu votes par dfaut alors on retombe dans le biais de l'obligation de choix et qu'on ne peut pas invalider la liste propose par le vote blanc.

----------


## Marco46

> Ceux qui refusent de voter tant que le vote blanc ne sera pas reconnu, c'est pas en restant  la maison que a changera 
> Plusieurs candidats avaient des propositions sur le sujet, si les abstentionnistes voulaient que cela change, ils le pouvaient.
> 
> http://www.lemonde.fr/programmes/pol...-du-vote-blanc


Ben u ... Si t'aimes le chocolat et qu'on te met un carr au milieu d'une tartine de caca tu manges ?




> et puis il y a a aussi :
> 
> https://www.parti-du-vote-blanc.fr/


lel

----------


## ArnaudEIC

> Ben u ... Si t'aimes le chocolat et qu'on te met un carr au milieu d'une tartine de caca tu manges ?


Ben non, je cuisine si cela ne me plait pas ce qu'il y a au menu.

Si tout le monde pensaient comme toi, tu ne pourrais pas afficher cet avatar.
Ils y a ceux qui chouinent et ne foutent rien et ceux qui chouinent et agissent.

----------


## Invit

> C'est pour a que j'ai mis *deux* liens. Ils attendent quoi les gens ? un candidat sur mesure ? et en attendant ils boudent dans leur coin ? Gueuler pour gueuler et ne rien faire pour que a change, oui je trouve la position un peu limite. Des choix tu en as, et pas qu'un seul, donc oui il faut aussi admettre qu'il y a un paquet de gens qui n'en ont juste rien  foutre.


Je ne dis pas que tous les abstentionnistes en ont quelque chose  foutre, je dis que tous les abstentionnistes ne s'en foutent pas. Ne pas voter ne les empche pas de faire d'autre choses pour que a change. Le vote n'est pas le seul droit d'expression existant en France. 




> Labstentionnisme peut revtir des interprtations contradictoires. Elle peut tre le reflet dune passivit ou dune ngligence des citoyens, peu intresss par la vie publique ou en raison dune insertion sociale limite (jeunes lecteurs sans diplmes, femmes au foyer, populations dfavorises, par exemple). Labstention peut au contraire revtir un caractre actif et militant lorsque cest un acte politique conscient et motiv. Il exprime alors un refus de choisir, une hostilit envers les hommes politiques en comptition lors de llection ou envers les rgles de fonctionnement du rgime.


On peut ne pas tre d'accord, mais il faut arrter de le nier.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Ils y a ceux qui chouinent et ne foutent rien et ceux qui chouinent et agissent.


Et les deux ne produisent aucune diffrence.
Enfin si on parle de celui qui vote et de celui qui s'abstient.

----------


## ArnaudEIC

> On peut ne pas tre d'accord, mais il faut arrter de le nier.


la paille, la poutre, l'oeil  ::aie:: 
On dit qu'une partie non ngligeable n'en  rien  foutre, pas que c'est le cas de tout le monde.

----------


## Invit

> On dit qu'une partie non ngligeable n'en  rien  foutre, pas que c'est le cas de tout le monde.


Ahh autant pour moi alors, ce n'est pas du tout ce que j'avais lu.  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Mdinoc

> Quoique tu en dises, le vote blanc a autant de pouvoir que l'abstention. Donc, pourquoi ne pas aller voter blanc ? Par fainantise ?


Le vote blanc fait chier ceux qui dpouillent beaucoup plus que l'abstention. Et vu que ce n'est pas eux que c'est cens emmerder, autant s'abstenir, vu que a a exactement autant de pouvoir (c'est--dire, aucun).

----------


## Invit

> Il fera comme Chirac, il va s'emparer du rsultat et n'en aura rien  foutre de la manire. Ses discours sur la gouvernance par ordonnances montre ce qu'il pense de la dmocratie/rpublique.


Chirac n'a pas t lu avec 50% d'abstention et une majorit aussi forte. 2/3 des jeunes ne sont pas alls voter. 2/3 des salaris non plus. a va forcment se payer  un moment ou  un autre : dans la rue avec des grves, s'il tente un rfrendum, en meutes...

J'ai vot au premier tour des lgislatives. Au second j'ai LR contre LREM et je ne vais pas y aller.



> Quoique tu en dises, le vote blanc a autant de pouvoir que l'abstention. Donc, pourquoi ne pas aller voter blanc ? Par fainantise ?


Tu as raison sur ce point, ils ont autant de pouvoir : les deux n'en ont aucun. Dans le code lectoral ils n'en ont aucun. Dans les faits ils n'en ont aucun. 15% des inscrits a reste dans la bouche des mdias et des politiques un raz-de-mare. Dans la bouche des politiques qui ont gagn, hein. Il n'y a que ceux qui perdent qui regardent le nombre de voix ou le % des inscrits. Au second tour de la prsidentielle il y a eu 4 millions de blancs et nuls, ce qui est un record historique, c'est  peine si a a t voqu. Donc la seule chose qui me fait pencher en faveur de l'abstention, c'est qu'on la commente plus que le vote blanc.
Quand Macron aura le pays paralys par les grves, peut-tre qu'il comprendra enfin qu'il n'y avait pas de quoi faire le fanfaron.

----------


## ArnaudEIC

Surtout qu'aux lgislatives on ne peut pas ressortir l'argument "oui mais l'lection est bloque, il y a trop de conditions".
Les conditions sont :     
    -tre majeur
    -tre ligible et inscrit sur une liste lectorale
    -ne pas tre sous tutelle ou curatelle

donc du choix dans cet lection il peut y en avoir si on a vraiment envie de "manger" autre chose que ce que certains considrent comme du caca.

----------


## Invit

> donc du choix dans cet lection il peut y en avoir si on a vraiment envie de "manger" autre chose que ce que certains considrent comme du caca.


C'est vraiment la loterie en fonction de l o tu te trouves. Dans ma circonscription  part un pseudo-gaulliste sans tiquette, j'avais 9 des 11 partis prsents  la prsidentielle. Il me manquait juste le NPA et Lasalle. Donc si l'offre de la prsidentielle ne te convenait pas, c'est pas l que tu pouvais te rattraper.

A contrario, il y avait des circonscriptions  plus de 20 candidats avec du Parti Animaliste, du Parti Pirate, du Parti du Vote Blanc, du Parti du Plaisir... Dans l'arrondissement ou Guaino a perdu il y avait 3 candidats LR !

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Si les gens qui se sont abstenu avaient vot blanc il n'y aurait pas eu de record d'absention et donc les mdias n'en auraient pas parl, ou pire si l'abstention avait chut, ils en aurait conclu a un plbicite de Macron.
> Tu as les chiffres des votes blancs au premier tour? moi non, les journaliste n'en pas parl, par contre l'abstention oui on en parle.
> Donc malheureusement le seul vote contestataire c'est l'abstention.


Tu crois franchement qu'un rsultat de 90% de participation avec 40% de votes blancs a serait pass inaperu ?  :8O: 
Les votes blancs, c'est 0.74% des votes exprims. Tu veux faire quoi avec a ? 




> Peux tu nous expliquer en quoi c'est la mme chose ? Tu es peut-tre pass  ct mais le lien institutionnel ci-dessous n'est pas d'accord avec toi. Tu as mme des lus qui s'abstiennent de voter pour manifester une forte dsapprobation et a ne se rsume pas  l'exemple dans le quote, a se produit plusieurs fois.


Le lien que tu a mis, me donne au contraire entirement raison.



> Labstention consiste  ne pas participer  une lection ou  des oprations de rfrendum. Elle traduit *soit un dsintrt total* pour la vie publique, *soit un choix politique* actif consistant  ne pas se prononcer afin de montrer son dsaccord.


Le problme de l'abstention est dans cette ambigut ! Et les politiques en jouent parfaitement ! Il suffit de les entendre parler de dsintrt des franais vis  vis de la politique, avec pour preuve l'abstention. Dimanche, je n'ai pas entendu parler d'abstention contestataire, mais "trop de politique", "de dsintrt", "le beau temps", ... aucun des politiques prsents n'a laiss entendre que l'abstention reprsentait un vote de contestation. Ou alors  la marge !

Le vote blanc ne laisse lui, aucun doute. La personne qui vote blanc montre son intrt pour la politique, mais surtout que rien de ce qui est propos ne lui convient. 
Les politiques sont loin d'tre des imbciles. En dcidant de compter les votes blancs  part, ils ont traduits l'abstention par le dsintrt de la vie publique. 




> Ce que tu ne comprends pas, et Halaster l'a rappel, si tu votes blanc tu augmentes la participation donc tu lgitimes l'lection puisque le blanc ne porte pas  consquence. Quand tu votes Macron, il y a un retour, a lui fait une chance de plus d'tre lu. Ce n'est pas le cas pour le blanc, a ne sert  rien  part dire que tu as fait ton "devoir".


Outre le fait de "faire son devoir" (des gens sont morts pour que l'on ait le droit de vote), le vote blanc marque ton intrt pour la vie publique, alors que l'abstention laisse le doute. Et encore, comme je l'ai dit plus haut, depuis la reconnaissance du vote blanc, l'abstention est beaucoup plus facilement interprte comme un dsintrt que comme une contestation.




> Encore une fois, pourquoi tre oblig de choisir sur la liste ? Un point positif ne fait pas un choix... Je suppose que tu parles de JLM, moi aussi cet aspect me plaisait mais a ne suffit pas. Il faut quand mme que tu adhres  +50% au programme. Si tu votes par dfaut alors on retombe dans le biais de l'obligation de choix et qu'on ne peut pas invalider la liste propose par le vote blanc.


Oui, je parle de JLM. C'est fait ce choix en grande partie pour son projet de VIeme Rpublique, mais pas que. Il y avait pas mal de choses qui me plaisait dans son programme. D'autres moins, mais ne pas choisir, c'est laiss les autres le faire  ma place. Au moins, je peux dire que Macron n'est pas mon choix. Ceux qui se sont abstenus, non !

----------


## ManusDei

> Oui, je parle de JLM. C'est fait ce choix en grande partie pour son projet de VIeme Rpublique, mais pas que. Il y avait pas mal de choses qui me plaisait dans son programme. D'autres moins, mais ne pas choisir, c'est laiss les autres le faire  ma place. Au moins, je peux dire que Macron n'est pas mon choix. Ceux qui se sont abstenus, non !


Tu peux dire que tu as essay de l'empcher d'arriver au pouvoir. Les autres ont fait du Ponce Pilate (reconnu historiquement pour son courage et la force de ses valeurs).

----------


## Invit

> Ceux qui se sont abstenus, non !


C'est ce qui me gne dans ton propos. Tu as clairement exprim ton interprtation de l'abstention et du vote blanc, interprtation avec laquelle je suis d'accord (dans la mesure o ce n'est qu'une interprtation, on peut difficilement ne pas tre d'accord). Par contre, que tu considres que c'est la seule interprtation acceptable n'est, justement, pas acceptable. En coupant la chique  tous les abstentionnistes sous prtexte que TOI tu considres que l'abstention signifie laisser les autres dcider pour eux, tu ne vaux pas mieux que les abstentionnistes qui placent tous les votants dans un sac "moutons". Sur ce, j'ai termin, je ne la ramnerai plus sur ce point.

----------


## DevTroglodyte

> Putain il y avait 11 candidats  la prsidentiel et tu n'en  trouv aucun de bon?
> Il y avait plus de 5000 candidats et tu en a trouv aucun de bon?
> Putain tu aurais pu t'inscrire et toi qui savait ce qu'il fallait faire pour sauv la France tu ne l'as pas fait?
> 
> Tu as rien d'autre que Obi-wan Kenobi comme proposition ? 
> 
> Tu critique ceux qui vote Macron mais tu as rien  proposer  part qu'il fallait pas voter macron?
> Alors c'est peut-etre dbile de voter macron mais ton programme alors encore plus dbile....
> 
> Je suis a fond derrire les abstentionniste quand il viendront avec un programme voir mme une ide...


Au second tour y'en avait que 2. T'as autre chose que des insultes et de la rage  proposer comme rponse ? J'ai vot au premier tour en accord avec mes ides, j'ai vot au second pour viter le FN, mais je comprends parfaitement que certains n'aient pas boug ce jour l, vu les candidats en lice, et je comprends parfaitement que certains se soient dit "et puis merde, lrem va gagner les lgislatives,  quoi bon bouger pour que rien ne change ?", mme si moi, je suis all voter.

Alors tu calmes ta rage, vieux.

----------


## GPPro

> Chirac n'a pas t lu avec 50% d'abstention et une majorit aussi forte. 2/3 des jeunes ne sont pas alls voter. 2/3 des salaris non plus. a va forcment se payer  un moment ou  un autre : dans la rue avec des grves, s'il tente un rfrendum, en meutes...


Lu ce matin dans le monde, commentaire d'un cadre en marche sur les nominations  venir par Macron "de toute faon il fera comme il veut, avec lui on ne sait jamais rien". Et pendant le quinquennat coul ils se sont assis royalement sur les revendications des diffrentes mobilisations, je ne vois pas bien pourquoi a changerait dans celui qui vient.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> C'est ce qui me gne dans ton propos. Tu as clairement exprim ton interprtation de l'abstention et du vote blanc, interprtation avec laquelle je suis d'accord (dans la mesure o ce n'est qu'une interprtation, on peut difficilement ne pas tre d'accord). Par contre, que tu considres que c'est la seule interprtation acceptable n'est, justement, pas acceptable. En coupant la chique  tous les abstentionnistes sous prtexte que TOI tu considres que l'abstention signifie laisser les autres dcider pour eux, tu ne vaux pas mieux que les abstentionnistes qui placent tous les votants dans un sac "moutons". Sur ce, j'ai termin, je ne la ramnerai plus sur ce point.


Bien sr que l'on peut ne pas tre d'accord avec une interprtation. Tallyho, par exemple (et sans diaboliser), exprime clairement son dsaccord avec ma vision du vote blanc et de l'abstention.

Je ne considre pas que c'est la seule acceptable. Je donne et dfend mon point de vue. 
Comment interprter autrement l'abstention, que c'est laisser les autres choisir  leur place ?  :8O:  
De mon point de vue, et je le rpte, s'abstenir c'est laisser les autres, non seulement choisir celui qui sera lu, mais en plus laisser les autres interprts  leur convenance ma dcision de ne pas voter. Le vote blanc est dans ce cas plus clair.

Je reproche  certains, sur ce forum, de parler de moutonisme, pour les personnes ayant votes alors qu'eux n'ont pas l'effort de s'exprimer sur le sujet.
Imagine un repas de famille. L'abstentionniste, c'est un peu le gars qui reste assis dans un fauteuil en ne s'occupant de rien, pendant que tout le monde s'active autour de lui, et qui, au final, critique la couleur de la nappe !  ::aie::

----------


## r0d

Bonjour tout le monde,

depuis quelques temps, je n'ai plus le temps de m'informer. Mais ce qui est en train de se passer, avec Macron et son mouvement, me fait tout mme rflchir.
Alors j'ai labor quelques hypothses, en forme d'analyse, et je suis curieux d'en recevoir une critique.

Tout d'abord, je perois de nombreux points communs entre ce qui est en train de se passer, et la rvolution franaise de 1789. En effet, une faon de dfinir cette rvolution, c'est un coup d'tat qui a permi  la bourgeoisie de prendre le pouvoir jusqu'alors dtenu par la noblesse. J'ai le sentiment qu'il est en train de se passer un peu la mme chose avec La rpublique en marche (LREM). On a une nouvelle bourgeoisie, cette bourgeoisie mondialise, qui a ses billes dans le tertiaire plutt que dans l'industrie. Et cette nouvelle bourgeoisie, via LREM, est en train de prendre le pouvoir  l'ancienne bourgeoisie d'aprs-guerre (les Dassault et cie.).
Certes il y a une certaine parit dans les rangs de LREM, ce qui est bel est bon. En revanche, lhomognit sociologique est frappante. Ce ne sont que des CSP+ entre 30 et 50 ans.

Juste une remarque en forme de scolie: LREM va certainement obtenir une majorit absolue au parlement. En consquence, les dputs, donc le parlement, n'auront aucune utilit. Donc parit, moi je veux bien, mais dans ce cas prcis, a n'aura aucun impact.

Ensuite, il me semble que la recomposition de l'chiquier politique est somme toute assez logique. Cela faisait un petit quart de sicle qu'il n'y avait plus de diffrence idologique entre le PS et la droite institutionnelle (RPR, UMP, LR). LREM est en train donc de fusionner ces deux partis, de faon tout  fait naturelle, suite  leur implosion en vol. On va donc se retrouver avec un centre prdominant, et une gauche en lambeaux. Ce qui est intressant c'est ce qui va se passer  droite. LR n'est pas encore mort, contrairement au PS. Le FN a de gros problmes de leadership et d'identit. Cette nouvelle prdominance au centre va forcer LR et le FN a commencer des manuvres. Mais lesquelles?

Petit apart: je n'attends rien de la gauche dans les annes qui viennent. Tant que cette gauche ne ce sera pas dbarrass de son vieux logiciel (leader charismatique, revendication plutt qu'action, externalisation des causes, etc.).

Une dernire remarque. De nombreux observateurs ont not la prdominance de technocrates dans les cabinets de LREM. Et une chose intressante, c'est que si les postes politiques (ministres et dputs) sont globalement plutt rcuprs par des gens de gauche, les technos dans les cabinets sont plutt des gens de droite. On retrouve l une configuration qui rappelle le PRS (parti radical socialiste) du dbut du XXme ("le cur  gauche, le porte-feuille  droite").

Alors au vu de tout ceci, je dirais: "pourquoi pas?". Il n'y a finalement rien de bien nouveau dans tout ceci, et pourquoi a serait pire qu'avant?
Et bien a sera pire qu'avant pour une raison toute simple. Et je suis tonn par l'amnsie de mes chers contemporains.
Souvenez-vous de la crise conomique des annes 2007-2008. Crise qui a failli briser l'conomie mondiale. Qui taient les responsables de cette crise? La finance internationale. Au passage, ils sont mme parvenus  profiter de cette crise. Ils sont trs forts. Depuis, des minences de ce petit monde des seigneurs de la finance internationale ont t placs aux postes cls de la politique. Tout particulirement en Europe. Maintenant, ils ont la rpublique franaise.
Je suis dterministe, et je pense que les mmes causes engendrent les mmes effets. Nous sommes en train de mettre notre pays entre les mains de gens qui n'auraient aucun scrupule de dtruire la plante si cela pouvait faire grossir leur compte en banque. C'est la doctrine nolibrale qui veut a, et ce dernier sicle a montr que a ne marche pas. Mais on continue  y croire. Aprs tout, si on tape plus fort, peut-tre que a finira par faire moins mal?

----------


## Jon Shannow

R0d, 
D'abord, c'est un plaisir de te revoir parmi nous.
Ensuite, c'est un second plaisir de te lire, comme d'habitude.

Pour la critique de ton analyse, a va tre faible, car je suis assez d'accord avec toi.

Comme je l'avais dit, on va se retrouver avec un PS coup en deux. Un qui ira vers Macron et l'autre qui restera au bord de la (d)route. D'autant plus que Hamon c'est fait liminer ds le premier tour des lgislatives. Macron a dcapit tous les mouvements du PS, sauf Valls (son meilleur ennemi) !

Pour la droite, je n'ai personnellement jamais cru dans une alliance allant de l'UDI de Borloo  Cop, en passant par Jup !
On voit de plus en plus que LR a perdu sa moiti gauche. De l  ce que la partie droite aille vers le FN, il y a un pas que certains franchiront.

Pour le FN, a va tre trs dur. Ils ont dus svrement une grosse partie de llectorat qu'ils avait conquis ces dernires annes. Pas les "Frontistes de Papa", mais les "Marine/Philippot" ! Le dbat du second tour a montr qu'il n'y avait que du vent derrire la faade !

Comme je l'ai dit, je n'attends rien de Macron, car je pense qu'avec lui on va continuer la politique engage depuis 2002, qui consiste a dtruire le tissu industriel franais pour ne garder qu'une France de Services et de Banques. Les ouvriers/employs devront s'habituer  vivre sous assistanat public dans un pays qui n'a plus besoin d'eux. C'est triste, c'est grave, et je ne sais jusqu' quand on n'acceptera cela, mais y en a au moins pour cinq ans !  ::calim2::

----------


## survivals

> Bonjour tout le monde,
> 
> depuis quelques temps, je n'ai plus le temps de m'informer. Mais ce qui est en train de se passer, avec Macron et son mouvement, me fait tout mme rflchir.
> Alors j'ai labor quelques hypothses, en forme d'analyse, et je suis curieux d'en recevoir une critique.
> 
> Tout d'abord, je perois de nombreux points communs entre ce qui est en train de se passer, et la rvolution franaise de 1789. En effet, une faon de dfinir cette rvolution, c'est un coup d'tat qui a permi  la bourgeoisie de prendre le pouvoir jusqu'alors dtenu par la noblesse. J'ai le sentiment qu'il est en train de se passer un peu la mme chose avec La rpublique en marche (LREM). On a une nouvelle bourgeoisie, cette bourgeoisie mondialise, qui a ses billes dans le tertiaire plutt que dans l'industrie. Et cette nouvelle bourgeoisie, via LREM, est en train de prendre le pouvoir  l'ancienne bourgeoisie d'aprs-guerre (les Dassault et cie.).
> Certes il y a une certaine parit dans les rangs de LREM, ce qui est bel est bon. En revanche, lhomognit sociologique est frappante. Ce ne sont que des CSP+ entre 30 et 50 ans.
> 
> Juste une remarque en forme de scolie: LREM va certainement obtenir une majorit absolue au parlement. En consquence, les dputs, donc le parlement, n'auront aucune utilit. Donc parit, moi je veux bien, mais dans ce cas prcis, a n'aura aucun impact.
> ...


Quel que part je pense que tu as mis le doigt sur quelque chose entre les lites du service et ceux de l'industrie. 
Et pour la population, on pourrait faire le parallle entre ceux du services qui se contentent de l'information qu'on leur donne et ceux de l'industrie qui ont besoin de comprendre l'information.

Sinon moi, une proposition de flexibilit, on supprime les dlais de pravis pour les employs dmissionnaire, car c'est souvent un frein pour l'embauche. Flexibilit pour l'employ, je rve, cela remettrais de l'incertitude pour l'employeur ce qui est contraire  leur but qui n'a rien  voir avec l'emploi mais plus avec le prvisionnelle d'une entreprise qui est plus li aux finances de l'entreprise qu' l'emploi.

----------


## el_slapper

> snip


Assez d'accord, mais je me pose pas mal de questions sur ce qui pourrais tre fait autrement - et je ne vois pas. Les doctrines de gauches sont toutes inadaptes au monde moderne, l ou les sociaux-libraux ont parfaitement su adapter leurs idologies  la nouvelle donne. Quand une comptence ne dure plus que 10 ans, interdire de licencier, a n'a aucun sens. Ca en avait quand les usines faisaient la mme choses pendant des dcnnies - mais a n'en a plus aucun.

Je considrerais les alternatives  REM quand il y en aura d'adaptes au monde moderne. En attendant, faute de mieux.....  ::aie::

----------


## r0d

> D'abord, c'est un plaisir de te revoir parmi nous.


Je ne suis jamais bien loin  :;): 



> Ensuite, c'est un second plaisir de te lire, comme d'habitude.


Merci  ::): 
J'aimerais crire plus souvent (j'adore a, vous le savez), mais le sacerdoce dans lequel je me suis engag depuis un an ne me laisse que peu de temps. Programmeur dans un studio de jeu vido indpendant, c'est une exprience extraordinaire, mais qui tend parfois  une forme d'auto-esclavagisme droutant. Et qui peine  payer le loyer... du coup, une des rflexions qui occupe la majorit de mon temps libre actuellement se rapporte  la proltarisation de la classe moyenne. Intressant, mais un peu hors sujet. Enfin, on pourrait trouver des liens, mais ce serait long et fastidieux.




> Pour le FN, a va tre trs dur. Ils ont dus svrement une grosse partie de llectorat qu'ils avait conquis ces dernires annes. Pas les "Frontistes de Papa", mais les "Marine/Philippot" ! Le dbat du second tour a montr qu'il n'y avait que du vent derrire la faade !


Je suis vraiment curieux de voir ce qui va se passer au FN dans les annes qui viennent. La "ligne Jean-Marie" est aujourd'hui mene par Marion M-LP. La faon dont elle a pris ses distances, rcemment, avec le FN, me fait trangement penser  ce qu' fait Macron avec le PS. Pourrait-il se passer la mme chose? Par exemple, Marion M-LP qui cre un nouveau parti nationaliste-libral qui dtruise le FN? Je n'en sais rien, mais la ligne national-libral maurassienne (celle de Jean-Marie Le Pen) me parait trop empreinte de contradictions pour parvenir  fdrer au-del des petits commerants des petites villes du Sud.

----------


## TallyHo

> aucun des politiques prsents n'a laiss entendre que l'abstention reprsentait un vote de contestation.


Comme quoi qu'ils racontent des conneries ou ce qui les arrangent... C'est dit en toutes lettres dans les dfinitions donnes sur les liens que c'est un choix politique aussi et pas qu'un jemenfoutisme.

D'ailleurs, je ne sais pas pour toi, mais de mon ct je vois beaucoup plus d'abstention de dgot, de contestation, etc... plutt qu'un simple jemenfoutisme. J'en connais un paquet qui votaient et qui ont boud les lections.

De toute faon, la dfinition ou l'interprtation qu'on en donne est secondaire. Le problme de fond n'est pas ceux qui votent ou pas, c'est ce qui a donn cette situation de dfiance dont les principaux responsables sont les politiciens eux-mmes.

Donc, blanc ou pas, abstention ou pas, c'est dans l'intrt de tout le monde que ce soit reconnu. Il est l le vrai "combat". Et tu verras que les gens reviendront voter quand on aura des meilleures rgles plus dmocratiques.




> ...


Compltement d'accord avec toi sur le remplacement oligarchique. Cette lection est une rvolution de dupes...

----------


## Grogro

> Ce qui est intressant c'est ce qui va se passer  droite. LR n'est pas encore mort, contrairement au PS. Le FN a de gros problmes de leadership et d'identit. Cette nouvelle prdominance au centre va forcer LR et le FN a commencer des manuvres. Mais lesquelles?


A mon avis la seule voie est pour eux d'achever la normalisation du FN dj bien entame par Philippot, mais partielle au vu de l'influence de Chatillon et des gudards. Abandonner la sortie de l'euro pour demander la rengociation des traits. C'est flou, a ne mange pas de pain, ce n'est ni trop euroltre, ni trop anti-UE. Ce n'est pas normaliser l'extrme-droite comme les gauchos-bobos peuvent le penser. Normaliser les frontistes qui peuvent l'tre, c'est les loigner de l'extrme droite pour les intgrer  une nouvelle droite rpublicaine. D'autres pays ont, par le pass, pacifi, intgr et normalis des formations politiques autrement plus radicales que le FN actuel. Y compris nous avec nos trotskos et maos des annes 60/70 rduits  du folklore culturel. Mais je pense surtout  des formations dont la violence politique semblait inscrite dans l'ADN : en Espagne, en Irlande. La fusion entre l'aile droite de LR et le FN non gudard liminera durablement l'extrme droite de l'chiquier politique. Ce ne sera pas forcment beau  voir, mais au moins cela permettra de dshystriser la politique. 




> Et bien a sera pire qu'avant pour une raison toute simple. Et je suis tonn par l'amnsie de mes chers contemporains.
> Souvenez-vous de la crise conomique des annes 2007-2008. Crise qui a failli briser l'conomie mondiale. Qui taient les responsables de cette crise? La finance internationale. Au passage, ils sont mme parvenus  profiter de cette crise. Ils sont trs forts. Depuis, des minences de ce petit monde des seigneurs de la finance internationale ont t placs aux postes cls de la politique. Tout particulirement en Europe. Maintenant, ils ont la rpublique franaise.


Pourquoi ce serait ncessairement pire qu'avant ? Le "projet" de Micron a des potentialits bien au del de son verni libral : en foutant en l'air les rentes de situation (y compris immobilires), tu affaiblis considrablement le capitalisme de connivence. Surtout : il introduit une culture de l'chec qui est totalement taboue pour la mentalit franaise. En France, une erreur est une "faute", ds l'cole maternelle, avec tout ce que cela sous entend du point de vue moral (voir les tudes sur la distance du pouvoir en France). Le "droit  l'erreur" sera institutionnellement reconnu. 

Tu dis ensuite que la finance mondialiste est responsable de la crise. C'est vrai, c'est un des responsables majeurs, mais c'est raisonner  courte vue. C'est un peu regarder le doigt du sage si j'ose dire. Si je te dis que la financiarisation de l'conomie n'est pas le moteur de la crise, mais simplement un des produits d'une crise systmique beaucoup plus vaste, beaucoup plus globale. Mais aussi bien plus ancienne que la grande rcession. Essaye d'imaginer o je veux en venir.

PS : chez nous, on a un mois de pravis. Dans les deux sens il me semble. Et a marche trs bien.

PPS : paradoxalement, la ligne Marion Marchal-Le Pen est en ralit trs diffrente de celle de son grand pre. Disons que ce sont deux branches divergentes d'un mme arbre.

----------


## el_slapper

> J'aimerais crire plus souvent (j'adore a, vous le savez), mais le sacerdoce dans lequel je me suis engag depuis un an ne me laisse que peu de temps. Programmeur dans un studio de jeu vido indpendant, c'est une exprience extraordinaire, mais qui tend parfois  une forme d'auto-esclavagisme droutant. Et qui peine  payer le loyer... du coup, une des rflexions qui occupe la majorit de mon temps libre actuellement se rapporte  la proltarisation de la classe moyenne. Intressant, mais un peu hors sujet. Enfin, on pourrait trouver des liens, mais ce serait long et fastidieux.


C'est un invitable  mon sens - au moins dans les pays riches. La classe moyenne a vcu pendant 60 ans au dessus de ses moyens de par l'exploitation coloniale. Le rattrapage se fait maintenant,  nos dpens -  mes dpens aussi.




> Je suis vraiment curieux de voir ce qui va se passer au FN dans les annes qui viennent. La "ligne Jean-Marie" est aujourd'hui mene par Marion M-LP. La faon dont elle a pris ses distances, rcemment, avec le FN, me fait trangement penser  ce qu' fait Macron avec le PS. Pourrait-il se passer la mme chose? Par exemple, Marion M-LP qui cre un nouveau parti nationaliste-libral qui dtruise le FN? Je n'en sais rien, mais la ligne national-libral maurassienne (celle de Jean-Marie Le Pen) me parait trop empreinte de contradictions pour parvenir  fdrer au-del des petits commerants des petites villes du Sud.


Aucune ide, mais a ne peut pas tre pour tout de suite. MMLP est dmolie par sa rupture douloureuse, et se retrouve mre clibataire - autant dire qu'elle n'aura pas beaucoup de temps pour s'occuper de politique les prochaines annes. C'tait le scnario que tout le monde attendait, mais des impratifs privs ont semble-t-il tap au pire moment. Rsultat, la ligne dure court partout comme un poulet sans tte, et fait mal  la ligne "sociale" sans lui oter son pouvoir. Le FN est affaibli. Mais videmment, il pourrait, d'une manire ou d'une autre, se refaire la cerise. Mais plus tard. Il a laiss pass une occasion historique, en tous cas. Ce n'est *plus* un danger immdiat. A long terme, je ne me prononce pas.

----------


## Ryu2000

> La classe moyenne a vcu pendant 60 ans au dessus de ses moyens de par l'exploitation coloniale.


conomiquement a allait bien de 1945  1975 parce qu'une guerre mondiale a a tendance  relancer l'conomie... (les USA en ont vraiment besoin d'une 3ime si ils ne veulent pas seffondrer)

Le capitalisme fonctionne comme a : Crise -> Guerre -> Croissance.

Crise financire de 1907 -> Premire Guerre Mondiale -> Forte croissance conomique de 1920  1929
Crise conomique de 1929 -> Seconde Guerre Mondiale -> Forte croissance conomique de 1945  1970.
Crise bancaire et financire de 2008 -> ???

Alors vous pouvez croire que c'est une concidence et qu'il y a aucun lien entre une situation conomique et le dmarrage d'une guerre mondiale.
Mais l il faudra peut tre un truc plus gros qu'une 3ime guerre mondiale, mme si :
1 : 18,6 millions de morts
2 : 50/70 millions de morts
3 : ??? (normalement l'chelle devrait tre de quelques centaines de millions de morts)

Nous sommes trop nombreux sur terre, 7 milliards c'est beaucoup trop.
En plus il y a des populations qui consomment de plus en plus de ressources.
Il faut absolument que la population mondiale diminue et qu'elle consomme moins de ressources.
Parce que l'humanit crer beaucoup trop de dgt  cause de son industrialisation, l'agriculture moderne est une catastrophe, le seul ct positif c'est que a rend strile et que a donne le cancer. (donc a aide  rgler le problme de surpopulation)




> Il a laiss pass une occasion historique, en tous cas. Ce n'est *plus* un danger immdiat. A long terme, je ne me prononce pas.


En quoi le FN serait plus dangereux que Sarkozy, Hollande ou Macron ?
Faut arrter de croire que c'est un parti horrible qui va tout dtruire.
Alors qu'en pratique ils sont plus  gauche que le PS...

Tout ce qu'ils veulent c'est que la France rcupre un peu de souverainet.
Contrler sa monnaie et ses frontires c'est quand mme la base d'une nation...

----------


## ManusDei

> Tout d'abord, je perois de nombreux points communs entre ce qui est en train de se passer, et la rvolution franaise de 1789. En effet, une faon de dfinir cette rvolution, c'est un coup d'tat qui a permi  la bourgeoisie de prendre le pouvoir jusqu'alors dtenu par la noblesse. J'ai le sentiment qu'il est en train de se passer un peu la mme chose avec La rpublique en marche (LREM). On a une nouvelle bourgeoisie, cette bourgeoisie mondialise, qui a ses billes dans le tertiaire plutt que dans l'industrie. Et cette nouvelle bourgeoisie, via LREM, est en train de prendre le pouvoir  l'ancienne bourgeoisie d'aprs-guerre (les Dassault et cie.).
> Certes il y a une certaine parit dans les rangs de LREM, ce qui est bel est bon. En revanche, lhomognit sociologique est frappante. Ce ne sont que des CSP+ entre 30 et 50 ans.


Je suis d'accord avec toi, et je le dplore. 
Mais on aurait exactement le mme problme si on avait eu une rvolution des proltaires.
Et je ne vois pas de parti aujourd'hui capable de fdrer des travailleurs prcaires aux chefs d'entreprises.
LREM semble vouloir essayer, une partie des propositions concernent les bas salaires mme si a me semble tre des solutions trs temporaires l o les solutions pour les cadres et chefs d'entreprises m'ont l'air plus prennes.

----------


## Grogro

> C'est un invitable  mon sens - au moins dans les pays riches. La classe moyenne a vcu pendant 60 ans au dessus de ses moyens de par l'exploitation coloniale. Le rattrapage se fait maintenant,  nos dpens -  mes dpens aussi.


C'est totalement faux, c'est mme une lgende urbaine.

----------


## DevTroglodyte

> conomiquement a allait bien de 1945  1975 parce qu'une guerre mondiale a a tendance  relancer l'conomie...


Et parce qu'on avait notre empire colonial, aussi.

----------


## TallyHo

> Pourquoi ce serait ncessairement pire qu'avant ?


Parce que c'est toute la mafia mdiatico-lobbystique qui vient de rellement prendre le pouvoir avec Macron comme homme de paille. On y avait dj un peu droit avec les autres mais Macron est la meilleure synthse de cette pourritude oligarchique.

Il suffit juste de regarder qui est derrire la com' du couple Macron : la marraine de la presse people qui peut anoblir ou pourrir un personnage public en un geste. Et je m'arrte l pour ne pas rentrer dans le politiquement super-hyper-mga incorrect en listant tous les rseaux / relations de McRon Von Rotschild.

Je sais que a va moinsser  fond la caisse mais c'est la ralit, on en est l...

----------


## Ryu2000

> Et parce qu'on avait notre empire colonial, aussi.


Mais non.
Dj selon comment on compte la dcolonisation s'est termin en 1962 et conomiquement a allait bien jusqu' la loi Rothschild du 3 Janvier 1973.
De plus certains pays qui ne colonisaient pas ont galement profit d'un dveloppement conomique aprs la guerre.

Aprs le problme fut la finance, les actionnaires, les traders, etc...
Depuis l'conomie est devenu n'importe quoi, tout est virtuelle, l'conomie est bas sur du vide...
On est dans une fuite  l'avant avec comme solution de toujours imprimer plus de billet. (c'est planche  billet sur planche  billet sur planche  billet)

L'image le plus souvent utilis c'est que la FED, la BoJ, la City, la BCE* sont des drogus qui se font des fix d'hrone.
conomiquement c'est tout ce qui est fait, c'est reculer pour mieux sauter.
Tout est bas sur de la dette, qui ne peut pas tre rembours.

* = La BCE ne le faisait pas au dbut, c'est plutt rcent pour elle :
La BCE prolonge son programme de rachat jusqu'en dcembre 2017

----------


## r0d

> La classe moyenne a vcu pendant 60 ans au dessus de ses moyens de par l'exploitation coloniale. Le rattrapage se fait maintenant,  nos dpens -  mes dpens aussi.


C'est une faon de voir les choses. Ce n'est pas la mienne.

Je ne prtends pas dtenir la vrit (je suis mme persuad d'tre dans l'erreur), mais c'est l'analyse qui est la mienne aujourd'hui, que je produis avec mes moyens (je suis trs mauvais en conomie).
A mon avis, cette pauprisation des classes moyennes est due  deux facteurs principaux. Le premier est l'augmentation du poids du capital dans la valeur produite (que l'on confond parfois avec la financiarisation), le second est l'augmentation des ingalits. A cause du premier, les salaires n'augmentent pas. Et la combinaison des deux fait que les prix montent.
Si le problme tait juste une histoire de "robinet qui se tarit" (exploitation coloniale, exportation, etc.), il y a aurait une pauprisation gnrale, qui pourrait tre combattue en jouant sur la devise. Or ce qui se passe n'est pas une pauprisation gnrale. Les revenus moyens ne cessent d'augmenter (en dehors des annes 2007-2008 de la crise).

Pour faire court, je crois qu'une poigne d'individu (quelques dizaines de milliers) est en train de s'accaparer un pourcentage aberrant des richesses produites par les travailleurs. Que ce n'est pas tenable, que cela a t rendu possible par la financiarisation et la mondialisation, et dont Macron et sa bande sont les hrauts. Voil pourquoi je pense que la situation ne peut globalement que s'aggraver.

----------


## ManusDei

Bon, sinon Bayrou m'a l'air dcid  ne pas vouloir rester Garde des Sceaux la semaine prochaine.

----------


## r0d

> Parce que c'est toute la mafia mdiatico-lobbystique qui vient de rellement prendre le pouvoir avec Macron comme homme de paille.


Je ne pense pas que Macron soit un homme de paille. Je pense qu'il est parfaitement intgr dans son champs social et qu'il en est mme un des chefs.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> C'est une faon de voir les choses. Ce n'est pas la mienne.
> 
> Je ne prtends pas dtenir la vrit (je suis mme persuad d'tre dans l'erreur), mais c'est l'analyse qui est la mienne aujourd'hui, que je produis avec mes moyens (je suis trs mauvais en conomie).
> A mon avis, cette pauprisation des classes moyennes est due  deux facteurs principaux. Le premier est l'augmentation du poids du capital dans la valeur produite (que l'on confond parfois avec la financiarisation), le second est l'augmentation des ingalits. A cause du premier, les salaires n'augmentent pas. Et la combinaison des deux fait que les prix montent.
> Si le problme tait juste une histoire de "robinet qui se tarit" (exploitation coloniale, exportation, etc.), il y a aurait une pauprisation gnrale, qui pourrait tre combattue en jouant sur la devise. Or ce qui se passe n'est pas une pauprisation gnrale. Les revenus moyens ne cessent d'augmenter (en dehors des annes 2007-2008 de la crise).
> 
> Pour faire court, je crois qu'une poigne d'individu (quelques dizaines de milliers) est en train de s'accaparer un pourcentage aberrant des richesses produites par les travailleurs. Que ce n'est pas tenable, que cela a t rendu possible par la financiarisation et la mondialisation, et dont Macron et sa bande sont les hrauts. Voil pourquoi je pense que la situation ne peut globalement que s'aggraver.


a va s'aggraver, parce que, maintenant que la classe ouvrire a t pauprise, les suivants sont la classe moyenne. Celle-l mme qui a produite Macron.
Les ouvriers se sont tourns vers l'extrme droite, que va faire la classe moyenne quand elle se rendra compte qu'elle s'est faite duper ?

----------


## DevTroglodyte

> Pour faire court, je crois qu'une poigne d'individu (quelques dizaines de milliers) est en train de s'accaparer un pourcentage aberrant des richesses produites par les travailleurs. Que ce n'est pas tenable, que cela a t rendu possible par la financiarisation et la mondialisation, et dont Macron et sa bande sont les hrauts. Voil pourquoi je pense que la situation ne peut globalement que s'aggraver.


a va finir par pter, c'est pas possible autrement... Surtout que bon, pour que la monnaie ait une valeur, il faut qu'elle circule (oui bon j'exagre un peu). Si elle stagne dans les mains d'une poigne d'individus... bah dj ils ont pas assez d'une vie pour tout claquer, et ensuite,  qui vont ils vendre ce que leurs entreprises produisent ?

a va se finir en rvolution c't'histoire.

----------


## el_slapper

Toujours un plaisir d'avoir un interlocuteur de qualit. Surtout que je suis d'accord avec pas mal de points. Mais je crois que tu fais fausse route en cherchant une seule cause. Bon, moi, je n'en ai cit qu'une seule, et j'ai eu tort, il y en a d'autres. Mais clairement, les ressources du monde entier permettaient  3/400 millions d'occidentaux d'avoir une forte croissance de leur niveau de vie. Puis les autres ont demand leur part aussi - a a commenc en 1973 par les pays producteurs de ptrole, puis bien d'autres s'y sont mis.

Aprs, si ton argument est qu'il y a d'autres lments aussi, d'accord. Mais c'est, je crois, plus large que ce que tu sembles penser.




> Le premier est l'augmentation du poids du capital dans la valeur produite (que l'on confond parfois avec la financiarisation)


Ben oui, mais bon, en partie, a n'est pas scandaleux. En partie. La partie qui concerne l'investissement pour monter une usine de processeurs, pour faire simple. L'autre partie, la scandaleuse, c'est la spculation pure, genre l'immobilier. Tiens, Macron a quelques proposition pour rduire les rentes immobilires. Savoir si il le mettra en place - et si c'est le cas, quel sera leur succs - sera  suivre soigneusement.

Et c'est presque compltement faux pour le logiciel. Elle coute des millions, ta machine de dev?




> le second est l'augmentation des ingalits. A cause du premier, les salaires n'augmentent pas. Et la combinaison des deux fait que les prix montent.


Quels prix? Certains prix explosent, d'autres s'effondrent. C'est la vie, ma brave dame. Le truc, c'est qu'on a plus de besoins qu'avant(a coute cher, un abonnement tripleplay), et que le revenu rellement disponible n'a pas beaucoup boug. Donc on a l'impression d'tre coin. Mais c'est bien plus compliqu de faire une analyse raliste que "les prix montent".




> Si le problme tait juste une histoire de "robinet qui se tarit" (exploitation coloniale, exportation, etc.), il y a aurait une pauprisation gnrale, qui pourrait tre combattue en jouant sur la devise. Or ce qui se passe n'est pas une pauprisation gnrale. Les revenus moyens ne cessent d'augmenter (en dehors des annes 2007-2008 de la crise).


Mais trs faiblement. Les revenus moyens mondiaux explosent, mais n'augmentent que fort peu en occident, chez nous. Certes plus que la mdiane(et c'est l que tu veux en venir, je crois) qui a tendance  stagner.




> Pour faire court, je crois qu'une poigne d'individu (quelques dizaines de milliers) est en train de s'accaparer un pourcentage aberrant des richesses produites par les travailleurs. Que ce n'est pas tenable, que cela a t rendu possible par la financiarisation et la mondialisation, et dont Macron et sa bande sont les hrauts. Voil pourquoi je pense que la situation ne peut globalement que s'aggraver.


a a t rendu possible par l'avnement du logiciel, surtout. parce-que le cout de production d'un logiciel est quasi nul, l'essentiel de ses couts sont en R&D. Donc, celui qui est marginalement meilleur vu du march rafle la mise. _Winner takes all_. En industrie, o dans certains services tels que les transports, tu est limit par tes capitaux. Si tu as la surface financire pour louer 60 A320, on ne t'en louera pas 80, et le reste de la demande sera pris par la concurrence. En logiciel, tu peux rafler le march mondial en moins d'un an avec juste quelques gugusses. Et tous les autres font faillite. C'est a qui change tout. Les infrastructures financires ne font que suivre.
*
En bref* : il y a ouatte mille facteurs qui influent sur ce que tu dnonce - ou sur la perception que tu en as. Chercher un coupable unique est bien trop facile. Aprs, si on peut ratisser un peu les mgariches, on ne s'en portera pas plus mal. Mais a ne rsoudra pas les problmes structurels. Dont le numro un a t rappell par Ryu2000(sur un autre fil je crois) : on a pas les ressources pour faire vivre dcemment 7 milliards de personnes.

----------


## r0d

> a va se finir en rvolution c't'histoire.


a fait 20 ans que je me dis a. Mais rien ne bouge. Ou alors quand a bouge, comme en ce moment, a se fait de faon  ce que tout puisse continuer.
J'ai dj pass de longues heures  expliquer ce qui a chang, pourquoi une rvolution comme celle de 1789, ou mme les grosses rvoltes comme les communes de Paris, ne peuvent plus avoir lieu.
Pour faire court, les champs sociaux (sauf celui des plus riches) n'ont plus de boussole. Plus d'utopie  suivre, plus d'adversaire concret. Du coup, les dsesprs ne se lancent plus dans des mouvements de masse, mais se rfugient dans des comportements individuels destructeurs, qui vont de la petite dlinquance au terrorisme.
Ajout  cela l'emprise des mdias de masse, qui sont partie intgrante du champ social des dominant (ce ne sont pas simplement des laquais comme disent certains), qui constitue la plus grande machine de contrle des masses que l'humanit n'a jamais produite, et un tableau se dessine. Un tableau qui me fait penser  la Rome de Diocltien, o l'on voit les premiers signes de la dcadence.

----------


## thom14

a ne finira pas en rvolution, simplement parce que on ne fait pas la rvolution le "ventre plein". Autrement dit pour avoir envie de se rvolter il faut ne plus avoir rien  perdre. 

Aprs je suis d'accord avec r0d l'individualisme et tout le reste est en plus une critre qui renforce le fait que nous ne soyons pas du tout dans une priode prrvolutionnaire


les romains disait il faut donner au peuple du pain et des jeux maintenant a serait des allocs et la teloch

----------


## TallyHo

> Bon, sinon Bayrou m'a l'air dcid  ne pas vouloir rester Garde des Sceaux la semaine prochaine.


Je ne sais pas si tu es ironique ou pas mais si c'est confirm, reste  savoir si il est pouss  sortir en change d'une amnistie sur les affaires en cours ou si il sort parce qu'il s'aperoit une fois de plus qu'il a fait le mauvais choix...

Dans les deux cas, ce n'est pas glorieux, soupons d'affaires contre mauvais poulain (le comble pour un proprio de chevaux...  ::D: ). Mais si c'est le 2me cas, il remontera dans mon estime pour avoir reconnu son erreur. De toute faon, il n'aurait jamais du s'acoquiner avec Macron,  la limite peu importe les raisons du dpart, il a raison de quitter le navire maintenant.

----------


## r0d

> je crois que tu fais fausse route en cherchant une seule cause.


Non, je suis bien conscient que tout ceci est trs complexe et que les mcanismes  l'oeuvre sont lies entre elles par des faisceaux htrognes de causalits. Cependant, j'essaie d'en extraire les principales, et a peut donc m'entraner, effectivement, dans une simplification trop importante.

En fait, je considre que le problme que connais la France actuellement, ainsi que d'autres pays similaires, ce n'est pas une baisse du pouvoir d'achat, comme le martlent les mdias. Le problme c'est l'appropriation du tissu productif par une toute petite portion de la population. Il en rsulte une sclrose de nos vies professionnelles, or c'est un aspect fondamental dans une socit capitaliste.

Tu prends aller,  la louche, les 200 personnes qui gravitent dans les conseils d'administration des entreprises du CAC40, plus quelques technos influent des think tanks  la mode et de quelques cabinets ministriels, et  eux seuls ils dcident de ce que le pays va produire, comment il va le produire et de comment a va se vendre. Si un individu dcide de produire quelque chose qui ne rentre pas de ce plan l, il n'a quasiment aucune chance de pouvoir gagner sa vie avec. Et ce n'est pas parce que ce n'est pas ontologiquement viable, mais parce que tout est verrouill pour que a ne le soit pas; de faon artificielle.

Je te donne un exemple. Je connais bien le monde des petits producteurs bios, parce que j'ai de la famille et des amis qui en sont. Chaque anne, des lois sont votes pour leur mettre des bton dans les roues de faon inutile. Des lois qui sont dcides par les 200 personnes dont je parlais plus tt. De l'autre ct, les gros producteurs sont aids par l'tat de faon aberrante. Cultiver bio sur un petit lopin n'est pas ontologiquement non-viable, c'est rendu non-viable par des dcisions politiques, donc artificielles.

Cet exemple du bio est applicable dans tous les secteurs. Tout est verrouill, tout est boucl. Et c'est fait de faon douce: on ne nous force pas  bosser dans la finance. Mais tout est mis en place pour que si on choisit de bosser pour l'association du coin, on ne puisse pas payer son loyer. Et donc on finit par aller bosser dans la finance, comme la moiti des dveloppeurs de ce pays.
Alors on va nous sortir que "voyez Bill Gates", et puis "il y a des Mark Zuckerberg". Ok, mais j'ai une formation scientifique et pour moi, quelques cas sur plusieurs millions ne fait pas loi.

Et donc le problme ce n'est pas tant la quantit de richesse produite (ou reue par l'exploitation des territoires d'outre-mer), que la faon dont elle est rpartie et utilise.
Imaginons la fiction suivante: on pourrait faire en sorte que tout le monde soit propritaire sans avoir besoin de s'endetter. Le pays est assez riche pour cela, et si on le faisait, on ne changerait rien au PIB du pays (ce n'est donc pas une question de richesse produite). Mais si on faisait a, les franais seraient librs d'un tel poids que les entreprises auraient plus de mal  nous faire faire leur sale boulot, et a changerait tout pour tout le monde. Je ne sais pas si ce serait une bonne chose de faire cela, ce n'est pas le propos. Ce que je veux dire, c'est qu'une fois encore, ce qui est important ce n'est pas le PIB en soi, mais la faon dont il est utilis.

La vision maltusienne s'est assez rpandue ces dernires annes. La terre ne peut pas subvenir aux besoin de 7 milliards d'individus, disent-ils. Je suspends mon jugement sur ce point, car la question est plus complexe qu'elle n'en a l'air, mais il y a une chose dont il faut avoir conscience, c'est qu'en vrit, il faudrait reformuler un peu l'assertion comme suit: La terre ne peut pas subvenir aux besoin de 7 milliards d'individus _qui consomment et produisent selon le modle occidental_. C'est  dire, selon le modle nolibral contemporain (car il n'est plus spcifiquement occidental). Or, je suis d'accord avec la thse d'Herv Kempf qui propose, en substance, que le train de vie des riches rig en modle pousse toute la population  la consommation. Autrement dit, s'il y avait moins d'ingalits, nous serions moins enclins  consommer. Ajout  cela le fait que si nous bnficiions un peu plus des richesses produites, nous serions moins contraints  produire (travailler pour les grosses entreprises) des trucs inutiles.

Tout ceci pour dire que l'conomie n'est pas une science dure, comme les conomistes sont persuads. Les thories qui forment les fondations du nolibralisme contemporains sont toutes fausses parce qu'elles ne prennent pas en compte l'aspect politique et sociologique de l'conomie. La thorie du ruissellement, la concurrence non fausse, la libre circulation des capitaux, tout ceci est entirement incorrect, parce que les tres humains ne sont pas, comme dit la mme thorie, des "acteurs qui agissent selon leur unique intrt conomique". Les rtes humains sont complexes. Nous sommes mus par des affects tranges, souvent antagonistes. Nous ignorons o se situe notre "intrt". Et parfois nous agissons consciemment contre notre "intrt" (en supposant que l'on puisse dterminer de faon formelle ce qu'est "notre intrt").

Voil la raison pour laquelle l'conomie est une "science" qui ne m'intresse pas. Elle est construite sur des fondations errones. Tout comme la mtaphysique.
Enfin bref... c'est pas simple tout a  :;): 
Encore une fois, je ne prtends pas avoir tout compris et vous tes tous des moutons. Ce que j'cris ici, c'est ce que je pense avoir compris, avec les maigres aptitudes cognitives trs imparfaite que ma condition d'tre humain me confre. Et quand je me relirai dans 10 ans, je ne serai certainement pas d'accord avec tout ceci. Donc si je sais par avance que je vais changer d'avis, je ne peux pas condamner quelqu'un qui serait, aujourd'hui, d'un avis diffrent.

----------


## TallyHo

> ...


Il y a eu une mutation de la socit  cause du marketing  outrance qui a tabli de nouvelles chelles de valeurs pas toujours compatibles avec la bonne marche de la socit. A cela tu ajoutes qu'il y a une gamification de la socit. Et on est pass de citoyen  consommateur sans mme s'en rendre compte.

Une anecdote marketing  ce sujet... Voyant que les gens avaient une certaine mesure dans la consommation alimentaire, les fast-food se sont poss la question de comment faire consommer plus. En gnral, tu ne t'enfiles pas les burgers  la chaine, tu prends un menu et basta. Alors comment faire pour que les gens consomment plus en ayant l'impression de ne pas faire un excs en mangeant plusieurs sandwichs ? On invente les double-cheese...

Aujourd'hui, on nous explique mme trs srieusement que le double-cheese est le repas le plus nutritif et le moins cher avec un raisonnement purement conomique de cot  la calorie en t'expliquant que a contient de la protine (bonne pour grandir of course)... Et on omet compltement la qualit du produit, les apports de vitamines et minraux, etc...

Mais pour Mme Michu, a passera, elle sera rassure d'amener ses gosses au McDo. Mieux que a ! Elle pourrait mme tre convaincue qu'elle fait un bon geste pour ses gosses qui seront bien nourris... En plus, il y a des jeux pour panouir le mouflet ! La fiert d'tre un bon parent est  son paroxysme  :;): 




> Dont le numro un a t rappell par Ryu2000(sur un autre fil je crois) : on a pas les ressources pour faire vivre dcemment 7 milliards de personnes.


Avec nos modes de consommation du toujours plus et du produit parfait, certainement... Mais qu'en est il si on fait autrement ?

Par exemple, on perd 1/3 de la production entre la rcolte et l'assiette et parfois des pertes trs contestables (lgumes pas beaux et blablabla). C'est tout simplement hallucinant.

Autre exemple de la consommation excessive, les fruits et lgumes perdent rgulirement de la valeur nutritive depuis des annes... En d'autres termes, avant tu mangeais une pomme pour avoir x vitamine C par exemple, aujourd'hui il t'en faudrait 3 ou 4 fois plus pour couvrir les mmes apports. On produit plus de merde pour bouffer comme des porcs mais on n'y gagne pas du tout sur la qualit. Et avec toutes les rpercussions que a implique, la sant par exemple (donc un cot supplmentaire).

[Edit]

Rod m'a devanc en expliquant en dtail  ::): 

Il a parl du bio mais on pourrait parler des crales, sujet dj voqu sur le forum.

----------


## micka132

> On produit plus de merde pour bouffer comme des porcs mais on n'y gagne pas du tout sur la qualit. Et avec toutes les rpercussions que a implique, la sant par exemple (donc un cot supplmentaire).


Ca me fait penser  une interview d'un gars ayant travaill  la city et qui s'en est trouv un peu ecoeur. Bref malgr son dsamour du monde de la finance il disait que tout ce petit monde assez ignoble n'est meme pas le pire, ca reste que de l'argent, du virtuel...Par contre les gars qui touchait  la sant et  la nourriture c'tait probablement le probleme numro 1 de nos socits. Mais dans un sens c'est li, si ces multinationationales de la sant et de l'agroalimentaire ont ces capacits c'est en grande partie grace  la financiarisation de nos vies.

----------


## el_slapper

Impossible de rpondre  tout, et encore merci pour ton rudition.




> Cet exemple du bio est applicable dans tous les secteurs. Tout est verrouill, tout est boucl. Et c'est fait de faon douce: on ne nous force pas  bosser dans la finance. Mais tout est mis en place pour que si on choisit de bosser pour l'association du coin, on ne puisse pas payer son loyer. Et donc on finit par aller bosser dans la finance, comme la moiti des dveloppeurs de ce pays.
> Alors on va nous sortir que "voyez Bill Gates", et puis "il y a des Mark Zuckerberg". Ok, mais j'ai une formation scientifique et pour moi, quelques cas sur plusieurs millions ne fait pas loi.


C'est marrant, moi je les aurait justement classs dans les possdants, les Gates et Zuckerberg. En fait, ils me font bien plus peur que les rigolos  l'ancienne, les Dassault qui magouillent avec le ministre pour verrouiller le march de l'aviation civile(et vendre ses merdasses de Dassault Mercure  la porte ridicule). Parce-que eux, justement, ils ont la culture du mouvement, et changent sans cesse de comportement, pour qu'on ne puisse pas les cibler facilement. Ils sont bien plus terrifiants parce-qu'ils connaissent, pour en avoir fait l'outil de leur richesse dmentielle, la puissance de l'outil logiciel. Qui ringardise lentement mes surement les gens que tu crains, les financiers et autres politiciens.

Et Macron est de leur cot. Il est entour d'un petit groupe de number-crunchers de haut vol, ce qui lui a permis d'identifier les points saillants et les fantasmes cachs des Franais(je ne parle pas 
 de gaudriole, c'est un fantasme qui n'a rien de cach chez les Franais). Il sait l'importance des comptences clef - d'ou ses appels du pied rpts aux scientifiques bas"s aux US craignant Donald Trump. Il sait l'importance d'accepter l'chec pour mieux progresser(la clef du succs d'un gars comme Elon Musk), d'ou sa refonte prvue du chmage pour y inclure les entrepreneurs.




> La vision maltusienne s'est assez rpandue ces dernires annes. La terre ne peut pas subvenir aux besoin de 7 milliards d'individus, disent-ils. Je suspends mon jugement sur ce point, car la question est plus complexe qu'elle n'en a l'air, mais il y a une chose dont il faut avoir conscience, c'est qu'en vrit, il faudrait reformuler un peu l'assertion comme suit: La terre ne peut pas subvenir aux besoin de 7 milliards d'individus _qui consomment et produisent selon le modle occidental_. C'est  dire, selon le modle nolibral contemporain (car il n'est plus spcifiquement occidental). Or, je suis d'accord avec la thse d'Herv Kempf qui propose, en substance, que le train de vie des riches rig en modle pousse toute la population  la consommation. Autrement dit, s'il y avait moins d'ingalits, nous serions moins enclins  consommer. Ajout  cela le fait que si nous bnficiions un peu plus des richesses produites, nous serions moins contraints  produire (travailler pour les grosses entreprises) des trucs inutiles.


Plein de choses l-dedans. Je suis d'accord avec la plupart, d'ailleurs, notamment sur le fait que ce n'est pas le chiffre de 7 milliards, mais le multiplicateur du mode de vie qui pose problme. N'en reste pas moins que le multiplicateur, il est l, et que ceux qui y ont gout ne veulent pas le lcher, et que ceux qui voient leurs voisins en profiter rvent d'y accder aussi. Et que le gnocide, euh, comment dire, c'est pass de mode, pour euphmiser. D'ou ma conclusion : il n'y a pas de solution satisfaisante. Soit tu cherche  promouvoir l'galitarisme dans ton pays, et les "winners" (suivis de cent fois plus de mythomanes, mais c'est pas grave) vont se barrer, ruinant ton pays. Soit tu fais comme les autres, tu mets le premier Macron venu au pouvoir, et tu participes  la bataille en esprant que les autres soient moins fort. Pas de solution satisfaisante, comme je le disais. Mais je ne suis pas du genre  me rendre sans combattre.

----------


## TallyHo

> Soit tu cherche  promouvoir l'galitarisme dans ton pays, et les "winners" (suivis de cent fois plus de mythomanes, mais c'est pas grave) vont se barrer, ruinant ton pays. Soit tu fais comme les autres, tu mets le premier Macron venu au pouvoir, et tu participes  la bataille en esprant que les autres soient moins fort.


Soit tu proposes une autre forme d'conomie. Ou du moins, tu la mets en avant pour la promouvoir. Bon nombre de socits sont "quitables", elles sont encore en France et celles qui sont parties reviennent. Et pour couronner le tout, c'est celles qui rsistent le mieux aux crises. Ca s'appelle les coopratives, sujet l aussi voqu sur ce forum donc je n'y reviendrais pas.

Le souci est la mondialisation pour te rejoindre sur la mobilit des puissants. Plus on va vers cela et plus il y aura des facilits pour dplacer les capitaux et plus a va empirer car a nous chappera. Mme l'AMF reconnait qu'elle est loin de contrler tous les flux. Imagine la masse de pognon qui nous passe entre les doigts entre a et l'vasion fiscale...

Faire diffremment est possible. Tout est une histoire de volont politique et de cadres de pense. Autant dire que le cadre macronien n'est pas du tout dans ce que j'voque donc on va continuer sur les mmes stratgies destructrices...




> Par contre les gars qui touchait  la sant et  la nourriture c'tait probablement le probleme numro 1 de nos socits.


Tout  fait... Quand tu vois qu'il y a de la spculation sur les crales, a devrait tre interdit.

----------


## r0d

> C'est marrant, moi je les aurait justement classs dans les possdants, les Gates et Zuckerberg.


Oui, videmment qu'ils sont dans la classe des possdants. Je crois qu'il y a un quiproquo.
J'ai parl d'eux parce que je disais que le paysage professionnel est verrouill. Alors j'ai anticip l'objection classique qui est: "Mais regarde untel, il est parti de rien et il a fait fortune". Et donc je disais que ok, il y a quelques cas particuliers de gens comme a, mais ce sont des exceptions. Des exceptions tellement rares, que dans les sciences sociales, ce sont des cas considrs comme du "bruit", ils sont donc supprims des calculs.

Il y a quelque chose que le matrialisme (au sens philosophique) des lumires n'aura su combattre. C'est le mythe.
Cet endroit est un bon champ d'analyse. Nous sommes des scientifiques. Ingnieurs, techniciens, mathmaticiens... Nous nous targuons de penser selon des mthodes immanentes et/ou empiriques. Ce qu'on avance, on peut le montrer, le dmontrer, le reproduire. Nos classifications sont lgitimes par des critres judicieux. Nos conclusions rsultent de raisonnements logiques et de relations d'implication solides.
Mais en ralit, nous sommes dans la croyance. Nos mythes ont une lgitimation un peu diffrente, mais ce ne sont pas moins des mythes.
Dans un message prcdent, je disais que je souscrivais  l'analyse d'un certain H. Kempf. C'est une faon habile et rudite de dire que je _crois_ ce que cet homme raconte. C'est une croyance. C'est un mythe.

Le rel est trop complexe pour nos cerveaux de primates un peu volus. Il ne s'agit ni d'en rire, ni d'en pleurer. Il s'agit de reconnatre que nous ne pouvons pas comprendre/apprhender le rel, et que nous avons besoins de mythes, de strotypes, de prjugs, de dogmes, d'idologies, de toutes ces choses qui simplifient le rel pour que nous puissions nous en faire une reprsentation.
Mais nous n'en avons qu'une reprsentation. Et elle est diffrente pour chacun d'entre nous.
J'entends parler ici et l de fact-checking, d'information objective, de faits alternatifs. Nous sommes en qute du rel. C'est une trs bonne chose. Seulement ce rel que nous recherchons ne nous est pas accessible. Dit autrement, c'est une utopie.
Je n'ai rien contre les utopies, puisque je suis moi-mme un utopiste forcen. Mais je prfre les utopies qui mnent quelque part. La qute de la vrit c'est un peu comme la fontaine de jouvence, la jeunesse ternelle: ces choses-l ne sont pas pour les tres humains.

Ce que j'essaie de dire, c'est que la politique ne doit pas tre une affaire de technocrates. C'est une affaire humaine, trop humaine. Ce ne sont pas les chiffres qui doivent orienter une politique, mais les chiffres qui doivent se dbrouiller avec la politique choisie. Et c'est un marxiste qui vous dit a! J'ai t form politiquement  coup de matrialisme dialectique et toutes ces conneries. Enfin, ce ne sont pas des conneries, mais je ne crois plus que ce soit le bon cap.

Le XXme sicle fut le sicle du massacre d'tres humains, mais aussi du massacre du peu de bon sens qu'avaient apports les matrialistes des lumires et les ralistes allemands et hollandais. 
La planification. Ce concept tait un des piliers politique du sovitisme et du maosme. Ces rgimes ont faillit, du coup la planification est devenu un gros-mot, une ide dltre et mortifre. Mais si on prend un peu de recul, comment peut-on imaginer diriger un pays sans un minimum de planification?
Le souverainisme. Un demi-sicle de libralisme, sous diffrentes formes, a transform cette ide de souverainisme en un autre gros-mot. Les souverainistes ce sont des fascistes! Mais une fois encore, si on prend un peu de recul, qu'est-ce que le souverainisme sinon l'ide d'tre matre chez soi? Qu'y a-t-il de si dmoniaque  vouloir tre matre chez soi?
J'avais trouv d'autres exemple intressants mais je ne m'en souviens plus. Mais ce que je veux dire, c'est que la politique institutionnelle est, aujourd'hui, une immense arnaque. Tout est trafiqu, de la smantique aux chiffres, des prceptes aux concepts.

Et j'en profite pour enfoncer le clou. Ma marotte actuelle: aujourd'hui il se passe beaucoup de choses en politique. Mais toutes ces choses intressantes se passent loin des feuilletons tlviss que sont les lections, et encore plus loin des bureaux tendance des cabinets ministriels ou des bordliques siges des partis politiques.
Nous vivons un dbut de millnaire politiquement passionnant, o une grande partie de la population se voit contraint de faire de la politique au quotidien. Dans les petites boites qui ont 2 mois de trsorerie, dans les espaces de coworking bonds, dans les communs des quartiers oublis, dans les ppinires agites, dans les coles, dans les marchs, dans les mairies. Et sur les forums internet, sur les pages facebook et autres blogs.
Face au spectacle dsolant de la politique professionnelle, les franais font de leur quotidien un objet politique. Et a c'est rellement intressant. Et c'est, finalement, la seule chose qui importe.
Et c'est sur ce constat que je conclus que, finalement, l'abstention c'est un faux problme, un faux dbat: un homme de paille.

----------


## Marco46

> Oui, videmment qu'ils sont dans la classe des possdants. Je crois qu'il y a un quiproquo.
> J'ai parl d'eux parce que je disais que le paysage professionnel est verrouill. Alors j'ai anticip l'objection classique qui est: "Mais regarde untel, il est parti de rien et il a fait fortune". Et donc je disais que ok, il y a quelques cas particuliers de gens comme a, mais ce sont des exceptions. Des exceptions tellement rares, que dans les sciences sociales, ce sont des cas considrs comme du "bruit", ils sont donc supprims des calculs.


Mouai ... C'est pas le meilleur argument sur le sujet des self made men. A mon sens ils ont d'abord russi parce qu'ils taient accompagns de suffisamment de gens brillants pour que leurs projets dcollent. Dire que Bill Gates, Steve Jobs ou Mark Zuckerberg sont partis de rien et ont fait fortune sous-entend qu'ils l'ont fait tout seul ce qui est tout simplement un mensonge. Seuls ils ne seraient arrivs  rien du tout. Certes ils ont un grand mrite, certes ils ont du talent, ils ont initi le mouvement et bien gr mais a s'arrte l, seul on n'arrive  rien. On ne retient que les ttes de gondoles, par exemple on dit qu'Alexandre le Grand a conquis le monde antique, mais c'est oublier un peu vite les 30 000 grecs qui l'ont suivi tout du long.

Je suis tonn qu'en bon Marxiste tu naies pas pens  cet argument en premier (histoire de taquiner un peu :p) !

----------


## Marco46

> Ben non, je cuisine si cela ne me plait pas ce qu'il y a au menu.
> 
> Si tout le monde pensaient comme toi, tu ne pourrais pas afficher cet avatar.
> Ils y a ceux qui chouinent et ne foutent rien et ceux qui chouinent et agissent.


Alors premirement chouiner c'est agir, c'est participer  la discussion.

Deuximement, comment peux-tu oser me comparer Debian (disons le logiciel libre et l'opensource au sens large) qui est une do-ocracy avec l'engagement politique o par dfinition tu ne fais que blablater avec une marge de manoeuvre infime ?

Il s'agit juste de deux manires de penser totalement opposes.

Si tu veux changer la socit il ne faut *surtout pas* militer dans un parti et encore moins entrer en politique. Les gens qui deviennent des militants pour changer la socit sont d'un autre sicle, ils n'ont rien compris et ne sont plus en phase avec le monde d'aujourd'hui. Si tu veux changer les choses, tu choisis un combat, *un seul*, et tu t'acharnes dessus en ralisant concrtement ce que tu veux changer. Soit le changement que tu veux pour le monde, je sais plus c'est de Gandhi ou de Sartres cette phrase ? Ya rien de plus vrai.

C'est de cette manire qu'on change la socit, et pas en allant manifester ou en distribuant des tracts, et certainement pas en allant voter !!

----------


## r0d

> Mouai ... C'est pas le meilleur argument sur le sujet des self made men. A mon sens ils ont d'abord russi parce qu'ils taient accompagns de suffisamment de gens brillants pour que leurs projets dcollent. Dire que Bill Gates, Steve Jobs ou Mark Zuckerberg sont partis de rien et ont fait fortune sous-entend qu'ils l'ont fait tout seul ce qui est tout simplement un mensonge. Seuls ils ne seraient arrivs  rien du tout. Certes ils ont un grand mrite, certes ils ont du talent, ils ont initi le mouvement et bien gr mais a s'arrte l, seul on n'arrive  rien. On ne retient que les ttes de gondoles, par exemple on dit qu'Alexandre le Grand a conquis le monde antique, mais c'est oublier un peu vite les 30 000 grecs qui l'ont suivi tout du long.
> 
> Je suis tonn qu'en bon Marxiste tu naies pas pens  cet argument en premier (histoire de taquiner un peu :p) !


Erf, je suis dmasqu! Je ne voulais pas que mon argumentaire paraisse trop marxiste justement!  :;): 
Nan je rigole  ::): 
Plus srieusement, aujourd'hui je manie ces arguments de type "causes externe" avec plus de prcaution qu'auparavant. J'admire Bourdieu autant que je m'en mfie.
En gros (trs gros), si on se contente de dire qu'il "suffit" de s'entourer d'individus "brillants" pour "russir", alors tout le monde peut dire: "si je suis dans la misre, ce n'est pas ma faute: c'est parce que je suis entour d'incapables".
J'ai mis tout un tas de guillemets parce que ce sont des mots qu'il faudrait dfinir plus prcisment.
Mais le fond de mon propos c'est qu'on ne peut pas tout expliquer par des causes externes.
Certes, on ne fait rien tout seul. Certes, il faut monter sur les paules des gants pour voir plus loin. Certes, une ide ne vient jamais de notre seul "moi". Tout cela ne fait aucun doute. 
Mais je pense aujourd'hui que a ne suffit pas pour tout expliquer.
C'est prcisment ce que j'avais en tte dans un message prcdent lorsque je disais que la gauche doit changer de logiciel. La gauche a tendance  tout expliquer par des causes externes (les patrons, la finance, la mondialisation, etc.). C'est en trs grande partie exact, mais a ne suffit pas. a ne suffit plus.
Attention! Je ne dis pas qu'il faut rhabiliter Sartres et l'existentialisme! Surtout pas! Mais je dis qu'il faut trouver le juste milieu. Que l'on peut encore puiser dans le collectivisme de Proudhon et l'anarcho-communisme de Kropotkine. Que l'on peut prendre,  titre individuel, certaines choses en main.

----------


## r0d

> Si tu veux changer la socit il ne faut *surtout pas* militer dans un parti et encore moins entrer en politique. Les gens qui deviennent des militants pour changer la socit sont d'un autre sicle, ils n'ont rien compris et ne sont plus en phase avec le monde d'aujourd'hui. Si tu veux changer les choses, tu choisis un combat, *un seul*, et tu t'acharnes dessus en ralisant concrtement ce que tu veux changer. Soit le changement que tu veux pour le monde, je sais plus c'est de Gandhi ou de Sartres cette phrase ? Ya rien de plus vrai.
> 
> C'est de cette manire qu'on change la socit, et pas en allant manifester ou en distribuant des tracts, et certainement pas en allant voter !!


Ben voil.
Je ne sais pas si c'est de Sartres ou de Gandhi (j'opterais plus pour Gandhi, mais je sais pas), mais oui, je suis entirement d'accord avec tout ce que tu dis l.  ::):

----------


## Marco46

> Attention! Je ne dis pas qu'il faut rhabiliter Sartres et l'existentialisme! Surtout pas! Mais je dis qu'il faut trouver le juste milieu.


Je ne comprends pas ce que tu reproches  Sartres, il a trs clairement expliqu que la libert ce n'est pas de faire ce que l'on veut mais ce que l'on peut. En d'autres termes tu es le seul matre de ton destin, mais tu es limit par la structure. C'est ce que j'appelle un juste milieu. Utiliser l'existentialisme de Sartres pour justifier le libralisme conomique dbrid est une escroquerie intellectuelle.

----------


## r0d

> Je ne comprends pas ce que tu reproches  Sartres, il a trs clairement expliqu que la libert ce n'est pas de faire ce que l'on veut mais ce que l'on peut. En d'autres termes tu es le seul matre de ton destin, mais tu es limit par la structure. C'est ce que j'appelle un juste milieu. Utiliser l'existentialisme de Sartres pour justifier le libralisme conomique dbrid est une escroquerie intellectuelle.


Parce que Sartres a pouss le bouchon un peu trop loin. Lorsqu'il a crit "je n'ai jamais t autant libre que maintenant" (approx - de mmoire), alors qu'il tait  Paris pendant l'occupation allemande, il a franchi une limite que je n'accepte pas.
Dans ce fameux texte, il ludait radicalement les causes externes. Ce n'tait pas un "juste milieu". C'tait la rflexion d'un bourgeois collabo (il collaborait avec Radio Paris  l'poque, puis mme Radio Vichy plus tard) qui trouvait un certain confort  l'occupation.
Je considre l'existentialisme comme une doctrine de bourgeois. En gros, si tu es dans la misre, c'est uniquement ta faute, et puis de toutes faons, tu n'es pas si misrable que tu ne le crois, parce que tu as toujours la libert de ceci ou de cela. Sartres, en bon bourgeois, lude totalement les problmes conomiques et les questions de pression sociale.
J'avais lu, il y a quelques annes, une correspondance entre Sartres et Camus. Sartres reprochait explicitement  Camus d'tre trop pauvre pour comprendre les subtilits de la philosophie parce que les proccupations matrielles empchaient le recul ncessaire. Or je considre que Camus est un des penseurs les plus sereins et les plus clairvoyants qu'il ait exist (aprs Spinoza bien sr).

----------


## TallyHo

> Il s'agit de reconnatre que nous ne pouvons pas comprendre/apprhender le rel, et que nous avons besoins de mythes, de strotypes, de prjugs, de dogmes, d'idologies, de toutes ces choses qui simplifient le rel pour que nous puissions nous en faire une reprsentation.
> Mais nous n'en avons qu'une reprsentation. Et elle est diffrente pour chacun d'entre nous.


Il est certain que nous avons un systme de croyances et de valeurs qui filtre la ralit. Par contre, dans les grandes lignes, il n'est pas si diffrent des personnes qui appartiennent  ton groupe social.

C'est ce qui permet au marketing d'tablir des profils de cible entre autres (a fonctionne aussi en politique). Et mme des profils assez prcis o ils tablissent ce  quoi tu es sensible, tes valeurs, etc... Mr Louvrier n'aura pas la mme reprsentation de la voiture que Mr Lecadre par exemple.

C'est pour cela que je te parlais du marketing  outrance car il exploite nos "failles" pour nous faire adhrer  leurs services, peu importe le cot mental de cette adhsion du moment que tu lches la monnaie. Ca participe au dphasage de la socit en te retournant le cerveau avec de nouvelles croyances qui ne sont pas pour ton bien (l'exemple du double-cheese "nutritif" que je te donnais).

Je ne suis pas contre la communication, il en faut. C'est les excs et les abus que je dplore et c'est devenu une norme maintenant. Il n'y a qu' voir comment l'info est motionnelle maintenant. Cette logique d'influence excessive est aussi valable en politique qui est de le com' finalement.

Ce court-circuitage permanent de la raison en faisant directement appel  nos sentiments ne crent rien de bon, qu'une socit stresse et frustre qui n'a plus la capacit de rflchir car elle est "formate" sur des croyances limitantes et qui emprunte des raccourcis pour combler le vide cr par ces "manipulations".

En fait, ce serait cool de vraiment avoir une reprsentation unique, propre  chacun. Ca viterait justement la manipulation de masse, la fabrication du consentement et toutes ces choses  ::):

----------


## el_slapper

> C'est ce qui permet au marketing d'tablir des profils de cible entre autres (a fonctionne aussi en politique). Et mme des profils assez prcis o ils tablissent ce  quoi tu es sensible, tes valeurs, etc... Mr Louvrier n'aura pas la mme reprsentation de la voiture que Mr Lecadre par exemple.


C'est pas gentil, de citer mon vrai nom de famille. Et je te mets au dfi de trouver la reprsentation de la voiture que j'ai personnellement.




> C'est pour cela que je te parlais du marketing  outrance car il exploite nos "failles" pour nous faire adhrer  leurs services, peu importe le cot mental de cette adhsion du moment que tu lches la monnaie. Ca participe au dphasage de la socit en te retournant le cerveau avec de nouvelles croyances qui ne sont pas pour ton bien (l'exemple du double-cheese "nutritif" que je te donnais).


Aprs, il faut apprendre  dchiffrer tout cel. Je crois faire du bon boulot avec ma fille  ce sujet, rgulirement, je lui donne des pubs(dans le journal, on a pas la tl);  dcrypter. Mais si c'est pour dire qu'il faudrait faire ce travail  l'cole, je suis d'accord. La difficult, c'est que pour comprendre ce genre de sous-jacents, il faut dj une culture gnrale minimale, et que tous les enfants ne l'ont pas. Ce qui fait de l'cole un acclrateur d'ingalits - ceux qui partent avec de l'avance comme ma fille sont encore avantags. Les autres ne parviennent pas  suivre, faute de bases.




> Je ne suis pas contre la communication, il en faut. C'est les excs et les abus que je dplore et c'est devenu une norme maintenant. Il n'y a qu' voir comment l'info est motionnelle maintenant. Cette logique d'influence excessive est aussi valable en politique qui est de le com' finalement.


Etait-ce diffrent avant? Goebbels, c'tait quoi? Les curs qui disaient que Dieu ordonnait de tuer les ennemis, c'tait quoi? La forme a chang, et massivement. Mais le fonds est le mme : qui maitrise la communication possde le pouvoir.




> Ce court-circuitage permanent de la raison en faisant directement appel  nos sentiments ne crent rien de bon, qu'une socit stresse et frustre qui n'a plus la capacit de rflchir car elle est "formate" sur des croyances limitantes et qui emprunte des raccourcis pour combler le vide cr par ces "manipulations".


Pareil que ci-dessus. Chaque poque a ses propres tabous et ses propres excs,  sa manire.

----------


## ManusDei

> Si tu veux changer la socit il ne faut *surtout pas* militer dans un parti et encore moins entrer en politique. Les gens qui deviennent des militants pour changer la socit sont d'un autre sicle, ils n'ont rien compris et ne sont plus en phase avec le monde d'aujourd'hui. Si tu veux changer les choses, tu choisis un combat, *un seul*, et tu t'acharnes dessus en ralisant concrtement ce que tu veux changer. Soit le changement que tu veux pour le monde, je sais plus c'est de Gandhi ou de Sartres cette phrase ? Ya rien de plus vrai.


Je suis carrment en dsaccord. Car pour faire bouger les choses sur ton combat, tu vas souvent avoir  faire bouger les politiques, en particulier les lus. Et tre lu, a ouvre pas mal de portes de ce ct l. De plus si t'es lu, a en fait dj un de moins  convaincre.

Ensuite oui, il faut s'appuyer sur des rseaux militants et souvent mdiatiques, mais je vois pas vraiment de sujet o les choses aient bouges sans qu'il y ait des lus impliqus pour faire avancer les choses.
Tu veux rinventer le lobbying en quelque sorte.

----------


## Invit

> Aprs, il faut apprendre  dchiffrer tout cel. Je crois faire du bon boulot avec ma fille  ce sujet, rgulirement, je lui donne des pubs(dans le journal, on a pas la tl);  dcrypter. Mais si c'est pour dire qu'il faudrait faire ce travail  l'cole, je suis d'accord. La difficult, c'est que pour comprendre ce genre de sous-jacents, il faut dj une culture gnrale minimale, et que tous les enfants ne l'ont pas. Ce qui fait de l'cole un acclrateur d'ingalits - ceux qui partent avec de l'avance comme ma fille sont encore avantags. Les autres ne parviennent pas  suivre, faute de bases.


Oui, j'aime bien faire cet exercice aussi. Encore maintenant, alors que je suis surentrane, je ne comprends pas tout tout de suite, parfois certains trucs me viennent la nuit genre "EURKA"  ::mouarf:: . On n'est jamais suffisamment entran.
Je ne suis pas d'accord, par contre, sur le fait que l'cole soit un acclrateur d'ingalits, surtout sur ce point prcis. Si je fais un parallle avec le sport : les ingalits peuvent difficilement tre aplanies, elles existent de fait. Pourtant, les moins sportifs ou les moins performants progresseront a priori plus vite que les plus aguerris, puisqu'ils commencent avec un niveau moindre. 
Restent les questions de systme de notation (qui favorise toujours les lves avec le meilleur bagage, rarement ceux qui ont fourni le plus d'efforts) et de complexe qui dcoule du fait d'tre moins bon. tre moins bon, c'est mal (et c'est pas seulement le rsultat du systme de notation, mme s'il y contribue).
Je suis tout  fait favorable  l'introduction du dcryptage de pubs (ainsi que de la philo en gnral, soit dit en passant) ds les petites classes. Mais sans notes. Effectivement, avec peu de culture gnrale, c'est moins facile. Mais prsentement, les lves qui quittent l'cole en 3e n'ont aucune mthode de rflexion ni de prise de recul qui leur est fournie. C'est un acclrateur d'ingalits bien plus puissant que ce que pourrait faire l'cole. Ce serait beaucoup mieux que rien.

----------


## Marco46

> Aprs, il faut apprendre  dchiffrer tout cel. Je crois faire du bon boulot avec ma fille  ce sujet, rgulirement, je lui donne des pubs(dans le journal, on a pas la tl);  dcrypter. Mais si c'est pour dire qu'il faudrait faire ce travail  l'cole, je suis d'accord. La difficult, c'est que pour comprendre ce genre de sous-jacents, il faut dj une culture gnrale minimale, et que tous les enfants ne l'ont pas. Ce qui fait de l'cole un acclrateur d'ingalits - ceux qui partent avec de l'avance comme ma fille sont encore avantags. Les autres ne parviennent pas  suivre, faute de bases.


Tu dveloppes l'esprit critique de ta fille. Avant la seconde gnrale c'est absent des cours. Ils en sont encore  apprendre le franais, les maths et un peu de culture scientifique et historique. C'est en seconde qu'on commence les dissertations et commentaires de texte qui sont typiquement les outils par lesquels peut s'exprimer l'esprit critique. Dcrypter une pub c'est effectuer un commentaire mais sur une petite vido.

Bref, je ne suis pas certain que a soit adapt  une enfant, c'est plus pour des ados (15/16ans+).




> Il est certain que nous avons un systme de croyances et de valeurs qui filtre la ralit.


Ce n'est pas ce qu'il a crit. Ce ne ne sont pas les croyances et valeurs qui filtrent le rel. C'est parce que il est impossible d'apprhender le rel dans sa globalit que l'on s'en fait une reprsentation. Par facilit et simplisme on peut adopter la reprsentation d'un autre.




> Je suis carrment en dsaccord. Car pour faire bouger les choses sur ton combat, tu vas souvent avoir  faire bouger les politiques, en particulier les lus. Et tre lu, a ouvre pas mal de portes de ce ct l. De plus si t'es lu, a en fait dj un de moins  convaincre.


Je suis d'accord que certains combats ont besoin de collaborer avec des lus  un moment ou  un autre, mais de l  dire que t'as besoin d'tre lu ou juste que c'est mieux d'tre lu pour mener un combat non. Si t'es lu ton taf et ton combat c'est d'tre lu, pas de militer pour ta cause.




> Ensuite oui, il faut s'appuyer sur des rseaux militants et souvent mdiatiques, mais je vois pas vraiment de sujet o les choses aient bouges sans qu'il y ait des lus impliqus pour faire avancer les choses.
> Tu veux rinventer le lobbying en quelque sorte.


Non, je dis que si tu veux changer les choses sur un point donn, tu seras plus efficace  monter une association qu'un parti politique.

----------


## el_slapper

> (.../...) Mais prsentement, les lves qui quittent l'cole en 3e n'ont aucune mthode de rflexion ni de prise de recul qui leur est fournie. C'est un acclrateur d'ingalits bien plus puissant que ce que pourrait faire l'cole. Ce serait beaucoup mieux que rien.


Ce que je veux dire, c'est que quand ils arrivent en seconde(d'aprs Marco46, que je suppose mieux inform que moi), et que la rflexion commence, eh bien ceux qui ont les bases peuvent suivre, et les autres lchent. Il est l, l'acclrateur d'ingalits. Aprs, pour ceux qui n'arrivent mme pas en seconde, l'effet est  peu prs le mme, si c'est a que tu veux dire.

----------


## Invit

> Ce que je veux dire, c'est que quand ils arrivent en seconde(d'aprs Marco46, que je suppose mieux inform que moi), et que la rflexion commence, eh bien ceux qui ont les bases peuvent suivre, et les autres lchent. Il est l, l'acclrateur d'ingalits. Aprs, pour ceux qui n'arrivent mme pas en seconde, l'effet est  peu prs le mme, si c'est a que tu veux dire.


Aah ! Alors du coup j'ai oubli de commencer par le dbut : je pense qu'une culture gnrale solide n'est pas ncessaire pour commencer  apprendre  rflchir. a aide  avoir une rflexion plus claire, mais l'important d'aprs moi est de leur inculquer la dmarche et le rflexe. Si a t'intresse, le site https://philoenfant.org expliquent grosso modo comment ils procdent au Canada (encore qu'il y a plusieurs courants). Malheureusement, je suis incapable de le faire avec mes filles (je galre  comprendre leur point de vue en fait), et je regrette beaucoup que a n'existe pas en France.

----------


## Invit

> Bon, sinon Bayrou m'a l'air dcid  ne pas vouloir rester Garde des Sceaux la semaine prochaine.


Je ne comprends pas ce qu'il fait. a ressemble vraiment  un sabordage. Il s'est rendu compte qu'il ne voulait pas tre associ  l'Etat d'urgence dans le droit permanent et  la casse du Code du Travail ou quoi ? Mais dans ce cas pourquoi ne pas partir la tte haute en reconnaissant qu'il s'est tromp et qu'il s'est rendu compte que Macron ne correspondait pas  ses valeurs ?

Vous avez des infos les centristes ?


Sinon sur le FN vous arrivez vraiment  identifie une ligne MMLP ? Autant Philippot et Marine j'arrive  voir, mais Marion c'est compltement creux. Pour la reconstruction, je pense que le FN ne pourra prtendre  plus que quand ils se seront dbarrasss de la famille Le Pen. Ils sont en train de se rendre compte que c'est un boulet, elle s'est ridiculise pendant l'entre deux tours, la contre-performance des lgislatives...


Sur Bill Gates ou Zuckerberg, ils ne m'inquitent pas trop. Pareil pour Elon Musk. Je pense qu'ils font partie de ces milliardaires assez intelligents pour comprendre qu'ils s'enrichiront plus si on ne dtruit pas la plante. Que les meutes de la faim, les migrations climatiques... a sera pas bon pour les affaires.
J'ai beaucoup plus peur des industriels du genre de ceux qui gravitent autour de Trump par exemple.

----------


## Marco46

> Ce que je veux dire, c'est que quand ils arrivent en seconde(d'aprs Marco46, que je suppose mieux inform que moi)


Mes parents taient profs en collge lyce. Ces discussions ont aliment dinnombrables repas de famille ou d'amis, du coup ...  :;): 

Le postulat de dpart de "l'ducation nationale" c'est de dire que pour pouvoir commencer  analyser et interprter il faut avoir un savoir faire de base (lire crire et compter), et des connaissances basiques en ducation civique, en histoire et en sciences.

Je trouve que a a du sens.

----------


## Invit

> Le postulat de dpart de "l'ducation nationale" c'est de dire que pour pouvoir commencer  analyser et interprter il faut avoir un savoir faire de base (lire crire et compter), et des connaissances basiques en ducation civique, en histoire et en sciences.


Dommage quand mme de refuser d'essayer. Surtout que les pays qui l'appliquent en sont contents. 
J'ai surtout l'impression que ce sont les philosophes de mes deux qui ne jurent que par les auteurs du sicle des Lumires qui font barrage. J'ai entendu des discours de leur part carrment scandaleux. En fait, ce que j'en ai tir, c'est qu'ils refusent d'enseigner au petit peuple autre chose que des petites matires. En France, on a une culture de la rflexion trop trique.
Je ne fais pas de gnralit sur l'ensemble du corps enseignant bien sr (au cas o ce soit pas clair), et je ne conteste pas l'argument que tu prsentes. Sauf qu'on oublie que les enfants sont de fait capables d'analyser et d'interprter trs jeunes, et qu'ils s'en servent. Sauf qu'ils s'en servent souvent de travers, comme cet apprentissage n'est pas encadr.

----------


## TallyHo

> C'est pas gentil, de citer mon vrai nom de famille. Et je te mets au dfi de trouver la reprsentation de la voiture que j'ai personnellement.


C'est pourtant toute la science du marketing et a fonctionne trs bien. Et encore, je ne parle pas de choses plus abouties comme le marketing sensoriel, l'utilisation de la PNL, etc... Je t'assure qu'ils savent trs bien quel est ton profil psychologique dans les grandes lignes et o appuyer pour te convaincre.




> Etait-ce diffrent avant? Goebbels, c'tait quoi? Les curs qui disaient que Dieu ordonnait de tuer les ennemis, c'tait quoi? La forme a chang, et massivement. Mais le fonds est le mme : qui maitrise la communication possde le pouvoir.


Certes la forme a chang mais quel changement ! Ca permet une multiplication du message  grande chelle avec une rapidit fulgurante. Et quand un message est suffisemment rpt, on finit par y croire...




> Ce ne ne sont pas les croyances et valeurs qui filtrent le rel. C'est parce que il est impossible d'apprhender le rel dans sa globalit que l'on s'en fait une reprsentation. Par facilit et simplisme on peut adopter la reprsentation d'un autre.


C'est l'inverse. Pour faire court : Rel -> Systme de croyances / valeurs -> Reprsentation. C'est un schma que les psys et les communiquants ont compris depuis des lustres pour nous vendre un produit, une ide ou autre, ils agissent sur les croyances pour t'amener  un comportement. Un autre exemple pour te montrer qu'on agit en fonction de ses croyances : le biais de confirmation.

----------


## ManusDei

> Ce que je veux dire, c'est que quand ils arrivent en seconde(d'aprs Marco46, que je suppose mieux inform que moi), et que la rflexion commence, eh bien ceux qui ont les bases peuvent suivre, et les autres lchent. Il est l, l'acclrateur d'ingalits. Aprs, pour ceux qui n'arrivent mme pas en seconde, l'effet est  peu prs le mme, si c'est a que tu veux dire.


Je ne sais pas ce que a vaut, mais j'ai vu une interview d'Edouard Philippe qui disasit qu'un enfant d'un couple de cadres avait entendu 30 millions de mots de plus qu'un enfant d'un couple dfavoris (EDIT :  4 ans). Et que donc dj l il y avait un norme retard.




> Je ne comprends pas ce qu'il fait. a ressemble vraiment  un sabordage. Il s'est rendu compte qu'il ne voulait pas tre associ  l'Etat d'urgence dans le droit permanent et  la casse du Code du Travail ou quoi ? Mais dans ce cas pourquoi ne pas partir la tte haute en reconnaissant qu'il s'est tromp et qu'il s'est rendu compte que Macron ne correspondait pas  ses valeurs ?
> 
> Vous avez des infos les centristes ?


On suppose que c'est son ego qui fait qu'il zappe totalement son poste de Garde des Sceaux, doubl du fait que ceux qui devraient s'occuper de a (De Sarnez, Fesneau) sont en campagne pour les lgislatives donc ne sont pas actif au niveau national.
Les "tmoignages anonymes" et le harclement que subissent les collaborateurs et ex-collaborateurs n'aident pas. Car des retours que j'ai en interne certains sont largement harcels par la presse sur leurs numros de tlphone perso, chez eux etc....

----------


## Zirak

> Et les abstentionnistes me font marrer. Quels qu'aurait t l'lu, ils auraient rler comme quoi c'tait pas leur choix. Ben, oui, aprs tout, ils n'ont pas choisi, du coup, c'est pas leur choix. Je ne vote, donc je rle ! La nouvelle doctrine  ?


Et  l'inverse, toi tu as t vot, ton candidat n'a pas t lu, mais c'est la "dmocratie", c'est le choix de la "majorit", donc au final, si t'es pas content, ton candidat n'avait qu' tre meilleur, si tu dois rler aprs quelqu'un c'est aprs ton candidat, pas aprs celui qui n'a pas t lu par toi.

En fait, les seuls pouvant se plaindre de Macron, sont ceux qui ont vot pour lui par conviction, si jamais il venait  faire l'inverse de ce qu'il a dit dans son programme. 

Tout les autres, vous avez juste le droit de bien vous assoir dessus :p 

Aprs tout, si Macron a t lu, c'est aussi la faute  tous ces gens qui ont vot pour des candidats qui n'avaient aucune chance, au lieu de se focaliser sur un qui aurait pu dcrocher le titre.

Tous les votants qui rle sur Macron, je suppose que vous avez tous vot Mluche ? Sinon, z'tes autant fautifs que les abstentionnistes, que vous le vouliez ou non... Merci, et au revoir.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Je ne comprends pas ce qu'il fait. a ressemble vraiment  un sabordage. Il s'est rendu compte qu'il ne voulait pas tre associ  l'Etat d'urgence dans le droit permanent et  la casse du Code du Travail ou quoi ? Mais dans ce cas pourquoi ne pas partir la tte haute en reconnaissant qu'il s'est tromp et qu'il s'est rendu compte que Macron ne correspondait pas  ses valeurs ?


Il attend l'aprs lgislatives, en esprant avoir un max de dputs du Modem. Les caisses ne doivent pas tre trs remplies...  :;): 




> Et  l'inverse, toi tu as t vot, ton candidat n'a pas t lu, mais c'est la "dmocratie", c'est le choix de la "majorit", donc au final, si t'es pas content, ton candidat n'avait qu' tre meilleur, si tu dois rler aprs quelqu'un c'est aprs ton candidat, pas aprs celui qui n'a pas t lu par toi.


Pas d'accord. J'ai vot, mon candidat a perdu, c'est la dmocratie. Mais, a me donne le droit de dire, que je n'tais pas d'accord avec Macron, s'il fait des trucs nuls (ce qui s'annonce, d'ailleurs). 
Si ce que tu dis tait juste, alors, il n'y aurait pas d'opposition possible. 




> Tous les votants qui rle sur Macron, je suppose que vous avez tous vot Mluche ? Sinon, z'tes autant fautifs que les abstentionnistes, que vous le vouliez ou non... Merci, et au revoir.


Oui, j'ai vot Meluche !  ::mouarf::  J'ai gagn ?
Accessoirement, ceux qui ont vot FN ou Poutou, ou LO ou Cheminade, ou DLF, etc... Pourquoi n'auraient-ils pas le droit de rler contre une politique qu'ils ont rejet par leur vote. Accessoirement, mme ceux qui ont PS (version Hamon) sont lgitimes pour rler contre Macon.
Ceux qui ont vot blanc, ont exprim le fait qu'aucun candidat ne leur convenait. Ils sont eux aussi lgitimes pour rler...
Par contre, ceux qui n'ont pas vot, ont dit : "Bah, faites comme vous voulez, moi, a ne me concerne pas". Quelle lgitimit ont-ils pour rler ?

----------


## DevTroglodyte

> Par contre, ceux qui n'ont pas vot, ont dit : "Bah, faites comme vous voulez, moi, a ne me concerne pas". Quelle lgitimit ont-ils pour rler ?


Ceux qui ne sont pas all voter en disant "Ce systme est moisi, largement perverti,  quoi bon voter vu que ce sont tous les mmes qui sont favoriss par ce systme ?". Par contre pour faire la diffrence entre ceux l et ceux que tu cites (en faisant une belle gnralit, bravo), personne ne va aller fouiller, a serait se donner trop de responsabiliits. Et ce malgr le fait que 51% de l'lectorat n'ait pas boug pour le 1er tour des lgislatives.

----------


## Marco46

> Par contre, ceux qui n'ont pas vot, ont dit : "Bah, faites comme vous voulez, moi, a ne me concerne pas". Quelle lgitimit ont-ils pour rler ?


La mme que la tienne. Perdre 2 heures de ta vie  aller voter pour lire le prochain prsident qui va te niquer pendant 5 ans ne fait pas de toi un meilleur citoyen qu'un abstentionniste.

----------


## Marco46

> Je ne sais pas ce que a vaut, mais j'ai vu une interview d'Edouard Philippe qui disasit qu'un enfant d'un couple de cadres avait entendu 30 millions de mots de plus qu'un enfant d'un couple dfavoris. Et que donc dj l il y avait un norme retard.


C'est le capital culturel. C'est une ralit trs concrte.

----------


## ManusDei

> C'est le capital culturel. C'est une ralit trs concrte.


J'ai rajout " 4 ans" (oups, j'avais oubli une donne lgrement importante).
J'ai pas creus plus le sujet que a, d'o le ct hsitant de mon post prcdent.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Ceux qui ne sont pas all voter en disant "Ce systme est moisi, largement perverti,  quoi bon voter vu que ce sont tous les mmes qui sont favoriss par ce systme ?". Par contre pour faire la diffrence entre ceux l et ceux que tu cites (en faisant une belle gnralit, bravo), personne ne va aller fouiller, a serait se donner trop de responsabiliits. Et ce malgr le fait que 51% de l'lectorat n'ait pas boug pour le 1er tour des lgislatives.


Je ne gnralise rien du tout. C'est l'analyse qui en est faite, c'est tout. Elle est en partie vraie. Mon propos n'est pas de culpabiliser ceux qui s'abstiennent (chacun est libre de faire ce qu'il veut), c'est de dire que ceux qui prtendent s'abstenir pour protester (comme ceux qui se retrouveraient dans ta formule) sont  cot de la plaque. Si ceux-l avaient t voter blanc, ils auraient eu plus de poids. Et ne pas voter, c'est laiss les autres choisir  leur place. Que ce soit parce qu'ils n'en ont rien  foutre, ou que le systme les dbectent, ou que leur candidat chri n'est pas prsent. En abandonnant leur choix aux autres, je (et l, c'est mon sentiment personnel) les trouve illgitimes pour rler contre celui ou celle qui a t lu(e).

----------


## Jon Shannow

> La mme que la tienne. Perdre 2 heures de ta vie  aller voter pour lire le prochain prsident qui va te niquer pendant 5 ans ne fait pas de toi un meilleur citoyen qu'un abstentionniste.


a m'a pris 1/2 heure, et encore, parce qu'on y est all  pied. Il faisait beau, c'tait trs agrable.  :8-):

----------


## DevTroglodyte

> Je ne gnralise rien du tout. C'est l'analyse qui en est faite, c'est tout.


C'est l'analyse de ceux qui n'ont pas envie de regarder plus loin que le bout de leur nez le pourquoi du comment, et de ceux qui veulent pousser les gens  aller voter, malgr le fait que aucun candidat ne leur convienne, qu'ils trouvent que le systme doit tre chang vu comment il tourne, et que le vote blanc n'est pas pris en compte (alors que les journalistes font au moins semblant de parler des abstentions).

Affirmer  la Une des journaux qu'une grande partie des 51% des lecteurs qui n'ont pas boug parce qu'ils estiment que le systme n'est plus valable, ne les reprsente plus, et qu'il doit tre modifi en profondeur ? Aucune rdaction ne prendra ce risque.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> C'est l'analyse de ceux qui n'ont pas envie de regarder plus loin que le bout de leur nez le pourquoi du comment, et de ceux qui veulent pousser les gens  aller voter, malgr le fait que aucun candidat ne leur convienne, qu'ils trouvent que le systme doit tre chang vu comment il tourne, et que le vote blanc n'est pas pris en compte (alors que les journalistes font au moins semblant de parler des abstentions).
> 
> Affirmer  la Une des journaux qu'une grande partie des 51% des lecteurs qui n'ont pas boug parce qu'ils estiment que le systme n'est plus valable, ne les reprsente plus, et qu'il doit tre modifi en profondeur ? Aucune rdaction ne prendra ce risque.


Le vote blanc est pris en compte. Pourquoi n'en parle-t-on pas ? Parce qu'il reprsente moins de 1%. 
Si ceux qui taient dans la catgorie que tu dcris, s'taient dplacs et avaient vot blanc, et que la participation avait t de 70% dont 25% de votes blanc, tu peux tre sr qu'on aurait parl du vote blanc, et que leur discours sur les gens qui se dsintressent de la politique, n'aurait pas t tenable !

----------


## DevTroglodyte

> Le vote blanc est pris en compte. Pourquoi n'en parle-t-on pas ? Parce qu'il reprsente moins de 1%. 
> Si ceux qui taient dans la catgorie que tu dcris, s'taient dplacs et avaient vot blanc, et que la participation avait t de 70% dont 25% de votes blanc, tu peux tre sr qu'on aurait parl du vote blanc, et que leur discours sur les gens qui se dsintressent de la politique, n'aurait pas t tenable !


Sauf qu'en allant voter blanc, on valide le systme, mme si on dit qu'aucun candidat ne nous convient. Il n'y a pas de vote pour dire que le systme ncessite un bon ravalement (et pas que de faade), du coup les gens s'abstiennent. Et s'ajoutent au nombre de ceux qui ont la flemme ou qui s'en lavent les mains. C'est pas pour autant que eux, ils s'en lavent les mains.

----------


## ManusDei

Et comment tu changes le systme sans voter, vu que c'est les lus qui tablissent les rgles de ce systme (sauf si y a rfrendum) ?

----------


## Invit

> Et comment tu changes le systme sans voter, vu que c'est les lus qui tablissent les rgles de ce systme (sauf si y a rfrendum) ?


De mme, comment tu changes le systme en votant blanc ? Ou en votant pour un candidat qui ne propose pas de changer le systme ? En s'abstenant, je crois qu'ils n'esprent pas changer le systme, mais exprimer leur dsapprobation sur le fait qu'ils ne peuvent pas changer le systme par le biais du vote. 
Je serais intresse de savoir quelle est la part des abstentionnistes aux prsidentielles qui ne se sont pas abstenus aux lgislatives (s'il y en a).

----------


## Marco46

> Le vote blanc est pris en compte. Pourquoi n'en parle-t-on pas ? Parce qu'il reprsente moins de 1%.


Non ! Le vote blanc ne fait pas parti des suffrages exprims. *Quand tu votes blanc, le systme considre que tu ne t'es pas exprim*.




> Si ceux qui taient dans la catgorie que tu dcris, s'taient dplacs et avaient vot blanc, et que la participation avait t de 70% dont 25% de votes blanc, tu peux tre sr qu'on aurait parl du vote blanc, et que leur discours sur les gens qui se dsintressent de la politique, n'aurait pas t tenable !


Tu parles, ils diraient que c'est formidable cette participation mais que attention il faut tenir compte du vote blanc massif et bla et bla et bla.

En gros t'aurais les mmes discours que maintenant mais t'aurais juste  substituer "abstention" par "vote blanc" dans les discours.

----------


## ArnaudEIC

> Sauf qu'en allant voter blanc, on valide le systme, mme si on dit qu'aucun candidat ne nous convient. Il n'y a pas de vote pour dire que le systme ncessite un bon ravalement (et pas que de faade), du coup les gens s'abstiennent. Et s'ajoutent au nombre de ceux qui ont la flemme ou qui s'en lavent les mains. C'est pas pour autant que eux, ils s'en lavent les mains.


Et comment compte tu faire porter la voix de ton ravalement du systme ? Attendre ?
Les lgislatives a permet  tout le monde de se prsenter, donc rien n'empche  un nouveau mouvement de se crer et de militer. Avec 50% d'abstentionnistes qui sont en fait tous des gens militants anti-systme, doit y avoir moyen de le changer le systme non ?  ::aie:: 
Le partie pirate  russi des percs dans certains pays.
Mais oui faut se bouger, et pas juste dire "moi je vais pas voter mais c'est par revendication ! Aller je vais planter mes tomates  la place des 2h que j'aurai perdu !"

----------


## Grogro

> Faire diffremment est possible. Tout est une histoire de volont politique et de cadres de pense. Autant dire que le cadre macronien n'est pas du tout dans ce que j'voque donc on va continuer sur les mmes stratgies destructrices...
> [...]
> Tout  fait... Quand tu vois qu'il y a de la spculation sur les crales, a devrait tre interdit.


En fait... tu ne crois pas si bien dire. On voudrait interdire la spculation sur les commodits qu'on ne le pourrait pas. Car on ne sait plus, et on ne le veut mme plus, contrler les capitaux. Voil une explication avec l'exemple d'un indice cr par notre _usual suspect_ favori : http://www.slate.fr/story/39483/gold...se-alimentaire

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Sauf qu'en allant voter blanc, on valide le systme, mme si on dit qu'aucun candidat ne nous convient. Il n'y a pas de vote pour dire que le systme ncessite un bon ravalement (et pas que de faade), du coup les gens s'abstiennent. Et s'ajoutent au nombre de ceux qui ont la flemme ou qui s'en lavent les mains. C'est pas pour autant que eux, ils s'en lavent les mains.


Je pense qu'en votant blanc, tu montres ton intrt pour la vie publique, contrairement  l'abstention, qui permet d'interprter aisment comme tant du j'en ai rien  battre (mme si c'est pour autre chose que l'on s'abstient).

S'abstenir, c'est laiss les autres, supposer que tu ne t'intresses pas  la vie publique. Bien sr, il y aura toujours un analyste politique qui parlera de ceux qui ne votent pas pour contester, mais comme une entit minoritaire sur le nombre d'abstentionnistes. Mme si c'est faux, rien ne peut les contredire.
Alors que les votes blancs sont l, sont comptabiliss. Et mme s'ils n'interviennent pas d'avantage que les abstentions, il est impossible de les mettre dans la case "j'en ai rien  battre". 

Comme je l'ai dit. Le comptage diffrent des votes blancs est un pige pour pouvoir dire que les abstentionnistes sont des "j'en ai rien  battre". Et, c'est exactement ce qui se passe. C'est pas pour rien qu'il y a eu, avant le premier tour des prsidentielles, des papiers sur un pseudo parti des "Rien  Battre" (j'arrive pas  retrouver l'article...  ::aie:: )

----------


## DevTroglodyte

> Je pense qu'en votant blanc, tu montres ton intrt pour la vie publique


heu, a montre uniquement que tu t'es dplac  ton bureau de vote. Tant que le vote blanc ne sera pas comptabilis comme un suffrage exprim, et tant qu'on n'aura pas un bulletin blanc parmi les bulletins des candidats, on ne pourra pas vraiment dire qu'on peut voter blanc, et que a sert  quelque chose.

@ArnaudEIC : Cf la rponse de Conan Lord. Il n'y a pas vraiment de solution,  part si on renverse le pouvoir en place (mais une rvolution est peu probable), ou qu'un candidat prsidentiable voulant changer la Constitution se prsente (et que son programme est compatible avec les ides des lecteurs, hein). C'est pas gagn, quoi.

----------


## ArnaudEIC

> @ArnaudEIC : Cf la rponse de Conan Lord. Il n'y a pas vraiment de solution,  part si on renverse le pouvoir en place (mais une rvolution est peu probable), ou qu'un candidat prsidentiable voulant changer la Constitution se prsente (et que son programme est compatible avec les ides des lecteurs, hein). C'est pas gagn, quoi.


C'est surtout que je ne suis pas convaincu qu'il y ai tant de gens que a qui souhaite un changement du systme.

Par exemple Mlenchon, la base de son programme tait de runir une assemble constituante pour mettre en place une 5me rpublique valide par rfrendum. Si a c'est pas un changement total du systme je vois pas trop ce que vous voulez d'autre.
Et pourtant les gens prfrent rester chez eux.
Donc j'ai du mal  voir ce qu'ils veulent ses gens militants qui restent chez eux en fait. Que a bouge, mais dans quel sens ? sans rien faire ?

----------


## fredoche

> Tous les votants qui rle sur Macron, je suppose que vous avez tous vot Mluche ? Sinon, z'tes autant fautifs que les abstentionnistes, que vous le vouliez ou non... Merci, et au revoir.


On peut voter mlenchon, ensuite des reprsentants de "la France insoumise" dimanche dernier, et ne pas rler sur Macron.
Je suis encore trs naf, je crois en la bont des gens tant qu'ils ne m'ont pas prouv le contraire, et donc je lui accorde le bnfice du doute.

Et ma foi, il a fait des choix dans sa vie personnelle qui sont loin d'tre conformistes  mon sens. J'attends donc de voir




> Par contre, ceux qui n'ont pas vot, ont dit : "Bah, faites comme vous voulez, moi, a ne me concerne pas". Quelle lgitimit ont-ils pour rler ?


Etre Franais non ?
D'abord parce qu'un franais rle tout le temps, par nature, parait-il...

Ensuite je ne vois pas en quoi le fait de s'abstenir le prive de sa libert d'expression, puisque en principe c'est un droit fondamental dans le pays qui est le notre.

Nous sommes en rpublique, la Rpublique Franaise, donc ceci est notre bien commun en tant que citoyens et habitants de ce pays. Si nous sommes lgitimes  vivre dans ce pays, et dots de nos droits civiques, alors nous sommes lgitimes  critiquer en toute circonstances, car *nous sommes* ce pays, cet tat, cette nation, et les institutions nous reprsentent *tous*. Les hommes et les partis ne sont rien face  la constitution de cet tat, et les organes institus. Tout prsident qu'il serait, Macron est le prsident de *tous* les Franais, et ce n'est pas une notion  sens unique, nous ne sommes pas ses sujets, ou ses serviteurs.
Tu peux te fader tout ce que tu veux dans wikipdia ou autre concernant constitution, rpublique, nation, tat et rpublique franaise pour comprendre ce que je dis si ce n'est pas clair.

Enfin parce je ne vois pas pourquoi confier le choix  d'autres pour des raisons qui peuvent tre trs diverses les (nous tous) priveraient de la possibilit de penser, de rflchir, de juger et donc de critiquer ou rler

Au demeurant l'abstention est un droit en France... Alors qu'en Belgique le vote obligatoire oblige  cautionner le(s) systme(s) en place,  mon sens.

Aujourd'hui les acteurs politiques ou mdiatiques se jouent de l'abstention qui est absolument record pour des lgislatives
Pour ma part, il me semble que c'est une bombe  retardement.

Quand on pose la question de la lgitimit tel que tu le fais, on inverse le problme. Quel est la lgitimit d'un parlement dsign par moins de la moiti du corps lectoral ? Et encore le 2e tour n'est pas pass
En d'autres circonstances, on parle de *quorum*.
C'est une notion qui a peu cours en France, mais elle a parfois un fort poids selon les votes et dcisions, les organismes et institutions concerns.

Toi tu appliques le vieil adage : "les absents ont toujours tort". Je crois que cet adage est porteur d'une relle violence et d'un rel mpris.

Pour ma part je me suis abstenu au 2e tour de la prsidentielle et je me rserve le droit de toute critique, et je ne vois pas en quoi tes arguments m'en priveraient.




> Et comment tu changes le systme sans voter, vu que c'est les lus qui tablissent les rgles de ce systme (sauf si y a rfrendum) ?


L'histoire de l'humanit dmontre divers moyens.
Sinon "comment tu changes le systme quand ce sont les lus qui tablissent les rgles de ce systme ?" ::weird::

----------


## DevTroglodyte

> Donc j'ai du mal  voir ce qu'ils veulent ses gens militants qui restent chez eux en fait. Que a bouge, mais dans quel sens ? sans rien faire ?


Sans rien faire, a, je n'en sais rien. Mais en allant voter (osef de pour qui, hein, les candidats, blanc, nul, casimir, ...), c'est cautionner le systme en place, et ceux qui en sont responsables. Alors oui, en se prsentant on peut faire bouger les choses... sur le papier, parce qu'il va falloir combattre la totalit des gens qui profitent bien du systme (et pour peu qu'on se soit engag dans un parti, sa propre hirarchie). Donc c'est pas gagn  ::D: 

M'enfin personnellement, je vois surtout chez les abstentionnistes une lassitude de la vie politique franaise (et pas de changement  l'horizon dans ce domaine)... Entre les affaires, les promesses non tenues, les mesurettes sans effet, les cadeaux aux grands patrons et la politique-ralit qui sur ragit n'importe comment  n'importe quel fait divers... M'tonnerait pas que pas mal d'abstentionnistes en aient raz le bol de tout a. Et vu comment c'est parti, le changement, c'est pas pour maintenant.

----------


## ManusDei

> Sinon "comment tu changes le systme quand ce sont les lus qui tablissent les rgles de ce systme ?"


Tu choisis des lus qui le changeront. Je ne doute absolument pas de la volont de Mlenchon et de la FI en gnral de vouloir changer le systme  ::):

----------


## fredoche

ManusDe je veux bien  ::): , il se trouve que FI le propose, mais ce sont aussi les seuls n'est ce pas ?
Il y en a donc au moins un, imaginons qu'il n'y en ait aucun, ce qui d'un point de vue historique l encore est "la coutume".

Je crois assez peu  la possibilit de modifier le systme de la part de ceux qui en bnficient en premier, tout en tant trs naf comme je l'ai exprim auparavant, ma navet ou ma mauvaise foi semble en fin de compte plus limite que la tienne quand tu poses cette question.

----------


## Invit

> Tu choisis des lus qui le changeront. Je ne doute absolument pas de la volont de Mlenchon et de la FI en gnral de vouloir changer le systme


Ouais, justement c'est le problme. J'ai vot Poutou trs certainement parce que je sais qu'il ne sera pas lu. Avec Mlenchon, il y avait quand mme un risque. Or, qu'est-ce qui se cache derrire ? On ne sait pas. On n'a pas rellement de moyen de le savoir. Donc, soit on vote pour le non changement, soit on vote pour le changement, et on assume la responsabilit des consquences futures. Je ne suis pas du tout prte  assumer la responsabilit de ce qu'un Mlenchon au pouvoir pourrait donner. Donc, je botte carrment en touche et vote Poutou, mme en sachant pertinemment que le rsultat est que d'autres choisiront pour moi. Donc, ce qui est pour certains de l'irresponsabilit est pour moi on ne peut plus responsable (avec probablement une once de paranoa).

Par contre, j'ai failli voter FI aux lgislatives. Finalement, j'ai vot Ma Voix dans l'espoir insens de faire merger un parti participatif.

----------


## ArnaudEIC

> ManusDe je veux bien , il se trouve que FI le propose, mais ce sont aussi les seuls n'est ce pas ?
> Il y en a donc au moins un, imaginons qu'il n'y en ait aucun, ce qui d'un point de vue historique l encore est "la coutume".
> 
> Je crois assez peu  la possibilit de modifier le systme de la part de ceux qui en bnficient en premier, tout en tant trs naf comme je l'ai exprim auparavant, ma navet ou ma mauvaise foi semble en fin de compte plus limite que la tienne quand tu poses cette question.


Le seul ? le NPA ou LO, je peux te dire que le systme aurait t un peu chamboul  ::mrgreen::

----------


## TallyHo

> C'est surtout que je ne suis pas convaincu qu'il y ai tant de gens que a qui souhaite un changement du systme.


- Parce que le systme les maintient dans une stagnation qui est encore supportable, tant qu'il y a du pain et des jeux...

- Parce que nous sommes devenus cons comme des balais, de moins en moins d'esprit critique (soulign par el_slapper il me semble) et d'initiation sociale enseigns.

- Parce que nous sommes dans une socit d'hyper-communication, que nous avons fait des progrs dans la psychologie des foules et que, les deux combins, sont de la vraie dynamite pour hacker les esprits.

- Parce que, a dcoule du point au-dessus, la communication excessive nous confronte  une nue d'infos contradictoires qui dveloppent de plus en plus de biais et de dissonances qui font voler en clat nos repres et nos schmas mentaux.

Donc pour rsumer, les gens ont encore le ventre plein mme si a commence  ramer, on les dsintresse des vrais soucis en gamifiant la socit et ils n'ont plus d'chelle de valeur / connaissance. Donc, dans le doute et sans possibilit de penser, tu restes comme tu es. Un genre de syndrome de Stockholm politique  ::):

----------


## Zirak

> Si ceux-l avaient t voter blanc, ils auraient eu plus de poids.


Mais bien sr que non... On le voit bien  chaque lection, mme si il n'y a jamais eu de "majorit de blanc". 

Mais bon, en gros, t'es en train de nous dire que si on passe de 20%  50% d'abstention, c'est que comme a d'un coup, 30% des votants sont devenus des flemmards qui veulent laisser les autres choisir ? 

Tu aurais eu 51% de vote blanc, vu qu'il n'est pas comptabilis, cela n'aurait strictement rien chang, et les rsultats seraient les mmes, et Macron aurait quand mme t lu, et tout ce que les votants blancs auraient eu comme poids, c'est le mme que pour les abstentionnistes aujourd'hui : des politiciens et des mdias qui "s'tonnent", et puis voil, circulez y'a rien  voir. 

C'est ce que l'on t'as dj dit plusieurs fois, et qui a t rpt par certains dans les derniers messages, tant que le vote blanc ne sera pas vraiment "pris en compte", tes accusations sont foireuses, car le rsultat blanc / abstention est parfaitement identique.

Le jour o le vote blanc sera pris en compte et pourra remettre en cause une lection, l oui, tu pourras critiquer les "flemmards" ou les "j'men foutiste" qui s'abstiennent. En attendant, tu ne fais que propager le discours culpabilisant des politiques et des mdias que tu le veuille ou non, et tu le dis toi-mme, a les arrange de pouvoir tenir ce discours mme si le rsultat est le mme, alors pourquoi tu les "appuies" en allant dans leur sens... ?

----------


## TallyHo

> ...


On est dans la situation d'un vieux couple qui s'engueule dans la voiture parce que Monsieur a voulu prendre un raccourci, qu'il est perdu et que Madame le maudit car elle lui avait dit de prendre la route principale mme si c'tait plus long.

Peu importe qui est le fautif ou qui avait raison au final, l'important est de sortir la carte routire et que le couple agisse ensemble pour retrouver la route, Madame guidant Monsieur au volant (ou inversement hein !  ::D: ).

En fait, on s'gare  se chamailler pour expliquer ou justifier l'abstention... Les gens devraient s'unir pour faire reconnatre le vote blanc, c'est  dire un vote qui porte vraiment  consquence, car il est l le vrai souci. A partir de l, tout le monde sera content. Les contestataires et les gens qui pensent comme toi puisqu'ils verront revenir les lecteurs aux urnes.

----------


## CodeurPlusPlus

> (...)
> Le jour o le vote blanc sera pris en compte et pourra remettre en cause une lection (...)


Cela n'arrivera jamais car,  ce moment-l, personne ne pourrait jamais tre lu. Il y aurait toujours trop de votes nul / blancs.

Et dans le cas contraire, il faudrait organiser 10 lections  la suite avant qu'il y en ait une de non annule... mais les gens n'auront pas envie de voter 10 fois de suite, donc il y aura de plus en plus d'abstention et le serpent se mord la queue.

Bref, cette histoire de "prendre en compte" les votes blancs / nuls, c'est de la fumisterie, et nous le savons tous.

Que ceux qui ne voient pas l'intrt de voter, ou qui en ont la flemme, l'assument.

----------


## Invit

> Cela n'arrivera jamais car,  ce moment-l, personne ne pourrait jamais tre lu. Il y aurait toujours trop de votes nul / blancs.


Si on part du principe que personne ne peut tre lu par la majorit, pourquoi on appelle ce systme une dmocratie au juste ?

----------


## Zirak

> On peut voter mlenchon, ensuite des reprsentants de "la France insoumise" dimanche dernier, et ne pas rler sur Macron.
> Je suis encore trs naf, je crois en la bont des gens tant qu'ils ne m'ont pas prouv le contraire, et donc je lui accorde le bnfice du doute.


Tout  fait, je ne dis pas que tout ceux qui ont vot pour mluche doivent se plaindre de Macron.

Jon disait que seuls ceux ayant t vot avaient le droit de se plaindre, je ne vois pas en quoi quelqu'un qui vote vote blanc ou pour un parti qui ne sera jamais lu, aurait plus de lgitimit que moi  se plaindre de Macron (ce que tu exprimes dans la suite de ton message d'ailleurs), car au final, en votant Cheminade (au pif) ou blanc, bah ils ont particip au fait que Macron soit lu.

Concrtement  cette prsidentielle, si on ne voulait ni Macron, ni Marine, le seul vote possible, c'tait Mlenchon, c'est le seul qui pouvait passer devant. Point. Donc tout ceux n'ayant pas vot Mlenchon, sont tout aussi responsable de l'lection de Macron que les abstentionnistes, peu importe ce qu'en pense Jon. Donc si je suis sa logique, toutes ces personnes n'ont aucune lgitimit  se plaindre du rsultat ou de Macron, car on en est l aussi  cause d'eux. Ils ont "laiss les autres choisir" dans un sens puisqu'ils savaient trs bien que leur candidat ne serait jamais prsident.

Et c'est tout pareil pour les votes blancs. 

Encore une fois, tant que le vote blanc n'aura aucune consquence, tous les abstentionnistes pourraient voter blanc,  part perdre leur temps, cela ne changerait strictement rien... J'y peux rien, c'est comme a que fonctionne le systme franais.

On pourrait mme instaurer le vote obligatoire comme en Belgique, tant qu'on ne change pas ce vote blanc, on ne ferait que "forcer" les gens  faire un truc inutile. Si je fais quelque chose, c'est pour qu'il y ait un rsultat derrire (bon ou mauvais), aller voter blanc pour juste "se donner bonne conscience" en se disant "c'est bon, j'ai fait mon devoir", c'est de la branlette mentale... ^^

----------


## Zirak

> Cela n'arrivera jamais car,  ce moment-l, personne ne pourrait jamais tre lu. Il y aurait toujours trop de votes nul / blancs.
> 
> Et dans le cas contraire, il faudrait organiser 10 lections  la suite avant qu'il y en ait une de non annule... mais les gens n'auront pas envie de voter 10 fois de suite, donc il y aura de plus en plus d'abstention et le serpent se mord la queue.
> 
> Bref, cette histoire de "prendre en compte" les votes blancs / nuls, c'est de la fumisterie, et nous le savons tous.


Bah si, quelqu'un qui "rassemble" vraiment, et qui propose un programme intressant pour la majorit, et pas seulement tel ou tel groupe de population. 

Et dans le cas contraire, cela prouverait juste que nos "supers concitoyens qui font leur devoir en votant" ne pensent pas au bien-tre de la population franaise, mais seulement  leur propre intrt par gosme, et donc oui, c'est comme partout, si chacun ne fait que tirer la couverture  soi, on n'avance pas. C'est toujours pareil, et c'est la grande question, veut-on un pays qui va bien, ou juste soi-mme aller bien ?  :;):  





> Que ceux qui ne voient pas l'intrt de voter, ou qui en ont la flemme, l'assument.


Ah mais je/on/ils l'assument pour la plupart je pense.

Je n'ai pas t vot car je n'en vois pas l'intrt, et je l'assume parfaitement. Je veux juste qu'on arrte d'essayer de me faire culpabiliser en racontant que toutes les merdes qui vont arriver pendant 5 ans sont de ma faute et que je n'ai pas le droit de me plaindre.  :;):

----------


## TallyHo

> Cela n'arrivera jamais car,  ce moment-l, personne ne pourrait jamais tre lu. Il y aurait toujours trop de votes nul / blancs.


Je ne comprends pas cet argument... Il suffit d'instaurer des limites. Par exemple, au-dessus de x % de blanc, on recommence et le problme est rsolu.

L en ce moment, vous tes en train de nous dire d'utiliser un PC qui a un clavier qui ne fonctionne pas. On a beau taper sur les touches, rien ne s'affiche  l'cran. Est ce que tu laisserais un utilisateur dans cette situation ?

Le vote blanc, c'est pareil, que tu votes blanc ou pas, a n'affichera rien. Oui mais les abstentionnistes contestataires (donc ceux susceptibles de revenir aux urnes pour voter blanc si a a du sens) voudraient justement que a affiche quelque chose pour que le mcontentement soit pris en compte et que la liste de candidats propose soit invalide (exemple).




> Bref, cette histoire de "prendre en compte" les votes blancs / nuls, c'est de la fumisterie, et *nous le savons tous*.


Si tu pouvais me laisser en dehors de tes affirmations gratuites et me laisser mes opinions, a m'arrangerait...  ::):

----------


## micka132

> Si on part du principe que personne ne peut tre lu par la majorit, pourquoi on appelle ce systme une dmocratie au juste ?


Tu mets un peu ce que tu veux derrire dmocratie...La majorit est un critre comme un autre, de meme que la majorit de quelle population? Il y a peu en France, les femmes n'en faisait pas partie.
Tu remarqueras qu'il y a toujours une grosse partie de la population qui n'a pas le droit de vote, les enfants, et ca ne fait ni chaud ni froid  personne. Il existe des cultures ou les enfants ont leurs mots  dire.
Il y a galement quelques personnes ayant des differences psychologiques, que l'on qualifie de problme, et qui de se fait les privent egalement du droit de vote.
Bref la dmocratie ca n'est pas forcement une question de majorit, et on peut meme se demander si quelques personnes tires aleatoirement sans aucun vote ne serait pas tout aussi dmocratique.

----------


## TallyHo

> Car des retours que j'ai en interne certains sont largement harcels par la presse sur leurs numros de tlphone perso, chez eux etc....


Est ce que la presse doit s'excuser de faire son travail ? Pour une fois qu'ils vont  la source pour chercher de l'info...

Par contre, un Garde des Sceaux qui tlphone  un directeur de l'information en faisant pression, l oui a pose question. Et quand ce mme Garde dit qu'il recommencera si c'est ncessaire, malgr le rappel  l'ordre de son patron sur la neutralit de sa fonction, a devient inquitant sur ses capacits. Surtout qu'il n'en est pas  son coup d'essai avec le tweet sur De Sarnez.

En attendant, le dossier gonfle et se rapproche un peu plus de Mr Propre...




> Alors que Franois Bayrou prsente ce mercredi le projet de loi de moralisation de la vie publique en conseil des ministres, le dossier de l'affaire des assistants parlementaires du MoDem s'paissit de jour en jour.
> [...]
> c'est dsormais la secrtaire particulire de Franois Bayrou, Karine Aouadj, qui est au cur de la polmique. L'ancienne collaboratrice du garde des Sceaux tait embauche comme assistante parlementaire  temps partiel de deux eurodputes du MoDem, Claire Gibault puis Marielle de Sarnez, actuelle ministre des Affaires europennes.
> 
> http://www.bfmtv.com/politique/assis...m-1185785.html

----------


## Jon Shannow

Comme dirais quelqu'un que je ne citerai pas, il y a une meute anti-moi.  :8-): 

Dans ce cas, je prfre m'abstenir  :;):  de rpondre  vos attaques.

----------


## TallyHo

> Comme dirais quelqu'un que je ne citerai pas, il y a une meute anti-moi. 
> 
> Dans ce cas, je prfre m'abstenir  de rpondre  vos attaques.


Quand je dplore des meutes, c'est d'un point de vue personnel et pas sur l'argumentaire. Si les gens dmontent les arguments des uns et des autres, tant mieux, c'est le but d'un dbat  :;): 

Mais, pour revenir au truc, comme je te l'ai dit, on s'en fout de savoir nos avis sur l'abstention au final. Les gens devraient se concentrer sur une lutte pour la vraie reconnaissance de la contestation au lieu de se diviser sur des jugements de valeurs.

Sinon fanchement entre nous... Tu connais vraiment beaucoup de gens qui te disent s'en foutre compltement de la politique ? Mais je dis bien s'en foutre vraiment, mme pas couter les infos politiques, rien... Pour ma part, c'est assez rare, ils s'y intressent toujours un peu parce que les dcisions impactent leurs vies.

Et c'est l o je rejoins Zirak, c'est gens l ne se sont pas dsintresss subitement du jour au lendemain, il suffit de les ramener. Et pour a, il faut changer le systme de vote pour le rendre plus quitable et reprsentatif. Le fond du problme est l.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Tu connais vraiment beaucoup de gens qui te disent s'en foutre compltement de la politique ? Mais je dis bien s'en foutre vraiment, mme pas couter les infos politiques, rien... Pour ma part, c'est assez rare, ils s'y intressent toujours un peu parce que les dcisions impactent leurs vies.


Moi je comprend trs bien ceux qui dcident de s'en foutre intgralement, qui ne suivent pas les dcisions prises, qui ne portent aucun intrt au gouvernement.
Parce qu'au final la dmocratie c'est un thtre, les vrais preneurs de dcisions sont inconnus, il n'y a rien que le peuple puisse faire pour changer les choses.
C'est pas en votant que tu feras changer quoi que ce soit... ("_Si voter changeait quelque chose, il y a longtemps que a serait interdit._" Coluche)

Vous croyez qu'un jour un nouveau parti va arriver et sauver la France ?
C'est impossible tout est coinc...
Mme si une bonne personne devenait prsident elle ne pourrait rien faire.

Les prsidentielles 2017 en France taient particulirement louche, dj on a bouff de la propagande pro Macron non stop, des sondages orients, etc...
Et a n'a peut tre pas suffit parce qu'il y a eu beaucoup d'irrgularits :
lections de la honte : radiations, irrgularits, bugs, les tmoignages saccumulent

Il y a des gens qui ont dout du rsultat du premier tour :
Sur le Web, des mlenchonistes s'organisent pour contester le premier tour
Au QG de Fillon : Llection a t truque, vole mme !

=============
Bon triche ou pas triche a ne change rien.
Mme si Macron n'avait pas t au second tour on serait quand mme dans la merde, *c'est juste un peu plus dur avec lui*, parce qu'il est pro UE, libral et il a plein d'autres dfauts majeurs de ce genre...

D'autres personnes auraient "pris des dcisions"  contre cur.
Alors que lui il est  fond dans le sens du systme.
Donc on va aller vers + d'UE et par consquent - de droit sociaux, + de chmage, + de prcarit, + d'austrit.
Ce qui a t demand  la Grce sera demand  la France.

Et apparemment aux lgislatives En Marche va tre devant et de toutes faon PS, UMP, En Marche c'est la mme chose.

Tout ce que peut produire un intrt  la politique franaise actuelle c'est une accumulation de frustrations.
a va tre mauvaises nouvelles, sur mensonges, sur mauvaises dcisions, en boucle...
C'est pas sain de suivre la politique...

Cela dit aux lections je vais voter pour un parti qui n'a aucune chance d'atteindre le second tour.
Ceux qui ont perdu tout espoir ont raison.
La solution n'arrivera pas dmocratiquement.
La masse du peuple n'a pas les moyens de comprendre la situation et de ragir en consquences.
Les esprits des gens sont corrompus par les mdias mainstream qui leur dit quoi penser.
Rien n'est neutre tout est orient.

----------


## BenoitM

> ...


Si les 50% qui se sont abstenus avaient vot pour la bonne personne a aurait changer  ::): 
Mais bon vu que personne ne sait qui est la bonne personne et qu'elle n'existe pas parce que les 50% d'abstentionnistes ont tous un avis diffrent et donc il est impossible qu'ils votent tous pour la mme personne :p

Et en continuant  s'abstenir ils ne font que renforcer la dynamique en ne permettant pas  une personne diffrente d'clore.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Si les 50% qui se sont abstenus avaient vot pour la bonne personne a aurait changer


Mais non a c'est du rve d'utopiste.

En plus 50% d'abstentions c'est pour les lgislatives.
Donc il faudrait normment de bons candidats.
Sachant qu'*un bon candidat c'est ultra rare*.
En premier lieu il faudrait qu'il ne fasse parti d'aucun parti politique, parce que si c'est un type du PS, de l'UMP ou d'En Marche a va pas...

Les bons candidats n'ont pas accs aux mdias, quand ils passent dans un mdia ils sont relativement mal trait, les sondages truqus les mettent le plus bas possible.
Pour tre lu il faut tre connu, pour tre connu il faut tre pote avec les mdias, pour tre pote avec les mdias il faut aller dans leur sens et protger leur intrts.
Faut faire partie des mmes clubs que les banquiers, les journalistes, les magistrats et les politiques.
Il existe des rseaux tranges.

Parfois il arrive une anomalie, comme llection de Trump (les rpublicains n'taient pas derrire lui, aucun mdia n'tait derrire lui, il n'avait aucun soutient, il a fait une campagne relativement bon march).
Et au final il gagne, parce que ces discours parlaient  la masse des tasuniens.
Et qu'Hillary Clinton est moisie. (y'avait pas pire comme candidat)

Mais au final Trump ne peut pas faire ce qu'il veut, il ne peut pas nommer qui il veut (il a t contraint de nommer des gars de Goldmann Sachs par exemple).
Enfin bref c'est le gros bordel, il faut prendre en considration plein de lobbys.
*Quand t'es prsident tu fais pas ce que tu veux*, tu peux essayer, mais tu finiras trs vite comme JFK...

La dmocratie sert  donner l'illusion que l'opinion du peuple compte.
Alors qu'en pratique, le peuple n'a pas son mot  dire.

Il n'y a jamais de rfrendum et quand il y en a ils ne sont pas cout.
De toute faon c'est de la dmocratie de reprsentant, de reprsentant, de reprsentant.

Les candidats ne sont pas tenu  tenir leur promesse de campagne.
Sarkozy "On va vous en dbarrasser de ces racailles !"
Hollande "Mon ennemi c'est la finance !"
Macron "On s'en fout du programme !"

Ah ben du coup Macron devrait tenir ses promesses ^^

----------


## TallyHo

De mieux en mieux :




> Loi travail : le dir'cab de @murielpenicaud menace la CGT de boycott des infos si le syndicat parle  la presse...
> 
> https://twitter.com/CPietralunga/sta...47092880551936


Rflchissez bien avant de lui donner la majorit absolue...

----------


## Grogro

> Tout ceci pour dire que l'conomie n'est pas une science dure, comme les conomistes sont persuads. Les thories qui forment les fondations du nolibralisme contemporains sont toutes fausses parce qu'elles ne prennent pas en compte l'aspect politique et sociologique de l'conomie. La thorie du ruissellement, la concurrence non fausse, la libre circulation des capitaux, tout ceci est entirement incorrect, parce que les tres humains ne sont pas, comme dit la mme thorie, des "acteurs qui agissent selon leur unique intrt conomique". Les rtes humains sont complexes. Nous sommes mus par des affects tranges, souvent antagonistes. Nous ignorons o se situe notre "intrt". Et parfois nous agissons consciemment contre notre "intrt" (en supposant que l'on puisse dterminer de faon formelle ce qu'est "notre intrt").
> 
> Voil la raison pour laquelle l'conomie est une "science" qui ne m'intresse pas. Elle est construite sur des fondations errones. Tout comme la mtaphysique.
> Enfin bref... c'est pas simple tout a 
> Encore une fois, je ne prtends pas avoir tout compris et vous tes tous des moutons. Ce que j'cris ici, c'est ce que je pense avoir compris, avec les maigres aptitudes cognitives trs imparfaite que ma condition d'tre humain me confre. Et quand je me relirai dans 10 ans, je ne serai certainement pas d'accord avec tout ceci. Donc si je sais par avance que je vais changer d'avis, je ne peux pas condamner quelqu'un qui serait, aujourd'hui, d'un avis diffrent.


Dis plutt que c'est l'conomie dite "no-classique", qui est le dogme dominant des annes 70  la crise financire, qui n'est pas une science. L'conomie no-librale donc. Mais l'conomie ne se limite pas  ce corps doctrinaire (mme chez les libraux). Tu connais l'conophysique ? Paul Jorion ? Gael Giraud ? L'conomie comportementale (Kahneman, le "nudge", etc) ?

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Rflchissez bien avant de lui donner la majorit absolue...


En s'abstenant ?  ::aie::

----------


## Ryu2000

> Rflchissez bien avant de lui donner la majorit absolue...


C'est trop tard, tout est foutu, il n'y a pas d'espoir.
De toute faon que ce soit En Marche, PS ou UMP a changera rien, ils font parti de la mme quipe.

a va tre 5 annes douloureuses.

----------


## ArnaudEIC

> De mieux en mieux :
> 
> 
> 
> Rflchissez bien avant de lui donner la majorit absolue...


Non mais c'est forcement du fake, a vient des merdias, de la pense unique, de la propagande. En plus pas n'importes lequels, LeMonde, ceux qui ont fait lire Macron, donc pas possible qu'ils dnoncent a, les mdias sont tous pour Macron ! 
J'ai bon ?  ::aie::

----------


## TallyHo

> En s'abstenant ?


J'ai assez critiqu le "vote utile" pour ne pas tomber dedans maintenant. Personne a dit qu'il existait une option parfaite. Je pourrais te rtorquer qu'en allant voter, tu augmentes la participation donc tu cautionnes le systme et tu lgitimes le gagnant. Ce n'est pas mieux... Mais on ne va pas recommencer le dbat du vote ou pas  ::): 

Sinon vous en pensez quoi de cette pression sur les mdias et syndicats ? Personnellement je trouve cela inquitant, mme si je ne porte pas les mdias en grande estime ou que je trouve les syndicats un peu dconnants parfois...

----------


## TallyHo

> J'ai bon ?


Non, a vient d'un compte rendu de runion de la CGT au dpart... Effet "comique" rat... Tu prfres les tomates ou les oeufs ?

----------


## fredoche

> Sinon vous en pensez quoi de cette pression sur les mdias et syndicats ? Personnellement je trouve cela inquitant, mme si je ne porte pas les mdias en grande estime ou que je trouve les syndicats un peu dconnants parfois...


Il y a peu de chances que macron continue  jouer les bons samaritains devant chaque salari mcontent bien longtemps.

Tout cela est porteur de violence en fin de compte. Le plus on saffranchit des organismes capables de discuter et ngocier, de temprer, le plus on court le risque des confrontations directes.
M'enfin dans un pays comme la France, qui s'est dot de CRS depuis fort longtemps, le choix de cette violence et des moyens de la mater est bien antrieur  Macron. 

Je crois que l'on verra Gattaz sourire de plus en plus benoitement,  mesure que ses orgasmes se multiplieront... et le pays s'enfoncer inexorablement avec des gens exprimant leur dsespoir et leur rancur de manire de plus en plus agressive et extrme sauf si le "redressement conomique" est rapide et rel, et profite au plus grand nombre.

----------


## Invit

a alors quelle surprise. Je suis surpris.
Loi de moralisation: Macron enclenche la marche arrire

----------


## TallyHo

Bayrou vient de perdre le sponsor Spontex...

----------


## souviron34

> a alors quelle surprise. Je suis surpris.
> Loi de moralisation: Macron enclenche la marche arrire


trange trange ....




> Un deuxime point a compltement disparu du projet de loi : la suppression du rgime spcial des retraites des parlementaires


 ::aie::  

 ::mouarf::

----------


## TallyHo

Et c'tait la caution morale... Pour dire o on en est... Mais j'accorde un mrite aux politiciens, ils savent jouer avec nos espoirs et ils exploitent bien nos failles mentales,  chaque fois a fonctionne malheureusement.

Il y a un dfaut quand mme avec ces stratgies : le retour de bton est proportionnel  l'espoir donn avec radicalit et chaos. Et comme ils descendent toujours plus profond, a gnre plus de mcontentement. Donc ils doivent en rajouter une couche (pour se renier aprs) et a augmente encore le mcontentement. C'est le cercle infernal et les ractions sont imprvisibles.

Je ne sais pas o a va s'arrter, je pense que c'est inquitant pour les gnrations qui arrivent.

----------


## Mingolito



----------


## GPPro

Bah o ils sont tous les macroniens convaincus qui nous expliquaient qu'avec lui le changement c'tait maintenant ???



il se pourrait que le choix du slogan soit  dessein  ::mouarf::

----------


## halaster08

> a alors quelle surprise. Je suis surpris.
> Loi de moralisation: Macron enclenche la marche arrire


Un des rares point positifs du programme de Macron, point qui lui a fait gagner je pense de noubreuses voies suite  l'affaire Fillon, et hop on en fait une mesurette.
Entre a et les enqutes en cours sur le MoDem, la caution morale de Bayrou en prend un sacr coup.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Bah o ils sont tous les macroniens convaincus


a n'existe pas.
Les fans de Macron l'aiment bien parce qu'il est jeune et qu'ils ne le connaissent pas.
a n'a jamais t une question de programme, de vision ou de projet.
C'est juste des gens qui pensaient printemps...

----------


## ManusDei

> Bah o ils sont tous les macroniens convaincus qui nous expliquaient qu'avec lui le changement c'tait maintenant ???


Sans tre macronien je vais quand mme rpondre, vu que le sujet est discut au Modem depuis l'annonce du texte.




> Linterdiction pour les parlementaires dexercer des activits de conseil paralllement  leur mandat, pour mettre fin aux conflits dintrts.


Constitutionnellement c'est chaud, car tu exclus toute une partie de la population des postes d'lus. En mettant la barre  un an, tu peux viter les effets d'aubaine comme la bote de "conseil" de Fillon qu'il avait dclar 3 semaines avant l'lection. 




> Un deuxime point a compltement disparu du projet de loi : la suppression du rgime spcial des retraites des parlementaires.


L c'est plus chaud. Macron a annonc vouloir fusionner les diffrents rgimes de retraites (public/priv) en un seul. Donc si ce rgime spcial dgage en mme temps je dirais promesse tenue. Mais le gouvernement devrait le dire clairement.
Si c'est pas le cas, y a arnaque.




> Recul galement quant  la promesse dexiger un casier judiciaire B2 vierge  tout candidat  un mandat.


Ouais, y a recul, et mme si je suis pas fan de l'exigence de casier vierge a craint.


J'ai pas le temps de dcortiquer le texte, il y a apparemment des choses sur le financement des partis et il me semble qu'une modification de la Constitution est encore dans les cartons (il devait y avoir trois texte et l on en a que deux).

----------


## halaster08

> Linterdiction pour les parlementaires dexercer des activits de conseil paralllement  leur mandat, pour mettre fin aux conflits dintrts.
> 			
> 		
> 
> Constitutionnellement c'est chaud, car tu exclus toute une partie de la population des postes d'lus. En mettant la barre  un an, tu peux viter les effets d'aubaine comme la bote de "conseil" de Fillon qu'il avait dclar 3 semaines avant l'lection.


Tu n'exclus personne, il suffit qu'ils dmissionnent de leur activits de conseils pendant leur mandat, et je ne vois en quoi le faire depuis plus d'un an invalide le conflit d'interet.

----------


## GPPro

> Tu n'exclus personne, il suffit qu'ils dmissionnent de leur activits de conseils pendant leur mandat, et je ne vois en quoi le faire depuis plus d'un an invalide le conflit d'interet.


En pratique ils le font dj de "dmissionner" et on voit ce que a donne...

----------


## TallyHo

> Constitutionnellement c'est chaud, car tu exclus toute une partie de la population des postes d'lus.


Et ils ne le savaient pas avant vu tous les experts qui entourent les candidats pour laborer leur programme ? Surtout que a demandait le double d'attention tant donn que c'tait une des mesures phares...

Bayrou cautionne encore cette pantalonnade ?

----------


## micka132

> Et ils ne le savaient pas avant vu tous les experts qui entourent les candidats pour laborer leur programme ? Surtout que a demandait le double d'attention tant donn que c'tait une des mesures phares...
> 
> Bayrou cautionne encore cette pantalonnade ?


Bah les discours "simplistes" qui souvent se heurtent  la ralit il me semble que ca s'appelle du populisme non? Moi j'ai rien contre le populisme, mais quand ce sont les vierges effarouches qui le dnoncent mais en usent et abusent c'est un peu pathtique.

----------


## survivals

> Bah les discours "simplistes" qui souvent se heurtent  la ralit il me semble que ca s'appelle du populisme non? Moi j'ai rien contre le populisme, mais quand ce sont les vierges effarouches qui le dnoncent mais en usent et abusent c'est un peu pathtique.


Pourquoi toujours cette connotation ngative du populisme ? C'est mal de s'adresser au peuple ?

Faut le dire si vous avez comme projet de vous dbarrassez du peuple car trop simplet pour vous.

C'est si difficile de juger un conflit d'intrt non signal ? 

Moi de ce que je comprend, c'est que c'est difficile lorsqu'il s'agit d'une personnalit, mais lorsqu'il s'agit d'un citoyen lambda, on hsite beaucoup moins, et on va mme jusqu' mettre des innocents en taule.

----------


## TallyHo

> Bah les discours "simplistes" qui souvent se heurtent  la ralit il me semble que ca s'appelle du populisme non? Moi j'ai rien contre le populisme, mais quand ce sont les vierges effarouches qui le dnoncent mais en usent et abusent c'est un peu pathtique.


Remarque, on n'est plus  a prs... Souvenir, souvenir...  ::):

----------


## micka132

> Pourquoi toujours cette connotation ngative du populisme ? C'est mal de s'adresser au peuple ?
> 
> Faut le dire si vous avez comme projet de vous dbarrassez du peuple car trop simplet pour vous.
> 
> C'est si difficile de juger un conflit d'intrt non signal ?





> Moi j'ai rien contre le populisme, mais quand ce sont les vierges effarouches qui le dnoncent mais en usent et abusent c'est un peu pathtique.


 ::weird::

----------


## Ryu2000

Il y a pas mal de petits scores :
PCF, UDI, PS, FI, FN.
Le plus important a restera l'abstention.

Le vote blanc fait aussi bien que le FN.

L'abstention c'est 300% du score d'en marche ^^ (3 * 19 = 57)

----------


## Gunny

Bon ben Macron remplit une grosse part du parlement avec ses minions.
D'un autre ct, une telle abstention c'est du jamais vu, on est tomb en dessous des 50% de participation pour la premire fois, et pour les 2 tours (et la chute de participation entre 1er et second tour est vertigineuse). Et  la surprise d'absolument personne, les politiques se torchent le cul avec puisque a n'a absolument aucune consquence lgale.

Source : http://www.lemonde.fr/les-decodeurs/...7_4355770.html

----------


## el_slapper

et la chute de la participation nuit essentiellement aux macronnistes, qui pouvaient esprer encore mieux aprs le premier tour. Dit autrement : Macron ne fait pas recette, les autres font fuir. Donc Macron gagne par dfaut. C'est dangereux, une majorit aussi forte(mme si moins que prvu) avec si peu de soutien populaire rel.

----------


## TallyHo

> Et  la surprise d'absolument personne, les politiques se torchent le cul avec puisque a n'a absolument aucune consquence lgale.


De toute faon, abstention ou pas, ils se torchent le cul avec les rsultats du vote...

C'est vrai que a n'a aucune consquence lgale mais a a une consquence politique. Ces lections veulent dire qu'il a bnfici d'un effet de dgagisme et de ras-le-bol mais que le dsintrt de la politique en gnral est encore l, les lecteurs n'ont pas cru  l'homme providentiel.

Et a change quand mme pas mal les choses... Dj tu peux avoir un risque que la contestation encore prsente ne se droule pas dans l'AN mais dans la rue.

De plus, tu vas avoir une Assembl de dbutants et forcment "indiscipline" au dbut. Quand tu vois que des candidats LREM n'ont pas dbattu au 2nd tour tellement qu'ils ont t nuls au dbat du 1er tour  la TV locale et qu'ils prtextent que c'tait trop "violent"... Pauvres choux... Qu'est ce que a va tre quand il va falloir s'exprimer devant l'AN sous les sifflets et les noms d'oiseaux ?

Et pour finir, LREM est un mouvement btard, c'est une union  moiti d'opportunistes et de dbutants. Quand tu vois des rclures comme Valls qui ont fait la girouette... Donc attention au risque d'implosion. Surtout que les fortes majorits sont loin d'avoir prouves leur efficacit.

----------


## BenoitM

> De toute faon, abstention ou pas, ils se torchent le cul avec les rsultats du vote...


Je pense que le PS, LR  et leurs lus ne s'en torche pas le cul du rsultat ,vu qu'ils ne sont plus lus

Par contre labsentions ca oui, ca ne change rien au fait qu'ils soient lus ou non  ::):

----------


## Invit

> Constitutionnellement c'est chaud, car tu exclus toute une partie de la population des postes d'lus.


a dpend comment c'est fait. Par exemple je serais pour qu'on interdise le cumul de certains mandats (notamment dput) avec toute activit professionnelle salarie ou non. Avec la garantie de retrouver son poste  l'issue du mandat. Faut arrter de se foutre du monde, dput c'est largement un boulot  temps plein, donc il y a forcment une des deux activits qui vont en ptir. Et s'ils ne faisaient que a, ils auraient pas besoin d'autant d'assistants parlementaires.

Et ils sont mignons avec leurs conflits d'intrt des "activits de conseil", mais il y a combien de chefs d'entreprise dans les nouveaux dputs LREM qui vont se voter ppouze des amnagements du code du travail en leur faveur ?

Sinon big up  tous ces ministres lus qui ne vont pas siger.
Big up aux lecteurs qui lisent des Richard Ferrand.
Big up  Valls qui se ridiculise une fois de plus.

----------


## TallyHo

> Je pense que le PS, LR  et leurs lus ne s'en torche pas le cul du rsultat ,vu qu'ils ne sont plus lus


Et comme je ne parlais pas des perdants aux lections... Il fallait bien sur comprendre "ils" par "les lus" en rponse  Gunny qui parlent des mignons de Macron et en lisant mon message...

----------


## Ryu2000

> Je pense que le PS, LR  et leurs lus ne s'en torche pas le cul du rsultat ,vu qu'ils ne sont plus lus


Plein de gens du PS rejoignent En Marche.
L'UMP a fait un assez bon score.

Normalement si tout ce passe comme prvu, pendant le mandat de Macron, il devrait il y avoir plusieurs grosses manifestations contre les mesures anti sociales.
Je ne prends pas de risque en disant a, vu que a arrive tout le temps.
Mais comme Macron est extrmement du ct des banques et des gros patrons, il va y avoir des licenciements massifs, des fermetures d'usines, etc...

----------


## Invit

> Avec la garantie de retrouver son poste  l'issue du mandat.


Malheureux ! Plus personne ne va oser embaucher !  ::D: 

Pour l'abstention, je ne pense pas que ce soit dangereux pour Macron. Ils ont les mdias derrire eux. C'est dans la poche : dbordement ? Pas de problme ! Regardez-les, ce sont des casseurs !
Par contre, c'est dangereux pour les 15 - 20 annes  venir. Si la dmocratie n'est pas rtablie un minimum, les dbordements vont devenir le seul moyen de s'exprimer, et les jeunes ne seront plus les seuls  s'en servir.  ::?:

----------


## TallyHo

> a dpend comment c'est fait. Par exemple je serais pour qu'on interdise le cumul de certains mandats (notamment dput) avec toute activit professionnelle salarie ou non. Avec la garantie de retrouver son poste  l'issue du mandat.


Pas bte... Mais 5 ans c'est long pour la boite qui l'embauche. Tu ne peux pas faire une intrim de 5 ans. Et alors si il y a relection...




> Pour l'abstention, je ne pense pas que ce soit dangereux pour Macron. Ils ont les mdias derrire eux. C'est dans la poche : dbordement ? Pas de problme ! Regardez-les, ce sont des casseurs !


C'est quand mme diffrent, on a dpass le "jeu normal" de quelques contestataires ou jemenfoutiste. Il y a une propagation du mcontentement quelque soit le parti, la classe, si tu tais assidu au vote ou pas, etc... Les gens ne sont pas subitement devenus abstentionnistes.

Je pense que, si il y a un faux pas, a peut vite allumer la poudre... Et qu'on ne verra pas le mme genre de "public" dans les manifs, a va s'tendre  d'autres catgories de personnes, les retraits par exemple.

----------


## GPPro

> Bon ben Macron remplit une grosse part du parlement avec ses minions.
> D'un autre ct, une telle abstention c'est du jamais vu, on est tomb en dessous des 50% de participation pour la premire fois, et pour les 2 tours (et la chute de participation entre 1er et second tour est vertigineuse). Et  la surprise d'absolument personne, les politiques se torchent le cul avec puisque a n'a absolument aucune consquence lgale.
> 
> Source : http://www.lemonde.fr/les-decodeurs/...7_4355770.html


Petite prcision, l'article que tu "link" tait en petit en dessous d'un monstre titre sur comment Macron domine l'assemble nationale. Y'a pas que les politiques qui s'en torchent le cul, si les mdias s'emparaient du problme les politiques seraient obligs d'y faire face. C'est un peu facile de toujours accuser les politiques, ce ne sont pas les faiseurs d'opinions.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Si la dmocratie n'est pas rtablie un minimum, les dbordements vont devenir le seul moyen de s'exprimer, et les jeunes ne seront plus les seuls  s'en servir.


Mais tant mieux !
On est reprsent par des traites c'est normal que les gens soient un peu nerv.

Le problme c'est a :
Le buzz des Etats-Unis : la France doit supprimer l'Elyse, selon un rapport de Washington
_Le fait que Franois Hollande affiche un record d'impopularit (15% en septembre) montre  quel point le systme politique franais est obsolte, ajoute le rapport._

Il existe des personnes qui aimeraient que la France soit directement dirig par l'UE.
D'un ct a fait gagner du temps a supprime un intermdiaire.

Je me demande combien de temps va mettre Macron a battre le record d'impopularit d'Hollande.
Il a mis la barre trs haute :
Seuls 4 % des Franais sont satisfaits de laction de Hollande

----------


## GPPro

> Mais tant mieux !
> On est reprsent par des traites c'est normal que les gens soient un peu nerv.
> 
> Le problme c'est a :
> Le buzz des Etats-Unis : la France doit supprimer l'Elyse, selon un rapport de Washington
> _Le fait que Franois Hollande affiche un record d'impopularit (15% en septembre) montre  quel point le systme politique franais est obsolte, ajoute le rapport._
> 
> Il existe des personnes qui aimeraient que la France soit directement dirig par l'UE.
> D'un ct a fait gagner du temps a supprime un intermdiaire.
> ...


Je suis pour, juste aprs qu'ils aient supprime la maison blanche, vue la popularit de Trump 6 mois aprs sa prise du pouvoir...

----------


## Invit

> C'est quand mme diffrent, on a dpass le "jeu normal" de quelques contestataires ou jemenfoutiste. Il y a une propagation du mcontentement quelque soit le parti, la classe, si tu tais assidu au vote ou pas, etc... Les gens ne sont pas subitement devenus abstentionnistes.
> 
> Je pense que, si il y a un faux pas, a peut vite allumer la poudre... Et qu'on ne verra pas le mme genre de "public" dans les manifs, a va s'tendre  d'autres catgories de personnes, les retraits par exemple.


Je suis d'accord. Mais je suis persuade que ce sera touff (comme depuis 10 ans grosso modo). Il faudra aller voir (et risquer ses dents) pour savoir ce qui se passe.  la tloche, ils montreront les ternels skins.

----------


## BenoitM

> Sinon big up  tous ces ministres lus qui ne vont pas siger.


En mme temps, quand ils ne sont pas lus, on dit qu'ils n'ont pas de lgitimit dmocratique donc faut un jour se mettre d'accord sur ce qu'on veut  ::roll:: 




> Big up  Valls qui se ridiculise une fois de plus.


Ben il est lu donc finalement il n'avait pas tord  :;): 
C'est plutt ses lecteurs qui faut fliciter...





> L'UMP a fait un assez bon score.


Ca dpend de la notion de bon score. Ils ont perdu 40 siges alors qu'il aurait du gagner la prsidentiel....
Ils peuvent encore esprer que la prochaine fois se sera la bonne plus qu' attendre 5 ans...

----------


## halaster08

> En mme temps, quand ils ne sont pas lus, on dit qu'ils n'ont pas de lgitimit dmocratique donc faut un jour se mettre d'accord sur ce qu'on veut


Personnellement je trouve que "on" dit n'importequoi, un ministre se doit d'tre efficace et non populaire, le ministre est nomm avec l'accord du prsident, la legitimit du ministre vient de l, point. "On" ne vote pas pour l'lection de chaque ministre.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Ben il est lu donc finalement il n'avait pas tord 
> C'est plutt ses lecteurs qui faut fliciter...


Oui, enfin, visiblement, c'est pas clair... (source)

----------


## TallyHo

Sinon a ne choque personne qu'un membre du Gouvernement (xcutif) puisse se prsenter  la dputation (lgislatif) ? Quand on veut "moraliser", il faut dj dfaire ce qui est litigieux et contraire  l'esprit de la 5me...

----------


## TallyHo

Sinon, il parait qu'il y a eu pas mal de votes nuls originaux pour le 2nd tour :

----------


## Invit

> Pas bte... Mais 5 ans c'est long pour la boite qui l'embauche. Tu ne peux pas faire une intrim de 5 ans. Et alors si il y a relection...


Oui sur le papier. En pratique il y a assez peu de salaris, c'est surtout des professions librales, chef d'entreprise et fonctionnaires.




> En mme temps, quand ils ne sont pas lus, on dit qu'ils n'ont pas de lgitimit dmocratique donc faut un jour se mettre d'accord sur ce qu'on veut


Pas moi. Je rlait dj quand on parlait de la "rgle" des ministres qui seraient virs s'ils n'taient pas lu.
C'est l'excutif, ils sont nomms, on ne leur demande pas d'tre lgitimes. Le Prsident et le PM prennent leurs responsabilits en nommant qui ils veulent.

----------


## souviron34

> Malheureux ! Plus personne ne va oser embaucher ! 
> 
> Pour l'abstention, je ne pense pas que ce soit dangereux pour Macron. Ils ont les mdias derrire eux. C'est dans la poche : dbordement ? Pas de problme ! Regardez-les, ce sont des casseurs !
> Par contre, c'est dangereux pour les 15 - 20 annes  venir. Si la dmocratie n'est pas rtablie un minimum, les dbordements vont devenir le seul moyen de s'exprimer, et les jeunes ne seront plus les seuls  s'en servir.



Ben quand mme...

57% d'abstention + 10% de nuls = 67 % de gens qui ont refus les choix...  (_hein Jon_  )

Donc l'AN n'est reprsentative que de *1/3* des franais.....  ::aie:: 


Et donc 53.5 % de 33% = 17% ...


Donc les 309 dpute de EM ne reprsentent *QUE 17%* de la population.....


Ca laisse quand mme non seulement un peu perplexe, mais aussi - j'espre  ::calim2::  - quelques penses dans leur esprit qu'ils ne dtiennent pas "la majorit"....


En dehors de a je suis effectivement persuad que a va se passer dans la rue....  Et que ce "groupe" va exploser en vol ds qu'on va attaquer quelques "_petites_" choses du style loi du travail, NDDL, nuclaire, agriculture, etc....

----------


## Jon Shannow

> 57% d'abstention + 10% de nuls = 67 % de gens qui ont refus les choix...  (_hein Jon_  )


Tu exagres un poil. Rsultats

Soit donc 2.95% (votes blancs) qui refusent les choix; 1.25% (votes nuls) de plaisantins ou d'incapables et 57.36% (abstentions) de glandeurs !  ::twisted::

----------


## Invit

> En dehors de a je suis effectivement persuad que a va se passer dans la rue.... Et que ce "groupe" va exploser en vol ds qu'on va attaquer quelques "petites" choses du style loi du travail, NDDL, nuclaire, agriculture, etc....


Moi aussi mais je vois pas encore avec quoi. Je ne vois pas dans ce que tu cites ce qui pourrait tre la goutte d'eau.
Hollande a pass la loi El Khomri avec 10% de popularit. Ce qu'il y a dans le programme de Macron peut passer avec de la matraque/lacrymo, "bouh regardez les mchants casseurs" et "oh c'est les vacances d't".

Son programme est trs sournois. Pour la scu par exemple il la dzingue pas d'un coup mais remplace des cotisations par un impt. C'est sur le long terme qu'on verra les dgts.
Idem pour le code du travail. Il pourra dire qu'il a rien fait, qu'il donne juste la possibilit aux entreprises de modifier les conditions de travail en passant un accord avec les salaris. Donc on risque d'avoir plein de petits conflits partout, mais rien de dirig directement contre le gouvernement comme pour Jupp ou le CPE.

----------


## souviron34

> Tu exagres un poil. Rsultats
> 
> Soit donc 2.95% (votes blancs) qui refusent les choix; 1.25% (votes nuls) de plaisantins ou d'incapables et 57.36% (abstentions) de glandeurs !


OK.. 10% des votants du 2nd tour, qui ne sont que 43% des inscrits...


Eh non je ne suis pas d'accord avec toi...  propos des abstentionistes...

J'en fais partie, et je refuse d'tre trait de glandeur  :;): 


Dsol mais les choix qu'on me proposait ne me convenaient pas.. et je ne crois NI  la lgitimit d'un "front rpublicain", NI  celle 
d'un choix oblig parmi un panel de choix qui ne me conviennent pas, mme un tout petit peu...

Ou je suis pour quelqu'un, un programme, une personnalit..  Ou je suis contre quelqu'un, un programme, une personnalit... Mais quand aucun programme ni aucune personnalit ne rpond  mes aspirations, je ne vois pas pourquoi j'irais voter pour quelqu'un ou un programme qui ne me plat pas sous prtexte que "il faut voter".... mme blanc..

Je pense que le message envoy avec 57% d'abstentions (+4.5%) commence  retenir l'attention.. Tant que le vote blanc n'est pas reconnu, c'est la seule manire dont on parle du mcontentement.... Y'a qu'a voir les titres et les discussions hier soir....

On peut pas dire que ces 57% sont partis  la pche ou se dsintressent de la politique, ce qu'on a joyeusement fait jusqu' il y a pas si longtemps, au fur et  mesure que a montait....






> Moi aussi mais je vois pas encore avec quoi. Je ne vois pas dans ce que tu cites ce qui pourrait tre la goutte d'eau.
> Hollande a pass la loi El Khomri avec 10% de popularit. Ce qu'il y a dans le programme de Macron peut passer avec de la matraque/lacrymo, "bouh regardez les mchants casseurs" et "oh c'est les vacances d't".
> .


Non je disais dj par rapport  SON mouvement..., Dans les 308, a va gicler,  mon avis...


Plus la rue...

----------


## TallyHo

> Moi aussi mais je vois pas encore avec quoi. Je ne vois pas dans ce que tu cites ce qui pourrait tre la goutte d'eau.


Tu oublies que nous ne sommes pas seuls et qu'il peut y avoir des raisons externes. Une petite crise des fonds de pension ou une opposition europenne sont si vite arrivs...




> Je pense que le message envoy avec 57% d'abstentions (+4.5%) commence  retenir l'attention.. Tant que le vote blanc n'est pas reconnu, c'est la seule manire dont on parle du mcontentement.... Y'a qu'a voir les titres et les discussions hier soir....


D'ailleurs c'est marrant ce foin autour de l'abstention alors que les lus la pratiquent pour montrer leur farouche opposition  un texte... Donc c'est bien dans un sens mais pas dans l'autre ?

----------


## Jon Shannow

> OK.. 10% des votants du 2nd tour, qui ne sont que 43% des inscrits...
> 
> 
> Eh non je ne suis pas d'accord avec toi...  propos des abstentionistes...
> 
> J'en fais partie, et je refuse d'tre trait de glandeur


 ::mouarf:: 

Tu n'es donc pas objectif ! 




> Dsol mais les choix qu'on me proposait ne me convenaient pas.. et je ne crois NI  la lgitimit d'un "front rpublicain", NI  celle 
> d'un choix oblig parmi un panel de choix qui ne me conviennent pas, mme un tout petit peu...


Je suis d'accord l-dessus, c'est pour cela que je vote blanc au second tour.




> Ou je suis pour quelqu'un, un programme, une personnalit..  Ou je suis contre quelqu'un, un programme, une personnalit... Mais quand aucun programme ni aucune personnalit ne rpond  mes aspirations, je ne vois pas pourquoi j'irais voter pour quelqu'un ou un programme qui ne me plat pas sous prtexte que "il faut voter".... mme blanc..


Mon avis (mme si je suis le seul  le partager) est que le vote blanc reprsente mieux le refus de ce qui est propos que l'abstention. Mais, bon, je sens dj qu'on va lcher les chiens  ::mrgreen:: 



> Je pense que le message envoy avec 57% d'abstentions (+4.5%) commence  retenir l'attention.. Tant que le vote blanc n'est pas reconnu, c'est la seule manire dont on parle du mcontentement.... Y'a qu'a voir les titres et les discussions hier soir....


Il y a quand mme eu des reportages sur les plages, pour montrer que l'abstention tait du au beau temps...  ::roll:: 




> On peut pas dire que ces 57% sont partis  la pche ou se dsintressent de la politique, ce qu'on a joyeusement fait jusqu' il y a pas si longtemps, au fur et  mesure que a montait....


Le problme avec l'abstention, c'est que l'on peut interprter comme on veut. Alors, certes, avec 57%, ils sont obligs de reconnaitre une part de personnes dsabuses, mais, c'est assez facile de minimiser. Ce qu'ils font allgrement. 
Si on avait eu une participation de 80% dont 40% de votes blancs, mme si a n'aurait rien changer sur les rsultats, il aurait t beaucoup plus difficile de nier le fait que c'est un dsaveu des politiques proposes.

----------


## Ryu2000

Si le vote blanc pouvait avoir un impact relle, il serait important de voter blanc plutt que de s'abstenir.
Mais comme il n'est pas comptabilis, au final a ne change rien.

Mme si le vote blanc dpassait le score du vainqueur, a ne changerait rien.
Donc le jour o l'ont dira "si le score du vote blanc arrive en tte on vire les candidats" l ce sera intressant de voter blanc.

Comme le vote blanc l'abstention peut signifier "aucun des candidats ne me correspond", mais parfois elle signifie "je n'ai pas confiance en votre dmocratie, pour moi c'est du thtre et a ne sert  rien de voter".
La solution n'arrivera pas par les urnes...

Notre "dmocratie" c'est le pouvoir aux riches.

----------


## BenoitM

> Si le vote blanc pouvait avoir un impact relle, il serait important de voter blanc plutt que de s'abstenir.
> Mais comme il n'est pas comptabilis, au final a ne change rien.
> 
> Mme si le vote blanc dpassait le score du vainqueur, a ne changerait rien.
> Donc le jour o l'ont dira "si le score du vote blanc arrive en tte on vire les candidats" l ce sera intressant de voter blanc.
> 
> Comme le vote blanc l'abstention peut signifier "aucun des candidats ne me correspond", mais parfois elle signifie "je n'ai pas confiance en votre dmocratie, pour moi c'est du thtre et a ne sert  rien de voter".
> La solution n'arrivera pas par les urnes...
> 
> Notre "dmocratie" c'est le pouvoir aux riches.


Vu le nombre de candidats qu'il y a, je ne vois pas ce que ca va changer de les virer...
Aucun membre du PS, du LR, du FN, de FI, des Verts, de LO n'arrivent  vous convaincre...
Macron sans parti non plus, ni les autres candidats...

Bref vous ne trouverez jamais personne  qui donner votre vote donc une fois qu'on a vir les 60 millions de Franais et fait 25 milles lections on fait quoi?
On tire au hasard le prsident?

----------


## Ryu2000

> On tire au hasard le prsident?


a ne peut pas tre pire que notre systme actuel ^^
 moins que ceux au pouvoir actuellement truquent le tirage au sort...

Sinon on peut faire comme la Belgique et rester 541 jours sans gouvernement.

Il n'y a pas rellement d'espoir, nous sommes coinc dans une spirale de l'enfer.
Les choses iront toutes de plus en plus mal.
Maintenant nos gouvernements veulent nous surveiller, nous enlever des liberts, c'est une dictature molle.

Les Franais ne sont pas encore assez motiv pour ressortir la guillotine (un peu barbare comme technique de toute faon).
Mais il y a pas mal de pains sur la planche...

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Si le vote blanc pouvait avoir un impact relle, il serait important de voter blanc plutt que de s'abstenir.
> Mais comme il n'est pas comptabilis, au final a ne change rien.
> 
> Mme si le vote blanc dpassait le score du vainqueur, a ne changerait rien.
> Donc le jour o l'ont dira "si le score du vote blanc arrive en tte on vire les candidats" l ce sera intressant de voter blanc.
> 
> Comme le vote blanc l'abstention peut signifier "aucun des candidats ne me correspond", mais parfois elle signifie "je n'ai pas confiance en votre dmocratie, pour moi c'est du thtre et a ne sert  rien de voter".


Il y a une diffrence entre vote blanc et abstention aujourd'hui. 
Tu peux interprter le vote blanc comme tu le dis, soit "aucun candidat ne me correspond/convient", soit "je n'ai pas/plus confiance dans votre simulacre de dmocratie". Mais, contrairement  l'abstention, tu ne peux pas l'interprter ainsi : "J'en ai rien  faire du vote". Et, c'est a qui change tout.

Maintenant, une fois encore, la reconnaissance du vote blanc, avec un seuil d'invalidation de l'lection, serait la panace. Mais, pour l'instant, on fait avec ce que l'on a.




> Bref vous ne trouverez jamais personne  qui donner votre vote donc une fois qu'on a vir les 60 millions de Franais et fait 25 milles lections on fait quoi?
> On tire au hasard le prsident?


Bonne ide...  ::D:

----------


## BenoitM

> Les Franais ne sont pas encore assez motiv pour ressortir la guillotine (un peu barbare comme technique de toute faon).
> Mais il y a pas mal de pains sur la planche...


Ben suffit de pas voter pour eux, mais bon donc tu vas guillotiner 60 millions de Franais?  ::):

----------


## kolodz

> Ben suffit de pas voter pour eux, mais bon donc tu vas guillotiner 60 millions de Franais?


Techniquement si tu veux guillotiner les votants, c'est beaucoup moins !
Seulement 20 167 432 au second tour des lgislatives, voir 18 176 777 pour ayant voter de manire "valable".

----------


## Grogro

> Mon avis (mme si je suis le seul  le partager) est que le vote blanc reprsente mieux le refus de ce qui est propos que l'abstention. Mais, bon, je sens dj qu'on va lcher les chiens


Le vote blanc est une dmarche active et c'est un refus de cautionner un choix impos entre blanc bonnet et bonnet blanc. Ou des candidats "alternatifs" qui sont soit des guignols, soit des extrmistes dangereux (post-gauche communautariste, ultra libraux nihilistes, islamistes dguiss, fachos, je les fous tous dans le mme sac moi). Le jour o le vote blanc sera reconnu, dcompt, et mdiatis comme l'est l'abstention, il y aura une diffrence. Mme une mdiatisation ngative  grand renfort de mpris de classe comme la classe jacassante aime tant le faire. Du moment que le vote blanc devient *visible*. Aujourd'hui, si tu ne veux pas cautionner blanc bonnet PS et bonnet blanc UMP, qui suivront la mme politique  la virgule prs, hritiers (pas forcment coupables) des mmes scandales de corruption, le seul coup de gueule visible et comment sera l'abstention. C'est regrettable mais c'est comme a.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Le vote blanc est une dmarche active et c'est un refus de cautionner un choix impos entre blanc bonnet et bonnet blanc. Ou des candidats "alternatifs" qui sont soit des guignols, soit des extrmistes dangereux (post-gauche communautariste, ultra libraux nihilistes, islamistes dguiss, fachos, je les fous tous dans le mme sac moi). Le jour o le vote blanc sera reconnu, dcompt, et mdiatis comme l'est l'abstention, il y aura une diffrence. Mme une mdiatisation ngative  grand renfort de mpris de classe comme la classe jacassante aime tant le faire. Du moment que le vote blanc devient *visible*. Aujourd'hui, si tu ne veux pas cautionner blanc bonnet PS et bonnet blanc UMP, qui suivront la mme politique  la virgule prs, hritiers (pas forcment coupables) des mmes scandales de corruption, le seul coup de gueule visible et comment sera l'abstention. C'est regrettable mais c'est comme a.


C'est comme cela parce que l'abstention c'est ~50% alors que le vote blanc c'est ~1% !
Pendant des annes, le vote blanc n'a pas t comptabilis sparment des votes nuls. Mais ce n'est plus le cas. Et, c'est toute la diffrence. Si les politiques ont spar le vote blanc des votes nuls, c'est bien pour dcrdibiliser l'abstention, et c'est parfaitement russi, avec la complicit (involontaire) des lecteurs...  ::applo:: 

Si on parle de l'abstention, c'est parce qu'elle est record. Mais, personnellement, j'ai pas vu beaucoup de panique chez les politiciens ou les mdias. Y a pas de cris d'horreurs. Une ou deux remarques, les mmes que d'habitude. Les perdants disant que c'est l'abstention qui les avaient fait perdre (beau temps, tout a, tout a), les gagnants montrant que eux, avaient russi  mobiliser leur lectorat. Bref, rien de nouveau sous le soleil.

----------


## DevTroglodyte

> Maintenant, une fois encore, la reconnaissance du vote blanc, avec un seuil d'invalidation de l'lection, serait la panace.


bah ouais. mais le souci, l, c'est que vu les taux d'abstention, jamais les politicards en place n'adopteront ce systme avec quorum, car a ne les arrange absolument pas. Trop de possibilit de les dgager en masse. Et pour le vote blanc, pareil.

C'est le souci, quand les lus votent (ou non) les lois qui les arrangent.

----------


## Invit

Bon alors sinon Ferrand quitte le gouvernement pour prendre la tte du groupe LREM  l'Assemble (mais aucun lien avec les affaires et l'immunit que a lui donnera). De Sarnez envisage de faire de mme pour le groupe Modem (mme remarque).
Et pour finir, Sylvie Goulard aussi dmissionne, pour pouvoir se dfendre sereinement sur les emplois fictifs (au moins une qui reconnait que c'est en rapport avec les affaires).

Tout ce changement dis-donc, heureusement qu'on s'y est prpar sinon a pourrait surprendre.


Dire qu'on avait ouvert le fil sur Hollande sur une vieille casserole sur Ayrault, l on a deux ministres, potentiellement trois, dmissionnaires  cause des affaires (deux diffrentes en plus) avant mme l'investiture de la nouvelle assemble. Vivement 2022 !

----------


## TallyHo

> Tu peux interprter le vote blanc comme tu le dis, soit "aucun candidat ne me correspond/convient", soit "je n'ai pas/plus confiance dans votre simulacre de dmocratie". Mais, contrairement  l'abstention, tu ne peux pas l'interprter ainsi : "J'en ai rien  faire du vote".


C'est ton interprtation... Tu as aussi des gens qui vont voter parce qu'on leur a dit que c'est mal de ne pas le faire et qui mettent un blanc. Ou pire, qui votent par dfaut, ce qui fait le jeu des politiques.

Pour le "je n'ai plus confiance en la dmocratie", ce n'est pas le blanc, c'est l'abstention actuellement et tu as eu plusieurs fois le lien sur le site Vie Publique qui le dit en toutes lettres. L'abstention met en doute la lgitimit du pouvoir lu.

Et puis bon... Tu continues  jouer avec des rgles qui ne te conviennent pas ? On devrait mme dire des rgles bidonnes...

----------


## TallyHo

> Et pour finir, Sylvie Goulard aussi dmissionne, pour pouvoir se dfendre sereinement sur les emplois fictifs (au moins une qui reconnait que c'est en rapport avec les affaires).


Elle aussi ? Pas entendu... Et ce bon vieux Mr Propre, ils n'ont rien annonc pour lui ?

----------


## BenoitM

> bah ouais. mais le souci, l, c'est que vu les taux d'abstention, jamais les politicards en place n'adopteront ce systme avec quorum, car a ne les arrange absolument pas. Trop de possibilit de les dgager en masse. Et pour le vote blanc, pareil.
> 
> C'est le souci, quand les lus votent (ou non) les lois qui les arrangent.


Ben se seront les mme partis, au mieux d'autres candidats donc on revote indfiniment?  
Il y a quand mme 11 partis diffrents + les candidats "autres" et toujours aucun qui ne reflte votre sensibilit?


(ps: je comprends un peu plus le vote blanc/abstention au deuxime tour mme si ca va un peu contre le principe du 2me tour
 sinon inventer la proportionnelle serait plus logique  ::D: )

----------


## Invit

> Elle aussi ? Pas entendu...


http://www.huffingtonpost.fr/2017/06...es_a_22491182/

Mr Propre pas encore. Mais il y a Corinne Lepage qui est en train de vider son sac chez les juges ce matin, on va voir ce que a donne.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> C'est ton interprtation... Tu as aussi des gens qui vont voter parce qu'on leur a dit que c'est mal de ne pas le faire et qui mettent un blanc. Ou pire, qui votent par dfaut, ce qui fait le jeu des politiques.
> 
> Pour le "je n'ai plus confiance en la dmocratie", ce n'est pas le blanc, c'est l'abstention actuellement et tu as eu plusieurs fois le lien sur le site Vie Publique qui le dit en toutes lettres. L'abstention met en doute la lgitimit du pouvoir lu.
> 
> Et puis bon... Tu continues  jouer avec des rgles qui ne te conviennent pas ? On devrait mme dire des rgles bidonnes...


Je l'ai dit. Ce sont mes convictions. Je les dfends. Ton lien sur l'abstention n'est que la conviction de son auteur, il n'y a pas de texte de loi disant ce que signifie l'abstention (normal, puisque tu n'as pas les mmes raisons d'un individus  l'autre, ce qui fait le jeu des politiques).

Pour changer les rgles, il faut des lus qui veulent le faire. C'est pour cela que j'ai vot Mlenchon. En ne votant pas, tu cautionnes le systme. Je considre (attention, ce n'est QUE mon avis personnel) que ceux qui n'ont pas vot, ont donn la majorit  LREM. T'as le droit de ne pas tre d'accord. Mais, je pense que tu vas avoir du mal  me faire penser le contraire...  :;):

----------


## Ryu2000

> donc tu vas guillotiner 60 millions de Franais?


Mais non je veux guillotiner (ou une solution moins barbare) les prsidents, les ministres, les dputs, les juges, les mdias, etc...
Les responsables rel de la situation actuel.
C'est de leur faute si a ne va pas.

Ils sont responsables de hautes trahisons.
Comme Sarkozy qui a vendu de l'or de la France par exemple...

Le peuple est victime, de la propagande des mdias, des mensonges des politiques, etc...
L'ennemi c'est notre gouvernement.
Surtout depuis Sarkozy, Hollande, Macron.

Chirac a quand mme fait quelque trucs bien ce n'est pas le cas des suivants.
Ils sont tous pro US, pro UE.

J'aimerai voir le peuple se soulever et s'occuper de ce problme.

----------


## TallyHo

> Ton lien sur l'abstention n'est que la conviction de son auteur


L'auteur tant l'Institution...  ::): 




> Je considre (attention, ce n'est QUE mon avis personnel) que ceux qui n'ont pas vot, ont donn la majorit  LREM.


Et si les abstentionnistes avaient vot blanc, LREM ne serait pas pass ?

Je ne cherche pas  ce qu'on soit d'accord, on l'est dj pour dire que le blanc devrait tre pris en considration. Ce que je n'arrive pas  comprendre, c'est en quoi voter blanc au lieu de s'abstenir va changer quelque chose dans le systme actuel ?

----------


## fredoche

> Ben se seront les mme partis, au mieux d'autres candidats donc on revote indfiniment?  
> Il y a quand mme 11 partis diffrents + les candidats "autres" et toujours aucun qui ne reflte votre sensibilit?
> 
> 
> (ps: je comprends un peu plus le vote blanc/abstention au deuxime tour mme si ca va un peu contre le principe du 2me tour
>  sinon inventer la proportionnelle serait plus logique )


Est-ce que tu peux envisager un changement de constitution, de fonctionnement institutionnel qui modifie les rgles de gouvernance du pays ?

----------


## Ryu2000

> Tu peux interprter le vote blanc comme tu le dis, soit "aucun candidat ne me correspond/convient", soit "je n'ai pas/plus confiance dans votre simulacre de dmocratie". Mais, contrairement  l'abstention, tu ne peux pas l'interprter ainsi : "J'en ai rien  faire du vote".


Si tu n'as plus confiance dans le simulacre de dmocratie, logiquement tu t'abstiens.
Parce que voter blanc a lgitime le vote quelque part.

C'est bien que le peuple se dsintresse de la politique, de toute faon a ne sert  rien.
Autant avoir aucun espoir que de se faire trahir.
Avec Macron on ira plus rapidement vers le chaos et c'est  partir de l que l'espoir pourra renatre.

----------


## BenoitM

> Est-ce que tu peux envisager un changement de constitution, de fonctionnement institutionnel qui modifie les rgles de gouvernance du pays ?


Euh oui mais mon problme c'est qu'il n'y a personne qui dfini quoique se soit....

Vous dites simplement il faut prendre en compte les votes blancs.
Je demande simplement comment on les prends en compte :

Perso je vois que trois faons de le faire :
1) On diminue le nombre de sige en fonction de labsentions/vote blanc (ici plus que 275 siges au lieu des 570)
2) On diminue le nombre le nombre de dput donc 275 dput sur les 570 ( donc pour voter une lois il faudrait lunanimit)
3) On refait l'lection si on a X% dabstention

Il me semble avoir vu plusieurs personnes mettre en avant la solution 3.
Personnellement, je ne vois pas en quoi ca va changer les choses? A par revoter plusieurs fois et augmenter  chaque fois labsentions? Pourquoi il y aurait moyen dabstention au 2me vote? 
Si tu peux me l'expliquer ca m'aiderait  comprendre cette vision prner par certains ici.

Le cas 2, me semble rendre le pays difficilement gouvernable et donc j'en vois pas trop l'utilit?
Bon certains ne voit pas l'utilit d'un gouvernement donc c'est peut-tre ce concept que je n'ai pas compris

Le cas 1, oui ca ferait chier certains lus vu qu'ils seront moins nombreux  tre lu.
Mais je ne suis pas convaincu que ca aurait une grande importance et surtout je ne vois pas en quoi cel permet d'avoir une autre politique (que personne n'a toujours su me dcrire et qui mobiliserait les foules)

Donc maintenant quelle est votre vision de la prise en compte des votes blancs et ou abstentionniste

ps : Jon Shannow de quel lien tu parles? j'ai du le rat

----------


## Jon Shannow

> L'auteur tant l'Institution...


Qui donne un avis, pas une rgle. C'est une interprtation. Si tu trouves un texte de loi qui dit clairement : "L'abstention signifie ceci ou cela..." OK, sinon...




> Et si les abstentionnistes avaient vot blanc, LREM ne serait pas pass ?


Si, bien sr. Mais au moins, on aurait su que 57% (enfin 59%) des inscrits refusaient (quelle qu'en soit la raison) de cautionner les reprsentants en lice.



> Je ne cherche pas  ce qu'on soit d'accord, on l'est dj pour dire que le blanc devrait tre pris en considration. Ce que je n'arrive pas  comprendre, c'est en quoi voter blanc au lieu de s'abstenir va changer quelque chose dans le systme actuel ?


J'ai expliqu plusieurs fois la manire dont je voyais la chose. Je ne peux rien faire de plus.

----------


## Zirak

> Il me semble avoir vu plusieurs personnes mettre en avant la solution 3.
> Personnellement, je ne vois pas en quoi ca va changer les choses? A par revoter plusieurs fois et augmenter  chaque fois labsentions? Pourquoi il y aurait moyen dabstention au 2me vote? 
> Si tu peux me l'expliquer ca m'aiderait  comprendre cette vision prner par certains ici.


Quand on dit "refaire l'lection", ce n'est pas prendre les mmes et on recommence. Car oui, dans ce cas cela ne sert  rien. 

Ce qu'ils veulent dire, c'est que si on atteint x% de blancs, l'lection est invalide, et du coup, les partis doivent prsenter d'autres candidats / programmes et ensuite seulement, on recommence l'lection. 

(Aprs il reste bien entendu pleins de questions d'ordre pratique : sous quel dlai, jusqu' combien de fois on recommence le cas chant, que fait-on si le vote blanc est toujours majoritaire, etc etc...).

Mais le but, c'est vraiment d'obliger les partis  se renouveler en proposant autre chose, le peuple leur ayant signifi que ce qu'ils proposaient n'allait pas. C'est pas juste refaire l'lection pour le plaisir de refaire l'lection.





> J'ai expliqu plusieurs fois la manire dont je voyais la chose. Je ne peux rien faire de plus.


Effectivement, tu as expliqu les diffrences qu'il y avait entre vote blanc et abstention, "de ton point de vue". 

Maintenant,  moins de faire comme certains, et jouer de la boule de crystal, tu ne sais pas si les politiques auraient ragit diffremment avec 57% de blancs au lieu de 57% d'abstention, et mme en admettant qu'ils se seraient indigns ou auraient eu des remords ou que sais-je, le systme actuel tant ce qu'il est, cela n'aurait rien chang au rsultat de CETTE lection prcise (le temps de changer la constitution et tout le tralala, en admettant que le parti lu veuille le faire, etc. etc.). ps: je parle de la prsidentielle en l'occurrence, mme si je prend les 57% d'abstention, juste la flemme de rechercher les chiffres, et cela ne change rien au propos. 

En fait, tu pars du principe que si les gens vont voter blanc et qu'on atteint un certain pourcentage, cela va faire tilt chez les politiciens, et qu'ils seront limite oblig de se remettre en cause. Tu ne fais que te fier  leur ventuelle bonne volont de se supprimer eux-mme leurs avantages / leurs planques. Je trouve cela mignon, mais un peu crdule.

En revanche, si on se base sur le fonctionnement actuel, qui n'implique rien du tout de diffrent en fonction du pourcentage de blancs, je pense que l'on peut aisment affirmer sans se tromper, que oui, le rsultat aurait t strictement identique, que l'on vote blanc ou qu'on s'abstienne.


En fait pour moi, je ne vois que 2 faons de changer le systme : 
- soit effectivement en votant pour un candidat qui propose de le faire (pour peu que le reste de son programme colle  nos convictions), et en esprant qu'il arrive  se faire lire.
- soit par la rue (ce qui a nettement plus de chance d'arriver, mme si les chances en question sont trs faibles, et que du coup, cela ne va pas tre pour tout de suite). 

Mais voter blanc en se disant "si on est assez nombreux, c'est bon, les mecs se puniront eux-mmes en changeant le systme", j'y crois autant que "si on sort de l'UE, on va retrouver le plein emploi".  ::mouarf::

----------


## Grogro

> Perso je vois que trois faons de le faire :
> 1) On diminue le nombre de sige en fonction de labsentions/vote blanc (ici plus que 275 siges au lieu des 570)
> 2) On diminue le nombre le nombre de dput donc 275 dput sur les 570 ( donc pour voter une lois il faudrait lunanimit)
> 3) On refait l'lection si on a X% dabstention
> 
> Il me semble avoir vu plusieurs personnes mettre en avant la solution 3.
> Personnellement, je ne vois pas en quoi ca va changer les choses? A par revoter plusieurs fois et augmenter  chaque fois labsentions? Pourquoi il y aurait moyen dabstention au 2me vote?


Dgager un maximum de politiciens professionnels, donc dconnects de la vie relle depuis parfois des dcennies, qui s'accrochent comme des moules au rocher bien au del de la raison. Ca tombe bien, c'est ce que les franais ont fait avec ces lections (en partie grce  la rgle de non cumul des mandats). 75% de renouvellement de l'assemble nationale, c'est du jamais vu. Quant  savoir ce que a va changer, on aura la rponse d'ici un an. Est-ce que la culture des oints du seigneur va changer ou vont-ils imiter leurs ains ? 

Point 1 : diminuer le nombre de siges. Bayrou en parle depuis plus de 10 ans. Macron en a parl. Le premier ministre l'a voqu il y a quelques jours. 

Autre points : les limites du mode de scrutin qui aboutit  cette situation ubuesque : plus de 350 dputs pour une majorit qui reprsente... 7 millions de votes au premier tour. L aussi c'est un dficit lgitimit indit. Ca tombe bien, Macron et Philippe en ont conscience, ils nous promettent une dose de proportionnelle. Aprs les promesses, on attend les actes.

----------


## BenoitM

Donc on aura le 2me  sur la liste du PS, LR, ect
Un parti incarne quand mme un programme, j'espre que ce n'est pas qu'en changeant la tte qu'ils vont changer compltement de programme  ::roll:: 

Si les partis avaient rellement le moyen de se renouveler d'eux-mme, ne penses-tu pas qu'il le ferait simplement tre rlu?

Et s'il y un renouvellement  oprer ne serait pas plus logique que celui-ci passe par un nouveau parti, plutt qu'une nouvelle offre avec des membres d'un parti qui se recyclent?





> Ca tombe bien, c'est ce que les franais ont fait avec ces lections (en partie grce  la rgle de non cumul des mandats). 75%


On l'a fait en votant pour un autre parti et non en votant pour labsentions :p

(bon en Belgique le systme est un peu diffrent tu as plusieurs candidat pour la mme liste, donc on peut changer les ttes si on le souhaite suffit de voter pour le 3me sur la liste au lieu du premier)




> Point 1 : diminuer le nombre de siges. Bayrou en parle depuis plus de 10 ans. Macron en a parl. Le premier ministre l'a voqu il y a quelques jours. 
> Autre points : les limites du mode de scrutin qui aboutit  cette situation ubuesque : plus de 350 dputs pour une majorit qui reprsente... 7 millions de votes au premier tour. L aussi c'est un dficit lgitimit indit.


Le nombre de sige n'a pas spcialement de rapport avec reconnatre ou pas le vote blanc.
C'est pas vraiment l'abstention qui fait avancer le dbat, il aurait t beaucoup plus efficace de voter pour  un parti qui prne la proportionnel ...

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Effectivement, tu as expliqu les diffrences qu'il y avait entre vote blanc et abstention, "de ton point de vue".


Ben, c'est le point de vue que je connais le mieux...  ::aie:: 




> Maintenant,  moins de faire comme certains, et jouer de la boule de crystal, tu ne sais pas si les politiques auraient ragit diffremment avec 57% de blancs au lieu de 57% d'abstention, et mme en admettant qu'ils se seraient indigns ou auraient eu des remords ou que sais-je, le systme actuel tant ce qu'il est, cela n'aurait rien chang au rsultat de CETTE lection prcise (le temps de changer la constitution et tout le tralala, en admettant que le parti lu veuille le faire, etc. etc.). ps: je parle de la prsidentielle en l'occurrence, mme si je prend les 57% d'abstention, juste la flemme de rechercher les chiffres, et cela ne change rien au propos.


Tout  fait. a n'aurait rien changer aux rsultats, et au final on aurait le mme prsident et probablement la mme assemble.




> En fait, tu pars du principe que si les gens vont voter blanc et qu'on atteint un certain pourcentage, cela va faire tilt chez les politiciens, et qu'ils seront limite oblig de se remettre en cause. Tu ne fais que te fier  leur ventuelle bonne volont de se supprimer eux-mme leurs avantages / leurs planques. Je trouve cela mignon, mais un peu crdule.


Ce n'est absolument pas ce que j'ai dit. Je vais me rpter pour la Xme fois : En votant blanc tu montres clairement ton intrt pour la dmocratie, la politique, la vie publique, toussa, toussa, mais tu rejettes ce qui t'es propos. Tu ne laisses pas le doute, contrairement  l'abstention qui permet de minimiser l'impact en donnant plein de raisons du genre : "les gens se dsintresse de la vie publique", "il faisait trop beau pour aller voter", etc... 
Je ne dis pas qu'ils en tiendront compte. J'en sais rien, et je n'ai pas la boule de cristal de Ryu. Mais, ils leur sera impossible de se cacher derrire ces excuses.




> En revanche, si on se base sur le fonctionnement actuel, qui n'implique rien du tout de diffrent en fonction du pourcentage de blancs, je pense que l'on peut aisment affirmer sans se tromper, que oui, le rsultat aurait t strictement identique, que l'on vote blanc ou qu'on s'abstienne.


Dj dit.




> En fait pour moi, je ne vois que 2 faons de changer le systme : 
> - soit effectivement en votant pour un candidat qui propose de le faire (pour peu que le reste de son programme colle  nos convictions), et en esprant qu'il arrive  se faire lire.
> - soit par la rue (ce qui a nettement plus de chance d'arriver, mme si les chances en question sont trs faibles, et que du coup, cela ne va pas tre pour tout de suite).


C'est pour cela que j'ai vot Mlenchon.
Ensuite, je ne crois pas au verdict de la rue. Et puis, a fera plus de mal que de bien. Et, a remplacera juste une caste par une autre.
Je pense que notre systme doit tre rvis, de A  Z, tout en gardant quelques trucs (faut pas jeter le bb avec l'eau du bain). L'ide de Mlenchon me plaisait. A voir ce que a aurait donn (j'vais p't'tre demand la boule de cristal de Ryu...  ::mouarf:: ), mais le principe me semblait bon. En tout cas, suffisamment pour me donner envie de voter pour lui, malgr tout le dcorum qui l'entoure...  ::aie::  




> Mais voter blanc en se disant "si on est assez nombreux, c'est bon, les mecs se puniront eux-mmes en changeant le systme", j'y crois autant que "si on sort de l'UE, on va retrouver le plein emploi".


Sur ce point, je suis d'accord avec toi.

----------


## DevTroglodyte

> Et s'il y un renouvellement  oprer ne serait pas plus logique que celui-ci passe par un nouveau parti, plutt qu'une nouvelle offre avec des membres d'un parti qui se recyclent


LREM, c'est un nouveau parti avec des politiciens qui taient dj l avant. On est effectivement dans le recyclage de parti (en l'occurence, le PS). Par contre, le renouvellement, c'est pas encore a  ::(: 




> Mais, ils leur sera impossible de se cacher derrire ces excuses.


Ne les sous estime pas  ::D:

----------


## Jon Shannow

> LREM, c'est un nouveau parti avec des politiciens qui taient dj l avant. On est effectivement dans le recyclage de parti (en l'occurence, le PS). Par contre, le renouvellement, c'est pas encore a


D'ailleurs, plutt que LREM, ils auraient du prendre UMPS, au moins, a aurait t clair !  ::mouarf:: 





> Ne les sous estime pas


Ils auraient du en chercher d'autres, ils auraient trouver, c'est sr, mais, pendant quelques instants ils auraient rflchi. a ne peut pas leur faire de mal, ils ont si peut l'habitude de le faire...  ::aie::

----------


## fredoche

> (bon en Belgique le systme est un peu diffrent tu as plusieurs candidat pour la mme liste, donc on peut changer les ttes si on le souhaite suffit de voter pour le 3me sur la liste au lieu du premier)


Autrement dit le vote de prfrence non ?
Rappelle-moi combien il avait de votes Charles Michel, votre 1er Ministre ?30 000 ?
De Wever ? 600 000 environ non ?

C'est pas un peu magouille et compagnie aussi chez vous ? 
Publifin, samusocial a gaze pour le PS en Belgique aussi non ? Il y a aussi une sacre brochette de crapules chez vous de mon point de vue.




> il aurait t beaucoup plus efficace de voter pour  un parti qui prne la proportionnel ...


Voil ce qu'on appelle un changement du mode de gouvernance, des institutions, de constitution... Redonner des possibilits de s'exprimer au corps lectoral avant de rflchir  comment tenir compte de ceux qui ne souhaitent pas s'exprimer, sans pour autant les exclure

----------


## Zirak

> Donc on aura le 2me  sur la liste du PS, LR, ect


Bah ils ne sont pas oblig de ne changer que le 1er de la liste, ils peuvent aussi modifier un peu le programme sur certains points.

Maintenant, mme si ils ne changent que le candidat, si cela peut viter d'avoir un mec avec 18 affaires aux fesses, c'est dj a. 





> *Un parti incarne quand mme un programme*, j'espre que ce n'est pas qu'en changeant la tte qu'ils vont changer compltement de programme


Et on l'a trs bien vu avec le PS, ou le FN, dont le programme n'a jamais boug depuis qu'ils existent hein...  :;): 

Un parti, un programme, ou mme un candidat, c'est comme tout, ce n'est pas fig, et cela peut volu.


Pour qu'un parti soit "lgitime" ( mes yeux), il doit reprsenter une majorit de franais, donc son programme doit correspondre  une majorit de franais, et donc cela passe forcment par des "compromis". C'est aussi un des problmes actuels,  chaque parti propose un programme qui s'adresse  une cible particulire, cible qui n'est pas forcment majoritaire, donc au final, si le parti lu ne reprsente qu'une minorit parmi d'autres, forcment, a fait une majorit de "pas contents". 

Mais que cela soit les politiciens, ou les lecteurs, il n'y a pas grand monde de prt  faire ces compromis, et chacun ne dfend que sa minorit, du coup, on n'avancera jamais.

Tant qu'une majorit ne suivra pas les enseignements du grand Spock (paix  son me), l'humanit continuera de se diriger vers sa perte !  ::aie:: 




> Les besoins de la majorit dpassent les besoins de la minorit - ou d'un seul


.





> Si les partis avaient rellement le moyen de se renouveler d'eux-mme, ne penses-tu pas qu'il le ferait simplement tre rlu?


Car tu penses vraiment qu'il n'y a pas assez de personnes actives au niveau politique  des niveaux plus bas, et qu'on est oblig de garder les vieux de la vieille ? J'en doute trs fortement. 

C'est surtout que les anciens ne veulent pas laisser leur place,, qu'ils sont aux positions "bien places", et qu'ils doivent ( mon avis), plus ou moins verrouiller le truc pour empcher les nouveaux de percer (alors oui, il reste la possibilit de fonder un nouveau parti, mais on voit bien les difficults qu'il y a  le faire, et le manque de "je ne sais pas quoi" des franais, qui ne veulent pas laisser leur chance aux nouveaux un tant soit peu crdible (couch l'UPR ! On ne parle pas de toi xD).

Encore une fois, on parle ici de demander  des gens, d'avouer leur "incomptence", et de laisser la place  d'autres de leur plein gr et d'abandonner leurs avantages. Perso, je ne connais pas grand monde qui serait prt  la faire, politicien ou non.   

Ce n'est pas qu'ils n'ont pas les moyens de se renouveler, c'est qu'ils ne le veulent pas.

----------


## BenoitM

> Autrement dit le vote de prfrence non ?
> Rappelle-moi combien il avait de votes Charles Michel, votre 1er Ministre ?30 000 ?
> De Wever ? 600 000 environ non ?
> 
> C'est pas un peu magouille et compagnie aussi chez vous ?


Oui c'est bien de vote de prfrence 
Celui-ci entre en compte uniquement pour les siges (bourgemestre(maire), parlement).
Les ministres ne sont pas lus.

[QUOTE=fredoche;9387026]
Publifin, samusocial a gaze pour le PS en Belgique aussi non ? Il y a aussi une sacre brochette de crapules chez vous de mon point de vue.
[/QUOTE=fredoche;9387026]
Oui le problme d'avoir un parti sans contre pouvoir.
Mais bon que se soit le PS ou un autre parti, je ne suis pas sure que ca aurait changer grand chose.
La droite est aussi mouill quand elle est au pouvoir.

Ce qu'il faut mettre en place c'est des procdures clair et transparente ou tout le monde peux vrifier les salaires.
(A part Ecolo qui le prconise, il n'y a pas grand monde :p)




> Voil ce qu'on appelle un changement du mode de gouvernance, des institutions, de constitution... Redonner des possibilits de s'exprimer au corps lectoral avant de rflchir  comment tenir compte de ceux qui ne souhaitent pas s'exprimer, sans pour autant les exclure


Un changement de gouvernance se fait en lisant des gens qui le prne et l'applique pas en s'abstenant  ::):

----------


## Jon Shannow

> (A part Ecolo qui le prconise, il n'y a pas grand monde :p)


Je rebondis l-dessus.
Vous avez remarqu l'absence des verts dans l'hmicycle ?  ::D:

----------


## Zirak

> Un changement de gouvernance se fait en lisant des gens qui le prne et l'applique, pas en s'abstenant


Encore faut-il que des gens le propose, et que le reste du programme correspondent  tes attentes...

Si un parti propose un programme avec "mise en place de la proportionnelle" mais qu' ct, il veut supprimer le RSA, le chmage et toutes les aides, ou expulser telle ou telle groupe de population du pays, je ne vais pas voter pour ce parti "juste" pour avoir la proportionnelle. Je peux faire des compromis, mais je ne peux pas me renier et aller compltement contre mes valeurs non plus, et laisser crever X milliers / millions de personnes dans la caniveau, pour avoir la proportionnelle.

Si on reprend le cas franais de cette anne, des partis voulant changer le systme, il n'y en avait pas 15 non plus, Mlenchon n'est pas pass loin, mais bon, c'est un vilain communiste, alors a fait encore peur ( tord ou  raison  ::D: )  beaucoup de monde.  ::aie:: 

On verra bien la prochaine fois. ^^

----------


## Ryu2000

> avec le PS, ou le FN, dont le programme n'a jamais boug depuis qu'ils existent hein...


C'est faux.
Marine et Philippot ce n'est pas Jean Marie.




> Mlenchon n'est pas pass loin, mais bon, c'est un vilain communiste, alors a fait encore peur


Qui considre Melenchon comme un communiste exactement ?
Parce qu'il n'y aucun lien.
D'ailleurs la relation entre les communistes et Melenchon est mauvaise.
Bon il en reste 3 de communistes franais, mais quand mme.

----------


## ArnaudEIC

> En fait pour moi, je ne vois que 2 faons de changer le systme : 
> - soit effectivement en votant pour un candidat qui propose de le faire (pour peu que le reste de son programme colle  nos convictions), et en esprant qu'il arrive  se faire lire.
> - soit par la rue (ce qui a nettement plus de chance d'arriver, mme si les chances en question sont trs faibles, et que du coup, cela ne va pas tre pour tout de suite).


Honntement par la rue, j'ai vraiment du mal  voir comment cela pourrait arriver.
Pour a il faudrait que les gens soient d'accords sur les problmes ET sur les solutions.
Et je doute que ce soit le cas une seule seconde parmi tous ses abstentionnistes. 
C'est d'ailleurs l'inconnu qui me turlupine, qu'aimeraient tous ses gens qui dcident de ne plus participer  ce "systme" ?

----------


## TallyHo

Je pense qu'il faudrait aussi rformer le vote en lui-mme car ce choix exclusif n'est pas le meilleur  mon avis. En effet, on peut avoir plusieurs candidats en tte. Je serais assez favorable  un vote multiple en classant les 3 candidats prfrs par exemple. Ca se ferait en un tour et celui qui a le plus de "points" est lu.

----------


## fredoche

> Oui c'est bien de vote de prfrence 
> Celui-ci entre en compte uniquement pour les siges (bourgemestre(maire), parlement).
> Les ministres ne sont pas lus.


Oui petits arrangements entre amis, c'est tellement mieux... ou pas d'arrangements et plus d'un an sans excutif
Et un chef de gouvernement aujourd'hui qui ne recueille le soutien de personne ou presque, sauf la dfaillance (ou la volont  dessein de ne pas gouverner) de vos amis nationalistes flamingants




> Un changement de gouvernance se fait en lisant des gens qui le prne et l'applique pas en s'abstenant


ohhhh... sans blague ?
ou encore quand force est de constater que le pays devient ingouvernable. On est assez adeptes de rvoltes par ici, tu as mme des partis qui se qualifient d'insoumis*

La violence collective est une composante fondamentale de notre pays, et on a mme des forces de police ddies  a, les tant-aims CRS, une quasi exception au niveau mondial. 

Ca n'existe pas tout a pass la frontire

*Pense mue pour Serge Gainsbourg  ::heart::  : http://www.ina.fr/video/CAB8000061901

----------


## Grogro

C'est dj le cas, la grve dans les transports commence demain ici. Reconductible. En plein bac, pendant une priode d'exams pour certains tudiants encore, en pleine canicule. Nickel.

----------


## DevTroglodyte

> Je pense qu'il faudrait aussi rformer le vote en lui-mme car ce choix exclusif n'est pas le meilleur  mon avis. En effet, on peut avoir plusieurs candidats en tte. Je serais assez favorable  un vote multiple en classant les 3 candidats prfrs par exemple. Ca se ferait en un tour et celui qui a le plus de "points" est lu.


Le principe qu'ils utilisent en Australie, non ? Bon par contre l bas les gens n'ont pas tous pig qu'ils pouvaient classer leurs candidats, du coup ils en cochent un (leur favori) et laisse le reste au mme niveau... Si jamais un jour un tel systme arrive en France (et il serait dj plus intressant que le systme actuel), il y aura de la pdagogie  faire...

----------


## fredoche

> Vous avez remarqu l'absence des verts dans l'hmicycle ?


Non merci de mettre le doigt l-dessus 

Souhaitons que Hulot ne soit pas l juste pour amuser la galerie et servir de caution verte

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Non merci de mettre le doigt l-dessus 
> 
> Souhaitons que Hulot ne soit pas l juste pour amuser la galerie et servir de caution verte


Ils vont garder ce Mulot ?   :8O:  
Ce type est une plaie. Vaut mieux encore Royale  ::aie:: 

Ce qui me fait marrer, c'est le pays de la COP21, qui hurle sur Trump parce qu'il veut se retirer de la COP21, mais qui n'a pas un candidat vert dans son assemble nationale, et dont le 1er ministre est un ancien d'Areva !  ::ptdr::

----------


## Zirak

> C'est faux.
> Marine et Philippot ce n'est pas Jean Marie.


OMG

C'est pour a qu'il y a un clin d'oeil, a s'appelle de l'ironie, c'tait justement pour lui montrer que oui un parti incarne un programme, mais que celui-ci peut changer au fil du temps.

Et puis il y a une diffrence entre ce que tu prtends incarner, et ce que tu incarnes vraiment. (on l'a vu avec le PS lors du mandat prcdent par exemple). 

Maintenant sans driver sur le FN, Marine/Philippot ou Jean-Marie, mme combat, ce n'est pas parce que tu prtends avoir chang que c'est le cas. Ca s'appelle juste du marketing pour pouvoir avoir plus d'lecteurs potentiels... 

Suffit de voir le discour que tenait Marine quand son pre grait le parti, elle pense comme lui, c'est juste qu'elle est plus intelligente, et qu'elle a compris qu'elle n'arriverai jamais au pouvoir en tenant ce genre de discours tout haut comme son pre. 

Jean-Marie c'tait juste un gros troll, je ne suis mme pas certain qu'il voulait vraiment tre prsident. Marine a plus d'ambition. 





> Qui considre Melenchon comme un communiste exactement ?
> Parce qu'il n'y aucun lien.
> D'ailleurs la relation entre les communistes et Melenchon est mauvaise.
> Bon il en reste 3 de communistes franais, mais quand mme.


Encore plein de monde, tout simplement car pour beaucoup de personne => extrme gauche = communisme

C'est d'ailleurs un peu les mmes qui pensent que la Chine, la Core du Nord, ou autres, c'est du communisme pur et dur.

Voir mme pour certains trolls, tous les partis depuis Pompidou sont communistes !  ::aie::

----------


## fredoche

> Ils vont garder ce Mulot ?   
> Ce type est une plaie. Vaut mieux encore Royale


Vu que je ne le connais que comme prsentateur TV (et il m'a fait rver toute ma jeunesse ce fumier)

Je suis curieux que tu dveloppes ce en quoi il est une plaie ( ou un flau, j'aime bien ces concepts mythiques)

----------


## TallyHo

> Le principe qu'ils utilisent en Australie, non ?


Il me semble... Et il y a d'autres systmes aussi. Le tout est de casser cette logique de vote exclusif qui nous conduit souvent  voter contre plutt que pour. Au moins avec un classement / choix multiples, on a des portes de sortie.

En plus, cette lection est le bon exemple de comment a pourrait changer les choses. Imagines que j'hsitais entre Mlenchon et Hamon qui sont "proches" on va dire. Je mets Hamon, bing j'ai perdu mon pari. Si j'avais pu mettre une liste de prfrence, a aurait donn une part de mon vote  Mlenchon qui serait qualifi au 2nd tour. Et l on vite toutes les conneries de "vote utile" et blablabla...




> Jean-Marie c'tait juste un gros troll, je ne suis mme pas certain qu'il voulait vraiment tre prsident. Marine a plus d'ambition.


Il ne voulait pas, il l'a dit en expliquant qu'il n'avait pas assez de soutien institutionnel pour la suite si il tait lu (majorit  l'AN, hauts fonctionnaires, etc...).

Mme si MLP n'est pas son pre et qu'elle a un style diffrent, je pense qu'elle a compris aussi cela et que son intrt est de rester le vilain petit canard pour se victimiser et dnoncer l'UMPS pour gagner / garder des lus. Elle a russi puisqu'elle entre  l'AN avec son compagnon.

Il n'y a qu' voir comment elle a t nulle en face de Macron, on l'a connu plus inspir. Limite si elle ne lui a pas droul le tapis rouge avec sa mdiocrit... Et je me demande mme _[mode complot on]_ si elle ne l'a pas fait exprs sachant qu'elle n'a pas l'appareil politique derrire elle en cas de victoire. Et qu'elle prfrait "assurer" pour les lgislatives _[mode complot off]_.

----------


## survivals

> Vu que je ne le connais que comme prsentateur TV (et il m'a fait rver toute ma jeunesse ce fumier)
> 
> Je suis curieux que tu dveloppes ce en quoi il est une plaie ( ou un flau, j'aime bien ces concepts mythiques)


Parce qu'il s'est dcouvert cologiste aprs avoir fait ces reportages qui mme si j'aimais bien quand tu y pense il a bien polluer pour les faire, et que sa notorit redescendant, il s'est reconverti au courant qui marche bien en relation avec le thme de ces reportages, l'cologie, il se finance comment d'aprs vous maintenant ?

C'est quoi son bagage scientifique ? Est-ce qu'il est vraiment capable de comprendre un discours scientifique ? ou est-ce qu'il fait juste confiance  ces interlocuteurs ?

L'cologie c'est la voiture lectrique ? POUAH  ::ptdr::

----------


## Fuigi

Bayrou dmissionne, De Sarnez dmissionne pour prsider le groupe MoDem de l'assembl apparemment.

C'tait un peu prvisible, j'tais tonn que ce n'tais pas fait hier pour Bayrou.

----------


## Invit

Sous Hollande on aurait parl de couac et d'amateurisme. J'imagine que l on va nous dire que Jupiter  voulu un gouvernement resserr et cohrent...

Ou alors il s'est aperu qu'il avait pas besoin du modem pour avoir la majorit.

Quelque chose me dit que sans Bayrou, la moralisation mme en version light va passer  la trappe.
Des esprits complotistes pourraient penser que c'est ce qui tait prvu des le dbut.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Parce qu'il s'est dcouvert cologiste aprs avoir fait ces reportages qui mme si j'aimais bien quand tu y pense il a bien polluer pour les faire, et que sa notorit redescendant, il s'est reconverti au courant qui marche bien en relation avec le thme de ces reportages, l'cologie, il se finance comment d'aprs vous maintenant ?
> 
> C'est quoi son bagage scientifique ? Est-ce qu'il est vraiment capable de comprendre un discours scientifique ? ou est-ce qu'il fait juste confiance  ces interlocuteurs ?
> 
> L'cologie c'est la voiture lectrique ? POUAH


Tu rajoutes  cela, les co-sponsors de M. (Areva, EDF, Rhones-Poullenc, Total,...) 
Puis,  cela, le fait d'imposer par la loi, des ampoules qui n'clairent pas, qui polluent plus que celles  filament, mais qui sont fabriques ( l'poque) presque exclusivement par Phillips (un autre sponsor). 
Puis, la volont de mettre en place une taxe carbone en France, ben oui, si les franais paient une taxe carbone, a refroidira toute la plante !  ::roll::

----------


## TallyHo

> Bayrou dmissionne


Attention, tu vas heurter des susceptibilits, c'est tabou d'utiliser Bayrou et dmission dans la mme phrase...  ::mrgreen:: 

Blague  part, on aurait gagn du temps si il l'avait fait ds le dpart quand j'en avais parl. Au moins, il serait parti avec les honneurs en prtextant que la loi sur la moralisation n'tait pas ce qu'il imaginait et avant que l'affaire du Modem enfle.




> Des esprits complotistes pourraient penser que c'est ce qui tait prvu des le dbut.


Sauf que Bayrou a l'habitude de se faire niquer. Il a fait la mme avec Hollande qui l'a snob ensuite. Au moins Macron a t plus fairplay en le laissant croire qu'il allait gouverner... Quoique a pourrait tre aussi du sadisme  ::D: 

Aprs une traverse du dsert et de multiples retournements de veste, il n'en a pas eu assez, il remet le couvert... Pitain ! Qu'est ce que les militants du Modem attendent pour sortir ce boulet ?  ::?:

----------


## Invit

Un truc que je pige pas avec tout ces gens, c'est qu'ils ne seraient plus dignes d'tre ministre mais par contre dput voire chef de groupe parlementaire a passe. En vrai je comprends, immunit tout a, mais comment ils justifient a ?

----------


## Jon Shannow

> mais comment ils justifient a ?


"Qu'est-ce qu'on en a  pter des lecteurs ? On prend l'pognon et c'est tout !"

Voil. C'est pas plus compliqu que a !  ::mouarf::

----------


## TallyHo

> Un truc que je pige pas avec tout ces gens, c'est qu'ils ne seraient plus dignes d'tre ministre mais par contre dput voire chef de groupe parlementaire a passe. En vrai je comprends, immunit tout a, mais comment ils justifient a ?


Ne t'inquite pas pour eux, ils trouveront un prtexte : qu'il se sentent plus utiles  l'AN, que le Prsident leur a assign une nouvelle mission qui rclame un temps plein, qu'ils ont vu la Vierge, etc... Avec un joli paquet cadeau mdiatique, a va passer auprs de la population, elle n'est pas encore trs remonte pour le moment.

----------


## Grogro

> Un truc que je pige pas avec tout ces gens, c'est qu'ils ne seraient plus dignes d'tre ministre mais par contre dput voire chef de groupe parlementaire a passe. En vrai je comprends, immunit tout a, mais comment ils justifient a ?


Dis-toi qu'ils ont t slectionns longuement pour viter au plus possible les couacs politico-judiciaires et limiter un minimum les conflits d'intrts. Y compris les candidats LREM aux lgislatives. Ceux qui ont t slectionns ne sont dj souvent pas beaux  voir. Alors imaginons le "niveau" des milliers qui n'ont pas t retenus. Parce que la France ne supporte plus des affaires qui ne sont pourtant que du pipi de chat (mme les emplois fictifs de Fillon et du FN) par rapport aux murs ouvertement mafieuses des annes 70, 80, 90 (les "suicids"  rptition, ELF, Urba, Karachi, etc.). On en est vraiment l en France ? A ne pas pouvoir trouver des candidats qui n'ont pas un squelette dans le placard ?

En un mois, trois affaires politico-financires, 5 ministres concerns. Je sais qu'il n'y a jamais eu autant de potentialit de "leaks", une bien plus grande demande de moralit de la socit civile, mais c'est du jamais vu, non ?

----------


## Invit

Et si tout a n'tait qu'un cran de fume pour ce genre de trucs ?
https://www.mediapart.fr/journal/fra...di-plus-souple

Ou alors la gnralisation du CDI chantier est un cran de fume pour la vraie rforme du droit du travail ? Genre on rle contre le CDIC, on manifeste, le gouvernement recule, fait passer le projet qu'il avait prvu depuis le dbut et nous la met bien profond et tout le monde dit "Ouf, on a chapp au CDIC".

Je sais pas. Je sais plus.

----------


## TallyHo

Que va faire le Modem vu qu'ils n'ont plus de Ministre (enfin il me semble...) ? Est ce qu'ils vont continuer  soutenir le gendre idal ? Et si la loi de moralisation subit une nouvelle cure d'amaigrissement, que vont ils faire ?

----------


## Invit

Allez, bientt 5 ?
http://www.huffingtonpost.fr/2017/06...is_a_22494695/

Srieux, ils pouvaient pas penser  tout a avant ?

----------


## TallyHo

Macron a lui-mme plant les bombes de sa Prsidence. Il y a un moment o on ne peut plus faire l'escalade des promesses vertueuses sinon a se retourne contre nous. D'autant plus qu'il a rtiss large et qu'on peut y ajouter le fait que courir plusieurs livres  la fois va peut-tre acclrer l'explosion.

H ben... Encore 5 ans comme dirait l'autre... Ca va tre beau vu ce qu'ils ont montr en 1 mois  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Ryu2000

> Encore 5 ans comme dirait l'autre...


Il n'est pas impossible qu'un jour (quand les gens seront vraiment  bout) Macron mette Melenchon en premier ministre.
Pour faire croire que le social l'intresse un peu.

----------


## Zirak

> Il n'est pas impossible qu'un jour (quand les gens seront vraiment  bout) Macron mette Melenchon en premier ministre.
> Pour faire croire que le social l'intresse un peu.


Mlenchon n'a dj pas voulu s'allier avec Hamon, tu crois qu'il va aller bosser pour Macron ?  ::ptdr::  ::ptdr:: 

Si il acceptait a, il serait sr de perdre une majorit de son soutient, et de ne plus avoir aucune chance d'tre lu un jour prsident.

----------


## halaster08

> Il n'est pas impossible qu'un jour (quand les gens seront vraiment  bout) Macron mette Melenchon en premier ministre.
> Pour faire croire que le social l'intresse un peu.


Melenchon a dj du mal a s'entendre avec ses amis, alors s'allier a un ennemi pour y faire de la figuration c'est pas plausible une seconde.

----------


## Ryu2000

Effectivement c'est trs peu probable que a arrive, mais si a fini par arriver, a va tre marrant.




> Mlenchon n'a dj pas voulu s'allier avec Hamon


C'est Hamon qui a fait son chiant.
Si il avait retir sa candidature  et conseill  ses lecteurs de voter Melenchon, le second tour aurait peut tre t diffrent.




> ne plus avoir aucune chance d'tre lu un jour prsident.


De toute faon, c'est trop tard pour lui.
 71 ans il ne sera pas suffisamment en forme.

----------


## Zirak

> C'est Hamon qui a fait son chiant.
> Si il avait retir sa candidature  et conseill  ses lecteurs de voter Melenchon, le second tour aurait peut tre t diffrent.


Et pourquoi cela aurait du tre  Hamon et pas  Mlenchon de se retirer ? (attention question pige)





> De toute faon, c'est trop tard pour lui.
>  71 ans il ne sera pas suffisamment en forme.


Bof, De Gaulle a t lu  68 ans, et a l'empche pas d'tre un exemple encore pour beaucoup de monde hein...

Et puis on vit de plus en plus vieux, et de mieux en mieux. On verra bien, mais quand on voit Mlenchon aujourd'hui, il est plutt en pleine forme, donc  moins que sa sant se dgrade  vitesse grand V pendant les 5 prochaines annes, je pense qu'il sera au RDV. 

Et puis bon, mme si a commence a dater, on a dj eu 2 prsidents lus  71 ans et 2  74 ans et le pays n'a pas disparu. ^^

----------


## Ryu2000

> Et pourquoi cela aurait du tre  Hamon et pas  Mlenchon de se retirer ?


C'est plus logique dans ce sens l, Melenchon tait beaucoup plus populaire qu'Hamon.
Le PS se portait trs mal, le parti tait devenu trs impopulaire. (Hollande, Valls et plein d'autres membres soutenaient Macron)

Hamon : 6,36 %
Melenchon : 19,58 %
C'est le triple.




> Bof, De Gaulle a t lu  68 ans, et a l'empche pas d'tre un exemple encore pour beaucoup de monde hein


Melenchon n'aura jamais le charisme de De Gaulle...

Il sera peut tre candidat dans 5 ans, mais c'est pas dit qu'il fasse mieux qu'en 2017...




> Et puis on vit de plus en plus vieux, et de mieux en mieux.


Je ne suis pas vraiment d'accord avec a.
En ralit lesprance de vie commence  diminuer.
Et dans l'avenir on ne vivra pas mieux qu'aujourd'hui.
On a atteint une forme d'apoge en quelque sorte.

----------


## Zirak

> C'est plus logique dans ce sens l, Melenchon tait beaucoup plus populaire qu'Hamon.


Mais plus populaire ou a ? Sur quoi les gens auraient pu se baser pour savoir que l'un tait plus populaire que l'autre ? 

Rien que dans mes connaissances, je ne connaissait pas les intentions de vote de tout le monde, alors comment je pouvais savoir que Mlenchon tait si populaire et qu'il ferait beaucoup mieux qu'Hamon par exemple ? Je n'ai pas le temps de demander  chaque franais qui est son prfr...  ::(: 



Sinon oui, rien en dit que Mlenchon fera mieux qu'en 2017, a va dpendre en grande partie du rsultat du mandat de Macron, la dessus on est d'accord.

----------


## TallyHo

> Melenchon a dj du mal a s'entendre avec ses amis, alors s'allier a un ennemi pour y faire de la figuration c'est pas plausible une seconde.


En politique, le retournement de veste est une pratique courante...  ::):

----------


## TallyHo

> On verra bien, mais quand on voit Mlenchon aujourd'hui, il est plutt en pleine forme, donc  moins que sa sant se dgrade  vitesse grand V pendant les 5 prochaines annes, je pense qu'il sera au RDV.


Il me semble qu'il a sous-entendu que c'tait sa dernire lection... Mais bon, avec les politiciens, quand le pouvoir les appelle, on ne sait jamais  ::):

----------


## Mdinoc

> Mais plus populaire ou a ? Sur quoi les gens auraient pu se baser pour savoir que l'un tait plus populaire que l'autre ?


Sur les sondages? Les mmes qui ont montr l'inexplicable monte en popularit de Macron?

De Hamon et Mlenchon, si l'un des deux, n'importe lequel, s'tait dsist en faveur de l'autre, j'aurais sans hsitation vot pour le bnficiaire...

----------


## Zirak

> Sur les sondages? Les mmes qui ont montr l'inexplicable monte en popularit de Macron?


Mais euhhh!!

Je sais bien, j'attendais justement que ryu me dise qu'il fallait se fier aux sondages pour savoir la popularit, alors qu'il nous rpte en permanence que les sondages sont bidons, pas reprsentatifs, et pays par les politiciens pour leur faire dire ce qu'ils veulent.

Donc comme on ne peut pas se fier aux sondages selon lui, que a ne sert qu' influencer les gens, si il me dit qu'il fallait regarder les sondages (et donc se laisser influencer par eux) pour savoir qui tait le plus populaire entre Mlenchon et Hamon, et qui aurait donc du se dsister en faveur de l'autre, j'en rigole d'avance.

Je l'ai dit quand je lui ai pos la question qu'il y avait un pige.  ::D:

----------


## TallyHo

> Je l'ai dit quand je lui ai pos la question qu'il y avait un pige.


Bravo, tu as dmontr au forum entier que c'est un dbile profond. Maintenant que ta tche est accomplie, ce serait bien d'arrter de le pourchasser sur tous les sujets avec des pages de multi-quote...

On a eu des discussions constructives et dans le calme jusque l, ce serait pas mal que a continue sans pinailler...  ::):

----------


## TallyHo

> De Hamon et Mlenchon, si l'un des deux, n'importe lequel, s'tait dsist en faveur de l'autre, j'aurais sans hsitation vot pour le bnficiaire...


Ce sont des highlanders, il ne doit en rester qu'un pour que la gauche se reconstruise.

A part a, toujours pas d'annonce sur le nouveau Gouvernement et Bayrou dit que le Modem soutiendra encore le Prsident... Nafoutre que sa loi ait subi un rgime ! Heureusement que c'tait un des soi-disants rares politiciens intgres, fidles  ses valeurs et blablabla...  ::D:

----------


## souviron34

Bon ben voil, hein...

La plupart des "nouveaux" sont issus du gouvernement Hollande..


Enarques, dj membres ou conseillers des cabinets prcdents....


Bref...

Va falloir rejoindre l'autre discussion... parce que "_le changement c'est maintenant_" a continue  ::mouarf:: 

Donc,  part Le Maire et Hulot, ben.....  ::calim2::   ::aie::

----------


## TallyHo

> Va falloir rejoindre l'autre discussion... parce que "_le changement c'est maintenant_" a continue


C'est sur que a va continuer et ce sera entirement de la faute du gendre idal car les politiciens sont "compromis". On n'arrive pas  un certain niveau sans faire et/ou recevoir des cadeaux pour des soutiens. Sans parler de l'appt du pouvoir et d'en profiter.

Autrement dit, ils se prennent les pieds dans le tapis de leurs promesses vertueuses et ils sont attendus au tournant... Tu peux tre certain que le moindre doute sur la probit du politicien lu ou au Gouvernement sera mis sur la table, rpt et amplifi.

Tiens... Tu as une histoire qui ressort sur Belloubet : 




> Conseil constitutionnel et universit Champollion : limpossible cumul de Nicole Belloubet ?
> 
> Mais, au del du profil, cest le statut de Nicole Belloubet qui interroge. Le conseil dadministration de Champollion se runit (en moyenne) 2  3 fois par an. Entre chacune de ses runions, Nicole Belloubet contrle la constitutionnalit des lois votes par le Parlement et examine des Questions Prioritaires de Constitutionnalit (QPC).
> 
> Pour plusieurs juristes, la double casquette  juge de la constitution-prsidente dune Universit  est totalement improbable.
> 
> Le travail de juge constitutionnel est soumis  une (stricte) obligation de rserve. Les gardiens de la Constitution (10 membres nomms pour 9 ans par le Prsident de la Rpublique et les prsidents du Snat et de lAssemble Nationale) doivent galement respecter un (svre) rgime dincompatibilit. La loi organique du 11 octobre 1973 prohibe  lexercice de toute fonction publique et de toute autre activit professionnelle ou salarie . 
> 
> http://france3-regions.blog.francetv...belloubet.html

----------


## halaster08

> En politique, le retournement de veste est une pratique courante...


Oui chez les opportunistes, ceux qui n'ont pas vraiment de conviction, Mlenchon ne donne vraiment pas l'impression d'tre de ceux l, il n'as dj pas fait de comprimis avec Hamon (alors que a lui aurait au moins permis d'atteindre le second tour), je le vois vraiment mal en faire avec Macron ou n'importe qui de plus a droite que lui.

En parlant de Mlenchon, un truc qui me dplait beaucoup c'est ces petites piques sur les nouveaux dputs "inexpriments" d'en marche, lui voulait tirer au sort des "vrais gens" pour sa constituante, virer tous les "habitus" tout a... Donc je le trouve assez mal plac pour critiqu Macron l-dessus

----------


## Gunny

> En parlant de Mlenchon, un truc qui me dplait beaucoup c'est ces petites piques sur les nouveaux dputs "inexpriments" d'en marche, lui voulait tirer au sort des "vrais gens" pour sa constituante, virer tous les "habitus" tout a... Donc je le trouve assez mal plac pour critiqu Macron l-dessus


J'ai l'impression que Mlenchon est  ct de la plaque depuis sa dfaite au premier tour... Alors qu'il y a plein de choses  critiquer sur les minions de Macron, sa remarque sur Villani notamment est compltement contre-productive : il va se mettre  dos les Universitaires qui lui sont pourtant favorables politiquement.
C'est une bonne chose qu'il soit  l'assemble nationale car c'est un excellent orateur, mais il faut qu'il se ressaisisse un peu.

----------


## Ryu2000

Il y a une base de rel dans les sondages.
Mais on sait qu'ils sont manipul.

Le problme c'est que les favoris influencent.
Ceux qui ne s'intressent pas trop  la politique regardent qui arrive en tte et font leur choix entre les 2, 3 premiers.
Psychologiquement a fait quelque chose, si tous les mdias disent que Macron est attendu en tte.

Les sondages n'apportent rien, ils devraient tre interdit.
Pour moi *c'est anti dmocratique*, a empche l'galit des candidats.
C'est comme la chane qui a organis un dbat sans les "petits" candidats...

====
Et sinon il y avait plein de signes qui montraient que personne en avait rien  foutre d'Hamon, que le PS tait mort.
Et plein de signes qui montraient que FI grandissaient.

Dans mes proches y'en avait un paquet qui tait pro Melenchon.
Alors qu'Hamon nintresse personne.
Il a essay d'avoir les lycens, il a dit lgalisation du cannabis (mal fait) et revenu universel.
Pourtant tu dis  un lycen "tu seras payer pour rester chez toi  regarder des dessins anims en fumant des joints lgalement" a lui parle. ^^ (enfin  certains...)
Mais mme a a n'a pas march...

----------


## Darkzinus

> Pourtant tu dis  un lycen "tu seras payer pour rester chez toi  regarder des dessins anims en fumant des joints lgalement" a lui parle. ^^ (enfin  certains...)
> Mais mme a a n'a pas march...


Des lycens en ge de voter c'est pas le plus courant en mme temps !



> Les sondages n'apportent rien, ils devraient tre interdit.


Ah tiens tu nous rajouterais une loi liberticide (c'est la mode chez les gouvernements que tu excres) ? Avec comme motif : "Les sondages sont dangereux pour votre sant mieux vaut un petit joint."

----------


## Ryu2000

Interdire les sondages c'est ultra positif.
Normalement dans les rgles en priode lectoral chaque candidat devraient tre reprsent galement.
Ils devraient avoir autant de place dans les journaux,  la radio et  la TV.
Ce qui n'est pas respect.

Et en plus il y a des sondages qui hirarchise les candidats...
Ce qui produit des connards qui disent "tu ne vas pas voter pour lui, il ne va mme pas faire 1% !".

Les candidats seraient beaucoup plus gaux si les sondages n'existaient pas et c'est tout.

===
Et pour lycen on va dire un gars en BTS qu'est dans un lyce, c'est pas vraiment un lycen mais il est quand mme dans un lyce.
Ou un gars qui a fait BEP et qui c'est remit en gnral.

Normalement t'entres en terminal  17 ans, du coup t'as 18 ans au dernier semestre.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Interdire les sondages c'est ultra positif.


Pourquoi ?



> Normalement dans les rgles en priode lectoral chaque candidat devraient tre reprsent galement.
> Ils devraient avoir autant de place dans les journaux,  la radio et  la TV.
> Ce qui n'est pas respect.


Ben, si ! C'est comme a. Avant, non. Aprs, non plus. Mais pendant la campagne officielle, c'est comme a et c'est respect. Le CSA y veille !




> Et en plus il y a des sondages qui hirarchise les candidats...
> Ce qui produit des connards qui disent "tu ne vas pas voter pour lui, il ne va mme pas faire 1% !".


La France est un pays de libert. Un "connard" (selon ton expression) peut m'inciter par ses propos, ses arguments, etc...  voter UPR, c'est pas pour cela que je le ferais ! Si, des gens sont capables de voter untel ou tel autre, parce que les sondages disent qu'il va gagner ou perdre, sans autres raisons, ce n'est pas la faute des sondages, mais des gens.
Les sondages ne sont qu'un instantan, un clich, une image, partiel de l'opinion sur un sujet donn. Ils ne font pas l'opinion, loin de l. Et les exemples sur les erreurs des sondages sont nombreux. 




> Les candidats seraient beaucoup plus gaux si les sondages n'existaient pas et c'est tout.


La VRIT selon Ryu !  ::ave::

----------


## Ryu2000

> Pourquoi ?


Parce que a influence la masse des lecteurs, inconsciemment.




> Le CSA y veille !


^^ lol
Et en plus ils ont chang les rgles cette anne pour tre encore moins sympa avec les petits candidats.




> Et les exemples sur les erreurs des sondages sont nombreux.


Tu m'tonnes ^^
Arriv  un moment les sondages donnent le rsultat qu'ils aimeraient avoir pas une image de la ralit  un moment donn.
De toute faon un "panel reprsentatif de 1000 personnes"...  ::ptdr:: 




> 


Ils seraient plus gaux, car pas hirarchis.
Il n'y aurait pas de favoris.

----------


## Invit

Je suis assez d'accord avec Ryu sur le fond. Mais c'est traiter le symptme au lieu de la maladie. Si les gens votent en fonction des sondages, ce n'est pas la faute des sondages (ou si peu), mais la faute des gens. Pourquoi ne pas intgrer l'analyse des sondages (avec leur impact sur l'opinion)  l'cole ? On va me dire que c'est parce que c'est trop jeune, le problme c'est qu'une fois qu'on ne va plus  l'cole c'est trop tard.  ::roll:: 
Il ne faut pas s'tonner que les gens soient manipulables si on ne leur apprend pas les mthodes de manipulation (ou d'orientation). Parce que oui, une fois la campagne prsidentielle termine, c'est bien pratique de pouvoir orienter l'opinion.

----------


## Marco46

> Je suis assez d'accord avec Ryu sur le fond. Mais c'est traiter le symptme au lieu de la maladie. Si les gens votent en fonction des sondages, ce n'est pas la faute des sondages (ou si peu), mais la faute des gens. Pourquoi ne pas intgrer l'analyse des sondages (avec leur impact sur l'opinion)  l'cole ? On va me dire que c'est parce que c'est trop jeune, le problme c'est qu'une fois qu'on ne va plus  l'cole c'est trop tard.


Je vois au moins 3 raisons de ne pas traiter spcifiquement ce sujet  l'cole :
- Ca sera forcment au dtriment d'autre chose. Quoi ?
- C'est typiquement un sujet de sociologie, donc de 1re ES.
- Cf ci-dessous.




> Il ne faut pas s'tonner que les gens soient manipulables si on ne leur apprend pas les mthodes de manipulation (ou d'orientation). Parce que oui, une fois la campagne prsidentielle termine, c'est bien pratique de pouvoir orienter l'opinion.


Je suis pas certain que les sondages orientent  ce point le vote des gens. Je pense plutt qu'ils votent au premier pour quelque chose et au second contre. Le front rpublicain a ne fonctionne plus.

----------


## Marco46

> Il y a une base de rel dans les sondages.
> Mais on sait qu'ils sont manipul.


Non a c'est une affirmation gratuite de ta part.




> Le problme c'est que les favoris influencent.
> Ceux qui ne s'intressent pas trop  la politique regardent qui arrive en tte et font leur choix entre les 2, 3 premiers.
> Psychologiquement a fait quelque chose, si tous les mdias disent que Macron est attendu en tte.


Je ne pense pas que les sondages aient un rle quelconque dans l'lection de Macron. Les mdias oui, sans aucun doute il a t privilgi honteusement. Mais a fait longtemps que les grands mdias se torchent avec la dontologie.




> Les sondages n'apportent rien, ils devraient tre interdit.
> Pour moi *c'est anti dmocratique*, a empche l'galit des candidats.
> C'est comme la chane qui a organis un dbat sans les "petits" candidats...


Le problme c'est la pluralit, pas les sondages. Si une chaine veut organiser un dbat sans les petits candidats a la regarde tant qu'il y a d'autres dbats avec tous les candidats. Le problme c'est si la chaine en question est une chaine de service public.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Pourquoi ne pas intgrer l'analyse des sondages (avec leur impact sur l'opinion)  l'cole ?


L'cole est un organe de propagande pour formater le peuple le plus tt possible quand les esprits sont modelable.

Les programmes sont fait par le ministre de l'ducation j'imagine, par consquent leurs rles c'est de programmer les jeunes  voter UMPS.

Bon aprs les cours de Mathmatiques et de Franais n'influencent pas tellement les esprits politiquement et ce sont les matires les plus importantes.
Tous les instits ne sont pas l pour "inculquer les valeurs rpublicaines".

Les sondages influencent le vote
_Les sondages politiques influencent les intentions de vote des lecteurs, selon une enqute ralise par un institut d'tudes marketing, en collaboration avec des spcialistes des interactions sociales._







Bon aprs vous tes libre de pensez ce que vous voulez.
Mais moi j'ai vu assez de choses pour tre convaincu que les sondages sont truqus.
Et pour moi c'est vident que les sondages influencent le peuple.

----------


## Invit

> - Ca sera forcment au dtriment d'autre chose. Quoi ?


De mme que l'analyse des caricatures en histoire-go se fait probablement au dtriment de quelque chose, mais on le fait quand mme parce que c'est enrichissant et instructif. On peut trs bien l'intgrer aux programmes d'ducation civique par exemple.



> C'est typiquement un sujet de sociologie, donc de 1re ES.


Ce n'est pas un argument acceptable : tous ceux qui ne vont pas en 1re ES ne doivent surtout pas faire quelque chose qui ressemble  de la sociologie ?

----------


## clairetj

Je me permet d'intervenir, tant un lecteur ultra-rgulier de ce fil (et d'autres de la section politique) mais n'ayant pas l'habitude d'intervenir car, quand je vois le niveau de connaissance de certain, je ne me sens pas forcment lgitime.

Pour moi (et ce n'est que mon avis), durant la priode lectoral, il faudrait seulement une vido de X minutes o le candidat numre les diffrents points et les diffrentes promesses de son programme (ainsi qu'une version papier). 

Et c'est tout. Pas de dbat entre les candidats, pas d'intervention dans les journaux, pas d'analyse par les journalistes, rien. Les mdias ne couvrent plus aucunes dclarations de candidats et ces derniers (ainsi que leur parti) ne devrait pas pouvoir faire de la tractation ou du dmarchage

Comme a les ides sont clairement expos par le candidat, pas dambigut ou de mauvaise interprtation, pas d'influence des personnes parce que X fait l'analyse du programme o fait des sous-entendus, etc. Et surtout les gens sauront clairement ce que propose les candidats

----------


## Invit

> Je suis pas certain que les sondages orientent  ce point le vote des gens. Je pense plutt qu'ils votent au premier pour quelque chose et au second contre. Le front rpublicain a ne fonctionne plus.


J'ignore  quel point les sondages influencent l'opinion des gens. Ce qui est certain, c'est qu'ils sont globalement trs influencs par la campagne prsidentielle (elle est l pour a aprs tout). Le but serait que chacun soit globalement capable de dcrypter et d'analyser l'information, au lieu de la gober telle quelle.

----------


## Invit

> ...


+1





> Pas de dbat entre les candidats, pas d'intervention dans les journaux, pas d'analyse par les journalistes, rien.


Ou alors un seul vrai dbat (et pas une joute verbale  deux balles comme c'est le cas actuellement). Un vrai dbat entre les candidats avec l'quivalent d'un bton de parole (ou d'un talking pillow pour les amateurs de breaking bad) et un vrai journaleux (avec une vraie quipe de support derrire) qui pointe les insuffisances d'argumentation, les sophismes, les chiffres tronqus, etc.

----------


## Zirak

> Il y a une base de rel dans les sondages.
> Mais on sait qu'ils sont manipul.
> 
> Le problme c'est que les favoris influencent.
> Ceux qui ne s'intressent pas trop  la politique regardent qui arrive en tte et font leur choix entre les 2, 3 premiers.
> Psychologiquement a fait quelque chose, si tous les mdias disent que Macron est attendu en tte.
> 
> Les sondages n'apportent rien, ils devraient tre interdit.


Hahaha y'a 3 messages au-dessus qui disent qu'il va dire une connerie, et il l'a dit quand mme, champion du monde... 

Donc les sondages c'est caca car a influence les gens, mais fallait se fier aux sondages et se laisser influencer par eux pour savoir que c'est Hamon qui aurait du se dsister en faveur de Mlenchon ?  ::roll:: 



@Conan Lord : mais tu voudrais apprendre quoi  l'cole  ce propos exactement ? Des cours de "Si on vous dit de sauter du pont, ne le faites pas." ?  ::aie:: 

Si une personne  un minimum de convictions politiques, en gnral, et comme le dit Marco46, elle va voter pour un candidat qui reprsente ses convictions au 1er tour, ainsi qu'au 2me tour, ou  dfaut, si son candidat ne passe pas, elle va voter contre le pire des deux qui reste (ou pour celui se rapprochant le plus de ses convictions). Les sondages ont  mon avis peu d'influence sur ces personnes. Et dans le pire des cas, si aucun candidat ne lui convient, elle votera blanc ou s'abstiendra.

Maintenant une personne qui n'a aucune conviction politique, et qui ne connaitrait aucun candidat ni aucun programme, elle ne vote probablement mme pas. Et si elle vote, c'est donc qu'elle vote au pif puisqu'elle n'y connait rien. Et  ce moment l, c'est plus ce qui va se dire dans les mdias sur tel ou tel candidat qui va forger son opinion, et pas seulement un classement d'intentions de votes.

En fait ce que ne comprend pas ryu, c'est que ce ne sont pas les sondages qui font l'opinion, ils ne font que la reflter, a peut entraine une variance de 2/3 points, mais pas beaucoup plus il me semble, il y a eu des tudes l-dessus, on en a dj parl sur ce forum en plus, ce qui fait l'opinion ce sont les faits.

Exemple :

si on a un sondage qui donne :

Fillon 30%
Macron 28%
Le Pen 25%
blabla...

Et qu'il ne se passe rien comme "affaires" ou autres, il n'y a aucune raison que les gens changent d'avis et votent pour un autre, et donc que le sondage bouge  priori, tu as peut-tre des personnes qui vont changer d'avis car convaincues par des connaissances ou autres, mais pas de quoi faire des changements drastiques dans le classement.

Hop, on apprend que Fillon magouillait. Les gens changent d'avis. On refait un sondage qui donne :

Macron 35%
Le Pen 29%
Fillon 21%
blabla.... 

Bah ce n'est pas le 1er sondage qui a influenc les gens et qui fait que le classement a chang dans le 2me, c'est les faits connus entre temps !!! 

Les sondages ne font que reflter ce changement d'opinion  un moment T, mais si il n'y a pas d'affaires, ou de dbats ou je ne sais quoi pouvant faire varier l'opinion des gens, les sondages ne bougeront pas, et ils n'influenceront rien du tout. 

Le seul cas o il pourrait y avoir une telle influence  mes yeux, c'est si le FN arrivait en tte avec X% d'avance, cela pousserait peut-tre certaines personnes  aller voter pour un candidat ayant plus de chance de gagner que celui qu'ils choisissent habituellement, ou  ne pas s'abstenir, du fait que ce "front rpublicain" est tellement ancr dans les esprits maintenant. Mais en dehors de ce cas l, les sondages c'est 3 grains de sables dans le dsert niveau influence.

----------


## fredoche

> Tiens... Tu as une histoire qui ressort sur Belloubet :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				Le travail de juge constitutionnel est soumis  une (stricte) obligation de rserve. Les gardiens de la Constitution (10 membres nomms pour 9 ans par le Prsident de la Rpublique et les prsidents du Snat et de lAssemble Nationale) doivent galement respecter un (svre) rgime dincompatibilit. La loi organique du 11 octobre 1973 prohibe  lexercice de toute fonction publique et de toute autre activit professionnelle ou salarie


Salut
Et a a concerne pas les anciens prsidents ?

----------


## Invit

> @Conan Lord : mais tu voudrais apprendre quoi  l'cole  ce propos exactement ? Des cours de "Si on vous dit de sauter du pont, ne le faites pas." ?


Grosso modo, dans le cas spcifique des sondages, ce qu'on peut conclure  partir d'une question et des choix de rponses, et ce qu'on ne peut pas conclure. Par exemple, si la question est "pensez-vous que le code du travail doit tre rvis", et que 50 % des gens rpondent "oui", on ne peut pas conclure que 50 % des gens sont favorables aux propositions de Macron. 




> Si une personne  un minimum de convictions politiques, en gnral, et comme le dit Marco46, elle va voter pour un candidat qui reprsente ses convictions au 1er tour, ainsi qu'au 2me tour, ou  dfaut, si son candidat ne passe pas, elle va voter contre le pire des deux qui reste (ou pour celui se rapprochant le plus de ses convictions). Les sondages ont  mon avis peu d'influence sur ces personnes. Et dans le pire des cas, si aucun candidat ne lui convient pas, elle votera blanc ou s'abstiendra.
> 
> Maintenant une personne qui n'a aucune conviction politique, et qui ne connaitrait aucun candidat ni aucun programme, elle ne vote probablement mme pas. Et si elle vote, c'est donc qu'elle vote au pif puisqu'elle n'y connait rien. Et  ce moment l, c'est plus ce qui va se dire dans les mdias sur tel ou tel candidat qui va forger son opinion, et pas seulement un classement d'intentions de votes.


Je ne pense pas. Je pense qu'il y a une part non ngligeable d'indcis, ou de personnes qui s'y intressent mais qui n'ont pas forcment la culture ncessaire pour pouvoir faire un choix clair entre les diffrents candidats. En sachant pointer les manquements dans les discours, ces personnes pourraient savoir quelle information chercher pour savoir si la proposition du candidat est valable ou non. 




> En fait ce que ne comprend pas ryu, c'est que ce ne sont pas les sondages qui font l'opinion, ils ne font que la reflter, a peut entraine une variance de 2/3 points, mais pas beaucoup plus il me semble, il y a eu des tudes l-dessus, on en a dj parl sur ce forum en plus, ce qui fait l'opinion ce sont les faits. [...]


Je suis d'accord que la variation ne sera pas norme. Je ne parle pas vraiment des sondages d'intentions de vote (je viens de percuter que Ryu parlait probablement de ceux-l), mais plutt des sondages portant sur une question aborde dans les programmes. Ceux qui te donnent presque la rponse (mais pas forcment la bonne) dans la formulation de la question. Et, plus globalement, de dvelopper l'esprit critique des enfants sur les mdias et les discours. a rejoint aussi les fausses informations, les stats bidons, etc.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Et, plus globalement, de dvelopper l'esprit critique des enfants sur les mdias et les discours. a rejoint aussi les fausses informations, les stats bidons, etc.


Ce n'est pas du tout dans lintrt du pouvoir d'duquer les enfants  tre critique.
Le pouvoir veut que les enfants votent pour eux dans le futur.

----------


## Zirak

> Grosso modo, dans le cas spcifique des sondages, ce qu'on peut conclure  partir d'une question et des choix de rponses, et ce qu'on ne peut pas conclure. Par exemple, si la question est "pensez-vous que le code du travail doit tre rvis", et que 50 % des gens rpondent "oui", on ne peut pas conclure que 50 % des gens sont favorables aux propositions de Macron. 
> 
> [...]
> 
> Je suis d'accord que la variation ne sera pas norme. Je ne parle pas vraiment des sondages d'intentions de vote (je viens de percuter que Ryu parlait probablement de ceux-l), mais plutt des sondages portant sur une question aborde dans les programmes. Ceux qui te donnent presque la rponse (mais pas forcment la bonne) dans la formulation de la question. Et, plus globalement, de dvelopper l'esprit critique des enfants sur les mdias et les discours. a rejoint aussi les fausses informations, les stats bidons, etc.


Oui on parle bien des sondages sur les intentions de vote.

Les sondages d'opinions, pour rpondre  telle ou telle question, je ne vois pas comment cela pourrait influencer qui que ce soit de toutes faons ? 

Comme tu l'indique, que la question soit biaise peut tre un problme, et encore que, pour moi, c'est un problme lors d'un rfrendum, ou d'un vote, si la question d'un sondage est biaise, par le rsultat du sondage sera biais, mais a s'arrte l. Alors que le fait que la question soit biaise lors d'un rfrendum, a a des consquences directes.




> Par exemple, si la question est "pensez-vous que le code du travail doit tre rvis", et que 50 % des gens rpondent "oui", *on ne peut pas conclure que 50 % des gens sont favorables aux propositions de Macron*.


On est d'accord. Mais interprter le rsultat, c'est encore un autre point.

Maintenant, si je pense que le code du travail ne doit pas tre rvis, si on me dit que 50% des gens pensent que si, bah dsol, mais a me fait une belle jambe mais rien de plus, tant que l'on ne me fourni pas les arguments "convainquant" de ceux qui pensent que oui, je ne vois pas pourquoi je changerais d'opinion ? (et il n'est mme pas question de savoir si ces gens sont d'accords avec les propositions de Macron ou non  ce niveau l).

Quelqu'un qui changerait d'avis, sans mme qu'on ait besoin de lui proposer le moindre argument, juste car "X% des gens pensent comme a", on arrive au niveau des ovins, et a, a dpasse le cadre de l'cole pour moi, enfin c'est trs loin d'tre la seule  pouvoir y remdier.

----------


## TallyHo

> Je me permet d'intervenir, tant un lecteur ultra-rgulier de ce fil (et d'autres de la section politique) mais n'ayant pas l'habitude d'intervenir car, quand je vois le niveau de connaissance de certain, je ne me sens pas forcment lgitime.


Ca ne doit pas te freiner, le but est aussi d'changer des ides. Et parfois c'est juste du bon sens ou de l'observation  ::): 




> Oui chez les opportunistes, ceux qui n'ont pas vraiment de conviction, Mlenchon ne donne vraiment pas l'impression d'tre de ceux l


Et pourtant il a dj retourn sa veste...  ::): 




> Ben, si ! C'est comme a. Avant, non. Aprs, non plus. Mais pendant la campagne officielle, c'est comme a et c'est respect. Le CSA y veille !


Ben non !  ::D: 

L Ryu n'a pas tort avec cette lection. Comment a t'on dtermin la proportion de parole de Macron vu qu'il n'a eu aucun mandat, aucun historique d'lection, etc... ? Bref tous les critres qu'ils prennent pour le temps de parole.

On va te dire qu'il y a des PS et LR qui l'ont rejoint donc ils ont fait une tambouille pour sortir un temps. Ok admettons... Mais alors, dans ce cas, a aurait du dfavoris le PS et LR. Est ce que a a t le cas ?

Aprs j'ai entendu qu'ils ont pris en compte les sondages... Super. Donc, pour arriver  un rsultat, on prend comme critre le rsultat prvu. Et personne y voit comme une srieuse erreur de logique circulaire ?

Bon aprs si tu as des infos sur ce sujet, je suis preneur  ::): 




> @Conan Lord : mais tu voudrais apprendre quoi  l'cole  ce propos exactement ? Des cours de "Si on vous dit de sauter du pont, ne le faites pas." ?


Arrte de tout caricaturer, prter des intentions ou de pinailler... Conan Lord ne dit pas cela mais de remettre un peu de "sociologie" au lyce. Et c'est tout  fait possible puisque a existait avant, pour ceux qui s'en rappellent, avec la matire IES en 2nde (Initiation Economique et Sociale).




> Et a a concerne pas les anciens prsidents ?


Lis l'article, il cite des cas similaire, des jurisprudences mais  priori ce n'est pas courant... Aprs je ne suis pas constitutionnaliste donc je m'en tiens  ce qui est crit.

C'tait juste pour dire qu'ils ont tous plus ou moins un truc litigieux et que a va sortir  tout bout de champ vu que Macron a fait de la "moralisation" un fil rouge de sa Prsidence.

----------


## Invit

> Ce n'est pas du tout dans lintrt du pouvoir d'duquer les enfants  tre critique.
> Le pouvoir veut que les enfants votent pour eux dans le futur.


Ce n'est pas a. Quand les enfants seront grands, leur carrire sera termine. C'est un problme de culture franaise je pense. Penser, c'est pas pour tout le monde.

----------


## Invit

> Maintenant, si je pense que le code du travail ne doit pas tre rvis, si on me dit que 50% des gens pensent que si, bah dsol, mais a me fait une belle jambe mais rien de plus, tant que l'on ne me fourni pas les arguments "convainquant" de ceux qui pensent que oui, je ne vois pas pourquoi je changerais d'opinion ? (et il n'est mme pas question de savoir si ces gens sont d'accords avec les propositions de Macron ou non  ce niveau l).


Et pourtant, peu de journalistes hsiteraient  mettre ce sondage dans un encadr juste  ct d'un article "Macron a le vent en poupe". Encore une fois, cet article-l n'aura pas beaucoup d'impact sur le rsultat final du vote, mais c'est un problme  prendre dans son ensemble. Le vainqueur des lections ne sera pas celui qui aura prsent le programme avec lequel le plus de gens sont d'accord. Dans l'idal, a devrait tre le cas. Sans tre utopiste sur ce point, je pense qu'on peut s'en rapprocher un peu plus, avec un systme d'ducation plus fort. Le manque de dveloppement de l'esprit critique chez les enfants n'est pas le seul problme, peut-tre mme pas le principal problme. Mais je constate que remettre en question ce qui est dit a la tloche, ou mme de remettre son propre jugement en question aprs avoir constat des faits, n'est pas un rflexe pour tout le monde. Loin de l. Je n'ai pas de meilleure proposition que de l'inclure  l'cole.

----------


## Zirak

> Arrte de tout caricaturer, prter des intentions ou de pinailler... Conan Lord ne dit pas cela mais de remettre un peu de "sociologie" au lyce. Et c'est tout  fait possible puisque a existait avant, pour ceux qui s'en rappellent, avec la matire IES en 2nde (Initiation Economique et Sociale).


Oui elle ne parlait pas de cela, car au final on ne parlait pas de la mme chose, on n'a pas eu besoin de toi pour s'en apercevoir, merci de ta sollicitude.


Sinon, je ne sais pas quel ge tu as, mais perso, je suis plus prt des 40 ans que des 20, et jamais entendu parler de matire IES en seconde. Je me rappelle vaguement de cours, mais plus niveau civique, un peu comme les cours d'instructions civique qu'on avait en primaire, avec tude des diffrentes institutions et le reste, mais pas de sociologie, ni mme d'conomie. Tu es sr que c'tait en seconde et pas en 1re dans une filire spcifique ?

----------


## Ryu2000

> Quand les enfants seront grands, leur carrire sera termine.


Le parti sera toujours l.
Enfin le PS, l'UMP, En Marche n'existeront peut tre plus.
Mais ce sera la suite.

Il y a des lments dans les programmes qui sont l pour inculquer "les valeurs rpublicaines".

Le sens critique c'est aux parents de l'inculquer  leur enfants, c'est comme les bonnes manires, etc...




> Le vainqueur des lections ne sera pas celui qui aura prsent le programme avec lequel le plus de gens sont d'accord.


Avec Macron c'est flagrant, c'est le candidat avec le meilleur packaging qui a gagn.
Les Franais font plus attention quand ils achtent un paquet de lessive.
Quand on se laisse prendre par la publicit on fini avec Macron au pouvoir...

----------


## halaster08

> Et pourtant il a dj retourn sa veste...


Tu aurais des exemples?
Je sais qu'il chang d'avis sur des traits europens, mais c'est pas vraiment un retournement de veste.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Je me permet d'intervenir, tant un lecteur ultra-rgulier de ce fil (et d'autres de la section politique) mais n'ayant pas l'habitude d'intervenir car, quand je vois le niveau de connaissance de certain, je ne me sens pas forcment lgitime.


a n'en gne pas la plupart. Et chacun vient avec ses convictions, sa culture personnelle, son envie de dbattre (ou d'imposer ses ides sans lire les rponses des autres), c'est ce qui fait l'intrt de ce forum (mme si certains alourdissent terriblement les dbats  ::roll:: )




> Pour moi (et ce n'est que mon avis), durant la priode lectoral, il faudrait seulement une vido de X minutes o le candidat numre les diffrents points et les diffrentes promesses de son programme (ainsi qu'une version papier). 
> 
> Et c'est tout. Pas de dbat entre les candidats, pas d'intervention dans les journaux, pas d'analyse par les journalistes, rien. Les mdias ne couvrent plus aucunes dclarations de candidats et ces derniers (ainsi que leur parti) ne devrait pas pouvoir faire de la tractation ou du dmarchage
> 
> Comme a les ides sont clairement expos par le candidat, pas dambigut ou de mauvaise interprtation, pas d'influence des personnes parce que X fait l'analyse du programme o fait des sous-entendus, etc. Et surtout les gens sauront clairement ce que propose les candidats


Je ne suis pas d'accord avec toi. D'abord parce qu'un programme n'a pas qu'une seule lecture. Ensuite, chaque candidat va mettre l'accent sur quelques lments phares de son programme, et mettre d'autres de cot. Certains sujets ne seront mme pas abords dans un programme. 
Ensuite, les points exposs ne sont pas toujours clairs, et ils peuvent aussi volus avec le temps. 
Le travail des journalistes devraient tre d'expliquer, de comparer, d'analyser les diffrents programmes de manire neutre. 
Je trouve sain un dbat entre candidats. Maintenant  11 candidats, c'est du n'importe quoi, et tous les sujets ne peuvent tre abords. Rsultats, certains vont en sortir grandis parce que leurs thmatiques principales ont fait l'objet du dbat contrairement  d'autres, plus axs sur des points non abords, ou abords  la marge.
Ce qui manque, dans ces campagnes lectorales, ce sont des dbats entre un candidat et des "gens". Avec une totale libert dans les questions. Chaque personne aurait X questions, et le candidat un temps de rponses par question. 
Les personnes slectionnes devraient donc poser les mmes questions  tous les candidats. Les missions seraient enregistres et diffuses ensuite (afin que les candidats ne puissent connatre les questions et les rponses de candidats prcdents).
Les personnes seraient tires au hasard (par le CSA, par exemple) dans les listes lectorales, par rgions. On pourrait imaginer que les questions soient recueillies sur le net, par thmatique. C'est juste une ide en l'air, mais je pense que a pourrait clairer les gens sur les programmes, mais aussi sur les candidats.

Le plus nervant, dans ces campagnes, c'est les interviews des journalistes qui ne posent aucune question sur les programmes, mais qui veulent juste savoir comment ragi le candidat  la dernire "affaire" le concernant, ou concernant un autre candidat.  ::aie::

----------


## TallyHo

> Je sais qu'il chang d'avis sur des traits europens, mais c'est pas vraiment un retournement de veste.


Oui il y a a mais pas que... Je pensais surtout  leurs multiples changements d'avis. Par exemple pour JLM quand il a dit qu'il voterait une motion de censure avec la droite si il le fallait ( l'poque des 49.3) et qu'il dit exactement l'inverse 2-3 jours aprs.




> Tu es sr que c'tait en seconde et pas en 1re dans une filire spcifique ?


Ca se faisait dans les 2nde gnrales et j'y ai eu droit. Donc oui je suis plutt sr  :;):

----------


## Ryu2000

> Je ne suis pas d'accord avec toi. D'abord parce qu'un programme n'a pas qu'une seule lecture. Ensuite, chaque candidat va mettre l'accent sur quelques lments phares de son programme, et mettre d'autres de cot. Certains sujets ne seront mme pas abords dans un programme.


En plus il y a des tudes de Big Data pour savoir quel thmes sont  la mode.
Comme a les candidats disent ce que la masse des lecteurs veulent entendre.

Et une fois lu plus rien  foutre des promesses.
Comme Hollande qui dit que son ennemi c'est la finance et qui fini avec un gars de Rothschild comme conseill puis comme ministre de l'conomie...

Notre dmocratie ne fonctionne pas.
Le peuple est impuissant.
En Suisse c'est un peu mieux.

Le problme c'est que pour changer les choses il faudrait une rvolution et les franais ne sont pas encore assez  bout pour se rvolter.

----------


## Gunny

> Sinon, je ne sais pas quel ge tu as, mais perso, je suis plus prt des 40 ans que des 20, et jamais entendu parler de matire IES en seconde. Je me rappelle vaguement de cours, mais plus niveau civique, un peu comme les cours d'instructions civique qu'on avait en primaire, avec tude des diffrentes institutions et le reste, mais pas de sociologie, ni mme d'conomie. Tu es sr que c'tait en seconde et pas en 1re dans une filire spcifique ?


Non j'ai eu cette matire en seconde (en 2002). Mais c'tait une option.

----------


## halaster08

> Oui il y a a mais pas que... Je pensais surtout  leurs multiples changements d'avis. Par exemple pour JLM quand il a dit qu'il voterait une motion de censure avec la droite si il le fallait ( l'poque des 49.3) et qu'il dit exactement l'inverse 2-3 jours aprs.


Je peux comprendre qu'un politicien change d'avis sur certains points, c'est pas forcment un retournement de veste, ils ont le droit aussi de reconnaitre leurs erreurs. Aprs si c'est frquent et toujours dans le sens de la majorit, l oui faut pas nous prendre pour des cons non plus.
Donc voil a ma connaissance Mlenchon est pas du genre a retourner sa veste sur les points importants ( mes yeux) donc je le voie vraiment pas rallier Macron pour juste un coup de comm (ce que suggrait Ryu) vu leurs divergences.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Donc voil a ma connaissance Mlenchon est pas du genre a retourner sa veste sur les points importants


Ouais enfin c'tait quand mme un snateur socialiste pendant 20 ans, il me semble.
Il tait pro Maastricht :
Jean-Luc Mlenchon  propos du Trait de Maastricht

Bon on va dire qu'il a voluer lentement.
C'est normal.




> je le voie vraiment pas rallier Macron pour juste un coup de comm


Non mais imaginez le chaos en France aprs 4 ans de Macron, le chmage massif, les voitures qui brlent, les meutes, les morts dans la rue, la famine, les pidmies (bon j'exagre un peu).
Melenchon arriverait en sauveur un peu.

La Grce a 6, 7 ans d'avance sur la France.
Macron va commencer  mettre en place l'austrit comme a a t fait en Grce.
Les Franais vont prendre chre dans les annes  venir.

----------


## Zirak

> Ca se faisait dans les 2nde gnrales et j'y ai eu droit. Donc oui je suis plutt sr





> Non j'ai eu cette matire en seconde (en 2002). Mais c'tait une option.


Ok ok.

J'tais en seconde quelques annes avant Gunny quand mme mais si c'tait optionnel cela expliquerait que cela ne me dise rien ou peut-tre car j'tais en seconde dans un lyce technique ? (Mais il me semblait que les diffrences entre gnral et technique se faisait  partir de la 1re et que tous ceux de seconde avait le mme programme, je ne sais plus  force xD).

----------


## TallyHo

C'est  dire qu'il y a eu pas mal de changement... Mais ce n'est pas de savoir en quelle anne a existait en fait. Le truc est de dire qu'il y avait de l'initiation ou de l'ducation civique ou [appelez a comme vous voulez], pourquoi a ne se fait plus ?

----------


## Zirak

> Ouais enfin c'tait quand mme un snateur socialiste pendant 20 ans, il me semble.
> 
> Bon on va dire qu'il a voluer lentement.


Bah les socialistes taient de gauche  la base, d'o leur nom, c'est plutt le parti qui a volu sur ce point, pas Mlenchon.  :;): 





> Non mais imaginez le chaos en France aprs 4 ans de Macron, le chmage massif, les voitures qui brlent, les meutes, les morts dans la rue, la famine, les pidmies (bon j'exagre un peu).
> Melenchon arriverait en sauveur un peu.


Euh, si jamais on en arrive l, que Macron mette Mlenchon au gouvernement ou mme 1er ministre, a ne suffira pas et ne changera rien. Dans cette situation, y'a plus de chance que Macron dmissionne ou se fasse virer par le peuple, qu'autre chose. ^^

Dans cette situation, je pense mme que justement Mlenchon refuserait pour laisser macron dans sa merde jusqu'au bout, et qu'il arriverait effectivement en sauveur mais  l'lection suivante.

----------


## halaster08

> C'est  dire qu'il y a eu pas mal de changement... Mais ce n'est pas de savoir en quelle anne a existait en fait. Le truc est de dire qu'il y avait de l'initiation ou de l'ducation civique ou [appelez a comme vous voulez], pourquoi a ne se fait plus ?


Je crois que le problme c'est qu'il y a trop de choses importante et que sans allonger l'emploi du temps des lves (ce qui serait pas forcment une bonne chose) c'est impossible de tout voir.
Il y a quelques temps on parlait d'ajouter des cours de programation/informatique a l'cole, bonne ide aussi mais  la place de quoi?
Il me semble qu'on est rput pour tre des quiches en langues trangres et que pour essayer d'y remedier le volume horaires  lgrement augment (depuis mon passage  l'cole). Pareil c'est des heures qu'on prend en plus sur autre chose.
De plus dans la dernire tudes que j'avais lu sur le sujet, j'avais appris que le niveau ds la primaire avait baiss notamment pour les savoirs de bases (lire, crire, compter) comment tu apprends  un gamin qui ne sait dj pas lire ou presque  avoir l'esprit critique?
Bref pour moi, dire qu'il faut rajouter ceci ou cela sans prciser ce qu'on remplace et pourquoi c'est mieux que ce qu'on remplace, a n'avance  rien.

----------


## Zirak

> Mais ce n'est pas de savoir en quelle anne a existait en fait. Le truc est de dire qu'il y avait de l'initiation ou de l'ducation civique ou [appelez a comme vous voulez]


Oui et non, ce ne sont pas les mmes matires quand mme donc le nom  quand mme de l'importance. Savoir comment fonctionne l'Assemble, le Snat, les modes de scrutin ou autres, c'est une chose (ce que j'appelle de l'instruction/ducation civique), mais cela ne t'apprend pas  rflchir par toi-mme ou  dcrypter les "manipulations" ou choses du mme acabit. 

J'ai clairement souvenir d'avoir eu des cours d'ducation civique, en primaire, et au lyce sr, au collge j'ai un trou (donc je ne sais pas si cela existe encore ou pas, mais c'est un peu hors propos sur le sujet en cours), mais pas sur le reste. :-/

Donc pourquoi on a "arrt" un truc dont je n'ai pas souvenir avoir eu, je ne peux pas rpondre. ^^

----------


## clairetj

> Je ne suis pas d'accord avec toi. D'abord parce qu'un programme n'a pas qu'une seule lecture. Ensuite, chaque candidat va mettre l'accent sur quelques lments phares de son programme, et mettre d'autres de cot. Certains sujets ne seront mme pas abords dans un programme. 
> Ensuite, les points exposs ne sont pas toujours clairs, et ils peuvent aussi volus avec le temps. 
> Le travail des journalistes devraient tre d'expliquer, de comparer, d'analyser les diffrents programmes de manire neutre. 
> Je trouve sain un dbat entre candidats. Maintenant  11 candidats, c'est du n'importe quoi, et tous les sujets ne peuvent tre abords. Rsultats, certains vont en sortir grandis parce que leurs thmatiques principales ont fait l'objet du dbat contrairement  d'autres, plus axs sur des points non abords, ou abords  la marge.
> Ce qui manque, dans ces campagnes lectorales, ce sont des dbats entre un candidat et des "gens". Avec une totale libert dans les questions. Chaque personne aurait X questions, et le candidat un temps de rponses par question. 
> Les personnes slectionnes devraient donc poser les mmes questions  tous les candidats. Les missions seraient enregistres et diffuses ensuite (afin que les candidats ne puissent connatre les questions et les rponses de candidats prcdents).
> Les personnes seraient tires au hasard (par le CSA, par exemple) dans les listes lectorales, par rgions. On pourrait imaginer que les questions soient recueillies sur le net, par thmatique. C'est juste une ide en l'air, mais je pense que a pourrait clairer les gens sur les programmes, mais aussi sur les candidats.
> 
> Le plus nervant, dans ces campagnes, c'est les interviews des journalistes qui ne posent aucune question sur les programmes, mais qui veulent juste savoir comment ragi le candidat  la dernire "affaire" le concernant, ou concernant un autre candidat.


En fait j'ai vis  vis de la politique (et mme vis  vis de la religion), j'en suis arriv  la rflexion que, que se soit en public ou en priv, on ne devrait jamais parl de religion ou de politique. Si tu dois t'intresser  la politique ou  la religion, cela doit venir d'une dmarche personnelle qui de devrait pas tre influenc, et encore moins impos, par l'entourage proche ou lointain. Arrive  la pratique d'une religion, ou voter pour untel ou unetelle doit rsulter d'un travail de recherche pour avoir toutes les armes ncessaires pour faire le choix qui conviendra le mieux  sa sensibilit (pour moi, la pratique d'une religion devrait tre comme pour le droit de vote:  partir de 18 ans).

----------


## Invit

> De plus dans la dernire tudes que j'avais lu sur le sujet, j'avais appris que le niveau ds la primaire avait baiss notamment pour les savoirs de bases (lire, crire, compter) comment tu apprends  un gamin qui ne sait dj pas lire ou presque  avoir l'esprit critique?


Les adultes qui ne savent pas lire et crire sont quand mme dous de raison. 
Pour rpondre  ta question : https://philoenfant.org/

----------


## ymoreau

> Pour moi (et ce n'est que mon avis), durant la priode lectoral, il faudrait seulement une vido de X minutes o le candidat numre les diffrents points et les diffrentes promesses de son programme (ainsi qu'une version papier). 
> 
> Et c'est tout. Pas de dbat entre les candidats, pas d'intervention dans les journaux, pas d'analyse par les journalistes, rien. Les mdias ne couvrent plus aucunes dclarations de candidats et ces derniers (ainsi que leur parti) ne devrait pas pouvoir faire de la tractation ou du dmarchage
> 
> Comme a les ides sont clairement expos par le candidat, pas dambigut ou de mauvaise interprtation, pas d'influence des personnes parce que X fait l'analyse du programme o fait des sous-entendus, etc. Et surtout les gens sauront clairement ce que propose les candidats


C'est une ide qui se dfend, mais je pense que c'est un idal inatteignable.
Aucun "programme" ne sera jamais exhaustif ni sans ambigut, le discours humain est toujours soumis  l'interprtation. D'autre part, il me parait vident que les politiciens auraient intrt  ne pas tre trop clair pour bnficier du doute et plaire au plus grand nombre. Exactement ce qu'ils font dj aujourd'hui avec des discours creux qui jouent sur l'motion et du vocabulaire  la mode.

Je pense qu'au contraire la critique est ncessaire, les dbats aussi, pour faire ressortir les failles des programmes et des idaux, faire voluer les ides et les positions.

Mais cette critique devrait tre objective, or l aussi c'est un idal inatteignable, mme avec un groupe indpendant (admettons incorruptible  ::aie:: ) les personnes auraient toujours des opinions personnelles qui influenceraient leurs analyses.
Peut-tre qu'il faudrait critiquer des programmes anonymes pour avoir un minimum d'objectivit, par des experts de tous bords politiques. Ou carrment voter pour des candidats anonymes tiens  ::aie:: 


*Edit:* autant pour moi _Jon Shannow_ avait dj rpondu plus ou moins pareil.

----------


## halaster08

> Les adultes qui ne savent pas lire et crire sont quand mme dous de raison. 
> Pour rpondre  ta question : https://philoenfant.org/


(Je peux pas lire de liens au bureau)
Je ne dis pas qu'ils ne sont pas dous de raison mais que a me parait difficile et que la priorit devrait plutt tre de leur apprendre les bases. Parallle avec l'informatique a me parait plus logique/simple d'apprendre  utiliser Excel avant de se lancer dans la programmation de macro pour Excel en VBA, donc l c'est pareil avant d'interpreter correctement un texte vaut mieux savoir le lire correctement.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> En fait j'ai vis  vis de la politique (et mme vis  vis de la religion), j'en suis arriv  la rflexion que, que se soit en public ou en priv, on ne devrait jamais parl de religion ou de politique. Si tu dois t'intresser  la politique ou  la religion, cela doit venir d'une dmarche personnelle qui de devrait pas tre influenc, et encore moins impos, par l'entourage proche ou lointain. Arrive  la pratique d'une religion, ou voter pour untel ou unetelle doit rsulter d'un travail de recherche pour avoir toutes les armes ncessaires pour faire le choix qui conviendra le mieux  sa sensibilit (pour moi, la pratique d'une religion devrait tre comme pour le droit de vote:  partir de 18 ans).


Autant, pour la religion, je suis d'accord avec toi. 
Autant, la politique, si je suis d'accord que c'est un choix personnel, je pense qu'il est indispensable d'en discuter. Le plus dur tant de le faire de manire sereine !  ::aie:: 

Mais, que ce soit pour la politique ou pour la religion, tu es forcment influenc par ton entourage. Ta famille, ton milieu social, tes frquentations, tes lectures, ... tout cela influence tes choix, tes aspirations, ... Beaucoup de jeunes votent comme leurs parents (j'ai dit beaucoup, pas tous...  ::roll:: ). Avec le temps, ils se forgent leurs propres opinions, mais  18 ans, soit tu votes  l'oppos pour faire chier tes vieux (crise d'ado pas termine  ::aie:: ), soit tu votes comme tes parents, trs peu,  cet ge ont le recul ncessaire pour faire leurs propres choix.

Ensuite, pour raliser ce choix, il faut bien connaitre ce que les candidats proposent. Et cela passe par une communication quelle qu'elle puisse tre.

----------


## Invit

> C'est une ide qui se dfend, mais je pense que c'est un idal inatteignable.
> Aucun "programme" ne sera jamais exhaustif ni sans ambigut, le discours humain est toujours soumis  l'interprtation. D'autre part, il me parait vident que les politiciens auraient intrt  ne pas tre trop clair pour bnficier du doute et plaire au plus grand nombre. Exactement ce qu'ils font dj aujourd'hui avec des discours creux qui jouent sur l'motion et du vocabulaire  la mode.
> 
> Je pense qu'au contraire la critique est ncessaire, les dbats aussi, pour faire ressortir les failles des programmes et des idaux, faire voluer les ides et les positions.
> 
> Mais cette critique devrait tre objective, or l aussi c'est un idal inatteignable, mme avec un groupe indpendant (admettons incorruptible ) les personnes auraient toujours des opinions personnelles qui influenceraient leurs analyses.
> Peut-tre qu'il faudrait critiquer des programmes anonymes pour avoir un minimum d'objectivit, par des experts de tous bords politiques. Ou carrment voter pour des candidats anonymes tiens


L'aime assez l'ide des programmes anonymes. Je suis d'accord avec toi sur l'objectivit inatteignable, mais je partage assez la position de clairetj, parce que j'ai envie de dire, c'est l'intention qui compte.  partir du moment o on sait que l'objectivit n'existe pas, on a dj fait un grand pas vers l'objectivit. 
La critique est ncessaire, mais malheureusement quasi inexistante dans la campagne lectorale. On a des opinions et des contre-opinions. On choisit qui a raison en fonction de notre opinion personnelle en grande partie et, un peu ou beaucoup selon les gens, en fonction du charisme et des qualits d'orateur du type qui cause. On est peu arm pour avoir un avis clair sur de nombreux thmes abords. C'est normal. Pour se faire une opinion, on aurait besoin de davantage de critiques constructives. Il est difficile d'en trouver en priode de campagne, o la tactique de chaque camp consiste avant tout  dmonter le programme de l'autre. La principale victime cette fois-ci a t Hamon, qui a t presque unanimement raill. Je n'ai pas vu beaucoup de critiques constructives. Faute de critiques constructives, je pense galement qu'il ne vaut mieux pas en avoir du tout afin de se rapprocher de l'objectivit.

----------


## ManusDei

> Je crois que le problme c'est qu'il y a trop de choses importante et que sans allonger l'emploi du temps des lves (ce qui serait pas forcment une bonne chose) c'est impossible de tout voir.


Et pourquoi pas ? La semaine de 4 jours et demie est surtout un gros avantage pour les familles de cadres, qui ont les moyens d'utiliser cette demie-journe pour que leurs enfants fassent du thtre, de la musique, des cours de soutien (exemple pris au hasard n'ayant rien  voir avec moi bien sr, je n'ai jamais eu de cours de soutien), pendant que les proltaires se dmerdent avec des temps partiels ou laissent rapidement les ados tous seuls le mercredi aprem.

----------


## ddoumeche

> Les adultes qui ne savent pas lire et crire sont quand mme dous de raison. 
> Pour rpondre  ta question : https://philoenfant.org/


Les analphabtes ne sont pas dpourvus de bon sens

----------


## Invit

> (Je peux pas lire de liens au bureau)
> Je ne dis pas qu'ils ne sont pas dous de raison mais que a me parait difficile et que la priorit devrait plutt tre de leur apprendre les bases. Parallle avec l'informatique a me parait plus logique/simple d'apprendre  utiliser Excel avant de se lancer dans la programmation de macro pour Excel en VBA, donc l c'est pareil avant d'interpreter correctement un texte vaut mieux savoir le lire correctement.


Je considre que la rflexion fait partie des bases. Les mthodes de rflexion sont  mon avis une priorit. Il ne me semble pas logique que la lecture doive tre apprise avant la rflexion. L'un et l'autre me semble tous les deux indispensables. Pourquoi exactement faut-il savoir lire avant ?

----------


## Zirak

> Les adultes qui ne savent pas lire et crire sont quand mme dous de raison. 
> Pour rpondre  ta question : https://philoenfant.org/


Certes, maintenant comment veux-tu raisonner "correctement"  propos d'un programme, si dj tu ne le lis pas correctement, et qu'au final, tu comprends la moiti de ce qui est crit de travers ? 

Sans vouloir personnifier le dbat, et pour le coup je vais tre trs srieux :

Si on prend ryu, je pense qu'il a un norme problme soit de lecture, soit de comprhension. 9 fois sur 10, quand il nous balance une de ses "conclusions" avec lien  l'appui, quand moi je vais lire le lien, la plupart du temps, je comprend tout l'inverse (alors oui, c'est peut-tre moi qui ait un problme sauf que (et oui, je sais aussi l'argument de la majorit blablabla), en gnral, on est plusieurs  comprendre comme moi, et ryu est tout seul  comprendre comme lui).

Donc typiquement, ce n'est pas que ryu raisonne mal, c'est qu'il raisonne  partir de donnes qu'il a mal compris, du coup, mme si il fait le "bon cheminement", comme il part de donnes fausses, bah en gnral, il arrive  une conclusion fausse (mais qui peut tre bonne par rapport  ses donnes de dpart qu'il pense juste).

Donc oui, une personne qui lit mal, pourra avoir un trs bon raisonnement dans une discussion orale, ou si elle a quelqu'un  ct d'elle pour lui faire une explication de texte (si tant est que cette personne reste objective), mais les programmes politique tant loin d'tre clair et limpide mme pour quelqu'un qui lit correctement, une personne analphabte ou avec des difficults en lecture, aura du mal a avoir un raisonnement "juste" seule de son ct.


Quand au fait d'avoir un "avis clair" sur tel ou tel sujet du programme, encore faut-il avoir les connaissances suffisantes sur ce sujet et que ces sujets soient traits de faon "complte". Chaque programme prend souvent un sujet par une seule de ses facettes, car un parti dfend une certaine opinion sur ce sujet. Si on devait vraiment tre objectif, au final, il n'y aurait mme plus besoin d'avoir plusieurs partis, voir mme plus de partis du tout, car on prendrait un sujet donn, on l'tudierait de A  Z en regardant toutes ses ramifications, toutes les influences qu'il gnre  d'autres endroits ou dont il dpend, etc etc Et au final, on arriverai  la conclusion que le meilleur compromis, ou la meilleur solution pour le pays, c'est de faire a, a et a et point barre, et pas seulement traiter une seule partie du sujet, en laissant le reste foutre la merde  ct comme le font tous les partis. 

Maintenant, clairement, perso, je n'ai ni les connaissances, ni le temps, pour plucher chaque programme  100%, vrifier que tout est clair, objectif, crdible, complet, va bien dans le fond des choses, etc. etc. Et au final, personne, pas mme les politiques, n'a les connaissances pour matriser TOUS les sujets d'un programme, enfin si, doit bien y avoir quelques rudits qui en sont capable, mais ils ne doivent pas tre bien nombreux.

Combien ici sont assez comptents et matrisent  100% tout ce qui est sant, conomie, ducation, militaire, cologie, immigration, et tout le tralala ? Je n'ai mme pas la prtention d'tre compltement comptent sur un seul de ces sujets.

C'est pour a que dans les dbats tl, tu n'as que des batailles d'opinions, car personne ne matrise tout a, et que tu n'as pas le temps d'approfondir le moindre de ces sujets en 2/3h de temps.

Ou alors il faudrait des dbats publiques pendant des jours et des jours, avec des tripatouilles d'experts dans chaque domaine, sachant qu'ils ne seront surement eux-mmes pas forcment objectifs...


Et puis de toutes faons, ds que des gens (journalistes par exemple), essaient de "dmonter" les arguments des politiciens, en balanant les vrais chiffres ou autres, pour montrer que ce qu'ils disent est faux, on va te dire que c'est pas bien, que les chiffres on s'en fou, que ceci ou que cela (dj lu ici de la part de nos "vieilles lites" de la section politique), au final, le dbat d'opinion c'est mal, le dbat sur les faits, c'est mal aussi, donc bon... 


Bref, cette problmatique, c'est un puits sans fond...

----------


## ddoumeche

> En fait j'ai vis  vis de la politique (et mme vis  vis de la religion), j'en suis arriv  la rflexion que, que se soit en public ou en priv, on ne devrait jamais parl de religion ou de politique. Si tu dois t'intresser  la politique ou  la religion, cela doit venir d'une dmarche personnelle qui de devrait pas tre influenc, et encore moins impos, par l'entourage proche ou lointain. Arrive  la pratique d'une religion, ou voter pour untel ou unetelle doit rsulter d'un travail de recherche pour avoir toutes les armes ncessaires pour faire le choix qui conviendra le mieux  sa sensibilit (pour moi, la pratique d'une religion devrait tre comme pour le droit de vote:  partir de 18 ans).


On sent que le reliquat d'intolrance de 1789 et de la France "rvolutionnaire" est encore vivace. Pardi on ne pouvait pas couper les ttes sans un peu de mpris pour les "lites" et les dsigner  la vindicte populaire.

On peut discuter de tout entre personne de bonne volonte, mme entre mcrant communiste et idlatre nationaliste. Encore faut-il savoir de quoi on parle




> Et pourquoi pas ? La semaine de 4 jours et demie est surtout un gros avantage pour les familles de cadres, qui ont les moyens d'utiliser cette demie-journe pour que leurs enfants fassent du thtre, de la musique, des cours de soutien (exemple pris au hasard n'ayant rien  voir avec moi bien sr, je n'ai jamais eu de cours de soutien), pendant que les proltaires se dmerdent avec des temps partiels ou laissent rapidement les ados tous seuls le mercredi aprem.


Dans ce cas, pourquoi ne pas conserver la semaine de 5 jours et permettre aux enfants des CSP+ de ne pas venir en cours selon leurs loisirs.
Il serait bon que les CSP+ se proccupent du bien-tre des couches populaires, comme cela se faisait dans la France d'avant guerre o les bourgeois taient encore pour le plupart des honntes gens. C'est ce qui fait la diffrence entre une civilisation et la barbarie nord amricaine.

----------


## TallyHo

> Et pourquoi pas ? La semaine de 4 jours et demie est surtout un gros avantage pour les familles de cadres, qui ont les moyens d'utiliser cette demie-journe pour que leurs enfants fassent du thtre, de la musique, des cours de soutien (exemple pris au hasard n'ayant rien  voir avec moi bien sr, je n'ai jamais eu de cours de soutien), pendant que les proltaires se dmerdent avec des temps partiels ou laissent rapidement les ados tous seuls le mercredi aprem.


Tout  fait. Et mme chez les CSP+, certaines familles prfrent quand mme que leurs mouflets apprennent des choses  l'cole plutt que de "jouer" ou se tourner les pouces (tout le monde n'habite pas en ville avec une multitude de clubs). On pourrait dj raccourcir les vacances car il y en a beaucoup quand mme. Quand j'tais au lyce, je disais la mme chose et je n'tais pas un travailleur acharn pourtant.




> (Je peux pas lire de liens au bureau)


Il faut corrompre l'admin ! Rhalalala... Tu ne seras jamais un bon politicien si tu as dj des remords  :;): 




> Je ne dis pas qu'ils ne sont pas dous de raison mais que a me parait difficile et que la priorit devrait plutt tre de leur apprendre les bases.


Oui tout  fait mais c'est quoi les bases ? A mon avis, la comprhension de la socit qui t'entoure est une base fondamentale. L'utilisation d'un PC, les langues, etc... ce ne sont que des comptences techniques. Je ne dis pas que ce n'est pas ncessaire mais c'est moins fondamental.

----------


## ddoumeche

> Je considre que la rflexion fait partie des bases. Les mthodes de rflexion sont  mon avis une priorit. Il ne me semble pas logique que la lecture doive tre apprise avant la rflexion. L'un et l'autre me semble tous les deux indispensables. Pourquoi exactement faut-il savoir lire avant ?


Parce que la lecture, l'criture et l'addition font partie des savoir vitaux et qu'on ne peut pas apprendre par soit-mme sans savoir lire.
Tu es pour un enseignement essentiellement oral ?

----------


## Invit

> Bref, cette problmatique, c'est un puits sans fond...


Oui, car l'inverse est vrai aussi. Savoir lire un programme ne sert strictement  rien si on ne lit que les mots.  ::mrgreen:: 
C'est comme un tournevis sans vis. Ou une vis sans tournevis. On peut dire que la vis est plus importante parce qu'au pire on peut utiliser un marteau, ou que le tournevis est plus important parce qu'on peut s'en servir pour autre chose, au final l'un ne va pas sans l'autre.

----------


## TallyHo

> Si on devait vraiment tre objectif, au final, il n'y aurait mme plus besoin d'avoir plusieurs partis, voir mme plus de partis du tout, car on prendrait un sujet donn, on l'tudierait de A  Z en regardant toutes ses ramifications, toutes les influences qu'il gnre  d'autres endroits ou dont il dpend, etc etc


Sans vouloir ramener ton propos  mon cas, c'est ce que je n'arrte pas de vous dire... Mais pour a il faut avoir du recul, de la maturit, ne pas ragir aux sentiments, accepter d'entendre le politiquement incorrect, etc...

Par exemple, tu parlais de ER sur un autre post, est ce que tu as au moins regard une fois une confrence ? Moi oui parce que je regarde  la source qui est le bonhomme. J'ai fait pareil pour Dieudonn quand il s'est fait condamn pour son spectacle car je voulais savoir de quoi on parlait.

Par contre, tu ne peux pas savoir le nombre de gens avec qui j'ai parl, qui les dmontent et qui n'ont mme pas regard ou cout pour juger par eux-mmes. Ils font juste les perroquets mdiatiques.

Comme je l'ai toujours dit ici, l'objectivit ncessite une prise de risque intellectuel que peu de gens veulent prendre car c'est inconfortable, c'est gnant, a peut perturber des certitudes, etc...

Pour ton exemple, tu aurais aussi pu prendre l'exemple de mon "lynchage" aprs avoir dit que Bayrou ne pouvait plus tenir sa position et qu'il devait dmissionner. Aujourd'hui, on voit bien que c'tait la seule issue pour lui. C'tait une analyse logique mais la "partie adverse" a totalement manqu d'objectivit  :;):

----------


## Invit

> Parce que la lecture, l'criture et l'addition font partie des savoir vitaux et qu'on ne peut pas apprendre par soit-mme sans savoir lire.
> Tu es pour un enseignement essentiellement oral ?


Oui, mais j'y ajouterais la rflexion. On ne peut pas non plus apprendre pas soi-mme sans les mthodes de rflexion. La plupart des enfants les trouvent avec l'aide de leur parent ou de leur instit pour ceux qui ne sont pas dans des classes sur-charges, certains enfants les trouvent seuls, mais d'autres ne les trouvent pas. Ou pire, croient sincrement qu'ils sont incapables de rflchir.
Non, je ne suis pas pour un enseignement principalement oral. Je pense que l'crit a aussi une place trs importante dans l'enseignement. Pour ce qui est de l'apprentissage des mthodes de rflexion, je pense qu'on peut le faire  l'oral et  l'crit (une fois que tous les enfants sont  l'aise avec l'crit).

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Pour ton exemple, tu aurais aussi pu prendre l'exemple de mon "lynchage" aprs avoir dit que Bayrou ne pouvait plus tenir sa position et qu'il devait dmissionner. Aujourd'hui, on voit bien que c'tait la seule issue pour lui. C'tait une analyse logique mais la "partie adverse" a totalement manqu d'objectivit


Sans vouloir t'offenser, je dirais que ce qui t'a valu la vindicte (pas si violente que tu le laisses penser), ce n'est pas le fait de dire que Bayrou devait dmissionner, mais les raisons que tu avanais, essentiellement des attaques sur le bonhomme.

Personnellement, je pense qu'il n'aurait pas d dmissionner, en tout cas pas  cause de l'enqute prliminaire sur les emplois des attachs parlementaires europens. En le faisant, il accepte le principe de prsomption de culpabilit, qui devient la norme. Le seul truc qui justifie la dmission de Bayrou, c'est qu'en tant que ministre de la justice, il aurait d tenir sa langue, et il ne l'a pas fait. Son coup de fil aux journalistes, il aura beau dire ce qu'il veut, c'est un abus de position dominante. 

Aprs, je n'ai pas les lments du dossier pour dire si le modem est condamnable ou pas, c'est  la justice de trancher.

----------


## TallyHo

> Sans vouloir t'offenser, je dirais que ce qui t'a valu la vindicte (pas si violente que tu le laisses penser), ce n'est pas le fait de dire que Bayrou devait dmissionner, mais les raisons que tu avanais, essentiellement des attaques sur le bonhomme.


Ce qui m'a valu la vindicte, c'est justement que le ton tait politiquement incorrect, que certains sympathisants Modem ont refus de voir ce qui se passe jusqu' m'intimider en mettant en avant leur rputation sur DVP... Comme si 3 toiles sur DVP avait une valeur...

Ce n'est pas ce que j'appelle de l'objectivit sans vouloir attaquer qui que ce soit ou revenir sur le truc. Mais c'est pour illustrer ce que je disais, tu ne peux pas tre objectif si tu restes dans tes convictions. Je ne dis pas de les abandonner mais de ne pas se faire enchainer par elles en rejetant tout ce qui est contraire.

Je n'ai pas dit qu'il devait dgager parce que je ne peux pas l'encaisser (ce qui est vrai). J'ai dit qu'il a bris son impartialit de Garde (comme tu viens de le rappeler), que c'est une erreur trs grave et il a faite 2 fois et il a dit qu'il recommencerait si ncessaire... Donc il persiste et signe. A partir de l, il doit quitter son poste si il ne veut pas assumer le devoir de rserve de sa fonction.

A cela est venu s'ajouter les affaires et surtout la cure d'amaigrissement de la loi qu'il devait porter. Comment pouvait-il accepter a ? C'tait vraiment le bon prtexte pour partir avec les honneurs. Et d'ailleurs, j'ai mme crit que si il tait parti  ce moment l, il serait remont dans mon estime. Si ce n'est pas de l'objectivit...  :;): 

Bref, c'est fait, il est parti. Mme si je suis d'accord sur la prsomption d'innocence, c'tait intenable, il y aurait toujours eu le doute et les gens n'acceptent plus ces pratiques ou le moindre doute. Alors imagine si les enqutes dmontrent qu'il est coupable, c'est encore pire... Non c'tait la seule option quand tu y rflchis bien.

----------


## Zirak

> Oui, car l'inverse est vrai aussi. Savoir lire un programme ne sert strictement  rien si on ne lit que les mots. 
> C'est comme un tournevis sans vis. Ou une vis sans tournevis. On peut dire que la vis est plus importante parce qu'au pire on peut utiliser un marteau, ou que le tournevis est plus important parce qu'on peut s'en servir pour autre chose, au final l'un ne va pas sans l'autre.


On est d'accord qu'il faut les deux, surtout par rapport  notre thme politique. 

Maintenant,  moins d'avoir quelqu'un en permanence  ct de toi, qui vrifie que tu comprends bien ce que tu lis, je pense que savoir bien lire et comprendre le sens de ce que tu lis (car ne pas buter sur les mots ne suffit pas), reste plus important que d'avoir un bon esprit critique, car comme je disais, je ne vois pas comment tre objectif, et avoir des critiques constructives sur un sujet, si tu as bas ton raisonnement sur des points que tu as mal interprt ?   





> Sans vouloir ramener ton propos  mon cas, c'est ce que je n'arrte pas de vous dire... *Mais pour a il faut avoir du recul, de la maturit, ne pas ragir aux sentiments, accepter d'entendre le politiquement incorrect, etc...*


La tu drives sur le dbat "oral", voir mme tu fais un parallle avec les discussions qu'on a ici sur DVP, alors que je parlais plutt de lecture du programme de par soit-mme pour rester sur ce que l'on disait avec Conan Lord et rester dans le sujet de clairetJ que la politique devait tre un truc que l'on fait seul chez soi et pour soi. J'tais plus dans l'optique le franais face aux programmes et aux dbats des politiciens.  


Le problme c'est le "etc.", comme je disais, personne n'a la connaissance ni le temps, pour faire cela.

Tu peux prendre du recul, ne pas ragir aux sentiments, et accepter d'entendre le politiquement incorrect, mais si tu ne matrises pas le sujet, au final, tu ne sauras pas si ton interlocuteur n'est pas juste en train de te raconter des bullshits, et tu vas peut-tre potentiellement rejoindre son opinion car il aura peut-tre eu l'air convainquant et seulement a (et c'est exactement a aujourd'hui, on ne vote que pour le plus convainquant).

N'importe quel sujet d'un programme politique, ne peut pas tre abord en seulement 2 ou 3h de dbats tl, ou  travers quelques messages sur un forum. Tout simplement car on ne matrise pas tous les tenants et les aboutissants. Cela demande un travail monstrueux, de regarder ce que propose le candidat, ce que cela va changer par rapport  ce qu'il compte modifier, mais surtout, de regarder ce que cela va changer  ct, et que le programme n'voque pas (exprs ou non). Il y a normment de sujets, o l'on ne connait que ce que l'on veut bien nous en dire, ou  peine plus, et tu peux avoir le meilleur esprit critique du monde, si tu n'as pas toutes les donnes d'entres, il y a quand mme de grandes chances que ta rflexion tombe  ct du coup.

C'est pour cela qu' la base, le systme reprsentatif, n'est pas une mauvaise ide en soit. Je ne m'y connais pas assez, et je n'ai pas le temps de me renseigner sur tout, donc je dlgue ma voix  quelqu'un sens mieux s'y connaitre, qui n'est pay que pour faire a, c'est son boulot, il ne se tape pas 8/9h par jour (sans parler des enfants, des taches mnagres, des courses etc.), pour ensuite, devoir tudier toutes les questions politiques.

Le problme aujourd'hui, c'est que les "experts" qui entourent ces reprsentants, n'ont pas tous l'air si "expert" que a, et surtout, que ces reprsentants, se reprsentent surtout eux, avant de nous reprsenter nous, quitte  faire dire autre chose aux experts. C'est juste un problme d'honntet et de droiture au final. Est-ce que l'on ne se prend pas la tte pour rien ? Est-ce que finalement, globalement, la nature de l'homme fait que peu importe le systme, il y aura forcment des drives et/ou des problmes ? 





> Par exemple, tu parlais de ER sur un autre post, est ce que tu as au moins regard une fois une confrence ? Moi oui parce que je regarde  la source qui est le bonhomme. J'ai fait pareil pour Dieudonn quand il s'est fait condamn pour son spectacle car je voulais savoir de quoi on parlait.
> 
> Par contre, tu ne peux pas savoir le nombre de gens avec qui j'ai parl, qui les dmontent et qui n'ont mme pas regard ou cout pour juger par eux-mmes. Ils font juste les perroquets mdiatiques.


Une confrence entire de Soral, probablement pas car je coupe avant la fin xD

Mais le peu que j'en ai vu, de lui ou de Dieudo, a m'a juste foutu la gerbe, il tient des propos que non, mme en essayant de prendre du recul, je ne peux pas cautionner. Sans parler de leurs mthodes qui sont exactement les mmes que celles de ceux qu'ils dnoncent.   

Petit exemple avec Dieudo :




Sortir des bouts phrases de leur contexte pour faire croire que un tel ou un tel pense ceci ou cela ou pense comme lui, au final, il a bien fait de se prsenter aux lgislatives, il a en effet tout ce qu'il faut pour tre politicien... je ne vais pas dire que Dieudo aurait du se cantonner  faire des sketchs avec Eli, car ses (premiers) spectacles ne sont pas mauvais en soit, mais en dehors de la scne, je le trouve  vomir maintenant, et puis  force, c'est con  dire, mais c'est toutes ses mimiques, sa faon de parler, ses quenelles et autres, a me sort par les yeux, surtout quand je vois qu'il est suivi par toute une bande de jeunes perdus qui gobent toutes leurs conneries  Soral et lui. 

Pour moi ces gens sont des plaies pour nos jeunes et l'avenir du pays.   

Soral est tellement ignoble comme personnage, que mme certains membres de sa propre famille l'ont reni et ne veulent plus lui adresser la parole...






> Comme je l'ai toujours dit ici, l'objectivit ncessite une prise de risque intellectuel que peu de gens veulent prendre car c'est inconfortable, c'est gnant, a peut perturber des certitudes, etc...


Et comme on te l'a toujours dit, a marche dans les deux sens  :;): 





> Pour ton exemple, tu aurais aussi pu prendre l'exemple de mon "lynchage" aprs avoir dit que Bayrou ne pouvait plus tenir sa position et qu'il devait dmissionner. Aujourd'hui, on voit bien que c'tait la seule issue pour lui. C'tait une analyse logique mais la "partie adverse" a totalement manqu d'objectivit


Vu que cela n'avait rien  voir avec mon propos, non je n'aurais pas pu, et quand je prends des exemples en lien avec le forum, tu me pourris car je "personnifie le dbat", t'es un peu comme ryu toi, c'est pas les contradictions qui t'touffent... mais je note pour plus tard, j'ai le droit de personnifier le dbat, si c'tait toi la victime, et que tu as l'impression que cela va dans ton sens.  ::D: 

Aprs je n'ai fait que survoler cette conversation, donc je ne prendrais pas parti, et n'entrerai pas dans le dbat de qui a tord ou qui a raison, car je n'en sais rien, peut-tre que tu as eu un raisonnement logique et que les autres ont manqu d'objectivit, ou peut-tre que les autres n'taient pas d'accord car tu allais un peu vite en besogne, et que "par chance", il dmissionne effectivement, ce qui te donne raison, mais Bayrou aurait trs bien pu faire comme la plupart des autres, n'en avoir rien  battre et se dire "et merde, pour une fois qu'on me prend, je mets mon mouchoir par-dessus, et je reste en poste", et donc quoi, on vous dclarait tous  moiti "vainqueur" ?   ::aie::

----------


## Invit

> On est d'accord qu'il faut les deux, surtout par rapport  notre thme politique. 
> 
> Maintenant,  moins d'avoir quelqu'un en permanence  ct de toi, qui vrifie que tu comprends bien ce que tu lis, je pense que savoir bien lire et comprendre le sens de ce que tu lis (car ne pas buter sur les mots ne suffit pas), reste plus important que d'avoir un bon esprit critique, car comme je disais, je ne vois pas comment tre objectif, et avoir des critiques constructives sur un sujet, si tu as bas ton raisonnement sur des points que tu as mal interprt ?


Et pour aller encore plus loin, mme quand tu sais trs bien lire et mme si tu fais des efforts pour essayer d'identifier toutes les interprtations possibles d'une phrase, beh parfois tu te plantes (j'en sais quelque chose avec mon mtier). C'est invitable. Le but de l'objectivit n'est pas d'atteindre l'objectivit absolue (je me demande  quoi elle ressemblerait), mais de s'efforcer de s'y rapprocher le plus possible. C'est le but d'un dbat. Ou, a devrait tre le but d'un dbat. Or, on constate que peu connaissent le sens du mot dbat.  commencer par les journaleux qui titrent systmatiquement le lendemain de la joute verbale prsidentielle "Dbat prsidentiel : qui est le vainqueur ?". Au risque d'insister, il y aurait moins ce genre de choses si on apprenait ce que signifie dbattre  l'cole.
Tout a pour dire qu'il est tout  fait possible de rectifier une mauvaise interprtation pour peu qu'on ait appris  remettre en question son jugement et  rflchir. Parce qu'il y a mme des gens qui sont hyper cultivs et savent trs bien lire, mais sont incapables de relever un cil de leur interprtation (qui est peut-tre un peu moins errone que le con de base, mais subjective galement). Ceux-l sont des interlocuteurs bien plus dsagrables que l'abruti du caf d'en face qui comprend rien mais qui essaie, parce que tu as beau dployer des trsors d'expression orale et essayer d'obtenir une rponse en posant la mme question de 5 faons diffrentes, au bout d'un moment tu lches l'affaire parce que tu te rends compte qu'il n'entend rien.

----------


## GPPro

> Sans vouloir t'offenser, je dirais que ce qui t'a valu la vindicte (pas si violente que tu le laisses penser), ce n'est pas le fait de dire que Bayrou devait dmissionner, mais les raisons que tu avanais, essentiellement des attaques sur le bonhomme.
> 
> Personnellement, je pense qu'il n'aurait pas d dmissionner, en tout cas pas  cause de l'enqute prliminaire sur les emplois des attachs parlementaires europens. En le faisant, il accepte le principe de prsomption de culpabilit, qui devient la norme. Le seul truc qui justifie la dmission de Bayrou, c'est qu'en tant que ministre de la justice, il aurait d tenir sa langue, et il ne l'a pas fait. Son coup de fil aux journalistes, il aura beau dire ce qu'il veut, c'est un abus de position dominante. 
> 
> Aprs, je n'ai pas les lments du dossier pour dire si le modem est condamnable ou pas, c'est  la justice de trancher.


Ils savent qu'ils sont coupables, d'o leurs dmissions (d'aprs ce que j'ai entrevu sur Le Monde cet aprem, pas lu en dtail vu l'intrt que je porte  la chose...). Contrairement  d'autres qui prtendent qu'ils sont innocents et plantent leurs petits camarades (non je n'ai pas dit Fillon !  ::mouarf:: ). On peut au moins accorder a au modem.

----------


## Marco46

> Oui, mais j'y ajouterais la rflexion.


Qu'entends-tu par rflexion ?

L'ge de raison c'est autour de 7 ans. Il y a un monde entre un gamin qui raisonne pour la premire fois et un bachelier qui crit sa dissertation de philo.




> On ne peut pas non plus apprendre pas soi-mme sans les mthodes de rflexion.


Peux-tu me citer une "mthode" de "rflexion" dans le cadre de la dfinition que tu auras donn ci-dessus ?




> La plupart des enfants les trouvent avec l'aide de leur parent ou de leur instit pour ceux qui ne sont pas dans des classes sur-charges, certains enfants les trouvent seuls, mais d'autres ne les trouvent pas. Ou pire, croient sincrement qu'ils sont incapables de rflchir.


Je n'ai rien compris  ce passage.




> Non, je ne suis pas pour un enseignement principalement oral. Je pense que l'crit a aussi une place trs importante dans l'enseignement. Pour ce qui est de l'apprentissage des mthodes de rflexion, je pense qu'on peut le faire  l'oral et  l'crit


Difficile de commenter cette partie sans avoir la dfinition de "rflexion" mais on peut dj dire que l'crit a pour lui de permettre de "poser" une pense alors que  l'oral,  moins d'avoir prparer  l'avance et de cracher un discours on est dans l'instantanit qui est justement un frein  la "rflexion".




> (une fois que tous les enfants sont  l'aise avec l'crit)


La plupart des gens ne sont pas  l'aise avec l'crit. C'est rare de tomber sur quelqu'un qui a des facilits  l'crit. Dans une classe de collge de 30 a va concerner 3 lves au mieux. Les autres galrent. La dissertation pour beaucoup de lycens c'est une corve.

Bref, il faudrait galement dfinir "tre  l'aise". Parce que si on s'en tient au sens littral (n'ayant pas de contexte je suis bien oblig de le lire tel quel), dans ton hypothse c'est pas demain la veille que les "enfants" (on parle mme pas d'ados mais d'enfants ce qui me fait trs trs peur quand au sens que tu donnes au mot "rflexion") pourront bosser leur oral !

----------


## Invit

> Qu'entends-tu par rflexion ?
> 
> L'ge de raison c'est autour de 7 ans. Il y a un monde entre un gamin qui raisonne pour la premire fois et un bachelier qui crit sa dissertation de philo.


Qu'est-ce que tu appelles l'ge de raison ? Aprs avoir cout une histoire, les petits de 4 ou 5 ans posent des questions. Par exemple : "Pourquoi la maman est fche ?". Quand tu leur demandes "qu'est-ce que tu en penses ?", ils sont capables d'apporter des lments de rponse. Quand tu les aides  assembler ces lments de rponse, ils sont capables d'aboutir  une conclusion, seuls. N'est-ce pas de la raison ?
Ce que j'entend par "rflexion", c'est tre capable de poser des questions pertinentes face  un sujet ou un fait et de btir un raisonnement construit face  une question. 






> Peux-tu me citer une "mthode" de "rflexion" dans le cadre de la dfinition que tu auras donn ci-dessus ?


Les enseignants de cette matire pourraient te l'expliquer bien plus prcisment que moi, mais par exemple, dfinir les termes, dresser la liste des diffrents paramtres, laborer des hypothses, les infirmer ou les confirmer. Savoir classer les informations dans les cases "fait incontestable", "possibilit", etc. Et puis, prendre le rflexe de remettre en question les affirmations entendues.
Pour reprendre l'exemple ci-dessus, ce serait est-ce que la maman est vraiment fche, depuis quand elle est fche, puis compiler les lments de rponse pour aboutir  une conclusion, voire plusieurs conclusions possibles.





> Difficile de commenter cette partie sans avoir la dfinition de "rflexion" mais on peut dj dire que l'crit a pour lui de permettre de "poser" une pense alors que  l'oral,  moins d'avoir prparer  l'avance et de cracher un discours on est dans l'instantanit qui est justement un frein  la "rflexion".


Je pense que a dpend beaucoup de chacun. Comme pour la mmoire, certains retiendront mieux en crivant, d'autres en coutant, etc. Moi par exemple, j'aime bien rflchir en m'endormant. C'est plus facile qu'en pleine journe, mme avec un papier et un crayon.






> La plupart des gens ne sont pas  l'aise avec l'crit. C'est rare de tomber sur quelqu'un qui a des facilits  l'crit. Dans une classe de collge de 30 a va concerner 3 lves au mieux. Les autres galrent. La dissertation pour beaucoup de lycens c'est une corve.
> 
> Bref, il faudrait galement dfinir "tre  l'aise". Parce que si on s'en tient au sens littral (n'ayant pas de contexte je suis bien oblig de le lire tel quel), dans ton hypothse c'est pas demain la veille que les "enfants" (on parle mme pas d'ados mais d'enfants ce qui me fait trs trs peur quand au sens que tu donnes au mot "rflexion") pourront bosser leur oral !


Je suis d'accord. Mais ils sont dj mieux arms que s'ils n'avaient jamais appris  lire et  crire, non ? Je pense que c'est la mme chose pour l'esprit critique.

----------


## TallyHo

> ...


Personne a dit de faire l'abruti qui gobe tout. Bien sur que tu dois aussi t'instruire sur le sujet. Mais tu ne peux pas le faire si tu rejettes tout ce qui est contraire  ce que tu crois. Il faut couter ce que les autres ont  dire, ce qui ne veut pas dire cautionner. La comprhension ne vaut pas la caution.

D'ailleurs tu rponds trs bien  ma question, tu dis avoir regard Soral pour te faire une ide mais tu n'adhres pas. Ca c'est bien, au moins tu sais de quoi il en retourne exactement. Mais je t'assure que c'est loin d'tre le cas de pas mal de monde. Fais le test, demande aux gens o ils ont entendu telle info, est ce qu'ils ont t voir d'eux-mmes, etc... Et tu verras  ::):  (sur des sujets sensibles surtout genre religion, immigration par exemple)

Et c'est l que a devient vicieux... Les gens ne sachant pas exactement de quoi il en retourne et ne sachant pas l'expliquer clairement (logique puisqu'ils rptent sans avoir vu le truc), certains sont tents de regarder pour calmer leurs doutes (le cerveau ne supporte pas le vide). Et comme ils y vont dsarms intellectuellement car l'explication a t mauvaise, ils peuvent tomber dans le panneau.

C'est exactement ce qui s'est produit avec Dieudonn ou Soral, Valls a t son meilleur agent. Les politiciens n'ont su que les diaboliser mais, au final, qui a vraiment expliqu avec pdagogie o tait le danger et surtout l'a rpt, rpt et encore rpt... Au lieu de a, ils sont partis dans une diabolisation de la quenelle et l'antismitisme et ils ont fait le bonheur de nos deux huluberlus. Et a cr des interdits que les gens se plaisent  braver (ajout aux doutes qu'il faut apaiser).

C'est pour cela que je suis contre la censure, le politiquement correct et tout ce genre de choses. Ca amne des non-dit et des doutes malsains qui ptent  la gueule un jour... Et j'irais mme plus loin, il faut ouvrir le dbat avec eux pour casser leur raisonnement publiquement et casser cette logique de non-dit qui leur est profitable.

Et pour Bayrou, non ce n'est pas de la chance, c'est la seule solution qu'il avait quand tu regardais objectivement les faits. Mme lui en a tir la mme conclusion. Sinon tu penses bien qu'il ne serait pas parti  ::D:

----------


## TallyHo

Une petite histoire d'injures qui cache autre chose. J'en connais un qui va se faire fouetter par Brigitte  ::D: 




> Alexandre Zapolsky, candidat En Marche!  Hyres et jug en correctionnelle  Toulouse
> 
> Le candidat dans la 3me circonscription du Var comparat mardi 20 juin, 48 heures aprs le second tour, dans une affaire d'injures publiques et de diffamation contre une socit toulousaine. L'entreprise qu'il dirige vient aussi d'tre condamne en appel pour harclement moral.
> 
> [...]
> 
> Emmanuel Macron, un "ami de 10 ans"
> 
> Cette proximit avec le Prsident a-t-elle pu servir les intrts de son entreprise ? "Le monde du numrique s'est interrog et continue de s'interroger sur le financement du projet OpenPaas", explique un bon connaisseur du milieu des logiciels libres. En avril 2015, l'Etat injecte en effet prs de 11 millions d'euros dans ce projet cens concurrencer Google et Microsoft et pilot par... Linagora et Alexandre Zapolski. Or,  cette priode c'est Emmanuel Macron, "l'ami de 10 ans", qui est ministre de l'Economie.
> ...

----------


## ddoumeche

> Oui, mais j'y ajouterais la rflexion. On ne peut pas non plus apprendre pas soi-mme sans les mthodes de rflexion. La plupart des enfants les trouvent avec l'aide de leur parent ou de leur instit pour ceux qui ne sont pas dans des classes sur-charges, certains enfants les trouvent seuls, mais d'autres ne les trouvent pas. Ou pire, croient sincrement qu'ils sont incapables de rflchir.
> Non, je ne suis pas pour un enseignement principalement oral. Je pense que l'crit a aussi une place trs importante dans l'enseignement. Pour ce qui est de l'apprentissage des mthodes de rflexion, je pense qu'on peut le faire  l'oral et  l'crit (une fois que tous les enfants sont  l'aise avec l'crit).


De quelle mthodes de rflexion parlent-on ? il n'y a pas 15 mthodes pour faire une addition, pareil pour la multiplication (et encore pour ca, je triche parce que je ne connais pas mes tables et utilise une mthode personnelle)
Sinon ce n'est jamais que ce que les savants grecs ont noncs voila longtemps : lien de cause  effet, thse-hypothse-synthse

Ce n'est pas une question de surcharge mais de mixit (les fils de petits-bourgeois et les plus malins aident les plus faible), de discipline et de respect des professeurs. Et de se dbarrasser des inadapts

----------


## Invit

> De quelle mthodes de rflexion parlent-on ? il n'y a pas 15 mthodes pour faire une addition, pareil pour la multiplication (et encore pour ca, je triche parce que je ne connais pas mes tables et utilise une mthode personnelle)
> Sinon ce n'est jamais que ce que les savants grecs ont noncs voila longtemps : lien de cause  effet, thse-hypothse-synthse


Encore faut-il identifier les thses et hypothses. Les dialogues entre Mnon et Socrate illustrent assez bien le mcanisme d'identification, ainsi que les mcanismes permettant de pointer les arguments non valides. Quand tu lis un article de journal, tu peux dterminer au premier coup d'il quels sont les faits avrs, quels sont les faits qui sont  remettre en question, quelles sont les interprtations du journaliste et quels sont ses avis personnels. L'objectif en apprenant ces mcanismes aux enfants serait que davantage d'adultes soient capables de faire de mme. Qu'ils aient appris que tout ce qui est crit peut tre soumis  question. Et qu'ils sachent se poser les bonnes questions. Parce que l, c'est acquis pour trs peu de personnes, la plupart tant persuade que le journaliste reprsente la parole sacre. C'est d au fait qu'on apprend aux enfants  prendre les choses telles qu'ils les lisent. 




> Ce n'est pas une question de surcharge mais de mixit (les fils de petits-bourgeois et les plus malins aident les plus faible), de discipline et de respect des professeurs. Et de se dbarrasser des inadapts


Possible. Mais impossible  appliquer dans l'tat actuel des choses. La mixit n'est pas applicable parce que les pauvres sont rangs avec les pauvres et les bourgeois avec les bourgeois. Prix des loyers obligent. Quant au manque de discipline et de respect des professeurs, ce n'est pas gnralis. Dans l'cole de ma fille, c'est un aspect trs bien gr. Pour une raison que je ne m'explique pas, les parents sont de bonne volont. Mais avec 50 % des enfants qui parlent une langue trangre  la maison, forcment a coince. Ma fille est peut-tre la plus bourgeoise de sa classe. C'est dire ! Je suis mme pas cadre  ::lol:: . Aide ou pas aide, le programme de CP est intenable dans ces conditions.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Parce que l, c'est acquis pour trs peu de personnes, la plupart tant persuade que le journaliste reprsente la parole sacre. C'est d au fait qu'on apprend aux enfants  prendre les choses telles qu'ils les lisent.


On a aussi, et de plus en plus, le phnomne contraire. Tout ce qui vient des journalistes "mainstream" est faux, et la parole dvangile vient forcment de site underground, complotiste. 

Alors, entre ne pas prendre  la lettre tout ce qui se dit dans les journaux, et se jeter dans les bras des gnrateurs de fake news, y a de bonnes pratiques  prendre. Et, c'est vrai que l'ducation nationale ne prpare pas  a. Normalement, les cours de franais et de philo devraient s'en charger. Les cours d'histoire devraient aussi nous ouvrir  ce genre de comprhension.

Dj, je pense qu'on devrait faire de la philo de la seconde  la terminale, et pareil pour le franais.

----------


## halaster08

Pour en revenir a la loi de "moralisation".
Vous avez pas l'impression qu'on se fait un peu avoir ?
J'ai l'impression que toute cette histoire des ministres qui dmissionnent c'est juste un bel enfumage pour qu'on oubli/ne voit pas qu'au final cette loi va largement moins loin que les promesses de campagne et ne changeras pas grand choses finalement une fois mise en pratique.

----------


## ManusDei

http://www.anticor.org/2017/06/15/lo...de-la-justice/
Je serais moins catgorique. La loi ne va pas assez loin ok, mais dire que a ne changera pas grand chose... tu ne serais pas un peu Marseillais par hasard ?

----------


## Invit

> On a aussi, et de plus en plus, le phnomne contraire. Tout ce qui vient des journalistes "mainstream" est faux, et la parole dvangile vient forcment de site underground, complotiste.


Ce sont deux facettes d'un mme problme. On dtermine ce qu'on peut croire par rapport  la source. On devrait plutt faire appel  notre jugement. La conclusion de ce journaliste me semble raisonnable, pas raisonnable, ou je ne suis pas certain, j'ai besoin de plus d'infos.




> Alors, entre ne pas prendre  la lettre tout ce qui se dit dans les journaux, et se jeter dans les bras des gnrateurs de fake news, y a de bonnes pratiques  prendre. Et, c'est vrai que l'ducation nationale ne prpare pas  a. Normalement, les cours de franais et de philo devraient s'en charger. Les cours d'histoire devraient aussi nous ouvrir  ce genre de comprhension.
> 
> Dj, je pense qu'on devrait faire de la philo de la seconde  la terminale, et pareil pour le franais.


Oui, on peut tout  fait inclure cet aspect aux cours de franais et d'histoire go. Et y inclure les lyces technique et professionnel. Mais a demande une rvision du mode de fonctionnement actuel. L'analyse entre dans les programmes. C'est bien. Mais y faudrait aussi ajouter la capacit des lves  poser eux-mme la question. Ne pas attendre qu'on la leur pose. a pourrait par exemple tout simplement tre demander  l'lve de poser des questions pertinentes face  un texte. Y rpondre, c'est presque le plus facile.

----------


## Zirak

Par contre, vous parlez tous de l'cole, alors pour apprendre "dans la pratique", comment faire tout cela, ok, pourquoi pas.

Mais cela me choque qu'aucun d'entres-vous ne parle du rle des parents la-dedans...

Encore une fois, j'ai l'impression que l'on se dcharge de toute l'ducation des enfants au niveau du systme scolaire alors que ce n'est pas exclusivement son rle  lui. Les parents ont aussi le droit d'apprendre  leurs enfants  ne pas tre des moutons, et  ne pas croire tout ce qu'on leur raconte, et  leur montrer comment essayer de dmler le vrai du faux...

Enfin  mes yeux sur ce point l, c'est autant voir plus le rle des parents que de l'cole, que de "former" l'esprit des enfants  ce genre de pratique.

----------


## Invit

> Par contre, vous parlez tous de l'cole, alors pour apprendre "dans la pratique", comment faire tout cela, ok, pourquoi pas.
> 
> Mais cela me choque qu'aucun d'entres-vous ne parle du rle des parents la-dedans...
> 
> Encore une fois, j'ai l'impression que l'on se dcharge de toute l'ducation des enfants au niveau du systme scolaire alors que ce n'est pas exclusivement son rle  lui. Les parents ont aussi le droit d'apprendre  leurs enfants  ne pas tre des moutons, et  ne pas croire tout ce qu'on leur raconte, et  leur montrer comment essayer de dmler le vrai du faux...
> 
> Enfin  mes yeux sur ce point l, c'est autant voir plus le rle des parents que de l'cole, que de "former" l'esprit des enfants  ce genre de pratique.


Parce que c'est le mme problme que pour les autres matires. Si tu demandes aux parents d'apprendre les maths aux enfants, tu sais que quelques enfants sauront le faire et d'autres pas. Si les parents ne le font pas ou ne savent pas le faire, c'est l'enfant qui en ptit. Pourquoi ne pas mettre la collectivit  contribution pour essayer de donner les mmes chances  tous les enfants ?
Je l'ai dit, apprendre la philo  mes enfants me semble une tche aussi insurmontable que de leur apprendre  crire. J'essaie, mais c'est dur. J'aimerais beaucoup que la France profite et participe  la recherche qui est faite dans ce sens au Canada. C'est pour ce genre de choses qu'on vit en socit, et pas en ermite  ::D:

----------


## TallyHo

> Je serais moins catgorique. La loi ne va pas assez loin ok, mais dire que a ne changera pas grand chose...


Disons plutt qu'ils ont laiss juste ce qu'il faut pour calmer les gens sans que a les pnalise trop. Et puis ce n'est pas vot encore...

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Par contre, vous parlez tous de l'cole, alors pour apprendre "dans la pratique", comment faire tout cela, ok, pourquoi pas.
> 
> Mais cela me choque qu'aucun d'entres-vous ne parle du rle des parents la-dedans...
> 
> Encore une fois, j'ai l'impression que l'on se dcharge de toute l'ducation des enfants au niveau du systme scolaire alors que ce n'est pas exclusivement son rle  lui. Les parents ont aussi le droit d'apprendre  leurs enfants  ne pas tre des moutons, et  ne pas croire tout ce qu'on leur raconte, et  leur montrer comment essayer de dmler le vrai du faux...
> 
> Enfin  mes yeux sur ce point l, c'est autant voir plus le rle des parents que de l'cole, que de "former" l'esprit des enfants  ce genre de pratique.


Je suis d'accord que les parents doivent jouer un rle. Hlas, tous les parents n'ont pas le mme bagage. Et donc, les enfants ne sont pas gaux devant les parents qu'ils ont (a ne veut pas dire qu'ils sont moins bons parents que les autres pour le reste). 
C'est donc, normalement, l'cole de la Rpublique qui doit faire en sorte que tous les enfants aient accs  la mme qualit d'enseignements et fournir les bases essentielles  tous les lves, qu'ils soient d'un milieu CSP+ ou ouvrier. Et donc, j'attribuerai cette apprentissage  l'cole dans un souci d'galitarisme. 
Penses galement aux enfants d'immigrs, dont les parents ne parlent pas forcment bien franais, quant  le lire... 

Je rejoins Conan Lord sur la participation des lves en classes. Dans notre systme ducatif, je trouve que les lves sont trop spectateurs et pas assez acteurs. a a peut-tre changer (j'ai pass le bac il y plus de 30 ans...  ::aie:: ), mais ce n'est pas l'impression que j'en ai...

----------


## TallyHo

> Parce que l, c'est acquis pour trs peu de personnes, la plupart tant persuade que le journaliste reprsente la parole sacre. C'est d au fait qu'on apprend aux enfants  prendre les choses telles qu'ils les lisent.


A force de rpter le message, on finit par y croire :

----------


## Zirak

> Parce que c'est le mme problme que pour les autres matires. Si tu demandes aux parents d'apprendre les maths aux enfants, tu sais que quelques enfants sauront le faire et d'autres pas. Si les parents ne le font pas ou ne savent pas le faire, c'est l'enfant qui en ptit. Pourquoi ne pas mettre la collectivit  contribution pour essayer de donner les mmes chances  tous les enfants ?
> Je l'ai dit, apprendre la philo  mes enfants me semble une tche aussi insurmontable que de leur apprendre  crire. J'essaie, mais c'est dur. J'aimerais beaucoup que la France profite et participe  la recherche qui est faite dans ce sens au Canada. C'est pour ce genre de choses qu'on vit en socit, et pas en ermite


Alors oui mais non.  :;): 

Dj d'une part, je n'ai pas dit que c'tait exclusivement le rle des parents, mais que ce rle leur revenait autant (ou un peu plus)  eux qu' l'cole.

Ensuite, si on suit ce raisonnement, le rle des parents se rsume  forniquer point barre, et ensuite ils peuvent se dcharger de tout au niveau du systme scolaire. Pourquoi apprendre la politesse ou les bonnes manires  nos enfants ? Certains parents en sont incapables, l'cole le fera !

Pourquoi essayer de leur inculquer certaines valeurs ? L'cole leur en apprendra de toutes faons (mme si ce ne sont pas forcment les mmes).

Etc. Etc.


Enfin personnellement, je fais une distinction entre les matires "scolaires" qu'effectivement, on ne peut pas forcment demander aux parents d'enseigner  leur enfant (encore plus pass un certain niveau, si les profs font des tudes pour, il y a une raison), car l c'est effectivement le rle de l'cole, et des choses de ce genre, qui doivent "aussi" tre enseignes par les parents.

Des parents n'en sont pas capables ? Dans ce cas l oui, l'cole pourra aider. Maintenant, ce n'est pas parce que certains n'en sont pas capables, que plus personne ne doit le faire hein, car au final, on en arrive  la situation actuelle, ni les parents, ni l'cole ne le font... 

La socit, elle a bon dos, bien sr qu'elle doit essayer de donner les mmes chances  tout le monde, *l o c'est son rle*, mais  ne se reposer que sur elle, au final, on se retrouve avec des gnrations de plus en plus assistes, et qui raisonnent de moins en moins, car l'cole, bah elle ne peut pas tout faire. Rien que a, a devrait donner envie aux parents de se pencher un peu plus sur l'ducation de leurs enfants, si ils se souciaient vraiment de leur avenir, au lieu de se contenter du minimum et de refiler le "paquet"  l'ducation nationale. :p

----------


## ddoumeche

> Encore faut-il identifier les thses et hypothses. Les dialogues entre Mnon et Socrate illustrent assez bien le mcanisme d'identification, ainsi que les mcanismes permettant de pointer les arguments non valides. Quand tu lis un article de journal, tu peux dterminer au premier coup d'il quels sont les faits avrs, quels sont les faits qui sont  remettre en question, quelles sont les interprtations du journaliste et quels sont ses avis personnels. L'objectif en apprenant ces mcanismes aux enfants serait que davantage d'adultes soient capables de faire de mme. Qu'ils aient appris que tout ce qui est crit peut tre soumis  question. Et qu'ils sachent se poser les bonnes questions. Parce que l, c'est acquis pour trs peu de personnes, la plupart tant persuade que le journaliste reprsente la parole sacre. C'est d au fait qu'on apprend aux enfants  prendre les choses telles qu'ils les lisent.


Non, c'est parce que l'esprit critique a besoin d'annes et d'annes expriences. 
Tu prfres une socit de cyniques qui ne croient en rien et ne feront rien de leur vie ? 




> Possible. Mais impossible  appliquer dans l'tat actuel des choses. La mixit n'est pas applicable parce que les pauvres sont rangs avec les pauvres et les bourgeois avec les bourgeois. Prix des loyers obligent. Quant au manque de discipline et de respect des professeurs, ce n'est pas gnralis. Dans l'cole de ma fille, c'est un aspect trs bien gr. Pour une raison que je ne m'explique pas, les parents sont de bonne volont. Mais avec 50 % des enfants qui parlent une langue trangre  la maison, forcment a coince. Ma fille est peut-tre la plus bourgeoise de sa classe. C'est dire ! Je suis mme pas cadre . Aide ou pas aide, le programme de CP est intenable dans ces conditions.


Tu prches un convaincu. "Multiculturisation" de quartiers entiers qui font que les blancs de souches vont s'installer ailleurs et que le prix de l'immobilier chute, obissant aux loi de l'offre et de la demande.




> Dj, je pense qu'on devrait faire de la philo de la seconde  la terminale, et pareil pour le franais.


On ferait mieux de donner des cours de religion, ce serait plus productif.

----------


## Pierre.dupuy

Pour moi, faire passer une loi pour moraliser les politiques n'est pas la solution. Dj faire une loi qui rgit la morale rien que dans le concept c'est ridicule.

Il faudrait plutt changer les institutions pour au moins limiter les possibilits de corruptions, emploi fictif etc. Il faut mettre en place la possibilit  des commissions populaires d'inspecter en profondeur le travail des lus. 
J'ai aussi entendu une ide rcemment, donner un facteur aggravant de type "trahison"   la peine lorsqu'un lus se fait prendre et instaurer une crmonie de destitution histoire de rendre la chose la chose encore plus humiliantes.

----------


## Invit

> Non, c'est parce que l'esprit critique a besoin d'annes et d'annes expriences.


Dans ce cas, pourquoi l'esprit critique est ingal entre deux personnes du mme ge ? Est-ce que tu attribues entirement cette ingalit aux capacits innes ?




> Tu prfres une socit de cyniques qui ne croient en rien et ne feront rien de leur vie ?


Je ne comprends pas. Pourquoi rflchir signifierait ne croire en rien ? On peut raisonnablement croire.

----------


## Invit

> J'ai aussi entendu une ide rcemment, donner un facteur aggravant de type "trahison"   la peine lorsqu'un lus se fait prendre et instaurer une crmonie de destitution histoire de rendre la chose la chose encore plus humiliantes.


Je ne suis pas pour.  mon avis, l'ide est de rtablir l'galit vis--vis de la loi. Si les lus taient surveills autant que les allocataires, par exemple, je pense que ce serait suffisamment dissuasif. Pas besoin de rajouter l'humiliation.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Il faudrait plutt changer les institutions pour au moins limiter les possibilits de corruptions, emploi fictif etc.


Ce serait beau, mais c'est utopique puisque c'est toujours la mme quipe au pouvoir, ils ne vont pas se saboter.
Ils ne vont pas faire la dmarche pour perdre des privilges. ^^




> J'ai aussi entendu une ide rcemment, donner un facteur aggravant de type "trahison"   la peine lorsqu'un lus se fait prendre


En parlant de trahison, a me rappelle un vieux truc : Sarkozy a supprim la haute trahison.

a doit tre l dedans je crois :
Loi constitutionnelle n 2007-238 du 23 fvrier 2007 portant modification du titre IX de la Constitution

----------


## ddoumeche

> Dans ce cas, pourquoi l'esprit critique est ingal entre deux personnes du mme ge ? Est-ce que tu attribues entirement cette ingalit aux capacits innes ?


Mais parce que l'intelligence est le produit de la slection naturelle, des capacits individuelles, de l'hritage familial et de environnement.
Et on critiquera toujours par rapport  ses intrts de classe.

----------


## Zirak

> Penses galement aux enfants d'immigrs, dont les parents ne parlent pas forcment bien franais, quant  le lire...


Quel rapport ?

Il faut savoir parler parfaitement franais pour savoir duquer ses enfants ? On ne peut pas leur dire de ne pas croire tout ce qu'ils lisent / voient sans se poser de question, dans une autre langue que le franais ?  ::aie:: 

Il faut savoir parler parfaitement franais pour pousser ses enfants  tre curieux et  se poser des questions ? 



Je le redis une troisime fois (apparemment il n'y a pas que les immigrs qui ne lisent pas forcment bien le franais  ::D: ) :

*je ne dis pas* que c'est exclusivement aux parents d'apprendre cela  leurs enfants, et que l'cole ne devrait rien avoir  faire avec a, *je dis que la tache doit tre partage* , et que les parents, peu importe "leurs capacits", sont tout  fait  mme d'au moins "initier" leurs enfants  faire attention. Il n'y a pas forcment besoin que les parents fasse une tude de texte avec des exemples prcis  leurs enfants, mais au moins commencer  les duquer dans ce sens, et ensuite oui, l'cole pourra continuer la formation, avec l'appui d'exemples concrets.


Enfin bon de toutes faons, au final, personne ne le fait, comme a, c'est vite vu...  ::ptdr::

----------


## Pierre.dupuy

> Quel rapport ?
> 
> Il faut savoir parler parfaitement franais pour savoir duquer ses enfants ? On ne peut pas leur dire de ne pas croire tout ce qu'ils lisent / voient sans se poser de question, dans une autre langue que le franais ? 
> 
> Il faut savoir parler parfaitement franais pour pousser ses enfants  tre curieux et  se poser des questions ? 
> 
> 
> 
> Je le redis une troisime fois (apparemment il n'y a pas que les immigrs qui ne lisent pas forcment bien le franais ) :
> ...


En fait il faut sparer instruction et ducation. L'instruction doit tre du ressort de l'cole et l'ductaion du ressort des parents. L'cole ne devrait pas nous dire comment penser mais nous faire acqurir des connaissance. Et afin de preserver l'galit des chance l'cole doit inculqu une base de connaissance suffisante pour chacun. De l on peut se poser la question des devoirs  l'cole, la carte scolaire etc.

----------


## Invit

> En fait il faut sparer instruction et ducation. L'instruction doit tre du ressort de l'cole et l'ductaion du ressort des parents.


Ce n'est pas si simple. Sinon, l'cole ne servirait  rien, il suffirait de faire apprendre les bouquins aux enfants  la maison et le tour serait jou, on conomiserait des milliards en ducation  ::aie:: 
La diffrence entre instruction et ducation n'est pas non plus si vidente que ce que tu as l'air de penser. L'ducation civique, le sport, la musique, tu les mets dans quelle catgorie ? Et pourquoi penser entrerait dans la catgorie ducation ?

----------


## Zirak

> *L'cole ne devrait pas nous dire comment penser* mais nous faire acqurir des connaissance.


Alors, j'mettrais une trs grosse nuance :

au contraire l'cole (ou les parents, j'y tiens  ::D: ) doit te dire "comment" penser, en revanche ce qu'elle ne doit pas, c'est te dire "quoi" penser.

----------


## Invit

> *je ne dis pas* que c'est exclusivement aux parents d'apprendre cela  leurs enfants, et que l'cole ne devrait rien avoir  faire avec a, *je dis que la tache doit tre partage* , et que les parents, peu importe "leurs capacits", sont tout  fait  mme d'au moins "initier" leurs enfants  faire attention. Il n'y a pas forcment besoin que les parents fasse une tude de texte avec des exemples prcis  leurs enfants, mais au moins commencer  les duquer dans ce sens, et ensuite oui, l'cole pourra continuer la formation, avec l'appui d'exemples concrets.


L'exemple des fake news illustre trs bien la limite de cette dmarche. Prsentement, les parents sont tellement  la rue sur ce genre de choses que les gouvernements demandent aux rseaux sociaux de les duquer  ::aie:: 
Aprs, le fait que l'cole intervienne ne rglera bien sr pas tous les problmes, mais je suis convaincue que a permettrait d'aider les gnrations suivantes  voluer. Les parents transmettent leur culture  leurs enfants. Les intellectuels leur transmettront l'intellect. Mais beaucoup de parents sont ouvriers aujourd'hui. Que deviendront leurs enfants quand les machines auront pris le relais ? C'est le moment ou jamais de renforcer l'ducation (et l, je ne parle pas forcment de mon cheval de bataille du jour,  savoir la rflexion). Malheureusement, ds qu'on parle de budget, tout le monde tombe dans les pommes.

----------


## Zirak

> L'exemple des fake news illustre trs bien la limite de cette dmarche.


Non, a dmontre qu'il y a du boulot  faire, cela ne montre pas la limite de cette dmarche puisque aujourd'hui, cette dmarche n'existe pas, puisque ni les parents, ni l'cole ne le font...





> Prsentement, les parents sont tellement  la rue sur ce genre de choses que les gouvernements demandent aux rseaux sociaux de les duquer


Ce n'est pas seulement les parents, c'est toute la population sans conditions d'ge ni de sexe. Et le gouvernement et les rseaux sociaux, sont en partie gnrateur de fake news donc bon... 

Le pire, c'est que pour ce genre de truc, dans la plupart des cas, une simple recherche Google suffit pour apprendre qu'il s'agit d'un Hoax, il n'y a mme pas besoin d'avoir un niveau de rflexion trs "lev" pour a, cela demande juste de ne pas tout prendre pour argent comptant, chose qui peut trs bien tre enseigne par les parents, et plus difficilement  l'cole, o l'on te demande d'apprendre par coeur des trucs, pas toujours trs "juste" factuellement.

Si l'cole disait de ne pas croire tout ce que l'on peut lire ou entendre, elle se tirerait elle-mme une balle dans le pied sur certaines parties du programme.  ::aie:: 





> Aprs, le fait que l'cole intervienne ne rglera bien sr pas tous les problmes, *mais je suis convaincue que a permettrait d'aider les gnrations suivantes  voluer*. Les parents transmettent leur culture  leurs enfants. Les intellectuels leur transmettront l'intellect.


Encore une fois, je ne dis pas que l'cole ne doit pas intervenir, mais que cela doit tre un travail conjoint des deux parties. En fait je ne comprends pas pourquoi vous tenez  ce que cela soit exclusivement l'cole qui s'occupe de a, sans que les parents n'interviennent ??? C'est si mal que a de vouloir que les parents assument un peu plus / mieux l'avenir de leurs enfants ? Plutt que de juste leur rpter en boucle qu'ils doivent faire des tudes longues pour avoir un bel avenir, a leur cot quoi d'essayer de les duquer  mieux rflchir, pour qu'ils aient effectivement un meilleur avenir ? 





> *Mais beaucoup de parents sont ouvriers aujourd'hui*. Que deviendront leurs enfants quand les machines auront pris le relais ?


Et ? Tous les ouvriers ne sont pas dnu de rflexion... 

Et puis le nombre d'ouvriers diminue, les nombres dans les autres catgories de population augmentent (je vous laisse vrifier les chiffres de l'INSEE), mais j'ai pas l'impression que le niveau ait tendance  s'amliorer pour autant, bien au contraire.

Les enfants de CSP+ sont tout aussi "brainwash" par les rseaux sociaux et tout aussi incapable de dceler les fakes news que les enfants d'ouvriers. Je pense mme que les enfants d'ouvriers pourraient peut-tre mme avoir plus de facilits, car de par leur niveau social, ils vont plus avoir tendance  ctoyer des gens un peu "hors-systme" ou un peu plus "marginaux" qui ont, en gnral, justement plus tendance  remettre en cause certains trucs que des gens d'une classe plus "moyenne".

----------


## TallyHo

Pour le dput LREM Joachim Son-Forget, interrog sur la moralisation de la vie publique, la morale c'est le dbut de la charia...  ::aie::

----------


## ddoumeche

> L'exemple des fake news illustre trs bien la limite de cette dmarche. Prsentement, les parents sont tellement  la rue sur ce genre de choses que les gouvernements demandent aux rseaux sociaux de les duquer 
> Aprs, le fait que l'cole intervienne ne rglera bien sr pas tous les problmes, mais je suis convaincue que a permettrait d'aider les gnrations suivantes  voluer. Les parents transmettent leur culture  leurs enfants. Les intellectuels leur transmettront l'intellect. Mais beaucoup de parents sont ouvriers aujourd'hui. Que deviendront leurs enfants quand les machines auront pris le relais ? C'est le moment ou jamais de renforcer l'ducation (et l, je ne parle pas forcment de mon cheval de bataille du jour,  savoir la rflexion). Malheureusement, ds qu'on parle de budget, tout le monde tombe dans les pommes.


Les parents feraient mieux d'apprendre aux enfants  garder de la distance par rapports aux news. La surinformation n'a jamais rendu Aristote plus sage.




> Pour le dput LREM Joachim Son-Forget, interrog sur la moralisation de la vie publique, la morale c'est le dbut de la charia...


Il n'a pas tord.

----------


## TallyHo

> une simple recherche Google suffit pour apprendre qu'il s'agit d'un Hoax, il n'y a mme pas besoin d'avoir un niveau de rflexion trs "lev" pour a


Sauf que le net n'est pas la vrit, c'est un vecteur de communication qui peut tre influenc comme les autres par les stratgies de com'. Et c'est mme pire que les autres car c'est un peu plus chaotique et moins contrl.

Je pourrais te donner des dizaines d'exemples o tu as du total bullshit qui remonte dans les rsulats car le massage est rpt et repris par des milliers de gens, crant ainsi une sorte de preuve sociale et donc si tout le monde le dit, a ne peut tre que vrai.

Je reprends souvent cet exemple car c'est une des plus belles arnaques qui existent et qui est rgulirement propag par les mdias et mme les "experts" : le lait pour avoir son calcium.

L'inverse est vrai aussi, tu peux avoir un sujet srieux mais qui est repris malsainement par une quantit de sites pourris. Imaginons que je m'intresse  la voyance par exemple, mais vraiment pour son histoire, les diffrents types de voyance, son influence sur les politiciens, etc, je vais avoir toutes les merdes Mme Soleil qui vont remonter sur la 1re page.

----------


## Zirak

> Sauf que le net n'est pas la vrit, c'est un vecteur de communication qui peut tre influenc comme les autres par les stratgies de com'. Et c'est mme pire que les autres car c'est un peu plus chaotique et moins contrl.
> 
> Je pourrais te donner des dizaines d'exemples o tu as du total bullshit qui remonte dans les rsulats car le massage est rpt et repris par des milliers de gens, crant ainsi une sorte de preuve sociale et donc si tout le monde le dit, a ne peut tre que vrai.
> 
> Je reprends souvent cet exemple car c'est une des plus belles arnaques qui existent et qui est rgulirement propag par les mdias et mme les "experts" : le lait pour avoir son calcium.
> 
> L'inverse est vrai aussi, tu peux avoir un sujet srieux mais qui est repris malsainement par une quantit de sites pourris. Imaginons que je m'intresse  la voyance par exemple, mais vraiment pour son histoire, les diffrents types de voyance, son influence sur les politiciens, etc, je vais avoir toutes les merdes Mme Soleil qui vont remonter sur la 1re page.



Tu n'as pas compris mon propos, (ou j'aurais du tre plus clair, dsol), quand je parle d'une simple recherche Google, je veux dire que via une recherche web, on peut accder  des sites spcialiss dans le dmontage de fake news ou de hoax (et non, pas le Decodex  ::D: ) de type Hoaxbuster ou autres. 

On est bien d'accord qu'il ne faut pas "s"arrter"  la recherche de la news elle-mme sur Google.

Tout a pour dire, que vrifier une fake news, ne demande pas un niveau de rflexion si lev que a, mais surtout la motivation d'aller vrifier le flot incommensurable d'infos qui nous tombent sur la tronche.

----------


## Invit

> Encore une fois, je ne dis pas que l'cole ne doit pas intervenir, mais que cela doit tre un travail conjoint des deux parties. En fait je ne comprends pas pourquoi vous tenez  ce que cela soit exclusivement l'cole qui s'occupe de a, sans que les parents n'interviennent ???


Non, ce que je dis c'est qu'il ne faut pas attendre que les parents le fassent. Au final, on est d'accord puisque tu dis que l'cole doit intervenir aussi.




> C'est si mal que a de vouloir que les parents assument un peu plus / mieux l'avenir de leurs enfants ? Plutt que de juste leur rpter en boucle qu'ils doivent faire des tudes longues pour avoir un bel avenir, a leur cot quoi d'essayer de les duquer  mieux rflchir, pour qu'ils aient effectivement un meilleur avenir ?


Bien sr qu'en tant que parent on fait de son mieux. Mais ce n'est pas facile. On n'a pas de formation en science de l'ducation. On a un autre mtier qui nous prend 40 h par semaine. On peut remettre en question et proposer des amlioration du systme scolaire public sans pour autant vouloir se ddouaner de quoi que ce soit. Ce que je considre comme un fait : beaucoup d'adultes ne remettent pas en question ce qu'ils lisent. Ce qui me semble la solution la plus applicable : l'intgrer  l'cole. Tant mieux s'ils se tirent une balle dans le pied pour une partie du programme. De toute manire, la plupart des enfants n'intgrent pas ce qu'ils ne comprennent pas.





> Et puis le nombre d'ouvriers diminue, les nombres dans les autres catgories de population augmentent (je vous laisse vrifier les chiffres de l'INSEE), mais j'ai pas l'impression que le niveau ait tendance  s'amliorer pour autant, bien au contraire.
> 
> Les enfants de CSP+ sont tout aussi "brainwash" par les rseaux sociaux et tout aussi incapable de dceler les fakes news que les enfants d'ouvriers. Je pense mme que les enfants d'ouvriers pourraient peut-tre mme avoir plus de facilits, car de par leur niveau social, ils vont plus avoir tendance  ctoyer des gens un peu "hors-systme" ou un peu plus "marginaux" qui ont, en gnral, justement plus tendance  remettre en cause certains trucs que des gens d'une classe plus "moyenne".


Je n'ai pas l'impression, globalement, que les enfants d'intellectuels (parce que j'ai bien dit intellectuels) soient aussi dsarms que les autres. J'ai dit ouvrier, mais j'aurais d dire toutes les catgories dans lesquelles les deux parents travaillent, qui ne peuvent pas payer des cours supplmentaires  leurs gamins et qui sont trop crevs le week-end pour aller au muse. C'est bien plus vaste, effectivement.  :;):

----------


## TallyHo

> Tout a pour dire, que vrifier une fake news, ne demande pas un niveau de rflexion si lev que a, mais surtout la motivation d'aller vrifier le flot incommensurable d'infos qui nous tombent sur la tronche.


J'avais compris, c'est moi qui ne suis pas clair, j'ai rebondi sur ce que tu disais pour largir le propos sans penser spcialement aux sites d'hoax.

Je voulais dire que le net n'est pas un moyen de vrification fiable et que, pour s'y rfrer, il faut dj avoir un esprit form intellectuellement ou logiquement. Et donc on en revient  vote discussion de former les jeunes  connatre la socit,  rflchir,  "philosopher",  apprendre les lments de langage, etc...

Sinon je suis plutt d'accord avec Ddoumeche puisque c'est ce que je fais, limiter les sources d'infos est dj un dbut. Et apprendre  ses enfants  ne pas tomber dans l'infobsit, l'indignation permanente avec l'info motionnelle, etc... Dj rien que a, on aura avanc.

Et l je rejoins Conan Lord, a devra se faire  l'cole en partie pour que ces futurs parents le rpercutent dans l'ducation de leurs mouflets.

Aprs rien empche les parents de le faire mais il faut le bagage culturel pour a. Je crois que c'est el_slapper qui disait former sa fille  avoir un esprit critique, il peut le faire car il a surement la culture pour mais c'est loin d'tre le cas de tout le monde. Donc intgrer ces choses l  l'cole permet de le faire entrer dans la culture commune justement.

Maintenant il faudrait savoir une chose... Le veulent ils vraiment ? (ils = les politiciens bien sur)

----------


## Invit

> il faut dj avoir un esprit form intellectuellement ou logiquement. Et donc on en revient  vote discussion de former les jeunes  connatre la socit,  rflchir,  "philosopher",  apprendre les lments de langage, etc...


Voil, c'est exactement ce que je voulais dire. Et je crois que la tche est moins insurmontable qu'il n'y parat. Il n'y a pas forcment besoin de tronquer les autres programmes pour aller dans ce sens.

----------


## Pierre.dupuy

> Ce n'est pas si simple. Sinon, l'cole ne servirait  rien, il suffirait de faire apprendre les bouquins aux enfants  la maison et le tour serait jou, on conomiserait des milliards en ducation 
> La diffrence entre instruction et ducation n'est pas non plus si vidente que ce que tu as l'air de penser. L'ducation civique, le sport, la musique, tu les mets dans quelle catgorie ? Et pourquoi penser entrerait dans la catgorie ducation ?


Bah a reste de l'instruction pour moi. Mme l'ducation civique car c'est par ce biais que tu apprend (pas assez bien  mon gout)le fonctionnement des institutions franaise. aprs en France on a de la chance, on nous embte pas trop avec a. Si tu vas en Chine tu suivra des cours de communisme avec russite  l'examen pour pouvoir aller  l'universit.
Aprs mon point c'etait de dire, que pour que l'ducation soit galitaire il faut assurer que tout le monde ai les moyens de russir, et permettre de rgnerer nos elites aussi en passant.

----------


## souviron34

.
.
[MODE PUB = ON]


Je ne voulais pas intervenir dans votre discussion ici, puisque j'avais mis  jour mon billet de blog  ce sujet, mais vu les mots cits dans les dernires pages je me vois dans l'obligation de m'auto-citer  ::oops:: 

En ce qui concerne la rflexion, la philosophie, la prise en compte des fake news ou pas, l'abandon (ou pas) des enseignements divers et  varis permettant l'closion de la pondration, du doute, et o nous en sommes aujourd'hui, un peu partout en Occident, je suis oblig de remettre ici le lien sur une vido faite avec un psychologue ami, qui se veut un hymne  l'apologie du scepticisme positif et sain, et donc bien entendu appuy par une culture base sur les apprentissages de la philosophie et de la science...

(_Youtube, 2h10. Il y a une table des matires_) 







[MODE PUB = OFF]

----------


## TallyHo

> ...


Je suis compltement d'accord avec toi mais a ne touche pas que la technologie malheureusement... Les "tudes" sont devenues un vrai argument marketing, une preuve irrfutable pour Mme Michu (a marche, c'est prouv !), tous les secteurs sont touchs. Je m'intresse au sport et  la nutrition, c'est une vraie plaie, tu as une molcule magique toutes les semaines.

----------


## TallyHo

Puisque a fait longtemps qu'on en a pas parl (et pour revenir dans le sujet)... Un peu de news de Captain Clean !  ::D: 

Alors le monsieur commence  prparer le terrain visiblement. Maintenant il se peut qu'il y ait eu des mi-temps et blablabla :




> Le parti a donc embauch des gens, pays  mi-temps sur le compte du Modem, et, pour lautre mi-temps sur le compte du Parlement europen. Mais le Modem na jamais eu demplois fictifs, insiste Bayrou.
> 
> http://www.liberation.fr/france/2017...bayrou_1579148


Sauf que...




> "Les budgets des assistants parlementaires servaient  financer le fonctionnement du parti politique, au moins en partie, explique-t-il. Les temps partiels qui taient financs par l'Europe servaient les ambitions de Franois Bayrou. Il s'agissait bien d'emplois  temps partiels fictifs. Franois Bayrou ment quand il dit le contraire..."
> 
> http://www.francetvinfo.fr/politique...t_2250543.html


A la dcharge de Bayrou, il est dit dans l'article que tous les politiciens connaissent la combine. Donc le Modem n'est pas le seul  abuser (on s'en doute...). Mais quand on se prsente comme le chevalier blanc de la politique, a fait dsordre  ::mrgreen:: 

Suite au prochain numro devant la Justice...

----------


## TallyHo

Sur un message rcent, j'noncais des faits par rapport  Macron en demandant si a n'inquitait personne, sous-entendu les drives possibles...

Une des questions poses taient la chasse aux avocats et aux journalistes (les vrais ou les intellos d'opinions) qui ont des avis contraires  la "pense dominante". Jusque l c'tait discret mais a commence  se voir puisqu'ils s'attaquent aux journalistes et intellos connus maintenant.

Nouvelle victime : Natacha Polony vire de Paris Premire et d'Europe 1 pour une "idologie divergente" donc virer pour dlit d'opinions et non pas pour ses comptences. D'ailleurs ses chroniques taient dans le meilleur audimat de la chaine.

Nous avons aussi Thomas Sotto, toujours Europe 1, remplac par... Patrick Cohen, le symbole mme du journalisme larbinant et inquisiteur. On peut aussi penser  Frdric Tadde que France 2 n'a pas beaucoup retenu de partir.

Attention Messieurs Onfray, Zemmour, Finkielkraut et autres (peu importe leurs tendances, ici on parle de libert de penser et dbattre)... La purge a commenc...

----------


## Ryu2000

> La purge a commenc...


Mme Olivier Delamarche ne sera plus invit sur BFM Business :'(
BFM BUSINESS  EN MARCHE ARRIRE 



> Il fut un temps o BFM Business acceptait la contradiction et lanalyse divergente ds lors quelle tait source et  dose homopathique.
> 
> Dsormais elle fait  marche arrire , elle ne vendra que la lessive maison. Probablement lair du temps !


Les conoclastes disent la vrit, leur interventions n'ont donc pas leur place sur BFM...

Et sinon :
Nouveau scandale : Sylvie Goulard a quitt le gouvernement par peur de nouvelles rvlations : avant de devenir ministre des armes, elle stait fait payer, pendant plus de 2 ans, 10 000 dollars par mois par un  think tank  amricain

----------


## TallyHo

Une bonne nouvelle...




> Stphane Travert, ministre de l'Agriculture et de l'Alimentation, se dit favorable au retour de certains pesticides de type nonicotinode dans l'agriculture car pour certaines cultures, "il n'existe pas de produit de substitution". Interview par Jean-Jacques Bourdin sur RMC-BFMTV, le ministre confirme qu'un document de travail interministriel envisage cette possibilit.
> 
> http://www.ouest-france.fr/environne...verses-5091558


Rappelons que le nonicotinode est un insecticide surnomm le "tueur d'abeilles" et qu'il est responsable de leur mortalit croissante ces dernires annes. Sans parler des effets secondaires sur la nature en gnral et les nappes phratiques entre autres.

Rappelons aussi que les abeilles (et les pollinisateurs en gnral) sont essentielles pour les cultures (70% selon Wikipdia) et que l'agriculture embauche 1/3 des actifs dans le monde.

Donc il y a un triple risque : alimentaire, sanitaire et conomique.

Cela met aussi en lumire le double-jeu de Macron qui a rtiss large pendant sa campagne en disant tout et son contraire. D'un ct il a promis qu'il ne reviendrait pas sur l'interdiction des nonicotinodes. Et de l'autre ct, il a promis que la loi franaise ne serait pas plus restrictive que les normes UE (ce sur quoi s'appuie l'hypothse de rintroduire les nonicotinodes).

D'ailleurs en parlant de l'UE, que doit-on penser quand un Prsident est un europen convaincu qui ne sera jamais plus restrictif que les normes europennes et que le Conseil Europen Agricole propose d'assouplir les normes bio en autorisant mme un certain seuil de pesticides ?

----------


## lper

Ce n'est pas encore fait, Hulot a ragi.

https://www.lesechos.fr/industrie-se...es-2097432.php

----------


## Ryu2000

> D'ailleurs en parlant de l'UE, que doit-on penser quand un Prsident est un europen convaincu qui ne sera jamais plus restrictif que les normes europennes et que le Conseil Europen Agricole propose d'assouplir les normes bio en autorisant mme un certain seuil de pesticides ?


On verra ce que a va donner.
Est-ce que le gouvernement va couter Hulot ?

Mais bon ce serait un peu compliqu, a ferait une tiquette pour dire "BIO UE" et une autre pour dire "BIO Franais", parce que les lois franaises sont plus restrictives que les lois de l'UE.
Bon de toute faon dans le BIO on autorise dj pas mal de choses, comme 0,9% d'OGM par exemple...
C'est un peu l'arnaque parfois.

Mais au niveau des produits chimiques, il y en a aura de plus en plus autoriss par l'UE, parce que les lobbys sont puissants.

----------


## TallyHo

> Ce n'est pas encore fait, Hulot a ragi.
> 
> https://www.lesechos.fr/industrie-se...es-2097432.php


Oui j'ai vu a et esprons qu'il soit entendu ou que ce soit un ballon d'essai. Mais a n'enlve pas le fait que Macron va suivre l'UE (au moins il est clair l-dessus). Donc on peut quand mme s'interroger sur d'ventuelles marches arrires dans le futur ou que la charge revienne rgulirement.

Normalement, si a se fait, Hulot doit partir si il veut tre cohrent... Et j'espre surtout que les gens vont soutenir la constestation si elle s'organise.

----------


## DevTroglodyte

> On verra ce que a va donner.
> Est-ce que le gouvernement va couter Hulot ?


Visiblement les arbitrages seraient en sa faveur. Reste  voir si a va tenir.

----------


## lper

Tu me fais rire TallyHo  vouloir dnoncer tout le temps ce qui est pourtant  mes yeux un de tes plus grand dfaut, l'objectivit : la majorit de tes propos sont toujours contre Macron et je tiens tout de suite  te prciser que je ne suis pas du tout macroniste. Allez je te dfie de me trouver des macronneries positives ! ::zoubi::

----------


## TallyHo

> Visiblement les arbitrages seraient en sa faveur. Reste  voir si a va tenir.


Tu m'as devanc  ::): 

Alors Matignon a tranch en sa faveur apparemment. Mais, comme tu dis, reste  voir si a va tenir et on peut avoir un doute :




> Le gouvernement ne reviendra pas sur l'interdiction des nonicotinodes, est-il annonc. Cet arbitrage a t pris  l'occasion d'une runion tenue  Matignon le 21 juin dernier, prcise l'entourage du premier ministre mais un travail est en cours avec les autorits europennes.
> 
> http://www.lefigaro.fr/politique/201...d-abeilles.php


Ca veut dire quoi "un travail est en cours" ? Est ce qu'ils font pression pour durcir les normes europennes ? Est ce qu'ils essaient de nous entourlouper avec un joli paquet cadeau ?

Macron est ambige et contradictoire, tout le souci vient de l au dpart de ce couac...

----------


## Ryu2000

> je te dfie de me trouver des macronneries positives !


C'est pas vident comme dfi.

Je ne sais pas ce que TallyHo va trouver, mais il y a peut tre a :
Le RSI devrait tre dissous dans six mois

Supprimer le RSI c'est trs positif, mais il ne faut pas que l'alternative soit aussi mauvaise.
On verra bien.

----------


## TallyHo

> Tu me fais rire TallyHo  vouloir dnoncer tout le temps ce qui est pourtant  mes yeux un de tes plus grand dfaut, l'objectivit : la majorit de tes propos sont toujours contre Macron et je tiens tout de suite  te prciser que je ne suis pas du tout macroniste. Allez je te dfie de me trouver des macronneries positives !


Tu veux sans doute parler de l'objectivit sur Bayrou ?  :;): 

Je ne dnonce pas, je cite une dclaration qui me permet de faire un pont vers la contradiction de Macron qui a gnr ce couac et surtout de poser la question de ce qu'il fera si l'UE veut vraiment assouplir les normes. Avant de te marrer, il faut dj comprendre le sens du message...  ::P: 

Et merci de ne pas personnifier le dbat, le sujet est Macron et pas TallyHo...

----------


## TallyHo

> Je ne sais pas ce que TallyHo va trouver, mais il y a peut tre a :
> Le RSI devrait tre dissous dans six mois


Je n'ai rien  trouver, je parle de ce que je veux  ::):  Et puis je n'adhre pas  ce jeu de dupes qui consiste  affirmer gratuitement et dire "prouvez moi que j'ai tort".

Sinon pour le RSI, j'attends de voir comment a va s'articuler avec sa promesse de donner les allocs chmage aux entrepreneurs car il va falloir financer. Aprs je ne suis pas favorable  cette mesure car le risque priv ne doit pas tre  la charge de l'Etat. Et je dis cela en tant concern.

Par contre, c'est clair qu'il fallait mettre un coup de pied au cul du RSI, la mesure prise seule a du sens.

----------


## lper

> Tu veux sans doute parler de l'objectivit sur Bayrou ? 
> Je ne dnonce pas, je cite une dclaration qui me permet de faire un pont vers la contradiction de Macron qui a gnr ce couac et surtout de poser la question de ce qu'il fera si l'UE veut vraiment assouplir les normes. Avant de te marrer, il faut dj comprendre le sens du message...


Tiens encore un exemple :



> Macron est ambige et contradictoire, tout le souci vient de l au dpart de ce couac...





> Et merci de ne pas personnifier le dbat, le sujet est Macron et pas TallyHo...


Ben laisse un peu la place aux autres alors, toi et Ryu vous reprsentez plus d'un quart des messages, je trouve donc lgitime d'exprimer ma pense sur votre attitude car ce fil n'est pas du tout objectif  cause d'une majorit de vos interventions !

----------


## Zirak

> Je ne dnonce pas, je cite une dclaration qui me permet de faire un pont vers la contradiction de Macron qui a gnr ce couac et surtout de poser la question de ce qu'il fera si l'UE veut vraiment assouplir les normes. Avant de te marrer, il faut dj comprendre le sens du message...


Apparemment tu n'as pas du comprendre celui de lper vu que ce que tu lui rponds. Il ne parlait pas de ton dernier message, mais de tes X derniers messages, de faon gnrale. 

Ce qu'il veut dire, c'est que tu dnonce l'objectivit des uns et des autres dans les diffrents fils, mais qu'en l'occurrence toi tu ne l'es pas non plus. Aprs, il n'essai pas de te dcrdibiliser ou quoi que ce soit, il ne dit mme pas que ce que tu dis est faux, il fait juste remarquer un fait, point.   





> *Et merci de ne pas personnifier le dbat*, le sujet est Macron et pas TallyHo...


 ::ptdr::  ::ptdr::  Je ne m'en lasserais jamais...

T'es tellement  fond dans ton truc, que tu l'emploie n'importe quand, n'importe comment cette expression, au final je vais finir par croire que tu ne sais mme pas ce que cela veut dire... (oui l il y a attaque personnelle MAIS, je me moque car j'ai une question srieuse juste en dessous, c'est purement pdagogique, et puis au pire, c'est moi qui passera pour un c*n, tu n'auras pas tout perdu  ::D: )


@ nos pros de la langue :

D'ailleurs je me demande si en bon franais, on ne dirait pas plutt "personnaliser" le dbat, car le personnification consiste  prter des penses, des actes ou des sentiments  un objet ou un animal, ce qui n'est pas le cas ici, non ?

Quand TallyHo l'emploi, il est plutt question d'attaques personnelles pour dcrdibiliser l'autre, le "dbat" lui-mme n'est mme pas concern, ce n'est pas "le dbat" qui agit, pense ou a des sentiments. Ca fait un moment que a me trotte dans la tte, mais je ne trouve pas grand chose sur le net  ce propos.

----------


## Invit

> D'ailleurs je me demande si en bon franais, on ne dirait pas plutt "personnaliser" le dbat, car le personnification consiste  prter des penses, des actes ou des sentiments  un objet ou un animal, ce qui n'est pas le cas ici, non ?


Yep. "Aprs avoir bien rflchi, le dbat a conclu que...", a c'est de la personnification. "Personnaliser" colle. Bien vu Lulu.
Pour rfrence, la dfinition de personnaliser est ici : http://www.cnrtl.fr/definition/personnaliser (voire le 2.) et la dfinition de personnifier est l : http://www.cnrtl.fr/definition/personnifier.

----------


## lper

> Ca fait un moment que a me trotte dans la tte, mais je ne trouve pas grand chose sur le net  ce propos.


Tu dois pouvoir trouver l-dedans 
https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/%C3%89...%C3%A9torique)

Mais on n'est pas copains attention !!! ::aie::

----------


## Zirak

> Yep. "Aprs avoir bien rflchi, le dbat a conclu que...", a c'est de la personnification. "Personnaliser" colle. Bien vu Lulu.
> Pour rfrence, la dfinition de personnaliser est ici : http://www.cnrtl.fr/definition/personnaliser (voire le 2.) et la dfinition de personnifier est l : http://www.cnrtl.fr/definition/personnifier.


\o/

Je n'ajouterais rien, mais je n'en pense pas moins.


Edit :




> Tu dois pouvoir trouver l-dedans 
> https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/%C3%89...%C3%A9torique)
> 
> Mais on n'est pas copains attention !!!


Non, aucune trace ni de l'un ni de l'autre (et je ne cherche pas la dfinition de l'acte lui-mme).

Du coup, vu que tu m'envois sur une fausse piste, et que tu me fais perdre du temps, c'est clair que l'on ne va pas tre copains !  ::mouarf::

----------


## halaster08

> car ce fil n'est pas du tout objectif  cause d'une majorit de vos interventions !


Depuis quand les fils de discussion doivent tre objectif ?

----------


## lper

> Depuis quand les fils de discussion doivent tre objectif ?


Je pense que dans tous dbats, il faut un certain quilibre sinon comme ici a devient un lynchage et trs peu constructif  mon got.

----------


## Zirak

> Depuis quand les fils de discussion doivent tre objectif ?


Arrtes de personnifier les fils de discussions !  ::ptdr:: 

(Ce sont les intervenants qui doivent tre objectifs  ::D: )


Depuis qu'on nous demande de dbattre sainement et dans le calme ? 

Non car bon, encore une fois "dbattre" avec quelqu'un qui a un parti pris, et qui reste sourd  tout autre argument, quel est l'intrt ? 

Si on est objectif, on peut prendre les bons points d'un ct et de l'autre, et essayer de trouver le meilleur compromis possible, et en gnral, les deux intervenants en sortent plus "grandis". 

Si c'est discuter X heures entre gens borns pour qu'au final, tout le monde reste exactement sur la mme position qu'avant, je n'appelle pas a dbattre, j'appelle a perdre X heures. 


Enfin, si y'a pas besoin d'tre objectif, faut pas s'tonner que a finisse n'importe comment.

----------


## halaster08

> Je pense que dans tous dbats, il faut un certain quilibre sinon comme ici a devient un lynchage et trs peu constructif  mon got.


Si tu trouves des choses a dire pour dfendre Macron n'hsites pas  les partager, malheureusement ce qui est annonc pour l'instant c'est franchement pas glorieux, et comme on parle de ce qui est annonc effectivement c'est pas trs flatteur pour notre prsident.
PS: le fil prcdent sur Hollande n'tait pas du tout objectif non plus.
PS2: on ne peux demander au gens de changer d'avis sous prtexte qu'il est majoritaire.




> Arrtes de personnifier les fils de discussions ! 
> 
>  (Ce sont les intervenants qui doivent tre objectifs )


Je suis d'accord mais dans le message de Iper il dit bien que le fil n'est pas objectif et non ses participants




> Si c'est discuter X heures entre gens borns pour qu'au final, tout le monde reste exactement sur la mme position qu'avant, je n'appelle pas a dbattre, j'appelle a perdre X heures.


C'est malheureusement ce qui se passe dans la plupart des fils pour la plupart des intervenants. (moi y compris)
Regarde toi et le fil de l'upr, tu n'as pas chang d'avis alors que les arguments sont btons ...

----------


## lper

> Je suis d'accord mais dans le message de Iper il dit bien que le fil n'est pas objectif et non ses participants





> car ce fil n'est pas du tout objectif  cause d'une majorit de vos interventions !


La cause c'est que deux participants ne sont pas objectifs  mes yeux, j'ai mme donn un exemple !

----------


## lper

> Si tu trouves des choses a dire pour dfendre Macron n'hsites pas  les partager, malheureusement ce qui est annonc pour l'instant c'est franchement pas glorieux, et comme on parle de ce qui est annonc effectivement c'est pas trs flatteur pour notre prsident.
> PS: le fil prcdent sur Hollande n'tait pas du tout objectif non plus.
> PS2: on ne peux demander au gens de changer d'avis sous prtexte qu'il est majoritaire.


J'attends dj les rsultats avant de me faire une opinion, tiens ce soir le chmage par exemple...

Et pis Hollande pour moi n'tait pas un si mauvais prsident que a en ses ides propres, il lui a manqu de poigne  mon avis. Personne n'est parfait en tout cas.

----------


## Invit

> Regarde toi et le fil de l'upr, tu n'as pas chang d'avis alors que les arguments sont btons ...


Un tuyau : ne pars pas du principe que l'autre doit changer d'avis. a peut accidentellement arriver quand il se plante compltement (une mauvaise info par exemple), mais en gnral, les avis sont moduls/enrichis et non drastiquement modifis aprs un dbat sain.
Qui est-ce qui a une signature avec des liens vers des conseils pour dbattre sereinement dj ? Cet article est super bien.

----------


## behe

> Regarde toi et le fil de l'upr, tu n'as pas chang d'avis alors que les arguments sont btons ...


 ::mouarf::   Bon second degr, si ce n'est pas le cas : quels sont les arguments en bton? 
UE cre par les nazis americains?
Le dcoupage des rgions franaise, c'est pour faire exactement le mme dcoupage qu'aux USA?
Le dalai Lama a rencontr Hitler ou un gars nazi  l'age de 4ans, donc c'est un nazi qui travaille maintenant pour les USA?
Que la Russie n'a jamais envoy une troupe en Ukraine?
Que les 30 glorieuses n'avaient rien  voir avec un pays en reconstruction et sous perfusion americaine niveau argent?
Les autres j'ai oubli depuis le temps.

----------


## TallyHo

> Je pense que dans tous dbats, il faut un certain quilibre sinon comme ici a devient un lynchage et trs peu constructif  mon got.


Quel lynchage ? Je donne des informations et j'en profite pour mettre en lumire ce qui me semble tre un problme pour maintenant ou plus tard. A savoir, les contradictions qu'il peut y avoir entre des promesses lectorales et son voeu de suivre l'UE. Comme il y a eu avec cette histoire d'insecticide avant que le 1er Ministre dsamorce la polmique.

C'est quand mme un peu le but du forum de lancer un dbat ou une question, non ? Rien n'empche de rpondre sur le fond comme l'a fait DevTroglodyte en ajoutant une nouvelle information au lieu de faire des jugements de personnes ou du pinaillage linguistique.




> Arrtes de personnifier les fils de discussions !


Je peux tout  fait accepter ceci : "Ton message n'est pas objectif quand tu cris que Macron est ceci ou cela" mais je n'accepterais pas : "Ton dfaut est ton manque d'objectivit". D'autant plus quand le message a que ce contenu. Tu saisis la nuance ? Dans le premier cas, je conteste un message. Dans le 2me cas, je juge ta personne.




> Si tu trouves des choses a dire pour dfendre Macron n'hsites pas  les partager


Voila, tout  fait. Personne empche d'argumenter contre les infos donnes et/ou de donner son analyse.




> Je suis d'accord mais dans le message de Iper il dit bien que le fil n'est pas objectif et non ses participants


Niet ! https://www.developpez.net/forums/d1...i/#post9401509 

Mais bon... On ne va pas y passer le rveillon non plus  ::): 

Sinon pour relancer le sujet sur Macron avec une petite note subjective humoristique :




> Napolon Macron . Quand Dutronc chambre le prsident en plein concert
> 
>   Bercy les Vieilles Canailles font la fte au pdt Macron prsent dans la salle, entre mise en bote et ovation , a comment sur Twitter le journaliste Michal Darmon, prsent au concert, prcisant ensuite que Jacques Dutronc n'avait pas hsit  parler de  Napolon Macron .
> 
> http://www.ouest-france.fr/culture/m...ailles-5089354


Le privilge d'tre artiste... On peut tout dire  ::D:

----------


## Zirak

> Regarde toi et le fil de l'upr, tu n'as pas chang d'avis *alors que les arguments sont btons* ...


J'ai ri...

Comme behe, j'espre que c'est du second degr...  ::roll:: 

On va pas refaire le fil, mais non, les arguments ne sont pas btons. Aprs tu aurais voulu que je change d'avis sur ? L'UPR ou sur le fait de devoir sortir de l'UE ? 

Dans le second cas, non, les arguments ne m'ont pas convaincu, je suis dsol, et mme si je reconnais volontiers tout un tas de problme dans l'UE actuelle, je pense que c'est la ralisation qui pose problme, plutt que l'ide elle-mme, du fait de vouloir se regrouper. Donc effectivement, je ne deviendrais jamais anti-UE (et si tu as bien tout lu le fil sur l'UPR, tu sais mme que j'aurais tendance  tre pour un regroupement mondial, d'une part pour supprimer tout un tas de problme (vasion fiscale, concurrence sur le cot du travail, les conflits arms entre nations, etc. etc.), mais aussi car de nombreux problmes, notamment cologiques, ne pourront tre traits qu'au niveau mondial).

Donc j'entends bien les problmes soulevs par certains, que ce soit l'UPR, deuche ou mme ryu, mais je ne suis pas d'accord avec les causes dans certains cas, ou avec les solutions proposes dans d'autres.


Dans le 1er cas, si tu parles de mon avis sur l'UPR, bah dixit ci-dessus, comme ils ne m'ont pas convaincu, je ne vois pas pourquoi je changerais d'avis et me mettrais  voter pour eux ?


Aprs je l'ai dj dit dans le fil en question, si on arrive  me donner des arguments btons, et que l'on me dmontre que sortir de l'UE (mme provisoirement, quitte  refaire un truc mieux derrire) est la seule solution, ok je signe, pour l'instant, je n'ai que des promesses que "forcment" a ira mieux. 






> Je peux tout  fait accepter ceci : "Ton message n'est pas objectif quand tu cris que Macron est ceci ou cela" mais je n'accepterais pas : "Ton dfaut est ton manque d'objectivit". D'autant plus quand le message a que ce contenu. Tu saisis la nuance ? Dans le premier cas, je conteste un message. *Dans le 2me cas, je juge ta personne.*


Et ? 

Alors dj, tu peux "constater" quelque chose, sans forcment mettre un jugement. 

En l'occurrence, lper constate que tu n'es pas forcment trs objectif, mais il ne juge pas la qualit du propos, il n'a pas dit que ce que tu disais tait faux, car tu n'tais pas objectif, il a juste fait remarqu que tu allais souvent que dans un sens, et que si tu tais plus objectif, tu balancerais sur les points ngatifs, mais tu soulverais galement les points positifs (bon aprs pour Macron, c'est moi qui ne vais pas tre trs objectif pour le coup, mais peut-on lui trouver des points positifs, je te l'accorde ?  ::aie:: ).

En fait, il ne critique pas l'objectivit du contenu du propos tenu (ton cas 1 de ton exemple), mais l'objectivit du choix des propos voqus, tu saisis la nuance ?

----------


## Mat.M

> Bon second degr, si ce n'est pas le cas : quels sont les arguments en bton? 
> UE cre par les nazis americains?
> Le dalai Lama a rencontr Hitler ou un gars nazi  l'age de 4ans, donc c'est un nazi qui travaille maintenant pour les USA?


a y est on est reparti dans la loi de Godwin...
je ne comprends pas pourquoi a revient invitablement dans les discussions...
Hitler s'est en principe suicid, Goring a t jug au tribunal de Nuremberg, Dresde,Leipzig villes rases par les bombardements allis..
depuis les casques  pointe,les Panzer III , IV, les Stukas  y'a tout de mme eu des autres vnements politiques tout de mme y'a eu mai 1968  ::mrgreen:: 



> PS: le fil prcdent sur Hollande n'tait pas du tout objectif non plus.
> ...


n'tait pas du tout objectif non plus....ok mais quelle est prcisment l'objectivit du quinqennat Hollande ? 
Comme celui de Macron galement ?  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Mat.M

> Aprs cette election prsidentielle assez anime, avec des candidats aux profils diffrents, il est temps de commencer le nouveau quinquenat.


mouuuaaaha ha je me marre je me marre en lisant Macron les gens vont s'imaginer que Mr Macron va tout changer d'un coup de baguette magique et que les choses vont aller mieux comme par miracle.
Alors que les chiffres du chmage aujourd'hui sont mauvais..
pour rappel le gouvernement actuel ne commentera pas les chiffres du chmage eh oui les mauvaises nouvelles a ne se commente pas 

Bon ok cela fait  peine un mois que le nouveau chef de l'Etat est  l'Elyse mais c'est incroyable toute la navet vhicule par les mdias

----------


## TallyHo

> En l'occurrence, lper constate que tu n'es pas forcment trs objectif, mais il ne juge pas la qualit du propos


Donc nous sommes bien dans un jugement de personne et pas une critique de l'argumentaire...




> il a juste fait remarqu que tu allais souvent que dans un sens, et que si tu tais plus objectif, tu balancerais sur les points ngatifs, mais tu soulverais galement les points positifs


Et rien ne l'empche de participer en contre-argumentant avec des points positifs selon lui. C'est exactement ce que je regrette dans mon message prcdent.

Au passage, puisque vous tes pointilleux sur le vocabulaire, avant de dire que je ne suis pas objectif, encore aurait il fallu que j'interprte suivant mes convictions... Hors ce n'est pas le cas, tout ce que j'ai nonc avec l'histoire de l'insectiside est du factuel et j'ai fini mon propos avec un questionnement.

Tu aurais pu dire que je n'tais pas objectif si j'avais dit que Macron est un salop, qu'il n'a aucune parole et blablabla...

----------


## TallyHo

> Alors que les chiffres du chmage aujourd'hui sont mauvais..


On ne peut pas lui mettre sur le dos quand mme, il est l depuis 1 mois  ::): 

Non... Il vaut mieux lui taper dessus avec l'UE, c'est plus sur !  ::aie::  <--- Ceci est de l'humour

----------


## halaster08

> J'ai ri...
> 
> Comme behe, j'espre que c'est du second degr...


Puisqu'il faut prciser, oui c'tait bien une connerie.
Mais a illustre mon propos prcdent, sur le fil de l'upr comme sur les autres chacun est venu avec ses convictions et est reparti avec.
Depuis que je frquente ce forum je crois pas avoir vu une seule personne changer de convictions entre son premier message sur un sujet et son dernier.




> Qui est-ce qui a une signature avec des liens vers des conseils pour dbattre sereinement dj ? Cet article est super bien.


Mathieu Vergne il me semble.

----------


## GPPro

> On ne peut pas lui mettre sur le dos quand mme, il est l depuis 1 mois


Euh je rappelerai encore une fois qu'il a t en charge de la politique conomique de Hollande pendant quasi 5 ans, que ce soit en conseiller spcial co  l'Elyse ou en ministre de l'co...

----------


## TallyHo

> Euh je rappelerai encore une fois qu'il a t en charge de la politique conomique de Hollande pendant quasi 5 ans, que ce soit en conseiller spcial co  l'Elyse ou en ministre de l'co...


Attention  toi, les rdeurs de l'objectivit macronnienne guettent...  ::D: 

Pour tre srieux, oui il a une fonction dans l'Etat depuis un certain nombre d'annes mais le problme du chmage remonte avant lui. Et puis,  la dcharge des politiciens, tout ne dpend pas d'eux. Tu as des raisons externes aussi qu'ils ne peuvent pas matriser (la crise par exemple).

----------


## lper

Bon, j'espre que l'on va avoir un vnement historique ce matin avec pour la premire fois une femme au perchoir, a fait plaisir au moins de voir une telle parit dans le milieu politique !
Le jour o l'on ne fera plus ce genre de remarque la "lutte" pour l'galit sera vraiment gagne.
et pis on ne va pas dire que a vient du mouvement REM, restons objectif... ::aie::

----------


## lper

> Donc nous sommes bien dans un jugement de personne et pas une critique de l'argumentaire...


Alors jugement de personne, en effet sur ton objectivit qui dteint aussi sur ton argumentaire.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Regarde toi et le fil de l'upr, tu n'as pas chang d'avis alors que les arguments sont btons ...


 ::ptdr::

----------


## Zirak

> Donc nous sommes bien dans un jugement de personne et pas une critique de l'argumentaire...


Non toujours pas, nous sommes dans la constatation de faits, point. Encore une fois, tu peux constater quelque chose, sans porter jugement (enfin pas tous apparemment).





> Et rien ne l'empche de participer en contre-argumentant avec des points positifs selon lui. C'est exactement ce que je regrette dans mon message prcdent.


Non, ce que tu regrette, c'est qu'il ait os dire un truc sur toi. Je ne vois pas comment tu pourrais regretter qu'il n'ai pas fait ceci ou cela, puisque tu n'as pas compris son propos (et que tu ne l'as toujours pas compris)...





> Au passage, puisque vous tes pointilleux sur le vocabulaire


Bah quand on se pense suprieur aux autres, et que l'on agit en tant que tel, on essai de ne pas accuser les autres en employant des termes inexactes, a fait un peu tche.  :;): 





> avant de dire que je ne suis pas objectif, encore aurait il fallu que j'interprte suivant mes convictions... Hors ce n'est pas le cas, tout ce que j'ai nonc avec l'histoire de l'insectiside est du factuel et j'ai fini mon propos avec un questionnement.
> 
> Tu aurais pu dire que je n'tais pas objectif si j'avais dit que Macron est un salop, qu'il n'a aucune parole et blablabla...


C'est bien ce que je disais, tu n'as toujours pas compris les propos de lper...

Et c'est lper qui ne te trouve pas objectif, pas moi, moi j'en ai rien  faire, j'essai juste de te retranscrire ce qu'il essai de dire, puisque tu ne comprends pas.





> Attention  toi, les rdeurs de l'objectivit macronnienne guettent...


Essayer de faire le mariole  propos d'un truc o t'as rien pig, c'est le meilleur moyen de passer pour "un gland"  ::D: . 

D'ailleurs la rfrence aux rdeurs de l'objectivit macronnienne, c'est pas une attaque personnelle du coup ? Je croyais que c'tait mal ?  Ou comme d'hab, tu es le seul  avoir droit de le faire ?


Enfin bref, pas la peine de m'inclure dans les "rdeurs" en plus de "la meute", j'en ai rien  faire de tes propos sur Macron, tu peux dire tout le mal de lui que tu veux, ou avoir un discours biais  son propos, a m'en frle une sans toucher l'autre. Je me moque compltement de ton objectivit galement, encore une fois, j'essayais juste de t'claircir les propos de lper, mais comme tu prends tout pour une "agression" et pour une "personnalisacification" du dbat (mwahaha), a part direct en cou***es  chaque fois... Ouverture d'esprit qu'il disait... Savoir se remettre en cause qu'il disait...

----------


## halaster08

> Bon, j'espre que l'on va avoir un vnement historique ce matin avec pour la premire fois une femme au perchoir, a fait plaisir au moins de voir une telle parit dans le milieu politique !
> Le jour o l'on ne fera plus ce genre de remarque la "lutte" pour l'galit sera vraiment gagne.


Pas convaincu du tout, si c'est juste symbolique a ne sert a rien.
C'est pas a qui va compenser la diffrence de salaire de 20% en moyenne de toutes les franaise.

----------


## lper

> Attention  toi, les rdeurs de l'objectivit macronnienne guettent...


Et moi je ne suis pas condescendant.

----------


## Jon Shannow

En parlant de Macroneries, j'entendais hier, sur RTL (je crois) que le "silence" des syndicats vis  vis de la loi Travail  venir, tait en parti du au fait que Macron les aurait "menacer" de mettre dans la loi sur la moralisation des institutions, un volet les concernant.

Dcidment, si a se confirme, le syndicalisme franais est autant  vomir que la politique...  ::calim2::

----------


## Zirak

> En parlant de Macroneries, j'entendais hier, sur RTL (je crois) que le "silence" des syndicats vis  vis de la loi Travail  venir, tait en parti du au fait que Macron les aurait "menacer" de mettre dans la loi sur la moralisation des institutions, un volet les concernant.


Ca ou il a esquiv certains points tout simplement. Certains d'entre-vous ont surement dj du voir la vido, o il sort d'une runion avec les "partenaires sociaux", il discute avec je ne sais plus quel ministre, qui lui demande si a s'est bien pass, Macron rpond "oui", et le ministre lui repose une question du genre "et sur tel sujet ils n'ont rien dit ?", et Macron qui rpond "Non, je ne leur en ai pas parl.", avec le ministre  ct qui lui rtorque "euh, fais gaffe aux camras l.", et hop, la discussion s'arrte.

Je trouve que cela en dit long sur le personnage.

----------


## Jon Shannow

Un petit billet sur l'atmosphre mdiatique du moment...

Je ne sais ce qu'il faut en penser...

----------


## Invit

> Un petit billet sur l'atmosphre mdiatique du moment...
> 
> Je ne sais ce qu'il faut en penser...


J'ai du mal  voir les mcanismes l derrire. Le snat et l'assemble nationale nomment les membres du CSA qui nomment les dirigeants de Radio France. Dans ces conditions, la libert de la presse d'tat me semble complique, chacun ayant trs clairement intrt  suivre la tendance au-dessus s'il ne veut pas tre ject.
J'avais pris la dcision de boycotter Radio France en 2009. Je vais poursuivre dans cette voie.

----------


## TallyHo

> ...


Si vous ne comprenez pas la diffrence entre dire  une personne que son propos est con et traiter la personne de con, je ne peux rien pour vous... Et le pire, tu veux dfendre lper alors qu'il dit lui-mme qu'il s'attaque bien  la personne.




> Alors jugement de personne, en effet sur ton objectivit qui dteint aussi sur ton argumentaire.


Vous n'tes pas capable de rpondre sur le fond ? C'est a votre exigence de "qualit" dans les dbats dont vous nous rabachez sans cesse les oreilles avec vos Deuche et autres ?

Maintenant si tu es si certain de vos thories, je te conseille de les mettre  l'preuve dans le vie relle. Discute avec des collgues et dis leur que ce sont des crtins finis au lieu de critiquer leurs propos. Et on verra comment ils ragiront...

Quand je dis que Bayrou doit quitter le Gouvernement, je ne dis pas qu'il doit le faire car je ne peux pas l'encadrer, l tu pourrais dire que je ne suis pas objectif. Je le dis aprs une analyse des faits politiques.

Quand je dis qu'il y a une chasse aux intellos, je ne dis pas que je ne peux pas encaisser Macron, que c'est un Hitler en puissance, l tu pourrais dire que je ne suis pas objectif. Je le dis aprs avoir eu connaissance des faits d'viction de journalistes contestataires.

Quand je dis que le couac de l'insectiside montre que la contradiction des promesses de Macron peut poser souci et amne un questionnement sur sa position si l'UE recule sur cette question, je l'cris en citant les faits, il n'y a aucun jugement personnel.

Aprs je peux avoir une mauvaise analyse ou ne pas tre en accord avec quelqu'un, on peut en discuter sur le fond, aucun souci. Et comme je te l'ai dit, je peux mme accepter un peu de "jugement" si le gros du message repart trs vite vers une argumentation sur le fond. Du type "Tu n'es pas objectif parce que tel fait dmontre le contraire, Macron a dit cela aussi, etc...".

Par contre, si c'est un message vide de contenu avec aucun fond ou des pics rpts dans les rponses, c'est l o je place le curseur de l'attaque personnelle.

A vous Cognacq Jay ! J'en ai fini avec vos procs en place publique, continuez  vous amuser si a vous chante...  ::):

----------


## TallyHo

> Dcidment, si a se confirme, le syndicalisme franais est autant  vomir que la politique...


Ca fait longtemps que le syndicalisme ne reprsente plus personne et ne voit que sa gueule... Je parle au niveau de la direction bien sur, les dlgus sur le terrain sont encore un peu concerns par les travailleurs.




> Un petit billet sur l'atmosphre mdiatique du moment...


C'est un phnomne que j'ai constat depuis quelques semaines aussi, j'ai fait un message l-dessus encore rcemment pour dire ce que j'en pense. C'est inquitant si l'attaque contre la presse / intellos d'opinion (et celle qui est contre lui bien sur) se confirme.

----------


## halaster08

Manuel Valls rejoint le groupe LREM.
Gros foutage de gueule, aprs lui avoir refus l'investiture, ils l'acceptent quand mme dans le groupe ...
Ils savaient bien que soutenir Valls pour les lgislatives leur aurait port prjudice mais maintenant que c'est fini, il retrouve sa place.
Et aps on va encore dire que non, Macron n'est pas dans la continuit d'Hollande ...

----------


## TallyHo

J'ai trouv une girouette pire que Bayrou ! <--- Ceci n'est pas objectif par souci humoristique.




> Je quitte le Parti socialiste, ou le Parti socialiste me quitte, annonce Manuel Valls
> 
>  Siger dans le groupe En Marche, cest une possibilit , a estim l'ancien Premier ministre...
> 
> http://www.20minutes.fr/politique/20...e-manuel-valls


Il me fait piti... Ca me fait penser  ET qui dprime de ne pas avoir de maison...  ::mrgreen:: 

*[EDIT]*




> Manuel Valls rejoint le groupe LREM.


Tu m'as devanc ! C'est fait officiellement ?

----------


## halaster08

> Tu m'as devanc ! C'est fait officiellement ?


Oui, j'ai lu qu'il y avait eu un vote a main lev et que a avait t accept.
Mais pour moi c'est pas Valls la girouette, il a jamais cach qu'il voulait rejoindre Macron.

----------


## Invit

Qu'il profite tant que a dure. Il va dgager avec la lgislative partielle, a lui fera les pieds.

----------


## halaster08

> Qu'il profite tant que a dure. Il va dgager avec la lgislative partielle, a lui fera les pieds.


Pourquoi lui? De toute faon c'est pas pour tout de suite a, si? A mon avis la rduction du nombre de dputs et la part de proportionnelle, on ne verra pas a avait avant 5ans car il faudrait un nouveau vote.

----------


## lper

> Discute avec des collgues et dis leur que ce sont des crtins finis au lieu de critiquer leurs propos. Et on verra comment ils ragiront...


Je t'ai trait de crtin, de con, je me suis attaqu  ta personne ? Dcidment t'as un gros problme de comprhension sur ce que j'ai crit, je rpte "tu n'es pas objectif  mes yeux point barre !" Par contre toi avec le ton que tu emploies, a devient trs lourd.

----------


## TallyHo

> Mais pour moi c'est pas Valls la girouette, il a jamais cach qu'il voulait rejoindre Macron.


Oui mais, avant a, il n'tait pas pote avec Macron. Un peu comme Bayrou qui le flinguait 1 an avant en disant qu'il tait vraiment incompatible avec lui et qui lui a donn son soutien ensuite.

Par contre, un bon point pour De Sarnez qui n'a pris la prsidence du groupe. La mme retenue du ct de leurs allis LREM aurait t bienvenue...

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Ca fait longtemps que le syndicalisme ne reprsente plus personne et ne voit que sa gueule... Je parle au niveau de la direction bien sur, les dlgus sur le terrain sont encore un peu concerns par les travailleurs.


C'est vrai. Mais je trouve cela de plus en plus visible. Une loi pire que celle qui a vu des milliers de personnes manifestes pendant des mois, va tre accepte par les syndicats, juste pour prserver les avantages de leurs directions...  ::vomi:: 





> C'est un phnomne que j'ai constat depuis quelques semaines aussi, j'ai fait un message l-dessus encore rcemment pour dire ce que j'en pense. C'est inquitant si l'attaque contre la presse / intellos d'opinion (et celle qui est contre lui bien sur) se confirme.


HA ! Dsol, je n'avais pas vu ton message.  ::oops:: 
a commence  faire pas mal de "dtails" inquitants sur le nouveau pouvoir en place vis  vis de la libert de la presse. C'est un srieux retour en arrire, me semble-t-il ? Non ?

----------


## TallyHo

Il n'y a pas  tre dsol, je rappelais ce message pour appuyer ton propos et te donner raison. Et aussi parce que personne en parle dans la presse... Ou pas beaucoup de monde  ce que j'ai vu, Causeur a dnonc cette chasse aux intellos me semble t-il. Bon aprs je ne lis pas tout. Il y a peut-tre eu d'autres articles.

----------


## Invit

> Pourquoi lui? De toute faon c'est pas pour tout de suite a, si? A mon avis la rduction du nombre de dputs et la part de proportionnelle, on ne verra pas a avait avant 5ans car il faudrait un nouveau vote.


Parce que FI conteste le rsultat du vote  Evry. Il y a eu des irrgularits constates (http://www.huffingtonpost.fr/2017/06...uv_a_22488920/). Pour une victoire avec 200 voix d'cart, il n'y a pas forcment besoin de beaucoup pour annuler l'lection.

----------


## Zirak

> Vous n'tes pas capable de rpondre sur le fond ? C'est a votre exigence de "qualit" dans les dbats dont vous nous rabachez sans cesse les oreilles avec vos Deuche et autres ?


Encore une fois, tu es  ct de la plaque, je m'en fou de te rpondre sur le fond en l'occurrence, j'essayais juste d'claircir le propos de lper que tu ne comprenais pas.





> Maintenant si tu es si certain de vos thories, je te conseille de les mettre  l'preuve dans le vie relle. Discute avec des collgues et dis leur que ce sont des crtins finis au lieu de critiquer leurs propos. Et on verra comment ils ragiront...


Pourquoi des crtins finis ? C'est impossible de ne pas tre objectif, sans tre un crtin ? Tu n'as jamais dit  personne irl qu'il n'tait pas objectif, sans vous battre aprs ?  

Pourquoi tu vas dans l'exagration, c'est une technique de manipulation pour dcrdibiliser mon propos ? 





> Quand je dis que Bayrou doit quitter le Gouvernement, je ne dis pas qu'il doit le faire car je ne peux pas l'encadrer, l tu pourrais dire que je ne suis pas objectif. Je le dis aprs une analyse des faits politiques.
> 
> Quand je dis qu'il y a une chasse aux intellos, je ne dis pas que je ne peux pas encaisser Macron, que c'est un Hitler en puissance, l tu pourrais dire que je ne suis pas objectif. Je le dis aprs avoir eu connaissance des faits d'viction de journalistes contestataires.
> 
> Quand je dis que le couac de l'insectiside montre que la contradiction des promesses de Macron peut poser souci et amne un questionnement sur sa position si l'UE recule sur cette question, je l'cris en citant les faits, il n'y a aucun jugement personnel.
> 
> Aprs je peux avoir une mauvaise analyse ou ne pas tre en accord avec quelqu'un, on peut en discuter sur le fond, aucun souci. Et comme je te l'ai dit, je peux mme accepter un peu de "jugement" si le gros du message repart trs vite vers une argumentation sur le fond. Du type "Tu n'es pas objectif parce que tel fait dmontre le contraire, Macron a dit cela aussi, etc...".


La aussi  ct de la plaque, 5 fois que je l'cris, il ne critiquait pas le propos lui-mme, mais le fait que c'tait toujours des propos  charge (aprs on est d'accord, que a dpend de l'actualit). Bref, il ne faisait que constater cela, c'est tout. C'est toi qui prend a pour une agression de la terre entire encore et qui en fait tout un pataqus car tu n'es pas foutu de comprendre cette $^$^ de nuance...






> A vous Cognacq Jay ! *J'en ai fini avec vos procs en place publique*, continuez  vous amuser si a vous chante...


CF ce que je disais ci-dessus, il constate un truc, et te fait une simple remarque, et a devient un procs en place publique ? lol quoi





> Si vous ne comprenez pas la diffrence entre dire  une personne que son propos est con et traiter la personne de con, je ne peux rien pour vous...


Dj personne n'a dit cela, cela ne sert  rien d'exagrer.

Donc je le redis une dernire fois, je ne dfend pas lper, je n'ai mme pas dit qu'il avait raison ou quoi que ce soit, je ne faisais qu'claircir son propos, car bizarrement, ds qu'il s'agit de toi, tu ne comprends plus le franais, et tu es toujours  ct de la plaque, alors que pour critiquer les autres, tu matrises trs bien la langue, c'est quand mme tonnant non ?

----------


## ddoumeche

> En parlant de Macroneries, j'entendais hier, sur RTL (je crois) que le "silence" des syndicats vis  vis de la loi Travail  venir, tait en parti du au fait que Macron les aurait "menacer" de mettre dans la loi sur la moralisation des institutions, un volet les concernant.
> 
> Dcidment, si a se confirme, le syndicalisme franais est autant  vomir que la politique...


Il l'a toujours t, que peux tu esprer de syndicats subventionns, et donc avec un avantage concurrentiel des mauvais et pro-patronat par rapport aux petits revendicatifs.
C'est le mme problme avec la presse

----------


## TallyHo

> ...


On discutait tranquillement quand lper a fait un message qui ne portait que sur ma personne et vide de contenu sur le fond du sujet. Ensuite je lui ai rpondu en prcisant mon propos et en lui disant que le sujet est Macron et pas TallyHo. Jusque l, tout se passait bien malgr le petit change de "politesse" avec lper.

Le sujet a commenc  partir en sucette quand tu as commenc  jouer ton zorro du web en partant dans tes multi-quotes de pinaillages accusateurs, comme  ton habitude quand il s'agit de taper sur les "mchants dsigns". 

Dsol de te le dire mais tu ne serais pas intervenu, on n'aurait pas eu 2 pages de polmiques. On aurait changer 2-3 "gentilesses" avec lper et on en aurait fini sans partir dans une escalade. Il suffit de relire les 2-3 dernires pages pour s'en convaincre.

Alors maintenant si tu as quelque chose  me dire sur le fond, on peut en discuter. Dans le cas contraire, je te laisse  tes jugements personnels.

----------


## TallyHo

> C'est le mme problme avec la presse


Pas toute la presse,uniquement la presse mainstream. Les mdias et autres intellos indpendants ne bnficient pas de subvention en gnral. Ils vivent de la vente de leurs bouquins, confrences et autres prestations. Par exemple, est ce qu'un Onfray ou une Polony recoivent une subvention pour leurs chaines YT ?

----------


## behe

> Pas toute la presse,uniquement la presse mainstream. Les mdias et autres intellos indpendants ne bnficient pas de subvention en gnral. Ils vivent de la vente de leurs bouquins, confrences et autres prestations. Par exemple, est ce qu'un Onfray ou une Polony recoivent une subvention pour leurs chaines YT ?


C'est quoi le rapport entre la presse et youtube? Toute la presse a des subventions, ou des credits d'impots.

----------


## Zirak

> Le sujet a commenc  partir en sucette *quand tu as commenc  jouer ton zorro du web* en partant dans tes multi-quotes de pinaillages accusateurs, comme  ton habitude quand il s'agit de taper sur les "mchants dsigns".


Tu te rends compte que c'est exactement ce que tu fais en permanence avec Ryu ?  ::ptdr:: 

Tu te rends compte du ridicule de la situation, car pour la millionime fois, tu m'accuse moi (ou un autre, a dpend des jours) de faire ce que toi tu fais en permanence ?  ::aie:: 





> Dsol de te le dire mais tu ne serais pas intervenu, on n'aurait pas eu 2 pages de polmiques. On aurait changer 2-3 "gentilesses" avec lper et on en aurait fini sans partir dans une escalade. Il suffit de relire les 2-3 dernires pages pour s'en convaincre.


Oui, 2/3 "gentillesses" o tu l'envoi chier car t'es  ct de la plaque. Juste en prcisant son propos, j'aurais pu viter ces 2/3 "gentillesses" et accessoirement ces 2/3 pages, mais comme d'hab, et tu l'as encore prouv ici, tu prends tout mal, tu en fais des caisses, et tu ne comprends pas la moiti de ce que l'on te raconte (et je ne parle mme pas d'ventuellement te remettre un minimum en cause, et te dire que effectivement, tu avais mal compris son propos, j'ai laiss tomber tout espoir de ce ct l aussi...)  





> Dans le cas contraire, je te laisse  tes jugements personnels et autres insultes.


Oui laissez-nous donc tiens, a nous fera des vacances...  ::zoubi:: 





> C'est quoi le rapport entre la presse et youtube?


Aucun mais que veux-tu... En plus c'est compltement "con" ce qu'il dit encore une fois, Que cela soit Polony ou n'importe qui, sous quel prtexte devrait-on leur vers une subvention ? Dj ils sont dj "pays" par les vues, et puis poster une vido sur Youtube, a leur cot 0, encore qu'on subventionne la presse "papier" car y'a des salaires, des loyers, des frais pour faire tourner la boutique, je peux comprendre.  

Sinon, il faut que l'tat subventionne TOUS les youtubeurs, et puis aussi chaque blog, et puis ceux qui postent des tweets, et puis aussi...

----------


## DevTroglodyte

> mais comme d'hab, et tu l'as encore prouv ici, tu prends tout mal, tu en fais des caisses, et tu ne comprends pas la moiti de ce que l'on te raconte (et je ne parle mme pas d'ventuellement te remettre un minimum en cause, et te dire que effectivement, tu avais mal compris son propos, j'ai laiss tomber tout espoir de ce ct l aussi...)


T'es conscient que c'est comme a qu'opre un troll, j'espre ?  ::P:

----------


## TallyHo

> T'es conscient que c'est comme a qu'opre un troll, j'espre ?


Le troll commence ici, juste aprs ma rponse  lper :




> oui l il y a attaque personnelle MAIS, je me moque car j'ai une question srieuse juste en dessous, c'est purement pdagogique, et puis au pire, c'est moi qui passera pour un c*n, tu n'auras pas tout perdu )


Attaque personnelle de son propre aveu et il s'en fout de ne pas respecter les rgles du forum. Avant ce message, les changes tait  peu prs tranquilles. Encore une fois, il suffit de lire le fil pour s'en convaincre.

----------


## TallyHo

> C'est quoi le rapport entre la presse et youtube? Toute la presse a des subventions, ou des credits d'impots.


Le rapport est que ddoumeche dit que la presse peut avoir un souci de "libert" vu qu'elle est subventionne (ce que je rejoins comme point de vue). Donc je rponds que des intellos et autres journalistes indpendants ne le sont pas et qu'ils sont plus libres de parole, notament sur YT puisque c'est le site vido number one.

Mais bon, je te concde que la forme interrogative de mon propos prte  confusion. Pour faire simple, arrtons de lire la presse mainstream et regardons du ct des intellos et observateurs indpendants. Bien entendu, je parle de l'approfondissement d'un sujet et pas de l'actualit courante. C'est clair que tu ne vas pas dbattre avec Onfray ou Polony sur la cravate de Hollande  ::): 

Tiens... D'ailleurs en parlant de a :




> Assemble nationale : Mlenchon et les Insoumis refusent le port de la cravate
> 
> Les dputs de la France insoumise souhaitent remettre en question le code vestimentaire de lAssemble.
> 
> http://www.rtl.fr/actu/politique/vid...ate-7789133715


Je pense qu'il n'y a vraiment pas de quoi en faire un article... Ces codes vestimentaires sont dats  mon avis, tant qu'on a une tenue correcte.

Vous en pensez quoi ?

----------


## TallyHo

Des nouvelles de Ferrand :




> Richard Ferrand  nouveau pingl par "Le Canard enchan"
> 
> Richard Ferrand n'est plus ministre. Mais Le Canard enchan continue de publier des informations sur le dsormais chef de file des dputs de La Rpublique en marche. Dans son dition date du mercredi 28 juin, l'hebdomadaire titre sur "les nouvelles surprises du systme Ferrand" et prsente l'ancien ministre de la Cohsion des territoires comme un "militant du mutualisme familial".
> 
> http://www.francetvinfo.fr/politique...e_2257945.html


Certes, rien d'illgal pour le moment mais a montre bien que ce monsieur est issu de l'ancien systme que Macron voudrait "moraliser". Pourquoi ne pas commencer par prendre ses distances avec ces vieux profiteurs ?

----------


## Bousk

> Aucun mais que veux-tu... En plus c'est compltement "con" ce qu'il dit encore une fois, Que cela soit Polony ou n'importe qui, sous quel prtexte devrait-on leur vers une subvention ? Dj ils sont dj "pays" par les vues, et puis poster une vido sur Youtube, a leur cot 0, encore qu'on subventionne la presse "papier" car y'a des salaires, des loyers, des frais pour faire tourner la boutique, je peux comprendre.


Si tu espres gagner ta vie avec youtube, ou ne serait-ce que gagner quelques sous, dsol de t'apprendre que oui a a un cot.
Ne serait-ce que matriel, puis en temps pour diter et monter la vido.
Enfin poster des vidos sur youtube n'empche pas d'avoir un loyer  payer, des frais, factures, nourriture etc...
 ::weird:: 

Si un youtuber a un statut presse, il devrait tre subventionn comme les autres, que son format soit vido, papier ou que sais-je.
Pourquoi on devrait subventionner la presse papier sinon ? Ils sont dj pays par les encarts pubs, puis si les vues a paye, ils devraient tre contents que des gens lisent et a devrait leur suffire.  ::roll::

----------


## DevTroglodyte

> Si tu espres gagner ta vie avec youtube, ou ne serait-ce que gagner quelques sous


Surtout qu'avec les changements de politique rcents de YT, pour gagner sa vie avec les vues, faut faire quelques millions de vues, et encore, si le bot dtecte du contenu soumis  de la proprit intellectuelle, c'est pas toi qui touche l'argent.

----------


## Zirak

> Si tu espres gagner ta vie avec youtube, ou ne serait-ce que gagner quelques sous, dsol de t'apprendre que oui a a un cot. Ne serait-ce que matriel, puis en temps pour diter et monter la vido.


Car tu crois que Polony poste des vidos sur Youtube pour gagner sa vie ? LOL

Et puis tu penses bien qu'elle doit faire des montages de fou, et elle-mme d'ailleurs...





> *Enfin poster des vidos sur youtube n'empche pas d'avoir un loyer  payer, des frais, factures, nourriture etc...*


Euh oui, comme tout le monde. 

Quand je te parlais de loyer, des salaires (et pas juste de quoi payer les factures de la personne qui fait ses vidos) et autres frais, je parlais *du local du journal*, aprs les gens ont aussi leur propre loyer, leur bouffe et tout le reste... 

Entre faire des vidos chez toi, et faire tourner une entreprise, qui utilise des sous-traitants, je suis dsol mais non, niveau frais cela n'a rien  voir.  ::roll:: 





> Si un youtuber a un statut presse, il devrait tre subventionn comme les autres, que son format soit vido, papier ou que sais-je.


Oui et non, si c'est un journaliste qui ne fait son job que sur Youtube,  la limite pourquoi pas, si c'est quelqu'un qui poste une vido tous les 6 mois en dilettante, ou que la vido n'a pas un contenu journalistique, je ne vois pas pourquoi il devrait tre subventionn ?





> Pourquoi on devrait subventionner la presse papier sinon ? Ils sont dj pays par les encarts pubs, puis si les vues a paye, ils devraient tre contents que des gens lisent et a devrait leur suffire.


Tu sais qu'on la subventionne car ils vendent  perte justement, car la pub et les ventes ne suffisent pas ? Juste pour viter les pertes d'emplois. Mais sur le fond oui, on ne devrait pas subventionner la presse papier dj.

C'est quoi l'intrt d'aller refiler encore du fric  ct  un youtubeur qui fait faire 10, 20 ou 30 000 vues ? Ce n'est pas comme si l'tat avait de l'argent en trop hein...


@DevTroglodyte : je sais bien que cela ne rapporte rien d'o les guillemets autour de "pays". Polony doit dj bien gagner sa vie, elle a perdu un de ses jobs, on ne va pas lui verser une "pension" parce qu'elle fait quelques vidos sur Youtube.  ::aie::

----------


## DevTroglodyte

> @DevTroglodyte : je sais bien que cela ne rapporte rien d'o les guillemets autour de "pays". Polony doit dj bien gagner sa vie, elle a perdu un de ses jobs, on ne va pas lui verser une "pension" parce qu'elle fait quelques vidos sur Youtube.


a... jvais pas dire le contraire ^^

----------


## Invit

> Tu sais qu'on la subventionne car ils vendent  perte justement, car la pub et les ventes ne suffisent pas ? Juste pour viter les pertes d'emplois. Mais sur le fond oui, on ne devrait pas subventionner la presse papier dj.


Il me semble qu'on subventionne la presse prive justement dans l'esprit de favoriser la libert de la presse. Nos impts servent donc d'un ct  financer la presse publique, et de l'autre la presse prive. Si la presse prive coule, il ne restera plus que la presse publique. 
Sinon pour la montisation YT, il faut aussi garder  l'esprit que la politique de Google concernant les contenus politiques est trs restrictive.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Il me semble qu'on subventionne la presse prive justement dans l'esprit de favoriser la libert de la presse.


Moi je suis contre le fait de subventionner la presse.
Si les journaux taient de qualit, ils n'auraient pas besoin de subvention...

a cote des dizaines de millions d'euro  la France pour rien, personne achte les journaux papiers.
Presse subventionne - Les 20 journaux les plus aids par l'Etat

Et en plus a n'aide pas la libert de la presse, puisque les mdias n'attaquent pas sur certains sujet afin d'viter de perdre des subventions...

----------


## Invit

En arrtant de subventionner la presse prive, le risque serait que seule la presse publique soit en mesure de fournir les infos, ce qui n'est pas souhaitable non plus. Ce systme n'est pas parfait, mais il a au moins le mrite d'tre un minimum transparent. Ce n'est pas dpourvu de toute logique, a vite que la presse soit trop chre pour les particuliers pour que tout le monde puisse accder aux infos.

----------


## lper

> Moi je suis contre le fait de subventionner la presse.
> Si les journaux taient de qualit, ils n'auraient pas besoin de subvention...


Et encore UNE attaque gratuite sans fondement sur la presse et les journalistes, et UNE !

----------


## ArnaudEIC

> Et en plus a n'aide pas la libert de la presse, puisque les mdias n'attaquent pas sur certains sujet afin d'viter de perdre des subventions...


C'est vrai que des mdias subventionns tel que "Valeurs actuelles" ou encore "Prsent" n'attaquent pas certains sujets.
Toi et ta phobie des mdias alors que mme les pire sont subventionns, si c'est pas du dlire complotiste, qu'est ce que c'est ?

----------


## Invit

> C'est vrai que des mdias subventionns tel que "Valeurs actuelles" ou encore "Prsent" n'attaquent pas certains sujets.
> Toi et ta phobie des mdias alors que mme les pire sont subventionns, si c'est pas du dlire complotiste, qu'est ce que c'est ?


Je ne suis pas d'accord. L'(auto-)censure reste un vrai problme, a n'a rien d'un dlire complotiste, surtout par les temps qui courent. Je pense par exemple aux Guignols. J'ignore  quel point les subventions en sont responsables ( mon avis, pas pour beaucoup, je souponne des mcanisme bien moins transparents). Ce qu'il faut remarquer dans cette liste, ce n'est pas tant les mdias subventionns, mais plutt les mdias non subventionns.
Ceci dit, je ne pense pas que l'arrt des subventions y changerait quoi que ce soit.

----------


## Zirak

> En arrtant de subventionner la presse prive, le risque serait que seule la presse publique soit en mesure de fournir les infos, ce qui n'est pas souhaitable non plus.


Qu'appelle-tu la presse "publique" ? 

Aprs sur le fond, je suis d'accord, mais il y a de grosses drives quand mme.

Subventionner le presse d'information,  la limite, je suis d'accord, mais subventionner les journaux de programmes tl style tl 7 jours ou autre, ou mme des journaux "pro" dit par des banques ou autres pour leurs clients, je trouve que cela dpasse un peu le cadre du droit  l'information.

----------


## ArnaudEIC

> Je ne suis pas d'accord. L'(auto-)censure reste un vrai problme, a n'a rien d'un dlire complotiste, surtout par les temps qui courent. Je pense par exemple aux Guignols. J'ignore  quel point les subventions en sont responsables ( mon avis, pas pour beaucoup, je souponne des mcanisme bien moins transparents). Ce qu'il faut remarquer dans cette liste, ce n'est pas tant les mdias subventionns, mais plutt les mdias non subventionns.
> Ceci dit, je ne pense pas que l'arrt des subventions y changerait quoi que ce soit.


Un problme li aux actionnaires pas aux subventions. Typiquement les guignol c'est a, de mme que le zapping.

Et donc la non subvention de quel journal te choque ?

----------


## Invit

> Qu'appelle-tu la presse "publique" ?


Radio France et France tl. C'est vrai que ce n'est pas de la presse papier, mais je ne crois pas que a change grand chose, au fond. 




> Aprs sur le fond, je suis d'accord, mais il y a de grosses drives quand mme.
> 
> Subventionner le presse d'information,  la limite, je suis d'accord, mais subventionner les journaux de programmes tl style tl 7 jours ou autre, ou mme des journaux "pro" dit par des banques ou autres pour leurs clients, je trouve que cela dpasse un peu le cadre du droit  l'information.


Je suis d'accord. Aprs,  vrifier, mais il me semble que ce sont des subventions indirectes pour les frais d'acheminement. On pourrait les remettre en question avec l'arrive d'Internet (et surtout la privatisation de la poste).

----------


## Invit

> Un problme li aux actionnaires pas aux subventions.


Tout  fait, mais a reste une vraie question. On ne peut pas savoir dans quelle mesure les subventions interviennent dans le processus d'auto-censure.




> Et donc la non subvention de quel journal te choque ?


Le canard enchan par exemple. Tu me diras, c'est peut-tre eux qui n'en veulent pas  ::lol::

----------


## ArnaudEIC

> Le canard enchan par exemple. Tu me diras, c'est peut-tre eux qui n'en veulent pas


Bonne question effectivement, je n'ai pas trouv de rponse  la question en cherchant un peu sur le net !

----------


## seedbarrett

Le canard enchain est surtout l'un des rare journal rentable... Et ce sans aucune pub. Comme quoi, le public veut de la qualit et de l'indpendance  :;):

----------


## TallyHo

> Si un youtuber a un statut presse, il devrait tre subventionn comme les autres, que son format soit vido, papier ou que sais-je.


Merci d'lever un peu le dbat en dissociant le statut et le support. Mais, pour tre tout  fait clair, je prcise que mon propos a t une nouvelle fois dform et que je ne disais pas de subventionner les journalistes sur YT. Mon message de dpart est de dire que les subventions peuvent jouer sur la libert de ton d'un journal / intello / commentateur / etc..., a peut agir comme une laisse. Avoir une bquille est utile mais si je te l'enlve, tu t'croules  ::):

----------


## TallyHo

> C'est vrai que des mdias subventionns tel que "Valeurs actuelles" ou encore "Prsent" n'attaquent pas certains sujets.


Et qui te dit qu'ils ne sont pas laisss "tranquilles" pour le moment car a fait le jeu des politiciens ? Il n'y a rien de complotiste  le dire, a peut aussi tre une stratgie politique, tout comme on nous agite l'pouvantail du FN  chaque lection.

----------


## TallyHo

Puisqu'on parlait de la purge des intellos et de libert de la presse... Aprs avoir voulu imposer les journalistes aptes  les suivre en dplacement :




> Soire de Las Vegas: le gouvernement met en garde la presse
> 
> La formule n'est pas sans ambigut. Le porte-parole du gouvernement Christophe Castaner a demand ce mercredi  la presse de "ne pas chercher  affaiblir" la ministre du Travail Muriel Pnicaud, ancienne responsable de Business France vis par une enqute, "car nous sommes dans un moment important pour la rforme du travail".
> 
> http://www.lexpress.fr/actualite/pol...d_1922489.html


Magnifique... On devrait centraliser les rdactions  Matignon, ce serait beaucoup plus simple  ::aie::

----------


## lper

Bien que je sois pour une rforme du code du travail, beaucoup de choses en ce moment m'intriguent en effet ! :8O:

----------


## el_slapper

J'ai beau tre plutt favorable  nombre de points de leur programme, l, ils m'inquitent. Ca, et le ratissage des postes de l'assemble d'habitude dvolus  l'opposition, sous prtexte que les rpublicains n'ont pas su se mettre d'accord, a pue grave. Je veux dire, les rpublicains ont tent le coup lors de l'affaire Fillon, tout le monde leur a ri au nez, et  juste titre.

Le pouvoir, a monte vraiment  la tte.  ::aie::

----------


## TallyHo

> Le pouvoir, a monte vraiment  la tte.


Toujours... Mme sans parler d'tre Prsident ou Ministre, les autres en face sont en train de se pourrir la gueule pour des postes. Ils ont mal choisi leur nom, les fondations sont pourries :




> Thierry Solre. Le dput "constructif" lu questeur, psychodrame  l'Assemble
> 
> http://www.letelegramme.fr/france/th...7-11577223.php


Le sujet "Le changement c'est maintenant" avait combien de pages ? Parce qu' ce rythme l de conneries, on va exploser le record et la BDD de DVP en 3 mois  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Fuigi

> Le sujet "Le changement c'est maintenant" avait combien de pages ? Parce qu' ce rythme l de conneries, on va exploser le record et la BDD de DVP en 3 mois


1214 soit un peu plus de 20 pages par mois. Pour le moment c'est bien parti  ::aie::  

Aprs c'est le dbut du mandat donc on en parle plus a joue surement. Mais pour l'autre topic au mme dlais aprs l'lection (macron = 14 mai et hollande 15 mai donc au 1er juillet 2012) il y avait 26 pages sur le sujet.

Allez moi j'ai encore un peu d'espoir qu'on va pas totalement ce faire *******  ::aie::

----------


## Ryu2000

> Allez moi j'ai encore un peu d'espoir qu'on va pas totalement ce faire *******


Arrtez desprer tout de suite.
Vous vous faites du mal.

On va prendre extremement chre avec 5 ans de Macron !
Il est encore pire qu'Hollande/Sarkozy.

----------


## TallyHo

Pour reprendre le titre d'une mission, il y a les paroles :




> Le renouvellement de notre vie publique simposera  tous ds demain. La moralisation de notre vie publique, la reconnaissance du pluralisme seront ds le premier jour le socle de mon action.
> 
> _Emmanuel Macron_


Et les actes :




> Business France : le mail qui implique Muriel Pnicaud
> 
> Dans l'enqute Business France sur l'organisation d'une soire en marge d'un dplacement d'Emmanuel Macron  Las Vegas, la justice a saisi des dizaines de mail internes  Business France. Parmi eux, un courriel semble montrer que la ministre du Travail Muriel Pnicaud, ex-directrice de l'agence publique, avait t informe en amont de certains problmes budgtaires.
> [...]
> Autre rvlation  la lecture de ces messages : le rle apparemment central du cabinet dEmmanuel Macron  Bercy dans lorganisation de la soire
> 
> http://www.lejdd.fr/politique/busine...nicaud-3377354

----------


## Ryu2000

Macron a une fois encore dclar une connerie :
Emmanuel Macron fait polmique avec les "gens qui ne sont rien"
_Lors de l'inauguration de la Station F, le prsident a utilis une formule qui provoque de nombreuses critiques._

Macron a peut tre un ct positif : il rassemble les gens contre lui.
C'est un fdrateur.

Je ne sais pas comment vous interprtez ces propos, moi je trouve que a donne l'impression qu'il considre que ceux qui travaillent dans une start-up et ceux qui investissent sont suprieur  ceux qui sont plus modeste.

----------


## halaster08

> Macron a une fois encore dclar une connerie


Mais pas du tout, c'est juste que sa pense est trop complexe pour toi.

edit: juste au cas o,pour TallyHo je prcise que c'est pas une attaque contre Ryu, mais une petite blague sur Macron ou son entourage qui avait dclar que la pense du prsident tait trop complexe pour les journalistes.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Mais pas du tout, c'est juste que sa pense est trop complexe


C'est surtout lui qui ne sait pas ce que c'est que la France...

En France a ne passe pas de dire "les gens qui ne sont rien" dans ce contexte.
C'est encore pire que la blague de Jacques Sgula : "Si  50 ans on n'a pas une Rolex, c'est qu'on a rat sa vie".

Ceux qui ont fait fortune en investissent ne valent pas plus qu'un ouvrier  l'usine ou une htesse de caisse dans une grande surface...
Au contraire, un gars qui investie et spcule ne produit rien, c'est juste un parasite qui s'enrichie sur le travail des autres.
Il ne vaut moins que rien.

Bon aprs Macron est  fond dans son trip "Start-up", mais il faudra qu'il se calme au bout d'un moment.
C'est pas a qui va sauver le pays...
Peut tre que quelques petits projets connatront le succs, mais il n'y a pas de quoi en faire tout un foin...

Ce qui est certains c'est que sur Twitter a critique pas mal Macron.
Les Franais n'aiment pas qu'on leur disent qu'ils sont rien et que les riches sont meilleurs qu'eux...

----------


## lper

> Les Franais n'aiment pas qu'on leur disent qu'ils sont rien et que les riches sont meilleurs qu'eux...


Belle lapalissade !  :;):

----------


## Zirak

> Les Franais n'aiment pas qu'on leur disent qu'ils sont rien et que les riches sont meilleurs qu'eux...


C'est pas spcifique aux franais hein ^^


Sinon, toujours sur notre cher prsident, j'ai entendu dire qu'il souhait privatiser tout ce qui tait transport ferroviaire (enfin SNCF / RATP) ? Je n'ai pas eu trop le temps de regarder, info ou intox ?

----------


## Ryu2000

> C'est pas spcifique aux franais hein ^^


Ben disons que les Franais ne sont pas forcment ultra motiv pour devenir riche par rapport  d'autres peuples.
Par exemple les anglais et les tasuniens sont plus stimul par ce genre de projet.




> j'ai entendu dire qu'il souhait privatiser tout ce qui tait transport ferroviaire (enfin SNCF / RATP) ?


Jespre que c'est de l'intox  ::(: 
La privatisation c'est le pire calcul au monde, tout le monde est perdant.  ::(:  ::(:  ::(:  ::(:  ::(: 

Normalement la SNCF, c'est comme la Poste c'est sens tre intouchable :
Quelles privatisations sous la prsidence Macron ?
_LE CERCLE/POINT DE VUE - Pour Amine Bakhti des Vendredis de la Colline, un certain nombre de cessions de participations pourraient avoir lieu durant le quinquennat d'Emmanuel Macron._

----------


## fredinkan

> Jespre que c'est de l'intox 
> La privatisation c'est le pire calcul au monde, tout le monde est perdant.


Thoriquement a devrait l'tre vu que l'UE le demande..
La suisse a d'ailleurs d le faire pour tre "euro-compatible", selon les traits des bilatrales ...

----------


## behe

> C'est pas spcifique aux franais hein ^^
> 
> 
> Sinon, toujours sur notre cher prsident, j'ai entendu dire qu'il souhait privatiser tout ce qui tait transport ferroviaire (enfin SNCF / RATP) ? Je n'ai pas eu trop le temps de regarder, info ou intox ?


Si c'est vrai, de nombreuses lignes vont fermer car non rentables.
Aprs vu les abus de la RATP et SNCF, je sais que de nombreux usagers veulent la privatisation ou l'ouverture  la concurrence

----------


## Ryu2000

> je sais que de nombreux usagers veulent la privatisation ou l'ouverture  la concurrence


Ils le regretteraient assez vite.

Une entreprise publique ne cherche pas le bnficie, mais une entreprise prive si.
Du coup la situation s'aggraveraient, encore moins d'entretiens et des places encore plus chre...

L'utilisateur perdrait forcment de la qualit de service.
C'est toujours comme a avec les privatisations.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Ils le regretteraient assez vite.
> 
> Une entreprise public ne cherche pas le bnficie, mais une entreprise prive si.
> Du coup la situation s'aggraveraient, encore moins d'entretiens et des places encore plus chre...
> 
> L'utilisateur perdrait forcment de la qualit de service.
> C'est toujours comme a avec les privatisations.


Bof ! C'est pas si vident que a. Y a longtemps que la SNCF ne se comporte plus comme une entreprise publique.
Elle ne cherche qu' faire du fric. A Rennes, la nouvelle ligne LGV qui permet de faire Paris Rennes en 1h30, a eu pour consquences de fermer des lignes utilises tous les jours par des gens pour aller au travail. Mais bon, c'est plus rentable, je suppose, de faire payer 300 un aller Paris-Rennes aux gogos parisiens que de rendre un vrai service de transport pour des gens qui sont, maintenant obligs de prendre leur bagnole !  ::roll::

----------


## Ryu2000

> Y a longtemps que la SNCF ne se comporte plus comme une entreprise publique.


C'est a le problme.
Ils grent a comme une entreprise prive.

Cela dit la SNCF a t dcoup en plusieurs partis et certains morceaux sont privs (ceux qui font du profit).

----------


## behe

> Ils le regretteraient assez vite.
> 
> Une entreprise publique ne cherche pas le bnficie, mais une entreprise prive si.
> Du coup la situation s'aggraveraient, encore moins d'entretiens et des places encore plus chre...
> 
> L'utilisateur perdrait forcment de la qualit de service.
> C'est toujours comme a avec les privatisations.


Tiens, je suis d'accord avec toi.
Mais sur Paris, honntement RATP/SNCF abusent et perdent la confiance des usagers.
2 exemples qui m'ont marqu:
Grve car un conducteur de bus s'est fait agress  Marseille alors qu'ils ne font pas grve  Marseille
Grve car 2 types  la rgie se sont fait mettre  pieds car ils taient ivres sur le lieu de travail.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Grve


Ces 2 exemples sont tranges, surtout l'histoire de ceux qui bossent  la rgie.

Gnralement si ceux qui travaillent dans les trains font grve c'est parce qu'ils sont syndiqu.
J'ai suivi les cheminots pendant une grve et les vrais raisons de la grve taient absente des mdias.
Les mdias mentaient pour faire croire que les employs de la SNCF taient des branleurs.
Alors qu'en fait ils avaient d'excellente raisons de faire grve.

Quand la SNCF fait grve a drange un maximum de gens et c'est pour a qu'il est important que ces employs soient syndiqu.
Ils peuvent bien faire chier quand ils veulent.

Moi  leur place j'aurai fait une grve totale, pendant la coupe d'Europe en France.
L l'tat aurait agit vite pour que la SNCF reprenne le travail.

Par contre si la SNCF tait priv, il y aurait surement beaucoup moins de grve.
Donc l'utilisateur serait content, mais des fois les combats de la SNCF sont utile.

----------


## behe

> Ces 2 exemples sont tranges, surtout l'histoire de ceux qui bossent  la rgie.
> 
> Gnralement si ceux qui travaillent dans les trains font grve c'est parce qu'ils sont syndiqu.
> J'ai suivi les cheminots pendant une grve et les vrais raisons de la grve taient absente des mdias.
> Les mdias mentaient pour faire croire que les employs de la SNCF taient des branleurs.
> Alors qu'en fait ils avaient d'excellente raisons de faire grve.
> 
> Quand la SNCF fait grve a drange un maximum de gens et c'est pour a qu'il est important que ces employs soient syndiqu.
> Ils peuvent bien faire chier quand ils veulent.
> ...


Tiens un article en parlant (a me paraissait plus rcent de mmoire)



> Motif de la mobilisation : soutenir deux agents qui passent cet aprs-midi en conseil de discipline pour avoir bu du punch un dimanche soir de fvrier 2013  leur poste de travail, un poste d'aiguillage trs sensible du rseau Paris-Ouest.


Le cot grve en plein vnement, a servira  rien sauf  mettre toute la population du cot de la privatisation. Les grves pendant le BAC (exemple) ont trs mal t vues

ps: les motifs des grves donns *par les syndicats* sont faciles  trouver sur le net. Je me rappelle de la dsinformation sur une grve soit disant en faveur de Goodyear mais il suffisait de faire une recherche pour voir le vrai motif .

----------


## Ryu2000

> soutenir deux agents qui passent cet aprs-midi en conseil de discipline pour avoir bu du punch un dimanche soir


L je fais une blague pourrie, mais j'aime bien :
Les anesthsistes et les pilotes d'avions picolent beaucoup plus que a et ils ont moins de problmes...
Enfin a dpend des fois :
L'incroyable parcours de l'anesthsiste alcoolique
VIDEOS. Indonsie : le pilote ivre-mort dbarqu in extremis de l'avion
Ivres, de nombreux pilotes d'avion continuent de prendre les commandes
Y a-t-il un alcootest dans l'avion ?

Pour la dfense des pilotes, j'aimerais prciser que sur certains avions l'auto pilote fait quasiment tout le travail.
En fait il me semble que l'auto pilote a t mis au point pour faire atterrir l'avion quand il y a trop de brouillard.
Donc en gros quand c'est trop compliqu pour l'humain on utilise l'auto pilote.

===
Bon alors parfois des employs de la SNCF font des grves pour des raisons un peu contestable, mais souvent ils se battent pour des causes importantes.

----------


## lper

Et, pour la pte, ils ont emmen du rhum, breuvage qui, une fois pass  la pole, aura perdu sa capacit enivrante , raconte le syndicat. L-dessus, un agent aurait voulu prparer un cocktail avec du piment. Une boisson tellement pice  que personne n'a fini son verre . Preuve, selon la CGT, que les agents n'taient pas ivres, ils auraient  parfaitement gr , trente minutes aprs que les images eurent t filmes, une situation dangereuse o des voyageurs se sont retrouvs sur les voies.  Mais la direction refuse d'en tenir compte , regrette le syndicat qui voque  un sentiment d'injustice et d'irrationalit .

Non mais l'excuse bidon du syndicat de la boisson tellement pice, c'est vraiment ne pas assumer du tout ce qu'ils ont fait !  :8O: 
Et la fin pathtique : y a pas eu d'accident donc ils taient pas ivres.

----------


## behe

> L je fais une blague pourrie, mais j'aime bien :
> Les anesthsistes et les pilotes d'avions picolent beaucoup plus que a et ils ont moins de problmes...
> Enfin a dpend des fois :
> L'incroyable parcours de l'anesthsiste alcoolique
> VIDEOS. Indonsie : le pilote ivre-mort dbarqu in extremis de l'avion
> Ivres, de nombreux pilotes d'avion continuent de prendre les commandes
> Y a-t-il un alcootest dans l'avion ?
> 
> Pour la dfense des pilotes, j'aimerais prciser que sur certains avions l'auto pilote fait quasiment tout le travail.
> ...


Sauf que l si tu veux faire une comparaison avec l'aviation c'est avec *les controleurs du ciel*  d'un des plus grands aroports d'Europe qu'il faut la faire. Et l je ne suis pas sr que tu trouves un exemple (mais la nature humaine est surprenante des fois).
Ca doit faire 20 ans que la majorits des grves RATP/SNCF ne sont pas pour des causes importantes. La plupart du temps, a se dclenche juste avant les lections des dlgus syndicaux ou avant une ngociation des salaires.

edit : vu que tu dis avoir suivi des cheminots, peux tu me dire quelles ides ils dfendaient stp.

----------


## TallyHo

> Si c'est vrai, de nombreuses lignes vont fermer car non rentables.


Houla ! Ce n'est pas fait, les Rgions ont aussi leurs mots  dire et ce n'est pas gagn... Dj la mienne va entrer en rsistance pour la suppression des gares.




> mais une petite blague sur Macron ou son entourage qui avait dclar que la pense du prsident tait trop complexe pour les journalistes.


C'est normal, Dieu ne parle qu'avec des mtaphores incomprhensibles pour des mcrants comme nous...

A part a, il y a un nouveau mot de la langue franaise  ::D:

----------


## Ryu2000

> edit : vu que tu dis avoir suivi des cheminots, peux tu me dire quelles ides ils dfendaient stp.


a devait tre contre la vente de certains morceaux de la SNCF si je m'en rappelle bien.

----------


## halaster08

Aprs avoir dit que les pauvres ne sont riens, Macron se prend pour un roi.
Entendu ce matin a la radio (j'ai pas la quote exacte dsol), dans son discours d'hier il a lanc une pique aux dputs absent dans laquelle il se compare au roi.

----------


## ManusDei

> Aprs avoir dit que les pauvres ne sont riens,


C'est donc officiel c'est un communiste (allez voir les paroles de l'Internationale Communiste), Mingolito avait raison tout ce temps.

----------


## Ryu2000

> allez voir les paroles de l'Internationale Communiste


Pure mais les paroles sont gniales !
a parle de travailleur/producteur et a critique les banques, les riches et l'tat !




> Nous ne sommes rien, soyons tout.


Ouais mais l c'est pas pareil que la phrase de Macron.
L c'est pour dire qu'une classe plus puissante t'crases et tu t'inclues dans le groupe des "riens", et les autres se sont des riches privilgis.
Alors qu'avec Macron, c'est "ceux qui russissent sont suprieurs aux autres".

Dans la chanson c'est mlioratif de dire "nous ne sommes rien", alors qu'avec Macron c'est pjoratif.
En manichen dans la chanson les gentils c'est les pauvres et les riches sont les mchants.
Avec Macron c'est l'inverse.

"Nous ne sommes rien" et "ils ne sont rien" c'est pas la mme chose je trouve, le point de vue change.
Il y a un rien qui fdre et un rien qui divise.
Il y a un rien qui m'est tout le monde  galit et un rien qui hirarchise.

On est dans l'air du politiquement correct, chaque propos de personnage important est retourn dans tous les sens pour en extraire une interprtation ngative.
Parfois a va tomber sur Macron et c'est sympa car tout le monde aime le critiquer.

----------


## Jon Shannow

Je ne suis pas sr que Macron ait t aussi pjoratif que les mdias (c'est marrant, parce que les mmes qui crachent sur les mdias - merdias, comme ils disent - sont prompts  reprendre sans analyse, une petite formule de ces derniers, si a va dans leur sens) le laissent entendre.

A r-couter ce que dit Macron, je le comprends plutt comme ceci : "Dans les gares, se croisent des personnes connues, qui ont entrepris, et des personnes qui ne sont rien (ce que jinterprterai plutt comme "des anonymes")".

Bref, pas de quoi casser 3 pattes  un canard.

----------


## Zirak

> A r-couter ce que dit Macron, je le comprends plutt comme ceci : "Dans les gares, se croisent des personnes connues, qui ont entrepris, et des personnes qui ne sont rien (ce que jinterprterai plutt comme "des anonymes")".
> 
> Bref, pas de quoi casser 3 pattes  un canard.


Ou enfin a, comme tu le dis, c'est ton interprtation, et quand on connait le passif de Macron avec certaines rflexions du mme acabit (rappelles-toi l'histoire du costard entre autres), je pense qu'il a juste dit tout haut, ce qu'il pensait tout bas, et qu'il a juste fait une nime bourde de communication.

Si il avait vraiment voulu dire les propos que tu lui prte et qui ne sont qu'une lapalissade, ("dans une gare on croise des gens connus et des anonymes",  ouais, comme potentiellement partout quoi, merci Captain Obvious ^^), j'aimerais bien que tu m'explique l o il voulait en venir ?  ::D: 


Surtout que tu peux tre "connu", sans avoir entrepris quoi que ce soit, et  l'inverse, tu peux tre un entrepreneur avec de supers rsultats sans que personne ne te connaisse. 

Enfin bon, dsol, mais j'ai vraiment du mal avec cette explication.  ::?:

----------


## Ryu2000

Maintenant les personnes responsables d'crire les discours* de Macron devront faire attention  utiliser les bons mots, parce que les propos peuvent tre mal interprts.
Si ils veulent dire anonyme, qu'ils crivent "anonyme".

* = l il tait peut tre en hors piste le gars, il s'est peut tre loign du texte, c'est pas dit que c'tait une phrase choque prvue.

Cela dit pour la masse ceux qui ont russi en entreprenant sont anonymes.
On a pas  connaitre tous les riches non plus...

----------


## Invit

> Je ne suis pas sr que Macron ait t aussi pjoratif que les mdias (c'est marrant, parce que les mmes qui crachent sur les mdias - merdias, comme ils disent - sont prompts  reprendre sans analyse, une petite formule de ces derniers, si a va dans leur sens) le laissent entendre.
> 
> A r-couter ce que dit Macron, je le comprends plutt comme ceci : "Dans les gares, se croisent des personnes connues, qui ont entrepris, et des personnes qui ne sont rien (ce que jinterprterai plutt comme "des anonymes")".
> 
> Bref, pas de quoi casser 3 pattes  un canard.


Je suis d'accord. Mais citer d'un ct ceux qui russissent, et de l'autre les anonymes reste intressant. Ce qui m'interpelle, ce n'est pas tant le "ne sont rien", mais plutt l'ide de la russite qu'il tente de nous communiquer. (Comme le coup de la rollex rappel plus haut.) Plus prcisment, je crois qu'il y a pas mal de gens qui ne sont rien (qui sont anonymes) et qui estiment quand mme russir. Pour moi, Macron met donc ici en avant le manque d'ambition. Il vend du rve. Il agit  l'image de nombreux autres dirigeants en faisant croire que tout le monde peut devenir riche s'il le souhaite suffisamment fort (comme dans les Disney).  mon avis, c'est une dclaration parfaitement tudie, sauf qu'il n'avait pas prvu que celle-l serait remarque. C'est un leitmotiv qui se retrouve dans beaucoup de ses discours. L'interprtation des mdias n'est pas tout  fait errone, mais incomplte.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Il vend du rve.


Il vend le rve tasuniens...
C'est leur discours a "vous pouvez russir et devenir riche".

Rve amricain
_La perspective de prosprit par l'enrichissement personnel fait partie intgrante du rve amricain._

C'est pas le rve Franais...
Devenir riche c'est pas un but.
a fait pas d'avance d'tre riche, a va pas te rendre plus heureux...

Je crois que le gars de MineCraft est devenu riche et maintenant il est triste et seul dans une trop grand maison et il se fait bien chier.
The melancholy billionaire: Minecraft creator unhappy with his sudden wealth

tre riche c'est nul, quand on voit la jeunesse dore, une grosse partie a des problmes de drogues  un trs jeune ge. (sauf qu'eux leur drogue c'est pas Rhum/Vodka c'est Cocane/Champagne)

----------


## Invit

> C'est pas le rve Franais...
> Devenir riche c'est pas un but.


Il l'a bien compris, c'est prcisment la raison pour laquelle il oppose la russite  l'anonymat. La richesse ne nous parle pas tellement, mais la reconnaissance, si. C'est trs bien vu. "Si vous voulez avoir une chance d'tre reconnu et respect, entreprenez."

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Ou enfin a, comme tu le dis, c'est ton interprtation, et quand on connait le passif de Macron avec certaines rflexions du mme acabit (rappelles-toi l'histoire du costard entre autres), je pense qu'il a juste dit tout haut, ce qu'il pensait tout bas, et qu'il a juste fait une nime bourde de communication.


Tu as le droit de le croire, et c'est peut-tre toi qui est dans le vrai. Je lui laisse juste le bnfice du doute, parce que les mdias ont toujours une certaine propension  interprter pour faire du buzz. 



> Si il avait vraiment voulu dire les propos que tu lui prte et qui ne sont qu'une lapalissade, ("dans une gare on croise des gens connus et des anonymes",  ouais, comme potentiellement partout quoi, merci Captain Obvious ^^), j'aimerais bien que tu m'explique l o il voulait en venir ?


Peut-tre voulait-il simplement souligner le cot populaire, ouvert, l'aspect brassage de population que reprsente une gare. 





> Il vend le rve tasuniens...
> C'est leur discours a "vous pouvez russir et devenir riche".
> 
> C'est pas le rve Franais...
> Devenir riche c'est pas un but.


Oui, enfin, s'il y a tellement de gens qui jouent au Loto, c'est bien qu'tre riche est un rve franais aussi bien qu'amricain ou suisse ou allemand ou chinois, ou ...

Pour ma part, je pense que les franais ont envie d'tre riche. Ce qu'ils n'ont pas, par contre, c'est la volont d'entreprendre (bon, faut dire que dans un tat comme le notre, c'est pas le plus simple). Mais, a change. On voit de plus en plus de jeunes se lancer dans la cration d'entreprises. Surtout des micros entreprises. Et Macron veut aider  amplifier le phnomne. La France est un tat ou entreprendre est compliqu, lourd (administrativement), peu rentable (car trop fiscalis), et donc peu attractif. C'est peut-tre aussi cette part de son discours qu'il faut entendre.

----------


## Ryu2000

Je trouve le plan de Macron un peu nul, il met l'accent sur l'ventuelle russite de startups.
Mais une petite entreprise qui russie  l'chelle nationale c'est rien du tout.
Au final une usine aura beaucoup plus de consquences positive qu'une startup...

La masse des gens perdent leur travail et Macron parle de startup.
Heureusement personne en a rien a foutre des startups sinon a ferait diversion "Soyez heureux de vous dire qu'il est possible de se lancer et de russir" pour pas voir qu'en fait vous tes au RSA et n'avez pas d'avenir.

a va tre quoi le bilan de Macron ?
"Ok il y a 4 millions de chmeurs de plus, mais en contre partie on a 3 startups qui n'ont pas encore coul et qui embauche un total de 26 personnes".

On va remplacer des employs par des automates (ou des polonais) et on dira "tout va bien l'innovation se porte bien".

----------


## TallyHo

> Il l'a bien compris, c'est prcisment la raison pour laquelle il oppose la russite  l'anonymat. La richesse ne nous parle pas tellement, mais la reconnaissance, si. C'est trs bien vu. "Si vous voulez avoir une chance d'tre reconnu et respect, entreprenez."


Macron, l'amricain qui chante La Marseillaise avec la main sur le coeur, reprend les codes US dans sa politique (Obama entre autres) et les mentalits aussi.

Ce qu'il fait est tout simplement du personal branding pour faire passer ses ides. Comme tu l'as dit, soyez l'entrepreneur de vous-mme pour russir. Il ne manque plus qu'il invite Tony Robbins pour un bon discours de motivation et le tour est ouj. Les gens signeront des 2 mains pour l'ubrisation.

----------


## BenoitM

> Je trouve le plan de Macron un peu nul, il met l'accent sur l'ventuelle russite de startups.
> Mais une petite entreprise qui russie  l'chelle nationale c'est rien du tout.
> Au final une usine aura beaucoup plus de consquences positive qu'une startup...
> 
> La masse des gens perdent leur travail et Macron parle de startup.
> Heureusement personne en a rien a foutre des startups sinon a ferait diversion "Soyez heureux de vous dire qu'il est possible de se lancer et de russir" pour pas voir qu'en fait vous tes au RSA et n'avez pas d'avenir.
> 
> a va tre quoi le bilan de Macron ?
> "Ok il y a 4 millions de chmeurs de plus, mais en contre partie on a 3 startups qui n'ont pas encore coul et qui embauche un total de 26 personnes".
> ...


Les petites start-up google, facebook, netflix, ca fait un peu plus que 26 personnes  :;):

----------


## Ryu2000

> Les petites start-up google, facebook, netflix


Ouais mais voil ce sont les 0,001% qui deviennent vraiment norme.
Si des Franais commencent  produire une bonne ide, ils se feront racheter par une compagnie US.
C'est pas a qui va sauver le pays.

Imaginons qu'une startup franaises ait une super ide et dveloppe un outils qui sera utilis par des centaines de millions de personnes.
Et aprs ?
a changera rien pour les millions de franais au RSA...

Mais c'est toujours cool les grandes inventions franaise :
Le gnie  la franaise



> . 1816 : La photographie par Joseph Nicphore.
> . 1895 : Le cinma par les frres Lumire.
> . 1969 : La boite de vitesse automatique  commande lectronique par Renault.
> . 1974 : La carte  puce par Roland Moreno.

----------


## BenoitM

> Ouais mais voil ce sont les 0,001% qui deviennent vraiment norme.


Ben se serait quand mme bien que se soit aussi des start-up europennes  ::): 




> Si des Franais commencent  produire une bonne ide, ils se feront racheter par une compagnie US.


Quel optimisme  :;): 




> C'est pas a qui va sauver le pays.


C'est toujours mieux que de ne rien faire.




> Imaginons qu'une startup franaises ait une super ide et dveloppe un outils qui sera utilis par des centaines de millions de personnes.
> Et aprs ?
> a changera rien pour les millions de franais au RSA...


Ben c'est des chmeurs en moins, des consommateurs en plus qui entranent une demande et donc du chmage en moins  :;): 





> Mais c'est toujours cool les grandes inventions franaise :


La dernire bonne ide Franaise remonte  quand mme loin, il faudrait peut-tre innover un peu :p

----------


## TallyHo

> Si des Franais commencent  produire une bonne ide, ils se feront racheter par une compagnie US.


Tout  fait. Je trouve que le concept de Startup Nation est une "arnaque". Ca laisse supposer que nous ne sommes pas une nation de startup ou innovante, ce qui est faux. On a beaucoup d'intelligence et d'ides et le CES 2017 l'a encore prouv. Le vrai souci est que La France ne sait pas se vendre aussi bien que d'autres pays, en particulier les USA o l je leur reconnais quand mme le "don du business".

----------


## TallyHo

> La dernire bonne ide Franaise remonte  quand mme loin, il faudrait peut-tre innover un peu :p


On n'est pas des nes non plus...

On a dcouvert les cellules rservoirs du sida par exemple. Si on s'en tient l'conomie numrique, il y a des boites qui innovent rgulirement : Free, OVH, Sarenza, etc... Et l'exemple du CES 2017 que j'ai donn au-dessus.

Je ne fais pas de cocorico mais je pense que c'est un peu exagr de dire que a remonte  loin...  ::):

----------


## Jon Shannow

> On n'est pas des nes non plus...
> 
> On a dcouvert les cellules rservoirs du sida par exemple. Si on s'en tient l'conomie numrique, il y a des boites qui innovent rgulirement : Free, OVH, Sarenza, etc... Et l'exemple du CES 2017 que j'ai donn au-dessus.
> 
> Je ne fais pas de cocorico mais je pense que c'est un peu exagr de dire que a remonte  loin...


C'est pas les bonnes ides qui manquent, ce sont les moyens de financement, et les possibilits de rentabilit. 
Avec un tat glouton comme le notre, si tu as une bonne ide, soit tu pars ailleurs la dvelopper, soit tu la vends pour qu'elle soit dveloppe par d'autres, l o c'est encore possible de produire sans se faire tondre.

----------


## behe

Je plains les bureaux de tabac, le paquet de cigarettes va passer  10.
Le trafic de clopes a de beaux jours devant lui ...

----------


## Invit

Pour rappel, une start-up c'est une bote qui va cramer du cash trs vite ds le dbut en esprant tre rentable d'ici 3 ans. Donc je suis pas super rassur que a soit la rfrence du mec qui nous gouverne. Et puis je me rpte, mais a c'tait le programme de Mlenchon (emprunter 100 milliards pour faire une relance par la conso rentable d'ici la fin du quinquennat).

De plus, 90% des startups coulent, 74% perdent de l'argent : 
http://1001startups.fr/chiffres-cles-startups-france/
Encore une fois c'est vraiment a qu'il veut pour la France ? Mme si un ou deux Google mergent de a, je suis pas sr que ce soit trs bon pour notre tissu conomique. Il vaut mieux plein de TPE qui marchent qu'un Google et plein de startups qui perdent de l'argent.




> Les petites start-up google, facebook, netflix, ca fait un peu plus que 26 personnes


Au bout de combien d'annes d'existence ? C'taient des startups au dbut, a fait un moment qu'elles ne le sont plus.
Si une startup franaise format Google/Facebook n'existe pas encore ou est  peine en train de dcoller, elle atteindra cette taille dans deux quinquennats pour Facebook, plutt quatre pour Google. Une startup qui se cr aujourd'hui, si elle ne coule pas d'ici 5 ans (90% des cas) aura effectivement si tout va bien et dans le meilleur des cas une cinquantaine d'employs  la fin du quinquennat de Macron.
Ex : Leetchi, dont on vante la russite, fonde en 2009, 65 employs 8 ans plus tard. Je dis pas que c'est nul, c'est mme trs bien en terme de croissance, mais c'est pas avec a qu'il va rsorber le chmage. Les start-up ne bnficient pas  tous le monde. Les gens susceptibles de bosser chez Leetchi n'ont pas de problme de chmage.

Google/Facebook, c'est pas loin d'tre de la merde en terme d'emploi. A part le personnel d'entretien a embauche que du bac+5 (pour rappel, il n'y a que 16% de la pop. en France qui a au moins un bac+2), principalement  Paris et a fait tout pour pas payer d'impts en France. a fait bosser certes des sous-traitant, mais qui embauchent de la mme faon.

Au contraire, un Airbus, un Michelin, a fait vivre des villes entires, a embauche de l'ouvrier aussi bien que de l'ingnieur et a rapporte  l'Etat et a fait bosser tout un tissu de sous-traitant  grande chelle.

Donc vos startups, bof bof.

C'est pas sur les startups qu'il faut compter pour faire la transition nergtique, les voitures autonomes... Si on fait a : 
- on a 90% de chances de se planter
- les amricains risquent de le faire avant nous (ou de racheter la startup qui aura russi)
- on va tuer nos grandes entreprises

Il faut pas attendre que la voiture autonome merge d'une startup, mais pousser au cul PSA pour qu'ils y arrivent ! On a des botes nationalises ou presque dans l'nergie (EDF, Areva...). On va pas esprer que l'nergie de demain sorte d'une startup, qui aura des fonds d'investissement d'on ne sait pas o !




> C'est toujours mieux que de ne rien faire.


Non, c'est toujours mieux de ne rien faire que de faire du nfaste.

----------


## BenoitM

> C'est pas sur les startups qu'il faut compter pour faire la transition nergtique, les voitures autonomes... Si on fait a : 
> - on a 90% de chances de se planter
> - les amricains risquent de le faire avant nous (ou de racheter la startup qui aura russi)
> - on va tuer nos grandes entreprises
> 
> Il faut pas attendre que la voiture autonome merge d'une startup, mais pousser au cul PSA pour qu'ils y arrivent ! On a des botes nationalises ou presque dans l'nergie (EDF, Areva...). On va pas esprer que l'nergie de demain sorte d'une startup, qui aura des fonds d'investissement d'on ne sait pas o !


Ah bon pourtant il me semble que c'est Google et Tesla qui sont  la pointe?
Quelles sont les entreprises qui ont innov dans l'olien? Je ne crois pas que se soit EDF...

Avec ta logique il me semble surtout qu'aucun entreprise n'existerait, comme si Michelin ou PSA avaient commences avec 100.000 temps plein...

Et tu crois que c'est BAC +5 ils ne consomment rien? 
Ils ne vont pas au restaurant, au bar, n'ont pas de femme de mnage, nachte pas de produit dans des magasins?
Je ne suis pas sur que voir nos BAC + 5 partirent aux USA soit rentable plutt que de les garder ici et/ou faire venir des BAC +5 en France

Bon et j'ai compris que les startups c'est mal..., que rien ne vous choques sur le faites que toutes big startup soient amricaines mais c'est quoi vos ides? 

ps: il faudra aussi dfinir ce qu'est un chec d'une startup. 
Une startup qui a fait travailler 5 personnes pendant  3 ans, est-ce moins bien que 5 personnes au chmage pendant 3 ans?
(bon si ca a couter plus que le chmage on peut peut-tre dire que oui (quoi que ca a former ses gens, leurs a donner des comptences supplmentaires)




> Au contraire, un Airbus, un Michelin, a fait vivre des villes entires, a embauche de l'ouvrier aussi bien que de l'ingnieur et a rapporte  l'Etat et a fait bosser tout un tissu de sous-traitant  grande chelle.


Vu le taux de chmage en Californie  premiere vue les startups  ca peut faire vivre aussi des villes entires...

ps2:
Et c'est bien de voir les checs des startups mais il faut aussi voir les checs des grandes entreprises.
Tu vois moins l'effet car elles ont les reins plus solide, mais combien de projet non abouti? combien de projet non rentable?

----------


## GPPro

> ;;;


Je ne rponds qu' cette seule nerie tant donn le nombre que tu en dblatres : le taux de chmage en Californie est plus lev que la moyenne des US. Et pas qu'un peu (5.2 Californie, 4.7 US, 10% de plus). Essaie de sortir autre chose que tes prjugs et ta propagande prmche une fois de temps en temps.

----------


## Invit

> Avec ta logique il me semble surtout qu'aucun entreprise n'existerait, comme si Michelin ou PSA avaient commences avec 100.000 temps plein...


C'est pas la cration d'entreprise que je dnonce, c'est le mode startup : des botes dont le seul but est de lever des fonds, atteindre une valo maximale pour esprer de se faire un max  la revente. Le tout avec un business model aux fraises, qui ne cherche pas forcment la rentabilit et parfois  la limite de la lgalit (Uber Pop, Hitch, Deliveroo...).
Je connais des types qui  35 ans ont dj mont et coul ou vendu 5 botes. Des fois  pertes, des fois avec l'argent de papa qui lui est propritaire d'une "vraie" entreprise. Ces gens sont prsents comme des modles par nos nouveaux dirigeants parce qu'ils "entreprennent".

Les startups c'est comme les chasseurs. Une bote qui va rendre payant un truc qui existait dj gratuitement genre emprunter une bagnole, se faire prter une trononneuse, trouver une femme de mnage (on appelle a conomie collaborative) ou se faire du bl sur les AE (enfin, essayer, parce que les Uber ou Take it Easy c'est pas rentable), bof bof.
Une petite bote qui dveloppe des panneaux solaires transparents ok. Mais d'une part, a m'tonnerait qu'elle ait un fonctionnement de type startup. D'autre part, si tu mises dessus pour l'conomie de demain il va falloir la surveiller et l'assister. C'est pour a que je trouve a dingue que ce soit pas nos grandes entreprises qui bossent dessus (ou si elles le font on les entend pas trop). Ou mme le CNRS hein, parce que je rappelle qu'entre autres le sujet c'est juste de pas mourir dans d'atroces catastrophes climatiques. Donc a serait pas dconnant que ce soit la recherche publique qui s'en occupe.




> Quelles sont les entreprises qui ont innov dans l'olien? Je ne crois pas que se soit EDF...


Je tape "leader olien france", je tombe sur Eolfi, filiale de Veolia.
Allez, pour te faire plaisir je cherche au niveau mondial, c'est Vestas, entreprise danoise fonde en 1898. Pas vraiment une startup.

Et je rpte, Google et Tesla ne sont pas des startups ! Google est une startup qui a russi ( ce niveau l on est en dessous de 1/1000). Tesla est un constructeur automobile qui s'est lanc dans l'lectrique au bon moment. Connu depuis que Musk est  la tte mais il ne l'a mme pas fond, c'est un simple investisseur.

La transition nergtique doit avoir lieu maintenant. Il y a trop d'enjeu pour mettre a dans les mains des startups.




> Et tu crois que c'est BAC +5 ils ne consomment rien? 
> Ils ne vont pas au restaurant, au bar, n'ont pas de femme de mnage, nachte pas de produit dans des magasins?


Seulement 16% des gens ont un Bac+2. Donc Bac+5 on est en dessous de 10%. C'est pas 10% des gens qui vont faire bosser tout le pays par ruissellement. Et faut pas oublier que tes startups elles sont  99%  Paris.
Et puis la consommation du bac+5 en startup... il n'a pas de voiture, prend un Vlib, un City Scoot, un Uber, se fait livrer par Deliveroo et part en vacances avec Airbnb. Oui, il file du bl  des startups, par contre il fait pas bosser grand monde  part en encourageant le recours aux prcaires. Je prfre l'employ en province qui va prendre son caf au bistrot, mange une formule du jour au resto, file sa bagnole  son garagiste et part tous les ans en village vacances.




> Une startup qui a fait travailler 5 personnes pendant 3 ans, est-ce moins bien que 5 personnes au chmage pendant 3 ans?


Une nime petite bote qui va occuper un 3 pices haussmanien biscornu  Paris o les gens galrent  se loger, va faire bosser 2 devs Bac+5 qui n'auraient aucun mal  bosser ailleurs et qui ne connatront jamais le chmage + une personne sortie d'cole de commerce pour 2k/mois qui a un prt tudiant et vit dans 12m dans le nord de Paris. Dans les cas les plus vicieux elle commencera avec des stagiaires. Je suis pass par tout a, j'en ai vu 20 en entretien des comme a, des fois j'ai mme boss pour eux.

Excuse-moi, mais je prfre filer du bl  une boulangerie qui ouvre dans une petite ville qui se dsertifiait, qui va embaucher deux personnes et inciter d'autres commerces  faire de mme et par effet boule de neige ranimer une commune. Ou filer du bl  un petit fabricant de pices dtaches qui va bosser pour un constructeur auto, un avionneur, un acteur de l'nergie... qui lui se lancera dans l'innovation.
Parce que si on parle de tout a, c'est parce que Macron va leur filer du bl aux startups. Il suffit pas de dire startup nation et elles vont pousser comme des champignons.




> Vu le taux de chmage en Californie  premiere vue les startups ca peut faire vivre aussi des villes entires...


Cf GPPro et je rajouterai que le plus fort taux de SDF est dans la Silicon Valley, que les loyers sont de 5000 pour des cages  lapin (certains louent des botes chez eux pour faire dormir les gens). Alors oui, tout ces gens emploient des jardiniers, des femmes de mnages... qui sont pauvres, n'ont pas les moyens de se loger et dorment dans leur voiture.
https://fr.express.live/2015/06/29/l...is-exp-214312/
http://internetactu.blog.lemonde.fr/...ilicon-valley/

De grands changements vont avoir lieu. Quand on y rflchit, regarde  quel point c'est con une bagnole. C'est une ancienne charrette o on a vir les chevaux et coll un moteur. En rgion parisienne il y a 90% des bagnoles qui transportent une seule personne la plupart du temps. Donc pour transporter une personne de 80 kg, on commence par construire un paralllpipde mtallique d'une tonne qu'on va essayer de propulser avec une nergie fossile. La conception de nos bagnoles vient d'usages qui ont plusieurs sicles. Tu peux rajouter des airbags, faire que le moteur soit lectrique, a reste juste une charrette volue. Je dis pas que des fois c'est pas adapt, une fois par an pour amener les gosses en vacances, pour les courses. Mais il me semble qu'il faudrait d'abord rpondre aux principaux cas d'usage (m'emmener au boulot) avant les cas particuliers.
Bref, ceci va changer. On se sait pas  quoi ressembler le mode de transport de demain. Probablement un truc monoplace, convertible... On sait pas.
Donc est-ce qu'on laisse couler PSA et Renault et en disant aux startups franaises "allez mes petits, inventez le futur" ou est-ce qu'on essaie d'accompagner a d'une manire qui nous laisse une chance ?
Parce qu'en face c'est pas avec les startups qu'ils font le changement. C'est avec, comme tu le cites, Google, Tesla et Cie, donc des trs trs grosses botes.

Donc ouais, peut-tre que dans 5 ans grce  Macron une ou plusieurs startups franaises se seront dveloppes  l'international. Si elles emploient 500 personnes chacune a sera dj norme. Peut tre que ces botes permettront de trouver quelqu'un pour garder ton chien, faire une cagnotte d'anniversaire, louer un bateau, cultiver un potager en ville, se faire livrer  bouffer... (srieusement, regarde les 40 startups franaises  suivre http://1001startups.fr/40-startups-2017/, je pensais caricaturer mais mme pas).
Mais dans 5 ans Google aura dploy sa voiture autonome et Tesla fera des essais  grande chelle de son transport supersonique.

----------


## virginieh

> Je trouve le plan de Macron un peu nul, il met l'accent sur l'ventuelle russite de startups.
> Mais une petite entreprise qui russie  l'chelle nationale c'est rien du tout.
> Au final une usine aura beaucoup plus de consquences positive qu'une startup...


Ca dpend de quel point de vue tu te place.
Exprience de pense :
Imagine un monde ou les banquiers qui possdent le monde entier  travers la dette n'aient pas intrt  faire changer le monde ni mme les tats devenir capable de rembourser leur dette.
Mais qu'ils ont juste l'intention de maintenir la populace a un niveau donn de vie qu'en tant que population ils aient juste assez de pain et de jeux pour ne pas oser risquer le peu qu'ils ont.

Dans ce monde purement imaginaire la, pour un prsident qui voudrait pas que la population en totalit progresse, avoir entre 1 et 3 startup qui marchent assez bien pour que dans 5 ans leur crateurs soient cites en exemple : "Vous voyez, quand on veut, on peut, et les autres vous tes qu'une bande de bons  rien assists" Ca serait la solution idale, a remonte pas la situation financire de la France et des Franais, mais a permet de faire rver/culpabiliser les autres et c'est le principal.

Bien sur a a rien  voir avec ce qui se passe actuellement, mais je donne un exemple ou la politique start up de macron s'expliquerait trs bien et serait idale pour les objectifs  obtenir.

----------


## Ryu2000

Une vido qui parle du projet de "CDI de chantier" :



En gros on te donne un CDI pour une mission et ds que la mission est termine on te fout dehors.
C'est comme un CDD mais en pire car tu ne connais pas la datte de fin.

----------


## TallyHo

> "Vous voyez, quand on veut, on peut, et les autres vous tes qu'une bande de bons  rien assists" Ca serait la solution idale, a remonte pas la situation financire de la France et des Franais, mais a permet de faire rver/culpabiliser les autres et c'est le principal.


Pour rsumer : le rve amricain... Il ne nous manque plus que les prdicateurs de la pense positive qui font leurs numros tv et c'est bon !  ::P:

----------


## ddoumeche

> C'est pas les bonnes ides qui manquent, ce sont les moyens de financement, et les possibilits de rentabilit. 
> Avec un tat glouton comme le notre, si tu as une bonne ide, soit tu pars ailleurs la dvelopper, soit tu la vends pour qu'elle soit dveloppe par d'autres, l o c'est encore possible de produire sans se faire tondre.


Les ouvrages d'art  foison et les lignes de TGV qui ne rapportent rien coutent cher.



> Excuse-moi, mais je prfre filer du bl  une boulangerie qui ouvre dans une petite ville qui se dsertifiait, qui va embaucher deux personnes et inciter d'autres commerces  faire de mme et par effet boule de neige ranimer une commune. Ou filer du bl  un petit fabricant de pices dtaches qui va bosser pour un constructeur auto, un avionneur, un acteur de l'nergie... qui lui se lancera dans l'innovation.
> Parce que si on parle de tout a, c'est parce que Macron va leur filer du bl aux startups. Il suffit pas de dire startup nation et elles vont pousser comme des champignons.


Ce sont les industries locales qui cr de l'activit, des emplois, direct mais surtout indirects.
C'est Dupont jacques qui, aprs 30 ans pass dans la chaudronnerie inox, va lancer sa propre activit, construire son usine parce qu'il a le savoir-faire et le porte-feuille, qu'il remportera des contrats parce qu'il sera plus ractif que ses concurrents qui ont 30 ans. Et il s'installera probablement dans une zone priurbaine, peu chre et pas loin de chez lui.  Mais ce uniquement s'il a les crdits bien sur.

Cela va se traduire par une croissance dans le secteur immobilier, des maisons achetes ou construites donc un secteur du BTP florissant, & des boulangeries. Etc etc

videmment pour que cela soit profitable, il faut faire quelques reformes comme de rduire le poids de l'tat, dvaluer la monnaie donc quitter l'euro, faire des mesures incitatives au rapatriement des entreprises comme des taxes sur le non made-in-france, etc etc






> De grands changements vont avoir lieu. Quand on y rflchit, regarde  quel point c'est con une bagnole. C'est une ancienne charrette o on a vir les chevaux et coll un moteur. En rgion parisienne il y a 90% des bagnoles qui transportent une seule personne la plupart du temps. Donc pour transporter une personne de 80 kg, on commence par construire un paralllpipde mtallique d'une tonne qu'on va essayer de propulser avec une nergie fossile. La conception de nos bagnoles vient d'usages qui ont plusieurs sicles. Tu peux rajouter des airbags, faire que le moteur soit lectrique, a reste juste une charrette volue. Je dis pas que des fois c'est pas adapt, une fois par an pour amener les gosses en vacances, pour les courses. Mais il me semble qu'il faudrait d'abord rpondre aux principaux cas d'usage (m'emmener au boulot) avant les cas particuliers.
> Bref, ceci va changer. On se sait pas  quoi ressembler le mode de transport de demain. Probablement un truc monoplace, convertible... On sait pas.


Pour l'instant, ce qui se vend bien sont surtout des navires, des avions, de la parfumerie, des voitures  l'ancienne et des machines outils. Et la tendance sur le long terme est aux grosses voitures malgr quelques succs d'estime comme la Fiat 500. On pourrait toujours taxer les voitures au poids plutt qu' la consommation.. mais quel intrt ?

De toute manire, il n'y a une grosse perte d'innovation en France depuis une gnration et cela n'est pas prt de changer... bien au contraire.

----------


## TallyHo

Ca vaut le coup d'oeil... L'arrive triomphale avec une musique symphonique, celui que tout le monde attendait, le rempart vertueux... Un moment j'ai cru que la voix off allait annoncer que c'tait le Sauveur descendu sur terre  ::mrgreen:: 

J'hsite entre verser une larme ou y voir du second degr tellement que c'est norme  ::D: 




> Malaise : quand Franceinfo se met  genoux devant l'empereur Macron
> 
> Certes, Emmanuel Macron tait la vedette du tout dernier Conseil europen. Mais Franceinfo n'en aurait-elle pas un peu trop fait dans cette vido ?
> 
> https://www.marianne.net/medias/vide...mpereur-macron


Il y a la vido dans l'article mais je mets aussi un lien YT car a saccadait sur le site Marianne :

----------


## el_slapper

> snip


Ben oui, c'est un professionnel qui succde  des amateurs. il sait particulirement bien soigner sa com. Rien de surprenant.

----------


## ddoumeche

> Ca vaut le coup d'oeil... L'arrive triomphale avec une musique symphonique, celui que tout le monde attendait, le rempart vertueux... Un moment j'ai cru que la voix off allait annoncer que c'tait le Sauveur descendu sur terre 
> 
> J'hsite entre verser une larme ou y voir du second degr tellement que c'est norme


Tel le roi soleil, Emmanuel Ier a reut mandat divin pour accomplir luvre de notre seigneur sur terre. Lou soit chouchou

----------


## Ryu2000

Sarkozy : ses proches minimisent son admiration suppose pour Macron



> Le mme entourage prend cependant bien soin de relativiser ladmiration que "l'ex" voue supposment  l'actuel prsident de la Rpublique, dmentant avec force, par exemple, cette petite phrase qui lui a t prte par le Canard Enchane : "*Macron, c'est moi, en mieux*". "Il en parle beaucoup, mais il ne pense pas tout le bien que l'on dit (...) Il pense que Macron fait une erreur en n'annonant rien", nous certifie un proche de Nicolas Sarkozy.


Sarkozy dit souvent des conneries, mais l en loccurrence, de son point de vue c'est vrai, Macron c'est Sarkozy 1.1.

Et c'est tellement la parfaite illustration de l'alternance UMPS.
En 2012 les gens dtestaient Sarkozy et ils ont lu Hollande.
En 2017 les gens voulaient du changement et paf ! ils retombent sur Sarkozy en pire.
C'est beau la dmocratie.

----------


## Mdinoc

Macron n'a pas t lu pour du changement, il a t lu parce que le "changement" qui se pointait  l'horizon tait encore plus  droite (nouveau 21 avril toussa)

----------


## Ryu2000

> le "changement" qui se pointait  l'horizon tait encore plus  droite


Je trouve Marine plus  gauche que Macron.
Mais bon comme vous voulez...

Moi a me saoul un peu que le FN motive la masse  aller voter pour l'adversaire.
Comme si avec le FN la situation serait encore pire qu'avec l'UMPS...

Je vois pas comment on pourrait faire pire que Macron.
Si le FN tait au pouvoir il ne pourrait pas faire grand chose de toutes faon...

Le FN n'a jamais eu le pouvoir, ils n'ont jamais eu beaucoup d'lu, ils n'ont jamais pris de dcision, ni eu d'impact.
Donc quel est le problme avec ce parti ?

De toute faon Macron n'aurait pas du se retrouver au second tour.
C'est inexplicable qu'un truc comme a ait pu avoir lieu.
a aurait du tre Fillon ou Melenchon.

===
Enfin bref le sujet c'est pas a, c'est que Sarkozy respecte Macron.
C'est marrant Hollande et Sarkozy aiment tous les deux beaucoup Macron.

En fait c'est cool En Marche, parce que a fait la fusion gauche/droite.

----------


## Mdinoc

> Moi a me saoul un peu que le FN motive la masse  aller voter pour l'adversaire.
> Comme si avec le FN la situation serait encore pire qu'avec l'UMPS...
> 
> Je vois pas comment on pourrait faire pire que Macron.
> Si le FN tait au pouvoir il ne pourrait pas faire grand chose de toutes faon...
> 
> Le FN n'a jamais eu le pouvoir, ils n'ont jamais eu beaucoup d'lu, ils n'ont jamais pris de dcision, ni eu d'impact.
> Donc quel est le problme avec ce parti ?


Tu sais, moi aussi je suis franais de souche, blanc, masculin de corps et d'esprit, et htrosexuel. Mais contrairement  d'autres, je pense aussi  ceux qui ne le sont pas.



> De toute faon Macron n'aurait pas du se retrouver au second tour.
> C'est inexplicable qu'un truc comme a ait pu avoir lieu.


L je suis d'accord, je ne m'explique pas sa monte en popularit dans la campagne. Ce type avait la loi Macron attache  son nom, il aurait d tre derrire Hollande en popularit!

----------


## Ryu2000

> je suis franais de souche, blanc, masculin de corps et d'esprit, et htrosexuel. Mais contrairement  d'autres, je pense aussi  ceux qui ne le sont pas.


Je ne pense pas que le FN fasse une diffrence entre vous et une franaise d'origine trangre, de couleur et homosexuelle.
Le truc qui compte pour eux c'est la carte d'identit, aprs tes origines et ton orientation sexuelle c'est ta vie prive et a ne regarde personne.

Ils veulent juste que la France rcupre un peu de souverainet, c'est une histoire de pouvoir rgaliens (frontire et monnaie).
Ils veulent aussi qu'il y ait un peu de prfrence nationale (ce qui se fait un peu partout dans le monde).




> L je suis d'accord, je ne m'explique pas sa monte en popularit dans la campagne.


Les mdias ont jou un grand rle.
Ils taient pro Macron et anti Fillon, parfois un peu anti Melenchon pour ne pas qu'il monte trop haut.

Vous n'avez pas ide  quel point les mdias peuvent influencer un peuple.
La propagande c'est puissant.

----------


## lper

> L je suis d'accord, je ne m'explique pas sa monte en popularit dans la campagne. Ce type avait la loi Macron attache  son nom, il aurait d tre derrire Hollande en popularit!


Tout est dans le charisme du personnage mha, Hollande n'arrive pas  sa cheville de ce ct l.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Hollande n'arrive pas  sa cheville de ce ct l.


Il a gagn de la popularit quand il a dclar qu'il ne serait pas candidat  la prsidentielle.
Bon sa cote n'tait pas trs haute...

Mais c'est pas souvent qu'un homme politique qui n'a aucune chance de gagner, abandonne.
Regardez Valls, il s'agrippe au pouvoir, mme si tout le monde le dteste (d'aprs des gens de la France Insoumise, il a peut tre mme trich !, en mme temps il a son rseau  Evry ^^).

----------


## lper

> Les mdias ont jou un grand rle.


D'accord.



> Ils taient pro Macron et anti Fillon, parfois un peu anti Melenchon pour ne pas qu'il monte trop haut.


Pas d'accord.



> Vous n'avez pas ide  quel point les mdias peuvent influencer un peuple.


D'accord.



> La propagande c'est puissant.


D'accord mais je ne pense pas qu'il y ait eu de propagande en France.
Macron a su utiliser les mdias et non l'inverse, Mlenchon s'en est attir la foudre  lui tout seul encore une fois mha.

----------


## Ryu2000

> je ne pense pas qu'il y ait eu de propagande en France.
> Macron a su utiliser les mdias et non l'inverse, Mlenchon s'en est attir la foudre  lui tout seul encore une fois mha.


Pour moi si c'est clair, les mdias en France diffusent tous le mme message, ils vont toujours dans le mme sens, on toujours la mme idologie, ils dfendent les mmes intrts et attaquent les mmes personnes, ils ne sont pas neutre (aucun journaliste n'est neutre, mais le problme c'est qu'ils sont tous orient de la mme faon).

Macron c'est un pote  Patrick Drahi (milliardaire qui possde plusieurs gros mdias) :
De l'Institut Montaigne  Patrick Drahi, les puissants soutiens d'Emmanuel Macron


Poigne de main polmique avec Emmanuel Macron : mauvaise interprtation pour Ruth Elkrief (VIDEO)

Il avait fait quoi de mal Melenchon ?
Pendant la campagne il avait fait de gros efforts pour ne pas paratre trop mchant et agressif.
Gros succs :

----------


## Jon Shannow

> L je suis d'accord, je ne m'explique pas sa monte en popularit dans la campagne. Ce type avait la loi Macron attache  son nom, il aurait d tre derrire Hollande en popularit!


Concours de circonstances... 

LR s'est grill avec Fillon. Ils avaient un boulevard devant eux, ils sont voulus faire du "dgagisme" en liminant  la fois Sarkozy et Jupp et en choisissant M. Propre.

Si Fillon a t limin au 1er tour, ce n'est pas, comme certains LR l'ont prtendu,  cause d'un acharnement mdiatique, mais parce que si Fillon avait gagn la primaire, c'est pour son cot M. Propre. Et le seul acharnement que j'ai vu, c'est celui de Fillon  vouloir rester candidat.

Ensuite, il y a le quinquennat Hollande, qui met le PS hors-jeu. PS qui aurait pu gagner avec Hamon, si ce dernier n'avait pas passer autant de temps  convaincre les verts et Mlenchon (en vain pour ce dernier) de se rallier  lui, et si les socialo-libraux n'avaient pas trahis leur parti en rejoignant EM !

Avec d'un cot Fillon, qui a perdu une partie de son aile gauche (UDI entre autre) au profit de Macron, et la partie Hollande/Valls du PS qui a galement rejoins Macron, c'tait du pain bni pour Macron. 
Mon seul regret, c'est qu'Hamon n'ait pas eu le courage de jeter l'ponge et de dire qu'il voterait Mlenchon.

----------


## lper

> Il avait fait quoi de mal Melenchon ?
> Pendant la campagne il avait fait de gros efforts pour ne pas paratre trop mchant et agressif.


Chassez la nature, elle revient au galop !
Franchement,  cause de lui c'est vraiment la premire fois que je regrette mon vote.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Et le seul acharnement que j'ai vu, c'est celui de Fillon  vouloir rester candidat.


Il voulait faire respecter la dmocratie, les lecteurs l'avaient choisi. (alors que l'UMP voulait que ce soit Jupp)
Aprs les mdias et la justice ont quand mme t tonnement efficace.
Alors que chez des gars de son niveau (ancien premier ministre), faire croire que sa femme est une assistante, c'est un peu banal...
Beaucoup ce disent clean et utilise ce stratagme.




> qui met le PS hors-jeu. PS qui aurait pu gagner avec Hamon


Il y a un contre sens, si le PS est hors jeu, il ne peut pas gagner.
C'tait mort pour Hamon, il n'avait aucun soutient, il n'tait pas populaire, les gens ne voulaient plus du PS (comme ils ne voulaient plus de l'UMP en 2012).




> Mon seul regret, c'est qu'Hamon n'ait pas eu le courage de jeter l'ponge et de dire qu'il voterait Mlenchon.


Ouais Hamon aurait pu faire gagner Melenchon, c'est con ^^

Le systme n'a pas aim que les primaires ne ce passent pas comme prvu.
a devait tre Valls au PS et Jupp  l'UMP et au final ce fut Hamon et Fillon.

Enfin bon tant pis, la France survivra peut tre  5 ans de Macron, mais a va faire trs mal.
Essayez de ne pas le rlire la prochaine fois ! ^^

----------


## Mdinoc

Valls au PS y'avait aucune chance, le type s'tait gour de primaire.

----------


## lper

> Ouais Hamon aurait pu faire gagner Melenchon, c'est con ^^


Non c'est bien  ::mrgreen:: 



> Le systme n'a pas aim que les primaires ne ce passent pas comme prvu.


Tiens tu parles comme un politicien en parlant de systme. C'est quoi le systme, c'est nous tout simplement !

----------


## Ryu2000

> Valls au PS y'avait aucune chance, le type s'tait gour de primaire.


Il est arriv au second tour des primaires le type, c'tait pas un random.
Hamon c'tait plus une surprise.




> Tiens tu parles comme un politicien en parlant de systme.


Non le systme c'est l'ennemi du peuple.
En tout cas c'est qui essaie de contrler le peuple.

Aprs chacun a sa propre dfinition du systme, c'est un peu compliqu.
Il y a plusieurs ensemble avec des intrts diffrents (c'est mauvais quand ils sont tous d'accord, parce qu'ils avancent dans le mme sens).
Normalement le systme c'est les mdias, les politiques, la justice, les banques, des personnes qui ont de l'influence on sait pas pourquoi, etc...
Donc en temps normal Fillon fait partie du systme, mais pas quand il est un candidat srieux  llection prsidentielle (parce que sur certains points il est pas d'accord avec le vrai pouvoir du systme (il n'tait pas anti Poutine par exemple et il tait peut tre encore trop catholique pour le systme)).




> C'est quoi le systme, c'est nous tout simplement !


Alors a c'est comme des gens dans une dictature qui disent "le pouvoir dictatorial c'est nous !".

----------


## lper

> Non le systme c'est l'ennemi du peuple.


Non c'est nous !  ::mrgreen:: 

Tiens un nouveau Zirak !  ::aie::

----------


## lper

> Tiens tu parles comme un politicien en parlant de systme.


Je rectifie, tiens tu parles comme un mauvais politicien en accusant le systme !

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Il voulait faire respecter la dmocratie, les lecteurs l'avaient choisi. (alors que l'UMP voulait que ce soit Jupp)
> Aprs les mdias et la justice ont quand mme t tonnement efficace.
> Alors que chez des gars de son niveau (ancien premier ministre), faire croire que sa femme est une assistante, c'est un peu banal...
> Beaucoup ce disent clean et utilise ce stratagme.


Ce que les gens n'ont pas aim de Fillon, c'est qu'ils ont t flous. On leur a vendu, le Pre la Vertu, et ils se sont retrouvs avec un double de Sarkozy ! Fillon devait sa victoire aux primaires au fait qu'il n'a cess de rpter que lui avait les mains propres, et il ne se faisait pas prier pour rappeler les affaires Sarkozy et la condamnation de Jupp. 
Et puis, patatra, voil qu'il est lui mme rattrap par la justice, et en plus il ment devant tout le monde ! Y a pas eu besoin d'un acharnement de qui que ce soit. Fillon, il s'est grill tout seul !




> Il y a un contre sens, si le PS est hors jeu, il ne peut pas gagner.


Absolument pas. Le PS d'Hollande tait hors-jeu. En choisissant Hamon, et un programme rsolument  gauche, le PS avait une carte  jouer. Mais, une grande partie d'entre eux ont prfr jou avec Macron. C'est en cela que Hamon aurait du quitter le navire et laisser le PS sombrer tout seul.




> C'tait mort pour Hamon, il n'avait aucun soutient, il n'tait pas populaire, les gens ne voulaient plus du PS (comme ils ne voulaient plus de l'UMP en 2012).


Je crois que tu te trompes. Les gens ne voulaient du PS de Hollande, parce que Hollande leur avait vendu du rve, de l'anticapitalisme, de la guerre contre la finance, et qu'il avait trahi ses promesses. Mais, le PS, c'tait aussi les frondeurs, et c'est ceux-l qui ont choisi Hamon. 




> Ouais Hamon aurait pu faire gagner Melenchon, c'est con ^^


Ben, ouais. Mme si je suis pas un fan de Melenchon, c'tait le moins pire, je pense.




> Essayez de ne pas le rlire la prochaine fois ! ^^


  ::mouarf::  
Le mec y vote pas et y vient donner des leons  ceux qui votent. Tu veux du changement ? Tu bouges ton c** et tu vas mettre un bulletin de vote dans l'urne !  ::evil::

----------


## Ryu2000

> Le mec y vote pas et y vient donner des leons  ceux qui votent. Tu veux du changement ? Tu bouges ton c** et tu vas mettre un bulletin de vote dans l'urne !


Si si j'ai vot.

Premier tour prsidentielle : je n'ai pas vot Macron. (mon candidat n'tait pas au second tour)
Second tour prsidentielle : j'ai vot pour le moins pire. (donc pas Macron non plus)

Premier tour lgislative : je n'ai pas vot en marche.
Second tour lgislative : j'avais le choix entre UMP ou en Marche, et je ne me suis pas dplac, puisque le vote blanc ne compte pas.
PS, UMP, En Marche, pour moi il n'y a pas de diffrence c'est la mme bande.

Le problme de l'abstention c'est que a favorise les plus gros...
Moi j'aime bien aller voter au premier tour, mais le second tour ne reprsente que peu dintrt...

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Si si j'ai vot.


Ha ! Autant pour moi. Dsol. Je te prsente mes excuses.

----------


## DevTroglodyte

> Ha ! Autant pour moi. Dsol. Je te prsente mes excuses.


Qu'est ce que a peut te faire que les gens aient vot ou non, au fait ?

----------


## Ryu2000

> Ha ! Autant pour moi.


Non mais je soutiens et respecte les abstentionnistes, ils ont raison de s'en foutre les types, la politique c'est dmoralisant, c'est un gouffre sans fond o on fait toujours pire.
La politique c'est juste une source de frustration et d'nervements, a ne produit jamais rien de bien.
Bon en mme temps nous sommes en France, qui est dans l'UE, donc c'est pas l que la politique est le plus intressant...

En plus le niveau est tellement nul aujourd'hui...
Quand on voit Macron et son gouvernement, a donne envie de vomir...

Tout le temps les news me fond mal  la tte :
JO 2024 : La France attend les Jeux, assure Macron
Pourquoi ils veulent que Paris organise les JO 2024 ?
C'est la pire ide qui existe !
Les autres villes candidates se sont retires, elles sont un peu moins connes que Paris...

On nous dit de nous serrer la ceinture, de faire des conomies, et ils veulent organiser des JO...
Ils veulent dpenser des milliards pour construire des infrastructures qui ne serviront qu'une fois.
Ce n'est absolument pas rentable.

Tout a pour voir des sportifs dop pratiquer des sports chiants.
Rien n'est fun aux JO d't, aux JO d'hivers  la limite il y a des trucs bien.
Bon  partir de 2020 il devrait y avoir du skateboard, mais il faut voir quoi exactement.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Qu'est ce que a peut te faire que les gens aient vot ou non, au fait ?


Je croyais que tu ne voulais pas qu'on en parle...  ::twisted::

----------


## BenoitM

> ...


A part rler tout le temps, tu sais faire autre chose?  ::roll::

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Rien n'est fun aux JO d't, aux JO d'hivers  la limite il y a des trucs bien.


Autant, j'en ai rien  faire que Paris reoivent les JO en 2024. Je m'en tape le coquillard !

Par contre, moi ce sont les sports d'hiver qui me gavent. Dj, j'interdirais tout ce qui est remonte mcanique. a dgrade la montagne, c'est affreux. En plus, maintenant, comme il y a de moins en moins de neige, ils sont obligs d'en crer artificiellement. Niveau cologie, y a pas mieux ! Mais, non, a on l'interdit pas ! Faut que les neuneux aient leur dose de descente en ski !  ::aie::

----------


## UndeadangerousK

Il est mignon le petit macron, il apprend avec le temps, faut pas lui en vouloir.

De toute faon, tant que les gens n'auront pas compris que ce n'est pas  une poigne "d'lus" de "diriger" la France..

----------


## GPPro

> D'accord.
> 
> Pas d'accord.
> 
> D'accord.
> 
> D'accord mais je ne pense pas qu'il y ait eu de propagande en France.
> Macron a su utiliser les mdias et non l'inverse, Mlenchon s'en est attir la foudre  lui tout seul encore une fois mha.


Il y a eu de la propagande, bien sr que si... J'ai lu le papier de Schneiderman dans le lib d'il y a une semaine ou quinze jours (chronique hebdo) et il disait la mme chose. Macron a t compltement exonr de toute question sur son passage chez Hollande, il a t prsent comme l'ultime recours face  Le Pen, Hamon a t torpill. Et sinon il a un charisme de moule amha mais bon... Le mec ne sait pas faire un discours en publique sans dire une connerie, il est incapable de parler a des gens du "peuple" sans les prendre de haut, bref, ce type est un technocrate dans toute sa splendeur, rien de charismatique. Le seul """charisme""" dont il dispose c'est son profil a fond dans le systme sans que a se voit (et on se demande bien pourquoi les gens refusent de le voir d'ailleurs).

----------


## Ryu2000

> A part rler tout le temps, tu sais faire autre chose?


Je sais faire des blagues aussi mais c'est pas flagrant...

Par contre il y a un bon ct avec les JO, c'est le nationalisme.
Plein de gens sont derrire leurs pays, il y a les drapeaux, il y a les hymnes, les gens sont content quand leur pays gagne des mdailles.
C'est toujours positif quand les gens aiment leur pays.

----------


## DevTroglodyte

> Je croyais que tu ne voulais pas qu'on en parle...


C'est pas moi qui en parle, du coup, j'ai pas lanc la conversation.

Sinon, +1, on s'en bat la coulpe, des JO parisiens. Ca va encore faire des dpenses inutiles, en plus.




> Je sais faire des blagues aussi mais c'est pas flagrant...


Du coup, si c'est pas flagrant, c'est que tu ne sais pas les doser  ::P:

----------


## TallyHo

> D'accord mais je ne pense pas qu'il y ait eu de propagande en France.


Sur un sujet, il y a eu les temps d'antenne poste avant l'ouverture officielle de la campagne, il explosait les scores.

Pendant la campagne, il faudra aussi nous expliquer comment il a eu autant de visibilit mdiatique alors que l'quit du temps de parole est apprcie en fonction de critres tels que le nombre d'lus, les rsultats prcdents, etc... Etant donn qu'il tait nouveau dans la course, il aurait du avoir le mme temps que les petits partis.

Et on ne parle pas de l'tonnante bienveillance  ne pas lui poser les questions qui gnent ou de ses soutiens qui dtiennent une partie des mdias d'infos ou d'une de ses conseillres qui est la grande prtresse de la presse people...

Macron a gagn avec la com' car il avait les mdias et les rseaux culturels avec lui entre autres, qu'il pratiquait bien le double-langage, qu'il a fait du storytelling sur son couple (on a mme eu droit  son film de mariage, le couple qui a affront les mdisances et blablabla), qu'il se met en scne, etc etc etc... Et ce n'est mme pas un secret, il s'inspire du ct US avec Obama.

----------


## Ryu2000

Macron pointe les "7  8 enfants par femme" en Afrique : un raccourci qui passe mal
Il faut qu'il se fasse coacher, quelqu'un doit lui apprendre ce qu'il ne faut pas dire.
Parce que mme si c'est bas sur des faits rels (en moyenne au les nigriens font plus d'enfants que les japonais), aujourd'hui certaines personnes se sentent facilement offusqu.

Dmographie de l'Afrique - Fcondit
_En 2016, le taux de fcondit en Afrique est estim  4,7 enfants par femme, contre une moyenne mondiale de 2,5.
Le record mondial de la fcondit appartient au Niger avec 7,6 enfants par femme en 2012._

Bon en fait c'est pour le titre de la news, les propos choquant c'tait pas a. (parce que c'est vrai qu'en Afrique on fait plus d'enfants qu'ailleurs...)



> Le dfi de l'Afrique [...] il est civilisationnel.


Personnellement je pense que le problme de l'Afrique, c'est que c'est un continent qui se fait violer depuis des sicles.
C'est un continent gigantesque qui dbordent de ressources, mais ces ressources ne bnficient pas souvent au peuple (avec Kadhafi c'tait le cas par exemple, mais les chefs africains aussi bien que Kadhafi y'en a pas des masses).

En Afrique il y a des intrts de nations europennes (franc CFA par exemple), des intrts amricains, des intrts chinois.
Tout le monde essaie de venir pour s'enrichir.

Il existe des prsident africain qui ont t mis en place par l'occident et qui sont des dictateurs qui s'enrichissent et donnent une partie de leur ressource  l'occident.
Un peu comme dans ce sketch :

----------


## Ryu2000

Le chef d'tat-major des armes menace de dmissionner
*Agac par les conomies promises par le Premier ministre dans le budget de la Dfense, le chef d'tat-major des armes Pierre de Villiers, a menac de dmissionner la veille du dfil militaire du 14 juillet.*

Ce n'est pas normal que le budget de l'arme est sans cesse rduit.
L'arme c'est quelque chose d'important, et l on maltraite nos militaires.

----------


## BenoitM

> Le chef d'tat-major des armes menace de dmissionner
> *Agac par les conomies promises par le Premier ministre dans le budget de la Dfense, le chef d'tat-major des armes Pierre de Villiers, a menac de dmissionner la veille du dfil militaire du 14 juillet.*
> 
> Ce n'est pas normal que le budget de l'arme est sans cesse rduit.
> L'arme c'est quelque chose d'important, et l on maltraite nos militaires.


Euh c'est pas toi qui dit qu'il ne faut pas aller en Irak/Syrie/Libye? 
Pq continuer  dpenser de l'argent dans l'arme si on ne s'en sert plus?

----------


## Invit

> Sur un sujet, il y a eu les temps d'antenne poste avant l'ouverture officielle de la campagne, il explosait les scores.


Yep, c'taient lui et Le Pen en tte du temps d'antenne avant le dbut de la campagne. Comme par hasard les deux prsents au second tour...

----------


## Ryu2000

> Euh c'est pas toi qui dit qu'il ne faut pas aller en Irak/Syrie/Libye?


L'un empche pas l'autre.
Je suis pour l'arme, mais contre les ordres qu'elle reoit.
Effectivement les ordres sont souvent pourri (c'est l'arme franaise qui a trs efficacement assassiner Kadhafi par exemple (et c'tait mme pas dans lintrt de la France en plus)).
Les militaires ont parfois comme mission de protger des lieux prives ou des lieux religieux, ce qui fait bien chier aussi.

Et bientt l'arme franaise va disparaitre pour faire une arme de l'UE  ::pleure::  ::pleure::  ::pleure:: 

Il nous faut une arme forte pour nous dfendre, on ne sait pas qui seront nos ennemis demain...

Le problme avec l'arme franaise c'est qu'on fait grader les plus corrompus, ceux qui sont potes avec le gouvernement sont tout en haut de la pyramide.
Au dbut c'est le mrite qui te fait gagner des chelons, mais aprs tu bloques  un stade et pour continuer de grimper il faut tre corrompu...




> Yep, c'taient lui et Le Pen en tte du temps d'antenne avant le dbut de la campagne.


C'tait pas le mme traitement mdiatique.
*Les mdias avec Macron :*
C'est notre sauveur, il est beau, il est jeune, il est intelligent (de loin), votez pour lui.
Il n'est pas riche (trangement pour un gars qui gagnait des millions chez Rothschild).

*Les mdias avec Marine :*
Salope de nazis ! Elle fait croire qu'une assistance bosse pour l'UE alors qu'en ralit elle bosse pour le partie !
C'est une voleuse, raciste, homophobe, pdophile et tout ce que vous voulez.

----------


## seedbarrett

Je comprends pas, C'est pas lui qui veut augmenter la part de notre PIB destin  la dfense ? 
https://en-marche.fr/emmanuel-macron...gramme/defense
A deux pourcent oui. Alors je ne comprends pas o il fait ses coupes

----------


## Invit

> Alors je ne comprends pas o il fait ses coupes


- Bah l il vient d'annoncer plus de 300M de coupe dans la recherche et l'enseignement suprieur par exemple.
- 500 millions  l'Intrieur
- 160 millions  la Justice
- Ensuite si t'augmentes la CSG ds 2018 mais que pour la suppression de la taxe d'habitation cense la compenser tu enlves 1/3 par an sur 3 ans, t'es gagnant sur les deux premires annes.
- Suppression de 120 000 fonctionnaires
- Gel du point d'indice
...

Et puis au pire il rendra les clefs avec un dficit comme tout le monde avant lui.

----------


## GPPro

Finalement tout va bien il a promis une augmentation du budget pour 2018... Fallait bien, le chef d'tat major a menac de dmissionner. Au moins le programme de Macron est clair maintenant : ultra libralisme, clientlisme et navigation  vue... Que du changement !

----------


## TallyHo

> Au moins le programme de Macron est clair maintenant : ultra libralisme, clientlisme et navigation  vue... *Que du changement* !


C'est aussi un des points reprochs dans l'article ci-dessous. On peut aussi ajouter  la liste une communication scnarise... Ceux qui voulaient en finir avec la monarchie prsidentielle sont servis...




> Emmanuel Macron s'est dfil. Contrairement  ses quatre prdcesseurs, le prsident n'a pas l'intention de rpondre en direct  des journalistes souhaitant l'interroger sur son dbut de mandat. D'ailleurs depuis son lection, Emmanuel Macron fuit autant que possible "les questions qui fchent et refuse d'avoir des contradicteurs" constatait rcemment le 20h de TF1.
> 
> Comme vous pouvez le voir dans notre vido en haut de cet article, ce refus de s'exposer frontalement (et de rendre des comptes)  l'occasion de la fte nationale lui permet, une nouvelle fois, d'chapper aux questions gnantes parmi lesquelles:
> 
> - Le cas Pnicaud
> - Hommes neufs mais vieille politique ?
> - Flop  Bruxelles
> - Un autre monde
> 
> http://www.huffingtonpost.fr/2017/07...mmanuel-macron


Je vais quand mme donner un bon point pour l'enseignement des langues  l'cole. Je n'ai pas tout suivi mais il veut remettre les classes bilangues (c'tait dans son programme aussi je crois). C'est une bonne chose, je ne comprends mme pas comment ils ont pu y toucher dans un monde o on change de plus en plus...

----------


## Ryu2000

Le paquet  10 signe-t-il la fin de la cigarette ?
_Le Premier ministre douard Philippe a promis de renforcer la lutte contre le tabagisme en France en portant le prix du paquet de 7  10 euros, un engagement d'Emmanuel Macron qui suscite l'hostilit des industriels mais est salue par les acteurs de la sant publique._

Ils se disent qu'en augmentant le prix du paquet, les jeunes adolescents ne tomberont pas dans la cigarette car ils ont un faible revenu et n'auront pas les moyens d'en acheter.
Mais en mme temps dans l'article il y a :



> Le tabac est en effet un marqueur social de plus en plus important, notamment chez les catgories sociales les plus dfavorises. En mai de cette anne, une tude du Baromtre sant sur le tabac publi par Sant publique France mettait en vidence une *augmentation de la consommation entre 2010 et 2016 chez les Franais  faibles revenus, passant de 35,2 %  37,5 %*.
> (...)
>  l'inverse, chez les Franais  haut niveau de revenus, la proportion est passe de 23,5 %  20,9 % en six ans.


Ce n'est pas parce que les gens n'ont pas beaucoup d'argent qu'ils ne vont pas acheter de tabac.

----------


## Bousk

Le tabac je trouve a extraordinaire tout de mme.
C'est clairement nocif, mais autoris.
L'tat fait croire vouloir le combattre en augmentant les prix, mais a reste une source de revenues incroyable pour leur caisse (http://www.lefigaro.fr/conjoncture/2...s-fiscales.php).

----------


## Ryu2000

> C'est clairement nocif, mais autoris.


Il y a normment de choses nocives mais autorises.
La bouffe industrielle est nocive pour la sant (cancrigne) mais pourtant on en trouve plein les grandes surfaces.
Cyril Hanouna est trs nocif mais autoris.
L'alcool est nocif, on en trouve partout.




> L'tat fait croire vouloir le combattre en augmentant les prix, mais a reste une source de revenues incroyable pour leur caisse


C'est exactement a, le prtexte de la scurit qui est l pour rcuprer de l'argent.

Ils vont ajouter des radars automatique (je crois qu'il y a mme un projet pire qui permettra  des entreprises prives de flasher les vhicules...).
Ils vont augmenter les taxes sur le Diesel.
Ils vont augmenter les taxes sur le tabac.
etc...

Bon l celui qui n'a pas le permis et qui ne fume pas s'en fout, mais il y aura d'autres taxes ne vous inquitez pas.

----------


## el_slapper

a va surtout augmenter la contrebande. La contrebande de tabac rapporte bien plus que celle de cocaine, et est punie bien moins durement.

C'est comme les protection contre les rips CD/DVD : a ne sert qu' se donner bonne conscience, c'est contourn aussi sec.

----------


## Ryu2000

Normalement dans l'UE les produits traversent sans problmes, mais c'est diffrent pour le tabac.
Je ne crois pas qu'il existe des sites bass dans des pays o le tabac est moins chre qui livre en France, sans problme.
En principe il n'y a pas de douane, mais vu ce que rapportent les taxes sur le tabac, il y a une douane ^^

Je ne connais pas les lois exactement, mais il me semble qu'*il est illgal de commander du tabac*.
Alors qu'il est lgal de commander des graines de cannabis, aux Pays-Bas, en Espagne, en Angleterre et se les faire livrer en France. (bon par contre c'est un souvenir, il est interdit de les faire germer, sauf si ce sont des varits qui ne dpassent pas le taux de THC lgal (infrieure ou gale  0,2 %)).



Et pour les CD/DVD vierge, je me rappelle qu' l'poque en France il y avait une taxe sur les supports vierge et du coup a valait le coup de commander en Allemagne.
 l'poque c'tait moins chre l-bas :
https://www.nierle.com/

----------


## ManusDei

> L'tat fait croire vouloir le combattre en augmentant les prix, mais a reste une source de revenues incroyable pour leur caisse (http://www.lefigaro.fr/conjoncture/2...s-fiscales.php).


http://www.lemonde.fr/les-decodeurs/...3_4355770.html
C'est une estimation complique, mais le cot du tabac pour la collectivit serait de 47 milliards d'euros.

----------


## TallyHo

> Le tabac je trouve a extraordinaire tout de mme.
> C'est clairement nocif, mais autoris.
> L'tat fait croire vouloir le combattre en augmentant les prix, mais a reste une source de revenues incroyable pour leur caisse (http://www.lefigaro.fr/conjoncture/2...s-fiscales.php).


Ils n'ont aucun intrt  vraiment lutter contre le tabac car a cache une industrie indirecte bien plus norme qui est base sur un des plus gros mensonges mdical qui existe : le tabac est une drogue et c'est difficile d'arrter. Ceci permet  des centaines de mdecins et surtout  l'industrie pharmaceutique de travailler.

La nicotine est un poison (pas une drogue) et elle s'vacue trs rapidement du corps (quelques jours). Le principal souci du tabac est l'habitude de porter la clope  sa bouche x fois par jour et les fausses associations d'ides du type caf-clope, stress-clope, pause-clope, etc...

Donc c'est de la thrapie comportementale qui est efficace et pas de "dsintoxiquer". Mais ce qui est mis en avant, c'est la dsintox avec les substituts parce que comme tu es un sale junkie, tu comprends il te faut ta dose...

Mieux que a ! On va t'expliquer que de prendre un inhalateur ressemblant  une clope en plastique ou une cigarette lectronique sont les solutions. En gros, on voudrait lutter contre ton "addiction" et on continue  entretenir ta dpendance comportementale...

Cette histoire du tabac est une arnaque incroyable qui dure depuis des annes. Maintenant c'est ancr et c'est dur de dboulonner le mythe. Au mme titre que des tas d'autres bullshit comme boire du lait pour avoir le calcium journalier, le gras fait grossir, les oeufs donnent le cholestrol, etc etc etc...

En rsum, tout le monde sait qu'on n'emploie pas les bonnes mthodes pour les fumeurs mais a arrange tout ce beau monde qui fait mine d'y croire... Les tabacologues qui sont l pour te soutenir tellement que a va tre dur de servrer le drogu que tu es ; la pharmacie qui est aussi l pour te conseiller le meilleur substitut qui va t'aider  te sevrer ; le politicien qui pourra constater l'chec de la lutte et qui trouvera l'excuse parfaite pour augmenter le prix ; et les gens continuent  mourir sur le dos de la communaut comme beaucoup d'autres choses o on a une logique similaire : industrie dgradante -> communaut qui assume les dgts.

----------


## Invit

> Ce n'est pas parce que les gens n'ont pas beaucoup d'argent qu'ils ne vont pas acheter de tabac.


Et en bonus, il ne pourront pas se plaindre de leur faible pouvoir d'achat. Z'ont qu' pas.

----------


## Ryu2000

> il ne pourront pas se plaindre de leur faible pouvoir d'achat.


Ouais mais le dbat c'est une grosse drogue au final.
Dpendance physique, mais surtout psychique.

Ceux qui on prit l'habitude de fumer on du mal  s'en sortir.

Alors que le tabac c'est la drogue l'a plus nul de l'univers, 0 effet psychotrope.
Les autres drogues on les ressens, le caf a dope, l'alcool a fout le gros bordel dans le cerveau, mais le tabac c'est juste nul, a n'apporte rien...

----------


## Invit

> Ceux qui on prit l'habitude de fumer on du mal  s'en sortir.


Beaucoup n'en ont juste pas envie, quittes  mourir plus jeunes. C'est comme rouler en moto, les gens continuent de le faire bien que ce soit plus cher et plus dangereux qu'une voiture parce qu'ils aiment bien. Ou, pour reprendre une de tes analogies favorites, c'est comme regarder Hannouna  la tl (mme si je comprends moins ce vice)  ::D:

----------


## Mat.M

> Il y a normment de choses nocives mais autorises.
> La bouffe industrielle est nocive pour la sant (cancrigne) mais pourtant on en trouve plein les grandes surfaces.


ahh c'est vident je mange souvent des pizzas provenant du supermarch et dans quelques annes c'est certain j'aurai un cancer..

----------


## Ryu2000

> dans quelques annes c'est certain j'aurai un cancer..


C'est pas certains, mais a y participe.
Le cancer a vient principalement de l'alimentation, les gens ont de mauvaises habitudes alimentaires.

Il y a beaucoup d'additif dangereux utilis dans les plats industrielles, en en consommant on augmente ses chances de dvelopper un cancer.
Mais si vous voulez buvez du light, mangez exclusivement des plats prpar rchauff au micro onde, mchez des chewing-gums sans sucre toute la journe, peut tre que vous ne dvelopperez jamais de cancers.

Le top en nourriture c'est d'acheter les ingrdients le moins modifi et le plus local possible.

Manger de la nourriture industrielle ne donne pas automatiquement des cancers, comme fumer des cigarettes ne donnent pas automatiquement un cancer.
Mais a peut y participer.
Pas de sport, organisme trop acide, trop de sucre, etc...

----------


## Mat.M

> Manger de la nourriture industrielle ne donne pas automatiquement des cancers, comme fumer des cigarettes ne donnent pas automatiquement un cancer.
> Mais a peut y participer.


mais je n'ai jamais affirm le contraire; ce soir je vais manger des crpes aux champignons surgeles eh bien dans 6 mois je vais avoir l'organisme plein de mtastases... ::mouarf:: 
a sent la phase terminale deux av pater et c'est termin me voil 2 mtres sous terre, _amen_  ::aie::   ::aie:: 

Pendant ce temps-l il y a des centaines de morts sur les routes c'est certain ce n'est pas le sujet...

----------


## Ryu2000

> Pendant ce temps-l il y a des centaines de morts sur les routes c'est certain ce n'est pas le sujet...


Le cancer en France en 2015 : 150 000 dcs et des ingalits professionnelles persistantes
Accident de la route en France - volution dtaille des accidents et victimes
En gros c'est 3 500 tu sur la route en 2016.

Il y a presque 43 fois autant de morts du cancer que de mort sur la route.
Le problme des cancers c'est qu'on les traites avec des chimiothrapie ce qui n'est pas trs efficace et extrmement chre.
INFOGRAPHIE. Combien cote le cancer en France ?
_Les dpenses hospitalires et mdicamenteuses pour la prise en charge du cancer en France se sont leves  7,25 milliards d'euros en 2011-12._

L'industrie pharmaceutique est bien contente, elle se blinde de thune.
Pour eux plus il y a de cancers mieux c'est.
Ils ont intrts  ce que les gens contractent un cancer.

Il y avait un service de cancrologie intressant, mais il a ferm :
Plainte aprs la fermeture d'un service d'oncologie pdiatrique  Garches
_Une plainte contre X a t dpose  Nanterre pour dlaissement par des parents denfants atteints de cancer qui dnoncent la fermeture de lunit doncologie pdiatrique de lhpital Raymond-Poincar de Garches (Hauts-de-Seine)._

----------


## el_slapper

> (.../...)
> Accident de la route en France - volution dtaille des accidents et victimes
> En gros c'est 57 000 tu sur la route en 2016.(.../...


Je suis ton lien, et il me donne 3469. Et tu nous dis 57 000. Ce qui est le nombre d'accidents, pas de tus. Merci de relire tes propres sources.

----------


## Ryu2000

Ah ! Je me disais bien que a collait pas ^^  ::mouarf::  :;):

----------


## TallyHo

> Beaucoup n'en ont juste pas envie, quittes  mourir plus jeunes.


C'est aussi un problme de reprsentation. Tu ne te reprsentes pas les dgts possibles donc tu continues. Le tabac par exemple, les dgts se construisent sur des annes, c'est beaucoup trop loin dans le temps pour te l'imaginer. Mme si tu connais une personne qui a un cancer du poumon, ce n'est pas toi qui le subis, tu te crois plus fort, plus chanceux, etc... Il y a une part d'go aussi. Ensuite on ne leur donne pas l'envie aussi. On farcit la tte des gens comme quoi que c'est dur d'arrter, que c'est des drogus et blablabla.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Tu ne te reprsentes pas les dgts possibles donc tu continues.


Bon en mme temps beaucoup de choses font des dgts et sont cancrignes...

Est-ce que ceux qui habitent en ville se disent "je vais partir  la campagne l'air sera moins cancrigne" ?
Bon l c'est pas top comme exemple parce que le tabac est un choix et l'air on l'a choisi pas, mais c'est pour illustrer que plein de choses sont cancrigne.

Si on veut tout faire pour tre en bonne sant, il faudrait :
- ne pas boire de caf
- ne pas trop s'exposer au soleil
- ne pas boire d'alcool
- manger des fruits et lgume bio, de saison et locaux
- ne pas manger de plat prpar
- ne pas manger de viande industrielle
- ne pas manger de poisson
- ne pas boire de soda
- faire rgulirement du sport (mais pas trop)
- jener un peu chaque anne
- pour certains : pas de lait, pas de gluten
- etc

C'est chiant de faire attention  sa sant tout le temps.
Des fois faut bien se bourrer la gueule avec des Vodka + Redbull en mangeant des Pringles et des pizzas. (le lendemain on se rend bien compte que c'est pas top pour la sant)

C'est trs compliqu de faire attention  sa sant  fond.
Il faudrait ne pas utiliser de micro onde (a dtruit tout les micro nutriments).
Toutes les cuissons dtruisent les nutriments. (c'est pour a que le jus de lgume c'est tip top)

----------


## TallyHo

> C'est trs compliqu de faire attention  sa sant  fond.


C'est surtout une habitude. Quand tu as pris les bonnes habitudes, ce n'est pas plus compliqu que de mal faire les choses...

Le tort de beaucoup de gens est de tout vouloir tout de suite et rapidement. Ils font tout en mme temps avec de grandes rsolutions : je ne fume plus, je me mets au rgime, je fais du sport, etc... C'est le meilleur moyen d'chouer tellement que tu mets la pression  tout vouloir changer d'un coup et ne pas tre patient  ::): 

D'un autre ct, on ne peut pas leur en vouloir, ce sont les ides de la socit de consommation : maigrir facilement en 1 mois et sans se priver, regagner la forme de vos 20 ans avec 7 mns de sport par jour, etc etc etc...

Aprs il ne faut pas non plus tre un extrmiste de la "bonne sant" comme on en voit certains qui sont hypocondriaques, qui ne veulent plus aller au resto par peur de manger de la merde, etc...

----------


## Jon Shannow

Pour revenir au sujet principal, notre Prsident !

Voil un effet que les pro-Grandeur de la France devraient apprcier...

La France dtrne les USA au classement des nations les plus influentes

----------


## Marco46

challenges.fr ... lel

----------


## Ryu2000

Quel-est ce concept de "soft power" ?

a a l'air tout pourri, c'est juste :
- Trump est mchant
- Macron est gentil
Du point de vue des mondialistes...

Parce qu'il y en a qui souhaite que son pays soit autonome (oh le vilain !).
Et l'autre qui est  fond pro UE et qui veut dpendre des autres (c'est bien il faut dtruire la France est cr une soupe mondialiste).

Qui est fier de Macron ?
Dans le monde rel je n'ai jamais rencontrer quelqu'un qui le soutenait.
Le systme aime Macron, mais le peuple ne l'aimera jamais. (quoi qu'on peut lui faire bouffer un peu n'importe quoi au peuple, mais l c'est vident que Macron n'est pas l pour tre sympa)

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Quel-est ce concept de "soft power" ?
> 
> a a l'air tout pourri, c'est juste :
> - Trump est mchant
> - Macron est gentil
> Du point de vue des mondialistes...
> 
> Parce qu'il y en a qui souhaite que son pays soit autonome (oh le vilain !).
> Et l'autre qui est  fond pro UE et qui veut dpendre des autres (c'est bien il faut dtruire la France est cr une soupe mondialiste).
> ...


Lis la source avant de vomir ta bile, tout est expliqu.  ::aie::

----------


## Ryu2000

> Le "soft power" dsigne la capacit d'influence et de persuasion d'un tat, de ses acteurs politiques, conomiques et culturels sur la scne internationale, en excluant tout moyen militaire. L'tude tablit un classement en fonction de plusieurs critres-cls, comme l'opinion internationale du pays, le rseau diplomatique, l'influence numrique ou encore la perception de l'accueil touristique des trangers.


C'est encore pire que ce que je pensais...
Mais bon c'est bien le pro UE qui gagne :



> L'ascension de la France de la 5e  la premire place du classement en un an s'explique en partie par le "dynamisme apport par l'lection d'Emmanuel Macron", *centriste pro-europen* devenu  39 ans en mai dernier *le plus jeune* prsident de l'Histoire de France, note l'tude.


C'est les mmes arguments que ceux qui ont vot Macron, au premier tour : il est jeune, il est beau, il est pro UE.
Comme si c'tait rellement des arguments...

===
En plus Macron influence que dalle, il a demand 2, 3 trucs  l'UE et il s'est fait envoyer chier par l'Allemagne.
L'opinion internationale du pays, a veut rien dire, les occidentaux taient super fan d'Obama, alors qu'il tait pourri comme prsident...

C'est vraiment pas srieux leur truc, en mme temps la politique aujourd'hui...
On est vraiment dans une mauvaise priode, je sais pas si a me fatigue, si a me stress, si a m'nerve, si a mexaspre, mais en tout cas c'est pnible.
J'en ai plein le dos de ces conneries, j'espre que du srieux reviendra un jour, parce que l a n'a plus aucun sens...

----------


## TallyHo

> challenges.fr ... lel


Pourquoi lol ? Nous avons un rseau diplomatique performant et la culture franaise s'exporte bien. A la vue du contexte, a ne me parait pas stupide d'tre prfr aux USA.

----------


## Mat.M

> Quel-est ce concept de "soft power" ?


le concept de soft power qu'est-ce que c'est ? 

On peut faire une rponse trs simple c'est un pouvoir despote avec des mthodes empruntes au totalitarisme...sans que l'on ne s'en aperoive  ::mrgreen:: 
c.a.d. que pendant l'occupation allemande on avait le bruit des bottes lors des dfils et le bruit des Panzer division ( je vous rassure je ne fais pas de point Godwin.. ::mouarf:: )
Maintenant c'est des mthodes invisibles et surtout sans heurts pour contraindre les gens  aller dans certaines directions..

 ::fleche::  C'est le cultre de la personnalit de celui qui dirige ( suivez mon regard)
 ::fleche:: C'est le concept de la tyrannie de la majorit cher  Tocqueville...
 ::fleche::  c'est le contrle des mdias, il faut faire en sorte que tout le monde soit d'accord dans une vision de pseudo-consensus mou, pour viter tout dnigrement de l'excutif politique
 ::fleche::  C'est la bien-pensance qui doit tre adopte par tout le monde pour engendrer le panurgisme.
Si le chef de l'Etat actuel dit ceci ou cela eh bien a tombe sous le sens , rien  dire donc tout le monde suit les prceptes du chef puisque le chef a raison
Donc dans ce systme le plus important c'est d'enlever tout esprit critique aux individus.

 ::fleche::  C'est le positivisme exacerb :ne pas perdre de vue que dans notre socit du consumrisme,la vision du chose n'est que absolu positif
Si vous regardez une pub pour une voiture la pub ne dira jamais qu'il ne faut pas acheter la voiture que c'est une mauvaise voiture; non c'est une vision forcment positive des choses
Et la politique c'est devenu pareil puisqu'il faut rassurer et donner confiance aux lites dirigeantes (notamment celles qui dirigent les entreprises ) donc tre constamment positif quitte  sortir plthores de platitudes et lieux communs dans le discours

Ce qui fait que cet article de Challenges c'est une vision bidonne des choses

----------


## TallyHo

D'accord, c'est le terme "soft power" mal employ qui vous gne. Il n'en reste pas moins vrai que La France est un pays influent et peut-tre mme plus que les USA dans le contexte actuel. Ne nous sous-estimez pas, on a quand mme un sige  l'ONU, un rseau diplomatique tendu ( un poil de coucouniettes prs, on est  jeu gal avec les USA), une culture rpandue, etc...

Pour le reste, d'accord avec toi, la politique est devenu uniquement du marketing et de la com'. Ce ne sont plus des hommes politiques mais des produits politiques.

----------


## Mat.M

@Tallyho: je suis bien d'accord la France est un pays qui est influent et ceci dans une vaste zone d'influence.
La France est une grande nation diplomatique avec d'excellents diplomates c'est indniable.
Donc j'ai formul une (mauvaise) critique et peut-tre exagre des choses

Cependant ce qui m'interpelle c'est l'autocongratulation et l'auto-flagellation...a c'est un truc typiquement nord-amricain comme l'employ du mois dans les fast-foods  ::mrgreen::  il faut faire un concert de louanges sur tel ou tel truc , dluge d'applaudissements forcs.

Donc monde sans critique donc on finit par vivre dans un systme qui fait de nous en partie des lgumes  ::aie::

----------


## Ryu2000

> Il n'en reste pas moins vrai que La France est un pays influent et peut-tre mme plus que les USA dans le contexte actuel.


Mais arrtez...

Ce n'est pas parce que notre paquet de lessive (Macron) a un plus belle emballage que le paquet de lessive US (Trump) que a fait de la France un pays influent.
Dj la France est dans l'UE, donc a lui a supprim la quasi totalit de ses pouvoirs, la France ne peut mme pas avoir d'influence sur ses propres lois, alors  l'international...

De plus nos gouvernants sont soumis aux USA depuis Sarkozy.
Au moins du temps de Chirac / Jospin, a essayait de rsister un peu.
Chirac avait refus d'intervenir en Irak.

Mais aprs Sarkozy est intervenu en Libye, c'tait bien dans lintrt des amricains, mme si ils font semblant d'y tre pour rien.

Qu'on commence par quitter l'OTAN, parce que c'est un truc qui ne sert qu' aider les intrts US.
De toute faon c'est obsolte comme organisation, a ne sert plus  rien aujourd'hui.

 l'internationale la France ne pse plus rien du tout.
Qu'est-ce que a peut faire que les autres pays aiment Macron ? (forcment c'est pas eux qui subissent sa politique...)
La majorit des franais dtestent Macron, alors qu'il vient  peine de commencer.
On connait son projet et on sait que a va faire mal.

----------


## Ryu2000

Antiterrorisme : ce que contient le projet de loi qui remplacera l'tat d'urgence
_Assignation  rsidence largie  la commune, fermeture de lieu de culte, primtres de protection de sites  risque : les grandes mesures votes par les snateurs.

Le Snat a adopt dans la nuit de mardi  mercredi le nouveau projet de loi antiterroriste voulu par le gouvernement pour remplacer, au 1er novembre, le rgime exceptionnel de l'tat d'urgence en prennisant et en inscrivant dans le droit commun certaines de ses mesures._

C'est un peu totalitaire quelque part...

=====
Edit :
Privs d'emplois familiaux, les dputs s'agacent du statut promis  Brigitte Macron
_En plus d'une quipe, la premire dame aura donc un budget pour le fonctionnement de ses activits et la rmunration de ses collaborateurs. Si le montant prcis du budget que mobilisera Brigitte Macron ne peut pas encore tre dtermin, le magazine Capital s'est essay  comparer ce qu'avaient cot les prcdentes premires dames au trsor public. A titre d'exemple, Valrie Trierweiler s'tait entoure de cinq collaborateurs qui avaient cot 396.900 euros brut sur l'anne 2013._

Macron ne montre par l'exemple.

----------


## Jon Shannow

La dernire affaire en date, c'est la dmission du gnrale De Villiers, le CEMA (Chefs d'Etat-Major des Armes).

Ce dernier qui avait critiqu la baisse annonce du budget des armes, avait t recadr par E. Macron.

Il a finalement officialis sa dmission hier (19 juillet 2017). Cette dmission entrane un dbut de polmique sur la manire dont E. Macron prend la fonction prsidentielle. Aprs un prsident bling-bling et gesticulatif, puis un prsident "normal", voici un prsident "jupitrien", serait-il Napolonien ?
http://www.leparisien.fr/politique/d...17-7143744.php

http://www.lemonde.fr/politique/arti...82_823448.html


Qu'en pensez-vous ? E. Macron est-il un petit Poutine ? A-t-il eu raison de recadrer le gnral, et de faire valoir son titre de "Chef des Armes" ?

----------


## halaster08

> Qu'en pensez-vous ? E. Macron est-il un petit Poutine ? A-t-il eu raison de recadrer le gnral, et de faire valoir son titre de "Chef des Armes" ?


La comparaison avec Poutine me semble un peu exagr.

Le gnral a voulu dnoncer les coupes de budget en complte contradiction avec les discours de Macron: augmenter le budget de l'arme a 2% du PIB.
Augmenter le budget en commencant par le rduire, c'est comme favoriser les licenciements pour crer de l'emploi ...
La "logique" Macron n'as pas fini de me surprendre.




> A-t-il eu raison?


Je pense que non, j'ai lu ceci dans un article et je suis tout a fait d'accord



> Emmanuel Macron aurait pu s'inspirer le l'exprience de tout jeune lieutenant qui prend le commandement de sa section. A peine sorti de Saint Cyr, le jeune officier sait qu'il doit s'adjoindre avec finesse et subtilit l'appui de son vieil adjudant chef. Il doit trouver l'quilibre pour nouer le dialogue avec ce subalterne expriment pour gagner la confiance de ses soldats. La fermet en est l'un des ingrdients. Mais il faut aussi expliquer et convaincre. Un lieutenant sait que moucher un adjudant-chef un peu rcalcitrant en public est une erreur grossire et contre-productive. Un prsident aurait du savoir que moucher un CEMA de la mme manire ne pouvait que produire les mmes effets.


http://www.huffingtonpost.fr/romain-...-l_a_23037598/

----------


## Ryu2000

> La dernire affaire en date


C'est marrant avec Macron, il y a des mini scandales chaque semaine ^^
Il va faire que de la merde pendant 5 ans, comme prvu.




> E. Macron est-il un petit Poutine ?


C'est pas comparable Poutine est un grand leader populaire dans son pays, qui joue un grand rle  l'internationale, c'est un des personnages les plus importants au monde  l'heure actuelle (Les coulisses de l'interview de Vladimir Poutine).
Macron c'est un petit con, qui va tre l 5 ans, parce qu'il a gagn grce au buzz et au soutient mdiatique...
Les gens ne l'aiment pas et aussi bien la France n'a plus le pouvoir d'avant.
Avant la France tait rput pour sa politique extrieure, elle tait respect dans le monde entier.
Aujourd'hui la France est le chien des amricains...




> A-t-il eu raison de recadrer le gnral, et de faire valoir son titre de "Chef des Armes" ?


Non.
Mais quelque part tant mieux, comme a si un jour il devait y avoir un combat Peuple VS Gouvernement, l'arme n'aura pas trop de mal  se retourner contre le gouvernement.

C'est quoi son trip de "chef des armes" il rve d'une troisime guerre mondiale dans les 5 ans  venir ou quoi ?
Quel est le projet ?

C'est drle comme, en rgle gnral,  chaque intervention militaire ou chaque attaque terroriste subit le gouvernement gagne en popularit...

----------


## Zirak

> Qu'en pensez-vous ? E. Macron est-il un petit Poutine ? A-t-il eu raison de recadrer le gnral, et de faire valoir son titre de "Chef des Armes" ?


C'est comme au boulot : "on ne dit pas non au chef".  ::aie:: 

Honntement, est-ce que Macron l'a envoy bouler direct en faisant son petit chef, ou est-ce qu'il a estim que les arguments du CEMA ne suffisait pas en les prenant tout de mme en compte, et qu'il y a tout de mme eu une vraie discussion entre les deux etc. etc., je n'en sais rien, donc difficile  dire. 

Au final oui, je trouve cela "normal" qu'il ait le dernier mot, puisqu'il est effectivement le chef des armes. Mais je ne saurais dire si ses dcisions en tant que tel sont bonnes ou non, si la dmission du CEMA est justifie ou non, etc etc.


@ryu: ce n'est pas un trip "chef des armes" qu'il a, tous les prsidents franais ont ce titre d'office... Tu veux que la France redevienne souveraine mais tu ne sais mme pas comment elle fonctionne...

----------


## Mingolito

> La dernire affaire en date, c'est la dmission du gnrale De Villiers, le CEMA (Chefs d'Etat-Major des Armes).
> 
> Ce dernier qui avait critiqu la baisse annonce du budget des armes, avait t recadr par E. Macron.
> 
> Il a finalement officialis sa dmission hier (19 juillet 2017). Cette dmission entrane un dbut de polmique sur la manire dont E. Macron prend la fonction prsidentielle. Aprs un prsident bling-bling et gesticulatif, puis un prsident "normal", voici un prsident "jupitrien", serait-il Napolonien ?
> http://www.leparisien.fr/politique/d...17-7143744.php
> 
> http://www.lemonde.fr/politique/arti...82_823448.html
> 
> ...


Il ne souscrit pas au projet de faire des conomies, et en sus il parles vulgaire, donc il dgage c'est tout. Rien  voir avec "poutine".
Sarko et Hollande ont fait exploser le budget de l'arme avec leurs guerres la con (contrairement  Chirac qui  t un trs bon prsident sur ce point), Macron son but c'est de diminuer le chmage, donc de diminuer les charges et impts, donc de faire des conomies sur les normes dpenses de l'tat, il  raison de vouloir lancer des conomies partout et de dgager tous les  pauvres connards qui se dressent sur sa route.

Ta comparaison avec poutine est totalement merdique et je te montre pourquoi : Dpense de l'arme, en pourcentage du PIB : 
France 	: 	2,5 % 	
Russie 	:	4,3 %

Bref en diminuant le budget de l'arme Macron ne fait pas du tout comme Poutine qui lui reste trs militariste. 2.5% c'est un budget trs lev, beaucoup de pays s'en sortent  moins de 2%, il  parfaitement raison de baisser ce budget  ::ccool::  

Macron  ::bravo::

----------


## Ryu2000

> Macron


Il y a de plus en plus d'interventions militaire mais de moins en moins de budget.
Donc qu'on commence par rduire les interventions avant d'une fois encore diminuer le budget...
Macron en veut plus pour moins chre et a ne peut pas fonctionner comme a.

On peut pas comparer l'arme Russe  l'arme Franaise.
L'arme Franaise n'est plus une arme forte et indpendante, elle est devenu un soutient des amricains, aprs Chirac, qui est le dernier a avoir rsist. (Sarkozy et Hollande on toujours suivi les interventions US)

Comme c'est parti on va se retrouver avec une arme de l'UE, qui nous servira  rien et qui cotera plus chre que l'arme actuelle.
Jespre que a n'arrivera jamais, mais on ne sait jamais avec l'UE...




> ce n'est pas un trip "chef des armes"


Mais bien-sre que si, Macron veut se la pter avec sa place de chef des armes...
Va y que je fais un tour de 4x4 militaire, va-y que je te visite un sous marin militaire, etc...

----------


## Jon Shannow

Pour remettre les choses en place, je n'ai pas voulu comparer Macron  Poutine, mais que Macron se comportait comme un dictateur, du coup, "il fait son Poutine". 

Voil. Pas de comparaison Russie / France, ni Macron / Poutine. 

On a la chance de ne pas en tre l ! Ouf !

----------


## BenoitM

> Pour remettre les choses en place, je n'ai pas voulu comparer Macron  Poutine, mais que Macron se comportait comme un dictateur, du coup, "il fait son Poutine". 
> 
> Voil. Pas de comparaison Russie / France, ni Macron / Poutine. 
> 
> On a la chance de ne pas en tre l ! Ouf !


Si tous ceux qui rduise le budget de l'arme et leur dit d'aller jouer ailleurs sont des dictateurs,  part quelque vrai dictateur qui augmente le budget de l'arme, il ne va plus y avoir que ca dans le monde :p
Et les anti militariste sont donc des dictateurs  ::D: 

C'est dommage de dvoyer les mots et de leurs faire perdre tout leurs sens et lexagration affaibli les propos voir les rends inaudible...

----------


## Mingolito

> Pour remettre les choses en place, je n'ai pas voulu comparer Macron  Poutine, mais que Macron se comportait comme un dictateur, du coup, "il fait son Poutine".


Demander  un fonctionnaire de faire des conomies c'est a tre dictateur pour toi ?  ::ptdr:: 
a s'appelle tre un bon prsident, ce qu'on  pas eu depuis deux quinquennats.

Quand  savoir si poutine est vraiment un dictateur a pose question, en apparence a en a tous l'air, dans les faits il est trs populaire : plus de 80% d'opinions favorables chez les russes, ce qui est colossal.

Par exemple au Venezuela le peuple veut virer le dictateur chavezien en place mais il ne le peu pas il est protg par l'arme, pareil  Cuba, en Core du nord, etc... a oui c'est des dictateurs...

----------


## Pierre.dupuy

Macron c'est : 
diminution du pouvoir des lus locaux ( suppression de la taxe d'habitation).
diminution du pouvoir de l'assemble ( moins de dputs + mise en place d'une assemble godillot)
diminution des droits des salaris ( suppression du code du travail)
mise en place de l'interdiction de manifester ( tat d'urgence qui passe dans le droit commun)

Plus les symboles Jupiter, le Louvre Versailles etc. 

Si on voulait transformer la France en dictature on ne s'y prendrai pas autrement. 
Certes nous sommes encore en Dmocratie et on est pas dans une situation comparable aux vrais dictature, mais avec le vote uninominal et l'hgmonie des mdias derrire Macron, on est pas au top de la dmocratie non plus.

----------


## Invit

> Demander  un fonctionnaire de faire des conomies c'est a tre dictateur pour toi ? 
> a s'appelle tre un bon prsident, ce qu'on  pas eu depuis deux quinquennats.
> 
> Quand  savoir si poutine est vraiment un dictateur a pose question, en apparence a en a tous l'air, dans les faits il est trs populaire : plus de 80% d'opinions favorables chez les russes, ce qui est colossal.
> 
> Par exemple au Venezuela le peuple veut virer le dictateur chavezien en place mais il ne le peu pas il est protg par l'arme, pareil  Cuba, en Core du nord, etc... a oui c'est des dictateurs...


Si tant est que la dictature puisse se mesurer, ce ne serait pas pas selon le pourcentage d'opinions favorables.

Concernant Macron et le chef d'tat major,  mon avis, la question serait de savoir si ce statut de chef de l'arme confr au prsident de la rpublique tient toujours la route aujourd'hui. Normalement, si j'ai bien suivi mes cours d'ducation civique, l'arme n'a pas  avoir d'opinion. Selon ce principe, le chef d'tat major est en tort. Maintenant, est-ce que ce ne serait pas un principe  remettre en question ?

----------


## Ryu2000

> Certes nous sommes encore en Dmocratie





> La dictature, c'est "ferme ta gueule" ; la dmocratie, c'est "cause toujours". _Jean-Louis Barrault_


C'est pas pour ce que a change...
Le peuple n'a aucun pouvoir en France.

----------


## Mingolito

> Macron c'est : 
> diminution du pouvoir des lus locaux ( suppression de la taxe d'habitation).
> diminution du pouvoir de l'assemble ( moins de dputs + mise en place d'une assemble godillot)
> diminution des droits des salaris ( suppression du code du travail)
> mise en place de l'interdiction de manifester ( tat d'urgence qui passe dans le droit commun)
> 
> Plus les symboles Jupiter, le Louvre Versailles etc. 
> 
> Si on voulait transformer la France en dictature on ne s'y prendrai pas autrement. 
> Certes nous sommes encore en Dmocratie et on est pas dans une situation comparable aux vrais dictature, mais avec le vote uninominal et l'hgmonie des mdias derrire Macron, on est pas au top de la dmocratie non plus.



Quand Mitterands utilisait les services de l'tat pour faire des coutes tlphoniques persos et politiques oui c'tait un vritable dictateur.

Quand Macron il dgresse le mammouth en essayant de diminuer les dbordements de 5 millions de fonctionnaires feignants, dispendieux et corrompus il fait la seule chose  faire pour sauver la France de la ruine, rien  voir avec une dictature car c'est ce que les gens veulent  et il  t lu pour a.

Les gens veulent un  job, et tre pay correctement, donc tant que des politiques ou des fonctionnaires ruinerons le pays avec des dpenses inutiles et colossales le pays ne sera pas sauv.
Les maires, les regions, etc, ont fait augmenter leurs budgets d'anne en annes jusqu' arriver  des dpenses monumentales.

Est ce que c'est normal que des maires organisent des concerts qui coutent des centaines de milliers d'euros,  et je ne sais quoi d'autres comme spectacles extrmement dispendieux ? les spectacle c'est du loisir, a devrait tre le secteur priv, les maires n'ont pas  dpenser  des sommes normes pour inviter tel ou tel people dans leur village de merde.
Il y  pourtant beaucoup de trs bons maires qui font des animations peu couteuses bases sur les associations et en faisant payer les commerants locaux (les ftes mdivales et autres, trs bon pour le tourisme), et aussi en utilisant une billetterie payante pour avoir un budget impt de zro. Mais organiser des spectacles gratuits en utilisant un budget de l'tat c'est non !

Il faut diminuer les dpenses, il faut conomiser des dizaines de milliards un peu partout, et tout ces connards de politiciens ou de fonctionnaires qui s'y opposent il sont dans leur tord, ce sont des voleurs, des dmagogues, des abrutis et des saboteurs, qu'on les vire tout ces connards, et s'ils sont pas content ils ont  qu' dmissionner.

----------


## halaster08

> l'arme n'a pas  avoir d'opinion.


Le CEMA n'as pas donner d'opinion mais des faits, il est impossible pour l'arme franaise d'tre engag sur de plus de en plus de front avec des moyens constamment en baisse.

----------


## Invit

> Le CEMA n'as pas donner d'opinion mais des faits, il est impossible pour l'arme franaise d'tre engag sur de plus de en plus de front avec des moyens constamment en baisse.


Surtout qu'on sait trs bien o a mne :  une arme qui ne peut pas mener une action bnfique sur le terrain. L non plus, il n'y a pas de magie. Si on rduit le budget, on rduit aussi les interventions (ce qui me semblerait le meilleur choix, je ne crois pas que la rsolution des conflits internationaux doive tre gre par des forces militaires nationales). Ou alors, on s'attend  des erreurs.

----------


## Mingolito

> Si tant est que la dictature puisse se mesurer, ce ne serait pas pas selon le pourcentage d'opinions favorables.


Il y  une  liste de critres pour avoir l'honneur d'tre class "dictateur", dont le fait qu'un dictateur ne fait pas de vrais lections, ou des lections truques.

Si poutine se prsente  une nouvelle lection, il aura 80% de votes pour, sans trucage. Donc  cet gard c'est un prsident lu dmocratiquement et non un dictateur
Sur d'autres critres oui il est potentiellement classable dictateur.

Par comparaison il n'y pas eu d'lections dmocratiques  Cuba ou en Core du nord, il s'est mis en place une dictature familiale, une monarchie tout simplement.

----------


## Jon Shannow

Bon, dcidment, cette remarque ne sera pas comprise !  ::mouarf:: 

Ce n'est pas sur le fond (baisse du budget de la dfense), mais sur la forme (recadrage en public, du genre : c'est moi qui commande) que je parlais de petit (not le petit) dictateur.

La question que je posais en arrire plan (visiblement beaucoup trop loin  ::mouarf:: ), c'tait : "Est-ce que Macron n'a pas tendance  se prendre pour un petit dictateur dans ses dcisions". 

Il a clairement dit qu'il voulait exercer la fonction prsidentielle  part entire, n'est-il pas en train, sous couvert de "je suis le prsident", d'exercer un pouvoir sans partage ?

Aprs, je ne suis pas contre une baisse des dpenses, faire des conomies, il serait temps, en effet. Par contre, comme l'a fait remarque Conan Lord, je crois, si on baisse les budgets, il faudrait aussi revoir notre politique d'interventions militaires. 

Quant  savoir si Poutine est un dictateur, il ne faut pas, videmment, se baser sur la "popularit", calcul par les organismes de l'tat, mais plutt  regarder certains signes qui ne trompent pas : opposition musele, voire emprisonne, libert de la presse absente, rpression violente de la contestation. Tout cela fait de Poutine un parfait dictateur.

----------


## halaster08

> Si on rduit le budget, on rduit aussi les interventions


Sauf que la rduction des interventions n'est pas prvu, et pour le coup dire que l'on devrait moins intervenir c'est une opinion, or ce n'est pas ce qu'a dit le CEMA, donc pour moi il tait bien dans son rle.
Moi aussi je suis pour moins d'intervention, mais tant que a ne sera pas le cas il faudra un budget en consquence.

edit 


> opposition musele, voire emprisonne


opposition musele, emprisonne, voire mme tue tout simplement, a coute moins cher en place de prison.

----------


## Invit

> Il y  une  liste de critres pour avoir l'honneur d'tre class "dictateur", dont le fait qu'un dictateur ne fait pas de vrais lections, ou des lections truques.
> 
> Si poutine se prsente  une nouvelle lection, il aura 80% de votes pour, sans trucage. Donc  cet gard c'est un prsident lu dmocratiquement et non un dictateur
> Sur d'autres critres oui il est potentiellement classable dictateur.
> 
> Par comparaison il n'y pas eu d'lections dmocratiques  Cuba ou en Core du nord, il s'est mis en place une dictature familiale, une monarchie tout simplement.


Oui mais, j'en appelle  la force suprme de Godwin, Hitler est globalement considr comme dictateur, mme s'il a t lu, en raison de sa conception du mode de gouvernance (Fhrer). Il s'agit davantage de concentration des pouvoirs (avec une couche de culte de la personne) que de mode d'accession au pouvoir.

----------


## Jon Shannow

Pour revenir au sujet du CEMA et de Macron, le prsident est, par dfinition, le chef des armes, pas le chef de l'tat-major. C'est autre chose. 

Le CEMA n'a pas  se prononcer sur les dcisions politiques concernant le budget, d'autant moins en public (bien qu'il paratrait que ce sont des fuites  ::?: ). 

La question n'est pas de savoir si le gnral De Villiers a eu raison ou non de dmissionner, aprs tout il est nomm par le Prsident (dans le cas prsent il avait t nomm par Hollande, je crois), si la politique du Prsident ne lui plait pas, il ne peut que dmissionner. C'est logique.

Non, ce qui fait polmique, c'est la manire dont Macron a gr cet pisode. Et c'est l-dessus que je voulais vous interpeller. Mais, laissez tomber, je crois que je vais chercher un autre lieu de discussion.  ::(:

----------


## BenoitM

> Non, ce qui fait polmique, c'est la manire dont Macron a gr cet pisode. Et c'est l-dessus que je voulais vous interpeller. Mais, laissez tomber, je crois que je vais chercher un autre lieu de discussion.


Je te conseil un dbat avec Ruy  ::):

----------


## halaster08

> Le CEMA n'a pas  se prononcer sur les dcisions politiques concernant le budget, d'autant moins en public (bien qu'il paratrait que ce sont des fuites ).


Une runion a huis clos avec des parlementaires, donc normalement pas public, mais oui il y a eu des fuites.




> Non, ce qui fait polmique, c'est la manire dont Macron a gr cet pisode. Et c'est l-dessus que je voulais vous interpeller.


Je pense qu'il a trs mal gr son coup, cf mon tout premier message sur le sujet.



> Je pense que non, j'ai lu ceci dans un article et je suis tout a fait d'accord
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				 Emmanuel Macron aurait pu s'inspirer le l'exprience de tout jeune lieutenant qui prend le commandement de sa section. A peine sorti de Saint Cyr, le jeune officier sait qu'il doit s'adjoindre avec finesse et subtilit l'appui de son vieil adjudant chef. Il doit trouver l'quilibre pour nouer le dialogue avec ce subalterne expriment pour gagner la confiance de ses soldats. La fermet en est l'un des ingrdients. Mais il faut aussi expliquer et convaincre. Un lieutenant sait que moucher un adjudant-chef un peu rcalcitrant en public est une erreur grossire et contre-productive. Un prsident aurait du savoir que moucher un CEMA de la mme manire ne pouvait que produire les mmes effets

----------


## Invit

> Non, ce qui fait polmique, c'est la manire dont Macron a gr cet pisode. Et c'est l-dessus que je voulais vous interpeller. Mais, laissez tomber, je crois que je vais chercher un autre lieu de discussion.


Mais non ! Mine de rien, on est en plein dans le dbat (oui je sais, c'est vraiment bien cach  ::mouarf:: ). Est-ce qu'il est souhaitable que le dirigeant prenne des dcisions non ngociables,  la fois sur le fond et la forme, ou est-ce qu'il est plus judicieux de demander leur avis (ou de faire semblant) aux parties prenantes.

----------


## Mingolito

> Oui mais, j'en appelle  la force suprme de Godwin, Hitler est globalement considr comme dictateur, mme s'il a t lu, en raison de sa conception du mode de gouvernance (Fhrer). Il s'agit davantage de concentration des pouvoirs (avec une couche de culte de la personne) que de mode d'accession au pouvoir.


Justement non, il n' pas t lu :




> Destruction de la dmocratie (1933-1934)
> *Contrairement  une ide reue frquente, Hitler n'a jamais t  lu  chancelier par les Allemands*, du moins pas directement. Il a nanmoins t nomm chancelier par le prsident conformment  la constitution de Weimar, et choisi en qualit de chef du parti remportant les lections lgislatives de novembre 1932, mme si Ian Kershaw rappelle que  la nomination de Hitler  la chancellerie aurait sans doute pu tre vite 115,Note 6 et ce jusqu'au dernier momentNote 7. Les tractations avec le prsident qui se sont en fait rvles indispensables  sa nomination amnent certains  considrer qu'il a t  hiss au pouvoir  par une poigne d'industriels et d'hommes de droite82,116. Et en dpit de son norme poids lectoral, jamais une majorit absolue des lecteurs ne s'est porte sur lui, puisque mme en mars 1933, aprs deux mois de terreur et de propagande, son parti n'obtient que 43,9 % des suffrages. Toutefois, il a atteint son objectif poursuivi depuis fin 1923 : arriver au pouvoir lgalement. Et il est hors de doute que le ralliement de la masse des Allemands au nouveau chancelier s'est fait trs vite, et moins par la force que par adhsion  sa personne117.


Et je ne pense pas qu'il aurait t rlu en 1945 s'il y avait eu une lection vu les rsultats de sa politique, et mme une partie de son arme a essay de l'assassiner et a a rat de peu.
Donc poutine lu et rlu : oui. Hitler : jamais lu. C'est donc bien diffrent.


Et pour rappel, cot dmocratie il repassera :




> *Putsch manqu de Munich (9 novembre 1923)*
> Admirateur fervent de Mussolini (dont un buste ornera durablement son bureau), Hitler rve d'avoir  son tour sa  marche sur Rome  qui le fasse accder au pouvoir par la force85. En novembre 1923, alors que l'conomie s'est effondre avec l'occupation de la Ruhr, que le Papiermark rong par l'hyperinflation ne vaut plus rien et que des entreprises sparatistes ou communistes secouent certaines parties de l'Allemagne, Hitler croit le moment venu pour prendre le contrle de la Bavire avant de marcher sur Berlin et d'en chasser le gouvernement lu. Les 8 et 9 novembre 1923, il conduit avec le gnral Erich Ludendorff le coup d'tat avort de Munich connu comme le Putsch de la Brasserie. Le complot, bcl, est facilement mis en droute et, lors d'un heurt de ses troupes avec la police devant la Feldherrnhalle, Hitler est lui-mme bless tandis que sont tus seize de ses partisans, promus ultrieurement  martyrs  du nazisme.

----------


## Zirak

> Certes nous sommes encore *en Dmocratie* et on est pas dans une situation comparable aux vrais dictature, mais avec le vote uninominal et l'hgmonie des mdias derrire Macron, on est pas au top de la dmocratie non plus.


Non toujours pas, nous ne sommes certes pas dans une dictature, mais pas non plus dans une dmocratie, nous sommes dans un systme reprsentatif (foireux qui plus est).

----------


## Invit

> Justement non, il n' pas t lu :


Ah ouais ! J'aurais appris un truc aujourd'hui. Merci !

N'empche (j'insiste quand mme), l'lection ne dtermine pas si un dirigeant est un dictateur ou pas. Par contre, le suffrage universel peut empcher un dirigeant de devenir dictateur, en ne lui confrant pas le pouvoir absolu. Si le pouvoir absolu est accord par suffrage universel, a reste une dictature.

----------


## Jon Shannow

Sur le fait que Hitler ait t lu ou pas, je dirais que oui, il a t lu. C'est le mode de scrutin, qui diffre de celui de la France, qui donne l'impression aux franais qu'il n'a pas t lu. Dans ce cas, Trump, n'a pas t lu, pas plus que Merkel... Ce sont des lections indirectes, mais dont le rsultat est li  des lections.

Si son parti n'avait pas remport une majorit lors des lections, il n'aurait pas accder au pouvoir ! 

Maintenant, Macron n'a rien d'un dictateur. Mais, ses actions rcentes semblent montrer qu'il a une vision assez dictatoriale de la fonction prsidentielle vis  vis de ses collaborateurs. C'est lui le chef, et c'est donc lui qui dcide. En tout cas c'est comme qu'il mapparat.

----------


## Mingolito

> Sur le fait que Hitler ait t lu ou pas, je dirais que oui, il a t lu. C'est le mode de scrutin, qui diffre de celui de la France, qui donne l'impression aux franais qu'il n'a pas t lu.


Non pas du tout, pourtant il y  de trs bons documentaires qui expliquent trs bien ce qui s'est pass.
Hitler n' jamais eu de majorit politique, Bismark  simplement  dcid de nommer Hitler Chancelier car il pensait que c'tait une bonne ide et qu'il avait pas vraiment d'autres alternatives crdibles pour maintenir le "Reich", et que d'autre part il redoutait peut tre un nouveau coup d'tat, et l'histoire a montr que Bismark a fait simplement une boulette, vu les antcdents d'Hitler. Bismark  simplement t lche et il a "laiss le loup rentrer dans la bergerie" c'est tout.

----------


## Ryu2000

Qui a donn les pleins pouvoirs au Marchal Ptain ?
Il me semble qu' la base il ne voulait pas du tout le prendre, je crois qu'on est all le chercher.

----------


## TallyHo

> Maintenant, Macron n'a rien d'un dictateur. Mais, ses actions rcentes semblent montrer qu'il a une vision assez dictatoriale de la fonction prsidentielle vis  vis de ses collaborateurs. C'est lui le chef, et c'est donc lui qui dcide. En tout cas c'est comme qu'il mapparat.


Quand tu es un vrai chef, c'est  dire que ta lgitimit est reconnue par tes subalternes, tu n'as pas besoin de montrer tes muscles tous les jours... Le comportement autoritaire de Macron dmontre une incapacit  s'imposer en tant que chef et/ou qu'il n'a pas rellement d'argument pour convaincre ses collaborateurs et/ou qu'il a un go surdimensionn pour ne pas tenir compte des propositions et des critiques de ses collaborateurs..

Quoi de plus normal quand il n'avait qu'un "projet"... C'est bien joli de promettre tout et son contraire en fanfaronnant mais il est dans l'arne maintenant, il ne s'agit plus d'avoir des "projets" mais d'tre concret, cohrent, de faire consensus et d'couter les avis de ces conseillers et lus qui remontent des infos du terrain...

Et le pire de l'histoire, cet autoritarisme tait prvisible (ordonnances, terrorisme, etc...). Tout comme les coupes demandes seraient plus importantes que prvues vu qu'il n'avait rien budgetis ou  l'arrache... Mais bon, comme il a eu une extrme complaisance des mdias qui ont vit les sujets gnants, les franais sont compltement passs  ct de a.

Sur la loi antiterroriste :




> Le New York Times trille le projet de loi antiterroriste de Macron
> 
> Dans un ditorial publi lundi, le quotidien amricain s'en prend  la volont de l'excutif d'inscrire l'tat d'urgence dans le droit commun. L'absence d'un rle pour le judiciaire qui pourrait contrler l'excutif est troublante, crit notamment le journal.
> 
> http://www.lefigaro.fr/actualite-fra...-de-macron.php





> Projet de loi antiterroriste : un risque de "despotisme doux"
> 
> Ce lundi 17 juillet, les snateurs examinent le projet de loi antiterroriste. La clbre juriste Mireille Delmas-Marty dnonce la rupture opre par ce projet de loi destin  remplacer l'tat d'urgence, qui  conduit d'une socit de responsabilit  une socit de suspicion . Pour la juriste, il s'agit de contamination du systme pnal et elle voque un risque de  despotisme doux .
> 
> http://www.lepoint.fr/politique/proj...2143745_20.php





> Projet de loi antiterroriste : cinq mesures adoptes par le Snat qui suscitent des critiques
> 
> "C'est une vraie rgression des droits", lance Nicolas Krameyer, porte-parole de l'association Amnesty International France. Le projet de loi antiterroriste, adopt par le Snat dans la nuit du mardi 18 au mercredi 19 juillet, provoque l'ire de certaines associations et syndicats. Ce projet de loi, qui sera examin  l'Assemble nationale  la rentre, est cens renforcer "la scurit intrieure et la lutte contre le terrorisme", assure l'excutif. Il inscrit dans le droit commun une partie des mesures prises lors de l'tat d'urgence, instaur aprs les attentats de 2015. Franceinfo vous explique pourquoi certaines dispositions de ce texte sont controverses.
> 
> http://www.francetvinfo.fr/monde/ter...s_2290487.html

----------


## TallyHo

> Certes nous sommes encore en Dmocratie


En fait, on n'y a jamais t et a n'a jamais t l'intention de dpart... 




> Les citoyens qui se nomment des reprsentants renoncent et doivent renoncer  faire eux-mmes la loi ; ils nont pas de volont particulire  imposer. Sils dictaient des volonts, la France ne serait plus cet tat reprsentatif ; ce serait un tat dmocratique. Le peuple, je le rpte, dans un pays qui nest pas une dmocratie (et la France ne saurait ltre), le peuple ne peut parler, ne peut agir que par ses reprsentants. 
> 
> Discours du 7 septembre 1789
> 
> https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Emmanu...philosophiques


La vraie dmocratie ne peut tre que directe. A la limite, on peut concevoir un systme semi-direct avec des initiatives populaires ou des rfrendums obligatoires sur certains thmes-piliers de la dmocratie pour simplifier la prise de dcision, car grer un pays en dmocratie directe est compliqu si il faut demander l'avis du peuple pour tout. Mais on n'a mme pas ces outils  notre disposition... 

Alors pour donner l'illusion qu'on y est (en dmocratie), le terme "dmocratie reprsentative" est apparu en remplacement de "rgime reprsentatif". Et puis on te dit que si toutes les tendances politiques peuvent s'exprimer alors on est quand mme en "dmocratie", certes reprsentative, mais ce n'est plus un "rgime". Nous voila rassurs... Les rfrendums obligatoires attendront...

----------


## rudolfrudolf

> Non pas du tout, pourtant il y  de trs bons documentaires qui expliquent trs bien ce qui s'est pass.
> Hitler n' jamais eu de majorit politique, Bismark  simplement  dcid de nommer Hitler Chancelier car il pensait que c'tait une bonne ide et qu'il avait pas vraiment d'autres alternatives crdibles pour maintenir le "Reich", et que d'autre part il redoutait peut tre un nouveau coup d'tat, et l'histoire a montr que Bismark a fait simplement une boulette, vu les antcdents d'Hitler. Bismark  simplement t lche et il a "laiss le loup rentrer dans la bergerie" c'est tout.


Juste pour corriger.

Tu veux parler de Paul von Hindenburg pas de Bismark, lui c'est avec la guerre de 1870 qu'il faut l'associer  :;):

----------


## ManusDei

> Maintenant, Macron n'a rien d'un dictateur. Mais, ses actions rcentes semblent montrer qu'il a une vision assez dictatoriale de la fonction prsidentielle vis  vis de ses collaborateurs. C'est lui le chef, et c'est donc lui qui dcide. En tout cas c'est comme qu'il mapparat.


C'est trs 5me Rpublique comme vision des choses  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Jon Shannow

> C'est trs 5me Rpublique comme vision des choses


C'est peut-tre qu'on a plus l'habitude de voir un Prsident ... prsider !  ::aie::

----------


## Ryu2000

Non mais l Macron n'a personne pour lui mettre des btons dans les roues.
Beaucoup des dputs sont des nouveaux qui n'y connaissent strictement rien en politique, qui sont l juste pour tre surpayer  rien foutre et qui ne seront jamais un frein  sa volont.
Alors que du temps de Sarkozy certains de l'UMP gnaient Sarkozy, et a devait tre pareil pour Hollande.

L il y aura aucune rsistance et Macron fera tout ce qu'il veut.




> Paquet de cigarettes  10 euros : les buralistes neutralisent des radars
> En protestation contre le projet du gouvernement daugmenter le prix du paquet de cigarettes  10 euros, des buralistes en colre ont bch des radars de vitesse jeudi 20 juillet dans la ville de Toulouse.
> 
> Par cet acte, les buralistes ont voulu "priver symboliquement l'Etat d'une manne financire", explique France 3 Occitanie, prsent sur place. Une action coup de poing, pour faire passer un message : cette mesure va "tuer"  petit feu une profession dj mise  mal, affirment-ils.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Non mais l Macron n'a personne pour lui mettre des btons dans les roues.
> Beaucoup des dputs sont des nouveaux qui n'y connaissent strictement rien en politique, qui sont l juste pour tre surpayer  rien foutre et qui ne seront jamais un frein  sa volont.
> Alors que du temps de Sarkozy certains de l'UMP gnaient Sarkozy, et a devait tre pareil pour Hollande.
> 
> L il y aura aucune rsistance et Macron fera tout ce qu'il veut.


 ::mouarf::  Comment se dcrdibiliser en une phrase. Le mec nous rabche qu'il faut changer (et appelle de ses vux l'lection d'un vieux roublard de la politique - Asselineau, dj, il est o le changement), et ensuite vient se plaindre qu' l'assemble il y ait plein de "nouveaux dputs" qui ne connaissent rien en politique. Bref, il se plaint du changement. Ha ! Ben, oui, mais ce n'est pas le changement qu'il voulait...  ::mouarf:: 

Ensuite, tous les prsidents ont eu la majorit  l'assemble nationale. Donc, tous les prsidents ont pu faire ce qu'ils ont voulu. Aprs, qu'ils ait voulu ne rien faire, c'est autre chose. 

Puis, dire qu'il n'a pas de contestation, c'est faux. LFI fait du raffut dans l'hmicycle. Et, de toutes faons, c'est la rue qui le fera plier, comme pour Villepin, Sarko ou Hollande. Ha, non ! Pas Hollande. Lui a rsist. Etonnant, non ?

----------


## ManusDei

C'est clair, ils sont tellement tous  sa botte, suffit de voir les votes en commission pour s'en rendre compte (ou pas).

----------


## Ryu2000

> Le mec nous rabche qu'il faut changer (...), et ensuite vient se plaindre qu' l'assemble il y ait plein de "nouveaux dputs" qui ne connaissent rien en politique.


Non mais les gens d'en marche, c'est Le Dner de Con.
Ya plein de vidos de ce style sur internet :


C'est affligeants...

L'UPR c'tait autre chose, c'tait un vieux, mais derrire il y avait des jeunes *qui comprennent* trs bien la politique.
Alors que les gens d'en marche n'y comprennent rien, beaucoup ne peuvent mme pas s'exprimer correctement.

L'UPR c'est l'oppos d'En Marche.
En Marche c'est pro systme, pro UE, pro US.




> Et, de toutes faons, c'est la rue qui le fera plier


J'ai hte de voir a, car oui les gens vont vouloir manifester contre le gouvernement.
Mais Macron est pas du genre  couter.
En plus l'tat d'urgence va passer dans la loi normal, Macron va peut tre aller jusqu' interdire les manifestations ou quelque chose de semblable.

----------


## TallyHo

> LFI fait du raffut dans l'hmicycle.


Tu crois que a va les toucher ? Ils n'en ont rien  cirer que Ruffin pousse des gueulantes tous les jours, a n'aura aucun impact. Mme si LFI peut convaincre du monde  force de gueuler, a ne fera jamais assez de monde pour avoir une vraie opposition et LREM le sait.




> Et, de toutes faons, c'est la rue qui le fera plier, comme pour Villepin, Sarko ou Hollande. Ha, non ! Pas Hollande. Lui a rsist. Etonnant, non ?


Il y aura peut-tre du monde dans la rue mais une vraie contestation qui tient bon, je n'y crois pas. Les gens sont conditionns  la peur et ils sont aux abois pour beaucoup. Tu vas lancer un steak, ils vont tous se jeter dessus, quitte  se "prostituer" (comprendre : accepter des conditions de travail toujours  la baisse). 

Puisque tu parles de LFI, tu as vu "Merci patron" ? Si non, tu devrais. Qu'on cautionne ou pas les ides de Ruffin, c'est intressant. Tu y vois notamment un directeur d'usine en Bulgareie (je crois...) qui sous-traite pour Kenzo (soi-disant fabrication franaise au passage...) et qui explique que les salaires commencent  grimper dans ce pays et qu'il a une chance de 3 ans pour se barrer... Pays vis : La Grce car il y a beaucoup de chmage... Tu comprends ce que a veut dire entre les lignes : je vais planter l'usine l-bas, les crve-faim vont bosser pour pas grand-chose.

La logique macronienne est du mme tonneau dans le fond. Et encore, je ne serais pas contre si c'tait  double-sens, flexibilit d'accord mais tu luttes contre l'optimisation fiscale aussi, chacun prend sa part de "sacrifices". Sauf que c'est le nant total sur ce point dans sa politique...

----------


## Jon Shannow

> L'UPR c'tait autre chose, c'tait un vieux, mais derrire il y avait des jeunes *qui comprennent* trs bien la politique.


 ::ptdr::  On a vu a ici, en effet...  ::ptdr::  ::ptdr::  ::ptdr::  ::ptdr::  ::ptdr::  ::ptdr::  ::ptdr::  ::ptdr:: 




> Alors que les gens d'en marche n'y comprennent rien, beaucoup ne peuvent mme pas s'exprimer correctement.


Oui, on lu les post des pro-UPR aussi  ::ptdr::  ::ptdr::  ::ptdr::  ::ptdr::  ::ptdr::  ::ptdr::  ::ptdr::

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Tu crois que a va les toucher ? Ils n'en ont rien  cirer que Ruffin pousse des gueulantes tous les jours, a n'aura aucun impact. Mme si LFI peut convaincre du monde  force de gueuler, a ne fera jamais assez de monde pour avoir une vraie opposition et LREM le sait.


Je crois le contraire. Avec moins de 50% de votants au 2nd tour de la lgislative, cette majorit est trs trs fragile en ralit. 
Macron est tout sauf un imbcile, et il sait que la rue peut le bloquer. C'est pas pour rien qu'il tente de museler les syndicats.
J'attends de voir.

Pour ce qui est des patrons voyous, a a toujours exist. Donc, ce n'est pas un documentaire, aussi bon soit-il qui va changer les choses. a dnonce un truc, une pratique pas joli-joli, mais les gens ne sont pas concerns (enfin, ne se sentent pas concerns). Par contre, si la nouvelle loi travail, est vraiment anti-salaris, LFI a un rle  jouer, car Mlenchon, et quelques uns savent parfaitement s'exprimer. Ce qui est dommage avec Mlenchon, c'est qu'il s'auto-caricature rapidement, le rendant antipathique. Il avait t parfait pendant la prsidentielle, mais est retomb dans ses travers depuis les lgislatives.  ::roll::

----------


## Ryu2000

> Oui, on lu les post des pro-UPR aussi


Dans ce forum, je n'ai vu qu'un seul et unique sympathisant UPR et il s'exprimait trs bien et il comprenait la politique. (je crois que c'est la seule personne qui soutenait l'UPR ici)
J'ai oubli son nom, mais a doit tre facile  retrouver en suivant le topic consacr.

Moi je ne suis pas pro UPR, c'est juste que c'tait le moins pire des partis compar aux autres... (En Marche tant le pire)

Et de toute faon je ne parlais pas des gens dans des forums, je parle des candidats de l'UPR.
J'ai vu des images de candidats de l'UPR et a avait plus de gueule que les candidats d'En Marche. (bon en mme temps les candidats d'en marche... difficile de faire pire...)
Au moins eux savaient s'exprimer correctement...

----------


## Mingolito

C'est a oui : programme dbile, sympathisants ignares et nafs, et leader un des pires tocards de tous les candidats, si vous voulez vous marrer, le sujet UPR  mourir de rire  : https://www.developpez.net/forums/d1...tielle-2017-a/

----------


## Jon Shannow

Y a aussi ce sujet, qui montre toute la connaissance politique des sympathisants UPR, et le srieux du parti lui-mme.

----------


## TallyHo

> Avec moins de 50% de votants au 2nd tour de la lgislative, cette majorit est trs trs fragile en ralit.


Je pensais a aussi au dbut mais j'en suis moins convaincu. Je crois que le soufflet est retomb et que les gens se sont rsigns. Je ne vais pas faire de mon cas une gnralit mais ce sentiment s'accentue quand je discute avec des connaissances. Par exemple, j'ai eu un client qui est une belle PME rgionale et j'ai gard un bon contact avec un cadre  la DRH.

On discutait de tout et de rien en djeunant et il me disait que sa boite recevait de plus en plus de demande de stage (donc non-rmunnr) de chmeurs pour tre "test". Et il ajoute que mme Pole-Emploi incite  a en proposant des "conventions". Je ne vais pas dvelopper car je ne connais pas ce dispositif qu'il m'a vaguement expliqu mais tu comprends le fond de l'histoire et o je veux en venir : tu as une priode d'essai gratuite  la charge du stagiaire au final. Et les gens acceptent de signer a...

On est en train de basculer dans une logique inverse, ce n'est plus le boss qui prend le risque mais le salari. Les gens sont tellement  la rue qu'ils sont prts  signer n'importe quoi. Et a ne va pas s'arranger avec le discours ambiant de "tre entrepreneur de soi-mme" et autre arguments ubrisants. A cela, tu ajoutes le signal politique par rapport aux cotisations et la CSG et tu as compris vers quoi on tend... Et les gens seront trop aux abois pour se permettre de contester ces rgressions  la longue.

----------


## Jon Shannow

Wait and see, comme dirait l'autre.

Mais, je suis moins pessimiste que toi. Si on regarde les rsultats de la prsidentielle, certes, c'est Macron qui est arriv en tte. Mais en additionnant LFI, FN et PS (PS de Hamon), plus quelques groupuscules (LO, NPA, DLF, ...), plus tout ceux qui se sont abstenus pour des raisons autres que "RAF", il y a une majorit qui ne veut pas de ce vers quoi Macron nous emmne. 

Pas sr que tout ce petit soit aussi rsign que tu le penses.

----------


## TallyHo

Il est annonc une baisse de 5/mois sur les allocations logement*1*. A ct de a, la rforme de l'ISF va bnficier aux plus riches*2*. Maintenant vous savez ce que Macron veut dire par "baisse des dpenses"...

_1. https://www.franceinter.fr/economie/...rtir-d-octobre
2. https://www.marianne.net/economie/av...es-plus-riches_

----------


## Ryu2000

> Emmanuel Macron perd dix points de popularit en juillet
> La cote d'amour du prsident de la Rpublique tombe  54% de satisfaits, selon un sondage Ifop pour "Le JDD". Il s'agit d'une chute record depuis Jacques Chirac.


En mme temps les seuls qui peuvent se satisfaire du travail de Macron sont les ultra riche et les fans de Merkel...

=====



> Jacques Morel :  Le nouveau chef dtat-major dfendait les auteurs du gnocide rwandais 
> Le chef de lEtat a nomm Franois Lecointre chef dtat-major des armes, alors que celui-ci a fait partie de lopration Turquoise au Rwanda. Le spcialiste de la politique franaise en Afrique, Jacques Morel, revient sur ses missions sur le terrain.

----------


## Mat.M

> Il est annonc une baisse de 5/mois sur les allocations logement


 force de prendre des mesures impopulaires sa cte de popularit va chuter ce qui est dj le cas
Attendons de voir la rentre...a risque de chauffer
Si Mr Macron et son gouvernement font cavalier seul et n'coute pas la revendication populaire ben comme on a essay le Socialisme a n'a pas fonctionn, les Rpublicains a n'a pas fonctionn ,en 2022 pour les prochaines prsidentielles le FN est en bonne voie

----------


## ABCIWEB

> Il est annonc une baisse de 5/mois sur les allocations logement*1*. A ct de a, la rforme de l'ISF va bnficier aux plus riches*2*. Maintenant vous savez ce que Macron veut dire par "baisse des dpenses"...


Et oui, aprs avoir flatt son go avec sa reprsentation lamentable  Versailles qui a cot plusieurs centaines de milliers d'euros, le petit homme s'attaque maintenant aux plus pauvres. Et bien entendu en plein milieu des vacances pour mieux cacher sa bassesse.

C'est l toute la grandeur qu'on pouvait attendre d'un banquier. D'ailleurs c'est tout bnef pour les banques qui pourront facturer plus d'agios  des taux indcents sur le dos des plus pauvres qui auront encore plus de difficults pour boucler leur fin de mois  ::mrgreen:: 

Dans quelques semaines ce sera au tour des salaris de payer la note avec la rforme du code du travail qui donnera plus de libert aux entreprises pour imposer les conditions de travail. La course  la prcarit est engage. Dans cette optique c'tait logique de s'attaquer d'abord aux plus pauvres pour que ceux qui sont au dessus consentent  faire plus volontiers des sacrifices pour garder leur prcieux emploi.

C'est l'intelligence de la financiarisation de l'conomie qui s'exprime dans toute sa splendeur, avec sa puanteur habituelle. a commence  piquer le nez svrement, et a ne m'tonne pas qu'il soit dj derrire Hollande/Sarcosy en termes de sondages aprs un peu plus de deux mois de rgne. Ce porte manteau de la haute finance et du grand patronat va nous faire regretter les deux Pinocchios prcdents qui n'taient dj pas brillants.

----------


## Ryu2000

> force de prendre des mesures impopulaires sa cte de popularit va chuter ce qui est dj le cas


Et alors ?
La plupart des prsidents ont t trs impopulaire  un moment et a n'a rien chang...
Mitterand, Chirac, Sarkozy, Hollande ont tous t trs impopulaire  un moment donn.

Imaginons que pendant les 5 ans de mandats de Macron des grosses manifestations aient lieu, a ne changera rien du tout, si il veut il pourra mme interdire les manifestations  cause de l'tat d'urgence.
Dans le pire scnario il se fera mme rlire ^^




> pour les prochaines prsidentielles le FN est en bonne voie


Mais non pas du tout...
Le FN c'est un parti qui ne peut pas prendre le pouvoir.
Et l c'est particulirement la merde dans le parti, ils essaient de se dcider pour savoir si il faut oui ou non quitter l'euro...
Parce que les "spcialistes"  la TV promettent l'apocalypse en cas de sortie de l'euro.
Les mmes "spcialistes" qui n'ont pas vu les crises arriver et qui se trompent sur chacune de leur analyse...

Quitter l'euro ce serait super bien, malheureusement a fait peur aux vieux (quitter l'euro c'est un truc de jeune) et les vieux c'est eux qui votent le plus.
D'ailleurs quelque part ce sont les vieux qui ont lu Macron.




> Age, diplme, revenus... qui a vot Macron? Qui a vot Le Pen?


Macron il arrive il dit qu'il va baisser les retraites (ou augmenter les CSG) et paf ! Tous les vieux votent pour lui.

Que Philippot se casse, crer son propre parti et propose de quitter l'UE ou au moins l'euro pour commencer. (il fera peut tre un petit score, mais il proposera un vrai projet)
Au moins il ne subira plus la diabolisation.
Les mdias reprocheront toujours les mmes vieux trucs au FN. (c'est surtout les propos de Jean Marie, mme si il s'est fait dgager du parti)

----------


## Mdinoc

Il manque l'abstention dans ton sondage.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Il manque l'abstention dans ton sondage.


Ouais a ils ne le montrent jamais malheureusement...

L'abstention est surtout importante pendant les lgislatives.
En gros je crois qu'il y a 25% des inscrits qui ont vot pour en marche et au final ils ont beaucoup de siges.

Il n'y a pas de minimum requis...
Il pourrait y avoir une lection avec un taux d'abstention de 90%, le vainqueur serait quand mme content de gagner avec 5% des inscrits...

La dmocratie reprsentative c'est mal foutu.

----------


## Jon Shannow

Juste pour en revenir aux APL, et autres aident aux logements (je crois qu'il y en a trois au total), il faut juste savoir qu'elles ne bnficient rellement qu'aux propritaires, et qu'elles sont  75% responsables des hausses de loyers. 

En se penchant un peu sur le sujet on dcouvre que : 
Hollande avait prvu, sur 2017, de faire 156 millions d'conomie, mais sans dire commentLa baisse de 5/mois des APL permettra une conomie de 140 millions, soit moins que ce le gouvernement prcdent avait prvuLe gouvernement prvoit une refonte globale de la politique du logement en France, attendons de voir avant de crier au loup, il est vident que notre systme actuel n'est pas bonl'ISF est inchang en 2017. Donc pas de cadeau fiscal aux plus riches pour cette anne.

Donc, mme si je ne suis pas fan de Macron, je lui laisse le bnfice du doute pour le moment. C'est  la fin du bal, qu'on payent les musiciens...

----------


## Zirak

> La baisse de 5/mois des APL permettra une conomie de 140 millions, soit moins que ce le gouvernement prcdent avait prvuLe gouvernement prvoit une refonte globale de la politique du logement en France, attendons de voir avant de crier au loup, il est vident que notre systme actuel n'est pas bonl'ISF est inchang en 2017. Donc pas de cadeau fiscal aux plus riches pour cette anne.
> 
> Donc, mme si je ne suis pas fan de Macron, je lui laisse le bnfice du doute pour le moment. C'est  la fin du bal, qu'on payent les musiciens...



Oui donc en attendant une ventuelle refonte, que l'on n'est mme pas sur de voir un jour, comme tout le reste (bah oui vous comprenez, ce n'est pas que l'on ne veut pas, mais on n'a pas pu ma bonne dame, la faute  l'opposition / l'UE / les chinois / les migrants / les reptiliens / la crise / etc. au choix), on continue de tondre les plus pauvres, et de laisser tranquille les plus aiss, je pense que l'on sait dj comment cela va finir hein.

Pas besoin d'attendre la fin du bal, c'est un groupe qui ne joue que des reprises...  :;):

----------


## Ryu2000

> APL : la dpute LREM Claire O'Petit demande aux jeunes d'arrter de pleurer
> *a va messieurs, dames. Arrtez. Si  18, 19 ans, 20 ans, 24 ans vous commencez  pleurer parce qu'on vous enlve cinq euros, qu'est-ce que vous allez faire de votre vie?*


Et un gars sur Twitter propose des alternatives :

----------


## Invit

Perso,  18 ans, avec 5 euros je faisais 10 repas. Encore une qui n'a aucune ide de ce  quoi ressemble la pauvret.

----------


## Gunny

> Perso,  18 ans, avec 5 euros je faisais 10 repas. Encore une qui n'a aucune ide de ce  quoi ressemble la pauvret.


Je suppose que tu fais rfrence  a : http://www.bfmtv.com/politique/baiss...s-1223499.html
Je sais bien que je ne devrais pas tre surpris mais je n'en reviens toujours pas de ce que je viens de lire.

----------


## halaster08

Nouvelle marche arrire sur les promesses de Macron, le casier vierge c'est pas pour eux ...
http://www.lefigaro.fr/politique/le-...e-election.php

Principal argument argument contre, a pourrait tre anti-constitutionel (notez bien le conditionel, dans le doute autant garder nos priviliges ...), pourtant a existe dj pour d'autres mtiers, en quoi ce serait diffrent pour celui de dput ?
edit: je prcise que ma question n'est pas rthorique, je me demande vraiment pourquoi a pourrait tre anti-constitutionel pour les dputs alors que a ne l'est visiblement pas pour les autres mtiers, si quelqu'un  ide je suis preneur.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Nouvelle marche arrire sur les promesses de Macron, le casier vierge c'est pas pour eux ...


En mme temps si t'enlves ceux qui ont un casier, il ne reste plus personne... (ce sont des politiciens les types, donc  partir de l...)
Enfin bon jexagre parce que gnralement ils sont potes avec des juges, ou d'autres personnes utile et ils russissent dans la majorit des cas  viter la condamnation.
Et certains sont cleans (mais plus tu grades et plus tu restes dans le milieu, plus t'es susceptible de profiter du systme et d'enfreindre la loi).

 Pourquoi faudrait-il un casier judiciaire vierge pour 396 mtiers en France et pas pour tre lu ? 
Alors a c'est nul, parce qu'ils disent "396 mtiers" mais on a pas la liste, donc c'est chiant...

Bon apparemment il y a : avocat, dentiste, mdecin, architecte ou pharmacien, mais a m'avance pas des masses...

----------


## el_slapper

> Je suppose que tu fais rfrence  a : http://www.bfmtv.com/politique/baiss...s-1223499.html
> Je sais bien que je ne devrais pas tre surpris mais je n'en reviens toujours pas de ce que je viens de lire.


Le pire, c'est que la manuvre est fute  : au final, c'est de l'argent qui faisait monter les loyers, et qui bnficiait plus aux propritaires qu'aux locataires. Mais quand c'est vendu comme a, c'est indfendable.

----------


## halaster08

> Le pire, c'est que la manuvre est fute  : au final, c'est de l'argent qui faisait monter les loyers, et qui bnficiait plus aux propritaires qu'aux locataires. Mais quand c'est vendu comme a, c'est indfendable.


Je suis moyenement convaincu par cette argument, admettons qu'on supprime entirement les APL, je suis pas sr que les proprios vont accept de baisser leurs loyers d'autant, c'est comme la fameuse baisse de TVA dans la restauration qui devait permettre d'augmenter les salaires et/ou crer des emplois, on a vu ce que a a donn en pratique.

----------


## TallyHo

> Juste pour en revenir aux APL, et autres aident aux logements (je crois qu'il y en a trois au total), il faut juste savoir qu'elles ne bnficient rellement qu'aux propritaires, et qu'elles sont  75% responsables des hausses de loyers.


Ce chiffre de 75% gnralisant ne correspond  rien. Le prix du loyer dpend aussi d'un tas d'autres raisons. Par exemple, une ville qui prend de la valeur car elle se dveloppe ou se modernise grce  une locomotive industrielle (voir Toulouse avec l'aronautique par exemple). Certainement qu'il y a des profiteurs mais c'est surtout le jeu de l'offre et de la demande.

Ensuite,  supposer que la majorit des proprios en abusent, on pnalise les locataires ? C'est compltement absurde... Il y a d'autres moyens  commencer par sanctionner lourdement les marchands de sommeil qui sont connus par les mairies la plupart du temps.

Je te prends un exemple dans ma rgion o tu as des taudis qui s'croulent. Et ce n'est pas une image, les immeubles menacent vraiment de tomber car la Mairie a pay des travaux en urgence pour soutenir les murs. Tu avais des locataires l-dedans et tout le monde sait qui sont les proprios. Comment a se fait qu'ils puissent encore louer et toucher des aides ? Mieux que a... Ils touchent mme des subventions pour restaurer alors qu'ils ne le font jamais.

Mais bon... On ne peut pas vouloir moins d'Etat et s'tonner ensuite que ce soit le grand n'importe quoi car l'administration n'a plus le temps de faire son boulot de contrle...




> l'ISF est inchang en 2017. Donc pas de cadeau fiscal aux plus riches pour cette anne.


Et mme si c'est report de 2 ans, le problme n'est pas la date d'application mais le principe de justice sociale. D'une, il demande un effort aux plus faibles alors qu'il arrose les plus forts. De deux, il enlve arbitrairement 5  tout le monde alors qu'il aurait t mieux de moduler en fonction des revenus. 5 reprsente 2 paquets de riz, c'est con  dire mais il y en a qui sont  5 prs et pour qui a fait quelques jours de bouffe comme l'a soulign Conan Lord.

----------


## ManusDei

> Je suis moyenement convaincu par cette argument, admettons qu'on supprime entirement les APL, je suis pas sr que les proprios vont accept de baisser leurs loyers d'autant, c'est comme la fameuse baisse de TVA dans la restauration qui devait permettre d'augmenter les salaires et/ou crer des emplois, on a vu ce que a a donn en pratique.


Oui, mais dis-toi qu'ils ne se sont pas gns pour augmenter les loyers quand les APL ont t augmentes. Avec les APL l'Etat subventionne les rentes des multipropritaires (et fait monter les prix du foncier, pas que des loyers).

----------


## halaster08

> Oui, mais dis-toi qu'ils ne se sont pas gns pour augmenter les loyers quand les APL ont t augmentes. Avec les APL l'Etat subventionne les rentes des multipropritaires (et fait monter les prix du foncier, pas que des loyers).


J'ai pas dit non plus qu'il fallait augmenter les APL.
Mais juste que c'est trop tard, le mal est fait. Si on baisse les APL les loyers ne suivront pas, au final c'est toujours moins d'argent pour ceux qui n'en ont dj pas assez.
Sauf bien sr si il y a menace de l'tat contre les proprios qui ne jouerais pas le jeux, mais curieusement je n'y crois pas du tout.
C'est comme le CICE, a part d'une bonne intention mais au final c'est de l'argent gach puisqu'il ne tombe jamais dans les mains de ceux qui auraient vraiment besoin.

----------


## Invit

> Oui, mais dis-toi qu'ils ne se sont pas gns pour augmenter les loyers quand les APL ont t augmentes. Avec les APL l'Etat subventionne les rentes des multipropritaires (et fait monter les prix du foncier, pas que des loyers).


Pourtant, selon cette page ils sont plafonns :
https://www.service-public.fr/partic...sdroits/F13723

Je reois rigoureusement ma fiche d'augmentation du loyer tous les ans depuis 10 ans. Je pense sincrement que leur systme informatique n'est pas prvu pour mettre des avis de diminution du loyer. Faudrait demander aux agences, mais je suis prte  parier que ce formulaire n'existe pas. Le jour o j'en recevrai un, je me reposerai la question de l'existence du Pre Nol.

----------


## TallyHo

> Oui, mais dis-toi qu'ils ne se sont pas gns pour augmenter les loyers quand les APL ont t augmentes.


Ils augmentent aussi le loyer parce qu'il y a un march favorable pour les proprios, en particulier la pnurie de logements. Par ailleurs, je te fais remarquer que le montant du loyer est pris en considration dans les calculs. Tu as des seuils de loyer au-del desquels le locataire peroit moins d'APL, voire elles sont supprimes. Et les seuils ne sont pas extravagants, ils sont vite atteints dans le march actuel. Donc le proprio qui voudrait jouer avec les APL n'a pas intrt  trop cartonner.

Mais pour revenir au problme, peu importe qu'ils jouent avec ou pas au final, la mesure est absurde. Tu vas pnaliser l'utilisateur (le locataire) au lieu du constructeur de PC (le proprio). Il y avait d'autres solutions : lutter contre les marchands de sommeil, revoir les seuils voqus au-dessus, lutter contre la pnurie de logement (logements sociaux par exemple), lgifrer sur les loyers, etc etc etc...

Le fait de toucher aux aides sociales, au dtriment d'autres solutions, est voulu. C'est aussi un signal politique...

----------


## Ryu2000

> Le fait de toucher aux aides sociales, au dtriment d'autres solutions, est voulu.


L'objectif c'est de faire des conomies, en baissant les APL de 5/mois a fait conomiser 32 millions/an.
Les aides vont baisser, les taxes et impts vont augmenter. (enfin pas pour les riches)

Ils appellent a "se serrer la ceinture" normalement c'est une expression que nous devrions entendre rgulirement dans les annes  venir.
Les Grecs savent ce que c'est...

----------


## BenoitM

La France qui arriverait a faire des conomies? :p

----------


## ABCIWEB

> Juste pour en revenir aux APL, et autres aident aux logements (je crois qu'il y en a trois au total), il faut juste savoir qu'elles ne bnficient rellement qu'aux propritaires, et qu'elles sont  75% responsables des hausses de loyers.


As-tu vrifi ces chiffres ? C'est pas parce que tu as entendu un politicard raconter n'importe quoi que tu es oblig de le relayer comme un bon petit soldat. Cette affirmation gratuite ne pourrait tenir qu' la seule condition que tous les locataires aient droits aux APL mais c'est loin d'tre le cas.

Par exemple, un propritaire qui veux louer un appartement t1..t3 "modeste" fixe un loyer en fonction du prix du march et ce prix est largement indpendant des APL puisqu'il ne sait pas  l'avance si le futur locataire aura droit ou non aux APL. Quelqu'un qui gagne le SMIC (ou quelques dizaines d'euros de plus que le smic) n'aura pas droit aux APL et pourtant c'est ce type de logement  prix raisonnable qu'il recherchera.

Donc mme si dans certains cas les subventions crent un effet d'aubaine et ne profitent pas totalement  qui de droit, ce n'est pas le cas ici ou alors marginalement. 

Si je suis ton raisonnement, il faudrait aussi faire baisser les salaires pour faire baisser les prix des loyers. Pourtant le pouvoir d'achat rel des classes populaires qui gagnent moins de 2000 /mois a baiss au cours des quinze dernires annes et l'on a jamais observ une baisse des loyers. Par ailleurs durant cette mme priode,  qualification identique les salaires  l'embauche ont largement diminus ce qui augmente naturellement la demande vers les loyers abordables et donc  tirer les prix vers le haut, APL ou pas APL. 

Aussi dans la mme mouture, les mdicaments coutent trop chers, alors diminuons les remboursements de la scu. A savoir cependant que c'est l'tat qui ngocie le prix des mdicaments avec l'industrie pharmaceutique... tout comme la hausse des loyers est rglemente comme l'a montr *Conan Lord* plus haut.

Bref, entre ces thories fumeuses et la ralit, y'a un gouffre. On arrive  y voir suffisamment clair avec un minimum de bon sens et d'information, mais dcidment les macronistes semblent en tre dpourvus et la premire thorie nolibrale trouve  l'arrache leur suffit pour justifier un comportement de barbare impitoyable. C'est sans doute un prrequis pour adhrer  ce "mouvement tourn vers l'avenir".

Cela me fait penser  l'exprience de Milgram. 



> Cette exprience cherchait  valuer le degr d'obissance d'un individu devant une autorit qu'il juge lgitime et  analyser le processus de soumission  l'autorit, notamment quand elle induit des actions qui posent des problmes de conscience au sujet.


Sauf que l c'est pas une exprience factice. Bienvenu dans l'exprience de Milgram en grandeur nature  ::mrgreen:: 

Sans compter les problmes moraux, es-tu certain de te trouver toujours du bon ct de la manette ?

----------


## el_slapper

En fait, si, vu que le march de l'immobilier est bas sur l'offre et la demande bien plus que le cout, le march va se rajuster.

Mais il y a un pige. Sinon a serait trop facile.  ::aie:: 

Le pige, c'est que c'est un march  forte inertie. Genre deux ans avant de trouver le nouvel quilibre. Donc, l'tudiant, pendant deux ans, il est bais de 5 euros. Ce qui ne fait peut-tre pas dix repas, mais quand j'tais stagiaire en Allemagne, a m'aurait permis de manger les deux derniers jours du mois. ce qui n'est pas rien.

Donc, en imaginant que a baisse de 5 euros tous les ans, les bnficiaires se retrouvent baiss de 10 euros glissants le temps d'arriver  zro - ce qui est assez long, en fait.

----------


## TallyHo

> ...


Je n'ai pas compris ta dmonstration... Imagine une ville qui voit une industrie arriver, une usine qui se construit par exemple. En gnral, la Mairie est au courant d'une telle implantation donc elle amliore sa ville (ligne de bus en plus par exemple) en mme temps que l'implantation de l'usine. La locomotive industrielle va faire boule de neige en attirant d'autres commerces (par exemple un fast-food  cte de l'usine). Tout cela va valoriser la ville et attirer de nouveaux habitants. Donc les prix des loyers vont grimper vu qu'il y a de la demande.

Dans ce cas l qui est loin d'tre exceptionnel, en quoi la diminution des aides va faire baisser le prix des loyers ? Je ne vois pas trop ce que cette diminution va rajuster... Pour couper l'herbe sous le pied si j'ose dire, le rajustement se fait en proposant d'autres offres concurrentes.

Par exemple, au lieu de laisser les tudiants se saigner pour un loyer dans le parc locatif "normal", tu peux dcider d'investir dans des logements tudiants. Quand les proprios ne pourront plus louer leurs boites d'alumette sous les toits  des tudiants  la rue, tu verras que les loyers baisseront. Et la rflexion vaut pour le logement social aussi.

----------


## ABCIWEB

> En fait, si, vu que le march de l'immobilier est bas sur l'offre et la demande bien plus que le cout, le march va se rajuster.


Non et toujours non. 

Encore une fois les appartements  loyers modestes ne sont pas occups que par des tudiants ou des personnes ayant droits aux APL. Si ceux qui y ont droit ne peuvent plus payer ils seront vites remplacs par d'autres  peine plus riches. La demande sera toujours l car il y a un dficit de logements accessibles et que de plus en plus de personnes les recherche puisque les salaires sont tirs vers le bas. Par exemple il n'est pas rare aujourd'hui de voir un bac + 5 avec un salaire infrieur ou gal  1.5 fois le smic. 

C'est justement parce que le march est bas sur l'offre et la demande que les prix des logements modestes ne baisseront pas car il y a beaucoup de demande y compris provenant de ceux qui n'ont pas droit aux APL.

Comme l'a dit *TallyHo* plus haut, la seule vraie solution est d'augmenter l'offre. Sinon de rglementer plus svrement les abus, par exemple de fixer un loyer maximal pour les trs petites surfaces si tu veux cibler plus particulirement les tudiants, mais encore une fois c'est une petite partie des bnficiaires des APL.

----------


## el_slapper

> Je n'ai pas compris ta dmonstration... (.../...)


En mme temps, j'avais fait un peu court. Ca mrite un peu plus de dtails, en effet.

Bon, alors prenons l'exemple de la bonne ville de Montpellier, ou je cherche une nouvelle location, parce-que le proprio veut vendre. Bref, je vois passer des annonces, et des fois, je remplis des dossiers. Parmi les lments  fournir, les preuves qu'on a un salaire, mais aussi des allocations. L'assurance qui autorise ou pas la location, ultimement, se base l-dessus. Presque 50% des dossiers sont refuss, d'ailleurs, preuve que les gens cherchent le meilleur logement, quitte  se ruiner.

Malgr la tension, certains logement, lous  peine plus chers que d'autres, restent sans occupants pendant deux mois, l ou ceux qui sont vendus  un prix  peine infrieur partent en moins d'une semaine. J'en ai vu deux me filer sous le nez, c'es dsagrable.

Donc on est en offre et demande, et le prix se stabilise parfaitement  ce que les locataires peuvent prtendre. C'est d'ailleurs pareil pour le march de la vente, l'agent qui va vendre l'appart' l ou je suis actuellement me l'a confirm : plus ou moins 8k, sur un bien  250k, c'est la diffrence entre_ j'ai trois propositions_ et _je reste sur le march pendant un an sans intresser personne_.

Dans ces conditions l, baisse les moyens des acheteurs/loueurs, et le march baisse mcaniquement. Mais pas immdiatement, il faut le temps que les propritaires se rendent compte que le march a chang. Et a n'aime pas lcher de la prise, un propritaire. Toi,  leur place, tu n'aimerais pas non plus. Et c'est l qu'est l'inertie sont je parle. Le pige qui va faire baisser pendant un an le pouvoir d'achat des bnficiaires. Et si a continue, eh bien ils l'auront dans le baba pour quelques annes.

----------


## halaster08

Toujours pas convaincu.
Pour les logements tudiants par exemple, il y a de plus en plus d'tudiants chaque anne, les facs sont mme arriv a saturation cette anne, si l'APL baisse a change pas la demande et les tudiants auront toujours besoin d'un toit, il y en aura donc toujours un prt a payer ces 5 de plus (quitte  anger moins), donc il n'y aura pas de baisse de loyers.

----------


## Invit

> [...]


Je ne suis pas convaincue non plus. Les propritaires fixent les prix en fonction de ce que les gens peuvent payer. Quand les logements sont plus chers, les gens mangent moins. Ils n'arrtent pas de se loger. C'est la raison pour laquelle les loyers augmentent tous les ans. Les gens ne gagnent pourtant pas plus. Les loyers seront peut-tre en moyenne rduits de 5  dans les zones  faible demande d'ici 5 ans (d'ailleurs, ils seront probablement rduits de davantage puisque l'urbanisation se poursuit), mais dans les zones  forte demande, ils continueront d'augmenter comme ils l'ont toujours fait, puisque les gens sont obligs de se loger. Ceux qui vont trinquer, ce sont les tudiants et les jeunes travailleurs, qui n'ont pas le choix de leur zone. Pour moi, la baisse des APL ne fera que creuser davantage l'cart. Si l'objectif est de rduire le prix des loyers ou de freiner l'urbanisation, des mesures bien plus efficaces peuvent tre prises, comme l'a soulign HallyHo, et sans creuser encore davantage le trou dans l'estomac des populations fragiles.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Les propritaires fixent les prix en fonction de ce que les gens peuvent payer.


Voil ! Tout est dit. Quand l'tat donne des aides pour que les gens puissent se loger, ben, les propritaires en tiennent compte, et les loyers augmentent.

Pour ceux qui viennent argumenter contre ce fait, que les loyers ne diminueront pas parce que les APL baissent, je n'ai jamais prtendu le contraire. Je dis, que la connerie, c'est d'avoir fauss le march du logement en crant des aides. Maintenant, il faut tout refaire. Je suis pour la suppression des aides aux logements, aides  l'accession  la proprit, etc... Afin que le march du logement retrouve une certaine logique.

----------


## Invit

> Je dis, que la connerie, c'est d'avoir fauss le march du logement en crant des aides.


Et tu proposes quoi pour loger les tudiants et les demandeurs d'emploi ?

----------


## Ryu2000

> Et tu proposes quoi pour loger les tudiants et les demandeurs d'emploi ?





> Prostitution tudiante : Zoom sur le phnomne Sugar Daddy !
> Les Sugar Daddies, ce sont ces messieurs gs qui entretiennent une jeune tudiante. Cette forme de prostitution prend de l'ampleur.


tudiante le jour, escort girl la nuit...

Voil, il y a moult petits jobs que les tudiants peuvent faire en parallles de leur tudes.
Ils peuvent galement s'endetter comme aux USA.
Il y a d'autres aides que les APL.

Il existe des contrats spcial tudiant dans les supermarchs (ils ne bossent que le samedi et le dimanche).

----------


## Invit

> tudiante le jour, escort girl la nuit...
> 
> Voil, il y a moult petits jobs que les tudiants peuvent faire en parallles de leur tudes.


Dans ce cas, le nombre d'tudiants diminuera, et la gnration suivante sera moins  mme de russir la transition vers le monde robotis qui va probablement arriver.




> Ils peuvent galement s'endetter comme aux USA.


Et les banques demanderont l'aide de l'tat quand elles auront des problmes de remboursement. Retour  l'envoyeur.

Le smicard de base peut consacrer environ 200   son logement. S'il a des enfants et qu'il a besoin de plus qu'un placard, 200  pour le propritaire c'est que dalle. Le march ne se rgulera pas avec des prix aussi bas.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Et tu proposes quoi pour loger les tudiants et les demandeurs d'emploi ?


Si tu prends l'tat actuel du march des logements, c'est une catastrophe. Parce que les aides ont fauss le march en crant une inflation des loyers.
Aujourd'hui, le problme c'est qu'il semble normal de devoir se loger de moins en moins bien en payant de plus en plus cher. 

Aujourd'hui, il faut tout remettre  plat. Pour moi, il faut fixer les prix des loyers en fonction de certains critres. Abandonner les aides, et crer des logements sociaux (comme il y avait les HLM dans les annes 60/70). Faire respecter les lois (pour lutter contre les marchands de sommeil). Arrter de construire des "bureaux" alors que la moiti du parc est vide ! Rquisitionner les locaux vides, inoccupes pour les louer. Il faut une vraie volont politique qui n'existe pas dans ce pays, et comme je ne suis pas macroniste (en dplaise  certains), je ne crois pas que la volont soit l ! 

Le march de l'immobilier est compltement aberrant, mais les gens acceptent d'investir 600 000  pour une bicoque ou un appart' pourri. Si personne n'achetait  des prix compltement con, les prix baisseraient. Mais les gogos veulent leur bien  eux ! Ils acceptent de sendetter auprs d'une banque (qui va bien en profiter, avec des taux d'intrts rels de plus de 50%) pour un bien qui ne sera, en fin de compte, jamais  eux !

Il n'y a pas si longtemps, un couple avec un enfant, pouvait se loger avec un seul salaire au smic ! Et mme se permettre une ou deux sorties au resto dans le mois, tout en mangeant  sa faim. 

Et je ne sais qui a parler du pouvoir d'achat, juste pour rappel, le calcul de lINSEE ne tient pas compte de deux produits pour faire ses calculs : le carburant et le logement !

----------


## Ryu2000

> Dans ce cas, le nombre d'tudiants diminuera


Ouais enfin c'tait une blague.

En fait le gouvernement fait en sorte qu'il y ait de plus en plus d'tudiants, maintenant plus personne ne redouble et c'est simple de se retrouver diplmer (c'est assez vite fait de se retrouver avec une licence, un master, voir un doctorat, selon la FAC).

C'est pour faire reculer leur date d'arriver dans le monde merveilleux du chmage (enfin du RSA du coup).




> Et les banques demanderont l'aide de l'tat quand elles auront des problmes de remboursement.


C'est un peu la raison de la crise d'aujourd'hui, les banques ont cr la crise, et les tats paient (ce qui empire la crise)...
Les banquiers responsable de la crise,  s'attribuent des bonus de plusieurs millions...

Si les tats s'empruntaient  eux mme, tout irait mieux.




> la gnration suivante sera moins  mme de russir la transition vers le monde robotis qui va probablement arriver.


Ouais enfin les gnrations suivantes subiront surtout la pauvret, qu'ils soient diplm ou pas...

----------


## Invit

> [...]


Je suis d'accord, mais mine de rien a contribue  l'aplanissement des ingalits. S'il n'y avait que le logement,  la rigueur ce serait facile, mais il y a aussi les autres besoins comme la nourriture et l'lectricit. Ces tarifs-l ont aussi augment. Le seul moyen de faire baisser ces prix serait de supprimer les aides et les impts. Le problme, quand on va dans cette direction, c'est que tout le monde n'a pas les mmes chances de s'en sortir. On en revient au principe selon lequel plus tes parents ont de sous, plus tu peux faire des tudes. Avec le taux de chmage actuel qui, quoi qu'on en dise, provient plus de l'automatisation que de la peur des patrons, je ne parierais franchement pas sur le rsultat. En plus, avec le nombre de gens qui se retrouveront dans la rue le temps que le march se rgule, je ne donne vraiment pas cher de la scurit qu'on aime tant. Donc, le prix qu'on paie sous forme d'impts pour que tout le monde soit log se rpercutera sur le prix  payer pour les forces de l'ordre.
Peut-tre que a pourrait fonctionner si on supprimait les aides  tous les travailleurs, et qu'on ne les accordait que  ceux qui n'ont pas de source de revenus.  ton avis ?

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Peut-tre que a pourrait fonctionner si on supprimait les aides  tous les travailleurs, et qu'on ne les accordait que  ceux qui n'ont pas de source de revenus.  ton avis ?


Je ne suis pas politicien. Mais, toutes les aides provenant de l'tat, sortent en ralit de la poche de ceux qui travaillent (soit par leurs impts, soit par les "charges" sur les salaires - que ces charges soient dites patronales ou salariales), et vont vers ceux qui n'ont pas de revenus "suffisant". Hlas, dans ce joli modle, ceux qui gagnent le plus ne paient pas autant (en proportion) que ceux qui forment la "classe moyenne". Entre les avantages fiscaux, les revenus financiers (non soumis  impts), etc... ces "riches" (je n'aime pas tellement ce mot, car on est tous le riche d'un autre) ne paient proportionnellement pas autant d'impts que ceux les travailleurs.

Donc, avant de remettre en cause le systme des aides, il serait surtout important de s'attaquer  l'impt afin que pour chaque euro gagn, chacun paie le mme impts sans distinction.

Comme tu vois, la montagne est haute, nous n'en sommes mme pas au pied, et dj je crois que les chefs de corde pensent qu'il serait plus sage de rester dans la valle.  ::aie::

----------


## Invit

> Je ne suis pas politicien. Mais, toutes les aides provenant de l'tat, sortent en ralit de la poche de ceux qui travaillent (soit par leurs impts, soit par les "charges" sur les salaires - que ces charges soient dites patronales ou salariales), et vont vers ceux qui n'ont pas de revenus "suffisant". Hlas, dans ce joli modle, ceux qui gagnent le plus ne paient pas autant (en proportion) que ceux qui forment la "classe moyenne". Entre les avantages fiscaux, les revenus financiers (non soumis  impts), etc... ces "riches" (je n'aime pas tellement ce mot, car on est tous le riche d'un autre) ne paient proportionnellement pas autant d'impts que ceux les travailleurs.


C'est ce que je pense aussi. Plutt que de remettre en cause le systme des aides, ce serait plutt le dfaut que tu cites,  savoir que les riches ne paient que dalle, qu'il faudrait corriger. Je crois sincrement qu'un partage quitable est possible. Encore faut-il qu'il y ait une vritable volont politique. Mais je ne crois pas que, faute de volont d'imposer les plus nantis, retirer aux pauvres soit une bonne ide. Je n'ai pas l'impression que ce qui a t fait par le pass soit enviable : main d'uvre quasi gratos, marchs parallles, bidonvilles, taux de mortalit, etc. Bref, on est entirement d'accord, au final : 




> Donc, avant de remettre en cause le systme des aides, il serait surtout important de s'attaquer  l'impt afin que pour chaque euro gagn, chacun paie le mme impts sans distinction.

----------


## Jon Shannow

Attention ! Je dis "avant de remettre en cause le systme des aides". a signifie qu'une fois qu'on remis les pendules  l'heure au niveau des impts, il faudra quand s'attaquer au systmes des aides, qui faussent les diffrents marchs...  :;):

----------


## Invit

> Attention ! Je dis "avant de remettre en cause le systme des aides". a signifie qu'une fois qu'on remis les pendules  l'heure au niveau des impts, il faudra quand s'attaquer au systmes des aides, qui faussent les diffrents marchs...


Sauf si a fonctionne bien  ::P: 
Parce que si le march du logement a besoin de sans abris pour fonctionner, si le march de la nourriture a besoin de mal nourris, etc., alors il faudra le payer de toute manire. Il faudra bien acheter la paix, d'une faon ou d'une autre.

----------


## Zirak

> Attention ! Je dis "avant de remettre en cause le systme des aides". a signifie qu'une fois qu'on remis les pendules  l'heure au niveau des impts, il faudra quand s'attaquer au systmes des aides, qui faussent les diffrents marchs...


Si il y a un manque  gagner pour l'Etat de 80 milliards (au pif)  cause de l'vasion fiscale, c'est 80 milliards que l'Etat rcupre ailleurs (impts et taxes). Si chacun paie son d, l'Etat peut se permettre de baisser les impts et les taxes de tout le monde (ce qui touchera aussi les plus riches, qui du coup paieront moins). Si on est moins impos et moins tax, on n'a pas forcment besoin d'aides. 

Tu veux que tout le monde paie sa part d'impt; mais tu veux imposer quoi quand la personne n'a dj pas de quoi vivre et avoir un toit sans aides ? C'est le serpent qui se mord la queue. Les gens ont besoin d'aide, car les salaires sont merdiques, les loyers hors de prix, et que le pouvoir d'achat ne fait que baisser.

Tu file un salaire (voir un job...) correspondant au cot de la vie actuel, et/ou tu baisse les loyers / les impts / la TVA, et les gens n'ont plus besoin d'aide de toutes faons...

Les aides, c'est la consquence, pas la cause.

----------


## TallyHo

> ...


Ou enfin dans tes 2-3 derniers messages, tu nous fais un fantastique retournement de veste quand mme (je dis a gentillement). Tu passes de supprimer les aides purement et simplement  remettre en cause le systme qui est ingalitaire, on n'est plus du tout sur le mme type d'argumentation.

D'ailleurs je te rpondais dans ce sens en te disant que vous vous braquez sur l'APL mais qu'il faut regarder le problme dans sa globalit : les salaires, les impts, etc, bref les revenus en gnral.

Donc, aprs tes prcisions, je suis d'accord que la suppression peut se concevoir et je parle de TOUTES les aides, celles aux proprios aussi dont personne ne parle... Si on est dans un systme quitable et bien organis au niveau du march bien sur.

Mais bon... Est ce que la direction prise va dans le sens d'un systme quitable ? J'ai un gros doute vu ce qui est prpar et annonc... C'est bien pour a que je disais que cette mesure est avant tout un message politique.




> Les aides, c'est la consquence, pas la cause.


Bien rsum.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Sauf si a fonctionne bien 
> Parce que si le march du logement a besoin de sans abris pour fonctionner, si le march de la nourriture a besoin de mal nourris, etc., alors il faudra le payer de toute manire. Il faudra bien acheter la paix, d'une faon ou d'une autre.


Je ne vois pas en quoi des sans-abris ou des mal-nourris pourrait aider un march quelconque. Des sans-abris t'en auras toujours, d'abord parce que tu as des gens qui veulent vivre hors systme (on appelait cela des clochards quand j'tais jeune, et ils ne voulaient surtout pas qu'on leur donne un toit et un boulot), ensuite t'en as qui resteront sur la carreau pour tout un tas d'autres raisons (divorce, perte d'un enfant, d'un conjoint, ...) et qui ne s'en remettent et tombent dans la misre et la prcarit. C'est pas facile de les en sortir. Mais, si on a un systme plus juste, peut-tre qu'il sera plus facile de s'occuper de quelques cas, plutt que des milliers de cas qui augmentent chaque anne.




> Si il y a un manque  gagner pour l'Etat de 80 milliards (au pif)  cause de l'vasion fiscale, c'est 80 milliards que l'Etat rcupre ailleurs (impts et taxes). Si chacun paie son d, l'Etat peut se permettre de baisser les impts et les taxes de tout le monde (ce qui touchera aussi les plus riches, qui du coup paieront moins). Si on est moins impos et moins tax, on n'a pas forcment besoin d'aides.


Tout  fait. C'est ce que je dis.




> Tu veux que tout le monde paie sa part d'impt; mais tu veux imposer quoi quand la personne n'a dj pas de quoi vivre et avoir un toit sans aides ? C'est le serpent qui se mord la queue. Les gens ont besoin d'aide, car les salaires sont merdiques, les loyers hors de prix, et que le pouvoir d'achat ne fait que baisser.


Tous ceux qui touchent un salaire (je ne compte pas le RSA, ni les indemnits chmage, que l'on ne peut comparer  un salaire). Aprs, je n'ai jamais dit qu'il ne fallait pas faire des paliers. C'est ce vers quoi il faut aller. C'est vident que si tu commences par faire payer les plus pauvres, avant de t'attaquer aux plus riches, tu n'y arriveras. Mais,  terme, tout le monde devrait payer l'impt en fonction de ses revenus. D'ailleurs, il faudrait en parallle revoir la TVA, qui est un impt injuste.




> Tu file un salaire (voir un job...) correspondant au cot de la vie actuel, et/ou tu baisse les loyers / les impts / la TVA, et les gens n'ont plus besoin d'aide de toutes faons...


Exactement !




> Les aides, c'est la consquence, pas la cause.


L'uf, la poule, tout a...




> Ou enfin dans tes 2-3 derniers messages, tu nous fais un fantastique retournement de veste quand mme (je dis a gentillement). Tu passes de supprimer les aides purement et simplement  remettre en cause le systme qui est ingalitaire, on n'est plus du tout sur le mme type d'argumentation.


Aucun retournement de veste. Les premiers post faisaient un constat. 
Conan Lord m'a demand comment faire, j'ai essay d'exposer mon point de vue. C'est tout.




> D'ailleurs je te rpondais dans ce sens en te disant que vous vous braquez sur l'APL mais qu'il faut regarder le problme dans sa globalit : les salaires, les impts, etc, bref les revenus en gnral.


Je ne me braque sur rien du tout. J'expose juste un fait. Les APL (et autres aides au logement) (parce qu'on parlait de a) sont juste de l'argent public qui vont dans les poches du priv. 




> Donc, aprs tes prcisions, je suis d'accord que la suppression peut se concevoir et je parle de TOUTES les aides, celles aux proprios aussi dont personne ne parle... Si on est dans un systme quitable et bien organis au niveau du march bien sur.


A partir du moment ou l'tat met le nez dans un march, il le fausse. Les aides au logement en sont un exemple. Mais, videmment que ce ne sont pas les seuls.
Tu as raison, toutes lois favorisant l'achat de biens immobiliers pour la location devraient tre supprimer aussi. Si l'tat veut augmenter le parc locatif, il n'a qu' le faire lui-mme.




> Mais bon... Est ce que la direction prise va dans le sens d'un systme quitable ? J'ai un gros doute vu ce qui est prpar et annonc... C'est bien pour a que je disais que cette mesure est avant tout un message politique.


Et je ne t'ai pas contredit. J'ai dit ceci 


> Comme tu vois, la montagne est haute, nous n'en sommes mme pas au pied, et dj je crois que les chefs de corde pensent qu'il serait plus sage de rester dans la valle.


Je ne te fais pas un dessin, quand mme ?  ::weird::

----------


## TallyHo

Ok Jon, incomprhension alors  ::): 

Pour changer de sujet... Ca se passe comme a chez MacRonald's :




> Cacophonie gnrale  l'Assemble nationale et grogne contre la prsidente de sance LREM
> 
> Comme le montre notre vido en tte d'article, Carole Bureau-Bonnard a effectivement canalis les critiques de tous ses opposants, des Insoumis aux Rpublicains en passant par les socialistes. Dans une grande confusion, certains ont vivement dnonc la discussion commune de certains amendements, ric Coquerel (LFI) pointant notamment un "problme politique". "Vraiment cela devient pnible", a tonn Andr Chassaigne, chef de file communiste, reprochant une prsidence des dbats "incomprhensible". Il a t rejoint, fait rare, par le LR Philippe Gosselin, qui s'est exclam: "Ici on n'est pas dans une phase d'apprentissage, on fabrique la loi".
> 
> http://www.huffingtonpost.fr/2017/07...la_a_23047433/

----------


## Invit

> Pour changer de sujet... Ca se passe comme a chez MacRonald's :


Voil pour la forme.
Sinon pour le fond, les dputs ont rejet l'obligation du casier vierge pour tre lu (obligation qui touche 400 professions en France).
Comme quoi on ne peut vraiment pas leur confier le fait de lgifrer pour eux-mmes.

----------


## Invit

> Je ne vois pas en quoi des sans-abris ou des mal-nourris pourrait aider un march quelconque. Des sans-abris t'en auras toujours, d'abord parce que tu as des gens qui veulent vivre hors systme (on appelait cela des clochards quand j'tais jeune, et ils ne voulaient surtout pas qu'on leur donne un toit et un boulot), ensuite t'en as qui resteront sur la carreau pour tout un tas d'autres raisons (divorce, perte d'un enfant, d'un conjoint, ...) et qui ne s'en remettent et tombent dans la misre et la prcarit. C'est pas facile de les en sortir. Mais, si on a un systme plus juste, peut-tre qu'il sera plus facile de s'occuper de quelques cas, plutt que des milliers de cas qui augmentent chaque anne.


Je me suis mal exprime. Je reformule : si pour avoir des prix corrects, il faut galement supprimer les aides  ceux qui n'ont pas de revenus (sans emploi, tudiants, retraits n'ayant pas assez cotis), et donc en faire sans-abris et des mal-nourris, alors pour moi le jeu n'en vaut pas la chandelle. Il y a probablement un juste milieu  trouver. Si tu inclus ces populations dans les quelques cas dont tu parles, alors on est d'accord.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Je me suis mal exprime. Je reformule : si pour avoir des prix corrects, il faut galement supprimer les aides  ceux qui n'ont pas de revenus (sans emploi, tudiants, retraits n'ayant pas assez cotis), et donc en faire sans-abris et des mal-nourris, alors pour moi le jeu n'en vaut pas la chandelle. Il y a probablement un juste milieu  trouver. Si tu inclus ces populations dans les quelques cas dont tu parles, alors on est d'accord.


Ce n'est plus une question d'aide, mais de logements. En fait, c'est  l'tat de prendre ses responsabilits, vis  vis de ces gens pour leur proposer un toit dcent. Le logement "social" c'est a. a doit entrer dans une politique qui ne laisse pas les gens se dmerder tout seul quand ils sont au plus bas (l'ide serait d'ailleurs d'viter qu'ils descendent aussi bas) mais de les accompagner pour qu'ils remontent la pente. Les accompagner, a signifie leur donner un toit dcent, leur permettre de se nourrir et de mettre leurs enfants  l'cole, de se former et leur permettre de retrouver un emploi. Puis, une fois leur situation redresser, les aider  trouver un logement (priv ou public), et  subvenir  leurs besoins. 

C'est a, que jappellerai une politique sociale !

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Voil pour la forme.
> Sinon pour le fond, les dputs ont rejet l'obligation du casier vierge pour tre lu (obligation qui touche 400 professions en France).
> Comme quoi on ne peut vraiment pas leur confier le fait de lgifrer pour eux-mmes.


Ce qui me choque, dans cette histoire, c'est que c'tait, soi-disant, une promesse de Macron. Normalement, seuls les LR, quelques PS(du PS de Valls) et quelques PC devraient tre contre. Mais comme Macon a la majorit, il ne devrait pas y avoir de surprise.
De l  dire que c'est une promesse de Macron qu'il ne voulait pas tenir...  ::roll::

----------


## halaster08

> Ce qui me choque, dans cette histoire, c'est que c'tait, soi-disant, une promesse de Macron. Normalement, seuls les LR, quelques PS(du PS de Valls) et quelques PC devraient tre contre. Mais comme Macon a la majorit, il ne devrait pas y avoir de surprise.
> De l  dire que c'est une promesse de Macron qu'il ne voulait pas tenir...


J'ai lu que c'est un certain Richard Ferrand qui propos l'amendement pour enlever la condition de casier vierge, le mme Richard Ferrand qui est accus d'avoir un peu profit de ses mandats pour se faire de l'argent, pas tonnant qu'il soit contre...

----------


## Ryu2000

> Richard Ferrand qui est accus d'avoir un peu profit de ses mandats


C'est loin d'tre le seul politicien qui se sert de sa position pour son enrichissement personnel.
Si a avait t un autre  sa place, la mme chose ce serait produite.

----------


## TallyHo

> Comme quoi on ne peut vraiment pas leur confier le fait de lgifrer pour eux-mmes.


Oui tu ne peux pas tre juge et partie. Mais le souci n'est mme pas l dans le fond et je le dplore souvent. Si ils se permettent cela, c'est parce qu'ils savent qu'ils n'ont aucune pe au-dessus de la tte. Si on avait la possibilit de les rvoquer ou d'initier une action populaire, a les obligerait peut-tre  respecter un minimum ce pour quoi on les a lu et leurs programmes.

Sinon pour la news sur l'AN, c'tait surtout pour ironiser sur l'amateurisme absolu de la dput pour mener les dbats. Les nouvelles ttes, c'est cool ; mais encore faut-il ne pas tomber dans la dmago en confiant une prsidence  une dbutante.

----------


## Zirak

Juste sur a, mais vraiment pour chipoter :




> L'uf, la poule, tout a...


Il n'y a pas d'histoire d'oeuf et de poule dans ce cas l. Tu ne peux pas dire que les aides, sont la cause...

Ou alors, tu es en train de sous-entendre, qu' une poque, tout le monde avait les moyens de vivre comme il faut, tout le monde trouvait un logement facilement, etc, et quelqu'un s'est dit "tiens, vu qu'ils ont suffisamment d'argent pour vivre, si on leur filait des aides en plus dont ils n'ont pas besoin ?" et que suite  a, les prix ont flambs ?  ::aie::  

Non je suis dsol, si on a mis des aides en place, c'est forcment car on a remarqu que de plus en plus de monde (et plus seulement ceux voulant tre hors systme, que tu voque dans ton message), se retrouvait sur le carreau suite aux crises rsultants des chocs ptroliers dans les annes 70 (pour les APL), et qu'il fallait donc faire quelque chose. Les autres aides au logement sont encore plus vieilles, les ALF c'est 1948 il me semble donc sortie de guerre, et les ALS je ne sais plus. 

Bref, chaque aide au logement a t mise en place car la situation conomique des franais le ncessitait. 

Les aides sont donc bien les oeufs.  :;):  


Qu'ensuite des propritaires en aient profit pour faire flamber les prix, c'est possible, mais la, la cause, je dirais que c'est plus la cupidit que les APL, car tous ne l'ont pas fait, et rien n'obligeait ceux qui l'ont fait,  le faire.

----------


## TallyHo

> le mme Richard Ferrand qui est accus d'avoir un peu profit de ses mandats pour se faire de l'argent


Tiens au fait ! On n'entend plus parler de ces affaires de dbut de mandat... Mon ami Bayrou me manque  ::pleure::   ::P:

----------


## Jon Shannow

Parce que j'aime bien chipoter aussi...  :;): 

Dans les annes qui ont suivi la 2nde guerre mondiale, on a construit des HLM pour loger les gens qui n'avaient pas les moyens.

Si les APL sont venues, c'est en parti  cause des chocs ptroliers, mais aussi parce que l'tat avait cess depuis longtemps de fournir un effort suffisant sur les logements de type HLM, que le parc se trouvait trop restreint (du au manque de constructions) et dans un tat de plus en plus dlabr (parce qu'on a pas investi dans l'entretien, et que les habitants se sont souvent sentis abandonns dans des "zones"). Ajoutons  cela, une gestion de ces HLM qui permettait  des familles ayant largement les moyens de se loger dans le priv de rester dans ces logements qu'ils avaient obtenus  une poques o leurs revenus n'taient pas suffisants. 
J'ai connu une femme de 69 ans dans un HLM, avec 4 chambres. Elle emmnag l quand elle tait jeune, et qu'elle avait des enfants. Enfants partis depuis longtemps, puis mari dcd. Mais elle restant dans cette immense appartement, toute seule, qui aurait surement mieux convenu  certaines familles dans le besoin ! 

Du coup, on a cr les APL pour aider les gens  se loger dans le priv. Priv qui a vu cette manne arrive, tel le lion voyant un troupeau de gazelles s'installer sous son arbre !

----------


## halaster08

> Tiens au fait ! On n'entend plus parler de ces affaires de dbut de mandat... Mon ami Bayrou me manque


Vu que les intress ont dmission du gouvernement, je ne pense pas qu'on va en entendre parler de sitt, il ne sont plus sous les projecteurs donc les gens lambda les ont oublies donc c'est pas vendeurs d'en parler dans les mdias donc on n'en parle pas, surtout qu'il faut quand mme laiss un peu de temps  la justice de faire sont travail d'enqute.
C'est comme Fillion on en entends plus parl non plus depuis la fin des lctions.

----------


## halaster08

Il y a eu des lois pour favoriser la construction d'un minimum de logements sociaux sous peine d'amendes en cas de refus (je ne sais pas si c'est toujours en vigeur), en pratique les maires ont prfr payer des amendes (enfin plutt les faire payer aux citoyens via les taxes) parce que ceux qui jouait le jeu n'tait pas rlu. Mme des maires "de gauche" le fesait. Les HLM a attire les pauvres, voire pire que les pauvres des trangers (qui viennent violer vos femmes et manger vos enfants), du coup les gens n'en veulent pas prs de chez eux.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Tiens au fait ! On n'entend plus parler de ces affaires de dbut de mandat... Mon ami Bayrou me manque


Apparemment, plusieurs juges d'instructions ont t nomm pour mener l'enqute. Et d'autres sont dans le collimateur, comme JLM ! 
Source

----------


## Invit

> Il y a eu des lois pour favoriser la construction d'un minimum de logements sociaux sous peine d'amendes en cas de refus (je ne sais pas si c'est toujours en vigeur), en pratique les maires ont prfr payer des amendes (enfin plutt les faire payer aux citoyens via les taxes) parce que ceux qui jouait le jeu n'tait pas rlu. Mme des maires "de gauche" le fesait. Les HLM a attire les pauvres, voire pire que les pauvres des trangers (qui viennent violer vos femmes et manger vos enfants), du coup les gens n'en veulent pas prs de chez eux.


C'est toujours en vigueur. a a t appliqu  peu prs partout d'ailleurs maintenant. Le truc, ces que les logements HLM sont dtenus par des organismes privs, tout comme les logements "normaux". Je vois des HLM plus chers que des logements standards dans une mme zone. La seule diffrence, c'est qu'il n'y a pas d'exigences de revenus et de garants pour entrer en HLM.

----------


## ManusDei

> J'ai connu une femme de 69 ans dans un HLM, avec 4 chambres.


PLus simple, on a mont un dossier avec ma copine  l'poque o j'tais jeune diplm, avec le salare d'ing en info mais pas (encore) les impts. On a donc eu un appart en HLM (qu'on a quitt depuis vu que l'argent on l'a mis de ct pour acheter).

----------


## Jon Shannow

> La seule diffrence, c'est qu'il n'y a pas d'exigences de revenus et de garants pour entrer en HLM.


En fait, si. Mais, ce sont des plafonds, et non des planchers. Et, a emmerde ceux qui sont  la limites, parce qu'ils ne gagnent pas assez pour trouver quelques choses de correct dans le priv, et trop pour avoir droit  ces logements...  ::aie::

----------


## Jon Shannow

> PLus simple, on a mont un dossier avec ma copine  l'poque o j'tais jeune diplm, avec le salare d'ing en info mais pas (encore) les impts. On a donc eu un appart en HLM (qu'on a quitt depuis vu que l'argent on l'a mis de ct pour acheter).


Et on ne parle pas du copinage qui permet d'attribuer des logements  des personnes ne correspondant pas aux cibles prvues.

----------


## ManusDei

> Et on ne parle pas du copinage qui permet d'attribuer des logements  des personnes ne correspondant pas aux cibles prvues.


C'tait pas de copinage, on rentrait parfaitement dans les clous pour le dossier.

----------


## Ryu2000

> C'tait pas de copinage


Dans ton cas ce n'tait peut tre pas le cas, mais c'est une pratique qui existe.

Et sinon pour la blague, si vous voulez faire baisser le prix de l'immobilier vous pouvez mettre des migrants dans le quartier, a marche bien  Calais ^^
D'ailleurs je crois que des migrants commencent  squatter  Paris un peu, on verra ce qui va ce passer si la situation stagne pendant quelques annes.

Migrants  Paris : Nous ne pourrions pas supporter de telles conditions de vie

----------


## Jon Shannow

> C'tait pas de copinage, on rentrait parfaitement dans les clous pour le dossier.


Je ne parlais pas pour toi.  ::mouarf::

----------


## ABCIWEB

> Si tu prends l'tat actuel du march des logements, c'est une catastrophe. Parce que les aides ont fauss le march en crant une inflation des loyers.


C'est le phantasme vilipend par le mouvement en marche et des journalistes de droite mais c'est faux. 

Comme tu le dis par ailleurs, les logements sociaux sont trop peu nombreux pour loger toutes les personnes avec de faibles ressources, il faut donc des aides pour ceux qui ne trouvent pas de logement dans les HLM. 

La plupart des logements sociaux actuels n'abritent qu'en partie des personnes ayant de faibles revenus, l'autre partie (importante) est destine a des personnes ayant des revenus dcents et qui pourraient se loger dans le priv mais qui sont accepts pour compenser, avec un loyer plus lev, les loyers beaucoup plus faibles accords aux personnes qui en ont vraiment besoin. De sorte que le bilan total est  l'quilibre pour la socit de HLM.

L'avantage est que cela ne cote pas grand chose  la collectivit mais en contre-partie il faut construire beaucoup plus de logements sociaux que ncessaire, d'o le problme d'une course sans fin avec l'augmentation permanente de la prcarisation des salaires, des mi-temps, des cdd etc.

La baisse du pouvoir d'achat n'a jamais fait baisser les loyers sinon cela fait longtemps qu'on l'aurait observ. En fait on observe simplement beaucoup plus de colocations, c'est tout. La proportion du salaire allou au logement n'a cess d'augmenter depuis des lustres et cela n'a rien chang non plus, les plus faibles mangent moins ou moins bien. 

Ce n'est pas tant les loyers qui ont augment (saufs cas particuliers), mais la pauvret, le chmage, les mini-job et les salaires qui ont stagn. Evidemment le clan Macron ne veut surtout pas entendre cette vrit avec la loi travail qu'il est entrain de prparer pour accroitre encore plus la prcarit. 

Une simple observation des faits dment ton hypothse enfumeuse. Tu broutes simplement une mauvaise carotte qu'on a bien voulu te donner pour "justifier" une dcision politique ignoble.

----------


## Invit

Je pense que c'est pas forcment faux, mais que a ne justifie en aucun cas la mesure. Je m'explique :

Dans le cas prsent, 1. sur les 700  de loyer, le proprio en prend mettons 200 (chiffre au pif pour les besoins de la dmonstration) et verse 500   l'tat sous forme d'impt. 2. L'tat verse 450  au locataire, et le locataire paie les 350  qui restent.
Ce serait la mme chose qu'un loyer de 350  vers entirement par le locataire au propritaire qui  son tour en donnerait 150  l'tat. 
Que les APL aient augment le prix du logement ou non, a ne change donc pas grand chose au final.
Maintenant, si j'tais l'tat et si je voulais faire une transition de la situation 1  la situation 2, je baisserais les impts du propritaire en lui ordonnant de faire baisser le loyer d'autant, et je baisserais les APL de la mme somme. Supprimer 5  sur les APL, a ne sert  rien  part  faire des conomies sur les moins bien lotis. Le reste, c'est de lenfumage effectivement.

----------


## Invit

Et pour Ferrand a suit son cours : 
http://portail.free.fr/actualites/fr...septembre.html

Sur cette affaire d'inligibilit en cas de casier, j'ai lu deux-trois trucs hier et je suis finalement assez mitig.
1) Qu'est-ce qu'on fait des peines prononces et de la notion de "payer sa dette envers la socit" ? En rajoutant une inligibilit en cas de casier, on considre que la peine n'est pas suffisante, qu'une fois celle-ci purge on ne redevient pas un citoyen normal. Cela peut-tre dangereux dans certains cas. Il y a des tas de cas pour lequel c'est lgitime. Par exemple un pdophile condamn, on ne va pas l'empcher de refaire sa vie, mais par contre on ne va pas le laisser travailler avec des gosses.

2) Tout le monde n'est pas quitable devant la justice. Les bourgeois sont moins facilement condamns que les prolos. Baupin est ligible mais Poutou condamn pour avoir jet des confettis ne l'est pas. Globalement, la gauche et l'extrme gauche ne vont pas pouvoir placer certaines personnes sur des listes car condamnes en comparution immdiate pour des bricoles en manif. Par contre les vieux briscards qui tranent des casseroles toute leur vie et sont ventuellement condamns  80 ans c'est bon.

Donc l'inligibilit quelle que soit la condamnation, c'est un peu hardcore. Il faudrait limiter a aux trucs commis pendant un mandat et aux affaires de corruption, abus de bien sociaux et ce genre de trucs.

Edit : sans crier victoire, c'est ce vers quoi il semblent se diriger. Pas de casier vierge mais une liste de crimes et dlits (donc les trucs financiers, les propos racistes/homophobes/sexistes et le harclement sexuel) : 
http://tempsreel.nouvelobs.com/polit...de-macron.html

Mais dans ce cas-l a serrait bien d'tendre ce principe aux presque 400 professions que l'on ne peut pas exercer parce qu'on s'est fait pter avec du shit  18 ans...

----------


## halaster08

> Sur cette affaire d'inligibilit en cas de casier, j'ai lu deux-trois trucs hier et je suis finalement assez mitig. 
> 1) Qu'est-ce qu'on fait des peines prononces et de la notion de "payer sa dette envers la socit" ? [...]
> 
> Mais dans ce cas-l a serrait bien d'tendre ce principe aux presque 400 professions que l'on ne peut pas exercer parce qu'on s'est fait pter avec du shit  18 ans...


Je trouve que tu rponds toi mme a ta question, si on considre qu'on a "payer sa dette envers la socit" aprs avoir purg sa peine, pourquoi a-t-on 400 professions qui demandent un casier vierge ? 
En quoi le mtier de dput serait diffrent des 400 autres?





> 2) Tout le monde n'est pas quitable devant la justice. [...] Baupin est ligible mais Poutou condamn pour avoir jet des confettis ne l'est pas [...]


Effectivement vu sous cette angle le casier vierge est peu tre un peu de trop.
Je savais pas qu'on pouvais tre condamn pour lanc de confettis, c'est quand mme assez ridicule comme condamnation ...

----------


## TallyHo

Personnellement, j'largirais le champ des crimes et dlits qui donnent la privation automatique des droits civiques (comme la corruption par exemple). Il faudrait y inclure les dlits habituels des responsables (abus de confiance, dtournements, etc...) et aussi les crimes graves et portant atteinte  la dignit humaine. Et sans diffrence de mtiers, politiciens ou pas. Comme a, pas de jaloux et personne pourra jouer la victimisation.

----------


## halaster08

Un article sur Ferrand et sa gestion du groupe LREM:
http://www.lefigaro.fr/politique/le-...-de-fronde.php

Extrait:



> Reste que les inquitudes face au caporalisme et  l'autoritarisme se sont manifestes ds l'diction du rglement intrieur du groupe: en cause notamment, la stricte discipline de vote ou encore l'interdiction de signer les amendements dposs par d'autres partis. Pas trs constructif comme esprit, dplore-t-on.


Je croyais que Macron voulait en finir avec les vieux clivages et faire avanc le pays mais non, rien a chang.
Peu importe que les autres partis aient des bonnes ides, si a vient pas de chez nous on est contre, point.
C'est vraiment dommage ce genre de pratique, heureusement que certains dputs LREM ne laissent pas faire.

----------


## Invit

> Je trouve que tu rponds toi mme a ta question, si on considre qu'on a "payer sa dette envers la socit" aprs avoir purg sa peine, pourquoi a-t-on 400 professions qui demandent un casier vierge ? 
> En quoi le mtier de dput serait diffrent des 400 autres?


Je sais pas si j'ai t clair. Je suis pour que ce soit le mme traitement pour tout le monde : pas d'exigence de casier vierge, mais ventuellement au cas par cas l'exclusion pour certaines condamnations en rapport avec la profession exerce.




> Je savais pas qu'on pouvais tre condamn pour lanc de confettis, c'est quand mme assez ridicule comme condamnation ...


Techniquement c'est pour dgradation. Il a aussi coll des autocollants sur les voitures. Mais les voitures c'est sacr chez nous, on s'meut plus d'une Porsche sur laquelle on a coll des autocollants de la CGT qu'un manifestant qui perd un oeil en manif.
D'ailleurs les manifs c'est un bon moyen pour avoir un casier : il suffit de se faire nasser, comparution immdiate, ils rajoutent de l'outrage ou de la rbellion et c'est parti !

----------


## TallyHo

Il signe et persiste... Si il continue  lancer du poil  gratter, a va finir par un contrle fiscal ou une noyade dans 2 cms d'eau  ::P:

----------


## ABCIWEB

> Je pense que c'est pas forcment faux, mais que a ne justifie en aucun cas la mesure. Je m'explique :
> 
> Dans le cas prsent, 1. sur les 700  de loyer, le proprio en prend mettons 200 (chiffre au pif pour les besoins de la dmonstration) et verse 500   l'tat sous forme d'impt. 2. L'tat verse 450  au locataire, et le locataire paie les 350  qui restent.
> Ce serait la mme chose qu'un loyer de 350  vers entirement par le locataire au propritaire qui  son tour en donnerait 150  l'tat. 
> Que les APL aient augment le prix du logement ou non, a ne change donc pas grand chose au final.
> Maintenant, si j'tais l'tat et si je voulais faire une transition de la situation 1  la situation 2, je baisserais les impts du propritaire en lui ordonnant de faire baisser le loyer d'autant, et je baisserais les APL de la mme somme. Supprimer 5  sur les APL, a ne sert  rien  part  faire des conomies sur les moins bien lotis. Le reste, c'est de lenfumage effectivement.


Cela ne dmontre en rien que les APL sont la cause du prix actuel des loyers ni qu'elles les ont fait augmenter  ::roll::  

Et si j'ai bien compris ta conclusion, tu voudrais donner les subventions au propritaire sous forme de crdit d'impt en change d'une baisse de loyer, plutt que de donner la subvention directement au locataire. Cela change quoi au final ? Quel est l'intrt ? Le cot est le mme pour l'tat et le loyer final  payer est identique.

Beaucoup de contorsions pour finalement tourner en rond. Encore une fois, l'affirmation que ce sont les APL qui ont fait augmenter les loyers est juste un attrape-nigaud conu pour dtourner notre attention et viter une raction naturelle de dgout et d'injustice (contraste avec les cadeaux annoncs pour ceux qui payent l'ISF par exemple). Cela fait longtemps que je dis que cette carotte est pourrie. Tu peux bien la mcher dans le sens que tu veux elle sera toujours aussi indigeste, tout comme cette mesure et ceux qui la soutienne ne mritent qu'un profond mpris  :;):

----------


## ABCIWEB

*@TallyHo* super la vido, et trop fort le Ruffin, il n'a pas l'loquence d'un Mlenchon, mais ses dossiers sont trs pointus et bien arguments comme d'habitude. Moi qui pensais  priori que les mdias (Lagardre et consorts) avaient soutenu Macron pour une logique d'intrts communs (sur le fond), en fait c'est bien plus que cela, il y a aussi rcompense pour intervention de l'tat par son intermdiaire pour satisfaire leurs intrts particuliers.

Ce n'est donc pas tonnant que le gouvernement n'ait pas voulu faire sauter le verrou de bery. Cela permettra au petit roi de Versailles de protger les grands groupes qu'il souhaite qui pourront continuer leur magouilles fiscales - vasions qui cotent 80 milliards d'euros/an pour les estimations les plus basses - sans risquer des poursuites judiciaires. 

En effet, il tait urgent de taxer les plus pauvres et de rduire les APL pour quilibrer le budget, car avec Macron l'vasion fiscale risque d'atteindre des sommets insoutenables. En mme temps qu'on taxe les plus pauvres, on s'assure que des privilgis nantis pourront continuer de frauder le fisc pour s'en mettre plein les poches aux dpends de la nation toute entire. Je comprends mieux maintenant ce fameux slogan "en mme temps"  ::mrgreen:: 

Respect aux douze dputs LRM qui ont vots avec lopposition et le MoDem pour la suppression de ce verrou. Cela ne doit pas tre facile de s'extirper du reste de ce troupeau de moutons tous aux ordres de sa majest.

----------


## Invit

> Il signe et persiste... Si il continue  lancer du poil  gratter, a va finir par un contrle fiscal ou une noyade dans 2 cms d'eau


Et contrairement  ce que dit la dpute LREM, ce n'est pas de la diffamation. Les plaidoiries au tribunal ou les dbats au parlement sont exclus du champ de la diffamation.

----------


## TallyHo

> Cela ne doit pas tre facile de s'extirper du reste de ce troupeau de moutons tous aux ordres de sa majest.


Et quand ils ne sont pas aux ordres, c'est le Baron qui fait fi des votes et acceptant ou rejetant les amendements comme a l'arrange... C'est la Rpublique en marche ou au garde--vous ?  ::?: 




> Votes gravement contests : les dputs La France insoumise puis LR quittent lhmicycle
> 
> Lors du vote  main leve, vers 23H30, le prsident de sance Hugues Renson (La Rpublique en marche) a estim que l'amendement tait rejet, provoquant des protestations sur de nombreux bancs dans l'hmicycle, y compris au sein de la majorit.
> 
> http://lelab.europe1.fr/votes-gravem...icycle-3398876

----------


## ABCIWEB

Oui c'est mme plus un semblant de dmocratie mais un flagrant dni. 

Affligeant ! En plus cet amendement tait apparemment anodin comme le dit l'article et plein de bon sens :



> L'amendement concern du MoDem, assez anodin, visait  remdier aux difficults que rencontrent parfois des candidats pour ouvrir un compte de campagne dans une banque. Il demandait  un mdiateur de crdit de trouver une solution de conciliation dans un dlai d'un mois.


Le dput du MoDem a peut-tre touch un point sensible. D'une part ne pas embarrasser les banques avec des contraintes si petites soient-elles, mais surtout cela permet au monde de la finance de rendre plus difficile les campagnes lectorales de certains candidats. Il serait intressant de savoir si ce problme a touch beaucoup de dputs LRM... 

Si le prsident de sance a refus de recompter les voix malgr un toll gnral ce n'est sans doute pas pour rien. Et c'tait dans le cadre du "projet de loi pour la confiance dans la vie publique"... Belle dmonstration ! 

Ils sont en plein dans la caricature

----------


## TallyHo

> Oui c'est mme plus un semblant de dmocratie mais un flagrant dni.


Ils sont censs "moraliser", nous rconcilier avec la politique et blablabla et ils donnent des exemples autoritaires de passage en force et de sourde oreille (comme par hasard, le Prsident de l'AN tait injoignable pendant les accrocs). C'est affligeant et inquitant...

----------


## DevInsoumis

Hrem bon alors messieurs c'est pas du tout que j'aurais des affinits pour Macron... mme que ds le dbut de sa campagne j'ai flair une catastrophe...

Mais les prsidents c'est des chiffons rouges pour exciter le taureau. J'en ai rien  foutre. Ce qui m'intresse c'est les lobbies qui leur donnent les ordres (militaro-industriel, immobilier, ptrole, pharmacie, banques, mdias, agro-alimentaire...), c'est l qu'il faut taper. Il est l le pouvoir. Pour eux Macron c'est juste une mouche qui sert  nous bourdonner dans les oreilles.

Vous pouvez cracher sur le prsident tant que vous voulez il s'en fout il est pay pour a.

----------


## ABCIWEB

> Mais les prsidents c'est des chiffons rouges pour exciter le taureau. J'en ai rien  foutre. Ce qui m'intresse c'est les lobbies qui leur donnent les ordres (militaro-industriel, immobilier, ptrole, pharmacie, banques, mdias, agro-alimentaire...), c'est l qu'il faut taper.


Et alors t'as pas vu la vido de Ruffin ici ? C'est bien ce mme sujet, non ?




> Il est l le pouvoir. Pour eux Macron c'est juste une mouche qui sert  nous bourdonner dans les oreilles. Vous pouvez cracher sur le prsident tant que vous voulez il s'en fout il est pay pour a.


On ne crache pas sur le prsident, on commente l'actualit et il se trouve que le sujet de ce topic concerne Macron et son gouvernement... Qu'il s'en foute ou pas c'est pas notre problme et on se doute bien qu'il ne nous lis pas  ::roll:: 

Je ne vois pas de contradiction entre dnoncer les lobbies et leur reprsentant, c'est complmentaire. Tout le monde n'a pas les moyens ni les comptences d'un journaliste d'investigation comme Franois Ruffin pour aller fouiller dans les affaires des lobbies. Ci-dessous une vido concernant les lobbies et la rforme du code du travail commence par Hollande avec la complicit de Macron et qui verra sa continuit d'ici quelques jours, toujours avec le mme Macron. Le sens de la rforme tait dj clairement annonc avec la dvalorisation du CDI pour toujours plus de contrats prcaires.




Cela dit, il n'en reste pas moins que la garde rapproche de Macron se comporte comme un groupe de vritables petits despotes reniant par leurs actes le contenu de la loi qu'ils taient censs dfendre - moralisation de la vie politique - et que l'amendement rejet sans recompte des voix en est un exemple flagrant. A l'heure o tous les mdias grand public sont  la botte du banquier il tait hors de question de passer a sous silence. On "quilibre" avec nos petits moyens  :;): 

Si tu connais plus constructif  faire, on attend tes propositions.

----------


## TallyHo

> Si tu connais plus constructif  faire, on attend tes propositions.


On pourrait pisser sur le mur de l'Elyse pour protester...  ::aie::

----------


## halaster08

> On pourrait pisser sur le mur de l'Elyse pour protester...


Si je comprends bien ton article, Macron engueule ses ministres  cause de sa baisse de popularit due  SES erreurs ?
Quel grand prsident nous avons l !
La dmission du CEMA, c'est de la faute de quel ministre ?
Les promesses de campagne floues que les gens ne retrouvent pas dans les actions, c'est de la faute de quel ministre ?

A la limite qu'il recadre les parlementaires vu les nombreux problme signals  l'AN, je pourrais comprendre, mais les ministres je ne comprends pas.

----------


## Lokken

> Si je comprends bien ton article, Macron engueule ses ministres  cause de sa baisse de popularit due  SES erreurs ?
> Quel grand prsident nous avons l !
> La dmission du CEMA, c'est de la faute de quel ministre ?
> Les promesses de campagne floues que les gens ne retrouvent pas dans les actions, c'est de la faute de quel ministre ?
> 
> A la limite qu'il recadre les parlementaires vu nombreux problme signals  l'AN, je pourrais comprendre, mais les ministres je ne comprends pas.


La bonne analogie est selon moi qu'il recadre son board comme un PDG le ferait vis  vis de responsables de ple qui ne seraient que des porte parole de leurs quipes. La pense complexe s'accommode fort mal du "pipi de chat"  ::): 
L'AN n'est qu'une sous division dans laquelle il y a trop de juniors et qui n'arrive pas  tourner. Si quelqu'un tait  recadrer ce serait le N-1 dont l'AN est dans le primtre pour qu'il reprenne la main. A sa dcharge il est difficile de manager des juniors sur lesquels tu n'as aucun pouvoir financier ou RH.

De la part de gens qui disent que l'Etat doit tre gr comme une entreprise, a ne m'tonne pas.

----------


## TallyHo

> La bonne analogie est selon moi qu'il recadre son board comme un PDG le ferait vis  vis de responsables de ple qui ne seraient que des porte parole de leurs quipes. La pense complexe s'accommode fort mal du "pipi de chat" 
> L'AN n'est qu'une sous division dans laquelle il y a trop de juniors et qui n'arrive pas  tourner. Si quelqu'un tait  recadrer ce serait le N-1 dont l'AN est dans le primtre pour qu'il reprenne la main. A sa dcharge il est difficile de manager des juniors sur lesquels tu n'as aucun pouvoir financier ou RH.


Ton analogie n'est pas bonne non plus. L'AN n'est pas le service d'une entreprise que le PDG peut recadrer via ses directeurs. Le Gouvernement et la Prsidence sont un pouvoir et l'AN en est un autre, il n'y a pas de lien de subordination entre le Dput et le Prsident et ses Ministres.

Je rejoins Halaster, il agit comme un enfant impatient en se tapant ses crises... Macron rejette la faute de sa stratgie de domination et de ses contradictions sur ses collaborateurs. Il a cru que l'lection tait un jeu pour flatter son go en promettant tout et son contraire avec un flou artistique sur certains sujets.  Sauf que la ralit de la fonction est en train de le rattraper et qu'il s'aperoit qu'une grosse majorit peut aussi tre un gros souci. Si elle est dfaillante, l'opposition ne peut mme pas contrebalancer et les conneries s'accumulent. La semaine passe en a t la dmonstration et ce n'est pas fini.

----------


## Lokken

> Ton analogie n'est pas bonne non plus. L'AN n'est pas le service d'une entreprise que le PDG peut recadrer via ses directeurs. Le Gouvernement et la Prsidence sont un pouvoir et l'AN en est un autre, il n'y a pas de lien de subordination entre le Dput et le Prsident et ses Ministres.
> 
> Je rejoins Halaster, il agit comme un enfant impatient en se tapant ses crises... Macron rejette la faute de sa stratgie de domination et de ses contradictions sur ses collaborateurs. Il a cru que l'lection tait un jeu pour flatter son go en promettant tout et son contraire avec un flou artistique sur certains sujets.  Sauf que la ralit de la fonction est en train de le rattraper et qu'il s'aperoit qu'une grosse majorit peut aussi tre un gros souci. Si elle est dfaillante, l'opposition ne peut mme pas contrebalancer et les conneries s'accumulent. La semaine passe en a t la dmonstration et ce n'est pas fini.


Pour la subordination (indirecte) entre le prsident et les dputs de sa majorit, je suis moins catgorique que toi... Il n'y a qu'a voir comment l'AN fonctionne depuis deux mois, et vu les modifications que De Rugy veut apporter, le ct "chambre d'enregistrement automatique" va s'accentuer. Connaissant l'animal, je doute qu'il y ait pens tout seul. 

Quand  notre Jupiteux, j'ai l'impression de voir tous les jours le DG d'un grand groupe qui fait de la comm d'entreprise, pas un prsident de la Rpublique. Son ct enfant gt n'arrange rien, mais il n'est pas le premier  ce poste. Il est par contre le premier qui n'a pas eu suffisamment d'annes de conqute du pouvoir pour apprendre  ne pas faire de caprice en public

----------


## el_slapper

> Pour la subordination (indirecte) entre le prsident et les dputs de sa majorit, je suis moins catgorique que toi... Il n'y a qu'a voir comment l'AN fonctionne depuis deux mois, et vu les modifications que De Rugy veut apporter, le ct "chambre d'enregistrement automatique" va s'accentuer. Connaissant l'animal, je doute qu'il y ait pens tout seul.


Parceque c'tait diffrent avant? Peut-tre moins systmatique, mais je crois que les frondeurs PS opposs  Hollande ont peru la misre, plusieurs fois.




> Quand  notre Jupiteux, j'ai l'impression de voir tous les jours le DG d'un grand groupe qui fait de la comm d'entreprise, pas un prsident de la Rpublique. Son ct enfant gt n'arrange rien, mais il n'est pas le premier  ce poste. Il est par contre le premier qui n'a pas eu suffisamment d'annes de conqute du pouvoir pour apprendre  ne pas faire de caprice en public


Et en mme temps, en visite  l'tranger, il impressionne, et pas que les grands. Je connais 2 amricains qui ont t bluffs par son numro  l'OTAN, un grand moment de maitrise, parfaitement prpar.

C'est un personnage complexe, qui fait certaines choses trs bien, et d'autres trs mal(je suis votre _chef_, avec l'accent tonique sur le _chef_ et non pas sur le _votre_, tait une sacre gaffe, et il n'a mme pas l'air d'en avoir pris la mesure). Ne surtout pas croire que parcequ'il fait une crise d'go, il est nullissime. Mme si a lui nuit, et au pays aussi.

----------


## Lokken

> Parceque c'tait diffrent avant? Peut-tre moins systmatique, mais je crois que les frondeurs PS opposs  Hollande ont peru la misre, plusieurs fois.


C'est  a qu'on voyait qu'ils avaient du mtier. S'opposer juste ce qu'il faut en faisant le maximum de bruit, mais devant la commission d'investiture tout le monde se calme  ::sm:: . L'histoire des congrs du PS et leurs synthses le raconte bien, mais je diverge.

EM est impressionnant en effet (surtout correctement brief), et sait mener un deal. Je le sens moins  l'aise dans l'exercice du pouvoir.

----------


## TallyHo

> Quand  notre Jupiteux, j'ai l'impression de voir tous les jours le DG d'un grand groupe qui fait de la comm d'entreprise, pas un prsident de la Rpublique.


C'est exactement a, c'est un marketeux et pas un Prsident, c'est la synthse de ce qu'il y a de pire dans cette politique-marketing qui nous a enfonc.

Contrairement  el_slapper, je pense que plus tu fais des dmonstrations d'go, plus tu prouves ton charlatanisme. Une personne comptente se voit, tu la respectes et elle n'a pas besoin de s'affirmer tout le temps ou de tout contrler.

Prends un homme ou une femme d'une certaine stature ou comptence et place le  ct d'un parvenu qui a tout le temps besoin de se la raconter... Macron me fait penser  la 2me personne avec son obsession du storytelling...

----------


## Mat.M

Et sinon  part a est-ce qu'il y a des personnes qui ont dcid de partir en vacances en Bretagne de Paris en prenant le train  ? ( histoire d'chauffer les esprits )  ::aie::   ::aie::   ::mouarf::  ce dbut de mois d'aot ?

----------


## ABCIWEB

> Et en mme temps, en visite  l'tranger, il impressionne, et pas que les grands. Je connais 2 amricains qui ont t bluffs par son numro  l'OTAN, un grand moment de maitrise, parfaitement prpar.


Beaucoup de prsidents franais impressionnent les trangers, d'autant plus facilement qu'ils n'ont pas  subir la politique interne donc ce n'est pas l-dessus que les franais les jugent. 




> C'est un personnage complexe, qui fait certaines choses trs bien, et d'autres trs mal...


 Oui comme beaucoup d'autres finalement... Mais on attend pas la mme inconstance de la part d'un prsident que celle que peut se permettre un artiste par exemple, c'est donc trs loin d'tre rassurant. 




> ...(je suis votre _chef_, avec l'accent tonique sur le _chef_ et non pas sur le _votre_, tait une sacre gaffe, et il n'a mme pas l'air d'en avoir pris la mesure). Ne surtout pas croire que parcequ'il fait une crise d'go, il est nullissime. Mme si a lui nuit, et au pays aussi.


Qu'il ait chang l'accent tonique ou non, n'aurait pas chang grand chose, ce n'est qu'une question de forme. Sur le fond, quand on a sans cesse besoin d'affirmer son autorit c'est que l'on manque de charisme et de projets porteurs, ce qui n'est pas tonnant car le logiciel d'un banquier est conu pour des prvisions  court terme et des intrts bien particuliers. 

Personne ne le trouvera nullissime pour dfendre la haute finance et le grand patronat puisque c'est sa formation et son exprience. Mais au del de a, si sur la forme il a impressionn tes deux amis amricains, sur le fond il a dj emm*rd plus de 6 millions de franais qui ont besoin des APL pour se loger.

----------


## TallyHo

> Et sinon  part a est-ce qu'il y a des personnes qui ont dcid de partir en vacances en Bretagne de Paris en prenant le train  ?


Comment t'es mchant !  :8O:   ::P: 

Ils ont trouv la source de la panne apparemment. Deux jours que a dure... Je suis tonn que a mette aussi longtemps.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Et sinon  part a est-ce qu'il y a des personnes qui ont dcid de partir en vacances en Bretagne de Paris en prenant le train  ? ( histoire d'chauffer les esprits )    ce dbut de mois d'aot ?


Depuis le 1er Juillet, il y a une LGV qui relie Paris  Rennes en 1h25 ... Sauf pendant les vacances, ou il faut compter 2/3 jours ... 
Ne pas oublier le slogan de la SNCF : "Vous faire aimer le train"...  ::ptdr::

----------


## virginieh

Vaut mieux l'aimer, vu le temps qu'on y passe  ::):

----------


## halaster08

> Ils ont trouv la source de la panne apparemment. Deux jours que a dure... Je suis tonn que a mette aussi longtemps.


Les techniciens doivent surement venir bosser en train ...

----------


## TallyHo

> Les techniciens doivent surement venir bosser en train ...

----------


## ABCIWEB

> Et sinon  part a est-ce qu'il y a des personnes qui ont dcid de partir en vacances en Bretagne de Paris en prenant le train  ? ( histoire d'chauffer les esprits )    ce dbut de mois d'aot ?


C'est quoi le rapport avec Macron ? Tu le souponne d'avoir envoy des sbires saboter la ligne SNCF pour que les voyageurs soient obligs de prendre des bus Macron ?

Et pour peu que les techniciens de maintenance aient droit aux APL, il leur manque 5 euros pour prendre un bus Macron et aller rparer le train ! 

Le fourbe avait bien programm son coup  ::P:

----------


## TallyHo

> C'est quoi le rapport avec Macron ?


Surement une association d'ides, dpart en vacances -> dpart de LREM... Il y a des mcontents qui menacent de quitter le navire : parti peu dmocratique, amateur, arrogant, culte de la personnalit autour de Macron... Sans blague ?  ::roll::   ::P:

----------


## halaster08

http://www.francetvinfo.fr/economie/...n_2310295.html
D'aprs Macron la baisse des APL c'est une connerie, ok mais c'est celle de ses ministres ...
A un moment faudra bien qu'il assume ses responsabilits, aprs tout c'est lui "le chef" il l'a assez rappel.

----------


## halaster08

Emploi familliaux, une nouvelle victime au Snat:http://www.rtl.fr/actu/politique/l-e...aux-7789575274

----------


## TallyHo

> D'aprs Macron la baisse des APL c'est une connerie, ok mais c'est celle de ses ministres ...
> A un moment faudra bien qu'il assume ses responsabilits, aprs tout c'est lui "le chef" il l'a assez rappel.


Oui mais il ne le fera jamais, comme les autres avant lui. Ce qui me fait sourire, c'est surtout le comportement enfantin qui se tape des crises si il n'a pas sa glace  ::D: 

Il a ajout qu'il va s'en tenir  son programme maintenant. Comme c'tait un "projet", avec un flou artistique autour de celui-ci, on est bien barr... Navigation  vue... Quand on voit la dmonstration qu'on a eue la semaine passe pour une loi pas trop polmique,  la rentre a promet pour la loi travail. Surtout que j'ai cru entendre qu'il y a des actions prvues dans la rue.

Et pour Michel Mercier, je me marre... Le Modem, parti des vertueux... Tiens ! Comment va notre bon chevalier Bayrou au fait ?  ::aie::

----------


## halaster08

> Oui mais il ne le fera jamais, comme les autres avant lui. Ce qui me fait sourire, c'est surtout le comportement enfantin qui se tape des crises si il n'a pas sa glace


J'ai plutt l'impression que voyant sa chute dans les sondages il essaye de rattraper le coup en disant "mais non c'est pas moi promis je suis de gauche".




> Il a ajout qu'il va s'en tenir  son programme maintenant. Comme c'tait un "projet", avec un flou artistique autour de celui-ci, on est bien barr...


J'avais pas lu a, mais a va dans le sens de ce que je disais au dessus, il y a t lu sur du flou qui plait a tout le monde, il essaye de remonter en se raccrochant  ce qui l'a fait lire

----------


## Invit

C'est la technique classique, que Sarkozy aimait bien : il laisse ses ministres dire une connerie, pour tester l'ide (pour rappel au dbut il s'agissait de carrment les supprimer) et si a passe pas il attnue la mesure ou l'annule en passant pour le gentil.
M'est avis que l'ide tait d'annoncer la suppression totale pour atteindre le but voulu qui tait juste une baisse, mais quand il a vu que mme pour 5 il se faisait dfoncer il a prfr blmer les autres.

----------


## TallyHo

> C'est la technique classique, que Sarkozy aimait bien


En plus, on ne pourra pas dire qu'on n'tait pas prvenu, Sarko a dit que Macron c'est lui mais en mieux... Maintenant il faut savoir quelle est sa dfinition de "mieux"  ::P:

----------


## Jon Shannow

> En plus, on ne pourra pas dire qu'on n'tait pas prvenu, Sarko a dit que Macron c'est lui mais en mieux... Maintenant il faut savoir quelle est sa dfinition de "mieux"


J'aurais tendance  penser que ce qui est "mieux" pour lui, doit tre "pire" pour nous ...  ::aie::

----------


## halaster08

Si Macron rends l'argent des APL, c'est pour en prendre ailleurs. Une promesse rompue en moins de trois semaine, il sait quoi faire pour remonter dans les sondages ^^
Dans la loi de moralisation, il n'y a rien sur le fait de tenir ses engagements ?




> Alors quil avait promis le 17 juillet quil ne toucherait pas aux crdits allous aux mairies, dpartements, rgions Macron a finalement annul 300 millions deuros de dotations. Les associations de maires dnoncent une dcision nuisible  linvestissement et aux associations.


http://www.liberation.fr/france/2017...-d-ete_1587645

----------


## TallyHo

> J'aurais tendance  penser que ce qui est "mieux" pour lui, doit tre "pire" pour nous ...


On pourrait le thoriser : peuple pire = 1 / politicien mieux

Je propose qu'on dpose la formule sous le nom d'une association, c'est un travail collectif !  ::D:

----------


## Invit

> Si Macron rends l'argent des APL, c'est pour en prendre ailleurs.


Ouais, ou pas. C'est lui qui a dcid tout d'un coup qu'il fallait dgoter 300 M. S'il ne fait rien a changera pas le monde.

Mais s'il lui faut absolument cet argent, il y a pas mal de solutions indolores.
http://www.huffingtonpost.fr/2017/07...de_a_23044865/

Je sais pas, je trouve a compltement suicidaire. Pourquoi pas baisser le RSA tant qu'on y est ?
Il y a dj un manif pour la rentre, il rajoute juste juste du monde dans la rue.

----------


## Mat.M

> Si Macron rends l'argent des APL, c'est pour en prendre ailleurs.


exact ; c'est prendre  Paul pour habiller Jacques ( ou Pierre ) c'est bien connu...

ahh sinon une petite remarque en passant: le gouvernement veut conomiser des milliards d'euros en faisant des coupes budgtaires par-ci par-l ( je crois que c'est 7milliards)

Et pendant ce temps-l on veut organiser les Jeux Olympiques  Paris en 2024 donc faudra bien les financer ces JO..
c'est le CIO , des fonds privs qui vont apporter les financements ou..l'Etat bref le contribuable ?  ::roll::

----------


## Lokken

> Il y a dj un manif pour la rentre, il rajoute juste juste du monde dans la rue.


[FICTION ON]
Selon le service de presse de l'Elyse, il ne s'agit pas de manifs mais de dfils folkloriques destins  commmorer l'poque rvolue o les gens descendaient dans la rue quand ils taient mcontents. 
Nos diffrents ministres l'ont dit et rpt : les franais approuvent le programme du prsident et c'est d'ailleurs pour ne pas dcevoir leurs attentes qu'il souhaite aller aussi vite.
[FICTION OFF]

Toute ressemblance avec la ralit ne serait qu'une concidence fortuite.

----------


## TallyHo

> Mais s'il lui faut absolument cet argent, il y a pas mal de solutions indolores.


D'un ct, il voulait rcuprer 300 millions sur les APL. De l'autre, des hyper-fortuns presque pas imposs qui mettent 220 btons sur la table pour acheter un joueur... Il n'y a pas un problme ?

----------


## halaster08

> Et pendant ce temps-l on veut organiser les Jeux Olympiques  Paris en 2024 donc faudra bien les financer ces JO..
> c'est le CIO , des fonds privs qui vont apporter les financements ou..l'Etat bref le contribuable ?


Sauf que les JO a rapporte beaucoup plus que a coute, c'est un bon investissement, sinon aucune ville ne se batterait pour les avoir.




> Mais s'il lui faut absolument cet argent, il y a pas mal de solutions indolores.
> http://www.huffingtonpost.fr/2017/07...de_a_23044865/


Indolore, a dpend pour qui, les pauvres qui ont besoin de leur argent pour acheter leurs troisime yacht, comment vont-ils faire pour survivre?

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Sauf que les JO a rapporte beaucoup plus que a coute, c'est un bon investissement, sinon aucune ville ne se batterait pour les avoir.


C'est pas aussi certain que tu sembles le croire, et surtout, ce ne sont pas les mmes qui perdent (tat, donc nous autres citoyens) et ceux qui gagnent (socits prives).

----------


## halaster08

> C'est pas aussi certain que tu sembles le croire, et surtout, ce ne sont pas les mmes qui perdent (tat, donc nous autres citoyens) et ceux qui gagnent (socits prives).


Ok, merci pour le lien, on voit bien que le cout a bien augment depuis 2008. Moi je me souvenais d'un reportage qui disait le contraire mais a remonte  loin. Effectivement les couts ont l'air astronomique, mais si c'est si cher pourquoi tant de comptition pour les avoir ?
Juste du prestige ?

----------


## Fuigi

Montrer la capacit du pays  faire, l'organisation d'un vnement mondial. 

Mais je suis pas sr que les rentrs d'argent soit forcement suprieur au cout pour l'tat. 

Par contre,  voir ce qu'ils font, car selon eux plus de 80 % des infrastructure sont dj existante... Aprs le cout estim a (presque) toujours t bien en dessous du cout rel.

----------


## Invit

> exact ; c'est prendre  Paul pour habiller Jacques ( ou Pierre ) c'est bien connu...


Sauf si Paul  trois doudounes et Jacques juste un t-shirt. Rpartition des richesses, tout a.




> C'est pas aussi certain que tu sembles le croire, et surtout, ce ne sont pas les mmes qui perdent (tat, donc nous autres citoyens) et ceux qui gagnent (socits prives).


Sotchi et Pkin partaient de trs loin en terme d'infrastructures. Mais mme en estimation basse ils tablent sur 7 milliards. Je ne vois pas comment on peut rcuprer autant en 15 jours.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Sotchi et Pkin partaient de trs loin en terme d'infrastructures. Mais mme en estimation basse ils tablent sur 7 milliards. Je ne vois pas comment on peut rcuprer autant en 15 jours.


En fait, c'est bas sur les retours du CIO. CIO qui ngocie les droits TV, les droits publicitaires, par exemple. 
Puis tu as le prix des billets.
Il faut ensuite ajouter les retombes pour les htels, les restaurants, les bars, les transports, ...
Et puis, les produits drivs (Tour Eiffel avec les anneaux olympiques, que les chinois vont acheter, sans se rendre compte que c'est fabriqu chez eux...  ::mouarf:: )

----------


## TallyHo

> Effectivement les couts ont l'air astronomique, mais si c'est si cher pourquoi tant de comptition pour les avoir ?
> Juste du prestige ?


C'est a... C'est comme les boites qui acceptent des chantiers avec une marge commerciale trs minime pour avoir le client dans leur book et montrer ce qu'elles savent faire. Elles esprent que a va leur servir d'argument de vente.

----------


## Grogro

> C'est a... C'est comme les boites qui acceptent des chantiers avec une marge commerciale trs minime pour avoir le client dans leur book et montrer ce qu'elles savent faire. Elles esprent que a va leur servir d'argument de vente.


J'en vis l'exemple depuis plus de deux ans sur un gros projet casse-gueule au possible qui ne doit rien rapporter  la boite de presta. A mon avis mon employeur est carrment en perte.

----------


## halaster08

> Un autre jeune tente: Vous tes riche Monsieur? Rponse, un brin gne: Prsident de la Rpublique, ce n'est pas le moment o tu gagnes le plus d'argent, a comment Emmanuel Macron


Le pauvre petit Macron, son salaire est pas assez lev, c'est probablement pour a que la baisse des APL est "une connerie" 

Combien de gens en France gagnent plus qu'un salaire de prsident de la rpublique ?


http://www.lefigaro.fr/politique/201...es-enfants.php

----------


## TallyHo

Il a surtout rpondu  ct de la question. On mettra a sur le compte de la fatigue...  ::D: 

Allez hop ! Pour clbrer vendredi  ::D:

----------


## halaster08

Mme en vacances les ministres trouvent le moyen de faire des conneries: http://www.lefigaro.fr/actualite-fra...-questions.php
Bon en vrai c'est juste pas de chance a mon avis mais quand mme question image a le fait moyen, partir en vacance dans la villa d'un trafiquant de drogue ...

----------


## Mat.M

@halaster08 merci pour le lien sur le Figaro




> T'as rien si tu n'as pas de volont, si tu ne travailles pas, si tu ne te dpasses pas


non seulement c'est un gros lieu commun, une forme de lapalissade mais en plus on nous refait le coup du stakhanovisme..
a sert  rien de travailler dur si on ne sait pas o on va, j'ai travaill dans un paquet d'entreprises,il y en a qui ont coul depuis

----------


## TallyHo

> Bon en vrai c'est juste pas de chance a mon avis mais quand mme question image a le fait moyen, partir en vacance dans la villa d'un trafiquant de drogue ...


Oui c'est surement un hasard malheureux. Aprs c'est quand mme eux qui ont un peu allum la mche. Ils se sont fait lire sur la moralisation, que la vieille politique tait finie et avec la presse derrire eux. Rsultat, tu t'aperois qu'il y en a qui ont eu les mmes pratiques de profiteurs, que la loi de moralisation n'en porte que le nom et ils veulent mettre au pas les mdias. Donc il ne faut pas s'tonner que plus rien ne passe, tu penses bien que les mdias ne vont pas se priver de mettre n'importe quoi sur le dos...

----------


## ymoreau

> Je sais pas, je trouve a compltement suicidaire. Pourquoi pas baisser le RSA tant qu'on y est ?
> Il y a dj un manif pour la rentre, il rajoute juste juste du monde dans la rue.


Mais est-ce qu'ils en ont encore quelque chose  faire des manifs ? Le ton gronde rgulirement ces dernires annes et j'ai pas l'impression que le gouvernement ne change sa direction pour autant. Quelques crans de fume au mieux, quelques ralentissements, mais on avance toujours bien droit dans le mme mur.

----------


## TallyHo

> Mais est-ce qu'ils en ont encore quelque chose  faire des manifs ? Le ton gronde rgulirement ces dernires annes et j'ai pas l'impression que le gouvernement ne change sa direction pour autant.


Il faut attendre la rentre pour voir la tournure des vnements, quelle va tre la ligne des caporaux jupitriens, etc... LREM a perdu des plumes avec les diffrents couacs, il y a une contestation interne, les partisans sont dmobiliss (voir la faible participation au vote des statuts) et la presse commence mme  parler de dpart d'adhrents (mais il y a une rserve  mettre sur ce dernier point). Dans tous les cas,  la rentre, ce mouvement ne va pas tre  la fte... Leur forte majorit peut mme devenir un vrai handicap si a continue comme a.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Dans tous les cas,  la rentre, ce mouvement ne va pas tre  la fte...


Qu'est-ce que a change ?
Au final il y aura toujours Macron au pouvoir qui fera ce qu'il veut, en ne s'occupant de l'avis d'aucun franais...

Maintenant qu'il est au pouvoir il n'a plus besoin du soutien du peuple.

----------


## Ryu2000

Pourquoi la France veut-elle durcir les rgles sur le travail dtach?
_Lors de son dplacement en Europe de l'Est, Emmanuel Macron abordera le thme du dtachement des travailleurs avec ses homologues autrichiens, roumains et bulgares. Le prsident franais espre convaincre sur la ncessit d'une refondation de la directive, afin de mettre fin aux drives._




> Selon la dfinition de la directive europenne du 16 dcembre 1996 qui encadre son activit, le travail dtach concerne les salaris qui ralisent des missions ponctuelles dans un autre pays de l'Union europenne que celui dans lequel ils travaillent en temps normal. *Les conditions de travail et de salaire qui s'appliquent sont celles du pays d'accueil, tandis que les charges sociales appliques sont celles du pays d'origine*.
> 
> (...)
> 
> *La France est le pays europen qui accueille le plus de travailleurs dtachs* derrire l'Allemagne, avec un total de 286.000 en 2015, selon la Direction gnrale du travail. *Compte tenu des fraudes, les travailleurs dtachs restent nanmoins difficiles  quantifier avec exactitude*. En France, le profil type du travailleur dtach est un ouvrier de nationalit polonaise, portugaise, espagnole ou roumaine qui travaille dans le secteur de la construction, rsume une tude de la Direction gnrale du Trsor publi en juin 2016.
> 
> (...)
> 
> *Que reproche-t-on au statut du travailleur dtach?*
> ...


C'est une bonne ide de vouloir lutter contre les fraudes.
Mais je ne suis dj pas trop fan du systme lgale de base...
Mme sans fraude, a avantage trop les pays avec le moins de charge sociale et a pnalise trop la France, mais bon c'est l'UE a fonctionne comme a...

----------


## Lucio_

> Pourquoi la France veut-elle durcir les rgles sur le travail dtach?
> _Lors de son dplacement en Europe de l'Est, Emmanuel Macron abordera le thme du dtachement des travailleurs avec ses homologues autrichiens, roumains et bulgares. Le prsident franais espre convaincre sur la ncessit d'une refondation de la directive, afin de mettre fin aux drives._
> 
> 
> 
> C'est une bonne ide de vouloir lutter contre les fraudes.
> Mais je ne suis dj pas trop fan du systme lgale de base...
> Mme sans fraude, a avantage trop les pays avec le moins de charge sociale et a pnalise trop la France, mais bon c'est l'UE a fonctionne comme a...


Vu que c'est l'Allemagne qui accueille le plus de travailleurs dtachs, voila qui tord le coup au mythe de l'UE cre uniquement pour leur profit.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Vu que c'est l'Allemagne qui accueille le plus de travailleurs dtachs, voila qui tord le coup au mythe de l'UE cre uniquement pour leur profit.


Ben non.
L'Allemagne produit et exporte  fond.
Le peuple Allemand est perdant, mais les entreprises allemandes sont gagnantes.

----------


## TallyHo

> Vu que c'est l'Allemagne qui accueille le plus de travailleurs dtachs, voila qui tord le coup au mythe de l'UE cre uniquement pour leur profit.


Explique a aux leveurs de porcs franais (entre autres secteurs)... Au contraire, a confirme la stratgie allemande. Elle a pratiqu un dumping social sur le dos de ces travailleurs afin de baisser le cot du travail, les prix et aux mpris de ses partenaires europens.

----------


## Fuigi

a ressemble  une blague quand mme, dcalage de l'impt  la source pour que les gens voient un gain grce  la suppression des cotisations, mais en faite on va pas les supprimer totalement tout de suite... Dans 3 mois on apprend qu'elles ne sont finalement pas supprimes ?  ::aie:: 

http://www.lemonde.fr/gouvernement-p...3_5129180.html

----------


## Lucio_

> Ben non.
> L'Allemagne produit et exporte  fond.
> Le peuple Allemand est perdant, mais les entreprises allemandes sont gagnantes.


Exactement comme en France, le peuple se retrouve avec une concurrence niveau prix, mais les entreprise paient moins...




> Explique a aux leveurs de porcs franais (entre autres secteurs)... Au contraire, a confirme la stratgie allemande. Elle a pratiqu un dumping social sur le dos de ces travailleurs afin de baisser le cot du travail, les prix et aux mpris de ses partenaires europens.


Je croyais qu'en France on avait la mme stratgie. Je me suis tromp?

----------


## Ryu2000

> Exactement comme en France


Non, on exporte moins que l'Allemagne !
Donc c'est pas exactement pareil, notre industrie n'est pas autant dvelopp.

L'excdent courant allemand a t le plus lev du monde en 2016
_Champion du monde. Avec un excdent des comptes courants de 297 milliards de dollars en 2016, l'Allemagne vient de ravir la premire place du podium des nations exportatrices. Avec 245 milliards de dollars, la Chine est relgue  la deuxime place devant le Japon, selon une tude ralise par l'institut conomique Ifo, en attendant les chiffres officiels des banques centrales. A l'inverse, les Etats-Unis accusent le dficit le plus important, avec un dficit courant de 478 milliards de dollars._

Allemagne: 1200 Md d'exportations en 2016

=====
L'Allemagne est un des rares pays de l'UE qui se porte relativement bien :
En Allemagne, le taux de chmage  un plus bas historique
Bon aprs il me semble que les conditions de travail ne sont pas terrible en Allemagne (niveau SMIC et tout a).

----------


## TallyHo

En attendant, il y en a un qui trace sa route, c'est Fillon. Une petite opportunit dans la finance internationale. Quitte  avoir une image ternie, autant y aller jusqu'au bout  ::D:

----------


## Ryu2000

> En attendant, il y en a un qui trace sa route, c'est Fillon. Une petite opportunit dans la finance internationale.


Ouais c'est marrant depuis que Macron est prsident plusieurs politiciens souhaitent partir dans la finance...




> Nicolas Sarkozy raconte qu'il s'ennuie et veut gagner plus d'argent
> L'ancien chef de l'tat aurait dfinitivement fait une croix sur la politique et souhaite dsormais faire du business. Les raisons? Parce que l'on ne gagne pas assez d'argent... J'en ai assez de gagner 3000 euros en tant ministre, je renonce  la politique, aurait rpondu l'ancien chef de l'tat  Jean d'O. Il aurait dj rflchi  ses futurs projets. Je vais faire mon propre fonds et je vais gagner beaucoup d'argent. Je vais m'installer  Duba,  Bahren,  Singapour et  Hong Kong. Carla est trs contente

----------


## TallyHo

Comme a ils auront des blagues de financiers sur les pauvres  se raconter lors de la prochaine runions des anciens prsidents...  ::mrgreen::

----------


## TallyHo

Je vais quand mme lui distribuer un bon point... Il a l'air prt au fight pour la directive des travailleurs dtachs  ::): 




> Pour Emmanuel Macron, la directive sur les travailleurs dtachs est une  trahison de lesprit europen 
> 
> En dplacement en Autriche, le prsident de la Rpublique franaise a de nouveau critiqu la directive des travailleurs dtachs, mise en place en 1996.
> 
> http://www.lemonde.fr/europe/article...5661_3214.html

----------


## MABROUKI

> Je croyais qu'en France on avait la mme stratgie. Je me suis tromp?


Euh non, l'Allemagne fait faire des pargnes normes sur le dos de ses salaries(Tallyho appelle ca dumping social)  pour exporter sa production manufacture...
Nanmoins celui-ci est justifi car elle aurait pu pratiquer un autre dumping appel manufacturier : produits  bas prix de mauvaise qualit  comme font ses principaux concurrents asiatiques (double dumping)....
En pratiquant un dumping uniquement social elle surclasse ses concurrents asiatiques par des produits au mme prix mais de meilleure qualit 
C'est un choix de Deutschs 
Un solde de balance commerciale positif a un seul intrt :viter un endettement externe  qui est alors une pargne force sous l'effet des cranciers trangers, situation incontrlable !!!

----------


## MABROUKI

rebonjour

Il convient de nuancer ce qui vient d'tre dit par le fait trs important que l'essentiel des  exportations allemandes avec dumping social mais non manufacturier pour prserver la qualit, se font aux USA et en Europe ,ce qui a soulev l'ire de Trump et des dirigeants Franais et italiens entre autres ...
Faute de quoi les USA et l'Europe serait noy par des produits japonais ,sud-corens  et chinois....
Ses partenaires commerciaux lui reprochant de ne pas importer assez et non d'exporter trop ,mais ceci revient en fait au mme si on exporte trop ,c'est qu'on produit au del de ce qu'on consomme ...

----------


## MABROUKI

bonjour

Voici les chiffres pour _lucio_ sur le site de l'INSEE  par pays de l'UE  classs suivant leur balance commerciale excdentaire ou dficitaire...

https://www.google.fr/url?sa=t&rct=j...Td1L3CycFDDsIA

l'intitul du site est : Solde de la balance commerciale dans quelques pays de l'Union europenne en 2015....

----------


## ABCIWEB

> Je croyais qu'en France on avait la mme stratgie. Je me suis tromp ?


C'est chacun pour sa pomme. 
La France ne peut pas faire le mme dumping social que l'Allemagne qui bnficie pour ses frontires de l'est de pays  faible cot de main d'oeuvre et donc de travailleurs trs bon march  proximit.

Par ailleurs le smic n'a t rtabli en Allemagne qu'en 2015 ce qui lui a permis de faire du dumping social durant de nombreuses annes. C'est pour cette raison qu'il y a plus de salaris pauvres en Allemagne qu'en France. Aussi le smic allemand est de 8,84  bruts de l'heure contre 9,76  en France soit une diffrence d'encore 10% environ. 

Au passage la plupart des journaux "conomiques" - on devrait plutt dire propagandistes - ne mentionnent souvent que le smic mensuel qui ne veut strictement rien dire mais c'est une faon de fausser les chiffres pour dire que le smic mensuel allemand (pour 40h de travail) est plus lev que le smic mensuel franais (pour 35h de travail).  

Concernant Macron et sa croisade contre les salaris dtachs, je souponne qu'il s'agit plus de gesticulations qu'autre chose. Une manire de dire qu'il aura tout essay mais que finalement c'est impossible, de la mme manire qu'Hollande au dbut de son mandat avec ses pseudos rengociations... Et puis difficile de croire qu'un gars qui nique 5 euros d'allocations logement sur les plus pauvres soit tout d'un coup pris d'une  justice morale/sociale/conomique qui handicaperait (certes trs marginalement) les bnfices des plus grands groupes qui utilisent et exploitent ces travailleurs dtachs. Je souhaiterais me tromper mais je ne me fais pas trop d'illusions.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Concernant Macron et sa croisade contre les salaris dtachs, je souponne qu'il s'agit plus de gesticulations qu'autre chose. Une manire de dire qu'il aura tout essay mais que finalement c'est impossible, de la mme manire qu'Hollande au dbut de son mandat avec ses pseudos rengociations...


Je ne pense pas que ce soit a.
Je trouve que ce serait une mauvaise stratgie.
Le gars est pro union europen  fond, l'UE l'aime bien galement (car il et trs enthousiaste  l'ide de suivre les ordres).
Il ne peut pas arriver et dire "en faite on ne peut pas changer l'UE".

L'UE peut faire passer son projet, il veut juste  peine modifier la loi... a peut passer.




> Et puis difficile de croire qu'un gars qui nique 5 euros d'allocations logement sur les plus pauvres soit tout d'un coup pris d'une  justice morale/sociale/conomique


Il aurait pu faire pire il aurait pu baisser le RSA de 5 ^^

L'UE demande  la France de faire des conomies.

----------


## Invit

> Il aurait pu faire pire il aurait pu baisser le RSA de 5 ^^


a revient  retirer 5  aux bnficiaires du RSA + aux bnficiaires des bourses, + aux bnficiaires de la prime d'activit, + aux bnficiaires des allocations familiales + aux smicards. Bref, tous ceux des classes moyennes et pauvres sont touchs.

----------


## Ryu2000

> a revient  retirer 5  aux...


Ah oui effectivement vu sous cet angle, c'est pire.

----------


## Ryu2000

Ils vont dbattre pour trouver un accord d'ici Octobre :
Travail dtach : Macron obtient un geste de lEurope centrale



> La Rpublique tchque et la Slovaquie, historiquement opposes  toute rvision de ce texte, se sont engages   dbattre pour trouver un accord dici  octobre , selon les propos du *premier ministre social-dmocrate tchque*, Bohuslav Sobotka.  Nous sommes proches dun accord , a mme affirm son *homologue slovaque*, Robert Fico.


L c'est plus logique dans ce sens, comme a Macron pourra dire "je suis all voir 2 types et paf ! j'ai russi  changer une loi de l'UE".

----------


## Zirak

> L c'est plus logique dans ce sens, comme a Macron pourra dire "je suis all voir 2 types et paf ! j'ai russi  changer une loi de l'UE".


Faudrait savoir, dj a fait des mois que tu nous rabche que c'est impossible de changer un trait europen, et la si Macron le fait, tu arrive encore  y redire pour limite dire que c'est un coup mont et que c'est normal que a aboutisse ?

Tu ne voudrais pas tre un peu plus de mauvaise foi ? 

Enfin bon, qu'il y arrive ou pas, dans les deux cas, cela prouvera une bonne fois pour toute que tu racontes n'importe quoi sans savoir...


OH LALALA J'ai personnifi le dbat !  ::aie::

----------


## Ryu2000

> Faudrait savoir, dj a fait des mois que tu nous rabche que c'est impossible de changer un trait europen


C'est impossible de changer l'UE pour l'emmener dans le bon sens.
L on s'en fout c'est du dtail qui n'intresse personne...
Il y aura toujours de la fraude aprs a.
a ne changera quasiment rien, la fraude sera peut tre un peu plus compliqu pour les entreprises "boite aux lettres", mais elles contourneront le problme.
Au alors si c'est vraiment efficace a diminuera la fraude des travailleurs dtachs. (mais bon il y a tellement de fraudes plus grande dans l'UE, par exemple les entreprises qui ne paient pas d'impts)

Rien d'important ne sera chang.
Moi je parle de vrai changement, par exemple, on abandonne tous l'euro et chacun crer une nouvelle monnaie, pour aller vers l'avant un peu, reconnatre l'chec total du projet. (l'chec de l'euro tait annonc avant 2002)
Que l'Allemagne partage la mme monnaie que la Bulgarie a n'a aucun sens.

Macron suit tellement les ordres de l'UE, qu'ils peuvent bien faire un microscopique geste, ils esprent peut tre qu'il gagnera en popularit en faisant un truc bien pour une fois, mais c'est lger.
Avec Macron c'est un milliard de pas dans le mauvais sens et un pas dans le bon sens...

----------


## Zirak

> C'est impossible de changer l'UE pour l'emmener dans le bon sens.


Ah donc ce truc sur les travailleurs dtachs, cela ne va pas dans le bon sens ? Quand l'UE essai de faire payer les gros niveau vasion fiscale, cela ne va pas dans le bon sens non plus ? 

Quand a essai d'aller dans le bon sens, tu ne fais que critiquer aussi de toutes faons, et si pour toi, "aller dans le bon sens" se rsume  sortir de l'euro et de l'UE, c'est sr que l'UE n'ira jamais dans le bon sens...




> L on s'en fout c'est du dtail qui n'intresse personne...
> Il y aura toujours de la fraude aprs a.


Oui donc comme l'autre fois, comme cela ne rgle pas tous les problmes du monde en une fois, on continue de ne rien faire ? 




> (mais bon il y a tellement de fraudes plus grande dans l'UE, par exemple les entreprises qui ne paient pas d'impts)


Mais il faut bien commencer quelque part bon sang !!! 

Tu ne peux pas tout rgler d'un coup de baguette magique... 

Et les plus grosses fraudes, sont surement plus complexes  traiter. Encore une fois, je prfre que a avance petit  petit, que de ne rien faire du tout car tout n'est pas rgl du jour au lendemain, au moins ils essaient.

C'est quand mme pas croyable :

y'a un truc qui va pas : tu rle
ils ne font rien : tu rle
ils font quelque chose : tu rle
y'a un truc qui va bien : tu rle

Si c'est si pourri que a, tu peux toujours t'expatrier dans un de tes pays adors (Russie, Core du Nord, Philippines,...).  ::roll::

----------


## Ryu2000

> Ah donc ce truc sur les travailleurs dtachs, cela ne va pas dans le bon sens ?


Si a va dans le bon sens, c'est juste lger, il n'y a pas de quoi s'emballer, mais c'est bien.
C'est rare que Macron fasse quelque chose de positif, donc l je le reconnais.




> tu peux toujours t'expatrier dans un de tes pays adors (Russie, Core du Nord, Philippines,...).


Je ne parle pas la langue...
Et en plus je n'ai pas envie de quitter mon pays, j'ai mes racines ici. ( la limite je partirai plus au Canada, je pense que bientt on pourra cultiver du cannabis lgalement l-bas)
C'est jamais marrant d'tre un tranger.

Non mais a va aller, si tout ce passe bien j'assisterai  la chute de l'UE.
Quelque part c'est fragile, a peut casser vite, si on est optimiste un peu. (il suffit qu'un gros pays comme la France ou l'Allemagne dcide de quitter l'UE et aprs c'est bon)
Le problme c'est que la situation pourrait tre encore bien pire, on pourrait aller vers un gouvernement mondiale  ::(:

----------


## Zirak

> Le problme c'est que la situation pourrait tre encore bien pire, on pourrait aller vers un gouvernement mondiale


C'est vrai que supprimer les guerres, la concurrence dloyale, l'vasion fiscale, etc. etc.  Ca serait vraiment terrible ! Il vaut mieux rester chacun dans son coin ! :p

----------


## Ryu2000

> C'est vrai que supprimer les guerres, la concurrence dloyale, l'vasion fiscale, etc. etc.


Le gouvernement mondial a n'a rien a voir avec a.
Ce serait plutt une infime classe ultra riche et le reste de l'humanit serait en esclavage.
Le mondialisme ce n'est pas du tout un bon projet.
La mondialisation a va, c'est saint de faire des changes dans le monde entier.

Chaque pays  sa propre culture et ses spcificits, a ferait chier de tout dtruire pour crer une soupe infme.

----------


## BenoitM

> Le gouvernement mondial a n'a rien a voir avec a.
> Ce serait plutt une infime classe ultra riche et le reste de l'humanit serait en esclavage.
> Le mondialisme ce n'est pas du tout un bon projet.
> La mondialisation a va, c'est saint de faire des changes dans le monde entier.
> 
> Chaque pays  sa propre culture et ses spcificits, a ferait chier de tout dtruire pour crer une soupe infme.


C'est sur il existe plusieurs planete...
Et la pollution s'arrte au frontire et les problme d'une rgion non pas d'impacte sur les autres pays  ::): 


Tiens j'ai pas envie de chercher l'autre post: Brexit : Londres met de leau dans son vin


Ils vont finir par rester dans l'UE mais en ayant perdu leur reprsentation au parlement europen et  la commission  ::P:

----------


## Ryu2000

> Et la pollution s'arrte au frontire et les problme d'une rgion non pas d'impacte sur les autres pays


On peut faire des choses ensemble, le mondialisme ce n'est pas a du tout !

Sur certains sujet la France, la Russie, les USA, la Chine, l'Iran, le Royaume Uni, peuvent se rencontrer pour mettre en place des lois communes.
Par exemple si a concerne l'cologie, ou les armes nuclaires.

Mais un gouvernement mondial ce serait beaucoup plus hardcore que a, il n'y aurait plus de France, ni de Russie, ni de Suisse, il n'y aurait plus rien...
Ce serait le paradis de Jacques Attali, donc l'enfer de toute l'humanit en quelque sorte.

----------


## Zirak

> On peut faire des choses ensemble, le mondialisme ce n'est pas a du tout !
> 
> Sur certains sujet la France, la Russie, les USA, la Chine, l'Iran, le Royaume Uni, peuvent se rencontrer pour mettre en place des lois communes.
> Par exemple si a concerne l'cologie, ou les armes nuclaires.
> 
> Mais un gouvernement mondial ce serait beaucoup plus hardcore que a, il n'y aurait plus de France, ni de Russie, ni de Suisse, il n'y aurait plus rien...
> Ce serait le paradis de Jacques Attali, donc l'enfer de toute l'humanit en quelque sorte.



Non, a c'est juste ta vision des choses, en tant qu'anti-europen, ce n'est pas la seule et unique dfinition...

L'cologie parlons-en tiens, on voit ce que a donne les accords entre les divers pays : la Chine qui s'en tamponne, Trump qui veut sortir des accords, etc etc, C'est sr que c'est comme cela qu'on va rgler les problmes... 

Y'a 2 messages, tu te plaignais de l'vasion fiscale, et autres travailleurs dtachs / dumping social, un gouvernement mondial rgle le problme, puisque tout le monde aurait la mme fiscalit. 


Quand au fait d'avoir chacun ses spcificits et du risque de finir par les perdre, c'est juste un argumentaire  la con des anti-UE. Regardes en France, (ou mme dans d'autres pays au sein de l'UE),  tu crois qu'un breton, un corse, un basque, etc ont exactement la mme culture ? Ils vivent dans le mme pays depuis des centaines d'annes avec un mme gouvernement, et ils ont pourtant russis  garder leur spcificit, tonnant non ? 

Pratiquement toutes (voir toutes) les rgions franaises ont leurs spcificits, et vivre au sein du mme pays n'a pas fait disparatre tout cela, malgr une volont de la Rpublique franaise contre certaines d'entre elles pourtant. D'ailleurs, pourquoi on ne t'entend pas rler contre la Rpublique franaise lorsque celle-ci essaie de faire disparatre des traditions culturelles de nos rgions ? Tu dfends la culture franaise que lorsque cela t'arrange ? 

On en revient toujours au mme manque de cohrence de votre discours :

- faut pas se regrouper au sein de l'UE pour garder notre souverainet, mais par contre, les rgions franaises n'ont pas le droit de demander leur indpendance car la France est "une et indivisible".

- un gouvernement mondial c'est caca, car si on se regroupe on va perdre toutes nos spcificits, alors que l'on peut observer le contraire tous les jours dans de nombreux pays, notamment en France (et en France, comme dans de nombreux pays, c'est pire, puisque le regroupement a t fait par la force sans demander leur avis aux populations). 

Bref, suivant le sens du vent, vous dites tout et son contraire...

----------


## Mat.M

> Moi je parle de vrai changement, par exemple, on abandonne tous l'euro et chacun crer une nouvelle monnaie, pour aller vers l'avant un peu, reconnatre l'chec total du projet.


il y a tout un fil de discussion l dessus ensuite ce n'est pas possible techniquement d'abandonner l'euro...
d'une part parce que la dette de l'Etat franais est libelle en euros et dtenue par des organismes financiers (banques,...)
Donc si on sort de l'Euro mettons qu'on a un nouveau franc celui-ci a de fortes chances d'tre dvalu ( comme c'est le cas pour la livre Sterling) dans les mois qui suivent ce qui va renchrir fortement le cot de la dette de l'Etat.

Sans compter la dette entreprises+particuliers qui est plus leve que celle de l'Etat je crois que c'est 130% du PIB

Ensuite pour les entreprises tant donn qu'elles importent majoritairement de la technologie de l'tranger, ben oui c'est bien beau de crer de l'emploi en SSII mais les ordinateurs, les logiciels viennent des USA ou des pays asiatiques, le prix d'un PC ou d'un ERP va monter automatiquement si le franc est dvalu..




> (l'chec de l'euro tait annonc avant 2002)


c'est trs discutable car l'euro profite quasiment plein pot  l'Allemagne et  son activit conomique au dtriment de la ntre



> Macron suit tellement les ordres de l'UE,
> ...


a oui , Macron est contraint de se conformer aux contraintes europennes et celles du trait de Maastricht, dficit publique en dessous de 3% notamment,y'a pas de mystre l-dessus  ::mrgreen:: 



> Mais un gouvernement mondial ce serait beaucoup plus hardcore que a, il n'y aurait plus de France, ni de Russie, ni de Suisse, il n'y aurait plus rien...


a peut se concevoir mais c'est une bien belle utopie...
d'une part parce qu'il n'y a aucune "transcendance nationale" qui ne reprsente pas des peuples en particulier et a n' pas d'intrt de crer un gouvernement mondial
Ensuite pour quoi faire ? 
Il y a dj l'ONU mais qui n'est plus capable de rgler les conflits dans le monde  cause de restrictions budgtaires.

Ensuite d'un point de vue conomique tant donn que c'est le libralisme conomique qui est la "doctrine" principale et qui est adopte par l'conomie de march globalise, les gouvernements ne veulent pas d'un "machin centralis" pour lequel il faudrait lever plus d'impts et de taxes pour en assurer son fonctionnement...
Donc c'est une conception totalement contraire  la vision de David Cameron lorsqu'il tait PM et de Donald Trump



> - faut pas se regrouper au sein de l'UE pour garder notre souverainet, mais par contre, les rgions franaises n'ont pas le droit de demander leur indpendance car la France est "une et indivisible".


cela n'empche pas d'avoir des rgions autonomes comme en Italie, au Royaume-Uni ou en Espagne...cela permet d'assouplir les lois et de les adapter en fonction des spcificits locales

----------


## Ryu2000

> tu te plaignais de l'vasion fiscale, et autres travailleurs dtachs / dumping social, un gouvernement mondial rgle le problme, puisque tout le monde aurait la mme fiscalit.


La mme fiscalit dans le monde entier a n'aurait aucun sens.
Pour rgler le problme il faudrait avoir des frontires et empcher les gens de lextrieur de venir travailler.




> Quand au fait d'avoir chacun ses spcificits et du risque de finir par les perdre, c'est juste un argumentaire  la con des anti-UE. Regardes en France, (ou mme dans d'autres pays au sein de l'UE),  tu crois qu'un breton, un corse, un basque, etc ont exactement la mme culture ?


Ouais mais il y a un sentiment gnial appel "nationalisme", qui fait qu'on se sent faire partie du mme ensemble.
Aux Jeux Olympiques on est content quand un franais gagne, il y a les drapeaux, les hymnes c'est cool. (quand un anglais gagne on s'en branle)

Moi en temps normal je dteste les bourguignons, mais je pourrais oublier que c'est un connard de Bourguignon si il y avait un enjeux national.
Par contre au dessus de la nation a marche moins bien. (a peut marcher parfois, genre face au Japon et aux USA ont peut soutenir certains pays de l'Europe)




> D'ailleurs, pourquoi on ne t'entend pas rler contre la Rpublique franaise


Je suis anti rpublicains, j'aime pas du tout la rpublique, jespre que le prochain systme en France sera mieux que a...
Mais bon les gens sont intolrants avec les anti rpublicains alors je ne l'bruite pas trop...
Pour moi ce qui compte c'est la nation franaise pas la rpublique.




> les rgions franaises n'ont pas le droit de demander leur indpendance car la France est "une et indivisible".


Ah ben si elles peuvent essayer, mais a risque d'tre dur.
a peut tre sympa l'indpendance.



En parlant de rgion, elles ont fusionn et c'est bien triste, officiellement c'est pour faire des conomies, mais je n'y crois pas une seconde...




> Bref, suivant le sens du vent, vous dites tout et son contraire...


Mais non c'est juste que les concepts sont peut tre plus compliqu que ce que vous ne pouvez apprhendez.  ::P: 
Tout n'est pas binaire, les choses sont plus compliqu.

----------


## Ryu2000

Pour en revenir  Macron :
Aprs le coiffeur de Hollande, la facture maquillage  26.000 euros dEmmanuel Macron
_LElyse devra sacquitter des 26.000 euros dus  la maquilleuse professionnelle pour ses prestations assures durant les trois premiers mois de la prsidence dEmmanuel Macron_

----------


## Zirak

> La mme fiscalit dans le monde entier a n'aurait aucun sens.
> Pour rgler le problme il faudrait avoir des frontires et empcher les gens de lextrieur de venir travailler.


Et a changerait quoi ? Tu empche les travailleurs pas cher de venir, c'est pas grave, c'est ta boite franaise qui va dlocaliser pour profiter des travailleurs pas cher ailleurs... 

Ca fait des dizaines d'annes que c'est comme a, avant mmes ces traits sur les travailleurs dtachs. 

La aussi tu n'es pas cohrent, tu n'es pas le dernier  rler sur les dlocalisations, et  vouloir que l'on produise de nouveau chez nous pourtant non ? Bah avec une fiscalit identique partout, tu peux, ta boite franaise ne pourrait pas aller en Chine ou en Inde ou en Afrique pour produire moins cher, et du coup, cela serait plus avantageux pour elle de produire de nouveau en France, rien que pour les cots de transport.





> Ouais mais il y a un sentiment gnial appel "nationalisme", qui fait qu'on se sent faire partie du mme ensemble.
> Aux Jeux Olympiques on est content quand un franais gagne, il y a les drapeaux, les hymnes c'est cool. (quand un anglais gagne on s'en branle)


Ou pas. Ca c'est compltement dpendant de chaque individu. Perso, je n'ai aucune fiert  tre franais, tout simplement car je ne pense pas que les franais soient meilleurs ou diffrents des autres. Je suis un tre humain n en France, c'est tout. Je n'ai aucun drapeau tricolore chez moi, et cela ne me manque absolument pas.

A contrario, si tu prends les bretons, peu importe o ils vont (concert, sport, manif, etc), tu verras plus de Gwenn ha Du que de drapeaux franais, donc le nationalisme, c'est trs relatif suivant les individus, la aussi tu ne peux pas gnraliser aussi simplement... 

Il y a certes quelques sous-ensembles de population auxquels je peux plus ou moins m'identifier, par rapport  mes gots et mes hobbies, mais aucun en rapport avec les origines ou le pays des gens. 





> Moi en temps normal je dteste les bourguignons, mais je pourrais oublier que c'est un connard de Bourguignon si il y avait un enjeux national.
> Par contre au dessus de la nation a marche moins bien. (a peut marcher parfois, genre face au Japon et aux USA ont peut soutenir certains pays de l'Europe)


Bah dj dtester tous les habitants d'une rgion (peu importe laquelle), c'est con, c'est comme quand tu gnralises sur les politiciens, les journalistes et autres. A partir du moment o tu mets tout le monde dans le mme panier, y'a un soucis. 

Et c'est encore plus marrant qu'un peu en dessous, tu viennes me dire qu'il y a des nuances et que tout n'est pas binaire, c'est un peu l'hpital qui se fou de la charit...  





> Je suis anti rpublicains, j'aime pas du tout la rpublique, jespre que le prochain systme en France sera mieux que a...
> Mais bon les gens sont intolrants avec les anti rpublicains alors je ne l'bruite pas trop...
> Pour moi ce qui compte c'est la nation franaise pas la rpublique.


Mon seigneur voudrait en revenir  la royaut, afin que les sans-dents redeviennent des serfs et paient de nouveau la taille, la dme et la gabelle ? :p





> Ah ben si elles peuvent essayer, mais a risque d'tre dur.


Et oui, c'est encore plus dur que de sortir de l'UE, alors je te laisse imaginer  quel point ton discours est faux-cul :p





> Mais non c'est juste que les concepts sont peut tre plus compliqu que ce que vous ne pouvez apprhendez. 
> Tout n'est pas binaire, les choses sont plus compliqu.


Dixit le mecs qui prend tous les politiciens pour des pourris, tous les journalistes pour des menteurs / vendus, et qui dtestent tous les bourguignons, et tout ce qui a rapport  l'UE... lol ?

Tu pourras m'apprendre  tre aussi nuanc que toi ?  ::roll::  

 ::ptdr:: 

Faudra vraiment que je t'invite  dner un jour.

----------


## Invit

> Pour en revenir  Macron :
> Aprs le coiffeur de Hollande, la facture maquillage  26.000 euros dEmmanuel Macron
> _LElyse devra sacquitter des 26.000 euros dus  la maquilleuse professionnelle pour ses prestations assures durant les trois premiers mois de la prsidence dEmmanuel Macron_


Parait qu'ils font des maquillages permanents maintenant. Avec un peu de chance, il y en aurait pour moins cher. Mais bon, a tue l'emploi  ::aie::

----------


## ABCIWEB

> rebonjour
> Il convient de nuancer ce qui vient d'tre dit par le fait trs important que l'essentiel des  exportations allemandes avec dumping social mais non manufacturier pour prserver la qualit, se font aux USA et en Europe ,ce qui a soulev l'ire de Trump et des dirigeants Franais et italiens entre autres ...


L'explosion de l'excdent commercial allemand du au dumping social s'est surtout fait au dtriment des pays europens de niveau social comparable (Italie, France, Royaume Uni...). Evidemment cela n'avait pas pour but de concurrencer les chinois ou autres pays  niveau social/cout de main d'oeuvre trs bas.




> ... Faute de quoi les USA et l'Europe serait noy par des produits japonais, sud-corens  et chinois....


Faute de quoi les autres pays europens auraient pu mieux prserver leur production/tissu industriel. Car contrairement aux Etats-Unis qui font du protectionnisme quand a les arrange, les pays europens taient dmunis pour se protger de cette concurrence dloyale  l'intrieur mme de l'Europe. 
Je ne vois pas pourquoi tu cherches absolument  trouver un avantage, et cela ne change absolument rien pour nous que l'on soit noy par des produits japonais, sud-corens, chinois ou allemands.

----------


## Mat.M

> rebonjour
> Il convient de nuancer ce qui vient d'tre dit par le fait trs important que l'essentiel des  exportations allemandes avec dumping social mais non manufacturier pour prserver la qualit
> Ses partenaires commerciaux lui reprochant de ne pas importer assez et non d'exporter trop ,mais ceci revient en fait au mme si on exporte trop ,c'est qu'on produit au del de ce qu'on consomme


ce qui fait la quintessence de l'conomie allemande  est mal compris, j'ai l'impression...
Ce qui fait la force de l'conomie allemande c'est tout btement qu'ils ont conquis des marchs notamment d'exportation surtout que leurs produits se vendent ,voitures genre Mercedes,BMW, quipements mnagers MIELE sans compter tous les quipements pros comme les machines-outil
Ensuite il n'y pas de dumping social pour construire une mercedes ou une Audi de luxe il faut des ouvriers trs pointus, trs qualifis et trs spcialiss...ces gens-l on ne va pas les payer au SMIC que je sache.
Donc l'conomie allemande tourne bien parce qu'ils ont des produits  vendre qui font tourner des tas d'industries contrairement  la France o on a sabr et dtruit une bonne partie du tissu industriel; tout cela pour le remplacer en grande partie par de la bureaucratie et du travail donc sur ordinateur.
Mais c'est pas en travaillant sur ordinateur qu'on va intervenir dans par exemple du travail de soudure, emboutissage d'une BMW...



> Faute de quoi les USA et l'Europe serait noy par des produits japonais ,sud-corens  et chinois....


bahhh c'est largement le cas car 60% de la consommation est importe en France.... ::calim2:: 
ton Iphone, ton PC ils viennent de Core du Sud ou de Chine, dans la rue  j'habite les magasins de moto sont tous japonais sauf Ducati qui est italien mais je crois qui a t rachet




> rebonjour
> Ses partenaires commerciaux lui reprochant de ne pas importer assez et non d'exporter trop ,mais ceci revient en fait au mme si on exporte trop ,c'est qu'on produit au del de ce qu'on consomme ...


pour un pays il vaut mieux exporter qu'importer parce que a cre de l'excdent commercial , a permet de financer l'innovation des entreprises
Ensuite un pays qui importe trop comme la France est contraint de vivre  crdit car acheter des motos japonaises, des crans plats made in core du sud a contraint les consommateurs et entreprises  vivre  crdit et  faire monter la dette/crdit  la consommation.

----------


## ABCIWEB

> ce qui fait la quintessence de l'conomie allemande  n'est pas du tout compris, j'ai l'impression...
> 
> Ce qui fait la force de l'conomie allemande c'est tout btement qu'ils ont conquis des marchs notamment d'exportation surtout que leurs produits se vendent ,voitures genre Mercedes,BMW, quipements mnagers MIELE sans compter tous les quipements pros comme les machines-outil
> Ensuite il n'y pas de dumping social pour construire une mercedes ou une Audi de luxe il faut des ouvriers trs pointus, trs qualifis et trs spcialiss...ces gens-l on ne va pas les payer au SMIC que je sache.
> Donc l'conomie allemande tourne bien parce qu'ils ont des produits  vendre qui font tourner des tas d'industries contrairement  la France o on a sabr et dtruit une bonne partie du tissu industriel; tout cela pour le remplacer en grande partie par de la bureaucratie et du travail donc sur ordinateur.
> Mais c'est pas en travaillant sur ordinateur qu'on va intervenir dans par exemple du travail de soudure, emboutissage d'une BMW...


Tu dcris l'conomie allemande d'avant les annes 2000 avec les produits haut de gamme et les machines outils. Mais il n'y avait pas ce mme excdent commercial avant les annes 2000. C'est prcisment  partir des annes 2000 et le plan Schrder que le dsquilibre s'est cr, non pas pour vendre plus de mercedes (sans concurrence directe en France ou trs marginalement) mais pour vendre plus de volkswagen, d'lectromnager etc. c'est  dire des produits moyenne gamme qui venaient concurrencer l'essentiel de la production des autres pays europens.

Donc oui de part son histoire industrielle et son organisation (les entreprises allemandes sont beaucoup plus solidaires entre elles par exemple) l'Allemagne est traditionnellement plus exportatrice que la France. Mais ce n'est cela qui a cr le dsquilibre que l'on observe actuellement, c'est la politique du moins disant social lance par Schrder dans les annes 2000 et qui fait que l'Allemagne compte plus de pauvres que la France (17% contre 14%).

----------


## Mat.M

oui mais les rformes Schrder et le modle conomique du pass  a n'a pas d'importance c'est du pass, le but principal c'est que les entreprises tournent et gagnent de l'argent pour augmenter les salaires c'est a le plus important et c'est a le capitalisme rhnan... ::mrgreen:: 
l'conomie d'entreprise c'est pas la dissertation socio-politique comme on sait faire en France c'est avant tout faire du chiffre d'affaire et gagner de l'argent.. ::aie:: 
ensuite pour ce qui est de la pauvret en Allemagne je suis trs sceptique faut pas oublier la runification et l'Allemagne de l'est est moins riche que celle de l'ouest.
Je suis persuad que l'cart niveau pouvoir d'achat va se creuser entre la France et l'Allemagne

Sinon puisque le sujet est les macronneries je viens d'entendre l'actuel chef de l'Etat franais en dplacement  l'tranger  c'est tout juste s'il ne prenait pas les Franais pour des imbciles en affirmant que la France n'tait pas un pays rformable, comme si ses rformes  deux sous allaient faire repartir l'conomie franaise en deux temps trois mouvements

Et l o c'est grave c'est lorsqu'il affirme "qu'il faut expliquer les rformes aux Franais parce qu'ils ne comprennent pas"  ::calim2::

----------


## TallyHo

> L'explosion de l'excdent commercial allemand du au dumping social s'est surtout fait au dtriment des pays europens de niveau social comparable (Italie, France, Royaume Uni...). Evidemment cela n'avait pas pour but de concurrencer les chinois ou autres pays  niveau social/cout de main d'oeuvre trs bas.


C'est l o il y a un truc qui ne va pas avec l'UE aussi. Il y a du dumping en interne et on se concurrence entre nous mais nous n'avons pas les mmes exigences pour les externes. Vous avez surement tous entendus l'exemple rcent des bananes bio d'amrique du Sud qui n'ont pas les mmes normes qualit que nous mais a entre quand mme comme bio en UE. On peut aussi penser aux sauces tomates "made in italy" faites avec de la tomate chinoise de mauvaise qualit en ralit. Enfin bref, je ne vais pas tout citer mais il y a quand mme un souci  ce niveau l.

----------


## ABCIWEB

> oui mais les rformes Schrder et le modle conomique du pass  a n'a pas d'importance c'est du pass, le but principal c'est que les entreprises tournent et gagnent de l'argent pour augmenter les salaires c'est a le plus important et c'est a le capitalisme rhnan...


Les entreprises allemandes ont gagn beaucoup d'argent et de parts de march, pour autant le smic horaire allemand est encore infrieur de 10% au smic horaire franais, donc ta relation entre gagner beaucoup d'argent et augmenter les salaires est juste nave. 



> l'conomie d'entreprise c'est pas la dissertation socio-politique comme on sait faire en France c'est avant tout faire du chiffre d'affaire et gagner de l'argent..


C'est bien pour cela qu'il faut des rgles et des protections sociales. Si on laissait faire les multinationales, l'avenir ne serait qu'une course  l'esclavage pour rduire les cots de main d'oeuvre et augmenter leurs bnfices. On est dj sur la mauvaise pente depuis la financiarisation de l'conomie, c'est pas la peine d'en rajouter et faire l'apologie des cancres qui faussent la concurrence avec du dumping social. L'apologie des bnfices  tout prix, c'est aussi des catastrophes humanitaires et des catastrophes cologiques dont tout le monde doit payer le prix, directement ou indirectement.

----------


## MABROUKI

> Mat.M
> Ensuite il n'y pas de dumping social pour construire une Mercds ou une Audi de luxe il faut des ouvriers trs pointus, trs qualifis et trs spcialiss...ces gens-l on ne va pas les payer au SMIC que je sache.


Pour les produits Haut de Gamme ou de luxe ,le dumping social est exclu puisque la clientle vis est riche...
Pour les machine-outil spcialiss galement c'est toujours un crneau pour chaque pays ,puisque elles sont construites sur commande au cas par cas...
Mais l'excdent commercial ,comme l'as soulign _ABCIWEB_  vient de produits de gamme moyenne et ce depuis la runification et l'clatement de l'ex-bloc communiste ...
Faire travailler des PME/PMI tchques, polonaises ,bulgares frontalires  bas salaires dans des produits de gamme moyenne comme l'emboutissage ,la forge ,le montage ,les accessoires autos ou l'lectromnager est un gisement sans fin surtout si les machines-outils (emboutisseuse, forge, moules ) sont conues et fabriques en Allemagne et l'acier  provient d'Allemagne ou d'autres pays de l'UE  bas prix  ....




> on Iphone, ton PC ils viennent de Core du Sud ou de Chine, dans la rue  j'habite les magasins de moto sont tous japonais sauf Ducati qui est italien mais je crois qui a t rachet


Le micro de bureau est un kit  de produits chinois sauf l'cran c'est AOC donc Dutch mais probablement fabriqu en Chine .
l',iPhone  est un produit couteux en Algrie mme fabriqu  Shanghai sous licence ,mais des portables sous licence sud-corennes  sont fabriques en Algrie (sous  Android) ne coutent pas cher (20000 da =>200 euros) et sont mme exports au Maroc et Tunisie...
j'ai mme un portable Wiko estampill Franais mais probablement fabriqu en chine vu son prix ....





> C'est l o il y a un truc qui ne va pas avec l'UE aussi. Il y a du dumping en interne et on se concurrence entre nous mais nous n'avons pas les mmes exigences pour les externes


Tu touches la plaie du doigt : l'Allemagne ,et Merkel en personne interrog dans une interview aux medias sur "les reproches des autres membres UE sur son excdent commercial interne dans l'UE" , a esquiv la question en rpondant que "l'excdent commercial allemand est un signe de bonne sant de l'conomie de l'UE"...Rien de moins ni de plus...
Ce qui veut dire que l'conomie des autres membres est arrim  l'conomie allemande  ...
je te paraphrase un peu :on se concurrence entre nous ,mais un larron allemand tire les marrons du feu !!!




> ACIWEB
> Je ne vois pas pourquoi tu cherches absolument  trouver un avantage, et cela ne change absolument rien pour nous que l'on soit noy par des produits japonais, sud-corens, chinois ou allemands.


Tu as mal compris le propos ...Je fais un constat sur les chiffres des balances commerciales dans les pays UE :la France et les autres membres (GB, Italie) dans  l'conomie de l'UE actuelle n'ont  d'excdents commerciaux  l'interne et leur plus grand  l'externe est prcisment l'Allemagne ...
Les changes commerciaux internationaux ont horreur du vide et ont donn lieu dans le pass  des guerres commerciales

----------


## MABROUKI

OUPS !!!
il faut lire :



> et leur plus grand *CONCURRENT*  l'externe est prcisment l'Allemagne ...

----------


## Ryu2000

Pour le plan de Macron avec les travailleurs dtachs je me suis peut tre tromp :
http://bfmbusiness.bfmtv.com/monde/t...e-1242079.html
_La Premire ministre polonaise a affirm ce jeudi le refus de Varsovie de revenir sur la directive europenne sur le travail dtach. "Nous dfendrons jusqu'au bout notre position, parce que c'est une position qui est dans l'intrt des travailleurs polonais", a expliqu Beata Szydlo face  la presse._

On verra ce que a va donner.
Mais Macron ne demande pas grand chose, ils peuvent au moins lui accorder a...
Balancez lui un os  ronger qu'il soit content le petit.

----------


## GPPro

Waouh c'est beau la navet... C'est sr que cette histoire de travailleurs dtachs n'est absolument pas un cran de fume au moment ou le petit Macron explose en plein vol aprs les annonces de retards des allgements d'impts, la loi "travail", la cte de popularit pire que Hollande (en moins de 3 mois, belle perf) etc... Il refait juste le coup du plombier polonais  sa sauce, et a marche.

----------


## Ryu2000

> le petit Macron explose en plein vol


Personne n'est surpris de voir que la cte de popularit de Macron est super basse, c'tait super prvisible...

Macron accuse la Pologne de se mettre "en marge" de l'Europe

Il y a une logique "*l'UE ne fonctionne pas il faut +++ d'UE*", qui peut tre illustr par des propos comme ceux la :



> "De tels comportements ont t rendus possibles par notre inaction depuis douze ans. Ce dtachement  l'gard d'une Europe qui n'ose plus avoir de l'ambition donne place  ceux foulent au pied les valeurs europennes (...). Une initiative de relance europenne est indispensable", a-t-il conclu, *rappelant son projet de proposer  ses partenaire une "feuille de route" pour "refonder" l'Europe avec davantage de convergence*.


On a essay la convergence  fond, on pourrait peut tre tester moins de convergence.
L'UE c'est comme un logiciel mal conu, les bases sont pourri et a part en usine  gaz...

----------


## GPPro

Tu veux mon avis l dessus ? Habituellement ceux qui se scandalisent sur les travailleurs dtachs sont les mmes que ceux qui tapent sur les "bougnoules" et autres "ngros". Mais  l'arrive les travailleurs dtachs ils piquent le boulot des bougnoules (btiment entre autres), pas celui des pleureuses du FN.

----------


## Ryu2000

J'ai pas compris.

Mais l ce que veux Macron c'est rduire la fraude, parce que des entreprises arrivent  faire en sorte de *ne pas payer de charge* du tout. (normalement c'est salaire franais + charge polonaise)
Il y a aussi des entreprises qui utilisent des sans papiers, qu'ils font passer pour des travailleurs dtachs.

----------


## GPPro

> J'ai pas compris.


Je suis surpris  :;):

----------


## MABROUKI

> GPPro
> Mais  l'arrive les travailleurs dtachs ils piquent le boulot des bougnoules (btiment entre autres), pas celui des pleureuses du FN.


_RYU2000_ est surement plus jeune que toi, car il ne sait pas aussi que les pleureuses professionnelles savent auprs de qui pleurer !!!
Chez nous ,les femmes d'antan y compris ma mre qui est morte convies  un enterrement familial gmissent  grands cris "ah choumi,ah choumi" (malheur, malheur)...
Les femmes musulmanes ne participent au cortge funbre en public...!!!
Voici une anecdote pour rire et s'instruire: un bonhomme ayant fait une demande de branchement lectricit auprs d'un District (arrondissement) lectricit de la socit nationale algrienne, constata que le traitement de sa demande trainait trop  son gout...
Il s'en plaint au Chef de District lequel l'conduit.
Puis au Chef de Service Commercial de la Direction Rgionale(dpartement) lequel complice du chef de district l'conduit...
Il demanda audience par lettre crite avec accus de rception au Directeur Rgional lui-mme ,mais la bureaucrate est telle en Algrie ,que la secrtaire du directeur ,une diablesse en jupon ,fut charge par le chef de   service commercial de trouver un prtexte pour faire chouer l'audience...
Notre bonhomme ,un quidam ignorant mais rus,ayant vent la manuvre vint auprs de la porte de sortie personnelle du
directeur et se mit  crer "ah choumi,ah choumi"   tue-tte ,tous les employs ameuts sortent y compris le Directeur croyant  un dcs ,le Directeur pour calmer notre bonhomme l'invita dans son bureau ce qui lui a permis  de faire aboutir sa rclamation...
Moralit : quand on pleure ,il savoir  chez qui pleurer, sinon s'abstenir !!!

----------


## MABROUKI

> Ryu2000 
> Mais l ce que veux Macron c'est rduire la fraude, parce que des entreprises arrivent  faire en sorte de ne pas payer de charge du tout. (normalement c'est salaire franais + charge polonaise)


Tu es sur de ce que veux Macron ? il veut que les travailleurs payent leurs imports +leurs cotisations en France ,car payer des charges sociales en Pologne est une fiction incontrlable ...
Tiens un exemple: les maghrbins salaries  expatris en France payent leurs impts et charges sociales en France depuis la colonisation et ils ne font valoir leur droit (rgis par une convention reconduite aux indpendances  ce jour) qu'au moment de l'ge de retraite....
Il suffit d'avoir une convention identique pour les travailleurs "dtachs" (terme ambigu qui veut dire  des salaris trangers expatries) !!!
La preuve c'est la raction virulente  des polonais car ils sont largement satisfaits d'un tel systme qui leur permet d'employer leur main d'uvre au chmage ,d'avoir des rentres de fonds  gogo ...
il est mme probable que les impts +charges sociales sont incluses dans le salaire avec la complicit des entreprises ....

----------


## Ryu2000

> Tu es sur de ce que veux Macron ?


Je sais pas, j'ai compris a dans un article :
Pour Emmanuel Macron, la directive sur les travailleurs dtachs est une  trahison de lesprit europen 
_La France veut limiter la dure de ces dtachements  douze mois sur une priode de deux ans, quand la Commission proposait en mai une limitation  deux ans. Elle veut aussi lutter contre les fraudes, comme les socits  bote aux lettres  faussement domicilies dans les pays de lEst, en renforant les contrles._

J'ai peut tre mal interprt la chose.




> il veut que les travailleurs payent leurs imports +leurs cotisations en France


Ah ouais ?
Mais a passera jamais !
C'est contre les valeurs de l'UE. ^^

Du coup il n'y aurait plus aucun intrt  utiliser des travailleurs dtachs.
Parce qu'avant il y avait moyen de faire des conomies sur les charges, mais si il faut payer : salaire franais + charges franaises, pourquoi faire venir des Polonais ?

----------


## BenoitM

> Pourquoi faire venir des Polonais ?


Parce qu'il n'y a pas forcment les comptences suffisantes en France.

La directive date de 1996 avant l'entre des "pays de l'est" dans l'UE.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Parce qu'il n'y a pas forcment les comptences suffisantes en France.


Ah ouais ?
Quelles comptences existent en Pologne mais pas en France ?

Ils sont surtout dans le Btiment et travaux publics, non ?




> *Travailleurs dtachs en France*
> Le nombre de travailleurs dtachs en situation illgale est estim  plus de 290 000 en France en 2016, d'aprs les chiffres de la Commission nationale de lutte contre le travail illgal. Afin de lutter contre ces abus, la loi Macron prvoit une carte d'identification professionnelle obligatoire pour tous les agents du BTP dplacs,  compter du 1er janvier 2016. Ce document contiendra les informations relatives  l'ouvrier,  son employeur et  l'organisme ayant dlivr la carte. La directive prvoit, en cas d'irrgularit, la suspension du travail pendant une dure d'un mois. Si le donneur d'ordre est responsable dans une situation de travail illgal, il sera sanctionn d'une amende de 2 000 euros par travailleur dtach. Enfin, la loi Macron renforcera la prsence d'agents de contrle, qui veilleront  faire respecter les conditions de travail.
> Le lundi 30 mai 2016, Manuel Valls a annonc un renforcement des contrles pour lutter contre une fraude qu'il juge massive et qu'il considre comme un dumping social inacceptable.

----------


## BenoitM

Tu ne sais toujours pas lire... La directive  t crite bien avant l'adhsion de la Pologne... Donc les travailleurs dtach dans le btiment est un dvoiement de la directive...

(ps ce dvoiement profite aussi  des socits Franaises, ces travailleurs ne viennent pas seul par magie  :;):  )

----------


## Ryu2000

Les 3 axes d'Emmanuel Macron pour sortir l'Europe de la crise



> On pourra trouver les termes employs par le prsident franais trs violents et directs. Mais il est certain qu' un certain moment, les choses, doivent tre dites. *L'Europe a toujours t une aventure politique. Celle-ci doit s'arrter pour les pays qui rejettent les valeurs de l'Union europenne* de faon non moins rude.
> (...)
> Quoi que l'on pense de la forme, il est important de poser parfois brutalement les choses pour clarifier des situations intenables. *Oui ou non les pays tels que la Pologne et la Hongrie veulent-ils continuer l'aventure europenne ou s'arrter l? A ce stade, ne feraient-ils pas mieux de dclencher  leur tour l'article 50 pour quitter le navire aprs avoir organis un rfrendum?* Le peuple aurait alors la parole en dernier lieu: n'est-ce pas ce que l'on veut aprs tout?


Il est un peu trop remont contre la Pologne et la Hongrie le petit...
Macron est beaucoup trop optimiste si il pense qu'il est possible de sortir l'Europe de la Crise.

----------


## ddoumeche

Pour une fois, je vais soutenir Macron et esprer une crise diplomatique majeure avec la Pologne: cela fait plus de 20 ans que ce pays nous prend pour des cons et se gave de subventions. En profitant des directives pour envoyer ses gars ramener des devises aux pays. Le beurre et l'argent du beurre.

Donc il sera beaucoup moins couteux de reprendre l'initiative et partir sur un gros clash. Mme si n'en doutons pas, la Pologne est sur la touche pour son refus de prendre des vas-nu-pieds sur son territoire. Et vu la situation scuritaire, ils ne transigeront jamais l dessus.




> Tu touches la plaie du doigt : l'Allemagne ,et Merkel en personne interrog dans une interview aux medias sur "les reproches des autres membres UE sur son excdent commercial interne dans l'UE" , a esquiv la question en rpondant que "l'excdent commercial allemand est un signe de bonne sant de l'conomie de l'UE"...Rien de moins ni de plus...
> 
> Les changes commerciaux internationaux ont horreur du vide et ont donn lieu dans le pass  des guerres commerciales


On ne peut rien esprer d'une ancienne communiste, fille de pasteur protestant, allemande qui plus est.

----------


## ABCIWEB

Oui enfin comme je l'ai dj dit ici ainsi que *GPPro* dans cette mme page, il y a toutes les chances que ce ne soit que de la communication. 

C'est juste du thtre. Tout comme dans le mme temps qu'Hollande dclarait que son ennemi tait la finance, Macron tait  Londres pour rassurer les financiers et dire que c'tait juste de la com pour abuser les gogos. De la mme manire il a du prvenir les pays incrimins (Pologne et autres) pour nous offrir cette petite squence de grand combattant mais ce n'est qu'une partie de catch arrange. 

Dans quelques temps on en parlera plus mais certains nafs se souviendront qu'il a fait ce qu'il a pu et qu'il est plein de bonne volont... Une faon d'essayer de minorer - toujours pour les grands nafs qui accordent du crdit aux infos grand public - les critiques qui se feront sans doute quand la loi travail sera dvoile et pour le reste de la mise en place de ses mesures nolibrales.

----------


## Ryu2000

Des CRS sans armes :
La colre monte chez les CRS chargs de surveiller la maison des Macron au Touquet



> Cette nouvelle directive intervient aprs des plaintes des riverains, qui jugent leur prsence "oppressante" selon le mdia. Les CRS patrouillent autour de la maison du couple prsidentiel chaque jour, mme lorsque celle-ci est inoccupe. Les nouvelles instructions stipulent ainsi de simuler leurs armes et d'viter toute nuisance sonore pour ne pas dranger le voisinage.


=====
Pour sa rentre, le Medef exhorte Macron  "ne rien lcher" sur ses rformes



> Le Medef va encourager Emmanuel Macron  "surtout ne rien lcher" sur ses rformes pour son traditionnel raout de rentre qui dbute mardi et dont les dbats seront domins cette anne par l'pineuse rforme du march du travail et les prochains arbitrages budgtaires.


Le MEDEF aime beaucoup le projet de Macron.

----------


## Zirak

Nouveau coup de com, mais au moins pour une fois, au service d'une bonne cause, Macron et sa chre et tendre, ont adopt un chien dans un refuge SPA.

Profitez-en, cela sera peut-tre le seul point positif de son mandat.  ::aie::

----------


## halaster08

> Nouveau coup de com, mais au moins pour une fois, au service d'une bonne cause, Macron et sa chre et tendre, ont adopt un chien dans un refuge SPA.
> 
> Profitez-en, cela sera peut-tre le seul point positif de son mandat.


Il a l'air vraiment dsespr pour en arriver l le pauvre, si a suffit pas ce sera quoi aprs, l'adoption d'un orphelin ?
C'est pas a qui va faire oubli la loi travail.

edit: au temps pour moi, c'est la premire fois que j'en entends parler pour un prsident franais.

----------


## ManusDei

> Il a l'air vraiment dsespr pour en arriver l le pauvre, si a suffit pas ce sera quoi aprs, l'adoption d'un orphelin ?
> C'est pas a qui va faire oubli la loi travail.


Il me semble que c'est une tradition des prsidents, Hollande avait adopt un Labrador.

----------


## Zirak

> Il me semble que c'est une tradition des prsidents, Hollande avait adopt un Labrador.


Oui et non, ils prennent tous un chien, mais apparemment c'est le premier  le prendre  la SPA.

----------


## wiztricks

> Il me semble que c'est une tradition des prsidents, Hollande avait adopt un Labrador.


En fait, il l'a reu en cadeau d'une association d'anciens combattants de Montreal (Canada)... 
Il a aussi reu en cadeau deux chevaux, un dromadaire,...

- W

----------


## Ryu2000

Beaucoup de prsidents ont un chien :




Chirac, Sarkozy, Hollande... Les prsidents de la rpublique et leurs chiens [Diaporama]

===
Mais en tout cas la blague de dire que Macron ne fera rien d'autre de positif de son mandat est bonne.

----------


## DevTroglodyte

Et si un prsident est allergique aux chiens, ils font comment dans les quipes de com' ?  ::D:

----------


## ManusDei

> Et si un prsident est allergique aux chiens, ils font comment dans les quipes de com' ?


Il adoptera une poisson rouge ou une carpe.

----------


## Ryu2000

Mlenchon: Macron appouve-t-il une "intervention militaire amricaine" au Venezuela?



> "Cela veut-il dire qu'il approuve les mthodes de celle-ci dans leur combat contre la +dictature+ ? Faut-il rappeler lesquels ? *Attaquer les polices fdrales et municipales avec des voitures blier, assassiner des dputs chavistes, tirer sur les contre-manifestants, brler vifs des militants chavistes de prfrence  la peau noire ?*", poursuit M. Mlenchon, se disant "bien certain que Macron ne le souhaite pas".


Un dput LREM aurait frapp  coups de casque un responsable du PS



> Le dput macroniste M'Jid El Guerrab aurait port de violents coups de casque contre Boris Faure, responsable de fdration socialiste, mercredi 30 aot  Paris, rapporte l'hebdomadaire "Marianne". La victime prsume, Boris Faure, premier secrtaire de la fdration PS des Franais de ltranger aurait t conduit  l'hpital par les pompiers suite  la violente altercation qui l'aurait bless  la tempe.


Quand un socialiste croise un ancien socialiste des fois a fini mal...

=====
Edit : Dsol je n'ai pas trouv de topic Mlenchon / La France Insoumise.
Mais je voulais fliciter Mlenchon de ne pas s'tre agenouill au sujet du Venezuela :
Jean-Luc Mlenchon propose  Macron un dbat sur le Venezuela



> Le Venezuela, ses collgues en parlaient, lui ne rpondait pas. Jean-Luc Mlenchon disait encore le 6 aot sur son blog : En ce moment, c'est le Venezuela le thme du bashing utilis contre nous. Je m'en remets aux rponses de mes amis sur le sujet. Et ses amis ont cum les plateaux de radio, de tlvision pour rpondre, chacun au nom du groupe, aux journalistes qui s'interrogeaient sur la position de la France insoumise qui refuse de condamner le rgime de Nicolas Maduro,. Les dputs LFI ont donc affirm que l'opposition  Maduro veut remettre en cause l'uvre sociale (Alexis Corbire), *qu'entre le blanc et le noir, il y a toute une palette de gris* (Adrien Quatennens) et que le rgime actuel n'est pas une dictature (...) Maduro a t lu (ric Coquerel).


Ce n'est pas du tout les gentils manifestants contre le mchant gouvernement.

----------


## Ryu2000

a par exemple a semble trs bien :
Travailleurs indpendants : Philippe confirme la disparition du RSI
_Le Premier ministre a prsent mardi le plan du gouvernement pour les travailleurs indpendants. Dcri, le RSI va disparatre progressivement._

Le RSI est une catastrophe il faut y mettre fin.
Que le gouvernement de Macron prenne une bonne dcision a ne va pas se produire souvent alors il faut le souligner.

Bon aprs faudra voir exactement par quoi cela va tre remplac, mais il est difficile de faire pire.

=====================
Edit :
Il a mme trouv la solution pour rgl le problme de la baisse des APL :
Baisse des APL : Macron appelle "tous les propritaires  baisser les loyers de 5 euros"
_Lors de son discours devant les prfets, le prsident de la Rpublique est revenu sur la baisse de 5 euros des APL, annonce par le gouvernement. Retournement la problmatique, il interpelle les propritaires  rduire les sommes des loyers._

En France en moyenne les loyers sont survalu, je crois que la tendance est  la baisse, mais a ne baisse pas trs vite...

----------


## Zirak

> Edit :
> Il a mme trouv la solution pour rgl le problme de la baisse des APL :
> Baisse des APL : Macron appelle "tous les propritaires  baisser les loyers de 5 euros"
> _Lors de son discours devant les prfets, le prsident de la Rpublique est revenu sur la baisse de 5 euros des APL, annonce par le gouvernement. Retournement la problmatique, il interpelle les propritaires  rduire les sommes des loyers._


Bah oui, il suffit de demander pour que tous les propritaires le fasse !  ::ptdr::  ::ptdr:: 

C'est si simple de trouver des solutions en fait...

Par contre, cela n'a pas du tomber dans l'oreille de mon propritaire, car mon loyer augmente  partir de ce mois-ci... :'(

----------


## math_lab

> Par contre, cela n'a pas du tomber dans l'oreille de mon propritaire, car mon loyer augmente  partir de ce mois-ci... :'(


Si si, il augmente de 5 de moins que prvu  ::aie::

----------


## ABCIWEB

> Par contre, cela n'a pas du tomber dans l'oreille de mon propritaire, car mon loyer augmente  partir de ce mois-ci... :'(


Suivant les contrats c'est index sur l'indice de la construction ou sur l'inflation ou... mais jamais sur les APL et pour cause puisque tout le monde n'y a pas droit.

J'ai entendu  la radio que c'est pour refiler la patate chaude aux propritaires, histoire qu'ils servent de bouc missaire et ainsi tenter de faire retomber un peu l'envie d'aller manifester contre les mesures du gouvernement. Mais bon l il nous prend vraiment pour des attards mentaux et pas impossible que cela produise l'effet inverse, c'est tellement stupide et facile  parodier que a donnerait presque envie d'y aller juste pour a.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Mais bon l il nous prend vraiment pour des attards mentaux et pas impossible que cela produise l'effet inverse, c'est tellement stupide et facile  parodier que a donnerait presque envie d'y aller juste pour a.


Au faite a a dj commenc les manifestations anti Macron ?
J'ai pas trop suivi...

Macron semble un peu fach envers les mdias (alors que sans leur immense soutien il ne serait pas arriv au second tour...) :
Les journalistes ont un problme : Emmanuel Macron agac par les mdias



> Mais les journalistes ont un *problme*. Ils s'intressent trop  eux-mmes et pas assez au pays. Parlez-moi des Franais ! Ca fait cinq minutes que vous me parlez et vous ne me parlez que des *problmes* de communication et de *problmes* de journalistes, vous ne me parlez pas de la France, a-t-il conclu, avant de djeuner  la cantine avec des parents d'lves et les enfants.


Bon aprs des sujets sur la rentre scolaire y'en a bien les journaux de midi.
Et si il ne voulait pas se faire critiquer, il ne fallait pas qu'il devienne prsident...

----------


## Invit

> J'ai entendu  la radio que c'est pour refiler la patate chaude aux propritaires, histoire qu'ils servent de bouc missaire et ainsi tenter de faire retomber un peu l'envie d'aller manifester contre les mesures du gouvernement. *Mais bon l il nous prend vraiment pour des attards mentaux* et pas impossible que cela produise l'effet inverse, c'est tellement stupide et facile  parodier que a donnerait presque envie d'y aller juste pour a.


a marche bien d'habitude. Je serais tonne qu'il en aille autrement cette fois-ci. Si on a beaucoup de chance, on verra les titres "7 % des propritaires ont baiss le loyer de 5 , victoire pour Macron", sinon ce sera "Les propritaires ne veulent pas jouer le jeu, Macron menace de rehausser les taxes".  ::D:

----------


## Grogro

> Bah oui, il suffit de demander pour que tous les propritaires le fasse ! 
> 
> C'est si simple de trouver des solutions en fait...
> 
> Par contre, cela n'a pas du tomber dans l'oreille de mon propritaire, car mon loyer augmente  partir de ce mois-ci... :'(


Il a beau faire l'unanimit contre lui, il vient tranquillement de briser un tabou trs franais dans un pays obsd par la thsaurisation et la rente immobilire. Il faut dire que les petits vieux ont un poids politique considrable et que c'est habituellement une clientle  choyer, particulirement par la drate. Le gouvernement vient de reconnaitre qu'il existe une bulle immobilire et que les loyers sont totalement survalus par rapport aux fondamentaux conomiques et que c'est une cause majeure de perte de comptitivit. 

...et vous savez quoi ? Les loyers baissent dj sans intervention politique : http://www.la-croix.com/Economie/Fra...-06-1200874674

Cela devrait finir par enfin faire sauter la bulle immo franaise. Surtout si la rforme de l'ISF provoque une dconcentration massive (il n'y a pas de chiffres, mais il est probable que 10% des bailleurs concentrent 90% du march locatif priv).

----------


## Invit

> ...et vous savez quoi ? Les loyers baissent dj sans intervention politique : http://www.la-croix.com/Economie/Fra...-06-1200874674


Est-ce que ce n'est pas d aux HLM qui continuent d'tre crs et prennent une proportion de plus en plus importante ?

----------


## Miistik

Bonjour,

Je me permets d'intervenir pour une fois, d'habitude je ne fais que vous lire.

Avez-vous la sensation que votre loyer mensuel a baiss ?

"La baisse atteint mme 10  12  en Haute-Normandie et en Provence-Alpes-Cte dAzur, et 9  10  en Bourgogne et dans le Limousin. En Aquitaine, Pays-de-la Loire et Rhne-Alpes, la baisse de loyer serait de lordre de 3  4 ." (selon le lien de Grogro)

C'est le prix du loyer mensuel qui a baiss ou s'agit-il des bnfices fait par les propritaires sur l'anne qui recule ?

Ce sont deux choses diffrentes.

Personnellement, mon loyer n'a jamais baiss.

----------


## Zirak

> Bonjour,
> 
> Je me permets d'intervenir pour une fois, d'habitude je ne fais que vous lire.
> 
> Avez-vous la sensation que votre loyer mensuel a baiss ?
> 
> "La baisse atteint mme 10  12  en Haute-Normandie et en Provence-Alpes-Cte dAzur, *et 9  10  en Bourgogne* et dans le Limousin. En Aquitaine, Pays-de-la Loire et Rhne-Alpes, la baisse de loyer serait de lordre de 3  4 ." (selon le lien de Grogro)
> 
> C'est le prix du loyer mensuel qui a baiss ou s'agit-il des bnfices fait par les propritaires sur l'anne qui recule ?
> ...



Je suis en Bourgogne, et non mon loyer n'a pas baiss de 9 ou 10, il a augment de quelques centimes. 

Donc si baisse il y a eu par le propritaire, la diffrence est partie dans la poche de l'agence immobilire.  ::aie::

----------


## Ryu2000

SNCF : fin du monopole et du rgime de retraite des cheminots... attention danger, !
_La rentre pourrait tre chaude  la SNCF. Entre l'ouverture  la concurrence programme et la volont du prsident de la Rpublique de faire disparatre le rgime de retraite des cheminots, les syndicats vont monter au crneau._

Mais non pas l'ouverture  la concurrence  ::(:  ::pleure::  ::pleure::  ::pleure::  ::pleure::  ::pleure::  ::pleure::  ::pleure::  ::pleure::  ::pleure::  ::pleure::  ::(: 

 chaque fois c'est pareil, ils disent "Vous allez voir a va tre bien pour vous, la qualit du service va s'amliorer et les prix vont baisser." et c'est systmatiquement l'inverse qui se produit.
Les socits prives cherchent le profit, donc ce sera toujours moins bien qu'une socit publique. (vu qu'il *FAUT* gnrer un bnfice)
De toute faon une partie de la SNCF a dj t privatis donc c'est dj moins bien...
La maintenance n'est pas faite correctement, les lignes ferment, les prix augmentent.

En ralit il faudrait re-nationaliser l'ensemble de la SNCF (qu'est-ce qu'on en a foutre on est dj endett  fond et on ne pourra jamais rembourser).
Entreprendre des gros travaux pour amliorer les lignes (ya des TGV qui roulent  la vitesse des TER sur certaines partie).
Mais surtout baisser les prix drastiquement, je ne sais pas si vous avez dj vu le prix d'un billet de train sans aucune rduction, mais c'est hyper violent.

La nationalisation c'est toujours mieux que la privatisation.
Surtout pour des entreprises comme La Poste, la SNCF, EDF, etc...

Les grandes ides de Macron...
C'est comme sont super projet d'autocar, au final quasiment toutes les entreprises ont dj ferm...

----------


## Grogro

"Moi je ne vois rien DONC c'est faux". Encore une fois, c'est une statistique, c'est une moyenne qui ne correspond videmment pas  des cas particuliers. C'est quand mme dingue de devoir rappeler des concepts aussi lmentaires de mathmatiques sur un forum d'informaticiens. Et pour qu'un loyer baisse, il faut videmment une relocation. Donc un changement d'occupant. Donc un retour sur le march locatif avec une vacance suffisamment longue pour que le bailleur se dcide  rduire le prix demand sachant qu'il y a de trs puissants blocages culturels franais ("la pierre a peut pas baisser"). 




> Est-ce que ce n'est pas d aux HLM qui continuent d'tre crs et prennent une proportion de plus en plus importante ?


Ce serait plutt du  une baisse de la demande car les revenus des mnages ont baiss et la mobilit semble tre repartie  la baisse depuis 18 mois (ce qui m'tonne beaucoup vu que march de l'emploi repart nettement, mais soit). La mtropolisation joue aussi beaucoup : la situation des grandes villes n'est pas la situation de la France priphrique o dans beaucoup d'endroit le march immo s'est effondr faute d'acheteurs. 

L'impact de la politique HLM, qui est un peu une politique de fuite en avant, est plutt  chercher du ct du march immo que du march locatif : https://www.contrepoints.org/2016/07...cher-en-france

----------


## Miistik

> "Moi je ne vois rien DONC c'est faux". Encore une fois, c'est une statistique, c'est une moyenne qui ne correspond videmment pas  des cas particuliers. C'est quand mme dingue de devoir rappeler des concepts aussi lmentaires de mathmatiques sur un forum d'informaticiens. Et pour qu'un loyer baisse, il faut videmment une relocation. Donc un changement d'occupant. Donc un retour sur le march locatif avec une vacance suffisamment longue pour que le bailleur se dcide  rduire le prix demand sachant qu'il y a de trs puissants blocages culturels franais ("la pierre a peut pas baisser").


Ne me fais pas dire ce que je n'ai pas dit.

Si tu remarques, j'ai voqu mon cas personnel en fin de post. L'important pour moi est la question en fait.

Une vacance suffisamment longue pour que le bailleur rduise le prix du loyer.
J'habite  Lyon, except les taudis, le march est ultra dynamique.
Les appartements changent de propritaires en deux jours.




> Ce serait plutt du  une baisse de la demande car les revenus des mnages ont baiss et la mobilit semble tre repartie  la baisse depuis 18 mois (ce qui m'tonne beaucoup vu que march de l'emploi repart nettement, mais soit). La mtropolisation joue aussi beaucoup : la situation des grandes villes n'est pas la situation de la France priphrique o dans beaucoup d'endroit le march immo s'est effondr faute d'acheteurs.


Sur des plus petites villes ou en campagne, je peux comprendre cette baisse. Il vaut mieux louer avec moins de bnfices que de ne pas louer.

----------


## Invit

> Ce serait plutt du  une baisse de la demande car les revenus des mnages ont baiss et la mobilit semble tre repartie  la baisse depuis 18 mois (ce qui m'tonne beaucoup vu que march de l'emploi repart nettement, mais soit). La mtropolisation joue aussi beaucoup : la situation des grandes villes n'est pas la situation de la France priphrique o dans beaucoup d'endroit le march immo s'est effondr faute d'acheteurs.


Ceci expliquerait cela :



> la fin aot, les loyers reculent en moyenne de 0,6 % en glissement annuel. Le repli est plus important pour les appartements familiaux. Les loyers des 5 pices et + diminuent de 1,7 %, ceux des 4 pices de 1,2 %. Le recul atteint 0,9 % pour les 3 pices et 0,5 % pour les deux pices. Les surfaces les plus petites (studio et une pice) souffrent un peu moins. La baisse est de 0,1 % sur un an.


Mais pas tout  fait. Je ne comprends pas comment la demande pourrait baisser en fait, il faut bien que les gens se logent. On a une plus grosse baisse sur les grands logements (donc, les plus chers), ce qui est cohrent avec la baisse de la demande. Mais comment se fait-il que a ne se traduise pas en hausse du loyer sur les petits logements (qui correspondrait  une hausse de la demande) ? D'autant qu'avec la loi Dalo, on est tenu  un nombre de m minimal selon le nombre d'enfants.
Les programmes d'accession  la proprit ?

----------


## Grogro

> Ceci expliquerait cela :
> 
> Mais pas tout  fait. Je ne comprends pas comment la demande pourrait baisser en fait, il faut bien que les gens se logent. On a une plus grosse baisse sur les grands logements (donc, les plus chers), ce qui est cohrent avec la baisse de la demande. Mais comment se fait-il que a ne se traduise pas en hausse du loyer sur les petits logements (qui correspondrait  une hausse de la demande) ? D'autant qu'avec la loi Dalo, on est tenu  un nombre de m minimal selon le nombre d'enfants.
> Les programmes d'accession  la proprit ?


Les gens sont dj logs en fait. Pas toujours dcemment, pas toujours confortablement, pas toujours proche du lieu de travail ou d'tudes ou en dcohabitation avec les parents. Pour qu'il y ait un march locatif il faut que les gens bougent, donc qu'il y ait de la mobilit professionnelle, mais aussi que les exigences des bailleurs ne soient pas compltement dconnectes de la ralit, et que l'on ait les moyens financiers de se chercher un meilleur logement. 

Les gens bougent dans les grandes mtropoles, et particulirement les tudiants (de plus en plus nombreux depuis la rforme du lyce et en raison du boom de naissance de l'an 2000). L'article dit que les prix augmentent  Paris par exemple. A l'inverse, cette attractivit des centres vide les priphries, ce qui implique que dans la majorit des communes la demande baisse. L'article dit aussi que le prix des studios serait stable.

D'ailleurs mme dans une ville  forte population tudiante comme Lyon ou Strasbourg, la vacance locative peut tre non ngligeable : sur les deux pices par exemple. Trop petits pour tre lous en collocation, trop chers pour tre lous  un tudiant. Et souvent trop chers aussi pour tre lou  un jeune diplm clibataire. Pour peu que le propritaire se soit fait niquer avec un bien "atypique", pay moins cher que le march mais difficile  louer, a joue aussi. Et certains quartiers sont truffs de ce genre de logements (qui trouvent toujours preneurs, mais pas forcment en un mois ou deux).

----------


## el_slapper

> (.../...)
>  chaque fois c'est pareil, ils disent "Vous allez voir a va tre bien pour vous, la qualit du service va s'amliorer et les prix vont baisser." et c'est systmatiquement l'inverse qui se produit.
> Les socits prives cherchent le profit, donc ce sera toujours moins bien qu'une socit publique. (vu qu'il *FAUT* gnrer un bnfice)
> De toute faon une partie de la SNCF a dj t privatis donc c'est dj moins bien...
> La maintenance n'est pas faite correctement, les lignes ferment, les prix augmentent.
> (.../...)
> C'est comme sont super projet d'autocar, au final quasiment toutes les entreprises ont dj ferm...


En fait, il faut distinguer plusieurs choses :

_le rgime de la retraite des cheminots, cadeau fait  la libration pour services rendus. Je ne crois pas que beaucoup de cheminots de 2017 aient particip  la rsistance. Bon dbarras
_la mise en concurrence, et l'ouverture au priv. La, par contre, je suis beaucoup plus d'accord. Si on regarde  travers le monde, on s'aperoit que les transports en commun se dcoupent en 4 grandes activits :
la conception du rseaula construction des lignesla construction des vhiculesl'exploitation des lignes

La construction des vhicules est meilleure quand faite par le priv. Toujours. C'est presque aussi vrai pour la construction des lignes. L'exploitation, c'est plus compliqu. On a des cas publics trs efficaces(Suisse), et privs aussi(Isral). Et des cas publics absolument pourris(USA), et privs pourris aussi(UK). Pour la conception du rseau, enfin, c'est l que le priv montre ses limites : comme le priv optimise ligne  ligne, les rseaux ne ressemblent  rien. D'ailleurs, les pires aspects du rseau francilien(ligne C, ligne 13) sont des rcuprations de rseaux privs, pas des conceptions publiques. Ca n'est pas un hasard.

Donc, le minimum pour tre efficace, c'est le systme Isralien : l'tat dcide de la route, de sa frquence, de sa capacit, et fait un appel d'offres. Libre au candidat priv de proposer un bus, un tram, un monorail, tant qu'il entre dans les clous financiers - et qu'il rpond aux exigences de parcours, de frquence et de capacit. Le souci des bus Macron, en effet, c'est que a ne respecte mme pas cette planification minimale. Donc les oprateurs encore vivants sur le march (Flixbus, un oprateur Allemand, Isilines, dpendant de volia/transdev, et Ouibus, manation...de la SNCF) mettent des bus l ou a les arrange, pas l ou c'est utile. Et on a un bordel qui ressemble aux impossibles rseaux des mtropoles africaines les plus mal desservies, ou tout est radial, convergeant vers le centre, vers un point surcharg qui fait goulot d'tranglement et limite la capacit du rseau. La seule diffrence, c'est que le conducteur du bus n'en est pas l'exploitant.

Et a me troue le derrire de le dire, mais Sarkozy avec ses mtros automatiques du grand Paris, c'est quand mme vachement mieux planifi.  ::aie::

----------


## el_slapper

> (.../...)L'impact de la politique HLM, qui est un peu une politique de fuite en avant, est plutt  chercher du ct du march immo que du march locatif : https://www.contrepoints.org/2016/07...cher-en-france


intressant, mais problmatique sur certains points. Limiter les surfaces constructibles a videmment un effet haussier sur les prix, mais a n'en fait pas pour autant une mesure compltement idiote : nos terres arables ou touristiques doivent tre protges pour garantir certaines activits stratgiques.

----------


## ABCIWEB

En plus des logements atypiques et la dsertification des priphries, il existe dans le priv une foultitude de logements anciens qui n'ont jamais t rnovs et qui deviennent difficiles  louer du fait de la hausse continue des prix de l'nergie et donc des charges locatives. Les proprio prfrent lcher quelques euros par mois pour relouer leurs logements plutt que d'entamer des travaux d'isolation qui leur couteront plusieurs dizaines de milliers d'euros et une perte de revenus durant la dure des travaux. 
Mais au final le cot total du loyer (y compris les charges) ne baisse pas pour le locataire, tout en faisant baisser la moyenne des loyers qui est toujours donne hors charges. La baisse moyenne est donc trs relative.

La double arnaque du discours de Macron c'est d'une part de prendre le train en marche pour faire croire que ses mesures d'appauvrissement des plus pauvres sont  l'origine d'une trs lgre baisse du march locatif *en moyenne*, et d'autre part que cela va bnficier  tout le monde, y compris aux locataires dj en place.

----------


## ABCIWEB

> L'impact de la politique HLM, qui est un peu une politique de fuite en avant, est plutt  chercher du ct du march immo que du march locatif : https://www.contrepoints.org/2016/07...cher-en-france


Leur point de vue est trs partisan, c'est comme si tu lisais le Figaro pour avoir des infos sur la politique conomique qu'il conviendrait d'appliquer en France  :;):

----------


## Ryu2000

> _le rgime de la retraite des cheminots


Non mais a on s'en fout, les mdias mettent l'accent la dessus, pour que le publique soit contre la SNCF.
Les types de la SNCF gueulent pour la privatisation, mais les mdias parlent des rgimes spciaux.
Dans les mdias on nous dit jamais les vrais raisons des grves, par exemple.




> on s'aperoit que les transports en commun se dcoupent en 4 grandes activits :
> la conception du rseaula construction des lignesla construction des vhiculesl'exploitation des lignes
> (...)
> La construction des vhicules est meilleure quand faite par le priv.


En France on avait Alstom mais Macron a aid  le vendre aux amricains  ::pleure:: 

Le rseau devrait tre dessin par l'tat (sinon il n'y aura pas de train l o c'est pas rentable), les lignes doivent appartenir  l'tat (sinon les propritaires font faire payer pour que les trains passent sur leur voies), la maintenance doit tre fait par l'tat (les entreprises prives vont minimiser cette tche et des accident arriveront).
Bon aprs je suis un gros fan de la nationalisation.

L le truc c'est que la SNCF a t dcoup en plusieurs morceaux et vendu.
Ce qui est rentable a t privatis, ce qui ne l'est pas est rest publique.
Du coup la maintenance est  l'tat et ils font des grosses conomies (ce qui n'est pas une bonne ide)...

----------


## Mdinoc

L'tat passe son temps  privatiser ce qui est rentable, puis  se plaindre de ne plus avoir de sous pour financer ce qui ne l'est pas...

----------


## Ryu2000

> L'tat passe son temps  privatiser ce qui est rentable


L a va tre le festival :
Plusieurs privatisations en vue
_Samedi, Bruno Le Maire lanait, lors du forum The European House - Ambrosetti, sorte de mini-Davos  l'italienne, qu'il y allait avoir une srie de privatisations.  Je vais annoncer dans quelques semaines que nous allons privatiser certaines entreprises pour avoir de l'argent afin de financer l'innovation , a-t-il dclar._ 

Edouard Philippe confirme que l'Etat va cder des participations

Privatisations : aprs Engie, quelles entreprises pourraient tre concernes ?
_Le gouvernement veut vendre pour 10 milliards d'euros de participations qu'il dtient dans de grandes entreprises. Mardi, Engie a ouvert le bal._

En parallle ils doivent vendre le patrimoine franais (des btiments historique)  des gens qui paient en billet de Monopoly (US ou Japon).
Bon cela dit en France il ya pas mal de Qataris, d'ailleurs la France est un paradis fiscal pour le Qatar.
La France est-elle un paradis fiscal pour les Qataris grce  Sarkozy, comme laffirme Bayrou ?



> Le ministre de la justice a exprim sa volont de mettre fin  l avantage fiscal incroyable  dont bnficieraient les ressortissants en France. Une analyse plutt juste des accords fiscaux entre les deux pays.


Bon aprs c'est Le Monde, il faut peut tre trouver d'autres sources, ils ont tendance  diffuser des fausses actualits...

----------


## Jon Shannow

> En plus des logements atypiques et la dsertification des priphries, il existe dans le priv une foultitude de logements anciens qui n'ont jamais t rnovs et qui deviennent difficiles  louer du fait de la hausse continue des prix de l'nergie et donc des charges locatives. Les proprio prfrent lcher quelques euros par mois pour relouer leurs logements plutt que d'entamer des travaux d'isolation qui leur couteront plusieurs dizaines de milliers d'euros et une perte de revenus durant la dure des travaux.


Autre point  ne pas ngliger, la construction de locaux pour des "bureaux". J'habite sur la mtropole de Rennes, et il y a des centaines de "bureaux  louer" depuis des annes, mais a n'arrte pas de construire de nouveaux btiments pour des "bureaux" qui resteront pour la plupart vide... Alors qu'il y a un manque de logements locatifs. 




> ... privatisations...


Parler de privatisation est un peu faux. Ce sont des ventes de parts. a ne veut pas dire que l'tat se dsengage compltement. 
Bon, si l'tat a besoin d'argent, il peut en trouver aisment dans la lutte contre l'vasion fiscale, mais aussi au remboursement des aides concdes aux entreprises qui devaient crer 1 millions d'emplois. Elles ont eu les aides, y a pas eu d'emplois crs... Remboursement !

----------


## Ryu2000

> Bon, si l'tat a besoin d'argent, il peut en trouver aisment dans la lutte contre l'vasion fiscale, mais aussi au remboursement des aides concdes aux entreprises qui devaient crer 1 millions d'emplois. Elles ont eu les aides, y a pas eu d'emplois crs... Remboursement !


Les gouvernements prfrent tre sympa avec les riches et faire payer les pauvres.
Ceux qui dirigent doivent se dire qu'en faisant payer les riches ils quitteront le pays ou alors il y a d'autres raisons caches...

Les lois sont mal faite, l'vasion fiscale est le plus souvent lgal (il existe des faons lgales de masquer son patrimoine et de ne pas payer d'impt).

Si l'tat  besoin d'argent, il pourrait lgaliser le cannabis, si c'est bien fait a pourrait rapporter dans les 2 milliards/an (c'est non ngligeable).
Ce que la lgalisation du cannabis rapporterait  l'Etat
_En France, elle pourrait rapporter prs de 2 milliards d'euros par an._

----------


## Grogro

> Leur point de vue est trs partisan, c'est comme si tu lisais le Figaro pour avoir des infos sur la politique conomique qu'il conviendrait d'appliquer en France


C'est clair qu'il y a un paquet d'idologues de la pire espce qui pullule sur ce site, dont beaucoup sont particulirement sectaires et incohrents (le pouvoir des minorits intolrantes dont je parlais dans un autre sujet). Par contre cet auteur l, sur les sujets d'urbanisme et de logement, il a des choses intressantes  dire, du vcu, et pas mal de sources. Modulo le biais de confirmation propre  tout prisme idologico-politique bien entendu. La malhonntet intellectuelle de l'auteur sera d'attribuer 100% de la responsabilit de l'mergence de la bulle immobilire aux rglementations de zonage, et encore, tous les libraux ne croient pas (ou plus)  la rationalit magique des marchs.

Quelques sources :

La publi : https://link.springer.com/article/10...159794?LI=true
Vu par le Guardian (gauche librale-libertaire) : https://www.theguardian.com/cities/2...o-head-to-head 
http://www.urban.org/urban-wire/link...ing-inequality
http://www.nytimes.com/2005/08/08/op...ing-sound.html

Il y a aussi des impacts fort en matire de corruption :
http://www.objectifliberte.fr/2010/0...logements.html
http://www.objectifliberte.fr/2007/12/zonage.html

----------


## Invit

> Autre point  ne pas ngliger, la construction de locaux pour des "bureaux". J'habite sur la mtropole de Rennes, et il y a des centaines de "bureaux  louer" depuis des annes, mais a n'arrte pas de construire de nouveaux btiments pour des "bureaux" qui resteront pour la plupart vide... *Alors qu'il y a un manque de logements locatifs*.


J'ai plutt l'impression qu'il y a un manque de logements locatifs _abordables_. Il y a des tonnes d'appartements qui restent vides parce qu'ils te demandent 950 /mois pour 50 m, ou parce que l'agence demande la bagatelle de 1500  de frais + 900  de caution pour un petit appartement  500 /mois. Il y a aussi un problme avec certaines charges trop leves. J'ai vu des charges  150 /mois (pas prises en compte dans le calcul des APL). Je me demande o ils trouvent preneur  :8O:

----------


## el_slapper

> J'ai plutt l'impression qu'il y a un manque de logements locatifs _abordables_. Il y a des tonnes d'appartements qui restent vides parce qu'ils te demandent 950 /mois pour 50 m, ou parce que l'agence demande la bagatelle de 1500  de frais + 900  de caution pour un petit appartement  500 /mois. Il y a aussi un problme avec certaines charges trop leves. J'ai vu des charges  150 /mois (pas prises en compte dans le calcul des APL). Je me demande o ils trouvent preneur


En fait, a dpend. C'est tout le pige, c'est que a dpend vachement de l'endroit ou tu est. Je peux te garantir que dans le sud-est de Montpellier ou je cherche actuellement, il n'y a rien qui reste bien longtemps..... parfois, un bien ressort 3 semaines plus tard parce-que le dossier prsent tait en carton, mais sinon, tout, absolument tout, part. J'imagine que dans des coins _moins en tension_, la situation est fort diffrente.

Et a, c'est pour les locations. Le gars qui va vendre l'appart ou nous sommes actuellement nous a dit texto "un appart  vendre, aux alentours de 250k,  10k prs, il part dans la semaine, ou il reste un an sur le march - donc je ne peux pas me permettre de me louper sur le prix". Ca tombe bien, 10k, c'est ce qu'il rapporte en un an  la location..... D'ailleurs, les propritaires ont jet l'agence pour les derniers mois de location de notre part pour conomiser trois euros par ci par l, alors je sens bien qu'ils vont vouloir grappiller un peu par rapport  l'estimation du spcialiste. Si le spcialiste a t trop prudent, ils seront gagnants. Sinon...... Tant pis pour leur gueule, hein, ils n'avaient qu' pas vendre(et nous foutre dehors par la mme occasion). En tous cas, je n'ai toujours pas t contact pour une visite(il manque un smiley chacal).

----------


## Invit

> En fait, a dpend. C'est tout le pige, c'est que a dpend vachement de l'endroit ou tu est. Je peux te garantir que dans le sud-est de Montpellier ou je cherche actuellement, il n'y a rien qui reste bien longtemps..... parfois, un bien ressort 3 semaines plus tard parce-que le dossier prsent tait en carton, mais sinon, tout, absolument tout, part. J'imagine que dans des coins _moins en tension_, la situation est fort diffrente.
> 
> Et a, c'est pour les locations. Le gars qui va vendre l'appart ou nous sommes actuellement nous a dit texto "un appart  vendre, aux alentours de 250k,  10k prs, il part dans la semaine, ou il reste un an sur le march - donc je ne peux pas me permettre de me louper sur le prix". Ca tombe bien, 10k, c'est ce qu'il rapporte en un an  la location..... D'ailleurs, les propritaires ont jet l'agence pour les derniers mois de location de notre part pour conomiser trois euros par ci par l, alors je sens bien qu'ils vont vouloir grappiller un peu par rapport  l'estimation du spcialiste. Si le spcialiste a t trop prudent, ils seront gagnants. Sinon...... Tant pis pour leur gueule, hein, ils n'avaient qu' pas vendre(et nous foutre dehors par la mme occasion). En tous cas, je n'ai toujours pas t contact pour une visite(il manque un smiley chacal).


Ah ouais a doit tre moins sous tension sur Rennes, puisque j'ai vu des maisons avec jardin  vendre pour moins cher que ton appart (175k  voire moins), dans des coins pas trs excentrs et bien desservis. Mais clairement, a remue pas mal non plus, tout ce qui n'est pas aberration que j'ai cit plus haut part trs trs vite aussi. Avec mon dossier pourri, j'attends juste un miracle  ::aie:: .
Mais du coup, j'ai regard les salaires moyen sur Montpellier et sur Rennes. Rennes : 1 690 . Montpellier : 1 389 . L encore, a me semble parfaitement illogique. Avec 300  de diffrence, les loyers devraient tre largement plus levs sur Rennes (d'ailleurs, avec mes 1280 , je comprends mieux pourquoi je suis refuse partout  ::calim2:: ). Vous avez des grosses usines qui embauchent beaucoup d'ouvriers non qualifis ?

----------


## el_slapper

> (.../...)Vous avez des grosses usines qui embauchent beaucoup d'ouvriers non qualifis ?


Non, Montpellier, c'est du service high-tech et du tourisme de masse. Trs peu d'industries. Et la high-tech recrute  tour de bras, mais  bas cout(votre paye, c'est le soleil.....et a marche). Le tourisme de masse, c'est essentiellement du smicard qui effectivement se loge trs, trs mal. Et comme a grandit rapidement, les constructions, pourtant nombreuses, ne suivent pas la demande, et les tarifs atteignent des proportions dmesures.

----------


## ManusDei

> Vous avez des grosses usines qui embauchent beaucoup d'ouvriers non qualifis ?


Y a peut-tre de a  Toulouse via les usines Airbus (ou d'autres mais Airbus doit tre le plus gros).

----------


## Ryu2000

Il y a un professeur d'universit qui ne trouve pas Macron gnial :
"Une attitude arrogante", "un prsident rat" : une tribune dans le "New York Times" accable Macron



> Une tribune publie vendredi 8 septembre, dans le prestigieux "New York Times", trille les premiers mois de la prsidence Macron. A noter toutefois, il ne s'agit pas d'un texte engageant la rdaction du quotidien. *Sous une plume acide, Chris Bickerton, professeur  l'universit de Cambridge pro-Brexit et spcialiste des questions europennes*, attribue la chute de popularit du prsident au "macronisme" : cette manie du chef de l'Etat de concentrer sa politique autour de sa petite personne.


Ah ben si le gars est pro-Brexit c'est un peu normal qu'il soit anti-Macron ^^

Macron n'coute toujours pas ses conseiller en communication : (ou les gars qui lui crivent ses discours lui font des blagues)
Rformes : Macron ne veut rien cder aux fainants, aux cyniques et aux extrmes



> ces trois adversaires dsigns, il a ensuite ajout l'gosme  et les pessimistes. Face  la polmique naissante, l'Elyse a tent vendredi soir une explication de texte, prcisant que *le terme fainant visait ceux qui taient au pouvoir ces 15 dernires annes et qui n'ont rien fait*. Et non les Franais.


Macron a fait parti du pouvoir... Il a tout appris en regardent Hollande...

----------


## Jon Shannow

Qui se sent "Fainant", "Cynique" et/ou "Extrme" face  Macron ? 

Moi, j'avoue que, de plus en plus, face  ce "prsident", je me sens un peu les trois !

On verra bien demain si la CGT est capable ou non de mobiliser...

----------


## GPPro

http://www.europe1.fr/economie/les-p...-annee-3433556

D'un cot les cadeaux sur l'ISF, de l'autre a, y'a encore des gens qui mettent Macron ailleurs qu' droite ?

----------


## Ryu2000

> y'a encore des gens qui mettent Macron ailleurs qu' droite ?


Les notions de "Gauche" et de "Droite" sont dprcies aujourd'hui.
En Marche n'est ni de gauche ni de droite (enfin surtout "ni de gauche" ^^ lol).

----------


## Grogro

> http://www.europe1.fr/economie/les-p...-annee-3433556
> 
> D'un cot les cadeaux sur l'ISF, de l'autre a, y'a encore des gens qui mettent Macron ailleurs qu' droite ?


Fiscaliser les rentes du capital, c'est de "droite" ? Ah. Mot qui ne veut strictement rien dire au passage. Tu veux la preuve que Macron est libral-libertaire ? Il va libraliser comme prvu la procration : http://www.lefigaro.fr/actualite-fra...-pour-2018.php

On vous l'avait dit il y a 5 ans que vous ouvriez la bote de Pandore imbciles heureux que vous tiez. Vous avez enfin un prsident  votre image, profitez-en.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Il va libraliser comme prvu la procration


Vous le dites vous mme : "comme prvu".
Depuis le mariage pour tous, on savait que a allait finir avec PMA, GPA, et cetera, le truc tait lanc.

C'est un hommage  Pierre Berg en plus :
 Louer son ventre pour faire un enfant  : Pierre Berg cre le scandale !



> Nous ne pouvons pas faire de distinction dans les droits, que ce soit la PMA, la GPA ou l'adoption. *Moi je suis pour toutes les liberts. Louer son ventre pour faire un enfant ou louer ses bras pour travailler  l'usine, quelle diffrence ? C'est faire un distinguo qui est choquant* .


Il existe des sites o l'on peut choisir un donneur mle, une donneuse femelle, et on revient un peu plus de 9 mois aprs pour aller arracher le bb des bras de la mre porteuse.
En Inde, par exemple, le commerce de bb c'est devenu une industrie depuis 2002.

Il existe un documentaire qui s'appelle Google Baby :
Google Baby



> Google Baby is a journey across three continents telling the story of the up and coming baby production industry in the age of globalization. *Doron, an Israeli entrepreneur with a high tech background proposes a new service - Baby production*. The baby producer (as he introduces himself) provides customers with a cost effective solution using outsourcing of the surrogacy element to India as way to lower prices. The preferred genetic material is selected by the clients and the rest is left in the hands of the producer: Sperm and eggs are purchased on-line and multiple embryos are produced and frozen. Packed in liquid nitrogen only the embryos that fit the customers preferences are shipped by air to India - where they are implanted into the wombs of local surrogates. The customers arrive only at the end of the nine month pregnancy period to pick up their babies. Today, technology has turned 'making a baby' into an act independent of sex. And globalization is making it affordable.


C'est a le libralisme.
Tout peut se vendre et s'acheter.

----------


## Zirak

Loul, vous mlangez encore tout...

Dj il n'est question de la PMA seulement, donc commencez pas  vous emballer sur le reste tant que rien n'est annonc.

Quand aux histoires d'thique des $^$* de la manif "contre" tous, si le fait de dtourner la mdecine n'est pas "thique" pour un couple homo, cela ne l'est pas non plus pour un couple htro, car cela reste un dtournement de la mdecine aussi (ce qui montre encore une fois la cohrence de ces gens, qui sont donc  moiti bte, en plus d'tre  moiti idiots mwahahaha  ::aie:: ).


Par contre sur les PEL, soit il manque un dtail dans l'article, soit je ne capte pas tout :




> Pour les PEL ouverts *avant 2018*, pas d'impts sur les intrts avant douze ans. Concernant les "plans ouverts avant le 1er janvier 2018, les intrts produits jusqu' la veille du douzime anniversaire du PEL resteront exonrs d'impt sur le revenu. *En revanche, les intrts produits aprs douze ans seront imposs" au prlvement forfaitaire unique (PFU)  hauteur de 30%*





> Les plans pargne-logement (PEL) ouverts  partir de janvier 2018 *seront soumis  un impt forfaitaire de 30% ds la premire anne*


Sur ceux ouvert aprs le 1er janvier 2018, il n'en est pas fait mention, mais on est bien d'accord que ce sont bien les intrts seulement qui seront taxs  30%, c'est juste que ceux ouvert avant 2018 ont 12 ans (max, suivant la date d'ouverture) de rpit sur cette taxe ?

Bon aprs en soit je m'en fou, je n'ai pas de PEL mais c'est histoire de bien comprendre...

----------


## Invit

Le principe de donner les moyens aux couples homo d'avoir des enfants ne me choque pas. Le principe des mres porteuses non plus (a a toujours exist au fond, de mme que les nanas qui font des bbs seules). Par contre, qu'on en fasse commerce, a me gne. Pour moi, a doit entrer dans le service public. Et il doit y avoir certaines limites au niveau de la slection des donneurs et des porteuses, avec une srieuse rflexion avant.

----------


## GPPro

> Fiscaliser les rentes du capital, c'est de "droite" ? Ah. Mot qui ne veut strictement rien dire au passage. Tu veux la preuve que Macron est libral-libertaire ? Il va libraliser comme prvu la procration : http://www.lefigaro.fr/actualite-fra...-pour-2018.php
> 
> On vous l'avait dit il y a 5 ans que vous ouvriez la bote de Pandore imbciles heureux que vous tiez. Vous avez enfin un prsident  votre image, profitez-en.


Assimiler le PEL au "capital"... Waouh, on aura tout vu ici  :;):

----------


## Ryu2000

> Dj il n'est question de la PMA


Oui forcment ils ne vont pas balancer tout d'un coup...
Ils y vont un peu progressivement.

L'tape 1 c'tait le mariage pour tous.
L'tape 2 a va tre la PMA.
L'tape 3 ce sera la GPA.
Ainsi de suite...




> une mesure de justice sociale destine  mettre fin  une forme de discrimination  l'gard des femmes lesbiennes et clibataires.


Dans quelques annes on va nous dire qu'il y a une forme de discrimination  l'gard des hommes homosexuels et il y aura la GPA.




> Quand aux histoires d'thique des $^$* de la manif "contre" tous, si le fait de dtourner la mdecine n'est pas "thique" pour un couple homo, cela ne l'est pas non plus pour un couple htro


Non mais a n'a strictement aucun rapport avec l'thique de dtourner la mdecine...

Les gens de la manif pour tous, trouvaient que le mariage tait sacr que ce n'tait pas juste une question administrative, qu'il avait un lien avec la construction d'une famille (donc forcment li  l'htrosexualit chez l'humain).
En plus il y avait une histoire de contraste, de complmentarit, etc.
D'ailleurs les individus homosexuels ont toujours eu le droit de sa marier, mais avec une personne du sexe oppos...

Le mariage pour tous c'est galement la porte ouverte  la PMA, qui est la porte ouverte  la GPA, qui va ouvrir des failles pour les pdophiles.
Ce sera plus facile pour certains pdophile d'avoir accs  des tout petits enfants.

Quand on ajoute une fonction, on augmente le risque de bug.

----------


## Charvalos

> D'ailleurs les individus homosexuels ont toujours eu le droit de sa marier, mais avec une personne du sexe oppos...


 ::mouarf::  ::mouarf::  ::mouarf::   ::ptdr:: 

Je pense qu' la fin de l'anne, il y aurait de quoi crire un roman.  ::dehors::

----------


## Ryu2000

> 


Non mais c'est pas si con que a en a l'air...

En faite la mariage c'tait le seul truc avec une parit parfaite.
C'tait 50% homme, 50% femme, la pure galit.

Parce que certains pensent que les gens de la manif pour tous taient homophobe, alors qu'en fait non.
Ils n'aimaient juste pas qu'on change les rgles de traditions anciennes.
Au final ils n'avaient aucun pouvoir, ils avaient 0% d'influence, ils ne pesaient rien du tout.

De toutes faon il y a peu de couples homosexuels qui souhaitent se marier et/ou avoir des enfants.
Mais par contre des lois vont changer et vont permettre des trucs qui pourront tre exploit par les mauvaises personnes...

----------


## seedbarrett

> Non mais c'est pas si con que a en a l'air...
> Parce que certains pensent que les gens de la manif pour tous taient homophobe, alors qu'en fait non.


Ryu2000 et son spectacle one man show, bientt au point phmre.  ::aie::

----------


## Zirak

> Oui forcment ils ne vont pas balancer tout d'un coup...
> Ils y vont un peu progressivement.
> 
> L'tape 1 c'tait le mariage pour tous.
> L'tape 2 a va tre la PMA.
> L'tape 3 ce sera la GPA.
> Ainsi de suite...
> 
> Dans quelques annes on va nous dire qu'il y a une forme de discrimination  l'gard des hommes homosexuels et il y aura la GPA.


 :Boule de cristal: 

Ta capacit  prdire le futur me fascine toujours autant. Et mme si il y a la GPA o est le problme, du moment que c'est rglement comme il faut ? 

De quel droit tu peux dcider qui mrite ou non, qui devrait avoir le droit ou non, d'avoir des enfants ? T'as beau tre htro (je suppose vu les btises que tu racontes sur les homos), et probablement fertile (hlas), cela ne tiendrait qu' moi, tu n'aurais pas le droit de te reproduire, juste par peur de comment tu risquerais d'duquer tes enfants et que l'on se retrouve avec plusieurs comme toi. Mais ce n'est pas moi qui choisi.  

On a les connaissances pour la GPA, on le fait dj dans de nombreux pays pour aider des htros et aussi des homos, en quoi a te gne que des gens essaient d'tre heureux en fondant une famille ? Ca va impacter ta vie ? Non, du coup, c'est comme pour les gniafrons de la manif pour tous, faut tre sacrment con pour manifester contre un truc qui ne nous impacte pas, et qui en plus, permettrait  d'autres d'tre heureux...

Au contraire, vaut mieux avoir une GPA officielle, rglemente, suivie, et surveille, que des trucs fait  l'arrache dans des pays trangers, avec de possibles magouilles / trafics, comme cela se passe actuellement.





> Non mais a n'a strictement aucun rapport avec l'thique de dtourner la mdecine...
> 
> Les gens de la manif pour tous, trouvaient que le mariage tait sacr que ce n'tait pas juste une question administrative, qu'il avait un lien avec la construction d'une famille (donc forcment li  l'htrosexualit chez l'humain).
> En plus il y avait une histoire de contraste, de complmentarit, etc.


Merci de lire l'article avant de participer, Cela ne sert  rien de me sortir les arguments de quand ils taient contre le mariage pour tous, alors que la, on parle de la PMA, et que dans l'article il est bien question d'thique et de dtournement du rle de la mdecine...





> D'ailleurs les individus homosexuels ont toujours eu le droit de sa marier, mais avec une personne du sexe oppos...


Mon dieu qu'il est con...




> Le mariage pour tous c'est galement la porte ouverte  la PMA, qui est la porte ouverte  la GPA, qui va ouvrir des failles pour les pdophiles.
> *Ce sera plus facile pour certains pdophile d'avoir accs  des tout petits enfants.*
> 
> Quand on ajoute une fonction, on augmente le risque de bug.


Mon dieu qu'il est trs con...

Tu crois qu'un pdophile va se faire chier  payer et  commander un bb sur internet, attendre 9 mois qu'il soit pondu via une GPA, et ensuite l'lever pendant X annes (X tant gal  l'ge de prfrence du pdophile en question), ou pire, chercher une mre porteuse pour son sperme  lui (et attendre les 9 mois + X annes, sans parler des dmarches et du fait d'tre fich partout), alors qu'il peut choper le 1er gamin venu dans la rue ou dans un parc ?  ::roll:: 

Tu sais que 7 actes de pdophilie sur 10, sont fait par un membre de la famille ? Pas besoin de GPA hein :p

----------


## Grogro

Tu es libral-libertaire : c'est ton choix politique, assume-le Zirak et ne vient pas pleurer quand une loi librale contrevient  tes intrts immdiat et remet en cause ta capacit  "jouir sans entrave" l, maintenant, tout de suite.

Et j'espre que je ne te verrai jamais donner des leons d'thique sur ce forum aprs l'incroyable cynisme consumriste dont tu viens de faire preuve en quelques posts.

Edit : juste comme a pour la modration, vous avez une fois de plus un excellent motif pour bannir dfinitivement Ruy machin. Parce que ses propos, haineux, tombent manifestement sous le coup de la loi. Le gugusse vient, tranquillement,  la frache, dcontract du gland, d'assimiler l'homosexualit  la pdophilie. Je ne sais pas ce qu'il vous faut de plus.

----------


## Zirak

> Tu es libral-libertaire : c'est ton choix politique, assume-le Zirak et ne vient pas pleurer quand une loi librale contrevient  tes intrts immdiat et remet en cause ta capacit  "jouir sans entrave" l, maintenant, tout de suite.
> 
> Et j'espre que je ne te verrai jamais donner des leons d'thique sur ce forum aprs l'incroyable cynisme consumriste dont tu viens de faire preuve en quelques posts.


Gn ? 

Donc tre pour le fait que les homos aient les mmes "droits" et "possibilits" que les htros, fait de moi un libral-libertaire sur tous les plans ? 

Moi consumriste ? Alors que j'ai plutt tendance  prner la dcroissance, et le retour au bio et tout le tintouin ? Je continue de porter des fringues que j'ai depuis le lyce (j'ai 35 ans hein), donc bon, niveau consumriste, je pense qu'on a vu pire... Je suis au contraire plutt contre le capitalisme et le no-libralisme, alors de l  tre un "li-li" comme ils disent...

Et accessoirement, je suis htro et clibataire, donc je ne vois pas en quoi, l'ouverture de la PMA me concerne de prs ou de loin actuellement ? Quelle partie remet en cause ma capacit  "jouir sans entrave" ? Je suis dans la mme boite depuis 10 ans, o je me fais harceler moralement pour une paie merdique bien en dessous du march (oui oui je sais, j'ai qu' changer de boite), j'ai pas de voiture / permis car je n'ai pas les moyens (et je n'habite pas dans le centre-ville d'une grosse ville,  la campagne dans un petit bled), et comme beaucoup de franais, je finis mes mois  dcouvert alors que je ne sors jamais ni ne m'achte pratiquement rien (je suis un vilain pirate qui tlcharge avant d'acheter). Bref, j'aimerais beaucoup que tu m'explique o se trouve toute cette "jouissance dont je profite au quotidien" ? 

Alors vous tes bien gentil avec toutes vos "grilles de lecture" qui dfinissent les gens en fonction de telle ou telle opinion, mais il va bien falloir vous les mettre o je pense  un moment o un autre, car comme tout le monde le rpte sur ce forum, sans jamais l'appliquer (moi le premier parfois), le monde est lgrement plus "nuanc" hein...

Enfin bon, c'tait bien tent de vouloir appliquer tes dernires lectures  mon cas, mais tu es tomb totalement  ct de la plaque. Ou alors si je suis ton raisonnement jusqu'au bout, tous les gens (de gauche ou de droite) n'tant pas contre la PMA, sont libraux-libertaires ? Et donc ceux contre la PMA sont quoi ? Ou tu considres que tous les gens tant globalement contre la loi travail sont libraux-libertaires ? J'ai un peu de mal  te suivre...

Et je rappelle accessoirement que : 

- tre pour la PMA / GPA, ne veut pas dire tre ok pour que cela soit fait n'importe comment sans un minimum de contrle / rglementation / suivi / ce que tu veux.
- tre contre la loi travail actuelle ne signifie pas non plus, tre compltement contre le moindre changement du code du travail. 

Donc je le redis, je veux bien le cheminement qui te permet d'arriver  ta conclusion me concernant, car je ne vois pas du tout comment tu te dmerdes...  ::mouarf:: 

Edit: ah et si j'tais lib-lib, j'aurais vot Macron au lieu d'tre abstentionniste, et je ne passerais pas autant de temps  critiquer toutes les conneries qu'il raconte / fait.

Edit2 : pour ton edit, tu pisse dans un violon, tant qu'il ne "personnalise" pas le dbat en devenant grossier  ton gard, il ne craint rien, j'ai dj fait les mmes remarques que toi concernant le ct "hors-la-loi" de certains de ses propos, a m'a valu une modration de mon message, et un ban temporaire. La modration, c'est comme le Fight Club, la 1re rgle de DVP : on ne parle pas de la modration.  ::aie::  (confirm par mp par d'autres membres ayant eu le mme souci - cela tant dit, ce message risque d'tre auto-dtruit quand ils passeront par l).

----------


## Grogro

Il y aurait long  dire  ton message mais il est dj 18h et j'ai soif.  ::aie:: 
Je t'invite au minimum  lire Clouscard, Philippe Muray et Micha en bon monsieur Jourdain qui est libral-libertaire sans mme en avoir conscience. 




> Edit2 : pour ton edit, tu pisse dans un violon, tant qu'il ne "personnalise" pas le dbat en devenant grossier  ton gard, il ne craint rien, j'ai dj fait les mmes remarques que toi concernant le ct "hors-la-loi" de certains de ses propos, a m'a valu une modration de mon message, et un ban temporaire. La modration, c'est comme le Fight Club, la 1re rgle de DVP : on ne parle pas de la modration.  (confirm par mp par d'autres membres ayant eu le mme souci - cela tant dit, ce message risque d'tre auto-dtruit quand ils passeront par l).


Et... je comprends beaucoup mieux ta stratgie de fond avec lui et pourquoi tu persistes  ne pas ignorer ses neries monstrueuses. Mais je n'en dirais pas plus pour ne pas influencer le rsultat de l'exprience.  ::aie::

----------


## Zirak

> Il y aurait long  dire  ton message mais il est dj 18h et j'ai soif.


Y'a rien qui presse, mais j'aimerais volontiers l'explication quand mme, quand tu auras le temps, que cela soit sur ce fil, ou en mp (pour ne pas tre trop HS suivant quand arrivera ta rponse).

Car mme si je me pencherais sur ces messieurs ci-dessous quand j'aurai le temps, d'une part il n'est pas dit que nous comprenions la mme chose de leurs crits, comme a, je pourrais comparer ma lecture  la tienne justement et voir si oui ou non, je tombe d'accord sur ta conclusion, et d'autre part, je maintiens ce que j'ai dit, les "grilles de lecture" fournies par ces auteurs, c'est un peu comme les stats, tu peux en sortir des gnralits, mais a ne s'applique pas forcment  titre individuel, chacun a un vcu diffrent, et ne tombe pas forcment dans les bonnes cases sur tous les points.  :;): 




> Je t'invite au minimum  lire Clouscard, Philippe Muray et Micha en bon monsieur Jourdain qui est libral-libertaire sans mme en avoir conscience.

----------


## Ryu2000

> d'assimiler l'homosexualit  la pdophilie.


Mais pas du tout...

J'ai dis qu'avec le commerce d'enfant il allait tre plus simple pour les rseaux pdophiles de capturer des enfants. (a n'a aucun lien avec les homosexuels, par contre a a un lien avec PMA/GPA qui viennent avec le mariage pour tous, quelque part le mariage pour tous tait un prtexte pour mettre en place la PMA/GPA en France)

Je pensais  des histoires un peu comme a :
Le couple pdophile prostituait son fils



> Un Amricain a t condamn  40 ans de prison pour avoir viol et livr  des pdophiles l'enfant conu avec une mre porteuse et lev avec son compagnon. Des films ont t tourns en France.





> Tu sais que 7 actes de pdophilie sur 10, sont fait par un membre de la famille ?


Ce n'est pas ce type de pdophilie dont je parle, moi je parle de la pdophile d'lite ou de rseau.

Il y a des gros soupons de pdophilie pour plusieurs anciens ministres (ou personnalits).
Avec des citations comme :
"Au-dessus de 14 ans c'est dgueulasse" Frdric Mitterrand
 Vous savez que la sexualit dun gosse, cest absolument fantastique. [] Quand une petite fille, de 5 ans, commence  vous dshabiller cest fantastique ! Cest fantastique parce que cest un jeu absolument rotico-maniaque !  Daniel Cohn-Bendit
Il existe une vido de Thierry Levy qui parle de pdophilie et il fait flipper le type.




> Tu crois qu'un pdophile va se faire chier  payer et  commander un bb sur internet, attendre 9 mois qu'il soit pondu via une GPA


Non, mais plus quelque chose comme a :
Des parents abandonnent leurs enfants adopts sur Internet, au profit des pdophiles

Il y aura des gens qui commanderont un bb et qui s'en lasseront, mme si a ne reprsentera pas un gros nombre...
Adopts, ils sont abandonns une deuxime fois



> Entre 5 et 15% des enfants adopts en France sont confis aux services sociaux. Dans certains cas extrmes, les parents adoptifs abandonnent dfinitivement leurs enfants.


C'est pas totalement impossible ce que je dis :
Adopt et viol, six annes en enfer



> Deux hommes qui avaient adopt un petit garon en Russie ont abus de lui pendant prs de six ans. Lun des deux a t condamn  40 ans de prison la semaine dernire, lautre connatra sa peine plus tard.

----------


## Zirak

Et je peux te sortir 150 fois plus d'articles sur des parents htros qui battent / abandonnent / tuent leurs enfants qu'ils ont fait eux-mmes sans les adopter. 

De mme que je peux te sortir 150 fois plus d'articles sur des actes de pdophilies perptrs par des membres de la famille ou des connaissances proches qu'effectus par des personnalits ou des politiciens.

Ce n'est absolument pas un argument pour ne pas ouvrir la PMA aux homosexuels.

Dans tous les domaines il y a des gens qui font n'importe quoi, il faut trouver les parades pour les empcher de faire, et/ou de recommencer, c'est tout, on ne peut pas tout interdire non plus sous prtexte que 0.0001% de la population mondiale (voir moins) sont des pdophiles, ou autres, sinon on interdirait tout.

Encore une fois, pour l'instant il n'est pas question de GPA, on verra a le moment venu si jamais c'est le cas. Il ne s'agit ici que d'ouvrir la PMA  plus de monde, donc tout ton discours compltement HS sur la pdophilie, (HS aussi bien par rapport  la PMA qu' la GPA d'ailleurs), merci de le garder dans ta poche.

Faut arrter de rflchir en ne te basant uniquement que sur des faits-divers dans les journaux hein, rappelles-toi, ce sont des merdias qui mentent tout le temps...  ::ptdr::

----------


## ddoumeche

> L'tat passe son temps  privatiser ce qui est rentable, puis  se plaindre de ne plus avoir de sous pour financer ce qui ne l'est pas...


Mais, question de bon sens & sans arrire pense, qui va acheter des entreprises non rentables ?




> Le principe de donner les moyens aux couples homo d'avoir des enfants ne me choque pas. Le principe des mres porteuses non plus (a a toujours exist au fond, de mme que les nanas qui font des bbs seules). Par contre, qu'on en fasse commerce, a me gne. Pour moi, a doit entrer dans le service public. Et il doit y avoir certaines limites au niveau de la slection des donneurs et des porteuses, avec une srieuse rflexion avant.


Pas besoin qu'ils "fassent" des enfants, il leur suffit d'en adopter dans les orphelinats. Ce qui tombe bien car c'est aussi pris en charge par l'tat.




> Et je peux te sortir 150 fois plus d'articles sur des parents htros qui battent / abandonnent / tuent leurs enfants qu'ils ont fait eux-mmes sans les adopter. 
> 
> De mme que je peux te sortir 150 fois plus d'articles sur des actes de pdophilies perptrs par des membres de la famille ou des connaissances proches qu'effectus par des personnalits ou des politiciens.
> 
> Ce n'est absolument pas un argument pour ne pas ouvrir la PMA aux homosexuels.


Non mais ce n'est pas une raison pour ouvrir la PMA aux homosexuels non plus. Ils ne sont pas striles par dfinition

----------


## Invit

> Pas besoin qu'ils "fassent" des enfants, il leur suffit d'en adopter dans les orphelinats. Ce qui tombe bien car c'est aussi pris en charge par l'tat.


C'est vrai aussi. L'adoption est ouverte au commun des mortels maintenant, ou il faut encore tre riche et traditionaliste pour avoir une chance de peut-tre caresser l'espoir d'ici une dizaine d'annes ?

----------


## Ryu2000

> Et je peux te sortir 150 fois plus d'articles sur des parents htros qui battent / abandonnent / tuent leurs enfants qu'ils ont fait eux-mmes sans les adopter.


Bon en mme temps, les affaires pdophiles qui concernent des puissants sont bien cach.
Il y a des personnes hautes dans la hirarchie qui protgent l'lite pdophile, du coup la base fait bien son travail, mais a fini par coincer en remontant.
Il faut voir des choses comme l'intervention de Roger Holeindre  propos de Jack Lang.
tudier les procs de l'affaire Outreau peut tre intressant galement, etc.

On ne connait pas toute la vrit sur les rseaux pdophiles... (il n'y a que les dossiers sur les pdophiles isols qui sortent)
Il y a beaucoup d'enfants qui ont disparu et dont on ne parle pas...




> Encore une fois, pour l'instant il n'est pas question de GPA


Oui ben a a fait comme a :
- Ok il y a le mariage pour tous, mais il n'y aura jamais la PMA/GPA
- Ok, il y a la PMA, mais il n'y aura peut tre pas la GPA
...

Il y aura forcment la GPA dans quelques annes (selon le successeur de Macron).




> il leur suffit d'en adopter dans les orphelinats.


Il parait que c'est satur (dj avant le mariage pour tous), pour adopt un enfant en France a prend des annes.

----------


## Zirak

> Non mais ce n'est pas une raison pour ouvrir la PMA aux homosexuels non plus. Ils ne sont pas striles par dfinition


Par dfinition non, certains le sont probablement tout de mme, ils ne sont pas "immuniss".

Donc pourquoi une personne homosexuelle et strile n'aurait pas le droit  la PMA ? Actuellement ce n'est bas que sur l'orientation sexuelle de la personne, ce qui est de la discrimination. Point.

Mme le comit d'thique s'est prononc en faveur de l'ouverture de la PMA aux couples lesbiens, donc ce n'est mme pas question de a.  

Et je rappelle aussi qu'accessoirement il n'est pas question que des homosexuels, aujourd'hui, la PMA n'est pas non plus autorise pour les femmes seules, mme "htro".


Sinon oui, il y a l'adoption... Qui est dj un parcours du combattant pour un couple htro, et depuis 4 ans que la loi est passe pour les gays, eh bien, les adoptions sont mme plus compliques, que cela soit pour des enfants trangers (car peu de pays acceptent les demandes de couples gays), ou pour des enfants franais car on y retrouve en partie nos amis de la manif pour tous dans les comits qui valident ou non les demandes, et du coup, les demandes sont plus ou moins bottes en touche.

Aujourd'hui il est plus facile d'adopter en tant que parent isol puis de se marier ensuite, que d'adopter en tant que couple gay.

On en arrive  parler d'anonymiser les demandes d'adoptions, comme pour les logements sociaux, pour viter ces discriminations... Mais oui, tout va bien, et "ils n'ont qu'".

----------


## ddoumeche

> C'est vrai aussi. L'adoption est ouverte au commun des mortels maintenant, ou il faut encore tre riche et traditionaliste pour avoir une chance de peut-tre caresser l'espoir d'ici une dizaine d'annes ?


Si par traditionnaliste, tu veux dire qui a au minimum 4 enfants, je ne vois pas en quoi c'est un problme. Si tu veux dire htrosexuel ce qui reste la norme (encore heureux), cela prend 3  4 ans, ce qui encourage les gens  aller les acheter dans le tiers monde.





> Bon en mme temps, les affaires pdophiles qui concernent des puissants sont bien cach.
> Il y a des personnes hautes dans la hirarchie qui protgent l'lite pdophile, du coup la base fait bien son travail, mais a fini par coincer en remontant.
> Il faut voir des choses comme l'intervention de Roger Holeindre  propos de Jack Lang.


Oui enfin les affaires de murs dans la haute ont toujours t touffes, et l'extrme-droite aime bien entretenir la confusion entre viol sur mineur etc... donc tant qu'il n'y a pas de plainte, c'est de la rumeur.




> Il y aura forcment la GPA dans quelques annes (selon le successeur de Macron).
> 
> Il parait que c'est satur (dj avant le mariage pour tous), pour adopt un enfant en France a prend des annes.


Aucun soucis, il suffit d'interdire l'IVG

----------


## Ryu2000

> Aucun soucis, il suffit d'interdire l'IVG


a changerait rien...
Une femme qui veut tuer le ftus qu'elle porte, le tuera. (en plus il suffit d'aller dans un pays voisin...)
Et il faut que a reste lgal.

Les lois vont changer, un jour on va nous dire que les hommes homosexuels ont des difficults  devenir pre.
D'un ct il vont simplifier l'adoption (peut tre des arrangements avec des pays du tiers monde ou quelque chose) et de l'autre ils vont lgaliser la GPA.

----------


## ddoumeche

> a changerait rien...
> Une femme qui veut tuer le ftus qu'elle porte, le tuera. (en plus il suffit d'aller dans un pays voisin...)
> Et il faut que a reste lgal.


Ah que non, on a not une baisse des naissances avec la lgalisation de l'IVG, et donc cela ne concernerait que les bourgeoises. Je ne comprend pas certains, ca chouine pour avoir l'IVG et aprs cela rclame la PMA.

----------


## Marco46

> Mais, question de bon sens & sans arrire pense, qui va acheter des entreprises non rentables ?


Quelqu'un qui pense pouvoir mieux grer et tout dpend du prix. Simple question de bon sens.

----------


## Marco46

> Les notions de "Gauche" et de "Droite" sont dprcies aujourd'hui.
> En Marche n'est ni de gauche ni de droite (enfin surtout "ni de gauche" ^^ lol).


Tout  fait, pour citer PEB : "C'est pile au milieu, bien dans ton cul".  ::aie::

----------


## Ryu2000

> ca chouine pour avoir l'IVG et aprs cela rclame la PMA.


Il existe des bons arguments pour l'IVG comme :
- Je suis tomb enceinte aprs un viol, je ne suis pas super motiv pour lever cet enfant, a va tre bizarre quand il posera des questions sur son pre
- Ma carrire me demande trop de temps, j'ai pas le temps d'tre enceinte
- J'tais trop bourr, je ne sais pas qui est le pre, mais de toute faon dans le tas c'tait tous des connards
- Je prend rgulirement de lhrone et de la ktamine, j'ai un peu peur que mon bb ne soit pas viable
- Je voulais une sodomie

Bon aprs on pourrait peut tre faire un systme d'adoption.
Il parait que c'est violent pour le corps l'avortement, l'organisme ne comprend pas trop ce qu'il ce passe.
Aprs le psychologique en prend un coup, certaines femmes se sont senti hyper mal aprs l'avortement.
En plus on ne fait mme pas de recherche sur les cellules souches avec les ftus.

----------


## ddoumeche

> Par dfinition non, certains le sont probablement tout de mme, ils ne sont pas "immuniss".
> 
> Donc pourquoi une personne homosexuelle et strile n'aurait pas le droit  la PMA ? Actuellement ce n'est bas que sur l'orientation sexuelle de la personne, ce qui est de la discrimination. Point.
> 
> Aujourd'hui il est plus facile d'adopter en tant que parent isol puis de se marier ensuite, que d'adopter en tant que couple gay.
> 
> On en arrive  parler d'anonymiser les demandes d'adoptions, comme pour les logements sociaux, pour viter ces discriminations... Mais oui, tout va bien, et "ils n'ont qu'".


Ah mais les partisans de la PMA pour tous ne veulent pas la restreindre aux couples striles, mais l'ouvrir " toutes les femmes". Donc il y a bien discrimination envers les htrosexuels qui vont se trouver  payer pour les "non-traditionnalistes" refusant la mthode naturelle.

Oui ils n'ont qu'. Comme les hommes qui aiment les hommes ont toujours fait. Comme papa a mis son zizi dans maman et que le petit Jean Charles est ne, mme s'il a mal tourn  ::lol::  Et Jean Charles peut faire un pacs de convenance avec Anne Sophie qui vit sinon avec Marie Charlotte pour lui transmettre ses gnes, et faire un petit Jean Claude qui ira avec ses papas et une petite Claudine qui ira avec ses mamans.

Plutt qu'on ne lui torche le cul parce que tout doit tre  la charge de l'tat dans ce pays d'assists.

----------


## ddoumeche

> Il existe des bons arguments pour l'IVG comme :
> - Je suis tomb enceinte aprs un viol, je ne suis pas super motiv pour lever cet enfant, a va tre bizarre quand il posera des questions sur son pre
> - Ma carrire me demande trop de temps, j'ai pas le temps d'tre enceinte
> - J'tais trop bourr, je ne sais pas qui est le pre, mais de toute faon dans le tas c'tait tous des connards
> - Je prend rgulirement de lhrone et de la ktamine, j'ai un peu peur que mon bb ne soit pas viable
> - Je voulais une sodomie


- certaines femmes tombes enceintes aprs un viol aiment leurs enfants, il suffit de raconter ensuite une histoire sur un pre imaginaire. Sinon il reste l'accouchement sous X
- et bien prend des moyens contraceptif
- on a pas encore trouv le gne de la connerie et l'tat devrait venir en aide aux mre clibataires
- il reste l'avortement thrapeutique
-  ::roll:: 





> Quelqu'un qui pense pouvoir mieux grer et tout dpend du prix. Simple question de bon sens.


Ce n'est pas qu'une question de bon sens. Si tu prends certaines entreprises comme la SNCF, c'est une entreprise qui ne sera jamais rentable pour des raisons structurelles n'ayant rien  voir avec le status des cheminots

----------


## Invit

> Ah mais les partisans de la PMA pour tous ne veulent pas la restreindre aux couples striles, mais l'ouvrir " toutes les femmes". Donc il y a bien discrimination envers les htrosexuels qui vont se trouver  payer pour les tars qui refusent la mthode naturelle.


Tu parles du prix pour la collectivit ? Il y a des tonnes d'autres exemples similaires. Je ne suis pas forcment pour que la mdecine "de confort" (faute de meilleur terme) soit rembourse par la scu, mais de l  appeler a de la discrimination c'est tir par les cheveux.




> Et Jean Charles peut faire un pacs de convenance avec Anne Sophie qui vit sinon avec Marie Charlotte pour lui transmettre ses gnes, et faire un petit Jean Claude qui ira avec ses papas et une petite Claudine qui ira avec ses mamans.


Mais est-ce que c'est lgal a ? Si je veux faire un bb avec mon pote homo pour le donner au couple aprs, j'ai le droit ? Je ne crois pas, si ?

----------


## ddoumeche

> Tu parles du prix pour la collectivit ? Il y a des tonnes d'autres exemples similaires. Je ne suis pas forcment pour que la mdecine "de confort" (faute de meilleur terme) soit rembourse par la scu, mais de l  appeler a de la discrimination c'est tir par les cheveux.


A partir du moment o il n'y a pas d'infertilit, c'est du confort. Pour le cas des couples homosexuels infertiles, je n'ai pas d'avis hormis le fait que la GPA n'est pas une valeur de gauche




> Mais est-ce que c'est lgal a ? Si je veux faire un bb avec mon pote homo pour le donner au couple aprs, j'ai le droit ? Je ne crois pas, si ?


Tu te pacses ou mme pas, tu te "spares" aprs avoir dclar le nom du pre et le couple s'arrange pour la garde des enfants. Il n'y a pas de case  cocher "le pre est-il homosexuel" en obsttrique.

----------


## Ryu2000

> -


Mais ne cassez mes blagues  ::pleure::  (bon aprs j'ai un sens d' humour particulier...)

Et l je parlais de quand c'tait dj trop tard, donc la rponse "utiliser des moyens de contraception" ne fonctionne pas.
L'avortement thrapeutique reste un avortement.




> certaines femmes tombes enceintes aprs un viol aiment leurs enfants


Moi je raconterais la vrit, c'est pas bien de mentir  un enfant.
Bon cela dit je ne peux pas tomber enceinte, donc...

==================
Il faudrait revenir sur Macron.
On peut faire un lien avec les JO de Paris et Macron ?

Les premires manifestations anti Macron ont eu lieu.
Je me demande si c'est un record (entre la prise du pouvoir et les manifs).

----------


## Charvalos

> Bon cela dit je ne peux pas tomber enceinte, donc...


T'es sr de a ?  ::pastaper::  

 ::dehors::

----------


## Grogro

> Ah que non, on a not une baisse des naissances avec la lgalisation de l'IVG, et donc cela ne concernerait que les bourgeoises. Je ne comprend pas certains, ca chouine pour avoir l'IVG et aprs cela rclame la PMA.


Pas spcialement, le nombre annuel d'IVG (lgales) s'est trs rapidement stabilis. Il y avait mme plus d'IVG clandestines qu'il n'y a eu d'IVG lgales aprs la loi Veil. On a surtout vu apparaitre une crise conomique systmique  partir de 1974, couple  la bulle immo qui merge dans les annes 80. Et une forte baisse de la fertilit masculine, partout,  partir du dbut des annes 70 (personne ne sais rellement pourquoi, c'est multifactoriel). Le point d'inflexion est antrieur  1974 : https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikiped...png?uselang=fr

----------


## Zirak

> Je ne comprend pas certains, ca chouine pour avoir l'IVG et aprs cela rclame la PMA.


...

Oui donc arriv  ce niveau l, je ne peux plus rien. 

Quel est le rapport ? (Jon merci d'viter la blague sur les rapports sexuels  ::D: ).

D'un ct  tu as des femmes qui veulent pouvoir ne pas garder un enfant pour diffrentes raisons (peu importe ton jugement sur ces raisons). Et de l'autre des femmes qui veulent pouvoir avoir un enfant, mme si de base, elles ne le peuvent pas, pour diffrentes raisons (peu importe ton jugement sur ces raisons galement).

Elles ont beau toutes tres des femmes, c'est quand mme 2 catgories et 2 demandes diffrentes, qui n'ont rien de contradictoire. 






> Ah mais les partisans de la PMA pour tous ne veulent pas la restreindre aux couples striles, mais l'ouvrir " toutes les femmes". Donc il y a bien discrimination envers les htrosexuels qui vont se trouver  payer pour les "non-traditionnalistes" refusant la mthode naturelle.


Et donc la, la discrimination te choque, mais pas dans l'autre sens ? Donc en fait ce qui te gne, c'est juste que cela pourrait potentiellement toucher ton porte-monnaie ? 





> Oui ils n'ont qu'. Comme les hommes qui aiment les hommes ont toujours fait. Comme papa a mis son zizi dans maman et que le petit Jean Charles est ne, mme s'il a mal tourn  Et Jean Charles peut faire un pacs de convenance avec Anne Sophie qui vit sinon avec Marie Charlotte pour lui transmettre ses gnes, et faire un petit Jean Claude qui ira avec ses papas et une petite Claudine qui ira avec ses mamans.


Donc pour viter aux htros traditionalistes de payer pour les autres, tu conseilles aux homos de mentir au fisc et  l'Etat, et donc de leur faire perdre de l'argent, argent qui sera ensuite rcupr par les impts pays aussi par les htros traditionalistes. GG beau calcul, rien  dire... C'est sr que conseiller la fraude fiscale pour viter l'ouverture de la PMA, je ne peux pas lutter contre ce genre d'argument...

Enfin bon, t'a beau mettre un petit smiley pour faire passer la pilule, considrer que le petit Jean-Charles a "mal tourn" car il est devenu gay, je pense que tout est dit.


@Grogro : dans ta grille de lecture, c'est un quoi un mec qui n'aime pas les homos, qui ne veut pas plus que a l'galit homme / femme, pas plus que l'galit htro / homo, et qui fait bien passer le message que la GPA "ce n'est pas de droite !", etc etc ??

On peut toujours appeler a un gros rac de droite, ou a a chang aussi ?  ::aie::

----------


## Grogro

> @Grogro : dans ta grille de lecture, c'est un quoi un mec qui n'aime pas les homos, qui ne veut pas plus que a l'galit homme / femme, pas plus que l'galit htro / homo, et qui fait bien passer le message que la GPA "ce n'est pas de droite !", etc etc ??
> 
> On peut toujours appeler a un gros rac de droite, ou a a chang aussi ?


L'galit existe pleinement depuis 1981, que tu le veuilles ou non. C'est aussi simple que a. Il a dit que la GPA "n'est pas une valeur de gauche". La marchandisation du corps et l'esclavagisme du ventre des nigriane au profit de riches bourgeois occidentaux, sans compter une violence psychologique innommable aussi bien pour la mre porteuse que pour l'enfant, ce n'est effectivement pas de gauche il me semble, c'est une valeur purement librale (et mme no-librale). Sauf si le libralisme est de gauche. Quant  savoir si c'est une valeur de droite, les droiteux eux-mme ne savent plus o ils en sont ni quelles sont leurs valeurs depuis qu'ils se sont sentis trahis par leur messie. Ils nagent en pleine confusion.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Quel est le rapport ?


Au lieu d'avorter d'un ct et de commander un bb sur catalogue de l'autre, on pourrait essayer de mettre les 2 groupes en contact.
Si une femme qui souhaitait avorter dcide de l'emmener  terme pour qu'il soit adopt a pourrait tre un peu plus cool que l'alternative. (on vite un avortement et une femme porteuse)




> pas plus que l'galit htro / homo


Avant les homos taient trs fiers d'tre diffrents, ils ne voulaient pas se marier et encore moins avoir des enfants.
a a un peu changer.

Enfin bon ya encore a :
Le "chemsex", mlange de sexe et de drogue, une pratique qui se dveloppe en Europe

----------


## Marco46

> Ce n'est pas qu'une question de bon sens. Si tu prends certaines entreprises comme la SNCF, c'est une entreprise qui ne sera jamais rentable pour des raisons structurelles n'ayant rien  voir avec le status des cheminots


Tu parles de l'activit de transport ou de la gestion du rseau ferr ?

----------


## Marco46

> ...
> C'est sr que conseiller la fraude fiscale pour viter l'ouverture de la PMA, je ne peux pas lutter contre ce genre d'argument...


Bah l'tat plafonne bien sciemment les indemnits prudhommales pour permettre aux entreprises de budgtiser le viol de la loi (pas de la femme). C'est dans la ligne, ddoumeche est un macroniste qui s'ignore.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Quel est le rapport ? (Jon merci d'viter la blague sur les rapports sexuels ).


J'y avait mme pas pens...  ::whistle2::  
Et je reste sur mes positions...   ::dehors:: 




> Au lieu d'avorter d'un ct et de commander un bb sur catalogue de l'autre, on pourrait essayer de mettre les 2 groupes en contact.
> Si une femme qui souhaitait avorter dcide de l'emmener  terme pour qu'il soit adopt a pourrait tre un peu plus cool que l'alternative. (on vite un avortement et une femme porteuse)


Ben, en fait, on vite juste un avortement. On est directement dans la dfinition de mre porteuse.  ::aie::

----------


## Zirak

> L'galit existe pleinement depuis 1981, que tu le veuilles ou non. C'est aussi simple que a.


Elle existe sur le papier c'est tout, que vous le vouliez ou non... C'est aussi simple que a, et on en a des preuves rgulirement.





> Il a dit que la GPA "n'est pas une valeur de gauche". La marchandisation du corps et l'esclavagisme du ventre des nigriane au profit de riches bourgeois occidentaux, sans compter une violence psychologique innommable aussi bien pour la mre porteuse que pour l'enfant, ce n'est effectivement pas de gauche il me semble, c'est une valeur purement librale (et mme no-librale). Sauf si le libralisme est de gauche.


Que vienne faire les nigrianes la-dedans ? *On parle de l'ouverture de la PMA en France, pour les couples gays, et les mres seules*, pour des gens qui veulent pouvoir utiliser ce procd dans notre pays. Justement pareil pour la GPA, si tu peux le faire lgalement dans ton pays, (avec encore une fois, les contrles / scurits qui vont bien), tu n'as plus besoin d'aller exploiter / marchander des corps dans le tiers-monde,  ce que je sache, la GPA ne se fait pas que en exploitant des pauvres africains, c'est par exemple lgal aux USA dans la majorit des tats, et on ne mets pas un couteau sous la gorge de chaque femme pour louer leur ventre... 

C'est comme pour l'adoption, si ce n'tait pas un tel parcours du combattant en France (il y a des vrifications  faire, on est d'accord, mais tout de mme), et bien les gens n'iraient pas adopter  l'tranger, et on aurait peut-tre moins de "vente de bbs" dans certains pays pauvres.

En fait vous avez du bol que l'IT soit majoritairement masculin, et cela ne risque pas de changer, avec tous ces "bonhommes" qui savent mieux que les femmes ce qu'elles doivent faire, ce dont elles sont capables ou non, et surtout ce qu'elles peuvent faire ou non (et a fortiori avec leur propre corps)...

Si une femme veut tre mre porteuse, du moment qu'elle voit un psy pour voir si elle tiendrait le coup ou non, pour quelle raison elle veut le faire, etc. qu'il y a du suivi et un minimum de contrle, qu'est-ce que a peut bien vous faire  tous, bande de mecs ?  ::roll:: 

Si un couple gay, veut avoir un enfant, car ils / elles s'aiment et veulent fonder une famille, en quoi a vous regarde ? 

Je ne comprends pas ce besoin de faire chier son prochain pour un truc qui ne nous concerne pas...

----------


## Ryu2000

> JBen, en fait, on vite juste un avortement. On est directement dans la dfinition de mre porteuse.


Sous un certains angle oui, mais on vite la fcondation in vitro et la femme du tiers monde exploit.

Il y a des projets bizarre qui sont ralis, par exemple un enfant avec le code gntique de 3 parents :
Bb issu de 3 ADN. C'est dsormais possible au Royaume-Uni

Ou a :
Chirurgie de lADN pour bb sur mesure

----------


## seedbarrett

> Sous un certains angle oui, mais on vite la fcondation in vitro et la femme du tiers monde exploit.
> Ou a :
> Chirurgie de lADN pour bb sur mesure


Le meilleur moyen de s'assurer que son enfant ne votera pas "Ass au lino"  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Sous un certains angle oui, mais on vite la fcondation in vitro et la femme du tiers monde exploit.


C'est en lgifrant sur la GPA que l'on pourra viter l'exploitation de femmes du tiers monde. Donc, il y a tout un intrt  lgaliser la GPA.
C'est assez marrant, parce que tu as le raisonnement inverse avec le cannabis. Pour toi, il faut lgaliser le cannabis pour mettre fin aux trafics, mais par contre lgaliser la GPA, a renforcerait le trafic. C'est pas un peu contradictoire ?  ::weird::

----------


## Invit

> Sous un certains angle oui, mais on vite la fcondation in vitro et la femme du tiers monde exploit.


C'est pas obligatoire, pas plus que la location de 9 mois  10 000 dollars. Jusqu' prsent, en France on arrive  obtenir du sang sans payer les donneurs. On arriverait peut-tre  avoir des mres porteuses de la mme manire sans marchandisation. C'est sr que 9 mois c'est plus long, mais si les ricaines y arrivent pour 10 000 dollars, peut-tre que les franaises le feraient pour rien avec trois mois de repos en prime. Le truc, c'est que a doit tre plus violent pour la mre et l'enfant s'il y a fcondation naturelle. Avec une fcondation in vitro, comme c'est moins ton bb, c'est peut-tre plus facile. Cela dit, je suis assez d'accord avec ddoumeche sur certains points. Si on banalise la fcondation in vitro, je crains que ce soit un jour considr comme plus sr pour la sant que la fcondation naturelle. Et c'est un peu flippant.

----------


## ManusDei

> C'est pas obligatoire, pas plus que la location de 9 mois  10 000 dollars. Jusqu' prsent, en France on arrive  obtenir du sang sans payer les donneurs. On arriverait peut-tre  avoir des mres porteuses de la mme manire sans marchandisation.


Le Royaume-Uni y arrive, par exemple. De mmoire il y a entre 200 et 300 enfants ns par GPA par an.

----------


## Ryu2000

> C'est en lgifrant sur la GPA que l'on pourra viter l'exploitation de femmes du tiers monde. Donc, il y a tout un intrt  lgaliser la GPA.
> C'est assez marrant, parce que tu as le raisonnement inverse avec le cannabis. Pour toi, il faut lgaliser le cannabis pour mettre fin aux trafics, mais par contre lgaliser la GPA, a renforcerait le trafic. C'est pas un peu contradictoire ?


Non mais avec le cannabis il y a gros intrt personnel, ds que le gouvernement annoncera le projet de lgalisation, je surmonte ma phobie administrative pour remplir tous les formulaires afin de crer une entreprise pour produire du cannabis en intrieur, et aprs vous n'entendrez plus jamais parler de moi dans ce forum.
Je veux faire partie des pionniers du cannabis lgal Franais.  ::aie:: 

Blague  part, ce serait effectivement mieux de passer par des franaises, suivi mdicalement et bien rmunr que par des femmes du tiers monde.
De toute faon la GPA arrivera en France, il n'y a rien qui puisse l'arrter (C'est pas comme la lgalisation du cannabis qui semble ne jamais arriver... La France en retard sur le monde entier...).
Mais bon c'est quand mme bizarre de dire  quelqu'un "je t'embauche pour porter mon enfant", il y a un truc sacr qui a disparu, on arrtera pas le progrs, c'est vrai que a peut tre pratique pour les couples striles.

Peut tre qu'un jour il y aura moyen d'externaliser la grossesse non pas en passant par une tierce personne, mais avec une sorte dUtrus synthtique.

a me fait penser que la dernire saison d'American Horror Story parle d'un couple de lesbienne qui a un enfant.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Mais bon c'est quand mme bizarre de dire  quelqu'un "je t'embauche pour porter mon enfant"


Et pourquoi soit-il forcment y avoir un aspect mercantile ? Pourquoi ne pas pouvoir simplement penser, "Tu ne peux pas avoir d'enfants ? Mince ! Ben, tu veux que je te prte mon utrus ?"  ::roll::

----------


## ddoumeche

> Moi je raconterais la vrit, c'est pas bien de mentir  un enfant.


C'est pour son bien. De toute faon il vous harclera pour connaitre la vrit une fois adulte, donc il faudra enrober les choses et lui dire qu'il a t dsir.




> Pas spcialement, le nombre annuel d'IVG (lgales) s'est trs rapidement stabilis. Il y avait mme plus d'IVG clandestines qu'il n'y a eu d'IVG lgales aprs la loi Veil. On a surtout vu apparaitre une crise conomique systmique  partir de 1974, couple  la bulle immo qui merge dans les annes 80. Et une forte baisse de la fertilit masculine, partout,  partir du dbut des annes 70 (personne ne sais rellement pourquoi, c'est multifactoriel). Le point d'inflexion est antrieur  1974 : https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikiped...png?uselang=fr


En pratique, l'avortement n'est plus poursuivit en France depuis 1972. De plus, je doute fort de la vracit de ce graphe notamment sur la dcroissance des avortements clandestins... qui est au mieux au pifomtre.

Les chiffres de l'insee montre au contraire que la baisse des naissances concide avec la non pnalisation de l'avortement, et s'acclre avec sa lgalisation





> Tu parles de l'activit de transport ou de la gestion du rseau ferr ?


Je parle des investissements raliss dans l'infrastructure  grande vitesse et de l'achat de rames qui reprsentent l'quivalent de la dette du chemin de fer. Investissements qui ne seront rentabiliss, que les frais d'entretien et le fait que la seule ligne rentable aujourd'hui en europe soit Lyon-Paris.

----------


## Ryu2000

Zone euro: Macron tempte, Juncker tempre



> Europen convaincu et assum, Emmanuel Macron pouvait esprer compter sur le plein soutien de Bruxelles  ses projets. Mais la partie sannonce plus difficile que prvu, du moins sur la rforme de la zone euro.


J'aime bien l'illustration, Juncker et Merkel en parent et Macron en enfant a reflte bien la ralit.

----------


## Marco46

> Je parle des investissements raliss dans l'infrastructure  grande vitesse et de l'achat de rames qui reprsentent l'quivalent de la dette du chemin de fer. Investissements qui ne seront rentabiliss, que les frais d'entretien et le fait que la seule ligne rentable aujourd'hui en europe soit Lyon-Paris.


Ah ben ok mais j'ai envie de te dire normal. Depuis quand c'est au priv de financer et raliser directement l'amnagement du territoire ?

Ce qu'on voit avec le dploiement de la fibre optique est un dsastre et un gchis effroyable.

----------


## Grogro

> Ah ben ok mais j'ai envie de te dire normal. Depuis quand c'est au priv de financer et raliser directement l'amnagement du territoire ?
> 
> Ce qu'on voit avec le dploiement de la fibre optique est un dsastre et un gchis effroyable.


Depuis qu'on a invent les partenariats public-priv, qui servent au public pour se dfausser de leurs responsabilits de financement, et qui permettent  certains groupes privs trs proches des politiques de gagner une rente annuelle sur 50 ans (qui se rpercuteront videmment sur l'usager). Que le dit projet ait un sens conomique ou non. 

Pour les problmes de tlcoms France, c'est surtout que (merci Jupp), on a privatis les infrastructures en privatisant l'oprateur.

----------


## ddoumeche

> Ah ben ok mais j'ai envie de te dire normal. Depuis quand c'est au priv de financer et raliser directement l'amnagement du territoire ?
> 
> Ce qu'on voit avec le dploiement de la fibre optique est un dsastre et un gchis effroyable.


L'tat est obse et il est faible, ne sait plus se faire respecter

Jupp comme Jospin aprs lui n'a fait qu'appliquer les directives europennes

----------


## Zirak

> Et bien qu'elles donnent leurs enfants  l'assistance publique, qui les confiera  des couples homosexuels aimants, attentionns et tous roses, vu que selon la propagande Lgbt, les couples htrosexuels sont violents.


Mais lol...

Bah oui "elles ont qu'", on parle de porter un enfant l, pas de poser un colis  la poste... 

Si  la base l'enfant n'tait pas voulu, t'es bien gentil avec ton "elle n'a qu' le donner  l'assistance publique", mais faut quand mme le porter 9 mois avec les nauses et tout le tintouin (et les diffrents frais que a engage, niveau mdical, vestimentaire, alimentaire,...), interrompre une partie de ta vie pro, accoucher, tout a tout a...

Quant  l'assistance publique qui donnera l'enfant  un couple homosexuel, on t'explique justement qu'actuellement il y a de la discrimination  leur encontre, et qu'ils galrent encore plus  adopter que les htros...

Et maintenant tu en arrives  dnigrer la "propagande lgbt" en dformant galement leur propos  eux ? Oui donc en fait, tu n'as vraiment aucune honte...

La "propagande lgbt" ce n'est pas de dire que tous les htros sont violents, contrairement  ce que tu raconte, mais de dire  ceux qui prtendent qu'ils ne peuvent pas faire de bons parents, qu'ils ne feront pas spcialement de plus mauvais parents que les htros qui battent leurs enfants, et montrer que htro ou homo, cela n'a rien  voir avec le fait d'tre un bon ou un mauvais parent... Y'a quand mme une sacre nuance.  ::roll:: 

'fin bref, t'es homophobe (entre autres), assume tes opinions au lieu de dformer les propos de tout le monde pour essayer de trouver toutes les justifications possibles et imaginables. Tu as le droit de l'tre, je m'en fou, chacun son opinion, mais assume.

----------


## Ryu2000

> La "propagande lgbt" ce n'est pas de dire que tous les htros sont violents


Il existe des membres de la communaut LGBT qui sont bien extrmiste quand mme.
Il y en a qui ont clairement pt un cble et c'est ceux qu'on entend le plus...

Ils ont invent plein de "genre" et d'expressions trange (comme cisgenre pour dire que ton sexe correspond  ton genre...).
Les extrmistes LGBT sont hystriques, ils hurlent en permanence, ils sont remplit de haine (ou ils sont bloqu en caps lock, mais dans la vraie vie).

Un des genres les plus clbres :



> Kindergender : A gender where the adult party feels as if they are a kid trapped in an adults body. The adult party feels attraction to children as well...


Du coup a donne a les extrmistes LGBT (ils gueulent des trucs comme : FUCKING CIS WHITE MALE) :

----------


## ManusDei

Je pige pas vraiment votre opposition  la PMA pour les femmes.
L'ouverture de la PMA pour les femmes, c'est favoriser la naissance d'enfants dans un couple qui a envie d'lever un enfant, de l'aimer et de l'duquer. On a de plus suffisamment de recul aujourd'hui pour savoir que ces enfants vont bien (ou en tout cas ni mieux ni moins bien que les enfants des couples htros) donc c'est quoi le problme ?

( moins que vous soyez contre toute forme de PMA, comme Jos Bov)

----------


## Zirak

Ryu je t'en supplie tais-toi.

Arrtes de vouloir argumenter en prenant toujours les cas extrmes... Les extrmistes, peu importe le sujet (sexualit, religion, etc), ne reprsentent pas la majorit, ni mme l'opinion de la majorit. Ce n'est donc en aucun cas un argument pour quoi que ce soit.

Y'a des htros homophobes qui tapent sur des homos, et c'est pas pour autant que je vais dire qu'on doit faire chier tous les htros ou mme tous les htros homophobes...

Y'a des supporters qui tapent sur d'autres supporters pendant des rencontres sportives, on fait quoi, on annule les accs aux matchs  tout le monde  cause de quelques cons ? 

Y'a des gens qui se tuent avec des couteaux de cuisine, on fait quoi, on ne mange plus que de la soupe et des trucs pr-dcoups, et on interdit les couteaux  tout le monde ? 

Bref, pour la sant mentale de tout le monde, merci de retourner dire de la merde sur ton topic anti-UE / anti-USA, et plus sur 95% du forum...


@ManusDei : bon Ryu je n'en parle pas, je ne pense pas qu'il comprenne tout ce qui se passe autour de lui. Concernant ddoumeche, non, il n'est pas comme Jos Bov, puisque la PMA ne le drange pas pour les couples *htros* striles. C'est clairement cibl.

----------


## Zirak

> *Ils ont invent plein de "genre"* et d'expressions trange (comme cisgenre pour dire que ton sexe correspond  ton genre...).
> 
> *Un des genres les plus clbres* :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				Kindergender : A gender where the adult party feels as if they are a kid trapped in an adults body. The adult party feels attraction to children as well...


Ouep les Clovergender / Kindergender, les genres les plus clbres invents, et existant depuis moins de 10 mois, date de cration du hoax sur 4Chan...

Temps de recherche sur Google pour trouver que c'est un fake : 3 mn

http://www.snopes.com/are-people-ide...-clovergender/




> That the concept appeared from the ether on or around 1 January 2017 strongly suggests it was a hoax. 
> 
> *Several users captured 4chan screenshots from 31 December 2016 and 1 January 2017 demonstrating that the clovergender idea was cooked up by resident pranksters in an attempt to mock individuals of non-binary gender* (i.e., transgender people, gender fluid people, and people of alternate gender):


Dcidment toujours aussi bon le Ryu...

----------


## Invit

> Je pige pas vraiment votre opposition  la PMA pour les femmes.
> L'ouverture de la PMA pour les femmes, c'est favoriser la naissance d'enfants dans un couple qui a envie d'lever un enfant, de l'aimer et de l'duquer. On a de plus suffisamment de recul aujourd'hui pour savoir que ces enfants vont bien (ou en tout cas ni mieux ni moins bien que les enfants des couples htros) donc c'est quoi le problme ?
> 
> ( moins que vous soyez contre toute forme de PMA, comme Jos Bov)


Pour moi, le problme c'est ce qu'on est susceptible d'en faire. a pose quelques questions : doit-on carter de la liste des donneurs les porteurs de maladie gntique et si oui, quels types de maladie gntique ? Donc les consquences sont physiques, mentales, esthtiques ? Doit-on autoriser la PMA seulement pour les femmes striles, ou aussi lorsque la grossesse peut tre dangereuse ? Et dans ce cas, quel degr de dangerosit pour la mre et pour l'enfant pourrait donner lieu  une PMA ?
En fait, j'ai t trs choque quand j'ai vu que le corps mdical faisait pression sur les mres de foetus chez lesquels un cas de trisomie a t dpist et qui ne voulaient pas d'IVG. Est-ce qu'on ne risque pas d'entrer dans des cas similaires en cas de refus de la PMA au profit d'une fcondation naturelle ?
Je suis contre l'interdiction de l'AMP. Pour l'ouverture de la PMA aux couples homo et aux clibataires, je ne sais pas trop qu'en penser parce, soit on entre dans une forme d'eugnisme via la slection des donneurs, soit on accepte de jouer  la roulette russe avec les bbs. Aucune des deux solutions ne me convient.
Comment fonctionne la slection des donneurs actuellement pour l'AMP ?

----------


## Ryu2000

> Ouep les Clovergender / Kindergender, les genres les plus clbres invents, et existant depuis moins de 10 mois, date de cration du hoax sur 4Chan...


Ouais c'tait pour se foutre de la gueule de ceux qui pensent qu'il existe plein de "genres"...
Alors qu'en fait t'es soit un homme, soit une femme, le reste est ngligeable. (il y a bien des hermaphrodites et des choses comme a...)

----------


## Zirak

> Ouais c'tait pour se foutre de la gueule de ceux qui pensent qu'il existe plein de "genres"...
> Alors qu'en fait t'es soit un homme, soit une femme, le reste est ngligeable. (il y a bien des hermaphrodites et des choses comme a...)


Donc tu sais que c'est un Hoax pour se foutre de ceux qui pensent qu'il y a des genres, et tu viens nous vendre a comme des nouveaux genres invents par des extrmistes LGBT en furie, oklm comme si de rien n'tait ? 

En fait en plus de ne pas tre clair partout, tu es donc menteur, j'ai bien fait d'aller vrifier...

Au final, t'es compltement  l'ouest, tu es menteur, et tu prends les gens pour des cons,  quand une carrire dans la politique j'ai envie de dire ? Tu passes ton temps  les critiquer, mais je pense que tu pourrais tre un bon politicien, voir dans le top du top.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> quand une carrire dans la politique j'ai envie de dire ?


Zirak a raison... L'UPR est pour toi !  ::ptdr::

----------


## Zirak

> Zirak a raison... L'UPR est pour toi !


Tu rigoles, mais j'en suis  un point o je regretterais presque deuche vu le niveau de la relve...

----------


## Ryu2000

> Donc tu sais que c'est un Hoax


Non en fait  la base je pensais que c'tait vrai, je me suis dis que parmi les LGBT il y a des gens tellement trange, qu'il tait possible qu'une minorit de membres ait crer ce genre. (j'avais pas vrifi)
Aprs si vous dites que c'est un fake, a me choque pas non plus, parce que nombreux sont ceux qui se foutent de la gueule des nombreux genres qui sont apparu...

----------


## Grogro

> Tu rigoles, mais j'en suis  un point o je regretterais presque deuche vu le niveau de la relve...


Deuche au moins ne polluait qu'un topic, et floodait relativement peu. 

Bon dnoncez-vous les enfants. C'est un dner de cons c'est a ? Qui l'a ramen ce numro ?

----------


## ddoumeche

> Je pige pas vraiment votre opposition  la PMA pour les femmes.
> L'ouverture de la PMA pour les femmes, c'est favoriser la naissance d'enfants dans un couple qui a envie d'lever un enfant, de l'aimer et de l'duquer. On a de plus suffisamment de recul aujourd'hui pour savoir que ces enfants vont bien (ou en tout cas ni mieux ni moins bien que les enfants des couples htros) donc c'est quoi le problme ?
> 
> ( moins que vous soyez contre toute forme de PMA, comme Jos Bov)


Le souci est qu'on envoit 200,000 enfants  labattoir tous les ans pour ensuite lgaliser la PMA "pour toutes", alors qu'il suffirait aux couples infertiles d'adopter ces enfants ns sous X.




> En fait, j'ai t trs choque quand j'ai vu que le corps mdical faisait pression sur les mres de foetus chez lesquels un cas de trisomie a t dpist et qui ne voulaient pas d'IVG. Est-ce qu'on ne risque pas d'entrer dans des cas similaires en cas de refus de la PMA au profit d'une fcondation naturelle ?
> Je suis contre l'interdiction de l'AMP. Pour l'ouverture de la PMA aux couples homo et aux clibataires, je ne sais pas trop qu'en penser parce, soit on entre dans une forme d'eugnisme via la slection des donneurs, soit on accepte de jouer  la roulette russe avec les bbs. Aucune des deux solutions ne me convient.
> Comment fonctionne la slection des donneurs actuellement pour l'AMP ?


L'"eugnisme" par slection d'embryon, ou slection des donneurs a toujours exist et heureusement: on ne se marrie pas avec son cousin (sauf exception en occident, avec autorisation des autorits ecclsiastiques puis civiles) parce que le risque d'anomalies est lev. Et on ne se mariait pas avec une incompatibilit du rhsus jusqu' peu. Tout cela est en ralit bien encadr, et dans ces cas l, personne n'est ls. 
Qu'on fasse des statistiques sur les risques gntiques de tel ou tel don et du tri d'embryon ne me choque pas 

L'AMP se pratique par masturbation et le don est anonyme et gratuit. Le porteur ne doit pas tre porteur d'une pathologie gntique ou non sexuellement transmissible (encore heureux sinon IVG), et les spermatozodes sont donnes  un couple de mme race et si possible de mmes critres physiques (couleurs yeux, cheveux..) que le donneur. Pour viter les questions gnantes de l'entourage et conserver le secret, ce qui est impossible pour un couple antillais avec un enfant aux yeux brids, par exemple.

Notons que l'insmination artisanale est interdite en France, pays de la libert : qui a recours  "l'insmination artificielle par sperme frais provenant d'un don" risque 30 000 euros d'amende et deux ans de prison", au titre de l'article L1244-3 du code de la Sant Publique.

----------


## ArnaudEIC

> Le souci est qu'on envoie 200,000 enfants  labattoir tous les ans pour ensuite lgaliser la PMA "pour toutes", alors qu'il suffirait aux couples infertiles d'adopter ces enfants ns sous X.


Pour une femme il y a quand mme une petite diffrence entre mener une grossesse  terme, vivre avec son bb pendant 9mois, le sentir bouger et grandir pour ensuite l'abandonner et avorter avant maximum 12 semaines de grossesse ?
Surtout que ce dont tu parles est dj possible, l'accouchement sous X est lgal est encadr donc non, tu ne rponds en aucun cas au problme.

----------


## ManusDei

> Le souci est qu'on envoit 200,000 enfants  labattoir tous les ans pour ensuite lgaliser la PMA "pour toutes", alors qu'il suffirait aux couples infertiles d'adopter ces enfants ns sous X.


C'est quand mme deux sujets diffrents (et y a pas 200 000 dossiers d'adoption par an).
Quand  qualifier un foetus de 12 semaines "d'enfant", t'as pas du voir d'chographie rcemment.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Le souci est qu'on envoit 200,000 enfants  labattoir tous les ans pour ensuite lgaliser la PMA "pour toutes", alors qu'il suffirait aux couples infertiles d'adopter ces enfants ns sous X.


En complment de ce qu' dit fort justement ArnaudEIC, pour les couples infertiles, il y a une grosse diffrence pour eux si grce  la PMA ils peuvent avoir un enfant  eux, que Mman a porter pendant 9 mois toussa toussa...

L'adoption c'est bien, mais a ne remplace pas le fait d'tre mre, chez une femme (je laisse  nos amies le soin de confirmer - ou de me traiter de sale misogyne qu' rien compris aux femmes  ::aie:: ).  Pour ces enfants sous X, il serait peut-tre temps de faciliter l'adoption aux couples homo (maris ou pas)...  ::roll::

----------


## Marco46

> Le souci est qu'on envoie 200,000 enfants  labattoir tous les ans pour ensuite lgaliser la PMA "pour toutes", alors qu'il suffirait aux couples infertiles d'adopter ces enfants ns sous X.


En France la limite pour l'avortement si situe avant que le foetus ne montre des signes d'activits crbrales. Donc avant ce moment on ne peut pas considrer un foetus comme autre chose qu'un rceptacle biologique en cours de dveloppement. On est donc  des annes lumires "d'abattre des enfants" lors des IVG.

Aprs tu peux te raconter toutes les histoires que tu veux pour satisfaire ta conscience et tes pulsions religieuses mais c'est comme a.

----------


## Zirak

Et puis surtout, fertile ou non, htro ou homo, ce n'est pas ce qui manque les demandes d'adoption, mais encore une fois, c'est plus facile de dire que ce sont les gens qui ne font pas ce qu'il faut ou pas comme il faut, ou qu'ils ne sont pas normaux, alors que les dmarches et la paperasse pour l'adoption sont une plaie sans nom mme pour un couple htro blanc avec les moyens, alors ds que tu sors un peu de a, "vouloir adopter" ne suffit pas hein, ce n'est pas qu'une question de volont et de "il suffirait de".

Dj strile ou pas, il faut avoir plus de 28 ans pour adopter, et si tu veux adopter  2, il faut forcment tre maris depuis au moins 2 ans (donc mme la fraude du pacs de notre ami ddoumeche ne fonctionne pas pour adopter). A l'inverse, si tu as plus de 40ans, a redevient compliqu suivant l'ge recherch pour l'enfant. Et en plus s'ajoute des histoires d'cart d'ge minimum, etc etc, 

Et a, c'est juste pour commencer  prtendre dbuter les dmarches, c'est sans parler de l'enqute psychosociale et du reste.

Et puis quand tu vas sur le site du gouvernement, lire les conditions pour avoir l'agrment, tu comprend vite que cela va tre long  ::aie:: :




> Il est possible de demander un agrment mme si la situation familiale des demandeurs est susceptible dvoluer. Une fois celui-ci obtenu, *le maintien du projet doit tre confirm chaque anne*. Par ailleurs, un entretien en vue de *lactualisation du dossier* est propos par les services du conseil gnral, *au plus tard dans les deux ans suivant la dlivrance de lagrment*.


Le dlai moyen en France, c'est 5 ans d'attente.

Alors je ne suis pas contre essayer de pousser les gens vers l'adoption avant la PMA ou la GPA, mais il faudrait dj que cela ne soit pas un parcours du combattant qui peut tomber  l'eau n'importe quand mme aprs plusieurs annes de dmarches.

----------


## ddoumeche

> Pour une femme il y a quand mme une petite diffrence entre mener une grossesse  terme, vivre avec son bb pendant 9mois, le sentir bouger et grandir pour ensuite l'abandonner et avorter avant maximum 12 semaines de grossesse ?
> Surtout que ce dont tu parles est dj possible, l'accouchement sous X est lgal est encadr donc non, tu ne rponds en aucun cas au problme.


Et pratiquer un infanticide sur la chair de sa chair n'apporte aucun disconfort peut-tre ? Sauf chez certaines pour qui l'enfant est juste un bout de viande bien sur.

Soit la mre n'a pas la maturit pour s'occuper de son enfant, auquel cas elle peut l'abandonner sous X. Et l il sera confi  l'assistance publique puis  une famille d'accueil.

Et donc cela rpond au problme puisque 200,000 avortements s'ils n'ont plus lieu ou sont fortement rduits, correspondent  autant de naissances et donc la PMA n'aura plus lieu d'tre.




> En complment de ce qu' dit fort justement ArnaudEIC, pour les couples infertiles, il y a une grosse diffrence pour eux si grce  la PMA ils peuvent avoir un enfant  eux, que Mman a porter pendant 9 mois toussa toussa...


C'est du confort et le taux de fausse couche dans la PMA est quand mme assez important, vu l'ge de la mre.




> En France la limite pour l'avortement si situe avant que le foetus ne montre des signes d'activits crbrales. Donc avant ce moment on ne peut pas considrer un foetus comme autre chose qu'un rceptacle biologique en cours de dveloppement. On est donc  des annes lumires "d'abattre des enfants" lors des IVG.
> 
> Aprs tu peux te raconter toutes les histoires que tu veux pour satisfaire ta conscience et tes pulsions religieuses mais c'est comme a.


Oui on peut utiliser des mtaphores, tout comme toi et moi ne sommes que des amas de cellules.

Tu peux te raconter toutes les histoires que tu veux pour masquer l'impossibilit pour certains d'assumer sa parternit ou sa maternit, il reste que le avortement est un infanticide, et avec la complicit de l'tat et de ses financeurs qui eux en tirent profits bien sur. C'est ainsi.

----------


## ddoumeche

> C'est quand mme deux sujets diffrents (et y a pas 200 000 dossiers d'adoption par an).
> Quand  qualifier un foetus de 12 semaines "d'enfant", t'as pas du voir d'chographie rcemment.


Non mais ces 200,000 IVG ne seront pas rduite  0 d'une part (cas des viols, thrapeuthique, etc) et ensuite certaines garderont leur enfant aprs parturition.

En parlant de photos, as-tu vu des photos de foetus retirs par curetage ?

----------


## ManusDei

> En parlant de photos, as-tu vu des photos de foetus retirs par curetage ?


Non, j'ai vu des chographies (je suis papa).

----------


## Zirak

Anti-avortement, anti-GPA, anti-homo, etc. 

Mais en fait ce n'est pas juste un vieux rac de droite, c'est un de nos gentils catho des familles comme on en voit presque plus ! 

Tu pense que le metal est une musique satanique ?

Tu as t jusqu' pousser le vice de faire parti des "survivants" ou ils t'ont considr comme trop vieux pour faire joli dans la vitrine ?

Tu vois Ryu, c'est  a que ressemble nos gentils catho perscuts par Charlie Hebdo, des vieux aigris qui n'aiment que les htros blancs (et parfois les petits enfants, c'est pour a qu'ils sont contre l'IVG, si y'a trop d'avortements, ils vont violer qui tous ces prtres ? mwahaha). 

Ah qu'il est bon ce doux parfum d'ouverture et d'amour de son prochain prn par le catholicisme...  ::ptdr::

----------


## ddoumeche

> Non, j'ai vu des chographies (je suis papa).


Je pense que n'importe quel partisan ou opposant de l'IVG devrait quand mme voir des photos de curetage, que l'on comprenne ce dont on parle.




> Anti-avortement, anti-GPA, anti-homo, etc. 
> 
> Mais en fait ce n'est pas juste un vieux rac de droite, c'est un de nos gentils catho des familles comme on en voit presque plus ! 
> 
> Tu pense que le metal est une musique satanique ?
> 
> Tu as t jusqu' pousser le vice de faire parti des "survivants" ou ils t'ont considr comme trop vieux pour faire joli dans la vitrine ?
> 
> Tu vois Ryu, c'est  a que ressemble nos gentils catho perscuts par Charlie Hebdo, des vieux aigris qui n'aiment que les htros blancs (et parfois les petits enfants, c'est pour a qu'ils sont contre l'IVG, si y'a trop d'avortements, ils vont violer qui tous ces prtres ? mwahaha). 
> ...


Je pense que tu devrais te faire examiner, car tu as tous les symptmes d'un tar

----------


## Zirak



----------


## Marco46

> Oui on peut utiliser des mtaphores, tout comme toi et moi ne sommes que des amas de cellules.


Tu es de mauvaise foi, et comme t'as pas l'air trop idiot je pense qu'en plus tu le sais.




> Tu peux te raconter toutes les histoires que tu veux pour masquer l'impossibilit pour certains d'assumer sa parternit ou sa maternit, il reste que le avortement est un infanticide, et avec la complicit de l'tat et de ses financeurs qui eux en tirent profits bien sur. C'est ainsi.


Et la branlette un gnocide ?

----------


## Grogro

> Et la branlette un gnocide ?


Le cur bat, donc par dfinition il y a de la vie.
Il n'y aucune activit crbrale avant 12 semaines, donc par dfinition, il n'y a pas de vie.

Qui tranche sur quels critres ? Si c'tait une problmatique simple  trancher du point de vue thique, l'avortement n'aurait pas t LA plus grosse controverse socitale depuis 50 ans.

----------


## Zirak

> Le cur bat, donc par dfinition il y a de la vie.
> Il n'y aucune activit crbrale avant 12 semaines, donc par dfinition, il n'y a pas de vie.


oui mais tu oublies l'me ! 

Sainte Christine Boutin, venez-nous en aide !

----------


## ddoumeche

> Tu es de mauvaise foi, et comme t'as pas l'air trop idiot je pense qu'en plus tu le sais.


On parle d'thique, pas de foi




> Et la branlette un gnocide ?


Si cette question te taraude, tu devrais contacter un vch pour savoir o aller  confesse dimanche, afin de recevoir l'absolution de tes pchs.
Moi je n'en ai rien  branler  ::lol:: 




> Le cur bat, donc par dfinition il y a de la vie.
> Il n'y aucune activit crbrale avant 12 semaines, donc par dfinition, il n'y a pas de vie.


Par dfinition, l'IVG est un l'infanticide. Et il ne s'agit mme de mort crbrale puisque l'activit crbrale au sens mdical va dmarrer. Quand  l'activit motionnelle, on l'observe physiquement  la 14me semaine

----------


## Marco46

> On parle d'thique, pas de foi


D'thique religieuse si tu prfres, a n'a pas plus de valeur que la foi dans une discussion.




> Si cette question te taraude, tu devrais contacter un vch pour savoir o aller  confesse dimanche, afin de recevoir l'absolution de tes pchs.


Je suis mme pas baptis ...

Mais c'est pas moi que a taraude c'est toi !




> Par dfinition, l'IVG est un l'infanticide.


Je t'invite  ouvrir un dictionnaire plutt que la bible.




> Quand  l'activit motionnelle, on l'observe physiquement  la 14me semaine


Ya peut tre un lien avec la dure max  12 semaines ...




> Le cur bat, donc par dfinition il y a de la vie.
> Il n'y aucune activit crbrale avant 12 semaines, donc par dfinition, il n'y a pas de vie.
> 
> Qui tranche sur quels critres ? Si c'tait une problmatique simple  trancher du point de vue thique, l'avortement n'aurait pas t LA plus grosse controverse socitale depuis 50 ans.


Je vois pas o il y a un dbat. Sans activit crbrale ton foetus est dans l'tat d'une personne en tat de mort crbrale. On parle d'un stade au del du coma, le cerveau est mort. Comme c'est la naissance on peut pas parler de mort crbrale puisqu'il n'a jamais vcu, mais on peut dire que la vie crbrale n'a pas encore dmarr.

Pour avoir de la vie il faut un corps et un esprit.

a c'est une explication rationnelle base sur une logique et une dmonstration, c'est  dire l'exact inverse d'une explication religieuse.

Les dbats ont t compliqus parce que les croyants voulaient imposer leur thique religieuse aux autres, ou plutt ils ne voulaient pas que les autres s'en extraient. J'ai envie de dire que comme sur tous les sujets, le croyant est un fasciste qui s'ignore.

----------


## Grogro

> oui mais tu oublies l'me ! 
> 
> Sainte Christine Boutin, venez-nous en aide !


Un ovule fcond, c'est aussi la dfinition d'une vie au sens biologique. Pour l'thique, a n'a jamais t simple. Symtriquement aux controverses sur l'avortement, cf. les dbats sur la fin de vie. L'exemple dans les mdias ces jours ci d'une fillette de 14 ans cliniquement morte, que les parents ne veulent pas dbrancher. Le cur bat, le cerveau est mort.

Au sens thique galement, le conflit entre deux valeurs morales tout autant lgitimes n'a jamais t simple  trancher : 
- La protection de la vie
- Le droit de disposer de son propre corps. 

L c'est un conflit moral  l'chelle individuelle. Ce n'est pas la dialectique du droit des femmes, valeur individualiste et librale, qui a pouss une assemble d'hommes, de droite et massivement catholiques,  lgaliser l'avortement. Il a fallu des arguments macro solides en plus de l'incroyable talent rhtorique de madame Veil : le dsastre sanitaire des IVG clandestines, les consquences des grossesses non dsires, etc.

----------


## Zirak

> Au sens thique galement, le conflit entre deux valeurs morales tout autant lgitimes n'a jamais t simple  trancher : 
> - La protection de la vie
> - Le droit de disposer de son propre corps.


C'est difficile  trancher car les gens ne sont pas d'accord sur la dfinition de ce qui est vivant ou non, et aussi car comme le rappel Marco, quoi qu'en disent certains, il y a toujours ce lourd passif catholique qui plane, et qui rgit encore pas mal de choses dans nos "socits modernes". 

Maintenant je suis dsol, je vais peut-tre en choquer certains, mais si le cerveau est "mort", et qu'il n'y a aucune chance qu'il reparte, c'est quoi l'intrt de maintenir la personne en vie ? Mme pour la famille ? Je comprends trs bien que l'on aime la personne, que cela doit tre insurmontable comme dcision  prendre, mais en y rflchissant la,  froid, ceux qui insistent pour garder le proche en vie, cela leur apporte quoi ? 

De la tristesse  continuer de voir leur proche dans cette non-vie, des frais hospitaliers pour eux et/ou pour la socit, etc. etc. La personne ne pense plus, ne ressent plus rien, ne se rend compte de rien, ne bouge plus,... C'est un coma dont on est sr qu'elle ne reviendra pas. A part remuer le couteau dans la plaie en permanence  voir une personne  qui l'on tenait dans cet tat, je ne vois pas, faut tre maso pour s'infliger cela  soi-mme au final.

Autant l'inverse je peux comprendre, le coeur s'arrte, on peut mettre la personne sous coeur artificiel et tenter le tout pour le tout avec une greffe. Mais il ne me semble pas que l'on en soit  faire des greffes de cerveaux (oui je sais, dommage diront certaines mauvaises langues), donc  par pour des "croyants" qui pensent que l'me est toujours l,  quoi bon s'obstiner si le cerveau est mort ? 

Ce n'est pas question de "protger la vie", c'est purement "goste", la plupart des gens se proccupent moins de protger la vie quand cela concerne un inconnu ou la faune et la flore, que quand il s'agit de dbrancher un proche. Si il s'agissait de protger la vie, les gens accepteraient de laisser partir leurs proches quand il n'y a plus rien  faire, pour que leurs organes puissent servir  des dons et sauver des vies, plutt que de laisser crever X personnes en attente d'une greffe pour garder un lgume en vie... 

Protection de la vie mes genoux oui, c'est juste pour essayer de se donner bonne conscience pour ne pas se dire que l'on est un monstre sans coeur qui a accept de dbrancher un proche.

----------


## Gunny

> Un ovule fcond, c'est aussi la dfinition d'une vie au sens biologique. Pour l'thique, a n'a jamais t simple. Symtriquement aux controverses sur l'avortement, cf. les dbats sur la fin de vie. L'exemple dans les mdias ces jours ci d'une fillette de 14 ans cliniquement morte, que les parents ne veulent pas dbrancher. Le cur bat, le cerveau est mort.
> 
> Au sens thique galement, le conflit entre deux valeurs morales tout autant lgitimes n'a jamais t simple  trancher : 
> - La protection de la vie
> - Le droit de disposer de son propre corps. 
> 
> L c'est un conflit moral  l'chelle individuelle. Ce n'est pas la dialectique du droit des femmes, valeur individualiste et librale, qui a pouss une assemble d'hommes, de droite et massivement catholiques,  lgaliser l'avortement. Il a fallu des arguments macro solides en plus de l'incroyable talent rhtorique de madame Veil : le dsastre sanitaire des IVG clandestines, les consquences des grossesses non dsires, etc.


Au del de l'thique, c'est aussi une question purement utilitaire. Quand une femme ne peut pas aller  l'hpital, elle doit aller... autre part, avec tous les risques que cela prsente.
Mme interdit, l'avortement existe. Une tude de l'OMS conclue que l'interdiction de l'avortement n'en rduit pas le nombre (http://www.jogc.com/article/S1701-2163(16)34376-6/pdf). Au fond c'est logique : les avortements "de confort" comme aiment les nommer nos chers ultra-conservateurs, c'est un fantasme. Un avortement est une dcision difficile et traumatisante, quel que soit le statut lgal. a veut dire qu'en interdisant l'avortement, on pousse juste ces femmes, qui sont dtermines,  prendre des risques inimaginables. Donc a veut dire qu'on met en danger des vies, tout en n'ayant aucun effet sur l'ampleur de ce que l'on voulait interdire... Pour moi c'est plus que de la mise en danger, rendre l'avortement illgal c'est pousser sciemment des femmes vers un danger mortel, juste pour l'auto-satisfaction que l'on fait le bien pour les pauvres ftus sans dfense. Est-ce que c'est thiquement dfendable a ? Les anti-avortement aiment bien attaquer le ct thique de l'avortement, mais vitent trs bien de parler du ct thique de son interdiction.
Il y a galement beaucoup d'lments qui pointent vers le fait que la lgalisation de l'avortement rduit la criminalit (http://freakonomics.com/2005/05/15/a...d-you-believe/).
Pour la socit, ya pas photo, lgaliser l'avortement n'a que des avantages.
SI on veut rduire le nombre d'avortements, la solution est d'informer, de donner des cours d'ducation sexuelle, de favoriser le planning familial et l'accs aux contraceptifs. Des solutions qui, vous le noterez, ne font de mal  personne, contrairement  l'interdiction de l'avortement. Bizarrement on ne voit pas les anti-avortement agir sur ces points... au contraire. a me semble vident que a n'a rien  voir avec la protection des petits bbs innocents et plus  voir avec l'idologie conservatrice/religieuse et sa volont de contrle des femmes. D'ailleurs j'aimerais bien avoir le passage de la Bible qui dit texto "l'avortement c'est mal", tout ce que j'ai pu lire c'est des interprtations (franchement poussives) de certains passages.

----------


## Grogro

Les gens esprent un miracle, la mdecine tant trs loin d'tre infaillible. Et il se trouve que les "miracles", les gurisons "miraculeuses" tout a, et bien a arrive tout le temps. Quant  ta dfinition de la vie et de la mort, je la partage, j'ai la mme  titre personnel. Je n'aurais pas la prtention d'en faire une vrit morale. 

Encore moins d'imposer mon thique et mon prisme moral personnel au reste de la socit. Je laisse a aux religieux, aux gauchistes et aux libraux.

Edit pour Gunny : l'utilitarisme rentre aussi dans le cadre de l'thique, mais  une autre chelle que l'individu. A l'chelle de toute une socit.

----------


## Jon Shannow

Ce que j'apprcie dans tout ces "combats" religieux c'est leur contradiction.

L'avortement c'est tu une crature de Dieu ! Bon, on n'est admis auprs de Dieu une fois avoir t baptis, avant on est de la merdaille d'impie, juste bon pour le bcher. Alors,  moins de baptiser le ftus, je vois pas en quoi l'avortement les drange ! 

Pour l'histoire des comateux  dbrancher, l-encore, c'est une vie qui appartient  Dieu. Oui, enfin, si on avait laiss les cathos faire, la mdecine n'aurait jamais volue aussi loin, et donc, le mec dans le coma ben, y a longtemps que Dieu l'aurait sur les bras ! 

Enfin, j'dis a, j'dis rien...

----------


## MABROUKI

bonjour
Prolonger la vie biologique des personnes ges et en proie  des souffrances terribles par des mdications dont les mdecins mme sont convaincues de leur inefficacit ,est un crime plus grand que si les dits mdecins s'abstenaient simplement d'administrer leurs fausses mdication...
La religion n'a que faire l dedans ,son souci principal tant de sauver l'me ,c..d. l'esprit !!!

L'avortement ne peut tre autoris que si la vie de la femme est mise en danger ,ce que tout mdecin digne de ce nom peut certifier!!!
Sauver une vie certaine contre une vie probable est un argument du dernier bon sens...
Hors ce cas l ,l'avortement doit tre interdit ...
Certains  rtorqueront  en avanant le cas des femmes non maries violes ,mais l encore cet argument ne vaut rien car l'existence des prservatifs est d'un usage courant ... 
Il ne reste donc que les femmes sciemment responsables de leur grossesse ,qui doivent l'assumer !!!

Les discussions sur  l'me et l'esprit du ftus ne sont que des chappatoires et des manuvres dilatoires de jsuites du 21eme sicle (les jsuites ont la vie dure) !!!

----------


## MABROUKI

> Jon Shannow
> L'avortement c'est tu une crature de Dieu ! Bon, on n'est admis auprs de Dieu une fois avoir t baptis, avant on est de la merdaille d'impie, juste bon pour le bcher. Alors,  moins de baptiser le ftus, je vois pas en quoi l'avortement les drange !


Ce genre d'argumentation relve tout bonnement  du Moyen Age chrtien ,du temps donc ou tout bon  mdecin tait doubl d'un  homme de religion  !!!
En ces temps hroques ,avorter vous valait le bucher ,en plus de l'excommunication papale qui vous garantit l'enfer et la ghenne !!!

----------


## Marco46

> Certains  rtorqueront  en avanant le cas des femmes non maries violes ,mais l encore cet argument ne vaut rien car l'existence des prservatifs est d'un usage courant ... 
> Il ne reste donc que les femmes sciemment responsables de leur grossesse ,qui doivent l'assumer !!!


C'est vrai que la viole pourrait gentiment demander au violeur de mettre un prservatif ... MERDE !! ELLES SE CROIENT TOUT PERMIS CES SALOPES !

----------


## Marco46

> En ces temps hroques ,avorter vous valait le bucher ,en plus de l'excommunication papale qui vous garantit l'enfer et la ghenne !!!


Tant que c'est pas la ggenne a va aucun risque, enfin  part le bucher.

----------


## MABROUKI

> Jon Shannow
> Bon, on n'est admis auprs de Dieu une fois avoir t baptis, avant on est de la merdaille d'impie, juste bon pour le bcher


Avant d'tre baptis ( pubre en islam) ,tout individu est innocent comme un agneau pascal et pur de tout pch...
Tout individu est  donc prsum innocent par Dieu jusqu'au Baptme ,car il n'as pas  la connaissance des lois divines, de ce qui est permis et ce qui interdit ...
Au demeurant c'est cette logique qui a permis de convertir au christianisme, judasme et islam des milliards d'individus...
Dieu ne dsespre jamais de sa cration !!!

Le "bon" bucher est mme le seul remde pour les gens qui aprs avoir reu et accept les saints sacrements , pris connaissance des prescriptions divines dans ce bas monde , les renient en connaissance de cause !!!

----------


## Zirak

> C'est vrai que la viole pourrait gentiment demander au violeur de mettre un prservatif ... MERDE !! ELLES SE CROIENT TOUT PERMIS CES SALOPES !


Hahaha, mais non, tu n'y es pas du tout, c'est le violeur qui demande gentiment  sa victime d'arrter de se dbattre 2mn, le temps qu'il sort et mette son prservatif, on peut tre violeur et faire attention  ne pas attraper de mst ou fconder une femme par inadvertance.  ::aie:: 






> Avant d'tre baptis ( pubre en islam) ,tout individu est innocent comme un agneau pascal et pur de tout pch...
> Tout individu est  donc prsum innocent par Dieu jusqu'au Baptme ,car il n'as pas  la connaissance des lois divines, de ce qui est permis et ce qui interdit ...
> Au demeurant c'est cette logique qui a permis de convertir au christianisme, judasme et islam des milliards d'individus...
> Dieu ne dsespre jamais de sa cration !!!
> 
> Le "bon" bucher est mme le seul remde pour les gens qui aprs avoir reu et accept les saints sacrements , pris connaissance des prescriptions divines dans ce bas monde , les renient en connaissance de cause !!!


Ah bah a va rassurer beaucoup d'athes a, n'ayant pas t baptis, au final, les lois de dieu me concerne pas et je n'irai pas en enfer mme si je ne crois pas en lui du coup, un souci de moins !

----------


## Mat.M

> Je t'invite  ouvrir un dictionnaire plutt que la bible.


pourquoi tout de suite les grands mots ? 
On peut affirmer effectivement que l'IVG s'apparente  un infanticide , en tant dans le doute, sans pour autant tre un catho intgriste et faire partie de Civitas (par exemple)

parce qu'en pratiquant l'avortement on met fin  la vie d'un tre vivant non ,pas d'accord?



> Un ovule fcond, c'est aussi la dfinition d'une vie au sens biologique


 mon sens la notion d'me mentionne par Zirak n'a pas de dfinition dans la dimension scientifique..
la notion d'me relve plus de la thologie voire de la mtaphysique que de la science..donc il faudrait nuancer.
Tout ce qui relve du domaine scientifique est considr comme vrai  partir du moment que cela fait consensus , qu'on est dans la dduction rationnelle souvent empirique - je synthtise de manire trs rductrice car il peut y avoir dbat l-dessus - ::mouarf:: 
Or la dfinition de l'me ne relve pas  ma connaissance du domaine de la Science en gnral
C'est pour cela que Zirak a raison quelque part en crivant que dire ce qui est vivant ou pas fait dbat

----------


## ABCIWEB

Au del de la morale ou de l'thique dont chacun a sa propre dfinition suivant ses rfrences ou ses croyances, il reste que l'avortement tait pratiqu bien avant que la loi l'autorise. Alors pourquoi ne pas l'autoriser dans de bonnes conditions ?

C'est un peu le mme principe pour lgalisation du hash. Le fait de ne pas l'autoriser gnre du trafic, de la dlinquance, et quelques morts de jeunes petits cad qui veulent dfendre leur bout de trottoir. Sans compter la mobilisation des forces de l'ordre pour un rsultat trs relatif et la gne du voisinage. Ce petit article de Marianne rsume bien les choses. Pour autant la consommation de cannabis en France est aussi importante que dans les pays qui l'autorisent  la vente, selon cet article de France Info, la France serait mme la premire en Europe.

Bref, au bout d'un moment, faut se rendre  l'vidence que ces interdictions n'empchent rien, et produisent  contrario bien plus de dgts que de bnfices pour la socit toute entire. Ce n'est plus du domaine de la croyance ni de l'thique, c'est juste du bon sens  ::roll:: 

Il ne s'agit pas d'autoriser tout ce qui est interdit, il s'agit de tolrer et d'autoriser certaines pratiques sur lesquelles nous avons un long retour d'exprience et qui de toutes faons se font avec ou sans autorisation. Pour ces deux sujets, le bnfice global de la lgalisation est tellement vident que cela ne devrait mme pas porter  dbat.

----------


## Ryu2000

Dans beaucoup de cas l'avortement est justifi, mais souvent les femmes regrettent l'avortement, il existe une grosse pression pour que les femmes avortent. (pression qui vient mme de la famille, du genre "ma mre veut que j'avorte")

Le syndrome post abortif (ou post avortement)



> On parle de syndrome ou traumatisme post-avortement ou pos-abortif (SPA). Il rsulte sans doute du fait que 80% des femmes dclarent qu'elles auraient gard leur enfant si les circonstances avaient t diffrentes. *L'avortement rsulte ainsi trop souvent de pressions (du conjoint, de la famille, de problmes financiers etc.)*.


Aprs une IVG : le tmoignage touchant d'une jeune maman



> Comme plus de 200 000 femmes chaque anne en France*, Cassandra a avort. Ctait en 2009, elle avait 19 ans. *Etudiante vivant chez ses parents, elle ne pouvait pas assumer cet enfant, quelle aurait nanmoins gard si son ami lavait soutenue*. Enceinte de huit semaines, elle navait pas le choix : ce serait une IVG instrumentale.


"lIVG garde des consquences physiques et psychologiques".

Ce serait mieux d'utiliser des moyens de contraception au lieu de tomber enceinte sans faire exprs.
Tomber enceinte c'est une grosse responsabilit avec des grosses consquences, quel qu'en soit la sortie.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> pourquoi tout de suite les grands mots ? 
> On peut affirmer effectivement que l'IVG s'apparente  un *infanticide*


Pourquoi tout de suite les grands mots ?
Un infanticide c'est le meurtre d'un enfant. Avant la naissance, on parle de ftus. Et  12 semaines, le ftus en question n'est qu'un amas de cellules qui ne font que se multiplier. Ce n'est, ni plus ni moins, qu'un tissu pluricellulaire vivant.

----------


## Marco46

> Pourquoi tout de suite les grands mots ?
> Un infanticide c'est le meurtre d'un enfant. Avant la naissance, on parle de ftus. Et  12 semaines, le ftus en question n'est qu'un amas de cellules qui ne font que se multiplier. Ce n'est, ni plus ni moins, qu'un tissu pluricellulaire vivant.


C'est exactement ce que je voulais dire, on peut pas mettre sur le mme plan le petit Grgory et un avortement, c'est mme carrment dgueulasse.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> ...


Aucun de ceux qui sont pour l'IVG n'ont dit que c'tait un acte simple et sans consquence. 
Et c'est bien pour cela qu'on ragit quand des "reac'/cathos" viennent parler d'avortement de confort ou de complaisance. 

Y a aucun confort, aucun plaisir pour la femme qui prend cette solution. C'est gnralement trs douloureux pour elles et elles ne font jamais ce choix de gaiet de cur, et c'est souvent pour le bien de l'enfant  venir, qu'elles font ce choix difficile.

Les prendre pour des enfants gts ou des femmes sans cur ou croire que c'est une facilit, c'est pitoyable, pour le moins.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Aucun de ceux qui sont pour l'IVG n'ont dit que c'tait un acte simple et sans consquence.


Non mais a tout le monde le sait depuis le dbut...

Moi ce que je dis c'est qu'il y a trop de pression pro avortement, de la part de la famille, des amis, des mdecins, du systme, etc.
Dans certains cas l'avortement c'est la procdure par dfaut.
Alors que *beaucoup de femmes finissent par le regretter*. (en plus les effets secondaire psychologique et physique sont puissant)
a c'est un peu trop banalis.

 la limite aller jusqu' l'accouchement et rflchir  le faire adopter plus tard, ce ne serait peut tre pas pire...

----------


## Invit

> la limite aller jusqu' l'accouchement et rflchir  le faire adopter plus tard, ce ne serait peut tre pas pire...


Peut-tre pas, mais encore une fois c'est une dcision personnelle. Pour qui subit des pressions et ne veut pas avorter, il reste l'accouchement sous X. Pour retourner la question, est-ce qu'accoucher sous X sous pression, c'est mieux ? Certaines femmes/filles prfrent dtruire la vie avant l'activit crbrale, d'autres prfrent prendre le risque de dtruire une vie avec activit crbrale et de ne jamais le savoir. Parmi celles qui accouchent sous X, je suis persuade que beaucoup finissent par le regretter galement. Et mme, parmi celles qui dcident de garder l'enfant et de couper les ponts avec leur entourage, certaines finissent aussi par le regretter. Dans tout a, mieux vaut au moins avoir le choix.

----------


## Grogro

> Aucun de ceux qui sont pour l'IVG n'ont dit que c'tait un acte simple et sans consquence.


Si, la doxa officielle depuis NVB, en opposition complte avec l'esprit de la loi Veil. Donc une drive trs rcente, une parenthse qui a vocation  tre referme au plus vite, d'autant plus vite qu'elle a rveill une opposition  l'avortement qu'on croyait marginale. 

Ne pas confondre galement l'avortement par aspiration, acte intrusif et traumatisant, et la mifpristone qui commence  tre perue comme mode de contraception banal par certaines populations trs peu duques. Les services gynco des hpitaux, ils en voient passer toutes les semaines. C'est pas plus mal, autant que ces gens l ne se reproduisent pas.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Pour retourner la question, est-ce qu'accoucher sous X sous pression, c'est mieux ?


Dj cette pression est beaucoup moins prcdente que la pression pro avortement, le systme est vraiment pro avortement.
Selon l'angle avec lequel on regarde, accoucher sous X sous pression c'est moins grave que d'avorter sous pression, dans le sens o le corps n'aime pas du tout qu'un ftus disparaisse de cette faon, l'organisme ne comprend pas et a crer des troubles graves, a doit tre le bordel au niveau des hormones et tout a...
Bon aprs accoucher et abandonner son enfant a peut tre traumatisant galement...




> Certaines femmes/filles prfrent dtruire la vie avant l'activit crbrale, d'autres prfrent prendre le risque de dtruire une vie avec activit crbrale et de ne jamais le savoir.


Je ne comprend pas trop la diffrence entre "avec activit crbrale" et "sans activit crbrale", parce qu'au niveau de l'organisme de la mre, il n'y a pas de diffrence.
Je ne suis pas spcialiste mais a m'tonnerait qu'une mre soit capable de dire "Tient,  partir de cette semaine je ressens que mon enfant a une activit crbrale".
Tuer un ftus, c'est tuer un ftus, mme sans intelligence c'est quand mme retirer une vie...
Mais bon il fallait bien dfinir une date limite.

----------


## Invit

> Dj cette pression est beaucoup moins prcdente que la pression pro avortement, le systme est vraiment pro avortement.


Je suis d'accord, mais a c'est un autre problme qui doit tre rgl par le corps mdical. Le systme au sens global, on n'y peut rien, mais que le corps mdical intervienne trs fortement dans la dcision de la femme/du couple, je trouve que c'est grave. Maintenant, interdire l'avortement pour a, ce serait injuste pour les concernes.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Maintenant, interdire l'avortement pour a, ce serait injuste pour les concernes.


L o c'est lgal a le restera.
Enfin peut tre pas dans tous les tats US, je sais pas trop ce qu'ils branlent par l-bas, ils sont bizarre les tasuniens...

Il n'est pas question d'interdire l'avortement, il faudrait juste qu'il y a une pression moins forte, c'est lourd un avortement, gnralement c'est suivi par une dpression.
En plus on ne fait mme pas de recherche sur les cellules souches avec les ftus mort... (bon cela dit c'est peut tre mieux, parce que a pourrait partir en commerce de ftus)

----------


## Jon Shannow

> c'est lourd un avortement, gnralement c'est suivi par une dpression.


L'accouchement aussi est souvent suivi par une dpression. Tu veux l'interdire aussi ?  ::roll::

----------


## Grogro

Gnralement, quand une phrase du Schtroumpf simplet contient le mot "gnralement"...  ::roll::

----------


## Zirak

Moi c'est lire Ryu qui est systmatiquement (et pas gnralement) suivi d'une dpression, et on a beau tre plusieurs  rclamer son interdiction, les dcideurs ne nous coutent pas, ils restent dans leur tour d'ivoire, en dehors de la ralit vcue par le peuple... Soit disant car il y aurait peut-tre une activit crbrale chez lui, mais personne, pas mme le corps mdical ou le corps scientifique, n'a jamais pu prouver cette assertion. 

Du coup, c'est encore et toujours le peuple qui subit !

 ::mouarf::

----------


## Ryu2000

> L'accouchement aussi est souvent suivi par une dpression.


Il doit y avoir proportionnellement moins de dpression post-partum que de dpression post avortement.
La dpression post accouchement passe probablement plus vite.

 mon avis il y a relativement moins de femmes qui se disent "j'aurai du le tuer" aprs l'accouchement, que de femmes qui se disent "je n'aurai pas du le tuer" aprs l'avortement.

===
Mais sinon ce serait cool de revenir sur Macron, parce qu'il fait l'actualit (comme tous les jours en faite, mais l c'est intressant) :
Manifestations contre la loi travail : ce quil faut savoir



> Emmanuel Macron fait face ce mardi  la premire journe de manifestation de son quinquennat sur sa rforme du Code du travail,  l'appel de la CGT. 180 rassemblements sont attendus en France.


a ne servira probablement pas  grand chose, mais c'est bien d'essayer de rsister.
Il est possible que les tudiants rejoignent les manifestations (quand il y a moyen de glander un peu plus ^^).

----------


## Zirak

> Il doit y avoir proportionnellement moins de dpression post-partum que de dpression post avortement.
> La dpression post accouchement passe probablement plus vite.
> 
>  mon avis il y a relativement moins de femmes qui se disent "j'aurai du le tuer" aprs l'accouchement, que de femmes qui se disent "je n'aurai pas du le tuer" aprs l'avortement.


Comme dj expliqu plusieurs fois, ton avis, on s'en tamponne le coquillard, les "gnralement", "relativement", "probablement" et autres, c'est pareil, viens avec de vraies tudes ou garde le silence maintenant et  jamais !   





> Mais sinon ce serait cool de revenir sur Macron, parce qu'il fait l'actualit (comme tous les jours en faite, mais l c'est intressant)


Oui revenons au sujet principal, maintenant que tu vas encore passer pour un gland sur le sujet en cours.

Comme tu le dis, il fait l'actualit comme tous les jours, donc qu'est-ce que tu trouve d'intressant la dedans aujourd'hui ? On n'y apprends rien de neuf, et pas franchement grand chose d'intressant au contraire... A la limite, tu nous aurais parl des articles sur toute sa com mensongre lors de son dplacement dans les Antilles, de sa proposition de baisser encore les APL de 40 ou 50 pour les gens en HLM, ou je ne sais quoi d'autres, pourquoi pas, il y en avait des trucs  dire. 

Mais non, tout ce que tu nous trouve, c'est article disant "oh la la, demain c'est la 1re manif depuis l'lection de Macron, les manifestants seront 150 millions d'aprs les organisateurs, et seulement 3 individus d'aprs la police. Le gouvernement n'a rien contre le fait de manifester, mais attention aux vilains casseurs !", merci Captain Obvious...





> a ne servira probablement pas  grand chose, mais c'est bien d'essayer de rsister.


C'est exactement ce que je me dis avant chaque rponse que je te fais...





> Il est possible que les tudiants rejoignent les manifestations (*quand il y a moyen de glander un peu plus ^^*).


TROLOLOL XD PTDR 

...

----------


## Grogro

> TROLOLOL XD PTDR


C'est pas faux non plus pour la majorit des L1 (voire quelques L2 qui n'ont pas encore compris que les choses srieuses commencent), et les parasites de l'Unef savent trs bien compter l dessus. Enfin, quand les dits parasites ne se font pas proprement dglinguer par les vrais contestataires comme en 2008.  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Jon Shannow

En plus, il revient avec un sujet vieux d'une semaine (c'tait mardi dernier la manif de la CGT). Donc, on sait tous que le gouvernement l'a pris pour une victoire pour son projet, tandis que les opposants (les vrais) l'ont pris pour une victoire de la mobilisation contre le projet. Bref, rien de nouveau sous le soleil !  ::roll::

----------


## Ryu2000

> viens avec de vraies tudes


Dpression post-partum (DPP)



> La mesure de la prvalence de ce syndrome varie suivant la mthode de calcul utilise.  La fourchette de 10 %  15% est souvent rapporte.


Il y a 6 liens dans cette phrase, a devrait tre assez sourc.

Le syndrome post abortif (ou post avortement)



> Entre 50 et 60% des femmes ayant subies une IVG souffrent du SPA  divers niveaux.


Les femmes qui ont avort ont 30% plus de problmes psychologique que les autres :
New Zealand Study Examines Link Between Abortion And Mental Health



> The study found that women who had had abortions had rates of mental health problems that were about 30% higher than other women.





> TROLOLOL XD PTDR


C'est surtout les lycens qui aiment louper les cours.
C'est extremement courant de voir des lycens faire des blocus, alors qu'ils ne connaissent pas la raison de la manifestation...
On le voit  chaque fois dans les micro trottoirs (les micro trottoirs sont le niveaux 0 du journalisme et a peut tre orient au montage, cela dit j'ai vu un micro trottoir neutre qui interrogeait les lecteurs de Macron et c'tait assez dprimant  quels point ils n'avaient pas d'arguments valable).

----------


## Invit

> Les femmes qui ont avort ont 30% plus de problmes psychologique que les autres :


Oui, mais on ne sait pas si les autres solutions sont moins catastrophiques psychologiquement :
https://blog.santelog.com/2011/12/14...l-colleges-uk/



> Abandon dune grossesse non dsire ou dcision de poursuite prsentent le mme niveau de risque pour la sant mentale, conclut cette mta-analyse de lensemble de la littrature scientifique disponible. Un risque nanmoins accru, de la mme manire, quelle que soit la dcision, poursuite ou IVG, qui ncessite un soutien de la part des professionnels de la prinatalit, expliquent les experts de lAcademy of Medical Royal Colleges.
> Cette analyse britannique approfondie de la littrature disponible suggre nanmoins que pour les femmes qui vivent une grossesse non dsire, le risque deffets psychologiques est augment. Cest donc lexprience mme dune grossesse non dsire qui entraine un risque accru pour la sant mentale de la mre mais pas plus sil y a dcision dIVG ou dcision de mener la grossesse  terme. Cependant, il y a bien des facteurs spcifiques associs  des problmes de sant mentale suite  un avortement, dont lexprience dattitudes ngatives envers lavortement et lexprience dune situation personnelle obligatoirement stressante.

----------


## Zirak

> C'est pas faux non plus pour la majorit des L1 (voire quelques L2 qui n'ont pas encore compris que les choses srieuses commencent), et les parasites de l'Unef savent trs bien compter l dessus. Enfin, quand les dits parasites ne se font pas proprement dglinguer par les vrais contestataires comme en 2008.


Les tudiants en fac qui veulent glander n'ont pas besoin de manif, ils ont juste  ne pas aller en cours, ( part 2/3 conneries en petits groupes, avec feuille d'margement), et tout le monde s'en tape, c'est pas comme si on vrifiait que tout le monde est bien prsent dans l'amphi.   ::aie:: 

Et non, tous les tudiants ne sont pas des glandeurs qui cherche la moindre occasion pour ne rien branler, c'est plus cela qui me choque dans son propos, on dirait Macron traitant la plupart des franais de fainants et tout le reste, et le pire, c'est qu'il est content de lui.

----------


## Grogro

Heuuu la majorit des branleurs de L1 (surtout en septembre) a ne forme pas la majorit des tudiants que je sache hein. La majorit qui veut bosser, elle, ne peut que maudire les bloqueurs***.  ::mrgreen:: 

Et tu n'es pas  jour : les facs ont instaur massivement le contrle continu quand ce n'est pas carrment l'mergement en TD. Et cela a des consquences dsastreuses contre les tudiants salaris (tiens, encore une politique oriente contre la classe ouvrire).

*** : dont certains finissent en L1 philo aprs 7 L1 de bio non valides finances rubis sur ongle par papa-maman. Et  l'poque, la premire drogation pour tripler une L1 tait rarement accorde, la seconde, jamais. Leurs attend ensuite une brillante carrire au sein du parti socialiste local.

----------


## Grogro

Revenons  nos moutons, puisque ce sujet a vocation  servir pour l'actualit politique, conomique et gnraliste de la France : https://www.challenges.fr/entreprise...express_500294

J'ai envie de dire : non, sans blague ?

----------


## Ryu2000

> les facs ont instaur massivement le contrle continu quand ce n'est pas carrment l'mergement en TD


Normalement la prsence est obligatoire en TD/TP et facultative en CM.
Le contrle continu c'est cool.
Au moins t'as pas une semaine pleine de partiels...
 la place t'as des DS ou des TP not de temps en temps, c'est moins stressant.

----------


## fredinkan

> la place t'as des DS ou des TP not de temps en temps, c'est moins stressant.


C'est meilleur pour l'apprentissage surtout : perception, oubli, comprhension

----------


## ddoumeche

> Ce que j'apprcie dans tout ces "combats" religieux c'est leur contradiction.
> 
> L'avortement c'est tu une crature de Dieu ! Bon, on n'est admis auprs de Dieu une fois avoir t baptis, avant on est de la merdaille d'impie, juste bon pour le bcher. Alors,  moins de baptiser le ftus, je vois pas en quoi l'avortement les drange ! 
> 
> Pour l'histoire des comateux  dbrancher, l-encore, c'est une vie qui appartient  Dieu. Oui, enfin, si on avait laiss les cathos faire, la mdecine n'aurait jamais volue aussi loin, et donc, le mec dans le coma ben, y a longtemps que Dieu l'aurait sur les bras !


Juste un tre humain. Tuer un animal, mme si aujourd'hui on risque plus cher  tuer un chaton qu'un enfant.

La mdecine arabe a t transmise en occident grce aux croisades chrtiennes et aux moines copistes qui en assureront la traduction.





> D'thique religieuse si tu prfres, a n'a pas plus de valeur que la foi dans une discussion.


Il faut dire cela aux mdecins refusant de pratiquer des avortements, invoquant la clause de conscience. Pour rappel, le serment d'hypocrate prt par chaque mdecin praticien est le suivant :




> Au moment dtre admis(e)  exercer la mdecine, je promets et je jure dtre fidle aux lois de lhonneur et de la probit.
> 
> Mon premier souci sera de rtablir, de prserver ou de promouvoir la sant dans tous ses lments, physiques et mentaux, individuels et sociaux.
> 
> Je respecterai toutes les personnes, leur autonomie et leur volont, sans aucune discrimination selon leur tat ou leurs convictions. Jinterviendrai pour les protger si elles sont affaiblies, vulnrables ou menaces dans leur intgrit ou leur dignit. Mme sous la contrainte, je ne ferai pas usage de mes connaissances contre les lois de lhumanit.
> 
> Jinformerai les patients des dcisions envisages, de leurs raisons et de leurs consquences.
> Je ne tromperai jamais leur confiance et nexploiterai pas le pouvoir hrit des circonstances pour forcer les consciences.
> 
> ...






> Je suis mme pas baptis ...
> 
> Mais c'est pas moi que a taraude c'est toi !


Il n'est jamais trop tard, peut-tre mme le ferais-je avant de partir dans l'autre monde. On est jamais trop prudent.

Et puisque je t'ai dis n'en avoir rien  branler.





> Je t'invite  ouvrir un dictionnaire plutt que la bible.


homicide: Action de tuer volontairement ou non un tre humain
infanticide: homicide volontaire d'un enfant
enfant: jeune tre humain en tat de dveloppement physique et psychique.




> Je vois pas o il y a un dbat. Sans activit crbrale ton foetus est dans l'tat d'une personne en tat de mort crbrale. On parle d'un stade au del du coma, le cerveau est mort. Comme c'est la naissance on peut pas parler de mort crbrale puisqu'il n'a jamais vcu, mais on peut dire que la vie crbrale n'a pas encore dmarr.


Le fait qu'on ne dtecte pas d'activit crbrale ne veut pas dire qu'il n'y a pas d'activit, mais uniquement qu'on n'en dtecte pas. Le Petscan dtecte de l'activit crbrale dans les patients en tat de mort crbrale (encphalogramme plat). Mais on ne le fait pas sur le ftus  cause des risques radiologiques. Si je ne m'abuse. Le sujet est technique.
Mais mme la notion de mort fait dbat.




> Pour avoir de la vie il faut un corps et un esprit.


Pourtant nombre de personnes manquant singulirement d'esprit sont vivantes au yeux de l'tat civil.




> Les dbats ont t compliqus parce que les croyants voulaient imposer leur thique religieuse aux autres, ou plutt ils ne voulaient pas que les autres s'en extraient. J'ai envie de dire que comme sur tous les sujets, le croyant est un fasciste qui s'ignore.


Sauf que la moiti des pro-vie sont des lacs. Il faudra que tu expliques aux mdecins refusant de pratiquer l'avortement "qu'ils veulent imposer leur thique religieuse aux autres", ils te rtorqueront certainement que c'est l'inverse.

[QUOTE=Gunny]
Au del de l'thique, c'est aussi une question purement utilitaire. Quand une femme ne peut pas aller  l'hpital, elle doit aller... autre part, avec tous les risques que cela prsente.[/gunny]

Non, en France son mdecin doit lui fournir l'adresse d'un obsttricien pratiquant l'IVG si lui-mme refuse pour clause de conscience. Dans tous les cas, elle peut toujours aller  l'hpital pour suivre une grossesse normale et donc il n'y a pas de risque. A part les psychoses antepartum pour lesquels un suivi psychiatrique s'impose.




> Mme interdit, l'avortement existe. Une tude de l'OMS conclue que l'interdiction de l'avortement n'en rduit pas le nombre (http://www.jogc.com/article/S1701-2163(16)34376-6/pdf). Au fond c'est logique : les avortements "de confort" comme aiment les nommer nos chers ultra-conservateurs, c'est un fantasme. Un avortement est une dcision difficile et traumatisante, quel que soit le statut lgal. a veut dire qu'en interdisant l'avortement, on pousse juste ces femmes, qui sont dtermines,  prendre des risques inimaginables. Donc a veut dire qu'on met en danger des vies, tout en n'ayant aucun effet sur l'ampleur de ce que l'on voulait interdire... Pour moi c'est plus que de la mise en danger, rendre l'avortement illgal c'est pousser sciemment des femmes vers un danger mortel, juste pour l'auto-satisfaction que l'on fait le bien pour les pauvres ftus sans dfense. Est-ce que c'est thiquement dfendable a ? Les anti-avortement aiment bien attaquer le ct thique de l'avortement, mais vitent trs bien de parler du ct thique de son interdiction.


Les chiffres de l'Insee montrent au contraire que la lgalisation de l'avortement a eu pour consquence une chute des naissances en France, ce qui a t reconnu  l'poque par le directeur de l'INED Grard Calot qui parlait de "moyens modernes de contraception".




> Il y a galement beaucoup d'lments qui pointent vers le fait que la lgalisation de l'avortement rduit la criminalit (http://freakonomics.com/2005/05/15/a...d-you-believe/).


Ton lien ne marche pas. Mais l encore, l'exemple franais contredit cette hypothse :

(chiffres de la direction centrale de la police judiciaire)

Si l'IVG avait un tel effet sur la criminalit, on aurait du assister  une chute de celle-ci  partir des annes 88. C'est loin d'tre le cas... on a peut-tre pas utilis l'avortement de la manire correcte. Mais mme aux USA o l'"abortion" a t surtout utilise chez les afro-amricains (certains diraient mme contre), la criminalit n'a pas baiss pour cette communaut bien au contraire.




> Pour la socit, ya pas photo, lgaliser l'avortement n'a que des avantages.
> SI on veut rduire le nombre d'avortements, la solution est d'informer, de donner des cours d'ducation sexuelle, de favoriser le planning familial et l'accs aux contraceptifs. Des solutions qui, vous le noterez, ne font de mal  personne, contrairement  l'interdiction de l'avortement. Bizarrement on ne voit pas les anti-avortement agir sur ces points... au contraire. a me semble vident que a n'a rien  voir avec la protection des petits bbs innocents et plus  voir avec l'idologie conservatrice/religieuse et sa volont de contrle des femmes. D'ailleurs j'aimerais bien avoir le passage de la Bible qui dit texto "l'avortement c'est mal", tout ce que j'ai pu lire c'est des interprtations (franchement poussives) de certains passages.


Non cette vue est trop simpliste, les pays dvelopps avaient amorcs leur transition dmographique bien avant l'arriv de la contraception.
Absurde vu que la seule politique suivie par le planning familial.. est justement la promotion de l'avortement.
Si on veut rduire le nombre d'avortement, il suffit que les mdecins fassent davantage jouer leur clause de conscience (cas italien) et que l'tat fasse davantage des mesures incitatives pour les jeunes couples (cas hongrois).




> oui mais tu oublies l'me !


Comme quoi il reste un espoir mme chez le pire des vauriens

----------


## ddoumeche

> Peut-tre pas, mais encore une fois c'est une dcision personnelle. Pour qui subit des pressions et ne veut pas avorter, il reste l'accouchement sous X. Pour retourner la question, est-ce qu'accoucher sous X sous pression, c'est mieux ? Certaines femmes/filles prfrent dtruire la vie avant l'activit crbrale, d'autres prfrent prendre le risque de dtruire une vie avec activit crbrale et de ne jamais le savoir. Parmi celles qui accouchent sous X, je suis persuade que beaucoup finissent par le regretter galement. Et mme, parmi celles qui dcident de garder l'enfant et de couper les ponts avec leur entourage, certaines finissent aussi par le regretter. Dans tout a, mieux vaut au moins avoir le choix.


Un entourage (mme pre & mre) qui vous pousse  avorter est foncirement malsain et mieux vaut couper les ponts avec. A quel entourage penses-tu ?

On a tendance a vouloir un gosse tel jour telle heure, comme on prend rendez-vous chez le dentiste. La nature ne marche pas comme cela, et nos enfants payent le prix du dlire de toute puissance de l'occident

----------


## ddoumeche

Sinon que pensez-vous de l'action gouvernementale lors du cyclone Irma ?

----------


## MABROUKI

> ddoumeche
> Sinon que pensez-vous de l'action gouvernementale lors du cyclone Irma ?


Du coup par coup si on se rfre aux medias...
Pourtant les 2 cyclones Irma et maintenant Mario(ou Maria je m'y perds avec ces noms exotiques) ont t annoncs suffisamment  l'avance par les services mtos Franais et amricains avec description prcise des trajectoires...
Pas de plan d'vacuation obligatoire de population  des zones traverss par ces cyclones, pourtant faisable vers le continent tout proche (Guyane franaise  toute proche) comme  Cuba ou en Floride...!!!

Un plan d'vacuation mdit et prpar permet de mieux grer les cas de catastrophe naturelle de grande ampleur...
Et l'Ile de la Guadeloupe qui devrait fournir la logistique du plan de secours "improvis" pour les 2 petites Saint Martin et (j'ai oubli son nom) ,est elle-mme ce soir sur la sellette !!!

----------


## BenoitM

> Du coup par coup si on se rfre aux medias...
> Pourtant les 2 cyclones Irma et maintenant Mario(ou Maria je m'y perds avec ces noms exotiques) ont t annoncs suffisamment  l'avance par les services mtos Franais et amricains avec description prcise des trajectoires...
> Pas de plan d'vacuation obligatoire de population  des zones traverss par ces cyclones, pourtant faisable vers le continent tout proche (Guyane franaise  toute proche) comme  Cuba ou en Floride...!!!
> 
> Un plan d'vacuation mdit et prpar permet de mieux grer les cas de catastrophe naturelle de grande ampleur...
> Et l'Ile de la Guadeloupe qui devrait fournir la logistique du plan de secours "improvis" pour les 2 petites Saint Martin et (j'ai oubli son nom) ,est elle-mme ce soir sur la sellette !!!


vacuer 75.000 personne parce qu'il y a eu 12 morts? Et comment tu vacues tant de personne? 
Guyane franaise toute proche? euh on n'a pas la mme dfinition de proche  ::roll::

----------


## ManusDei

> Ton lien ne marche pas. Mais l encore, l'exemple franais contredit cette hypothse :
> 
> Si l'IVG avait un tel effet sur la criminalit, on aurait du assister  une chute de celle-ci  partir des annes 88. C'est loin d'tre le cas...


Y avait dj eu ce dbat sur la criminalit y a des mois/annes ici, la dfinition des crimes a vari, les "incivilits" n'taient mme pas enregistr il y a quelques dcennies. Donc une comparaison sur une telle dure n'a pas grand intrt malheureusement.




> Sinon que pensez-vous de l'action gouvernementale lors du cyclone Irma ?


Pas mauvaise en fait, de ce que j'ai entendu pas mal de gens ont refus de bouger avant qu'il soit trop tard. Peu de morts, reste  voir si les moyens vont tre mis sur la table pour reconstruire.

----------


## Zirak

> reste  voir si les moyens vont tre mis sur la table pour reconstruire.


Pourront pas faire pire que le nant au niveau des moyens dbloqus lors du passage d'Irma. 

C'est pas le tout d'aller se montrer faire le beau avec les manches retrousses pour faire un coup de com sur le malheur des gens, en dormant soit-disant sur un "lit de camp", faut mettre les moyens en face (et pas que humain, certes le personnel mdical, l'arme, etc ont fait ce qu'ils ont pu avec ce qu'ils avaient, mais il faut aligner la bouffe, les medocs et le reste avec). 

Mme le streameur Zerator avec son Z-Event et ses 453 000 de collects a fait plus pour les gens touchs par Irma que le gouvernement...

Oui il y a eu peu de morts, mais je ne vois pas en quoi c'est grce au gouvernement ? 

La pour Maria, il y a eu quoi de mis en place ? Pas grand chose encore une fois, ils ont juste dclench une alerte violette ou je ne sais plus quelle couleur pour que les gens s'enferment chez eux...

----------


## Ryu2000

Macron dfend laccord nuclaire avec lIran devant Trump



> La discussion a t pour le moins  directe   ce qui veut dire, en langage diplomatique, plutt anime  notamment  propos de laccord de Paris sur le climat dnonc par Washington et plus encore sur le nuclaire iranien. *Le texte met en place, pour dix ans, sous contrle, le programme atomique de Thran et garantit son caractre civil en change dune leve progressive des sanctions*.


C'est bizarre, Macron serait-il en train de faire quelque de bien pour la premire fois ?
a doit cacher quelque chose...
En tout cas ce serait chouette de laisser l'Iran construire des centrales nuclaires.

Par contre on dirait que Trump n'y connait rien du tout :
A New York, Trump estime que Macron fait un boulot d'enfer et est respect par le peuple



> A la veille de l'ouverture de l'assemble gnrale des Nations unies, Donald Trump et Emmanuel Macron ont tenu une brve confrence de presse. *A cette occasion, le prsident amricain a multipli les compliments envers son homologue franais*.


Enfin c'est de la politique relle, c'est le protocole de dire des choses comme a.

----------


## Zirak

> Par contre on dirait que Trump n'y connait rien du tout


C'est que maintenant que tu t'en rends compte ?  ::mouarf::

----------


## ManusDei

> Pourront pas faire pire que le nant au niveau des moyens dbloqus lors du passage d'Irma.


Ben pourtant du matriel tait prt pour l'aprs-ouragan, et il y a eu quelques vacuations (hopitaux entre autres).
Tu voulais que le gouvernement fasse quoi d'autre ?

----------


## Ryu2000

> C'est que maintenant que tu t'en rends compte ?


L a part vraiment mal :
Des chasseurs et bombardiers amricains survolent la pninsule corenne



> la veille de l'ouverture de l'Assemble gnrale de l'ONU, les tats-Unis et le Japon d'un ct, la Chine et la Russie de l'autre, ont particip  des exercices militaires prs de la Core du Nord. Le rgime de Kim Jong-un sera au centre des discussions  New York.
> 
> * la veille de son premier discours en tant que prsident des tats-Unis  l'ONU, Donald Trump a tenu  montrer ses muscles  la Core du Nord*, qui sera au centre des dbats aprs son nouveau tir de missile balistique et son essai nuclaire ralis le 3 septembre. Ce lundi, deux bombardiers amricains B-1B et quatre chasseurs amricains F-35 partis de Guam et du Japon ont pris part aux exercices de bombardement, et ils ont t rejoints pour l'occasion par quatre chasseurs sud-corens F-15K, a dclar le ministre sud-coren de la Dfense.


Bon l c'est pas exactement Trump mais c'est encore pire :
"La Core du Nord sera dtruite" si elle attaque les USA ou ses allis (N.Haley)



> L'administration de Donald Trump a martel dimanche qu'elle profiterait de l'assemble gnrale des Nations unies pour exiger la pleine application des sanctions internationales contre la Core du Nord, *menaant celle-ci de "destruction" si elle continuait de provoquer Washington et ses allis*.


Il n'y a rien de mieux pour motiver des Corens que d'apprendre que les USA veulent dtruire leur pays.
La Core du Nord souffrait dj normment  cause des sanctions et l elle va s'en prendre encore plus...

----------


## Zirak

> Ben pourtant du matriel tait prt pour l'aprs-ouragan, et il y a eu quelques vacuations (hopitaux entre autres).
> Tu voulais que le gouvernement fasse quoi d'autre ?


Bah ce n'est pas ce que disent les gens sur place, au moins niveau eau / bouffe, aprs niveau matos de reconstruction, je ne saurais dire.

Y'a diffrents tmoignages vidos qui circulent, dont un d'un pre de famille qui a reu genre 2 ou 3 L d'eau pour une famille de 4 avec des enfants pour tenir X jours, le mec avoue sans honte qu'il a t piller des trucs pour nourrir ses enfants car il n'y avait pratiquement aucune prise en charge. Comme je disais, il remerciait les militaires et le personnel mdical, qui ont fait ce qu'ils ont pu avec ce qu'on leur a donn, c'est  dire pratiquement rien, mais  ct de a, il disait que le gouvernement tait loin d'avoir mis les moyens ncessaires.

Et c'est un peu ce qui ressort des diffrents tmoignages. 

Comme je disais, mme des trucs organiss  ct de faon caritative via la Croix Rouge ou autres, ont envoy plus de bouffe / mdoc que les aides officielles...

----------


## MABROUKI

> Zirak
> Bah ce n'est pas ce que disent les gens sur place, au moins niveau eau / bouffe, aprs niveau matos de reconstruction, je ne saurais dire.


Bien vu...!!!
L'ile Saint Martin toujours selon les medias ,est aliment en eau potable par une et unique usine de dessalement d'eau de mer  ce qui relve de la -provocation anti cyclone marin pure et simple- pour une petite ile perdue dans la mer des carabes...
Les cyclones et typhons prenant naissance en mer ,elle est la plus expose, et apparemment il n'y a pas de moyens de stockage des eaux de pluie(barrage ou retenue) dans cette ile tropicale constamment inonde de pluies diluviennes...
La nourriture ,des tentes ,un minimum galement, auraient du tre achemine et stocke  l'avance ,et des dpts souterrains en bton peuvent tre raliss  moindre frais...
L'absence de nourriture et eau potable peut dgnrer en  dsordres publics (pillages, vols etc..) sans compter les maladies hydriques qui sont un flau dans les rgions tropicales et les dpenses mdicales peuvent s'avrer plus couteuses que les moyens prventifs cits ci-avant...
Cela d'autant plus que l'ile dispose d'un seul hosto (selon les medias) qui a subi des dommages...
A mon avis ,ces intempries  tropicales ,ont t gres ,comme si c'tait une tempte dans le Midi ou au Poitou ,pourtant ces iles sont confrontes  un climat plus dvastateur et ncessite des mesures prventives car  les moyens  doivent tre achemins de la mtropole !!!

----------


## ddoumeche

> Y avait dj eu ce dbat sur la criminalit y a des mois/annes ici, la dfinition des crimes a vari, les "incivilits" n'taient mme pas enregistr il y a quelques dcennies. Donc une comparaison sur une telle dure n'a pas grand intrt malheureusement.


Une incivilit n'est pas un crime donc cette explication te tient pas la route. Et si certains type de crimes ont baiss conjoncturellement ou  cause de l'amlioration de la mdecine, (je pense aux homicides), les atteintes aux bien et aux personnes et le trafic de stupfiants ont bel et bien augment.
Mais peut-tre y-t'il lien direct ...




> Pas mauvaise en fait, de ce que j'ai entendu pas mal de gens ont refus de bouger avant qu'il soit trop tard. Peu de morts, reste  voir si les moyens vont tre mis sur la table pour reconstruire.


De ce que j'ai vu, beaucoup auraient aim pouvoir quitter l'le et revenir en mtropole quelques jours, mais Air France a multipli ses tarifs par 15 jusqu' la veille de l'ouragan, au lieu de multiplier les vols. Pendant ce temps, les amricains vacuaient un quart de leur ressortissants, le reste (4500) aprs l'ouragan.




> Ben pourtant du matriel tait prt pour l'aprs-ouragan, et il y a eu quelques vacuations (hopitaux entre autres).
> Tu voulais que le gouvernement fasse quoi d'autre ?


Mais quel matriel ? 3 jours aprs le passage de l'ouragan, l'arme bien penaude montrait le seul A400M en tat de vol aller livrer un superpuma aux antilles pour en remplacer deux superpuma pas en tat de vol... comme 70% du parc arien. Elle montrait aussi un unique hlicoptre dauphin livrer de l'eau par lot de 100 bouteilles... pas trs rentable comme mthode, et cela ne fait 0.28cm3 d'eau par habitant.

Alors que les nerlandais avaient dj amarrs 2 frgates sur leur partie la veille ou le lendemain du passage de l'ouragan, et que les anglais avaient le navire de dbarquement Mounts Bay  Antigua  Virgin Islands . Donc la France qui fait si bien, fait moins que la petite hollande et la perfide albion ?

A faire de la com et agir en fonction des sondages ou de la visite du roi de Willem-Alexander des pays-bas, on est condamn  ne ragir qu'aprs coup.





> Macron dfend laccord nuclaire avec lIran devant Trump
> 
> C'est bizarre, Macron serait-il en train de faire quelque de bien pour la premire fois ?


Macron et le quai d'Orsay toujours aussi stupide: l'Iran paye la Core du Nord pour tester le designs de ses missiles et l'aider  mettre au point sa bombe.

----------


## ManusDei

> De ce que j'ai vu, beaucoup auraient aim pouvoir quitter l'le et revenir en mtropole quelques jours, mais Air France a multipli ses tarifs par 15 jusqu' la veille de l'ouragan, au lieu de multiplier les vols.


Cette histoire a t reconnue comme un fake, quelqu'un a fait des montages photo avec les tarifs business et les a prsents comme des tarifs eco. Pas mal de gens ont attendu le dernier moment pour partir, et surprise y avait plus de place dans les avions...




> Alors que les nerlandais avaient dj amarrs 2 frgates sur leur partie la veille ou le lendemain du passage de l'ouragan


Bah pourtant a gueule aussi dans les pays-bas  cause de "l'imprpation". Ils ont eu  peu prs les mmes soucis que le ct franais.

Pour le reste j'ai pas vrifi.

PS : tu es sr de ne pas confondre avec les deux frgates franaises ? https://www.meretmarine.com/fr/conte...les-sinistrees

----------


## Ryu2000

> Macron et le quai d'Orsay toujours aussi stupide: l'Iran paye la Core du Nord pour tester le designs de ses missiles et l'aider  mettre au point sa bombe.


Je n'y crois pas.
L'Iran demande le droit de faire des centrales nuclaires pour produire de llectricit.
Aussi bien c'est visible puisque l'Iran enrichit l'Uranium a un niveau suffisant pour produire de llectricit mais beaucoup trop faible pour crer des armes.

De toutes faon les ennemis de l'Iran sont beaucoup trop prs d'eux pour utiliser l'arme atomique...
L'arme atomique ne servirait  rien  l'Iran. En plus c'est pas tellement leur truc, ils ne font jamais chier personne.
Par contre il existe un pays voisin de l'Iran qui dborde d'armes atomiques (ces bombes sont capable de toucher des capitales europennes), mais personne ne dit rien...

Si les USA ne provoquaient pas la Core du Nord, elle ne rpondrait pas en testant des missiles.
Si on arrtait les sanctions envers la Core du Nord, les Corens vivraient beaucoup mieux...
Imposer plus de sanctions ne risque pas d'arranger la situation.
Le peuple Coren aura encore plus de bonnes raisons d'tre fch aprs les USA et l'OTAN.

----------


## Zirak

> J
> Si on arrtait les sanctions envers la Core du Nord, les Corens vivraient beaucoup mieux...
> Imposer plus de sanctions ne risque pas d'arranger la situation.
> Le peuple Coren aura encore plus de bonnes raisons d'tre fch aprs les USA et l'OTAN.


Et si tu arrtais de dire des conneries, a nous ferait des vacances...

Le peuple nord-coren est malmen par son dictateur de "prsident", plus que par d'ventuelles sanctions de qui que ce soit. Le peuple nord-coren n'en a rien  faire des USA ou de l'OTAN, la seule chose qui l'intresse c'est de s'chapper en Core du sud sans se faire tuer... 

La Core du nord c'est une prison gante, o tout le monde est fliqu, o tu n'as pas le droit de dire ce que tu veux, o si tu ne fais pas partis du groupe de personne accrdit par Kim, tu n'as pas accs  internet, etc etc -_-

Encore une fois, au lieu de pleurer sur la dictature de l'UE, va donc vivre en Core du nord, tu verras ce que c'est une vraie dictature...

----------


## Grogro

> Une incivilit n'est pas un crime donc cette explication te tient pas la route. Et si certains type de crimes ont baiss conjoncturellement ou  cause de l'amlioration de la mdecine, (je pense aux homicides), les atteintes aux bien et aux personnes et le trafic de stupfiants ont bel et bien augment.


Et pourtant, la criminalit et l'inscurit ont fortement diminu partout en occident depuis le dbut des annes 90, en France comme aux USA (strictement rien  voir avec la "broken window policy" par ailleurs), aprs la hausse massive constate entre les annes 60 et le dbut des annes 90 (merci la guerre contre la drogue). La vrit, malgr le terrorisme, malgr la crise systmique, malgr le rchauffement climatique, c'est qu'on a jamais autant vcu en scurit qu'au cours des annes 2010. Y compris  l'chelle mondiale. Il n'y a jamais eu si peu de violence, si peu de conflits. Malgr l'effet de loupe provoqu par la presse.

Pendant ce temps, plus le risque diminue, plus la perception du risque rsiduel se crispe. On a voulu effacer le risque de toute la socit,  toutes les chelles. Le risque zro est devenu une obsession systmique socitale. Un certain Nassim Taleb aurait long  en dire quant  l'absurdit de cette psychose de socit.

http://www.mercialfred.com/topos/par...violence-monde

Mme si le mme Taleb pense que la "longue paie" est une illusion statistique : http://www.fooledbyrandomness.com/longpeace.pdf

----------


## Ryu2000

> Le peuple nord-coren est malmen par son dictateur de "prsident", plus que par d'ventuelles sanctions de qui que ce soit.


Penses bien ce que tu veux, moi j'ai le droit de penser que le peuple Coren est fier de son pays, de son histoire et de ses leaders.
Les corens sont probablement plus heureux que les franais...

Les sanctions a fait que plein de produits ont du mal  rentrer dans le pays (comme le caf par exemple).
C'est quand mme trs chiant, le pays manque de ressources  cause des sanctions.




> Le peuple nord-coren n'en a rien  faire des USA ou de l'OTAN


Mais bien sr...




> va donc vivre en Core du nord


J'y passerai peut tre des vacances un jour, des sjours sont organiss.

Il y a grosse propagande hystrique  propos de la Core du Nord alors que c'est pas du tout a en ralit...
Tu ne changeras pas d'avis, je ne changerai pas d'avis, donc a sert  rien de parler.
Et de toute faon j'en ai strictement rien  foutre de ce que tu peux penser...

----------


## Charvalos

> J'y passerai peut tre des vacances un jour, des sjours sont organiss.


Il parat qu'il y a un avion qui part demain. Si tu pouvais y rester pour de bon, je ne suis pas contre.  ::aie::

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Penses bien ce que tu veux, moi j'ai le droit de penser que le peuple Coren est fier de son pays, de son histoire et de ses leaders.
> Les corens sont probablement plus heureux que les franais...


Avoir un avis, c'est bien, mais le fonder avec des faits et des tmoignages, c'est mieux.
Voil un tmoignage
Tu peux aussi acheter son livre, pour te faire un avis.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Avoir un avis, c'est bien, mais le fonder avec des faits et des tmoignages, c'est mieux.


On entend bien assez ceux qui ont fuit le pays.
Moi ce qui mintresse c'est ceux qui ne souhaitent pas quitter leur pays. (qui reprsente un plus gros nombre que ceux qui veulent partir)
On voit jamais l'autre point de vue.
C'est toujours un trucs manichen o on parle que des problmes.

Ya jamais un truc neutre o on verrait les 2 cts de la Core du Nord.
Parce qu'ok tout n'est pas rose, mais c'est pareille partout dans le monde.

----------


## souviron34

> Avoir un avis, c'est bien, mais le fonder avec des faits et des tmoignages, c'est mieux


Sur ce sujet, je ne saurais que trop recommander de regarder le film  "_Underground_" de Emil Kusturica...

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0114787/

La version longue est sublime... La courte un peu plus difficile  suivre, mais nanmoins excellente..


Ou comment peut se passer la vie dans un pays avec un "rideau de fer" et la propagande... (_bien entendu, allgorique... (je souligne pour les gens qui prennent les choses au pied de la lettre.._))

----------


## Zirak

> J'y passerai peut tre des vacances un jour, des sjours sont organiss.


Oui des sjours avec accompagnement par 4 personnes pour que tu ne parles pas trop aux habitants, tu n'as pas le droit de prendre ce que tu veux en photo, et tu ne peux entrer que si tu as obtenu un visa. Et encore, si tu y vas par la Core du sud, il faut aussi une autorisation du gouvernement sud-coren. 

Rien qu' la frontire, tu ne peux pas photographier ce que tu veux, mme depuis la Core du sud, et ce n'est pas de la propagande, c'est tir d'un ami qui a t en Core du Sud justement, et qui a t  la frontire nord-corenne pour "visiter".





> Il y a grosse propagande hystrique  propos de la Core du Nord alors que c'est pas du tout a en ralit...


Mais oui bien sr, et c'est comment en ralit ? Tu la sors d'o ta ralit ? 

Bizarrement, ma propagande vient de personne tant aller jusqu'en Core du Sud, et de nord-corens ayant russi  passer la frontire sans se faire prendre...





> Tu ne changeras pas d'avis, je ne changerai pas d'avis, donc a sert  rien de parler.
> *Et de toute faon j'en ai strictement rien  foutre de ce que tu peux penser...*


Pas besoin de le prciser, a fait un moment qu'on sait que te parler c'est comme pisser dans un violon, et que tu n'es l que pour faire ta propagande anti-UE, sans couter personne. 

Par contre tu te doutes bien que c'est rciproque, et que la majorit des gens ici, n'en ont rien  faire de ce que tu penses non plus ?

----------


## ddoumeche

> Je n'y crois pas.
> L'Iran demande le droit de faire des centrales nuclaires pour produire de llectricit.
> Aussi bien c'est visible puisque l'Iran enrichit l'Uranium a un niveau suffisant pour produire de llectricit mais beaucoup trop faible pour crer des armes.
> 
> De toutes faon les ennemis de l'Iran sont beaucoup trop prs d'eux pour utiliser l'arme atomique...
> L'arme atomique ne servirait  rien  l'Iran. En plus c'est pas tellement leur truc, ils ne font jamais chier personne.
> Par contre il existe un pays voisin de l'Iran qui dborde d'armes atomiques (ces bombes sont capable de toucher des capitales europennes), mais personne ne dit rien...
> 
> Si les USA ne provoquaient pas la Core du Nord, elle ne rpondrait pas en testant des missiles.
> ...


L'Iran est un gros producteur de gaz et de ptrole mais aurait besoin de l'atome pour produire son lectricit plutt que de centrales  gaz ?

Mme les militaires iraniens ne se cachent pas de leur coopration avec la core du nord: http://thediplomat.com/2017/05/a-clo...e-cooperation/. Et que leur importe le fait que le bas peuple ait de l'lectricit ou non ? il veulent assurer la scurit militaire de leur caste et de manire secondaire de leur pays.

Et les 3 grands et les 2 petits voient lentement le monde se parsemer d'arsenaux nuclaires, ce qui nous promet une guerre mondiale nuclaire des plus joyeuses.

Qu'on fait les amricains pour provoquer la Core du Nord ? le rgime nord coren a besoin de maintenir la pression pour justifier des mesures strictes sur la population et l'emprise de l'arme. Donc aprs chaque lection, PongYang fait monter la pression. Alors que les USA sont sur la rserve dans la rgion  cause de la puissance militaire chinoise et ne veulent en aucun d'un engagement dans la pninsule.

Le peuple coren fait ce qu'on lui dit de faire. Et si l'arme ne prenaient pas 25% des ressources du pays et que le pays arrtait de vivre en autarcie, le peuple vivrait mieux. La Core ne teste pas ses missiles pour protester contre les sanctions mais pour tester ses missiles.

----------


## Zirak

> Sur ce sujet, je ne saurais que trop recommander de regarder le film  "_Underground_" de Emil Kusturica...
> 
> http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0114787/
> 
> La version longue est sublime... La courte un peu plus difficile  suivre, mais nanmoins excellente..
> 
> Ou comment peut se passer la vie dans un pays avec un "rideau de fer" et la propagande... (_bien entendu, allgorique... (je souligne pour les gens qui prennent les choses au pied de la lettre.._))


Et comme beaucoup de ses films, vous pourrez profiter d'une BO plus que sympathique compose par Goran Bregovic.  

/sifflote sur l'air de "kalashnikov"

----------


## ddoumeche

> Cette histoire a t reconnue comme un fake, quelqu'un a fait des montages photo avec les tarifs business et les a prsents comme des tarifs eco. Pas mal de gens ont attendu le dernier moment pour partir, et surprise y avait plus de place dans les avions...


Mme Air France ne dment pas avoir fait exploser ses tarifs pour des raisons commerciales : http://bfmbusiness.bfmtv.com/entrepr...r-1255411.html

Pourquoi accuser les gens de vouloir partir au dernier moment, quand il est manifeste qu'il n'y avait mme plus de place dans les vols. Pourquoi Air France n'a pas affrt plus d'avions ?




> Bah pourtant a gueule aussi dans les pays-bas  cause de "l'imprpation". Ils ont eu  peu prs les mmes soucis que le ct franais.
> 
> Pour le reste j'ai pas vrifi.
> 
> PS : tu es sr de ne pas confondre avec les deux frgates franaises ? https://www.meretmarine.com/fr/conte...les-sinistrees


Non ils n'ont pas eu les mmes soucis puisque les troupes de marines nerlandaises taient sur place ds le lendemain et que donc il n'y eu pas de gangs arms. Il ont mme put fermer leur frontire pour assurer la scurit de leur population.

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/arti...cane-Irma.html

Non

----------


## Grogro

> Qu'on fait les amricains pour provoquer la Core du Nord ? le rgime nord coren a besoin de maintenir la pression pour justifier des mesures strictes sur la population et l'emprise de l'arme. Donc aprs chaque lection, PongYang fait monter la pression. Alors que les USA sont sur la rserve dans la rgion  cause de la puissance militaire Chine et ne veulent en aucun d'un engagement dans la pninsule.
> 
> Le peuple coren fait ce qu'on lui dit de faire. Et si l'arme ne prenaient pas 25% des ressources du pays et que le pays arrtait de vivre en autarcie, le peuple vivrait mieux. La Core ne teste pas ses missiles pour protester contre les sanctions mais pour tester ses missiles.


Ils testent leurs missiles parce qu'ils sont convaincus,  tort selon moi, que seul une force de dissuasion nuclaire les protgera d'une invasion terrestre par les USA. Le seul tat qui pourrait avoir un intrt  envahir la Core du nord, c'est la Chine pour annexer son petit voisin. A part la Core du sud, l'intrt gostratgique pour toutes les puissances de la rgion c'est le status quo. 

Quant  l'Iran, ils ont le mme raisonnement,  plus forte raison puisque sous Bush l'Iran devait tre la troisime victime de la "guerre contre la terreur" des neo-cons, si l'invasion de l'Irak n'avait pas t un bourbier sans fin. Et pour contre-balancer la bombe isralienne (principe classique d'quilibre des puissances). Et ce qu'on sait, c'est qu'un Iran nuclaris c'est une Arabie Saoudite nuclarise dans les 5 ans par raction lgitime. Et peut-tre 10 pays de plus 15 ans plus tard. On est dj pas sr d'viter la prolifration avec 8 puissances nuclaires, et 8 c'est dj deux de trop...

PS : ddoumeche, tu as vu mon prcdent post sur la page d'avant ?

----------


## ddoumeche

> Ils testent leurs missiles parce qu'ils sont convaincus,  tort selon moi, que seul une force de dissuasion nuclaire les protgera d'une invasion terrestre par les USA. Le seul tat qui pourrait avoir un intrt  envahir la Core du nord, c'est la Chine pour annexer son petit voisin. A part la Core du sud, l'intrt gostratgique pour toutes les puissances de la rgion c'est le status quo.
> 
> Quant  l'Iran, ils ont le mme raisonnement,  plus forte raison puisque sous Bush l'Iran devait tre la troisime victime de la "guerre contre la terreur" des neo-cons, si l'invasion de l'Irak n'avait pas t un bourbier sans fin. Et pour contre-balancer la bombe isralienne (principe classique d'quilibre des puissances). Et ce qu'on sait, c'est qu'un Iran nuclaris c'est une Arabie Saoudite nuclarise dans les 5 ans par raction lgitime. Et peut-tre 10 pays de plus 15 ans plus tard. On est dj pas sr d'viter la prolifration avec 8 puissances nuclaires, et 8 c'est dj deux de trop...


Pourquoi a tord ? les USA ont mis la moiti du Moyen-Orient  feu et  sang, le nouveau roi d'Arabie Saoudite ravage le Yemen, la Russie a dmembr "chirurgicalement" un quart de l'Ukraine ... les puissants ne respectent que la force, et la NK veut la bombe pour avoir une dissuasion du faible au fort... comme nous.
D'ailleurs l'Arabie Saoudite a dj la bombe, achet sur tagre au Pakistan et a fait savoir la chose officieusement au dbut de l'intervention russe en Syrie. Un vent de peur a du souffler  Ryad. Donc la Turquie l'aura

Heureusement quand Donald Trump qui fait tant de mal  l'humanit sera parti, les grands puissances pourront enfin reprendre leur libert et on fera un grand feu de joie pour danser autour de la core

----------


## Grogro

> D'ailleurs l'Arabie Saoudite a dj la bombe, achet sur tagre au Pakistan et a fait savoir la chose officieusement au dbut de l'intervention russe en Syrie. Un vent de peur a du souffler  Ryad. Donc la Turquie l'aura


On est  ce point dans la merde ? Quelles sont tes sources ?

----------


## Zirak

> On est dj pas sr d'viter la prolifration avec 8 puissances nuclaires, et 8 c'est dj deux huit de trop...


Fixed  :;): 

Si ils veulent se faire la guerre, qu'ils aillent se tuer  coups de balles, mais vu les ravages que pourrait engendrer un conflit nuclaire ne serait-ce qu'entre 2 pays, tant que ne serait-ce qu'un seul aura des armes nuclaires, on courra le risque d'tre dans une merde noire...

----------


## Mat.M

> Un infanticide c'est le meurtre d'un enfant. Avant la naissance, on parle de ftus. Et  12 semaines, le ftus en question n'est qu'un amas de cellules qui ne font que se multiplier. Ce n'est, ni plus ni moins, qu'un tissu pluricellulaire vivant.


ok d'accord mais peut-tre que cet amas de cellule a une me enfin une substance selon la vision aristotlicienne des choses  ::mouarf:: 



> Le mot substance (du latin substantia, de substare, tre dessous; du grec hypokeimenon) signifie :
> la matire dont quelque chose est forme (substance dure, molle) ;


Le problme de toute mtaphysique: une chose,entit peut tre constitue de matire mais cette matire ne dtermine pas forcment ce qu'_est_ cette chose (tre dans le sens ontologique)
Puisque tout corps est constitu d'atomes ( dans la vision du Matrialisme ) logiquement les particularits du corps humain devrait tre les mmes que celles d'un caillou ou d'une chaise ( par exemple)  ::aie::

----------


## ddoumeche

> On est  ce point dans la merde ? Quelles sont tes sources ?


Des sites internets de mchants de droite ayant relay les dires d'un officiel d'une chaine tv saoudienne, mais l'information a deux ans donc impossible  retrouver. Aujourd'hui, avoir une arme atomique est juste une question d'argent... et de relations.
Ce n'est pas si grave car la dure de vie de ces engins comme de tous les armements modernes doit tre de 10 ou 20 ans et l'arsenal saoudien est vraiment minuscule, servant juste  dissuader un ventuel dbarquement de troupes de marine russes... ou amricaines (se souvenir de la petite phrase de Kissinger pendant la crise du ptrole).

Le Pakistan a du leur vendre pour une dure limite, ce qui constitue quand mme une grave entorse au trait de non prolifration nuclaire. Alors que la seule entorse acceptable au droit international serait la bombe du Qubec Libre  qui nous pourrions alors vendre des rafales et des Hads. Qu'ils puissent dfendre leur libert face aux menaces expansionnistes du .. Honduras.

Aprs la capitale du ... Honduras n'est qu' 1000km

----------


## Marco46

> Il faut dire cela aux mdecins refusant de pratiquer des avortements, invoquant la clause de conscience. Pour rappel, le serment d'hypocrate prt par chaque mdecin praticien est le suivant :


Ca n'a absolument aucun rapport. Si un mdecin refuse de pratiquer un avortement c'est son droit et sa libert de refuser de le pratiquer. En revanche si une femme souhaite avorter dans les conditions dcrites par la loi c'est son droit et sa libert de le faire.




> Sauf que la moiti des pro-vie sont des lacs. Il faudra que tu expliques aux mdecins refusant de pratiquer l'avortement "qu'ils veulent imposer leur thique religieuse aux autres", ils te rtorqueront certainement que c'est l'inverse.


Tant qu'ils n'empchent pas la femme d'avorter pas de problme.


Je sais que les religieux ont du mal  conceptualiser la libert mais quand mme il faut faire un petit effort !

----------


## MABROUKI

> Mat.M
> ok d'accord mais peut-tre que cet amas de cellule a une me enfin une substance selon la vision aristotlicienne des choses


J'aime ca ,c'est la philosophie aristotlicienne qui a perdur jusqu'au 11eme sicle ...
Toute chose a une Forme et une Matire(Magister Dixit selon la formule consacre pour couper court aux querelleurs comme Ryu2000)  :la Forme a pour but de donner une "Essence" (carburant)  la Matire...
Et pour les tres vivants tout s'explique : l'Ame est la forme du Corps visqueux  (cur et cerveau),la  liaison entre l' Ame et le Corps est assur texto par "*les esprits animaux*" (sans le secours de ces animaux invisibles la thorie tombe  l'eau)...
Les "*esprits animaux*" sont trs ncessaires et les religions pour viter des questions indiscrtes  chargrent Dieu le Pre, de  dcrter notre Naissance Physique (nous naissons par dcret divin) et de lui "insuffler simultanment" une Ame...
Notre mort aussi se fait par dcret divin ,et quand il tombe ,l'Ame le quitte pour remonter aux Cieux et le Corps prit (cur et cerveau mou)....

Bref c'est un peu l'anctre de la thorie du champ de gravitation "animal"....

----------


## MABROUKI

Rebonjour  Mat.M

Pour complter le tout ,les anges qui sont non dnombrables ,n'ont pas de Matire mais uniquement une Forme ,une Ame quand ils furent cres par Dcret Divin...
Ceci expliquant cela, ils ne meurent pas car l' Ame ne meurt pas et veillent donc constamment sur les 6 bientt 7  8 milliards de bipdes ,y compris Ryu2000 qui est loin de s'en douter , et vivront jusqu'au jour du Jugement Dernier pour dposer leurs registres de  comptabilit de nos bonnes et mauvaises actions !!!

----------


## ABCIWEB

- 27 % de budget pour le ministre du Travail et - 18 % pour le Logement d'ici  2019 et vous en tes encore  parler du sexe des anges ? Bah c'est sr que dans ces conditions le banquier peut dormir tranquille.

----------


## BenoitM

> - 27 % de budget pour le ministre du Travail et - 18 % pour le Logement d'ici  2019 et vous en tes encore  parler du sexe des anges ? Bah c'est sr que dans ces conditions le banquier peut dormir tranquille.


Il faut peut-tre aussi se rveiller la France est en dficit budgtaire depuis des dcennies donc si un jour vous voulez arrter de pays des intrts, il faut bien remettre les comptes en quilibre.

----------


## GPPro

Ah les donneurs de leons europens. Sinon c'est sr que quand on n'a pas de gouvernement 1 anne sur 2 a aide  faire des conomies  :;):

----------


## Gunny

http://www.bfmtv.com/politique/emman...e-1260040.html

Non bien sr, le pinacle de la dmocratie c'est d'tre lu au second tour contre Le Pen avec une marge ridicule, c'est bien connu.

----------


## BenoitM

> Ah les donneurs de leons europens. Sinon c'est sr que quand on n'a pas de gouvernement 1 anne sur 2 a aide  faire des conomies


Vous devriez peut-tre essayer  :;):

----------


## Ryu2000

> Non bien sr, le pinacle de la dmocratie c'est d'tre lu au second tour contre Le Pen avec une marge ridicule, c'est bien connu.


 ::mouarf:: 

C'est vrai que Macron  bnfici d'un concours de circonstance :
Les mdias et la justice s'acharnaient contre FillonHamon n'avait aucun soutient (mme Hollande et Valls taient derrire Macron)Bayrou s'est alli  luiLes mdias taient  fond derrire lui (Patrick Drahi le soutenait, a fait dj Libration, l'Express et BFM TV)Il fait partit d'un rseau puissant (Jacques Attali, Alain Minc, Bernard-Henri Lvy, Daniel Cohn-Bendit, Robert Hue, etc)Il tait soutenu par la banque et par l'UEMme le show bizz tait derrire lui (Prsidentielle : ces people qui soutiennent Emmanuel Macron)En plus il y avait une campagne pour dire que tous les vieux politiciens taient des voleurs et peut tre qu'il faudrait les remplacer par des jeunes qui ne connaissent pas encore la combineLes instituts de sondage boostaient son score

Et aprs il s'est retrouv contre le FN, donc c'est la garanti de la victoire, mais en plus Marine avait foir le dbat...
Le FN va peut tre exploser et c'est souhaitable.

a aurait t plus tendu contre la France Insoumise...
Parce qu'avec Macron c'est : "La France soumise  la finance".

----------


## Grogro

> Vous devriez peut-tre essayer


404 Government not found c'est pas mal. Pas de "rforme structurelle" qui saignent le pays rel  blanc, pas de bureaucrate hors sol pour imposer ses neries, pas de clientlisme supplmentaire. Tant que les fonctionnaires continuent vaillamment de faire tourner les administration.

----------


## Jon Shannow

Pour revenir sur la taxe d'habitation, je prfrerai une taxe en fonction des revenus, plutt qu'un seuil qui fait qu' un euro prt on paie plein pot ou on ne paie pas !

@Terin : Pour ce qui est des rformes comment expliques-tu que faciliter les licenciements, et donc prcariser les opprims salaris, va faire diminuer le chmage ?

----------


## Zirak

> @Terin : Pour ce qui est des rformes comment expliques-tu que faciliter les licenciements, et donc prcariser les opprims salaris, va faire diminuer le chmage ?


Comme tous les autres pseudo-macronniste qui sont passs sur ce fil avant lui, il ne l'explique pas et tu n'auras pas rponses. Ou tu auras la mme rponse que d'habitude "faciliter les licenciements (car ils oublient toujours le terme "abusif" sciemment ou non), a va faciliter les recrutements". Et quand tu leur demande le rapport entre ces 2 assertions, tu entends le vent souffler, avec les buissons morts qui roulent comme au far-west.

(D'ailleurs tu remarqueras que tous ceux  qui on a pos la question, ne sont jamais repasss pour rpondre  ::mouarf:: )

----------


## Ryu2000

> Et quand tu leur demande le rapport entre ces 2 assertions, tu entends le vent souffler, avec les buissons morts qui roulent comme au far-west.


Mais si ils ont dit que si le patron sait qu'il n'aura pas de mal  virer du monde il aura moins peur d'embaucher du monde.

Parce que l le patron doit de dire "embaucher quelqu'un c'est une grosse responsabilit, un gros investissement, je n'ai pas confiance dans la situation conomique futur, donc je ne prend pas le risque d'embaucher quelqu'un a pourrait couler ma boite", un CDI c'est un peu comme un mariage, c'est potentiellement pour toute la vie.

Mais avec le CDI de chantier, le patron va dire "J'ai un projet, j'embauche du monde et ds que c'est fini, ou si a foire, je les dgage".

Enfin j'ai compris a en gros.
J'y crois pas tellement non plus.

----------


## Zirak

> Mais si ils ont dit que si le patron sait qu'il n'aura pas de mal  virer du monde il aura moins peur d'embaucher du monde.


Sauf que pour embaucher, on en revient toujours au mme, il faut des commandes. 

Si tu n'as pas plus de commandes, tu n'as pas besoin de personnel en plus pour absorber la mont en charge. Et virer un mec sans raison, a n'augmente pas le carnet de commandes, au contraire, a fait un chmeur de plus qui dpensera moins d'argent, et donc qui risque de faire baisser le carnet de commandes d'autres entreprises.

C'est pourquoi faciliter les licenciements abusifs, et la diminution du chmage, n'ont rien  voir l'un avec l'autre.


Et tu fais bien de parler du CDI de chantier, car cela sera encore pire, imagines :

l'entreprise va pouvoir licencier qui elle veut pour pas trop cher, et rduire sa masse salariale au minimum dont elle a besoin. Et si il y a une hausse des commandes (ou un nouveau projet pour rester dans l'informatique), elle va embaucher un ou plusieurs mecs pour raliser ce projet en CDI de chantier, le "chmage" va baisser le temps du projet, et ds qu'il sera fini, bah les mecs retourneront au chmage. 

Bref, dans tout a, il n'y a rien qui permet de baisser "durablement" le chmage, c'est juste une autre faon de tricher sur les chiffres...

----------


## Ryu2000

> Sauf que pour embaucher, on en revient toujours au mme, il faut des commandes.


Sauf dans l'innovation, si quelqu'un veut crer quelque chose de nouveau et qu'il a besoin de spcialistes.
Par exemple une entreprise qui voudrait proposer un nouveau service ou je sais pas... 
On embauche pour l'tape de conception et aprs on se dbarrasse d'eux.

C'est pas vident de trouver des exemples qui pourraient fonctionner...




> l'entreprise va pouvoir licencier qui elle veut pour pas trop cher, et rduire sa masse salariale au minimum dont elle a besoin. Et si il y a une hausse des commandes (ou un nouveau projet pour rester dans l'informatique), elle va embaucher un ou plusieurs mecs pour raliser ce projet en CDI de chantier, le "chmage" va baisser le temps du projet, et ds qu'il sera fini, bah les mecs retourneront au chmage.


a doit tre a que ceux qui dfendent la loi de travail trouvent intressant.

Sinon pour faire baisser le chmage on peut faire des contrats de travail de 4h par semaine, on peut les envoyer en formation, ou ils peuvent abandonner les recherches.

Pour les macronistes les franais ont trop de droits et de scurit, ils veulent qu'on prcarisent tout a (on utile uberisation  la place de prcarisation aujourd'hui).
Macron veut un systme o le patron peut virer ses employ avec un SMS "Reviens pas demain t'es vir, salut.".
Il veut que les jeunes bossent 45h pay 35.

----------


## Zirak

> a doit tre a que ceux qui dfendent la loi de travail trouvent intressant.


Non, car ceux qui dfendent la loi travail n'ont pas compris a, puisqu'ils affirment que cela va rduire le chmage (bien qu'ils soient incapables d'expliquer comment). Ils ne peuvent pas trouver a intressant, leur rflexion n'a dj pas t jusque l. Emmanuel leur a dit que a allait faire baisser le chmage, alors c'est que a doit tre vrai puisque c'est Manu qui le dit...  

Encore une fois, rformer le code du travail, ok, c'est comme pleins de trucs en France, une vraie usine  gaz, il y a surement pleins de choses  simplifier / amliorer, je n'ai aucun problme avec a, mais ce que l'on nous propose l, c'est juste se foutre de la gueule des gens, cela ne va rien amliorer du tout (sauf pour les mmes que d'habitude), bien au contraire.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Non bien sr, le pinacle de la dmocratie c'est d'tre lu au second tour contre Le Pen avec une marge ridicule, c'est bien connu.


Le Nouvel Obs dit que c'est la tradition :
Macron et les manifestations : s'attaquer  la rue, un classique de la politique



> Macron :  Je crois dans la dmocratie, mais la dmocratie ce n'est pas la rue"
> Raffarin : "Ce nest pas la rue qui gouverne"
> Villepin : "J'entends ceux qui manifestent, mais..."
> Sarkozy : "On ne cdera pas, on ne reculera pas"
> Hollande : "On ne fait pas une loi en fonction du nombre de manifestants"


Quelque part ils ont raison, on ne peut pas tre certains que la majorit des franais soient d'accord avec les manifestants.
On pourrait consulter l'opinion du peuple avec un rfrendum, mais c'est rare et jamais respect.




> Emmanuel leur a dit que a allait faire baisser le chmage, alors c'est que a doit tre vrai puisque c'est Manu qui le dit...


J'ai du mal  croire que des gens soutiennent Macron, il faut vraiment avoir aucune culture pour avoir confiance en lui.

Bon cela dit, d'aprs Juncker la loi du travail a vient de l'UE :
L'Union europenne assume : la loi El Khomri, c'est elle



> Jean-Claude Juncker a dclar que la rforme du droit du travail voulue et impose par le gouvernement Valls est le minimum de ce qu'il faut faire.*Pour Coralie Delaume, l'conomie de notre pays est depuis longtemps l'application des orientations de l'Union europenne*.


Loi El Khomri. "Recommandations" ou diktats de l'Europe ?



> On fait semblant de s'charper sur le contenu de cette loi travail attribue  cette pauvre ministre-alibi, Madame El Khomri, alors qu'en fait, elle n'est ni de cette estimable personne, ni de Valls, ni mme de Hollande. *Elle est directement sortie des  Recommandations  du Conseil europen. La France  souveraine et ternelle  obit en loccurrence aux  recommandations*  du ci-devant GRAMENA Pierre, ministre des finances...du Luxembourg !


Vous vous dites que quand Macron tait ministre des Finance il a particip  la rdaction des recommandations de l'UE.
Pour moi c'est l'UE qui impose ses rgles.
La France protgeait trop ses salaris et a ne plait pas  l'UE.

----------


## Zirak

> Vous vous dites que quand Macron tait ministre des Finance il a particip  la rdaction des recommandations de l'UE.
> *Pour moi c'est l'UE qui impose ses rgles.*
> La France protgeait trop ses salaris et a ne plait pas  l'UE.


Encore une fois, l'UE, c'est les diffrents pays qui la compose, dont la France, donc ce que l'UE nous impose, on a particip  sa rdaction donc on ne nous impose rien, puisqu'on y a particip et qu'on a dit qu'on tait d'accord. Et dans le pire des cas, il nous restait notre droit de veto.

Sauf que comme on te l'a dj dit 150 fois, Hollande, Valls, Macron et compagnie, et les autres avant, ils disent OK devant l'UE, et aprs quand a gueule dans la rue, ils disent  la rue "oui mais ce n'est pas de notre faute, c'est l'UE qui nous l'impose", bah non, t'as sign le papier mec, t'as donn ton accord, donc on ne t'impose rien. L'UE dans ce cas l, c'est juste une tte de turc, et toi comme t'es anti-UE, tu gobe a comme un mouton... 

Surtout que si ce n'est vraiment que des "recommandations", cela signifie que que ce n'est pas obligatoire, quand tu recommandes quelques choses  quelqu'un, c'est comme dire que tu lui conseille de faire ceci ou cela, si c'est obligatoire, c'est un ordre pas une recommandation.

Bref, encore  ct de la plaque.

----------


## Grogro

> Emmanuel leur a dit que a allait faire baisser le chmage, alors c'est que a doit tre vrai puisque c'est Manu qui le dit...


C'est la doxa no-classique qui le dit depuis 40 ans. Ce n'est pas Manu qui le dit, mais les ditocrates autoriss, BFM-WC, les chos, le Medef, les Baverez, Beytout, Le Boucher, la "Paris school of economics". Bref tous les dispensateurs de prt--penser culturel pour CSP+. Et ils ne le font mme pas par calcul de classe, mais parce qu'ils y croient rellement. 

C'est ce que Gramsci appelait l'hgmonie culturelle.

----------


## Invit

> C'est la doxa no-classique qui le dit depuis 40 ans. Ce n'est pas Manu qui le dit, mais les ditocrates autoriss, BFM-WC, les chos, le Medef, les Baverez, Beytout, Le Boucher, la "Paris school of economics". Bref tous les dispensateurs de prt--penser culturel pour CSP+. Et ils ne le font mme pas par calcul de classe, mais parce qu'ils y croient rellement. 
> 
> C'est ce que Gramsci appelait l'hgmonie culturelle.


Justement je suis en train de lire l'article sur le poids des opinions sur le super site que tu as donn hier : http://www.mercialfred.com/topos/pol...poids-opinions. Je subodorais l'importance de ce phnomne, mais le papier apporte pas mal de prcisions intressantes.

----------


## Ryu2000

> donc ce que l'UE nous impose, on a particip  sa rdaction donc on ne nous impose rien, puisqu'on y a particip et qu'on a dit qu'on tait d'accord. Et dans le pire des cas, il nous restait notre droit de veto.
> (...)
> si c'est obligatoire, c'est un ordre pas une recommandation.


Non mais a c'est la version officielle...
C'est comme ils veulent que vous pensiez que a fonctionne...

Ils essaient de faire croire que chaque tat  toujours son mot  dire, mais dans la pratique ce n'est pas le cas.
Sarkozy, Hollande, Macron sont tous des unioneuropens convaincu, ils veulent toujours aller vers plus d'UE, donc ils sont content de suivre les ordres.
En ralit ce sont les lobbys qui dirigent l'UE et pas les tats...
Sinon  quoi servent des gars comme Juncker ?

L'UE c'est plus compliqu que a, ce n'est pas juste "on va demander l'avis de tous les chefs d'tats membres".

----------


## Zirak

> Non mais a c'est la version officielle...
> C'est comme ils veulent que vous pensiez que a fonctionne...


Blablabla, c'est ton avis bas sur rien  part tes propres fantasmes d'anti-europens.

Ce n'est pas "c'est comme ils veulent que vous pensiez que a fonctionne", l'UE c'est comme n'importe quelle institution, le fonctionnement est crit dans des documents qui sont consultables par tout le monde, ce que tu ne devrais pas hsiter  faire pour le coup. 




> Sarkozy, Hollande, Macron sont tous des unioneuropens convaincu, ils veulent toujours aller vers plus d'UE, donc ils sont content de suivre les ordres.


C'est bien pour cela que je te dis qu'accuser l'UE c'est n'importe quoi, puisque ce sont eux qui donnent leur accord ! Et ils ne suivent pas des ordres puisque c'est eux qui rdigent les trucs ! 

Et les lobbys et autres, tu crois qu'ils influencent qui ? L'UE n'est pas une personne. Y'a pas un tre suprieur qui donne des ordres aux diffrents prsidents avec une flingue sur la tempe. Ce sont justement les prsidents, les ministres, et autres qui sont "influencs" (car ils le veulent bien ou car ils sont dj d'accord) et qui aprs donnent leur accord / rdigent les traits. 

C'tait pas Junker tout seul (d'ailleurs c'est comme Tafta, faut arrter avec Junker, ce n'est plus lui) qui dcidait de la pluie et du beau temps tout seul dans son coin...

----------


## Grogro

> Justement je suis en train de lire l'article sur le poids des opinions sur le super site que tu as donn hier : http://www.mercialfred.com/topos/pol...poids-opinions. Je subodorais l'importance de ce phnomne, mais le papier apporte pas mal de prcisions intressantes.


Biais de confirmation qui ne peut exister par ailleurs dans la thorie no-classique (comme tous les autres phnomnes si brillamment expliqus par Daniel Kahneman dans "Thinking Fast and Slow"), puisque les acteurs conomiques sont supposs tre des atomes sans interaction, parfaitement rationnels et agissant rationnellement pour maximiser leur "fonction d'utilit" ( ::rire:: ). L'homo oeconomicus, l'homme nouveau des libraux. Le tout devant aboutir  "l'quilibre gnral". Ils n'ont jamais compris que le mouvement nait du dsquilibre. Quant  la thorie classique du chmage, c'est encore plus risible et simpliste : http://des-economistes-et-des-hommes...-43693379.html

Ne riez pas, ils y croient vraiment. Aprs tout, puisque leur thorie a t slectionne par l'universit, c'est qu'elle est forcment rationnelle d'aprs leur propre cadre de pense. 

Et ils se demandent pourquoi les physiciens, et tous ceux s'tant un jour frotts  la systmique et  la modlisation des systmes complexes, se foutent d'eux depuis des dcennies.

----------


## ABCIWEB

> - 27 % de budget pour le ministre du Travail et - 18 % pour le Logement d'ici  2019 !





> Il faut peut-tre aussi se rveiller la France est en dficit budgtaire depuis des dcennies donc si un jour vous voulez arrter de pays des intrts, il faut bien remettre les comptes en quilibre.


C'est typiquement la rponse rapide et gnrique d'un banquier avec la mme vulgarit. 

Si on cherchait vraiment  faire des conomies on ne supprimerait pas l'impt sur la fortune et on ne distribuerait pas des dizaines de milliards aux entreprises sans aucune contre partie comme l'ont fait Hollande/Valls, approuvs par Macron avec comme prochaine tape une nime baisse de l'imposition sur les bnfices. Macron ne fait pas des conomies, il finance les cadeaux qu'il fait aux plus riches en tapant sur les plus pauvres et les salaris : le ministre du logement et du travail.

Personne n'est contre le fait de faire des conomies mais il faudrait que cela soit justifi et quilibr. 

Avec Macron ce n'est ni l'un ni l'autre. Je ne dis pas qu'il n'y aurait pas des optimisations  faire dans ces ministres, mais  ce niveau c'est juste du foutage de gueule. Sans doute faut-il dj penser aux dpassements de budget pour les jeux olympiques o ses amis banquiers et multinationales vont pouvoir se gaver encore plus sur le dos de l'tat...

----------


## ddoumeche

> Ca n'a absolument aucun rapport. Si un mdecin refuse de pratiquer un avortement c'est son droit et sa libert de refuser de le pratiquer. En revanche si une femme souhaite avorter dans les conditions dcrites par la loi c'est son droit et sa libert de le faire.


Les mdecins ne le jugent pas ainsi puisque s'ils invoquent le serment d'hypocrate pour protger la vie humaine, c'est donc bien qu'on va tuer une vie.




> Tant qu'ils n'empchent pas la femme d'avorter pas de problme.
> 
> Je sais que les religieux ont du mal  conceptualiser la libert mais quand mme il faut faire un petit effort !


Je sais que les modernistes ont du mal a comprendre les notions d'thique et de respect de la vie humaine, surtout aprs avoir idoltr toutes sortes d'idologies totalitaires puis la jouissance sans bornes, mais il faut faire un effort.
sauf  vouloir finir comme la Russie avec un taux d'avortement  50% et une population en chute libre bien sur, ce qui lui a cout son empire et deux guerres civiles.




> Mat.M
> ok d'accord mais peut-tre que cet amas de cellule a une me enfin une substance selon la vision aristotlicienne des choses


Non, il s'agit aussi d'un grec mais d'hypocrate.

----------


## r0d

> Ne riez pas, ils y croient vraiment. Aprs tout, puisque leur thorie a t slectionne par l'universit, c'est qu'elle est forcment rationnelle d'aprs leur propre cadre de pense.


Je n'aurais pas mieux dit.
Si un jour j'ai le temps, je me pencherai sur les raisons pour lesquelles c'est cette thorie qui a t slectionne. Je ne crois pas que ce soit un hasard, et j'avais dj commenc quelques recherches. J'ai l'impression que le basculement s'effectue en Autriche avec Von Mises, juste avant Hayek. A creuser.

Sinon je me demandais ce que pouvaient penser les dveloppeurs de ceci: Un gel du taux du livret A  0,75 % pendant deux ans est envisag. Je suppose que nombre d'entre vous possdent des livret A non? Ou alors vous tes plutt dans les trucs plus "gros" style PEL ou placements financiers?
Non parce que si a se fait cette histoire de gel du livret A, c'est un joli petit cadeau fait aux banques, et une baisse relle et brutale du pouvoir d'achat pour les 55 millions de dtenteurs de livrets A. Macron sait visiblement rcompenser ses soutiens, c'est beau la loyaut.

----------


## ddoumeche

> Il faut peut-tre aussi se rveiller la France est en dficit budgtaire depuis des dcennies donc si un jour vous voulez arrter de pays des intrts, il faut bien remettre les comptes en quilibre.


Tout en fait. En dclarant un bref moratoire de quelques annes sur les versements de cotisations  l'UE, nous pourrons commencer  dgager une libert de mouvement ncessaire a un gros lagages des dpenses publiques




> Et pourtant, la criminalit et l'inscurit ont fortement diminu partout en occident depuis le dbut des annes 90, en France comme aux USA (strictement rien  voir avec la "broken window policy" par ailleurs), aprs la hausse massive constate entre les annes 60 et le dbut des annes 90 (merci la guerre contre la drogue). La vrit, malgr le terrorisme, malgr la crise systmique, malgr le rchauffement climatique, c'est qu'on a jamais autant vcu en scurit qu'au cours des annes 2010. Y compris  l'chelle mondiale. Il n'y a jamais eu si peu de violence, si peu de conflits. Malgr l'effet de loupe provoqu par la presse.
> 
> Pendant ce temps, plus le risque diminue, plus la perception du risque rsiduel se crispe. On a voulu effacer le risque de toute la socit,  toutes les chelles. Le risque zro est devenu une obsession systmique socitale. Un certain Nassim Taleb aurait long  en dire quant  l'absurdit de cette psychose de socit.


Un blogueur et l'ONU vont m'expliquer que les chiffres de la direction centrale de la police judiciaire sont faux. C'est truculent, et donc on peut demander sur quoi se basent ces as de la statistique pour tablir leur verdict.
Sur le taux d'homicide ? mais si on meurt moins par meurtre, c'est uniquement parce que le SAMU s'est amlior, le nombre d'homicides et de tentatives d'homicides n'a pas beaucoup vari.

Quid du hiatus climatique depuis 1998 ?

----------


## Ryu2000

> Sinon je me demandais ce que pouvaient penser les dveloppeurs de ceci: Un gel du taux du livret A  0,75 % pendant deux ans est envisag.


Il faut voir le bon ct des choses, le taux du livret A ne devrait pas passer en dessous de 0,75% pendant 2 ans.
Le taux pourrait tre de 0% voir ngatif.
Imaginez vous avez 10 000 sur un compte et aprs les intrts vous avez 9 900. (t'as meilleur temps d'acheter un coffre et de garder l'argent chez toi  ce moment l, mais on fait le maximum pour vous empcher d'avoir trop de liquide)

Bon aprs ce n'est peut tre pas exactement la mme chose :
Taux directeur ngatif maintenu en Sude



> La banque centrale sudoise a conserv jeudi son taux d'intrt directeur en terrain ngatif,  -0,50%, et a confirm la poursuite de son programme de rachat d'obligations avec l'objectif de soutenir l'inflation, la croissance et l'emploi. "Pour que l'inflation se maintienne autour de 2%  l'avenir, la politique montaire doit continuer  tre expansionniste. La direction de la Banque centrale a dcid de maintenir le taux Repo inchang  -0,50%", a annonc l'institution montaire dans un communiqu.


Les taux d'intrt ngatifs sont indispensables, selon la BNS



> Malgr le rcent affaiblissement du franc face  l'euro, la Banque nationale suisse (BNS) juge les taux d'intrt ngatifs indispensables. La situation reste fragile, estime Andrea Maechler, membre de la direction de l'institut d'mission


Taux d'intrt ngatifs - Exemples rcents



> Le 29 janvier 2016, la Banque du Japon annonce vouloir redresser l'inflation et a donc fix son taux de dpt  -0,1%. Cette mesure est effective depuis le 16 fvrier 2016


Dpts bancaires : les taux d'intrt ngatifs gagnent du terrain en Allemagne



> La Caisse d'pargne de Munich et la banque cooprative de Hambourg vont facturer les gros dpts de leurs clients en 2017. Elles rpercutent le taux de dpt ngatif appliqu par la BCE.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Les mdecins ne le jugent pas ainsi puisque s'ils invoquent le serment d'hypocrate pour protger la vie humaine, c'est donc bien qu'on va tuer une vie.


Donc, tu confirmes que la branlette est un gnocide, c'est a ?  ::roll::

----------


## ddoumeche

> Donc, tu confirmes que la branlette est un gnocide, c'est a ?


Tu as pris ta carte du parti et rejoint Marcos dans sa qute de la petite mort ? parce qu'il m'a dj pos la question, donc cela vous travaille visiblement

----------


## Ryu2000

> Donc, tu confirmes que la branlette est un gnocide, c'est a ?


Non mais a ne fonctionne pas comme a, il n'y a pas d'analogie  faire entre les deux.

 la limite on pourrait presque faire un parallle entre l'jaculation masculine et les rgles fminine, dans les 2 cas a ne tue pas de vie.
La vie c'est  partir d'un "uf" fcond, des spermatozodes seuls a n'a rien a voir avec un gnocide... Mais a pourrait avoir rapport avec un ovule seul.

----------


## r0d

> Il faut voir le bon ct des choses, le taux du livret A ne devrait pas passer en dessous de 0,75% pendant 2 ans.
> Le taux pourrait tre de 0% voir ngatif.


En fait, si le taux est infrieur  l'inflation, le dtenteur du livret A perd de l'argent. C'est la raison pour laquelle le taux d'intrt du livret A est calcul chaque anne en fonction de l'inflation (pas uniquement, mais pour une bonne partie).
Ces dernires annes, le taux d'inflation (en France) tait trs bas, mais pour 2017, il sera aux alentours de 1%. Et probablement plus dans les annes  venir.

----------


## Ryu2000

> En fait, si le taux est infrieur  l'inflation, le dtenteur du livret A perd de l'argent.


On pourrait perdre de l'argent encore plus vite, le taux sera  0% un jour.

L'histoire de l'inflation a me rappelle a :
Indexation des salaires sur linflation



> En France, les salaires ont t indexs sur linflation entre 1952 et 1982.
> Depuis 1982 et la fin de lindexation des salaires, peu  peu, de manire difficilement perceptible vu la faible inflation sur cette priode, le pouvoir dachat des classes moyennes sest rod.


En France les prix montent mais les salaires n'augmentent pas.
Le pouvoir d'achat diminue et ce n'est pas prt de s'arranger...

Au Japon, les ventes de coffres-forts explosent



> Craignant que la folie des taux dintrt ngatifs ne gagne aussi la gestion de leurs comptes de dpt personnels, les pargnants nippons sont de plus en plus nombreux  retirer leur argent des banques pour le conserver chez eux dans un coffre-fort tout neuf.

----------


## r0d

> Le pouvoir d'achat diminue et ce n'est pas prt de s'arranger...


C'est partiellement vrai.
Le pouvoir d'achat global des franais ne diminue pas en fait.
C'est le pouvoir d'achat des gens qui n'ont de revenus que leur salaire qui baisse. Celui des gens qui ont des revenus de rentes ou issus du capital augmente. Ce qui fait qu'en moyenne, le pouvoir d'achat global ne baisse pas.
--> check

----------


## Jon Shannow

> En fait, si le taux est infrieur  l'inflation, le dtenteur du livret A perd de l'argent. C'est la raison pour laquelle le taux d'intrt du livret A est calcul chaque anne en fonction de l'inflation (pas uniquement, mais pour une bonne partie).
> Ces dernires annes, le taux d'inflation (en France) tait trs bas, mais pour 2017, il sera aux alentours de 1%. Et probablement plus dans les annes  venir.


Se souvenir que dans le calcul de l'inflation, ne sont pas pris en compte, les prix des loyers, ni les prix des carburants...  ::aie::

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Tu as pris ta carte du parti et rejoint Marcos dans sa qute de la petite mort ? parce qu'il m'a dj pos la question, donc cela vous travaille visiblement


Non, mais tu justifie ton anti-IVGisme  en disant qu'un amas de cellules humaines est une vie. Donc, un spermatozode tant une cellule humaine, on peut considrer que tuer des milliers de spermatozodes, c'est un gnocide. De mme le simple fait d'utiliser un prservatif.

----------


## Ryu2000

> C'est le pouvoir d'achat des gens qui n'ont de revenus que leur salaire qui baisse. Celui des gens qui ont des revenus de rentes ou issus du capital augmente. Ce qui fait qu'en moyenne, le pouvoir d'achat global ne baisse pas.


Peut tre, alors je vais reformuler, parce que les 500 franais les plus riches de France ne mintressent pas du tout et ils foutent la merde dans la moyenne, ils font chier les riches...

Moi je veux parler de la disparition des classes moyenne.
Comme Obama  russi  la faire disparaitre aux USA, elle est en train de disparaitre en France.

Le Franais moyen n'est pas augment et il ressent les prix monter.
Chaque anne les prix des tickets de bus et de train augmentent.
Un paquet de cigarette va coter 10 en 2020.
Plein de nouvelles taxes et de nouveaux impts sont cr.

Tout le monde s'appauvri sauf les riches qui eux s'en mettent encore plus dans les poches...
Il n'y a jamais de bonne nouvelle.

----------


## Gunny

> Non, mais tu justifie ton anti-IVGisme  en disant qu'un amas de cellules humaines est une vie. Donc, un spermatozode tant une cellule humaine, on peut considrer que tuer des milliers de spermatozodes, c'est un gnocide. De mme le simple fait d'utiliser un prservatif.


Sans compter le plus grand avorteur, notre Seigneur lui-mme : http://sante.lefigaro.fr/actualite/2...mme-sur-quatre

----------


## Jon Shannow

Ryu2000 est toujours actif sur le forum politique...




> Il n'y a jamais de bonne nouvelle.


Effectivement !  ::(:

----------


## r0d

> Il n'y a jamais de bonne nouvelle.


Si j'en ai vu passer une ya deux jours. Attends un peu..; *clic*clic*google*clic*clic* ..; ha voil:
http://www.20minutes.fr/paris/210676...a-senatoriales
 ::mouarf::

----------


## Ryu2000

> Effectivement !


Votre blague ne fonctionne pas.
C'est pas parce qu'une bonne nouvelle n'arrive pas, qu'il y a 0 bonne nouvelle.

Et j'aurais du formuler autrement : "Il n'y a jamais d'amlioration srieuse de la situation conomique des classes moyennes" ou un truc comme a.
Parce que des bonnes nouvelles il y en a, comme la mort de Pierre Berg par exemple ^^ (mais dans le contexte a ne fonctionne pas, parce que a parlait d'conomie...)

Faut dj chercher un moment avant de trouver une bonne nouvelle pour la situation conomique des pauvres et des moyens...




> Si j'en ai vu passer une ya deux jours. Attends un peu..; *clic*clic*google*clic*clic* ..; ha voil:
> http://www.20minutes.fr/paris/210676...a-senatoriales


Un vieux riche qui se retire c'est pas mal, mais il en reste un paquet d'autres malheureusement.

====
Il faudrait des topics :
- Avortement
- Core du Nord
- Indpendance des Catalans
- etc

Parce qu'il y a des sujets qui se chevauchent et des sujets intressants non traits.

----------


## Zirak

> Il faudrait des topics :
> - Avortement
> - Core du Nord
> - Indpendance des Catalans
> - etc
> 
> Parce qu'il y a des sujets qui se chevauchent et des sujets intressants non traits.


Pourquoi faire ? 

Tu l'as dis toi-mme, tu te fiches de l'avis des autres, et la rciproque est toute aussi vraie. Tu racontes n'importe quoi et fais ta propagande dans suffisamment de sujets sans qu'il n'y ait besoin d'en recrer 1  chaque fois que tu lis un article sur un sujet diffrent...

Si quelqu'un veut parler srieusement et plus approfondir un sujet prcis, ne t'inquites pas, il fera un nouveau sujet, a a toujours trs bien fonctionn jusque l.

----------


## ManusDei

> Un blogueur et l'ONU vont m'expliquer que les chiffres de la direction centrale de la police judiciaire sont faux.


Non, juste que la mthode de comptage a chang. Certains dlits sont devenus des crimes (au hasard, fumer un ptard).

----------


## el_slapper

> Justement je suis en train de lire l'article sur le poids des opinions sur le super site que tu as donn hier : http://www.mercialfred.com/topos/pol...poids-opinions. Je subodorais l'importance de ce phnomne, mais le papier apporte pas mal de prcisions intressantes.


Je savais tout a, mais par petits morceaux. Mis ensemble, c'est un chef-d'oeuvre. Merci pour le lien.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Tu l'as dis toi-mme


Je n'ai pas parl de l'avis de tous les autres, et je n'ai pas parl de tous les sujets.
C'tait ton opinion sur certains sujets prcis. ^^
Et c'tait parce que j'tais frustr de toujours entendre exactement la mme propagande, il n'y a jamais de nuance c'est chiant.

Ou alors un topic "news diverses".
Philippot  dcid de quitter le FN par exemple.
Il a bien raison ce parti est mort, il parait qu'il est super endett, il va peut tre faire faillite, le PS aussi remarque...

Il y a peut tre des gens qui connaissent bien la Catalogne ici, est-ce que la majorit des catalans sont pour se sparer de l'Espagne ?

Dans le sous forum cologie, il y a rien sur les ouragans, les tsunamis, les sismes, les tremblements de terre de 2017, alors que a bouge un peu.
On a eu un mois de Septembre tout pourri jusqu' prsent, a caille.

----------


## el_slapper

> Se souvenir que dans le calcul de l'inflation, ne sont pas pris en compte, les prix des loyers, ni les prix des carburants...


Je roule  l'thanol, dont le prix n'a pas boug depuis des annes.

Les loyers, c'est plus vicelard : ils montent quand on se rapproche des zones ou il y a de l'emploi(l'emploi se concentre, pour plein de raisons, c'est un phnomne mondial), et descend partout ailleurs. en apparence, donc, il stagne. En vrai, ben, si tu dois travailler, a monte.  ::aie:: 

C'est l que l'inflation fait mal : elle est trs variables d'un produit  l'autre, d'une rgion  l'autre, d'une situation  l'autre. Outre le fait que l'on a tous des biais cognitifs qui font qu'on remarque les hausses plus que les baisses, l'inflation tape de manire trs ingale les gens. Un des paradoxes des gens qui votent pour sortir de l'union europenne, c'est que ce sont des gens qui vivent souvent en zone priurbaine, donc ne peuvent pas vivre sans carburant, et seraient donc les plus durement touchs par l'inflation qui viendrait avec une sortie de l'euro - puisqu'elle frapperait en priorit les hydrocarbures.

----------


## Mdinoc

> Il y a peut tre des gens qui connaissent bien la Catalogne ici, est-ce que la majorit des catalans sont pour se sparer de l'Espagne ?


La majorit des catalans eux-mmes je ne sais pas, mais la quasi-unanimit de ceux qui vont se casser le cul pour voter malgr les mesures de rduction au silence de la police, c'est garanti...

----------


## Marco46

> Les mdecins ne le jugent pas ainsi puisque s'ils invoquent le serment d'hypocrate pour protger la vie humaine, c'est donc bien qu'on va tuer une vie.


Certains seulement et c'est une toute petite minorit qui est contre l'avortement. Si on suit ta logique comme la plupart des mdecins ont prt serment cela signifie bien que l'avortement ne correspond pas  tuer une vie.

----------


## Zirak

> Je n'ai pas parl de l'avis de tous les autres, et je n'ai pas parl de tous les sujets.
> C'tait ton opinion sur certains sujets prcis. ^^
> Et c'tait parce que j'tais frustr de toujours entendre exactement la mme propagande, il n'y a jamais de nuance c'est chiant.


Ah donc on est plusieurs  te dire la mme chose, mais seule mon opinion ne t'intresse pas ? LuL

Quant  la "propagande"  propos de la Core du nord, que cela te fasse plaisir ou non, il n'y a que toi sur ce forum pour affirmer que cela en est...





> Ou alors un topic "news diverses".
> Philippot  dcid de quitter le FN par exemple.
> Il a bien raison ce parti est mort, il parait qu'il est super endett, il va peut tre faire faillite, le PS aussi remarque...


Bah oui, un parti qui arrive au 2me tour de la prsidentielle, avec un nombre de votes relativement stable, est compltement mort...

Philippot se barre car il a t rtrograd c'est tout. Jusque-l, il avait dit qu'il partirait si Marine changeait d'avis sur l'euro ou la sortie de l'UE. Il ne me semble pas qu'elle ait chang d'avis donc il n'avait aucune raison de partir,  part des embrouilles entre eux. Rien  voir avec la mort du parti.






> Dans le sous forum cologie, il y a rien sur les ouragans, les tsunamis, les sismes, les tremblements de terre de 2017, alors que a bouge un peu.


Oui et non.

Il y a dj plusieurs sujets sur le rchauffement climatique, donc pas la peine d'en rouvrir un exprs. Et encore, il y a hlas pleins de gens qui considre que ce n'est pas li au rchauffement climatique, et donc que cela n'aurait rien  voir avec l'cologie.  ::?: 





> On a eu un mois de Septembre tout pourri jusqu' prsent, a caille.


Tu veux que l'on cr un topic "mto du jour" ?  ::mouarf::

----------


## Ryu2000

> Bah oui, un parti qui arrive au 2me tour de la prsidentielle, avec un nombre de votes relativement stable, est compltement mort...


Il va rester que les pires dans ce parti.
Des gars comme louis aliot, donc a craint...

De toute faon le FN ne peut pas atteindre le pouvoir parce qu'il sera toujours mpris par le systme.
Marine Lepen a tout fait ce qu'on lui a demand pour d-diaboliser le parti et a n'a servi  rien.
Elle a tuer le pre pour rien.
Autant qu'ils arrtent tout.
 cause d'eux un gars tout pourri comme Macron a pu atteindre le pouvoir, donc a fait chier.
*N'importe qui d'autre contre Macron aurait gagn...*




> Philippot se barre car il a t rtrograd c'est tout.


C'est plus parce qu'il ne voulait pas abandonner son association de Patriote.
Mais peut tre qu'il crera un parti plus cool et plus anti UE.




> Et encore, il y a hlas pleins de gens qui considre que ce n'est pas li au rchauffement climatique, et donc que cela n'aurait rien  voir avec l'cologie.


Il y a un rchauffement climatique mais il n'est pas forcment caus par l'homme. 
L'homme est responsable de plein de catastrophe cologique plus grave.

Quand il n'y avait pas d'humain sur terre, il y avait dj des changements de tempratures...
Le soleil a un effet beaucoup plus puissant que tous les gaz  effet de serre (et la guerre contre le CO2... Srieusement ?).

D'ailleurs Al Gore revient avec un film qui tombe juste  point...




> Tu veux que l'on cr un topic "mto du jour" ?


C'tait pour la blague, parce que des gens ont prit super chre, et du coup c'est marrant de faire le gars qui se plaint parce qu'il fait un peu froid.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> - Avortement
> - Core du Nord
> - Indpendance des Catalans
> - etc
> 
> Parce qu'il y a des sujets qui se chevauchent et des sujets intressants non traits.


Tu peux aussi aller sur un autre forum et troller ailleurs sur tout les sujets que tu veux. Nous, a nous ferais des vacances et toi tu pourrais partager avec toi-mme tes avis !  ::):

----------


## Ryu2000

C'est beau :
Grogne des CRS: 2100 policiers en arrt maladie un jour de grande manifestation



> Pour protester contre la volont du gouvernement de rogner leurs indemnits, plus de 2000 CRS se sont mis en arrt maladie, assurent les syndicats.


Vous savez si le peuple et les forces de l'ordre se retrouvent dans la mme quipe contre le gouvernement a peut bien se terminer  :8-): 
Il y a galement les militaires qui en ont marre de l'opration Sentinelle.

C'est chouette quand la colre est dirig vers les bonnes personnes <3

----------


## Marco46

> Vous savez si le peuple et les forces de l'ordre se retrouvent dans la mme quipe contre le gouvernement a peut bien se terminer


La dernire fois a a fait une rvolution, quelques annes de "terreur", un Empire, puis une restauration, ...

----------


## Marco46

> Il y a un rchauffement climatique mais il n'est pas forcment caus par l'homme.


Oui c'est probablement  cause de la femme, elles ont tout le temps froid. Du coup logique, question de bon sens !




> L'homme est responsable de plein de catastrophe cologique plus grave.


Tu cris dj bien assez de merde comme a sur ce forum, t'es pas oblig EN PLUS de nous raconter ta vie aux toilettes.

...

Bon allez je retourne bosser  ::aie::

----------


## Ryu2000

> La dernire fois a a fait une rvolution, quelques annes de "terreur", un Empire, puis une restauration, ...


Non mais 1789 c'tait de la merde.
Ceux qui ont pouss la rvolution c'tait les pires, des bourgeois et des francs maons...
Les Franais pro monarchistes se sont fait dcapiter par milliers, les paysans ont tous beaucoup souffert.
Moi je suis anti rpublicain de toute faon.

La rvolution Franaise c'est le passage de pouvoir de la noblesse  la bourgeoisie.
Les bourgeois sont pire que les nobles.
Au moins les nobles avaient un minimum de considration pour le peuple.
Et les rvolutionnaires taient anti catholique, ce qui n'est pas trs sympa.

L c'est juste que j'aime bien quand tout le monde est mcontent du gouvernement.
En mme temps le gouvernement l'a bien cherch, a doit faire 15 ans que a ne va plus du tout...

 la suite d'une rvolution la situation peut tre pire qu'avant, mais au moins on essaie quelque chose.
Des fois a ce passe bien.

----------


## Zirak

> Au moins les nobles avaient un minimum de considration pour le peuple.


Tu devais dormir en cours d'histoire toi...

----------


## BenoitM

> Tu devais dormir en cours d'histoire toi...


Si ce n'tait que l'histoire  ::roll::

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Oui c'est probablement  cause de la femme, elles ont tout le temps froid. Du coup logique, question de bon sens !
> 
> Tu cris dj bien assez de merde comme a sur ce forum, t'es pas oblig EN PLUS de nous raconter ta vie aux toilettes.
> ...
> 
> Bon allez je retourne bosser


 ::ptdr::

----------


## Ryu2000

> Tu devais dormir en cours d'histoire toi...


Non mais forcment que l'ducation nationale a noircie le tableau, vu qu'elle est ultra rpublicaine...
 l'cole on veut nous faire croire que la rvolution tait gnial pour tout le monde et qu'avant c'tait l'enfer.
Alors que pour les plus faibles taient plus protg avant qu'aprs.

Il y a plein de choses qu'on nous apprend qui sont fausses.
Par exemple le vrai Voltaire et le Voltaire romanc dont on a entendu parler n'ont rien a voir.
Certains historiens ont fait le taf et c'est intressant.

C'est normal que personne soit d'accord avec moi sur ce coup.
Tout le monde est hyper fier de la rvolution de 1789, des Droits de l'Homme, les gens pensent que c'est l'apoge de l'histoire de France, que a a rayonn sur le monde et bla bla bla.
Depuis tout petit on baigne l dedans.

Le fait que les bourgeois en ont rien  foutre des pauvres, a devrait tre valid par tout le monde.

----------


## Zirak

> Le fait que les bourgeois en ont rien  foutre des pauvres, a devrait tre valid par tout le monde.


Ah a je ne dis pas le contraire, mais cela ne signifie pas pour autant que les nobles se souciaient plus de paysans que a...

Un seigneur / roi avait droit de vie ou de mort sur ses sujets, il levait des taxes pour tout et n'importe quoi (un peu comme maintenant), genre traverser un pont, vendre du sel (la gabelle), etc.

Tu avais l'quivalent de nos impts avec la dme, o tu devais verser 1/10 de tes rcoltes, au clerg ou  ton seigneur suivant les coins. 

La protection dont tu parles, le noble ne le faisait pas par bont d'me hein, il te protgeait si tu payais une taxe : la Taille. Taxe qui n'tait pas paye par les bourgeois, les nobles ou le clerg, seulement les paysans.  :;): 

Et a, cela n'a rien  voir avec l'cole nationale hein, n'importe quel historien te le confirmera, c'est pas comme si il y avait des traces crites datant de cette poque hein...


Donc je ritre, comme d'hab, tu es  l'ouest, je vais finir par t'appeler Albert.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Tu avais l'quivalent de nos impts avec la dme, o tu devais verser 1/10 de tes rcoltes, au clerg ou  ton seigneur suivant les coins. 
> 
> La protection dont tu parles, le noble ne le faisait pas par bont d'me hein, il te protgeait si tu payais une taxe : la Taille. Taxe qui n'tait pas paye par les bourgeois, les nobles ou le clerg, seulement les paysans.


Il n'y avait pas que a, il y avait d'autres lois qui protgeaient les paysans.
Par exemple pour le prix des graines.

Et aprs les rois la situation ne s'est pas arrang pour les paysans.

----------


## Grogro

On parlait de dmographie plus haut, voici les derniers chiffres pour la France : http://www.latribune.fr/economie/fra...ir-655710.html

Malgr l'acclration trs nette de l'immigration depuis 2002 (doublement en 10 ans de droite patronale au pouvoir, dclration depuis).

----------


## Zirak

> On parlait de dmographie plus haut, voici les derniers chiffres pour la France : http://www.latribune.fr/economie/fra...ir-655710.html
> 
> Malgr l'acclration trs nette de l'immigration depuis 2002 (doublement en 10 ans de droite patronale au pouvoir, dclration depuis).


C'est pas la crise, c'est les avortements !  ::aie::

----------


## Zirak

> Il n'y avait pas que a, il y avait d'autres lois qui protgeaient les paysans.
> Par exemple pour le prix des graines.


Bah c'est comme aujourd'hui, y'a des lois qui protgent les travailleurs, mme si on est toujours plus ou moins des esclaves, au moins aujourd'hui ton seigneur patron, ne peut plus ordonner que l'on te tue si il n'est pas content de toi, par exemple (enfin du moins, en France).

Par contre je veux bien un lien pour ton histoire de graine, a m'intresse.

----------


## ddoumeche

> Se souvenir que dans le calcul de l'inflation, ne sont pas pris en compte, les prix des loyers, ni les prix des carburants...


Si mais l'INSEE estime  8% la part des loyers dans les budget des mnages, avec une augmentation de 2% en 15 ans. Moyenne qui cache des fortes disparits entres petites villes qui se dsertifient et grosses agglomrations qui se surpeuplent.
Et comme l'tat s'endette auprs des tablissements financiers qui investissent lourdement dans la pierre, ce qui corrl  des fortes normes conduit  une forte hausse des loyers, l'tat subventionne en fait la hausse des loyers.





> Non, mais tu justifie ton anti-IVGisme  en disant qu'un amas de cellules humaines est une vie. Donc, un spermatozode tant une cellule humaine, on peut considrer que tuer des milliers de spermatozodes, c'est un gnocide. De mme le simple fait d'utiliser un prservatif.


Corriges moi si je me trompe, mais un spermatozode, mme accompagn de ses potes, mme implant directement dans un utrus ne va pas donner vie  un nouveau-n 9 mois plus tard. Il n'a qu'un seul exemplaire de chaque chromosome & doit fusionner avec une gamte fminine, vulgairement nomme ovule.
Mais si c'est un gnocide, il faut en appeler  l'ONU afin que l'on nous les coupe avant la pubert et  vif afin de cryogniser ces milliards d'tres humains.

Je justifie mon anti-ivgisme sur le fait qu'un ftus est une vie humaine. Comme les mdecins s'y opposant.




> Certains seulement et c'est une toute petite minorit qui est contre l'avortement. Si on suit ta logique comme la plupart des mdecins ont prt serment cela signifie bien que l'avortement ne correspond pas  tuer une vie.


Nuance, une petite minorit se dclare ouvertement oppose, le reste ne dclare rien et ne fournit gnralement pas ce "soin".




> Non, juste que la mthode de comptage a chang. Certains dlits sont devenus des crimes (au hasard, fumer un ptard).


Mais les infractions  la lgislation sur les stupfiants ne reprsentent que 4,8% des crimes et dlits, revente incluse.

http://www.ladocumentationfrancaise..../134000490.pdf

----------


## ddoumeche

> C'est l que l'inflation fait mal : elle est trs variables d'un produit  l'autre, d'une rgion  l'autre, d'une situation  l'autre. Outre le fait que l'on a tous des biais cognitifs qui font qu'on remarque les hausses plus que les baisses, l'inflation tape de manire trs ingale les gens. Un des paradoxes des gens qui votent pour sortir de l'union europenne, c'est que ce sont des gens qui vivent souvent en zone priurbaine, donc ne peuvent pas vivre sans carburant, et seraient donc les plus durement touchs par l'inflation qui viendrait avec une sortie de l'euro - puisqu'elle frapperait en priorit les hydrocarbures.


Non, il suffira de baisser la taxe sur les produits ptroliers qui s'chelonne entre 56% (gazole) et 65% (super) et de la TVA de 20%  5.5%

----------


## BenoitM

Un embryon sans la mre et ses nutriments ne se dveloppe pas non plus :p

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Corriges moi si je me trompe, mais un spermatozode, mme accompagn de ses potes, mme implant directement dans un utrus ne va pas donner vie  un nouveau-n 9 mois plus tard. Il n'a qu'un seul exemplaire de chaque chromosome & doit fusionner avec une gamte fminine, vulgairement nomme ovule.
> Mais si c'est un gnocide, il faut en appeler  l'ONU afin que l'on nous les coupe avant la pubert et  vif afin de cryogniser ces milliards d'tres humains.
> 
> Je justifie mon anti-ivgisme sur le fait qu'un ftus est une vie humaine. Comme les mdecins s'y opposant.


Corriges-moi si je me trompe, mais,  l'instar du spermatozode, le ftus dans le ventre de la mre, n'est pas capable de donner la vie sans la mre. Si je suis ton raisonnement, mme aprs la naissance, le nouveau n est 100% dpendant, et ne peut, ni subvenir  ses besoins, ni mme se dplacer. Donc, il ne vaut pas mieux qu'un spermatozode.

----------


## GPPro

Ne vous fatiguez pas, ce dbat est ternel... Surtout avec les pro life qui sont galement de vrais donneurs de leons et les premiers  expliquer aux autres ce qu'ils doivent faire... Chacun devrait tre libre de faire ce qu'il entend de son corps (et non, la dernire fois que j'ai vrifi un embryon ne peut pas franchement faire ce qu'il veut de son corps...).

----------


## Zirak

> Donc, il ne vaut pas mieux qu'un spermatozode.


Il est mme pire, un spermatozode, tu n'as pas besoin de le nourrir, de le changer quand il a fait dans sa couche, de l'habiller,...  ::mouarf::

----------


## Ryu2000

> Par contre je veux bien un lien pour ton histoire de graine, a m'intresse.


J'ai pas russi  retrouver l'info.
Mais il existait un systme pour qu'il soit impossible de vendre les graines ni trop chre ni pas assez.
Pour que celui qui vend les graines gagnent assez d'argent et que celui qui les achtent puisse les acheter.

En fait c'est qu'un dtail minime je sais pas pourquoi j'ai scotch l dessus...
Du coup j'ai trouv que a :
Socit d'Ancien Rgime - Une socit d'ordres



> Comme dans toute la Chrtient, et conformment au magistre catholique, la socit est envisage comme un tout organique o *chacune des parties vit en symbiose avec les autres*. Sous l'Ancien Rgime, la socit est distingue en trois ordres qui correspondent  trois fonctions. *Chacun des trois ordres dfinis depuis le Moyen ge doit tre complmentaire des deux autres* : les moines prient pour le salut des lacs ; les chevaliers mettent leurs armes au service de* l'glise et protgent les faibles* ; enfin, les paysans cultivent la terre pour nourrir les deux premiers ordres. Les fonctions sont hirarchises en dignit, autrement dit la logique spirituelle du premier ordre prvaut sur celle politique du second, qui elle-mme prvaut sur toutes les considrations conomiques. *La socit d'Ancien Rgime est donc le contraire d'une socit matrialiste o l'conomie impose sa logique  toute la socit*.  l'intrieur de chacun des ordres, cette hirarchie se dcline pour ordonner toutes les fonctions sociales. Ainsi, dans l'ordre conomique, *le secteur primaire est considr le plus digne (agriculture, mine, pche, forts)*, suivi de l'artisanat puis du commerce et du ngoce qui sont juste au-dessus des mtiers les plus vils : l'usure (banque) et la prostitution. En effet, la conduite noble est celle qui se sacrifie pour l'honneur (pour l'intrt gnral), tandis que l'activit conomique cherche un gain, un profit, qui est plus grand chez le commerant que chez l'agriculteur, chez l'usurier que chez le commerant.


Par contre j'aurai pas mis les banquiers au mme niveau que les prostitues... Je les aurais mis beaucoup plus bas.
L'usure devrait tre interdite (La riba est haram).

----------


## Zirak

> En fait c'est qu'un dtail minime je sais pas pourquoi j'ai scotch l dessus...
> Du coup j'ai trouv que a :
> Socit d'Ancien Rgime - Une socit d'ordres


Non mais a c'est la faon dont c'tait organis, mais a n'entre pas dans le dtail. 

Oui les seigneurs protgeaient leurs serfs, si ils avaient pay la taxe (renseignes-toi sur la "Taille").

Et en mme temps c'est un peu normal, si le seigneur laisse ses paysans se faire attaquer, il n'aura plus rien  manger ni pour lui, ni pour son arme, et plus personne  taxer.

Mais bon, je ne vois pas ce que cela a d'exceptionnel par rapport  aujourd'hui ? Si un pays attaque la France, le gouvernement enverra l'arme pour dfendre le peuple aussi, car si tout le monde crve, c'est comme au moyen-ge, il n'y aura plus personne  taxer pour se remplir les poches.

Va falloir trouver autre chose pour nous faire regretter la fodalit ><

----------


## Jon Shannow

propos des graines, ce qui est intressant de se souvenir, c'est que les paysans gardaient des graines de leurs rcoltes pour rensemencer l'anne suivante.

Aujourd'hui, grce  des socits comme Mosanto (mais ce n'est pas la premire, ni la seule  le faire), les rcoltes ne sont plus germinatives et donc, un agriculteur est oblig, tous les ans, d'acheter de nouvelles graines. C'est a qui devrait tre interdit ! (entre autre, le sujet est complexe).

----------


## Zirak

> Aujourd'hui, grce  des socits comme Mosanto (mais ce n'est pas la premire, ni la seule  le faire), les rcoltes ne sont plus germinatives et donc, un agriculteur est oblig, tous les ans, d'acheter de nouvelles graines. C'est a qui devrait tre interdit ! (entre autre, le sujet est complexe).


Mwi, enfin a c'est surtout vrai pour les plus ou moins gros qui font de l'agriculture intensive pas forcment bio (voir pas du tout bio, si ils se fournissent chez Monsanto de toutes faons).

Ils n'avaient qu' faire de la qualit, bien fait pour eux !  ::aie:: 

Ma marachre bio n'a pas ce problme, elles utilises des semences anciennes et les rcupre d'une anne sur l'autre. ^^

----------


## Bousk

> Si mais l'INSEE estime  8% la part des loyers dans les budget des mnages


Ca veut bien dire ce que je pense : ils estiment (par quel moyen ? parce que c'est assez.. faux) que les mnages dpensent seulement 8% de leurs revenus pour le loyer ???
 2K, a fait un loyer mensuel .. 160  :8O:  :8O:  :8O: 
Je ne connais aucun endroit o tu peux loger pour 160/mois  ::koi:: 
Je me demande qui et comment rend ce chiffre si bas.

----------


## Ryu2000

Certains ont essay d'interdire aux paysans de produire leurs propre semences :
Pour les agriculteurs, ressemer sa propre rcolte sera interdit ou tax



> Dans le champ de l'agriculture, l'usage libre et gratuit des graines ne sera bientt plus qu'un doux souvenir rappelant des mthodes paysannes d'un autre temps. Surnommes "semences de ferme", ces graines taient jusqu'alors slectionnes par les agriculteurs au sein de leurs propres rcoltes et replantes l'anne suivante.
> Depuis plusieurs dcennies, ces pratiques n'allaient dj plus de soi lorsque ces semences taient protges par un Certificat d'obtention vgtale (COV)   savoir le droit de proprit des "obtenteurs" de l'espce. Ressemer ces graines tait thoriquement interdit. Mais cet usage demeurait, dans les faits, largement tolr en France. Il est dsormais strictement rglement par une proposition de loi UMP adopte lundi 28 novembre par le Parlement.


"NO"  l'Interdiction de semer le grain rcolt



> La loi du 8 dcembre 2011 relative au  Certificat dObtention Vgtale  (COV), propose par un snateur UMP, soutenue par le gouvernement de Nicolas Sarkozy et vote par la majorit UMP, a grav dans le marbre linterdiction de semer le grain rcolt et lobligation, dans cette hypothse, de payer des royalties aux semenciers-slectionneurs ds lusage en deuxime gnration des semences vendues sur le march.


Ressemer et vendre ses semences : un droit  (re)conqurir



> Pas facile de sy retrouver dans ces notions de proprit industrielle sur le vivant. Ce qui est certain, cest que les paysans sont la plupart du temps poursuivis comme des fraudeurs lorsquils veulent changer leurs semences [1]. Et quil est juridiquement difficile pour eux de retrouver une marge de manuvre pour produire leurs propres semences et encore plus pour les changer ou les vendre. Catalogue officiel et droits de proprit industrielle sont en effet autant de freins pour la production de semences par les paysans et pour les paysans. Larrive massive des brevets sur des traits gntiques de plantes aggrave encore le problme en confisquant le vivant, au dtriment des paysans et mme de certains semenciers. Explications.


Il y a une histoire de catalogue officiel et tu ne peux pas vendre les graine que tu produits si tu n'as pas pay pour tre dans le catalogue.
C'est une catastrophe, la majorit des varits vont disparaitre, il y a beaucoup moins de diversit, il ne faut pas s'tonner si les gens deviennent intolrant au gluten et dveloppent des cancers...

Et sinon avec Monsanto il y a un truc encore pire : il y a un champ de bl normal bio, et plus loin il y a un champ OGM Monsanto, le champ OGM va venir contaminer (polliniser) le champ propre et aprs Monsanto peut porter plainte parce qu'un paysan a produit des graines OGM sans payer Monsanto.

----------


## Invit

> Ca veut bien dire ce que je pense : ils estiment (par quel moyen ? parce que c'est assez.. faux) que les mnages dpensent seulement 8% de leurs revenus pour le loyer ???
>  2K, a fait un loyer mensuel .. 160


Un mnage c'est gnralement deux salaires. De plus c'est 8% de la consommation des mnages, pas de leurs revenus. Donc 8% de ce qu'ils dpensent j'imagine. T'enlves ce qui part en pargne et en impts.

----------


## Lokken

> Un mnage c'est gnralement deux salaires. De plus c'est 8% de la consommation des mnages, pas de leurs revenus. Donc 8% de ce qu'ils dpensent j'imagine. T'enlves ce qui part en pargne et en impts.


Ne pas oublier les propritaires ayant fini de rembourser le logement, et les jeunes mnages logs gracieusement par leurs parents parce qu'il n'y a rien d'abordable  louer.

On par de pourcentage de mnages, pas de pourcentages de gens qui paient un loyer.

----------


## Invit

> Ne pas oublier les propritaires ayant fini de rembourser le logement, et les jeunes mnages logs gracieusement par leurs parents parce qu'il n'y a rien d'abordable  louer.


Et si je ne me trompe pas, les propritaires n'ayant pas fini de rembourser leur logement n'entrent pas non plus dans cette catgorie. Le remboursement d'un prt doit entrer dans "Autres services (indice 29)".

Edit : Trouv ! Mais a date de 2010 : https://www.insee.fr/fr/statistiques/1281118

----------


## Lokken

> Et si je ne me trompe pas, les propritaires n'ayant pas fini de rembourser leur logement n'entrent pas non plus dans cette catgorie. Le remboursement d'un prt doit entrer dans "Autres services (indice 29)".


Mea culpa, je n'avais pas t voir les sources. Il s'agit de "8% pour loyer, eau et enlvement ordures mnagres", mais sans rduire l'chantillon  ceux qui paient un loyer ("Champ : France entire, ensemble des mnages "). 
Avec tous les propritaires ou les jeunes non locataires en propre, a fait bien baisser.
C'est comme considrer le tabac en incluant tous les non fumeurs.

----------


## ddoumeche

> Un embryon sans la mre et ses nutriments ne se dveloppe pas non plus :p


Syllogisme.




> Ne vous fatiguez pas, ce dbat est ternel... Surtout avec les pro life qui sont galement de vrais donneurs de leons et les premiers  expliquer aux autres ce qu'ils doivent faire... Chacun devrait tre libre de faire ce qu'il entend de son corps (et non, la dernire fois que j'ai vrifi un embryon ne peut pas franchement faire ce qu'il veut de son corps...).


On ne parle pas du corps de la mre mais de celui de l'enfant.




> Corriges-moi si je me trompe, mais,  l'instar du spermatozode, le ftus dans le ventre de la mre, n'est pas capable de donner la vie sans la mre. Si je suis ton raisonnement, mme aprs la naissance, le nouveau n est 100% dpendant, et ne peut, ni subvenir  ses besoins, ni mme se dplacer. Donc, il ne vaut pas mieux qu'un spermatozode.


Tu suis mal mon raisonnement, mais moi encore plus mal cette dmonstration ? tu es donc pour le le droit  l'infanticide jusqu' la pubert, au nom de l'interdiction d'interdire et de la lutte contre la dpendance ?





> Ca veut bien dire ce que je pense : ils estiment (par quel moyen ? parce que c'est assez.. faux) que les mnages dpensent seulement 8% de leurs revenus pour le loyer ???
>  2K, a fait un loyer mensuel .. 160
> Je ne connais aucun endroit o tu peux loger pour 160/mois
> Je me demande qui et comment rend ce chiffre si bas.


L'INSEE applique  chaque lment de son panier un coefficient de pondration choisi en fonction ... de sa valeur vivre ensembliste sans doute.
Il ne faut pas chercher trop loin, l'INSEE dpend du ministre des finances donc si le gouvernement dit que l'euro n'a induit aucune inflation, l'INSEE va publier des statistiques montrant qu'il n'y a eu aucune inflation.... mme si les causes de l'inflation ne sont pas directement dues  l'euro.

N'est ce pas magnifique ?

La solution est simple, il suffit de briser le monopole de l'INSEE.

 Je ne crois aux statistiques que lorsque je les ai moi-mme falsifies  -- Winston Churchill

----------


## GPPro

Rhtorique habituelle,  ce stade il n'y a pas d'enfant. Et les gens comme toi le savent trs bien, le vocabulaire est choisi avec soin (ce qu'on appelle lment de langages en d'autres circonstances). Rpte aprs moi em-bry-on. Tu vois, c'est vraiment pas dur...

----------


## ddoumeche

> Rhtorique habituelle,  ce stade il n'y a pas d'enfant. Et les gens comme toi le savent trs bien, le vocabulaire est choisi avec soin (ce qu'on appelle lment de langages en d'autres circonstances). Rpte aprs moi em-bry-on. Tu vois, c'est vraiment pas dur...


Mais on t'a tromp  l'insu de ta bonne foi, ce qui explique tout  commencer par ton erreur. Au stade qui nous intresse, on parle de _ftus_

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Mais on t'a tromp  l'insu de ta bonne foi, ce qui explique tout  commencer par ton erreur. Au stade qui nous intresse, on parle de _ftus_


Donc, on ne parle toujours pas d'enfant. Donc, pas d'infanticide. On est d'accord. 

3/4 des IVG ont lieu avant la 8me semaines, donc on parle d'embryon (jusqu' la 9me semaine).

----------


## Ryu2000

Remplacez "infanticide" par "fticide" pour les avortements  partir de la 9 ime semaine et voil c'est fini, je ne sais pas pourquoi vous perdez du temps  jouer sur les mots...
Vous n'avez qu'a vous dire qu'il y a eu un lapsus  un moment donn...

Enfin bon mme avant que a s'appelle ftus c'est quand mme quelque chose et a fait dj des dgts sur la mre.
Elle est pas  se dire "aujourd'hui ce n'est pas encore un ftus donc c'est rien, mais  partir de demain ce ne sera pas la mme chose".

----------


## Fuigi

> Remplacez "infanticide" par "fticide" pour les avortements  partir de la 9 ime semaine et voil c'est fini, je ne sais pas pourquoi *vous perdez du temps  jouer sur les mots*...
> Vous n'avez qu'a vous dire qu'il y a eu un lapsus  un moment donn...
> 
> Enfin bon mme avant que a s'appelle ftus c'est quand mme quelque chose et a fait dj des dgts sur la mre.
> Elle est pas  se dire "aujourd'hui ce n'est pas encore un ftus donc c'est rien, mais  partir de demain ce ne sera pas la mme chose".



Les mots ont un sens. Ce n'est pas juste jouer sur les mots. En utilisant un mot  la place d'un autre, tu fais passer un autre message, tu influences diffremment les gens. C'est pour a que regarder quel mot utilise les politiques est trs intressant des fois, quand ils utilisent un mot qui peut avoir un double sens, ou un mot plutt qu'un autre qui montre bien le fond de la pens et qu'on va bien se faire encul  ::D:

----------


## ddoumeche

> Donc, on ne parle toujours pas d'enfant. Donc, pas d'infanticide. On est d'accord. 
> 
> 3/4 des IVG ont lieu avant la 8me semaines, donc on parle d'embryon (jusqu' la 9me semaine).


Non, puisqu'un les stades embryonnaire et ftal sont des stades de l'enfance.

Tu n'as pas expliqu ta dmonstration prcdente.

Et en tant que "mle alpha occidental cisgenre", je ne vois pas comment tu vas exporter ton modle systmique au reste de la plante avec une natalit en collapsus




> Les mots ont un sens. Ce n'est pas juste jouer sur les mots. En utilisant un mot  la place d'un autre, tu fais passer un autre message, tu influences diffremment les gens. C'est pour a que regarder quel mot utilise les politiques est trs intressant des fois, quand ils utilisent un mot qui peut avoir un double sens, ou un mot plutt qu'un autre qui montre bien le fond de la pens et qu'on va bien se faire encul


Le noble art de la politique est de prendre des dcisions pour le bien commun, mme dans le cadre familial il y l'art et la manire de dire "ranges ta chambre".

----------


## Invit

> Les mots ont un sens. Ce n'est pas juste jouer sur les mots. En utilisant un mot  la place d'un autre, tu fais passer un autre message, tu influences diffremment les gens. C'est pour a que regarder quel mot utilise les politiques est trs intressant des fois, quand ils utilisent un mot qui peut avoir un double sens, ou un mot plutt qu'un autre qui montre bien le fond de la pens et qu'on va bien se faire encul


Justement, il ne faut pas confondre dbat et joute verbale. Les dbats terminologiques ont un intrt trs limit en dehors du domaine de la terminologie.  ::aie::  (En plus, il se trouve qu'il y a plusieurs dfinitions admises pour chaque mot.)

----------


## GPPro

> Justement, il ne faut pas confondre dbat et joute verbale. Les dbats terminologiques ont un intrt trs limit en dehors du domaine de la terminologie.  (En plus, il se trouve qu'il y a plusieurs dfinitions admises pour chaque mot.)


???? La terminologie est au contraire fondamentale. Les pro life le savent trs bien puisqu'ils abusent du terme "enfant" pour jouer sur l'affectif du public. Et de faon gnrale, quel que soit le sujet abord, si dj tu n'es pas d'accord sur les dfinitions faudra m'expliquer sur quelles bases tu comptes dbattre...

----------


## Ryu2000

> C'est pour a que regarder quel mot utilise les politiques est trs intressant


Le truc vraiment intressant c'est de voir que les types du PS, de l'UMP et maintenant de LREM utilisent les mmes mots, les mmes ides, les mmes valeurs.
Ce que font souvent les politiciens au pouvoir c'est de supprimer des expressions de leur langage afin de faire disparaitre des ides.

Macron n'est pas content il dit qu'on a mal interpt ses propos parce qu'ils ont t sorti du contexte :
"Fainants" : Macron regrette les polmiques sur des "phrases sorties de leur contexte"



> Le prsident s'est emport mercredi contre les "petites phrases sorties de leur contexte" par les mdias et qui favorisent la langue de bois.


Au dbut j'avais vu un titre d'article du genre : 



> "Fainants", "pas rformable" : Macron regrette des phrases...


Donc je pensais qu'il regrettait ce qu'il avait dit, mais en fait la suite c'est "sorties de leur contextes".

*Macron c'est comme un patron ce n'est jamais de sa faute ^^*

Quand t'es prsident il y a beaucoup de personnes qui vont interprter tes propos dans tous les sens, donc il faut viter les adjectifs qualificatif pjoratif comme "fainant".
Mais a il devrait le savoir, il coute pas ses coachs dexpressions ?
Il lit mal les discours qu'on lui crit ?
Il aime trop partir en figure libre ?

----------


## Invit

> ???? La terminologie est au contraire fondamentale. Les pro life le savent trs bien puisqu'ils abusent du terme "enfant" pour jouer sur l'affectif du public. Et de faon gnrale, quel que soit le sujet abord, si dj tu n'es pas d'accord sur les dfinitions faudra m'expliquer sur quelles bases tu comptes dbattre...


Ben au pire tu te bats  propos des dfinitions, mais tu ne mlanges pas avec le sujet principal. Que l'IVG soit un infanticide ou pas au sens a. ou b. du dico, a fait pas avancer le shmilblik pour savoir si oui ou non l'IVG devrait tre interdite.

----------


## Invit

> Quand t'es prsident il y a beaucoup de personnes qui vont interprter tes propos dans tous les sens, donc il faut viter les adjectifs qualificatif pjoratif comme "fainant".
> Mais a il devrait le savoir, il coute pas ses coachs dexpressions ?
> Il lit mal les discours qu'on lui crit ?
> Il aime trop partir en figure libre ?


Mme pas, il fait applaudir les gens qui sont d'accord, puis il dtrompe les gens qui ne sont pas d'accord. a marche bien.

----------


## Zirak

> Que l'IVG soit un infanticide ou pas au sens a. ou b. du dico, *a fait pas avancer le shmilblik pour savoir si oui ou non l'IVG devrait tre interdite.*


Bah quand les mecs te disent que a devrait tre interdit car c'est un infanticide, si un peu quand mme... ><

Car si au final, ce n'est pas un infanticide, leur argument disparat de lui-mme et il n'y a mme plus de dbat  avoir.

----------


## Invit

> Bah quand les mecs te disent que a devrait tre interdit car c'est un infanticide, si un peu quand mme... ><


C'est exactement le sens de mon propos, dire que a devrait tre interdit car c'est un infanticide, c'est pas un argument en soi. Si t'essaies de contredire a, ils te sortent juste la dfinition b. et le tour est jou. Chat-bite, pas le droit de retoucher son pre  ::mouarf::

----------


## Grogro

> Les mots ont un sens. Ce n'est pas juste jouer sur les mots. En utilisant un mot  la place d'un autre, tu fais passer un autre message, tu influences diffremment les gens. C'est pour a que regarder quel mot utilise les politiques est trs intressant des fois, quand ils utilisent un mot qui peut avoir un double sens, ou un mot plutt qu'un autre qui montre bien le fond de la pens et qu'on va bien se faire encul


Quelques exemples :

"Plan social" qui devient "plan de sauvegarde de l'emploi".
"Opprims", dans la dialectique marxiste, qui devient "dfavoriss".
"Travailleur" ou "employ" qui deviennent "collaborateur".
"Immigr clandestin" devient "rfugi" puis "migrant".

Les mots ont leur importance. Sur le sujet qui semble tous vous obsder depuis quelques pages, c'est quelque chose que les clans "pro life" et "pro choice" maitrisent tous trs bien. Aucune de leur terminologie n'est innocente. Chaque camp utilise une terminologie destine  mettre en valeur leur cause et  masquer les consquences de leur choix politique qui ne leur plaisent pas.

Edit : pour qui a 2h15 devant lui, j'invite  couter Frank Le Page sur le pouvoir des mots : 




Et pour qui n'a pas le temps vous trouverez de nombreux extraits de cette confrence.

----------


## souviron34

> propos des graines, ce qui est intressant de se souvenir, c'est que les paysans gardaient des graines de leurs rcoltes pour rensemencer l'anne suivante.
> 
> Aujourd'hui, grce  des socits comme Mosanto (mais ce n'est pas la premire, ni la seule  le faire), les rcoltes ne sont plus germinatives et donc, un agriculteur est oblig, tous les ans, d'acheter de nouvelles graines. C'est a qui devrait tre interdit ! (entre autre, le sujet est complexe).





> Mwi, enfin a c'est surtout vrai pour les plus ou moins gros qui font de l'agriculture intensive pas forcment bio (voir pas du tout bio, si ils se fournissent chez Monsanto de toutes faons).


Dans un article de l'INED (_une bonne 40aine de pages **_) que j'avais mis en lien dans le fil sur le Rchauffement Climatique, les sociologues-dmographes situaient le passage dans les annes 60, et (_on revient au dbat sur les mots et leur sens_ ) disaient qu'on tait pass de _paysan_ _agriculteur_ :  d'une part un paysan gardait ses semences d'une anne sur l'autre, mais de plus il tait autarcique (_1 cochon + 1 vache + poules + lapins + fruits/lgumes_) c'est  dire que il tait autonome ct nourriture. Un agriculteur achetait des semences, et n'tait plus autonome, donc _il avait besoin d'argent pour nourrir sa famille_...




[EDIT]

**  j'ai retrouv le lien sur le message initial.. C'est ici (post #483) _(je crois bien que c'est celui-l.. Dsol j'ai pas tout relu...)_


[/EDIT]

----------


## MABROUKI

> Grogro
> Les mots ont leur importance. Sur le sujet qui semble tous vous obsder depuis quelques pages, c'est quelque chose que les clans "pro life" et "pro choice" maitrisent tous trs bien. Aucune de leur terminologie n'est innocente. Chaque camp utilise une terminologie destine  mettre en valeur leur cause et  masquer les consquences de leur choix politique qui ne leur plaisent pas.


Depuis Esope qui a dit que la langue est notre principal ennemi ,les mots ont une importance de premier plan, car ils trahissent nos penses relles...
La logomachie politicienne fourmille de mots ambigus utiliss  dessin soit pour attaquer ses adversaires, soit pour se dfendre et tirer son pingle du jeu , mais rarement pour qualifier avec justesse et prcision le sujet en dbat qui relve en gnral des gommes de l'art et des spcialistes...
Cette logomachie prend des fois pour  cible les citoyens dans le dessein de les influencer ,sachant que pertinemment que ceux-ci sont incapables d'apprhender les tenants et aboutissants des sujets en dbats ....

----------


## Grogro

Prparez-vous  l'tat d'urgence permanent : https://www.bastamag.net/Comment-la-...est-transforme

----------


## ABCIWEB

Si j'en crois ton lien, de la police prive pour encadrer les manifestants ? Finalement cela donne raison au fantasque Depardieu, Poutine c'est pas si pire.

----------


## Ryu2000

Brigitte Macron, icne des WHIPs, les nouvelles MILFs ?



> "Cougar" est un terme trop prdateur, trop rustre, trop insultant pour les femmes. Et pour les hommes, qui ne sont pas des proies, se justifie-t-elle. D'autre part, la MILF a ce ct mre nourricire, "porno lact". Il n'y avait rien d'mancipateur l-dedans... L'crivaine anglaise a donc pens  un terme plus sexy, plus puissant, plus ironiquement spirituel. La WHIP (Woman Hot and Intelligent in her Prime) est une femme excitante, intelligente et dans la fleur de l'ge.


Whip a me fait penser  a :

----------


## ABCIWEB

Et maintenant c'est Alstom qui va tre vendu aux allemands. 



> Le Franais Alstom et l'Allemand Siemens devraient annoncer leur mariage le 26 septembre. Et dans un mariage industriel, il y en a toujours un qui se fait manger et l, ce serait plutt Alstom. "C'est l'Allemand Siemens qui mangerait le Franais Alstom en prenant la majorit au capital de l'entreprise commune. C'est un rachat pur et simple, d'autant plus frappant qu'Alstom est l'hritier d'un titan industriel des annes 1970 : la CGE.  l'poque, elle tait la quinzime socit mondiale. C'est elle qui a invent les centrales nuclaires  la franaise, les TGV, les centraux tlphoniques", explique Franois Lenglet.
> Un rle clef dans la modernisation du pays
> 
> Or, tous les hritiers de la CGE ont disparu ou sont sur le point de disparatre. "Il y a d'abord eu Alcatel cde au Finlandais Nokia. Alstom Energie cde  l'Amricain General Electric il y a peu de temps. [...] En moins de deux ans, tous les pans de cette cathdrale industrielle tricolore qui a jou un rle clef dans la modernisation du pays pendant les Trentes Glorieuses auront t cds  des intrts trangers", continue le journaliste.


source

Pour un prsident qui voulait sauver la France... A terme a fera quelques dizaines de milliers de chmeurs en plus. Mais bon la priorit c'est de rduire l'impt sur la fortune et de faire des conomies sur les plus pauvres. Sauvegarder l'industrie franaise et le savoir faire franais n'est pas vraiment important... rentabilit de banquier  court terme oblige.

----------


## Mat.M

> Pour un prsident qui voulait sauver la France... Sauvegarder l'industrie franaise et le savoir faire franais n'est pas vraiment important... rentabilit de banquier  court terme oblige.


je l'ai dj cris pour sauvegarder l'industrie franaise il faudrait au moins 50-100milliards d'euros injects par l'Etat ou des fonds d'investissements privs.
Donc oui comme la marge de manoeuvre de la puissance publique est troite , Macron ne peut absolument rien faire  part faire de beaux discours, puisqu'il faut maitriser les dficits publics
Et puis surtout il y a la dette de l'Etat  quasiment 100% du PIB.
La Banque Publique d'Investissement par exemple dispose de moyens insuffisants c'est  peine 1,5 milliards..

c'est l'ternel problme de l'conomie franaise elle est largement sous-finance
Dj en 1998 je lisais dans la revue co Capital un entretien avec le fondateur de Nouvelles Frontires ( Jacques Maillot) : les entreprises franaises manquent de financement

Mais les mdias n'en parlent jamais ils prfrent dblatrer sur des faux-problmes qui n'apportent rien  l'conomie franaise (exemple la rforme du code du travail -je n'en remettrai pas une couche ).

Donc encore une fois pas de mystre le nerf de la guerre c'est l'argent et le financement
Pour faire tourner une entreprise il faut des capitaux pas besoin de faire HEC ou grande cole de commerce pour comprendre cela..

La solution de l'auto-financement serait videmment la solution la plus vidente comme c'est le cas pour les entreprises allemandes du Mittelstand.
Seulement le problme c'est que les entreprises franaises ne dgagent pas suffisamment de bnfices pour s'autofinancer.
A part celles du CAC40 mais les profits des entreprises du CAC40 sont siphonns dans les dividendes pour les actionnaires trangers

----------


## ABCIWEB

> je l'ai dj cris pour sauvegarder l'industrie franaise il faudrait au moins 50-100milliards d'euros injects par l'Etat ou des fonds d'investissements privs.
> Donc oui comme la marge de manoeuvre de la puissance publique est troite , Macron ne peut absolument rien faire  part faire de beaux discours, puisqu'il faut maitriser les dficits publics
> Et puis surtout il y a la dette de l'Etat  quasiment 100% du PIB.
> La Banque Publique d'Investissement par exemple dispose de moyens insuffisants c'est  peine 1,5 milliards...


C'est du bla bla officiel. Tu parles de 50-100 millards d'euro, les cadeaux faits aux entreprises par Hollande coutent plus de 40 milliards d'euros/an. C'est videmment reconduit par Macron, avec une baisse supplmentaire de l'imposition sur les bnfices des entreprises qui va couter encore une bonne dizaine de milliards supplmentaires. 

Donc quand le gouvernement veut distribuer de l'argent sans contrepartie, il sait le faire sans apparemment se soucier des dettes de l'tat. Par contre ds qu'il s'agit d'investissement pour re structurer des entreprises industrielles importantes le sujet de la dette rapparat soudainement. Elle a bon dos la dette !

De l'argent il y en a beaucoup. L'exonration de l'impt sur la fortune qui de son ct coutera lui encore quelques milliard d'euros supplmentaires/an va essentiellement profiter aux 30 000 foyers fiscaux les plus riches, etc. etc. Faut vraiment plus quoi savoir faire de son argent pour faire des cadeaux aussi inquitables que non rentables et couteux. Alors bon la dette, franchement ils s'en foutent totalement, pourquoi pas nous ?

C'est le discours politique gnrique depuis des lustres de dire que des nouvelles dpenses sont essentielles, et que ce doit tre  nous de les payer. Pour autant, quand on regarde les priodes o la croissances tait la plus forte - puisque c'est le modle actuel de tout baser sur la croissance - on s'aperoit aussi que c'tait les priodes o l'imposition sur les bnfices des entreprises taient les plus fortes. 

Donc au contraire, le gouvernement a de larges marges de manoeuvres puisque c'est lui qui dcide des orientations budgtaires et finalement  qui va profiter la dette et qui doit la payer.

----------


## Ryu2000

Macron, le nouveau prsident des riches



> Emmanuel Macron sapprte  son tour  offrir aux contribuables les plus aiss un nouveau paquet fiscal. Son cot na pas encore t rendu public. Des offices de prvision lvaluent nanmoins  plus de 7 milliards. Ce paquet est compos de deux mesures essentielles, chres au nouveau prsident de la Rpublique, qui a toujours avou son aversion pour lISF et son penchant pour limpt proportionnel (i.e. non progressif)  taux unique que les conomistes appellent la Flat tax (fustigeant en son temps lide dune CSG progressive).


Ce sont des riches qui ont mit Macron au pouvoir, maintenant il doit leur retourner des services.

Et en parlant de riches et de taxes :
Roosevelt npargnait pas les riches



> La taxation confiscatoire des revenus exorbitants est non seulement possible conomiquement, mais souhaitable. En 1932, quand Roosevelt arrive au pouvoir, *le taux de limpt fdral sur le revenu applicable aux plus riches tait de 25 % aux Etats-Unis. Le nouveau prsident dcide de le porter immdiatement  63 %*, puis 79 % en 1936, 91 % en 1941, niveau qui sappliqua jusquen 1964, avant dtre rduit  77 %, puis 70 % en 1970. Pendant prs de cinquante ans, des annes 30 jusquen 1980, jamais le taux suprieur ne descendit au-dessous de 70 %, et il fut en moyenne de plus de 80 %.


=================================================================
Edit :
Yachts, jets privs, lingots dor Ces actifs qui chappent au nouvel ISF



> En se concentrant uniquement sur la pierre, le nouvel impt sur la fortune immobilire va permettre  de nombreux biens dchapper au nouvel ISF. Un vrai casse-tte politique pour les dputs En Marche.


Je vous avais dis qu'acheter de l'or c'tait un bon investissement.
En plus de prendre de la valeur, a n'augmente pas les impts.

En France c'est un peu compliqu d'acheter de l'or physique par contre...

----------


## Grogro

> De l'argent il y en a beaucoup. L'exonration de l'impt sur la fortune qui de son ct coutera lui encore quelques milliard d'euros supplmentaires/an va essentiellement profiter aux 30 000 foyers fiscaux les plus riches, etc. etc.


Ne t'inquite pas qu'ils vont largement compenser les pertes de l'ISF par le nouvel impt sur la fortune immobilire. Ils se gardent bien de le dire, mais a ne fait pas l'ombre d'un doute : ils vont rincer les rentiers. Ce que Macron n'a certainement pas compris, c'est qu'il risque fortement de dclencher une crise immobilire. La bulle immo n'a jamais clat en France, on a imprativement besoin qu'elle clate, mais a va faire trs, trs mal.

Et il y a au moins de bonnes nouvelles dans ce gouvernement : http://www.lexpress.fr/education/edu...8_1947208.html

----------


## GPPro

Comme toujours, il faut se dpcher d'attendre de voir o va effectivement aller l'argent (parce qu'il dit le primaire mais que je sache l'tat n'a pas directement la main sur l'cole primaire)...

----------


## Grogro

> Comme toujours, il faut se dpcher d'attendre de voir o va effectivement aller l'argent (parce qu'il dit le primaire mais que je sache l'tat n'a pas directement la main sur l'cole primaire)...


La volont de Blanquet implique mcaniquement une rforme du lyce... il veut ouvertement prendre au lyce pour donner au primaire. Or la prochaine rforme du lyce, dans la continuit de la rforme du collge (elle mme dans la continuit de la rforme du lyce de Darcos/Chatel), tait dj dans les cartons quand NVB tait ministre. Il y a quelques annes dj, la cour des comptes prconisait une scolarit unique jusqu' 16 ans (ge ou le "socle commun de comptences", l'hritage de Fillon, est cens tre acquis). Donc une seconde unique dans la ligne du collge unique. On parlait aussi beaucoup, dans les couloirs, d'un continuum bac-3/bac+3, au moment o un grand ministre de l'EN encapsulait galement l'enseignement suprieur et la recherche. Et o l'objectif suivant, aprs avoir abaiss le bac au niveau des 80%, tait 50% d'une classe d'ge au niveau licence. Cette volont est par ailleurs pragmatique : le taux de chmage (officiel) des diplms du suprieur, c'est 6%.

Bref il suffit de relier les points. Sauf divine surprise, Blanquet va nous la faire  l'envers comme Darcos avant lui. Et il aura dcrdibilis suffisamment les "anti-pdagogos" pour les flinguer pendant 10 ans. Leur chef de file, Brighelli, a l'air bien assez con pour se laisser piger une seconde fois.

----------


## Mat.M

> C'est du bla bla officiel. Tu parles de 50-100 millards d'euro,


ce n'est pas du tout une vision officielle c'est une vision personnelle  la louche que j'effectue
Je crois que ce que j'a cris a mal t compris, c'tait une vision abstraite des choses.
De toute faon de l'argent et du financement il n'y en aura jamais assez por financer les entreprises..



> les cadeaux faits aux entreprises par Hollande coutent plus de 40 milliards d'euros/an. 
> C'est videmment reconduit par Macron, avec une baisse supplmentaire de l'imposition sur les bnfices des entreprises qui va couter encore une bonne dizaine de milliards supplmentaires.


J'ai voulu voquer le financement global de l'conomie franaise
Ensuite tant donn qu'on est dans une conomie librale, la puissance publique aura de moins en moins d'effet eet d'incidence sur l'conomie franaise  l'avenir



> Donc quand le gouvernement veut distribuer de l'argent sans contrepartie, il sait le faire sans apparemment se soucier des dettes de l'tat. Par contre ds qu'il s'agit d'investissement pour re structurer des entreprises industrielles importantes le sujet de la dette rapparat soudainement. Elle a bon dos la dette !


il faudrait tre plus prcis  :la dette de la puissance publique c'est Etat Central + collectivits locales
Or les collectivits locales ont fait des emprunts auprs de banques et tablissements privs ( d'ailleurs il y a l' affaire des emprunts "toxiques" auprs de Natixis si mes souvenirs sont bons).
Segundo qu'il y ait dbat ou pas a ne change absolument rien  la rsolution du problme initial, les entreprises franaises sont insuffisamment finances  mon sens et la dette de l'Etat est toujours de 2000milliards d'euros



> De l'argent il y en a beaucoup.


oui on s'en doute bien.
Cependant affirmer que les liquidits montaires sont nombreuses c'est bien mais peut-tre faudrait-il savoir prcisment qui dtient ces liquidits : hedges funds, fonds d'investissement, fonds de pensions amricains...?



> L'exonration de l'impt sur la fortune qui de son ct coutera lui encore quelques milliard d'euros supplmentaires/an va essentiellement profiter aux 30 000 foyers fiscaux les plus riches, etc. etc.


oui mais a c'est un tout autre sujet et qui relve de la fiscalit..
j'voquais le financement direct des entreprises




> puisque c'est le modle actuel de tout baser sur la croissance - on s'aperoit aussi que c'tait les priodes o l'imposition sur les bnfices des entreprises taient les plus fortes.


le modle sera invitablement et forcment toujours bas sur la croissance conomique ( du PIB )  ::mrgreen::  , la dcroissance et tout autre utopie conomie c'est un autre sujet
Etant donn que les acteurs conomiques pour la plupart sont endetts consommateurs comme entreprises comme puissance publique, la morale de cette histoire c'est qu'il faut accroitre l'activit conomique, gagner plus d'argent pour diminuer consquemment la dette




> Donc au contraire, le gouvernement a de larges marges de manoeuvres puisque c'est lui qui dcide des orientations budgtaires et finalement  qui va profiter la dette et qui doit la payer.


Je parlais du financement des entreprises;
le cas chant au niveau de la puissance publique ventuellement par une fiscalit rduite , des rductions d'impts ou subventions / financements aux entreprises
Les orientattions budgtaires c'est tout autre chose ;les orientations budgtaires sont dcides pour le financement du fonctionnement de l'Etat essentiellement

----------


## Mat.M

Pour en revenir aux "macronneries", le chef de l'Etat a prononc un discours sur l'Europe  la Sorbonne hier mardi 26 septembre 2017  la Sorbonne

Cependant c'est pas que a soit bien ou mal mais j'ai un peu mal compris l'intrt de ce discours,les tenants et aboutissants, si quelqu'un peut m'expliquer je lui en serai gr.

La critique que j'en fais c'est que c'est bien beau de faire un discours sur l'Europe cependant on est dans l'absurde le plus total...
1- E. Macron tait tout seul  prononcer un discours , il faisait les questions/rponses c'est bien beau mais  quelle(s) problmatique(s) ce discours rpondait-il ? 

2-il tait tout seul et dans un endroit non reprsentatif de l'Europe
Pourquoi ce discours n'a-t-il pas tait fait au parlement de Bruxelles devant d'autres europens ?  ::roll:: 
Donc on avait l'impression d'un chef de l'Etat qui faisait cavalier seul.

"A Bruxelles, ces affirmations sonnent comme des vidences," ( article du journal Le Monde)
=> je traduis : le chef de l'Etat a fait un discours sur l'Europe plein de lapalissades  ::mrgreen:: 

Donc au final j'ai l'impression de voir un pisode de Groland sauf que l c'est pas fictif c'est bien la ralit.
C'est faire de la communication pour de la communication

----------


## Lokken

C'est moi ou les services du protocole se sont viands dans l'installation du drapeau europen pour son discours ? Les toiles sont  l'envers.

Le fait de voir sur toutes les videos d'info avec une toile inverse derrire la tte, a va attirer les complotistes de tout poil ::ptdr:: 

http://www.lemonde.fr/europe/article...2161_3214.html

Edit : lien

----------


## ABCIWEB

> Ensuite tant donn qu'on est dans une conomie librale, la puissance publique aura de moins en moins d'effet et d'incidence sur l'conomie franaise  l'avenir


Pourquoi toujours de moins en moins d'incidence ? Pourquoi n'y aurait-il pas un point d'quilibre ? 

Tu parles d'conomie librale et tu dcris le principe d'une conomie ultra librale. Quand je parlais de l'influence du discours officiel... n'est-ce pas lui qui a russi  imposer ce glissement de smantique  tel point qu'on utilise maintenant le mot "libral" en lui attribuant quasi naturellement les caractristiques de l'ultra libralisme ? 




> le modle sera invitablement et forcment toujours bas sur la croissance conomique ( du PIB )  , la dcroissance et tout autre utopie conomie c'est un autre sujet
> Etant donn que les acteurs conomiques pour la plupart sont endetts consommateurs comme entreprises comme puissance publique, la morale de cette histoire c'est qu'il faut accroitre l'activit conomique, gagner plus d'argent pour diminuer consquemment la dette


C'est bien, t'as bien appris ta leon. 





> Donc au final j'ai l'impression de voir un pisode de Groland sauf que l c'est pas fictif c'est bien la ralit.
> C'est faire de la communication pour de la communication


Ben oui videmment que les discours de Macron sur l'Europe c'est du flan. Il fait juste durer le film plus longtemps qu'Hollande et ses soi-disant rengociations avec l'Europe au dbut de son mandat. 

Et pour cause, il s'est fait lire en tant que pro europen convaincu, il faut bien qu'il montre qu'il essaie quelque-chose puisque la majorit des franais trouvent que le fonctionnement de l'Europe "laisse  dsirer".

Et puis surtout, il attaque fort avec ses rformes au bnfice des plus riches en tapant sur les plus pauvres, sans oublier la destruction du code du travail avec l'inversion de la hirarchie des normes, et tout en facilitant les licenciements abusifs puisqu'il y aura un plafond aux prud'hommes, etc, etc.  

Bref pour faire diversion et tenter de faire oublier la puanteur et l'injustice de ses mesures, le banquier nous montre son numro de grand europen convaincu et rformateur pour plus de justice sociale et conomique en Europe. Cela ne lui cote rien qu'un peu de mise en scne - c'est son mtier - tout en faisant rellement exactement le contraire en France. Une bonne partie des gens s'interrogent plutt de que se rvolter et c'est suffisant.

----------


## Mat.M

> Pourquoi toujours de moins en moins d'incidence ? Pourquoi n'y aurait-il pas un point d'quilibre ?


?  avec la dette l'Etat ne peut plus soutenir l'conomie c'est simplement ce que je voulais crire..



> C'est bien, t'as bien appris ta leon.


?? 
1-cette remarque est limite tre aggressive et pleine de mpris ce que je ne me suis pas permis de faire  ton gard dans mes prcdents messages.
Etant donn que je respecte les gens.

2-Je n'ai pas appris de leon je cherche simplement  analyser la dynamique et les consquences d'une chose.
Ce n'est pas un avis partial c'est simplement analytique.
Et encore moins un avis politique je n'ai pas d'opinion politique et encore moins d'engagement politique

----------


## ABCIWEB

> ?  avec la dette l'Etat ne peut plus soutenir l'conomie c'est simplement ce que je voulais crire..
> 
> ?? 
> 1-cette remarque est limite tre aggressive et pleine de mpris ce que je ne me suis pas permis de faire  ton gard dans mes prcdents messages.
> Etant donn que je respecte les gens.
> 
> 2-Je n'ai pas appris de leon je cherche simplement  analyser la dynamique et les consquences d'une chose.
> Ce n'est pas un avis partial c'est simplement analytique.
> Et encore moins un avis politique je n'ai pas d'opinion politique et encore moins d'engagement politique


Nan c'est pas agressif ou plein de mpris c'est juste ironique.

Tu parle de raisonnement analytique, renseignes-toi un peu sur la dette chinoise, la dette japonaise ou la dette amricaine par exemple. As-tu l'impression de tout le monde ne parle que de cela dans ces pays et que cela limite les possibilits de ces tats pour soutenir leur conomie ? Non ? Alors arrtez un peu d'excuser les dcisions politiques du gouvernement  cause de cette dette...

----------


## Lokken

> Nan c'est pas agressif ou plein de mpris c'est juste ironique.
> 
> Tu parle de raisonnement analytique, renseignes-toi un peu sur la dette chinoise, la dette japonaise ou la dette amricaine par exemple. As-tu l'impression de tout le monde ne parle que de cela dans ces pays et que cela limite les possibilits de ces tats pour soutenir leur conomie ? Non ? Alors arrtez un peu d'excuser les dcisions politiques du gouvernement  cause de cette dette...


Le niveau d'endettement n'est  prendre en compte que dans un systme de change libre (monnaie instantanment convertible en une autre), avec une banque centrale indpendante.
Pour faire trs simplifi, la seule chose qui importe avec le niveau d'endettement de l'tat c'est : 
Quelle est l'inflation induite ?
Est ce qu'il y a toujours des gens pour prter  l'tat.

Chine : Yuan non convertible ou presque et banque centrale aux ordres. Et vu la quantit de devises qui transitent par chez eux  cause de leurs exportations, tout va de ce ct l (encore que ....)
Etats-Unis : Privilge du Dollar. La planche  billets peut tourner aussi vite qu'on veut, le monde absorbe. Donc tout va aussi.
Japon : dette dtenue en grande majorit par des habitants, avec une mentalit "lgrement nationaliste". Donc ce n'est pas le PIB n'est pas une bonne comparaison ; il y aura toujours des gens pour acheter de la dette d'tat.
France : dette dtenue par des gens pour qui le rendement prime (quelque soit leur nationalit d'ailleurs). Avec un metteur de dette diffrent de celui qui contrle la monnaie => Problme. On es plus proche d'une situation comparable  celle de l'tat de californie vis  vis de l'tat fdral.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Etats-Unis : Privilge du Dollar. La planche  billets peut tourner aussi vite qu'on veut, le monde absorbe. Donc tout va aussi.


Mouais... De plus en plus de pays perdent confiance dans le dollar, le jour o les pays producteurs de ptrole passeront pas une vraie monnaie, les USA seront oblig de faire des guerres.
LA CHINE ET LA RUSSIE SIGNENT UN ACCORD POUR VITER LE DOLLAR

Le dollar est beaucoup trop virtuel, au bout d'un moment il faudra reposer les pieds sur terre, les USA ne peuvent pas continuer  crer 5$ de dette pour 1$ de PIB...
La dette public ne veut dj rien dire (c'est genre $20 176 000 000 000), la dette prive doit pas tre mal non plus.
Les monnaies sont bas sur la confiance, les gens ont encore un peu confiance dans le dollar, mais a ne devrait pas durer ternellement.




> Japon : dette dtenue en grande majorit par des habitants, avec une mentalit "lgrement nationaliste". Donc ce n'est pas le PIB n'est pas une bonne comparaison ; il y aura toujours des gens pour acheter de la dette d'tat.


Ben non justement, il n'y aura pas toujours des japonais ^^
La population se rduit (ils sont pas dans le trip "l'avenir va tre radieux, vite faisons des enfants", c'est plus la misre sexuelle l-bas).
Les japonais ont dj claqu toute leur pargne.

Bon cela dit c'est bien que les japonais puissent acheter des bons du trsor japonais.
Je crois qu'on France on a interdit aux franais d'acheter des bons du trsor franais, ce qui est trs con comme ide...

L'conomie mondiale c'est n'importe quoi, vivement qu'elle seffondre, qu'on puisse reconstruire quelque chose de srieux. (le grand formatage)
La finance et les banques sont intgralement responsable de la situation actuelle.
Ce qui est triste c'est que quasiment aucun banquier n'a fini en prison.
Alors qu'ils sont tellement  mriter la peine de mort...

Il n'y a clairement pas de quoi se rjouir.
En conomie il n'y a jamais de bonne nouvelle.
Les types de BFM Business mentent en boucle pour essayer de faire croire que a va aller mieux, mais c'est n'importe quoi...

----------


## Grogro

> Tu parle de raisonnement analytique, renseignes-toi un peu sur la dette chinoise, la dette japonaise ou la dette amricaine par exemple. As-tu l'impression de tout le monde ne parle que de cela dans ces pays et que cela limite les possibilits de ces tats pour soutenir leur conomie ? Non ? Alors arrtez un peu d'excuser les dcisions politiques du gouvernement  cause de cette dette...


Quelques remarques sans prendre parti :

1/ La Chine est une dmocratie ?
2/ La dette du Japon est dtenu par les japonais. Les franais se sont laisss mettre en coupe rgle par des intrts trangers.
3/ Tout le monde parle de la dette dmentielle des USA. Trump a d'ailleurs rcemment encul (une fois de plus) les rpublicains en ngociant le relvement du plafond avec les dmocrates.

Ensuite, ces trois pays sont souverains et ont conserv la maitrise de leur politique montaire. La France a eu la folie d'abandonner sa monnaie et d'accepter des zones de libre-change beaucoup trop vastes. Ces pays ont pas mal de marge de manoeuvre, surtout les USA grce au "privilges exorbitants du dollar" ("c'est notre monnaie mais votre problme"). La France n'en a aucune. 

La dette publique n'est toutefois pas une urgence en France tellement les taux sont bas, sachant que le seul moyen de se dsendetter est de relancer la croissance. Avec le budget 2018 le gouvernement veut chasser plusieurs livres  la fois : un plan d'investissement massif et ambitieux, rduction brutale du dficit public, baisse des impts des travailleurs.

La comparaison est  faire avec des pays comme l'Espagne, l'Irlande, la Finlande, l'Italie, le Portugal ou l'Allemagne.

----------


## r0d

Un peu de lecture: Nouvelles mesures fiscales : la redistribution  lenvers
Court mais intressant.

----------


## Ryu2000

En parlant de dette :
Baisse des crdits: les rgions en colre quittent la Confrence des territoires
Il est probable que les rgions soient obliges de s'endetter pour palier  cette baisse de crdit.
Est-ce que l'endettement des rgions est prit en compte dans le calcul de la dette publique ?

Pauvres rgions, dj elles se sont transformes en Lnder allemand (ce qui ne produira jamais d'conomie) et maintenant a...

----------


## MABROUKI

> Ryu2000
> Mouais... De plus en plus de pays perdent confiance dans le dollar, le jour o les pays producteurs de ptrole passeront pas une vraie monnaie, les USA seront oblig de faire des guerres.
> LA CHINE ET LA RUSSIE SIGNENT UN ACCORD POUR VITER LE DOLLAR


Il n' y a pas que le privilge montaire ,il y a aussi le privilge des marchs boursiers car pour le ptrole et le gaz naturel(dont les prix sont indexs sur ceux du ptrole) ,les prix sont fixs par la bourse de Londres(Brent), le West Texas Intermediate (WTI),en "DOLLAR SONNANT ET TRIBUCHANT" et les contrats de vente des pays producteurs ont pour rfrence ces  prix...
Si le dollar se dprcie seuls les pays producteurs sont niqus,pour les producteurs amricains il n'y a ni gain ni perte, pour les compagnies de productions trangres  qui  se livrent aussi au raffinage c'est de l'or en barre  !!!.

Il y a l comme un double mcanisme de rente :le fait de frapper la monnaie pour un march cre une rente de fait, et celui d'tablir un march pour fixer le prix d'un produit est galement une rente de fait ...

----------


## ABCIWEB

> Pour faire trs simplifi, la seule chose qui importe avec le niveau d'endettement de l'tat c'est : 
> Quelle est l'inflation induite ?
> Est ce qu'il y a toujours des gens pour prter  l'tat.


Et bien justement, la rponse est favorable pour les deux questions.

L'inflation est contenue aux alentours de 1.5%, et oui y il a toujours des gens pour prter  l'tat, si ce n'tait pas le cas les taux d'intrts seraient bien plus hauts. Donc le problme de l'urgence absolue de cette dette est surtout dans la tte de ceux qui croient et reprennent la rengaine du gouvernement qui est relaye par les tous les mdias grand publics comme une vrit premire. C'est du bourrage de crne pur et dur, rien d'autre. 

Je ne dis pas qu'il n'y a aucun problme je dis que beaucoup de ce que je lis ici reprend mots pour mots ce que l'on entend sur les mdias - les mmes qui ont fait lire Macron - sans apporter aucune objection, sans mme que cela soulve quelques interrogations. C'est du bis repetita, comme un clonage d'esprit. Et l'on se surprend tout d'un coup  parler de libralisme en lui affublant naturellement les caractristiques de l'ultra libralisme...  Y'a du mal de fait, comment dit. Comment produire un raisonnement impartial si l'instrument de mesure est cass ?

Et pourtant il y a des indices de la supercherie : peut-on raisonnablement penser qu'il faut absolument rduire les dettes de l'tat quand en mme temps on voit que les solutions pour y parvenir passent par un cadeau fiscal estim aux alentours de 4.5 milliards d'euros  l'avantage des plus riches assujettis  l'ISF, soit autant de manque  gagner pour rduire cette dette. Ce n'est pas simplement une hypothse conomique de penser qu'il n'y a pas vraiment urgence, ce sont les mesures effectives prises par le gouvernement qui le dmontrent. 





> Chine : Yuan non convertible ou presque et banque centrale aux ordres. Et vu la quantit de devises qui transitent par chez eux  cause de leurs exportations, tout va de ce ct l (encore que ....)
> Etats-Unis : Privilge du Dollar. La planche  billets peut tourner aussi vite qu'on veut, le monde absorbe. Donc tout va aussi.
> Japon : dette dtenue en grande majorit par des habitants, avec une mentalit "lgrement nationaliste". Donc ce n'est pas le PIB n'est pas une bonne comparaison ; il y aura toujours des gens pour acheter de la dette d'tat.
> France : dette dtenue par des gens pour qui le rendement prime (quelque soit leur nationalit d'ailleurs). Avec un metteur de dette diffrent de celui qui contrle la monnaie => Problme. On es plus proche d'une situation comparable  celle de l'tat de californie vis  vis de l'tat fdral.


On ne peut pas dire "que la dette est dtenue par des gens pour qui le rendement prime", sinon ces mmes "gens" ne prteraient qu'aux pays au bords de la faillite qui compensent le risque par des taux d'intrts levs. Or des pays comme la france ou l'allemagne trouvent sans problme des prts  taux minimes. Il faut parler de scurit plutt que de rendement dans le cas de prts aux tats.

Et pour finir on est pas dmunis pour influencer les taux d'emprunts et soutenir l'conomie. Tout comme la FED, la BCE s'est dcide  faire du Quantitative easing depuis 2015 pour viter une dflation. Ce qui prouve bien au passage que la politique de rigueur applique jusque l donnait des rsultats catastrophiques car pire que l'inflation, la dflation est encore plus redoute par les conomistes. Le problme avec Macron c'est que c'est encore une n-ime cure de rigueur.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Le problme avec Macron c'est que c'est encore une n-ime cure de rigueur.


C'est l'UE qui impose la rigueur, donc lui ou un autre, a aurait t la mme chose...

Il y a par exemple une rgle qui dit qu'il faudrait tre  moins de 3% de dficit publique par rapport au PIB :
Dficit : comment est ne la rgle europenne des 3%



> *L'Allemagne voulait de la rigueur en Europe* (pour ne pas avoir  payer pour les pays les moins vertueux) et Jean-Claude Trichet, alors directeur du Trsor, et Jacques Delors, prsident de la Commission europenne, auraient suggr la fameuse rgle franaise des 3%, que tout le monde comprend, aux ngociateurs europens.


Si vous voulez voir ce qui nous attend regardez ce qui est arriv en Grce :
Grce : le Parlement adopte de nouvelles mesures de rigueur



> Le Parlement grec a adopt le soir du 18 mai de nouvelles mesures de rigueur, *rclames par les cranciers, Union europenne (UE) et Fonds montaire international (FMI)*,  la suite desquelles la Grce devrait bnficier de nouveaux crdits internationaux. Le pays espre galement un allgement de sa dette.


Mais effectivement la rigueur ne fonctionne pas, on ne peut pas relancer la croissance en faisant des conomies...

----------


## Zirak

> C'est l'UE qui impose la rigueur, donc lui ou un autre, a aurait t la mme chose...


C'est tellement impos par l'UE qu'au Portugal ils ont fait tout l'inverse, et n'ont eu aucune sanction... Bizarre hein.

Comme quoi, a doit pas vraiment tre "impos".

Un vrai politicien, employ des mots forts qui n'ont rien  voir pour "aggraver" le propos.

----------


## Grogro

> L'inflation est contenue aux alentours de 1.5%, et oui y il a toujours des gens pour prter  l'tat, si ce n'tait pas le cas les taux d'intrts seraient bien plus hauts. Donc le problme de l'urgence absolue de cette dette est surtout dans la tte de ceux qui croient et reprennent la rengaine du gouvernement qui est relaye par les tous les mdias grand publics comme une vrit premire. C'est du bourrage de crne pur et dur, rien d'autre.


En fait il y a une bonne raison  cela : ltat franais est considr comme un des emprunteurs les plus srs du monde. La dernire fois ou la France a fait dfaut sur sa dette, c'tait en 1797. A tel point que les taux d'intrt pour certains emprunts sont rgulirement ngatifs depuis quelques annes. Tout comme l'Allemagne. 

La seule raison de ce bourrage de crne c'est, outre la crainte que les taux remontent en flche ds que la politique montaire des banques centrales sera moins accommodante, pour se plier au totem sacr de la rgle des 3%. Rgle qui a t invente sur un bout de papier par trois socialistes franais bourrs  la fin d'un dner au dbut des annes 80. Et qui sert dans la pratique  s'attirer les bonnes grces de Berlin. Indispensable si Macron a rellement l'espoir de sortir de l'UE du dumping social et fiscal (9 chances pour 10 pour que ce ne soit qu'un effet de manche mdiatique). 

Ce qui est dangereux pour la sant conomique d'un pays, c'est son taux d'endettement global (dettes publiques + dettes des particuliers + dette des entreprises, du secteur productif comme du secteur financier). Or sur ce point la France est en ralit trs peu endette, contrairement aux USA ou au Royaume-Uni.

----------


## Ryu2000

> C'est tellement impos par l'UE qu'au Portugal ils ont fait tout l'inverse


Ouais les seuls qui vont exactement dans le sens inverse de ce que demande l'UE s'en sortent un peu mieux.
On devrait toujours procder de la sorte : couter ce que conseil l'UE et ne surtout pas le raliser.
Malheureusement Macron (comme Fillon, Hamon, etc) est un Union-Europiste, donc il va toujours suivre les ordres...
Mme le FN lche le combat contre l'UE, la nouvelle ligne dit que l'conomie n'est pas la priorit absolue actuellement... (quel bande de con les types comme Collard, Aliot, Mnard, etc...)

Portugal : une autre voie pour lEurope



> Sous la conduite dun gouvernement socialiste, le Portugal a, depuis novembre 2015, entam un virage  gauche, *prenant de court les technocrates de Bruxelles qui rclamaient toujours plus daustrit et de rgression des droits sociaux*. *A loppos de cette spirale infernale qui a conduit de nombreux pays* dEurope du Sud, y compris le Portugal, *a la misre et au chmage de masse*, *le gouvernement portugais a dcid de mener des politiques de relance, prenant en compte la volont du peuple portugais.*

----------


## MABROUKI

> Ryu2000
> On devrait toujours procder de la sorte : couter ce que conseil l'UE et ne surtout pas le raliser.


Malheureusement comme tu le dis , la vraie raison qui dicte une telle attitude de Macron (et de Merkel)  ,est que les directives financires et fiscales de l'UE sont dictes en fait par la France et l'Allemagne ...
La crdibilit des directives financires et fiscales de l'UE serait srieusement mise en dfaut si les "prtres conomiques" qui la donnent s'avisent de ne pas la suivre  la lettre ...
Le Portugal est un bon exemple come la Grce ,mais au Conseil Economique Europen il compte pour rien !!! 

C'est donc l'adage "faites ce que je dis, mais ne faites pas ce que je fais" ,qui se vrifie encore une fois, parbleu !!!

----------


## Grogro

Si cela va sans dire, a va encore mieux en le disant : http://tempsreel.nouvelobs.com/edito...nees-1980.html

----------


## ABCIWEB

> La seule raison de ce bourrage de crne c'est, outre la crainte que les taux remontent en flche ds que la politique montaire des banques centrales sera moins accommodante, pour se plier au totem sacr de la rgle des 3%. Rgle qui a t invente sur un bout de papier par trois socialistes franais bourrs  la fin d'un dner au dbut des annes 80. Et qui sert dans la pratique  s'attirer les bonnes grces de Berlin. Indispensable si Macron a rellement l'espoir de sortir de l'UE du dumping social et fiscal (9 chances pour 10 pour que ce ne soit qu'un effet de manche mdiatique).


Les "raisons" sont multiples, plus larges. 

En la jouant nave (discours officiel), cela donne comme tu dis une meilleure marge de manoeuvre pour proposer une ventuelle limitation du dumping social. Mais a c'est pour les vrais nafs tant donn que l'Allemagne a t la principale bnficiaire de cette politique de dumping social mise en place par Schrder dans les annes 2000 et imit plus tard par Hollande qui tout comme Schrder a trahis ses lecteurs et fait couler son parti politique. 

Macron poursuit les rformes d'Hollande en les amplifiant, c'est  dire qu'il cre les conditions pour faire du dumping social en France en prcarisant les salaris et en rduisant les aides sociales. Comment pourrait-il demander moins de dumping social en Europe tout en en faisant l'lment essentiel de sa politique en France ?

Le bourrage de crne est fait pour viter l'autonomie de la rflexion. Et l'tat d'urgence permet d'accentuer le phnomne en accordant encore plus de tolrance dans les moyens employs. Donc bien au del du respect de cette rgle des 3% ce bourrage de crne et cet "tat d'urgence" sont destins  faire mieux accepter les sacrifices et la honte des moyens employs. Il s'agit de se dculpabiliser.

----------


## MABROUKI

> Grogro 
> Si cela va sans dire, a va encore mieux en le disant


Le vracit de cette thse librale du 20eme sicle est certaine en son temps :le "riche"  de type entrepreneur individuel capitaliste et le "riche"  rentier (propritaires immobiliers)...
Moins taxer les entrepreneur individuels capitalistes cre de l'emploi...

 Les sophismes conomiques aujourd'hui sont lgions et celui des auteurs de l'tude amricaine en est un: faire l'amalgame entre les "riches"  entrepreneurs capitalistes modernes  et le "riche"  de type entrepreneur individuel capitaliste  ...
En fait ce genre d'entrepreneur a disparu totalement au profit des capitalistes-actionnaires spculateurs et les "riches" de type rentier ont cru normment par ailleurs: spculateurs en bourse ,propritaires immobiliers modernes ,mme terriens comme aux USA qui possdent des milliers d'hectares, personnes enrichies  l'ombre des faveurs des puissances politiques (qui ont toujours existe )...

----------


## ABCIWEB

@MABROUKI
Rien compris  ton message... Tu veux dire quoi au final ?

----------


## MABROUKI

> ABCIWEB
> Tu veux dire quoi au final ?


C'est pourtant clair ,l'conomie moderne actuelle (non celle du dbut du capitalisme) est aux mains de spculateurs financiers (actionnaires et financiers) et les rductions fiscales actuelles sont des primes accords non  des entrepreneurs individuels capitalistes  crateurs d'entreprises et donc investisseurs  , mais  des spculateurs tout court qui les rinvestissent dans la spculation !!!

----------


## ABCIWEB

Merci pour la prcision, je comprend mieux la seconde formulation que la premire.

Effectivement la financiarisation de l'conomie est un flau majeur que la politique de Macron accroit encore plus avec la limitation des indemnits aux prudhommes. Un exemple avec l'usine SEMPERIT (couter le reportage audio) qui licencie parce qu'un ouvrier franais cote 3 fois le cot d'un polonais et 8 fois celui d'un chinois. La multinationale vient de toucher ses subventions CICE  payes par l'tat, soit une partie des 40 et quelques milliards distribus au entreprises sans aucune contre partie, et dlocalise en licenciant tout le monde et en payant le minimum de ddommagement aux salaris grce  la nouvelle limitation des indemnisations aux prudhommes. La politique de Macon est excellente pour favoriser les dlocalisations.

Cela dit, pour reparler de ton premier message, la relation directe entre "moins taxer les entrepreneurs sur leurs bnfices" et "crer de l'emploi" n'a jamais t vidente pas mme au vingtime sicle  l'poque o les entrepreneurs taient vritablement des entrepreneurs. En effet les investissements pour le dveloppement de l'activit - ceux qui crent vritablement de l'emploi - ont toujours t dduits du montant des bnfices imposables. Au niveau des chiffres, l'conomie des pays industrialiss crait suffisamment d'emplois jusqu'au dbut des annes 80 - chmage presque null sans l'artifice des mini job et faire exploser le nombre de salaris en dessous du seuil de pauvret comme l'Allemagne d'aujourd'hui - c'est  dire  une priode ou la taxation sur les bnfices des entreprises tait beaucoup plus importante qu'aujourd'hui, en Europe et aux Usa.

----------


## MABROUKI

> ABCIWEB 
> En effet les investissements pour le dveloppement de l'activit - ceux qui crent vritablement de l'emploi - ont toujours t dduits du montant des bnfices imposables. Au niveau des chiffres, l'conomie des pays industrialiss crait suffisamment d'emplois jusqu'au dbut des annes 80 - chmage presque null sans l'artifice des mini job et faire exploser le nombre de salaris en dessous du seuil de pauvret comme l'Allemagne d'aujourd'hui - c'est  dire  une priode ou la taxation sur les bnfices des entreprises tait beaucoup plus importante qu'aujourd'hui, en Europe et aux Usa.


si la taxation sur les bnfices des entreprises tait beaucoup plus importante ,elle l'tait justement sur la partie des bnfices non rinvesties  exprs pour inciter les entreprises rinvestir le maximum de leurs bnfices et chapper  l'impt sur les bnfices imposables ,au final  crer plus d'emploi avec leurs bnfices rinvestis...

Cette politique que tu cites visent les entrepreneurs ,mais dans le contexte conomique actuel toute rduction d'impts  tous azimuts est une prime aux spculateurs ...
Le seul moyen  mon avis de revenir  la politique cite par toi, c'est d'accorder des rductions d'impts sur la base des bnfices rinvesties aux PME-PMI non cotes en bourse et taxer plus fort les spculateurs y compris les grands groupes...

----------


## MABROUKI

> ABCIWEB 
> En effet les investissements pour le dveloppement de l'activit - ceux qui crent vritablement de l'emploi - ont toujours t dduits du montant des bnfices imposables


Si l'on veut rsumer cela pour un entrepreneur :la dduction cite par toi, quivaut en fait pour lui  une rduction d 'impt sur son activit...

"Beaucoup d'impt tue l'impt"(sa source, soit l'activit) comme le dit l'adage ,et les perses les premiers l'on signal ...

Citation du moubedan (prtre perse)  Anouchirouan qui disait au Roi Perse en guise d'apologue:
" Sans arme, point de roi ; sans argent, point darme ; sans impts, point dargent ;
_sans agriculture, point dimpts_ ; _sans administration juste_, point
dagriculture ; sans rectitude de conduite, point de bonne administration ; sans
lintgrit des vizirs, point de rectitude de conduite. Le point capital, cest que
le roi examine par lui-mme la  condition de ses sujets et quil soit assez
fort pour les chtier, afin quil rgne sur eux et nen soit pas domin.

----------


## ddoumeche

Face aux remous conomiques qui nous attente, il faut de l'audace toujours de l'audace.

La capitaine doit rompre les amarres pour ne pas tre pris dans le cyclone menaant qui s'en vient.

----------


## MABROUKI

> ddoumeche
> Face aux remous conomiques qui nous attente, il faut de l'audace toujours de l'audace.


Un capitaine audacieux n'est pleinement  satisfait qu'en face des remous et rcifs, car cela lui permet de montrer ses  capacits et son habilet !!!...

----------


## Grogro

Guilluy sur le prsident et le gouvernement le plus hors sol jamais vu : http://www.atlantico.fr/decryptage/c...t-3172492.html

Il faut avoir lhonntet de reconnaitre que cette France d'en haut, on en fait clairement partie nous tous. Mme avec des revenus assez faibles d'intrimaires de l'IT. Diplms du suprieur, urbains, vivant massivement dans les mtropoles mondialises,  l'abri du chmage. Quant  faire de la France d'en haut une classe sociale homogne, j'mets certains doutes. 

Parce que pendant que la maison brle, l'ultra bourgeoisie culturelle parisienne s'charpe sur le sexe des anges : http://www.slate.fr/story/151982/hui...ture-inclusive

Il arrive toutefois, par miracle, que boboland retrouve un semblant de dcence commune, et s'abstienne  la dernire minute de reproduire le coup fumeux du plug anal gant de la place Vendme : http://www.atlantico.fr/atlantico-li...s-3179769.html

----------


## ManusDei

> Parce que pendant que la maison brle, l'ultra bourgeoisie culturelle parisienne s'charpe sur le sexe des anges : http://www.slate.fr/story/151982/hui...ture-inclusive


J'ai des lus locaux dans la banlieue de Toulouse (pas la grande campagne, mais quand mme pas Paris) qui sont en plein dedans.

PS : de toute faon, y a toujours plus important.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Il faut avoir lhonntet de reconnaitre que cette France d'en haut, on en fait clairement partie nous tous.


Non.
Un dveloppeur, ingnieur d'tude, cadre, machin, fait parti de la classe moyenne. (c'est pas un BAC+5 ou un doctorat qui va suffire pour faire parti de l'lite...)
Le haut est trs trs loin.

----------


## el_slapper

> Non.
> Un dveloppeur, ingnieur d'tude, cadre, machin, fait parti de la classe moyenne. (c'est pas un BAC+5 ou un doctorat qui va suffire pour faire parti de l'lite...)
> Le haut est trs trs loin.


a dpend. Financirement, on est tout  fait d'accord.

Culturellement, en revanche, c'est beaucoup moins vident. Il y a bien plus de points communs culturels entre douard Philippe / Franois Pinault - et moi, qu'entre moi et un habitant dclass d'une cit dprie, condamn  grapiller des aides sociales entre deux mini-jobs dsesprants et sous-pays, nourri  la tl ralit, et abreuv de haine contre ceux qui lui font miroiter un monde riche en le renvoyant, lui,  sa condition de vaincu du monde moderne, qui devrait encore remercier les bonnes mes qui lui font caca dessus. Et avec le sourire.

Et on trouve encore des gens pour s'tonner que la France d'en bas vote Le Pen.  ::aie::  Moi pas, videmment, mais je m'abstiendrais de jeter la pierre  des gens qui n'ont pas vraiment d'autre moyen d'exister.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Culturellement, en revanche, c'est beaucoup moins vident. Il y a bien plus de points communs culturels entre douard Philippe / Franois Pinault - et moi, qu'entre moi et un habitant dclass d'une cit dprie, condamn  grapiller des aides sociales entre deux mini-jobs dsesprants et sous-pays


Comme vous voulez.

Mais moi je me sens plus proche d'un ouvrier que d'un type comme douard Philippe.
Je prfre faire partie des sans dents d'Hollande que de l'autre quipe, je l'emmerde l'lite.
Je suis du ct du peuple.

Je ne supporte pas les riches et puissants, isols dans leur bulle, qui vivent dans leur petit monde de privilgis, qui n'ont aucune notion de la ralit, qui mentent et manipulent en permanence.
Le genre de type  tre invit au Dner du Sicle...
Peut tre qu'un jour ils paieront pour leurs actes.




> Et on trouve encore des gens pour s'tonner que la France d'en bas vote Le Pen.


Marine n'tait pas pire que Macron... (Macron est vraiment dangereux alors que Marine n'aurait pas eu le pouvoir qu' Macron aujourd'hui)
Ceux qui ont vot Macron au premier tour, taient des gens beaucoup trop influenable.

Par contre le FN tourne mal l, apparemment a va partir en truc trs anti islam...
C'tait plus intressant avec Philippot, a parlait d'conomie, de sortie de l'UE, c'tait cool.
Mais l il ne reste que les pires...
Et il faudrait que le parti change de candidat, comme a plus personne ne parlerait de "Le Pen".
Le mieux ce serait que le parti ferme.

Le problme c'est que les anti islam vont avoir le vent dans le dos dans les annes  venir et a fait chier...
Parce que c'est loin d'tre le problme principal.

Le FN est responsable des gros scores au second tour (2002, 2017), parce que l'crasante majorit des Franais ont peur du FN.
Du coup a donne de la fausse lgitimit  des gars comme Macron...

Ce serait plus fun un second tour avec 50% d'abstention...

----------


## Grogro

El Slapper a rpondu  ma place. Culturellement et gographiquement, cette France des gagnants de la mondialisation librale, nous en faisons partie. En terme de consommation, en terme d'apparence, en terme de choix culturels galement. Ct travail : nous sommes en CDI, certes massivement dpendants de viandards sans foi ni loi, mais  l'abri des convulsions du march du travail, nous ne sommes pas dans le rouge la moiti du mois, tous les mois. Et le jour o nous aurons rellement bascul dans la socit des 20/80, nous feront partie des 20% considrs encore comme "utiles"  la socit marchande. 

Et c'est prcisment pourquoi, nous aussi, nous nous sommes enferms dans une "bulle de filtres" et un microcosme culturel dconnect de la France profonde. Pas aussi troits que la bulle de l'hyperclasse des dirigeants mdiatiques, politiques et conomique, mais la grande sparation est trs nette. Plus de 10 millions de franais ont vot pour Marine Le Pen. En connaissez-vous ne serait-ce un seul ?

Et moi-mme, j'ai beau me montrer trs critique de la loi travail, il y a des points du programme de Macron que j'approuve : http://www.atlantico.fr/decryptage/h...e-3180248.html

Auteur qui par ailleurs peut se rvler lui aussi radicalement hors sol. Edit : sur le blog du bonhomme, parfois je me demande vraiment ce qu'il fume : http://eric-verhaeghe.entreprise.new...evrier-afghan/  ::ptdr::

----------


## Ryu2000

> l'abri des convulsions du march du travail, nous ne sommes pas dans le rouge la moiti du mois, tous les mois.


Votre situation est beaucoup plus prcaire que vous ne le croyez.
Vous avez le droit de vous sentir en scurit, mais il est possible qu'un jour votre monde seffondre...
a va plus vite qu'on ne le croit.
Surtout que l on ne se dirige clairement pas vers un avenir radieux.
L'conomie va continuer de couler, il va y avoir des bulles qui vont faire empirer la situation.
Tout peut se casser la gueule.

Et sinon pour en revenir  Macron :
Toucher le chmage aprs une dmission: une promesse  14 milliards d'euros?



> Des chiffres loigns de ceux voqus il y a  peine quelques mois. Pendant sa campagne, le candidat d'alors avait chiffr sa mesure  1,44 milliard d'euros tandis que l'Institut Montaigne, un think tank libral, l'avait chiffr au double,  2,7 milliards d'euros.  
> 
> *Si les fourchettes sont aussi leves, c'est qu'une inconnue demeure: l'effet d'aubaine que pourrait provoquer la mesure*. Tout l'enjeu pour le ministre du Travail est d'arriver  valuer le nombre de salaris qui, tents par ce nouveau droit, pourraient ainsi claquer la porte de leur employeur.


Ils prennent les travailleurs franais pour des branleurs profiteurs...

----------


## souviron34

> Mais moi je me sens plus proche d'un ouvrier que d'un type comme douard Philippe.


*LOL* la question n'est pas que "_tu te sentes proche_"...   ::mouarf:: 

C'est "_un ouvrier se sent-il proche de toi_"  ??


Et la rponse est NON !!!!  
 ::aie:: 

(_et en plus, el_slapper ne mentionnait pas "ouvrier" mais un ensemble de gens qui se sentent encore plus eloigns de toi que ne peut se sentir un ouvrier_)




Je suis sr que douard Philippe se sent proche de toi....  ::P:

----------


## Ryu2000

> C'est "_un ouvrier se sent-il proche de toi_"  ??
> Et la rponse est NON !!!!


Ce n'est pas parce que je suis ingnieur que je suis au dessus d'un gars au RSA ou un sans abris... (d'ailleurs t'as vite fait de te retrouver au RSA mme si t'as t ingnieur)
Un punk  chien sait qu'il y a moins d'cart entre lui et moi qu'entre Edouard Philippe et moi.

Moi je suis pour une faire alliance de tout ceux en bas, contre le gouvernement, les mdias, les banques.
Vous tes tous en bas,  moins que certains d'entre vous soit des francs-maons de haut niveau...

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Je suis sr que douard Philippe se sent proche de toi....


Enfin le temps qu'il ne l'entend pas dblatrer ses c****ries dont il nous gratifie  longueur de posts, sinon, je pense qu'il s'loignera trs trs vite...  ::ptdr::

----------


## Ryu2000

Je prfre le faire fuir que l'attirer car ce n'est clairement pas mon pote.
Nous n'avons pas les mmes valeurs.

----------


## Zirak

> Nous n'avons pas les mmes valeurs.


 Bordeau Chesnel 

 ::mouarf::

----------


## souviron34

> Ce n'est pas parce que je suis ingnieur que je suis au dessus d'un gars au RSA ou un sans abris... (d'ailleurs t'as vite fait de te retrouver au RSA mme si t'as t ingnieur)
> Un punk  chien sait qu'il y a moins d'cart entre lui et moi qu'entre Edouard Philippe et moi.
> 
> Moi je suis pour une faire alliance de tout ceux en bas, contre le gouvernement, les mdias, les banques.
> Vous tes tous en bas,  moins que certains d'entre vous soit des francs-maons de haut niveau...


Ce que tu ne sembles pas comprendre, c'est que du haut vers le bas, tout le monde semble comprendre ceux qui sont au dessous, et le proclament...

Par contre, pour ceux qui sont en bas, un ingnieur est forcment une autre classe, une classe privilgie...


Mais au vu de tes raisonnements, je suppose que cette subtilit (!!!!) t'chappe....

----------


## Grogro

> Mais au vu de tes raisonnements, je suppose que cette subtilit (!!!!) t'chappe....


Il n'y a pas que les "subtilits" qui lui chappent visiblement.  ::ptdr::

----------


## ABCIWEB

Je pense que la dfinition de la "classe d'en haut", au niveau le plus commun, rejoint celle de *Ryu2000* et se base sur les revenus, le patrimoine financier ou sur le pouvoir. La culture ou le niveau intellectuel n'entre pas en ligne de compte, en tous cas elle ne compte pas pour ceux qui sont tout en haut. Un fils de trs riche restera de la France d'en haut quand bien mme il aurait un QI d'huitre, la fortune suffit. 

D'un autre ct le niveau de salaire  l'embauche des bac+5 ne cesse de dcroitre. Conjugu  la prcarit du travail et  sa gnralisation avec les contrats de chantier par exemple, on voit donc que la culture, le niveau intellectuel ou le niveau de comptences ne suffisent plus en eux-mmes pour faire sereinement des projets  long terme, ce qui  mon avis est le dbut du minimum pour se sentir de la classe d'en haut. 

La majorit des franais dit que la politique de Macron est faite pour favoriser principalement la classe d'en haut, il vous suffira de faire votre bilan financier d'ici un ou deux ans pour savoir  quelle classe vous appartenez selon l'avis populaire et si vous tes chouchouts par le banquier  :;):

----------


## ManusDei

> Un punk  chien sait qu'il y a moins d'cart entre lui et moi qu'entre Edouard Philippe et moi.


C'est quand la dernire fois que tu as discut avec un punk  chien ?
Parce que bon, je discute avec des punks parfois, on se respecte (parce qu'on se reconnat mutuellement comme des personnes) mais on sait trs bien qu'on ne vit pas dans le mme monde.

Et bon, je suis pas certain pour le "moins d'cart", Edouard Philippe et toi avez tous deux des revenus fixes et un toit fixe, c'est pas le cas d'une trs grosse partie des punks  chien.

----------


## Ryu2000

> mais on sait trs bien qu'on ne vit pas dans le mme monde.


Je sais trs bien que je ne vis pas dans le monde d'Edouard Philippe ^^
Donc c'est pareil.




> Par contre, pour ceux qui sont en bas, un ingnieur est forcment une autre classe, une classe privilgie...


Ce sont eux qui font une erreur de jugement.
Parce qu'avec plus de recul ils comprendraient que nous faisons partie du mme groupe en ralit...

Enfin bref les gens sont libre de faire les groupes qu'ils veulent.
Mais la rvolution pourra avoir lieu quand tout le monde comprendra quelles sont les vrais quipes.

C'est le combat des 99% contre les 1%.
Mais les 99% se divisent entre eux.
Cela dit les 1% font en sorte de crer des divisions...

Il y a plein de mauvaises divisions, comme ceux qui mettent tous les patrons dans le mme panier.
Alors qu'un petit patron est beaucoup plus proche d'un ouvrier que d'un gros patron...

L'ennemi c'est les banques, les politiciens, les mdias.
Ils sont pote entre eux, ils ont le pouvoir, ils se foutent bien de votre gueule.

----------


## ManusDei

> Ce sont eux qui font une erreur de jugement.
> Parce qu'avec plus de recul ils comprendraient que nous faisons partie du mme groupe en ralit...


Non. 
Toi (et moi) on a un salaire qui permet de ne pas compter  l'euro prs.
Si on mange discount, qu'on s'habille discount et qu'on vit discount  la fin du mois il nous reste quelques centaines d'euros.

Et on a une bonne partie de notre carrire o on n'aura pas trop de problmes pour trouver du boulot.

----------


## Grogro

> Je pense que la dfinition de la "classe d'en haut", au niveau le plus commun, rejoint celle de *Ryu2000* et se base sur les revenus, le patrimoine financier ou sur le pouvoir. La culture ou le niveau intellectuel n'entre pas en ligne de compte, en tous cas elle ne compte pas pour ceux qui sont tout en haut. Un fils de trs riche restera de la France d'en haut quand bien mme il aurait un QI d'huitre, la fortune suffit. 
> 
> D'un autre ct le niveau de salaire  l'embauche des bac+5 ne cesse de dcroitre. Conjugu  la prcarit du travail et  sa gnralisation avec les contrats de chantier par exemple, on voit donc que la culture, le niveau intellectuel ou le niveau de comptences ne suffisent plus en eux-mmes pour faire sereinement des projets  long terme, ce qui  mon avis est le dbut du minimum pour se sentir de la classe d'en haut. 
> 
> La majorit des franais dit que la politique de Macron est faite pour favoriser principalement la classe d'en haut, il vous suffira de faire votre bilan financier d'ici un ou deux ans pour savoir  quelle classe vous appartenez selon l'avis populaire et si vous tes chouchouts par le banquier


A chaque niveau on ne voit que les singes assis sur les branches au dessus qui nous chient dessus. On ne voit jamais la base de la pyramide. Quand on parle de "France d'en haut", il faut bien comprendre que l'on parle de quelque chose qui est bien plus vaste que la frange des 1% rellement dominants. On parle d'une fracture, d'un clivage jamais vu depuis les priodes rvolutionnaires (1789, 1830, 1848, 1870), entre la trs trs grande majorit du peuple, qu'il soit franais ou immigr, et la minorit qui sert de courroie de transmission et d'oprateurs de la classe dirigeante. Cette minorit, c'est nous. Et nous ne mesurons pas le gouffre qui nous spare d'un peuple, lui mme trs cliv par 45 annes d'immigration massive de peuplement, dont nous avons la prtention de faire encore partie, parce que le gouffre qui nous spare, nous, des 1% est encore plus important. Et pourtant il suffit d'allumer TF1 ou d'couter le top 50 pour voir le gouffre qui nous spare de la France d'en bas. Le pays rel. Et cette France d'en bas, la France des "beaufs", des "bidochons", des "deschiens" ou des "wesh-ziva", c'est nous qui lui chions dessus. C'est notre culture qui la ridiculise au quotidien, qui la ramne  sa condition de dclasss. Jusqu'au jour o les dclasss, ce seront nous.

Et juste histoire d'en rire, il y en a un qui s'est svrement endormi sur le spliff l. Un des reprsentants de l'hyperclasse justement : http://eric-verhaeghe.entreprise.new...#comment-20451

----------


## Ryu2000

> Toi (et moi) on a un salaire qui permet de ne pas compter  l'euro prs.


Non mais d'accord, mais dans la division que je fais, mme si il y a des grosses diffrences de vie et de revenu, on aurait intrt  s'allier parce qu'on a le mme "ennemi".
Nous sommes les victimes du mme systme.
Aprs ma vie est beaucoup beaucoup plus confortable (enfin pour le moment, parce que tout peut ce casser la gueule trs vite).







> On parle d'une fracture, d'un clivage jamais vu depuis les priodes rvolutionnaires (1789


Alors en fait la rvolution n'tait pas si populaire que a.
La majorit des franais taient encore bien royaliste et d'ailleurs normment de petits franais ont t guillotin par les rvolutionnaires.
Si il y a avait eu un rfrendum pour savoir si il fallait rester en royaut ou donner le pouvoir aux bourgeois ce n'est pas dit qu'il y aurait eu le changement.
La rvolution c'est un peu un putsch organis par une lite qui a manipul un certains nombres de personnes influenable.

Et dans le paradigme actuel c'est un exemple incroyable, un modle pour tous, alors qu'en fait c'est un truc bien barbare.

----------


## MABROUKI

> Ryu2000
> La majorit des franais taient encore bien royaliste et d'ailleurs normment de petits franais ont t guillotin par les rvolutionnaires.
>  Si il y a avait eu un rfrendum pour savoir si il fallait rester en royaut ou donner le pouvoir aux bourgeois ce n'est pas dit qu'il y aurait eu le changement.
>  La rvolution c'est un peu un putsch organis par une lite qui a manipul un certains nombres de personnes influenable.


S'il y avait eu un referendum ,mais comme le referendum a t cre par les rvolutionnaires Franais (vote) et amricains ,on tourne en rond ...
Cela s'appelle voir la rvolution franaise de 1789 avec des lorgnettes de 2017...

La rvolution est arriv parce que toute la socit la voulait mais chacun y mettait ce qu'il voulait: le paysan voulait les terres ,le bourgeois le pouvoir et plus d'argent ,les artistes, intellectuels et journalistes la libert d'expression...
Un tel processus ne pouvait aboutir facilement parce que en face les tenants des privilges  : nobles, clergs et leurs allis s'y sont opposs totalement ...
Ce fut donc un enfantement dans la douleur ,que ni les rvolutionnaires, ni les privilgis, ni la population dans son ensemble n'as voulu !!!
Le Roi avait compris le drame ou se dirigeait son pays et a tent en vain de l'arrter en tentant de ngocier avec le Tiers-Etat , l'insu des Privilgies , les amendements demands par eux...
La fatalit tait en marche comme toujours !!!

Quand  la division de la socit en classe on a toujours eu :
- la "cour du roi" :le "roi" du jour et son alliance politique ,plus les plus riches par intrt(garder leur richesse),plus une noria de favoris  l'ombre du "roi" : dignitaires, hommes de lettres(idologues) et journalistes(hraut du roi)...
- l'administration du "roi" et des riches
- la plbe sans nombre, abandonne  son sort, victimes d'injustices de toutes sortes, si le roi se soucie peu de son royaume 

Quel que soit le rgime politique ,cette division se retrouve  toutes les poques ...

----------


## Ryu2000

> Quel que soit le rgime politique ,cette division se retrouve  toutes les poques ...


Ok ok.
Mais tout ce que je voulais dire c'est que la majorit des franais n'taient pas anti catholique et anti roi comme l'taient les rvolutionnaires...
On entend une version romanc de la rvolution, alors que c'tait beaucoup plus sale en ralit.

Et sinon pour en revenir  Macron et son quipe :
Nicolas Hulot veut surtaxer les logements mal isols



> Nicolas Hulot propose d'instaurer un systme de bonus-malus sur la fiscalit des bailleurs,  l'image de celui existant pour les voitures : les propritaires de logements aux mauvaises performances nergtiques seraient taxs plus lourdement que les autres. Les causes peuvent tre la mauvaise isolation ou des systmes de chauffage particulirement polluants.


Ce genre de solution pnalise les pauvres, qui n'ont pas les moyens de payer pour des travaux d'isolation.
C'est comme les lois contre les vieilles voitures  Paris et bientt l'interdiction des voitures diesel. (changer de voiture pollue plus que de garder une vieille voiture, mme si la nouvelle voiture est "green")

Encore un projet de taxe...
Vous saviez qu' une poque il tait possible, pour des familles modeste, de mettre de l'argent de ct.

----------


## wiztricks

> Ce genre de solution pnalise les pauvres, qui n'ont pas les moyens de payer pour des travaux d'isolation.


Les propritaires de logements qui louent ou qui vendent ne sont certes pas tous riches mais... ils ne sont pas pauvres.

- W

----------


## MABROUKI

> Ryu2000
> Ce genre de solution pnalise les pauvres, qui n'ont pas les moyens de payer pour des travaux d'isolation


Les vers suivants  de la fable de J. de La Fontaine  conviennent   merveille  Hulot et ses semblables (remplacer songer par taxer) :
 "Un Livre en son gte  songeait
 Car que faire en un gte,  moins que lon ne songe ? ;
 Dans un profond ennui ce Livre se plongeait "...
Les bailleurs ne s'avisent pas en gnral  louer aux pauvres ,gens dans le besoin ,et si d'aventures ils commettent cette erreur ,ils le regrettent car vu la lgislation ,il est difficile de faire rendre gorge  un pauvre qui occupe un logement lou...
Ils prfrent louer aux gens aiss ,et si Hulot veut les imposer, ce qui est ridicule au lieu de les contraindre par des amendes  isoler les logements mis en location, eh bien c'est les futurs locataires qui paieront l'ardoise !!!

----------


## Mat.M

> Ce genre de solution pnalise les pauvres, qui n'ont pas les moyens de payer pour des travaux d'isolation.
> C'est comme les lois contre les vieilles voitures  Paris et bientt l'interdiction des voitures diesel. (changer de voiture pollue plus que de garder une vieille voiture, mme si la nouvelle voiture est "green")


c'est exact ; de toute faon quand on est propritaire sur le long terme un logement a finit par coter notamment en travaux de rnovation
C'est bien beau de possder un chteau ou une belle villa sur la Cte d'Azur encore faut-il entretenir ce genre de biens immobiliers.
Je ne vais pas jouer les Baudrillard de service mais c'est comme accumuler des tas d'objet chez soi il faut qu'ils soient utiles sinon on a dpens son argent inutilement
Donc un bien de consommation le cas chant finit par tre couteux par exemple les imprimantes dont on doit changer les cartouches

----------


## wiztricks

> Ils prfrent louer aux gens aiss ,et si Hulot veut les imposer, ce qui est ridicule au lieu de les contraindre par des amendes  isoler les logements mis en location, eh bien c'est les futurs locataires qui paieront l'ardoise !!!


Augmenter les taxes pour mauvaises isolation est une sorte d'amende.
De toutes faons, ce sont dj les locataires qui paient le chauffage du  la mauvaise isolation. 
Ils rembourseront demain les frais de rnovation mais l'important tant de consommer moins d'nergie.

- W

----------


## ABCIWEB

> A chaque niveau on ne voit que les singes assis sur les branches au dessus qui nous chient dessus. On ne voit jamais la base de la pyramide. Quand on parle de "France d'en haut", il faut bien comprendre que l'on parle de quelque chose qui est bien plus vaste que la frange des 1% rellement dominants. On parle d'une fracture, d'un clivage jamais vu depuis les priodes rvolutionnaires (1789, 1830, 1848, 1870), entre la trs trs grande majorit du peuple, qu'il soit franais ou immigr, et la minorit qui sert de courroie de transmission et d'oprateurs de la classe dirigeante. Cette minorit, c'est nous. Et nous ne mesurons pas le gouffre qui nous spare d'un peuple, lui mme trs cliv par 45 annes d'immigration massive de peuplement, dont nous avons la prtention de faire encore partie, parce que le gouffre qui nous spare, nous, des 1% est encore plus important. Et pourtant il suffit d'allumer TF1 ou d'couter le top 50 pour voir le gouffre qui nous spare de la France d'en bas. Le pays rel. Et cette France d'en bas, la France des "beaufs", des "bidochons", des "deschiens" ou des "wesh-ziva", c'est nous qui lui chions dessus. C'est notre culture qui la ridiculise au quotidien, qui la ramne  sa condition de dclasss. Jusqu'au jour o les dclasss, ce seront nous.


C'est un regard intressant qui permet d'expliquer en partie le mystre des votes en faveur d'une lite qui dfavorisera systmatiquement la trs grande majorit de ses lecteurs. Cependant cette approche prte  discussion : 

Si je regarde les "bidochons" ou les "deschiens" je vois des caricatures de personnages de la France d'en bas utiliss pour illustrer des comportements ou des penses critiquables/minables et basses. Pour autant ces comportements critiquables ne sont pas, dans mon esprit, rservs  la seule France d'en bas, car dans tous les milieux il existe des bidochons, des abrutis ou des gens simplement sans intrt. Dans ce type d'humour, je vois l'acteur "France d'en bas" symboliser la bassesse (celle de Macron and co y compris), pas comme acteur dsignant une classe sociale. 

Tu parles de "courroie de transmission", on pourrait aussi parler de "rouage", la nuance n'est pas mince. On peut considrer un cadre qui applique simplement la politique de son entreprise comme un rouage de l'entreprise, mais plus comme la courroie de transmission de la classe dirigeante s'il fait du proslytisme politique ou du zle. Par ailleurs, o places-tu le monde enseignant ? La transmission du savoir est-elle un oprateur de transmission de la classe dirigeante ?

C'est un dbat sans fin, et culpabiliser "tout le monde en vrac" n'est-il pas le meilleur moyen d'allumer un contre feu pour dissimuler les vrais coupables ou tout au moins les plus coupables ?

Bref, tu peux parler de la "France d'en haut" en l'largissant  quelque chose qui est bien plus vaste, ce n'est pas sans intrt. Pour autant la France d'en haut que va favoriser Macron est celle qui dispose des plus gros patrimoines financiers et a s'arrte l. Les autres vont payer la facture avec la hausse des mutuelles, du prix de l'essence, la diminution des services public, la prcarisation du travail etc, sans rien gagner en retour, ou tout du moins la balance sera dficitaire.

----------


## ABCIWEB

> Et bon, je suis pas certain pour le "moins d'cart", Edouard Philippe et toi avez tous deux des revenus fixes et un toit fixe, c'est pas le cas d'une trs grosse partie des punks  chien.


Oui enfin cela dpend quand mme de la prcarit et de la valeur du toit fixe et des revenus. En poussant ton raisonnement, le punk  chien qui vient de trouver un logement social et vit du RSA devient tout d'un coup plus proche d'Edouard Philippe de ce qu'il tait deux jours auparavant ? Je dirais pour le moins que l'cart ne s'est pas considrablement rduit  :;): 

C'est la valeur et la prennit du patrimoine et des ressources qui dterminent l'appartenance  la France d'en haut. Ou alors on ne parle pas de la mme chose, mais pour la grande bourgeoisie, c'est comme cela qu'ils se dfinissent et se reconnaissent entre eux, voir cet article de Monique-Pino-Charlot pour mieux comprendre mes propos.

----------


## Mat.M

Et allez vlan merci Macron !
Un soi-disant gouvernement libral en fait il va taxer encore plus les gens et  russir ce que Mr Hollande n'avait pas os faire
Il est question de *taxer l'pargne salariale*  cf le site Les Echos donc faites attention  vos conomies et   l'pargne que vous a octroye l'entreprise dans laquelle vous travaillez  ; cependant pas de panique ce n'est qu'un projet

----------


## MABROUKI

> Mat.M
> Et allez vlan merci Macron !
>  Un soi-disant gouvernement libral en fait il va taxer encore plus les gens et  russir ce que Mr Hollande n'avait pas os faire


Plutt ultra-libral muni d'un ciseau  tondre , qui ne voit dans le citoyen qu'un mouton  tendre....!!!
C'est bien ce je disais  Ryu2000, il ne faut pas taxer n'importe quoi, sinon on finira par taxer mme l'oxygne de l'air !!!
Cette maladie s'appelle la "taxeite" et elle ruine la base mme de l'impt car il doit tre lev sur les activits conomiques les moins utiles au bien tre des sujets (pardon des citoyens) en premier ,et il doit tre limit  un seuil qui ne dcourage pas les activits conomiques utiles (sic)...
Un fort impt est mme trs utile sur les alcools ou les jeux de hasard ou les salles de spectacles   l'tat ,mais il est nuisible s'il s'applique par exemple  l'agriculture, l'industrie ou les services, car il entraine leur ruine ....
Les conseillers des tats qui suggrent  ceux-ci ,en face de fortes dpenses  sans cesse en hausse ,d'augmenter les taxes  veulent leurs ruines   ,au lieu de leur suggrer de modrer leurs dpenses....
L' Etat doit ainsi  imposer des limites  ses dpenses mme en prsence de fortes rentres fiscales ,car il n' y a aucune limite aux dpenses de l' Etat...

----------


## MABROUKI

> wiztricks 
> Augmenter les taxes pour mauvaises isolation est une sorte d'amende.


La taxe est permanente et gnrale ,elle ne prsuppose pas un dlit ..
Une amende a une dure instantane   et elle prsuppose un dlit...

----------


## Ryu2000

Emmanuel Macron dnonce ceux qui foutent le bordel, l'opposition s'indigne



> Il y en a certains, au lieu de foutre le bordel, ils feraient mieux d'aller regarder s'ils ne peuvent pas avoir des postes, a dclar le chef de l'tat, lors d'une visite en Corrze maille par des manifestations des salaris de GM&S.
> 
> *Emmanuel Macron se fait spcialiste des petites phrases*. Mercredi, le chef de l'tat tait en visite dans un centre de formation aux travaux publics  gletons, en Corrze. Peu avant son arrive, quelque 150 salaris de l'quipementier automobile creusois GM&S se sont rendus sur place. De nombreux heurts ont clat, obligeant les forces de l'ordre  disperser la foule.


Si il arrive  se maintenir 5 ans au pouvoir, quelqu'un pourra publier un livre "Les fois o Emmanuel Macron aurait mieux fait de se taire".
Il va tellement dire de conneries que ce sera impossible de se rappeler de la pire.
Par exemple la phrase choque de Valls c'est :  "Belle image de la ville d'Evry Tu me mets quelques Blancs, quelques Whites, quelques Blancos".
Celle de Nadine Morano : "Ma meilleure amie est tchadienne, donc plus noire qu'une arabe".
Celle d'Hollande : "Mon ennemi c'est la finance".  ::ptdr:: 
Celle de Sarkozy : "Casse-toi, pauv' con !".

Quand t'es prsident tu ne peux pas dire n'importe quoi, il y a des micros qui tranent et des gens qui coutent.
L'opposition est contente  chaque fois.

----------


## Marco46

Il ne dit pas n'importe quoi contrairement  Sarko et Hollande (je laisse de ct le cas de Morano qui ncessite l'intervention d'un spcialiste) qui bourrent (aient) sans arrt le mou des gens. Il dit ce qu'il pense.

Ya une fonderie  Ussel qui embauche, c'est  2h de route, 4h aller/retour. 

Bon ben lui il se dit c'est quoi ces feignasses de merde qui manifestent au lieu d'aller postuler l bas. Le mec trouve normal de faire 4h de transport par jour pour aller bosser.

Qu'est-ce que tu veux que je te dise ...

C'est Macron  100%. Au moins on peut pas dire qu'on a pas t prvenu il joue cartes sur table.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Le mec trouve normal de faire 4h de transport par jour pour aller bosser.


D'accord, ce que je voulais dire c'est qu' chaque fois qu'il parle il devrait se poser la question "Est-ce que l'opposition pourrait utiliser ces propos contre moi ?", ce serait trs pnible, mais quand on est un personnage autant mdiatis il faut faire attention.

J'ai un peu l'impression que Macron mprise les gens.
Il a tendance  choisir les mauvais mots.

----------


## Zirak

> J'ai un peu l'impression que Macron mprise les gens pauvres.


Fixed, et ce n'est pas une impression.  ::D:

----------


## Ryu2000

J'avais jamais remarqu que les lus de la rpublique en marche se faisaient parfois appeler "les marcheurs" c'est sympa a rappelle les walkers de The Walking Dead, c'est vrai qu'ils ne sont pas plus malin que des zombies :
Budget 2018 : les Marcheurs veulent sortir du pige de l'ISF
Il faut s'abonner pour les lire les articles du parisien, donc :
douard Philippe justifie la suppression de l'ISF par l'exil fiscal



> Une annonce largement conteste mais pourtant assume par le Premier ministre. "On supprime l'ISF parce que a ne marche pas. Parce qu'on a fait fuir le capital", dfend douard Philippe dans le quotidien. Et d'ajouter : "En quinze ans d'ISF, on a fait partir 10.000 contribuables reprsentant globalement 35 milliards de capital. Et quand il sont partis, ils ne payent plus non plus l'impt sur le revenu (...) *L'ISF provoque un appauvrissement de la ressource fiscale, donc de tout le pays*".


En fait les riches peuvent cacher leur capitale et se dmerder pour ne pas payer trop d'impts.
Macron a bien russi  cacher des millions.

C'est marrant comme logique : si on fait payer trop d'impt, on rcupre moins d'impts.
Est-ce que des riches partent vraiment avec comme seule raison l'ISF ?




> Fixed, et ce n'est pas une impression.


Les riches ne sont pas des gens pour moi.
Et avec Macron les classes moyennes prennent chre.
Seuls les trs riche sont content.

----------


## Invit

C'est surtout nier la ralit conomique et mener un double discours. S'il suffit de se sortir les doigts pour travailler, c'est qu'il n'y a pas de problme de chmage en France. Donc pourquoi nous imposer une rforme du code du travail cense amliorer l'emploi ?

----------


## Gunny

> Ya une fonderie  Ussel qui embauche, c'est  2h de route, 4h aller/retour. 
> 
> Bon ben lui il se dit c'est quoi ces feignasses de merde qui manifestent au lieu d'aller postuler l bas. Le mec trouve normal de faire 4h de transport par jour pour aller bosser.


Mais la mobilit, la flexibilit, tout a, font vraiment pas beaucoup d'effort ces fainants, quand on veut on peut. Macron a voulu devenir prsident, il a pu, alors pour un pauvre job de prolo a doit pas demander des masses de volont. Macron a mme dmnag  Paris pour son boulot ! Il montre l'exemple !

----------


## Gunny

Et la mdaille d'or du mec  ct de la plaque revient ...
Castaner dfend Macron sur GM&S : "Je crois qu'on peut tre cultiv et parler comme les Franais"
Parce que la vraie critique des franais sur cette phrase, c'est l'expression "foutre le bordel", indigne d'un prsident cultiv. Eux, ils ne sont pas cultivs, donc a va, ils peuvent. Mais pas le prsident. Quoi ? Le fond ? Le truc que je touche ?

----------


## Ryu2000

"Bordel" : Macron s'enferme dans sa caricature de "prsident des riches"



> En plein bras de fer sur un budget jug favorable aux plus aiss et *une loi Travail vue comme pro-Medef*, le prsident ractive le procs en "mpris de classe".


Est-ce que a surprend quelqu'un ?
C'tait vident depuis le dbut de la campagne prsidentielle...
C'est un gars qui bossait chez Rothschild, Ministre des Finances sous Hollande, form par Attali, pote avec Minc et Drahi, pro UE, etc...

Il allait clairement tre du ct des riches...

----------


## Grogro

> C'est un regard intressant qui permet d'expliquer en partie le mystre des votes en faveur d'une lite qui dfavorisera systmatiquement la trs grande majorit de ses lecteurs. Cependant cette approche prte  discussion :


Si cette approche ne prtait pas  discussion, elle serait strile n'est-ce pas ? Il y a un livre tats-unien, que je n'ai pas lu, qui offre quelques pistes : https://agone.org/elements/pourquoil...votentadroite/




> *Dans ce type d'humour, je vois l'acteur "France d'en bas" symboliser la bassesse* (celle de Macron and co y compris), pas comme acteur dsignant une classe sociale.


Le passage que j'ai mis en gras est le plus important dans ton analyse mais tu ne vas pas au bout du raisonnement. Nous ne voyons pas une classe sociale montre du doigt par des urbains dominants srs de leurs diplmes universitaires, mais une bonne partie du pays ne voit que a. 
Sans compter la francophobie ambiante qui sert de pense unique  la classe jacassante (les extrmes, la gauche librale-libertaire, la droite no-librale, les europistes, les no-conservateurs, les universitaires et journalistes bien pensants qui ne voient que la "France rance", les darwiniens sociaux ultra libraux pour qui la France n'est jamais assez "moderne". Ca en fait du monde). 




> Tu parles de "courroie de transmission", on pourrait aussi parler de "rouage", la nuance n'est pas mince. On peut considrer un cadre qui applique simplement la politique de son entreprise comme un rouage de l'entreprise, mais plus comme la courroie de transmission de la classe dirigeante s'il fait du proslytisme politique ou du zle. Par ailleurs, o places-tu le monde enseignant ? La transmission du savoir est-elle un oprateur de transmission de la classe dirigeante ?
> 
> C'est un dbat sans fin, et *culpabiliser "tout le monde en vrac"* n'est-il pas le meilleur moyen d'allumer un contre feu pour dissimuler les vrais coupables ou tout au moins les plus coupables ?
> 
> Bref, tu peux parler de la "France d'en haut" en l'largissant  quelque chose qui est bien plus vaste, ce n'est pas sans intrt. Pour autant la France d'en haut que va favoriser Macron est celle qui dispose des plus gros patrimoines financiers et a s'arrte l. Les autres vont payer la facture avec la hausse des mutuelles, du prix de l'essence, la diminution des services public, la prcarisation du travail etc, sans rien gagner en retour, ou tout du moins la balance sera dficitaire.


Ces urbains diplms et intgrs  la mondialisation, souvent obsds par le culte de la repentance et l'ethno-masochisme, ce sont eux qui avaient dj lu massivement Sarkolon en 2007 et Neuneu 1er en 2012. Ce n'est pas forcment les gens qui ont un gros patrimoine, loin de l. La "courroie de transmission" de la classe jacassante qu'ils reprsentent a effectivement vocation  transmettre une idologie, des valeurs morales, un certain vocabulaire en pervertissant les mots, une certaine culture managriale. En imposant un cadre de pense en dehors duquel aucune problmatique ne peut tre formule sans risquer une opration de _reductio ad hitlerium_ (ou _ad sovieticum_) illico presto, en bonne et due forme. Ainsi que des rflexes de classe. C'est pour cela que la classe jacassante, et particulirement la caste des ditocrates dpensent tant d'argent et d'effort pour diffuser un prt--penser pavlovien auprs des CSP+. 

Quand tu parles de "culpabiliser tout le monde en vrac", tu ne crois pas si bien dire. Ca s'appelle diviser pour mieux rgner c'est pourquoi la droite orlaniste, anti-gaulliste et pro-amricaine, la droite librale de VGE  Sarko, est si immigrationniste : ce sont eux qui sont responsables du regroupement familial, qui ont mis en place les ELCO pour enfermer les enfants d'immigrs dans leur culture d'origine en leur interdisant l'mancipation de l'assimilation, eux qui ont supprim ce qu'on a appel la "double peine" sous Sarko, et qui ont provoqu sciemment l'islamisation des banlieues en ouvrant la bergerie aux loups des frres musulmans (Sarko, encore une fois, en est le responsable n1). J'aimerais un jour que les gauchistes comprennent que l'immigration de masse est une politique de droite prmdite, et n'a jamais t une politique de gauche. La politique de la culpabilisation, c'est aussi la doctrine de la repentance impose par l'enseignement de l'histoire qui rduit l'histoire de la France  trois parenthses : Dreyfus, la Shoah, la colonisation. C'est la gauche caviar qui n'a pas de mots assez durs pour condamner la France priphrique qui a le malheur d'tre reste bien trop franaise, qui "fout le bordel" et qui vote "mal". C'est la droite nolibrale qui n'a pas de mots assez durs pour condamner les immigrs, les musulmans, les fonctionnaires, les "assists" forcment seuls responsables de leur "employabilit".

----------


## Mat.M

> Il ne dit pas n'importe quoi contrairement  Sarko et Hollande (je laisse de ct le cas de Morano qui ncessite l'intervention d'un spcialiste) qui bourrent (aient) sans arrt le mou des gens. Il dit ce qu'il pense.
> Bon ben lui il se dit c'est quoi ces feignasses de merde qui manifestent au lieu d'aller postuler l bas. Le mec trouve normal de faire 4h de transport par jour pour aller bosser.


ah ben oui les gens qui mettent les mains dans le cambouis, qui travaillent dur  l'usine, c'est forcment des feignasses c'est vident...! Que suis-je bte !

et puis toi quand  50ans tu te feras jeter des entreprises de service informatique parce que t'est trop vieux et que tu seras oblig de travailler  la chaine pour  peine le SMIC ( ce que je ne souhaite  personne videmment ), que tu auras le crdit de la baraque  rembourser, femmes et enfants bref est ce que tu affirrmeras la mme chose ?  ::roll:: 

Quant  E.Macron ce type n'est qu'un arriviste de pacotille,qui n'existe que par son art de communiquer autant dire par sa vacuit transcendentale.
Au moins Jacques Chirac et Franois Mitterand eux au moins avait une certaine classe..

----------


## Marco46

> ah ben oui les gens qui mettent les mains dans le cambouis, qui travaillent dur  l'usine, c'est forcment des feignasses c'est vident...! Que suis-je bte !
> 
> et puis toi quand  50ans tu te feras jeter des entreprises de service informatique parce que t'est trop vieux et que tu seras oblig de travailler  la chaine pour  peine le SMIC ( ce que je ne souhaite  personne videmment ), que tu auras le crdit de la baraque  rembourser, femmes et enfants bref est ce que tu affirrmeras la mme chose ?


Je crois qu'il y a mprise, j'ai crit ce que je pense je sais que Macron pense, pas ce que moi je pense.

----------


## Zirak

> J'aimerais un jour que les gauchistes comprennent que l'immigration de masse est une politique de droite prmdite, et n'a jamais t une politique de gauche.


Euh c'est plutt  droite voir  l'extrme-droite qu'il faut raconter cela... C'est de ce ct l qu'on accuse justement la gauche et les socialistes d'avoir favoris tout a, de les entretenir avec des aides et tout le tralala... 

Les "gauchistes", ils n'en ont rien  faire que cela soit une politique de gauche ou de droite, ce qu'ils veulent, c'est que ces immigrs, maintenant qu'ils sont l, soient traits comme n'importe quel citoyen, et non pas tiquets / jugs / traits diffremment du fait de leurs origines. 

Faut arrter de traner avec des cadres, et te rapprocher de "la France d'en bas" hein, car le point de vue est plutt l'inverse de ce que tu racontes. D'ailleurs il me semble que c'est toi qui posait la question hier ou avant-hier :




> Plus de 10 millions de franais ont vot pour Marine Le Pen. En connaissez-vous ne serait-ce un seul ?


Et bien oui, j'en connais, et a m'arrive mme de discuter avec (de vieilles connaissances datant du collge / lyce qui m'ont retrouv sur les rseaux sociaux), et ils/elles sont effectivement relativement bas de plafond et te ressortent tous les hoax de notre ami chauve souris sur les rseaux sociaux, sans jamais se poser de question, ni vrifier quoi que ce soit. On m'accuse toujours de gnraliser sur les votants FN, mais au final, je n'y suis pour rien si tous ceux que je connais sont comme a et que je n'ai pas d'autres exemples... 

Et tout ce que tu racontes sur les gauchistes, c'est exactement ce que j'entends dans leur bouche  eux, que tout a c'est d  la gauche etc. etc. Le pire tant, qu'en dehors du FN, le seul qui trouvait plus ou moins grce  leurs yeux, tait justement Sarkozy (avec son copain Brice et ses charters).

----------


## Fuigi

> Je crois qu'il y a mprise, j'ai crit ce que je pense je sais que Macron pense, pas ce que moi je pense.


Malheureusement c'est pas ce que Macron pense seulement... J'ai pas mal cout la radio ce matin et cette aprem.

La plupart des gens qui passait disait qu'ils taient d'accord avec Macron, en disant que les gens devaient tre mobile ou encore qu'ils n'avaient qu' se former...

----------


## Lokken

> Malheureusement c'est pas ce que Macron pense seulement... J'ai pas mal cout la radio ce matin et cette aprem.
> La plupart des gens qui passait disait qu'ils taient d'accord avec Macron, en disant que les gens devaient tre mobile ou encore qu'ils n'avaient qu' se former...


Le choix des intervenants est du ressort de la ligne ditoriale de la radio, et je n'ai pas souvenir que les mdia taient rsolument anti-macron.
On choisit juste un ratio 70% pour 30% contre histoire de faire pluraliste et le tour est jou.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Les "gauchistes", ils n'en ont rien  faire que cela soit une politique de gauche ou de droite, ce qu'ils veulent, c'est que ces immigrs, maintenant qu'ils sont l, soient traits comme n'importe quel citoyen, et non pas tiquets / jugs / traits diffremment du fait de leurs origines.


Pour intgrer les immigrs qui sont dj l, il faut commencer par limiter au maximum l'arriv de nouveaux migrants.
Ensuite il faut les assimiler et pour cela il faut leur faire aimer la France qu'ils puissent tre fier d'tre l. (celui qui dit "nique la France" ne va pas trs bien s'intgrer)
Une bonne partie des immigrs vivent dans des banlieues sans travail et sans loisir, et ya rien a faire pour amliorer la situation.
On ne peut pas crer du travail en claquant des doigts...
Par contre ils peuvent faire des tudes grce aux aides de l'tat.




> ils/elles sont effectivement relativement bas de plafond


Beaucoup de ceux qui votent FN sont quand mme moins cons que ceux qui ont vot Macron au premier tour...
Moi j'ai surtout vu des lecteurs qui en avaient marre du reste.
Il y a des gens qui voient tout ceux qu'ils n'aiment pas critiquer le FN, donc ils dcident de voter pour les faire chier.

C'est comme avec Trump, les mdias et les banques taient trs anti Trump, du coup les amricains ont vot pour Trump, avec un peu l'ide : l'ennemi de mon ennemi est mon ami.




> La plupart des gens qui passait disait qu'ils taient d'accord avec Macron, en disant que les gens devaient tre mobile ou encore qu'ils n'avaient qu' se former...


Les mdias sont pro Macron, donc ce n'est pas tonnant.

En ralit c'est trs compliqu de se former quand t'es lanc dans la vie, avec une famille, une maison  rembourser, etc... Et c'est pareil pour la mobilit, tu ne peux pas dmnager comme a.
Ceux qui disent a sont dconnect de la ralit, pas tonnant qu'ils dfendent Macron...

----------


## Zirak

Mais faites-le taire...

Bon allez, juste sur a : 




> Beaucoup de ceux qui votent FN sont quand mme moins cons que ceux qui ont vot Macron au premier tour...
> Moi j'ai surtout vu des lecteurs qui en avaient marre du reste.
> Il y a des gens qui voient tout ceux qu'ils n'aiment pas critiquer le FN, donc ils dcident de voter pour les faire chier.


Osef de Macron, je te parle de votants FN, qui votaient dj FN avant la dernire lection, et qui votaient FN, pour son ct non "ddiabolis", rien  voir avec des dus de "l'UMPS".





> C'est comme avec Trump, les mdias et les banques taient trs anti Trump, du coup les amricains ont vot pour Trump, avec un peu l'ide : l'ennemi de mon ennemi est mon ami.


 ::ptdr::  ::ptdr:: 

Non, les amricains ont vot Trump car les Clinton sont des hommes-lzards et que le peuple amricain est trs malin, il a vu la supercherie tout de suite. 

Toujours aussi  l'ouest mon pauvre. 

Les amricains qui ont vot Trump, c'est surtout car il a promis un paquet de truc, et que nigaud comme ils sont, ils ont vraiment cru qu'il pourrait / qu'il comptait vraiment faire tout a. 

C'est exactement comme les franais qui ont vot Hollande car soit disant son ennemi tait la finance, ou ceux qui votent FN en pensant qu'en mettant tous les migrants dehors, on va rsoudre le chmage, voir nos impts baisser de moiti, et nos salaires augmenter, ou ceux ne payant pas l'ISF qui ont vot Macron en pensant qu'il ferait mieux pour eux que le PS ou les Rpublicains.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Osef de Macron


Ouais mais c'tait pour dire qu'au final tous les lecteurs sont des cons quelque part...
Et les dus de l'UMPS reprsentent un nombre non ngligeable des lecteurs du FN.
Les gens s'intressent  la politique pendant les lections aprs ils s'en dsintressent pas mal.




> Toujours aussi  l'ouest mon pauvre.


Llection de Trump est le fruit de beaucoup de composantes.
Avec le vent de face qu'il subissait c'est un exploit qu'il ait russi  atteindre le pouvoir.
Personne le soutenait, du coup a a peu particip  sa popularit, beaucoup d'amricains en ont marre du systme.

Il y a aussi le fait qu'il n'tait pas politiquement correct, ce que les gens ont besoin aujourd'hui.
Aujourd'hui on ne peut plus rien dire, c'est pnible.




> C'est exactement comme les franais qui ont vot Hollande car soit disant son ennemi tait la finance


La raison principale de llection d'Hollande c'est la haine que ressentaient les franais envers Sarkozy.

----------


## Mat.M

> C'est bien ce je disais  Ryu2000, il ne faut pas taxer n'importe quoi, sinon on finira par taxer mme l'oxygne de l'air !!!
> .


d'accord mais encore une fois faites attention  votre pargne d'entreprise si vous en avez ( je m'adresse  tout le monde)
Est-ce que la solution c'est de tout prendre et la placer en Suisse ?

----------


## Marco46

> Malheureusement c'est pas ce que Macron pense seulement... J'ai pas mal cout la radio ce matin et cette aprem.
> 
> La plupart des gens qui passait disait qu'ils taient d'accord avec Macron, en disant que les gens devaient tre mobile ou encore qu'ils n'avaient qu' se former...


Apparemment il persiste et signe et regrette seulement la terminologie employe.

Je voudrais bien que du haut de sa tour d'ivoire il nous explique comment on fait pour tre mobile avec un crdit et un(e) conjoint(e) qui a dj un boulot au fin fond de la Creuse. a serait intressant. Il ne fait que survoler les problmes, loin loin depuis son orbite, et lance des invectives et des leons aux pouilleux. C'est pi-toy-able.

----------


## Mat.M

> Je voudrais bien que du haut de sa tour d'ivoire


j'aurais plutt affirm tre dans une bulle qu'en haut d'une tour d'ivoire..
et  force de rester dans sa bulle on risque de finir par manquer d'oxygne  ::mrgreen::  bref comme il a t crit dans les interventions prcdentes rester plus de cinq ans  la tte de l'Elyse a me parait dj compromis  ::mrgreen:: 

Soit ses conseillers  l'Elyse ne lui font aucun retour du Vox Populi et du mcontentement du peuple soit il est dans le dni et il le fait exprs; je pencherais pour la deuxime explication

----------


## Jon Shannow

Je pense pour ma part qu'il n'en a rien  faire d'tre populaire. Il a t plac l pour faire un job, c'est une commande. Une sorte de CDD de 5 ans (avec rmunration  vie - qui n'en rverait pas) et assurance d'avoir un bon poste aprs.

----------


## Lokken

> Apparemment il persiste et signe et regrette seulement la terminologie employe.
> 
> Je voudrais bien que du haut de sa tour d'ivoire il nous explique comment on fait pour tre mobile avec un crdit et un(e) conjoint(e) qui a dj un boulot au fin fond de la Creuse. a serait intressant. Il ne fait que survoler les problmes, loin loin depuis son orbite, et lance des invectives et des leons aux pouilleux. C'est pi-toy-able.


Aprs avoir fait le tour des ditoriaux, j'ai l'impression que tout ce que le pays compte de mediacrates se focalise sur la forme (quelque soit le bord politique) plutt que ce que tu pointes.
Il est vrai que la mobilit, quand on a jamais eu  passer le priphrique pour trouver un taf, ce n'est pas la mme chose qu'au fond de la creuse.

----------


## Invit

Encore une fois, c'est toute l'habilet de la communication Macron... Un simple mot suffit  dtourner l'attention de la question de fond. Il matrise parfaitement le show.

----------


## el_slapper

> il persiste et signe et regrette seulement la terminologie employe[/URL].


Ce que je disais sur l'autre enfilade : crer des emplois, c'est facile. Crer des emplois _pour les vrais gens qui existent vraiment_, c'est une autre paire de manche. Donc il cre des emplois non remplissable, ce qui lui permet de vomir sur les chmeurs son mpris.

----------


## Grogro

> Euh c'est plutt  droite voir  l'extrme-droite qu'il faut raconter cela... C'est de ce ct l qu'on accuse justement la gauche et les socialistes d'avoir favoris tout a, de les entretenir avec des aides et tout le tralala... 
> 
> Les "gauchistes", ils n'en ont rien  faire que cela soit une politique de gauche ou de droite, ce qu'ils veulent, c'est que ces immigrs, maintenant qu'ils sont l, soient traits comme n'importe quel citoyen, et non pas tiquets / jugs / traits diffremment du fait de leurs origines.


Parce que les gauchistes,  la diffrence des droiteux trop souvent pervertis par le thatchrisme ("there is no society"), sont capables de comprendre. Il existe une droite non extrme et non librale, elle est mergente et assez marginale, et reste encore contamine par l'individualisme mthodologique. 
Les gauchistes, bien qu'ultra individualistes, sont cbls pour comprendre la diffrence entre l'individu et la socit. Pour la droite, seul l'individu est responsable. D'o leur politique ultra scuritaire s'acharnant sur les jeunes de banlieue. D'o le nabot menant pendant 10 ans  la fois une politique ultra-immigrationniste et une politique policire anti-immigrs. Ce n'tait pas seulement pour tapiner auprs du FN, mais parce qu'il tait cbl ainsi : la culture managriale du chiffre (issue du NPM), la politique de la _broken window_. La gauche est capable de comprendre la diffrence entre un phnomne de masse multifactoriel, l'immigration, et l'individu, l'immigr. Ils savent trs bien que condamner le systme n'est pas ncessairement condamner l'individu. Et qu'aider l'individu  faire valoir ses droits n'est pas ncessairement se plier  l'idologie du mme. Faire valoir ses droits, c'est surtout lutter contre les violences policires, lutter contre les discriminations de l'administration, faire sauter la "prfrence communautaire" qui existe  l'embauche (le prix que tu dois payer si tu veux embaucher un tranger extra-communautaire). Ce n'est pas cautionner un systme conu par les oligarques pour broyer les travailleurs et les peuples.

PS : prcisons, comme tu ne lis jamais, que j'ai dmontr que la gauche n'est pas responsable de l'immigration de masse mais que la droite l'est  100%. Et que c'est bien une politique nolibrale de droite.

----------


## Grogro

> Aprs avoir fait le tour des ditoriaux, j'ai l'impression que tout ce que le pays compte de mediacrates se focalise sur la forme (quelque soit le bord politique) plutt que ce que tu pointes.
> Il est vrai que la mobilit, quand on a jamais eu  passer le priphrique pour trouver un taf, ce n'est pas la mme chose qu'au fond de la creuse.


Il a t form par Attali, il s'imagine que les gens sont interchangeables, liquides, sans attaches. Et conomiquement et culturellement capables de changer de rgion du jour au lendemain pour un emploi. Mais d'un autre ct, le gouvernement manifeste une obsession totalement indite en France  casser la rente immobilire. Source majeure de notre manque de mobilit et de notre perte de comptitivit. Donc s'ils sont bien sauvagement hors sol, ils ont malgr tout conscience d'une partie du problme.

----------


## Lokken

> Il a t form par Attali, il s'imagine que les gens sont interchangeables, liquides, sans attaches. Et conomiquement et culturellement capables de changer de rgion du jour au lendemain pour un emploi. Mais d'un autre ct, le gouvernement manifeste une obsession totalement indite en France  casser la rente immobilire. Source majeure de notre manque de mobilit et de notre perte de comptitivit. Donc s'ils sont bien sauvagement hors sol, ils ont malgr tout conscience d'une partie du problme.


La famille est une autre source de "non liquidit". Quand ton compagnon ou ta compagne doit retrouver un taf, quand tu t'loignes de tes parents qui rcuprent les enfants  la sortie de l'cole parce qu' cette heure, tu bosses, quand tu as une garde alterne incompatible avec la distance du nouveau taf, ....
S'il n'y avait que la maison  vendre avec un reste  rembourser plus grand que la valeur de revente, ou organiser un dmnagement vers une location on serait dj beaucoup plus mobiles....

Je pense que c'est encore pire que ce que tu dis : la plupart d'entre eux n'ont jamais expriment autre chose qu'un hyper centre francilien, et sont soit sans enfants, soit avec suffisamment d'argent et suffisamment peu d'empathie pour en dlguer l'levage.
Je me souviens de la rponse d'un des enfants du couple Hollande-Royal,  qui on avait demand "Qui tait le plus prsent aux anniversaires ? Papa ou Maman ?" et qui avait rpondu "Nounou".

----------


## Zirak

> PS : prcisons, comme tu ne lis jamais, que j'ai dmontr que la gauche n'est pas responsable de l'immigration de masse mais que la droite l'est  100%. Et que c'est bien une politique nolibrale de droite.


Et pourquoi prciser ? J'ai dit le contraire quelque part ? Tu veux un sucre car tu as dmontr un truc ?  ::ptdr::  

Je t'ai dit que de la bouche de certains votant FN, ils reprochaient a  la gauche, mais si tu relis mon message, je n'ai pas dit une seule fois qu'ils avaient raison, et que ta dmonstration tait fausse. *Juste que mme si tu as raison, ce n'est pas forcment comme cela que c'tait ressentit par une partie de la population.*

Vous tes vraiment trs fort, mme quand on ne vous contredit pas, vous arrivez  essayer de rabaisser l'autre quand mme, et aprs c'est moi le haineux qui lit mal. 

Pour le coup, tu devrais remettre en question tes propres capacits de lecture des messages des autres intervenants plutt que les miennes... C'est dommage, tout le reste du message tait bien et clair.

----------


## ABCIWEB

> Encore une fois, c'est toute l'habilet de la communication Macron... Un simple mot suffit  dtourner l'attention de la question de fond. Il matrise parfaitement le show.


C'est une habilit toute relative puisque ce principe du dtournement d'attention est utilis depuis toujours et dans tous les domaines. Il utilise les mmes grosses ficelles et son vocabulaire grossier et provocateur rappelle  l'vidence celui de Sarkosy.

Pour dire qu'il n'est pas diffrent des autres. Son "intelligence", son  "habilit" ne sont qu'une propagande diffuse par les mdias qui le soutiennent en essayant de le faire passer pour un guide suprme que le peuple ne peut comprendre mais qui le remerciera  postriori pour les bienfaits et la justesse de ses rformes claires par la lumire divine. Alors que c'est juste un ultra libral basique qui applique la mme politique qu'avait fait Schrder en son temps... 

Sauf que le dumping social initi par Schrder en Allemagne ne peut fonctionner que relativement aux autres pays. Si tous les pays font du dumping social en mme temps le gain en comptitivit est null et l'on rduit galement en mme temps la consommation interne par la baisse des revenus disponibles pour le plus grand nombre. C'est donc une course sans fin vers le bas, vers le moins disant social. Si Macron et ses commanditaires ne prennent pas en compte ces vidences conomiques, c'est qu'ils ne sont pas l pour crer des quilibres rentables et bnfiques  long terme pour l'ensemble du pays, mais pour favoriser les bnfices  court terme de la France d'en haut (trs en haut), peu importe le prix pay par le reste de la population.

----------


## Mat.M

> La famille est une autre source de "non liquidit".


je pense que Grogro, sans s'en rendre compte, fait rfrence au concept de "socit liquide" thorise par le philosophe Zygmunt Bauman- rcemment dcd
Une mission intressante  ce sujet sur France Inter

----------


## ddoumeche

> Malheureusement c'est pas ce que Macron pense seulement... J'ai pas mal cout la radio ce matin et cette aprem.
> 
> La plupart des gens qui passait disait qu'ils taient d'accord avec Macron, en disant que les gens devaient tre mobile ou encore qu'ils n'avaient qu' se former...


Que les gens doivent tre mobiles parce que l'acirie ne va pas dmnager en bas de chez eux, c'est certain. Des millions de gens vont bosser  Paris tous les jours. Pour ceux qui n'ont pas de transports ferroviaires, reste le dmnagement

Que les chmeurs mme dmissionnaires arrivent a tre forms  des mtiers qui recrutent et non pas se former par eux mme o dans des stages bidons, voila qui serait extraordinaire et sortirait le pays de l'ornire. C'est, je crois, dans le programme de gauche depuis des annes mais jamais appliqu

----------


## Grogro

> je pense que Grogro, sans s'en rendre compte, fait rfrence au concept de "socit liquide" thorise par le philosophe Zygmunt Bauman- rcemment dcd
> Une mission intressante  ce sujet sur France Inter


Je ne connaissais pas du tout ce philosophe. D'aprs ce que j'en lis, c'est bien l'ide que j'avais en tte.

Edit : des corps de mtier qui recrutent encore, il y en a pas 36. Il y l'informatique et la compta-gestion. Et encore, dans les mtropoles. Ailleurs il n'y a plus rien et ce sera de pire en pire avec un gouvernement ultra jacobin. A part le tourisme dans les zones littorales.

----------


## Ryu2000

Grosse grve de prvue :
Fonctionnaires: les secteurs qui seront touchs par la grve



> Les quelque 5 millions d'agents de la fonction publique sont appels  descendre dans la rue ce mardi *pour dnoncer les mesures du gouvernement*. Des soignants aux enseignants, en passant par les policiers: le mouvement s'annonce trs suivi.


Et il y a des titres de news qui se contredisent :
Lger regain de popularit pour Emmanuel Macron et Edouard Philippe
Sondage : la baisse continue pour Emmanuel Macron

----------


## ddoumeche

> Je ne connaissais pas du tout ce philosophe. D'aprs ce que j'en lis, c'est bien l'ide que j'avais en tte.
> 
> Edit : des corps de mtier qui recrutent encore, il y en a pas 36. Il y l'informatique et la compta-gestion. Et encore, dans les mtropoles. Ailleurs il n'y a plus rien et ce sera de pire en pire avec un gouvernement ultra jacobin. A part le tourisme dans les zones littorales.


La chaudronnerie galement. Mais sur les N millions de chmeurs que compte ce pays, il est vident que la plupart prfreraient travailler.

----------


## Invit

Les abattoirs aussi... Celui  ct de chez moi cherche dsesprment un sacrificateur halal. Avis aux amateurs  ::D:

----------


## el_slapper

Oui, il y a plein de mtiers manuels qui recrutent. La boucherie, la plomberie(quoi que c'est plus pour des indpendants, mais il y a clairement du boulot), la taille de pierres, et d'autres dont je ne souponne mme pas l'existence. Le btiment, aussi. Aucun de ces mtiers n'est facile.

C'est bien de vouloir former les jeunes intellectuellement, c'est une tache noble de l'cole que je ne peux qu'approuver. Ce que je dplore, c'est que cel s'accompagne systmatiquement d'un dnigrement des mtiers manuels. Je me souviens, en 6me - donc en 1986 - la prof d'histoire go se moquer ouvertement de la formation en chaudronnerie qui tait dispense - encore des futurs chmeurs, disait-elle. 30 ans plus tard, en roulant sur la A75 en direction de Clermont-Ferrand, j'ai vu une hangar d'usine avec un norme panneau "_recrute chaudronnier - salaire attractif_".

----------


## ManusDei

Mou quand mme, salaire attractif je veux bien mais la premire source que je trouve me donne comme moyenne haute un salaire infrieur  mon premier salaire.
Certes c'est un BEP/CAP mais les conditions de travail sont assez dures, dans certains cas dangereuses  cause de la temprature (et de tout ce qui gnre cette temprature).

Il y a peut-tre des primes  cause de a mais je pense qu'elles sont intgres dans la fourchette 20k-30k donc perso a me fait clairement pas rver.

----------


## Invit

> C'est bien de vouloir former les jeunes intellectuellement, c'est une tache noble de l'cole que je ne peux qu'approuver. Ce que je dplore, c'est que cel s'accompagne systmatiquement d'un dnigrement des mtiers manuels. Je me souviens, en 6me - donc en 1986 - la prof d'histoire go se moquer ouvertement de la formation en chaudronnerie qui tait dispense - encore des futurs chmeurs, disait-elle. 30 ans plus tard, en roulant sur la A75 en direction de Clermont-Ferrand, j'ai vu une hangar d'usine avec un norme panneau "_recrute chaudronnier - salaire attractif_".


Oui, et on a eu le mme discours 10 ans plus tard. Au point qu'ils refusaient l'orientation vers les mtiers manuels  ceux qui avaient plus de 6/20 de moyenne gnrale. Il faut dire (ils n'avaient pas compltement tort en ce sens) qu' partir du moment o on tait orient vers un mtier manuel, on n'apprenait plus rien du socle commun.  14 ans, on ne vivait plus que pour le bois si on avait choisi la menuiserie. J'ignore si a a beaucoup chang depuis. J'ai un frre qui aprs 4 ans de chmage (qu'il a d'ailleurs consacr  l'rudition sous toutes ses formes) s'est dcid sans complexe  se former en chaudronnerie. Et franchement, il en est heureux. Dommage qu'il existe une telle sparation entre les intellectuels et les manuels. Les deux domaines sont conciliables.
EDIT : @Manus Dei D'aprs ce que m'a dit mon frre, il y a beaucoup de possibilit d'volution avec des formations internes. C'est apparemment ce qui rend le secteur attractif.

----------


## ddoumeche

Chaudronnier, garagiste, charpentier, ce sont de nobles mtiers. Le culte du beau papier nous a cot la dfaite de 40, il est bien triste de voir encore cela de nos jours

----------


## Grogro

> J'ai un frre qui aprs 4 ans de chmage (qu'il a d'ailleurs consacr  l'rudition sous toutes ses formes) s'est dcid sans complexe  se former en chaudronnerie. Et franchement, il en est heureux. Dommage qu'il existe une telle sparation entre les intellectuels et les manuels. Les deux domaines sont conciliables.


L'intellectuel et le manuel sont conciliables, et les compagnons du devoir savent magistralement le faire depuis des sicles. J'en ai connu quelques-uns des compagnons, c'tait loin d'tre des imbciles. Le dernier en date, a quitt l'cole  14 ans et compte passer le bac S cette anne. Je suis certain qu'il l'obtiendra brillamment et je vais l'y aider.

----------


## Marco46

> Le culte du beau papier nous a cot la dfaite de 40


Par papier tu fais rfrence aux bouquins de De Gaulle qui ont servi (entres autres) de base aux ides de Guderian ? Je ne comprends pas trop  quoi tu fais rfrence avec le terme "beau papier".

----------


## Mat.M

> Le culte du beau papier nous a cot la dfaite de 40, il est bien triste de voir encore cela de nos jours


nous a cot la dfaite de 40.. et la dfaite de la guerre conomique actuelle
L'Allemagne a un excdent commercial de presque 300 milliards l o nous avons 63 milliards en ngatif  ::mouarf:: 
Donc encore une fois nous sommes les vassaux de l'Allemagne , Monsieur Macron se met  genou devant Mme Merkel quand il s'agit de dcider de politique budgtaire des finances publiques franaises.

De toute faon, on va le recrire encore une fois le pouvoir de la monnaie unique europenne profite  l'Allemagne au dtriment des autres pays de l'Union Europenne,mais ne refaisons pas le dbat "faut-il sortir de l'euro ?"
Il y avait un article du Figaro affirmant que l'Euro tait survalu de 16% pour l'conomie franais et sous-valu de 5 pour l'Allemagne.

----------


## Mat.M

> Oui, il y a plein de mtiers manuels qui recrutent. La boucherie, la plomberie(quoi que c'est plus pour des indpendants, mais il y a clairement du boulot), la taille de pierres, et d'autres dont je ne souponne mme pas l'existence. Le btiment, aussi. Aucun de ces mtiers n'est facile.


je vais faire mon coming-out puisque les mtiers manuels sont effectivement dvaloriss en France  ::aie:: 
J'ai travaill en tant que fraiseur par le pass avant de me reconvertir comme dveloppeur informatique et fraiseur dans un atelier c'est pas forcment le pire des emplois que j'ai tenu ( d'un autre ct c'tait sur la Cte d'Azur  Toulon , un peu la Dolce Vita -que demande le peuple ?).

Une de mes premires expriences en dveloppement informatique c'tait dans une petite SSII  Goussainville l'endroit le plus sinistre peut-tre qui existe en France donc l gros coup de cafard.

Surtout que dveloppeur informatique c'est 8heures en principe  travailler sur cran ; dans un atelier pas de pices  usiner eh bien on peut aller faire un tour pendant ce temps-l
Quand on travaille dans un atelier du moment que l'on produit des pices, le chef d'quipe est satisfait le travail est fait et puis basta.

En SSII ou dans un job en informatique maintenant on presse les salaris comme des citrons.
C'est qu'une machine-outil quand elle est bien rgle et qu'on sait usiner des pices, roule ma poule, a se fait de manire industrielle...
pas de coup de bourre quand il s'agit de partir  la fin du travail on part rellement  la fin de son travail.

Le problme,faire du code dans un projet informatique c'est pas souvent le cas , il y a des trucs qui fonctionnent mal et on y passe sa vie

----------


## ddoumeche

> Par papier tu fais rfrence aux bouquins de De Gaulle qui ont servi (entres autres) de base aux ides de Guderian ? Je ne comprends pas trop  quoi tu fais rfrence avec le terme "beau papier".


Je fais rfrence  l'ouvrage "l'trange dfaite" de l'historien Marc Bloch, qui tait capitaine au service des essences et donc ,celui lui, au premires loges pour assister aux disfonctionnements de la machine militaire. En clair, trop de hirarchie, trop de bureaucratie, etc... bref le culte du beau papier. Ecrit sous l'occupation, son auteur fut fusill pour faits de rsistance.

Cet ouvrage est encore considr comme un classique et devrait tre rendu obligatoire dans le cursus scolaire. Mais l'ducation nationale n'apprcierait sans doute pas cette remise en cause du systme pyramidal...




> nous a cot la dfaite de 40.. et la dfaite de la guerre conomique actuelle
> L'Allemagne a un excdent commercial de presque 300 milliards l o nous avons 63 milliards en ngatif 
> Donc encore une fois nous sommes les vassaux de l'Allemagne , Monsieur Macron se met  genou devant Mme Merkel quand il s'agit de dcider de politique budgtaire des finances publiques franaises.


Un excdent de 300 milliards avec nous, mais de 900 milliards avec le reste des pays membres de la zone Euro. Ces crances sont dans le bilan de la Bundesbank et si la zone euro saute, la Bundesbank sautera aussi et entranera le systme bancaire mondial dans la crise.
Cela n'arrivera pas donc puisque l'Allemagne sera oblige de prendre ces dettes  sa charge. Donc je pense que cela en vaut le coup.

----------


## Grogro

> Je fais rfrence  l'ouvrage "l'trange dfaite" de l'historien Marc Bloch, qui tait capitaine au service des essences et donc ,celui lui, au premires loges pour assister aux disfonctionnements de la machine militaire. En clair, trop de hirarchie, trop de bureaucratie, etc... bref le culte du beau papier. Ecrit sous l'occupation, son auteur fut fusill pour faits de rsistance.
> 
> Cet ouvrage est encore considr comme un classique et devrait tre rendu obligatoire dans le cursus scolaire. Mais l'ducation nationale n'apprcierait sans doute pas cette remise en cause du systme pyramidal...


Tout comme la classe jacassante et l'oligarchie franaise. Car l'trange dfaite, elle fut celle des 200 familles qui ont prfr Hitler  Blum. Et qui aujourd'hui encore prfrent le parti de l'tranger  la France.

----------


## ddoumeche

> Tout comme la classe jacassante et l'oligarchie franaise. Car l'trange dfaite, elle fut celle des 200 familles qui ont prfr Hitler  Blum. Et qui aujourd'hui encore prfrent le parti de l'tranger  la France.


Mais non

----------


## el_slapper

> (.../...)Cet ouvrage est encore considr comme un classique et devrait tre rendu obligatoire dans le cursus scolaire. Mais l'ducation nationale n'apprcierait sans doute pas cette remise en cause du systme pyramidal...(.../...)


Vot plus, mais je mettrais quand mme un bmol : ce sont surtout les dirigeants des grands comptes qui n'apprcieraient pas.

Anecdote, mais je crois rvlatrice. L'autre jour, dans le tram, j'entends un gars parler au tlphone. 30 ans, mme pas. Un grand groupe lui avait donn sa chance au magasin, en tant que chef. 15 jours plus tard, il tait vir. "Tu ne t'est pas affirm", lui a-t-on dit. Il a essay de se dfendre en disant que lui respectait les gens, et avait essay d'apprendre le mtier avant de donner des ordres. Il ne s'est pas rendu compte qu'ils s'enfonait.

Ce qu'ils veulent, dans la hirarchie intermdiaire, ce sont des _trous du culs_. Ce qu'a refus d'tre ce malheureux usager du tramway. Pourquoi? Eh bien pour tre sur d'avoir toujours la pitaille sous contrle. Fort avec les faibles, faible avec les forts, et ainsi les coups descendent toujours vers le bas, et ne remontent jamais vers le haut. Que ce systme soit d'une inefficacit crasse(ton exemple en 1940 ainsi que des milliers d'autres le prouvent) n'est absolument pas leur problme. Leur seul horizon, c'est d'avoir une voiture avec chauffeur. Peu importe que soient tus par dizaines de milliers des pious-pious envoys avec un side car et un mousquet affronter un panzer, pendant que le redoutable B1-Bis reste au garage faute d'essence. Quand ils avaient de l'essence, ils assuraient, les B1-Bis.

----------


## ddoumeche

> Tout comme la classe jacassante et l'oligarchie franaise. Car l'trange dfaite, elle fut celle des 200 familles qui ont prfr Hitler  Blum. Et qui aujourd'hui encore prfrent le parti de l'tranger  la France.


Le complot synarchique de madame Annie Lacroix-Riz, une ancienne thorie datant de 41, je le cherche encore mais je ne l'ai jamais vu. Mon prof d'histoire-go de lyce, tendance extrme-gauche srieuse, voquait aussi un "complot de l'intrieur", mais de la part des militaires.

D'autant que les causes de la dfaite de 40, on les connait : gnraux hors d'ge, doctrine obsolte (ligne Maginot), grves de 36 (l'Allemagne va creuser le gap de la production industrielle), aviation pas  niveau (commande de 2000 avions aux USA, qui arrivrent juste  temps.. pour la bataille d'Angleterre), insouciance gnrale, manque d'entrainement, etc... 
Les seuls concerns taient au gouvernement, ce qui n'empchera pas les parlementaires de voter les pleins pouvoirs  Ptain... en contradiction avec la constitution de la IIIme rpublique. Donc Vichy n'tait pas la France, mais l je digresse.





> Anecdote, mais je crois rvlatrice. L'autre jour, dans le tram, j'entends un gars parler au tlphone. 30 ans, mme pas. Un grand groupe lui avait donn sa chance au magasin, en tant que chef. 15 jours plus tard, il tait vir. "Tu ne t'est pas affirm", lui a-t-on dit. Il a essay de se dfendre en disant que lui respectait les gens, et avait essay d'apprendre le mtier avant de donner des ordres. Il ne s'est pas rendu compte qu'ils s'enfonait.


La grande distribution est un monde sans piti, mais faute de personnel qualifi, on cherche des petits chefs. C'est d'ailleurs Henry Hermand, un millionnaire de la grande distribution, que l'on prsente comme ayant lanc Macron. Les bons chefs se dirigent vers des postes  plus hautes responsabilits. 

Ce n'est pas  cause de ce systme pyramidal que la dfaite s'est produite, l'ennemi avait le mme. Et les milices anarchistes du POUM, au fonctionnement trs dmocratique, ont quand mme perdu la guerre d'Espagne.

Trs amusante cette vido. Mais le redoutable B1-Bis n'a eu aucun impact: en tout cas il n'a pas empch Guderian d'atteindre Lille et refermer la poche de Dunkerque.

----------


## Marco46

> Le complot synarchique de madame Annie Lacroix-Riz, une ancienne thorie datant de 41, je le cherche encore mais je ne l'ai jamais vu. Mon prof d'histoire-go de lyce, tendance extrme-gauche srieuse, voquait aussi un "complot de l'intrieur", mais de la part des militaires.


"Ne jamais attribuer  la malveillance ce que la btise suffit  expliquer"




> D'autant que les causes de la dfaite de 40, on les connait : gnraux hors d'ge, doctrine obsolte (ligne Maginot), grves de 36 (l'Allemagne va creuser le gap de la production industrielle), aviation pas  niveau (commande de 2000 avions aux USA, qui arrivrent juste  temps.. pour la bataille d'Angleterre), insouciance gnrale, manque d'entrainement, etc... 
> Les seuls concerns taient au gouvernement, ce qui n'empchera pas les parlementaires de voter les pleins pouvoirs  Ptain... en contradiction avec la constitution de la IIIme rpublique. Donc Vichy n'tait pas la France, mais l je digresse.


Mouai je suis pas super d'accord avec l'insouciance. Les soldats se sont battus et ils se sont mme bien battus compte tenu de la horde de mongoliens sniles qui tait aux commandes. Les allemands ont eu 80K morts en 6 semaines c'est un taux d'attrition suprieur  la bataille de Verdun par exemple. Et on a eu 120 ou 150K morts (je sais plus exactement). Bref contrairement  ce que la culture populaire vhicule avec des films comme la grande vadrouille, la guerre de 40 a t vraiment saignante.




> Ce n'est pas  cause de ce systme pyramidal que la dfaite s'est produite, l'ennemi avait le mme. Et les milices anarchistes du POUM, au fonctionnement trs dmocratique, ont quand mme perdu la guerre d'Espagne.


C'est une cause parmi d'autres, par contre cette critique serait plus applicable  l'arme allemande et notamment  l'aviation. Les anglais se sont vite rendus compte qu'en abattant les leaders des raids ariens sur lAngleterre a devenait le bordel ct allemand. La centralisation du commandement allemand est reconnu comme une des causes majeures de la dfaite en Normandie par exemple, les blinds ne sont pas engags immdiatement parce que le responsable de la dfense sur le terrain n'a pas les credentials pour trigger les blinds, c'est un truc de dingue.

Pour ce qui est du POUM, eux leur problme c'est qu'ils avaient pas une thune et zro logistique.




> Mais le redoutable B1-Bis n'a eu aucun impact: en tout cas il n'a pas empch Guderian d'atteindre Lille et refermer la poche de Dunkerque.


C'est comme pour les outils et le dveloppement logiciel : No silver bullet. Ce qui compte c'est d'abord les hommes et particulirement ceux responsables du design, pour la guerre de 40 les gnraux donc ...

----------


## Ryu2000

> Les allemands ont eu 80K morts en 6 semaines c'est un taux d'attrition suprieur  la bataille de Verdun par exemple. Et on a eu 120 ou 150K morts (je sais plus exactement). Bref contrairement  ce que la culture populaire vhicule avec des films comme la grande vadrouille, la guerre de 40 a t vraiment saignante.


En France grce  Ptain on a perdu relativement peu d'hommes (et on a sauv la quasi intgralit des franais juif), a aurait du tre beaucoup plus meurtriers que a, mais Ptain et l'Allemagne se sont arrang pour viter le massacre.
Bon par contre une partie de la France n'tait plus la France, puisque elle tait occup, donc tout ce qui c'est pass en France sous l'occupation est entirement de la faute aux allemands car c'taient eux qui avaient le contrle. ( ce moment l, *la France c'tait la rsistance*)

Par contre l'Allemagne a prit vraiment trs chre, les amricains ont normment bombard le pays, les civils ont beaucoup souffert, tout a t dtruit.
Les amricains ont dtruits les routes et donc il n'y avait plus de ravitaillement, partout en Allemagne le peuple souffrait, l'accs aux mdicaments et  la nourriture tait trs difficile (surtout dans les camps, donc il y a eu des pidmies et des gens morts de faim).

=====
Et pour revenir au vrai sujet :
"Bordel": Edouard Philippe ddramatise en invoquant sa fille de 7 ans



> "Il lui arrive, comme il m'arrive, comme il vous arrive sans doute... vous vous laissez aller, vous dites quelque chose qui relve de l'ordre du gros mot", a-t-il poursuivi. "En gnral quand a m'arrive, ma fille, qui a sept ans, me dit que je ne devrais pas le faire", a conclu le chef du gouvernement.


Si Macron a t critiqu c'est pour le fond de son message, il a dit "les gens devraient faire 2h de route tous les jours pour aller au travail" et douard Philippe nous parle de la forme, parce qu'il y a "Bordel" dans la phrase...
Il dtourne le problme... Tout le monde s'en fout de l'utilisation du mot "bordel" ce n'est pas le problme.

----------


## ddoumeche

> "Ne jamais attribuer  la malveillance ce que la btise suffit  expliquer"


Oui. Azincourt n'tait pas un complot des barons fodaux, juifs, sorciers, hrtiques maures mais une stupide charge de cavalerie dans la boue.




> Mouai je suis pas super d'accord avec l'insouciance. Les soldats se sont battus et ils se sont mme bien battus compte tenu de la horde de mongoliens sniles qui tait aux commandes. Les allemands ont eu 80K morts en 6 semaines c'est un taux d'attrition suprieur  la bataille de Verdun par exemple. Et on a eu 120 ou 150K morts (je sais plus exactement). Bref contrairement  ce que la culture populaire vhicule avec des films comme la grande vadrouille, la guerre de 40 a t vraiment saignante.


Insouciance du pays en gnral. Par contre, les soldats n'ont reut aucun entrainement pendant la drle de guerre, pour "conomiser les munitions": ce qui fait qu'au tout dbut des hostilits, ils se sont effondrs comme  Sedan. Les allemands prennent la place, quand le 55me d'infanterie fait retraite aprs ... 56 pertes.

A propos, Gamelin n'tait pas snile, c'tait mme un brillant intellectuel. Mais il tait incomptent, et probablement avec lui toute la machine militaire de l'poque. Et on ne gagne pas une guerre avec des intellectuels, mais avec une organisation bien huile, un leadership comptent et des hommes dtermins. Et du matriel efficace et en quantit
Dire qu'en 1918, le gnral en chef des armes allies s'appelait Ferdinand Foch. Quelque chose a du merder en route.

Mais oui, 40 fut sanglant.




> C'est une cause parmi d'autres, par contre cette critique serait plus applicable  l'arme allemande et notamment  l'aviation. Les anglais se sont vite rendus compte qu'en abattant les leaders des raids ariens sur lAngleterre a devenait le bordel ct allemand. La centralisation du commandement allemand est reconnu comme une des causes majeures de la dfaite en Normandie par exemple, les blinds ne sont pas engags immdiatement parce que le responsable de la dfense sur le terrain n'a pas les credentials pour trigger les blinds, c'est un truc de dingue.


Ce que tu me dis m'tonnes, sachant qu'on favorisait beaucoup plus l'initiative parmi les officiers allemands.




> Pour ce qui est du POUM, eux leur problme c'est qu'ils avaient pas une thune et zro logistique.


Aucun pays ne va soutenir des anarchistes, surtout les anarchistes espagnols qui ont mauvaise rputation  l'poque.




> C'est comme pour les outils et le dveloppement logiciel : No silver bullet. Ce qui compte c'est d'abord les hommes et particulirement ceux responsables du design, pour la guerre de 40 les gnraux donc ...


C'est la principale critique de Marc Bloch : selon les gnraux, la dfaite serait due  tout le monde sauf aux gnraux

----------


## Lucio_

> En France grce  Ptain on a perdu relativement peu d'hommes (et on a sauv la quasi intgralit des franais juif), a aurait du tre beaucoup plus meurtriers que a, mais Ptain et l'Allemagne se sont arrang pour viter le massacre.
> Bon par contre une partie de la France n'tait plus la France, puisque elle tait occup, donc tout ce qui c'est pass en France sous l'occupation est entirement de la faute aux allemands car c'taient eux qui avaient le contrle. ( ce moment l, *la France c'tait la rsistance*)


Donc en gros Ptain n'a t en charge que de la moiti du pays pendant deux ans.
Grosse activit pendant ces deux ans pour sauver du monde:
"Loin d'avoir protg les Franais, le concours de Vichy a permis aux Allemands de raliser plus facilement tous leurs projets  pillage conomique et alimentaire, dportation des Juifs, exil forc de la main-d'uvre en Allemagne. Avec leur peu de troupes, de policiers et de fonctionnaires, jamais les Allemands n'auraient pu grer un pays dvelopp aussi vaste sans le concours actif du gouvernement, de l'administration et de la police."
https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Robert_Paxton

----------


## el_slapper

> (.../...)Trs amusante cette vido. Mais le redoutable B1-Bis n'a eu aucun impact: en tout cas il n'a pas empch Guderian d'atteindre Lille et refermer la poche de Dunkerque.


Il a eu en effet un impact limit : le char qu'on voit sur cette reconstitution n'a jamais revu le combat. Pas de pices dtaches, pas d'essence pour y retourner. Aprs son coup d'clat(14 panzers dtruits), les Allemands ont btement reconquis la ville. Et ils avaient compris le truc, ils ont pass la nuit  s'enterrer dans des tranches trop basses pour le canon du B1-Bis. Le lendemain, un autre B1-Bis attaque tout seul, plonge sa chenille droite dans la tranche, et crabouille tous les allemands(et leurs deux canons antichars). Puis, en l'absence de soutien d'infanterie, doit, comme son collgue de la veille, laisser les allemands reprendre la ville. Et ne reverra plus non plus le combat.

Donc, oui, c'est un mlange de doctrines foireuses (le char tout seul, l'infanterie toute seule qu'on voit se faire tailler en pice au dbut par manque de soutien, etc...) et de logistique dfaillante qui explique la dfaite. Avec aussi des moyens de communication obsoltes. Les panzers avaient des radios, les B1-Bis de petits drapeaux pour communiquer. Marc Bloch a surtout vu l'aspect logistique, qui a t particulirement couteux. Face  des ennemis assez vite privs de munitions et d'essence, Guderian n'a pas eu beaucoup de mrite. Et c'est l qu'on revient au sujet initial : quand les cadres intermdiaires sont choisis pour leur capacit  gueuler plutt que pour leurs comptences, l'ensemble marche beaucoup moins bien. Les Allemands, eux, avaient des cadres intermdiaires bien forms et efficaces. Ce qui explique, d'ailleurs, la chute de leur efficacit ds qu'on en tuait deux ou trois(et l'importance des snipers lors de la bataille de Stalingrad).

Pour les anarchistes espagnols, ils avaient tellement mauvaise rputation que les rares amricains qui les avaient soutenus sur le terrain et qui taient rentrs ont t interdits de combattre auprs des GI - ou mme de les entrainer. Alors qu'en 1941, ce sont quasiment les seuls amricains a avoir une exprience du combat. Leur influence idologique tait juge plus dangereuse que leur potentiel apport tactique.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Donc en gros Ptain n'a t en charge que de la moiti du pays pendant deux ans.


Le gars s'est sacrifi pour sauver la France, il a prit toute la faute sur lui, il savait que l'histoire allait le maltraiter pour l'ternit.

Larme franaise s'tait prparer  une guerre de tranch, l'Allemagne s'est point avec la stratgie du Blitzkrieg (des avions, des tanks).
Du coup c'tait mort, la France allait se faire dtruire.
(c'est comme si dans Empire Earth t'as pas le mme niveau technologique que l'ennemi)

Et du coup Ptain a pu bricoler une solution avec les allemands pour viter qu'il y ait trop de perte franaise et au final a a march.
Il y a mme eu un deal "on vous donne les juifs trangers et on garde les franais juifs".
En sachant que personne ne savait  quoi ressemblait les camps de concentration.

L'occupation c'est l'occupation, c'est l'ennemi qui est en charge.
Pour moi la France n'est pas responsable de ce qui c'est pass sur son territoire pendant l'occupation.

C'est la version officielle du roman national.
Qui a chang  partir de Chirac, puis c'est all plus loin avec Sarkozy, puis encore plus loin avec Hollande.

----------


## Grogro

> Donc en gros Ptain n'a t en charge que de la moiti du pays pendant deux ans.
> Grosse activit pendant ces deux ans pour sauver du monde:
> "Loin d'avoir protg les Franais, le concours de Vichy a permis aux Allemands de raliser plus facilement tous leurs projets  pillage conomique et alimentaire, dportation des Juifs, exil forc de la main-d'uvre en Allemagne. Avec leur peu de troupes, de policiers et de fonctionnaires, jamais les Allemands n'auraient pu grer un pays dvelopp aussi vaste sans le concours actif du gouvernement, de l'administration et de la police."
> https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Robert_Paxton


Petit rappel pour les intoxiqus au culte de la repentance. Culte pour qui l'esprit franais, c'est le fascisme c'est bien connu. Paxton, dont le livre a produit le discours dominant et officiel pendant 40 ans, a t dbunk, et depuis la controverse fait rage de nouveau. Par Alain Michel notamment, historien reconnu, juif alsacien, rabbin : http://vichyetlashoah.blog.lemonde.fr/

Amusant de constater que Zemmour, que je n'aime pas particulirement pour ses trolls pas spcialement matures (euphmisme), a t diabolis, mis  l'index, non pas pour ses conneries mdiatiques rcurrentes qui lui ont valu plusieurs condamnations, et dont certaines taient franchement dgueulasses, mais pour avoir rappel une vidence : la France n'est pas Vichy et le peuple franais n'est pas ternellement coupable de la Shoah. 

Avec ce pitoyable pisode de chasse aux sorcires digne des pires heures du maccarthysme, on a appris que pour la classe jacassante, rhabiliter la France est plus grave que de soutenir  une heure de grande coute que les noirs et les arabes sont des populations intrinsquement criminognes. Intressant.

----------


## Lucio_

> Petit rappel pour les intoxiqus au culte de la repentance. Culte pour qui l'esprit franais, c'est le fascisme c'est bien connu. Paxton, dont le livre a produit le discours dominant et officiel pendant 40 ans, a t dbunk, et depuis la controverse fait rage de nouveau. Par Alain Michel notamment, historien reconnu, juif alsacien, rabbin : http://vichyetlashoah.blog.lemonde.fr/


Dj ce n'est pas parce que un historiens a t "dbunk" que tout ce qu'il dit est faux. D'ailleurs de ce que j'ai vu dans le blog en question, Alain Michel se limite a dire que Vichy a dfendu les juifs Francais. Mais ma citation parlait des juifs tout court...

D'autant plus que dans le blog on peut lire:
"arrestations en zone sud : 10 500. Uniquement des Juifs apatrides, responsabilit directe de Vichy."
"8400 en zone sud : 780  Marseille, franais et trangers, sur demande et sous contrle des allemands. Responsabilit partielle de Vichy. 1700 juifs trangers arrts par la police de Vichy en mars. Responsabilit directe de Vichy"
Donc meme en prenant les propos de Alain Michel, on voit quand meme que Vichy a particip au truc. 

De plus faciliter la dportation des juifs c'est aussi ca:
- loi prvoyant l'internement des trangers d'origine juive sur dcision administrative des prfets.
- loi instituant un deuxime statut vichyste des Juifs [...] Ce statut autorise les prfets  pratiquer l'internement administratif de Juifs de nationalit franaise.
- dcret prvoyant l'internement des trangers et apatrides juifs entrs en France depuis le 1er janvier 1936.
- loi imposant aux Juifs de faire apposer la mention  Juif  sur leur carte d'identit.

Et enfin, quid du pillage conomique et alimentaire? Des travailleurs franais offert a l'Allemagne?




> la France n'est pas Vichy et le peuple franais n'est pas ternellement coupable de la Shoah.


La partie sur Zemmour ne mintresse pas vraiment (dsol), mais celle ci oui.
Pour moi, la France de cette poque n'est pas que Vichy, mais elle l'est quand mme en partie. Si Vichy n'tait pas lgitime il ne l'tait pas moins que Londres. Plusieurs pays on longtemps reconnu Vichy comme tant la France. Et aussi il faut rappeler que c'tait des policiers avec un uniforme franais qui allait arrter des gens...

----------


## ddoumeche

> Petit rappel pour les intoxiqus au culte de la repentance. Culte pour qui l'esprit franais, c'est le fascisme c'est bien connu. Paxton, dont le livre a produit le discours dominant et officiel pendant 40 ans, a t dbunk, et depuis la controverse fait rage de nouveau. Par Alain Michel notamment, historien reconnu, juif alsacien, rabbin : http://vichyetlashoah.blog.lemonde.fr/
> 
> Amusant de constater que Zemmour, que je n'aime pas particulirement pour ses trolls pas spcialement matures (euphmisme), a t diabolis, mis  l'index, non pas pour ses conneries mdiatiques rcurrentes qui lui ont valu plusieurs condamnations, et dont certaines taient franchement dgueulasses, mais pour avoir rappel une vidence : la France n'est pas Vichy et le peuple franais n'est pas ternellement coupable de la Shoah. 
> 
> Avec ce pitoyable pisode de chasse aux sorcires digne des pires heures du maccarthysme, on a appris que pour la classe jacassante, rhabiliter la France est plus grave que de soutenir  une heure de grande coute que les noirs et les arabes sont des populations intrinsquement criminognes. Intressant.


Sans parler des erreurs grossires de Paxton qui seront reprises par l'intelligentsia juive amricaine, Chomsky en tte :
S'il n'y avait pas de troupes d'occupation en France, je me demande bien qui les allis ont rencontr lors des dbarquement de Dieppe, de Provence et de Normandie, o ils sont rests deux mois avant de faire 40,000 prisonniers.

Quand a dire qu'il y avait autant de miliciens que de rsistants, c'est aussi grotesque : respectivement 45 000 contre 300 000  500 000. Sans compter ceux qui soutiennent sans tre encarts.

C'est le souci quand vous avez un historien passant son temps dans les archives : il ne confronte pas ses sources. Donc sur le sujet, je prferre de loin Marc Ferro qui a vcu les choses de l'intrieur (du maquis du Vercors).




> Pour moi, la France de cette poque n'est pas que Vichy, mais elle l'est quand mme en partie. Si Vichy n'tait pas lgitime il ne l'tait pas moins que Londres. Plusieurs pays on longtemps reconnu Vichy comme tant la France. Et aussi il faut rappeler que c'tait des policiers avec un uniforme franais qui allait arrter des gens...


Mes grands parents (un vigneron, un fonctionnaire des postes, deux institutrices) n'ont dport personne, merci pour eux. Et je pense que c'est la mme chose pour la majorit des grands-parents des personnes de ce forum, voir du pays.

La police de la zone occupe n'est pas dirige par Vichy, Ptain n'a pas de lgitimit constitutionnelle, et il y a eu puration aprs la guerre. Dire que Vichy c'est la France, c'est reconnaitre le coup d'tat du 10 juillet 40.
Le gouvernement de la France n'a pas plus de lgitimit, a t reconnu par d'autres tats, sauf que lui a organis des lections en 1945.

----------


## Marco46

> la France n'est pas Vichy et le peuple franais n'est pas ternellement coupable de la Shoah.


Personne ne dit a. Le peuple franais n'est pas la mme entit que l'tat lorsque celui-ci existe en dehors de toute lgitimit. L'tat sous l'occupation n'est pas une manation du peuple, il n'a pas t lu, il n'a aucune lgitimit (quand bien mme une lection confrerait une lgitimit inconditionnelle ce qui est largement discutable). Ce n'est mme pas une rpublique puisque le chef de l'tat avait les pleins pouvoirs.

Mais c'est normal que l'tat franais contemporain reconnaisse son histoire, et s'excuse des actes de l'tat franais de l'poque. Des franais ont particip  tout a et ont agi au nom de l'tat mme si cet tat tait une imposture. Cela ne signifie pas que tous les franais sont coupables de mme que tous les allemands ne sont pas coupables des actes de certains de leurs aeux.

La nuance est de taille, et pour les familles des victimes c'est la moindre des choses que de marquer le coup si je puis dire.

Quant  Zemmour il me ferait plus piti qu'autre chose si ce n'tait pas un simple pyromane donc un danger public.




> Le gars s'est sacrifi pour sauver la France, il a prit toute la faute sur lui, il savait que l'histoire allait le maltraiter pour l'ternit.


Marc Bloch (puisqu'on parlait de lui initialement de lui) s'est sacrifi pour sauver la France. Ptain a eu une mort naturelle alors qu'il aurait du tre excut pour haute trahison.




> (c'est comme si dans Empire Earth t'as pas le mme niveau technologique que l'ennemi)


Ben non, nos chefs ont mal gr les ressources disponibles mais on avait le mme niveau techno que les allemands voire mme meilleur dans certains domaines essentiels (les blinds par ex). Donc pour ton exemple c'est comme si dans Empire Earth c'est juste un des deux joueurs qui est plus mauvais que l'autre.




> Pour moi la France n'est pas responsable de ce qui c'est pass sur son territoire pendant l'occupation.


Il y avait un tat en charge, cet tat tait responsable de ses actes. Il n'tait pas oblig de faciliter le travail des allemands et mme de devancer leurs demandes. C'est normal au minimum de le reconnatre plus que de balayer a du revers de la main.




> La police de la zone occupe n'est pas dirige par Vichy, Ptain n'a pas de lgitimit constitutionnelle, et il y a eu puration aprs la guerre. Dire que Vichy c'est la France, c'est reconnaitre le coup d'tat du 10 juillet 40.
> Le gouvernement de la France n'a pas plus de lgitimit, a t reconnu par d'autres tats, sauf que lui a organis des lections en 1945.


Peu importe. Il y avait un tat sur le sol franais qui rgissait le territoire. Cet tat tait compos de franais pas d'allemands. Reconnatre les fautes de cet tat ne signifie pas pour autant que le peuple franais dans sa globalit est comptable des actes de cet tat. C'est simplement notre histoire.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Ptain a eu une mort naturelle alors qu'il aurait du tre excut pour haute trahison.


Je ne suis pas d'accord, il a sauv normment de franais.
On aurait pu s'enfoncer dans la guerre et se faire dmolir, le bilan aurait t bien pire.

Je crois que Ptain ne voulait pas prendre le pouvoir, c'est la gauche qui lui a donn les pleins pouvoirs  ce qu'il parait.
N'tait-ce pas un hro de la premire guerre mondiale, trs populaire ?




> Ben non, nos chefs ont mal gr les ressources disponibles mais on avait le mme niveau techno que les allemands voire mme meilleur dans certains domaines essentiels (les blinds par ex).


Ok la comparaison ne fonctionne pas.
En entendant les soldats franais taient en train de creuser des tranches et les allemands sont arriv avec des avions et les ont bombard, si je me rappelle bien.
Les gnraux avaient choisi une mauvaise stratgie...




> Il y avait un tat en charge, cet tat tait responsable de ses actes.


Le rgime de Vichy c'est pas vraiment la France, c'tait plus l'Allemagne.




> Et aussi il faut rappeler que c'tait des policiers avec un uniforme franais qui allait arrter des gens...


Policiers qui faisaient gnralement le maximum pour ne pas avoir  arrter les gens.
Ils venaient la veille prvenir qu'ils allaient passer le lendemain.
Ils faisaient exprs de se tromper d'adresse.
La majorit n'tait pas ravis de suivre les ordres des allemands...

Je veux bien que la France prenne sa part de responsabilit, mais on en fait trop.

----------


## ddoumeche

> Face  des ennemis assez vite privs de munitions et d'essence, Guderian n'a pas eu beaucoup de mrite. Et c'est l qu'on revient au sujet initial : quand les cadres intermdiaires sont choisis pour leur capacit  gueuler plutt que pour leurs comptences, l'ensemble marche beaucoup moins bien. Les Allemands, eux, avaient des cadres intermdiaires bien forms et efficaces. Ce qui explique, d'ailleurs, la chute de leur efficacit ds qu'on en tuait deux ou trois(et l'importance des snipers lors de la bataille de Stalingrad).


Tu prtends que Guderian n'a pas beaucoup de mrite, donc que n'importe qui aurait pu faire pareil. Mais pourtant les gnraux franais en sont bien incapables. Au contraire, Guderian ralise une manuvre stratgique brillante, qui fera gagner la guerre.
As-tu une tude, des films d'poque, montrant que les officiers franais de l'poque sont des gueulards, voir punissent leurs troupes svrement ? ... je rigole. Au contraire, le soldat franais est bien cajol, et c'est peut-tre un des aspects du problme.




> Pour les anarchistes espagnols, ils avaient tellement mauvaise rputation que les rares amricains qui les avaient soutenus sur le terrain et qui taient rentrs ont t interdits de combattre auprs des GI - ou mme de les entrainer. Alors qu'en 1941, ce sont quasiment les seuls amricains a avoir une exprience du combat. Leur influence idologique tait juge plus dangereuse que leur potentiel apport tactique.


On ne va pas pleurer sur leur sort, et la suppose valeur tactique de troupes irrgulires.




> Peu importe. Il y avait un tat sur le sol franais qui rgissait le territoire. Cet tat tait compos de franais pas d'allemands. Reconnatre les fautes de cet tat ne signifie pas pour autant que le peuple franais dans sa globalit est comptable des actes de cet tat. C'est simplement notre histoire.


Mais l'tat franais n'est pas responsable des crimes en zone occupe, et ce n'est nullement une faute collective, n'en dplaise   l'ancien militant communiste Jacques Chirac, et au petit commis de banque Emmanuel Macron
Aprs, si les communistes et les sciences-Po veulent prendre  leur charge la responsabilit des rafles en zone occupe, grand bien leur en fasse.

Quand au devancement des demandes, c'est le fait de responsables politiques non lus qui ont t condamns  mort  la Libration.




> La nuance est de taille, et pour les familles des victimes c'est la moindre des choses que de marquer le coup si je puis dire.


Je le rpte, ma famille a fait la guerre, n'a dport personne donc elle n'a pas  marquer le coup. De mme pour 90% de nos compatriotes.
Est-ce qu'on demande  tous les espagnols de s'excuser pour les exactions des anarchistes ou le bombardement de Guernica ?




> Marc Bloch (puisqu'on parlait de lui initialement de lui) s'est sacrifi pour sauver la France. Ptain a eu une mort naturelle alors qu'il aurait du tre excut pour haute trahison.


Mais Philippe Ptain a bien t condamn  mort.

----------


## BenoitM

> Le rgime de Vichy c'est pas vraiment la France, c'tait plus l'Allemagne.
> 
> 
> Policiers qui faisaient gnralement le maximum pour ne pas avoir  arrter les gens.
> Ils venaient la veille prvenir qu'ils allaient passer le lendemain.
> Ils faisaient exprs de se tromper d'adresse.
> La majorit n'tait pas ravis de suivre les ordres des allemands...
> 
> Je veux bien que la France prenne sa part de responsabilit, mais on en fait trop.


Putain mais prends un livre d'histoire c'est pas possible d'tre aussi inculte

----------


## Grogro

Si pendant la guerre les policiers franais ne prvenaient pas, quand ils le pouvaient des rafles des milices ou de la Gestapo, mme en zone occupe, je ne serais jamais n.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Putain mais prends un livre d'histoire


Dj il faut bien comprendre que plus on s'loigne de lvnement plus on s'loigne de la vrit (normalement il faut dire prcision, ou exactitude).
Et ce n'est pas parce que c'est dans un livre que c'est vrai...

Ce qui est certains c'est qu'il a exist des policiers franais sous l'occupation allemande qui ont fait le maximum pour ne pas trop aider l'occupant :

Un tabou de lHistoire : Les policiers rsistants



> Le 21 aot 1944, LHumanit note :  le Comit Parisien de Libration a pu, avec juste raison, afficher sur les murs de Paris : Policiers, nous sommes fiers de vous ! . Le 22, le Conseil National de la Rsistance publie une motion par laquelle il  porte spcialement  la connaissance du pays le magnifique courage des dfenseurs de la Prfecture de Police, proclamant que lattitude hroque de la police parisienne est  la fois un exemple donn  tous, et une promesse damiti franaise entre le peuple de la capitale et les gardiens de lordre rpublicain.  Le mme CNR rendra hommage dans son compte-rendu dactivit  * la police parisienne, () faisant front contre lennemi et marchant avec le peuple* . Le 8 septembre Rol crit :  Ds le premier jour, () par suite de la magnifique rsistance de la Prfecture de Police, les boches ont t stupfis et ont perdu leur sang-froid .


Mme des types comme Sarkozy en parle un peu en rduisant l'effet :
La police sous loccupation allemande



> Pour le 65 anniversaire de la Libration de Paris, Nicolas Sarkozy a rendu hommage  ceux qui ont libr la capitale et notamment  la police parisienne. Un hommage bien modr si on le compare au discours grandiloquent de Dominique de Villepin, cinq ans auparavant. *Le Prsident a voqu une minorit de policiers rsistants   limage de leurs compatriotes* , tandis qu lpoque le Premier ministre commmorait  la mmoire des 167 policiers tombs pour la libert des Parisiens . Lun appelle  se  montrer digne de lhritage , tandis que lautre dclamait :  soyez les dignes hritiers de vos grands anciens .


Bon alors il est possible que la majorit des policiers avaient super peur des allemands et suivaient les ordres  la lettre pour ne pas avoir d'ennuie.
Ensuite il devait y avoir les policiers qui rsistaient en faisant croire aux allemands qu'ils suivaient les ordres, mais en sabotant le travail.
Une infime minorit tait peut tre content de suivre les ordres allemands.

Si il fallait lire un livre sur cette poque je lirais a :
Des juifs dans la collaboration. L'UGIF, 1941-1944

===
Il ne faut pas trop mettre de responsabilit sur la France.
Bientt vous allez me dire que Joseph Goebbels et Heinrich Himmler taient franais.

Quand tu subis l'occupation t'es pas matre de la situation.
Il y a eu beaucoup de rsistance.

----------


## Marco46

> Je ne suis pas d'accord, il a sauv normment de franais.
> On aurait pu s'enfoncer dans la guerre et se faire dmolir, le bilan aurait t bien pire.


Putain mais c'est quoi cette mentalit de merde !?!

On aurait pu rester dans la guerre avec les colonies, la marine, organiser une rsistance arme bien plus efficace et bien plus tt sur le sol franais, on aurait pu faire des milliers de choses plutt que de hisser le drapeau blanc et de faciliter la vie aux allemands juste pour sauver les monuments de Paris.

----------


## ddoumeche

> Si il fallait lire un livre sur cette poque je lirais a :
> Des juifs dans la collaboration. L'UGIF, 1941-1944


Et tu l'as lu ? qu'est ce que cela raconte ?

----------


## Ryu2000

> Putain mais c'est quoi cette mentalit de merde !?!


Il y a plusieurs philosophies l par exemple c'est : a aurait pu tre pire.
Ce n'est pas si mal, l'Allemagne a fait relativement peu de dgt en France (par rapport  ce qu'elle tait capable de faire), la quasi totalit des franais juifs ont t sauv, la moiti de la France tait libre il me semble, etc.

Continuer la combat aurait caus normment de perte, il y aurait peut tre eu des millions de morts, les franais juifs auraient t dports.
*Il aurait fallut mettre quelqu'un d'autre que Ptain au pouvoir et avoir des gnraux avec de meilleures stratgies.*
Mais comme c'tait parti, c'tait foutu d'avance, ils ont appel a "la dbcle" je crois.




> Et tu l'as lu ? qu'est ce que cela raconte ?


Non, je ne l'ai pas lu. Le livre est quasiment impossible  trouver de toute faon.
Apparemment a raconte comment des juifs de l'UGIF (anctre du CRIF) ont balanc des juifs plus modeste. (les parents de l'auteur ont t dport  cause de a)
Vous pouvez lire la prsentation sur Amazon.

----------


## DevTroglodyte

> Mais comme c'tait parti, c'tait foutu d'avance, ils ont appel a "la dbcle" je crois.


C'est surtout qu'avoir des gnraux et des responsables politiques qui courent en rond comme des poulets dcapits juste parce que l'adversaire ne suit pas la stratgie qu'on avait prvu (lol), a n'aide pas. Du coup ouais, ils ont trs vite baiss les bras.

----------


## ddoumeche

> Non, je ne l'ai pas lu. Le livre est quasiment impossible  trouver de toute faon.
> Apparemment a raconte comment des juifs de l'UGIF (anctre du CRIF) ont balanc des juifs plus modeste. (les parents de l'auteur ont t dport  cause de a)
> Vous pouvez lire la prsentation sur Amazon.


Que des juifs en livrent d'autres aux autorits nazies, cela s'est vu partout. Cela ne rend pas les juifs en eux-mme responsables de la Shoah. De toute faon, ces criminels taient rafls aussi, mais pour eux on attendait la fin.
Dire que l'UGIF est l'anctre du CRIF, voila qui est un peu rapide.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Que des juifs en livrent d'autres aux autorits nazies, cela s'est vu partout.


Ben c'est pas trs sympa...




> Dire que l'UGIF est l'anctre du CRIF, voila qui est un peu rapide.


POUR COMPRENDRE LA CRATION DU CRIF

C'est un article sur la cration du CRIF et  un moment il y a a :



> Au cours dune seconde runion, ces associations dcident de *crer une UGIF correspondant  des institutions dmocratiques, un Conseil reprsentatif des isralites de France*, dont la mission aprs la libration serait de reprsenter les Juifs auprs des pouvoirs publics pour tous les problmes urgents et  long terme concernant la reconstitution et le dveloppement du judasme franais.


Il y a des liens entre UGIF et CRIF.

----------


## Grogro

Puisqu'on en a beaucoup (trop ?) parl ces derniers temps, deux rflexions importantes  mes yeux sur l'identitarisme de la droite, le communautarisme de la gauche, le politiquement correct, mais aussi la loi Pleven de 1972 et  quel point cette loi a t un changement de paradigme dans le droit franais. En somme la vision de l'Autre : 

http://www.slate.fr/story/149658/ver...extreme-droite
http://www.telerama.fr/idees/affirme...eur,136536.php

Passages  mditer :

_"Chacun se croit l'ennemi irrconciliable de l'autre, mais multiculturalistes et ractionnaires convergent dans une obsession de l'identit, o chacun devrait tre avec ceux qui lui seraient semblables plutt qu'gaux. Chaque individu est somm d'tre culturellement normalis. Le multiculturaliste dogmatique prtendra que le racisme est blanc de faon institutionnelle, un proltaire blanc n'tant pas cens tre domin par un riche noir, le descendant d'un peuple colonis tant fatalement victime de l'ex-colonisateur. Le ractionnaire dogmatique prtendra que la femme est victime de discriminations en Orient, mais que l'Occident judo-chrtien prserve les liberts des femmes, en ramenant la question de l'galit hommes-femmes  des lments qui excluent tous les discriminants socio-conomiques et toute historicisation au bnfice d'une reprsentation en gros blocs ahistoriques et sans antagonismes internes. On comprend pourquoi tant de fougueux progressistes font de si bons ractionnaires en vieillissant. Le politiquement correct porte l'identitarisme comme la nue porte l'orage."_

----------


## ddoumeche

> Ben c'est pas trs sympa...


Non. Mais l'allemand a besoin d'intermdiaires dans les communauts pour recenser les familles et il recrute, ou il menace, il prend des otages & cela suffit. Comment ragirais-tu si on prenait un de tes proches en otage ?




> Au cours dune seconde runion, ces associations dcident de crer une UGIF correspondant  des institutions dmocratiques, un Conseil reprsentatif des isralites de France, dont la mission aprs la libration serait de reprsenter les Juifs auprs des pouvoirs publics pour tous les problmes urgents et  long terme concernant la reconstitution et le dveloppement du judasme franais.


Relis cette phrase, tu fais une mauvaise interprtation de l'article : Le premier est un conseil cr par dcision de loi de l'occupant et a des buts humanitaires. 
Le second est cr par la communaut elle mme. Nulle part il n'est fait mention de liens organiques entre l'UGIF et le CRIF

----------


## ddoumeche

Pour se dtendre, et comme les longues soires d'hivers approchent, dcouvrons un magnifique jeu vido o on peut mme jouer le Marchal Ptain.

----------


## souviron34

> ../..


 ::ccool:: 

Trs bonne citation....




PS: comment ce sujet a-t-il driv sur Ptain dans les 2 dernires pages ???  ::cfou::

----------


## wiztricks

> PS: comment ce sujet a-t-il driv sur Ptain dans les 2 dernires pages ???


C s'appelle le point de Godwin.

- W

----------


## BenoitM

> Si pendant la guerre les policiers franais ne prvenaient pas, quand ils le pouvaient des rafles des milices ou de la Gestapo, mme en zone occupe, je ne serais jamais n.


Tiens tu as dcid de devenir aussi con que l'autre ou j'ai pas capt ta phrase?

----------


## ABCIWEB

> Tiens tu as dcid de devenir aussi con que l'autre ou j'ai pas capt ta phrase?


Le monsieur dis qu'il y a des cons et des moins cons dans tous les camps et  tous les niveaux. Enfin c'est ce que j'ai compris.

----------


## BenoitM

> Le monsieur dis qu'il y a des cons et des moins cons dans tous les camps et  tous les niveaux. Enfin c'est ce que j'ai compris.


Je suppose que les 76 000 juifs dports de la France l'ont t parce qu'ils n'ont pas bien compris le message des forces de l'ordre Franaise.

----------


## ddoumeche

> On aurait pu rester dans la guerre avec les colonies, la marine, organiser une rsistance arme bien plus efficace et bien plus tt sur le sol franais, on aurait pu faire des milliers de choses plutt que de hisser le drapeau blanc et de faciliter la vie aux allemands juste pour sauver les monuments de Paris.


Rorganiser une arme efficace en juin 40 ? y a t'il des plans militaires srieux prvoyant comment raliser ce tour de force ? je veux dire, fusiller la moiti de l'tat-major et envoyer Daladier (homme de l'anne 1939 selon le Times) en exil, ou vice-versa, cela soulage sans doute mais ne rsout pas le problme.




> Envoy par souviron34
> 
> 
> PS: comment ce sujet a-t-il driv sur Ptain dans les 2 dernires pages ??? 
> 
> 
> C s'appelle le point de Godwin


Ici il s'agit d'un _reductio at Petainum_. Il faut dire que le marchal semble tre un problme non rsolu dans l'inconscient collectif. Pourtant le bilan de Vichy n'est pas entirement ngatif.




> Je suppose que les 76 000 juifs dports de la France l'ont t parce qu'ils n'ont pas bien compris le message des forces de l'ordre Franaise.


Ce qui en proportion fait moins qu'en Belgique pour la mme priode. Il y a des policiers franais dans "les justes parmi les nations", donc l'anecdote de GroGro est tout  fait vraisemblable

----------


## ManusDei

Qu'il y ait des policiers qui aient prvenu avant les rafles, a ne fait aucun doute. 
Mais on a pas vraiment d'lments permettant d'affirmer que c'tait un mouvement institutionnel et pas personnel.

Sinon pourquoi Franois de la Roque tait si ambivalent devant le Ptainisme avec le Parti Social Franais ? 
Pour rappel, c'tait un parti nationaliste qui s'est plusieurs fois brouill avec Ptain et qui a t "dcapit" par la Gestapo en 42 (de tte).
Le sort des juifs tranger n'tait pas leur priorit, mais ils refusaient que les juifs franais soient traits diffremment des autres franais (donc dports ou discrimins).

----------


## DevTroglodyte

> Je suppose que les 76 000 juifs dports de la France l'ont t parce qu'ils n'ont pas bien compris le message des forces de l'ordre Franaise.


Il y en aurait eu bien plus si personne au sein des forces de l'ordre n'avait prvenu les communauts juives de la prparation des rafles. Comme dit plus haut : il y avait des cons et des moins cons dans tous les camps. a ne veut pas dire que tous les policiers taient rsistants (faut pas se leurrer), mais qu'il y en avait quand mme dans le lot.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Nulle part il n'est fait mention de liens organiques entre l'UGIF et le CRIF


C'tait peut tre pas la bonne citation, en attendant si dans un moteur de recherche on tape "UGIF" et "CRIF", il y a des articles qui disent que l'UGIF et l'anctre du CRIF.
Mais peu importe...
Que ce soit li ou pas, ce n'est pas important.




> les 76 000 juifs dports de la France


J'ai trouv un article qui parle de a :
Seconde guerre mondiale : 75% des Juifs franais sauvs, taux record, selon les Etats-Unis



> Selon les historiens, *il y avait en 1940 en France quelque 340.000 Juifs dont environ 150.000 taient des trangers. Quelque 76.000, dont 25.000 Franais, ont t dports*. Aux termes de l'accord de ce lundi entre Paris et Washington, la France va verser 60 millions de dollars  des victimes non franaises de la Shoah, la plupart aujourd'hui amricaines, dportes depuis la France vers les camps de la mort.


La France a fait beaucoup mieux que tous les autres pays occup.
Et une citation intressante :



> Patrizianna Sparacino-Thiellay, qui s'exprimait en anglais, a rendu hommage aux prsidents Jacques Chirac et Franois Hollande, qui, respectivement* en 1995 et en 2012, avaient sans ambigut reconnu la responsabilit de la France* au travers du rgime de Vichy dans la dportation des Juifs.


Alors qu'avant, la France ne reconnaissait pas de responsabilit (vu que Vichy c'tait l'occupation et pas la France).

----------


## ddoumeche

> Qu'il y ait des policiers qui aient prvenu avant les rafles, a ne fait aucun doute. 
> Mais on a pas vraiment d'lments permettant d'affirmer que c'tait un mouvement institutionnel et pas personnel.


Mais personne n'a dit que c'tait institutionnel, sinon la police nationale aurait t purge _ipso facto_.




> Sinon pourquoi Franois de la Roque tait si ambivalent devant le Ptainisme avec le Parti Social Franais ? 
> Pour rappel, c'tait un parti nationaliste qui s'est plusieurs fois brouill avec Ptain et qui a t "dcapit" par la Gestapo en 42 (de tte).
> Le sort des juifs tranger n'tait pas leur priorit, mais ils refusaient que les juifs franais soient traits diffremment des autres franais (donc dports ou discrimins).


Comme la plupart des franais qui soutiennent Vichy jusqu'en 42, LaRoque fait de l'attentisme. 
C'tait un nationaliste, pas un collaborationiste (ni un fasciste d'ailleurs), qui rejoint Vichy pour dfendre ses ides, qui n'ont rien  voir avec celle de Vichy mais sont plus proches du gaullisme social. Ou plutt le gaullisme social n'est qu'une relabellisation du socialisme patriote de LaRoque (?).
Et contrairement  ce qu'on entend dire, les croix de feu n'ont jamais eu l'intention de prendre le pouvoir par la force.

Alors que Ptain valide le pillage du pays (400 millions de francs/jour de dommages de guerre), la collaboration active (STO, volontaires franais ... qui ne reprsenteront qu'une poigne) et la dportation des ressortissants franais et rfugis politiques. Et il le fait par vanit, pour parler "d'gal  gal" avec l'Allemagne.
Mais comme il mne son double jeu, il n'ira jamais dire en public "je souhaite la victoire de l'Allemagne".




> C'tait peut tre pas la bonne citation, en attendant si dans un moteur de recherche on tape "UGIF" et "CRIF", il y a des articles qui disent que l'UGIF et l'anctre du CRIF.
> Mais peu importe...
> Que ce soit li ou pas, ce n'est pas important.


Et bien cites en un, vu que c'est important car tu fais une accusation grave  :;):

----------


## Ryu2000

> Et bien cites en un, vu que c'est important car tu fais une accusation grave


C'est pas une accusation grave de dire qu'il y a plein d'articles qui disent que l'UGIF est l'anctre du CRIF...

Pour en revenir au vrai sujet, il y a une nouvelle vido d'Olivier Delamarche qui parle beaucoup de Macron :



- Macron est un petit employ de banque, qui a enfil, par un concours de circonstance, un costume qui est beaucoup trop grand pour lui et malheureusement j'ai peur que a ce finisse en catastrophe
- Il fait de la com, c'est un peu une pub pour de la lessive.
- Le projet de loi de fiance vise  faire ce qu'Obama a russir  faire pendant sa mandature, c'est  dire liquider la classe moyenne
- Les riches continuent  se barrer parce qu'ils ne sont pas fou
etc...

J'adore couter Olivier Delamarche.

----------


## ddoumeche

> C'est pas une accusation grave de dire qu'il y a plein d'articles qui disent que l'UGIF est l'anctre du CRIF...


Bien sur que si puisque le but derrire est de dire que puisque l'UGIF aurait t un organe de collaboration et que le CRIF est lanctre de l'UGIF alors le CRIF est un organisme qui a vendu les juifs.

Sinon comme je me trompe certainement, cites-en un.

----------


## Ryu2000

> alors le CRIF est un organisme qui a vendu les juifs.


Non ce serait : d'aprs certains, le CRIF est la suite de l'UGIF et l'UGIF a dnonc des juifs.

Et en texte, il y a le livre "L'avenir des juifs de France" de Shmuel Trigano, au dbut du chapitre 4 :



> Deux nouvelles institutions s'taient en effet constitues : *le CRIF, n en 1944 dans la Rsistance pour remplacer l'UGIF*, cre par Vichy et dconsidre, en prvision du futur rtablissement de l'Etat de droit et, aprs guerre, le Fonds social juif unifi.


Source : https://books.google.fr

L le gars dit que le CRIF remplace l'UGIF, donc a peut tre interprt comme : l'UGIF est l'anctre du CRIF.
Mais on s'en fout du CRIF, peu importe...

====
J'avais pas vu, mais il y a galement une vido de Philippe Bchade qui parle de Macron :



Les conoclastes sont les meilleurs.

----------


## ddoumeche

> Non ce serait : d'aprs certains, le CRIF est la suite de l'UGIF et l'UGIF a dnonc des juifs.
> 
> Source : https://books.google.fr
> 
> L le gars dit que le CRIF remplace l'UGIF, donc a peut tre interprt comme : l'UGIF est l'anctre du CRIF.
> Mais on s'en fout du CRIF, peu importe...


Non cela ne peut pas tre interprt ainsi puisque tu fais une citation tronque :

----------


## Zirak

> Et bien cites en un, vu que c'est important car tu fais une accusation grave





> Sinon comme je me trompe certainement, cites-en un.





> Non cela ne peut pas tre interprt ainsi puisque tu fais une citation tronque :


Welcome in our world...

----------


## ABCIWEB

Pour en revenir au sujet, avez-vous eu quelques chos du discours du banquier prsident ? 9 millions de franais hier devant leur crans pour couter la parole divine, mais j'avoue pas moi, je me suis content des rsums. 

Il parat donc, selon le gazier super trop intelligent qui nous sert de prsident, que le mcontentement populaire viendrait de la jalousie envers les trs riches. Moi qui croyais btement que la priorit des plus dfavoriss taient de pouvoir manger et se loger correctement, j'en ai appris des choses ! En fait c'est pas a du tout, ils jalousent btement la Ferrari, le yatch ou le Picasso enferm dans un coffre fort. Et a c'est pas beau.  

Et donc quand tous les stocks de yatch, de Ferrari et d'objets de collection dfiscaliss seront puiss par un nouvel accroissement de la fortune de ces trs riches qui le mritent bien, sans doute investiront-ils en fin de compte et faute de mieux, dans le financement de l'conomie. C'est ce que George Bush pre appelait une thorie conomique vaudoue. 

En attendant et pour longtemps, les moins favoriss doivent continuer de faire toujours de plus en plus de sacrifices sans exprimer le moindre sentiment d'injustice qui n'est au final que pure jalousie dplace. Ne parler plus d'injustice, parlez de jalousie, et tout le monde ira mieux. Cela doit tre une caractristique des mecs super intelligents de prendre les autres pour des super cons.

Je l'ai aussi entendu dire qu'il assumait... tout comme les diffrents prsidents qui l'ont prcd disaient exactement la mme chose.

Bref, le style basique du grand foutage de gueule habituel. C'est quand mme dommage pour un mec hyper trop intelligent d'en tre rduit  si peu de choses avec des discours aussi convenus et prvisibles. Sans doute pour cela qu'il ne voulait pas s'exprimer dans un "dbat public", pour cacher sa misre et laisser planer sa lgende entretenue par les mdias complices.

----------


## Grogro

C'est bien pire que a. Il est en train de foutre en l'air la reprise. Il va flinguer deux annes d'amlioration du chmage avec ses ordonnances (en 2018, 200k contrats aids de retour au chmage longue dure + des centaines de milliers de seniors foutus  la porte maintenant qu'un licenciement abusif est quasiment gratuit pour le patronat). Il va dmolir ce qui reste de confiance des bailleurs envers le march locatif et provoquer un mouvement de panique, entre les annonces dlirantes de Hulot, le resserrement de l'ISF autour de la rente immobilire (incitation  liquider ses positions, sachant que les rendements locatifs se sont effondrs). C'est pas une mauvaise chose tellement le march immo et le march locatif sont survalus mais conomiquement a va faire trs mal. Et lui qui communique tant sur l'idole sacre des 3%, il va juste foutre en l'air 7 annes de redressement des comptes publics. Ils n'ont rien anticip, rien provisionn.

Mme avec le nabot et neuneu 1er, on ne nageait pas autant en plein amateurisme.

----------


## Invit

> Pour en revenir au sujet, avez-vous eu quelques chos du discours du banquier prsident ? 9 millions de franais hier devant leur crans pour couter la parole divine, mais j'avoue pas moi, je me suis content des rsums. 
> 
> Il parat donc, selon le gazier super trop intelligent qui nous sert de prsident, que le mcontentement populaire viendrait de la jalousie envers les trs riches. Moi qui croyais btement que la priorit des plus dfavoriss taient de pouvoir manger et se loger correctement, j'en ai appris des choses ! En fait c'est pas a du tout, ils jalousent btement la Ferrari, le yatch ou le Picasso enferm dans un coffre fort. Et a c'est pas beau.  
> 
> Et donc quand tous les stocks de yatch, de Ferrari et d'objets de collection dfiscaliss seront puiss par un nouvel accroissement de la fortune de ces trs riches qui le mritent bien, sans doute investiront-ils en fin de compte et faute de mieux, dans le financement de l'conomie. C'est ce que George Bush pre appelait une thorie conomique vaudoue. 
> 
> En attendant et pour longtemps, les moins favoriss doivent continuer de faire toujours de plus en plus de sacrifices sans exprimer le moindre sentiment d'injustice qui n'est au final que pure jalousie dplace. Ne parler plus d'injustice, parlez de jalousie, et tout le monde ira mieux. Cela doit tre une caractristique des mecs super intelligents de prendre les autres pour des super cons.
> 
> Je l'ai aussi entendu dire qu'il assumait... tous comme les diffrents prsidents qui l'ont prcd disaient exactement la mme chose.
> ...


On croirait presque que tu parles d'un mec pas super intelligents !

----------


## Jon Shannow

Bonjour,

Comme ABCIWEB, je n'ai pas regard notre Prsi-ROI, j'avais forcment mieux  faire. Que 9 millions de personnes l'aient regardes (coutes, c'est autre chose), a ne me surprend pas. Je me demande juste ce qu'ils pouvaient en attendre...

Mon "coup de gueule" ne portera pas, directement sur le show tlvis en lui mme, mais sur une raction que j'ai entendu.

Un journaliste, je ne sais pas comme il s'appelle, parlait de la mtaphore que Macron a employ concernant les premiers de corde. Sa conclusion tait que dans cette mtaphore, Macron exprimait un fait, qu'en France, on avait tendance  oublier, c'est que les plus riches sont des hommes comme les autres... Et a, a m'a hriss le poil. Je m'explique.

Il y a presque 3 millions d'annes (hier, quoi) apparaissaient les hommes sur cette plante. En regardant cet animal,  cette poque, le moins que l'on puisse dire, c'est qu'on ne mettrait pas un kopeck sur ses chances de survie. L'animal, en effet, prsente tout les symptmes d'une erreur de l'volution des espces. Pas rapide, pas dot d'armes naturelles consquentes, pas de protection naturelle contre le froid, c'est un prdateur plutt minable et une proie apparemment facile.
Mais voil, cet trange bte va se montrer diffrente et va survivre grce (je schmatise et rduit volontairement)  deux facults principales. La premire est sa capacit  se servir d'ustensiles. Une rvolution, dans l'volution ! La seconde, qui est encore plus importante, c'est qu'ils vivent en groupe (a, c'est pas nouveau) et que dans ce groupe, les plus forts protgent les plus faibles (et a c'est nouveau). Dans tout le rgne animal (et mme vgtal), seul le plus fort survie. Mais pas chez l'Homme ( je mets un "H" majuscule, parce que a englobe aussi les femmes), le principe est diffrent, *les plus forts dfendent les plus faibles*. C'est ce qui va caractriser l'espce. 

Alors, quand 3 millions d'annes plus tard, des individus sont capables de dtruire la vie de milliers de personnes, juste pour gagner un peu plus d'argent, peut-on encore parler d'Hommes ? Comment peut-on dire que ces individus, qu'on nommera les "Riches" sont des Hommes comme les autres, alors qu'il faudrait peut-tre dj se poser la question : sont-ils encore des Hommes ? Quand un Riche est capable de mettre des milliers de personnes dans une situation prcaire, pour gagner un ou deux millions de plus, millions qui vont lui servir  quoi ? S'acheter pour une somme capable de nourrir des milliers de familles pour un an, la robe qu' porter une fois une actrice dcde y a 30 ans ! S'offrir un tableau d'un peintre mort de faim (parce que les Riches de l'poque n'ont pas reconnu son talent) il y a plusieurs sicles ! Acheter des manteaux de fourrures (sans aucun scrupule vis  vis des animaux  qui appartenait ces peaux) d'un grand couturier, juste pour plaire  une personne que l'on trompe sans moi ! Etc...

Comment peut-on prtendre que ces Riches sont des Hommes comme les autres, alors mme qu'il ne sont pas capables de raliser ce qui a fait que cet trange animal est devenu un Homme : "les plus forts protgent les plus faibles". Les plus forts, dans notre monde moderne, sont devenus les plus riches. Mais si les plus forts, il y a 3 millions d'annes s'taient comports comme les plus riches aujourd'hui, l'espce humaine se serait teinte aussi vite qu'elle tait apparue. 

"Les plus forts protgent les plus faibles" est devenu "les plus riches exploitent les plus pauvres". Certes, je ne suis pas naf au point de penser que c'est nouveau, ou que ce serait propre  notre poque. Non. Mais doit-on accepter qu'un journaliste, qu'un politique, vienne nous faire la leon,  nous, ceux qui, par notre travail font qu'ils se goinfrent de pognon, comme quoi ces "gens", qui nous mprisent, seraient "comme nous" ?  ::evil:: 

Voil, c'tait mon coup de gueule du moment. J'ai du mal digr un truc hier soir. Vous pouvez moinser...

----------


## ddoumeche

> Pour en revenir au sujet, avez-vous eu quelques chos du discours du banquier prsident ? 9 millions de franais hier devant leur crans pour couter la parole divine, mais j'avoue pas moi, je me suis content des rsums. 
> 
> Il parat donc, selon le gazier super trop intelligent qui nous sert de prsident, que le mcontentement populaire viendrait de la jalousie envers les trs riches. Moi qui croyais btement que la priorit des plus dfavoriss taient de pouvoir manger et se loger correctement, j'en ai appris des choses ! En fait c'est pas a du tout, ils jalousent btement la Ferrari, le yatch ou le Picasso enferm dans un coffre fort. Et a c'est pas beau.


De quoi les franais se plaignent-ils ? ils ont prfr l'arrogance des riches "de gauche" aux bourgeois de province

----------


## Ryu2000

> *les plus forts dfendent les plus faibles*. C'est ce qui va caractriser l'espce.


Ouais alors a ne je suis pas tellement certains que a caractrise lespce...
La dfense des faibles c'est ultra rcent dans l'histoire de l'humanit, a doit venir avec des socits dj bien avanc.

Dans la nature, le systme qui fonctionne c'est la slection naturelle, si tu es faible ou inadapt, tu meurs et tu ne te reproduis pas, de cette faon tes gnes disparaissent.
Aujourd'hui a donne Idiocracy...




> ils ont prfr l'arrogance des riches "de gauche" aux bourgeois de province


Les Franais n'ont rien choisi du tout, Macron s'est retrouv au second tour avec un tout petit score et aprs c'tait automatiquement la victoire, car il s'est retrouv contre le FN...
18% des inscrits ont vot pour lui au premier tour, c'est loin d'tre une victoire crasante..
Ceux qui ont vot Macron au premier tour nous on bien mis dans la merde (bon cela dit, avec un autre a n'aurait pas t gnial non plus, mais peut tre lgrement mieux).
Il faudrait un systme pour pouvoir virer le gouvernement en place quand le peuple est insatisfait.

Pour Melenchon, Macron cherche  plaire  llectorat de droite, apparemment toutes ces dcisions sont de droite.

----------


## Lokken

> Ouais alors a ne je suis pas tellement certains que a caractrise lespce...
> La dfense des faibles c'est ultra rcent dans l'histoire de l'humanit, a doit venir avec des socits dj bien avanc.
> 
> Dans la nature, le systme qui fonctionne c'est la slection naturelle, si tu es faible ou inadapt, tu meurs et tu ne te reproduis pas, de cette faon tes gnes disparaissent.
> Aujourd'hui a donne Idiocracy...


C'est un peu plus compliqu. Dans ce qu'on connait des socits primitives, la tribu protge ses membres. Ce n'est pas un simple "les forts protgent les faibles" mais "Le groupe prime".
Et l o c'est important : ds qu'il y a socit humaine, il n'y a plus de "dans la nature". Du point de vue humain, le fait de considrer un individu unique sans lien social est aussi inepte que le "au dbut tait le troc" d'Adam Smith.
Du point de vue strictement Darwinien, ce n'est pas l'individu qui est  prendre en compte mais le groupe. L est la spcificit humaine.
Le fait que la rgle "le plus adaptable survit" commence  s'appliquer  l'intrieur de l'espce est justement la nouveaut. A partir du moment o l'espce n'a plus de difficults extrieures contre lesquelles lutter, la comptition pour les ressources se fait  l'intrieur.

----------


## Ryu2000

> "Le groupe prime"


D'accord, mais c'est pas propre  l'homme.
Ya plein despces qui vivent en meute (les loups, les hynes, les lions, les singes, etc).
Les fourmis, les abeilles, travaillent en quipe.




> Et l o c'est important : ds qu'il y a socit humaine, il n'y a plus de "dans la nature".


a dpend ce qu'on appelle par "socit humaine".

Socit (sciences sociales) - Vision dpasse d'une volution progressiste des socits



> Ce systme de classification contient quatre catgories :
> Chasseurs-cueilleurs gnralement galitaires ;Socits tribales dans lesquelles il y a quelques exemples limits de rang social et de prestige ;Structures stratifies diriges prs des chefs de clans ;Civilisations, avec des hirarchies sociales complexes et des nombreux gouvernements organiss et institutionnels ;Socit moderne diversifie sur laquelle reposent tous les lments de la socit.


Si on admet que les chasseurs-cueilleurs forment une socit et il ben il y a toujours le principe de "dans la nature".
On laisser les femmes s'occuper des enfants prs du campement.
Les hommes partent  la chasse et peuvent mourir pour ramener de la nourriture  la tribu.

Et il n'y a mme pas que a, il ne faut pas retourner bien des sicles en arrire pour voir une poque o il tait difficile de passer l'hiver.

===
Enfin bref on s'loigne de Macron.
Je voulais juste dire qu'il n'y a pas que les humains qui sont capable de s'entraider.

Edit :
La dmocratie c'est le pouvoir aux riches.
Ceux qui ont de l'argent peuvent influencer le peuple. (Macron tait soutenu par Atalli, Minc, Niel, Drahi, etc)
Quand tu peux payer les mdias et les instituts de sondage c'est plus facile.
Ou comme aux USA, ceux que financent les campagnes ont leur mot  dire aprs llection.

----------


## DevTroglodyte

> D'accord, mais c'est pas propre  l'homme.
> Ya plein despces qui vivent en meute (les loups, les hynes, les lions, les singes, etc).
> Les fourmis, les abeilles, travaillent en quipe.


Sauf que la plupart des groupes ne fonctionnent pas sur la base du "les forts dfendent les faibles du groupe". Les lions bah les faibles sont exclus, les insectes c'est encore plus particulier, etc. Pour les loups si je me rappelle bien, il y a une tte de turc, et ceux qui sont trop faibles sont laisss derrire (ou exclus s'ils tentent de piquer la place du chef ou une louve). Bref,  part peut tre les autres grands singes, la protection de *tout* le groupe, c'est pas une norme.

----------


## Invit

> Sauf que la plupart des groupes ne fonctionnent pas sur la base du "les forts dfendent les faibles du groupe". Les lions bah les faibles sont exclus, les insectes c'est encore plus particulier, etc. Pour les loups si je me rappelle bien, il y a une tte de turc, et ceux qui sont trop faibles sont laisss derrire (ou exclus s'ils tentent de piquer la place du chef ou une louve). Bref,  part peut tre les autres grands singes, la protection de *tout* le groupe, c'est pas une norme.


Histoire d'ajouter ma pierre  l'difice du HS de peu d'intrt  ::lol:: 
Autant je suis d'accord avec le message de fond de Jon, autant je pense aussi que le postulat de dpart n'est pas exact. L'Homme ne dfend pas les faibles, il dfend le troupeau. La diffrence, comme l'a dit Jon, c'est que la socit humaine ne repose pas sur la force physique. D'o la confusion je crois. Si dans de nombreuses espces animales, les faibles sont carts, c'est parce qu'ils mettent en pril le groupe. Pas parce qu'ils ont quelque chose de diffrent de l'espce humaine. L'Homme n'ayant pas beaucoup de prdateurs, la donne est diffrente. Dans une situation o l'homme aurait des prdateurs, les faibles ne seraient dfendus que s'ils ont quelque chose d'autre que la force  apporter (et donc, contribuent  la survie du groupe). 

N'empche, pour en revenir au post de Jon et au sujet, que certains en haut lieu semblent avoir oubli les principes lmentaires de la civilisation telle que je la conois.

----------


## Grogro

> C'est un peu plus compliqu. Dans ce qu'on connait des socits primitives, la tribu protge ses membres. Ce n'est pas un simple "les forts protgent les faibles" mais "Le groupe prime".
> Et l o c'est important : ds qu'il y a socit humaine, il n'y a plus de "dans la nature". Du point de vue humain, le fait de considrer un individu unique sans lien social est aussi inepte que le "au dbut tait le troc" d'Adam Smith.
> Du point de vue strictement Darwinien, ce n'est pas l'individu qui est  prendre en compte mais le groupe. L est la spcificit humaine.
> Le fait que la rgle "le plus adaptable survit" commence  s'appliquer  l'intrieur de l'espce est justement la nouveaut. A partir du moment o l'espce n'a plus de difficults extrieures contre lesquelles lutter, la comptition pour les ressources se fait  l'intrieur.


En fait la spcificit des socits humaines est que l'volution darwinienne est,  chelle du temps historique, non pas une volution biologique mais une volution culturelle. Ce sont des cultures qui se croisent, se diffusent par reproduction (le mimtisme est fonction premire de l'apprentissage), et le hasard de l'volution biologique est simplement la faon dont l'information est transmise avec plus ou moins de bruit, ainsi que la crativit de l'esprit humain. 
Le no-darwinisme des "conservateurs" et des "libraux" post-modernes les plus radicaux est une transposition de la slection des plus aptes aux socits humaines. C'est le vritable fondement des thses du _tricke-down_ telle que l'entendent les idologues anglo-saxons. C'est le fondement mme du livre trs adolescent pour ne pas dire infantile _Atlas Shrugged_ de la trs radicale Ayn Rand. Auteur trs mconnue en Europe dont l'influence est considrable aux USA. La ngation de la socit a ensuite t un travail de lavage de cerveau de longue haleine  partir du _there is no such thing as society_ de Thatcher. Qui pour une soi-disant conservatrice tenait l une profession de foi radicalement librale. Car s'il n'y a pas de socit, s'il n'y a que des individus indpendants, alors la morale, la culture, toutes les valeurs profondment conservatrices, a n'existent pas. Pour l'individualisme mthodologique (tel que dfini par les libraux et par Raymond Boudon), le tout est la somme des parties. Toute socit, entreprise, association, n'est constitue que d'un agrgat d'individus lis contractuellement - ou non. Un march financier n'est que la somme des actifs qui le constituent, et pour qui a tudi un peu les processus stochastiques, Black-Scholes ce n'est rien d'autre que a. En gros pour simplifier, l'erreur fondamentale de la thorie des marchs financier a t de croire que tout est gaussien, ce qui aboutit  une mauvaise estimation du risque puisque la probabilit d'apparition d'un vnement extrme est suppose ngligeable. C'est la mme erreur que de croire qu'une socit n'est qu'une somme algbrique d'individus sans lien social.

Pour qui veut aller plus loin, un historique des politiques no-librales en Europe et aux USA : http://www.vacarme.org/article3055.html

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Autant je suis d'accord avec le message de fond de Jon, autant je pense aussi que le postulat de dpart n'est pas exact. L'Homme ne dfend pas les faibles, il dfend le troupeau. La diffrence, comme l'a dit Jon, c'est que la socit humaine ne repose pas sur la force physique. D'o la confusion je crois. Si dans de nombreuses espces animales, les faibles sont carts, c'est parce qu'ils mettent en pril le groupe. Pas parce qu'ils ont quelque chose de diffrent de l'espce humaine. *L'Homme n'ayant pas beaucoup de prdateurs, la donne est diffrente*. Dans une situation o l'homme aurait des prdateurs, les faibles ne seraient dfendus que s'ils ont quelque chose d'autre que la force  apporter (et donc, contribuent  la survie du groupe). 
> 
> N'empche, pour en revenir au post de Jon et au sujet, que certains en haut lieu semblent avoir oubli les principes lmentaires de la civilisation telle que je la conois.


J'ai mis en gras ce qui montre qu'il y a incomprhension dans mon post.
L'Homme n'a PLUS de prdateur. Mais, dans mon post initial, je parle des premiers hommes. Et, eux des prdateurs, ils en avaient (tigres  dents de sabres, ours des cavernes, loups, ...). Et, le moins que l'on puisse dire, c'est qu'ils ne faisaient pas le poids face  eux. Et s'ils n'avaient pas protger les plus faibles, ils auraient disparus. 
Je suis d'accord que l'on retrouve cela dans les troupeaux. Mais le troupeau n'hsitera pas  sacrifier les plus faibles pour sauver le plus grand nombre. L'espce humaine diverge des concepts classiques des autres animaux vivant en groupe. Dans les troupeaux, les plus faibles sont ceux qui se font dvors par les prdateurs, car moins rapides, comprenant moins vite, ne suivant pas le reste du troupeau, ... Cette slection naturelle permet au troupeau de se renforcer et de ne garder que les gnes les plus forts. Le genre humain est diffrent. En protgeant les plus faibles, l'espce humaine qui aurait du dprir, s'en est trouve enrichie.

----------


## Ryu2000

> En protgeant les plus faibles, l'espce humaine qui aurait du dprir, s'en est trouve enrichie.


Qu'est-ce a veut dire plus faible chez l'humain en 2017 ?

Les humains ne sont pas l  se dire "il faut qu'on intervienne pour sauver les plus pauvres".
On laisse des millions de pauvres africains mourir du "SIDA" mais surtout de mal nutrition et de manque d'hygine.

Les riches en ont rien  foutre de crer des famines et de provoquer des millions de morts. (le nombre est un peu exagr, en attendant ceux qui spculent sur les matires premires ont dj cr des famines)
Les gens sont un peu naf ils croient des trucs du genre "Bill Gates sauvent des milliers de personnes avec ses campagnes de vaccination"...

Il y a des pays qui accueillent normment de migrants (les pays de l'UE par exemple) mais ils ont du se calmer un peu, parce que des millions de gens non intgr, a posera problme plus tard.
Merkel a du sa calmer pour ne pas se faire virer, si elle voulait tre rlu fallait rduire l'immigration.

----------


## ABCIWEB

> Mais voil, cet trange bte va se montrer diffrente et va survivre grce (je schmatise et rduit volontairement)  deux facults principales. La premire est sa capacit  se servir d'ustensiles. Une rvolution, dans l'volution ! La seconde, qui est encore plus importante, c'est qu'ils vivent en groupe (a, c'est pas nouveau) et que dans ce groupe, les plus forts protgent les plus faibles (et a c'est nouveau). Dans tout le rgne animal (et mme vgtal), seul le plus fort survie. Mais pas chez l'Homme ( je mets un "H" majuscule, parce que a englobe aussi les femmes), le principe est diffrent, *les plus forts dfendent les plus faibles*. C'est ce qui va caractriser l'espce.


On peut ajouter la transmission des connaissances par le langage ainsi que la cohsion et la complmentarit du groupe. Pendant que les plus costauds dfendaient la tribu, les forgerons fabriquaient des armes ou des outils, certains autres construisaient des abris etc. C'est la grande diversit des connaissances et des comptences qui ont permis  l'homme d'exploiter toutes les ressources disponibles et ainsi d'tablir facilement sa suprmatie par rapport aux autres espces. Le chef ou le conseil des sages ou des anciens veillait  la bonne rpartition des taches en fonction des comptences et possibilits de chacun.

Mais avec la confiscation du pouvoir par les banquiers - financiarisation de l'conomie - le temps de la comptence, du partage quitable des taches et des ressources est termin. C'est d'ailleurs ce qu'a confirm Macron, leur meilleur lobbyiste, en affirmant que les premiers de corde sont ncessairement ceux qui sont trs fortuns quels qu'ils soient, peu importe leurs qualits, leurs comptences, ou leurs expriences de grimpeur. 

Cela pose effectivement des questions en termes d'efficacit et de cohsion, sans parler de probit. Mais que pouvait-on attendre d'un banquier ? Ce sont eux qui sont  l'origine de la crise de 2008 et les peuples qui ont pays la facture, il connait bien les ficelles. Quand l'ultra libralisme cre des crises, il leur suffit d'affirmer que la cause relle est qu'il n'y a pas assez d'ultra libralisme pour que certains bents soient prt  les croire en esprant toucher une part du gteau au passage. Il reprend exactement le mme principe avec les mmes termes tout en soutenant que ses ides sont innovantes. Rien d'tonnant ni de surprenant.

----------


## ABCIWEB

> On croirait presque que tu parles d'un mec pas super intelligent !


C'est pour souligner le tapage qui est fait dans certains mdias LCI, BFM, CNews... Pas facile de surfer plus de cinq minutes sur ces chaines (et mme sur des chaines nationales) sans entendre un ou une journaliste s'extasier devant l'intelligence de sa majest. 

*Mais qu'est-ce qu'on en a  foutre ?* Les plus grands dangers publics, dictateurs, criminels, pdophiles ou manipulateurs en tout genre ont souvent une intelligence trs suprieure  la moyenne. Cela n'empche pas qu'ils sont des dangers qu'il faut mettre  l'ombre pour protger la socit. Tout dpend de ce que l'on fait de son intelligence.

Ce critre ne devrait donc pas entrer en ligne de compte pour juger de l'action politique, et si on insiste sur ce point, c'est pour viter de parler du fond, de ses arbitrages et dcisions politiques, ou pour les minorer. C'est destin aux indcis, trop vieux, trop jeunes, sous-informs, ou dsinforms qui n'ont les ides claires pour tenter de placer cette "intelligence" comme gage de confiance. Bref, cet argument est un pige  con et c'est pour cela que je le caricature.

Qu'il soit intelligent ou pas, je m'en fou et m'en contre fou totalement et tout le monde devrait en faire autant. Cela n'augure en rien de ce qu'il en fera   :;):

----------


## Grogro

> On peut ajouter la transmission des connaissances par le langage ainsi que la cohsion et la complmentarit du groupe. Pendant que les plus costauds dfendaient la tribu, les forgerons fabriquaient des armes ou des outils, certains autres construisaient des abris etc. C'est la grande diversit des connaissances et des comptences qui ont permis  l'homme d'exploiter toutes les ressources disponibles et ainsi d'tablir facilement sa suprmatie par rapport aux autres espces. Le chef ou le conseil des sages ou des anciens veillait  la bonne rpartition des taches en fonction des comptences et possibilits de chacun.


C'est l'volution culturelle dont je parlais dans un message prcdent. Du ct des libraux, Hayek l'avait compris mme s'il n'a jamais t au bout du raisonnement (car s'il l'avait fait, Ltat merge lui-mme d'un long "ordre spontan", comme tout constructivisme idologique). Du ct de la systmique, Franois Roddier (astrophysicien), a dvelopp une grille de lecture trs riche : http://petrole.blog.lemonde.fr/2013/...a-reine-rouge/

Quant au tapage mdiatique autour de Jupiter 1er, a ne va pas durer rassurez-vous. C'est mme pas le dixime de la propagande ultrasarkozyste qu'on a subie de 2002 jusqu'en 2010 dans 98% des mdias et cela n'avait pas empch Sarko de subir un lynchage mdiatique ensuite. Hollande avait aussi la majorit des mdias derrire lui, et a t lynch au bout de six mois. Macron, rien qu'avec Lib et le Figaro dans l'opposition, a dj moins de mdias derrire lui que Flamby au dbut de son mandat. Et plus dure sera la chute, il n'a mme pas eu d'tat de grce.

----------


## Jon Shannow

Le systme mdiatique vis  vis des lus : Lchage; Lachage; Lynchage

Pour Macron, on a quitt la phase un et la phase deux dbute  peine.

----------


## Invit

> Le systme mdiatique vis  vis des lus : Lchage; Lachage; Lynchage
> 
> Pour Macron, on a quitt la phase un et la phase deux dbute  peine.


On a beau savoir que c'est toujours pareil et que a ne change rien  rien, c'est quand mme la phase la plus agrable  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Ryu2000

> Quant au tapage mdiatique autour de Jupiter 1er, a ne va pas durer rassurez-vous. C'est mme pas le dixime de la propagande ultrasarkozyste qu'on a subie de 2002 jusqu'en 2010 dans 98% des mdias et cela n'avait pas empch Sarko de subir un lynchage mdiatique ensuite. Hollande avait aussi la majorit des mdias derrire lui, et a t lynch au bout de six mois. Macron, rien qu'avec Lib et le Figaro dans l'opposition, a dj moins de mdias derrire lui que Flamby au dbut de son mandat. Et plus dure sera la chute, il n'a mme pas eu d'tat de grce.


Je ne partage pas ce point de vue.
Je trouve que les mdias soutiennent encore beaucoup Macron (surtout ceux qui appartiennent  Patrick Drahi (BFM, RMC, Libration, L'Express, i24 news ...)).
Dans l'ensemble ils sont super sympa avec lui, alors qu'il fait de grosses erreurs.

Mais de toute faon, le plus important c'est avant le premier tour,  ce moment l les mdias taient tous  fond derrire Macron.
Maintenant qu'il est lu on s'en fout du traitement mdiatique et de l'avis du peuple.
Si Hollande a pu tenir 5 ans, Macron arrivera peut tre  le faire.
Mme si 95% des franais taient insatisfait de Macron, qu'est-ce que a changerait ?
Il n'existe pas de procdure pour virer un prsident.

On dirait que les mdias ont tendance  tre un peu plus sympa avec les politiciens de gauche que de droite, et mme si Macron est de droite il vient du PS.




> c'est quand mme la phase la plus agrable


Avec un prsident la meilleure phase c'est le lynchage.
Ils sont un peu l pour a...

Ils font un concours d'impopularit, l barre est de plus en plus haute.

----------


## BenoitM

> Mme si 95% des franais taient insatisfait


En mme temps le Franais ne fait que rler donc  ::):

----------


## Ryu2000

> En mme temps le Franais ne fait que rler donc


On devrait essayer de passer 541 jours sans gouvernement comme la Belgique, a marcherait peut tre mieux.

Quand ton prsident est Macron, c'est difficile de ne pas rler.
Parce que tout se dgrade.

----------


## Grogro

Voil ce qui pend au nez du gouvernement : https://www.challenges.fr/tribunes/f...-france_505111

Ce n'est pas une mauvaise chose, il FAUT que l'immobilier baisse et le soi-disant cot de la construction  bon dos. Mais a va faire trs mal en France.

----------


## el_slapper

> Voil ce qui pend au nez du gouvernement : https://www.challenges.fr/tribunes/f...-france_505111
> 
> Ce n'est pas une mauvaise chose, il FAUT que l'immobilier baisse et le soi-disant cot de la construction  bon dos. Mais a va faire trs mal en France.


L'explosion d'une bulle fait toujours trs mal, mais c'est assez inhabituel de voir un gouvernement chercher lui-mme le point faible avec une aiguille. Pour l'instant, il ne l'a pas trouv, mais  force de ttonner, il pourrait bien russir. Avec des rsultats totalement imprvisibles. Je ne vais pas m'amuser  faire des prvisions - je serais sur de me planter.

----------


## Ryu2000

Peut tre que plus une bulle explose tt, moins elle fait de dgt.
a va faire trs mal, mais si a prend des annes de plus a fera encore plus mal.

----------


## fredoche

Tous les conomistes sont des Madame Soleil en puissance. C'est quand mme la seule science humaine qui croit pouvoir prtendre  une quelconque prdiction, alors qu'aucun absolument aucun n'en est capable.

Alors ces histoires de bulle, j'en entends parler depuis que moi-mme j'ai construit ma propre maison, a fait 12 ans dsormais. Avant je ne m'intressais pas au sujet, mais c'tait peut-tre dj dans l'air.

Pour illustration ce forum et site : http://www.bulle-immobiliere.org
...qui attend l'clatement de la bulle ou le krach depuis 2004. Je me souviens lire des articles qui annonaient dj le krach il y a plus de 10 ans.

Ils auront raison un jour, et probablement que chaque jour qui passe les rapprochent de leur vrit, mais bon...

Effectivement pour beaucoup d'entre nous il serait plus sain que a baisse. 
Dans ma rgion c'est dj le cas depuis plusieurs annes, marasme conomique oblige. Je vois des choses moins chres aujourd'hui qu'il y a 12 ans  qualits comparables

Ca a l'air de rien mais peut-tre que beaucoup de banques auraient beaucoup  perdre  ce que l'immobilier baisse. La plupart des crdits sont garantis sur des biens immobiliers, et une grosse partie de l'activit  des banques a trait  ce secteur...

Alors est-ce vraiment l'intrt du banquier qui prside aux destines de la France ?

----------


## Ryu2000

Les trs gros patrons ont trs confiance en Macron :

L'effet Macron s'estompe (un peu) chez les patrons



> Enqute ralise du 25 septembre au 6 octobre 2017 auprs de *302 dirigeants d'entreprises dont le chiffre d'affaires annuel est compris entre 15 et 500 millions d'euros*.

----------


## headmax

Je veux pas mettre le pessimisme au plus bas mais nous avons environ plus 6686 traits environ qui nous lie au reste du monde. Seulement 3 traits nous fait fermer notre bouche face au reste du monde car on n'a plus grand chose a dire (on dcide a notre place "commission Europenne", "BCE" ... ) grce au TFUE TUE OTAN. Et peux tre un 4me qui nous transformera en pays Muse TAFTA CETA...




> Une femme age d'origine Slave qui reoit sa nouvelle carte d'identit regarde tristement le nom de son nouveau pays de naissance "Croatie" au lieu de Yougoslavie. 
> Bref au vue de l'actualit, la balkanisation de l'Europe de l'Ouest commence  grand pas : Royaume unis la raison du "Brexit" avec Irlande et lcosse indpendantiste et son conomie en berne.


Aujourd'hui l'Espagne et la France et sa rgion catalane. Une *indpendance* pour *RIRE* puisqu'ils souhaitent tous tre rattache a l'EU ... 

Verdict nous ne seront plus Franais dans 10  20 ans si collectivement ne faisons pas le bilan comme l'on fait les Britanniques prcurseur des droits de l'homme avec sa "Magna carta".  Pro Europen je l'tais, Pro Atlantiste aussi, mais j'tais un enfant, un ado... Aujourd'hui *FREXIT*
_"Quand tu ne sais pas ou tu vas, regarde d'o tu viens."_

----------


## souviron34

> _"Quand tu ne sais pas ou tu vas,_



*"Quand tu ne sais pas o tu vas, regarde o tu mets les pieds...*

 ::P:   ::mouarf:: 


_(parce que si tu veux avancer en regardant d'o tu viens, tu vas trbucher et tomber )_

----------


## Ryu2000

> Une *indpendance* pour *RIRE* puisqu'ils souhaitent tous tre rattache a l'EU ...


Tous les indpendantiste ne pensent pas exactement la mme chose.
Tous ceux qui sont logique veulent aussi quitter l'UE, sinon a n'a pas de sens... (si t'es dans l'UE que tu sois dans l'Espagne ou pas a change pas grand chose)
C'est juste que c'est anxiogne de parler de quitter l'UE, les gens ont peur.

Je pense qu'une partie des catalans est fch aprs l'Espagne  cause de ses raction.
L'Espagne gre a super mal, les lecteurs se sont fait frapper, il y a un ultimatum qui veut supprimer toute l'autonomie de la Catalogne.
Du coup a motive les gens  devenir indpendantiste.




> Verdict nous ne seront plus Franais dans 10  20 ans si collectivement ne faisons pas le bilan


C'est les rves des pro UE de supprimer toutes les nations.
Cela dit, il n'est pas garanti que l'UE survive encore aussi longtemps.




> _"Quand tu ne sais pas ou tu vas, regarde d'o tu viens."_


On sait qu'on va dans le mur.
Mais c'est mondial, avec ou sans UE la destination est la mme, l'UE nous pousse juste plus vite dans le mur.

----------


## headmax

> Tous les indpendantiste ne pensent pas exactement la mme chose...
> Tous ceux qui sont logique veulent aussi quitter l'UE, sinon a n'a pas de sens... (si t'es dans l'UE que tu sois dans l'Espagne ou pas a change pas grand chose)
> C'est juste que c'est anxiogne de parler de quitter l'UE, les gens ont peur.
> 
> Je pense qu'une partie des catalans est fch aprs l'Espagne  cause de ses raction.
> L'Espagne gre a super mal, les lecteurs se sont fait frapper, il y a un ultimatum qui veut supprimer toute l'autonomie de la Catalogne.
> Du coup a motive les gens  devenir indpendantiste.
> 
> 
> ...


Merci pour ta rponse trs constructive, en effet quitter l'UE est anxiogne, au mme titre qu'un couple qui ne marche pas, et surtout lorsqu'on a t berc avec cette musique depuis l'enfance c'est pas facile de se dfaire de cette entit qui lorsqu'on creuse sur le sujet, n'est rien moins d'une administration qui se substitue  la notre. 

Elle fait porter le chapeau  la premire tout en ne portant aucune responsabilit face au choix conomique, sociale, migratoire, politique...
Une pompe qui aspire tout l'argent des pays membres 21 milliards par an pour nous Franais et on en rcupre environ 75% de se qu'on a donn soit 25% de notre contribution au budget de l'UE nous est pas rtribu mais utilis au fonctionnement de l'institution et distribu a ses pays membres non contributeurs net afin de stabiliser les conomies entre elles. On est concurrent entre nous en dsaccord sur tout, chacun veux impos son modle mais 60 ans aprs a marche toujours pas. Une petite image, pour montr dans quel situation "symbolique" nous sommes.
La commision Europenne en image :


La tour de babel :
 
Lol l'architecture, est trs troublante  :;): .

----------


## Ryu2000

Je pense que de plus en plus d'union europens se rendent bien compte que l'UE est une catastrophe qui nous rend plus faible.
Mais ils se sentent coinc  l'intrieur, on ne peut pas s'en librer facilement, tout est fait pour qu'on y reste.
C'est dj trs difficile pour le Royaume Uni de se librer, alors qu'il n'utilisait pas l'euro et avait un traitement spcial...

La propagande de l'UE est extremement forte.
On entends jamais le point de vue des eurosceptiques, pourtant il existe des arguments valable qui vont dans ce sens.

Notre prsident actuel est  fond pro UE, c'tait mme le seul candidat  la prsidentielle  dfendre le CETA...
On sera bientt noy sous les produits amricains.
Des entreprises attaqueront les tats  cause des lois qui interdisent certains produits.

La situation va continuer de se dgrader...
Il n'y a rien de positif  attendre du futur, jusqu' ce que tout s'effondre.

----------


## headmax

> Je pense que de plus en plus d'union europens se rendent bien compte que l'UE est une catastrophe qui nous rend plus faible.
> Mais ils se sentent coinc  l'intrieur, on ne peut pas s'en librer facilement, tout est fait pour qu'on y reste.
> C'est dj trs difficile pour le Royaume Uni de se librer, alors qu'il n'utilisait pas l'euro et avait un traitement spcial...
> 
> La propagande de l'UE est extremement forte.
> On entends jamais le point de vue des eurosceptiques, pourtant il existe des arguments valable qui vont dans ce sens.
> 
> Notre prsident actuel est  fond pro UE, c'tait mme le seul candidat  la prsidentielle  dfendre le CETA...
> On sera bientt noy sous les produits amricains.
> ...


J'ai malheureusement le mme sentiment, au vue de la notation de mon post 50/50 et des liens qui dcrive la situation en *droit international pur*, je sais pas si l'Euro explosera cette anne ou dans X annes, mais les indicateurs laissent a penser qu'on vie une situation jamais rencontr conomiquement, la crise de 2008 est dj l, mais la liquidation de ses entreprises ne se font plus comme dans le pass. Ici on rinjecte l'argent de l'tat dans des banques privs, on gros du vol lgal sans concession ni transformation du capital de cette banque en action d'tat c'est gratuit pour la banque, c'est nos enfants et petit enfants qui rgaleront du jamais vue dans notre histoire post rvolution. La fin de cette entit prendra fin quoiqu'il arrive si l'euro meurt ou peut tre le retour aux nations europennes et aux cooprations international, et  l'conomie relle.

----------


## Ryu2000

> je sais pas si l'Euro explosera cette anne ou dans X annes, mais les indicateurs laissent a penser qu'on vie une situation jamais rencontr conomiquement


a peut durer des dcennies, on peut s'enfoncer dans la crise pendant trs longtemps encore...

Dans notre systme capitaliste, a tourne en rond :
Crise financire de 1907 => Guerre mondiale de 1914
Crise financire de 1929 => Guerre mondiale de 1939

Depuis 1970 les monnaies sont devenu compltement virtuelle (bas sur rien).
 partir de 1980 c'est devenu la folie de la bourse avec les traders et toutes ces conneries.
Ensuite il y a les oprations financire bizarre comme les Credit default swap, et d'autres choses, comme on voit dans le film "Inside Job" par exemple.

Ce serait bien qu'un jour le peuple vise les vrais responsables des crises et s'attaque aux banquiers. (Goldman Sachs, JP Morgan, etc)

----------


## Grogro

Les parrains de Macron sont dj en train de se dchirer : http://www.lefigaro.fr/flash-eco/201...e-gratuite.php

Je maintiens mon pronostic. Les mdias vont passer du lchage au lynchage encore plus rapidement que pour Hollande.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Je maintiens mon pronostic. Les mdias vont passer du lchage au lynchage encore plus rapidement que pour Hollande.


Il ne me semble pas que les mdias ont dj t trs mchant avec Hollande...
Il mritait bien pire ^^
Il a gagn plusieurs fois de la popularit (quand il allait "rendre visite"  une actrice en scooter sans garde du corps, aprs les attaques terroristes, quand il a annonc qu'il ne serait pas candidat  la prsidentielles, etc).

Si parfois les mdias vont un peu critiquer Macron c'est pour essayer de reflter un peu la ralit. (sinon a va finir par trop se voir que les mdias sont des organes de propagande, quand il pleut tous les jours tu peux pas dire que c'est la scheresse)
Marcon est trs impopulaire (il devrait russir  battre les records d'impopularit de Sarkozy et d'Hollande), donc les mdias ne peuvent pas dire que du biens de lui.

Cela dit Macron restera toujours trs pote avec ses amis qui possdent des mdias, donc les scandales seront amoindri.
Comme quand il a critiqu les gens qui ne veulent pas faire 2h de route pour aller au boulot, les mdias ont parl du mot "bordel"... Alors que ce n'tait pas ce qui tait choquant dans la phrase.

----------


## Zirak

> Les *parrains* de Macron sont dj en train de se dchirer


A ce propos, il y a Usul (qui fait maintenant des chroniques sur la chaine Youtube de Mediapart), qui a fait un truc la-dessus, expliquant qu'au final, ce n'est peut-tre pas les mdias qui auraient propulss Macron, mais Macron qui aurait utilis le fonctionnement actuel des mdias pour que l'on parle de lui. Ca vaut ce que a vaut, mais le propos reste intressant.

Je n'ai pas le lien sous la main, j'essaierai de le retrouver  l'occasion (ou si quelqu'un  accs  YT au boulot et le retrouve  ::D: ).

----------


## Invit

> A ce propos, il y a Usul (qui fait maintenant des chroniques sur la chaine Youtube de Mediapart), qui a fait un truc la-dessus, expliquant qu'au final, ce n'est peut-tre pas les mdias qui auraient propulss Macron, mais Macron qui aurait utilis le fonctionnement actuel des mdias pour que l'on parle de lui. Ca vaut ce que a vaut, mais le propos reste intressant.
> 
> Je n'ai pas le lien sous la main, j'essaierai de le retrouver  l'occasion (ou si quelqu'un  accs  YT au boulot et le retrouve ).


C'est celle-l ?
https://youtu.be/qdqVztr4VaQ

Merci pour le lien, a m'intresse (la pauvret des mdias tl me stupfie toujours autant). Je regarderai, j'ai accs  YT au boulot mais pas au point de m'installer confortablement avec le pop corn pendant 6 minutes  ::D:

----------


## ManusDei

> A ce propos, il y a Usul (qui fait maintenant des chroniques sur la chaine Youtube de Mediapart), qui a fait un truc la-dessus, expliquant qu'au final, ce n'est peut-tre pas les mdias qui auraient propulss Macron, mais Macron qui aurait utilis le fonctionnement actuel des mdias pour que l'on parle de lui. Ca vaut ce que a vaut, mais le propos reste intressant.


Macron l'avait dit lui-mme en se comparant  de la lessive.
http://www.francetvinfo.fr/politique...e_2183225.html

Je connais quelqu'un qui a une bote de marketing qui bondit  chaque nouvelle polmique car  chaque fois c'est des bases du marketing, Macron lance volontairement une phrase qui va faire ragir l'opposition, il les laisse rler quelques jours puis revient tel un deus ex machina avec un son petit air srieux pour expliquer que ces adversaires devraient arrter les polmiques  la noix (pendant que lui s'occupe de l'essentiel). Ca lui permet en plus de se poser au dessus des partis et des querelles politiciennes.

Je sais pas si il peut tenir 5 ans comme a, mais pour l'instant a tient...

----------


## Zirak

> C'est celle-l ?
> https://youtu.be/qdqVztr4VaQ
> 
> Merci pour le lien, a m'intresse (la pauvret des mdias tl me stupfie toujours autant). Je regarderai, j'ai accs  YT au boulot mais pas au point de m'installer confortablement avec le pop corn pendant 6 minutes


Je ne peux pas regarder au boulot, donc je confirme ou j'infirme (avec le bon lien si besoin) en fin d'aprs-midi, une fois rentr.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Je sais pas si il peut tenir 5 ans comme a, mais pour l'instant a tient...


Que peut-il lui arriver ?
Si Hollande a pu tenir 5 ans, il devrait pouvoir y arriver galement.
Aussi bien il n'existe pas de procdure pour se dbarrasser d'un gouvernement ( part la guillotine, mais c'est un peu barbare...).

----------


## Grogro

> Je connais quelqu'un qui a une bote de marketing qui bondit  chaque nouvelle polmique car  chaque fois c'est des bases du marketing, Macron lance volontairement une phrase qui va faire ragir l'opposition, il les laisse rler quelques jours puis revient tel un deus ex machina avec un son petit air srieux pour expliquer que ces adversaires devraient arrter les polmiques  la noix (pendant que lui s'occupe de l'essentiel). Ca lui permet en plus de se poser au dessus des partis et des querelles politiciennes.
> 
> Je sais pas si il peut tenir 5 ans comme a, mais pour l'instant a tient...


Amusant car sur le fond mais pas forcment sur la forme, c'est ce que Sarko faisait  ses dbut de prsident, les premires annes, mais il tait bien plus clivant et polmique. Macron parle d'conomie, Sarko ne parlait que de scurit en balanant toujours un troll plus gros que le prcdent. Un fait divers = une proposition de loi (souvent dj existante). Le temps de la leve de boucliers des dfenseurs des liberts publiques, il tait dj ailleurs. Cette stratgie du rideau de fume permanent a fonctionn pendant quelques annes, d'autant plus que comme aujourd'hui il n'y avait aucune opposition, mais avait us Sarkozy assez vite. Ce qui lui permettait de faire diversion pour viter de voir que la maison brle. Je ne sais pas combien de temps Macron va tenir.

----------


## ManusDei

Je vois une nuance, l o Sarko cherchait principalement  couper la France en deux (et  avoir avec lui les 51% ncessaires) j'ai l'impression que Macron vise uniquement ses opposants politiques et laisse les seconds couteaux (ministres, dputs) servir de fusibles, comme Castaner avec ses "deux ans de vacances" l o Macron n'a parl que d'un "effet d'aubaine" tout en rajoutant que le chmage ne devait pas tre un palliatif  un mauvais management.

Est-ce qu'il vise les chmeurs qui profitent du chomage pour se faire des vacances, ou les entreprises dans lesquels le chmage est la seule alternative au burn out ? Il ne prcise pas, et ne prcisera que si l'opposition lui tombe dessus.

----------


## Zirak

> C'est celle-l ?
> https://youtu.be/qdqVztr4VaQ
> 
> Merci pour le lien, a m'intresse (la pauvret des mdias tl me stupfie toujours autant). Je regarderai, j'ai accs  YT au boulot mais pas au point de m'installer confortablement avec le pop corn pendant 6 minutes


Donc oui je confirme, c'est bien cette vido l.

----------


## ABCIWEB

> A ce propos, il y a Usul (qui fait maintenant des chroniques sur la chaine Youtube de Mediapart), qui a fait un truc la-dessus, expliquant qu'au final, ce n'est peut-tre pas les mdias qui auraient propulss Macron, mais Macron qui aurait utilis le fonctionnement actuel des mdias pour que l'on parle de lui. Ca vaut ce que a vaut, mais le propos reste intressant.


Il y a des liens d'intrts rciproques. 

Bien entendu Macron utilise le fonctionnement des mdias, mais "comme tout le monde". A la diffrence d'un Sarko, son offre tait moins clivante et pouvait correspondre  un plus large panel d'intrts. Il a par ailleurs profit conjointement du dmantlement du PS - auquel il a activement particip avec la complicit d'Hollande et de Valls - ainsi que des casseroles de Fillon qui reprsentait la droite classique, soit un concours de circonstances exceptionnellement favorable pour le rendre vendeur auprs des mdias.
Comme disait Benjamin Griveaux (porte parole d'En Marche dans la vido) : 


> Quand vous mettez une offre politique nouvelle dans un air trs vici ... les gens s'y intressent


Je retiens aussi Thomas Gunol dans cette mme vido :  



> Quand vous exposez des tre humains de manire rptitive  toujours le mme item, on fini par avoir artificiellement une opinion positive, de l'intrt et de la curiosit.


Pour le reste, conclure que les mdias ne roulaient pas intentionnellement pour Macron et qu'il les a roul, c'est une hypothse trs bienveillante pour notre banquier prsident. C'est quand mme dommage qu'un mdia qui se veut aussi srieux que Mediapart ait nglig les intrts qui unissent Macron et Lagardre tout en montrant de nombreuses fois les unes de Paris Match dans la vido !

Un tout petit peu d'histoire : Macron, la vitrine de Lagardre



> Ce dimanche, M. Macron faisait pour la 4me fois depuis lt la couverture du Journal du Dimanche (JDD). Il faisait galement trois jours avant, et l aussi pour la 4me fois dans le mme laps de temps, la couverture de Paris-Match. Un record dans un cas comme dans lautre. Point commun aux deux publications ? Leur propritaire bien-sr, Arnaud Lagardre. Et toute relation daffaire quil aurait pu y avoir entre le banquier dsormais candidat Macron et le groupe Lagardre Active serait bien videmment fortuite
> 
> Ainsi, sans mme remonter  sa mise sur orbite ministrielle et en se contentant de regarder son exposition  partir du moment o il a fait circuler son dpart du gouvernement il y a six mois, M. Macron sest affich en Une de Paris-Match le 11 aot 2016, le 1er septembre, le 24 novembre 2016 et le 9 fvrier 2017. Le JDD lui rservait galement sa premire page le 4 septembre, puis 3 fois en 10 semaines, le 4 dcembre 2016 ainsi que le 15 janvier et le 12 fvrier 2017 ! Aucun autre personnage public ne peut soutenir un tel rythme. A titre de comparaison, mme Franois Fillon, pourtant loin dtre ostracis dans ces rdactions et au centre de toutes les attentions au cur de lhiver dabord pour son succs  la primaire puis pour les casseroles quil trane  ses basques, mme Franois Fillon na donc eu droit qu une seule couverture principale de Match dans la priode et est apparu trois fois en bandeau. Le signe sans doute aussi dun changement de cheval
> 
> Sans doute cette passion soudaine pour M. Macron de la part de ces journaux est-elle le reflet dun engouement spontan de la part des masses pour lex-conseiller du Prince  lElyse. Sans doute en effet. Ou du moins presque sans doute. Car il faudrait tre fort malveillant pour imaginer ne serait-ce que lespace dun instant quil puisse y avoir quelque lien que ce soit avec le rle jou par M. Macron, alors secrtaire gnral adjoint  lElyse en charge des affaires conomiques, dans le dpeage de EADS en 2013 qui permit au groupe Lagardre dempocher un jackpot  2 milliards deuros ( !) et au principal intress de se renflouer  hauteur dune centaine de millions deuros (re !), une rmunration juste et lgitime (ter !) selon le groupe. Comme le dcrivait  lpoque le journal Marianne,  en fait, la ngociation na pas eu lieu avec le ministre, mais entre Marwan Lahoud, numro 2 dEADS, et le tandem Emmanuel Macron, secrtaire gnral adjoint de lElyse et ex-banquier daffaires chez Rothschild, accompagn de David Azma, directeur de lAgence des participations de lEtat, haut fonctionnaire lui aussi pass par le priv, chez Vinci en loccurrence. Un observateur de la ngociation dcrit leur attitude pendant le deal : Ils ont t for-mi-dables ! Enfin des responsables qui grent les participations de lEtat comme sils taient un fonds de pension Il y a des compliments qui tuent . De la mme manire, le fait quil ait t conseiller du mme Lagardre pour la vente de titres de presse du groupe ne saurait constituer, chacun lentend, lbauche dune connivence particulire.
> 
> Pas de mauvais esprit donc. Si M. Macron est  lhonneur des mdias, et plus particulirement de ceux du groupe Lagardre, cest quil reprsente sans nul doute la nouveaut, le renouvellement, et la mise  distance de lesprit de Caste qui lie les pouvoirs mdiatico-politico-financiers en cette priode o un si fort sentiment dgagiste anime les trfonds de notre pays. La preuve : le JDD de ce dimanche titrait sur  Largent de Macron  Sauf que ctait pour mieux se livrer  un portrait  mystique  voire hagiographique de lintress et mettre sur lui laurole de lumire dont certains escomptent tant de retombes sonnantes et trbuchantes.


En cartant la piste de la connivence, peut-tre Mediapart veut-il  vendre des abonnements en se prtendant plus intelligent que les autres, "au dessus de le mle".  Mais d'un point de vue journalistique et informatif, cela ne vaut pas grand chose, en tous cas c'est trs insuffisant pour avoir une vision d'ensemble. 

Au final on pourrait se poser la question de savoir si Macron ne serait pas aussi trs arrangeant avec Mediapart, cela ne cote rien  notre banquier en chef puisqu'au final c'est nous qui payons le manque  gagner de l'tat qu'il accorde  ses premiers de cordes avec des rductions d'impts.  Sans  aller jusqu' affirmer qu'il ait connivence entre les deux, cette vido est selon moi un trs mauvais point pour Mediapart puisqu'en ralit Macron a t trs arrangeant avec Lagardre et Lagardre trs arrangeant avec Macron, alors pourquoi ne pas le mentionner ?

Et les liens de Macron avec les mdias ne s'arrtent pas au seul Lagardre. Voir cet autre article de Franois Cocq pour les arrangements avec M. Drahi qui dtient BFM-TV, RMC, Lexpress, Libration

Cela relativise beaucoup l'hypothse de mdias trop stupides pour tre manipuls  l'insu de leur plein gr  :;):

----------


## Ryu2000

> Bien entendu Macron utilise le fonctionnement des mdias, mais "comme tout le monde". A la diffrence d'un Sarko, son offre tait moins clivante et pouvait correspondre  un plus large panel d'intrts. Il a par ailleurs profit conjointement du dmantlement du PS - auquel il a activement particip avec la complicit d'Hollande et de Valls - ainsi que des casseroles de Fillon qui reprsentait la droite classique, soit un concours de circonstances exceptionnellement favorable pour le rendre vendeur auprs des mdias.


Je ne suis pas d'accord avec toutes les dclarations.
Les mdias taient beaucoup plus sympa avec Macron qu'avec les autres candidats.
Macron est li aux mdias :
Poigne de main polmique avec Emmanuel Macron : mauvaise interprtation pour Ruth Elkrief (VIDEO)



> Un geste entre la journaliste et le candidat  la prsidentielle a suscit la controverse. Alors que certains y voyaient de la connivence, Ruth Elkrief a parl de poigne de main de fin d'interview, tandis que Quotidien a dnonc une intox.


Les mdias et la justice fouinaient pour trouver la moindre reproche  faire  Fillon (la justice tait tonnamment ultra rapide et efficace), ils n'ont pas fait la mme chose avec Macron... 
Ils ont moins fouill les comptes de Macron :
O sont passs les millions de Macron ? Le "brouillard" est lev



> O sont passs les millions d'Emmanuel Macron ? "L'Obs" posait la question au dbut de l'anne dans une enqute sur la fortune personnelle de l'ex-banquier d'affaires. Grant, puis associ-grant de la banque Rothschild, *Macron a empoch plusieurs millions d'euros avant de devenir secrtaire gnral adjoint de l'Elyse.
> 
> Pourtant, ces sommes ne figurent pas dans la dclaration de patrimoine du candidat  la prsidentielle*. Un "manque de cohrence" relev par l'association Anticor (contre la corruption), qui a saisi la Haute Autorit pour la transparence de la vie publique (HATVP).


 la base Macron ne reprsentait rien du tout, c'tait juste l'ancien ministre de l'conomie d'Hollande.
Tous les mdias le mettaient en avant, les sondages lui donnaient un gros score.
Comment les mdias ont fabriqu le candidat Macron
Emmanuel Macron et les mdias: mais pourquoi tant de unes ?

=======
Macron ne reprsente pas un plus large panel, au contraire depuis le dbut, on voit clairement que c'est le candidat des banques, des mdias, des gros patrons, de l'UE (donc pas des groupes trs populaire).
Du temps de Sarkozy c'tait la mode de l'inscurit, il disait vouloir lutter contre la dlinquance, donc a parlait  plus de monde.

=======
Le PS et l'UMP ne feront plus de primaire.
Hamon est pass  la place de Valls, Fillon est pass  la place de Jup.
Ils n'taient pas soutenu par leur parti respectif.

Jespre que la prsidentielle de 2022 (si Macron tient jusqu' l) sera un peu moins pourri.

----------


## Grogro

> Pour le reste, conclure que les mdias ne roulaient pas intentionnellement pour Macron et qu'il les a roul, c'est une hypothse trs bienveillante pour notre banquier prsident. C'est quand mme dommage qu'un mdia qui se veut aussi srieux que Mediapart ait nglig les intrts qui unissent Macron et Lagardre tout en montrant de nombreuses fois les unes de Paris Match dans la vido !


Usul dit que plutt que d'imaginer que l'argent des propritaire des merdias peut rellement tout acheter, il est plus simple d'analyser les mcaniques des mdias et de jouer la carte de la sduction pour mieux les manipuler. Ce qui n'empche nullement les propritaires des mdias d'impulser une ligne ditoriale. Ligne ditoriale qui est concordante avec le "projeeeeet" de Macron. Sarko avait jou sur tous les tableau pour avoir 98% des mdias qui lui lche la main pendant 8-9 ans. La sduction, la manipulation, la people-isation de la politique, la fusion entre le show-business et la politique, la stratgie d'occupation permanente du terrain, la pression verticale (il a fait virer normment de journalistes,  commencer par Plenel puisqu'il ne pouvait l'acheter comme Colombani et Minc). Macron est un bon metteur en scne, mais ce n'est pas un animal politique. 




> Au final on pourrait se poser la question de savoir si Macron ne serait pas aussi trs arrangeant avec Mediapart, cela ne cote rien  notre banquier en chef puisqu'au final c'est nous qui payons le manque  gagner de l'tat qu'il accorde  ses premiers de cordes avec des rductions d'impts.  Sans  aller jusqu' affirmer qu'il ait connivence entre les deux, cette vido est selon moi un trs mauvais point pour Mediapart puisqu'en ralit Macron a t trs arrangeant avec Lagardre et Lagardre trs arrangeant avec Macron, alors pourquoi ne pas le mentionner ?


S'il est complaisant voire de connivence avec Mediapart, il n'a pas tort du point de vue tactique. Son mouvement politique est tout neuf et n'a pas encore eu le temps de se salir les mains, surtout sans ancrage local. Aprs avoir liquid le PS, son principal adversaire en face est la droite classique. Ca tombe bien, on a depuis l're de la rpublique immobilire une des droites les plus corrompue au monde, donc il y a matire  creuser contre ses adversaires. Surtout s'il la joue assez finement pour donner un os  ronger  Plenel de temps  autres. S'ils enfoncent les pourritures qui ont coul la France je vais pas m'en plaindre.

----------


## Grogro

Un nime signe ngatif pour le march immo : http://eric-verhaeghe.entreprise.new...arreter-le-pel

Eclatera-t-elle enfin la bulle immobilire ? Sachant qu'avec la rforme de la taxe d'habitation, on peut s'attendre raisonnablement  ce que la taxe foncire explose littralement  partir de 2018. Sans compter le serpent de mer de la taxe sur les loyers fictifs, ou carrment la dernire lubie de France-Stratgie soi-disant dmentie par le gouvernement, la rforme de l'ISF qui est une incitation pour les gros bailleurs  liquider leurs patrimoine immo.

https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Courbe_de_Friggit

----------


## ABCIWEB

> Usul dit que plutt que d'imaginer que l'argent des propritaire des merdias peut rellement tout acheter, il est plus simple d'analyser les mcaniques des mdias et de jouer la carte de la sduction pour mieux les manipuler. Ce qui n'empche nullement les propritaires des mdias d'impulser une ligne ditoriale. Ligne ditoriale qui est concordante avec le "projeeeeet" de Macron.


Je n'ai pas dit que Macron ne jouait pas aussi la carte de la sduction. Bien entendu qu'il a intrt de jouer sur tous les tableaux. Mais quand on fait un article qui se veut srieux - ce que j'attends  priori de la part de MediaPart - on analyse toutes les composantes d'un problme. 

Constater simplement que les mdias vendent ce qui leur rapportent le plus n'est pas une dcouverte et c'est insuffisant pour faire le tour de la question. Avant qu'il devienne vendeur par le seul fait qu'il avait t trs expos - donc connu et suscitant l'intrt - il a fallu commencer par faire beaucoup de pub au dpart. Les premires unes de Paris Macth sur Macron ne faisaient pas un gros buzz,  tel point que personne n'y croyait. 

Le doute sur Macron a d'ailleurs dur trs longtemps, bien aprs les premires unes et soutiens des mdias, c'est assez rcent pour que l'on s'en souvienne. Durant plusieurs mois, Macron a t sur-reprsent bien au del de son seuil d'intrt pour le public. Dans cette priode l, c'est bien les directions de ces journaux qui l'ont mis en avant, sans considration pour la rentabilit du produit Macron qui n'tait pas suffisante pour justifier ce choix.

En creusant la piste d'un choix ditorial initial non justifi par la simple rentabilit du produit, on trouve beaucoup de matire, cf. articles de Franois Cocq dans mon prcdent message. Je dis donc simplement que le journaliste qui a pondu cette vido n'a pas fait son travail correctement en en faisant aucune mention. Il donne une analyse du problme qui peut se comprendre pour la continuit et la fin du processus, mais rien sur les conditions initiales. 

En d'autres termes, il faut une impulsion initiale pour qu'un corps acquire une vitesse suffisante  sa mise en orbite. Dans la vido, on nous dit simplement qu'une fois en orbite a continue de tourner tout seul. Mais rien sur le lanceur, pourtant c'est bien lui qui devrait susciter le plus d'intrt. Ou alors on a pas la mme conception du journalisme.

----------


## Mat.M

> Je connais quelqu'un qui a une bote de marketing qui bondit  chaque nouvelle polmique car  chaque fois c'est des bases du marketing,


pour moi cela n'a rien d'extraordinaire cela s'appelle faire le buzz...c'est exact c'est l'essence mme de la com'



> Macron lance volontairement une phrase qui va faire ragir l'opposition, il les laisse rler quelques jours puis revient tel un deus ex machina avec un son petit air srieux pour expliquer que ces adversaires devraient arrter les polmiques  la noix (pendant que lui s'occupe de l'essentiel). Ca lui permet en plus de se poser au dessus des partis et des querelles politiciennes.


E.Macron n'invente rien dans son style de gouvernance...il ne fait qu'appliquer la devise "diviser pour mieux rgner"

Dans un style plus "machaviel" je prferrais Franois Hollande car il avait plus de subtilit  mon got..
Allez hop un petit copier-coller de Ouiquipedia



> En politique et en sociologie, diviser pour rgner (du latin divide et impera) est une stratgie visant  semer la discorde et  opposer les lments d'un tout pour les affaiblir et  user de son pouvoir pour les influencer. Cela permet de rduire des concentrations de pouvoir en lments qui ont moins de puissance que celui qui met en uvre la stratgie, et permet de rgner sur une population alors que cette dernire, si elle tait unie, aurait les moyens de faire tomber le pouvoir en question1.
> 
> La maxime divide et impera est attribu  Ludo de Sion2,3.

----------


## Mat.M

> Mais avec la confiscation du pouvoir par les banquiers - financiarisation de l'conomie - le temps de la comptence, du partage quitable des taches et des ressources est termin.


ah ben tiens, rebelote a faisait longtemps qu'on n'avait pas crit que les banquiers sont les mchants et les programmeurs les gentils... ::roll:: 
forcment oui un programmeur puisqu'il manipule du code binaire finit aussi par avoir l'esprit binaire et manichiste sans aucun nuance, les banques et les capitalistes sont des mchants assoiffs de pouvoir que doivent subir les gentils monsieur-tout-le-monde  ::mrgreen:: 
et puis si je demande un emprunt pour acheter un logement je vais attendre que l'argent tombe du ciel ?

Pourtant le secteur bancaire , considr comme l'axe du mal , a donne bien du travail  des milliers de salaris en France, non ?

----------


## ABCIWEB

> ah ben tiens, rebelote a faisait longtemps qu'on n'avait pas crit que les banquiers sont les mchants et les programmeurs les gentils...
> forcment oui un programmeur puisqu'il manipule du code binaire finit aussi par avoir l'esprit binaire et manichiste sans aucun nuance, les banques et les capitalistes sont des mchants assoiffs de pouvoir que doivent subir les gentils monsieur-tout-le-monde 
> et puis si je demande un emprunt pour acheter un logement je vais attendre que l'argent tombe du ciel ?
> 
> Pourtant le secteur bancaire, considr comme l'axe du mal , a donne bien du travail  des milliers de salaris en France, non ?


C'est l'irresponsabilit des banquiers qui a caus la crise de 2008 que les peuples ont pays par des restrictions budgtaire et des difficults pour emprunter. Sans liquidit, les banquiers ne prenaient plus aucun risque dans l'conomie relle puisqu'ils avaient dj tout grill dans des spculations hasardeuses. L'Europe a inject environ 1000 milliards d'euros pour soutenir les banques... une paille sans doute ? Et les mmes nolibraux viennent nous rebattre les oreilles pour un dficit de 3%.

Quand aux dgts de la financiarisation de l'conomie, je te laisse chercher, la doc ne manque pas. Et tu viens les dfendre la fleur au fusil en nous racontant que c'est bien pratique quand mme pour acheter un logement et qu'ils ont des employs ? 

Je connais par ailleurs assez d'employs de banque trs mcontents du travail qu'ils font ainsi que leurs salaires misrables en regard de leur qualification. Ne viens pas raconter que c'est un modle d'excellence, c'est tout le contraire et leurs pratiques commerciales sont dtestables au plus haut point. Il y a un peu plus de vingt ans, un responsable d'agence me rsumait son mtier ainsi : "un banquier c'est quelqu'un qui te prte un parapluie quand il fait beau et qui te le confisque ds qu'il pleut". Depuis les choses n'ont fait qu'empirer, augmentation des frais de tenue de compte, frais de retrait dans les distributeurs provenant d'une autre banque, agios  des taux indcents, etc. 

Personne ne critique le principe d'une banque, mais le pouvoir qu'elles ont pris et la gestion qu'elles font de l'argent qui leur est confi. Mais cela a du t'chapper... esprit binaire et manichiste sans aucune nuance disais-tu, en effet tu sais de quoi tu parles  :;):

----------


## Ryu2000

> Pourtant le secteur bancaire , considr comme l'axe du mal , a donne bien du travail  des milliers de salaris en France, non ?


Ce n'est pas un argument, le trafic d'hrone, de crack, de mthamphtamine, donne galement du travail  des milliers de personnes en France et c'est pas pour autant que c'est bien...
Les proxntes donnent du travail  des gens.

Et quand on utilise le mot "banquier" c'est une figure de style, ce n'est pas l'intgralit des banquiers, ce sont les responsables des grosses banques, on parle de gens comme Blythe Masters (JP Morgan).




> Eclatera-t-elle enfin la bulle immobilire ?


Il faudra bien que a arrive un jour.
Mais a peut prendre encore 20 ou 30 ans, on sait pas. (surement beaucoup moins)

a va tre triste pour ceux qui vont faire un prt pour construire/acheter une maison, ils vont s'endetter sur 25 ans pour payer un truc qui aura perdu beaucoup de valeur (imaginez vous remboursez 300 000 et  la fin la maison en vaut 100 000, bon cela dit vous avez une maison, ce qui vaudra toujours quelque chose, contrairement aux monnaies bas sur rien, comme le dollar et l'euro).
Par contre a va tre sympa pour ceux qui achterons de l'immobilier aprs l'explosion de la bulle immobilire.

----------


## Grogro

> Pourtant le secteur bancaire , considr comme l'axe du mal , a donne bien du travail  des milliers de salaris en France, non ?


Creuser des trous le matin et les reboucher l'aprs midi, ce serait aussi "donner du travail  des milliers de personnes". Est-ce utile pour autant ?

PS : quand les gens parlent du pouvoir de nuisance des banksters, ils ne parlent videmment pas de la montique, mais de la finance de march. Et du contrle par la dette.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Creuser des trous le matin et les reboucher l'aprs midi, ce serait aussi "donner du travail  des milliers de personnes". Est-ce utile pour autant ?


Quelque part, oui.
Si a permet de faire du plein emploi.

Il y a beaucoup de monde qui prfraient faire un travail inutile que de ne pas travailler du tout.
Il y a eu des culture qui faisaient bosser tout le monde, je crois par exemple que l'URSS faisait a ? Il ont cr des jobs du genre : rester dans l'ascenseur pour appuyer sur les boutons  la place des utilisateurs.
Je crois qu'en Core du Nord il y a galement le plein emploi, les gens ne doivent surement pas faire de grosse journe.

Parce que ne pas avoir de boulot, c'est pas fun pour tout le monde.
Si t'es  la campagne et que tu fais du jardin, du bricolage, etc, a peut aller.
Mais le gars en ville dans un appartement  de quoi attraper l'envie de se pendre.
C'est pas cool d'tre en dehors de la socit de cette faon.

----------


## Mdinoc

Mais a bouffe plus de ressources que de simplement rduire les heures de tout le monde en les payant autant (parce qu'en plus, il faut payer le carburant pour aller jusqu'au champ de trous). On a plus de gens que de travail, mais vu qu'on veut maintenir les salaires horaires le plus bas possible au profit des dividendes...

----------


## Invit

> Quelque part, oui.
> Si a permet de faire du plein emploi.
> 
> Il y a beaucoup de monde qui prfraient faire un travail inutile que de ne pas travailler du tout.
> Il y a eu des culture qui faisaient bosser tout le monde, je crois par exemple que l'URSS faisait a ? Il ont cr des jobs du genre : rester dans l'ascenseur pour appuyer sur les boutons  la place des utilisateurs.
> Je crois qu'en Core du Nord il y a galement le plein emploi, les gens ne doivent surement pas faire de grosse journe.
> 
> Parce que ne pas avoir de boulot, c'est pas fun pour tout le monde.
> Si t'es  la campagne et que tu fais du jardin, du bricolage, etc, a peut aller.
> ...


Je ne suis pas convaincu que beaucoup de personnes seraient aptes  travailler pour travailler, gnralement on cherche  effectuer des tches qui ont un impact lorsqu'on travaille.

Bosser dans un ascenseur toute une journe pour appuyer sur des boutons me donnerai plus envie de me pendre que de rester dans mon appartement.

C'est sr que ne pas avoir de boulot s'est pas fun, mais personnellement, je trouve qu'avoir un boulot o l'on se sent inutile est encore moins fun.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Je ne suis pas convaincu que beaucoup de personnes seraient aptes  travailler pour travailler, gnralement on cherche  effectuer des tches qui ont un impact lorsqu'on travaille.


Non mais on peut crer des travailles utiles qui ont un vrai impact, l c'tait juste un exemple.

Bon alors l a va tre le bordel parce que j'ai du mal  organiser les ides :
Je trouve que quand on travail dans un bureau on a pas le sentiment de la satisfaction du travail accompli et de l'utilit.
Parfois un grand groupe va commander un logiciel, pendant 3 ans le logiciel va tre en dveloppement, au final il ne sera jamais utilis (ce genre de cas doit bien arriver parfois).
Les dveloppeurs ont pass 3 ans pour rien.

Est-ce que vous trouvez que c'est panouissant de remplir des classeur Excel pendant des dcennies ?

tre dveloppeur c'est sympa, parce qu'il y a du travail de conception, des problmes techniques  surmonter, des nouvelles technologies  apprendre  utiliser, etc...
Mais bon, un maon par exemple, il arrive, il monte un mur, et l il voit le travail rel et utile.
Un oprateur  l'usine fait des milliers de pice par jour, l aussi t'as le sens du travail accompli, mme si c'est chiant.
Il est trs difficile de savoir si un gars dans un bureau bosse ou glande, des fois il rentre le soir et il se dit "j'ai rien foutu aujourd'hui".

Je trouve que dvelopper un logiciel pendant des annes, c'est moins satisfaisant que d'autres jobs.
Cela dit c'est encore trs cool dveloppeur il y a des tonnes de jobs de bureau qui ont beaucoup moins de sens.

----------


## Gunny

On en revient au revenu de base universel : on saute l'tape du job bidon et on paye directement les gens.
En bonus, les gens auront alors le temps libre de poursuivre leurs passions : art, bricolage, enfants, artisanat, etc. En corollaire  cela, a permettra  beaucoup d'avoir une activit rmunre indpendante qui n'est pas possible actuellement : mettons que je veuille ouvrir un petit caf, ou un atelier de rparation lectronique, ou que je fabrique des objets en bois. Comme j'ai pas beaucoup de clients/je travaille peu/lentement, etc, je ne fait qu'un bnfice de 300 par mois. Aujourd'hui on ne peut pas survivre ( moins d'avoir quelqu'un pour payer le reste des factures). Avec le revenu universel, a vous fait 300 en plus de ce que vous avez normalement. On pourrait voir une explosion des petits commerces, ateliers, etc. et avoir une population panouie et un pays vivant.

----------


## Invit

> On en revient au revenu de base universel : on saute l'tape du job bidon et on paye directement les gens.
> En bonus, les gens auront alors le temps libre de poursuivre leurs passions : art, bricolage, enfants, artisanat, etc. En corollaire  cela, a permettra  beaucoup d'avoir une activit rmunre indpendante qui n'est pas possible actuellement : mettons que je veuille ouvrir un petit caf, ou un atelier de rparation lectronique, ou que je fabrique des objets en bois. Comme j'ai pas beaucoup de clients/je travaille peu/lentement, etc, je ne fait qu'un bnfice de 300 par mois. Aujourd'hui on ne peut pas survivre ( moins d'avoir quelqu'un pour payer le reste des factures). Avec le revenu universel, a vous fait 300 en plus de ce que vous avez normalement. On pourrait voir une explosion des petits commerces, ateliers, etc. et avoir une population panouie et un pays vivant.


Et en bonus du bonus, viendront les initiatives d'entreprises qui ne rapportent pas d'argent  court et moyen terme mais peuvent btir l'avenir. 
Ma part utopiste se porte bien  :8-):

----------


## Ryu2000

a marche pas le revenu universel :
- si on donne de l'argent  tout le monde, a revient au mme que si on donne pas d'argent du tout (les prix augmentent/la monnaie perd de sa valeur, voyez a comme vous voulez, mais au final a s'annule)
- le revenu universel existe dj a s'appelle le RSA
- c'est voulu par les gros patrons pour supprimer des droits et payer moins ("t'as pas besoin d'augmentation, puisque t'as le revenu universel")
- etc

Et comment le mettre en place ?
Je ne sais pas si vous savez mais il n'y a plus de banque de France qui met de la monnaie.
Donc si c'est pour s'endetter encore plus au niveau des banques, je vois pas lintrt.

Et qu'est-ce que devront faire les gens pour en bnficier, il faut bien une repartie.
Si il suffit de vivre lgalement en France pour toucher de l'argent automatiquement, c'est dgueulasse pour tous les autres peuples.

L'UE impose l'austrit, on doit faire des conomies et pas refiler 500  tout le monde chaque mois...




> les gens auront alors le temps libre de poursuivre leurs passions : art, bricolage, enfants, artisanat, etc.


Mais arrtez le dlire, les gens resteront devant la TV  regarder les ch'tis vs les marseillais ou pire hanouna...
Les tudiants, qui foutent dj rien aujourd'hui, en feront encore moins...

Bon de toute faon a ne sert  rien d'en parler, puisque la dcision ne nous appartient pas, le gouvernement s'en fout de ce que vous pensez.
Que vous soyez pour ou contre, a n'influe pas, si le gouvernement le met en place un jour ou pas, vous n'aurez pas votre mot  dire.
Vous croyez qu'un rfrendum sera organis et respect un jour ? ^^

 la limite un systme o on bosse 3 jours par semaine ou quelque chose du genre, ce serait plus raliste qu'un revenu universel...

----------


## Invit

> Je trouve que quand on travail dans un bureau on a pas le sentiment de la satisfaction du travail accompli et de l'utilit.
> Parfois un grand groupe va commander un logiciel, pendant 3 ans le logiciel va tre en dveloppement, au final il ne sera jamais utilis (ce genre de cas doit bien arriver parfois).
> Les dveloppeurs ont pass 3 ans pour rien.


Si un grand groupe commande un logiciel qui demande 3 ans de dveloppement, il y a trs peu de chance qui ne l'utilise pas, sa serait une perte de temps et une perte financire norme. 




> tre dveloppeur c'est sympa, parce qu'il y a du travail de conception, des problmes techniques  surmonter, des nouvelles technologies  apprendre  utiliser, etc...
> Mais bon, un maon par exemple, il arrive, il monte un mur, et l il voit le travail rel et utile.
> Un oprateur  l'usine fait des milliers de pice par jour, l aussi t'as le sens du travail accompli, mme si c'est chiant.
> Il est trs difficile de savoir si un gars dans un bureau bosse ou glande, des fois il rentre le soir et il se dit "j'ai rien foutu aujourd'hui".


La seule diffrence s'est que, dans le cas du maon ou de l'oprateur  l'usine, le rsultat du travail est tangible. 
Je peux aussi te dire qu'un gars avec tches utiles qui n'a rien foutu de sa journe, sa se sent et sa se voit.




> Je trouve que dvelopper un logiciel pendant des annes, c'est moins satisfaisant que d'autres jobs.
> Cela dit c'est encore trs cool dveloppeur il y a des tonnes de jobs de bureau qui ont beaucoup moins de sens.


Personnellement, je prfre faire du dveloppement en interne, je vois directement l'intrt de mon travail et je sais ce que sa apporte  mes collgues.

----------


## ManusDei

> pour moi cela n'a rien d'extraordinaire cela s'appelle faire le buzz...c'est exact c'est l'essence mme de la com'


Encore faut il le faire correctement. Macron arrive plutt bien  donner l'impression de rester au-dessus de la mle et de dbarquer quand il veut, ce qui n'tait pas le cas de ces prdcesseurs.




> Dans un style plus "machaviel" je prferrais Franois Hollande car il avait plus de subtilit  mon got..


Vu ce que a a donn en terme de popularit, j'aurais cit n'importe qui sauf monsieur 4%.

----------


## el_slapper

> Si un grand groupe commande un logiciel qui demande 3 ans de dveloppement, il y a trs peu de chance qui ne l'utilise pas, sa serait une perte de temps et une perte financire norme.


dj vu 6 ans - 60 personnes  plein temps - de boulot mis  la poubelle(et c'tait vident ds le dbut). Juste inutilisable. Le VP avait sign la specs dfinitive deux ans avant le dbut du projet, et il tait hors de question  ses yeux de modifier ne serait-ce qu'une seule virgule. Mme si il y avait une erreur(il y en avait trs peu, Accenture avait fait du bon boulot, pour une fois), ou bien si le contexte avait chang, rendant le paragraphe obsolte(et a, il y en avait plein).




> La seule diffrence s'est que, dans le cas du maon ou de l'oprateur  l'usine, le rsultat du travail est tangible. 
> Je peux aussi te dire qu'un gars avec tches utiles qui n'a rien foutu de sa journe, sa se sent et sa se voit.


l, par contre d'accord. J'avais un peu le blues au boulot, et je viens de trouver un bug qui aurait tu des gens. 2 ans aprs avoir crit un script de test automatiques, qui n'avait jamais rien attrap, pas mme une typo. Quand soudain tu sais  quoi tu sers, tout de suite, a va mieux.




> Personnellement, je prfre faire du dveloppement en interne, je vois directement l'intrt de mon travail et je sais ce que sa apporte  mes collgues.


Les deux ont leur charme. Mes collgues dveloppeurs pour nos clients, qui eux facilitent la vie des travailleurs des hpitaux se sentent assez valoriss. Moi qui chope leurs rares mais dangereux bugs par du travail en interne aussi.

----------


## Grogro

> Si un grand groupe commande un logiciel qui demande 3 ans de dveloppement, il y a trs peu de chance qui ne l'utilise pas, sa serait une perte de temps et une perte financire norme.


Et pourtant, c'est un grand classique crois-moi. Le nombre de projets qui se cassent la gueule, parce qu'ils sont bancals ds le dbut, parce que le management est  la rue ct MOA, ct MOE, ou des deux cts qui souvent n'arrivent pas  communiquer. Parce que les analystes n'ont pas la connaissance mtier pour cerner rellement les besoins. Parce que le projet correspondait  un besoin commercial qui a chang en deux ans de dveloppement. Ou N personnes qui travaillent sur un service + ou -  plein temps, qui ne sera jamais propos au client final pour une raison X ou Y. J'en passe et des meilleures. Tout a, c'est du vcu. Mais ce n'est pas une perte de temps pour tout le monde. On apprend normment. Tu es PO et tu vois 3 ans de dveloppement et de conception foutu  la poubelle ? Oui mais tu auras peut-tre pu apprendre une nouvelle organisation de travail pour ton SI, plus efficace, plus pro-active. Tes quipes en interne auront progress techniquement. Des modules seront peut-tre utilisables. Tout ne sera pas forcment perdu.

Ne jamais croire que le priv est ncessairement rationnel parce que la pense dominante dit que le march est par nature efficient.

----------


## Invit

> Et pourtant, c'est un grand classique crois-moi. Le nombre de projets qui se cassent la gueule, parce qu'ils sont bancals ds le dbut, parce que le management est  la rue ct MOA, ct MOE, ou des deux cts qui souvent n'arrivent pas  communiquer. Parce que les analystes n'ont pas la connaissance mtier pour cerner rellement les besoins. Parce que le projet correspondait  un besoin commercial qui a chang en deux ans de dveloppement. Ou N personnes qui travaillent sur un service + ou -  plein temps, qui ne sera jamais propos au client final pour une raison X ou Y. J'en passe et des meilleures. Tout a, c'est du vcu. Mais ce n'est pas une perte de temps pour tout le monde. On apprend normment. Tu es PO et tu vois 3 ans de dveloppement et de conception foutu  la poubelle ? Oui mais tu auras peut-tre pu apprendre une nouvelle organisation de travail pour ton SI, plus efficace, plus pro-active. Tes quipes en interne auront progress techniquement. Des modules seront peut-tre utilisables. Tout ne sera pas forcment perdu.
> 
> Ne jamais croire que le priv est ncessairement rationnel parce que la pense dominante dit que le march est par nature efficient.


Je suis encore tout jeune dans le monde du travail, donc c'est vrai que je n'ai jamais vcu une tel exprience, mais de ce que je comprends sa risque de m'arriver un jour ^^.
Au passage, actuellement je fais de la maintenance et de la mise  jour de logiciel dans mon entreprise, donc je n'ai pas de projet sur plusieurs annes et c'est probablement pour sa que je suis satisfait de ce que je fais (on voit trs vite le rsultat de son travail). Mais, je me demande o l'on trouve cette satisfaction dans un projet de plusieurs annes, et c'est souvent cette question  laquelle je n'ai pas de rponse qui me fait fuir les gros projets. Toi qui a dj travaill sur ce genre de projet, aurais-tu une rponse ?  ::):

----------


## Jon Shannow

Il ne faut pas croire que les projets de plusieurs annes sont dfinis un jour, puis hop x annes plus tard on livre et c'est fini !

Le projet avance selon un rythme dfini, il est livr par tapes et l'avancement se voit. Il y a des tests de raliser  chaque tape, des remontes d'infos, etc...

Bref, les gros projets sont en fait une multitude de petits sous-projets qui, bien imbriqus donnent un zoli gros projet.

----------


## Grogro

> Je suis encore tout jeune dans le monde du travail, donc c'est vrai que je n'ai jamais vcu une tel exprience, mais de ce que je comprends sa risque de m'arriver un jour ^^.
> Au passage, actuellement je fais de la maintenance et de la mise  jour de logiciel dans mon entreprise, donc je n'ai pas de projet sur plusieurs annes et c'est probablement pour sa que je suis satisfait de ce que je fais (on voit trs vite le rsultat de son travail). Mais, je me demande o l'on trouve cette satisfaction dans un projet de plusieurs annes, et c'est souvent cette question  laquelle je n'ai pas de rponse qui me fait fuir les gros projets. Toi qui a dj travaill sur ce genre de projet, aurais-tu une rponse ?


Parce qu'il faut tout apprendre.
Parce que c'est, parfois, partir de zro sans s'encombrer de l'existant.
Parce que, techniquement, c'est beaucoup plus grisant, de partir sur une architecture moderne.
Parce qu'on a l'opportunit (d'essayer) de ne pas reproduire les erreurs de l'existant. On fera d'autres erreurs, on apprendra d'icelles.
Parce que ce genre de projet nous force  sortir de notre zone de confort. 

Et mme si le projet va au casse-pipe, individuellement c'est beaucoup plus enrichissant et c'est bankable pour la suite.

----------


## Mat.M

> Ne viens pas raconter que c'est un modle d'excellence,


je n'ai jamais cris que le modle de fonctionnement d'une banque un modle d'excellence ne pas me rapporter des propos que je n'ai pas tenus merci sinon soit mon message n'a pas t compris soit c'est de la mauvaise foi.

Je n'ai pas de parti pris...
A qui la faute ? Aux banques qui poussent  s'endetter, aux consommateurs qui ne font pas attention, aux politiques trop laxistes et qui ne rgulent pas assez ?  ::roll:: 




> C'est l'irresponsabilit des banquiers qui a caus la crise de 2008 que les peuples ont pays par des restrictions budgtaire et des difficults pour emprunter.


ce n'est pas que a.
La crise de 2008 n'est pas qu'un problme de restrictions budgtaires a n'a rien  voir avec les dpenses publiques si on considre que les USA sont une conomie librale...

la crise de 2008 a clat parce que les mnages se sont surendetts effectivement   cause des banques qui poussaient les mnages  prendre des produits financiers.
Et puisque les salaires n'augmentaient pas assez parmi les mnages et les consommateurs ben a n'a pas pu tenir longtemps , l'insolvabilit des mnages et donc des banques par le jeu d'critures comptables s'est diffuse.

Mettons que je dirige une banque et que je prte  1000 mnages un certain volume de fonds financiers si ces 1000 mnages ne peuvent pas rembourser leurs crdits donc deviennent insolvables eh bien je coule moi aussi parce que niveau trsorerie je suis en ngatif c'est tout bte  comprendre...




> Et tu viens les dfendre la fleur au fusil en nous racontant que c'est bien pratique quand mme pour acheter un logement et qu'ils ont des employs ?


mon message encore une fois a t mal compris ...bon c'est vrai que c'est de ma faute je n'ai pas t assez explicite.

Quand je parle d'acheter un logement il faut bien contracter un prt pour avoir des fonds financiers pour pouvoir payer le logement  l'achat, non ? 

Si tu veux acheter un studio ou un appartement tu est contraint de passer par une banque ? Non ? 

Et sans passer par un organisme bancaire je ne vois pas trop comment on peut faire pour obtenir un prt....
donc au final le service propos par les  banques dont tu fais la critique avec des priphrases  c'est un mal ncessaire..



> Je connais par ailleurs assez d'employs de banque trs mcontents du travail qu'ils font ainsi que leurs salaires misrables en regard de leur qualification.


bah tu en connais toi des gens qui sont contents au travail ?




> Creuser des trous le matin et les reboucher l'aprs midi, ce serait aussi "donner du travail  des milliers de personnes". Est-ce utile pour autant ?


euhh creuser des trous et les reboucher c'est par dfinition de l'emploi des cadres ?  ::aie:: 



> PS : quand les gens parlent du pouvoir de nuisance des banksters, ils ne parlent videmment pas de la montique, mais de la finance de march. Et du contrle par la dette.


ok mais ABCIWEB aurait d prciser...




> Quelque part, oui.
> Si a permet de faire du plein emploi.
> Il y a beaucoup de monde qui prfraient faire un travail inutile que de ne pas travailler du tout.
> .


oui d'accord il vaut mieux mettre des gens sur un travail inutile que de les laisser sans travail on est presque en plein dans la vision du Medef et de son prsident  ::mrgreen:: 
Cependant faire travailler des gens sur un travail inutile non seulement a n'apporte aucune producitivit au sens premier du terme c'est--dire le produit du travail comme objectivit mais aussi a n'apporte strictement aucune valeur ajoute  la croissance conomique..

pour faire archi-simple a n'apporte pas de pierre  l'difice.
Cependant l'conomie et le monde du travail ce n'est pas aussi rationnel que a...
a conduit parfois  des situations absurdes et kafkaennes

----------


## Invit

> bah tu en connais toi des gens qui sont contents au travail ?.


Bien sr qu'il y a des gens qui sont contents au travail, il y a des hauts et des bas (comme dans le vie de tout les jours) mais si on fait quelque chose qui nous plait et qu'on est pay en consquence, il n'y a pas de raison de ne pas tre content au travail (je gnralise normment bien sur).

----------


## Invit

> Parce qu'il faut tout apprendre.
> Parce que c'est, parfois, partir de zro sans s'encombrer de l'existant.
> Parce que, techniquement, c'est beaucoup plus grisant, de partir sur une architecture moderne.
> Parce qu'on a l'opportunit (d'essayer) de ne pas reproduire les erreurs de l'existant. On fera d'autres erreurs, on apprendra d'icelles.
> Parce que ce genre de projet nous force  sortir de notre zone de confort. 
> 
> Et mme si le projet va au casse-pipe, individuellement c'est beaucoup plus enrichissant et c'est bankable pour la suite.


Dit comme sa, sa a l'air assez intressant ! 
Je pense qu'il faut que je me fasse ma propre exprience pour pouvoir me fixer un avis et voir si j'adhre  ce genre de projet.
Merci pour l'info en tout cas !  ::):

----------


## Grogro

> euhh creuser des trous et les reboucher c'est par dfinition de l'emploi des cadres ?


Allumer des feux et teindre l'incendie en urgence tu veux dire  ::aie::  ? Mais je n'ai pas dit que nous autres "cadres", ou plutt proltaires de l'IT ternels prestataires, nous avons un travail "utile".

----------


## ABCIWEB

> A qui la faute ? Aux banques qui poussent  s'endetter, aux consommateurs qui ne font pas attention, aux politiques trop laxistes et qui ne rgulent pas assez ?


On peut ventuellement incriminer les consommateurs pour les prts  la consommation courante (tv, quipement), mais pas sur l'achat immobilier qui reprsente des sommes beaucoup plus importantes qui se fait avec l'accord et les conseils du prteur qui est le professionnel rfrent.




> Mettons que je dirige une banque et que je prte  1000 mnages un certain volume de fonds financiers si ces 1000 mnages ne peuvent pas rembourser leurs crdits donc deviennent insolvables eh bien je coule moi aussi parce que niveau trsorerie je suis en ngatif c'est tout bte  comprendre...


Si tu te trouve dans ce cas, c'est que tu es incomptent pour exercer la profession de banquier et c'est prcisment ce qu'on leur reproche. Ce sont eux qui ont fait des prts inconsidrs simplement parce que cela leur rapportait beaucoup d'argent.

Ensuite sachant que ces emprunts taient trs (trop) risqus ils ont dilu ces risques par la titrisation et la cration de produits complexes qui ne les mentionnaient pas explicitement. C'est ainsi par exemple que des villes franaises ont t piges par Dexia.

Et donc effectivement, les politiques ne rgulaient pas suffisamment l'activit des banques qui en ont profit pour faire n'importe quoi (mais c'tait aussi  la demande des banques), et c'est  peine mieux aujourd'hui.

Dois-je galement rappeler les exploits de Goldman Sachs pour ses conseils aviss  la Grce, ce qui leur a permis d'engranger des gros bnfices tout en participant  l'acclration de la faillite du pays. 




> Quand je parle d'acheter un logement il faut bien contracter un prt pour avoir des fonds financiers pour pouvoir payer le logement  l'achat, non ? 
> Si tu veux acheter un studio ou un appartement tu est contraint de passer par une banque ? Non ? 
> donc au final le service propos par les  banques dont tu fais la critique avec des priphrases c'est un mal ncessaire.


Je ne sais pas si tu te rends compte de la stupidit de cet argument. Si je veux acheter du pain, je vais chez un boulanger. Pour autant j'ai bien le droit de me plaindre s'il me vend du pain empoisonn, ou s'il double ses prix sans raison simplement parce que a l'arrange. Non ?

Personne ne leur reprocherait de faire leur mtier correctement, mais ils ne le font pas et profitent de leur position pour s'en mettre plein les poches  nos dpends et quel que soit le risque pour l'conomie toute entire. C'est a le problme et je ne disais pas autre chose puisque je parlais de "prise du pouvoir par les banques et de financiarisation de l'conomie". Faut tre un peu simplet ou sinon malveillant pour en conclure que le proposais de supprimer la fonction de banquier. Encore une fois ce n'est pas parce que le mtier initial est utile que cela doit les autoriser  se comporter n'importe comment, et le problme avec Macron c'est que ce n'est certainement pas lui qui va mettre en place une rglementation pour limiter leurs excs.

----------


## Jon Shannow

Juste pour rappeler l'honntet des banques, un petit lien




> les frais reprsentent plus de cinq milliards d'euro  l'anne et prs de 50% dans les bnfices que les banques encaissent".

----------


## Invit

Sinon dans la srie "a a dj merd ailleurs mais on va quand mme le faire chez nous" : 
http://www.lemonde.fr/idees/article/...5612_3232.html

Pour les non abonns : 
http://gabriel-zucman.eu/flat-tax-macron/

Pour les feignants : en mettant une flat-tax sur les dividendes, tout ceux qui le peuvent vont transfrer leurs revenus du salaire vers le capital car l'imposition sera plus avantageuse (jusqu' 15% de moins, c'est pas rien). Donc en plus des 1.5 milliards budgtiss, il y a tout le manque a gagner provoqu par les optimisations fiscales qui vont suivre. a a dj merd comme a en Finlande et aux USA, o l'optimisation ne portait que sur 2.9 points d'imposition.

----------


## Grogro

Voil une volution des plus positives pour la socit franaise. On cesse de tout attendre passivement de Maman tat, et l'on agit du bas vers le haut. Empowerment. Culturellement, c'est aussi une rupture avec la logique mercantiliste du nolibralisme : http://www.slate.fr/story/153074/et-...-de-linterieur

----------


## Ryu2000

C'est le dsordre en Guyane :
Accords de Guyane: "la parole de l'Etat sera tenue", promet Macron



> A 7.000 km de Paris, le territoire de 83.000 km2 pour environ 254.000 habitants, cumule les difficults: immigration clandestine massive, inscurit croissante, communes enclaves, services de sant dfaillants, systme scolaire inadapt, taux de chmage trs lev (23%).


Et en plus le gouvernement avait mal gr la tempte...
En tout cas ceux qui vivent en Guyane on pas l'air satisfait de l'intervention :
Irma : change muscl entre une habitante de Saint-Martin et Emmanuel Macron

----------


## Invit

> Voil une volution des plus positives pour la socit franaise. On cesse de tout attendre passivement de Maman tat, et l'on agit du bas vers le haut. Empowerment. Culturellement, c'est aussi une rupture avec la logique mercantiliste du nolibralisme : http://www.slate.fr/story/153074/et-...-de-linterieur


Bah oui, je paie des impts pour les coles et si je ne veux pas qu'elles ferment il faut en plus que je raque sur Kickstarter. C'est tellement 2.0.

C'est sur que si a se dveloppe, au bout d'un moment il ne faudra plus rien attendre du tout de l'Etat...

----------


## Invit

Et pas seulement les leves de fonds. Les enfants vont  la cantine grce  des quipes de parents bnvoles, les gamins en camp de rtention sont instruits par des enseignants bnvoles, l'aide aux devoirs est assure par les notables du village bnvoles, et Jean Passe. Il faut bien que quelqu'un le fasse, mais au bout d'un moment, on constate qu'au lieu de corriger les manquements en allouant les budgets, les budgets sont _rduits_. C'est pas comme si accompagner les classes de gamins de 7-8 ans pour traverser la rue c'tait facultatif, pourtant

----------


## Kariz58

> Bah oui, je paie des impts pour les coles et si je ne veux pas qu'elles ferment il faut en plus que je raque sur Kickstarter. C'est tellement 2.0.
> 
> C'est sur que si a se dveloppe, au bout d'un moment il ne faudra plus rien attendre du tout de l'Etat...


C'est d'ailleurs bien rsum dans la fin de l'article :




> Et l, je tiens  dire que a devient inquitant.
> 
> On ne va pas pouvoir tout financer. Cest--dire quon ne va pas pouvoir payer nos impts directs et indirects, et participer  lachat de matriel Montessori, et aider  financer la production de beurre local et contribuer  lachat dun algographe par un muse national. Jusqu quel point les initiatives personnelles peuvent-elles remplacer les politiques publiques? Le problme cest quon a le soupon permanent que largent donn  ltat nest pas correctement employ. Le financement participatif permet de choisir quelle politique on va encourager (une agriculture bio, des pdagogies alternatives, du made in France) et donc de reprendre le pouvoir ce que le choix de nos gouvernants, via les lections, ne permet plus.
> 
> Ce retour au local pose videmment une autre question, celle de lingalit puisque chacun va donner en priorit pour son rseau gographique. On va financer le passage au Montessori de son cole de quartier plutt que dun tablissement  lautre bout de la France. Si on retourne au niveau local, on ne peut plus redistribuer au niveau national pour rquilibrer les ingalits.

----------


## Mat.M

> Je ne sais pas si tu te rends compte de la stupidit de cet argument.


merci de rester poli
Je ne me permets pas d'insulter les gens de cette manire
Sinon j'en appelle  la modration




> Si je veux acheter du pain, je vais chez un boulanger. Pour autant j'ai bien le droit de me plaindre s'il me vend du pain empoisonn, ou s'il double ses prix sans raison simplement parce que a l'arrange. Non ?


Encore une fois ce que j'ai cris n'a pas t compris c'est normal tu zappes...et en plus tu est  la limite d'insulter les intervenants
Quand on veut contracter un crdit bah on est bien oblig de passer par une banque c'est tout bte ce que je voulais crire.

Parce que toi pour acheter un logement tu n'as pas besoin de crdit et tu as assez d'conomies ? 




> On peut ventuellement incriminer les consommateurs pour les prts  la consommation courante (tv, quipement),


donc si je comprends bien tu veux interdire aux gens d'acheter des tlvisions et de s'quiper pour chez eux ?



> Si tu te trouve dans ce cas, c'est que tu es incomptent pour exercer la profession de banquier et c'est prcisment ce qu'on leur reproche. Ce sont eux qui ont fait des prts inconsidrs simplement parce que cela leur rapportait beaucoup d'argent.


oui d'accord le banquier va tre considr comme incomptent...
mais le fait que les consommateurs soient insolvables ce n'est pas que de la faute du banquier.



> C'est le dsordre en Guyane :
> 
> Et en plus le gouvernement avait mal gr la tempte...
> En tout cas ceux qui vivent en Guyane on pas l'air satisfait de l'intervention :
> Irma : change muscl entre une habitante de Saint-Martin et Emmanuel Macron


j'allais rebondir l-dessus...
en dfinitif l'actuel chef de l'Etat semble manquer d'exprience politique faut dire les choses comme elles sont tout de mme...
on ne gre pas un pays, un tat,une nation comme on gre une entreprise.

----------


## ABCIWEB

> Quand on veut contracter un crdit bah on est bien oblig de passer par une banque c'est tout bte ce que je voulais crire.


Et oui c'est bte, je ne te le fais pas dire... cela ne justifie en rien les excs et le comportement prdateur des banquiers qui abusent de leur pouvoir et dont *Jon Shannow* a donn un exemple de plus ici.





> merci de rester poli
> Je ne me permets pas d'insulter les gens de cette manire
> Sinon j'en appelle  la modration


Je te rappelle au passage ton message initial qui a soulev cette petite polmique :



> ah ben tiens, rebelote a faisait longtemps qu'on n'avait pas crit que les banquiers sont les mchants et les programmeurs les gentils...
> forcment oui un programmeur puisqu'il manipule du code binaire finit aussi par avoir l'esprit binaire et manichiste sans aucun nuance, les banques et les capitalistes sont des mchants assoiffs de pouvoir que doivent subir les gentils monsieur-tout-le-monde
> et puis si je demande un emprunt pour acheter un logement je vais attendre que l'argent tombe du ciel ?
> 
> Pourtant le secteur bancaire, considr comme l'axe du mal, a donne bien du travail  des milliers de salaris en France, non ?


Concernant la politesse, on peut dire que tu n'tais pas au mieux. Et pour les nuances et la finesse, tu ne montre pas l'exemple non plus en rpondant par des arguments qui sont hors sujet et sans intrt par rapport au problme que j'avais voqu (prise de pouvoir par les banquiers, financiarisation de l'conomie). 

Remarque bien que j'ai crit que *cet* argument tait stupide, je n'ai pas dit que *tu* tais stupide. Cela laisse une marge de progression pour peu que l'on sache faire la diffrence entre ce qu'il est bon de garder et ce qu'il convient de jeter, c'est  dire savoir faire du tri.

C'est quand mme plus ouvert que des phrases comme :  "forcment oui un programmeur puisqu'il manipule du code binaire finit aussi par avoir l'esprit binaire et manichiste sans aucun nuance".

En fait tu t'es pris les pieds dans le tapis tout seul avec une rponse trop rapide, assurment bcle, peu conviviale et limite mprisante sans doute pour faire son petit effet vite fait, et maintenant tu voudrais alerter un modrateur parce que tu t'es fait charri en retour. Mais il n'y pourra rien, c'est  toi de faire attention  ce que tu cris.

Un joueur d'checs dirait que tes positions (les positions de tes pices sur l'chiquier) sont pourries, pas la peine d'insister sur cette partie. Et un modrateur te conseillerait certainement de lcher l'affaire, pour repartir sur de meilleures bases une prochaine fois  :;):

----------


## ABCIWEB

> Voil une volution des plus positives pour la socit franaise. On cesse de tout attendre passivement de Maman tat, et l'on agit du bas vers le haut. Empowerment. Culturellement, c'est aussi une rupture avec la logique mercantiliste du nolibralisme : http://www.slate.fr/story/153074/et-...-de-linterieur


C'est intressant mais cela ne peut pas tre une solution de remplacement mais uniquement de complment, car comme le dit justement la fin de l'article ce systme ne permet pas de redistribuer au niveau national pour rquilibrer les ingalits. 

Donc oui... mais cela ne doit pas tre au dtriment de l'impt collect au niveau national qui seul peut tre  l'origine d'investissements plus globaux avec une bonne rpartition sur tout le territoire.

----------


## Ryu2000

> en dfinitif l'actuel chef de l'Etat semble manquer d'exprience politique faut dire les choses comme elles sont tout de mme...
> on ne gre pas un pays, un tat,une nation comme on gre une entreprise.


Non mais l je pense juste qu'ils ont mal valu le risque, il devait penser que l'ouragan passerait  ct.
Du coup ils ont agit trop tard.

C'est dommage, parce que tout le monde avait l'info bien  l'avance, c'est pas comme pour Katrina.

----------


## Mat.M

> En fait tu t'es pris les pieds dans le tapis tout seul avec une rponse trop rapide, assurment bcle, peu conviviale et limite mprisante


1-d'une part c'est avoir systmatiquement raison...et ce qu'crivent les autres c'est considr comme faux.Belle mentalit mais passons

2 Quel tait le sujet ? Le sujet c'tait les banques , sujet  trs complexe 

Et l on se permet dans une vision rductrice des choses d'avoir raison  tout bout de champs mais passons.

3 ma rponse tait parfaitement bien rflchie et pour ce qui est du mpris c'est faux.
Il faudrait peut-tre relire ce que j'ai cris o est-ce qu'l y a du mpris ?




> Remarque bien que j'ai crit que cet argument tait stupide, je n'ai pas dit que tais stupide. Cela laisse une marge de progression pour peu que l'on sache faire la diffrence entre ce qu'il est bon de garder et ce qu'il convient de jeter, c'est  dire savoir faire du tri.


et a continue dans l'aggressivit
Quand on est poli et que l'on a de l'ducation , que l'on a du style on n'crit pas que ce qu'crivent les autres c'est stupide merci  ::roll:: 




> C'est quand mme plus ouvert que des phrases comme :  "forcment oui un programmeur puisqu'il manipule du code binaire finit aussi par avoir l'esprit binaire et manichiste sans aucun nuance".


oulalala c'tait du second degr et de l'ironie si on n'est pas capable de comprendre le second degr..

----------


## ABCIWEB

> Le sujet c'tait les banques , sujet  trs complexe 
> Et l on se permet dans une vision rductrice des choses d'avoir raison  tout bout de champs mais passons.
> ...
> ma rponse tait parfaitement bien rflchie et pour ce qui est du mpris c'est faux.
> ...
> oulalala c'tait du second degr et de l'ironie si on n'est pas capable de comprendre le second degr..


J'ai trs bien compris ta premire rponse qui sur le fond pouvait se rsumer ainsi :



> "c'est un sujet trop complexe pour les esprits basiques que vous tes, les banques sont un mal ncessaire, quoi qu'elles fassent y'a rien  dire, fin du dbat."


Mais la ficelle est trop grosse. On peut dire de n'importe quel sujet qu'il est ncessaire ou complexe  un niveau ou  un autre. Trop facile d'invoquer cela pour carter d'un revers de main toute critique qui mettrait en vidence des comportements frauduleux et dangereux. Les produits toxiques crs par les banquiers, les agios indcents qu'ils prlvent sur les plus pauvres, l'augmentation des frais de tenues de compte, les dangers de la financiarisation de l'conomie etc., sont bien rels. Ce sont des critiques fondes, observables et documentes dans les nombreux liens qu'on a donns. 

Tu as tent d'touffer ou de minorer ces critiques par une pirouette du genre "c'est ncessaire et trop compliqu pour vous, circulez y'a rien  voir". Les politiciens qui utilisent la langue de bois le font dans un contexte particulier sans contradicteur immdiat, mais une rhtorique aussi grossire se fait vite dmonter dans un forum puisqu'il y a droit de rponse. Si tu ne veux rien comprendre, libre  toi de continuer de t'enfoncer jusqu'o tu veux mais cela va tre difficile d'viter la noyade avec cet argument aussi pauvre et attendu que fragile et facile  ridiculiser.

----------


## Gunny

Rapport intressant du Secours Catholique, qui dmolit le discours de la droite sur les pauvres et les chmeurs, de LREM au FN : http://www.lefigaro.fr/conjoncture/2...es-pauvres.php
Rien de bien nouveau pour qui s'intresse  la question, mais j'ai t surpris de l'ampleur des prjugs.

----------


## Jon Shannow

Pour les "pauvres" qui feraient des enfants pour toucher les allocs, je pense que ce que dit le SC est un poil erron. En effet, ce n'est pas parce que faire des enfants coute plus cher que ce que les allocs rapportent, que les gens ne font pas le raisonnement inverse. Et donc, ce n'est pas idiot de penser que les gens ayant des revenus faibles font des enfants en pensant que les allocs leurs permettront d'amliorer leur quotidien. C'est videmment faux et surement une raison de plus de leur appauvrissement.

----------


## Ryu2000

Les dputs sont oblig de dvelopper de nouvelles stratgies pour augmenter leurs revenus :
Emplois familiaux : des dputs LREM ont embauch les enfants de leurs collgues
_Pour contourner l'interdiction des emplois familiaux qui va entrer vigueur, au moins deux lus du groupe majoritaire ont embauch des enfants d'autres dputs LREM. Une pratique lgale._

Il y a toujours moyen de magouiller ^^

----------


## el_slapper

> Rapport intressant du Secours Catholique, qui dmolit le discours de la droite sur les pauvres et les chmeurs, de LREM au FN : http://www.lefigaro.fr/conjoncture/2...es-pauvres.php
> Rien de bien nouveau pour qui s'intresse  la question, mais j'ai t surpris de l'ampleur des prjugs.


Oui, mais tu comprends, la ralit, c'est compliqu, alors on prfre crer notre propre ralit sur des ides simples, a marche mieux, et il n'y a pas  se casser la tte....(et je ne suis mme pas sur de caricaturer  ::aie::  )

----------


## Invit

> Pour les "pauvres" qui feraient des enfants pour toucher les allocs, je pense que ce que dit le SC est un poil erron. En effet, ce n'est pas parce que faire des enfants coute plus cher que ce que les allocs rapportent, que les gens ne font pas le raisonnement inverse. Et donc, ce n'est pas idiot de penser que les gens ayant des revenus faibles font des enfants en pensant que les allocs leurs permettront d'amliorer leur quotidien. C'est videmment faux et surement une raison de plus de leur appauvrissement.


Pour dire "les gens", il faut quand mme qu'il y en aie suffisamment pour qu'on puisse en faire une gnralit. Je ne suis pas certaine qu'il y ait beaucoup de gens, tout pauvres qu'ils soient, qui 1) ignorent que 130  par mois, c'est absorb par le loyer de l'appart avec une chambre en + et 2) font des enfants par calcul financier. Ayant eu ma premire fille tant tudiante pauvre, je t'assure que ce genre de discours est extrmement humiliant. Note que je ne parle pas de toi, je ne suis pas sentie humilie par ton propos, c'est le prjug en lui-mme qui est insupportable, quand on y est confront.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Rapport intressant du Secours Catholique, qui dmolit le discours de la droite sur les pauvres et les chmeurs


Les politiques au pouvoir veulent qu'il y ait un peu de tension entre ceux qui bossent et ceux qui ne bossent pas.
Ils veulent que ceux qui bossent se disent "on paie trop d'impt  cause de ceux qui sont au RSA, ce sont des branleurs qui vivent des aides sociales et qui ne veulent pas travailler".
C'est diviser pour mieux rgner.

Alors que les 2 groupes sont victime du mme systme.
La plupart des types au RSA rvent de trouver du travail.
Mais c'est la crise et il y a de moins en moins d'emplois.
La crise n'est pas caus par ceux qui ne travaillent pas, la crise vient des banques et des gouvernements.

Celui qui critique les chmeurs peut facilement se retrouver sans emploi et avoir du mal  en retrouver.
On est loin du plein emploi.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Pour dire "les gens", il faut quand mme qu'il y en aie suffisamment pour qu'on puisse en faire une gnralit. Je ne suis pas certaine qu'il y ait beaucoup de gens, tout pauvres qu'ils soient, qui 1) ignorent que 130  par mois, c'est absorb par le loyer de l'appart avec une chambre en + et 2) font des enfants par calcul financier. Ayant eu ma premire fille tant tudiante pauvre, je t'assure que ce genre de discours est extrmement humiliant. Note que je ne parle pas de toi, je ne suis pas sentie humilie par ton propos, c'est le prjug en lui-mme qui est insupportable, quand on y est confront.


Tout dpend de la catgorie de "pauvres" que l'on considre, et bien entendu, son niveau d'ducation.
Ton cas est particulier, tu tais tudiante. Certes pas riche, mais duque. De plus le premier enfant n'est pas celui qui "rapporte".  ::aie::  Ce qui devrait l'tre au contraire, car c'est celui qui coute le plus. 

Pour l'avoir connu, il y a eu aussi un phnomne (je ne sais s'il est marginal ou pas) mais dans les annes 90, certains promoteurs immobiliers dits "sociaux" proposaient de devenir propritaire  des personnes aux revenus faibles,  la condition d'avoir le 3me enfant. Une partie du montant  rembourser tait alors directement rcuprer depuis la CAF, sans passer par le compte des personnes. Je crois que c'tait un dispositif de loi Balladur. (c'est de mmoire, parce qu'une personne de la famille de ma femme en avait bnfici).
C'est peut-tre aussi de l que vient le prjug.

----------


## ABCIWEB

Concernant les prjugs sur les personnes pauvres qui font beaucoup d'enfants pour avoir droit aux alloc, il y a probablement aussi l'amalgame avec les immigrs africains qui par tradition faisaient beaucoup d'enfants (y compris dans leur pays) pour qu'au moins quelques uns d'entre eux s'occupent d'eux quand ils sont  la retraite. C'est leur pauvret et leur prcarit qui leur dictaient cette conduite et cela n'avait pas de rapport avec les alloc mais c'est facile  exploiter pour les politiques qui veulent opposer les plus pauvres sans emploi et les salaris, mme pauvres.

Diviser pour mieux rgner comme disait *Ryu2000*, c'est tout bon pour le grand patronat et leurs reprsentants du LREM comme par exemple Damien Adam



> Quand vous tes salari et que vous voyez certaines personnes qui partent en vacances aux Bahamas grce  l'assurance chmage, il est lgitime de se dire que ce systme marche sur la tte!


Cela permet de dsigner des faux coupables, plus suspects car sans doute moins prestigieux que les fraudeurs des panama papers et paradise papers que le LREM semble vouloir protger en enterrant le dossier au plus vite. Houp's _correction ici_.

Mieux vaut taper sur les pauvres que chercher les vrais coupables c'est plus rentable pour ceux qui ont le pouvoir. Que leur rapporterait la reconnaissance des plus pauvres compar  la reconnaissance que peut leur rapporter en retour la protection et l'estime des plus grandes fortunes ?

Et par la mme occasion, taper sur les plus pauvres et les sans emplois permet de mettre une grosse pression sur le dos des salaris qui seront prts  tout pour garder leur emploi. La nouvelle loi de ngociation  l'intrieur des entreprises va leur permettre de se retrouver  poil avec des salaires toujours tirs vers le bas ou du travail en plus pour le mme prix, en mme temps que sous la menace du chmage et de la pauvret s'il refusent des sacrifices. Le monde selon Macron !

Enfin cela pourra peut-tre remettre en place les ides de certains de ces salaris qui pensent que "Si on cherche du travail, on trouve". C'est pas certain car comme le dit Le Secours Populaire dans le message de *Gunny* plus haut, il y avait 190 000 offres d'emploi non pourvues en 2015 pour 3 millions de chmeurs. Cette comparaison devraient clore la question, et pourtant non puisque 54% des franais semblent ignorer ces chiffres et croient le mensonge du politique. Peut-tre qu'avec la gnralisation de l'outil informatique et la diffusion des infos sur le web les gens s'informeront plus en dehors des grands mdias... Si on leur en laisse le temps car l'augmentation du temps de travail ou plus gnralement du temps consacr  survivre, permet aussi de diminuer la possibilit de faire autre chose et donc de s'informer.  Le monde selon Macron !

----------


## Ryu2000

> c'est tout bon pour le grand patronat et leurs reprsentants du LREM comme par exemple Damien Adam


Il fallait mettre en avant le titre de l'article !
_Chmeurs qui partent en vacances aux Bahamas: nouveau malaise chez LREM
Les lus LREM dfraient rgulirement la chronique par leur charge contre les demandeurs d'emploi. Dernier en date : Damien Adam, qui juge que l'on part en voyage dans les les avec le chmage._

Ils sont tellement nul les lus en marche ^^
La stratgie de prendre des dbutants, a n'a pas l'air de fonctionner des masses.

----------


## Grogro

> C'est pas certain car comme le dit Le Secours Populaire dans le message de *Gunny* plus haut, il y avait 190 000 offres d'emploi non pourvues en 2015 pour 3 millions de chmeurs. Cette comparaison devraient clore la question, et pourtant non puisque 54% des franais semblent ignorer ces chiffres et croient le mensonge du politique. Peut-tre qu'avec la gnralisation de l'outil informatique et la diffusion des infos sur le web les gens s'informeront plus en dehors des grands mdias...


Que sais-tu de ce "sondage"  l'aune de cet article et de sa mthodologie ? 54% de qui ?

----------


## Ryu2000

Macron "leader de lEurope" ? La une pas si flatteuse du "Time"
_Interrog sur Donald Trump, Emmanuel Macron a galement affirm avoir "une trs bonne relation personnelle" avec le prsident amricain. Et ce, en dpit des dsaccords de fond, notamment sur la question du climat avec le recul des Etats-Unis de l'accord climatique lors de la COP21. Partisan du multilatralisme, qu'il oppose  la doctrine de son homologue amricain, le chef de l'Etat a toutefois concd le risque de paratre inaudible sur la scne internationale "si vous ne runissez pas  domicile".

A ce titre, Emmanuel Macron a galement comment sa baisse dans l'opinion publique depuis son lection. "J'tais populaire au dbut de mon mandat parce que je n'avais rien fait", explique-t-il. Ajoutant : "Si vous agissez, et que vous perdez en popularit  cause de votre action, alors a va." Ct communication "jupitrienne", le chef de l'Etat a aussi expliqu ne pas tweeter soi-mme, "car cela n'est pas compatible avec la distance qu'il faut pour gouverner et prsider". Une manire, surtout, de bien marquer sa diffrence avec Donald Trump, accro au rseau social pour rgler ses comptes._ 

Il faut arrter de mentir Emmanuel, tu n'as jamais t populaire... (18% des inscrits c'est pas ultra impressionnant)
Ou alors peut tre que tu ignores la vrit et tu crois ce que tes copains des mdias et des instituts de sondages te disent.

Et avant ton mandat t'as t conseiller conomique d'Hollande et ministre de l'conomie et t'avais dj fais pas mal de merde, ainsi que la loi de travail, donc ne dit pas que tu n'avais rien fais.

----------


## Invit

> Que sais-tu de ce "sondage"  l'aune de cet article et de sa mthodologie ? 54% de qui ?


Le sondage vient d'ATD quart monde. Je n'ai pas regard la mthodologie. Mais c'est un chiffre qui ne me choque pas. Difficile d'estimer  la louche, mais, tu comptes ceux qui s'abreuvent de tloche, les travailleurs prcaires qui savent que quand on veut crever en travaillant par tranches de deux semaines pour un salaire inexistant (leurs revenus n'excdant pas beaucoup le RSA) c'est effectivement possible, ceux qui vivent dans leur petit monde et croient dur comme fer que tout le monde est fainant sauf eux,  les chmeurs eux-mmes qui sont trop souvent convoqus au ple emploi et donc sont persuads que c'est de leur faute s'ils ne trouvent rien, les aigris qui ne gagnent pas assez et qui feraient porter le chapeau  n'importe qui, et les aigris qui gagnent trop mais n'en ont jamais assez et feraient porter le chapeau  n'importe qui, a en fait un paquet. a fait 20 ans que les populistes nous matraquent cette "vrit". Au bout d'un moment, a devient carrment culturel.

----------


## fredoche

> Cela permet de dsigner des faux coupables, plus suspects car sans doute moins prestigieux que les fraudeurs des panama papers et paradise papers que le LREM semble vouloir protger en enterrant le dossier au plus vite.


Tu as cit un journal belge qui fait rfrence au parlement belge et  sa majorit

----------


## Ryu2000

> a fait 20 ans que les populistes nous matraquent cette "vrit". Au bout d'un moment, a devient carrment culturel.


Sauf que le populisme fonctionne dans l'autre sens, c'est le peuple qui ressent des choses et un parti qui se synchronise dessus.
Le systme influence le peuple, mais il perd du pouvoir (la victoire de Trump en est un exemple).
Normalement le populisme c'est faire ce que la masse veut, c'est donc dmocratique.
La masse est manipulable, mais aujourd'hui elle n'est pas d'accord avec ce qu'essaie de lui faire bouffer le systme.

Ceux qui veulent faire croire que le problme c'est les pauvres, c'est le pouvoir en place, en France c'est l'UMPS en marche et c'est l'oppos du populisme.
Un populiste c'est cens faire ce que souhaite le peuple.

Emmanuel Macron s'est rendu en Arabie saoudite pour faire baisser la tension avec l'Iran
_"Il est important de parler avec tout le monde", avait avanc le prsident franais pour justifier cette visite surprise. A l'issue de son dplacement aux Emirats arabes unis, Emmanuel Macron s'est rendu jeudi 9 novembre au soir  Riyad pour y rencontrer le jeune prince hritier, Mohammed Ben Salmane, considr comme l'homme fort de l'Arabie saoudite. Une visite effectue alors que la tension entre Riyad et Thran est rcemment monte d'un cran._

Le gars n'est dj pas pris au srieux en France, et il pense avoir une carrure internationale...
C'est facile d'tre pote avec l'Arabie Saoudite.
Quand est-ce qu'il va aller parler avec le ct iranien ?

----------


## Lucio_

> La masse est manipulable, mais aujourd'hui elle n'est pas d'accord avec ce qu'essaie de lui faire bouffer le systme.


Ca ou alors la masse est manipul pour lui faire croire qu'elle rejette le systeme, alors qu'elle va complement dans son sens...  ::aie::

----------


## Invit

Le discours populiste en vogue consiste  dire que tous ceux qui crvent en esclaves (que ces mmes populistes ont instaur pour donner du travail  tous) rouleraient sur l'or s'il n'y avait pas ces RSIstes qui refusent de faire pareil. Il y a relativement peu de chmeurs qui ne trouvent jamais rien. Par contre, il y en a une tonne qui va d'un boulot  l'autre ou bnficie des contrats "spciaux"  650 /mois pour 40 h et aimerait pouvoir vivre dignement. Ce qu'ils se refusent  croire, c'est que ces postes n'existeraient pas (ils seraient automatiss depuis longtemps) s'il fallait les payer normalement.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Le discours populiste en vogue consiste  dire que tous ceux qui crvent en esclaves (que ces mmes populistes ont instaur pour donner du travail  tous) rouleraient sur l'or s'il n'y avait pas ces RSIstes qui refusent de faire pareil.


Ceux qui critiquent les sans emplois c'est Macron et ses potes, et ils sont anti populiste.

On va dire que Trump est populiste.
Est-ce que dans ces discours Trump critiquait les personnes sans emploi ?
NON ! Bien videmment que non. Au contraire, il a essay de leur redonner espoir, il leur a promis de trouver une solution pour recrer des jobs aux USA.

Trump critiquait les gens comme Macron.
Pendant la campagne il s'adressait  ceux qui souffrent  cause de la crise conomique, ceux qui ont du mal  terminer le mois.

----------


## Invit

> Ceux qui critiquent les sans emplois c'est Macron et ses potes, et ils sont anti populiste.


Non, la propagande a fait son uvre. Pour bien des gens, les chmeurs sont des fainants. Qui arrive et les conforte dans leur opinion gagne leur faveur. Qui arrive et leur dit que s'il y a du chmage, c'est en raison de plusieurs facteurs sur lesquels il est difficile d'influer est un oiseau de malheur dont personne ne veut.




> On va dire que Trump est populiste.


Trump pouvait difficilement attaquer les chmeurs, puisque l'esclavagisme moderne est en place aux US depuis plus longtemps qu'en France. Il n'y a pas de "vrais" chmeurs  accuser. Il n'a pas eu de problme pour trouver d'autres boucs missaires. Qui vole le pain du peuple ?

----------


## Jon Shannow

Le populisme consiste  avoir un discours qui parle  son "peuple". Dire ce que son "peuple" veut entendre pour mieux le cajoler. Gnralement, a consiste  trouver un bouc missaire.

Pour l'extrme droite, le bouc missaire, ce sont les migrs, les migrants, etc... 
Pour la gauche, ce sont les patrons, les riches, les actionnaires, les possdants, etc...
Pour la droite, ce sont les fonctionnaires, et ceux qui bnficient des aides de l'tat.

Macron, lui avait un autre populisme : ceux qui veulent tre riches. Il a vendu du rve. Ne pas oublier son discours, alors qu'il tait encore ministre de l'conomie, disant qu'il voulait une France de millionnaires. C'est a son populisme.

----------


## Grogro

Un autre sujet d'actu. Une illustration de l'abandon des territoires au profit des mtropoles, ici le ferroviaire avec des rsultats... surprenants : http://transports.blog.lemonde.fr/20...ins-vite-1973/

----------


## ABCIWEB

> Tu as cit un journal belge qui fait rfrence au parlement belge et  sa majorit


Merci pour cette correction  :;): 

Je recherchais des infos sur la politique mise en place pour lutter contre les panama/paradise papers et je suis tomber sur cet article. Cela avait tellement l'air de correspondre avec la politique actuelle du gouvernement franais (suppression de l'impt sur la fortune etc.) que je m'y suis laiss prendre. 

Malgr mes recherches, je n'arrive toujours pas  trouver d'infos sur ce que fait le LREM. Sans doute rien ? Ah si des dclarations d'intention. Du coup cela ne remet pas en cause l'orientation de mon message, puisque plutt que de bcler et refermer un dossier gnant, le LREM fait encore mieux et n'en ouvre aucun  ::D:  

Il devraient pourtant tre un peu au courant avec les infos qu'on entend ici et l depuis quelques jours. Mais non le LREM occupe le terrain avec ces faignants de chmeurs... article o l'on apprend que le gouvernement veut multiplier par cinq le nombre de contrleurs spcialiss dans la radiation des chmeurs. On pourrait s'attendre  des mesures similaires pour les contrleurs qui luttent contre l'vasion fiscale mais ce n'est semble-t-il pas une priorit, et pourtant d'un ct c'est quelques millions d'euros conomiss et de l'autre des dizaines de milliards de manque  gagner !

J'ai dit mon prcdent message mais cela ne change finalement rien sur le fond fond. Cela rvle au passage que les politiques belges et franaises sont quasiment les mmes/interchangeables sur ce sujet (et sur bien d'autres).

----------


## Mat.M

> Trump pouvait difficilement attaquer les chmeurs, puisque l'esclavagisme moderne est en place aux US depuis plus longtemps qu'en France. Il n'y a pas de "vrais" chmeurs  accuser. Il n'a pas eu de problme pour trouver d'autres boucs missaires. Qui vole le pain du peuple ?


attention les USA c'est un systme fdral contrairement  la France o tout est centralis.
Donc comme Trump reprsente l'tat fdral, une Confdration d'tats ,il n'a pas le pouvoir sur tout.
Sinon c'est contraire  la logique de confdrations d'Etats.
Le problme vient des journalistes franais qui font des interpolations sur le systme amricain sans le comprendre vritablement

Le droit du travail aux USA est diffrent d'un tat par rapport  un autre je le sais bien parce que j'ai travaill en Floride ( et au Canada galement)
C.a.d que le droit du travail en Californie est diffrent du droit du Minnesota comme il est diffrent du droit du Colorado etc...
De plus selon les tats il n'y a pas de salaire minimum garanti.

----------


## Mdinoc

> De plus selon les tats il n'y a pas de salaire minimum garanti.


Il me semble bien que si,  ma connaissance il y a un salaire minimum fdral. Les tats ne peuvent pas descendre en-dessous (mais peuvent le monter).

----------


## ABCIWEB

> Ca ou alors la masse est manipul pour lui faire croire qu'elle rejette le systeme, alors qu'elle va complement dans son sens...


Intressant mais mriterait quelques exemples pour appuyer tes propos. Tu peux dvelopper un peu ?

----------


## MABROUKI

bonjour

wiki nous rappelle  propos la definiton du populisme qui n'est qu'une manipulation de l'homme politique :
" C'est la manipulation du peuple dont se rend coupable l'homme politique qui relve du populisme."
Il y a 
La Premier Manipulation manifeste quand on sait que le mot peuple (qui beugle) est dj insultant pour les citoyens qui votent individuellement alors que ce mot dsigne une masse informe comme la foule qui n'as pas de volont exprime au sens reprsentatif donc lgal ...
La 2eme Manipulation manifeste consiste  prtendre tre l'expression de cette volont inexprime et inexprimable (le peuple , c'est la foule  incapable de volition rationnelle et personne ne l'as entendu parler sinon dans les vocifrations d'une foule chauffe  blanc).
La 3eme Manipulation manifeste consiste  prtendre que les intrts du "peuple" sont opposs  ceux d'autres groupes clairement nomms (les riches ,les lites ,les banquiers ) ou vagues(  dfaitistes, traitres, athes, fanatiques ,francs-maons ,communistes ,homosexuels, fainants ,les juifs ,les noirs et tutti quanti),ces groupes supposs sont les ennemis  combattre ,ce qui ouvre la voie  l'arbitraire....

Le couronnement c'est d'accder au pouvoir et de mater le "peuple", il est alors trop tard pour "le peuple" !!!

----------


## Mat.M

> Il me semble bien que si,  ma connaissance il y a un salaire minimum fdral. Les tats ne peuvent pas descendre en-dessous (mais peuvent le monter).


tu as raison il faudrait effectuer une vrification  ce sujet

----------


## ManusDei

> Non, la propagande a fait son uvre. Pour bien des gens, les chmeurs sont des fainants. Qui arrive et les conforte dans leur opinion gagne leur faveur. Qui arrive et leur dit que s'il y a du chmage, c'est en raison de plusieurs facteurs sur lesquels il est difficile d'influer est un oiseau de malheur dont personne ne veut.


Il y a une semaine ou deux la ministre du Travail (Muriel Pnicaud) a donn une interview dans laquelle elle a dit que les chmeurs cherchaient principalement  retrouver du boulot. Et que ceux qui veulent glander sont une minorit.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Non, la propagande a fait son uvre. Pour bien des gens, les chmeurs sont des fainants.


Pour Macron et ses potes les chmeurs sont des fainants !
Il y a eu plein de dclarations qui sont all dans ce sens.

C'est difficile d'estimer quel pourcentage de la population qui pense que les personnes sans emploi sont des fainants.
 mon avis ce n'est pas la majorit, premirement parce qu'une grosse partie de la population n'a pas d'emploi et a m'tonnerait qu'une grosse partie de ses personnes se considre fainants.
Quand tu ne travail pas, gnralement tu te sens isol de la socit.
La plupart des gens connaissent des personnes sans emploi ou on t eux mme sans emploi, donc ils doivent comprendre que ce n'est pas souvent un choix.




> Pour l'extrme droite, le bouc missaire, ce sont les migrs, les migrants, etc... 
> Pour la gauche, ce sont les patrons, les riches, les actionnaires, les possdants, etc...
> Pour la droite, ce sont les fonctionnaires, et ceux qui bnficient des aides de l'tat.


Le parti communiste tait contre l'immigration et il n'tait pas spcialement de droite...

Pure mais la gauche a compltement raison ! Les riches et les actionnaires sont une grosse partie du problme ! Ce sont des parasites qui s'enrichissent sur le dos des autres. Ils ne produisent pas de valeur, ils spculent...

Ils sont un peu con les politiciens de droite, vu qu'un homme politique est un fonctionnaire qui bnficie beaucoup trop des aides de l'tat (un politicien cherche  maximiser le montant d'argent qu'il rcupre de l'tat).




> La 3eme Manipulation manifeste consiste  prtendre que les intrts du "peuple" sont opposs  ceux d'autres groupes clairement nomms (les riches ,les lites ,les banquiers )


Les banquiers et les lites sont objectivement les ennemis du peuple.
Les banquiers sont la cause de la crise et tout le peuple souffre  cause de cette crise, vu que les lites nous impose l'austrit (qui est la plus mauvaise stratgie dans cette situation).

Est-ce qu'en France il y a un parti qui critique les excs de la haute finance ?
La France Insoumise peut tre ?

----------


## Ryu2000

Ils s'attendaient  quoi les types srieusement...
En Marche! vers la crise : la dmobilisation ronge dj le mouvement
_Une centaine de cadres et de militants s'apprteraient  dmissionner collectivement pour protester contre la dsignation de la nouvelle direction et pour dnoncer les drives de la majorit.

Christophe Castaner ne va pas avoir la tche facile. En passe de prendre les commandes de la Rpublique en Marche, ce samedi, il va en effet devoir redresser une structure en pleine crise. Six mois aprs l'arrive au pouvoir du prsident Emmanuel Macron, son parti menace de se dliter et les critiques fusent depuis la base. Selon les informations de France Info ce mardi, un document va tre rendu public vendredi pour acter de la dmission d'une centaine de militants et cadres LREM  l'initiative de la militante Tiphaine Beaulieu. Les signataires, dont les noms restent inconnus  cette heure, entendent ainsi protester contre le manque de dmocratie interne et marquer leur dception face  la persistance des usages du vieux monde au sein du parti de la majorit.
(...)
Dplorant des pratiques de l'ancien monde, les marcheurs dus cornent galement le culte de la personnalit vou  Brigitte et Emmanuel Macron._

Les militants d'en marche pensait qu'ils avaient leur mot  dire...
Alors que Macron c'est un petit dictateur.

En marcheur motivait dj pas grand monde, et c'est quand mme en train de s'ffondrer.
Cela dit Macron n'a plus besoin de gens derrire lui, il s'en fout il est pouvoir, il n'a plus besoin du soutien du peuple (il ne l'a jamais trop eu de toute faon).

----------


## ddoumeche

> On en revient au revenu de base universel : on saute l'tape du job bidon et on paye directement les gens.
> En bonus, les gens auront alors le temps libre de poursuivre leurs passions : art, bricolage, enfants, artisanat, etc. En corollaire  cela, a permettra  beaucoup d'avoir une activit rmunre indpendante qui n'est pas possible actuellement : mettons que je veuille ouvrir un petit caf, ou un atelier de rparation lectronique, ou que je fabrique des objets en bois. Comme j'ai pas beaucoup de clients/je travaille peu/lentement, etc, je ne fait qu'un bnfice de 300 par mois. Aujourd'hui on ne peut pas survivre ( moins d'avoir quelqu'un pour payer le reste des factures). Avec le revenu universel, a vous fait 300 en plus de ce que vous avez normalement. On pourrait voir une explosion des petits commerces, ateliers, etc. et avoir une population panouie et un pays vivant.


Avec l'argent de qui ? celui de la retraite de monsieur Ayrault ?

----------


## Grogro

> Avec l'argent de qui ? celui de la retraite de monsieur Ayrault ?


Avec les 55% du PIB qu'on dpense dj en dpense publique ? Mais il faudra videmment se dcider  fermer les frontires qu'on a laisses grande ouvertes depuis 1974.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Avec l'argent de qui ?


Aujourd'hui  part s'endetter encore plus auprs des banques, il n'existe pas de solution...
Etienne Chouard propose des projets qui pourraient financer un revenu de base.

Ou sinon on peut recrer une banque de France et crer notre propre monnaie (comme on crer le Franc CFA par exemple).

===
On dirait une fake news, tellement c'est n'importe quoi :
Genevive de Fontenay dteste Emmanuel Macron (qui tait pourtant son ami)
_  Ctait mon ami, je le dteste maintenant. Maintenant il est dans les pattes du Medef, du CAC 40, des banquiers. Il a t dailleurs chez Rotschild. Il va faire beaucoup de dgts dans la France en prcarit 
(...)
Mais du haut de ses 85 ans, elle nest pas pour autant une aficionado de Jean-Luc Mlenchon :  Cest une catastrophe, jai limpression quil est en pleine dpression , a-t-elle dplor. Et dajouter :  Quest-ce quil y a comme opposition ? Il ny a plus que moi . Genevive candidate pour 2022 ?_

Macron a toujours t du ct des riches, c'est le candidat des banques et des mdias, il a t dcouvert par des types comme Attali quand mme...
Faut tre un peu con pour s'en rendre compte seulement maintenant.

Et Melenchon a toujours donn l'impression d'tre en pleine dpression. ^^

----------


## ddoumeche

> Avec les 55% du PIB qu'on dpense dj en dpense publique ? Mais il faudra videmment se dcider  fermer les frontires qu'on a laisses grande ouvertes depuis 1974.


Pourtant selon les keynsianistes, la dpense publique et les prlvements obligatoires c'est l'emploi pour tous. Se seraient-ils tromps ? bizarre non ?
Limiter srieusement les importations de biens et de personnes pourrait certainement soulager la machine




> Aujourd'hui  part s'endetter encore plus auprs des banques, il n'existe pas de solution...
> Etienne Chouard propose des projets qui pourraient financer un revenu de base.
> 
> Ou sinon on peut recrer une banque de France et crer notre propre monnaie (comme on crer le Franc CFA par exemple).


S'endetter pour s'endetter ? c'est un vrai programme de rcession que cela.

Oui, je ne sais pas comment fait la Core du Sud, ils doivent tre bnis de Dieu. Et en Chine maoste, ils doivent tre bnis de Mao.

Ils font du nationalisme pour soutenir leur innovation et captent les cerveaux brillants qui vont inventer les cartes mres et les composants lectroniques des objets de la nouvelle re des lendemains qui chantent...  la place des occidentaux. Et ils capitalisent sur leur terres rares pour acheter les secteurs stratgiques, genre celui des aimants.

----------


## Grogro

> Pourtant selon les keynsianistes, la dpense publique et les prlvements obligatoires c'est l'emploi pour tous. Se seraient-ils tromps ? bizarre non ?


Je ne sais pas, j'ai entendu a des socialistes qui rvent de 100% de dpense publique, mais jamais, jamais, de la part de tous les courants keynsiens (qui ont t marginaliss des annes 70 jusqu' 2008). Encore moins des post-keynsiens qui sont  la mode.

----------


## ddoumeche

> Je ne sais pas, j'ai entendu a des socialistes qui rvent de 100% de dpense publique, mais jamais, jamais, de la part de tous les courants keynsiens (qui ont t marginaliss des annes 70 jusqu' 2008). Encore moins des post-keynsiens qui sont  la mode.


Mme en URSS il n'y avait pas 100% de dpense publique, il restait un petit secteur priv de type march noir pour que les gens puisse manger quand les magasins manquaient de produit de premire ncessit... c'est  dire tout le temps. Dommage pour ces apprentis tyrans  rose (dont le parti   fait faillite d'ailleurs)

Par contre, les dpenses militaires faisaient 30% du PIB et l'arme rouge comptait 4 millions d'homme, c'est suffisant pour rduire le chmage d'autant.

Faire de l'investissement d'infrastructure oui, mais tu dois quand mme avoir un retour sur investissement pour rembourser tes cranciers, faute de quoi tu te surendettes.... et tu fais faillite. Car contrairement  ce qu'affirme le charlot Mlenchon, la France a dj fait faillite.. plusieurs fois. Et l'Allemagne encore plus.

----------


## Lucio_

> Intressant mais mriterait quelques exemples pour appuyer tes propos. Tu peux dvelopper un peu ?


En soit il y avait de l'ironie dans mon message. En effet je ne crois pas que la masse soit manipulable. Et je ne crois pas non plus au systme qui manipule la masse.
Dj la phrase est trop vague (ca fait partie d'une technique de manipulation d'ailleurs que de rester vague), qu'est-ce que la masse? Qu'est-ce que cela signifie d'tre manipulable? Est-ce qu'on ne l'est pas tous? Il y a t-il des gens qui ont tudis a ou est-ce que c'est sortie d'un chapeau?

Mais soit.
Premirement, dfinissons de quoi on parle. 
La masse, sont les gens normaux.
Le systme, c'est le gouvernement, les mdias principaux, les institutions bancaires et les grandes entreprises.


 Dj regardons qui sont derrire les vnements rcents ou la "masse" n'tait pas d'accord avec "ce qu'essaie de lui faire bouffer le systme".

Brexit:
Qui a fait de la propagande pro-brexit?
Le Sun. Un des journaux les plus vendu dans le pays.
Le Sun qui a soutenue, Thatcher, Blair et Cameron. Doit-on rappeler le bilan de ces trois personnes pour la masse?
Allez, pour le plaisir ; affaiblissement du systme des retraites afin de privilgier les conomies personnelles et cration de frais dadmissions pour l'universit, ce qui empchent de faire.. Des conomies!

D'ailleurs,  qui appartient le Sun? Rupert Murdoch. 
Un multi milliardaire qui possde de nombreux mdias, parmi les plus populaires dans les pays o ils sont diffuss (Principalement Australie, UK et USA)
Une personne dont les runions secrtes avec Tony Blair ont fait scandale.

On a donc un cas du systme qui fait de la manipulation contre "ce qu'essaie de lui faire bouffer le systme" et surtout contre lintrt de la "masse". 

Mme concernant le Brexit? Qui va payer? La masse, non? Les banques et les grandes entreprises attendent de voir, mais si a se passe mal elle se prpare  plier bagage.

Trump:
Soutenue par... Fox news qui appartient a.... Rupert Murdoch. 

D'ailleurs, en voil un de bon manipulateur:
1. Semer la peur
2. Provoquer la colre et l'hostilit
3. Jouer le grand personnage du Messie fort
4. Peindre tout comme noir et blanc
5. Dviation par l'humour
6. Se prsenter comme Suprieur aux opposants
7. Faire tout ce qui est possible pour en faire son jeu
8. Crer des situations de double liaison
10. Preuve sociale
11. Appels  l'autorit
12. Appel a notre irrationnelles

http://highexistence.com/12-psycholo...te-the-masses/

Et il a fait quoi Trump? 
Il a essay de fermer les frontires  une liste de pays. Il a exclus les pays avec qui ses socits (grande entreprises) font du commerce.
Il a autoris la construction d'un oloduc, ce qui d'habitude est vue comme un moyen d'enrichir des patrons, mais l, non, il est fort Trump.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Trump:
> Soutenue par... Fox news qui appartient a.... Rupert Murdoch.


Fox News ne soutient pas Trump.
Is Fox News against Donald Trump?
Trump taps the right's anger against Fox



> For nearly two decades, Republican presidential candidates have run with Fox News. Now, Donald Trump is betting that he can run against it.


Par contre Drahi soutient Macron.
De l'Institut Montaigne  Patrick Drahi, les puissants soutiens d'Emmanuel Macron




> Et il a fait quoi Trump? 
> Il a essay de fermer les frontires  une liste de pays. Il a exclus les pays avec qui ses socits (grande entreprises) font du commerce.


La liste a t crite par le gouvernement Obama...
C'tait juste un truc temporaire  cause d'un problme de renseignement...




> En effet je ne crois pas que la masse soit manipulable. Et je ne crois pas non plus au systme qui manipule la masse.


Tous les mdias mainstreams vont dans le mme sens et on le mme point de vue.
Pour moi c'est de la manipulation, tu ne peux pas avoir une ide de la ralit si tu n'as qu'un point de vue...


La masse est compltement manipulable, regardez la vido de Philippe de Villiers qui explique comment a ce passe quand tu paies les instituts de sondages.

----------


## ManusDei

On est fin 2017 aujourd'hui plus en dbut 2016, faut suivre. Fox News soutient largement Trump maintenant.

Et au passage Trump a ferm les frontires... avec les pays avec lesquels lui ne faisait pas de business.

----------


## Lucio_

> Fox News ne soutient pas Trump.
> Is Fox News against Donald Trump?
> Trump taps the right's anger against Fox


Vraiment?
Why does Fox News love Donald Trump so much?
"According to Politico, under Trump's presidency, Fox News remade itself into his image, as nearly no criticism could be heard of Trump on Fox News' prime-time shows."

Cela dit, ce n'est qu'un point de l'argumentation. Je pensais bien que toute critique de Trump allait reveiller son fan club. 




> Tous les mdias mainstreams vont dans le mme sens et on le mme point de vue.


Et ben non, pas le Sun, ni Fox news. CQFD (il suffit de trouver une exception pour contredire une regle.)

----------


## MABROUKI

> lucio_
> Mais soit.
> Premirement, dfinissons de quoi on parle. 
> La masse, sont les gens normaux.
> Le systme, c'est le gouvernement, les mdias principaux, les institutions bancaires et les grandes entreprises.


Stop ...Ta dfinition est imprcise car les gens normaux s'opposent aux anormaux ou dviants .
Car tu t'est emport probablement .et tu voulais dire ordinaires,de peu de chose,bref vulgairement les minables,les moins que rien pour les priviligis..

Justement la population d'un pays se divise en 2 catgories (Ibn Khaldoun historien mais ministre de tous les roitelets du Maghreb en faisait l'observation pertinente 0):
- El Aama (le "Gnrale" littralement c..d le dernier venu en franais )ou la Masse dans le jargon moderne .C'est la partie de la population qui ne possde pas un micron de pouvoir pour agir sur le cours des choses de ce monde.
Bref la  malheureuse Masse ,se dfinit par son inexistence politique (de l vient l'accusation de manipulation de certains )...
- El Khassa (la "Particulire" littralement ,c..d la privilgi en franais ) ou  tenants du pouvoir politique (jargon moderne) et ses proches (tout ce qui gravite autour des rois ) ple-mle: les mdias (les crivains au moyen age),les lites (les hommes de sciences au sens large),les banquiers et les entreprises (les riches)...  



> Dj regardons qui sont derrire les vnements rcents ou la "masse" n'tait pas d'accord avec "ce qu'essaie de lui faire bouffer le systme".


En regardant froidement on constate que la "masse" est influenable comme une foule qu'on aurait surexcite pour lui faire commettre les pires excs ...
La "masse" ne raisonne pas ,elle ragit  un excitateur ,le manipulateur ,il suffit de lui dsigner un coupable prsum  de ses dboires ..
La "masse" cherche toujours un coupable ,un bouc missaire mme invente...
Il est extrmement dangereux de surexciter la "masse" et parfois plus d'un excitateur est passe au casse-noisette  !!!

----------


## BenoitM

> Vraiment?
> 
> Et ben non, pas le Sun, ni Fox news. CQFD (il suffit de trouver une exception pour contredire une regle.)


Non mais media mainstream = presse de gauche et donc il n'y a aucune presse de gauche qui soutient Donald Trump  ::roll::

----------


## MABROUKI

> RYU2000
> Les banquiers et les lites sont objectivement les ennemis du peuple.


Non les banquiers font leur mtier qui est de racler le flouze .
Ce sont les lites politiques qui se sont entours dlites ordinaires (conseillers techniques)  soit Incapables ,soit plus probablement Intelligentes mais Malhonntes (la malhonntet est pire que lincapacit )...

----------


## Ryu2000

> On est fin 2017 aujourd'hui plus en dbut 2016, faut suivre. Fox News soutient largement Trump maintenant.


D'accord.
Bon de toute faon on s'en fout, maintenant qu'il est au pouvoir...
C'est comme Macron, mme si 95% des franais taient mcontent de lui, qu'est-ce que a changerait ?

Avoir le soutient des mdias c'est surtout utile pendant la campagne.




> Et ben non, pas le Sun, ni Fox news. CQFD


Je parlais de la France, j'aurai du prciser.
Fox News ne soutenait pas Trump pendant la campagne.
Peut tre qu'un journal tout pourri soutenait le Brexit, mais a ne devait pas tre le cas pour la majorit des mdias.

Cela dit le systme anglais c'est autre chose que le systme franais.
Par exemple la reine soutenait le Brexit.
Le Royaume Uni bnficie d'un statut privilgi au sein de l'UE, ils ont encore leur monnaie et un peu de frontire.
Donc pour le Brexit je ne sais pas trop... (peut tre qu'une partie non ngligeable du systme britannique tait pro Brexit)
Mais pour Trump il n'y a pas de mind game, c'est clair, l'intgralit du systme tait contre lui, il n'avait aucun gros soutient. (par rapport au bulldozer Hillary)
Il y a quelques personnalits qui ont os soutenir Trump, comme Mike Tyson, Terrell Owens, Dennis Rodman.

En France c'est clair, tout le monde tait derrire Macron.
Macron c'est l'Obama Franais. (par rapport au traitement mdiatique)

Normalement les gens auraient du se dire "Qu'est-ce qu'on en a foutre de ce petit con qui a mari sa mre ? En plus il tait nul  chier sous Hollande, jamais je ne voterai pour lui !", bon la plupart se sont dit a, mais il a pass quand mme grce au tapage mdiatique...




> Non les banquiers font leur mtier qui est de racler le flouze .


Les banques ont fait n'importe quoi au niveau des investissements, elles ont quasiment fait faillite, les tats ont du aller  la rescousse.
La finance c'est devenu n'importe quoi, c'est plein d'action pourri rempli de dette.

Les banques ont prit votre argent, l'ont jou au Casino et l'ont perdu.
Ensuite les tats vous raquettes pour renflouer les banques.

----------


## Grogro

Les nouveaux lus du peuple pleurnichent dj : http://lelab.europe1.fr/cinq-mois-ap...emblee-3492458

Gnration snowflake !

----------


## Ryu2000

Les mdias prsentent a comme si c'tait une mre qui essayait de dresser son petit con de fils :
Brigitte Macron interdit la junk food  Emmanuel Macron



> En revanche, il a le droit de boire du vin.


C'est sympa.
En plus ils communiquent bien :



> l'eau et au pain sec Emmanuel Macron? Pas vraiment. L'hebdomadaire prcise tout de mme que "*fromages et vins sont autoriss et apprcis*". La France peut souffler.


Sarkozy avait dclar qu'il ne buvait pas de boisson alcoolis (peut tre que a se mlangeait mal avec la cocane ^^), par consquent les producteurs de vin n'avaient pas aim sa dclaration.
Alors que la femme de Macron dit qu'il a le droit au fromage et au vin.

On peut tre interprter a positivement du genre : Macron ne va plus au MacDo, ni au KFC, ni au Burger King, mais il mange du fromage franais.

----------


## Gunny

Tout a c'est bien joli mais que porte son altesse ? Slip, caleons ou boxers ?

----------


## micka132

> Tout a c'est bien joli mais que porte son altesse ? Slip, caleons ou boxers ?


String?

----------


## Darkzinus

> String?


Ou carrment rien ?  ::aie::

----------


## MABROUKI

> ddoumeche
> Pourtant selon les keynsianistes, la dpense publique et les prlvements obligatoires c'est l'emploi pour tous. Se seraient-ils tromps ? bizarre non ?


Non ,ils ne se sont pas tromps mais ils sont mal compris car Keynes n'as pas insist sur les conditionnalits du Keynsianisme  cause de sa profession de banquier (la morale publique lui importait peu,alors qu'elle est essentielle  tout Etat)...
Le keynsianisme est toujours valable  mais tempr par une rgle de conduite qui date des perses : ltat doit tre vertueux ,c..d n'engager que des dpenses utiles(grands travaux d'infrastructures utiles au bien public)  qui ont pour effet de stimuler l'activit conomique ,et non des dpenses de consommation dispendieuses et ruineuses...

----------


## Gunny

Article au point de vue trs intressant sur le procs Merah par Tablet, un magazine juif amricain (en anglais) :
A l'intrieur d'un tribunal franais o les victimes furent honteusement abandonnes par l'Etat franais, la gauche franaise et leur propre communaut




> No, the Jews, who are so lonely today in French society, were not alone in the courtroom. But the Muslim familiesthese Muslims so much at the center of the national public debate todaywere. No imam showed up in the courtroom. None of the left-wingers who are so eager to stand against Islamophobia and to point to the evils of racism and social discrimination wrote a single word of support to the Ibn Ziaten and Lagouen families.
> 
> Yet, the parallels between the French soldiers of Arab origins and their killer couldnt have been more striking. All were from poor backgrounds. All, as the cops once more proved, had experienced discrimination and racismnot once, but probably hundreds of times. Some were the exact same age as their killer. But while Mohamed Merah dealt drugs and trained for killing in the Pakistani tribal zones, they enlisted in the French army and showed pride in wearing the French uniform. Indeed the question asked by Jacques Gauthier is worth asking again: Why them? What makes one choose this and the other choose that?

----------


## ManusDei

http://www.liberation.fr/societe/201...l-armee_804710
https://www.lexpress.fr/actualite/so...e_1096658.html
En fait il a essay d'entrer dans l'arme lui aussi.

----------


## Ryu2000

Aprs Jupp, le soutien remarqu de Baroin  la politique de Macron



> Franois Baroin estime qu'Emmanuel *Macron mne une politique que la droite n'aurait aucun mal  endosser*.


Manuel Valls aimerait beaucoup redevenir ministre : "gouverner, cest exceptionnel"

En Marche continu de faire la synthse entre PS et UMP.
Macron n'est pas trop chaud pour embaucher Valls, mais Valls a le soutient d'un lobby extremement puissant en France. (d'ailleurs ce lobby devrait trouver de meilleur reprsentant que Valls, parce qu'il est ultra impopulaire chez le peuple)

----------


## Ryu2000

Y'en a qui voient de l'anti-judasme partout...

Qui est Grard Filoche, figure du PS dans la tourmente aprs un tweet jug antismite?



> Grard Filoche est menac d'exclusion aprs un tweet  caractre antismite visant Emmanuel Macron...


a me fait un peu penser quand Sin s'est fait virer de Charlie Hebdo, lui aussi accus d'anti-judasme... (c'tait une blague sur un des fils de Sarkozy, il fallait pas rigoler avec Sarkozy quand il tait prsident)

Elisabeth Badinter : "Il ne faut pas avoir peur de se faire traiter d'islamophobe"
Par contre il faut avoir peur de se faire traiter d'antismitisme, parce que a cote chre !  :8O:  :8O:  :8O:  

Il y a un drapeau tasuniens et un drapeau isralien en quoi c'est antismite ?
Je pense que l'image veut dire que Macron est soumis  la finance international et qu'il a des copains banquiers.
En mme temps c'est bas sur des faits rels :

----------


## BenoitM

> Il y a un drapeau tasuniens et un drapeau isralien en quoi c'est antismite ?


Un petit cours d'histoire...




> Elisabeth Badinter : "Il ne faut pas avoir peur de se faire traiter d'islamophobe"


Il ne faut pas confondre se faire traiter d'islamophobe et tre islamophobe (marche avec tous les phobe)

----------


## Invit

> Y'en a qui voient de l'anti-judasme partout...
> 
> Il y a un drapeau tasuniens et un drapeau isralien en quoi c'est antismite ?


Il faut surtout que tu regardes ce que Macron porte autour du bras pour comprendre...

----------


## Ryu2000

> Il ne faut pas confondre se faire traiter d'islamophobe et tre islamophobe (marche avec tous les phobe)


Oui ben pareil pour la judophobie.
Le plus dangereux c'est de se faire traiter d'antismite, parce qu'en France c'est le crime le plus grave.
Avant un antismite c'tait quelqu'un qui n'aimait pas les juifs, aujourd'hui c'est quelqu'un que certains juifs influents n'aiment pas. (LICRA)




> Il faut surtout que tu regardes ce que Macron porte autour du bras pour comprendre...


Il y a des milliards de faon dinterprter ce brassard !
C'est comme les capitaines dans les sports d'quipe...


Bon  la limite rectangle rouge, cercle blanc, symbole noire, a peut rappeler vaguement le parti au pouvoir en Allemagne de 1933  1945. (cela dit le logo n'a pas subit de rotation de 45, donc bon c'est pas trop a...)
Mais il n'y a que a qui est un peu tendancieux...
C'est lger.
Surtout que l le gars qui porte le brassard c'est Macron, donc a voudrait dire que son idologie se rapproche du nazisme.
Du coup ce serait une image plus anti nazi qu'anti juif.
De toute faon il ne me semble pas que Macron soit juif...

C'est le symbole du dollar...
C'est quoi le rapport ?

===
Donc pour vous ds qu'il y a un rectangle rouge avec un cercle blanc, c'est antismite ?
Est-ce que pour vous toutes les swastika sont antismite ?

Bon de toute faon c'est une image pourrie et le gars va se faire virer.
Il ne trouvera plus jamais de travail et voil on en parle plus.

----------


## Charvalos

T'es premier  crier sur tout les toits que Macron est l'ami des banques et tout le tralala et tu n'arrives pas  voir le rapport avec le brassard sur lequel il y a un dollar ?  ::aie::  ::aie::

----------


## Ryu2000

> T'es premier  crier sur tout les toits que Macron est l'ami des banques et tout le tralala


Ouais mais ce n'est pas antismite de dire que Macron est l'ami des banquiers.
Ce n'est pas antismite de dire que Macron est un proche d'Attali et de Drahi.
Ce n'est pas antismite de dire que Macron bossait chez Rothschild.

C'est le symbole du dollar qui est antismite ?

----------


## Grogro

> T'es premier  crier sur tout les toits que Macron est l'ami des banques et tout le tralala et tu n'arrives pas  voir le rapport avec le brassard sur lequel il y a un dollar ?


Il a peut-tre dormi en cour d'histoire.  ::aie:: 

Cette affiche de propagande, qui semble tout droit issue d'E&R, est certes de trs mauvais got, attaquer Filoche pour "crimepense" parce qu'il a le malheur d'gratigner les intouchables quand au mme moment on demande (moi le premier je prcise hein) aux islamo-gauchistes de s'craser au nom de la satire, tmoigne une nime fois d'un deux poids deux mesures des plus drangeants. Parce qu'on le veuille ou non, il s'agit l ni plus ni moins d'un procs en sorcellerie pour blasphme. 

La libert d'expression est totale ou elle n'est pas.

----------


## Ryu2000

Ah ok je sais : a ressemble a une affiche de propagande allemande du dbut des annes 40 ! C'est a ?

C'est la critique qui avait t fait pour a :


Parce que la propagande allemande reprsentait le pouvoir juif par une araigne parfois.

----------


## ddoumeche

En lieu de place de Jacob de Rothschild, l'auteur de cette satire bien ralise aurait du prendre Lloyd Blankfein, patron de Goldman Sachs & nettement plus antipathique. Cela eu t encore plus raliste, d'autant que GS a financ la campagne de Micron, raison pour laquelle il n'a pas voulu publier la liste de ses donateurs (polmique avec Benoit Hamon).

Enfin on nous a dj fait le coup avec l'affiche de Macron en habit de banquier en train de couper un cigare avec une faucille.

Ryu, il faut que tu te calmes, on est pas en Iran ici.

----------


## Invit

> Il a peut-tre dormi en cour d'histoire. 
> 
> Cette affiche de propagande, qui semble tout droit issue d'E&R, est certes de trs mauvais got, attaquer Filoche pour "crimepense" parce qu'il a le malheur d'gratigner les intouchables quand au mme moment on demande (moi le premier je prcise hein) aux islamo-gauchistes de s'craser au nom de la satire, tmoigne une nime fois d'un deux poids deux mesures des plus drangeants. Parce qu'on le veuille ou non, il s'agit l ni plus ni moins d'un procs en sorcellerie pour blasphme. 
> 
> La libert d'expression est totale ou elle n'est pas.


En France, la libert d'expression n'est pas totale, elle a ses limites fixes dans la loi.

Est-ce que nous sommes face  une satire dans cet exemple ? Est-ce que l'on peut comparer cette photo  une caricature de Charlie Hebdo ? Personnellement, je ne pense pas...

----------


## Grogro

La rumeur du jour, le dpart possible de Bruno Le Maire pour cause de crime de lse-majest :

http://eric-verhaeghe.entreprise.new...runo-le-maire/
http://www.lesinrocks.com/2017/11/15...ire-111009397/

On a bien besoin de a tiens. Un ministre de l'conomie sur un sige jectable au bout de six mois  peine. Ils sont cons, mais qu'ils sont cons !  ::calim2::

----------


## ddoumeche

> En France, la libert d'expression n'est pas totale, elle a ses limites fixes dans la loi.
> 
> Est-ce que nous sommes face  une satire dans cet exemple ? Est-ce que l'on peut comparer cette photo  une caricature de Charlie Hebdo ? Personnellement, je ne pense pas...


Personnellement cela m'a bien fait rire. 
Quand j'ai appris que Alain avait t convoqu au TGI, j'ai hsit entre un ricanement et une inquitude car on nous ressortait les atteintes aux liberts publiques de la Taubira de sinistre mmoire.

----------


## Grogro

La langue de la rpublique est le franais. Le premier ministre vient de siffler la fin de la rcr : http://www.lefigaro.fr/actualite-fra...nistration.php

Je ne suis pas dupe de la volont de faire un bon coup mdiatique, mais il est proprement incroyable de devoir en arriver l pour faire respecter la langue franaise aux administration. 

Comment un peuple peut en venir  en avoir  ce point honte de sa propre langue ?

----------


## Ryu2000

> Est-ce que l'on peut comparer cette photo  une caricature de Charlie Hebdo ? Personnellement, je ne pense pas...


Moi non plus je ne pense pas, parce que les dessins de Charlie Hebdo sont choquant et peuvent blesser des gens.
Alors que dans ce dessin il n'y a rien de blessant... Il n'y a rien de mchant. On ne cible personne en particulier, on dit juste que Macron est pote avec la banque, les USA et Isral (si on lui demandait il dirait que c'est vrai).
L c'est juste le dollar et la finance.
 la limite a peut choquer les capitalistes qui croient dans le dieu argent, et encore...




> Comment un peuple peut en venir  en avoir  ce point honte de sa propre langue ?


Tout le monde s'en branle de l'criture inclusive !
C'est nul  chier :



> rgle controverse visant  utiliser plus largement le fminin dans la langue franaise en introduisant le point milieu comme dans *agriculteur.rice.s*.


a ne ressemble  rien.

a intresse 2, 3 hystriques et c'est tout...
Le peuple a des problmes plus important que a...

Mais bon a va faire comme a :
Ognon, nnufar, accent circonflexe: la rforme surprise de l'orthographe

Et ils ont dit "ben non c'est pas neuf, c'est prvu depuis 1990", sauf que depuis le dbut c'tait une ide de merde...
Donc l en 2043 y'aura l'criture inclusive.

----------


## Bousk

> On ne cible personne en particulier


Oui parce que les 4 (ou 2 selon de laquelle on parle) zouaves ont t mis l tout  fait par hasard aprs une recherche rapide sur Google image bien sr.
Tu te lis des fois ? Ou devoir rpondre  tous les sujets le plus rapidement possible t'empche de dvelopper cette facult ?  ::weird::

----------


## Mdinoc

Il y a pas mal de trucs qui m'avaient dplu la dernire fois que j'ai regard les dtails de la rforme orthographique, mais j'aime bien ce qu'ils ont fait pour le placement des trmas (les placer sur la voyelle qui "devient" sonore).

----------


## Ryu2000

> Oui parce que les 4 (ou 2 selon de laquelle on parle) zouaves ont t mis l tout  fait par hasard aprs une recherche rapide sur Google image bien sr.


Le point commun entre les 3 du fond c'est qu'ils sont li  Macron.
Il y a *Attali qui a dcouvert Macron*.
*Drahi qui a fait la pub de Macron*, vu qu'il est propritaire de mdia (apparemment Macron l'a aid  rachet SFR ou je sais pas quoi).
L'autre je le connais pas, mais on va dire que c'est Jacob Rothschild, et *Macron vient de la banque Rothschild*.

Du coup voil c'est *Macron et 3 personnes plus au moins li  lui* (il est surtout de proche d'Attali et de Drahi).
De l'Institut Montaigne  Patrick Drahi, les puissants soutiens d'Emmanuel Macron

En fait ce qui vous gne c'est que les types derrire Macron sont juifs, c'est a ?
Ce n'est pas un raisonnement valable.
C'est juste une concidence...

C'est un peu trop facile aprs, alors parce que quelqu'un est juif on ne peut pas le critiquer ?
C'est trop gros comme Joker.
Et de toute faon Macron n'est pas juif  ce que je sache.

Une image anti judaque critiquerait l'ensemble des juifs, il y aurait une caricature de juif.
Est-ce que l a caricature un groupe de juifs ?
Est-ce qu'on vise un ensemble ?
Non ! a reprsente des personnages rels, l'ensemble des juifs ne se sentent pas reprsent par Drahi et Attali...
Vous pouvez faire un montage de Macron avec 3 catholiques derrire lui, a ne me choquera pas et c'est normal...

===
C'est a le problme, si quelqu'un critique 1 seul juif, alors il sera jug judophobe.
Alors que a ne fonctionne pas comme a.
Les islamophobe n'aiment pas la majorit des musulmans.
L il n'est pas question de critiquer la grosse partie des membres d'une religion.

Je vais vous montrer des dessins islamophobe pour que vous compreniez :



Vous voyez ce ne sont pas des musulmans prcis, ce sont des caricatures.
On englobe toute l'islam dans le mme truc.

----------


## Invit

> Le point commun entre les 3 du fond c'est qu'ils sont li  Macron.
> Il y a *Attali qui a dcouvert Macron*.
> *Drahi qui a fait la pub de Macron*, vu qu'il est propritaire de mdia (apparemment Macron l'a aid  rachet SFR ou je sais pas quoi).
> L'autre je le connais pas, mais on va dire que c'est Jacob Rothschild, et *Macron vient de la banque Rothschild*.
> 
> Du coup voil c'est *Macron et 3 personnes plus au moins li  lui* (il est surtout de proche d'Attali et de Drahi).
> De l'Institut Montaigne  Patrick Drahi, les puissants soutiens d'Emmanuel Macron
> 
> En fait ce qui vous gne c'est que les types derrire Macron sont juifs, c'est a ?
> ...


Oui une grosse concidence  ::mrgreen:: 

Ton raisonnement est logique, par contre, je comprends toujours pas ce que le Milan AC vient faire l dedans ? Lui foutre le brassard du capitaine du Milan, fallait oser ! Y'a quand mme des limites au photo montage... Macron est anti-Berlusconi ?

----------


## Ryu2000

> je comprends toujours pas ce que le Milan AC vient faire l dedans ?


Si c'tait une image judophobe, il y aurait une toile de David sur le brassard pour dire "Bouhou les mchants juifs !".
Si c'tait une image nazi, la croix gamme reprsenterait le "bien".

Vous voyez que le truc colle pas, ou bien ?
L c'est une critique du capitalisme pour dire que *le dollar est le symbole du mal*.
L le "symbole nazi" est port par une personnage mchant, c'est donc anti nazi.
C'est pour dire "les nazis d'aujourd'hui sont : les banquiers et les mdias".
Et que notre prsident est proche de certaines puissantes trangres (le type a fait un concours de serrage de main le plus long avec Trump quand mme).

C'est une interprtation compltement valable.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Je vais vous montrer des dessins islamophobe pour que vous compreniez :


Les images n'ont rien d'islamophobe. C'est de l'humour.  ::roll::

----------


## Invit

> Si c'tait une image judophobe, il y aurait une toile de David sur le brassard pour dire "Bouhou les mchants juifs !".
> Si c'tait une image nazi, la croix gamme reprsenterait le "bien".
> 
> Vous voyez que le truc colle pas, ou bien ?
> L c'est une critique du capitalisme pour dire que *le dollar est le symbole du mal*.
> L le "symbole nazi" est port par une personnage mchant, c'est donc anti nazi.
> C'est pour dire "les nazis d'aujourd'hui sont : les banquiers et les mdias".
> Et que notre prsident est proche de certaines puissantes trangres (le type a fait un concours de serrage de main le plus long avec Trump quand mme).
> 
> C'est une interprtation compltement valable.




Pourquoi tu trouves cette Une islamophobe ? On voit clairement des enfants blesss, et au fond, y'a une ambulance qui fait marche arrire pour venir leur port secours.

C'est une interprtation compltement valable.

----------


## Invit

Pour ma part, je n'aurais pas non plus jug le tweet comme antismite, pas plus que je ne juge les caricatures de Charlie Hebdo comme islamophobe, si le tweet en question ne venait pas de Filoche. N'importe qui ne peut pas rire de n'importe quoi en public (adage indit). Personnellement, il m'a fait bien ricaner aussi.

----------


## micka132

> On voit clairement des enfants blesss, et au fond, y'a une ambulance qui fait marche arrire pour venir leur port secours.
> 
> C'est une interprtation compltement valable.


Non parceque les feux de reculs ne sont pas allums!

Moi non plus je suis pas plus choqu par la 1ere image que par les dernires. 
Il n'y a que les libres penseurs  gomtrie variable qui peuvent penser le contraire. J'ai rien contre les libres penseurs  gomtrie variable s'ils assument ce qui constitue la variabilit.

----------


## Invit

> Non parceque les feux de reculs ne sont pas allums!
> 
> Moi non plus je suis pas plus choqu par la 1ere image que par les dernires. 
> Il n'y a que les libres penseurs  gomtrie variable qui peuvent penser le contraire. J'ai rien contre les libres penseurs  gomtrie variable s'ils assument ce qui constitue la variabilit.


Les feux en blanc, c'est bon !  ::aie:: 

Non mais je suis pas choqu par cette photo, je ne trouve pas la une de CH islamophobe non plus.

Mais pour le cas du photomontage, dj, c'est un photomontage avec des vrais personnes et ce n'est pas une caricature. Vu le pass et les attaques rpts contre Macron sur le monde de la finances et li aux juifs plusieurs fois (cf l'affaire caricature/nez crochu), sans oubli les codes utiliss comme le brassard de capitaine du Milan AC, faudrait pas non plus croire aux crits de Ryu et ne pas penser que cette photo dgage un fond d'antismitisme...
D'ailleurs, elle vient d'o ? Filoche l'a juste retweet, il faudrait plutt aller voir l'auteur dans ce cas non ?

Aprs, pour la Une de CH ou cette photo, j'irais pas attaquer, virer qq'un, etc ... Mais faut pas se mentir non plus je trouve...
Par contre, Ryu en parlait, je trouve que la base de l'affaire Dieudonn est beaucoup plus drangeante sur la libert d'expression, humour, etc avec son sketch (Bon depuis, plus dlicat d'tre tranch, il a fait des mauvais choix... Mais le conseil d'Etat de Valls dans l'aprs-midi, c'tait beau !  :;):  )

----------


## Grogro

> Les images n'ont rien d'islamophobe. C'est de l'humour.


Je dfendrais toujours toutes les unes de Charlie Hebdo, mme celles du plus mauvais got (les lasagnes italiennes, le "papa o t'es" aprs l'attentat de Bruxelles). Mais tout est question de perception et c'est utile de se placer du point de vue de l'Autre (les musulmans, les libraux anglo-saxons, les gauchistes) pour comprendre pourquoi a choque. 

Parce qu'on a crucifi Dieudonn, que je ne trouve pas spcialement drle, pour blasphme contre la Shoah. Vous voyez o a coince et comment ce genre d'histoires renforce les clivages ethnoculturels ? 

C'est a le deux poids deux mesures. Soit on accepte qu'on puisse "offenser" tout le monde sans distinction de couleur ou de religion, soit on n'offense personne.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Je dfendrais toujours toutes les unes de Charlie Hebdo, mme celles du plus mauvais got (les lasagnes italiennes, le "papa o t'es" aprs l'attentat de Bruxelles). Mais tout est question de perception et c'est utile de se placer du point de vue de l'Autre (les musulmans, les libraux anglo-saxons, les gauchistes) pour comprendre pourquoi a choque. 
> 
> Parce qu'on a crucifi Dieudonn, que je ne trouve pas spcialement drle, pour blasphme contre la Shoah. Vous voyez o a coince et comment ce genre d'histoires renforce les clivages ethnoculturels ? 
> 
> C'est a le deux poids deux mesures. Soit on accepte qu'on puisse "offenser" tout le monde sans distinction de couleur ou de religion, soit on n'offense personne.


Y a aussi le contexte. CH est une feuille de choux  but caricatural et "poil  gratter", et qui arrose tout sans distinction.

La photomontage de Filoche provient de la facho sphre, donc a laisse quand mme un gout de bile. Quant  Dieudonn, ce n'est pas tant le fait de faire de l'humour sur les juifs, c'est le fait que a ne soit que dans un sens et ses frquentations. Quand tu invites Soral sur scne et que tu ne fais que des sketchs contre les juifs, au bout d'un moment, a devient difficile de ne pas y voir de l'antismitisme.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Pourquoi tu trouves cette Une islamophobe ? On voit clairement des enfants blesss, et au fond, y'a une ambulance qui fait marche arrire pour venir leur port secours.


Parce que le message dit "Islam religion de paix... ternelle".

*L'image fait l'amalgame entre l'islam et le terrorisme*.
Alors que ceux qui pratiquent la religion musulmane, n'ont rien  voir avec les terroristes.

Comme je l'ai dj dis : Anders Behring Breivik est un fan d'Isral et du sionisme, il cite Isral en exemple plein de fois dans son manifeste :
2083: Une dclaration dindpendance europenne : *Isral prit 300 fois en exemple*
Et les sionistes on dit :



> Anders Behring Breivik, le principal suspect dans les attaques menes vendredi en Norvge, a publi un manifeste de 1500 pages sur lInternet qui montre son adhsion  la droite chrtienne,  un combat contre lislamisation de lEurope et, dans une moindre mesure, * une philosophie qui semble tre pro-sioniste (ce qui ne signifie en rien quil ait comprit lessence du sionisme)*.


Ils ont dit que le type n'avait rien compris au sionisme.
Et c'est pareil pour les terroristes : ils n'ont rien compris  l'islam.
Les musulmans ne soutiennent pas le terrorisme, c'est hyper mauvais pour eux, ils ont peur que les gens fassent l'amalgame.
Le terrorisme c'est une attaque sous faux drapeau quelque part.

Autre exemple : Bush faisait des guerres au nom de Jsus Christ !
George Bush: 'God told me to end the tyranny in Iraq'

C'est pas trs catholique comme truc...
Ce qui ramne  deux chansons :




Ce sont des gens qui utilise la religion pour leur intrt personnel.

===
Dans le dessin avec Macron, on ne cible pas l'ensemble des juifs donc ce n'est pas judophobe.
Dans Charlie Hebdo on englobe toute l'islam.

----------


## Gunny

Je rebondis un peu sur l'actualit : http://www.leparisien.fr/economie/absenteisme-dans-le-prive-des-arrets-maladie-toujours-plus-frequents-et-plus-longs-22-11-2017-7407270.php



> En 2016, 34,1 % des salaris ont eu au moins un arrt de travail pour cause de maladie.


Le ton est le mme dans tous les journaux : "ouh lala, c'est beaucoup tout a !" Personnellement a me semble ridiculement petit comme nombre : *tout le monde* a au moins quelques jours par an o on n'est pas en tat de travailler. Mais en France, on se force  aller au travail cote que cote pour ne pas tre mal vu du chef ou qumander un arrt au mdecin suspicieux. Du coup la sant en prend un coup, et quand au final on a vraiment besoin d'un arrt de travail c'est parce que la sant s'effondre compltement.

----------


## Invit

> Y a aussi le contexte. CH est une feuille de choux  but caricatural et "poil  gratter", et qui arrose tout sans distinction.
> 
> La photomontage de Filoche provient de la facho sphre, donc a laisse quand mme un gout de bile. Quant  Dieudonn, ce n'est pas tant le fait de faire de l'humour sur les juifs, c'est le fait que a ne soit que dans un sens et ses frquentations. Quand tu invites Soral sur scne et que tu ne fais que des sketchs contre les juifs, au bout d'un moment, a devient difficile de ne pas y voir de l'antismitisme.


Oui, d'ailleurs, Filoche ajoute une phrase au photomontage, on voit bien qu'il n'est pas dans l'humour... Et je ne perois pas l'humour de ce photomontage (subjectif peut-tre)...

Pour Dieudonn, c'est plus compliqu que a ... On pourrait nous dire que le mec est antismite depuis sa naissance mais ce serait trop vite oubli ses annes avec Elie Semoun et son passif...
Voil pourquoi je disais que c'tait assez difficile de le juger, il n'a pas toujours fait les bons choix mais il a clairement t pouss dans ses retranchements...
La base, c'est un sketch sur M6, drle ou pas drle, ce n'est mme pas le dbat... Quand tu vois que derrire, le dferlement mdiatique, l'abandon de ses "amis", etc... On va pas refaire toute l'histoire mais ce n'est qu'en rponse qu'il a malheureusement trouv ses nouvelles relations, celles qui (pour moi) fait qu'il n'tait (n'est et ne pourra plus tre) plus entendu... (Le mec avait d'ailleurs t aux USA pour s'expliquer car il ne pouvait mme plus en France...)."
Pour les sketchs exclusivement contre les juifs, l, je n'ai pas du voir les mmes spectacles...

----------


## Ryu2000

> Mais en France, on se force  aller au travail


Les Allemands sont encore pire il parait.
L'Allemand qui tombe malade dprime parce qu'il va louper le boulot ^^

Peut tre que le fait que le nombre d'arrts maladie augmente signifie que la sant des franais diminue.
Avec la bouffe toxique (industrielle), le stress, la pollution des villes, etc...
C'est ce qui fini par donner des cancers.




> Pour Dieudonn, c'est plus compliqu que a ...


a peut tre expliqu simplement :
Il faisait rire tout le monde, l'intgralit du show-biz lui lchait les pieds, il tait reconnu comme le meilleur humoriste franais et un excellent acteur.
Il attaquait tout le monde et toutes les religions.

Un jour il a fait un sketch, pas prpar, pour critiquer l'axe politique USA + Isral.
L on lui a demand de se mettre  genoux pour demander pardon, parce qu'on n'a pas le droit d'attaquer la politique isralienne.
Il a refus de se soumettre.
Si les sionistes n'avaient pas fait tout un flanc  cause de ce sketch pas terrible, il aurait pass  autre chose.
Sauf qu'il a t diabolis et  partir de l il est entr en rsistance.

Et c'est un peu ridicule de voir que Valls en avait son combat numro 1...
Ya autre chose  foutre que de s'occuper d'un humoriste quand on est premier ministre.

----------


## Invit

> a peut tre expliqu simplement :


Non c'est plus compliqu cette affaire. Le dpart est simple  expliquer, c'est les ractions et choix de chaque personnes qui sont plus compliqus...

----------


## Grogro

> Le ton est le mme dans tous les journaux : "ouh lala, c'est beaucoup tout a !" Personnellement a me semble ridiculement petit comme nombre : *tout le monde* a au moins quelques jours par an o on n'est pas en tat de travailler. Mais en France, on se force  aller au travail cote que cote pour ne pas tre mal vu du chef ou qumander un arrt au mdecin suspicieux. Du coup la sant en prend un coup, et quand au final on a vraiment besoin d'un arrt de travail c'est parce que la sant s'effondre compltement.


Voyant que tu vis au Danemark, je rebondis sur le mme sujet. Je pense qu'on a tous conscience  quel point la culture du travail est malsaine et maladive en France, toujours sur la frontire entre amour et haine. Qu'en est-il au Danemark vant par le patronat franais (les "entrepreneurs" hritier qui n'ont jamais travaill de leur vie) comme le paradis de la flexiscurit ? Comment se passe la ngociation au travail chez vous ? Les arrts maladie ?

----------


## Invit

> Un jour il a fait un sketch, pas prpar, pour critiquer l'axe politique USA + Isral.


Bien sr que c'tait prpar. Tout le monde connaissait ses ides dans le show biz. a faisait bien longtemps qu'il s'affichait discrtement dans ces milieux. Il a attendu d'tre suffisamment clbre pour tout balancer. Comme Zemmour. a arrange tout le monde, eux font leur buisness et rpandent leurs ides, et les journaleux ont leurs boucs missaires.

----------


## Gunny

> Voyant que tu vis au Danemark, je rebondis sur le mme sujet. Je pense qu'on a tous conscience  quel point la culture du travail est malsaine et maladive en France, toujours sur la frontire entre amour et haine. Qu'en est-il au Danemark vant par le patronat franais (les "entrepreneurs" hritier qui n'ont jamais travaill de leur vie) comme le paradis de la flexiscurit ? Comment se passe la ngociation au travail chez vous ? Les arrts maladie ?


Au Danemark c'est la culture de la confiance et du consensus. Quand tu es malade tu envoies un mail  ton chef et  tes collgues "dsol je suis malade je ne peux pas venir aujourd'hui", et... c'est tout. Pas de carence et pas de certificat mdical (le boss peut en demander un si suspicion d'abus ou absence longue mais c'est vraiment rare). Quasiment tout le monde a quelques jours d'absence maladie dans l'anne. C'est mme relativement mal vu de venir travailler si tu es clairement malade, les collgues te voient plus comme un boulet qui va les contaminer et leur refourguer du boulot mal fait. a m'a fait bizarre la premire fois, moi qui n'ai pris qu'un ou deux arrts maladies en 5 ans de travail en France...
Je ne connais pas vraiment les diffrences de procdures pour licencier en France ou au Danemark, mais clairement ici les employeurs n'ont pas peur de se sparer de salaris : c'est dj arriv plusieurs fois dans ma bote, pour cause de manque d'activit, mauvaise performance, rorganisation, etc. a n'est rigolo pour personne mais ce n'est pas non plus un drame car le salari est bien protg et le faible taux de chmage fait qu'il est facile de rebondir rapidement. Le fait que les danois sont assez motionnellement dtachs de leur travail aide aussi  tourner la page. De plus, le taux de syndicalisation est fort et les syndicats font rellement un bon boulot. La flexiscurit  la scandinave c'est un tout, un systme complet. Si on n'implmente que les mesures sur lesquelles bavent le grand patronat franais, c'est un flingue sur la tempe du salari, ni plus ni moins.

----------


## ddoumeche

> Y a aussi le contexte. CH est une feuille de choux  but caricatural et "poil  gratter", et qui arrose tout sans distinction.
> 
> La photomontage de Filoche provient de la facho sphre, donc a laisse quand mme un gout de bile. Quant  Dieudonn, ce n'est pas tant le fait de faire de l'humour sur les juifs, c'est le fait que a ne soit que dans un sens et ses frquentations. Quand tu invites Soral sur scne et que tu ne fais que des sketchs contre les juifs, au bout d'un moment, a devient difficile de ne pas y voir de l'antismitisme.


Et Faurisson

----------


## Ryu2000

> Bien sr que c'tait prpar. Tout le monde connaissait ses ides dans le show biz.


Non mais il tait surement pas trop fan de la politique isralienne avant de raliser ce sketch.
Mais le sketch en question n'tait vraiment pas prpar.
On voit qu'il a du mal  lire le texte, le costume est  l'arrache, il a du tre achet dans un magasin de farce et attrape juste avant l'mission.

C'est un truc bcl, qui ne mritait clairement pas les rpercussions qui ont suivi.
C'est pas souvent qu'un artiste  le choix entre tre le numro 1 officiel et devenir riche ou tre l'ennemi des mdias et des politique pour un refus de soumission.

Dieudonn gagnerait 100 fois plus si il avait choisi de rintgrer le systme.
On entendrait ses sketchs  la radio, ses DVD seraient dans toutes les grandes surfaces, il tournerait dans plein de films, etc.
Bon aprs mme sans promo il remplit toujours des salles. (en tout cas plus que son pote Elie)




> Je ne connais pas vraiment les diffrences de procdures pour licencier en France ou au Danemark, mais clairement *ici les employeurs n'ont pas peur de se sparer de salaris* : c'est dj arriv plusieurs fois dans ma bote, pour cause de manque d'activit, mauvaise performance, rorganisation, etc.


a va tre pareil dans toute l'UE.
La loi de travail qu'est en train de mettre en place Macron en arrivera  ce point.

Mais les franais risquent de montrer une lgre rsistance.

----------


## Charvalos

> Au Danemark c'est la culture de la confiance et du consensus. Quand tu es malade tu envoies un mail  ton chef et  tes collgues "dsol je suis malade je ne peux pas venir aujourd'hui", et... c'est tout. Pas de carence et pas de certificat mdical (le boss peut en demander un si suspicion d'abus ou absence longue mais c'est vraiment rare). Quasiment tout le monde a quelques jours d'absence maladie dans l'anne. C'est mme relativement mal vu de venir travailler si tu es clairement malade, les collgues te voient plus comme un boulet qui va les contaminer et leur refourguer du boulot mal fait. a m'a fait bizarre la premire fois, moi qui n'ai pris qu'un ou deux arrts maladies en 5 ans de travail en France...
> Je ne connais pas vraiment les diffrences de procdures pour licencier en France ou au Danemark, mais clairement ici les employeurs n'ont pas peur de se sparer de salaris : c'est dj arriv plusieurs fois dans ma bote, pour cause de manque d'activit, mauvaise performance, rorganisation, etc. a n'est rigolo pour personne mais ce n'est pas non plus un drame car le salari est bien protg et le faible taux de chmage fait qu'il est facile de rebondir rapidement. Le fait que les danois sont assez motionnellement dtachs de leur travail aide aussi  tourner la page. De plus, le taux de syndicalisation est fort et les syndicats font rellement un bon boulot. La flexiscurit  la scandinave c'est un tout, un systme complet. Si on n'implmente que les mesures sur lesquelles bavent le grand patronat franais, c'est un flingue sur la tempe du salari, ni plus ni moins.


Pour rebondir l-dessus, chez nous, le certificat maladie est obligatoire ds que tu as 3 jours de maladie conscutive.

----------


## Invit

> C'est un truc bcl, qui ne mritait clairement pas les rpercussions qui ont suivi.


Ne le prend pas pour plus bte qu'il ne l'est, il connaissait trs bien les rpercussions. Il ne s'est pas fait son trou en ayant un regard de nouveau n sur la scne tlvise.




> C'est pas souvent qu'un artiste  le choix entre tre le numro 1 officiel et devenir riche ou tre l'ennemi des mdias et des politique pour un refus de soumission.
> 
> Dieudonn gagnerait 100 fois plus si il avait choisi de rintgrer le systme.
> On entendrait ses sketchs  la radio, ses DVD seraient dans toutes les grandes surfaces, il tournerait dans plein de films, etc.
> Bon aprs mme sans promo il remplit toujours des salles. (*en tout cas plus que son pote Elie*)


Tu rponds toi-mme. La carrire des humoristes est relativement courte. Mme si elle est plus longue que celle d'autres mtiers, elle excde rarement 10 ans. Surtout dans le cas de Dieudonn qui n'a jamais t hilarant (il avait son public). S'il ne faisait pas parler de lui, il ne remplirait pas plus les salles qu'lie.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Ne le prend pas pour plus bte qu'il ne l'est, il connaissait trs bien les rpercussions.


Moi je parlais de la prparation du texte et du costume.
Mais mme  l'poque, on ne savait pas que le lobby sioniste tait aussi influent en France.




> Surtout dans le cas de Dieudonn qui n'a jamais t hilarant (il avait son public). S'il ne faisait pas parler de lui, il ne remplirait pas plus les salles qu'lie.


1. Dieudonn tait reconnu par tout le monde comme tant le meilleur :


Tout le show business tait derrire lui !

L chez Ruquier (coutez bien Claude Sarraute) :



2. Il ne fait pas parler de lui.
Parfois le mot d'ordre chez les mdias c'est "on ne parle plus de dieudonn" et il y a aucune mention de son nom dans aucun article.
Bon des fois le systme devient hystrique et c'est hyper contre productif pour eux.

----------


## el_slapper

> (.../...)Le fait que les danois sont assez motionnellement dtachs de leur travail (.../...)


a

Tout le reste en dcoule, finalement. Tous les dysfonctionnements que l'on retrouve en France viennent de l. On a une relation amour-haine trs forte avec le boulot, qui empche de penser rationnellement.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Le ton est le mme dans tous les journaux : "ouh lala, c'est beaucoup tout a !"


Un salari du priv sur cinq a renonc  un arrt maladie prescrit



> *Prs de 20 % des salaris du secteur priv ont renonc  un arrt maladie pourtant prescrit par leur mdecin traitant en 2016*, selon une tude publie mercredi.
> Cette tude sur l'absentisme au travail du leader en assurance sant et prvoyance Malakoff Mdric, prcise que 19 % des arrts de travail prescrits au cours des 12 derniers mois prcdant l'enqute, ralise en octobre 2016 par l'Ifop, n'ont pas t respects, *dont 7 % "ont t pris mais pas en totalit" et 12 % "n'ont pas t pris"*.

----------


## Invit

> Ne le prend pas pour plus bte qu'il ne l'est, il connaissait trs bien les rpercussions. Il ne s'est pas fait son trou en ayant un regard de nouveau n sur la scne tlvise.
> 
> Tu rponds toi-mme. La carrire des humoristes est relativement courte. Mme si elle est plus longue que celle d'autres mtiers, elle excde rarement 10 ans. *Surtout dans le cas de Dieudonn qui n'a jamais t hilarant (il avait son public). S'il ne faisait pas parler de lui, il ne remplirait pas plus les salles qu'lie.*


a c'est compltement faux... Tu prouves que tu n'as fais que lire des articles ou sujets anti-Dieudonn.
Il recevait encore des prix d'humour en 2003 pour "Le divorce de Patrick" avant le sketch de France 3 ... Et mme aprs le scandale, quand il lance un nouveau spectacle, il est complet au Qubec ... (qui bizarrement n'avait pas du tout le mme regard sur ce "scandale").
En France, il est encore complet en ce moment en province alors de l  croire qu'il n'y a que des extrmistes qui vont remplir sa salle... Je dirais au contraire, a fait plutt l'inverse, des gens qui ne vont pas le voir  cause des choses qu'il a pu dire ou faire... 




> Tout le monde connaissait ses ides dans le show biz


L aussi, compltement faux, Elie Semoun est juif et ils ont travaills plusieurs annes ensemble, un vrai couple ! C'est le 1er  le dire qu'il a chang et qu'il ne le reconnait plus, cf sa lettre ouverte au sujet de Dieudonn. D'ailleurs, cette anne encore, Elie Semoun dit ne pas tre en froid avec Dieudonn mme si il ne partage pas toutes ses ides...

Le problme, c'est de ne pas russir  dissocier le talent dhumoriste avec l'homme qu'il est devenu... Les conneries qu'il a pu faire car oui, il a fait de grosses conneries... Il a fait des choix douteux qui ont amens un milieu dextrmistes  se rapprocher de lui et il ne s'en est pas assez dmarqu...

Je t'invite a bien relire tout le sujet Dieudonn de 2003  aujourd'hui, tu seras surprise sur plusieurs points... (mme si  aucun moment a n'enlve sa btise car je rejoins la majorit des humoristes qui le disent, au final, c'est vraiment du gchis vu son talent...)

----------


## Jon Shannow

Je ne jugerai pas son talent, l'humour est subjectif. Moi, il ne m'a jamais tellement fait rire, mme du temps o il tait avec E. Semoun. Bon, Semoun ne m'a jamais beaucoup fait rire non plus. Aprs, certains les trouvent drles et je n'ai rien  redire  a. Comme dit prcdemment, l'humour c'est subjectif.

----------


## Invit

> Je ne jugerai pas son talent, l'humour est subjectif. Moi, il ne m'a jamais tellement fait rire, mme du temps o il tait avec E. Semoun. Bon, Semoun ne m'a jamais beaucoup fait rire non plus. Aprs, certains les trouvent drles et je n'ai rien  redire  a. Comme dit prcdemment, l'humour c'est subjectif.


C'est sr que c'est subjectif mais quand tu remplis les salles et que tu es encens par tes pairs, on peut quand mme penser que tu as russi dans ton mtier.

----------


## Invit

> a c'est compltement faux... Tu prouves que tu n'as fais que lire des articles ou sujets anti-Dieudonn.


Non, je n'ai jamais lu un seul article anti-Dieudonn, je les vite, je sais ce qu'ils valent. Le le regardais  la tloche avant les scandales, quand je regardais encore la tloche et qu'il n'y avait rien d'autre. De l seul vient mon jugement (subjectif sur la qualit de son humour, objectif sur le temps de carrire moyen des humoristes).




> En France, il est encore complet en ce moment en province alors de l  croire qu'il n'y a que des extrmistes qui vont remplir sa salle... Je dirais au contraire, a fait plutt l'inverse, des gens qui ne vont pas le voir  cause des choses qu'il a pu dire ou faire...


Ce n'est pas du tout ce que je veux dire. Je parle juste de coups de visibilit mdiatique, son public n'est pas constitu d'extrmistes.




> L aussi, compltement faux, Elie Semoun est juif et ils ont travaills plusieurs annes ensemble, un vrai couple ! C'est le 1er  le dire qu'il a chang et qu'il ne le reconnait plus, cf sa lettre ouverte au sujet de Dieudonn. D'ailleurs, cette anne encore, Elie Semoun dit ne pas tre en froid avec Dieudonn mme si il ne partage pas toutes ses ides...


Mon analyse est plutt inverse. Dieudonn est tout sauf un simple d'esprit qui ne sait pas choisir ses frquentations, et qui voit les choses en noir et en blanc. Ma critique vise au contraire le show biz et les mdias qui le font passer pour un tel bonhomme (et Dieudo qui en profite allgrement, mais aprs tout il a bien raison).

----------


## Ryu2000

Moi personnellement j'aime bien les spectacles de Dieudonn, je le trouve bien meilleur que les autres, il est au moins du niveau de Coluche et Desproges.
Quand il incarne un personnage, on ne voit plus le comique on voit un personnage (les textes sont hilarants, il gre les accents  la perfection, c'est de l'humour bien noir).
Il a inspir plein de comique.
Par contre Elie Semoun sans Dieudonn a craint  ::(: 

===

Hey ! Il y a une news qui parle de Macron !
Immigration : "Il faut retourner dans son pays", explique Macron



> Mais aprs, on ne peut pas accueillir tous les gens qui viennent sur des visas ou de commerce ou d'tudiant ou qui restent aprs. Donc, aprs, il faut retourner dans son pays. *Si vous n'tes pas en danger, il faut retourner dans votre pays*. Et au Maroc, vous n'tes pas en danger.


Et une news qui parls de Valls :
"Problme de l'islam en France": les propos de Manuel Valls font polmique



> Lors d'un dbat public organis en Espagne, l'ancien Premier ministre a voqu "un problme" entre la France et l'islam et les musulmans.
> 
> "Tous les pays souffrent d'une crise d'identit, d'identit culturelle", a expliqu mardi Manuel Valls lors d'un dbat film  Barcelone. "Parce qu'il y a la mondialisation, il y a la crise politique, il y a les rseaux sociaux, il y a le problme des rfugis. Dans nos socits, par exemple dans la socit franaise, le problme de l'islam, des musulmans. Tout cela nous interroge sur ce que nous sommes", a dclar l'ancien Premier ministre en espagnol face  l'auditoire runi par le quotidien espagnol El Pais. 
> 
> *Vives critiques au PS... et au FN*

----------


## Grogro

> a
> 
> Tout le reste en dcoule, finalement. Tous les dysfonctionnements que l'on retrouve en France viennent de l. On a une relation amour-haine trs forte avec le boulot, qui empche de penser rationnellement.


Et le mme malaise touche tout autant les managers et les RH que les pions que nous sommes : http://www.latribune.fr/entreprises-...rh-753739.html

----------


## ABCIWEB

Salut,

Toujours dans la rubrique Macron et ses rformes, ce sont les magazines d'information *Envoy Spcial* et *Complment denqute* qui risquent de se prendre une grosse claque sur Antenne 2. Ce sont de trs petits budgets compars au 3 milliards de budget de France tlvision, mais comme dit Yannick Letranchant tout doit tre examin pour faire 50 millions d'conomies en 2018...

Faut dire aussi que ces missions faisaient souvent ombrage au modle ultra libral que Macron impose avec ses rformes, donc si on peut les supprimer ou rduire leur diffusion c'est tout bon pour le banquier. Le prtexte officiel est le mme que depuis toujours - 20 ans qu'on l'entend tous les jours -  c.a.d. rduire le dficit public. 

Aprs la suppression d'missions corrosives comme "l bas si s'y suis" sur France inter (il y a trois ans), c'est au tour de la tl nationale de faire le mnage pour se mettre au garde  vous de l'idologie nolibrale. Le service public selon Macron.

----------


## ManusDei

> Toujours dans la rubrique Macron et ses rformes, ce sont les magazines d'information *Envoy Spcial* et *Complment denqute* qui risquent de se prendre une grosse claque sur Antenne 2.


Ca a peut-tre chang mais j'avais regard quelques unes des missions il y a quelques anne (3, 5 ans ?) sur des sujets que je connaissais un peu et c'tait bien de la grosse merde.
Du sensationalisme, ils rcupraient le pire qu'ils pouvaient trouver et prsentaient a comme tant banal.

----------


## Invit

Elise Lucet a reprit Envoy Spcial, c'est devenu assez proche de Cash Investigation mais les enqutes sont clairement plus courtes.

Mais pour l'instant, ils veulent juste alterner les 2 programmes une semaine sur deux, du moins, je n'ai trouv que a sur le net... Si a peut gagner en qualit, surtout avec Cash Investigation en plus dans le paysage, c'est pas forcment plus mal...

----------


## Ryu2000

Vous n'avez pas envie de ragir sur "*On ne peut pas prendre toute la misre du monde*" ?
Pourtant c'est une ide pleine de bon sens, pour une fois.
Effectivement nous avons des ressources limites et nous ne pouvons par consquent pas nous permettre de prendre en charge le monde entier.

Une ex-employe de l'Elyse dnonce l'arrogance de l'quipe Macron



> *Normalement, la grosse tte des victorieux se dgonfle au bout de quelques mois. L, a dure. En plus de quarante ans passs  lElyse, jen ai vu, des arrogants. Mais,  ce point-l, jamais*, a-t-elle dclar en priv selon le Canard Enchan.

----------


## Invit

> Vous n'avez pas envie de ragir sur "*On ne peut pas prendre toute la misre du monde*" ?


En l'occurrence, c'est un mauvais calcul puisque, si j'ai bien compris, les parents de la dame tant malades, il nous coterait bien moins cher d'accepter la dame que de faire sjourner les parents en maison de retraite aux frais de la scu  ::pastaper::

----------


## Invit

> Vous n'avez pas envie de ragir sur "*On ne peut pas prendre toute la misre du monde*" ?
> Pourtant c'est une ide pleine de bon sens, pour une fois.
> Effectivement nous avons des ressources limites et nous ne pouvons par consquent pas nous permettre de prendre en charge le monde entier.
> 
> Une ex-employe de l'Elyse dnonce l'arrogance de l'quipe Macron


Bien sr qu'on ne peut pas prendre toute la misre du monde. Je trouve sa trs bien qu'on offre l'accs  nos coles aux trangers, mais  la fin de leur tudes, le mieux pour eux seraient de retourner dans leur pays pour lui apporter leur nouvelles connaissances et lui permettre d'voluer (sauf s'il y a danger...).

----------


## Mat.M

> Vous n'avez pas envie de ragir sur "*On ne peut pas prendre toute la misre du monde*" ?
> Pourtant c'est une ide pleine de bon sens, pour une fois.


"prendre la misre du monde"...on ne sait pas de quoi est fait l'avenir, dans un monde irrationnel nul ne peut affirmer de quoi demain sera fait..

Quand on voit des empires des tlcoms qui menacent de couler  ( c'est bien connu "too big to fail")  cause de surendettement financier, faites attention de ne pas tre  bord de ces Titanic - je ne le vous souhaite pas videmment.
Le drame serait que beaucoup de ces Titanic soient partis en mer  ::roll::

----------


## ABCIWEB

> Ca a peut-tre chang mais j'avais regard quelques unes des missions il y a quelques anne (3, 5 ans ?) sur des sujets que je connaissais un peu et c'tait bien de la grosse merde.
> Du sensationalisme, ils rcupraient le pire qu'ils pouvaient trouver et prsentaient a comme tant banal.


Je sais pas ce que tu as vu mais de mon ct je me souviens plus rcemment avoir vu des sujets trs corrects sur les panamas papers, et plus anciennement sur des terres agricoles roumaines et mme franaises qui sont entrain de se faire racheter par des fonds de spculation. C'est tout  fait dans l'air et dans la ralit du temps.

Dans l'interview de Yannick Letranchant (nom prdestin ?) que je donnais en lien dans mon prcdent message, on parle de rduire par trois le nombre de ces missions d'information/investigation et pour rpondre  *orygynz*, il faudrait tre grand naf pour penser que c'est pour gagner en qualit quand on nous dit explicitement que le but est de faire des conomies. 

Aprs chacun peut avoir un avis diffrent sur la qualit de ces missions, mais ce n'est pas le sujet. Le sujet est que ce sont les seules (avec quelques unes sur France 5/Arte) qui ne sont pas dans la droite ligne de la doctrine ultralibrale prche par Macron et le gouvernement. Ce n'est pas pour leur qualit qu'on cherche  supprimer ou  discrditer ces missions, mais parce qu'elles parlent de l'envers du nolibralisme, c'est a le problme. Le service public est au service du gouvernement, pas au service du public, c'est a le problme. C'est pas nouveau mais a s'aggrave  grands pas avec Macron qui accompli le programme d'une droite dcomplexe, sans scrupules, ni quilibre, ni justice et toujours moins d'informations critiques disponibles pour le grand public.

----------


## Jon Shannow

Ne pas faire de rapprochement avec les dernires missions qui concernaient les Paradises Papers et la mise en cause de Dassault... Srement une concidence...  :8-):

----------


## ManusDei

> Quand on voit des empires des tlcoms qui menacent de couler  ( c'est bien connu "too big to fail")  cause de surendettement financier, faites attention de ne pas tre  bord de ces Titanic - je ne le vous souhaite pas videmment.


Pour Drahi et SFR c'est plus ou moins institutionnalis. Il est toujours en "surendettement" pour ne pas payer d'impts.




> Je sais pas ce que tu as vu mais de mon ct je me souviens plus rcemment avoir vu des sujets trs corrects sur les panamas papers, et plus anciennement sur des terres agricoles roumaines et mme franaises qui sont entrain de se faire racheter par des fonds de spculation. C'est tout  fait dans l'air et dans la ralit du temps.


J'avais vu des missions sur les "musiques extrmes" (metal), les jeux vidos, la prostitution qui taient carrment  ct de la plaque.
Mais a date, je le reconnais sans problme.

----------


## Invit

> Je sais pas ce que tu as vu mais de mon ct je me souviens plus rcemment avoir vu des sujets trs corrects sur les panamas papers, et plus anciennement sur des terres agricoles roumaines et mme franaises qui sont entrain de se faire racheter par des fonds de spculation. C'est tout  fait dans l'air et dans la ralit du temps.
> 
> Dans l'interview de Yannick Letranchant (nom prdestin ?) que je donnais en lien dans mon prcdent message, on parle de rduire par trois le nombre de ces missions d'information/investigation et pour rpondre  *orygynz*, il faudrait tre grand naf pour penser que c'est pour gagner en qualit quand on nous dit explicitement que le but est de faire des conomies. 
> 
> Aprs chacun peut avoir un avis diffrent sur la qualit de ces missions, mais ce n'est pas le sujet. Le sujet est que ce sont les seules (avec quelques unes sur France 5/Arte) qui ne sont pas dans la droite ligne de la doctrine ultralibrale prche par Macron et le gouvernement. Ce n'est pas pour leur qualit qu'on cherche  supprimer ou  discrditer ces missions, mais parce qu'elles parlent de l'envers du nolibralisme, c'est a le problme. Le service public est au service du gouvernement, pas au service du public, c'est a le problme. C'est pas nouveau mais a s'aggrave  grands pas avec Macron qui accompli le programme d'une droite dcomplexe, sans scrupules, ni quilibre, ni justice et toujours moins d'informations critiques disponibles pour le grand public.



L'un n'empche pas l'autre, je ne nie pas le fait qu'ils veulent mettre sous silence ces missions mais c'est automatique, si tu as moins d'missions, tu traites moins de sujets donc tu fais des conomies. Si derrire, les quipes ont plus de temps pour ces sujets, la qualit augmentera ... J'ai rat un point ?

Aprs, qu'ils habituent les tlspectateurs a moins voir ces missions pour les faire disparatre, a peut tre vrai aussi... Dj, qui se souvient de l'mission un peu dcal "On est pas/plus des pigeons" ? Elle a t supprim direct sans qu'on ne sache pourquoi... Et cette mission, elle drangeait beaucoup aussi...

Elise Lucet a pour l'instant beaucoup de succs car elle ***** les grandes entreprises et les politiques, et c'est a qui fait que a fonctionne. Donc dans tous les cas, elle intressera une autre chane pour continuer des missions comme Cash Investigation ou Envoy Spcial.

----------


## ymoreau

> Vous n'avez pas envie de ragir sur "*On ne peut pas prendre toute la misre du monde*" ?
> Pourtant c'est une ide pleine de bon sens, pour une fois.


Encore une ide reue, l'argent est l quelque part, il a seulement chang de poches. C'est juste une question de priorits.

----------


## Ryu2000

Budget 2018 : pour Bruxelles, Macron ne fait pas encore assez d'efforts



> Le budget franais version Macron ne prvoit *pas assez d'conomies structurelles, selon la Commission europenne*.
> 
> Six mauvais lves, dont la France. La Commission europenne, qui rend son valuation annuelle des budgets europens, estime que la prvision budgtaire 2018 de la France prsente un "risque de non-conformit" avec les rgles europennes. Une mise en garde quelque peu embarrassante pour le prsident Emmanuel Macron qui avait promis de les respecter...
> (...)
> Elle souligne aussi que le niveau de la dette franaise - 96,9% du PIB en 2018 - dpasse de loin le seuil des 60% prvu dans les traits. *Ce bonnet d'ne europen est susceptible de mettre  mal la crdibilit de la France vis--vis de ses partenaires europens,  l'heure o Emmanuel Macron les invite  rformer l'Europe en profondeur*, en particulier la zone euro.


On est  dj  fond dans l'austrit, mais c'est pas encore assez pour l'UE...
Bon aprs Macron prvoit de dpenser  fond pendant son mandat, il y a plein de grosses dpenses.
Le problme c'est que Macron a des mauvaises priorits.

En tout cas c'est marrant de voir Macron qui rve de peser dans l'UE, et l'UE qui l'envoie chier ^^




> Encore une ide reue, l'argent est l quelque part, il a seulement chang de poches. C'est juste une question de priorits.


Non c'est pas une ide reue c'est mathmatique...
Et aider les autres pays a ne peut pas tre en haut de la liste des priorits.
Aider son peuple doit toujours tre au sommet de la liste.

Si on veut aider les autres, il faut dj tre en condition pour aider les autres, ce qui n'est pas forcment le cas.
Charit bien ordonne commence par soi-mme.

Il faut avoir des notions de survie un peu, si on utilise trop de ressources pour les autres, on va crever. (en simplifiant)

----------


## BenoitM

> On est  dj  fond dans l'austrit, mais c'est pas encore assez pour l'UE...


Euh on doit pas avoir les mme notions d'tre  fond dans l'austrit :p




> Et aider les autres pays a ne peut pas tre en haut de la liste des priorits.


Aprs faut pas se plaindre de l'immigration :p

----------


## Ryu2000

> Euh on doit pas avoir les mme notions d'tre  fond dans l'austrit :p


Officiellement on est dans une priode d'austrit et a va durer encore longtemps :
La politique d'austrit mene sous Franois Hollande a entrav la reprise



> Selon l'Observatoire franais des conjonctures conomiques, *les choix budgtaires du dbut du quinquennat ont empch un retour rapide de la croissance*.


AUSTRIT : ENCORE 10 ANS  SE SERRER LA CEINTURE EN FRANCE ?



> Si la situation des finances publiques s'est sensiblement amliore ces dernires annes, les Franais n'en ont peut-tre pas fini avec l'austrit. A en croire une tude de France Stratgie, organisme de rflexion plac auprs du Premier ministre, *la France devra encore rduire ses dpenses publiques sur les dix ans  venir, si elle entend rduire significativement son endettement*.


L'UE impose des objectifs inatteignable (comme avec le scandale du Diesel).
*C'est pas en diminuant les dpenses public qu'on va faire de la croissance*...




> Aprs faut pas se plaindre de l'immigration :p


Je me suis mal exprim, on peut s'entraider entre pays.
D'ailleurs il y a moyen de collaborer entre la France et les pays du Maghreb, et plein d'autres pays d'Afrique.
Par contre *il faut diminuer l'immigration*. (comme disaient les communistes en 1980/1981).

On devrait arrter d'tre interventionniste, parce que c'est ngatif sur toute la ligne :
- le peuple souffre
- a nous cote de l'argent
- des gens migrent
- a ne nous rapporte rien (par exemple l'assassinat de Kadhafi, pourquoi Sarkozy a voulu absolument le tuer ? a n'avait aucun intrt... Avec lui il y aurait beaucoup moins de terroriste et pas de vente d'esclave en ce moment)

----------


## Ryu2000

Justement en parlant de Macron et d'austrit :
Invit  l'Elyse, le maire de Saint-Etienne dit avoir particip  un dner de cons
_Comme de nombreux maires, Gal Perdriau (LR) dnonce la politique du gouvernement  l'gard des collectivits locales. Lesquelles sont une nouvelle fois pries de se serrer la ceinture._

- L'UE ordonne  Macron de diminuer les dpenses
- Macron rpond "Oui matre" et cherche  le satisfaire en faisant diminuer le maximum de budgets sans demander l'avis aux personnes concernes
- Tous les franais ont le sentiment de se faire prendre pour des cons

Je pense que a schmatise pas mal la situation.

----------


## BenoitM

> Tous les franais ont le sentiment de se faire prendre pour des cons


Et les Franais n'ont pas l'impression d'tre pris pour des cons quand 1/7 de leurs budget sert  payer des intrts? 
Que le remboursement de la dette cote autant que l'ducation?

Les Franais n'ont pas l'impression d'tre pris pour des cons quand leurs dette ne fait qu'augmenter d'anne en anne? Ce qui demande encore plus dimpts pour payer cette dette?

----------


## Grogro

> Et les Franais n'ont pas l'impression d'tre pris pour des cons quand 1/7 de leurs budget sert  payer des intrts? 
> Que le remboursement de la dette cote autant que l'ducation?
> 
> Les Franais n'ont pas l'impression d'tre pris pour des cons quand leurs dette ne fait qu'augmenter d'anne en anne? Ce qui demande encore plus dimpts pour payer cette dette?


Deux grandes rvlations pour toi, qui coute dcidment trop les charlatans de l'conomie nolibrale.

1/ L'austrit, a ne marche pas et a n'a jamais march. Jamais. Mme le FMI l'a reconnu. Si Christine Lagarde l'avait su en 2010, son patron aurait sans doute t rlu.
2/ L'quivalence ricardienne est une absurdit tellement risible que a se passe de commentaire.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Et les Franais n'ont pas l'impression d'tre pris pour des cons quand 1/7 de leurs budget sert  payer des intrts?


Vous savez si la France s'empruntait  elle mme, elle ne serait pas endett.
La dette de la France correspond un peu prs au montant des intrts de la dette.

Ce sont les intrts de la dette qui nous font couler.
*Dette qui est iremboursable*.
C'est la mise en esclavage des peuples.
La dette des tats est un prtexte pour faire accepter forcer des mesures difficile.

 cause du terrorisme nous perdons nos liberts et nous sommes surveill en permanence.
 cause des intrts de la dette, nous perdons des droits et nous sommes mis en esclavage.

Vous vous ne vous en rendez peut tre pas compte, mais nous sommes dans une mauvaise priode.
Il n'y a pas de bonnes nouvelles  l'horizon, c'est une lente chute.

 moins que le peuple se soulve contre les banques, les mdias et les politiques.
Auquel cas on pourra se dfouler un bon coup en prenant pour cible les rels responsable de la situation.
La finance est responsable de la catastrophique situation conomique mondiale et quasiment aucun banquier n'est en prison, c'est mal foutu.

----------


## BenoitM

> Ce sont les intrts de la dette qui nous font couler.
> Dette qui est iremboursable.


A force de la faire augment d'anne en anne  :;): 




> La finance est responsable de la catastrophique situation conomique mondiale et quasiment aucun banquier n'est en prison, c'est mal foutu.


Euh la dette de la France ne datent pas de la crise de 2008...

Grogro : Que ca marche ou pas, c'est pas vraiment la question que je posais. 
C'est quand et o que la France a fait de l'austrit? 
Je trouve que c'est quand mme humiliant de comparer la situation Grec, Espagnole, Portugaise  la France.
Je ne l'ai pas vu coup dans ses pensions, fonctionnaires, salaire, ...

----------


## MiaowZedong

> Grogro : Que ca marche ou pas, c'est pas vraiment la question que je posais. 
> C'est quand et o que la France a fait de l'austrit? 
> Je trouve que c'est quand mme humiliant de comparer la situation Grec, Espagnole, Portugaise  la France.
> Je ne l'ai pas vu coup dans ses pensions, fonctionnaires, salaire, ...


La France fait des coupes "en douceur": certes, on ne met pas  la rue les fonctionnaires en place, mais tant Sarko que Hollande se vantaient d'avoir reduit les effectifs en ne remplaant pas les dparts  la retraite. Macron fera sans doute la mme chose, en continuant d'embaucher moins de fonctionnaires qu'il n'y a de dparts. Alors ce n'est pas le dsastre national que subit le Royaume-Uni sous les Tories (parce que l les coupes peuvent tre compares  celles de la Grce), mais c'est de l'austrit  demi-mesure.

Aprs, le problme de la politique de relance, c'est que a ne marche plus (ou que trop peu)  l'chelle d'un seul pays. Une conomie mondialise demande des politiques plus globales que ne peut en dcider le seul gouvernement de la France, ou du Royaume-Uni etc. Et tout le monde  peur que s'il commence la relance, ses voisins en profiteront  ses dpens.

----------


## ABCIWEB

> A force de la faire augment d'anne en anne 
> ...
> Euh la dette de la France ne datent pas de la crise de 2008...


Entre 1998 et 2008 la dette tait stabilise et oscillait dans une fourchette de 55 - 65% du PIB avec le plus bas de 55 % en 2003. C'est prcisment  partir de 2009 qu'elle s'est envole vers des sommets,  cause de la crise, du ralentissement conomique,  et des mesures d'austrits qui ont plombes le pouvoir d'achat des mnages et donc la consommation et les commandes des entreprises.  




> C'est quand et o que la France a fait de l'austrit ?


Certes cela n'avaient rien  voir avec ce qu'ont connu d'autres pays europens cependant cette austrit a t bien ressentie par les franais : 
- Diminution drastique des subventions publiques aux associations diverses, animations, spectacles, vie culturelle, coles.
- Pas d'augmentation des salaires, ni des minimum sociaux, donc appauvrissement des classes moyennes et pauvres.
- Augmentation des cdd, temps partiel, prcarit.

Et cela fait environ 10 ans que cela dure. Si tu ne l'a pas remarqu, c'est soit que tu es jeune donc sans le recul ncessaire, ou alors tu ne sort jamais de chez toi, ou alors tu n'habite pas en France...

Durant cette priode, Sarkozy a fait des tonnes de cadeaux aux entreprises : suppression de la taxe professionnelle - victimes : les collectivits et les mnages -, diminution de la tva pour la restauration, diminution des impts sur les bnfices pour toutes les entreprises, subventions pour la recherche donnes  tord et  travers etc. Mme chose avec Hollande qui rajoute 40 milliards de cadeaux sans aucune contrepartie. Et pour faire bonne mesure le teigneux Valls et sa rforme du code du travail et ses violences policires pour dcourager les manifestants.

Aujourd'hui le Banquier Macro poursuit le travail de ses deux prdcesseurs avec exactement les mmes mthodes - diminution des impositions sur les entreprises et les plus riches et haro sur les pauvres - tout en affirmant qu'il est innovant, inventif, diffrent. Quel mytho ce type !  ::lol::  

Alors tu tourne cela comme tu veux mais c'est bien depuis la crise financire et la politique mene depuis cette date que la dette est passe de 65%  environ 95% aujourd'hui, soit une augmentation de 30 points en 10 ans, alors que dans les 10 annes prcdentes elle oscillait entre 55 et 65%. 

Et donc bien sr les financiers ont une grosse part de responsabilit, tout comme les politiques qui travaillent pour l'accroissement des bnfices d'une petite minorit de trs gros sur le dos des plus petits qui constituent l'essentiel de la population. 

La dette ce sont eux qui l'on fait exploser pour en tirer des bnfices, et en retour il s'en servent pour nous dire que c'est  nous de la payer et de faire des sacrifices parce que c'est grave. Pour rsumer, ce sont des sales gosses prtentieux, malfaisants et arrogants qui mriteraient juste une bonne paire de claque et un grand coup de pied au cul  :;):

----------


## BenoitM

> Entre 1998 et 2008 la dette tait stabilise et oscillait dans une fourchette de 55 - 65% du PIB avec le plus bas de 55 % en 2003. C'est prcisment  partir de 2009 qu'elle s'est envole vers des sommets,  cause de la crise, du ralentissement conomique,  et des mesures d'austrits qui ont plombes le pouvoir d'achat des mnages et donc la consommation et les commandes des entreprises.


La dette est rest stable grce  l'augmentation du PIB. Mais le budget tait toujours en dficits et donc la dette toujours plus grande. Le montant des intrts toujours plus grand.
Or la logique voudrait que pendant les annes de croissance, tu diminues tes dettes pour avoir un matelas en cas de crise.



> Certes cela n'avaient rien  voir avec ce qu'ont connu d'autres pays europens cependant cette austrit a t bien ressentie par les franais : 
> - Diminution drastique des subventions publiques aux associations diverses, animations, spectacles, vie culturelle, coles.
> - Pas d'augmentation des salaires, ni des minimum sociaux, donc appauvrissement des classes moyennes et pauvres.
> - Augmentation des cdd, temps partiel, prcarit.
> 
> Durant cette priode, Sarkozy a fait des tonnes de cadeaux aux entreprises : suppression de la taxe professionnelle - victimes : les collectivits et les mnages -, diminution de la tva pour la restauration, diminution des impts sur les bnfices pour toutes les entreprises, subventions pour la recherche donnes  tord et  travers etc. Mme chose avec Hollande qui rajoute 40 milliards de cadeaux sans aucune contrepartie. Et pour faire bonne mesure le teigneux Valls et sa rforme du code du travail et ses violences policires pour dcourager les manifestants.


Si d'un cot tu diminues les budgets d'un cot et de l'autre tu l'augmentes. Pour moi c'est plus un changement de priorit que de l'austrit.
Les dpenses de l'tat reste les mme.
(Bon il y a des mesures qui ont diminu les rentres de l'tat. Mais quand ton banquier te dit faut arrter d'tre dans le rouge monsieur et que tu rponds "D'accord je vais dpenser 100  de moins, mais au fait je vais aussi arrter de faire du babysitting qui me faisait gagn 200  ca ne mets pas ton budget en quilibre )




> Aujourd'hui le Banquier Macro poursuit le travail de ses deux prdcesseurs avec exactement les mmes mthodes - diminution des impositions sur les entreprises et les plus riches et haro sur les pauvres - tout en affirmant qu'il est innovant, inventif, diffrent. Quel mytho ce type !


Donc si on diminue la pression fiscale sur des personnes ce n'est pas de l'austrit au mieux de la demi austrit.
Logiquement l'austrit c'est diminuer ses dpenses mais c'est compltement dbile de diminuer ses dpenses si en parallle tu diminues tes rentres.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Je trouve que c'est quand mme humiliant de comparer la situation Grec, Espagnole, Portugaise  la France.


Ces pays sont juste lgrement en avance sur nous.

La Grce tait un cobaye/prototype/test, pour voir ce que les peuples taient prt  accepter.
Ce qui c'est produit en Grce devrait finir par se produire en France.
L'UE n'a pas de raison de ne pas nous imposer la mme chose...

Tout le monde a fait le constat que l'austrit tait totalement inefficace pour relancer la croissance.
Pourtant l'UE ne changera pas de plan.
a va tre austrit pour tout le monde.

----------


## BenoitM

> Ces pays sont juste lgrement en avance sur nous.
> 
> La Grce tait un cobaye/prototype/test, pour voir ce que les peuples taient prt  accepter.
> Ce qui c'est produit en Grce devrait finir par se produire en France.
> L'UE n'a pas de raison de ne pas nous imposer la mme chose...


Si tu ne croules pas sur le dette, tu n'as pas besoin de l'aide des autres pays et donc ils ne peuvent pas t'imposer des mesures aussi drastique.
Mais bon la France prfre continuer  faire gonfler son dficits en diminuant ses rentrer d'argent sur les riches et finir par se retrouver dans la situation de la Grce  :;): 




> Tout le monde a fait le constat que l'austrit tait totalement inefficace pour relancer la croissance.
> Pourtant l'UE ne changera pas de plan.
> a va tre austrit pour tout le monde.


Sauf l'Allemagne, l'Autriche, la Norvge, la Suede, La Belgique, le Danemark, Finlande, Hongrie, Irlande, Luxembourg, Pays-Bas...
Je ne sais pas qui est tout le monde, mais entk ce ne sont ni les dirigeants des pays de l'UE, ni leur population qui vote pour une droite (nolibrale et/ou conservatrice)

(Ni la France qui vote pour macron)

----------


## Invit

Il faudrait enlever le Portugal de votre liste (ou j'ai rat quelque chose)

http://www.lepoint.fr/monde/portugal...2119594_24.php

----------


## Ryu2000

> Si tu ne croules pas sur le dette, tu n'as pas besoin de l'aide des autres pays et donc ils ne peuvent pas t'imposer des mesures aussi drastique.


Nous sommes tous en train de nous noyer sous la dette et personne ne peut nous aider...




> Mais bon la France prfre continuer  faire gonfler son dficits en diminuant ses rentrer d'argent sur les riches et finir par se retrouver dans la situation de la Grce


Selon comment on regarde les Franais sont plus endett que les Grecs :
France = 32 210 dette publique / habitant
Grce = 29 175 dette publique / habitant (c'est bizarre il me semblait que la diffrence tait plus nette que a...)

Ou pas :
France = la dette publique est  96,0% du PIB
Grce = la dette publique est  179,0% du PIB




> Sauf l'Allemagne, l'Autriche, la Norvge, la Suede, La Belgique, le Danemark, Finlande, Hongrie, Irlande, Luxembourg, Pays-Bas...


On croirait entendre a :
Peut-on encore parler d'austrit en Belgique ?
_Je pense que cest un peu insultant de parler daustrit par rapport ce quon connu des pays comme la Grce, lEspagne, le Portugal ou lIrlande. Nous navons pas diminu les salaires des fonctionnaires, pas diminu les pensions. Non, je pense quil faut plutt parler de rgression sociale, avec par exemple le recul de lge de la retraite, la flexibilit du travail, les mesures de limitation du chmage ou du revenu dintgration. 
Le progrs social a clairement t frein, il a parfois recul, et seules certaines catgories de personnes ont t prserves._ 

Moi je prfre voir a comme a :
Belgique : 50 milliards daustrit en 5 ans, pour quels rsultats ?
_Depuis le dbut de lanne 2012, dans le but affich dassainir les finances publiques, de rduire la dette, et de retrouver la croissance, les deux gouvernements belges successifs se sont lancs dans des politiques daustrit de grande ampleur. Ces gigantesques coupes dans les dpenses publiques et ces rformes nolibrales ( flexibilisation  du march du travail, allgement de la fiscalit pour les entreprises, etc.) ont-elles atteint ces objectifs ? Comme nous le montrons dans cet article, force est de constater que lchec est patent. Pourquoi, malgr le bilan ngatif de cette orientation partout en Europe, le gouvernement Michel persiste et signe, en programmant plusieurs milliards deuros de nouvelles coupes budgtaires pour les annes  venir. Ces politiques poursuivraient-elles dautres intrts ? A qui profite laustrit ?_

Bon apparemment en Irlande il y a eu de la croissance aprs l'austrit, mais c'est peut tre une concidence :
Irlande : les lecteurs frapps par l'austrit sont prts  punir leur Premier ministre
_"Le parti de centre-droit d'Enda Kenny, le Premier ministre sortant, n'aura pas de majorit selon les sondages. Il pourrait mme avoir des difficults  former un gouvernement", annonce depuis Dublin Herv Amoric, correspondant de France 24. "Les lecteurs ont pay le prix fort pour le redressement conomique du pays : une austrit jamais vue en Europe, mise  part en Grce", rappelle-t-il._

J'aimerai pas vivre en Irlande, un pote il est all et tout est hyper chre.

Pays-Bas : l'austrit met  mal la coalition gouvernementale
Lgislatives aux Pays-Bas : les Nerlandais veulent moins d'austrit

Finlande: "vendredi noir" de grve et manifestation contre l'austrit




> (Ni la France qui vote pour macron)


Alors dj la France n'a pas vot Macron.
18% des inscrits ont vot pour lui au premier tour et aprs il s'est retrouv contre le FN.
Mme Poutou gagnerait contre le FN, donc  partir de l...

On va tre sympa on va dire qu' la base 1 Franais sur 5 tolrait Macron.
Maintenant c'est quoi ? 1 Franais sur 10 ?

Et lui c'est le roi de l'austrit (vu que c'est un fanboy de l'UE), de toute les pires saloperies comme l'uberisation de la socit.
Lui il va enfin la faire la suppression du CDI que les banques et les gros patrons demandent depuis bien longtemps (avant llection d'Hollande).

Macron va forcer le peuple  se serrer la ceinture mais en parallle il va y avoir des norme dpense inutile...
La France va prendre chre avec 5 ans de Macron  ::pleure::

----------


## BenoitM

> ...


Pas tout compris o tu voulais en venir avec le dbut du post





> Pays-Bas : l'austrit met  mal la coalition gouvernementale
> Lgislatives aux Pays-Bas : les Nerlandais veulent moins d'austrit
> 
> Finlande: "vendredi noir" de grve et manifestation contre l'austrit


Euh tu as vu la date de tes liens?  ::): 
Et c'est pas parce que tu as une manifestation mme grande que celle-ci est majoritaire dans la population.
Au Pays-Bas et en Finlande c'est des gouvernement de droite qui ont t lu.




> Alors dj la France n'a pas vot Macron.
> 18% des inscrits ont vot pour lui au premier tour et aprs il s'est retrouv contre le FN.
> Mme Poutou gagnerait contre le FN, donc  partir de l...


Mais c'est bte, ce n'est pas Poutou qui est arriv premier du premier tour.
Tous le monde gagne peut-tre contre le FN au second tour mais celui qui arrive au second tour est un no-librale...




> On va tre sympa on va dire qu' la base 1 Franais sur 5 tolrait Macron.
> Maintenant c'est quoi ? 1 Franais sur 10 ?


A premire vue c'est nettement plus que les Franais qui votent pour une gauche forte

----------


## fredoche

La question de "qui vote ?" et des institutions peut se poser, de leurs qualits reprsentatives ou dmocratiques


Je rve ou mardi dernier il y avait une grve nationale en Belgique, quelque part anti-librale et austrit ? Et 2 autres prvues la semaine prochaine ?
Et mme les flamands seraient de la partie (mme s'ils ne sont plus vraiment de la mme "patrie")

record national de bouchons, cela aurait-il t un succs en terme de participation ?

Au Pays-bas prs de 6 mois pour former un gouvernement de coalition qui n'a pas plus de 40 jours, et tu parles d'un gouvernement "lu" ? Tu aimes te moquer des gens en utilisant l'ignorance suppose des autres  ton avantage ?

----------


## Ryu2000

> Pas tout compris o tu voulais en venir avec le dbut du post


Tu dis qu'on n'a pas besoin de l'aide des autres quand on est pas endett.
La quasi totalit des pays au monde sont endetts. (donc ils ne peuvent pas recevoir de l'aide)
La France ne reoit aucune aide.
L'UE nous cote beaucoup plus chre qu'elle nous rapporte (et a ne peut fonctionner que dans ce sens, dans tous les systmes il y a des pertes, un rendement est forcment infrieur  100%).




> Euh tu as vu la date de tes liens?


Ouais le plus vieux doit tre de 2014, donc c'est encore trs rcent.
Peut tre que pour certains l'austrit est derrire eux, mais nous on est dedans et a va empirer.
L'UE a impos l'austrit dans plein de pays et a n'a jamais t un facteur de relance de croissance...
C'est juste pour pousser les peuples  accepter de perdre des droits du travail.
L'UE veut nous prcariser, elle veut nous mettre en esclavage.




> Tous le monde gagne peut-tre contre le FN au second tour mais celui qui arrive au second tour est un no-librale...


Ouais le pire de tous les candidats a gagn... (si les franais votent encore aussi mal la prochaine fois, a va vraiment me faire chier)
Parce qu'il avait le soutient du systme.
Si les mdias et les instituts de sondages n'avaient pas autant matraqu leur propagande pro Macron, les rsultats auraient t diffrents.
Fillon et Melenchon ont du avoir des scores proche de celui de Macron.

----------


## GPPro

Discussion du fanboy de l'UE avec l'anti UE primaire, popcorns SVP !!!

----------


## BenoitM

> La question de "qui vote ?" et des institutions peut se poser, de leurs qualits reprsentatives ou dmocratiques
> 
> 
> Je rve ou mardi dernier il y avait une grve nationale en Belgique, quelque part anti-librale et austrit ? Et 2 autres prvues la semaine prochaine ?
> Et mme les flamands seraient de la partie (mme s'ils ne sont plus vraiment de la mme "patrie")
> 
> record national de bouchons, cela aurait-il t un succs en terme de participation ?
> 
> Au Pays-bas prs de 6 mois pour former un gouvernement de coalition qui n'a pas plus de 40 jours, et tu parles d'un gouvernement "lu" ? Tu aimes te moquer des gens en utilisant l'ignorance suppose des autres  ton avantage ?


1)Non une grve rgionale.
2)Je le rpte, ce n'est pas parce qu'il y a des manifestations que le courant est majoritaire
3)Non les bouchons n'avait rien a voir avec les manifestations (Les trains circulaient)

Bon pour la Belgique c'est un peu compliqu (division du pays en 2 communaut) mais le premier parti est la NVA qui est pour une droite dur.
(Le PS s'croule mais au profit pour une fois de lextrme gauche)

Les Pays-Bas est un gouvernement de coalition, ca prend souvent du temps de faire une coalition et je ne vois pas quel rapport entre le temps que mets le gouvernement  se mettre en place et le fait de constat que c'est la droite et lextrme droite qui sont en tte des voix. Que la "gauche" est  la ramasse. (et il faudrait encore considr que la gauche n'applique pas de programme "librale")




> Fillon


A  la place de Macron, on aurait eu Fillion, je suis pas sur qu'ils auraient t moins "librale" :p

----------


## fredoche

Au passage, BenoitM nous met bien l'accent sur dette et dficit public en France, tel un bon mouton des tendances politiques actuelles tiquetes "lib et no-lib", mais c'est pas comme si on voyait pas le pognon se barrer de tous cots, grce  ces fameux mcanismes d'optimisation, d'vasion et de fraude fiscale.
https://www.economie.gouv.fr/facilec...-france-europe

source ministre de l'conomie, la crche  Macron.
On fait rentrer ce qui est d, plus pnalits au taux d'intrt lgal, c'est les franais qui ne paieraient plus dimpts (les belges aussi assurment), des plus riches aux plus pauvres. Plus de dficit public. 

Panama papers, paradise papers c'est pas de l'actu a ?

Alors austrit ou justice fiscale cher donneur de leon ?

----------


## fredoche

> 1)Non une grve rgionale.
> 2)Je le rpte, ce n'est pas parce qu'il y a des manifestations que le courant est majoritaire
> 3)Non les bouchons n'avait rien a voir avec les manifestations (Les trains circulaient)
> 
> Bon pour la Belgique c'est un peu compliqu (division du pays en 2 communaut) mais le premier parti est la NVA qui est pour une droite dur.
> (Le PS s'croule mais au profit pour une fois de lextrme gauche)
> 
> Les Pays-Bas est un gouvernement de coalition, ca prend souvent du temps de faire une coalition et je ne vois pas quel rapport entre le temps que mets le gouvernement  se mettre en place et le fait de constat que c'est la droite et lextrme droite qui sont en tte des voix. Que la "gauche" est  la ramasse. (et il faudrait encore considr que la gauche n'applique pas de programme "librale")
> 
> ...


1) ah c'est bizarre c'est pas prsent comme tel dans la presse locale
2) vi d'autant que c'est des mouvements syndicaux
3) ah ok... rien tu es sur ? aucun lien de cause  effet videmment

La Belgique c'est compliqu  dessein je crois. Ca permet un certain obscurantisme et beaucoup d'arrangements.
Votre 1er ministre avait si je ne m'abuse 30000 voix de prfrence, c'est juste ultra-minoritaire non ? Il gouverne grce au NVA, c'est quand mme pas mal un fantoche, un pantin... Beaucoup de gens ici le considrent comme vendu aux sparatistes flamands n'est ce pas ?
Le NVA c'est l'extrme droite, sparatiste de plus , ton Charles Michel est alli et port par un quivalent de JM/Marine Le Pen qui ne rve que de disloquer ton pays

c'est toi qui parle d'un gouvernement lu aux pays-bas, il n'est pas plus lu que ne l'est le votre ou celui franais

----------


## fredoche

Quand au PS wallon, avis trs personnel videmment, mais c'est  l'image du PS Franais, et probablement en pire : un ramassis de crapules qui sont trs heureux d'avoir trouver un systme qui les place si aisment aux postes cls.
Et il y a une tolrance aux magouilles ici (pourtant avres) juste hallucinante, on dirait que les gens s'en foutent compltement.

----------


## Ryu2000

> un ramassis de crapules qui sont trs heureux d'avoir trouver un systme qui les place si aisment aux postes cls.
> Et il y a une tolrance aux magouilles ici (pourtant avres) juste hallucinante, on dirait que les gens s'en foutent compltement.


Ce n'est pas propre au PS, l'intgralit des gros partis politiques sont comme a...

Mme les nouveaux, regardez en marche, a n'a mme pas un an et ils sont dj corrompu jusqu' la moelle.

----------


## fredoche

les partis oui
Malgr tout on a des institutions judiciaires qui fonctionnent pas trop mal, et nombre de nos politiques ont t condamns ou sont inquits par la justice :  Chirac, Pasqua, Carignon, Emmanuelli pour exemple de ceux qui ont t condamns. Les inquits on les connait bien du cot des rpublicains, avec les acolytes de l'excutif 2007-2012

J'attendrais de vrais interdictions longues des mandats politiques ou publics pour ces gens condamns, ce serait un vrai progrs pour nos institutions

----------


## BenoitM

Ce que je mets en vidence se sont les contradictions:
1) Parler d'austrit quand on voit les mesures prisent en France et celles dans les autres pays je trouve ca un peu pathtique
2) Parler d'austrit quand on fait des cadeaux aux entreprises et aux "riches", ca fait un peu bizarre.
3) Dire que tout le monde est contre l'austrit quand la majorit des tats sont dirigs par une droite librale me semble bizarre.




> Votre 1er ministre avait si je ne m'abuse 30000 voix de prfrence


Euh les voix de prfrence n'ont rien  voir avec le choix de premier ministre. Il ne font pas mlang les systmes.
Les gens se font lire sur des circonscriptions. (En gros tu fais tes voix sur un et un seul dpartement)




> Le NVA c'est l'extrme droite, sparatiste de plus , ton Charles Michel est alli et port par un quivalent de JM/Marine Le Pen qui ne rve que de disloquer ton pays


Une extrme droite un peu soft. Une droite trs dur :p
En Flandre, la vrai extrme droite ca sappelle le vlaams belang (ex Vlaams Block)




> Beaucoup de gens ici le considrent comme vendu aux sparatistes flamands n'est ce pas ?


Pas spcialement. Entk il garde +- les mme intentions de vote.




> c'est toi qui parle d'un gouvernement lu aux pays-bas, il n'est pas plus lu que ne l'est le votre ou celui franais


Blablabla... Bon dis moi comment je dois le dire?
Ils sont nomm par les dirigeants de partis qui ont *reu le plus de voix des citoyens* c'est mieux?
Ca ne change rien que les gens votent (hlas) en *MAJORIT*  pour des gens nolibraux et conservateurs.

----------


## fredoche

> Ce que je mets en vidence se sont les contradictions:
> 1) Parler d'austrit quand on voit les mesures prisent en France et celles dans les autres pays je trouve ca un peu pathtique
> 2) Parler d'austrit quand on fait des cadeaux aux entreprises et aux "riches", ca fait un peu bizarre.
> 3) Dire que tout le monde est contre l'austrit quand la majorit des tats sont dirigs par une droite librale me semble bizarre.


oui tu as raison  ::ccool:: 



> Euh les voix de prfrence n'ont rien  voir avec le choix de premier ministre. Il ne font pas mlang les systmes.
> Les gens se font lire sur des circonscriptions. (En gros tu fais tes voix sur un et un seul dpartement)


le cot complexe
des dpartements en Belgique ?  ::D:  des provinces plutt ?




> Une extrme droite un peu soft. Une droite trs dur :p
> En Flandre, la vrai extrme droite ca sappelle le vlaams belang (ex Vlaams Block)


Voui dure dure alors : pratiques clairement discriminatoires, interdiction de tout autre langue que le flamand, une espce de prfrence culturelle (voir ethnique ou nationale) qui ne dit pas son nom.
En d'autres lieux ce genre de choses a men sur des guerres.




> Pas spcialement. Entk il garde +- les mme intentions de vote.


Soit 8-10% de 40% de la population c'est a ?

----------


## MiaowZedong

> Ce que je mets en vidence se sont les contradictions:
> 1) Parler d'austrit quand on voit les mesures prisent en France et celles dans les autres pays je trouve ca un peu pathtique
> 2) Parler d'austrit quand on fait des cadeaux aux entreprises et aux "riches", ca fait un peu bizarre.
> 3) Dire que tout le monde est contre l'austrit quand la majorit des tats sont dirigs par une droite librale me semble bizarre.


1) Ce n'est pas parce que les autres en font plus que la France ne fait pas d'austrit. 
2) Mais dis-moi quand l'austrit s'est applique aux riches? Ce n'tait pas le cas en 34 non plus!
3) En fait, ce n'est pas forcment contradictoire. Si on les sonde sur la question de l'austrit seule, la majorit est contre. Mais sur l'ensemble de la politique (notament migratoire, fiscale, scuritaire et le facteur sympathie personnelle de plus en plus important) ils votent pour des partis qui proposent l'austrit. De fait, la majorit a des dsirs contradictoires: plus de services publics mais moins d'impts ::aie::  De plus, si l'on regarde le taux d'abstention, force est de constater qu'il y a une diffrence trs significative entre la majorit des votants et la majorit de la population.

----------


## ABCIWEB

> La dette est rest stable grce  l'augmentation du PIB. Mais le budget tait toujours en dficits et donc la dette toujours plus grande. Le montant des intrts toujours plus grand.
> Or la logique voudrait que pendant les annes de croissance, tu diminues tes dettes pour avoir un matelas en cas de crise.


Les annes de croissance en France, c'est quasiment tous les ans, sauf fin 2012 dbut 2013, donc je sais pas o tu veux en venir ni ce que tu veux dire. 
Et peu importe que la dette augmente ou pas, ce qui compte c'est la capacit de l'tat  se financer et  rembourser ses dettes. Donc videmment si tes revenus augmentent ta capacit  emprunter augmente aussi. Pour un compte ouvert dans une banque, un millionnaire aura un dcouvert autoris trs diffrent de celui d'un milliardaire ou d'un smicard.




> Si d'un cot tu diminues les budgets d'un cot et de l'autre tu l'augmentes. Pour moi c'est plus un changement de priorit que de l'austrit.
> Les dpenses de l'tat reste les mme.
> ...
> Donc si on diminue la pression fiscale sur des personnes ce n'est pas de l'austrit au mieux de la demi austrit.


En fait, si j'ai bien compris, tu dis qu'il n'y a pas d'austrit puisqu'on diminue encore la pression fiscale sur une petite minorit de trs riches. On ne pouvait donc pas se comprendre, tu as une dfinition trs particulires des mots. On parle habituellement d'austrit pour des politiques qui appauvrissent l'ensemble - pour dire la trs grande majorit - de la population. Mais dans ces priodes effectivement, les plus riches en profitent pour se gaver encore plus, par exemple les entreprises en faisant une pression supplmentaire sur leurs salaris, en augmentant le temps de travail ou le rendement, les astreintes... au nom de la titivit etc.
Donc avec ta dfinition, l'austrit n'existe jamais, c'est bien commode. Effectivement l tu as dpass le stade de l'ultra libralisme, tu es dj bien au del...




> Logiquement l'austrit c'est diminuer ses dpenses mais c'est compltement dbile de diminuer ses dpenses si en parallle tu diminues tes rentres.


Ben oui c'est ballot, on ne te le fait pas dire.

----------


## BenoitM

> Les annes de croissance en France, c'est quasiment tous les ans, sauf fin 2012 dbut 2013, donc je sais pas o tu veux en venir ni ce que tu veux dire. 
> Et peu importe que la dette augmente ou pas, ce qui compte c'est la capacit de l'tat  se financer et  rembourser ses dettes. Donc videmment si tes revenus augmentent ta capacit  emprunter augmente aussi. Pour un compte ouvert dans une banque, un millionnaire aura un dcouvert autoris trs diffrent de celui d'un milliardaire ou d'un smicard.


Le PIB est fauss aussi maintenant?
Si il y a toujours eu de la croissance pourquoi la dette vs pib augmente de 60  90%?





> En fait, si j'ai bien compris, tu dis qu'il n'y a pas d'austrit puisqu'on diminue encore la pression fiscale sur une petite minorit de trs riches. On ne pouvait donc pas se comprendre, tu as une dfinition trs particulires des mots. On parle habituellement d'austrit pour des politiques qui appauvrissent l'ensemble - pour dire la trs grande majorit - de la population. Mais dans ces priodes effectivement, les plus riches en profitent pour se gaver encore plus, par exemple les entreprises en faisant une pression supplmentaire sur leurs salaris, en augmentant le temps de travail ou le rendement, les astreintes... au nom de la titivit etc.


Pourquoi prendre des mesures s'il y a toujours eu de la croissance en France? :p
Pour moi avoir une politique d'austrit, c'est quelque chose de contraint du  une crise.
Si la France ne connait pas de crise et dcide de diminuer ses dpenses sociales et de diminuer ses prlvement sur les classes aises c'est un choix idologique et non une politique d'austrit.

Quand les gens votent  droite, disent que les services publiques c'est mal, qu'il faut payer moins dimpts, qu'il faut privatiser les transports en communs, qu'on donne trop d'allocations chmages ce n'est de l'austrit mais des choix idologique.
Quand un tat voit ses dpenses exploss parce que le chmage augmente et les recettes diminues et que pour quilibr ses charges il diminue ses allocations chmages, c'est de l'austrit.
Quand un tat voit ses dpenses explos parce que le chmage augmente et ces recettes diminue et qu'il diminue ses rentrer financire c'est de la btise :p

Alors oui il y a de l'austrit qui s'applique  une certaines partie de la France, mais c'est un choix idologique.
ps: je n'ai pas vu l'tat franais diminuer le salaire des fonctionnaires, des salaris, diminuer les retraites, virer la moiti de ses agents, privatiser de grand secteur des services publics donc non je n'ai pas vu de rel austrit en France.
En plus le peuple Franais en redemande en continuant  voter pour des libraux  ::):

----------


## fredoche

le peuple franais est paum je crois  ::calim2:: 

et aisment influenable par les beaux discours et les belles gueules

Hummm tu noteras tout de mme que le chmage est une assurance qui n'est pas finance par l'tat mais par les partenaires sociaux,  travers les cotisations salariales

----------


## ABCIWEB

> Le PIB est fauss aussi maintenant?
> Si il y a toujours eu de la croissance pourquoi la dette vs pib augmente de 60  90%?


Parce que tu mlange tout, la croissance n'a rien  voir avec la dette. Dans les annes post 2008 (avec Sarkosy et Hollande) le dficit de l'tat a augment bien plus que la croissance du PIB. Et quand on dit dficit on parle des recettes - dpenses. Si on fait des centaines de milliards de cadeaux aux entreprises sans contrepartie (comme depuis 2008) c'est des recettes en moins et donc mcaniquement un accroissement de la dette.




> Pourquoi prendre des mesures s'il y a toujours eu de la croissance en France? :p


La crise financire s'est traduite par une crise de liquidits, les banques ne pouvaient plus financer les entreprises, il a bien fallu que l'tat intervienne pour compenser les conneries des banquiers.




> Si la France ne connait pas de crise et dcide de diminuer ses dpenses sociales et de diminuer ses prlvement sur les classes aises c'est un choix idologique et non une politique d'austrit.


Choix idodologique ou pas, on parle d'une politique d'austrit quand cela fait baisser le pouvoir d'achat de la majorit de la population. C'est la dfinition commune, maintenant si tu veux dire autre chose, emploie d'autres mots.




> Quand les gens votent  droite, disent que les services publiques c'est mal, qu'il faut payer moins dimpts, qu'il faut privatiser les transports en communs, qu'on donne trop d'allocations chmages ce n'est de l'austrit mais des choix idologique.


Non cela s'appelle de la connerie. Mme si ce sont des conneries largement diffuses par les mdias et les politiques, cela n'a rien  voir avec un choix idologique. Le choix idologique c'est de diffuser ces fausses informations pour influencer le vote des franais.




> Quand un tat voit ses dpenses exploss parce que le chmage augmente...


C'est une connerie de plus largement rpandue pour dsigner des coupables plutt que de trouver des solutions. Selon l'unedic la dette cumule de l'assurance chmage serait de 37,1 Mds d fin 2018, soit moins que le cadeau annuel de 40 milliards qu'a fait Hollande aux entreprises et que Macron va faire exploser. 

Cela donne une bonne ide de la propagande idologique justement. D'un ct on crie faillite pour un dficit total de 37 milliards et de l'autre on cr un dficit de ressources annuelle de 40 milliards (soit 400 milliards en dix ans, et encore c'tait avant Macron). 

L'tat voit la dette augmenter, principalement parce qu'il fait des cadeaux aux entreprises - et plus rcemment  ceux qui payaient l'impt sur la fortune - sans demander aucune contre partie, ce qui risque donc d'augmenter la dette du mme montant. Alors que le mme montant donn aux plus pauvres va directement dans la consommation et soutient l'conomie car avec ce public il n'y a quasiment aucun risque de dtournement puisqu'il n'a pas les moyens d'attendre et de mettre cet argent de ct, ni d'en profiter pour faire encore plus d'vasion fiscale...  




> Alors oui il y a de l'austrit qui s'applique  une certaines partie de la France, mais c'est un choix idologique.
> En plus le peuple Franais en redemande en continuant  voter pour des libraux


C'est un choix idologique*** de la classe dirigeante de raconter des conneries pour justifier leur politique d'austrit. Et certains bents les croient par manque d'information et d'esprit critique (sans information ou avec des informations errones il est difficile de dvelopper un esprit critique). 
Il n'y a pas de majorit idologique  droite ou  gauche en France, il y a surtout une grosse masse d'indcis qui votent en fonction de ce qu'ils croient pouvoir gagner en votant  droite ou  gauche et ce sont eux qui font la dcision. La taxe d'habitation a suffit d'appt pour ces girouettes sans qu'ils se demandent ce que cela leur en cotera au final. Cela dit Macron n'a fait que 24% des suffrages exprims au premier tour et seulement 18% des inscrits, c'est loin de reprsenter le peuple franais.

*** Et encore, le mot idologie est un bien grand mot. Bon nombre de nolibraux ne croient pas aux conneries qu'ils racontent, sauf peut-tre peut-tre les plus niais. Leur point commun c'est de faire la propagande d'une politique qui rapporte  leurs employeurs un maximum de tunes en un minimum de temps, et ils sont grassement pays en retour pour cela. C'est la mme honntet intellectuelle que les experts de Monsanto qui vont conclure que l'avenir c'est les pesticides  hautes doses. Donc le terme "idologie" est un compltement surfait ici, le but de la maneouvre c'est juste de se faire un maximum de pognon sur le dos des autres, peu importe ce qu'il faut dire pour convaincre, faire peur, etc. C'est de la dlinquance intellectuelle bien plus qu'une idologie. Dit-on d'un marchand de tapis ou d'un arnaqueur qu'il fait de l'idologie ?

----------


## Grogro

> Le PIB est fauss aussi maintenant?
> Si il y a toujours eu de la croissance pourquoi la dette vs pib augmente de 60  90%?


Le PiB est une mesure imparfaite que certains commencent  remettre en cause. Il est plus parlant de parler de PiB/hab voire de PiB/actif pour mieux valuer la croissance d'un pays. 

Pourquoi l'endettement a explos ? Parce qu'on a dcid, politiquement, qu'imposer les ultra-riches et les grandes entreprises c'est politiquement incorrect. Parce qu'on a multipli les niches fiscales pour complaire aux intrts particuliers de telle ou telle clientle lectorale. Parce que les franais ont t assez stupides et manipuls par les mdias pour voter Sarko en 2007 (620 milliard de dettes en 5 ans). Parce que les services publics et entreprises publiques ont t privatiss les uns aprs les autres, au rabais, au bnfice des oligarques proches du pouvoir. Cet inventaire  la Prvert est videmment loin d'tre exhaustif. On pourrait aussi parler du "new public management" qui euthanasie bureaucratiquement les administration, du tropisme franais pour l'immigration non qualifie, etc.




> Si la France ne connait pas de crise et dcide de diminuer ses dpenses sociales et de diminuer ses prlvement sur les classes aises c'est un choix idologique et non une politique d'austrit.


Tu viens de comprendre qu'une politique d'austrit est un choix idologique, bravo. Simplement, ce n'est jamais un choix politique des lecteurs mais de la classe dirigeante. Tu connais le consensus de Washington ? 




> Quand les gens votent  droite, disent que les services publiques c'est mal, qu'il faut payer moins dimpts, qu'il faut privatiser les transports en communs, qu'on donne trop d'allocations chmages ce n'est de l'austrit mais des choix idologique.


Mais non, tu es comme les libraux et les hritiers du marxisme qui pensent que tout est conomique. Les franais ne votent pas  droite pour des raisons de politique conomique, le peuple de droite en France n'apprcie pas spcialement les politiques reagano-thatchriennes. Regarde les 19% de Fillon  la prsidentielle. 
Ils votent  droite pour des raisons de valeurs et de culture (la valeur "travail" en numro 1, l'autorit en numro 2), parce qu'ils ont conscience "qu'il y a des choses qui ne se font pas". Parfois pour rendre plus visible la province auprs des lites percluses de parisianisme gluant, ce qui n'empche pourtant pas ces lecteurs d'tre clients du centralisme jacobin. Parce que la population est vieillissante et que les vieux votent pour la conservation de leurs avantages acquis et de leurs rentes au dtriment des jeunes gnrations. Et si le peuple de droite est fch avec les fonctionnaire, ce n'est pas tant par principe (l'idologie librale diffuse par les mdias, la glorification du priv, la haine du public) que pour des raisons d'avantages catgoriel. Attention : c'est une perception, indpendamment de la ralit ou non des avantages des fonctionnaires qui sont souvent fantasms. Et pourtant, ces lecteurs sont les premiers demandeurs de services publics de proximit, d'investissement d'infrastructure, etc.

C'est pas forcment propre  la France. Regarde aux USA : Trump a t lu malgr les bons rsultats conomiques d'Obama. Il y a d'autres fondamentaux en jeu.

C'est peut-tre diffrent en Belgique (surtout avec les clivages entre flamands et wallons). Si jamais tu as le temps de nous expliquer, je suis preneur.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Le PiB est une mesure imparfaite que certains commencent  remettre en cause.


Si le PIB ne veut plus rien dire aujourd'hui c'est parce que les tats n'arrtent pas de changer le calcul pour masquer le fait qu'ils sont en rcession depuis des annes.
Aujourd'hui on parle de croissance ngative pour ne pas dire dcroissance.
On est content quand on fait 0.1% de croissance.

La Chine modifie une nouvelle fois le calcul de son PIB
Pourquoi la France sera plus riche le 15 mai prochain
L'Inde annonce une croissance record suite  un changement de mthode de calcul de son PIB
Calcul du PIB : Bruxelles pousse  intgrer drogues et prostitution
Au Royaume-Uni, la drogue et la prostitution ont contribu au PIB pour 11 milliards d'euros




> Pourquoi l'endettement a explos ?


Parce que les tats empruntent aux banques.

Sans la loi de 1973 on en serait peut tre pas l.

Je ne suis pas certains que a fonctionne exactement comme a, mais il me semble que le peuple japonais achte des bons du trsor japonnais et que par consquent la dette japonaise appartient au japonais et que c'est un peu moins grave que si elle tait dtenu par des puissances trangres.
Les Franais ne peuvent pas acheter des bons du trsor Franais...




> Parce que les franais ont t assez stupides et manipuls par les mdias pour voter Sarko en 2007 (620 milliard de dettes en 5 ans).


De toutes faon tous les types du PS ou de l'UMP taient aussi nul que lui...
Cela dit, il tait un peu trop pro USA, il a brad des tonnes d'or, il a fait assassin Kadhafi, donc finalement Sgolne n'aurait peut tre pas fait pire...




> Tu viens de comprendre qu'une politique d'austrit est un choix idologique, bravo. Simplement, ce n'est jamais un choix politique des lecteurs mais de la classe dirigeante.


Effectivement l'austrit est voulu par ceux qui nous gouvernent (UE) pour nous forcer  perdre des acquis sociaux.
Sans austrit pas de loi du travail de Macron.
Alors que l le CDI va disparaitre (remplac par le CDI de chantier ^^).
Il va tre beaucoup plus facile pour les patrons de virer des employs.
etc.




> Regarde les 19% de Fillon  la prsidentielle.


La propagande anti Fillon tait ultra puissante.
Sans a il aurait cras Macron.




> les bons rsultats conomiques d'Obama.


 ::ptdr:: 

Ah putain c'est vrai !
Les mdias ont essay de faire croire que c'tait le plein emploi aux USA et que tout allait bien ^^ lol

Si Trump a gagn c'est bien la preuve que le pays est en crise profonde.

----------


## ddoumeche

> Mais non, tu es comme les libraux et les hritiers du marxisme qui pensent que tout est conomique. Les franais ne votent pas  droite pour des raisons de politique conomique, le peuple de droite en France n'apprcie pas spcialement les politiques reagano-thatchriennes. Regarde les 19% de Fillon  la prsidentielle. 
> Ils votent  droite pour des raisons de valeurs et de culture (la valeur "travail" en numro 1, l'autorit en numro 2), parce qu'ils ont conscience "qu'il y a des choses qui ne se font pas". Parfois pour rendre plus visible la province auprs des lites percluses de parisianisme gluant, ce qui n'empche pourtant pas ces lecteurs d'tre clients du centralisme jacobin. Parce que la population est vieillissante et que les vieux votent pour la conservation de leurs avantages acquis et de leurs rentes au dtriment des jeunes gnrations. Et si le peuple de droite est fch avec les fonctionnaire, ce n'est pas tant par principe (l'idologie librale diffuse par les mdias, la glorification du priv, la haine du public) que pour des raisons d'avantages catgoriel. Attention : c'est une perception, indpendamment de la ralit ou non des avantages des fonctionnaires qui sont souvent fantasms. Et pourtant, ces lecteurs sont les premiers demandeurs de services publics de proximit, d'investissement d'infrastructure, etc.
> 
> C'est pas forcment propre  la France. Regarde aux USA : Trump a t lu malgr les bons rsultats conomiques d'Obama. Il y a d'autres fondamentaux en jeu.
> 
> C'est peut-tre diffrent en Belgique (surtout avec les clivages entre flamands et wallons). Si jamais tu as le temps de nous expliquer, je suis preneur.


Et c'est galement car il y a trop de fonctionnaires et de lgislation dans notre pays. Si le corps administratif est tellement attach a pondre des lois et des taxes, qu'il supprime deux lgislations pour chaque nouvelle rglementation. Et qu'on ne nous sorte pas c'est Bruxelles car la rglementation est retranscrite dans le droit franais par le lgislateur franais.

Et que je sache, ce sont avant tout les partis politique et ladministration qui gre le pays, pas les vieux: les lections ne sont que de pure forme surtout dans ce pays. Les vieux ne veulent pas d'infrastructures, ce sont les corps d'tat qui ont besoin de projets (de plus en plus dments) pour justifier de leur existence.

Trop de taxe tue la taxe, trop d'tat tue l'tat.

----------


## Grogro

> Mais non, tu es comme les libraux et les hritiers du marxisme qui pensent que tout est conomique. Les franais ne votent pas  droite pour des raisons de politique conomique, le peuple de droite en France n'apprcie pas spcialement les politiques reagano-thatchriennes. Regarde les 19% de Fillon  la prsidentielle.


J'en rajoute une couche, je viens de tomber sur cet article ( charge) qui regrette que la droite semble amorcer un abandon du no-libralisme pour amorcer un combat culturel  : http://www.slate.fr/story/154286/rep...urent-wauquiez

A titre personnel, je ne condamne pas forcment ces tentatives de rapprochement entre la droite classique et le FN. Au contraire ce peut tre un moteur pour extraire dfinitivement le FN de l'extrme droite en achevant sa normalisation, et ainsi marginaliser la vraie extrme droite comme la normalisation du PCF a marginalis la vraie extrme gauche il y a une trentaine d'annes. Le risque, c'est l'mergence d'un grand parti de droite sur le modle du PiS polonais ou d'Otpor, ce qui serait pire qu'un extrme droite  20%, mais il faut un leader charismatique pour cela, pas un loser dvirilis comme Wauquiez ou Baroin.  ::mouarf::

----------


## Ryu2000

> je ne condamne pas forcment ces tentatives de rapprochement entre la droite classique et le FN.


La gauche a le droit de s'allier avec lextrme gauche.
La droite n'a pas le droit de s'allier avec l'extrme droite.
C'est trange que a fonctionne comme a...

 un second tour de prsidentielles jamais l'UMP ne conseillera de voter FN.
Par contre le NPA et FO ont appel  voter Macron ! (alors que c'est le pire des capitalistes, anti ouvrier !)
Melenchon n'a pas clairement appel  vot Macron, il a rsist pour ne jamais citer le nom. (il a dit "ne votez pas FN", mais il n'a pas dit "votez en marche")

----------


## BenoitM

> La gauche a le droit de s'allier avec lextrme gauche.
> La droite n'a pas le droit de s'allier avec l'extrme droite.
> C'est trange que a fonctionne comme a...


Parce que lextrme gauche n'est pas raciste...


(puis faudrait voir si lextrme gauche est vraiment extrme mais bon l'argument 1 suffit)

----------


## Ryu2000

> Parce que lextrme gauche n'est pas raciste...


Le FN non plus...
Surtout pendant la prsidentielle 2017 o c'tait la ligne Philippot.
C'tait plus de gauche que le PS.

Mais l a craint le FN, a ce dirige dans une trs mauvaise direction.
Il va rester que les pires comme louis aliot, gilbert collard, etc...
a va devenir un parti sioniste, anti islam...

Alors qu' un moment :
Lislam compatible avec la Rpublique : la phrase de Marine Le Pen qui trouble les militants FN
Pendant que l'UMP et le PS sont islamophobe.

Marion  eu raison de quitter la politique.
Philippot  eu raison de quitter le parti (il s'est fait virer en fait).

Le FN craint, il est utilis pour lgitimer les pires partis... Comme En Marche !
Macron a fait 42,05% des inscrits et 63,90% des votes exprims.
Jamais un gars comme a devrait faire un score aussi norme.
Beaucoup trop de franais ont vot Macron  contre cur.

En parlant de FN de gauche, il y a une vido marrante qui est en tendance sur YouTube en ce moment :






> puis faudrait voir si lextrme gauche est vraiment extrme


Si les antifas font parti de lextrme gauche, alors oui, les plus extrmes sont  lextrme gauche.
Les antifas sont les plus gros dbiles qui existent...
C'est hallucinant.

----------


## Gunny

> J'en rajoute une couche, je viens de tomber sur cet article ( charge) qui regrette que la droite semble amorcer un abandon du no-libralisme pour amorcer un combat culturel  : http://www.slate.fr/story/154286/rep...urent-wauquiez
> 
> A titre personnel, je ne condamne pas forcment ces tentatives de rapprochement entre la droite classique et le FN. Au contraire ce peut tre un moteur pour extraire dfinitivement le FN de l'extrme droite en achevant sa normalisation, et ainsi marginaliser la vraie extrme droite comme la normalisation du PCF a marginalis la vraie extrme gauche il y a une trentaine d'annes. Le risque, c'est l'mergence d'un grand parti de droite sur le modle du PiS polonais ou d'Otpor, ce qui serait pire qu'un extrme droite  20%, mais il faut un leader charismatique pour cela, pas un loser dvirilis comme Wauquiez ou Baroin.


Au Danemark la droite est fragmente en plusieurs partis rpartis sur 2 axes : socialisme/libralisme (pour l'conomie) et progressisme/conservatisme (pour les valeurs), avec en paramtre bonus xnophobie ouverte ou non (a reste la droite)
(liste en popularit dcroissante)
- Venstre : Littralement "Gauche" (sic), pour des raisons historiques. Le plus gros parti de droite, libral mais pas trop, conservateur mais pas trop.
- Danske Folkeparti : "Parti populaire danois", conservateur et xnophobe, mais peu libral
- Det Konservative Folkeparti : "Parti populaire conservateur", peu libral mais... conservateur (vous l'aviez devin)
- Liberal Alliance : "Alliance librale", no-libral extrme mais trs peu conservateur
- Nye Borgerlige : "La nouvelle droite", no-libral, conservateur et ouvertement xnophobe

C'est plutt pas mal, a permet d'avoir un bon ventail de choix selon ses sensibilits si on vote  droite. C'est bien entendu li au fait que le systme est intgralement proportionnel, en France a ne tiendrait pas. Notez que a permet aussi de voir des alliances assez rigolotes, comme par exemple Socialdemocratiet/DF (pensez PS/FN) sur certains dbats sociaux.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Notez que a permet aussi de voir des alliances assez rigolotes, comme par exemple Socialdemocratiet/DF (pensez PS/FN) sur certains dbats sociaux.


En France il pourrait y avoir une alliance FI/FN, parce que sur pas mal de sujets ils sont compltement d'accord.

----------


## Grogro

> Parce que lextrme gauche n'est pas raciste...
> 
> 
> (puis faudrait voir si lextrme gauche est vraiment extrme mais bon l'argument 1 suffit)


Mais non, c'est une question de violence politique qui peut justifier l'rection de digues sanitaires entre partis de mme famille, plus que de racisme. Parce que le racisme de la gauche classique ou de la droite classique, on peut en parler hein. Le PCF/FI ils ont rompu avec la violence politique il y a des dcennies. A la diffrence du discours ultra-radical du NPA, de LO ou de l'ultra-violence des "antifas". Le racisme est une construction politique qui peut tre dbattue et dconstruite facilement, pas la violence politique. 

Quant  ton second point, le FN de 2017 n'est pas plus extrme que la FI. Par contre ils ont des composantes vraiment radicales qui sont autant de talons dAchille.

Gunny merci pour les prcisions concernant le Danemark. Quel est le positionnement de ces partis vis--vis de l'atlantisme, de l'OTAN et des USA ? Je me souviens que le Danemark avait suivi Bush en Irak. Et vis--vis de la Russie ?

----------


## ManusDei

> Quant  ton second point, le FN de 2017 n'est pas plus extrme que la FI. Par contre ils ont des composantes vraiment radicales qui sont autant de talons dAchille.


Moui, les radicaux de la FI n'ont quand mme pas ce genre de profil 
https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Alexandre_Gabriac
https://www.ladepeche.fr/article/201...d-bernard.html

----------


## Grogro

> Moui, les radicaux de la FI n'ont quand mme pas ce genre de profil 
> https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Alexandre_Gabriac
> https://www.ladepeche.fr/article/201...d-bernard.html


Entres autres, mais je pensais surtout aux identitaires (Chtillon, qui semble exercer une certaine emprise sur MLP),  Soral qui a rompu avec le FN mais qui essaye toujours de le retourner de l'intrieur. A la FI l'quivalence ce sont les militants du PIR.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Moui, les radicaux de la FI n'ont quand mme pas ce genre de profil


J'ai regard tes liens, le premier ds le dbut on apprend qu'il a t exclu. ("Cette affaire lui vaut d'tre immdiatement suspendu du parti, puis exclu au mois d'avril")
Et le deuxime n'a pas de lien avec le FN.

Il est possible qu'il y ait des antifas qui fassent partie de la France Insoumise.
Donc  partir de l...

Les antifas sont plus nombreux, plus violent, quasiment jamais condamn.
Voiture de police incendie : les  antifa  dnoncent un  dossier politique

----------


## Gunny

> Gunny merci pour les prcisions concernant le Danemark. Quel est le positionnement de ces partis vis--vis de l'atlantisme, de l'OTAN et des USA ? Je me souviens que le Danemark avait suivi Bush en Irak. Et vis--vis de la Russie ?


Tout le monde  droite est globalement pro-US, pro-OTAN et mfiant vis--vis de la Russie. 
Le Danemark faisait partie des allis pendant la seconde guerre mondiale. Pendant la libration, l'URSS a bombard et occup Bornholm, une le danoise au milieu de ma mer baltique, joyau aux yeux des danois. Pendant la guerre froide l'URSS voyait Bornholm d'un trs mauvais il pour sa position stratgique et appartenance  un membre de l'OTAN et a fait savoir que stationnement de troupes trangre l-bas serait considr comme une dclaration de guerre. Depuis, la Russie fait rgulirement voler ses bombardiers dans les environs, ce qui a d'ailleurs pouss le gouvernement  acheter de nouveaux avions de chasse rcemment. L'OTAN est important pour le Danemark car le pays est trop petit pour se dfendre militairement tout seul contre la Russie. De fait il y a une sorte de complexe et d'inscurit qui fait que les politiciens jouent souvent  celui qui impressionnera le plus les USA : ils ont suivi en Irak et en Afghanistan, et quand Trump a t lu, le premier ministre a annonc une hausse des dpenses de la Dfense.
L'attitude de la gauche danoise est grosso modo identique en ce qui concerne la Russie, mais ils sont plus critiques en ce qui concerne les USA et le budget militaire.

----------


## MiaowZedong

> Mais non, c'est une question de violence politique qui peut justifier l'rection de digues sanitaires entre partis de mme famille, plus que de racisme. Parce que le racisme de la gauche classique ou de la droite classique, on peut en parler hein. Le PCF/FI ils ont rompu avec la violence politique il y a des dcennies. A la diffrence du discours ultra-radical du NPA, de LO ou de l'ultra-violence des "antifas". Le racisme est une construction politique qui peut tre dbattue et dconstruite facilement, pas la violence politique.


Je ne suis pas d'accord pour utiliser la violence politique comme frontire de l'acceptable: la misre tue, la pollution tue, les aliments ou les btiments mal reguls tuent etc etc, la politique est intrinsquement une question de vie ou de mort (mme si nous sommes gnralement assez protgs contre le pire en Occident) et comme le dit le proverbe, "la continuation de la guerre par d'autres moyens". Ds lors la violence politique ne peut pas tre automatiquement considre comme illgitime, si elle peut faire tomber un gouvernement qui tue encore plus par d'autres moyens elle doit tre considre comme n'importe quelle autre stratgie.

Pour caricaturer a  l'extrme, je serais pour un parti qui veut fusiller 100 personnes plutot qu'un qui veut en faire crever 100,000 de misre. Un mort est un mort, peu importe comment on l'a tu.

----------


## Ryu2000

Pour une fois Macron ne dit pas une connerie :
Macron considre que  lAfrique est le continent central, global, incontournable 

C'est quand mme beaucoup mieux que Sarkozy qui avait dit un truc du genre : "L'homme africain n'est pas rentr dans l'Histoire".
Discours de Dakar

Parfois les types qui crivent les discours sont nul...
Par exemple l'auteur des discours de Marine Lepen qui reprendre un passage crit pour la campagne de Fillon :
Comment Le Pen s'est retrouve  prononcer le mme discours que Fillon



> C'est Ridicule TV, une chane cre par des soutiens de Franois Fillon, qui a repr cette ppite et qui s'est amuse  les superposer. Ces mots s'inspirent entre autres de Napolon et de Georges Clemenceau. Forcment, on se demande ce qui a bien pu passer par la tte de Marine Le Pen de reprendre aussi grossirement des morceaux d'un discours de son ancien rival, pour ce qui devait tre l'un des discours les plus importants de sa carrire politique. *Son entourage voquait lundi soir un "clin d'oeil" assum*.


===
Et sinon pour en revenir  l'Afrique, c'est un continent qui se fait piller depuis des sicles.
Les multinationales s'accaparent les matires premires, les bnfices ne reviennent pas au peuple.
Il y a des pays occidentaux qui viennent mettre leur dictateur en place (comme Ouattara  la place de Gbagbo en Ct d'Ivoire).

Parfois il y a des grands chefs africain qui rsistent et qui luttent pour les peuples d'Afrique (comme Kadhafi), mais ils finissent par se faire assassiner quand ils vont trop loin.
Kadhafi a fait des choses pour rendre l'Afrique indpendante, comme le satellite Africain RASCOM 1, par contre il est all trop loin dans son projet de dinar or et a l'a emmen  sa perte.
Les USA ne pouvaient pas laisser les pays producteur de ptrole commercer avec une vraie monnaie, il est important pour les USA que ces pays utilisent le dollar.

----------


## Ryu2000

Tout va bien, Macron a galement dit des conneries :
VIDEO. Il est parti rparer la clim, Emmanuel Macron se moque de son homologue burkinab



> *Incident diplomatique ?*
>  Interrogez-vous sur le sous-jacent psychologique quil y a derrire votre interpellation et lenthousiasme que a a cr. Quelque part, vous me parlez comme si jtais toujours une puissance coloniale mais moi je ne veux pas moccuper de llectricit dans les universits au Burkina Faso. Cest le travail du prsident (Roch Marc Christian Kabor) , qui sclipse  ce moment prcis.  Alors par contre je vous rassure  reprend le prsident franais avant de sinterrompre, ralisant que son homologue burkinab quitte la salle.  *Du coup il sen va. Reste l ! Du coup il est parti rparer la climatisation* , a lanc Emmanuel Macron, hilare.

----------


## Grogro

L'image de la France s'amliore au moins nettement : http://www.lepoint.fr/economie/la-fr...2175927_28.php

----------


## ddoumeche

> J'en rajoute une couche, je viens de tomber sur cet article ( charge) qui regrette que la droite semble amorcer un abandon du no-libralisme pour amorcer un combat culturel  : http://www.slate.fr/story/154286/rep...urent-wauquiez
> 
> A titre personnel, je ne condamne pas forcment ces tentatives de rapprochement entre la droite classique et le FN. Au contraire ce peut tre un moteur pour extraire dfinitivement le FN de l'extrme droite en achevant sa normalisation, et ainsi marginaliser la vraie extrme droite comme la normalisation du PCF a marginalis la vraie extrme gauche il y a une trentaine d'annes. Le risque, c'est l'mergence d'un grand parti de droite sur le modle du PiS polonais ou d'Otpor, ce qui serait pire qu'un extrme droite  20%, mais il faut un leader charismatique pour cela, pas un loser dvirilis comme Wauquiez ou Baroin.


Mais le FN n'est plus de droite, c'est un canard bancal qui cite Jaurs et va disparaitre dans les limbes de l'histoire comme le PCF.

Tant mieux, il sera remplac par une vraie droite virile, anti immigratonniste, voir lgrement royaliste comme il est de bon ton dans le beau pays de France. Pas un Otpor, faux parti et faux nez de la juiverie de Yale.





> Je ne suis pas d'accord pour utiliser la violence politique comme frontire de l'acceptable: la misre tue, la pollution tue, les aliments ou les btiments mal reguls tuent etc etc, la politique est intrinsquement une question de vie ou de mort (mme si nous sommes gnralement assez protgs contre le pire en Occident) et comme le dit le proverbe, "la continuation de la guerre par d'autres moyens". Ds lors la violence politique ne peut pas tre automatiquement considre comme illgitime, si elle peut faire tomber un gouvernement qui tue encore plus par d'autres moyens elle doit tre considre comme n'importe quelle autre stratgie.
> 
> Pour caricaturer a  l'extrme, je serais pour un parti qui veut fusiller 100 personnes plutot qu'un qui veut en faire crever 100,000 de misre. Un mort est un mort, peu importe comment on l'a tu.


Je serais pour un parti qui va fusiller 10,000 rvolutionnaires qui de toute faon sont incomptents et ne sauveront pas ces 100,000 car ils les plongeront dans une misre encore plus crasse une fois arrivs au pouvoir

----------


## Grogro

> Tant mieux, il sera remplacer par une vraie droite forte et virile, anti immigratonniste, voir lgrement royaliste comme il est de bon ton dans le beau pays de France.


Dis-nous donc quelle est la droite que tu imagines exactement, et quelles figures politiques du pass tu considres comme des rfrences.

Edit : je ne sais pas pourquoi j'ai mentionn Otpor, mais je pensais  la Hongrie de Viktor Orban.

----------


## ddoumeche

> Dis-nous donc quelle est la droite que tu imagines exactement, et quelles figures politiques du pass tu considres comme des rfrences.


Voyons, c'est pourtant fort simple :


Etes-vous plus franais que lui ?




> Edit : je ne sais pas pourquoi j'ai mentionn Otpor, mais je pensais  la Hongrie de Viktor Orban.


PS: Mais Orban est un cador, une superstar de la scne politique : docteur es science politique, plus jeune premier ministre de Hongrie, diplm des coles de Georges Soros... toute proportions gardes, il est au dessus du Vladimir qui a, rappelons le, un doctorat en conomie (certainement plagi d'ailleurs).
Mais videmment compars  Taubira et Cambadlis tout deux titulaires d'une thse imaginaire....

----------


## Ryu2000

> L'image de la France s'amliore au moins nettement : http://www.lepoint.fr/economie/la-fr...2175927_28.php


Ouais mais qu'est-ce que a change que des socits trangre trouvent la France attractive ?

Quand on est un gros patron, ou quand on regarde depuis l'tranger, c'est facile de dire que la France est plus attractive grce aux lois que Macron a impos...
Par contre c'est plus difficile de trouver des franais qui sont convaincu que les lois de Macron seront bnfique sur le long terme.

Franc CFA : les propos de M. Macron sont  dshonorants pour les dirigeants africains 



> Ce que nous redoutions depuis des annes sest produit hier, mardi 28 novembre,  luniversit Joseph Ki-Zerbo de Ouagadougou, au Burkina Faso, lors des changes qui ont fait suite au discours de M. Macron. *Une faon arrogante, pour ne pas dire plus, de la part de M. Macron, dexprimer le dni de lhistoire montaire franafricaine, renvoyant les dirigeants africains  leur servitude montaire volontaire, les mettant  nu de la pire des faons,  travers des rponses dune violence symbolique inoue, dont la plus emblmatique fut sans doute :  Le franc CFA est un non-sujet pour la France.*


 chaque fois que Macron s'exprime c'est le cirque ^^

----------


## Jon Shannow

Ton lien sur le franc CFA n'est pas correct !

----------


## ddoumeche

Tiens tiens Macron marque un bon point: c'est du Trump dans la langue du cardinal Molire

http://www.leparisien.fr/politique/m...17-7420305.php

----------


## Mdinoc

Est-ce une vraie dcision, ou un truc qui tait dj prvu de longue date, comme quand Trump a "dcid" de dclassifier des documents sur l'assassinat de JFK?

----------


## ddoumeche

> Est-ce une vraie dcision, ou un truc qui tait dj prvu de longue date, comme quand Trump a "dcid" de dclassifier des documents sur l'assassinat de JFK?


Attention, la publication des archives de la CIA sur le sujet tait prvu mais tout ne devait pas l'tre et nous n'avons encore rien vu, l'anne 2018 sera beaucoup fconde.
Trump a surtout ordonn que l'on publie tout et plus vite que cela.

En France, les archives secret dfense sont archives 50 ans et rendu publiques aprs censure ventuelle... dans ce cas, il y a promesse d'intervention par le Jupiterion

----------


## Grogro

L'UMPS est tombe et un ventuel (probable ?) scandale autour de l'assassinat de Thomas Sankara ne pourra qu'clabousser les partis dans l'opposition. Et Macron de poursuivre sa construction virginale d'homme nouveau. Tout en rentrant de nouveau dans les bonnes grces du pays des hommes intgres. C'est un excellent coup de billard  trois bandes.

----------


## el_slapper

> Ouais mais qu'est-ce que a change que des socits trangre trouvent la France attractive ?(.../...)


A ce qu'elle crent de l'emploi, ou,  dfaut, restent sans trop virer de gens. Ma boite amricaine perdait de l'argent au Brsil et en France, elle a ferm sa branche brsilienne, et a toujours espoir de faire du bl avec sa branche franaise.

----------


## MiaowZedong

Emmanuel Macron veut faire du Franais la premire langue d'Afrique...et mme du monde.
C'est bien d'avoir des ambitions mais je crois que votre prsident va trouver que c'est plus difficile de rpandre une langue que de gagner une election  ::ptdr::

----------


## ABCIWEB

> C'est bien d'avoir des ambitions mais je crois que *votre* prsident va trouver que c'est plus difficile de rpandre une langue que de gagner une election


Toi non plus t'arrive pas  dire *notre* prsident ?  ::mrgreen:: 

Et oui votre prsident a beaucoup d'ambitions, ou plus exactement il fait beaucoup de bruit avec sa bouche avec ses belles dclarations d'intention.

Dernirement c'tait le mouvement "balance ton porc" qui faisait la une, applaudi voire presque revendiqu par de nombreux membres du gouvernement. J'ai pourtant entendu des critiques comme quoi c'tait beaucoup d'indignation pour rien, c'est  dire que finalement aucune disposition lgislative n'avait t prise pour protger les victimes de harclement au travail et leur viter d'tre renvoyes ou obliges de dmissionner, et que c'tait pourtant cela le principal problme qui empchait ces dnonciations et donc une relle protection.

On verra la suite, mais bon Macron et la protection des salaris, c'est juste un projet dans l'air pour attendrir les bobos.  Pratiquement sa dernire ralisation concrte a t la dmolition du code du travail (fragilisation des accords de branches au profit des accords d'entreprises) pour plus de contraintes et de soumission des salaris envers leur employeur.

Finalement s'il en tait besoin, il nous dmontre ainsi tous les jours encore et encore par ses actes et ses dires que paroles de banquier et bonimenteurs, c'est le mme mtier   ::lol::

----------


## ddoumeche

> L'UMPS est tombe et un ventuel (probable ?) scandale autour de l'assassinat de Thomas Sankara ne pourra qu'clabousser les partis dans l'opposition. Et Macron de poursuivre sa construction virginale d'homme nouveau. Tout en rentrant de nouveau dans les bonnes grces du pays des hommes intgres. C'est un excellent coup de billard  trois bandes.


Rien ne dis que l'elyse ait fait assassiner Thomas Sankara, de nombreux dirigeants africains ont t assassins par nos bons amis d'outre atlantique ou leurs allis si courtois sur place.
En tout cas, si l'lyse ne libre rien, on pourra se poser des questions. Et  contrario...




> Emmanuel Macron veut faire du Franais la premire langue d'Afrique...et mme du monde.
> C'est bien d'avoir des ambitions mais je crois que votre prsident va trouver que c'est plus difficile de rpandre une langue que de gagner une election


Le franais sera certainement la langue la plus parle en Afrique  la fin du sicle, c''est fort charmant, mais cela ne nourri pas son homme, quand bien mme il parle mandarin.
L'Afrique a besoin de croissance conomique, dinfrastructures et d'eau courante. Et d'un gendarme a gros bras capable de mater du djihadiste et du mercenaire, et  gros cerveau pour anticiper les coups de l'adversaire.




> Toi non plus t'arrive pas  dire *notre* prsident ? 
> 
> Et oui votre prsident a beaucoup d'ambitions, ou plus exactement il fait beaucoup de bruit avec sa bouche avec ses belles dclarations d'intention.


Oui mais il est beau, c'est narcisse.

----------


## ABCIWEB

> Oui mais il est beau, c'est narcisse.


Certain(e)s le trouvent beau. Pour moi l'image est trop fadace, y'a pas d'intrieur, pas de profondeur, pas de relief. Une image sur papier glac, une poupe Barbie faite  la hte par des chinois mal pays  la demande des banquiers qui ont fourni le discours enregistr. Le produit est triste, les discours attendus et affligeants de banalit. Tout sonne faux et plat avec le charisme d'un Mickey fraichement sorti d'une cole de commerce.

----------


## ABCIWEB

Alors qu'on nous parle tous les jours de la dette et de l'quilibre budgtaire pour justifier des coupes dans les budgets et les prestations sociales, le gouvernement Macron protge Airbnb et ses dispositifs pour favoriser l'vasion fiscale.

*Les revenus de location peuvent tre dposs sur un compte disposant d'une carte qui permet de faire des retraits ou paiements anonymes.*
Source France inter :

Cette carte prpaye permet  son titulaire de lutiliser dans la limite du montant crdit par Airbnb. Elle est mise par Payoneer depuis Gibraltar, o lentreprise amricaine a obtenu le statut dElectronic money institution. En clair, elle est autorise  dlivrer des moyens de paiement dans toute lUnion europenne.

Depuis 2014, la carte Airbnb/Payoneer est un bon plan quon se passe entre propritaires. "Cest un ami qui men a parl, nous a racont Patrice (son prnom a t modifi) qui a eu un appartement sur Airbnb. Il ma dit que ctait trs pratique pour rcuprer mes revenus de location, et que ctait un bon moyen pour chapper au fisc parce que cest totalement opaque."

"Ce type de compte adosss  une carte ne sont pas des comptes bancaires  proprement parler, explique Eric Vernier, chercheur et expert en paradis fiscaux. Ils chappent aux accords sur lchange dinformations bancaires (que Gibraltar a sign avec la France), et restent trs pratiques pour ceux qui veulent viter que lon sache quils ont de largent ailleurs que dans leur pays de rsidence" 

*Le gouvernement soppose  des tentatives de rglementation*
Source France inter : 

Les dputs avaient pourtant propos une contre-mesure imparable : imposer  Airbnb et ses concurrents de transmettre automatiquement les revenus des loueurs au fisc. Le 5 dcembre 2016, le dput (PS) Pascal Cherki dpose un amendement en ce sens, vot  lunanimit en commission. Une fois arriv dans lhmicycle il dchante : le gouvernement, reprsent ce jour-l par le Secrtaire dEtat au Budget, Christian Eckert, donne un avis dfavorable. Il argue de "problmes techniques" et avance un argument tonnant : "Il ne faut pas non plus donner limpression de freiner le dveloppement dun secteur qui se plaint dj dune rglementation qui commence  lencadrer assez srieusement". Pascal Cherki raconte quil tait alors all voir Christian Eckert. "Il tait trs gn, se rappelle-t-il. Je lui ai dit, mais enfin Christian, jentends bien la feuille de route de Hollande, il ne faut pas augmenter les impts, mais l il sagit juste de les payer !"

Christian Eckert nous a confirm quil ntait pas trs  laise avec cette position : "je souriais toujours quand on me disait quil ne fallait imposer aucune rgle  lconomie numrique, que ctait une condition de son dveloppement. Ce ntait pas ma position, mais celle du ministre de lEconomie dalors et de son cabinet". En dcembre 2016, Emmanuel Macron avait pourtant quitt Bercy, mais daprs Christian Eckert, il avait impos sa ligne auprs de Matignon. Lancien secrtaire dEtat se souvient que, quelques mois plus tt, le cabinet du ministre de lEconomie avait tout fait pour retarder la publication de fiches internet qui rappelaient aux loueurs de meubls touristiques leurs obligations en matire fiscale. "Sortir ces fiches a t un parcours du combattant, raconte-t-il. Quand ce ntait pas la couleur, ctait la mise en page qui nallait pas. Le cabinet de Macron freinait des quatre fers."

Lactuel gouvernement semble dailleurs ne pas avoir chang de cap. Le 24 novembre 2017, il a donn un avis dfavorable  un amendement du Snat (pourtant vot  la quasi-unanimit) fiscalisant les revenus issus des plateformes de location suprieurs  3000. Le secrtaire dEtat, Benjamin Griveaux a expliqu quil fallait encore rflchir "sur les effets dune telle mesure". Dans le mme temps, deux dcrets dapplication qui devraient imposer de nouvelles obligations  Airbnb restent dans les tiroirs. Lun prvoit que les plateformes de location touristiques transmettent automatiquement les revenus de leurs clients  Bercy. Lautre prvoit les sanctions quelles encourent, si elles permettent  un propritaire  louer plus de 120 jours par an alors quil na pas obtenu les autorisations pour le faire. Actuellement, elles nont pas le droit de le faire, mais nencourent aucune amende en cas dinfraction.

Preuve dune certaine bienveillance  lgard dAirbnb, son directeur gnral tait reu le 16 novembre 2017 au sige de La Rpublique En Marche,  Paris, pour dialoguer avec des militants et des sympathisants. Officiellement, il sagissait daborder tous les sujets, y compris ceux qui fchent, avec des habitants du centre de Paris. Daprs nos informations, la runion est reste courtoise, personne nayant eu le mauvais got de rappeler au patron dAirbnb que, sil venait dannoncer quil allait bloquer la location  120 jours dans les quatre premiers arrondissements de Paris, il restait hors la loi dans les 16 autres. Etonnamment, aucun htelier navait t convi  cette runion. "Il ne fallait pas donner limpression  Airbnb de tomber dans un traquenard", aurait-on expliqu  ceux qui sen tonnaient. Au final, aprs des changes polis et la prsentation dune tude expliquant que "les Parisiens taient finalement assez diviss sur le cas Airbnb", la soire a accouch dun "dbat participatif qui fait partie de lADN dEn marche", comme la dclar le dput Sylvain Maillard qui avait organis la soire.

----------


## Ryu2000

En Marche a fait un relativement gros score dans les lections territoriales Corse.
Ils ont presque battu les rpublicains : 
- En marche = 11,26 %
- Les rpublicains = 12,77 %
- Droite rgionaliste = 14,97 %

Pure mais ils ont l'air bien de droite en Corses...

----------


## Grogro

Pour Macron, "l'audiovisuel public est la honte de la rpublique" : https://www.lexpress.fr/actualite/po...e_1966323.html

Je ne vais pas lui donner tort sur le coup, mais que propose-t-il pour autant ?

----------


## ABCIWEB

Il n'a pas dit cela pour proposer quelque chose, je retiens plutt dans ton lien : 


> Il a condamn le mode de nomination des prsidents de ces entreprises par le CSA. Une fois nomms, les intresss n'ont de compte  rendre  personne.


Il aimerait sans doute une petite rforme pour avoir mieux la main sur l'audio visuel et contrler son contenu suivant son bon vouloir. Le banquier vaudrait que tout le service public sans exception soit  sa botte, une notion trs particulire du service public... et un retour  la voix de son matre. Mais pour cela il faudrait revoir son fonctionnement et quand on veut tuer son chien on l'accuse de la rage, c'est bien connu.

----------


## Gunny

a, on se doute bien que Macron ne dsire pas juste plus de documentaires sur France 2... Comme d'habitude Macron est trs habile au syllogisme du politicien. Il est trs fort pour identifier des problmes pertinents pour ensuite nous glisser une jolie carotte.

Cela dit, le PAF tout entier est une fosse septique. Le plus marrant c'est que les chanes prives sont probablement encore pires  tous les niveaux...
Je me demande srieusement o passe le budget de la redevance tl ceci dit. Ici la TV publique est aussi finance par redevance, et on a droit  SIX chanes publiques (3 gnralistes, 2 pour enfants/ados, 1 culturelle), sans pub et avec beaucoup de productions originales et de qualit. La redevance est certes plus chre qu'en France, mais il y a 10 fois moins de population...

----------


## Grogro

Anomalie franco-franaise, une de plus, le parquet toujours pas prs d'tre indpendant : https://www.lexpress.fr/actualite/so...ors_picks=true

On a du mal avec l'indpendance des pouvoirs en France dcidment.

----------


## Ryu2000

La contre-attaque des HLM face  Macron



> C'est le mauvais feuilleton interminable de l'automne. Et le principal couac de ce dbut de quinquennat. Emmanuel Macron ne sait plus comment se dptrer du bourbier des HLM. En septembre, il avait annonc une baisse d'1,5 milliard d'euros des aides au logement (APL) verses aux locataires d'HLM, compense par une baisse des loyers d'un mme montant impose aux bailleurs. *Mais, depuis, devant la bronca, il ne fait que reculer. Hier, le Snat, tenu par la droite, a carrment adopt un amendement au projet de loi de finances, qui prvoit toujours de ponctionner les bailleurs sociaux mais plus du tout de baisser les APL*. Un nime rebondissement avant l'pilogue attendu autour de Nol. Explications.


En appelant Macron  suivre Trump, le Crif crispe une partie de la communaut juive



> Le Crif et le Consistoire isralite ont appel ds jeudi Emmanuel Macron  suivre la dcision de Donald Trump de reconnatre Jrusalem comme capitale d'Isral. *Ce qui est loin de faire consensus au sein de la communaut juive*.


La majorit des franais juif ne sont pas d'accord avec le CRIF.
Est-ce que Macron va couter le CRIF ou les Franais ?
Moi je pense que pour une fois, il va couter les Franais, je suis optimiste sur le coup.

----------


## ABCIWEB

> Moi je pense que pour une fois, il va couter les Franais, je suis optimiste sur le coup.


Ce sera d'autant plus facile qu'il n'a aucun intrt  faire autrement. 

Niveau revendications, Le Crif c'est comme le Medef, un discours extrmiste servant leurs propres intrts sans aucune proccupation pour l'quilibre de la socit dans son ensemble. On lui reproche dj assez d'tre le prsident des riches pour sa politique intrieure calque sur les dsirs du Mdef, il n'a pas besoin d'ouvrir un autre front de mcontentement sur la politique trangre, d'autant plus sur ce sujet car ce serait en rupture avec la tradition Franaise et donc galement en opposition avec la sensibilit d'une bonne partie de son lectorat.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Ce sera d'autant plus facile qu'il n'a aucun intrt  faire autrement.


Lintrt ce serait d'tre bien vu par le CRIF et Isral, le lobby sioniste est extremement puissant dans le monde entier. (mme Trump est oblig de s'y soumettre)

Le truc c'est que les Franais sont globalement pro Palestinien, donc le gouvernement franais ne peut pas toujours faire plaisir au lobby sioniste.
Mais quand un prsident de la rpublique est invit au dner du Crif a ne rigole pas.
Le prsident du CRIF a une vritable influence sur le gouvernement comme la soulign Elisabeth Levy.

----------


## Mat.M

> Pour Macron, "l'audiovisuel public est la honte de la rpublique" 
> Je ne vais pas lui donner tort sur le coup, mais que propose-t-il pour autant ?


1-sur le style: d'une part Macron fait preuve d'hypocrisie

2-l o il veut en venir sans l'affirmer c'est qu'il veut tout simplement dtruire l'audiovisuel public parce que cela cote pr-supposment cher aux finances de l'Etat...en rapellant que l'Etat fait tout pour rduire les cots de fonctionnement de l'Etat.

Bref l encore une fois a prouve que l'Etat, les instances du pouvoir,les mdias en France sont  la solde des lobbies financiers

----------


## Ryu2000

Macron : Je suis assez certain que mon ami Trump va changer d'avis sur le climat



> Le chef de l'tat franais, qui cherche  s'affirmer en leader de la cause climatique, a refus de ngocier un nouvel accord avec Donald Trump. Je suis dsol de le dire, a ne marche pas, donc dsol, mais je pense que c'est une grande responsabilit face  l'Histoire et je suis assez certain que mon ami le prsident Trump va changer d'avis dans les mois ou les annes  venir, a-t-il affirm, en anglais. Emmanuel Macron a rappel qu'il tait extrmement agressif de dcider seul de tout simplement quitter l'accord conclu en dcembre 2015, mettant ainsi la pression au successeur de Barack Obama. Je ne suis pas prt  rengocier, mais je suis prt  accueillir (Donald Trump) s'il dcide de revenir, a affirm Macron, qui assure mener des discussions trs fluides et ouvertes, entretenir une relation trs directe avec son homologue.


Trump veut que les entreprises US puissent polluer sans avoir  payer trop de taxes pour a.
Aux USA ils essaient d'extraire du gaz de schiste, ce qui est trs polluant.
Une de promesses de campagne de Trump tait de relancer le charbon aux USA.

L'accord de Paris se concentre sur les gaz  effet de serre, c'est pas tellement une proccupation de Trump...
Il prfre essayer de relancer l'industrie US.

Le protocole de Kyoto parlait galement des missions de gaz  effet de serre et les tats unis n'avaient pas sign :
Protocole de Kyoto - tats Unis



> En 1997, le snat amricain a refus de ratifier le trait  95 voix contre 0. Pas un seul snateur dmocrate n'a vot en faveur du protocole. (...)
> En juillet 2005, le gouvernement de George W. Bush refusa de prsenter de nouveau le trait pour ratification parce qu'il considre que cela freinerait l'conomie des tats-Unis (...)
> Si l'administration Bush et l'tat fdral refusent de ratifier le protocole de Kyoto, des dcisions pour rduire les missions d'quivalents de CO2 sont prises au niveau rgional et local : plus de 28 tats amricains ont ainsi dvelopp des plans climats et se sont fix des objectifs de rduction de leurs missions.


Apparemment Clinton, Bush, Obama n'ont pas fait grand chose pour essayer de diminuer les missions de gaz  effet de serre.
La vapeur d'eau, principal gaz  effet de serre, devant le CO2
===
Tout a pour dire que "assez certain" ce n'est pas trs correct comme expression, mais apparemment il s'exprimait en anglais.

----------


## ddoumeche

> Anomalie franco-franaise, une de plus, le parquet toujours pas prs d'tre indpendant : https://www.lexpress.fr/actualite/so...ors_picks=true
> 
> On a du mal avec l'indpendance des pouvoirs en France dcidment.


On a du mal avec la magistrature dans son ensemble

----------


## ABCIWEB

> a, on se doute bien que Macron ne dsire pas juste plus de documentaires sur France 2... Comme d'habitude Macron est trs habile au syllogisme du politicien. Il est trs fort pour identifier des problmes pertinents pour ensuite nous glisser une jolie carotte.


Effectivement c'est sa marque de fabrique et ce qui le diffrencie le plus de son prdcesseur. Hollande faisait des promesses qu'il s'empressait de ne pas tenir et des rformes comme le code du travail qu'il n'avait jamais annonces, d'o un mcontentement frontal.

Macron tente d'identifier un problme dans les composantes de sa cible et propose de le rsoudre mais sans dtailler les moyens qu'il utilisera pour y parvenir. Par exemple sa proposition d'tendre la couverture chmage aux indpendants et aux dmissionnaires :

Sur le principe pourquoi pas, mais en ralit cela demande une refonte du systme et dans les faits il propose une baisse des allocations (ou une diminution de la dure de versement) en mme temps qu'une modification du systme de financement (finalement plus d'impts) et un renforcement du contrle des chmeurs (en ralit pour permettre plus de radiations et faire baisser artificiellement le chmage). Cela lui permet de faire ses rformes non annonces explicitement tout en affirmant qu'il a tenu parole. C'est un jeu de dupe, la carotte a servi d'appt sans annoncer clairement ce qu'il nous en cotera au final. 

Et pour mieux rformer les mdias public qui ne sont pas encore totalement soumis  sa cause, il critique leur contenu et le mode de nomination des prsidents de ces entreprises par le CSA (ce qui est pourtant le minimum pour garantir un tant soit peu d'indpendance vis  vis du pouvoir en place). Cela lui permet de mieux justifier les baisses de financement au nom des conomies budgtaire, pour au final viser  rduire les missions d'investigation politiques et conomiques.

C'est cette technique "je fais ce que j'ai dit" qui lui permet de faire illusion dans le ventre mou de l'lectorat d'o la perplexit et la difficult d'avoir un avis tranch. Mais en fait, pour faire ce qu'il a dit, il en fait beaucoup plus que ce qu'il a dit. Cela retarde un peu la critique du bilan final.

----------


## Ryu2000

Le cri d'alarme d'Emmanuel Macron sur le climat



> Le constat est saisissant, pour ne pas dire glaant. Il y a deux ans, jour pour jour, la communaut internationale s'autocongratulait. Le 12 dcembre 2015, un accord tait arrach par la diplomatie climatique franaise, un compromis clbr par Franois Hollande et le prsident de la COP21 Laurent Fabius, sous les applaudissements unanimes: l'image tait belle, teinte d'optimisme. Mais les engagements internationaux ont tard  se concrtiser. Mardi, c'est donc un Emmanuel Macron alarmiste qui a pris  partie les chefs d'tat et de gouvernement prsents,  l'occasion du One Planet Summit.
> (...)
> Aprs le coup d'clat du Make our planet great again, Emmanuel Macron rcidive, poursuivant ses efforts pour prendre la tte du combat mondial pour le climat. *Lui qu'on disait converti sur le tard et par opportunisme  la cause cologiste aura donc montr son volontarisme aprs le dsengagement de Donald Trump.* Lui qui aime tant les discours-fleuves se sera content de quelques propos cash, exprims sans notes. Comme un confrencier, Emmanuel Macron tait muni d'un micro-cravate pour ne pas rester fig devant son pupitre.


*1. Les tats et le changement climatique :*
a fait 20 ans que le systme est alarmiste, on entend constamment parler des gaz  effet de serre (et principalement du CO2).
Le protocole de Kyoto parlait de gaz  effet de serre en 1995.

COP a veut dire Conference of Parties et a parle de changement climatique :
Confrence des parties



> La Confrence des parties est responsable du maintien *des efforts internationaux pour faire face aux changements climatiques*. Elle passe en revue la mise en uvre de la Convention et examine les engagements des parties  la lumire de l'objectif de la Convention, des nouvelles dcouvertes scientifiques et de l'exprience accumule dans la mise en uvre des politiques dans le domaine des changements climatiques. Une tche majeure de la CP est de rviser les communications nationales soumises par les parties. Se fondant sur ces informations, la CP value les effets des mesures prises par les Parties et les progrs accomplis pour atteindre l'objectif ultime de la Convention.


C'est aussi depuis 1995 :
Les COP : une (brve) histoire de la COP1  la COP22



> *Depuis 1995*, plus dune centaine de pays du monde entier se runissent chaque anne lors des COP pour *parler du climat et de la lutte contre le rchauffement climatique*. Du fait de la complexit du sujet et des enjeux qui se cachent derrire, cest un processus long o se mlent de problmatiques environnementales, conomiques, sociales et diplomatiques.


a a pas l'air d'avancer des masses, il y a une confrence par an, et ils disent toujours que les objectifs ne seront pas atteints.

*2. L'opportunisme de Macron :*
Macron est cram, parce que tous les franais l'ont identifi comme le candidat des puissants : banques, mdias, riches. (Banque : Rothschild, Mdias : Patrick Drahi, Argent : Jacques Attali)
Il est impopulaire, parce que ses ides ne plaisent pas aux franais, la loi de travail veut supprimer des acquis sociaux et les Franais sont attach aux droits dont ils bnficient.
Les licenciements seront plus simple, le CDI sera remplac par le CDI de chantier, etc.

Donc il essaie de gagner de la popularit grce  l'cologie.
Pour a il est aller recruter le type qui vend du gel douche :
Shampoings "Ushuaa": la machine  cash de Hulot dans le viseur du Canard Enchan



> *Des shampoings pas vraiment colos...*
> Ironie du sort, les produits "Ushuaa", qui font la fortune du ministre de la Transition cologique, ne sont pas particulirement recommandables pour la plante. Au contraire. Comme le rappelle Le Canard Enchan, *Greenpeace a plac en 2006 les produits de la marque Ushuaa sur la "liste rouge" des produits chimiques dangereux*. Il y a un mois, c'tait le magazine "60 millions de consommateurs" qui pinglait trois produits de la marque, dont un gel douche contenant "un grand nombre de colorants susceptibles de provoquer des allergies" et un dodorant renfermant du benzyl salicylate, une substance souponne d'tre... un perturbateur endocrinien.


Nicolas Hulot est relativement populaire (compar  Macron c'est facile) et l'cologie est  la mode.
Donc le gars il arrive, il dit :
Grosse augmentation des taxes sur l'essence mais surtout sur le DieselInterdiction de vente de nouveaux vhicules Diesel  partir de 2020Interdiction de vente de vhicule Essence/Diesel  partir de 2040Moins d'nergie nuclaire Plus d'nergie renouvelableFin de l'utilisation du Glyphosate en France, mme si il reste lgal dans l'UE

Macron essaie de surfer sur la vague de l'cologie qui est de plus en plus tendance depuis 20 ans.
C'est facile de faire des discours sur le rchauffement climatique...

----------


## Mdinoc

Pour le coup des shampoings, j'ai du mal  voir le rapport entre "problmes de sant chez les utilisateurs" et "pas colo". Pour moi, "pas colo" signifie plutt des trucs comme "la fabrication bouffe des ressources dmesures et/ou dgage des rsidus polluants" ou "il est impossible/inefficace de recycler la bouteille"...

----------


## Ryu2000

> j'ai du mal  voir le rapport entre "problmes de sant chez les utilisateurs" et "pas colo".


Je ne connais pas le dtail des articulations qu'on fait les auteurs de challenges.fr.
Mais en rgle gnral les personnes intress par l'cologie ne sont pas fans des produits chimique dangereux pour l'homme.
L'cologie c'est souvent li avec la nature, les colorants et le benzyl salicylate ne sont peut tre pas considr comme tant naturel.
Apparemment certains militants cologiste ne sont pas trs fan du gel douche Ushuya.

Et sinon il y des militants cologiste qui ont d'autres problmes avec Nicolas Hulot :
La Fondation Nicolas Hulot sous le feu des critiques



> *Car chez les militants cologistes, la FNH n'a pas forcment bonne presse. En cause, ses liens troits avec de grandes entreprises loin d'tre colo-compatibles*. Le groupe chimiste Rhne-Poulenc en est un membre fondateur et des reprsentants d'EDF, de L'Oral ou de TF1 sigent au conseil d'administration. Tous participent au financement de la FNH : en 2009, la structure de Nicolas Hulot a ainsi rcolt plus de 3,4 millions d'euros de dons de la part de ses gnreux mcnes, soit environ 67% de ses ressources. En change, les reprsentants des entreprises peuvent participer  la gouvernance de la fondation : ils votent le budget et arrtent le programme d'action.


Mais ce n'est pas le sujet, a c'est qu'un dtail, pour dire que toutes les personnes sensible  la cause cologiste ne sont pas fan de Nicolas Hulot.
Moi par exemple je ne suis pas fan d'Al Gore (alors qu'il a utilis des images de Futurama dans son film, si ma mmoire est bonne, ce qui est gnial  :8-): ).

----------


## Ryu2000

Pfff... Le type qui veut essayer d'avoir un rle international...
Macron se veut le lanceur d'alerte numro 1 sur le climat



> Emmanuel Macron a sonn l'alarme mardi lors du One Planet Summit ("Sommet une seule plante") dans le compte  rebours mal engag contre le rchauffement climatique. *D'aprs les observateurs, le chef de l'Etat est en train de prendre le leadership cologique devant la communaut internationale*.


Macron est-il en train dinventer lcologie librale ?



> Lors du One Planet Summit, Emmanuel Macron s'est curieusement fait l'aptre d'une cologie librale. Aprs avoir considr que les politiques publiques en matire d'environnement taient en voie d'chec, il a plaid pour des initiatives prives en la matire...


a fait plusieurs dcennies que l'alarme a t lanc...
Chaque anne il y a des sommets qui parlent de rchauffement climatique et d'mission de gaz  effet de serre.
Il n'y a rien de nouveau...
Macron c'est vraiment un paquet de lessive, l on essaie de nous revendre le mme produit en rendant la boite plus respectueuse de l'environnement...
Et on s'en fout qu' l'international certains l'aiment bien, l'important c'est que les Franais ne l'aiment pas.
C'est pareil c'est facile pour les Franais de trouver que Justin Trudeau est sympa, mais on a aucune ide de qui il est vraiment, on est loin du Canada, si a se trouve il fait bien de la merde comme tous les autres.

Bon par contre les entreprises peuvent d'elle mme diminuer leur mission de gaz  effet de serre mme si l'tat ne les obligent pas.
Il y a d'autres problmes cologique plus grave et plus urgent que le changement climatique...
Mais c'est pratique pour vendre de la taxe CO2.

----------


## Ryu2000

Dsol pour ce triple post  ::(:  ::oops:: , mais il y a des news dont il faut qu'on parle... 

Cars Macron L'UFC-Que Choisir assigne OUIBUS et FLIXBUS



> Aprs avoir mis en demeure les trois principaux acteurs du transport en autocar au mois de juin dernier, lUFC-Que Choisir, face  labsence de ractions ou davances significatives, assigne aujourdhui devant le Tribunal de Grande Instance de Paris les socits OUIBUS et FLIXBUS.
> (...)
> Loin dtre quilibres, les CGV reclent, *selon lassociation une myriade de clauses qui apparaissent comme pouvant tre qualifies dabusives et/ou dillicites au regard des lgislations nationales et de lUnion Europenne : pas moins de 28 pour OUIBUS et 43 pour FLIXBUS*. Plus particulirement, ces sorties de route sagissant des droits des consommateurs peuvent tre rassembles en 4 catgories de problmes :


Et le plus important :
Paye 5 000 euros, une dpute LREM se plaint de manger  pas mal de ptes 



> C'est le cas notamment d'une dpute LREM, *ancienne chef d'entreprise, qui se plaint de la baisse de ses revenus, passs de 8 000  5 000 euros net par mois.*  Je vais moins souvent au restaurant, je mange pas mal de ptes, j'ai ressorti des vtements de la cave et je vais devoir dmnager. Pour certains, la question de tenir jusqu'au bout va se poser , explique-t-elle, relayant le sentiment partag par d'autres collgues du Palais-Bourbon.
> 
> *L'aventure est passionnante, mais un jour sur trois, je me demande ce que je fais ici* , souffle ainsi un autre dput de la majorit.  On a tous lch des situations professionnelles trs confortables, et on ne s'y retrouve pas aujourd'hui , se plaint un ancien consultant et professeur de l'enseignement suprieur, qui a russi  gratter quelques heures de cours par semestre pour arrondir ses fins de mois.  Malgr cela, j'ai subi une perte de 25 % de mes revenus , prcise-t-il.


Le positif c'est qu'il y a des dputs qui ont eu un vrai travail un jour, ils ont boss dans le prive, c'est dj pas mal.
Le problme c'est qu'on ne fait pas de la politique pour l'argent ! (et 5000/mois c'est normment d'argent !!!)
Ils s'attendaient  quoi ?

Les dputs d'en marche ne font aucun effort pour tre respect par le peuple. (bon cela dit, une fois en poste il n'y a plus besoin de plaire au peuple...).

----------


## virginieh

Pour les compagnies de cars, je te dirais que vouloir y associer Macron pour sa loi est assez malhonnte de la part des journalistes, dans le sens ou ni lui ni sa loi n'y sont pour rien, si les compagnies de cars ont des CGV qui sont abusives.
On peut ne pas l'aimer (et je m'en prive pas) mais il ne faut pas l'accuser mme indirectement de tout et n'importe quoi.
Et pour les compagnies en questions, tu as regard les CGV/CGU des banques/assurances/oprateurs tlphoniques/distributeurs de jeux en ligne// ect ad eternam j'ai pas le bottin sous la main.
C'est justement pour a que les associations de consommateurs sont trs importantes d'ailleurs.

Et tu voudrais dire que les dputs LREM sont pour la plupart des nantis arrivistes qui pensaient trouver la bonne planque en se faisant lire et qui se disent maintenant que finalement ils en avaient une meilleure avant ? Je serais trop choque si j'arrivais  croire a. Si seulement Macron avait le courage d'augmenter le salaire de nos pauvres reprsentant qui vont en plus avoir un travail de plus en plus difficile : nous expliquer qu'on doit se serrer encore plus la ceinture a cause de la dette qui fait qu'augmenter malgr tous leurs efforts.

----------


## Invit

> Cars Macron L'UFC-Que Choisir assigne OUIBUS et FLIXBUS


Il est mignon ce paragraphe :

Mais oui, comme les transports en commun type cars, bus, etc., il est clair que les cars ne sont malheureusement pas prvus pour qu'on puisse compter dessus. On peut les utiliser, mais il ne faut surtout pas avoir d'impratifs.  ::?:

----------


## ManusDei

> Et tu voudrais dire que les dputs LREM sont pour la plupart des nantis arrivistes qui pensaient trouver la bonne planque en se faisant lire et qui se disent maintenant que finalement ils en avaient une meilleure avant ? Je serais trop choque si j'arrivais  croire a. Si seulement Macron avait le courage d'augmenter le salaire de nos pauvres reprsentant qui vont en plus avoir un travail de plus en plus difficile : nous expliquer qu'on doit se serrer encore plus la ceinture a cause de la dette qui fait qu'augmenter malgr tous leurs efforts.


Faut tre honnte, la plupart ne pensaient pas tre lus  ::): 

Et leurs horaires (et ceux de leurs assistants) sont des trucs de cingls, je connais un nouveau dput Modem il bosse rgulirement tous les jours de la semaine (dimanche compris) et ses assistants aussi. Je pense qu'il y en a un paquet qui pleureraient de joie si la proposition des Insoumis d'interdire les sances de nuit tait adopte.
Le retour que j'ai c'est que mme si de base les dputs ont toujours eu des horaires de fou l Macron leur en demande bien plus que les prcdents, et il y a des ministres qui ne tiendront pas le quinquennat vu le rythme demand.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Pour les compagnies de cars, je te dirais que *vouloir y associer Macron pour sa loi est assez malhonnte de la part des journalistes*, dans le sens ou ni lui ni sa loi n'y sont pour rien, si les compagnies de cars ont des CGV qui sont abusives.


Ben aprs c'est le traitement mdiatique classique.
 un moment, Macron a beaucoup communiqu sur les compagnies de cars, en cas de problme a devait lui retomber dessus.

Apparemment en fin 2014 il se la ptait avec ses cars :
Macron : avec la relance des autocars, les pauvres voyageront facilement
_ l'occasion de la prsentation de son projet de loi pour librer l'activit, le ministre de l'conomie a dfendu l'ouverture du secteur du transport en autocars, pour pallier le cot du train._

Lexpression "Cars Macron" a souvent t utilis par les mdias.
Les mdias ont besoin de gnrer du clique, il faut que les titres soit pute  clique (clickbait), si tu dis "2 acteurs du transport en autocar ne respectent pas les conditions gnrales" a attire moins que si tu places "Cars Macron".

Perso je pense qu'il aurait t mieux de faire en sorte que le train cote moins chre, parce que les cars c'est un bricolage pour dpanner, c'est pas mieux que le train...
Ce serait mieux de rendre le train accessible aux pauvres.




> nous expliquer qu'on doit se serrer encore plus la ceinture a cause de la dette qui fait qu'augmenter malgr tous leurs efforts.


En plus le programme de Macron cote hyper chre  raliser, il est probable que la dette grossisse beaucoup sous Macron.

Macron est dj en train de se faire taper sur les doigts par l'UE :
BRUXELLES SALARME DE LA DETTE DE LA FRANCE ET DE LITALIE
_Lampleur de la dette publique de lHexagone et de lItalie inquite la Commission europenne, qui lance une mise en garde embarrassante pour Emmanuel Macron._




> Faut tre honnte, la plupart ne pensaient pas tre lus


Certains qui sont pass ne sont clairement pas des flches...
Il existe plein de vidos de ce genre :






> Et leurs horaires (et ceux de leurs assistants) sont des trucs de cingls, je connais un nouveau dput Modem il bosse rgulirement tous les jours de la semaine (dimanche compris) et ses assistants aussi.


Quelque chose me dit que ce n'est pas la norme  ::P: 
Peut tre que parce qu'il est nouveau il essaie de sur-compenser, ou peut tre que lui et son quipe ne sont pas efficace.

Absentisme: dputs et snateurs, les fantmes de la Rpublique
_Dputs et snateurs peuvent dpenser sans justificatif, additionner fonctions et indemnits, s'absenter sans encourir de trop lourdes sanctions. La prochaine interdiction du cumul des mandats va-t-elle changer les moeurs? Gros plan sur le manque d'assiduit des parlementaires._

Ces dputs qui boudent (dj) les bancs de l'Assemble nationale
_A peine la rentre des dputs faite que l'Assemble nationale connat dj ses mauvais lves et ses adeptes de l'absentisme. Si le travail d'un dput ne se rsume pas qu' sa prsence dans l'hmicycle, facultative, ni  celle en commission, elles permettent de mesurer l'engagement et l'intrt d'un lu sur tel ou tel sujet, de mme que le nombre de ses interventions en sance, d'amendements et/ou de rapport dposs, etc._ 

Bon aprs c'est facultatif donc a ne reprsente pas le travail ralis.
a va peut tre changer, mais gnralement en politique on cumul plusieurs travail en mme temps, ce qui signifie bien que ce ne sont pas des gros jobs, sinon il serait impossible d'en avoir plusieurs en parallles.




> Je pense qu'il y en a un paquet qui pleureraient de joie si la proposition des Insoumis d'interdire les sances de nuit tait adopte.


a a me fait penser aux votes qui ont lieu en Aot, quand 4 clampins se runissent  3h du matin pour voter une loi ultra impopulaire, dont personne n'entendra parler.

Je crois que Melenchon en parle dans ce tweet :
L'Assemble nationale convoque le 9 aot ! Le renouveau politique En Marche : voter la nuit se runir en aot.

----------


## micka132

> et il y a des ministres qui ne tiendront pas le quinquennat vu le rythme demand.


Et Dieu Jupiter rinventa la coke  :8-):

----------


## Ryu2000

En Marche a essay de baisser les APL de 5/mois.
Et l ils vont donner 1200/mois aux dputs pour qu'ils puissent payer leur loyer  Paris.

Les dputs pourront dsormais louer un pied--terre parisien aux frais de lAssemble



> Suite aux rclamations de nombreux dputs, le premier Questeur leur propose une nouvelle solution pour  amliorer leurs conditions de vie et de travail 
> 
> Bonne nouvelle pour les dputs : ils ne seront pas obligs de prendre un appartement sur Airbnb pour se loger  Paris ! Dans une lettre date du lundi 11 dcembre, que lOpinion s'est procure, le premier questeur Florian Bachelier (LREM) les informe quils auront,  partir du 1er janvier 2018,  *la possibilit de louer un logement dont le loyer sera pris en charge par le budget de lAssemble Nationale  une hauteur aujourdhui estime  1 200  par mois* . Si le loyer de leur pied--terre parisien est suprieur  ce montant, le surplus leur sera rembours au titre de lindemnit reprsentative de frais de mandat, la fameuse IRFM.


Les dputs ont des avantages de tous les cts.

----------


## ABCIWEB

> Je connais un nouveau dput Modem il bosse rgulirement tous les jours de la semaine (dimanche compris) et ses assistants aussi. Je pense qu'il y en a un paquet qui pleureraient de joie si la proposition des Insoumis d'interdire les sances de nuit tait adopte.
> Le retour que j'ai c'est que mme si de base les dputs ont toujours eu des horaires de fou l Macron leur en demande bien plus que les prcdents, et il y a des ministres qui ne tiendront pas le quinquennat vu le rythme demand.


La marche force permet de rduire le travail des dputs de l'opposition, en mme temps qu'elle permet de maintenir les dputs de la majorit soumis aux dsirs de sa majest en votant aveuglment les rformes proposes puisqu'ils n'auront pas le temps d'tudier les dossiers. Bref la dmocratie est bafoue plus que jamais. C'est le but vis et atteint.

----------


## ABCIWEB

Salut,

Je parlais de dmocratie, vous avez regard l'mission de sa majest avec Delahousse ? Moi non plus mais outre la complaisance du journaliste souligne par Jean-Jacques Bourdin, il y a eu une analyse trs complte donne par Vanessa Schneider ce jour dans l'mission c'est dans l'air sur France Cinq  propos de Macron quand il parle de *"mon peuple"* (20me minute de l'mission).

Pour rsumer, notre banquier est total perch dans ses dlires de toute puissance. Il parle comme s'il avait t plbiscit, port aux nues par une nation toute entire et investi d'une mission divine. De l  penser que la dmocratie n'est qu'un handicap qui pourrait retarder les bienfaits de la parole divine de notre hros et sauveur suprme... Nan, il est vraiment perch de chez perch le gazier.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Il parle comme s'il avait t plbiscit, port aux nues par une nation toute entire et investi d'une mission divine.


C'est un plan de communication.
Les mdias disent du bien de lui, les instituts de sondages augmentent sa cote de popularit et certains franais vont y croire...

a ne concerne pas que les mdias de son pote Drahi, mais ils y participent videment :
Hausse de la cote de popularit de Macron: un revirement indit sous la Ve Rpublique



> Le prsident de la Rpublique enregistre 52% d'opinions positives dans le dernier sondage Ifop pour le JDD, mais surtout ralise une progression de six points en un mois. Une situation loin de celle de ses prdcesseurs qui, une fois tombs dans l'impopularit, n'avaient pas pu se relever.


Il n'y a pas de lien entre la ralit et les mdias + les sondages.

Si Drahi est pote avec Macron, c'est parce que quand Arnaud Montebourg tait ministre de l'conomie il s'est oppos au rachat de SFR par Numricable, alors que Macron a permit  Drahi de racheter SFR.
Bercy donne son feu vert au rachat de SFR par Numericable



> Le ministre de l'conomie Emmanuel Macron a discrtement donn son accord au rachat que son prdcesseur Arnaud Montebourg avait tant critiqu. Un feu vert ncessaire suite au dcret sur les investissements trangers.


Drahi a des problmes d'argent en ce moment :
SFR  (Patrick Drahi) : Altice a perdu 54% de sa valeur. Les promesses ne sont pas tenues, Altice s'effondre

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Salut,
> 
> Je parlais de dmocratie, vous avez regard l'mission de sa majest avec Delahousse ? Moi non plus mais outre la complaisance du journaliste souligne par Jean-Jacques Bourdin, il y a eu une analyse trs complte donne par Vanessa Schneider ce jour dans l'mission c'est dans l'air sur France Cinq  propos de Macron quand il parle de *"mon peuple"* (20me minute de l'mission).
> 
> Pour rsumer, notre banquier est total perch dans ses dlires de toute puissance. Il parle comme s'il avait t plbiscit, port aux nues par une nation toute entire et investi d'une mission divine. De l  penser que la dmocratie n'est qu'un handicap qui pourrait retarder les bienfaits de la parole divine de notre hros et sauveur suprme... Nan, il est vraiment perch de chez perch le gazier.


Je suis loin d'tre un fan de Macron, mais, pour le coup, ayant regard cet "interview", je ne serais pas aussi tranch. Je met "interview" entre guillemets, car a ressemblait plus  une conversation. La forme tait trs agrable et sortait des sentiers battus, donc, un bon point. Ensuite, sur le fond, c'est un interview de Delahousse ! Le style est donc particulier. Il y avait un mlange de questions sur diffrents thmes, pas dsagrables. 
Quant au fait que Macron parle de "mon peuple", il est le Prsident de tous les franais, qu'on ai vot pour lui ou non. Tous les Prsidents parle au nom des franais en gnrale, et aucun n'a obtenu 100% des suffrages. 
Quant  Bourdin, c'est juste un envieux ou un jaloux. Et de toutes faons, quels que soient les journalistes qui intervieweront le Prsident (et ce, qui que soit le Prsident), les journalistes qui n'auront pas t prsents critiqueront le contenu, la forme, etc... Bien videmment, ils auraient fait mieux. Jusqu'au jour, o ils se retrouvent devant le Prsident, et se font copieusement critiqus par leurs confrres...  ::roll::

----------


## Grogro

Nous sommes en dcembre et Jupiter, qui fte ses 40 ans dans deux jours, est lu depuis 7 mois. Et en dehors des ordonnances bcles pendant l't, et qui vont lui pter  la gueule ds 2018, je suis bien incapable de dire ce qu'il a fait pendant tout de temps.

En 7 mois, il n'a RIEN fait. 

Et je ne parle mme pas de l'cole, l'urgence absolue de toutes les urgences, dont la priorit n1 aurait du tre l'abrogation immdiate de la rforme du collge et de la rforme des rythmes scolaires.

----------


## Zirak

> En 7 mois, il n'a RIEN fait.


Ca dpend, tu parles des trucs en application ou aussi dans les tuyaux ? 

Car bon :

- baisse des APL
- suppression de l'ISF
- suppression des emplois aids
- hausse de la CSG
- tat d'urgence permanent
- etc etc

Certains diraient qu'il en a dj suffisamment fait voir trop fait en 7 mois...  ::D:

----------


## fredoche

> [...]de la rforme des rythmes scolaires.


Si on parle des NAP/TAP c'est fini, dsormais au choix des communes.
Autant dire qu'il y en a peu qui maintiennent le truc.

----------


## ABCIWEB

> Je suis loin d'tre un fan de Macron, mais, pour le coup, ayant regard cet "interview", je ne serais pas aussi tranch. Je met "interview" entre guillemets, car a ressemblait plus  une conversation. La forme tait trs agrable et sortait des sentiers battus, donc, un bon point.


Agrable et trs liss d'aprs les extraits que j'ai vu. Certes, une mise en scne plus labore que d'habitude mais pour produire encore plus d'images sur papier glac. C'est d'ailleurs simplement ce qu' dit Bourdin qui n'est pas non plus ma rfrence journalistique et que j'ai cit parce que c'tait le premier rsultat qui sortait du moteur de recherche, mais il est loin d'tre le seul. 

Tu le dis toi-mme a ressemblait plus  une conversation, on peut mme dire du lche botte sans trop exagrer :  
Le Point



> Convenu , c'est aussi le mot choisi par Arnaud Mercier :  Il y a un profond dcalage entre le fond et la forme. La forme se voulait une faon de renouveler l'exercice alors que les questions et la manire de mener la discussion taient quant  elles trs convenues. 
> ...
>  une interview debout pour un journalisme couch , selon Mediapart, un journaliste  au garde--vous , selon Frdric Says sur France Culture.



Huffpost



> Sur Twitter, Pierre Januel, ancien porte-parole du ministre de la Justice et ancien collaborateur cologiste, trouve une certaine ressemblance avec l'autre mission de Laurent Delahousse, "Un jour, un destin", dans lequel le parcours exceptionnel d'une clbrit est retrac.
> ...
> Eric Coquerel : Au bout de 10 mn, question irrvrencieuse de @LaurentDelahous : "c'est votre hrosme politique qui revient l ?". Lon Zitrone revient ils sont devenus fous ! 
> ...
> Martin Paugam :
> "a vous agace qu'on dise que le Prsident il est trop fort ?" Laurent Delahousse, impertinent


Que l'on partage ou non l'orientation politique de ces intervenants, c'est nanmoins rvlateur, et l'admiration revendique de Delahousse pour son matre est affligeante. Les extraits que j'ai vu ressemblaient bien plus aux prmisses d'une partouze entre riches qu' une interview... 




> Quant au fait que Macron parle de "mon peuple", il est le Prsident de tous les franais, qu'on ai vot pour lui ou non. Tous les Prsidents parle au nom des franais en gnrale, et aucun n'a obtenu 100% des suffrages.


Non aucun prsident n'a jamais parl de "mon peuple". Ses prdcesseurs parlaient jusqu'ici du "peuple franais", pas de "mon peuple" et ce n'est pas une petite diffrence. C'est ce qu'explique trs bien Vanessa Schneider dans l'mission "c'est dans l'air" sur France Cinq que j'ai donn en lien dans mon prcdent message.

Parce qu'il a t lu  trente neuf ans, il se sent investi d'un destin comme si c'tait d  un charisme et des ides extraordinaires. Il oublie un peu vite de citer le contexte de sa victoire, avec une gauche en lambeaux et une droite torpille par le Pnlope Gate. Jamais auparavant les deux principaux partis politiques n'avaient t  ce point handicaps ds le premier tour et cet avantage a jou bien plus que ses qualits propres. 

Avec 18 % de suffrages exprims en sa faveur au premier tour, il n'a pas non plus de quoi se sentir plbiscit ni port par le peuple franais, mais c'est nanmoins l'image qu'il veut donner et sans nuances. On n'est pas son peuple et il n'est pas notre roi.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> On n'est pas son peuple et il n'est pas notre roi.


Je ne vais pas dbattre pour dfendre ces deux protagonistes, dont je n'ai rien  faire.
Mais, juste sur ce point. Au regard de la priode monarchique, je crois que le Prsident  plus de pouvoir que n'en avait Louis XIV. 

Et, que a plaise ou non, notre systme lectoral en fait notre Prsident, et nous son peuple.

----------


## Ryu2000

C'est de la communication pour essayer de faire remonter sa cote de popularit.
Pour moi le prsident Franais n'a pas beaucoup de pouvoir, c'est surtout l'UE qui dcide.
Le prsident c'est un paratonnerre qui attire toute la haine du peuple.

C'est comme un fusible, il est place, il grille, on le remplace.
Les Franais ne l'aiment pas, mais ils ne peuvent rien faire pour le dgager.
Il va rester 5 ans et il n'y a rien que nous puissions faire  part souffrir en silence.

Il y a aura des manifestations, mais comme d'habitude elles n'auront aucun effet.
Ce n'est que quand l'arme se met du ct du peuple et contre le gouvernement, que les choses peuvent changer.

----------


## ABCIWEB

> Au regard de la priode monarchique, je crois que le Prsident  plus de pouvoir que n'en avait Louis XIV. 
> 
> Et, que a plaise ou non, notre systme lectoral en fait notre Prsident, et nous son peuple.


Ce raisonnement ne tient pas dans le sens o tu compare la quantit de pouvoir, et l'exercice du pouvoir. Ce n'est pas parce qu'il aurait plus de pouvoir, que cela justifie qu'il s'rige en roi. Il y a eu une "petite" rvolution depuis la monarchie et jusqu' preuve du contraire on lit maintenant des prsidents mais pas des rois ni des roitelets.

Et donc on n'est pas son peuple, ni ses sujets, ni ses esclaves... C'est son ide de suggrer qu'il aurait tous ces droits en employant ce terme possessif monarchique. Que tu te reconnaisse comme un de ses sujets, c'est ton affaire, mais que cela te plaise ou non, si je fais bien partie *du* peuple, cela m'tonnerait fort que je reconnaisse un jour faire partie de *son* peuple. C'est niet.

----------


## Ryu2000

> on lit maintenant des prsidents mais pas des rois ni des roitelets.


D'ailleurs il n'y a pas de fve dans la galette des rois de llise :
Galette des rois : pas de fve  l'lyse !



> Si la tradition de l'piphanie est respecte  l'lyse, la galette du boulanger-ptissier Jocelyn Lohzic est sans fve : *on n'lit pas un roi au Palais de la Rpublique !*


Comme dirait le Sergent Pepper : "This is the law !".

======
Bon sinon :
Un vol  350.000 euros pour rentrer de Nouvelle-Caldonie : Edouard Philippe "assume compltement"



> POLMIQUE - Le cot de son vol retour depuis la Nouvelle-Caldonie, o le Premier ministre se trouvait dbut dcembre fait grincer des dents. Car pour pouvoir rentrer en France avant qu'Emmanuel Macron ne se rende en Algrie, Edouard Philippe et sa dlgation ont utilis un vol priv, entre Tokyo et Paris, *alors qu'un avion de la Rpublique tait dj prvu*.


Il voulait rentrer avant que Macron parte en Algrie, ils auraient pu faire un point sur Skype, a ferait gagner du temps.
Il faut se mettre au tl travail, a peut tre bon pour l'cologie parfois.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Ce raisonnement ne tient pas dans le sens o tu compare la quantit de pouvoir, et l'exercice du pouvoir. Ce n'est pas parce qu'il aurait plus de pouvoir, que cela justifie qu'il s'rige en roi. Il y a eu une "petite" rvolution depuis la monarchie et jusqu' preuve du contraire on lit maintenant des prsidents mais pas des rois ni des roitelets.
> 
> Et donc on n'est pas son peuple, ni ses sujets, ni ses esclaves... C'est son ide de suggrer qu'il aurait tous ces droits en employant ce terme possessif monarchique. Que tu te reconnaisse comme un de ses sujets, c'est ton affaire, mais que cela te plaise ou non, si je fais bien partie *du* peuple, cela m'tonnerait fort que je reconnaisse un jour faire partie de *son* peuple. C'est niet.


Je ne dis pas le contraire.
Maintenant, toujours pour tre le plus circonspect possible, ce sont les journalistes qui ont traduit l'expression "mon peuple" employ par Macron, en un symbole de pouvoir suprieur.
Mais, il peut y avoir une autre interprtation. En effet, je suis franais, et je fais donc partie du peuple franais. Je peux donc parfaitement parler de "mon peuple" pour dsigner le peuple franais, sans pour cela me prendre pour Napolon ou Louis XIV.
Donc, l'interprtation selon laquelle Macron se prend pour notre roi, n'est rien d'autre que cela... une interprtation.

----------


## halaster08

Des nouvelles du renouveau de la politique franaise: en priode d'austrit (pour certains), de retour de dplacement notre premier ministre (et sa dlgation) dcide de laisser l'avion militaire qui lui avait t affect rentrer  vide, et prends un vol commercial pour seulement 350.000.
C'est les tudiants qui doivent tre contents de voir a quoi sert leurs baisse d'APL...

Edit: 
"Lutte" contre l'vasion fiscale: Alors que le Snat (pourtant  droite) avait propos d'interdire les cartes prpays comme celle d'airBNB qui permettait de facilit l'vasion fiscale, la majorit parlementaire LREM repousse la dcision d'un an pour ne pas que a soit "trop brutal" (traduction: pour leur laisser de temps de trouver une autre parade moins visible)
http://www.lemonde.fr/logement/artic...1_1653445.html

----------


## Ryu2000

> de retour de dplacement notre premier ministre (et sa dlgation) dcide de laisser l'avion militaire qui lui avait t affect rentrer  vide, et prends un vol commercial pour seulement 350.000.


Il y a plus d'infos l :
Edouard Philippe et sa dlgation se font un Tokyo-Paris pour 350.000 euros



> Cest ce quon appelle une note sale ! Pour la modique somme de 350.000 euros, Matignon a affrt un avion dun loueur priv afin de permettre  Edouard Philippe de rentrer plus vite de sa visite en Nouvelle-Caldonie et d*viter de terminer le voyage dans un avion de lEtat jug trop inconfortable, a-t-on appris mardi de source proche du dossie*r.
> 
> Venu en Nouvelle-Caldonie en vol commercial, le Premier ministre dbute son voyage retour le 5 dcembre dans lA340 de larme de lair mobilis pour loccasion, qui avait emmen une partie de sa dlgation  laller. Mais lors de lescale technique  Tokyo, Edouard Philippe descend de lappareil avec sa dlgation, dont plusieurs ministres, pour embarquer dans un autre gros-porteur, un A340 de luxe avec 100 siges de type premire classe, lou  lentreprise spcialise Aero Vision.
> 
> Sollicit par lAFP, Matignon a confirm que  la dlgation du Premier ministre, compose de 60 personnes, a fait le vol Tokyo-Paris sur un vol lou pour la somme de 350.000 euros, soit 6.000 euros par personne .


 part a il y a des articles qui disent n'importe quoi :
Emmanuel Macron va-t-il connatre la crise de la quarantaine ? On a pos la question  une psychiatre

----------


## fredoche

> si je fais bien partie *du* peuple, cela m'tonnerait fort que je reconnaisse un jour faire partie de *son* peuple. C'est niet.


Tout pareil 

De toute faon a finira comme Hollande ou Sarko, on runira les (rares) militants pour faire de belles images de foules en liesse lors des dplacements en province, si tant est qu'il ait le courage de s'y rendre.
Et surtout on bouclera et videra les lieux o il se rendra de peur qu'une quelconque animosit populaire se manifeste.

Je ne suis quasiment plus l'actu que par le biais de ce topic, h bien j'ai pas l'impression de manquer grand chose.

Au passage les dpenses fastueuses et ponctuelles de nos gouvernants, a tient plus de l'anecdote journalistique. 

Les problmes de notre pays sont bien plus divers et graves, et l'article cit par halaster provoque en moi une rvolte et un dgout bien plus profonds

----------


## Mat.M

> JAu regard de la priode monarchique, je crois que le Prsident  plus de pouvoir que n'en avait Louis XIV.


tu as certainement raison quelque part....le problme du systme  la franaise c'est que le Prsident de la rpublique  peut un peu faire ce qu'il veut voire quasiment tout ( puisqu'il a le droit de veto).
Il n'a pas vraiment de contre-pouvoir donc quelque part c'est un monarque absolu.

Contrairement aux systmes monarchiques anglo-saxons o il y  a un premier ministre trs fort mais qui peut-tre contredit par le pouvoir monarchique ceci dans un but d'assurer la stabilit politique.

Bref pour tre plus clair si Theresa May soulve l'indignation du peuple, la Reine peut jouer en faveur du peuple le cas chant pour faire rgner le calme.
Pour crire un lieu commun les anglo-saxons sont les crateurs de la dmocratie moderne.

En France c'est qui le Premier Ministre ( son nom ? ) ?  ::aie:: 

Cependant le systme monarchique ne semble plus trop fonctionner cf la crise catalane ; j'cris semble car c'est trop complexe pour livrer une vriable vision analytique politique ( de comptoir )  ::mouarf::

----------


## ABCIWEB

> Mais, il peut y avoir une autre interprtation. En effet, je suis franais, et je fais donc partie du peuple franais. Je peux donc parfaitement parler de "mon peuple" pour dsigner le peuple franais, sans pour cela me prendre pour Napolon ou Louis XIV.
> Donc, l'interprtation selon laquelle Macron se prend pour notre roi, n'est rien d'autre que cela... une interprtation.


Sur le principe et dans une discussion courante ce serait acceptable et comprhensif, mais pour des pros de la communication et plus encore pour un discours prsidentiel les termes sont tudis et pess plutt deux fois qu'une.

Le fait que c'est le premier prsident  parler ainsi n'est pas anodin et c'est cela qui pose question. Comme disait Vanessa Schneider, qu'aurait-on dit si Sarkosy avait parl de "mon peuple" ?

Il se donne l'apparence d'un souverain pour mieux justifier ses rformes et ses mthodes de gouvernance par ordonnances. Il n'y a qu'un monarque qui pourrait agir de la sorte avec ce rythme effrn qui musle en mme temps l'opposition et sa propre majorit. Et plutt que de lutter frontalement contre cette critique, il tente de la faire accepter avec une bonne cohrence entre le fond, la forme et le discours.

C'est mieux tolr dans l'opinion peu politise parce que l'ensemble est cohrent : laissons-faire et obissons  notre bon roi tout puissant. D'un autre ct cela renforce les arguments de ceux qui le traite de prsident des riches, pouvoir Jupitrien, etc. mais cet lectorat est moins dcisif car un changement de stratgie ne renverserait pas l'opinion globale de cet lectorat critique. 
Par contre cette stratgie peut servir pour faire durer le spectacle - admiration des fastes du pouvoir, culte de la personnalit du roitelet - et retarder la critique de ceux qui s'intressent peu  la politique autrement que par la messe du 20H et qui se contentent d'une srie sur papier glac. 

Bref c'est un jeu d'quilibre, le tout est de savoir combien de temps cette stratgie sera globalement payante, combien de temps la masse molle de l'lectorat restera en mode critique molle. Les journalistes sur france cinq trouvent qu'il en fait quand mme un peu beaucoup et que a va finir par nerver le plus grand nombre. 

En tous cas il a bien russi sa mise en scne puisque j'observe que tu trouve  le "dfendre" malgr le fait que ce soit la premire fois qu'un prsident utilise cette expression. Le dcors, Les dorures, le lche botte de Delahousse, tout tait soigneusement calcul pour qu'au final on tolre son discours et donc finalement sa posture de roitelet, qui dit ce qu'il veut sans besoin de rendre des comptes  personne ni sur le fond ni sur la forme.

----------


## ABCIWEB

> Edit: 
> "Lutte" contre l'vasion fiscale: Alors que le Snat (pourtant  droite) avait propos d'interdire les cartes prpays comme celle d'airBNB qui permettait de facilit l'vasion fiscale, la majorit parlementaire LREM repousse la dcision d'un an pour ne pas que a soit "trop brutal" (traduction: pour leur laisser de temps de trouver une autre parade moins visible)
> http://www.lemonde.fr/logement/artic...1_1653445.html


On avait le dbut de l'histoire ici.

C'est malheureusement la suite prvisible de la gouvernance actuelle. On taxe les plus pauvres avec la rductions des allocations logements, on favorise les plus riches avec la quasi suppression de l'impt sur la fortune, et l'on fait tout pour retarder la lutte contre l'vasion fiscale mme si quasiment tout le parlement s'tait mis d'accord.

Difficile  justifier. Sur ce coup on ne l'entend pas trop se vanter que faire ce qu'il a dit.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> En tous cas il a bien russi sa mise en scne puisque j'observe que tu trouve  le "dfendre" malgr le fait que ce soit la premire fois qu'un prsident utilise cette expression. Le dcors, Les dorures, le lche botte de Delahousse, tout tait soigneusement calcul pour qu'au final on tolre son discours et donc finalement sa posture de roitelet, qui dit ce qu'il veut sans besoin de rendre des comptes  personne ni sur le fond ni sur la forme.


Je ne le dfend pas vraiment. Comme je l'ai dit, je ne suis pas Macroniste, mais alors pas du tout. 
Je voulais juste m'insurger sur ce flot de critiques de journalistes, plus motivs par la jalousie de ne pas avoir t  la place de Delahousse, alors que depuis le dbut de la campagne prsidentielle, ils sont plutt complaisants avec Macron.

Je pense que la majorit silencieuse, que tu qualifies de molle, attend de voir. Pour une raison qui m'chappe, une majorit de franais ont dcid de donner du temps  ce Prsident (ce qu'ils n'avaient pas fait pour Hollande, ni pour Sarkozy). 
Je pense que notre Prsident se prpare des lendemains difficiles si, comme je le pense, sa politique ne porte pas ses fruits dans des temps raisonnables. 
D'ailleurs dans l'interview, il a donn le bton pour se faire battre, en parlant de rsultats d'ici 2 ans.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Je voulais juste m'insurger sur ce flot de critiques de journalistes, plus motivs par la jalousie de ne pas avoir t  la place de Delahousse, alors que depuis le dbut de la campagne prsidentielle, ils sont plutt complaisants avec Macron.


Depuis le dbut de la campagne, tous les mdias sont derrire Macron (pour tout ceux possd par Drahi a ce comprend).
Les mdias savent ce qu'ils ce passent quand on pose les vrais questions  un prsident (combien se sont fait virer  cause de Sarkozy ? Patrick Poivre d'Arvor, Stphane Guillon, Didier Porte, etc).




> Pour une raison qui m'chappe, une majorit de franais ont dcid de donner du temps  ce Prsident (ce qu'ils n'avaient pas fait pour Hollande, ni pour Sarkozy).


Ouais bof, entre les 2 tours les gars de la France Insoumise disaient dj "On va voter pour Macron  contre cur, mais direct aprs on manifeste contre son projet abominable".




> Je pense que notre Prsident se prpare des lendemains difficiles si, comme je le pense, sa politique ne porte pas ses fruits dans des temps raisonnables.


Son projet c'est de dtruire la France, je pense qu'il va y arriver.
On sera bien plus dans la merde dans 2 ans.




> D'ailleurs dans l'interview, il a donn le bton pour se faire battre, en parlant de rsultats d'ici 2 ans.


De toute faon il enchane les conneries tellement rapidement que personne n'a le temps de suivre.
Il y a dj eu combien de scandales ?
Parfois il y en avait 2 dans la mme semaine...




> je ne suis pas Macroniste, mais alors pas du tout.


Je cherche toujours, sans succs, quelqu'un qui supportait Macron au premier tour, je voudrais bien qu'il m'explique pourquoi.

----------


## Ryu2000

Bercy lance un simulateur pour calculer les gains de pouvoir d'achat



> Avec cet outil, les contribuables pourront aussi valuer leurs potentiels gains en 2019 et sur l'ensemble du quinquennat.
> 
> Sa date de mise en ligne ne doit rien au hasard. Alors que le vote dfinitif du projet de loi de finances [NDLR: qui doit acter la baisse de la taxe d'habitation et de la taxe sur les salaires, notamment] intervient ce jeudi,  l'Assemble nationale, l'excutif lance un simulateur de pouvoir d'achat. Disponible  l'adresse economie.gouv.fr/particuliers/simulateur-pouvoir-achat, *ce nouvel outil doit permettre au contribuable de savoir s'il bnficiera, dans les faits, des baisses d'impts - bientt - actes*. Le nombre de connexions a explos en 2 heures, confie Bercy au Figaro. Il y en a cinq fois plus que pour la page la plus consulte sur le site du ministre.


Ils font croire n'importe quoi aux gens. Mme si un impt baisse, d'autres augmenteront... (taxes ou ce que vous voulez)
De toute faon les prix augmentent, les monnaies perdent de la valeur.
Les gens ne pourront pas acheter plus de choses grce  a, les caddies ne seront pas plus rempli en 2019.

Par exemple la taxe sur le Diesel et la taxe sur l'essence vont augmenter (surtout celle du Diesel).
C'est pas avec un prix du Diesel  2/L que tu risques d'augmenter ton pouvoir d'achat (sauf si ton budget carburant est de 0).

=======
Edit : C'est peut tre pas 350 000 mais 480 000 que le vol pour le confort des types d'En Marche  cote :
Le vol Tokyo-Paris d'Edouard Philippe  350.000 euros aurait en ralit cot 480.000 euros !



> Selon M6, c'est "Le retour  vide de l'A340 de l'arme de l'air" qui a "dur treize heures" qui fait monter la note. Rajoutant 130.000 euros pour ce vol sans passager. Avec les 350.000 euros du vol priv, l'addition grimpe  480.000 euros.


Vol  350 000 euros: c'tait pour le confort du Premier ministre



> Matignon a tent plusieurs versions pour expliquer le recours  un Airbus A340 d'une compagnie prive pour le retour de Nouvelle-Caldonie d'Edouard Philippe. *La vraie raison, c'est que cet avion tait plus confortable qu'un autre A340 affrt pour rien par la Rpublique*.


En Marche a russi  devenir pire que le PS et l'UMP en tellement peu de temps  :8-): 
Bravo les gars !

----------


## ABCIWEB

> Pour une raison qui m'chappe, une majorit de franais ont dcid de donner du temps  ce Prsident (ce qu'ils n'avaient pas fait pour Hollande, ni pour Sarkozy).


C'est ce qu'on entend dans les mdias, en mme temps il a battu des records d'impopularit il n'y a pas si longtemps. Il est encore  moins de 40% et les derniers sondages qui le donnent en hausse ont t raliss durant la priode de l'hommage  Johnny Hallyday... 

Et puis ces derniers temps ont t consacrs  la politique extrieure, toujours le plus facile, surtout dans le contexte actuel avec un Trump peu convaincant (litote) et une Merckel en souffrance. Plus facile pour faire le beau, mais on sait que les franais jugent au final sur la politique intrieure.

Conjugu avec la recomposition du paysage politique franais, PS / UMP / FN cela lui laisse un parcours dgag comme jamais auparavant.

Aucun prsident avant lui n'avait bnfici de circonstances aussi favorables, avec une aussi faible concurrence tant sur le plan interne que sur le plan externe. Pour dire que le contexte, dont il n'est en rien responsable, lui est extraordinairement favorable, ce qui explique une bonne partie du "mystre".




> D'ailleurs dans l'interview, il a donn le bton pour se faire battre, en parlant de rsultats d'ici 2 ans.


Les journalistes de l'mission que j'ai cite plus haut (France Cinq), sont un peu moins catgoriques. Concernant les bienfaits de sa rforme du code du travail, Macron parlerait maintenant de cinq ans pour une inversion sensible de la courbe du chmage.

----------


## MiaowZedong

> Les journalistes de l'mission que j'ai cite plus haut (France Cinq), sont un peu moins catgoriques. Concernant les bienfaits de sa rforme du code du travail, Macron parlerait maintenant de cinq ans pour une inversion sensible de la courbe du chmage.


On dirait Hollande. Ou Sarko. Ou Chirac, en fait. Bref "l'inversion sensible de la courbe du chmage" elle est imminente depuis Mittrand  ::aie::

----------


## ABCIWEB

> On dirait Hollande. Ou Sarko. Ou Chirac, en fait. Bref "l'inversion sensible de la courbe du chmage" elle est imminente depuis Mittrand


Et oui l il redevient tout d'un coup trs commun. Les sacrifices c'est pour tout de suite, mais les bnfices des sacrifices pour dans longtemps, trs trs trs longtemps, suffisamment longtemps pour nous en redemander d'autres entre temps  :;):

----------


## halaster08

> C'est malheureusement la suite prvisible de la gouvernance actuelle. On taxe les plus pauvres avec la rductions des allocations logements, on favorise les plus riches avec la quasi suppression de l'impt sur la fortune, et l'on fait tout pour retarder la lutte contre l'vasion fiscale mme si quasiment tout le parlement s'tait mis d'accord.


Et en mme temps on continue de taper sur les chmeurs, parce que c'est eux le problme, les vilains assists qui veulent pas travailler: http://www.liberation.fr/france/2017...omeurs_1619036

----------


## MiaowZedong

Dcidment, LREM est un vrai parti de lutte des classes comme il y en a peu  ::aie::

----------


## ABCIWEB

> Et en mme temps on continue de taper sur les chmeurs, parce que c'est eux le problme, les vilains assists qui veulent pas travailler: http://www.liberation.fr/france/2017...omeurs_1619036


C'est comme le code du travail, il n'y en a jamais assez. 

Hollande avait dj commenc  renforcer les contrles sur les chmeurs ds 2015 en mme temps qu'il annonait sa rforme sur le code du travail. Macron poursuit exactement les mmes rformes pour prcariser toujours plus les salaris et les chmeurs. D'un ct pour rendre le salari toujours plus corvable  merci et de l'autre  pour lui montrer ce qui lui en coterait de refuser les sacrifices, le chmage ne doit pas tre une option viable. 

C'est galement un moyen de rduire le taux de chmage, bon nombre de chmeurs fatigus par du flicage qu'ils vivent comme abusif - on peut les virer sans jamais leur avoir propos une offre d'emploi ni une formation - sortiront dfinitivement des statistiques de ple emploi. J'ai lu dans l'article que le nombre de contrles allait tre multipli par cinq en mme temps que les contrles seront plus stricts. Depuis fin 2015, 269.000 contrles ont abouti  14% de sanctions soit environ 38 000 chmeurs touchs. Et selon un article paru dans le canard enchan: 


> "On sait trs bien que Macron louche sur ce qui se fait en Allemagne. En Allemagne, on a 760 000 personnes en 2016, qui ont vu leurs allocations supprimes ou rduites", explique Denis Gravouil, secrtaire gnral CGT Spectacle.


 Le banquier va donc faire une grosse consommation de chmeurs ces prochaines annes, a va saigner.

Il ne va quand mme pas se laisser impressionner par la ralit des chiffres : 3,4 millions de chmeurs pour environ 200 milles offres d'emplois non pourvues (en comptant les cdd et temps partiels), le chmage est la faute des chmeurs et pis c'est tout, ils n'ont qu' se tasser et pis c'est tout. 

Les tenants du nolibralisme nous rabchent sans cesse que le problme des franais est qu'ils n'aiment pas assez les riches. Et donc sa majest Macron doit compenser pour tout le monde, c'est pour cela qu'il fait autant de zle pour stigmatiser les plus dfavoriss, par mesure de juste quilibre sans doute  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Invit

> C'est comme le code du travail, il n'y en a jamais assez. 
> 
> Hollande avait dj commenc  renforcer les contrles sur les chmeurs ds 2015 en mme temps qu'il annonait sa rforme sur le code du travail. Macron poursuit exactement les mmes rformes pour prcariser toujours plus les salaris et les chmeurs. D'un ct pour rendre le salari toujours plus corvable  merci et de l'autre  pour lui montrer ce qui lui en coterait de refuser les sacrifices, *le chmage ne doit pas tre une option viable*. 
> 
> [...]


Dans un monde merveilleux, le chmage ne devrait jamais tre une option viable non plus... Y'a rien de scandaleux  dire a. Le chmage, a a t mis en place en attente de retrouver du travail pour viter la prcarit, etc... Par contre, il est toujours question de trouver du travail, ce n'est pas un revenu d'existence.

Par contre, je rejoins totalement le corvable, obliger  beaucoup de sacrifices, etc...

----------


## MiaowZedong

> ...


Tiens, j'ai une question pour toi qui est proche du MoDem. a ragit comment, maintenant que LREM leur a vol la couronne de principal parti libral de France? Parce qu'idologiquement, il me semble que le MoDem devrait fusioner avec LREM (quoique, ils sont peut-tre plus modrs du libralisme). Et il me semble que Bayrou avait appell  soutenir le projet d'EM....

Bref, le MoDem va-t-il se faire manger par LREM comme jadis l'UDF par l'UMP?

----------


## Invit

> Dans un monde merveilleux, le chmage ne devrait jamais tre une option viable non plus...


Si, quand on ne peut pas tre satisfait de son emploi, le quitter doit tre une option viable. Ce n'est malheureusement plus le cas depuis longtemps (si tant est que a l'ait dj t), c'est pourquoi on peut demander  ses salaris de bosser 50 h hebdo et en dclarer 35, tout en sachant que personne ne dmissionnera. Ce n'est pas seulement une question d'argent, d'ailleurs. C'est aussi une question de culture, comme voqu plus haut dans ce fil. Avec l'augmentation des contrles, on entretient, voire on empire, cet tat de fait.

----------


## MiaowZedong

En mme temps, il a dit "dans un monde merveilleux" et toi je ne sais pas, mais dans mon utopie tout le monde a une activit panouissante et rmunratrice, donc le problme ne se pose mme pas  ::D: 

Mais oui, sinon, dans le capitalisme, il faut que l'employ puisse subsister en dehors du travail, sinon la ngociation est  sens unique comme tu le dis.  la base, l'allocation chmage est pense comme une assurance, a doit te compenser pendant un temps fini de ne pas avoir d'emploi.

----------


## Invit

> Si, quand on ne peut pas tre satisfait de son emploi, le quitter doit tre une option viable. Ce n'est malheureusement plus le cas depuis longtemps (si tant est que a l'ait dj t), c'est pourquoi on peut demander  ses salaris de bosser 50 h hebdo et en dclarer 35, tout en sachant que personne ne dmissionnera. Ce n'est pas seulement une question d'argent, d'ailleurs. C'est aussi une question de culture, comme voqu plus haut dans ce fil. Avec l'augmentation des contrles, on entretient, voire on empire, cet tat de fait.


Sauf que le but du chmage n'a jamais t cela. Il a t mis en place pour les personnes licencies et non pour les dmissionnaires. Macron veut changer a justement mais pour l'instant, ce n'est pas le cas... Donc non, ce n'est pas son rle actuellement.
D'ailleurs, le systme actuel te permets de trouver un nouvel emploi avant de dmissionner.

Derrire, on peut parler de revenu universel, etc qui rejoint ta question culturelle mais ce n'est pas les aides au "chmage". C'est juste a que je disais  :;):

----------


## Invit

> Sauf que le but du chmage n'a jamais t cela. Il a t mis en place pour les personnes licencies et non pour les dmissionnaires. Macron veut changer a justement mais pour l'instant, ce n'est pas le cas... Donc non, ce n'est pas son rle actuellement.
> 
> Derrire, on peut parler de revenu universel, etc qui rejoint ta question culturelle mais ce n'est pas les aides au "chmage". C'est juste a que je disais


J'ai bien compris, je rebondissais sur ton post pour prciser que la pression accrue sur les chmeurs (les sans emploi bnficiaires des minimas sociaux, d'ailleurs, sont traditionnellement concerns  plus forte raison que les bnficiaires du chmage) va trs certainement annihiler les ventuels avantages  tendre le chmage aux dmissionnaires. 




> D'ailleurs, le systme actuel te permets de trouver un nouvel emploi avant de dmissionner.


Quand tu as un profil recherch. Pour la trs large majorit des salaris, le pravis l'empche. Trs peu de botes veulent embaucher quelqu'un qui ne pourra commencer que dans trois mois.

----------


## ABCIWEB

> Dans un monde merveilleux, le chmage ne devrait jamais tre une option viable non plus... Y'a rien de scandaleux  dire a.


C'est d'autant plus scandaleux de le dire quand il y a environ 20 fois plus de demandes que d'offres non pourvues.

----------


## ABCIWEB

> J'ai bien compris, je rebondissais sur ton post pour prciser que la pression accrue sur les chmeurs ... va trs certainement annihiler les ventuels avantages  tendre le chmage aux dmissionnaires.


Bien sr que c'est un march de dupe. Trs peu de salaris dmissionnent d'eux-mmes, la peur du chmage renforce encore et toujours par les nouvelles lois contre les chmeurs etc, faut vraiment pas se rater. Donc en gros les dmissions ne concernent principalement que ceux qui ont dj la certitude de trouver un emploi, soit des personnes qui n'ont pas besoin de passer par la case chmage. 

En change d'un bnfice risqu que seul un trs petit nombre de personnes pourra exploiter,  l'escroc propose un contrle renforc pour 3.5 millions de chmeurs et tente de reporter le problme du chmage et de la prcarit sur les chmeurs eux-mmes.

----------


## Invit

> C'est d'autant plus scandaleux de le dire quand il y a environ 20 fois plus de demandes que d'offres non pourvues.


Pas sr d'avoir compris ta phrase au final... Ce que je dis, c'est que le chmage a un rle prcis qui est li  la reprise du travail...
Aprs, on peut dbattre d'un revenu universel, de remplacer le choix de notre socit de tout axer sur la notion du travail, etc... Mais pour moi, a n'a rien  voir avec les allocations chmage.

----------


## ABCIWEB

> ... Ce que je dis, c'est que le chmage a un rle prcis qui est li  la reprise du travail...


Avec ta formule on ne pourrait bnficier des allocations chmage qu'aprs avoir repris un travail... du coup tu es encore plus extrmiste que le gouvernement.

Je suppose que tu voulais dire "recherche" ? Mais tu vois qu' force d'entendre et de rciter des formules basiques on fait facilement des lapsus, approximations, car on peut leur faire dire et suggrer n'importe quoi. Ce ne sont que des slogans, des banalits qui servent de refrain dans un discours compltement dconnect de la ralit. 

La ralit est que trs peu de chmeurs ne recherchent pas de travail, et par ailleurs les contrles ont dj t renforcs en 2015. 
La ralit est qu'il y a 3.5 millions de chmeurs pour environ 200 milles offres non pourvues et il est l le problme, il n'y a pas assez de travail pour tout le monde, les chiffres sont flagrants.

Donc au lieu de s'attaquer au rel problme de l'emploi, le gouvernement s'attaque aux chmeurs, c'est a l'indcence et l'obscnit du nolibralisme revendiqu par le banquier. Et son slogan basique lui sert de refrain pour masquer cette obscnit.

----------


## Mat.M

> Pas sr d'avoir compris ta phrase au final...


cela voulait dire que pour une offre d'emploi propose sur le march , l'entreprise qui recrute reoit beaucoup de demandes de candidats.
De toute faon tant donn qu'il y a des milliers de jeunes qui arrivent sur le march de l'emploi je me demande comment on peut parler de postes non pourvus... ::roll:: 
si les entreprises faisaient un peu l'effort d'apprendre un mtier aux jeunes sortant du systme scolaire a n'irait que mieux sur le front du chmage.
J'avais vu une tude affirmant que sur la totalit des offres de poste  pourvoir aux USA,la moiti ncessite, vritablement , peine le niveau baccalaurat.
Donc c'est certainement pareil en France

----------


## ManusDei

> Tiens, j'ai une question pour toi qui est proche du MoDem. a ragit comment, maintenant que LREM leur a vol la couronne de principal parti libral de France? Parce qu'idologiquement, il me semble que le MoDem devrait fusioner avec LREM (quoique, ils sont peut-tre plus modrs du libralisme). Et il me semble que Bayrou avait appell  soutenir le projet d'EM....
> 
> Bref, le MoDem va-t-il se faire manger par LREM comme jadis l'UDF par l'UMP?


En thorie on tait senss tre plus axs sur le social que LREM. Et pas particulirement libraux. Avec ce que je vois actuellement, en pratique... je sais pas, le ct social semble pass  la trappe.

----------


## ABCIWEB

> De toute faon tant donn qu'il y a des milliers de jeunes qui arrivent sur le march de l'emploi je me demande comment on peut parler de postes non pourvus...


Il y a des explications sur ces offres non pourvues. Certaines offres ont t soumises mais retires plus tard car entre temps l'entreprise n'en a plus besoin, d'autres sont des temps partiels vraiment partiels, il y a aussi des moutons  cinq pattes (travail qui ncessitent plusieurs comptences pas faciles  trouver), et aussi des travaux de misre sous pays qui sont proposs pour la forme et qui seront non pourvus officiellement mais raliss finalement au black par des immigrs sans papiers plus corvables. 

Il y a aussi des travaux en cdd de trois mois dans un bled  plus de 100 km des grandes mtropoles, ce qui fait qu'un chmeur devrait soit faire plus de 200km par jour en voiture, sinon loger  l'htel tout en continuant de payer son loyer, et dans les deux cas il perdra plus d'argent qu'il en gagnerait. 

Et du travail qui ne trouve pas suffisamment de candidats parce que la formation n'est pas suffisamment enseigne, actuellement c'est le cas des soudeurs par exemple, car il est difficile de prvoir  l'avance les besoins des entreprises dans toutes les branches, notamment pour les formations qui sont moins porteuses (pas  la mode). Et donc le temps de radapter l'offre et la demande cre temporairement des trous.

Bref il est normal qu'il y ait des offres d'emploi non pourvues, c'est structurel et il y en aura toujours mme si on tait dans une priode de plein emploi.

----------


## Ryu2000

Emmanuel Macron annonce un projet de loi contre les fake news sur Internet



> Lors de ses vux  la presse, le prsident a annonc vouloir lutter contre la propagation de la dsinformation sur les rseaux sociaux en priode lectorale.


Il me semble qu' la base "fake-news" c'tait un terme utilis par Trump pour critiquer les mdias mainstreams.
a a volu depuis.
Je ne crois pas que les rseaux sociaux influencent tant que a...
Compar  la propagande massive des mass mdias.
De toute faon la propagande officielle a galement lieu sur les rseaux sociaux...

Edit :
En fait il y un topic consacr, dsol.

----------


## Mdinoc

> Il me semble qu' la base "fake-news" c'tait un terme utilis par Trump pour critiquer les mdias mainstreams.
> a a volu depuis.


C'est l'inverse.
Avant on disait simplement "Hoax", mais en 2016 on s'est mis  dire "fake news"  la place, et a dsignait surtout la propagande massive contre Clinton avant que Trump s'empare du terme (et maintenant, tout ce qui contredit Trump est instantanment qualifi de "fake news" par l'intress).

----------


## Ryu2000

> a dsignait surtout la propagande massive contre Clinton


O est-ce qu'il y a eu de la propagande massive contre Clinton ?
L'intgralit des gros mdias taient derrire elle.
Elle avait le show bizz, les riches, les politiciens, les mdias, etc...
 la fin elle avait mme Obama !

Hillary Clinton: Celebrities and politicians endorsing her Democratic bid for president

Hillary tait juste nulle et impopulaire. (elle a probablement trich, a ne devait pas tre la candidate Dmocrate, et de toute faon le systme a 2 parties c'est de la merde)
Mme avec des stars elle attirait moins de monde que Trump avec un drapeau...

C'est peut tre une fake news on sait pas :
HILLARY CLINTON ROBBED BERNIE SANDERS OF THE DEMOCRATIC NOMINATION, ACCORDING TO DONNA BRAZILE

Enfin bref, moi "fake news" a me rappelle Trump.
Le plus vieux souvenir que j'ai d'entendre parler de "fake news" c'est quand tout le monde se moquait de Trump qui en parlait dans ses tweets.
Mais c'tait peut tre pas le premier...

----------


## Invit

Ryu n'a pas totalement tort sur un point, les fakes news pour Clinton, c'tait pour faire passer les mails pirats...

Les mails qui avaient t pirats par les russes pour avantag Trump, relay par Wikileaks (c'est a ?)

Ils taient bien rels ! Ils ne devaient pas se retrouver sur la sphre publique... C'est a la diffrence... Donc on peut toujours interdire le piratage (ah mais c'est le cas  ::aie:: )...

----------


## liberal1

> Les tenants du nolibralisme


Cela n'existe pas. Tu l'as invent.

----------


## ABCIWEB

Dans les voeux du banquier :



> quand vous vous levez chaque matin, demandez-vous ce que vous pouvez faire pour le pays


Quand Macron se prend pour Kennedy... 
A dfaut d'avoir un programme politique porteur, la communication macronienne tente de nous renvoyer des images de personnages qui ont marqu l'histoire. De belles images pour tenter de faire oublier son programme de casse sociale. 

Et cela suffit  certains lche-bottes pour le proclamer de gnial, alors que c'est du marketing de base. Quoi de neuf ? Rien, mais c'est gnial !

Aprs videmment ce slogan est destin  la France d'en bas, les laborieux et les misreux. Par contre, pas besoin de ces questions existentielles pour ceux qui payent l'impt sur la fortune, l'tat Macron sait les engraisser sans contre partie. Les devoirs pour les uns et les bnfices pour les autres. C'est vraiment des ides neuves !

----------


## liberal1

> Dans les voeux du banquier :


Tu as cout le dbat contre MLP?

Un "banquier" ne se serait pas fait mettre minable en conomie et finance par une ignorante comme MLP.

----------


## Mdinoc

> Tu as cout le dbat contre MLP?
> Un "banquier" ne se serait pas fait mettre minable en conomie et finance par une ignorante comme MLP.


Alors l, on donne carrment dans l'_univers alternatif_: Dans le peu qu'on m'en a dit, le moment o Marine a tent de l'attaquer sur la finance, elle s'est fait ratatiner...

----------


## liberal1

> Alors l, on donne carrment dans l'_univers alternatif_: Dans le peu qu'on m'en a dit, le moment o Marine a tent de l'attaquer sur la finance, elle s'est fait ratatiner...


Sur quel point MLP n'a pas domin?

----------


## Zirak

> Alors l, on donne carrment dans l'_univers alternatif_: Dans le peu qu'on m'en a dit, le moment o Marine a tent de l'attaquer sur la finance, elle s'est fait ratatiner...


Obvious troll is obvious, don't feed him...

----------


## liberal1

> Obvious troll is obvious, don't feed him...


Donc tu admets que tu es incapable de citer un seul moment o ton champion de la finance aurait eu le dessus sur la cryptomarxiste...

C'est ce que je pensais. Personne n'a t capable de citer une erreur rellement significative de MLP en dehors de sa sortie sur les PME qui n'avaient pas le crdit comptitivit machin bidule, ce qui est videmment faux.

----------


## Ryu2000

Excuses de Rayan Nezzar, porte-parole de LREM, aprs des messages injurieux



> Pouffiasse, pute, va niquer ta mre,  zro couille... La liste dexpressions fleuries est longue. Elle vise, entre autres, des journalistes ou des personnalits politiques comme Jean-Franois Cop, maire LR de Meaux (Seine-et-Marne) ou Valrie Pcresse, prsidente LR de la rgion Ile-de-France, ou encore Manuel Valls, ancien Premier ministre socialiste.


Insulter des personnages publiques sur Twitter pourquoi pas ?
Mais par contre il faut faire attention  la carrire qu'on choisi aprs...
Les conneries que tu mets sur les rseaux sociaux peuvent se retourner contre toi. (surtout Twitter, parce que Facebook reste beaucoup plus priv)

===
Vous parliez du dbat entre Marine et Macron ?
Parce qu'elle a reconnu avoir rat le truc :
Marine Le Pen reconnat "une erreur stratgique" lors du dbat de lentre-deux-tours



> *Marine Le Pen a admis mercredi avoir rat son dbat* de l'entre-deux-tours de la prsidentielle face  Emmanuel Macron. Au micro de BFMTV, la prsidente du Front national explique : "C'est une conjonction d'vnements : *une prparation pas suffisante, un temps de prparation qui n'tait pas suffisant*, un agenda beaucoup trop charg".


Je ne sais pas pourquoi elle y allait pour perdre.
Il parait qu'en fait elle ne veut pas tre lu mais juste faire tourner la boutique. (qui tourne mal d'ailleurs, il doit tre pas loin de la faillite, comme le PS ^^)
Le parti devrait organiser un vote pour changer de chef, mais maintenant que Philippot il ne doit pas rester grand monde de capable.
Parce que Philippot sait sexprimer correctement, il tait assez souvent l'invit des mdias.

----------


## liberal1

> Vous parliez du dbat entre Marine et Macron ?
> Parce qu'elle a reconnu avoir rat le truc :
> Marine Le Pen reconnat "une erreur stratgique" lors du dbat de lentre-deux-tours


Quelle erreur? Une erreur de forme?

Elle a t beaucoup trop passive, trop molle, trop gentille.

En attendant, *personne n'a t capable de citer une erreur technique srieuse sur la finance.*

----------


## Ryu2000

> Quelle erreur? Une erreur de forme?


a c'est le titre de l'article...
Elle a dclar "J'ai rat le dbat, je ne m'tais pas assez prpar".
Elle reconnait que c'est de sa faute.

----------


## liberal1

> a c'est le titre de l'article...
> Elle a dclar "J'ai rat le dbat, je ne m'tais pas assez prpar".
> Elle reconnait que c'est de sa faute.


Rat en quoi?

Mal prpar sur quel sujet?

Qu'est-ce qui est de sa faute?

----------


## Zirak

> Donc tu admets que tu es incapable de citer un seul moment o *ton champion de la finance* aurait eu le dessus sur la cryptomarxiste...


Tu te rends bien compte que ce n'est pas avec moi que tu discutais jusque-l hein ? 

Es-tu sr de vraiment avoir les capacits intellectuelles et assez d'attention pour pouvoir suivre des discussions sur plusieurs sujets de plusieurs fils diffrents en mme temps ?   ::roll::

----------


## liberal1

Toujours aucun exemple prcis d'un moment ou d'un sujet o MLP n'a pas cras et mis sur orbite le guignol arriviste?

----------


## BenoitM

> Toujours aucun exemple prcis d'un moment ou d'un sujet o MLP n'a pas cras et mis sur orbite le guignol arriviste?


Le rsultat des lections?  ::): 

En plus qu'elle avait un candidat facile devant elle vu que c'est un simple arriviste  ::ptdr::

----------


## Zirak

Puisque tu insiste :




> *Toujours aucun exemple prcis d'un moment* ou d'un sujet *o MLP n'a pas cras et mis sur orbite le guignol arriviste?*


L'lection prsidentielle ?  :8-): 


/met ses lunettes de soleil
/musique des experts qui commence
/thuglife


Edit : merde, pris de court  ::D:

----------


## liberal1

> Le rsultat des lections?


Les Franais ont vot sur le vainqueur d'un dbat tl?

----------


## BenoitM

> Les Franais ont vot sur le vainqueur d'un dbat tl?


Euh non le dbat sert  convaincre les lecteurs...
Et donc elle n'a pas convaincu

----------


## Ryu2000

> Les Franais ont vot sur le vainqueur d'un dbat tl?


Les Franais ont vot pour contrer le FN comme d'habitude... 
Cela dit, Marine n'a pas convaincu pendant le dbat, son score aurait pu tre un peu plus lev si elle n'avait pas fait de la merde.
Mais apparemment elle est nulle en dbat et elle ne s'tait pas prpar suffisamment (d'aprs elle).

----------


## Ryu2000

Limitation de la vitesse  80 km/h: Une mesure inefficace pour deux Franais sur trois



> Edouard Philippe se dit prt  tre  impopulaire , il devrait tre servi. Pour tenter denrayer la mortalit routire, le gouvernement devrait annoncer ce mardi labaissement  80 km/h de la vitesse maximale sur 400.000 km de routes secondaires,  loccasion dun conseil interministriel de scurit routire (CISR). La mesure est dfendue par Edouard Philippe, mme sil  comprend les arguments  des automobilistes rfractaires, puisque cest  pour sauver des vies , explique-t-il dans un entretien au JDD paru ce dimanche. Mais deux Franais sur trois jugent cette mesure inefficace, estimant quelle ne permettra pas de diminuer la mortalit routire, selon un sondage YouGov* pour 20 Minutes, mais plutt de  remplir les caisses de lEtat .


douard Philippe qui se dit prt  tre impopulaire alors qu'il l'est dj depuis le dbut...
a n'aura aucun impact sur le nombre de mort, a va juste frustrer les automobilistes et produire plus d'amendes.

Par contre l'augmentation des taxes sur l'essence mais surtout le diesel a va finir par avoir un impact, les gens ne pourront plus rouler tellement a va coter chre.
1L de Diesel cotera 2/L et ce sera au moins  95% des taxes...

----------


## Darkzinus

> Limitation de la vitesse  80 km/h: Une mesure inefficace pour deux Franais sur trois
> 
> douard Philippe qui se dit prt  tre impopulaire alors qu'il l'est dj depuis le dbut...
> a n'aura aucun impact sur le nombre de mort, a va juste frustrer les automobilistes et produire plus d'amendes.


Et pourtant a en aura certainement ! Sur France Inter rcemment il y avait comme invit Claude Got et ses arguments sont autrement plus convaincants que ceux des "anti". Que la majorit des gens y soit oppose ne signifie pas que la mesure est dnue de sens.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Et pourtant a en aura certainement ! Sur France Inter rcemment il y avait comme invit Claude Got et ses arguments sont autrement plus convaincants que ceux des "anti". Que la majorit des gens y soit oppose ne signifie pas que la mesure est dnue de sens.


Et tu peux dtailler ces "arguments" ? Parce que si c'est pour diminuer le nombre de tuer sur les routes, autant dire que c'est du pipeau. Ce qui tue sur la route, ce sont les inconscients et le mauvais tats des routes (surtout sur le rseau secondaire en question). Alors, que la limite soit  80km/h ne changera rien au fait qu'il y aura toujours des inconscients et que l'tat des routes sera toujours aussi dplorable.

----------


## BenoitM

> le mauvais tats des routes (surtout sur le rseau secondaire en question). Alors, que la limite soit  80km/h ne changera rien au fait qu'il y aura toujours des inconscients et que l'tat des routes sera toujours aussi dplorable.


Vu que la vitesse est le facteur le plus dterminant dans la gravit des blessures.
Limiter la vitesse ne diminuera peut-tre pas le nombre d'accident mais les rendra moins grave donc moins de mort  :;): 
(Quoique si tu roules  80 km/h tu auras aussi plus de temps pour ragir donc moins d'accident )

----------


## Ryu2000

> Ce qui tue sur la route, ce sont les inconscients et le mauvais tats des routes (surtout sur le rseau secondaire en question).


Ouais alors a dpend comment on regarde.
Par exemple :
Bilan dfinitif de laccidentalit routire 2016



> *La vitesse excessive ou inadapte reste la cause premire de la mortalit sur les routes de France. Elle apparat dans un accident mortel sur trois.* Le facteur vitesse est maximal chez les jeunes auteurs prsums daccidents mortels (45% des 18-24 ans auteurs). Les vitesses moyennes pratiques par les automobilistes tmoignent dun moindre respect des rgles, avec +6 km/h par rapport  2012 sur les autoroutes limites  130 km/h et +4 km/h sur les autoroutes et les routes limites  110 km/h.


Si on regarde dans l'autre sens : 2 accidents sur 3 ne sont pas caus par la vitesse.

L'accident arrive quand tu te sens en scurit, par exemple :
- sur la route que tu fais quotidiennement,  force de faire la mme route on porte moins d'attention.
- sur la route des vacances, il fait beau, t'es content, mais t'es fatigu au bout d'un moment
- de jour par beau temps, parce que tu te dis que a ne risque rien

Les utilisateurs de la route arriveront  tre en excs de vitesse l o il n'y a pas de contrle, mme si les radars autonomes sont partout.


Il y a des routes limits  90 km/h o les habitus sont  110 km/h.
Beaucoup de gens vont avoir du mal  respecter le 80 km/h.




> Limiter la vitesse ne diminuera peut-tre pas le nombre d'accident mais les rendra moins grave donc moins de mort


D'un ct quand t'avances rien tu te fais chier et t'es moins concentr sur la route.

----------


## BenoitM

> Si on regarde dans l'autre sens : 2 accidents sur 3 ne sont pas caus par la vitesse.
> 
> L'accident arrive quand tu te sens en scurit, par exemple :
> - sur la route que tu fais quotidiennement,  force de faire la mme route on porte moins d'attention.
> - sur la route des vacances, il fait beau, t'es content, mais t'es fatigu au bout d'un moment
> - de jour par beau temps, parce que tu te dis que a ne risque rien


Donc 3 facteurs o tu ne sais rien faire sinon que de diminuer la vitesse  :;):

----------


## Zirak

Moi ce que je comprend de l'article au niveau de la vitesse, c'est surtout que le nombre de personnes ne les respectant pas est en augmentation, et que ceux sont surtout ces gens qui ne les respectent pas qui sont causes de la majorit des accidents.

Donc limite  80 ou 90, le mec qui tait  110/120 dj, a lui change pas grand chose en dehors du fait que a va faire sauter plus de permis chez ceux qui sont attraps aux radars. 

Bref, l'article va plutt dans le sens de Jon.

----------


## Jon Shannow

Tout  fait. Ce sont ceux que j'appelle les "inconscients" qui ne respectent pas les limitations de vitesses, mais pas que. Ils ne respectent pas les autres conducteurs. Le syndrome du "je suis au volant, je suis le plus fort du monde, c'est moi le chef, etc...".
Je les nomme, ici, les inconscients, mais il y a pas mal d'autres qualificatifs qui me viennent  l'esprit...  ::roll:: 

Il y aussi ceux qui roulent  90 km/h sur des routes troites, sinueuses, avec des risques de boue car frquentes par des tracteurs. Mais, comme c'est limit  90km/h, moi qui suit le plus fort au volant de ma bagnole, alors je roule  90km/h. 

L, ce sont les pouvoirs publics qui sont en cause. On va mettre des zones  70km/h  des endroits o le 90km/h ne poserai pas de problmes, mais bon, y a un lu qui a un champ/cabane/maison dans le coin alors faut mettre  70km/h. Par contre la petite route ou l'on se croise difficilement, pleine de virages (avec nids de poules), sans aucune visibilit, on la laisse  90km/h.   ::roll::

----------


## Ryu2000

> Tout  fait. Ce sont ceux que j'appelle les "inconscients" qui ne respectent pas les limitations de vitesses, mais pas que. Ils ne respectent pas les autres conducteurs. Le syndrome du "je suis au volant, je suis le plus fort du monde, c'est moi le chef, etc...".


Moi ce que je n'aime pas c'est ceux qui doublent dans des endroits dangereux (sans visibilit).
Ou les vieux qui roulent  70km/h quand c'est limit 90 et aprs ils continuent  70 km/h dans lagglomration limit  50.
Ceux qui tlphone en conduisant.

Un excs de vitesse c'est plus dangereux en agglomration que dans des routes plus rapide.

----------


## Grogro

> Toujours aucun exemple prcis d'un moment ou d'un sujet o MLP n'a pas cras et mis sur orbite le guignol arriviste?


On a donc le troll pseudo-libral du moment, toujours le mme bonhomme derrire avec la mme phrasologie, les mmes tournures de phrases, les mmes obsessions, qui reviennent rgulirement  chaque fois sous un nouveau compte bidon, qui dfend la plus antilibrale contre le plus libral des 5 candidatures srieuses  la prsidentielle. Ca se pose loin dans la schizophrnie l. En vrai tu es un troll russe c'est a ?  ::ptdr::   ::ptdr::   ::ptdr::

----------


## ABCIWEB

Le problme d'utiliser le paramtre de la vitesse pour limiter le nombre de morts, c'est qu'il est valable quelque soit la vitesse, je veux dire qu'on pourra avoir le mme dbat d'ici 6 mois pour passer de 80  70km, puis en fin d'anne de 70  60km, etc. 

Si l'on regarde la rglementation chez nos voisins on observe que les seuls pays europens dont la limitation de vitesse est infrieure  90km sont les pays nordiques : Pays-Bas, Sude, Finlande, Norvge, Danemark, ce qui peut se comprendre du fait de conditions climatiques difficiles. Il faut ajouter la Suisse dont la grande majorit du territoire se situe en zone montagneuse, pour plus de 60% dans les Alpes, sans compter le Jura.

Pourquoi la France serait-elle la premire des grands pays europens  diminuer la vitesse  80 km sans raison particulire ? 

Le seul argument de la vitesse n'est pas valable en lui-mme, sinon le vertueux Claude Got reviendra d'ici deux ans pour nous dire que pour bien faire il faudrait totalement supprimer la vitesse.

----------


## micka132

> qui dfend la plus antilibrale contre le plus libral des 5 candidatures srieuses  la prsidentielle


Je sais pas s'il la dfend, c'est juste qu'aucun de ses dtracteurs n'a simplement put rpondre  sa question. Rpondre qu'elle a perdu ce qui prouve que...c'est un peu du foutage de gueule. On peut aussi bien dire que la couleur du veston de Macron tait vachement plus belle, la preuve il a gagn!

----------


## fredoche

Dans le mme temps, en Belgique les rgions vont pouvoir passer la vitesse limite de 120  130 km/h sur autoroute l o elles le jugent opportun.
http://www.dhnet.be/actu/belgique/ro...70b09cef326b01

La vitesse est un facteur aggravant des consquences de l'accident, mais on parle bien de vitesse excessive ou inadapte pour la causalit, et l on va donc dcider d'un coup d'un seul que 90km/h n'est plus une vitesse adapte sur l'ensemble du territoire, quelle que soit la route, son tat, les conditions mto, etc.

On rapporte souvent que les routes les moins accidentognes sont les autoroutes et c'est pourtant l o on roule plus vite, avec une limitation  130 km/h. La vitesse est loin d'tre la seule problmatique, les infrastructures jouent pour beaucoup.

----------


## Zirak

> Je sais pas s'il la dfend, *c'est juste qu'aucun de ses dtracteurs n'a simplement put rpondre  sa question*. Rpondre qu'elle a perdu ce qui prouve que...c'est un peu du foutage de gueule. On peut aussi bien dire que la couleur du veston de Macron tait vachement plus belle, la preuve il a gagn!


Car il n'a pas des "dtracteurs" mais 1 seule personne qui discutait avec lui. Ce n'est pas parce que cette personne ne peut pas / ne veut pas lui rpondre, et qu'il prend tout le monde a parti, que a nous oblige  quoi que ce soit.

Perso le dbat Macron / Le Pen, ne dsirant voter pour aucun des deux, je ne l'ai pas regard, et je me fou de savoir lequel des deux a dit le plus d'neries.  

Maintenant, je veux bien jouer le "let me Google that for you" mais faut pas abuser...

----------


## virginieh

Peut tre tout simplement parce qu'on ne saurait citer de mmoire le discours de chacun 9 mois aprs ?
D'ailleurs lui mme se contente d'affirmer sans non plus justifier par des citations ou exemples ses assertions.

Je ne me souviens pas exactement du dbat, mais je me souvient qu'en le voyant je l'ai trouv bien dcevant de la part des 2 participants mais que clairement MLP manquait de conviction et semblait plus proccupe par le placement de ses cheveux que par ce qu'elle ou lui disait.

Et mme au sein des assembles de son parti, ils l'ont visiblement pas trouve, bonne, elle mme ayant fait une auto critique a ce sujet.

Donc non elle n'a pas t bonne, elle a manqu  la fois d'arguments et de prsence sur le plateau (et ce qu'on peut critiquer c'est eu sans doute le 2eme a eu encore plus d'importance que le premier dans un monde dirig par l'image)

----------


## micka132

> Perso le dbat Macron / Le Pen, ne dsirant voter pour aucun des deux, je ne l'ai pas regard, et je me fou de savoir lequel des deux a dit le plus d'neries.


C'est bien pourtant toi qui dis :



> Obvious troll is obvious, don't feed him...


Ce qui m'a foi implique que tu estimes qu'il dit une grosse connerie. Sans avoir couter le dbat c'est plutot pas mal.
Et si on y ajoute tous les "+" et les "-" c'est que tout le monde semble foutrement d'accord. Si personne n'est capable de lui rpondre autrement que par raillerie, c'est probablement plus par reflexe pavlovien que par rel argument.




> Maintenant, je veux bien jouer le "let me Google that for you" mais faut pas abuser...


Bof, mon petit doigt me dit qu'on y trouvera  peu prs autant d'information qu'en allumant la tl, et ca s'arrangera pas avec le ministre de la vrit la loi sur les fake news.

----------


## Zirak

> C'est bien pourtant toi qui dis :
> 
> Ce qui m'a foi implique que tu estimes qu'il dit une grosse connerie.


Si il n'en avait dit qu'une seule...

J'ai dit a de part ses interventions sur tous les fils du forum, mais sinon virginieh a trs bien soulign la chose, outre le fait qu'il ne trouvera personne pouvant lui citer de mmoire les propos exacts du dbat, il ne fait que remettre en question les propos de tout le monde avec des "c'est pas vrai ! " "Faux" "C'est dans ta tte" etc. sans jamais apporter quoi que ce soit comme lment appuyant ses dires, j'ai autre chose  faire que lui rpondre avec des preuves.

Maintenant, si MLP a si bien cras que a Macron lors du dbat, il ne devrait pas manquer d'lments  partir desquels nous le dmontrer. 

C'est lui qui a amen le sujet du dbat entre les deux candidats sur le tapis,  lui d'apporter des lments allant dans son sens, pas  nous, comme dirait vos copains TallyHo ou Neckara, inversion de la charge de la preuve, tout a tout a.

----------


## BenoitM

> Dans le mme temps, en Belgique les rgions vont pouvoir passer la vitesse limite de 120  130 km/h sur autoroute l o elles le jugent opportun.
> http://www.dhnet.be/actu/belgique/ro...70b09cef326b01
> 
> La vitesse est un facteur aggravant des consquences de l'accident, mais on parle bien de vitesse excessive ou inadapte pour la causalit, et l on va donc dcider d'un coup d'un seul que 90km/h n'est plus une vitesse adapte sur l'ensemble du territoire, quelle que soit la route, son tat, les conditions mto, etc.
> 
> On rapporte souvent que les routes les moins accidentognes sont les autoroutes et c'est pourtant l o on roule plus vite, avec une limitation  130 km/h. La vitesse est loin d'tre la seule problmatique, les infrastructures jouent pour beaucoup.


Mais aucune rgion n'a trouv sa utile et la Flandre  dcid de diminu la vitesse  80 km/h (aussi)

----------


## ABCIWEB

> Si personne n'est capable de lui rpondre autrement que par raillerie, c'est probablement plus par reflexe pavlovien que par rel argument.


Le dbat MLP/Macron est toujours disponible ici pour ceux que cela intresse. Je me souvenais d'une coquille remarquable de MLP vers les deux tiers du dbat. C'est  2h:09m:30s dans la vido : "chaque pays aura sa monnaie" (pour parler des autres pays europens). Enfin bon elle s'est emmle les pinceaux toute seule, d'autant plus que cette rponse n'tait pas ncessaire dans le contexte et encore moins pertinente, et c'est sans doute pour ce genre d'pisodes qu'elle a reconnu tre insuffisamment prpare.

Ensuite les railleries ne sont pas compltement infondes. La "dislocation" du FN est la suite logique de ce dbat rat, avec entre autre le report des responsabilits de l'chec du FN sur Philippot. C'est assez vident que son dbat n'tait pas brillant et qu'il a fortement contribu  l'tat actuel du FN.

Aprs si c'est pour dire que ce n'est pas Macron qui l'a crase, je suis tout  fait d'accord, elle s'est "crase" toute seule.

Pour dire qu'on peut aussi avoir des arguments mais ne pas juger bon de rpondre parce qu'on ne voit pas l'intrt de r-ouvrir ce vieux dbat.

----------


## fredoche

> Mais aucune rgion n'a trouv *a* utile et la Flandre *a* dcid de diminu*er* la vitesse  80 km/h (aussi)


Pour une possibilit annonce il y a quinze jours, et pas encore acte dans les faits (dans le code de la route), tu es bien affirmatif n'est-ce pas ?
Je trouvais a assez cocasse que lorsque en France on s'apprtait  rduire de 10 km/h la vitesse sur la plus grande partie du rseau routier, on annonait 10 de plus en Belgique. Enfin bon.

A noter qu'en Belgique, cette limite actuelle  120 km/h ne concerne pas que les autoroutes mais aussi de beaucoup de nationales en 2*2voies.

En France il n'est pas rare de voir la vitesse limite rtrograde  l'approche des radars automatiques. Quand je monte en Belgique, j'ai le cas typique  l'entre de Metz sur l'A31, o on est d'un coup limit  90 km/h sur une autoroute  3 voies,  moins de 2000 m d'un radar. "Pour notre scurit" bien sr  ::aie::

----------


## liberal1

> Euh non le dbat sert  convaincre les lecteurs...
> Et donc elle n'a pas convaincu


Elle n'a pas convaincu quels lecteurs potentiels?

Pour quelle raison?




> Mais apparemment elle est nulle en dbat et elle ne s'tait pas prpar suffisamment (d'aprs elle).


Elle tait "nulle" mais PERSONNE (sur aucun forum, aucun site) n'est capable de dire EN QUOI.

Quelles taient ses erreurs?

Elle a archi domin le dbat. C'est un fait.

----------


## liberal1

> Vu que la vitesse est le facteur le plus dterminant dans la gravit des blessures.
> Limiter la vitesse ne diminuera peut-tre pas le nombre d'accident mais les rendra moins grave donc moins de mort


Alors pourquoi pas limiter  20 km/h?

----------


## liberal1

> On a donc le troll pseudo-libral du moment, toujours le mme bonhomme derrire avec la mme phrasologie, les mmes tournures de phrases, les mmes obsessions, qui reviennent rgulirement  chaque fois sous un nouveau compte bidon, qui dfend la plus antilibrale contre le plus libral des 5 candidatures srieuses  la prsidentielle. Ca se pose loin dans la schizophrnie l. En vrai tu es un troll russe c'est a ?


Pardon? Qui dfend qui?

Qui est antilibral? En quoi?

----------


## BenoitM

> Alors pourquoi pas limiter  20 km/h?


Ben ca viterai tous les morts  ::): 
C'est peut-tre une ide

et pq ne pas autoriser le 300km/h?

----------


## liberal1

> Peut tre tout simplement parce qu'on ne saurait citer de mmoire le discours de chacun 9 mois aprs ?
> D'ailleurs lui mme se contente d'affirmer sans non plus justifier par des citations ou exemples ses assertions.


Un exemple : les deux journaleux ne sont pas intervenus dans le dbat sauf UNE FOIS parce que Macrotte tait en totale dtresse et ils ont coup court.

Macaron a t nul sur tous les sujets.

Il t'a chapp que Macon ne savait mme pas qu'on pouvait fabriquer des biens dans un pays et les vendre  l'tranger dans une autre monnaie. Bref tu n'as rien suivi du tout.




> Si il n'en avait dit qu'une seule...
> 
> J'ai dit a de part ses interventions sur tous les fils du forum, mais sinon virginieh a trs bien soulign la chose, outre le fait qu'il ne trouvera personne pouvant lui citer de mmoire les propos exacts du dbat, il ne fait que remettre en question les propos de tout le monde avec des "c'est pas vrai ! " "Faux" "C'est dans ta tte" etc. sans jamais apporter quoi que ce soit comme lment appuyant ses dires, j'ai autre chose  faire que lui rpondre avec des preuves.


Des preuves de quoi en particulier?




> Le dbat MLP/Macron est toujours disponible ici pour ceux que cela intresse. Je me souvenais d'une coquille remarquable de MLP vers les deux tiers du dbat. C'est  2h:09m:30s dans la vido ci-dessus : "chaque pays aura sa monnaie" (pour parler des autres pays europens).


Je ne comprends pas : quel est le problme?




> Enfin bon elle s'est emmle les pinceaux toute seule, d'autant plus que cette rponse n'tait pas ncessaire dans le contexte et encore moins pertinente, et c'est sans doute pour ce genre d'pisodes qu'elle a reconnu tre insuffisamment prpare.
> 
> Ensuite les railleries ne sont pas compltement infondes. La "dislocation" du FN est la suite logique de ce dbat rat,


Rat sur quel plan?

----------


## liberal1

> Ben ca viterai tous les morts 
> C'est peut-tre une ide
> 
> et pq ne pas autoriser le 300km/h?


Dans les zones qui le permettent, pourquoi pas?

----------


## mm_71

> Et tu peux dtailler ces "arguments" ? Parce que si c'est pour diminuer le nombre de tuer sur les routes, autant dire que c'est du pipeau. Ce qui tue sur la route, ce sont les inconscients et le mauvais tats des routes (surtout sur le rseau secondaire en question). Alors, que la limite soit  80km/h ne changera rien au fait qu'il y aura toujours des inconscients et que l'tat des routes sera toujours aussi dplorable.


a risque de changer au moins 2 choses:

1: J'ai une bote automatique et la plupart du temps il faut passer le 80 pour que la surmultiplie s'enclenche. Donc  80 sans passer cette ultime vitesse j'augmente la consommation d'essence et tout le reste. Le mme problme se posera aussi pour beaucoup de botes mcaniques o la 5me risque de brouter un peu en sous-rgime.

2: A force de regarder le compteur de vitesse on ne va plus regarder la route ce qui semble  priori risqu.

Mais c'est pas grave, a va servir  engraisser un peu plus les cochons de l'tat, c'est donc une trs bonne chose qui doit tre plbiscite autant que faire se peut.

----------


## mm_71

> et pq ne pas autoriser le 300km/h?


Parcequ'a ce stade on n'est plus sur la route mais au dessus, cela ne relve donc plus du code de la route mais de l'aviation civile.

----------


## liberal1

> 2: A force de regarder le compteur de vitesse on ne va plus regarder la route ce qui semble  priori risqu.
> 
> Mais c'est pas grave, a va servir  engraisser un peu plus les cochons de l'tat, c'est donc une trs bonne chose qui doit tre plbiscite autant que faire se peut.


Parce que d'habitude, tu ne contrles pas ta vitesse?

----------


## mm_71

> Parce que d'habitude, tu ne contrles pas ta vitesse?


T'as pas fini de poser des questions tout aussi idiotes qu'indiscrtes ?

----------


## liberal1

> T'as pas fini de poser des questions tout aussi idiotes qu'indiscrtes ?


Pourquoi parler du fait de regarder trop longtemps le compteur de vitesse?

Pourquoi  80 km/h respecter la vitesse limite est plus difficile?

----------


## ABCIWEB

> Je ne comprends pas : quel est le problme?


Le problme est qu'elle parlait des autres pays europens. Si la France sortait de l'euro ce n'est pas pour autant que les autres pays europens sortiraient en mme temps et auraient chacun leur monnaie. Je ne comprends pas l'intrt de dire cela et c'est ce que Macron lui a fait remarquer juste aprs, comme n'importe qui aurait pu le faire  sa place. C'est pour cela que je dis qu'elle s'est dcrdibilise toute seule. 




> Rat sur quel plan?


Dans ce passage et plus gnralement dans la sortie de l'Euro, cela manquait visiblement de prparation comme si elle n'avait jamais vraiment envisager cette hypothse srieusement alors que c'tait une composante importante de son programme.

----------


## liberal1

> Le problme est qu'elle parlait des autres pays europens. Si la France sortait de l'euro ce n'est pas pour autant que les autres pays europens sortiraient en mme temps et auraient chacun leur monnaie.


Parce que les autres pays peuvent garder l'Euro?

La Grce comme l'Allemagne? 

Tu es srieux?

----------


## ABCIWEB

Qu'ils peuvent ou pas ce n'est pas le sujet. Ce n'est pas srieux dans un dbat prsidentiel de prjuger de ce que feront ventuellement d'autres pays pour btir et proposer un projet solide. Il y a trop d'incertitude et on ne peut pas dcider  la place des grecs ni des autres.

----------


## liberal1

> Qu'ils peuvent ou pas ce n'est pas le sujet. Ce n'est pas srieux dans un dbat prsidentiel de prjuger de ce que feront ventuellement d'autres pays pour btir et proposer un projet solide. Il y a trop d'incertitude et on ne peut pas dcider  la place des grecs ni des autres.


Les conomistes expliquent pour la plupart que la zone euro ne peut pas tenir sans une convergence sociale et des mcanismes de redistribution. Il est vident que l'Allemagne ne voudra pas redistribuer encore plus de sa richesse.

En Allemagne le parti qui monte est l'AfD qui est anti-euro. Plus on parlera de "solidarit" ncessaire pour faire tenir l'euro et plus les Allemands seront anti-euro.

Disons que MLP a un coup d'avance et voit plus loin que les autres. C'est difficile pour elle de communiquer avec un sous-dbile comme Macron, comme il est difficile de dbattre avec un Homer Simpson.

----------


## Ryu2000

L'UE finira forcment par seffondrer un jour.
Mais a risque de prendre encore beaucoup de temps... Et a ne va pas tre facile.
L'UE a t mont  l'envers, la monnaie commune est arriv beaucoup trop tt, tout le monde reconnait que l'euro est une erreur, mais il est difficile de revenir en arrire.

L'euro est adapt  aucun pays, trop faible pour l'Allemagne, trop fort pour tous les autres.
On s'enfonce dans la crise, donc les partis euro sceptiques devraient gagner en popularit.
Mais la propagande pro UE est forte.
Dans les mdias la critique ngative de l'UE n'existe pas.
Jespre que le Brexit sera rapidement un succs, pour que a motive d'autres pays  quitter l'UE  leur tour. (l'UE fera tout pour que a ce passe mal, parce que politiquement le succs du Brexit serait catastrophique pour l'UE, mais il est galement possible que le Brexit soit annul, on sait jamais...)

Par contre Marine Lepen n'tait passez anti UE. (*parce que c'est anxiogne et que a fait peur aux vieux* et qu'ils votent)
Elle s'est mlang les pinceaux, elle tait pas clair.
Pourtant c'tait facile de dire "On va essayer de ngocier et si a ce passe mal, on prparera la sortie de l'UE".
===
Bon et sinon, Macron est all en Chine :
Macron en Chine, sur la nouvelle route de la soie
J'ai pas trop suivi, mais si il veut sincrement se rapprocher de la Chine c'est cool, la prochaine tape sera peut tre de se rapprocher de la Russie.

Un gars de LREM a dmissionn :
"Pute", "fiotte", "pouffiasse" : quand le nouveau porte-parole de LREM insultait Cop, Le Pen, Jupp et une journaliste
Dmission d'un porte-parole de LREM

===
Bon sinon pour la vitesse, est-ce que TOUTES les routes limit  90km/h vont pass  80km/h ?
Si c'est le cas on verra plus trop de diffrence entre les routes  70km/h et les routes  80km/h.
a va tre chiant parfois.
Il y a des routes o ce n'est pas dangereux d'tre  90km/h, il y a de la visibilit, a tourne pas trop.

----------


## micka132

> Qu'ils peuvent ou pas ce n'est pas le sujet. Ce n'est pas srieux dans un dbat prsidentiel de prjuger de ce que feront ventuellement d'autres pays pour btir et proposer un projet solide. Il y a trop d'incertitude et on ne peut pas dcider  la place des grecs ni des autres.


C'est vrai qu'il n'est pas srieux de prsager de ce que feront les autres pays, mais c'est pourtant bien ce que font la plupart des candidats (ou pas) europhiles quand ils parlent de changer l'Europe, ce qui sous entends que les 28 autres seront d'accords. Sur ce sujet l nanmoins je me souviens que c'tait en effet sacrment confu, et que c'tait clairement le crdo de Philippot qu'elle n'a pas vraiment su (voulu?) exploiter.

----------


## liberal1

> Un gars de LREM a dmissionn :
> "Pute", "fiotte", "pouffiasse" : quand le nouveau porte-parole de LREM insultait Cop, Le Pen, Jupp et une journaliste
> Dmission d'un porte-parole de LREM


"En marche"... pour recruter des politiciens dans le caniveau?

----------


## fredoche

> Dans les zones qui le permettent, pourquoi pas?


Oui pourquoi pas ? 
Visiblement cette question t'amne les pouces rouges, c'est dire  quel point nous sommes formats  ce que l'on pense et juge pour nous, et que le conducteur, quel qu'il soit et quelle que soit la situation, n'est pas digne de son propre libre-arbitre

----------


## Ryu2000

> "En marche"... pour recruter des politiciens dans le caniveau?


LREM a un peu surf sur une vague "les anciens politiciens sont presque tous pourris". (ce qui est un constat valable)
Les mdias prsentait Macron comme un bon gars extrieur  la politique (alors qu'il tait ministre sous Hollande).

Donc ils ont recrut  gauche, au centre et  droite, puis ils ont ramass un masses de gens en dehors de la politique (ces personnes ne sont pas trs dou).
Il y a mme des best of :



_De tous ceux qui n'ont rien  dire, les plus agrables sont ceux qui ce taisent ! Et rappelez-vous que : Si la Gestapo avait les moyen de vous faire parler, les politiciens d'aujourd'hui ont les moyens de vous faire taire. J'entends de droite et de gauche dire : "La Droite est nulle, le Gauche est nulle, je vote nul."._ Coluche

LREM c'est plein d'histoires comme a :
Une dpute LREM organise des visites de lAssemble factures 119 euros
Indemnise 5.000 euros par mois, une dpute LREM mange pas mal de ptes
Pagaille  l'Assemble et colre des dputs contre la prsidente de sance LREM

Je ne sais pas ce que sera le parti, plus tard, sans macron...
a devrait tre un parti qui va vivre 5 ans et disparaitre.
Mais bon on ne sait pas.
Le PS tait suppos mourir et il est toujours un peu l, tout peut arriver.

----------


## fredoche

> Un gars de LREM a dmissionn :
> "Pute", "fiotte", "pouffiasse" : quand le nouveau porte-parole de LREM insultait Cop, Le Pen, Jupp et une journaliste
> Dmission d'un porte-parole de LREM


Il a d plus tre dmissionn qu'il ne l'aura fait lui-mme, sinon j'imagine que sa propre remise en cause aurait pu tre beaucoup plus prcoce.

A part a son langage tmoigne largement de son estime de la moiti de l'humanit : les femmes. J'imagine beaucoup de choses refoules derrire cette obsession pour les couilles et ce sexisme exacerb

----------


## Ryu2000

> A part a son langage tmoigne largement de son estime de la moiti de l'humanit : les femmes. J'imagine beaucoup de choses refoules derrire cette obsession pour les couilles et ce sexisme exacerb


Il ne faut pas exagr non plus...
C'tait juste un jeune qui s'intressait  la politique sur Twitter. ^^

Je ne pense pas qu'il ciblait les femmes spcifiquement, il a juste insult quelques personnalits politique.
Quand t'es un personnage public, tu te fais forcment insulter, c'est automatique. (c'est la ranon du succs)

Il y a beaucoup de gens qui ont insult Hollande ou Sarkozy un jour ou l'autre, par exemple.
Bon par contre ils ne l'ont pas fait sur Twitter, et ne voulaient pas faire de carrire dans la politique...

Si a se trouve il arrivait  Rayan Nezzar de picoler, et parfois quand il tait compltement bourr sur son PC, il aimait insulter des politiques sur Twitter, on sait pas...
Le gars a essay de nettoy son Twitter, il a supprim 5000 tweets depuis sa nomination.

Sa carrire est peut tre un peu cram maintenant ^^

----------


## fredoche

Non c'est vrai j'exagre  ::weird:: 

Et tu es d'une indulgence crasse envers ce mec, peut-tre mme suspecte  ::weird:: 

Tu te sens vis peut-tre ?

----------


## Ryu2000

> Tu te sens vis peut-tre ?


Non pas du tout, j'ai trs peu twitt et il n'y a pas d'insulte dans ce que j'ai cris. 
Aprs sur Facebook j'ai peut tre dj gueul aprs quelques personnalits politique, mais bon personne ne peut le voir...
De toute faon j'ai pas envie de faire de politique ^^
Mais vous avez dj vu Twitter un peu ?
Quand une personnalit politique publie quelque chose, les gens sont parfois violent dans les rponses.
Si Marie Lepen publie "Bonne Anne" elle reoit 15 menaces de mort ^^

Je suis juste tolrant, parce que dans la socit actuelle, avec les rseaux sociaux, les insultes sortent vite.
Je ne suis pas d'accord avec ce qu'il dit, mais il a le droit de la dire, insulter les politiques c'est la base des liberts ^^ lol
La dmocratie c'est "Cause toujours", a veut dire qu'on peut dire n'importe quoi on ne fera jamais rien changer et que ceux au pouvoir s'en foutent du peuple (ils s'en servent juste pendant la campagne).
Les politiciens sont l pour se faire insulter, ils concentrent la haine du peuple normalement. (surtout le prsident)

L o c'est un gros con le type, c'est qu'il veut faire de la politique.
Bon aprs des vrais politiciens qui se fchent entre eux sur Twitter c'est pas extremement rare.
Mais Rayan Nezzar a abus.
Tant que c'tait un random a ne posait pas problme, mais une fois qu'il tait porte parole, a n'allait plus.

Insultes en srie : et si les lus lchaient un peu Twitter pendant les vacances ?



> Depuis le dbut du mandat, on entend trs peu Jrme Soldeville pendant les conseils municipaux. On va dire quil se rattrape sur les rseaux sociaux.


Un dput franais, proche de Fillon, traite un journaliste de France 2 de "barbu" sur Twitter
Valls-Mlenchon : l'escalade verbale
Emma*nuel Macron insult par un dput des Rpu*bli*cains qui ne se savait pas enre*gis*tr
"Les casseurs sont srement des descendants d'esclaves", selon un dput UMP

a par exemple c'est beaucoup plus choquant :
Des policiers insults par Mathieu Kassovitz sur Twitter portent plainte, l'acteur s'excuse mais assume
Une dpute Insoumise dfend le droit de dire Nique la France et soulve une bronca

----------


## liberal1

> Le problme est qu'elle parlait des autres pays europens. Si la France sortait de l'euro ce n'est pas pour autant que les autres pays europens sortiraient en mme temps et auraient chacun leur monnaie.


Sauf que structurellement le machin ne peut pas tenir  long terme, parce que les pays "fiables" et "srieux" ne vont pas accepter de servir "d'assurance tous risques"  des pays du grand n'importe quoi comme la Grce.

Je pense que MLP se place dans cette perspective. C'est vrai qu'elle aurait pu tre plus claire.

*Mais en face on a un gugus qui ne sait pas qu'on peut vendre un produit  des clients qui payent dans une monnaie Y alors qu'on a ses employs pays en X.*

----------


## BenoitM

> Je ne pense pas qu'il ciblait les femmes spcifiquement, il a juste insult quelques personnalits politique.
> Quand t'es un personnage public, tu te fais forcment insulter, c'est automatique. (c'est la ranon du succs)
> 
> Il y a beaucoup de gens qui ont insult Hollande ou Sarkozy un jour ou l'autre, par exemple.


Ce que fredoche faisait surtout remarqu c'est le type d'insulte utilises qui ont un fort relent misogyne.
Il aurait pu utilis con, connard, crtin...

----------


## Ryu2000

> Ce que fredoche faisait surtout remarqu c'est le type d'insulte utilises qui ont un fort relent misogyne.


AAH !
C'est le journal qui a fait le trie parmi les tweets retrouv par un gars sur Twitter, il a choisit les plus choquants.
Si nous avions accs  l'ensemble des tweets insultants nous aurions pu faire des statistiques.

J'ai jamais compris pourquoi les insultes fminises taient pire.
Par exemple dire  une femme qu'elle est con, c'est moins grave que lui dire qu'elle est conne...

Le gars de LREM dit aussi "couille molle", "pas de couille", "guignol", etc.
Il traite un homme de pute.
Mais bon ok, il est misogyne si vous voulez.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> _De tous ceux qui n'ont rien  dire, les plus agrables sont ceux qui ce taisent !_ Coluche


Tu pourrais te l'appliquer, non ? Et ton pote "liberatruc" aussi. a serait cool !  :8-):

----------


## fredoche

> L o c'est un *gros con* le type, c'est qu'il veut faire de la politique.


Quand on est bien lev, on dit "grosse connasse"

Avec ses "fiottes", "couilles molles" et compagnie, ce mec croit avoir beaucoup de courage, et toi tu crois pouvoir prtendre qu'il fait bon usage de la libert d'expression
En ralit il a juste le courage de taper des mots sur un clavier, derrire un cran (et vu que tu es tout le temps en train de chercher des rfrences, cherche donc un peu le sens fondamental, tous les sens de ce mot "cran")

Ce dont il accuse les autres, c'est ce dont il est lui mme atteint. 
C'est juste *un lche*, un vrai, et ce ne sont pas ces insultes qui le rendent courageux en quoi que ce soit. 

Il a d'ailleurs retir d'un coup d'un seul 5000 tweets, quelle marque de courage pour ses opinions, lui qui traite les autres de fiottes, ou de pouffiasses

Et faire de la politique, toi, lui, croyez que c'est commenter les dcisions que dautres prennent. Et cela sert bien nos hommes et partis politiques actuels que vous pensiez cela, et que vous n'alliez pas plus loin que cela. 
Cela leur laisse le champ libre, peu importe les insultes et les invectives.



> Les politiciens sont l pour se faire insulter, ils concentrent la haine du peuple normalement. (surtout le prsident)


Avec des gens comme toi  prtendre des choses pareilles, les choses ne sont pas prs de changer.

Fut un temps o l'on disait que la politique est l'affaire de tous, et c'est bien le cas. _A faire_, agir, action, *chacun*  son petit niveau, voici ce qui faisait l'essence de la dmocratie, de l'agora. Les changements ne sont jamais venus d'en haut, de la tte, jamais.

Ce n'est en rien ces flots de paroles et d'crits, de commentaires et de critiques, ces logorrhes d'invectives et d'insultes, qui plus est franchement sexistes et lches, qui changeront quoi que ce soit  nos destins. 

Et les politiciens sont l parce qu'on les y installe, et ils prennent des dcisions en ton nom, en mon nom, et ta haine, ils s'en balancent

----------


## fredoche

> J'ai jamais compris pourquoi les insultes fminises taient pire.
> Par exemple dire  une femme qu'elle est con, c'est moins grave que lui dire qu'elle est conne...


Si tu avais le sens des mots, tu saurais ce qu'est un "_con_", et donc tu saurais qu'une femme n'est bien souvent qu'un "con", et n'a d'autre valeur que son "con"

Et sache que nous sommes tous issus d'un _con_,  part Csar et ceux qui ont vu le jour par la mme mthode

----------


## liberal1

> Ce que fredoche faisait surtout remarqu c'est le type d'insulte utilises qui ont un fort relent misogyne.
> Il aurait pu utilis con, connard, crtin...


https://www.contrepoints.org/2014/11...ns-discriminer




> Eh oui, mes braves lecteurs, il faut se rendre  lvidence : traiter quelquun de  con , de  pd  ou de  pute , cest trs politiquement incorrect.
> 
> Car apparemment, cest bien vers une insulte politiquement correcte vers laquelle il faudrait tendre, cest--dire dnue de tout aspect blessant pour les femmes et les homosexuels, cibles de choix de nos invectives les plus courantes. Bien sr, le fait mme que linsulte soit prcisment destine  blesser, quelle soit construite expressment pour tre aussi incorrecte politiquement que socialement ne semble pas rentrer en ligne de compte. Si la civilisation, la vraie, celle du Bisou Ultime, doit passer par l, linsulte devra tre aussi lisse socialement que possible. Une insulte qui ne blesse pas, en somme.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Fut un temps o l'on disait que la politique est l'affaire de tous, et c'est bien le cas. _A faire_, agir, action, *chacun*  son petit niveau, voici ce qui faisait l'essence de la dmocratie, de l'agora. Les changements ne sont jamais venus d'en haut, de la tte, jamais.


Je ne suis pas aussi enthousiaste que toi  ce sujet.
Je suis peut tre lgrement dsabus.

Mais en mme temps je rve d'une rvolution, si le peuple (soutenu par l'arme) pouvait se retourner contre le gouvernement, a pourrait tre vraiment trs chouette.
Mais nous n'avons pas encore assez souffert, nous allons endurer la douleur pendant des annes encore, avant que a ne craque, l'objectif est de survivre jusqu' cette vnement.

Localement on peut faire des choses gniales  chelle humaine, mais ceux qui dirigent seront toujours nuls et contre nous.
Les dputs, ministres, etc, sont tous pro UE, donc ils s'en foutent des franais.




> Et les politiciens sont l parce qu'on les y installe, et ils prennent des dcisions en ton nom, en mon nom, et ta haine, ils s'en balancent


Mais pas tant que a finalement...
_On faire lire un prsident comme on vend un paquet de yaourt : en le montrant tous les jours  la TV_. Didier Super

Macron a t lu par 17% des franais qui potentiellement pouvaient voter.
Aprs il s'est retrouv contre le FN, donc victoire automatique.
On vote + contre, que l'on vote pour. (les gens se sont dit, "je n'aime pas Macron, mais je ne vais quand mme pas voter FN")

J'ai le sentiment que le peuple n'a pas de pouvoir, nous ne sommes pas cout, nous ne pouvons rien changer.
Il n'y a mme pas de rfrendum dinitiative populaire (comme en parle Etienne Chouard) ou quoi que ce soit.

La politique c'est un thtre.
En 2002, Chirac est rlu, parce qu'il tombe contre le FN (victoire automatique).
En 2007, Sarkozy est lu parce que Sgolne raconte des conneries.
En 2012, Hollande est lu parce que les franais dtestent Sarkozy.
En 2017, Macron est lu  cause d'un gros concours de circonstance (Acharnement contre Fillon, mort du PS, publicit non stop pour Macron dans les mdias, score du FN lev).

Mais de toute faon Macron ou un autre, ce serait plus ou moins la mme merde.
Est-ce que vous tes dans un trip utopiste, o des gens du peuple peuvent crer leur parti, finir par prendre le pouvoir dmocratiquement et prendre les bonnes dcisions ?
Autant croire au pre Nol...

Normalement la politique c'est :
- On vient de se faire enculer par la droite pendant tout un mandat, on va voter  gauche
- On vient de se faire sodomiser par la gauche pendant tout un mandat, on va voter  droite
Et personne ne se rend compte que Gauche et Droite c'est pareille...
C'est la mme bande de pote, qui essaie de faire croire qu'elle a une surcouche qui la diffrencie.
Mais c'est une lite qui vie dans une bulle avec les journalistes et les riches.

----------


## fredoche

> *Localement on peut faire des choses gniales  chelle humaine*, mais ceux qui dirigent seront toujours nuls et contre nous.
> Les dputs, ministres, etc, sont tous pro UE, donc ils s'en foutent des franais.


Cherche pas plus loin que ce qui est en gras, le reste de ce que tu cris c'est pour te donner des bonnes excuses.
Tous ces politicards et leurs sbires ne sont pas toujours derrire ton dos (ou ton cul ::zoubi:: )  surveiller tes moindres faits et gestes




> Normalement la politique c'est :
> - On vient de se faire enculer par la droite pendant tout un mandat, on va voter  gauche
> - On vient de se faire sodomiser par la gauche pendant tout un mandat, on va voter  droite
> Et personne ne se rend compte que Gauche et Droite c'est pareille...
> C'est la mme bande de pote, qui essaie de faire croire qu'elle a une surcouche qui la diffrencie.
> Mais c'est une lite qui vie dans une bulle avec les journalistes et les riches.


Tu sais quoi ? 
Non... tant que tu utiliseras "enculer", "sodomiser" comme des insultes, comme des choses dsagrables tu n'auras pas cette joie immense...ou le dsagrment... de gouter aux plaisirs qui y sont associs.

Rends-toi compte que cet usage sous forme d'insultes, devant ta nana ou ton mec, te privera trs certainement de gouter  ces formes de plaisir non conventionnes par les "saintes" religions. Enfin je pense que tu comprends ce que je veux dire.

Aprs tu peux aimer ou non, tant en tant qu'enculeur qu'encul, avec une nana ou un mec  ta convenance, en solo, en duo, en groupe, libre  toi... Mais tant qu'on a pas got, comment savoir ?
C'est comme les aliments pour les gosses, tant qu'on a pas gout, peut-on dire que l'on aime ou pas  ::zoubi:: 

Tu sais Coluche que tu citais ne disait jamais "encul", "enfoir" tait beaucoup plus convenable car lui savait de quoi il parlait

Pour a il te faut grandir, te sortir la tronche de la politique et de la TV, de Twitter et d'internet... rencontrer la vraie vie quoi...

----------


## fredoche

> https://www.contrepoints.org/2014/11...ns-discriminer


c'est beau... on dirait du veau  ::mouarf:: 

Si tu crois que je suis politiquement correct, sache que je te pisse  la raie ! a va comme a ?  ::aie::

----------


## mm_71

> Non... tant que tu utiliseras "enculer", "sodomiser" comme des insultes, comme des choses dsagrables tu n'auras pas cette joie immense...ou le dsagrment... de gouter aux plaisirs qui y sont associs.


Il conviendrait toutefois de prciser qu'il y-a deux manires de se faire enculer: Avec ou sans consentement ( Et accessoirement pas par n'importe qui ) et l'expression "se faire enculer" prsuppose qu"on s'est fait avoir par surprise. 
En consquence il conviendrait d'en perptrer l'usage ainsi que des autres ne serait-ce que pour ne pas se faire niquer par les sacs  merde du politiquement correct faute de quoi vos mmes vont se farcir une dictature de l'ordre moral dont vous n'avez mme pas ide.

----------


## fredoche

dsol cette forme passive du verbe enculer ne prsuppose pas la surprise ou le non-consentement, mais je veux bien en discuter  :8-): 

Enfin un sujet intressant

Laisse mes mmes en dehors de a STP, et les gosses de leur age, et mme d'un age bien plus avanc qu'on en vient  les qualifier d'adultes alors que a reste  prouver, sont dj bouffs de prceptes moraux dont je me demande o ils ont bien pu pcher a

Et tant qu'on est dans le registre, difficile de se faire _enculer par surprise_ si on n'a pas pralablement baiss son froc n'est ce pas ? Ainsi la surprise me parait un peu feinte, mais bon, l aussi on peut en discuter... si le naturisme tu pratiques  ::zoubi::

----------


## fredoche

Je vais le dire autrement pour qu'on se comprenne bien, assner ces mots en partant du principe que ce sont des choses ou des pratiques dsagrables, c'est je pense pour beaucoup faire preuve d'ignorance, et par ailleurs, probablement se confiner pour longtemps  cette ignorance en utilisant ces termes, alors que l'on sait trs bien que c'est le fantasme de beaucoup d'hommes que de pouvoir le faire un jour.


Ce que je dis, c'est que enculer comme tre enculer peut tre ressenti de manire fort agrable, et ce n'est en rien quelque chose de politiquement correct que d'crire cela.

M'enfin bon l je fais appel  votre intelligence linguistique, langagire, serai-je rellement compris ?

----------


## liberal1

> c'est beau... on dirait du veau 
> 
> Si tu crois que je suis politiquement correct, sache que je te pisse  la raie ! a va comme a ?


Tu as compris pourquoi j'ai mis ce lien?

----------


## mm_71

> Laisse mes mmes en dehors de a STP,


Rien de personnel, mes propos concernent tous ceux qui ont eu le malheur de natre  cette poque.



> sont dj bouffs de prceptes moraux dont je me demande o ils ont bien pu pcher a


Ce qui confirme  100% mon propos.



> difficile de se faire enculer par surprise si on n'a pas pralablement baiss son froc n'est ce pas ?


Oui, sauf si ils sont 3 ou 4.



> Ce que je dis, c'est que enculer comme tre enculer peut tre ressenti de manire fort agrable, et ce n'est en rien quelque chose de politiquement correct que d'crire cela.


Je suis entirement d'accord sur ceci mais ton erreur c'est d'assimiler le sens propre d'une expression verbale  son sens figur dans le langage courant. 
Je me souviens qu'aprs avoir pay 1,99 un DVD produit par Asylum avoir dit que payer 1,99 pour ce truc j'avais march en canard pendant une semaine. Je n'ai pas le sentiment qu'il y-aie eu quoi que ce soit de sexuel ou d'homophobe la-dedans.
Mais le fond du problme n'est pas vraiment l, il est dans le fait que des bandes de trissotins s'acharnent  dicter les mots qu'on doit ou pas employer et c'est ici qu'on trouve l'origine du mot dictature.
Alors qu'un mode d'expression plaise ou dplaise il est  mon sens prfrable de s'en accommoder que de rentrer dans ce cercle tout aussi infernal que vertueux.

----------


## fredoche

Et par ailleurs tout cela ne sert en rien  comprendre la politique, pas plus que  ces flots d'insultes dont a fait preuve  plus de 5000 reprises et avec beaucoup de conviction le porte-parole dmissionnaire de LREM... tant de conviction que ces crits, il les a supprims.

Pour ce qui est des gosses, ducation sexuelle et ducation politique me semble tre deux choses diffrentes, l'une relevant de la sphre prive et l'autre publique, et je souhaite largement qu'ils ne mlangent pas les choses, que leur comprhension des choses ne se rsume pas (ou ne se simplifie pas)  des insultes, et qu'ils aient l'intelligence et le discernement pour faire leur propre chemin.
pour ces deux importants sujets

----------


## Invit

> assner ces mots en partant du principe que ce sont des choses ou des pratiques dsagrables


Sauf que c'est voulu... Quand on utilise ce mot, gnralement, c'est pas va te faire sodomiser dans une relation de couple sans tabou, sexuellement panouie...
C'est prcisment l'inverse, la douleur d'un acte forc, etc ... 

Je comprends pas du tout pourquoi tu pars dans ces posts en lien avec des pseudos principe moraux alors qu'ils n'ont rien  voir... (enfin je trouve)

----------


## fredoche

> Mais le fond du problme n'est pas vraiment l, il est dans le fait que des bandes de trissotins s'acharnent  dicter les mots qu'on doit ou pas employer et c'est ici qu'on trouve l'origine du mot dictature.
> Alors qu'un mode d'expression plaise ou dplaise il est  mon sens prfrable de s'en accommoder que de rentrer dans ce cercle tout aussi infernal que vertueux.


Moi ce qui m'emmerde aussi c'est qu'on ne traite plus des problmes de fond, et effectivement si tout le monde nous encule, certains y mettent plus de vaseline, et d'autres te la mettent  sec.
Je m'en branle de la vertu, au moins autant que toi

Je vois bien que tout le monde en finit par ce constat, sauf que justement t'es pas oblig de baisser ton froc, et croire que tu ne peux tre que "victime du systme". Et mme s'ils sont 3-4, 10, peu importe.

Ce discours, quelque soit la forme, nous confine  l'inaction,  subir, et la vulgarit n'y change rien

----------


## fredoche

> Tu as compris pourquoi j'ai mis ce lien?


Oui j'ai compris 
Et je crois que tu crois que je m'attache plus  la forme qu'au fond, c'est pourquoi moi aussi je peux y mettre ce type de forme, c'est juste _easy_.

On peut y mettre toutes les formes d'empoigne langagire, et c'est ce qu'a fait ce mec, et c'est ce qui se rpte ici avec les enculages, sodomites, PDs, que sais-je encore... Et je peux aussi jouer de ces formes d'image  contre-sens de leur emploi.

Mais pendant ce temps l ce qui fait le malheur de beaucoup et le bonheur de peu ne change pas

C'est juste exprimer de l'aigreur, commenter et tre passif, baisser son froc pour de vrai, croire que l'on rsiste en tant vulgaire, avoir du courage  crire des gros mots, comme les gosses en primaire

----------


## mm_71

> Moi ce qui m'emmerde aussi c'est qu'on ne traite plus des problmes de fond,


Prcisment parce-que presque tout le monde traite d'une multitude de bricoles sans grand intrt lances par ceux qui souhaitent occulter les problmes de fond pour agir  leur guise et c'est justement ce qu'on est en train de faire ici et ils marquent donc un point.



> Ce discours, quelque soit la forme, nous confine  l'inaction,  subir, et la vulgarit n'y change rien


On pourrait aussi disserter de la diffrence entre vulgarit et trivialit mais a finirait par tre hors sujet, l'essentiel de ton propos est ici:
*la vulgarit n'y change rien*
Si elle ne change rien pourquoi s'en soucier ? Il suffit de ngliger la forme du propos pour se concentrer sur le fond ( S'il existe ).
CQFD.

----------


## ABCIWEB

> C'est vrai qu'il n'est pas srieux de prsager de ce que feront les autres pays, mais c'est pourtant bien ce que font la plupart des candidats (ou pas) europhiles quand ils parlent de changer l'Europe, ce qui sous entends que les 28 autres seront d'accords. Sur ce sujet l nanmoins je me souviens que c'tait en effet sacrment confu, et que c'tait clairement le crdo de Philippot qu'elle n'a pas vraiment su (voulu?) exploiter.


Tout  fait d'accord, les europhiles font exactement la mme chose, notamment depuis Sarkozy puis Hollande et maintenant Macron qui ont tous promis des changements du fonctionnement de l'Europe tout en sachant que c'tait conditionn  la bonne volont des autres pays, donc trs improbable, autant de promesses qui se traduisent finalement par des mesurettes symboliques,  la marge.

Mais dans la posture de MLP, il fallait faire plus attention car si les promesses des europhiles ne sont pas tenues, on reste nanmoins dans un tat "stable" par dfaut. C'est beaucoup moins anxiogne que de changer de systme et de laisser penser que la russite du projet est conditionne  la volont des autres pays. C'tait d'autant plus incomprhensible que c'tait pour rpondre aux facilits d'changes avec les autres pays. Elle aurait pu dire plus simplement que ce serait aussi facile que le fait d'acheter aujourd'hui un smartphone asiatique, de mme que tous les produits en dehors de la zone euro. Pourquoi conditionner sa rponse  la volont des autres pays europens, c'tait trs maladroit, potentiellement anxiogne et surtout inutile. Enfin bref comme tu le dit c'tait pour le moins confus, elle s'est emmle les pinceaux toute seule.

----------


## ManusDei

L'europhile que je suis va raler, avant Macron le dernier prsident europhile tait Giscard.
Les autres n'ont fait qu'utiliser l'UE comme bouc missaire quand ils avaient un truc impopulaire  faire passer.

Si Hollande tait encore prsident le passage  80km/h serait la faute de l'UE.

----------


## liberal1

> L'europhile que je suis va raler, avant Macron le dernier prsident europhile tait Giscard.
> Les autres n'ont fait qu'utiliser l'UE comme bouc missaire quand ils avaient un truc impopulaire  faire passer.


L'obligation d'avoir des "nergies renouvelables" (ce qui ne peut pas exister), ce n'est pas l'Europe?

Le suicide conomique par privation de carburants fossiles et le retour certain au moyen age, ce n'est pas l'Europe?

L'invasion migratoire, ce n'est pas l'Europe?

L'islamisation, ce n'est pas l'Europe?

La destruction de la libert d'expression, ce n'est pas l'aide de l'Europe?

Et la suspension de l'immunit parlementaire de MLP? Pas l'Europe?

----------


## BenoitM

> L'obligation d'avoir des "nergies renouvelables" (ce qui ne peut pas exister), ce n'est pas l'Europe?
> 
> Le suicide conomique par privation de carburants fossiles et le retour certain au moyen age, ce n'est pas l'Europe?
> 
> L'invasion migratoire, ce n'est pas l'Europe?
> 
> L'islamisation, ce n'est pas l'Europe?
> 
> La destruction de la libert d'expression, ce n'est pas l'aide de l'Europe?
> ...


Tu as oubli la peste, le cholra, la faim dans le monde, la mort, le fait que l'eau mouille, ...

----------


## Grogro

> L'europhile que je suis va raler, avant Macron le dernier prsident europhile tait Giscard.
> Les autres n'ont fait qu'utiliser l'UE comme bouc missaire quand ils avaient un truc impopulaire  faire passer.


Qu'est-ce qu'un prsident europhile ? Qu'est-ce qu'un prsident europhobe, puisque s'ils ne sont pas "europhile", c'est donc que Mitterrand, Chirac, Sarkozy, Hollande sont coupables de blasphme ? En quoi des chefs dtat responsables de l'acte unique, du trait de Maastricht, de l'Euro, du trait constitutionnel de 2005, du trait de Nice, de Lisbonne, du TSCG, ne sont pas "europhiles" ?




> Si Hollande tait encore prsident le passage  80km/h serait la faute de l'UE.


Aucun dirigeant politique responsable de dcisions politiques en France, dput/snateur d'un parti de gouvernement, membre du gouvernement, premier ministre, prsident de la rpublique n'a *JAMAIS* utilis une telle excuse. C'est un fantasme d'ditocrate a pour qui l'UE n'est jamais assez fdrale.

----------


## halaster08

> Aucun dirigeant politique responsable de dcisions politiques en France, dput/snateur d'un parti de gouvernement, membre du gouvernement, premier ministre, prsident de la rpublique n'a *JAMAIS* utilis une telle excuse. C'est un fantasme d'ditocrate a.


Faux !
Je me souvient trs bien d'un certain Nicolas Sarkozy qui aprs fait des promesses de campagnes intenables sur des baisse d'impts, a sorti cette excuse de la mchante UE qui l'empchait de faire ses rformes a cause de la rgles des 3%

Et l comme a j'ai pas d'autres exemple prcis en tte mais c'est pas le seul cas.

----------


## ManusDei

> Qu'est-ce qu'un prsident europhile ? Qu'est-ce qu'un prsident europhobe, puisque s'ils ne sont pas "europhile", c'est donc que Mitterrand, Chirac, Sarkozy, Hollande sont coupables de blasphme ? En quoi des chefs dtat responsables de l'acte unique, du trait de Maastricht, de l'Euro, du trait constitutionnel de 2005, du trait de Nice, de Lisbonne, du TSCG, ne sont pas "europhiles" ?


Non, pas europhobes juste que c'tait un sujet secondaire pour eux. Ce qui n'est pas pour autant un blasphme, ils ont tout  fait le droit de voir a comme un sujet secondaire (il existe une varit de positions entre "europhile" et "europhobe", faudrait arrter la radicalisation des esprits  un moment).




> Aucun dirigeant politique responsable de dcisions politiques en France, dput/snateur d'un parti de gouvernement, membre du gouvernement, premier ministre, prsident de la rpublique n'a *JAMAIS* utilis une telle excuse. C'est un fantasme d'ditocrate a pour qui l'UE n'est jamais assez fdrale.


La loi Travail que sont obligs de voter nos pauvres dputs  cause de l'UE a te rappelle pas des choses ?

----------


## Ryu2000

> Non... tant que tu utiliseras "enculer", "sodomiser" comme des insultes


Pour moi a n'a plus rien a voir avec le sens premier,  aucun moment a a un lien avec la pntration anale.
Pour moi ce sont devenus des autres mots (des homonymes) qui veulent dire "se faire avoir" mais dans un registre familier.

Le mot "con"  la base a dsigne le sexe fminin...
C'est devenu un autre mot.

Dsol je ne suis pas trs strict sur la langue.
Oui les mots signifient autre chose qu'ils devraient signifier, mais bon tant pis...




> L'europhile que je suis va raler, avant Macron le dernier prsident europhile tait Giscard.
> Les autres n'ont fait qu'utiliser l'UE comme bouc missaire quand ils avaient un truc impopulaire  faire passer.


Je ne suis pas d'accord avec cette dclaration.
Pour moi Sarkozy et Hollande sont trs pro UE.
J'ai jamais vu de citation de Sarkozy ou Hollande critiquer l'UE.

En 2005 il y a eu un rfrendum en France (Trait de Rome II/Trait de Rome de 2004) les Franais ont choisi le NON et aprs : "*En 2007, Nicolas Sarkozy faisait ratifier le trait de Lisbonne*".
Le trait de Lisbonne c'est le Trait de Rome II renomm.

Et pour Hollande il n'y a qu'a voir comme il tait agressif envers le RU aprs le vote du Brexit...

Les partis eurosceptiques franais sont :
Union populaire rpublicaine (UPR)Solidarit et progrs (S&P)Debout la France (DLF)Front national (FN) (mais seulement une partie)

Si vous avez des citations de Sarkozy ou d'Hollande qui disent que l'UE leur impose des trucs, ce n'est pas une critique de l'UE, c'est juste comme l'UE fonctionne...
C'est neutre comme dclaration.

Il y a eu ne interview sur la BBC avec Sgolne Royal :
[Dmocratie] Royal : Nous ne ferons pas lerreur de Cameron, nous ne ferons pas de rfrendum sur la sortie de lEurope
L tu vois de la grosse dfense de l'UE.
Sgolne Royal est  100% pro UE, au PS et  l'UMP ils sont tous  fond, il n'y a jamais de critique ngative.
L'UE c'est leur religion.

----------


## liberal1

> Tu as oubli la peste, le cholra, la faim dans le monde, la mort, le fait que l'eau mouille, ...


La mort cause par les terroristes que l'Europe nous empche d'expulser?

Concernant les infections, c'est effectivement un danger cr par l'Europe :




> Dans le port italien de Reggio de Calabre, un navire des gardes ctes norvgiens a dbarqu 906 migrants d'Afrique centrale: 715 hommes, 168 femmes (dont 10 enceintes) et 23 enfants. Parmi eux, six cas de paludisme et 300 de gale. Et cela est la norme moyenne pour ces arrivants.
> (...)
> Depuis le dbut de l'anne, les hpitaux hongrois ont examin prs de 2.700 ressortissants de pays non-europens parmi lesquels au moins 50 sont atteints de maladie inconnue, plusieurs d'entre eux souffrent de diverses maladies telles que le *typhus abdominal, la fivre paratyphode, l'hpatite A et B, la syphilis ou le SIDA*, annonce le dpartement hongrois de la sant.


https://fr.sputniknews.com/internati...grants-europe/





> *Tuberculose, hpatite B, VIH: ces trois maladies infectieuses majeures sont surreprsentes au sein des populations rcemment immigres en France*. Selon l'tude publie aujourd'hui dans le Bulletin pidmiologique hebdomadaire (BEH), sous la direction de Florence Lot, chercheuse  l'Institut national de veille sanitaire (InVS), environ la moiti des 6700 nouveaux cas de sropositivit au virus du sida (VIH) et des 5276 cas de tuberculose dclars en France en 2009 concernait des personnes rcemment installes dans notre pays. La proportion est encore plus leve en ce qui concerne l'hpatite B. Parmi les 1.715 patients pris en charge pour une hpatite B chronique en 2008-2009, les trois quarts taient migrants, constatent les auteurs.


http://sante.lefigaro.fr/actualite/2...s-infectieuses

----------


## Gunny

> L'europhile que je suis va raler, avant Macron le dernier prsident europhile tait Giscard.
> Les autres n'ont fait qu'utiliser l'UE comme bouc missaire quand ils avaient un truc impopulaire  faire passer.
> 
> Si Hollande tait encore prsident le passage  80km/h serait la faute de l'UE.


Tout  fait d'accord. Le sentiment anti-UE est un outil que les politiques adorent utiliser. videmment c'est dlicat. Trop peu de sentiment anti-UE et vous ne pouvez pas la blmer pour vos rformes, et les gens pourraient se rendre compte qu'ils peuvent voter aux lections europennes pour changer la politique de l'UE. Trop de sentiment anti-UE et le peuple pourrait vouloir en sortir, or elle vous est bien utile (et au fond vous savez qu'elle joue un rle bnfique pour votre pays vos amis bien placs).
Penses-tu que le Brexit puisse aussi avoir un rle dans le fait que l'UE ne serve plus autant qu'avant de bouc missaire ? Les politiciens anglais aimaient aussi beaucoup jouer  ce petit jeu, mais ils ont perdu le contrle du sentiment anti-UE qu'ils ont cr. Personnellement je pense que a a d refroidir un peu les politiciens franais qui faisaient la mme chose.

----------


## liberal1

> Tout  fait d'accord. Le sentiment anti-UE est un outil que les politiques adorent utiliser. videmment c'est dlicat. Trop peu de sentiment anti-UE et vous ne pouvez pas la blmer pour vos rformes, et les gens pourraient se rendre compte qu'ils peuvent voter aux lections europennes pour changer la politique de l'UE.


Une grande partie des problmes viennent de la cour de justice europenne, que peuvent faire les dputs europens?

----------


## Ryu2000

> Le sentiment anti-UE est un outil que les politiques adorent utiliser.


Est-ce que vous pourriez partager des exemples prcis de politiciens franais qui critique l'UE, s'il vous plait ?
Parce que moi j'en ai jamais vu...
 mes yeux ils sont tous extremement pro UE.

Dans tous les cas les cadres de l'UMPS dfendent l'UE.
C'est mme marrant, dans l'interview de la BBC  un moment Sgolne Royal dit un truc du genre :
"Parfois en tant que Ministre de lEnvironnement, de lnergie et de la Mer, charge des Relations internationales sur le climat, l'UE m'impose des trucs, et c'est trs bien".
Je raconte mal, mais a fait longtemps...

----------


## Zirak

Je m'tais dit que je ne rpondrais plus  tes neries, mais d'o tu sors a ? 




> La mort cause par les terroristes que l'Europe nous empche d'expulser?


On peut avoir une source, ou comme d'hab, faut juste te croire sur parole ?


Car bon, a date dj du mois d'aot :




> Depuis le dbut de l'Etat d'urgence en novembre 2015, *51 arrts ministriels d'expulsion ont t excuts*, selon le ministre de l'Intrieur.


http://www.lefigaro.fr/flash-actu/20...terrorisme.php

On expulse des gens pour "suspicion" de terrorisme, mais tu va nous faire croire que l'UE nous empche d'expulser les terroristes de notre territoire ?  ::roll::

----------


## liberal1

> Faux !
> Je me souvient trs bien d'un certain Nicolas Sarkozy qui aprs fait des promesses de campagnes intenables sur des baisse d'impts, a sorti cette excuse de la mchante UE qui l'empchait de faire ses rformes a cause de la rgles des 3%


Les baisses promises taient minuscules; il faudrait baisser les impots bien plus

----------


## ManusDei

> et les gens pourraient se rendre compte qu'ils peuvent voter aux lections europennes pour changer la politique de l'UE.


Je serais plus mitig sur le sujet. Les lections europennes servent trop souvent  recaser les copains (coucou Rachida Dati), et ce mme dans les partis europhiles.
Oui ils peuvent changer les choses, mais je pense que a prendrait du temps.




> Penses-tu que le Brexit puisse aussi avoir un rle dans le fait que l'UE ne serve plus autant qu'avant de bouc missaire ? Les politiciens anglais aimaient aussi beaucoup jouer  ce petit jeu, mais ils ont perdu le contrle du sentiment anti-UE qu'ils ont cr. Personnellement je pense que a a d refroidir un peu les politiciens franais qui faisaient la mme chose.


Perso je pense que c'est plus d au fait que Macron soit trs pro-europen, et utilise d'autres ficelles pour faire passer les textes et dcrdibiliser l'opposition.

----------


## Grogro

> La mort cause par les terroristes que l'Europe nous empche d'expulser?


Les faits maintenant, et ce ne sont pas des "alternative facts" : http://www.huffingtonpost.fr/2016/01...n_8911140.html

----------


## micka132

Et couille molle alors? A part quand il fait froid, c'est plutot normal non  ::weird:: ?

----------


## Grogro

> Non, pas europhobes juste que c'tait un sujet secondaire pour eux. Ce qui n'est pas pour autant un blasphme, ils ont tout  fait le droit de voir a comme un sujet secondaire (il existe une varit de positions entre "europhile" et "europhobe", faudrait arrter la radicalisation des esprits  un moment).


Est-ce un sujet "secondaire" quand les gouvernements successifs se lancent, dans la continuit de leurs prdcesseurs, avec la foi du charbonnier que je pense sincre et non ncessairement achete par les lobbies de l'ERT, dans des bouleversements aussi fondamentaux que l'acte unique, Maastricht, le passage  l'Euro, le trait constitutionnel et j'en passe, sachant que la France n'est pas un suiveur mais l'lment moteur de ces traits ? 

Quant  la "radicalisation", mais c'est la classe jacassante qui la produit ! Qui a fait campagne exclusivement pour le "Oui" en 2004-2005, refusant tout dbut de commencement de dbat, en rejetant tous les arguments du "Non" dans les poubelles nausabondes de l'histoire par _reductio ad hitlerium_ (pour les amnsiques, il est vrai que c'tait il y a 13-14 ans dj : Le Pen est contre le trait constitutionnel, donc voter "Oui" c'est voter contre le FN) ? Qui a constamment qualifi de crypto-fascisme toutes les critiques de l'Euro depuis 25 ans ? Qui enfin, a psychiatris l'opposition en qualifiant systmatiquement tout dbut de commencement de scepticisme vis--vis des modalits de la construction europenne (ou mme simplement d'une directive, a s'est dj vu) d'europhobie ? Ou mme rendu suspect tout manque de ferveur ? Ce n'est pas vous, ce n'est personne ici sur ce forum, pas mme BenotM avec qui il reste possible de dialoguer sainement, mais c'est bel et bien la classe jacassante franaise toute entire qui a rendu impossible tout dbat. 




> La loi Travail que sont obligs de voter nos pauvres dputs  cause de l'UE a te rappelle pas des choses ?


C'est une plaisanterie de mauvais got j'espre ? Ce sont certains opposants, plutt populistes de gauche comme de droite, qui ont fait le rapprochement avec les GOPE,  des fins lectorales assez grossires. Le gouvernement prcdent avait assum et dfendu la loi travail avec conviction, comme issu de leur volont propre.

----------


## Ryu2000

Pour rigoler :
Quand douard Philippe roulait  150 km/h



> Dans une vido Facebook Live, le Premier ministre a confi qu'il avait t arrt en 2015 pour un excs de vitesse et qu'il avait d rentrer  en taxi .


Emmanuel Macron promet une nouvelle mga-commande chinoise pour Airbus



> Au dernier jour de sa visite en Chine, Emmanuel Macron a pris tout le monde par surprise en annonant une nouvelle commande chinoise de 184 Airbus A320, qui n'a pas t officiellement finalise.


Il ne faut pas s'emballer trop vite avec les annonces de vente d'avions ou de bateaux, parce que parfois la vente ne se fait jamais.

Et de toute faon Airbus n'est plus vraiment Franais :
Comment Airbus a cess dtre franais

----------


## liberal1

> Et de toute faon Airbus n'est plus vraiment Franais :
> Comment Airbus a cess dtre franais


Quand est-ce qu'Airbus a t franais?

----------


## Ryu2000

Ah ouais c'est Franco-Allemand...

Et au final le directeur technique amricain n'est pas rest longtemps :
Paul Eremenko, le pari rat dEnders chez Airbus



> Le directeur technique dAirbus, ancien de Google nomm par Tom Enders pour bousculer la R&D du groupe europen, quitte lavionneur aprs seulement 17 mois. Gros plan sur une greffe qui na jamais pris.


En fait ce que je cherchais comme info c'tait a :
Airbus risque de tomber aux mains des Amricains
Aprs Alstom nergie et Technip, Airbus est-il menac de passer sous contrle amricain ?



> De noirs nuages s'amoncellent au-dessus d'Airbus emptr dans plusieurs enqutes sur des soupons de corruption. Un audit interne, confi  un cabinet d'avocats new-yorkais, pourrait-il menacer le groupe d'une prise de contrle amricaine ?

----------


## Ryu2000

Dsol c'est une news People :
Quand lEly*se cherche un coif*feur pour les exten*sions de Brigitte Macron



> Toujours apprte avec un look  la fois sobre et tendance, Brigitte Macron met un point d'honneur  tre chic en toutes circonstances. Et son got pour la mode s'accompagne aussi par son dsir d'tre belle. Ce n'est donc pas un hasard si en novembre dernier, la prsidence de la Rpublique a contact Ple Emploi pour une mission bien prcise : trouver une maquilleuse comptente pour Emmanuel Macron qui puisse galement coiffer la Premire dame.Chignon impeccable, brushing naturel ou encore carr blond tendance Elle n'aura pas d'autres choix que de suivre les envies de Brigitte Macron. Dans l'annonce publie par le site, il est indiqu que la personne choisie, qui devra tre disponible tout au long du mandat du prsident de la Rpublique, aura comme mission de  coiffer une femme portant des extensions , prcisent nos confrres de Closer.


a rappelle un peu a :
Le coiffeur de Franois Hollande pay 9 895 euros brut par mois depuis 2012



> Le contrat de travail dOlivier B.,  coiffeur personnel du chef de lEtat , stipule quil est  recrut en qualit dagent contractuel () pour la dure du mandat prsidentiel en cours , poursuit lhebdomadaire, qui souligne que son  CDD de cinq ans lui vaut une rmunration brute cumule de 593 700 euros . Ces moluments saccompagnent  dventuelles indemnits de rsidence et autres avantages familiaux , selon le journal.

----------


## Zirak

oseeef

Et puis tu aurais pu enlever les *, c'est trs pnible  lire. :p

----------


## halaster08

@Ryu

Si tu veux parler people, merci d'aller sur les sites concerns, l tu es dans le sous-forum politique, on s'en fout compltement de l'annonce pour l'embauche d'un coiffeur a l'Elyse.
Ca ne sert  rien de venir spammer toutes les conneries que tu lis/vois sous prtexte qu'il a crit Macron.

Merci de respecter un minimum les autres membres du forum.

----------


## Ryu2000

> oseeef


D'accord, mais a me dtend de critiquer Macron...
Le peule franais doit se serrer la ceinture et eux ils ont des coiffeuses !
Bon remarque ils gaspillent beaucoup plus d'argent dans d'autres choses, donc on est plus  a prs...

===
J'ai autre chose :
Le neveu du Premier ministre franais poignard  Eilat (mdia isralien)



> Trois touristes franais, dont le neveu du Premier ministre franais Edouard Philippe, en vacances dans la station balnaire d'Eilat en Isral, ont t agresss mercredi dernier  l'arme blanche par un groupe d'Israliens, a rvl lundi le quotidien isralien Ydiot Aharonoth.


On l'a peut tre dj mentionn, mais l le truc intressant ce sont les commentaires (puisque c'est un mdia isralien).
Et en gros certaines personnes disent : "Edouard Philippe veut autoriser la publication de certains livre de Cline alors cette agression c'est bien fait pour lui".

C'est  mettre en lien avec a :
Pamphlets antismites de Cline: "il faut soigneusement accompagner" leur publication (Philippe)



> Gallimard envisage de publier en mai 2018, sous le titre "crits polmiques", un volume rassemblant les textes antismites et racistes de Cline: "Bagatelles pour un massacre", "L'cole des cadavres" et "Les Beaux draps".
> Serge Klarsfeld, dfenseur de la cause des dports juifs de France, demande pour sa part que cette rdition des pamphlets de Cline soit interdite.


Et au final :
Pourquoi Gallimard recule sur les pamphlets antismites de Cline



> Finalement, la maison d'dition ne rditera pas les ouvrages antismites de l'auteur de Voyage au bout de la nuit. Plonge dans les coulisses d'une *polmique violente*.
> 
> *La pression tait devenue trop forte*. Les ditions Gallimard ont donc annonc ce jeudi qu'elles renonaient  leur projet de rditer les trois pamphlets antismites de Louis-Ferdinand Cline. "Au nom de ma libert d'diteur et de ma sensibilit  mon poque, je suspends ce projet, jugeant que les conditions mthodologiques et mmorielles ne sont pas runies pour l'envisager sereinement, a indiqu Antoine Gallimard dans un texte adress  l'AFP. Je comprends et partage l'motion des lecteurs que la perspective de cette dition choque, blesse ou inquite pour des raisons humaines et thiques videntes."


Vraisemblablement des gens puissants n'taient pas content.

----------


## halaster08

> D'accord, mais a me dtend de critiquer Macron...
> Le peule franais doit se serrer la ceinture et eux ils ont des coiffeuses !


Et alors ?
C'est le prsident quand mme, pas Jo le clodo, il a bien le droit d'avoir un coiffeur ...

Franchement parmi toutes les saloperies que fait ce gouvernement c'est a qui t'indigne le plus?




> J'ai autre chose :


Tu sais que tu n'es pas oblig d'avoir toujours quelque chose  dire ?

----------


## Ryu2000

> Franchement parmi toutes les saloperies que fait ce gouvernement c'est a qui t'indigne le plus?


Non, mais c'est pour essayer d'avoir la liste la plus exhaustive possible.
Je pense que la femme de Macron a souvent besoin de se faire teindre les cheveux, pour ne pas trop montrer ses cheveux blancs. ^^




> Tu sais que tu n'es pas oblig d'avoir toujours quelque chose  dire ?


Oui, mais a me tenait  cur l.
C'est pas trs sympa d'empcher la publication de livres.
En plus il y allait avoir un texte pour expliquer que la judophobie c'est mal, mais bon tant pis...

----------


## virginieh

> Non, mais c'est pour essayer d'avoir la liste la plus exhaustive possible.
> Je pense que la femme de Macron a souvent besoin de se faire teindre les cheveux, pour ne pas trop montrer ses cheveux blancs. ^^


Et ?
Tu crois que c'est la seule  le faire ?
Puis si tu en viens a faire des attaques gratuites sur le physique et l'age des personnes que tu n'aimes pas, tu te rends compte que a rends tous tes autres arguments trs superficiels ?

----------


## Grogro

> Et ?
> Tu crois que c'est la seule  le faire ?
> Puis si tu en viens a faire des attaques gratuites sur le physique et l'age des personnes que tu n'aimes pas, tu te rends compte que a rends tous tes autres arguments trs superficiels ?


Et que cela te dcrdibilise chaque fois un peu plus Ruy, alors que tu me sembles pourtant dcid  faire des efforts.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Puis si tu en viens a faire des attaques gratuites sur le physique et l'age des personnes que tu n'aimes pas


Mais euh  ::(: 
C'est marrant de se moquer du prsident et de sa femme.
Macron draguait sa prof, alors qu'elle avait une fille du mme ge que lui.

Bon aprs la blague a dj t trop faite :
Caricatures, moqueries: le calvaire de Brigitte Macron



> La diffrence d'ge entre Emmanuel Macron et son pouse inspire les dessinateurs, humoristes et autres internautes anonymes, qui s'en donnent  coeur joie.


Aprs c'est sympa, a change un coup, on a + l'habitude d'un vieux riche avec une jeune.
L on a une vieille riche avec un jeune, une couguar a c'est la modernit ^^
Dans "Les coulisses d'une victoire" il y a des moments o Macron a l'air d'un petit enfant et Brigitte fait sa mre.

----------


## Invit

> Mais euh 
> C'est marrant de se moquer du prsident et de sa femme.
> Macron draguait sa prof, alors qu'elle avait une fille du mme ge que lui.


Franchement, on s'en fout, et a ne nous regarde pas.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Franchement, on s'en fout, et a ne nous regarde pas.


Ouais si on ne peut plus attaquer les personnages public gratuitement aussi...
N'empche que l'inverse ne ce serait pas pass aussi bien.
Imaginez une fille de 15/16 ans avec son professeur.

Pour une fois je suis Charlie :

Brigitte Macron enceinte : la Une de "Charlie Hebdo" provoque un toll sur Internet

J'essaie de me fondre dans la masse et je partage un sentiment mainstream.

===
Mais aprs effectivement, il y a de nombreuses reproches plus importantes  faire  Macron.
C'est juste pour la blague.

Par contre je n'ai toujours aucune confiance dans les sondages :
Fort rebond de la popularit d'Emmanuel Macron en janvier - SONDAGE EXCLUSIF

J'ai pas suivi :
Macron : le  en mme temps   l'preuve de l'immigration



> C'est ce que plaide Laurent Joffrin dans Libration, qui condamne le tour de vis en cours, au nom d'une  tradition multisculaire  :  Doublement de la dure de rtention, raccourcissement des dlais de recours, intention affiche d'accrotre sensiblement le nombre des expulsions : les majorits conservatrices n'avaient pas pris de mesures aussi contraignantes. *Pasqua n'y pensait gure, Sarkozy en rvait : Macron le fait*. Il y a dans cette affaire une urgence : retirer la circulaire Collomb, qui supprime tout sanctuaire pour les migrants, ne serait-ce que pour une nuit, et qui contredit une tradition multisculaire, bien antrieure  la Rvolution, qu'on retrouve mme dans l'Antiquit grecque ou romaine.


Castaner "choqu" par la une de L'Obs dnonant la politique migratoire de Macron

Par contre Macron semble faire des choses bien :
Emmanuel Macron demande  Donald Trump de respecter laccord sur le nuclaire avec lIran
Macron et Xi s'affichent unis face aux dfis du monde
L je reconnais que c'est positif.

----------


## ddoumeche

C'est fort drle et en mme temps, l'heureux papa ressemble  Nicolas Sarkozy...

----------


## Grogro

Tu doutes des sondages quant  Macron, c'est ton droit le plus lmentaire et je te comprends. Mais regarde les indicateurs conomiques : une croissance proche des 2%, la confiance s'amliore, lentement pour les mnages, de faon spectaculaire pour les entreprises y compris les IDE, le chmage baisse enfin (lgrement). Bien sr, on peut et on doit douter de chacun de ses chiffres, mais les chiffres sont bons en janvier 2018.

Comme le disait Clinton (Bill) en 1992 contre Bush pre : "_the economy, stupid_".

----------


## Ryu2000

> Mais regarde les indicateurs conomiques : une croissance proche des 2%, la confiance s'amliore, lentement pour les mnages, de faon spectaculaire pour les entreprises y compris les IDE, le chmage baisse enfin (lgrement). Bien sr, on peut et on doit douter de chacun de ses chiffres, mais les chiffres sont bons en janvier 2018.


Vous tes super optimiste quand mme (ou peut tre naf).
Je ne vois pas l'conomie repartir...

Qu'est-ce que c'est la "confiance des mnages et des entreprises" exactement ?
C'est un un chiffre calcul qui aide  prvoir la consommation future des mnages ou entreprises ?
La consommation est importante car elle reprsente 70% du PIB, mais leur calcul et prdiction c'est n'importe quoi...

Le chmage baisse ? lol
Les statistiques sont truqus pour faire croire que le chmage baisse :
- Il y a plusieurs catgories, elles ne sont pas toutes prisent en compte (quelqu'un au RSA n'est pas comptabilis comme chmeur)
- Parfois Pole Emploi radient beaucoup de monde d'un coup
- Pole Emploi envoie les chmeur en formation, pour ne plus les considrer chmeur pendant quelques temps
- etc

Au lieu de dire que les prdictions annoncent du bon, on peut attendre et constater.
Vu le nombre de prix qui ont augment, a m'tonnerait que les mnages consomment plus...

----------


## el_slapper

Ben, moi, l'effet conomique, je le sens quand je me fais chasser. Sans que mon profil n'aie chang d'un iota, les chasseurs sont pass d'un "vous gagnez autant? Mais c'est bien trop!"  "Mmmmh, dommage, il ne manque pas grand chose pour qu'on puisse proposer quelque chose de comptitif".

Alors ce n'est que moi, avec un profil particulier(qualiticien logiciel multicasquettes),  un endroit particulier(Montpellier et sa French Tech), et ce n'est donc pas reprsentatif. Mais j'ai senti un vrai changement.

Quand  savoir si Jupiter a fait autre chose que s'en attribuer le mrite, je prfre ne pas rpondre.

----------


## MiaowZedong

> Tu doutes des sondages quant  Macron, c'est ton droit le plus lmentaire et je te comprends. Mais regarde les indicateurs conomiques : une croissance proche des 2%, la confiance s'amliore, lentement pour les mnages, de faon spectaculaire pour les entreprises y compris les IDE, le chmage baisse enfin (lgrement). Bien sr, on peut et on doit douter de chacun de ses chiffres, mais les chiffres sont bons en janvier 2018.


Sauf que Macron n'tant entr  l'lyse que mi-2017, le mrite en revient majoritairement ....Flamby. Quand au reste, c'est la joie (temporaire) des marchs  l'election de Macron plutot que quelque chose qu'il ait fait. Et une bonne part de reprise cyclique, qui aurait eu lieu quel que soit le prsident, en plus.

Et a c'est avant qu'on ne se pose trop de questions sur certains chiffres. Le chmage en baisse, c'est des embauches ou des radiations?  ::aie::  Et le revenu par dciles (parce que la politique de Flamby elle tait globalement bonne bour les employeurs, mais je doute que tout le monde en ait bnfici)?  ::aie:: . Bref, je ne trouve pas que les chiffres sont bons pour Macron, au contraire: on est bientot 10 ans aprs une crise, la logique cyclique voudrait que la croissance reparte plus que a.

----------


## Grogro

> Sauf que Macron n'tant entr  l'lyse que mi-2017, le mrite en revient majoritairement ....Flamby. Quand au reste, c'est la joie (temporaire) des marchs  l'election de Macron plutot que quelque chose qu'il ait fait. Et une bonne part de reprise cyclique, qui aurait eu lieu quel que soit le prsident, en plus.


A Flamby dont le responsable de la politique co fut pendant 5 ans... Macron. La perception c'est toujours conjoncturel, on ne voit que l'instant t spontanment, et si les franais sont conomiquement moins maussades, cela se ressent naturellement dans les sondages. Est-ce  dire que Franois "j'ai pas eu d'pot" Hollande a rellement manqu de chance et de temps ? Qu'il aurait eu une chance de rlection avec un septennat et que sa politique co finit par donner des rsultats ?  




> Et a c'est avant qu'on ne se pose trop de questions sur certains chiffres. Le chmage en baisse, c'est des embauches ou des radiations?  Bref, je ne trouve pas que les chiffres sont bons pour Macron, au contraire: on est bientot 10 ans aprs une crise, la logique cyclique voudrait que la croissance reparte plus que a.


En baisse dans la catgorie A, qui est la seule commente par les ditocrates, mais en hausse dans toutes les autres catgories (mme si les priodes de reflux sont de plus en plus nombreuses depuis 2016). Et en hausse partout en dehors des mtropoles par ailleurs. Si la baisse est un artifice statistique, ils ont pu tre envoys en "formation".

----------


## Ryu2000

> Quand au reste, c'est la joie (temporaire) des marchs  l'election de Macron


C'tait pas a le truc, c'tait les marchs qui menaaient de chuter en cas de victoire du FN.
Ils taient peut tre fan de Macron, mais l'effet d'euphorie n'a pas dur trs longtemps...




> on est bientot 10 ans aprs une crise, la logique cyclique voudrait que la croissance reparte plus que a.


a fait 10 que nous sommes en train de nous enfoncer dans une crise,  aucun moment nous en sommes sortie.
Quel pays se porte bien conomiquement aujourd'hui ?
Qu'est-ce qui vous fait dire que la crise est derrire nous ?

----------


## BenoitM

> Quel pays se porte bien conomiquement aujourd'hui ?
> Qu'est-ce qui vous fait dire que la crise est derrire nous ?


La Russie  ::ptdr:: 
La Syrie  ::aie::

----------


## Ryu2000

> La Russie 
> La Syrie


La rponse tait : *aucun*.
Aucun pays ne se porte conomiquement bien, c'est une crise globale, caus par la finance, les banques et les gouvernements.
En plus  cause du mondialisme quand il y a un problme quelque part il se repend partout, c'est donc bien de la merde.
*Les banques dpendent des autres banques* (d'ailleurs a pourrait faire un magnifique effet domino si une grosse banque faisait faillite), alors qu'un bon systme ne dpend de personne, il est autonome, et le monde peut bien s'crouler autour de lui, il tiendra debout.
Mais le jour o un bon systme sera en place, il tombera de la neige, vu ceux qui ont le pouvoir a ne risque pas d'arriver.

L'conomie Russe souffre  cause des sanctions qu'on lui inflige, mais elle ne se porte pas trop mal.
L'conomie Syrienne est catastrophique, parce que les rebelles reoivent beaucoup trop de soutiens depuis des annes et des annes.
a doit faire depuis 2011 que les rebelles reoivent de l'aide de la part de nombreux pays (UE, USA) et les terroristes sont soutenu galement.

Les conomies qui vont le plus mal c'est :
1. Japon
2. USA
3. UE
Aprs chacun voit a comme il veut.

----------


## MiaowZedong

> A Flamby dont le responsable de la politique co fut pendant 5 ans... Macron. La perception c'est toujours conjoncturel, on ne voit que l'instant t spontanment, et si les franais sont conomiquement moins maussades, cela se ressent naturellement dans les sondages. Est-ce  dire que Franois "j'ai pas eu d'pot" Hollande a rellement manqu de chance et de temps ? Qu'il aurait eu une chance de rlection avec un septennat et que sa politique co finit par donner des rsultats ?


Certes, mais ce que je dis c'est justement que Macron ne reprsente pas une rupture avec Flamby. Quand  Franois Hollande, je pense que c'est plus un problme de personnes et de blocs lctoraux: il a perdu le vote des cits pour faire plaisir aux gauchos avec le marriage pour tous, puis il a perdu le vote des gauchos avec la loi El Khomri. S'il tait jeune et beau comme Macron, il aurait pu reprendre des voix  droite (comme Macron), surtout contre Fillon qui faisait peur  la droite modre, mais ce n'tait pas son cas. D'o l'implosion du vote PS.




> En baisse dans la catgorie A, qui est la seule commente par les ditocrates, mais en hausse dans toutes les autres catgories (mme si les priodes de reflux sont de plus en plus nombreuses depuis 2016). Et en hausse partout en dehors des mtropoles par ailleurs. Si la baisse est un artifice statistique, ils ont pu tre envoys en "formation".


Donc deux explications possibles: 
Soit les chmeurs abandonnent leurs recherches d'emploi, tous des feignasses, coupons-leurs les allocs ::mouarf:: 
Soit le chmage est en hausse, mais on a pu rediriger les chmeurs de la seule catgorie suivie par le quidam par un ou des artifices (radiations, formations...) vers les autres pour faire croire qu'il est en baisse.

Quoi qu'il en soit, et sans sentiment partisan aucun, ce n'est pas gnial. En  Janvier 1939 le chmage tait en baisse, me semble-t-il.

----------


## BenoitM

> Les conomies qui vont le plus mal c'est :
> 1. Japon
> 2. USA
> 3. UE
> Aprs chacun voit a comme il veut.


Perso je prfre vivre dans un de  ses pays que dans les autres (bon manque peut-tre le canada , la suisse et lAustralie)

Mais bon qu'attends tu pour partir de la France et quitter cette mchante UE pour aller en Zimbabwe, Libria, Core du nord, Tchad, Ymen, Russie, Brsil, Inde,  c'est pas le choix qui manque  ::):

----------


## eliniel

Il me semble que le japon est un cas particulier car sa dette est dtenue  80% par des entreprises prives japonaise.

Source


Le fait d'avoir des dettes est un signe d'investissement quelque part.

----------


## Zirak

> Perso je prfre vivre dans un de  ses pays que dans les autres (bon manque peut-tre le canada , la suisse et lAustralie)
> 
> Mais bon qu'attends tu pour partir de la France et quitter cette mchante UE pour aller en Zimbabwe, Libria, Core du nord, Tchad, Ymen, Russie, Brsil, Inde,  c'est pas le choix qui manque


C'est surtout qu'au final, si aucun pays au monde n'a une conomie qui va bien, pourquoi nous saouler  vouloir sortir de l'euro, puisque mme les pays hors-euro ne vont pas bien ?  ::aie:: 

D'ailleurs tu remarqueras qu'il tient l le discours inverse de ce qu'il dit habituellement, o il nous raconte que les pays hors-UE vont tous super bien avec une conomie qui pte le feu, avec une crise qui ne s'ternise qu'en Europe  cause de l'euro. 

C'est l'avantage avec les gens comme a, au final, pourquoi s'emmerder  argumenter alors qu'il se contredit tout seul. ^^

----------


## Ryu2000

> Mais bon qu'attends tu pour partir de la France et quitter cette mchante UE


Les gens sont, le plus souvent, trs attach  leur racine.
Je ne vois pas pourquoi je quitterai la France, de toute faon c'est pourrie partout ailleurs.
Bon c'est vrai que a fait chier de voir par qui on est gouvern et tout a, mais il y aura peut tre une rvolution un jour, on sait pas.
Si tout va bien, l'UE mourra avant la France (je suis optimiste).
Ou si la France quitte l'UE, elle mourra  ce moment l.




> Il me semble que le japon est un cas particulier car sa dette est dtenue  80% par des entreprises prives japonaise.


Les japonais ont bouff tout leur pargne, ils ont plus rien.
Ceux qui grent la banque centrale ne font que des QE, en alternance avec les USA.
Des tudes ont t ralis et la conclusion est que les QE ne servent  rien.
Et pourtant les banques centrales ne font que a, elles pensent qu' force de faire la mme chose ils auront un rsultat diffrent.

Le Japon est un pays qui vieillit, l-bas on vend plus de couche pour vieux que de couche pour bb.




> Le fait d'avoir des dettes est un signe d'investissement quelque part.


lol !
Les USA s'endettent de 10$ pour crer 1$ de PIB.
Va demander aux chefs d'entreprise si ils font a ^^




> C'est surtout qu'au final, si aucun pays au monde n'a une conomie qui va bien, pourquoi nous saouler  vouloir sortir de l'euro, puisque mme les pays hors-euro ne vont pas bien ?


Parce qu'on pourrait rcuprer du contrle, au lieu de regarder le mur approcher  grande vitesse, on pourrait contrler nous mme notre crash dans le mur.
J'ai le sentiment que l'UE a t voulu par les USA pour freiner les pays europens.
Parce qu'on se fait bien tous niquer.
 cause de l'UE on ne contrle plus rien, on ne peut pas faire de protectionnisme, on ne peut pas grer notre monnaie ni nos frontires, on ne fait que subir. (bientt le CETA putain de bordel de merde !)




> D'ailleurs tu remarqueras qu'il tient l le discours inverse de ce qu'il dit habituellement, o il nous raconte que les pays hors-UE vont tous super bien avec une conomie qui pte le feu, avec une crise qui ne s'ternise qu'en Europe  cause de l'euro.


Menteur.
Je n'ai jamais dis qu'en dehors de l'UE les choses allaient bien.
En ralit, si vous cherchez, j'ai mme dj dis que quitter l'UE pourrait agraver notre situation (de toute faon l'UE essaierait de nous pourrir comme elle essaie de la faire avec le RU).
*J'ai toujours dis qu'il y avait une crise mondiale et une crise de l'UE et que quitter l'UE ne nous sauvera pas automatiquement.*

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Je n'ai jamais dis qu'en dehors de l'UE les choses allaient bien.
> En ralit, si vous cherchez, j'ai mme dj dis que quitter l'UE pourrait agraver notre situation (de toute faon l'UE essaierait de nous pourrir comme elle essaie de la faire avec le RU).
> *J'ai toujours dis qu'il y avait une crise mondiale et une crise de l'UE et que quitter l'UE ne nous sauvera pas automatiquement.*


 ::ptdr::  Si, a, c'est pas un retournement de veste...  ::ptdr::

----------


## Ryu2000

> Si, a, c'est pas un retournement de veste...


C'est dommage que je n'arrive pas  faire de recherche efficace dans mes mes messages.
Mais *je sais*, que j'ai dj cris, dans ce forum, le passage que vous avez mis en gras, il y a longtemps.

===
Edit :



> Je reconnais que nous somme dans une grave crise conomique  l'chelle mondiale, donc mme sans l'UE nous serions dans la merde.
> Mais je pense qu'il y a galement une crise au sein de l'UE, ce qui fait que nous nous tapons 2 crises simultanment.


Zblah !

Vous noterez que le 21/10/2016 se trouve avant le 12/01/2018.
Donc il est o le retournement de veste ?
videment que je n'ai jamais ni qu'il y avait une crise mondiale... (C'est vident comme truc, on ne peut pas le louper... Tous les pays sont endetts  fond (mme la Libye depuis la mort de Kadhafi). Il y a taux ngatif maintenant c'est pour dire si les choses vont mal...)
J'ai cit la dette publique US plusieurs fois...

J'ai dis plusieurs fois que sortir de l'UE n'tait pas une solution miracle.
En dehors de l'UE on serait toujours dans la merde.
Mais on pourrait crer notre *propre monnaie* et faire nos lois.
Tout les conomistes reconnaissent que l'euro est un chec et une mauvaise ide depuis le dpart.
Il y a juste ceux qui disent "c'est trop tard vous tes tous foutu" et ceux qui disent qu'on peut encore en sortir.

----------


## liberal1

> Ceux qui grent la banque centrale ne font que des QE, en alternance avec les USA.
> Des tudes ont t ralis et la conclusion est que les QE ne servent  rien.


Cela ne sert  rien pour TOI. (Cela t'appauvrit en fait.)

Pour celui qui a accs  ce crdit gratuit, c'est cool.




> Les USA s'endettent de 10$ pour crer 1$ de PIB.


La mthode "democrat" est la relance par la dette. C'est tout ce que Obama a fait.

Aujourd'hui, la croissance repart, parce que la mthode Trump marche, parce que le libralisme marche.




> J'ai le sentiment que l'UE a t voulu par les USA pour freiner les pays europens.


Les USA n'ont aucun intrt  long terme  ruiner l'Europe.

Le Prsident Trump va renforcer les pays d'Europe en donnant le bon exemple et en discrditant dfinitivement la Lugenpresse.




> Il y a taux ngatif maintenant c'est pour dire si les choses vont mal...)


Parce que les "lites" sont keynsiennes; donc elles trouvent a gnial.




> Mais on pourrait crer notre *propre monnaie* et faire nos lois.


Pour quoi faire? Pour faire encore pire que dans l'Union?

----------


## Ryu2000

> Pour celui qui a accs  ce crdit gratuit, c'est cool.


Pour les putains de riches tasuniens qui rachtent des choses qui ont de la vraie valeur (comme l'immobilier) avec leur saloperie de billet de Monopoly, ouais effectivement c'est bien.
Les crdit illimit a sert aussi  faire durer les guerres et  tuer plus de monde.
Si il n'y avait pas de banque pour prter de l'argent, les guerres mondiales auraient dur 3 semaines.
Au bout d'un moment les tats n'auraient plus les moyens de payer les salaires des soldats.




> La mthode "democrat" est la relance par la dette. C'est tout ce que Obama a fait.


Non, c'tait comme a avant Obama, c'est comme a aprs lui et ce n'est pas propre aux USA, la banque centrale japonaise et la BCE font tourner la planche  billet.
Tu crois que c'est quoi les 80 milliards de dette qu'on rachte chaque mois ?
La BCE rachte-t-elle 70 milliards de dettes chaque mois ?




> Aujourd'hui, la croissance repart, parce que la mthode Trump marche, parce que le libralisme marche.


Mais arrtez...
La croissance ne repart absolument pas et elle n'est pas prte de repartir...
Trump va endetter le pays encore plus qu'Obama.
Son programme cote super chre, il veut rparer les infrastructures... Vu l'tat du pays a va coter la blinde.




> Les USA n'ont aucun intrt  long terme  ruiner l'Europe.


Si, pour viter d'tre les derniers.
Les USA savent qu'ils ne font pas le poids face  la Chine.
Mais ils ont russi  faire en sorte que l'Europe ne passe jamais devant les USA !
A cause de l'UE on est condamn  tre domin par les USA.




> Le Prsident Trump va renforcer les pays d'Europe en donnant le bon exemple et en discrditant dfinitivement la Lugenpresse.


Les gros pays de l'UE, n'aime pas Trump, ils n'aiment pas sa politique et ne suivront jamais son exemple.

Les ides de Trump (qui ont motiv les tasuniens), c'est l'inverse des ides de l'UE.
Trump veut faire du protectionnisme, quand l'UE est anti protectionnisme.

Trump c'est le gars qui veut mettre des taxes  l'important pour favoriser la production locale (ce qui est plein de bon sens).
Donc l'inverse de l'UE.




> Pour quoi faire? Pour faire encore pire que dans l'Union?


La meilleur mtaphore c'est : Il y a 28 personnes, toutes de nationalit diffrentes et on les forces tous  porter la mme pointure de chaussure (qui a t dcid par l'allemand), tout le monde est inconfortable.

Un pays doit contrler sa monnaie, c'est la base d'une nation (a et les frontires).

----------


## liberal1

> Les crdit illimit a sert aussi  faire durer les guerres et  tuer plus de monde.


N'importe quoi




> Si il n'y avait pas de banque pour prter de l'argent, les guerres mondiales auraient dur 3 semaines.


Les banques ne prtent que l'argent dont elles disposent (sauf les banques centrales).




> Au bout d'un moment les tats n'auraient plus les moyens de payer les salaires des soldats.


Dlire absolu

*Tu ne fais que dfendre le systme en place de crdit virtuel*. Le crdit virtuel ne cre rien, il *dtruit*.

Pour mener une guerre, il faut *beaucoup* construire.

Si tu dis que le crdit virtuel permet de soutenir l'effort de guerre c'est que tu penses que a marche.

En bref, tu ne comprends pas le sens de tes argument.




> Non, c'tait comme a avant Obama, c'est comme a aprs lui et ce n'est pas propre aux USA, la banque centrale japonaise et la BCE font tourner la planche  billet.


Moins




> La croissance ne repart absolument pas et elle n'est pas prte de repartir...


Qu'est-ce qui te fait dire a?




> Trump va endetter le pays encore plus qu'Obama.
> Son programme cote super chre, il veut rparer les infrastructures... Vu l'tat du pays a va coter la blinde.


Les USA ont les moyens. Tu n'as pas vu *ce que Donald Trump a construit*?




> Les USA savent qu'ils ne font pas le poids face  la Chine.


Faire le poids en quoi?

C'est quoi "faire le poids"?




> Mais ils ont russi  faire en sorte que l'Europe ne passe jamais devant les USA !


On aurait pu en France en gnie gntique agricole.

*L'agitation de Joseph Bov a t tlguide par les USA?*




> Les gros pays de l'UE, n'aime pas Trump, ils n'aiment pas sa politique et ne suivront jamais son exemple.


Les russites fulgurantes de Trump ne pourront pas tre dissimules et la propagande digne de celle de l'URSS sous Staline ne pourra pas durer!




> Les ides de Trump (qui ont motiv les tasuniens), c'est l'inverse des ides de l'UE.


Pas exactement : *Donald Trump veut libraliser l'assurance sant* (principal point de son programme : abolir "Obamacare") ce qui est le loi europenne aussi (mais non appliqu en France, en violation totale des rgles de libre concurrence europenne).

Les conservateurs amricains sont libraux alors que la "droite" franaise est ANTI librale.




> Trump veut faire du protectionnisme, quand l'UE est anti protectionnisme.


Mouais, aucun rapport.

Les USA sont le "gendarme du monde". L'Europe?




> Trump c'est le gars qui veut mettre des taxes  l'important pour favoriser la production locale (ce qui est plein de bon sens).


Dans ce cas gnral, non, c'est dbile.

Mais taxer les socits aussi.

----------


## Grogro

> *L'agitation de Joseph Bov a t tlguide par les USA?*


Et en bon propagandiste de Trump, qui au passage n'a strictement rien fait en un an  part jouer au golf, baisser son froc devant le "deep state" avant mme son investiture (noconservateurs et Goldman Sach, lui qui s'est fait lire sur la promesse de "drain the swamp"), et s'aliner ses allis les uns aprs les autres, tu dois bien savoir par qui, puisque c'est un des ennemis les plus acharns (et puissant) de Trump.

----------


## Jon Shannow

J'adore quand 2 trolls se chamaillent ...  ::ptdr::

----------


## Ryu2000

> Si tu dis que le crdit virtuel permet de soutenir l'effort de guerre c'est que tu penses que a marche.


La FED produit des dollars  l'infini, avec cet argent les USA peuvent financer des guerres :





> Moins


Il faut faire des phrases compltes qui ont un sens, sinon c'est hyper compliqu de rpondre en citant...
Le programme de Trump cote plus chre que le programme d'Obama.
Vous verrez en 2021, il faudra comparer :
- de combien Obama a creus la dette de 2008  2012
- de combien Obama a creus la dette de 2012  2016
- de combien Trump a creus la dette de 2016  2020


De toute faon peu importe le prsident, la dette augmente de plus en plus vite.
Et on parle de dette publique, mais il faut ajouter dette des entreprises + dette des mnages.




> Les USA ont les moyens. Tu n'as pas vu *ce que Donald Trump a construit*?


La dette publique des USA est suprieur  : $20 600 000 000 000.
Ils ont les moyens parce qu'ils s'endettent  fond.
Ils s'endettent parce que la FED crer des dollars.




> Faire le poids en quoi?


La chine est la locomotive de la croissance du monde.
C'est l-bas que tout est fabriqu.
Il y a des gens qui bossent l-bas.




> Les russites fulgurantes de Trump ne pourront pas tre dissimules et la propagande digne de celle de l'URSS sous Staline ne pourra pas durer!


Tu risque d'tre du en 2021 quand il y aura le bilan de 4 ans de Trump.




> Dans ce cas gnral, non, c'est dbile.


Le protectionnisme c'est toujours tip-top, c'est la base.
USA : Taxes imposes  des importations d'acier d'Europe et d'Asie
Le protectionnisme de Trump fait-il vraiment revenir des emplois aux Etats-Unis?

Parce que *le libre change, a avantage les pays qui exploitent le peuple et polluent  fond.*
Il y a des pays qui font pousser des trucs en utilisant la blinde de produit chimique et au final ce sera moins chre que les bons produits franais.
L'UE est super contente, grce aux CETA il y a encore plus de produits qui partiront du continent amricain pour aller au continent europen, c'est cool a ne va pas polluer du tout...

Le protectionnisme est cologique, vu que les produits font le moins de route possible.




> Une croissance ridicule, donc.


La croissance est plus faible qu'on essaie de nous le faire croire (c'est comme le chmage qui est beaucoup plus lev que ce qu'on nous dit).
Macron ou un autre, de toute faon, il n'existe pas de solution miracle qui pourrait sauver la France... Si des solutions existaient ne ne pourrions de toute faon pas les mettre en place.
La plupart des pays sont, en ralit, en rcession depuis longtemps...
Nous sommes en dcroissance (ou croissance ngative comme on dit ^^).

----------


## liberal1

> C'tait pas a le truc, c'tait les marchs qui menaaient de chuter en cas de victoire du FN.


Le FN tant un nime parti d'ultragauche, c'est un peu normal.




> Aucun pays ne se porte conomiquement bien, c'est une crise globale, caus par la finance, les banques et les gouvernements.


Qu'est-ce que "la finance"?




> Aucun pays ne se porte conomiquement bien, c'est une crise globale, caus par la finance, les banques et les gouvernements.


Crise cause par l'tatisme, le statisme, la promotion de l'nergie "renouvelable", etc.




> En plus  cause du mondialisme quand il y a un problme quelque part il se repend partout, c'est donc bien de la merde.
> *Les banques dpendent des autres banques* (d'ailleurs a pourrait faire un magnifique effet domino si une grosse banque faisait faillite)


Ben non, c'est pas possible puisque les banques ont cr de l'argent... 




> L'conomie Russe souffre  cause des sanctions qu'on lui inflige, mais elle ne se porte pas trop mal.


Heu si, c'est une catastrophe mme sans les sanctions.




> Les conomies qui vont le plus mal c'est :
> 1. Japon
> 2. USA


En quoi les USA vont mal?

----------


## Zirak

Juste sur cette btise l :




> Le protectionnisme est cologique, vu que les produits font le moins de route possible.


C'est quoi le rapport ? 

C'est pas parce que tu vas mettre une taxe  l'importation que ton produit n'aura pas fait 50 fois le tour du globe avant d'arriver en France.

De mme que pour viter cette taxe, la France ne se mettra pas  produire de tout et ne deviendra pas compltement autonome, la tu rves tout debout, protectionnisme ou pas, il y a pleins de choses que nous ne produiront pas, et que nous continueront d'importer, sauf que nous les paierons plus cher...

----------


## Ryu2000

> Qu'est-ce que "la finance"?


L dans le contexte c'est : les banques, les traders, les oprations pourris comme les CDS, ou les assurances vies, la cration de dette, etc.
Les banques centrales font n'importe : du Quantitative Easing.
Renseignez-vous sur la crise de 2008, a n'a fait qu'empirer depuis...

La finance c'tait l'ennemi d'Hollande ^^  ::lol:: 
Hollande le type qui a particip  la cration de Macron quand mme, un employ random de chez Rothschild.
C'est marrant comme on peut promettre n'importe quoi pendant une campagne et faire exactement l'inverse une fois en place (c'est a la Dmocratie moderne  :8-): ).




> Ben non, c'est pas possible puisque les banques ont cr de l'argent...


Crer de l'argent c'est crer de la dette.




> En quoi les USA vont mal?


Le pays est endett  fond.
Le peuple souffre.
Je ne sais pas si vous avez vu les vidos, mais certains coins de Los Angeles ressemble  un pays du tiers monde.



Quand t'as plus de 20 milles milliards de dette public, c'est que la situation est grave.

Il doit y avoir dans les 40 millions d'tasuniens qui survivent grce aux food stamps :
45 million Americans rely on food stamps, 1 million about to lose them  report




> C'est pas parce que tu vas mettre une taxe  l'importation que ton produit n'aura pas fait 50 fois le tour du globe avant d'arriver en France.


Bien-sre que si...
Le truc c'est de dire "ce qu'on produit en France on ne l'importe pas", c'est du bon sens. (ils le font en Suisse)
Les taxes sont sur ce qu'on produit en France.

On importe du lait, alors qu'on produit du lait.
On importe des fruits qui viennent d'Espagne, je ne sais pas si vous rendez compte.
L bas a pousse en serre, dans de la laine de roche, avec des produits chimique et des pesticides, c'est dgueulasse. (en plus ils exploitent des pauvres)

----------


## liberal1

> L dans le contexte c'est : les banques, les traders, les oprations pourris comme les CDS, ou les assurances vies, la cration de dette, etc.


Quel est le souci avec les CDS? 




> Les banques centrales font n'importe : du Quantitative Easing.


Certes




> La finance c'tait l'ennemi d'Hollande ^^


Un vrai comique celui l




> Je ne sais pas si vous avez vu les vidos, mais certains coins de Los Angeles ressemble  un pays du tiers monde.


Los Angeles = ville uber gochiste = dsastre




> Il doit y avoir dans les 40 millions d'tasuniens qui survivent grce aux food stamps :


En chute libre, effet Trump




> On importe du lait, alors qu'on produit du lait.


On importe du lait d'o?

En quoi c'est mal? 




> On importe des fruits qui viennent d'Espagne, je ne sais pas si vous rendez compte.


Et c'est mal?

----------


## liberal1

> La FED produit des dollars  l'infini, avec cet argent les USA peuvent financer des guerres :


Financ par *qui*?




> Le programme de Trump cote plus chre que le programme d'Obama.


Source?




> La chine est la locomotive de la croissance du monde.


La Chine fait la croissance au crochet des l'Occident.




> Le protectionnisme c'est toujours tip-top, c'est la base.


Non, c'est de baisser les taxes.

----------


## micka132

> Financ par *qui*?


Je ne rponds pas  la place de Ryu sur son point prcis, par contre je te pose la question : qui est-ce qui produit de la richesse?
Celui qui finance, ou celui qui travaille?

----------


## liberal1

> Premire impression...
> 
> C'est un peu le foutoir.
> Le FN ne sort pas super grani de cette fin de campagne.


C'est sr qu'admettre que Mlenchon n'est pas si mal ne pouvait que renforcer l'impression (vraie) que le FN est un parti d'ultra gauche.




> Je ne rponds pas  la place de Ryu sur son point prcis, par contre je te pose la question : qui est-ce qui produit de la richesse?
> Celui qui finance, ou celui qui travaille?


Les deux; surtout, *la rencontre d'individus libres qui changent librement*.

----------


## Zirak

> Bien-sre que si...
> Le truc c'est de dire "ce qu'on produit en France on ne l'importe pas", c'est du bon sens. (ils le font en Suisse)
> Les taxes sont sur ce qu'on produit en France.


Et tu sais qu'on ne produit plus grand chose en France ? Qu'on fait surtout dans le tertiaire / service ? Et que donc tu auras une taxe sur une majorit de produits ?  ::roll:: 






> On importe du lait, alors qu'on produit du lait.
> On importe des fruits qui viennent d'Espagne, *je ne sais pas si vous rendez compte.*


Oh mon dieu c'est pas vrai ! 

 ::mouarf:: 





> L bas a pousse en serre, dans de la laine de roche, avec des produits chimique et des pesticides, c'est dgueulasse. (en plus ils exploitent des pauvres)


Comme les gros producteurs chez nous quoi... A te lire on dirait que tous les producteurs franais font du Bio de qualit... Non, c'est la mme merde sous serre que chez les espagnols, c'est juste que chez nous on le produit pour plus cher...  ::aie:: 

Oui on a des normes plus strictes que d'autres pays sur certains produits mais cela ne signifie pas pour autant que l'on produit de la qualit. Si tu prends ce qui est accept dans les normes, et un produit Bio qu ia t cultiv sans additif ni rien, il y a encore de la marge. 

Et puis tu oublies toujours le double-effet kiss kool, si tu sors de l'UE, pour pouvoir faire du protectionnisme, tu oublies que tes anciens copains de l'UE vont donc en faire eux-aussi  ton encontre, ce qui pourrait rduire tes exportations.

Donc "le protectionnisme c'est tip-top", bah non. C'est plus compliqu que a.

----------


## BenoitM

> Et tu sais qu'on ne produit plus grand chose en France ? Qu'on fait surtout dans le tertiaire / service ? Et que donc tu auras une taxe sur une majorit de produits ?


Ben on va rouvrir les mines de charbons, on va trouver du fer, de l'or, de l'uranium, et mme du ptrole.  ::):

----------


## micka132

> Les deux; surtout, *la rencontre d'individus libres qui changent librement*.


Le truc qui me chagrine dans cette histoire c'est l'objet mme de l'change.
Dans un monde parfaitement libre, auquel tout bon libral devrait aspirer, l'objet de l'change devrait tre lui meme libre, dans le sens o n'importe qui en thorie, devrait pouvoir le le crer/rcolter. 
Or dans nos socits il est* interdit* de crer de la monnaie (sauf pour certains...).
Faire du libralisme en se basant sur des changes dont les ds sont pips ne peut que mal finir ( un peu comme toute les ides en isme !).

----------


## liberal1

> Comme les gros producteurs chez nous quoi... A te lire on dirait que tous les producteurs franais font du Bio de qualit...


Quel est l'intrt du "bio"?

----------


## DevTroglodyte

> Non, c'est la mme merde sous serre que chez les espagnols, c'est juste que chez nous on le produit pour plus cher...


Oui, on a moins de clandestins  exploiter  faire travailler dans les serres, par chez nous  ::aie::

----------


## liberal1

> Le truc qui me chagrine dans cet histoire c'est l'objet mme de l'change.
> Dans un monde parfaitement libre, auquel tout bon libral devrait aspirer, l'objet de l'change devrait tre lui meme libre, dans le sens o n'importe qui en thorie, devrait pouvoir le le crer/rcolter. 
> Or dans nos socit il est* interdit* de crer de la monnaie (sauf pour certains...).


Quelle interdiction?

----------


## Ryu2000

> Financ par *qui*?


Comment a financ par qui ?
La FED est une entreprise prive/publique, c'est une banque centrale qui crer de l'argent depuis le 15 aot 1971 (avant le dollar est *as good as gold*, aprs c'est du vent).






> La Chine fait la croissance au crochet des l'Occident.


C'est a d'tre mondialiste...
Les entreprises US se sont dit "Tient on va faire fabriquer par des asiatiques, ils cotent moins chre".
Et ben maintenant il n'y a plus de boulot en occident...

L'industrie du service tu parles d'un truc...
C'est a votre cration de richesse aujourd'hui ?




> c'est de baisser les taxes.


Il faut ramasser assez d'argent pour faire tourner le systme.
Les taxes sont ncessaire pour plein de trucs.
Mais bon c'est vrai qu'elles sont mal utilis, et que a fait chier que tout augmente sous Macron... (et en plus il veut faire passer les routes de 90 km/h  80 km/h  ::pleure:: ).




> Celui qui finance, ou celui qui travaille?


Pour moi bien souvent celui qui finance c'est un pur parasite.
Ce sont les travailleurs qui crer de la richesse relle.




> Et tu sais qu'on ne produit plus grand chose en France ?


Non mais on ne mettrait pas de taxes sur ce qu'on ne produit pas...
Ce serait qu'on produise  nouveau en France, sinon on va tous finir sans emploi.




> A te lire on dirait que tous les producteurs franais font du Bio de qualit...


L'ocan de plastique espagnole c'est quand mme quelque chose.
Et en France on a un truc gnial appel AOP, ce sont des rgles hyper strict pour produire des produits locaux de qualit exceptionnel, et on accepte pas n'importe quoi. (souvent c'est strict au niveau des produits chimique)




> Et puis tu oublies toujours le double-effet kiss kool, si tu sors de l'UE, pour pouvoir faire du protectionnisme, tu oublies que tes anciens copains de l'UE vont donc en faire eux-aussi  ton encontre, ce qui pourrait rduire tes exportations.


On fera des traits avec plein de pays comme c'est dj le cas aujourd'hui.
Le Made In France, a peut tre du haut de gamme dans plein de domaines (Vin, Fromage, Cannabis, Gastronomie, Aronautique, Nuclaire, Armement, etc) comme le "Made In Germany" dans l'automobile.




> Donc "le protectionnisme c'est tip-top", bah non. C'est plus compliqu que a.


Moi je suis surtout touch par la cause cologique et c'est triste d'augmenter le nombre de bateaux entre l'Amrique et l'Europe, et entre le Japon et l'Europe.
On va se taper la viande aux hormones du continent amricain qui cote rien  produire par rapport  la viande franaise.

Quand je parle du protectionnisme c'est surtout du point de vue des USA, qui veulent faire revenir le travail chez eux, au lieu de faire bosser des pauvres  leur place.
Le problme c'est les grosse multinationales, qui font tout pour maximiser le profit.
Le gars seul qui crer son entreprise va ramer  fond pour gnrer aucun profit parce que tout part en impt.
Alors que la grosse entreprise exploite des chinois, des mexicains et tout ce que tu veux et ne paie pas d'impt.




> Ben on va rouvrir les mines de charbons, on va trouver du fer, de l'or, de l'uranium, et mme du ptrole.


J'ai vu un documentaire sur les Gaulois, ils avaient dvelopper des technologies impressionantes pour l'poque pour ramasser de l'or.
Les gaulois au-del du mythe

Pour l'uranium on peut se rapprocher de l'Iran, c'est toujours notre pote, mme aprs ce qu'a fait General Motors...




> Quel est l'intrt du "bio"?


Tu ne pollues pas en le produisant, et tu ne deviens pas malade en le mangeant.

Parce que les pesticides qu'on utilise pendant la culture se retrouvent dans le produit final.
Donc continuez  bouffer des plantes OGM arros au round up, de toute faon vous avez dj un cancer que vous ignorez probablement encore...

----------


## micka132

> Quelle interdiction?


Ah ben comme la dernire fois, dans ton univers parallele tu as le droit de faire des billets. On ne pourra jamais savoir toute les particularits de ton monde !

Pour le fun :



> Dans son essence, la cration montaire ex nihilo actuelle par le systme bancaire est identique, je n'hsite pas  le dire pour bien faire comprendre ce qui est rellement en cause,  la cration de monnaie par des faux-monnayeurs, si justement condamne par la loi. Concrtement elle aboutit aux mmes rsultats. La seule diffrence est que ceux qui en profitent sont diffrents.

----------


## BenoitM

> Pour l'uranium on peut se rapprocher de l'Iran, c'est toujours notre pote, mme aprs ce qu'a fait General Motors...


Ah on peut faire des changes commerciaux avec l'Iran? Ca doit tre parce que c'est juste des "fanatiques" chiites et non sunnites :p
Bon c'est juste une dictature o les femmes sont obliges de mettre le voile mais heureusement pas  la burka donc ca va...

Vu que tu dois trouver des tonnes d'or pour bas ton argent dessus, jespre qu'elle sont miraculeuses tes mthodes gauloises...
Et je me demande ce qu'attend la France pour les utiliss ca aurait permis de rduire sa dette  ::ptdr::

----------


## Ryu2000

> Et je me demande ce qu'attend la France pour les utiliss ca aurait permis de rduire sa dette


Non mais je parlais de technologie cr il y a trs longtemps par les Gaulois, a n'a rien a voir avec le stock d'or d'aujourd'hui...
Les Romains essayaient de faire passer les Gaulois pour des brut, comme les Gaulois avaient de l'or, les Romains essayaient de faire croire qu'en France il suffisait de se baisser pour trouver de l'or (je raconte hyper mal...).
Regardez le documentaire d'Art ce sera beaucoup plus clair.




> Ah on peut faire des changes commerciaux avec Iran ?


L'Iran est un grand partenaire commercial de la France.
Un des plus gros client de Peugeot, c'est dans notre intrt de prserver cette relation.

La France est bien proche du Qatar, de l'Arabie Saoudite et d'Isral, donc niveau fanatisme on est pas mal.
Contrairement aux pays susnomm l'Iran n'emmerde personne.

############
Edit :
Une news qui parle d'Iran :
Les ventes de Renault dopes par la Russie et l'Iran
############

===
Et sinon il y a 2 histoires  propos de l'or que j'aime bien rappeller :
1. De Gaule  envoyer les bateaux militaire franais pour changer le surplus de dollar Franais contre de l'or (parce que le dollar allait perdre de la valeur)
De Gaulle et lor de la France



> Nanmoins, convaincu que lor est le seul actif  qui ne change pas de nature , le Gnral de Gaulle prit des mesures pour reconstituer les rserves dor de la France. *Ainsi, il a vite rapatri lor dpos auprs de la Banque fdrale de rserve  New York. Rien quen 1965 par exemple, la Marine franaise a rapatri 150 millions de dollars dor*.


2. L'****** de Sarkozy a brad 600 tonnes d'or franais pour acheter des dollars sans valeur... (haute trahison)
Quand Nicolas Sarkozy vendait l'or franais pour une poigne de cacahutes



> *En mai 2004, Nicolas Sarkozy, alors ministre de l'Economie, annonce la vente de 500  600 tonnes d'or de la Banque de France sur 5 ans*. La France pourra placer l'argent ainsi dgag sur des devises et des placements obligataires, dont les intrts serviront  rduire la dette. Une erreur d'apprciation que met en avant la Cour des comptes dans son rapport annuel.


En 2002 la monnaie d'Argentine a perdu beaucoup de valeur.
En Allemagne en 1923 il y a galement eu de l'hyperinflation.
a finira par arriver au dollar et  l'euro, mais l'or aura toujours normment de valeur.

Quoi que l au lieu de faire de l'hyperinflation on fait des taux ngatif...

----------


## fredoche

> a fait 10 que nous sommes en train de nous enfoncer dans une crise,  aucun moment nous en sommes sortie.
> Quel pays se porte bien conomiquement aujourd'hui ?
> Qu'est-ce qui vous fait dire que la crise est derrire nous ?


Quand cesseras-tu d'tre naf ?
La  crise pour qui, pour quoi ? Tu dis "nous" ? Tu fais quoi dans la vie ?

----------


## Ryu2000

> La crise pour qui, pour quoi ? Tu dis "nous" ?


Les nations sont endetts auprs des banques.
La dette est partout.
L'argent que l'ont met sur nos comptes est utilis par les banques pour acheter de la dette.
Si vous contractez une assurance vie, la banque va prendre cet argent pour acheter de la dette.

Ensuite l'UE impose l'austrit. (une stratgie qui ne peut pas fonctionner, demandez aux Grecs)
Il y a une histoire de dficit publique qui doit tre en dessous de 3%.

Notre gouvernement utilise la dette comme prtexte, pour augmenter les impts et les taxes, pour supprimer des postes de fonctionnaires, pour diminuer les aides, etc.
Les tats ne peuvent pas s'endetter  l'infini, au bout d'un moment il faut perdre confiance dans le systme conomique.
Pourquoi est-ce qu'on croit que le dollar a de la valeur ?
C'est que du papier imprim  l'infini...

Et en parallle les mdias et les politiques nous disent que tout va bien.
Que la croissance repart  fond, que le chmage a disparu.
Ceux qui ont de l'espoir dans l'avenir sont naf.




> Tu fais quoi dans la vie ?


Ingnieur dveloppement, mais je ne vois pas en quoi c'est pertinent.

----------


## fredoche

> Les banques ne prtent que l'argent dont elles disposent (sauf les banques centrales).


Tu pourrais dvelopper ce que tu veux dire ici ?

----------


## fredoche

> Les nations sont endetts auprs des banques.
> La dette est partout.
> L'argent que l'ont met sur nos comptes est utilis par les banques pour acheter de la dette.
> Si vous contractez une assurance vie, la banque va prendre cet argent pour acheter de la dette.


La banque achtera ce que tu lui demandes, en bon commercial, elle te vend ce que tu veux lui acheter
C'est quoi le problme de la dette ?
j'ai construit une maison en m'endettant, je pourrais aujourd'hui la payer cash pour ce qui reste, pourtant je prfre conserver ma dette, bizarre non ?

Cette dette  n'existe pas, si on se donne les moyens de faire payer ceux qui piquent dans les caisses depuis des annes, mais qui fait l'effort, qui ?




> Ensuite l'UE impose l'austrit. (une stratgie qui ne peut pas fonctionner, demandez aux Grecs)
> Il y a une histoire de dficit publique qui doit tre en dessous de 3%.


bah tu sais quoi, depuis 2008, et sans vrifier quoi que ce soit, je suis sur que ce n'est jamais arriv pour la France, et probablement rarement avant, depuis que cette rgle existe




> Notre gouvernement utilise la dette comme prtexte, pour augmenter les impts et les taxes, pour supprimer des postes de fonctionnaires, pour diminuer les aides, etc.
> Les tats ne peuvent pas s'endetter  l'infini, au bout d'un moment il faut perdre confiance dans le systme conomique.
> Pourquoi est-ce qu'on croit que le dollar a de la valeur ?
> C'est que du papier imprim  l'infini...


Si tu vas en balade aux states, tu verras ce qu'on fera de ton uro, ou de ta livre. A mon avis, tu connaitras alors la valeur du dollar comme monnaie d'change




> Et en parallle les mdias et les politiques nous disent que tout va bien.
> Que la croissance repart  fond, que le chmage a disparu.
> Ceux qui ont de l'espoir dans l'avenir sont naf.


Pourquoi tu les coutes ? Surtout que c'est les mmes qui te disent que tu es, que _nous_ sommes en crise.
Et personne ne dit que tout va bien, o as tu vu jouer cela chez nos politiques ? Qui dit cela stp ? C'est leur fond de commerce la peur...

Moi  46 ans, je crois que a fait 35 ans que j'entends parler de la crise, plus ou moins fortes, mais la crise quoi... depuis 1982, 1 an aprs le premier gouvernement de gauche de la 5e rpublique,  mon avis  proximit de la premire dvaluation montaire de ce gouvernement.

Des crises cologiques et environnementales, oui certainement... Pour le reste l'conomie librale et globalise tourne  plein rgime n'est ce pas ?




> Ingnieur dveloppement, mais je ne vois pas en quoi c'est pertinent.


C'est pertinent pour le "nous" utilis prcdemment
Souffres tu rellement de la crise mon petit ? Ou bien les choses ne vont pas si mal pour toi ?

----------


## DevTroglodyte

> Les Romains essayaient de faire passer les Gaulois pour des brut, comme les Gaulois avaient de l'or, les Romains essayaient de faire croire qu'en France il suffisait de se baisser pour trouver de l'or (je raconte hyper mal...).


Surtout que "la France", a n'existait pas,  l'poque. C'est un concept finalement relativement pas si vieux (en gros, a date de quand le roi des Francs a dcid d'arrter de se faire marcher sur les pieds et de rcuprer les duchs / comts de l'hexagone)

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Et en France on a un truc gnial appel AOP, ce sont des rgles hyper strict pour produire des produits locaux de qualit exceptionnel, et on accepte pas n'importe quoi. (souvent c'est strict au niveau des produits chimique)


AOP signifie juste Appellation d'Origine Protge. C'est une norme europenne, et l'Espagne (et tous les autres pays de l'UE) ont des produits AOP.
Et AOP ne signifie pas, non plus, bio. Mais simplement que ces produits bnficient d'une protection et que si d'autres rgions/pays fabriquent aussi ce genre de produits, ils ne peuvent pas bnficier de cette appellation. Rien de plus.




> Non mais je parlais de technologie cr il y a trs longtemps par les Gaulois, a n'a rien a voir avec le stock d'or d'aujourd'hui...


C'est bien connu, les gaulois avaient invent l'lectricit et tout et tout... 



> Les Romains essayaient de faire passer les Gaulois pour des *brut*,


Comme le cidre ou le champagne...  ::ptdr::

----------


## liberal1

> L'argent que l'ont met sur nos comptes est utilis par les banques pour acheter de la dette.


Et?

 quoi voudrais-tu qu'il serve, cet argent?




> Si vous contractez une assurance vie, la banque va prendre cet argent pour acheter de la dette.


L'assurance vie n'est PAS un produit financier.

*C'est  celui qui prend une assurance vie de CHOISIR un produit financer.*




> Ensuite l'UE impose l'austrit.


Non. *Il n'y a pas d'austrit en Europe. C'est bien le problme.*




> (une stratgie qui ne peut pas fonctionner, demandez aux Grecs)


Ah bon, qu'est-ce qui est arriv aux Grecs?




> Il y a une histoire de dficit publique qui doit tre en dessous de 3%.


Et *c'est de l'austrit de dpenser beaucoup plus que ce qu'on a?*




> Notre gouvernement utilise la dette comme prtexte, pour augmenter les impts et les taxes, pour supprimer des postes de fonctionnaires, pour diminuer les aides, etc.


Il ne faut pas diminuer les aides et le nombre de fonctionnaires?

----------


## Grogro

> Quel baissage de froc?
> Quels allis?


C'est incroyable  quel point tu ne connais mme pas ta propre idole. Tu ne connais rien de sa campagne lectorale de Trump (sincre j'en suis convaincu). Tu ne connais rien aux obsessions de l'alt-right, de Steve Bannon, de Breitbart, dont certaines sont dlirantes, certaines sont justifies. Est-ce que tu comprends seulement quelque chose aux dynamiques qui ont port Trump au pouvoir ? Contre l'establishment dmocrate ET rpublicain ? Est-ce que tu sais ce que sont ceux qu'on appelle les noconservateurs, contre qui Trump a port le fer avec acharnement pendant les primaires (entre autres la clique Bush qui a provoqu deux guerres au MO sur des fakes news et ruin l'Amrique) ? Puis pendant la campagne contre Clinton (neocon elle aussi) ? Trump qui abandonne Michael Flynn au premier coup de vent sans mme combattre ? Trump qui remet les neocons au pouvoir aussitt lu alors qu'il avait pass deux ans  les combattre ? Trump qui place Goldman Sachs au pouvoir, encore plus que ne l'avaient fait Clinton, Bush et Obama, aprs avoir fait campagne contre la corruption de Wall Street ? Rappel : l'essence mme de la campagne de Trump c'tait la revanche de Main Street (l'conomie relle, productive) contre la corruption de Wall Street et de sa candidate officielle. La vrit c'est que Trump a trahi tous ses idaux de campagne pour jouer au golf et insulter la terre entire.

Et Trump a t lu parce que l'Amrique relle se meurt loin des mtropoles mondialise qui ont vot massivement Clinton (y compris au Texas). En dpit du boom des gaz de schiste provoqu par Obama. Une nation en bonne sant n'lit pas le candidat de la rupture mais la candidate du status quo :

https://www.zerohedge.com/news/2017-...falling-behind
https://www.zerohedge.com/news/2017-...ing-armageddon
https://www.zerohedge.com/news/2017-...rminal-decline
https://www.zerohedge.com/news/2017-...colypse-charts

Prcisons que Zero Hedge a fait campagne pour Trump en 2016.

----------


## Ryu2000

> bah tu sais quoi, depuis 2008, et sans vrifier quoi que ce soit, je suis sur que ce n'est jamais arriv pour la France, et probablement rarement avant, depuis que cette rgle existe


Mais pourquoi l'UE donne des objectifs impossible ?
La France ne peut pas respecter cette rgle, donc quel est le projet ?




> Si tu vas en balade aux states, tu verras ce qu'on fera de ton uro, ou de ta livre. A mon avis, tu connaitras alors la valeur du dollar comme monnaie d'change


Ce n'est pas dans ce sens que c'est intressant... (quand tu vas dans un pays tu changes la monnaies, je vois pas le problme, a marche comme a partout).
Ce serait intressant si les pays exportateurs de ptrole disaient "*On prfrerait tre pay dans une vraie monnaie plutt qu'en dollar*".
Le ptrole a a une vraie valeur, le dollar c'est mme pas du papier, c'est des nombres dans des bases de donnes.




> Et personne ne dit que tout va bien, o as tu vu jouer cela chez nos politiques ? Qui dit cela stp ? C'est leur fond de commerce la peur...


Macron va dire que le chmage diminue, que la croissance repart.
BFM Business va dire que l'conomie repart  toc et tous les "conomistes" invit, vont tre super optimiste pour l'avenir.




> Moi  46 ans, je crois que a fait 35 ans que j'entends parler de la crise, plus ou moins fortes, mais la crise quoi...


Certes on parle de crise constamment.
Mais il y a crise et crise.
L il y a des courbes qui s'affolent vraiment.
La plus flippant tant celle la (mais bon c'est encore autre chose) :

a finira par poser problme aussi, a.

Parce qu'il y a la crise conomique, mais aussi la crise cologique, la crise dmographique, etc...
Comment pensez-vous qu'on va se sortir de la dette ?
Elle gonfle, elle gonfle, elle gonfle, et aprs ?
Normalement ce genre de situation conomique apporte une guerre mondiale.




> Souffres tu rellement de la crise mon petit ? Ou bien les choses ne vont pas si mal pour toi ?


Ben ouais parce que je paie les taxes qui augmentent (comme tout le monde).
Si je vais mettre du carburant dans ma voiture je vais le payer chre (comme tout le monde)
Si je vais faire mes courses je vais les payer chre. (comme tout le monde).




> Surtout que "la France", a n'existait pas,  l'poque.


Non mais on s'en fout a c'est pas le problme.
Au bout d'un temps on a crit le roman national, on a dit "Tiens on va dire qu'on descend des Gaulois parce que c'est un peuple hyper classe".
Et dans notre version officiel la France descend en partie des Gaulois et c'est cool :
Nos anctres les Gauloishistoire d'une expression controverse

"Nos anctres les Gaulois" : Sarkozy cre la polmique

La France a commence au bapteme de Clovis, non ?
La France c'est la fille ane de l'Eglise  ::P:  (si jamais un franc maon passe dans le coin ^^)




> Ah bon, qu'est-ce qui est arriv aux Grecs?


Ils souffrent  cause de l'UE depuis plusieurs annes.




> Et *c'est de l'austrit de dpenser beaucoup plus que ce qu'on a?*


En tout cas on peut constater que l'austrit ne fonctionne pas...
En mme temps, il faut tre vraiment con pour croire que a peut marcher.




> Il ne faut pas diminuer les aides et le nombre de fonctionnaires?


Ben a dpend quel type de fonctionnaire.
Par exemple je veux bien qu'on supprime des dputs.
Mais souvent les fonctionnaires servent  quelque chose et ne sont pas de gros parasite avec beaucoup trop de privilges ^^

Et d'ailleurs c'est un terme qui englobe trop de monde.
L'arme, les gendarmes, les policiers, sont des fonctionnaires.
Un technicien de surface dans une cole publique, c'est un fonctionnaire aussi, non ?

----------


## liberal1

> Tu pourrais dvelopper ce que tu veux dire ici ?


La banque ne fait que placer d'une manire ou d'une autre l'argent des "dposants", c'est  dire des prteurs.

*Tu prtes ton argent  la banque, qui le re-prte derrire*.




> C'est incroyable  quel point tu ne connais mme pas ta propre idole. Tu ne connais rien de sa campagne lectorale de Trump (sincre j'en suis convaincu).


Qu'est-ce que j'ai rat?




> Tu ne connais rien aux obsessions de l'alt-right,


Qu'est-ce donc que "l'alt right"?




> de Steve Bannon, de Breitbart, dont certaines sont dlirantes,


Quelles sont des obsessions dlirantes?




> certaines sont justifies. Est-ce que tu comprends seulement quelque chose aux dynamiques qui ont port Trump au pouvoir ? Contre l'establishment dmocrate ET rpublicain ? Est-ce que tu sais ce que sont ceux qu'on appelle les noconservateurs, contre qui Trump a port le fer avec acharnement pendant les primaires (entre autres la clique Bush qui a provoqu deux guerres au MO sur des fakes news et ruin l'Amrique) ?


Quelles fake news?




> Puis pendant la campagne contre Clinton (neocon elle aussi) ? Trump qui abandonne Michael Flynn au premier coup de vent sans mme combattre ?


Si Flynn a menti, pourquoi le dfendre?




> Trump qui remet les neocons au pouvoir aussitt lu alors qu'il avait pass deux ans  les combattre ? Trump qui place Goldman Sachs au pouvoir, encore plus que ne l'avaient fait Clinton, Bush et Obama, aprs avoir fait campagne contre la corruption de Wall Street ? Rappel : l'essence mme de la campagne de Trump c'tait la revanche de Main Street (l'conomie relle, productive) contre la corruption de Wall Street et de sa candidate officielle.


Oui prcisment.




> La vrit c'est que Trump a trahi tous ses idaux de campagne pour jouer au golf et insulter la terre entire.


Qu'est-ce qu'il n'a pas fait qu'il devait faire?

----------


## Zirak

> Qu'est-ce qu'il n'a pas fait qu'il devait faire?


La mme chose que toi, s'abstenir de participer.  ::mouarf:: 

 ::dehors::

----------


## liberal1

> Mais pourquoi l'UE donne des objectifs impossible ?


Pourquoi est-ce impossible?




> Parce qu'il y a la crise conomique, mais aussi la crise cologique, la crise dmographique, etc...


Quelle crise cologique?




> En tout cas on peut constater que l'austrit ne fonctionne pas...


N'importe quoi




> En mme temps, il faut tre vraiment con pour croire que a peut marcher.


Pourquoi a ne marcherait pas?




> Mais souvent les fonctionnaires servent  quelque chose et ne sont pas de gros parasite avec beaucoup trop de privilges ^^


Servent  quoi?

----------


## liberal1

> La mme chose que toi, s'abstenir de participer.


Les attaques perso, a va 5 minutes, hein...

----------


## Grogro

> Qu'est-ce qu'il n'a pas fait qu'il devait faire?


Ce pour quoi il a t lu : http://lmgtfy.com/?q=drain+the+swamp

----------


## liberal1

> Ce pour quoi il a t lu : http://lmgtfy.com/?q=drain+the+swamp


C'est ce qu'il fait, non?

----------


## micka132

Peut etre que le compte de libral1 sert de test dans le dveloppement d'un chatbot. Il aurait meme reussi le test de Turing. Bravo !



rponse attendu : quel test de turing?

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Les attaques perso, a va 5 minutes, hein...


Le flood trollesque aussi, a va 5 min !  ::roll::

----------


## Invit

> Le flood trollesque aussi, a va 5 min !


C'est quoi le flood ?

Pourquoi trollesque ?

N'importe quoi ...

5 minutes ne veut rien dire, ce n'est pas une unit de mesure de temps reconnue...

----------


## liberal1

> Le flood trollesque aussi, a va 5 min !


"flood trollesque" est le code pour "*je n'ai aucun argument et je suis incapable de rfuter ce que tu dis alors je vais afficher un mpris pur en remplacement*"




> Ce sont les travailleurs qui crer de la richesse relle.


Avec les bons outils, les machines, les usines, les investissements...




> On va se taper la viande aux hormones du continent amricain qui cote rien  produire par rapport  la viande franaise.


Quel est le souci avec cette viande amricaine?




> Pour l'uranium on peut se rapprocher de l'Iran, c'est toujours notre pote, mme aprs ce qu'a fait General Motors...


Se rapprocher d'un rgime gnocidaire islamonazi, pourquoi pas, ce n'est pas pire que ceux qui ont aid Hitler.




> Tu ne pollues pas en le produisant,


Empoisonner le sol au mtal lourd n'est pas une pollution?




> et tu ne deviens pas malade en le mangeant.


Qui devient malade en mangeant quoi?




> Parce que les pesticides qu'on utilise pendant la culture se retrouvent dans le produit final.


*Comme les trs dangereux pesticides utiliss en bio?*




> Donc continuez  bouffer des plantes OGM arros au round up, de toute faon vous avez dj un cancer que vous ignorez probablement encore...


Quel est le souci avec le Roundup? Avec les OGM?

----------


## liberal1

> Parce que *le libre change, a avantage les pays qui exploitent le peuple et polluent  fond.*
> Il y a des pays qui font pousser des trucs en utilisant la blinde de produit chimique et au final ce sera moins chre que les bons produits franais.


Quels produits chimiques?

En quoi c'est mal?




> L'UE est super contente, grce aux CETA il y a encore plus de produits qui partiront du continent amricain pour aller au continent europen, c'est cool a ne va pas polluer du tout...


Quelle pollution?




> Le protectionnisme est cologique, vu que les produits font le moins de route possible.


En quoi est-ce mieux de faire moins de route?




> Ah ben comme la dernire fois, dans ton univers parallele tu as le droit de faire des billets.


Quels billets?

Tu n'as pas le droit de distribuer les chques-cadeau?

----------


## Mat.M

Bonsoir,

@liberal1 une question me turlupine : est-ce que tu est en intercontrat dans une socit de services informatiques pour se lancer dans des  rgressions  l'infini de ce genre ?  ::aie:: 
Tu devrais crire un essai sur le libralisme conomique plutt si tel est ton cheval de bataille et le vendre ; ainsi tu pourrais devenir plus riche... ::mrgreen:: 
Ou bien alors crer un parti politique

----------


## Ryu2000

Emmanuel Macron en visite  Calais pour dfendre sa politique migratoire



> La situation dans le principal port transmanche est moins critique quil y a quatorze mois, avant la fermeture de la  jungle , limmense campement sauvage o cohabitaient prs de 8 000 migrants rassembls dans lespoir de rejoindre les rives britanniques. Elle sest  amliore  mais  nest pas encore stabilise , rsume lElyse.
> 
> Entre 350 et 500 migrants, selon lEtat, sont toujours prsents  Calais, essentiellement venus de la corne de lAfrique (Ethiopie, Erythre) et dAfghanistan. Ils survivent dans des conditions difficiles, sans abri fixe, car  les forces de lordre ont lordre de procder systmatiquement au dmantlement des campements sauvages , selon lElyse. Des associations leur distribuent vtements, duvets et nourriture quotidiennement.
> 
> Les effectifs des forces de lordre ont t renforcs et slvent  1 130 policiers et gendarmes dans le Calaisis, qui interviennent parfois pour stopper des heurts entre groupes de migrants, comme dans la nuit de dimanche  lundi. *Pour la maire de Calais, Natacha Bouchart (LR), linscurit reste un problme  quotidien . Des migrants  crent des dlits permanents. Ils interpellent les transporteurs, ils sautent sur les camions, ils arrachent les bches. () Ils mettent en danger leur vie, ils mettent en danger la vie des citoyens calaisiens , selon elle*.

----------


## Zirak

Et hop encore un petit coup de venin sur les migrants...

Pourquoi la partie que tu mets en gras, c'est celle concernant les quelques dlits, et pas celle o les forces de l'ordre dtruisent les abris des migrants de faon systmatique ?

Quel rapport avec Macron ou les macronneries ? 

Qu'est-ce qui te choque dans le fait de vouloir piller des camions pour survivre quand on te dtruit tous les jours ton campement de misre et que tu crves  moiti la dalle ? 


(liberal1 sort de mon corps !)

----------


## Ryu2000

> Et hop encore un petit coup de venin sur les migrants...


C'tait pour rendre service...
Je voyais que le topic partait n'importe comment et qu'il fallait le recentrer sur Macron.
Donc je suis all sur Google News et comme tous les jours Macron tait en tte.




> Pourquoi la partie que tu mets en gras, c'est celle concernant les quelques dlits, et pas celle o les forces de l'ordre dtruisent les abris des migrants de faon systmatique ?


C'tait pour rappeler que les migrants causent beaucoup de problmes  Calais.
En mettant en avant un passage que les gens n'aiment pas, a les motive  lire l'article en intgralit (pour pouvoir faire une remarque).  :;): 

Les habitants de Calais souffrent beaucoup  cause des migrants, c'est vraiment un grave problme.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> "flood trollesque" est le code pour "*je n'ai aucun argument et je suis incapable de rfuter ce que tu dis alors je vais afficher un mpris pur en remplacement*"


Rfuter quoi ? Argumenter sur quoi ?

----------


## Zirak

> C'tait pour rendre service...
> Je voyais que le topic partait n'importe comment et qu'il fallait le recentrer sur Macron.
> Donc je suis all sur Google News et comme tous les jours Macron tait en tte.


Et je ritre la question, quel rapport avec Macron dans l'extrait que tu nous as mis ?





> C'tait pour rappeler que les migrants causent beaucoup de problmes  Calais.
> 
> Les habitants de Calais souffrent beaucoup  cause des migrants, c'est vraiment un grave problme.


Ah ? Et en dehors des dires de cette lue, tu tiens a d'o ? 

Et si c'est un si grave problme, pourquoi on les laisse la en ne dtruisant que leurs campements plutt que de les rapatrier dans leur pays ? Ou vers des centres pouvant les prendre en charge ? 

Et surtout, ne serait-ce pas un problme car l'tat dtruit leurs toits et ne leur file rien  bouffer ? C'est comme aller tirer la queue du chat et se plaindre qu'il t'a griff.  Sans les associations bnvoles ces gens mourraient de faim et de froid.





> En mettant en avant un passage que les gens n'aiment pas, a les motive  lire l'article en intgralit (pour pouvoir faire une remarque).


Rat, mme pas eu besoin d'aller lire l'article.  :;):

----------


## BenoitM

> souffrent beaucoup


A quel point?
Ils sont proche de la mort? ils souffrent de la fin? ils sont torturer par les migrants, tous les callaisiens sont des transporteurs?

Ah ou peut-tre qu'ils souffrent parce qu'ils voient la misre des migrants  :;): 

sinon l c'est plus les migrants qui souffrent car on les empche d'aller en GB  :;):

----------


## Ryu2000

> Et je ritre la question, quel rapport avec Macron dans l'extrait que tu nous as mis ?


Avec l'extrait, peut tre aucun, mais la news globale est en rapport avec Macron.
Les citations d'article c'est juste pour montrer que je ne prend pas un lien au pif, j'essaie de mettre en avant un passage qui peut faire ragir.




> Ah ? Et en dehors des dires de cette lue, tu tiens a d'o ?


 l'poque j'ai vu des vidos.
Si le Royaume Uni paie pour la construction d'un mur, c'est que les migrants posent vraiment problme.
Migrants : Londres construit un mur  Calais



Pensez aux routiers  Calais un peu, ils ont super peur, ils sont mis en danger.




> Et si c'est un si grave problme, pourquoi on les laisse la en ne dtruisant que leurs campements plutt que de les rapatrier dans leur pays ? Ou vers des centres pouvant les prendre en charge ?


J'en sais rien...
Si on les rapatrie ya toujours un risque qu'ils reviennent, comme les roms qu'on paient pour partir.
Roms. Sans les ONG, pas de rinsertion des expulss



> A Berini, dans louest de la Roumanie, les Roms dj rapatris cette anne ou les annes prcdentes attendent de recevoir de laide du gouvernement franais [*300 euros par
> personne*, plus 3 600 euros supplmentaires en cas douverture dune entreprise prive].





> Et surtout, ne serait-ce pas un problme car l'tat dtruit leurs toits et ne leur file rien  bouffer ?


L'tat leur fournit galement des centres daccueil.
Et les migrants brlent leur camps... (c'est une tradition, il parait. Sauf que "tradition des migrants" a ne veut rien dire, ce n'est pas un peuple ni une culture "migrant"...)

Le camp de migrants de Grande-Synthe ravag par un incendie
Oups c'est le mauvais lien...

Voil :
Incendies dans la "Jungle" de Calais : la prfte parle de "tradition", les associations furieuses



> C'est une explication qui en a drout plus d'un. Dans la nuit de mardi  mercredi, plusieurs incendies ont t observs dans la "jungle" de Calais, qui est en cours de dmantlement. Si un seul migrant a t lgrement bless aprs l'explosion de bouteilles de gaz conscutives aux incendies,* la cause de ces feux est toute trouve pour la prfte du Pas-de-Calais. Il s'agit "d'une tradition de la population migrante de dtruire leur habitat avant de partir", a assur sur BFMTV Fabienne Buccio*. Les associations sur le terrain elles s'tranglent et rcusent toute tradition.





> sinon l c'est plus les migrants qui souffrent car on les empche d'aller en GB


La douane anglaise est en France, il n'y a rien qu'on puisse faire...
Il y a des accords entre la France et le Royaume Uni.

C'est de la faute au Royaume Uni si il y a un problme de migrants  Calais...

----------


## Mdinoc

On constatera que pour liberal1, placer un gars de Wall Street au budget (tout en accusant Clinton d'tre une marionnette de Wall Street), Looten Plunder  l'environnement, un ennemi d'internet aux communications et une fanatique des coles prives  l'ducation nationale, a rentre dans la dfinition de "drain the swamp"...

----------


## Zirak

> Avec l'extrait, peut tre aucun, mais la news globale est en rapport avec Macron.
> Les citations d'article c'est juste pour montrer que je ne prend pas un lien au pif, j'essaie de mettre en avant un passage qui peut faire ragir.


Bravo, il te reste plus qu' prendre des extraits en lien avec le sujet maintenant...





> l'poque j'ai vu des vidos.
> *Si le Royaume Uni paie pour la construction d'un mur, c'est que les migrants posent vraiment problme.*


Non, rien ne te permet d'affirmer cela.

Les anglais construisent un mur car ils ne veulent pas d'immigrs chez eux qu'ils n'ont pas choisis, cela ne signifie pas pour autant que ceux qui ne sont pas accepts posent problme.




> Pensez aux routiers  Calais un peu, ils ont super peur, ils sont mis en danger.


En danger de quoi ? Les migrants n'ont rien  faire du chauffeur, ils veulent monter dans le camion pour passer la douane, ils ne risquent pas d'y arriver en agressant le chauffeur. 





> L'tat leur fournit galement des centres daccueil.


Oui on voit bien a, mais les migrants prfrent dormir dehors, a fait parti de leurs "traditions"...





> Et les migrants brlent leur camps... (c'est une tradition, il parait. Sauf que "tradition des migrants" a ne veut rien dire, ce n'est pas un peuple ni une culture "migrant"...)
> 
> Voil :
> Incendies dans la "Jungle" de Calais : la prfte parle de "tradition", les associations furieuses


Une tradition venant du prfet et de BFM TV, c'est sr que c'est super fiable, heureusement que tu n'coutes plus les merdias...





> C'est de la faute au Royaume Uni si il y a un problme de migrants  Calais...


Si c'est la faute de tes copains anglais, pourquoi tu blmes les migrants alors ?  ::roll::

----------


## Ryu2000

> En danger de quoi ? Les migrants n'ont rien  faire du chauffeur, ils veulent monter dans le camion pour passer la douane, ils ne risquent pas d'y arriver en agressant le chauffeur.


Les migrants attaquent, ils mettent des arbres sur la route, ils mettent le feu, c'est hyper stressant comme situation :
A Calais, linquitude des routiers, dont les camions sont pris dassaut par les migrants



> *Barrage de flammes, jets de pierre, btons et parfois couteaux* Les chauffeurs routiers passant par Calais sont  cran, *menacs par des migrants* qui tentent quotidiennement de rejoindre lAngleterre  tout prix. Comme en tmoigne Mark, un routier belge, interrog sur BFMTV, les migrants essayent de bloquer les camions pour monter  bord des remorques, parfois au pril de leur vie.


Calais : le dsarroi des routiers face aux migrants



> En dbut de semaine, *un routier en partance de Calais pour lAngleterre est mort en percutant un barrage mis en place par des migrants qui voulaient monter dans son vhicule*. Dans la profession, les inquitudes sont fortes.





> Une tradition venant du prfet et de BFM TV, c'est sr que c'est super fiable, heureusement que tu n'coutes plus les merdias...


Non mais c'est ce que je dis, le prfet essaie de dfendre les migrants en disant "c'est normal qu'ils brlent le camps", alors qu'en fait non, ce n'est pas normal du tout...




> Si c'est la faute de tes copains anglais, pourquoi tu blmes les migrants alors ?


Ce ne sont pas mes copains.
Le gouvernement Anglais restera ternellement l'ennemi de la France, quelque part... (quoi que rien n'est ternelle, donc bon...)

Si la France pouvait laisser passer tous les migrants en Angleterre ce serait cool pour les franais et pour les migrants (vu qu'ils veulent tous aller l-bas).
Mais il y a a :
Trait du Touquet
Le truc c'est que a n'a rien a voir avec l'UE, donc mme en quittant l'UE, le trait ne change pas...

----------


## BenoitM

> La douane anglaise est en France, il n'y a rien qu'on puisse faire...
> Il y a des accords entre la France et le Royaume Uni.
> 
> C'est de la faute au Royaume Uni si il y a un problme de migrants  Calais...


Euh c'est pas aussi la faute de la France qui a accepter l'accord de Sangatte?   ::roll:: 
Ah oui ca ne peut jamais tre la faute de la France  :;): 

Ah et au fait je suppose que tu es pour l'accord de Dublin (qui fait exactement la mme chose que Sangatte mais pour l'Italie et la Grce ) :p

----------


## Zirak

> Les migrants attaquent, ils mettent des arbres sur la route, ils mettent le feu, c'est hyper stressant comme situation :


Et c'est exactement ce que je disais, ils essaient de stopper les camions pour monter dedans, le chauffeur qui est mort, c'est lui qui a fonc dans le barrage...





> Non mais c'est ce que je dis, le prfet essaie de dfendre les migrants en disant "c'est normal qu'ils brlent le camps", alors qu'en fait non, ce n'est pas normal du tout...


Tu ne m'as pas compris du tout, le problme n'est pas de dire "que c'est normal car c'est une tradition" pour les dfendre alors qu'en fait ce n'est pas "normal", le problme c'est de dire (et encore plus de croire), que c'est effectivement une tradition... 

Le pire c'est que tu dis toi-mme qu'il n'y a pas une culture de "migrants" mais que tu arrives quand mme  croire BFM TV quand ils te disent que c'est une de leur tradition... 





> Ce ne sont pas mes copains.


On aurait pu croire, puisque tu passe une bonne partie de ton temps  nous les citer comme exemple.





> Le gouvernement Anglais restera *ternellement* l'ennemi de la France, quelque part... (quoi que rien n'est ternelle, donc bon...)


Ah mais c'est pour cela que tu n'aimes pas l'UE en fait, tu es encore plein de rancur contre les rosbeefs et les boshs... :p





> Si la France pouvait laisser passer tous les migrants en Angleterre ce serait cool pour les franais et pour les migrants (vu qu'ils veulent tous aller l-bas).


Oui tout le monde se ferait pleins de bisous et on vivrait tous en paix et en harmonie.

----------


## liberal1

> Et hop encore un petit coup de venin sur les migrants...
> 
> Pourquoi la partie que tu mets en gras, c'est celle concernant les quelques dlits, et pas celle o les forces de l'ordre dtruisent les abris des migrants de faon systmatique ?


Les CLANDESTINS n'ont pas le droit d'tre l, dj.

Qu'ils RETOURNENT d'o ils viennent.

----------


## liberal1

> Rfuter quoi ? Argumenter sur quoi ?


Rfuter :
- l'nergie renouvelable lectrique n'existe pas
- l'nergie renouvelable est gratuite par dfinition
- le prix mesure la consommation de ressources d'un mode de production
pour commencer.

----------


## liberal1

> On constatera que pour liberal1, placer un gars de Wall Street au budget (tout en accusant Clinton d'tre une marionnette de Wall Street),


Et alors?




> Looten Plunder  l'environnement,


connais pas




> un ennemi d'internet aux communications et une fanatique des coles prives  l'ducation nationale, a rentre dans la dfinition de "drain the swamp"...


Qu'est-ce qu'un ennemi de l'Internet?

Qu'est-ce que tu reproches aux coles prives?

----------


## liberal1

> Ce genre de propos devrait tre largement suffisant pour bannir une personne du forum...


En quel honneur?

Tu ne supportes pas la vrit?

*Tu es contre l'application de la loi?*

C'est quoi ton mtier? Quel employeur accepte une telle mentalit?

----------


## Grogro

> On constatera que pour liberal1, placer un gars de Wall Street au budget (tout en accusant Clinton d'tre une marionnette de Wall Street), Looten Plunder  l'environnement, un ennemi d'internet aux communications et une fanatique des coles prives  l'ducation nationale, a rentre dans la dfinition de "drain the swamp"...


Sans compter Mike Pence, Paul Ryan, des marionnettes de l'establishment rpublicain. "Mad Dog" Mattis et McMaster pour reprsenter le complexe militaro-industriel et permettre au nocons de tenir Trump en laisse, lui qui se voulait isolationniste. John Kelly, un pur insider. Et pendant un an, Trump aura donn le pouvoir absolu aux lobbies de Washington et surtout  Goldman Sachs. Les responsables de la crise mondiale donc, auxquels Trump tait cens s'opposer d'aprs sa campagne lectorale. Drainer le marais, parait-il.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Euh c'est pas aussi la faute de la France qui a accepter l'accord de Sangatte?


C'est peut tre plus le Trait du Touquet que le Protocole de Sangatte.
D'ailleurs a fait l'actualit :
Douaniers, policiers et associations daide aux migrants dnoncent,  Calais, un trait trop dsquilibr en faveur du Royaume-Uni.



> Douaniers, policiers et associations daide aux migrants dnoncent,  Calais, un trait trop dsquilibr en faveur du Royaume-Uni.


Mais sans le trait du Touquet, est-ce que les migrants pourraient aller directement au Royaume Uni sans passer par la France ?
a me semble compliqu.




> Et c'est exactement ce que je disais, ils essaient de stopper les camions pour monter dedans, le chauffeur qui est mort, c'est lui qui a fonc dans le barrage...


Il ne devrait pas y avoir de barrage.




> le problme c'est de dire (et encore plus de croire), que c'est effectivement une tradition...


Personne ne croit que c'est une tradition !
Il y a des migrants criminelles qui mettent le feu  leur propre camps...




> Le pire c'est que tu dis toi-mme qu'il n'y a pas une culture de "migrants" mais que tu arrives quand mme  croire BFM TV quand ils te disent que c'est une de leur tradition...


Non je me foutais de la gueule de BFM.




> On aurait pu croire, puisque tu passe une bonne partie de ton temps  nous les citer comme exemple.


Je soutiens les britanniques, parce qu'ils ont choisi de quitter l'UE.
Et si :
1. ils russissent  se librer de l'UE
2. la sortie finie par tre un succs
a va envoyer un message politique fort aux pays encore membres de l'UE : "En fait on peut s'en sortir beaucoup mieux sans l'UE".

Il faut avoir un sens des priorits, je dteste plus l'UE que le Royaume Uni.
Aujourd'hui l'UE reprsente un beaucoup plus gros problme que le Royaume Uni.




> Ah mais c'est pour cela que tu n'aimes pas l'UE en fait, tu es encore plein de rancur contre les rosbeefs et les boshs... :p


Non.
Cela dit le RU n'aurait jamais du rentrer dans l'UE.
Le projet de groupe Europen de De Gaulle disait bien que les Anglais ne devraient jamais en faire partie.
D'ailleurs le RU n'a jamais t a  fond dans l'UE, *le RU bnficiait d'un traitement spcial*.
Ils ont gard leur monnaie et leur frontires. (malgr les avantages, ils ont quand mme dcid de se barrer)




> Oui tout le monde se ferait pleins de bisous et on vivrait tous en paix et en harmonie.


Le top ce serait que la situation s'arrange en rythre, au Soudan, en Afghanistan, etc... (je ne sais pas ce qu'il ce passe l-bas, mais a ne doit pas tre facile, vu le nombre de jeune homme qui le quitte)
Le mieux c'est quand mme d'tre bien chez soi.
C'est triste de quitter son pays.




> Les CLANDESTINS n'ont pas le droit d'tre l


Dans le contexte c'est techniquement vrai il me semble ?
Ici Clandestin = tranger en situation irrgulire :
tranger en situation irrgulire



> L'expression tranger en situation irrgulire (parfois nomm  sans-papiers  ou  clandestin ) dsigne un statut juridique, qualifiant la situation d'un tranger prsent sur le territoire d'un tat, tout en tant *dpourvu de titre de sjour en rgle*. Cette situation peut intervenir de multiples faons : soit aprs tre entr de faon clandestine sur le territoire, soit pour tre demeur sur le territoire aprs expiration de la dure de validit du titre de sjour, soit encore, dans le cas d'une personne ne de parents immigrs sur le territoire national, parce que la demande de naturalisation n'a pas t effectue  l'acquisition de la majorit lgale (un autre cas, rare, peut se prsenter dans le cas d'une dnaturalisation).


Ils ne sont pas en rgle.

En plus des terroristes peuvent se faire passer pour des migrants.

----------


## liberal1

> Sans compter Mike Pence, Paul Ryan, des marionnettes de l'establishment rpublicain. "Mad Dog" Mattis et McMaster pour reprsenter le complexe militaro-industriel et permettre au nocons de tenir Trump en laisse, lui qui se voulait isolationniste. John Kelly, un pur insider. Et pendant un an, Trump aura donn le pouvoir absolu aux lobbies de Washington et surtout  Goldman Sachs. Les responsables de la crise mondiale donc, auxquels Trump tait cens s'opposer d'aprs sa campagne lectorale. Drainer le marais, parait-il.


Quel pouvoir a t donn  Goldman Sachs?

Qu'est-ce que "le complexe militaro-industriel" a obtenu?

----------


## liberal1

> La douane anglaise est en France, il n'y a rien qu'on puisse faire...
> Il y a des accords entre la France et le Royaume Uni.
> 
> *C'est de la faute au Royaume Uni si il y a un problme de migrants  Calais*...


Qu'est-ce que tu proposes comment alternative?

----------


## micka132

> Ce genre de propos devrait tre largement suffisant pour bannir une personne du forum...


Ah bon? Qu'est-ce qu'il dit dans ces propos prcis qui mrite d'etre banni? Vouloir sanctionner des gens qui sont dans l'illgalits? D'un point de vue justice je vois pas ce qu'il y a de problmatique.
Aprs que des gens se passionnent pour dfendre ces gens c'est leurs droits, mais dans un tat de droit, le minimum c'est de respecter tous les droits, dont celui  s'exprimer pour voir appliquer des lois.

----------


## Grogro

> Qu'est-ce que tu proposes comment alternative?


Les laisser traverser la Manche et laisser les anglais prendre leurs responsabilits. C'est leur problme, c'est  eux de se dmerder. Aprs tout ce sont eux qui ont voulu le libre-changisme (pour les autres, pas pour eux, quitte  user de la politique de la canonnire), eux qui ont voulu l'immigration sans limites pour briser les classes laborieuses.  Et s'ils ne sont pas responsable de la destruction de la Somalie et de l'Erythre, le Soudan, c'est quand mme leur merde  la base.

----------


## BenoitM

> En plus des terroristes peuvent se faire passer pour des migrants.


En plus il y a des terroristes franais faut interdire aux Franais de pouvoir voyager  ::roll::

----------


## ddoumeche

> Les laisser traverser la Manche et laisser les anglais prendre leurs responsabilits. C'est leur problme, c'est  eux de se dmerder. Aprs tout ce sont eux qui ont voulu le libre-changisme (pour les autres, pas pour eux, quitte  user de la politique de la canonnire), eux qui ont voulu l'immigration sans limites pour briser les classes laborieuses.  Et s'ils ne sont pas responsable de la destruction de la Somalie et de l'Erythre, le Soudan, c'est quand mme leur merde  la base.


Tu fais le reproche au anglais d'avoir conserv la matrise de leur frontires ?

----------


## Grogro

> Tu fais le reproche au anglais d'avoir conserv la matrise de leur frontires ?


Je fais le reproche aux dirigeants franais d'avoir baiss leur froc devant les anglais sans aucune contrepartie.

----------


## David_g

> "flood trollesque" est le code pour "*je n'ai aucun argument et je suis incapable de rfuter ce que tu dis alors je vais afficher un mpris pur en remplacement*"
> Avec les bons outils, les machines, les usines, les investissements...


En fait le problme c'est que tes rponses sont sur une ligne  chaque fois sans preuve, sans argumentation, etc. 
Et surtout 90% de tes posts se limite  poser questions sur questions sans rien tayer et rien apporter. Bref on dirait un enfant de 6 ans qui joue  "pourquoi ?" "Pourquoi ?" et au final cela n'apporte strictement rien  aucun dbat.

----------


## liberal1

> En fait le problme c'est que tes rponses sont sur une ligne  chaque fois sans preuve, sans argumentation, etc.


Des preuves de quoi?

Quelle affirmation manque de justification?




> Et surtout 90% de tes posts se limite  poser questions sur questions sans rien tayer et rien apporter. Bref on dirait un enfant de 6 ans qui joue  "pourquoi ?" "Pourquoi ?" et au final cela n'apporte strictement rien  aucun dbat.


*En quoi demander de prciser de quoi il est question pose souci?*

Et pourquoi personne n'est capable de rpondre  mes questions?

----------


## ddoumeche

> Je fais le reproche aux dirigeants franais d'avoir baiss leur froc devant les anglais sans aucune contrepartie.


Et bien si la contrepartie fut le tunnel sous la manche et l'arrimage du Royaume uni au continent. 
Comment cela, ca ne marche pas ? les conseillers de monsieur Mitterand, Attali en tte, se seraient-ils fourvoys comme cela arrive rarement ?


Tu veux sans doute dire que nous avons ouvert nos frontires sans contrepartie et pas eux ? ce qui fait que les candidats au voyage sous la manche se retrouvent dans le Pas de Calais et pas  la frontire nicoise




> En plus il y a des terroristes franais faut interdire aux Franais de pouvoir voyager


Surtout les franais de Trappes. Ce serait une bonne initiative

----------


## Ryu2000

> Je fais le reproche aux dirigeants franais d'avoir baiss leur froc devant les anglais sans aucune contrepartie.


Le Royaume Uni paie la France, non ?
Parce que c'est un gros service qu'on leur rend.

----------


## Invit

> Quelle question n'a pas d'intrt?


Comme crire pour l'cologie : 


> En quoi est-ce mieux de faire moins de route?


Moins de route, moins de pollution, car moins de consommation de carburant. Le seul bio est local, si tu importes du bio de l'tranger ce n'est plus bio car tu pollues plus que du local par le transport.

Mais l j'en dis trop, car tu vas nous donner une rponse sous forme de question qui n'apportera rien.

Philippe

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Rfuter :
> - l'nergie renouvelable lectrique n'existe pas


Il suffit pour cela de comprendre le sens d'nergie renouvelable.
Il s'agit des nergies dont la source est renouvelable, en opposition aux nergies fossiles et nuclaires qui, elles, ncessitent des matires premires non renouvelables et qui ont tendance  diminuer sur notre bonne vieille terre. Les nergies, dites renouvelables, elles proviennent entre autres du vent et du soleil donc pas de matires premires dont la quantit n'est pas infinie.



> - l'nergie renouvelable est gratuite par dfinition


Rien n'est gratuit dans ce bas monde. Pour produire de l'lectricit, il faut du matriel (cot de production, d'installation et de maintenance). Pour l'acheminer et le stocker, il faut des infrastructures, donc l encore, des cots.



> - le prix mesure la consommation de ressources d'un mode de production


Partiellement. Il faut ajouter tous les cots de maintenance, de main d'uvre, etc... Bref, le prix est tabli en fonction d'un grand nombre de paramtres que je ne connais pas, car je ne travail pas dans ce domaine.

----------


## liberal1

> Il suffit pour cela de comprendre le sens d'nergie renouvelable.
> Il s'agit des nergies dont la source


Qu'est-ce que la source? Qu'est-ce qui distingue la source de la non-source?




> est renouvelable, en opposition aux nergies fossiles et nuclaires qui, elles, ncessitent des matires premires non renouvelables et qui ont tendance  diminuer sur notre bonne vieille terre. Les nergies, dites renouvelables, elles proviennent entre autres du vent et du soleil donc pas de matires premires dont la quantit n'est pas infinie.


OSEF de la "provenance". Il n'y a pas de "provenance".

C'est une escroquerie pire que Madoff.

*Tes "renouvelables" sont moins bons sur tous les plans que la fission nuclaire.*




> Rien n'est gratuit dans ce bas monde.


Voil, parce qu'en fait c'est une escroquerie.




> Pour produire de l'lectricit, *il faut du matriel* (cot de *production*, d'installation et de maintenance). Pour l'acheminer et le stocker, *il faut des infrastructures,* donc l encore, des cots.


Comme quoi tu sais trs bien ce que a implique. C'est de l'INDUSTRIE.

Tu fais semblant de croire  l'histoire du Pre Nol mais en fait tu sais comment a marche. Il n'y pas de lutins.




> Partiellement. *Il faut ajouter tous les cots de maintenance, de main d'uvre*, etc... Bref, le prix est tabli en fonction d'un grand nombre de paramtres que je ne connais pas, car je ne travail pas dans ce domaine.


Voil. Exactement. Donc rien n'est renouvelable en la matire.

Sinon, tu vas bronzer au soleil : c'est renouvelable (le soleil, pas forcment ton ADN).

----------


## Marco46

> Qu'est-ce que la source? Qu'est-ce qui distingue la source de la non-source?


Il parle de la diffrence entre nergie primaire et secondaire. Quand on en sait aussi peu sur un sujet on ne pose pas autant de questions  tord et  travers en prenant un tel ton. On ferme bien gentiment sa mouille et on va se cultiver dans le silence.




> *Tes "renouvelables" sont moins bons sur tous les plans que la fission nuclaire.*
> 
> [...]
> 
> Voil. Exactement. Donc rien n'est renouvelable en la matire.


Le terme renouvelable est contextuel. Le ptrole est renouvelable mais  une chelle de plusieurs centaines de millions d'annes. Il s'agit d'un problme de stock rapport  la capacit de rgnration du stock moins notre consommation sur notre chelle de temps. Lorsque notre consommation est suprieure  la capacit de rgnration de la nature on tape dans le stock et donc ce n'est pas renouvelable. C'est le cas pour toutes les nergies primaires sauf le soleil, le vent et la gothermie. 

Maintenant ces derniers ont pour limitants la taille du flux produit par la nature et notre capacit matrielle a les capter. Et pour ces 3 l c'est pas terrible on est pas bon.

EDIT : Il y a galement l'hydro-lectricit mais on est au maximum de ce qu'on peut capter presque partout dans le monde.

Bref, plutt que de poser des questions comme un ado de 12 ans qui dcouvre la vie pourquoi ne prendrais-tu pas le temps de chercher par toi mme ?

C'est fatiguant de devoir continuellement t'duquer. Maintenant tu files tu vas dans ta chambre et t'arrtes un peu avec internet.

----------


## Grogro

> Primaire? Secondaire?
> 
> Qu'est-ce que c'est que ce charabia?


Histoire de prouver pour la millime fois que tu n'as pas la moindre ide de ce dont tu parles. Alors tu es gentil, tu te prends par la main comme un grand garon, tu cesses de troller deux minutes en affichant une ignorance crasse affligeante pour chacun des sujets que tu pourris par une agressivit permanente et strile, et tu retournes  l'cole suivre les cours de culture gnrale scientifique que tu as sch : 

https://www.mooc-list.com/tags/energy

Tu te *renseignes*, et tu te *documentes*.

http://reseaux-chaleur.cerema.fr/
http://www.cea.fr/comprendre/Pages/e...-energies.aspx

Deux secondes sur google pour trouver quelques sources documentaires. C'est si difficile que a ?

----------


## Ryu2000

> La seul nergie illimit ici semble le nombre de post dbile non constructifs que tu peux faire.


Il parait que la citation exact c'est :
"_Deux choses sont infinies : lUnivers et la btise humaine. Mais, en ce qui concerne lUnivers, je nen ai pas encore acquis la certitude absolue._" Albert Einstein

Je trouve que c'est surfait Einstein... Mais c'est pas le sujet. (et cette citation est bien)

Migrants: Macron se contredit, selon des intellectuels



> Cinq intellectuels ou syndicalistes, dont certains "partisans de la premire heure" d'Emmanuel Macron, ont interpell mardi le prsident de la Rpublique sur* sa politique d'immigration qui "contredit l'humanisme"* par ailleurs affich, dans une lettre ouverte publie par le quotidien Le Monde. "De votre projet, nous avions retenu que nous aurions une politique de l'asile stricte, mais exemplaire", affirme cette lettre signe notamment par l'conomiste Jean Pisani-Ferry et le directeur gnral de Terra Nova Thierry Pech, tous deux soutiens d'Emmanuel Macron lors de la campagne prsidentielle, et publie le jour d'une visite du chef de l'Etat  Calais.


Bon alors dj, qu'est-ce que a peut faire que 5 "intellectuels" ne soient pas content ?

En plus ils xagerent :



> "Les Franais pour qui la protection des perscuts ne fait qu'un avec la vocation historique de notre pays pensaient trouver l un motif de fiert", ajoutent les signataires, qui comptent aussi le secrtaire gnral de la CFDT Laurent Berger, le prsident de Terra Nova Lionel Zinsou et le PDG du groupe Voyageurs du Monde Jean-Franois Rial. *"Nous nous sommes hlas rveills dans un pays o l'on arrache leurs couvertures  des migrants" et o l"on lacre leurs toiles de tentes"*, ajoute la tribune, qui dnonce une politique n'ayant "de cesse de faire baisser la demande d'asile" en "cherchant  dissuader les candidats de venir sur notre sol".


Peut tre que c'est pour des raisons lectorales.
Peut tre que les renseignements indiquent qu'il y a plus de franais qui sont pour - d'immigration, que de franais qui sont pour + d'immigration.
C'est un peu comme Merkel en Allemagne.
Elle faisait entrer des millions de migrants et les allemands lui ont demand de se calmer un peu, ce qu'elle a fait.

Il y a un peu de Sarkozy en Macron, lui aussi faisait croire qu'il allait lutter contre l'immigration massive.

----------


## Ryu2000

> et nous qu'est ce que ca peut nous faire que tu sois pas content?


C'est une phrase, concentrez-vous plutt sur ce que fait Macron.
J'ai cit Einstein, vous pourriez me trouver sympathique, quand mme.
J'aime bien Schtroumpf Grognon, mais c'est pas une information utile...

----------


## Zirak

> En plus ils xagerent :


Ils exagrent tellement, que les associations humanitaires qui bossent sur Calais ont boycott la visite de Macron, en disant que puisque Macron n'en avait rien eu  secouer quand les asso lui avait parl de a  Paris, il n'en aurait surement rien  secouer des asso sur place et donc que c'tait une perte de temps de le rencontrer.

Ils exagrent tellement qu'il y a eu des rapports d'associations de droit de l'homme dnonant la tendance des forces de l'ordre  taper / cramer un peu tout trop facilement  Calais. 

Ils exagrent tellement alors que pourtant, c'tait crit dans ton article de ce matin qui disait que les forces de l'ordre dtruisaient systmatiquement tous les camps. 

 ::roll:: 


Quand au fait de vouloir moins d'immigration ou non, cela ne t'oblige pas  traiter ceux qui sont l comme de la merde.

----------


## ddoumeche

> La seul nergie illimit ici semble le nombre de post dbile non constructifs que tu peux faire.


Pas au sens dingnierie des travaux publics puisque son nergie, vritable usine  gaz, n'est pas convertible en vapeur et ne peux faire tourner de dynamo. A moins qu'on ne le prenne pour un moulin  vent auquel il produit une nergie utile faible et coteuse mais discernable. Sans doute suffisante pour alimenter une ampoule lectrique basse consommation (mais viter les LED, produites  base de terres rares comme le crium Ce3+, et non recycles).

----------


## Ryu2000

J'ai justement trouv quelque chose qui parle de Macron :
Wauquiez dnonce  l'art de l'enfumage  de Macron



> Au sein mme des Rpublicains, des lus commencent  trouver son opposition un peu trop frontale et caricaturale. Mais  Laurent Wauquiez , lui, continue d'attaquer Emmanuel Macron tous azimuts. Ce mercredi matin, sur RMC et BFM-TV, le nouveau prsident du parti a poursuivi son pilonnage. * Je n'aime pas (sa) politique , a-t-il tranch, fustigeant son  art de l'enfumage  sur les questions rgaliennes (scurit, immigration) et sur le pouvoir d'achat ( hausse de la CSG et du prix  du plein d'essence .  Les discours sont sympathiques mais ce qu'on attend, ce sont des faits , a-t-il soulign*, faisant le parallle avec Franois Hollande.
> 
> Au lendemain du dplacement du  chef de l'Etat  Calais , Laurent Wauquiez a surtout insist sur l'immigration.  *Il n'y a pas de fermet de la part de ce gouvernement sur la politique migratoire* , a-t-il regrett, s'insurgeant contre la hausse de 13,7 % des titres de sjour en 2017 annonce mardi. Une  *explosion de l'immigration*  alors que  *les capacits d'intgration de la France sont dpasses* , a-t-il affirm, demandant un dbat au Parlement pour  dterminer le nombre d'trangers que nous pouvons accueillir chaque anne .


Peut tre que Macron voulait faire plaisir  Merkel, alors il a fait entrer le maximum de migrants.
Bon cela dit on a plus de frontire donc je ne sais pas trs bien comment on pourrait les empcher d'entrer...
Il y a effectivement un problme d'intgration des immigrs en France (en fait il y en a pas du tout et il en faudrait).
Il faut apprendre aux migrants  vivre  la franaise et  aimer la France.

Sur l'immigration, Emmanuel Macron va-t-il plus loin que Nicolas Sarkozy ?



> L'opposition assure qu'Emmanuel Macron va plus loin que Nicolas Sarkozy en matire d'immigration. Quels sont les points de crispation qui permettent aux dtracteurs du Prsident de faire ce parallle ?


Baromtre Ipsos- Le Point  : l'cart se creuse entre Macron et Philippe



> *Tandis que le prsident poursuit sa lente progression*, le Premier ministre perd des points, surtout chez les sympathisants Les Rpublicains.


Apparemment la popularit de Macron chez certains intellectuels baisse, mais ils ne reprsentent surement pas un grand nombre...
Macron  la base c'est de l'anti populisme, il va peut tre changer.
C'est trop tt pour le dire, mais je ne sais pas si il va pouvoir se prsenter aprs 5 ans. (a va peut tre finir comme Hollande : "Je n'ai aucune chance de gagner alors je ne me prsente pas", un homme politique lucide ^^).

----------


## Grogro

Victoire du bon sens contre la gabegie des btonneurs. L'aroport Notre Dame des Landes abandonn !

----------


## DevTroglodyte

> Victoire du bon sens contre la gabegie des btonneurs. L'aroport Notre Dame des Landes abandonn !


Enfin du positif.

Ils ont prcis ce qu'ils comptent faire des zadistes ?

----------


## Invit

> Enfin du positif.
> 
> Ils ont prcis ce qu'ils comptent faire des zadistes ?


Oui, ils dgagent !  :;): 

Soit ils partent de leur plein gr, soit ils les virent... (J'attends de voir a...).

Le prsident de la plus grande asso anti NDDL a demand  ce que les pouvoirs publics voient comment ils vont amnager la zone avec les zadistes  ::ptdr::

----------


## Ryu2000

Sommet Macron-May : Londres prt  payer 50 millions de plus pour Calais



> De la magie de la tapisserie de Bayeux ? Ou des pressions exerces depuis des mois ? Au lendemain de la dcision de la France de prter la clbre tapisserie mdivale  la Grande-Bretagne  si elle est en tat de voyager et pas avant 2020-, le gouvernement britannique sengage  augmenter de 44,5 millions de livres (50,5 M) sa contribution financire  Calais et sur les ctes franaises.  Cet argent doit tre investi dans lamlioration de la scurit  la frontire , a dclar ce jeudi matin un porte-parole de lexcutif britannique. Le Royaume-Uni a dj dpens prs de 100 millions de livres (113 M) ces trois dernires annes, une facture que bien des interlocuteurs locaux  policiers, lus, associations  jugent trs infrieure au cot encaiss par la France.
> 
> Cette annonce, attendue, devrait tre officialise  loccasion de la venue au Royaume-Uni du prsident franais Emmanuel Macron pour un sommet bilatral destin  complter les accords du Touquet. Sign en 2003 par Nicolas Sarkozy, alors ministre de lIntrieur, et en vigueur depuis 2004, ce texte a fix la frontire britannique sur la cte franaise, dans le but de trouver une rponse  lafflux constant de migrants dcids  traverser la Manche, par la mer ou par le tunnel. Pendant la campagne prsidentielle, Emmanuel Macron avait dit sa volont de  complter  ce trait quil jugeait  imparfait .


Qu'est-ce que vous en pensez ?
On aura un peu plus de budget mais on aura toujours un problme de migrants  Calais...

----------


## BenoitM

Ben c'est comme si tu donnais le smic  tous les migrants qui se trouve actuellement  Calais

----------


## ddoumeche

> Ben c'est comme si tu donnais le smic  tous les migrants qui se trouve actuellement  Calais


Alors qu'il faudrait les mettre dans des camps ferms  fabriquer des parasols contre un salaire qu'ils enverraient au pays, afin de ne rien coter  la collectivit et d'viter le dsuvrement ou de sombrer dans la dlinquance.

Nourris, log blanchis et pays 100 par mois, si ce n'est pas le paradis

----------


## Ryu2000

> contre un salaire


Hey, mais maintenant que vous parlez de migrant et de salaire a me rappel quelque chose !

Migrants : l'Allemagne cre des emplois...  80 centimes de l'heure



> *Berlin compte crer 100.000 "minijobs"  destination des populations rfugies en Allemagne pour faciliter leur intgration. A moindre cot.*
> (...)
> Dbat conomique... De plus, les mini-jobs font dbat en Allemagne. En effet, en 2011, 20% des salaris allemands taient pays  un niveau infrieur au Smic horaire franais et 40% avaient un salaire mensuel net infrieur  1000 euros. En 2012, l'Agence allemande pour l'emploi (BA) a chiffr  7,4 millions le nombre de "mini-jobs", des contrats  temps partiel rmunrs 450 euros par mois maximum, dont plus d'un tiers concernaient des salaris ayant plusieurs emplois. Selon le BA, ils pnaliseraient parfois la cration de vrais emplois.

----------


## Invit

> Alors qu'il faudrait les mettre dans des camps ferms  fabriquer des parasols contre un salaire qu'ils enverraient au pays, afin de ne rien coter  la collectivit et d'viter le dsuvrement ou de sombrer dans la dlinquance.
> 
> Nourris, log blanchis et pays 100 par mois, si ce n'est pas le paradis


a me rappelle un reportage Envoy Spcial sur quelques migrants qui, en gros, se servaient de la vague migratoire d aux diffrents conflits pour aller chercher une vie meilleure...
Un exemple abus, le mec travaillait dans la volaille (vendeur) dans son pays, de mmoire, je crois que c'tait l'Irak mais dans une rgion sans rel conflit, il avait galement un appartement...
Il avait TOUT VENDU pour se payer le voyage avec les passeurs etc... Et pourquoi ? On lui avait promis qu'en Allemagne, il allait pouvoir travailler chez BMW, qu'ils recrutaient  fond et qu'il allait tre pay 5000  par mois !!!  :8O:  :8O:   ::?: 

Qui  sa place, ne serait pas parti ? 

Le mec a russi  aller en Allemagne, je sais plus combien de temps aprs, moins d'un an, il est revenu la queue entre le jambes ( ::?: ), il avait plus d'appartement, il vivait chez sa mre et plus de boulot sur place... Et bien sr, plus un rond...

----------


## micka132

> Qui  sa place, ne serait pas parti ?


Nous on a le reve Amricain. L ralit est tout autre... part quelques cadres qui peuvent en effet extremement bien gagner, c'est loin d'etre une vidence  :;): .

----------


## ddoumeche

> Nous on a le reve Amricain. L ralit est tout autre... part quelques cadres qui peuvent en effet extremement bien gagner, c'est loin d'etre une vidence .


 Le salaire des dveloppeurs est aussi beaucoup plus lev en Amrique du nord.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Qui  sa place, ne serait pas parti ?


Moi je serais rest tranquille dans mon village  m'occuper de mes volailles.




> Nous on a le reve Amricain.


Le rve Suisse est mieux.  :8-): 
Mais ouais il parait que plein de franais vont au Canada.

----------


## el_slapper

> Le salaire des dveloppeurs est aussi beaucoup plus lev en Amrique du nord.


Retire les frais de sant, et la cotisation pour une retraite dcente, et c'est tout de suite moins impressionnant. Et je ne parle mme pas des cotis chmage..... Bon, mme comme a, a reste intressant de travailler l-bas, mais c'est loin d'tre l'eldorado qu'il parait en regardant juste les chiffres.

----------


## ddoumeche

> Retire les frais de sant, et la cotisation pour une retraite dcente, et c'est tout de suite moins impressionnant. Et je ne parle mme pas des cotis chmage..... Bon, mme comme a, a reste intressant de travailler l-bas, mais c'est loin d'tre l'eldorado qu'il parait en regardant juste les chiffres.


SURTOUT en retirant les frais de sant et cotisations retraites. Par contre le cot de la vie en Californie ou dans le New Jersey est astronomique.
Donc mieux vaut monter une startup en Floride

----------


## Invit

> Moi je serais rest tranquille dans mon village  m'occuper de mes volailles.


Oui mais toi, a compte pas, t'es quelqu'un de formidable  :;): 
Tu fais jamais d'erreurs et tu arrives  tout analyser en moins d'une minute, ton environnement, comment la terre fonctionne, etc...  ::P:

----------


## Ryu2000

> Oui mais toi, a compte pas


De toute faon on ne peut pas savoir ce qu'on ferait dans une autre situation.
Je ne suis pas Irakien.
Mais normalement, je ne suis pas aventureux, je n'aime pas dpenser et j'aime bien rester dans mon village.
Donc dpenser tout mon argent pour aller seul vers l'inconnu c'est pas mon truc.
Il est difficile de se mettre dans la tte d'un irakien (j'imagine que certains regrettent Saddam Hussein et n'aiment pas les USA, c'est pas vident de s'identifier...)

Bon sinon pour revenir dans le sujet, qu'est-ce que vous pensez de la couverture du nouvel observateur ?


J'ai vu a aussi, en news People :
C'est off : l'ide de Macron pour les europennes, "c'est foutu !"



> Pour aller vers plus de fdralisme, Emmanuel Macron souhaitait des listes transnationales ds les lections europennes de 2019. Mais dsormais,  lElyse, on temporise :  Cest une ide que nous trouvons bonne, *mais la France ne dcide pas toute seule.*  De fait, il sera difficile de trouver un accord europen dici au scrutin, prvu dans moins dun an et demi.  Cest foutu ! , assne un dput LREM.


Est-ce qu'ils pensaient vraiment que la France pourrait imposer son truc  l'UE ?

----------


## BenoitM

> Est-ce qu'ils pensaient vraiment que la France pourrait imposer son truc  l'UE ?


Toi tu ne connais pas le mot convaincre  ::roll:: 

Pourquoi vouloir toujours voir tout en noir ou blanc?
Pourquoi les autres ne pourraient pas trouver l'ide de Macron bonne?
Pourquoi aucun dirigeant ne pourrait ses collgues?

----------


## ABCIWEB

> Est-ce qu'ils pensaient vraiment que la France pourrait imposer son truc  l'UE ?


C'est comme toujours, il faudrait pour cela qu'une majorit de pays soutienne cette position, chacun dfend ses intrts et Macron n'est pas prs de changer cela, pas plus qu'un autre d'ailleurs. 

Il n'a pas obtenu de rforme significative pour les salaris dtachs, c'tait plus symbolique que rellement contraignant pour les entreprises et il est trs probable que la suite soit dans la mme ligne.

Il fait beaucoup de tapage en tant que pro europen, peut-tre par sincrit, mais dans tous les cas, faire croire que l'Europe peut voluer est bon pour lui, donc on a pas fini de l'entendre.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Toi tu ne connais pas le mot convaincre


Ok, bon alors, est-ce que vous croyez que le parti LREM pensait rellement pouvoir convaincre les autres pays ?
Tous les partis promettent de reformer l'UE (sauf les 1 ou 2 qui proposent de quitter l'UE, ce qui pourrait emmener l'UE  sa perte, ce qui pourrait donc tre sympa).
Elections Prsidentielles : L'Union Europenne
Ils promettent de proposer des lois, c'est facile de proposer mais elles seront refus  chaque fois.
Enfin au moins Macron peut tenir sa promesse de proposer des lois...

Moi j'ai plus l'impression que Juncker dirige seul :
Rforme de lUE : Juncker voyage au centre de laustre



> Selon nos informations, les propositions que le prsident de la Commission va dvoiler mercredi sont alignes sur les positions les plus dures des conservateurs allemands.





> C'est comme toujours, il faudrait pour cela qu'une majorit de pays soutienne cette position, chacun dfend ses intrts et Macron n'est pas prs de changer cela, pas plus qu'un autre d'ailleurs.


L'UE dfend les intrts de quel pays ?
J'ai l'impression que chaque membre est handicap par l'UE ( part peut tre l'Allemagne, cela dit le peuple souffre quand mme pas mal, avec les mini jobs et tout a).

L'UE c'est bien pour le gros patron allemand qui veut dlocaliser ses usines en Pologne, mais pour les autres a craint...

===
Macron, le candidat des riches :
Un  effet Macron  sur limmobilier de luxe



> A Paris, les prix de limmobilier de luxe ont progress denviron 10 % en 2017, avec un bond de 25 % du nombre de transactions, selon une tude publie le jeudi 18 janvier par le rseau Barnes, qui observe un retour en force des investisseurs trangers en France, en particulier dans la capitale. Mme la mise en place de limpt sur la fortune immobilire (IFI), qui remplace limpt de solidarit sur la fortune ds 2018, ne semble pas freiner leurs ardeurs.


D'ailleurs un jour il faudra que l'immobilier seffondre, rien ne peut monter  l'infini, l'immobilier c'est une bulle.

----------


## BenoitM

> Moi j'ai plus l'impression que Juncker dirige seul :
> Rforme de lUE : Juncker voyage au centre de laustre
> Selon nos informations, les propositions que le prsident de la Commission va dvoiler mercredi sont alignes sur les positions les plus dures des conservateurs allemands.


Euh tu es con ou tu es con?  :8O: 
Tu dis qu'il dcide seul mais qu'il saligne sur les conservateurs allemands?
Alors il est seul ou il est sur la ligne des conservateurs allemands?   ::roll:: 

(sans compter mais la c'est pas crit dans l'article mais derrires les positions de l'Allemagne tu as souvent l'Autriche,  le Danemark, la Finlande, les Pays-Bas, Rpublique tchque (et surement d'autres) qui sont en accord avec cette ligne dur mais bon c'est plus facile de faire croire qu'il n'y a que la "mchante" Allemagne)

De plus tu dis qu'il faut l'accord des autres chefs d'tats et maintenant que c'est Junker qui dcide seul.

Mon dieu comment on peut-tre aussi inconsquent  ::calim2:: 

--- 
Mais oui tous les pays entre dans l'UE parce qu'ils sont masochistes  ::): 
(Tiens pour l'Allemagne c'est bon de dlocalis ses entreprises en Pologne  :p
Tiens pour la Pologne c'est mal d'avoir de nouvelles usines  ::weird:: )

----------


## Ryu2000

> Tu dis qu'il dcide seul mais qu'il saligne sur les conservateurs allemands?


a dpend des fois...
C'est trs compliqu comment fonctionne l'UE.
C'est pas toujours les 28 nations qui sont d'accord (sinon jamais rien ne changerai).



Mais en attendant l'UE prend plus de dcisions qui vont dans lintrt des grosses entreprises allemandes, que de dcisions bonnes pour l'ensemble (en mme temps, est-ce que a existerai des rgles bnfiques  28 nations aussi diffrente ?).




> Tiens pour la Pologne c'est mal d'avoir de nouvelles usines


Ouais bon  la limite l'UE c'est peut tre bnfique pour les petits pays du genre : Croatie, Bulgarie, Roumanie, Estonie, Hongrie, Lettonie, Lituanie, etc.
Et encore il faudrait regarder dans le dtail, parce que a peut leur poser problme galement.
Pour tre dans l'UE faut respecter plein de norme qui servent  rien et qui cotent super chre.

===
Si il faisait a chez les politiciens, il ne resterait plus grand monde ^^
LEducation nationale suspend 26 personnes aprs le contrle des casiers judiciaires
Heureusement les politiciens ont le droit d'avoir un casier judiciaire.

----------


## Ryu2000

En augmentant les budgets, Macron russit-il  faire la paix avec l'arme?



> Etait-ce le chef des armes ou le pre Nol qui a adress ce vendredi ses voeux aux armes depuis le btiment de projection et de commandement Dixmude, amarr  Toulon? Pendant plus d'une heure, Emmanuel Macron a tent de rassurer les militaires, six mois aprs le dpart fracassant du chef d'Etat-major des armes, Pierre de Villiers, en dsaccord avec l'annulation de 850 millions d'euros de crdits en 2017. Signe que le bras de fer n'avait pas forcment tourn  la faveur du chef de l'Etat, le succs de librairie de son livre Servir (Fayard) qui caracole en tte des classements des meilleures ventes.


C'est bien que Macron essaie d'aller dans le sens de l'arme, mais a doit cacher quelque chose...

===
Exposition universelle 2025 :  Ce retrait de la France est consternant 



> C'est un coup dur pour les porteurs du dossier, investis depuis de nombreuses annes. *La France n'est plus candidate  l'organisation de l'Exposition universelle de 2025*. Le Premier ministre en a dcid ainsi, selon un courrier adress au dlgu interministriel Pascal Lamy. Un projet qui pchait par concurrence : celle des Jeux olympiques de 2024  Paris. Ancien dlgu gnral d'ExpoFrance 2025 charg de la prparation du dossier de candidature et de son financement, Gilles Dufeigneux considre que les arguments invoqus par douard Philippe sont  injustifis  et  incomprhensibles . Et de rappeler que le prsident de la Rpublique, lui-mme, avait approuv et sign le dossier de candidature.


Enfin une bonne nouvelle !
On va dj perdre des milliards d'  cause des jeux olympiques...
Il faudrait peut tre commencer  essayer de grer le budget intelligemment.

Mondial de rugby, JO... : la France championne du monde des vnements sportifs



> Quel pays aura accueilli en l'espace de 25 ans une Coupe du monde de football, un Euro, deux mondiaux de rugby et les Jeux Olympiques d't ? La rponse est simple : aucun. C'est pourtant ce que la France est en passe de raliser. Et on peut ajouter les Jeux d'hiver (Albertville) si l'on remonte jusqu' 1992.


On l'a fait en 1900 et depuis on se retrouve avec la Tour Eiffel, que tout le monde trouvait moche  l'poque et qui aurait du tre dmont.
C'est beaucoup moins beau qu'une cathdrale.
La cathdrale Notre-Dame reste le monument le plus visit de Paris

----------


## Mat.M

> Le salaire des dveloppeurs est aussi beaucoup plus lev en Amrique du nord.


la vie aux USA suscite quelques inquitudes...en fait il y a une sorte d'hyperinflation
Lorsqu'on voit que le nouveau sige d'Amazon va coter 5 milliards de dollars c'est un peu inquitant car pour que les salaris d'Amazon puissent se loger ils devront habiter  proximit.
Donc mcaniquement les prix de l'immobilier vont monter en flche, on va avoir une bulle immobilire ce qui fait qu'un studio  proximit du sige d'Amazon va coter dans les 2000-3000dollars mensuels rien que pour un simple studio
Ensuite que le nouveau sige d'Amazon cote 5milliards je me demande bien ce qui peut coter 5milliards...les toilettes sont en or massif ?  ::mrgreen::

----------


## BenoitM

> la vie aux USA suscite quelques inquitudes...en fait il y a une sorte d'hyperinflation
> Lorsqu'on voit que le nouveau sige d'Amazon va coter 5 milliards de dollars c'est un peu inquitant car pour que les salaris d'Amazon puissent se loger ils devront habiter  proximit.
> Donc mcaniquement les prix de l'immobilier vont monter en flche, on va avoir une bulle immobilire ce qui fait qu'un studio  proximit du sige d'Amazon va coter dans les 2000-3000dollars mensuels rien que pour un simple studio
> Ensuite que le nouveau sige d'Amazon cote 5milliards je me demande bien ce qui peut coter 5milliards...les toilettes sont en or massif ?


Peut-tre se poser la question de la taille des btiments...




> Plus de 40.000 personnes travaillent actuellement au sige d'Amazon dans l'Etat de Washington, rpartis dans 33 btiments sur 750.000 mtres carrs.

----------


## ddoumeche

> la vie aux USA suscite quelques inquitudes...en fait il y a une sorte d'hyperinflation
> Lorsqu'on voit que le nouveau sige d'Amazon va coter 5 milliards de dollars c'est un peu inquitant car pour que les salaris d'Amazon puissent se loger ils devront habiter  proximit.
> Donc mcaniquement les prix de l'immobilier vont monter en flche, on va avoir une bulle immobilire ce qui fait qu'un studio  proximit du sige d'Amazon va coter dans les 2000-3000dollars mensuels rien que pour un simple studio
> Ensuite que le nouveau sige d'Amazon cote 5milliards je me demande bien ce qui peut coter 5milliards...les toilettes sont en or massif ?


Sans doute toute llectronique, l'intelligence, les nouveaux matraux nobles genre bton et verre absorbant le mchant co (comme le fait le bton romain le fait depuis 3000 ans) facturs  prix d'or, une compacteuse  caca pour faire de l'engrais, l'air conditionn avec thermostat dans chaque pice, etc etc
Plus les salaires des architectes, cabinet d'tudes, btonneurs... en fait, le secteur du BTP va dployer des trsors d'imagination pour vendre des prestations  prix d'or  Amazon.
Et les dpassements de budget ne sont pas l'exclusivit de notre profession. 

Et pourquoi s'installer  Seattle alors que Miami est beaucoup pus accessible et agrable  vivre, surtout pour des europens attachs  l'_art de vive_  que l'on peut marier aux tons pastelles de la ville ?

Regarde le nouveau sige d'Apple... qui ressemble  un vaisseau extraterrestre venu de l'espace, preuve vidente que cette entreprise est la socit mre des vnusiens et anime des pires desseins. Et qui a du coter une fortune

----------


## Ryu2000

Sondage: Macron chute en janvier, un effet Notre-Dame-des-Landes?



> *Certaines dcisions peuvent-elles tre approuves par une majorit de Franais et entraner dans le mme temps une chute de popularit?* C'est visiblement toute la contradiction subie en janvier par Emmanuel Macron,  croire le dernier sondage Odoxa pour L'Express, France Inter et la presse rgionale. En l'espace d'un petit mois, la cote de popularit du chef de l'Etat a diminu de cinq points, le faisant repasser sous la barre des 50%. Ils sont dsormais 49%  considrer que le prsident de la Rpublique est un bon prsident de la Rpublique, mme si la marge d'erreur ne permet pas d'tre catgorique sur ce point.


a n'a aucun sens (bon en mme temps c'est un sondage, donc on ne peut pas s'attendre  autre chose).
Il y a beaucoup plus de franais qui sont contre ce projet que de franais pour.
Qui se dirait "le gouvernement fait quelque chose qui va dans le bon sens donc je le dsapprouve !" ?
Et aprs faut arrter de dconner beaucoup moins de 50% des franais sont satisfait de Macron...

Un premier ministre sert de fusible, on l'envoie faire les rformes impopulaire et une fois qu'il est cram on le change.



> La chute est encore plus dure pour le premier ministre. *Edouard Philippe, qui s'expose de plus en plus sur les sujets sensibles*, et qui s'est charg de l'annonce de l'abandon de l'aroport, enregistre lui une baisse de sept points de popularit. Ils ne sont plus que 50% des Franais  considrer que le pensionnaire de Matignon est un bon Premier ministre. Le couple excutif perd lourd chez les sympathisants des deux anciens partis de gouvernement. Macron et Philippe accusent respectivement une perte de 16 et 19 points chez les sympathisants socialistes, et de 20 et 6 points chez les sympathisants de droite.


 la limite Macron aurait pu perdre de la popularit  cause des histoires de migrants, parce que des gens du show-biz l'ont critiqu :
Migrants  Calais : Yann Moix trille Emmanuel Macron
Tout le monde s'en fout de Yann Moix c'est un trs mauvais exemple, dsol.
Mais il y a eu des articles qui critiquaient la politique migratoire de Macron.

----------


## Grogro

Mais non les sondages refltent surtout l'humeur du peuple  un instant t. Or en janvier 2018 les gens ont vu la hausse des taxes sur le disel et la hausse des taxes sur le tabac, ainsi que l'annonce du passage  80 km/h sur les routes nationales. 

Et la baisse des cotisations salariales ne se verra qu' la fin du mois, partiellement, puis en octobre, entirement. CQFD.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Mais non les sondages refltent surtout l'humeur du peuple  un instant t.


Ils refltent surtout pourquoi on a pay les instituts de sondages...


Philippe de Villiers dnonce le "systme de corruption" des sondages

50% des franais satisfait de Macron, vous trouvez a rellement crdible ?
Je t'en fouterais des chantillons reprsentatifs de 1006 franais...

Mais effectivement l'augmentation des taxes sur le carburant et le tabac et le passage  80 km/h a fait bien chier ! (enfin sauf ceux qui ne conduisent et ne fument pas)
En huit mois, le prsident Macron a cr huit nouveaux impts et taxes



> Comme le rappelle Le Figaro, avec la loi de finances 2018 et les lois de finances rectificatives 2017, depuis leur accession au pouvoir, *lexcutif et les dputs LREM ont instaur au moins un impt (ou taxe) par mois*.


On croit qu'ils glandent rien les gens de LREM, mais en fait ils sont trs efficace pour crer des nouveaux impts !
Par contre les ultra riche sont content.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Mais non les sondages refltent surtout l'humeur du peuple  un instant t. Or en janvier 2018 les gens ont vu la hausse des taxes sur le disel et la hausse des taxes sur le tabac, ainsi que l'annonce du passage  80 km/h sur les routes nationales. 
> 
> Et la baisse des cotisations salariales ne se verra qu' la fin du mois, partiellement, puis en octobre, entirement. CQFD.


Entirement d'accord. Le "journaliste" qui a pondu cet article n'est pas un grand analyste, apparemment. ::roll::

----------


## Ryu2000

> Le "journaliste" qui a pondu cet article n'est pas un grand analyste


Mais c'est peut tre un bon journaliste. (Selon la dfinition de journaliste qu'on utilise)
Le rle des journalistes en France aujourd'hui c'est de donner la meilleure image possible de Macron.
Parfois ils disent que sa popularit diminue (pour que a colle un minimum avec la ralit) mais ils donnent des faussent explications.

Les journalistes ne disent pas "Macron descend dans les sondages, car le peuple le considre comme le prsident des riches, qui crer des impts qui ciblent principalement les pauvres".

Les journalistes sont amis avec les politiciens, ce qui ne devrait jamais tre le cas.

----------


## Ryu2000

Probablement oui... dans un contexte similaire,  la BBC Macron estime que le Frexit est possible



> Le journaliste de la BBC, Andrew Marr, est revenu sur le Brexit et sur un ventuel Frexit, suggrant notamment : Si la France avait tenu un rfrendum, le rsultat aurait peut-tre t le mme.
> 
> Ce  quoi le prsident franais a rpondu aussitt : Oui, probablement... Probablement, dans un contexte similaire [ celui du Brexit].
> 
> Ensuite, Emmanuel Macron a sembl chercher ses mots : Mais notre contexte tait trs diffrent, donc je ne prendrais pas les paris... Mais j'aurais vigoureusement combattu pour gagner [un tel rfrendum].


Franois Asselineau  propos des dessous de la dclaration de Macron sur le Frexit



> Je suppose que monsieur Macron, s'il a fait la dclaration qu'il a faite, qu'il a comme informations d'autres informations que les sondages qui sont diffuss dans les mdias, a expliqu le prsident de l'Union populaire rpublicaine (UPR). En cela, les donnes en question pourraient provenir *des services de renseignement franais qui lui montrent que l'opinion publique n'est pas du tout conforme  ce qu'on vit dans les sondages diffuss dans les mdias.*
> (...)
> *Les sondages ce sont des instruments de manipulation de l'opinion publique. On a souvent des sondages dont le rsultat est conforme  la volont de celui qui paye le sondage. Donc il ne faut pas trop croire aux sondages*.


La guerre du Frexit naura pas lieu: Saint Clair et Filoche nous disent pourquoi



> le Prsident prend acte de la dfiance des Franais vis--vis de l'Union europenne. C'est--dire qu'il comprend l'tat d'esprit des Franais et, par suite, qu'il est conscient de l'exigence de russite qui lui incombe dans la refondation du projet europen.
> (...)
> La faiblesse verra peut-tre le jour au moment d'valuer le bilan de l'action [d'Emmanuel Macron, ndlr]. *S'il choue, alors il est probable que les eurosceptiques auront une srieuse carte  jouer.*
> (...)
> *La premire consquence, c'est qu'il faut qu'il arrte de vouloir promouvoir une intgration europenne,  marche force, puisqu'il sait que c'est contraire  la volont des Franais*, ou, deuximement, il devrait faire un rfrendum pour demander aux Franais "Qu'est-ce que vous voulez?"
> (...)
> C'tait un vote contre le libralisme et *contre l'UE parce que prcisment l'UE est librale, technocratique, austritaire*, mais une Europe sociale et dmocratique aurait srement pour effet d'inverser et d'annuler ce vote. En France galement, le rejet qui existe est celui de l'UE telle qu'elle est, mais pas de l'Europe., Grard Filoche syndicaliste et homme politique, ancien membre du PS.


Macron a du mal rpondre  une question et du coup a part en discussion sur le Frexit  ::mrgreen::  ::mrgreen::  ::mrgreen::  ::D:  ::D:  ::D:  :;):  :;):  :;): 
Pour Macron, la France aurait "probablement" vot pour une sortie de l'UE en cas de vote sur le "Frexit"



> Dans une interview  la BBC, *Emmanuel Macron admet que la France aurait pu voter en faveur d'une sortie de l'Union europenne*, comme la Grande-Bretagne avec le Brexit.


Peut tre que le pourcentage des franais qui ont envie de sortir de l'UE est suprieur  2% finalement  ::P:

----------


## Grogro

Sans surprise, suite  l'entre en vigueur des ordonnances, les plans sociaux fondent comme la vrole sur le bas clerg : http://www.atlantico.fr/decryptage/p...a-3289136.html

Le paradoxe des mdias et de la perception que nous avons d'eux. Une affaire d'oeuf et de poule : http://www.atlantico.fr/decryptage/t...n-3288988.html

Vu par les libraux modrs qui soufflent dans l'oreille des maitres : http://www.atlantico.fr/decryptage/f...n-3288019.html

_"Vous me demandez les facteurs quil faudrait mobiliser pour hisser la France au rang des premiers pays daccueil. Sans tre exhaustif et sans priorit, il faudrait, tout dabord, plus de flexibilit dans lorganisation du travail afin de sadapter au plus prs des ralits. Cest lambition de la loi travail. Ensuite, plus de souplesse et de simplification dans les relations avec lAdministration sociale et fiscale. Enfin, plus de comptitivit sociale (moins de charges) et plus de comptitivit fiscale (moins dimpts sur le capital et sur lentreprise).

Mais plus quune politique industrielle, quasi-inexistante en France et en Europe, favorisant le dveloppement de  champions nationaux  quil conviendrait de soutenir voire protger pour faire face  la mondialisation, ce qui revient, au final,  envisager des initiatives selon une dichotomie portant sur la taille de lentreprise, il faut se concentrer sur la demande formule par les investisseurs trangers. Tous souhaitent que ces rformes ne dtruisent pas les spcificits du modle franais (systme dducation suprieure, quipements de transport, institutions sociales)."_

Autrement dit, rsoudre la quadrature du cercle, car c'est  croire que les investisseurs veulent  la fois l'adaptation de la France  la mondialisation nolibrale, et la prservation du modle social franais. 

Nassim Taleb de retour : https://www.latribune.fr/opinions/tr...ne-765765.html

Pour finir, une analyse de 30 ans de mondialisation nolibrale : http://www.atlantico.fr/decryptage/d...s-3289067.html

A noter qu'Edouard Husson est un homme de droite, ancien sarkozyste, qui semble dsormais fch avec le nolibralisme.

----------


## MiaowZedong

Nan mais t'as rien compris Grogro, ce que veulent les patrons c'est juste une main d'oeuvre bien eduque, bien soigne, bien nourrie, qui se deplace facilement et pour peu cher, un reservoir de chmeurs suffisant pour faire pression sur les salaires mais qui ne se tourne pas vers la criminalit, et que tout cela ne soit pas financ en levant des impts sur eux. 

Bref, les patrons sont comme les autres: ils veulent le beurre et l'argent du beurre.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Bref, les patrons sont comme les autres: ils veulent le beurre et l'argent du beurre.


En fait, ils ont dj le beurre et l'argent du beurre. Ils veulent maintenant niquer la crmire, sa fille et toutes les gnrations  venir.  ::aie::

----------


## Grogro

Et si Flamby n'avait rellement "pas eu de bol" ?

http://www.slate.fr/story/156694/cic...hollande-bilan

----------


## Mat.M

> Et si Flamby


vocable, dsignation qui est symptomatique de notre poque (dans laquelle nous vivons )..

la profondeur de tout chose semble avoir disparu- par chose j'entends signification objet conceptuel-ontologique bien entendu
(j'coutais avec plaisir une mission sur Merleau Ponty  ce sujet sur France Culture ce-matin  ::mrgreen:: ).

Ce qui fait que nous vivons dans une approche rductionniste de la pense ;
la moindre entit est  rduire  sa simple expression c'est l la logique du renouvellement des Choses , de l'obsolecence programme des entits.
Les entits naissent,vivent et meurent..
On prend un vocable,une appelation pour dsigner une chose quitte  la rduire dans son substrat,c'est l'exacrbation du rductionnisme ; toute Chose est forcment rductible.

Une dsignation , un nominal en vaut mille...

Tel Ockham et son rasoir on procde par limination  marche force d'lments redondants dans le discours

Il ne faut surtout pas le prendre mal mais moi a m'agace un peu ces qualifications populaires d'hommes politiques
Ceux mritent un peu de respect tout de mme.. ::mouarf::

----------


## Ryu2000

> Il ne faut surtout pas le prendre mal mais moi a m'agace un peu ces qualifications populaires d'hommes politiques
> Ceux mritent un peu de respect tout de mme..


Ben c'est la peopilisation des politiques.
Ils l'ont cherch.
C'est eux qui ont voulu que ce soit comme a.

Aujourd'hui notre prsident est un paquet de yaourt (ou de lessive selon votre prfrence).
C'est un produit, qui a bnfici d'une grosse campagne de pub.

C'est normal de se moquer de ceux qui nous gouvernent, ils sont l pour a...
Normalement ce n'est pas sympa d'attaquer le physique, mais quand le type a t prsident on peut y aller (parce que normalement ils sont sens tre charismatique !).
Sarkozy tait un tout petit nerveux plein de tocs (probablement cocanomane).
Il faisait penser  Joe Dalton, mais en plus mchant.

Hollande tait un gros truc mou et niais, mais bon il se baladait seul en scooter ce qui est classe pour un prsident.
Taille des Prsidents : il manque 1 cm  Hollande pour battre Sarkozy


Macron ressemble  un jeune mtrosexuel (probablement cocanomane) mari  une vieille.
===
Du coup appel Hollande "Flamby" c'est plutt gentil.

----------


## Grogro

Les 40 deniers de Judas de Patrick Kron pour avoir dmantel un actif stratgique franais au profit des USA. 4 millions. Une paille.

https://www.francetvinfo.fr/economie...s_2570427.html

----------


## ABCIWEB

> Et si Flamby n'avait rellement "pas eu de bol" ?


Evidemment plus on s'loigne des consquences de la crise de 2008, et mieux les conomies se portent bien. Mais on ne reproche pas  "Flamby" d'avoir restaurer les marges des entreprises, mais de l'avoir fait au dtriment des contribuables. Et surtout, sans s'tre attaquer aux problmes rels : la financiarisation de l'conomie, le manque de rglementation des activits bancaires et des produits spculatifs qui sont la cause de la crise de 2008 et du ralentissement conomique qui s'en est suivi (entre 1995 et 2008 le dficit franais oscillait entre 55 et 65% du PIB contre prs de 100% actuellement).

Il n'a pas obtenu de rsultats significatifs sur la rglementation, comme une sparation entre banque de dpt et banques d'investissement aurait pu l'tre par exemple. Il n'y a pas fait de proposition progressiste permettant de fdrer le plus grand nombre sur un projet motivant, mais uniquement une rduction des impositions sur les entreprises en faisant payer le manque  gagner par une augmentation de la dette ou une pression fiscale supplmentaire sur l'ensemble de la population, ou une diminution des prestations de l'tat, la plupart du temps un mixte des trois.

Hollande n'a rien fait de motivant pour l'avenir, car ce mouvement de transfert des revenus salaris vers les entreprises est l'unique moyen qui a t utilis, et c'est d'autant plus inquitant que l'on s'est rendu compte assez vite avec la rforme du code du travail que ce principe tait sans fin. C'est nous qui payons et le systme qui a cr initialement la crise est rest quasiment identique, donc videmment on a des perspectives plutt sombres, comme l'ternel retour du mme.

Macron ne fait pas autrement puisqu'il a repris les mmes mthodes en les amplifiant, le retour du mme, en pire. Son avantage est de ne pas avoir t lu sur un projet mais par dfaut.

Alors bien videmment que les comptes finissent par s'arranger, c'tait prvisible mais  quel prix. Aussi je ne pense pas qu' Hollande aurait t rlu mme si de meilleurs chiffres avaient t annoncs plus tt car les bons chiffres ne sont pas dissociables de la manire dont ils sont obtenus. 

Par exemple, les bons rsultats comptables de l'Allemagne n'ont pas empchs les problmes de Merckel aux dernires lections. Avec environ 20% de salaris pauvres l'Allemagne peut bien se targuer d'avoir rsolu le problme du chmage mais cela ne rsout pas pour autant les problmes de prcarit et de pauvret  tel point que le FMI s'en inquitait dernirement. Et finalement cela s'est fait ressentir aux dernires lections. Je ne vois pas pourquoi cela aurait t diffrent pour Hollande.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Et surtout, sans s'tre attaquer aux problmes rels : la financiarisation de l'conomie, le manque de rglementation des activits bancaires et des produits spculatifs qui sont la cause de la crise de 2008 et du ralentissement conomique qui s'en est suivi (entre 1995 et 2008 le dficit franais oscillait entre 55 et 65% du PIB contre prs de 100% actuellement).


Dans le discours il l'a fait :


Hollande : "mon adversaire, c'est le monde de la finance"



> "Je vais vous dire qui est mon adversaire, mon vritable adversaire", a lanc Franois Hollande lors de son premier meeting de campagne dimanche au Bourget. "*Il n'a pas de nom, pas de visage, pas de parti. Il ne prsentera jamais sa candidature. Il ne sera pas lu. Et pourtant, il gouverne*", a ajout le candidat socialiste  l'lection prsidentielle. "Mon adversaire, c'est le monde de la finance", a lanc Franois Hollande.
> 
> "En 20 ans, la finance a pris le contrle de nos vies. En une fraction de secondes, il est dsormais possible de dplacer des sommes astronomiques, de faire tomber les banques. Les G20 se sont succd sans rsultat tangibles. *En Europe, seize runions de la dernire chance n'ont jamais rien donn. Les banques, sauves par les Etats mangent la main de ceux qui les ont nourri. Ainsi la finance s'est affranchie de toute rgle, de toute morale, de tout contrle*", a-t-il ajout.


Bon par contre dans la pratique c'tait autre chose...

----------


## MiaowZedong

Mais Franois Hollande a t un trs bon politicien....le temps d'une campagne prsidentielle seulement. Aprs il est redevenu un flamby obsd par son improbable carrire de casanova  ::aie::

----------


## Ryu2000

> Mais Franois Hollande a t un trs bon politicien....le temps d'une campagne prsidentielle seulement.


Ouais mais en mme temps c'est le but...
L'objectif c'est d'tre lu prsident, si tu y arrives t'as gagn et c'est fini.
Normalement Macron devrait faire comme Sarkozy et Hollande, un seul mandat avant de se faire dgager. (Hollande a principalement t lu parce que les franais voulaient se dbarrasser de Sarkozy)

Hollande a trs bien jou, il a quasiment dit "Je n'ai pas atteint mes objectifs alors je ne me reprsente pas", par consquent sa popularit a augment.
Aprs il a fait campagne pour Macron... (c'tait pas trs sympa a, mais bon en mme temps Hollande ne pesait pas grand chose)

Le PS est en train de mourir :
Congrs du PS : Julien Dray, gueule casse du hollandisme
Une section locale du PS prsente Julien Dray comme le vrai Baron noir de la srie de Canal+

----------


## ddoumeche

> Mais Franois Hollande a t un trs bon politicien....le temps d'une campagne prsidentielle seulement. Aprs il est redevenu un flamby obsd par son improbable carrire de casanova


Franois Hollande a t un trs bon politicien ... uniquement en nous vendant du vent comme le petit timonier, et parce que la presse tirait  boulet rouges (ahah) contre le prsidentiable sortant. Prsidentiable dont on attend toujours l'inculpation 5 ans plus tard. Mais on ne sait jamais, il fallait laisser planer le doute, ce qui l'a bien desservit lors de sa campagne de 2017.
Voila qui nous rappelle furieusement les dboires d'un autre politicien, ancien premier ministre ... dont on attend d'ailleurs la mise en examen peut-tre un jour, ou peut-tre pas. Laissons planer le doute, ds fois que. 

Mthodes mafieuse dj rodes en Italie contre le milliardaire des mdias Berlusconi, d'ailleurs dbarqu manu militari lors de l'intervention en Lybie, & par qui vous savez.

Il faut donc se pincer pour lire que monsieur Lonarda a fait du bon boulot. A moins que l'auteur l'entende vritablement : car nous sommes sur Slate, le quotidien de Benjamin et Ariane de Rotschild ( 69%), qui peut bien se fendre d'un renvoi dascendeur  l'ennemi de la finance.
Histoire aussi d'encourager le petit peuple et le bobo  voter  gauche en 2022. 

Qui aime bien chtie bien.

----------


## fredoche

> Voila qui nous rappelle furieusement les dboires d'un autre politicien, ancien premier ministre ... *dont on attend d'ailleurs la mise en examen peut-tre un jour*, ou peut-tre pas. Laissons planer le doute, ds fois que.


Heu ... il a t mis en examen le 14 mars 2017, ce que confirme en tous cas une simple recherche sur son nom

----------


## Ryu2000

Comme bien d'autres pays la France va prendre en compte la drogue dans le calcul du PIB pour faire croire qu'il y a de la croissance.
L'tape suivante sera de prendre en compte la prostitution.

L'Insee dcide d'intgrer le trafic de drogue dans le calcul de la croissance et du PIB



> C'est dj le cas chez nos voisins, comme aux Pays-Bas par exemple, o la vente de drogue est autorise et donc logiquement intgre dans les comptes publics neerlandais. 
> Pour des raisons d'harmonisation en Europe, Eurostat demande donc depuis 2013  tous les pays europens d'intgrer le trafic de drogue dans les comptes publics mais aussi la prostitution qui, elle aussi, est lgale au Pays-Bas, en Allemagne et en Espagne. 
> La France a toujours rechign mais a y est, l'Insee (qui est  la manoeuvre) annonce qu' partir de mai prochain, la drogue sera bien comptabilise dans les comptes de la nation. Mais pas la prostitution au Motif que le deux parties ne sont pas forcment librement consentantes, nous dit l'Insee.

----------


## Zirak

C'est mignon leur truc, mais autant je comprends qu'il puisse inclure les ventes de certaines drogues aux Pays-Bas, puisque vendues lgalement (donc argent traable), autant je ne vois pas comment ils vont inclure les chiffres du trafique en France, ils peuvent tout au mieux donner une estimation du montant, mais je ne vois pas comment ils peuvent savoir le montant exacte que cela reprsente ??

Bref, a sent les stats bien foireuses, comme d'habitude...  ::roll::

----------


## Invit

J'ai pas tout compris. Pourquoi la prostitution n'est pas intgre au PIB au motif d'un possible non-consentement ? Quel est le rapport avec le PIB ?  ::weird::  L'conomie est loin d'tre ma spcialit, mais je crois savoir que l'tique n'est habituellement pas prise en compte dans la mesure de la croissance.

----------


## Ryu2000

> J'ai pas tout compris. Pourquoi la prostitution n'est pas intgre au PIB


C'est dfini comme a dans toutes les anciennes formules de calcul du PIB.
Les prostitues ne remplissent pas de facture, elles ne paient pas dimpt en fonction de leur activit.
Les nombres qui seront donn pour le trafic de drogue seront des "estimations".

En fait a sert juste  masquer le fait que nous sommes en rcession.
Dans un monde capitaliste on a besoin de croissance, vu que l'conomie est bas la dessus.
Donc on ne peut pas avouer que la croissance est ngative.
Tous les pays mentent et trichent sur leur PIB. (mme la Chine ! Donc les USA j'en parle mme pas...)

----------


## Grogro

> C'est mignon leur truc, mais autant je comprends qu'il puisse inclure les ventes de certaines drogues aux Pays-Bas, puisque vendues lgalement (donc argent traable), autant je ne vois pas comment ils vont inclure les chiffres du trafique en France, ils peuvent tout au mieux donner une estimation du montant, mais je ne vois pas comment ils peuvent savoir le montant exacte que cela reprsente ??
> 
> Bref, a sent les stats bien foireuses, comme d'habitude...


Parce que nos rivaux le font, et que ce sont des montants considrables. Et c'est en train de devenir une norme : 

https://www.challenges.fr/economie/p...la-vertu_11304

----------


## Zirak

> *Parce que nos rivaux le font*, et que ce sont des montants considrables. Et c'est en train de devenir une norme :


Non mais a, j'avais bien compris dans l'extrait de Ryu, mais a ne me dit toujours pas d'o sortent ces montants, le trafique tant illgal, on ne peut avoir qu'une estimation de ce que cela reprsente. 

Ma question ne porte pas sur le "pourquoi" mais sur le "comment".  ::):

----------


## Ryu2000

> Ma question ne porte pas sur le "pourquoi" mais sur le "comment".


Ils commencent le calcul par le rsultat.
L'tape 1 c'est de choisir quel croissance on veut annoncer, par exemple 1,2%.
Ensuite on bricole au max pour arriver le plus prs de ce qu'il nous faut.
Et ce qu'il manque c'est la drogue ^^

Et paf ! a fait une croissance d'1,2%.

----------


## Grogro

> Non mais a, j'avais bien compris dans l'extrait de Ryu, mais a ne me dit toujours pas d'o sortent ces montants, le trafique tant illgal, on ne peut avoir qu'une estimation de ce que cela reprsente. 
> 
> Ma question ne porte pas sur le "pourquoi" mais sur le "comment".


J'ai lu la rponse hier justement, mais je suis bien incapable de retrouver l'article. C'est donc une estimation au doigt mouill ( ::aie:: ) comme tu t'en doutes. L'article disait que l'office des stats britannique estimait qu'une fille de joie fait environ 25 passes par semaine, et extrapole sur le nombre de coureuses de rempart estim  l'chelle du Royaume-Uni. Sans compter d'autres dpenses estimes. Un joli flou artistique donc.

Edith : https://www.theguardian.com/society/...ional-accounts

L'article que l'Italie montre que c'est aussi une faon de gruger Bruxelles avec son dficit public. Parce que quand tu rajoutes 10% de ton PIB en conomie souterraine/criminelle, mcaniquement le ratio dficit/PIB se rduit.

----------


## fredoche

> Les prostitues ne remplissent pas de facture, elles ne paient pas dimpt en fonction de leur activit.


Si si ils/elles en paient, ils/elles paient des impts sur le revenu.
En tout cas ils/elles le prtendent.

Et le fisc laisse passer peu de choses pour le quidam moyen, dont ces dames/messieurs sont reprsentants autant que d'autres

----------


## Grogro

> L'article que l'Italie montre que c'est aussi une faon de gruger Bruxelles avec son dficit public. Parce que quand tu rajoutes 10% de ton PIB en conomie souterraine/criminelle, mcaniquement le ratio dficit/PIB se rduit.


L'article dit galement :

"L'ensemble des corrections au titre de l'activit dissimule reprsente 3,4% du PIB franais en base 2010"

Autrement dit, 90 milliards d'euros en base 2017. Pour info, le dficit public a recul  77,1 milliards  la fin de l'anne.

----------


## Mat.M

> Ben c'est la peopilisation des politiques.
> Ils l'ont cherch.
> C'est eux qui ont voulu que ce soit comme a.
> Aujourd'hui notre prsident est un paquet de yaourt (ou de lessive selon votre prfrence).
> C'est un produit, qui a bnfici d'une grosse campagne de pub.
> .


d'accord mais l'assimilation des individus  des "choses" est fcheuse..
les individus quelques qu'ils soient (  part ceux que vous dtestez bien sr) ont tout de mme une certaine profondeur, non ?

----------


## Ryu2000

> d'accord mais l'assimilation des individus  des "choses" est fcheuse..


Je ne trouve pas...
O est le mal quand on dit que Macron a t vendu comme un paquet de lessive ?

C'est comme a que a marche, il y a des publicits pour Macron, il y a des "sondages" qui le montrent en tte, voil.
Au lieu de dire "cette lessive est conseill par ces grandes marques :" ils disent "Marcon est conseill par ces hommes politiques :".
Tout le monde tait derrire Macron,  commencer par les mdias de Drahi, les gars comme Attali, Minc, BHL, Robert Hue, Hollande, Valls, etc...
Mme Obama a particip  la promotion de Macron.

Bayrou c'est diffrent, il s'est dit "bon de toute faon j'ai aucune chance de gagner, je vais couter le deal que me propose le favoris" et il s'est fait niquer par la suite.
On avait du lui promettre un poste et au final non.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> d'accord mais l'assimilation des individus  des "choses" est fcheuse..
> les individus quelques qu'ils soient (  part ceux que vous dtestez bien sr) ont tout de mme une certaine profondeur, non ?


Mon pot de yaourt a aussi une certaine profondeur... 5/6 cm, je dirais,  vue d'il...  ::aie::

----------


## Grogro

Oups : http://www.france24.com/fr/20180131-...e-transparence

----------


## Ryu2000

> Oups :


C'est parce qu'ils utilisent des critres qui ne nous intressent pas :



> La raison : Tax Justice Network ne se contente pas de dsigner qui dcroche la palme de la ristourne fiscale ou de limpt le plus bas. LONG prend en compte une dizaine de critres, comme lopacit du systme judiciaire, les lourdeurs administratives et le secret bancaire.


Ce qui nous pose problme c'est quand un pays permet  une multinationale de ne pas payer d'impt.
Moi personnellement j'en ai rien  foutre du secret bancaire Suisse, c'est comme a que le pays marche, c'est leur truc et c'est pour a que les banques Suisses sont trs rputs.

En tout cas l'Irlande doit tre bien content de ce classement de Tax Justice Network.

Attendez mais il compte les Etats Unis en un seul bloc ?
Alors que c'est 50 tats...
Moi je voulais voir la position du Delaware !

----------


## Charvalos

> Attendez mais il compte les Etats Unis en un seul bloc ?
> Alors que c'est 50 tats...
> Moi je voulais voir la position du Delaware !


 ::weird:: 

Si je suis ton raisonnement, la Suisse aussi alors.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Si je suis ton raisonnement, la Suisse aussi alors.


Un canton ce n'est pas un tat.
Je ne pense pas qu'il y ait autant de diffrence entre cantons qu'entre tats.

Forget Panama: it's easier to hide your money in the US than almost anywhere



> In every state in the US, you can incorporate an LLC  [a limited liability company]  or another legal entity and you dont have to disclose who the beneficiary on it is. In fact, Delaware is so synonymous with anonymous companies and ghost corporations that it was named in Transparency Internationals Unmask the Corrupt campaign as one of the most symbolic cases of corruption.
> (...)
> If I were to open a shell company, I wouldnt require any of those things. I would actually need less information to open a shell company in the US than I would need to get a drivers license or a library card, pointed out Shah.
> 
> Is this in every state or just some like Delaware where the majority of US companies are incorporated ? No state in the US requires beneficial ownership information. So its practically everywhere, explained Shah, who lives in Virginia. Some states are easier than others. *In some states its more money than others, because they also have tax-friendly laws. Delaware and Nevada and Wyoming are infamous  or famous, however you look at it  [for their tax laws]. Texas and Florida are equally easy.*


Prendre les USA pour un seul tat c'est encore pire que prendre l'UE pour un seul tat (50 > 28).

----------


## rudolfrudolf

> Un canton ce n'est pas un tat.
> Je ne pense pas qu'il y ait autant de diffrence entre cantons qu'entre tats.
> 
> Forget Panama: it's easier to hide your money in the US than almost anywhere
> 
> 
> Prendre les USA pour un seul tat c'est encore pire que prendre l'UE pour un seul tat (50 > 28).


Dsol mais l tu me tends une perche que-dis je c'est carrment un fusil automatique avec chargeurs pleins  ::mrgreen::  Tu vois donc que l'on peut la faire cette Europe fdraliste on n'est que 28 et les usa ont bien russi eux  50.  ::mouarf::

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Je ne pense pas ...


Preuve irrfutable (loi de Ryu (c) Ryu2000 - 2016-17-18-...)

----------


## Charvalos

> Un canton ce n'est pas un tat.
> Je ne pense pas qu'il y ait autant de diffrence entre cantons qu'entre tats.


Bah si.... La ressemblance entre le systme amricain et suisse est trs proche :

- Les 2 pays ont deux chambres
- Dans les 2 pays, chaque cantons/tats est assez autonome avec ses propres lois, son propre gouvernement, sa propre fiscalit, etc.
- Dans les 2 pays, les grosses dcisions sont prises au niveau fdral. La grande diffrence est qu'aux USA, il n'y a qu'un seul prsident alors que chez nous, ils sont sept au Conseil Fdral.
- Dans les 2 pays, chaque canton/tats a son propre tribunal et un tribunal fdral au-dessus.

Et j'oublie certainement d'autres choses.

P.S : Et je reste persuad que si l'UE tait monte sur ce modle-l o les pays taient, en quelque sorte, les cantons/tats, des choses comme le Brexit ne serait jamais arriv et l'UE ne serait pas cette espce de truc qu'il est maintenant.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Tu vois donc que l'on peut la faire cette Europe fdraliste on n'est que 28 et les usa ont bien russi eux  50.


Mais bien-sre que non !
Les USA et l'UE n'ont aucun putain de rapports !
Ce ne sera jamais comparable.

Les USA ont une histoire ce ne sera jamais le cas de l'UE.




> La ressemblance entre le systme amricain et suisse est trs proche :


Au niveau des taxes et des impts chaque canton fait ce qu'il veut ?
Ou il y a des rgles globale ?
C'est de a dont on parle.

----------


## Charvalos

> Au niveau des taxes et des impts chaque canton fait ce qu'il veut ?
> Ou il y a des rgles globale ?
> C'est de a dont on parle.


Je ne sais pas ce que tu ne comprends pas dans le phrase "chaque canton a sa propre fiscalit" mais bon...

Mais oui, chaque canton a ses propres impts et taxes. Si je ne dis pas de conneries, il n'y a que la TVA qui est gr par la Confdration. Et si un canton veut interdire les frontaliers (exemple compltement au hasard  ::aie:: ), rien ne l'interdira tant que la loi ne va pas  l'encontre de la Constitution.

----------


## Ryu2000

> chaque canton a sa propre fiscalit


Bon ben du coup, effectivement la Suisse devrait tre divis en Cantons comme les USA devraient tre diviss en tats.
Parce qu'au USA il y a des tats qui sont plus des paradis fiscaux que d'autres.

----------


## Charvalos

Mais........ elle est divis en cantons comme les USA sont diviss en tats.  ::weird::

----------


## Ryu2000

> Mais........ elle est divis en cantons comme les USA sont diviss en tats.


Je parle d'un classement qui est mentionn dans cet article :
La France pire que l'Irlande ? Un classement des paradis fiscaux bouscule les ides reues

Apparemment c'est un classement sur l'opacit :
Financial Secrecy Index - 2018 Results
C'est class en "Jurisdiction".

Et en premire place il y a crit "Switzerland", il n'y a pas crit "canton de Neuchtel" ou bien ?
En deuxime place il y a crit "USA", il n'y a pas crit "Nevada".

*Si a se trouve le secret bancaire change selon les cantons/tats.*
Par contre il y a crit "Luxembourg", "Germany", "Netherlands", "Malta", "France", "Ireland", "Italy", "Ukraine", etc. Et a c'est parfait ! Si a avait t "EU" a n'aurait rien voulu dire...

Monaco est 92ieme.
"Andorra" est 105ime.

----------


## Zirak

> Mais........ elle est divis en cantons comme les USA sont diviss en tats.


Oui mais est-ce que les cantons ont les mmes taxes ?  ::aie::

----------


## fredinkan

Sauf que les changes entre pays se font au niveau fdral dans les 2 cas (rajoute la russie hein, c'est le mme systme .. Toi qui l'aime tant)
Du coup c'est normal qu'une tude comme a prenne le pays dans sa globalit

----------


## BenoitM

> Les USA ont une histoire ce ne sera jamais le cas de l'UE.


On a pas d'histoire en Europe?  ::weird:: 
Les USA ont une histoire alors qu'ils sont tous issus de diffrente tats europens?  ::weird:: 

Les Allemands et Franais ne se sont donc jamais taper dessus?
Les Nerlandais non pas eu de roi Espagnole?
Les Corses ne se sont pas fait coloniser par la France et l'Italie?

----------


## Ryu2000

> On a pas d'histoire en Europe?


On a *des* histoires, chaque nation a sa propre histoire.
C'est pas le cas de l'UE.
Enfin si mais c'est nul, c'est pas une vraie histoire, c'est plutt "on a remplit un formulaire et des annes aprs on tait dedans".
Normalement l'histoire c'est la guerre, les conqutes, la religion, le peuple, la science, etc.
On a rien en commun dans l'UE.

Si tout ce passe bien l'UE finira par partir en morceau.
Et au final l'UE sera une erreur dans l'histoire de tous les pays membres  ::P:

----------


## virginieh

Il y aurait pu y avoir une Europe, si ceux qui l'ont cre l'avaient voulu. Il suffit de voir ce que l'Allemagne a fait  la fin du 19me sicle. Si  l'poque de l'Europe des 6 ils avaient voulu faire un ensemble politique et pas seulement un march conomique, avec la reconstruction qui tait en cours, a aurait t largement faisable, videment il y aurait eu quelques frictions et il y aurait du y avoir des compromis, mais a aurait cre une vraie Europe forte,  laquelle les autres pays auraient pu se greffer aussi, ensuite. Mais a ni les USA ni l'URSS ne l'auraient laiss faire, parce que ils taient en train de se partager le monde entre eux et ils ne voulaient surtout pas d'un 3me larron.

Et maintenant de toute faon c'est trop tard, ou effectivement on se retrouvera avec les dsquilibres et conflits que la runification de l'Allemagne avaient cres.

Le problme de l'Europe vient surtout qu'elle n'a t cre que pour tre un march, pas pour tre une puissance.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Il suffit de voir ce que l'Allemagne a fait  la fin du 19me sicle.


Moi j'aurai dis "Regardez l'Allemagne des annes 30"  l'poque il y avait un rve Allemand et a consistait aussi  faire un gros truc europen.


Le 09 Mai 1938 Hitler est pass dire salut  Mussolini  Rome, ils en ont profit pour ngocier sur le projet "Das Neue Europa", c'est Hellstein qui reprsentait l'Allemagne pour mettre en place le cadre juridique de la nouvelle Europe.




> Mais a ni les USA ni l'URSS ne l'auraient laiss faire, parce que ils taient en train de se partager le monde entre eux et ils ne voulaient surtout pas d'un 3me larron.


Les USA veulent un 3ime "larron", mais faible, ils veulent un gros groupe de consommateurs, avec le CETA ils vont l'avoir  :8-): 




> Le problme de l'Europe vient surtout qu'elle n'a t cre que pour tre un march, pas pour tre une puissance.


L'Europe c'est un continent.
L'UE est une erreur, mais avec de la chance elle sera corrig.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> L'UE est une erreur, mais avec de la chance elle sera corrig.


Oui, et a deviendra une nation avec des tats, comme les USA !  ::zoubi::

----------


## Ryu2000

> Oui, et a deviendra une nation avec des tats, comme les USA !


C'est peu probable (euphmisme).
Il faudrait que l'Allemagne envahisse ses voisins un par un, a risque d'tre compliqu...
Ou alors il faudrait que les peuples acceptent de disparaitre, ce qui est encore plus compliqu.

Plus a va plus leuroscepticisme augmente, il est possible que d'autres pays quittent l'UE alors que certains essaient d'y entrer... (ils feraient mieux de retirer leur candidature au lieu desprer entrer dans ce merdier)
On verra bien.

Il y a un problme entre l'UE et la Pologne, la Bulgarie et la Roumanie.

----------


## Grogro

> Oui, et a deviendra une nation avec des tats, comme les USA !


Plutt un tat avec des nations. Il n'est pas exclu qu'on trouve une forme d'organisation politique qui fonctionne. Hautement improbable  27, mais en comit rduit, qui sait ?

----------


## BenoitM

> Moi j'aurai dis "Regardez l'Allemagne des annes 30"  l'poque il y avait un rve Allemand et a consistait aussi  faire un gros truc europen.


Tu as oubli que napolon, charlequint , cesar on eu les mme rves  :;): 
Les allemends n'ont rien invent

----------


## Ryu2000

> Les allemends n'ont rien invent


Peut tre mais le juriste qui a boss pour Hitler a t le premier Prsident de la Commission europenne pendant plus de 9 ans.

Tiens d'ailleurs c'est intressant :
Walter Hallstein - Prsidence de la Commission de la Communaut conomique europenne (1958-1967)



> Il est ensuite le premier prsident de la Commission europenne de 1958  1967. En 1965, il prsente le plan Hallstein dans lequel il prconise l'organisation d'une Europe fdrale. Ce projet suscite un veto immdiat de Charles de Gaulle  l'occasion du vote de la politique agricole commune (PAC) pour s'opposer  la modification des rgles tendant  remplacer le vote  l'unanimit par le vote  la majorit qualifie : premire tape ncessaire  la mise en uvre du plan Hallstein. Ce veto de la France entranera la politique de la chaise vide et son remplacement par le Belge Jean Rey qui exercera la prsidence de la Commission de 1967  1970. Le compromis de Luxembourg rsulte de cette crise dans la construction europenne.


Politique de la chaise vide



> La politique de la chaise vide dsigne la politique de blocage mene par le gouvernement franais sous la prsidence de Charles de Gaulle du 30 juin 1965 au 30 janvier 1966. Refusant d'accepter une extension du rle du Fonds europen d'orientation et de garantie agricole, charg de la mise en uvre de la politique agricole commune (PAC), et de celui du Parlement europen, mais surtout la modification du principe de l'unanimit dans la prise de dcision au profit de la rgle majoritaire, de Gaulle suspend la participation de la France aux runions du Conseil des ministres de la CEE, bloquant de facto toute prise de dcision.
> 
> Cette crise est l'aboutissement de divergences anciennes entre deux conceptions europennes : *celle de l' Europe des patries  du gnral de Gaulle, dans laquelle les tats europens s'accordent seuls sur la direction qu'ils souhaitent prendre (au niveau des chefs dtats et de gouvernement qui prendraient les dcisions seuls sur la base des traits)*, et la conception d'une Europe qui serait une fdration  caractre supranational, dans laquelle les institutions (reprsentant les tats membres, au travers des chefs dtats et de gouvernement, et les citoyens, au travers de dputs), orienteraient certaines politiques de l'Union pour lesquelles elles seraient comptentes. Ces deux visions sont un point de discorde majeur, soutenues d'un ct par la France et de l'autre par les autres tats membres, en particulier la RFA, et des personnalits telles que Jean Monnet ou Robert Schuman, considres comme les  Pres de l'Europe .


Si l'UE c'tait l'Europe des Patries a pourrait encore aller, mais a n'a malheureusement pas pris cette direction...

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Peut tre mais le juriste qui a boss pour Hitler a t le premier Prsident de la Commission europenne pendant plus de 9 ans.


Ha ! Le retour de la marotte des Nazis de la CIA...  ::roll::

----------


## rudolfrudolf

> Plutt un tat avec des nations. Il n'est pas exclu qu'on trouve une forme d'organisation politique qui fonctionne. Hautement improbable  27, mais en comit rduit, qui sait ?


Possible en effet, en tout cas il y a un processus d'volution   suivre. Les rticences sont encore grandes j'espre que les opinions volueront. Une des grandes difficults et l je donne raison  ryu2000 c'est que l'Europe
 des histoires. Je rve d'une Europe fdrale mais c'est n'est qu'un rve un espoir pour le moment. La ou je ne suis pas d'accord avec toi ryu2000 c'est que je ne vois pas pourquoi on perdrait nos identits dans une telle organisation politique.
L ou toi tu ne vois que des inconvnients je ne vois que des avantages.

----------


## micka132

http://www.lemonde.fr/afrique/articl...0601_3212.html

Encore un petit effort, sur la Syrie, et sur l'Ukraine et j'aurais peut etre un espoir que Macron n'est pas une marionnette de plus US.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Le retour de la marotte des Nazis de la CIA...


Ben l j'tais oblig la discussion en tait venue  l'ide Allemande (des annes 1930) de l'Europe.




> Je rve d'une Europe fdrale mais c'est n'est qu'un rve un espoir pour le moment.


Vous tes des extrmistes, vous voudriez un gouvernement europen.
C'est impossible, c'est une ide horrible.
a ne peut pas marcher, un gouvernement ne peut pas diriger quelque chose d'aussi htrognes.
Les intrts des uns sont diffrents des intrts des autres.

Il y a trop de diffrences dans l'UE, il n'y a aucune cohsion, nous ne sommes pas frre.
Regardez les salaires minimum du Luxembourg, de l'Irlande, des Pays-Bas, du Royaume Uni, de la Belgique et comparez les au salaires minimum de la Bulgarie, la Roumanie, la Lituanie, la Hongrie et la Rpublique Tchque.

L'UE est trop lourde, elle impose beaucoup trop de lois  tout le monde, elle normalise beaucoup trop, a devient une soupe infecte.
Chaque pays devrait avoir ses propres lois.




> Macron n'est pas une marionnette de plus US.


C'est pas la premire fois que Macron raconte des conneries  l'tranger pour faire plaisir au public...

Sankara, colonisation, franc CFA... Qu'a dit Macron dans son discours sur l'Afrique  Ouagadougou?



> Vous mavez parl comme si jtais le prsident du Burkina Faso [] comme si jtais toujours une puissance coloniale , sest-il emport aprs une question sur lapprovisionnement en lectricit dans le pays.  Je ne veux pas moccuper de llectricit dans les universits au Burkina Faso ! Cest le travail du prsident !  sest-il exclam, avant de lancer, tandis que son homologue quittait la scne :  il est parti rparer la climatisation.


C'est marrant, l'OTAN dit "Les Franais n'auraient pas du intervenir en Libye" et la France dit "L'OTAN n'aurait pas du intervenir en Libye".
La France a fait le sale boulot pour les USA et eux en sortent les mains propres...

Ces courriels dHillary Clinton qui accablent laction de Nicolas Sarkozy en Libye
Sarkozy, BHL, Clinton et lor de Kadhafi



> Le mmo liste cinq facteurs motivant lengagement de Nicolas Sarkozy  mener cette guerre en Libye :
>  Un dsir dobtenir une plus grande partie du ptrole libyen ;accrotre linfluence franaise en Afrique du Nord ;amliorer sa situation politique intrieure en France ;offrir  larme franaise une chance de rtablir sa position dans le monde ;rpondre  linquitude de ses conseillers concernant les plans  long terme de Kadhafi de supplanter la France comme puissance dominante en Afrique de louest .
> Sur ce dernier point, le mmorandum fait tat de lexistence dun trsor de Kadhafi de 143 tonnes dor et presque autant dargent, qui aurait t transfr de Tripoli  Sebha, dans le sud de la Libye, aprs le dclenchement des oprations militaires quinze jours plus tt.


C'est n'importe quoi cet email, on voit que tous les points sont faux (sauf celui sur l'arme peut tre).
Taccrois pas ton influence en tuant le roi des rois d'Afrique...

----------


## Invit

> C'est n'importe quoi cet email, on voit que tous les points sont faux (sauf celui sur l'arme peut tre).
> Taccrois pas ton influence en tuant le roi des rois d'Afrique...


Pour quelle autre raison ? 




> C'est pas la premire fois que Macron raconte des conneries  l'tranger pour faire plaisir au public...


Oui mais si c'est a, il fait pas forcment de la lche aux bonnes personnes. Pour l'instant, je reste agrablement surprise. J'attend la suite galement.

----------


## Zirak

> L'UE est trop lourde, *elle impose beaucoup trop de lois  tout le monde*, elle normalise beaucoup trop, a devient une soupe infecte.


Toujours pas. Rien n'est "impos" puisque valid par le prsident de chacun des pays.





> C'est pas la premire fois que Macron raconte des conneries  l'tranger pour faire plaisir au public...


C'est con, dans le passage que tu cites, il a compltement raison Macron, donc je ne vois pas en quoi a illustre le fait qu'il raconte des conneries  l'tranger ? 

Tu l'a vu ce discours au moins ? 90% (pour ne pas dire presque 100%) des questions des tudiants  Macron concernaient des problmes de logistiques et d'infrastructures du pays, donc oui, clairement, c'tait au prsident africain de rpondre, et cela ne concernait ni Macron ni la France...  





> C'est n'importe quoi cet email, on voit que tous les points sont faux (sauf celui sur l'arme peut tre).


Ou pas. Tous les points ne sont pas faux (ou merci de nous apporter des lments qui dmontre que c'est faux), encore une fois, ce n'est pas parce que dans ta tte, tu as dcid que le fait de tuer Kadhafi tait une dcision US et que Sarkozy ne l'a fait que pour obir, que cela devient la vrit pour autant.


Bizarrement, tout ce qu'il y a dans cet e-mail, c'est des trucs que plusieurs personnes ici t'ont dj expliqu un certain nombre de fois avant mme que ces e-mails soient rendus publiques.  ::roll::

----------


## BenoitM

> Ben l j'tais oblig la discussion en tait venue  l'ide Allemande (des annes 1930) de l'Europe.


Euh ben non vu que c'est toi qui mets toujours les mme rfrence  :;): 

Tu n'arrtes pas de te rpter en boucle comme un vieux disque ray...




> Taccrois pas ton influence en tuant le roi des rois d'Afrique...


A premire vue tu es le seul a avoir tout compris car de tout les temps on tue les "chefs" 
(Chef de village, de  tribu, chef politique, chef de rebelle, chef de l'opposition, ect ect)
Et en gnral ca marche trs bien mais bon tu es l'unique  penser le contraire  ::aie::

----------


## rudolfrudolf

> Ben l j'tais oblig la discussion en tait venue  l'ide Allemande (des annes 1930) de l'Europe.
> 
> 
> *Vous tes des extrmistes*, vous voudriez un gouvernement europen.
> C'est impossible, c'est une ide horrible.
> a ne peut pas marcher, un gouvernement ne peut pas diriger quelque chose d'aussi htrognes.
> Les intrts des uns sont diffrents des intrts des autres.


 ::ptdr::  ::ptdr:: permet moi de te retourner la politesse hein.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Oui mais si c'est a, il fait pas forcment de la lche aux bonnes personnes. Pour l'instant, je reste agrablement surprise. J'attend la suite galement.


C'est facile de faire plaisir au public, la situation de l'Afrique a empir depuis la mort de Kadhafi, t'arrives tu dis que t'tais contre l'intervention et voil tu gagnes de la popularit gratuitement.




> Toujours pas. Rien n'est "impos" puisque valid par le prsident de chacun des pays.


a c'est ce que vous croyez, dans la pratique a ne fonctionne pas comme a.
De toute faon tous les gouvernements sont soumis aux lobbies.

Si a marchait comme a il y aurait toujours au moins un tat qui bloquerait le truc, comme du temps de De Gaulle.
Les chefs d'tats n'ont pas leur mot  dire dans 100% des dcisions. (si tout devait passer  100% rien ne passerait)
Sinon il n'y aurait pas de personne qui bosse directement pour l'UE, il n'y aurait pas de Juncker et toutes ces conneries.




> Tu l'a vu ce discours au moins ? 90% (pour ne pas dire presque 100%) des questions des tudiants  Macron concernaient des problmes de logistiques et d'infrastructures du pays, donc oui, clairement, c'tait au prsident africain de rpondre, et cela ne concernait ni Macron ni la France...


Il y a un problme avec la diplomatie, l Macron arrive et se fout de la gueule du prsident, il dit que c'est un branleur qui fout rien. (incident diplomatique)
Macron " la limite du racisme" ? Ce qui se dit au Burkina Faso de l'"incident diplomatique"
Mme si Macron a raison, il a mal exprim son ide, il a pas du se tenir au script qu'on lui a crit.

Macron raconte souvent des conneries dans ses discours :
 Fainants, cyniques, extrmes  : Macron accus d'insulter les Franais



> *Je pense  mon pays. Je trouve que c'est une situation, inoue: Le chef de l'tat s'en prend aux Franais rgulirement, d'un pays  l'autre. En Roumanie, il les a traits d'une chose, en Angleterre d'autre chose, de mme en Autriche... Mais l nous en sommes carrment rduits aux injures. Mais qui sont ces fainants, ces extrmistes, ces cyniques?, s'est encore indign Jean-Luc Mlenchon*. Invit sur France 3 ce dimanche, il dit se sentir vis, car le prsident s'en prend  tous ceux qui rsistent  sa politique. Le prsident de la Rpublique franaise ne doit pas commenter la vie politique franaise depuis l'tranger. C'est une rgle que l'on s'est toujours donne () Et je note que l'on dit de moi que je parle cru et dru () et bien je n'ai jamais empil les injures comme ils l'ont fait eux, assne encore le dput de Marseille.





> Tous les points ne sont pas faux


- Est-ce qu'on a une plus grande partie du ptrole Libyen ? (en tout cas on a plus de terroristes)
- Pour l'inffluence on a dj vu que c'tait exactement l'inverse qui est arriv (il faut pas assassiner les personnages populaire et important)
- En quoi la situation intrieur en France et mieux ? (maintenant on critique tous la dcision de Sarkozy d'avoir demand l'assassinat de Kadhafi)
- Ok l'arme franaise est ultra efficace et elle l'a montre (dommage qu'on lui donne des ordres de merde)
- Bon l a marche peu, Kadhafi bossait pour rendre l'Afrique forte et indpendante, du coup sans Kadhafi le monde va pouvoir venir piocher dans les ressources et continuer d'exploiter se continent dans leur intrt 

Le dernier point bnficie surtout aux USA, les terroristes benefficient  Isral (ils pourront faire une grande guerre plus tard, si les terroristes prennent le pouvoir des pays autour d'Isral).
La France a surtout perdu en assassinant Kadhafi.




> A premire vue tu es le seul a avoir tout compris car de tout les temps on tue les "chefs"


Effectivement avec cette faon de penser ouais a marche, mais c'est tribal quasiment.
Moi je pensais  influence dans le sens "respect".
Les africains respectaient Kadhafi car ils faisaient beaucoup de choses bien pour le continent.
Du coup on passe pour les mchants.
Tous les africains doivent se dire "Putain ceux qui gouvernent en France sont vraiment tous des gros enculs !".

L on a une influence ngative, du genre "Si vous voulez vous mancipez, on va venir vous en empcher".
C'est pas trs sympa...

----------


## ddoumeche

> Il y aurait pu y avoir une Europe, si ceux qui l'ont cre l'avaient voulu. Il suffit de voir ce que l'Allemagne a fait  la fin du 19me sicle. Si  l'poque de l'Europe des 6 ils avaient voulu faire un ensemble politique et pas seulement un march conomique, avec la reconstruction qui tait en cours, a aurait t largement faisable, videment il y aurait eu quelques frictions et il y aurait du y avoir des compromis, mais a aurait cre une vraie Europe forte,  laquelle les autres pays auraient pu se greffer aussi, ensuite. Mais a ni les USA ni l'URSS ne l'auraient laiss faire, parce que ils taient en train de se partager le monde entre eux et ils ne voulaient surtout pas d'un 3me larron.
> 
> Et maintenant de toute faon c'est trop tard, ou effectivement on se retrouvera avec les dsquilibres et conflits que la runification de l'Allemagne avaient cres.
> 
> Le problme de l'Europe vient surtout qu'elle n'a t cre que pour tre un march, pas pour tre une puissance.


Une europe puissance ? pourquoi faire ?
Mme je vais plus loin.. un march ? pourquoi faire ?




> Possible en effet, en tout cas il y a un processus d'volution   suivre. Les rticences sont encore grandes j'espre que les opinions volueront. Une des grandes difficults et l je donne raison  ryu2000 c'est que l'Europe
>  des histoires. Je rve d'une Europe fdrale mais c'est n'est qu'un rve un espoir pour le moment. La ou je ne suis pas d'accord avec toi ryu2000 c'est que je ne vois pas pourquoi on perdrait nos identits dans une telle organisation politique.
> L ou toi tu ne vois que des inconvnients je ne vois que des avantages.


Seuls les gens qui n'ont pas pas d'identit peuvent prtendre cela.

----------


## micka132

> permet moi de te retourner la politesse hein.


Tu sembles mal le prendre, parceque c'est trs mal connot.
Pour autant il ne s'agit que d'un concept purement relatif, et j'ajouterais meme que ce sont toujours les extremistes qui font changer les choses (en bien ou en mal, ce qui est trs relatif).

----------


## Zirak

> Macron raconte souvent des conneries dans ces discours :


Quel rapport ? On parlait de ses discours  l'tranger. Merci de ne pas encore dtourner la discussion pour que cela vienne coller  tes affirmations.






> - Est-ce qu'on a une plus grande partie du ptrole Libyen ? (en tout cas on a plus de terroristes)
> - Pour l'affluence on a dj vu que c'tait exactement l'inverse qui est arriv (il faut pas assassiner les personnages populaire et important)
> - En quoi la situation intrieur en France et mieux ? (maintenant on critique tous la dcision de Sarkozy d'avoir demand l'assassinat de Kadhafi)
> - Ok l'arme franaise est ultra efficace et elle l'a montre (dommage qu'on lui donne des ordres de merde)
> - Bon l a marche peu, Kadhafi bossait pour rendre l'Afrique forte et indpendante, du coup sans Kadhafi le monde va pouvoir venir piocher dans les ressources et continuer d'exploiter se continent dans leur intrt 
> 
> Le dernier point bnficie surtout aux USA, les terroristes benefficient  Isral (ils pourront faire une grande guerre plus tard, si les terroristes prennent le pouvoir des pays autour d'Isral).
> La France a surtout perdu en assassinant Kadhafi.



Le problme, c'est qu'il ne faut pas confondre les raisons pour lesquelles on fait quelque chose, et le rsultat obtenu.  

Le fait que cela ne se soit pas pass comme Sarkozy le planifiait, ne signifie pas pour autant que ses motivations n'taient pas celle l...  

Si tout se droulait toujours "selon le plan" (surtout en gopolitique), la situation mondiale actuelle serait bien diffrente (surement en pire d'ailleurs).

----------


## rudolfrudolf

> Tu sembles mal le prendre, parceque c'est trs mal connot.
> Pour autant il ne s'agit que d'un concept purement relatif, et j'ajouterais meme que ce sont toujours les extremistes qui font changer les choses (en bien ou en mal, ce qui est trs relatif).


Dtrompes toi je ne le prends pas mal. C'est juste que je trouve cocasse de me faire ranger dans la case extrmiste par .... un autre extrmiste  ::mouarf:: 

on pourrait dire que nous sommes les deux faces d'une mme pice.

----------


## micka132

> Dtrompes toi je ne le prends pas mal. C'est juste que je trouve cocasse de me faire ranger dans la case extrmiste par .... un autre extrmiste


C'est bien ce que font chaque jour les gens qui classifient les parties politiques  :;): 



> on pourrait dire que nous sommes les deux faces d'une mme pice.


Ou plutot un point sur la surface d'une spre et qui essaye de peser plus que les autres pour rouler dans son sens  ::P: .

----------


## Ryu2000

> On parlait de ses discours  l'tranger.


Justement la citation de Mlenchon parle de discours  l'tranger.
Macron est sympa avec le monde entier, sauf les franais.




> Le problme, c'est qu'il ne faut pas confondre les raisons pour lesquelles on fait quelque chose, et le rsultat obtenu.


Non mais l faut pas dconner non plus...
Le plan ne pouvait pas rellement tre a, ou alors il a les pires conseilles du monde... (remarque BHL soutenait l'intervention en Libye, si les prsidents Franais coutent ses conseils c'est pas tonnant si la diplomatie franaise est morte).

Kadhafi luttant efficacement contre le terrorisme, tout le monde savait que si Kadhafi mourrait a allait tre open bar pour les terroristes.
En quoi tuer Kadhafi pourrait nous aider pour avoir plus de ptrole libyen ?
Et c'est quoi le lien entre la situation intrieur en France et la Libye ?




> C'est bien ce que font chaque jour les gens qui classifient les parties politiques


Le PS et l'UMP devraient se fondre avec LREM dans un seul partie, les 3 font la mme politique.

Par contre les gars de la France Insoumise ne comprendront jamais qu'ils ont plus en commun avec le FN qu'avec le PS.
Ils ont mme vot Macron... (au moins ils le regrettent c'est dj a)

----------


## Invit

> Kadhafi luttant efficacement contre le terrorisme, tout le monde savait que si Kadhafi mourrait a allait tre open bar pour les terroristes.
> En quoi tuer Kadhafi pourrait nous aider pour avoir plus de ptrole libyen ?


a ne donne pas tort  Hillary pour autant. Quand on y rflchit, le terrorisme n'affaiblit pas le pouvoir politique en France. (Au contraire ?)
Sortir Kadhafi pouvait trs clairement affaiblir la Libye. Un pays affaibli se laisse prendre ses ressources plus facilement,  court ou moyen terme.

----------


## halaster08

> En quoi tuer Kadhafi pourrait nous aider pour avoir plus de ptrole libyen ?


Disparation du dirigent => conflit => destruction => reconstruction => on est sympa on vient vous aider => on se sert au passage




> Et c'est quoi le lien entre la situation intrieur en France et la Libye ?


Le fait que Sarko ait reu Kadhafi  l'lyse a dplu  beaucoup de franais, prendre des actions contre lui permettais de faire remonter sa popularit.

----------


## BenoitM

Tiens j'y pense :




> Le mmo liste cinq facteurs motivant lengagement de Nicolas Sarkozy Bush  mener cette guerre en Libye Irak :
>  Un dsir dobtenir une plus grande partie du ptrole libyen Iraq ;
> accrotre linfluence franaise en Afrique du Nord Moyen-Orient ;
> amliorer sa situation politique intrieure en France USA ;
> offrir  larme franaise une chance de rtablir sa position dans le monde ;
> rpondre  linquitude de ses conseillers concernant les plans  long terme


En fait vu que tous ces points sont faux, on a la preuve que c'est la Russie qui  forcer les USA  attaquer l'Irak  ::ptdr::

----------


## Grogro

Accessoirement, si Hollande a enfin russi  vendre le Rafale, outre de nombreux autres contrats d'armement, c'est parce qu'avec la guerre contre la Libye l'avion a fait ses preuves en conditions relles.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Le fait que Sarko ait reu Kadhafi  l'lyse a dplu  beaucoup de franais, prendre des actions contre lui permettais de faire remonter sa popularit.


Sauf que c'est tomb pile poil au moment ou on parlait de financement de sa campagne par des fonds cachs en provenance de ... Kadhafi. Du coup a a aussi donn l'impression de "dtruire des preuves gnantes"...  ::?:

----------


## Invit

> Tiens j'y pense :


Pas seulement celle-l d'ailleurs, toutes leurs guerres et interventions US sont exactement du mme moule. Ils rutilisent  l'infini une formule qui marche. Du coup on a fini par copier  ::lol::

----------


## Ryu2000

> Disparation du dirigent => conflit => destruction => reconstruction => on est sympa on vient vous aider => on se sert au passage


C'est la pire logique au monde.
Moi si ceux qui ont dtruit mon pays viennent "m'aider" je les envoie chier... (c'est comme quand un pays bombarde ton pays, t'as pas envie d'aller vivre chez eux)

C'est pire que la technique des mafieux qui te font payer une protection et si tu ne les paies pas ils dtruisent ton magasin.
L on dtruit ton pays et aprs on te propose de t'aider  la reconstruire...




> Le fait que Sarko ait reu Kadhafi  l'lyse a dplu  beaucoup de franais, prendre des actions contre lui permettais de faire remonter sa popularit.


Les gens s'en foutent.
Tout le monde a t reu  llyse.
Les invits gnants de l'Elyse

Il y a beaucoup plus de franais qui sont fch aprs Sarkozy pour avoir fait assassiner Kadhafi que de franais fch aprs Sarkozy pour avoir invit Kadhafi.
Il y a beaucoup plus de franais qui sont fch  chaque fois que Netanyahu est reu en France, que de franais qui ont t fch parce que Sarkozy a reu Kadhafi.
Hollande a du mme faire croire qu'il n'tait pas content aprs Netanyahu :
Hollande estime que Ntanyahou n'a pas t "correct" lors de sa visite en France
Sachant qu'Hollande pense rellement comme a :
Franois Hollande chante son amour au Premier ministre conservateur Benyamin Netanyahou




> Accessoirement, si Hollande a enfin russi  vendre le Rafale, outre de nombreux autres contrats d'armement, c'est parce qu'avec la guerre contre la Libye l'avion a fait ses preuves en conditions relles.


Hollande a fait beaucoup plus de mal  l'armement franais avec a :
La France et la Russie trouvent un accord sur la non livraison des navires Mistral
Ne pas respecter ses commandes c'est trs mal vu surtout dans ce milieu.

----------


## ddoumeche

> Accessoirement, si Hollande a enfin russi  vendre le Rafale, outre de nombreux autres contrats d'armement, c'est parce qu'avec la guerre contre la Libye l'avion a fait ses preuves en conditions relles.


D'ailleurs si on bombardait ces chiens de turcs aujourd'hui mme, on pourrait sans doute en vendre plus, notament au Canada, en plus d'humilier Erdogan ET Donald Trump. Ce qui n'a pas de prix

_Combat proven_




> Sauf que c'est tomb pile poil au moment ou on parlait de financement de sa campagne par des fonds cachs en provenance de ... Kadhafi. Du coup a a aussi donn l'impression de "dtruire des preuves gnantes"...


Mdisances d'une antillaise s'inventant des doctorats bidons, et de l'opposition en plus, et d'un torchon trotskiste. Qui va croire  des billeveses pareilles ?

----------


## halaster08

> C'est la pire logique au monde.
> Moi si ceux qui ont dtruit mon pays viennent "m'aider" je les envoie chier... (c'est comme quand un pays bombarde ton pays, t'as pas envie d'aller vivre chez eux)


Sauf que si t'es pas con quand tu vire le dirigent en place, tu t'arranges pour que le suivant soit dans ton camp ...




> Il y a beaucoup plus de franais qui sont fch aprs Sarkozy pour avoir fait assassiner Kadhafi que de franais fch aprs Sarkozy pour avoir invit Kadhafi.


C'est ce que te disais Zirak, la diffrence thorie et la pratique, surtout que comme l'a rappel Jon, il y a eu l'affaire du financement au mme moment ce qui change tout

----------


## Ryu2000

> D'ailleurs si on bombardait ces chiens de turcs aujourd'hui mme


Mais on ne bombarde pas les gens comme a !
On a pas le droit d'attaquer n'importe comment.
En plus ils n'ont rien fait.




> Qui va croire  des billeveses pareilles ?


Moi je dirais l'inverse, ceux qui ne croient pas que Sarkozy a reu de l'argent de la part Kadhafi se trompent probablement.
Par contre on ne sait pas combien exactement... (au moins 50 millions)




> Sauf que si t'es pas con quand tu vire le dirigent en place, tu t'arranges pour que le suivant soit dans ton camp ...


C'est jamais le cas, si l'Occident vient renverser ton pays, *ce n'est jamais pour ton bien, ce sera systmatiquement pire*.

L'Irak se portait mieux sous Saddam Hussein.
La Libye se portait mieux sous Mouammar Kadhafi.
etc.

Kadhafi travaillait pour le bien de l'Afrique, pour son indpendance.
Maintenant c'est l'anarchie, il y a des marchs aux esclaves.




> il y a eu l'affaire du financement au mme moment ce qui change tout


Recevoir de l'argent de Kadhafi c'est moins grave quassassiner Kadhafi aprs avoir accept de l'argent.
Parce que du coup les gens disent "le petit nerveux il n'a vraiment aucune race".
Il ne respecte pas le protocole, il ne tient pas ses promesses, il trahit tout le monde.

----------


## ddoumeche

> Mais on ne bombarde pas les gens comme a !
> On a pas le droit d'attaquer n'importe comment.
> En plus ils n'ont rien fait.


Et bien si, et mme on les bombarde mieux que ca. C'est pour le monde libre monsieur.
En outre, Erdogan = Donald Trump = Hitler

----------


## Zirak

> Il y a beaucoup plus de franais qui sont fch aprs Sarkozy pour avoir fait assassiner Kadhafi que de franais fch aprs Sarkozy pour avoir invit Kadhafi.
> Il y a beaucoup plus de franais qui sont fch  chaque fois que Netanyahu est reu en France, que de franais qui ont t fch parce que Sarkozy a reu Kadhafi.


Ah ? Et encore une fois, tu sors a d'o ? 

Tu as fais un sondage au prs de tous les franais, ou comme c'est ce que toi tu penses, tu crois que la majorit des gens pensent comme toi ?

----------


## rudolfrudolf

> Mais on ne bombarde pas les gens comme a !
> On a pas le droit d'attaquer n'importe comment.
> En plus ils n'ont rien fait.


A la guerre y a plus de droit... enfin si celui du vainqueur. T'as surement dj entendu "Malheur aux vaincus".




> Moi je dirais l'inverse, ceux qui ne croient pas que Sarkozy a reu de l'argent de la part Kadhafi se trompent probablement.
> Par contre on ne sait pas combien exactement... (au moins 50 millions)


sans opinion.




> C'est jamais le cas, si l'Occident vient renverser ton pays, *ce n'est jamais pour ton bien, ce sera systmatiquement pire*.


halaster08 ne dit pas le contraire il dit que le dominant met au pouvoir un dirigeant aux gouvernes du pays domin qui arrange le dominant.




> L'Irak se portait mieux sous Saddam Hussein.
> La Libye se portait mieux sous Mouammar Kadhafi.
> etc.
> 
> Kadhafi travaillait pour le bien de l'Afrique, pour son indpendance.
> Maintenant c'est l'anarchie, il y a des marchs aux esclaves.


Ton roi de l'Afrique utilisait quand mme des snipers des chars et des avions contre les manifestants. Que ce soit Sadam ou Kadhafi c'taient des dictateurs sanguinaires. Et je ne te souhaites pas un jour de vivre l'exprience d'un citoyen de un de ces rgimes. Maintenant sur un plan purement pratique et dnou de tout sentiment/compassion/motion - oui c'tait une belle boulette de les abattre ou du moins comme a... Car les deux tenaient dans une poigne de fer leur populations respectives dans la terreur.




> Recevoir de l'argent de Kadhafi c'est moins grave quassassiner Kadhafi aprs avoir accept de l'argent.
> Parce que du coup les gens disent "le petit nerveux il n'a vraiment aucune race".
> Il ne respecte pas le protocole, il ne tient pas ses promesses, il trahit tout le monde.


Dans le cas de la Lybie comme celui de l'irak on a clairement zapp l'aprs pouvoir - croire navement que des peuples diffrents avec des croyances diffrentes opprims et soumis pendant des annes par ces rgimes allaient aboutir
 un nouveau rgime stable et dmocratique tait selon moi une pure foutaise.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> roire navement que des peuples diffrents avec des croyances diffrentes opprims et soumis pendant des annes par ces rgimes allaient aboutir
>  un nouveau rgime stable et dmocratique tait selon moi une pure foutaise.


Doux euphmisme...  ::roll::

----------


## micka132

> Ton roi de l'Afrique utilisait quand mme des snipers des chars et des avions contre les manifestants.


Faut bien que l'arme s'entraine! Heuresement qu'il n'avait pas la bombe nuclaire, sinon c'est sur elle y passait!
Plus srieusement, faudrait essayer de comprendre qu'il y a beaucoup d'endroit dans le monde ou "manifestants" ce n'est pas forcement la Cgt et FO qui font un barbeuk avec de la musique de fond. 
Les rpressions sont souvent trs proportionelles  la violence possible des adversaires. C'est les noirs qui sont heureux d'avoir taient librs de ce fou sanguinaire...et pour les oisillions tombs du nid, Michel Collon en parlait dj PENDANT la guerre en Libye :il y avait des massacres de noirs par les rebelles.
Quant aux sanguinaires en gnrales, les USA rien que sur la guerre d'Irak sont responsables de plus de mort que l'ensemble de tous les dicateurs runis de la rgion sur des dizaines et des dizaines d'anne. C'est quoi du coup la dfinition du sanguinaire?

----------


## Ryu2000

> En outre, Erdogan = Donald Trump = Hitler


N'importe quoi...
Par contre si vous voulez faire une guerre contre les USA, a pourrait tre intressant. (jespre vraiment qu' la prochaine guerre mondiale on ne sera pas dans leur quipe)




> A la guerre y a plus de droit... enfin si celui du vainqueur. T'as surement dj entendu "Malheur aux vaincus".


Nous ne sommes pas en guerre.
La phrase que j'aime surtout c'est "le vainqueur crit l'histoire", a veut dire que celui qui gagne raconte l'histoire en se donnant une bonne image et met le maximum de ses crimes sur le dos de l'ennemi.




> halaster08 ne dit pas le contraire il dit que le dominant met au pouvoir un dirigeant aux gouvernes du pays domin qui arrange le dominant.


Ouais mais c'est nul.
Qu'on laisse les autres se dmerder au lieu d'aller leur voler leur ressources et les faire souffre encore plus.






> Et je ne te souhaites pas un jour de vivre l'exprience d'un citoyen de un de ces rgimes


Je prfrais vivre en Syrie avant que les terroristes ne viennent foutre la merde, plutt qu'aujourd'hui.
Je prfrerais vivre en Irak du temps de Saddam Hussein, plutt qu'aujourd'hui.
Je prfrerais vivre en Libye du temps de Kadhafi qu'aujourd'hui (j'ai pas besoin d'acheter d'esclave).
Kadhafi tait bon pour l'Afrique, il a fait normment de bien, peut tre qu'il tait sur certains point et alors ? Qu'est-ce que a peut foutre ? Au final il tait positif pour l'Afrique.
Les Libyens taient le peuple avec le plus haut niveau de vie d'Afrique.

En Occident nous sommes en dictature molle.
On te fait croire que t'es libre alors que pas du tout...
Il y a des dessinateurs qui risquent la prison en France...
Il y a des humoristes qui ont t censur.
C'est pour dire  quel point c'est n'importe quoi.




> Tu as fais un sondage au prs de tous les franais


Il ne faut pas tre spcialiste pour savoir que beaucoup de franais n'aiment pas Netanyahu...
Alors que tout le monde s'en foutait de Kadhafi...
On a accueilli bien pire...




> Quant aux sanguinaires en gnrales, les USA rien que sur la guerre d'Irak sont responsables de plus de mort que l'ensemble de tous les dicateurs runis de la rgion sur des dizaines et des dizaines d'anne.


Le ct positif c'est que les soldats US deviennent tar et se suicident.

"Epidmie de suicides" chez les vtrans amricains des guerres d'Afghanistan et d'Irak

----------


## Grogro

> Ton roi de l'Afrique utilisait quand mme des snipers des chars et des avions contre les manifestants.


Ca c'est ce que notre propagande disait jour et nuit pour justifier l'intervention militaire (qui devait se contenter d'tre une zone de non survol). A prendre avec d'normes pincettes, en Libye c'tait une guerre civile entre la Tripolitaine et la Cyrnaque. Ce qui ne veut pas dire que les habitants de Tripoli n'en avaient pas marre de la kleptocratie de Kadhaffi. Ni que le rgime n'aimait pas verser le sang de ses opposants, juste qu'il n'y avait ni gentils ni mchants. 

Ces "snipers" qu'on a vus dans tous les soulvements rcents, en Ukraine, en Tunisie, Libye ou en Syrie, on se pose de plus en plus de questions sur leur origine. Il y a des tunisiens qui racontent des histoires tranges en ce moment.

----------


## ddoumeche

> N'importe quoi...
> Par contre si vous voulez faire une guerre contre les USA, a pourrait tre intressant. (jespre vraiment qu' la prochaine guerre mondiale on ne sera pas dans leur quipe)


En outre, j'ai beau tourner le problme dans tous les sens, cela n'a QUE des avantage en plus d'assurer un bon coup de pouce publicitaire "aux droits de l'homme", et ce que le Mlenchon la ferme pour au moins 5 ans. Il y a dj l'emballage fministe vu le nombre de femmes chez les peschmergas (il n'y a vraiment que nous et les ruskoffs pour y croire).  Reste  trouver le petit plus colo.

La 3me guerre mondiale est dcidement plus fluide qu'on aurait pu le penser  l'poque

----------


## MiaowZedong

> En outre, j'ai beau tourner le problme dans tous les sens, cela n'a QUE des avantage en plus d'assurer un bon coup de pouce publicitaire "aux droits de l'homme", et ce que le Mlenchon la ferme pour au moins 5 ans. Il y a dj l'emballage fministe vu le nombre de femmes chez les peschmergas (il n'y a vraiment que nous et les ruskoffs pour y croire).  Reste  trouver le petit plus colo.
> 
> La 3me guerre mondiale est dcidement plus fluide qu'on aurait pu le penser  l'poque


Tu parles de quoi, l? De rejouer Lpante avec Erdogan dans le role du Sultan?  ::ptdr::

----------


## ddoumeche

> Tu parles de quoi, l? De rejouer Lpante avec Erdogan dans le role du Sultan?


Oui, mme si Lpantes est surtout une gigantesque bataille navale... mais l, ce serait plutt la guerre des malouines avec le sultan Erdogan dans le rle Leopoldo Galtieri, et le petit timonier dans le rle de l'empereur... de Margareth.

Une carte pour comprendre pourquoi:

----------


## rudolfrudolf

> Oui, mme si Lpantes est surtout une gigantesque bataille navale... mais l, ce serait plutt la guerre des malouines avec le sultan Erdogan dans le rle Leopoldo Galtieri, et le petit timonier dans le rle de l'empereur... de Margareth.


Surtout que niveau militaire la Turquie c'est quand mme autre chose que l'argentine. De toute faon a n'arriveras pas, pour raison stratgique. les kurdes drangent trop de pays dans le coin. M'est avis qu'ils seront sacrifis.

----------


## ddoumeche

> Surtout que niveau militaire la Turquie c'est quand mme autre chose que l'argentine. De toute faon a n'arriveras pas, pour raison stratgique. les kurdes drangent trop de pays dans le coin. M'est avis qu'ils seront sacrifis.


Mis sous tutelle sans doute, sacrifis cela m'tonnerait. A part les turcs ayant pris la mauvaise habitude de massacrer tout ce qui dpasse, les 3 autres ne sont pas trop durs avec ceux l. Damas serait mme prt  reconnaitre un certain fdralisme et les kurdes syriens n'ont jamais demands l'indpendances (en fait les kurdes forment 4 entits politiques distinctes).

On ne rentrerait dans un conflit total avec eux, mais si c'tait le cas, ils auraient un gros soucis

----------


## rudolfrudolf

> Mis sous tutelle sans doute, sacrifis cela m'tonnerait. A part les turcs ayant pris la mauvaise habitude de massacrer tout ce qui dpasse, les 3 autres ne sont pas trop durs avec ceux l. Damas serait mme prt  reconnaitre un certain fdralisme et les kurdes syriens n'ont jamais demands l'indpendances (en fait les kurdes forment 4 entits politiques distinctes).
> 
> On ne rentrerait dans un conflit total avec eux, mais si c'tait le cas, ils auraient un gros soucis


C'est pour a qu'ils feront gaffe.

----------


## ddoumeche

> C'est pour a qu'ils feront gaffe.


C'est pour cela qu'ils vont se battre frocement.. et que les turcs ne leur feront pas de cadeaux.

Mais on peut peut-tre leur livrer quelques ATGMs,  minima, puis leur offrir une couverture arienne vu que l'on a 20 chasseurs tip top dernier cri dans le coin. En fait on a quelques machins derniers cri et tout le reste est rationn. A ce rythme dans 10 ans, il n'y aura qu'un fusil pour 10 soldats, comme l'arme rouge de 42. D'ailleurs c'est le cas.
En fait, le but pour nous n'est pas seulement les Kurdes.

----------


## Ryu2000

"Renew", le nouveau parti britannique inspir du mouvement franais En Marche!



> Contre le Brexit, des centaines de dputs britanniques lancent leur version dEn Marche!, avant les prochaines lgislatives. La premire runion officielle avait lieu ce week-end  Londres sans prvenir les mdias britanniques: seuls deux journalistes franais y ont assist, dont le reporter de France Inter.


 ::ptdr::  ::ptdr::  ::ptdr:: 
Ils arrivent un peu en retard les types.
Et de toute faon qu'est-ce que a donne LREM aujourd'hui ?
Lgislatives partielles: Double victoire de LR face  LREM  Belfort et dans le Val d'Oise



> *Une double dfaite qui sonne comme un mauvais signal pour le parti prsidentiel*, alors que lexcutif marque le pas dans les sondages ces derniers jours...


LREM c'est du one shot, Macron a gagn un concours de circonstance, mais normalement LREM ne devrait plus rien gagner du tout.




> La droite est de retour  : les porte-parole du parti ont repris en chur son antienne pour saluer ce doubl.


LREM c'est la droite aussi...
Ils font tous la mme politique de toute faon.

----------


## Grogro

> LREM c'est du one shot, Macron a gagn un concours de circonstance, mais normalement LREM ne devrait plus rien gagner du tout.


Ils n'ont aucune chance de remporter la moindre lection locale d'ici 2022, surtout aprs avoir sonn la fin des gabegies dans les collectivits locales, mais les prochaines lections europennes c'est une autre histoire. Quand aux prochaines lgislatives et prsidentielle, si l'conomie va Macron sera rlu.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Quand aux prochaines lgislatives et prsidentielle, si l'conomie va Macron sera rlu.


L'conomie est dans un tat catastrophique, la situation ne s'amliorera pas, surtout d'ici  2022...
Mais on va continuer de mentir, on va continuer de truquer les statistiques du chmages, on va continuer de modifier le calcul du PIB pour faire croire qu'il existe une croissance. Les mdias, les "spcialistes", les politiques vont continuer de mentir, d'utiliser leur novlangue, etc.

Si LREM repasse en 2022, les franais sont vraiment des cons.
Enfin "les franais", il suffit de faire 18% au premier tour et de tomber sur le FN pour gagner.
Il n'y a pas eu besoin de tant de cons que a pour lire Macron finalement.

De toute faon PS, UMP, LREM c'est la mme chose...
Enfin les gars de LREM semblent un peu plus nerv aprs les franais :
En huit mois, le prsident Macron a cr huit nouveaux impts et taxes



> La France et la pression fiscale... *Depuis son accession  llyse il y a huit mois, le prsident Macron, si libral aux yeux dune partie de la gauche, a dj instaur huit taxes ou impts*. Cest le rsultat comptabilis par le cabinet EY dans son baromtre annuel sur lenvironnement budgtaire et fiscal que Le Figaro sest procur, samedi 20 janvier.
> 
> Ainsi, entre la loi de finances 2018 et les lois de finances rectificatives 2017, on trouve ple-mle : limpt sur la fortune immobilire (IFI, qui remplace ISF), deux contributions exceptionnelles sur limpt sur les socits des trs grandes entreprises, une taxe sur lexploration dhydrocarbures et sur celle des gtes gothermiques, une autre sur les plus-values de ventes de logements par les offices HLM. Autres nouveauts : la taxe sur le dveloppement des industries de fabrication de papier et enfin, la hausse du tabac.


Limitation  80 km/h au lieu de 90 km/h = plus de PV.
Amende cannabis = 140 000 personnes se font interpell en France en train de consommer du cannabis et finissent avec un rappel  la loi. Bientt il y en aura beaucoup plus qui paieront une amende.
Le carburant va augmenter, le tabac va augmenter.

On dirait que LREM veut tester la limite des franais, combien ils peuvent prendre avant de craquer ?
LREM se croit  la fistiniere.

----------


## BenoitM

> Enfin "les franais", il suffit de faire 18% au premier tour et de tomber sur le FN pour gagner.


Mais les autres candidats font encore moins.

Et si tu veux qu'un candidat face plus que 18%. Suffit de faire comme aux USA avec 2 candidats ou comme en Russie avec un seul candidat  :;):

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Amende cannabis = 140 000 personnes se font interpell en France en train de consommer du cannabis et finissent avec un rappel  la loi. Bientt il y en aura beaucoup plus qui paieront une amende.


Une des meilleures mesures que Macron a prise. a va faire rentrer des sous, a va faire baisser la conso et a va librer les policiers de tches  la con pour lutter contre ces drogus.



> le tabac va augmenter.


a aussi, trs bonne mesure. Par contre, la hausse n'est pas assez rapide et pas assez significative  mon got.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Suffit de faire comme aux USA avec 2 candidats ou comme en Russie avec un seul candidat


Le systme US est pourri !
C'est nul  chier Dmocrates vs Rpublicains...
D'ailleurs la France s'en est inspir...

Le RPR est devenu l'UMP, l'UMP est devenu Les Rpublicains.
C'est quoi la suite le PS va fusionner avec LREM et devenir Les Dmocrates ? (ou les Progressistes, un nom encore pire)
Du RPF aux Rpublicains, 70 ans de noms de parti politique  droite
Vivement que l'accumulation des scandales  l'UMP les poussent  rechanger de noms, parce que l c'est n'importe quoi.

=====
Il y a plein de candidats en Russie :
lection prsidentielle russe de 2018 - Candidats

Les Russes ont compris depuis longtemps que Poutine tait la meilleure chose qui puisse leur arriver.
a fait bien 17 ans que Merkel est Prsidente fdrale de l'Union chrtienne-dmocrate, 12 ans qu'elle est Chancelire fdrale d'Allemagne.
Des fois c'est bien qu'une personne reste au pouvoir, comme a elle peut construire quelque chose.
Bon aprs Merkel est moins populaire en Allemagne que Poutine en Russie...
=====

Notre systme soit disant dmocratique ne l'est pas.
Les franais votent  contre cur en choisissant la personne qu'ils dtestent le moins et aprs ils devrait soutenir toutes les dcisions d'une personne dont ils dtestent les ides ?
Notre dmocratie reprsentative ne fonctionne pas.
On fait croire  une alternance Gauche/Droite alors que c'est la mme chose, ils font parti de la mme caste, ils vivent dans la mme bulle, ils sont pote avec les mdias, les patrons, la justice...




> Une des meilleures mesures que Macron a prise. a va faire rentrer des sous, a va faire baisser la conso et a va librer les policiers de tches  la con pour lutter contre ces drogus.


Si a peut faire gagner du temps  la police et la justice c'est trs bien.
Parce que c'est vraiment gcher des ressources que faire tourner un tribunal pour une affaire de cannabis ( moins que ce soit un gros trafic).

Mais la meilleure chose  faire aurait t de lgaliser, et l c'tait le jackpot :
Plus de 2 milliards de recettes par an pour l'tatGrosse diminution du traficCration d'emploisPossible baisse de la consommationAmlioration de la qualit du produit pour le consommateur (avec des normes)Possibilit de faire des vrais campagne de prvention




> a aussi, trs bonne mesure. Par contre, la hausse n'est pas assez rapide et pas assez significative  mon got.


Le but n'a jamais t de diminuer la consommation, mais d'augmenter les recettes de l'tat.
Les pauvres continuent de fumer.
Les jeunes continuent de commencer  fumer.

Par contre l a va augmenter le trafic de tabac.

Officiellement c'est parce que le cancer cote chre pour l'tat.
Alors que respirer l'air pollu des villes est plus cancrigne que de fumer...
On va devoir payer une taxe quand on respire de l'air en ville aussi ?

----------


## Gooby

> Une des meilleures mesures que Macron a prise. a va faire rentrer des sous, a va faire baisser la conso et a va librer les policiers de tches  la con pour lutter contre ces drogus.


J'me faisais la rflexion que c'est le bon pendant  la dpnalisation/lgalisation. La TVA aurait fait rentr autant d'argent si ce n'est beaucoup plus; mais la diffrence c'est qu'ici on se place de l'autre ct de la barrire morale. Peut-tre est-ce un calcul politique pour ne pas baisser en popularit tout en laissant l'tat prlever galement son d sur le produit.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Peut-tre est-ce un calcul politique pour ne pas baisser en popularit tout en laissant l'tat prlever galement son d sur le produit.


Il suffit d'informer les franais sur ce qu'est rellement le cannabis pour qu'ils soient pour sa lgalisation.
C'est facile de faire en sorte que la majorit des franais soient pour la lgalisation.
Il suffit de laisser parler quelques scientifiques srieux et a devrait le faire.
On pourrait aussi prsenter les nombreux avantages.
(et de toute faon le gouvernement ne prend que des dcisions impopulaires)




Les seuls arguments contre la lgalisation sont :
- Les dealers de shit marocain ne vont pas tre content, ils n'ont pas envie de vivre que sur leur RSA quand ils gagnent des milliers d'euros en plus aujourd'hui
- Les jeunes vont aller vers une drogue beaucoup plus dangereux pour braver l'interdit

----------


## ManusDei

> Une des meilleures mesures que Macron a prise. a va faire rentrer des sous, a va faire baisser la conso et a va librer les policiers de tches  la con pour lutter contre ces drogus.


Le commentaire est ironique ou srieux ?

----------


## Zirak

> Une des meilleures mesures que Macron a prise. a va faire rentrer des sous, *a va faire baisser la conso* et a va librer les policiers de tches  la con pour lutter contre ces drogus.


Pour quelle(s) raison(s) ?

Les gens feront juste plus attention pour ne pas se faire gauler dans la rue (enfin faut dj pas tre bien fut pour se faire gauler  ::aie:: ).





> a aussi, trs bonne mesure. Par contre, la hausse n'est pas assez rapide et pas assez significative  mon got.


Idem, je ne vois pas en quoi c'est une bonne mesure ? Si tu ne fume pas, tu t'en moque, et celui qui fume a bien le droit de se tuer comme il l'entend. Si on se souciait vraiment de la sant des gens, on interdirait le tabac tout court, la c'est juste prendre les gens pour des vaches  lait. 

Surtout que l'on sait depuis des annes que les hausses progressives ne servent  rien niveau sant, les seuls pays o l'on a observ une vraie baisse significative, c'est ceux o comme tu le dis, la hausse a t trs haute d'un coup, comme en Australie (de mmoire, il me semble que le paquet avait pris dans les 10 d'un coup ou un truc dans le genre). 

La c'est juste de l'hypocrisie pour se donner bonne conscience pendant qu'on se remplit les poches.  ::?:

----------


## Grogro

Ryu, tu ne peux pas comparer des traditions politiques aussi fondamentalement diffrentes que la France (jacobinisme rpublicain, universalisme), les USA (fdralisme, gouvernement central plus limit), et la Russie (dmocratie partielle, pouvoir central fort, autoritarisme). 

Dis-toi que chaque systme politique a merg en fonction de l'histoire et de la culture locale. Ce qui fonctionne en Russie ne fonctionnerait pas forcment ailleurs. Et le systme politique amricain est quand mme franchement solide, il y a bien plus de contre-pouvoirs qu'en France par exemple.

----------


## Ryu2000

> tu ne peux pas comparer des traditions politiques aussi fondamentalement diffrentes que la France, les USA


Ce que j'ai dis c'est que :
"Les Rpublicains" a ressemblait  "Republican Party".
Et c'est nul, parce que *tous les partis sont hyper rpublicains*. (c'est comme si je crais un parti politique qui sappelait "le parti politique", en quoi a le diffrencierait des autres ?)
Il n'y a pas encore de parti non rpublicain (ce qui pourrait tre chouette).

Au niveau de llection il y a des points commun.
 l'poque le choix en France c'tait PS vs UMP, a ressemble  Dmocrates vs Rpublicains.


Aprs au niveau du systme c'est autre chose.
Au final le pouvoir appartient aux lobbies, ceux qui possdent vraiment le pouvoir ne sont pas connu du publique.




> Ce qui fonctionne en Russie ne fonctionnerait pas forcment ailleurs.


En tout cas ce qui est en place en France ne fonctionne pas en France.
Et on peut mme dire a  l'chelle de l'UE.
La Suisse se porte relativement bien par rapport  ses voisins, c'est pas vident compte tenu de la crise mondiale...

Et de toute faon on en revient toujours au mme, si par miracle, un bon candidat existait et qu'il se fasse lire (science fiction), et ben au final il pourrait pas tout faire, vu que l'UE bloque pas mal de choses.
Et il ne pourrait pas les changer parce qu'au maximum il pserait 1/28 sur certains votes.

----------


## Zirak

> Au niveau de llection il y a des points commun.
> * l'poque le choix en France c'tait PS vs UMP*, a ressemble  Dmocrates vs Rpublicains.


Faux.

Ce n'est pas parce qu'il n'y a que ces deux partis qui taient lus, que cela avait quelque chose  voir, il y avait de nombreux autres partis pour lesquels voter en France.

Un pays avec seulement le choix entre 2 partis, et un pays avec le choix entre 15 partis mais o c'est toujours les deux mmes qui sont lus, cela n'a rien  voir...

----------


## BenoitM

> Faux.
> 
> Ce n'est pas parce qu'il n'y a que ces deux partis qui taient lus, que cela avait quelque chose  voir, il y avait de nombreux autres partis pour lesquels voter en France.
> 
> Un pays avec seulement le choix entre 2 partis, et un pays avec le choix entre 15 partis mais o c'est toujours les deux mmes qui sont lus, cela n'a rien  voir...


Ruy est un peu contre les dmocraties  ::):

----------


## Ryu2000

> Ce n'est pas parce qu'il n'y a que ces deux partis qui taient lus, que cela avait quelque chose  voir, il y avait de nombreux autres partis pour lesquels voter en France.


Non mais d'accord, mais les sondages donnaient le PS et l'UMP en tte et a influenait les lecteurs.
Ce n'est pas l'opinion qui fait le sondage, c'est le sondage qui fait l'opinion.

Et aux USA il y a des candidats third-party :
Third party (United States)
United States third-party and independent presidential candidates, 2016

Il semblerait que thoriquement un candidat indpendant pourrait devenir prsident.
Most Successful Third Party US Presidential Candidates

Le systme de parti est un peu nul, ce serait peut tre mieux si a n'existait pas.

----------


## Invit

propos de dmocratie, il y a un papier intressant sur Contrepoints,  lire en entier si vous avez le temps :

https://www.contrepoints.org/2013/12...ces-et-remedes



> Au contraire, il se pourrait que la bureaucratie, linterventionnisme tatique, le parasitisme, le crime, le chmage, linflation, la faillite des systmes dducation publique etc. ne soient pas dus  un manque de dmocratie mais causs par la dmocratie elle-mme. La grande illusion de notre poque cest celle qui consiste  penser quon peut rsoudre tous les problmes par plus de dmocratie.


(Ryu, a va te plaire) :




> LUnion Europenne par exemple, nest rien dautre quune extension de la dmocratie  grande chelle. Elle a apport plus de bureaucratie et de paralysie que jamais auparavant. Et surtout elle a considrablement affaibli notre niveau de vie.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Ruy est un peu contre les dmocraties


Mais non pas du tout.
Je trouve que nos systmes ne sont pas assez dmocratiques, qu'au final le peuple n'a pas vraiment son mot  dire (c'est un peu mieux en Suisse parce qu'il y a des rfrendums).

Il faut voir les confrences d'Etienne Chouard, il explique bien tous les problmes de notre systme.
On pourrait faire une dmocratie sans parti.
La politique a ne devrait pas tre une carrire, on pourrait faire un systme avec tirage au sort par exemple.
Parce que l, c'est toujours les mmes qui dirigent, c'est toujours la mme bande de connards ils ont t  plusieurs postes et cumulent des salaires et des retraites.

Certains disent qu'aussi bien le peuple ne comprend rien et est influenable et donc la dmocratie n'est pas une bonne ide.
Mais si le niveau baisse, si les gens sont de plus en plus con, c'est  cause des mdias. La TV, les radios, les journaux ne cherchent pas  vous tirer vers le haut.
Le pouvoir veut que le peuple s'abrutisse, sinon il finirai par se rendre compte de la supercherie.
L'mission d'Hanouna fait de l'audience, c'est tellement dcevant, comment tu veux avoir foi en l'humanit aprs a... ?
C'est clairement pas dans lintrt du pouvoir d'avoir un peuple intelligent.
Si les gens taient intelligent ils n'auraient pas vot Macron...

De toute faon, si l'UE continue il n'y aura plus de gouvernement en France.




> Elle a apport plus de bureaucratie et de paralysie que jamais auparavant. Et surtout elle a considrablement affaibli notre niveau de vie.


Merci  :8-):

----------


## Grogro

> Pour quelle(s) raison(s) ?
> 
> Les gens feront juste plus attention pour ne pas se faire gauler dans la rue (enfin faut dj pas tre bien fut pour se faire gauler ).


Ce sera une bien plus forte rpression des fumeurs de chichon, parce que la contraventionnalisation permet la systmatisation de la rpression. A n'en pas douter, ce sont les zonards "colors" qui en seront les premires victimes avec leurs boulettes de shit, bien plus que les enfants de gebour dans les lyces hupps. Il y aura des effets de bords imprvus (tension ethnique et sociale en hausse).

La chose me parait improbable, mais cette mesure peut potentiellement faire baisser la consommation des ados : responsabiliser des parents massivement dmissionnaires en utilisant le seul levier qui fonctionne, le porte-feuille. Mais gageons que les fumeurs, qui sont tout de mme moins corniauds que les poulets, sauront rapidement s'adapter  la nouvelle donne.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Le commentaire est ironique ou srieux ?



srieux, pourquoi ?




> Pour quelle(s) raison(s) ?
> 
> Les gens feront juste plus attention pour ne pas se faire gauler dans la rue (enfin faut dj pas tre bien fut pour se faire gauler ).


On verra bien. C'est toujours mieux que ce qui est en place. Dj, si les gens ne fument plus leur saloperie de ptard dans les lieux o ils risquent une amende, c'est rien que du bonus.




> Idem, je ne vois pas en quoi c'est une bonne mesure ? Si tu ne fume pas, tu t'en moque, et celui qui fume a bien le droit de se tuer comme il l'entend. Si on se souciait vraiment de la sant des gens, on interdirait le tabac tout court, la c'est juste prendre les gens pour des vaches  lait. 
> Surtout que l'on sait depuis des annes que les hausses progressives ne servent  rien niveau sant, les seuls pays o l'on a observ une vraie baisse significative, c'est ceux o comme tu le dis, la hausse a t trs haute d'un coup, comme en Australie (de mmoire, il me semble que le paquet avait pris dans les 10 d'un coup ou un truc dans le genre). 
> 
> La c'est juste de l'hypocrisie pour se donner bonne conscience pendant qu'on se remplit les poches.


C'est bien pour cela que je dis que ce n'est pas assez, ni assez vite. C'est pas 10 le paquet, mais 10 la clope qu'il faudrait.
Et dsol de te dire que, si a me drange quand je me promne en ville, sur les trottoirs, de respirer cette saloperie nausabonde, de voir des mgots tous les mtres,  peine crass et souvent encore fumant leur pestilence, a me dbecte de voir des mecs en bagnole ouvrir leur fentre pour vider leurs cendriers sur la chausse. Bref, non, je ne m'en moque pas du tout.

----------


## Zirak

Je trouve cela plus qu'improbable aussi, ne serait-ce car une contravention a rarement fait changer radicalement quelqu'un. 

De mme pour les ados, soit un un ado fils de gebour, qui aura probablement de quoi rgler la contravention lui-mme sans que cela passe par ses parents, soit a sera un mec qui deal, idem, il pourra payer, et au final, a sera un ado pauvre, qui se fera "peut-tre" engueuler par ses parents, qui promettra de ne plus jamais fumer, et que tu retrouveras  fumer des joints le week-end suivant avec ses potes. xD

Ceux qui arrteront seront franchement minoritaires.


Perso, je n'ai pas de solutions miracles  proposer, mais dans le cas prsent, je pense que ces contraventions feront plus de bien au portefeuille de l'tat, qu'au niveau de la baisse de la consommation.  ::roll:: 



edit :




> On verra bien. C'est toujours mieux que ce qui est en place. Dj, si les gens ne fument plus leur saloperie de ptard dans les lieux o ils risquent une amende, c'est rien que du bonus.


Mais la consommation est dj interdite partout, cela ne changera strictement rien. Le mec qui fume dans la rue, au pire, il fera un poil plus gaffe aux flics et il crasera son joint si il en voit, c'est tout, mais actuellement, il n'a dj pas le droit de fumer dans la rue et il s'en moque...

Les seuls cas o cela changera quelque chose, c'est les mecs qui se feront gauler avec une boulette lors d'une fouille, car maintenant, ils auront une amende mme pour l'quivalent d'une micro boulette de 2 joints...





> Et dsol de te dire que, si a me drange quand je me promne en ville, sur les trottoirs, de respirer cette saloperie nausabonde, de voir des mgots tous les mtres,  peine crass et souvent encore fumant leur pestilence, a me dbecte de voir des mecs en bagnole ouvrir leur fentre pour vider leurs cendriers sur la chausse. Bref, non, je ne m'en moque pas du tout.


Des gougnafiers, il y en aura toujours, mme  30 le paquet. Et si ce ne sont plus leurs mgots, cela sera des papiers de bouffe qu'ils se mettront dans le cornet pour compenser l'arrt de la clope.  

Y'a suffisamment de poubelles / cendriers / caniveaux pour qu'il n'y ait aucun mgot ni papier sur les trottoirs, si certains le voulaient bien. 


Quand au fait de respirer la fume nausabonde quand tu te ballades dans la rue, je te sens lgrement dans l'exagration,  moins de t'arrter devant un mec qui te recrache sa fume dans la figure, je veux bien que tu sentes l'odeur en croisant quelqu'un  la limite, mais tu ne vas pas te prendre une pleine bouffe dans les poumons non plus...  Et puis bon, toi qui est  Rennes si j'ai bien suivi, quand tu te ballades en ville, niveau pollution, je pense que la fume de cigarette, c'est loin d'tre ton souci prioritaire,  moins que Rennes ne soit devenu une ville super verte et compltement pitonne en une quinzaine d'annes.  ::):

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Perso, je n'ai pas de solutions miracles  proposer, mais dans le cas prsent, je pense que ces contraventions feront plus de bien au portefeuille de l'tat, qu'au niveau de la baisse de la consommation.


Tu as peut-tre raison, mais si ce n'est que a, c'est dj trs bien.

----------


## Grogro

> Je trouve cela plus qu'improbable aussi, ne serait-ce car une contravention a rarement fait changer radicalement quelqu'un.


Un adulte oui, un ado qui doit faire rgler la note  ses parents je-m'en-foutistes en bons enfants de mai 68 c'est une autre histoire. Surtout si c'est un pr-ado. Je trouve cela moins improbable que toi, mais le plus probable est que la consommation de rsine et de beuh se fera moins au grand jour, mais plutt derrire les rideaux.

----------


## Ryu2000

> je pense que ces contraventions feront plus de bien au portefeuille de l'tat, qu'au niveau de la baisse de la consommation.


Bon  la limite c'est possible que les lycens essaient d'tre plus discret devant le lyce.
Il y aura peut tre moins de joints qui seront fumer dans la rue.

Quoi que ce n'est mme pas dit, puisquaujourdhui il y avait le rappel  la loi, ce qui peut tre considr comme pire qu'une amende par certains.
Je ne sais pas ce qui va ce passer quand des familles ne pourront pas payer.

a changera pas grand chose parce que le cannabis ne sera pas plus illgal qu'avant.
De toute faon notre lgislation est  la ramasse... Nous sommes en retard.

----------


## Mdinoc

> Il y aura des effets de bords imprvus (tension ethnique et sociale en hausse).


Imprvus? J'ai plutt l'impression qu'ils comptent dessus pour nous rapprocher encore un peu plus de l'tat policier...

----------


## Zirak

> Tu as peut-tre raison, mais si ce n'est que a, c'est dj trs bien.


J'ai dit mon message prcdent pour te rpondre.  ::): 






> Un adulte oui, un ado qui doit faire rgler la note  ses parents je-m'en-foutistes en bons enfants de mai 68 c'est une autre histoire. Surtout si c'est un pr-ado. Je trouve cela moins improbable que toi, mais le plus probable est que la consommation de rsine et de beuh se fera moins au grand jour, mais plutt derrire les rideaux.


Sur les ados, comme je disais, au mieux cela pnalisera peut-tre quelques ados de familles "pauvres" juste dans le cas o l'ado en question n'aurait pas de quoi payer la note sur lui. Perso quand j'tais au lyce, je me suis fait gauler 2 ou 3 fois  frauder la SNCF pour rentrer de l'internat, mes parents n'ont jamais vu la couleur d'une contravention. Donc  moins qu'elles soient systmatiquement envoyes par courrier, il y aura dj un filtrage  ce niveau l.

Et sur 100 gamins qui se feront *vraiment* engueuler par leurs parents, combien arrteront *vraiment* de fumer et ne feront pas juste une promesse en l'air ? 

Tu as dj oubli ce que c'tait d'tre ado ?  ::mouarf:: 


Donc oui, on est bien d'accord, a diminuera peut-tre la consommation dans la rue, qui se fera de faon plus planque, mais c'est tout.

----------


## Invit

En mme temps, c'est pas comme si c'tait impuni aujourd'hui.  part pour les ternels petits didis des rues que les flics ne vont jamais voir (et je suis loin d'tre certaine que a va changer avec les amendes), personne n'a envie de se faire choper en train de fumer ne serait-ce qu'au risque d'tre fich. C'est pas comme si n'importe qui pouvait fumer sous le nez des flics sans consquence aucune.

----------


## Ryu2000

> C'est pas comme si n'importe qui pouvait fumer sous le nez des flics sans consquence aucune.


Ben quasiment...
a arrive que quelqu'un fume un joint en marchant et croise un policier, il faudrait que le policier soit super zl pour faire toute la procdure, alors qu'il pourrait juste ignorer.
a fait chier de remplir des formulaires juste pour a... Il y a plus important  faire.

Bon l vraisemblablement a va changer.

----------


## Invit

> a arrive que quelqu'un fume un joint en marchant et croise un policier, il faudrait que le policier soit super zl pour faire toute la procdure, alors qu'il pourrait juste ignorer.


Je ne fais peut-tre pas trs attention, mais je n'ai pas l'impression que tout le monde fume allgrement du shit n'importe o. Quand je sens des effluves de beuh, c'est soit qu'il y a une bande de djeunz  ct avec des flics qui font acte de prsence de l'autre, soit c'est un courant d'air venu d'une fentre ou d'un coin planqu. Je ne vois pas de quidam avec le cne au bec. C'est moi ou bien ?



> Il y a plus important  faire.


Mouarf  ::mouarf::

----------


## Zirak

> Ben quasiment...
> a arrive que quelqu'un fume un joint en marchant et croise un policier, il faudrait que le policier soit super zl pour faire toute la procdure, alors qu'il pourrait juste ignorer.
> a fait chier de remplir des formulaires juste pour a... Il y a plus important  faire.
> 
> *Bon l vraisemblablement a va changer.*



Bof, a sera pareil, a dpendra du policier et de son niveau de zle en effet, certains n'auront pas envie de coller X dizaines d'euros d'amende et de remplir les papiers pour un simple joint. Bon aprs c'est sr que si tu te promne avec une certaine quantit, tu auras l'amende, mais c'est comme aujourd'hui. ^^

C'est comme quand certains te prennent avec une vitesse trop leve de pas grand chose aprs la retenue, ou au tlphone ou que sais-je, certains vont te faire un peu la morale et te laisser repartir, et d'autres vont t'aligner directement sans chercher  savoir.


Sinon +1 Conan Lord sur tes deux derniers messages,  en lire certains, ils croisent des gens qui fument des joints  tous les coins de rues. 

(merci de nous dire dans quelle ville vous habitez, c'est pour un ami  ::aie:: )

----------


## Ryu2000

> Je ne vois pas de quidam avec le cne au bec. C'est moi ou bien ?


a arrive, mais effectivement c'est plutt une bande de jeune et ils essaient d'tre discret.

Lui par contre il en a rien  foutre :


Mais c'est un rappeur amricain donc il sait peut tre pas trop comment a marche.
En tout cas il fume des joints n'importe o.




> Mouarf


Qu'ils s'occupent des gens qui tlphone au volant (mme avec kit main livre), c'est beaucoup plus dangereux.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Les seuls cas o cela changera quelque chose, c'est les mecs qui se feront gauler avec une boulette lors d'une fouille, car maintenant, ils auront une amende mme pour l'quivalent d'une micro boulette de 2 joints...


Justement, c'est cela qui risque d'augmenter. Les flics, malgr l'image que l'on donne d'eux, sont largement moins con que a. Et ils ont le coup d'il pour reprer les drogus en tout genre. Le fait qu'il n'est plus des tonnes de paperasses  remplir pour une boulette, mais juste une contravention  dresser, devrait leur permettre de svir plus srieusement. 




> Des gougnafiers, il y en aura toujours, mme  30 le paquet. Et si ce ne sont plus leurs mgots, cela sera des papiers de bouffe qu'ils se mettront dans le cornet pour compenser l'arrt de la clope.  
> 
> Y'a suffisamment de poubelles / cendriers / caniveaux pour qu'il n'y ait aucun mgot ni papier sur les trottoirs, si certains le voulaient bien.


Sur ce point, rien  redire, #balancetongougnafier  ::ptdr:: 




> Quand au fait de respirer la fume nausabonde quand tu te ballades dans la rue, je te sens lgrement dans l'exagration,  moins de t'arrter devant un mec qui te recrache sa fume dans la figure, je veux bien que tu sentes l'odeur en croisant quelqu'un  la limite, mais tu ne vas pas te prendre une pleine bouffe dans les poumons non plus...  Et puis bon, toi qui est  Rennes si j'ai bien suivi, quand tu te ballades en ville, niveau pollution, je pense que la fume de cigarette, c'est loin d'tre ton souci prioritaire,  moins que Rennes ne soit devenu une ville super verte et compltement pitonne en une quinzaine d'annes.


D'abord, Rennes n'est pas plus pollue qu'un autre ville, il y a de nombreuses rues pitonnes (de plus en plus d'ailleurs).
Ensuite, on a justement suffisamment de pollution avec vhicules sans devoir en plus se farcir celle des co**ards de clopeurs. Depuis qu'ils n'ont plus le droit de fumer dans les restos et bars, on a l'impression que le trottoir leur appartient. La loi interdit de fumer dans les lieux publics, le trottoir est un lieu public, ils ne devraient plus y avoir de fumeurs dans les rues ! (je sais, je rve).
L'odeur de leur salet me gne bien d'avantage que celle des pots d'chappement... (ha ! une bonne bouffe de gasoil, y a que a de vrai  ::mouarf:: )

----------


## Ryu2000

> en lire certains, ils croisent des gens qui fument des joints  tous les coins de rues.


Dans certaines rues il y a parfois des jeunes qui fument des joints.




> La loi interdit de fumer dans les lieux publics, le trottoir est un lieu public, ils ne devraient plus y avoir de fumeurs dans les rues !


a devrait fonctionner comme au Japon, il est interdit de fumer  lextrieur, sauf dans des endroits bien dfinis.

News de 2006 :
A Tokyo, fumer dehors provoque des amendes

Fumer au Japon : des comportements qui changent



> Le Japon sefforce damliorer les comportements des fumeurs. Un nombre croissant de villes interdisent la cigarette dans les espaces publics et tablissent des zones fumeurs. Les Jeux olympiques de 2020 se profilant  lhorizon, la question de la fume secondaire prend galement de lampleur.


J'imagine qu'ils doivent avoir le droit de fumer dans les salles d'arcade.

----------


## Zirak

> Justement, c'est cela qui risque d'augmenter. Les flics, malgr l'image que l'on donne d'eux, sont largement moins con que a. *Et ils ont le coup d'il pour reprer les drogus en tout genre.*


Comme dirait Conan Lord : Mouarf ! 

Sans vouloir dnigrer nos amis de la police, en tant qu'ancien fumeur, je peux t'assurer que 99.99% du temps,  moins d'avoir un chien, ils y voient que dalle, mme avec quelque chose sur soi.  

On en revient encore et toujours  la mme chose, c'est plus du dlit de facis qu'autre chose, si tu es blanc et que tu prsente bien, tu peux mme prendre de la coke ou de l'hro, et tu auras peu de chance d'avoir des ennuis.

Quand j'tais  la fac  Rennes, j'avais des amis comme a, ils allaient  Maastricht chercher de l'herbe 1 fois par mois, 2 couples en costard / tailleur dans une voiture rcente et propre, jamais arrts une seule fois  la douane...  

Par contre oui, si tu es une bande de jeunes noirs / rebeux ou que tu es dans le trip rasta blanc en guenilles qui fait du diabolo dans le parc, y'a pas besoin d'tre madame Irma pour savoir que tu risques d'tre contrl.  ::mouarf:: 






> Le fait qu'il n'est plus des tonnes de paperasses  remplir pour une boulette, mais juste une contravention  dresser, devrait leur permettre de svir plus srieusement.


Sauf que 9 fois sur 10, paperasse ou pas, pour une boulette, ils te la confisque et  la limite, suivant la quantit, tu as une amende, mais de ma maigre exprience, jamais vu ni entendu personne se faire emmerder pour moins de 5/6 gr.



edit : 




> Dans certaines rues il y a parfois des jeunes qui fument des joints.


Bien sr qu'il y en a, et pas que des jeunes, mais c'est loin d'tre une majorit de gens, mme dans les grosses villes, a sent pas le joint tous les 10m.

A la limite, a sent plus le joint dans pratiquement n'importe quel concert (alors que c'est interdit de fumer tout court  l'intrieur) que dans la rue.

----------


## Grogro

> Bof, a sera pareil, a dpendra du policier et de son niveau de zle en effet, certains n'auront pas envie de coller X dizaines d'euros d'amende et de remplir les papiers pour un simple joint. Bon aprs c'est sr que si tu te promne avec une certaine quantit, tu auras l'amende, mais c'est comme aujourd'hui. ^^


Ne t'inquite pas qu'avec l'administration au cul et la course au chiffre qui demeure inchange au fil des lgislatures (foutre en l'air la politique du chiffre aurait du tre le premier rflexe de la gche ds mai 2012), ils n'auront pas d'autre choix que de verbaliser  tout va.

Dans ma ville, l'odeur de chichon on la sent flotter autour de certains arrts de trams,  certaines heures. C'est plus que localis.

----------


## ManusDei

> Une des meilleures mesures que Macron a prise. a va faire rentrer des sous, a va faire baisser la conso et a va librer les policiers de tches  la con pour lutter contre ces drogus.


Dj que la police en a pas grand chose  foutre des fumeurs de joints (quand ils ne les arrtent pas pour fumer eux), je doute de la ncessit quand le milieu mdical est hsitant de la position  avoir vis--vis du cannabis. Et franchement lutter contre quelques fumeurs je trouve c'est une tche  la con.

----------


## Grogro

> D'abord, Rennes n'est pas plus pollue qu'un autre ville, il y a de nombreuses rues pitonnes (de plus en plus d'ailleurs).
> Ensuite, on a justement suffisamment de pollution avec vhicules sans devoir en plus se farcir celle des co**ards de clopeurs. Depuis qu'ils n'ont plus le droit de fumer dans les restos et bars, on a l'impression que le trottoir leur appartient. La loi interdit de fumer dans les lieux publics, le trottoir est un lieu public, ils ne devraient plus y avoir de fumeurs dans les rues ! (je sais, je rve).


Effectivement s'il y avait une vritable politique anti-tabac en France (comme en Irlande, Islande, Norvge ou en Australie), a se saurait et l'on aurait pas 30% d'ados fumeurs quotidiens si la loi Evin tait rellement applique. Mme le Royaume-Uni a une politique anti-tabac plus ambitieuse que la France. O la dernire mesure ambitieuse remonte  janvier 2008 ou l'on a libr les bars et cafs du tabac, rendant ces lieux enfin frquentables sans risquer l'asphyxie et la crise d'asthme. Et malgr toute l'hystrie des annes prcdentes, la loi a t particulirement bien accueillie y compris par les gros fumeurs (dans mon entourage, je les ai vus passer de 2-3 paquets par soire  4-5 pauses clope maximum), bien plus que la loi Evin qui avait t trs laborieuse  appliquer.  

Si un gouvernement a rellement l'intention de lutter contre le tabac (100% de la population victime de tabagisme passif quotidien), et pas uniquement de remplir les caisses par des hausses symboliques de taxe, il y a une batterie de mesures trs simple  appliquer immdiatement : zro tabac aux abords des coles, collges et lyces. Zro tabac sur les quais et les abribus des transports en communs. Zro tabac sur toutes les terrasses de France. 

En somme, faire imposer les rgles les plus lmentaires de la civilit,  grands coups de lattes dans l'oigne si ncessaire.

----------


## ManusDei

http://www.lefigaro.fr/flash-actu/20...u-cannabis.php
On discute cannabis et je tombe sur cet article.

----------


## behe

> Non mais d'accord, mais les sondages donnaient le PS et l'UMP en tte et a influenait les lecteurs.
> Ce n'est pas l'opinion qui fait le sondage, c'est le sondage qui fait l'opinion.


Donc vu que tous les sondages donnent Poutine largement vainqueur, on ne peut pas dire que c'est le choix du peuple mais celui des medias.
Tu viens donc de dire que l'lection de Poutine est autant une escroquerie que celle de Macron que tu aimes tant. ::D:

----------


## Ryu2000

> http://www.lefigaro.fr/flash-actu/20...u-cannabis.php
> On discute cannabis et je tombe sur cet article.


La dpnalisation c'est un peu nul.
Le consommateur va risquer moins au niveau de la justice mais il devra toujours trouver rencontrer un dealer...
La lgalisation serait mieux, comme a on se dbarrasse du trafic.

Par contre au Portugal toutes les drogues ont t dpnalis, les toxicomanes ne peuvent pas aller en prison pour en avoir consomm.
On considrent les toxicomanes comme des malades et pas comme des criminelles, par consquent il y en a moins.
https://www.francetvinfo.fr/sante/dr...s_2511975.html



> En 2000, le Portugal a dcriminalis la consommation individuelle de toutes les drogues. 17 ans plus tard, les rsultats sont concluants.





> Donc vu que tous les sondages donnent Poutine largement vainqueur, on ne peut pas dire que c'est le choix du peuple mais celui des medias.


Ouais mais lui il est rellement populaire.
Il faudrait se renseigner sur les mdias russes, mais a ne m'tonnerait pas qu'il y ait des mdias financ par les USA pour crer une opposition, c'est le cas au Venezuela.

Macron c'tait le ministre de l'conomie sous Hollande, il avait dj bien fait de la merde :
Pour Macron, la vie d'un entrepreneur est plus dure que celle d'un salari
Loi travail: Macron veut une version beaucoup plus radicale
Il n'avait pas de raison d'tre populaire.

Poutine a rendu la Russie forte.
Les coulisses de l'interview de Vladimir Poutine



> Jean-Pierre Elkabbach a dvoil les dessous de cet "entretien tout  fait libre". "Cela peut tre surprenant", concde le journaliste d'Europe 1, mais l'interview avec le dirigeant controvers "s'est droule sans pralable, sans tabou". "Ni Poutine, ni son entourage n'ont cherch  connatre les thmes" des questions poses par Jean-Pierre Elkabbach et Gilles Bouleau. "Il les matrise, il vit avec", explique le journaliste. "Il peut improviser."


Je n'ai pas confiance dans les instituts de sondages en France.

----------


## Ryu2000

Dsol double post, mais l c'est autre chose.

"L'immense majorit" des SDF dorment dans la rue "par choix", ose le dput LREM Sylvain Maillard



> Invit  son tour  expliquer pourquoi la promesse faite en juillet par Emmanuel Macron de ne plus voir un SDF dans les rues cet hiver n'a pas t ralise, le dput LREM de Paris Syvlain Maillard a tranquillement expliqu ce lundi 5 fvrier sur RFI que "l'immense majorit" d'entre eux dorment dehors "par choix".


Il y a des "demandes non pourvues" donc mme si tous les SDF faisaient le choix de se faire aider par le SAMU social ils ne pourraient pas tous tre aid.
Il est possible que certains SDF font le choix de ne pas tre aid, mais c'est peut tre pas l'immense majorit non plus.
Les femmes SDF ont peur de se faire violer par exemple et il doit y avoir d'autres problmes dans les centres d'accueil.

----------


## Zirak

> Ouais mais lui il est rellement populaire.
> Il faudrait se renseigner sur les mdias russes, mais a ne m'tonnerait pas qu'il y ait des mdias financ par les USA pour crer une opposition, c'est le cas au Venezuela.


Faudrait surtout que tu te renseignes sur la libert de parole des mdias en Russie...

Vu que dj que pour ouvrir un blog, dans certains cas, il faut qu'il soit approuv par le gouvernement, sans mme parl de propagande US, j'aurais plutt tendance  croire que le gouvernement russe valide ou non ce qui sort dans la presse, bref, ils font ce que tu as peur qu'il se produise en France. 

Mais bon comme d'hab, vu que c'est la Russie, c'est pas grave et ils ont raison non ? 







> Dsol double post, mais l c'est autre chose.
> 
> "L'immense majorit" des SDF dorment dans la rue "par choix", ose le dput LREM Sylvain Maillard
> 
> Il y a des "demandes non pourvues" donc mme si tous les SDF faisaient le choix de se faire aider par le SAMU social ils ne pourraient pas tous tre aid.
> Il est possible que certains SDF font le choix de ne pas tre aid, mais c'est peut tre pas l'immense majorit non plus.
> Les femmes SDF ont peur de se faire violer par exemple et il doit y avoir d'autres problmes dans les centres d'accueil.


Je ne sais pas si c'est le mme dput (pas lu l'article), mais il y a un dput LREM qui a sorti il y a quelques jours, qu'il y avait genre moins de 30 ou 40 000 SDF en France, alors que les chiffres des diverses associations sont largement au-dessus des 100/150 000.

Ils sont aussi dconnects de la ralit sur ce sujet que sur les autres, faut pas faire attention...

----------


## Ryu2000

> Faudrait surtout que tu te renseignes sur la libert de parole des mdias en Russie...


Premire requte dans Google :
La Russie dclare neuf mdias amricains agents de l'tranger



> Le ministre russe de la Justice a class aujourd'hui neuf mdias amricains "agents de l'tranger", dont la radio Voice of America, aprs la promulgation par Vladimir Poutine d'une loi permettant d'enregistrer des mdias sous cette appellation controverse.
> 
> Les radios Voice of America et Radio Free Europe/Radio Liberty, finances par le Congrs amricain, ainsi que sept autres mdias qui leur sont affilis, ont t classs comme "exerant les fonctions d'un agent de l'tranger", selon un communiqu publi par le ministre de la Justice.


Donc apparemment il y a des mdias financ par l'tranger en Russie.
Comme en France il y a plein de mdias isralien (Drahi).




> Mais bon comme d'hab, vu que c'est la Russie, c'est pas grave et ils ont raison non ?


En France la censure est dj en place (il y a des dessinateurs qui subissent des procs, c'est pour dire  quel point c'est n'importe quoi...).
Mais en France c'est hypocrite, le gouvernement est charlie quand a l'arrange...

Mais le truc que vous ne comprenez pas c'est que je ne suis pas humaniste, mondialiste, universaliste, etc.
Chaque peuple doit avoir ses traditions, on ne dirige pas des marocains comme on dirige des suisses.
L'galit n'existe pas, un Esquimau ce n'est pas un Touareg.

Les occidentaux veulent impos leur vision au monde entier.
Moi j'en ai rien  foutre, qu'ils fassent bien ce qu'ils veulent a me drange pas.
La France m'intresse le reste j'en ai plus ou moins rien  foutre. (quoi que je mintresse un peu aux pays qui aident le terrorisme)




> il y a un dput LREM qui a sorti il y a quelques jours, qu'il y avait genre moins de 30 ou 40 000 SDF en France, alors que les chiffres des diverses associations sont largement au-dessus des 100/150 000.


 ::ptdr::  Fake News  ::ptdr:: 




> Ils sont aussi dconnects de la ralit sur ce sujet que sur les autres, faut pas faire attention...


Exactement  :+1:

----------


## Zirak

> En France la censure est dj en place (il y a des dessinateurs qui subissent des procs, c'est pour dire  quel point c'est n'importe quoi...).
> Mais en France c'est hypocrite, le gouvernement est charlie quand a l'arrange...


En France il y a surtout des lois, ce n'est pas une question que de censure, tu ne peux pas dire / dessiner ce que tu veux, si c'est interdit par la loi.

Aprs on peut ne pas tre d'accord avec ces lois, c'est mon cas pour certaines, mais tant qu'elles existent, il faut les respecter, ce n'est pas de la censure.

Par contre la censure russe, cela ne ne drange pas, et tu ne rebondis mme pas dessus, enfin bon comme d'habitude, cela ne m'tonne pas, "Saint Poutine" est intouchable.





> *Moi j'en ai rien  foutre, qu'ils fassent bien ce qu'ils veulent a me drange pas.*
> La France m'intresse *le reste j'en ai plus ou moins rien  foutre*.


Bah arrte de nous gonfler avec les USA et les autres pays alors...

Soit tu critiques tout le monde soit personne, mais critiquer toujours les mmes alors que tes "chouchoux" font exactement la mme chose, c'est ridicule au possible...

----------


## Ryu2000

> En France il y a surtout des lois, ce n'est pas une question que de censure, tu ne peux pas dire / dessiner ce que tu veux, si c'est interdit par la loi.


Mais en fait c'est lgal dans la loi.
Le truc c'est qu'il y a un 2 poids 2 mesures.
Il y a une caricature d'un dessin de Charlie Hebdo (celui avec Papa o t'es ? quand il se foute de la gueule de Stromae) et ce dessin  pos problme alors que c'est le mme que l'original !
Mme Zon a eu des problmes  un moment...




> Par contre la censure russe, cela ne ne drange pas


Je l'a voit pas la censure en Russie, vu le nombre de mdias trangers qu'il y a... (il y a plus de censure en France qu'en Russie, il y a plus de messages anti Poutine  la TV Russe que de message anti Macron  la TV franaise)
Chez nous ce sont les riches qui ont gagn, ils possdent les mdias et font leur propagande.

Le scnario n'est pas le mme.
En France les mdias (possd par les riches) ont fait la promotion de Macron, qui est mauvais pour les franais mais bon pour les riches cosmopolites.
En Russe les mdias (possd par l'tranger) essaient de pourrir Poutine, de renverser le pouvoir, pour mettre quelqu'un de mauvais pour la Russie mais bon pour les USA.

Il nous faut un Poutine Franais.




> Soit tu critiques tout le monde soit personne


Je ne trouve pas quoi critiquer chez les Russes.
Je ne vois pas de problme pour le moment.
Pour moi ils ne font chier personne.
C'est un des pays qui rsiste  l'empire, il reste calme face aux provocations.

----------


## Zirak

> Je l'a voit pas la censure en Russie, vu le nombre de mdias trangers qu'il y a... (il y a plus de censure en France qu'en Russie, il y a plus de messages anti Poutine  la TV Russe que de message anti Macron  la TV franaise)
> Chez nous ce sont les riches qui ont gagn, ils possdent les mdias et font leur propagande.
> 
> Le scnario n'est pas le mme.
> En France les mdias (possd par les riches) ont fait la promotion de Macron, qui est mauvais pour les franais mais bon pour les riches cosmopolites.
> En Russe les mdias (possd par l'tranger) essaient de pourrir Poutine, de renverser le pouvoir, pour mettre quelqu'un de mauvais pour la Russie mais bon pour les USA.
> 
> Il nous faut un Poutine Franais.
> 
> ...



Ce n'est pas que tu ne vois pas le problme en Russie, c'est que tu fais exprs de l'ignorer, la preuve la moiti (au moins) de ce que je cite l est faux et biais, ce n'est pas comme si on ne t'avait pas dj apport moult lments sur le sujet.

Enfin bref, reste avec tes illusions et ton ignorance, comme on dit, "il n'est pire aveugle que celui qui ne veut pas voir", je ne perdrais pas mon temps avec toi sur ce sujet.

----------


## rudolfrudolf

> Mais en fait c'est lgal dans la loi.
> Le truc c'est qu'il y a un 2 poids 2 mesures.
> Il y a une caricature d'un dessin de Charlie Hebdo (celui avec Papa o t'es ? quand il se foute de la gueule de Stromae) et ce dessin  pos problme alors que c'est le mme que l'original !
> Mme Zon a eu des problmes  un moment...
> 
> 
> Je l'a voit pas la censure en Russie, vu le nombre de mdias trangers qu'il y a... (il y a plus de censure en France qu'en Russie, il y a plus de messages anti Poutine  la TV Russe que de message anti Macron  la TV franaise)
> Chez nous ce sont les riches qui ont gagn, ils possdent les mdias et font leur propagande.
> 
> ...


A te lire on devrait demander notre rattachement  la Russie  ::mouarf::  Vous tes nombreux dans votre secte ?

----------


## Ryu2000

> Ce n'est pas que tu ne vois pas le problme en Russie


Vous ne connaissez pas la ralit, puisque vous voyez tout  travers un filtre anti Russe.
Les mdias franais, anglais, tasuniens, sont anti Russe.
Donc toutes les informations que vous recevez sont manipules pour vous faire croire n'importe quoi.
C'est comme avec le Venezuela, vous ne savez rien de ce qui ce passe rellement au Venezuela.

Il y a une forte propagande anti Poutine, mme en Russie.
La propagande anti France a gagn en France, puisqu'on a fini avec Macron, mais la propagande anti Russe, n'a pas encore gagn en Russie.

Et de toute faon mme si j'apprenais que le gouvernement Russe faisait des trucs horribles digne des USA ou d'Isral.
Et ben je prfrais quand mme la Russie pour le moment.
Parce que l l'ennemi numro 1 ce n'est pas la Russie et ce ne sera peut tre jamais le cas.

Si les USA seffondre, la Russie deviendra peut tre le problme.
Pour l'instant ce n'est pas le cas.

C'est dans lintrt de la France d'avoir de bonnes relations avec ce pays, on peut exporter des produits franais l bas.

----------


## Mdinoc

> En France il y a surtout des lois, ce n'est pas une question que de censure, tu ne peux pas dire / dessiner ce que tu veux, si c'est interdit par la loi.
> 
> Aprs on peut ne pas tre d'accord avec ces lois, c'est mon cas pour certaines, mais tant qu'elles existent, il faut les respecter, ce n'est pas de la censure.


J'ai du mal  voir la diffrence entre "des lois" qui restreignent ce qu'on peut dessiner et de la censure.

----------


## Zirak

> Vous ne connaissez pas la ralit, puisque vous voyez tout  travers un filtre anti Russe.
> Les mdias franais, anglais, tasuniens, sont anti Russe.
> Donc toutes les informations que vous recevez sont manipules pour vous faire croire n'importe quoi.
> C'est comme avec le Venezuela, vous ne savez rien de ce qui ce passe rellement au Venezuela.


Alors que toi, tu sais exactement ce qui se passe rellement la-bas, car tu vas lire la propagande russe ?  ::ptdr::  ::ptdr:: 





> Et de toute faon mme si j'apprenais que le gouvernement Russe faisait des trucs horribles digne des USA ou d'Isral.
> Et ben je prfrais quand mme la Russie pour le moment.
> Parce que l l'ennemi numro 1 ce n'est pas la Russie et ce ne sera peut tre jamais le cas.
> 
> Si les USA seffondre, la Russie deviendra peut tre le problme.
> Pour l'instant ce n'est pas le cas.
> 
> C'est dans lintrt de la France d'avoir de bonnes relations avec ce pays, on peut exporter des produits franais l bas.


Tout cela n'a aucun rapport, perso, tu peux prfrer qui tu veux, je m'en fou, et je ne parle pas des relations de la France avec la Russie mais de tes interventions ici, on te demande juste d'tre objectif, et de critiquer tout le monde de la mme faon, plutt que d'essayer de nous faire croire que tout va bien dans cette magnifique dmocratie sans aucune censure qu'est la Russie o c'est le bon peuple qui a le pouvoir (lol).

Je ne te demande pas de dire que la Russie = les USA, juste de bien prendre en compte aussi les problmes en Russie, et pas seulement baver sur les USA pendant que tu lche le cul  Poutine comme si c'tait un saint.  ::roll::

----------


## rudolfrudolf

> J'ai du mal  voir la diffrence entre "des lois" qui restreignent ce qu'on peut dessiner et de la censure.


ben disons que les dessins qui font de l'apologie aux crimes / massacres qui discrditent de manire gros clich une communaut ou une ethnie par exemple sont interdits me semble t'il aprs faut y interprter aussi

ce que certains trouveront choquants rvoltants d'autres n'y verront pas de mal - du fait a reste de l'apprciation de la justice. Je pense qu'il faut des gardes fous sans basculer pour autant dans la censure.

----------


## Zirak

> J'ai du mal  voir la diffrence entre "des lois" qui restreignent ce qu'on peut dessiner et de la censure.


Ces lois sont une forme de censure, mais toute censure n'est pas forcment rattache  une loi. 

(le pouce est un doigt, mais tous les doigts ne sont pas des pouces).  ::mrgreen:: 


On peux prendre le cas du CSA par exemple, qui peut interdire une mission car des gens se sont plaints, sans que forcment les propos tenus aient t hors-la-loi, mais peut-tre juste pas considrs "politiquement correct" pour certaines personnes.


Edit : aprs pour moi, il y a censure et censure, interdire l'incitation  la haine par exemple, pour moi mme si c'est une forme de censure au sens propre du terme, c'est une "censure" qui me semble ncessaire lorsque l'on vit en communaut et que l'on veut que cela se passe un minimum comme il faut. Par contre interdire des propos concernant plus spcifiquement le gouvernement, ou je ne sais quel groupe / lobby (censure pas forcment faite via une loi d'ailleurs, cela peut tre juste une pression de l'employeur sur l'employ, ou une censure effectue par le canal de diffusion lui-mme), c'est dj plus problmatique.

Aprs il faut aussi voir le contenu du propos :

- une critique argumente du gouvernement ne devrait pas tre censure.
- un mec qui ne fait que vomir insulte et appel au meurtre en disant qu'on devrait guillotiner tel ou tel politicien / prsident (je ne citerais pas de nom), c'est juste un propos haineux qui n'a rien de constructif, a m'en frle une sans toucher l'autre si c'est censur.

----------


## micka132

> aprs pour moi, il y a censure et censure,


On en revient toujours au bon et au mauvais chasseur !

La bonne censure c'est



> que l'on veut que cela se passe un minimum comme il faut.


La mauvaise censure c'est



> que l'on veut que cela se passe un minimum comme il faut.


Tout dpend de qui est "on"  ::):

----------


## Zirak

> On en revient toujours au bon et au mauvais chasseur !
> 
> Tout dpend de qui est "on"



Peu importe qui est le "on", si on n'est pas capable de diffrencier un propos argument, d'un propos contenant que des insultes ou de l'incitation  har Pierre, Paul ou Jacques sans argumentation aucune, c'est qu'il y a un problme plus grave que la censure... 

Encore une fois, pour moi, tant que c'est constructif, argument et sourc, il n' y a pas lieu qu'une ide ou autre soit censure, je ne suis pas contre le dbat d'ide, peu importe le niveau de "politiquement correct" de celles-ci. 

Aprs je ne m'en cache pas, je ne suis pas pour la libert de parole des dbiles profonds haineux qui ne font que dverser leur fiel bas sur 3 hoax, car ils n'ont que 2 neurones qui font une tincelles tous les 36 du mois. Ces gens n'apportent rien  personne, et ne font avancer aucun dbat. Cela ne fait que tirer le niveau de rflexion gnral vers le bas.


Mais je comprends bien que demander  certains de vrifier leurs infos, a poserait beaucoup de problmes...  ::roll:: 


Edit: par contre je suis prt  entendre les arguments de ceux qui pensent qu'il ne faut pas censurer les incitations  la haine, concrtement a apporte quoi  qui ? Quel bnfice peut-on tirer  laisser ce genre de propos avoir lieu dans les mdias ou les rseaux sociaux ? Expliquez-moi l'intrt de ne pas supprimer ce genre de choses.

----------


## micka132

> Edit: par contre je suis prt  entendre les arguments de ceux qui pensent qu'il ne faut pas censurer les incitations  la haine, concrtement a apporte quoi  qui ? Quel bnfice peut-on tirer  laisser ce genre de propos avoir lieu dans les mdias ou les rseaux sociaux ? Expliquez-moi l'intrt de ne pas supprimer ce genre de choses.


S'il y a haine, et que celle-ci se propage c'est qu'il y a un ou des problme(s). Les nier n'est pas les traiter. La plupart du temps les mettre sous le tapis  comme avantage de conserver un calme relatif, ce qui est une des fonctions du pouvoir en place (dicature, monarchie, dmocratie reprsentative, bref n'importe quel pouvoir). Parfois ces problmes mutent, voire disparaissent mais parfois ils explosent.
Le bnfice c'est de s'approcher un peu plus vers ce qu'est cens etre une vrai dmocratie. Comment envisager une dmocratie si tout le monde ne peut pas s'exprimer librement ::weird:: . C'est peut etre dangereux, mais c'est le risque corollaire avec la mont des liberts.

----------


## BenoitM

> S'il y a haine, et que celle-ci se propage c'est qu'il y a un ou des problme(s). Les nier n'est pas les traiter. La plupart du temps les mettre sous le tapis  comme avantage de conserver un calme relatif, ce qui est une des fonctions du pouvoir en place (dicature, monarchie, dmocratie, bref n'importe quel pouvoir). Parfois ces problmes mutent, voire disparaissent mais parfois ils explosent.
> Le bnfice c'est de s'approcher un peu plus vers ce qu'est cens etre une dmocratie. Comment envisager une dmocratie si tout le monde ne peut pas s'exprimer librement. C'est peut etre dangereux, mais c'est le risque corollaire avec la mont des liberts.


Ben oui ils sont noirs, juifs, germanique, musulmans, homosexuel,  bref ils sont diffrent si c'est pas une bonne raison  ::roll::

----------


## micka132

> Ben oui ils sont noirs, juifs, germanique, musulmans, homosexuel,  bref ils sont diffrent si c'est pas une bonne raison


Xnophobe, ou raciste, le pire des crimes aujourd'hui. Comme quoi, chacun son dada  :;):

----------


## Jon Shannow

Je suis assez d'accord avec Micka132.

Refuser que quelqu'un s'exprime, mme si ce qu'il a  dire peux choquer, donner envie de vomir, ou quoi que ce soit, c'est ne pas s'occuper de savoir pourquoi il le dit. Certes, la loi vitera qu'il le dise, mais a ne l'empchera pas de le penser, au contraire mme. Comme personne ne le contredira,  part : "TU N'AS PAS LE DROIT DE DIRE A !", il continuera de le penser, et hara ceux qui le censure. Un peu comme un gamin a qui tu dis de ne pas toucher les allumettes, sans lui dire pourquoi, ni lui expliquer. Un jour ou l'autre, il se brlera !

On a un trs bel exemple de ce que peut donner le rangement des problmes que l'on ne veut pas voir sous le tapis sous prtexte que ... C'est le FN ! Les partis politiques ce sont contents de dire qu'ils taient racistes, antismites, puis populistes. Et  chaque fois que le FN a vu ses scores bondir, on a cri  la fascisation de la socit. "Les franais sont de plus en plus racistes, etc..." Point barre. 
La question  laquelle on ne rpond surtout pas, c'est pourquoi de plus en plus de franais se tournent vers le FN ? La rponse toute faite suffit : Le racisme et l'antismitisme progressent en France ! Ben voyons ! 
Il y aurait en France 30% de racistes et antismites ? Un peu facile, non ? Trop facile mme. Mais, a doit arranger certaines personnes, non ?  :;): 
Et mme si c'est le cas. Ne serait-il pas plus judicieux de se poser la question du pourquoi il y a de plus en plus de racistes et antismites en France, que de se draper dans la biensance et la condescendance et traiter pas le mpris toutes ces personnes ?

----------


## Invit

> C'est peut etre dangereux, mais c'est le risque corollaire avec la mont des liberts.


Au-del de la dangerosit, c'est aussi une rgle assurant le droulement de la vie en socit. De la mme manire que je n'ai pas le droit de tuer mon voisin, je n'ai pas le droit d'embaucher un tueur  gages pour le faire, ou encore de monter le chou de mon autre voisin pour qu'il se salisse les mains  ma place, mme au final je n'aurais fait que m'exprimer.
Aprs, je suis d'accord que la limite entre la bonne censure et la mauvaise censure est tout  fait subjective et arbitraire.

----------


## BenoitM

> Aprs, je suis d'accord que la limite entre la bonne censure et la mauvaise censure est tout  fait subjective et arbitraire.


Euh non ca s'appelle discours de haine, appel au meurtre ou calomnie

(et il y a aussi une diffrence entre pouvoir dire quelque chose et devoir le publier)

----------


## Ryu2000

> Refuser que quelqu'un s'exprime


a me fait penser  la loi Fabius/Gayssot, dont tous les intellectuels sont contre, parce que c'est contre productif.
On interdit aux franais de faire des recherches et de penser certaines choses sur la seconde guerre mondiale.
Du coup il y a des gens qui trouvent a louche. (nous sommes autoris  tout contester normalement (le job des historiens, des archologues, etc, c'est d'tre rvisionniste, sinon c'est qu'ils n'apportent rien de plus que ce qu'on sait dj))

Alors que si on les laissait chercher, ils trouveraient les preuves et il n'y aurait plus de problme.




> Aprs, je suis d'accord que la limite entre la bonne censure et la mauvaise censure est tout  fait subjective et arbitraire.


Il y a moyen de mettre une rgle universelle : pas d'incitation  la haine ou la violence.

Et sinon pour la censure en France il y a pire, il y a des maisons d'ditions qui vendent des livres et des tribunaux qui leur interdisent de vendre certains livres qui sont disponible chez d'autres diteurs.

----------


## Invit

> Euh non ca s'appelle discours de haine, appel au meurtre ou calomnie


Oui, et a rentre dans la dfinition de censure. On censure les discours de haine, d'appel au meurtre ou de calomnie. Et a reste dans une certaine mesure, sinon il n'y aurait plus grand chose  la tloche  ::aie:: 
C'est pour a qu'il me semble difficile d'tre pour ou contre la censure.

----------


## micka132

> Au-del de la dangerosit, c'est aussi une rgle assurant le droulement de la vie en socit. De la mme manire que je n'ai pas le droit de tuer mon voisin, je n'ai pas le droit d'embaucher un tueur  gages pour le faire, ou encore de monter le chou de mon autre voisin pour qu'il se salisse les mains  ma place, mme au final je n'aurais fait que m'exprimer.


Tu noteras qu'il existe des cas ou c'est tout  fait lgal, on appelle ca des soldats (parfois des gendarmes/policier) et le commenditaire est le prsident de la rpublique. C'est en train d'tre tendu aux domaines mdicales pour la "fin de vie", et pour certain c'est aussi le cas avec l'avortement.
Mais dans ton cas on est sur une gnralisation. Est-ce qu'il y aurait plus de gens qui utiliserait le "service" d'un tueur  gage si c'tait autoris? Je n'en suis pas certain si la socit les condamne moralement, mais de toute facon je ne pense pas qu'il y aurait plus de tueur  gages.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Et a reste dans une certaine mesure


C'est comme les couvertures de Charlie Hebdo qui appelle  la haine, l'islamophobie, la christianophobie, etc. Mais que tout le systme dfend.
Il y a une hirarchie des groupes qu'on peut insulter, calomnier, attaquer.

La cible la plus gratuite c'est l'homme blanc htrosexuel catholique, alors lui tu peux y aller, tu peux faire ce que tu veux, personne n'ira le dfendre, au contraire.
Les musulmans sont galement des cibles facile, presque autant que les asiatiques.

----------


## Invit

> Tu noteras qu'il existe des cas ou c'est tout  fait lgal, on appelle ca des soldats (parfois des gendarmes/policier) et le commenditaire est le prsident de la rpublique. C'est en train d'tre tendu aux domaines mdicales pour la "fin de vie", et pour certain c'est aussi le cas avec l'avortement.


Voil, a dpend principalement des circonstances. De qui est le on, comme tu disais, mais aussi de l'objectif, de la cible et de l'actu.



> Mais dans ton cas on est sur une gnralisation. Est-ce qu'il y aurait plus de gens qui utiliserait le "service" d'un tueur  gage si c'tait autoris? Je n'en suis pas certain si la socit les condamne moralement, et dans tous les je ne pense pas qu'il y aurait plus de tueur  gages.


Je pense sincrement que oui, il y en aurait plus. Gnralement, la condamnation morale est troitement lie  la condamnation lgale (alcool vs. cannabis puisqu'on en parlait). Et l'inverse est vrai aussi, si on n'a pas le droit de se balader  poil, c'est bien parce que a choque. Si la condamnation morale suffisait, pourquoi instaurer une loi ?

----------


## Zirak

@micka et jon:

Contrairement  De Gaulle, vous ne m'avez pas compris  ::mouarf:: 


Je ne parle pas de cacher ou nier les problmes, comme je l'ai dit, si le propos est argument, il n'a pas  tre censur peu importe sur quoi il porte. 

Maintenant un mec qui vient dire que telle ethnie est ceci, ou tel groupe non-htro est cela, ou au final, insrer ici tout ce qui n'est pas homme blanc cis-genre avec une rolex suivi de telle ou telle insulte sans rien derrire, je suis dsol, mais cela ne mrite pas que je m'y intresse et que je discute avec. 


A vrai dire, je ne demande mme pas que la personne justifie sa haine au niveau personnel, par exemple, quelqu'un peut trs bien ne pas aimer les homos ou les trans (ou n'importe quel autre groupe de population), il fait ce qu'il veut, tant qu'il garde a chez lui. Par contre, oui, si la personne commence  venir baver sa haine dans les mdias, ou les rseaux sociaux ou tout autre moyen de communication  grande chelle tel qu'un forum, j'estime (ce n'est que mon avis) qu'on peut lui demande de justifier un minimum sa position. Si elle le fait, trs bien, on peut en effet discuter, comme je le disais plus haut, pas de problme pour moi. Mais si elle ne dverse qu'un flot d'insultes et rien d'autre, je ne vois pas quel problme vous voulez identifier / rgler  partir de a ?

Il faut arrter de prendre les gens pour des bisounours, et croire que l'on peut raisonner avec n'importe qui, il y a des btiaux  2 neurones, qui n'aiment pas d'autres gens sans mme le savoir pourquoi eux-mmes, et qui continueront de har ces gens mme si tu leur dmontre par A+B que leurs ventuels arguments ne tiennent pas (c'est pas comme si on manquait d'exemple rien qu'ici...). Ce n'est pas en laissant des gens comme a s'exprimer  grande chelle que vous allez rgler quelque problme que ce soit, au contraire.    


Et enfin, si on coute les haineux, ils peuvent te dire tout et son contraire pour justifier leur position, je vous la remets pour le plaisir car a illustre a trs bien :

----------


## Ryu2000

> 


Celui qui a fait cette image n'a pas rflchi bien longtemps... On alors il lui manque des infos, l il a juste survol le truc.
L'immigration a t voulu par les patrons pour avoir une main d'oeuvre pas chre. (voir la vido de Bouygue)
Ensuite il y a eu le regroupement familial pour augmenter le nombre de chmeur, afin de pouvoir dire "Si tu n'aimes pas tes conditions de travail tu peux te barrer, il y a beaucoup de chmeurs qui rvent de ton job".

----------


## Zirak

> Celui qui a fait cette image n'a pas rflchi bien longtemps... On alors il lui manque des infos, l il a juste survol le truc.
> L'immigration a t voulu par les patrons pour avoir une main d'oeuvre pas chre. (voir la vido de Bouygue)
> Ensuite il y a eu le regroupement familial pour augmenter le nombre de chmeur, afin de pouvoir dire "Si tu n'aimes pas tes conditions de travail tu peux te barrer, il y a beaucoup de chmeurs qui rvent de ton job".



C'est une image humoristique que je ne prendrais pas la peine de t'expliquer, car apparemment le propos t'est pass au dessus de la tte.

----------


## Ryu2000

> C'est une image humoristique que je ne prendrais pas la peine de t'expliquer, car apparemment le propos t'est pass au dessus de la tte.


Non mais si je comprend bien qui a critique.
a se moque des gens qui critiquent l'immigration massive, d'un ct ils disent que les immigrs volent le travail et de l'autre ils disent que ce sont des branleurs.

Mais si on rflchit cette critique ne fonctionne pas.
Le travailleur "raciste" qui a perdu son emploi et l'immigr, sont les victimes du mme systme, les gros patrons ont profit d'eux.

On a mme cr des tensions entre gens qui taient dj l et immigrs, alors qu'ils ont normment en commun.
Tout ce qui compte c'est les classes.
Si t'es ouvrier, t'es ouvrier, peu importe tes origines, ta religion, ton orientation sexuelle, etc.
Les vrais ennemis sont le gros patron et le bourgeois.
Un petit patron peut faire partie de la classe des ouvriers.

----------


## MiaowZedong

Depuis quand t'es devenu marxiste, Ryu?  ::weird::

----------


## el_slapper

> Depuis quand t'es devenu marxiste, Ryu?


y'a pas besoin d'tre marxiste pour se rendre compte que le racisme est un outil. Je vomis les solutions marxistes, mais je dois bien reconnaitre que le racisme sert bien certains, et pas les plus pauvres(qui pour certains le pratiquent pourtant abondamment).

----------


## ABCIWEB

Salut,

Pour ceux qui ont rat des pisodes, une excellente mission sur France Inter diffuse aujourd'hui, sur le comportement des banques et plus particulirement de Goldman Sachs durant les annes 2007-2014, 2014 tant l'anne o les poursuites judiciaires se sont termines par la condamnation du seul trader franais *Fabulous Fab* qui a servi de fusible. 

On y apprend comment Goldman Sachs a jou contre les intrts de ses propres clients (banques europennes, investisseurs en tout genre, fonds de pension) en leur vendant des CDS hautement toxiques tout en spculant en mme temps sur la baisse de ces produits.  Nom de code Abacus. Ces produits taient bass sur les emprunts les plus pourris spcialement slectionns par John Paulson (fonds de pension) et conus initialement par la banque sur sa demande pour prcisment pouvoir faire un maximum de bnfices en pariant sur l'effondrement de ces produits en faisant des ventes  dcouvert sans risque. Un complment d'information crite ici.

Il a fallu la complicit (ou l'incomptence) des agences de notations financires qui ont attribu un triple A  ces produits hautement toxiques, et conus dans le but d'tre toxiques. 

Il a fallu la complicit du gouvernement amricain qui a renflou AIG, assureur de Goldman Sachs, pour 85 milliards de dollars. 

Pourquoi sauver AIG et pas Lehman Brothers ?  

Outre les explications officielles du gouvernement amricain, le fait est que Henry Paulson tait le PDG de Goldman Sachs juste avant de devenir secrtaire du Trsor des tats-Unis en 2006 et qu'une faillite d'AIG aurait provoqu une perte de plus de dix milliards d'euros pour Goldman Sachs. Par ailleurs dans ce milieu de la finance o le slogan est "l'objectif est non seulement de faire un maximum de profits, mais en mme temps d'craser les autres", la mise en faillite de Lehman Brothers, concurrent direct de Goldman Sachs, tait une victoire totale. 

Le principe est donc de recycler les anciens PDG de Goldman Sachs dans des postes stratgiques. Comme Mario Draghi actuellement prsident de la Banque centrale europenne et ancien PDG de Goldman Sachs de 2002  2005, priode durant laquelle cette banque continuait de faire des montages financiers avec la Grce pour maquiller ses comptes et l'enfoncer un peu plus dans la crise, tout en faisant quelques milliards de bnfices au passage.

L'mission sur france inter s'coute comme un roman  ::ccool:: . Mais c'est du rel. Fabulous Fab a finalement eu une amende de quelques 825 000 dollars, bien moins que la totalit de ses primes pour bons services rendus. L'histoire se termine bien, aprs avoir quitt Goldman Sachs, il devient professeur d'conomie  Chicago en 2014.

Inutile de dire que Goldman Sachs n'a jamais eu et n'aura jamais de sanctions autres que symboliques tant que ces lobbyistes de haut niveau resteront en place et infiltreront l'conomie dans ses postes les plus stratgiques. 

On tait dj bien mal barr, et quand on ajoute que Macron est un ancien de chez Rothschild...

----------


## micka132

Je me pose la question, si c'est sur France Inter, c'est plus du conspirationnisme?

----------


## Ryu2000

> Depuis quand t'es devenu marxiste, Ryu?


Si je trouve une ide bonne je me l'approprie, il se trouve que j'en ai entendu des bonnes chez Karl Marx (aprs je ne suis pas un spcialiste non plus...).

Je ne fais pas les associations comme on fait aujourd'hui, par exemple si une personne partage une ide en commun avec le FN, d'autres personnes vont essayer de l'associer avec le FN, mme si il n'y aucun lien...
Si il pleut et que le FN dit qu'il pleut, tu dois dire qu'il ne pleut pas, sinon t'es diabolis (c'est con comme systme).




> mais je dois bien reconnaitre que le racisme sert bien certains, et pas les plus pauvres


Le plus souvent le racisme c'est entre pauvres.
Les riches sont tous potes entre eux.

En Afrique du Sud a fonctionne comme a, il y a une guerre entre les pauvres blancs et les pauvres noirs pendant que les riches noirs et les riches blancs vont faire la fte ensemble dans des endroits luxueux.

Le racisme est utilis pour empcher le peuple de se rendre compte des vrais problmes, c'est de la diversion.
En France a a t amplifi par des associations comme touche pas  mon pote ou SOS Racisme.
C'est Finkielkraut qui disait que si SOS Baleine c'tait pour sauver les baleines, SOS Racisme c'tait pour sauver les racistes (putain je suis d'accord avec Finkielkraut sur un truc, c'est pour dire  quel point je suis ouvert d'esprit) :
Sos-Racisme vs Alain Finkielkraut: le clash




> On y apprend comment Goldman Sachs a jou contre les intrts de ses propres clients (banques europennes, investisseurs en tout genre, fonds de pension) en leur vendant des CDS hautement toxiques tout en spculant en mme temps sur la baisse de ces produits.


Ouais mais a c'est une information publique depuis longtemps, non ?
Enfin c'est cool si on en parle toujours.

----------


## micka132

> Si la condamnation morale suffisait, pourquoi instaurer une loi ?


Parceque je pense que la loi est une consquence d'une civilisation (trop?) grande. Il y a toujours eu des codes moraux (coutume) mais pas forcment de loi (crite). 
Sauf qu'en s'tendant un royaume/etat va rencontrer de plus en plus de diffrences de coutumes, c'est l que la loi entre en jeu. Elle permet un socle commun  tous. 
En France c'est parfaitement incarn par les codes napoloniens pour mettre un peu d'ordre dans le bazar.
Je pense donc que localement une morale suffit, mais plus l'echelle est grande plus il faut basculer sur le mode de loi, justement parce que la morale tend  changer avec l'espace.
La loi est un lment de privation de libert et d'*h*armonisation (oui j'ai des tendances anarchistes  ::roll:: ) en vue d'assurer la cohsion dans un espace toujours plus grand.

----------


## Invit

> Parceque je pense que la loi est une concquence d'une civilisation (trop?) grande. Il y a toujours eu des codes moraux (coutume) mais pas forcment de loi (crite). 
> Sauf qu'en s'tendant un royaume/etat va rencontrer de plus en plus de diffrences de coutumes, c'est l que la loi entre en jeu. Elle permet un socle commun  tous. 
> En France c'est parfaitement incarn par les codes napoloniens pour mettre un peu d'ordre dans le bazar.
> Je pense donc que localement une morale suffit, mais plus l'echelle est grande plus il faut basculer sur le mode de loi, justement parce que la morale tend  changer avec l'espace.
> La loi est un lment de privation de libert et d'armonisation (oui j'ai des tendances anarchistes ) en vue d'assurer la cohsion dans un espace toujours plus grand.


Je suis assez d'accord. Ce modle a fonctionn par le pass dans la plupart des civilisations oublies parce que pas assez grand(ios)es et pourtant bien plus civilises. Est-ce qu'on en est encore capable ? a fait un sacr bout de temps qu'on (occidentaux) vit dans des civilisations  chelle immense. Est-ce qu'il n'y a pas eu une volution dans l'espce humaine qui nous rendrait incapable de vivre de manire civilise sur la base des codes moraux ? Est-ce que Dme et Walking Dead ont raison, on est condamn  tre cons ? D'un autre ct, est-ce que les civilisations  grande chelle sont condamnes  tre liberticides ? Tout est possible.

----------


## Ryu2000

> D'un autre ct, est-ce que les civilisations  grande chelle sont condamnes  tre liberticides ?


Ben ouais, tous les grands trucs centralis sont liberticide.
Il suffit de regarder l'UE, le projet de gouvernement mondial, l'URSS...

Plein de petits ensembles indpendant en parallle c'est mieux qu'un gros truc centralis.




> Est-ce qu'il n'y a pas eu une volution dans l'espce humaine qui nous rendrait incapable de vivre de manire civilise sur la base des codes moraux ?


Les codes moraux ne sont pas universel.

----------


## Invit

> Ben ouais, tous les grands trucs centralis sont liberticide.
> Il suffit de regarder l'UE, le projet de gouvernement mondial, l'URSS...


Oui, mais  diffrentes chelles. La question est de savoir si on peut esprer aller vers un mieux, ou pas.




> Plein de petits ensembles indpendant en parallle c'est mieux qu'un gros truc centralis.


Par mieux, tu veux dire moins liberticide ? Qu'est-ce qui te fait dire a ? Perso, j'en suis pas certaine. Ptet ben que oui, ptet ben que non. Il y a des exemples et des contre-exemples de deux cts.




> Les codes moraux ne sont pas universel.


Ils n'ont pas besoin de l'tre, il suffit qu'ils soient partags par un groupe pour que les membres puissent vivre ensemble.

----------


## DevTroglodyte

> Plein de petits ensembles indpendant en parallle c'est mieux qu'un gros truc centralis.


Dj, c'est pas garanti que les petits ensembles ne tombent pas dans la dictature la plus sordide, et ensuite, si en face t'as un gros truc centralis, tes petits ensembles indpendants vont se faire marcher dessus. Sauf si on coupe totalement la mondialisation, mais a, a va ncessiter une petite apocalypse.

Au passage, les petits ensembles indpendants, a me rappelle la rpartition du territoire au moyen-ge, priode de paix s'il en est  ::D: .

----------


## Ryu2000

> La question est de savoir si on peut esprer aller vers un mieux, ou pas.


Non, il n'y a pas d'espoir. (de toute faon l'humanit aujourd'hui c'est de la merde, parce qu'elle se laisse tre dirig par les pires personnages)
On voit bien qu'aujourd'hui avec Macron, on va vers moins de libert.
Et c'est encore rien compar  ce que ce serait si on entrait dans un gouvernement mondial.




> Par mieux, tu veux dire moins liberticide ?


Pas que.
Est-ce que c'est mieux d'avoir un processeur mono coeur de 32 bits d'une frquence de 1800MHz, ou un processeur de 8 curs (octo-core) 64 bits d'une frquence de 4 Ghz. (l'UE serait le monoceur, les pays de l'UE serait le multicoeur si ils n'taient pas dans l'UE)
Et l la mtaphore ne marche pas, il fallait parler de programmation parallle et d'OpenMP en fait.
Je reprend :
L'UE c'est comme un seul PC, l'Europe sans l'UE ce serait des dizaines de PC avec des configurations diffrentes qui peuvent collaborer sur des trucs.
L a marche compltement, ya moyen d'en faire une mtaphore fil pendant des heures tellement a colle bien.




> Ils n'ont pas besoin de l'tre, il suffit qu'ils soient partags par un groupe pour que les membres puissent vivre ensemble.


Oui mais plus le groupe est grand plus il est difficile d'avoir une morale commune.
Imaginez comme un gouvernement mondial serait horrible.
Il y a une super classe qui mettrait le monde en esclavage, un peu comme c'est le cas aujourd'hui, mais en encore plus direct.

----------


## Charvalos

> Est-ce que c'est mieux d'avoir un processeur mono coeur de 32 bits d'une frquence de 1800MHz, ou un processeur de 8 curs (octo-core) 64 bits d'une frquence de 4 Ghz. (l'UE serait le monoceur, les pays de l'UE serait le multicoeur si ils n'taient pas dans l'UE)
> Et l la mtaphore ne marche pas, il fallait parler de programmation parallle et d'OpenMP en fait.
> Je reprend :
> L'UE c'est comme un seul PC, l'Europe sans l'UE ce serait des dizaines de PC avec des configurations diffrentes qui peuvent collaborer sur des trucs.
> L a marche compltement, ya moyen d'en faire une mtaphore fil pendant des heures tellement a colle bien.



L, franchement, je m'incline.  ::hola::  ::hola::  ::hola::

----------


## Zirak

> Imaginez comme un gouvernement mondial serait horrible.
> Il y a une super classe qui mettrait le monde en esclavage, un peu comme c'est le cas aujourd'hui, mais en encore plus direct.


Ou alors tout le monde aurait les mmes salaires pour les mmes boulots, les mmes taux d'impositions, il n'y aurait plus de concurrence entre pays, plus de paradis fiscaux,  ni aucun conflits arms, plus de problmes d'immigration, etc etc

Bref, tu n'es pas madame Irma, tu ne peux pas savoir comment cela se passerait, n'importe quel scnario est possible, merci de ne pas faire passer ton cynisme et ton pessimisme pour la seule voie possible.  :;):

----------


## Ryu2000

> Ou alors tout le monde aurait les mmes salaires pour les mmes boulots, les mmes taux d'impositions, il n'y aurait plus de concurrence entre pays, plus de paradis fiscaux,  ni aucun conflits arms, plus de problmes d'immigration, etc etc


Non mais c'est n'importe quoi cette utopisme... J'aime pas l'optimisme.
On parle d'humains l, jamais il n'y aura de solution galitaire comme a.
Vous tes conscient de qui dirige ?
Vous connaissez les banques, les mdias, les politiques, les grosses entreprises, le monde du spectacle ?
Les banques sont responsable de la crise conomique mondiale, les mdias nous manipulent, les politiques suivent les ordres des riches, les grosses entreprises nous espionnent et vendent nos donnes personnelles, le monde du spectacle fait de la propagande et ya beaucoup trop de promotion canap.

Pour moi si il y a, ou si il y a eu, ou si il y aura d'autres formes dintelligence dans l'univers, ils seront forcment moins mchant, goste, gocentrique que l'humain. (bon aprs je juge avec un esprit d'humain...)
J'ai le sentiment qu'on ne peut pas faire pire, quand on voit ceux qui dirige.
Il faudrait une grosse rvolution pour que a change (je sais pas peut tre tuer tous les riches et puissants...).




> merci de ne pas faire passer ton cynisme et ton pessimisme pour la seule voie possible.


Vous avez dj vu ceux qui parlent du gouvernement mondial ?
C'est pas des personnages trs gentil.

Bon  la limite on pourrait niveler le salaire de tout le monde, il suffit de niveler vers le bas, on prend le salaire le plus faible du monde et on le donne  tout le monde.
Je n'aime pas la normalisation.

Votre projet c'est 1984.

----------


## Zirak

> Non mais c'est n'importe quoi cette utopisme... J'aime pas l'optimisme.
> On parle d'humains l, jamais il n'y aura de solution galitaire comme a.
> Vous tes conscient de qui dirige ?
> Vous connaissez les banques, les mdias, les politiques, les grosses entreprises, le monde du spectacle ?
> Les banques sont responsable de la crise conomique mondiale, les mdias nous manipulent, les politiques suivent les ordres des riches, les grosses entreprises nous espionnent et vendent nos donnes personnelles, le monde du spectacle fait de la propagande et ya beaucoup trop de promotion canap.


Qui a dit que cela devrait tre bti par ceux qui dirigent actuellement ? 





> Pour moi si il y a, ou si il y a eu, ou si il y aura d'autres formes dintelligence dans l'univers, ils seront forcment moins mchant, goste, gocentrique que l'humain. (bon aprs je juge avec un esprit d'humain...)
> J'ai le sentiment qu'on ne peut pas faire pire, quand on voit ceux qui dirige.


Ah bah vla t'y pas qu'il vient nous causer des petits hommes verts, quel rapport ?





> Je n'aime pas la normalisation.


En mme temps,  part tes propres ides, tu n'aimes pas grand chose.





> Votre projet c'est 1984.


Ce n'est pas mon projet, je donnais juste une autre ventualit potentiellement tout aussi possible que la tienne.

----------


## micka132

> J'aime pas l'optimisme.





Moi je suis contre la mondialisation, mais je suis optimiste, cela ne se fera jamais. Une version 1984 est en revanche tout  fait possible.
Cela ne me chagrine pas vraiment, ca sera juste une autre configuration qu'aujourd'hui avec son lot de solutions, et de problmes. Ainsi va le monde depuis toujours non?

----------


## Invit

> Non mais c'est n'importe quoi cette utopisme... J'aime pas l'optimisme.


Pas plus que de croire que des petits groupes ne vont pas tendre vers exactement la mme chose. Tu fais une confiance aveugle en l'humain, tu penses qu'il pourrait vivre libre sans les dirigeants. Moi, je n'en suis pas si sre.



> Votre projet c'est 1984.


Ou pas. Et ton projet c'est Walking Dead, des groupes isols qui s'entre-tuent pour savoir qui est le chef et les plus retors gagnent, ou pas. 



> L'UE c'est comme un seul PC, l'Europe sans l'UE ce serait des dizaines de PC avec des configurations diffrentes qui peuvent collaborer sur des trucs.


Pour que le systme de loi s'impose, pas besoin d'UE, une France suffit trs largement.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Qui a dit que cela devrait tre bti par ceux qui dirigent actuellement ?


Parce que ce sont eux qui sont en train de travailler sur des projets de gouvernement mondial.
Tous les pouvoirs en parlent.
Alors que a ne veut rien dire "nouvel ordre mondial", je ne sais pas pourquoi ils disent tous a, peut tre juste pour faire chier les gens.
La classe dirigeante est contre le peuple, toutes les dcisions prisent sont l pour l'craser encore plus.

Macron parle d'autre chose :
Aprs le sommet de Davos, un nouvel ordre mondial serait-il en train dmerger ?



> Ctait cette semaine  Davos, en Suisse: la runion annuelle du Forum conomique mondial Le Prsident Emmanuel Macron y a dlivr un discours prnant "*un nouveau contrat mondial*" ncessaire pour enrayer la crise de la mondialisation.


J'aime pas le mondialisme, la mondialisation par contre c'est naturel (route de la soie tout a).




> Ah bah vla t'y pas qu'il vient nous causer des petits hommes verts, quel rapport ?


Statistiquement vu le nombre d'toiles (je crois que la dernire thorie officielle dit qu'il y a des plantes autour de chaque toile) et vu l'ge de l'univers, c'est certains qu'il y a eu de la vie sur d'autres plantes, ou alors ce serait vraiment pas de bol...
Les conditions  l'apparition de la vie ne sont peut tre pas si difficile  runir.

Tout a pour dire que l'humanit me doit, parce qu'elle se laisse diriger et manipuler par des mauvaises personnes.




> En mme temps,  part tes propres ides, tu n'aimes pas grand chose.


J'aime bien Schtroumpf grognon.
Mais la normalisation c'est nul, on ne peut pas dire "je suis humain", ce serait nul.
Les peuples sont diffrents, les civilisations sont diffrentes, les gntiques sont diffrentes, les traditions sont diffrentes, les langues sont diffrentes, les cultures sont diffrentes, a ferait chier de perdre a.




> Ce n'est pas mon projet, je donnais juste une autre ventualit potentiellement tout aussi possible que la tienne.


Il y a des groupes qui travaillent sur des projets depuis trs longtemps (peut tre mme des sicles si a se trouve).
Donc il y a peu de chance que a finisse bien si ils finissent par raliser leur projet.

===
Bon a tourne en rond.
Vous avez le droit de penser qu'on pourrait faire un truc mondiale qui marche pour tout le monde.
Mais j'y croirais jamais, pour moi c'est clairement impossible.

====
Edit :



> Tu fais une confiance aveugle en l'humain, tu penses qu'il pourrait vivre libre sans les dirigeants. Moi, je n'en suis pas si sre.


J'ai pas dis a, j'ai dis gnralement les puissants profitent des faibles.
Par exemple les entreprises cherchent  toujours faire plus de profit, en dlocalisant, en polluant, etc.
Les gouvernements supprimes des aides, augmentent les taxes, crer des impts, limite les liberts (80 km/h putain de bordel de merde !), etc.




> Ou pas. Et ton projet c'est Walking Dead, des groupes isols qui s'entre-tuent pour savoir qui est le chef et les plus retors gagnent, ou pas.


Au moins a ne ferait pas des millions de morts d'un coup.
Plus les groupe sont gros plus il y a de morts.
De votre vivant vous verrez surement la 3ime guerre mondiale et l ce sera pas 60 000 000 de morts ce sera beaucoup beaucoup plus.

Une guerre normale, France VS Angleterre par exemple a va.
Mais une guerre avec trop d'alliances a devient n'importe quoi.
Surtout avec les banques qui prtent de l'argent  l'infini et qui permet aux nations de rester en guerre pendant des annes. (la guerre profite  ceux qui prtent l'argent et  ceux qui vendent les armes)

Si les films de zombies (Romro) nous on appris quelque chose c'est :
1. Le capitalisme c'est de la merde
2. Le pire ennemi c'est l'humain, plus que le zombie

----------


## Zirak

> Parce que ce sont eux qui sont en train de travailler sur des projets de gouvernement mondial.
> Tous les pouvoirs en parlent.


1re nouvelle...

Vu comment chacun essais de tirer le couverture  soi, et comment les diffrents groupes se tirent dans les pattes, je doute trs fortement que les dirigeants actuels soient dans l'optique d'un gouvernement mondial. 

Ca en discute peut-tre chez les chats ninja nazi de la CIA franc-maons, mais si tu penses que genre rien que Trump et Poutine puissent discuter d'un gouvernement mondial, faut arrter la drogue... 





> Mais la normalisation c'est nul, on ne peut pas dire "je suis humain", ce serait nul.
> Les peuples sont diffrents, les civilisations sont diffrentes, les gntiques sont diffrentes, les traditions sont diffrentes, les langues sont diffrentes, les cultures sont diffrentes, a ferait chier de perdre a.


Et malgr tout a, nous sommes tous humains quand mme, que cela te fasse plaisir ou pas...  ::aie:: 

Surtout qu'encore une fois tu racontes n'importe quoi en mlangeant tout, tu peux avoir un taux d'imposition harmonis sans perdre tes spcificits culturelles hein, regarde en France, tu crosi que toutes les rgions ont la mme culture ? Tu crois que toutes les spcificits rgionales ont disparu ? Et ben non...






> Une guerre normale, France VS Angleterre par exemple a va.


Ouais, c'est pas grave la guerre entre 2 puissances nuclaires, c'est sr que cela ne ferait pas beaucoup de morts...





> Si les films de zombies (Romro) nous on appris quelque chose c'est :
> 1. Le capitalisme c'est de la merde


Ou pas, il dnonait le consumrisme, et non le capitalisme, les deux ne sont pas des synonymes et le consumrisme a exist et peut exister sans capitalisme.

----------


## Grogro

> Votre projet c'est 1984.


Non, le projet du nouveau dsordre mondial, le mondialisme qui n'a de mondialisme que le nom (puisque que personne n'en a rien  carrer en dehors de l'occident), ce n'est pas 1984. C'est le meilleur des mondes. C'est  dire un mlange d'ultra-capitalisme, d'tatisme et de socialisme (juste assez pour abrutir les masses  grand coup de tittytainment).




> Vu comment chacun essais de tirer le couverture  soi, et comment les diffrents groupes se tirent dans les pattes, je doute trs fortement que les dirigeants actuels soient dans l'optique d'un gouvernement mondial.


Mais si,  supposer bien sr que chaque dirigeant impose sa vision nationale (personnelle ?) aux autres.

----------


## Zirak

> Mais si,  supposer bien sr que chaque dirigeant impose sa vision nationale (personnelle ?) aux autres.


Oui donc un truc qui n'aboutira jamais, on est bien d'accord. ^^

----------


## Grogro

> Oui donc un truc qui n'aboutira jamais, on est bien d'accord. ^^


Ce qui inclut l'UE. Il n'y  qu' voir le rsultat de 40 annes de gouvernement de type triumvirat entre la France, l'Allemagne et le Royaume-Uni, la forme la plus instable de gouvernement, jusqu'au Brexit.

----------


## Zirak

> Ce qui inclut l'UE. Il n'y  qu' voir le rsultat de 40 annes de gouvernement de type triumvirat entre la France, l'Allemagne et le Royaume-Uni, la forme la plus instable de gouvernement, jusqu'au Brexit.


Ah mais on est bien d'accord que c'est *en partie* ce qui fait que l'UE est dans cet tat aujourd'hui, les problmes d'*ego* et de *souverainet* de chacun, et le fait de vouloir imposer sa vision des choses plutt que de construire un truc ensemble. 

C'est pour cela que contrairement  ce que dit Ryu, je doute fortement qu'un gouvernement mondial puisse voir le jour dans les annes  venir (qu'il soit bien fait ou catastrophique comme dans sa vision des choses  lui).

----------


## rudolfrudolf

> Ah mais on est bien d'accord que c'est *en partie* ce qui fait que l'UE est dans cet tat aujourd'hui, les problmes d'*ego* et de *souverainet* de chacun, et le fait de vouloir imposer sa vision des choses plutt que de construire un truc ensemble. 
> 
> C'est pour cela que contrairement  ce que dit Ryu, je doute fortement qu'un gouvernement mondial puisse voir le jour dans les annes  venir (qu'il soit bien fait ou catastrophique comme dans sa vision des choses  lui).


tout a fait d'accord. Le fdralisme en Europe sera la solution. une union de pays souverains ou chacun reprsente une tte qui peut dire M***** aux autres c'est malheureusement l'ue d'aujourd'hui.

il faut un pouvoir central fort avec une  assemble dmocratique lue par les citoyens de l'union. Pour un tel rve je voterais mme pour dmnager le parlement europen dans le jardin de Ryu2000.

----------


## Invit

> il faut un pouvoir central fort avec une  assemble dmocratique lue par les citoyens de l'union. Pour un tel rve je voterais mme pour dmnager le parlement europen dans le jardin de Ryu2000.


Trs probablement pour obtenir exactement ce qu'on a maintenant, en plus people  ::):

----------


## rudolfrudolf

> Trs probablement pour obtenir exactement ce qu'on a maintenant, en plus people


non aux lieu d'avoir 27 intrts gocentriques il y aurait un gouvernement qui va dans la mme direction

----------


## Invit

> non aux lieu d'avoir 27 intrts gocentriques il y aurait un gouvernement qui va dans la mme direction


Donc plus de gouvernements nationaux/fdraux ? 
Je ne suis pas certaine qu'on ait fait le mauvais choix en faisant de l'UE un contre-pouvoir. L o a a foir, pour moi, c'est qu'elle a t gangrene par les lobbies privs et publics. Un pouvoir fort, oui, mais unique, je ne suis pas sre que ce soit trs sain.

----------


## micka132

Mais qu'est-ce que ca changera,  part un peu moins de libert? Si demain il y a un refractaire aux fromages qui prend la tete de ce super etat?

----------


## rudolfrudolf

> Donc plus de gouvernements nationaux/fdraux ? 
> Je ne suis pas certaine qu'on ait fait le mauvais choix en faisant de l'UE un contre-pouvoir. L o a a foir, pour moi, c'est qu'elle a t gangrene par les lobbies privs et publics. Un pouvoir fort, oui, mais unique, je ne suis pas sre que ce soit trs sain.


si ce pouvoir est issu d'une lection dmocratique je ne vois pas le mal. les gouvernements nationaux auraient moins de pouvoir ils auront pour tache de faire appliquer les lois vots par l'assembl de l'union.

----------


## Invit

> Si demain il y a un refractaire aux fromages qui prend la tete de ce super etat?


Le march noir  ::mouarf:: 




> si ce pouvoir est issu d'une lection dmocratique je ne vois pas le mal. les gouvernements nationaux auraient moins de pouvoir ils auront pour tache de faire appliquer les lois vots par l'assembl de l'union.


Un pouvoir unique issu d'une lection dmocratique est une dictature. D'un autre ct, un pouvoir multiple issu de plusieurs lections dmocratiques est un gloubiboulga. Il n'y a pas de solution miracle. On irait probablement plus quelque part avec un pouvoir unique, toute la question est de savoir o. Et la rponse est certainement juste devant nos yeux. Histoire de pas faire durer le suspense plus longtemps, je dirais que le pouvoir appartiendrait aux lobbies, tout comme maintenant.

----------


## rudolfrudolf

> Mais qu'est-ce que ca changera,  part un peu moins de libert? Si demain il y a un refractaire aux fromages qui prend la tete de ce super etat?


Tu as raison il ne faut en aucun cas un titre/prsident/1er ministre qui une fois lu a tous les pouvoirs il faut bien videment du contre pouvoir (genre l'assemble par exemple) assembl qui mettra son vto a l'interdiction du fromage  :;):

----------


## micka132

> Tu as raison il ne faut en aucun cas un titre/prsident/1er ministre qui une fois lu a tous les pouvoirs il faut bien videment du contre pouvoir (genre l'assemble par exemple) assembl qui mettra son vto a l'interdiction du fromage


Non ce n'est pas suffisant, ca c'est juste pour viter le fou (et encore j'en suis pas sur).
Le problme est qu'en te fondant dans une masse plus grande, tu deviens minoritaire, et la majorit est au mieu indiffrente  ta particularit au pire hostile. 
Par exemple la corrida, perso je comprend vraiment pas le plaisir qu'il y a  aller voir ce spectable, et je pense etre comme la majorit des Francais. C'est cette majorit qui risque de la faire disparaitre dans les prochaines annes. La minorit d'amateur finalement n'a rien demand  personne mais devra se plier  la dcision.
Demain peut etre dans une UE  500M le fromage sera une aberration sanitaire (je parle de ceux aux laits crus, les vrais!). Tu n'auras plus qu' aller manger du camembert prsident...

----------


## rudolfrudolf

> Non ce n'est pas suffisant, ca c'est juste pour viter le fou (et encore j'en suis pas sur).
> Le problme est qu'en te fondant dans une masse plus grande, tu deviens minoritaire, et la majorit est au mieu indiffrente  ta particularit au pire hostile. 
> Par exemple la corrida, perso je comprend vraiment pas le plaisir qu'il y a  aller voir ce spectable, et je pense etre comme la majorit des Francais. C'est cette majorit qui risque de la faire disparaitre dans les prochaines annes. La minorit d'amateur finalement n'a rien demand  personne mais devra se plier  la dcision.
> Demain peut etre dans une UE  500M le fromage sera une aberration sanitaire (je parle de ceux aux laits crus, les vrais!). Tu n'auras plus qu' aller manger du camembert prsident...


y'a un risque maintenant n'oublie pas que cette assembl sera constitu par des courants politiques diffrents qui auront des antennes dans les pays en questions les citoyens espagnols risquent de ne pas oublier que le parti pour lequel ils ont vots
ont laisss faire - cela va motiver les politiques espagnols a parler par exemples avec les politiques franais vous dfendez avec nous les corridas et nous on vous aide sur les fromages, et a  l'chelle des 27.

De plus je penche plutt que les partis / courants politiques de l'union s'occuperont davantage de social et d'conomie plutt qu'a essayer de dtruire avec acharnement les spcificit de tel ou tel pays. Mais bon c'est mon point de vue j'en convient.

----------


## Grogro

> Mais qu'est-ce que ca changera,  part un peu moins de libert? Si demain il y a un refractaire aux fromages qui prend la tete de ce super etat?


On l'a oubli, mais la chose est arrive  Bruxelles il y a une quinzaine d'annes. Quand l'UE a tent d'interdire les fromages au lait cru. Directive souffle par les industriels de la malbouffe bien entendu, sous fond de psychose mdiatique.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Non ce n'est pas suffisant, ca c'est juste pour viter le fou (et encore j'en suis pas sur).
> Le problme est qu'en te fondant dans une masse plus grande, tu deviens minoritaire, et la majorit est au mieu indiffrente  ta particularit au pire hostile. 
> Par exemple la corrida, perso je comprend vraiment pas le plaisir qu'il y a  aller voir ce spectable, et je pense etre comme la majorit des Francais. C'est cette majorit qui risque de la faire disparaitre dans les prochaines annes. La minorit d'amateur finalement n'a rien demand  personne mais devra se plier  la dcision.
> Demain peut etre dans une UE  500M le fromage sera une aberration sanitaire (je parle de ceux aux laits crus, les vrais!). Tu n'auras plus qu' aller manger du camembert prsident...


Personnellement, ce n'est pas comme cela que je vois l'Europe de demain.
Je l'imagine d'avantage avec, effectivement, un Prsident lu par un Parlement dont les membres sont lus par les peuples. Chaque pays envoie un nombre gal de parlementaires. Le Prsident dsigne un gouvernement qui va se charger de certains prrogatives (l'arme, la fiscalit, la sant publique, l'nergie, les transports ariens, certaines normes - tailles des rails, par exemple - afin que les pays puissent travailler en harmonie, monnaie, ...). Dans chaque pays, par contre, il y a un gouvernement lu par les habitants du pays, qui gre l'tat des routes nationales (je serais d'avis de laisser la gestion des autoroutes au pouvoir central afin d'avoir de vraies autoroutes europennes), l'ducation (mme s'il est envisageable d'avoir un socle commun pour certaines matires), la gestion des hpitaux, la culture, ...

----------


## rudolfrudolf

> Personnellement, ce n'est pas comme cela que je vois l'Europe de demain.
> Je l'imagine d'avantage avec, effectivement, un Prsident lu par un Parlement dont les membres sont lus par les peuples. Chaque pays envoie un nombre gal de parlementaires. Le Prsident dsigne un gouvernement qui va se charger de certains prrogatives (l'arme, la fiscalit, la sant publique, l'nergie, les transports ariens, certaines normes - tailles des rails, par exemple - afin que les pays puissent travailler en harmonie, monnaie, ...). Dans chaque pays, par contre, il y a un gouvernement lu par les habitants du pays, qui gre l'tat des routes nationales (je serais d'avis de laisser la gestion des autoroutes au pouvoir central afin d'avoir de vraies autoroutes europennes), l'ducation (mme s'il est envisageable d'avoir un socle commun pour certaines matires), la gestion des hpitaux, la culture, ...


Oui a, a pourrais marcher j'adhre totalement  ta vision.

----------


## DevTroglodyte

> Chaque pays envoie un nombre gal de parlementaires.


a, a risque de coincer... Qu'un pays de 70M hab ait le mme nombre de parlementaires qu'un pays de 10M, a pose quelques problmes de reprsentativit.

----------


## rudolfrudolf

> a, a risque de coincer... Qu'un pays de 70M hab ait le mme nombre de parlementaires qu'un pays de 10M, a pose quelques problmes de reprsentativit.


pas faux mais tape supplmentaire je pense, le temps que de vrais partis trans-pays se constituent. Le fdral ne se comporte pas comme 27 bloc mais comme 1 seul. il y aura surement des discutions et des transactions  ce sujet.
un compromis quoi.

----------


## Grogro

> pas faux mais tape supplmentaire je pense, le temps que de vrais partis trans-pays se constituent. Le fdral ne se comporte pas comme 27 bloc mais comme 1 seul. il y aura surement des discutions et des transactions  ce sujet.
> un compromis quoi.


Avec 27 nations qui ont des cultures politiques radicalement diffrentes, et chacune des priorits diffrentes et parfois contradictoires ? Un peu de ralisme.

----------


## Zirak

> Un pouvoir unique issu d'une lection dmocratique est une dictature.


Tu pourrais dtailler un peu plus ce que tu entends par l, parce que sinon, tous les pays sont des dictatures  ce compte l.

Pour moi une dictature se dfinie (entre autres et pas seulement) par la faon dont le dirigeant use de son pouvoir pour imposer sa vision des choses, et surtout pour y rester au pouvoir.

Quelqu'un lu de faon dmocratique pour une dure dtermine, doit  minima (si on parle de faon gnrale sans s'arrter au systme franais) avoir un discours et une vision qui parle  la majorit, du coup, il n'a pas tellement besoin d'imposer sa vision des choses, de plus, rien n'empche que cette personne une fois au pouvoir, utilise des rfrendums pour mettre en place des choses.

Et puis comme le dit rudolfrudolf, rien n'empche galement que des contre-pouvoirs (lus eux aussi de faon dmocratique) soient aussi mis en place.

Concernant les lobbys, je ne suis qu' moiti d'accord avec toi. Des lobbys, il y en a des bons et des mauvais, le problme actuel, c'est surtout que nos dirigeants ont la fcheuse habitude d'couter ceux qui cherchent le profit plutt que le bien-tre des gens. C'est comme pour beaucoup de sujet, le problme ne vient pas forcment de l'outil, mais de ce que l'on en fait.


Edit : quant  ces histoires de diffrences culturelles entre les pays voques par certains, c'est du caca en boite, sans mme parler de diffrence avec les autres pays, si on s'en tient rien qu' la France, on a beau avoir thoriquement la mme culture, on n'a pas tous la mme vision des choses, on n'aspire pas aux mmes changements au niveau national, etc. etc. que cela soit au niveau d'un pays seul (tout aussi souverain qu'il soit), ou de l'UE, on ne peut qu'essayer de contenter la majorit, pas mettre tout le monde d'accord sur tout.

----------


## Mat.M

> Tu pourrais dtailler un peu plus ce que tu entends par l, parce que sinon, tous les pays sont des dictatures  ce compte l.
> .


en fait ce dont parle Conan Lord c'est le concept politique de "tyrannie de la majorit" thorise par de Tocqueville notamment

Sur la page wikipedia c'est bien expliqu -  je recommande galement la page en anglais qui explique trs bien voire mieux qu'en Franais

https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tyrann..._majorit%C3%A9

Dictature est en effet un mot un peu trop fort




> Pour moi une dictature se dfinie (entre autres et pas seulement) par la faon dont le dirigeant use de son pouvoir pour imposer sa vision des choses, et surtout pour y rester au pouvoir.


C'est exact cependant la dictature peut se dfinir selon plusieurs degrs ; il y a des dictatures quasi-absolues  ( par exemple lorsque les nazis sont arrivs au pouvoir avec Hitler ) et d'autres qui le sont moins dans ce cas-l on parle plutt de "soft-power"
E Macron est en quelque sorte l'artisan d'un certain "soft power"



> tout a fait d'accord. Le fdralisme en Europe sera la solution. une union de pays souverains ou chacun reprsente une tte qui peut dire M***** aux autres c'est malheureusement l'ue d'aujourd'hui.
> il faut un pouvoir central fort avec une  assemble dmocratique lue par les citoyens de l'union. Pour un tel rve je voterais mme pour dmnager le parlement europen dans le jardin de Ryu2000.


Il me semble que confusion est faite entre deux notions pourtant bien distinctes : toute socit, toute nation est rgie par un systme politique.
Or ce systme politique prcisment peut tre organis et structur selon diverses manires, le fdralisme en est un.
C'est--dire que sous l'gide d'un pouvoir central le systme polituque regroupe des entits plus autonomes c'est l'Allemagne avec ses lnders, le Canada avec ses provinces.
La France n'est pas un pays fdral car le pouvoir y est encore centralis  Paris et l'excutif franais ( Premier Ministre, ministres..) veillent aux respects de l'application des lois sur toute la France.
Au Canada par exemple les provinces se grent toutes seules au niveau justice, travail,sant, il y a un premier ministre du Qubec, de l'Ontario ; le fdral c.a.d celui d'Ottawa a pour comptences la dfense nationale, les transports.

Donc parler de "pouvoir fort" dans un systme fdral n'a pas de sens sinon ce n'est plus un systme fdral mais un systme politique  la franaise.
Par exemple que ce soit Angela Merkel ou Justin Trudeau ils n'ont pas pouvoir sur tout dans leurs pays respectifs



> non aux lieu d'avoir 27 intrts gocentriques il y aurait un gouvernement qui va dans la mme direction


attention l'UE n'a pas de gouvernement !
Il y a un Parlement Europen avec un prsident mais je ne sais pas si on peut parler de gouvernement....
sinon si tel tait le cas les Etats membres ne seraient plus du tout souverains

----------


## BenoitM

> attention l'UE n'a pas de gouvernement !
> Il y a un Parlement Europen avec un prsident mais je ne sais pas si on peut parler de gouvernement....


Euh c'est la commission europenne le gouvernement au niveau de l'UE.

----------


## rudolfrudolf

> en fait ce dont parle Conan Lord c'est le concept politique de "tyrannie de la majorit" thorise par de Tocqueville notamment
> 
> Sur la page wikipedia c'est bien expliqu -  je recommande galement la page en anglais qui explique trs bien voire mieux qu'en Franais
> 
> https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tyrann..._majorit%C3%A9
> 
> Dictature est en effet un mot un peu trop fort
> 
> 
> ...


La suisse a petite chelle est un pouvoir fdral fort a grande chelle on a les usa je pense que pour lEurope on doit se diriger vers ces exemples
et si certains pensent que c'est impossible a causes de nos diffrences culturelles moi je pense que c'est possible de nos jours.

----------


## ABCIWEB

> La suisse a petite chelle est un pouvoir fdral fort a grande chelle on a les usa je pense que pour lEurope on doit se diriger vers ces exemples
> et si certains pensent que c'est impossible a causes de nos diffrences culturelles moi je pense que c'est possible de nos jours.


De nos jours ? C'est justement parce qu'on s'y prend plus tard que c'est plus difficile. Les comparaisons avec la Suisse ne me paraissent pas pertinentes car on ne peut pas comparer l'organisation d'un petit tat avec l'organisation d'un continent. C'est comme en physique, les formules sont diffrentes pour expliquer le comportement de l'infiniment petit et de l'infiniment grand. 

La comparaison avec le Canada ou les USA me semble plus pertinente sauf qu'il y a un gros dcalage temporel et les conditions initiales dans lesquelles ces tats se sont crs sont trs diffrentes des conditions actuelles. En particulier les guerres ncessaires pour constituer les USA auraient des consquences toutes autres aujourd'hui. A en lire certains, j'ai l'impression qu'ils pensent que cela s'est fait naturellement par un vote populaire, faudrait rviser un peu les livres d'histoire.

Cela fait longtemps que les politiques disent que l'on ne pourra jamais faire avancer l'Europe  27, Macron y compris qui propose une Europe  deux vitesses avec simplement 5-6 pays pour le premier groupe, grosso modo ceux qui taient l ds le dpart et qui avaient le plus de points et d'intrts communs.

----------


## BenoitM

> Cela fait longtemps que les politiques disent que l'on ne pourra jamais faire avancer l'Europe  27, Macron y compris qui propose une Europe  deux vitesses avec simplement 5-6 pays pour le premier groupe, grosso modo ceux qui taient l ds le dpart et qui avaient le plus de points et d'intrts communs.


Ca existe dj ca s'appelle les cooprations renforces  ::):

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Cela fait longtemps que les politiques disent que l'on ne pourra jamais faire avancer l'Europe  27, Macron y compris qui propose une Europe  deux vitesses avec simplement 5-6 pays pour le premier groupe, grosso modo ceux qui taient l ds le dpart et qui avaient le plus de points et d'intrts communs.


Pour les guerres, je ne sais pas si tu as remarqu, mais l'Europe les a eu, et pas qu'un peu. C'est d'ailleurs la dernire qui a pouss  la cration de l'UE.

Ensuite, rien n'empche, en effet, de commencer la cration de cette Europe Fdrale avec quelques pays seulement. De mettre en place le socle politique et constitutionnel avec quelques pays, puis d'inclure d'autres pays petit  petit.

Sinon, sur un tout autre sujet, un texte que j'ai trouv intressant.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Vu comment chacun essais de tirer le couverture  soi, et comment les diffrents groupes se tirent dans les pattes, je doute trs fortement que les dirigeants actuels soient dans l'optique d'un gouvernement mondial.


Il y a des groupes de personnes qui sont puissants un peu partout dans le monde et qui partagent la mme vision.
Ils peuvent influencer les gouvernements du monde entier (sauf la Core du Nord, l'Iran et les autres pays diaboliss par le systme).

Dans le plan de la bande d'Attali, le gouvernement mondial arrivera soit aprs la 3ime guerre mondiale soit  la place de la 3ime guerre mondiale.
Attali se trompe probablement, jespre vraiment que a vision ne se ralisera jamais.


Mme Melenchon est d'accord avec Attali.

Les peuples vont tre forc d'accepter n'importe quoi, parce qu'ils vont subir un traumatisme majeur.
Dans l'avenir relativement proche, il va y avoir une guerre majeur, peut tre que a viendra avec des famines et des pidmies.

Il y a des pays qui se prparent  la guerre, comme les USA par exemple.
Macron promet une hausse du budget de la dfense, surtout aprs son mandat



> Le 19 juillet 2017, le chef dtat-major des armes, Pierre de Villiers, dmissionnait aprs plusieurs jours de tensions avec Emmanuel Macron, sur fond de dsaccords budgtaires. Six mois plus tard, jour pour jour, le prsident de la rpublique a prsent ses vux aux armes, et ses ambitions garanties par une promesse: Un effort budgtaire indit dans le domaine de la dfense.
> 
> Cet engagement se concrtisera trs prochainement par le projet de loi de programmation militaire, qui fixe le cap pour la priode 2019-2025. Le texte, adopt mercredi en Conseil de dfense, sera prsent en Conseil des ministres le 7 fvrier, avant dtre discut au Parlement. Il vise  atteindre un budget reprsentant 2% du PIB en 2025, comme lavait promis Macron pendant sa campagne. Soit le passage de 34,2 milliards deuros en 2018  50 milliards en 2025. Pour arriver jusque-l, Macron propose une augmentation en deux temps: forte (1,7 milliard par an) jusquen 2022, puis trs, trs forte (3 milliards par an) de 2023  2025. Autrement dit, aprs la fin de son mandat


Mettre de l'argent dans l'arme franaise a peut tre intressant (tant qu'elle n'est pas utilis pour faire le sale boulot dans lintrt des USA comme avec Kadhafi).
Ce qui ferait chier, c'est la cration d'une arme Union Europenne, mais a n'arrivera pas.
Il y a des pays membre de l'UE qui penchent plus du ct de la Russie, que le reste de l'UE qui penche plus du ct des USA.




> regarde en France, tu crosi que toutes les rgions ont la mme culture ?


Au moins il y a un sentiment national, les Corses, les Bretons, les Marseillais, les Lillois, les Martiniquais, les Runionnais peuvent soutenir les franais pendant les JO d'Hiver.

Et l'UE fait perdre des spcificit aux nations, les lois deviennent les mmes, les monnaies deviennent la mme, c'est chiant...
La France ne peut pas partager la mme monnaie que l'Allemagne, a n'a aucun sens, on est trop diffrent.




> Ouais, c'est pas grave la guerre entre 2 puissances nuclaires, c'est sr que cela ne ferait pas beaucoup de morts...


L'alternative c'est le monde entier qui entre en guerre...
Et le principe des armes nuclaires c'est "Si tu m'envoies une bombe nuclaire, je t'envoie une bombe nuclaire avant que la tienne n'attrisse, de cette faon on s'auto dtruit, par consquent on ne va pas l'utiliser".
a peut dissuader les pays qui n'ont pas de bombe atomique "Si tu m'attaques je t'envoie une bombe atomique (ou 2 comme les USA sur le Japon)".




> Ou pas, il dnonait le consumrisme, et non le capitalisme, les deux ne sont pas des synonymes et le consumrisme a exist et peut exister sans capitalisme.


Alors a c'est de la philosophie.
Dj toutes les uvres avec des zombies ne parlent pas des mmes problmes.
Les zombies peuvent tre la reprsentation de plein de choses diffrentes.
Et il y a plein de thses qui lient Zombie avec Capitalisme.
Mais effectivement avec Consumrisme a marche aussi.




> Je l'imagine d'avantage avec, effectivement, un Prsident lu par un Parlement dont les membres sont lus par les peuples.


C'est nul.
"un parlement lu par le peuple" dj a ne marche pas.
Qu'est-ce que c'est un lu ?
C'est quelqu'un qui fait des promesses, qu'il n'est absolument pas tenu de respecter.
Il est lu par dfaut, avec une grosse abstention et parce que les gens faisaient barrage  un autre candidat qu'ils aimaient encore moins.
Le peuple n'a aucun contrle sur cette personne, elle peut faire n'importe quoi, mme si c'est l'inverse de son programme.
Regardez Hollande, sa campagne c'est "Mon ennemi c'est la finance", et une fois au pouvoir il m'est un employ de chez Rothschild en ministre de l'conomie.
Et aprs Hollande et Valls ont soutenu cette personne au lieu de soutenir le candidat de leur parti (a d'un ct c'est bien parce que le systme des parties c'est de la merde).

Donc cet lu, qui fait n'importe quoi, va voter pour un prsident hyper puissant que personne ne connait.
Comme Juncker...

 la limite je prfrerai un vrai dictateur qui en a quelque chose  foutre de la France et qui protge ses intrts, plutt que la dictature molle d'aujourd'hui de Macron.
Parce que l'UE en a rien  foutre des nations europennes.
L'UE nous affaiblis tous.

----------


## Zirak

> Au moins il y a un sentiment national, les Corses, les Bretons, les Marseillais, les Lillois, les Martiniquais, les Runionnais peuvent soutenir les franais pendant les JO d'Hiver.


LOL, et donc soutenir une quipe pendant les JO, a suffit  faire un peuple ? 

Et moi qui m'en tamponne le coquillard du sport, je ne suis pas franais du coup ? 

Les corses, les bretons, les basques, ont tellement un "sentiment national" qu'ils sont de plus en plus nombreux  se diriger doucement sur une volont d'indpendance... 

En en ayant ctoy un certain nombre (et en ayant mme dans ma famille), je peux te dire que les bretons trs impliqus dans la culture bretonne, se sentent breton bien avant de se sentir franais... 

Mais bon ok, suffit de crer une quipe de sport "europenne" et le problme d'identification sera rgl du coup.  ::aie:: 





> Et l'UE fait perdre des spcificit aux nations, les lois deviennent les mmes, les monnaies deviennent la mme, c'est chiant...
> La France ne peut pas partager la mme monnaie que l'Allemagne, a n'a aucun sens, on est trop diffrent.


Qu'conomiquement, une monnaie commune puisse poser certains problmes, je veux bien, mais la diffrence de culture n'a rien  voir la-dedans... On utilise tous l'argent de la mme faon, on paie nos factures, on fait nos courses... Avoir des billets de couleur diffrentes ne change rien hein. 





> Alors a c'est de la philosophie.
> Dj toutes les uvres avec des zombies ne parlent pas des mmes problmes.
> Les zombies peuvent tre la reprsentation de plein de choses diffrentes.
> Et il y a plein de thses qui lient Zombie avec Capitalisme.
> Mais effectivement avec Consumrisme a marche aussi.


Non, ce n'est pas la philosophie, ce sont des faits, et on ne parlait pas de toutes les oeuvres de zombies, tu parlais des films de Romero, c'est tout, bref, tu essais encore et toujours de t'en sortir en noyant le poisson.

----------


## rudolfrudolf

> L'alternative c'est le monde entier qui entre en guerre...
> Et le principe des armes nuclaires c'est "Si tu m'envoies une bombe nuclaire, je t'envoie une bombe nuclaire avant que la tienne n'attrisse, de cette faon on s'auto dtruit, par consquent on ne va pas l'utiliser".
> a peut dissuader les pays qui n'ont pas de bombe atomique "Si tu m'attaques je t'envoie une bombe atomique (ou 2 comme les USA sur le Japon)".


Alors dj les EU ont effectivement utilis la bombe atomique en sachant que c'tait trs puissant mais sans savoir vraiment combien puissant. C'est aprs qu'on c'est aperu des effets absolument horribles de cette arme.

Quand les russes ont la bombe atomique - les recherches sont partis tous azimut, nouveau vecteur (jusqu' la seul le bombardier avait la possibilit de lancer des bombes - mais un bombardier 'a s'intercepte, donc on a miniaturis les ogives pour pouvoir les mettre dans des fuss ininterceptables elles (du moins  l'poque). les ogives plus petites mais aussi plus puissantes (on passe  la bombe H). Enfin les sous-marin etc plein de nouveaux vecteurs en fait.

et on arrive trs rapidement  la thorie du MAD (Mutual Assured Destruction) - pour les militaires des 2 camps a signifie on fait trs attention  ne pas trop se provoquer.

Les puissances en pointes cherchent des moyens  intercepter un maximum d'ogives lances et la recherche cible le 100% d'interception. Missiles - lasers - virus informatiques. la pire des menaces reste le sous-marin, furtif celui-ci peut s'approcher prs des ctes et lancer en trajectoire surbaiss des missiles contenant une dizaine d'ogives ayant autant de cibles diffrentes. L'interception dans ce scnario est fort improbable et le temps de raction extrmement court.


enfin tout a pour dire que l'usage de cette arme par un pays est extrmement risqu 1) parce que c'est une arme de destruction massive et que donc il y aura fatalement une riposte. 2) Quand les USA l'ont utilis Ils taient les seuls a l'avoir donc pas de riposte. Ils voyaient a juste comme une trs grosse bombe genre 1 avion seul peut raser une ville donc 10 avions = 10 villes. Parce que question raser des villes on savait dj faire mais avec beaucoup plus d'avions. En gros le message envoy au japon c'tait maintenant stop ou on vous anantit l'un aprs l'autre.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Mais bon ok, suffit de crer une quipe de sport "europenne" et le problme d'identification sera rgl du coup.


Non, a ne peut pas fonctionner.
a n'aurait aucun sens...




> Qu'conomiquement, une monnaie commune puisse poser certains problmes, je veux bien, mais la diffrence de culture n'a rien  voir la-dedans...


Je parlais de diffrence conomique...
L'conomie de l'Allemagne ce n'est pas l'conomie de la France. (imaginez si la Grce utilisait l'euro ce serait un cataclysme ! Ah ben merde c'est le cas, ceci expliquerait peut tre cela, du coup... Et il y a aussi la Slovnie, la Slovaquie, l'Estonie, la Lettonie, la Lituanie, etc).
L'euro est trop fort de 6,8% pour la France et trop faible de 18% pour l'Allemagne selon le FMI




> Non, ce n'est pas la philosophie, ce sont des faits


Non ce ne sont pas des faits c'est de l'art.
Si quelqu'un produit une oeuvre chacun en fait sa propre interprtation.
Il y a l'interprtation de l'auteur (parfois il y en a pas, il y a des "artistes" contemporains qui crer une oeuvre qui ne veut rien dire pour eux mais dont les amateurs vont chercher un sens).

De toute faon un film ce n'est pas 100% de la volont du ralisateur, des tas de facteurs entre en jeux.
Donc si je peux voir de la critique du capitalisme dans les films de Romro je fais ce que je veux et je ne suis pas le seul vu le nombre d'article qui lient Romero  la critique du capitalisme.

Et de toute faon notre capitalisme et consumriste, donc qu'est-ce que tu viens me faire chier  jouer sur les mots ?
Je ne sais plus comment s'appelle cette technique qui consiste  trouver un dtail insignifiant et  en faire toute une histoire, alors qu'on s'en fout totalement, l'important c'est le sens global de l'ide.

=== EDIT ===



> Alors dj les EU ont effectivement utilis la bombe atomique en sachant que c'tait trs puissant mais sans savoir vraiment combien puissant. C'est aprs qu'on c'est aperu des effets absolument horribles de cette arme.


La faon correcte de le formuler c'est que les japonais ont servi de cobaye  2 nouvelles technologies militaire (Fat Man et Little Boy).
Il y a eu des excs nuclaire avant, l'arme US tait au courant de la puissance du truc.
D'ailleurs c'est le plus grand acte de terrorisme de l'histoire de l'humanit.
Le Japon voulait se rendre sous condition avant la premire bombe atomique.

----------


## Grogro

> Euh c'est la commission europenne le gouvernement au niveau de l'UE.


Et c'est bien l tout le problme du dficit dmocratique de l'UE. Surtout que la commission n'est qu'une chambre d'enregistrement des diktats de l'European Round Table. Le parlement europen a dsormais un rel pouvoir, et ils ont pu bloquer l'ACTA en 2012 que les gouvernements et la commission voulaient faire passer de force. Mais c'est encore trs insuffisant.

----------


## Zirak

> Et de toute faon notre capitalisme et consumriste, donc qu'est-ce que tu viens me faire chier  jouer sur les mots ?
> Je ne sais plus comment s'appelle cette technique qui consiste  trouver un dtail insignifiant et  en faire toute une histoire, alors qu'on s'en fout totalement, l'important c'est le sens global de l'ide.


Sauf que ce que tu fais toi, c'est exactement ce que ton tous nos politiciens et nos journalistes, mlangez des choux et des patates pour raconter de la merde.

Je ne joue pas sur les mots, les mots ont un sens, et je l'utilise, point. 

Si tu n'es pas capable de comprendre la diffrence de dfinition entre 2 mots, va lire des livres ou le dictionnaire.


Le problme, c'est que tu fais des approximations dans tout ce que tu raconte, et ds qu'on te reprend, tu noies le poisson avec des "c'est ce que je voulais dire" ou des "mais on s'en fou c'est pas grave", bah si c'est grave, on ne cherche pas la petite bte, on corrige les neries que tu racontes, tu es le premier  vouloir une France forte et souveraine, et bien commences dj par parler le franais correctement et emplois les bons mots !  ::roll:: 


Quand  "l'interprtation de l'art", si c'est TON interprtation, prcises-le, et ne vient pas dire que c'est des trucs qui ont t tudis et prouvs, quand le ralisateur lui-mme affirme autre chose, je pense qu'il sait mieux que toi ce dont il voulait parler...

----------


## rudolfrudolf

> Non, a ne peut pas fonctionner.
> 
> === EDIT ===
> 
> La faon correcte de le formuler c'est que les japonais ont servi de cobaye  2 nouvelles technologies militaire (Fat Man et Little Boy).
> Il y a eu des excs nuclaire avant, l'arme US tait au courant de la puissance du truc.
> D'ailleurs c'est le plus grand acte de terrorisme de l'histoire de l'humanit.
> Le Japon voulait se rendre sous condition avant la premire bombe atomique.


Non pas d'accord avec toi c'tait un pays en guerre et ils ont utiliss l'arme la plus puissante de leur arsenal pour mettre un terme  cette guerre. Avec les atrocits que les japonais avaient commis durant la guerre
aussi bien envers les populations que les combattants la rdition sous condition n'tait mme pas une option. L'arme atomique tait un moyen galement de montrer sa force  l'URSS dont on prsentait dj la menace qu'ils pouvait reprsenter.
Quand aux japonais c'tait  cette poque un peuple fanatis et ou la reddition tait la pire de toutes les humiliations possibles. Ils prfraient mourir que de se rendre. 

Dsol pour le HS mais ryu2000 si tu veux aborder ce sujet je te propose d'ouvrir un nouveau topique je me ferais un plaisir de t'y rejoindre.

----------


## Invit

> Concernant les lobbys, je ne suis qu' moiti d'accord avec toi. Des lobbys, il y en a des bons et des mauvais, le problme actuel, c'est surtout que nos dirigeants ont la fcheuse habitude d'couter ceux qui cherchent le profit plutt que le bien-tre des gens. C'est comme pour beaucoup de sujet, le problme ne vient pas forcment de l'outil, mais de ce que l'on en fait.


Concernant la dictature, Mat.M a bien rpondu. Ce que je voulais dire, c'est qu'il y a un juste milieu  trouver entre un pouvoir fort sans contre-pouvoir et un pouvoir impotent. Pour les lobbies, le problme se pose principalement quand il y a absence de transparence quant au pourquoi des dcisions. Le rapport de transparency international donne des chiffres et quelques rapides claircissements : https://transparency-france.org/wp-c...Avril-2015.pdf.

----------


## Mat.M

> Euh c'est la commission europenne le gouvernement au niveau de l'UE.


un gouvernement c'est en principe un excutif avec un premier ministre ( ou considr comme tel cf le poste de chancelier en Allemagne) et des ministres



> Le gouvernement est une institution qui exerce le pouvoir excutif au sein d'une entit politique.


Or Martin Schulz n'est pas le premier ministre de l'Europe il est le prsident du parlement europen.
Au sein du parlement europen il n'y a pas de ministres il y a des conseillers et des parlementaires.

----------


## Ryu2000

Dfense :  Une grosse part des budgets va aller  la modernisation de la dissuasion nuclaire 



> Ensuite, une grosse part des budgets va aller  la modernisation de la dissuasion nuclaire, qui, elle, a t dcide avant llection de M. Macron et quil a assume.


Mais c'est compltement con ! a ne sert  rien...
J'aurai du me dire que c'tait trop beau que Macron prenne une bonne dcision...

C'est bien d'accorder du budget  l'arme, mais il ne faut pas investir dans le nuclaire...

----------


## rudolfrudolf

> Dfense :  Une grosse part des budgets va aller  la modernisation de la dissuasion nuclaire 
> 
> Mais c'est compltement con ! a ne sert  rien...
> J'aurai du me dire que c'tait trop beau que Macron prenne une bonne dcision...
> 
> C'est bien d'accorder du budget  l'arme, mais il ne faut pas investir dans le nuclaire...


Et pourquoi donc ?

----------


## Ryu2000

> Et pourquoi donc ?


Parce que normalement les armes nuclaires sont faites pour ne pas tre utilis (sauf si t'es les USA).
Si on avait un ennemi il penserait que notre arsenal nuclaire est en super tat.
Alors que l dire qu'il faut le rnover, a sous entend qu'il y a des problmes...

On a dj assez de ttes nuclaires.
De quoi larsenal nuclaire de la France est-il compos ?



> 300 C'est le nombre de ttes nuclaires que possde le pays, selon Franois Hollande. Un chiffre proche de celui qu'avanait Nicolas Sarkozy en 2008 ( moins de trois cents ttes ). Signataire du trait de non-prolifration nuclaire (TNP), la France a diminu de moiti le volume de ses armes nuclaires depuis la fin de la guerre froide, selon un rapport du Snat datant de 2010.


Comment vous pouvez justifier les ttes nuclaires ?
On est profondment dans une crise conomique et on va dpenser des milliards pour quelque chose qui ne servira jamais et vous tes d'accord avec a ?

----------


## Zirak

Attention, il n'est dit nul part que l'on va augmenter le nombre de ttes nuclaires... (surtout que cela serait un peu contradictoire avec le trait de non-prolifration et aprs avoir considrablement rduit notre stock)

Moderniser la dissuasion nuclaire, cela peut tre simplement moderniser les diffrents vecteurs de lancement (sous-marins, avions, silos, etc.) afin de toujours pouvoir rpondre aprs avoir nous-mmes subi une attaque nuclaire. 

Merci de ne pas inventer des choses qui en sont pas crites.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Merci de ne pas inventer des choses qui en sont pas crites.


Oui, mais, sinon, ce ne serait pas Ryu !  ::ptdr::

----------


## Ryu2000

> Moderniser la dissuasion nuclaire, cela peut tre simplement moderniser les diffrents vecteurs de lancement (sous-marins, avions, silos, etc.) afin de toujours pouvoir rpondre aprs avoir nous-mmes subi une attaque nuclaire.


Si c'est juste moderniser le lancement a ne devrait pas coter aussi chre que a.
Je pense qu'ils vont faire de la maintenance sur les ttes nuclaires pour tre sr que tout peut fonctionner.

Mais de toute faon qui est susceptible de nous attaquer ?
Je ne vois pas comment ce scnario pourrait arriver...
Et si c'tait vraiment a on dvelopperait des systmes anti missile et anti arien, on ferait pas de la maintenance sur des lanceurs de ttes nuclaires...

Enfin bon cet argent mal investi va dans l'arme franaise, a pourrait tre pire, a pourrait tre investi dans l'arme de l'UE et l a ferait vraiment chier.
Heureusement il n'y aura pas d'arme de l'UE.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Si c'est juste moderniser le lancement a ne devrait pas coter aussi chre que a.


S'il faut construire des sous-marins, a peut couter cher. 




> Mais de toute faon qui est susceptible de nous attaquer ?


Bah, avec tous les tars qu'il y a dans le monde ( commencer par ceux qui dirigent des puissances nuclaires comme la Russie, la Core du Nord ou l'Iran - qui est peut-tre en possession de l'arme nuclaire). Bref, comme disait ma grand-mre : Vaut mieux prvenir que gurir.

----------


## Ryu2000

> S'il faut construire des sous-marins, a peut couter cher.


Le truc chiant c'est qu'il y a crit "Une grosse part des budgets va aller" mais qu'est-ce que a veut dire "grosse part", est-ce que 10% ce serait une grosse part ? Ou alors est-ce que a tend vers les 50% ?
Parce qu'en fait le reste du budget va tre bien utilis.



> Leffort cumul global (198 milliards deuros dici  2023 et de 295 milliards dici  2025) se rpartit non par type darme (terre, air, marine), mais par grandes fonctions militaires : *entranement et quipement du soldat, modernisation des matriels, innovation*, renseignement, etc. Pour le renseignement, par exemple, les trois armes sont concernes par les nouveaux crdits.
> (...)
> Les chefs militaires sont plutt satisfaits. Larme de terre avait insist pour que les conditions de vie et dentranement des soldats soient amliores en priorit, *et il est annonc 300 millions deuros pour les petits quipements comme les gilets pare-balles, les treillis etc*. Des crdits permettront de moderniser plus vite des matriels.





> Bah, avec tous les tars qu'il y a dans le monde ( commencer par ceux qui dirigent des puissances nuclaires comme la Russie, la Core du Nord ou l'Iran - qui est peut-tre en possession de l'arme nuclaire). Bref, comme disait ma grand-mre : Vaut mieux prvenir que gurir.


Nous ne sommes pas ennemi avec la Russie, la Core du Nord et l'Iran...
Et nous n'avons aucune raison de l'tre, ils nous ont rien demand, ils ne nous ont jamais drang, la France leur a parfois manqu de respect, mais ils s'en foutent.
La Core du Nord et l'Iran sont des pays qui n'attaquent jamais, ils se dfendent juste.

La Core du Nord veut juste vivre en paix, c'est triste qu'il subisse autant de sanctions pour aucune raison valable...

Officiellement :



> La Revue stratgique de dfense et de scurit nationale a dfini, en octobre 2017, les menaces telles que la France les voit : terrorisme, dlitement dEtats en Afrique ou au Moyen-Orient, raffirmation de grandes puissances comme la Russie, cybermenaces exponentielles, etc.


Le terrorisme est financ par nos potes du Qatar et de l'Arabie Saoudite.
Le dlitement des tats c'est parce qu'on envoi nos armes renverser des pouvoirs lgitime.
La raffirmation de la Russie ce n'est pas une menace, si on tait malin on augmenterait nos changes avec ce pays, pour tirer un profit du fait que la Russie redevient forte grce  son gouvernement.
Les armes nuclaires ne servent  rien contre les cybermenaces.

===
Le pays qui pose le plus de problme au monde a restera les USA, qui fout la merde partout, il doit tre en guerre dans 7 pays.
Ils sont fort pour dmarrer des guerres mais pas pour les finir...

----------


## Mdinoc

> La Core du Nord veut juste vivre en paix, c'est triste qu'il subisse autant de sanctions pour aucune raison valable...


Non, le gouvernement de la core du Nord veut que les US lui soient hostiles, pour avoir un bouc missaire qui justifie les conditions de vie dplorables du peuple...

----------


## Ryu2000

> Non, le gouvernement de la core du Nord veut que les US lui soient hostiles, pour avoir un bouc missaire qui justifie les conditions de vie dplorables du peuple...


Pour vrifier cette hypothse il faudrait arrter l'intgralit des sanctions contre la Core du Nord, afin de leur permettre de commercer avec le monde entier librement sans aucune limitation.
Les conditions de vie des corens s'amlioreront trs vite.

Mais le truc qui ne marche pas dans votre thorie, c'est quel est lintrt pour le gouvernement Coren d'avoir un peuple qui subit des conditions de vie difficile  cause des sanctions ?
La Core du Nord cherche  se dvelopper, ils font un effort sur le tourisme, mais a prend pas encore trs bien...
Ils aimeraient pouvoir importer et exporter tranquillement, au lieu d'tre isol comme a.

Les relations entre les 2 parties de la Core s'amliorent :
La dlgation nord-corenne arrive aux JO dhiver



> La sur de Kim Jong-un accompagne les athltes. Cest la premire fois quun membre de la famille Kim, au pouvoir en Core du Nord depuis Kim Il-sung, se rend dans le Sud depuis la fin de la guerre de 1950-1953.


C'est une excellente nouvelle.

===
Et sinon la Core du Nord est fch contre les USA et le Japon, ils en ont rien  foutre de la France.

----------


## Mdinoc

Le peuple nord-coren ne subit pas des conditions de vie difficiles  cause des sanctions, mais  cause de son oligarchie qui s'accapare tout (comme partout ailleurs, en fait).

----------


## micka132

Qu'il y est une haine envers les USA, plus qu'explicable, et entretenu est un fait, mais ca n'est pas ca qui fait qu'ils veulent etre les ennemis du monde. C'est d'ailleurs trs faux puisqu'il ne le sont ni avec la Chine ni avec la Russie. En fait il le sont avec une minorit, mais il se trouve que cette minorit dirige le monde...pas de bol  ::aie:: 




> mais  cause de son oligarchie qui s'accapare tout (comme partout ailleurs, en fait).


Oui donc rien de particulier  la Core du Nord, si ce n'est un fantasme pouss par les Americain.
Et dire que les sanctions ne participent pas  leurs conditions, c'est dire que les sanctions ne servent  rien?  ::roll::

----------


## Ryu2000

> mais  cause de son oligarchie qui s'accapare tout (comme partout ailleurs, en fait).


Mais qu'est-ce qu'il y a saccaparer ?
Ils ont normment de difficult  importer quoi que ce soit...
Personne ne roule sur l'or l bas.

Je vois mal le gouvernement Nord Coren voyager en jet prive... (c'est mme pas dit qu'ils puissent boire du caf)
Ils n'ont pas de ptrole l bas, ils ne peuvent pas goudronner les routes, elles sont en ciments, elles supportent donc mal l'hiver...
Du coup ils sont hyper colo, ils utilisent des lampes basse consommation, ils produisent le maximum de chose produite localement, etc.




> En fait il le sont avec une minorit, mais il se trouve que cette minorit dirige le monde...pas de bol


Mais exactement !
Tout est de la faute des USA.

Et la Core du Nord, comme Cuba  une poque, ou le Venezuela sont des symboles de rsistance  l'empire US.
Ce sont des peuples qui ont tenu tte et qui on refus de s'agenouiller devant les USA. (ce qui est ultra rare, la France est le petit chien des USA, c'tait pas le cas sous De Gaulle, c'est 100% le cas depuis Sarkozy).

Avoir gagn contre le Japon et les USA c'est la grande fiert des Corens.

----------


## rudolfrudolf

> Mais qu'est-ce qu'il y a saccaparer ?
> Ils ont normment de difficult  importer quoi que ce soit...
> Personne ne roule sur l'or l bas.
> 
> Je vois mal le gouvernement Nord Coren voyager en jet prive... (c'est mme pas dit qu'ils puissent boire du caf)
> Ils n'ont pas de ptrole l bas, ils ne peuvent pas goudronner les routes, elles sont en ciments, elles supportent donc mal l'hiver...
> Du coup ils sont hyper colo, ils utilisent des lampes basse consommation, ils produisent le maximum de chose produite localement, etc.
> 
> 
> ...


Pure je sais qu'il existe des adeptes du rgime de la Core du nord pensais pas en croiser un ici. Les sanctions sont en grandes parties inefficaces ce n'est que gesticulation diplomatique.
la chine y trouve son compte la Russie surement aussi. En plus ni la chine ni la Russie ne veulent de changement dans le coin. Quand  la population de la Core du nord je les plains sincrement.
Cette dictature est une des pires de ce monde. ceux qui naissent citoyens nord corens n'ont vraiment pas de chance (sauf videment la classe dirigeante et encore faut faire attention a ce qu'on dit ou fait).

----------


## micka132

> Cette dictature est une des pires de ce monde. ceux qui naissent citoyens nord corens n'ont vraiment pas de chance (sauf videment la classe dirigeante et encore faut faire attention a ce qu'on dit ou fait).


De chance par rapport  quoi,  qui? De notre point de vue videmment...*D'un point de vue d'un Erythren ? Faut voir...D'ailleurs il y a une multitude de pays "horribles" avec des dicateurs "sanguinaires", pour autant comment cela se fait-il que parmis les gens qui emmigrent on en voit trs peu de Core du Nord?
Partout dans le monde depuis la nuit des temps les pouvoirs n'ont jamais russi  empcher les gens de sortir, mais en Core du Nord oui  ::roll:: . Soit la vie n'y est pas si terrible, soit ils ont du gnie dans leurs gestions de la terreur...


*Et je mets un bmol, nous avons un confort materiel suprieur, mais l'histoire nous jugera certainement pour avoir fait partie de la destruction de la plante, surement pas la Core du Nord.

----------


## BenoitM

> Ils ont normment de difficult  importer quoi que ce soit...


Mais c'est mal d'importer...
Tu as oubli on doit faire du protectionnisme et vivre en autonomie grce aux USA ils peuvent raliser ton rve  ::):

----------


## rudolfrudolf

> De chance par rapport  quoi,  qui? De notre point de vue videmment...D'un point de vue d'un Erythren ? Faut voir...D'ailleurs il y a une multitude de pays "horribles" avec des dicateurs "sanguinaires", pour autant comment cela se fait-il que parmis les gens qui emmigrent on en voit trs peu de Core du Nord?
> Partout dans le monde depuis la nuit des temps les pouvoirs n'ont jamais russi  empcher les gens de sortir, mais en Core du Nord oui . Soit la vie n'y est pas si terrible, soit ils ont du gnie dans leurs gestions de la terreur...


je sais pas moi euh barbels ? miradors ? gardes arms ? chiens ? champs de mines ?

----------


## micka132

> je sais pas moi euh barbels ? miradors ? gardes arms ? chiens ? champs de mines ?


Parceque les autres dictateurs sont trop stupides pour faire la meme chose? Ou alors ca coute des ressources monstrueuses de faire ca? Meme les USA ne peuvent le faire, alors un pays clochard...

----------


## Ryu2000

> Quand  la population de la Core du nord je les plains sincrement.


Fait bien ce que vous voulez, en attendant la plupart des nord corens sont heureux, grce au Juche.
Par rapport  nos critres on trouve a scandaleux.
Mais la plupart des Corens sont trs heureux, ils participent aux projets du pays, ils sont bien mme si ils sont un peu isol du monde.

Il ne doit pas y avoir de serial killer l-bas, ni de voleurs, leur civilisation n'est pas dgnr.
Bon aprs si on critique le gouvernement ou si on refuse de participer au projet, il arrive peut tre des bricoles, mais ceux qui sont dans le trip sont trs bien.




> Mais c'est mal d'importer...


C'est mal d'importer *ce que l'on peut produire !!!*
Les Corens font le maximum pour tre le plus autonome possible, ce qui est gnial, chaque pays devrait faire a, c'est cologique, c'est un cercle vertueux, a bnficie  tout le monde, c'est vraiment excellent.

Par contre il y a des choses qui ne peuvent pas tre produite en Core.
Il y a des choses que nous sommes contraint d'importer...

----------


## MiaowZedong

> y'a pas besoin d'tre marxiste pour se rendre compte que le racisme est un outil. Je vomis les solutions marxistes, mais je dois bien reconnaitre que le racisme sert bien certains, et pas les plus pauvres(qui pour certains le pratiquent pourtant abondamment).


Ce n'tait pas un reproche. Comme le dis Ryu lui-mme (dans un instant de lucidit?), mme si tu rejettes le marxisme il faut se rendre compte que l'analyse marxiste du capitaliste comprend beaucoup de points justes. J'tais juste tonn de voir notre nationaliste complotiste local lancer un appel aux travailleurs de tous les pays ::calim2::

----------


## Charvalos

Tiens, cela faisait longtemps qu'on n'avait plus eu le discours "la Core du Nord c'est bien, ils sont tous heureux l-bas, toussa toussa" de notre ami Ryu.  :8-):

----------


## Invit

> Partout dans le monde depuis la nuit des temps les pouvoirs n'ont jamais russi  empcher les gens de sortir, mais en Core du Nord oui . Soit la vie n'y est pas si terrible, soit ils ont du gnie dans leurs gestions de la terreur...


C'est une question trs intressante que tu poses l ! Je pencherai plus sur la premire option que tu proposes...

----------


## Gooby

> Parceque les autres dictateurs sont trop stupides pour faire la meme chose? Ou alors ca coute des ressources monstrueuses de faire ca? Meme les USA ne peuvent le faire, alors un pays clochard...


Je ne connais pas bien le sujet mais il me semble que
La core du nord possde l'un des plus grands nombre de soldats par habitant au mondeIls ont un organe de propagande trs performant. Les gens ont une mauvaise ide de ce qui se passe  l'extrieur du pays, a limite srement l'envie d'immigration.
Ensuite, je dis a de mmoire,  vrifier.

----------


## Grogro

> Pure je sais qu'il existe des adeptes du rgime de la Core du nord pensais pas en croiser un ici. Les sanctions sont en grandes parties inefficaces ce n'est que gesticulation diplomatique.


Tu vas vite comprendre le fonctionnement de Ryu. USA = Grand Satan, donc par contrapose adversaire des USA = Ange victime des mchants tats-uniens. C'est tout aussi manichen que cela.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> De chance par rapport  quoi,  qui? De notre point de vue videmment...*D'un point de vue d'un Erythren ? Faut voir...D'ailleurs il y a une multitude de pays "horribles" avec des dicateurs "sanguinaires", pour autant comment cela se fait-il que parmis les gens qui emmigrent on en voit trs peu de Core du Nord?
> Partout dans le monde depuis la nuit des temps les pouvoirs n'ont jamais russi  empcher les gens de sortir, mais en Core du Nord oui . Soit la vie n'y est pas si terrible, soit ils ont du gnie dans leurs gestions de la terreur...
> 
> 
> *Et je mets un bmol, nous avons un confort materiel suprieur, mais l'histoire nous jugera certainement pour avoir fait partie de la destruction de la plante, surement pas la Core du Nord.


Pour avoir eu l'occasion de discuter avec une jeune femme qui s'tait sorti du "cauchemar nord coren" (je mets entre guillemets, car ce sont ses mots  elle), elle expliquait la difficult de sortir de la Core du Nord. La frontire au sud est trs bien garde et infranchissable, donc le seul moyen de quitter la Core du Nord, c'est par la Chine. Les chinois ne sont pas trs sympa avec les Nord corens. Elle nous a expliqu avoir pass 2 ans dans une famille chinoise en tant qu'esclave (ou presque). Et aucun moyen de se rebeller, parce que les autorits chinoises renvoient systmatiquement les Nord corens aux autorits de Pyongyang. Autant dire qu'ils signent leur arrt de mort.
De plus, les personnes fuyant la Core du Nord savent qu'ils mettent leur famille en danger. Les reprsailles sont assez terribles sur les familles (camp, excution,...)
De ce qu'elle nous a dit, tout le monde, l-bas, connat au moins une famille qui a subit se genre de reprsailles, et ceux qui reviennent des camps ne donnent pas envie de connatre l'exprience. Elle, expliquait qu'elle n'avait plus de famille  part sa grand-mre. Donc, elle avait dcid de fuir.

Elle, elle a russi  fuir la Chine pour le Vietnam. L elle est all  l'ambassade de France (je rsume) o elle a obtenu un statut de rfugie. Elle est reste 6 mois au Vietnam, puis est venue en France. Elle vit en France depuis 7 ans. Elle ne regrette pas ce qu'elle a fait, mme malgr toutes les preuves qu'elle a travers. Elle parle aujourd'hui un franais plus que correct et a trouv un travail dans une cole. C'est une femme trs sympa.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Tu vas vite comprendre le fonctionnement de Ryu. USA = Grand Satan, donc par contrapose adversaire des USA = Ange victime des mchants tats-uniens. C'est tout aussi manichen que cela.


Alors peut tre un peu.
C'est pour la symbolique, c'est pour l'espoir, c'est beau de voir des peuples rsister  l'empire US. (comme Cuba et le Venezuela l'ont fait  une poque)
Mais a cote chre d'y rsister, c'est difficile de ne pas s'agenouiller vu les dgts qu'il peut produire.

Mais mme en dehors de a...
La Core du Nord est victime des sanctions qui lui sont impos.
Tant qu'il y aura des sanctions, la situation ne s'amliorera pas.
Si vous voulez que le pays s'ouvre au monde, il faut arrter toutes sanctions.
Et  partir de l le gouvernement Coren pourra tre plus cool.
Vu leur histoire, plus il y aura des sanctions, plus les Corens aimeront leur pays et dtesteront les USA, parce que a valide ce qu'ils pensent.
Les sanctions font beaucoup plus de mal que de bien.
Il n'y a aucun ct positif aux sanctions, c'est juste de l'acharnement, de la torture, de la violence injustifi, etc.

JO 2018 : les chefs d'tat des deux Cores changent une poigne de main
Jeux olympiques d'hiver 2018: pourquoi vous ne verrez pas le drapeau sud-coren parmi les dlgations durant la crmonie d'ouverture



> Vendredi 9 fvrier, 20h locales: les deux heures de spectacles de la crmonie d'ouverture qui va lancer les Jeux olympiques au stade de Pyeongchang seront mmorables pour au moins une raison. *Les sportifs de Core du Nord et de Core du Sud dfileront ensemble, avec la mme tenue et sous le drapeau de la Core unifie*.


J'aime pas votre idologie droit-de-l'hommiste, vous voulez imposer votre vision du monde  tout le monde, alors que les peuples sont diffrents.
Si les Corens veulent vivre comme a, il faut le respecter, ils sont bien plus heureux que vous les types.
Alors vous vous dites "Il vaut mieux tre malheureux dans la vrit qu'heureux dans un mensonge".
Et ben pas eux.

Et nous aussi on vit dans un mensonge.
Macron veut mme faire un ministre de la vrit pour dire ce qui est vrai et ce qui est faux...

----------


## Gooby

T'as essay les PMU Ryu? Ton discours y serait peut-tre encens  ::mrgreen::

----------


## rudolfrudolf

> Alors peut tre un peu.
> C'est pour la symbolique, c'est pour l'espoir, c'est beau de voir des peuples rsister  l'empire US. (comme Cuba et le Venezuela l'ont fait  une poque)
> Mais a cote chre d'y rsister, c'est difficile de ne pas s'agenouiller vu les dgts qu'il peut produire.
> 
> Mais mme en dehors de a...
> La Core du Nord est victime des sanctions qui lui sont impos.
> Tant qu'il y aura des sanctions, la situation ne s'amliorera pas.
> Si vous voulez que le pays s'ouvre au monde, il faut arrter toutes sanctions.
> Et  partir de l le gouvernement Coren pourra tre plus cool.
> ...


et moi je n'aime pas les dictatures / rgimes totalitaires.

----------


## Grogro

> T'as essay les PMU Ryu? Ton discours y serait peut-tre encens


Ryu enfile certes perles sur perles, et il en sort de belles presque tous les jours, mais le mpris de classe a va deux minutes hein.

Bref.

Pendant ce temps, dans le 9-3, devant l'incurie et la dmission de l'Etat, les lascars de Gegar prennent leurs responsabilits. Respect : http://www.lefigaro.fr/vox/societe/2...ontre-tous.php

----------


## Ojanen

Bonjour, 
je suis vraiment choqu par les propos de Ryu2000 et micka132  :8O:  :8O: 




> La Core du Nord cherche  se dvelopper, ils font un effort sur le tourisme, mais a prend pas encore trs bien...
> Ils aimeraient pouvoir importer et exporter tranquillement, au lieu d'tre isol comme a.


En effet c'est triste pour la population qui n'a rien demand, mais leur isolement resulte juste du gouvernement en place, dictatorial, ingalitaire, oligarchique. Les pays respectueux du droit humains ne peuvent se permettre de cautionner ces comportements, et de participer au developpement non pas d'un pays mais de la famille de notre bien aim "dirigeant suprme".




> Je vois mal le gouvernement Nord Coren voyager en jet prive... (c'est mme pas dit qu'ils puissent boire du caf)


Ne te fais donc pas de soucis pour Kimynoun, il possde son propre jet priv qu'il utilise pour aller visiter les travailleurs des chantiers ou qu'il prte  sa soeur  l'occasion pour qu'elle puisse aller soutenir sa dlegation en Corre du Sud (Geste que je salue au passage). 
Possdant selon les sources journalistiques nombreuses au moins 12 rsidences luxueuses  travers tout le pays, et plus de 4 milliards de dollars dans des banques chinoises et amricaines. Je pense que le caf, il le boit, et il peut mme se permettre de rajouter du sucre dedans.




> De chance par rapport  quoi,  qui? De notre point de vue videmment...*D'un point de vue d'un Erythren ? Faut voir...D'ailleurs il y a une multitude de pays "horribles" avec des dicateurs "sanguinaires", pour autant comment cela se fait-il que parmis les gens qui emmigrent on en voit trs peu de Core du Nord?
> Partout dans le monde depuis la nuit des temps les pouvoirs n'ont jamais russi  empcher les gens de sortir, mais en Core du Nord oui . Soit la vie n'y est pas si terrible, soit ils ont du gnie dans leurs gestions de la terreur...


C'est incroyable de russir  dfendre la Corre du Nord en ayant si peu de connaissance sur le sujet...
Plus de 300 000 Corens du Nord on russi  fuire le pays, et ont pour beaucoup relat le rgime de terreur dans lequel ils vivaient, et l'extrme pauvret subie par la population au profit d'un dirigeant vivant au rythme d'un jetseter americain.
Quant aux raisons de leur non fuite, je rejoins rudolfrudolf dans ses suppositions.





> Fait bien ce que vous voulez, en attendant la plupart des nord corens sont heureux, grce au Juche.
> Par rapport  nos critres on trouve a scandaleux.
> Mais la plupart des Corens sont trs heureux, ils participent aux projets du pays, ils sont bien mme si ils sont un peu isol du monde.
> 
> Il ne doit pas y avoir de serial killer l-bas, ni de voleurs, leur civilisation n'est pas dgnr.
> Bon aprs si on critique le gouvernement ou si on refuse de participer au projet, il arrive peut tre des bricoles, mais ceux qui sont dans le trip sont trs bien.


J'espre vraiment que tu essayes de faire de l'humour, parce que sinon tu es trs inquitant !! 
Les Nords Correns sont heureux ? Je te prie s'il te plait de me citer tes sources, ou de me prouver ce que tu avances, parce que je ne trouve pas un seul temoignage sur internet appuyant tes propos ridicules. AHHHH, tu te bases sur le peu de documentaires prsents sur internet ou l'on voit des familles  trs heureuses, avec des portraits de Kiminoun sur le mur, des repas magnifiques sur la table, et qui vantent le rgime ? Ces familles sont slectionnes au pralable par le rgime, sont tu t'en doutes obligs de tenir des propos respectueux sous peine de mort, et j'ai mme vu dans un reportage que le repas prsent sur la table correspondait  un an de salaire du couple, impossible donc pour eux de l'avoir prpar eux mmes, surement que le reste de temps quand les camras ne sont pas l ils se contentent de riz...

"Il peut arriver des bricoles", et tu trouves a normal ? Si on fait exactement ce qu'on nous demande tout se passe bien, sinon goulag....Bah ils ont qu'a faire ce qu'on leur demande aussi, ils sont chiants aussi...

Pas de serial killer et pas de dgnrs non, dans un pays o la pense est formate ds le plus jeune age pour rentrer dans un moule esclavagiste servant uniquement un rgime qui se goinfre de l'ensemble des richesses du pays. 

Je suis choqu que quelqu'un comme toi qui, de toute vidence, n'a auuuuuucune connaissance de ce pays, puisse, par simple esprit de contradiction, si ce n'est pire, faire les louanges d'une des plus grandes dictatures du monde et oser statuer sur le bonheur d'une population terrorise qui vit dans une misre que personne n'envie.

Cordialement

----------


## Ryu2000

> T'as essay les PMU Ryu? Ton discours y serait peut-tre encens


Personne peut comprendre.
De toute faon tout le monde est beaucoup trop dans la propagande, on raconte du mal de la Core du Nord en permanence, on met l'accent que sur les mauvais ct, on amplifie les mauvaises choses et on tait les bonnes choses.
Il est impossible de convaincre quelqu'un que la Core du Nord n'est pas si horrible qu'on le croit. (si c'est difficile c'est  cause des sanctions)

Alors qu'une personne sens devrait se dire "Qu'est-ce que j'en ai  foutre de ce qu'il ce passe l-bas ? a ne me regarde pas, ce n'est pas mon problme, tant qu'ils ne viennent pas me faire chier, pourquoi je penserais  eux ?".
Et mme moi je me fais chier avec a... Alors que si j'tais plus intelligent je ne perdrais pas mon temps...
Mais c'est juste nervant d'entendre que du mal de ce pays, alors qu'ils font des choses bien.
Mais l aussi je manque dintelligence, parce qu'au final je m'en fous totalement de ce que vous pensez, si pour vous la Core du Nord est la pire chose de l'histoire de l'humanit et ben c'est bien.
Vous tes libres de pensez ce que vous voulez.

Donc je rage quit cette discussion spcifique.
Je pourrais gaspiller mon nergie dans quelque chose de plus constructif qu'essayer de dfendre la pauvre Core du Nord... En tout cas je respect leur culture et tradition.

----------


## Ojanen

Si tu tais plus intelligent Ryu tu tiendrai des propos cohrents avec des sources plutt que faire des spculations douteuses.
Bon vent et en esprent qu'il t'emmne jusqu'en Corre que tu puisse profiter de toutes les richesses, culinaires humaines et culturelles que ce pays a  t'offrir.
Cordialement

----------


## rudolfrudolf

> Personne peut comprendre.
> De toute faon tout le monde est beaucoup trop dans la propagande, on raconte du mal de la Core du Nord en permanence, on met l'accent que sur les mauvais ct, on amplifie les mauvaises choses et on tait les bonnes choses.
> Il est impossible de convaincre quelqu'un que la Core du Nord n'est pas si horrible qu'on le croit. (si c'est difficile c'est  cause des sanctions)
> 
> Alors qu'une personne sens devrait se dire "Qu'est-ce que j'en ai  foutre de ce qu'il ce passe l-bas ? a ne me regarde pas, ce n'est pas mon problme, tant qu'ils ne viennent pas me faire chier, pourquoi je penserais  eux ?".
> Et mme moi je me fais chier avec a... Alors que si j'tais plus intelligent je ne perdrais pas mon temps...
> Mais c'est juste nervant d'entendre que du mal de ce pays, alors qu'ils font des choses bien.
> Mais l aussi je manque dintelligence, parce qu'au final je m'en fous totalement de ce que vous pensez, si pour vous la Core du Nord est la pire chose de l'histoire de l'humanit et ben c'est bien.
> Vous tes libres de pensez ce que vous voulez.
> ...


El Core du sud tu en penses quoi ?  Heureusement qu'on est pas dans les annes 30 j'imagine qui tu soutiendrais ou pas d'ailleurs

----------


## rudolfrudolf

> Si tu tais plus intelligent Ryu tu tiendrai des propos cohrents avec des sources plutt que faire des spculations douteuses.
> Bon vent et en esprent qu'il t'emmne jusqu'en Corre que tu puisse profiter de toutes les richesses, culinaires humaines et culturelles que ce pays a  t'offrir.
> Cordialement


Personnellement je ne te le souhaite pas Ryu2000 je prfre te voir en libert chez nous avec tes croyances que te voir accomplir un tel voyage.

----------


## Gooby

> Ryu enfile certes perles sur perles, et il en sort de belles presque tous les jours, mais le mpris de classe a va deux minutes hein.
> 
> Bref.


Le mpris de classe ?  ::?: 

Je ne sais pas pourquoi tu interprtes cela comme a. Je vais frquemment dans des troquets du style PMU o l'affect tient bien souvent lieu de justification. Les conversations tournent tellement en rond pendant ces pseudos-dbats, chacun exprime son ressenti, son exprience personnel, son intuition comme une vrit gnrale, moi compris aprs quelques pintes de Jupiler. a ouvre quand mme l'esprit. Mais l bas, on y parle pas de source, de rfrence, ou de preuves.

Je faisais particulirement rfrence  cette phrase. Qu'est-ce que tu veux rpondre  un argument pareil?




> Si les Corens veulent vivre comme a, il faut le respecter, ils sont bien plus heureux que vous les types.

----------


## micka132

> C'est incroyable de russir  dfendre la Corre du Nord en ayant si peu de connaissance sur le sujet...
> Plus de 300 000 Corens du Nord on russi  fuire le pays, et ont pour beaucoup relat le rgime de terreur dans lequel ils vivaient, et l'extrme pauvret subie par la population au profit d'un dirigeant vivant au rythme d'un jetseter americain.
> Quant aux raisons de leur non fuite, je rejoins rudolfrudolf dans ses suppositions.


300 000 en combien de temps? (On en  a~ 200 000k Francais\an en ce moment).
Y a 25M d'habitants en Core du Nord, 5M Erythre, 

http://perspective.usherbrooke.ca/bi....POP.NETM.html

http://perspective.usherbrooke.ca/bi....POP.NETM.html
~12.5 fois plus d'emigrs pour l'Erythre.


Pour finir je ne dfend pas la Core du Nord, j'essaye simplement de voir qu'avec le trs peu d'info sur ce pays pourquoi on peut penser qu'il s'agit d'un pays horrible. Quand on finit par ne se fier qu'aux tmoignages, la propagande n'est gnralement pas loin. C'est tellement facile d'en trouver qui nous arrange. Je suis absolument certain qu'il existe en France des fministes persuades d'etre absolument domines par les hommes, ce qui  moi me semble faux. 

@Jon
Content pour les autres qu'elle soit sympa, elle aurait pu etre aussi dtestable, ca ne reste qu'un tmoignage.
Durant les venements en Tunisie j'avais 2 Tunisiens (des vrais, l pour les tudes). Un ne comprenait absolument pas les meutes, l'autre oui. Sans blague...

----------


## Ojanen

Micka132
Je suis peut tre naif, mais je ne me base QUE sur des temoignagnes, des sources journalistiques, numriques et papier. Mon avis est peut-tre biais par de la propagande vantant un pays horrible alors qu'il s'agit d'un paradis sur Terre, soit ! 
Mais de ton ct, c'est louable de nous signaler de ne pas se fier  100% aux sources car elles peuvent mettre en avant ce qui les arrange, mais ce n'est pas ce que tu fais. Tu nous dis que les gens doivent tre heureux l bas, sans preuve, en suivant ton instinc, qui semble particulirement affut !
Quitte  se tromper, nous avons au moins le mrite de nous baser sur des sources, et non pas sur des suppositions 
(Je vois cependant ton raisonnement :
1- On a des journalistes qui relatent que la Core est horrible et que les gens y sont malheureux
2- Je n'aime pas les journalistes car c'est tous des mchants
3- Ils ont d nous mentir parce qu'ils sont mchants
4- Core horrible = en vrit pays super, Gens malheureux = en vrit bonheur  foison
5- Voil, mon avis est fait )

J'exagre volontairement, mais tu comprendras que je n'accorde aucun crdit  des allgations sans fondement
Cordialement

----------


## micka132

> Je suis peut tre naif, mais je ne me base QUE sur des temoignagnes, des sources journalistiques, numriques et papier. Mon avis est peut-tre biais par de la propagande vantant un pays horrible alors qu'il s'agit d'un paradis sur Terre, soit !


C'est ainsi que TOUTE les guerres naissent. On a beau parler de fakenews, le problme n'est pas tant que ca soit vrai ou faux, c'est juste d'y croire sans prendre de recul quelque soit la source.
L'IRAK a t par deux fois attaqu par les USA sur des mensonges de l'Etat (et des mdias, il ne faut surtout pas l'oublier), le raisonement binaire tait forcment de mise. Soit t'es avec nous, soit contre. L il ne s'agit pas d'un paradis ou d'un enfer, il s'agit d'un pays parmis tant d'autre, avec ses nombreux problmes. Et non je n'irais pas vivre l-bas, de la meme manire que je n'irais pas vivre en Lettonie, et qu'en plus je n'ai jamais vcu sous ce genre de rgime, alors oui ca m'tonnerais que ca me plaise. De la meme manire qu'il mttonerait que tu veuilles vivre en anarchie.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> @Jon
> Content pour les autres qu'elle soit sympa, elle aurait pu etre aussi dtestable, ca ne reste qu'un tmoignage.


Tu as raison, a reste un tmoignage. Mais c'est mieux que des allgations sans fondement, bases sur la haine d'un autre pays. 
Elle n'avait aucune raison de nous mentir.



> Durant les venements en Tunisie j'avais 2 Tunisiens (des vrais, l pour les tudes). Un ne comprenait absolument pas les meutes, l'autre oui. Sans blague...


Je ne savais qu'il y avait des faux tunisiens.

----------


## Grogro

> Je ne savais qu'il y avait des faux tunisiens.


Des gens qui se prtendent tunisien (ou de n'importe quelle autre nationalit), parce que le journaleux a besoin d'un tunisien. Ca s'est dj vu. Ou des "tunisiens" qui n'ont jamais mang une chakchouka mais qui viennent tout droit du Qatar ou dgypte  des fins d'agitation politique contre un rgime qui tait certes trs kleptocrate.

----------


## micka132

> Je ne savais qu'il y avait des faux tunisiens.


 ::): , pour moi un Tunisien qui est en France depuis 30 ans, il a toujours sa nationalit Tunisienne, mais  part de temps  autre se payer des vacances aux bleds, il ne connait plus grand chose du pays.

----------


## Grogro

Thank you for smoking : https://www.latribune.fr/entreprises...ac-767958.html

Et maintenant, nos gouvernants se rveillent pour mener enfin une vritable politique anti tabac ?   ::roll::

----------


## Grogro

Un autre sujet du moment, la rforme de l'apprentissage : https://www.latribune.fr/economie/fr...ur-767951.html

Sur le papier, tout cela semble une bonne chose, vu de loin, mais je suis peu inform des ralits actuelles de l'apprentissage sur le terrain. Il y a des connaisseurs du dossier ici ?

----------


## ManusDei

J'en ai eu un bon retour d'un lu qui bosse sur l'apprentissage depuis des annes... mais c'est un lu Modem, donc de la majorit  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Gunny

> Un autre sujet du moment, la rforme de l'apprentissage : https://www.latribune.fr/economie/fr...ur-767951.html
> 
> Sur le papier, tout cela semble une bonne chose, vu de loin, mais je suis peu inform des ralits actuelles de l'apprentissage sur le terrain. Il y a des connaisseurs du dossier ici ?


Il y a un tout petit peu de bon (limite d'ge, salaire notamment), mais dans l'ensemble j'ai beaucoup de petites alarmes qui s'allument  la lecture. Grer l'ducation nationale ( n'importe quel niveau) avec une "logique de march" ne me semble absolument pas souhaitable.




> Les partenaires sociaux "co-criront" les diplmes professionnels de l'Etat pour correspondre davantage aux besoins en comptences des entreprises.


Je voudrais bien voir quel problme c'est sens rsoudre. Je n'ai jamais entendu de bote se plaindre que les diplmes actuels ne sont pas adapts. De plus le sous-entendu que les instituts de formation voluent dans leur tour d'ivoire  part du monde du travail est simplement faux, les contacts sont trs troits (ce qui est logique bien entendu, c'est leur raison d'tre). a me semble personnellement une excuse pour que les cots de formation des entreprises (i.e sur des trucs relativement spcifiques) soient absorbs par l'ducation nationale. La modification du budget fait que la branche professionnelle tient les tablissements par les couilles (i.e "vous allez faire exactement ce qu'on vous dit de faire ou bien on n'embauchera pas vos apprentis, et au revoir votre budget").




> Le gouvernement a galement souhait lever certains freins  l'apprentissage. Cette formation sera dornavant ouverte aux jeunes jusqu' 30, et non plus 26 ans aujourd'hui. Elle sera accessible tout au long de l'anne et non plus seulement pendant les quatre derniers mois de l'anne, selon le cycle scolaire.
> 
> Les apprentis de 16  20 ans verront leur rmunration augmenter de 30 euros par mois. Tous ceux de plus de 18 ans bnficieront d'une aide de 500 euros pour passer leur permis de conduire.


C'est une bonne chose. Dans une socit o de plus en plus de gens changent d'orientation pendant la vingtaine, limiter l'ge est selon moi une mesure obsolte. L'augmentation est une bonne chose, la rmunration dans cette tranche d'ge tant minuscule. L'aide au permis est aussi bienvenue. Pour autant que je prfrera qu'il y ait des efforts faits pour les transports en commun et le vlo, avoir une voiture est un besoin rel pour trouver du boulot aujourd'hui, et le permis est cher.




> Les indicateurs de performance - taux d'insertion dans l'emploi, de succs au diplme, de poursuite d'tudes de chaque CFA et de chaque lyce professionnel - seront galement rendus publics.


Pas forcment un mal en soi mais je vois trs bien la technique : diviser pour mieux rgner. Si les CFA et lyces sont trop occups  se faire la guerre entre eux pour avoir des bons chiffres (et ils le seront, sinon ils perdront leurs budgets), ils ne feront pas bloc contre les futures attaques du gouvernement. Cela va aussi ghettoser de plus en plus les tablissement se trouvant dans des zones dfavorises. De plus rendre les chiffres publics c'est bien, mais sans analyse ou solution derrire, c'est vraiment de la comptition malsaine.




> Point sensible avec certains syndicats, le passage obligatoire et pralable devant les prud'hommes pour rompre le contrat d'apprentissage aprs 45 jours sera supprim.


Parce que le petit jeune sait tout  fait se dfendre tout seul s'il se fait virer... Cadeau pour les entreprises pourries (il y en a) qui n'auront plus peur de traiter leurs apprentis comme du btail.




> Une certification de matre d'apprentissage sera finalement cre. Elle sera accessible par la formation professionnelle ou la reconnaissance des acquis de l'exprience. Le rapport de synthse sur la concertation de l'apprentissage de France Stratgie, allait cependant plus loin en recommandant de leur verser une indemnisation minimale.


Pourquoi pas.


Donc en conclusion : une rforme bien librale qui menotte l'ducation nationale uniquement au profit des entreprises qui ne respectent pas les rgles du jeu. On va permettre aux entreprises (surtout le grosses, l d'o doit venir les ides...) d'avoir de la main duvre pas cher et dj forme aux frais du contribuable, et de les jeter comme des kleenex aprs. Non seulement a ne va pas amliorer le chmage, mais a ne va mme pas amliorer la situation des entreprises (surtout les PME) : en grosse majorit, elles n'embauche pas car elles manquent de commandes, pas parce qu'un employ c'est trop cher ou que les jeunes ne savent rien faire.

----------


## Grogro

Retour sur les emprunts toxiques : http://www.lemonde.fr/les-decodeurs/...2_4355770.html

----------


## Grogro

> Il y a un tout petit peu de bon (limite d'ge, salaire notamment), mais dans l'ensemble j'ai beaucoup de petites alarmes qui s'allument  la lecture. Grer l'ducation nationale ( n'importe quel niveau) avec une "logique de march" ne me semble absolument pas souhaitable.


Ce n'est pas l'ducation nationale mais la formation professionnelle. L'ducation, c'est du long terme et c'est un bien public immatriel. La formation professionnel rpond  un besoin immdiat. Ce qui peut devenir problmatique si la formation dure trois ans pour un besoin  l'instant t.





> Je voudrais bien voir quel problme c'est sens rsoudre. Je n'ai jamais entendu de bote se plaindre que les diplmes actuels ne sont pas adapts. De plus le sous-entendu que les instituts de formation voluent dans leur tour d'ivoire  part du monde du travail est simplement faux, les contacts sont trs troits (ce qui est logique bien entendu, c'est leur raison d'tre). a me semble personnellement une excuse pour que les cots de formation des entreprises (i.e sur des trucs relativement spcifiques) soient absorbs par l'ducation nationale. La modification du budget fait que la branche professionnelle tient les tablissements par les couilles (i.e "vous allez faire exactement ce qu'on vous dit de faire ou bien on n'embauchera pas vos apprentis, et au revoir votre budget").


Tu regardes le dossier avec la vision d'un ingnieur, je pense plutt que le problme concerne des mtiers spcifiques en tension dont l'enseignement peut trs bien tre bien trop thorique ou en dcalage avec les pratiques industrielles. Des formations d'artisanat ou d'ouvriers qualifis pour des mtiers souvent mieux rmunrs que nos jobs de prestas pays au lance-pierre. Que des bureaucrates se confrontent au rel et  une obligation de rsultats ce n'est pas un mal. 

Car si la difficult n1 de toute entreprise c'est videmment la demande atone, la difficult n2 est de trouver un candidat ayant une formation adquate.

----------


## Invit

> Tu regardes le dossier avec la vision d'un ingnieur, je pense plutt que le problme concerne des mtiers spcifiques en tension dont l'enseignement peut trs bien tre bien trop thorique ou en dcalage avec les pratiques industrielles. Des formations d'artisanat ou d'ouvriers qualifis pour des mtiers souvent mieux rmunrs que nos jobs de prestas pays au lance-pierre. Que des bureaucrates se confrontent au rel et  une obligation de rsultats ce n'est pas un mal. 
> 
> Car si la difficult n1 de toute entreprise c'est videmment la demande atone, la difficult n2 est de trouver un candidat ayant une formation adquate.


 prendre avec des pincettes (c'est ce que j'entend autour de moi), je ne crois pas que a concerne l'apprentissage non plus. La collaboration entre les CFA et les entreprises est dj troite. L o les CFA gardent la main, c'est sur le socle commun/la culture gnrale. Il pourrait tre intressant d'ouvrir des sections en fonction des besoins du moment, par contre (je ne sais pas si c'est inclus dans la rforme).
D'aprs ce que je sais, il y a deux problmes principaux : 1) des gamins qui arrivent trop jeunes et pas assez motivs, et 2) des patrons qui recherchent de la main d'uvre intrimaire low cost. Je crois par contre que c'est une minorit dans les deux cas. Donc, je pense que la certification de matre d'apprentissage peut tre une trs bonne mesure. Il ne serait pas inutile d'envisager une slection  l'entre des CFA ou (surtout et avant tout) un systme d'orientation plus efficace.

----------


## ddoumeche

Le mdaill Fields du gouvernement du petit timonier voque l'enseignement des mathmatiques  Singapour. France Culture fait un sujet sur l'volution de l'enseignement en France, ou comment passer d'un niveau d'excellence au plus bas du mdiocre en a peine 30 ans.

https://www.franceculture.fr/science...-nuls-en-maths 

Pour rsumer, on est pass d'un systme scolaire qui faisait des mathmatiques la discipline de slection reine a une discipline sacrifie (suppression de 56% du programme, perte du nombre d'heures correspondant). Pour une discipline utilise dans toutes les sciences exactes, il n'est gure tonnant que cela coince.

----------


## Mat.M

> Pour rsumer, on est pass d'un systme scolaire qui faisait des mathmatiques la discipline de slection reine a une discipline sacrifie (suppression de 56% du programme, perte du nombre d'heures correspondant). Pour une discipline utilise dans toutes les sciences exactes, il n'est gure tonnant que cela coince.


je vais me faire har mais pour moi les maths ne sont pas une finalit existentielle c'est plutt une boite  outil  ::aie:: 
Une boite  outil pour rsoudre des problmes numriques comme par exemple construire un jeu vido...
Sauf si on veut faire videmment de la recherche fondamentale dans les maths.

Et puis Alain Badiou dans un des ses livres en fait l'loge..

Ensuite comme je l'ai dj cris sur ce forum on tente d'imposer par la contrainte sociale et ducative une discipline dont on ne mesure pas toujours la quintessence..
c'est comme si je voulais faire du curling alors que je prfre l'escrime. ::mouarf::

----------


## Grogro

> je vais me faire har mais pour moi les maths ne sont pas une finalit existentielle c'est plutt une boite  outil 
> Une boite  outil pour rsoudre des problmes numriques comme par exemple construire un jeu vido...
> Sauf si on veut faire videmment de la recherche fondamentale dans les maths.


Donner du sens  un enseignement des mathmatiques rest trop bourbakiste et trop abstrait en rsolvant des problmes concret. Puis en apprenant l'abstraction  partir du concret.

Cette fois le chmage recule rellement, selon les normes internationales du BIT : http://www.lepoint.fr/economie/le-ta...2195140_28.php

----------


## Grogro

Je ne sais pas du tout dans quel sujet proposer cet article. Jean-Pierre Le Goff sur l'hritage impossible de mai 68 : http://www.liberation.fr/debats/2018...-sorti_1629727

----------


## ddoumeche

> je vais me faire har mais pour moi les maths ne sont pas une finalit existentielle c'est plutt une boite  outil 
> Une boite  outil pour rsoudre des problmes numriques comme par exemple construire un jeu vido...
> Sauf si on veut faire videmment de la recherche fondamentale dans les maths.
> 
> Et puis Alain Badiou dans un des ses livres en fait l'loge..


Tu vas avoir du mal  faire de l'informatique si tu n'as pas le niveau en math, _a forciori_ du jeu vido ou la rflexion abstraite et mathmatiques sont trs pousses.

Et que dit Alain Badiou ?




> Donner du sens  un enseignement des mathmatiques rest trop bourbakiste et trop abstrait en rsolvant des problmes concret. Puis en apprenant l'abstraction  partir du concret.
> 
> Cette fois le chmage recule rellement, selon les normes internationales du BIT : http://www.lepoint.fr/economie/le-ta...2195140_28.php


Le concret en mathmatique se fait jusqu'au collgue, on est ensuite forcment dans l'abstraction. Les applications se trouve dans les autres disciplines : physique, chimie, conomie, informatique, logique (donc philosophie).

----------


## MiaowZedong

> Donner du sens  un enseignement des mathmatiques rest trop bourbakiste et trop abstrait en rsolvant des problmes concret. Puis en apprenant l'abstraction  partir du concret.
> 
> Cette fois le chmage recule rellement, selon les normes internationales du BIT : http://www.lepoint.fr/economie/le-ta...2195140_28.php


Je maintiens qu'en pure logique cyclique, cela n'a rien d'tonnant et n'est donc pas li  un "miracle Macron". 




> Je ne sais pas du tout dans quel sujet proposer cet article. Jean-Pierre Le Goff sur l'hritage impossible de mai 68 : http://www.liberation.fr/debats/2018...-sorti_1629727


Mai '68, c'est effectivement le dbut de la dgnrescence de la gauche.  commencer par la "trahison" du PC, puis l'entre massive des "bobos" dans un mouvement qui avait prcdement conserv un caractre ouvrier pour aboutir  une forme de dlire utopique qui a fait sa paix avec le capitalisme, mais fait passer "la nature" avant l'humain et rige le victimisme en norme morale.

----------


## Invit

> mais fait passer "la nature" avant l'humain et rige le victimisme en norme morale.


a vient de mai 68 ? J'tais convaincue que a nous venait directement des hippies amricains.

----------


## MiaowZedong

> a vient de mai 68 ? J'tais convaincue que a nous venait directement des hippies amricains.


Sachant que c'est une tendance globale et que mai '68 en tait une manifestation Franaise. "Sous les pavs la plage" et "il est interdit d'interdire" valent bien tout les slogans hippies  :;):

----------


## Ryu2000

> a vient de mai 68 ? J'tais convaincue que a nous venait directement des hippies amricains.


Perso je ne sais pas de quand a vient, mais je sais qu'il y a une explosion des gens qui se sentent "victimis" et c'est ultra pnible.
Faut arrter les conneries et revenir sur terre au bout d'un moment. (c'est quoi ce projet de vouloir tre une victime ?)
Il y a eu plein de Meme pour illustrer le fait qu'aujourd'hui, quoi que tu dises, il y aura toujours un connard qui viendra chouiner parce qu'il se sent agresser ou je sais pas quoi...


Les gens qui se sentent offens veulent diviser, ils veulent faire plein de sous groupe.
On perd de la libert dexpression...




> Sachant que c'est une tendance globale


Ouais d'ailleurs 1967 c'est une grosse anne pour le Rock Psychdlique (et toute la musique en fait), il y a eu des albums de :
- The Doors
- The Who
- The Jefferson Airplane
- The Velvet Underground
- The Jimi Hendrix Experience
- Cream
- The Mothers
- Buffalo Springfield
- The Mamas and the Papas
- The Turtles
- The Rolling Stones
- The Beatles

----------


## Invit

> Sachant que c'est une tendance globale et que mai '68 en tait une manifestation Franaise. "Sous les pavs la plage" et "il est interdit d'interdire" valent bien tout les slogans hippies


En est-tu sr ? Je demande parce que ce n'est pas mon impression (sans avoir vcu mai 68). C'tait une manifestation principalement parisienne. "Sous les pavs c'est la plage et le bitume c'est mon paysage"  ::D: 
Je peux me tromper, mais il me semble que cet aspect du mouvement hippie "nature" est arriv plus tard et par la province (je ne suis mme pas certaine qu'il tait dj bien prsent aux US  ce moment-l).  fouiller.

----------


## Ryu2000

> (je ne suis mme pas certaine qu'il tait dj bien prsent aux US  ce moment-l)


Mais si !!!
1967 et l't de l'amour a vous dit rien ?

La chanson San Francisco de Scott McKenzie (un membre de The Mamas & The Papas) c'tait de 1967 :
San Francisco (Be Sure to Wear Flowers in Your Hair)

Mais 1968 en France c'est pas une grve d'ouvrier qui a t suivi par des tudiants, ou inversement mais en tout cas il y a des usines qui ne tournaient pas parce que les ouvriers taient en grve.
Au final Mai 1968 c'tait un truc anti De Gaulle, alors que lui au moins se battait contre les USA, c'tait un bon.

C'tait aussi  cette poque les femmes se battaient pour la pilule (les hommes ne se sont pas beaucoup battu pour devenir strile momentanment ^^).
Et il y avait l'autre Daniel Cohn-Bendit :

----------


## Invit

> Mais si !!!
> 1967 et l't de l'amour a vous dit rien ?


Oui mais (dsole d'insister) a c'est le peace and love et le psyche, le LSD n'est pas le prod le plus naturel du monde  ::D: 
Je crois que c'est peu aprs que le retour  la nature est arriv.

----------


## Mat.M

> Puis en apprenant l'abstraction  partir du concret.


oui d'accord mais l'abstrait ne tient pas seulement que de l'apprentissage des mathmatiques...

1-Encore faut-il se mettre d'accord sur ce qu'est la conception abstraite d'une chose..parce que par dfinition ce qui est abstrait n'est pas concret  ::mrgreen:: 

ce que je conois dans mon esprit donc ce qui tient du conceptuel n'est pas forcment le conceptuel des autres... ::aie:: 

Fort de cette rflexon, si le conceptuel  (abstrait donc ) des uns n'est pas le mme que celui des autres cela peut entrainer des erreurs dans la conception d'un projet (notamment dans un projet informatique )

Affirmer que tout concept abstrait et sa manipulation relve des mathmatiques c'est quelque part affirmer que tout est donc gr par des axiomes mathmatiques dans l'univers, c'est la vision du dterminisme absolu
Je pense au livre de Max Tengmark "Our Mathematical Universe"
Bon on peut y croire ou pas mais moi je suis sceptique l-dessus

2-Pour aller plus loin si on s'en tient  des questions fondamentales comme l'existence du divin que l'on soit athe ou pas- j'emploie le mot "divin" pour dsigner Dieu mais comme concept exclusivement abstrait-ceci ne tient pas forcment du rationnel.

C'est comme si on voulait mettre quelque chose qui suppose l'adhsion  celui qui croit au divin ( bref le credo ) en quation...
une quation c'est deux parties spares par le signe gal, il faut donc que les parties gauches et droites peu importe l'expression et la manire dont c'est crit soient strictement et rigoureusement gales...

cependant je dis Grce je dis Grce mais cette mesure si elle est bnfique c'est tant mieux autant prendre des mesures qui apportent des rsultats concrets.




> Cette fois le chmage recule rellement, selon les normes internationales du BIT : http://www.lepoint.fr/economie/le-ta...2195140_28.php


imposture totale du gouvernement et de E Macron qui verrouille toute communication , d'ailleurs il a ject les journalistes de la salle de presse de l'Elyse qui va servir  des runions  la place.

Tout a c'est du pipeau pour rassurer les individus et donner de la confiance aux chefs d'entreprise.
Il y a certainement du vrai dans tous ces chiffres mais le gouvernement actuel n'a qu'un seul but c'est que les gens qui retrouvent un emploi se disent que tout va bien pour plus consommer et prendre des crdits sur le dos.
Et tout a pour crer de la croissance conomique du PIB sur de l'endettement surtout priv ( qui au passage apporte plus de TVA  l'tat. )

----------


## Mat.M

> Et que dit Alain Badiou ?


euhh je ne sais pas c'est un des nombreux livres qu'il faudrait lire je l'ai un peu feuillet dans une librairie

----------


## Mat.M

> Le concret en mathmatique se fait jusqu'au collgue, on est ensuite forcment dans l'abstraction. Les applications se trouve dans les autres disciplines : physique, chimie, conomie, informatique, logique (donc philosophie).


d'accord c'est bien beau de nous parler d'abstraction mais encore faut-il dfinir ce qu'est une chose...
puisque l'abstraction c'est la reprsentation mentale d'une chose concrte ou pas..
une chose bref un concept peut exister dans la tte comme il peut exister dans la ralit

voil quelques vidos en anglais

----------


## MiaowZedong

> En est-tu sr ? Je demande parce que ce n'est pas mon impression (sans avoir vcu mai 68). C'tait une manifestation principalement parisienne. "Sous les pavs c'est la plage et le bitume c'est mon paysage"


Oui et non, avec 11 millions de grvistes en France Mai '68 dpasse largement le cadre de l'le-de-France, _a fortiori_ du Paris universitaire. Bien sr, parce que dans la France moderne Paris domine, le devant de la scne a t exclusivement Parisien. Mais c'est un phnomne national et qui n'tait pas limit aux tudiants (mme si, encore une fois, ce sont eux qui en sont devenus leaders). C'tait mme un phnomne international,  mettre en parallle avec (par exemple) les vnements qui ont marque la convention Dmocrate d'aot 68 aux tats-Unis (et tout cet t, pas seulement  Chicago); et la victoire de Nixon aux prsidentielles US correspond  la chambre "bleu CRS" en Juin '68.

D'ailleurs, dans l'historiographie Anglo-Saxonne, 1968 est considre comme une anne charnire, pas seulement en France.

Si je n'ai pas vcu Mai '68, j'ai milit  l'extrme-gauche et entendu pas mal de discours nostalgiques dessus  :;): 



> Je peux me tromper, mais il me semble que cet aspect du mouvement hippie "nature" est arriv plus tard et par la province (je ne suis mme pas certaine qu'il tait dj bien prsent aux US  ce moment-l).  fouiller.


Cet aspect est trs ancien, ce qui a suivi '68 c'est le passage en _mainstream_ et surtout dans la gauche d'ides "cologistes". Pour rester dans les exemples Franais, si tu lis Cline, la misanthropie cologiste est dj l, sauf qu' l'poque c'tait une ide d'extrme-droite, associe au romantisme fasciste (Cline tait fasciste, d'ailleurs). L'ide  fait son chemin chez les hippies/soixante-huitards et se retrour sur le devant de la scne dans les '70s si ce n'est avant. 

Et oui, le LSD est une drogue de synthse, mais si les cologistes avaient peur de la contradiction a se saurait...

----------


## Ryu2000

> Oui mais (dsole d'insister) a c'est le peace and love et le psyche, le LSD n'est pas le prod le plus naturel du monde


Je vous demande pardon, j'avais mal compris, moi je parlais du Peace & Love, je ne savais pas qu'il tait question d'LSD.
Cela dit a marche aussi.
Il y avait un slogan "Can You Pass The Acid Test"  cette poque, donc ils prenaient dj des trucs.

LSD - Usage hallucinogne

Dans l'album de 1967 "Sgt. Pepper's Lonely Hearts Club Band" des Beatles il y a la chanson Lucy in the Sky with Diamond, qui est une chanson inspir d'un dessin du fils de John Lennon et c'est marrant parce que a fait "LSD".
Dans l'album de 1967 "Are You Experienced" de The Jimi Hendrix Experience il y a la chanson "Purple Haze" et c'tait du LSD :
Purple Haze - Meaning

----------


## Zirak

D'ailleurs, petit HS :

en parlant de hippies, de LSD, et des annes post-68 / annes 70, quelqu'un a dj lu du Hunter S. Thompson ? Ca vaut le coup ? 

Comme beaucoup de monde, j'ai vu le film de Terry Gilliam inspir d'un de ses bouquins, mais je me demandais ce que donnait le reste de son oeuvre.

----------


## Jon Shannow

En parlant de mai 68, ne pas oublier le "Printemps de Prague" qui est galement une rplique des secousses sociales qui ont fait trembler les socits du monde entier.
Aprs, en bien ou en mal, chacun ira de sa petite conviction.

----------


## el_slapper

Pour Mai 68, mon pre tait en prpa  Grenoble, et il tait tellement coup du monde qu'il a juste remarqu que ses collgues avaient disparu, et cess de bosser. Lui il a continu, et il a eu le concours de centrale Paris raduc grce  a. Ma mre tait au Lyce Franais de Sao Paulo, et elle a eu la visite de 68ards qui venaient leur expliquer ce que c'tait la rvolution. Le gars a fait un flop. Le Brsil,  l'poque, tait assez dictatorial, et les fils de bonne famille qui frquentaient ce lyce, et qui taient objectivement protgs, n'avaient pas envie de se faire flinguer pour une cause qui n'tait pas la leur.

Donc oui, a a t national et mondial. Mais avec de fortes variation locales. Au Brsil, c'est surtout pass par le tropicalisme, plus par la culture que par la politique, par exemple(ce qui explique aussi le flop des visiteurs de Sao Paulo, qui n'avaient pas compris que si ils avaient fait l-bas ce qu'ils avaient fait ici, ils auraient fini au poteau).

----------


## Grogro

Sarko plaait donc ses ministres sur coute, ce qui n'tonnera personne : http://www.lepoint.fr/politique/la-c...2196045_20.php

Et ses ministres n'taient pas dupes.

----------


## Ryu2000

Dsol, c'est HS, mais o est-ce qu'on peut parler du parlement ?
Le Parlement franais donne son feu vert  la rforme de laccs  luniversit



> Dans la matine, par 49 voix contre 13, lAssemble nationale a donn son ultime feu vert au projet de loi sur l'orientation et la russite des tudiants, qui vise notamment  supprimer le tirage au sort et  rduire le taux dchec en premire anne  luniversit.


Il parait que sur 577 dputs, il n'y en avait que 66 de prsent.

----------


## Ryu2000

> L'Insee dcide d'intgrer le trafic de drogue dans le calcul de la croissance et du PIB


Je pensais que cette information avait eu droit  son propre topic, elle est norme !

Une petite vido qui en parle :


Olivier Delamarche est un conomiste qui est dou dans son mtier.
Il y a un texte  partir de 4:20.
En gros a dit qu'augmenter le PIB avec du vent, va avoir des effets ngatifs sur nous. Au Royaume Uni ils ont estim que le march de la drogue reprsentait 13,5 milliards d', si la France dcrtait le mme nombre a reprsenterait 0,6% de PIB en plus (sachant que la croissance de 2017 est de 1,9 (a reprsente 31,58%)).
Les consquences de l'augmentation de la croissance sont :
- Elle va permettre  l'tat de s'endetter encore plus (sans avoir cr de nouvelles entres fiscales)
- Les pouvoirs publique lutteront moins contre la drogue, car elle est excellente pour la croissance
- Votre banquier va essayer de vous vendre des produits financiers risqus (comme d'habitude) parce que "la croissance est l, il faut que vous en profitiez !"
- Les impts vont augmenter

Aprs ce sera la prostitution, et aprs ils trouveront autre chose.
Si au moins il y avait une taxe sur la drogue et la prostitution...

----------


## Zirak

> Les consquences de l'augmentation de la croissance sont :
> - Elle va permettre  l'tat de s'endetter encore plus (sans avoir cr de nouvelles entres fiscales)
> *- Les pouvoirs publique lutteront moins contre la drogue, car elle est excellente pour la croissance*
> - Votre banquier va essayer de vous vendre des produits financiers risqus (comme d'habitude) parce que "la croissance est l, il faut que vous en profitiez !"
> - Les impts vont augmenter


C'est d'ailleurs ce que l'on constate avec les amendes pour le cannabis (et puis c'est pas comme si c'est toi qui tait venu en parler en plus). :p

----------


## Ryu2000

> C'est d'ailleurs ce que l'on constate avec les amendes pour le cannabis


Moi je cite simplement la vido...

Cela dit c'est une faon de moins lutter, le message c'est "Vous ne risquez plus de vous retrouver au tribunal pour avoir consomm du cannabis maintenant c'est une simple amende, comme si vous vous tiez mal gar".
La punition est plus faible qu'avant, mais plus automatique aussi..., cette amende pourrait rapporter un peu d'argent  l'tat.

Les policiers ont pas de chance, dj ils devaient racketter les automobilistes avec les radars mobiles et maintenant ils devront mettre des amendes  ceux qui fument des joints...
a ne doit pas tre marrant... Mais bon tant pis, il faut bien bosser.

----------


## halaster08

> Les policiers ont pas de chance, dj ils devaient racketter les automobilistes avec les radars mobiles  *faire respecter la loi* et maintenant ils devront mettre des amendes  ceux qui fument des joints *faire respecter la loi* ...


Fixed!

edit: Petites astuces pour viter ce "racket" trois-astuces-imparables-pour-eviter-l-amende

----------


## Ryu2000

> Fixed!


Des policiers dmasqus aprs avoir masqu des radars
Certains policiers vivent mal le fait d'avoir  enlever un point et donner une amende  une personne qui a t retenu  51km/h au lieu de 50km/h.
En plus a va passer de 90 km/h  80 km/h et a fait bien chier tous les automobilistes...
a va faire un paquet d'amende en plus.
Quand Edouard Philippe se faisait retirer son permis pour excs de vitesse, et rendait le tout public

En plus il y a une grosse pression mise sur les policiers pour raliser du chiffre.
Ils pourraient faire quelque chose de plus constructifs que donner des amendes pour des dlits mineurs...

En fait c'est encore pire, je crois que des entreprises prives pourront flasher les automobilistes bientt.
Le ct positif c'est que a librera les policiers, le ct ngatif c'est que des gens vont s'enrichir en faisant de la dlation. (selon comme on interprte)

----------


## DevTroglodyte

> Certains policiers vivent mal le fait d'avoir  enlever un point et donner une amende  une personne qui a t retenu  51km/h au lieu de 50km/h.


Vu qu'ils prennent une marge d'erreur pour retenir une vitesse, la personne en question tait a bien plus de 51km/h au compteur pour que le PV ait t rdig pour cette vitesse l. Et si le policier le vit si mal, je suis pas certain que quelqu'un le sache, s'il zappe un PV pour excs de vitesse...

----------


## Ryu2000

> je suis pas certain que quelqu'un le sache, s'il zappe un PV pour excs de vitesse...


Ouais mais d'un ct il y a la dictature du chiffre.
De grosse pression sont appliqu sur les policiers pour qu'ils donnent un maximum d'amendes.
Par contre un radar automatique peut te prendre avec une vitesse retenue de 51 km/h.

Bref, ce n'est pas le sujet ! Il faut rcentrer la conversation.
L l'histoire c'est que les pays de l'UE comment  prendre la drogue, puis le prostitution dans le calcul de leur PIB et a pose des problmes...
Il faut arrter de faire croire que la croissance repart, c'est totalement faux !
Les impts augmentes, des taxes sont cr, et vous ne ragissez pas...

----------


## halaster08

> Certains policiers vivent mal le fait d'avoir  enlever un point et donner une amende  une personne qui a t retenu  51km/h au lieu de 50km/h.


Sauf que quand t'es retenu  51 c'est que tu tais au minimum  56 (ils enlvent toujours au moins 5 km/h  cause de la marge d'erreur de l'appareil) du coup a fait une diffrence d'au moins 10% par rapport au maximum autoris ce qui n'est pas rien.



> En plus a va passer de 90 km/h  80 km/h et a fait bien chier tous les automobilistes...
> a va faire un paquet d'amende en plus.


Et des accidents moins graves voire moins d'accidents.

----------


## DevTroglodyte

> Par contre un radar automatique peut te prendre avec une vitesse retenue de 51 km/h.


Oui. Mais a veut dire que ton compteur indiquait plus de 55-60km/h. Du coup je ne vois pas le souci. Dura lex sed lex.

----------


## ManusDei

Je me demande si Balkany et Cahuzac devraient pas essayer la mme ligne de dfense, par rapport au budget de l'Etat on peut dire qu'ils ont rien vol donc franchement faudrait les librer et leur filer de l'argent pour tous les tracas qu'ils ont subit. 400 millions d'euros chacun, comme Tapie.

----------


## halaster08

> Je me demande si Balkany et Cahuzac devraient pas essayer la mme ligne de dfense


La mme ligne de dfense que qui ?

----------


## Gooby

> Olivier Delamarche est un conomiste *qui est dou dans son mtier.*


Pourquoi ds le dbut de ton post je n'ai plus envie de te lire. C'est une tentative trs maladroite de donner du crdit  ton propos; tu utilises cette mthode trs frquemment. Tu invoques sans arrt l'argument d'autorit, mais quand bien mme cet conomiste serait qualifi ce n'est pas comme cela qu'il faut que tu prsentes la chose. 

Soit tu ne nous dis rien et tu nous laisses nous mme tudier le fond de son propos sans encenser la forme (donc ici l'conomiste); soit tu nous donnes quelques rfrences solides sur ses travaux sans prendre partie afin de dmontrer que le tmoignage que tu prsentes ici est pertinent. 

Moi je dis a c'est pour toi, ta faon de prsenter les choses te dessert, d'autant plus du fait de ta rputation sur ce forum.

Et puis un peu d'humilit sert encore mieux  faire passer la pilule. "Que pensez vous de son discours?" (plutt que "regarder cet homme dit des choses qui vont dans le sens de ma pense, il a forcment raison") Je caricature  peine ta faon de procder.

Et puis cette humilit dans ta prsentation de faits/tmoignages t'aidera toi aussi  te remettre en question. En posant la question  ton interlocuteur, tu rentre toi mme dans le processus d'analyse et de questionnement. Aprs tout, mme si ce que dit ce tmoignage va dans le sens de ma pense, est-il juste et pertinent?

Tu (et les gens en gnral) ont une tendance  toujours remettre en question ce qui va  l'encontre de leurs convictions, et ont la fcheuse habitude de gober rapidement ce qui sert leur propos. Si tu veux tre plus convaincant et plus sr de tes convictions, il faut autant que faire se peut se placer d'un point de vue sceptique  toutes informations ou tmoignages que tu rencontres. Doute de tout, et ainsi, ton cheminement de pense n'en sera que plus solide et plus construit.

Personnellement, c'est sur ce forum que je me suis exerc  cet gymnastique intellectuel, grce  quelques intervenants que je trouvais pertinents. Je remercie Rod et fcharton, qui part leur dbat idologique, m'ont permis de remettre en cause mes convictions.

La premire chose que tu dois faire si tu dois tayer ton opinion, la mrir, la consolider, ce n'est pas de lire tout ce qui va dans son sens, c'est mme tout l'inverse. Tu dois lire, comprendre, analyser tout ce qui ne va pas dans ton sens, pour essayer de comprendre comment les gens peuvent avoir une opinion diffrente de la tienne et quel est le cheminement de pens qui leur a permis de penser comme ils le font. Si tu le fais de faon honnte, tu en viendras mme parfois  changer d'opinion sur certaines choses. En tout cas, tu seras mieux  mme  dmonter l'argumentaire de la partie adverse.

Pardon pour la parenthse. D'autant plus que je ne suis pas un bon exemple de ce que je dcris.

----------


## Ryu2000

> C'est une tentative trs maladroite de donner du crdit  ton propos


Ok, je vous demande pardon, je n'aurais pas du dire a.
J'aurai du dire un truc comme : "analyste financier, prsident-fondateur de la socit de gestion de portefeuille Platinium Gestion. Il est spcialis en analyse macro-conomique et gestion de portefeuille".

C'est parce que dans une autre vido Olivier Perrin dit qu'Olivier Delamarche est un bon conomiste et j'ai du le rpter...
J'aime bien Olivier Delamarche, c'est dommage que BFM Buziness ait arrt de l'inviter, c'tait chouette.

----------


## Gooby

> Ok, je vous demande pardon, je n'aurais pas du dire a.
> J'aurai du dire un truc comme : "analyste financier, prsident-fondateur de la socit de gestion de portefeuille Platinium Gestion. Il est spcialis en analyse macro-conomique et gestion de portefeuille".


J'ose esprer que tu ne t'es pas arrt aux 3 premires lignes de mon post. Ce n'est qu'un exemple. Ce qui est important c'est la suite.

----------


## Invit

> J'ose esprer que tu ne t'es pas arrt aux 3 premires lignes de mon post. Ce n'est qu'un exemple. Ce qui est important c'est la suite.


Ayant lui mme avou qu'il s'en foutait de l'opinion des autres dans un autre sujet, je pense que si...

----------


## ManusDei

> La mme ligne de dfense que qui ?


Si tre flash  51km/h au lieu de 50km/h c'est rien, avoir dtourn ou cacher quelques millions d'euros sur les milliards d'euros que reprsente le budget de l'Etat c'est rien non plus. 
En plus je suis sr que les agents des impts sont trs tristes  l'ide d'embter des gens pour si peu d'argent (ou pas).

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Si tre flash  51km/h au lieu de 50km/h c'est rien, avoir dtourn ou cacher quelques millions d'euros sur les milliards d'euros que reprsente le budget de l'Etat c'est rien non plus. 
> En plus je suis sr que les agents des impts sont trs tristes  l'ide d'embter des gens pour si peu d'argent (ou pas).


Ok ! Du coup je comprends ton post prcdent, qui semblait arriver comme un cheveu sur la soupe.  ::mouarf::

----------


## Grogro

> Pourquoi ds le dbut de ton post je n'ai plus envie de te lire. C'est une tentative trs maladroite de donner du crdit  ton propos; tu utilises cette mthode trs frquemment. Tu invoques sans arrt l'argument d'autorit, mais quand bien mme cet conomiste serait qualifi ce n'est pas comme cela qu'il faut que tu prsentes la chose.


En fait cet conomiste est dit "qualifi" simplement parce que Ruy a l'impression qu'il va politiquement dans son sens. Ce qui n'est qu'en partie vrai d'ailleurs. C'est un argument d'autorit, mais c'est surtout un gros biais de confirmation.

----------


## Ryu2000

> qu'il va politiquement dans son sens.


C'est surtout parce que j'ai vu beaucoup de ses prdictions se relever tre vrai.
Et c'tait toujours trs sympa de le voir face  un conomiste du systme (ils disent tous que tout va bien, que l'conomie repart, etc mais lui est plus dans le rel et les faits).

Chez les conoclastes, il pensent tous diffremment, mais je les trouve tous intressants :
Les conoclastes

C'est plein de visions du monde qu'on ne voit quasiment jamais dans les mdias mainstream.

----------


## Invit

> En fait cet conomiste est dit "qualifi" simplement parce que Ruy a l'impression qu'il va politiquement dans son sens. Ce qui n'est qu'en partie vrai d'ailleurs. C'est un argument d'autorit, mais c'est surtout un gros biais de confirmation.


Tu dois pas tre fan de l'mission "C'est dans l'air"  ::aie::   ::mrgreen::

----------


## fredinkan

> En fait cet conomiste est dit "qualifi" simplement parce que Ruy a l'impression qu'il va politiquement dans son sens. Ce qui n'est qu'en partie vrai d'ailleurs. C'est un argument d'autorit, mais c'est surtout un gros biais de confirmation.


Le gros problme c'est qu'il y a normment de biais de confirmation dans les thread politique ici, et ceci quel que soit le ct duquel les rponses manent.

Certaines rponses faites  ryu donnent parfois l'impression d'tre faites trop vite, car elles sont quelques fois errones, incompltes ou biaises.
Le souci c'est qu'il en joue.

C'est bien l'inconvnient de ce qu'est devenu le forum, c'est plus un gros chat qu'autre chose. Il suffit de voir la longueur (et le court temps) des rponses.
Au final, les rponses ne sont pas suffisemment travailles.

On est malheureusement sur un sujet qui touche aux croyances et c'est clairement l o le plus de biais sont prsents.
Je vous laisse regarder cette trs bonne vido d'hygine mentale sur le sujet:

----------


## Zirak

> Le gros problme c'est qu'il y a normment de biais de confirmation dans les thread politique ici, et ceci quel que soit le ct duquel les rponses manent.
> 
> Certaines rponses faites  ryu donnent parfois l'impression d'tre faites trop vite, car elles sont quelques fois errones, incompltes ou biaises.


C'est pas faux.

Maintenant, outre le fait qu'une bonne partie d'entre nous rpond depuis le boulot (et du coup, on n'a pas toujours 5h pour rdiger une explication dtaille avec 10 sources claires et explicites fournies), c'est surtout que vu qu'il poste 150 messages par jour, sur X topics diffrents, le temps de rdiger une rponse parfaite, il aura dj changer 5 fois de sujet, remont 3 fois le topic en multipostant, etc. etc. 

Et le plus important de tout, pourquoi lui faire une rponse parfaite, alors que 9 fois sur 10, il ne la lira pas (ou pas entire), n'ira pas consulter les sources fournies, et surtout il n'y pigera strictement rien vu son niveau de lecture et de comprhension du franais ?  





> Le souci c'est qu'il en joue.


Non, il ne joue de rien, il ne comprend pas la moiti de ce qui se raconte ici.

Le souci c'est qu'il n'a rien  faire de ce que les autres racontent, qu'il n'est pas la pour dialoguer mais juste pour affirmer ses neries.

Et la pareil, pourquoi passer X heures  rdiger une rponse impec' alors que de toutes faons, il ne cherche pas  amliorer ses connaissances, ou sa faon de raisonner, ou affiner son point de vue sur tel ou tel sujet, et que de toutes faons, mme avec l'argumentation la plus parfaite du monde, a se finira en "je m'en fou, j'ai le droit de penser le contraire" ?

Mme si les rponses sont parfois incompltes ou biaises, elles sont largement suffisantes pour permettre  quiconque de creuser le sujet si l'envie lui en prend, il ne mrite absolument pas que l'on gche plus de temps pour lui (car oui, mme si je suis un des premiers  le faire, lui rpondre, c'est comme pisser dans un violon et c'est juste une perte de temps).

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Mme si les rponses sont parfois incompltes ou biaises, elles sont largement suffisantes pour permettre  quiconque de creuser le sujet si l'envie lui en prend, il ne mrite absolument pas que l'on gche plus de temps pour lui (car oui, mme si je suis un des premiers  le faire, lui rpondre, c'est comme pisser dans un violon et c'est juste une perte de temps).


Je rejoins compltement Zirak sur ce point. Et pour ma part, si je rponds (parfois trop vite ou trop simplement) c'est aussi parce que si personne ne rpond alors une personne lambda venant consulter ce forum, pourrait penser que si personne n'a ragit c'est que soit tout les membres du forum sont d'accord (et DVP passera pour un forum de gros dbiles congnitaux) soit que a doit tre vrai !  :8O:   ::aie:: 

Donc, c'est un peu notre devoir de forumeurs de DVP de rpondre  ses neries (et  celles de ses condisciples)

----------


## Ryu2000

Bon sinon, pour recentrer le dbat, parce que c'est n'importe ici... (si vous voulez parler d'une autre choses, aller dans le sujet appropri)
On peut parler de l'actualit de LREM, qui est trs riche en ce moment.

Une majorit pro-euthanasie se dessine dans les rangs LREM



> 156 dputs, essentiellement issus des rangs LREM, ont publi mercredi 28 fvrier dans le Monde une tribune pro-euthanasie.


Donc l c'est le dbat entre les religieux qui disent que la vie est sacre et que dcider de mourir est mal et ceux qui disent que leuthanasie peut mettre fin aux douleurs de vieux ou de paralyss (entre autres).

Ce sujet aura surement le droit  son topic dans le sus forum actualit :
UNE DPUT LREM DEMANDE  CE QUE LES ADRESSES IP SOIENT AFFICHES  CT DES COMMENTAIRES POSTS
Ils ne doivent pas connaitre les VPN, ou les rseaux publiques.

Lui c'est n'importe quoi :
Le dput LREM Aurlien Tach veut en finir avec la prfrence nationale dans le travail



> Dplorant que certains mtiers  ne sont pas ouverts aux trangers , il envisage la suppression de  taxes supplmentaires  payes par des chefs dentreprise quand ils recrutent des trangers rguliers.


Alors dj *il n'y a pas de prfrence nationale en France*,  aucun moment on ne vire les trangers en priorit lorsque a va mal.
J'ai dj expliqu qu'en Suisse si ya 2 personnes sur le mme poste, on aime bien garder le Suisse.
C'est protectionniste donc c'est bien. (de mon point de vue)

Quels mtiers sont rserv aux franais exactement ?

 l'Assemble, une dpute LREM monte au front contre la suppression des petites lignes SNCF



> "Vous avez vu les guignols d'En Marche? Ils sont tous avec le petit doigt sur la couture, ils doivent tous voter la mme chose". Lors de son dsormais fameux "cours"  l'EM Lyon, Laurent Wauquiez avait repris  son compte une critique rcurrente adresse aux dputs LREM,  savoir d'tre des dputs "godillots", adeptes jusqu'au-boutistes de la discipline de groupe. Reste que,  l'image de la future loi "asile et immigration" qui a provoqu un dbut de fronde au sein des adeptes de la start-up nation, la rforme  venir de la SNCF et les prconisations explosives du rapport Spinetta pourraient ouvrir un nouveau dbat en interne.


Apparemment pour une fois une dpute LREM n'est pas d'accord avec le reste du troupeau.
Elle a raison, il ne faut pas fermer les petits lignes peu frquent.
La SNCF est gr n'importe comment...

----------


## Zirak

> Bon sinon, pour recentrer le dbat, parce que c'est n'importe ici... (si vous voulez parler d'une autre choses, aller dans le sujet appropri)
> On peut parler de l'actualit de LREM, qui est trs riche en ce moment.


Ecoute petit pre, dj en tant que roi du HS, t'es pas le mieux plac pour nous dire o aller parler, et puis si on te gne, tu fais comme la dame a dit, et tu mets tout le monde en ignor.

----------


## Charvalos

> J'ai dj expliqu qu'en Suisse si ya 2 personnes sur le mme poste, on aime bien garder le Suisse.


Non.

Le nombre de frontaliers augmente chaque anne et ce n'est pas pour rien. Un Franais qui vient travailler chez nous sera moins cher qu'un Suisse.  un Franais, un patron peut lui donner 2'500-3'000/mois, il sera content l o ce mme patron devrait verser  l'ouvrier suisse, au minimum 4'000 CHF (soit environ 3,470) et je dis bien, au minimum. Et l, je ne parle mme pas d'une personne qui travaille  Genve o c'est encore + cher pour un Suisse.


Et ce n'est pas pour rien que des initiatives telles que celle-ci ont t accept dans notre pays et que cela explique, en partie, les relations assez froides, en ce moment, entre l'UE et nous.

----------


## Jon Shannow

Y avait un sketch, je crois que c'tait Desproges ou Coluche, enfin un bon, qui disait un truc du genre



> Si ceux qui parlent, ne parlait que de ce qu'ils connaissent, tu crois que le Pape parlerait des prservatifs ? Que Marchais parlerais du communisme ?


On pourrait l'adapter : Tu crois que Ryu parlerait.  ::ptdr::

----------


## Grogro

Et dire qu'en France le patronat subventionn hurle  la mort d'une seule voix parce qu'un SMIC  1200 euros nets c'est toujours trop pour eux, un ingnieur  2000 bruts, au statut cadre, c'est toujours trop. Un salaire mdian vers les 1600 nets c'est toujours trop.  ::ptdr::

----------


## MiaowZedong

> Et dire qu'en France le patronat subventionn hurle  la mort d'une seule voix parce qu'un SMIC  1200 euros nets c'est toujours trop pour eux, un ingnieur  2000 bruts, au statut cadre, c'est toujours trop. Un salaire mdian vers les 1600 nets c'est toujours trop.


En mme temps, invocation de Sismondi: si les patrons pouvaient produire sans salaris, ils en seraient bien aises ::ptdr::

----------


## ABCIWEB

> Et ce n'est pas pour rien que des initiatives telles que celle-ci ont t accept dans notre pays et que cela explique, en partie, les relations assez froides, en ce moment, entre l'UE et nous.


Oui enfin cela s'est termin par des dclarations de bonnes intentions si j'en crois la fin de ton article :



> Le 16 dcembre 2016, l'Assemble fdrale s'accorde sur un projet de loi d'application au terme duquel les entreprises suisses devront communiquer leurs offres de postes au service public de l'emploi avant de recruter un tranger  lorsque certains groupes de profession, domaines dactivits ou rgions conomiques enregistrent un taux de chmage suprieur  la moyenne . Aprs examen des candidatures proposes par ce service, les entreprises resteront libres de recruter le candidat de leur choix et n'auront pas  justifier leur dcision.


Finalement, le rsultat du vote populaire n'a pas t respect, une fois de plus. C'tait prvisible puisque l'Europe est un march commun conu pour favoriser les grandes entreprises par une rduction du cot du travail et donc une meilleure rentabilit sur le dos des salaris, soit en dlocalisant soit en recrutant des salaris trangers  moindre cot, souvent un mlange des deux.

De mme Macron qui se disait proccup de l'accroissement du nombre des travailleurs dtachs, n'a finalement pris qu'une mesurette plus symbolique que rellement contraignante pour les entreprises. 

Sous prtexte d'ouverture et de libert, il s'agit de mettre en concurrence tous les salaris de tous les pays pour dvelopper la culture du sacrifice et du moins disant social comme une rgle universelle, une nouvelle religion  laquelle les peuples doivent se convertir, notamment ceux qui avaient acquis quelques avantages pour vivre dcemment et sortir de la prcarit. C'est exactement l'idologie prne par Laurence Parisot, ancienne patronne du Medef : la vie est prcaire, pourquoi le travail et les salaires ne le seraient-ils pas ?

----------


## fredinkan

> Bon sinon, pour recentrer le dbat, parce que c'est n'importe ici


C'tait malheureusement trs bien plac dans le dbat, tant donn que pour dbattre il faut connatre (et ne pas se laisser emporter par) ses biais.
Va regarder la vido...




> Alors dj *il n'y a pas de prfrence nationale en France*,  aucun moment on ne vire les trangers en priorit lorsque a va mal.
> J'ai dj expliqu qu'en Suisse si ya 2 personnes sur le mme poste, on aime bien garder le Suisse.
> C'est protectionniste donc c'est bien. (de mon point de vue)





> [...]


Je crois que Charvalos a bien rpondu sur ce point, mais je rajouterai que beaucoup de suisses se braquent et "gueulent" sur les franais aussi pour 1 autre raison: Certains (peu nombreux) pensent tout savoir de la suisse, et se permettent des rflexion telles que les tiennes ryu. Et malheureusement a nuit au reste. En fait, exactement ce que relevait jon ..  ::):

----------


## Ryu2000

> Non.


Bon alors c'est pas prfrence nationale, c'est prfrence indigne, c'est la priorit  ceux qui vivent en Suisse et pas forcment aux Suisses.
Du coup on engage des gens vivant en Suisse avant d'engager des frontaliers.
https://www.rts.ch/play/tv/19h30/vid...che?id=9223419



> C'est un changement qui attends les entreprises, elles devront appliquer la prfrence indigne  l'embauche, dans certaines conditions.
> C'est la mise en application du vote du 09 fvrier 2014 sur l'immigration, il s'agit de favoriser l'engagement de collaborateur rsidant en Suisse.


La prfrence indigne, cette exprience  risques



> A partir du 1er juillet, les employeurs seront en effet tenus dannoncer aux offices rgionaux de placement (ORP) les postes vacants dans les professions marques par un taux de chmage de 8% ou plus. Sils manquent  leurs obligations, ils encourent une amende sale, jusqu 40 000 francs.


C'est sain comme systme, pour limiter le chmage en Suisse, les entreprises doivent embaucher prioritairement des gens qui vivent en Suisses.
Quand a va mal on vire tout le monde, et quand a va mieux, on prend principalement des gens qui vivent en Suisses.
Comme a ils vont consommer en Suisse et a va crer des emplois en Suisse.

En France, on prend des polonais, on dlocalise au Maroc et le rsultat c'est qu'il y a de plus en plus de monde au RSA...
Pour la premire fois depuis dix ans, le nombre d'usines progresse en France



> Cent vingt-cinq ouvertures de sites industriels ont t enregistres l'an dernier par Trendeo, contre 100 fermetures. L'amlioration du tissu industriel franais se confirme mais reste timide. *La France compte toujours prs de 600 usines de moins qu'au dbut de la crise en 2008*.


Je voudrais bien pouvoir comparer les usines qui ouvrent par rapports aux usines qui ferment, est-ce que a embauche autant de monde ?
Tupperware en France, c'est fini : la dernire usine s'est arrte

Sondage: Macron fait un double flop



> Ces Franais, dcidment, ne veulent rien entendre. Voil huit mois quon leur explique que ce gouvernement semploie  augmenter leur pouvoir dachat tout en dbloquant le pays  grand renfort de rformes iconoclastes. Mais rien ny fait : la majorit dentre eux (52 % des sonds) reste *convaincu que les mesures conomiques dtriorent globalement le pouvoir dachat. Cest ce qui ressort du sondage Viavoice pour Libration, ralis auprs dun millier de personnes les 22 et 23 fvrier. De toutes les mesures dcides par le chef de lEtat, la plus massivement conteste est sans conteste laugmentation de la Contribution sociale gnralise (CSG) de 1,7 %, compense  mais seulement pour les salaris du priv  par des baisses de cotisation. *Ils sont 71 %  *considrer quil nest pas justifi de mettre ainsi les retraits  contribution au nom de la solidarit intergnrationnelle*. Et ils sont galement 54 %  dnoncer le traitement rserv aux fonctionnaires qui nont pas bnfici, contrairement  leurs collgues du priv, du coup de pouce gnr par la baisse des cotisations sociales le 1 er janvier dernier.

----------


## fredinkan

> Bon alors c'est pas prfrence nationale, c'est prfrence indigne, c'est la priorit  ceux qui vivent en Suisse et pas forcment aux Suisses.
> Du coup on engage des gens vivant en Suisse avant d'engager des frontaliers.
> https://www.rts.ch/play/tv/19h30/vid...che?id=9223419
> 
> 
> La prfrence indigne, cette exprience  risques
> 
> 
> C'est sain comme systme, pour limiter le chmage en Suisse, les entreprises doivent embaucher prioritairement des gens qui vivent en Suisses.
> ...


Alors, on va aller dans l'ordre:

- La prfrence indigne n'est pas partout en suisse...
- L'engagement des suisses avant les frontaliers n'est pas vraie. En gnral les raisons invoques sont le "manque de comptences", sachant qu'on a souvent le cas d'un diplme suisse non-connu du recruteur lui-mme franais qui va privilgier un BTS sur un diplm "ET" avec "CFC".
- Les 8% sont une blague. Ce devait tre 5%, mais a a t relev, car  Genve on tait trop proche des 5% justement.
- L'envoi des infos c'est juste un cran de fume qui cache la ralit
- Consommer en suisse ? On a pourtant un norme tourisme d'achat, car la vie est trop chre en suisse. A plus forte raison depuis que les salaires stagnent (alors que le cot (complet) de la vie augmente (complet: en intgrant assurances obligatoires, impts et logement)

Merci d'arrter d'tre  ct de la plaque et d'aller t'informer.

----------


## Charvalos

> Oui enfin cela s'est termin par des dclarations de bonnes intentions si j'en crois la fin de ton article :
> 
> Finalement, le rsultat du vote populaire n'a pas t respect, une fois de plus. C'tait prvisible puisque l'Europe est un march commun conu pour favoriser les grandes entreprises par une rduction du cot du travail et donc une meilleure rentabilit sur le dos des salaris, soit en dlocalisant soit en recrutant des salaris trangers  moindre cot, souvent un mlange des deux.
> 
> De mme Macron qui se disait proccup de l'accroissement du nombre des travailleurs dtachs, n'a finalement pris qu'une mesurette plus symbolique que rellement contraignante pour les entreprises. 
> 
> Sous prtexte d'ouverture et de libert, il s'agit de mettre en concurrence tous les salaris de tous les pays pour dvelopper la culture du sacrifice et du moins disant social comme une rgle universelle, une nouvelle religion  laquelle les peuples doivent se convertir, notamment ceux qui avaient acquis quelques avantages pour vivre dcemment et sortir de la prcarit. C'est exactement l'idologie prne par Laurence Parisot, ancienne patronne du Medef : la vie est prcaire, pourquoi le travail et les salaires ne le seraient-ils pas ?


Le problme avec cette initiative, applique  la lettre, c'est que cela va  l'encontre directe de l'espace Schengen et la convention de Dublin et que notre pays ne peut pas se passer de l'UE pour les importations et exportations quand tu sais que l'Allemagne est notre principal partenaire commercial (Source) et que l'UE reprsente quasiment 2/3 des exportations.

Donc voil, c'est quelque chose d'assez difficile  grer et personnellement, je reste persuad que la plupart des gens ont vot oui  cette votation en pensant que cela limiterait les frontaliers alors qu' la base, c'tait pour limiter l'immigration de masse. Hors, les frontaliers n'immigrent pas vu qu'ils restent en France et traverse la frontire pour venir travailler, ce qui n'est pas la mme chose. Mais l'UDC (extrme-droite) a russi  jouer sur la peur des gens en mlangeant le tout et cela a fonctionn.

P.S : Et je ne suis mme pas sr que la loi soit dj en application. Il me semble qu'ils sont toujours en train de la modifier mais c'est  confirmer.

----------


## Ryu2000

Pour le dput LREM Eric Alauzet, les retraits "font partie d'une gnration dore"



> "*S'ils ont travaill toute leur vie, a ne suffit pas comme argument* au moment o il faut trouver de l'argent pour renflouer les caisses de l'tat", a mme insist l'lu, qui demande aux retraits de se "resaisir". "Il faut que les retraits se ressaisissent et comprennent que ces mesures accompagnent ceux qui travaillent."


Je suis convaincu que les retraites disparaitrons dans le futur.
L'apoge des acquis sociaux est derrire nous.
Non ne pouvons plus que perdre des droits...

Au bout d'un moment il y aura plus de gens qui ne bossent pas que de gens qui bossent, et ceux qui bossent ne pourront pas tirer tout le monde.
Et on ne peut pas partir dans un trip de revenu universel, puisqu'on on ne contrle pas notre monnaie.

----------


## halaster08

> Et on ne peut pas partir dans un trip de revenu universel, puisqu'on on ne contrle pas notre monnaie.


A part ressortir ta vielle rengaine contre l'euro, c'est quoi le rapport entre le revenu universel et le contrle de la monnaie ?

----------


## Ryu2000

> c'est quoi le rapport entre le revenu universel et le contrle de la monnaie ?


Il faut bien que l'argent vienne de quelque part !
Dj que les franais ne peuvent plus acheter des bons du trsor Franais...
Alors qu'il y a quelques annes, on trouvait a gnial que les japonais possdaient la dette de leur pays, et ben nous on ne peut pas le faire.

Dans une vido, Etienne Chouard explique comment on pourrait faire un revenu universel.
Il faut crer de la monnaie, rcuprer de la monnaie avec les impts et dtruire de la monnaie.
On ne peut pas crer de la monnaie vu que c'est la BCE qui gre le truc.

Bref c'est pas la question,  la limite je m'en fous du revenu universel...
Peut tre que c'est possible mme avec l'euro et la BCE, mais perso je ne vois pas comment.

L j'tais en train de dire que si a continu comme a, un jour il n'y aura plus de retraite.

Ils ont voulu voter Macron, maintenant ils le paient.
Emmanuel Macron a rassembl llectorat g au second tour
Contre Macron et la CSG, les retraits en colre se mobilisent

----------


## halaster08

> Il faut bien que l'argent vienne de quelque part !


Mais il existe dj l'argent pas besoin d'en crer, le revenu universel c'est pas une cration fictive d'argent, c'est plutt une meilleure redistribution. 




> Il faut *crer* de la monnaie, rcuprer de la monnaie avec les impts *et dtruire* de la monnaie.


??
Crer ou dtruire ? quel est l'intrt de faire les deux ?




> Bref c'est pas la question,  la limite je m'en fous du revenu universel...


C'est toi qui en parle ...

----------


## Ryu2000

> Mais il existe dj l'argent pas besoin d'en crer, le revenu universel c'est pas une cration fictive d'argent, c'est plutt une meilleure redistribution.


On supprime tous les types d'aides et ont fait qu'une seule aide ?
Combien l'tat distribue chaque mois ?
Si on divise cette somme par le nombre de citoyen franais, a fait combien par personne ?




> Crer ou dtruire ? quel est l'intrt de faire les deux ?


Quand on a le contrle sur sa monnaie c'est ce qu'on fait.
Bon l on voit surtout la BCE en crer, mais normalement  un moment on le dtruit.
Sinon il y a de plus en plus de monnaie et elle vaut donc de moins en moins et a fini comme en Allemagne en 1920. (dans l'histoire il y a plein de cas d'hyperinflation, les rvolutionnaires ont fait a et a a bien foutu la merde... Assignat)




> C'est toi qui en parle ...


Oui ben de quoi en fait tout un plat...
C'tait juste une toute petite phrase  la fin d'un post beaucoup plus grand, vous tes pnible de scotcher sur un dtail  chaque fois...




===
Bref, c'est pas le sujet !
Il y a un topic sur le revenu universel vous pouvez le relancer.
Moi je dis juste que j'y crois pas...
Ou alors a existe dj et c'est le RSA.

===
Je voulais juste dire que LREM n'est pas sympa avec les retraits.
Mais ils ont toujours t clair  ce sujet, bien avant le premier tour on savait dj que les retraits allaient payer en cas de victoire de LREM.

----------


## DevTroglodyte

> Bref, c'est pas le sujet !
> Il y a un topic sur le revenu universel vous pouvez le relancer.


je sais bien que la cohrence et toi, a fait deux, m'enfin c'est quand mme toi qui as lanc le sujet sur ce fil, hein...

----------


## ABCIWEB

C'est reparti pour la grande braderie des privatisations. Et comme on a dj presque tout vendu il ne reste que du trs lourd et le plus rentable.

ADP (Aroports de Paris), la Franaise des Jeux et Engie sont concerns. 




> Ce nouveau train de privatisations parachve ainsi le mouvement amorc par les  ouvertures de capital , sous couvert de conservation dune matrise publique qui se rduit dans les faits comme peau de chagrin. On se rappellera en particulier la phrase de Nicolas Sarkozy, le 7 avril 2004, avant le vote dune loi qui prvoyait de conserver un minimum de 70 % dEDF-GDF dans le giron public :  EDF-GDF ne sera pas privatise, ni aujourdhui, ni demain. Le gouvernement de la France veut que ltat conserve la majorit des parts de cette grande entreprise.  On voit ce quil en est depuis. Ce faisant, le gouvernement se prive dun patrimoine trs rentable (la valeur des parts de ltat dans les socits cotes en Bourse sest apprcie de 10 % au premier semestre, relevait la revue Capital en juillet, soit 6 milliards deuros de plus-value). Le priv peut se frotter les mains.


source 

J'entendais Bruno le Maire se justifier en disant que le rle de l'tat n'tait pas d'encaisser des rentes mais de financer des projets. Mais comment l'tat finance-t-il des projets si ce n'est par de l'argent public donc aussi avec les rentes de l'tat. Et l'on s'apprte  vendre les meilleures, les plus rentables et les plus prennes. 

Comme le mentionne l'article : "le priv peut se frotter les mains". Evidemment cela implique qu' court/moyen terme la France et les franais seront trs largement perdants. Y'a pas suspens puisque ADP et FDJ sont des secteurs en forte volution et sans concurrence, tout comme les autoroutes.

Comment peut-on tre aussi mauvais gestionnaire et se prtendre responsable ? Comment ne pas croire que le but vis est finalement de favoriser certains investisseurs privs au dpend des franais puisque c'est le bilan qu'on a toujours constat pour la vente de ce type d'entreprises qui ont un monopole et dont l'activit est croissante.  

On devrait pouvoir poursuivre ces grands dlinquants devant la justice pour pillage du patrimoine franais au profit d'intrts particuliers. Mais non, le pire c'est qu'ils vont nous dire ensuite que l'tat n'a plus suffisamment de rentes pour payer la dette et que c'est  nous de payer. Double foutage de gueule, c'est a la nouvelle politique de LREM, avec un air de dj trop vu  ::ptdr::

----------


## Jon Shannow

A quoi vous attendiez-vous de la part de Macron ?

C'est un no-libral pure souche. Donc son programme tait clairement : "Privatisation des gains, Mutualisation des pertes !"

Tu peut tre sr que si jamais une de ces entreprises, brades au priv, devaient venir  perdre de l'argent, l'tat en injecterait immdiatement pour "sauver les fleurons de la Rpublique" ! Cela faisant, on donnerait des sous des contribuables, pour assurer que les actionnaires touchent toujours des dividendes..   ::aie:: 

Y avait un mouvement, sous Hollande, qui s'appelait les pigeons, et qui regroupait des chefs d'entreprises qui se considraient comme victimes de l'tat.

Je pense que les contribuables exploits que nous sommes devraient se regrouper dans un mouvement que l'on appellerait : "Les dindons de la farce" !  ::calim2::

----------


## aeiou

> Si on divise cette somme par le nombre de citoyen franais, a fait combien par personne ?


4500 net par mois; mme pour les bb. Evidement l'vasion fiscale n'st pas comptabilis.

Et dans le monde c'est genre 800/tte/mois de mmoire. Sachant cela etes-vous toujours prt a partager les richesses ? Etes vous prt a ce que l'boueur gagne autant que vous ingnieur ? Etes vous pret a ravaler votre orgeuille et accepter que le simple d'sprit gagne autant que le prsident de la Rpublique ? 

Peut-etre que toi oui, mais les gens aime se distinguer, se sentir suprieur et privilgier ... Si vraiment on fonctionnais dans un systeme ou le prix est fixer par l'offre et la demande, les boueur serrai mieux pay que le prsident...

PS: De toute faon les chiffre sont relatif car le march noir n'est pas comptabilis, par contre la FDJ est comptabilis alors qu'elle ne produit rien...

----------


## Ryu2000

La CSG augmente, les retraits ont de moins en moins d'argent :
VIDO - Macron interpell par des retraits : "Vous nous avez vraiment pomps"



> Jour de manifestation en France. Les seniors sont invits  dfiler contre la hausse de 1,7 point de la CSG sur les pensions.  la veille de cette manifestation dont il redoute l'ampleur, Emmanuel Macron a t interpell  son arrive au Centre de formation des apprentis des Compagnons du devoir et du Tour de France de Tours par des retraits se plaignant de la baisse de leurs revenus.
> 
> "On n'est pas contents", a lch une dame. "On nous a vraiment pomps et on a travaill toute notre vie", a ajout une autre. Avec sa dcontraction habituelle, Emmanuel Macron "assume" et contredit : "On ne vous a pas pomps ! On baisse de 30% les cotisations salariales pour que les gens qui travaillent puissent payer vos retraites".
> 
> Le chef de l'tat a ensuite "expliqu" le systme de rpartition tel qu'il existe aujourd'hui, notant que les retraits d'aujourd'hui avaient travaill toute leur vie "pour payer vos retraites". "Vous tes partis  la retraite au mme ge que vos parents avec une esprance de vie de 10-15 ans de plus (...) Je suis oblig" d'en tenir compte.


C'est pas une surprise c'est quelque chose d'attendu depuis longtemps.
Dcembre 2016 :
Pourquoi Macron a raison de vouloir augmenter la CSG

Et pourtant les retraits ont quand mme vot en masse pour Macron.
Les seniors et retraits ont largement vot Macron au second tour.

Le FN a essay de plaire aux retraits, mais a n'a absolument pas march :
Prsidentielle 2017: Pourquoi le FN veut chouchouter les retraits?

----------


## Ryu2000

Budget: la moiti des prsidents de rgion soppose au gouvernement



> Les prsidents de rgion rcalcitrants refusent de sengager sur le plafonnement des dpenses de fonctionnement demand par le gouvernement. Matignon menace de baisser ses dotations.


C'est n'importe quoi ces nouvelles rgions, il n'y a aucun intrt d'avoir fait a ! Bref...

Il est possible que le but du projet c'est de faire en sorte que les rgions s'endettent  la place de l'tat, afin de pouvoir se fliciter que la dette publique a augment un peu moins vite que prvu.
Enfin si les dettes des rgions ne sont pas dans la dette publique.

----------


## MiaowZedong

> Il est possible que le but du projet c'est de faire en sorte que les rgions s'endettent  la place de l'tat, afin de pouvoir se fliciter que la dette publique a augment un peu moins vite que prvu.
> Enfin si les dettes des rgions ne sont pas dans la dette publique.


Et si tu te renseignais un peu pour faire un post informatif plutot que de spculer sur ce que tu ne connais pas?

----------


## Ryu2000

> Et si tu te renseignais un peu pour faire un post informatif


Faire de l'informatif c'est pas mon objectif...
Justement je vous demande des infos, peut tre que quelqu'un comprend quelque chose sur ce sujet dans ce forum.

Mais j'ai cherch cette info plusieurs fois et  chaque fois je trouve rien.
De toute faon c'est trop compliqu, tout ce qui touche  l'conomie c'est un enfer...
C'est comme le calcul du PIB qui change tout le temps.

Et de toute faon, mme si aujourd'hui on trouve la preuve que l'intgralit des dettes d'une rgion sont comprise dans la dette publique, a pourra changer dans l'avenir.
Le regroupement des rgions a vient de l'UE, donc il y un truc louche derrire... Des choses vont changer  l'avenir.

J'ai trouv un truc de 2014 qui semble dire que la dette des rgions franaise est une part d'1% de la dette publique, donc a voudrait dire que les dettes des rgions sans compt dans la dette publique ? :
La fusion des rgions naura pas dimpact financier



> Pour l'agence de notation Standard & Poor's, la fusion des rgions ne gnrera ni conomies dchelle, ni optimisation. Financirement, un coup pour rien. Pour autant, la situation budgtaire et financire des rgions franaises est bonne par rapport  ses voisines europennes.
> (...)
> 10 % : c'est la part de la dette publique locale des rgions franaises contre 50 % pour les rgions italiennes, 67 % pour les rgions et communauts belges, 80 % pour les Lnder et 90 % pour les communauts espagnoles.*1 % : c'est la part des rgions franaises dans la dette publique totale*, contre 3 % en Italie, 11 % en Belgique, 26 % en Allemagne et 27 % en Espagne.


Mais je comprend pas bien "part de la dette publique locale des rgions franaises" et "part des rgions franaises dans la dette publique totale".

Donc :
Est-ce que toutes les dettes des communes, des dpartements, des rgions, sont compt dans la dette publique ?

Il me semble qu'il y a des formules de calcul de la dette de l'tat qui ne prennent pas en compte les dettes des rgions.
Pierre Jovanovic:  En comptabilisant les rgions, lendettement de la France est compris entre 140 et 150% 



> La grande escroquerie du gouvernement Sarkozy, ctait de *donner lindpendance aux rgions, aux communes etc Car avant, lorsque les rgions, les collectivits taient endettes, cela rentrait dans lendettement globale de la France.* Quest-ce quils ont fait ? Eh bien, ils ont purg artificiellement le livre comptable de la France. Les rgions sont endettes mais elles ne rentrent plus dans lendettement globale de la France. Cest quand mme incroyable ! Aujourdhui, lendettement officiel est de 100% mais techniquement la France est endette  hauteur de 140  150%. Nous sommes donc, dans la mme situation que les grecs. Et du coup, Mr Macron va mettre en place la mme politique quon a vu applique en Grce.

----------


## halaster08

> Mais je comprend pas bien "part de la dette publique locale des rgions franaises" et "part des rgions franaises dans la dette publique totale".





> 10 % : c'est la part de la dette publique locale des rgions franaises contre 50 % pour les rgions italiennes, 67 % pour les rgions et communauts belges, 80 % pour les Lnder et 90 % pour les communauts espagnoles.
> 1 % : c'est la part des rgions franaises dans la dette publique totale, contre 3 % en Italie, 11 % en Belgique, 26 % en Allemagne et 27 % en Espagne.


Avec un budget de 100, en moyenne les rgions franaises dpensent 110 (itialiennes 150, belges 167 ...)
Ce qui reprsente 1% de la dette de l'tat, les 99% manquants tant d'autres dettes que celle des rgions.
Donc c'est compris dedans, mais a ne reprsente pas grand chose sur le total, surtout compar a nos voisins.

----------


## Zirak

> Faire de l'informatif c'est pas mon objectif...
> Justement je vous demande des infos, peut tre que quelqu'un comprend quelque chose sur ce sujet dans ce forum.


Quand on met un point c'est une affirmation, pour poser une question, on utilise un point d'interrogation, sinon les gens ne peuvent pas savoir qu'il s'agit d'une question.





> Mais j'ai cherch cette info plusieurs fois et  chaque fois je trouve rien.


Etonnant...


recherche de 30s sur Google :

"comment est calcul la dette publique franaise ?"

3me lien intitul : la-dette-publique-comment-la-definir-et-la-calculer

extrait :




> Communment, les chiffres avancs sont ceux obtenus en se basant sur les  *critres de Maastricht* , dfinis lors de la ratification du trait ponyme en 1992. Il sagit dune dette dite  brute consolide , qui  mesure lensemble des engagements financiers bruts des administrations publiques,  lexception des crdits commerciaux et des dcalages comptables  selon la dfinition de lagence dtat France Trsor.
> 
> Certaines richesses ne sont pas prises en considration par les critres de Maastricht : cest le cas des biens immobiliers ou des terrains qui appartiennent  ltat Il est trs difficile destimer la valeur globale de ce patrimoine, qui comprend aussi bien des btiments comme llyse ou des uvres dart (la Joconde pour ne citer quelle). Cette richesse potentielle ne peut tre vritablement mesure, ce qui explique en partie pourquoi elle nest pas intgre dans les calculs. Son impact nest pourtant pas ngligeable : certains trsors architecturaux ou culturels contribuent  attirer des touristes qui, par leurs visites, constituent des moteurs pour notre conomie.
> 
> Enfin, il reste un dernier aspect  prendre en compte lorsque lon tente dvaluer le montant dun endettement national : certains engagements dits  implicites , que les calculs ne prennent gnralement pas en compte. Parmi eux, les futures pensions de retraites qui seront  assumer par ltat.



Du coup, il suffit de chercher  quoi correspondent ces critres, par exemple sur le site de l'INSEE :

https://www.insee.fr/fr/metadonnees/definition/c1091




> La dette au sens de Maastricht, ou dette publique notifie, couvre l'ensemble des administrations publiques au sens des comptes nationaux : l'tat, les organismes divers d'administration centrale (ODAC), les administrations publiques locales et les administrations de scurit sociale.
> 
> La dette au sens de Maastricht est calcule dans le cadre des comptes nationaux avec une dfinition spcifique. Elle ne comprend pas l'ensemble des passifs financiers mais uniquement les numraires et dpts, les titres autres qu'actions que sont les bons du Trsor (BTF et BTAN), les obligations assimilables du Trsor (OAT), les Euro medium term notes (EMTN), ainsi que les emprunts ; en sont exclus les produits drivs et les autres comptes  payer.
> 
> C'est une dette brute au sens o on ne soustrait pas aux lments de passifs les actifs financiers des administrations publiques.
> 
> Elle est consolide : sont donc exclus du calcul de la dette les lments de dette d'une administration dtenus par une autre administration. C'est le cas par exemple des dpts des administrations publiques au Trsor.
> 
> La dette au sens de Maastricht est value en valeur nominale, c'est--dire  la valeur de remboursement du principal. Ainsi, les intrts courus non chus ou les fluctuations des cours des titres ne sont pas compris dans l'valuation des instruments, alors que la rvaluation de la valeur de remboursement des titres indexes sur l'inflation (OATi, BTANi et CADESi) est prise en compte.



Temps total : 3mn

----------


## Ryu2000

> Du coup, il suffit de chercher  quoi correspondent ces critres, par exemple sur le site de l'INSEE :


En fait c'est pas fini, parce qu'il faut aller chercher la dfinition des "Administrations publiques locales".



> Les administrations publiques locales comprennent les collectivits locales et les organismes divers d'administration locale (ODAL).
> 
> Les collectivits locales regroupent :
> les collectivits territoriales  comptence gnrale : communes, dpartements et rgions ;les groupements de communes  fiscalit propre (communauts urbaines, communauts d'agglomration et communauts de communes) ;certaines activits des syndicats de communes.
> 
> Les ODAL regroupent principalement :
> des tablissements publics locaux : centres communaux d'action sociale (CCAS), caisses des coles, services dpartementaux d'incendie et de secours (SDIS),... ;les tablissements publics locaux d'enseignement : collges, lyces d'enseignement gnral et professionnel( noter : les salaires des enseignants sont verss par l'tat et ne constituent donc pas une dpense des administrations publiques locales) ;les associations rcratives et culturelles finances majoritairement par les collectivits territoriales ;les chambres consulaires (commerce et industrie, agriculture et mtiers).


Donc apparemment l'ensemble communes + dpartements + rgions, fait partie des "collectivits territoriales  comptence gnrale " qui font partie des "collectivits locales" qui font partie des "administrations publiques locales" qui sont pris en compte dans le calcul de la "dette publique notifie".
Maintenant que j'ai l'expression "collectivits locales" je peux faire des nouvelles recherches.

Et  partir de l on peut trouver a :
Les collectivits locales sont-elles responsables du dficit public ?
Qui est quand mme plus clair que le reste.

Ou a :
Les collectivits sont-elles endettes

On dirait que la dette des rgions sont comprises dans la dette publique qui est utilis dans le calcul du PIB.

Pourquoi est-ce que le gouvernement a fusionn des rgions ? (il n'y a que des dsavantages et des gens mcontents, qui y gagne dans l'histoire ?)
Au bout d'un moment l'tat va donner plus de pouvoir aux rgions, pour quoi faire ?

L'tat donne moins d'argent aux rgions, les rgions vont tre oblig de s'endetter auprs des banques, mais si ces dettes sont comprise dans la dette publique, pourquoi l'tat n'a pas donn directement l'argent aux rgions ?
Quand une rgion fait un prt, est-ce qu'elle a le mme taux que quand l'tat fait un prt ?
 mon avis non, parce que des collectivits avaient emprunter  des banques Suisses et quand le franc Suisse  augment violemment (et ouais pendant 1 jour 1 CHF > 1 EUR) et PAF :
Franc suisse : des collectivits franaises en faillite ?



> Lapprciation du franc suisse par rapport  leuro ce jeudi met en grand danger les collectivits locales ayant souscrit des emprunts indexs sur la parit euro/franc suisse. Les taux dintrt annuels dont elles devraient sacquitter pourraient bondir pour certaines jusqu' 25% du capital !


Ils ont eu une mauvaise ide d'emprunter en franc suisse.

Il doit bien y avoir un truc quelque part qui arrange l'tat dans le fait que les rgions s'endettent elles mmes...

----------


## Ryu2000

Une technique qui va permettre de diminuer le nombre de chmeur en faisant passer des gens de la case chmeur  la case RSA :
Le contrle des chmeurs se prcise



> Le gouvernement souhaite remettre  plat un systme qualifi d'incohrent et de pas logique. Aujourd'hui, ne pas se prsenter  un rendez-vous est passible de deux mois de radiation, et donc de suspension des allocations, tandis qu'un chmeur qui ne cherche pas assez activement un emploi ne risque que deux semaines de radiation. Le gouvernement entend rquilibrer les sanctions. En cas d'absence, sans motif valable,  un rendez-vous avec son conseiller Ple emploi, le demandeur d'emploi pourrait tre sanctionn deux semaines, tandis que les chmeurs ne cherchant pas d'emploi seraient plus svrement punis. D'aprs Le Parisien-Aujourd'hui en France , ce principe d'une rvision du barme des sanctions pourrait figurer noir sur blanc dans la loi.


Il y a quelques annes j'ai entendu parler d'un truc en France en lien avec Ple Emploi, c'est une entreprise prive avec un site internet, le chercheur d'emploi doit s'y connecter tous les jours et mettre les offres d'emplois pour lesquelles il a postul (il faut mettre l'annonce et la lettre de motivation crite spcialement pour cette offre) il faut aussi donner les candidature spontan, et il y a des offres sur le site, il y a parfois un rendez-vous avec une conseillre. Il faut mettre les tapes (quand on postule, quand on relance, quand on a reu la rponse ngative).

----------


## Ryu2000

3 Franais sur 4 jugent la politique d'Emmanuel Macron injuste



> L'excutif entre dans le dur. Selon le nouveau sondage "L'Opinion en direct" dirig par l'institut Elabe pour BFMTV, que nous publions ce mercredi  la veille d'une journe de grve devant mobiliser de larges pans de la fonction publique, les Franais sont maintenant trs nombreux  se montrer critiques devant la politique mene par l'excutif. Si 58% des Franais la jugent conforme aux engagements pris durant la campagne prsidentielle, ils sont en effet 74%  la dire "injuste", soit une hausse de six points par rapport  la prcdente mesure  ce propos il y a trois semaines. Pour 77% d'entre eux, elle n'est pas  mme de rassembler les Franais (33% des citoyens ne l'estimant mme "pas du tout" rassembleuse).


Grve du 22 mars : fonctionnaires et cheminots en marche contre Macron



> Pouvoir dachat et statut : jeudi 22 mars, fonctionnaires et agents de la SNCF sont appels  descendre dans la rue pour protester contre les projets de lexcutif les concernant. A Paris, deux cortges distincts sont organiss mais ils convergeront pour se retrouver place de la Bastille. Un test pour le gouvernement comme pour les syndicats.  Tout le monde sattend  une trs forte mobilisation qui peut avoir un effet dynamisant pour la suite , veut croire Fabrice Angei, de la direction confdrale de la CGT.

----------


## Ryu2000

La cote de popularit d'Emmanuel Macron au plus bas



> Selon un sondage BVA, vendredi, la popularit du prsident est en baisse pour le troisime mois conscutif. douard Philippe enregistre galement une baisse.


Il a encore le temps de creuser d'ici Avril 2022.

----------


## Charvalos

Je croyais que tu disais que les sondages ne voulaient rien dire ?  ::aie::

----------


## Zirak

Surement un sondage pay par un adversaire  Macron ! 

 ::aie::

----------


## halaster08

> Je croyais que tu disais que les sondages ne voulaient rien dire ?


Sauf quand ils vont dans sons sens, rflchis un peu !!

----------


## Ryu2000

> Je croyais que tu disais que les sondages ne voulaient rien dire ?


Les sondages ne veulent rien dire ! (mais il faut que a colle un minimum  la ralit)
La popularit rel de Macron est bien plus faible que a...

Les sondages qui me drangent le plus, sont ceux lors des lections, parce que a influence les lecteurs.
Les gens veulent voter pour les favoris.
Si tous les sondages disent que l'UPR va faire 20%, l'UPR sera + prsente dans les mdias, et le score de l'UMP dpassera les 1%.

----------


## Ryu2000

> La popularit rel de Macron est bien plus faible que a...


L il est arriv un drame avec des terroristes, un gendarme, un supermarch, etc.
Gnralement quand ce genre d'affaire ont lieu le prsident et le premier ministre gagnent de la popularit (j'ai vu a plusieurs fois avec Hollande et Valls).
a fait chier !

----------


## virginieh

Pourquoi a te fait chier ? La cote de popularit du prsident et du premier ministre n'ont aucune incidence sur quoi que ce soit  part le jour de l'lection prsidentielle. (Pour les lections locales aussi mais bon maintenant ils ont rapproch les lgislatives de la prsidentielle  cause de a, et les lections municipales, a n'a pas grande incidence sur eux).

Puis on devrait mme pas se poser la question de savoir si le prsident est populaire ou pas, ce qui compte c'est le rsultat de sa politique.

Le truc marrant c'est l'oposition entre les 2 messages que tu as accols dans un tu dis que les sondages c'est de la merde pour manipuler, et ensuite tu y apportes de l'importance

----------


## Ryu2000

> Le truc marrant c'est l'oposition entre les 2 messages que tu as accols dans un tu dis que les sondages c'est de la merde pour manipuler, et ensuite tu y apportes de l'importance


Partout il y a beaucoup d'opposition et de contradiction, c'est comme a que tout fonctionne...
Mais l en loccurrence c'est encore autre chose.

Dj il y a la ralit et les sondages.
Le taux de popularit officiel n'est pas le taux de popularit rel, mais quand les mdias disent que le taux de popularit de Macron diminue, c'est que vraiment plein de franais n'aiment pas Macron.

L il est probable qu'il ait des discours, des commmorations, ou des conneries de ce genre.
Et a va faire de la manipulation, les gens vont trouver Macron et Edouard Philippe plus sympa et a a me fait chier.

Bon aprs effectivement on s'en fout du taux de popularit de Macron, l'important c'est qu'il ne se fasse pas rlire en 2022.
Le pire scnario c'est LREM VS FN, parce que a veut dire victoire de LREM.
Le meilleur scnario c'est que Macron fasse comme Hollande (je suis trop nul alors je ne me reprsente pas). Il y a peu de chance que ce scnario se produise...

Enfin bref, Macron a encore beaucoup de temps pour battre les records d'impopularit de Sarkozy et d'Hollande.
J'aime pas le fait que le malheur des uns augmente la cote de popularit des gens qui font de la rcupration...

(et je rpte que j'ai principalement des problmes avec les sondages des intentions de vote, pour moi les sondages devraient tre interdit pendant la campagne, chaque candidat devrait avoir le mme temps d'coute, alors qu'on voit PS/UMP/LREM beaucoup plus que le reste)
Les sondages donnaient Trump et le Brexit perdant  ::P:  :8-):  :;):  (donc a se trompe et sa influence moins dans certains endroit)
Il faut voir qui finance les instituts de sondages.
Qui commandent les sondages.
Comment marche le systme de sondage rmunr (vous avez jamais vu de pub "gagnez de l'argent en participant  des sondages" ?).

----------


## Charvalos

> Dj il y a la ralit et les sondages.
> Le taux de popularit officiel n'est pas le taux de popularit rel, mais quand les mdias disent que le taux de popularit de Macron diminue, c'est que vraiment plein de franais n'aiment pas Macron.


Ouais donc quand cela montre une cte de popularit en hausse, en faveur du gouvernement, c'est un taux officiel et quand il montre une baisse de la cte de popularit, c'est un taux rel.

En fait, c'est comme d'habitude : quand cela va dans ton sens, ce n'est pas la propagande ou je ne sais quoi d'autre mais ds que cela va dans l'autre sens, c'est truqu / propagande / autres thories.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Ouais donc quand cela montre une cte de popularit en hausse, en faveur du gouvernement, c'est un taux officiel et quand il montre une baisse de la cte de popularit, c'est un taux rel.


Putain mais j'ai jamais dis a, je vais devoir finir par faire un schma pour que vous compreniez...
En rgle gnral le mouvement est correct, quand ils disent que sa popularit augmente elle augmente, quand ils disent que sa popularit diminue elle diminue.
C'est juste que la popularit donn est surement bien suprieur  la popularit relle.

De toute faon c'est hyper flou "54% (+6) des Franais ont aujourd'hui une mauvaise opinion du chef du gouvernement" qu'est-ce que a veut dire "une mauvaise opinion" ?
Est-ce qu'il ont pos la question exactement comme a ?

J'ai pas l'impression que 46% des franais sont content de Macron.
J'ai jamais rencontr quelqu'un favorable  Macron.

----------


## Ryu2000

Tiens a ne me surprend pas du tout :
La popularit de Macron et Philippe repart  la hausse
Les attaques terroristes c'est toujours gniales pour la popularit du gouvernement.
Juste parce qu'ils sont venu chouiner  la TV...

Il y a un autre truc marrant dans l'article par contre :



> Concernant par ailleurs la mise en examen de Nicolas Sarkozy dans l'enqute sur des soupons de financements libyens de sa campagne de 2007, 68% des Franais interrogs considrent que "c'est une bonne chose pour la dmocratie franaise car cela prouve l'indpendance de la justice". Pour 31% en revanche, c'est "une mauvaise chose", "car cela renvoie au monde l'image d'un pays corrompu".


Si on interprte un peu mal, on pourrait croire que 31% des gens qui ont rpondu au sondage prfreraient qu'on n'attaque pas Sarkozy pour avoir accept de l'argent Libyen avant d'avoir fait assassiner Kadhafi, parce que a donne l'image d'un pays corrompu.

C'est bizarre comme raisonnement, parce qu'on pourrait se dire que si il y a un procs, a veut dire que quand un politique accepte de l'argent si il se fait un peu prs chopper, il va le payer.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Tiens a ne me surprend pas du tout :
> La popularit de Macron et Philippe repart  la hausse
> Les attaques terroristes c'est toujours gniales pour la popularit du gouvernement.


Tu aurais du lire l'article jusqu'au bout avant de venir vomir ta haine de Macron. Tu aurais lu ceci 


> Enqute ralise en ligne les 22 mars et 23 au matin


Donc, l'enqute a eu lien AVANT les attentats, et donc n'ont pas eu d'incidence sur la popularit recense par celle-ci.

Mais, je suppose que tu vas nous dire que c'est un sondage qui n'a pas (plus) d'intrt, du coup.  ::roll::

----------


## BenoitM

> Tu aurais du lire l'article jusqu'au bout avant de venir vomir ta haine de Macron.


Ne demande pas non plus l'impossible  :;):

----------


## Ryu2000

> Donc, l'enqute a eu lien AVANT les attentats, et donc n'ont pas eu d'incidence sur la popularit recense par celle-ci.


Ouais je suis encore  peine en avance.
Parce que c'est tout de suite en fait :
Macron salue "l'esprit franais de rsistance" incarn par le gendarme Arnaud Beltrame



> Le gendarme Beltrame "faisait face  l'agression islamiste, face  la haine, face  la folie meurtrire et *avec lui surgissait du coeur du pays l'esprit franais de rsistance*", a dclar le chef de l'Etat dans l'loge funbre prononc lors de l'hommage national dans la Cour d'honneur des Invalides. L'hommage s'est tenu en prsence des anciens prsidents Franois Hollande et Nicolas Sarkozy et de dirigeants politiques de tous bords dont Marine Le Pen, Jean-Luc Mlenchon et Laurent Wauquiez.


Alors l il brosse les franais dans le sens du poil, en parlant de l'esprit franais de rsistance.

En interprtant mal on pourrait y voir Charles Martel  Poitiers en 732, parce qu'il y a "l'agression islamiste".

En tout cas a risque d'tre excellent pour sa popularit, c'est le coup parfait pour le pouvoir, un gendarme qui se sacrifie et qui se fait tuer par un terroriste, c'est le scnario rv pour Macron, il a beaucoup de chance.
Et en plus a fait combo avec une dame juive qu'on a retrouv poignard, il va y avoir des discours d'Edouard Philippe, etc.
On se sert des motions pour empcher les gens de rflchir.

Avec toutes ces histoires on oublierait presque les grosses grves qui arrivent.

----------


## Zirak

> On se sert des motions pour empcher les gens de rflchir.


Affaires  motions ou pas, j'ai l'impression que a change pas grand chose chez toi...

 ::dehors::

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Ouais je suis encore  peine en avance.


T'es en avance de rien du tout. T'es juste, une fois de plus,  cot de la plaque.

Et, oui, les vnements graves, qui touchent toute la nation, ont un lger effet temporaire sur la "popularit" des chefs de file politique. 
Mais, a n'a aucune importance.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Et, oui, les vnements graves, qui touchent toute la nation, ont un lger effet temporaire sur la "popularit" des chefs de file politique. 
> Mais, a n'a aucune importance.


Du coup vous reconnaissez que j'ai raison  ::P: 
Attaque terroriste = Remont de la popularit (mme si c'est temporaire je m'en fous, je prfre quand la popularit de Macron baisse, de toute faon personne n'aime Macron)

Le malheur des uns fait le bonheur des autres, j'aime pas qu'on puisse tirer de la popularit en surfant sur une vague de tristesse.
Et c'est automatique.
Les gens sont cons, ils pourraient se dire "Si le gouvernement faisait son boulot correctement il n'y aura pas autant d'attaque terroriste".

Alors a pour censurer des sites internet et faire de la surveillance de masse il y a du monde, mais pour lutter efficacement contre le terrorisme il n'y a plus personne.

Voil ce qu'a dit le gouvernement  l'poque :
Valls : "Le terrorisme fait partie de notre quotidien pour longtemps"
Manuel Valls :  Oui, la France est en guerre contre le terrorisme 

Il parait que Saddam Hussein savait comment traiter avec les terroristes  :8-): 
Chrtiens dIrak: Nous tions plus en scurit sous Saddam Hussein

Kadhafi savait lutter contre le terrorisme :
Il y a quatre ans, le colonel Kadhafi imaginait dj le chaos de la Libye d'aujourd'hui

----------


## DevTroglodyte

> Du coup vous reconnaissez que j'ai raison 
> Attaque terroriste = Remont de la popularit (mme si c'est temporaire je m'en fous, je prfre quand la popularit de Macron baisse, de toute faon personne n'aime Macron)


En fait tu ne comprends VRAIMENT pas ce que tu lis, c'est affolant...

----------


## Ryu2000

> En fait tu ne comprends VRAIMENT pas ce que tu lis, c'est affolant...


Explique moi comment interprter a autrement, parce que je ne vois vraiment pas :



> Et, oui, les vnements graves, qui touchent toute la nation, ont un lger effet temporaire sur la "popularit" des chefs de file politique.


Pour moi a veut dire que les drames augmentent la popularit du prsident et du premier ministre pendant une courte priode.
Et c'est ce que je dis depuis le dbut...
J'ai mis mis des liens d'Hollande et Valls.

----------


## Zirak

> Explique moi comment interprter a autrement, parce que je ne vois vraiment pas :
> 
> Pour moi a veut dire que les drames augmentent la popularit du prsident et du premier ministre pendant une courte priode.
> Et c'est ce que je dis depuis le dbut...
> J'ai mis mis des liens d'Hollande et Valls.



Quand il dit que tu ne comprends pas ce que tu lis, ce n'est pas par rapport  ton interprtation de cette phrase...

Attention indice :




> Donc, l'enqute a eu lien AVANT les attentats, et donc n'ont pas eu d'incidence sur la popularit recense par celle-ci.




Alors oui on peut dire que globalement :




> les drames augmentent la popularit du prsident et du premier ministre pendant une courte priode.


sauf qu'en l'occurrence, cela n'a rien  voir avec ce sondage, et du coup, c'est compltement hors-sujet.

----------


## Ryu2000

> sauf qu'en l'occurrence, cela n'a rien  voir avec ce sondage, et du coup, c'est compltement hors-sujet.


Non mais j'ai reconnu que je m'tais plant dans les dates. (parce que sur les mmes dates, il y a des sondages qui disent que la popularit de Macron continue de diminuer et des sondages qui disent qu'elle augmente et que ce n'tait pas arriv depuis longtemps)
Donc on peut s'attendre  une monter de la popularit de Macron dans les semaines  venir.

Quoi que a tombe en mme temps que les grosses grves ^^
Le gouvernement privatise la SNCF discrtement depuis des annes.
Officiellement le gouvernement annonce qu'aucun lment de la SNCF n'a t privatis mais c'est faux.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Les gens sont cons, ils pourraient se dire "Si le gouvernement faisait son boulot correctement il n'y aura pas autant d'attaque terroriste".


Les cons sont justement ceux qui pensent que l'on peut viter tous les attentats. 



> Alors a pour censurer des sites internet et faire de la surveillance de masse il y a du monde, mais pour lutter efficacement contre le terrorisme il n'y a plus personne.


Et c'est quoi tes propositions efficaces pour lutter contre le terrorisme ? Je ne te demande pas les tiennes en personne, mais je suppose que, vu le ton que tu emploies vis  vis des mesures du gouvernement, tu connais le mec qui a LES solutions, sinon, a signifierait que tu parles dans le vent, pour rien. a m'tonnerait, de la part de quelqu'un comme toi, qui a des avis tranchs sur tout (enfin surtout des avis tranchs).




> Explique moi comment interprter a autrement, parce que je ne vois vraiment pas :


Peut-tre parce que tu as oubli de lire mon message en entier (je le reposte en soulignant la partie que tu n'as pas vu.




> Et, oui, les vnements graves, qui touchent toute la nation, ont un lger effet temporaire sur la "popularit" des chefs de file politique. 
> *Mais, a n'a aucune importance.*


En bref, ces aller-retours de la popularit ne signifient rien.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Les cons sont justement ceux qui pensent que l'on peut viter tous les attentats.


Tous les attentats ne sont pas vitable, mais le gouvernement devrait pas dire des choses comme a :
Valls aux adolescents : Habituez-vous  vivre avec le terrorisme
Manuel Valls : Nous sommes en guerre
Ouais alors par contre je dteste encore plus Valls que Macron.
Je sais pas encore ce qu'il fout encore l...
Dj qu'il a trich pour son lection (mais pas assez pour se faire virer) :
Manuel Valls : pourquoi son lection est valide, malgr 66 "irrgularits"




> Et c'est quoi tes propositions efficaces pour lutter contre le terrorisme ?


J'en sais rien, mais si on pouvait dj commencer par virer les trangers fich S a aiderait un petit peu...
Parce que parfois les terroristes sont trangers et fich S.




> En bref, ces aller-retours de la popularit ne signifient rien.


Non mais je sais qu'on s'en fout de la popularit, c'est vous qui avez rebondi, au lieu d'ignorer mon message...
Vous auriez pu ragir sur Sarkozy, c'tait hors sujet, mais c'tait plus intressant.

L'important c'est que tout le monde soit d'accord pour dire que les drames augmentent la popularit du prsident pendant un moment.
Le reste j'en ai rien  foutre...

----------


## Rayek

> Tous les attentats ne sont pas vitable, mais le gouvernement devrait pas dire des choses comme a :
> Valls aux adolescents : Habituez-vous  vivre avec le terrorisme
> Manuel Valls : Nous sommes en guerre


Et tu voudrais qu'il dise quoi ? 

Les terroristes n'existe pas *geste de la main style Jedi*

----------


## Zirak

> J'en sais rien, mais si on pouvait dj commencer *par virer les trangers fich S* a aiderait un petit peu...
> Parce que *parfois* les terroristes sont trangers et fich S.


Donc comme "parfois" les terroristes sont des trangers fichs S, il faut virer tous les trangers fich S ? 

Toujours dans la demi-mesure  ce que je vois...

Donc un zadiste (qui est donc fich S), si il est tranger, faut le foutre dehors mme si il n'a pas la moindre vellit terroriste ? 

Tu sais que tu peux tre fich S juste suivant tes opinions politiques aussi (ultra gauche ou ultra droite), donc la pareil, on vire tous les trangers juste parce qu'ils ont pas les mmes ides politiques que toi ? 

Avant de vouloir virer qui que ce soit, faudrait dj tout simplement commencer par les surveiller ces fichs S, pour savoir si ils sont fichs pour une bonne raison ou non... Car a sert  rien de ficher des gens, et de les laisser vivre leur vie tranquillement en attendant le drame. 





> Vous auriez pu ragir sur Sarkozy, c'tait hors sujet, mais c'tait plus intressant.


Quel rapport entre Sarkozy et un sondage sur la popularit de Macron et du 1er ministre ? (Car c'est de a que parlait ton lien). Donc non, c'tait hors sujet et pas plus intressant...




> *Non mais je sais qu'on s'en fout de la popularit*, c'est vous qui avez rebondi, au lieu d'ignorer mon message...
> 
> *L'important c'est que tout le monde soit d'accord pour dire que les drames augmentent la popularit du prsident pendant un moment.
> Le reste j'en ai rien  foutre...*


Si on se fou de la popularit, pourquoi tu viens nous foutre un lien sur un sondage de popularit de Macron ? Et bien sr qu'on rebondit sur la popularit, puisque c'est de a que parlait ton lien ! 

Et accessoirement, le seul point que TU trouves un important, c'est justement le point que tout le monde te dit qu'on en a rien  foutre car a sert  rien... 

Surtout que tu dis toi-mme qu'on se fou de la popularit, donc qu'est-ce que a peut faire si les drames font bouger la popularit ou pas, puisqu'on s'en fou de la popularit ?

Au bout d'un moment, va bien falloir arrter d'tre dbile, et essayer d'tre au moins cohrent  l'intrieur d'un mme message ( dfaut d'tre cohrent d'un message sur l'autre)...


Edit : Rayek  ::mouarf::

----------


## Jon Shannow

> J'en sais rien, mais si on pouvait dj commencer par virer les trangers fich S a aiderait un petit peu...
> Parce que parfois les terroristes sont trangers et fich S.


Il me semblait que les terroristes qui ont agit en France avaient la nationalit franaise. Donc, au bout du compte (sans tenir compte des propos fort juste de Zirak, sur le fait que l'on peut tre fich S pour autre chose qu'un risque terroriste), ta mesure auras au mieux aucun effet.

----------


## ManusDei

> Les cons sont justement ceux qui pensent que l'on peut viter tous les attentats.


Tu peux, un flic derrire chaque citoyen, un accs illimit  toutes nos donnes, un flic derrire chaque flic, toutes les donnes de tout le monde accessible pour que tout le monde puisse reprer la moindre information dangereuse.
Et on embastille les suspects, dans le doute...

----------


## Ryu2000

> Et tu voudrais qu'il dise quoi ?


J'en sais rien, mais normalement les prsidents vitent de parler de guerre.
Est en plus ce n'est absolument pas une guerre, dans une guerre il y a des camps qui s'affrontent.
L il y a des franais tranquille qui font chier personne et paf ! ils se font attaquer.

Et c'est bizarre "habitu vous  vivre avec le terrorisme", mme si c'est vrai, c'est pas un discours de prsident / premier ministre.
Parfois j'aime bien quand un prsident ne respecte pas le protocole, mais dans ce cas je trouve a bof.

Il parait que Saddam Hussein avait une solution pour s'occuper des terroristes, mais j'ai pas creus le sujet...




> Surtout que tu dis toi-mme qu'on se fou de la popularit, donc qu'est-ce que a peut faire si les drames font bouger la popularit ou pas, puisqu'on s'en fou de la popularit ?


C'est pas cool que des tragdies soient utilis pour faire remonter sa popularit, c'est tout.
Peut tre qu'au bout d'un temps a marchera plus.
Parce que l  chaque nouvelle attaque terroriste en France, il y a une petite partie de Macron qui se dit "Chouette je vais regagner des points".
En plus il arrive parfois un attentat ait lieu 1 ou 2 mois avant une lection, donc a peut perturber le truc...




> Tu sais que tu peux tre fich S juste suivant tes opinions politiques aussi (ultra gauche ou ultra droite)


Ouais c'est vrai que c'est mal foutu...
Mais ils ont peut tre un vrai dossier "terroriste islamiste potentiel". (Fichier des signalements pour la prvention de la radicalisation  caractre terroriste (FSPRT))
Il parait que les services de renseignements franais sont trs bon.

Que sait-on de Redouane Lakdim, l'auteur des attentats de Carcassonne ?



> Cependant, le ministre de l'Intrieur Grard Collomb, prenant le parole depuis Trbes, explique : C'tait plutt un petit dlinquant qui  un moment est pass  l'acte. [...] On ne pouvait pas dire qu'il pouvait tre un radical passant  l'acte dans les moments qui venaient. [...] C'tait plutt quelqu'un qui tait un petit dealer.


J'ai bien une solution pour se dbarrasser du problme des dealers de la drogue illgal N1 en France ^^

Ah ben ya des dlinquants qui font de la prison ferme !



> Redouane Lakdim a t condamn  deux reprises, la premire fois  une peine d'un mois d'emprisonnement avec sursis le 29 mai 2011 pour une infraction de port d'arme prohib, et la deuxime le 6 mars 2015 pour usage de stupfiant et refus d'obtemprer, pour laquelle *il a effectu une peine d'un mois d'emprisonnement en aot 2016  la maison d'arrt de Carcassonne*. Le procureur a galement confirm les propos du ministre de l'Intrieur, en ajoutant que le suivi dont faisait l'objet l'assaillant en 2016 et 2017 par les services de renseignement n'avait permis de mettre en vidence aucun signe prcurseur pouvant laisser prsager un passage  l'acte terroriste.


Les dlinquants prennent souvent des condamnations avec sursis.

----------


## ABCIWEB

Tu dis que les politiques profitent des attentas et t'arrte pas d'en parler... au final tu fais ce qu'ils veulent et tu les arrange.

Y'a d'autres sujets plus politiques un peu chauds en ce moment, par exemple un doyen et des professeurs d'universit accuss d'avoir employ des hommes de mains pour organiser des violences sur des tudiants grvistes.

Y'a des grves mais on en parle pas dans les mdias ou trs peu. Effectivement ils prfrent parler de terrorisme pour dtourner l'attention (alors pas la peine d'en rajouter).

----------


## Ryu2000

> Y'a des grves mais on en parle pas dans les mdias ou trs peu. Effectivement ils prfrent parler de terrorisme pour dtourner l'attention (alors pas la peine d'en rajouter).


Justement j'aimerais qu'on parle plus de la grve.
Dans les mdias on ne nous dit jamais les vrais motifs de la grve.

Il faudrait que je trouve un texte qui explique, mais en gros les gens luttent contre les privatisations que Macron veut faire.
C'est un peu expliqu l par exemple :



Privatisation du train : derrire Macron, encore Bruxelles



> Le 29 juillet 1991, l'Union europenne adopte la directive 91/440/CEE  relative au dveloppement de chemins de fer communautaires . Son objectif est d'amener les tats  libraliser le rail, avec une double motivation : d'une part, dans chaque pays membre, l'extension de la sphre prive au dtriment de la sphre publique et, d'autre part, une  europanisation  du rseau ferr pour aller vers une concurrence internationale.
> (...)
> Voil pourquoi la directive de 1991, dans son article premier, impose  la sparation de la gestion de l'infrastructure ferroviaire et de l'exploitation des services de transport . Il s'agit d'isoler les activits non profitables (le rseau), qui resteront dans le domaine public ou finances par le public, et de privatiser peu  peu la partie rentable. En s'acquittant simplement d'un page, plusieurs compagnies pourront rivaliser tout en utilisant les mmes infrastructures.


SNCF: Macron et les mdias ciblent les cheminots, lUE prpare la privatisation

Les mdias et les politiques font de la diversion en parlant du statuts des cheminots alors que le sujet ce n'est pas du tout a.

===
Il y a des services qui doivent tre nationalis : la poste, les autoroutes, les trains, etc.
L'tat doit grer a, mais elle doit grer a bien et pas laisser le truc aux rgions pour qu'elles s'endettent...

Parce qu'aprs la police, les pompiers, les prisons, vont tre privatis.
Quand c'est prive a cote plus chre aux usagers.

----------


## virginieh

http://www.leparisien.fr/paris-75/st...18-7642263.php

Ok c'est Paris, c'est pas Macron, mais c'est pour montrer les risques de la privatisation de tout et n'importe quoi.

Surtout que la partie de la sncf qui doit s'ouvrir a la concurrence ce sont les trains en particulier les TGV, mais pour les petites lignes la situation ne changera pas si ce n'est en pire (au dpart ils voulaient carrment les supprimer, les lus ont rle, donc ils vont juste les laisser pricliter) Mais ce qui coute cher, la maintenance du rseau ca restera de la dette impute a l'tat, c'est juste les bnfices qu'il faut lui enlever, comme a on pourra vous demander encore plus d'efforts aprs.

----------


## ABCIWEB

Les dernires propositions du gouvernement sont de reprendre la dette de la SNCF contre un arrt de la grve !

Comme si le manque d'investissement de l'tat depuis des lustres tait la faute des cheminots eux-mmes. Quelle bande de guignols ! Ils ne font pas de la politique autrement, mais de la politique pire qu'avant, avec le totalitarisme et ses ordonnances comme modle de gouvernance. 

Dans tous les cas, l'tat est bien oblig de prendre cette dette  son compte  puisque c'est la sienne. C'est quoi ces arguments de dbiles profond ? A mince, ils nous sont destins. Pff... ils nous prennent vraiment trop pour des cons. Comment trouver des qualificatifs appropris pour rpondre  de telles grossirets ? Minable, mprisable, petit, mesquin ? En tous cas, c'est tout sauf respectable. A l'instant, il me vient l'ide d'aller vrifier si j'ai bien tirer la chasse et vider mes poubelles.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Les dernires propositions du gouvernement sont de reprendre la dette de la SNCF contre un arrt de la grve !


Quoi ?!
Si il y avait vraiment cette proposition, exactement sous cette forme, ce serait gnial. La grve s'arrterait instantanment.
Ce serait une re nationalisation de la SNCF, c'est ce qu'il faut faire !  ::mrgreen:: 
Les trains doivent tre un service public. C'est le genre de service qui est beaucoup mieux quand il est public.
Plus on privatise la SNCF plus a va mal, re-nationaliser  100% ce serait top.  :;): 

Je ne peux pas lire l'article de Libration.
SNCF: aprs la grve, la dette au centre des dbats



> Jeudi, pour la premire fois depuis le dbut du conflit, le prsident Emmanuel Macron s'est exprim publiquement. voquant des "protestations qui sont totalement lgitimes et supposent un travail d'explication continu de la part du gouvernement", il a estim  Rouen que les mouvements sociaux "ne devaient pas empcher le gouvernement de gouverner". *Dans la matine, le Premier ministre douard Philippe s'est dit "ouvert"  la reprise d'une partie de la dette SNCF par l'tat, mais avec des "contreparties" sur "le fonctionnement de la SNCF"*. "Chantage", a rpondu le numro un de la CGT Philippe Martinez. "+Acceptez ce qu'on vous propose et on parlera de la dette aprs+; c'est proprement scandaleux", s'est-il exclam.


Malheureusement a parle que d'une "partie de la dette SNCF", ce n'est pas la totalit et il faut voir quels sont les contreparties...

C'est bizarre qu'douard Philippe propose de reprendre une partie de la dette, c'est ce que les grviste veulent.
Plus on privatise plus a va mal, il faut qu'il reste des services public, aprs on va privatiser les hpitaux, les coles, les prisons, les commissariats, etc, a va tre l'enfer.

----------


## virginieh

... C'est pas du tout une re nationalisation de la SNCF.

----------


## Ryu2000

> ... C'est pas du tout une re nationalisation de la SNCF.


Si un gouvernement arrive et dit "Je rachte toutes les parts des rgions en reprenant la dette" a le serait.
Mais c'est pas exactement ce qui a t dit...
Parce que si tu ponges la dette, mais que tu laisses les rgions grer, la dette va revenir...

Mais bon la mission de Macron et Edouard Philippe c'est de faire exactement l'inverse.
Ils veulent dmonter la France.

----------


## virginieh

Surtout que la dette de la SNCF c'est de la dette de l'tat a la base. ce sont les investissements qui ont t fait sur les infrastructures.

----------


## Ryu2000

Il y a de la manipulation mdiatique, on nous fait croire que les chemineaux font grve pour garder leur privilges, alors qu'en ralit a n'a strictement rien  voir.
Ce qui se joue c'est la sauvegarde des services publics.

Mme Melenchon commence gentiment  critiquer les mdias sur ce coup :
VIDEO. Grve  la SNCF: Vous les journalistes, vous faites un travail de merde, s'nerve Mlenchon

Dans les Hpitaux a gueule aussi aprs Macron :
VIDEO. Discussion tendue entre Emmanuel Macron et des soignantes du CHU de Rouen



> Cet change traduit les inquitudes d'une partie des personnels de sant. Entre 150 et 200 manifestants taient rassembls  l'extrieur du CHU avec des drapeaux de la CGT, de SUD ou de la CFDT, en criant : "Rsistance" ou "Macron dgonfl, on t'attend". Quelques tudiants taient parmi eux, alors que les forces de l'ordre les empchaient d'approcher du btiment de pdiatrie dans lequel se trouvait le prsident.


J'aime bien la vido, avec une salari du CHU qui rappelle que les responsables de la dette sont les banques.  ::twisted::  ::twisted::  ::twisted::

----------


## Grogro

> Les dernires propositions du gouvernement sont de reprendre la dette de la SNCF contre un arrt de la grve !
> 
> Comme si le manque d'investissement de l'tat depuis des lustres tait la faute des cheminots eux-mmes. Quelle bande de guignols ! Ils ne font pas de la politique autrement, mais de la politique pire qu'avant, avec le totalitarisme et ses ordonnances comme modle de gouvernance. 
> 
> Dans tous les cas, l'tat est bien oblig de prendre cette dette  son compte  puisque c'est la sienne. C'est quoi ces arguments de dbiles profond ? A mince, ils nous sont destins. Pff... ils nous prennent vraiment trop pour des cons. Comment trouver des qualificatifs appropris pour rpondre  de telles grossirets ? Minable, mprisable, petit, mesquin ? En tous cas, c'est tout sauf respectable. A l'instant, il me vient l'ide d'aller vrifier si j'ai bien tirer la chasse et vider mes poubelles.


Simple : le jour o l'Etat reprend les 50 milliards de dette de la SNCF dont l'Etat et les gestionnaires placs par l'Etat  la tte de la SNCF sont seuls responsables, la dette publique sort des clous de Bruxelles. Donc le gouvernement botte en touche et cherche  temporiser quelques annes, en sachant pertinemment qu'ils devront reprendre toute la dette tt ou tard.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Simple : le jour o l'Etat reprend les 50 milliards de dette de la SNCF dont l'Etat et les gestionnaires placs par l'Etat  la tte de la SNCF sont seuls responsables, la dette publique sort des clous de Bruxelles.


Ouais mais au bout d'un temps on l'emmerde Bruxelles !
Si il faut sortir des clous pour re-nationaliser la SNCF et ben faisons le, l'tat doit racheter les parts des rgions et rcuprer leur dette.

Si a a un rapport avec la rgle des 3% a n'a aucun sens.
Jamais l'austrit aidera quoi que ce soit de toute faon...
Ce n'est pas en diminuant les dpenses public que tu risques de relancer l'conomie...
On a bien vu en Grce comme a n'a pas march.

Macron veut suivre les directives de Bruxelles et il va perdre de la popularit.
Les grves risquent de s'intensifier.

=====
Le mi gauche - mi droite ne passe plus :
La Rpublique en marche est dsormais peru comme un parti de droite



> LE SCAN POLITIQUE - Selon un sondage Ipsos, une majorit de Franais classe le mouvement prsidentiel  droite de l'chiquier politique, une volution notable en un an.


Je n'aime pas les sondages, mais il y a un truc que je trouve sympa :



> Le sondage du Monde rvle galement une forte persistance du clivage gauche-droite, qu'Emmanuel Macron entend pourtant dpasser. Ainsi, 71 % des sonds estiment qu'tre de gauche et de droite, ce n'est pas pareil. De mme, 62 % jugent qu'il existe entre ces familles de vraies diffrences. Et une majorit de sonds se situent volontiers sur l'chiquier politique: 32 % se classent  gauche, 37 %  droite et 29 % au centre. *22 % d'entre eux assurent n'tre ni  gauche, ni  droite, ni au centre*.


Ces 22% sont potentiellement cool  :8-): 
Moi j'interprte a comme des gens qui se disent "Aussi bien c'est intgralement de la merde, j'en ai plus rien  foutre de toutes ces conneries !" / "La gauche est nulle, la droite est nulle, le centre est nul"  ::mouarf::  ::mouarf::  ::mouarf:: .

----------


## Grogro

Toi qui dzingue tout le temps les sondages (sauf quand ils vont dans le sens qui t'arrange), il n'y a rien qui te frappe ? 

"*Et une majorit de sonds se situent volontiers sur l'chiquier politique: 32 % se classent  gauche, 37 %  droite et 29 % au centre. 22 % d'entre eux assurent n'tre ni  gauche, ni  droite, ni au centre.*"

Calculez donc le total...  ::aie::

----------


## Zirak

> Calculez donc le total...


Roooooo soit pas si taquin, c'est peut-tre juste le stagiaire qui a fait une coquille avec ses gros doigts et appuy 2 fois sur le 2. ^^

----------


## BenoitM

> Ouais mais au bout d'un temps on l'emmerde Bruxelles !
> Si il faut sortir des clous pour re-nationaliser la SNCF et ben faisons le, l'tat doit racheter les parts des rgions et rcuprer leur dette.


Il faudrait dj rentrer dans les clous pour pouvoir en sortir  ::aie:: 




> pour re-nationaliser la SNCF


Faudrait dj se mettre d'accord sur ce que veut dire nationalis  :;): 
En rachetant la dette de la sncf, tu ne la renationalises pas. Ca n'a strictement aucun rapport.
Dj peut-on parler de socit priv quand elle est financ  50% par l'tat?  :;): 




> Si a a un rapport avec la rgle des 3% a n'a aucun sens.
> Jamais l'austrit aidera quoi que ce soit de toute faon...


Ni l'endettement  :;): 




> Ce n'est pas en diminuant les dpenses public que tu risques de relancer l'conomie...
> On a bien vu en Grce comme a n'a pas march.


Ce n'est pas non plus en continuant  creuser le dficit que tu relance l'conomie.




> Moi j'interprte a comme des gens qui se disent "Aussi bien c'est intgralement de la merde, j'en ai plus rien  foutre de toutes ces conneries !" / "La gauche est nulle, la droite est nulle, le centre est nul"


En plus du gros problme que tu as avec les maths...
En quoi c'est cool?

----------


## Ryu2000

> Calculez donc le total...


2% c'est tout de suite moins drle...
Mais c'est mieux que rien  :;): 




> Dj peut-on parler de socit priv quand elle est financ  50% par l'tat?


Tout de suite la SNCF n'est pas prive.
Mais elle est dans les tapes qui mneront  la privatisation.
L'tat a fait en sorte que la SNCF ne fonctionne pas bien, pour avoir un prtexte pour la privatis dans le futur.
L a fait chier a cote + d'1 milliard par an aux rgions rien qu'en intrt...
L'tat devrait s'endetter pour a et pas les rgions.

Si l'tat faisait son job, on pourrait avoir une SCNF rentable... Mais l'tat veut que a ne fonctionne pas.




> Ce n'est pas non plus en continuant  creuser le dficit que tu relance l'conomie.


a dpend... Tu peux crer des jobs en investissent comme il faut. 
Le problme c'est qu'en respectant les consignes d'austrit de l'UE on alimente la crise.
Il va y avoir des crises sanitaires dans les hpitaux comme en Grce. (les budgets des hpitaux vont diminuer)

La Grce tait un cobaye pour voir ce qu'un peuple est prt  accepter (certains peuple accepte de se faire maltraiter plus que d'autres... La France a une norme tolrance avant de craquer, donc a va aller loin).




> En quoi c'est cool?


Parce que pour moi c'est ridicule la guerre gauche/droite, c'est exactement la mme merde !
C'est la mme lite, qui frquente les mmes endroits, qui partagent les mmes ide, les mmes valeurs, etc.

De toute faon notre systme est pourri, il n'y a mme pas de proportionnelle, alors que c'est la base de la dmocratie...
Au final a alterne entre PS et UMP et les deux sont une catastrophe pour la France.
Bon l on a eu droit  LREM qui est un mlange UMPS, donc a change rien du tout.
Les gens du PS, de l'UMP et du centre se sont battu pour entrer  LREM. (Bayrou c'est bien fait avoir, c'tait assez marrant)
Avec un peu de chance ce parti sera mort en 2022, y'aura peut tre plus personne derrire.

Bref, les gens disent que le problme vient de la gauche m'nervent.
Les gens qui disent que le problme vient de la droite m'nervent.
Les gens qui disent que les politiciens sont tous pourri me plaisent bien.

----------


## Fuigi

Je viens d'ouvrir le lien du figaro.


En faite dans l'tude, extrme gauche + gauche + gauche-centre = gauche,  les gauche-centre + centre + droite-centre = centre, les droite-centre + droite + extrme droite = droite.

Donc a fais plus de % que 100 % effectivement. 

Mais sinon, le rsultat fait bien 100 %. Par contre, je serais toi je serais pas ravi. a peut tre des gens qui vote macron ; ni  droite ni au centre ni  gauche  ::mouarf::  ::aie::

----------


## ABCIWEB

> Mais sinon, le rsultat fait bien 100 %. Par contre, je serais toi je serais pas ravi. a peut tre des gens qui vote macron ; ni  droite ni au centre ni  gauche


Dire que Macron ne peut pas tre catalogu ni  droite ni  gauche est un non sens. Quand on commence son mandat en baissant les allocations logement en mme temps qu'on supprime quasiment l'impt sur la fortune, y'a pas trop de doutes sur son positionnement  ::roll:: 

D'un ct c'est quelques centaines millions d'euros de gagner, et de l'autre quelques milliards d'euros de perdus. Et le solde ngatif  faire supporter par une augmentation de la dette de l'tat et donc des franais qui devront se serrer la ceinture sur d'autres dpenses comme les services public, l'indemnisation des chmeurs, le paiement des retraites, l'investissement dans la sant, l'ducation nationale, etc. Et tu arrives  te poser des questions sur l'orientation de cette politique  ? a fait un peu peur !

----------


## ABCIWEB

> Simple : le jour o l'Etat reprend les 50 milliards de dette de la SNCF dont l'Etat et les gestionnaires placs par l'Etat  la tte de la SNCF sont seuls responsables, la dette publique sort des clous de Bruxelles. Donc le gouvernement botte en touche et cherche  temporiser quelques annes, en sachant pertinemment qu'ils devront reprendre toute la dette tt ou tard.


Oui mais non, c'est pas une stratgie pour rester dans les clous, c'est pour faire croire au public que l'arrt de la grve et la soumission des cheminots permettrait de dsendetter la SNCF. Ils lient le poids de la dette avec l'arrt de la grve, alors qu'arrt de la grve ou pas, dans tous les cas c'est une dette qui sera rembourse par l'tat (= nous). C'est juste de la propagande. Ce sont des propositions  destination du grand public, comme quoi ils nous prennent rellement pour des gros cons.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Par contre, je serais toi je serais pas ravi. a peut tre des gens qui vote macron ; ni  droite ni au centre ni  gauche


Il est plus probable que ce soit des gens qui ne votent pas.
L'abstention c'est le premier parti de France.

Macron a gagn un concours de circonstances (toutes les plantes taient align pour lui ^^), c'est vraiment le cumul de beaucoup de facteurs qui lui ont fait passer le premier tour.
Il y avait une grosse campagne de PUB pour Macron dans tous les mdias mainstream, il y avait le Penepole Gate, tout le monde se foutait d'Hamon, Bayrou l'avait ralli, le systme taient pro Macron, il avait des gros soutiens (Attali, BHL, Minc, Drahi, etc), etc.

Il communiquait sur le fait que comme les gens d'en marche avaient moins dexprience de la politique ils seraient moins magouilleurs (ils n'ont pas eu besoin de beaucoup de temps pour rattraper le niveau des vieux de la politique...).

Ce qui fait peur, c'est que le systme arrivera probablement  produire encore pire que Macron...  chaque fois on creuse (Sarkozy, Hollande, Macron).
Peu importe la personne au pouvoir, au final a va dans la mme direction, les gouvernement suivent les Grandes Orientations de Politique conomique (GOPE) fixes par la Commission europenne...
Il y a juste des gouvernements qui vont plus vite que d'autres...
Macron veut y aller trop vite, ce qui quelque part est une bonne chose, car a choque les gens et ils rsistent :
Nantes : un mannequin  l'effigie de Macron pendu et brl par des manifestants

"On a besoin de moyens": au CHU de Rouen, une aide-soignante interpelle Macron



> "De l'argent, il y en a dans le pays ! Les dficits publics, cest beaucoup les banques. Cest pas tellement les cheminots ou les hpitaux", a-t-elle continu, tandis qu'Emmanuel Macron invoquait la baisse des dficits publics pour justifier la "rorganisation" des budgets hospitaliers.
> 
> *"Il y a des coupes budgtaires dans tous les services publics", a constat cette membre du personnel mdical du CHU, alors que cheminots, employs municipaux, retraits et tudiants accompagnaient la grogne de ses collgues devant l'hpital.*


===
a mriterait son topic dans la section La taverne du Club : Humour et divers :
Des tudiants grvistes demandent  avoir au moins 10 aux partiels
Je crois que leur argument c'est : "Nos profs ont fait grve, on a manqu des cours et par consquent il faut nous donner au moins 10 aux partiels pour que ce soit galitaire par rapport aux autres coles".

----------


## Fuigi

> Et tu arrives  te poser des questions sur l'orientation de cette politique  ? a fait un peu peur !


C'tait du second degr, c'est pour a que j'avais mis des smiley. C'tait surtout par rapport  la campagne qu'on a pu voir l'anne dernire  :;):

----------


## Ryu2000

Macron dtermin  rformer la SNCF, il promet d'aller au bout



> Alors que les cheminots lancent ds ce jeudi soir  partir de 20 heures, un nouvel pisode de grve de deux jours, le troisime depuis dbut avril,  l'appel de syndicats toujours unis contre la rforme ferroviaire en cours d'examen  l'Assemble nationale, le prsident de la Rpublique a martel sa volont de tenir. Dans le cadre de l'entretien tlvis au journal de 13 heures de TF1, Emmanuel Macron a promis qu'il allait aller au bout parce que nous devons faire cette rforme, elle est indispensable, a martel le chef de l'tat.


Ce qui me fait penser  cette petite vido :


 ::heart::  ::heart::  ::heart::  ::heart::  ::heart::  J'aime bien, la fin est pleine d'espoir  ::heart::  ::heart::  ::heart::  ::heart::  ::heart::

----------


## ABCIWEB

Trs raliste en effet. Le trait de Lisbonne est un trait qui soumet les nations  des rgles nolibrales sans l'accord des populations et c'est sur cette base, honteusement signe par des parlementaires corrompus, que s'est construit l'Europe actuelle :



> Il fallait aussi satisfaire les gouvernements des pays qui ne voulaient pas de rfrendum pour leurs citoyens, avec le risque dun rejet du trait remplaant la Constitution europenne. Le rfrendum tait souhait par 76 % des Allemands, 75 % des Britanniques, 72 % des Italiens, 65 % des Espagnols6 et 71 % des Franais.


source
Macron n'est qu'un pion de cette politique de casse sociale organise par l'oligarchie europenne. Ce n'est pas une vraie personne avec des ides, c'est juste un bourrin basique qui rpte  longueur de journe son fanatisme nolibral avec toujours plus de soumission et de labeur pour les salaris et moins de services publics. La comptitivit comme seul mot d'ordre, quelque soit les consquences pour les peuples et pour la plante. C'est l'emblme des nocons car cela mne directement  la maximisation des profits et  l'esclavage : il n'y a pas de meilleur serviteur que celui qui ne cote rien. 

Nous sommes en 2018. Et nous avons des dirigeants, "premiers de corde", dgnrs et sans projet d'avenir.

C'est le moment propice pour un petit hommage :



> Que les damns obscnes cyniques et corrompus
> Fassent griefs de leur peine  ceux qu'ils ont lus
> Car devant tant de problmes
> Et de malentendus
> Les dieux et les diables en sont venus 
>  douter d'eux-mmes

----------


## Grogro

Un tabou tombe, un juge ose enfin appliquer la loi Toubon et dfendre le franais : http://www.liberation.fr/debats/2018...ciaire_1643552

Il serait grand temps de cesser d'avoir honte de parler franais.

----------


## Mat.M

> J'en sais rien, mais normalement les prsidents vitent de parler de guerre.


c'est exact il y a le devoir de rserve et la raison d'Etat.
Monsieur tout-le-monde n'a pas  tre inform sur ce qui se passe en coulisse diplomatiquement.
Le fait d'tre de vivre dans une poque de communication  tout-va ne signifie pas que tout soit permis.

----------


## Ryu2000

> c'est exact il y a le devoir de rserve et la raison d'Etat.


Quoi qu'en fait en y rflchissant bien, il y a des prsidents qui parlent de guerre (aux USA par exemple).

Les USA ont install des missiles en Turquie et on vis l'URSS.
En rponse l'URSS a install des missiles  Cuba et on vis les USA.

Et  partir de l le gouvernement US parlait d'une grosse tension entre les USA et l'URSS.
Ensuite les USA ont fait un blocus illgal, ce qui est un acte de guerre.

Au final ils se sont arrang "jenlve mes missiles de Turquie t'enlve tes missiles de Cuba".



Le truc c'est qu'aujourd'hui les politiciens franais parlent de guerre avec les terroristes alors que ce n'est pas une guerre.
Dans une guerre les 2 camps sont arms et s'changent des attaques.
Avec le terrorisme ce sont des gens qui n'ont rien demand qui se font tuer.

Mme Laurent Wauquiez (qui est pour moi le moins pire des rpublicains) en parle :
Terrorisme: "L'islamisme a dclar la guerre  la France. Nous faisons face  un ennemi intrieur", estime Laurent Wauquiez

===
Bon et sinon pour en revenir  Macron :
Irresponsable, suivisme, mpris du droit: l'opposition dnonce les frappes franaises en Syrie
Asselineau demande aux parlementaires de destituer Macron aprs les frappes en Syrie (ENTRETIEN)



Macron avec son "j'ai des preuves" c'est comme Colin Powell en 2003 :
[Discours de Colin Powell devant l'ONU]
Et on a su la vrit plus tard...
Quand Colin Powell confiait que la CIA lavait tromp sur les armes de destruction massive en Irak

Apparemment les bombardements de l'autre jour c'tait pour empcher l'enqute de l'OIAC :
L'objectif des frappes en Syrie tait d'empcher l'enqute de l'OIAC  Douma, selon Moscou

Donc l on a Theresa May, Emmanuel Macron et Donal Trump qui sont  2 doigts de dmarrer la 3ime guerre mondiale...

===
Dans un domaine plus lger, on peut s'attendre  une augmentation des taxes sur l'alcool :
Alcool: Contre la surconsommation, des mdecins plaident pour un prix plancher
Les gens d'LREM vont tre tout content d'augmenter une taxe, c'est leur passion (1 mois sans augmentation de taxe et ils dpriment).
En mme temps l'augmentation des taxes sur le tabac et l'alcool c'est un peu la routine.
Ce sont des choses qui arrivent rgulirement.

----------


## Zirak

> Macron avec son "j'ai des preuves" c'est comme Colin Powell en 2003 :


 :Boule de cristal: 

Mais pas la tienne apparemment, tu en as de la chance...






> Apparemment les bombardements de l'autre jour c'tait pour empcher l'enqute de l'OIAC :
> L'objectif des frappes en Syrie tait d'empcher l'enqute de l'OIAC  Douma, selon Moscou






> Le ministre russe des Affaires trangres a qualifi le 14 avril les frappes ariennes en Syrie d'acte d'intimidation et a estim dans un communiqu que cette opration arienne de la part des Etats-Unis, de la France et du Royaume-Uni avait pour but d'empcher l'enqute sur l'utilisation prsume d'armes chimiques par Damas : Tout porte  croire que la raison de cette attaque sur la Syrie tait d'empcher le travail des inspecteurs de l'OIAC.


Aaaaaaaahhhhhhh...

Donc d'aprs les russes, les frappes ont t faites pour empcher un organisme d'enquter sur le fait que Damas ait bien utilis ou non des armes chimiques ? Ce mme organisme qui a dj enqut il y a quelques mois / annes et avait conclu que Damas avait effectivement employ des armes chimiques (je t'ai juste donn X fois le lien Ryu) ? 

Et donc Ryu, si jamais l'enqute de l'OIAC dit que le 7 avril, Damas n'a pas utilis d'armes chimiques, a sera la vrit ? Et donc quand l'OIAC a dit que Damas avait utilis des armes chimiques lors d'une prcdente affaire, c'tait la vrit aussi ? Pourtant  tu dis que c'est des mensonges et qu'il n'y a pas de preuves.

Du coup, l'OIAC, on peut leur faire confiance ou pas ? (Pour rappel pour toi : l'OIAC est un vilain organisme qui dpend de l'ONU).


Vu que tu n'es pas sur place, en dehors de ton opinion sur le gouvernement franais, qu-est-ce qui te permet de dire quand c'est un mensonge et quand cela ne l'est pas, venant de la mme source ? 


Et donc l, comme je t'ai signal le manque de cohrence de ton message, tu vas faire des efforts maintenant ? Cela serait normal, aprs tout c'est comme cela que cela fonctionne.  ::mouarf::

----------


## Ryu2000

> Mais pas la tienne apparemment, tu en as de la chance...


Bon alors je reformule : "Je pense que l'histoire de preuve de Macron c'est le mme type de mensonge que celui de Colin Powell".
C'est correct de dire a.

Et de toute faon quand tu lis a... :
Syrie: un climat de doute entoure la visite des experts de l'OIAC  Douma



> Une porte-parole du dpartement d'Etat amricain a dclar que les Etats-Unis disposent de renseignements selon lesquels  la fois du chlore et du gaz sarin ont t utiliss dans l'attaque  Douma. Le ministre franais des Affaires trangres a, de son ct, jug  trs probable que des preuves et des lments essentiels disparaissent  de la scne de lattaque. Ces accusations ont suscit la raction du ministre russe des Affaires trangres, qui s'est dit  trs tonn  par ces propos.


Les gars avant de partir ils prviennent "On va probablement pas trouver de preuve".




> Donc d'aprs les russes, les frappes ont t faites pour empcher un organisme d'enquter sur le fait que Damas ait bien utilis ou non des armes chimiques ?


Voil.
Je trouve que c'est intressant de voir le point de vue Russe, vu qu'on ne voit que le point de vue oppos tout le temps et que c'est chiant.
J'ai aucune confiance dans l'ONU et l'OTAN de toute faon.

Les rebelles utilisent des armes chimiques, il peut y avoir des attaques sous faux drapeaux, donc si on trouve des traces d'armes chimique a ne veut rien dire de toute faon.
Je trouve que a ne tient pas debout, pourquoi l'arme Syrienne aurait utilis des armes chimiques alors qu'elle tait en train de gagner ?

L'hypocrisie occidentale est insupportable, on a des preuves que des choses horribles sont commise par l'Arabie Saoudite, le Qatar, le Bahren, Isral, etc, et jamais rien ne sera fait.
Mais l'occident a dcid d'anantir le pouvoir Syrien, alors a fait des annes qu'on aide des rebelles  foutre la merde et qu'on accuse l'arme Syrienne d'utiliser des armes chimiques...

====
Et sinon pour en revenir  Macron (oui je dteste toujours les sondages) :
Majorit de mcontents de l'action du prsident, selon un sondage



> Une majorit de Franais se disent mcontents de l'action du prsident de la Rpublique Emmanuel Macron, prs d'un an aprs son lection, selon un sondage Ifop-Fiducial pour Paris Match, Sud Radio et CNews publi mercredi.
> 
> Selon cette enqute, 42% des personnes interroges s'estiment satisfaites de l'action du chef de l'Etat, 58% plutt mcontentes ou trs mcontentes.


Je voudrais bien voir  quoi ressemblait la question pour que la rponse soit "Je m'estime satisfait de l'action du chef de l'Etat".
Qui est satisfait de Macron dans le monde rel ?
Moi j'en ai quasiment jamais rencontr.

====
A la Une: aprs la France, Macron veut rformer lUE



> Il veut  se positionner dans la rorganisation de lchiquier politique europen  venir, La Rpublique en marche nayant aucune existence au niveau europen, faute dlus et faute dappartenir  lune des grandes familles politiques.  Mais  LREM, relve le journal, est dj en train dagrger autour de lui, outre les dmocrates italiens et M5S, Ciudadanos, le parti de centre droit en tte des sondages en Espagne, trois quarts du groupe libral de Guy Verhofstadt, peut-tre les Verts allemands avec qui des ngociations sont en cours et une partie du PPE. LREM nexclut mme plus de devenir le premier groupe du Parlement, un pari qui paraissait fou il y a quelques mois encore.


Ce serait chouette qu'il y a un grand mouvement de gens qui se dplacent pour aller voter pour faire barrage  LREM aux lections europennes.
Mais je pense que comme d'habitude les gens vont s'en foutre, parce qu'ils n'ont pas encore tous compris que l'UE avait beaucoup plus de pouvoir sur la politique franaise que le gouvernement franais...

J'ai vu des images des manifestants de la CGT, ils savent que ce qui va arriver  la SNCF vient des traits europens et ils disent que la France doit rengocier les traites, mais c'est impossible.
Est-ce un jour ils comprendront que si ils veulent que la France ait un minimum de souverainet elle doit quitter l'UE ?

----------


## Jon Shannow

Comme les journaux franais n'en feront surement aucun cas, je vous propose une vido de l'interpellation de Macron par un dput europen belge.
VIDEO

----------


## Zirak

> Et de toute faon quand tu lis a... :
> Syrie: un climat de doute entoure la visite des experts de l'OIAC  Douma
> 
> *Les gars avant de partir ils prviennent "On va probablement pas trouver de preuve".*


Dj ce n'est pas le ministre des affaires trangres franais qui va venir, mais des gens de l'OIAC

Donc tu n'as toujours pas appris  lire ? 

Tu as lu la suite de l'article ?

Quand le ministre dit a, c'est par rapport au fait que les russes (qui accusent d'avoir bombard pour empcher la visite de l'OIAC) ont retard l'accs au site aux experts de l'OIAC justement, ce qui pourrait vouloir dire (on ne sait pas), que les russes ont potentiellement fait du mnage et vir des preuves, cf le commentaire de l'ambassadeur dans TON article.




> Le fait que le dbut de la mission ait t retard de 24 heures a aliment les craintes dune possible altration du site de lattaque chimique prsume. *Lambassadeur amricain  lOIAC a dailleurs clairement dit que les Russes pourraient avoir visit le site de l'attaque dans l'intention de contrecarrer les efforts des experts.*
> 
> Mais les Russes se dfendent de toute tentative dentraver le travail des inspecteurs. La visite de Douma a t reporte de lundi  mardi  cause des  problmes de scurit , selon le porte-parole du Kremlin, Dmitri Peskov. Des sources proches de Damas ont expliqu que les artificiers de larme se sont employs  dsamorcer des obus non exploss pour assurer la scurit des experts internationaux.






> Voil.
> Je trouve que c'est intressant de voir le point de vue Russe, vu qu'on ne voit que le point de vue oppos tout le temps et que c'est chiant.


Vu que tu portes dj des accusations, tu ne fais pas que montrer le point de vue de la Russie, tu prends parti pour la Russie, alors que tu ne sais pas si ils disent la vrit, nuance.





> J'ai aucune confiance dans l'ONU et l'OTAN de toute faon.


On le sait dj, on s'en fou, et c'est hors propos. C'est soit tu fais confiance  l'OIAC soit non, mais pas un coup oui, un coup non, suivant comme a t'arrange... Aprs comme tout le monde, l'OIAC peut "mentir", sciemment ou non, mais comme d'hab, il faut de preuves. C'est pas la vrit quand a va dans ton sens, et un mensonge quand a va contre ton camp, c'est un peu trop facile.





> Les rebelles utilisent des armes chimiques, il peut y avoir des attaques sous faux drapeaux, donc si on trouve des traces d'armes chimique a ne veut rien dire de toute faon.


Oui oui, tout le monde utilise des armes chimiques, sauf Damas, comme d'hab, malgr les rapports qui disent le contraire. 





> Je trouve que a ne tient pas debout, pourquoi l'arme Syrienne aurait utilis des armes chimiques alors qu'elle tait en train de gagner ?


Pourquoi les USA ont utilis des bombes atomiques, surtout la 2me, contre la Japon, alors qu'ils taient en train de "gagner" ? Ca ne tient pas debout et pourtant...





> L'hypocrisie occidentale est insupportable, on a des preuves que des choses horribles sont commise par l'Arabie Saoudite, le Qatar, le Bahren, Isral, etc, et jamais rien ne sera fait.


Concernant l'hypocrisie, c'est l'hpital qui se fou de la charit...  

Ensuite concernant ces pays, faudrait savoir, je croyais qu'on ne devait pas intervenir dans les autres pays ? Donc quand on intervient c'est mal, mais si on n'intervient pas, c'est mal aussi ?  Du coup il faut faire quoi pour que tu sois content ? 

Il faut qu'on continue de ne pas intervenir la-bas; et qu'on arrte d'intervenir la o on le fait, mais on ne va pas commencer  se plaindre qu'on intervient pas "partout" o il y a des problmes, c'est compltement contradictoire avec ton discours habituel sur le non-interventionnisme... 




> Mais l'occident a dcid d'anantir le pouvoir Syrien, alors a fait des annes qu'on aide des rebelles  foutre la merde et qu'on accuse l'arme Syrienne d'utiliser des armes chimiques...


T'as presque failli avoir une phrase juste, dommage qu'elle dborde de mauvaise foi et qu'elle contienne des lments faux. 






> Qui est satisfait de Macron dans le monde rel ?
> Moi j'en ai quasiment jamais rencontr.


Si tu en as "quasiment jamais" rencontr, c'est donc que tu en as rencontr quelques uns, donc pourquoi demandes-tu qui est satisfait ? -_-

Sinon c'est simple, tous les pseudos no-libraux de droite et les plus riches n'ont pas l'air si malheureux de ses actions, donc oui il y a des gens satisfaits. Ce n'est pas parce que tu n'es pas d'accord avec ses ides que personne ne l'est, encore une fois, tu n'es pas le centre du monde, ni reprsentatif de la vision des gens en gnral.





> Est-ce un jour ils comprendront que si ils veulent que la France ait un minimum de souverainet elle doit quitter l'UE ?


Est-ce qu'un jour tu comprendras que dans la majorit des cas, ce que tu dis est faux, puisque la France  la souverainet ncessaire via son droit de veto ? 

Il suffit d'un politicien avec des cou*lles, qui sait dfendre son point de vue (et *qui a envie de dfendre le peuple et ses entreprises* et autres).

Dans le cas prsent, je ne sais plus de quand date la directive mais typiquement, Hollande ou Sarko aurait pu dire non  a. C'est sr qu'effectivement a sert  rien de gueuler alors qu'on a dj sign pour dire qu'on tait d'accord...


@Jon oui je l'ai vue passer hier, par contre (enfin si c'est la mme vido, je ne peux pas vrifier l), j'aurai bien aim voir si il y avait la rponse de Macron derrire, puisqu'il a not pleins de trucs avec son petit sourire suffisant, l'air de dire "dis bien ce que tu veux, je m'en tape". Du coup j'imagine qu'il a du essayer de sortir une rponse se voulant plus ou moins cinglante aprs.

Car bon, l c'est un peu comme toutes les vidos de ce style, c'est tellement subjectif de n'avoir que l'intervention d'un ct. Oui il en mets plein la tronche  Macron, mais si il faut, Macron le mouche derrire,on n'en sait rien...

----------


## ABCIWEB

> Comme les journaux franais n'en feront surement aucun cas, je vous propose une vido de l'interpellation de Macron par un dput europen belge.
> VIDEO


Evidemment, la dmocratie n'est pas la premire proccupation du banquier, c'est dj interdit au sein de son propre groupe parlementaire et ses dputs godillots qui sont obligs de se taire, alors faut pas rver pour les autres. 

La dernire ide du banquier (dans son dbat sur BFMTV) est de niquer un jour de cong supplmentaire pour tous les salaris afin d'quilibrer les comptes de la scu. Aprs la rforme du code du travail, toujours plus dfavorable aux salaris, a commence  faire beaucoup. Cela va se poursuivre avec l'augmentation de l'ge de la retraite et la diminution des pensions. 
Et pour les chmeurs, l'effectif des contrleurs, dont le nombre est valu  environ 200 aujourd'hui, passera  600 en 2019 et  1000 en 2020, de quoi peser confortablement sur les statistiques du chmage en tranglant les plus dmunis. 

J'ai fait une recherche internet avec les termes "augmentation contrleurs fiscaux macron" et bizarrement j'ai rien trouv. 

Faut pas gner les premiers de corde... sauf que, la corde ils ne s'en servent pas pour tirer les autres, mais pour les pendre  ::mrgreen::

----------


## killian68

C'est marrant mais d'un cot a chouinasse parce quil faut protger le modle social franais  tout prix "parce que vous comprenez bien ma bonne dame le pays des droits de l'homme..."

Et de l'autre a chiale parce quil faut financer le dit modle.

Conclusion, oui pour la solidarit, mais surtout avec le pognon des autres (le cur  gauche et le porte monnaie  droite...)

Non parce que faut admettre, avec 25 jours de CP, une semaine de 35 heure (37.5 le plus souvent avec les RTT) les congs et ponts  gogo, c'est sur qu'on est puis de travailler en France...

Faudrait peut tre un peu se sortir les doigts et arrter de rester le cul viss sur nos olives concernant les "acquis sociaux" si on veut avoir un espoir de prolonger notre "modle social".

'Fin Bref...

----------


## halaster08

> Et de l'autre a chiale parce quil faut financer le dit modle.


Ca chiale pas parce qu'il faut financer le modle, a rle parce que c'est toujours aux mmes qu'on le demande.
Cf le message d'abciweb juste au dessus du tien par exemple, ou la hausse de la csg en mme temps que la suppression de l'isf.



> (le cur  gauche et le porte monnaie  droite...)


Le vrai problme c'est que le porte monnaie de certain est dans un paradis fiscal.

----------


## virginieh

> Non parce que faut admettre, avec 25 jours de CP, une semaine de 35 heure (37.5 le plus souvent avec les RTT) les congs et ponts  gogo, c'est sur qu'on est puis de travailler en France...


C'est ce que les chantres de l'Allemagne disent, cependant la productivit horraires des franais reste suprieure  celle de l'Allemagne.
Ce que je n'arrive pas a comprendre. 
C'est pourquoi 75 employs puiss (avec 25 personnes au chomages ou en contrats a temps partiels leur permettant pas de survivre sans aide) c'est  dire qui feront leur travail peu efficacement et produisant une moindre qualit a cause de l'puisement (avec la pression sur les salaires vers le bas a cause du pourcentage) serait mieux qu'une proportion 90:10 ou la qualit serait meilleure et une meilleure consomation qui ferait donc aussi augmenter le PIB.

(le chiffres sont pifomtriques, juste pour imager le fonctionement).

----------


## killian68

Trs prcisment le problme.

Devoir raliser le mme travail sur 35h est une connerie majeure... Mais dogmatiquement on s'y accroche comme des moules  un rocher.

Le partage du temps de travail ne gnre pas de nouveaux emplois. Cela ne fonctionne pas, n'a jamais fonctionn et ne fonctionnera jamais. C'est incompatible avec la mentalit franaise et son rapport au travail.

----------


## virginieh

Ah bon ? pourtant rduire le temps de travail n'a pos aucun probleme jusqu'a il y a peu, au contraire a allait de pair avec une hausse de la productivit  et de la consommation.
Aujourd'hui on nous fait faire l'inverse travailler plus pour moins d'argent, mais c'est pas grave parce qu'on a moins de loisirs, et on se demande pourquoi le PIB monte peu.

Parce que a me semble trange. Quand j'tais ado, on nous expliquais qu'on tait de plus en plus nombreux, et qu'il y avait de plus en plus d'automatisation, donc progressivement le temps de travail par personne diminuait, et a marchait trs bien ...
Alors si on nous expliqu'ais qu'on est arriv a un point optimal et que la rduction du temps de travail ne peut plus fonctionner je dirais possible ..
Par contre quand on nous dit que a n'a JAMAIS march, je me souviens trs bien que c'est faux.
Du coup je doute de tout le reste de la phrase.

Puis pour dfendre le no libralisme qui constite a donner 90% des fruits de la productions au 1% qui produisent rien et que si a marche pas c'est qu'on ne leur donne pas encore assez, je trouve qu'ils ont trs peu essay de rduire le temps de travail avant de dcider que a ne pourrait JAMAIS marcher.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Oui oui, tout le monde utilise des armes chimiques, sauf Damas, comme d'hab, malgr les rapports qui disent le contraire.


Tout le monde n'en utilise pas et certainement pas autant que les USA ou Isral...
Mais l a n'a aucun sens, mettez vous  la place de la Syrie, pourquoi vous utiliseriez ces armes  ce moments l ?
Vous tes en train de gagner, l'occident n'arrte pas de rpter en boucle "Si vous utilisez l'arme chimique on intervient".
a n'a pas de sens, pourquoi le pouvoir Syrie ordonnerait de faire du mal  son peuple, c'est contre productif.




> Pourquoi les USA ont utilis des bombes atomiques, surtout la 2me, contre la Japon, alors qu'ils taient en train de "gagner" ? Ca ne tient pas debout et pourtant...


1. Pour tester 2 technologies sur des civils
2. Pour forcer le Japon  se rendre sans condition (le Japon tait prt  se rendre bien avant, mais les USA ne voulait pas entendre parler de condition)
C'est le pire acte terroriste de l'histoire de l'humanit, mais comme le vainqueur crit l'histoire, les USA se sont fait passer pour les gentils.




> Ensuite concernant ces pays, faudrait savoir, je croyais qu'on ne devait pas intervenir dans les autres pays ?


Il ne faut pas intervenir.
C'est qui est pnible c'est qu'on est pote avec des rgimes bien pire que le gouvernement Syrien.
Le gouvernement Syrien protge les minorits religieuse par exemple.
Ce qui ne serait pas le cas si le pays tait contrl par des terroristes.




> Est-ce qu'un jour tu comprendras que dans la majorit des cas, ce que tu dis est faux, puisque la France  la souverainet ncessaire via son droit de veto ?


Tout ne fonctionne pas comme a dans l'UE.
Toutes les lois ne doivent pas tre accept par les 28, sinon jamais rien ne changerait, il y aurait toujours forcment un pays pas d'accord avec les autres.

Et mme l'UE fait du lobbying pour que les gouvernements se soumettent.

De toute faon on s'en fout si des franais ont particip  la prise de dcision, a ne change rien au problme.
Aujourd'hui Macron est oblig de continuer les chantiers de privatisation parce que ce sont les ordres de l'UE.
On est contraint de s'y plier, on ne peut pas changer de direction. Nous n'avons plus de souverainet, nous n'avons plus de contrle, nous sommes sur les rails de l'UE et c'est pas Macron qui va essayer de rsister, vu qu'il est  fond pro UE...

====
Pour en revenir  Macron, ce titre de news donne l'impression que Merkel contrle l'UE et c'est  elle qu'il faut demander pour changer quelque chose :
Europe: Emmanuel Macron va tenter de convaincre Angela Merkel de passer la vitesse suprieure

Ce titre de news donne l'impression que Merkel dirige et a envoy chier Macron :
Merkel freine les ambitions europennes de Macron



> Fragilise politiquement, la chancelire allemande ne veut pas dune rforme en profondeur de la zone euro.


L'UE ce n'est pas quelque chose de trs populaire et a l'est de moins en moins.
Merkel qui n'est pas dans une position confortable en ce moment, elle ne peut pas acclrer les choses trop vite actuellement.

Je ne sais pas ce qu'ils ont a toujours faire croire que la France peut influer sur l'UE (c'est mprisant pour les 27 autres) :
Les manuvres de Macron pour mener lUE

De plus en plus de gens sont mcontents de Macron (et c'est normal, parce que les rformes demand par l'UE dtruisent la France) :
Hu lors de son dplacement dans les Vosges, Macron ira jusqu'au bout des rformes

L'UE veut qu'on privatise tout, EDF, GDF, France Telecom, La Poste, les autoroutes, la SNCF, les prisons, les hpitaux, etc...
Quand c'est prive le service est moins bien.




> Aujourd'hui on nous fait faire l'inverse travailler plus pour moins d'argent, mais c'est pas grave parce qu'on a moins de loisirs, et on se demande pourquoi le PIB monte peu.


Si les gens sont prt  travailler plus pour gagner moins, c'est parce que le chmage est lev et ils ont besoin d'un emploi.
Si le PIB monte un petit peu, c'est parce que le gouvernement bricole de tous les cts pour faire croire qu'il y a de la croissance...
En modifiant le calcul du PIB on arrive  masquer la rcession.

Cette anne la drogue arrive dans le PIB, bientt ce sera la prostitution (c'est ce que demande l'UE).

2014 :
Drogue et prostitution augmentent le PIB espagnol de 9%

===
Il y a des gens qui luttent encore contre le CETA :
Jadot demande  Macron de ne pas faire ratifier le CETA



> "Si nous voulons que l'Europe porte un projet global de coopration, de solidarit et de gestion des biens communs plantaires, commenons par stopper ces accords dtestables. Vous en avez le pouvoir: demandez  votre majorit  l'Assemble de ne pas ratifier le Ceta et stoppez la ngociation avec le Mercosur", crit M. Jadot dans cette lettre. 
> 
> Le Ceta, trait de libre-change UE-Canada, "c'est l'importation de gaz de schiste et de carburant issu des sables bitumineux, les ptroles les plus polluants", ou encore des "risques sanitaires et environnementaux lis aux OGM et aux perturbateurs endocriniens", affirme le dput.


Ce serait beau que Macron refuse de signer le truc, mais j'y crois pas des masses...
Quoi que si il veut gagner de la popularit ce serait le bon plan.

----------


## killian68

Je te confirme qu'avec notre mentalit de branleurs, pas foutus de sortir d'une cour d'cole, mme, surtout, dans le travail...

a na pas fonctionn en France et a ne fonctionnera jamais...

Personne n'accepte d'assumer sa part de cot de reformes profondes (car oui, c'est lorsque la situation va correctement qu'on reforme, pas quand on est les pieds dans la merde) et prfre faire ce qui a t fait depuis 30ans,  savoir soulever le tapis et planquer la crasse en dessous, cela ne fait que confirmer le fait que cela ne fonctionnera jamais...en France.

On fera le bilan ensemble dans quelques annes si tu le souhaite

----------


## virginieh

> Je te confirme qu'avec notre mentalit de branleurs, pas foutus de sortir d'une cour d'cole, mme, surtout, dans le travail...
> 
> a na pas fonctionn en France et a ne fonctionnera jamais...
> 
> Personne n'accepte d'assumer sa part de cot de reformes profondes (car oui, c'est lorsque la situation va correctement qu'on reforme, pas quand on est les pieds dans la merde) et prfre faire ce qui a t fait depuis 30ans,  savoir soulever le tapis et planquer la crasse en dessous, cela ne fait que confirmer le fait que cela ne fonctionnera jamais...en France.
> 
> On fera le bilan ensemble dans quelques annes si tu le souhaite



OK le 20eme siecle a jamais exist ...

Srieux je trouve a trs fort, il y a eu une priode ou a fonctionnait trs bien .. Mais comme on t'a dit que c'est pas possible tu en nie l'existence juste sur la fois d'un dogme.

Et je trouve que pour quelqu'un qui trouve qu'on bosse pas assez, tu passes normment de temps a le rpter sur un forum ...

----------


## Ryu2000

> cela ne fait que confirmer le fait que cela ne fonctionnera jamais...en France.


Est-ce que vous avez un exemple de pays qui se porte bien ?
Il y avait bien la Libye sous Kadafhi qui vitait la dette, mais a a chang depuis...

Nous sommes dans une crise mondiale, et en parallle nous sommes dans une crise union europenne.
Nous n'avons aucune marge de manuvre, nous ne pouvons pas tenter de trouver des solutions en faisant des expriences, nous sommes forc  suivre les ordres de l'UE.
Par exemple l il faudrait que l'tat rachte les parts de toutes les rgions dans la SNCF, pour re nationaliser comme il faut la SNCF, pour que la dette compte comme une dpense normale de l'tat.
L ils vont dire "les rgions grent mal les trains, a ne fonctionne pas, il faut privatiser".

Voil ce qui va finir par arriver partout dans l'UE :
Les minijobs ou la flexibilit  lallemande



> Plus de sept millions de personnes occupent un petit boulot  temps trs partiel et peu pay, qui ne donne droit ni  la retraite ni au chmage


Allemagne, tous au travail ! ( nimporte quel prix)



> Travailler pour un euro de lheure ou pour un mini job de 450 euros par mois Tel est le quotidien de 7 millions dAllemands selon le ministre du Travail. Avec les rformes Hartz du chancelier Schrder en 2003, un second march du travail sest form entre prcarit, systme D et illgalit.





> OK le 20eme siecle a jamais exist ...


Ce qui a bien march surtout ce sont les 30 glorieuses, il y a toujours un boost conomique aprs une grosse guerre.
Et il y a toujours une crise conomique avant une grosse guerre...
C'est le cycle du capitalisme.

----------


## virginieh

Sauf que des lois pour rduire le temps de travail il y en a eu pendant TOUT le 20eme siecle et pas seulement pendant les 30 glorieuses, qui taient effectivement une priode de croissance conomique extreme, donc ne servirait pas a prouver quoi que ce soit, mais un siecle entier si.

----------


## Zirak

> De toute faon on s'en fout si des franais ont particip  la prise de dcision, *a ne change rien au problme*.
> *Aujourd'hui Macron est oblig de continuer* les chantiers de privatisation parce que ce sont les ordres de l'UE.
> *On est contraint de s'y plier, on ne peut pas changer de direction. Nous n'avons plus de souverainet, nous n'avons plus de contrle, nous sommes sur les rails de l'UE* et c'est pas Macron qui va essayer de rsister, vu qu'il est  fond pro UE...


Oui  ce niveau l, ce n'est plus de la mauvaise fois, mais de la btise...

Bah si a change tout au problme, bien sr qu'on est oblig de s'y plier, mais cela n'a rien  voir avec un manque de souverainet, on est oblig de le faire car on s'est engag  le faire !!! 

Si tu ne veux pas faire un truc, tu ne signe pas un "contrat" disant "oui je vais le faire"... Je ne vois pas ce qu'il y a difficile  comprendre la-dedans ??? Mme un enfant de 5 ans comprendrait : "ne pas tenir ses promesses / engagements, c'est mal".

Tu as sign (et ton patron aussi) un contrat, o ton patron s'engage  ta payer pour le travail que tu fais. S'il ne tient pas sa parole et ne te paie pas, tu ne vas pas tre content, et tu vas te retourner contre lui pour qu'il paie, ce qui serait normal. Bah c'est pareil pour la grosse majorit des choses que soit disant l'UE nous oblige  faire, on a sign en disant "oui on va le faire" donc oui, il ne faut pas s'tonner derrire d'tre oblig de le faire sous peine que l'autre partie se retourne contre nous pour demander des comptes...

En gros toi tu voudrais qu'on puisse s'engager  faire des trucs, en mentant  tout le monde, pour aprs les envoyer chier derrire si finalement on n'a pas envie de le faire ? Faut arrter de croire au pre Nol hein, c'est pas comme a qu'on traite avec d'autres pays / entreprises.

Et aprs tu veux qu'on sorte de l'UE et qu'on fasse des traits bilatraux avec tous les autres pays, alors que tu nous dis clairement qu'on ne doit pas respecter nos engagements ? "lol" quoi, tu crois qu'on va garder combien de relations commerciales une fois qu'on aura rompu unilatralement un ou deux traits grce  notre "souverainet" ?

----------


## Ryu2000

> Sauf que des lois pour rduire le temps de travail il y en a eu pendant TOUT le 20eme siecle et pas seulement pendant les 30 glorieuses


Ouais mais ce n'est pas parce qu'on baisse le temps de travail qu'on augmente forcment le PIB.
Le PIB augmentait pour plein de raisons et les travailleurs ont gagn des acquis sociaux.
Acquis Sociaux - Historique des acquis sociaux en France




> Si tu ne veux pas faire un truc, tu ne signe pas un "contrat" disant "oui je vais le faire"...


Les trucs ont t sign avant par d'autres personnes.
Et les nouvelles personnes au pouvoir ne peuvent pas les changer. (Et de toute faon ce n'est pas toujours les 28 pays qui dcident toutes les lois.)

C'est comme si en Allemagne ils disaient "On a sign cette loi en 1942, on s'est engag donc on s'y tient".

Si un parti qui veut rparer la France arrivait au pouvoir il ne pourrait rien faire  cause de l'UE.
On ne peut pas changer l'UE.

----------


## Charvalos

C'est quoi l'intrt de l'emploi  vie dans la fonction publique ?

----------


## Zirak

> Les trucs ont t sign avant par d'autres personnes.
> Et les nouvelles personnes au pouvoir ne peuvent pas les changer.


Mais encore heureux ! Si  chaque changement de prsident d'un pays, il fallait tout rengocier avant mme que les choses aient t mises en place, on ne ferait jamais rien et on passerait notre temps  casser ce qu' fait le prcdent (grosso merdo ce qui se passe en France quoi, on ne fait que casser ou "patcher" ce qu'a fait le prdcesseur sans vraiment rien faire de plus ou rarement).

Le problme encore une fois, ce n'est pas que l'UE l'oblige  le faire une fois sign, mais que les personnes qui signent le font sans se soucier de savoir si les gens sont d'accords ! 

Si la personne qui a sign a, avait demand son avis au peuple, et dans le cas o celui-ci aurait dit non, elle n'avait pas sign la directive, bah il n'y aurait pas besoin de "pouvoir revenir en arrire" ou de "changer" ce qui aurait t fait puisque du coup, on n'aurait rien chang... 


Si encore, tu voulais revenir en arrire une fois le truc mis en place car tu observe que a pose problme, et tu ne pourrais pas du tout le faire, l tu aurais raison de gueuler et je serais d'accord avec toi. Dans le cas de la SNCF, on gueule avant mme que cela soit mis en place car on n'en veut pas mais ce problme l ne vient pas de l'UE, mais du dirigeant franais qui a sign sans demand l'avis au peuple ! 

Au final, t'es juste en train de tomber dans le discours basique du gouvernement, qui est de dire que c'est la faute  l'UE pour se ddouaner et pouvoir peut-tre tre rlu par la suite. On a vraiment de la chance que tu ne sois pas du genre  te laisser prendre et  croire la propagande de nos lus, qu'est-ce que cela serait sinon...

----------


## Ryu2000

> C'est quoi l'intrt de l'emploi  vie dans la fonction publique ?


Peut tre que comme a paie moins que dans le prive, il faut proposer quelque chose qui puisse attirer du monde et la scurit de l'emploi c'est pas mal.
Les fonctionnaires peuvent se faire virer pour faute grave.
L'tat a moins de raison de virer du monde qu'une entreprise.
Les effectifs des policiers et des profs diminuent parfois, on attend qu'ils partent en retraite et on les remplace pas.

Le problme c'est tout ce qui est dputs, snateurs, etc, en France il y en a beaucoup trop...
Alors qu'on aurait besoin de gens dans les coles et les tribunaux, ce serait plus utile comme a.

200 hauts fonctionnaires dans le viseur d'Emmanuel Macron




> Si la personne qui a sign a, avait demand son avis au peuple, et dans le cas o celui-ci aurait dit non, elle n'avait pas sign la directive, bah il n'y aurait pas besoin de "pouvoir revenir en arrire" ou de "changer" ce qui aurait t fait puisque du coup, on n'aurait rien chang...


L'UE est anti dmocratique de toute faon.
Quand l'avis du peuple est demand on ne le respect pas.
Rfrendum franais sur le trait tablissant une constitution pour l'Europe
Rfrendum nerlandais sur le trait tablissant une Constitution pour l'Europe




> Dans le cas de la SNCF, on gueule avant mme que cela soit mis en place car on n'en veut pas mais ce problme l ne vient pas de l'UE, mais du dirigeant franais qui a sign sans demand l'avis au peuple !


J'ai vu les manifestants de la CGT dire que a venait d'un texte de l'UE.
Mme qu'ils ne veulent surtout pas sortir de l'UE, mais rengocier les traits.
Ils veulent "Changer l'Europe".



Je met un lien de l'UPR parce qu'eux comprennent exactement comment a marche, ils connaissent les textes :
Ne nous trompons pas de combat, la mise en concurrence et la destruction de la SNCF sont la consquence directe de notre appartenance  lUnion europenne




> Au final, t'es juste en train de tomber dans le discours basique du gouvernement, qui est de dire que c'est la faute  l'UE pour se ddouaner et pouvoir peut-tre tre rlu par la suite.


J'ai jamais vu un seul gouvernement dire a.
Moi je vois que des gros fans de l'UE, qui veulent toujours aller vers plus d'UE.
Parfois ils parlent de changer l'UE, mais c'est un rve.

----------


## Darkzinus

> C'est quoi l'intrt de l'emploi  vie dans la fonction publique ?


C'est pour justifier le salaire plus faible je pense.

----------


## virginieh

> C'est quoi l'intrt de l'emploi  vie dans la fonction publique ?


En thorie, viter que le gouvernement puisse choisir qui sont les fonctionnaires en fonction de leur opinions politique.
Et ce sont les salaires plus bas qui sont du au fait qu'il y a l'emploi a vie

----------


## Charvalos

Ok, mais cela veut dire quoi ? Qu'il ne peut pas tre licenci ?

----------


## Grogro

> Trs prcisment le problme.
> 
> Devoir raliser le mme travail sur 35h est une connerie majeure... Mais dogmatiquement on s'y accroche comme des moules  un rocher.
> 
> Le partage du temps de travail ne gnre pas de nouveaux emplois. Cela ne fonctionne pas, n'a jamais fonctionn et ne fonctionnera jamais. C'est incompatible avec la mentalit franaise et son rapport au travail.


Alors, pourquoi cela fonctionnerait partout dans le monde et pas en France ? Pourquoi toutes les rductions du temps du travail depuis le dbut du XIXme sicle ont fonctionn, mais les 35h ce serait diffrent ? Pourquoi toutes les donnes macroconomiques disent le contraire : les 35h ont t la mesure la plus efficace et la moins coteuse des 40 dernires annes contre le chmage ? 

Ce tabou sur le temps de travail, la conception linaire de la productivit qui en dcoule, le culte du prsentisme, tout cela est typiquement franco-franais. On ne se pose pas autant de question  l'tranger, mais il est vrai que les 35h, bien qu'ayant t un succs conomique incontestable, ont crisp et cliv une partie de l'opinion et la rforme avait t mene d'une faon un peu trop autoritaire.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Ok, mais cela veut dire quoi ? Qu'il ne peut pas tre licenci ?


Si, mais il faut une raison suprieur  "On manque de travail en ce moment", "On va te remplacer par un polonais", "On dlocalise le pays", "Je t'aime pas", etc.

Licenciement d'un fonctionnaire



> Le licenciement d'un fonctionnaire titulaire ou stagiaire peut intervenir pour diffrents motifs. Selon le motif de licenciement, la procdure varie et l'agent bnficie ou non d'une indemnit de licenciement.


Il y a des trucs comme abandon de poste ou sanctions disciplinaires.

Le licenciement des agents de la fonction publique en 10 questions



> Le licenciement dun agent territorial, quil soit fonctionnaire, stagiaire ou contractuel, peut tre motiv par une faute disciplinaire de lagent ou par son insuffisance professionnelle (lire la question n2).
> 
> Par ailleurs, le fonctionnaire dont lemploi a t supprim et qui refuse trois offres demploi peut aussi tre licenci.


Des fois des dputs mriteraient d'tre vir pour incomptence, mais apparemment c'est impossible...

----------


## killian68

> OK le 20eme siecle a jamais exist ...


O tempora O mores. trangement, ce qui fonctionnait  l'age de pierre ne fonctionne plus trop...





> Srieux je trouve a trs fort, il y a eu une priode ou a fonctionnait trs bien .. Mais comme on t'a dit que c'est pas possible tu en nie l'existence juste sur la fois d'un dogme


Non, non il suffit d'un cerveau et de savoir un peu le faire fonctionner...





> Et je trouve que pour quelqu'un qui trouve qu'on bosse pas assez, tu passes normment de temps a le rpter sur un forum ...


Je ne travaille pas en France. J'ai le temps de travailler correctement, en prenant le temps de le faire, sans tre stress et au final, tant heureux au taf, je produit la mme quantit de travail, de qualit et sans me pourrir le vie. CQFD

Et pour reprendre les bon propos de 

tonnant non ?

----------


## Zirak

> L'UE est anti dmocratique de toute faon.
> Quand l'avis du peuple est demand on ne le respect pas.
> Rfrendum franais sur le trait tablissant une constitution pour l'Europe
> Rfrendum nerlandais sur le trait tablissant une Constitution pour l'Europe


Ah donc pour montrer que l'UE est anti-dmocratique tu prend l'exemple de deux pays dont les dirigeants ont choisi de ne pas couter le rsultats des rfrendums ? 

Quel rapport ?

Le seul lien entre tes 2 rfrendums et l'UE, c'est qu'ils sont  propos de l'UE (enfin de sa constitution) mais ce n'est pas l'UE qui a dcid de ne pas en tenir compte, c'est le gouvernement / le dirigeant des pays en question.

Avec tes 2 liens, tu peux juste que la France et les Pays-Bas ne sont pas dmocratiques, mais pas l'UE...





> J'ai vu les manifestants de la CGT dire que a venait d'un texte de l'UE.


Oui, texte qui a t valid par la France ! 





> Je met un lien de l'UPR parce qu'eux comprennent exactement comment a marche, ils connaissent les textes :


 ::ptdr::  ::ptdr::  ::ptdr:: 





> Ne nous trompons pas de combat, la mise en concurrence et la destruction de la SNCF sont la consquence directe de notre appartenance  lUnion europenne


Tu montre exactement dans quoi je disais que tu tombais dedans comme un innocent, merci. 

Bien sr que l'UPR va te dire a, et que tout est la faute de l'Europe, puisqu'ils veulent en sortir, ils ne vont pas tre objectif la-dessus... C'est comme quand Monsanto te dit que ses produits sont tous sans dangers niveau crdibilit... 





> J'ai jamais vu un seul gouvernement dire a.


T'as jamais vu aucun gouvernement te dire que si on devait faire ceci ou cela, c'tait  cause d'une directive europenne et qu'on avait pas le choix ? Ah bah merde, c'est pourtant exactement ce qui se passe avec la SNCF en ce moment... 

En plus, mme ceux en dehors du gouvernement le dise quand a les arrange, tu as toi-mme mis le lien de ton copain Asselineau en train de le dire juste  l'instant.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Je ne travaille pas en France. J'ai le temps de travailler correctement, en prenant le temps de le faire, sans tre stress et au final, tant heureux au taf, je produit la mme quantit de travail, de qualit et sans me pourrir le vie. CQFD


Ceux qui bossent dans un bureau, qui sont cadre, ingnieur, etc, peuvent rester au bureau autant qu'ils veulent.
Ils ont un forfait minimum autour de 39h/semaine, mais si ils veulent rester glander au bureau jusqu' 20h30 tous les jours ils peuvent.

Passer trop d'heures au travail, rduit la productivit et la crativit, je ne comprend pas lintrt de faire des heures pour faire des heures...
Quand tu dois trouver des solutions pour rpondre  des problmes, il faut prendre du recul.
C'est comme l'inspiration d'un artiste  ::P: 
L'inspiration a ne vient pas comme a, on ne peut pas la forcer.




> Ah donc pour montrer que l'UE est anti-dmocratique tu prend l'exemple de deux pays dont les dirigeants ont choisi de ne pas couter le rsultats des rfrendums ?


a montre que les gouvernements sont soumis  l'UE et ne cherchent pas  se dfendre.
Heureusement l'euroscepticisme augmente un peu partout, comme en Hongrie et en Italie par exemple  ::P: 

C'tait dj dcid avant, le texte devait passer, la France a organis un rfrendum parce qu'il pensait que le oui l'emporterait.




> Bien sr que l'UPR va te dire a, et que tout est la faute de l'Europe, puisqu'ils veulent en sortir, ils ne vont pas tre objectif la-dessus... C'est comme quand Monsanto te dit que ses produits sont tous sans dangers niveau crdibilit...


Les gens de l'UPR on les preuves, ils ont les textes et les rfrences, c'est bas sur les textes officielles.
Je ne vois pas le problme.




> T'as jamais vu aucun gouvernement te dire que si on devait faire ceci ou cela, c'tait  cause d'une directive europenne et qu'on avait pas le choix ? Ah bah merde, c'est pourtant exactement ce qui se passe avec la SNCF en ce moment...


Bon alors peut tre que des pays comme la Hongrie ou la Bulgarie essaient de rsister un peu...

Mais j'ai jamais entendu Macron dire "a l'UE me l'impose, mais je le fais  contre cur".

----------


## Zirak

> a montre que les gouvernements sont soumis  l'UE et ne cherchent pas  se dfendre.
> Heureusement l'euroscepticisme augmente un peu partout, comme en Hongrie et en Italie par exemple 
> 
> C'tait dj dcid avant, le texte devait passer, la France a organis un rfrendum parce qu'il pensait que le oui l'emporterait.


Tout a c'est dans ta tte, tu ne peux pas arriver  cette conclusion  partir de cela, il n'y a aucun foutu lien...





> Les gens de l'UPR on les preuves, ils ont les textes et les rfrences, c'est bas sur les textes officielles.


Ils ont exactement les mmes lments que tu peux trouver toi aussi, si tu prenais le temps de chercher 2 mn, et cela ne les empche pas de sortir un paquet d'neries...

Et encore une fois, ils ne sont pas objectifs. Quand un truc n'est pas de la faute de l'UE mais en fait du gouvernement franais, tu crois que l'UPR va dfendre l'UE en disant qu'elle n'y est pour rien ? Bah non. Et comme ils ne sont pas objectifs, cela dcrdibilise tout le propos, et fait qu'on ne croit pas forcment le reste de ce qu'ils disent.





> Mais j'ai jamais entendu Macron dire "a l'UE me l'impose, mais je le fais  contre cur".


Ah mais j'ai pas parl de le faire  contre-coeur, ne pas avoir le choix et le faire avec plaisir ou  contre-coeur, c'est 2 choses diffrentes.

Tu peux tre oblig de faire quelque chose ( cause d'une loi par exemple), et le faire avec plaisir ou sans que cela ne te pose problme, car cela ne te drange pas, ou au contraire, tu peux le faire  contre-coeur car la loi t'oblige  faire quelque chose que tu ne voudrais pas faire sinon.

----------


## ManusDei

> a montre que les gouvernements sont soumis  l'UE et ne cherchent pas  se dfendre.
> Heureusement l'euroscepticisme augmente un peu partout, comme en Hongrie et en Italie par exemple


Non, a montre surtout que les gens de l'UPR ont sch les cours d'explication de texte en 5me.

Et au fait, tu sais pourquoi l'euroscepticisme augmente en Italie ? Parce que l'UE ne s'y implique pas assez (migrants).
La rponse  l'euroscepticisme en Italie c'est plus d'UE.

----------


## virginieh

> O tempora O mores. trangement, ce qui fonctionnait  l'age de pierre ne fonctionne plus trop...


Ouais 20eme siecle et l'age dde pierre c'est la meme chose ... Et tu n'as pas dit que a ne fonctionnait PLUS mais que a n'avait JAMAIS fonctionn. Bref tu as besoin d'un dictionnaire.




> Je ne travaille pas en France. (...) Et pour reprendre les bon propos de 
> 
> tonnant non ?


Bref tu parles d'poques que tu connais pas, d'un pays que tu connais pas mais tu es persuad d'avoir raison.
Je me dis pas que c'est tonnant, jusque qu'on vient de trouver le 2eme compte de Ryu.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Et au fait, tu sais pourquoi l'euroscepticisme augmente en Italie ? Parce que l'UE ne s'y implique pas assez (migrants).


L'UE impose daccueillir beaucoup trop de migrants et a nerve les italiens (il y a eu des viols, des chiens grill, etc).
Les italiens n'ont pas trop envie d'tre envahie par des nigriens...

Pourquoi l'UE ne nous dfend pas contre les migrants ?
a devrait tre son rle !
L'Australie arrive  grer le problme il parait... Donc on pourrait faire comme eux.
Nigerian man allegedly killed and cut into pieces 18 years old girl

----------


## killian68

> [...]
> Passer trop d'heures au travail, rduit la productivit et la crativit, je ne comprend pas lintrt de faire des heures pour faire des heures...
> Quand tu dois trouver des solutions pour rpondre  des problmes, il faut prendre du recul.
> C'est comme l'inspiration d'un artiste 
> L'inspiration a ne vient pas comme a, on ne peut pas la forcer.
> [...]


Juste pour info, je travaille contractuellement 42,5 heures par semaine, ce n'est pas un forfait et mes journes sont bien remplies.

En plus, j'arrive un peu plus tt parce que j'aime bien me faire couler mon petit caf tranquilou et que j'ai le biensance de ne pas commencer ma journe par ma pause caf syndicale en me touchant la nouille 30 minutes sur mon temps de travail

Aprs pour tre un peu plus direct, ce genre de remarque venant de quelqu'un qui va chercher ses argumentaires dans les chansons poetico-connes et les vidos facebook... je trouve cela assez savoureux...  ::mrgreen:: 





> [...]
> 
> Bref tu parles d'poques que tu connais pas, d'un pays que tu connais pas mais tu es persuad d'avoir raison.
> Je me dis pas que c'est tonnant, jusque qu'on vient de trouver le 2eme compte de Ryu.


Mon petit tu ne saurais tre plus dans l'erreur...

Je suis bien franais, je travaille  l'tranger et rentre chez moi tous les soirs en France, et j'ai 45ans bien tasss...

Au vu de la "qualit" de ta saillie drlatique, je serais tent de te dire de commencer par avoir quelques poils au menton avant de t'avancer trop loin, mais tant gentil de nature, je ne le dirai pas...

----------


## Ryu2000

> Juste pour info, je travaille contractuellement 42,5 heures par semaine, ce n'est pas un forfait et mes journes sont bien remplies.


Ouais bon a va 42,5 heures c'est quasiment 35h a n'a rien dexagr encore...
Moi je pensais  ceux qui font plus de 50h...

Il y a des gens qui, en 20h, feront beaucoup plus de boulot qu'un autre gars en 50h.
Si tu prends un dveloppeur, que tu le force  rester au travail 12h/jour  la fin il ne produira plus rien du tout, il sera vid.
Il faut qu'il ait le temps de se dtendre et de faire autre chose.
Bon a va il est dans un bureau, il peut glander sur internet, mais psychologiquement a affaiblit quand mme.

----------


## Zirak

> Juste pour info, je travaille contractuellement 42,5 heures par semaine, ce n'est pas un forfait et mes journes sont bien remplies.
> 
> En plus, j'arrive un peu plus tt parce que j'aime bien me faire couler mon petit caf tranquilou et que j'ai le biensance de ne pas commencer ma journe par ma pause caf syndicale en me touchant la nouille 30 minutes sur mon temps de travail


Et ? 

Le fait de travailler 35h (ce qui reste rare, la majorit c'est 39h comme avant il me semble, c'est juste qu'il y a des heures payes en heures supp ou en RTT) ne signifie pas pour autant que l'on glande plus au boulot que quelqu'un qui bosse 42.5h a signifie juste qu'on a 7.5h par semaine que l'on peut occuper  autre chose (voir sa famille, ses amis, faire une activit quelconque,...).

Perso je suis  39H (donc 4h d'heures supp par semaine), ce qui veut dire que tu "bosses" officiellement 30mn de plus que moi par jour. Sachant que le cerveau perd en concentration au bout de 50mn sans pause, et que faire plus d'heure ne peut qu'accrotre la fatigue, et donc les risques d'erreurs, niveau productivit, je ne vois pas trop le gain. Faire plus d'heures pour potentiellement faire plus de merde, ce n'est pas productif (en tout cas dans notre branche), et mme dans des mtiers plus physiques : + d'heures => + de fatigue => concentration et rythme de travail rduit sur la fin => gain de productivit faible (voir nul car la qualit sur la fin ne sera pas forcment prsente).

Au bout d'un moment a serait bien de comprendre que la productivit, ce n'est pas un truc compltement linaire. Une personne qui va passer de 7h par jour  14h par jour, ne va pas doubler sa productivit hein...  ::mrgreen:: 


Au final oui, tu es plus prsent que d'autres au travail, mais quel rapport ? Ce n'est pas pour autant que ton travail sera de meilleur qualit ou que tu abattra plus de boulot que d'autres personnes aux 35h qui sont peut-tre plus doues et/ou plus rapides. 

(Je ne remets pas en cause ton niveau ou quoi hein, tu es peut-tre trs bon, et tu fais peut-tre un travail parfait, et tant mieux pour toi, mais c'est juste pour dire que la productivit ne dpend pas que du nombre d'heures passes au travail, et que donc ce que tu nous raconte l, bah cela reste un cas parmi des millions d'autres, et que cela ne prouve strictement rien, en dehors du fait que tu passe plus de temps au sein des locaux de ton entreprise.)





> Aprs pour tre un peu plis direct, ce genre de remarque venant de quelqu'un qui va chercher ses argumentaires dans les chansons poetico-connes et les vidos facebook... je trouve cela assez savoureux...


La par contre, on est d'accord.

----------


## seedbarrett

> [...]dans des mtiers plus physiques : + d'heures => + de fatigue => concentration et rythme de travail rduit sur la fin => gain de productivit faible (voir nul car la qualit sur la fin ne sera pas forcment prsente


Et galement un accroissement du risque d'accident professionnel. Et a coute bien plus cher  tout le monde (employeur, employ ou mme socit) que tes 35h

----------


## Ryu2000

Savez-vous o vous pouvez vous la foutre votre magie franco-allemande ?!
Merkel et Macron tentent de ranimer la magie franco-allemande



> Avant de se mettre au travail, Angela Merkel et Emmanuel Macron ont visit le chantier du Forum Humboldt au cur de Berlin. Sur l'emplacement de l'ancien Palais de la Rpublique, o se trouvait le parlement de l'ex-Allemagne de l'Est, les autorits allemandes ont entrepris de reconstruire l'ancien chteau des Hohenzollern, ras aprs la guerre par le rgime communiste. Le nouveau lieu, qui ouvrira en 2019, abritera des muses et des vnements culturels. C'est dans un btiment en reconstruction que la chancelire allemande et le prsident de la Rpublique franaise ont repris leurs discussions sur l'avenir de l'Union europenne. *D'ici au mois de juin, nous prendrons des dcisions importantes pour la relance de l'Europe*, a affirm la premire. La volont d'avancer ne manque pas, a assur le second.


L'UE n'est pas dirig par Merkel et Macron...

----------


## ABCIWEB

La baisse du temps de travail est spectaculaire si on se rfre au dbut du 19me scicle, mais elle continue depuis les annes 1970.
Il n'y a aucune raison que cela ne se poursuive pas, notamment avec l'intelligence artificielle, l'automatisation des transports etc. Pourquoi en serait-il autrement ? Absolument rien ne permet d'affirmer le contraire et la probabilit est trs grande qu'il y ait encore moins de travail pour tout le monde (travail tel qu'on l'entend actuellement). 

On a plus d'un sicle d'historique et les chiffres sont ttus : l'Allemagne qui se vante (comme l'Angleterre) d'avoir un taux de chmage trs bas, a un taux trs lev de travailleurs pauvres, et en croissance alarmante : 



> Un actif sur dix est considr comme pauvre en Allemagne. Le nombre de personnes concernes a plus que doubl en dix ans.


La rduction du temps de travail n'est pas une utopie, mais une ralit en mme temps qu'une ncessit. 

Bien entendu l'oligarchie prchera toujours le contraire, elle l'a toujours fait avec toujours le mme slogan : on retrouve le mme discours de comptitivit  la virgule prs dans des archives en noir et blanc, donc c'est pas nouveau. La ralit et les besoins de la socit ne les intresse pas, simplement parce que cela ne les arrange pas, il prfrent engraisser les actionnaires plutt que d'augmenter le taux horaire minimum, financer la sant, l'ducation, les infrastructures dont ils profitent, etc. 

Mais surtout, un taux de chmage rel important leur permet de faire pression sur les salaires et leurs employs qui sont prt  tout accepter pour conserver leur prcieux travail (donc rformes du code du travail plus faciles  tirer vers le bas...), d'autant plus qu'on s'emploie en mme temps  stigmatiser les chmeurs, ce que vient de faire Macron. Et pour bien enfoncer le clou il a commenc par diminuer les allocations logements, il faut que les gens soient un maximum dans la merde pour que a fasse bien peur aux autres. 

Rien que de trs prvisible, mais que pouvait-on attendre d'un banquier dont une des activits prfres est de surfacturer des agios  des prix indcents aux plus pauvres qui ne peuvent pas se dfendre. Crer des ingalits et en profiter est dans leur formation et Macron ne fait que le business pour lequel il a t programm : rapporter un maximum de tunes aux plus riches en pressant un maximum les autres. Cela ne les drange pas d'affirmer des contre vrits et de prendre les gens pour des cons, c'est leur mtier  :;):

----------


## killian68

> Et ? 
> 
> Le fait de travailler 35h (ce qui reste rare, la majorit c'est 39h comme avant il me semble, c'est juste qu'il y a des heures payes en heures supp ou en RTT) ne signifie pas pour autant que l'on glande plus au boulot que quelqu'un qui bosse 42.5h a signifie juste qu'on a 7.5h par semaine que l'on peut occuper  autre chose (voir sa famille, ses amis, faire une activit quelconque,...).
> 
> Perso je suis  39H (donc 4h d'heures supp par semaine), ce qui veut dire que tu "bosses" officiellement 30mn de plus que moi par jour. Sachant que le cerveau perd en concentration au bout de 50mn sans pause, et que faire plus d'heure ne peut qu'accrotre la fatigue, et donc les risques d'erreurs, niveau productivit, je ne vois pas trop le gain. Faire plus d'heures pour potentiellement faire plus de merde, ce n'est pas productif (en tout cas dans notre branche), et mme dans des mtiers plus physiques : + d'heures => + de fatigue => concentration et rythme de travail rduit sur la fin => gain de productivit faible (voir nul car la qualit sur la fin ne sera pas forcment prsente).
> 
> Au bout d'un moment a serait bien de comprendre que la productivit, ce n'est pas un truc compltement linaire. Une personne qui va passer de 7h par jour  14h par jour, ne va pas doubler sa productivit hein... 
> 
> 
> ...



Tu as tout a fait raison. La comparaison des temps de contrats n'est pas lie au fait de mettre certains au dessus d'autres. Elle  un autre but.

Le cumul du passage aux 35h plus lannualisation de temps de travail qui allait de pair, n'a pas spcifiquement engendr d'embauches. Il est impossible de dissocier ces ventuelles embauches de celles de toutes faon lies au dveloppement "normal" de l'activit conomique de l'poque.

Les charges patronales sur les salaires tant ce qu'elles sont, le seule chose qu'a provoqu cette rduction est l'augmentation force de la productivit des salaris. Les entreprises n'ont pas embauches, il il a donc fallu raliser le mme travail en moins de temps. Augmentation du malaise et mal-tre dans les boites, explosion des arrts maladie, prise d'ampleur des phnomnes de burnout et ainsi de suite.

Dans mon cas ma productivit est peut tre plus faible mais au final sur ma journe, j'ai ralis mes objectifs, travaill sans stress et dans la bonne humeur, tout simplement parce-que j'ai le temps de planifier correctement et pas  l'arrache ce que j'ai  faire. Me laissant du temps pour grer les immanquables imprvus.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Les charges patronales sur les salaires tant ce qu'elles sont, le seule chose qu'a provoqu cette rduction est l'augmentation force de la productivit des salaris. Les entreprises n'ont pas embauches, il il a donc fallu raliser le mme travail en moins de temps. Augmentation du malaise et mal-tre dans les boites, explosion des arrts maladie, prise d'ampleur des phnomnes de burnout et ainsi de suite.


Hey mais a rappelle le documentaire sur le travail en France : La mise  mort du travail



> La Mise  mort du travail est une srie documentaire franaise de Jean-Robert Viallet, sur une ide originale de Christophe Nick, sortie en 2009. Elle est dcoupe en trois volets : la destruction, l'alination et la dpossession. Cette srie documentaire explique comment les logiques de rentabilit pulvrisent les liens sociaux et humains.





La France est le premier consommateur d'antidpresseur, il y a eu les suicides chez France Telecom, etc.

Anxiolytiques, antidpresseurs, antidouleurs Drogu.e.s au travail



> Intensification des conditions de travail, isolement et hyper-disponibilit, 20 millions dactifs en France (sur 29 millions) consomment des mdicaments psychotropes lgaux ou illgaux.


a devient mme marrant d'un ct :
La mode du "microdosage" au LSD pour doper les mninges et le moral



> Pour sortir de la dpression, la romancire Ayelet Waldman a essay plusieurs traitements en vain. Elle a finalement trouv le salut dans une ampoule de LSD dilu, comme d'autres adeptes du "microdosage", tendance  la mode aux Etats-Unis.
> "Je commenais franchement  me sentir suicidaire", raconte  l'AFP cette ancienne avocate de la baie de San Francisco, en Californie, ge de 52 ans.
> Estimant n'avoir "rien  perdre", elle a, un jour, dpos deux minuscules gouttes du produit psychdlique sur sa langue... Et bientt, sa morosit a disparu, dit-elle. "Si la seule autre option c'est la mort, ou une dtresse proche de la mort, alors il n'y a pas de raison de ne pas essayer quelque chose de diffrent" pour tenter d'aller mieux, justifie-t-elle.


tats-Unis. Le LSD en microdoses, une popularit grandissante



> Popularise par dinfluentes missions de radio et par le livre de la romancire maniaco-dpressive Ayelet Waldman, la mode du  microdosage  sinstalle aux tats-Unis. *Cette pratique qui consiste  ingrer une dose trs limite de LSD aiderait  vaincre la dpression et doperait les performances au travail*. Reste que les effets de cette tendance sur la sant ne sont pas connus, mme si le LSD a dj fait ses preuves dans la lutte contre les angoisses et laddiction au tabac.


Le fait que des travailleurs finissent par prendre des mdicaments pour supporter leur travail en dit un petit peu sur la socit actuelle...

===
L'apoge des droits et des liberts est derrire nous, tout a est en dclin, les gens comme Macron nous entrane vers un monde encore plus dystopique.
C'est en partie pour a que le taux de natalit est faible en occident, les gens sentent que l'avenir sera pourri.
Avant les conditions s'amlioraient de gnration en gnration, maintenant c'est fini, on rgresse.

----------


## Ryu2000

Jusqu' prsent la logique des grves c'est de faire chier les gens pour faire plier le gouvernement. (peut tre que le peuple va soutenir les grvistes, peut tre que les grves vont tellement paralyser le pays que l'tat va tre oblig de faire quelque chose pour les grvistes soient content)

Mais ce n'est peut tre pas le meilleur protocole, les cheminots essaient des solutions plus moderne :
Amiens : la chocolaterie de Brigitte Macron prise pour cible



> C'est une visite-surprise dont la premire dame se serait certainement bien passe. Jeudi 19 avril, dans la matine, une cinquantaine de cheminots en colre se sont invits devant la chocolaterie Trogneux (du nom de jeune fille de Brigitte Macron), comme le raconte Le Courrier picard. En effet, cette enseigne appartient  la famille de Brigitte Macron.  Nous avons dcid a en intersyndicale, on voulait faire une petite surprise , raconte un syndicaliste CGT.  Brigitte, avec nous  ont mme lanc les manifestants devant l'tablissement du centre-ville d'Amiens, en Picardie. Les cheminots entendent montrer une fois de plus leur mcontentement contre la rforme ferroviaire voulue par le gouvernement.


Des gens ont propos autre choses, la SNCF pourrait par exemple ne pas faire de contrle, le train serait donc gratuit et a ferait bien chier l'tat. (mais il y a des risques de problme de scurit et de train trop rempli)
Moi je propose d'aller manifester dans les quartiers de riches o vivent les ministres, comme a on fait chier les bonnes personnes. (bon aprs il faut tre pote avec les CRS et tu te mets bien)

Supprimer des trains a ne donne pas envie aux gens de soutenir les grvistes, il faut trouver d'autres solutions.
Ou attendre le bon moment, quand il y a un grand vnements international en France, paf ! 0 train et comme a Macron se bougerait le cul hyper vite pour calmer les cheminots.
Y'avait l'occasion ya pas si longtemps avec une comption de foot ou je sais pas quoi. (y'aura l'occasion pendant les JO de Paris 2024)

Il y a bien des patrons qui ont t "pris en otage", mais a n'a pas trs bien fonctionn...
Pourtant il y avait de l'ide.

----------


## Zirak

> Des gens ont propos autre choses, la SNCF pourrait par exemple ne pas faire de contrle, le train serait donc gratuit et a ferait bien chier l'tat.


Tu as dj pris le train ou bien ? 

Ce n'est pas parce que tu ne te fais pas contrler que tu n'as pas acheter le billet hein...  ::aie:: 


Et accessoirement, ouvrir les barrires ou autre, pour laisser les gens voyager gratuitement, c'est interdit par la loi, les grvistes faisant a peuvent tre arrt et poursuivis en justice, c'est pour cela qu'ils ne le font jamais... 

C'est bien que "les gens" proposent "des choses", mais qu'ils se renseignent un minimum sur les lois avant de leur pays avant. :p

----------


## Ryu2000

Ouais mais bon si tu restes dans le cadre lgal tu ne fais plus rien... (est-ce que les tudiants grvistes respectent la loi ?)
Le but c'est quand mme de faire changer le gouvernement d'avis, donc il faut y aller.
Il faudrait juste une grve des contrleurs pour que tout le monde voyage gratuitement.

Et tu peux prendre le train sans billet, j'ai souvent pris le train et c'est rare qu'il y a ait quelque chose qui t'empche de monter dans le train sans billet...
 de trs rare occasion, j'ai vu des contrleurs dans la gare.
Mais sinon c'est le contrleur dans le train, qui passe pas toujours.

D'ailleurs moi j'avais un combo parfait, je prenais le train dans une gare  un moment o il n'y avait personne pour vendre des billets, je n'avais pas de carte bancaire.
Donc je prenais le train, si je voyais un contrleur je lappelais pour lui dire que je n'avais pas pu acheter mon billet et il m'en vendait un, et sinon je payais rien du tout.

Bon de toute faon c'est pas mon ide, et je l'ai mal exprim, mais il tait question de train gratuit.

----------


## Darkzinus

> Donc je prenais le train, si je voyais un contrleur je lappelais pour lui dire que je n'avais pas pu acheter mon billet et il m'en vendait un, et sinon je payais rien du tout.


Et t'es fier de voler l'argent de tes concitoyens ?  ::?:

----------


## Zirak

> Ouais mais bon si tu restes dans le cadre lgal tu ne fais plus rien... (est-ce que les tudiants grvistes respectent la loi ?)


Bah c'est encore lgal de faire la grve hein...





> Et tu peux prendre le train sans billet, j'ai souvent pris le train et c'est rare qu'il y a ait quelque chose qui t'empche de monter dans le train sans billet...
>  de trs rare occasion, j'ai vu des contrleurs dans la gare.
> Mais sinon c'est le contrleur dans le train, qui passe pas toujours.


Oui tu peux le faire, sauf que c'est illgal donc il n'y a pas de quoi s'en vanter.

Et le plus ridicule, c'est que tu te vante de ne pas payer ton billet, et aprs tu viens gueuler pour que le gouvernement rachte la dette de la SNCF, dette dont tu es toi mme en partie responsable, en ne payant pas ton billet. Bref, tu prouve une fois de plus l'tendue de ta btise...





> Bon de toute faon c'est pas mon ide, et je l'ai mal exprim, mais il tait question de train gratuit.


Et je te le redis encore une fois, ce n'est pas possible car illgal.

----------


## ABCIWEB

> Le cumul du passage aux 35h plus lannualisation de temps de travail qui allait de pair, n'a pas spcifiquement engendr d'embauches. Il est impossible de dissocier ces ventuelles embauches de celles de toutes faon lies au dveloppement "normal" de l'activit conomique de l'poque.


Des sources ? Tu t'es document un peu... pas trop... pas du tout ? Cela te vient comme a ? Aprs tout pourquoi pas, tout le monde a le droit de dire n'importe quoi.



> Les charges patronales sur les salaires tant ce qu'elles sont, le seule chose qu'a provoqu cette rduction est l'augmentation force de la productivit des salaris. Les entreprises n'ont pas embauches, il il a donc fallu raliser le mme travail en moins de temps. Augmentation du malaise et mal-tre dans les boites, explosion des arrts maladie, prise d'ampleur des phnomnes de burnout et ainsi de suite.


Tiens donc, je ne savais pas que la rduction du temps de travail tait source de burn out... C'est  dire que moins tu t'expose  la cause du problme, plus tu en souffre ? 

Srieusement, tu n'as pas un tout petit peu l'impression que quelque soit le pays, on en demande toujours plus aux salaris pour le mme prix ? Les gains de productivit demands sont-ils spcifiques aux franais depuis le passage au 35H, ou est-ce une tendance gnrale exacerbe par la financiarisation de l'conomie et observable dans tous les pays industrialiss ? 

Tu peux accuser les 35h si tu veux, mais avec la qualit de ta dmonstration on pourrait tout autant accuser les congs pays de 1936, ou pourquoi pas, Eve d'avoir manger la pomme  ::roll::

----------


## Ryu2000

> Et t'es fier de voler l'argent de tes concitoyens ?


Je n'avais pas le choix !
J'avais vraiment aucun moyen d'acheter mon billet.
Pas longtemps aprs j'ai eu une carte bancaire et je pouvais aller au distributeur.




> Bah c'est encore lgal de faire la grve hein...


Et l'occupation des facs, les dgradations, etc ?




> Et je te le redis encore une fois, ce n'est pas possible car illgal.


Illgal et impossible sont 2 concepts qui n'ont rien  voir...

Emmanuel Macron sur Fox News : I'll make France great again!
Ferme la.
Macron qui essaie de se faire pote avec Trump...

----------


## Zirak

> Je n'avais pas le choix !
> J'avais vraiment aucun moyen d'acheter mon billet.
> *Pas longtemps aprs j'ai eu une carte bancaire et je pouvais aller au distributeur.*


Quel rapport ? 

C'est juste une excuse bidon, tu sais que tu peux retirer de l'argent  la banque sans carte ? Il y a un truc qui existe depuis que les banques existent et qui s'appelle un guichet...

Surtout que t'es pris en flagrant dlit de mensonge, puisque tu nous as dit que ta "technique", c'tait de monter sans billet, de chercher le contrleur pour qu'il te vende un billet et tu ne payais pas si tu ne le voyait pas. Comment il pouvait te vendre un billet si tu n'avais pas d'argent car pas de carte ? Tu fraudais point barre, assume.  ::roll::  





> Et l'occupation des facs, les dgradations, etc ?


Tu as demand si les tudiants grvistes taient dans la lgalit, pas si les tudiants grvistes qui faisaient des dgradations ou faisaient de l'occupation, taient dans la lgalit.  ::aie:: 





> Illgal et impossible sont 2 concepts qui n'ont rien  voir...


Et ? Cela n'empche pas de pouvoir associer les deux.  La mto et le concept de la beaut n'ont rien  voir, et cela ne t'empche pas de dire qu'il fait "beau" lorsqu'il y a du soleil. :p


Et puis  c'est facile de demander  des gens de faire des trucs illgaux quand on n'est pas celui qui risque d'aller en prison...

Ca t'arrive de rflchir un minimum sans te baser en permanence sur ta propre personne ou l'ensemble de ta rflexion est bas sur ton gosme ?

----------


## Ryu2000

> C'est juste une excuse bidon, tu sais que tu peux retirer de l'argent  la banque sans carte ? Il y a un truc qui existe depuis que les banques existent et qui s'appelle un guichet...
> 
> Surtout que t'es pris en flagrant dlit de mensonge, puisque tu nous as dit que ta "technique", c'tait de monter sans billet, de chercher le contrleur pour qu'il te vende un billet et tu ne payais pas si tu ne le voyait pas. Comment il pouvait te vendre un billet si tu n'avais pas d'argent car pas de carte ? Tu fraudais point barre, assume.


Pfff, t'as rien compris.
Le guichet tait ferm pile au moment o j'arrivais, il ouvrait  14h.
Sinon j'aurai pu acheter mon billet et un contrleur m'aurait peut tre mis une amende un jour...
L *je ne pouvais pas* acheter de billet.




> Et puis  c'est facile de demander  des gens de faire des trucs illgaux quand on n'est pas celui qui risque d'aller en prison...


Personne ne risquerai la prison en faisant a... (et pis bon, ils veulent vraiment sauver la SNCF ou pas, au bout d'un temps il faut prendre des risques ! Mais l en loccurrence ce serait pas risqu)
Les grvistes mettraient les usagers dans leur poche, le gouvernement serait dgoutt, ce serait tip top.

Il n'y a plus de place dans les prisons, les dlinquants se font prendre en boucle, ils ne finissent jamais enferm.
Si un cheminot finissait en prison pour avoir rendu gratuit les trains, a ferait une pub immense pour les grvistes.
Dans une lutte il faut faire des sacrifices.

Mais l ce ne serait pas risqu de faire a, faut juste qu'ils se mettent tous d'accord.

----------


## Darkzinus

> L *je ne pouvais pas* acheter de billet.


On peut toujours si, en s'organisant !

----------


## Zirak

> Pfff, t'as rien compris.
> Le guichet tait ferm pile au moment o j'arrivais, il ouvrait  14h.
> Sinon j'aurai pu acheter mon billet et un contrleur m'aurait peut tre mis une amende un jour...
> L *je ne pouvais pas* acheter de billet.


Et si t'es pas compltement idiot, bah oui, tu vas pas retirer de l'argent  la banque  12h30, tu anticipe la veille, t'as le droit de t'organiser un minimum comme le dit Darkzinus.

De toutes faons, je sais que tu raconte des mythos pour essayer de te rattraper, on ne parle pas de "technique" quand cela n'arrive qu'une fois car on n'a pas le choix.  





> Personne ne risquerai la prison en faisant a...


AH le retour de la boule de cristal. 

Comment tu peux savoir que des grvistes (identifiables donc, puisque pas en train de bosser et dont on connait le planning), ne risqueraient pas la prison en faisant quelque chose d'illgal ? T'es Dieu tout puissant qui voit tout et sait tout ? Non. 





> (et pis bon, ils veulent vraiment sauver la SNCF ou pas, au bout d'un temps il faut prendre des risques ! Mais l en loccurrence ce serait pas risqu)


Oui enfin, ils veulent sauver la SNCF et potentiellement leurs emplois, le mec il va pas perdre son job et finir en prison juste pour te faire plaisir... Encore une fois, essai de penser de faon moins goste.

----------


## ManusDei

> Des sources ? Tu t'es document un peu... pas trop... pas du tout ? Cela te vient comme a ? Aprs tout pourquoi pas, tout le monde a le droit de dire n'importe quoi.


Il y a eu un rapport parlementaire il y a quelques annes. Ils pensaient que les 35H avaient globalement crs quelques emplois mais prcisaient que c'tait quasi impossible  valuer vu qu'il y a trop de facteurs  prendre en compte qu'on ne savait pas prendre en compte prcisment.

Je sais qu'il y avait un chiffre mais je ne m'en souviens plus du tout (200 000 sur 15 ans ?).

----------


## Jon Shannow

Explication 1




> Je n'avais pas le choix !
> J'avais vraiment aucun moyen d'acheter mon billet.
> Pas longtemps aprs j'ai eu une carte bancaire et je pouvais aller au distributeur.


Puis



> Pfff, t'as rien compris.
> Le guichet tait ferm pile au moment o j'arrivais, il ouvrait  14h.
> Sinon j'aurai pu acheter mon billet et un contrleur m'aurait peut tre mis une amende un jour...
> L *je ne pouvais pas* acheter de billet.


Donc, t'avais une carte bancaire et le guichet tait ferm, ou t'avais pas de carte bancaire et tu n'as pas achet le billet car tu n'avait pas retir d'argent avant de prendre le train ? 

Bref, en 2 posts tu te dcrdibilises compltement !  ::roll::

----------


## Zirak

De ce que j'ai fini par comprendre (mais je peux me tromper) :

il n'avait pas de carte bancaire donc il ne pouvait prendre son billet de train  une des bornes (le "distributeur"), et le guichet (de la gare) tant ferm, il ne pouvait donc pas acheter son titre de transport.


Sachant que :

- si tu t'organise, tu peux prendre ton billet la veille.
- les bornes  billets de train, acceptent le liquide (liquide qui aurait pu tre retir la veille galement, si besoin).
- mme dans ma petite ville de campagne de moins de 10 000 habitants, le guichet de la gare ne ferme pas le midi, les guichetiers font un roulement pour aller manger.

Et que de toutes faons, si c'est "exceptionnel", tu ne te vante pas 2 messages avant d'avoir une "technique" pour essayer de ne pas payer (et de rappeler qu'il n'y a pas toujours des contrleurs, etc. Car contrleurs ou pas, si tu as achet ton billet, tu t'en fou. Croiser un contrleur peut s'avrer problmatique, seulement en cas d'infraction).  


Bref, il rame comme il peut pour essayer de se rattraper, mais il ne fait que s'enfoncer encore plus...

----------


## Grogro

> Dans mon cas ma productivit est peut tre plus faible mais au final sur ma journe, j'ai ralis mes objectifs, travaill sans stress et dans la bonne humeur, tout simplement parce-que j'ai le temps de planifier correctement et pas  l'arrache ce que j'ai  faire. Me laissant du temps pour grer les immanquables imprvus.


Tu n'as pas tort, et Zirak non plus. En fait, ton exemple illustre ce dont ont rellement besoin les travailleurs franais : pouvoir amnager le temps de travail au cas par cas, du moment que le travail est effectu dans les temps. Toi tu prfres pouvoir prendre ton temps pour faire proprement le travail sans stress. Dans mon cas, je serais bien plus productif si je pouvais ne travailler que 6h par jour, ou ne prendre qu'une heure de pause  midi au lieu des deux heures protocolaires imposes. Ou arriver plus tt le matin pour partir plus tt. Rien que cette dernire option mine de rien, tu peux moduler les migrations pendulaires entre le domicile et le travail. Et donc fluidifier considrablement le trafic automobile aux heures de pointe ainsi qu'attnuer un peu la saturation des transports. C'est contre-intuitif, comme tous les phnomnes non-linaires, mais il en faut en ralit peu de choses entre la congestion et la fluidit : quelques % de trafic suffisent. C'est ce qu'on appelle dans la thorie des systmes complexes une transition de phase (en ralit plutt un phnomne de criticalit auto-organise). En fait en permettant aux agents d'amnager leur temps de travail, non seulement tu responsabilises les travailleurs, tu les fidlises et les motives sans forcment avoir besoin de les augmenter, mais tu permets aussi  l'entreprise de casser ses rigidits structurelles et d'apprendre  tre plus adaptative. 

Oui mais voil, en France nous avons des entreprises bureaucratises  l'extrme  l'image de Ltat o toutes les dcisions sont prises verticalement sans conscience des besoins du mtier ou des utilisateurs finaux. Le 9h/18h est quasiment une religion. Le prsentisme est une religion, dans un pays qui se targue pourtant d'galit. Et les 35h que tu conspues, qui ont t diabolises par tout ce que la France compte de dispensateurs de prt--penser pour CSP+ depuis 20 ans, ont t trs mal reues parce qu'imposes aux entreprises d'une faon un peu trop autoritaires. Alors que je le rpte, le succs conomique des 35h est incontestable, toutes les donnes conomtriques le prouvent.

----------


## behe

> Bon de toute faon c'est pas mon ide, et je l'ai mal exprim, mais il tait question de train gratuit.


Interdit car le billet achet contient une assurance pour te couvrir pendant la dure de ton voyage, petit fraudeur.

----------


## Ryu2000

> il n'avait pas de carte bancaire donc il ne pouvait prendre son billet de train  une des bornes (le "distributeur"), et le guichet (de la gare) tant ferm, il ne pouvait donc pas acheter son titre de transport.


Voil !




> - les bornes  billets de train, acceptent le liquide (liquide qui aurait pu tre retir la veille galement, si besoin).


Non, pas cette borne.




> - mme dans ma petite ville de campagne de moins de 10 000 habitants, le guichet de la gare ne ferme pas le midi, les guichetiers font un roulement pour aller manger.


C'tait une assez grande ville, avec plusieurs gares, et c'tait la plus petite gare.




> - si tu t'organise, tu peux prendre ton billet la veille.


Ouais c'est vrai que j'aurai pu acheter des billets  l'avance.
Mais bon, en principe les franais aiment bien utilis des failles ds qu'il y en a. (ou "gruger" comme ils disent dans le jargon)

C'est peut tre une lgende urbaine, mais il parait qu' l'poque, quand t'avais une amende de 90 pour une infraction sur la route, tu pouvais envoyer un chque de 91, attendre de recevoir le chque d'1 et tant que tu n'encaissais pas le chque de 1 tu ne perdais pas de point (tu pouvais attendre que ton compteur de point remonte avant d'en re-perdre).
Au final quand tu fais un dli sur la route, tu paies un timbre et donc il n'y a pas de triche.
Par contre il y a la solution d'utiliser la rfrence d'un permis de quelqu'un qui ne conduit plus (voir qui est mort), il s'en fout il n'a plus besoin de ses points. (si vous vous tes fait prendre par un radar automatique)

Du coup je trouve encore plus que faire en sorte que les trains soient gratuit serait une ide gniale !
Les usagers seraient hyper content, le gouvernement tirerait la gueule, c'est gagnant gagnant !

Jespre que cette solution sera test un jour.
Mais c'est clair que les gros chefs des syndicats seront toujours contre...

----------


## Grogro

> Des sources ? Tu t'es document un peu... pas trop... pas du tout ? Cela te vient comme a ? Aprs tout pourquoi pas, tout le monde a le droit de dire n'importe quoi.
> 
> Tiens donc, je ne savais pas que la rduction du temps de travail tait source de burn out... C'est  dire que moins tu t'expose  la cause du problme, plus tu en souffre ?


Je suis le premier  dfendre les 35h, mais en fait, ce qu'il dit c'est aussi vrai. Pas dans toutes les situations, pas pour tous les travailleurs, mais il y a aussi du vrai. Les 35h ont t un dsastre pour la fonction publique hospitalire par exemple, en dsorganisant totalement l'organisation du travail. Il aurait fallu des drogations. Les 35h ont aussi salement durci les relations entre les travailleurs et le patronat, donc le rapport de force qui en dcoule. Et pour les travailleurs peu ou pas qualifis dont la productivit demeure proportionnelle au temps de travail, on leur a demand de faire autant (dans un premier temps) dans un temps plus court, donc des cadences acclres, des temps de pause rduits, puis dans un second temps, financiarisation oblige, d'en faire toujours plus pendant le mme temps de travail. Tout a est expliqu dans le documentaire qu'a post Ryu plus haut : 




Mais... comme tu le rappelles justement, il y a d'autres facteurs  prendre en compte : 




> Srieusement, tu n'as pas un tout petit peu l'impression que quelque soit le pays, on en demande toujours plus aux salaris pour le mme prix ? Les gains de productivit demands sont-ils spcifiques aux franais depuis le passage au 35H, ou est-ce une tendance gnrale exacerbe par la financiarisation de l'conomie et observable dans tous les pays industrialiss ?

----------


## Zirak

> Jespre que cette solution sera test un jour.
> Mais c'est clair que les gros chefs des syndicats seront toujours contre...


Rien  voir avec les chefs des syndicats, c'est les grvistes qui ne veulent pas, car pour la 10me fois : c'est interdit par la loi ! 


Faire la grve c'est une chose, mais c'est autoris, et cela ne te donne pas le droit de faire tout ce que tu veux (malgr le mauvais exemple laiss par les tudiants).

----------


## Darkzinus

> Ouais c'est vrai que j'aurai pu acheter des billets  l'avance.
> Mais bon, en principe les franais aiment bien utilis des failles ds qu'il y en a. (ou "gruger" comme ils disent dans le jargon)


De pire en pire ... Bientt on va devoir te fliciter pour ta fraude (car oui c'est en est une) car tu respectes bien l'esprit franais qui est selon de toi de voler ?
Et aprs a tu nous sors  tout va de la moralisation quant  l'Europe alors que tu n'appliques pas  toi mme les principes de bases de vie en socit !

----------


## ABCIWEB

> Je suis le premier  dfendre les 35h, mais en fait, ce qu'il dit c'est aussi vrai.


Cette affirmation est totalement fausse :



> Les charges patronales sur les salaires tant ce qu'elles sont, le seule chose qu'a provoqu cette rduction est l'augmentation force de la productivit des salaris.


C'est totalement faux parce que cela sous-entend que le passage aux 35H s'est fait  budget constant et  l'unique charge des entreprises. Hors l'tat est largement intervenu pour aider les entreprises justement pour permettre un passage aux 35H en douceur : 


> La loi n 1998-461 du 13 juin 1998, dite loi  Aubry I , fixe la dure lgale du travail  35 heures hebdomadaires au 1er janvier 2000 pour les entreprises de plus de 20 salaris et au 1er janvier 2002 pour les autres. Elle institue un systme daide aux entreprises qui procdent   une  rduction  collective  du  temps  de  travail  pour  favoriser  lemploi  avant  le  passage    la dure  lgale    35  heures...


source




> Les 35h ont t un dsastre pour la fonction publique hospitalire par exemple, en dsorganisant totalement l'organisation du travail.


 Ce ne sont pas les 35H en elles-mmes qui sont responsable de cette situation mais le fait que pour taler les dpenses, l'tat a voulu repousser les embauches  plus tard. Mais c'est la droite qui a rcupr le pouvoir aux lections suivantes, et elle s'est bien garde d'aller jusqu'au bout du processus, ce qui permettait d'accuser directement les 35H d'avoir dsorganis le systme hospitalier puisqu'il n'y avait pas le personnel ncessaire pour compenser les RTT. Le problme de fond est qu'on en demande toujours plus  moyens constants. Le milieu hospitalier demande plus de personnel, de matriel, de lits, etc., pas de passer au 39H...

L'argument des 35H comme cause de tous les problmes de la France est une affirmation gratuite, un lment de langage que reprennent tous en coeur les noconservateurs depuis une vingtaine d'anne, videmment puisque leur mtier est d'influencer l'opinion, et l'opinion public doit tre prpare  travailler toujours plus *sans contrepartie*. 

Et c'est bien prcisment ce qui leur a trou le cul : les salaris ont gagn quelque chose en contrepartie d'une annualisation du temps de travail et d'un gain de productivit.  Le contrat tait quilibr. Pour eux videmment c'est obscne et un gros danger car cela montre que les fruits de la croissance peuvent tre partags. Voil pourquoi les 35H sont naturellement leur tte de turc et le resteront toujours, il faut dtruire ce mauvais symbole de *partage*.

----------


## macslan

En Suisse il y en a des grves mais beaucoup moins qu'en France. Voici une vido qui explique certaines de ces raisons, qu'est-ce que vous en pensez ?

----------


## Gunny

Tiens c'est marrant, je ne m'attendais pas  ce que le Danemark arrive juste derrire la France. Ici les conflits sociaux sont assez peu... conflictuels. 
D'un autre ct a n'est pas trop tonnant, les syndicats sont trs puissants et le secteur public, qui emploie un grand nombre de personnes, fait souvent bloc. En ce moment par exemple, le gouvernement veut faire des coupes dans le salaire des fonctionnaires au profit de rductions de taxes pour les plus riches (pas mon interprtation, ils disent a texto). Du coup a passe mal et les syndicats ont amorc la mobilisation. Il y a beaucoup de grvistes, mais peu de manifestations. Il faut savoir que, pour que le budget soit approuv, il doit y avoir accord entre gouvernement et syndicats  une certaine date. Si pas d'accord, le pays entre en "lockout" et les fonctionnaires ne peuvent plus travailler ni tre pays tant qu'un accord n'est pas sign.


Pour la rduction du temps de travail, je pense que personne ne l'a si bien expliqu que Bertrand Russell dans son loge de l'oisivet : http://www.esprit68.org/infokiosque/...eloisivete.pdf (pardon pour linker un site nomm "esprit68", mais c'est le seul lien vers une traduction franaise que j'ai trouv)

----------


## Ryu2000

> Bientt on va devoir te fliciter pour ta fraude


C'tait pas une fraude, c'tait juste un concours de circonstance + un manque d'organisation parce que j'achetais pas toujours des billets  l'avance...

J'ai pris le train quasiment toutes les semaines de cours pendant 10 ans et 1 ou 2 fois j'ai voyag sans payer de billet parce que j'en avais pas d'avance et il n'y avait pas de contrleur pour m'en vendre, tu parles d'une fraude... (c'tait ultra rare que le vendredi je prenne le train d'avant 14h, et c'tait pendant une toute petite priode, avant j'avais un abonnement "interne tudiant" et qu'aprs j'avais une carte bancaire)
Moi je pouvais vraiment pas acheter de billet  ce moment l, c'tait pas fait exprs.
Je connaissais quelqu'un qui effaait le compostage du billet  la fin du voyage quand il n'avait pas t contrl pour rutiliser le billet.
C'est quand mme beaucoup plus grave, si il s'tait fait prendre il aurait pay chre.
Mais bon a reste loin de la fraude fiscales chez les ministres ou les dputs... Et tous les autres dlits qu'ils commettent.
Ils ont le train gratuit, ces #$% de privilgis !

Bon bref, c'est pas le sujet, vous tes pnible de scotcher la dessus...




> Rien  voir avec les chefs des syndicats, c'est les grvistes qui ne veulent pas, car pour la 10me fois : c'est interdit par la loi !


Il y a des grvistes de la SNCF qui n'ont rien contre cette ide et qui sont prt  le faire.

Hey mais attendez il y a des articles qui en parlent !
SNCF : pourquoi une "grve par gratuit" semble difficile  mettre sur les rails



> Une grve, mais sans ses dsagrments pour les voyageurs. Au lieu de la grve par "intermittence" choisie par la majorit des cheminots de la SNCF jusqu' fin juin, le syndicat Sud Rail et la Fdration des usagers des transports et des services publics (FUT-SP) appellent  la "grve par gratuit". Le principe ? Faire rouler les trains gratuitement durant le mouvement social. Une solution allchante... mais pour le moment trs difficile  mettre en place par les cheminots.


Ouais donc apparemment la SNCF a t hyper chiante avec ceux qui ont fait a en 1989 (poursuites judiciaires et disciplinaires).




> Une position que certains lus dnoncent,  l'instar de Xavier Bertrand. Invit de CNews, le prsident de la rgion Hauts-de-France a appel, fin mars, * la "grve de la gratuit" pour "ne pas empcher les gens d'aller travailler". "Qu'on arrte de nous bassiner avec ces prtextes d'assurances ! Il suffit que monsieur Pepy fasse une note interne qui indique que les agents qui la pratiquent ne seront pas sanctionns et la question est rgle. Quand on veut, on peut !" a-t-il ainsi dclar.*


Marine Le Pen suggre une "grve de la gratuit"  la place de la grve actuelle : pourquoi ce n'est pas aussi simple

Il y a des grvistes prs  prendre le risque de subir des poursuites judiciaires et disciplinaires.
Au bout d'un moment, ils se battent pour sauver les services publics franais, donc a mrite des sacrifices.
Dans des pays les manifestants se font tirer dessus et risque de mourir, avoir peur d'une poursuite judiciaire  ct...
Quand tu penses que les dlinquants volent, frappent, cassent et ne font jamais de prison ferme, parce qu'il n'y a plus de place dans les prisons, et  ct on veut faire chier des grvistes...
Il y a un problme de justice en France (a manque de mains d'oeuvre  ce qu'il parait).
Nombre de juges pour 100 000 personnes
Combien de magistrats en France ?




> L'argument des 35H comme cause de tous les maux de la France est une affirmation gratuite que reprennent tous en coeur les noconservateurs depuis une vingtaine d'anne, videmment puisque leur mtier est d'influencer l'opinion, et l'opinion public doit tre prpare  travailler toujours plus *sans contrepartie*.


Les 35h c'tait un gros argument de la campagne de Sarkozy en 2007 (derrire le karcher), il disait que les heures faites en plus des 35H allaient tre moins tax et que par consquent elles rapporteraient plus aux travailleurs.
"Travailler plus pour gagner plus" au final ceux qui faisaient des heures supplmentaires n'ont pas gagn plus sous Sarkozy.

Mars 2007 :
35 heures et heures sup



> *Analyse du projet de dfiscaliser et dexonrer de charges les heures travailles au del de 35 par semaine.*
> 
> Cette proposition de Nicolas Sarkozy promue sous le slogan "travailler plus pour gagner plus" trouverait selon lui, sa justification dans le fait quelle entranerait un surcrot dactivit donc crerait des emplois.


L on a presque assez de recul pour en venir  la conclusion que a n'a pas fonctionn.




> En ce moment par exemple, le gouvernement veut faire des coupes dans le salaire des fonctionnaires au profit de rductions de taxes pour les plus riches (pas mon interprtation, ils disent a texto). Du coup a passe mal


Ce genre de projet vient souvent de l'UE.
Tous les pays membres vont devoir diminuer les dpenses de l'tat.

En France il y a eu une baisse de salaire de fonctionnaire, mais c'tait juste un bug :
Baisse du salaire des fonctionnaires en janvier : les explications d'Edouard Philippe sur ce bug



> Le Premier ministre a reconnu mardi soir une "difficult technique" lie aux logiciels de paie, promettant un rattrapage rtroactif "en fvrier". De nombreux fonctionnaires n'avaient pas t compenss de la hausse de la CSG sur leurs salaires de janvier.


C'est un peu de la merde leur logiciel de gestion de paie, a rappelle a :
Paie des militaires : les rats du logiciel Louvois pseront jusquen 2021

----------


## Zirak

> C'tait pas une fraude, c'tait juste un concours de circonstance + un manque d'organisation parce que j'achetais pas toujours des billets  l'avance...


 ::ptdr::  ::ptdr::  ::ptdr:: 

La fraude c'est pas en fonction de la raison qui te pousse  le faire hein,  partir du moment o tu n'avais pas de billet, c'tait de la fraude, point barre.





> J'ai pris le train quasiment toutes les semaines de cours pendant 10 ans et 1 ou 2 fois j'ai voyag sans payer de billet parce que j'en avais pas d'avance et il n'y avait pas de contrleur pour m'en vendre, tu parles d'une fraude...


Bah oui, encore une fois, c'tait de la fraude.

Et sinon, y'a 2 jours tu te vantais d'une technique pour ne pas payer, hier c'tait arriv une fois exceptionnellement, aujourd'hui, c'est ptet arriv une fois ou deux (ou 3 ou 4, au final, tu raconte bien ce que tu veux), t'as pas l'impression de prendre les gens pour des cons une fois de plus ? 

Tu fraudais, tu fraudais, assume, on n'est pas de la police et il y a prescription hein...





> (c'tait ultra rare que le vendredi je prenne le train d'avant 14h, et c'tait pendant une toute petite priode, avant j'avais un abonnement internet tudiant et qu'aprs j'avais une carte bancaire)


Alors l, question srieuse pour ma culture personnelle, c'est quoi le rapport entre un abonnement internet et un billet de train ? Je suis compltement largu l...





> Je connaissais quelqu'un qui effaait le compostage du billet  la fin du voyage quand il n'avait pas t contrl pour rutiliser le billet.


Alors j'ai dj connu des gens qui ne compostaient pas, pour pouvoir effectivement rutiliser le billet si ils n'avaient pas t contrls, mais a, je ne connaissais pas. Ton copain devait tre un sacr bon faussaire, car effacer l'encre du compostage, sans effacer l'encre du billet en dessous, a me semble super balze.





> Mais bon a reste loin de la fraude fiscales chez les ministres ou les dputs... Et tous les autres dlits qu'ils commettent.
> Ils ont le train gratuit, ces #$% de privilgis !


Jolie tentative de dtournement. 

On s'en fiche de la fraude fiscale des ministres, c'est pas le sujet.





> Bon bref, c'est pas le sujet, vous tes pnible de scotcher la dessus...


Bah c'est toi qu'est venu te vanter de pas payer le train et dire que c'tait pas grave aprs avoir gueul pour le rachat de la dette de la SNCF, c'est comme d'habitude, si tu ne veux pas que l'on te pointe tes incohrences, arrte de raconter n'importe quoi ou rflchis 5mn avant de poster.





> Ouais donc apparemment la SNCF a t hyper chiante avec ceux qui ont fait a en 1989 (poursuites judiciaires et disciplinaires).


Mais c'est mme pas possible, tu l'as dit toi-mme hier que a craignait rien... Mais oui, de vrais salauds  la SNCF, ils sont chiants  vouloir faire respecter la loi !  ::roll:: 





> Il y a des grvistes prs  prendre le risque de subir des poursuites judiciaires et disciplinaires.


Ah donc ils sont prts  prendre les risques ? Bah pourquoi ils ne le font pas alors ? ><





> Au bout d'un moment, ils se battent pour sauver les services publics franais, donc a mrite des sacrifices.


Bah c'est vrai a, et donc pourquoi tu lches pas ton boulot pour aller les soutenir ? Tu peux bien sacrifier ton travail pour sauver les services publics franais non ?  





> Dans des pays les manifestants se font tirer dessus et risque de mourir, avoir peur d'une poursuite judiciaire  ct...


Quel rapport ? 

En gnral les pays o cela se passe, ne sont pas franchement des dmocraties, et c'est pour des problmes plus grave que l'ouverture  la concurrence du systme ferroviaire... 

Et minimiser la peur des poursuites, c'est facile quand on est planqu le cul derrire son cran. Ces mecs l ont ptet des familles  nourrir, et n'ont ptet pas envie de galrer  retrouver du travail derrire car ils auront un casier.

Concrtement, tu fais quoi toi pour sauver les services publics ? C'est bien beau de passer ton temps  critiquer tout le monde sur ton pc, mais dans la vraie vie tu fais quoi pour lutter contre tout ce contre quoi tu rle ? Car c'est facile de dire "ils n'ont qu' faire ceci ou cela, c'est pas grave si ils ont des emmerdes derrires".

----------


## Mat.M

> Au bout d'un moment a serait bien de comprendre que la productivit, ce n'est pas un truc compltement linaire. Une personne qui va passer de 7h par jour  14h par jour, ne va pas doubler sa productivit hein...


c'est exact est-ce que cela a du sens de parler de productivit ? 
La productivit ( horaire ) c'est valable et cela prend tout son sens dans un processus industriel comme le travail  la chaine par exemple et assembler des voitures.
Or tant donn que l'conomie franaise est constitue  quasiment 70% du secteur tertiaire bref non industriel , parler de productivit n'a pas de sens
Est-ce que l'htelier qui fait le plein de son htel ou  moiti est plus productif ?

----------


## Mat.M

> Les charges patronales sur les salaires tant ce qu'elles sont, le seule chose qu'a provoqu cette rduction est l'augmentation force de la productivit des salaris. Les entreprises n'ont pas embauches, il il a donc fallu raliser le mme travail en moins de temps. Augmentation du malaise et mal-tre dans les boites, explosion des arrts maladie, prise d'ampleur des phnomnes de burnout et ainsi de suite.


il ne faut pas considrer que le paramtre de la productivit a c'tait valable du temps de l'ex Union Sovitique.. ::mrgreen:: 
dans le calcul du P.I.B c'est considrer l'accroissement de la valeur ajoute dans la production d'un bien ou service..
Si le PIB augmente la valeur ajoute mettons dans les services informatiques ou bien dans la production de Renault ( un exemple parmi d'autres) augmente galement.
Une entreprise peut trs bien avoir une productivit mdiocre ou insignifiante et facturer trs cher au client au nom de la valeur ajoute qu'apporte cette entreprise ( euhh les boites de consulting  ::aie::  ? )

----------


## ABCIWEB

Bonjour,

Lucas Chancel, co-directeur du Laboratoire sur les ingalits mondiales de lEcole dEconomie de Paris et chercheur snior  lIDDRI-Sciences Po, tait invit au journal de 18H sur France Inter pour prsenter un rapport sur les ingalits mondiales, cr en collaboration avec une centaine de chercheurs rpartis sur tous les continents (un pdf de synthse est disponible ici).

Son intervention commence 1 minute aprs le dbut de la bande son et dure un petit 1/4 d'heure. 
On y apprend que :

- Les ingalits ont augment plus particulirement  partir des annes 80 :



> Pendant les Trente glorieuses, les revenus des 90 % des classes populaires, des classes moyennes augmentaient de 3 % par an et le revenu des 1 % les plus riches augmentait de 1 % par an. Dsormais cest linverse.


- La mondialisation a augment les ingalits entre les individus. Car mme si les revenus moyens entre les pays se sont rapprochs, cela s'est fait avec une captation des bnfices de la croissance bien plus grande par les plus riches dans les pays qui en ont le plus profit. 


> Depuis les annes 80, 1% des plus riches ont capts 27% de la croissance totale, alors que durant la mme priode, les 50% les plus pauvres n'ont capts que 10% de la croissance totale.


- Les ingalits ont augment plus vite aux USA qu'en Europe, mais l'Europe est entrain de rattraper son retard en termes d'ingalits avec une baisse continue des impts sur les socits et pour les plus riches. La meilleure rsistance de l'Europe tait aussi due  un secteur public plus dvelopp, notamment en matire de sant et d'ducation plus accessible.

- La thorie du ruissellement, o les premiers de cordes trs riches tirent les autres vers le haut simplement parce qu'ils sont encore plus riches, n'a jamais t observe nulle part. Le contre exemple le plus flagrant est les USA qui, depuis les annes 80, ont vu les revenus stagner pour les 50% des revenus les plus bas, pendant que les 1% des plus hauts revenus ont augment de 200%.

Je vous laisse comparer le rsultat de ces recherches avec le programme du Banquier...

----------


## Ryu2000

Les manifestants essaient des choses nouvelles :
Saint-Lunaire. Les cheminots ont manifest devant chez Nicolas Hulot



> Ce mardi 24 avril 2018, les cheminots CGT, CFDT et Unsa de Saint-Malo, Dol-de-Bretagne, Rennes, Saint-Brieuc et Dinan, ont manifest devant la rsidence du ministre de l'cologie, Nicolas Hulot. Plus d'une centaine avaient fait le dplacement. Une trentaine de gendarmes aussi.
> (...)
>  N'ayant toujours aucune ouverture  de vritables ngociations, les cheminots ont dcid en assemble gnrale ce jour, dinterpeller Monsieur le Ministre de l'cologie. En effet,  l'ouverture  la concurrence du fret ferroviaire n'a eu que pour seul rsultat, plus de camions sur les routes. Monsieur le Ministre de l'cologie est favorable  cette rforme du ferroviaire, qui aura comme consquence entre autres, une augmentation des prix des billets, la fermeture de petites lignes et donc un report du ferroviaire peu polluant sur le vhicule individuel  savoir la voiture , ont expliqu les manifestants.


Quoi que a rappelle un peu a :
Loi travail : une manifestation devant le domicile de Myriam El Khomri



> Des opposants  la loi Travail se sont masss tt ce mercredi 8 juin devant la rsidence de Myriam El Khomri, dans le XVIIIe arrondissement de Paris. Une trentaine d'individus ont brivement manifest devant les fentres de la ministre du Travail avant d'tre chasss par les forces de l'ordre, qui les ont escort jusqu' la station de mtro la plus proche.


Il y avait une certaine logique  faire chier celle qu'on pensait tre responsable d'une loi.

Des agriculteurs en colre manifestent devant le domicile de Stphane Le Foll au Mans



> Un ministre pouss  sortir de chez lui pour dialoguer avec des manifestants. La scne incongrue s'est droule dimanche 21 fvrier au soir: plusieurs dizaines d'leveurs en colre ont manifest devant le domicile du ministre de l'Agriculture Stphane Le Foll, au Mans, et  proximit de celui de son collgue de la Dfense Jean-Yves Le Drian, prs de Lorient.

----------


## macslan

> Il y avait une certaine logique  faire chier celle qu'on pensait tre responsable d'une loi.


Il y a aussi l'inverse quand le camps adverse nomme une loi pour essayer de la discrdite ("Obamacare")

Par contre en Suisse il y pas ce concept de nomm une loi avec le nom d'une personne.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Il y a aussi l'inverse quand le camps adverse nomme une loi pour essayer de la discrdite ("Obamacare")


Le *Patient Protection and Affordable Care Act* tait surnomm Obamacare depuis le dbut, j'ai des articles de 2010 qui parlent d'Obamacare :
Obamacare : quoi de neuf docteur ?
Obama tait trs populaire ce n'tait pas pour le discrditer.




> Par contre en Suisse il y pas ce concept de nomm une loi avec le nom d'une personne.


La loi travail a t appel Loi Macron, Loi El Khomri, alors qu'en fait a vient des GOP 2015-2016...
Le projet de  loi El Khomri  est la consquence directe de notre appartenance  lUnion europenne  par Charles-Henri Gallois
L'Union europenne assume : la loi El Khomri, c'est elle
Loi travail : pour Emmanuel Macron, "il faut aller plus loin"
Macron dessine une version plus "radicale" de la loi Travail

L'histoire de lappel El Khomri c'est parce que le gouvernement veut crer du racisme, c'est comme la loi Taubira.
Quand il y a une loi impopulaire on lui donne le nom d'une femme issue d'une minorit et voil.
Enfin on dirait que que c'est ce que le gouvernement a essay de faire avec El Khomri / Taubira.

----------


## Zirak

> L'histoire de lappel El Khomri c'est parce que le gouvernement veut crer du racisme, c'est comme la loi Taubira.
> Quand il y a une loi impopulaire on lui donne le nom d'une femme issue d'une minorit et voil.
> Enfin on dirait que que c'est ce que le gouvernement a essay de faire avec El Khomri / Taubira.


Et une btise de plus !

Non, c'est le cas pour plein de lois, mme faites par des hommes blancs cis-genre htro. 

Rien  voir avec le fait que cela soit impopulaire, car des lois "populaires" ont aussi le nom de la personne (exemple la loi Veil sur l'avortement).


Et mme si cela vient de l'UE, cela n'empche pas que El Khomri ou Macron, ou qui tu veux, choisis comment adapter la loi en France. 

Ca fait 50 fois que l'on te le dit a aussi, au final, l'UE demande surtout d'arriver  un rsultat, aprs c'est notre gouvernement qui choisit comment atteindre ce rsultat.

Par exemple pour en revenir aux vnements actuels, comme je te l'ai expliqu, lien  l'appui, dans un autre fil, l'UE a demand d'ouvrir le systme ferroviaire  la concurrence, elle n'a pas demand de privatiser la SNCF ou une partie de celle-ci, a c'est un choix de Macron.

Mais c'est plus facile de dire que c'est la faute de l'UE plutt que d'avouer que notre "pouvoir souverain" fait de la merde.

----------


## macslan

> Le *Patient Protection and Affordable Care Act* tait surnomm Obamacare depuis le dbut, j'ai des articles de 2010 qui parlent d'Obamacare :
> Obamacare : quoi de neuf docteur ?
> Obama tait trs populaire ce n'tait pas pour le discrditer.
> 
> 
> La loi travail a t appel Loi Macron, Loi El Khomri, alors qu'en fait a vient des GOP 2015-2016...
> Le projet de  loi El Khomri  est la consquence directe de notre appartenance  lUnion europenne  par Charles-Henri Gallois
> L'Union europenne assume : la loi El Khomri, c'est elle
> Loi travail : pour Emmanuel Macron, "il faut aller plus loin"
> ...


Non c'est les rpublicains qui ont utilis le nom pour faire que les gens soit contre

----------


## Ryu2000

> Non c'est les rpublicains qui ont utilis le nom pour faire que les gens soit contre


Ben en tout cas a ne drange pas ceux qui soutiennent la loi :


Pour eux ce n'est pas pjoratif.

----------


## el_slapper

Le pire, c'est qu'au dpart, c'est une ide de Mitt Romney. Mais ds qu'un noir a propos de l'tendre  tous le pays, c'est devenu satanique.

----------


## Grogro

> Le pire, c'est qu'au dpart, c'est une ide de Mitt Romney. Mais ds qu'un noir a propos de l'tendre  tous le pays, c'est devenu satanique.


Non, parce que c'est une ide dmocrate, (plus ou moins) tatiste et socialisante. Clinton s'tait cass la gueule en 94 pour cette mme raison. Du point de vue amricain, l'Etat fdral s'arroge trop de pouvoirs avec l'Obamacare. C'est vraiment une opposition idologique, rien  voir avec Obama. C'est difficile  concevoir du point de vue europen puisque chez nous, pas uniquement en France, la sant est trs socialise et laisse peu de place aux marchs. Dans la pratique pourtant, l'Obamacare se contentait de fournir une couverture sant  40 millions d'amricains qui taient exclus du systme classique et  bannir les "pre-existing conditions". Le genre de conditions qui, avec mon tat de sant, m'aurait banni de toute couverture mdicale aux USA.

Mitt Romney a t dfonc par les rpublicains pour les mme raisons, et qualifi de "republican only in name". Les fameux RINO. Et pour les rpublicains de la base, dont on a vu en 2016  quel points ils sont loigns de l'establishment rpublicain, c'est la raison de sa dfaite en 2012. En fait, c'est un des sujets les plus clivants aux USA. Avec le contrle des armes  feu.

----------


## macslan

hormis cela certes les partisans l'appelle comme a mais aussi le GOP pour que les gens qui sont contre Obama pense  lui et deviennent contre la loi alors que si elle ne fut nomm ainsi ils seraient pour.

----------


## MiaowZedong

Il faut aussi prciser que le Massachusetts (ou "Taxachusetts" pour ses dtracteurs) est dj l'un des tats les plus socialiss. Donc la rforme y est forcment plus populaire que la moyenne.

----------


## Ryu2000

Bientt un de pass, plus que 4 ! Courage  toutes et  tous, vous en aurez besoin. (il y a un risque non ngligeable qu'il fasse 2 mandats et a me dprime tellement)
douard Philippe refuse de fter le premier anniversaire de Macron  l'Elyse

Qu'est-ce que c'est que ces titres ?
Quand Macron parle de sa bromance avec Trump
Trump-Macron : la terrible photo qui nous ramne aux rites des orangs-outans
Macron convoque Voltaire et Benjamin Franklin pour justifier ses bises  Trump
===
La France de Macron sduit Allemands et Amricains
Par contre elle ne sduit pas les Franais !

----------


## macslan

> Bientt un de pass, plus que 4 ! Courage  toutes et  tous, vous en aurez besoin. (il y a un risque non ngligeable qu'il fasse 2 mandats et a me dprime tellement)
> douard Philippe refuse de fter le premier anniversaire de Macron  l'Elyse
> 
> Qu'est-ce que c'est que ces titres ?
> Quand Macron parle de sa bromance avec Trump
> Trump-Macron : la terrible photo qui nous ramne aux rites des orangs-outans
> Macron convoque Voltaire et Benjamin Franklin pour justifier ses bises  Trump
> ===
> La France de Macron sduit Allemands et Amricains
> Par contre elle ne sduit pas les Franais !


Oui enfin vous tes jamais content
Et il semble qu' chaque fois le vote au deuxime tour c'est plus contre l'autre candidat

----------


## Ryu2000

> Oui enfin vous tes jamais content


Ben c'est la dmocratie !
La dmocratie c'est : "Cause toujours !".
Donc je profite de mon droit, a fait du bien de se dfouler contre son gouvernement, c'est la base.
Je trouve a saint d'tre mcontent quand ils font de la merde.

Quand ils font quelque chose de bien, on peut les en fliciter.
Par exemple Chirac qui a dit non  l'intervention en Irak c'tait bien. (j'ai pas d'exemple plus rcent en tte)




> Et il semble qu' chaque fois le vote au deuxime tour c'est plus contre l'autre candidat


Moi j'tais violemment anti Macron bien avant le premier tour.
J'ai pas support de le voir au second tour, il n'avait rien  y foutre.
Un ancien de chez Rothschild, ministre de l'conomie sous Hollande, produit par Attali, soutenu par Drahi, Minc, etc, a allait clairement pas tre mon pote.
Je n'ai pas vot Macron ni au premier tour, ni au second tour.

Mais le problme c'est le FN, c'est la victoire automatique pour celui qui tombe contre.
a produit des scores digne d'une dictature :
Chirac VS Jean Marie => 82,21 % / 17,79 %
Macron VS Marine => 66,10 % / 33,90 %

Macron aurait peut tre perdu contre Fillon ou Melenchon.
Fillon ou Melenchon auraient gagn contre Marine.

Sduits par Macron, des tudiants amricains voquent le  French dream 
tre fan de Macron aux USA, c'est aussi facile que d'tre fan d'Obama en France.
On ne sait pas ce que c'est que d'tre gouvern par Obama, ils ne savent pas ce que c'est que d'tre gouvern par Macron.
Les tasuniens ne connaissent pas la France (encore moins que Rick Hunter s'y connait en femme).

Macron, prsident "des trs riches" pour Franois Hollande
Il dit une vidence et a choque tout le monde...

Les mdias ne sont pas content aprs Hollande :
La sortie de Hollande sur le couple Trump-Macron, de "l'humour gras avec une touche d'homophobie" s'indigne le gouvernement

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Mais le problme c'est le FN, c'est la victoire automatique pour celui qui tombe contre.
> a produit des scores digne d'une dictature :
> Chirac VS Jean Marie => 82,21 % / 17,79 %


Oui, tu as raison, des scores comme ceux-l, par exemple : 
Russie 2018 : Poutine 76,67% des voix AU 1ER TOUR
Syrie 2014 : Bashar Al Assad : 88,7%

Comment tu appelles ce genre de score ? Digne d'une dictature... Ben tu vois, quand tu veux !

----------


## Ryu2000

> Comment tu appelles ce genre de score ?


Ben justement les mdias franais disent que le score de Poutine n'est pas normal, alors qu'ont fait pire en France !!!
Donc qu'ils la ferment.
a montre bien que ce sont des scores qui peuvent tre lgitime.

Les oppositions n'ont pas le niveau en Syrie et en Russie.
Poutine est ultra populaire il a fait beaucoup de bien  son pays, il a remit la Russie sur le devant de la scne, il est excellent pour son pays.
Et Assad est toujours mieux que les islamistes (rebelles ou terroristes).

----------


## DevTroglodyte

> Ben justement les mdias franais disent que le score de Poutine n'est pas normal, alors qu'ont fait pire en France !!!


Poutine n'avait pas en face de lui un JMLP en goguette.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Ben justement les mdias franais disent que le score de Poutine n'est pas normal, alors qu'ont fait pire en France !!!


Pour rappel, c'est le score au 1ER TOUR, en Russie !  Pas au second tour (y a jamais de second tour dans les dictatures)

----------


## Ryu2000

> Pour rappel, c'est le score au 1ER TOUR, en Russie !


On a du mal  envisager ce que c'est que d'avoir un prsident populaire.
D'ailleurs :
Gouvernement : 60 % des Franais se disent mcontents
Nous n'avons pas de gouvernement avec un bilan positif.
Sarkozy n'a fait qu'un mandat, Hollande n'a fait qu'un mandat, beaucoup de franais prient pour que Macron ne fasse qu'un mandat.
Peut tre que Trump en fera deux  ::P: 

En France il y a beaucoup de partis et il suffit d'avoir 18% des inscrits pour passer au second tour, et aprs il faut bien qu'il y en a un qui gagne...
Il y a pas de gros parti populaire et bnfique pour la majorit du peuple.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> On a du mal  envisager ce que c'est que d'avoir un prsident populaire.


Pas grand chose  voir avec la popularit dans ce cas. Quand le pouvoir en place, met en prison les opposants srieux, quand la presse est aux ordres de l'tat, quand le pouvoir remplit les urnes, ben les rsultats sont ce qu'ils sont, et ne reprsentent plus rien.

Si en France, tu as des mcontents (comme toi, par exemple) qui s'expriment, c'est parce que, contrairement  ce qui se passe en Russie, on ne risque pas la prison en Sibrie quand tu exprimes sont mcontentement.

----------


## Grogro

> Poutine n'avait pas en face de lui un JMLP en goguette.


Et pour cause, il n'avait personne en face. Il n'y a pas d'opposition en Russie. Ce qui tient lieu d'opposition, ce sont des communistes encore plus nationalistes que Poutine. Navalny qui est qualifi par la propagande atlantiste de "principal opposant" parce que soutenu par la NED (et suspect d'tre un agent de la CIA) est totalement marginal en Russie. Mme lui n'est pas si atlantiste que a par ailleurs, bien moins que ne l'esprent ses soutiens tats-uniens. Il est mme largement plus nationaliste que Poutine.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Pas grand chose  voir avec la popularit dans ce cas. Quand le pouvoir en place, met en prison les opposants srieux, quand la presse est aux ordres de l'tat, quand le pouvoir remplit les urnes, ben les rsultats sont ce qu'ils sont, et ne reprsentent plus rien.


a c'est ce que dis le traitement mdiatique occidentale, je n'ai absolument pas confiance en eux.
Il est dj arriv que des mdias occidentaux parlent de tricherie bien avant les lections (pour faire passer la popularit de Poutine pour de la tricherie).

Un jour Poutine ne sera plus au pouvoir (peut tre trs bientt si il meurt prmaturment) et il n'a surement pas cr de rseau, par consquent ses successeurs feront autre chose et la Russie se portera surement moins bien.

Il y a de la triche en France :
Manuel Valls : pourquoi son lection est valide, malgr 66 "irrgularits"

Pour les Russes c'est mieux d'avoir au pouvoir Poutine qu'un agent US.
Pour les Syriens c'est mieux d'avoir Assad que des islamistes.
Finalement c'est un peu comme avec Jean Marie Lepen, sauf que dans un cas c'est des agents US et dans l'autre des djihadistes.

----------


## Grogro

> Et Assad est toujours mieux que les islamistes (rebelles ou terroristes).


Et si en tant qu'europens, nous n'avons pas  choisir entre la peste nationaliste et le cholra islamiste/gnocidaire ? Entre des islamistes qui gazent les kurdes et un rgime qui gaze la population pour forcer les jihadistes  librer leurs prisonniers ? Ou plutt nous n'avions pas  choisir comme nous l'avons fait, manipuls par le conseil de coopration du golfe, Washington, et Ankara ?

----------


## DevTroglodyte

> Pour les Russes c'est mieux d'avoir au pouvoir Poutine qu'un agent US.
> Pour les Syriens c'est mieux d'avoir Assad que des islamistes.


Mais si t'es tant en admiration (bate) devant ces dirigeants, mais va vivre dans leur pays... L'orientation globale des franais ne va pas changer avant longtemps, et notre constitution encore moins (du coup les changements dans les modes de scrutin, c'est pas pour maintenant)

----------


## Ryu2000

> Mais si t'es tant en admiration (bate) devant ces dirigeants, mais va vivre dans leur pays...


Ben non parce que je ne suis pas adapt  ces pays.
Je ne suis pas un citoyen du monde, je ne pense pas tre partout chez moi.
Je n'ai pas envie d'apprendre de nouvelles langues et de nouvelles cultures.
 la limite aller en vacances en Russie pourquoi pas (ou en Syrie quand elle sera dbarrass des djihadistes), a doit tre cool comme pays.

Je sais juste que notre gouvernement ne correspond pas  la France, et que la nation va finir par disparaitre si on continu comme a.
Jespre que les franais se rveilleront un jour, parce qu'ils sont endormi depuis beaucoup trop longtemps.
Ils se laissent trop faire, ils ne se dfendent pas.
Mais j'ai bonne espoir d'un soulvement, a finira bien par craquer.
Il faut juste que la colre soit dirig vers le bon ennemi et on sera bien.

----------


## MiaowZedong

> Poutine n'avait pas en face de lui un JMLP en goguette.


Ce qui prouve que tu mconnais la politique Russe: Poutine a bien "son JMLP", il s'appelle Vladimir Zhirinovsky, tient des propos dlirant sur tout ce qui n'est pas Russe et Orthodoxe, et a fait 5.65%. Zhirinovsky a mme un fils qui est son successeur adoub, comme JMLP avec MLP.




> Et si en tant qu'europens, nous n'avons pas  choisir entre la peste nationaliste et le cholra islamiste/gnocidaire ? Entre des islamistes qui gazent les kurdes et un rgime qui gaze la population pour forcer les jihadistes  librer leurs prisonniers ? Ou plutt nous n'avions pas  choisir comme nous l'avons fait, manipuls par le conseil de coopration du golfe, Washington, et Ankara ?


Ce serait pas mal, mais il y a un cot utopique. Je veux bien qu'on peut honntement soutenir les Kurdes du PYD, mais pour le reste du territoire Syrien on fait quoi? On recolonise? Parce que tu sais toi mme que les "rebelles modrs" ne reprsentent rien. Et je trouve bien dangereux de s'en laver les mains.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> J'ai pas envie d'apprendre de nouvelles langues et de nouvelles culture.


Quand on voit comment tu maltraites la langue franaise, je pense que tu peux aller dans n'importe quel pays, tu auras le mme niveau linguistique.  :;):

----------


## ABCIWEB

> Si en France, tu as des mcontents (comme toi, par exemple) qui s'expriment, c'est parce que, contrairement  ce qui se passe en Russie, on ne risque pas la prison en Sibrie quand tu exprimes sont mcontentement.


Le problme c'est que tu es oblig de comparer avec le pire pour nous diffrencier. Cela me fait penser  Macron qui pour justifier ses rformes de la SNCF, comparait les cheminots au statut des agriculteurs qui n'ont pas de retraite. Donc si on suit cette logique, il est normal que plus personne n'ait de retraite puisque c'est le pire qui fait office de modle.

Le fait de ne pas aller en prison quand on s'exprime est une condition ncessaire mais non suffisante pour que l'on puisse parler de dmocratie. Aujourd'hui on est dans une ploutocratie, rien de plus, et ce n'est pas glorieux. Et ce que nous envie les autres pays, c'est prcisment tout ce que Macron est entrain de dtruire.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Le problme c'est que tu es oblig de comparer avec le pire pour nous diffrencier. Cela me fait penser  Macron qui pour justifier ses rformes de la SNCF, comparait les cheminots au statut des agriculteurs qui n'ont pas de retraite. Donc si on suit cette logique, il est normal que plus personne n'ait de retraite puisque c'est le pire qui fait office de modle.
> 
> Le fait de ne pas aller en prison quand on s'exprime est une condition ncessaire mais non suffisante pour que l'on puisse parler de dmocratie. Aujourd'hui on est dans une ploutocratie, rien de plus, et ce n'est pas glorieux. Et ce que nous envie les autres pays, c'est prcisment tout ce que Macron est entrain de dtruire.


C'est juste que Ryu nous bassine avec la Russie, qui serait un pays merveilleux o le gentil Poutine, dirigeant aim de son peuple, dirige le pays avec amour... 

Je n'ai jamais prtendu que le systme franais tait parfait. Juste que, quand on vient comparer les rsultats des lections franaises avec les rsultats russes pour dire que Poutine est populaire, je remets un peu les pendules  l'heure. Mais tu as tout  fait raison sur le fait que ce qui ce passe en France n'est pas trs reluisant. Mais, dans un certain sens, c'est aussi la faute aux franais qui votent pour des gens comme Macron...

----------


## Ryu2000

> C'est juste que Ryu nous bassine avec la Russie, qui serait un pays merveilleux o le gentil Poutine, dirigeant aim de son peuple, dirige le pays avec amour...


C'est vous qui parlez de la Russie...
Moi je dis juste que Poutine est populaire en Russie contrairement  Macron en France et que son bilan est excellent.
Il y a trop de "Russian Bashing" (dnigrement de la Russie), c'est chiant.

Campagne prsidentielle : les tonnantes ristournes dont a bnfici Emmanuel Macron



> De gnreuses et tonnantes ristournes. Pendant la campagne prsidentielle, l'entreprise GL Events a lou au candidat Emmanuel Macron des salles gratuitement ou  des prix modiques pour ses meetings, rapporte Mediapart vendredi 27 avril. Le site d'investigation a pluch les comptes de campagne du prsident de la Rpublique. 
> 
> La Commission nationale des comptes de campagne (CNCCFP) a relev ces promotions "d'un pourcentage anormalement lev" de la part du numro un de l'vnementiel. Le 10 dcembre 2016, la facture de la location du matriel pour le meeting de la porte de Versailles a t allge de plus de 9 000 euros, passant de 39 490 euros  29 663, souligne par exemple Mediapart. A l't 2016, au dbut de la campagne, le futur prsident avait mme lou gratuitement la Mutualit, une salle parisienne.


Les mdias font tout un foin avec a :
Croquettes, dentifrice, nuites d'htel : les Macron rglent eux-mmes la quasi-totalit de leurs dpenses prives



> Croquettes du chien, chambres d'htel, courses : le couple Macron prend en charge lui-mme la quasi-totalit de ses frais personnels, selon les informations de franceinfo recueillies auprs de l'lyse dimanche, confirmant des informations du "Parisien".


Tous les franais paient leur dpenses prives je ne vois pas ce qu'il y a d'extraordinaire.
Les mdias essaient de trouver des choses positives  dire sur Macron, ils ont du creuser loin...

Apparemment BFM TV a encore fait de la propagande pro Macron :
Le casse du sicle : la campagne Macron ou la russite d'une effraction



> Aprs le fiasco de Franois Fillon, plomb par les affaires et lch par une partie de son camp, le banco dEmmanuel Macron, port par les circonstances et une incontestable opinitret. Avec Macron  lElyse, le casse du sicle (1), documentaire de 52 minutes que BFMTV a de nouveau produit en interne, la chane continue de redrouler, au long, le fil de cette campagne qui restera dans les annales. Cette fois du point de vue du vainqueur, qui ntait au dpart quun ministre ambitieux puis un challenger sans troupes et aux maigres chances. Si personne nignore lissue du film, les trs nombreux tmoignages qui nourrissent le rcit de cette victoire par effraction  terme admis par Macron lui-mme  ne manquent pas dintrt.


Macron a gagn un concours de circonstance et avait le soutiens des mdias de Drahi.

----------


## Ryu2000

Violences lors de la manifestation du 1er-Mai : lopposition cible le gouvernement



> *La responsabilit du gouvernement pointe*
> Cette mise au point a suivi des critiques svres mises contre le gouvernement par la droite et le Front national (FN).  *Ces milices dextrme gauche devraient tre dissoutes depuis bien longtemps. Mais le problme, cest que le pouvoir de gauche fait preuve  leur gard dune mansutude et maintenant on peut presque dire dune complicit* , a ainsi dnonc la prsidente du FN, Marine Le Pen.
> 
> Laurent Wauquiez, prsident des Rpublicains (LR), a pour sa part regrett de  terribles images pour notre pays , dans un tweet.  Faillite de ltat rgalien. Il est urgent de rtablir lautorit : soutien total  nos forces de lordre qui font face  ces voyous , a ajout le prsident de la rgion Auvergne-Rhne-Alpes.
> 
> Le dput LR des Alpes-Maritimes, Eric Ciotti, a de son ct estim que  jamais de telles violences navaient t commises  Paris lors dune manifestation depuis Mai-68 , *en raillant  lautorit de Macron , quil a qualifi de  tigre de papier* . Or, de nombreuses manifestations donnent rgulirement lieu  des violences  Paris. Ce fut le cas lors des mouvements contre le contrat dinsertion professionnelle en 1994, le contrat premire embauche en 2006 ou la loi travail en 2016.
> 
> Lune des porte-parole des Rpublicains, *Lydia Guirous, a galement raill Emmanuel Macron, qui  continue son road show de banquier daffaires en Australie en oubliant les Franais et leur scurit qui est pourtant sa mission premire* , en dplorant que  ltat se dlite dans Paris .
> 
> Florian Philippot, prsident des Patriotes, a pour sa part laiss entendre dans un tweet que * le gouvernement a refus danticiper  le  dferlement de violence* ,   en croire plusieurs syndicats policiers , quil na pas nomms.


Tout ne va pas bien pour Macron. (en tout cas c'est quelqu'un qui fdre, tout le monde le dteste et c'est cool de rassembler tout le monde comme a, c'est un catalyseur le gars)
Par contre je suis contre les violences dans les manifestations, a dcrdibilise le truc.
On pourrait payer des antifas pour qu'ils aillent tout casser et aprs dire "Regardez comme ces manifestants sont violent, on ne peut pas tolrer de tels actes !".
La police reoit des ordres pour laisser faire les antifas, c'est terrible.
Il y a mme un gars qui a eu une mdaille pour ne pas avoir ragit.
VIDEO. Le policier hros du Web en larmes  sa remise de mdaille



> Le fonctionnaire qui conduisait le vhicule incendi mercredi quai de Valmy a t dcor par le ministre de l'Intrieur, Bernard Cazeneuve, ce samedi. Kevin Philippy, 29 ans, a t salu pour sa conduite exemplaire alors qu'il tait agress par des manifestants "anti-flics".

----------


## ManusDei

Si Collomb avait envoy les CRS taper sur tout ce monde il y aurait eu des dommages collatraux, des flics blesss et le scandale serait autrement plus important.
L, les dgts sont minimes.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Si Collomb avait envoy les CRS taper sur tout ce monde il y aurait eu des dommages collatraux, des flics blesss et le scandale serait autrement plus important.


Collomb promet "encore plus de forces de l'ordre" lors des prochaines manifestations



> Grard Collomb a promis mercredi "encore plus de forces de l'ordre" lors des prochaines manifestations, aprs des dgradations commises en marge du dfil syndical du 1er mai  Paris, maill de violents incidents commis par des militants d'ultragauche. "*On va s'adapter. Pour les prochaines manifestations, il y aura encore plus de forces de l'ordre avec la volont cette fois-ci de sparer totalement les manifestants de ceux qui veulent casser*", a dclar le ministre de l'Intrieur sur France 2.


Mais l y'aura de la stratgie, les forces de l'ordre vont essayer de s'occuper des casseurs et de laisser les manifestants tranquille.

----------


## MiaowZedong

Macron entend supprimer la taxe sur l'expropriation des capitaux. Encore un cadeau fiscal fait aux millionaires, alors que Macron compte toujours demander des efforts pour rduire la dette...

----------


## Ryu2000

> Encore un cadeau fiscal fait aux millionaires, alors que Macron compte toujours demander des efforts pour rduire la dette...





> Une premire mouture avait t vote en septembre 1998, avant dtre supprime six ans plus tard pour cause de non-conformit avec les traits europens. La Cour de justice des communauts europennes  lancien nom de la Cour de justice de lUnion europenne  avait alors estim que la loi allait  lencontre de la libert dtablissement en Europe.


a va effectivement aider les riches :



> Introduite par Nicolas Sarkozy en 2011, l exit tax  vise la plus-value ralise lors de la revente dactions,  hauteur de 34,5 % et au moment du transfert de la rsidence fiscale hors de France. Nanmoins, *le dispositif vise uniquement les personnes disposant dun important patrimoine : depuis 2014, il fallait dtenir plus de 800 000 euros en actions (le montant tait de 1,3 million deuros en 2011) ou la moiti des actions dune socit pour y tre assujetti*.


===
J'ai un sujet plus lger, Macron s'est plant et a dit "delicious" en voulant complimenter une femme. (a aurait peut tre t dans le contexte en cas de cunnilingus, mais pas l) :

Un journal australien dpeint Emmanuel Macron en Pp le putois aprs sa gaffe sur la femme du Premier ministre


Emmanuel Macron : "Il ne faut jamais chercher  tre aim"
Ben ouais maintenant que t'as le pouvoir, la popularit ne sert plus  rien... C'est seulement utile pendant la campagne, c'est l que t'as besoin des gens.
Il faut passer le plus de lois impopulaire d'ici  2022.

----------


## virginieh

> J'ai un sujet plus lger, Macron s'est plant et a dit "delicious" en voulant compltement une femme.


Tu t'es plant aussi on dirait, c'tait complimenter plutt ?

----------


## seedbarrett

> J'ai un sujet plus lger, Macron s'est plant et a dit "delicious" en voulant complmenter une femme.


Toujours pas, t'y es presque  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Ryu2000

> Toujours pas, t'y es presque


Je l'avais eu juste dans le motif de la modification, mais je l'avais mal modifi...

D'un ct c'est marrant comme Macron en a rien  foutre, Hollande dit que Macron n'est pas le prsident des riches, mais le prsident des ultra riches et voil comment rpond Macron :
En supprimant l exit tax , Macron choisit de relancer le dbat sur le prsident des riches
_Provocation pour les uns, cohrence politique pour les autres. Alors que les projecteurs taient encore braqus en France sur les dfils dun 1er-Mai sous tension, Emmanuel Macron a fait parler de lui le mme jour depuis Sydney, o il se trouvait en dplacement._

Il y a plein de manifestations de la part de diffrents types de fonctionnaires (hpitaux, coles, trains, etc) et voil sa raction :
Rforme de la SNCF: Nous irons jusqu'au bout, dit Macron
_Emmanuel Macron a ce jeudi raffirm la dtermination du gouvernement  mener la rforme de la SNCF "jusqu'au bout". "On a besoin d'un chemin de fer franais fort. C'est bon pour le pays. La rforme demande des efforts  tout le monde", a-t-il dclar, interrog par Jean-Pierre Pernaut au JT de 13 heures de TF1._
Le gars il est vraiment dans l'optique "Je vous emmerde tous, je fais mon truc, si vous n'tes pas content c'est pareil, a vous apprendra  avoir vot pour moi ^^ Bande de cons  ::ptdr:: ".
Moi je le prend comme a.

De toutes faon les manifestations ne changent rien, donc Macron peut surenchrir et continuer dans sa ligne.
Est-ce que le peuple peut faire quelque chose pour le dgager ? Je ne pense pas.

Il y aura peut tre une raction en 2022, ou peut tre que les franais seront assez con pour remettre Macron en place...

----------


## Ryu2000

Pour deux tiers des Franais, Macron mne une politique de droite
_En un an, le chef de lEtat a restaur la fonction prsidentielle. Mais son bilan conomique et social est jug injuste par une majorit de Franais, selon un sondage d'Odoxa pour Aviva Assurance, Challenges et BFM Business._
Peut tre que le tiers restant sont des gens de droite qui trouvent que Macron n'est pas encore assez  droite ^^

Il y a une guerre entre Macron et Melenchon (c'est dommage Melenchon pourrait devenir le premier ministre de Macron quand Edouard Philippe sera grill) :
Qualifis par Macron de pyromanes indigns, les Insoumis rpliquent
_Passe d'armes  17.000 kilomtres d'cart. Avant de quitter Sydney jeudi pour rejoindre Nouma, Emmanuel Macron est revenu devant des journalistes franais sur les dbordements survenus  Paris lors de la manifestation du 1er Mai. Je n'ai aucune indulgence pour la grande violence ou les tenants du dsordre, a-t-il fustig, voquant notamment des pyromanes indigns. Je pense qu'il y a beaucoup de gens qui veulent rejouer la partie dmocratique, ils n'ont jamais accept la dfaite. (...) Ils aiment la dmocratie quand ils gagnent, a-t-il gliss, s'en prenant implicitement  La France insoumise de Jean-Luc Mlenchon. Le chef de l'tat n'a d'ailleurs pas hsit  cibler personnellement l'ancien candidat  la prsidentielle, relevant ses propos sur les violences du 1er Mai. Jean-Luc Mlenchon estimait qu'il s'agissait de bandes d'extrme droite, avant de se raviser mercredi. Mlenchon dit que ce sont des casseurs d'extrme droite: faux. Il ne faut pas travestir la ralit. C'est l'extrme gauche, a sermonn depuis l'autre bout du monde le chef de l'tat. Un ton agressif peu habituel  Emmanuel Macron, prenant habituellement le soin de ne pas faire de commentaires de l'actualit._

Il dit n'importe quoi Melenchon quand il dit que la violence vient de lextrme droite, les antifas ou les casseurs sont dextrme gauche.
Je sais qu'on dit que plus c'est gros plus a passe, mais l faut pas dconner non plus...
Je ne sais pas si vous avez dj vu des vidos de casseurs dans les manifestations, ou d'occupants de facult, mais ils sont clairement dextrme gauche.

----------


## ABCIWEB

> Il dit n'importe quoi Melenchon quand il dit que la violence vient de lextrme droite, les antifas ou les casseurs sont dextrme gauche.
> Je sais qu'on dit que plus c'est gros plus a passe, mais l faut pas dconner non plus...
> Je ne sais pas si vous avez dj vu des vidos de casseurs dans les manifestations, ou d'occupants de facult, mais ils sont clairement dextrme gauche.


Il a dit cela pour relancer le dbat, justement parce que le gouvernement et les "journalistes" mainstream, ont assimil systmatiquement les black blocs  l'ultra-gauche. Par exemple cette vido de France 3  sur france Info qui commence par :



> "1200 individus de la mouvance ultra-gauche, entirement vtus de noir, cagouls et masqus..."


Et bien entendu, le banquier accuse les "pyromanes" et pointe du doigt Jean-Luc Mlenchon

Mais toujours dans le mme article sur france info et juste en dessous de la vido, il y a un lien sur les black blocs o l'on peut lire : 




> Les black blocs sont diffrents selon les lieux et les poques en termes de composition de classe, de sexe et de race (pour reprendre le triptyque des fministes africaines-amricaines comme Angela Davis et Patricia Hill Collins). On y retrouve des anarchistes, des communistes, des cologistes, des fministes et des queers, des sociaux-dmocrates en colre et des individus aux tudes, au chmage, occupant de petits boulots, etc.


La ralit est donc plus nuance. Le fait de nier la diversit de ces manifestants casseurs est trs utile pour contenir leur expansion, car une convergence des luttes serait trs dangereuse pour le pouvoir actuel et sa politique qui les favorise grandement en affichant une violence sociale sans prcdent en France depuis les dbuts de la cinquime rpublique. 

Une preuve de plus s'il en tait besoin : la tentative de moduler la dfinition de l'offre d'emploi raisonnable suivant les rgions et la tte du client est retoque par le Conseil d'tat



> "Il y a un risque, d'une part que cette dfinition ne soit pas la mme d'un conseiller [Ple Emploi]  un autre et ce que dit le Conseil d'tat que l'on ne peut pas individualiser la dfinition d'un retour  l'emploi, et on ne peut pas crer de rupture avec les principes d'galit de traitement avec quelque chose d'aussi fondamental que l'indemnisation chmage
> ...
> Ce rappel  l'ordre du Conseil d'tat est un "camouflet pour le gouvernement", s'est fcilit Denis Gravouil  la CGT. Le syndicaliste rappelle que le gouvernement prvoyait, dans sa dfinition, d'adapter cette dernire "selon les agences et selon les 385 bassins d'emplois". 
> ...
> Comprendre, pour un demandeur d'emploi situ dans une rgion o les offres d'emploi en CDI sont peu frquentes, que l'offre raisonnable d'emploi serait un CDD de six mois ou un an. "Le Conseil d'tat dit qu'il n'est pas possible dans certains bassins d'emploi de faire accepter  quelqu'un un emploi prcaire dont il ne voudrait pas."


La volont de crer des salaris pauvres avec travail obligatoire est clairement affiche (tout autant que de faire baisser artificiellement les statistiques du chmage). Pour Macron, digne reprsentant de l'ultra libralisme, la maximisation des bnfices pour les trs riches passe ncessairement et *sans complexe* par une bonne dose d'esclavagisme. Evidemment puisque sa politique est prcisment de creuser les ingalits en faisant croire qu'elles sont indispensables au bon fonctionnement de la socit. La suppression de l'exit taxe voque plus haut par *MiaowZedong* en est un exemple de plus. Il s'agit toujours de ponctionner le budget de l'tat au bnfice des plus riches et des multinationales, et de taper sur les autres.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Les black blocs sont diffrents selon les lieux et les poques en termes de composition de classe, de sexe et de race (pour reprendre le triptyque des fministes africaines-amricaines comme Angela Davis et Patricia Hill Collins). On y retrouve des anarchistes, des communistes, des cologistes, des fministes et des queers, des sociaux-dmocrates en colre et des individus aux tudes, au chmage, occupant de petits boulots, etc.


des anarchistes => Extrme Gauchedes communistes => Extrme Gauchedes cologistes => Extrme Gauchedes fministes => Si c'est la sous famille de fministe hystrique/radicale/extrmiste c'est d'Extrme Gauchedes queers => Extrme Gauchedes sociaux-dmocrates en colre => Extrme Gauchedes individus aux tudes => L'ducation nationale fait de la propagande de gauche, les tudiants sont majoritairement de gaucheau chmageoccupant de petits boulots




> Pour Macron, digne reprsentant de l'ultra libralisme, la maximisation des bnfices pour les trs riches passe ncessairement et sans complexe par une bonne dose d'esclavagisme.


C'est galement l'idologie de l'UE donc a va arriver un peu partout.
En Allemagne ils ont des mini jobs par exemple.

Les minijobs ou la flexibilit  lallemande
_Plus de sept millions de personnes occupent un petit boulot  temps trs partiel et peu pay, qui ne donne droit ni  la retraite ni au chmage_

Un salari allemand sur quatre a un bas salaire, contre un sur dix en France
_S'il n'est pas tonnant de trouver le plus grand nombre de ces bas salaires en Lettonie (25,5 %), en Roumanie (24,4 %) ou en Pologne (23,6 %), leur forte proportion est plus inattendue en Allemagne (22,5 %), au Royaume-Uni (21,3 %), en Irlande (21,6 %), et mme aux Pays-Bas (18,5 %). A noter que, pour des raisons lies  la rorganisation du systme de collecte, les donnes de la Grce n'apparaissent pas._

Nous ne nous dirigeons pas vers un avenir radieux, la prcarit nous attends.
C'est fini l'poque ou chaque gnration vivait mieux que la prcdente, tout a une limite et cette limite est derrire nous.
Macron a dj mis en place le CDI de chantier qui tait demand par les banquiers :


On pensait qu'Hollande allait le faire finalement ce fut Macron.

----------


## halaster08

> des anarchistes => Extrme Gauchedes communistes => Extrme Gauchedes cologistes => Extrme Gauchedes fministes => Si c'est la sous famille de fministe hystrique/radicale/extrmiste c'est d'Extrme Gauchedes queers => Extrme Gauchedes sociaux-dmocrates en colre => Extrme Gauchedes individus aux tudes => L'ducation nationale fait de la propagande de gauche, les tudiants sont majoritairement de gaucheau chmageoccupant de petits boulots


des anarchistes => Extrme Gauche Extrme rien du tout, ils sont contre tout type de gouvernement.des communistes => Extrme Gauche, okdes cologistes => Extrme Gauche d'aprs leur alliances historique plutt  gauche, mais l'cologie n'est ni de gauche ni de droitedes fministes => Si c'est la sous famille de fministe hystrique/radicale/extrmiste c'est d'Extrme Gauche, pourquoi ? elle n'ont pas le droit d'tre de droite ? comme pour l'cologie je ne vois pas pourquoi le droit des femmes serait de droite ou gauche.des queers => Extrme Gauche (je ne les connais pas)des sociaux-dmocrates en colre => Extrme Gauche sociaux dmocrates c'est des gens comme Hollande, il n'ont rien d'extrmedes individus aux tudes => L'ducation nationale fait de la propagande de gauche, L'E.N. ne fait pas de politiqueau chmageoccupant de petits boulots
Bref, merci d'avoir montrer, comme toujours, que tu es extrmement  l'ouest

----------


## Ryu2000

> des anarchistes => Extrme Gauche Extrme rien du tout, ils sont contre tout type de gouvernement.


Ouais mais ils s'investissent pleinement dans les mouvements sociaux radicaliss comme lextrme gauche.




> [*]des cologistes => Extrme Gauche d'aprs leur alliances historique plutt  gauche, mais l'cologie n'est ni de gauche ni de droite


Normalement l'cologie ne devrait pas tre de gauche, mais en pratique le parti des verts est de gauche.




> [*]des fministes => Si c'est la sous famille de fministe hystrique/radicale/extrmiste c'est d'Extrme Gauche, pourquoi ? elle n'ont pas le droit d'tre de droite ? comme pour l'cologie je ne vois pas pourquoi le droit des femmes serait de droite ou gauche.


Je parle d'une sous famille prcise de fminisme.
Le fminisme de droite c'est autre chose.




> [*]des sociaux-dmocrates en colre => Extrme Gauche sociaux dmocrates c'est des gens comme Hollande, il n'ont rien d'extrme


Ah ouais j'avais mal lu, je croyais que c'tait "Social Justice Warrior".




> [*]des individus aux tudes => L'ducation nationale fait de la propagande de gauche, L'E.N. ne fait pas de politique


 ::ptdr::  ::ptdr::  ::ptdr:: 
L'ducation nationale ne fait pas de politique  ::mouarf::  ::mouarf::  ::mouarf:: 
Il faut voir les programmes d'histoire gographique et d'ducation civique, les films que montrent les profs de franais ou de langue.
Le collge et le lyce publique c'est de la grosse propagande de gauche.
a vient peut tre des profs qui sont souvent de gauche.
Si tu regardes les partis comme le NPA c'est surtout des tudiants et des profs. (l'exemple fonctionne aussi avec FI)

Enfin bon pensez bien ce que vous voulez...
Mais pour moi l'ducation nationale vhicule une idologie de gauche.

Les antifas sont dextrme gauche et sont le problme principal dans les manifestations.

======
Un an de prsidence Macron: prs de 6 Franais sur 10 mcontents



> Prs de quatre Franais sur dix (39%) jugent que le gouvernement mne les rformes au "bon rythme", tandis que 19% estiment qu'il ne va "pas assez loin" et 35% qu'il va au contraire "trop loin", selon le sondage.
> 
> Parmi les dcisions prises, les plus populaires sont la rduction du nombre de parlementaires et des mandats conscutifs (78%), la loi sur les violences sexuelles (76%) et le ddoublement des classes de CP (72%).
> 
> Les plus contestes sont l'augmentation de la CSG (82%), la rduction de la vitesse  80 km/h (76%) et le remplacement de l'ISF par l'IFI (70%).
> 
> Parmi les qualits reconnues  Emmanuel Macron, dominent "les convictions profondes", "l'autorit" et la "stature prsidentielle". Mais il est aussi jug peu "rassembleur" et peu "proche des gens".
> 
> *Enqute ralise par internet auprs de 1.011 personnes de 18 ans et plus les 18 et 19 avril (mthode des quotas).


Je trouve a inquitant que 4 franais sur 10 ne sont pas mcontents de Macron, mais bon une enqute internet ralise auprs de 1 011 personnes...
Bon aprs il est l depuis un an, il a encore largement le temps de battre les records d'impopularit.

----------


## Charvalos

> des anarchistes => Extrme Gauche Extrme rien du tout, ils sont contre tout type de gouvernement.des communistes => Extrme Gauche, okdes cologistes => Extrme Gauche d'aprs leur alliances historique plutt  gauche, mais l'cologie n'est ni de gauche ni de droitedes fministes => Si c'est la sous famille de fministe hystrique/radicale/extrmiste c'est d'Extrme Gauche, pourquoi ? elle n'ont pas le droit d'tre de droite ? comme pour l'cologie je ne vois pas pourquoi le droit des femmes serait de droite ou gauche.des queers => Extrme Gauche (je ne les connais pas)des sociaux-dmocrates en colre => Extrme Gauche sociaux dmocrates c'est des gens comme Hollande, il n'ont rien d'extrmedes individus aux tudes => L'ducation nationale fait de la propagande de gauche, L'E.N. ne fait pas de politiqueau chmageoccupant de petits boulots
> Bref, merci d'avoir montrer, comme toujours, que tu es extrmement  l'ouest


Tu remarqueras que par le plus grand des hasard, il a tout mis sur l'extrme-gauche / gauche mais absolument rien sur la droite et l'extrme droite.  ::aie::

----------


## ABCIWEB

*@Ryu2000*
Ta rponse tait aussi caricaturale et superficielle que ce qu'on entend la plupart du temps  la radio ou  la tl. Evites de rpondre du tac au tac sans aucune rflexion, les discussions de comptoir, a soule. *halaster08* a donn une rponse argumente que j'approuve, je ne reviendrai donc pas sur le sujet.  

Mais sur la forme, avec ta dispersion systmatique sur cinquante sujets  la fois, je suis  peu prs certain que peu de personnes arrivent  trouver des choses intressantes dans toute la mlasse de tes messages, car c'est un mlange en vrac avec parfois du bon mais noy juste aprs dans le pire. Pourquoi ne pas t'intresser  *un seul sujet* et le bosser un peu plutt que de te rpandre dans tous les sens, a serait mieux pour tout le monde. Il faut te recentrer et travailler la forme tout autant que le fond, car quand bien mme tu aurais des ides gniales ou transcendantes, elles ne valent rien si tu ne sais pas les mettre en valeur pour les faire partager  :;):

----------


## Ryu2000

Macron est loin d'tre fini, mais l'enchantement, lui, est fini, selon la presse trangre



> Mme si le dirigeant franais dispose encore d'une image forte  l'international, l'effet de nouveaut semble quelque peu pass. La magie perdue d'Emmanuel Macron, titre ainsi le Corriere della Sera. Il y a un an, Emmanuel Macron a stupfi le monde. [...] Mais maintenant le vent a tourn, et au lieu de souffler dans le dos [du prsident], il lui arrive en plein visage. [...] Macron est loin d'tre fini. Mais l'enchantement qui - grce  son intuition et une srie de coups de chance - l'a amen  tout gagner est fini, souligne le journal milanais.
> 
> De mme, Politico Europe considre que la longue lune de miel entre le nouveau prsident franais et une Europe sous le charme a pris fin, cdant la place  la dure ralit du jeu politique qui [...] commence  rvler les limites de la rvolution librale  la Macron. Et le mdia en ligne d'assner: Emmanuel Macron sait maintenant qu'il tait plus facile de devenir le prsident franais  39 ans que de rformer l'Europe...


Emmanuel Macron sait maintenant qu'il tait plus facile de devenir le prsident franais  39 ans que de rformer l'Europe... => C'est normal la France reprsente au mieux 1/28 du pouvoir de dcision de l'UE...
C'est pas parce que tu es prsident de la France que tu peux influer sur l'UE.

Macron est loin d'tre fini. => Ouais il lui reste encore 4 ans... Si Hollande a pu tenir 5 ans, Macron devrait y arriver galement.

Dans un documentaire sur France 3, Macron confesse "ne pas chercher  tre aim"



> Alors que les critiques fusent sur son exercice quasi-monarchique du pouvoir et sur ses rformes conomiques et sociales qui ont install l'image d'un "prsident des riches", Emmanuel Macron rpond pied  pied  ses dtracteurs, quitte  dplaire, comme l'illustrent les extraits diffuss ce dimanche par FranceInfo.


Il a t lu, il n'a plus besoin de popularit.
Il a le pouvoir maintenant la popularit ne lui sert plus  rien, par contre en dehors de la France c'est une star, il ne devrait pas avoir de mal  trouver du travail dans une grande banque par la suite.

Les Franais arrivent  comprendre des choses :
Aprs un an de pouvoir, bilan  ngatif  pour Macron, d'aprs un sondage



> Selon un sondage Ipsos-Sopra Steria, 55 % des Franais dressent un bilan  ngatif  de l'action du chef de l'tat aprs une anne au pouvoir.


Et vous n'avez vu que la premire anne, il en reste 4.

"Fte  Macron" : 160.000 participants  Paris selon la France insoumise, 40.000 selon la police
Ils tiennent parole les gens de FI, je me rappel trs bien entre le premier et le second tour ils disaient "On va voter pour Macron  contre cur, mais ds qu'il sera lu on sera dans la rue pour lutter contre son projet".
C'est exactement ce qu'il ce passe. Bon par contre a sert  rien, qu'est-que a peut lui faire  Macron que des gens manifestent ?

Ils sont motiv les gens de FI :
"A la fin, c'est nous qu'on va gagner" ! La France Insoumise veut croire en l'lan de la "Fte  Macron"



> Orchestre par le dput Franois Ruffin, la "Fte  Macron" s'est droule ce samedi dans une ambiance  la fois festive et sociale, rassemblant des milliers de personnes  Paris. Un prochain rendez-vous a d'ores et dj t fix au 26 mai prochain pour le dferlement d'une "mare populaire", selon les termes de Jean-Luc Mlenchon.


En mme temps si Melenchon avait dclar " la fin rien n'aura chang" a aurait t plus raliste mais moins motivant.

----------


## BenoitM

Encore heureux qu'on ne prsident pas une nation pour tre aim...

Bon je supprime les impts, jenlve le permis  point, je supprime les taxes sur le tabac.

Le pays est en faillite, le nombre de mort  exploser mais je suis aim  :;): 

Sinon pour tre aim il y a cette technique
1600 personnes arrtes en Russie

----------


## Ryu2000

> Encore heureux qu'on ne prsident pas une nation pour tre aim...


Ouais mais on peut prendre des mesures qui bnficient au plus grand nombre.
Continuer la privatisation des entreprises nationales, c'est bnfique pour personne...

Passer la limitation de vitesse de 90km/h  80km/h a fait chier quasiment tous les automobilistes.
Sur la plupart de ces routes ce n'est absolument pas plus dangereux d'tre  90 qu' 80.
C'est juste pour mettre plus d'amendes...
La scurit routire bon dos.

C'est un peu pareil avec les taxes sur le tabac, l'alcool, les carburants.
On parle de sant et dcologie, alors qu'en fait c'est taxes, taxes, taxes pour augmenter les revenus de l'tat (par contre les trs riches ne paient pas plus d'impts eux).
Macron martyrise la classe moyenne.

Il existe des prsidents populaires respects par leur peuple qui ont des bilans trs positifs.
On verra dans le futur, avec le recul, si Macron a eu un impact positif. (pour moi c'est mal parti, je ne vois que des privatisations et des taxes, je sais ce que la privatisation risque de produire...)

Regardez lui par exemple :
La popularit du gouvernement Duterte au znith aux Philippines



> Avec 79% d'opinions favorables, la popularit de l'administration du prsident philippin Rodrigo Duterte est  son plus haut, selon une enqute de l'institut Social Weather Stations (SWS) publie jeudi.
> 
> Ils ne sont que 9%  porter un regard ngatif sur l'excutif philippin. Les 12% restants se disent sans opinion.


 ::mouarf::  ::mouarf::  ::mouarf:: 

===
Et pis bon c'est un peu salaud la politique, a consiste  faire de belles promesses pendant la campagne et  faire de la merde une fois qu'on a le pouvoir.
Sarkozy parlait de nettoyer la banlieue avec un nettoyeur haute pression lectrique et il n'a rien fait.
Hollande disait que son ennemi c'tait la finance et il a prit Macron.
Bon d'un ct le projet de Macron c'tait d'#@* les franais, donc on peut dire qu'il va le respecter.

Pendant la campagne c'tait pas toujours clair son programme, les gens de LREM se contredisaient souvent.
Il faut survivre encore 4 ans et esprer une amlioration la prochaine fois, mais on se dit a  chaque fois et c'est de pire en pire : Sarkozy => Hollande => Macron.
Les franais en sont au point de regretter Chirac, c'est pour dire dans la merde qu'on est.

----------


## Ryu2000

Baisse des APL: Macron persiste et signe



> Dans le documentaire Emmanuel Macron, la fin de l'innocence qui sera diffuc ce lundi soir sur France 3 a l'occasion du premier anniversaire de l'lection de l'ancien ministre de Franois Hollande, le leader de LREM souligne sa vision de la question sociale et *critique ouvertement "ceux qui pensent que le summum de la lutte c'est les 50 euros d'APL" avant de les comparer au colonel Arnaud Beltrame*, militaire dcd lors de l'attaque d'un supermarch de Trbes dans l'Aude fin mars dernier...  
> (...)
> Le Premier ministre Edouard Philippe avait qualifi de "pas intelligent" *ce coup de rabot, qui reprsente une conomie mensuelle de 32,5 millions d'euros pour l'Etat*. Mais il l'avait justifi par la ncessit de raliser les conomies prvues dans le budget 2017 par la majorit prcdente.


Macron arrive  faire des transitions entre la baisse des APL et le sacrifice d'un colonel, c'est pas vident.
Je pense qu'on pourrait trouver d'autres solutions pour conomiser 32,5 millions d'euros par mois.

Une fois que la baisse des APL aura t digr, il y aura peut tre une baisse du RSA.

================
================
Edit : Macron convoque Beltrame pour critiquer ceux "qui pensent que le summum de la lutte c'est les 50 euros d'APL"
Les gens ont peur de perdre leur acquis sociaux.
On commence par les APL et aprs on supprime les congs pays, le chmage, le RSA, les retraites, les arrts maladies, les 35h, le salaire minimum, etc.
On a dj supprim le CDI pour faire le CDI de chantier.
Bon par contre si le gouvernement essayait de supprimer le RSA ce serait la rvolution, il y a un paquet de gens qui survivent la dessus.
De toute faon ce sera plus fluide que a, ce sera petite diminution par petite diminution, parce que pour 5 d'APL en moins par mois il y a dj pas mal de gens qui gueulent.
Ce qui serait chouette ce serait que les loyers baissent et l on pourrait baisser les APL.
Je ne crois pas que les loyers baissent, mais a finira bien par arriver car l'immobilier ne peut pas augmenter  l'infini.

----------


## Mat.M

> Les gens ont peur de perdre leur acquis sociaux.
> On commence par les APL et aprs on supprime les congs pays, le chmage, le RSA, les retraites, les arrts maladies, les 35h, le salaire minimum, etc.


surtout que cerise sur le gateau la marge des entreprises reste peu leve donc ne vous attendez pas  des augmentations de salaires faramineuses  ::mrgreen::   ::mrgreen:: 
et comme Macron veut contrler le dficit budgtaire oui le risque c'est de rduire ce que l'on  appelle les "revenus de transferts" ( bref les allocations )

Ce qui se passe c'est que Macron se base sur les dires du patronat idiot et arrogant qui croit que la conjoncture conomique favorable de mai 2018 va perdurer.
Mais si les salaires n'augmentent pas et que les allocations diminuent les gens vont moins consommer et la consommation stagner

----------


## Ryu2000

Les pro UE adorent Macron.
Europe : pourquoi Merkel remet le prix Charlemagne  Macron



> Charlemagne a fait l'unit europenne par le glaive, Emmanuel Macron a choisi le verbe.  Aix-la-Chappelle, o il se rendra mercredi soir, son tropisme europen reoit une premire rcompense, toute symbolique, *le  prix international Charlemagne , qui couronne ceux qui s'engagent pour  l'unification europenne . Angela Merkel avait reu ce prix en 2008.* Elle a accept de prononcer l'loge pralable, la laudatio, en l'honneur du prsident franais. Puis, celui-ci en profitera pour prononcer son quatrime discours europen aprs celui de la Sorbonne, celui de la Pnyx,  Athnes, celui de Strasbourg, devant les eurodputs.
> 
> La sortie des Amricains de l'accord sur le nuclaire iranien amne le prsident franais  dplacer l'axe central de son discours. Avant la dclaration de Donald Trump, Macron comptait dployer sa vision europenne  long terme. Finalement, il insistera plutt sur l'imprieuse ncessit d'une Europe forte et sur l'urgence d'agir collectivement dans un monde incertain. Il devrait inviter les Allemands  prendre la coresponsabilit d'une Europe puissante dans la partie dangereuse qui se joue  l'chelle mondiale.


Je prfre plein de pays fort dans l'Europe, qu'une "Europe forte". On ne sera jamais tous uni, nos intrts divergent beaucoup trop.
De toute faon l'UE ce ne sera jamais comme un pays.
En France une rgion riche peut payer pour une rgion pauvre, mais jamais l'Allemagne paiera pour les autres pays de l'UE.

===
Il y a une news relativement positive (mme si a ne veut pas dire grand chose et c'est juste pour essayer de gagner de la popularit) :
Comme Macron, douard Philippe va clbrer Jeanne d'Arc



> Le premier ministre Edouard Philippe prsidera, mardi 8 mai, le 589me anniversaire de la dlivrance d'Orlans par Jeanne Arc. Il clbrera la Pucelle, aux cts du maire de la ville Olivier Carr. Un vnement populaire qui n'est pas dnu de symbolique politique. Le maire de la ville, libre des Anglais  la fin de la guerre de Cent ans, a quitt les Rpublicains en juin 2017 et a rejoint le mouvement de Christian Estrosi, La France audacieuse. Il est l'un des grands lus issus de la droite, que la Macronie entend chouchouter dans la perspective de la recomposition politique.


===
Cette news m'a nerv :
Et si, contre toute attente, Macron dcidait de ne pas aller au terme de son mandat ?



> Le nouveau prsident semble donc bien parti pour s'inscrire dans la dure, *certains lui prdisant mme dj un second mandat*. Encore faudrait-il pour cela qu'il termine le premier, ce qui,  y regarder de prs, n'est pas dfinitivement acquis.


N'importe qui peut prdire n'importe quoi, je ne comprend pas l'objectif de cet article.




> Dans " Le casse du sicle" diffus sur BFMTV, on apprend qu'*Emmanuel Macron avait confi ds 2006  Alain Minc qu'il serait un jour prsident de la Rpublique*. Et pour y parvenir, il a pris tous les risques : celui de quitter une carrire prometteuse dans la banque d'affaires, celui de dmissionner de son poste de secrtaire gnral adjoint au cabinet du prsident Hollande, celui de quitter Bercy pour monter son propre mouvement politique.


Il a arrt d'tre secrtaire gnral adjoint au cabinet du prsident Hollande pour devenir Ministre de l'conomie sous Hollande.
C'est pas prendre le risque d'abandonner son job pour essayer de trouver autre chose.




> Car Macron a une haute image de la France. Entre Trump et Poutine, *il veut que notre pays retrouve sa grandeur perdue - voire mythifie -, rendant hommage  Jeanne d'Arc quand il ne se compare pas  Napolon* . Certains y voient mme un nouveau de Gaulle. Le "grand Charles" avait dmissionn en 1969 suite  la victoire du non au rfrendum sur le transfert du pouvoir aux rgions. Emmanuel Macron en fera-t-il de mme s'il ne parvient pas  rformer la France ?


Il est compltement mgalomane si il pense qu'il est au mme niveau que Poutine.
Poutine c'est un des personnages les plus importants au monde depuis des annes, Macron c'est un petit con qui nous embte depuis qu'il a commenc  bosser pour Hollande, mais qui devrait disparaitre trs vite, si tout va bien.
Entretien avec Poutine :  un moment que je noublierai jamais !   JP Elkabbach

Il ne fait rien pour la France, il bosse pour l'UE le type !
Il ne fait que suivre les GOPE !

Certains y voient mme un nouveau de Gaulle ! lol (en plus De Gaule se dfendait face aux USA, alors que Macron pas du tout, il aimerait tre le petit chien de Trump...)
Il y en a beaucoup plus qui le prennent pour quelqu'un de nfaste pour la France.

----------


## Jon Shannow

Pour les amoureux du no-libralisme, dont Macron se fait le dfenseur. 

Un constat

Une piste pour expliquer pourquoi a va pas si bien que cela en France ? 

Moi, je dis a, je dis rien...

----------


## BenoitM

> Pour les amoureux du no-libralisme, dont Macron se fait le dfenseur. 
> 
> Un constat
> 
> Une piste pour expliquer pourquoi a va pas si bien que cela en France ? 
> 
> Moi, je dis a, je dis rien...


Parce qu'on donne trop aux travailleurs...
Dire qu'on les paye c'est honteux

----------


## Jon Shannow

Mises  part des "ternelles btises" de Ryu, je reprends un truc dans un des articles mis en lien (https://www.lesechos.fr/idees-debats...at-2174762.php)




> Dans " Le casse du sicle" diffus sur BFMTV, on apprend quEmmanuel Macron avait confi ds 2006  Alain Minc quil serait un jour prsident de la Rpublique. Et pour y parvenir, il a pris tous les risques : celui de* quitter une carrire prometteuse dans la banque daffaires*


Personnellement, je pense qu'il travaille toujours pour les banques d'affaires, qu'il n'a jamais cess de le faire. Et mme, que c'est sa fonction dans le systme bancaire.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Un constat


Vous enfoncez des portes ouvertes, tout le monde sait que a fonctionne comme a... Il n'y a rien de neuf a fait au moins 40 ans que a marche comme a. (mais bon a continue de s'aggraver)
L'argent ne circule pas correctement (c'est comme avec les Quantitative easing que les banques centrales font en boucle).

Si vous vous intressez  l'conomie il faut que vous regardiez le travail des conoclastes vous allez apprendre beaucoup.
http://leseconoclastes.fr/
C'est un peu la dream team des conomistes srieux, ils disent la vrit, ils ne sont pas l pour rassurer. (Olivier Delamarche n'est plus invit sur BFM Business depuis que Macron est prsident, c'est bon signe).




> Personnellement, je pense qu'il travaille toujours pour les banques d'affaires, qu'il n'a jamais cess de le faire. Et mme, que c'est sa fonction dans le systme bancaire.


La finance contrle les gouvernements et dirige le monde discrtement.
Mais l ils ne sont plus trop subtil...

Jean-Claude Juncker



> Gouverneur de la Banque mondiale de 1989  1995, Jean-Claude Juncker assume depuis 1995 la responsabilit de gouverneur du Fonds montaire international (FMI) et de gouverneur de la Banque europenne pour la reconstruction et le dveloppement (BERD).


Les liens de Mario Draghi avec les banques au cur dune enqute



> Mario Draghi, le prsident de la Banque centrale europenne (BCE), est-il trop proche des banques ? Voil la dlicate question  laquelle Emily OReilly, la mdiatrice europenne (ombudsman), devra rpondre. Dans une lettre rvle vendredi 20 janvier, celle-ci annonce louverture dune enqute sur lappartenance de lItalien au Groupe des Trente (G30), un forum international qui regroupe des dirigeants du secteur financier public et priv. Mais aussi sur  limplication de hauts responsables de la BCE dans les travaux  de ce cercle de rflexion, qui portent notamment sur la rgulation bancaire.


La finance s'est infiltr partout.
Elle joue un gros rle depuis longtemps.
Pendant la seconde guerre mondiale Wall Street finanait le NSDAP Allemand, ainsi que le parti communiste de l'URSS.

Antony C. Sutton - Wall Street et la rvolution bolchvique
Antony C. Sutton - Wall Street et l'ascension de Hitler

----------


## ABCIWEB

> et comme Macron veut contrler le dficit budgtaire oui le risque c'est de rduire ce que l'on  appelle les "revenus de transferts" ( bref les allocations )


Macron ne cherche pas  rduire le dficit budgtaire puisqu'il fait des cadeaux tout azimut et par dizaines de milliards aux plus riches : suppression de l'impt sur la fortune, baisse des impts sur les socits, suppression de l'exit taxe pour favoriser les dlocalisations, privatisation des seules lignes rentables de la SNCF, etc, etc. En fait il coche toutes les cases pour rduire les recettes de l'tat au profit des ultra riches. 

Compar  cet norme pactole de recettes dont l'tat se prive, dire qu'il faut baisser les allocations logement pour rduire le dficit et gagner 2 petites dizaines de millions d'euros, ne tient videmment pas la route. Alors  quoi cela peut-il servir ?

C'est de la provocation malsaine, de la perversit pour faire croire que les dficits viennent prcisment des allocations et que le reste de la population mritante, la classe moyenne qui gagne un peu plus que le smic pour 45h/semaine ne sera pas touche directement, mais qu'on s'en prend uniquement au maillon le plus faible qu'il faut sacrifier pour sauver l'ensemble de la population. Et chacun s'emploiera  tre de plus en plus obissant et soumis pour viter de tomber au plus bas du caniveau. "Le temps de l'innocence est termin", le dogme de la comptitivit et de l'argent roi doit tre le guide suprme. 

En mme temps, rduire les recettes de l'tat ne touche pas que les allocations et les plus faibles. Ce sont tous les services de l'tat qui sont touchs, y compris la sant, l'ducation nationale, l'amnagement du territoire, etc., et tous les franais galement par la mise en place de nouvelles taxes pour compenser le manque  gagn des cadeaux aux ultra riches, hausse de la SCG, hausse des taxes sur l'essence, des nouvelles amendes  venir, et pour bientt la baisse des retraites... Le bilan _suppression de la taxe d'habitation / augmentation des autres frais + diminutions des services_ va finalement tre trs dfavorable pour l'immense majorit des franais.

Bref avant d'tre de relles mesures conomiques, c'tait surtout de la propagande idologique pour pourrir le cerveau des gens et leur inculquer le got du sacrifice comptitif, de la mesquinerie, du repli sur soi et des ides courtes. La diffusion d'ides nausabondes n'est pas l'exclusivit des partis qualifis d'extrmes, et malgr les dorures pour faire diversion, l'odeur est la mme dans tous les camps.

Rduire les allocations pour les plus pauvres n'est pas une mesure budgtaire, c'est ce qu'on appelle "des fusills pour l'exemple",  afin que le reste des troupes marche au pas cadenc de ses rformes redistributives pour les ultra riches et confiscatoires pour tous les autres.

----------


## Ryu2000

Infractions sexuelles sur mineurs: l'Assemble vote les dispositions controverses



> L'Assemble nationale a vot dans la nuit de mardi  mercredi, en premire lecture, l'article controvers sur la rpression des infractions sexuelles sur les mineurs, contenu dans le projet de loi de Marlne Schiappa et dnonc par les oppositions.
> (...)
> De nombreux pays, de l'Allemagne au Canada,prsument l'absence de consentement des enfants en-dessous de 13  16 ans aux actes sexuels de la part d'un majeur.  
> 
> Une telle prsomption tait attendue en France par les associations de dfense des droits des femmes et des enfants *aprs deux affaires rcentes o des fillettes de 11 ans avaient t considres par la justice comme consentantes*.


En gros, si j'ai bien compris, il y a des cas qui vont tre rang dans la catgorie *dlit d'atteinte sexuelle "avec pntration"* au lieu d'tre rang dans la catgorie *crime de viol*.

----------


## Ryu2000

Je ne me plains jamais des pouces ngatifs, mais l c'est abus.
Je n'ai fais que copier/coller le titre d'un article et un paragraphe et j'ai 2 pouces rouges, il faudra mexpliquer pourquoi... (un lien vers un article de l'Express, en principe, a ne devrait pas recevoir de pouce rouge)
C'est hyper frustrant de ne pas comprendre pourquoi.

Moi je vais expliquer mon point de vue : c'est le topic de Macron, donc tout ce qui est en lien avec LREM n'est pas hors sujet, cette loi est un projet de LREM.

J'aurais peut tre du poser ce lien :
Violences sexuelles : seul contre tous, LREM vote son article controvers



> *Seuls contre tous. A lissue dun dbat long et fivreux, les dputs La Rpublique en marche (LREM) ont vot, dans la nuit de mardi  mercredi, le contest article 2* du projet de loi renforant la lutte contre les violences sexuelles et sexistes. Nous navons pas  rougir de notre texte. Si vous ne souhaitez pas rejoindre cette marche avec nous, tant pis, avanons, avait lanc peu avant, dans lhmicycle, la macroniste Latitia Avia  ses collgues des autres bancs. Car dans une alliance dun soir, les dputs de toutes les oppositions, de droite comme de gauche, ont fait assaut darguments contre cet article,  leurs yeux bien trop timide voire contre-productif, qui vise  rprimer spcifiquement les violences sexuelles commises sur des mineurs de moins de 15 ans. Ils ont mme t rejoints par la quasi-totalit du groupe Modem, qui a lui aussi vot contre.


L c'est plus clair que c'est LREM et que beaucoup ne sont pas content.

Bon sinon il y a a :
Un dput LR accuse Marlne Schiappa de promouvoir sa "conception libertaire des rapports sexuels"



> Fabien Di Filippo (LR) a provoqu une suspension de sance ce mardi 15 mai, en critiquant la loi sur les violences sexistes et sexuelles... mais surtout Marlne Schiappa, dont il a jug qu'elle faisait "passer [sa] conception libertaire des rapports sexuels" dans le texte. La secrtaire d'Etat a dnonc la "misogynie crasse" du dput de droite.

----------


## BenoitM

> Je ne me plains jamais des pouces ngatifs, mais l c'est abus.
> Je n'ai fais que copier/coller le titre d'un article et un paragraphe et j'ai 2 pouces rouges, il faudra mexpliquer pourquoi... (un lien vers un article de l'Express, en principe, a ne devrait pas recevoir de pouce rouge)
> C'est hyper frustrant de ne pas comprendre pourquoi.


Ben tu as donnes la rponse toi mme, tu n'as fait que des copier/coller, ca n'a aucun intrt, on est capable de lire les infos. C'est pas comme s'il sagissait d'une information ultra secrte dont personne n'est au courant (ps: non non ce n'est pas un encouragement  mettre des infos sur les hommes lzard et les ovnis)

----------


## Ryu2000

> Ben tu as donnes la rponse toi mme, tu n'as fait que des copier/coller, ca n'a aucun intrt, on est capable de lire les infos.


Ben ouais mais a a toujours fonctionn comme a !
Toutes les actualits sont des reformulation d'article existant ailleurs, mais l c'est diffrent c'est juste maintenir un topic en vie et l'actualis.
Normalement quand je poste un lien sans faire de commentaire, j'ai rien ou des pouces bleus, enfin bref, peu importe, c'est pas important...

Je voulais voir si quelqu'un allait dire "c'est chouette cette nouvelle loi renforce la lutte contre les violences sexuelles et sexistes. C'est une protection de plus pour les mineures !" comme a dit Marlne Schiappa :
"Une protection de plus pour les mineurs"

====
Bon l c'est peut tre hors sujet, parce que je ne sais pas si Marlne Schiappa est li  LREM ou pas du tout.
Responsable de lUNEF voile : Marlne Schiappa dit voir  une forme de promotion de lislam politique 



> La polmique prend une tournure politique. Marlne Schiappa, secrtaire dEtat charge de lgalit entre les femmes et les hommes, a ragi au fait que la prsidente de la section locale de lUNEF (Union nationale des tudiants de France, syndicat class  gauche)  luniversit Paris-IV tait apparue coiffe dun voile islamique.
> Aprs avoir rappel que  le voile nest pas interdit  luniversit  car  les femmes adultes ont le droit de porter le voile si cest leur choix , Mme Schiappa a affirm  comprendre quil y ait une forme dinterpellation car lUNEF est cens tre un syndicat tudiant progressiste, fministe alors que le voile, cest la preuve de lemprise de la religion . Et de conclure :  Jy vois une forme de promotion de lislam politique.


Moi je trouve que a promeut que dalle, ce n'est pas parce que tu vois un voile que tu vas avoir envie de te convertir...
C'est pas non plus de l'oppression, c'est une jeune femme qui s'est dit "tiens je vais mettre un voile" mais rien ne la force.

----------


## Zirak

> Ben ouais mais a a toujours fonctionn comme a !
> Toutes les actualits sont des reformulation d'article existant ailleurs, mais l c'est diffrent c'est juste maintenir un topic en vie et l'actualis.


Non, toujours pas.

TU as toujours fonctionn comme cela, alors que l'on t'a toujours dit que cela n'avait aucun intrt.


Le but de ce forum politique, c'est de "dbattre"  propos de l'actualit, pas juste d'tre un listing d'articles que tout le monde a potentiellement lu ailleurs.

Il n'y a aucun intrt  poster TOUS les articles en rapport de prs ou de loin avec le sujet initial, si cela n'apporte rien de plus au dbat. Si un nouvel lment permet de relancer le dbat sous un angle nouveau, oui cela a un intrt, sinon, il n'y a aucun mal  ce que le topic "coule" dans le forum tant que plus personne n'a rien  dire dessus. 

A part satisfaire ton go, il n'y a aucun intrt  maintenir des topics en vie artificiellement en spammant 15 fois par jour.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Il n'y a aucun intrt  poster TOUS les articles en rapport de prs ou de loin avec le sujet initial, si cela n'apporte rien de plus au dbat. Si un nouvel lment permet de relancer le dbat sous un angle nouveau, oui cela a un intrt, sinon, il n'y a aucun mal  ce que le topic "coule" dans le forum tant que plus personne n'a rien  dire dessus.


C'est le topic LREM, dans lactualit LREM se faisait critiquer, j'ai jug que c'tait intressant, a aurait pu amener des ractions de la part des membres.
J'ai tendance  m'emballer ds que je vois une critique de LREM, c'est assez rare comme truc.

Et l d'un ct le truc de Schiappa c'est du libralisme libertaire :
Le libralisme libertaire dans l'uvre de Michel Clouscard



> Clouscard identifie le procs de production industrielle de nouvelles marchandises des consommations autrefois qualifies de  honteuses  dans lancienne morale rigoriste et forge le concept de march du dsir pour dcrire la dimension indite du march qui complte le march traditionnel par la consommation quotidienne et croissante des marchandises  nocturnes ,  savoir encore dconsidres en rfrence soit  lancien systme de valeurs soit pour d'autres raisons (thiques, critique politique, etc.).


Il y a moins en moins de moral, tout est de la consommation, si a continu comme a la pdophilie, l'inceste, etc, vont tre accept par la socit.
Les riches pdophiles sachteront des enfants du tiers monde, ils n'auront mme plus besoin de faire du tourisme au Vietnam ou au Maroc.
L on tait dj pas loin de mettre l'ge de consentement sexuel  11 ans...

----------


## Ryu2000

Pour une fois Macron essaie de faire quelque chose de bien, donc je vais en parler.
L'accord a besoin d'tre complt : Macron raffirme sa position sur le nuclaire iranien



> Le prsident franais a soulign l'unit trs forte de Paris, Londres et Berlin sur le dossier, assurant que l'UE partageait en outre la volont de prserver une souverainet stratgique et conomique de l'Europe. En ce sens, il a promis qu'ils travailleraient  ce que les entreprises europennes puissent rester en Iran.
> 
> Le JCPOA (acronyme anglais de Joint Comprehensive Plan of Action) est un accord conclu en juillet 2015, aprs de longues ngociations entre les Etats-Unis, la Russie, la Chine, la France, le Royaume-Uni, l'Allemagne, ainsi que l'Union europenne et l'Iran. Le 8 mai, le prsident amricain Donald Trump a annonc que Washington se retirait du JCPOA, qu'il a toujours considr comme un mauvais accord. Emmanuel Macron avance de son ct l'ide d'un accord plus large, ce qu'a jusqu' prsent refus Thran qui souhaite s'en tenir aux termes initiaux.


Il dit que la France, le Royaume Uni, l'Allemagne et mme l'UE veulent que leur entreprises restent en Iran.
Tout le monde dit que l'UE sert  se dfendre face aux USA, pour une fois on va pouvoir voir cette dfense en action.
On sait jamais peut tre que les pays de l'Europe vont y arriver. (ce serait bien la premire fois que je verrais l'UE faire quelque chose de positif, wait & see)

----------


## Charvalos

Comme d'habitude, cela apporte quoi de plus pour le topic ?

Cela fait plus d'une semaine qu'ils tiennent le mme discours et qu'ils veulent sauver l'accord. Rien de neuf sous le soleil donc.

----------


## Ryu2000

Il y a un truc bien sympatique qui va apporter au topic :
"Mange tes morts, Macron !" : Incident ce matin sur BFMTV



> En direct de la gare de Lille Flandres, un homme affubl d'un gilet de la SNCF a brivement tent de pousser un journaliste de BFMTV sur le quai.


a me fait plaisir de voir que des cheminots ont compris que Macron et les mdias comme BFM TV taient leur ennemis.

Ce qui me rappelle une vieilles news de 2013 :
Un homme dverse un seau d'excrments sur Claire Chazal

Ou luf que c'tait pris Macron en 2017 :
Emmanuel Macron reoit un uf sur la tte au Salon de l'agriculture
Je crois que a lui est arriv 2 fois, mais je ne retrouve plus la source.

===
Les cheminots vont continuer la grve, le gouvernement ne va pas reculer, a va continuer d'tre le bordel.
Vous avez parl de a ?
SNCF : le dbat sur un projet cach de privatisation refait surface

Il y a les mensonges en boucle d'Edouard Philippe :
Edouard Philippe : pas de privatisation de la SNCF, "la loi sera sans ambigut"
En pratique la privatisation de la SNCF a dj commenc...
Parfois des socits prives ralisent des tches pour la SNCF, a ne devrait pas arriver, surtout quand a concerne la maintenance des lignes et tout ce qui est en rapport avec la scurit.

----------


## Mat.M

> Comme d'habitude, cela apporte quoi de plus pour le topic ?
> Cela fait plus d'une semaine qu'ils tiennent le mme discours et qu'ils veulent sauver l'accord. Rien de neuf sous le soleil donc.


remarque pertinente il faut comprendre les Franais et leur culture ( puisque ton profil indique que tu rsides en Suisse ).. ::aie:: 
le sport favori des Franais c'est de lancer des sujets pour tourner en rond  ::aie::  ( quoique je fais certainement partie du lot aussi )
tant que a ne concerne que la culture et la politique ce n'est pas trop grave ; si cela concerne l'conomie on n'avance pas et pendant ce temps-l en Suisse votre conomie est florissante et vous avez de trs bons salaires

----------


## Zirak

> Il y a un truc bien sympatique qui va apporter au topic :


Encore rat...

----------


## virginieh

Edit : mal lu l'extrait du message j'avais lu "du quai" au lieu de "sur le quai"

----------


## Ryu2000

> Ouais faudrais plus de tentatives de meurtre ...


Quoi ?
Quelle tentative de meurtre ?

Moi tout ce que je dis c'est que j'aime bien quand la colre est contrler contre le gouvernement et les mdias officielles/mainstream, je ne vois pas o est le mal l dedans...
L il y a un cheminot qui dit "mange tes morts" c'est bon enfant, a fait de mal  personne, a rappelle le sketch des gens du voyage qui gueulent devant la caravane :



===
Bon sinon pour en revenir  Macron, il y a eu une manifestation anti Macron ("Un an de Macron, a suffit !"), et dans cette vido ( partir de 40 secondes) on entend une dame qui dit que ce que fait Macron a vient des GOPE de l'UE (elle dit "directive europenne") :


Et aprs les CRS viennent virer le journaliste, apparemment les organisateurs de la manifestation sont contre l'unit.

----------


## halaster08

Une nouvelle subtilit du fonctionnement du parlement que j'ignorais, encore mieux que le 49.3 car c'est plus discret: 


Mais comment peut-on encore appeler a une dmocratie ?

----------


## halaster08

Encore une preuve que les promesses n'engagent que ceux qui les croient: https://www.francetvinfo.fr/economie...e_2775371.html
Pourtant promis par Macron, la sortie du glyphosate ne sera pas inscrite dans la loi, tous les amendements allant dans ce sens ayant t rejet, mme ceux propos par le groupe LaREM c'est quand mme ballot.

-Qu'en pensez-vous ?
-Les promesses de notre Prsident valent-elles encore quelque-chose ?
-Pensez-vous que Nicolas Hulot resteras au gouvernement aprs ce n-ime camouflet ?

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Encore une preuve que les promesses n'engagent que ceux qui les croient: https://www.francetvinfo.fr/economie...e_2775371.html
> Pourtant promis par Macron, la sortie du glyphosate ne sera pas inscrite dans la loi, tout les amendements allant dans ce sens ayant t rejet, mme ceux propos par le groupe LaREM c'est quand mme ballot.
> 
> -Qu'en pensez-vous ?
> -Les promesses de notre valent-elles encore quelque-chose ?
> -Pensez-vous que Nicolas Hulot resteras au gouvernement aprs ce n-ime camouflet ?


Les gens vont peut-tre enfin comprendre que Macron, et son "faire de la politique autrement", c'est une arnaque, une imposture. 
Quant  Hulot, y en a encore qui pensent qu'il est colo ? C'est juste une faade. Ce type est, comme Macron, une imposture.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Pourtant promis par Macron, la sortie du glyphosate ne sera pas inscrite dans la loi, tout les amendements allant dans ce sens ayant t rejet, mme ceux propos par le groupe LaREM c'est quand mme ballot.


L'UE a re-sign pour 5 ans, peut tre que dans 5 elle ne re-signera pas...
Donc mme si LREM ne fait rien, le glyphosate finira peut tre pas ne plus tre utilis en France, mais c'est pas gagn...




> -Les promesses de notre valent-elles encore quelque-chose ?


Une fois lu rien ne t'obliges  tenir tes promesses de campagne, tu peux faire exactement l'inverse.
T'as un contrat de travail en bton, tu sais que quoi que tu fasses tu ne te feras pas virer. (et t'as beaucoup de privilges qui se cumulent et certains )
Aussi bien maintenant on a des prsidents  usage unique, qui on du mal  finir leur mandat, Hollande a gagn de la popularit quand il a dit qu'il ne se prsenterait pas en 2017...
Le truc triste c'est que si Macron se retrouvait  nouveau contre le FN il gagnerait encore, c'est pour a qu'il faut absolument qu'il soit absent du second tour.




> -Pensez-vous que Nicolas Hulot resteras au gouvernement aprs ce n-ime camouflet ?


On dirait qu'il essaie, mais il n'a pas le pouvoir...
Le gars il est l pour augmenter la popularit de LREM, pour que les colos ferment un peu leur gueule.
Mais plus a va, plus ils comprennent qu'il est inutile.

Si a se trouve il dprime, il doit tre triste d'tre utilis et de n'avoir aucun pouvoir.
Nicolas Hulot : une possible dmission cet t ?
Et c'est pas nouveau :
Quand Nicolas Hulot parle de dmission  Brigitte Bardot
Sa cause n'avance pas, donc il veut se barrer, ce qui se comprend trs bien.

Imaginez si vous tiez ministre et que toutes vos propositions taient ignor, a doit tre frustrant.
C'est mme pire, parce qu'au dbut on vous fait croire qu'on vous coute et  la fin on vous trahis.

===
Apparemment le lobby de l'industrie chimique arrive  corrompre les dputs pour qu'ils n'interdisent pas un produit cancrigne.
Pourquoi les dputs ont refuss d'interdire le glyphosate ?

----------


## Ryu2000

Libert de la presse :


C'est dingue cette discrimination !

----------


## seedbarrett

Oui enfin c'est Russia Today, c'est assez normal c'est jamais que de la propagande du Kremlin

----------


## Ryu2000

> Oui enfin c'est Russia Today


Ben non...
Ce sont des journalistes franais qui ont une carte de presse Franaise, qui sont accrdit par le CSA.
Dans le protocole LREM n'a pas le droit de faire a, c'est une pratique totalement illgale.
LREM ne respectent pas les rgles.

C'est plus illgal que a par exemple :
Confondu avec "Quoti*dien", "Le Petit Jour*nal" violemment expuls par le service d'ordre du FN
Parce que si tu fais un truc priv tu peux virer qu'y tu veux.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Oui enfin c'est Russia Today, c'est assez normal c'est jamais que de la propagande du Kremlin


+1000. Russia Today ce n'est pas du journalisme. Ryu, toi qui critique les mdias aux ordres des grands patrons, pourquoi n'es-tu pas aussi critique envers Russia Today qui est clairement un outil de propagande ?

----------


## Ryu2000

> +1000. Russia Today ce n'est pas du journalisme.


Pourquoi pas ?
C'est quoi ce racisme ?

Il me semble que BFM, RMC, Libration, L'Express, i24 news, sont des mdias israliens (parce qu'ils appartiennent  Patrick Drahi) et vous ne les critiquez pas.
Quand il y a des journaux tasuniens ou britanniques vous les critiquez un peu moins que les mdias russes.
Pourquoi les russes seraient pire que les tasuniens ou les britanniques ?
On est pas moins pote avec la Russie qu'avec les autres.




> Ryu, toi qui critique les mdias aux ordres des grands patrons, pourquoi n'es-tu pas aussi critique envers Russia Today qui est clairement un outil de propagande ?


Je ne vois pas d'histoire de milliardaire ou de gros patrons dans Russia Today.
Moi j'aime bien soutenir le challenger, celui qui est plus faible, celui qui se fait attaquer injustement.

Le systme est clairement contre la Russie, donc a m'intrigue.
Ils n'ont pas l'air mchant les gens de Russia Today, j'aime bien leur travail, a change un peu de BFM.
Russie Today se fait constamment attaquer sans raison valable.

C'est bien sympa de voir le point de vue des USA et de l'UE en permanence, mais a fait pas de mal de regarder les choses d'un autre angle.

Macron a des pratiques dictatoriale, pourquoi il interdit un mdia de faire son job ?
a fait un peu "Vous n'avez pas le droit de dire la vrit".
Parfois le problme ce n'est pas le contenu d'un message, mais la personne qui le dit et a ne devrait jamais fonctionner comme a.
Les gars voulaient juste filmer comme les autres journalistes...
C'est pas normal de bloquer des journalistes.

Imaginez le scandale si l'Iran, ou la Syrie, ou la Russie, ou les Philippines, disaient "On ne veut pas des mdias Franais c'est de la propagande" (d'ailleurs ils auraient compltement raison de le faire, mais ce serait contre productif), l vous ciriez tous au scandale "Bouhou c'est une dictature !".
Il y a un problme de 2 poids 2 mesures.
Il y a des pratiques que vous acceptez ou n'acceptez pas selon les acteurs.
C'est pas neutre.

Normalement la rgle c'est "Laissez les journalistes faire leur travail" peut tre leur couleur, ou leur religion, ou leur croyance, ils viennent juste filmer les types.
Mme si c'est chiant avec les mdias comme "Le petit journal" (ou quotidien maintenant je crois) qui vont chercher  manipuler les images pour faire passer leur message, de toute faon si tu les arrtes c'est encore pire...

----------


## BenoitM

> Il me semble que BFM, RMC, Libration, L'Express, i24 news, sont des mdias israliens (parce qu'ils appartiennent  Patrick Drahi) et vous ne les critiquez pas.


C'est sur qu'ici on a jamais critiqu BFM ni Fox News  ::): 

En fait je crois que tu ne lis rien de ce qu'on crit  :;):

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Il me semble que BFM, RMC, Libration, L'Express, i24 news, sont des mdias israliens (parce qu'ils appartiennent  Patrick Drahi) et vous ne les critiquez pas.
> Quand il y a des journaux tasuniens ou britanniques vous les critiquez un peu moins que les mdias russes.


D'abord, je crois avoir dj lu trs souvent des critiques des mdias franais sur ce forum. Et personnellement, je ne dis pas que les mdias franais font du bon boulot. 
Quant aux journaux tatsuniens, il y a aussi pas mal de critiques qui fusent  leur encontre.

Le problme avec Russia Today, c'est que a n'a rien  voir avec du journalisme. C'est un outil de propagande  destination de gogos comme toi (qui gobe tout ce qui va dans son sens). Il n'y a quasiment aucun mdia libre en Russie, car les lois sont telles qu'il est impossible de critiquer le pouvoir en place. C'est une dictature. Donc, non, Russia Today n'est que la voix du Kremlin (en plus d'en tre l'il et les oreilles)

----------


## Zirak

> Mme si c'est chiant avec les mdias comme "Le petit journal" (ou quotidien maintenant je crois) qui vont chercher  manipuler les images pour faire passer leur message


J'ai ri...

C'est justement les premiers  dnoncer les manipulations des diffrents mdias / partis politiques, alors je n'irais pas jusqu' dire qu'ils sont toujours objectifs dans leurs propos, mais c'est trs loin d'tre les pires...


Sinon accessoirement, le palais de l'lyse n'est pas un lieu public, mais priv, donc je pense que oui, ils ont le droit de dcider qui y rentre ou non...

----------


## Ryu2000

> mais c'est trs loin d'tre les pires...


Pour moi si...
Ils sont du genre  aller chercher les pires personnes  un meeting du FN, les amener  dire des conneries, et ne garder que le pire... Quand quelque chose dintelligent est dit c'est coup au montage. (et ils ne le font pas avec LREM a, alors que pendant la campagne y'en avait des cas dans les manifestations pro Macron)




> Le problme avec Russia Today, c'est que a n'a rien  voir avec du journalisme.


Je ne vois pas quel lment vous permet de dire a.
Je ne vois pas en quoi ce mdia serait pire que TF1, Canal + ou BFM.
Vous n'avez peut tre jamais lu d'article de Russia Today ni regardez une vido.

Et l en plus c'tait juste filmer des dclarations, donc je vois pas lIntrt de l'empcher.
On se croirait tre les USA pendant la guerre froide "Si c'est Russe c'est forcment mal", c'est n'importe quoi ce racisme !

===
Bref, j'ai trouv un article que j'aime bien :
Ecologie : pourquoi les lobbys gagnent-ils toujours  la fin ?



> *Macronisme ne rime pas avec cologisme. La non interdiction du glyphosate illustre bien le recul du gouvernement face aux groupes de pression industriels. Il y a pourtant urgence  stopper cette puissante machine conomique et financire qui rchauffe la plante.*
> (...)
> *Beaucoup des instruments utiliss par les lobbys sont dsormais bien documents, comme la transmission damendements et dargumentaires clefs en main  des dputs peu soucieux de la qualit et de la sincrit du travail parlementaire ; lutilisation des fameuses portes tournantes (revolving doors) qui permettent  des cadres du priv de revenir dans la haute administration publique et assurer aux lobbys une grande proximit avec les lieux de dcisions ; le financement dtudes prsentes comme scientifiques visant  insinuer le doute dans le dbat public sur les impacts du produit incrimin (glyphosate, tabac, etc.).*
> Du cas du tabac aux Monsanto Papers, ces pratiques sont dsormais bien connues. Un lment majeur, dcisif mme, est pourtant souvent lud : la propension des dcideurs politiques  accepter  et encourager  les capacits des lobbys  peser sur les dcisions quils sont amens  prendre. Dnoncer le poids des lobbys revient  dire que notre processus dmocratique est pollu par des agents pathognes quil faudrait a minima encadrer et contrler pour viter les abus. Pointer le rle des lus revient  caractriser la politique mise en uvre et lorientation idologique qui la sous-tend, cest--dire mettre  nu les objectifs et les intrts poursuivis dans le processus de dcision.
> (...)
> Ce nest pas la voie que suivent Emmanuel Macron et sa majorit : ds que les enjeux deviennent srieux, ds quil sagit de prendre des dcisions qui vont toucher  la puissance des lobbys, aux pouvoirs et droits acquis des multinationales ou aux rgles qui organisent lconomie mondiale, Emmanuel Macron et son gouvernement tergiversent, *reportent ou limitent leurs ambitions en se conformant aux exigences des acteurs conomiques et financiers*.


 ::fleche::  Qu'en pensez-vous ?

----------


## behe

ah russia today




> Le mdia a ainsi t lanc en dcembre 2005 par RIA Novosti, lagence de presse russe qui dpendait alors du ministre de la communication. En 2013, sur dcision de Vladimir Poutine, celle-ci a t absorbe par Rossia Segodnia, grande agence de communication du Kremlin  destination de ltranger





> *Poutine* est dailleurs trs clair lorsquil voque la ligne ditoriale de RT : Comme elle est *finance par le gouvernement,* elle ne peut sempcher de *reflter la position officielle du gouvernement russe* sur les vnements dans notre pays ou dans le reste dune monde, *dune manire ou dune autre*, expliquait-il dans une interview pour RT, aprs avoir pourtant affirm que le mdia navait pas vocation  dfendre la position russe.

----------


## Zirak

> Pour moi si...
> Ils sont du genre  aller chercher les pires personnes  un meeting du FN, les amener  dire des conneries, et ne garder que le pire... Quand quelque chose dintelligent est dit c'est coup au montage. (et ils ne le font pas avec LREM a, alors que pendant la campagne y'en avait des cas dans les manifestations pro Macron)


Euh, je te rassure, ils n'ont pas  amener qui que ce soit  dire des conneries, que cela soit au FN ou dans n'importe quel autre parti, les gens y arrivent trs bien eux-mmes, et bien sr que si ils ont tap sur LREM... Encore tu m'aurais dit qu'ils tapaient moins sur le PS ou les trucs de gauche, j'aurais pu tre d'accord avec toi, car oui, ils sont orients  gauche, mais dire qu'ils n'ont pas tap sur LREM, c'est que tu n'as pas du regarder souvent. Mme moi qui ne suis pas spcialement fan de l'mission, cela m'est dj arriv de les voir faire. Tu fais juste preuve d'une extrme mauvaise foi l.

D'ailleurs, le petit journal tait les premiers  dnoncer les faux bains de foules de Macron, en montrant les photos avec un angle de vue diffrent montrant qu'en fait, il y avait 3 ranges de personnes sur 15/20m et non pas des centaines de personnes.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Comme elle est finance par le gouvernement, elle ne peut sempcher de reflter la position officielle du gouvernement russe sur les vnements dans notre pays ou dans le reste dune monde, dune manire ou dune autre


Admettons que ce soit vrai.
Quel est la diffrence avec les journaux subventionn par l'tat Franais ?

Des journaux reoivent de l'argent de la part du gouvernement, alors ils font en sorte de partager les valeurs du gouvernement.
Les journaux ont besoin d'argent pour survivre, normalement cet argent est cens venir de la publicit, les journaux essaient d'viter de se fcher avec les annonceurs, donc ils orientent leur ligne en fonction de qui achte de la pub.
La plupart des journaux franais s'auto censure pour faire plaisir au gouvernement et aux annonceurs.

Moi je trouve que c'est hyper intressant d'avoir un point de vue tranger. (autre que celui des USA, parce qu'on le voit dj beaucoup trop)
Au moins l ce n'est pas cach, c'est crit dans le titre.
C'est aussi le cas pour i24NEWS vous me direz... Mais ce n'est pas le cas pour BFM par exemple...
Est-ce que Macron ferait bloquer i24News car c'est un mdia tranger ? J'en doute...

Bon bref, Russia Today ce n'est qu'un dtail. (Srieusement ya un super article qui parle de lobby, de glyphosate, de gouvernement, et vous me parlez de Russia Today ??? Vous avez un sens des priorits particulier.)
Et c'est pas le sujet, l c'est Macron, LREM, le gouvernement.

Et en parlant de gouvernement, il y a un type qui a dit quelque chose :
Pour Collomb, les migrants font du "benchmarking" avant d'arriver en Europe
Migrants faisant du "benchmarking" : le gouvernement dfend Grard Collomb



> Le porte-parole du gouvernement Benjamin Griveaux a dfendu jeudi le ministre de l'Intrieur Grard Collomb, critiqu pour avoir dit que les migrants font du "benchmarking" en comparant les pays europens, estimant qu'il faisait rfrence "aux passeurs et aux filires".


Benchmarking des migrants : le porte-parole de LaREM se dsolidarise de Collomb



> La gauche n'est plus seule  s'offusquer des propos tenus par Grard Collomb au Snat mercredi. Ce jeudi matin sur France Inter, le porte-parole de La Rpublique en marche, Gabriel Attal, a t interrog sur l'expression utilise par le ministre de l'Intrieur, pour qui les migrants feraient du benchmarking  entre les diffrentes lgislations europennes. S'il y a un benchmark qui est fait aujourd'hui par les migrants, il est assez simple: c'est mourir chez eux ou survivre ailleurs, a-t-il dclar sur un ton grave.


D'habitude les gens de LREM vont tous dans le mme sens (c'est la consigne qui leur a t donn).

Bon aprs c'est possible que les migrants comparent les pays avant d'essayer de s'y rendre.
Sinon ils resteraient dans le premier pays qu'ils traversent...
Et le Royaume Uni ne serait pas oblig de construire un mur pour protger les camions qui sont mis en danger par des migrants qui essaient de rejoindre leur pays.

----------


## behe

Trouves moi une dclaration d'un prsident franais o il est dit qu'un media ne donnera que les versions du gouvernement.
Si on peut critiquer les medias franais, eux au moins peuvent encore dire du mal du gouvernement.

ps: j'ai 2 russes dans l equipe o je travaille, leurs clats de rire quand j'ai parl de Russia Today m'a fait ma journe.

Sinon j'ai trouv un super article sur JePrendLePremierLienQuiMarrangeSansRegarderLaCredibilite qui dit qu'il faudrait que tu arrtes de raconter n importe quoi  longueur de journe. A ce niveau, faut consulter.

ps2: j'adore le "admettons que ce soit vrai" sur une dclaration de Poutine dans ton torchon. Donc tu penses que Poutine peut mentir quand a va pas dans ton sens  ::D:

----------


## behe

Allez , comme tu n'as pas d lire le lien (comme d'hab...)



> ibration a touch en 2015 prs de* 6 500 000 euros* daide individuelle de la part du gouvernement franais ....
> le gouvernement russe avait alors vers *300 millions deuros  RT*


Qui est ultra dpendant du gouvernement d'aprs toi?

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Bon bref, Russia Today ce n'est qu'un dtail. (Srieusement ya un super article qui parle de lobby, de glyphosate, de gouvernement, et vous me parlez de Russia Today ??? Vous avez un sens des priorits particulier.)


HEu, c'est toi qui a parl de Russia Today. T'as oubli ? Tu t'es offusqu parce que l'lyse leur a interdit l'entre. 
Mais, l, maintenant qu'on t'a mis le nez dans ton caca, tu changes de sujet et tu fais le mec pas concern. T'es vraiment qu'un guignol.  ::roll::

----------


## Zirak

> Admettons que ce soit vrai.
> Quel est la diffrence avec les journaux subventionn par l'tat Franais ?


La diffrence c'est que dans les journaux subventionns par l'tat franais, il y a des journaux de tous les bords politiques, qui ne se gnent pas pour critiquer ceux au gouvernement.

Alors que des articles critiquant le gouvernement russe dans Russia Today, tu n'en trouveras pas, puisque Poutine l'interdit.


C'est la diffrence entre un journal  la solde du gouvernement, et un journal subventionn par l'tat (peu importe qui est au gouvernement).

Genre quand Hollande est arriv au pouvoir, il n'a pas coup les subventions  tous les journaux de droite et d'extrme-droite, idem dans l'autre sens pour Sarkozy.

----------


## Zirak

> HEu, c'est toi qui a parl de Russia Today. T'as oubli ? Tu t'es offusqu parce que l'lyse leur a interdit l'entre. 
> Mais, l, maintenant qu'on t'a mis le nez dans ton caca, tu changes de sujet et tu fais le mec pas concern. T'es vraiment qu'un guignol.


Comme  chaque fois, le mec fait un HS sur un sujet de merde, et quand on lui met le nez dans le caca, et qu'il se rend compte que a pue, bah il repart en HS sur autre chose. 


C'est bte  dire, mais plus je lis Ryu, et moins je suis pour la libert d'expression, le droit de vote pour tous, et ce genre de truc... Il va me faire aimer les dictatures...

Je ne vais pas dire qu'on devrait interdire aux dficients mentaux de s'exprimer en publique, car il y a des gens malades ou avec un problme de naissance qui sont rellement dficients, et qui disent moins de conneries que lui.

J'arriverai bien  une conclusion, mais je vais encore me faire diter car je suis grossier. Cela dit Brassens a une chanson trs connue sur les gens comme Ryu...

----------


## behe

> Il va me faire aimer les dictatures...


добро пожаловать в Россию

bienvenue en Russie

----------


## Zirak

> добро пожаловать в Россию
> 
> bienvenue en Russie


J'hsite, apparemment  en croire Ryu, la Core du nord a a l'air gnial aussi.  ::aie::

----------


## Ryu2000

> HEu, c'est toi qui a parl de Russia Today. T'as oubli ? Tu t'es offusqu parce que l'lyse leur a interdit l'entre.


Ouais mais c'tait juste pour dire que Macron ne respectait pas les rgles.
Pour moi que ce soit Russia Today n'a aucune importante... Si c'tait une autre mdia a m'aurai choqu pareil.
Dans le protocole Macron est oblig de laisser les journalistes faire leur travail, mais il ne respecte rien.

Il faut bien que les mdias soient financ par quelque chose, d'habitude ce sont des milliardaires (banques, fabricants d'armes, Drahi, etc).
Sinon ce sont des petits mdias financ par des dons.

===
Du coup vous n'avez rien dit sur le glyphosate...  ::calim2::  ::(: 
Alors que c'est tellement en lien avec Macron :
Glyphosate, le pesticide qui empoisonne la macronie



> L'interdiction de la molcule controverse en 2021 ne sera pas grave dans la loi. Un nime rebondissement dans une cacophonie gouvernementale sans fin.


Les entreprises comme Monsanto / Bayer ont le pouvoir d'influencer les dputs.
C'est un sujet intressant, les dputs bossent pour leur intrt et ceux des lobbys et n'ont pas pour le peuple.
Ce sont des carriristes qui font a pour l'argent et les nombreux avantage, les lus sont des privilgis.

----------


## virginieh

> et n'ont pas pour le peuple.


C'est quoi qu'ils n'ont pas pour le peuple ?

Relis toi et corriges au moins dans les cas o ta phrase porte  confusion merci.

----------


## micka132

> C'est bte  dire, mais plus je lis Ryu, et moins je suis pour la libert d'expression, le droit de vote pour tous, et ce genre de truc... Il va me faire aimer les dictatures...


T'as juste un gars sur un forum qui te plait pas et tu songes dj  la censure.
Imagine un instant que Ryu soit la norme. Tu vivrais comment la libert d'expression si elle ne t'attirait qu'une majorit de moquerie?

----------


## BenoitM

> T'as juste un gars sur un forum qui te plait pas et tu songes dj  la censure.
> Imagine un instant que Ryu soit la norme. Tu vivrais comment la libert d'expression si elle ne t'attirait qu'une majorit de moquerie?


C'est pas que le mec nous plait pas c'est qu'il tourne en boucle pour dire les mme connerie...

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Imagine un instant que Ryu soit la norme.


Non, mais a va pas ? Je sais que c'est Trolldi, mais quand mme !
Je suis bon pour faire des cauchemars tout le week-end...

----------


## Zirak

> Imagine un instant que Ryu soit la norme.


Je pense que je mettrais fin  mes jours, le monde tant dfinitivement foutu...




> Tu vivrais comment la libert d'expression si elle ne t'attirait qu'une majorit de moquerie?


Si on ne faisait que se moquer de moi  chaque fois que je l'ouvre, avant de penser censure / libert d'expression, je commencerais par srieusement me remettre en question...

Faut arrter avec le coup du mec seul contre tous, qui dtient la vrit, Ryu c'est pas Galile hein (qui lui-mme n'tait pas seul d'ailleurs).

----------


## micka132

> Si on ne faisait que se moquer de moi  chaque fois que je l'ouvre, avant de penser censure / libert d'expression, je commencerais par srieusement me remettre en question...


On appelle ca la preuve sociale.



> Faut arrter avec le coup du mec seul contre tous, qui dtient la vrit, Ryu c'est pas Galile hein (qui lui-mme n'tait pas seul d'ailleurs).


C'est pas une question de dtenir la vrit ou non, c'est le fait que d'avoir des convictions contre tous (ou presque), c'est beaucoup plus compliqu.
Le principal attrait de la libert d'expression, celle de la thorie, c'est justement d'essayer de gommer l'effet mouton parce que c'est le moyen le plus efficace pour faire changer les choses. En pratique, mme sans loi  gomtrie variable et donc avec une libert totale, la preuve sociale reste trs puissante et le puritanisme n'est jamais bien loin.





> Je pense que je mettrais fin  mes jours, le monde tant dfinitivement foutu...


Je pense au contraire que vu tes propos, tu t'appellerais Ryu2.* ::toutcasse:: 
Il suffit de regarder l'histoire du monde, il y a tant de chose incroyable qu'on peut se demander si les gens taient dbiles. Non je ne crois pas, et nous sommes exactement dans la mme logique aujourd'hui.

----------


## BenoitM

> On appelle ca la preuve sociale.
> 
> C'est pas une question de dtenir la vrit ou non, c'est le fait que d'avoir des convictions contre tous (ou presque), c'est beaucoup plus compliqu.
> Le principal attrait de la libert d'expression, celle de la thorie, c'est justement d'essayer de gommer l'effet mouton parce que c'est le moyen le plus efficace pour faire changer les choses. En pratique, mme sans loi  gomtrie variable et donc avec une libert totale, la preuve sociale reste trs puissante et le puritanisme n'est jamais bien loin.


Euh donc tant qu'on est  contre courant on a raison?
Donc la terre est plate.
Les reptiliens existe parce que je suis  contre courant?




> Il suffit de regarder l'histoire du monde, il y a tant de chose incroyable qu'on peut se demander si les gens taient dbiles. Non je ne crois pas, et nous sommes exactement dans la mme logique aujourd'hui.


J'ai rien compris, c'est normal?
Bon le passage plus haut je n'avais rien compris non plus.

----------


## ABCIWEB

> Du coup vous n'avez rien dit sur le glyphosate...


Si tu commence ton message avec un autre sujet qui peut paratre provocateur pour certains, ils vont ragir  cette premire partie et ne pas s'intresser au reste. De plus cela leur permet de critiquer ce qui est le plus facile en guise d'exutoire, et par simple disqualification, de s'affranchir des questions suivantes qui peuvent tre plus pertinentes ou embarrassantes. 

Quand comprendras-tu qu'il ne faut traiter qu'un sujet par post quand c'est possible. Et comme ici c'est possible, je ne vois pas pourquoi tu t'en prive. Tu donne toi-mme les btons pour te faire battre en mlangeant les sujets, et mme tes infos intressantes passent  la trappe par la mme occasion. La preuve. 

Enfin bon le glyphosate, on aura le temps d'y revenir, le feuilleton va durer encore longtemps. La sant des gens, de l'cosystme et de la plante, c'est bien peu de chose compar aux intrts des multinationales.

----------


## macslan

> Pourquoi pas ?
> C'est quoi ce racisme ?
> 
> Il me semble que BFM, RMC, Libration, L'Express, i24 news, sont des mdias israliens (parce qu'ils appartiennent  Patrick Drahi)


Donc toute chane appartenant  un catholique est une chane vaticane 




> Les gens vont peut-tre enfin comprendre que Macron, et son "faire de la politique autrement", c'est une arnaque, une imposture. 
> Quant  Hulot, y en a encore qui pensent qu'il est colo ? C'est juste une faade. Ce type est, comme Macron, une imposture.


En quoi c'est une arnaque ?

----------


## Jon Shannow

> En quoi c'est une arnaque ?


Ben, Macron fait comme tout ses prdcesseurs. Donc, son discours de "faire de la politique autrement", je considre que c'est une arnaque.

----------


## Zirak

> C'est pas une question de dtenir la vrit ou non, c'est le fait que d'avoir des convictions contre tous (ou presque), c'est beaucoup plus compliqu.
> Le principal attrait de la libert d'expression, celle de la thorie, c'est justement d'essayer de gommer l'effet mouton parce que c'est le moyen le plus efficace pour faire changer les choses. En pratique, mme sans loi  gomtrie variable et donc avec une libert totale, la preuve sociale reste trs puissante et le puritanisme n'est jamais bien loin.


Encore une fois, Ryu n'a aucun problme de libert d'expression, et son ventuel problme ne vient pas du fait d'avoir des ides  contre-courant, son seul problme c'est d'tre  contre-courant en se basant sur de la merde, et de venir la rpandre comme si il avait raison.

Oui la majorit n'a pas toujours raison, mais globalement, avant de traiter tout le monde de mouton, tu vas vrifier si ce que tu affirmes est juste, c'est  toi de faire le plus gros du travail pour montrer que ta thorie est la bonne, il ne suffit pas de venir poster le 1er lien qui passe sans aller en lire le contenu ni vrifier la source, puis d'envoyer chier tout le monde par la suite. 





> Je pense au contraire que vu tes propos, tu t'appellerais Ryu2.*


TROLOLOL T Tro maran ! 

Et on pourrait avoir la raison qui te fait dire a ? Perso, je suis jamais venu faire la propagande de quoi que ce soit sur le forum hein... Et contrairement  vous, je fais plus que rgulirement des mea culpa quand on me montre que j'ai tord.





> Il suffit de regarder l'histoire du monde, il y a tant de chose incroyable qu'on peut se demander si les gens taient dbiles. Non je ne crois pas, et nous sommes exactement dans la mme logique aujourd'hui.


Bah non, c'est pas pareil, tu peux pas comparer des grands scientifiques qui avaient une vraie dmarche srieuse et travaille, avec un mec qui pige pas la moiti de ce qu'il lit et qui confond la moiti des mots du dictionnaire. 

Je veux bien que tu essais de jouer les avocats du diable, mais la non, c'est lgrement se foutre de la gueule du monde que de comparer Ryu  des gens qui ont ralis de grande avances scientifiques.  ::roll::

----------


## Ryu2000

Melenchon parle de Russia Today :


De ce que j'ai compris il dit que si on contrl Russia Today, il faut aussi contrler la BBC et France 24.

----------


## Mdinoc

En gros, l'argument "brler un livre, c'est tous les brler"?
Je dois avouer que c'est une des frayeurs que j'ai, surtout avec les tendances gouvernementales actuelles.

----------


## Ryu2000

> En gros, l'argument "brler un livre, c'est tous les brler"?


En tout cas c'est bizarre de s'en prendre  un mdia spcifique, alors qu'il existe plein de mdias trangers en France...
Et si ils font une loi contre les mdias trangers, a va poser problme aux mdias de Drahi, si il a vraiment reni sa nationalit franaise (BFMTV, RMC, L'Express, Libration).
Les mdias de Patrick Drahi roulent-ils pour Emmanuel Macron ?

===
J'tais pas venu pour a  la base.
INFO FRANCEINFO. Prix casss, ristournes caches : les petits arrangements de la campagne dEmmanuel Macron



> Des entreprises ont bien cass les prix pour se mettre au service dEmmanuel Macron pendant la campagne prsidentielle. Mediapart et Le Monde ont dj rvl que certaines remises accordes au candidat dEn Marche ont attir lattention de la Commission nationale des comptes de campagne (CNCCFP), qui, aprs examen, a finalement jug que ces ristournes taient "normales et rgulires". Cependant, lenqute de la cellule investigation de franceinfo montre que ce ne sont pas les seules conditions avantageuses dont a bnfici Emmanuel Macron. Certains rabais consquents ont chapp  la vigilance de lautorit de contrle.


C'est marrant c'est l'inverse de ce qu'on accuse Melenchon (des entreprises qui surfacturent et l'tat qui rembourse la campagne  la fin) ^^

----------


## halaster08

> Melenchon parle de Russia Today :
> De ce que j'ai compris il dit que si on contrl Russia Today, il faut aussi contrler la BBC et France 24.


Et quel est le rapport avec ce fil de discussion ? Mlenchon est-il devenu Macroniste ?
D'aprs tes propres mots 


> Bon bref, Russia Today ce n'est qu'un dtail.


 pourquoi continuer d'en reparler alors ?

C'est vraiment trop te demander que de respecter un minimum les autres membres du forum en arrtant le flood/HS ?

----------


## ABCIWEB

> Et quel est le rapport avec ce fil de discussion ? Mlenchon est-il devenu Macroniste ?
> 
> C'est vraiment trop te demander que de respecter un minimum les autres membres du forum en arrtant le flood/HS ?


Ben oui mais Macron se prend tellement pour Jupiter que c'est normal que l'on puisse trouver des sujets trs divers ici puisqu'il veut tout contrler, y compris l'information.

D'ailleurs pour viter d'tre  inform de choses fcheuses, il y a eu une loi pour soit disant protger les intrts des entreprises mais qui en mme temps - car tel tait le but final  - durcit les contraintes et donc les possibilits des lanceurs d'alertes.

Alors certes Russia Today n'est peut tre pas un exemple de libert d'expression, mais les lois votes par le banquier macron vont dans la mme direction, c'est  dire le contrle et la rtention d'informations pour le bnfice d'intrts particuliers et au dtriment de l'intrt gnral. Dans l'absolu, dfendre les intrts d'une caste de richissimes europens ne vaut pas mieux que dfendre les intrts de poutine et son entourage. Au nom de quelle morale pourrions-nous faire la diffrence, celle du nolibralisme macronien/europen, c'est  dire en absence totale de toute morale autre que celle de la grosseur du portefeuille ?

----------


## Grogro

Une information capitale, passe sous silence par la mdiacratie nationale, planque dans un blog d'un quotidien rgional : http://international.blogs.ouest-fra...nin-19447.html

"Abandonner le sige  l'Onu?

Dans la note, il est crit que la diplomatie franaise a dsormais "deux options srieuses". "Maintenir et retouver des moyens, ou bien adopter  la baisse nos ambitions". Le texte, dans la liste des hypothses envisages pour ces deux scnarios, parle mme de "rflchir  l'utilit de conserver en l'tat notre RP  New York, qui ne pourra plus faire illusion bien longtemps". Le Quai sort l'arme lourde, et fait mme l'hypothse d'un abandon *"par la France de son sige permanent au profit de l'Allemagne"*. "

Pincez-vous, vous ne rvez pas. Un projet aussi explosif, dans un silence mdiatique assourdissant. Alors que la confiance dans les merdias n'a jamais t aussi abyssale, dfiance pleinement justifie au vu des 20 dernires annes, alors qu'on examine une loi contre les "fake news" et une autre sur le "secret des affaires", menaant d'achever d'touffer le peu de libert de la presse qu'il reste dans ce pays, comment veulent-ils que la confiance remonte suite  un mensonge par omission aussi norme ?

----------


## macslan

> Ben, Macron fait comme tout ses prdcesseurs. Donc, son discours de "faire de la politique autrement", je considre que c'est une arnaque.


Mouais c'est pas comme s'il y avait vraiment une autre politique et je pense que c'est surtout l'aspect nouveau parti etc.

Par contre il me semble que depuis en tout cas Hollande vs Sarkozy que c'est surtout un vote contre l'autre et pas pour celui lu.

----------


## MiaowZedong

> Une information capitale, passe sous silence par la mdiacratie nationale, planque dans un blog d'un quotidien rgional : http://international.blogs.ouest-fra...nin-19447.html
> 
> "Abandonner le sige  l'Onu?
> 
> Dans la note, il est crit que la diplomatie franaise a dsormais "deux options srieuses". "Maintenir et retouver des moyens, ou bien adopter  la baisse nos ambitions". Le texte, dans la liste des hypothses envisages pour ces deux scnarios, parle mme de "rflchir  l'utilit de conserver en l'tat notre RP  New York, qui ne pourra plus faire illusion bien longtemps". Le Quai sort l'arme lourde, et fait mme l'hypothse d'un abandon *"par la France de son sige permanent au profit de l'Allemagne"*. "
> 
> Pincez-vous, vous ne rvez pas. Un projet aussi explosif, dans un silence mdiatique assourdissant. Alors que la confiance dans les merdias n'a jamais t aussi abyssale, dfiance pleinement justifie au vu des 20 dernires annes, alors qu'on examine une loi contre les "fake news" et une autre sur le "secret des affaires", menaant d'achever d'touffer le peu de libert de la presse qu'il reste dans ce pays, comment veulent-ils que la confiance remonte suite  un mensonge par omission aussi norme ?


T'as pas l'imprssion d'exagrer un tout petit peu?

Dj, c'est une note interne du gouvernement qui a fuit, ce n'est pas une intention de politique mais une menace du Quai d'Orsay dans les ngotiations budgetaires qui l'opposent aux autyres ministres. Ensuite, la question de retirer son sige permanent au conseil de scurit  la France (at au Royaume-Uni d'ailleurs), ce n'est pas nouveau, a fait au moins depuis la deuxime Guerre du Golfe qu'on en parle. Puis finalement on voit bien  quel point ce n'est pas srieux quand ils envisagent de donner le sige au conseil de scurit ....l'Allemagne, pays qui n'a pas l'arme nuclaire et dpensne encore moins que la France en affaires trangres et en dfence; c'est compltement ridicule. Quand on parle srieusement, on envisage de donner des siges  l'Inde ou  l'Union Europene dans son ensemble.

Aprs, c'est vrai que la France ne tient pas du tout son rang. Jadis avec l'UK l'un des rares pays de l'OTAN  ne pas tre compltement dpendant des USA, depuis le quinquennat Hollande la France ne respecte plus ses engagements militaires, devenant donc de fait un vassal impuissant parmi les autres. C'est vrai que a ne sert  rien d'avoir tant de fonctionnaires des Affaires trangres, quand de toutes faons votre pays n'appuie pas leurs paroles avec les moyens militaires et conomiques appropris.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> *depuis le quinquennat Hollande* la France ne respecte plus ses engagements militaires, devenant donc de fait un vassal impuissant parmi les autres.


Je pense que tu voulais dire, le quinquennat de Sarkozy, et non celui de Hollande. Pour rappel, c'est Sarkozy qui a vendu l'indpendance de la France contre un strapontin  l'OTAN pour servir de paillasson aux Etats-Unis. 

Hollande, je trouve a t un trs bon prsident, au niveau international. C'est dommage qu'Obama a trahi sa parole en Syrie, on n'en serait peut-tre pas l, et a aurait surement viter pas mal de dgts et de drame dans ce pays. Mais, ce n'est pas Hollande qui a failli, c'est Obama !

----------


## Ryu2000

> Pour rappel, c'est Sarkozy qui a vendu l'indpendance de la France contre un strapontin  l'OTAN pour servir de paillasson aux Etats-Unis.


C'est vrai que c'est  cause de Sarkozy si la France a rintgr l'OTAN...
Rintgration de la France dans le commandement intgr de l'OTAN
_La rintgration de la France dans le commandement intgr de l'Organisation du trait de l'Atlantique nord est annonce par le prsident de la Rpublique Nicolas Sarkozy au Congrs  Washington le 7 novembre 2007._

Pendant un moment Trump disait que l'Otan tait obsolte, mais il a chang d'avis...
Trump says NATO no longer 'obsolete'

De Gaulle avait des arguments contre l'OTAN en 1966 :
Confrence de presse du 21 fvrier 1966




> C'est dommage qu'Obama a trahi sa parole en Syrie, on n'en serait peut-tre pas l, et a aurait surement viter pas mal de dgts et de drame dans ce pays. Mais, ce n'est pas Hollande qui a failli, c'est Obama !


Ce sont tous les gouvernements qui ont dcid d'aider les rebelles qui ont failli...




> "Abandonner le sige  l'Onu?


Pourquoi pas ?
Ce n'est pas comme si l'ONU servait  quelque chose...
70 ans et aucune dent : pourquoi lONU ne sert plus  rien

La France ne risque pas de quitter l'ONU, notre gouvernement est beaucoup trop atlantiste.
La dernire fois que la France a rsist aux USA c'est sous Chirac, quand la France a refus d'intervenir en Irak.
Aprs Sarkozy  fait intervenir l'arme franaise en Libye dans lintrt des USA.
Hollande a aid les rebelles en Syrie dans lintrt des USA.


Mme Mitterand avait compris le truc :
_ La France ne le sait pas, mais nous sommes en guerre avec lAmrique. Oui, une guerre permanente, une guerre vitale, une guerre conomique, une guerre sans mort apparemment. Oui, ils sont trs durs les Amricains, ils sont voraces, ils veulent un pouvoir sans partage sur le monde. Cest une guerre inconnue, une guerre permanente, sans mort apparemment et pourtant une guerre  mort.  Franois Mitterrand_

Tenez si vous aimez les rfrences ^^  ::ptdr::  :
Pourquoi affirmez-vous que lUnion europenne est subordonne  lOTAN ?



> 1er principe : lUE doit se doter  terme dune seule et mme politique de dfense
> 2me principe : lUE doit mettre sur pied une arme europenne commune
> 3me principe : lUE doit se livrer  des oprations de police internationale dfinie par lOTAN, mme sans mandat de lONU
> 4me principe : les obligations de lOTAN simposent  lUE


======
======
Bon sinon il y a un gars qui agresse violemment Macron, alors qu'il n'a rien fait de mal sur ce point prcis !
Migrants: lappel de Yann Moix  l'"imposteur" Macron



> "Il y a une aberration gographique. Ce sont les pays plus au sud qui reoivent en priorit les exils", a-t-il assur sur BFMTV ce lundi. "*LEurope a t invente pour diluer lafflux sur lensemble du territoire europen*. Il est injuste que les pays les plus au sud soit punis par leur gographie", a-t-il ajout
> 
> "Nous parlons d'une personne pour 1.000 Franais. Si le prsident Macron na pas les capacits logistiques, morales, thiques, intellectuelles, humaines, philosophiques dapporter de laide  un migrant pour mille Franais, cest un incomptent notoire", a-t-il expliqu.


Je ne savais pas que l'UE avait t cr pour dilu des migrants...

De toute faon il n'y a plus de problme :
Aquarius : les 629 migrants vont tre emmens en Espagne sur des navires italiens

Il dit un peu de la merde Yann Moix :
Migrants de Calais : la Croix-Rouge veut porter plainte contre Yann Moix



> POLEMIQUE - A quelques jours de la diffusion de son documentaire intitul "Re-Calais" sur Arte, Yann Moix a dnonc lattitude de la Croix-Rouge qui, daprs lui, ferait en sorte que les jeunes migrants ne soient pas considrs comme des mineurs. Des propos inacceptables pour lorganisation qui entend porter plainte contre lcrivain.


Surtout qu'en pratique on sait que c'est l'inverse qui se passe, des migrants majeurs se font passer pour des mineurs (ils ont des faux documents).
Certains migrants culotts prtendent tre mineurs alors quils ont parfois jusqu 40 ans !



> Le journal sudois Expressen a publi une interview amusante avec le pdiatre Josef Milerad, qui soccupe de la sant des migrants. Il sest avr que certains nouveaux arrivants se faisaient passer pour des mineurs afin de rester dans lUnion europenne.
> 
> Il ny a eu que quelques cas bien sr, mais certains avaient vritablement entre 30 et 40 ans, a-t-il racont, en prcisant que pour le moment, lAgence sudoise de migration avait enregistr au moins 31 000 des demandes dasile enregistres au nom d'enfants.

----------


## MiaowZedong

> Je pense que tu voulais dire, le quinquennat de Sarkozy, et non celui de Hollande. Pour rappel, c'est Sarkozy qui a vendu l'indpendance de la France contre un strapontin  l'OTAN pour servir de paillasson aux Etats-Unis.


Non, comme tous les pays de l'OTAN, la France s'est engage par trait  dpenser au moins 2% de son PIB en dfense. Mais depuis la fin de la Guerre Froide, la plupart de l'OTAN ne respecte plus cet engagement, faisant confiance aux USA "gendarmes du monde" pour les dfendre  leur place. La France et le Royaume-uni ont longtemps t les seuls vassaux  respecter cet engagement budgtaire, mais sous Hollande la France a fait pour la premire fois de son histoire tomber son budget militaire sous la barre des 2%. Sarkozy a t le plus atlantiste des prsidents Franais de la 5me Rpublique, mais cette connerie-l, c'est Hollande qui l'a faite.

P.S. Hollande a sans doute donn l'impression de miexu russir sa politique trangre que Sarkozy (bon, ce n'est pas trs dur  ::aie:: ). Mais c'est un secret de polichinelle que derrire le leadership Franais au Mali les USA ont dpens autant sinon plus que la France, et que l'Opration Serval tait rigoureusement impossible sans le soutien logistique, technique, financier et de renseignements des Amricains. Obama, magnanime, a laiss le beau rle  Hollande mais a ne veut pas dire que la France a agi (ou aurait pu agir!) indpendamment.

----------


## Jon Shannow

T'as des sources de ce que tu affirmes ?

----------


## Grogro

Nouveau couac incomprhensible de communication de la part de Macron, une vido poste par sa... responsable de communication elle-mme : 

https://www.lemonde.fr/emmanuel-macr...0_5008430.html

Je n'ai rien contre le fond du message, je le partage mme en grande partie. Mais jamais ce message n'aurait du fuiter sous cette forme, encore moins de faon volontaire par une soi-disant spcialiste de communication. Comme Hollande en son temps, et Sarko avant, je suis rgulirement afflig par les erreurs de communication aussi grossires de nos politiques. Certes ces gens l vivent sur une autre plante et n'ont que rarement conscience du monde qui existe au del des portes de llyse ou de leur ministre respectif, mais ils ne sont mme pas foutus d'embaucher des communicants un minimum comptents ?

Autre chose, ltat franais fossoyeur de Manurhin : https://www.latribune.fr/entreprises...in-781561.html

Jusqu' la lie le calice sera bu.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Je n'ai rien contre le fond du message, je le partage mme en grande partie. Mais jamais ce message n'aurait du fuiter sous cette forme, encore moins de faon volontaire par une soi-disant spcialiste de communication.


a vous dpasse les nouvelles stratgies de communication.
Ce sont des spcialistes a doit avoir du sens quelque part, c'est juste nouveau alors a surprend.
C'est une phrase un peu populiste dans un sens, c'est la grosse mode en ce moment  :8-): 




> Je vais faire un constat qui est de dire : on met trop de pognon, on dresponsabilise et on est dans le curatif. Toute notre politique sociale, cest quon doit mieux prvenir  a nous cotera moins, ensemble  et mieux responsabiliser tous les acteurs , scrie le prsident.  *Les gens pauvres restent pauvres, ceux qui tombent pauvres restent pauvres. On doit avoir un truc qui permet aux gens de sen sortir. Par lducation* , poursuit-il.
> 
> *Il faut prvenir la pauvret et responsabiliser les gens pour quils sortent de la pauvret*. Et sur la sant, cest pareil. Tout le systme de soins que je veux repenser, cest aller vers plus de prvention pour responsabiliser, y compris les acteurs de soins, ajoute le chef de lEtat. () Cest dans ce contexte-l quon fait le reste  charge zro. () Cest une politique de responsabilit car tout le monde va au pot, () je demanderai des efforts aux mecs qui font des lunettes, aux types qui font des verres 
> 
>  L, cest cohrent. Sinon vous naviez pas de fil directeur, lance-t-il  ses collaborateurs  propos du discours quils lui proposent. Ctait de la lasagne  la feta avec de la paella !


Il est gentil le gars, mais en ralit il est trs difficile de sortir de la pauvret, car pour beaucoup de gens il est impossible de trouver du travail.
On ne peut pas mettre en place de politique pour favoriser la cration d'emploi en France.
Les usines ferment, les boutiques ferment, on s'enfonce dans la crise, la classe moyenne disparat et devient pauvre.
C'est pas de l'ducation qui va sauver les gens...

Il faudrait crer des emplois en France au lieu de dlocaliser les usines en Pologne...
Il faudrait favoriser le "fabriquer en France" mais c'est impossible.

===
Tiens c'est marrant il parle de lunettes et de verres, a me rappel a :
On a test Lunettes pour tous, le service de montures  petit prix !
"Lunettes pour tous", le "Free" de l'optique qui casse les prix



> Trente euros les verres progressifs contre six cents euros en moyenne...Avec Lunettes pour tous, le jeune entrepreneur Paul Morlet fait une irruption remarque sur le march de l'optique, qu'il compte bien bouleverser.


Je crois que c'est une entreprise qui vend les mmes verres que les gros fabricants mais beaucoup moins chre.

----------


## Grogro

> Nouveau couac incomprhensible de communication de la part de Macron, une vido poste par sa... responsable de communication elle-mme : 
> 
> https://www.lemonde.fr/emmanuel-macr...0_5008430.html
> 
> Je n'ai rien contre le fond du message, je le partage mme en grande partie. Mais jamais ce message n'aurait du fuiter sous cette forme, encore moins de faon volontaire par une soi-disant spcialiste de communication. Comme Hollande en son temps, et Sarko avant, je suis rgulirement afflig par les erreurs de communication aussi grossires de nos politiques. Certes ces gens l vivent sur une autre plante et n'ont que rarement conscience du monde qui existe au del des portes de llyse ou de leur ministre respectif, mais ils ne sont mme pas foutus d'embaucher des communicants un minimum comptents ?


Le matin : "les aides sociales cotent un pognon fou".
L'aprs-midi : "500000 euros pour la vaisselle de l'Elyse, rien n'est trop beau pour le roi Soleil".

Non mais c'est pas possible une communication pareille...  :8O:

----------


## MiaowZedong

https://www.lemonde.fr/economie-fran...3_1656968.html

Et allez! Vendons tout ce que l'tat possde de rentable, c'est inacceptable que ces profits chappent aux capitalistes ::aie::  ::roll::

----------


## MiaowZedong

> T'as des sources de ce que tu affirmes ?


https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Livre_...nationale_2013
C'est avec le Livre Blanc de 2013 que Hollande a prvu une baisse drastique des capacits militaires Franaises.  partir de l'entre en vigueur de ce programme, soit 2014, la France n'a plus respect son engagement budgetaire de l'OTAN. Les budgets des ministres, dont la Defense, sont publics, hein....

----------


## Jon Shannow

> https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Livre_...nationale_2013
> C'est avec le Livre Blanc de 2013 que Hollande a prvu une baisse drastique des capacits militaires Franaises.  partir de l'entre en vigueur de ce programme, soit 2014, la France n'a plus respect son engagement budgetaire de l'OTAN. Les budgets des ministres, dont la Defense, sont publics, hein....


Je parlais d'avantage sur le fait que ce soit les USA qui aient finance l'opration au Mali.

----------


## Ryu2000

Emmanuel Macron utilise l'avion prsidentiel pour un trajet de 110 kilomtres



> "C'est la solution la plus conomique", se dfend l'Elyse cit par BFMTV, car elle "permet de se poser en scurit, permet l'extraction rapide du prsident et de mieux grer les heures de vol de l'quipage". Mais la prsidence avance aussi une autre justification qui n'est pas lie au cot : "le prsident n'est pas une personnalit comme tout le monde. Il y a un impratif de scurit et un impratif de temps".


J'aimerais bien voir le devis pour le voyage en voiture ou en train et le devis pour l'avion.
J'ai du mal  croire que c'est moins cher en avion...

C'tait pareil avec Sarkozy :
Nicolas Sarkozy, le prsident qui ne prend jamais le train



> Le 4 fvrier, l'Air Sarko One et un Falcon 7X de secours, dont l'heure de vol cote pour chacun plusieurs milliers d'euros, ont en effet emmen le chef de l'Etat et une vingtaine de collaborateurs au sommet europen. Et ce, alors mme que le train  grande vitesse Thalys relie les deux capitales en 1h20 mn. 
> 
> La veille dj, rapporte le Canard enchan, le chef de l'Etat avait pris un jet pour rallier Orlans,  120 km de Paris, l'hlicoptre Super Puma initialement prvu n'ayant pu dcoller  cause du brouillard.

----------


## ABCIWEB

> Non mais c'est pas possible une communication pareille...


Comme disait  *Ryu2000* c'est une stratgie de communication bien pense... pour plaire  l'lectorat de wauqiezs d'aprs de nombreux commentateurs politiques, tant entendu qu'il lui est impossible de sduire plus d'lecteurs vers la gauche ou vers le centre tellement sa politique est conue pour favoriser uniquement les ultra riches. 

Mais il existe un lectorat important de pauvres/classe moyenne qui votent  droite pour simplement se sentir du bon ct de la barrire, celle des premiers de cordes, mme si leur portefeuille n'a pas plus d'paisseur que celle d'un smicard, c'est une posture du mme niveau que la mthode Cou. J'ai aussi entendu des rsigns, avouant de tout leur bon sens voter pour les plus riches parce qu'il sont les plus forts et donc pour ne pas tre dus par une probable dfaite, en esprant en mme temps une hypothtique reconnaissance de leur soumission. 

Tout a fait grosso modo une bonne vingtaine de pourcent de l'lectorat qui se fait laminer par les politiques nolibrales de droite mais qui continue  voter pour eux par principe pour se sentir du "bon ct". Quand ils voient leurs revenus baisser, c'est toujours de la faute du voisin, pas de la leur puisqu'ils ont dj tout donn, y compris leur droit de vote au diable. Alors quand le diable leur dit : oui je vous nique, mais je vais niquer aussi les un peu plus pauvres que vous, les mme rpondent : merci mon dieu de votre grande justice.

C'est  cette classe de la population, celle convoite par wauqiezs, qui vote  droite tout en s'appauvrissant rgulirement avec les politiques de droite - parce qu'elle ne favorise qu'un tout petit pourcentage dont ils ne font pas partie, au dtriment de tous les autres dont ils font partie - que s'adressait ce message. La baisse des aides sociales semble pour eux rtablir un certain quilibre, une justice dans l'injustice. Cet lectorat qui vote contre ses propres intrts en se contentant en guise de rcompense, de voir leurs voisins encore un peu plus bas qu'eux, est trs prcieux pour les nolibraux, il faut le choyer car sans eux ils ne seraient pas au pouvoir. 

Macron fait du Trump. "Les aides sociales a coute du pognon" c'est de la mme veine que les tweet provocateurs de Trump.

Aprs videmment ceux qui ont vraiment crus que le banquier tait une nouvelle race d'homme politique tout nouveau tout beau, vraiment dmocrate et dpourvu d'ide crasseuse, en sont pour leur frais... Mais bon, faut plus se moquer de Trump, on a le mme chez nous.

----------


## Ryu2000

> c'est une stratgie de communication bien pense...


C'est ce que disent les mdias mainstream :
"Pognon de dingue" : un coup de communication de Macron orchestr par l'lyse ?
Pognon de dingue : un coup de com qui ne passe pas
Pognon de dingue : Macron fait enfin du Trump sur les rseaux



> La disruption  la franaise avait un peu de retard. Deux ans plus tard, Emmanuel Macron reprend enfin les best practices venues dAmrique : sur Twitter, le rle dun chef dEtat digne de ce nom nest pas de poster des photos avec Antoine Griezmann ou des bains de foule avec 12 personnes, mais dtre le premier de corde de la bataille culturelle qui dchire les rseaux. Ou pour le dire autrement, un prsident est sur Twitter pour troller.


Par contre on va peut tre se calmer un petit peu, le seul point commun entre la communication de Macron et la communication de Trump c'est Twitter. (par contre pendant la campagne Trump faisait se dplacer des masses pour assister  ses discours, les discours de Macron c'tait autre chose...)
De toute faon la plupart des europens dtestent Trump donc ce ne serait pas forcment rentable d'essayer de le copier.

Il n'y a rien de choquant ni de nouveau dans l'expression du fait que les aides sociales cotent chre... (c'est exactement comme dire que l'eau a mouille ou que l'vasion fiscale fait perdre de l'argent  l'tat (Les chiffres astronomiques de l'vasion fiscale))
On ne peut pas le nier, c'tait pas un bilan difficile  faire, il y a des choses comme :
le revenu de solidarit active (RSA) ;les allocations logement ;les allocations familiales ;la couverture maladie universelle complmentaire (CMUC) ;laide pour une complmentaire sant (ACS) ;lallocation de solidarit spcifique (ASS) ;lallocation de solidarit aux personnes ges (ASPA) ;les bourses du collge et du lyce.
Quelles sont les Aides de la CAF : Liste des aides pour les personnes seules, les familles, le logement, linsertion professionnelle, 
Rien que le RSA a doit reprsenter un cot norme.

Revenu de Solidarit Active (RSA)



> *D'aprs le comit d'valuation du RSA, le cot total de ce dispositif est de l'ordre de 10 milliards deuros par an* (8,5 milliards deuros pour les dpenses d'allocation, correspondant aux anciens RMI et API auxquels sajoutent 1,5 milliard deuros pour les dpenses d'insertion ; cela correspond  des contrats aids signs en contrepartie du RSA et financs par l'tat ou les dpartements).


10 milliards c'est une dpense non ngligeable.

=====
Sinon en parlant de Macron, il y a un truc que je n'ai pas compris :
Pourquoi Emmanuel Macron est si proche de Philippe de Villiers et Jean-Pierre Chevnement



> Entre Philippe de Villiers et Emmanuel Macron lentente nest pourtant pas feinte. Tout rcemment, elle sest encore manifeste en Vende o le prsident de la Rpublique a rencontr le patronat local, sous parrainage de lancien prsident du conseil dpartemental. Le prsident a visit la maison natale de Clmenceau, un Bleu, avant de rendre visite  un Blanc et en mme temps. Un tweet mentionne cette phrase de Philippe de Villiers: Cest un ami, on se parle toutes les semaines, je peux lappeler sur les sujets qui me tiennent  cur. Je comprends que a puisse vous paratre tonnant mais a en dit long sur sa personnalit. Ce nest pas un homme sous influence.


C'est bizarre que Philippe de Villiers soit pote avec Macron.

----------


## Grogro

Le gouvernement va dpenser un pognon de dingue pour expliquer pourquoi il va rduire la mobilit des franais dans le pays rel : 

https://www.francetvinfo.fr/societe/...h_2810175.html

----------


## Ryu2000

Avec la limitation  80 km/h et les entreprises prives qui peuvent flasher, il va y avoir une grosse augmentation du nombre dexcs de vitesse.
Les timbres  90 vont se vendre comme des petits pains ^^
Donc les prospectus vont tre vite rembours.

Ils ont fait une campagne sympa :


Des Franais qui gueulent contre la ceinture, contre le port du casque, contre le 110 km/h, contre la baisse du taux d'alcool autoris, contre le 50 km/h, etc.
C'est toujours sympa.  ::mrgreen::  :8-):  ::P: 
Alors par contre faire ils font croire que la diminution des accidents de la route est du  100% aux nouvelles lois, comme si c'tait l'unique facteur...

Il y a plus d'automobilistes et les voitures sont plus puissante alors la route est devenue plus dangereuse.
a va tre tellement chiant d'essayer de respecter la limite de 80 km/h  ::zzz::  ::pleure:: 
Les gens vont crire des SMS en conduisant...

----------


## Grogro

Retour  la Macronie, pour une nouvelle rforme que je ne vais pas railler cette fois puisque j'en partage les grandes lignes. La loi "PACTE" est une petite rvolution de couloir contre laquelle le patronat et les milieux libraux sont vent debout : https://www.latribune.fr/economie/fr...rd-782151.html

Ce que je regrette videmment, on en a dj parl, c'est le programme de privatisation pour alimenter ce que j'appellerais un "fond thodule" et qu'on regrettera amrement d'ici 5  10 ans. 

Pire, pour l'instant le gouvernement essaye de botter en touche, mais la commission europenne bataille depuis prs de 10 ans pour forcer la privatisation de nos barrages hydrolectriques.

----------


## BenoitM

> Retour  la Macronie, pour une nouvelle rforme que je ne vais pas railler cette fois puisque j'en partage les grandes lignes. La loi "PACTE" est une petite rvolution de couloir contre laquelle le patronat et les milieux libraux sont vent debout : https://www.latribune.fr/economie/fr...rd-782151.html
> 
> Ce que je regrette videmment, on en a dj parl, c'est le programme de privatisation pour alimenter ce que j'appellerais un "fond thodule" et qu'on regrettera amrement d'ici 5  10 ans. 
> 
> Pire, pour l'instant le gouvernement essaye de botter en touche, mais la commission europenne bataille depuis prs de 10 ans pour forcer la privatisation de nos barrages hydrolectriques.


Ils ne sont dj libralis?

----------


## Grogro

Le politburo bataille avec le gouvernement franais depuis au moins 2010. Le contentieux revient rgulirement, presque chaque anne, comme un serpent de mer. Il semblerait cette anne que le gouvernement ait capitul en rase campagne devant Bruxelles. Avec encore une fois une mdiatisation quasiment inexistante : 

http://osonscauser.com/barrages-priv...nce-se-soumet/

Il est clair qu'en baissant systmatiquement son froc devant Bruxelles et Berlin, Macron espre faire accepter son projet de rforme de l'UE. Il est tout aussi clair qu'il sera men en bateau par Merkel.

----------


## Grogro

La France dpense un pognon de dingue dans l'assistanat (2,6% du PIB), mais a fonctionne plutt pas mal : https://www.latribune.fr/economie/fr...he-782670.html

----------


## Jon Shannow

> La France dpense un pognon de dingue dans l'assistanat (2,6% du PIB), mais a fonctionne plutt pas mal : https://www.latribune.fr/economie/fr...he-782670.html


Alors qu'en mme temps ( Macron), on file plein d'avantages au patronnt et plein de bl aux plus riches (suivant la sacro-sainte loi du ruisslement, qui n'a jamais port ses fruits), et a fonctionne plutt pas bien...  ::aie::

----------


## Grogro

Et a fonctionne aussi plutt bien : le chmage est au plus bas depuis 2008, les IDE ont battu les records, la France est plus attractive que jamais et la croissance est solide. 

La politique de l'offre, a marche. Quand on la couple  une politique de la demande et c'est le modle qu'a choisi la France. Un peu de libralisme au royaume du socialisme.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Et a fonctionne aussi plutt bien : le chmage est au plus bas depuis 2008, les IDE ont battu les records, la France est plus attractive que jamais et la croissance est solide.


Mais  quel prix ? Il n'y a jamais eu autant de prcarit, le pouvoir d'achat n'a jamais t aussi bas, la casse sociale est En Marche... 




> Un peu de libralisme au royaume du socialisme.


Tu vois o du socialisme, toi ?  ::weird::

----------


## Ryu2000

> La France dpense un pognon de dingue dans l'assistanat (2,6% du PIB


Assistanat c'est pjoratif comme terme...



> Dans un primtre "restreint", qui comprend les minima sociaux (*RSA, Allocation adulte handicap, minimum vieillesse ...*), d'autres prestations telles que *la prime d'activit*, et les mcanismes permettant d'allger la charge fiscale des mnages pauvres, la Drees value cet effort  40,5 milliards d'euros en 2016 (+3,5% par an en moyenne ces dix dernires annes), soit 1,8% du PIB.
> 
> Dans un primtre plus large incluant la part des *allocations logement et prestations familiales verse aux mnages pauvres*, l'effort est chiffr  57 milliards d'euros, soit 2,6% du PIB.


En France il y a filet de protection et c'est rassurant de se dire que si on perd son emploi on ne va pas devoir vivre dans la rue. (aux USA 
Si on tombe malade on peut avoir accs  des soins mme si on est pauvre, alors que ce n'est pas le cas partout.
a me rappelle une chanson Gauche / Droite de Didier Super a fait un truc du genre :
" droite on pense que les chmeurs ne devraient pas fumer, a donne le cancer et le cancer il faut l'interdire  ceux qui ne peuvent pas se payer eux mme leur chimio et leur perruque.
 gauche on pense que le cancer a doit tre accessible  tous."
Ce qui me fait rebondir sur l'actualit :
Cancer : vers un meilleur remboursement des perruques

Bon par contre il y a tellement de charge, de taxe et d'impt que parfois on gagnerai plus  ne pas travailler...




> le chmage est au plus bas depuis 2008, les IDE ont battu les records, la France est plus attractive que jamais et la croissance est solide.


 votre place je n'accorderai pas trop d'importance  ce genre d'information...
Souvent quand on dit que le chmage diminue c'est que des chmeurs sont pass dans la catgorie en dessous de chmeur, il n'y a pas tellement de quoi clbrer...
La croissance n'est pas si solide que a...
Comme on va commencer  compter la drogue dans le PIB il risque d'y avoir une lgre augmentation, mais c'est juste une manipulation de la formule de calcul et pas un vrai progrs.

Le trafic de drogue (mais pas la prostitution) bientt intgr dans le calcul du PIB franais

----------


## Grogro

> Mais  quel prix ? Il n'y a jamais eu autant de prcarit, le pouvoir d'achat n'a jamais t aussi bas, la casse sociale est En Marche...


Trois ides reues en une phrase. Il n'y a pas de casse sociale, on a jamais autant fait dans le social, et jamais autant socialis le chmage. Le pouvoir d'achat rcupre doucement de 10 annes de crise et la prcarit a  peine augment au cours de la crise.




> Tu vois o du socialisme, toi ?


Retraites, assurance maladie, assurance chmage, allocations familiales, RSA, minimum vieillesse, tout ce qui touche de prs ou de loin  la solidarit et aux quatre grands risques que l'on a choisi (collectivement) de socialiser : la maladie, la vieillesse, la famille et le travail. Reste le 5me risque, la dpendance, qu'on a besoin de financer  part. C'est a le socialisme  la franaise. C'est un montant gigantesque (775 milliards en 2017, plus de 32% du PIB), il y a de nombreuses gabegies, de nombreux abus par des industries qui bnficient de rentes de situation et des patients dresponsabiliss, la charge de la dette sociale c'est pas loin de 50 milliards du budget, mais a marche et a marche plutt bien : on a pas un systme sociale optimal mais on a un systme efficace. a marche parce qu'on a accept de libraliser un minimum l'conomie en contrepartie. 

Le "en mme temps" a toujours t l'essence du modle franais. Capitalisme ET socialisme depuis 1945.

----------


## Zirak

> Retraites, assurance maladie, assurance chmage, allocations familiales, RSA, minimum vieillesse, [snip]


Je pense que Jon demandait o tu voyais du socialisme dans ce que faisait le gouvernement actuel (enfin perso je l'ai compris comme a).


Tout cela oui, c'est du socialisme, qui date, et qui justement a plutt tendance  tre dconstruit qu'agrment au fil des ans. Enfin de mon ct, j'ai un peu du mal  voir  quel niveau on "socialise" plus que jamais au niveau du gouvernement actuel...

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Trois ides reues en une phrase. Il n'y a pas de casse sociale, on a jamais autant fait dans le social, et jamais autant socialis le chmage. Le pouvoir d'achat rcupre doucement de 10 annes de crise et la prcarit a  peine augment au cours de la crise.


C'est toi qui le dit, et les mdias. C'est bien de relayer Radio Elyse ou TV Matignon, mais c'est pas mal aussi de regarder la ralit en face.
De plus en plus de travailleurs pauvres, voire SDF !
Tu crois que c'est l'augmentation du pouvoir d'achat qui fait que les supermarch en vogue sont discount ? Tu crois vraiment que c'est un choix que de manger de la merde pour pas mal de franais ?
Quand ton patron te virera sans aucune indemnit, sur une rupture conventionnelle collective, tu viendras nous reparler : "pas de casse sociale".
Le MEDEF nous parle depuis 3 quinquennats de "flexiscurit". Il faut bien comprendre que c'est "flexibilit" pour les entreprises (on vire comme on veut, quand on veut avec le moins de frais possibles), et "scurite" pour les actionnaires (on leur garanti de toucher de bons gros dividendes, quoi qu'il arrive).
C'est a qui rend la France attractive.

Quant aux ingalits sociales, elles explosent. De plus en plus on a un systme  2 vitesses. Que ce soit dans l'enseignement, la sant, la retraite, ... D'un cot ceux qui ont du bl, et donc un accs aux bonnes coles ( tout niveau - primaire, secondaire, suprieure), aux cliniques prives, et qui ont pu capitaliser leur retraite.
Aujourd'hui, j'ai 55 ans, et ne suis pas foutu capable de savoir si j'aurais une retraite dcente ou pas !  ::calim2:: 




> Retraites, assurance maladie, assurance chmage, allocations familiales, RSA, minimum vieillesse, tout ce qui touche de prs ou de loin  la solidarit et aux quatre grands risques que l'on a choisi (collectivement) de socialiser : la maladie, la vieillesse, la famille et le travail. Reste le 5me risque, la dpendance, qu'on a besoin de financer  part. C'est a le socialisme  la franaise. C'est un montant gigantesque (775 milliards en 2017, plus de 32% du PIB), il y a de nombreuses gabegies, de nombreux abus par des industries qui bnficient de rentes de situation et des patients dresponsabiliss, la charge de la dette sociale c'est pas loin de 50 milliards du budget, mais a marche et a marche plutt bien : on a pas un systme sociale optimal mais on a un systme efficace. a marche parce qu'on a accept de libraliser un minimum l'conomie en contrepartie.


Soit tu es un hermite vivant au fond d'une grotte depuis pas mal de temps, soit on n'a pas les mmes infos. La casse sociale que tu rfutes, elle est justement dans tous les domaines que tu cites : retraite, assurance maladie, assurance chmage, scurit sociale, ducation nationale, ... 
On a eu un systme efficace. Aujourd'hui on a les miettes du systme que le no libralisme ne nous a pas encore enlev. Mais t'inquites, c'est dans les cartons.  ::roll:: 





> Le "en mme temps" a toujours t l'essence du modle franais. Capitalisme ET socialisme depuis 1945.


Tu as oubli de dire que la partie socialisme a t abandonn en 1972, avec la banque Rothschild  l'lyse.  ::aie::

----------


## Invit

> Tu crois que c'est l'augmentation du pouvoir d'achat qui fait que les supermarch en vogue sont discount ? Tu crois vraiment que c'est un choix que de manger de la merde pour pas mal de franais ?


L-dessus, je ne pense pas que ce soit d  une faiblesse des aides sociales, mais plutt  tout le reste. Par exemple, sur la nourriture, les supermarchs sont en situation d'oligopole. Si tu augmentes les aides sociales, les supermarchs augmenteront juste les prix d'autant.  ct du prix du gaz, un smartphone c'est super abordable.

----------


## Ryu2000

Des gens trouvent qu'il existe des similitude entre le personnage Hubert Bonisseur de La Bath alias OSS 117 et Manu alias Monsieur le Prsident de la Rpublique :
Comment Emmanuel Macron est devenu OSS 117


Il y a mme un jeu ou il faut retrouver qui a prononc une phrase ( Macron ou OSS 117 ? ).

----------


## Jon Shannow

> L-dessus, je ne pense pas que ce soit d  une faiblesse des aides sociales, mais plutt  tout le reste. Par exemple, sur la nourriture, les supermarchs sont en situation d'oligopole. Si tu augmentes les aides sociales, les supermarchs augmenteront juste les prix d'autant.  ct du prix du gaz, un smartphone c'est super abordable.


Je suis d'accord avec toi. Mais je ne parlais pas des aides sociales sur ce point, mais sur le fait que Grogro considrait que le pouvoir d'achat, en France, se maintenait, voire progressait. Pour moi, au niveau de l'INSEE, oui, au niveau des franais dans la vie relle de tous les jours, non. 

J'ai juste l'impression que Grogro nous fait la promo du libralisme. Mais, c'est pas un bon VRP (ou alors, on n'est pas le bon public)  ::mouarf::

----------


## Grogro

> Je suis d'accord avec toi. Mais je ne parlais pas des aides sociales sur ce point, mais sur le fait que Grogro considrait que le pouvoir d'achat, en France, se maintenait, voir progressait. Pour moi, au niveau de l'INSEE, oui, au niveau des franais dans la vie relle de tous les jours, non.


Parce que l'augmentation est faible, rcente, probablement conjoncturelle, aprs prs de 10 ans de stagnation voir de rgression. Donc c'est normal si tu ne le vois pas puisqu'on est loin d'avoir rattrap la dcennie perdue.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Parce que l'augmentation est faible, rcente, probablement conjoncturelle, aprs prs de 10 ans de stagnation voir de rgression. Donc c'est normal si tu ne le vois pas puisqu'on est loin d'avoir rattrap la dcennie perdue.


Entre le prix des carburants qui n'ont jamais t aussi haut, pareil pour les loyers, l'lectricit, le gaz. Les salaires qui sont revus  la baisse par le patronnt (ben oui, pass de 35 heures  39h sans compensation de salaires...), ... 

Personnellement, j'ai assez de vcu pour me souvenir qu'avec 1000 francs, je remplissais mon caddie. Aujourd'hui avec 150  (soit ~1000 francs), je ne remplit mme pas mon sac de courses...  ::aie::  (et je ne parle mme pas de la baisse de la qualit).

Tous les indices gouvernementaux pourront expliquer le pouvoir d'achat augmente, moi, je crois ce que mon porte monnaie me dit, rien d'autre. Et aujourd'hui, mon porte monnaie, ben il est plutt ratatin.  ::calim2::

----------


## virginieh

> le pouvoir d'achat, en France, se maintenait, voir progressait.





> aprs prs de 10 ans de stagnation voir de rgression.


Voire (https://leconjugueur.lefigaro.fr/blog/voir-ou-voire/)

C'est bte vous tiez pourtant d'accord  ::ptdr::

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Voire (https://leconjugueur.lefigaro.fr/blog/voir-ou-voire/)
> 
> C'est bte vous tiez pourtant d'accord


 ::oops::  Rhoooo ! les boulets !  ::ptdr::

----------


## MiaowZedong

> Le politburo bataille avec le gouvernement franais depuis au moins 2010. Le contentieux revient rgulirement, presque chaque anne, comme un serpent de mer. Il semblerait cette anne que le gouvernement ait capitul en rase campagne devant Bruxelles. Avec encore une fois une mdiatisation quasiment inexistante : 
> 
> http://osonscauser.com/barrages-priv...nce-se-soumet/
> 
> Il est clair qu'en baissant systmatiquement son froc devant Bruxelles et Berlin, Macron espre faire accepter son projet de rforme de l'UE. Il est tout aussi clair qu'il sera men en bateau par Merkel.


Macron ne baisse en rien son froc, il veut privatiser, point.

Le rapport parlementaire cit par ton article montre que l'ancienne majorit du centre mou envisageait de suivre l'exemple de la Sude (gros producteur hydrolctrique) et de protger les joyaux de la couronne d'EDF. Macron va plus loin dans le libralisme, et vendra  vil prix ce qui appartient aux citoyens. Blamer l'UE qui "impose" (sauf  la Sude, l'Allemagne, la Slovnie et tous les autres pays ::aie:: ) est un jeu de dupes.

----------


## ABCIWEB

> Et a fonctionne aussi plutt bien : le chmage est au plus bas depuis 2008, les IDE ont battu les records, la France est plus attractive que jamais et la croissance est solide.


Il y a eu un rattrapage au niveau de la croissance en 2017. Aprs un certain temps, les consommateurs finissent par faire les achats qu'ils ont retards faute de moyens pour les faire plus tt. En bref c'est une vague de surface mais c'est loin d'tre un vague de fond. C'est cette mme vague qu'attendait Hollande mais qui s'est produite un peu plus tard. En bref a n'a rien  voir avec la politique gouvernementale, c'est un rattrapage conjoncturel, rien de plus.

On ne peut pas prendre une mesure ponctuelle favorable  un instant T, et en attribuer la valeur  une dernire ide  la con  (lois votes la nuit dans la hte et sans dbat, ce qui est le fonctionnement actuel du parlement) quand on sait que le rsultat final est dpendant d'une multitude d'autres facteurs autrement plus dterminent. D'ailleurs la croissance franaise est revue  la baisse pour l'anne prochaine ce qui dmontre que cela a ne fonctionne pas, ou en tous cas cas n'est pas dpendant de la politique mene actuellement.  




> La politique de l'offre, a marche. Quand on la couple  une politique de la demande et c'est le modle qu'a choisi la France. Un peu de libralisme au royaume du socialisme.


La France royaume du socialisme ? Cela doit faire longtemps que tu ne t'es pas intress  l'actualit. La baisse des allocations logements et la suppression de l'impt sur la fortune, c'est du socialisme ? La facilit d'chapper aux impts pour les plus riches en toute lgalit en mme temps qu'on durcit les contrles sur les plus pauvres (chmeurs) c'est du socialisme ? On doit pas avoir les mmes valeurs.

Et quand tu dis "un peu de libralisme" l aussi tu fais fort. Que te faudrait-il de plus pour dire ce ce gouvernement est ultra libral ? Tu cites toi-mme le scandale de hydrolectricit, sans compter la franaise des jeux et les aroports de paris pour citer des rentes qui seront maintenant profitables aux actionnaires privs plutt qu'aux franais qui les ont pays, et tu trouve  dire que la politique actuelle est juste un peu librale ? 

C'est pas du libralisme, c'est du grand banditisme, sauf que les bandits ont la lgitimit d'avoir t lus (par un tas d'abrutis) pour faire leur forfait en toute lgalit au profit de leurs commanditaires les grands actionnaires privs. Dans la ralit c'est du dtournement de fond au sens propre du terme.





> Effondrement des investissements
> 
> Dans le dtail, les dpenses de consommation des mnages n'ont progress que de 0,1% entre janvier et mars, alors qu'elles avaient augment de 0,2% lors des trois mois prcdents. La consommation en biens est en lger repli pour le deuxime trimestre conscutif tandis que celle en services ralentit lgrement, prcise l'Insee, qui qualifie les dpenses des mnages d'atones. Les investissements des entreprises se sont de leur ct effondrs, pour atteindre +0,1% au lieu des 0,5% jusque-l annoncs...


Source
Et tu dis "a fonctionne aussi plutt bien" ? Mme un article du figaro (pas rput pour avoir des ides socialistes) met un grand doute sur ces affirmations premptoires dignes de Jean Pierre Pernaut...

----------


## ABCIWEB

> Il n'y a rien de choquant ni de nouveau dans l'expression du fait que les aides sociales cotent chre... (c'est exactement comme dire que l'eau a mouille ou que l'vasion fiscale fait perdre de l'argent  l'tat (Les chiffres astronomiques de l'vasion fiscale))
> On ne peut pas le nier, c'tait pas un bilan difficile  faire, il y a des choses comme :
> le revenu de solidarit active (RSA) ;les allocations logement ;les allocations familiales ;la couverture maladie universelle complmentaire (CMUC) ;laide pour une complmentaire sant (ACS) ;lallocation de solidarit spcifique (ASS) ;lallocation de solidarit aux personnes ges (ASPA) ;les bourses du collge et du lyce.
> 
> 10 milliards c'est une dpense non ngligeable.
> 
> =====
> Sinon en parlant de Macron, il y a un truc que je n'ai pas compris :
> ...


Ce que tu n'a pas compris non plus, c'est que les aides sociales alimentent directement l'conomie, car les personnes qui en profitent en ont besoin et dpensent cet argent immdiatement pour survivre ou amliorer un peu leur quotidien.  L'argent donn retourne directement dans l'conomie nationale de proximit, loyers, alimentation..., contrairement aux cadeaux faits aux ultra riches dont ils vont se servir pour investir l o c'est le plus rentable, peut-tre dans l'immobilier  Barcelone ou ailleurs, achats d'oeuvre d'art exotique et dfiscaliss, bref du pognon qui est soustrait de l'conomie du pays, avec un retour trs incertain et trs peu probable.

Alors si, c'est choquant de dire que les aides sociales cotent cher, car au final elles assurent en mme temps un soutient de fond automatique et bnfique pour l'conomie nationale, et c'est ce mme principe qui fait qu'en temps de crise on est moins touch que les autres pays. Et c'est d'autant plus choquant quand on vient de faire des cadeaux fiscaux aux ultra riches dont on sait pertinemment qu'une toute petite partie seulement retournera peut-tre dans l'conomie nationale.

Rien qu'au niveau conomique c'est dj con, et quand on pense justice sociale a devient naturellement ultra con. Et pour moi un prsident qui tient des propos d'ultra con, a me choque. Mme si je sais que c'est une manuvre pour prendre les gens pour des bents, genre la tentation de faire des additions comme tu les as faite sans en considrer les contre parties et les consquences, pour au final engraisser encore un peu plus les ultra riches avec la bndiction d'autres victimes suffisamment connes pour prter attention  ces propos de "pognon". 

Ce terme tait justement choisi pour faire populaire. Le "pognon" du peuple est confisqu par les pauvres ! C'est leur projet d'ouvrir ce dbat pour dtourner l'attention des problmes rels, augmenter encore plus l'injustice sociale et surtout la faire passer comme une mthode incontournable pour sauver la France. Le mme gazier (ne parlons plus de prsident) parlait dj prcdemment de "gens qui ne sont rien...",  et si on les gazait pour gagner un peu de pognon ? Et toi bon petit soldat tu commence dj  faire des comptes...  ::ptdr::

----------


## Ryu2000

> Tous les indices gouvernementaux pourront expliquer le pouvoir d'achat augmente, moi, je crois ce que mon porte monnaie me dit, rien d'autre. Et aujourd'hui, mon porte monnaie, ben il est plutt ratatin.


Il y a comme un delta entre ce que dcrit la propagande officielle et la ralit.
On nous dit que la croissance repart, que le chmage diminue, que le pouvoir d'achat augmente, que la crise est derrire nous, mais en pratique ce n'est pas vraiment le cas...




> Macron ne baisse en rien son froc, il veut privatiser, point.


La privatisation a vient un peu des GOPE...
C'est pas une grande ide la privatisation, le consommateur sera perdant  la fin.




> La baisse des allocations logements et la suppression de l'impt sur la fortune, c'est du socialisme ? La facilit d'chapper aux impts pour les plus riches en toute lgalit en mme temps qu'on durcit les contrles sur les plus pauvres (chmeurs) c'est du socialisme ? On doit pas avoir les mmes valeurs.


Pour les gens de droite la France est trop  gauche, pour les gens de gauche la France est trop  droite.
Le PS n'est plus socialiste depuis bien longtemps...

D'un ct la France offre beaucoup d'aides sociales (RSA, etc.) mais d'un autre ct les travailleurs vont perdre des acquis sociaux (comme la fin du CDI par exemple).
Je viens de voir un titre qui me rappelle Sarkozy :
Macron va t-il nous faire travailler 39h payes 35h ?
Sarkoy aussi voulait bricoler un truc avec les 35h, je crois qu'il n'y avait pas de taxe sur les heures supplmentaires.
Le vrai bilan du "travailler plus pour gagner plus"
_Un rapport parlementaire dresse un bilan svre de la dfiscalisation des heures supplmentaires. Cette mesure phare du quinquennat de Nicolas Sarkozy serait inefficace et trop chre._

Macron doit bien s'entendre avec le MEDEF :
Fin des 35 heures, de l'ISF... ce que le Medef attend trs vite de Macron



> Pierre Gattaz ne cache pas sa joie face  l'lection d'Emmanuel Macron. Pour le prsident du Medef, l'arrive d'un  *prsident de 39 ans, pro-europen et pro entreprise est une bonne nouvelle* . D'autant plus qu'il n'a pas du tout apprci la tonalit de la campagne lectorale  dont les dbats ont t trs inquitants . Seuls deux candidats trouvaient grce  ses yeux : Emmanuel Macron et Franois Fillon.  Les autres ne profraient que des mensonges, n'avaient pas de programme conomique et avaient une totale mconnaissance de l'entreprise ...





> L'argent donn retourne directement dans l'conomie nationale de proximit, loyers, alimentation...


Si vous voulez, mais en attendant a reste une dpense qui cote beaucoup  l'tat...
Mme si a participe  faire tourner l'conomie, c'est quand mme une dpense.
Ce n'est pas la pire des dpenses de l'tat, mais c'est une grosse dpense.




> Et pour moi un prsident qui tient des propos d'ultra con, a me choque.


Il ne vous faut pas grand chose pour tre choqu.
Est-ce que pour l'instant Macron vous choque plus souvent que Sarkozy et Hollande  leurs poques ? (moi perso je pense qu'il est encore pire que les 2 prcdents)




> Ce terme tait justement choisi pour faire populaire. Le "pognon" du peuple est confisqu par les pauvres !


Pour moi dmocratie et populisme sont li.
Normalement la dmocratie a devrait tre "faire ce la majorit veut".
C'est vrai que les travailleurs paient normment de charge qui finance des aides sociales.
Mais c'est cool les aides sociales ! C'est rassurant d'avoir des filets de scurit et de savoir qu'on ne finira par sans abris si on perd son emploi ou si on tombe malade.

Aprs Macron n'est pas du tout populiste, il est pro UE, a n'a rien  voir.
Mais le populisme est  la mode en ce moment (il faut contre balanc la "bien-pensance" et le "politiquement correct" qui sont bien trop fort aujourd'hui).

Macron a dit norme ment de conneries, il y a eu plusieurs scandales.
C'est probablement une stratgie (c'est peut tre calcul au mm).

De  foutre le bordel    ceux qui ne sont rien  : 6 phrases polmiques de Macron
VIDO - "Fainants", "gens qui ne sont rien", "illettres"... quand Macron est accus de faire du "mpris de classe"

Il faut mme des blagues parfois :
Des propos de Macron sur Mayotte et les Comoriens suscitent de vives ractions

----------


## ymoreau

> Tu crois que c'est l'augmentation du pouvoir d'achat qui fait que les supermarch en vogue sont discount ? Tu crois vraiment que c'est un choix que de manger de la merde pour pas mal de franais ?


Je suis d'accord avec toi sur l'augmentation des ingalits et des carts de richesse. Par contre, ne mlangeons pas tout. Il y a la politique et l'conomie d'un ct, et les sciences sociales de l'autre.
Et je suis convaincu que malgr un pouvoir d'achat plutt limit, oui a reste aussi un choix de pas mal de franais de manger de la merde pour mettre son pognon ailleurs (nouvelles technologies, bagnoles, vacances pour certains). Consommer pas cher, autant sur la bouffe discount que sur les produits fabriqus en chine et les vtements  3 fabriqus par des enfants, c'est une tendance qui s'inverse mais qui tait omniprsente ces dernires dcennies.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Je suis d'accord avec toi sur l'augmentation des ingalits et des carts de richesse. Par contre, ne mlangeons pas tout. Il y a la politique et l'conomie d'un ct, et les sciences sociales de l'autre.
> Et je suis convaincu que malgr un pouvoir d'achat plutt limit, oui a reste aussi un choix de pas mal de franais de manger de la merde pour mettre son pognon ailleurs (nouvelles technologies, bagnoles, vacances pour certains). Consommer pas cher, autant sur la bouffe discount que sur les produits fabriqus en chine et les vtements  3 fabriqus par des enfants, c'est une tendance qui s'inverse mais qui tait omniprsente ces dernires dcennies.


Tu as en effet raison sur ce point. Les priorits des gens ont chang. Alors que dans les annes 70/80 le gros du budget tait la nourriture, aujourd'hui les gadgets hightech (qu'il faut changer tous les ans pour ne pas tre "out") ont supplant la nourriture.
Toutefois, je pense que beaucoup de personnes se dirigeraient vers des produits sains (bio ?), s'ils en avaient les moyens.

----------


## Ryu2000

> a reste aussi un choix de pas mal de franais de manger de la merde pour mettre son pognon ailleurs


Comme quand il y a une grosse Audi devant un Lidl.
Chacun ses priorits.
Avant les gens dpensaient une bien plus grosse partie de leur salaire dans la nourriture.
Avec le CETA les consommateurs vont avoir accs  de la nourriture encore moins chre.

Popularit en berne pour Macron (-5) et Philippe (-8)



> Paris - La popularit d'Emmanuel Macron (-5) et celle d'douard Philippe (-8) s'effondrent en juin pour atteindre leur plus bas niveau depuis leur entre en fonction, selon un sondage Odoxa diffus mardi.
> Avec 41% seulement des Franais interrogs qui pensent qu'il est un bon prsident de la Rpublique, Emmanuel Macron chute de cinq points et voit le taux des mcontents de son action s'envoler  59% (+5). 
> 
> Sa cote dgringole chez les sympathisants du Parti socialiste (-24) mais grimpe en revanche auprs de ceux du parti Les Rpublicains (+5), ce qui traduit une droitisation de son image, selon cette enqute pour France Inter, L'Express et La Presse rgionale. 
> (...)
> *Interrogs sur la limitation de vitesse  80 km/h sur les routes auparavant limites  90 qui entrera en vigueur le 1er juillet, trois Franais sur quatre (74%) se disent opposs  cette mesure*, contre 26% d'un avis contraire. Pour 73%, c'est "une mesure technocratique" et 26% seulement pensent qu'elle fera "baisser significativement" le nombre de morts sur les routes.

----------


## ABCIWEB

> Pour les gens de droite la France est trop  gauche, pour les gens de gauche la France est trop  droite.
> Le PS n'est plus socialiste depuis bien longtemps...


Si c'est parler pour ne rien dire, tu pourrais t'abstenir. Je sais bien qu'il y a eu des films avec des titres comme "C'est pas parce qu'on a rien  dire qu'il faut fermer sa gueule" mais c'tait pour en rire...





> Si vous voulez, mais en attendant a reste une dpense qui cote beaucoup  l'tat...
> Mme si a participe  faire tourner l'conomie, c'est quand mme une dpense.
> Ce n'est pas la pire des dpenses de l'tat, mais c'est une grosse dpense.


Non, t'as toujours pas compris. Non seulement ce n'est pas la pire des dpenses, mais c'est conomiquement la meilleure des dpenses puisque l'on est assur qu'elle va alimenter directement l'conomie nationale du pays, c'est donc un investissement direct. Il ne suffit pas de faire des comptes  la con en additionnant des chiffres, il s'agit de faire un bilan, c'est  dire le rapport investissement/bnfices. T'as l'air d'tre rest bloqu  la dfinition du mot "investissement"  la mode nolibrale comme quoi cela devrait ncessairement enrichir le compte d'un riche banquier/hritier... Qu'est-ce qui t'empche d'largir ton horizon ?





> Aprs Macron n'est pas du tout populiste, il est pro UE, a n'a rien  voir.


Bah si videmment que le banquier fait du populisme : "les aides sociales a coute beaucoup de pognon" " c'tait pour sensibiliser la haute finance  ton avis ?

----------


## Mat.M

> Ce que tu n'a pas compris non plus, c'est que les aides sociales alimentent directement l'conomie, car les personnes qui en profitent en ont besoin et dpensent cet argent immdiatement pour survivre ou amliorer un peu leur quotidien.  L'argent donn retourne directement dans l'conomie nationale de proximit, loyers, alimentation...


c'est ce que j'allais rpondre  Mr Mingolito qui nous rabche sans cesse que les aides sociales entravent la croissance conomique.
Ce qui est totalement le contraire car comme il est bien expliqu, les aides sociales sont rinjectes dans la consommation et celle-ci contribue  quasiment 60-70 % du PIB.
Donc si on diminue les aides sociales il peut y avoir un risque ventuel de rcession conomique car les gens consommeront moins

----------


## BenoitM

> Ce qui est totalement le contraire car comme il est bien expliqu, les aides sociales sont rinjectes dans la consommation et celle-ci contribue  quasiment 60-70 % du PIB.
> Donc si on diminue les aides sociales il peut y avoir un risque ventuel de rcession conomique car les gens consommeront moins


Encore un naf qui ne sait pas que les chmeurs vont dposer l'argent qu'on leurs donne aux Luxembourg.
Qu'on doit les contrler  domicile car sinon ils partent chaque mois avec la valise d'argent qu'on leurs donne au panama...

----------


## Ryu2000

> Non seulement ce n'est pas la pire des dpenses, mais c'est conomiquement la meilleure des dpenses puisque l'on est assur qu'elle va alimenter directement l'conomie nationale du pays, c'est donc un investissement direct.


Alors dj les bnficiaires d'aides sociales ne consomment pas forcment Franais.
a leur arrivent d'acheter des produits tasuniens fabriqu par des chinois ou des fruits espagnoles, etc. Ce sera pire avec le CETA.
Il n'y a que la TVA qui revient dans l'conomie.
 la limite si on avait une conomie protectionniste a ferait vraiment marcher l'conomie franaise  ::mrgreen:: , mais ce n'est pas le cas  ::(: , donc l'argent ne reste pas forcment en France.

Le financement des aides sociales reprsentent beaucoup de charge pour les travailleurs.
Le nombre de personnes qui pourraient travailler mais qui ne travaillent pas augmente (chmage, RSA, etc).
Ceux qui ont la chance d'avoir un boulot doivent tirer ceux aux RSA, en quelque sorte.




> Bah si videmment que le banquier fait du populisme : "les aides sociales a coute beaucoup de pognon"


Il a sorti une phrase qui fait un peu populiste, a ne signifie pas qu'il est populiste...
Par exemple il est  fond pro accueil des clandestins et les populistes d'aujourd'hui ne sont pas trop dans ce trip.




> Je vais faire un constat qui est de dire : on met trop de pognon, on dresponsabilise et on est dans le curatif. Toute notre politique sociale, cest quon doit mieux prvenir - a nous cotera moins, ensemble - et mieux responsabiliser tous les acteurs 
> 
>  On met un pognon de dingue dans les minimas sociaux et les gens ne sen sortent pas. *Les gens pauvres restent pauvres, ceux qui tombent pauvres restent pauvres*. On doit avoir un truc qui permet aux gens de sen sortir. Par lducation 
> 
> *Il faut prvenir la pauvret et responsabiliser les gens pour quils sortent de la pauvret*. Et sur la sant cest pareil. Tout le systme de soins que je veux repenser, cest aller vers plus de prvention pour responsabiliser, y compris les acteurs de soins


Il y aura de plus en plus de gens qui perdront leur travail,  cause du mondialisme, de l'automatisation, etc.
Ce n'est pas l'ducation qui va crer des emplois...

Aprs Macron parle de lunettes et a me fait penser  a :
Paul Morlet: "c'est n'importe quoi le march des lunettes, on se fout de vous!"



> Celui qui a ouvert jeudi sa premire boutique,  Paris, dcrit son concept, "unique au monde", selon lui. Le principe: "des lunettes  moins de dix euros en moins de dix minutes". En moyenne, les prix qu'il propose divise de 10  15 le prix de march. Autour de "30  35 euros", vous repartez avec "du trs haut de gamme".
> (...)
> Il s'emporte contre le manque de transparence sur le march de l'optique: "vous voulez des paires progressives, cela peut aller jusqu' 1.200 euros  Paris. Puis on vous dit que vous rajoutez 1 euro, vous en avez deux de plus. Alors combien a vaut? 1.200 euros, ou 1.200 divis par trois?"

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Alors dj les bnficiaires d'aides sociales ne consomment pas forcment Franais.


Ils consomment. C'est tout ce qui compte. 



> Le financement des aides sociales reprsentent beaucoup de charge pour les travailleurs.
> Le nombre de personnes qui pourraient travailler mais qui ne travaillent pas augmente (chmage, RSA, etc).
> Ceux qui ont la chance d'avoir un boulot doivent tirer ceux aux RSA, en quelque sorte.


Mais, c'est justement ce que l'on dnonce, cette politique du ruissellement, des premiers de corde, tout a !
a ne devrait pas n'tre qu'aux travailleurs de supporter le poids des aides sociales, mais aux plus riches. 
Et quand on diminue d'un cot les APL ET l'impts des plus riches et l'impts des socits du CAC40, ben c'est pas une bonne politique, dsol.




> Il a sorti une phrase qui fait un peu populiste, a ne signifie pas qu'il est populiste...
> Par exemple il est  fond pro accueil des clandestins et les populistes d'aujourd'hui ne sont pas trop dans ce trip.


Tu le vois " fond pro accueil des clandestins", toi ? Alors mme qu'il a fait le mort rcemment lors de l'affaire sur l'Aquarius ? T'appelles a "tre  fond pro accueil des clandestins" ?

----------


## Zirak

> Alors dj les bnficiaires d'aides sociales ne consomment pas forcment Franais.
> a leur arrivent d'acheter des produits tasuniens fabriqu par des chinois ou des fruits espagnoles, etc. Ce sera pire avec le CETA.
> Il n'y a que la TVA qui revient dans l'conomie.
>  la limite si on avait une conomie protectionniste a ferait vraiment marcher l'conomie franaise , mais ce n'est pas le cas , donc l'argent ne reste pas forcment en France.


Quel rapport ? Le mec va consommer ce qu'on lui propose, ce n'est pas lui qui dcide o le super march achte ses fruits. De plus, l'argent du mec au RSA va aller dans la poche du supermarch, et aliment les salaires et autres, c'est une partie de l'argent du supermarch qui va alimenter ses fournisseurs trangers. 

D'ailleurs soit-dit en passant, je te rappelle que le supermarch se fait une marge sur ce qu'il vend hein... Si tu achte des fraises espagnoles  1.5 le kilo (prix au pif), il n'y a pas 30 centimes de TVA et le reste qui part en Espagne... Ce qui est pay au fournisseur, a reprsente que dalle dans le prix d'un produit, c'est d'ailleurs pour a qu'un certains nombre d'leveurs et de producteurs franais n'arrivent plus  en vivre et reoivent de l'argent de l'tat...





> Le financement des aides sociales reprsentent beaucoup de charge pour les travailleurs.
> Le nombre de personnes qui pourraient travailler mais qui ne travaillent pas augmente (chmage, RSA, etc).
> Ceux qui ont la chance d'avoir un boulot doivent tirer ceux aux RSA, en quelque sorte.


Sauf qu'en aucun cas, les travailleurs financent 100% des aides sociales. Puisque tout l'argent des aides retournent dans l'conomie, la plus grosse part du financement vient des aides elles-mmes... 





> Il a sorti une phrase qui fait un peu populiste, a ne signifie pas qu'il est populiste...
> Par exemple *il est  fond pro accueil des clandestins* et les populistes d'aujourd'hui ne sont pas trop dans ce trip.


Il est tellement  fond pro accueil des migrants, qu'il a dclar qu'il n'y aurait pas d'ouverture de centre d'accueils en France...  ::aie:: 

Sans parler de la loi Asile et immigration.

Tiens petit lien qui montre les changements entre son discours de campagne, et ce qu'il dit depuis qu'il a t lu, et il n'est pas si "pro" que a, faut te mettre un peu  jour, la campagne prsidentielle, c'tait il y a plus d'un an hein, et ce n'tait qu'un discours de campagne : 

https://www.francetvinfo.fr/monde/eu...t_2822357.html





> Il y aura de plus en plus de gens qui perdront leur travail,  cause du mondialisme, de l'automatisation, etc.
> Ce n'est pas l'ducation qui va crer des emplois...


Justement, si tu supprimes les aides, ils vont faire comment tous ces gens l ?  ::roll:: 

Alors oui les travailleurs auront peut-tre un peu plus  la fin du mois (qu'on leur prendra avec un nouvel impts pour ponger la dette), et les autres sans emploi deviendront SDF.

GG ton plan.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Ils consomment. C'est tout ce qui compte.


Si ils consommaient franais a ferait un cercle vertueux.
a crerait des emplois en France !




> Et quand on diminue d'un cot les APL ET l'impts des plus riches et l'impts des socits du CAC40, ben c'est pas une bonne politique, dsol.


C'est pas moi qui ai vot Macron !
Je savais que c'tait le pire bien avant le premier tour...

Sa politique c'est de la merde, a va dans le sens des banquiers, des riches, des GOPE...
Morceau par morceau les services publique se feront privatis et a ne va pas tre chouette. (l'UE nous dit qu'on dpense trop dans les services publics et qu'il faut donc y remdier)

Par contre pour faire payer les riches il faut dj y aller...
Si t'augmentes les impts ils ont les moyens de faire de l'vasion fiscale.
Macron s'y connait bien des millions ont disparus de sa dclaration de patrimoine.




> Tu le vois " fond pro accueil des clandestins", toi ? Alors mme qu'il a fait le mort rcemment lors de l'affaire sur l'Aquarius ? T'appelles a "tre  fond pro accueil des clandestins" ?


D'aprs ce que j'ai entendu la France a demand daccueillir des migrants :
Madrid accepte l'offre de la France d'accueillir des migrants de l'Aquarius

De toute faon comme l'Italie et la Grce vont refuser les migrants ils vont bien finir quelque part et pour beaucoup ce sera en France.




> Ce qui est pay au fournisseur, a reprsente que dalle dans le prix d'un produit, c'est d'ailleurs pour a qu'un certains nombre d'leveurs et de producteurs franais n'arrivent plus  en vivre et reoivent de l'argent de l'tat...


Les intermdiaires sont des parasites, ils mettent une marge beaucoup trop grosse et exploitent leur employs.
Il y a des femmes qui sont caissires depuis 15 ans et qui ne touchent pas beaucoup plus que le SMIC et c'est scandaleux qu'on laisse des gens se flinguer la sant pour tre pay que dalle.
Mais a c'est un autre problme...

Bon admettons qu'une partie du RSA reste dans l'conomie franaise selon ce qui est achet.
Mais avec du protectionnisme ce serait une beaucoup plus grosse part.




> Justement, si tu supprimes les aides, ils vont faire comment tous ces gens l ?


J'ai jamais dis qu'il fallait supprimer les aides sociales !
J'ai dis que a cotait de l'argent.
Quand Macron dit que les aides sociales cote chre, il a raison, c'est compltement vrifiable, les 8 minimas sociaux cotent 1% du PIB et 1% du PIB c'est beaucoup.

Les aides sociales prservent la paix.
Si tu supprimes le RSA trs vite ce sera le chaos en France.
En France on peut survivre sans travailler ce qui n'est pas le cas partout.
Et c'est chouette parce que n'importe qui peut finir au RSA aujourd'hui.
En France quand les gens apprennent qu'ils ont un cancer a fini pas en Breaking Bad.
Les aides sociales c'est cool mais a cote chre.

Pognon dingue : les aides sociales reprsentent un tiers du PIB, un record mondial



> Le principal poste de dpenses est celui de la *vieillesse (325 milliards d'euros)*, bien qu'il volue plus faiblement que les autres, car souvent abaiss et index sur l'inflation les autres annes. Les prestations de *sant (249 milliards d'euros)* progressent quant  elles plus rapidement (+2% en 2016). Les *prestations lies  l'emploi* affichaient en 2016 une forte hausse (+2,8%  44,8 milliards d'euros), essentiellement due  la monte en charge du plan de formation lanc par Franois Hollande. Les *dpenses lies  la famille* taient celles qui avaient le moins vari (+0,9%  54,6 milliards), consquence de la baisse de la natalit, mais aussi de la modulation des allocations familiales en fonction des ressources. *Les dpenses consacres  la pauvret et  l'exclusion sociale* (+2,9%  21,3 milliards d'euros) avaient pour leur part t dopes par la revalorisation du RSA. Enfin, les *prestations de logement* atteignaient 18,4 milliards d'euros.

----------


## Mat.M

> Si ils consommaient franais a ferait un cercle vertueux.
> a crerait des emplois en France !


c'est l toute l'tendue du malheur de l'conomie franaise...mais tant donn qu'on a dtruit des pans entiers de l'industrie, consommer franais me parait bien difficile  ::calim2::

----------


## Zirak

> D'aprs ce que j'ai entendu la France a demand daccueillir des migrants :


La France a accept d'accueillir les *630 migrants de l'Aquarius*, c'est tout, Macron n'a pas accept d'accueillir tous les migrants...

Entre accueillir 630 mecs, et tre pro-clandestins, y'a tout un monde hein... Tu as de srieux problmes de lecture / comprhension encore une fois. 





> De toute faon comme l'Italie et la Grce vont refuser les migrants ils vont bien finir quelque part et pour beaucoup ce sera en France.


 :Boule de cristal: 





> Les intermdiaires sont des parasites, ils mettent une marge beaucoup trop grosse et exploitent leur employs.
> Il y a des femmes qui sont caissires depuis 15 ans et qui ne touchent pas beaucoup plus que le SMIC et c'est scandaleux qu'on laisse des gens se flinguer la sant pour tre pay que dalle.
> Mais a c'est un autre problme...


Oui effectivement c'est un autre problme, et en l'occurrence, a montre juste que ce que tu avance est faux.

Et sans dnigrer le boulot de caissire, qui effectivement, est mal pay, comme n'importe quel boulot  la chane basique, ce n'est pas spcialement le boulot o tu te flingue le plus la sant hein... 





> Bon admettons qu'une partie du RSA reste dans l'conomie franaise selon ce qui est achet.
> Mais avec du protectionnisme ce serait une beaucoup plus grosse part.


Y'a pas  admettre, c'est un fait.

Et non, le protectionnisme n'a rien  voir la-dedans. Oui faire du protectionnisme ferait que nos agriculteurs s'en sortiraient mieux, mais cela ne changerait strictement rien concernant les aides sociales... Ce n'est pas parce que les agriculteurs s'en sortiront mieux; que l'tat va baisser les cotisations sociales de tout le pays hein... 





> J'ai jamais dis qu'il fallait supprimer les aides sociales !
> J'ai dis que a cotait de l'argent.


GG captain Obvious.





> Quand Macron dit que les aides sociales cote chre, il a raison, c'est compltement vrifiable, les 8 minimas sociaux cotent 1% du PIB et 1% du PIB c'est beaucoup.


Et on est justement en train de t'expliquer que non, que c'est juste du populisme de raconter cela, car au final, cela ne reprsente pas grand chose, et que le systme s'auto-fiance lui-mme en grande partie. Oui tes 8 minimas sociaux cotent peut-tre 1% du PIB, mais vu que 100% de cet argent repart dans l'conomie franaise, et donc dans le PIB, il y a peut-tre 0.0X% que a cot vraiment !





> En France quand les gens apprennent qu'ils ont un cancer a fini pas en Breaking Bad.


C'est dsesprant...

C'est une srie, pas la vraie vie ! Tous les cancereux, mme aux USA, ne finissent pas vendeurs de drogues. Il n'y en a mme probablement aucun. 

Et me sort pas le coup du "vrai Walter White", le mec n'tait pas cancreux, c'tait juste un tox accro qui s'est mis  fabriqu lui-mme de la meth pour se shooter.

Heureusement que tu n'es pas fan de Mon Petit Poney, sinon je n'ose pas imaginer ce que tu viendrais nous raconter ici...

----------


## Grogro

> Sauf qu'en aucun cas, les travailleurs financent 100% des aides sociales. Puisque tout l'argent des aides retournent dans l'conomie, la plus grosse part du financement vient des aides elles-mmes...


En fait c'est d'autant plus faux que les aides sociales sont en grande partie finances par les dpartements. Ce qui est un gros problme car ces dpenses relvent de la responsabilit de ltat (64% des charges des dpartements d'aprs l'Huma - mme eux reconnaissent que c'est trop). Donc ce ne sont pas les charges salariales mais les impts locaux qui financent ces aides. Une grande partie de l'argent vers est directement rinject dans l'conomie, mais pas tout : les aides aux logements, dont on ne peut absolument pas se passer avant d'avoir fait pter la bulle immo, servent surtout  financer la rente immobilire. Rappelons que le multiplicateur keynsien n'est pas automatique. Et qu'une priode de reprise est faite... pour dgager des excdants budgtaires et rduire l'endettement. 

Toutefois, ces assertions sont fausses si on est un idologue no-libral : l'argent n'est pas rinject mais pargn au nom de... l'quivalence ricardienne. Mais cet axiome, jamais dmontr ni mme tay par la moindre observation empirique, est tellement grotesque que je vous laisse clater de rire  la lecture. C'est  mes yeux l'absurdit la plus risible de la "science" conomique officielle.

Le vrai problme des aides sociales, c'est la faon dont elles sont calcules, verses, et les conditions bureaucratiques plus ou moins kafkaennes auxquelles elles sont soumises. J'ai une amie qui s'est vu sucrer le chmage sous prtexte qu'elle faisait... du bnvolat dans une association. 




> Il est tellement  fond pro accueil des migrants, qu'il a dclar qu'il n'y aurait pas d'ouverture de centre d'accueils en France... 
> 
> Sans parler de la loi Asile et immigration.
> 
> Tiens petit lien qui montre les changements entre son discours de campagne, et ce qu'il dit depuis qu'il a t lu, et il n'est pas si "pro" que a, faut te mettre un peu  jour, la campagne prsidentielle, c'tait il y a plus d'un an hein, et ce n'tait qu'un discours de campagne :


Tant qu'il n'y a pas d'action, ce ne sont que des effets de manche. En l'tat, Macron n'est ni plus ni moins pro migration de masse que Sarkozy et Hollande. 260k entres lgales avec un diffrentiel dmographique de plus en plus intenable.  Tout le monde le sait, mais la dmographie c'est le plus grand tabou de notre poque.

----------


## Charvalos

> Heureusement que tu n'es pas fan de Mon Petit Poney, sinon je n'ose pas imaginer ce que tu viendrais nous raconter ici...


Merci pour l'image bizarre que j'ai eue sur le coup.  ::aie::

----------


## Zirak

> les aides aux logements, dont on ne peut absolument pas se passer avant d'avoir fait pter la bulle immo, servent surtout  financer la rente immobilire.


Effectivement, mea culpa sur ce point l, c'est vrai que la totalit des APL ne finissent pas compltement dans l'conomie franaise, une partie restant dans l'pargne des possdants.  

Merci d'avoir apport des prcisions  ce niveau.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Heureusement que tu n'es pas fan de Mon Petit Poney, sinon je n'ose pas imaginer ce que tu viendrais nous raconter ici...


Non mais a va pas ! J'ai recrach mon caf, tellement j'ai ri...  ::mouarf::

----------


## Zirak

> Merci pour l'image bizarre que j'ai eue sur le coup.





> Non mais a va pas ! J'ai recrach mon caf, tellement j'ai ri...



Dsol  ::aie:: 

Mais c'est vrai quoi,  force, a devient (encore plus) pnible de le voir argumenter  coup de sries, de films ou de paroles de chansons, comme si c'est la ralit des choses... Il ferait mieux de passer moins de temps  regarder des sries, et plus de temps  essayer de comprendre les articles qu'il vient nous spammer sur le forum. Ca serait bnfique pour tout le monde.

----------


## ymoreau

> c'est l toute l'tendue du malheur de l'conomie franaise...mais tant donn qu'on a dtruit des pans entiers de l'industrie, consommer franais me parait bien difficile


Le peuple ne fait aucun effort aussi, on pourrait se dplacer en Rafale plutt qu'en voiture allemande  ::aie::

----------


## Ryu2000

Les Insoumis boycotteront le discours de Macron au Congrs



> Alexis Corbire, avait dj annonc sur BFM TV ne pas souhaiter assister  l'intervention du prsident de la Rpublique lundi 2 juillet. Celui-ci dnonce un monarque prsidentiel et des institutions qui visent  faire d'un dput un pot de fleurs de la communication prsidentielle. Ce discours qui ne donne pas la parole aux parlementaires dplat au dput Corbire: Un exercice qui consiste  dire que le monarque prsidentiel vient, s'exprime et ne souffre pas d'entendre la rponse et s'en va: je ne suis pas d'accord, a-t-il justifi sur BFM TV. Pour le moment, on est dans la logique de ne pas y aller, avait-il affirm, en attendant une confirmation officielle du parti.


Les Franais dsapprouvent toujours davantage les actions de Macron et Philippe



> Le prsident de la Rpublique perd douze points en six mois. douard Philippe est en baisse continue sur l'approbation de son action depuis janvier, avec une perte de 21 points en six mois, 22 points en un an. Emmanuel Macron perd lui 2 points dans ce baromtre, voyant son action approuve par 41% des Franais, tandis que 59% la dsapprouvent (+ 2 points). Le prsident de la Rpublique voit l'approbation de son action baisser de douze points en six mois, et de 15 points en un an.


Si Hollande a pu tenir 5 ans, Macron devrait y arriver.
Les Franais le tolrent plutt bien.
L on va arriver dans la priode propice  faire passer des grosses lois en secret.
Parfois il y a des lois vot le 15 aot, par 3 dputs (figure de style) pendant la nuit et dont les mdias ne vont pas trop parler.
Ce sera peut tre le cas cette anne.

Comment une loi peut tre vote par 6% des dputs

Il est marrant Melenchon parfois :
Jean-Luc Mlenchon sur les europennes : "Loccasion ou jamais davoir un bon rfrendum anti-Macron"



> "Le refrain : tous ceux qui ne sont pas daccord avec les libraux sont des racistes, xnophobes, anti-europens, bats nationalistes... Tout le monde voit bien que cest en train datteindre sa limite. Et puis la scne politique franaise a explos. Llection prsidentielle cest lexplosion. Dun ct, M. Macron, qui est en train de devenir le rassembleur de la droite, (...)"
> 
> "Les gens vont aussi comprendre que cest loccasion ou jamais davoir un bon rfrendum anti-Macron. De dire "stop ou encore". Cest clair que si les gens veulent mettre des bulletins contre le prsident des riches, il faut quils votent Insoumis. Cest ce quil y a de plus radical qu'on peut faire  M. Macron. Il a pass son temps  dire pis que pendre de nous, le peuple franais pourrait lui faire un joli pied de nez en votant Insoumis plutt que des trucs de fascistes qui ne servent  rien."

----------


## Grogro

Un rapport assez cinglant quant  la scurit du nuclaire franais a t remis au gouvernement par Barbara Pompili : 
http://www.lefigaro.fr/conjoncture/2...-polemique.php

A mditer tout particulirement :

"_Partant des mesures post-Fukushima entres progressivement en vigueur, ce document de prs de deux cents pages dresse un tat des lieux plutt svre du secteur entre des exploitants - EDF en tte - devenus dpendants de leurs sous-traitants, qui ont perdu la matrise technique de certaines oprations avec  la cl une dilution des responsabilits et une formidable pression exerce sur les prestataires._ "

----------


## MiaowZedong

mon avis, le priv devrait tre interdit de contribuer au nuclaire de quelque faon que ce soit. Quand on n'est pas foutu de faire fonctionner une ligne de traind, on n'entre pas dans une centrale nuclaire.

----------


## Ryu2000

Passer par des prestataires ce n'est pas la solution la plus scuritaire.

----------


## Grogro

Je ne suis pas spcialement macronien, assez critique de certaines rformes passes depuis un an, mais tout est dit : http://www.slate.fr/story/164375/pol...ournant-social

----------


## Mat.M

> Le peuple ne fait aucun effort aussi, on pourrait se dplacer en Rafale plutt qu'en voiture allemande


d'accord mais tout de mme un Rafale a cote plus cher pour un particulier qu'une voiture allemande  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Mat.M

> En fait c'est d'autant plus faux que les aides sociales sont en grande partie finances par les dpartements. Ce qui est un gros problme car ces dpenses relvent de la responsabilit de ltat (64% des charges des dpartements d'aprs l'Huma - mme eux reconnaissent que c'est trop).


c'est exact mais l'Etat central est certainement souvent contraint de "boucher les trous" bref faire des transferts financiers vers les dpartements aux comptes dficitaires.
En fait il faudrait se poser la question d'o vient le financement des dpartements puisque la France n'est pas un tat fdral.
Est-ce que cela vient de la taxe d'habitation que Mr Macron veut supprimer , de la dette contracte auprs de fonds privs ?
Pour ce qui est de l'Etat bref la Rpublique Franaise les recettes de l'tat viennent majoritairement avec la TVA,les produits financiers ( entreprises o l'Etat a une participation ),l'impt sur le Revenu et es emprunts.

----------


## ymoreau

> Je ne suis pas spcialement macronien, assez critique de certaines rformes passes depuis un an, mais tout est dit : http://www.slate.fr/story/164375/pol...ournant-social


C'est intressant comme point de vue. Cette phrase me semble assez juste. Un avis probablement majoritaire, mme s'il y a des exceptions (pas assez pour faire une diffrence de direction politique on est d'accord).



> Tous les sondages ne disent plus quune chose de cette France peureuse: moi dabord, ne compte que mon pouvoir dachat. Ne le touchez surtout pas!


Par contre, j'ai eu du mal avec a :



> Deux, les statuts doivent sauter, parce que la France ne souffre pas tant dingalits de revenus que dingalits de destins les enfants de profs ont plus de chance de russite scolaire que les autres.


Prof est un mtier, pas un statut, et je ne vois pas ce qu'il y a  faire sauter ici pour aider les autres gamins  mieux s'en sortir  l'cole (au hasard, des parents plus disponibles et plus duqus pour les aider, plus de budget dans l'ducation ? quel rapport avec les statuts ?).
Quelle est cette nuance entre _destin_ et _revenu_ ? Que c'est pas l'argent familial qui fait la diffrence mais un mystrieux _destin_ (qui sortirait d'o ?) ? Non vraiment je comprends pas ce qu'il veut dire ( part une grosse connerie comme quoi naitre avec des parents fonctionnaires est un gage de russite dans la vie).

----------


## ddoumeche

> Je ne suis pas spcialement macronien, assez critique de certaines rformes passes depuis un an, mais tout est dit : http://www.slate.fr/story/164375/pol...ournant-social


Slate, attali, pensons pringtemps  ::mrgreen:: 

l'Europe qui va devenir une superpuissance grce aux clandestins  ::mrgreen::

----------


## ABCIWEB

> Effectivement, mea culpa sur ce point l, c'est vrai que la totalit des APL ne finissent pas compltement dans l'conomie franaise, une partie restant dans l'pargne des possdants.  
> 
> Merci d'avoir apport des prcisions  ce niveau.


Qui te dis qu'ils ne finissent pas dans l'conomie franaise ? Tant que les possdants sont nationaux, c'est l'conomie franaise qui en profite, et la bulle immobilire n'y change rien, les propritaires petits ou gros, louent leurs biens immobiliers en fonction de ce que l'acquisition des logements leur ont cots.

Quant au phantasme des APL qui nourriraient  la spculation, ce serait une hypothse envisageable si une majorit de franais y avaient droit, mais d'aprs cet article, seulement 22% des mnages franais en profitent... En fait, les proprios/investisseurs s'en foutent totalement des aides au logement, puisque 78% des locataires potentiels ne touchent pas d'aides. 

Donc, au passage s'il vous plait, vitez de mlanger aides au logement et spculation (je dis cela en gnral sans viser quelqu'un en particulier). Si cela peut tre vrai ponctuellement - cas isol que les "nocons" essayeront toujours de mettre en avant pour essayer de gnraliser un cas particulier - on a jamais vu un march dont la tendance est dtermine par un aussi petit pourcentage, d'autant plus que les investisseurs ne sont pas cons et ils savent trs bien que ces aident peuvent varier. 
Un investisseur priv, petit ou gros, ne prendra jamais en compte - toujours sauf cas particulier - les aides au logement dans son calcul de rentabilit, car d'une part c'est alatoire, et d'autre part cela reprsente  peine plus d'un cinquime du march. Que feriez-vous  leur place ? 

C'est toujours utile de vrifier la logique de base d'un processus, pour viter de se laisser embobiner dans des thories  la con, qui ne reposent sur rien d'autre que des affirmations premptoires d'un guignol apprt avec son costume de clown officiel, sans oublier sa cravate  :;):

----------


## ABCIWEB

> Alors dj les bnficiaires d'aides sociales ne consomment pas forcment Franais.
> a leur arrivent d'acheter des produits tasuniens fabriqu par des chinois ou des fruits espagnoles, etc. Ce sera pire avec le CETA.
> Il n'y a que la TVA qui revient dans l'conomie.
>  la limite si on avait une conomie protectionniste a ferait vraiment marcher l'conomie franaise , mais ce n'est pas le cas , donc l'argent ne reste pas forcment en France.


Mme dans ces cas l, une grosse partie reste rinvestie dans le pays d'origine car en plus de la tva, on paye les caissires du lidl, tout en rcuprant les taxes sur le lidl, alors que quand un ultra riche investi dans l'immobilier  Barcelone, c'est nada pour l'conomie franaise. Aprs si tu tiens vraiment  ne pas vouloir faire de diffrence et parler de fruits espagnols...  




> Le financement des aides sociales reprsentent beaucoup de charge pour les travailleurs.
> Le nombre de personnes qui pourraient travailler mais qui ne travaillent pas augmente (chmage, RSA, etc).
> Ceux qui ont la chance d'avoir un boulot doivent tirer ceux aux RSA, en quelque sorte.
> Il a sorti une phrase qui fait un peu populiste, a ne signifie pas qu'il est populiste...


Et comme par hasard, tu ressors toutes ces conneries comme si c'tait des vrits premires. C'est quoi  ton avis un populiste ? C'est ce qu'il a fait de toi, c'est  dire une triple buse (pour tre poli) prte  croire n'importe quoi et surtout que les problmes venaient de ton voisin de palier, pour mieux touffer les cadeaux fiscaux faits aux ultra riches qui eux psent rellement et trs lourdement sur le budget de l'tat.

Remarque qu'il te reste encore un peu d'espoir, tout n'est pas faut dans tes affirmations quand tu dis "Ceux qui ont la chance d'avoir un boulot..". Mais cela devrait te mettre la puce  l'oreille. N'est-ce pas un peu contradictoire avec la phrase prcdente : "Le nombre de personnes qui pourraient travailler mais qui ne travaillent pas augmente (chmage, RSA, etc)" ? Je te laisse dans tes rflexions...

----------


## Ryu2000

> Remarque qu'il te reste encore un peu d'espoir, tout n'est pas faut dans tes affirmations quand tu dis "Ceux qui ont la chance d'avoir un boulot..". Mais cela devrait te mettre la puce  l'oreille. N'est-ce pas un peu contradictoire avec la phrase prcdente : "Le nombre de personnes qui pourraient travailler mais qui ne travaillent pas augmente (chmage, RSA, etc)" ?


Je vais vous expliquer, parce que vous n'avez pas du tout compris.
Si je dis "les gens qui pourraient travailler" c'est parce que si je dis "chmeurs" je n'englobe pas les gens en dessous du chmage.
Quand le gouvernement dit "Youpie le chmage diminue !" c'est parce que des gens passent  la catgorie infrieure, a ne veut pas dire que des gens ont trouv du travail !

Quand Pole Emploi radie des gens ou les envoi en formation, ils ne sont plus comptabilis comme chmeur.




> en plus de la tva, on paye les caissires du lidl, tout en rcuprant les taxes sur le lidl


La caissire du Lidl est exploit et mal pay et elle sera bientt remplac par un robot...
Ces petites miettes qui restent en France ne reprsentent rien par rapport  ce que rapporterait le protectionnisme.  :8-): 
Parce que le protectionnisme crer des emplois dans le pays, fais que les gens consomment national, c'est quand mme mieux qu'enrichir des multinationales et exploiter des gens dans des pays plus pauvre.

Il faut multiplier les savoir faire et tre le plus autonome possible.
Sinon on fini comme Detroit, l bas il n'y avait que de l'automobile, le crash a fait mal.
Les gens achetaient que des voitures US  la base, aprs ils ont achet des trangres et c'tait foutu.

La spcialisation d'un pays c'est de la merde.
Il faut faire des efforts pour tendre  ne dpendre de personne.




> pour mieux touffer les cadeaux fiscaux faits aux ultra riches qui eux psent rellement et trs lourdement sur le budget de l'tat.


Ce n'est pas qui moi qui ait vot Macron en 2017 ! Ni Sarkozy en 2007 !
Les cadeaux aux riches a fait chier, mais notre gouvernement est comme a, c'est de la faute aux dputs, aux snateurs, aux ministres, aux prsidents.
Nos politiciens sont corrompus !

Et de toute faon les riches auront toujours les moyens d'embaucher des avocats spcialis qui trouveront des failles  xploiter pour faire de l'optimisation fiscale voir de l'vasion fiscale.
D'ailleurs Macron a planqu son patrimoine.
Il tait pay des millions et pouf ! plus rien...

C'est bizarre, pourquoi un gars qui gagnait autant a voulu faire prsident et gagner des centaines de fois moins ? ( part  cause d'un ego surdimensionn)
Macron c'est le pote d'Attali, de Drahi, de Minc, etc.
Niel, Attali, Minc... Qui sont les soutiens d'Emmanuel Macron ?

===
Bref, ce que je disais c'est qu'il y a de moins en moins de travailleurs et ils ont une charge de plus en plus lourde.
Il n'y a pas de relance de l'conomie en vu.
Les petits entrepreneurs sont noy sous les charges.

----------


## MiaowZedong

https://www.lemonde.fr/politique/art...50_823448.html

Fillon aidait sa famille  voler, le dput LREM aide son patron et un spculateur immobilier. LREM: faire la politique autrement ::aie::

----------


## Jon Shannow

> https://www.lemonde.fr/politique/art...50_823448.html
> 
> Fillon aidait sa famille  voler, le dput LREM aide son patron et un spculateur immobilier. LREM: faire la politique autrement


J'suis pas fan de LREM, mais c'est un peu fort de ramener cette affaire sur LREM alors mme que ce qui est reproch  ce type a eu lieu alors qu'il tait  l'UMP/LR.
Le problme de LREM c'est d'tre la poubelle des partis qu'ils ont crass.

----------


## Ryu2000

Ce ne sont que des soupons, il ne faut pas s'emballer trop vite...
Parfois il y en a qui en sorte blanchi, si leur rseau est assez performant.

Cahuzac avait confiance jusqu'au dernier moment, il pensait qu'on allait le sauver.
Je n'ai pas, je n'ai jamais eu de compte en Suisse,  aucun moment, et la rponse apporte aux autorits franaises par la Suisse, permettra, je l'espre, trs vite, et le plus vite serait le mieux,d'en finir, avec ces salets.
Cinq phrases de Jrme Cahuzac devenues cultes

J'imagine que si ils font a c'est que parfois a fonctionne de nier tout en bloc.
Ce sont les mmes techniques qu'utilisent les petits dlinquants, mme quand ils se font prendre en flagrant dlit ils nient !

Et Fillon n'a rien fait de spcial, beaucoup d'lus essaient de profiter au maximum du systme.
Avant qu'on ait une assistante ou pas on recevait un budget pour payer une assistance, quand a a chang les politiciens ont embauch des fausses assistantes pour rcuprer l'argent.
Des gens d'LREM on essay des nouvelles stratgies, mais ils se sont fait prendre :
Emplois familiaux : des dputs LREM ont embauch les enfants de leurs collgues

Il faudrait qu'on puisse contrler que les assistantes ralisent bien un travail, mais comment faire ?
Comment voir ce qu'une assistante produit ?

----------


## Grogro

> https://www.lemonde.fr/politique/art...50_823448.html
> 
> Fillon aidait sa famille  voler, le dput LREM aide son patron et un spculateur immobilier. LREM: faire la politique autrement


Oui enfin c'est surtout LREM qui rcupre les dchets des ripouxblicains.

----------


## Ryu2000

> les dchets des ripouxblicains.


Dans tous les gros partis il y a des pourris. (Ceux du PS ne sont pas mieux que les Rpublicains et que ceux de LREM)
Ce sont des parasites qui essaient de faire une carrire avec la politique au lieu d'avoir un vrai boulot...

Il y a des nouveaux chez LREM, mais ils apprennent les combines rapidement  ::P: 
Ils font des choses bizarre parfois :
Visites payantes de lAssemble : une dpute LREM risque la destitution
Le socialiste Boris Faure, agress par un dput LREM,  nouveau hospitalis

----------


## MiaowZedong

Je ne suis pas convaincu que LREM apprenne les combines rapidement. Prends l'affaire Benalla, par exemple: n'importe quel politicien chevronn se serait content de demander aux policiers de charger sans raison et se serait pignol en regardant, plutot que de prendre le risque d'tre film. L, malgr la complicit (honteuse) de la police, le collaborateur de Macron risque de tomber.

----------


## Ryu2000

Non mais je parlais des combines pour maximiser les profits en optimisant l'utilisation des privilges dont bnficie les lus.

J'ai pas suivi l'histoire du garde du corps de Macron.
Il a frapp quelqu'un dans une manifestation c'est a ?

===
L'argument pendant la campagne c'tait : Chez LREM on prend des nouveaux, ils n'ont pas l'habitude de voler comme les vieux de la politique.
Et au final ils ont vite appris de leur ans...

----------


## Zirak

> J'ai pas suivi l'histoire du garde du corps de Macron.
> Il a frapp quelqu'un dans une manifestation c'est a ?


C'est a, *tout en tant dguis en CRS*, ce qui quivaut  de l'usurpation d'identit, il devrait tre puni de 3 ans de prison + amende, mais il a t suspendu 15 jours de son poste, c'est tout...

----------


## Jipt

> le collaborateur de Macron risque de tomber.


ce qui serait une bonne excellente chose, et s'il pouvait embarquer son protecteur -- qui s'est compltement discrdit sur ce coup-l -- dans sa chute, a ne serait que bonheur.

Vous avez remarqu hier soir aux infos sur la 2, la coupure de liaison avec le reporter en live devant l'lyse bien opportune et  propos ? J'appelle a de la censure, moi.
Tentez le replay, c'tait vers 8-10 minutes aprs le dbut du journal.

----------


## Ryu2000

D'accord.
Mais pourquoi a retombe sur Macron ?
Est-ce que Macron lui a donn l'ordre de se dguiser en CRS pour taper des manifestants ?

----------


## Zirak

> D'accord.
> Mais pourquoi a retombe sur Macron ?
> Est-ce que Macron lui a donn l'ordre de se dguiser en CRS pour taper des manifestants ?


Car il tait au courant (puisque le gars avait t suspendu 15 jours), et que a fait depuis Mai qu'il camoufle le truc comme si de rien n'tait, en esprant que a passe inaperu et en ne respectant pas la loi, alors qu'avant d'tre lu, il disait sur les plateaux de tl, qu'il ne devait pas y avoir d'impunit dans la police ou dans les membres du gouvernements.

D'ailleurs c'est galement marrant de voir le porte-parole du gouvernement dire que cette affaire n'est qu'un petit truc sur Tweeter de la part du microcosme parisien, alors que, dixit ce monsieur, sur Facebook o est la majorit des franais, on n'en parle quasiment pas (normal quand la plupart des messages en traitant venant de certains sites sont virs au fur et  mesure, mais bon, le responsable Facebook France tant un proche de l'Elyse, on se doute bien que c'est pure concidence...)

Et sans parler aussi du fait, que la police, contrairement  ce qui est prvu dans la loi, gardait des enregistrements vidos pendant plus d'un mois.

Et puis il y a aussi cet lu LREM, qui pour casser une grve de la poste, a t distribuer du courrier  la place des facteurs, ce qui est galement interdit par la loi.

Etc. Etc.


Bref, en une semaine, ils n'ont pas arrt d'enchaner, normal que a l'clabousse un minimum...

----------


## Ryu2000

> Bref, en une semaine, ils n'ont pas arrt d'enchaner, normal que a l'clabousse un minimum...


Ah ! Il tait au courant et il n'a pas demand  ce qu'on le vire.
Il devait croire que ce n'tait pas grave, il saura maintenant ^^




> avant d'tre lu, il disait sur les plateaux de tl, qu'il ne devait pas y avoir d'impunit dans la police ou dans les membres du gouvernements.


Avant d'tre lu il a tout dit et son contraire ^^
Aussi bien rien ne t'oblige  tenir tes promesses de campagne...
tre prsident a peut tre du one shot (Sarkozy, Hollande).




> D'ailleurs c'est galement marrant de voir le porte-parole du gouvernement dire que cette affaire n'est qu'un petit truc sur Tweeter de la part du microcosme parisien


Comme on dit dans le milieu : "Fake News !".  ::ptdr:: 
C'est pour a que les gouvernements veulent censurer internet, les gens peuvent partager de la propagande dextrme droite ^^
Les gens ne devraient pas pouvoir dire du mal du gouvernement.




> Bref, en une semaine, ils n'ont pas arrt d'enchaner, normal que a l'clabousse un minimum...


Pour moi LREM fait n'importe quoi depuis le dbut.
L c'est pas le plus choquant du mandat...

Mais c'est un peu marrant, a fait bizarre de voir les mdias ne pas tre sympa avec Macron (c'est nouveau).
Affaire Benalla : Mlenchon et Le Pen font le parallle avec le Watergate



> Lopposition poursuit ses attaques contre lexcutif dans laffaire Benalla. Le chef de file des dputs de La France insoumise (LFI) Jean-Luc Mlenchon a estim dans une interview au Monde que cette affaire est  du niveau du Watergate , du nom du scandale despionnage qui a contraint le prsident amricain Richard Nixon  dmissionner en 1974.
> 
> Marine le Pen, qui stait faite plutt discrte ces derniers jours, est aussi sortie de son silence ce samedi soir et a fait le mme rapprochement. Elle a estim sur BFM TV quil  y a autant de mensonges du gouvernement quil y en avait dans laffaire du Watergate .


Affaire Benalla : Macron reconnat des dysfonctionnements



> Le prsident de la Rpublique constate par ailleurs que cette affaire a mis  jour des dysfonctionnements vidents dans lquipe lysenne. Son secrtaire gnral Alexis Kohler est par consquent invit  faire des propositions pour une rorganisation rapide de son quipe. *Lobjectif tant que tout cela ne puisse plus se reproduire*. Parmi les anomalies constates, le chef de lEtat a notamment point les divers avantages  badge daccs privilgi  lAssemble nationale ou encore voiture de fonction  accords  Benalla, bien au-del de ce qui est habituel sagissant dun charg de mission affect  la scurit.

----------


## benjani13

Ryu>

a retombe sur l'lyse au sens large, et forcment sur le prsident tant donne que ce gars est un de ses plus proches "garde du corps/chef de la scurit" (un des problmes tant son role indtermin). Ce n'est pas le fait qu'il est tabass un manifestant qui a crer le scandale (a c'est une faute purement personnelle), mais par ce qu'on a dcouvert un personnage tout  fait trange, trs proche du prsident, avec un rle trs vague. Et a retombe donc sur l'lyse (et le prsident) car ils ont laiss ce systme trange s'installer. Un gars (M. Benalla), mlange de chef de la scurit, de garde du corps, tout cela en dehors des cadres habituels devient un des plus proches du prsident. Cette homme n'est ni policier, ni gendarme, et ne fait encore moins partis du GSPR (groupe de protection officiel du prsident compos de gendarmes aguerris). Il n'a pas l'air trs comptant en matire de protection en plus car sur les vidos on le voit tre dans l'incapacit de maitriser des personnes trois fois moins costaud que lui.

 De plus il a t reporte  plusieurs reprises que ce monsieur a pris en main les services de polices, leur donnant des ordres. Il a aussi t filme avec parfois un brassard de police ou un casque de CRS (ce qui est illgal car il n'est pas policier/gendarme). Il a t  plusieurs reprises remarqu qu'il a des mthodes de travail assez violente.
Pour finir, on apprend que l'lyse a t au courant 3 mois avant les rvlations, que llyse l'a simplement mise  pied 15 jours (on lui donne des vacances quoi), et n'a engag aucune poursuite  son gare, alors que les enqutes pleuvent depuis que tout cela est publique. De plus ce monsieur a un salaire mirobolant, des avantages hallucinants, se voit offrir un grade de lieutenant colonel de rserve, un appartement de fonction  cot de llyse, etc, etc.

Donc beaucoup d'interrogations. On se demande quel est son role et pourquoi il est autant "chouchout".

PS: L'audition de Grard Collomb dbute actuellement, visible sur LCP/site de l'assembl

----------


## Ryu2000

On dirait que le gouvernement n'a pas anticip que cette histoire pouvait prendre une telle ampleur.
C'est parfois difficile destimer les consquences des actions.

Maintenant le gouvernement sait qu'on ne peut pas employer un mec violent dguis en CRS pour diriger des policiers.
Les gens d'LREM devaient tre trop confiant, car les mdias taient derrire eux, mais c'est en train de changer semble-t-il.
Macron n'a pas beaucoup bnfici de la victoire de la France  la coupe du monde de foot.
Pas d'effet Mondial pour Macron, popularit au plus bas

Le gouvernement va travailler pour que a ne se reproduise plus.

----------


## Charvalos

> Macron n'a pas beaucoup bnfici de la victoire de la France  la coupe du monde de foot.
> Pas d'effet Mondial pour Macron, popularit au plus bas


Tu te fies aux sondages maintenant ? C'est nouveau ?

Il me semblait avoir lu de ta part que les sondages ne voulaient rien dire et qu'ils n'taient pas reprsentatif de l'opinion public.

----------


## benjani13

Tout  fait. Le scandale vient majoritairement de la manire avec laquelle a t gr cet vnement et non l'vnement lui mme. On s'attendait dans la minute  un discours bien format (et bien creux) pour se ddouaner comme un politique sait le faire. Et bien non, rien, silence radio des personnes vises pendant une semaine, forcment les gens se posent des questions. On a aussi assist  la volont du gouvernement et des LREM  l'assembl d'entraver les auditions. Ils ont d'abord refus les auditions, puis cd mais on demand le huit clos, puis ont cd mais n'ont pas accept toutes les auditions demand... Et Christophe Castaner, secrtaire d'tat charge des relations avec le parlement, donc LA personne qui devrait rpondre au question a train dans les couloirs de l'assembl pendant 3 jours (il rpondait aux journalistes) sans jamais mettre un pied dans lhmicycle alors que toutes les oppositions le rclamait.

Le gouvernement se tire dans le pied car le planning parlementaire est  l'arrt alors mme qu'il y a une assembl constituante qui est en trains d'tudier une des lois (la rforme de la constitution) les plus cruciales pour le gouvernement. De plus nombreux points de cette rforme prennent un tout nouveau sens au vu de la volont de l'lyse de cacher cette affaire (rforme du parlement abaissant son contrepouvoir, fakes news, etc)

PS: Ah et j'ai oubli : M Benalla avait un badge avec un des plus haut accs possible  l'assembl sans qu'on sache pourquoi. C'est d'autant plus bizarre que le prsident n'ayant pas le droit de mettre les pieds  l'assembl, pourquoi un de ses plus proches "garde du corps" y irait.

----------


## Zirak

> Il me semblait avoir lu de ta part que les sondages ne voulaient rien dire et qu'ils n'taient pas reprsentatif de l'opinion public.


Oui mais c'est comme les "merdias" mainstream, quand a va dans son sens, c'est fiable.

----------


## Ryu2000

En France souvent les sondages sont command pour avoir un rsultat pr dtermin. (mais il y a quand mme parfois une lgre base de relle  l'intrieur)
Le titre des news ont de limpact, l les news disent que Macron est impopulaire, donc c'est chouette. (parce que pour moi a semble coller  la ralit, je ne connais personne qui soutient Macron dans le monde rel)

Souvent les sondages sont manipuls pour influencer la ralit, ce n'est pas la ralit qui fait le rsultat du sondage.
Les sondages qui me drangent vraiment le plus, ce sont ceux des intentions de vote.
C'est anti dmocratique, a ne devrait pas exister, mme si ils taient fait correctement.

Le reste des sondages sont beaucoup moins important.
Les sondages truqus ont particip  llection de Macron.
Parce qu' force de rpt en boucle que Macron allait arriver au second tour les gens se sont mis  envisager de voter Macron. (dans leur tte c'est devenu une possibilit, alors que si les sondages lui avaient tous donn 1% ce serait totalement autre chose)
Parfois a foire, comme en 2002, a n'a pas fini Chirac vs Jospin comme prvu.




> Oui mais c'est comme les "merdias" mainstream, quand a va dans son sens, c'est fiable.


1. Je suis contrains de n'utiliser que des mdias mainstreams (parce que sinon il y a des @]#{^% qui vont parler de complotisme...)
2. Ils ne peuvent pas dire 100% de conneries, parfois il y a un peu de vrai, mme si c'est orient d'une certaine faon

----------


## Charvalos

> Oui mais c'est comme les "merdias" mainstream, quand a va dans son sens, c'est fiable.





> En France souvent les sondages sont command pour avoir un rsultat pr dtermin. (mais il y a quand mme parfois une lgre base de relle  l'intrieur)
> Le titre des news ont de limpact, l les news disent que Macron est impopulaire, donc c'est chouette. (parce que pour moi a semble coller  la ralit, je ne connais personne qui soutient Macron dans le monde rel)


 ::mrgreen::

----------


## Grogro

> Car il tait au courant (puisque le gars avait t suspendu 15 jours), et que a fait depuis Mai qu'il camoufle le truc comme si de rien n'tait, en esprant que a passe inaperu et en ne respectant pas la loi, alors qu'avant d'tre lu, il disait sur les plateaux de tl, qu'il ne devait pas y avoir d'impunit dans la police ou dans les membres du gouvernements.


Ce qui tait systmatiquement le cas jusqu' maintenant, ce genre de drives barbouzardes tant malheureusement dans l'ADN de la Vme rpublique depuis 1958. L'aveu de l'innarrable Bruno Roger-Petit, dsarmant de candeur, est  ce sujet trs rvlateur. Mais aujourd'hui, mme les mdias gouvernementaux - le Monde, qui a fait la campagne de Macron en 2017 - ne veulent plus se taire. Et je rappelle que par le pass, les drives de l'Elyse taient autrement plus graves et systmique. Cf capitaine Barril, cf suicids de llyse.

Encore une fois, on est face  des niveaux de violence politique sans cesse dcroissants. Notre niveau de tolrance socitale s'est effondr par corolaire. Et c'est une bonne chose, car dans une dmocratie normale, cela fait des dcennies que ce genre de faits sont considrs comme inacceptables.

----------


## ymoreau

> Mais aujourd'hui, mme les mdias gouvernementaux - le Monde, qui a fait la campagne de Macron en 2017 - ne veulent plus se taire. Et je rappelle que par le pass, les drives de l'Elyse taient autrement plus graves et systmique.


Je trouve a justement tonnant et bizarre. Le prsident qui s'est fait lire principalement grce  ses atouts en communication et son carnet d'adresses, se fait descendre en public plus que ses prdcesseurs pour des choses (selon tes dires) moins graves ?

Est-ce que c'est internet et les rseaux sociaux ? Ou une belle thorie du complot ? Le peuple plus attentif et sur les nerfs prt  sauter sur la moindre occasion de fustiger le gouvernement ?
On aurait pu croire que Macron tait le prsident qui s'en sortirait le mieux pour touffer ce genre de choses ou les retourner  son avantage non ?

----------


## Ryu2000

En fait ce sont les mdias de Drahi qui ont fait la campagne de Macron (BFM TV, Libration, l'Express, l'Expansion, l'Etudiant, etc).
Parce que Macron lui avait rendu service quand il tait ministre des finances.
Aprs les autres mdias ont suivi ceux de Drahi.

Les mdias ont fait en sorte de promouvoir le FN pour qu'il se retrouve au second tour, ils ont galement pourri Fillon, le candidat du PS tait Hamon, c'tait facile de gagner pour Macron...
Enfin c'tait quand mme serr entre Fillon, Melenchon et Macron.
Jespre que Macron ne se retrouvera pas au second tour de la prochaine prsidentielle. (quoi qu'il sera peut tre remplac par pire, on ne sait pas si il y a une limite, en politique on a l'impression qu'on peut toujours descendre).

----------


## MABROUKI

> Ryu2000
> Maintenant le gouvernement sait qu'on ne peut pas employer un mec violent dguis en CRS *pour diriger des policiers*.
> Les gens d'LREM devaient tre trop confiant, car les mdias taient derrire eux, mais c'est en train de changer semble-t-il.


Extrapolation excessive : la vido montre un gus colreux et un fier  bras qui a soustrait violemment le manifestant aux policiers pour le tabasser et que lorsque les policiers se sont rendu compte de leur mpris,ils ont soustrait le manifestant au fier  bras & donc les forces de police ne sont  nullement  diriges  par le colreux vigile prsidentiel...
Si par gouvernement tu entends Le Ministre de l" Intrieur il est au dessus de cela,et le vieux Collomb,ne me parait pas partisan de ce genre de procd !!!
Cela montre seulement que ce gus veut "manger les pines avec la bouche des autres" (adage populaire de chez moi),autrement dit les autres "pauvres policiers et CRS" et qu'il utilise sa fonction pour en abuser...
Les vigiles civils  c'est dangereux pour ltat lui-mme et les citoyens !!!

----------


## Ryu2000

> Extrapolation excessive : la vido montre un gus colreux et un fier  bras qui a soustrait violemment le manifestant aux policiers pour le tabasser et que lorsque les policiers se sont rendu compte de leur mpris,ils ont soustrait le manifestant au fier  bras & donc les forces de police ne sont  nullement  diriges  par le colreux vigile prsidentiel...


J'ai lu a :



> De plus il a t reporte  plusieurs reprises que ce monsieur a pris en main les services de polices, leur donnant des ordres. Il a aussi t filme avec parfois un brassard de police ou un casque de CRS (ce qui est illgal car il n'est pas policier/gendarme).


Et a ne m'tonne pas, j'ai dj vu des reportages qui montrent des CRS se faire donner des ordres par n'importe qui...
Les gouvernements demandent n'importe quoi aux CRS et aux policiers, parfois ils doivent se dguiser en manifestant pour casser des vitrines et dcrdibiliser la lutte.
Parfois ils doivent protger des antifas  ::vomi::

----------


## benjani13

Concernant M. Benalla oui il a t report par la presse et des vidos plusieurs cas ou il a dirig ou tenter de diriger des quipes de police. Pas forcment dans des manifs, plutt dans des services de protection dans des dplacements officiels. La presse reporte des cas de tension entre des commissaires/chef de brigade et lui. Le prfet de police de Paris (Michel Delpuech, oui oui y a bien un u) qui vient d'tre auditionn dit ne pas tre au courant de ces cas. Et non Ryu ce qui est report ici n'est pas des cas d'utilisation de la police pour de basses manuvres mais plutt un besoin incontrl d'autorit et de jouer les chef de ce monsieur. Une sorte de gamin pourri gat qui n'accepte pas le "non", au vu de tous les pivilges qui lui sont accords. Ceci vient d'ailleurs de tomber : "Un budget de 180.000 euros aurait t prvu pour raliser des travaux dans son appartement de fonction quai Branly."

Le prfet de police a en tout cas tait assez clair et trs complet dans son audition, contrairement  Grard Collomb ce matin. Cela a t salu par les dputs. Il a plutt l'air de ne pas vouloir faire le fusible et de rester assez honnte, mme si il rejette la balle sur d'autres services (notamment llyse), et qu'on reste sur notre faim sur certains sujet. Il emploie des mots assez dures, il a entre autre parler de l'affaire comme d'un cas de "copinage malsain". Il a dit notamment avoir t tonn de voir M. Benalla en salle de runion stratgique au ministre de l'intrieur, un lieu o ne rentre pas n'importe qui (on se demande mais  quoi ce monsieur n'avait pas accs?). Il explique que se sont ses services qui ont pourvu le casque de CRS pour sa protection, mais pas le brassard Police, ni la radio, ni la voiture quipe de sirne et gyrophares.

Prochaine audition  l'assemble ce soir, il y en a d'autres prvus au snat.

----------


## seedbarrett

Qui  les clefs de chez moi ? De qui je tolre les moments d'nervement ? Qui reste toujours pas loin ?
Ma femme, et ma mre.

Par consquent je conclu que Benalla est soit le pre de Macron (a  l'air compliqu), sois son mec/plan cul.

Et en plus a colle avec toutes ces rumeurs : http://www.liberation.fr/france/2017...rumeur_1546935

----------


## Jipt

Quelqu'un sait pourquoi cette affaire sort *maintenant* ? Avec presque trois mois de retard par rapport  la date du coup tordu ?
Cette question m'intrigue plus que le fait que ce pinpin sorti d'on ne sait o se retrouve avec les pleins pouvoirs ou presque.

MP : 



> -- snip --


J'ai tent de t'adresser 2 MP's rcemment, je ne les retrouve mme pas dans ma bote d'envoi. Une ide ?

----------


## MiaowZedong

> Je trouve a justement tonnant et bizarre. Le prsident qui s'est fait lire principalement grce  ses atouts en communication et son carnet d'adresses, se fait descendre en public plus que ses prdcesseurs pour des choses (selon tes dires) moins graves ?


Quand Grogro parle de predecesseurs, ce n'est pas d'Hollande qu'il parle ici....par exemple De Gaulle avait une milice personnelle, le Service d'Action Civique, qui tabassait frquement les manifestants, par rapport  a l'affaire Benalla c'est rien du tout, pourtant Benalla fait beaucoup plus de bruit dans les mdias contemporains parce que la violence est aujourd'hui moins accepte par le peuple Franais. Foncirement c'est la mme chose que l'acceuil des rfugis: en '39 les Rpublicains Espagnols ont t entasss dans des camps de concentration, aujourd'hui un tel procd ferait hurler les bien-pensants mme pour des pseudo-rfugis qui cherchent  profiter du systme.

----------


## benjani13

Seedbarrett>

Premier cas : tant un proche "garde du corps" il en sait beaucoup trop sur les alle et venues du prsident et est dorlot pour acheter son silence
Deuxime cas : un lien quelconque cach. Je n'aime pas les ragots mais pour l'anecdote son nouvel appartement de fonction est au quai Branly, l o tait loge Anne Pingeot, la maitresse de Mittrand pendant la prsidence de ce dernier. Tout un symbole.
Troisme cas : peut tre le plus probable, M. Benalla n'est qu'un favori du roi parmi d'autres. L'avenir dira si il y d'autres personnes qui profitent d'autant de largesses.

Jipt>

A la base la vido est sorti le jour mme de la manif' et avait dj fait un toll. L'lyse tait au courant de la bourde. Je pense que ce personnage n'tait pas du tout connu et donc il n'a pas t reconnu au dbut. Je ne sais pas comment la journaliste qui a sorti la news rcemment l'a reconnu. Tout peut s'envisager.
Concernant la date je ne crois pas trop  ce genre d'accusation. Il y aura toujours un prtexte pour prtendre que la date de sortie d'un scandale a t choisi.

----------


## ddoumeche

> Quand Grogro parle de predecesseurs, ce n'est pas d'Hollande qu'il parle ici....par exemple De Gaulle avait une milice personnelle, le Service d'Action Civique, qui tabassait frquement les manifestants, par rapport  a l'affaire Benalla c'est rien du tout, pourtant Benalla fait beaucoup plus de bruit dans les mdias contemporains parce que la violence est aujourd'hui moins accepte par le peuple Franais. Foncirement c'est la mme chose que l'acceuil des rfugis: en '39 les Rpublicains Espagnols ont t entasss dans des camps de concentration, aujourd'hui un tel procd ferait hurler les bien-pensants mme pour des pseudo-rfugis qui cherchent  profiter du systme.


Dans des camps fait  mme les dunes. Nourris, logs, soigns mais boucls, interdiction de sortir. Du coup, ils n'agressaient pas la population locale.
Et rebelotte pour les harkis 30 ans plus tard.

----------


## MiaowZedong

> Dans des camps fait  mme les dunes. Nourris, logs, soigns mais boucls, interdiction de sortir. Du coup, ils n'agressaient pas la population locale.
> Et rebelotte pour les harkis 30 ans plus tard.


En mme temps les rfugis Rpublicains ne risquaient pas d'aggresser la population locale.... moins que par "population locale" tu entende les militants de l'Action Franaise ::ptdr::  Au fait ce groupuscule est de nouveau actif, t'es encart?  ::mouarf::

----------


## seedbarrett

> Seedbarrett>Premier cas : tant un proche "garde du corps" il en sait beaucoup trop sur les alle et venues du prsident et est dorlot pour acheter son silence


Oui c'est clairement le plus probable on va pas se voiler la face non plus, c'est juste que j'ai envie de croire dans cette histoire biscornue. C'est un peu ma saga de l't on va dire hahaha. Mais a m'tonne qu'il soit rest proche de l'lyse avec que Montebourg l'a vir pour accident de la route et dlit de fuite 

Pourquoi ce mec peut se retrouver l alors qu'il a t vir une premire fois en moins de *S-E-P-T* jours ? 

Je pense que c'est un mlange de ton choix et 1 et 3, je sais pas comment ni quel mesure par contre.

----------


## ABCIWEB

> Car il tait au courant (puisque le gars avait t suspendu 15 jours), et que a fait depuis Mai qu'il camoufle le truc comme si de rien n'tait, en esprant que a passe inaperu et en ne respectant pas la loi, alors qu'avant d'tre lu, il disait sur les plateaux de tl, qu'il ne devait pas y avoir d'impunit dans la police ou dans les membres du gouvernements.





> Ce qui tait systmatiquement le cas jusqu' maintenant, ce genre de drives barbouzardes tant malheureusement dans l'ADN de la Vme rpublique depuis 1958. L'aveu de l'innarrable Bruno Roger-Petit, dsarmant de candeur, est  ce sujet trs rvlateur. Mais aujourd'hui, mme les mdias gouvernementaux - le Monde, qui a fait la campagne de Macron en 2017 - ne veulent plus se taire. Et je rappelle que par le pass, les drives de l'Elyse taient autrement plus graves et systmique. Cf capitaine Barril, cf suicids de llyse.
> 
> Encore une fois, on est face  des niveaux de violence politique sans cesse dcroissants. Notre niveau de tolrance socitale s'est effondr par corolaire. Et c'est une bonne chose, car dans une dmocratie normale, cela fait des dcennies que ce genre de faits sont considrs comme inacceptables.


L je dis *bravo* Grogro ! 

Le style est concis et propre, les ides habilement distilles, c'est un vritable cas d'cole dont tous les apprentis communicants en langue de bois devraient s'inspirer pour enfumer le peuple. On atteint ici un summum de ce que l'on peut faire et je reconnais ton professionnalisme dans le domaine de la dsinformation, car tous les ingrdients sont l :




> Ce qui tait systmatiquement le cas jusqu' maintenant


*1/* On commence par une approximation dans la conjugaison. Pourquoi mettre  l'imparfait ? C'est encore vrai puisque cela vient de se produire. Et qui nous assure  part macron que cela ne se reproduira plus ? a laisse songeur...




> ce genre de drives barbouzardes tant malheureusement dans l'ADN  de la Vme rpublique depuis 1958


*2/* Coup de gnie, on fait intervenir l'ADN pour dresponsabiliser les comportements actuels, c'est pas de ma faute monsieur, c'est gntique...




> L'aveu de l'innarrable Bruno Roger-Petit, dsarmant de candeur, est  ce sujet trs rvlateur. Mais aujourd'hui, mme les mdias gouvernementaux - le Monde, qui a fait la campagne de Macron en 2017 - ne veulent plus se taire


*3/* Ici on souffle un peu et l'on donne des images pour les enfants pour tenter d'entriner la phrase prcdente sans plus de critique avec un "dsarmant de candeur et trs rvlateur". Mais ce n'est que du mou qui ne veut rien dire de prcis et que l'on peut interprter n'importe comment, bien entendu puisque c'est fait, comme dj dit, pour entriner la proposition prcdente et n'offrir aucun support  toute rflexion supplmentaire. 

Pour ceux qui n'auraient pas compris le principe, dans cet exemple la balle invisible c'est l'ADN, et la phrase suivante c'est la vaseline pour supprimer la sensibilit  la douleur. Mais on peut aussi inverser ou varier le processus.




> Et je rappelle que par le pass, les drives de l'Elyse taient autrement plus graves et systmique. Cf capitaine Barril, cf suicids de llyse.


*4/* Deuxime couche de vaseline, rappele ici avec insistance. Remarquons cependant, pour les puristes qui voudraient parfaire leur technique d'arnaque, que citer des exemples est quand mme trs risqu. On voit ici que pour minorer l'affaire actuelle on est oblig de la comparer  des scandales mmorables. Et s'il faut s'en rfrer  des exemples mmorables exceptionnels et extrmes pour tenter de relativiser une affaire, un esprit un peu critique pourrait en conclure que l'histoire actuelle est dj ncessairement bien dodue...  :;): 

Mais les macronistes, a ose tout, la volont de s'enrichir  tout prix leur donnent tous les droits et toutes les audaces. Il fallait bien parler de morts et de suicids pour tenter de faire admettre la violence gratuite sur deux jeunes dsarms et isols au milieu de plusieurs policiers. Et puis un petit rappel des violences extrmes nous conditionne pour mieux approuver la suite et conclure en apothose.

Ici c'est une variante. On a fait visiblement monter l'angoisse avec du bien lourd et provocateur comme la mort (on peut difficilement faire plus), et on va terminer par une petite gterie bien rassurante et qui ne coute rien :



> Encore une fois, on est face  des niveaux de violence politique sans cesse dcroissants. Notre niveau de tolrance socitale s'est effondr par corolaire.


*5/* Et l c'est je jackpot. C'est bien tourn non ? Trs bon chic bon genre, et avec du corolaire dans l'air s'il vous plait, c'est imparable, c'est mathmatique. Quel talent ! 

Et l'on termine encore par une bonne couche de vaseline, toujours pour tenter d'entriner la proposition prcdente sans offrir aucun support  toute critique supplmentaire :



> Et c'est une bonne chose, car dans une dmocratie normale, cela fait des dcennies que ce genre de faits sont considrs comme inacceptables.


Quand je disais que c'tait un cas d'cole... l franchement t'as coch toutes les cases, chapeau bas c'est du boulot de professionnel. T'es pay combien ? Si j'en crois les dernires infos, mme des gens trs mdiocres sont pays comme des rois chez LREM, alors toi, ce doit tre la fortune, non ? T'as quoi comme voiture, a clignote de partout ? 


Bon venons-en  quelques questions remarques. 

Vers quelle dcennie, la violence gratuite de policiers sur des manifestants (ou apparents manifestants), dsarms et inoffensifs au moment de leur arrestation, tait-elle considre comme acceptable ?  Pas besoin de remonter jusqu' Zola ! En 2016 avec + 16% : 



> Selon un rapport de l'IGPN, le nombre de plaintes pour violences policires a fortement augment en 2016 : + 16 %. Un chiffre qui s'explique en partiepar les affrontements sur la loi Travail. En septembre 2016, un dlgu syndical de Sud Sant prenait un clat de grenade de dsencerclement das l'oeil droit alors qu'il participait  une manifestation. "Une dcharge de douleur extrme", se souvient Laurent Theron. Depuis, il a perdu l'usage de son oeil et a port plainte contre le policier qui l'a lanc.


source




> "J'ai eu peur ce jour-l". Un passant filme alors la scne (voir la vido ci-dessous). On y voit un jeune homme  terre  ct de sa voiture, trangl par un policier. C'est Mahamadou, 19 ans, casier judiciaire alors vierge, qui cherche  percer dans le cinma.
> Advertising
> adikteev
> 
> Dix jours aprs, il confie tre encore choqu. "Ils sont arrivs vers moi, ils m'ont saut dessus, ils ne m'ont pas laiss le temps de leur parler. Ils m'ont tran par terre, j'tais au sol, ma tte tait pas loin du trottoir. J'ai reu des coups de taser, des coups de genoux, des coups de matraque", explique-t-il au micro d'Europe 1. "Le pire, c'est l'tranglement. Je ne rsistais plus  ce moment-l dj. Je voudrais savoir pourquoi ils continuaient  m'agresser alors que j'tais au sol, immobilis. Se faire malmener par des policiers, c'est dur. J'ai eu peur ce jour-l", ajoute le jeune homme, bless au tibia notamment et qui a mis plusieurs jours  retrouver le sommeil.
> 
> Une plainte des policiers. Deux jours plus tt, il avait en fait dj crois ces policiers en plein contrle. Lun dentre eux lavait accus de filmer la scne avec son tlphone, ce que le jeune nie. Aprs un change d'insultes, Mahamadou avait pris la fuite, ce qui explique cette interpellation qui a mal tourn. Le jeune homme a dpos plainte auprs de l'IGPN mais en attendant qu'elle dbouche sur une enqute, c'est lui qui a t condamn en comparution immdiate  un mois de prison avec sursis. Comme systmatiquement lorsquune interpellation violente, les policiers avaient port plainte pour violence, outrage et rbellion.


source

C'est cela que tu appelles "des niveaux de violence politique sans cesse dcroissants" ? Et Benalla c'tait pour amliorer les scores ?

Ensuite si tu veux faire des concours de suicids, ceux de FRANCE TELECOM et d'EDF c'est sans doute pas grave car c'tait des gens qui n'taient rien ? Et les suicides d'agriculteurs et les suicides de policiers  leur travail ce sont des chochottes ou des idiots qui n'ont pas saisi  temps toute la transcendance de tes incantations ? Et tous les autres dans le mme cas mais dont on ne sait rien parce qu'ils n'ont pas t mdiatiss avaient des problmes d'ADN, par corolaire ? 

Et l'augmentation continue des salaris pauvres dans tous les grands pays occidentaux, c'est aussi la consquence "de niveaux de violence politique sans cesse dcroissants" ?

----------


## Grogro

> A la base la vido est sorti le jour mme de la manif' et avait dj fait un toll. L'lyse tait au courant de la bourde. Je pense que ce personnage n'tait pas du tout connu et donc il n'a pas t reconnu au dbut. Je ne sais pas comment la journaliste qui a sorti la news rcemment l'a reconnu. Tout peut s'envisager.
> Concernant la date je ne crois pas trop  ce genre d'accusation. Il y aura toujours un prtexte pour prtendre que la date de sortie d'un scandale a t choisi.


Attendre le bon moment, c'est aussi attendre la fin de la coupe du monde pour dgoupiller la grenade, pour viter que le scandale soit noy dans l'actualit. C'est juste du bon sens de la part du Monde. 




> En mme temps les rfugis Rpublicains ne risquaient pas d'aggresser la population locale.... moins que par "population locale" tu entende les militants de l'Action Franaise Au fait ce groupuscule est de nouveau actif, t'es encart?


Ils risquaient surtout de se fondre dans la population et de reprendre les armes contre lglise, l'arme, ou le mchant tat spoliateur et capitaliste franais.

Je ne m'abaisserais videmment pas  commenter les dlires radicaux d'ABCIWEB. On est pas  Sud tudiants ici. Les rvolutionnaires de salon fils  papa a va deux minutes. Il est temps de devenir adulte.

----------


## fredoche

ABCIWEB a raison au moins sur un point (mais pas que... j'aime beaucoup son dcodage de ton crit, a donne une toute autre perspective), que tu sembles aussi rappeler en voquant une dmocratie normale : en quoi c'est tolrable,  relativiser ou excusable mme si a s'est toujours fait, plus ou moins ouvertement ?

En mme temps a existe vraiment une dmocratie normale,  part dans les livres d'histoire grecque ?

----------


## Grogro

> ABCIWEB a raison au moins sur un point (mais pas que... j'aime beaucoup son dcodage de ton crit, a donne une toute autre perspective), que tu sembles aussi rappeler en voquant une dmocratie normale : en quoi c'est tolrable,  relativiser ou excusable mme si a s'est toujours fait, plus ou moins ouvertement ?


C'est galement ce que j'expliquais et encore une fois... *il faut apprendre  LIRE avant de ragir car JAMAIS je n'ai le moins du monde tent "d'excuser" ces faits*. De tels agissements, dont tout le monde se foutait en France il n'y a pas si longtemps encore, sont considrs comme inacceptables depuis des dcennies dans les dmocraties qui n'ont pas un rapport aussi monarchique et vertical avec le pouvoir que la France. 

Second point, ce qui passait inaperu jadis ne le passe plus. Soit parce que le niveau de violence politique tait autrement plus lev - et on parle du pass proche hein, une poque o les comptes se rglaient  coup de nerf de buf, de chanes de vlo ou de matraques tlescopiques entre militants, o l'extrme gauche et l'extrme droite pratiquaient la propagande par le fait, et o les forces de l'ordre n'avaient pas encore reu l'ordre de se laisser agresser par les radicaux de tout poil sans riposter. 
Soit parce les smartphones n'existaient pas pour reconnaitre un barbouze en manque d'adrnaline.

----------


## Invit

> Second point, ce qui passait inaperu jadis ne le passe plus. Soit parce que le niveau de violence politique tait autrement plus lev - et on parle du pass proche hein, une poque o les comptes se rglaient  coup de nerf de buf, de chanes de vlo ou de matraques tlescopiques entre militants, o l'extrme gauche et l'extrme droite pratiquaient la propagande par le fait, et o les forces de l'ordre n'avaient pas encore reu l'ordre de se laisser agresser par les radicaux de tout poil sans riposter. 
> Soit parce les smartphones n'existaient pas pour reconnaitre un barbouze en manque d'adrnaline.


J'ai l'impression que c'est parce que a ne se cantonne plus aux extrmistes justement. Quoique l'extrmisme s'est largi au sein des manifestants (ce qui est la cause ou la consquence  ou un peu des deux  des violences ct forces de l'ordre). Quand des non-extrmistes taient victimes de bavures, a se savait (par ragots de quartier, pas par le Monde) et a choquait tout le monde aussi. Selon que tu t'adresses  un antifa ou  une mre de famille colo, tu auras les deux sons de cloche : dans le 1er cas, les violences politiques ont diminu, dans le 2me, elles ont augment.

----------


## ddoumeche

> En mme temps les rfugis Rpublicains ne risquaient pas d'aggresser la population locale.... moins que par "population locale" tu entende les militants de l'Action Franaise Au fait ce groupuscule est de nouveau actif, t'es encart?


Non, je pensais surtout  de la petite criminalit.
Pas  des bagarres avec l'AF, l'AF est surtout  Lyon, berceau du grand mouvement de rsistance au gouvernement illgitime, alors que les camps taient surtout en Gironde, voir l'Hrault. 
Mme si quelque radicaux auraient certainement brls quelques glises et viols quelques nonnes comme ils faisaient au pays: les espagnols ont toujours eu le sens de la fte.


Je n'ai jamais song  m'encart  l'action franaise, beaucoup trop catho poudre vieillote,des romantiques. Ils ont soutenu Chevnement, quelle ide ! pourquoi pas Georges Marchais ou Bergoglio.
A contrario, ils ne soutiennent pas un doyen d'universit qui cassait du gauchiste occupant sa fac. On n'est plus chez soi.
Bref, tout cela n'est pas trs srieux.

Si je devais m'encarter, ce serait plutt aux croix de feu. Histoire de faire de grands dfils boulevard saint germain, droit dans mes Quoc Pham, pour faire flipper le bourgeois et sa famille de baltringues.

----------


## fredoche

> De tels agissements, dont tout le monde se foutait en France il n'y a pas si longtemps encore, sont considrs comme inacceptables depuis des dcennies dans les dmocraties qui n'ont pas un rapport aussi monarchique et vertical avec le pouvoir que la France.


Ce que tu cris me titille sur ce point  : pourquoi affirmer que tout le monde s'en foutait ? Je crois qu'il y a toujours eu des voix pour s'lever contre, et que a n'a jamais t sous le tapis, sinon tu ne pourrais pas en parler.
Barill c'est les irlandais de Vincennes, j'ai bon souvenir du Rainbow warrior, le SAC a fini par tre dissous, les manifestations pro-indpendance algriennes avec les gens prcipits  l'eau et noys ont laiss des traces, il est fort notoire que les corses sont  des postes clefs de la police et de la scurit pour leur capacit  mener  bien  "les basses besognes", et qu'en change on ferme les yeux sur pas mal d'activits. La liste peut tre longue.

Comme tu prsentes les choses, et en cela je peux comprendre la lecture d'ABCIWEB, on a le sentiment que tu relativises ce genre de faits qui auraient tenu de la banalit auparavant.

Mais je lis aussi avec plaisir ce que tu raffirmes avec vigueur et conviction... pas de souci pour moi.

----------


## MiaowZedong

> J'ai l'impression que c'est parce que a ne se cantonne plus aux extrmistes justement. Quoique l'extrmisme s'est largi au sein des manifestants (ce qui est la cause ou la consquence  ou un peu des deux  des violences ct forces de l'ordre). Quand des non-extrmistes taient victimes de bavures, a se savait (par ragots de quartier, pas par le Monde) et a choquait tout le monde aussi. Selon que tu t'adresses  un antifa ou  une mre de famille colo, tu auras les deux sons de cloche : dans le 1er cas, les violences politiques ont diminu, dans le 2me, elles ont augment.


Euh....donc pour toi Charonne c'tait tous des extrmistes qui l'ont bien cherch? Mme la version officielle dit que dans les annes 60, la police  Paris utilisait les mthodes de la Gestapo, et pour cause: elle tait dirige par des collabos notoires, blanchis au nom de l'anti-communisme (Maurice Papon prefet de police, tout a)les mauvaise langues diraient blanchis par ce que l'on pouvait compter sur eux pour charcuter du dissident sans tats d'mes. Depuis certains des dirigeants de l'poque ont d'ailleurs t condamns par la justice (don't l'emblmatique Papon, encore).

Mme les policiers ordinaires ont manifest en hurlant "mort aux bicots et aux youpins!". Perso je comprends un peu difficilement pourquoi ils en voulaient aux juifs, mais  une poque o un flic devait tre fasciste pour qu'on soit sr qu'il hassait les communistes, c'tait primaire pour eux.

Pareil pour les militants: tu nous parle d'extrmistes mais la plus importante et la plus violente des milices politiques en France d'aprs la WWII appartenait aux gaullistes, qui n'ont jamais t considrs extrmistes en France (le SAC, dissout par Mittrand). Donc oui, il n'y a pas si longtempsle temps de ton pre, probablementmme les mouvements politiques _mainstream_ se bagarraient  coups de matraques. Et la police pratiquait des executions extra-judiciaires mais tant que les victimes taient syndicalistes communistes, bicots, ou autres indsirables Le Monde ne faisait pas d'article.

Alors oui il y avait aussi l'OAS et Action Directe qui taient vraiment extrmistes, mais je ne crois pas que ces mouvements aient jamais organis de grande manifestation pacifique sur la voie publique, et en demandant  la prfcture d'abord...

P.S. pour la mre de famille, il ne faut pas oublier qu'il y a 50, mme 40 ans la grande majorit des militantes politiques, surtout celles qui taient des mres, servait le th (peut-tre le caf en France?) et tapait les notes sur la machine  crire. Que ta mre de famille colo soit en premire ligne aux manifestations, sans mme que ce soit une stratgie dlibre pour essayer de calmer le jeu, c'est relativement nouveau. Quand il y avait une manifestation de femmes,  une certaine poque, il tait sous-entendu que tout serait moins violent (et c'est aussi pour a qu'on ne voulait pas d'hommes dans ces manifestations d'ouvrires ou autres). Bon, a ne calmait pas toujours la police, mais au pire il y avait toujours l'argument de choc  servir aux journalistes: ces femmes syndiques, probablement communistes, c'est pas des vraies femmes respectables comme la bonne mre de famille bourgeoise ::aie::

----------


## MABROUKI

> MiaowZedong
> Mme les policiers ordinaires ont manifest en hurlant "mort aux bicots et aux youpins!". Perso je comprends un peu difficilement pourquoi ils en voulaient aux juifs, mais  une poque o un flic devait tre fasciste pour qu'on soit sr qu'il hassait les communistes, c'tait primaire pour eux.


Voyons ,voyons...!!!
En Algrie  ou svissait le rgime vichyste collabo pendant l'occupation,les colons pour prserver leurs intrts trouvaient utile de traquer les juifs pour prouver leur loyaut au rgime de Vichy mais galement fort opportun  de recruter des arabes pour la Lgion Arabe du Reich, cela permettait de faire d'une pierre  2 coups...
Le Padamalgame est un vieil argument !!!
Pendant la guerre dAlgrie  ,  Maurice Papon un  collabo fasciste  la tte de la police de Paris , rompu au traitement par le Padamalgame , voulait se dbarrasser des "zarabes bicots" qu'il assimilait aux youpins !!!

----------


## MABROUKI

> MiaowZedong
> Alors oui il y avait aussi l'OAS et Action Directe qui taient vraiment extrmistes, mais je ne crois pas que ces mouvements aient jamais organis de grande manifestation pacifique sur la voie publique, et en demandant  la prfecture d'abord...


Oui mais ni l'OAS ni Action Directe,ni la Main Rouge ne sont des mouvements politiques ...Ctait des organisations paramilitaires pilots par des officiers franais rebelles (  Susini , Pierre Lagaillarde, , Jouhaud, Challe, Salan etc...) nes  la fin de la guerre dAlgrie(1961 soit un an avant lindpendance)...
Les colons eux-mmes n' ont jamais eu de parti politique ni un projet politique contrairement aux Boers d'Afrique du Sud, aux colons anglais de Rhodsie de Sud,ou aux colons Allemands de Namibie (sud ouest africain)...

----------


## benjani13

J'ai regard la plupart des auditions  l'assembl (cette aprem' c'tait en mme temps au snat et  l'assembl) et je suis assez nerv et du de la manire qu'on beaucoup de dputs des oppositions de poser des questions. Ils se sont battus  juste titre pour obtenir cette commission et l gche en partie. Ils ont russi  amener des personnes devant eux  l'assembl,  les faire prter serment. Le but du jeu serait de leur poser des questions claires, fermes, sur des points prcis, afin que la personne auditionne ne puisse que donner une rponse aussi prcise et clair et donc facilement rfutable le cas chant (Avez vous rencontrez X, qui y avait il a la runion de tel jour, etc).

Mme si beaucoup de choses sont ressortie des auditions,  il y a eu je trouve trop de questions vagues, trop gnrales et trs ouvertes qui ont t poses. Cela permet aux personnes auditionnes les moins enclins  parler  s'en sortir avec des rponses creuses et tout aussi vagues que les questions. Des questions du genre "est-ce que vous pensez qu' lintrieur de votre cabinet il y aurait pu avoir des manquements  tel procdure" (en fait beaucoup de questions  base de "pensez-vous que"). A quoi ce genre de question peut mener? Il y a pourtant beaucoup d'avocats  l'assembl j'aurai pens qu'ils sachent mener un interrogatoire.

----------


## ABCIWEB

> Je ne m'abaisserais videmment pas  commenter les dlires radicaux d'ABCIWEB. On est pas  Sud tudiants ici. Les rvolutionnaires de salon fils  papa a va deux minutes. Il est temps de devenir adulte.


O vois-tu quelque chose de radical dans mes propos ? C'tait juste une explication de texte avec mise en perspective des techniques de communication qui permettent d'affirmer n'importe quoi tout en ayant un discours apparemment lisse et bien pensant. Au final tu affirmais quand mme avec aplomb :   



> "Encore une fois, on est face  des niveaux de violence politique sans cesse dcroissants"


 alors qu'il ne faut pas aller chercher bien loin dans les informations (statistiques 2016) pour trouver une hausse de 16%. N'as-tu jamais entendu parl de violences policires ces derniers temps ?

La ralit c'est que l'apprenti en scurit Benalla a jug bon de frapper une personne qui ne reprsentait aucune menace au moment o elle tait interpelle, comme si c'tait la procdure habituelle. D'o lui vient cet exemple ? Pourquoi s'est-il senti dans la lgitimit de le faire ? 

C'est quand mme bizarre de constater de visu des exemples de violence policire gratuite, provenant de plus d'un trs proche du prsident, de voir en mme temps les statistiques de violences policires en hausse et d'en conclure "qu'on est face  des niveaux de violence politiques sans cesse dcroissants". C'est a pour toi devenir adulte, nier la ralit ?

Et je ne connais pas Sud tudiants, mais il est fort probable que j'y apprendrais plus de choses qu'en te lisant. Enfin bon je te comprends ton exaspration, c'est sr que c'est pas avec toi qu'on va faire une rvolution  :;):

----------


## Invit

> Euh....donc pour toi Charonne c'tait tous des extrmistes qui l'ont bien cherch? [etc.]


Ah non, je n'ai jamais dit a. Je suis absolument contre dans tous les cas. Tu prches une convertie.

----------


## Ryu2000

Macron tente une nouvelle stratgie qui devrait surprendre tout le monde !
Il prend toute la faute sur lui.  :8O: 

Affaire Benalla : "Le responsable, c'est moi", dclare Emmanuel Macron devant les lus de la majorit



> Le chef de l'Etat gardait le silence depuis les premires rvlations du Monde, au grand dam des partis d'opposition. Cette fois-ci, il a voqu directement l'affaire face  la majorit, en endossant la responsabilit du choix de son ancien collaborateur. "*S'ils cherchent un responsable, le seul responsable, c'est moi et moi seul. C'est moi qui ai fait confiance, c'est moi qui ai confirm la sanction*", a notamment dclar le prsident de la Rpublique, selon des propos rapports par une journaliste du Monde.


Emmanuel Macron a expliqu: Alexandre Benalla "n'est pas pay 10.000 euros... et accessoirement n'est pas mon amant"



> Il a parl avec "l'humour et l'ironie que l'on peut lui connatre, en dmontant un certain nombre de rumeurs et de faits qui relvent du complotisme", explique d'emble Marlne Schiappa. Et de raconter qu'Emmanuel Macron a dmont certaines ides reues qui ont beaucoup circul ces derniers temps "en disant: '*Il n'a pas d'appartement, il n'a pas de duplex  l'Alma, il n'est pas pay 10.000 euros par mois, accessoirement il n'est pas mon amant lui non plus...*', en dmentant toutes ces informations qui circulent."


Le concept de "Rpublique des fusibles" m'intresse.

----------


## Grogro

> Ce que tu cris me titille sur ce point  : pourquoi affirmer que tout le monde s'en foutait ? Je crois qu'il y a toujours eu des voix pour s'lever contre, et que a n'a jamais t sous le tapis, sinon tu ne pourrais pas en parler.
> Barill c'est les irlandais de Vincennes, j'ai bon souvenir du Rainbow warrior, le SAC a fini par tre dissous, les manifestations pro-indpendance algriennes avec les gens prcipits  l'eau et noys ont laiss des traces, il est fort notoire que les corses sont  des postes clefs de la police et de la scurit pour leur capacit  mener  bien  "les basses besognes", et qu'en change on ferme les yeux sur pas mal d'activits. La liste peut tre longue.


Parce que comme tu le dis justement, il y avait des faits autrement plus graves qu'un barbouze de l'Elyse qui usurpe la fonction de policier pour filer une tatane (sans mme blesser hein)  des rvolutionnaires en salon qui s'en prenaient  des CRS. On est devenus hypersensibles  la moindre brutalit rsiduelle, mais c'est cette sensibilit socitale qui permet, peu  peu, de rsorber la violence. Malheureusement, pour bousculer l'inertie de la bureaucratie, le plus souvent, il faut un mort (Malik Oussekine, Rmi Fraisse). 

La France a aussi une tradition de violences politiques un peu plus forte que nos voisins. Manifestations plus violentes, rpressions plus violentes. Mais globalement, sur le long terme, on s'assagit comme nos voisins. 
Et gare  nos biais cognitifs : effet de loupe et  effet d'ancrage, dans une socit o tout est judiciaris  outrance, quand l'omniprsence des mdias au sens large,  savoir nos smartphones, permet de rendent visibles des violences qui ne l'taient pas auparavant, et la monte en pingle du moindre fait divers. 
C'est fou cette obsession de la gauche  voir la violence du Grand Mchant Etat partout, et de la droite  voir de la violence des "jeunes" de cit partout. La vrit, c'est qu'on a jamais autant vcu en scurit.  ::):

----------


## Jipt

> Malheureusement, pour bousculer l'inertie de la bureaucratie, le plus souvent, il faut un mort (Malik Oussekine, Rmi Fraisse).


Puis qui regarde ailleurs et se rendort vite, ensuite...

----------


## Ryu2000

> La vrit, c'est qu'on a jamais autant vcu en scurit.


Certains ne sont pas d'accord :
La France orange mcanique: Le livre choc sur la dlinquance



> Bienvenue dans une France ultra-violente, o les bandes, les violeurs et les voyous vous attendent au coin de la rue, vous frappent gratuitement, pour un simple regard. *13.000 vols, 2.000 agressions, 200 viols toutes les 24 heures*, assure-t-il, sappuyant sur les enqutes de victimation ralises rgulirement par lInsee et lObservatoire national de la dlinquance (ONDRP). Des chiffres officiels trois fois suprieurs  ceux communiqus par le ministre de lIntrieur. Discours alarmiste? Scuritaire? Ces chiffres sont publics. Cest la ralit qui est extrmiste, abominable, et je ne peux pas faire autrement que de laffronter, se dfend-il.


Il n'y a pas si longtemps on avait Valls et Hollande qui nous rptaient qu'il fallait s'habituer  vivre avec le terrorisme parce qu'il y aura forcment d'autres attaques dans le futur.
On a perdu des liberts mais on n'a pas gagn de scurit.
Aprs les renseignement font leur job,  chaque attaque terroristes ils disent "On le surveillait, il tait fich !".

Les agressions sexuelles en forte hausse en France



> Les statistiques policires dcortiques par Le Figaro rvlent une nette augmentation des viols et harclements dans l'Hexagone.  Paris, la hausse y est deux fois suprieure  la moyenne nationale.


La violence ne vient pas de la police, en France on punit les policiers qui se dfendent et on dcore ceux se laissent faire frapper.
Le policier hros de la voiture incendie  Paris dcor par Cazeneuve

----------


## fredoche

Je ne me suis jamais senti en inscurit en France,  part quand je prtais l'oreille au genre d'articles que tu cites ryu. 

La peur est un sentiment que l'on cultive mais comme on dit : "elle n'carte pas le danger". Mais bon je suis un provincial...

Souvenir d'un caf-croissant  la gare de Lyon il y a 2-3 ans en arrire, et un gus qui veut me taper "2-3 Euros". Non... le gars insiste, devenant agressif et nerveux en attitude. Non c'est quoi que tu n'as pas compris ? Encore de longues secondes  me toiser et je n'ai pas baiss le regard. Il est rest encore 5 minutes  tourner autour et me mater, je l'ai pas lch du regard. On m'a appris a gamin avec les chiens. Ca a l'air de marcher
_
J'avais mon laguiole dans la poche (toujours), et c'est moi qui l'affute chaque semaine_ 

Arriv  ma boite  Montigny je raconte le truc  mon boss (1m90 et une bonne centaine de kilos) et un collgue. Ils me disent "t'es fou ? Moi je lui filais les roros..." Ah bon. Pas moi. Aprs on voit ce qui se passe.

La violence est culturelle selon moi en France. Elle est trs utile  nos gouvernants, on la cultive donc beaucoup : l'histoire de France enseigne est essentiellement une histoire des guerres et des conqutes, gaulois et Csar y compris, le pays est un des rares  entretenir une arme de cette capacit en Europe, la fte nationale est un dfil militaire avant d'tre un baloche pour peloter la gueuse... Je crois que on nous met dans la tte depuis tout jeune un ventuel destin de troufion-chair  canon au service du drapeau. C'est pas trop le cas ailleurs je pense.

Et bon dieu les franais aiment se cogner, plus que chez nos voisins francophones sans aucun doute. Quand j'tais jeune c'tait rare de ne pas voir une bagarre en boite ou au bal, enfin  n'importe quelle soire, l'alcool aidant.

Cela tant le festival de Chalon dans la rue vient de se finir, j'tais de sortie tous les soirs jusqu' 2 heures du mat, et j'ai trouv a trs tranquille et bon enfant, super ambiance vraiment. Et pourtant plein de gens qui font peur  la mnagre tlvore, les va-nu-pieds (au sens propre, et sales) modernes




> droit dans mes Quoc Pham


C'est coquet dis donc  ::roll::  j'aime beaucoup les cuirs rouges-brun clair.
C'est coqu au moins ?  :;):

----------


## virginieh

> Les agressions sexuelles en forte hausse en France


C'est bien pratique parfois de lire les titres d'articles putaclic, sans rflchir et essayer d'en comprendre le contexte.

Une personne qui branche son cerveau, en lisant l'article, comprend qu'il ne s'agit pas forcment du nombre d'agression qui a augment mais le nombre de plaintes auprs des services de police, ce qui n'est pas la mme chose vu que dans ce domaine comme dans celui des violences conjugales par exemple la victime ne porte pas forcment plainte, et comme entre la date de parution et l'anne d'avant il y avait eu le #metoo, on peut y voir un effet de femmes qui auraient plus facilement port plainte en cas d'agression, qu'une relle augmentation de ces dernires.

----------


## Ryu2000

> La peur est un sentiment que l'on cultive mais comme on dit : "elle n'carte pas le danger". Mais bon je suis un provincial...


Loin de la ville a va... 
Mais il parait que des jeunes femmes ne se sentent pas en scurit quand elles sont seuls dans certains mtro  certaines heures.
a peut faire peur Paris, par exemple :
Crack dans le mtro parisien : Lorsque je les vois, je vois la mort
Voir des fumeurs de Crack a fait peur.




> Il est rest encore 5 minutes  tourner autour et me mater, je l'ai pas lch du regard. On m'a appris a gamin avec les chiens. Ca a l'air de marcher


Peu de gens ont le courage de ne pas lcher le regard.




> J'avais mon laguiole dans la poche (toujours), et c'est moi qui l'affute chaque semaine [/I]


Moi je n'ai pas de couteau et quand j'tais petit un chien ma mordu quand j'tais sur mon vlo, donc je dois pas tre un champion du contact visuel...




> comprend qu'il ne s'agit pas forcment du nombre d'agression qui a augment mais le nombre de plaintes auprs des services de police


Je n'ai pas lu l'article.
 la base je voulais parler des agressions sexuelles commise par les migrants en Allemagne et en Italie, mais j'avais la flemme d'aller chercher les liens...
L'immigration massive pose problme parfois.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Je ne me suis jamais senti en inscurit en France


Ce qui n'est pas le cas des filles/femmes en jupes  Paris. Ma fille me dit qu'elle ne sent plus en scurit  Paris et qu'elle est contente de partir vivre  Barcelone. Elle a vcu  Shangai et Sydney, mais il n'y a qu' Paris qu'elle se fait insulter par des bandes de jeunes musulmans quand elle est en jupe ou robe, au point de se sentir agresser.  ::calim2::

----------


## fredoche

Oui voil Jon en mme temps je suis un mec, et provincial de surcroit.

----------


## Charvalos

> Je n'ai pas lu l'article.
>  la base je voulais parler des agressions sexuelles commise par les migrants en Allemagne et en Italie, mais j'avais la flemme d'aller chercher les liens...
> L'immigration massive pose problme parfois.


 ::zen::  ::zen::  ::zen::  ::zen::

----------


## ABCIWEB

> Ce que tu cris me titille sur ce point : pourquoi affirmer que tout le monde s'en foutait ? Je crois qu'il y a toujours eu des voix pour s'lever contre, et que a n'a jamais t sous le tapis, sinon tu ne pourrais pas en parler.





> Parce que comme tu le dis justement, il y avait des faits autrement plus graves qu'un barbouze de l'Elyse qui usurpe la fonction de policier pour filer une tatane (sans mme blesser hein)  des rvolutionnaires en salon qui s'en prenaient  des CRS. On est devenus hypersensibles  la moindre brutalit rsiduelle, mais c'est cette sensibilit socitale qui permet, peu  peu, de rsorber la violence. Malheureusement, pour bousculer l'inertie de la bureaucratie, le plus souvent, il faut un mort (Malik Oussekine, Rmi Fraisse).


Et r enfumage. Qu'il y ait des faits autrement plus graves ne prouve en rien qu'avant tout le monde s'en foutait. Et je note que tu as toujours ce besoin de faire intervenir des morts pour tenter de minorer l'affaire en cours.

Si on suit ton raisonnement, il faut un mort pour que nous ayons le droit d'mettre des critiques, sinon circulez y'a rien  voir. C'est pratique. 

Et pourquoi maintenant ce besoin de dnigrer les victimes en les traitant de "rvolutionnaires en salon" ? Ce serait moins grave si c'tait le cas ? Y-a-t-il des catgories sociales sur lesquelles il est lgitime de taper et d'autres moins ? 

Sans mme blesser ? tu es certain ?




> "Des gens qui veulent aller de l'avant". Pourquoi le couple, identifi par les services de police aprs la rvlation de l'affaire par Le Monde, n'a-t-il pas port plainte  l'poque ? "Ce sont des gens qui veulent aller de l'avant", rpond leur conseil. "Ils ont pass une trs mauvaise journe, qui a fini chez les policiers, ils ne voulaient pas donner davantage de suites." Et de souligner qu'aucune poursuite n'a t initie contre les deux victimes prsumes : "Monsieur Benalla aurait t contraint de tmoigner, monsieur Crase aurait t contraint de tmoigner, les policiers auraient t contraints de tmoigner... a veut dire que l'affaire aurait clat  ce moment-l."
> 
> L'avocat dtient en outre un certificat mdical dress le 11 mai 2018, soit dix jours aprs les faits, par le mdecin traitant de ses clients, et qu'Europe 1 a pu consulter. "Il a constat des blessures sur le jeune homme. Dans ses conclusions, il voque des traces de coup sur la poitrine et une raideur cervicale", explique Me Sahand-Saber. "Et il conclut que cet tat clinique ncessite un arrt de travail de six jours. On ne peut pas dire qu'il y a zro jour d'ITT (incapacit totale de travail, ndlr). Or c'est l'infraction pour laquelle monsieur Benalla est aujourd'hui poursuivi ("violences en runion n'ayant pas entran d'incapacit, ndlr). Elle est amene  voluer." L'avocat entend remettre rapidement les documents dont il dispose au juge d'instruction.


source




> Et gare  nos biais cognitifs : effet de loupe et  effet d'ancrage, dans une socit o tout est judiciaris  outrance, quand l'omniprsence des mdias au sens large,  savoir nos smartphones, permet de rendent visibles des violences qui ne l'taient pas auparavant


C'est  dire qu'on devrait pondrer nos jugements parce qu'on a maintenant plus de moyens pour observer la ralit ? Aujourd'hui c'est pas grave parce  qu'avant on ne les voyait pas ?




> C'est fou cette obsession de la gauche  voir la violence du Grand Mchant Etat partout, et de la droite  voir de la violence des "jeunes" de cit partout.


C'est fou cette manie que tu as de systmatiquement utiliser des lieux communs, pour tenter - ou russir selon la navet des lecteurs - de prsenter un semblant d'objectivit qui n'est en fait rien d'autre qu'une grosse couche de vaseline. 
Et quelle habilit, n'est-ce pas, de dplacer le sujet vers le "Grand Mchant Etat" pour dpersonnaliser de sujet et viter de parler de macron et de ses dlires jupitriens, tellement avis dans ses choix qu'il confie sa scurit  un amateur irresponsable.




> La vrit, c'est qu'on a jamais autant vcu en scurit


Lol, tu devrais rajouter "dormez tranquille braves gens", Grogro s'occupe de la vaseline et vous jouera une berceuse si besoin. Enfin bon cela t'as donn l'occasion de faire ton coming-out, on sait maintenant clairement pour qui tu roules.

----------


## ddoumeche

> Souvenir d'un caf-croissant  la gare de Lyon il y a 2-3 ans en arrire, et un gus qui veut me taper "2-3 Euros". Non... le gars insiste, devenant agressif et nerveux en attitude. Non c'est quoi que tu n'as pas compris ? Encore de longues secondes  me toiser et je n'ai pas baiss le regard. Il est rest encore 5 minutes  tourner autour et me mater, je l'ai pas lch du regard. On m'a appris a gamin avec les chiens. Ca a l'air de marcher
> 
> J'avais mon laguiole dans la poche (toujours), et c'est moi qui l'affute chaque semaine


Voyons, tu ne vas pointer un zonard au risque de le tuer. Au pire, tu le bastonnes  coup de chaise ou le menace avec une bouteille casse.
J'ai toujours un couteau sur moi et sa seule utilisation a t pour ouvrir les bouteilles. Car tu n'as pas le temps de l'ouvrir en cas d'urgence.

Les Quoc Pham sont surtout trs confortables et assez souples, cela permet de courir vite & le confort permet de penser sereinement toute la journe. Mais n'importe quelle bonne paire de chaussures (italiennes) de cycliste aura le mme effet.
Tout cela apporte un plus  la survie, la coquetterie est secondaire mais joue un rle non ngligeable dans l'estime de soi et la sduction.

Ceci dit, je ne suis pas d'accord avec toi concernant le rle de l'tat. L'tat n'y est pas pour grand chose, la seule grande mesure a t la confiscation des armes  feu sous Laval et l'volution du samu (d'o la baisse des homicides)
La violence est dans la nature de l'homme, on peut mme y trouver du plaisir.
Aujourd'hui le niveau de violence est le mme qu'il y a 25 ans, c'est  dire modr (mme s'il tait sans doute plus faible sur les dcennies 50-70).

On a parl du SAC, des suicides de l'Elyse. Il y avait aussi le GAL, l'Iran et le FLNC qui commettaient rgulirement des attentats




> Une personne qui branche son cerveau, en lisant l'article, comprend qu'il ne s'agit pas forcment du nombre d'agression qui a augment mais le nombre de plaintes auprs des services de police.


Prouve-le. Bon courage car c'est impossible.




> Ce qui n'est pas le cas des filles/femmes en jupes  Paris. Ma fille me dit qu'elle ne sent plus en scurit  Paris et qu'elle est contente de partir vivre  Barcelone. Elle a vcu  Shangai et Sydney, mais il n'y a qu' Paris qu'elle se fait insulter par des bandes de jeunes musulmans quand elle est en jupe ou robe, au point de se sentir agresser.


Incroyable, et le respect du vivre ensemble alors. Il ne faut plus se promener seule mais en bande, avec des gros bras.

----------


## benjani13

Petit point sur notre feuilleton de l't.

Le snat se montre beaucoup, mais vraiment beaucoup, plus efficace dans ses auditions que l'assembl nationale. Les snateurs LREM y sont trs minoritaires et donc ne peuvent pas faire obstruction comme leurs camarades dputs. Il ne transparait pas de postures politiques qui nuisent au dbat comme c'est le cas  la commission de l'assembl (tous groupes confondus). Les snateurs veulent faire sortir la vrit et ne veulent pas se faire balader. Pour cela ils appliquent justement ce que je souhaitai dans un de mes messages : des questions concises, prcises, incisives, ils rebondissent sur les dires des personnes quand une nouvelle info ou une contradiction est dite, et ce afin de faire avancer les rflexions. Et tout cela dans une ambiance studieuse, srieuse, mais dtendu, loin de l'ambiance courre de rcr de l'assembl. Les snateurs en sortent fortement grandis dans l'opinion gnrale au vu de leur rle parfaitement rempli de contre pouvoir et cela leur sera bnfique  coup sur dans l'avenir, au vu des volont exprimes ci et l ces dernires annes de supprimer leur institution.

Je note en premier l'audition des diffrents syndicats de police qui voquent les relations extrmement conflictuelles des agents de terrains avec Benalla, un responsable syndicale parle notamment de "terreur". Sur ce sujet, tous les responsables des diffrentes hirarchies policires auditionns depuis le dbut  l'assembl ou au snat ont tous affirms n'avoir jamais eu de remonts des quipes sur ces conflits. Un responsable syndicale dit qu'au sein des effectifs les langues se dlient.

L'audition au snat de Grard Collomb a t une farce scandaleuse. Il n'a rpondu  aucune question. Sa prestation tait franchement insultante pour les personnes prsentes, et indirectement pour le peuple dont il sont les reprsentants. Les snateurs ont tout de mme tait plus efficace que l'assembl. Collomb n'a pas pu se contenter des "Je ne sais pas", "Je ne suis pas sur", etc qu'il avait rpt  l'assembl. Il a t oblig de botter visiblement en touche, rpondant compltement  cot des questions. Bref, les snateurs ont au moins russi  exposer le refus complet du ministre de l'intrieur de rpondre aux questions. Collomb continue dans sa position qui est qu'il ne connaissait pas Benalla. Pour lui cette homme qui accompagnait le prsident tait un policier. Ce positionnement est difficile  croire. Benalla accompagne le prsident depuis la campagne prsidentielle. Grard Collomb, trs proche de Macron l'a forcment au moins crois. On peut aussi voir que son directeur de cabinet actuel, qui tait dans l'organisation de la campagne, changeaient des mails  propos de Benalla durant la campagne. Depuis la prise de fonction de Macron, au vu des toutes les images de Benalla au cot du prsident (avec parfois Collomb apparaissant aussi) il est impensable qu'il ne sache pas qui il est. Tout cela sans mme penser au fait qu'il est ministre de l'intrieur, premier "flic" de France comme on dit et surtout homme le mieux informs du pays. Cet homme le mieux inform du pays nous dit, sans trembler des genoux, qu'il en apprend tous les jours grce  la presse...

L'audition au snat de Patrick Strozda (directeur du cabinet du prsident) a t intressante. Pour le coup, les snateurs ont russi  lui tirer un peu les vers du nez. Un peu aprs quelques discutions sur la demande de transmettre  la commission les fiches de salaires de Benalla du mois de mai (sense prsenter une suspension de salaire de 15 jours) il revient sur le sujet en dclarant que les snateurs ne verraient pas la suspension de salaire sur les fiches de paies car l'quivalent de 15 jours de travail n'a pas t retranch de son salaire mais d'un reliquat de congs qu'il avait accumul et qui aurait du lui tre pay sur son solde tout compte. Cela met  mal une partie de la communication officielles qui taient que Benalla avait t suspendu 15 jours sans salaire (je prend les paries qu'on aura le droit a une belle pirouette du porte parole de llyse). Reste en suspend le fait que Strozda voque son solde de tout compte alors qu'au moment de la sanction le licenciement de Benalla n'tait pas encore sur la table (son CDD se finit en 2022 donc la sanction serait pas mal diffre dans le temps). On peut aussi se demander si cette histoire de sanction n'est pas qu'un bricolage d'aprs coup.

On a eu le droit  l'assembl  la premire contradiction complte entre deux auditionns. D'une part, Alain Gibelin, DOPC (directeur de l'ordre public), a affirm lundi qu'il n'tait pas au courant que Benalla avait prvu de se rendre  la manifestation. Aujourd'hui, ric Bio-Farina, gnral et commandant militaire de la Prsidence de la Rpublique, dit que lors d'une runion fin avril entre Benalla, Alain Gibelin et lui mme, il a entendu Gibelin et Benalla discuter des quipements que Benalla porterait durant la manifestation. Alain Gibelin devrait tre de nouveau auditionn  l'assembl, d'autant plus qu'il tait dj revenu sur une de ses autre affirmations par cris le lendemain de son audition.

Si vous voulez comparer les versions des deux protagonistes:
Alain Gibelin (24min30) : http://videos.assemblee-nationale.fr...3-juillet-2018
Bio-Farina (57min) : http://videos.assemblee-nationale.fr...5-juillet-2018

Le point le plus important je pense dans l'audition du Gnrale Bio-Farina est la clarification du statut de Vincent Crase, un des autres protagonistes nigmatiques visibles sur les vidos. Le gnrale a expliqu que Vincent Crase, bien que rserviste et ayant t appel de nombreuses fois pour des missions  llyse, n'tait pas en fonction le jour de la manifestation. Il rajoute que mme si il avait t en fonction, son rle n'tait pas le maintient de l'ordre publique et donc qu'il n'avait rien  faire l dans tous les cas.
Nous avons donc la confirmation qu'il y a deux personnes, Benalla et Crase, qui ont agit durant la manifestation en dehors de tous cadres. Deux personnes qui sont intervenues avec les forces de l'ordre, voir si c'est dmontr les commandant, en tant que simple civiles. A noter que ce second personnage est actuellement un employ du parti LREM.

Pour la suite, le snat entends demain Alexis Kohler, secrtaire gnrale de llyse. A l'assembl la commission est au point mort. La prsidente de la commission (LREM) appuye des membres de la majorit bloque la ralisation de nouvelles auditions demandes par les oppositions (principalement des personnes dans la hirarchie de llyse), si bien que le calendrier de demain est encore non dfini. Elle estime que la culpabilit a t dmontre du ct de la hirarchie policire et que llyse n'a rien a se reprocher. Les oppositions toutes confondus s'insurge car il y a une volont net d'enterrer la commission de l'assembl.

----------


## virginieh

> virginieh :
> Une personne qui branche son cerveau, en lisant l'article, comprend qu'il ne s'agit pas forcment du nombre d'agression qui a augment mais le nombre de plaintes auprs des services de police.
> 			
> 		
> 
> Prouve-le. Bon courage car c'est impossible.


Que c'est le nombre de plaintes enregistres par la police c'est texto indiqu dans l'article il suffit de le lire.
Dans le titre par contre c'est marqu que c'est le nombre d'aggressions qui a augment.

Je fais la remarque que l'un n'est PAS FORCEMENT EGAL  l'autre. Il y a mme pas mal d'tudes qui prouvent qu'effectivement le 2 chiffres sont diffrents.

Donc prouver que ces 2 chiffres sont diffrents c'est trs possible a faire, a a t fait, entre les affaires connues aprs la prescription, et celles qui ont fait l'objet d'un non lieu.

C'est quand mme dommage pour toi ce qui est plus discutable parce que juste une supposition de ma part c'est la partie d'aprs sur l'influence du mouvement metoo.
Ca c'est effectivement impossible a prouver mais je le prcise par honnetet. Parce qu'encore une fois j'ai ensuite utilis le conditionnel s'agissant d'une supposition.

Mais bon apparement demander au gens de lire l'article au lieu de se contenter du titre putaclic qui fait des raccourci, c'est dj trop demander, alors demander  quelqu'un de savoir lire au point de ralis qu'elle partie d'un raisonnement est un prmisse dj connu et quelle partie est une supposition base sur les prmisse, ou faire la diffrence entre une affirmation  l'emporte pice ou une tentative d'explication au conditionnel, c'est carrment abus de ma part. Mme si pour le coup les 6 premiers mots indiquaient a qui s'adressait le message, je suis dsole pour ceux qui ne sont pas concerns.

----------


## lper

Benalla : une affaire d'tat, moi je veux bien mais j'ai un peu de mal  y croire. D'aprs ce que j'ai compris, cette affaire est dclenche par la peur que nous ayons en France une sorte de police parallle.
Pour moi a se rsume  deux tendances, penser que Macron envoie des observateurs pour mettre de l'ordre dans les manifs ou alors une manuvre de l'opposition pour dstabiliser le gouvernement. Mon ide est toute faite et je trouve que c'est un beau gaspillage pour pas grand chose, a dcrdibilise nos institutions, les journalistes s'en donnent  cur joie,  l'ambiance est devenu dtestable et on finit par devenir la rise du monde.

----------


## ymoreau

> a dcrdibilise nos institutions


C'est vrai, et c'est mrit. Donc moi je pense que c'est plutt une bonne chose.

----------


## benjani13

Une affaire d'tat? A la base rien ne le montre. La peur d'une police parallle? Plutt un tonnement devant cette situation.
Une manuvre de l'opposition? Comment peut on ne serait-ce qu'imaginer a? L'opposition aurait envoyer un clone de Benalla casser du manifestant sous les camras? Je ne comprend pas. Les faits sont l. On peut s'interroger sur la proportion de l'affaire mais les faits reste les faits. Et je ne pense pas non plus que Macron ordonne  ses collaborateurs d'aller casser du manifestant. C'est une faon de travailler avec certains collaborateurs qui a entrainer chez eux un sentiments d'impunit et de toute puissance.

a dcrdibilise nos institutions? De fait oui. C'est justement le but des commissions d'enqute de faire ressortir ce qui a pch dans les organisations de llyse, du ministre de l'intrieur, des diffrentes hirarchies policire et militaires en charge de la protection du prsident. Il en reste qu'au bout d'une semaine d'audition que personne n'a pu dcrire clairement, et sans contredire quelqu'un d'autre, le poste qu'occupait Benalla. Personne n'a pu non plus justifier son port d'arme. Il a t avou qu'aucune fiche de dclaration dintrt et de patrimoine n'avait t rempli alors que c'est une obligation lgale. Il a t voqu par plusieurs responsables syndicaux de interfrence rpt de Benalla avec les services de polices. Ce sont ces lments qui sont discut principalement car il y a un dysfonctionnement manifeste qui doit tre rgl. Si des personnes doivent tre sanctionn c'est pour avoir laisser trainer l'affaire et avoir couvert tout a, et l nombre de personnes, dont le prsident, sont responsables.

Oui les journalistes s'en donne  cur joie. Pourquoi s'en priveraient il? Macron est bien ingrat de critiquer la presse dans son discours alors que la presse l'adulait lors de la prsidentielle. Les dputs aussi en profitent politiquement c'est indniable. Maintenant, pourquoi tout cela traine en longueur alors que l'affaire n'aurait pu faire le buzz  peine une soire? La raison principale est une communication dsastreuse de llyse. Tout aurait pu tre finit en un communiqu avouant une faute de jugement quant  la sanction appliqu et qu'au vu des faits nouveau ils se sparaient de Benalla. Mais non, rien, quedal. De fait ils ont ouvert la boite de pandore des rumeurs. Tout le monde s'est mis  imaginer tout est n'importe quoi, et surtout  creuser,  chercher des infos. Et des infos il y en avait.

----------


## Ryu2000

> l'ambiance est devenu dtestable et on finit par devenir la rise du monde.


Dj que la plupart des franais en ont strictement rien  foutre, alors  l'tranger...
Je ne comprend pas pourquoi cette affaire prend une telle proportion.

Ok plusieurs lois ont t viol, un garde du corps avait beaucoup trop de pouvoir, mais c'est pas un scandale majeur non plus...

Il y a des news qui commencent  tre bizarre :
Franc-maon, Benalla est suspendu  titre conservatoire de sa loge



> Alexandre Benalla, franc-maon? L'information, publie par plusieurs mdias, avait t dmentie il y a quelques jours par le Grand Orient de France, la premire obdience franaise. Ce mercredi, le journaliste de L'Express Franois Koch le rvle sur son blog La lumire : le jeune charg de mission de l'lyse a en fait t initi au sein de la logeles Chevaliers de l'esprance, de la Grande Loge nationale franaise (GLNF). Ce franc-maon porte le matricule 106161 de cette obdience depuis janvier 2017, crit Franois Koch, citant des documents internes transmis par de bonnes sources. Il a t suspendu le 23 ou le 24 juillet, confirme au Figarole grand matre de la GLNF Jean-Pierre Servel.


Avant a ne parlait pas de a dans les mdias mainstreams, c'tait un peu plus discret, en plus je crois qu'ils n'ont pas le droit de dire si quelqu'un est membre. (ya que le gars qui est membre qui peut dire qu'il est membre si il veut)

----------


## Zirak

> *Dj que la plupart des franais en ont strictement rien  foutre*, alors  l'tranger...


Sors de ta caverne, on ne parle que de a sur toutes les chaines, dans tous les journaux, sur tous les rseaux sociaux, etc. etc.

Tu ne t'y intresse pas car tu n'y comprends rien, mais comme d'habitude, merci de ne pas en dduire l'attitude du reste des franais par rapport  toi.

----------


## benjani13

+1  mon VDD : Jamais autant de franais ont regard LCP et les chaines du parlement! Pour l'anecdote des gens ont reports qu'elles ont t diffus dans des bars!

Sur twitter, qui n'est pas le baromtre absolue j'en convient, a fuse en continue. Les auditions sont quasiment autant comment en live que des matchs de foot  ::mouarf:: 




> Je ne comprend pas pourquoi cette affaire prend une telle proportion.


Comme cela a t dmontr mainte fois, et c'est le cas dans cette affaire : ce n'est pas l'affaire qui cre le scandale mais la volont apparente de la dissimuler. Toi qui aime bien les liens, je t'en donne un qui aborde ce sujet :
https://www.lemonde.fr/societe/artic...6145_3224.html

----------


## Ryu2000

> Sors de ta caverne, on ne parle que de a sur toutes les chaines, dans tous les journaux, sur tous les rseaux sociaux, etc. etc.


Alors dj ce n'est pas l'avis du peuple qui donne la direction aux mdias, ce sont les mdias qui manipulent le peuple. (les mdias n'ont jamais t le miroir de la ralit)
Oui les mdias et les politiciens s'acharnent sur Macron de faon disproportionn.

Aprs les rseaux sociaux c'est un peu n'importe quoi, a s'emballe vite pour pas grand chose, si on commence  suivre toutes les tendances on a pas fini...
C'est toujours sympa quand le prsident se fait attaquer, il y a plein de blagues et plein de montages.
J'aime bien quand qu'on critique le gouvernement c'est toujours trs enrichissant et constructif, en plus je n'aime vraiment pas LREM, mais l c'est exagr.

J'en ai parl  mes collgues et a ne les intresse pas des masses, y'en a qui trouve que Macron mprise le peuple, parce qu'il a dit "qu'ils viennent me chercher" et que pour lui c'est un bras d'honneur, mais au final tout le monde est d'accord pour dire que tous les prsidents sont pourris de toute faon, Hollande et Sarkozy n'ont pas tellement fait mieux...

Macron doit battre le record d'impopularit d'Hollande et il a le temps encore  :;):  Je pense qu'il peut y arriver.
Parfois quand il y a un tapage mdiatique comme a, c'est pour faire passer des choses discrtement sous le radar des mdias, comme ils sont trop occup  parler de a, ils n'ont pas le temps pour autre chose.
Mais ici on dirait que ce n'est pas a.

Ce n'est pas le pire que Macron ait fait, ce n'est pas le pire que Macron ait dit, mais il prend chre.
Bon je ne vais pas avoir de la compassion pour quelqu'un comme lui, mais je trouve a louche...

----------


## benjani13

> Aprs les rseaux sociaux c'est un peu n'importe quoi, a s'emballe vite pour pas grand chose, si on commence  suivre toutes les tendances on a pas fini...


On a pas dit que c'tait grand chose ou pas grand chose. On a dit que de faon incontestable a fait ragir les gens. Tu changes de sujet.




> C'est toujours sympa quand le prsident se fait attaquer, il y a plein de blagues et plein de montages.


Ce n'est pas du tout ce qu'il se passe. En tout cas c'est minoritaire. Fait l'exercice, suit une audition en direct et regarde les tweets qui tombent (#directsenat ou #directan). Les gens ragissent, commentent, s'offusque, certains dfendent LREM et le gouvernement forcment c'est leur droit.




> J'en ai parl  mes collgues et a ne les intresse pas des masses, y'en a qui trouve que Macron mprise le peuple, parce qu'il a dit "qu'ils viennent me chercher" et que pour lui c'est un bras d'honneur, mais au final tout le monde est d'accord pour dire que tous les prsidents sont pourris de toute faon, Hollande et Sarkozy n'ont pas tellement fait mieux...


Propos de comptoir de bistro. C'est le problme de suivre une affaire uniquement au travers des petites phrases reports en une des mdia. Le fond de l'affaire qui fait que tout le monde s'insurge ce n'est ni Benalla, ni le prsident. C'est le fait que la plupart des personnes auditionns ne rpondent pas aux questions, dmontrant ainsi une opacit de l'tat qui laisse songeur.




> Parfois quand il y a un tapage mdiatique comme a, c'est pour faire passer des choses discrtement sous le radar des mdias, comme ils sont trop occup  parler de a, ils n'ont pas le temps pour autre chose.
> Mais ici on dirait que ce n'est pas a.


Non ce n'est pas le cas vu que les travaux principaux de l'assembl sont en pause en attendant que les commissions d'enqute soit termins.




> Bon je ne vais pas avoir de la compassion pour quelqu'un comme lui, mais je trouve a louche...


Ah forcment, toujours finir sur une ouverture complotiste  ::):

----------


## Ryu2000

> Non ce n'est pas le cas vu que les travaux principaux de l'assembl sont en pause en attendant que les commissions d'enqute soit termins.


Le tapage mdiatique peut masquer n'importe quel type d'information a n'a pas forcment rapport avec la politique.
Un peu comme un jour en 2013 o les mdias ne parlaient que de Varg Vikernes pendant l'ouverture d'une information judiciaire sur Thomas Fabius.
Il y a comme une nouvelle qui a clips l'autre...




> On a dit que de faon incontestable a fait ragir les gens.


C'est exactement ce que je dis, Twitter s'enflamme rgulirement contre des vnements qui se sont pass en politique et il n'y a pas toujours de quoi en faire une pendule.
Mais c'est pas mal que les gens puissent partager leurs opinions.




> C'est le fait que la plupart des personnes auditionns ne rpondent pas aux questions, dmontrant ainsi une opacit de l'tat qui laisse songeur.


Alors c'est a qui fait prendre de l'ampleur  l'histoire ?
 la base on a un petit fait divers, mais comme les gens d'LREM ne sont pas foutu de rpondre correctement, a amplifie ?

coutez, laissez la police faire son travail, ds que j'aurai de plus amples informations croyez bien que vous en serez les premiers informs.
Il faut attendre quelques semaines et on devrait en savoir plus.
Un garde du corps qui frappe un manifestant c'est pas grand chose...

----------


## ddoumeche

> Euh....donc pour toi Charonne c'tait tous des extrmistes qui l'ont bien cherch? Mme la version officielle dit que dans les annes 60, la police  Paris utilisait les mthodes de la Gestapo, et pour cause: elle tait dirige par des collabos notoires, blanchis au nom de l'anti-communisme (Maurice Papon prefet de police, tout a)les mauvaise langues diraient blanchis par ce que l'on pouvait compter sur eux pour charcuter du dissident sans tats d'mes. Depuis certains des dirigeants de l'poque ont d'ailleurs t condamns par la justice (don't l'emblmatique Papon, encore).


Je ne crois pas que vous ne parliez de la mme poque. Et je note que ton expos exonre le FLN et le MNA de toute activit terroriste en mtropole, les qualifiant affectueusement de dissidents, alors qu'ils taient bien pires.




> Mme les policiers ordinaires ont manifest en hurlant "mort aux bicots et aux youpins!". Perso je comprends un peu difficilement pourquoi ils en voulaient aux juifs, mais  une poque o un flic devait tre fasciste pour qu'on soit sr qu'il hassait les communistes, c'tait primaire pour eux.


Calembredaines.





> Que c'est le nombre de plaintes enregistres par la police c'est texto indiqu dans l'article il suffit de le lire.
> Dans le titre par contre c'est marqu que c'est le nombre d'agressions qui a augment.


Et donc le nombre de femmes mythomanes ou prenant leur courage a deux mains aurait augment d'un seul coup ? ou pas ? la mairie de Paris aurait mis quelque chose dans l'eau du robinet, ce qui aurait chang le comportement des franaises ?

Je propose une explication plus simple, qu'on enseigne dans toutes les coles de police du monde : si le nombre de plaintes a augment, c'est que le nombre d'agressions a fait de mme.

L'article ne dit pas autre chose : "Tous les professionnels de la scurit s'accordent  dire que la violence tend  se banaliser (...).". Article que tu m'accuses de ne pas avoir lu ! (ce qui est exact par ailleurs puisqu'il est payant ... mais repris par le reste de la presse). C'est plus crdible qu'une sournoise requalification des faits par le logiciel LRPPN  l'insu des OPJ, mais on a nous dj fait le coup du bug informatique, n'est ce pas.

Mais si tu me sors une preuve taye expliquant le phnomne et montrant l'absence de lien de cause  effet entre les deux phnomnes, sans un pet de prsuppos idologique, je suis prt  te croire. Seulement c'est impossible  prouver.





> L'opposition aurait envoyer un clone de Benalla casser du manifestant sous les camras?


Pas un clone, un hologramme donc c'est sign. 

Je note quand mme que c'est assez cocasse:

Un type sorti dont ne sait o, ancien chauffeur de Montebourg (vir parce qu'ayant voulu s'enfuir aprs avoir provoqu un accident), s'immissant chez Enmarche pour jouer les gros bras. Un brave garon, dbrouillard et (trs) ambitieux, mais avec une casquette trop large pour ses paules et prenant sans doute la grosse tte (Manu ayant peut-tre une mauvaise influence). Ce qui semble le rendre incontrlable.

Sinon comment expliquer cette ide saugrenue d'aller casser du passant en pleine rue, mme pas des antifas, une femme en plus ... cela ne se fait pas, en plus d'tre illgal. Ou alors on met au moins une cagoule pour se faire passer pour un agent des RG et pouvoir nier tout en bloc. Au lieu de cela, le voila maintenant inemployable, ce type a un poix chiche dans la tte.

Tout comme son matre Micron qui vient encore de se ridiculiser lors de sa dernire apparition. Peut-tre devrait-on mettre en place des contrles antidopage  l'Elyse.

Bref, cocasse, mais tout cela manque vraiment de srieux.

----------


## Zirak

> Un garde du corps qui frappe un manifestant c'est pas grand chose...



Un garde du corps, arm alors qu'il n'a pas de permis, usurpant l'identit des forces de l'ordre (ce qui est interdit par la loi et passible d'emprisonnement), donnant des ordres aux mmes forces de l'ordre alors qu'il n'en a pas le pouvoir, le tout camoufl comme si de rien n'tait par le gouvernement, en tant accompagn d'un autre barbouze qui n'tait mme pas en service ce jour l, tapant allgrement sur des civils en toute impunit, et suite  cela, X membres du gouvernement qui mentent effrontment pour tout camoufler sous le tapis alors que les dirigeants des services de polices en sont  dnoncer le problme, effectivement, "ce n'est pas grand chose"...

Je ne sais pas ce qu'il te faut pour que tu considre que "cela soit quelque chose"...


J'espre que si un jour tu vas manifester contre l'UE, (ce dont je doute  100% puisque tu es un rvolutionnaire de canap), que Benbarbouze sera prsent et qu'il s'occupera de toi, on verra si tu considre que ce n'est pas grand chose de te taper dessus.  ::aie::

----------


## benjani13

> Alors c'est a qui fait prendre de l'ampleur  l'histoire ?
>  la base on a un petit fait divers, mais comme les gens d'LREM ne sont pas foutu de rpondre correctement, a amplifie ?


Ce qui amplifie l'affaire ou tout du moins ce qui fait que le "buzz" (perso je pense qu'on ai bien au del du buzz) ne retombe pas c'est que chaque jour on a de nouvelles informations qui viennent mettre  mal, voir contredire, la dfense des auditionns de la veille. Par exemple on apprend aujourd'hui dans l'interview que Benalla  donner au Monde que c'est un officier de liaison de llyse qui lui a fournit le matriel de police qu'il porte visiblement sur les vidos. Jusque l tous les auditionn ont dit ne pas savoir comment Benalla s'est procur tous cette quipement. Et l on apprend que c'est un officier de l'Elyse qui lui aurait fournit. Tu peux comprendre que les gens en ont lgrement marre qu'on se foute ouvertement de leur gueule.
Aprs, au del des mensonges, est-ce qu'il y a scandale? Pour le moment au vu des preuves vrifis non. Des dysfonctionnements apparents oui mais pas de quoi faire sauter des ttes.

On est en face d'une bande de gamins qui ne veulent pas lcher le morceau sur qui a manger le dernier carr de chocolat. Voil le rsum de l'affaire.




> coutez, laissez la police faire son travail, ds que j'aurai de plus amples informations croyez bien que vous en serez les premiers informs.


Tu oublies que la police n'est en charge que du volet judiciaire de l'affaire. Il y a l'autre volet qui l'interrogation sur le fonctionnement de l'tat. Et c'est donc pour cela que le snat et l'assembl a constituer des commissions d'en quter, dans son plein rle de contrle. Et de ces commissions on en "apprend" (mme si beaucoup ne veulent pas parler) tous les jours.

----------


## Ryu2000

> X membres du gouvernement qui mentent effrontment pour tout camoufler sous le tapis alors que les dirigeants des services de polices en sont  dnoncer le problme


Je vous l'avais dis depuis le dbut que les gens d'LREM taient nul !
Ils ne font que de la merde...

C'est intressant que la police dnonce le problme, c'est toujours sympa quand la police ose rsister au gouvernement.




> que Benbarbouze sera prsent et qu'il s'occupera de toi


Qu'il vienne je devrais pouvoir grer ^^  ::ptdr:: 
J'ai vu de la violence policire lors de manifestation (les gens de la manifestation ont pris super chre par exemple).
Solne, militante  la Manif pour tous: "on a t surpris de recevoir des gaz lacrymognes"
Tmoignage du pre dun enfant bless par du gel lacrymogne  la Manif pour tous



> Son fils a t hospitalis aprs avoir reu du gel lacrymogne dans les yeux, lanc  bout portant.


Votre Benalla c'est rien compar  recevoir du gaz lacrymogne dans les yeux, mme les enfants ont t cibl.
C'est bien qu'il se soit fait prendre et qu'il ait t vir.

----------


## ABCIWEB

> Votre Benalla c'est rien compar  recevoir du gaz lacrymogne dans les yeux, mme les enfants ont t cibl.
> C'est bien qu'il se soit fait prendre et qu'il ait t vir.


Ainsi soit-il. C'est tout ? Tu semble bien  presser d'enterrer l'affaire. 

Pourquoi comparer des violences entre-elles, gaz lacrymogne contre brutalits de Benalla, pour rduire l'affaire  des lieux communs ?

Comme macron tu voudrais pouvoir parler d'une tempte dans un verre d'eau, cette histoire n'est rien compare  des gaz lacrymo...

Dj ce n'est pas NOTRE Benalla, ce n'est pas nous qui l'avons embauch ni autoris  de tels agissements avec des moyens dont il n'aurait jamais d disposer. 

Aujourd'hui la commission d'enqute parlementaire a vol en clats. La prsidente LREM refuse de poursuivre les investigations et d'interroger d'autres protagonistes notamment ceux proches de macron, sous prtexte qu'il ne s'agit que d'une affaire de dis fonctionnement interne de la police. C'est  dire qu'elle connait dj la conclusion de l'enqute avant de l'avoir mene jusqu' son terme.

On veut bien rechercher la vrit, mais il y des limites comme dit la prsidente LREM. C'est donc un membre de la majorit - donc en ralit Macron - qui dtermine qui l'on doit interroger et par consquent, quand l'affaire doit s'arrter.

Ce n'est pas l'histoire du barbouze qui est signifiante, on en a dj connu d'autres, c'est le contexte, les modalits et le traitement de l'affaire par le pouvoir macro-jupitrien qui mettent en lumire les dlires de toute puissance de sa majest bancaire, allant de l'arrogance jusqu'au du mpris du peuple et finalement jusqu' l'incomptence. Cette histoire est politique car elle nous montre le fonctionnement du pouvoir.

Pour exemple de mpris, sa premire intervention pseudo improvise o on le voit entour par ses ministres et faire le petit cad, comme un petit morveux provocateur des cours de rcr - mais nanmoins protg par sa bande pour tre bien rassur - et dire  destination de la commission d'enqute parlementaire : "Qu'ils viennent me chercher !". Et c'est a qui nous sert de prsident !


*Dans l'affaire Cahuzac*, les socialistes au pouvoir avaient eu l'honntet de confier la prsidence de la commission d'enqute  Charles de Courson, un membre de l'opposition. Cette fois-ci, le pouvoir s'est protg en prsident lui-mme la commission d'enqute, par souci de plus grande 'honntet" sans doute.

Cela montre, une fois de plus, que le foutage de gueule, et donc que la violence politique et sociale explosent avec Macron. Cette affaire est politique car nous donne l'occasion de voir l'exercice du pouvoir et l'intrieur de son chapeau. Et c'est vraiment pas beau, un esprit despotique au service d'une racaille bancaire de la pire espce. Nolibralisme extrme revendiqu, qui se fou du monde et de la plante, engraisse les ultra riches et accrot la prcarit, la pauvret et l'injustice sociale, qui mprise le peuple, les dputs et les institutions. Et ce n'est malheureusement pas exagr car on peut maintenant trouver facilement des exemples pour chacune de ces critiques. *Pour lui, le nouveau monde c'est l'ancien monde dans lequel on pousse  fond tous les dfauts de l'ancien*.

Et tu comptes masquer tout a avec quelques coups de lacrymo pour nous aveugler... C'est quoi ton rle ? Tu fais partie des faux nafs de la troupe macroniste qui servent  faire du bruit sur le net pour pourrir l'intrt des sujets et des critiques ? On pourrait le croire d'autant plus que quand tu critique LREM c'est de manire non crdible et, "en mme temps", tu te sens oblig de rpondre de manire insignifiante derrire *Zirak* et *benjani13* qui ont dit des choses autrement plus intressantes que ta tentative de diversion.

----------


## mm_71

> Pour exemple de mpris, sa premire intervention pseudo improvise o on le voit entour par ses ministres et faire le petit cad, comme un petit morveux provocateur des cours de rcr - mais nanmoins protg par sa bande pour tre bien rassur - et dire  destination de la commission d'enqute parlementaire : "Qu'ils viennent me chercher !". Et c'est a qui nous sert de prsident !


a rappelle a...




C'est sans doute ce qu'on appelle le courage politique, aboyer planqu derrire une fonction et couvert par un troupeau de btail agressif et servile.

On prend les mmes et on recommence.

----------


## ABCIWEB

> C'est sans doute ce qu'on appelle le courage politique, aboyer planqu derrire une fonction et couvert par un troupeau de btail agressif et servile.
> 
> On prend les mmes et on recommence.


Malheureusement on ne recommence pas vraiment mais plus prcisment on continue et on empire. Mpriser des salaris, c'est assez commun pour un homme politique de droite, et macron  l'a dj fait avec sa rforme du code du travail pour tous "ces gens qui ne sont rien". 

Mais l en plus, c'tait  destination de la commission d'enqute parlementaire, c'est  dire des reprsentants du peuple, toutes oppositions confondues. Ta vido de Sarkosy est insignifiante  ct de cela. Macron dit pour rsumer : je suis le seul responsable et comme la commission ne peut pas me contraindre  une audition, je les emmerde. 

Il dit en substance qu'il n'a rien  foutre de la commission d'enqute, c'est  dire des reprsentants du peuple et des institutions, et il les nargue. C'est la dmocratie, la France et tous ses contre pouvoirs qu'il nargue en mme temps.

Macron veut cacher la vrit pour protger ses intrts tout en narguant le peuple franais, rien  voir sur le fond avec l'invective personnelle de Sarkosy avec un marin pcheur. 

Comme dj dit, Macron ne fait pas la mme chose, il empire les seules mauvaises choses. C'est une caricature du nolibralisme. Essayer de trouver les pires qualificatifs pour le dcrire, et vous verrez qu'en cherchant un peu vous aurez vite fait de trouver des lments de rponse. C'est un exercice tonnant, mais effrayant, en mme temps  ::D:

----------


## Mat.M

> C'est sans doute ce qu'on appelle le courage politique, aboyer planqu derrire une fonction et couvert par un troupeau de btail agressif et servile.


cela s'explique par le fait qu'on vit en France dans une "monarchie prsidentielle" pas toujours bien dmocratique...
le chef de l'Etat a quasiment tous les pouvoirs en France et mme celui de retoquer les lois de l'Assemble Nationale.
Et comme par hasard l'affaire Benalla a arrive cet t alors que les gens sont en vacances et que Mr Macron veut faire changer la constitution



> Aprs, au del des mensonges, est-ce qu'il y a scandale?


Est-ce qu'il y a scandale ? Le sommet de l'Etat fait tourner une sorte de police parallle similaire au Service d'Action Civique sous De Gaulle ce qui d'une part n'est pas du tout moral et contre toute thique politique.
Et d'autre part ce qui n'est pas autoris par la loi.

----------


## benjani13

Je me suis mal exprim. Oui c'est totalement scandaleux. Je voulais dire qu'au vu des infos dont on dispose il n'y a pas encore LE scandale d'tat, mais il se dessine au fur et  mesure. Je n'arrive pas non plus  me faire une opinion encore si il s'agit d'un ensemble de dysfonctionnement de gens de pouvoirs qui se foutent des lois et rglements quand a les arrange ou si y a quelque chose de plus profond concernant cette police parallle. Beaucoup, vraiment beaucoup de points en dehors de rgles ont tait soulevs, reste  savoir si il y a un trait qui relie les points.

Je n'ai aucune confiance envers toute cette mafia qui fait rgner la loi du silence et je me doute qu'il y a encore beaucoup de chose  creuser, je ne voudrais juste pas aller plus loin que les faits qui ont t au moins tays.

L'audition d'Alexis Kohler (secrtaire gnrale de llyse) au Snat a t en dessous de tout, il n'a pu justifier de rien... Depuis une semaine on rpte sans cesse que Benalla n'avait pas le rle de responsable de la scurit, sans que jamais personne ne puisse vraiment dfinir son poste. Phillipe Bas, le prsident de la commission denqute du Snat, a sortit la demande de port d'arme de Benalla qui, sur le document, est motive par "ses fonctions de police", en totale contradiction donc. Bafouilles et non rponse de Kohler. On apprend aussi grce  Phillipe Bas qu'aucune dclaration dintrt et de patrimoine pour Benalla n'a t rempli alors que c'est oblig par la loi. Encore des bafouilles, Kohler nous apprend juste que c'est le cas pour tous les contractuels (ce qui est contraire  la loi donc). Bref... En tout cas je vous conseille de voir son audition pour la prestation de Phillipe Bas qui fait un vritable cours constitutionnelle sur l'organisation de nos institutions. Il dplore une confusion des pouvoirs. Il dplore fortement notamment que des conseillers de llyse soit aussi conseill du gouvernement, ce qui constitue un mlange des genres dangereux.

----------


## ABCIWEB

> D'ailleurs c'est galement marrant de voir le porte-parole du gouvernement dire que cette affaire n'est qu'un petit truc sur Tweeter de la part du microcosme parisien, alors que, dixit ce monsieur, sur Facebook o est la majorit des franais, on n'en parle quasiment pas (normal quand la plupart des messages en traitant venant de certains sites sont virs au fur et  mesure, mais bon, le responsable Facebook France tant un proche de l'Elyse, on se doute bien que c'est pure concidence...)


Il y a beaucoup de concidences sur facebook en ce moment, comme cette prtendue panne qui censurait involontairement le site parodique Nordpresse.be sur tout le contenu humoristique traitant de l'affaire Benalla.

Sans connatre le fin mot de l'histoire, une censure volontaire ne serait pas tonnante quand on connat les agissements de facebook pour traficoter/vendre nos donnes afin d'tre exploites dans tous les domaines y compris dans le but d'influencer l'opinion publique. Le cours de l'action facebook s'est effondr de 22% en une seule sance la semaine dernire, rien  voir avec l'affaire macron-benalla mais il y a dj eu trop de scandales  rptition et les gens perdent confiance.

Quoi qu'il en soit, cela fait plus de bruit qu'il ne le souhaiterait avec ou sans facebook.

Sur MesOpinions.com une ptition pour la destitution de macron  reu prs de 54 000 signatures et plus de 18 000 pour une autre qui demande qu'il soit entendu par la commission d'enqute.

En Espagne son retard de deux heures a fait parler. Deux heures dont il s'est servi pour faire un peu de communication  la Mongie. Il appelle cela un bain de foule, il y avait quelques dizaines de personnes. 




> "ce retard a contraint le point presse a tre trs largement allg, tout comme la rencontre entre Emmanuel Macron et Pedro Sanchez"


Donc le gouvernement espagnol, les journalistes espagnols et le roi d'Espagne ont d poireauter deux heures pour que macron puisse faire cette vido, c'est  dire une minute trente d'une qualit pitoyable. 

Que dirait-ton d'un reprsentant qui sabote un rendez-vous international pour faire une vido de vacances sans intrt de moins de deux minutes ? Cela montre que macron ne mprise pas uniquement le peuple franais et la commission d'enqute, il mprise tout le monde sans distinction. 

Mpris aussi pour le travail qu'il avait demand  Borloo "Au-del de questions dego, lapproche sociale de M. Borloo est loin de rpondre aux aspirations librales du prsident" ..."balayant au passage le travail de  co-construction  men par plusieurs centaines dlus et dassociatifs pendant six mois,  sa demande, pour faire merger les meilleures ides du terrain et alimenter le rapport".

Incomptence, violence sociale, injustice, mpris et arrogance, c'est sa dfinition de son nouveau monde. Il faut nous dbarrasser au plus vite de ce mchant parasite avant que ses ides nausabondes soient trop contaminantes et deviennent notre nouvelle devise. Souvenez-vous, dans l'ancien monde c'tait "Libert, galit, Fraternit".

----------


## Jipt

> Incomptence, violence sociale, injustice, mpris et arrogance, c'est sa dfinition de son nouveau monde. Il faut nous dbarrasser au plus vite de ce mchant parasite avant que ses ides nausabondes soient trop contaminantes et deviennent notre nouvelle devise.


T'en as oubli une : volont de ne surtout pas rellement agir contre le rchauffement climatique, ce qui justifie totalement un "dgage !" au plus vite et pire s'il ne comprend pas (souvenons-nous de Robespierre et sa machine infernale), au simple motif de lgitime dfense.
Car il y a vraiment urgence  faire quelque chose d'efficace.

----------


## Invit

> T'en as oubli une : volont de ne surtout pas rellement agir contre le rchauffement climatique, ce qui justifie totalement un "dgage !" au plus vite et pire s'il ne comprend pas (souvenons-nous de Robespierre et sa machine infernale), au simple motif de lgitime dfense.
> Car il y a vraiment urgence  faire quelque chose d'efficace.


Non mais le rchauffement climatique, va falloir passer  autre chose maintenant... Il faut juste attendre l'invitable...
Quand tu vois les experts, les annonces.... En 2100, la Terre qu'on a connu n'existera dj plus, notre espce sera entrain de crever...

Mais non, t'as encore des mecs pour te vendre la croissance absolue, des actionnaires qui se gavent... "Non mais c'est bon, le rchauffement climatique, on s'en fout nous, on a une piscine  la maison..............."

Malheureusement, ce n'est pas li  Macron, personne ne fait rien...  ::?: 

Mais est-ce si grave ? A un moment donn, il faut analyser la situation, on est une espce de m****, faut laisser la place  une autre maintenant... En esprant une meilleure  ::):

----------


## Jipt

> Malheureusement, ce n'est pas li  Macron, personne ne fait rien...


Parce qu'on est gouverns (?) par des incapables corrompus par le pouvoir et le pognon de ceux qui en ont plein les poches  force de nous vendre des c0nn3r13s qui acclrent la dgringolade.

Aprs tout, ils sont capables de nous obliger  rouler moins vite quand la pollution incrmente, pourquoi n'imposent-ils pas l'interdiction totale et dfinitive des bagnoles noires puis des vert-fonc, des bleu-nuit, et tout ce genre de capteurs de chaleur ambulants ?
EDIT : je me relis et ne peux pas m'empcher de penser que a serait une sacrment belle et bonne ide, au moins au niveau du gouvernement : 
Allez hop les gars, on repeint tous ces fours noirs en blanc, si a ne sera pas aussi beau (quoique, les gots et les couleurs a se discute), a sera en tout cas *bien plus intelligent*.
Aprs a fera boule de neige chez Merkel, puis ailleurs, et petit  petit l'oiseau fait son nid. /EDIT
Commenons par un bout, b0rd3l, sinon, c'est sr qu'on n'ira nulle part si ce n'est dans le mur.
Et qu'ils multiplient le prix des climatiseurs par 1000.

Des petites choses, mais qui montreraient la voie.

a va gueuler dans les chaumires ? Ben oui, et alors ? Quand il y aura des tornades gantes, a va aussi gueuler dans les chaumires, non ? Regardez l'ouragan l'anne dernire qui a ravag je ne sais plus quelle le des Carabes, et qu'est-ce qu'ils font ? Ils vont reconstruire !
Mais ils sont archi-dbiles ! ! !
Le prochain ouragan sera plus fort que le prcdent, ils ne l'ont pas compris ?
Alors quitte  faire pleurer dans les chaumires des Tropiques, autant leur interdire maintenant de reconstruire, a leur vitera de se prendre la maison sur la tte demain.

----------


## ymoreau

> Malheureusement, ce n'est pas li  Macron, personne ne fait rien...


C'est pas uniquement la faute de Macron c'est sr, mais il fait partie du problme. Avec son discours comme quoi on devrait tous rver d'tre millionnaire, entreprendre et pousser le capitalisme et rouler sur _ceux qui ne sont rien_. Cette mentalit est exactement celle qui pousse  ne voir que les profits, les dividendes et  chercher la croissance au lieu de vouloir un certain quilibre (que ce soit au niveau de la rpartition des richesses ou de la gestion des ressources naturelles).

Macron devenu prsident n'est pas le problme, mais il en est un symptme flagrant.

----------


## Mdinoc

Donc en gros, cette histoire de recruter les scientifiques plus ou moins virs par Trump pour lutter contre le rchauffement climatique, c'tait du vent?

----------


## Jipt

> c'tait du vent?


De la poudre aux yeux, pour faire croire qu'on fait quelque chose car, c'est bien connu, les scientifiques ont besoin de temps pour trouver et certifier des trucs et pendant ce temps, les industriels produisent de plus en plus de berlines de plus en plus grosses et de plus en plus noires, pour s'en mettre de plus en plus dans les poches.

 croire qu'on cherche  aller au casse-gueule...

Faudrait fusiller tout a, encore une fois, au nom de la lgitime dfense, car ils vont tous nous faire disparatre.

----------


## MABROUKI

> Jipt
> Faudrait fusiller tout a, encore une fois, au nom de la lgitime dfense, car ils vont tous nous faire disparatre


Encore faut-il avoir les moyens,ce n'est pas vident ...
Concernant le climat qui fout le camp ,la plupart des politiciens dans le monde s'en lavent les mains ,tant donn que c'est dans 1000 ans  et quaprs moi le dluge !!!
Seul l'oncle Donald  ma connaissance est sincre & courageux car il l'a proclam publiquement !!!
Etant donn que  lchelle climatique (et non mtorologique)qui se chiffre en milliers sinon millions d'annes   ,nos chances de survie ou de disparition complte tiennent  un fil : choc avec un mtorite, changement inclinaison de l'axe de la terre !!!

----------


## halaster08

> Etant donn que  lchelle climatique (et non mtorologique)qui se chiffre en milliers sinon millions d'annes   ,nos chances de survie ou de disparition complte tiennent  un fil : choc avec un mtorite, changement inclinaison de l'axe de la terre !!!


J'aime pas du tout ce genre de raisonnement:
"Etant donn que dans longtemps (mais on sait pas quand) il va peut tre nous arriver une saloperie qui va nous tuer, autant tout mettre en uvre maintenant pour tre sr qu'on meure d'une saloperie qu'on a dclench"

----------


## ymoreau

> Etant donn que  lchelle climatique (et non mtorologique)qui se chiffre en milliers sinon millions d'annes   ,nos chances de survie ou de disparition complte tiennent  un fil : choc avec un mtorite, changement inclinaison de l'axe de la terre !!!


En fait, le drglement climatique est actuellement un danger plus grand que les catastrophes naturelles cosmiques (entendu dans la srie Cosmos).
Bien sr la fin du monde n'est pas une science exacte  ::aie::  mais si on regarde les dangers estims, a vient principalement de l'humanit elle-mme et pas d'une malchance dans les vnements astrophysiques.

http://www.bbc.com/future/story/2017...-as-we-know-it
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Global...isk#Likelihood

----------


## MABROUKI

> ymoreau
> En fait, le drglement climatique est actuellement un danger plus grand que les catastrophes naturelles cosmiques (entendu dans la srie Cosmos).


Mais les donnes utilises par les prtendus climatologues ne sont pas des donnes climatologiques(millions d'annes) mais mtorologiques  fort rduites (centaines d'annes ,pour tre plus precis 2 derniers sicles)..
On n'a mme pas de donnes sur le climat de l'empire romain,la Grce antique,lgypte pharaonique ou l'empire Perse ,tout au plus des descriptions littraires dont on extrapole "audacieusement" que le climat dans les contres connues ressemble  l'actuel climat,chose dont je ne suis gure convaincu !!!...
La question qui vient immdiatement  l'esprit : est-il justifi d'utiliser les donnes d'hier(mtorologiques) pour predire les donnes qui prvaleront dans  500 ans !!!
Sans compter qu'une extrapolation n'est pas toujours ralisable !!!

----------


## ddoumeche

> Sans connatre le fin mot de l'histoire, une censure volontaire ne serait pas tonnante quand on connat les agissements de facebook pour traficoter/vendre nos donnes afin d'tre exploites dans tous les domaines y compris dans le but d'influencer l'opinion publique. Le cours de l'action facebook s'est effondr de 22% en une seule sance la semaine dernire, rien  voir avec l'affaire macron-benalla mais il y a dj eu trop de scandales  rptition et les gens perdent confiance.


C'est peut-tre li aux Twists de Donald Trump concernant facebook, lui qui est dj en bisbille avec les grands mainestrimes. Car le contrle des grands rseaux socialistes sociaux par ses ouailles est de la plus haute importance pour lui assurer sa rlection. Les forces du mal uvrent donc sans doute en sous main pour frapper lesdits rseaux l o cela fait mal, au portefeuille.




> Non mais le rchauffement climatique, va falloir passer  autre chose maintenant... Il faut juste attendre l'invitable...
> Quand tu vois les experts, les annonces.... En 2100, la Terre qu'on a connu n'existera dj plus, notre espce sera entrain de crever...


J'attends de voir mais l'histoire climatique nous dit que dans 1000 ans, nous serons tre dans une re glaciaire et donc nos descendants crveront de faim par manque de rcoltes  ::calim2::  
Heureusement, il a fait plus chaud ces dernier temps que cet hivers.
Vu sur franceinfo ce weekend, un journaliste nous faisant son petit reportage sur les pseudos journaux publiant des tudes scientifiques sans revue de pairs, et concluant en incluant les climatos-sceptiques dans le lot. Qu'est ce que l'tat ne ferait pas pour vendre sa taxe CO.




> Etant donn que  lchelle climatique (et non mtorologique)qui se chiffre en milliers sinon millions d'annes, nos chances de survie ou de disparition complte tiennent  un fil : choc avec un mtorite, changement inclinaison de l'axe de la terre !!!


Sans compter les pidmies de typhus, les invasions de criquets ou d'extra terrestres des temps passs, du pass simple de l'imparfait mme.

----------


## Invit

> *J'attends de voir* mais l'histoire climatique nous dit que dans 1000 ans, nous serons tre dans une re glaciaire et donc nos descendants crveront de faim par manque de rcoltes  
> Heureusement, il a fait plus chaud ces dernier temps que cet hivers.


Tu seras plus l pour le voir, c'est bien pour a que l'tre humain est dans sa grande majorit un put*** d'goste car on en a rien  faire des gnrations futures...  ::):

----------


## virginieh

Puis si les prvisions sur les effets du rchauffement climatique sont aussi mauvais pour l'espce humaine que prvu d'ici moins de 100 ans, savoir que dans 1000 ans il y aurait une re glacire a fera une belle jambe.

----------


## ddoumeche

> Tu seras plus l pour le voir, c'est bien pour a que l'tre humain est dans sa grande majorit un put*** d'goste car on en a rien  faire des gnrations futures...


ts ts, calembredaines. Le CO fait pousser des forts que nos lointains anctres couperont pour se chauffer pendant les rudes hivers, malgr l'opposition des cologistes qui dmontreront mordicus que le dboisement contribue au refroidissement climatique.
Croire que l'on peut lutter contre un phnomne naturel mettant en oeuvre des forces titanesques avec des vlos lectriques, et des taxes pour subventionner derrire la construction de centrales  charbon allemandes, chinoises et indiennes (1800 en construction dans le monde), c'est le grand bond en avant mais ce n'est ni scientifique ni avis. Mme si cela fait pousser les arbres pour les gnrations futures.
Sinon on peut toujours dpenser 89.000 milliards de $ d'ici 2030 pour "lutter" contre le rchauffement climatique selon les estimations de la banque mondiale, pour ralentir la hausse globale de temprature de 0.01c. Mais il y peut-tre mieux  faire de cet argent.




> Puis si les prvisions sur les effets du rchauffement climatique sont aussi mauvais pour l'espce humaine que prvu d'ici moins de 100 ans, savoir que dans 1000 ans il y aurait une re glacire a fera une belle jambe.


Et que se sera-t'il pass dans 100 ans ? et bien nous ferons sans doute pousser des fraises  Lige et de la vigne en Normandie comme au moyen-ge, nous aurons peut-tre une augmentation de quelques cm du niveau des mers (coefficient de dilatation de l'eau) mais  part cela il ne faut pas s'attendre  de gros changements.
Et il y aura toujours du chocolat.

----------


## Invit

Ah en fait tu penses comme Trump que c'est un hoax des chinois ?  ::aie::

----------


## virginieh

> Et que se sera-t'il pass dans 100 ans ? et bien nous ferons sans doute pousser des fraises  Lige et de la vigne en Normandie comme au moyen-ge, nous aurons peut-tre une augmentation de quelques cm du niveau des mers (coefficient de dilatation de l'eau) mais  part cela il ne faut pas s'attendre  de gros changements.
> Et il y aura toujours du chocolat.


Une augmentation de quelques centimetres du niveau des mers a peut provoquer pas mal de dgats en France vu le nombre de rgions cotires.
Le drglement climatique c'est aussi une augmentation du nombre de tempetes, de scheresses, d'innondations.
On aura pas le mme climat juste un peu plus chaud.

Et sortir une affirmation en citant en source un article qui dit exactement le contraire, faut oser.

----------


## ymoreau

> Et sortir une affirmation en citant en source un article qui dit exactement le contraire, faut oser.


Si on ne connaissait pas le personnage on pourrait directement penser qu'il s'agit d'un sarcasme  ::aie::

----------


## ddoumeche

> Ah en fait tu penses comme Trump que c'est un hoax des chinois ?


Je ne pense pas que les chinois y aient quelque chose  voir, mais ils profitent bien du phnomne. Que Trump fasse dans l'outrance pour mobiliser son lectorat, c'est de bonne guerre.
Que Margaret Thatcher ait eu besoin de promouvoir l'nergie nuclaire pour lutter contre ses mineurs de charbon et ai subventionn la recherche climatique, par contre  :;): 

Le sensationnalisme mtorologique existe depuis la nuit des temps: j'ai des coupures de presse du NYT des annes 60 parlant du consensus scientifique sur le refroidissement climatique et du risque de voir New York finir sous la glace en l'an 2000.




> Une augmentation de quelques centimetres du niveau des mers a peut provoquer pas mal de dgats en France vu le nombre de rgions cotires.
> Le drglement climatique c'est aussi une augmentation du nombre de temptes, de scheresses, dinondations.
> On aura pas le mme climat juste un peu plus chaud.
> 
> Et sortir une affirmation en citant en source un article qui dit exactement le contraire, faut oser.


Dj je doute que la monte des eaux change grand chose par rapport  l'rosion naturelle : on nous sort souvent le cas d'un immeuble  Soulac sur mer menac par les temptes du changement climatique.
Sauf que ledit immeuble, horriblement moche, a t construit dans les annes 70 beaucoup trop prt des ctes, sur du sable, et avec une autorisation prfectorale plus que douteuse. Ce qui nourrissait les discussions des autochtones. Esprons que cette horreur soit vite dtruite, mais en attendant les propritaires esprent sans doute que l'tat dclare l'tat de catastrophe naturelle pour se faire rembourser par les assurances.

Quand  cette rgion, sa gographie a toujours chang au court des ges, vu que c'est du sable  perte de vue. Jusqu'au XIXme, ce n'tait que des marais.

Parlons de la monte des eaux  l'aide d'un instrument pdagogique : http://flood.firetree.net/ . Pour commencer  avoir une diffrence notable, le niveau de la mer devrait gagner 3 mtres, autrement dit nous ne sommes pas prt de voir cela de sitt.


Qu'il y ai plus de temptes en France est discutable, en tout cas Mto France est d'un avis contraire. Et encore faut-il voir ce qu'on entend par tempte, vu que par exemple les ouragans tropicaux les plus meurtriers eurent lieu dans la dcennie 1780.
Qu'il y ai plus de scheresses par endroits et en mme temps des hivers moins rudes, c'est normal et correspond  l'augmentation de la temprature moyenne.
Quand aux inondations, elles seraient sans doute moins frquentes si on arrtait cette mode de labourer dans le sens de la pente et de poser des drains (d'ailleurs ici, ils sont retir, mieux vaut tard que jamais).

Oui je cite un article de sud-ouest pour montrer  quel point le journalisme est devenu comique, et pour affter l'esprit critique contre les faqueniouses. Crois-tu vraiment qu'il n'y aura plus de chocolat dans un sicle ?

----------


## Jipt

> Parlons de la monte des eaux  l'aide d'un instrument pdagogique : http://flood.firetree.net/ . Pour commencer  avoir une diffrence notable, le niveau de la mer devrait gagner 3 mtres, autrement dit nous ne sommes pas prt de voir cela de sitt.


Oui, enfin, je connais un endroit pas loin de chez moi, il y a vingt ans il y avait des poteaux plants au bord d'un tang, j'ai un excellent souvenir d'y avoir pos mes fesses et les pieds au sec et maintenant, c'est juste impossible, l'tang en relation avec la mer est tellement mont qu'il est impossible d'atteindre les poteaux  pied sec.
Je l'ai vu je l'ai vcu.

Et on ne compte plus les gens qui t'expliquent que o que ce soit, oui, la plage se rduit.
Alors bon, on peut jouer  l'autruche, parier sur un rchauffement suivi d'un refroidissement ou pas, en attendant, je n'avais jamais connu les chaleurs qu'on vit en ce moment...
Chaleurs qui vont acclrer la fonte des glaces, qui va acclrer la monte des mers.

Et le plus ennuyeux, c'est les scientifiques qui t'expliquent qu'ils reconnaissent s'tre tromps au dbut de leurs "prdictions", car les consquences se produisent plus rapidement que prvu. Et comme a fait boule de neige, je te/vous laisse tirer les conclusions qui s'imposent et qui nous pendent au nez...

----------


## ddoumeche

> Oui, enfin, je connais un endroit pas loin de chez moi, il y a vingt ans il y avait des poteaux plants au bord d'un tang, j'ai un excellent souvenir d'y avoir pos mes fesses et les pieds au sec et maintenant, c'est juste impossible, l'tang en relation avec la mer est tellement mont qu'il est impossible d'atteindre les poteaux  pied sec.
> Je l'ai vu je l'ai vcu.


Je ne doute pas de tes observations, mais selon les margraphes, le niveau de la mer a gagn 30cm en 300 ans au niveau de Brest. Donc la cause en est peut-tre un autre phnomnes comme l'rosion naturelle, l'envasement, une forte mare ou de fortes pluies lors de ta dernire visite, la pose de drains dans les champs qui amnent quantit d'eau de pluie, les gosses vandalisant les poteaux ... ou une combinaison de ces diffrents facteurs.
La premire question  se poser devrait donc tre "est-ce que le niveau des ocans monte prs de mon tang" et de trancher la chose en consultant les archives des margraphes.




> Et on ne compte plus les gens qui t'expliquent que o que ce soit, oui, la plage se rduit.
> Alors bon, on peut jouer  l'autruche, parier sur un rchauffement suivi d'un refroidissement ou pas, en attendant, je n'avais jamais connu les chaleurs qu'on vit en ce moment...
> Chaleurs qui vont acclrer la fonte des glaces, qui va acclrer la monte des mers.


Oui les plages se rduisent, car elles rsistent mal  l'rosion naturelle. C'est pourquoi les bunkers ont maintenant les pieds dans l'eau, pas parce que le niveau des ocans aurait augment jusqu' les submerger ou que la chaleur fait s'vaporer les plages.
Mais ce n'est pas nouveau et ne nous proccupe que parce qu'on a invent les bains de mer. Luxe de pays riche, personne ne s'inquitait de l'rosion au XIXme sicle ... surtout qu'on ne construisait pas sur du sable.

Tu dois tre bien jeune, ou alors tu vieillis. J'ai en mmoire de nombreuses canicules pires que celles-ci, o on ne pouvait pas sortir de chez soi. Et mme si les tempratures moyennes ont lgrement augmente, on est encore loin des records de temprature de 40,4 C  Paris en ... 1947 et de 44c  Toulouse en 1923  ::zoubi:: 
Ceci dit, les mtorologistes sont arrivs  un consensus : il fait plus chaud en t.




> Et le plus ennuyeux, c'est les scientifiques qui t'expliquent qu'ils reconnaissent s'tre tromps au dbut de leurs "prdictions", car les consquences se produisent plus rapidement que prvu. Et comme a fait boule de neige, je te/vous laisse tirer les conclusions qui s'imposent et qui nous pendent au nez...


Pas du tout. LHimalaya qui aurait du disparatre selon les rapports tout  fait officiel du Giec et de son prsident, est toujours bel et bien l. Et quand le mme type annonce sur les ondes qu'il fera bientt 55c dans l'est de la France, soit une temprature gyptienne, on est en droit de se demander s'il prend les gens pour des cons.

Au pire, le peuple alsacien importera de la pierre de Caen afin de transformer les terrils en pyramides pour y enterrer ses grands rois. Et je m'engage solennellement  offrir des ombrelles  cocktail  chaque franais pour m'tre tromp. Fait en pur bois de palmier de Caen.

----------


## benjani13

Pour revenir aux Macroneries :
http://www.lefigaro.fr/politique/201...du-1er-mai.php

O l'on apprend que Vincent Crase etait bien arm lors de la manifestation du 1er mai. Le pistolet appartient  LREM. Deux autres pistolets ont t decouvert chez LREM. Aucune de ces 3 armes n'est dclares.

Donc le parti LREM a achet des armes en dehors de tout circuit lgale, ca fait peur...

----------


## virginieh

> Pour revenir aux Macroneries :
> http://www.lefigaro.fr/politique/201...du-1er-mai.php
> 
> O l'on apprend que Vincent Crase etait bien arm lors de la manifestation du 1er mai. Le pistolet appartient  LREM. Deux autres pistolets ont t decouvert chez LREM. Aucune de ces 3 armes n'est dclares.
> 
> Donc le parti LREM a achet des armes en dehors de tout circuit lgale, ca fait peur...


La loi c'est eux

----------


## Jon Shannow

> La loi c'est eux


Et a fait peur !

----------


## mm_71

> Et a fait peur !


a peut aussi faire gerber...

----------


## fredoche

C'est tard pour rpondre, mais vacances obligent



> Voyons, tu ne vas pointer un zonard au risque de le tuer. Au pire, tu le bastonnes  coup de chaise ou le menace avec une bouteille casse.
> J'ai toujours un couteau sur moi et sa seule utilisation a t pour ouvrir les bouteilles. Car tu n'as pas le temps de l'ouvrir en cas d'urgence.


Mon couteau me sert surtout pour bouffer : couper du sauc, du chvre, des conneries de ce genre. Au jardin aussi
Une fois visite de la tour Eiffel en famille, les vigiles voulaient que je m'en dbarrasse sans espoir de le rcuprer. Un truc que j'ai dans la poche depuis 30 ans. Je leur dis "bon dieu mais c'est un Laguiole, c'est pas un couteau de commando". J'ai t oblig de le planquer au pied des balustrades anti-meutes, o je l'ai retrouv une heure aprs. J'aurai eu le temps de planter facile 30-40 personnes en faisant la queue avant de passer les portiques. C'est con quand mme non ?
Enfin j'imagine que les flics auraient ragi avant, mais bon si j'gorge proprement  ::aie:: 

Je racontais a surtout pour tmoigner de la peur apprise, intgre par mes collgues et amis parisiens et banlieusards, ce que j'ai trouv trange. Mais c'est peut tre justifi.
Effectivement c'tait un vrai zonard, mais on tait encore le matin, donc il tait j'imagine pas trop attaqu par les dopes en tout genre. Mais je l'ai trouv louche quand mme, il  a train un moment  me mater.




> Les Quoc Pham sont surtout trs confortables et assez souples, cela permet de courir vite & le confort permet de penser sereinement toute la journe. Mais n'importe quelle bonne paire de chaussures (italiennes) de cycliste aura le mme effet.
> Tout cela apporte un plus  la survie, la coquetterie est secondaire mais joue un rle non ngligeable dans l'estime de soi et la sduction.


J'ai trouv a honntement trs joli  :;): 
Je me suis pay une paire de sneakers australian footwear il y a 2 ans  Maastricht, sold pour rien ou presque par rapport aux prix franais.
Elles rpondent bien  la description que tu viens de faire, toutes les qualits nonces  ::D: 

Je me demande si les semelles des chaussures de cyclistes ne sont pas un peu troites  :8-):

----------


## benjani13

Autres infos:
- une nouvelle photo sortie o l'on voit les Monsieurs Benalla et Crase procder  une nime arrestation plusieurs heures avant la scne de la contrescarpe:
https://mobile.twitter.com/MFrippon/...681088/photo/1

D'une part a dmonte encore une fois la version de Benalla du craquage ponctuel. Bref, les deux comprent ont pass la journe  courrir aprs les manifestants. De plus, apres le pistolet, cette fois on voit Crase avec une matraque telescopique dans la main. Apparemment le petit Vincent avait eu la panoplie complte du CRS pour Nol.

- Une source indique que Benalla s'est point a l'assembl durant sa "mise  pied". Cela est dmontr par l'historique de son badge.
http://www.lefigaro.fr/politique/le-...suspension.php

On se demande ce qu'il est venu faire. De plus cela contredit les paroles de son avocat (bon qu'il avait lui mme contredit)

----------


## fredoche

> Et que se sera-t'il pass dans 100 ans ? et bien nous ferons sans doute pousser des fraises  Lige et de la vigne en Normandie comme au moyen-ge, nous aurons peut-tre une augmentation de quelques cm du niveau des mers (coefficient de dilatation de l'eau) mais  part cela il ne faut pas s'attendre  de gros changements.
> Et il y aura toujours du chocolat.


Les fraises poussent sans problme  Lige. 
Mon dernier voyage blablacar m'a pos  Namur, j'ai gout la fraise de Wpion, bien meilleure que n'importe quelle espagnole: 
https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fraise_de_W%C3%A9pion
Vendue au bord de la Meuse comme sur la Nationale 6

Bon pour l'environnement parait-il blablacar, pour mon portefeuille aussi et a me repose, et plein de rencontres sympas. 

On fait aussi du vin  Lige. Pas envie de gouter, je suis bourguignon quand mme. 
On fait du vin partout o il  y a des curs, sang du christ oblige... Entretenir la(le) foi(e)...

Et il y a des jardins exotiques en Normandie, grce au gulf stream

----------


## fredoche

> Et on ne compte plus les gens qui t'expliquent que o que ce soit, oui, la plage se rduit.
> Alors bon, on peut jouer  l'autruche, parier sur un rchauffement suivi d'un refroidissement ou pas, en attendant, je n'avais jamais connu les chaleurs qu'on vit en ce moment...
> Chaleurs qui vont acclrer la fonte des glaces, qui va acclrer la monte des mers.
> 
> Et le plus ennuyeux, c'est les scientifiques qui t'expliquent qu'ils reconnaissent s'tre tromps au dbut de leurs "prdictions", car les consquences se produisent plus rapidement que prvu. Et comme a fait boule de neige, je te/vous laisse tirer les conclusions qui s'imposent et qui nous pendent au nez...


Je plussoie videmment  ::calim2:: 
Cependant pour les plages les explications sont potentiellement autres : barrages sur tous fleuves et rivires qui empchent les limons et sables de parvenir aux mers et ocans, alors que ces mmes barrages s'ensablent
Btonisation  outrance des littoraux, et destruction de l'cosystme originel avec cordon dunaire et fort ou pinde en arrire-plan. 

tiens pour l'occase... n'aurais-tu pas d crire :



> car les consquences se produisent plus rapidement que prvu*es*


?

----------


## ddoumeche

> Mon couteau me sert surtout pour bouffer : couper du sauc, du chvre, des conneries de ce genre. Au jardin aussi
> Une fois visite de la tour Eiffel en famille, les vigiles voulaient que je m'en dbarrasse sans espoir de le rcuprer. Un truc que j'ai dans la poche depuis 30 ans. Je leur dis "bon dieu mais c'est un Laguiole, c'est pas un couteau de commando". J'ai t oblig de le planquer au pied des balustrades anti-meutes, o je l'ai retrouv une heure aprs. J'aurai eu le temps de planter facile 30-40 personnes en faisant la queue avant de passer les portiques. C'est con quand mme non ?
> Enfin j'imagine que les flics auraient ragi avant, mais bon si j'gorge proprement


Il y a deux ans, tu aurais eu tout le temps pour faire les gros titres mme avec un opinel, vu que nos chers pandores dambulaient avec des chargeurs emballs dans du plastique thermoform. Autrement dit, Vigipiraterie ne servait  rien.
La prochaine fois, portes un cusson police et une carte d'adhrent La Racaille En Marche, et on te laissera passer.




> Je racontais a surtout pour tmoigner de la peur apprise, intgre par mes collgues et amis parisiens et banlieusards, ce que j'ai trouv trange. Mais c'est peut tre justifi.
> (...)
> Je me suis pay une paire de sneakers australian footwear il y a 2 ans  Maastricht, sold pour rien ou presque par rapport aux prix franais.
> Elles rpondent bien  la description que tu viens de faire, toutes les qualits nonces


Je pense que les chaussures de cyclistes sont moins durables mais plus confortables. C'est une question de gout et de style.




> Les fraises poussent sans problme  Lige.


Tiens, c'est nouveau. Depuis quand ?




> Bon pour l'environnement parait-il blablacar, pour mon portefeuille aussi et a me repose, et plein de rencontres sympas.


Pour lenvironnement je ne sais pas mais pour les conomie d'nergie donc la balance commerciale peut-tre. Ce n'est jamais que de l'auto stop sauf qu'on sait  qui on a affaire: on prend des gens trs sympathiques parfois en auto stop, mais aussi des dingues. Heureusement un couteau de chasse est scotch sur le sige conducteur.

----------


## Jipt

> Cependant pour les plages les explications sont potentiellement autres : barrages sur tous fleuves et rivires qui empchent les limons et sables de parvenir aux mers et ocans, alors que ces mmes barrages s'ensablent


C'est pas faux.
Il y a tellement de choses interconnectes, interdpendantes, qu'il est difficile de trouver la vraie cause  ce qui se passe.
En attendant, sur 20 ans, je me suis bien rendu compte que les poteaux devenaient de mois en moins accessibles, jusqu' ne plus les tre du tout.




> tiens pour l'occase... n'aurais-tu pas d crire :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				car les consquences se produisent plus rapidement que prvu*es*
> 
> 
> ?


 ::nono:: 
Lecture, 4e exemple, c'est exactement ce que tu signales.

----------


## MiaowZedong

> Pour revenir aux Macroneries :
> http://www.lefigaro.fr/politique/201...du-1er-mai.php
> 
> O l'on apprend que Vincent Crase etait bien arm lors de la manifestation du 1er mai. Le pistolet appartient  LREM. Deux autres pistolets ont t decouvert chez LREM. Aucune de ces 3 armes n'est dclares.
> 
> Donc le parti LREM a achet des armes en dehors de tout circuit lgale, ca fait peur...


Je crois moyen au fait qu'ils aient achet leurs armes au march noir. Je pense surtout que personne n'a os leur imposer les dmarches lgales, alors ils ne s'en sont pas donn la peine.

Dites, il n'y a pas une procdure pour interdire les mouvements qui s'arment en toute illgalit? Je dis a, je dis rien....

----------


## r0d

Bien le bonjour, amis cartsiens et amies cartsiennes,

je passais dans le coin dans le but d'examiner l'impact de l'actualit politique sur le microcosme rudit de cette bonne vieille communaut de dveloppeurs.
J'ai lu. Puis je me suis dit que ce serait malpoli de partir sans laisser un mot.

Avant de me lancer dans une entreprise qui ne m'autorist plus, faute de temps,  participer  ces folles discussions, j'ai laiss un dernier message qui, en mon cur, sonne aujourd'hui comme un manifeste. Il s'agit de celui-ci.

Dans ce texte, je proposais l'hypothse de la _socit du signal_ (clien d'il  Debord tout a). Et cette ide, je me la suis reprise rcemment sur le museau, comme un boomerang factieux, en lisant La Technique ou l'Enjeu du sicle, de J. Ellul. Dans ce bouquin, ce gnial sociologue explique que la technique, utilise sans conscience (au sens rabelaisien), transforme nos aptitudes de rsolution de problmes (rflexion/actif) en simple capacit de ragir  un stimulus (rflexe/passif). Bon, je ne parviens pas  faire plus clair, mais rsumer une uvre de cet acabit en deux lignes est utopique. Mon but est juste d'attiser votre curiosit.

D'ailleurs saviez-vous (fun fact) que le cerveau de Nanderthal tait plus volumineux que celui de Sapiens ?

Bref, une socit du signal dans laquelle les citoyens ragissent par rflexe  des stimuli basiques. Voil un parallaxe qui me semble fonctionner.

Les mdias n'ont plus grand chose  se mettre sous la dent aprs le mondial. Scoop ! L'tat utilise des procds mafieux ! Un bouc missaire qui a la tte du salopard, une opposition qui perds les eaux : les ingrdients sont d'une qualit acceptable, a prend. Motions de censure, discours exalts, taches sur les oripeaux immaculs de nos monarques. Trs bon tout a, a fait des ventes et du clic.

Les rapports sortent et se ressemblent (prenez celui-ci par exemple, ou celui-l), nous savons que la police tue et que l'tat est une mafia, mais quelques sourires de souverains  la denture parfaite, quelques discours aussi ronflants que creux, un vnement sportif et une baston entre rappeurs, et a passe. Quatre exemples (sourire hollywoodien, discours creux, vnement sportif, fait divers), quatre types de signaux, quatre stimuli. L'homo conomicus, devant son cran, ragit par rflexe, puis va secouer la gamelle du chien pour voir si a le fait toujours saliver (le chien).

Et pendant ce temps, le climat part en couille. On s'en inquite un peu parce que tout de mme mam' Denise, a fait trois ans d'affile que l't est le plus chaud jamais enregistr, c'est bizarre comme concidence 'trouvez p ? Les derniers rsultats ne laissent aucun doute (check), et que ce n'est pas dans 100 ans, ni mme dans 10 ans, que a va commencer  partir svrement en vrille. Mais septembre arrive, la rentre tout a, on va pouvoir se recentrer sur les choses srieuses et ainsi retrouver nos sries favorites. Et mme si par un quelconque miracle on parvenait  redresser la barre maintenant, l'cosystme a pris tellement cher qu'on va s'en prendre plein la mouille de toutes faons (check).

Voil o j'en suis. Maintenant, laissez-moi remonter dans mon arbre, et observer cet animal si particulier qui est en train de dauto-dtruire. trange animal. Peut-tre le seul capable d'empathie, ce qui le rend si grand, mais galement peut-tre le seul incapable de vivre en harmonie avec son environnement. Encore un souci de la technique. Salet de technique... j'en suis presque  me demander,  sacrilge ultime, si je ne devrais pas me plonger dans Heidegger...

----------


## Jipt

Ah, r0d le retour !

Bienvenue parmi nous, tu nous manquais. D'un autre ct, je ne t'en veux pas d'aller voir ailleurs comment a se passe, et j'aimerais bien pouvoir faire pareil, aller voir sur une autre plante parce qu'ici c'est moyen...




> Et pendant ce temps, le climat part en couille.


Mais on prche dans le dsert, nous sommes les empcheurs de jouir en rond.

Allez, une bonne nouvelle : depuis fin juin Bombay a dcid d'interdire le plastique, tout le plastique,  partir de maintenant tout de suite et avec des amendes dmentes pour ceux qui se feront pcho  contrevenir. 

Alors oui, manif des gugusses concerns ("nos emplois ! nos emplois !" Au premier degr,  court terme et sans rflchir trop loin, on ne peut pas leur donner tort. Mais...), en attendant voil une municipalit qui en a dans le calbut', nan ?
Pas comme nos nazes en grosses limousines bien noires.
Tapez _Bombay plastique_, c'est spectaculaire.




> Mais septembre arrive, la rentre tout a, on va pouvoir se recentrer sur les choses srieuses et ainsi retrouver nos sries favorites.


Je te rassure, pendant l't les sries continuent.

----------


## fredoche

> Il y a deux ans, tu aurais eu tout le temps pour faire les gros titres mme avec un opinel, vu que nos chers pandores dambulaient avec des chargeurs emballs dans du plastique thermoform. Autrement dit, Vigipiraterie ne servait  rien.



Je vais rgulirement  paris depuis 2003. J'ai toujours vu des militaires  la gare de Lyon. Des chasseurs alpins, je me suis toujours demand  quoi a sert de former des chamois pour les faire paitre dans des gares.
Juste  entretenir un climat de peur mais bon.

Violence culturelle, flicaille culturelle, peur culturelle, je ne me sens plus franais que par les lumires du pass parfois.





> Tiens, c'est nouveau. Depuis quand ?


Aucune ide
Probablement des millnaires

C'est une ville avec une histoire, trs tonnante  beaucoup d'gards.
Elle est une des rares villes  possder la lgion d'honneur, comme Chalon et Tournus cela dit. Salma Hayek aussi, on comprend pourquoi  ::zoubi:: 
Trs franaise, on y fte le 14 juillet, il y a une place de la rpublique franaise, et les gens clbrent Mlenchon et le front de gauche ou la France insoumise, tout en lisant des socialistes corrompus jusqu' la moelle. Ca doit tre dans l'ADN du PS d'ailleurs, ici et ailleurs.
Donc une ville toute en contrastes, moche  en crever  certains gards, et o tu trouve des quartiers, entre hors-chateau et pierreuse, ou la rpublique libre d'outre-meuse, adorables, avec des gens adorables.

Il y a un truc que tu ne trouves gure ailleurs, la _ferme de la vache_, une ferme de plusieurs hectares en plein centre, sur les coteaux. Je suis sur que la plupart des ligeois ne la connaissent pas, les belges encore moins.
Sinon le climat de la province est plutt bon. En ce moment tout est grill aux alentours de Lige, bien plus qu'en Bresse qui reste mouille mme en plein t  ::mrgreen:: 
Je connais des maraichers bio sur les hauteurs de Poulseur qui prtendent avoir le mme climat qu' Dijon, que je connais bien. Perso j'estime le dcalage saisonnier entre 2 et 3 semaines entre mon domicile et celui de ma compagne. Donc pour les fraises, aucun problme.
Lige me fait parfois penser  Grenoble avec son cot cuvette, pige  calories.

Les pays-bas, qui sont des champions de l'agronomie, sont de trs gros producteurs de fraises, et de vrais concurrents des Franais pour les productions animales sur les marchs internationaux.
regarde ici, 2e graphique, tu verras les pays bas devant et les belges juste derrire les franais pour la fraise : 
https://www.fraiselabelrouge.fr/la-fraise-en-chiffres/




> Il y a tellement de choses interconnectes, interdpendantes, qu'il est difficile de trouver la vraie cause  ce qui se passe.


Il n'y a pas de vraie cause au singulier puisque tout est systmique, qu'on le veuille ou non.



> Bien le bonjour, amis cartsiens et amies cartsiennes,


salut r0d



> D'ailleurs saviez-vous (fun fact) que le cerveau de Nanderthal tait plus volumineux que celui de Sapiens ?


Oui, mais il parait que ce n'est pas la taille qui compte  :;):  mais la faon dont on s'en sert.
Enfin cela tant je connais certaines personnes qui disent plus ou moins ouvertement le contraire, surtout si tu sais t'en servir

Et d'autres qui mesurent, ici des volumes, l des QI, dautres des primtres et des longueurs.
cela tient  du stimulus ou bien tu poses une vraie question ?




> trange animal. Peut-tre le seul capable d'empathie, ce qui le rend si grand, mais galement peut-tre le seul incapable de vivre en harmonie avec son environnement.


C'est une volution rcente qui se rpand probablement comme une peste  partir d'un foyer dit "occidental".
L'harmonie avec son environnement tait et est un impratif absolu pour l'tre humain, c'est ce qui lui a permis d'occuper tous les habitats possibles, sans exception

Il y a une forme d'intelligence trs sensible, ou sensuelle, enfin base sur les sens, ayant trait  l'hmisphre droit, sans aucune question  de volume mais simplement de "disposition". Tu peux aussi voir les choses autrement sans t'abreuver de tous ces penseurs qui coupent les cheveux en 4.
Et trouver l'harmonie, qui sait ?

----------


## Jipt

> L'harmonie avec son environnement tait et est un impratif absolu pour l'tre humain, c'est ce qui lui a permis d'occuper tous les habitats possibles, sans exception.


Pas trop envie d'tre en harmonie avec a :



Alors pour rester dans le titre, qu'est-ce qu'elle attend, la clique macronienne, pour montrer qu'elle en a des plus grosses qu' Bombay ?
Et en profiter, au passage, pour prendre le virage vers un monde meilleur (et, non, je n'ai pas dit "Le meilleur des mondes"  ::mrgreen:: )...

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Lecture, 4e exemple, c'est exactement ce que tu signales.


@fredoche)  ::mouarf::  Essaie encore, petit Scarabe...

----------


## r0d

> Et d'autres qui mesurent, ici des volumes, l des QI, dautres des primtres et des longueurs.
> cela tient  du stimulus ou bien tu poses une vraie question ?


C'tait une question qui n'attendait pas vraiment de rponse. C'tait juste une faon de dire que l'intelligence peut prendre plusieurs formes, et que les formes modernes de la pense ne sont pas forcment les meilleures (esprit cartsien, pragmatisme, utilitarisme, consquentialisme, etc.).

----------


## el_slapper

> C'tait une question qui n'attendait pas vraiment de rponse. C'tait juste une faon de dire que l'intelligence peut prendre plusieurs formes, et que les formes modernes de la pense ne sont pas forcment les meilleures (esprit cartsien, pragmatisme, utilitarisme, consquentialisme, etc.).


En tous cas, a fait toujours autant plaisir de te mettre des +1.  :8-):

----------


## r0d

> Allez, une bonne nouvelle : depuis fin juin Bombay a dcid d'interdire le plastique [...]


Il y a beaucoup de "bonnes" nouvelles de ce genre. Mais ce sont des placebos. "Too little too late".
La seule chance qu'il nous reste consiste  changer radicalement nos modles sociaux et conomiques. Ce qui est impossible  faire en quelques annes, ni mme en quelques gnrations.

----------


## ddoumeche

> C'est pas faux.
> Il y a tellement de choses interconnectes, interdpendantes, qu'il est difficile de trouver la vraie cause  ce qui se passe.
> En attendant, sur 20 ans, je me suis bien rendu compte que les poteaux devenaient de mois en moins accessibles, jusqu' ne plus les tre du tout..


Ton histoire m'a fait penser  Venise, pose sur des pieux en bois et s'enfoncant dans la lagune  raison de 1mm par an. Si le bois de tes pieux est dense et le fond de l'tang sableux ou vaseux, il y a peut tre un phnomne identique.




> D'ailleurs saviez-vous (fun fact) que le cerveau de Nanderthal tait plus volumineux que celui de Sapiens ?


Nanderthal nous a lgu le gne MCPH1, qui augmente la taille du cerveau, en plus de son immunit et de certains troubles psychiques. Cela ne l'a pas empch de disparatre (ou d'tre assimil), Homo sapiens tant apparemment plus mobile et se reproduisant mieux. Comme quoi la stratgie du tout QI, si tant est que Nanderthal ait eu un meilleur QI, a ses limites.




> Et pendant ce temps, le climat part en couille. On s'en inquite un peu parce que tout de mme mam' Denise, a fait trois ans d'affile que l't est le plus chaud jamais enregistr, c'est bizarre comme concidence 'trouvez p ? Les derniers rsultats ne laissent aucun doute (check), et que ce n'est pas dans 100 ans, ni mme dans 10 ans, que a va commencer  partir svrement en vrille. Mais septembre arrive, la rentre tout a, on va pouvoir se recentrer sur les choses srieuses et ainsi retrouver nos sries favorites. Et mme si par un quelconque miracle on parvenait  redresser la barre maintenant, l'cosystme a pris tellement cher qu'on va s'en prendre plein la mouille de toutes faons (check).


Mais la destruction des cosystmes, la surpche et la pollution des plages de bombay n'a rien  voir avec le fait que le climat change. Si au moins vous parliez de l'augmentation des mduses. Il y a _confusance_.
Et ce ne sont pas nos usines donc nos emplois qui envoient des bouteilles en plastique sur les rives de l'Inde.




> Je vais rgulirement  paris depuis 2003. J'ai toujours vu des militaires  la gare de Lyon. Des chasseurs alpins, je me suis toujours demand  quoi a sert de former des chamois pour les faire paitre dans des gares.
> Juste  entretenir un climat de peur mais bon.


Cela sert danxiolytique pour rassurer le bourgeois de Paris, qui part ailleurs laisse la 5me colonne s'tablir au conseil constitutionnel et Htel de Bourvallais. Mais traiter l'angoisse ne traite le mal, cela rend juste nvropathe.

----------


## r0d

> Mais la destruction des cosystmes, la surpche et la pollution des plages de bombay n'a rien  voir avec le fait que le climat change.


D'un point de vue strictement systmatique (classification), ce sont des choses diffrentes effectivement.
Mais d'un point de vue politique, tout ceci est trs intimement li, car rsultant d'un mme mal: des modles sociaux et conomiques dficients.

----------


## r0d

> Comme quoi la stratgie du tout QI, si tant est que Nanderthal ait eu un meilleur QI, a ses limites.


Je n'aime pas ce terme de "stratgie". C'est juste une question de terminologie dont je cause ici hein, je vois ce que tu veux dire ne t'en fais pas.
Le problme avec ce mot, c'est qu'une stratgie implique un objectif, et un objectif implique une conscience. Or je ne crois pas que la nature, ou le Cosmos, ou quelque soit votre vision de ce truc, ne soit dou de conscience ni ne poursuive un objectif.

a me fait penser  ces rsultats tranges qu'impliquent la thorie de la relativit gnrale. Si cette thorie est avre (ce qui semble probable puisqu'elle a largement fait ses preuves), alors le temps et l'espace ne sont pas des composantes fondamentales de l'univers, mais des proprits mergentes de la masse. Pas de masse (donc pas de matire), pas de temps ni d'espace. Et la prsence de masse influence la forme que prennent l'espace et le temps (la lune ne tourne pas en cercle autour de la Terre, mais file en ligne droite dans un espace courb par la Terre).

Ce que je veux montrer ici, c'est que notre cerveau est incapable de comprendre comment fonctionne l'Univers. Nous n'avons pas les armes. Regardez les dernires avances scientifiques, elles sont obtenues par l'intermdiaire d'instruments de mesure qui utilisent des sens que nous n'avons pas, et des outils qui ont des capacit de calcul que nous n'avons pas. Et aucune de ces rcentes dcouvertes n'est intuitive pour le cerveau humain. Vous y comprenez quelque chose  l'intrication quantique ?  la matire noire ?  la gravitation quantique  boucle ? Saurez-vous m'expliquer ce qu'il y avait avant le Big Bang?

Je ne dis pas que nous devrions arrter de tenter de comprendre l'Univers, mais que puisque nous ne le comprendrons jamais vraiment, nous devrions surtout essayer de comprendre comment interagir avec lui.

----------


## fredoche

> Pas trop envie d'tre en harmonie avec a :
> 
> 
> 
> Alors pour rester dans le titre, qu'est-ce qu'elle attend, la clique macronienne, pour montrer qu'elle en a des plus grosses qu' Bombay ?
> Et en profiter, au passage, pour prendre le virage vers un monde meilleur (et, non, je n'ai pas dit "Le meilleur des mondes" )...


pas plus envie que toi

Ce manque d'harmonie est un mal moderne et me semble-t-il, _occidental_ quoique... Donc pour traduire cela autrement li  ce que certains appellent l'_histoire_

Il faut bien comprendre que l'histoire ne se rsume pas  5000 ans d'criture, et que l'adaptation  son environnement suppose une relle comprhension, une certaine harmonie, ou une harmonie certaine.

d'o ma raction 



> mais galement peut-tre le seul incapable de vivre en harmonie avec son environnement


qui est une gnralit qui traduit fort bien la situation actuelle, mais ne s'applique pas  l'espce dans son ensemble et son histoire, celle qui englobe la prhistoire, toutes les peuplades, toutes les formes de culture, etc.

----------


## Jipt

> Ton histoire m'a fait penser  Venise, pose sur des pieux en bois et s'enfoncant dans la lagune  raison de 1mm par an. Si le bois de tes pieux est dense et le fond de l'tang sableux ou vaseux, il y a peut tre un phnomne identique.


Et la mamie de plus de 80 balais  ct de moi, avec qui j'ai un peu papot et qui me disait qu'elle tait du coin (pas moi) et que quand elle avait 20 ans, il y avait encore 100  200 m de terre devant l o nous nous trouvions maintenant, presque les pieds dans l'eau ?

Personne n'a vu ce docu en fin de journal de 20 h, rcemment sur la 2 (moins d'une semaine), concernant une le au fond des bayous de Louisiane, condamne  disparatre, ils sont en train de l'vacuer.

Alors je ne dis pas que c'est la consquence  100 % des actions de l'Homme, mais si l'Homme est capable d'aller sur la Lune ou plus loin, pourquoi n'est-il pas capable d'interdire demain les limousines noires comme Bombay interdit le plastique, mmmh ?




> Il y a beaucoup de "bonnes" nouvelles de ce genre. Mais ce sont des placebos. "Too little too late".
> La seule chance qu'il nous reste consiste  changer radicalement nos modles sociaux et conomiques. Ce qui est impossible  faire en quelques annes, ni mme en quelques gnrations.


 On sait qu'on va dans le mur, est-il ncessaire d'acclrer ? r0d, ne sois pas ngatif, il faut inverser la vapeur, ne serait-ce que pour pouvoir continuer  se regarder en face le matin dans la glace.




> Saurez-vous m'expliquer ce qu'il y avait avant le Big Bang?


Si tant est qu'il y ait eu Big Bang...




> Je ne dis pas que nous devrions arrter de tenter de comprendre l'Univers, mais que puisque nous ne le comprendrons jamais vraiment, nous devrions surtout essayer de comprendre comment interagir avec lui.


Ah comme tu l'as bien dit ! a fait des millnaires que je le rpte !




> Et ce ne sont pas *nos* usines donc *nos* emplois qui envoient des bouteilles en plastique sur les rives de l'Inde.


C'est quoi cette vision nationaliste rtrograde ?
Sous prtexte qu'il y a un trou dans la coque des _troisime classe_, les _premire_ s'en lavent les mains quitte  couler avec les autres ?
Compltement stupide !
*Une* plante, *une* humanit, *un* gros problme sur les bras, on se retrousse *tous* les manches et en avant !

----------


## fredoche

> C'tait une question qui n'attendait pas vraiment de rponse. C'tait juste une faon de dire que l'intelligence peut prendre plusieurs formes, et que les formes modernes de la pense ne sont pas forcment les meilleures (esprit cartsien, pragmatisme, utilitarisme, consquentialisme, etc.).


Alors explique nous : tu nonces un cerveau plus gros, mais une espce n'ayant pas survcu  l'homo sapiens sapiens...

Et c'est bien ce que je te souligne au cas tu ne l'aurais pas lu entre les lignes avec ma boutade un peu dplace mais qui malgr tout colle bien  ton nonc : la taille ne rend compte que de la taille en fin de compte. Et chaque mot compte, pour faire un peu de lacanisme. Ou chaque mesure n'a de sens que pour ce que l'on mesure  ::roll:: 

Compter est profondment cartsien n'est-ce pas ? comme mesurer ?

----------


## r0d

> Alors explique nous : tu nonces un cerveau plus gros, mais une espce n'ayant pas survcu  l'homo sapiens sapiens...


Je ne comprends pas ce que tu ne comprends pas.  ::aie:: 
J'ai parl de cette histoire de taille de cerveau pour dire, en quelque sorte, que nous avons tendance  nous considrer, nous le Sapiens Sapiens, comme l'espce la plus intelligente que la Terre n'ait port. Et pis, que nous, les hommes modernes, sommes plus intelligents que jamais l'Homme ne l'a t. Preuve en est notre technologie avance.
J'aime battre en brche cette faon de voir les choses. Je ne dis pas que c'est la tienne, je dis juste qu'elle est assez rpandue. Et la thorie de l'volution n'a rien  voir l-dedans, je ne comprends pas pourquoi tu l'invoques. J'ai utilis la taille du cerveau de Nanderthal parce que je trouve que c'est amusant, mais j'aurais pu taper du ct des intelligences animales qui sont parfois stupfiantes (mammifres marins, singes, oiseaux...).

----------


## fredoche

> Ce que je veux montrer ici, c'est que notre cerveau est incapable de comprendre comment fonctionne l'Univers. Nous n'avons pas les armes. Regardez les dernires avances scientifiques, elles sont obtenues par l'intermdiaire d'instruments de mesure qui utilisent des sens que nous n'avons pas, et des outils qui ont des capacit de calcul que nous n'avons pas. Et aucune de ces rcentes dcouvertes n'est intuitive pour le cerveau humain. Vous y comprenez quelque chose  l'intrication quantique ?  la matire noire ?  la gravitation quantique  boucle ? Saurez-vous m'expliquer ce qu'il y avait avant le Big Bang?
> 
> Je ne dis pas que nous devrions arrter de tenter de comprendre l'Univers, mais que puisque nous ne le comprendrons jamais vraiment, nous devrions surtout essayer de comprendre comment interagir avec lui.


Toi qui te place en tant qu'observateur des autres tres humains peut-tre devrais-tu commencer par te regarder pour essayer de te comprendre ? Juste une pichenette, j'imagine que tu es au moins un peu dans cette dmarche.

Ces questions ne me touchent plus personnellement. Elles m'taient apportes par d'autres je crois, fondamentalement cartsiennes effectivement. Ca reste toujours intressant, mais pas fondamental en ralit. Inutile ...

Et l'univers avec un grand U, avec toute cette prtention que tu sembles rcuser par ailleurs (tous les xxxismes cits) alors que tu parles d'interagir avec lui, avec le grand U ?

L'univers c'est celui dans lequel je baigne. Perso je peux ressentir des tas de choses et une certaine forme d'extase au moindre stimulus de mes sens. Ca c'est bon, vraiment bon...

Parfois la nature vient te parler, vous l'avez dj vcu a ? je veux dire vcu et ressenti ?

Mais quand tu cris des choses comme a tu passes pour un vieux hippie.
je fume plus, vraiment, promis  ::roll::

----------


## r0d

> r0d, ne sois pas ngatif, il faut inverser la vapeur, ne serait-ce que pour pouvoir continuer  se regarder en face le matin dans la glace.


Je ne suis pas ngatif, je suis dterministe. "Ni rire ni pleurer, juste comprendre" crivait Spinoza.
Une philosophie qui prend ses racines chez les stoques*, lesquels disaient, en substance : "Il est inutile de tenter d'agir sur des choses que l'on ne peut changer, alors il faut ce concentrer sur les choses sur lesquelles on peut avoir de l'influence. Or la seule chose sur laquelle nous pouvons avoir de l'influence, c'est notre propre conscience. La recherche de la vertu est le seul combat qui mrite d'tre men".
Actuellement, je suis un peu dans cet tat d'esprit. J'ai essay de changer les choses quand j'tais plus jeune, et aprs quelques annes de militantisme tendance stakhanoviste, je me suis rendu compte que je n'avais fait que donner des coups de pieds dans la mer pour la faire reculer.
Je ne baisse pas les bras. Je trie mes dchets, mon empreinte cologique est de l'ordre de grandeur d'un ketchua traditionaliste, etc. Mais la seule chose qui fera bouger les lignes ce sera lorsque la bourgeoisie commencera  tre vraiment touche. Alors s'ouvriront des opportunits et je reprendrai le combat. Mais pour l'instant, c'est peine perdue. Tant que les gens peuvent voter pour des Trump, rien ne sert de se battre.




* Pour les puristes : ok, on peut remonter encore un peu la filiation, mais dans un soucis de simplification, je ne considre ici que les tendances majeures.

----------


## fredoche

> Et la thorie de l'volution n'a rien  voir l-dedans, je ne comprends pas pourquoi tu l'invoques.


Je ne l'invoque pas du tout, c'est toi qui y fait rfrence avec ces mots.
De plus a supposerait que l'un est l'volution de l'autre ?

Non je pourrais aller jusqu' dire que certains scientifiques font le distinguo de certaines espces, celles que tu cites, qu'ils font le constat de leur disparition, qu'on essaie de donner du sens  tout a, qu'ils essaient de donner du sens  a... et quoi ?




> J'ai utilis la taille du cerveau de Nanderthal parce que je trouve que c'est amusant, mais j'aurais pu taper du ct des intelligences animales qui sont parfois stupfiantes (mammifres marins, singes, oiseaux...).


Je crois que c'est lintelligence qui est un concept dlicat, trop limitatif comme beaucoup de mots pour englober toutes les formes qu'elle peut revtir.

L'univers  ma petite chelle est dj infini, Pascal n'aurait pas dit mieux surement. C'est dj un dfi  mon _intelligence_ que d'en percevoir ou ressentir toutes ses interactions, et toute la beaut qui l'habite.

Pour moi l'intelligence est partout, y compris et trs largement dans le vgtal  :;):

----------


## mm_71

> Je ne dis pas que nous devrions arrter de tenter de comprendre l'Univers, mais que puisque nous ne le comprendrons jamais vraiment, nous devrions surtout essayer de comprendre comment interagir avec lui.


On peut interagir avec tout mais le faire avec quelque chose qu'on ne comprend pas n'aura peut-tre pas d'heureux rsultats.

----------


## ymoreau

> Et ce ne sont pas nos usines donc nos emplois qui envoient des bouteilles en plastique sur les rives de l'Inde.


La France vient pas les poser elle-mme directement, mais elle fait partie du systme qui en est responsable.
La France championne de la consommation de bouteilles en plastique

----------


## Mat.M

> Une philosophie


pour rebondir la-dessus la Philosophie celle acadmique ce n'est pas que la Morale,l'Ethique (puisque le stocisme est voqu ) voire ce qui conduit  la recherche du bohneur.
Mais aussi de manire basique la Mtaphysique puisque la Mtaphysique constitue le socle de la philo..
Si on n'est pas capable de comprendre les concepts de la Mthaphysique pas la peine de continuer dans cette matire sinon on finit par numrer des lieux communs et des choses connues ( je te rassure ce n'est pas ton cas et j'apprcie tes messages).

Je suis persuad qu'il y a un paquet d'tudiants en philo qui se cassent le nez l-dessus pour passer ne serait-ce que l'agrgation..

Il y a une majorit de gens qui confondent politique et philosophie et pour eux la philosophie c'est avoir un avis sur tout.
Quand vous m'aurez expliqu ce qu'est une monade de Leibniz ou un noumne kantien on en rediscutera  ::mrgreen:: 



> Et pis, que nous, les hommes modernes, sommes plus intelligents que jamais l'Homme ne l'a t..


 mon sens l'intelligence humaine sert essentiellement  rsoudre des problmes ; quels sont prcisment les problmes  rsoudre ?

----------


## r0d

> pour rebondir la-dessus la Philosophie celle acadmique ce n'est pas que la Morale,l'Ethique (puisque le stocisme est voqu ) voire ce qui conduit  la recherche du bohneur.
> Mais aussi de manire basique la Mtaphysique puisque la Mtaphysique constitue le socle de la philo..


Je ne vois pas les choses ainsi. Mais il faut dire que je me suis mis  philo trs tard, je suis autodidacte, donc mon approche n'est pas acadmique.
Pour moi, le socle de la philo ce sont les mathmatiques. Car de ce que l'on en sait, les premiers philosophes importants furent des mathmaticiens (Thals, Pythagore, ...).
C'est  dire qu'en fin de compte, pour moi, le socle de la philosophie c'est la structuration de la pense, donc la mthode.
C'est pour cela que des gens comme Spinoza et Kant sont si importants pour moi. Je pourrai t'expliquer ce que j'ai compris de la notion de noumne, et de phnomne, etc., parce que j'ai beaucoup lu Kant, mais ce sont des choses qui ne m'intressent pas. La mtaphysique ne m'intresse pas. Les grands concepts ne m'intressent pas. J'ignore tout des monades de Leibniz, du pli de Deleuze, ou de l'Aufhebung de Hegel.

En revanche, une philosophie pratique, comme on la retrouve chez les grecs, et chez les stociens, et les hdonistes, entre-autres, est  la base une sorte d'aide  la rflexion, puis devient ce que j'appelle une philosophie de vie. C'est donc une thique. La philosophie, selon moi, doit tre un support  la faon dont on construit notre vie. On ne peut pas prner une acse hdoniste d'un ct et travailler comme trader pour un salaire mirobolant de l'autre. On ne peut pas se positionner dans le courant de la critique de la technique (Hegel, Heiddeger, Arendt, Anders, Debord, Ellul, ...) et ne vivre sa vie qu' travers les rseaux sociaux.

Pour moi la philo n'est pas juste de l'onanisme intellectuel (a ne me gne pas en soi; chez les trotskistes on aime bien a, mais la philo c'est pas a), c'est un outil qui nous aide  avoir une vie cohrente,  limiter et accepter nos contradictions,  tre en accord avec soi mme et pourquoi pas, parfois,  faire les bons choix.

----------


## ddoumeche

> D'un point de vue strictement systmatique (classification), ce sont des choses diffrentes effectivement.
> Mais d'un point de vue politique, tout ceci est trs intimement li, car rsultant d'un mme mal: des modles sociaux et conomiques dficients.


On peut toujours discuter sur la question de savoir si les indiens jettent leur plastiques dans le Gange parce qu'il n'ont pas accs  l'eau potable ou si la gestion des dchets est d'ordre social, conomiques ou industriel.
Mais cela n'a rien  voir avec le changement climatique.




> Je n'aime pas ce terme de "stratgie". C'est juste une question de terminologie dont je cause ici hein, je vois ce que tu veux dire ne t'en fais pas.
> Le problme avec ce mot, c'est qu'une stratgie implique un objectif, et un objectif implique une conscience. Or je ne crois pas que la nature, ou le Cosmos, ou quelque soit votre vision de ce truc, ne soit dou de conscience ni ne poursuive un objectif.


Qui a dit que les espces vivantes (ce que tu appelles la nature) ne poursuivaient pas une stratgie alors qu'elles passent leur courte vie  cela : survivre et se reproduire. Elles en sont tout  fait conscientes mais ne suivent pas un modle dirigiste planifi, elles sont guids par la faim, la ncessit .. et le hasard.
Car la Vie a un grand Dessein et se sert de notre espce pour l'accomplir. En cas d'chec, elle ferait table rase comme elle l'a fait avec _homo erectus_, la pieuvre de mditerranenne tant d'ailleurs un bon candidat pour nous succder, surtout si le niveau de la mer monte de nonante-dix mtres comme le prvoit le Giec. Ne resterait  mre nature qu' injecter les bons gnes via quelques virus pour les rendre plus entreprenants (GPR10, SRY). Donc il y a bien une stratgie.

Le gne CCP (collectivisme) sera t'il transmis aux cphalopodes quand ils consommeront des mincs de vnzuliens (dj bien maigres par ailleurs) pour l'apro ? on peut se poser la question.




> Ce que je veux montrer ici, c'est que notre cerveau est incapable de comprendre comment fonctionne l'Univers. Nous n'avons pas les armes. Regardez les dernires avances scientifiques, elles sont obtenues par l'intermdiaire d'instruments de mesure qui utilisent des sens que nous n'avons pas, et des outils qui ont des capacit de calcul que nous n'avons pas. Et aucune de ces rcentes dcouvertes n'est intuitive pour le cerveau humain. Vous y comprenez quelque chose  l'intrication quantique ?  la matire noire ?  la gravitation quantique  boucle ? Saurez-vous m'expliquer ce qu'il y avait avant le Big Bang?


Tu as oubli le seul lment intressant, le paradoxe de l'observateur... auquel se heurtent les physiciens du CERN qui se demandent si les particules lmentaires observes ne sont pas le produit de leur observation, voir de leur imagination.
Quand  Stephen Hawking il affirme qu'il n'y a jamais rien eu avant le le big bang .... parce que le temps n'existait pas justement. Bref, on est en pleine faillite de l'astrophysique avec ce monsieur. 

Le stade suivant dans ta dmarche est donc de relire les vangiles.




> Et la mamie de plus de 80 balais  ct de moi, avec qui j'ai un peu papot et qui me disait qu'elle tait du coin (pas moi) et que quand elle avait 20 ans, il y avait encore 100  200 m de terre devant l o nous nous trouvions maintenant, presque les pieds dans l'eau ?
> 
> Personne n'a vu ce docu en fin de journal de 20 h, rcemment sur la 2 (moins d'une semaine), concernant une le au fond des bayous de Louisiane, condamne  disparatre, ils sont en train de l'vacuer.


Le CO est sans doute en train de faire fondre cette le, je ne vois pas d'autre explication. J'ai aussi remarqu que mon chien aboyait plus fort et plus souvent, et que la peinture de mes volets commenaient  s'cailler.




> Alors je ne dis pas que c'est la consquence  100 % des actions de l'Homme, mais si l'Homme est capable d'aller sur la Lune ou plus loin, pourquoi n'est-il pas capable d'interdire demain les limousines noires comme Bombay interdit le plastique, mmmh ?


Roulons en pousse-pousse




> C'est quoi cette vision nationaliste rtrograde ? (..) on se retrousse tous les manches et en avant !


Je ne sais pas, c'est toi qui parle de nos emplois dans ton message de 0h46. 
En marche camarade

----------


## Jipt

> Envoy par Jipt
> 
> 
> C'est quoi cette vision nationaliste rtrograde ?
> 
> 
> Je ne sais pas, c'est toi qui parle de nos emplois dans ton message de 0h46. 
> En marche camarade


Pas mal de sortir les choses de leur contexte, et de ne prendre que ce qui t'intresse pour me faire passer pour un demeur.
Alors rtablissons le contexte : 



> Alors oui, manif des gugusses concerns ("nos emplois ! nos emplois !" Au premier degr,  court terme et sans rflchir trop loin, on ne peut pas leur donner tort. Mais...)


Tu les as vu, les guillemets ? Pour bien montrer que ce sont les gugusses de Bombay qui manifestent dans les rues de Bombay en gueulant "nos emplois ! nos emplois !" !
'tain, faut tout lui dire...

Et la _vision nationaliste rtrograde_ s'appliquait  a :



> Et ce ne sont pas *nos* usines donc *nos* emplois qui envoient des bouteilles en plastique sur les rives de l'Inde.


Je t'ai rpondu, tu as zapp ma rponse pour rpondre n'importe quoi.
Tu mlanges tout, on dirait du ryu.




> Envoy par Jipt
> 
> 
> Alors je ne dis pas que c'est la consquence  100 % des actions de l'Homme, mais si l'Homme est capable d'aller sur la Lune ou plus loin, pourquoi n'est-il pas capable d'interdire demain les limousines noires comme Bombay interdit le plastique, mmmh ?
> 
> 
> Roulons en pousse-pousse


Tu ne sais pas lire ou tu fais exprs de faire de l'humour  froid ? L'humour passe trs mal  l'crit,  moins de le blinder de smileys.

Alors je prcise ma pense : il suffirait de repeindre les limousines en blanc pour montrer la direction.
C'est plus clair ?

----------


## Mat.M

> Pour moi, le socle de la philo ce sont les mathmatiques. Car de ce que l'on en sait, les premiers philosophes importants furent des mathmaticiens (Thals, Pythagore, ...).


j'aurais plutt affirm que philosopher c'est se poser les grandes questions classiques et existentielles, qu'est-ce que Dieu,qu'est-ce que l'me qu'est-ce que la Mort ce sont les ternelles questions que se pose l'Humanit ( attention je n'ai pas du tout encore parl de religion on n'embrayera pas l-dessus )
Or des quations mathmatiques ne permettent pas de caractriser ce qu'est l'Ame.
Et l'existence de Dieu que je sache ne se met pas en quation.




> j'ai beaucoup lu Kant, mais ce sont des choses qui ne m'intressent pas. La mtaphysique ne m'intresse pas.


sans comprendre les thmatiques de bases de la Mtaphysique comme les Universaux versus les  Particuliers,le nominalisme..etc on ne peut pas allouer plus loin
D'ailleurs dans une fiche Wikipedia on dfinit la philo comme un arbre dont la racine serait la Mtaphysique et les branches la Morale
Donc tu ne peux pas tudier la Morale et l'Ethique sans comprendre  minima ce qu'est la Mtaphysique



> c'est un outil qui nous aide  avoir une vie cohrente,  limiter et accepter nos contradictions,  tre en accord avec soi mme et pourquoi pas, parfois,  faire les bons choix.


cela ne relve plus de la philosophie "classique" mais plus du dveloppement personnel  ::aie::  et de la spiritualit comme le Bouddhisme ; c'est pas pjoratif ce que j'cris , chacun est libre d'tudier la discipline qu'il veut



> Pour moi la philo n'est pas juste de l'onanisme intellectuel.


pourquoi serait-ce de l'onanisme intellectuel ? A mes heures perdues je peux trs bien me poser la question qu'est ce que l'me, l'ontologie ?  ::mouarf:: 
Sans pour autant embrayer dans la religion

----------


## MiaowZedong

> j'aurais plutt affirm que philosopher c'est se poser les grandes questions classiques et existentielles, qu'est-ce que Dieu,qu'est-ce que l'me qu'est-ce que la Mort ce sont les ternelles questions que se pose l'Humanit ( attention je n'ai pas du tout encore parl de religion on n'embrayera pas l-dessus )
> Or des quations mathmatiques ne permettent pas de caractriser ce qu'est l'Ame.
> Et l'existence de Dieu que je sache ne se met pas en quation.


Ces questions "classiques et existentielles" ont surtout t pos par l'glise au Moyen-ge. Se les poser pouvait eventuellement avoir un sens pour les Antiques, vivant dans un ge de superstition, mais cependant les philosophes taient le plus souvent sceptiques. Comme disait Marcus Aurelius, "Vis une bonne vie. S'il y a des dieux et qu'ils sont juste, ils ne te jugeront pas sur ta dvotion mais sur les vertues que tu as suivies. S'il y a des dieux, mais injustes, ne les vnres pas [le "Dieu" avec majuscule tombe dans cette catgorie, s'il existe, ce qui est quand mme hautement improbable]. Et s'il n'y a pas de dieux, tu n'existeras plus mais ta vie continuera dans les mmoires."

Plus rcemment, Russell et les logiciens ont effectivement dmontr que les mathmatiques sont la base de toute raison. S'intresser  l'pistmologie, c'est faire des mathmatiques.




> cela ne relve plus de la philosophie "classique" mais plus du dveloppement personnel  et de la spiritualit comme le Bouddhisme ; c'est pas pjoratif ce que j'cris , chacun est libre d'tudier la discipline qu'il veut


Mais le dveloppement personnel est le but de la philosophie; et l'picurisme ou le Stocisme n'ont rien  voir avec la spiritualit. Il s'agit de dfinir ce qu'est une bonne vie et comment la mener.



> pourquoi serait-ce de l'onanisme intellectuel ? A mes heures perdues je peux trs bien me poser la question qu'est ce que l'me, l'ontologie ? 
> Sans pour autant embrayer dans la religion


Les sophismes qui ne servent  rien sur dieu(x) ou l'me sont de l'onanisme intellectuel. L'ontologie, comme le reste de la mtaphysique, perd de la valeur au fur et  mesure que la philosophie naturelle, ou science, avance. Pourquoi se poser des questions de manire spculative quand on peut y rpondre par l'empirisme?

----------


## Mat.M

> Les sophismes qui ne servent  rien sur dieu(x) ou l'me sont de l'onanisme intellectuel. L'ontologie, comme le reste de la mtaphysique, perd de la valeur au fur et  mesure que la philosophie naturelle, ou science, avance. Pourquoi se poser des questions de manire spculative quand on peut y rpondre par l'empirisme?


pas d'accord ( et pourtant j'ai mis +1  ton message qui est trs bien rdig )
la science peut-elle le dire ce qu'est l'me ? 
Et l'me n'est pas exclusivement une notion religieuse cela peut tre aussi un concept abstrait



> Mais le dveloppement personnel est le but de la philosophie;
>  et l'picurisme ou le Stocisme n'ont rien  voir avec la spiritualit. Il s'agit de dfinir ce qu'est une bonne vie et comment la mener.


le dveloppement personnel c'est trs bien mais cela ne nous apprend rien sur la nature des choses..

----------


## Invit

> la science peut-elle le dire ce qu'est l'me ?


Pourquoi pas ? La plupart s'accordent  dfinir l'me de la mme manire que la conscience. Pour expliquer la conscience, la science n'a que des hypothses. Il y aura certainement des travaux de recherche qui confirmeront ou infirmeront certaines de ces hypothses.

----------


## fredoche

> La France vient pas les poser elle-mme directement, mais elle fait partie du systme qui en est responsable.
> La France championne de la consommation de bouteilles en plastique


Oui l'eau en bouteille... Evian qui te fait rajeunir, Vittel qui te fait liminer, Volvic la force des volcans, et des publicitaires qu'on admire  cot de a  ::calim2::  ceux qui te font ces slogans et qui font lire des prsidents



En Belgique j'ai redcouvert un truc que je n'avais plus vu depuis une vingtaine d'annes en France, la consigne. Toutes les bouteilles en verre sont consignes visiblement. En France on jette tout, donc on casse, donc on refond le verre pour le reformer.
C'est un bon business pour Veralia (anciennement Saint-Gobain) et les emplois locaux (grosses implantations Saint-Gobain ici, un quartier nomm verrerie  Chalon), mais quels gchis  tous points de vue

----------


## fredoche

> Pourquoi pas ? La plupart s'accordent  dfinir l'me de la mme manire que la conscience. Pour expliquer la conscience, la science n'a que des hypothses. Il y aura certainement des travaux de recherche qui confirmeront ou infirmeront certaines de ces hypothses.


Pourquoi les gens sont-ils tous scientistes ? Les mmes qui voient lenvironnement s'effondrer, environnement qui a du commencer  s'effondrer avec l'avnement de la science

Personne n'a jamais vcu d'exprience mystique ici ?

----------


## Mat.M

> Pourquoi pas ? La plupart s'accordent  dfinir l'me de la mme manire que la conscience. Pour expliquer la conscience, la science n'a que des hypothses. Il y aura certainement des travaux de recherche qui confirmeront ou infirmeront certaines de ces hypothses.


d'accord mais ce qui caratrise l'me peut-il tre fait de manire matrielle bref scientifique en laboratoire  ? ( Si je suis un casse-pied il faut me le dire  ::aie:: )
Est-ce que derrire l'atome se cache l'me, la substance,l'essence des choses ?



> Pourquoi les gens sont-ils tous scientistes ? Les mmes qui voient lenvironnement s'effondrer, environnement qui a du commencer  s'effondrer avec l'avnement de la science
> Personne n'a jamais vcu d'exprience mystique ici ?


des expriences mystiques j'en ai dj vcu dans certains endroits par exemple dans les ruines des anciennes cits mayas...
maintenant c'est exact il faudrait redonner  la posie,au mysticisme sa force et sa noblesse.
Le tout-scientifique devient lassant

----------


## Invit

> Pourquoi les gens sont-ils tous scientistes ? Les mmes qui voient lenvironnement s'effondrer, environnement qui a du commencer  s'effondrer avec l'avnement de la science
> 
> Personne n'a jamais vcu d'exprience mystique ici ?


J'en ai vcu (j'ai eu une folle jeunesse). Je pense que tout s'explique et qu'on ne sait rien (ou si peu). Pour moi, il n'y a pas de raisons que les choses n'aient pas de raisons  ::aie:: . Il faut juste accepter de ne pas les connatre. (Et j'adore la science fiction aussi.)

@Mat.M : a on en sait trop peu pour le dire. Certains scientifiques se posent des questions intressantes et explorent des voies qui feraient hurler aussi bien religieux qu'athes : https://www.espritsciencemetaphysiqu...s-univers.html. Je ne me souviens plus du titre, mais un philosophe a crit un bouquin dans lequel il se demande si la conscience ne se situerait pas en-dehors du corps (et arriverait  la conscience de soi par le biais des sens). Un autre se demandait si la conscience ne pourrait pas tre considre comme un 6e sens, dont on aurait pas encore compris les mcanismes. Bref, on en sait probablement plus sur la lune que sur nous-mmes.

----------


## Grogro

> Je n'aime pas ce terme de "stratgie". C'est juste une question de terminologie dont je cause ici hein, je vois ce que tu veux dire ne t'en fais pas.
> Le problme avec ce mot, c'est qu'une stratgie implique un objectif, et un objectif implique une conscience. Or je ne crois pas que la nature, ou le Cosmos, ou quelque soit votre vision de ce truc, ne soit dou de conscience ni ne poursuive un objectif.


La nature a pourtant bien une stratgie, qui n'a pas besoin d'tre consciente : c'est ce qu'on appelle le principe d'entropie maximum, et qui explique pourquoi l'univers, et mme les socits humaines, tendent  toujours plus de complexit. La question  laquelle ce principe tente de rpondre est : pourquoi l'volution (biologique ou culturelle) tend vers toujours plus de complexit ? 
Quelques liens pour tenter d'expliciter ce qui n'est pas du tout trivial (la thermo hors quilibre, c'est dj dur, les systmes complexes maintenus loin de l'quilibre, a l'est encore plus) :

http://petrole.blog.lemonde.fr/2013/...a-reine-rouge/
http://admiroutes.asso.fr/larevue/20...odynamique.htm
https://www.francois-roddier.fr/?p=107

----------


## Invit

Bonjour

C'est bien joli vos discussions, mais quelle est le rapport avec le titre et donc le sujet initial ????

Philippe

----------


## r0d

> La nature a pourtant bien une stratgie, qui n'a pas besoin d'tre consciente : c'est ce qu'on appelle le principe d'entropie maximum, et qui explique pourquoi l'univers, et mme les socits humaines, tendent  toujours plus de complexit. La question  laquelle ce principe tente de rpondre est : pourquoi l'volution (biologique ou culturelle) tend vers toujours plus de complexit ? 
> Quelques liens pour tenter d'expliciter ce qui n'est pas du tout trivial (la thermo hors quilibre, c'est dj dur, les systmes complexes maintenus loin de l'quilibre, a l'est encore plus) :
> 
> http://petrole.blog.lemonde.fr/2013/...a-reine-rouge/
> http://admiroutes.asso.fr/larevue/20...odynamique.htm
> https://www.francois-roddier.fr/?p=107


Trs intressant cette histoire de loi de production maximale d'entropie. J'en ignorais tout, merci pour la rfrence.
J'ai rapidement fais le tour de ce qu'on peut trouver gratuitement  ce sujet, et j'avoue que je suis loin de tout comprendre. La thermodynamique, ds qu'on plonge un peu profondment, devient vite d'une pre et considrable complexit.

Cela dit, je n'ai vu nulle part l'utilisation du terme de stratgie (sauf parfois dans le commentaires crits par les lecteurs). Encore une fois, mon intervention n'est que de la basse smantique, mais j'insiste:
Il ne faut pas confondre "loi" et "stratgie", c'est trs diffrent.
-> Une loi est une construction humaine. On est conscient qu'elle ne reprsente que l'tat de notre comprhension  un moment donn. Elle n'est qu'une reprsentation, et on sait qu'elle va voluer au fur et  mesure de l'volution de notre comprhension. C'est une reprsentation. Mais surtout, c'est un point d'origine, comme un axiome en logique. Rien n'implique une loi, c'est elle qui implique tout le reste.
-> Une stratgie est une proprit mergente, c'est  dire une cararactristique qui rsulte de lois ET d'autres prceptes. Comme par exemple le temps qui a besoin de lois (par exemple celles de la thorie de la relativit gnrale) et d'au moins un  prcepte: la prsence de masse (c'est  dire de la matire). Et pis, ce n'est pas juste une proprit mergente, c'est galement une sorte d'ontologie systmatique: quelque chose qui permet de dfinir et de prvoir le comportement d'un systme.

Ce sont deux choses trs diffrentes.

----------


## ddoumeche

> Je t'ai rpondu, tu as zapp ma rponse pour rpondre n'importe quoi.
> Tu mlanges tout, on dirait du ryu.


Loin de moi l'ide de vouloir te faire passer pour un demeur. Quelle susceptibilit, les gens sont hyper sensibles de nos jours, le politiquement correct a fait des ravages  moins que ce ne soit le E250 dans le saucisson.

Et malgr sa propension  rpondre  cot de la plaque, mme ruy comprend le principe d'rosion naturelle  ::lol::  <-- humour




> Alors je prcise ma pense : il suffirait de repeindre les limousines en blanc pour montrer la direction.


Des limousines blanches pour aller sur la lune ? Noires ou blanches, les limousines polluent de la mme faon donc autant rouler en pousse pousse.




> Cela dit, je n'ai vu nulle part l'utilisation du terme de stratgie (sauf parfois dans le commentaires crits par les lecteurs). Encore une fois, mon intervention n'est que de la basse smantique, mais j'insiste:
> Il ne faut pas confondre "loi" et "stratgie", c'est trs diffrent.


Et bien, c'est un tord : il faut lire Darwin qui est le plus grand scientifique du XIXme sicle avec Pasteur (cocorico) et la thorie volutionniste jusqu' aujourd'hui.

----------


## r0d

> C'est bien joli vos discussions, mais quelle est le rapport avec le titre et donc le sujet initial ????


Ok ok, revenons donc dans le sujet.
Macron est en train de vendre le pays. Je vous propose le point de vue d'Etienne Chouard, ou plus rcent, Mdiapart  propos des barrages.
Ces deux articles ne traitent que quelques cas, le dmantlement de l'tat qui est en cours,  marche force, et d'une ampleur jamais gale (que je sache).
Qu'en pensez-vous?

----------


## Loceka

> Actuellement, je suis un peu dans cet tat d'esprit. J'ai essay de changer les choses quand j'tais plus jeune, et aprs quelques annes de militantisme tendance stakhanoviste, je me suis rendu compte que je n'avais fait que donner des coups de pieds dans la mer pour la faire reculer.
> Je ne baisse pas les bras. Je trie mes dchets, mon empreinte cologique est de l'ordre de grandeur d'un ketchua traditionaliste, etc. Mais la seule chose qui fera bouger les lignes ce sera lorsque la bourgeoisie commencera  tre vraiment touche. Alors s'ouvriront des opportunits et je reprendrai le combat. Mais pour l'instant, c'est peine perdue. Tant que les gens peuvent voter pour des Trump, rien ne sert de se battre.


Bien le bonjour  r0d, a fait plizir.

Personnellement je suis  peu prs dans le mme tat d'esprit sauf que (peut-tre par flemme mais par constat d'impuissance) j'ai baiss les bras il y a bien longtemps.
Je vois tout autour de moi des gens se dmener pour des causes et le faire en vain. Et en tant que simple observateur (je ne fais rien moi-mme pour changer les choses) j'ai l'impression d'avoir autant d'impact que les plus actifs d'entre eux.

J'avoue avoir beaucoup de mal  comprendre l'intrt de nos socits/tats/gouvernements  faire perdurer cet tat de fait dltaire qui n'est bon pour personne.
Je ne comprends pas pourquoi "nous" ne dcidons pas d'aller dans le sens d'un monde plus sain et vers plus de bien tre. Alors que "nous" sommes tous au courant (malgr les courants ngationistes, cf. Trump).

C'est quelque chose qui me dsespre au plus haut point, quotidiennement, et je n'y vois aucune conclusion positive.





> Ok ok, revenons donc dans le sujet.
> Macron est en train de vendre le pays. [...]
> Qu'en pensez-vous?


J'en pense que contrairement  mes principes j'tais all voter aux dernires prsidentielles parce que je voyais une lueur d'espoir et, encore une fois, j'ai t attr par la stupidit des gens.
Elire quelqu'un comme Macron tait une des pires choses qui pouvait nous arriver et a se confirme.

----------


## seedbarrett

Attention l'article partag ici est celui d'un article de blog pas du journal. Mais je suis globalement d'accord, tout comme sarkozy qui offre l'or francais contre une poigne de papier je me demande  partir de quel moment on peut dire qu'il est un traitre au pays. Ca fais maintenant un an que je vois des affiches "LA FRANCE N'EST PAS A VENDRE" dans la rue contre sa politique. Mais que pouvons nous faire contre notre roi ?

Sinon l'autre jour  monop j'ai crois un vieux (visiblement assez friqu), et aprs quelques minutes  discuter de son fils informaticien, il me dis qu'il  boss dans la finance, dans la mme boite que Macron. Et qu'il "avait rarement vu un banquier aussi incomptant". Ca m'a bien fais rire, bien plus que les drama habituels c'est plutt l'inverse

----------


## ymoreau

> Je ne comprends pas pourquoi "nous" ne dcidons pas d'aller dans le sens d'un monde plus sain et vers plus de bien tre. Alors que "nous" sommes tous au courant (malgr les courants ngationistes, cf. Trump).


_"Tous au courant"_ je ne trouve pas non, on voit bien que les opinions du peuple sont loin du consensus (et mme ici sur le forum, qui est un minuscule sous ensemble pas du tout reprsentatif).
 mon sens il n'y a mme pas consensus sur les problmes et les sources de ces problmes, alors encore moins sur la ou les meilleures solutions  ces problmes.





> Je ne comprends pas pourquoi "nous" ne dcidons pas d'aller dans le sens d'un monde plus sain et vers plus de bien tre. Alors que "nous" sommes tous au courant (malgr les courants ngationistes, cf. Trump).
> Elire quelqu'un comme Macron t une des pires choses qui pouvait nous arriver et a se confirme.


Entirement d'accord, c'tait ma rflexion pendant les lections et mon opinion reste la mme aujourd'hui.

----------


## ddoumeche

> J'en pense que contrairement  mes principes j'tais all voter aux dernires prsidentielles parce que je voyais une lueur d'espoir et, encore une fois, j'ai t attr par la stupidit des gens.
> Elire quelqu'un comme Macron tait une des pires choses qui pouvait nous arriver et a se confirme.


Quel pessimisme. Grce  ce Ceausescu de la finance des temps moderne, le pays va faire faillite, les gens perdront leur assurance-vie et redcouvriront les joies simples du jardinage, comme en Argentine en 2002 et en Russie en 1998.
On pourra alors repartir sur des bases saines et avoir 5% de croissance, aprs avoir limog 2 ou 3 millions de fonctionnaires qui iront aux champs cueillir les fraises.

----------


## r0d

> On pourra alors repartir sur des bases saines et avoir 5% de croissance [...]


Et ainsi polluer et dtruire notre environnement 5% plus rapidement ?
Je pense qu'une tape importante, en tout cas ncessaire, si l'on veut viter de tout dtruire, consiste en une remise trs radicale ( la racine) de cette ide de croissance.

----------


## r0d

> J'avoue avoir beaucoup de mal  comprendre l'intrt de nos socits/tats/gouvernements  faire perdurer cet tat de fait dltaire qui n'est bon pour personne.


Je trouve que l'analyse marxiste donne une bonne rponse  cette question : les possdants sont aux manettes (ils possdent les mdias, les moyens de production, ont les politiques  leur botte, etc.) et eux, leur seul objectif tant l'accumulation de richesse (c'est un constat valable depuis plus de deux millnaires), le reste n'a aucune importance. Lorsque les intrts des trs riches seront srieusement mis en danger, alors ils ragiront, et alors les choses pourront changer. Mais pas avant.

Personnellement, je prdis une dcennie ou deux pendant laquelle les trs riches vont se "bunkerizer". Ils se protgeront des effets des changements de l'cosystme (exodes massifs, meutes de la faim, meutes de la soif, meutes et rvoltes en tous genres) par des murs et des milices. a ne durera qu'un temps car c'est une situation invivable. Ensuite, et seulement ensuite, lorsque les super riches auront intgr que leurs richesses commencent  tre rellement en danger, alors il pourra se passer quelque chose.

#r0dstradamus  ::aie::

----------


## Jon Shannow

> #r0dstradamus


 ::mouarf:: 
Mais, j'ai la mme opinion. Et a m'attriste.  ::calim2::

----------


## Marco46

On notera avec terreur comment Franois Lenglet se trompe sur la source de la croissance lorsqu'il dit que les conomistes pensent qu'on va se trouver sur une croissance _plate_ comme avant l'invention de la machine  vapeur. Il n'y a pas assez d'nergie fossiles pour simplement maintenir ce niveau de dveloppement, ce n'est pas un plateau qui nous attend mais une dcroissance contrainte massive.

----------


## ddoumeche

> Et ainsi polluer et dtruire notre environnement 5% plus rapidement ?
> Je pense qu'une tape importante, en tout cas ncessaire, si l'on veut viter de tout dtruire, consiste en une remise trs radicale ( la racine) de cette ide de croissance.


Je ne savais pas que la cueillette de fraises tait une activit polluante et destructrice de l'environnement, c'est encore une nouveaut.

Libre  toi d'aller vivre dans une grotte vtu de peau de lapin et de manger des glands afin d'liminer tout change avec tes voisins, afin de ne pas participer au PIB.
Le seul pays sans croissance (et sans mission de CO) doit aujourd'hui tre le Bhoutan, une royaut agricole a 95%.

Mais sais-tu simplement ce qu'est la croissance ?

----------


## r0d

> Libre  toi d'aller vivre dans une grotte vtu de peau de lapin et de manger des glands afin d'liminer tout change avec tes voisins, afin de ne pas participer au PIB.


Hihihi  ::D: 
Et tu sais, je suis pour limiter les ingalits. Cela fait de moi un disciple admirateur de Kim Jong Il? Dois-je aller vivre en Core du Nord?
Hihihi.
Voyez, a sert aussi  a la philo: viter les raisonnements faux. Vive la dialectique!  ::): 




> Mais sais-tu simplement ce qu'est la croissance ?


Disons que je me suis suffisemment coltin de l'conomie alors que je dteste a pour en avoir une ide assez claire. Et toi, sais-tu ce que c'est?
Sais-tu par exemple que si tu fais le tour de ton quartier en boucle avec ta voiture tu cres de la croissance selon les critres le l'OCDE ? Alors qu'en revanche, quand des grands-parents s'occupent de leurs petits-enfants pendant que les parents travaillent a ne cre pas de croissance ?

----------


## ddoumeche

> Hihihi 
> Et tu sais, je suis pour limiter les ingalits. Cela fait de moi un disciple admirateur de Kim Jong Il? Dois-je aller vivre en Core du Nord?
> Hihihi.
> Voyez, a sert aussi  a la philo: viter les raisonnements faux. Vive la dialectique!


Mais les ingalits existent de tout temps, et particulirement dans les rgimes socialistes o tes privilges ne dpendent pas de ton travail, de ton mrite mais de l'adhsion de tes parents et grands parent  l'orthodoxie politique.
Admirateur de Kim Jong il, je ne sais pas, de Fidel Castro peut-tre. A ce propos, Cuba a une croissance annuelle du PIB de 4%, donc avec nos 0.2%, ce n'est mme pas Cuba sans le soleil. Enfin en ce moment si, la misre est plus belle au soleil comme disait Aznavour.
Bref, tu te fais plus que castriste que le Lder Mximo avec ton ide de croissance 0.




> Disons que je me suis suffisamment coltin de l'conomie alors que je dteste a pour en avoir une ide assez claire. Et toi, sais-tu ce que c'est?
> Sais-tu par exemple que si tu fais le tour de ton quartier en boucle avec ta voiture tu cres de la croissance selon les critres le l'OCDE ? Alors qu'en revanche, quand des grands-parents s'occupent de leurs petits-enfants pendant que les parents travaillent a ne cre pas de croissance ?


Quel exemple idiot, alors que ce type pourrait partir en weekend  Avignon avec sa voiture.
On pourrait financiariser les relations familiales pour crer de la croissance ? Remarque voila une ide qui plairait  nos chers narques, eux ont bien intgr le trafic de stupfiants dans le PIB. 
Pourtant la libert des hommes et une socit plus juste ( ne pas confondre avec la justice sociale qui ne veut rien dire),  savoir une socit qui permet aux plus pauvres de participer  la vie conomique tout en s'enrichissant, passe par la connaissance conomique. Mais tu n'as pas du lire les bons auteurs.

----------


## r0d

> Admirateur de Kim Jong il, je ne sais pas, de Fidel Castro peut-tre.


Et de Staline tant qu'on y est. Et de Pol Pot ma foi a mange pas de pain.  ::D: 
Tu sais je suis libertaire, alors tous ces rgimes autoritaires c'est vraiment pas ma tasse de th.




> Bref, tu te fais plus que castriste que le Lder Mximo avec ton ide de croissance 0.


Je n'ai jamais parl de croissance 0...
Mhhh... je crois que je suis en train nourrir un troll l non? :s

----------


## fredoche

> Disons que je me suis suffisemment coltin de l'conomie alors que je dteste a pour en avoir une ide assez claire. Et toi, sais-tu ce que c'est?
> Sais-tu par exemple que si tu fais le tour de ton quartier en boucle avec ta voiture tu cres de la croissance selon les critres le l'OCDE ? Alors qu'en revanche, quand des grands-parents s'occupent de leurs petits-enfants pendant que les parents travaillent a ne cre pas de croissance ?


Plus srieusement tes dpenses de carburant et l'usure de ta voiture crent de la richesse pour d'autres, pas directement de la croissance qui est une notion de diffrence positive entre 2 nombres

Et si les grands-parents s'occupent bien de leurs petits-enfants, il est probable que les changes soient riches pour chacun et au-del pour d'autres mais ce n'est pas comptabilis hlas. C'est malgr tout d'autres formes de richesse

----------


## Mat.M

> Et toi, sais-tu ce que c'est?


la Croissance qu'est-ce que c'est ? C'est une force applique aux acteurs de l'conomie ( consommateurs,tat,entreprises) afin qu'ils produisent de la richesse tout cela pour rembourser les dettes qu'ils ont contractes.
Parce qu'il n'ya pas de mystre nous vivons largement  crdit sur des dettes , le priv en France est endett  hauteur de 140% du PIB,l'Etat  hauteur de 100%



> Et ainsi polluer et dtruire notre environnement 5% plus rapidement ?


toujours cette vision malthusienne des choses..d'abord en France la dmographie commence  stagner.
Ensuite c'est faux d'affirmer qu'avec 5% de croissance en France on va dtruire la plante .
Pour la bonne et simple raison que l'conomie en France c'est  70% de l'emploi dans le tertiaire bref de l'emploi de bureau ou dans une administration ou dans la sant.
Quand je fais des calculs sous Excel je ne vois pas trop comment je dtruis la plante que je sache car l'lectricit est une nergie abondante en France.

----------


## fredoche

L'lectricit est un vecteur d'nergie, ce n'est pas rellement de l'nergie, la question serait plutt de connaitre la relle abondance de sa source.

C'est probablement notre mode de vie de manire collective, notre organisation en tant que socit, qui fait crever cette plante. Pas tellement le fait de faire des calculs sous excel, mais plutt d'aller au boulot, de chauffer ou climatiser  22C, de gcher des tas de nourritures de toutes sortes, de dpenser beaucoup d'nergie et de valeurs dans des trucs inutiles  la vie... 

Il faut une vraie approche systmique, une vraie vision d'ensemble, pas regarder les problmes par le petit bout de la lorgnette, sans volont de provoquer.

Je critiquais r0d sur sa gnralisation de la non-harmonie de l'tre humain par rapport  son environnement. Un paysan du dbut du sicle dernier n'avait pas la possibilit de gcher et il tait directement dpendant de son environnement le plus direct et des saisons, du temps, pour sa nourriture  l'anne. L'harmonie, peut-tre pas parfaite, tait une obligation. Chaque ressource tait prcieuse, ce mot ressource avait du sens.
Il me semble...

----------


## fredoche

> On notera avec terreur comment Franois Lenglet se trompe sur la source de la croissance lorsqu'il dit que les conomistes pensent qu'on va se trouver sur une croissance _plate_ comme avant l'invention de la machine  vapeur. Il n'y a pas assez d'nergie fossiles pour simplement maintenir ce niveau de dveloppement, ce n'est pas un plateau qui nous attend mais une dcroissance contrainte massive.


intressante ta vido 
La 1re partie, sur les 33% de 1994  2009, moi qui ait un peu de mmoire, j'ai toujours vu toutes ces annes prsentes comme des annes de crise, plus ou moins mais de crise. J'ai toujours eu le sentiment qu'on nous faisait vivre la crise, qu'on nous la promouvait, qu'on nous la vendait quelque part. Et on nous expliquait que le chmage ne se rsorberait qu' partir de 3% de croissance. Ca effectivement on voit o on en est.
Mais en fin de compte 1  2% de croissance par an, a fait 33 %  la fin, et c'est qui qui en rcolte les fruits ?

A part le dbut des annes Jospin, avec une espce d'embellie, le reste fut toujours prsent comme de la crise. Le terme "nouveaux pauvres" est n au dbut des annes 90, en tout cas on en faisait fort usage durant les annes Rocard.

Des 2  la fin seul Jancovici semble avoir une vision factuelle des choses, l'autre est un prcheur qui vient tmoigner de ses croyances et vendre son poison no-libral. On laisse vraiment n'importe qui enseigner.

Et Lenglet qui vient nous pondre un graphique de la croissance sur 1000 ans  ::calim2::  Comme si les gens en avaient quelque chose  foutre  cette poque. Le commun des mortels a toujours t l'esclave du capital et des possdants, mme et surtout aprs la rvolution industrielle. Les quelques rares qui s'en sortaient mieux taient les membres des corporations, les habitants des villes, les fameux bourgeois (habitants des bourgs) tant dcris aujourd'hui. Ceux-l qui furent les premiers  s'manciper des seigneurs,  obtenir des liberts, des franchises, des pouvoirs...

----------


## ABCIWEB

> Mais les ingalits existent de tout temps, et particulirement dans les rgimes socialistes o tes privilges ne dpendent pas de ton travail, de ton mrite mais de l'adhsion de tes parents et grands parent  l'orthodoxie politique.


lol, et dans les rgimes capitalistes tu penses vraiment que les gros salaires ne sont pas des lche cul du pouvoir en place ? Tu crois vraiment qu'ils pensent ce qu'ils disent ? 

C'est comme dans la chanson de Brel (ces gens l), "ils pensent pas monsieur, ils pensent pas, ils comptent". Et plus prcisment ils comptent ce que leur rapporte les conneries qu'ils racontent, tout comme  franois lenglet, et autres salaris du nolibralisme. Ce ne sont que des employs qui disent ce qu'on leur demande de dire pour prserver leur emploi de lche cul hyper bien pay.

Et quel est le mrite des barbouzes de macron pour avoir obtenu autant de privilges ? Le fait de tabasser des manifestants avec entrain pour montrer toutes leurs aptitudes ? Il a bien fallu quelque part qu'ils se sentent dans la lgitimit de le faire, que cela faisait partie de leur rle...

Le fait que les ingalits existent de tout temps n'est pas une raison suffisante pour en faire une revendication universelle. La connerie humaine aussi existe depuis toujours,  et si tout le monde peut s'y laisser prendre de temps  autre, ce n'est par pour autant qu'on va la revendiquer comme une philosophie de vie.





> Quel exemple idiot, alors que ce type pourrait partir en weekend  Avignon avec sa voiture.
> On pourrait financiariser les relations familiales pour crer de la croissance ? Remarque voila une ide qui plairait  nos chers narques, eux ont bien intgr le trafic de stupfiants dans le PIB


Ce n'est pas l'exemple qui est idiot, mais ta rponse, car tu ne sais pas de quoi tu parles. Le PIB ne mesure pas grand chose, c'est ce que *r0d* essayait de te faire comprendre, fais un peu de recherches sur internet, ce n'est pas la doc qui manque, mais peut-tre ta curiosit, ou ta suffisance.




> Pourtant la libert des hommes et une socit plus juste ( ne pas confondre avec la justice sociale qui ne veut rien dire),  savoir une socit qui permet aux plus pauvres de participer  la vie conomique tout en s'enrichissant, passe par la connaissance conomique. Mais tu n'as pas du lire les bons auteurs.


La connaissance ou la croissance ? Et pour la croissance, non, une socit plus juste ne passe pas ncessairement par la croissance mais simplement par une meilleure rpartition des richesses existantes. C'est curieux cette pense dbilo profonde comme quoi s'il y avait moins de croissance, toutes les connaissances et richesses dj prsentes s'vanouiraient d'un coup d'un seul et nous ramneraient ncessairement  l'ge de pierre.

Effectivement on a pas d lire les mmes auteurs, mais les tiens pas besoin de les lire, cela se rsume  la grande messe du journal de 20h. Ensuite il y a lire et lire, et sans esprit critique un minimum dvelopp, on ne lit pas monsieur, on ne lit pas, on broute.

----------


## Jipt

> la Croissance qu'est-ce que c'est ? C'est *une force* applique aux acteurs de l'conomie


 ::koi:: 


La croissance c'est une macro Excel de m3rd3 pour mesurer des trucs loufoques. 
Exemples :
quand je suis coinc dans un embouteillage en bagnole, le carburant consomm pour rien  l'arrt (oui je sais les nouveaux vhicules coupent le moteur) participe  la croissance ;quand j'achte n'importe quoi au super-market, l'emballage1 (que j'achte galement, faut pas rver) que je vais jeter participe  cette croissance.
Des millions d'objets, des millions de situations rentrent dans ces deux schmas, aussi, quand j'entends ou lis le mot "croissance" dans les media ( l'ancienne) officiels, je sais qu'on va m'enfumer alors je ferme les coutilles.

---
1 : l o ils sont trs forts, c'est quand ils fabriquent exprs des emballages non recyclables ou, pire, quand ils modifient un emballage recyclable, pas bon pour la croissance, en non recyclable, excellent pour la croissance.

J'ai un cas prcis en forme de preuve : le remplacement sans aucune bonne raison d'un pot de yaourt tout bte tout blanc, en forme de tronc de pyramide (trs facilement empilable) par un pot parfaitement cylindrique (plus du tout empilable) orn d'une superbe tiquette inutile colle avec une colle indestructible, rsultat un pot tout simple transform en objet multi-composants ingrable au tri slectif.

Heureusement, j'ai trouv un autre fournisseur, et le contenu est le mme !

Ci-contre 4 mois de yaourts  raison de un par jour, hauteur mesure 44 cm. En pots cylindriques non empilables, mme pas j'imagine.

Quant  la protection de l'environnement, mme si paradoxalement a participerait galement  cette foutue croissance, on est pri de ne pas prononcer de gros mots qui rveillent la conscience et font rflchir.

----------


## Marco46

> une meilleure rpartition des richesses existantes.


C'est l'erreur faites par les idologies socialistes issues de la rvolution industrielle. Ce n'est pas la richesse existante qu'il faut mieux partager pour changer les choses, mais la valeur ajoute c'est  dire la nouvelle richesse. Nul besoin de faire le grand soir ou de collectiviser pour a. C'est une simple question de droit.




> C'est curieux cette pense dbilo profonde comme quoi s'il y avait moins de croissance, toutes les connaissances et richesses dj prsentes s'vanouiraient d'un coup d'un seul et nous ramneraient ncessairement  l'ge de pierre.


C'est parce qu'il y a une confusion gnrale entre croissance et nergie. La croissance n'existe que grce  l'nergie. C'est tout le sens du graphique sur 1000 ans. L'explosion correspond  la dcouverte des nergies fossiles et des techniques permettant de les utiliser. Ces techniques permettent de faire travailler des machines pilotes par des hommes. La croissance repose entirement sur ce fait. La lgislation, les barrires douanires, l'paisseur du code du travail, tout cela a un effet extrmement marginal sur la croissance. C'est l'nergie disponible  bon prix qui compte.

A partir de l, quand on sait que le pic de ptrole conventionnel a t atteint en 2007 et qu'on en est rduit  utiliser les sables bitumineux qui sont catastrophiques en terme de rentabilit et pires en terme de pollution, que le gaz c'est pour dans 20 ans maxi, et que le charbon il faut le laisser sous terre pour conserver une atmosphre respirable, on voit bien que non seulement la fin de la croissance en tendance lourde c'est pour tout de suite, mais qu'en plus il n'y aura pas de plateau mais une longue et inexorable dcroissance.

La croissance est un flux qui reprsente l'activit conomique sur une anne, elle repose entirement sur l'nergie, si l'nergie disponible baisse en quantit on obtient rapidement une dcroissance. C'est mcanique parce que a veut dire qu'on devra faire tourner moins de machines avec en plus une population qui augmente.

----------


## Gunny

> La nature a pourtant bien une stratgie, qui n'a pas besoin d'tre consciente : c'est ce qu'on appelle le principe d'entropie maximum, et qui explique pourquoi l'univers, et mme les socits humaines, tendent  toujours plus de complexit. La question  laquelle ce principe tente de rpondre est : pourquoi l'volution (biologique ou culturelle) tend vers toujours plus de complexit ? 
> Quelques liens pour tenter d'expliciter ce qui n'est pas du tout trivial (la thermo hors quilibre, c'est dj dur, les systmes complexes maintenus loin de l'quilibre, a l'est encore plus) :
> 
> http://petrole.blog.lemonde.fr/2013/...a-reine-rouge/
> http://admiroutes.asso.fr/larevue/20...odynamique.htm
> https://www.francois-roddier.fr/?p=107


L'volution du vivant ne tent pas vers plus de complexit. L'volution n'a en effet pas de direction ni de but, seule compte l'adaptation, qu'elle passe par plus ou moins de complexit.
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Evolut...cal_complexity
https://www.newscientist.com/article...er-complexity/

L'entropie n'est de plus pas une volution vers plus de complexit, mais vers plus de *dsordre*. Cela parat tre un dtail mais la diffrence est trs importante.
Personnellement je pense qu'il faut viter d'appliquer des principes purement physiques comme l'entropie ou la mcanique quantique par exemple  des concepts humains car, d'une part ces principes sont souvent mal compris, d'autre part ils ont une dfinition et un contexte bien prcis qui rendent leur utilisation en dehors assez hasardeuse.

----------


## Grogro

> Pourtant la libert des hommes et une socit plus juste ( ne pas confondre avec la justice sociale qui ne veut rien dire),  savoir une socit qui permet aux plus pauvres de participer  la vie conomique tout en s'enrichissant, passe par la connaissance conomique. Mais tu n'as pas du lire les bons auteurs.


Et quels sont les bons auteurs pour toi, histoire de s'occuper un peu de faon pas trop trollesque pendant une semaine d'aot caniculaire coincs au boulot ?  ::aie:: 

Moi, j'ai bien quelques ides. Et je vais me faire traiter de keynsien dans la foule.  ::aie:: 

@Marco46 : vu tes propos sur l'nergie et la croissance (qui me paraissent excessifs), je suppose que tu as lu Gael Giraud ?

----------


## Mat.M

> La nature a pourtant bien une stratgie, qui n'a pas besoin d'tre consciente : c'est ce qu'on appelle le principe d'entropie maximum, et qui explique pourquoi l'univers, et mme les socits humaines, tendent  toujours plus de complexit


tendre  plus de complexit c'est discutable... pour la simple raison que sans aucune internvention humaine la plante terre est devenue physiquement et chimiquement stable depuis le Big Bang.
La nature est rgie par les cycles climatiques et cologiques qui se sont stabiliss pendant des millnaires ceci avant l'intervention et les dreglements de l'activit humaine.
Ensuite pour ce qui est de la complexit il y a une majorit de structures qui se rptent dans la nature bref ce qui relve de la gomtrie fractale quelque part.
Quand on regarde un dsert c'est de la matire minrale rpte quasiment  l'infini c'est les mmes grains de silice partout clons de manire exponentielle.

Et j'ai labor une thorie perso truc suite  ce fil-de discussion c'est que la Nasa a arrt les programmes sur la Lune pour la simple raison que a cote trop cher pour aller rcolter de simples cailloux 
si la surface de la Lune c'est de la matire minrale en grande quantit quel intrt de dpenser des milliards pour a ?  ::aie::

----------


## fredoche

> Personnellement je pense qu'il faut viter d'appliquer des principes purement physiques comme l'entropie ou la mcanique quantique par exemple  des concepts humains car, d'une part ces principes sont souvent mal compris, d'autre part ils ont une dfinition et un contexte bien prcis qui rendent leur utilisation en dehors assez hasardeuse.


N'est-ce pas un moyen de dpasser notre incapacit  l'introspection, tant individuelle que collective ?
C'est pas inintressant cette thorie, mme si faire aboutir cela aux socits humaines me parait extrmement tir par les cheveux.

Aprs c'est le jeu des analogies, qui valent ce qu'elles valent, une illustration qui permet de sortir du contexte

tu fais rfrence  Transurfing pour la physique quantique ?

----------


## Mat.M

> N'est-ce pas un moyen de dpasser notre incapacit  l'introspection


allusion kantienne je prsume ?
Pourtant certains me soutiennent que c'est dpass notamment par les choses empiriques et la rvolution scientifique/technique

----------


## ABCIWEB

> une socit plus juste ne passe pas ncessairement par la croissance mais simplement par une meilleure rpartition des richesses existantes





> C'est l'erreur faites par les idologies socialistes issues de la rvolution industrielle. Ce n'est pas la richesse existante qu'il faut mieux partager pour changer les choses, mais la valeur ajoute c'est  dire la nouvelle richesse. Nul besoin de faire le grand soir ou de collectiviser pour a. C'est une simple question de droit.


- D'une part je parlais d'un point de vue global. 
- Ensuite tu cris que c'est une erreur sans donner aucun argument, c'est donc une affirmation gratuite qui en l'tat ne vaut rien.
- Et puis sous-entendre que c'est une idologie socialiste issues de la rvolution industrielle me fait bien rire. Tu n'as jamais entendu parler de Robin des Bois?
- Enfin je n'ai pas parl de grand soir ou de collectivisme.

Pour le reste effectivement c'est une question de droit et Macron le sait bien puisqu'il ne s'est pas gn pour diminuer drastiquement l'imposition sur les plus riches, impt sur la fortune, impt sur les entreprises etc. en compensant le manque  gagner par une augmentation des taxes en tout genre pour tout le reste de la population : CSG, taxes sur l'nergie, cigarettes, augmentation des mutuelles, doublement des PV routiers etc. 

Ce transfert de richesses vers les ultra-riches s'est fait sans tenir compte aucunement des nouvelles richesses ni de  notion de valeur ajoute, d'autant plus que ce sont des cadeaux faits sans aucune contre-partie.

Autre exemple, selon cette source, les marges des banques sur la facturation des agios est indcente :



> Selon nos estimations, lensemble de ces frais lis aux incidents de fonctionnement est trs rmunrateur. Ils reprsentent 30  35 % du chiffre daffaires des banques de dtail, soit 6,5 milliards de chiffre daffaires chaque anne. Le rsultat net est estim  4,9 milliards !


Et selon toi il faudrait attendre de nouvelles richesses pour envisager de faire cesser cette escroquerie  ? 




> C'est curieux cette pense dbilo profonde comme quoi s'il y avait moins de croissance, toutes les connaissances et richesses dj prsentes s'vanouiraient d'un coup d'un seul et nous ramneraient ncessairement  l'ge de pierre.





> C'est parce qu'il y a une confusion gnrale entre croissance et nergie...


Je ne cite pas le reste de ta rponse sur la relation entre croissance et nergie. Mme si l'on pourrait objecter que la croissance n'est pas ncessairement et exclusivement dpendante du prix de l'nergie, la relation est effectivement encore trs forte, il suffit de constater que les gros ralentissements conomiques concident toujours avec l'augmentation des prix de l'nergie... sauf videmment quand les banquiers font des grosses conneries comme en 2008. 

Mais cela ne rpond pas  ma question ou peut-tre tu ne m'as pas compris. 

Je veux dire plus exactement que cette pense dbilo profonde est largement martele et rebattue par les conomistes officiels et ce n'est pas une confusion, c'est du bourrage de crne grossier organis par les escrocs noconservrateurs, avec macron en chef suprme,  destination d'un lectorat peu ou pas inform pour vacuer toute ide d'alternative. 

Sans aller chercher bien loin, on peut utiliser la courbe montre par lenglet dans ton message pour mettre de gros doutes sur ces affirmations : avant la rvolution industrielle des annes 1800 la courbe de croissance a t pratiquement plate durant plusieurs centaines d'annes et cela n'a pas empch le monde d'exister et d'voluer jusqu' aujourd'hui. Cela montre que la croissance conomique dans le sens o on l'entend aujourd'hui, n'est pas absolument ncessaire pour que le monde soit viable. Mais cela emmerderait beaucoup les banquiers/multinationales qui s'accaparent l'essentiel de la croissance. 

Donc ils nous demandent toujours plus de productivit avec toujours plus de prcarit et une qualit de vie toujours en baisse, en polluant la plante et en pillant ses ressources sans aucune considration pour les gnrations futures, et, en mme temps, ils ont l'indcence de nous culpabiliser avec une dette qu'on laisserait  nos enfants faute de ne pas travailler assez, alors qu'ils la crent eux-mmes en dpouillant l'tat de recettes et ressources assures : autoroutes, franaise des jeux, aroports de Paris, et maintenant les barrages hydrauliques. 
Et tout a avec l'aide de barbouzes pour mater les manifestants afin que quelques gros culs puissent doubler la longueur de leur yacht.


Philippe Aghion ( la fin de la vido) le comique de chez Hardvard est pathtique avec son discours macroniste basique : "Plus de travail et plus de flexibilit pour vendre des produits pas chers ou de qualit pour satisfaire la demande en provenance des pays mergents". 

Sauf que c'est exactement le mme discours qu'aux dbuts de la mondialisation dans les annes 1980,  soit dj presque 40 ans de crises en crises avec toujours plus d'efforts et de souplesse demande. Dj  l'poque la thorie tait loufoque, car on ne voyait pas bien comment des dlocalisation massives pouvaient arranger notre histoire. Maintenant on a 40 ans d'exprience, a vous tente de repartir pour 40 ans de tests en plus avec les brillants rsultats dj obtenus ? 

Huawei (groupe Chinois) vient juste de dtrner Apple en terme de vente de portables. Le premier tant Samsung (Coren), les amricains sont donc bien mal partis pour envahir les pays mergents avec leur technologie. Sauf  considrer que les salaris US devront s'aligner sur les salaires chinois et c'est apparemment ce dont ils ont eu peur puisqu'ils ont lus Trump pour se protger de la prcarit induite par la mondialisation. 

Il ne faudra pas non plus compter trop longtemps sur l'aronautique, Airbus ayant fait des transferts de technologie massifs vers la chine contre la vente d'avions. 

Voil, voil... 40 annes d'exprience et d'chec du nolibralisme (ou une russite pour les seules banques et multinationales), des chiffres quotidiens annonant tous les jours que cela ira de pire en pire (ce sont des rsultats, pas des thories ou des suppositions  la con), et les ripoux de chez Hardvard et Rothschild avec toujours le mme discours.

----------


## ABCIWEB

> Personnellement je pense qu'il faut viter d'appliquer des principes purement physiques comme l'entropie ou la mcanique quantique par exemple  des concepts humains car, d'une part ces principes sont souvent mal compris, d'autre part ils ont une dfinition et un contexte bien prcis qui rendent leur utilisation en dehors assez hasardeuse.


Bien entendu.




> N'est-ce pas un moyen de dpasser notre incapacit  l'introspection, tant individuelle que collective ?


Cela peut tre un exercice intellectuel, pour le reste tu vas pouvoir dire une chose et son contraire suivant le principe que tu considre, ce qui est aussi un exercice philosophique ou mathmatique, mais non utilisable directement pour dfinir des thories concernant le comportement humain. D'ailleurs en partant du mme principe, on peut aussi arriver  des conclusions opposes suivant la valeur qu'on voudra bien donner  telle ou telle variable,  sans oublier qu'une variation infime pourrait ventuellement avoir des rpercussions imprvisibles (effet papillon). 

Je ne vois pas trop comment tu pourrais te servir de lois physiques ou mathmatique pour faire de l'introspection. Y'a des sciences humaines pour cela ou la mditation. En psychologie et technique de communication, pour rsumer vite fait, il y a l'analyse transactionnelle, l'cole de palo Alto (double lien...) et la PNL. Hyper riche d'enseignement et assez abordable pour comprendre le principe des manipulations qu'utilisent les  communicants de haut niveau. Aprs pour devenir praticien/thrapeute c'est une autre histoire qui demande un temps et une exprience certaine, mais les responsables de com se servent uniquement des bases. (Les amricains ont fait un boulot titanesque pendant que nous, pauvres franais, restions focaliser sur Freud, son opacit,  ses fantasmes obsessionnels, et ses dsastres en terme d'efficacit)

----------


## ddoumeche

> Et de Staline tant qu'on y est. Et de Pol Pot ma foi a mange pas de pain. 
> Tu sais je suis libertaire, alors tous ces rgimes autoritaires c'est vraiment pas ma tasse de th.


Pourtant la croissance 0, voila bien une ide rclamant un rgime fort, donc tat fort voir autoritaire. D'ailleurs les rgimes socialistes sont  forte confiscation de richesses et faible redistribution  




> lol, et dans les rgimes capitalistes tu penses vraiment que les gros salaires ne sont pas des lche cul du pouvoir en place ? Tu crois vraiment qu'ils pensent ce qu'ils disent ?


Dans les rgimes capitalistes on ne regarde pas si vos parents ou grand parents taient des hrtiques  l'orthodoxie du pays, ou s'ils taient de pur aristocrates, mais juste votre mrite ou votre sociabilit (vulgairement appele copinage) & combien vous gagnez. 
Alors que dans les rgimes socialistes on copine aussi et mme beaucoup.

Pour le reste, rappelles moi quand tu auras compris que l'conomie n'est pas un jeu  somme nulle.

@Grogro, Keynes a pris un peu de plomb dans l'aile, et puis son ide d'euthanasie du rentier, c'est du socialisme sans le dire. Et s'en prendre  la Loi de Say ou croire que les prix sont fixes, quelle ide. Bref on aime  rfrer  Keynes en France mais il est obsolte, car ses observations sont surtout justes en cas de crise.
Aujourd'hui on devrait lire Milton Friedman si on ne l'a pas encore fait (pour rappel nous sommes dans une crise montaire en Europe), mais bien sur l'conomiste le plus censur en France, l'incontournable Maurice Allais. Ses ouvrages sont encore disponibles en librairie.
Lisez-le, et vous serez plus comptent en conomie que 99.9% de vos lus.

Gal Giraud ? beaucoup de potentiel mais il souffre de trois grosses tares : il est normalien (comme LeMaire) et jsuite (comme Macron). En plus d'avoir un visage choupin, ce qui n'incite pas  la confiance: ce monsieur doit tre un idaliste ptri de bonne intentions.

----------


## fredoche

> allusion kantienne je prsume ?
> Pourtant certains me soutiennent que c'est dpass notamment par les choses empiriques et la rvolution scientifique/technique


Je vais tre honnte, je ne connais absolument rien  la philosophie. Peut-tre un petit Marx, et encore. Donc Kant non, mais je vais prendre le temps de lire ce lien.

Non c'est une rflexion personnelle, base sur un fond de mes tudes lointaines, puisque j'ai fait des tudes de psychologie, et que l'introspection, trs peu aborde, est forcment limite.

Et pour ceux que a pourrait intriguer, la psychologie n'est pas une discipline littraire, belle et bien scientifique. Donc  moins de s'y intresser, on n'aborde pas la philosophie en tant que discipline.




> Cela peut tre un exercice intellectuel, pour le reste tu vas pouvoir dire une chose et son contraire suivant le principe que tu considre, ce qui est aussi un exercice philosophique ou mathmatique, mais non utilisable directement pour dfinir des thories concernant le comportement humain. D'ailleurs en partant du mme principe, on peut aussi arriver  des conclusions opposes suivant la valeur qu'on voudra bien donner  telle ou telle variable,  sans oublier qu'une variation infime pourrait ventuellement avoir des rpercussions imprvisibles (effet papillon). 
> 
> Je ne vois pas trop comment tu pourrais te servir de lois physiques ou mathmatique pour faire de l'introspection. Y'a des sciences humaines pour cela ou la mditation. En psychologie et technique de communication, pour rsumer vite fait, il y a l'analyse transactionnelle, l'cole de palo Alto (double lien...) et la PNL. Hyper riche d'enseignement et assez abordable pour comprendre le principe des manipulations qu'utilisent les  communicants de haut niveau. Aprs pour devenir praticien/thrapeute c'est une autre histoire qui demande un temps et une exprience certaine, mais les responsables de com se servent uniquement des bases. (Les amricains ont fait un boulot titanesque pendant que nous, pauvres franais, restions focaliser sur Freud, son opacit,  ses fantasmes obsessionnels, et ses dsastres en terme d'efficacit)


Je parlais juste de cette mcanique de l'analogie, pour donner  "voir" un phnomne en l'observant ailleurs . Pour le reste je l'ai dit a m'a paru extrmement tir par les cheveux de faire aboutir a aux socits humaines... notamment le graphique :


Bon la psychologie fut mon domaine d'tudes, je suis all jusqu' la maitrise en psycho sociale. Et je pense  encore en avoir une bonne comprhension, sans prtention cependant. Je crois trs peu  l'introspection pour ma part. Se lire et se comprendre avec objectivit, neutralit et dtachement me parait extrmement ardu, sinon en ralit impossible. Nous portons et utilisons en permanence nos propres filtres, nos propres motions, nos propres valeurs, nos propres envies, blocages...
Je pourrais mettre les mmes critiques sur la psychanalyse, mais en plus de Freud la France est trs influence par Lacan. Maintenant c'est trs rducteur, la psychologie ne se limite pas  la clinique et  la psychopathologie, et ces disciplines tirent un peu de la psychanalyse, mais pas trop aujourd'hui. 
Que te dire, j'ai tudi tous ces domaines, plus ou moins, PNL et AT sont plutt des techniques que des fondements thoriques. 
Les domaines trs vastes qui subdivisent la psychologie sont trs vastes. Oui c'est trs riche. La psychologie sociale, celle qui m'intressait le plus, s'intressait  la psychologie de l'individu au sein de son environnement humain. Ou autrement dit l'influence des autres sur l'individu. Derrire a tu as des trucs fort connus comme Milgram et ses expriences de soumission  l'autorit, qui ont fini par tre tlvises.

Effectivement les amricains sont trs en avance sur certains sujets, mais franais, suisses ou belges ne sont pas ridicules, au contraire, que ce soit en psycho sociale ou cognitive. La psychologie de l'enfant doit beaucoup  un suisse, Piaget. Le gestalt est allemand. Et cette science est une somme de toutes ces influences, et de tant d'autres. Cette science est universitaire, elle se nourrit des travaux de recherches au niveau mondial, et est donc trs vivante. Cela peut tre passionnant.

----------


## seedbarrett

> Dans les rgimes capitalistes on ne regarde pas si vos parents ou grand parents taient des hrtiques  l'orthodoxie du pays, ou s'ils taient de pur aristocrates, mais juste votre mrite ou votre sociabilit (vulgairement appele copinage) & combien vous gagnez.


Euuh c'est une blague ? Tu connais le principe d'hritage ? Tu penses que trump  plus travaill que tout ce forum vous ses thunes ? Bah non, y'a papa qui  fil des billets pour qu'il puisse investir et tirer des dividendes. S'il tait fils d'un pauvre agriculteur moldave, jamais il aurait eu sa tour  son nom. Ou en tout cas bien plus difficilement.

----------


## fredoche

Ca se discute tout a : il y a videmment des phnomnes d'hritage patrimoniaux, mais on hrite pas que de l'argent, on hrite d'une certaine mentalit parfois, d'une culture.
Beaucoup des grosses fortunes franaises sont protestantes, et non juives comme tend  faire croire le strotype.

Derrire cela il y a un certain  rapport  l'argent, dnou de culpabilit, contrairement aux cathos.
Et aussi un certain rapport  l'entreprise,  l'entrepreneuriat,  prendre des risques ,  besogner...

Et les tats-unis sont un pays capitaliste o le protestantisme, les glises rformes, est fort marquant culturellement

----------


## ddoumeche

> Ca se discute tout a : il y a videmment des phnomnes d'hritage patrimoniaux, mais on hrite pas que de l'argent, on hrite d'une certaine mentalit parfois, d'une culture.
> Beaucoup des grosses fortunes franaises sont protestantes, et non juives comme tend  faire croire le strotype.t


En France, on ne pratique ni le catholicisme, ni le protestantisme, ni le judasme, ni le confusianisme, ni le zoroastrisme, mais le confusion-des-genres-ismes. 




> Euuh c'est une blague ? Tu connais le principe d'hritage ? Tu penses que trump  plus travaill que tout ce forum vous ses thunes ? Bah non, y'a papa qui  fil des billets pour qu'il puisse investir et tirer des dividendes. S'il tait fils d'un pauvre agriculteur moldave, jamais il aurait eu sa tour  son nom. Ou en tout cas bien plus difficilement.


Trs cher ami, crois-tu qu'il n'y a pas d'hritage dans les rgimes socialistes ? pourquoi les filles du commandant Chavez et de Fidel Castro sont-elles si riches alors ? pourquoi Antonio Castro descend-il dans des htels de luxe en rservant 5 suites  la fois ? D'ailleurs jeunes amis gauchistes mais nanmoins ennemis de classe qui m'coutez, Rosins Chavez (celle qui se photographie avec des gros billets en ventail) tudie  la Sorbonne et ferait un bon parti, d'autant qu'elle n'est pas moche. Donc tentez le coup et ne me remerciez pas, sinon je le ferais  votre place.

Ensuite la Moldavie ne fait pas (encore) partie des tats-unis d'amrique, donc Donald Trump fils n'aurait sans doute pas pu tre lu en vertu des lois lectorales en vigueur (quoi que ce point a sans doute t oubli lors des prcdentes lections).
Si je comprends bien, tu lui reproches au fond ne pas tre d'extraction modeste ou paysanne, comme Paul Doumer ou Nikita Sergueevitch Khrouchtchev. Mais quid de l'galit des hommes devant la loi, chacun doit pouvoir concourir, riche comme pauvre ?
Et puis des hommes ns de rien, ayant fait grande fortune avant d'tre lus roi, cela ne s'est jamais vu dans l'histoire. Mais l'inverse oui.

La famille de Trump est un bon exemple : le grand pre est un immigr ayant fait fortune lors de la rue vers l'or. Dans un rgime socialiste cela aurait t interdit ou alors uniquement dans le cadre d'un camps de travail de vacances.
Le pre quand  lui a t arrt pour avoir t membre de Klu Klux Klan, pourtant le systme ne lui en tient pas rigueur. D'ailleurs un afro-amricain dont le pre aurait t _black panther_ ne serait pas empch de concourir, il pourrait mme utiliser cela  son avantage ("nous vivions des temps tumultueux, blah blah").
Dans un rgime socialiste, le poliburo aurait vive limin ces trublions: tout le monde pareil, c'est cela la vraie galit

----------


## ABCIWEB

> Que te dire, j'ai tudi tous ces domaines, plus ou moins, PNL et AT sont plutt des techniques que des fondements thoriques.


Oui et c'est tout l'intrt justement. 

Les thories sont autant de limites qu'il faudra dpasser pour aller vers une meilleure comprhension, mais surtout elles sont souvent, notamment en conomie, utilises pour influencer l'opinion publique et dans ce domaine c'est la caricature. Les chantres de l'autorgulation des marchs nous en ont donn un bon exemple en 2008, crise qui a fait exploser la dette franaise (entre autre) et dont on nous dit maintenant que nous somme les seuls responsables et qu'il faut bosser plus pour moins cher car c'est notre faute de privilgis qui s'taient organiss pour sortir trop vite de l'esclavage.

Ces techniques n'ont pas cette limitation ni de prtention universelle. On peut utiliser la PNL ou l'AT pour influencer l'opinion publique (une partie seulement, mais suffisante pour faire basculer une lection) mais ce n'est pas au nom d'une thorie revendique. Ce sont des outils qui nous permettent de mieux maitriser la communication mais aussi le mcanisme de notre rflexion et donc aussi de faire de l'introspection.

Par exemple l'tude du triptyque Parent-Adulte-Enfant de l'AT est une technique trs instructive. 

Quand je dis qu'il faut rguler l'conomie, je parle en Adulte qui observe son environnement et l'histoire, c'est bas sur des faits. Aussi toute l'volution humaine est base sur la matrise, le contrle, l'organisation, la rigueur. Pour rire un peu, essayer de taper n'importe quoi sur votre clavier, il est trs peu probable qu'au final vous aurez un code fonctionnel utile  quoi que ce soit.

Mais des figures Parentales (costumes cravates, et diplmes  l'appui) affirment que pour les marchs et l'conomie c'est tout le contraire, il faut un minimum, voire aucun contrle ni matrise et que cela profitera  tout le monde. 

L'Enfant *ddoumeche* captiv par ces figures Parentales, ne peut pas tolrer qu'on remette en cause ce qu'il considre comme des fondements inaltrables, mais faute d'lments de rponse Adulte, il s'oppose  toute ide de rgulation en l'assimilant aux rgimes communistes ou  l'aristocratie. Bref il est oblig d'utiliser des caricatures Enfantines sans rapport avec le sujet. Et il termine avec une figure Parentale : "Pour le reste, rappelles-moi quand tu auras compris que l'conomie n'est pas un jeu  somme nulle". Ce qui ne veut rien dire, car je ne parlais pas d'un jeu  somme nulle, je parlais d'un jeu plus quilibr. Son ct Adulte ne s'est jamais manifest, normal puisque le terme "rgulation" lui donne des allergies induites par des autorits "suprieures", qui annihilent toute possibilit de rflexion tant que ce terme fait partie de l'nonc du problme et qu'il s'agit d'conomie.

Il n'est pas ncessaire d'avoir des notions de psycho de communication pour en arriver  la mme conclusion (rponse  ct, vitement du sujet, langue de bois), mais c'est un support trs efficace pour comprendre plus vite. Bien entendu on ne pourra pas tout analyser avec cette grille de lecture, c'est pourquoi PNL / AT sont des boites  outils multiples, varis et complmentaires.

La thorie du double lien est aussi trs intressante. On suppose que ces injonctions contradictoires contribuent grandement  la schizophrnie. Et c'est assez comprhensible. Comment ne pas devenir fou quand on vous dit : soyez dispo H24 pour votre travail, tout en faisant 1 heure de sport par jour,  en prenant le temps de prparer vous-mme vos repas parce que la bouffe industrielle c'est du poison, et prenez bien soin de vos enfants qui demandent beaucoup d'attention, et ayez la banane parce qu'avec cet emploi du temps vous serez dtendus et heureux...  dfaut d'tre bien pay.

Le fourbe macron n'est pas en reste avec ses "si vous tes pauvre, entreprenez et devenez riches" comme s'il suffisait de travail et de courage. Bah oui du con, on attendait que toi pour y penser ! Mais dans la vraie vie, les traders sont des parasites utiliss pour jouer avec notre argent dans un but uniquement spculatif  sans rapport avec le financement de l'conomie, alors que le boulanger du coin est autrement plus bnfique pour nous et jamais nocif pour la socit, nanmoins ce n'est pas la mme paye. Dans les faits il n'y a aujourd'hui - sauf exception qu'on s'empressera d'exhiber  la grande messe du 20h - aucune relation entre travail, courage et rmunration et encore moins si l'on pense intrt gnral et environnement.

Enfin je pense qu'on devrait enseigner ces techniques de communication (AT PNL ou autres que je ne connais pas) pour tout le monde ds l'entre dans le parcours suprieur comme mesure prophylactique d'hygine mentale. C'est malheureusement trs peu probable, car cela rendrait beaucoup plus difficile le foutage de gueule gnralis.

----------


## ABCIWEB

Salut,

Je parlais prcdemment du conformisme social-conomique-culturel diffus dans les mdias grand public par des spcialistes soigneusement slectionns faisant office de rfrence. Remarquez que ces figures parentales (pour reprendre la grille de lecture de l'AT) ont des notions trs particulires de leur rle puisqu'ils nous disent que "le protectionnisme, c'est un repli sur soi". Et c'est bien une image parentale puisque c'est une affirmation premptoire, alors qu'un adulte explique, argumente.

Un parent responsable serait plus nuanc en disant que cela dpend des cas, des circonstances, il ferait des distinctions. Mais pour les ultra libraux, de mme qu'il ne faut aucune rgulation, le protectionnisme est par dfinition un repli sur soi et cela ne souffre aucune discussion. En d'autres termes, laissez grande ouverte la porte de votre appartement, car vouloir protger ses biens est un symptme d'autisme. 

Je ne dis pas qu'il faut tout fermer, ni ne sais o mettre le curseur, je dis que ces slogans extrmistes et dichotomiques portent en eux-mmes la preuve de leur non-sens et tmoignent en mme temps de la perversit de ceux qui les dclament en ajoutant ici une dimension psychologique pathogne.

Croyez-vous vraiment que ces parents-l vous veulent du bien ?


A propos de rfrences, un ami me parlait hier de l'ORDRE DU JOUR, un livre d'Eric Vuillard, prix Goncourt 2017. Un livre qui dplait grandement au Figaro ne peut tre que trs instructif pour dvelopper son esprit critique  ::): 




> "Messieurs, vous venez d'entendre le chancelier Hitler, nous voulons une victoire aux lections du 5 mars pour stabiliser l'conomie de l'Allemagne, radiquer les communistes et les opposants et supprimer les syndicats pour rtablir le pouvoir du chef d'entreprise. Je vous prie donc de cracher au bassinet". C'est  peu prs en ces termes que le prsident du parlement Goering s'adresse aux 24 industriels et banquiers convoqus le 20 fvrier 1933"


senscritique :



> On dcouvre le rle, aujourd'hui effac dans l'histoire officielle, des grands industriels (champions de l'conomie allemande triomphante d'aujourd'hui) qui ont financ l'ascension d'Hitler au pouvoir et ont eu recours  la main d'oeuvre des camps. Et finalement, se fait jour le rle dissimul mais constant dans l'Histoire de l'argent, de l'esprit de classe, de l'avarice et de la protection des intrts personnels.
> C'est bien crit. C'est enrichissant, rudit et subtil. C'est une lecture ncessaire (comme tous les ouvrages de Vuillard) pour comprendre l'Histoire, la politique et la faiblesse des hommes.


Le monde :



> LOrdre du jour est un livre dune puissance sidrante dans sa simplicit. En 160 (petites) pages, il montre comment  les plus grandes catastrophes sannoncent souvent  petit pas  et  soulve les haillons hideux de lhistoire  pour raconter la marche vers labme de lEurope  travers deux moments.
> ...
> Avec LOrdre du jour, rcit secouant les images et les mythes, texte contre la veulerie et la rsignation de toutes les poques, cest un livre fulgurant, dune trs longue porte en dpit de sa brivet, que les Goncourt ont fait le choix de couronner.

----------


## fredoche

Je voudrais pas cafter ni juger (quoique...), mais en l'absence de Ryu, le topic redevient vraiment intressant.

ABCIWEB j'aime beaucoup te lire ::roll::   ::zoubi:: 

Le peu que je vois du monde qui m'entoure me provoque plutt des angoisses quand  ce que pourrait tre l'avenir. 
Des industriels qui crachent au bassinet, a me parle drlement avec la starlette qui nous prside. 

A cot de a des personnages extrmes (-droite tendance no-fascistes dguiss nationalistes) et tendus comme des strings intersidraux (pour faire honneur  la physique), a pullule en ce moment un peu partout dans le monde. Une autre forme de _protectionnisme_ sur la base de "l'autre c'est le mal"
_"Une bonne guerre..."_ comme disent les vieux cons qui ne l'ont jamais faite.

Bon sinon en trainant sur le site de GNU, grce  un lien dans une autre discussion, je lisais a :
https://www.gnu.org/philosophy/free-...important.html

et ensuite et surtout a :
https://observer.com/2016/06/how-tec...sign-ethicist/
Lien que j'ai trouv passionnant de densit, de synthse et de pertinence.
Avec plein de rfrences psychologiques sous-jacentes

Donc bah que vous me moinssiez ou me plussiez, a ne m'empchera pas de penser ce que je pense, et ma foi je continuerai  plusser ce que je trouve intressant, surtout si a contribue  notre panouissement et  notre libert intellectuelle  ::D:

----------


## halaster08

> Je voudrais pas cafter ni juger (quoique...), mais en l'absence de Ryu, le topic redevient vraiment intressant.
> 
> ABCIWEB j'aime beaucoup te lire


Je suis du mme avis, mais attention si tu prononce son nom trois fois tu vas le faire apparatre !

----------


## ABCIWEB

> et ensuite et surtout a :
> https://observer.com/2016/06/how-tec...sign-ethicist/
> Lien que j'ai trouv passionnant de densit, de synthse et de pertinence.
> Avec plein de rfrences psychologiques sous-jacentes


Intressant ce lien. Ce sont ces techniques que l'on apprend dans les coles de commerce. Juste un peu dommage que ce ne soit pas en franais, mais la traduction automatique est assez fidle, aussi je me permet de recopier les points abords :



> 1/ Si vous contrlez le menu, vous contrlez les choix
> 2/ Mettez une machine  sous dans un milliard de poches
> 3/ La peur de manquer quelque chose d'important
> 4/ Approbation sociale
> 5/ Rciprocit sociale
> 6/ Bols sans fond, alimentations infinies et jeu automatique
> 7/ Interruption instantane contre livraison "respectueuse" (popup)
> 8/ Des choix peu pratiques
> 9/ Rassembler vos raisons avec leurs raisons
> 10/ Prvision des erreurs, stratgies "Foot in the Door"


Comme le souligne l'auteur : "Je ne saurais trop insister sur la profondeur du contrle des menus". 

Les autres points sont assez faciles  comprendre car plutt linaires, mais le premier mrite une attention toute particulire car il est multidimensionnel et plus pernicieux dans le sens o il est moins facile  dtecter tout en tant redoutablement efficace. Je vais donc m'y attarder.

Le bourrage de crne fonctionne sur ce principe. Quand on voit dfiler toute la journe une troupe d'ultra libraux qui rptent tous la mme histoire avec les mmes slogans, c'est un choix unique. L'opposition aura un temps de rponse limit  environ 1/10 du temps ( la louche) pour un simulacre de dmocratie, mais il faut patienter longtemps pour accder  son menu, cela demande beaucoup d'efforts que l'on pourra finalement considrer comme inutiles puisque, semble-t-il, l'essentiel a dj t dit et rpter de nombreuses fois d'un avis unanime aux heures de grandes coutes. 

De mme pour les sondages. Ils alimentent en permanence l'information avec des enqutes que le public considre comme neutres (sans apriori politique), mais ils contrlent les sujets et les questions qui sont poses. Et certains sondages ne paraissent jamais car trop dfavorables  leurs commanditaires... Voil pourquoi nous sommes abreuvs de sondages, non pas pour nous informer, mais pour nous dire ce qui est important et ce que l'on doit en penser, parfois aussi pour faire diversion. Un esprit peu document se rangera naturellement suivant l'opinion majoritaire, car faute d'avoir tudi la question, il n'est pas rentable de se mettre inutilement en marge de la socit et l'on recherchera plus volontiers une approbation sociale (point n4). C'est le choix des menus et des question poses qui permettent au final de crer et d'exploiter le sentiment lgitime d'approbation sociale sur un sujet, et de manipuler ainsi l'opinion publique sous prtexte de l'informer.

J'coutais hier "Le tlphone sonne" sur France Inter et le dbat portait sur "Lan II du quinquennat peut-il tre celui du rveil des oppositions ?". L'un des invits tait chercheur  science po et la seconde tait directrice gnrale de l'institut de sondage Odoxa. Etant donn ce genre de configuration, dj maintes fois teste, j'tais  peu prs certain ds le dpart que je n'allais rien apprendre, mais plutt apprendre  dsapprendre. Je vous laisse couter mais il est peu probable que vous y appreniez quelque chose, bien que Bruno Cautrs de sciences Po, plutt neutre, relve nettement le niveau par rapport  la fourbe Cline Bracq. 

Faut dire aussi que ce dbat tait largement brid ds le dpart puisque le journaliste prsentant l'mission avait prvenu que l'on ne parlerait pas de l'affaire Benalla, bien que, selon le mme journaliste (pour tre quand mme honnte 2 secondes) les appels tlphoniques portaient  90% sur cette affaire. Toujours ce fameux choix du menu ! Bon allez, soyons bon joueur et admettons qu'on voulait faire une mission sur l'opposition, sans faire opposition  Macron. 

MAIS ALORS POURQUOI, dites-moi pourquoi sur les cinq appels tlphoniques retenus, le premier ( 1min 30s) et le dernier ( 28min 32s) se sont-ils panchs largement et nergiquement pour dire que l'affaire Benalla n'avait aucune importance?  ::roll:: 
Donc, au final, malgr le fait que la rgle initiale tait de ne pas parler de l'affaire Benalla, on en a bien parl mais les seuls appels retenus pour en parler en guise d'introduction et de conclusion des intervenants extrieurs, taient pour dire que cette affaire tait insignifiante. Toujours et encore le contrle du menu et  des moments stratgiques.

Tout cela, pour faire croire  ceux qui taient en vacances que cette affaire est  ngliger et ne vaut pas la peine de s'y intresser. Et la directrice de l'institut de sondage d'en rajouter en disant que c'est trs secondaire pour l'opinion publique, affirmation gratuite puisqu'elle disait en mme temps ne pas avoir fait d'enqute  ce propos... Mais sur le principe disait-elle ( 4min 55s) : "On confond deux choses, le fait qu'une affaire intresse la population... et l'impact que cela peut avoir sur leurs opinions. Et en gnral et c'est mme  chaque fois, une affaire en tant que telle n'a pas d'impact profond sur l'opinion des franais...donc...".

Donc... bah c'est la disqualification totale et dfinitive ma pauv' Cline, va donc raconter tes salades  Fillon pour lui remonter un peu le moral  ::lol::  

On peut s'interroger galement sur sa contradiction, dire que cette affaire n'est pas signifiante et en mme temps la comparer  une affaire qui intresse la population. C'est donc elle qui dcide pour nous de ce qui est intressant/signifiant (la populace tant conne par principe).

Menu impos, rgles initiales non respectes, affirmations gratuites, contradictions, heureusement que l'on tait sur France Inter!  Pour tre juste, toutes ces missions ne sont pas aussi navrantes que celle-ci. Ce n'est pas le sujet de l'mission qui est signifiant pour savoir si vous aller perdre votre temps, mais bien plus le choix des invits. Et quand un "sondeur" fait partie du dbat, c'est souvent trs mauvais signe puisque leurs plus gros clients sont les partis politiques, notamment celui qui est au pouvoir car il a le plus de moyens. On excusera donc un peu Cline Bracq, qui ne faisait que son boulot de commerciale en faisant de la lche  macron pour lui dgager le terrain pour la rentre,  dfaut d'informer l'opinion publique puisqu'elle tentait au contraire et principalement de l'influencer. En guise de dbat pour parler de l'opposition, nous avions donc un intervenant plutt neutre et une "partisane" LREM. Etait-ce vraiment quilibr ?

Cela dit, je ne jette pas la pierre  France Inter, il y a de trs bons intervenants/journalistes/missions mais l'information politique reste nanmoins trs maitrise. Le contrle des menus est aussi le choix des horaires de diffusion. Le matin, heure  laquelle on coutera plus facilement la radio, on aura droit  Dominique Tseu  7h45, un bon petit rappel de l'invitable (selon lui) ultra libralisme pour ceux qui auraient la mauvaise ide de zapper la grande messe tlvisuelle du 20H.  Ou sinon en journe mais uniquement le week-end, on pourra entendre un rescap de "l bas si j'y suis" une mission qui critiquait auparavant frontalement le nolibralisme. Durant la semaine on a plus le droit qu'aux comiques de 17h, que j'adore au passage, mais qui en tant que comiques ne peuvent pas prtendre faire office de rfrence intellectuelle directe puisque c'est pour rire. Les indcis chercheront plus volontiers un costard-cravate avec des titres ronflants pour se forger une opinion, c'est bien pour cela que macron et les autres travaillent autant leur image. Et au final on est gouvern par des images.

Alors oui, on ne saura jamais trop insister sur l'importance du contrle des menus, concept qui peut se dcliner dans tous les domaines et quasiment toutes les circonstances.

Pour finir et comme la PNL (programmation neuro linguistique) dont je parlais plus haut s'est dveloppe grosso modo en partant du principe qu'on pouvait programmer le cerveau de la mme manire qu'un ordinateur, on peut bien entendu faire l'inverse, et faire l'analogie entre les protections qu'utilisent les ordinateurs et les systmes dont nous pouvons nous servir pour protger notre cerveau contre de mchants virus ou malware. Je veux dire il y a la mthode heuristique, et la mthode dictionnaire (liste de virus). 

Les mthodes listes dans ton lien sont plus de type dictionnaire, il faut les connatre pour les reconnaitre. C'est trs instructif et bien qu'elles soient trs nombreuses, les plus couramment utilises sont les plus connues parce qu'elles sont aussi les plus faciles  mettre en place. Cela ne veut pas dire qu'elles ne peuvent pas avoir de multiples ramifications comme on peut le voir avec le contrle des menus.

En complment, la psycho, ou la philo, ou parfois les sciences dures (dpend des lves), peuvent tre utilises de manire heuristique. On a pas besoin de connatre  l'avance, il suffit d'analyser des bribes de comportement, des bribes de rflexion pour faire sonner le buzzer qui nous dira "mfiance a sent pas bon". 
En particulier, et ce principe l n'est pas difficile  comprendre, on peut faire sonner le buzzer, galement en politique/conomie, ds que l'on entend des slogans dichotomiques. Si c'est tout blanc ou tout noir, il n'y a pas de place pour les nuances de gris ou les autres couleurs. Or le dbut du commencement de l'intelligence est de savoir faire des distinctions. Aussi il est trs trs probable que ceux qui utilisent et vous envoient des ides/slogans dichotomiques, n'aient pas envie de s'attarder sur le sujet, n'aient pas envie que vous cherchiez  comprendre, et aient rellement l'intention de vous prendre pour un imbcile en vous pourrissant le cerveau  :;):

----------


## ddoumeche

> Oui et c'est tout l'intrt justement. 
> 
> Les thories sont autant de limites qu'il faudra dpasser pour aller vers une meilleure comprhension, mais surtout elles sont souvent, notamment en conomie, utilises pour influencer l'opinion publique et dans ce domaine c'est la caricature. Les chantres de l'autorgulation des marchs nous en ont donn un bon exemple en 2008, crise qui a fait exploser la dette franaise (entre autre) et dont on nous dit maintenant que nous somme les seuls responsables et qu'il faut bosser plus pour moins cher car c'est notre faute de privilgis qui s'taient organiss pour sortir trop vite de l'esclavage.


Quand on n'est ni comptitif au niveau mondial ni trs intelligent mais qu'on prfere s'occuper de ses vieux ce qui est louable d'autant que la dure de vie est fort longue en France, on ne signe pas un trait de libre-change avec le premier exportateur mondial et encore moins une monnaie unique. Sinon  se retrouver sans industrie, et endett jusqu' l'os pour financer son niveau de vie et ses longues retraites.
Encore une suite dnerie faites par un de ces types de gauche, les Atali Delors et autres crtins de ce monde, les types qui se sont toujours tromps du tout au tout sur tout.

Vous n'allez pas travailler plus tout de suite car les peuples endormis se rveillent toujours aprs la catastrophe donc il reste encore un an ou deux. Et puis de quoi vous plaignez-vous, papa a bien vot pour le trait de Maastricht, et l'UE, l'tat et le bourgeois sont saufs pour l'instant donc tout va bien.




> Par exemple l'tude du triptyque Parent-Adulte-Enfant de l'AT est une technique trs instructive. 
> 
> Quand je dis qu'il faut rguler l'conomie, je parle en Adulte qui observe son environnement et l'histoire, c'est bas sur des faits. Aussi toute l'volution humaine est base sur la matrise, le contrle, l'organisation, la rigueur. Pour rire un peu, essayer de taper n'importe quoi sur votre clavier, il est trs peu probable qu'au final vous aurez un code fonctionnel utile  quoi que ce soit.
> 
> Mais des figures parentales (costumes cravates, et diplmes  l'appui) affirment que pour les marchs et l'conomie c'est tout le contraire, il faut un minimum de contrle et de matrise et que cela profitera  tout le monde. 
> 
> L'enfant *ddoumeche* captiv par ces figures parentales, ne peut pas tolrer qu'on remette en cause ce qu'il considre comme des fondements inaltrables, mais faute d'lments de rponse Adulte, il oppose toute ide de rgulation en assimilant cette ide aux rgimes communistes ou  l'aristocratie. Bref il est oblig d'utiliser des caricatures enfantines sans rapport avec le sujet. Et termine en figure Parentale avec "Pour le reste, rappelles moi quand tu auras compris que l'conomie n'est pas un jeu  somme nulle". Ce qui ne veut rien dire, car je ne parlais pas d'un jeu  somme nulle je parlais d'un jeu quilibr. Notez que son ct Adulte n'est jamais intervenu, normal puisque le terme rgulation lui met des allergies.


Figures toi que j'ai pu lire quelques bouquins de Paul Watzlawick dans mes vertes annes, qui est un des fondateurs de cette mthode nomme Analyse Transactionnelle. Cela se lit fort bien car c'est ludique, presque enfantin mme, simple ... d'autant plus qu'il n'y a rien du tout dans cette mthode. A part de la vulgarisation freudienne basique (ca moi surmoi), et le principe que les humains changent, d'o le succs des ventes en librairie pour l't et pour les tudiants en science humaine.
Le risque est bien sur que les gens se prennent pour des psychologues et se lancent dans des explications psychologiques pour tout et n'importe quoi, devenant des Grard Miller de l'internet, cet alin devenu aliniste puis gourou de la gauche du Paf.  A dfaut d'tre devenu Kim Jong Il, ce qui ne lui aurait pas dplut j'en suis sur vu son narcissisme dlirant.
Est-il devenu alin aprs tre devenu aliniste ou avant ? A mon avis un peu des deux, donc mfiez-vous car comme le rappelait le sage, quand le hros regarde dans l'abme, l'abme regarde en lui.

Le jour o l'analyse transationnelle soignera la moindre maladie mentale et notamment la schizophrnie et ses hallucinations, il faudra m'appeler. Car ses auteurs sont des psychanalystes et que la psychanalyse n'ayant jamais soign personne selon l'aveu de ses propres praticiens, il ne faut pas s'attendre  grand chose.
Personnellement, je prferre Konrad Lorenz sur le plan thorique. Et la peinture et la photographie sur le plan pratique.

D'autant que je ne suis pas fils de financier ni de capitaine de l'industrie mais de la gauche tout  fait classique, donc ta belle thorie tombe  l'eau comme il se devait. Tu aurais pu utiliser la chiromancie pour expliquer mes motivations, ce qui aurait plus honnte dans la malhonntet. Au moins l'origine sociale ne serait plus pris comme dterminant, halte au racisme de classe.
Je suis comme tout le monde et m'instruit dans le domaine des sciences conomiques en lisant de nombreux thoriciens tout en gardant mon sens critique, comme il se doit, mme ceux en costume cravate.
Car comme chaque citoyen qui se respecte, _homo politicus_, je suis devenu insatisfait de la bouillie pour chat du marxisme-lninisme et du no-libralisme instills dans le cerveau des petites ttes blondes par la gauche librale et les eurocrates.

Une alliance des nes et des sirnes qui nous mnent dans le mur et nous donnent le cas grec, cas totalement inacceptable. Mais comme les nes ont t lobotomiss par les sirnes, poisson ncrophage par nature, ils marchent.

Sinon tu peux aussi tudier la gographie ou la physique pour comprendre l'conomie et la psychologie humaine. Je ne sais pas si cela te donner des bons rsultats, mais en tout cas les hommes de Davos auront les mains libres.

----------


## Mat.M

> Les chantres de l'autorgulation des marchs nous en ont donn un bon exemple en 2008, crise qui a fait exploser la dette franaise (entre autre)


je ne suis pas trop d'accord avec cette affirmation...
si la dette publique bref celle de l'Etat a explos cela s'explique en partie parce que comme la France n'est pas capable de produire des outils technologiques alors il fallu importer massivement de la technologie d'ailleurs.
Ben oui il faut bien qu'il y ait des ordinateurs dans les bureaux de la fonction publique et ces ordinateurs ne sont pas made in France que je sache...
donc cela a peu avoir avec la rgulatin macro-conomique  mon sens.
ne vous inquitez pas c'est la mme chose que pour le secteur priv  ::mrgreen::

----------


## ABCIWEB

> Figures toi que j'ai pu lire quelques bouquins de Paul Watzlawick dans mes vertes annes, qui est un des fondateurs de cette mthode nomme Analyse Transactionnelle. Cela se lit fort bien car c'est ludique, presque enfantin mme, simple ... d'autant plus qu'il n'y a rien du tout dans cette mthode. A part de la vulgarisation freudienne basique (ca moi surmoi), et le principe que les humains changent, d'o le succs des ventes en librairie pour l't et pour les tudiants en science humaine.


Watzlawick pour faire vite, c'est l'cole de Palo Alto, les thrapie brves et (entre autre) la thorie du double lien dont je parlais plus haut. Le fondateur de l'AT c'est Eric Berne. On trouve souvent ces thories mlanges avec la PNL dans des livres de psychologie dynamique car elle sont complmentaires mais elles ne sont pas identiques, ni l'une n'est la continuit de l'autre, encore que la PN soit la continuit d'un peu tout mais avec une focalisation sur la solution plutt que sur le problme.
Il n'y a pas d'quivalence directe entre le a, le moi, et le surmoi de Freud, et le triptyque parent, adulte, enfant de l'AT. C'est un outil parmi d'autre que tu peux utiliser comme tu veux, mais tu n'en tirera rien si tu le rduis  de la vulgarisation freudienne. Comme tu disais c'est ludique et il faut que cela le reste, as-tu dj lu du Freud ludique ?




> Ta belle thorie tombe  l'eau comme il se devait. Tu aurais pu utiliser la chiromancie pour expliquer mes motivations, ce qui aurait plus honnte dans la malhonntet.


C'est parce que tu penses  Freud que tu parles de motivations. Je disais simplement que quand on parle "rgulation de l'conomie" et qu'on nous renvoie directement au communisme, c'est qu'il s'agit d'un rflexe conditionn. Des rgles existent galement dans tous les accords/traits libraux ou nolibraux eux-mmes, alors pourquoi ce mme terme employ par quelqu'un qui critique le nolibralisme de macron nous renverrait-il soudainement au communisme ? Pourquoi ce non sens sinon parce qu'il est induit par l'immense majorit des politicards et conomistes nolibraux qui monopolisent l'espace mdiatique ?

Je n'ai rien dit d'autre. C'est la faute  *fredoche*  :;):  qui me parlait des techniques de l'AT et cela m'a fait penser qu'on pouvait l'utiliser ici pour illustrer ce genre de rflexe caricatural. Je parle d'un rflexe dplac dans des conditions bien prcises, je ne parle pas de toi ni de tes motivations ni de tes tendances ni de tes appartenances. C'est ludique comme les techniques d'apprentissage, pas du tout freudien.  




> Sinon tu peux aussi tudier la gographie ou la physique pour comprendre l'conomie et la psychologie humaine.


L'histoire aussi. Par exemple la guerre de l'opium (1839  1842). Guerre pour forcer les Chinois au commerce de l'opium dans leur propre pays. Cela rappelle l'accord du CETA dont une clause qui pourrait permettre aux entreprises d'attaquer des tats en cas de manque  gagner si ceux-ci voulaient se protger de tel ou tel produit... ancien monde/nouveau monde ?

----------


## Gunny

https://www.ladepeche.fr/article/201...hangement.html

Macron oublie certainement que le Danemark est deuxime juste derrire la France en nombre de jours de grve (on est pass  a d'un blocage complet rcemment), et que le secteur public y est tentaculaire... Ben oui, dans "flexiscurit", il y a "scurit", mais a la droite librale aime bien l'oublier.

----------


## ymoreau

De toute faon quand un mec dit aux pauvres qu'ils devraient travailler pour se payer des costards, je suis de base rfractaires  *ses* changements en effet et a n'a rien de gaulois.

----------


## Ryu2000

> https://www.ladepeche.fr/article/201...hangement.html


Il y a un "en mme temps" :



> Comme en rponse aux nationalistes qui, de la Hongrie  l'Italie, le dsignent comme leur adversaire principal, Emmanuel Macron a aussi tout au long de sa visite au Danemark beaucoup parl d'identit. Dans un sorte de "en mme temps", il a dfendu la place des identits nationales mais qu'il veut combines  un attachement  l'Europe. 
> Il a approuv le Danemark pour tre  la fois "compltement ouvert au reste du monde et attach  sa culture propre". "*La France aussi est profondment attache  sa culture,  ses valeurs, cette identit profonde et complexe, qui s'est toujours pense dans l'universalisme. Mais la France n'a jamais t elle-mme en tant ferme au reste du monde*", a-t-il plaid. Dans la mme veine, il avait dj lundi, lors de son discours devant les ambassadeurs, *applaudi le "retour des identits des peuples"*.
> 
> "*Ceux qui croyaient  l'avnement d'un peuple mondialis se sont profondment tromps. Partout dans le monde l'identit profonde des peuples est revenue. Et c'est au fond une bonne chose*", avait-il dclar. Mais il reste convaincu que l'identit est toujours faite d'interactions.


Il essaie d'avoir plusieurs types de discours pour essayer de plaire au maximum de personnes, mais a ne fonctionne pas...

===
Le gouvernement n'est pas trs sympa avec les retraits :
CSG, gel des pensions, fausses annonces des retraits toujours plus matraqus par Macron

----------


## Ryu2000

Attendez, attendez, le prote parole du gouvernement explique la signification de la dclaration de Macron :
"Gaulois rfractaires au changement": Griveaux explique ce qu'a voulu dire Macron



> "*Les Gaulois rfractaires, ce sont les partis politiques qui depuis 30 ans ne veulent rien changer*, qui depuis 15 jours jouent la sur-violence dans les mots politiques, qui veulent retrouver le confortable clivage gauche-droite parce que c'est ce qu'ils ont toujours connu", a affirm le porte-parole du gouvernement sur le plateau de "Quatre vrits".


C'est marrant parce que LREM c'est exactement pareil que l'UMPS, mais ils essaient de faire croire qu'ils sont diffrents ^^

Il n'a pas compris les rgles de la politique :



> Il a galement dplor le manque "d'humour" de ces derniers. "Si on ne peut plus manier un peu l'ironie et la plaisanterie, et si  chaque fois qu'un mot est employ il est dcortiqu, instrumentalis, on va vous faire de la langue de bois en chne massif, on va tous s'ennuyer ferme", a lanc un porte-parole souriant.


Et oui la politique c'est chiant, il y a des gens qui vont chercher  interprter tous les propos dans tous les sens, pour en sortir quelque chose de ngatif.
La politique c'est toujours une gestion "Si je dis a ce groupe va tre content, mais ces groupes vont tre mcontents".
En priode lectoral il faut plaire  la masse, mais l on s'en fout c'est pas une priode lectoral, il n'y a plus besoin de popularit.
Est-ce que Sarkozy et Hollande ont t trs populaire pendant leur mandat ?

Depuis le dbut Macron dit tout et son contraire en fonction de son audience. (le texte change selon le publique)
L il voulait complimenter le Danemark.
Il n'avait pas du anticiper qu'il y aurait un retour ngatif en France...

Bon aprs a change rien, Macron a dj provoqu beaucoup de petit "scandale" avec ses dclarations.
Essayez de ne pas le rlire en 2022.  ::P:

----------


## el_slapper

> De toute faon quand un mec dit aux pauvres qu'ils devraient travailler pour se payer des costards, je suis de base rfractaires  *ses* changements en effet et a n'a rien de gaulois.


Surtout  des pauvres qui se plaignent de bosser comme des mules. Je ne suis pas aller vrifier la personne en question, mais des gens qui bossent hyper dur pour un gain mdiocre, j'en ai crois quelques uns.

----------


## Gunny

> Attendez, attendez, le prote parole du gouvernement explique la signification de la dclaration de Macron :
> "Gaulois rfractaires au changement": Griveaux explique ce qu'a voulu dire Macron
> 
> C'est marrant parce que LREM c'est exactement pareil que l'UMPS, mais ils essaient de faire croire qu'ils sont diffrents ^^
> 
> Il n'a pas compris les rgles de la politique :
> 
> Et oui la politique c'est chiant, il y a des gens qui vont chercher  interprter tous les propos dans tous les sens, pour en sortir quelque chose de ngatif.
> La politique c'est toujours une gestion "Si je dis a ce groupe va tre content, mais ces groupes vont tre mcontents".
> ...


C'est de plus insultant pour les danois, qu'il a l'air de prendre pour des moutons acceptant sans broncher les rformes du gouvernement. En ralit le Danemark a une culture du consensus, ce qui veut dire que le parlement et le gouvernement vont rarement venir poser une rforme divinement inspire par le premier ministre. Avant a il y a beaucoup de ngociations et de dialogue avec les syndicats (puissants) et les reprsentants. Et quand un passage de force est tent, a se termine assez mal pour le gouvernement, donc souvent ils n'essaient pas. De l'extrieur a donne l'impression que tout roule, donc aucun doute que a fait envie  notre prsident.

----------


## Ryu2000

> C'est de plus insultant pour les danois


Ce que pense les danois ont en a pas grand chose  faire... L'inverse devrait tre vrai, les danois ne doivent pas apporter beaucoup d'attention au discours de Macron.
La reine et le premier ministre Danois peuvent bien dire ce qu'ils veulent  propos de la France a ne va pas intresser beaucoup de franais...

Les danois peuvent prendre le discours de Macron pour un compliment, il dit qu'il admire leur modle de "flexiscurit".
En gros il dit que le Danemark n'a pas peur du progrs et du changement (mme si c'est pas forcment vrai, c'est sympa comme compliment pour les danois progressiste ^^).

Les ractions ngatives des politiques sont sympa :
En visite au Danemark, Macron qualifie les Franais de Gaulois rfractaires au changement
Alexis Corbire (un gars du PS apparemment) rappelle que les Gaulois taient de grand inventeurs :



> Par ses propos d'une sottise confondante, #Macron au #Danemark est non seulement trs mprisant contre son propre peuple, mais aussi trs ignorant sur les Gaulois qui taient de formidables inventeurs http://mediolanum-santonum.fr/les-in...gauloises.html


On aurait aussi pu dire que les franais ne sont pas que Gaulois :





=====
Bref, il ne faut pas faire des montagnes d'une dclaration de Macron...
a n'a pas de valeur et ce n'est pas neuf, il rpte encore une fois qu'il pense que les franais n'aiment pas les rformes.
Il n'y a pas de quoi en faire une pendule. 
Il a dj dit largement pire, mais a senchane tellement vite que les gens oublient... (on devrait plutt critiquer les taxes et les lois au lieu des discours)

Macron mprise les franais, et alors ?
Vous croyez que ce n'tait pas le cas avec Hollande ?

----------


## Bubu017

> On aurait aussi pu dire que les franais ne sont pas que Gaulois :


a, malheureusement, a vient d'Astrix. Perso je dirais plutt que les ascendants de certains de nos anctres taient gaulois, mais les francs sont loin de descendre que des gaulois, il faut arrter avec a.

----------


## Ryu2000

> mais les francs sont loin de descendre que des gaulois, il faut arrter avec a.


Ouais mais c'est le roman national, c'est important et c'est hyper styl !
Les Gaulois tait un peuple trop classe  :8-): 

Art  produit un documentaire trs intressant "Les gaulois au-del du mythe" :
https://boutique.arte.tv/detail/gaul..._dela_du_mythe

Bref, a va rester encore un moment "nos anctres les gaulois".

----------


## mm_71

> De toute faon quand un mec dit aux pauvres qu'ils devraient travailler pour se payer des costards


En plus claquer son fric dans les apparences et l'inutile c'est un trs bon moyen de rester pauvre ou de le redevenir.

----------


## fredoche

> a, malheureusement, a vient d'Astrix. Perso je dirais plutt que les ascendants de certains de nos anctres taient gaulois, mais les francs sont loin de descendre que des gaulois, il faut arrter avec a.


Ouep commes les burgondes qui sont aussi germains, et Charlemagne n  cot de lige,  jupille, pays de la bire et donc la capitale est en Allemagne. Jolie ville, belle glise, des superbes thermes je vous les recommande : https://www.carolus-thermen.de/fr/les-thermes/
Un vrai panard, a manque a en France, ouvert en nocturne tous les jours.

J'ai dit qu'AT et PNL sont des techniques, pas des apports thoriques. Je suis trs loin de ces sujets depuis plus de 20 ans, et je me garde bien de disserter l-dessus mme si a a pu me passionner.

De Freud le travail sur les mythes est certainement le plus important. Concernant Oedipe il n'a rien invent si vous voyez ce que je veux dire, invent au sens dcouvert.
Cet t tait revisit tous les samedis  19h sur France Inter les histoires de la mythologie grecque, il y a plus  comprendre de l'homme dans ces histoires que dans probablement beaucoup de philosophie moderne. Tout y est des passions et des faiblesses des hommes en tout cas.

L'EDMR est la seule thrapeutique ayant trouv une vraie reconnaissance gnrale dans le monde de la mdecine : http://www.emdr-france.org/web/quest-therapie-emdr/

Le reste, tout le reste (la liste des techniques est interminable) est souvent prsent comme de la psychothrapie de soutien.

La schizophrnie, une forme de dlire paranode chronique, est au moins pour partie lie au neurotransmetteur dopamine. On soigne a avec des neuroleptiques qui ont la particularit de bloquer les rcepteurs dopaminergiques. Peut s'en suivre des symptomes proches de la maladie de Parkinson, maladie que l'on soigne avec des mdicaments antagonistes aux prcdents, avec pour ventuelle consquence des dlires ventuellement hallucinatoires.

Hlas on ne soigne pas beaucoup de maladies mentales. Ni mme des syndromes dpressifs graves pour lesquels l'lectrochoc reste une thrapie trs efficace.

Je suis d'accord avec toi ddoumeche, il faut rester humble sur ces sujets, et ne pas vouloir appliquer a  tort ou  travers.

Une chose est sure cette conomie de march qu'on nous prsente comme naturelle et universelle, ancestrale et multi-millnaire, qu'on assimile au capitalisme de nos anctres, ou au commerce des sicles prcdents n'est qu'une construction moderne et factice au service d'un trs petit nombre.

Cette conomie est plus que tout la cause de la ruine de l'ensemble des cosystmes  l'chelle plantaire, y compris l'cosystme humain en tant que tel.
Parce que tout n'est plus que marchandise monnayable, cotable, valorisable. L'humain y compris, un march d'esclaves plantaire.

De la merde en barre quoi ::?: 

Mais je n'ai jamais lu un ouvrage d'conomie, il suffit de regarder le monde avec un peu de sensibilit pour le comprendre.


Personne n'a parl de Nicolas Hulot ici... Je n'ai pas regard ailleurs sur le forum. Ca vous fait ni chaud ni froid ? 

Ryu t'en as pas marre de commenter les figures de style de Macron ? son talent politique ? Qu'est ce qu'on s'en cogne de tout a. Tu t'abreuves de ce show comme les autres, tu manges ce qu'on te donne  manger en faisant la grimace, et c'est pareil pour tous ici.

Moi ce matin je regardais le pivert dans le jardin sauter d'un arbre  l'autre, mes pruniers qui perdent leurs feuilles de faon prcoce, des champignons qui font comme une ronde. Tous ces gens n'en ont et n'en auront jamais rien  foutre.
Je viens de passer 2 semaines  Dijon, Rebsamen se sort tout juste d'un cancer. Son seul souci, reprendre son poste de Maire. Les zombies, les morts-vivants c'est eux en fait.

----------


## ABCIWEB

> si la dette publique bref celle de l'Etat a explos cela s'explique en partie parce que comme la France n'est pas capable de produire des outils technologiques alors il fallu importer massivement de la technologie d'ailleurs.
> Ben oui il faut bien qu'il y ait des ordinateurs dans les bureaux de la fonction publique et ces ordinateurs ne sont pas made in France que je sache...
> donc cela a peu avoir avec la rgulatin macro-conomique  mon sens.


Ce sont des lments de langage, des slogans rabchs sans cesse mais qui ne veulent rien dire. L'quipement informatique/multi mdia reprsente une toute petite part du budget des mnages. Compare avec ce qu'ils dpensent pour leur loyer, leur alimentation, l'achat d'une voiture, leurs sorties et loisirs... ce n'est pas l'achat d'un ordinateur tous les cinq ans qui fait la diffrence. Par ailleurs, les plus gros constructeurs sont amricains (packard, dell) et asiatiques (lenove, acer, asus, msi, gigabyte...), c'est  dire que tous les pays autres que USA, Chine et Taiwan ne sont pas fabricants de ces produits et sont donc tous logs  la mme enseigne que la France.

De plus la crise de 2008 (puisque c'est de cela dont on parlait) a galement fait exploser la dette amricaine (qui disposait de ces produits). Bref, renseignes-toi et reviens sur terre ! 
Tu peux mme consulter le figaro pour y lire : 



> Le 15 septembre 2008, Lehman Brothers, la quatrime banque d'investissement amricaine, fait faillite. Sept ans plus tard, la zone euro se dbat encore dans la crise des dettes souveraines. Notre chronologie reconstitue l'enchanement des vnements.
> 
> D'une crise  l'autre... Partie des tats-Unis et de la fragilit des crdits immobiliers octroys aux mnages amricains les plus modestes, la crise financire s'est propage  l'conomie relle, quasi simultanment dans le monde entier. Les tats n'ont pas hsit  creuser leurs dficits pour sauver les banques et ranimer leurs conomies  la peine. Si bien que la crise conomique et financire de 2008 s'est mue en une crise de la dette qui a principalement frapp l'Europe et dont la tragdie grecque est l'un des derniers avatars. Notre chronologie reconstitue l'enchanement des vnements.

----------


## ABCIWEB

> https://www.ladepeche.fr/article/201...hangement.html
> 
> Macron oublie certainement que le Danemark est deuxime juste derrire la France en nombre de jours de grve (on est pass  a d'un blocage complet rcemment), et que le secteur public y est tentaculaire... Ben oui, dans "flexiscurit", il y a "scurit", mais a la droite librale aime bien l'oublier.


Oui en effet c'est du macronisme pur jus. Comme tu dis, il ne veut surtout pas parler du ct scurit qui fait l'efficacit et l'quilibre du modle Danois, mais pire encore, plus loin dans le mme article :


```
"Vous verrez la France transforme par son peuple. Les gens changent d'tat d'esprit, ils sont beaucoup plus ouverts au risque"
```

 Quel risque ? Celui de travailler beaucoup tout tant pas certain de gagner suffisamment pour tre tranquille en fin de mois, ou celui de chercher du travail sans en trouver ? 

Ou alors prendre le risque que la suppression de l'impt sur la fortune et la diminution massive des taxes sur les socits pour soit-disant relancer l'investissement et la comptitivit, ne soit finalement qu'un cadeau gratuit sans retour ? C'est vrai qu'il sait bien prendre des risques  nos dpends pour arranger sa caste de privilgis, mais bizarrement c'est tout bnef et sans aucun risque pour eux... et l'on compensera le manque  gagner en augmentant  les taxes en tous genre et en diminuant les dpenses hospitalires, culturelles, allocations logements, chmage, retraites etc..

Et quand je disais que l'lment de langage favoris des ultralibraux est de renvoyer toute critique du nolibralisme macronien  des figures passistes, communisme entre autre, leur "grand chef" nous fait ici une variante qui nous ramne encore plus loin dans le temps  l'poque des gaulois.  



> Ce peuple luthrien, qui a vcu les transformations de ces dernires annes, n'est pas exactement le Gaulois rfractaire au changement !


Voil ses seuls arguments pour dfendre sa politique !

Le risque qu'il prend, c'est que son bourrage de crne systmatique et grossier finisse par saouler mme ceux qui lui accordaient le bnfice du doute. Programme de macron = bourrage de crne avec slogans  la con + bourrage de crne avec slogans  la con + augmentation des revenus pour quelques privilgis + bourrage de crne avec slogans  la con + bourrage de crne avec slogans  la con + diminution des revenus et des services pour tous les autres + bourrage de crne avec slogans  la con + bourrage de crne avec slogans  la con...

----------


## Ryu2000

> t'en as pas marre de commenter les figures de style de Macron ?


Justement je dis qu'il ne faut pas faire attention  ce qu'il dit et se concentrer sur ce qu'il fait.
Parce que a peut tre utilis pour de la diversion, tous les mdias disent "Regardez Macron  encore dit une connerie !" et par derrire ils te font passer des lois en secret.
Il faut se mfier des gens d'LREM ils sont fourbes.

Si a se trouve des taxes sont passes plus ou moins inaperu avec ce genre de stratagme.

----------


## Jipt

> Je voudrais pas cafter ni juger (quoique...), mais en l'absence de Ryu, le topic redevient vraiment intressant.


Pi il est revenu, les vacances c'est fini, on a de nouveau perdu r0d (on ne peut pas lui jeter la pierre), et Ryu... ben...



> Ryu t'en as pas marre de commenter les figures de style de Macron ? son talent politique ? Qu'est ce qu'on s'en cogne de tout a. Tu t'abreuves de ce show comme les autres, tu manges ce qu'on te donne  manger en faisant la grimace, et c'est pareil pour tous ici.


... il est partout, il a besoin d'occuper l'espace, a doit tre compulsif :


Pi il s'est trouv un compre. On dirait du _deuche_ (pour ceux qui se souviennent).




> Personne n'a parl de Nicolas Hulot ici... Je n'ai pas regard ailleurs sur le forum. Ca vous fait ni chaud ni froid ?


Lui, il a fait la seule chose intelligente et raisonnable  faire pour pouvoir continuer  se regarder dans la glace le matin.

----------


## ymoreau

> En plus claquer son fric dans les apparences et l'inutile c'est un trs bon moyen de rester pauvre ou de le redevenir.


Pourtant a a pourtant fonctionn pour le mec en question  ::aie::

----------


## ddoumeche

> Une chose est sure cette conomie de march qu'on nous prsente comme naturelle et universelle, ancestrale et multi-millnaire, qu'on assimile au capitalisme de nos anctres, ou au commerce des sicles prcdents n'est qu'une construction moderne et factice au service d'un trs petit nombre.


Je ne pensais pas  Freud, et mon intrt rel pour l'conomie n'a rien a voir avec un intrt suppos pour des coucheries avec ma mre. C'est venu bien aprs.

Le capitalisme selon Marx c'est 1/ le droit de proprit et notamment des moyens de production 2/ la fixation des prix par le march 3/ la recherche du profit 4/ la concurrence qui doit  la fins des fins dtruire le capitalisme.
Je dirais plutt que le capitalisme renouvelle son offre (les biens et services produits) par la concurrence, ce qu'il ne faut pas dire qu'il faille fortement accepter n'importe laquelle et notamment pas celle des pays mergents dloyaux comme la Chine (Maurice  Allais).

Et puis par capitalisme, encore faut-il prciser ce qu'on entend. Il existe sous de nombreuses de capitalisme, et mme l'URSS tait capitaliste selon Milton Friedman (capitalisme d'tat). Ce  quoi nous avons affaire aujourd'hui est  un corporatisme dbrid capable de tout voir mme de parasiter le fonctionnement tatique. Et c'est ce corporatisme qui passe sur toutes les ondes.
Est-ce le capitalisme ou les moyens de productions qui dtruisent la plante ? En URSS, la pollution tait gigantesque.

Avez-vous vu que monsieur Trump a rengoci les accords de libre change du NAFTA entre le Mexique, les Etats-Unis et le Canada pour imposer une salaire minimal de 16$ aux ouvriers du secteur automobiles et interdire l'importation de produits issus du travail forc ? Cet homme est un monstre vont scander les dmocrates et les gens de bien comme un seule femme.
D'ailleurs ce soir, les radios franaises parlent de la cruaut inoue dont il a fait preuve en ne se rendant pas aux obsques de John MacCain (pas celui des frites), hros national largeur de Napalm au dessus du Vietnam et grand soutien des multiples rvolutions pro-amricaines et des djihadistes de l'amour en Syrie. Nous sommes devenus bien peu de choses. En plus d'tre tellement rfractaires et ingrats d'avoir un si grand homme comme prsident.




> Parce que tout n'est plus que marchandise monnayable, cotable, valorisable. L'humain y compris, un march d'esclaves plantaire.
> Mais je n'ai jamais lu un ouvrage d'conomie, il suffit de regarder le monde avec un peu de sensibilit pour le comprendre.


Non, tu n'es pas un esclave car tu peux toujours quitter ton employeur.




> Personne n'a parl de Nicolas Hulot ici... Je n'ai pas regard ailleurs sur le forum. Ca vous fait ni chaud ni froid ?


On parle de mettre Cohn Bendit au gouvernement, le progressisme en marche.

----------


## mm_71

> Hier, 10h52 ymoreau
> Pourtant a a pourtant fonctionn pour le mec en question


Mais il vit dans un univers que je n'ai nulle envie d'approcher.



> Il existe sous de nombreuses de capitalisme


Euh ?



> Est-ce le capitalisme ou les moyens de productions qui dtruisent la plante ?


Sans moyens de production pas de capitalisme et sans moyens tout court pas de moyens de production. On tourne en rond.



> Non, tu n'es pas un esclave car tu peux toujours quitter ton employeur.


Chiche ?

----------


## Mat.M

> Ce sont des lments de langage, des slogans rabchs sans cesse mais qui ne veulent rien dire.


ah bon ? Une administration qui doit s'quiper de centaines d'ordinateurs cela ne veut rien dire ? 



> L'quipement informatique/multi mdia reprsente une toute petite part du budget des mnages.
> Compare avec ce qu'ils dpensent pour leur loyer, leur alimentation, l'achat d'une voiture, leurs sorties et loisirs... ce n'est pas l'achat d'un ordinateur tous les cinq ans qui fait la diffrence.


je mentionnais l'quipement des services publics pas des mnages 



> De plus la crise de 2008 (puisque c'est de cela dont on parlait) a galement fait exploser la dette amricaine (qui disposait de ces produits). Bref, renseignes-toi et reviens sur terre !


non seulement je suis poli et respectueux de tes propos mais ensuite j'voquais la dette publique pas du tout la dette amricaine et la crise des subprimes.
Ne pas lire ce que j'cris en diagonale,merci



> Personne n'a parl de Nicolas Hulot ici... Je n'ai pas regard ailleurs sur le forum. Ca vous fait ni chaud ni froid ?


le problme de Nicolas Hulot comme des autres ministres c'est que leur marge de manoeuvre est rduite tant donn que le gouvernement actuel comme celui du prcdent est contraint de maitriser les dpenses publiques.
Qui dit maitriser les dpenses publiques dit maitriser et arbitrer les dpenses de chaque ministre.
Ensuite pour ce qui est de Nicolas Hulot,on l'a vu il est sous la contrainte des lobbies et des grands groupes industriels.

Pour s'opposer aux lobbies de l'agro-alimentaire il faudrait favoriser la consommation de produits labors sans produits destructeurs de l'environnement, ne pas consommer telles ou telles catgories et l les lobbies comprendraient peut-tre qu'il ne faut pas prendre les gens pour des idiots.
Mais si on fait cela on risque diminuer la consommation et des usines, des sites industriels peuvent fermer

----------


## ABCIWEB

> ah bon ? Une administration qui doit s'quiper de centaines d'ordinateurs cela ne veut rien dire ? 
> ...
> je mentionnais l'quipement des services publics pas des mnages


Non, car de mme que j'ai fait la comparaison avec la somme que cela reprsente pour les dpenses des mnages, les dpenses d'ordinateurs reprsentent une somme encore plus infinitsimale pour les dpenses de l'tat. 




> non seulement je suis poli et respectueux de tes propos mais ensuite j'voquais la dette publique pas du tout la dette amricaine et la crise des subprimes.


Bah si puisque ta rponse ici tait pour contredire un de mes propos qui disait que la crise de 2008 a fait exploser la dette en france (entre autre). Ou alors peut-tre tu ne sais pas que la crise de 2008 a comme origine la crise des subprimes ?



> Ne pas lire ce que j'cris en diagonale, merci


Remarque que j'ai quand mme pris la peine de faire une  recherche internet qui te donnait la mme rponse que moi, et qui plus est en provenance du Figaro qui est pour le moins un journal libral. Malgr tout, tu insiste encore avec tes histoires d'ordinateurs... Mais bon sans doute je ne peux pas comprendre ce que tu cris en diagonale...

----------


## Ryu2000

> On parle de mettre Cohn Bendit au gouvernement, le progressisme en marche.


Personne ne veut du soutient de Cohn Bendit, il est trop impopulaire.
Du coup, tout va bien :
Cohn-Bendit ne remplacera pas Hulot comme ministre de lcologie

En parallle il y a a :
Stphane Bern menace d'arrter la mission sur le patrimoine confie par Macron




> Ensuite pour ce qui est de Nicolas Hulot,on l'a vu il est sous la contrainte des lobbies et des grands groupes industriels.


Il connait un peu la combine le type...
Il se fait passer pour un colo alors qu'il pollue  fond avec l'entreprise Ushuaa (il a du se mettre un peu  l'cart de cette entreprise depuis).

2012 :
"Nicolas Hulot n'est cologiste qu'au petit cran"



> Pourquoi prsenter votre candidature  la primaire d'Europe Ecologie-Les Verts ?
> - Trs clairement  cause de Nicolas Hulot. Je trouve insupportable l'ide que M. Hulot s'attribue le rle de reprsentant des cologistes en France. Il n'est cologiste qu'au petit cran. Sur le terrain, non seulement il ne l'est pas, mais il a mme caus du tort  la question environnementale  travers le Grenelle de l'environnement, au cours duquel il a droul le tapis vert pour Nicolas Sarkozy. Lequel a pu se faire passer un certain temps pour un cologiste, ce qui est un comble !


Les gens d'Europe Ecologie Les Verts n'aiment pas Hulot ^^
Il a bien jou son coup, l il fait la victime "je dprime dans ce travail, on ne respect pas mes dcisions, l'cologie n'intresse pas ce gouvernement, etc".
Il n'a mme pas russi  interdire le Glyphosate plus tt (il faudra attendre 2021).

J'ai pas tout suivi mais il apparemment il y a eu 3 affaires : Nyssen, Kohler, Benalla.

Macron n'a pas encore battu le record d'Hollande, mais heureusement il lui reste du temps :
Franois Hollande bat le record d'impopularit de Jacques Chirac



> La cote de confiance du chef de l'Etat a encore dgringol en novembre, chutant de cinq points, pour tomber  25 % d'opinions favorables, le plus mauvais score obtenu par un prsident en fonction.


Macron en chute dans les sondages : "Il y a quelque chose d'un peu nouveau dans cette flambe d'anti-macronisme"



> La popularit d'Emmanuel Macron est en chute libre. Le chef de l'Etat affiche actuellement 34% d'opinions favorables chez les Franais. "Cest une forme de normalisation pour Emmanuel Macron. Franois Hollande tait  32% dopinions positives au mme moment dans son quinquennat", rappelle Edouard Lecerf, directeur gnral adjoint de l'institut de sondages BVA, au micro de Raphalle Duchemin et Pierre de Vilno sur Europe 1.


Je ne sais pas o ils vont les trouver les 34% d'opinions positives... J'ai pas le sentiment qu'1 franais sur 3 ait une opinion favorable de lui...

----------


## fredoche

> Non, tu n'es pas un esclave car tu peux toujours quitter ton employeur.


Moi a va tu sais, je ne suis pas  plaindre, loin de l, en terme de situation professionnelle, pour l'instant tout du moins. Demain... ? c'est loin dirait '

'

De mon point de vue l'humain est devenu une marchandise, une ressource au sens propre, tu parlais de concurrence, elle marche  plein pour les manufactures modernes. 
Mais au del de a c'est aussi des consommateurs, des 'eyeballs', des bouches qui se nourrissent et que l'on nourrit de 'produits'. Pour moi la notion de btail, de cheptel est tellement prsente. Des animaux que l'on traie, que l'on tond, que l'on parque, que l'on dirige...

La notion de citoyen est bien loin, la libert est tellement illusoire dans beaucoup de conditions.

J'ai toujours le souvenir d'un vieux paysan autrichien un soir trs tard sur ARTE : 



> - C'est quoi pour vous la libert ? 
>  - la libert c'est a !


Et le gars montrait une patate, une pomme de terre dans sa main, il la portait haut devant lui.
La libert, plus que tout, c'est de pouvoir se nourrir de ses mains, directement, de son travail. Ne pas dpendre de rien ni quiconque pour ses besoin vitaux, qui sont somme toute trs peu : un toit, de l'eau, de l'air et de la nourriture.

Heureusement en France beaucoup font encore leur potager, ils ont encore ce rapport avec la terre et le vivant. Je l'ai moi, j'y tiens trs fort, d'autant plus depuis que j'ai vu ce mec, un grand philosophe pour moi.

Bon a va j'ai le moral sinon  ::D:  mais j'ai tendance  penser avec des choses simples parfois. 

Sinon tu parlais de corporatisme, sous-entendu une forme de gouvernement politique port ou influ par les entreprises ? je ne suis pas contre cette ide, bien au contraire, mais prcise quand mme ta pense. Elle est dpeinte par un mec que je trouve visionnaire dans ses crits, Peter F.Hamilton. C'est de la SF, pas de la philo, mais il n'empche...
Le corporatisme avait d'autres formes bien plus intressantes dans l'histoire, c'est quelque part les premires formes de contre-pouvoir face aux seigneurs et  l'glise, dans l'organisation des socits moyen-geuse.

----------


## ABCIWEB

> Lui, il a fait la seule chose intelligente et raisonnable  faire pour pouvoir continuer  se regarder dans la glace le matin.


En effet son rle de faire valoir ne pouvait pas durer ternellement, cela montre au moins qu'il avait un minimum de convictions.

Au del de a, les raisons de sa dmission ne sont pas anecdotiques :



> "On avait une runion sur la chasse, avec une rforme qui est peut-tre une rforme importante pour les chasseurs, mais surtout pour la biodiversit, a prcis le ministre dmissionnaire. Et j'ai dcouvert la prsence d'un lobbyiste qui n'tait pas invit  cette runion. Et c'est symptomatique de la prsence des lobbies dans les cercles de pouvoir. Il faut,  un moment ou  un autre, poser ce sujet sur la table, parce que c'est un problme de dmocratie : qui a le pouvoir, qui gouverne ?"


de mme que la rponse du gouvernement. 



> - Le gouvernement choisit d'assumer sa relation avec les lobbies...
> - Nicolas Hulot, ce "formidable lobbyiste" de la cause environnementale...(Christophe Castaner)


On constate une fois de plus une perversion de la smantique puisque par dfinition un lobbyiste reprsente des intrts privs. Le gouvernement veut nous faire confondre intrt gnral et intrt priv, la "preuve" puisqu'un ministre au final n'est qu'un lobbyiste. Avec cette perversion des mots on voit  l'vidence que le libralisme dcomplex du nouveau monde n'est rien d'autre que de l'obscurantisme, du mpris et du foutage de gueule dcomplex.

Enfin bon, l'intrt gnral ou l'environnement c'est dpass, des notions de l'ancien monde, habituez-vous  ce que les lobbyistes soient les seuls dcideurs politiques dans le nouveau monde du banquier. On le savait dj avec l'exemple du glyphosate, mais l c'est officiel et revendiqu par Christophe Castaner.

----------


## macslan

> En effet son rle de faire valoir ne pouvait pas durer ternellement, cela montre au moins qu'il avait un minimum de convictions.
> 
> Au del de a, les raisons de sa dmission ne sont pas anecdotiques :
> 
> 
> de mme que la rponse du gouvernement. 
> 
> 
> On constate une fois de plus une perversion de la smantique puisque par dfinition un lobbyiste reprsente des intrts privs. Le gouvernement veut nous faire confondre intrt gnral et intrt priv, la "preuve" puisqu'un ministre au final n'est qu'un lobbyiste. Avec cette perversion des mots on voit  l'vidence que le libralisme dcomplex du nouveau monde n'est rien d'autre que de l'obscurantisme, du mpris et du foutage de gueule dcomplex.
> ...


Certes mais d'un cot sa dmission est un peu spciale. Aprs le gros problme des lobbyistes sans quand ils ne sont pas du mme cot que nous. Par exemple pour une personne dfendant les armes aux USA la NRA ne pose aucun problme.

----------


## ddoumeche

> De mon point de vue l'humain est devenu une marchandise, une ressource au sens propre, tu parlais de concurrence, elle marche  plein pour les manufactures modernes.


Je n'ai pas dit qu'il fallait mettre le franais ou ses entreprises en concurrence "libre et non fausse" avec la terre entire parce que c'est un jeu qu'on ne peut que perdre. Mais que la concurrence craient de nouveaux produits (l'offre) et que l'attrait de la nouveaut est un des moteur du business.
Quoique certains dfendent l'ide que les monopoles soient en ralit plus innovants que la concurrence...  dbattre




> Mais au del de a c'est aussi des consommateurs, des 'eyeballs', des bouches qui se nourrissent et que l'on nourrit de 'produits'. Pour moi la notion de btail, de cheptel est tellement prsente. Des animaux que l'on traie, que l'on tond, que l'on parque, que l'on dirige...


Gouverner c'est prvoir mais c'est aussi diriger, ce qui est trs valorisant _in fine_. Les individus libres seront toujours une minorit, et la diffrence entre le btail et la masse est que la masse peut ne plus prendre les vessies pour des lanternes et se rvolter surtout quand elle dirig par des tyrans ou des crtins, c'est  dire dans la majorit des cas... sauf dans les rgimes socialistes bien sur.
Parce que dans ces derniers le peuple est battu. Pour son bien.




> La notion de citoyen est bien loin, la libert est tellement illusoire dans beaucoup de conditions.


Sans authentique mouvement populaire clair, point de libert certes. Voila pourquoi la bourgeoisie franaise valry-giscardienne abruti les foules ... et s'abrutit elle mme dans la foule. Ou inversement.
Un bon citoyen est un mouton car le mouton ne doit pas bouger pour tre bien tondu.




> Sinon tu parlais de corporatisme, sous-entendu une forme de gouvernement politique port ou influ par les entreprises ? je ne suis pas contre cette ide, bien au contraire, mais prcise quand mme ta pense. Elle est dpeinte par un mec que je trouve visionnaire dans ses crits, Peter F.Hamilton. C'est de la SF, pas de la philo, mais il n'empche...
> Le corporatisme avait d'autres formes bien plus intressantes dans l'histoire, c'est quelque part les premires formes de contre-pouvoir face aux seigneurs et  l'glise, dans l'organisation des socits moyen-geuse.


Je ne connais pas ce Hamilton, mes lectures en SF remontent trs loin, Frank Herbert, Jack Vance, William Gibson ...

Corporatisme est un anglicisme, utilis au sens anglosaxon, que certains remplacent par capitalisme qui veut tout dire et rien dire. Le corporatisme auquel je pense est celui du capitalisme nu des grandes socits, pas celui des compagnonnages ou des corporations de mtiers de l'ancien rgime ... Industrialisme, mercantiliste ou financiarisme si tu prferes.

Corporations de mtiers qui ont t dtruit par la loi Le Chapelier en 1791 pour "rendre l'individu plus libre par rapport  la Nation". Nation tyrannique bien sur, l'aristocratie ayant t remplace par la bourgeoisie mais c'est en ralit le retour du fodalisme. Ajoutons a cela un nouveau calendrier rvolutionnaire avec un jour de repos sur 10, pour que l'individu soit encore plus libre. 
Heureusement les syndicats seront rapidement autoriss ... en 1884, et le suffrage universel (masculin) instaur en ... 1848.

Plus cela change et plus c'est la mme chose.

----------


## el_slapper

> (.../...)
> Quoique certains dfendent l'ide que les monopoles soient en ralit plus innovants que la concurrence...  dbattre.


Trs belle tirade, mais je ne saisis pas ce point l. Je n'ai jamais entendu rien de tel, ni mme de proche. Ou diable est-tu aller chercher des gens qui racontent des choses aussi, euh, inhabituelles?  ::aie::

----------


## ABCIWEB

> Aprs le gros problme des lobbyistes c'est quand ils ne sont pas du mme cot que nous.


Le problme n'est pas l. Le problme est qu'ils reprsentent des intrts privs et qu'il faut de trs gros moyens/relations pour avoir accs  l'entourage du pouvoir, et encore plus pour influencer ou corrompre les politiques. C'est  dire qu' ce jeu l, les banques et les multinationales auront toujours un pouvoir infiniment suprieur  une association de consommateurs par exemple, comme on a pu le voir avec le glyphosate.

L'intrt gnral n'est la somme de diffrents lobby particuliers ! Et le pouvoir d'un lobby n'a rien  voir avec le nombre de personnes qu'il reprsente, mais dpend uniquement de la puissance financire et relationnelle du lobby en question. Le problme est que par dfinition ils reprsentent des intrts privs et qu'ils favorisent la corruption car c'est leur rle de convaincre  tout prix. Qui peut payer le plus pour emporter la dcision ?

Concernant la dmission de Nicolas Hulot, Thierry Coste le lobbyiste chasseur qui a fait dborder le vase, ne reprsentait pas une multinationale mais avait un poids d'environ 1.2 millions lecteurs. Et donc macron dpense l'argent public en faisant un cadeau de 200 par chasseur soit environ 240 millions/an, simplement pour acheter les voix de ces lecteurs. Ce n'est rien d'autre qu'un dtournement de fonds publics au profit de sa majest et des chasseurs, et au dtriment de tous les autres franais car c'est autant de revenus en moins dans les caisses de l'tat et donc des cotisations/taxes en hausses ou des services en moins, ou une augmentation de la dette publique.

240 millions, c'est du mme ordre de grandeur que ce qu' rapport la diminution des allocations logements par exemple. En gros, ceux qui sont en difficult en fin de mois doivent se restreindre encore plus pour que macron puisse conqurir ou garder son lectorat chasseur. 

C'est aussi le monde animalier et la biodiversit qui vont morfler pour augmenter les ressources disponibles pour la chasse...  moins qu'ils n'intgrent dans les espces chassables, tous ceux qui ne payaient pas l'impt sur la fortune,  ce qui serait tout  fait compatible avec la logique macroniste du "nouveau monde" puisque c'est ce qu'il fait depuis le dbut de son mandat  ::mrgreen::

----------


## ddoumeche

> Trs belle tirade, mais je ne saisis pas ce point l. Je n'ai jamais entendu rien de tel, ni mme de proche. Ou diable est-tu aller chercher des gens qui racontent des choses aussi, euh, inhabituelles?


Certains conomistes de Institut Ludwig von Mises, donc de l'cole autrichienne, pensent que l'absence de concurrence donne plus de latitude aux industriels pour sortir de nouveaux produits. C'est une position pour le moins surprenante, mais pas forcment fausse par principe.

Oui monsieur le prsident aime la chasse comme VGE, il voulait notamment rtablir la chasse  cours.

Le permis de chasse tait pass  500 dont 225 qui devaient revenir  l'ONFCS, ce qui n'est plus fait depuis 17 ans. Car l'tat est soumis au rgime strict, il faut payer les monstrueuses gabegies gouvernementales comme celles du nouveau Ministre de l'cologie. Notamment sa route solaire normande pay une fortune  Vinci et qui ne produit rien, mais sert juste  craser les hrissons et les lapins. Ou ses oliennes pour tuer les oiseaux. Si cela ce n'est pas dpenser des milliards pour acheter des voix, qu'est ce que c'est ?
La rduction du prix ne me choque pas, le gouvernement se rattrapera largement avec l'explosion du cot du contrle technique, qui lui me choque.

La biodiversit se porte mal mais je ne pense pas que la chasse y soit pour grand chose.

----------


## fredoche

Moi non plus tiens, la chasse est une activit humaine ancestrale (les fameux chasseurs-cueilleurs et leur rgime bnfique pour de nombreuses maladies), et un vrai acquis de la rvolution franaise. 

Les viandards aiment le gros gibier qui est plutt  rguler parce que nous sommes leurs seuls prdateurs dsormais
la bio-diversit concerne toutes les chelles du vivant, monde vgtal et animal, et tous les milieux.

Au fait les nouveaux produits, que ce soit technologique ou non, c'est une notion un peu souffreteuse non?
J'ai plutt le sentiment que l'innovation technologique comme moteur de l'conomie est plutt derrire nous
Et dans d'autres domaines comme l'alimentaire, le retour aux produits bruts est en vogue
Dans le textile, les biens d'quipement, ...

Qu'est ce qu'il reste sinon les services ? Pour beaucoup inutiles si on se fit  des trucs comme facebook pour mon point de vue.

----------


## ABCIWEB

> La rduction du prix (du permis de chasse) ne me choque pas...


Pour les chasseurs macron ne peut pas dire qu'il voulait exprimenter la "thorie" du ruissellement... c'est donc et sans quivoque un cadeau purement lectoral. Sans compter qu'il va encore prochainement nous re re re re re re re re re redemander des efforts pour quilibrer les comptes et payer la dette (il ne sait dire que a) et sur des sujets autrement plus essentiels que la chasse : retraites, chmage, fonction publique, etc. 
Mais l, soudainement pour les chasseurs, elle n'existe plus la dette, oublie, envole, vapore, elle a disparue de ses proccupations la dette. Cela me choque d'autant plus que c'est indpendant du fait d'tre pro ou anti chasse, car les chasseurs auraient trs bien pu continuer  chasser sans cette rduction.

----------


## ddoumeche

> Pour les chasseurs macron ne peut pas dire qu'il voulait exprimenter la thorie du ruissellement... c'est donc et sans quivoque un cadeau purement lectoral. Sans compter qu'il va encore prochainement nous re re re re re re re re re redemander des efforts pour quilibrer les comptes et payer la dette (il ne sait dire que a) et sur des sujets autrement plus essentiels que la chasse : retraites, chmage, fonction publique, etc. 
> Mais l, soudainement pour les chasseurs, elle n'existe plus la dette, oublie, envole, vapore, elle a disparue de ses proccupations la dette. Cela me choque d'autant plus que c'est indpendant du fait d'tre pro ou anti chasse, car les chasseurs auraient trs bien pu continuer  chasser sans cette rduction.


Oui mais je voulais que c'tait un cadeau bien cheap, parce que ces 240 millions/an, compar au reste. Surtout compar  ce qu'on a dpens (soit-disant) dans l'cologie.

Mr Macron est un inspecteur des finances, mme pas gnral, mme pas un industriel. Mais il ne fera rien au niveau des dpenses de l'tat, qui sont le principal problme ... parce qu'il est socialiste donc keynsien ?
Si j'osais, je dirais que Rothschild a plac un pantin pour tre sur que le pays honore ses dettes (3.8% de la dette mondiale tout de mme, autant que notre voisin Outre-Rhin, cocorico), afin que cette belle et prestigieuse famille puisse boucler ses fins de mois difficiles.

----------


## ABCIWEB

> ...l'tat est soumis au rgime strict, il faut payer les monstrueuses gabegies gouvernementales comme celles du nouveau Ministre de l'cologie. Notamment sa route solaire normande pay une fortune  Vinci et qui ne produit rien, mais sert juste  craser les hrissons et les lapins. Ou ses oliennes pour tuer les oiseaux. Si cela ce n'est pas dpenser des milliards pour acheter des voix, qu'est ce que c'est ?
> ...
> Je voulais dire que la rduction du cot du permis de chasse tait un cadeau bien cheap, parce que ces 240 millions/an, compar au reste. Surtout compar  ce qu'on a dpens (soit-disant) dans l'cologie.


D'aprs france info, l'tat a investi 5 millions d'euros dans cette route solaire, on est loin de la fortune que tu annonces... et trs loin des 240 millions de cadeaux faits aux seuls chasseurs.

Ensuite toutes les dpenses ne sont pas gales entre elles. L'cologie c'est un investissement d'avenir et d'intrt gnral. Qu'il y ait des rats ou du profit capt par des multinationales ou des intrts privs est une autre histoire. Mais rduire les recettes de l'tat de 240 millions simplement pour acqurir un lectorat chasseurs qui bnficiera au seul macron et aux chasseurs n'est ni dans l'intrt gnral, ni un investissement. 
C'est comme si tu disais : "toutes les dpenses que l'on fait pour tenter de prserver un espace viable ne sont pas efficaces alors autant jeter le pognon par les fentres pour satisfaire son odieuse majest et quelques intrts futiles". Ce n'est pas un raisonnement, c'est juste un parti pris que tu pourras tourner dans tous les sens que tu veux mais qui sera toujours aussi critiquable et rvoltant.





> Mais il ne fera rien au niveau des dpenses de l'tat, qui sont le principal problme ...


Dis comme a c'est de la lgende urbaine. Les dpenses de l'tat ne sont pas par dfinition le principal problme car toutes les dpenses ne se valent pas. Et au passage les dpenses sont en fonction des recettes. On a reproch  la Grce de manquer d'argent parce qu'ils n'arrivaient pas  lever d'impt sur les plus hauts revenus. Que fait macron ? il les baisse continuellement, forcment il y a moins d'argent disponible pour les dpenses publiques et donc aussi pour la dmocratie (et aussi pour rembourser la dette... pour ne pas oublier les accros de la dette).

----------


## Jipt

> Mais rduire les recettes de l'tat de 240 millions simplement pour acqurir un lectorat chasseurs qui bnficiera au seul macron et aux chasseurs n'est ni dans l'intrt gnral, ni un investissement


Et sans aucune garantie quant au rsultat final (et a me fait toujours marrer, ce genre de phrase) :
Macron : si vous votez pour moi, je vous fais des ristournes sur les cotisations/le prix des fusils/etc.
Les chasseurs : oh oui ! oh oui ! oh oui ! on va voter pour toi !

Pi une fois dans l'isoloir, y a pas de webcam pour vrifier que ceux qui ont dit oui votent vraiment comme ils l'ont dit.

----------


## ddoumeche

> D'aprs france info, l'tat a investi 5 millions d'euros dans cette route solaire, on est loin de la fortune que tu annonces... et trs loin des 240 millions de cadeaux faits aux seuls chasseurs.


Expliques moi comment avec une mesure ne touchant que 100,000 candidats par an, tu en arrives  240 millions ? Oh tu prends la mesure sur 12 ans, pourquoi pas sur 30 ans alors ?
Comparons donc avec la route solaire : 5 millions d'euro pour 1km, n'incluant pas l'entretien. Ce qui fait quand mme bien cher pour une dpartementale.
Et avec l'olien : 30 milliards d'euros de subventions sur 20 ans, juste pour l'offshore, pour 3GWh. On change l d'ordre de grandeur.




> Ensuite toutes les dpenses ne sont pas gales entre elles. L'cologie c'est un investissement d'avenir et d'intrt gnral. Qu'il y ait des rats ou du profit capt par des multinationales ou des intrts privs est une autre histoire. Mais rduire les recettes de l'tat de 240 millions simplement pour acqurir un lectorat chasseurs qui bnficiera au seul macron et aux chasseurs n'est ni dans l'intrt gnral, ni un investissement. 
> C'est comme si tu disais : "toutes les dpenses que l'on fait pour tenter de prserver un espace viable ne sont pas efficaces alors autant jeter le pognon par les fentres pour satisfaire son odieuse majest et quelques intrts futiles". Ce n'est pas un raisonnement, c'est juste un parti pris que tu pourras tourner dans tous les sens que tu veux mais qui sera toujours aussi critiquable et rvoltant.


Si l'olien est une nergie d'avenir, pourquoi tous les fabricants franais sont-ils en faillite ?

Peut-tre parce qu'on a import pour 18 milliards de matriel danois, allemand et chinois pour construire ce parc olien. Ce n'est pas un investissement, mais une ruine. 

D'autant que tout le parc olien doit tre doubl par une puissance thermique quivalente sauf  vouloir des coupures lectriques continuelles comme en Australie. La puissance annonce n'est que thorique car soumise aux alas mtorologiques (avec une production relle de 19% de la puissance nominale) : si cet hiver une dpression s'installe sur la France, 15 millions de personnes vont mourir de froid si les racteurs nuclaires ne peuvent suivre la demande.
Voila pourquoi les allemands pour sortir du nuclaire ont construit et rnov 28 centrales charbon et lignite depuis 2000, nergie reprsente 44% de l'lectricit produite (j'ai la liste). Auquel s'ajoutent le nuclaire et le gaz bien sur.

Et pendant que tes oliennes tournent, tes centrales thermiques doivent tourner aussi pour rpondre instantanment  la demande, donc tes conomies d'nergie sont quasi-nulles, surtout quand tu prends en compte les investissements ncessaires pour la fabrication et la pose de ces engins.
De plus, l'olien n'est rentable que dans la cadre d'une lectricit subventionne. Or ces subventions touchant  leur fin outre rhin, un quart du parc va tre dmantel. Problme, que faire des pales qui ne sont pas recyclables et de leurs socles en bton, avoisinant souvent les 3000 tonnes ?

Les seuls qui se frottent les mains dans l'affaire sont Siemens, Vincy, EDF et Areva Orano.




> Dis comme a c'est de la lgende urbaine. Les dpenses de l'tat ne sont pas par dfinition le principal problme car toutes les dpenses ne se valent pas. Et au passage les dpenses sont en fonction des recettes. On a reproch  la Grce de manquer d'argent parce qu'ils n'arrivaient pas  lever d'impt sur les plus hauts revenus. Que fait macron ? il les baisse continuellement, forcment il y a moins d'argent disponible pour les dpenses publiques et donc aussi pour la dmocratie (et aussi pour rembourser la dette... pour ne pas oublier les accros de la dette).


Les dpenses de l'tat, ce sont des charges pour les entreprises. Si ce n'est pas un problme, pourquoi l'industrie a t'elle perdu 1,4 millions d'emplois en 20 ans ?

----------


## ymoreau

> Les dpenses de l'tat, ce sont des charges pour les entreprises. Si ce n'est pas un problme, pourquoi l'industrie a t'elle perdu 1,4 millions d'emplois en 20 ans ?


Est-ce parce que les charges sont trop leves ou parce que les actionnaires augmentent leurs dividendes en rduisant la masse salariale ? C'est un peu facile comme lien de cause  effet.

----------


## ddoumeche

> Est-ce parce que les charges sont trop leves ou parce que les actionnaires augmentent leurs dividendes en rduisant la masse salariale ? C'est un peu facile comme lien de cause  effet.


Et pourquoi les charges sont-elles trop leves, pour subventionner l'olien danois ? le TGV allemand ?

----------


## ymoreau

> Et pourquoi les charges sont-elles trop leves, pour subventionner l'olien danois ? le TGV allemand ?


Le *trop* est totalement subjectif dans cette affirmation, je sais que les PME galrent trs souvent, mais a ne semble pas tre le cas du CAC40. Ce qui est trop pour certains n'est pas assez pour d'autres.
Ensuite sont-ce vraiment ces investissements les plus grosses dpenses de l'tat ? Ou disons mme, les dpenses les moins utiles par rapport  leur cot ?

----------


## ddoumeche

> Le *trop* est totalement subjectif dans cette affirmation, je sais que les PME galrent trs souvent, mais a ne semble pas tre le cas du CAC40. Ce qui est trop pour certains n'est pas assez pour d'autres.
> Ensuite sont-ce vraiment ces investissements les plus grosses dpenses de l'tat ? Ou disons mme, les dpenses les moins utiles par rapport  leur cot ?


Les 1,4 millions d'emplois industriels perdus et les millions d'emplois indirects ne sont pas du tout subjectifs. Ce qui invalide de facto la question de l'utilit de ces dpenses.

----------


## virginieh

> Les 1,4 millions d'emplois industriels perdus et les millions d'emplois indirects ne sont pas du tout subjectifs. Ce qui invalide de facto la question de l'utilit de ces dpenses.


Je vois pas pourquoi a l'invaliderait ?
Il y a des emplois perdus, sans doute, dj que les impts et autres prlvements de l'tat en soient l'unique cause c'est dj une dclaration qui est plus que discutable.
Et ces dpenses permettent en grande partie :
- de soigner,
- de protger,
- d'duquer.

Ceux qui dans l'tat disent que ces dpenses sont trop leves, font :
- des cadeaux au plus riches,
- font faire le mme trajet par 2 avions parce que le premier ne leur plaisait pas,
- se font construire des piscines et veulent organiser des chasses.

Ensuite ils critiquent le montant et le bien fond des premires dpenses sans jamais remettre en cause celles de la seconde catgorie.
D'une part.

D'autre part mme si la causalit tait avre a ne prouverait pas que l'utilit de ces dpenses est invalide.
Est ce que tre au service d'une personne que tu ne rencontreras jamais et sauras mme pas que tu existes est plus important que ta scurit et la sant des membres de ta famille ?

----------


## ddoumeche

> Je vois pas pourquoi a l'invaliderait ?
> Il y a des emplois perdus, sans doute, dj que les impts et autres prlvements de l'tat en soient l'unique cause c'est dj une dclaration qui est plus que discutable.
> Et ces dpenses permettent en grande partie :
> - de soigner,
> - de protger,
> - d'duquer.


L'unique cause bien sur que non, une des causes principales oui. Tu as convenablement oubli la charge de la dette, le traitement social du chmage dans ta liste. Tout cela pour payer les utopistes.




> Ceux qui dans l'tat disent que ces dpenses sont trop leves, font :
> - des cadeaux au plus riches,
> - font faire le mme trajet par 2 avions parce que le premier ne leur plaisait pas,
> - se font construire des piscines et veulent organiser des chasses.


Et les patrons de PME qui n'embauchent pas, les contribuables, sont des vilains profiteurs faisant financer leurs piscines par le trsor public, et partisans du travail aux mines pour les enfants ds 11 ans ?
Quelle est la diffrence entre un Wauquiez, un Mlenchon, un Macron, une LePen, sur les questions conomiques ?




> D'autre part mme si la causalit tait avre a ne prouverait pas que l'utilit de ces dpenses est invalide.
> Est ce que tre au service d'une personne que tu ne rencontreras jamais et sauras mme pas que tu existes est plus important que ta scurit et la sant des membres de ta famille ?


Je pense  ma famille justement, puisqu'une bonne partie sera licencie et prive de son accs aux soins dans pas si longtemps.

----------


## fredoche

> De plus, l'olien n'est rentable que dans la cadre d'une lectricit subventionne. Or ces subventions touchant  leur fin outre rhin, un quart du parc va tre dmantel. Problme, que faire des pales qui ne sont pas recyclables et de leurs socles en bton, avoisinant souvent les 3000 tonnes ?
> 
> Les seuls qui se frottent les mains dans l'affaire sont Siemens, Vincy, EDF et Areva Orano.


Il y aurait beaucoup  dire sur ce sujet, que j'ai affront de trs prs puisque je suis dans une commune qui a  toujours ce projet en tte. J'ai tout en tant minoritaire bagarr ferme sur ce sujet, pour les 1ers projets tout du moins, qui devaient se faire en fort. Heureusement le propritaire priv de ces bois les avait achet pour ses petits-enfants, dans un souci d'avenir et de bio-diversit. Pour elle et lui c'tait non de manire trs ferme en vue de ces motivations.
Mais le maire qui est donc pour a simplement dport ce projet dans les champs  cot. J'tais au CM jusqu' l'an dernier. J'ai bien fouill ces sujets, fait des rapports assez explosifs dans ma petite commune.
On est en Bresse, val de Saone, vent quasi nul mais bon les motivations sont ailleurs
C'est effectivement des pompes  subvention  et dfiscalisation, beaucoup de grosses fortunes y gagnent aussi , ne t'inquite pas. Une vraie duperie  l'chelle nationale sous des prtextes colo

Aux USA je ne sais plus les chiffres exacts, mais c'est entre 40 et 60% du parc olien qui est  l'abandon.





> Les dpenses de l'tat, ce sont des charges pour les entreprises. Si ce n'est pas un problme, pourquoi l'industrie a t'elle perdu 1,4 millions d'emplois en 20 ans ?


Moi aussi j'ai du mal sur cette simple explication. 
Le problme n'est pas que l je pense, manque de PME d'excellence technique, manque de modernit des outils de production et de gestion, filires de formation et qualification peu performantes, manque de culture  l'export...
Tout le quart nord-est de la France est touch depuis de nombreuses dcennies, a se ressent fort ici en Bourgogne par exemple.

----------


## ddoumeche

> Il y aurait beaucoup  dire sur ce sujet, que j'ai affront de trs prs puisque je suis dans une commune qui a  toujours ce projet en tte. J'ai tout en tant minoritaire bagarr ferme sur ce sujet, pour les 1ers projets tout du moins, qui devaient se faire en fort. Heureusement le propritaire priv de ces bois les avait achet pour ses petits-enfants, dans un souci d'avenir et de bio-diversit. Pour elle et lui c'tait non de manire trs ferme en vue de ces motivations.
> Mais le maire qui est donc pour a simplement dport ce projet dans les champs  cot. J'tais au CM jusqu' l'an dernier. J'ai bien fouill ces sujets, fait des rapports assez explosifs dans ma petite commune.
> On est en Bresse, val de Saone, vent quasi nul mais bon les motivations sont ailleurs
> C'est effectivement des pompes  subvention  et dfiscalisation, beaucoup de grosses fortunes y gagnent aussi , ne t'inquite pas. Une vraie duperie  l'chelle nationale sous des prtextes colo.


C'est exactement cela, une bulle spculative mais nullement une nergie alternative. Renouvelable oui, mais industriellement certainement pas, car encore faudrait-il que les milliards investis restent dans le pays.
En tout cas, ce n'est pas ce qui va remplacer le nuclaire. Ce que disent les antinuclaires depuis plus de 15 ans, mais qui les lit ? certainement pas EELV.




> Moi aussi j'ai du mal sur cette simple explication. 
> Le problme n'est pas que l je pense, manque de PME d'excellence technique, manque de modernit des outils de production et de gestion, filires de formation et qualification peu performantes, manque de culture  l'export...
> Tout le quart nord-est de la France est touch depuis de nombreuses dcennies, a se ressent fort ici en Bourgogne par exemple.


L'industrie de l'Europe du sud en gnral, et de la France en particulier ptrie de bureaucratisme et de colbertisme, n'a jamais t concurrentielle vis--vis de l'ancienne zone mark et encore moins vis  vis des dragons asiatiques. Ces pays pratiquaient donc allgrement la dvaluation, pour conserver leur comptitivit. Si cela pouvait marcher ainsi, pourquoi pas.
Si nos PME n'ont jamais t au niveau mondial hormis quelques secteurs, que leurs technologies sont obsoltes (normal les marges sont rognes par les charges), pourquoi se lancer dans une concurrence libre et non fausse ? Etait-ce une demande forte des entreprises ? Que nenni, c'tait une n-ime lubie de l'tat.

Aujourd'hui pourquoi a-t'on des gens comme Poutine, Trump ou Tsipras au pouvoir ? Tout simplement pour se rapproprier la souverrainet conomique. Libral oui, mais pas cocu.

----------


## ABCIWEB

> Expliques moi comment avec une mesure ne touchant que 100,000 candidats par an, tu en arrives  240 millions ? Oh tu prends la mesure sur 12 ans, pourquoi pas sur 30 ans alors ?


Je pensais qu'il s'agissait du permis annuel pour chasser, mais bon sur le principe ce n'est qu'un cadeau lectoral galement injustifiable.




> Comparons donc avec la route solaire : 5 millions d'euro pour 1km, n'incluant pas l'entretien. Ce qui fait quand mme bien cher pour une dpartementale.
> Et avec l'olien : 30 milliards d'euros de subventions sur 20 ans, juste pour l'offshore, pour 3GWh. On change l d'ordre de grandeur.


Non et toujours non, je ne suis pas  acheter et tu pourras rajouter autant de milliards que tu veux, il n'y a pas  comparer des investissements d'intrt public avec des dpenses personnelles et lectorales qui ne bnficient qu' sa majest. Mme si au final cela coute de l'argent, peux tu comprendre que ce n'est pas le mme sujet ?

Aussi je parlais d'cologie pas de l'olien en particulier. Qu'il y ait de mauvais choix, ou que de l'argent soit dtourn, c'est un problme  rsoudre, mais cela ne justifie pas qu'un lobbyiste s'invite dans une runion ministrielle et impose ses conditions, ni que macron fasse du clientlisme avec des cadeaux fiscaux pour certains, alors qu'il augmente toutes les taxes pour tous les autres.




> Les dpenses de l'tat, ce sont des charges pour les entreprises. Si ce n'est pas un problme, pourquoi l'industrie a t'elle perdu 1,4 millions d'emplois en 20 ans ?


Parce que c'est moins cher de fabriquer en Pologne ou dans les pays de l'est  bas cot de main d'oeuvre. Admettons que tout le monde supprime toutes les taxes pour toutes les entreprises, cela ferait juste des revenus considrables en moins pour toutes les populations mais cela ne changerait rien  cet tat de fait... (sauf si tu considre les salaires comme une dpense de l'tat).

----------


## ddoumeche

> Je pensais qu'il s'agissait du permis annuel pour chasser, mais bon sur le principe ce n'est qu'un cadeau lectoral galement injustifiable.


Faire moins payer les franais est louable, mme si cette catgorie de gens ne votera jamais Macron. Donc difficile de parler de cadeau lectoral, plutt une n-ime une sottise de plus ou une manire hollandienne de semer la discorde.
Par contre, il est juste que les lecteurs socialistes / macronistes assument leur vote et en gotent le juste fruit sur leur revenus... et leur facture lectrique.




> Non et toujours non, je ne suis pas  acheter et tu pourras rajouter autant de milliards que tu veux, il n'y a pas  comparer des investissements d'intrt public avec des dpenses personnelles et lectorales qui ne bnficient qu' sa majest. Mme si au final cela cote de l'argent, peux tu comprendre que ce n'est pas le mme sujet ?


Mais tu ne rponds pas  la question, si l'olien est une nergie d'avenir pourquoi tous les constructeurs franais sont-ils en faillite ?
Et o est lintrt public dans le fait de payer son lectricit 85% plus cher, pour perdre des emplois industriels. Il doit y avoir une logique, ce ne peut pas tre un n-ime racket de cette mafia appelle les verts.




> Aussi je parlais d'cologie pas de l'olien en particulier. Qu'il y ait de mauvais choix, ou que de l'argent soit dtourn, c'est un problme  rsoudre, mais cela ne justifie pas qu'un lobbyiste s'invite dans une runion ministrielle et impose ses conditions, ni que macron fasse du clientlisme avec des cadeaux fiscaux pour certains, alors qu'il augmente toutes les taxes pour tous les autres.


Si tu ne rpond pas sur l'olien, doit-on en conclure que tu es d'accord avec mon prcdent argumentaire ? De quelle cologie veux tu parler ?
Que le lobbyiste de la chasse dbusque le lobbyiste d'EDF, cela ne nous fera pas pleurer. Si ?

Comme j'ai pu lire ici, il est sain que Macron augmente les taxes pour tout le monde (dont les chasseurs malgr ce que tu sembles dire), car il faut plus d'tat pour nous protger, nous "duquer", nous enlever nos caries (facile pour les sans dents), nous bercer le soir, nous protger des monstres. Quiconque est contre les augmentations de taxes n'est qu'un profiteur, en tout cas ne veut pas faire l'effort de payer pour le Ministre de l'cologie et du sous dveloppement durable solidaire.
Bref, tout est affaire de pdagogie comme disait simplet.




> Parce que c'est moins cher de fabriquer en Pologne ou dans les pays de l'est  bas cot de main d'oeuvre. Admettons que tout le monde supprime toutes les taxes pour toutes les entreprises, cela ferait juste des revenus considrables en moins pour toutes les populations mais cela ne changerait rien  cet tat de fait... (sauf si tu considre les salaires comme une dpense de l'tat).


Peut-tre que si l'tat ne taxait pas le travail a 56,6% tout en libralisant sur tous les autres plans, alors que le Pologne a eut l'intelligence de conserver son zloty, les entreprises ne s'exileraient dans les pays  bas cot de main d'oeuvre pour maintenir leur marges donc leurs investissements futurs. Peut-tre que les bac+7 ne s'exileraient pas pour monter leur affaire  Singapour, ou  Varsovie. Aprs tout, la baltique est fort jolie et vaut bien la cte d'azur.

Difficile alors de pouvoir prtendre socialiste alors que l'on va tre le principal promoteur du mcanisme qui va dtruire ces 1.4 millions d'emplois industriels, et tous les autres derrire.

----------


## Gunny

21% des Francais ne peuvent pas se payer 3 repas par jour

C'est srement pour ca le coup du permis de chasse, comme ca s'ils n'ont pas assez d'argent ils peuvent toujours chasser.

----------


## fredoche

Tu m'tonnes, chasser au couteau de cuisine vu le prix d'un bon fusil de chasse.
D'ailleurs la pose de collets, mme sur son propre terrain, doit tre considre comme du braconnage.

Vendredi dernier, je suis all participer, assister plutt  un cin-dbat avec le film Foodcoop.
Je vous le recommande, moi c'est le genre de truc qui me fait rver  ::D: 

Cin-dbat organis par le PCF  ::applo::  pour un documentaire sur un supermarch coopratif en plein new-york avec des produits de qualit le plus souvent biologiques, et des prix 40% moins cher. ::applo:: 
On en sort moins con je trouve

Et au passage, si on prend le temps de faire  manger, ce que je fais, la nourriture de qualit et/ou bio n'est pas forcment chre.

----------


## Invit

> Et au passage, si on prend le temps de faire  manger, ce que je fais, la nourriture de qualit et/ou bio n'est pas forcment chre.


Pas plus cher que de la nourriture "normale" en tout cas, mais plus cher que le traditionnel riz-lentilles (en bote) du pauvre.  la porte de n'importe quelle bourse un minimum stable. Au RSA, je mangeais bio. Maintenant que je suis salarie, non, puisque je n'ai pas de point de vente prs de chez moi  ::(:

----------


## Grogro

> 21% des Francais ne peuvent pas se payer 3 repas par jour
> 
> C'est srement pour ca le coup du permis de chasse, comme ca s'ils n'ont pas assez d'argent ils peuvent toujours chasser.


Quand j'tais tudiant, le choix tait simple au vu du prix de l'lectricit (qui a encore explos depuis) et des loyers : soit se chauffer l'hiver, soit diner. 

Je ne serais pas surpris que l'explosion des cots de l'nergie soit plus en cause que les 10 annes de crise conomique dont nous ne sommes toujours pas sortis.

----------


## MiaowZedong

> Pas plus cher que de la nourriture "normale" en tout cas, mais plus cher que le traditionnel riz-lentilles (en bote) du pauvre.  la porte de n'importe quelle bourse un minimum stable. Au RSA, je mangeais bio. Maintenant que je suis salarie, non, puisque je n'ai pas de point de vente prs de chez moi


En mme temps, quand tu es salari(e)  temps plein, que ton conjoint aussi, que vous avez en plus du travail chacun 1h30-2h de trajets domicile-travail (comme c'est la norme dans certains bassins d'emploi), qu'il faut aussi faire les courses, le mnage, le linge etc etc ce n'est pas vident de faire la cuisine chaque jour. Et encore, je parle d'un couple sans enfants ::aie:: 

Sans compter que les parents au foyer tant un luxe de plus en plus rare et que les coles n'enseignant plus cette comptence, de nombreux jeunes adultes ne savent pas cuisiner  ::aie:: 

Aprs, quand on sait faire, il y a bien la solution de grand-mre: faire un ragout, genre un boeuf bourguignon ou un _Irish stew_ le week-end puis manger la mme chose toute la semaine. Mais au bout d'un moment, les gens on en ont marre du ragout de grand-mre.



> Quand j'tais tudiant, le choix tait simple au vu du prix de l'lectricit (qui a encore explos depuis) et des loyers : soit se chauffer l'hiver, soit diner. 
> 
> Je ne serais pas surpris que l'explosion des cots de l'nergie soit plus en cause que les 10 annes de crise conomique dont nous ne sommes toujours pas sortis.


Euh....le prix de l'lctricit en France ne me parait pas super cher. Je paie plus pour Internet (qui est pourtant aussi moins cher en France qu'en UK ou US), en fait. Par contre les loyers, en rgion Parisienne en tout cas c'est une catastrophe. 

Malgr les mantras libraux, on constate qu'en fait c'est le march le plus concurrentiel et le moins rgul, le logement, o les prix flambent et le systme dysfonctionne, alors que l'nrgie moins ouvert  la concurrence a des prix plus abordables pour les mnages.

Quelles solutions?
L'expropriation des logements vacants, l'expropriation-reconstruction des taudis, le plafonnement des loyers au m, de vraies mesures coercitives contre les communes ne respectant pas les objectifs de la loi SRU, le renforcement de la loi DALO (extrmement mal applique), la fermeture du march aux investisseurs trangers (essentiellement spculatifsc'est une mesure qui a fait ses preuves  l'tranger, justement), une taxe spcifique sur les rsidences multiples, riposter contre le contournement fiscal d'AirBnB, etc. Des solutions, il y en a. Dj donner de la force aux lois existantes (DALO, SRU) quitte  jeter en prison les maires de droite qui ne veulent pas construire d'HLM et arrter la farce que sont les amendes que l'tat verse  lui-mme ( ::aie:: ) en faveur de vraies mesures repressives, ce serait un bond en avant.





> Tu m'tonnes, chasser au couteau de cuisine vu le prix d'un bon fusil de chasse.
> D'ailleurs la pose de collets, mme sur son propre terrain, doit tre considre comme du braconnage.


Rglementairement, en France piger n'est pas chasser. Pour piger il faut avoir un agrment de pigeur (pas un permis de chasse) et utiliser des collets non-ltaux pour pouvoir cibler uniquement les nuisibles. Malheureusement pour tes pauvres, la plupart des nuisibles n'est pas considre comme comestible....aprs si tu as faim, la soupe au rat musqu et le civet de ragondin peuvent se tenteret dans certains dpartements le lapin est class nuisible, c'est trs bon le lapin. C'est en fait nettement moins cher que la chasse. Mais comme faon de se nourrir lgalement, je crois que c'est anecdotique, il faudrait tre pauvre, habiter en pleine campagne et pouvoir se payer la formation et le matriel, mais pas de la nourriture ::weird::  aprs il y a aussi des braconneurs avec des collets faits maison.




> ...


Tu dmontres deux choses: d'une part, ta mconnaissance et ton mpris de la chasse (pourtant une activit ncessaire  la sant de l'cosystme), et d'autre part  quel point *Macslan* avait raison, car seul les lobbies que tu n'aimes pas te drangent. D'ailleurs, Nicolas Hulot lui-mme dnonce l'omniprsence des lobbies mais le lobby antinuclaire ne l'a jamais drang, au contraire il en a t un fer de lance. Pourtant le lobby antinuclaire est financ (en France) par Total, comme multinationale avide, exploitatrice du tiers monde et destructrice de l'environement a se pose l...

----------


## ABCIWEB

> Tu dmontres deux choses: d'une part, ta mconnaissance et ton mpris de la chasse (pourtant une activit ncessaire  la sant de l'cosystme), et d'autre part  quel point *Macslan* avait raison, car seul les lobbies que tu n'aimes pas te drangent. D'ailleurs, Nicolas Hulot lui-mme dnonce l'omniprsence des lobbies mais le lobby antinuclaire ne l'a jamais drang


Et ta rponse dmontre que tu ne sais pas lire car j'ai critiqu le principe des lobbies dans leur ensemble sans en dfendre un plus particulirement. 

Bien entendu, dans la transition nergtique galement certains groupes ou associations dfendent telle ou telle technologie ou solutions et les multinationales crent des groupes de pression pour capter l'essentiel des subventions ce qui constitue autant de lobbies. Mais je ne fais aucune diffrence entre ces lobbies l et les autres, il faut les remettre  leur juste place. 

Aprs c'est ton problme de ne pas savoir ou vouloir faire de distinction entre un lobyyiste qui dfend des intrts privs et des associations ou un ministre de l'environnement qui dfendent l'intrt gnral. Mais rien ne justifie qu'un lobbyiste s'invite  une runion ministrielle quand il n'y est pas invit. C'est le mme type de comportement que dans l'affaire Benalla, quand les proches de macron croient avoir les pleins pouvoirs, tantt sur la police et maintenant sur des ministres du gouvernement. C'est quoi ce merdier, sinon une rpublique bananire ?

----------


## Ryu2000

> 21% des Francais ne peuvent pas se payer 3 repas par jour


Le ct marrant c'est que tous les "spcialistes" dans les mdias nous disent que tout va mieux, que le chmage baisse, que la croissance repart, etc.
La ralit c'est autre chose...

On s'en fout totalement de l'histoire du prix du permis de chasse...
a m'tonnerait que subitement plein de gens se disent "Le pris a baiss je vais devenir chasseur".

===
Melenchon va peut tre se rapprocher de Macron  ::mrgreen:: 
Je le vois bien finir premier ministre  ::ptdr::

----------


## ymoreau

> ta mconnaissance et ton mpris de la chasse (pourtant une activit ncessaire  la sant de l'cosystme)


Juste par curiosit, tu as des sources l dessus, parce qu'intuitivement j'ai du mal  y croire.

 moins que tu parles de lieux o l'on a radiqu certaines espces ou introduit d'autres dans un cosystme jusqu'au dsquilibre ?
 ce compte l je suis plus favorable  la rintroduction des loups ou autres prdateurs naturels qu' la chassse (qui en plus n'a pas t une solution viable dans l'exemple du lien ci-dessous  Yellowstone).
https://mrmondialisation.org/les-lou...u-yellowstone/

----------


## Bubu017

Le chasse est utile pour rguler le gibier dans certains bois et forts, et pour viter que les bestioles aillent pitiner les champs et nous cotent du pognon en subventions pour les agriculteurs. Du coup, je prfre que des chasseurs, mme s'il y a un certain nombre de viandards parmi eux, se fassent plaisir que de perdre du pognon pour indemniser des agriculteurs qui, je pense, prfreraient vivre de leurs terres plutt que de subventions.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Le chasse est utile pour rguler le gibier dans certains bois et forts


Ce qui est triste c'est quand on tue des loups, des ours, des lynx.
Perso je serai beaucoup plus triste d'apprendre qu'un lynx a t tu, plutt qu'un humain a t tu. (il y a 7 milliards d'humains on en manque pas)
Un animal sauvage c'est plus prcieux qu'un humain pour moi.

Bon aprs a fait chier les agriculteurs parce qu'ils se font bouffer du btail...
Mais c'est important de prserver les espces, il y en a tellement qui disparaissent.

----------


## Invit

> le renforcement de la loi DALO (extrmement mal applique)


Tu m'tonnes La loi DALO sert seulement  couper les APL aux mal logs. J'avais essay de l'utiliser pour gagner quelques places aux attributions HLM, j'en ai eu pour mes frais, on ne m'y reprendra plus  ::roll::

----------


## DevTroglodyte

> d'une part, ta mconnaissance et ton mpris de la chasse (pourtant une activit ncessaire  la sant de l'cosystme),


Me semble que ce cot ncessaire, c'est parce qu'on a limin la plupart des prdateurs du territoire, non ?

Du coup, avec le retour des loups, on pourra supprimer la chasse  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Grogro

> Euh....le prix de l'lctricit en France ne me parait pas super cher. Je paie plus pour Internet (qui est pourtant aussi moins cher en France qu'en UK ou US), en fait. Par contre les loyers, en rgion Parisienne en tout cas c'est une catastrophe.


Le prix de l'lectricit a explos en France en 10 ans suite  la libralisation, mme ce prix reste comptitif compar  nos voisins (merci le nuclaire). Quand je parlais de l'impact du cot de l'lectricit sur le cot de la vie tudiante, il faut prendre en compte un paramtre : quand on est tudiant, le CROUS est tellement satur, et l'tait dj ds le milieu des annes 90, que tu dpends du march locatif priv. 
Or, en raison de l'largissement des APL aux tudiants  partir des annes 90, le prix au m des petites surfaces locatives, les studios, studettes, a explos rapidement et augment chaque anne jusqu'en 2011, avant de plus ou moins stagner ensuite (sauf  Paris). 
Un norme march de rsidence tudiantes prives, construites  la va-vite, s'est constitu ds le dbut des annes 2000, et bien sr... ce sont des logements trs mal isols, avec un chauffe-eau lectrique jamais dtartr dans le logement (donc consommation norme), et un chauffage lectrique trs peu performant. Quand j'tais tudiant, je vivais dans 17 m, et mes factures d'lectricits taient deux fois plus importantes qu'elles ne le sont maintenant.

Se chauffer trop souvent, c'est  l'lectricit. Et c'est pas forcment mieux au gaz vu les cours du ptrole ceci dit.




> Malgr les mantras libraux, on constate qu'en fait c'est le march le plus concurrentiel et le moins rgul, le logement, o les prix flambent et le systme dysfonctionne, alors que l'nrgie moins ouvert  la concurrence a des prix plus abordables pour les mnages.
> 
> Quelles solutions?
> L'expropriation des logements vacants, l'expropriation-reconstruction des taudis, le plafonnement des loyers au m, de vraies mesures coercitives contre les communes ne respectant pas les objectifs de la loi SRU, le renforcement de la loi DALO (extrmement mal applique), la fermeture du march aux investisseurs trangers (essentiellement spculatifsc'est une mesure qui a fait ses preuves  l'tranger, justement), une taxe spcifique sur les rsidences multiples, riposter contre le contournement fiscal d'AirBnB, etc. Des solutions, il y en a. Dj donner de la force aux lois existantes (DALO, SRU) quitte  jeter en prison les maires de droite qui ne veulent pas construire d'HLM et arrter la farce que sont les amendes que l'tat verse  lui-mme () en faveur de vraies mesures repressives, ce serait un bond en avant.


Houl toi tu ne connais pas grand au march immo, dsol, et tu prconises prcisment certaines des mesures politiques qui sont, en partie  (mais en partie seulement), responsables de la bulle immobilire et de la pnurie de logement. Pnurie qui est RELLE. 
Il n'y a pas plus rglement que le march immo, et particulirement le march locatif o le locataire indlicat est _de facto_ inexpluslable pendant au minimum deux ans en raison de l'extrme lenteur des procdures, et de divers vices dans la loi. Un squatteur est inexpulsable par la police au bout de 48h (merci la droite - oui, c'est bien l'UMP qui en fut responsable), il faut une procdure judiciaire extrmement longue et coteuse pour le propritaire, et pendant ce temps le logement est tellement dgrad qu'il est bon  dtruire. 
Les impays de loyer, c'est un risque de 2%  chaque relocation. Dlai de relocation qui est trs long qu'en raison du risque d'impay, et des blocages juridiques qui en dcoulent, les bailleurs rclament des garanties de plus en plus dlirantes, et les agences vendent des assurances anti-impays exclusivement pour les locataires qui en ont prcisment le moins besoin. Et un locataire en situation d'impay, c'est un risque vital pour un petit investisseur. Tu me rtorqueras que le march locatif priv est trs concentr entre un petit nombre de bailleurs, genre 20% des bailleurs qui contrleraient 80% du march locatif priv, et c'est probablement vrai. Mais je n'ai jamais trouv d'tude  ce sujet, et je cherche toujours. 
La seule solution pour scuriser ET le bailleur, ET le locataire, c'tait la garantie universelle des loyers prvue par la loi Duflot, qui aurait permis de faire sauter l'exigence de garantie parentale (la fameuse caution solidaire), et de permettre aux prcaires de se loger bien plus simplement. On a prfr appliquer LA connerie de la loi Duflot, la seule connerie de Duflot selon moi, mais une connerie d'une insondable btise car c'est l'exemple mme de ce que TOUS les conomistes, quelle que soit leur cole, savent qu'il ne faut pas faire : le contrle des prix. On aurait appliqu la GUL et bloqu le contrle des prix, la loi ALUR aurait eu... une toute autre allure. 

Quant aux maires... ce n'est pas qu'ils ne veulent pas construire de HLM (on en a dj construit beaucoup trop en France, ce qui assche d'autant le march, et on les a construit n'importe ou, et pas avec le bon modle co, donc on a construit des clapiers dshumanisant), ils ne veulent, ou ne voulaient pas, construire TOUT COURT. Ce sont les maires qui ont bloqu toute construction pendant des dcennies en ne librant le foncier qu'au compte goutte,  par contrle du PLU avec toutes les drives que a implique et il y aurait long  en dire, qui aurait du tre confi aux interco (et particulirement en ce qui concerne l'ouverture de zones commerciales en priphrie, ce qui est une autre histoire, j'y reviendrai si vous le voulez). Ce sont les maires qui ont fait exploser le prix du foncier. Or les cots de construction ne sont pas si levs que a, malgr d'innombrables contraintes rglementaires (et notamment un certain droit de premption dans tout programme neuf, mais pas que). 

Ah au fait... la surtaxe spcifique sur les rsidence secondaire, elle existe dj. Et elle va rester malgr l'abolition de la taxe d'habitation. 

Par contre pour l'asschement du march locatif dans les centres-villes touristiques par Airbnb l c'est un vrai problme majeur qu'il faut imprativement prendre  bras le corps. Fiscalement. Ah oui, et il y a aussi une grosse niche fiscale dans les locations meubles  laquelle il faut s'attaquer. 

Je peux dvelopper pour chaque point au besoin, si j'en ai le temps.

PS : MiaowZedong, avais-tu reu mon MP ?

----------


## halaster08

> On a prfr appliquer LA connerie de la loi Duflot, la seule connerie de Duflot selon moi, mais une connerie d'une insondable btise car c'est l'exemple mme de ce que TOUS les conomistes, quelle que soit leur cole, savent qu'il ne faut pas faire : le contrle des prix.
> [...]
> Je peux dvelopper pour chaque point au besoin, si j'en ai le temps.


Je veux bien que tu dveloppes ce point, j'avais lu rcemment un article qui parlait de l'arrt du contrle des prix des loyers  Paris qui avait entrainer un hausse immdiate des prix, du coup j'en avais dduit que c'tait plutt une bonne chose donc j'aimerais bien savoir pourquoi j'ai tort, merci.

----------


## Bubu017

Alors les loups comment dire ... je suis d'accord pour dire qu'il faudrait les rintroduire mais soyons ralistes, on ne pourra pas en rintroduire sur tout le territoire. Je nous vois mal remettre des loups dans des bois de nos campagnes, surtout quand il y a des habitations  moins d'un kilomtre.
Sinon pour l'lectricit, commenons par virer tous ses grilles-pains de merde qui ne chauffent pas et on commencera peut-tre  un peu moins consommer.

----------


## Grogro

> Le chasse est utile pour rguler le gibier dans certains bois et forts, et pour viter que les bestioles aillent pitiner les champs et nous cotent du pognon en subventions pour les agriculteurs. Du coup, je prfre que des chasseurs, mme s'il y a un certain nombre de viandards parmi eux, se fassent plaisir que de perdre du pognon pour indemniser des agriculteurs qui, je pense, prfreraient vivre de leurs terres plutt que de subventions.


La chasse est indispensable, quand elle est correctement rglemente, et la haine des gauchistes urbains  leur cart est particulirement dtestable, c'est le reflet d'un mpris de classe. Ceci tant dit, il faut garder  l'esprit que les chasseurs eux-mmes sont en partie responsables de l'explosion dmographique de certains gros gibiers (le sanglier tout particulirement, le chevreuil dans une moindre mesure). Je voulais en parler en dbut de semaine dans ce thread, et je ne sais plus si je l'ai fait, mais certaines pratiques comme l'agrainage ont leur part de responsabilit : https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Agrainage#Effets_pervers

La chasse est indispensable, mais certaines pratiques sont  revoir. 

@ halaster08 : j'essaye de rpondre ce soir, mais en gros c'est LE cas d'cole en co qui provoque ou aggrave considrablement la pnurie sur un march dj tendu. On l'a fait en France pendant des dcennies, au dbut du XXme sicle, on a vu le rsultat et c'est pas pour rien s'il a fallu des gigantesques cages  la pin en toute vitesse de la fin des annes 50  la fin des annes 70 (c'est pas juste une question de baby boom et de logements dtruits par la guerre). La crise immo c'est une TRES longue histoire en France.

----------


## ABCIWEB

> Le chasse est utile pour rguler le gibier dans certains bois et forts, et pour viter que les bestioles aillent pitiner les champs et nous cotent du pognon en subventions pour les agriculteurs. Du coup, je prfre que des chasseurs, mme s'il y a un certain nombre de viandards parmi eux, se fassent plaisir que de perdre du pognon pour indemniser des agriculteurs qui, je pense, prfreraient vivre de leurs terres plutt que de subventions. 
> ...
> Sinon pour l'lectricit, commenons par virer tous ses grilles-pains de merde qui ne chauffent pas et on commencera peut-tre  un peu moins consommer.


Personnellement je n'ai pas pris position contre la chasse, mais contre un lobbyiste qui de part sa proximit avec macron a jug qu'il pouvait intervenir dans une runion ministrielle comme s'il tait chez lui. C'est le principe de collusion entre les lobby et le pouvoir que je trouve scandaleux, merci de faire la distinction.

Enfin a je l'ai dj dit  maintes reprises mais a n'empchera pas certains ne pas vouloir comprendre pour rpondre  ct, genre langue de bois. Mais l o tu me fais trop rire, c'est avec tes histoires de chauffe pain. T'as vraiment trop bien assimil le discours politique : "on va augmenter toutes les taxes sur l'nergie mais on vous apprendra en mme temps  faire des conomies". T'es nouveau sur la plante ? Cela fait des lustres qu'on nous tanne avec ce mme slogan, j'ai souvenir de l'histoire de fermer le robinet d'eau pendant qu'on se brosse les dents, et a date...

Je ne dis pas que c'est stupide, je dis que c'est insignifiant par rapport  la hausse des prix et des taxes donc trs loin de pouvoir la compenser. Mais surtout, tant donn qu'on le sait depuis dj longtemps, cela fait tout aussi longtemps qu'on y a dj pens. Pour dire qu'il n'y a quasiment plus rien  gratter ! Au total ceux qui gaspillent continuent de gaspiller parce qu'ils ont les moyens et qu'ils s'en foutent, mais une grande majorit qui n'est dj pas loin du maximum d'conomies possibles verra sa facture augmenter sensiblement. Cependant ce mme discours perdure pour stigmatiser le peuple (c'est notre faute...) et viter de nous annoncer frontalement une baisse de notre pouvoir d'achat.

----------


## MiaowZedong

> Et ta rponse dmontre que tu ne sais pas lire car j'ai critiqu le principe des lobbies dans leur ensemble sans en dfendre un plus particulirement. 
> 
> Bien entendu, dans la transition nergtique galement certains groupes ou associations dfendent telle ou telle technologie ou solutions et les multinationales crent des groupes de pression pour capter l'essentiel des subventions ce qui constitue autant de lobbies. Mais je ne fais aucune diffrence entre ces lobbies l et les autres, il faut les remettre  leur juste place. 
> 
> Aprs c'est ton problme de ne pas savoir ou vouloir faire de distinction entre un lobyyiste qui dfend des intrts privs et des associations ou un ministre de l'environnement qui dfendent l'intrt gnral. Mais rien ne justifie qu'un lobbyiste s'invite  une runion ministrielle quand il n'y est pas invit. C'est le mme type de comportement que dans l'affaire Benalla, quand les proches de macron croient avoir les pleins pouvoirs, tantt sur la police et maintenant sur des ministres du gouvernement. C'est quoi ce merdier, sinon une rpublique bananire ?


Tu ne comprends pas comment marche la dmocratie. Qui dcide quel groupe "dfend des intrts privs" et lesquels "dfendent l'intrt gnral"? Toi? Ma mre? Le Pape? En dmocratie, chacun est libre de constituer un groupe de pression, l'tat est sens trancher en faveur de l'intrt,  dfaut d'tre gnral, qui a gagn le plus de suffrages. L'intrt gnral n'est pas une evidence que chacun connat, pour se limiter  l'environnementalisme Patrick Moore (fondateur de Greenpeace) et Stphane Lhomme (ancien porte-parole de Sortir du Nuclaire) ont des visions compltement incompatibles de c'est qu'est l'intrt gnral, et encore une fois, ce sont deux environnementalistes acharns issus de la mme mouvance.

Certains groupes de pressions sont peut-tre anims par des intrts plus gostes que d'autres (le Syndicat des nrgies Renouvelables, domin par quelques grands groupes dont Total en premier lieu, dfend une transition nrgtique profitable pour ces gants de l'nrgie plutot que la matrise rapide des missions  effet de serre). Mais la plupart sont persuads d'oeuvrer pour l'intrt gnral alors qu'ils sont en dsaccord entre eux.

Vouloir distinguer objectivement les "gentilles associations" et les "mauvais lobbies", c'est du manichisme irraliste. La ralit est que le terme Anglais de lobby est utilis en Franais comme pjoratif pour les groupes de pression que le locuteur n'aime pas, c'est tout. C'est totalement subjectif.




> Tu m'tonnes La loi DALO sert seulement  couper les APL aux mal logs. J'avais essay de l'utiliser pour gagner quelques places aux attributions HLM, j'en ai eu pour mes frais, on ne m'y reprendra plus


Comment t'es-tu fait couper les APL? Il y a des cas o a arrive mais je ne savais pas que a pouvait arriver directement en consquence d'un dossier DALO. Tu as commis l'erreur d'attirer l'attention sur une sur-occupation ou quelque choses du genre?

Je pensais au fait que la loi DALO laisse les critres de priorit  l'apprciation du gouvernement, qui les fixe par simple circulaire, c'est--dire des textes sans porte lgislative. En d'autres termes, les commissions ont des critres qui leur sont suggrs mais restent libres d'attribuer ou non la priorit  la tte du client. Scandaleux. 

Et deuxime scandale: depuis 2015 la circulaire prcise que "ce droit [le DALO] sentend au regard de loffre de logements disponible qui peut tre dimportance et de nature diffrentes selon les secteurs gographiques". En d'autres termes, messieurs les prfets ne vous inquitez pas, vous n'tes pas obligs de respecter la loi ::weird:: 

Dans les faits, tu as des prsidents de commission arabes qui refusent la priorit aux blancs et vice-versa, des refus aux motifs plus que flous, des motifs de refus invents  la vole, et quand par miracle tu vois quelqu'un reconnu prioritaire il peut attendre le dlai lgal, aller devant le tribunal administratif, gagner devant le tribunal administratif, et tout ce qu'il obtient c'est que l'tat se verse une amende... l'tat. C'est du foutage de gueule. Si au moins l'tat devait indemniser les prioritaires non-relogs, peut-tre que les prfets se bougeraient le cul. 

J'imagine que si le prfet du Rhne devait prendre sur son budget pour indemniser les SDF, il se garderait d'attaquer en justice les arrts anti-expulsions du maire de Vnissieux ::ptdr:: 



> Juste par curiosit, tu as des sources l dessus, parce qu'intuitivement j'ai du mal  y croire.
> 
>  moins que tu parles de lieux o l'on a radiqu certaines espces ou introduit d'autres dans un cosystme jusqu'au dsquilibre ?
>  ce compte l je suis plus favorable  la rintroduction des loups ou autres prdateurs naturels qu' la chassse (qui en plus n'a pas t une solution viable dans l'exemple du lien ci-dessous  Yellowstone).
> https://mrmondialisation.org/les-lou...u-yellowstone/





> Me semble que ce cot ncessaire, c'est parce qu'on a limin la plupart des prdateurs du territoire, non ?
> 
> Du coup, avec le retour des loups, on pourra supprimer la chasse


Mais l'homme est un prdateur naturel! Les hominids sont au sommet de la chane alimentaire terrestre depuis 3 millions d'annes (et n'auraient pas pu developper l'intelligence et la socit sans un rgime enrichi en viande). Mme si on devait repeupler les grands prdateurs (qui, rappellons-le, ont t extirps car nuisibles voire dangereux pour l'homme), pour remplacer la chasse humaine, il faudrait qu'ils atteignent une densit de population jamais vue mme avant l'avnement de l'homme anatomiquement moderne ::weird:: 

Pour des sources, en Franais c'est introuvable: l'internet francophone est bien trop pollu par les zlotes anti-chasse ::aie::  par contre en Anglais, voici quelques liens utiles sur le rle des chasseurs:
http://www.personal.psu.edu/faculty/...obert%20H..pdf
https://link.springer.com/article/10...344-017-1107-4
https://www.nytimes.com/2002/11/12/s...nto-chaos.html
http://www.free-eco.org/insights/art...ng-environment
https://www.newsweek.com/hunting-gam...spanish-619229

Bon, je ne les ai pas lus, a me fait un peu chier de vous donner des sources pour ce qui est une vidence pour qui connait la moindre base d'cologie (la science, pas l'"escrologie" politique). Le fait que a te paraisse contre-intuitif est symptomatique d'une romanticisation abusive de la "nature pure", pas "souille" par l'humain exceptionalis et diabolis. Pousse un peu plus loin a donne a:



> Ce qui est triste c'est quand on tue des loups, des ours, des lynx.
> Perso je serai beaucoup plus triste d'apprendre qu'un lynx a t tu, plutt qu'un humain a t tu. (il y a 7 milliards d'humains on en manque pas)
> Un animal sauvage c'est plus prcieux qu'un humain pour moi.


Voil, Ryu bascule dans la trahison envers l'spce. Pour ton info Ryu l'humain c'est un animal aussi...




> La chasse est indispensable, quand elle est correctement rglemente, et la haine des gauchistes urbains  leur cart est particulirement dtestable, c'est le reflet d'un mpris de classe.


Tu penses trop en franco-Franais. Les gauchistes urbains, parfois juste les urbains, dtestent la chasse en France o c'est un passe-temps de proltaires ruraux, mais aussi en UK (o c'est un loisir aristocratique) et aux USA (o a reste pour beaucoup un complment de subsistance). C'est avant tout d  leur deconnexion de la ralit des cosystmes, et  cette romanticisation que j'ai mentione qui culmine en un vritable mouvement anti-humain allant jusqu' rclamer l'extinction humaine.

Pour un contrepoint rationnel et cologique  la misanthropie cologiste, lire l'essai _Conservation in the Anthropocene_.




> Du coup, je prfre que des chasseurs, mme s'il y a un certain nombre de viandards parmi eux, se fassent plaisir que de perdre du pognon pour indemniser des agriculteurs qui, je pense, prfreraient vivre de leurs terres plutt que de subventions.


En fait, en France, la dsastreuse loi Voynet fait porter le cot des dgts sur...les chasseurs. Comme cette mme loi permet aussi d'interdire la chasse sur ses terres, un agriculteur pourrait mme interdire la chasse sur ses terres puis se faire ddommager par les chasseurs pour les dgts causs par les animaux qu'il leur interdit de chasser  ::aie::  C'est ridicule mais malheureusement vrai. Dominique Voynet, anti-chasse convaincue, a ainsi russi  faire grimper considrablement le cot de la chasse. Ce n'est pas une coincidence que les battues administratives de rgulation explosent depuis cette loi-sabotage.

Pour la petite histoire, les chasseurs dtestent les battues administratives car ce sont des boucheries o l'on tire sur tout ce qui bouge et abat en vrac males, femelles, petits...alors qu'en principe, dans une bonne gestion on ne prelve que des btes matures, et pas des femelles avec des petits. Mais comme il n'y a pas assez de chasseurs et/ou de colliers (de droit de prlvement octroys), il faut bien rguler les populations...





> Je ne dis pas que c'est stupide, je dis que c'est insignifiant par rapport  la hausse des prix et des taxes donc trs loin de pouvoir la compenser. Mais surtout, tant donn qu'on le sait dj depuis longtemps, cela fait tout aussi longtemps qu'on y a dj pens. Pour dire qu'il n'y a quasiment plus rien  gratter ! Au total ceux qui gaspillent continuent de gaspiller parce qu'ils ont les moyens et qu'ils s'en foutent, mais une grande majorit qui n'est dj pas loin du maximum d'conomies possibles perdra globalement et invitablement  du pouvoir d'achat. Cependant ce mme discours perdure pour stigmatiser le peuple (c'est notre faute) et viter de nous annoncer frontalement une baisse de notre pouvoir d'achat.


Dans beaucoup de cas, "la chasse au gaspil" est effectivement un slogan vide. Mais pour les "grille-pain" qu'voquent Bubu et Grogro et le chauffage lctrique en gnral, il y a des gains significatifs  faire en modernisant.





> Le prix de l'lectricit a explos en France en 10 ans suite  la libralisation, mme ce prix reste comptitif compar  nos voisins (merci le nuclaire). Quand je parlais de l'impact du cot de l'lectricit sur le cot de la vie tudiante, il faut prendre en compte un paramtre : quand on est tudiant, le CROUS est tellement satur, et l'tait dj ds le milieu des annes 90, que tu dpends du march locatif priv. 
> Or, en raison de l'largissement des APL aux tudiants  partir des annes 90, le prix au m des petites surfaces locatives, les studios, studettes, a explos rapidement et augment chaque anne jusqu'en 2011, avant de plus ou moins stagner ensuite (sauf  Paris). 
> Un norme march de rsidence tudiantes prives, construites  la va-vite, s'est constitu ds le dbut des annes 2000, et bien sr... ce sont des logements trs mal isols, avec un chauffe-eau lectrique jamais dtartr dans le logement (donc consommation norme), et un chauffage lectrique trs peu performant. Quand j'tais tudiant, je vivais dans 17 m, et mes factures d'lectricits taient deux fois plus importantes qu'elles ne le sont maintenant.
> 
> Se chauffer trop souvent, c'est  l'lectricit. Et c'est pas forcment mieux au gaz vu les cours du ptrole ceci dit.


Je ne dispute pas que le prix de l'lectricit a explos suite  la libralisation ni la mauvaise rentabilit du chauffage des "piaules" tudiantes, mais je serais surpris que le budget lectricit, mme pour les tudiants, dpassent ceux de la nourriture ou des tlcoms.




> Houl toi tu ne connais pas grand au march immo, dsol, et tu prconises prcisment certaines des mesures politiques qui sont, en partie  (mais en partie seulement), responsables de la bulle immobilire et de la pnurie de logement. Pnurie qui est RELLE.


Oui, la pnurie est relle, pour un tas de raisons dont certains rglementaires (trop d'immeubles classs, trop de PLU restrictifs, trop de restrictions sur les IGH mme en hypercentre) mais aussi la dysfonction du march et la pnurie n'empche pas qu'il y un grand nombre d'immeubles vides (par forcment amnags en logements) et plus de 600 000 taudis en France.



> Il n'y a pas plus rglement que le march immo,


L c'est juste faux, le march immo est rglement, encore heureux, il l'est beaucoup moins que le march de l'lectricit (qui fut longtemps un monopole tatique et comme tu l'as toi-mme soulign a vu les prix exploser aprs la libralisation) 


> et particulirement le march locatif o le locataire indlicat est _de facto_ inexpluslable pendant au minimum deux ans en raison de l'extrme lenteur des procdures, et de divers vices dans la loi. Un squatteur est inexpulsable par la police au bout de 48h (merci la droite - oui, c'est bien l'UMP qui en fut responsable), il faut une procdure judiciaire extrmement longue et coteuse pour le propritaire, et pendant ce temps le logement est tellement dgrad qu'il est bon  dtruire.


Euh certes mais le logement est un droit humain fondamental, pour moi on ne devrait juste pas pouvoir expulser sans relogement. Vouloir rendre une personne SDF, cela devrait tre trait comme une tentative de meurtre.


> Les impays de loyer, c'est un risque de 2%  chaque relocation. Dlai de relocation qui est trs long qu'en raison du risque d'impay,
>  et des blocages juridiques qui en dcoulent, les bailleurs rclament des garanties de plus en plus dlirantes, et les agences vendent des assurances anti-impays exclusivement pour les locataires qui en ont prcisment le moins besoin.


Je ne suis pas d'accord. Je pense que c'est l'offre et la demande qui sont le principal moteur de ces conditions, effectivement delirantes. Avec une offre trs insuffisante et une partie des demandeurs capables de satisfaire  ces conditions, le march incite  laisser les autres sans logement.



> Et un locataire en situation d'impay, c'est un risque vital pour un petit investisseur. Tu me rtorqueras que le march locatif priv est trs concentr entre un petit nombre de bailleurs, genre 20% des bailleurs qui contrleraient 80% du march locatif priv, et c'est probablement vrai. Mais je n'ai jamais trouv d'tude  ce sujet, et je cherche toujours.


J'ai aussi l'impression que les gros bailleurs controlent le gros du march, mais franchement qu'importe.  partir du moment o le propritaire est un investisseur, mme petit, ses intrts vitaux ne sont pas menacs et s'il doit s'assoir sur une perte financire pour loger quelqu'un, il n'a qu' le faire. Et s'il ne veut pas, c'est un connard abhorrent qui justifie les camps d'endoctrinement de rducation.



> La seule solution pour scuriser ET le bailleur, ET le locataire, c'tait la garantie universelle des loyers prvue par la loi Duflot, qui aurait permis de faire sauter l'exigence de garantie parentale (la fameuse caution solidaire), et de permettre aux prcaires de se loger bien plus simplement.


On est d'accord que la GUL tait une bonne ide, une bien meilleure chose en fait que les APL qui contribuent  faire flamber les prix et sont, de fait, une subvention aux propritaires. Mais tu as tort que cela aurait allg les demandes des bailleurs autrement qu'anecdotiquement, cela n'aurait nullement modifi l'quilibre de l'offre et la demande ni contraint les bailleurs.




> On a prfr appliquer LA connerie de la loi Duflot, la seule connerie de Duflot selon moi, mais une connerie d'une insondable btise car c'est l'exemple mme de ce que TOUS les conomistes, quelle que soit leur cole, savent qu'il ne faut pas faire : le contrle des prix.


C'est juste faux: les libraux plaident le consensus pour viter de prsenter des arguments sur la question, mais le consensus n'existe nullement. Stiglitz, Krugman, Akerlof pour ne citer que des Nobels ont eu des sorties favorables  l'encadrement des prix dans certaines conditions. Mme Alfred Kahn, le "pre de la drgulation"  soutenu l'encadrement de prix dans des situations de crise, comme aprs la faillite d'Enron en Californie.




> @ halaster08 : j'essaye de rpondre ce soir, mais en gros c'est LE cas d'cole en co qui provoque ou aggrave considrablement la pnurie sur un march dj tendu.


Non, le cas dcole en co c'est le bloc de l'Est  la fin des annes 80 o il y avait assez  manger pour tout le monde, tous les citoyens pouvaient payer leurs repas, et pourtant il y avait des queues monstres et des magasins vides. Pourquoi? Car les prix bloqus trop longtemps tant devenus drisoires, les premiers arrivs vidaient le magasin, quitte  gaspiller (et cela tait un cycle vicieux, car ceux qui devaient faire la queue pour acheter stockaient ensuite autant que possible, ce qui aggravait le gaspillage). Ce n'tait nullement un march trop tendu mais au contraire une mauvaise gestion d'une resource pourtant suffisante, du  une politique tarifaire dmagogique et inadapte. Un conomiste dirait que la nourriture dans le bloc de l'Est tait une resource limite (mais suffisante) avec un prix correspondant  une resource abondante. Dans une moindre mesure, cette situation s'appliquait aussi  d'autres biens de consommation courantes.

Ce mmoire de master explique assez bien le principe de l'inflation rprime en URSS (attention, sur les autres chapitres le mmoire pche en adoptant une position d'conomie pure, par exemple l'auteur attribue  la stupidit du gouvernement sovitique des dcisions qui, bien qu'conomiquement nuisibles  terme, taient en fait motives par des impratifs gostrategiques).

Attention  ne pas gnraliser cet chec des prix gels sur le long terme dans un contexte inflationiste  toute tentative de rgulation des prix. 

Un contre-exemple serait les prix des mdicaments en Europe, UK compris, qui sont contrls par rapport aux prix des mdicaments drguls aux USA. On voit bien que le modle Europen, avec prix rglements par l'tat, est extrmement suprieur au modle drgul Amricain.



> Quant aux maires... ce n'est pas qu'ils ne veulent pas construire de HLM (on en a dj construit beaucoup trop en France,


Tu as des sources? Cela me parait aberrant de dire qu'il n'y a pas assez d'HLM. Que certains soient au mauvais endroit (dans de petites villes alors que la population se concentre dans les bassins d'emplois), c'est un fait, mais globalement il me semble que la demande dpasse de loin l'offre. 



> pas avec le bon modle co, donc on a construit des clapiers dshumanisant)
> [...]
>  On l'a fait en France pendant des dcennies, au dbut du XXme sicle, on a vu le rsultat et c'est pas pour rien s'il a fallu des gigantesques cages  la pin en toute vitesse de la fin des annes 50  la fin des annes 70 (c'est pas juste une question de baby boom et de logements dtruits par la guerre). La crise immo c'est une TRES longue histoire en France.


Je pense que tu fais une double erreur. D'une part, tu es de nouveau trop franco-Franais, les "cages  lapins" ont pouss aussi en UK, en Allemagne, et mme aux USA (qui n'ont pas t devasts par la guerre). D'autre part, tu juges les HLM d'il y a 60 ans sur des critres d'aujourd'hui. Il ne faut pas oublier qu' l'poque, les HLM ne repondaient pas qu' un besoin quantitatif mais representaient aussi un bon en avant qualitatif de l'habitat. De nombreuses familles sont passes de taudis aux HLM et ont eu pour la premire fois leur propre douche, leur propres WC en intrieur...les HLM taient initialement trs bien perus par les populations, c'tait de trs bon logements pour l'poque. 

Depuis les attentes ont progresset c'est tant mieuxet les HLM ne se sont pas modernissce qui est un problme.




> ils ne veulent, ou ne voulaient pas, construire TOUT COURT. Ce sont les maires qui ont bloqu toute construction pendant des dcennies en ne librant le foncier qu'au compte goutte,  par contrle du PLU avec toutes les drives que a implique et il y aurait long  en dire, qui aurait du tre confi aux interco (et particulirement en ce qui concerne l'ouverture de zones commerciales en priphrie, ce qui est une autre histoire, j'y reviendrai si vous le voulez). Ce sont les maires qui ont fait exploser le prix du foncier. Or les cots de construction ne sont pas si levs que a, malgr d'innombrables contraintes rglementaires (et notamment un certain droit de premption dans tout programme neuf, mais pas que).


Je ne suis pas gnralement adepte de dcentralisation pour cette raison: c'est du NIMBYisme, aucune autorit locale ne veut les dsagrments de ces travaux sur son territoire, et dans le cas de maires de droite (et maintenant du PS ::aie:: ) ils ne veulent particulirement pas d'HLM qui accueilleront une population mal-votante. Le Paris de bobos, dbarass de sa misre et presque paradisiaque pour cette minorit aise (j'ai d'ailleurs lus des postes  ce sujet ici mme,  une poque), de Bertrand Delano c'est un peu le rve de la majorit des maires.




> Ah au fait... la surtaxe spcifique sur les rsidence secondaire, elle existe dj. Et elle va rester malgr l'abolition de la taxe d'habitation.


Oui vi, mais il faut l'augmenter.



> Par contre pour l'asschement du march locatif dans les centres-villes touristiques par Airbnb l c'est un vrai problme majeur qu'il faut imprativement prendre  bras le corps. Fiscalement. Ah oui, et il y a aussi une grosse niche fiscale dans les locations meubles  laquelle il faut s'attaquer.


On est d'accord.




> PS : MiaowZedong, avais-tu reu mon MP ?


Tu m'as envoy un MP? J'en ai reu un aujourd'hui, mais pas de toi  ::aie::

----------


## halaster08

> Envoy par Grogro
> 
> et particulirement le march locatif o le locataire indlicat est de facto inexpluslable pendant au minimum deux ans en raison de l'extrme lenteur des procdures, et de divers vices dans la loi. Un squatteur est inexpulsable par la police au bout de 48h (merci la droite - oui, c'est bien l'UMP qui en fut responsable), il faut une procdure judiciaire extrmement longue et coteuse pour le propritaire, et pendant ce temps le logement est tellement dgrad qu'il est bon  dtruire.
> 
> 
> Euh certes mais le logement est un droit humain fondamental, pour moi on ne devrait juste pas pouvoir expulser sans relogement. Vouloir rendre une personne SDF, cela devrait tre trait comme une tentative de meurtre.


Je ne suis pas d'accord, pour l'avoir vcu d'assez prs, un locataire qui ne paye pas et est inexespulsable a peut tre un gros problme pour le propritaire, parfois il y a des gens avec des revenus correct mais pas ouf qui tentent d'investir dans un petit appart pour le louer  un prix correct parce que eux aussi ont connu la galre (gros investissement pas rentable immdiatement mais sur le long terme), rsultat malgr un locataire qui prsente plutt bien, avec des garanties, un boulot stable... loyer impays au bout de quelques mois s'en suit les galres judiciaires dont parlais Grogro, le proprio a perdu tout son investissement et a du revendre a perte pour payer l'emprunt.
Quand tu possde un immeuble, si un locataire ne paye pas c'est moins grave que si tu n'as qu'un appart avec un emprunt  payer.
Et pardon mais dans tout les cas ce n'est pas au propritaire de reloger le locataire qui ne paye pas, d'ailleurs tu le reloge comment ? qui voudrais d'un locataire comme a ?

----------


## Ryu2000

> Voil, Ryu bascule dans la trahison envers l'spce. Pour ton info Ryu l'humain c'est un animal aussi...


Ouais ben c'est clairement pas mon animal prfr.
Moi j'ai hte que la vie humaine disparaisse de la terre et que la nature reprenne le dessus.
Comme dans les simulations :



L'humain n'est pas encore en voie de disparition (enfin a dpend comment on regarde...).
Il y a trop d'humains sur terre, l'homme est un parasite qui dtruit son environnement.
 cause des villes et des routes il crer des inondations, parce que les architectes les ont mal conu.
L'humain est responsable de la disparition de la plupart des espces.
L'humain est responsable de la pollution de l'air, des ocans, du sol.
L'humain est le cancer de la terre. (ou l'humain est l'erreur de dieu pour les croyants ^^)


L'humain va entraner beaucoup de choses dans sa chute, c'est a qui est triste.
Si seulement la nature pouvait dvelopper une pidmie qui ne touche que les humains...

C'est pas en rduisant la production humaine de CO2 qu'on va sauver quoi que ce soit...

----------


## Jon Shannow

@MiaowZedong, je suis assez d'accord avec toi qu'aujourd'hui, la chasse a un rle cologique important  jouer.
Hlas, dans beaucoup de cas, elle ne joue pas ce rle. Ceux qui massacrent chassent les ortolans, au nom d'une tradition ne sont que des abrutis.

Quand j'tais gamin, on habitais dans une zone encore peu peuple (a a beaucoup chang  ::aie:: ). En fait, il y avait notre maison, celle des voisins d'en face et rien autour  500m  la ronde. 

Le premier jour de chasse, notre voisin s'est fait tuer ses poules barbaries (des mini poules) qui taient dans un enclos grillag, par un chasseur. Le voisin interpelle le chasseur en question, venu rcupr "son" gibier en lui disant qu'il n'a pas le droit de chasser si prs des habitations, et qu'en plus la poule de barbarie en poulailler ne doit pas faire partie du gibier autoris. 
Le chasseur lui a rpondu qu'il n'avait pas vu la maison  ::roll:: , et qu'il avait cru que c'tait un sanglier ! 

Alors, bon pour bien se rendre compte qu'on peut confondre : 



Donc, la mauvaise rputation des chasseurs, je dirais qu'ils se la font eux-mmes.

----------


## macslan

> @MiaowZedong, je suis assez d'accord avec toi qu'aujourd'hui, la chasse a un rle cologique important  jouer.
> Hlas, dans beaucoup de cas, elle ne joue pas ce rle. Ceux qui massacrent chassent les ortolans, au nom d'une tradition ne sont que des abrutis.
> 
> Quand j'tais gamin, on habitais dans une zone encore peu peuple (a a beaucoup chang ). En fait, il y avait notre maison, celle des voisins d'en face et rien autour  500m  la ronde. 
> 
> Le premier jour de chasse, notre voisin s'est fait tuer ses poules barbaries (des mini poules) qui taient dans un enclos grillag, par un chasseur. Le voisin interpelle le chasseur en question, venu rcupr "son" gibier en lui disant qu'il n'a pas le droit de chasser si prs des habitations, et qu'en plus la poule de barbarie en poulailler ne doit pas faire partie du gibier autoris. 
> Le chasseur lui a rpondu qu'il n'avait pas vu la maison , et qu'il avait cru que c'tait un sanglier ! 
> 
> Alors, bon pour bien se rendre compte qu'on peut confondre : 
> ...



Sauf que la plupart du temps ce ne sont pas des abrutis mais des peuples avec d'autres culture que la notre et souvent la tradition est dur  s'effacer.
Et puis de toute faon il y a deux type de chasseurs les bons et les mauvais

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Sauf que la plupart du temps ce ne sont pas des abrutis mais des peuples avec d'autres culture que la notre et souvent la tradition est dur  s'effacer.
> Et puis de toute faon il y a deux type de chasseurs les bons et les mauvais


Je parlais de chasseurs franais, en France ! Des types qui tuent des animaux pour le plaisir (la plupart ne mange mme pas ce qu'ils chassent).

----------


## Invit

> Comment t'es-tu fait couper les APL? Il y a des cas o a arrive mais je ne savais pas que a pouvait arriver directement en consquence d'un dossier DALO. *Tu as commis l'erreur d'attirer l'attention sur une sur-occupation* ou quelque choses du genre?


Prcisment. Je pensais trs navement qu'tant en sur-occupation, je pouvais tre place d'office dans la liste prioritaire, mais la rponse a t "hmmmm, non", et le mois suivant, plus d'APL  ::aie::  Merci pour les explications, d'ailleurs, c'est trs instructif. Dans ce cas ils devraient reformuler, ce n'est pas un droit au logement, c'est une obligation (et si tu peux pas, tant pis).




> Dans les faits, tu as des prsidents de commission *arabes qui refusent la priorit aux blancs* et vice-versa, des refus aux motifs plus que flous, des motifs de refus invents  la vole, et quand par miracle tu vois quelqu'un reconnu prioritaire il peut attendre le dlai lgal, aller devant le tribunal administratif, gagner devant le tribunal administratif, et tout ce qu'il obtient c'est que l'tat se verse une amende... l'tat. C'est du foutage de gueule. Si au moins l'tat devait indemniser les prioritaires non-relogs, peut-tre que les prfets se bougeraient le cul.


J'ai dj vu a dans la rgion de Toulouse, comme s'ils n'taient pas dj assez racistes comme a dans le coin. a a donn des situations de ouf, genre des associations d'aide au logement pour maghrbins (qui ont pu tre enregistres) et des tentatives d'associations d'aide au logement pour blancs (qui n'ont pas pu tre enregistres). On voudrait provoquer une guerre civile qu'on ne s'y prendrait pas autrement.




> Je ne dispute pas que le prix de l'lectricit a explos suite  la libralisation ni la mauvaise rentabilit du chauffage des "piaules" tudiantes, mais je serais surpris que le budget lectricit, mme pour les tudiants, dpassent ceux de la nourriture ou des tlcoms.


a ne m'tonnerait pas que ce soit le cas. Moi, je ne me chauffais pas (contrairement  Grogro j'avais choisi la bouffe), mais il suffit d'tre dans une rgion froide, humide et venteuse pour qu'un chauffage modr ne suffise pas. Et avoir froid alors que le chauffage lectrique est allum (et nous le rappelle en puant le grille-pain), psychologiquement c'est pas possible. Tu grimpes le chauffage.

----------


## fredoche

la chasse, voil un bon balancier nergtique non ?

moi ce qui m'emmerde un peu, mais je ne suis pas comptent pour juger en fin de compte, c'est quand on chasse des prtendus nuisibles, qui sont des espces protges ds qu'on passe la frontire, comme le renard ou le blaireau.

Aprs c'est une activit ancestrale, naturelle, nous sommes des animaux comme les autres, omnivores...

certains chasseurs chassent  l'arc, j'aime bien l'ide.

Pour le renard exemple con mais voil : le renard va se nourrir de campagnols et de ragondins. L'an dernier, courrier de la mairie comme quoi des ragondins avaient t reprs dans les fosss du coin, et le chasseur de service, un membre du CM autoris  les flinguer  vue hors priode de chasse, surement contre prime en plus.
Les 3 animaux cits sont nuisibles, les 3 sont flingables ou pigeables  toute priode, et le renard bouffe les 2 autres. Les campagnols font des ravages dans les prairies, et les agriculteurs traitent  grande chelle parfois. 
On marche un peu sur la tte non ?

----------


## ABCIWEB

> Tu ne comprends pas comment marche la dmocratie. Qui dcide quel groupe "dfend des intrts privs" et lesquels "dfendent l'intrt gnral"? Toi? Ma mre? Le Pape? En dmocratie, chacun est libre de constituer un groupe de pression, l'tat est sens trancher en faveur de l'intrt,  dfaut d'tre gnral, qui a gagn le plus de suffrages. L'intrt gnral n'est pas une evidence que chacun connat
> ...
> Vouloir distinguer objectivement les "gentilles associations" et les "mauvais lobbies", c'est du manichisme irraliste


Tout le monde connait la diffrence entre intrt gnral et intrt priv, except ceux qui ne veulent pas la faire.
Par exemple, les exprimentations de l'OMS qui considre le glyphosate comme probablement cancrigne ont-ils le mme niveau de crdibilit que les exprimentations de son fabriquant Monsanto qui affirme le contraire, et dont on sait par ailleurs avec les monsanto papers qu'ils ont pay des gros bonnets simplement pour apposer leur signature au bas des documents sans avoir particip aux travaux de recherche. Je n'ai ni besoin de ta mre, ni besoin du pape pour savoir que l'OMS reprsente bien plus l'intrt gnral que monsanto qui ne reprsente que les intrts de Bayer. 




> La ralit est que le terme Anglais de lobby est utilis en Franais comme pjoratif pour les groupes de pression que le locuteur n'aime pas, c'est tout. C'est totalement subjectif.


Et bla bla bla, c'est ta dfinition que tu as peut-tre glane dans la doctrine nolibrale mais ce n'est qu'un amalgame de plus pour ajouter de la confusion. Le ct ironique de ces slogans attrape couillon, c'est qu'au final cela revient  dire que l'objectivit consiste  faire de l'obscurantisme puisque que l'on a plus le droit lgitime de faire des distinctions. Dormez tranquilles braves gens, vous tre trop bte pour comprendre, et montez un lobby aussi puissant que celui de Bayer sinon vous n'avez rien  dire. Et tu parlais plus haut de dmocratie... 




> Je ne dispute pas que le prix de l'lectricit a explos suite  la libralisation ni la mauvaise rentabilit du chauffage des "piaules" tudiantes, mais je serais surpris que le budget lectricit, mme pour les tudiants, dpassent ceux de la nourriture ou des tlcoms.


 Et alors ? Faut-il en dduire que tout ce qui ne dpasse pas les frais de nourriture ou de tlcoms ne constituent pas des dpenses relles qu'il faut payer ? A te lire on pourrait croire que tous les frais ne s'additionnent pas  la fin du mois et que certains sont sans incidence. Le fait est que tout augmente bien plus vite que les salaires et que tout est important quand on a dj du mal  finir ses fins de mois.




> ...une bien meilleure chose en fait que les APL qui contribuent  faire flamber les prix et sont, de fait, une subvention aux propritaires.


Niveau lgende urbaine, le gouvernement avait mme dit que la baisse des APL ferait baisser les loyers. Septembre est arriv et mon loyer  augment au moins autant que les autres annes, mme un peu plus. Mince je dois encore tre un cas particulier non reprsentatif.




> les libraux plaident le consensus pour viter de prsenter des arguments sur la question, mais le consensus n'existe nullement. Stiglitz, Krugman, Akerlof pour ne citer que des Nobels ont eu des sorties favorables  l'encadrement des prix dans certaines conditions. Mme Alfred Kahn, le "pre de la drgulation"  soutenu l'encadrement de prix dans des situations de crise, comme aprs la faillite d'Enron en Californie.
> 
> Un contre-exemple serait les prix des mdicaments en Europe, UK compris, qui sont contrls par rapport aux prix des mdicaments drguls aux USA. On voit bien que le modle Europen, avec prix rglements par l'tat, est extrmement suprieur au modle drgul Amricain.


Trop rare pour ne pas tre soulign, cette fois-ci on est d'accord : il n'y a jamais de rgle absolue, tout dpend du contexte.

----------


## ddoumeche

Monsieur Hulot ayant dmissionn du gouvernement suite  soit-disant la prsence d'un chasseur dans une runion, on peut le trouver bien susceptible. Est-ce une maladie diplomatique, d'autant que le Canard Enchan du 5 septembre voque plutt ses dboires avec EDF au sujet de l'EPR.. et de la fermeture de centrales existantes ? N'aurait-il pas t plus honorable de jouer franc jeu sur les raisons de son dpart, plutt qu' blmer une catgorie qui n'en demandait pas tant ?

Passons donc sur son autorisation d'import d'huile de palme pour Total, sur son plan voiture lectrique. Drle de ministre, visiblement pas trs habitu  grer des dossiers ... mais multi-millionnaire du showbizz tout de mme. Vendant ses maisons via Sotheby's, respect.
Avec le recul, il nous fit penser  Al Gore, autre dfenseur du droit des icebergs  disposer d'eux-mmes, propritaire d'une mine de zinc et d'une magnifique villa en bord de mer. Voila une nouvelle race d'homme n'ayant peur de rien, ni de la monte des eaux, ni du ridicule.




> Le prix de l'lectricit a explos en France en 10 ans suite  la libralisation, mme ce prix reste comptitif compar  nos voisins (merci le nuclaire). Quand je parlais de l'impact du cot de l'lectricit sur le cot de la vie tudiante, il faut prendre en compte un paramtre : quand on est tudiant, le CROUS est tellement satur, et l'tait dj ds le milieu des annes 90, que tu dpends du march locatif priv.


Oui & non. Ce qui a chang dans la facture d'lectricit est la CSPE (Contribution au service public de l'lectricit) servant  financer l'achat  prix d'or de l'lectricit d'origine renouvelable (70%) ou non (19%). Car les tarifs sont subventionns, le lgislateur ayant dcid dans sa grande sagesse qu'il devait profiter  tout le monde, et surtout  ce qui allait devenir EDF Energie Nouvelles. Et pour tre sur de ne pas se tromper, ce tarif a t garanti sur 20 ans, ce qui porte lesdites subventions  hauteur de 8 milliards par an actuellement.

Ce que tu appelles libralisation n'est en ralit qu'une classique entente sur les prix au dtriment du consommateur,  l'identique avec ce que nous avons eu avec la tlphonie sans fil. Une vrai libralisation aurait consist  vendre les centrales thermiques d'EDF, et faire jouer la concurrence, pas  offrir une rente sur un plateau. Au lieu de cela et grce  des amitis bien comprises et au nom du clientlisme pompeusement nomm "service public", EDF conserve des prix hauts et peut s'endetter  loisir pour acheter des concurrents en Europe ... comme le secteur nergtique et nuclaire britannique.

Gageons qu'une augmentation et constante rgulire des prix est  prvoir car la taille du parc olien grossit, telle une bulle... augmentation invitable quand on considre que l'Allemagne et le Danemark sont  0.30 centimes le kwh.
Notre lectricit est dsormais plus chre que la moyenne, le modle Norvgien nous battant allgrement. D'autant que la prolongation de dure du vie parc veut dire vieillissement donc cot d'entretiens, qu'il y a les "Grands Projets" comme Bure etc.

En conclusion, clarifions les choses pour les crdules : la transition cologique n'a jamais consist  sortir du nuclaire dont la part est reste constante depuis 40 ans (75%). Il s'est toujours agit de remplacer le parc d'appoint constitu de centrales au fioul ou  charbon par de l'olien, vendu  prix d'or et opres par ... EDF et GDF. Alors pourquoi avoir accept l'olien ? parce que cela renforce en ralit le nuclaire en dtruisant les alternatives relles,  savoir le charbon fioul ou gaz utiliss en Allemagne et dsormais au Japon (pour 2022).
Et avec une bonne cure de lavage de cerveau de CestBonPourLaPlante, tout passe tout seul  ::lol:: 






> Je parlais de chasseurs franais, en France ! Des types qui tuent des animaux pour le plaisir (la plupart ne mange mme pas ce qu'ils chassent).


Le lion ou l'lphant je veux bien, mais le sanglier et le canard sauvage ne sont pas en voie d'extinction. Est-ce que tu achtes du Made in China ?


PS: autant pour moi, le permis de chasse tait  500 euros par an. Donc les chasseurs faisaient bien un gros cadeau  l'tat, et non l'inverse, d'autant que rien de cette taxe n'tait reverse  l'ONFCS. Un peu comme la taxe sur les bagnoles, voir mme toutes les taxes.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Le lion ou l'lphant je veux bien, mais le sanglier et le canard sauvage ne sont pas en voie d'extinction.


Il tait question de l'ortolan. 




> Est-ce que tu achtes du Made in China ?


Il dit qu'il ne voit pas le rapport...  ::roll::

----------


## ddoumeche

> Il tait question de l'ortolan.


Il parlait aussi du sanglier. Et l'ortolan tant protg depuis 20 ans, on est donc l dans le domaine du braconnage, pas de la chasse. Donc il ne voit pas le rapport.




> Il dit qu'il ne voit pas le rapport...


Qui achte l'ivoire des cornes de rhinocros, qui subventionne la chasse de toutes les espces animales africaine, et des poissons si ce n'est la Chine ?
Qui s'offre un iphone tue un lphant.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Il parlait aussi du sanglier. Et l'ortolan tant protg depuis 20 ans, on est donc l dans le domaine du braconnage, pas de la chasse. Donc il ne voit pas le rapport.


Le rapport c'est que la chasse  l'ortolan est toujours lgale en France. 
https://www.francebleu.fr/infos/clim...nce-1510682083




> Qui achte l'ivoire des cornes de rhinocros, qui subventionne la chasse de toutes les espces animales africaine, et des poissons si ce n'est la Chine ?
> Qui s'offre un iphone tue un lphant.


C'est un peu rducteur. Et tu peux aller plus loin, dans ce cas. Qui achte [mettre ici  peu prs tout ce que tu veux, hors la bouffe (et encore)] tue un lphant. Car, tout vient de la Chine (ou d'un pays qui ne fait pas mieux). 
Et surtout ne pas croire que le "Made in France" signifie "Fabriquer en France". C'est l'assemblage qui est raliser en France. Mais les pices dtaches, les composants lectroniques, toussa, toussa viennent de Chine. Donc, soit tu ne consommes rien, soit tu tues des lphants.  ::aie::

----------


## macslan

> C'est un peu rducteur. Et tu peux aller plus loin, dans ce cas. Qui achte [mettre ici  peu prs tout ce que tu veux, hors la bouffe (et encore)] tue un lphant. Car, tout vient de la Chine (ou d'un pays qui ne fait pas mieux). 
> Et surtout ne pas croire que le "Made in France" signifie "Fabriquer en France". C'est l'assemblage qui est raliser en France. Mais les pices dtaches, les composants lectroniques, toussa, toussa viennent de Chine. Donc, soit tu ne consommes rien, soit tu tues des lphants.


c'est comme dire un tueur en srie a habit cette maison
tu y vis donc tu es un tueur en srie

----------


## ymoreau

Dsol de poursuivre dans ce hors sujet, mais il me semble important de nuancer un peu ces affirmations.




> Mais l'homme est un prdateur naturel! Les hominids sont au sommet de la chane alimentaire terrestre depuis 3 millions d'annes (et n'auraient pas pu developper l'intelligence et la socit sans un rgime enrichi en viande). Mme si on devait repeupler les grands prdateurs (qui, rappellons-le, ont t extirps car nuisibles voire dangereux pour l'homme), pour remplacer la chasse humaine, il faudrait qu'ils atteignent une densit de population jamais vue mme avant l'avnement de l'homme anatomiquement moderne


Notre environnement a normment volu ces derniers sicles donc on ne peut pas se baser sur ce qu'_on a toujours fait_ pendant des milliers/millions d'annes avant a. Pour moi c'est aussi absurde que justifier l'esclavage _parce qu'on a toujours fait comme a avant_.
Depuis cette lointaine poque o l'homme tait vraiment un chasseur, on a fond des villes, ras des forts, ramen des espces (vgtales et animales) d'un continent  l'autre etc. L'quilibre entre les espces tait forcment diffrent il y a plusieurs sicles de ce qu'il est aujourd'hui. Et de la mme manire, notre mode de vie ne peut pas tre bas sur des arguments vieux de plusieurs milliers/millions d'annes.

La question pour moi aujourd'hui est surtout : quels sont les dsquilibres et les solutions pour les contre-balancer ?
Selon toi, la chasse plutt que les prdateurs naturels donc. Parce que non, dsol, mais l'homme n'a plus rien de naturel pour moi dans cet quilibre. On est capable d'annantir  peu prs n'importe quoi aussi bien que survivre sans tuer aucun animal, c'est donc purement un choix et pas quelque chose qui se met en place naturellement pour la survie.




> Pour des sources, en Franais c'est introuvable: l'internet francophone est bien trop pollu par les zlotes anti-chasse par contre en Anglais, voici quelques liens utiles sur le rle des chasseurs:
> http://www.personal.psu.edu/faculty/...obert%20H..pdf
> https://link.springer.com/article/10...344-017-1107-4
> https://www.nytimes.com/2002/11/12/s...nto-chaos.html
> http://www.free-eco.org/insights/art...ng-environment
> https://www.newsweek.com/hunting-gam...spanish-619229
> 
> Bon, je ne les ai pas lus, a me fait un peu chier de vous donner des sources pour ce qui est une vidence pour qui connait la moindre base d'cologie (la science, pas l'"escrologie" politique). Le fait que a te paraisse contre-intuitif est symptomatique d'une romanticisation abusive de la "nature pure", pas "souille" par l'humain exceptionalis et diabolis.


Dj, a ne semble pas tre une *vidence* vu que pas mal d'articles et de sondages n'ont pas de rponse claire sur l'quilibre entre les bienfaits et mfaits de la chasse et qu'il n'y a pas de consensus dans ce que j'ai lu.
Les arguments en faveur de la chasse sont trs souvent donns par des chasseurs ou ayant t proche du milieu. En cherchant un peu, on trouve aussi un tas d'articles qui sont contre et avancent leurs propres arguments. De chaque ct toujours trs peu d'tudes scientifiques, et encore moins de vritables chiffres.

L'argument de la scurit humaine me semble peu crdible, les prdateurs (loups, ours etc) seraient-ils vraiment un danger pour l'homme  notre poque ? Le peu qui existe encore ne fait plus aucun mort. Avec nos quipements, les zones protges/sauvages clairement dlimites et un minimum de prvention, je suis sr qu'on pourrait cohabiter sans problme (y compris pour l'levage).
Est-ce que la surpopulation des gibiers est un danger pour l'homme ? Les accidents de la route font  peu prs autant de mort que les accidents de chasse.

Reste donc la question, est-ce que la chasse est une bonne solution pour l'quilibre des co-systmes. Et l videmment, la rponse va tre : a dpend. Des lieux, des espces...
Est-ce que la chasse est la meilleure solution ? Je n'ai lu personne l'affirmer, et je n'y crois toujours pas.

Dans les articles, le problme est principalement : les sangliers en Europe et les cerfs en Amrique du nord. Et mis  part de la tle de voiture froisse et des jardins/cultures abm(e)s, des morts extrmement rares, a n'est pas une grosse menace pour notre espce. J'y vois surtout des questions ouvertes, et la chasse n'est jamais cite comme la meilleure solution de toute, mais seulement celle actuellement en place et la plus "simple"  perptuer.
Est-ce que par exemple la construction d'un coduc ne rduit pas plus les accidents qu'une saison de chasse ? Ou (encore une fois) la r-introduction de prdateurs ? On n'a aucun chiffre l dessus.

----------


## ddoumeche

> Le rapport c'est que la chasse  l'ortolan est toujours lgale en France. 
> https://www.francebleu.fr/infos/clim...nce-1510682083


Mais ton article dit que les chasseurs d'ortolan sont sanctionns .... en fonction de la loi justement, on y perd son latin. A moins que ce ne soit un leurre mdiatique concernant une poigne de gusses, pas de quoi remettre en cause la survie de l'espce.




> C'est un peu rducteur. Et tu peux aller plus loin, dans ce cas. Qui achte [mettre ici  peu prs tout ce que tu veux, hors la bouffe (et encore)] tue un lphant. Car, tout vient de la Chine (ou d'un pays qui ne fait pas mieux). 
> Et surtout ne pas croire que le "Made in France" signifie "Fabriquer en France". C'est l'assemblage qui est raliser en France. Mais les pices dtaches, les composants lectroniques, toussa, toussa viennent de Chine. Donc, soit tu ne consommes rien, soit tu tues des lphants.


C'est moins rducteur que tu ne penses puisque les devises envoyes en Chine servent bien sur in fine  acheter des ailerons de requins ou l'ivoire des lphants. Mais il faut que cela reste du niveau intellectuel de Libration ou du petit journal, que cela soit "accessible".

Je te rassure mes chaussures aigle, mes chaussures italiennes, mon Laguiole, mon frigo Miele, ma Qaisha et ma 407, ma collection de CD, mon vlo gitane etc ne sont pas Made in China, c'est une nouveaut pour les parigots hors sol. Sans doute des mmes qui prtendent que la culture franaise n'existe pas et invitent la grosse Byonc  danser au Louvre.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Mais ton article dit que les chasseurs d'ortolan sont sanctionns .... en fonction de la loi justement, on y perd son latin. A moins que ce ne soit un leurre mdiatique concernant une poigne de gusses, pas de quoi remettre en cause la survie de l'espce.


C'est interdit partout en Europe, sauf dans les Landes. Comme c'est un oiseau mi-gratteur, on ne peut pas dire que l'impact n'est que local ! 
Quant aux sanctions des chasseurs, c'est trs rcent, et nul doute que le nouveau ministre de la chasse l'cologie, va faire passer des directives allant dans le sens des chasseurs.




> Je te rassure mes chaussures aigle, mes chaussures italiennes, mon Laguiole, mon frigo Miele, ma Qaisha et ma 407, ma collection de CD, mon vlo gitane etc ne sont pas Made in China, c'est une nouveaut pour les parigots hors sol. Sans doute des mmes qui prtendent que la culture franaise n'existe pas et invitent la grosse Byonc  danser au Louvre.


 ::mouarf::  Ton frigo Miele, > Made in China en partie, pareil pour ta 407 et ton vlo Gitane. Pour le reste, je ne sais pas. Mais, y a des chances qu'il y ait un peu de chinois dans tout a.

----------


## ddoumeche

> C'est interdit partout en Europe, sauf dans les Landes. Comme c'est un oiseau mi-gratteur, on ne peut pas dire que l'impact n'est que local ! 
> Quant aux sanctions des chasseurs, c'est trs rcent, et nul doute que le nouveau ministre de la chasse l'cologie, va faire passer des directives allant dans le sens des chasseurs.


Nulle part ne peut-on lire que la loi autorise la chasse  l'ortolan. Et donc si la population europenne d'ortolans a diminu de 80% en 30 ans comme le reste de la population d'oiseaux, les chasseurs en sont la cause ? je reconnais bien l la logique perverse du Ministre.




> Ton frigo Miele, > Made in China en partie, pareil pour ta 407 et ton vlo Gitane. Pour le reste, je ne sais pas. Mais, y a des chances qu'il y ait un peu de chinois dans tout a.


Grotesque, Miele est Made in Germany. La 407 est assemble  Rennes, moteur coul  Trmery, pneux goodyears, boite de vitesse de Valenciennes. Les brids font peut-tre quelques cartes lectroniques, pour 500, la belle affaire.
Le caoutchouc de mes chaussures viendrait de Chine, tiens donc




> Dans les articles, le problme est principalement : les sangliers en Europe et les cerfs en Amrique du nord. Et mis  part de la tle de voiture froisse et des jardins/cultures abm(e)s, des morts extrmement rares, a n'est pas une grosse menace pour notre espce. J'y vois surtout des questions ouvertes, et la chasse n'est jamais cite comme la meilleure solution de toute, mais seulement celle actuellement en place et la plus "simple"  perptuer.
> Est-ce que par exemple la construction d'un coduc ne rduit pas plus les accidents qu'une saison de chasse ? Ou (encore une fois) la r-introduction de prdateurs ? On n'a aucun chiffre l dessus.


On pourrait certainement rintroduire l'ours d'Alaska et le loup pour rguler la population de sangliers et de chevreuils.

----------


## Grogro

> Nulle part ne peut-on lire que la loi autorise la chasse  l'ortolan. Et donc si la population europenne d'ortolans a diminu de 80% en 30 ans comme le reste de la population d'oiseaux, les chasseurs en sont la cause ? je reconnais bien l la logique perverse du Ministre.


Tu imagines vraiment le MiniVer reconnaitre que les pesticides et l'agriculture intensive sont responsables du dclin gnralis des oiseaux ? C'est plus facile de taper sur les gueux, surtout s'ils parlent le patois, que sur la FNSEA.

----------


## ddoumeche

> Tu imagines vraiment le MiniVer reconnaitre que les pesticides et l'agriculture intensive sont responsables du dclin gnralis des oiseaux ? C'est plus facile de taper sur les gueux, surtout s'ils parlent le patois, que sur la FNSEA.


Ton ide est absurde et frle l'hrsie faquenouisiste car les pesticides sont tellement bon pour la faune et la flore qu'on peut en boire directement en sortie du bidon. Par principe.

Et la FNSEA a fait tellement de grandes choses pour la France, elle n'est pour rien dans le fait qu'un quart des sols soient incultivables. Donc mieux vaut condamner 11 retraits pour avoir rduit la population d'ortolans de 50,000 individus en quelques annes. Ce qui a du leur coter cher en cartouches, la boite tant  8.

----------


## MiaowZedong

> Prcisment. Je pensais trs navement qu'tant en sur-occupation, je pouvais tre place d'office dans la liste prioritaire, mais la rponse a t "hmmmm, non", et le mois suivant, plus d'APL  Merci pour les explications, d'ailleurs, c'est trs instructif. Dans ce cas ils devraient reformuler, ce n'est pas un droit au logement, c'est une obligation (et si tu peux pas, tant pis).


Tu as essay des recours? Lgalement la CAF est totalement dans son bon droit, maintenant ce genre de mesure est trs impopulaire et si t'es accompagne par une association un peu tenace a arrive qu'ils font demi-tour et rtablissent les APL.

Et effectivement, le droit au logement opposable n'existe que dans l'esprit de la loi. C'est d'ailleurs, me semble-t-il, l'un des arguments du maire de Vnissieux: la loi instaure un droit au logement mais comme l'tat n'applique pas, elle prend ses arrts anti-expulsions pour appliquer  son niveau. Le hic, c'est que le tribunal administratif casse ses arrts chaque anne.




> J'ai dj vu a dans la rgion de Toulouse, comme s'ils n'taient pas dj assez racistes comme a dans le coin. a a donn des situations de ouf, genre des associations d'aide au logement pour maghrbins (qui ont pu tre enregistres) et des tentatives d'associations d'aide au logement pour blancs (qui n'ont pas pu tre enregistres). On voudrait provoquer une guerre civile qu'on ne s'y prendrait pas autrement.


Il y aurait malheureusement beaucoup de choses  crire sur ce sujet. Pour rester vaguement  propos de Macron , il vient de reconnatre les torts de la France en Algrieet en soi c'est trs bien, la colonisation Franaise de l'Algrie a donn lieu  tout un contingent d'horreurs. Mais pourquoi, quand la France fait son _mea culpa_, il n'y a aucune demande  l'Algrie de prsenter ne serait-ce-que des excuses aux 2 millions de Pieds-Noirs, purs ethniquement en violation des accords d'vian? 

Le multiculturalisme a des avantages certains, mais aussi des risques et il est ger extrmement mal par des utopistes "hors-sols" et les tensions flambent, c'est un fait. Malheureusement.

Je n'ai pas d'exemples  donner mais vu comment le DALO fonctionne, je serais trs tonn qu'il n'y ait pas des dpartements o a a donn aussi un clientlisme politique. L'application de cette loi est vraiment une porte ouverte  toutes les drives.



> a ne m'tonnerait pas que ce soit le cas. Moi, je ne me chauffais pas (contrairement  Grogro j'avais choisi la bouffe), mais il suffit d'tre dans une rgion froide, humide et venteuse pour qu'un chauffage modr ne suffise pas. Et avoir froid alors que le chauffage lectrique est allum (et nous le rappelle en puant le grille-pain), psychologiquement c'est pas possible. Tu grimpes le chauffage.


Heureusement que je ne suis pas sensible au froid  ::mouarf::  et quand j'tais tudiant, je n'avais pas les 17m de Grogro, mon problme c'tait plutot de surchauffer ma bote d'allumettes en t. Cela dit, il est possible que vous ayez raison et que je sous-stime le cot de l'lectricit pour les jeunes.




> Donc, la mauvaise rputation des chasseurs, je dirais qu'ils se la font eux-mmes.


Bah, c'est sans doute aussi un problme de gnrations mais j'ai l'impression qu'en France beaucoup de vieux chasseurs sont des cons finis. Dj, partir chasser avec trois grammes dans le sang et une bouteille  la main, a choque beaucoup les jeunes mais les vieux continuent  le faire  ::aie:: 





> moi ce qui m'emmerde un peu, mais je ne suis pas comptent pour juger en fin de compte, c'est quand on chasse des prtendus nuisibles, qui sont des espces protges ds qu'on passe la frontire, comme le renard ou le blaireau.
> 
> Pour le renard exemple con mais voil : le renard va se nourrir de campagnols et de ragondins. L'an dernier, courrier de la mairie comme quoi des ragondins avaient t reprs dans les fosss du coin, et le chasseur de service, un membre du CM autoris  les flinguer  vue hors priode de chasse, surement contre prime en plus.
> Les 3 animaux cits sont nuisibles, les 3 sont flingables ou pigeables  toute priode, et le renard bouffe les 2 autres. Les campagnols font des ravages dans les prairies, et les agriculteurs traitent  grande chelle parfois. 
> On marche un peu sur la tte non ?


Dj ce qu'il faut comprendre c'est que, surtout avec la prsence humaine qui fragmente les territoires, des populations voisines d'une mme spce peuvent avoir des contacts entre elles trs limits; de plus la plupart des spces sont soumises  un cycle de population: la population croit jusqu' pulluler, puis s'effondre et repart pour un nouveau cycle. C'est entirement naturel et habituellement stable sur le long terme, mais a n'arrange souvent pas l'humain quand des animaux, notament des rongeurs ou des petits/moyens prdateurs, viennent jusque dans les villages et les fermes chercher  manger (et du coup, mangent les recoltes ou le cheptel des humains).

Donc, qu'une spce soit classe nuisible dans un dpartement et pas nuisible, voire protge, dans le voisin n'a rien de choquant. Il est dans l'intrt de l'homme de lisser beaucoup de cycles de population. Parmis les 3 spces que tu cites, il est  noter que seul le ragondin, considr comme invasif et trs destructeur pour les zones humides Europenes, est class nuisible dans toute la France (et dans toute l'Europe, que je sache). Le campagnol et le renard roux sont classs nuisibles au cas par cas par les prfectures selon la situation locale  un instant donn.

Le renard n'est pas un prdateur trs efficace du ragondin: certes, un renard mangera un ragondin plus petit s'il peut l'attraper, mais un ragondin adulte est aussi grand, sinon plus que le renard, et en plus de resister, il peut se rfugier dans l'eau. Le renard mange des campagnols mais s'il en a l'opportunit il prfre se faire un poulailler et avec le phnomne du _surplus killing_ (commun  tous les prdateurs, dont l'homme  ::aie:: ) ce sont toutes les poules qui y passent. D'autres animaux, chats et chouettes notament, sont des prdateurs trs efficaces du campagnol sans tre aussi dangereux pour l'levage humain. Puis, il faut avouer que les humains ont d'autres moyens rods de limiter les campagnols et que la fourrure de renard est trs belle  ::aie:: 




> Tout le monde connait la diffrence entre intrt gnral et intrt priv, except ceux qui ne veulent pas la faire.
> Par exemple, les exprimentations de l'OMS qui considre le glyphosate comme probablement cancrigne ont-ils le mme niveau de crdibilit que les exprimentations de son fabriquant Monsanto qui affirme le contraire, et dont on sait par ailleurs avec les monsanto papers qu'ils ont pay des gros bonnets simplement pour apposer leur signature au bas des documents sans avoir particip aux travaux de recherche. Je n'ai ni besoin de ta mre, ni besoin du pape pour savoir que l'OMS reprsente bien plus l'intrt gnral que monsanto qui ne reprsente que les intrts de Bayer.


Mais l'OMS ne reprsent l'intrt de personne, c'est une organisation mdicale qui tablit des vrits scientifiques. L'OMS ne recommende pas l'interdiction du glyphosate, elle se contente de noter que, peut-tre, les professionels exposs aux fortes doses de glyphosate courrent un risque accru de cancers (l'OMS note aussi que les quantits de glyphosate residuel ne sont pas cancrignes pour le consommateur, source). Alors, est-t-il dans l'intrt gnral d'interdire le glyphosate, ou le risque encouru par les ouvriers agricole est-t-il justifi vu les bnfices du glyphosate? Cela n'a rien d'vident et c'est aux gouvernements de trancher (personellement, je pense que vu que les quantits employes ont t multiplie par 100 depuis la fin des annes 70 d aux rsistances accrues, ce pesticide a probablement fait son temps et devrait tre interdit, mais je ne dtiens pas La Vrit).





> Niveau lgende urbaine, le gouvernement avait mme dit que la baisse des APL ferait baisser les loyers. Septembre est arriv et mon loyer  augment au moins autant que les autres annes, mme un peu plus. Mince je dois encore tre un cas particulier non reprsentatif.


Le march qui s'ajuste immdiatement et parfaitement, c'est justement une lgende urbaine.





> Dsol de poursuivre dans ce hors sujet, mais il me semble important de nuancer un peu ces affirmations.
> 
> 
> 
> Notre environnement a normment volu ces derniers sicles donc on ne peut pas se baser sur ce qu'_on a toujours fait_ pendant des milliers/millions d'annes avant a. Pour moi c'est aussi absurde que justifier l'esclavage _parce qu'on a toujours fait comme a avant_.


Tu fais une fausse quivalence. On a aboli l'esclavage pour des raisons prcises lies principalement aux rvolutions agricoles et industrielles, qui ont remplac cette forme d'exploitation par un salariat qui permettait aux exploitants d'avoir une main d'oeuvre plus comptente et motive pour des modes de production plus complexes, mais plus efficients. D'ailleurs, dans des rgions arrires du monde, l'esclavage demeure, ainsi qu'illgalement dans certaines occupations ici-mme (comme la prostitution). On peut (au sens "il est physiquement possible de...") bien sr abolir la chasse et laisser l'cosystme se rquilibrer ou introduire massivement d'autres prdateurs (des loups clons, pourquoi pas), mais cela aurait un impact ngatif sur la socit, alors que l'abolition de l'esclavage tait bnfique  tous (oui, mme la classe possdante qui a "perdu" ses esclaves).



> Depuis cette lointaine poque o l'homme tait vraiment un chasseur, on a fond des villes, ras des forts, ramen des espces (vgtales et animales) d'un continent  l'autre etc. L'quilibre entre les espces tait forcment diffrent il y a plusieurs sicles de ce qu'il est aujourd'hui. Et de la mme manire, notre mode de vie ne peut pas tre bas sur des arguments vieux de plusieurs milliers/millions d'annes.


Attention, la chasse de subsistance ne remonte pas  des milliers annes mais au plus  un ou deux sicles et reste d'actualit dans une grande partie du monde.

De plus, rien de ce que tu dis n'est individuellement unique  l'homme. Le castor rase des forts et fonde, sinon des villes, au moins des villages; certaines population de poulpes vivent galement en villes sous-marines (oui, ces habitations du castor ou du poulpe sont trs primitives par rapport  nos tours de verre et d'acier, mais quand mme). Les oiseaux et tous les animaux migrateurs dplacent des espces d'un continent  l'autre, quand ce ne sont pas les espces, animales ou vgtales, qui y arrivent toutes seules (portes par le vent, en nageant,  la faveur de bouleversements gologiques comme le grand interchange amricain). Toutes les espces impactent leur environnement, le changent et le faonnent, et modifient ainsi son quilibre.

Oui, l'homme est le seul  tout faire en mme temps, et l'espce qui de loin a le plus grand impact sur son environnement. Mais c'est beaucoup moins exceptionnel ou "non-naturel" qu'on le pense populairement. Mme aujourd'hui, l'homme est une partie intgrante de l'cosystme et pas un facteur extrieur. As-tu pu lire l'essai que j'avais cit prcdemment?

Surtout, l'homme est la seule espce capable de se runir, discuter, et prendre des dcisions conscientes sur la faon d'affecter son environnement. Malheureusement, a ne veut pas forcment dire que ces dcisions sont rationelles.



> La question pour moi aujourd'hui est surtout : quels sont les dsquilibres et les solutions pour les contre-balancer ?


Avant de parler de contre-balancer les dsquilibres, la question est: quels dsquilibres sont nfastes (pour nous)? Quels sont bnfiques? Quels sont neutres?

Ta question implique une volont de garder un cosystme statique. Mais la nature n'est pas et n'a jamais t dans un quilibre statique mais au contraire en perpetuelle volution. 98% des espces ayant vcues se sont teintes et il y a dj eu cinq extinctions massives; l'humain sera, trs probablement, le principal pertubateur dans la sixime mais ce n'est, en soit, pas un problme. La biodiversit a toujours explos aprs une extiction de masse, mme si elle se contracte dramatiquement  court terme il n'y a pas menace sur la vie sur Terre  long terme.

La question n'est donc pas comment maintenir la nature en quilibre statique, crer une plante-muse, mais quel environnement nous voulons lguer  nos enfants et comment le faonner. 




> On est capable d'annantir  peu prs n'importe quoi aussi bien que survivre sans tuer aucun animal, c'est donc purement un choix et pas quelque chose qui se met en place naturellement pour la survie.


Les habitants aiss des pays riches sont capables de survivre sans tuer aucun animal, pas l'espce humaine. C'est une nuance importante. Les vegans vantent les avantages cologiques de leur rgime mais ils oublient qu'ils importent de la nourriture des quatres coins du globe et mangent hors saison (plus d'empreinte carbone, il me semble, que s'ils mangeaint de la viande localement produite et des produits de saison locaux) et qu'en plus, pour tre en bonne sant ils devraient consommer des supplments dont la fabrication est souvent interdite en Occident pour cause de pollution (par exemple la taurine, qui outre les boissons nrgisantes, est prsente dans les supplments alimentaires et les aliments pour animaux de compagnie vegans, est interdite de synthse en Europe et Amrique du Nord  cause de sa forte pollution). Il existe bien des vegans nationalistes pour qui polluer la Chine n'est pas un problme, mais je pense que ce sont des connards finis. 

D'ailleurs, si on m'autorisait  chasser le vegan d'extrme droite, je le ferais sans hsiter ::P: 




> Dj, a ne semble pas tre une *vidence* vu que pas mal d'articles et de sondages n'ont pas de rponse claire sur l'quilibre entre les bienfaits et mfaits de la chasse et qu'il n'y a pas de consensus dans ce que j'ai lu.


Pourquoi parler de sondages? _Vox populi, vox dei_ mais Dieu n'existe pas et le consensus n'est pas forcment factuel  ::zoubi:: 




> L'argument de la scurit humaine me semble peu crdible, les prdateurs (loups, ours etc) seraient-ils vraiment un danger pour l'homme  notre poque ? Le peu qui existe encore ne fait plus aucun mort. Avec nos quipements, les zones protges/sauvages clairement dlimites et un minimum de prvention, je suis sr qu'on pourrait cohabiter sans problme (y compris pour l'levage).


Les grands prdateurs ne sont plus un danger pour l'homme en Europe car nous les avons extirps, ou presque selon les espces. Par contre, en Afrique ou en Inde, ce sont des dangers toujours prsents avec des bilans de morts assez importants pour comprendre aisment pourquoi les conservationistes entrent souvent en conflit avec les indignes, qui doivent vivre avec ces animaux.

Je pense que nous pouvons coexister sans problme avec des grand prdateurs, dans le cadre de parcs zoologiques et reserves naturelles (qui ont aussi d'autres avantages que d'tre belles: "poumons"  oxygne, etc). Par contre cohabiter  proximit d'eux, c'est physiquement possible bien sr mais je suis rigoureusement contre les morts, les conflits et les nuisances que cela engendrerait.

Pour l'levage, je prfre franchement que l'leveur ait des vacances et produise de la viande plus abordable pour les revenus modestes et que les loups ou autres ne partagent pas le territoire d'levage. De plus, je t'invbite  lire mon propose plus haut sur les cycles de population et les prdateurs: il est entirement possible qu'un loup facilement intimid pendant N annes de gibier abondant devienne trs aggressif l'anne N+1 quand il est affam.

Sur le plan affectif, j'apprcie beaucoup les grands prdateurs (surtout,  la surprise d'absolument personne, les grands flins) mais on ne demande pas aux habitants  proximit d'un parc de tolrer des centaines de morts parce que les lions sont beaux.



> Est-ce que la surpopulation des gibiers est un danger pour l'homme ? Les accidents de la route font  peu prs autant de mort que les accidents de chasse.


Attention, tu fais une fausse quivalence car tu connais mal la chasse. Les gens qui heurtent un sanglier en voiture ou les promeneur empals par un cerf n'ont rien demand  personne, ce sont des victimes innocentes de la cohabitation avec les grands animaux. Par contre les accidents de chasse surviennent presque tous dans des associations qui choisissent de ne pas respecter les consignes de scurit et parfois la loi. Voir plus haut mon commentaire sur les diffrences de gnrations, dans certaines associations on chasse bourr, en camouflage, en tirant au moindre mouvement, c'est trs accidentogne mais c'est choisi et assum par des adultes majeurs et vaccins, s'ils meurent de leurs btises je ne vois pas le problme pour la socit.

Aujourd'hui on a les connaissances pour chasser de faon trs scurise sans pour autant sacrifier en efficacit, par exemple on sait fabriquer des gilets trs visibles pour les humains mais trs discrets pour le grand gibier (attention  ne pas les laver avec n'importe quelles lessives, certaines laissent des traces rflchissantes UVinvisibles  l'oeil humain mais qui dtonnent telles un gyrophare pour les cervids), cela rduit grandement les chances de tirer sur un autre chasseur.

P.S. Ymoreau, si tu veux poursuivre sur la chasse et le rle de l'homme dans la nature je t'invites  ouvrir un nouveau thread.

----------


## ABCIWEB

> L'intrt gnral n'est pas une evidence que chacun connat





> Tout le monde connait la diffrence entre intrt gnral et intrt priv, except ceux qui ne veulent pas la faire.
> Par exemple, les exprimentations de l'OMS qui considre le glyphosate comme probablement cancrigne ont-ils le mme niveau de crdibilit que les exprimentations de son fabriquant Monsanto qui affirme le contraire





> Mais l'OMS ne reprsente l'intrt de personne, c'est une organisation mdicale qui tablit des vrits scientifiques.


Ben oui et c'est tout l'intrt. Donc pour juger objectivement de l'utilisation du glyphosate dans l'intrt gnral on devrait se baser sur les tudes de l'OMS et non sur celles de Monsanto. Il n'y a pas ncessit d'opposer des lobby entres eux pour savoir quel travaux doivent tre utiliss comme rfrence. Or l'EFSA, autorit europenne de scurit des aliments, prend en compte les tudes internes commandites par les grands groupes industriels, dont Monsanto.
source



> Nous avons par exemple les preuves que le rapport de l'EFSA sur le glyphosate contient des copis-colls de dossiers tablis par les lobbies des pesticides. C'est trs rare d'obtenir une preuve aussi irrfutable.


Que l'Efsa ne soit pas un lobbie n'est pas le sujet, j'en conclue que leur avis n'est pas des plus crdible pour juger de ce qui est bon pour l'intrt gnral, et cela me semble assez vident sans faire preuve de  "manichisme irraliste" comme tu le disais plus haut.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Grotesque, Miele est Made in Germany. La 407 est assemble  Rennes, moteur coul  Trmery, pneux goodyears, boite de vitesse de Valenciennes. Les brids font peut-tre quelques cartes lectroniques, pour 500, la belle affaire.
> Le caoutchouc de mes chaussures viendrait de Chine, tiens donc


Apparemment, tu ne sais pas trop ce que signifie "Made in ..."
Nos produits lectroniques sont "Made in France". Nous les concevons (Bureau d'tudes) et nous les fabriquons (CMS, implantation, soudure  la vague, contrle, test, toussa toussa...). Ce qui nous donne le droit au "Made in France".
Mais, TOUS les composants lectroniques viennent d'Asie. Pareil pour les circuits imprims (seules la partie de gravure est ralise en France - dans notre cas).
Ta 407 assemble  Rennes n'chappe pas  la rgle. C'est juste de l'assemblage. 
Quant au caoutchouc de tes godasses, a n'est pas impossible qu'il vienne d'Asie.

J'ai travaill pour une boite qui produit des vtements pour enfants. Tous les vtements taient estampills "Made in France". En fait, tout est fait  Tawan, le seul truc, c'est que on coud les boutons, des tiquettes, etc... en France, ce qui donne le droit au "Made in France".  ::aie::

----------


## ddoumeche

> Apparemment, tu ne sais pas trop ce que signifie "Made in ..."
> Nos produits lectroniques sont "Made in France". Nous les concevons (Bureau d'tudes) et nous les fabriquons (CMS, implantation, soudure  la vague, contrle, test, toussa toussa...). Ce qui nous donne le droit au "Made in France".
> Mais, TOUS les composants lectroniques viennent d'Asie. Pareil pour les circuits imprims (seules la partie de gravure est ralise en France - dans notre cas).
> Ta 407 assemble  Rennes n'chappe pas  la rgle. C'est juste de l'assemblage. 
> Quant au caoutchouc de tes godasses, a n'est pas impossible qu'il vienne d'Asie.
> 
> J'ai travaill pour une boite qui produit des vtements pour enfants. Tous les vtements taient estampills "Made in France". En fait, tout est fait  Tawan, le seul truc, c'est que on coud les boutons, des tiquettes, etc... en France, ce qui donne le droit au "Made in France".


Ce que tu ne sais pas est que l'industrie automobile fonctionne tout  fait diffremment du textile, et oblige ses fournisseurs  produire localement. Afin de faire du flux tendu, pour limiter les stocks, rpondre rapidement  la demande et au succs de tel ou tel modle, et surtout se faire livrer une srie de pices en urgence ... afin ne pas immobiliser la chane de montage.
A tel point que les constructeurs vont parfois chercher une partie des sries de pices (que je ne nommerais pas) en hlicoptre, tandis que le reste transite par la route. Pices tant ensuite installes sur le parking du constructeur, en sortie de la chane d'assemblage.
Evidemment c'est une gnralit, les constructeurs font parfois appels  des sous traitant trangers: boite de vitesse (BMW), moteur (Renault dans le cas de la Qashqai, fabriqu  Clon avec du bon acier fondu  Dunkerque ou Fos-Sur-mer). Mme si l'usine est  Sunderland en grande bretagne.

Il arrive effectivement que des lments viennent de Chine et soient estampills Made In France, pour des petites sries. Et les composants lectroniques viennent certainement de Taiwan ou de Core. Mais quelle en est la part dans un vhicule ?

Le cas de ton industrie textile est exact mais combien reprsente t-il dans le budget d'un mnage ? compar  l'immobilier par exemple, lui aussi made in France.




> D'ailleurs, si on m'autorisait  chasser le vegan d'extrme droite, je le ferais sans hsiter


Tant que tu le manges aprs, ce n'est pas immoral.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Ce que tu ne sais pas est que l'industrie automobile fonctionne tout  fait diffremment du textile, et oblige ses fournisseurs  produire localement.


Oui, enfin, faut relativiser. 



> Mais il est galement le premier constructeur  avoir reu le label  Origine France Garantie . Grce  sa situation gographique centrale, lusine TMMF de Valenciennes construit galement les Toyota Yaris destines au march amricain
> Cette mention garantit que le vhicule a t fabriqu, pour lessentiel, en France et que la moiti, au moins, de sa valeur y a t gnre. Autrement dit, les pices dtaches peuvent venir de ltranger, mais lassemblage est fait en France. Il faut comprendre dans ce label quaucune voiture nest 100% franaise, car certaines pices sont exclusivement disponibles  ltranger.





> Tant que tu le manges aprs, ce n'est pas immoral.


 ::mouarf::  Remarques, ils bouffent comme des vaches, a doit avoir gout de vache ! Un steack de Vgan au barbeuc !

----------


## ddoumeche

> Oui, enfin, faut relativiser.


L'origine "100% franaise" des Toyota aurait donc tendance  confirmer mes dires. Mme s'il vaut voir dans le dtail, et si les marges ne restent pas au pays.
Oui je sais que les 207 et autres petites citadines sont surtout fabriques en Espagne, et bientt en Slovaquie. Mais as-tu vu les charges pesant sur le cot du travail ?

L'intrt gnral, c'est :
 de prserver l'emploi en France donc de ne pas acheter d'oliennes danoises ou allemandes, un exemple parmi d'autres. de rduire la pollution atmosphriques des 3000 centrales charbons en europe qui provoquent soit-disant tant de dcs surtout en Bourgogne. de rouler en Gitane de construire les nouvelles oliennes gantes (Made in France) en lieu et place des voies sur berges parisiennes, ville des lumires. Avec des parkings gants entre chaque pour y recharger sa voiture lectrique (Telsa ?) s'il vous plait.
Vu que personne n'emprunte les pistes cyclables gantes, ce sera un progrs immense.

Sachant que les 3 premiers points sont ouverts  dbat

----------


## Jipt

> L'intrt gnral, c'est :
>  de prserver l'emploi en France donc de ne pas acheter d'oliennes danoises ou allemandes, un exemple parmi d'autres.


L'intrt gnral *avec une vision franco-franchouillarde*, une vision dano-danoise, une vision germano-allemande, etc., bref, des visions rtrogrades et compltement dpasses.





> J'ai travaill pour une boite qui produit des vtements pour enfants. Tous les vtements taient estampills "Made in France". En fait, tout est fait  Tawan, le seul truc, c'est que on coud les boutons, des tiquettes, etc... en France, ce qui donne le droit au "Made in France".


 ::mouarf::   ::ptdr::   ::mrgreen:: 

Mais qu'est-ce qu'on attend pour mettre en place un vrai gouvernement mondial ? 
Le fonctionnement conomique est dj compltement mondialis, alors qu'est-ce qu'on attend ?

Faut juste se dbarrasser des abrutis/corrompus/incapables/arrivistes/profiteurs qui nous gouvernent/exploitent/mprisent/empoisonnent/massacrent, etc.

Y en a marre !
Je veux descendre mais c'est pas possible, alors je signe.

----------


## foetus

[je n'ai jamais mis les pieds en Italie  ::oops:: ] mais apparemment les italiens sont les plus forts  ::whistle::  dans leurs ateliers de couture qui sont en trs grand nombre dans certaines villes (Florence par exemple), il y a une arme de chinois qui y travaillent : Made In Italy  ::mrgreen:: 

 Paris, dans certains magasins tu trouves des T-Shirts bariols en coton "Made In Italy" pour 15-20 uros alors qu'un Scotch & Soda "Made In XXX" c'est minimum 40 uros  ::aie::   ::aie::  : j'ai toujours trouv cela bizarre mais peut-tre pas tant que cela  ::whistle::

----------


## Ryu2000

> Mais qu'est-ce qu'on attend pour mettre en place un vrai gouvernement mondial ? 
> (...)
> Faut juste se dbarrasser des abrutis/corrompus/incapables/arrivistes/profiteurs qui nous gouvernent/exploitent/mprisent/empoisonnent/massacrent, etc.


L c'est une oxymore.
C'est contradictoire, plus le gouvernement sera grand plus il sera corrompu, dconnect de la ralit et loin du peuple.
C'est impossible de trouver des lois qui bnficient au plus grand nombre.

Ce ne sera positif que pour une super classe.

----------


## macslan

> L c'est une oxymore.
> C'est contradictoire, plus le gouvernement sera grand plus il sera corrompu, dconnect de la ralit et loin du peuple.
> C'est impossible de trouver des lois qui bnficient au plus grand nombre.
> 
> Ce ne sera positif que pour une super classe.


Ce qui est sr c'est qu'en Suisse il n'y a que 7 conseillers fdraux (ministres) pour lexcutif

Aprs d'un certain cot on peut dire qu'en Suisse le gouvernement est compos de 8.3 millions d'habitans

----------


## Jipt

> L c'est une oxymore.
> C'est contradictoire, plus le gouvernement sera grand plus il sera corrompu, dconnect de la ralit et loin du peuple.


*Un* ! C'est masculin. Tu commences mal, de bon matin de bonne semaine...

Et, non, ce n'est pas *un* oxymore, je n'utilise pas deux mots de sens opposs ("une douce violence"), c'est une simple constatation, un fait.

----------


## Ryu2000

Ok ce n'est pas un oxymore, mais c'est contradictoire.
Un gouvernement mondial ne ferait qu'amplifier le fait que nous sommes mal gouvern.
Les peuples n'auraient aucun moyen de se faire entendre.
Le gouvernement serait encore plus dconnect de la ralit et mprisant envers le peuple qu'il ne l'est aujourd'hui.

====
Edit :
Pour trouver un emploi, "je traverse la rue et je vous en trouve" : Europe 1 a vrifi le conseil de Macron



> C'est la dernire phrase polmique d'Emmanuel Macron. Samedi, lors des Journes europennes du patrimoine, le chef de l'tat a t interpell dans les jardins de l'lyse par un jeune diplm du secteur horticole, actuellement au chmage, affirmant que les employeurs auprs de qui il dposait son CV ne le rappelaient pas.
> 
> Rponse du prsident : "Il y a des tas de mtiers, il faut y aller ! Honntement, htels, cafs, restaurants, je traverse la rue, je vous en trouve. Ils veulent simplement des gens qui sont prts  travailler, avec les contraintes du mtier. Vous allez  Montparnasse, vous faites une rue avec tous les cafs et les restaurants, franchement, je suis sr qu'il y en a un sur deux qui recrute en ce moment."


Il est possible de trouver un job de serveur en tant trs motiv.

----------


## Jipt

> Un gouvernement mondial ne ferait qu'amplifier le fait que nous sommes mal gouverns.


D'accord, donc ce n'est pas une bonne ide, donc redescendons d'un niveau :
gouvernements par continents ? Pas sr que a soit mieux, et on va opposer les continents les uns contre les autres, pas glop...gouvernements par pays ? C'est ce qu'on a et on voit bien que a fonctionne trs mal.gouvernements par rgions ? On se rapproche du peuple mais ce n'est pas encore a.par dpartements ? Je connais des dpartements dont l'est n'a pas du tout les mmes proccupations que l'ouest.par villes, alors ? Pareil que ci-dessus.par quartiers ? Par rues ? Par immeubles ? Par tages ? Par appart' ?
Au bout du chemin c'est l'anarchie, la vraie, dans la pleine acceptation du sens originel du terme, moi je suis prt, mais les 7 milliards et quelques moins 2 (r0d et moi, les autres dclarez-vous,  ::mouarf:: ) de cette plante le sont-ils ?

----------


## Ryu2000

> D'accord, donc ce n'est pas une bonne ide, donc redescendons d'un niveau


 l'chelle de l'tat a marche pas mal (en tout cas beaucoup mieux qu'un gouvernement mondial...).
Aux USA il y a des lois qui concernent toute la nation, mais chaque tat peut avoir ses propres lois galement.
Mais bon les USA c'est "one nation", il y a un sentiment national, une histoire commune, etc.

L'UE c'est un peu la mme chose, mais a ne fonctionne pas du tout.
Une loi bnfique pour un pays ne l'est pas forcment pour les autres.
Les lois de l'UE sont bonnes pour les paradis fiscaux (Luxembourg, Pays-Bas, Irlande, Malte), mais pas pour la Grce par exemple.

La Suisse est bien, elle n'est pas dans l'UE, elle fait ce qu'elle veut.
Elle se porte mieux que les pays de l'UE...

Il faudrait que j'achte l'Atlas du Mondialisme de Pierre Hillard.
J'aime pas luniformalisation, le libre change et ce genre de chose.
C'est mieux d'avoir un gouvernement proche au cas o il faille ressortir la guillotine ^^

Pour moi un gouvernement mondial n'apporterait que du ngatif.

De toute faon tout va bien, on ne se rapproche pas d'un gouvernement mondial (a dpendra surtout du rsultat de la troisime guerre mondiale).
En tout cas l'UE est un peu en train de partir en morceau, cette structure est peut tre en train de vivre ses dernires annes.
C'est assez marrant de voir que l'UE produit du nationalisme, les peuples ragissent un petit peu.

En ce moment l'UE s'en prend  la Hongrie, ce n'est pas trs sympa...

----------


## fredinkan

> gouvernements par continents ? Pas sr que a soit mieux, et on va opposer les continents les uns contre les autres, pas glop...gouvernements par pays ? C'est ce qu'on a et on voit bien que a fonctionne trs mal.gouvernements par rgions ? On se rapproche du peuple mais ce n'est pas encore a.par dpartements ? Je connais des dpartements dont l'est n'a pas du tout les mmes proccupations que l'ouest.par villes, alors ? Pareil que ci-dessus.par quartiers ? Par rues ? Par immeubles ? Par tages ? Par appart' ?



C'est pour a qu'en rgle gnral les fdrations laissant assez de pouvoir aux niveaux infrieurs ne marchent pas si mal.
Le contre-exemple est bien videmment la russie qui, bien qu'elle soit une fdration, a centralis beaucoup de choses... On voit ce que a donne.

Par contre a ncessite plus d'organes de gouvernance. De tels organes devant tre mis en place pour viter la corruption. L, tu dois en mettre  tous les niveaux.

----------


## ymoreau

Sans aller chercher loin sur de l'anticipation politique on peut dj voir dans notre quotidien ce que a donne quand le trs haut de la hirarchie prend les dcisions et que les responsabilits ne sont pas ou trs peu dlgues  ::fleche::  des dcisions loignes de la ralit, avec des impacts pas du tout anticips (par les dcisionnaires, l'excutant lui le voit venir ds le dbut et mme parfois, prvient vainement).

Avoir une vue globale est importante, mais dcider en sachant de quoi on parle exactement l'est tout autant.

Ce que je n'aime pas dans la mondialisation c'est qu'elle ne prend pas toujours en compte les spcificits plus locales, et que vouloir appliquer les mmes solutions dans des contextes diffrents a foire souvent.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Ce que je n'aime pas dans la mondialisation c'est qu'elle ne prend pas toujours en compte les spcificits plus locales, et que vouloir appliquer les mmes solutions dans des contextes diffrents a foire souvent.


Il ne faut pas confondre mondialisation (change) et mondialisme (idologie).
La mondialisation c'est la route de la soie, le mondialisme c'est un gouvernement mondial.

----------


## Charvalos

> La Suisse est bien, elle n'est pas dans l'UE, elle fait ce qu'elle veut.
> Elle se porte mieux que les pays de l'UE...


Non, on ne fait pas ce que l'on veut. Tu ne le croiras peut-tre pas mais on n'a normment d'accord avec l'UE et mme certaines lois votes par l'UE sont reprises chez nous (par obligation ou non).

----------


## Ryu2000

> on n'a normment d'accord avec l'UE


Non mais a je le sais trs bien en attendant il y a une nuance entre tre membre de l'UE et partager des accords avec l'UE.
Le Royaume Uni va faire plein de traits avec l'UE. Il existe dj plein d'accords entre le Royaume Uni et les pays de l'UE.

En attendant, l'autre soir j'ai vu un extrait du journal TV de la RTS et il disait que le modle un peu nationaliste Suisse tait pris en exemple par plusieurs parti politique au sein de l'UE.

La Suisse a gard le contrle sur certaines choses qu'on a perdu (comme la monnaie par exemple).
Je trouve que a n'a pas de sens que des pays si diffrents partagent la mme monnaie...
Une monnaie ne peut pas tre adapt  la fois  l'Allemagne et  la Grce.
La Grce a besoin d'une monnaie plus faible que la monnaie de l'Allemagne.

----------


## fredinkan

> La Suisse a gard le contrle sur certaines choses qu'on a perdu (comme la monnaie par exemple).
> Je trouve que a n'a pas de sens que des pays si diffrents partagent la mme monnaie...
> Une monnaie ne peut pas tre adapt  la fois  l'Allemagne et  la Grce.
> La Grce a besoin d'une monnaie plus faible que la monnaie de l'Allemagne.


Encore une fois tu confond l'UE et la zone euro...
L'un peut trs bien aller sans l'autre.
Tu as plusieurs pays dans ce cas...

----------


## Ryu2000

Oui l'UE et la zone euro sont 2 choses diffrentes, mais bon il y quand mme des nations de l'UE qu'on force  entrer dans la zone euro. (en jaune sur la carte)
Zone euro

Et l'UE force d'autres choses...
tre membre de l'UE c'est ultra contraignant, tu perds beaucoup de contrles et de liberts.

Mais bon tout le monde veut garder l'euro et rester dans l'UE... La propagande est trop forte.  ::(:  (on promet la fin du monde en cas de sortie de l'UE)
L'UE, une contrainte pour 6 Franais sur 10

Bon cela dit, mme si une majorit de Franais tait pour une sortie de la zone euro ou de l'UE, a ne changerait rien, puisqu'il n'y a jamais de rfrendum.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Je trouve que a n'a pas de sens que des pays si diffrents partagent la mme monnaie...
> Une monnaie ne peut pas tre adapt  la fois  l'Allemagne et  la Grce.
> La Grce a besoin d'une monnaie plus faible que la monnaie de l'Allemagne.


On pourrait prendre le problme dans un autre sens, pour une conclusion trs diffrente.
Pourquoi les pays qui ont voulu adopt l'euro n'ont pas, pralablement, adapt leur lgislation, leur fiscalit, leur systme social  la nouvelle monnaie ? 
Pourquoi accus la monnaie et non pas les politiques menes dans chacun de ses pays ?
Et pourquoi, pour "amliorer" les situations des diffrents pays vouloir abandonner l'euro et voire mme l'UE, plutt que d'aller vers plus de transfert de pouvoirs vers l'UE ?




> Oui l'UE et la zone euro sont 2 choses diffrentes, mais bon il y quand mme des nations de l'UE qu'on force  entrer dans la zone euro. (en jaune sur la carte)


Bizarre, ta carte ! A aucun moment dans l'article, il n'est question de pays ayant t obligs n'entrer dans la zone euro, et je n'ai pu trouver aucun lien parlant de ce genre de chose. C'est mme, gnralement le contraire. Des pays souhaitant entrer dans la zone euro qui ne rpondent pas aux critres et qui sont donc refuss.




> tre membre de l'UE c'est ultra contraignant, tu perds beaucoup de contrles et de liberts.


Selon TA vision. Selon la mienne, il y a bien trop de liberts accordes aux tats membres, et encore trop de choses dont les tats ont la dcision et qu'il faudrait donner  l'UE.
Ensuite, pour que cela puisse se faire de la bonne manire, il est important que la constitution europenne soit plus dmocratique et que le parlement lu est plus de pouvoir, que la commission soit dissoute, et qu'un gouvernement fdral soit constitu. Mais, bon, on a le droit de rver.

----------


## macslan

> Oui l'UE et la zone euro sont 2 choses diffrentes, mais bon il y quand mme des nations de l'UE qu'on force  entrer dans la zone euro. (en jaune sur la carte)
> Zone euro
> 
> Et l'UE force d'autres choses...
> tre membre de l'UE c'est ultra contraignant, tu perds beaucoup de contrles et de liberts.
> 
> Mais bon tout le monde veut garder l'euro et rester dans l'UE... La propagande est trop forte.  (on promet la fin du monde en cas de sortie de l'UE)
> L'UE, une contrainte pour 6 Franais sur 10
> 
> Bon cela dit, mme si une majorit de Franais tait pour une sortie de la zone euro ou de l'UE, a ne changerait rien, puisqu'il n'y a jamais de rfrendum.


Et puis de toute faon chaque fois qu'il y a eu une monnaie unique  la place de plusieurs monnaies il y a des problmes

----------


## MiaowZedong

> Et puis de toute faon chaque fois qu'il y a eu une monnaie unique  la place de plusieurs monnaies il y a des problmes


C'est sr, on devrait revenir  la livre parisis, la livre tournois et toutes les autres bonnes vieilles monaies rgionales! La monaie unique pour tous le pays, c'est que des problmes  ::aie::

----------


## benjani13

Je me permet de mettre en pause ce qui va tre un dbat de douze pages sur faut il une monnaie commune ou non pour un point feuilleton Benalla. Mercredi sera diffus l'pisode le plus attendu de la saison 2, l'audition de Benalla par le Snat. La convocation de Benalla par le Snat n'a pas t de tout repos. 

*Acte 1*: Benalla a d'abord annonc ne pas vouloir se rendre au Snat. Le prsident de la commission, Philippe Bas, a rpondu en citant les rgles en vigueurs qu'une personne convoqus dans le cadre d'une commission d'enqute au parlement a le devoir de s'y rendre et qu'en cas de refus le prsident de la commission d'enqute peut faire appelle aux forces de l'ordre. Benalla a donc accept de se rendre au Snat, tout en jouant les victimes, ce pauvre monsieur  qui on menace d'envoyer les forces de l'ordre chez lui.

*Acte 2* : Benalla s'exprime dans la presse, il dvalorise le Snat qui pour lui n'a aucune lgitimit, traite Philippe Bas de "petit marquis". Il estime, sans tremble des genoux, que cette audition est une atteinte  la sparation des pouvoirs. 




> Ce sont des petites personnes. Qui nont aucun droit, et aucun respect pour la Rpublique franaise et la dmocratie. Il y a des gens qui se sentent au-dessus des lois, et qui les font pourtant. Et a, cest incomprhensible pour moi.


Source

L'hopital, la charit, m'voyez?

Son avocat plus tard dira qu'il tudie (avec d'autres personnes, qui?) les recours possible pour viter cette audition.
*
Acte 3* : Le prsident, le gouvernement, et la classe politique LREM s'en mle.
- Le prsident Macron appelle le prsident du Snat Grard Larcher pour recadrer la comission : Lien
- Christophe Castaner, en plein dlire, s'insurge contre une commission d'enqute qui voudrait s'arroger un droit de destitution du prsident : Lien
- La ministre de la justice Belloubet prend la dfense de Benalla : Lien
- Les snateurs LREM boycotteront l'audition de Benalla. Le snateur Alain Richard estime que l'audition de Benalla n'est pas utile, alors mme que c'est le personnage centrale de cette affaire et qu'au bout de 20 auditions on ne connait toujours pas son boulot au sein de l'Elyse : Lien
- Belloubet, bis repetita, dfend une nouvelle fois Benalla, elle en vient  argument sur le fait que Benalla aurait le droit de garder le silence durant l'audition :  Lien

Je suis sidr face  cette volont d'obstruer la commission d'enqute, et tout particulirement l'audition de Benalla. Aucun des arguments avancs ne tiennent. La commission du Snat est dans son rle est dans le plein respect du droit. La commission a prouv qu'elle savait parfaitement identifier ce qui rvle d'une instruction judiciaire en cours et donc de ne pas poser des questions dessus. En effet des personnes mises en examen dans le cadre de l'affaire Benalla ont dj t auditionnes par la commission d'enqute (par exemple dernirement Maxence Creusat qui est mis en examen pour avoir rcuprer et transmis et les vidos de surveillance montrant Benalla). Et tout c'est bien pass. Vincent Crasse sera auditionn juste aprs Benalla alors que lui aussi est mis en examen. trangement il n'y a eu aucune leve de bouclier autre que pour dfendre Benalla.

De quoi on ils si peur? Et pourquoi tre prt  montrer leur peur ainsi dans les mdias? De nombreuses personnes auditionns ont pourtant montr que la commission d'enqute, malgr toutes ses qualits, ne peut pas forcer quelqu'un  dire ce qu'il sait. De nombreux auditionns ont bott en touche, ont fait preuve de mauvaise foies, ont reports la responsabilit sur un autre, etc. Tout cela sent la panique. Mais est-ce qu'il y a rellement quelque chose  cacher ou sont il juste tellement blesss dans leur ego qu'un proche du prsident puisse tre interrog?

----------


## ddoumeche

> L'intrt gnral *avec une vision franco-franchouillarde*, une vision dano-danoise, une vision germano-allemande, etc., bref, des visions rtrogrades et compltement dpasses.


Les ouvriers danois cotisent-ils  la scurit sociale franaise, payent-ils la CSG, la taxe d'apprentissage, font-ils vivre une famille ici ? Cette petite vieille dont tu parlais lors de nos discussions sur les mares t'a t'elle manqu de respect pour que tu veuilles voler le pain de la bouche de ses petits enfants ?
N'eut-il pas t intelligent d'acheter ces oliennes .. auprs des constructeurs nationaux qui sont en faillite ? Vu que les danois font de mme. Sans que l'on sache pourquoi, vu que c'est une nergie d'avenir qui va sauver la plante. 

Voila des questions importantes  se poser, sinon c'est toi qui est has-been.




> Mais qu'est-ce qu'on attend pour mettre en place un vrai gouvernement mondial ?


Un gouvernement totalitaire mondial, que voila une bonne ide. Au moins les choses sont dites, c'est important d'tre franc.




> [je n'ai jamais mis les pieds en Italie ] mais apparemment les italiens sont les plus forts  dans leurs ateliers de couture qui sont en trs grand nombre dans certaines villes (Florence par exemple), il y a une arme de chinois qui y travaillent : Made In Italy 
> 
>  Paris, dans certains magasins tu trouves des T-Shirts bariols en coton "Made In Italy" pour 15-20 uros alors qu'un Scotch & Soda "Made In XXX" c'est minimum 40 uros   : j'ai toujours trouv cela bizarre mais peut-tre pas tant que cela


Le quartier du sentier  Paris employait des milliers de petites mains chinoises, je ne sais pas si c'est toujours le cas. Mais ils avaient sans doute la nationalit. Dans ton Scotch & Soda, tu payes la marque 25.

----------


## Jipt

> Mais, bon, on a le droit de rver.


*Juste* le droit de rver.




> -- snip --


Et pendant ce feuilleton qui tient tout le monde en haleine, des migrants se noient, l'Amazonie est un peu plus dvaste, et la quantit de pesticides rpandus (qu'on respire h 24) augmente...
Et quand ce feuilleton sera termin, on passera  un autre, des migrants continueront  se noyer, l'Amazonie  tre encore un peu plus dvaste, et la quantit de pesticides rpandus (qu'on respire h 24) augmente...




> Un gouvernement totalitaire mondial, que voila une bonne ide. Au moins les choses sont dites, c'est important d'tre franc.


totalitaire humanitaire

----------


## benjani13

> Et pendant ce feuilleton qui tient tout le monde en haleine, des migrants se noient, l'Amazonie est un peu plus dvaste, et la quantit de pesticides rpandus (qu'on respire h 24) augmente...
> Et quand ce feuilleton sera termin, on passera  un autre, des migrants continueront  se noyer, l'Amazonie  tre encore un peu plus dvaste, et la quantit de pesticides rpandus (qu'on respire h 24) augmente...


On peut suivre ce feuilleton et aussi s'intresser  d'autres sujets. En fait il faudrait le dire  l'envers. On peut s'intresser  d'autres sujets et suivre ce feuilleton. Car les personnes qui s'en foutent des autres sujets, bha, qu'il y ait feuilleton ou pas...

----------


## ddoumeche

> totalitaire humanitaire


Un "anarchiste" qui dfend un gouvernement mondial donc totalitaire par dfinition, tout cela au bnfice du pognon mondial. Quel concept post-moderne !

----------


## Jon Shannow

@ddoumeche : Pourquoi, selon toi, un gouvernement mondial ne peut-tre QUE totalitaire ?

----------


## Mat.M

> Tu ne comprends pas comment marche la dmocratie. Qui dcide quel groupe "dfend des intrts privs" et lesquels "dfendent l'intrt gnral"? Toi? Ma mre? Le Pape? En dmocratie, chacun est libre de constituer un groupe de pression, l'tat est sens trancher en faveur de l'intrt,  dfaut d'tre gnral, qui a gagn le plus de suffrages.


ce sont des questions trs pertinentes et le fait d'arbitrer a finit toujours par laisser des opposants et des mcontents de la dcision finale.
Bref pour faire clair dans ce que j'cris si le chef de l'Etat impose  tous les hommes de porter des caleons, ceux qui voudront porter un slip seront mcontents de cette arbitrage  ::aie:: 
Cependant  mon sens la dmocratie quasi parfaite c'est le systme politique qui respecte les aspirations du peuple souverain.
Toute la question est de savoir et de dfinir ce qui permet de rassembler les individus autour d'un ou de projets communs, oui la dfense de l'environnement peut tre un de ces projets.

----------


## el_slapper

> (.../...). Mais est-ce qu'il y a rellement quelque chose  cacher ou sont il juste tellement blesss dans leur ego qu'un proche du prsident puisse tre interrog?




Evidemment, pour les choses  cacher, je ne suis par dfinition pas en mesure d'aller vrifier, mais a ne me surprendrait pas.

Sur l'autre point, forcment. Ils ont tellement le melon que la moindre anicroche est interprte comme un scandaleuse attaque personnelle inqualifiable et injustifie. Je suis d'ailleurs d'accord sur "attaque personnelle", une bonne partie de l'opposition qui leur tape dessus le fait pour des raisons personnelles, ils s'en foutent de Benalla. Mais vu la situation, c'est justifi et a n'a rien de scandaleux.

Ils sont aussi blesss, je crois, parce qu'ils se croient vraiment parfaits, sans dfauts, prts  sauver le monde, et que la moindre anicroche fait du mal  l'image qu'ils ont d'eux mmes.

----------


## ddoumeche

> @ddoumeche : Pourquoi, selon toi, un gouvernement mondial ne peut-tre QUE totalitaire ?


Parce que toutes les idologies ayant eu pour but "d'unifier" le monde au court au XXme sicle taient totalitaires. Parce que la manire dont je marrie mes enfants, cultive mon jardin, organise ma famille ou mme mon modle de socit ne regarde aucunement un bureaucrate hors sols cosmopolite de New York, ou un apparatchik russe moscovite, qui se moquent de ces questions mais ne recherchent que le pouvoir et leur carrire.

De mme si les habitants du sous continent indien font dborder le Gange avec leur dchets, c'est inesthtique et tout ce qu'on voudra mais c'est leur problme, qui doit tre rsolu par la socit civile indienne. Ce n'est pas moi qui vais prcher l'assujettissement de New Dehli.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Parce que toutes les idologies ayant eu pour but "d'unifier" le monde au court au XXme sicle taient totalitaires.


Donc, parce que jusqu' maintenant, tout ce qui a t propos, ou fait, drivait vers le totalitarisme, il est de facto impossible d'imaginer une autre solution.  :8O: 
C'est tonnant, parce que pendant des sicles tout ce qui a t fait en Europe l'a t autour de la guerre entre pays, et pourtant au XXme sicle on a conu l'UE, ce qui a pacifi ce continent. Preuve que l'on peut dpasser les schmas historiques.




> Parce que la manire dont je marrie mes enfants, cultive mon jardin, organise ma famille ou mme mon modle de socit ne regarde aucunement un bureaucrate hors sols cosmopolite de New York, ou un apparatchik russe moscovite, qui se moquent de ces questions mais ne recherchent que le pouvoir et leur carrire.


Pourquoi, gouvernement mondial signifierait obligatoirement perte des cultures locales ? Le gouvernement mondial n'est pas, et ne doit pas, s'occuper de tout, mais uniquement de ce qui concerne l'ensemble du monde. Comme : combien on paie d'impts, l'enseignement (dans le sens que le gouvernement doit s'assurer que chaque enfant reoit un enseignement minimum), la sant (que chacun est un accs au soin), l'nergie, l'eau, la nourriture, ... 
Pour ce qui est des spcificits gographiques, chaque sous-division tatique devra dcider  son niveau, des rgles de vie.




> De mme si les habitants du sous continent indien font dborder le Gange avec leur dchets, c'est inesthtique et tout ce qu'on voudra mais c'est leur problme, qui doit tre rsolu par la socit civile indienne. Ce n'est pas moi qui vais prcher l'assujettissement de New Dehli.


Non, l, c'est diffrent, car la pollution du Gange gnre des problmes qui affectent le reste du monde. Et la gestion des dchets, doit-tre une gestion mondiale, car c'est un problme mondial.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Donc, parce que jusqu' maintenant, tout ce qui a t propos, ou fait, drivait vers le totalitarisme, il est de facto impossible d'imaginer une autre solution.


Ceux qui travaillent sur un gouvernement mondiale se base sur le travail de leur prdcesseurs.
Les gens qui parlent de gouvernement mondial sont des gens comme Jacques Attali ou George Soros, ce qui n'est pas trs rassurant...
C'est opaque comme truc, comme l'laboration du TAFTA  l'poque...
Gouvernement mondial - Les arguments contre

Les discussions sur le gouvernement mondial ne sont jamais public.
C'est toujours dans des runions du style Bilderberg ou dans des loges maonniques du style B'nai B'rith.
Aussi bien on organisera jamais un grand rfrendum mondial, ce sera forcment instaur de force.




> et pourtant au XXme sicle on a conu l'UE, ce qui a pacifi ce continent


lol  ::lol:: 
Rien ne prouve que l'UE ait quelque chose a voir avec le fait qu'il n'y ait pas de guerre en Europe (c'est quand mme le bordel en Ukraine, le pays est en train de moisir).
Au final les pays de l'Europe sont aller foutre la merde ailleurs ce qui est bien pire.




> Le gouvernement mondial n'est pas, et ne doit pas, s'occuper de tout, mais uniquement de ce qui concerne l'ensemble du monde. Comme : combien on paie d'impts, l'enseignement (dans le sens que le gouvernement doit s'assurer que chaque enfant reoit un enseignement minimum), la sant (que chacun est un accs au soin), l'nergie, l'eau, la nourriture, ...


Vous vivez sur quelle plante ?
tes-vous familier avec le concept de "ralit" ?

Le gouvernement mondial serait mis en place par des puissants et les puissants veulent exploiter la nature et les gens pour leur profit.
Un gouvernement mondial a rendrait tout le monde plus pauvre sauf une ultra classe...
a ne va pas niveler le niveau en prenant aux plus riches pour donner aux plus pauvres.

Et si on est totalement pragmatique, quelque part c'est une bonne chose que des pauvres tombent malade  cause du manque dhygine et de mal nutrition, car la terre est dj surpeupl.
Les occidentaux deviennent strile, mais il existe des peuples encore bien fertile.
En Occident, la qualit du sperme dcline dangereusement

----------


## ymoreau

> Le gouvernement mondial serait mis en place par des puissants et les puissants veulent exploiter la nature et les gens pour leur profit.
> Un gouvernement mondial a rendrait tout le monde plus pauvre sauf une ultra classe...
> a ne va pas niveler le niveau en prenant aux plus riches pour donner aux plus pauvres.


Je vais te rpondre avec ta propre rponse :



> Il ne faut pas confondre mondialisation (change) et mondialisme (idologie).
> La mondialisation c'est la route de la soie, le mondialisme c'est un gouvernement mondial.


Le gouvernement mondial s'occuperait des lois, de la paix et de la rgulation. Je ne dis pas qu'il serait dnu de travers et autres inconvnients, mais ces problmes que tu dcris sont lis au _march mondial_ pas au _gouvernement mondial_.
Parce que si tu parles d'exploitation c'est dj ce que font les multinationales, qui se placent mme parfois au dessus des gouvernements (ce qui serait plus compliqu avec un gouvernement mondial).

----------


## ddoumeche

> Donc, parce que jusqu' maintenant, tout ce qui a t propos, ou fait, drivait vers le totalitarisme, il est de facto impossible d'imaginer une autre solution.


La solution existe dj, c'est l'onu aussi imparfaite soit-elle. Un gouvernement mondial lu par qui ? par des pays dont la majorit est autoritaire ? cela donnerait un gouvernement autoritaire.
Sinon quoi, une table tournante constitue de la Suisse, de la Sude et des Emirats Arabes-Unis ? 




> C'est tonnant, parce que pendant des sicles tout ce qui a t fait en Europe l'a t autour de la guerre entre pays, et pourtant au XXme sicle on a conu l'UE, ce qui a pacifi ce continent. Preuve que l'on peut dpasser les schmas historiques.


On en a dj parl, je ne vois pas en quoi l'UE qui n'existe que depuis 25 ans a apport la paix en Europe, qui a d'ailleurs connu deux gros conflits depuis sa cration. On est toujours dans le cadre des schmas historiques.




> Pourquoi, gouvernement mondial signifierait obligatoirement perte des cultures locales ? Le gouvernement mondial n'est pas, et ne doit pas, s'occuper de tout, mais uniquement de ce qui concerne l'ensemble du monde. Comme : combien on paie d'impts, l'enseignement (dans le sens que le gouvernement doit s'assurer que chaque enfant reoit un enseignement minimum), la sant (que chacun est un accs au soin), l'nergie, l'eau, la nourriture, ... 
> Pour ce qui est des spcificits gographiques, chaque sous-division tatique devra dcider  son niveau, des rgles de vie.


Je ne veux pas payer d'impts pour payer des bureaucrates New Yorkais ou Bruxellois  me dire qu'il ne peut y avoir de dmocraties en dehors des traits, je ne veux pas d'enseignement minimaliste pour mes enfants, je veux le meilleur enseignement du monde. Tout comme les suisses ne veulent certainement pas d'une cole de "crtins"  la franaise, tout comme je ne veux pas d'un systme de sant  la canadienne.
Les africains veulent de l'eau potable ? pourquoi leurs autocrates ne dveloppent-ils pas les infrastructures de distribution d'eau potable ?

Tu penses qu'un gouvernement mondial transformerait le monde entier en une immense Duba, je pense plutt que ce serait un immense paradis socialiste  la cubaine. Et malthusien avec cela.




> Non, l, c'est diffrent, car la pollution du Gange gnre des problmes qui affectent le reste du monde. Et la gestion des dchets, doit-tre une gestion mondiale, car c'est un problme mondial.


Pas du tout, nos problmatiques de dchets ne sont pas les mmes que ceux des pays en voie de dveloppement.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Ceux qui travaillent sur un gouvernement mondiale se base sur le travail de leur prdcesseurs.


Et, c'est plutt bien, non, d'tudier ce qui a foir prcdemment, pour viter de refaire les mmes conneries.




> Les gens qui parlent de gouvernement mondial sont des gens comme Jacques Attali ou George Soros, ce qui n'est pas trs rassurant...


Je ne m'appelle ni J. Attali, ni G. Soros.



> C'est opaque comme truc, comme l'laboration du TAFTA  l'poque...


Mais c'est aux peuples de prendre les rnes de leurs histoires. On a tout le matriel  notre porte. C'est juste une question de volont. Un mouvement populaire de 3% de la population suffirait pour faire changer les choses. Je pense que les peuples y arriveront. Car, en histoire, c'est toujours le nombre qui a gagn.




> Rien ne prouve que l'UE ait quelque chose a voir avec le fait qu'il n'y ait pas de guerre en Europe (c'est quand mme le bordel en Ukraine, le pays est en train de moisir).


Que je sache, l'Ukraine n'est pas dans l'UE, et c'est un pays hors UE (la Russie) qui a mis le boxxon en Ukraine.



> Au final les pays de l'Europe sont aller foutre la merde ailleurs ce qui est bien pire.


T'as des exemples ?




> Vous vivez sur quelle plante ?
> tes-vous familier avec le concept de "ralit" ?


Et ? Quel rapport ?

----------


## benjani13

> On en a dj parl, je ne vois pas en quoi l'UE qui n'existe que depuis 25 ans a apport la paix en Europe, qui a d'ailleurs connu deux gros conflits depuis sa cration. On est toujours dans le cadre des schmas historiques.


L'impact je pense est dans les nouvelles gnrations. Je ne sais pas ton ge, perso j'ai moins de 30 ans, et je suis n europen (au sens de l'UE). Je ne sais pas si sans l'UE se serait diffrent, mais aujourd'hui je me sens europen, dans le sens ou je ne me sens pas moins proche d'un allemand, un italien, un sudois, etc, que d'un franais. Peut tre est-ce plus d  internet qu' l'UE, reste tout de mme que l'UE donne un sentiment de destin communs entre tous les peuples. Je n'ai pas connu les frontires ferms, j'ai toujours pu passer dans les pays frontaliers sans mme y rflchir. Tout cela joue je pense  crer une certaine unit des peuples (et je ne pense pas que a mette  mal les cultures nationales), et  la cration (ou la prise de conscience) d'un destin commun qui est peut tre le point cl pour que des gens arrtent de se foutre sur la gueule.

Concernant le "gouvernement mondiale" je n'y crois pas et je n'en veux pas. Ce n'est pas en ajoutant des chelons que a marche. On voit bien dj au niveau europen l'opacit des dcisions, alors au niveau mondiale... Il faut d'autres formes de cooprations, l'ONU en ait une, la diplomatie en est une autre (via les embassades), d'autres formes restent  inventer.

----------


## fredoche

> Au bout du chemin c'est l'anarchie, la vraie, dans la pleine acceptation du sens originel du terme, moi je suis prt, mais les 7 milliards et quelques moins 2 (r0d et moi, les autres dclarez-vous, ) de cette plante le sont-ils ?


J'en suis ! 

Maitre de ma petite culotte, a a me plait  ::mrgreen:: 

Et mme que je m'autorise  ne pas en mettre tiens...

----------


## fredoche

> L'impact je pense est dans les nouvelles gnrations. Je ne sais pas ton ge, perso j'ai moins de 30 ans, et je suis n europen (au sens de l'UE). Je ne sais pas si sans l'UE se serait diffrent, mais aujourd'hui je me sens europen, dans le sens ou je ne me sens pas moins proche d'un allemand, un italien, un sudois, etc, que d'un franais. Peut tre est-ce plus d  internet qu' l'UE, reste tout de mme que l'UE donne un sentiment de destin communs entre tous les peuples. Je n'ai pas connu les frontires ferms, j'ai toujours pu passer dans les pays frontaliers sans mme y rflchir. Tout cela joue je pense  crer une certaine unit des peuples (et je ne pense pas que a mette  mal les cultures nationales), et  la cration (ou la prise de conscience) d'un destin commun qui est peut tre le point cl pour que des gens arrtent de se foutre sur la gueule.
> 
> Concernant le "gouvernement mondiale" je n'y crois pas et je n'en veux pas. Ce n'est pas en ajoutant des chelons que a marche. On voit bien dj au niveau europen l'opacit des dcisions, alors au niveau mondiale... Il faut d'autres formes de cooprations, l'ONU en ait une, la diplomatie en est une autre (via les embrassades), d'autres formes restent  inventer.


Trs intressant ton feuilleton Benalla merci

J'aime beaucoup ce que tu dis cependant je ne pense pas que ce soit partag par beaucoup de concitoyens, au contraire. Et aujourd'hui beaucoup jouent  exacerber des sentiments contraires  cela, la dfiance de l'autre, de l'tranger, de l'UE.

Moi j'ai 47 ans, j'ai pass des frontires avec un passeport ou une CI, j'avais 21 ans en 1992, application du trait de Maastricht, et pour moi l'UE tait un beau rve,  cette poque.

Je trouve trs dommage que l'UE ne contribue pas au rapprochement des peuples,  l'attnuation des diffrences car nous sommes tous trs proches en ralit et nous avons en fait trs peu de diffrences. Nos histoires  l'chelle ne serait-ce que de l'histoire crite, sont trs communes.
Et quand on croise les gens, quand on voyage, nous ne sommes pas si diffrents, bien au contraire. D'ailleurs nous sommes tous issus de croisements, y compris ces btards de rgnants de toutes les couronnes.
Et je hais tous ces extrmistes de droite qui naissent aujourd'hui, ces forces de haine me dgoutent et me rvoltent.

Mais de l'UE, pour le rapprochement des peuples, je n'ai gure vu que Erasmus y contribuer. Le reste c'est de la basse politique entre des gens tous avides de pouvoir et peu soucieux du bien commun. Quel dommage...

----------


## ABCIWEB

> Le gouvernement mondial n'est pas, et ne doit pas, s'occuper de tout, mais uniquement de ce qui concerne l'ensemble du monde. Comme : combien on paie d'impts, l'enseignement (dans le sens que le gouvernement doit s'assurer que chaque enfant reoit un enseignement minimum), la sant (que chacun est un accs au soin), l'nergie, l'eau, la nourriture, ... 
> Pour ce qui est des spcificits gographiques, chaque sous-division tatique devra dcider  son niveau, des rgles de vie.


L'ide peut tre intressante, mais en tant qu'idal lointain. Il faudrait pralablement trouver un modle conomique satisfaisant pour tout le monde, et macron/merkel s'appliquent  faire le contraire, coute que coute, malgr tous les avertissements en provenance des tats unis (Trump lu pour lutter contre la mondialisation sauvage), et des pays europens eux-mme avec une monte quasi gnrale du nationalisme et pire encore du racisme, engendrs par l'augmentation gnral de la prcarit bien plus que par l'augmentation relle du nombre de migrants. 
Pour l'instant aucune condition n'est runie pour faire autre chose que des organisations ou des institutions comme l'ONU ou le FMI. Bref c'est  mon avis des spculations hors sol, et sans grand intrt tellement la route est longue, et nous devons d'abord regarder o nous marchons avant de fixer un horizon lointain.

En attendant macron fait toujours son petit marquis mprisant en stigmatisant un horticulteur au chmage qui pourrait selon lui, trouver facilement du travail dans le btiment ou dans l'htellerie-restauration en traversant simplement la rue. Toujours ce mme mpris pour les choix des gens en mme temps que pour les professionnels de l'hotellerie-restauration et du btiment qu'il considre comme des mtiers ne demandant aucune qualification.
Et Castaner d'essayer de sauver son boss en parlant de questions d'orientation, et en citant toujours les 300 000 offres d'emploi non pourvues comme une rengaine. Encore des lments de langage car mme une orientation optimise au service de la demande ne changerait rien au problme de fond  puisqu'il y a aujourd'hui plus de  6 000 000 de personnes au chmage, soit un rapport de 1 offre non pourvue pour 20 demandes d'emploi.

Macron stigmatise les chmeurs pour viter de s'attaquer aux problmes rels causs par les rvolutions techniques successives qui demanderaient une rorganisation profonde du monde du travail et des rmunrations (par exemple, prendre en compte des activits non salaries notamment celles d'intrt public, diminuer le temps de travail, etc.). Au lieu de cela, il fait l'inverse et prne la prcarit comme mode de vie et traite de faignants ceux qui ne trouvent pas de travail de mme que ceux qui se sont fait licencis. 
Ce bourrage de crne sans cesse rpt lui permet de prparer un durcissement des allocations chmage (pourtant payes par les salaris et les entreprises) pour mettre un maximum de pression sur ceux qui ont un emploi ou ceux qui en cherche et les convaincre qu'il vaut mieux accepter tous les sacrifices plutt que de se retrouver chmeur, paria de la socit, sans droits ni revenus suffisants pour simplement subsister.

Son unique projet clairement affich est d'enrichir sa caste en assimilant tous les autres  de simples bouche-trou corvables  merci. C'est ce qu'il clame tous les jours dans ses changes avec la population : oubliez vos aspirations, vos envies, votre famille, vous n'tes rien et ne mritez rien d'autre que de boucher des petits trous. Quel projet d'avenir !

Macron ou Thnardier, mme combat, mme vision d'avenir, mme hauteur de vue, et les mmes ides crasseuses pour satisfaire l'avidit et les intrts de quelques uns. Mais cela commence  se savoir puisque  seuls 19% des franais approuvent sa politique aujourd'hui, soit un niveau historiquement bas  l'image de la bassesse de sa mprisante majest,  encore plus bas qu'Hollande qui tait  23%  la mme priode de son mandat. 

La suprme mdiocrit de Macron donne mme  Hollande l'espoir de revenir sur le premier plan politique, puisqu'il se montre de plus en plus.



> "C'est bien qu'il y ait des produits qui soient proposs au moment des visites des Journes du patrimoine. Aprs, chacun met ce qu'il veut sur l'assiette, ce qui compte, c'est ce qu'il y a dans l'assiette  un moment ou  un autre"


Qui aurait cru qu'Hollande revienne aussi vite dans les mdias ? Malheureusement, lui seul et les ultra riches peuvent dire avec certitude "merci Macron".

----------


## Jipt

> J'en suis !


Et de trois !  ::ccool:: 

Stop, donc. Les autres tant pis pour vous, vous pouvez retourner  la maison car, si l'on en croit Brassens, un groupe d'anars, s'il sont plus de trois, a se transforme en bande de c0ns (de mmoire, mais c'est l'ide).

Bon, a vous laisse du temps pour lire et relire _Ravage_ de Barjavel, puis s'entraner au pilotage de drones car, pour mettre en place un gouvernement mondial respectueux des humains, une seule solution ( la _Ravage_) : une balle entre les deux yeux aux "puissants" qui voudraient maintenir (d'abord) ou remettre en place (ensuite) ce systme fodal qui ne mrite que de disparatre.
Oui, j'ai bien dit "mdival", malgr les iphones et les bagnoles lectriques : aprs tout, les pes de 10 kg devaient tre  la pointe de la technologie, en l'an 1000.

Donc avec des drones bien pilots, on devrait pouvoir les choper facilement lors de dfils, inaugurations, etc.
 ceux qui pensent que je pte un plomb, je dirai qu'il s'agit simplement de lgitime dfense contre l'empoisonnement gnralis que nous subissons jour aprs jour depuis 50 ans maintenant -- a fait 18 000 jours que je respire leurs merdes : j'en ai marre et j'en peux plus !

Gouvernement mondial n'implique pas qu'il me faille tendre l'autre joue  celui qui veut m'en marquer une au fer rouge : il va se prendre un pain, il va comprendre sa douleur et son erreur, ah mais !

Et  ceux qui ne comprennent pas (ou ne veulent pas comprendre) que les dchets du Gange vont se retrouver,  terme, dans nos assiettes, ben on va les envoyer l-bas pour qu'ils commencent  nettoyer, aprs tout, ils pensent que ce n'est pas nocif, alors bon, qu'ils se rendent utiles.

----------


## fredoche

C'est fou a tu me ramnes  un bouquin que j'ai lu  mon adolescence, dans la foule de la "nuit des temps". Sacr auteur ce mec

Mon tonton, minent syndicaliste CGT, de terrain lui, qui fait encore toutes les manifs et les piquets de grve de son secteur, me disait depuis tout petit, qu'il fallait tous les passer  la sulfateuse. Je crois que a a t ma premire religion. Parfois j'en aurai furieusement envie, mais c'est comme la mauvaise herbe, a repousse toujours.

ABCIWEB, j'ai pens comme toi en lisant a ici, ce mec crache sur tout ce qui vit. Il est le mpris de classe incarn. Je voudrais bien le voir faire le clown  servir des cafs ou prparer des bavettes  l'chalote pendant ne serait-ce qu'un jour, dans son Montmartre d'oprette, pour qu'il se rende compte de la profondeur de son ignorance du monde.

Ces gens l gagnent de la divisions des forces contraires, mais lui pourrait en fin de compte faire l'unanimit contre lui.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Le gouvernement mondial s'occuperait des lois, de la paix et de la rgulation.


Le gouvernement mondial ce sera un truc mondialiste.
Il n'y a qu'a voir qui le promeut aujourd'hui...




> Parce que si tu parles d'exploitation c'est dj ce que font les multinationales, qui se placent mme parfois au dessus des gouvernements (ce qui serait plus compliqu avec un gouvernement mondial).


Je pense que ce sera justement l'inverse, les grosses entreprises auront un pouvoir encore plus fort avec un gouvernement mondial.

Vous tes trop utopiste, votre scnario n'est pas raliste, les puissants et les riches ne vont rien faire pour protger les peuples, ils veulent juste protger leur pouvoir...
Un gouvernement mondial c'est la mise en esclavage de l'humanit, c'est 1984.
Le gouvernement mondial c'est le pouvoir aux banquiers. (ce qui est dj pas mal le cas)

Pour le mettre en place il faut qu'une super puissance l'impose, le scnario d'Attali c'est qu'aprs la guerre mondiale le gagnant dise "On va tous se mettre ensemble pour viter une 4ime guerre".
Donc ce serait instaur soit par la Russie soit par les USA, vous croyez que a va tre exactement le mme rsultat ?




> Et, c'est plutt bien, non, d'tudier ce qui a foir prcdemment, pour viter de refaire les mmes conneries.


Faites des recherches parce que dans l'histoire ceux qui bossent sur un projet de gouvernement mondial ne sont pas trs cool...
C'est opaque, a ne concerne pas le grand public.




> Je ne m'appelle ni J. Attali, ni G. Soros.


Oui, vous ne reprsentez rien, vous n'avez aucun pouvoir, aucun poids, vous ne pouvez que subir.
Alors qu'eux agissent, Attali a quasiment mis Macron au pouvoir.
Est-ce que vous pouvez faire la mme chose ?
Soros donne des milliards  des ONG, est-ce que vous pouvez faire la mme chose ?

Les puissants s'en foutent du peuple, votre avis ne compte pas.
La vraie dmocratie n'existe pas.
Ce n'est qu'un thtre.
On essaie de nous faire croire  une alternance gauche / droite mais dans la pratique c'est toujours la mme chose.




> Un mouvement populaire de 3% de la population suffirait pour faire changer les choses.


 ::mouarf::  lol
Il y a avait beaucoup plus de 3% des citoyens union europens qui taient contre le CETA et ils n'ont rien pu faire.
Faut arrter de croire que le peuple peut changer les choses...




> Que je sache, l'Ukraine n'est pas dans l'UE, et c'est un pays hors UE (la Russie) qui a mis le boxxon en Ukraine.


Ou c'est l'UE qui a foutu la merde, selon comment on regarde.
L'UE a fait en sorte que l'Ukraine ne se rapproche pas de la Russie, elle a form, arm, financ des terroristes exactement comme en Syrie...




> T'as des exemples ?


Ukraine, Syrie, Libye, etc.
Il suffit de suivre BHL le semeur de guerre.




> Et ? Quel rapport ?


Vous vivez dans le monde des bisounours.
Dans la ralit rien de positif n'arrive.
Le vrai pouvoir est dtenu par les riches, ils peuvent tout influencer.

===
Le but de l'UE c'est d'aider les multinationales  ne pas payer d'impts.
Ce n'est pas de rapprocher les peuples, viter les guerres ou quoi que ce soit de ce genre.

----------


## Jipt

> C'est fou a tu me ramnes  *un bouquin* que j'ai lu  mon adolescence, dans la foule de la "nuit des temps". Sacr auteur ce mec


 :8-): 
Relis-le, il n'a pas pris une ride alors qu'il a pourtant 75 ans au compteur !
Y a qu'un truc pnible et lourdingue, peut-tre fait exprs ?, c'est le monologue du dictateur, vers le milieu du dbut -- y a qu' le zapper, suffit de regarder autour de nous avec les yeux "_merveills_" (Castaneda ? Suis plus trs sr) et on comprend ce qu'il veut dire.




> [...] mais c'est comme la mauvaise herbe, a repousse toujours.


 ::ptdr:: 
Mais on a le choix, comme au jardin : ne rien faire et on sera vite envahi par chiendent et liseron, ou alors, une fois par mois faut s'y atteler attentivement, auquel cas on arrivera  faire pousser tomates, fraises, etc.
Dans la vie faut savoir ce qu'on veut, ah mais !  ::mrgreen::

----------


## macslan

> La vraie dmocratie n'existe pas.


cough cough la Suisse

----------


## Jipt

> Faites des recherches parce que dans l'histoire ceux qui bossent sur un projet de gouvernement mondial ne sont pas trs cool...
> C'est opaque, a ne concerne pas le grand public.


Des fois a aurait presque pu fonctionner (Gandhi), il aurait suffi que ses ides se rpandent, mais bien sr les grands hommes se font toujours dgommer, preuve qu'ils ont raison (Martin Luther King).





> Oui, vous ne reprsentez rien, vous n'avez aucun pouvoir, aucun poids, vous ne pouvez que subir.
> Alors qu'eux agissent, Attali a quasiment mis Macron au pouvoir.


C'est vrai qu'il a bourr les urnes avec ses bulletins de votes imprims par millions...





> Vous vivez dans le monde des bisounours.
> Dans la ralit rien de positif n'arrive.
> Le vrai pouvoir est dtenu par les riches, ils peuvent tout influencer.


Jusqu' ce qu'une goutte d'eau fasse dborder le vase, et parfois d'une manire cool (rvolution des illets au Portugal, par ex. Dommage qu'ils se soient arrts  leur frontire).

----------


## Jon Shannow

Ryu,  ce stade d'optimisme, je ne peux que te conseiller une chose :

----------


## ymoreau

> Le but de l'UE c'est d'aider les multinationales  ne pas payer d'impts.
> Ce n'est pas de rapprocher les peuples, viter les guerres ou quoi que ce soit de ce genre.


*LE* but ? Si on vit chez les bisounours toi tu vis dans un mauvais blockbuster de super hros. Dans la vraie vie ya pas les gentils d'un ct et les mchants de l'autre, avec UN but de mchants et UN but d'arrter les mchants.
L'UE fait des choses contestables et d'autres choses positives (qui oui, rapprochent les peuples, les frontires, la monnaie unique, le roaming plus rcemment, tout a permet d'aller rencontrer nos voisins comme si on changeait de dpartement franais).

----------


## Ryu2000

> C'est vrai qu'il a bourr les urnes avec ses bulletins de votes imprims par millions...


Les gens votent pour celui que les mdias leur dise de voter (sauf dans le cas de Trump).
Les mdias taient pro Sarkozy en 2007, pro Hollande en 2012, pro Macron en 2017.
Il n'y a pas eu de surprise (pas en comme en 2002).

Philippe de Villiers l'explique,  un moment il a pay des instituts de sondage et a a boost sa campagne.
Jacques Attali est trs influent, il a tout un rseau.
Jacques Attali ne "croit pas s'tre tromp" en prsentant Macron  Hollande
Macron doit galement beaucoup  Patrick Drahi et l c'est plus clair puisqu'il possde des mdias.




> Jusqu' ce qu'une goutte d'eau fasse dborder le vase


C'est bien que le peuple se soulve mais il faut aussi que l'arme suive le peuple.
Sinon le gouvernement envoie l'arme contre le peuple et c'est fini...
Du coup le gouvernement a plac des soumis en haut de la hirarchie militaire.




> cough cough la Suisse


Ouais chez eux c'est beaucoup mieux que chez nous...




> L'UE fait des choses contestables et d'autres choses positives (qui oui, rapprochent les peuples, les frontires, la monnaie unique, le roaming plus rcemment, tout a permet d'aller rencontrer nos voisins comme si on changeait de dpartement franais).


Ouais ok grce  Schengen il est facile de passer des frontires, c'est lger comme argument.
Moi perso j'en ai un peu rien  foutre, je ne voyage pas beaucoup...
Et de toute faon a ne doit pas tre si difficile de faire les papiers pour aller en vacances quelque part... (bon peut tre un peu pour USA, Japon, Australie, Russie)

Je vois plus d'inconvnients  tre dans l'UE que d'avantages.




> Dans la vraie vie ya pas les gentils d'un ct et les mchants de l'autre


Ok, mais les riches ont le pouvoir et ils protgent leur intrt qui diffrent de lintrt du peuple.
Il y a du lobbying, donc des entreprises qui corrompent des ministres, ou des dputs, ou des snateurs ou je sais pas quoi,  faire des choses qui peuvent tre contraire  lintrt du peuple.
Comme quand le gouvernement lgalise des produits dangereux, pour qu'une entreprise puisse faire des profits.

====
Bref, pour en revenir  Macron j'ai vu un titre drle une fois :
Les snateurs prvoient-ils secrtement de destituer Emmanuel Macron ?
Je pense que Macron va finir ses 5 ans, 2022 c'est pas si loin.

Chaque prsident avait un service du type d'Alexandre Benalla, mais avec Macron a a prit une dimension gigantesque.

Pour trouver un emploi, "je traverse la rue et je vous en trouve" : Europe 1 a vrifi le conseil de Macron
En gros Macron dit "Peu importe votre formation, il y a toujours du travail dans la restauration".

Parfois c'est prcaire comme job.
Aux USA ils utilisent souvent a pour faire croire que le chmage diminue.

----------


## Jipt

> tout a permet d'aller rencontrer nos voisins *comme si on changeait de dpartement* franais.


+ 1 !

tape suivante : tendre le processus  l'ensemble de la plante et hop ! On pourra enfin se balader partout, comme un loup ou comme un ours ou comme un cerf ou comme au choix, mais sans plus ces contraintes imbciles et rtrogrades que sont les frontires, ddaigneusement ignores par les animaux, qui ont pourtant une forte notion du territoire.

a n'empchera pas les gens vivant dans des pays de montagnes d'avoir des caractres rudes et bien tremps quand ceux qui vivent au bord de plages de cartes postales sont plutt cool et dtendus, mais on pourra enfin visiter tout a.

----------


## macslan

> + 1 !
> 
> tape suivante : tendre le processus  l'ensemble de la plante et hop ! On pourra enfin se balader partout, comme un loup ou comme un ours ou comme un cerf ou comme au choix, mais sans plus ces contraintes imbciles et rtrogrades que sont les frontires, ddaigneusement ignores par les animaux, qui ont pourtant une forte notion du territoire.
> 
> a n'empchera pas les gens vivant dans des pays de montagnes d'avoir des caractres rudes et bien tremps quand ceux qui vivent au bord de plages de cartes postales sont plutt cool et dtendus, mais on pourra enfin visiter tout a.


Et a nempchera pas ce genre de clich  la con

----------


## Jipt

> Et a nempchera pas ce genre de clich  la con


C'est parce que t'as boug en prenant la photo.
Dtends-toi, dtends-toi et respire calmement, tu vas voir, a va passer...

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Et a nempchera pas ce genre de clich  la con


Attention ! Caractre rude et bien tremp ne signifie pas que les gens ne sont pas accueillants et agrables.
Je prfre, pour ma part, les gens de montagne que les gens des bords de mer (ayant vcu en Vende, je peux vous dire que les vendens, accueillent trs bien votre porte-monnaie, mais si vous pouviez le laisser sur la plage et vous cassez, a leur irait encore mieux ...  ::ptdr:: )
Le cot cool des bords de mer est assez hypocrite.  :8-):

----------


## Ryu2000

> tape suivante : tendre le processus  l'ensemble de la plante et hop !


Ce dlire cosmopolite me rend malade  ::vomi:: 
On subit dj assez d'immigration illgale comme a...

L'UE est une anomalie, il n'y a que dans ce truc qu'il n'y a pas de frontire.
Mais heureusement le monde ne se dirige pas dans le sens des frontires ouverte, quand on voit que les USA rnovent leur barrires et font une analyse profonde des personnes qui entrent sur leur territoire.  ::P:  ::zoubi::  :;):

----------


## Jon Shannow

> On subit dj assez d'immigration illgale comme a...


Justement, avec un gouvernement mondial, plus de frontires, et donc, plus d'immigration (illgale ou pas), on vit tous sur la mme plante. En quoi le fait d'tre n  un endroit, devrait t'obliger  vivre, et rester jusqu' ce que mort s'en suive, dans ce mme endroit. 
La plante n'appartient  personne !

----------


## ymoreau

> tape suivante : tendre le processus  l'ensemble de la plante et hop ! On pourra enfin se balader partout


Comme je l'ai dit, c'est jamais tout noir tout blanc. Et tant qu'il y aura des diffrences de richesses entre les pays il y aura aussi des inconvnients  cette ouverture.

----------


## macslan

> Justement, avec un gouvernement mondial, plus de frontires, et donc, plus d'immigration (illgale ou pas), on vit tous sur la mme plante. En quoi le fait d'tre n  un endroit, devrait t'obliger  vivre, et rester jusqu' ce que mort s'en suive, dans ce mme endroit. 
> La plante n'appartient  personne !


mais tu sais il veut retourner  l'poque ou l'heure tait fix par la ville et que tu va dans la ville  cot c'est dj un pays etrang

----------


## ymoreau

> L'UE est une anomalie, il n'y a que dans ce truc qu'il n'y a pas de frontire.
> Mais heureusement le monde ne se dirige pas dans le sens des frontires ouverte, quand on voit que les USA rnovent leur barrires et font une analyse profonde des personnes qui entrent sur leur territoire.


Par contre, bizarrement au sein des USA il n'y a pas de contrles entre les tats si ? Un peu comme ...les tats de l'UE en fait ?
Tu ralises les aberrations et les raccourcis que tu fais ?

----------


## macslan

> Par contre, bizarrement au sein des USA il n'y a pas de contrles entre les tats si ? Un peu comme ...les tats de l'UE en fait ?
> Tu ralises les aberrations et les raccourcis que tu fais ?


Et comme les cantons de la Suisse

----------


## Ryu2000

> En quoi le fait d'tre n  un endroit, devrait t'obliger  vivre, et rester jusqu' ce que mort s'en suive, dans ce mme endroit.


Un tat c'est comme une maison pour entrer il faut qu'on t'acceptes, tu ne peux pas entrer dans la maison des gens, fouiller dans leur placard et casser leur jarre.

Si des gens dtestent la France, ou compte faire de la merde, il ne faut pas laisser entrer.
Vous tes dconnect de la ralit, un monde sans frontire ne pourrait pas exister.
Les nations c'est important pour l'crasante majorit des humains sur terre.

Caution on Twitter urged as tourists barred from US



> Before his trip, Leigh Van Bryan wrote that he was going to "destroy America".
> 
> He insisted he was referring to simply having a good time - but was sent home.





> Par contre, bizarrement au sein des USA il n'y a pas de contrles entre les tats si ? Un peu comme ...les tats de l'UE en fait ?


Les USA et l'UE ne sont pas comparable.
Les USA ont *une histoire commune, une langue commune, une culture commune* (un gnocide et l'esclavage a soude).
Les USA c'est *One Nation*.

L'UE c'est 28 nations.
Il y a eu plein de guerres entre pays de l'UE.
Et on a pas d'hros en commun.

Le sentiment union europen n'existera jamais.
Mme si l'UE survivait pendant des sicles.
De toute faon rien n'est fait pour rapprocher les peuples union europen.

----------


## Jipt

> Et tant qu'il y aura des diffrences de richesses entre les pays il y aura aussi des inconvnients  cette ouverture.


Je vois bien ce que tu veux dire, c'est un peu comme la diffrence entre Nice sur la Cte d'Azur et Trifouilly-les-oies, 147 habitants, moyenne d'ge 85 ans, pluviosit maximale et 258 jours de brouillard par an.
Et pourtant ces deux bleds sont franais, et depuis pas trs longtemps pour l'un des deux (158 ans, ridicule).

Si on voulait bien se souvenir de l'histoire de la France (je cite ce pays parce que dans l'ensemble c'est celui qu'on connat le plus, mais c'est + ou - pareil pour les autres), on ne perdrait pas de vue que de tous temps les frontires ont chang, donc quand je parle de gouvernement mondial je suis juste en avance sur mon temps, n'en dplaise  ceux qui bougent en prenant des photos.

----------


## macslan

> Un tat c'est comme une maison pour entrer il faut qu'on t'acceptes, tu ne peux pas entrer dans la maison des gens, fouiller dans leur placard et casser leur jarre.
> 
> Si des gens dtestent la France, ou compte faire de la merde, il ne faut pas laisser entrer.
> Vous tes dconnect de la ralit, un monde sans frontire ne pourrait pas exister.
> Les nations c'est important pour l'crasante majorit des humains sur terre.
> 
> Caution on Twitter urged as tourists barred from US
> 
> 
> ...


Haha faux il n'y a pas une langue aux USA

Et la diffrence c'est que a fait 200 ans que les tats-unis existe alors je pense quand l'UE aura 200 ans ben la on pourra voir si c'est similaire ou pas

----------


## Jipt

> Mais heureusement le monde ne se dirige pas dans le sens des frontires ouverte*s*,


Non, le monde fonce dans le mur grce au chacun pour soi, surtout vu avec les yeux des entreprises (pognon pognon).
Quand on s'y sera fracass, a remettra peut-tre tout  plat, avec quand mme la bombe  retardement des micro-particules de plastiques, toujours prsentes parce qu'insensibles  nos petites embrouilles humaines...

Merci Jon, tu as compris l'histoire des montagnards vs les plagistes (encore que, une belle naade sortant de l'onde comme Vnus, mmmh...)

----------


## Charvalos

J'ai comme une impression de dj-vu....

----------


## Ryu2000

> Non, le monde fonce dans le mur grce au chacun pour soi, surtout vu avec les yeux des entreprises (pognon pognon).


Les entreprises et les riches cosmopolites sont  fond pour les frontires ouvertes, c'est grce  a qu'ils russissent  ne pas payer d'impts.
Le mouvement libre de personne et de capitaux a permet de faire de l'optimisation et de l'vasion fiscale.

Pour moi les frontires ouvertes a produit des trucs comme les travailleurs dtach, on faire venir dans des pays riches des gens de pays plus pauvre pour payer moins de charge.
Les frontires ouvertes c'est lexploitation des plus pauvres.

En France on a des filets de scurit, il existe le RSA, la scurit sociale, et plein d'autres aides.
Mais pour a on paie des taxes et des charges, pour maintenir notre niveau de confort.
Avec le libre change le boulot s'en va, on ne peut plus rien financer et on perd des acquis sociaux.

Le libre change a fait que les gens achtent des fruits qui viennent de la mer de plastique espagnol...
Je trouve que le protectionnisme c'est beaucoup mieux.

L'UE a produit ce genre de chose :

----------


## Jipt

> L'UE a produit ce genre de chose :


parce que des gens achtent ce genre de produits, tout simplement.

La route de la soie, a te dit quelque chose ? De l'Asie (produit brut)  l'Europe pour y tre transforme, a ne date pas de maintenant, hein.
Et le commerce des pices ?

Alors bon, en gros a a toujours t comme a : le commerce et le bizness n'ont toujours vu qu'une plante avec des ressources diverses et varies ici et l. 

Plus qu' rationaliser tout a et on y verra peut-tre plus clair, sans compter que a sera surement plus facile pour les lois environnementales : on se souvient que *la pollution des hommes ne connat pas les frontires des hommes*, malgr les dclarations navrantes de scientifiques grassement pays  raconter des c0nn3r13s.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Les entreprises et les riches cosmopolites sont  fond pour les frontires ouvertes, c'est grce  a qu'ils russissent  ne pas payer d'impts.
> Le mouvement libre de personne et de capitaux a permet de faire de l'optimisation et de l'vasion fiscale.
> 
> Pour moi les frontires ouvertes a produit des trucs comme les travailleurs dtach, on faire venir dans des pays riches des gens de pays plus pauvre pour payer moins de charge.
> Les frontires ouvertes c'est lexploitation des plus pauvres.


C'est parce que tu n'arrives pas  penser autrement qu'en terme de frontires.
Les mcanismes que tu dcris, ne peuvent exister QUE parce qu'il y a des frontires. 
Si tu as UN seul pays, la Terre, et que dans ce pays, les entreprises paient 20% d'impts. Comment, peuvent-elles aller dans des paradis fiscaux. a n'existe plus !
Donc plus d'optimisation fiscale. Toutes les entreprises paient les mmes impts.

Plus de travailleurs dtachs. Le cot du travail est le mme sur toute le surface de la plante. Donc aucun intrt  aller chercher des travailleurs ailleurs pour les payer moins chers. 

Ton esprit est peut-tre trop triqu pour imaginer un monde sans frontire...  ::?:

----------


## Ryu2000

> parce que des gens achtent ce genre de produits, tout simplement.


Ici ce que je voulais que vous comprenez c'est qu' cause de l'UE il y a des intermdiaires/*parasites* qui sont utilis pour les taxes.

Aprs le commerce c'est trs bien.
On a plein de produits franais  vendre partout dans le monde.

Ce qui fait chier c'est les parasites le long de la ligne qui s'enrichissent en n'ayant jamais rien produit.




> Ton esprit est peut-tre trop triqu pour imaginer un monde sans frontire...


Parce qu'il y aura toujours des frontires.
L'homme a besoin de frontire, il est fait comme a.

"Nous sommes des animaux"
Votre dlire n'est pas humain.

Vous pensez srieusement qu'un jour il y aura le mme systme de taxe et dimpt dans toute l'UE ?
Vous savez qui dirige l'UE ? 
Les lobbys ne pousseront jamais dans ce sens et les pays se dfendront toujours, ou quitteront l'UE.

Le Luxembourg, les Pays-Bas, l'Irlande, resteront des paradis fiscaux.
Ils ne vont pas sacrifier leur atout.

J'ai toujours dtest Imagine de John Lennon.
Je trouve que les religions c'est cool et que les nations c'est cool.

Les grandes guerres sont caus par la finance.
Donc qu'on face un systme sans banque et sans wall street.
Les banques devraient tre nationale et les prt devraient tre  taux 0% (les banques crer l'argent quand elle vous le prte).

----------


## Jipt

> Parce qu'il y aura toujours des frontires.
> L'homme a besoin de frontire, il est fait comme a.


Et l'Australie, ou l'Islande, comment ils ont fait ? Oui, il y a une frontire : la mer. Juste *une*.

Donc a pourrait trs bien fonctionner avec une autre frontire naturelle : l'atmosphre. Les autres frontires, artificielles, a va a vient.

Faut voluer, papi !

----------


## Ryu2000

Pour moi vous tes dconnect de la ralit physique.
Vous n'avez pas compris la vraie nature humaine.

Bon coutez de toute faon, vous serez toujours minoritaire  penser  un monde uni.
C'est un dlire d'occidental hors sol.

Vous tes libre de pensez ce que vous voulez, c'est trs bien.
Mais l a tourne en rond, donc j'arrte, mais je resterai compltement oppos  une humanit unie, pour moi a n'aura jamais aucun sens.
Les gens ont besoin de nationalisme, pourquoi vous croyez que les gens regardent les JO d't ?

----------


## Bubu017

> J'ai toujours dtest Imagine de John Lennon.
> Je trouve que les religions c'est cool et que les nations c'est cool.
> 
> Les grandes guerres sont caus par la finance.


Comment tu peux mettre ces deux phrases l'une aprs l'autre ? Il y a eu beaucoup plus de guerres  cause des religions (ou plutt de leur utilisation ou mal-interprtation) qu' cause de la finance. et puis quelles guerres ont t causs par la finance ? Mme nos dernires guerres ont eu lieu pour des matires premires.




> Donc qu'on face un systme sans banque et sans wall street.
> Les banques devraient tre nationale et les prt devraient tre  taux 0% (les banques crer l'argent quand elle vous le prte).


et les banques vivent comment ? Je suis d'accord qu'elles se rincent sur notre dos mais si elles ne prtent qu' 0% comment font-elles pour payer ses employs ou mme continuer  prter si elle a de nombreux clients qui ne remboursent pas ?




> je resterai compltement oppos  une humanit unie, pour moi a n'aura jamais aucun sens.?


Tu es srieux ? tu prfres que les gens se foutent sur la gueule plutt qu'ils construisent une tour de babel ensemble ?

----------


## fredoche

> a n'empchera pas les gens vivant dans des pays de montagnes d'avoir des caractres rudes et bien tremps quand ceux qui vivent au bord de plages de cartes postales sont plutt cool et dtendus, mais on pourra enfin visiter tout a.


Je me demande si c'est pas le contraire, d'ailleurs Jon t'a rpondu. Gnralement quand je traine dans le Jura, les gens sont forts sympathiques et aimables.




> Ce dlire cosmopolite me rend malade 
> On subit dj assez d'immigration illgale comme a...
> 
> L'UE est une anomalie, il n'y a que dans ce truc qu'il n'y a pas de frontire.
> Mais heureusement le monde ne se dirige pas dans le sens des frontires ouverte, quand on voit que les USA rnovent leur barrires et font une analyse profonde des personnes qui entrent sur leur territoire.


Tu sais qu'avant l'immigration a se faisait  coup de bottes dans la gueule, de bliers pour enfoncer les portes, d'pes bien lourdingues et de flches bien affutes pour te transpercer le cuir ? Dans le genre lgal...




> mais tu sais il veut retourner  l'poque ou l'heure tait fix par la ville et que tu va dans la ville  cot c'est dj un pays etrang


Non a c'est l'poque actuelle. Aprs quelques annes au conseil municipal de mon petit village de 430 habitants, je me suis rendu compte que l'ennemi, c'est le patelin d' cot, tous ces patelins... Moi-mme habitant un hameau  3 km du patelin principal, on nous considre comme des indiens.
T'entends des trucs genre : "Vous les gens de Chauley", l o je crche quoi... Du dlire. Et vlan 50 personnes dans le mme sac, gamins et bbs y compris

En psychologie sociale, c'est fondamental, dynamique de groupes, groupe minimal... les gens se dfinissent selon des appartenances,  en devenir con sidral, et sidrant.




> Un tat c'est comme une maison pour entrer il faut qu'on t'acceptes, tu ne peux pas entrer dans la maison des gens, fouiller dans leur placard et casser leur jarre.


Si tu peux, voir les normands par exemple, les huns, les francs, les romains, les burgondes, les anglois.... et le fameux Guillaume, qui est all chier sur le trone des english, h oui...
Les nations tout le monde s'en branlent, les peuplades, les tribus, avec qui je bouffe, je trinque, je nique, a dj c'est plus d'actualit pour le quidam. 
Le reste c'est des inventions mdiatiques, un bon outil de propagande pour asservir  grande chelle, ou permettre  une pouf comme Marine d'tre au 2e tour de cette nation qui renie tous ses idaux. 
Celle l c'est la moins franaise des franais, son pre avec, Libert - galit - Fraternit, tu oublies les 3 avec eux, et pourtant c'est au fronton de toutes les mairies et tablissements publics de la France. C'est eux qu'ont devrait expulser en premier, en faire des apatrides, les renier de notre nationalit tellement ils chient sur nos valeurs.
En plus ils sont malhonntes au moins autant que les autres. 






> Les USA et l'UE ne sont pas comparable.
> Les USA ont *une histoire commune, une langue commune, une culture commune* (un gnocide et l'esclavage a soude).
> Les USA c'est *One Nation*.


T'as du oublier la guerre de scession, les guerres franco-anglaises, la guerre contre le Mexique,  contre les indiens sur tout le continent, tu es compltement dconnect, toi oui.

----------


## Jipt

> Pour moi vous tes dconnect de la ralit physique.
> Vous n'avez pas compris la vraie nature humaine.


Et hop, la question est esquive. 
Mais pas de bol, quand je pose une question, j'aime bien lire une (ou des) rponse(s) donc je la repose :



> Envoy par Ryu2000
> 
> Parce qu'il y aura toujours des frontires.
> L'homme a besoin de frontire, il est fait comme a.
> 
> 
> Et l'Australie, ou l'Islande, comment ils ont fait ? Oui, il y a une frontire : la mer. Juste *une*.


Oseras-tu encore te dfiler devant les lecteurs et lectrices ( ::coucou::  CL, VH et les autres) ?




> Les gens ont besoin de nationalisme, pourquoi vous croyez que les gens regardent les JO d't ?


"Sport-spectacle = stratgie d'tat" dj sur les murs en '68...





> Envoy par Jipt
> 
> 
> a n'empchera pas les gens vivant dans des pays de montagnes d'avoir des caractres rudes et bien tremps quand ceux qui vivent au bord de plages de cartes postales sont plutt cool et dtendus, mais on pourra enfin visiter tout a.
> 
> 
> Je me demande si c'est pas le contraire, d'ailleurs Jon t'a rpondu. Gnralement quand je traine dans le Jura, les gens sont forts sympathiques et aimables.


L'un n'empche pas l'autre !  ::P: 
Ce que je voulais dire, c'est que quand il faut se battre avec la montagne et son climat si rapidement changeant, vaut mieux tre bien quip d'un caractre en acier tremp, mais a n'empche pas, une fois rentr au chalet le soir, d'entrechoquer les chopes avec les potes !
Bon, ok, _a n'empchera pas les gens vivant dans des pays de montagnes d'avoir des caractres rudes et bien tremps tout en tant forts sympathiques et aimables_ et vous compltez avec le reste.

Alors, heureux ?  ::mouarf:: 
 ::zoubi::

----------


## fredoche

> E
> 
> Alors, heureux ?


Oui  ::zoubi:: 
mais c'est parce que je l'ai choisi, pour paraphraser Voltaire

----------


## Jipt

> mais c'est parce que je l'ai choisi, pour paraphraser Voltaire





> Le bonheur, ce n'est pas d'avoir ce que l'on veut, c'est de vouloir ce que l'on a.


 :;):

----------


## Grogro

> On peut suivre ce feuilleton et aussi s'intresser  d'autres sujets. En fait il faudrait le dire  l'envers. On peut s'intresser  d'autres sujets et suivre ce feuilleton. Car les personnes qui s'en foutent des autres sujets, bha, qu'il y ait feuilleton ou pas...


D'autant plus que le feuilleton Benalla est trs instructif et trs rvlateur des murs du rgime semi-monarchique que nous avons. Encore un pisode o le nouveau monde de Macron ressemble diablement  l'ancien. La rvolution de couloir de Macron n'tait qu'un changement de gnration, les gnrations X et Y contre les baby-boomers, et une prise de pouvoir de la haute fonction publique et de la technocratie sur le politique. L'achvement de la dpolitisation de la politique.

Les  cts de l'affaire Benalla sont galement intressants. Regardez le profil d'un certain Ismal Emelien. M'est avis que son passif chez Havas va grandement intresser Mingolito et doumeche.

----------


## Grogro

> L'ide peut tre intressante, mais en tant qu'idal lointain. Il faudrait pralablement trouver un modle conomique satisfaisant pour tout le monde, et macron/merkel s'appliquent  faire le contraire, coute que coute, malgr tous les avertissements en provenance des tats unis (Trump lu pour lutter contre la mondialisation sauvage), et des pays europens eux-mme avec une monte quasi gnrale du nationalisme et pire encore du racisme, engendrs par l'augmentation gnral de la prcarit bien plus que par l'augmentation relle du nombre de migrants. 
> Pour l'instant aucune condition n'est runie pour faire autre chose que des organisations ou des institutions comme l'ONU ou le FMI. Bref c'est  mon avis des spculations hors sol, et sans grand intrt tellement la route est longue, et nous devons d'abord regarder o nous marchons avant de fixer un horizon lointain.


Il y aurait long  en dire quant aux blocages dcisionnels et institutionnels  l'ONU, au FMI,  la BCE, dans l'Eurogroupe, ou  la Banque Mondiale. Je valide globalement ton message malgr ton immense navet sur les questions migratoires. Qui est, avec la dmographie, LE tabou qui entrave la gauche radicale pour ractualiser une analyse marxiste. Regarde l'explosion des migrations presque partout en Europe, sauf l'Europe de l'est qui continue  se dpeupler, depuis le dbut des annes 2000. On ne s'en rend pas forcment compte vu de France, parce que chez nous les vagues migratoires sont bien plus anciennes et plus diverses, et ont t plus importantes par le pass (dans les annes 30, au dbut des annes 60, dans les annes 70 - mme si on a observ une nouvelle hausse de l'immigration ces 15 dernires annes). Et globalement nous avons une culture universaliste qui permet d'assimiler la plus grande partie des vagues migratoires et d'en faire de vritables franais. Notre principal problme est urbain, et l'effondrement de l'cole provoque par les rformes pgagogistes depuis le dbut des annes 70. Et bien sr l'islamophilie dlirante de la classe jacassante. La plupart des pays europens ont subis des vagues migratoires d'une ampleur jamais vue depuis un peu plus d'une quinzaine d'annes (l'Espagne, la Belgique, la Suisse, la Sude, le Royaume-Uni - ds le milieu des annes 90 eux, plus rcemment l'Italie dj en pleine crise dmographique profonde), avec une population plus rduite que la France. Ce sont des lments profondment dstabilisants que tu le veuilles ou non. Malgr tes fantasmes gauchistes.

Ce qui n'empche pas que le niveau rel d'immigration est surestim par la population, et encore plus les flux migratoires illgaux. De mme que le taux rel est ni avec vhmence par la classe jacassante librale-libertaire mais reconnu  demi mots par l'INSEE. Et ce n'est que le dbut. La vritable crise migratoire commencera quand le rchauffement climatique sera devenu suffisamment critique pour provoquer une crise agricole monstre dans tout la bande sahlienne.

Le moteur du populisme c'est avant tout : la crise dmographique, le vieillissement de la population et les ingalits de patrimoine que cela entraine, la pousse migratoire, l'absolue complaisance des lites vis--vis de l'Islam politique, et la remonte des ingalits (voir l'volution de l'indice de Gini). Remonte des ingalits qui engendrent quelques annes plus tard de la criminalit.

----------


## benjani13

> Les  cts de l'affaire Benalla sont galement intressants. Regardez le profil d'un certain Ismal Emelien. M'est avis que son passif chez Havas va grandement intresser Mingolito et doumeche.


Alors lui il a la palme je crois. Quand je vois les pro LREM cri VENEZUELAAAAA ds qu'ils voient Mlenchon alors qu'un des plus proches conseillers de Macron a boss pour la communication de Maduro c'est quand mme fort de caf.

----------


## ABCIWEB

> Je valide globalement ton message malgr ton immense navet sur les questions migratoires. 
> ...
> La plupart des pays europens ont subis des vagues migratoires d'une ampleur jamais vue depuis un peu plus d'une quinzaine d'annes (l'Espagne, la Belgique, la Suisse, la Sude, le Royaume-Uni - ds le milieu des annes 90 eux, plus rcemment l'Italie dj en pleine crise dmographique profonde), avec une population plus rduite que la France. Ce sont des lments profondment dstabilisants que tu le veuilles ou non. Malgr tes fantasmes gauchistes.
> ...
> Ce qui n'empche pas que le niveau rel d'immigration est surestim par la population, et encore plus les flux migratoires illgaux.
> ...
> Remonte des ingalits qui engendrent quelques annes plus tard de la criminalit.


A mon tour de valider globalement ton message. Petites prcisions cependant, je ne suis pas particulirement naf sur les questions migratoires et je ne rfute pas ce que tu as dis, mais simplement ce n'tait pas l'essentiel de mon message aussi ce n'tait pas l'endroit pour dvelopper le sujet. J'ai simplement dit que l'augmentation de la prcarit produisait une augmentation du racisme. Ce n'est d'ailleurs pas forcment du racisme au sens propre du terme mais un refus de l'immigration car il est naturellement plus difficile d'accepter des trangers  sa table quand on a pas suffisamment  manger pour sa propre famille. De mme certains ne vont pas dprir sans se rvolter d'une manire ou d'une autre ce qui augmente la criminalit comme tu le dis. Je disais donc que l'augmentation du  racisme ou du refus de l'immigration ne sont pas strictement lis  l'augmentation du nombre de migrants mais galement  l'augmentation de la prcarit des populations "accueillantes". 

Au passage, je n'ai pas de fantasmes gauchistes, je suis pour un juste quilibre et mathmatiquement je devrais donc me classer au centre.  Ce sont les excs qui me drangent. Pour faire vite, les ingalits ne me drangent pas plus que a, ce qui me drange c'est quand l'enrichissement de certains se fait sans limite au dtriment des autres, c'est  dire sans leur laisser de quoi vivre dignement.

Macron se prtend centriste mais c'est un nolibral pur et dur, c'est Robin des riches. Le fait de diminuer les allocations logements, de bloquer l'augmentation des minimas sociaux, de drguler les conditions de travail, de diminuer considrablement les taxes sur les ultra riches, montre bien qu'il ne se soucie aucunement du peuple, ni mme des minimums vitaux. Son positionnement comme "centriste" est du marketing, de mme que son slogan "en mme temps". C'est la perversion du sens des mots par la classe politique qui me fait passer pour un gauchiste idaliste, par rapport  lui qui se prtend au centre, mais ce n'est pas la ralit. Je suis simplement pour du "raisonnable" et ce n'est pas un fantasme.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Il y a eu beaucoup plus de guerres  cause des religions (ou plutt de leur utilisation ou mal-interprtation) qu' cause de la finance.


Ce sont les riches et puissants qui ont utilis la religion pour faire des guerres.

La mont du NDSAP en Allemagne est li avec la crise conomique.
L'hyperinflation a cr du chmage, et a a fait mont le parti.





> et puis quelles guerres ont t causs par la finance ? Mme nos dernires guerres ont eu lieu pour des matires premires.


Matire premire / crise conomique / finance, c'est li.
La crise de 1907  entran la premire guerre mondiale.
Le krach de 1929 a entran la seconde guerre mondiale.
Bientt la crise va s'aggraver et normalement il devrait y avoir une troisime guerre mondiale dans un futur proche.




> et les banques vivent comment ?


Il peut y avoir des frais de dossier ^^
Ou des prts avec un taux, si c'est pour de la consommation.

Ou alors on dit que c'est un service public, comme l'ducation nationale, la scurit sociale, la police, les prisons, les pompiers, etc.
C'est  cause des banques si nous sommes en crise.
Avec leur action pourri, leur CDS de merde, etc.
Wall Street est un casino et l'tat renfloue ceux qui perdent...
Et c'est le peuple qui paie pour leur erreur alors qu'eux se partagent des milliards en bonus.




> Tu es srieux ? tu prfres que les gens se foutent sur la gueule plutt qu'ils construisent une tour de babel ensemble ?


C'est irrel, c'est impossible, a ne peut pas arriver.

Si il y avait un gouvernement mondial, ce serait une petite hyper classe, ultra riche qui gouvernerait et on serait tous leur esclave.
Il n'y aurait aucun moyen de se faire entendre, il n'y aurait plus rien pour nous protger.
On serait dans une dictature horrible sans libert.




> je me suis rendu compte que l'ennemi, c'est le patelin d' cot, tous ces patelins...


Voil c'est comme a que l'humain fonctionne, j'en ai dj parl plusieurs fois.
Le village d' ct c'est ton ennemi, sauf si il y a un ensemble plus gros (genre un dpartement voisin), auquel cas il devient ton ami pendant un moment.
C'est pour a que plein de gens taient contre les nouvelles rgions, vu que souvent la rgion que tu dtestes le plus est juste  ct...  ::P: 

L'ensemble le plus gros c'est la nation.




> T'as du oublier la guerre de scession, les guerres franco-anglaises, la guerre contre le Mexique,  contre les indiens sur tout le continent


Et alors ?
Ce que j'ai dis c'est que les USA c'est One Nation.
Pledge of Allegiance (United States)



> "I pledge allegiance to my Flag and the Republic for which it stands, one nation, indivisible, with liberty and justice for all."





> Et l'Australie, ou l'Islande, comment ils ont fait ? Oui, il y a une frontire : la mer. Juste *une*.


Oui ben ils ont beaucoup de chance, c'est cool.  :;):  :8-): 
C'est plus simple pour eux.
a peut marcher parce que c'est relativement petit ou vide.
C'est toujours sympa quand il y a des frontires naturelles.
L'Australie protge ses frontires  fond, tu ne vas pas l bas facilement.

Avant qu'il n'y ait le gnocide des aborignes d'Australie c'tait peut tre diffrent...
Mais des gens sont venu voler la terre, voil ce qui arrive quand tu laisses des migrants arriver...
Les natifs amricain se sont fait gnocide d'une faon similaire, des trangers sont venus et ils ont tu tout le monde. (c'tait principalement des anglais, les amrindiens auraient du se mfier...)

Si on utilisait la frontire physique, on serait dans l'quipe de la Russie et de la Chine, contre l'Amrique, ce serait plutt cool.
Mais je prfre qu'on reste en nation.
Il y a des pays europens qui vont se rapprocher des USA et d'autres de la Russie.
ALLEMAGNE-RUSSIE. RAPPROCHEMENT MERKEL-POUTINE SOUS LE SIGNE DU PRAGMATISME



> Ragissant  loffensive de Donald Trump pour reconfigurer lordre mondial sous la houlette de Washington, les deux chefs dtat ont affich, samedi,  Berlin, de relatives convergences sur le gazoduc germano-russe, la Syrie et le nuclaire iranien.


La Pologne prte  payer 2 milliards de dollars pour une base amricaine



> La Pologne est prte  dbourser au moins deux milliards de dollars pour l'implantation d'une base militaire amricaine sur son sol, une offre que le prsident Donald Trump a affirm tudier "trs srieusement".





> Macron se prtend centriste


Moi je l'ai entendu dire qu'il tait de gauche et qu'il tait de droite, mais jamais qu'il tait du centre...
Enfin bon il a dit tellement de chose et selon le public le sens change.

Macron est l pour 5 ans il faudra y survivre, c'est pas simple de le dgager...
Et le prochain sera surement pire.

----------


## Jipt

> C'est irrel, c'est impossible, a ne peut pas arriver.


"Ils ne savaient pas que c'tait impossible alors ils l'ont fait"...

Comme aller sur la Lune ou dpasser les 20 km/h en train sans consquences nfastes.





> L'ensemble le plus gros c'est la nation.


Vision rductrice,  court terme, et productrice de conflits.




> Ce que j'ai dit c'est que les USA c'est One Nation.


Mais bon sang, qu'est-ce qui empche d'tendre le concept au continent ? Et quand je parle de continent, c'est bien de la Terre de Feu jusqu'au Grand Nord canadien.
Et de l  l'ensemble de la plante, il n'y a qu'un pas, qu'une gnration.




> a peut marcher parce que c'est relativement petit ou vide.


Oui, un peu comme cette plante bleue  l'chelle de l'univers.




> C'est toujours sympa quand il y a des frontires naturelles.


Elle en a une : le vide intersidral.




> Mais des gens sont venus voler la terre, voil ce qui arrive quand tu laisses des migrants arriver...


Avec un gouvernement mondial il n'y a plus de migrants, il n'y a plus que des gens qui vont et viennent au gr de leurs envies, de leurs rencontres, etc.

Mais pour vivre a, il faut de... l'imagination !






> Si il y avait un gouvernement mondial, ce serait une petite hyper classe, ultra riche qui gouvernerait et on serait tous leur esclave.
> Il n'y aurait aucun moyen de se faire entendre, il n'y aurait plus rien pour nous protger.
> On serait dans une dictature horrible sans libert.
> [...]
> Macron est l pour 5 ans il faudra y survivre, c'est pas simple de le dgager...
> Et le prochain sera surement pire.


Quelqu'un voit une diffrence ?

----------


## Ryu2000

> Mais bon sang, qu'est-ce qui empche d'tendre le concept au continent ? Et quand je parle de continent, c'est bien de la Terre de Feu jusqu'au Grand Nord canadien.
> Et de l  l'ensemble de la plante, il n'y a qu'un pas, qu'une gnration.


Mais parce que ceux qui bossent sur le projet veulent juste saccaparer encore plus de pouvoir et les peuples se feront encore plus cras.

Et comment on forcerait les peuples  intgrer le truc ?
Les peuples prfreront rester libre. Donc il faudra y aller de force...
Les peuples n'ont pas les mmes lois, au Canada ce n'est pas les mmes rgles qu'en Arabie Saoudite.
Il y a des gens qui ont besoin de rgles plus strict, parce qu'ils n'ont pas la mme culture.

On voit bien que les peuples n'aiment pas intgrer des ensembles plus grands.
Par exemple : l'euroscepticisme augmente.
Il y a mme 2, 3 irlandais qui sont motiv :
Irexit ? Inspire par Nigel Farage, une nouvelle formation eurosceptique voit le jour en Irlande



> Rtablir l'indpendance nationale et la souverainet de l'Irlande, ainsi que restaurer la dmocratie en quittant l'Union europenne : tel est le pari du nouveau parti irlandais Irexit Freedom dont le lancement a t officialis le 8 septembre, lors d'une confrence organise  Dublin. Selon l'Irish Times, l'vnement a comptabilis prs de 250 inscriptions. Loin d'tre un succs, donc.


Avec un gouvernement mondial le pouvoir serait trop loin et trop protg.




> Quelqu'un voit une diffrence ?


Une partie du problme actuel et que les gouvernement suivent les GOPE de l'UE.
Avec un gouvernement mondial ce serait encore pire.

Donc mme si on avait un bon gouvernement on ne pourrait rien faire,  cause de la globalisation.
Plus l'ensemble est gros et htrogne, plus il est difficile  gouverner et plus il y a de mcontents.

Et en plus si on nivelait tout, on aurait beaucoup plus  perde qu'a gagner.
Si on tait tous gaux, on aurait tous le niveau de vie de lAfghanistan.
Parce que les ressources sont limits.
Le monde entier ne peut pas vivre avec le niveau de vie des Franais en 1960...

----------


## Jipt

> Le monde entier ne peut pas vivre avec le niveau de vie des Franais en 1960...


Donc crasons la gueule aux autres.
C'est dsesprant.

Si j'ai 5 minutes je crois que je vais aller me suicider, et j'attendrai "l-haut" que a s'arrange ici-bas avant de revenir...

----------


## el_slapper

> Donc crasons la gueule aux autres.
> C'est dsesprant.
> 
> Si j'ai 5 minutes je crois que je vais aller me suicider, et j'attendrai "l-haut" que a s'arrange ici-bas avant de revenir...


Je vais me faire l'avocat du diable, mais dis-toi bien qu'une bonne partie de notre niveau de vie n'est possible que parce-qu'ailleurs dans le monde, des gens bossent comme des nes pour une misre. Et a vaut pour *toutes* les classes sociales franaises. Que certains souhaitent garder cet avantage concurrentiel est donc comprhensible. Je n'ai pas dit que c'tait mon cas. Mais c'est comprhensible.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Donc crasons la gueule aux autres.


Hein ?
Non, il faut laisser les autres se dvelopper.
Mais l ce que l'occident et la Chine font c'est accaparer les ressources partout dans le monde, comme en l'Afrique par exemple.

L'argent du pavot pourrait profiter aux afghans.
L'argent du coca pourrait profiter aux colombiens. (ou des exemples meilleurs que ceux la...)

===
Quand l'occident va foutre la merde partout dans le monde c'est toujours avec la mme histoire.
"On va aider les gens, on vient instaurer la dmocratie" et au final la situation est 15 fois pire.
Le niveau de vie des libyens a drastiquement baiss depuis la mort de Kadhafi.

Avec le gouvernement mondial ce sera encore pire, le gouvernement mondial sera encore plus violent envers les pays qui ne voudront pas le rejoindre.
Un gouvernement mondial a va venir avec une propagande mondiale.

===
Le truc c'est que si on voulait tous tre gaux, il faudrait qu'on s'appauvrisse grandement pour se rapprocher des autres.
Parce qu'il y a des milliards de trs pauvre sur terre.

----------


## fredoche

> Je vais me faire l'avocat du diable, mais dis-toi bien qu'une bonne partie de notre niveau de vie n'est possible que parce-qu'ailleurs dans le monde, des gens bossent comme des nes pour une misre. Et a vaut pour *toutes* les classes sociales franaises. Que certains souhaitent garder cet avantage concurrentiel est donc comprhensible. Je n'ai pas dit que c'tait mon cas. Mais c'est comprhensible.


C'est probablement discutable, si tant est qu'on ne soit pas dans la doctrine conomique

Au del de a, ces doctrines trs  la mode se font au dtriment de l'ensemble des ressources naturelles, donc pour combien de temps et quel rsultat, in fine...?

Ensuite qu'est ce que ce niveau de vie ? Quand tu vois que la plupart des gens sont juste devenus esclaves de cette notion, et donc de leur boulot, dpendant de leurs salaires, stresss jusqu'au grandes vacances et mme pendant, dans les bouchons 2h par jour, intoxiqus aux anti-dpresseurs, rvant d'une vie meilleure pour beaucoup... La liste pourrait tre trs longue...

----------


## fredoche

> Hein ?
> 
> 
> Avec le gouvernement mondial ce sera encore pire, le gouvernement mondial sera encore plus violent envers les pays qui ne voudront pas le rejoindre.
> Un gouvernement mondial a va venir avec une propagande mondiale.


je crois que Jipt milite plutt pour un gouvernement local,  ultra-local mme  ::mrgreen:: 

juste pour t'embrouiller  ::P:

----------


## Jipt

> Je vais me faire l'avocat du diable, mais dis-toi bien qu'une bonne partie de notre *niveau de vie* n'est possible que parce-qu'ailleurs dans le monde, des gens bossent comme des nes pour une misre.


Notre *niveau de vie*, c'est bien le truc o on change de tl tous les six mois, tout en roulant dans des bagnoles de plus en plus noires et de plus en plus grosses, participant allgrement au rchauffement, c'est bien a ?
Je vous le laisse (je n'ai toujours pas de mobile -- pas besoin pas envie).
Surtout s'il s'appuie sur l'esclavage d'individus d'autres rgions de cette malheureuse plante.




> Que certains souhaitent garder cet avantage concurrentiel est donc comprhensible.


Que certains, *abrutis par la pub*, suite... 
Vous avez vu le docu sur Leman Brothers, hier, sur Arte ? Vous avez vu les bombasses utilises, tous nibards dehors, pour vanter les mrites des crdits pas chers ? Bref...




> je crois que Jipt milite plutt pour un gouvernement local,  ultra-local mme


C'est pas faux : _penser globalement agir localement_,  ::mrgreen:: 




> Le truc c'est que si on voulait tous tre gaux, il faudrait qu'on s'appauvrisse grandement pour se rapprocher des autres.
> Parce qu'il y a des milliards de trs pauvres sur terre.


T'inquite, le jour o un abruti plus abruti que Trump x Macron x celui_de_la_Chine appuiera sur le bouton rouge, on va s'y retrouver instantanment.

Et ce ne sera plus des milliards de trs pauvres sur terre mais des millions, peut-tre juste des milliers, et encore...

----------


## el_slapper

> (.../...)Ensuite qu'est ce que ce niveau de vie ? Quand tu vois que la plupart des gens sont juste devenus esclaves de cette notion, et donc de leur boulot, dpendant de leurs salaires, stresss jusqu'au grandes vacances et mme pendant, dans les bouchons 2h par jour, intoxiqus aux anti-dpresseurs, rvant d'une vie meilleure pour beaucoup... La liste pourrait tre trs longue...





> Notre *niveau de vie*, c'est bien le truc o on change de tl tous les six mois, tout en roulant dans des bagnoles de plus en plus noires et de plus en plus grosses, participant allgrement au rchauffement, c'est bien a ?
> Je vous le laisse (je n'ai toujours pas de mobile -- pas besoin pas envie).
> Surtout s'il s'appuie sur l'esclavage d'individus d'autres rgions de cette malheureuse plante.(.../...)


Certes, mais on vit dans un monde ou on leur a offert ce niveau de vie, et ils ne comprennent pas pourquoi ils devraient se sacrifier. D'ailleurs, vous aussi, vous avez certainement des choses qui vous tiennent  cur(genre votre PC, pour certains), que vous ne sacrifieriez pas non plus.

Le niveau de vie, c'est aussi une protection sociale efficace, et un systme de sant qui marche bien(les mdecins qui on sauv la vie de mon fils alors qu'il avait 4 jours ont utilis des moyens fort modernes et couteux)

J'ai un mobile pour des raisons purement professionnelles, et des fois, a dpanne bien. Mme si c'est une brouette de 2012. Qui a d'ailleurs servi  filmer les convulsions de mon fils et permis un diagnostic plus rapide. Ce genre d'outil permet aussi  des gens habitant dans des zones recules de faire des scans de leur il, et de faire un tldiagnostic(par IA) de possibles maladies oculaires(du genre qui rend aveugle si elle n'est pas traite). C'est certes souvent utilis en superflu, mais a n'en fait pas une infamie, loin de l.

----------


## fredoche

> Vous avez vu le docu sur Leman Brothers, hier, sur Arte ? Vous avez vu les bombasses utilises, tous nibards dehors, pour vanter les mrites des crdits pas chers ? Bref...


Ah zut j'ai rat quelque chose  ::calim2:: 

Vu quelques minutes de la fin, je rentrais de mon cours de Zumba  ::oops::  excellent, je suis le seul mec au milieu de plein de nibards  ::mouarf:: 
Aprs j'ai teint, HSBC et la pourriture  l'chelle plantaire, j'ai pas tenu 10 minutes, a me casse le moral.

Mais j'ai vu ce mec qui avait dnonc les comptes maquills  ses suprieurs, qui allait nager dans des rivires magnifiques, vivait dans une caravane au bord d'un lac, les yeux dans le soleil, et sur sa moto sur ces belles routes du bout du monde. Comment dire, c'est lui que j'ai retenu, qui m'a impressionn, au sens imprimerie du mot

----------


## Ryu2000

> T'inquite, le jour o un abruti plus abruti que Trump x Macron x celui_de_la_Chine appuiera sur le bouton rouge, on va s'y retrouver instantanment.


Non mais la bombe atomique c'est M.A.D (Mutual assured destruction).
Le truc c'est  : un pays me menace avec une bombe atomique, alors je vais avoir une bombe atomique comme a *il ne pourra plus me menacer avec sa bombe atomique*, sinon je lui envoie une bombe atomique juste avant que la sienne atterrisse.




> Et ce ne sera plus des milliards de trs pauvres sur terre mais des millions, peut-tre juste des milliers, et encore...


Quelque part ce serait une faon de sauver la plante...
7 milliards c'est beaucoup trop.





> 5 . Phase de dclin : le taux de croissance est ngatif ( < 0). *Toutes les ressources nutritives sont puises. Il y a accumulation de mtabolites toxiques.* Il se produit une diminution d'organismes viables et une lyse cellulaire sous l'action des enzymes protolytiques endognes. Cependant, il persiste une croissance par libration de substances libres lors de la lyse (croissance cryptique).
> _Source : Cours de Bactriologie Gnrale_


Si on veut sauver la plante il faudrait diminuer la population humaine.
Mais je pense qu'on va juste consommer toutes les ressources et disparaitre.
Ou alors on va faire comme les japonais et arrter de se produire suffisamment. (l'infertilit augmente en Occident)

==
On verra cette histoire de gouvernement mondial aprs la 3ime guerre mondiale.
En attendant vous pouvez vous prparer comme les survivalistes  ::P:

----------


## Jipt

> Non mais la bombe atomique c'est M.A.D (Mutual assured destruction).
> Le truc c'est  : un pays me menace avec une bombe atomique, alors je vais avoir une bombe atomique comme a *il ne pourra plus me menacer avec sa bombe atomique*, sinon je lui envoie une bombe atomique juste avant que la sienne atterrisse.


On dirait qu'il parle  des neuneus, c'est terrible, je trouve...




> Ah zut j'ai rat quelque chose 
> 
> Vu quelques minutes de la fin, je rentrais de mon cours de Zumba  excellent, je suis le seul mec au milieu de plein de nibards



De mon temps on appelait une bote de nuit,  ::ptdr:: 




> J'ai un mobile pour des raisons purement professionnelles, et des fois, a dpanne bien. Mme si c'est une brouette de 2012. Qui a d'ailleurs servi  filmer les convulsions de mon fils et permis un diagnostic plus rapide. Ce genre d'outil permet aussi  des gens habitant dans des zones recules de faire des scans de leur il, et de faire un tldiagnostic(par IA) de possibles maladies oculaires(du genre qui rend aveugle si elle n'est pas traite). C'est certes souvent utilis en superflu, mais a n'en fait pas une infamie, loin de l.


Bon, ok, tu es l'exception qui confirme la rgle, mais tu sais, quand je croise des gens dans la rue, scotchs  leur machin, tous avec le truc  la main (certains avec deux, j'en ai mme vu un rcemment avec trois,  quand quatre ?), c'est comme pour les Land-Rover's des annes 60-70 : on se retournait sur ces gens qui revenaient de l'autre bout du monde, maintenant le moindre SUV est 2 fois plus gros que les vrais tous-terrains et a prend une place sur les parkings, je vous dis pas (vu pour de vrai).

L'autre jour on s'extasiait  la tloche devant un porte-containers franais de 400 m de long, le + gros le + long, l'engin de tous les records, et on va jusqu'o, comme a ? Bientt des navires d'un kilomtre de long ? Puis deux ? Tout a me semble insens, juste pour trimballer des pommeaux de douche  LED...

----------


## ddoumeche

> L'impact je pense est dans les nouvelles gnrations. Je ne sais pas ton ge, perso j'ai moins de 30 ans, et je suis n europen (au sens de l'UE). Je ne sais pas si sans l'UE se serait diffrent, mais aujourd'hui je me sens europen, dans le sens ou je ne me sens pas moins proche d'un allemand, un italien, un sudois, etc, que d'un franais. Peut tre est-ce plus d  internet qu' l'UE, reste tout de mme que l'UE donne un sentiment de destin communs entre tous les peuples. Je n'ai pas connu les frontires ferms, j'ai toujours pu passer dans les pays frontaliers sans mme y rflchir. Tout cela joue je pense  crer une certaine unit des peuples (et je ne pense pas que a mette  mal les cultures nationales), et  la cration (ou la prise de conscience) d'un destin commun qui est peut tre le point cl pour que des gens arrtent de se foutre sur la gueule.


J'ai vot pour le trait de Maastricht bien jeune, que ma famille politique suivant religieusement le sacro-saint europnisme. Malgr le fait de n'y rien comprendre, comme tout un chacun. Mais le vieux sphinx s'tait prononc et monsieur Delors tait pass  la tl, le main sur le cur et tout le monde lui faisait une confiance aveugle. On nous vendait un trait stipulant "la promotion du progrs conomique et social de leurs peuple". Un peu comme Neville Chamberlain brandissant son papier pour la paix des peuples en Europe, au revenir de la confrence de Munich.

Victoire de justesse  50.4% mais victoire tout de mme. Le peuple de gauche exultait des futurs lendemains qui chantent, on lui avait dj bien rinc le ciboulot  l'poque mme si cela c'est gravement aggrav depuis. Bref, tout se droula selon le plan prvu malgr un premier refus danois, quelle honte madame, mais que l'on refit voter. Et bien voter car la dmocratie et la libert n'ont pas de prix.

Nous avions donc perdu la guerre sans mme combattre et les veules socialistes nous soumettaient les conditions de l'armistice par rfrendum: le trait donnait en effet pleins pouvoirs au futur nouveau machin sur la culture, l'industrie, l'agriculture, la justice et j'en passe.

Et c'est un peu  ce moment l que j'ai compris avoir t fait cocu. Mais naf et insouciant, je visitais l'Europe de l'ouest avec juste une carte d'identit en poche et quelques passages au bureau de change. Nul besoin de passeport  l'poque, ce qui ne m'aurait nullement gn d'autant qu'il est bon march (180F). Nous pouvions mme nous rendre de l'autre cot du rideau de fer, comme touriste.
Et figures toi que je n'ai jamais t martyris par les douanes, mme en passant la frontire britannique. N'est-ce pas incroyable ?

Le bilan 20 ans aprs c'est une crise de la culture franaise (mais beaucoup des navets de propagande digne de l're sovitique) tandis que l'UE finance les rgionalismes et les langues locales (sauf en Allemagne bizarrement), une agriculture en crise, une justice en crise, un taux de pauvret revenu au niveau des annes 70, bref la somme de toutes les crises.

Et tu crois qu'ayant pass 15 jours ou 6 mois en Italie fait de toi un italien autant qu'un franais ? quelle rigolade, tu as juste pass la phase d'acclimatation culturelle. 

Donc Grande Bretagne, Hongrie, Italie, Chypre, Grce ... aujourd'hui le seul destin commun est le divorce  l'amiable.





> Justement, avec un gouvernement mondial, plus de frontires, et donc, plus d'immigration (illgale ou pas), on vit tous sur la mme plante. En quoi le fait d'tre n  un endroit, devrait t'obliger  vivre, et rester jusqu' ce que mort s'en suive, dans ce mme endroit. 
> La plante n'appartient  personne !


Hormis pour Core du Nord, tu es presque libre de partir quand tu veux t'installer o tu veux, mme au Zimbabwe, qui cherche des fermiers si cela te chante. Sauf en Suisse videmment o certains (algriens tunisiens et marocains) n'ont pas le droit de devenir propritaires. 
Comme quoi les suisses ne sont pas timbrs. D'autant qu'ils savent que les franais sont une main d'oeuvre peu chre et efficaces, au contraires des suscits.

Bref, la terre appartient  ceux qui la travaillent.




> Les  cts de l'affaire Benalla sont galement intressants. Regardez le profil d'un certain Ismal Emelien. M'est avis que son passif chez Havas va grandement intresser Mingolito et doumeche.


Ce garon ressemble juste  un n-ime nuisible comme Gaspard Gantzer,  traiter lui aussi  la sulfateuse (humour). Mais  part cela ?




> Ce qui n'empche pas que le niveau rel d'immigration est surestim par la population, et encore plus les flux migratoires illgaux. De mme que le taux rel est ni avec vhmence par la classe jacassante librale-libertaire mais reconnu  demi mots par l'INSEE. Et ce n'est que le dbut. La vritable crise migratoire commencera quand le rchauffement climatique sera devenu suffisamment critique pour provoquer une crise agricole monstre dans tout la bande sahlienne.


Huhu. Et donc tu suggres de mettre des oliennes en Corse pour limiter les flux migratoires en provenance du Niger et de l'Erythre ?

Ce matin est paru dans le Figaro une interview de Bill Gates, devenu philanthrope pour l'Afrique depuis environ 10 ans : "il n'y a pas d'effet immdiat de l'aide au dveloppement sur les migrations". Effectivement, cela vient aprs quand la croissance dmographique gagne par la sant (finance par devinez qui ?) dpasse la croissance conomique. Comme lorsque la moiti du Royaume-Uni et de l'Irlande est parti coloniser le nouveau monde au XIXme sicle.




> Je vais me faire l'avocat du diable, mais dis-toi bien qu'une bonne partie de notre niveau de vie n'est possible que parce-qu'ailleurs dans le monde, des gens bossent comme des nes pour une misre. Et a vaut pour *toutes* les classes sociales franaises. Que certains souhaitent garder cet avantage concurrentiel est donc comprhensible. Je n'ai pas dit que c'tait mon cas. Mais c'est comprhensible.


Peux tu prciser quels gens et pourquoi ?

PS : 10 milliards de gens vivants comme des paysans chinois ou indiens au lieu de 7, cela ne change rien.

----------


## Invit

> J'ai un mobile pour des raisons purement professionnelles, et des fois, a dpanne bien. Mme si c'est une brouette de 2012.


Tiens, il ressemble au mien de 2009, mais il a un clavier !  ::lol:: 
Je te rejoins  100 % sur la protection sociale, un peu moins sur la couverture mdicale (mais a c'est surtout mon impression personnelle), mais au niveau niveau de vie au quotidien, je ne suis pas certaine qu'une famille moyenne en France s'en tire mieux qu'une famille d'un pays de la tranche en dessous, voire de la tranche encore infrieure. Quant aux dfavoriss et aux favoriss, a dpend davantage de la politique locale que des revenus globaux du pays j'ai l'impression (mme si l'un influence l'autre). Il y a surtout beaucoup de propagande (pas toujours intentionnelle) de la part des pays  hauts revenus, d'un ct via la culture qui soigne leur image (les appartements gigantesques dans lesquels on peut vivre tout seul  Londres ou  NY sans mme travailler  ::roll:: ), et pour inciter  adopter un mme modle conomique de l'autre (via l'OMC et autres). Si tu vas dans un pays en voie de dveloppement ou "quasi dvelopp" sans un kopeck, tout le monde, sachant que tu es Europen, te considrera comme pt de ronds, mme ceux qui ont un niveau de vie suprieur au tien. Et tu peux leur expliquer en long en large en travers, tu les fera difficilement revoir leur apprciation. Je crois qu'on a la mme ide prconue ici. Ailleurs que chez nous, on crve de faim. a existe, je ne le nie pas et je ne veux absolument pas ddramatiser le phnomne, mais on a une vision dforme des pays des tranches en dessous.

----------


## Charvalos

> [..]Sauf en Suisse videmment o certains (algriens tunisiens et marocains) n'ont pas le droit de devenir propritaires. 
> Comme quoi les suisses ne sont pas timbrs.[..]


Non


Aprs, l'histoire des frontaliers n'est qu'une consquence de la ralit d'aujourd'hui o il faut faire un maximum de bnfices (coupl  libre circulation des personnes + au cot de la vie extrmement cher chez nous) qui fait que les entreprises prs de la frontire prfrent engager des Franais qu'ils peuvent payer 2'000 - 3'000 CHF alors qu'un Suisse demandera quasiment 2x fois plus.

----------


## benjani13

> Et tu crois qu'ayant pass 15 jours ou 6 mois en Italie fait de toi un italien autant qu'un franais ? quelle rigolade, tu as juste pass la phase d'acclimatation culturelle.


Je n'ai jamais dis a. Je ne dis pas que je me sens  la fois franais, italien, hollandais et letton. Je suis profondment franais. Je dis que je me sens aussi proche d'un italien, un hollandais ou d'un letton que d'un franais. Nuance. 

Concernant la crise de la culture franaise d  l'UE, je ne vois pas... 




> Donc Grande Bretagne, Hongrie, Italie, Chypre, Grce ... aujourd'hui le seul destin commun est le divorce  l'amiable.


Je ne sais pas ce que t'inclues par l, si c'est politique, conomique, humain... D'autant que beaucoup d'autres formes de coopration existent entre pays europens (scientifique, artistiques, culturelles, ...). Donc sans plus de prcision.

----------


## el_slapper

> (.../...)
> Peux tu prciser quels gens et pourquoi ?
> 
> PS : 10 milliards de gens vivants comme des paysans chinois ou indiens au lieu de 7, cela ne change rien.


Les gens qui fabriquent ton smartphone, ton PC, tes vtements, les gens qui extraient les matires premires qui permettent de les fabriquer, ou de fabriquer les machines outils avec lesquelles ces choses ont t produites. Les petites mains aux Philippines ou ailleurs qui rendent la compta de ton oprateur tlphonique out de ta banque moins cher en se tuant les yeux sur des chques mal crits. Etc, je pourrais continuer trs longtemps.

Ces gens l ne sont plus des paysans, en abandonnent petit  petit les codes, sont payes une misre, et soutiennent notre niveau de vie en trimant et ruinant leur sant.

----------


## Ryu2000

On peut tre 10 milliards sur terre si on est tous trs pauvre.
Mais on ne peut pas tre 10 milliards  possder un ordinateur, une voiture, un tlphone portable, etc.

Pour avoir notre niveau de vie on consomme beaucoup de ressources et d'nergie.
C'est comme quand on dit "Chaque franais possde 150 esclaves nergtiques".

----------


## Invit

> Les gens qui fabriquent ton smartphone, ton PC, tes vtements, les gens qui extraient les matires premires qui permettent de les fabriquer, ou de fabriquer les machines outils avec lesquelles ces choses ont t produites. Les petites mains aux Philippines ou ailleurs qui rendent la compta de ton oprateur tlphonique out de ta banque moins cher en se tuant les yeux sur des chques mal crits. Etc, je pourrais continuer trs longtemps.
> 
> Ces gens l ne sont plus des paysans, en abandonnent petit  petit les codes, sont payes une misre, et soutiennent notre niveau de vie en trimant et ruinant leur sant.


On peut changer notre mode de consommation sans forcment rduire notre niveau de vie. Les appareils lectroniques, les plastiques et l'obsolescence programme (au sens large du terme) ne participent pas  un niveau de vie de qualit. C'est pratique, c'est clair, et si on les propose aux gens ils prennent, parce que les gens sont comme ils sont, mais a ne participe pas  l'lvation de leur niveau de vie, j'aurais tendance  dire au contraire. Qui doit acheter une nouvelle bagnole devra manger moins bien pendant quelques mois.

----------


## Ryu2000

> On peut changer notre mode de consommation sans forcment rduire notre niveau de vie.


Bon courage pour faire changer le systme.  ::mrgreen:: 
L'conomie mondiale fonctionne avec un systme capitaliste de surconsommation.
Avec le capitalisme, il faut de la croissance et le principal moteur de la croissance dans notre paradigme capitaliste c'est la consommation.
La croissance est indispensable car il faut payer les retraites et ya de moins en moins de gens qui bossent et de plus en plus de retraits.

Ceux qui ont vraiment le pouvoir veulent que tu consommes.
Ce n'est pas dans leur intrt qu'on commence  conomiser les ressources.
Donc on va continuer de foncer dans le mur, parce qu'ils ont le pouvoir et nous n'avons pas notre mot  dire.




> Qui doit acheter une nouvelle bagnole devra manger moins bien pendant quelques mois.


Seulement quelques mois ?

====
Si vous voulez consommez moins de ressource commencez  petite chelle en arrtant d'utiliser des couches jetables pour bb et en fabricant vous mme vos tampons hyginique.

----------


## fredoche

> Si vous voulez consommez moins de ressource commencez  petite chelle en arrtant d'utiliser des couches jetables pour bb et en fabricant vous mme vos tampons hyginique.


c'est sexiste et encore une fois tu n'y connais rien : la coupelle en silicone, voil du plastique bien utilis, et inusable.
Pour les couches tu sais que a ne concerne pas que les bbs, tu y penseras pour tes vieux jours ?

----------


## Invit

> Bon courage pour faire changer le systme. 
> L'conomie mondiale fonctionne avec un systme capitaliste de surconsommation.


Non, le capitalisme n'implique pas la surconsommation. Ce sont deux choses distinctes. Tu peux faire un systme capitaliste bas sur l'artisanat.



> Si vous voulez consommez moins de ressource commencez  petite chelle en arrtant d'utiliser des couches jetables pour bb et en fabricant vous mme vos tampons hyginique.


Tu viens de donner les deux exemples que j'ai dj mis en application. Pas besoin de fabriquer ses tampons, il en existe en silicone qui durent 15 ans. Mais ce n'est pas parce que moi je fais un minimum d'efforts que les enfants esclaves disparaissent. Il faut un minimum de volont collective. Un exemple con : les sacs plastique dans les supermarchs. Avant que ce soit interdit, tu n'avais pas le droit de te pointer au supermarch avec ton cabas. Des trucs simples comme a peuvent changer un peu les choses, mme si a ne bouleversera pas l'conomie de la croissance. a ne suffirait pas, mais je constate que mme ces choses-l il faut des annes de militantisme cologique pour que a arrive.

----------


## fredoche

> Non


j'aime bien le ch.ch 

Toujours entendu dire qu'il tait extrmement dur dtre propritaire en suisse, rserv  une partie trs riche de la population.
qu'en est-il ?

----------


## Charvalos

Ca dpend o, je dirais.

Je n'ai pas une ide prcise mais rien que la diffrence de loyer entre l'Arc Lmanique (Genve - Lausanne) et le reste de la Suisse Romande est assez consquente.

----------


## Ryu2000

> c'est sexiste


 quel moment ?
Les couches c'est mixte, et les tampons hyginique c'est plutt pour femme, mais je vois pas o c'est sexiste.

Je n'ai jamais entendu parler du concept de tampon en silicone, je ne suis pas un spcialiste du domaine, j'ai juste vu 2, 3 trucs vite fait sur des murs facebook.
Un bb a consomme beaucoup de couches (a commence dans les 8 couches/jour il parait), a doit reprsenter un volume norme assez vite et a doit coter hyper chre.




> Pour les couches tu sais que a ne concerne pas que les bbs, tu y penseras pour tes vieux jours ?


Je pense qu'avec le "progrs" dans l'avenir on euthanasiera les vieux le jour de leur retraite. (o le jour o il ne seront plus assez en forme)
De toute faon avec la pollution de l'air, la nourriture industrielle, les perturbateurs endocriniens, on ne devrait pas finir trop vieux...
Lesprance de vie va diminuer, il faut juste un peu de recul pour s'en rendre compte, mais vous verrez dans le futur  :;):  :8-): 

Aujourd'hui ya des trs jeunes enfants qui mangent au Mac Do et boivent du coca cola zero, ils ne risquent pas de finir centenaire...




> Non, le capitalisme n'implique pas la surconsommation.


NOTRE capitalisme implique la surconsommation.
L'conomie tourne sur la consommation et la dette. (c'est pas top comme systme le krach va faire mal, mais est invitable)




> a ne suffirait pas, mais je constate que mme ces choses-l il faut des annes de militantisme cologique pour que a arrive.


Il y a une loi qui a chang et je trouve a cool, c'est que maintenant les supermarch ont le droit de donner leur poubelle aux pauvres.
Vous devriez voir ce que jette les magasins c'est impressionnant  :8O:

----------


## fredoche

Tu vois trs bien de quoi je parle, et de tous les exemples qui pouvaient te venir  l'esprit, si tant est qu'il y en ait d'autres qui te soient venus, tu choisis les tampons hyginiques  fabriquer soi-mme.

Renseigne-toi sur ces coupelles, a te permettra peut-tre de dcouvrir une toute petite partie de l'anatomie fminine par la mme occasion.

8 couches par jour, admettons, mais a dure combien de temps  ton avis ?

Par contre les soucis d'incontinence qui touchent femmes comme hommes, peuvent toucher ds un trs jeune age, et durer longtemps... Bien plus que pour un bb, qui une fois le dveloppement de cette capacit atteinte, aura le contrle de ses sphincters.
j'espre que tu as commenc ta musculation pelvienne, et que tu es au courant que c'est au del de 20 rapports par mois que tu protges ta prostate... toute ta vie cela va sans dire  :;):

----------


## fredoche

> Il y a une loi qui a chang et je trouve a cool, c'est que maintenant les supermarch ont le droit de donner leur poubelle aux pauvres.
> Vous devriez voir ce que jette les magasins c'est impressionnant


tant que c'est pas le devoir c'est comme pisser dans un violon

Toute cette conomie de l'abondance est base l-dessus, dans tous ce que tu achtes tu paies aussi les dchets. Et c'est juste norme.

J'ai travaill 3 semaines dans un Mac Do avant d'aller faire un vrai job, toutes les 10 minutes tu jettes ce qui est sur la banque et non vendu. Tu remplis des poubelles entires et bien entendu il est hors de question de donner ce que tu jettes puisque tu le vends par ailleurs. Pas plus d'offrir a  des employs. 
Le macdo o je travaillais avait son compacteur  dchets priv, une machine norme, pour limiter leurs frais de poubelle.

Et c'est pas comme si on voyait de leurs beaux sacs en carton avec un M rouge trainer au milieu d'une belle nature vierge quand des trous du cul ont dcid d'aller "pique-niquer".

Ils sont tous pareils, carrefour ou auchan c'est pareil.

Regardez FoodCoop (https://foodcooplefilm.com/)  l'occase, pas de dchets ou peu, et les produits mis en rayon partent vite, du fait de la frquentation, donc beaucoup de rotation et des produits frais en permanence. Et donc c'est des produits moins chers. Du bio, du sain, du bon, des circuits courts, des petits producteurs locaux...

----------


## Jipt

Deux petites phrases dont l'une bien dans le sujet en cours, extraites de _La vie interdite_, de Didier van Cauvelaert, crit en 1997



> On est tous sur la mme terre quon fout en lair, animaux, nature, la couche dozone et les milliards de poubelles, nos enfants sauront mme plus ce que cest, leau potable, et jai envie de chialer, voil, alors je bouffe et tu me fous la paix, maintenant, Odile !





> Les humains seraient peut-tre plus dtendus, si on les prvenait que la mort est un Luna Park o lon passe dune attraction  lautre.


Mais j'ai aussi, triste  pleurer, 



> Et je contemplais le monde, songeant que si quelque magicien, dun coup de baguette, instituait sur la terre lEden avec sa paix, bientt les hommes recommenceraient entre eux leurs gorgeades, sans autre motif que celui de se dsennuyer.


Henry de Montherlant, _La petite infante de Castille_

---




> Regardez FoodCoop (https://foodcooplefilm.com/)  l'occase, pas de dchets ou peu, et les produits mis en rayon partent vite, du fait de la frquentation, donc beaucoup de rotation et des produits frais en permanence. Et donc c'est des produits moins chers. Du bio, du sain, du bon, des circuits courts, des petits producteurs locaux...


Vu.  ::ccool:: 
Je ne connaissais pas, je me permets de citer la phrase du ralisateur pour en inciter d'autres  aller voir :



> Je crois que ce nest pas une ambiance diffrente, cest juste une ambiance naturelle qui est dvoile par la Coop, parce quon a enlev tous les cts commerciaux et capitalistes. On nest plus du tout habitu  a.


Merci  toi pour l'info.

----------


## Ryu2000

Apparemment les impts n'ont pas augment pour tout le monde :
Vers un exil fiscal de l'intrieur : comment Macron favorise la "scession des riches"



> Les mesures d'allgement de la fiscalit du capital, entres en vigueur le 1er janvier dernier, ne sont-elles qu'une gigantesque niche fiscale ? *Ces mesures, qui profitent aux 400.000 mnages les plus riches de France, sont la plus forte baisse d'impts jamais accorde aux "1%"*, dnonce ce jeudi 20 septembre une note de la Fondation Jean-Jaurs dont "l'Obs" publie ci-dessous des extraits en exclusivit. *Le texte montre comment cette rforme va mcaniquement accentuer la concentration des revenus et des patrimoines aux mains des mnages du haut de l'chelle*, pour un impact sur l'investissement et l'emploi plus qu'incertain.


C'est comme dans "Coluche - Le Chmeur" :



> Mais la crise rend les riches plus riches et les pauvres plus pauvres. 
> Je vois pas en quoi c'est une crise, moi : depuis que j'suis mme, j'entends dire, c'est fini, c'est plus comme avant.

----------


## ddoumeche

> Non
> Aprs, l'histoire des frontaliers n'est qu'une consquence de la ralit d'aujourd'hui o il faut faire un maximum de bnfices (coupl  libre circulation des personnes + au cot de la vie extrmement cher chez nous) qui fait que les entreprises prs de la frontire prfrent engager des Franais qu'ils peuvent payer 2'000 - 3'000 CHF alors qu'un Suisse demandera quasiment 2x fois plus.


Oui & Non. Seuls les europens peuvent rellement travailler en Suisse, voir s'installer. Mais si je revrifierais ma source.
Avec un chmage a 2,7%, les suisses peuvent demander un salaire lev mais bon vous au moins avez un tat qui remplit son rle.




> Je n'ai jamais dis a. Je ne dis pas que je me sens  la fois franais, italien, hollandais et letton. Je suis profondment franais. Je dis que je me sens aussi proche d'un italien, un hollandais ou d'un letton que d'un franais. Nuance.


Je ne sais pas comment on peut se sentir aussi proche d'un Letton que d'un ressortissant de ton propre pays, sauf  n'tre qu'un hors sol. En tout tat de cause, cela ne concerne qu'une petite minorit.




> Concernant la crise de la culture franaise d  l'UE, je ne vois pas...


Et bien comme dit prcdemment, les budgets sont dirigs de la culture vers le rgionalisme. D'ailleurs, Macron le prince noir de l'Europe prtend que la culture n'existe pas, ce qui n'est pas faux quand tu regardes la mdiocrit des productions sorties depuis 20 ans.
Tout comme il se dit que tout le personnel du ministre de la culture est vir sauf madame Agnes Saal trangement.




> Je ne sais pas ce que t'inclues par l, si c'est politique, conomique, humain... D'autant que beaucoup d'autres formes de coopration existent entre pays europens (scientifique, artistiques, culturelles, ...). Donc sans plus de prcision.


Politique bien sur. Pour le reste, il existe des consortiums, organismes et de multiples formes de projets. La culture ne regarde pas l'UE, pour preuve elle la dtruit.





> Les gens qui fabriquent ton smartphone, ton PC, tes vtements, les gens qui extraient les matires premires qui permettent de les fabriquer, ou de fabriquer les machines outils avec lesquelles ces choses ont t produites. Les petites mains aux Philippines ou ailleurs qui rendent la compta de ton oprateur tlphonique out de ta banque moins cher en se tuant les yeux sur des chques mal crits. Etc, je pourrais continuer trs longtemps.
> 
> Ces gens l ne sont plus des paysans, en abandonnent petit  petit les codes, sont payes une misre, et soutiennent notre niveau de vie en trimant et ruinant leur sant.


Ce travail d'assemblage de smartphone pourrait tre ralis par des ouvriers occidentaux pays 3000 par mois charges comprises. Nous payerions moins de charges, mais l'employeur diminuerait ses marges ... tu imagines bien qu'Apple avec ses 229 milliards de revenus est largement capable de payer les dizaines de milliers d'employs de ses sous-traitants, mme avec des salaires occidentaux.
Les gagnants sont les ouvriers et industriels chinois, et la marque qui dlocalise. Ce n'est pas pour cela que j'ai dit que c'tait bien.

Les pauvres gens, pourquoi ne restent-ils pas dans leur campagne si propre et si pure a lever des cochons et travailler les champs ? sans doute parce que l'usine paye beaucoup mieux et qu'il n'y a pas de place pour tout le monde aux champs.





> On peut changer notre mode de consommation sans forcment rduire notre niveau de vie. Les appareils lectroniques, les plastiques et l'obsolescence programme (au sens large du terme) ne participent pas  un niveau de vie de qualit. C'est pratique, c'est clair, et si on les propose aux gens ils prennent, parce que les gens sont comme ils sont, mais a ne participe pas  l'lvation de leur niveau de vie, j'aurais tendance  dire au contraire. Qui doit acheter une nouvelle bagnole devra manger moins bien pendant quelques mois.


Tu dis cela parce que tu est soumis  rgime stricte par la gauche librale dlocalisatrice depuis longtemps. Alors que la seule seule qu'il faut dlocaliser c'est Pascal Lamy. Dans une conomie sans pnurie organise du travail, ce genre de problme ne se pose pas.
Le plus drle est quand quelqu'un arrive pour changer cela, la gauche est la premire a lui taper dessus, on se demande donc si son fond de commerce n'est justement pas la cration et l'organisation de la pauvret.

----------


## fredinkan

> Oui & Non. Seuls les europens peuvent rellement travailler en Suisse, voir s'installer. Mais si je revrifierais ma source.
> Avec un chmage a 2,7%, les suisses peuvent demander un salaire lev mais bon vous au moins avez un tat qui remplit son rle.



Le chmage dans les zones frontalire est trs loin des 2.7.
Compte plutt entre 4 et 8% selon le canton et la priode: https://www.ge.ch/statistique/domain....asp?dom=03_03

Pour les chiffres du chmage en suisse il ne prend en compte que ceux tant affilis  l'ORP (et n'ayant donc pas atteint leur fin de droit).
Tu as donc que les chmeurs de "courte dure" qui sont comptabiliss.

Il n'y a malheureusement pas de statistique officielle, mais des recoupements sont faits avec les chiffres de l'aide sociale et estiment les chiffres rels de l'inactivit non-souhaite (et hors maladie / handicap)  8% sur le pays, 10-12% dans les zones frontalires.
(Pas de source  fournir de suite, faut de temps, mais je cherche les liens  l'occase si vous les voulez)

----------


## Jipt

> Les pauvres gens, pourquoi ne restent-ils pas dans leur campagne si propre et si pure a lever des cochons et travailler les champs ?


Mais parce que tu dis des btises, et tu le sais trs bien : c'est de l'humour ? Mets des smileys, car il n'est pas oblig que tout le monde comprenne : la campagne est toute pourrie et les pauvres gens ne travaillent pas dans les champs, ils s'vertuent  finir de pourrir le peu qui reste qui ne l'tait pas.

Une seule solution  ce problme : qu'est-ce que vous faites vendredi 5 octobre vers 18 h 30 ?
Plus d'infos ici : nousvoulonsdescoquelicots.org


Aux dernires nouvelles, on en est  presque 170 000 signatures. Si on est  172 000 demain soir (et on y sera surement), a fera 70 000 signatures en une semaine.
En 100 semaines (c'est la dead line arrondie) a ferait 7 000 000 de signatures.

Si avec a le gouvernement ne ragit pas, y a plus qu' tirer l'chelle et partir... sur Mars ? Va falloir de graaaands vaisseaux spatiaux,  ::ptdr:: 

Allez, ne restons pas l les bras croiss  ne rien faire pendant que tout fout le camp, parlons-en autour de nous.
J'ai commenc, je suis bien reu et cout, jusqu' prsent.

----------


## ddoumeche

> Mais parce que tu dis des btises, et tu le sais trs bien : c'est de l'humour ? Mets des smileys, car il n'est pas oblig que tout le monde comprenne : la campagne est toute pourrie et les pauvres gens ne travaillent pas dans les champs, ils s'vertuent  finir de pourrir le peu qui reste qui ne l'tait pas.
> 
> Aux dernires nouvelles, on en est  presque 170 000 signatures. Si on est  172 000 demain soir (et on y sera surement), a fera 70 000 signatures en une semaine.
> En 100 semaines (c'est la dead line arrondie) a ferait 7 000 000 de signatures.


Demandes  ton gouvernement mondial de l'Houmanit d'interdire les pesticides, voyons.

----------


## MiaowZedong

> Non, le capitalisme n'implique pas la surconsommation. Ce sont deux choses distinctes. Tu peux faire un systme capitaliste bas sur l'artisanat.


Non. Tu peux soumettre l'artisanat au march libre mais pour le capitalisme, il faut un mode de production intensif en capital qui a recours au salariat.

Cela dit, tout mode de production drgul, que ce soit du capitalisme ou de l'artisanat libre, poussera  la sur-consommation, c'est l'intrt des producteurs de vendre plus (de produits ou les mmes plus cher) et l'instinct des humains de se mettre en comptition pour dmontrer son statut, peut-tre les hommes plus que les femmes mais ce n'est pas prouv.




> Tu viens de donner les deux exemples que j'ai dj mis en application. Pas besoin de fabriquer ses tampons, il en existe en silicone qui durent 15 ans.


Je pensais tre bien renseign (pour quelqu'un qui ne saigne pas mensuellement, s'entend) mais l tu m'apprends quelque chose, je ne vois pas comment on peut fabriquer des tampons absorbants en silicone. Ou alors tu parles des coupes menstruelles? 

Par contre le problme de ces coupes, c'est que a va profondment dans le vagin, donc aucune chance d'tre utilis avant le marriage sauf par des Occidentales blanches ::aie::  



> Un exemple con : les sacs plastique dans les supermarchs. Avant que ce soit interdit, tu n'avais pas le droit de te pointer au supermarch avec ton cabas. Des trucs simples comme a peuvent changer un peu les choses, mme si a ne bouleversera pas l'conomie de la croissance. a ne suffirait pas, mais je constate que mme ces choses-l il faut des annes de militantisme cologique pour que a arrive.


On ne m'a jamais interdit d'entrer dans un supermarch avec mon propre sac ( dos, cabas, ou autre). Je pense que c'tait juste une question de facilit, la plupart n'avait pas envie de s'encombrer surtout lorsque les sacs taient gratuits.




> Je te rejoins  100 % sur la protection sociale, un peu moins sur la couverture mdicale (mais a c'est surtout mon impression personnelle), mais au niveau niveau de vie au quotidien, je ne suis pas certaine qu'une famille moyenne en France s'en tire mieux qu'une famille d'un pays de la tranche en dessous, voire de la tranche encore infrieure. Quant aux dfavoriss et aux favoriss, a dpend davantage de la politique locale que des revenus globaux du pays j'ai l'impression (mme si l'un influence l'autre). Il y a surtout beaucoup de propagande (pas toujours intentionnelle) de la part des pays  hauts revenus, d'un ct via la culture qui soigne leur image (les appartements gigantesques dans lesquels on peut vivre tout seul  Londres ou  NY sans mme travailler ), et pour inciter  adopter un mme modle conomique de l'autre (via l'OMC et autres). Si tu vas dans un pays en voie de dveloppement ou "quasi dvelopp" sans un kopeck, tout le monde, sachant que tu es Europen, te considrera comme pt de ronds, mme ceux qui ont un niveau de vie suprieur au tien. Et tu peux leur expliquer en long en large en travers, tu les fera difficilement revoir leur apprciation. Je crois qu'on a la mme ide prconue ici. Ailleurs que chez nous, on crve de faim. a existe, je ne le nie pas et je ne veux absolument pas ddramatiser le phnomne, mais on a une vision dforme des pays des tranches en dessous.


Il y a deux choses  l'oeuvre.

D'un ct, la mondialisation rduit les ingalits entre pays mais accroit celles au sein d'un pays. L'analyse Marxiste qui veut que la classe sociale compte plus que la nationalit n'a jamais t aussi vraie. Certaines catgories professionelles vivent mme mieux dans les pays en voie de dveloppement qu'ici, car l-bas elle sont plus rares et se situent plus haut sur l'chelle sociale. Par exemple, tre ingnieur en developpement informatique  Casablance donne un bien meilleur niveau de vie que le mme poste  Paris (bon, du moins en excluant le climat du niveau de vie). J'ai dj cri au sujet de ces pays comme la Malaysie, o la moiti des informaticiennes sont des femmes...qui exploitent d'autres femmes plus pauvres, parfois dans des conditions quivalant  l'esclavage, pour pouvoir se concentrer sur leurs carrires; tandi qu'en Europe l'informaticien moyen n'a absolument pas les moyens d'avoir des serviteurs  temps plein. Le revers de la mdaille: les migrants qui viennent en Europe, sont rgulariss, et se retrouvent pigs dans la misre et la prcarit; qui se rendent compte que les salaires qui leur paraissaient mirobolants au dbut fondent comme neige au soleil devant le cot de la vie ici, et sont trs dus quand il ne leur reste rien.


De l'autre ct, il y a comme tu dis la propagande. Ne nous leurrons pas, dans l'ADN de nos productions mdiatiques il y a la Guerre Froide (la TV s'est rpandue au sommet de la Guerre Froide) et le besoin de montrer  l'Autre que notre mode de vie est suprieur. Ce qui a t trs efficace pour gagner ce conflit  grand coups de Voice of America, BBC, Deutsche Welle, etc. Beaucoup d'Allemands de l'Est ont t dus de dcouvrir dans les annes 90 que seuls les riches bnficiaient du niveau de vie que l'Ouest montrait  la TV et  la radio. Sans compter que sur de nombreux points (comme les opportunits professionelles pour les mresla DDR donnait une place en crche  chaque enfant et entretenait des banques de lait maternel, maintenant il faut payer si on le peut ou sinon arrter de travailler pour s'occuper de son enfantou le recyclage) l'Est a carrment rgress aprs l'introduction du march libre. Aujourd'hui la mme propagande participe des raisons pour laquelle les migrants risquent leurs vies  la recherche d'un rve que la plupart des Occidentaux eux-mmes n'atteindront jamais.




> Les gens qui fabriquent ton smartphone, ton PC, tes vtements, les gens qui extraient les matires premires qui permettent de les fabriquer, ou de fabriquer les machines outils avec lesquelles ces choses ont t produites. Les petites mains aux Philippines ou ailleurs qui rendent la compta de ton oprateur tlphonique out de ta banque moins cher en se tuant les yeux sur des chques mal crits. Etc, je pourrais continuer trs longtemps.
> 
> Ces gens l ne sont plus des paysans, en abandonnent petit  petit les codes, sont payes une misre, et soutiennent notre niveau de vie en trimant et ruinant leur sant.


La production, c'est 25  40% du cot d'un iPhone, et le salaire des "petites mains" n'est lui-mme qu'une petite fraction du cot de production. En prenant sur les marges massives d'Apple (et de chacun de ses fournisseurs) et les cots, galement massifs, de vente & marketing (activits aujourd'hui trs importantes pour nos pays, mais qui ne contribuent nullement au niveau de vie) on peut aisment payer un salaire dcent aux employs industriels de Chine et d'ailleurs, sans augmenter les prix.

Certes, Apple est un cas extrme et dans certains cas une redistribution plus quitable imposerait de monter certains prix et donc obligerait les gens de faire des conomies sur certaines choses. En mme temps, le pouvoir d'achat des pauvres mme en Europe de l'Ouest augmenterait, donc les conomies ne porteraient que sur du luxe,  mon avis.




> On peut changer notre mode de consommation sans forcment rduire notre niveau de vie. Les appareils lectroniques, les plastiques et l'obsolescence programme (au sens large du terme) ne participent pas  un niveau de vie de qualit. C'est pratique, c'est clair, et si on les propose aux gens ils prennent, parce que les gens sont comme ils sont, mais a ne participe pas  l'lvation de leur niveau de vie, j'aurais tendance  dire au contraire. Qui doit acheter une nouvelle bagnole devra manger moins bien pendant quelques mois.


Les appareils lectroniques et les objets en plastique particippent au niveau de vie, l'obsolescence programme en revanche abaisse le niveau de vie. Avoir un smartphone c'est utile, changer de smartphone chaque fois que l'on renouvelle son abonnement annuel c'est de la surconsommation. Pareil pour le plastique, on fait plein de choses bien avec mais les emballages jetables c'est juste du gaspil.

Par contre pour la voiture, je trouve au contraire que c'est bien qu'elle soit chre. C'est un objet trs utile, c'est sr, qui reprsente une forme de libert, mais c'est aussi trs polluant, trs gourmand en ressources naturelles ( la fois  la production et  l'utilisation). Quel que soit l'quilibre purement conomique, pour des raisons de bonne gestion, il faut que la voiture reste un bien trs cher qui impose aux gens de rflchir avant de s'en servir. Quand le ptrole et l'entretien sont aussi peu chers qu'aux tats-Unis, que chacun a unue voiture ds l'adolescence, les gens se servent de la voiture pour faire 100m. Ce qui est mauvais pour l'environnement et la sant, et indique que les prix devraient tre plus levs (comme pour le tabac, dont les prix artificellement augments par l'tat sont une russite, malgr la contrebande).

----------


## MiaowZedong

Un cadeau de 350 millions pour la gnration dore.  moins d'un an des Europenes. Dans le mme temps, on supprime des contrats aids pour financer le cadeau aux vieillards de merde, mais bon, les jeunes marginaliss ne votent pas, tant pis pour eux.

S'il y a un ge minimal pour voter, pourquoi n'y a-t-il pas un ge maximal?

----------


## Jipt

> Demandes  ton gouvernement mondial de l'Houmanit d'interdire les pesticides, voyons.


C'est ce qu'on fera dans 2 ans.
Ou peut-tre plus tt ? On a pass 172 000 alors que je l'escomptais pour demain  ::ccool:: 





> Un cadeau de 350 millions pour la gnration dore.  moins d'un an des Europenes. Dans le mme temps, on supprime des contrats aids pour financer le cadeau aux vieillards de merde,


H ho, tu sais ce qu'ils te disent, les vieillards de merde ? Pi d'abord ils t'en tartinent avec et ils te la font bouffer, non mais,  ::ptdr::   ::ptdr::   ::ptdr:: 

Pi dans un an j'irai voter Poutou (ou similaire) ou blanc, si rien ne me fait kiffer.




> S'il y a un ge minimal pour voter, pourquoi n'y a-t-il pas un ge maximal?


Bonne ide, mais alors, un ge maxi pour tre lu, galement. Genre 55 ans ?

----------


## ABCIWEB

> Un cadeau de 350 millions pour la gnration dore.  moins d'un an des Europenes. Dans le mme temps, on supprime des contrats aids pour financer le cadeau aux vieillards de merde, mais bon, les jeunes marginaliss ne votent pas, tant pis pour eux.


La gnration dore ? Cela ne concerne que les petites retraites de moins de 1200/mois et ce n'est pas un cadeau car ils ne vont rien gagner mais il sont simplement dispenss de l'augmentation de la CSG. Cela n'empche pas que les retraites augmentent moins vite que l'inflation et qu'ils vont perdre en pouvoir d'achat eux aussi.

Ensuite le gouvernement annonce en mme temps la diminution du nombre de contrats aids, mais t'es pas oblig non plus de tomber dans le panneau du conflit de gnrations mme si cette mise en scne fait tout pour l'attiser. C'est pratique d'opposer des pauvres entre eux, cela vite de parler des milliards de cadeaux fiscaux, bien rels ceux-l, qu'on fait aux ultra riches et aux multinationales. 
Le problme des jeunes pauvres c'est la faute des pauvres vieux... Ben oui mon brave monsieur, les pauvres n'ont qu' se battre entre eux, a fera un spectacle divertissant pendant que les ultra riches se gavent avec la bienveillance de sa majest. T'as pas plutt l'impression que c'est ce gouvernement qui est de merde en montant de tels stratagmes pour crer des concurrences entre les plus dfavoriss ? 

Sinon tes parents ou grands parents ce sont aussi des vieillards de merde ?... grces auxquels on a le plaisir de lire toutes tes posies ? Et tu te considre comment avec les annes qui passent, comme une merde en projet ?

----------


## Ryu2000

Pourquoi Emmanuel Macron tente de reconqurir les retraits



> Marche arrire pour le gouvernement ? Aprs avoir pris des mesures pnalisant le pouvoir dachat de certains retraits, lexcutif rectifie le tir. Ce jeudi, Edouard Philippe a annonc que 300.000 retraits modestes seront exempts de la hausse de la CSG, et non 100.000 comme initialement prvu.
> 
> Mardi, cest Emmanuel Macron qui a enterr toute modification de la fiscalit des successions lors dune runion :  on ny touchera pas tant que je serai l () Arrtez demmerder les retraits . Des propos que lentourage du chef de lEtat a pris soin de rapporter  la presse. Pour envoyer un signal de plus aux seniors ?


Jespre que les retraits ne se feront pas avoir 2 fois, ils ont dj vot en masse pour lui  la prsidentielle et juste aprs ils se sont fait raser comme les autres...
*Les vieux votent et ont peur*, donc y'en a beaucoup qui sont prt  voter Macron  ::(: 
Macron doit manipuler pour essayer d'optimiser les rsultats d'LREM aux lections europennes.

----------


## MiaowZedong

> Une seule solution  ce problme : qu'est-ce que vous faites vendredi 5 octobre vers 18 h 30 ?
> Plus d'infos ici : nousvoulonsdescoquelicots.org
> 
> 
> Aux dernires nouvelles, on en est  presque 170 000 signatures. Si on est  172 000 demain soir (et on y sera surement), a fera 70 000 signatures en une semaine.
> En 100 semaines (c'est la dead line arrondie) a ferait 7 000 000 de signatures.
> 
> Si avec a le gouvernement ne ragit pas, y a plus qu' tirer l'chelle et partir... sur Mars ? Va falloir de graaaands vaisseaux spatiaux, 
> 
> ...


Dsol de te decevoir, mais derrire le "stop pesticides" de ton joli appel, ils prcisent noir sur blanc qu'ils ne veulent interdire que les pesticides de synthse. Pourquoi c'est important? Parce que cela laisse les seuls pesticides biologiques. Les pesticides bio, c'est notament:
Les composs de cuivres (sulfates, hydroxydes...) qui empoisonnent les sols. L'UE veut les interdire depuis 1991, mais l'agriculture biologique dispose d'un lobby trs efficace (et aucune alternatives technique  cause de leurs choix arbitraires et franchement dbiles).
Le pyrthre, qui dcime les abeilles et autre insectes auxiliaires
La rotnone, qui provoque la maladie de Parkinson. La rotnone est interdite en France depuis 2011 (en fait 2008, mais le lobby bio a obtenu trois ans de drogations) mais reste utilis sur le bio import.
L'huile de Neem, un des pires tueur d'abeilles. 
Le sulfate de nicotine, teratogne, cancerigne, cause d'hypertension et de maladies respiratoires qui a provoqu la mort de jardiniers bios (pas "probablement provoqu un cancer" comme le glyphosate mais certainement tu).
Le bromure de mthylne, qui dtruit la couche d'ozone et est svrement toxique
Le spinosad (tueur d'abeilles), la bouillie nantaise (caustique, ecotoxique), etc.

Tu noteras que tout ce que l'appel reproche aux pesticides de synthse est donc galement imputables aux pesticides bios.

Quelle est la diffrence entre les pesticides bio et de synthse? Outre le mode de production, les pesticides bio sont utiliss en quantits beaucoup plus leves par hectare ::aie::  S'agissant des fongicides, prs de la moiti du tonnage employ en France correspond  l'agriculture biologique, qui n'occupe pourtant que 6.5% des surfaces agricoles utilises. Ce sont des produit chimiques (si, si) qui se trouvent naturellement donc les pestes y ont une certaine resistance, et il faut donc en pandre des quantits massives pour qu'ils soient efficaces.

Bref, cette petition est une gigantesque appel  la nature qui joue sur la chimiophobie des gens et ne va que dans le sens d'empirer les choses.




> Bonne ide, mais alors, un ge maxi pour tre lu, galement. Genre 55 ans ?


J'approuve entirement  ::ccool::

----------


## Jipt

> --snip--


Leur ai pos la question. Waiting...

(Dommage... On est  175 000).

----------


## benjani13

MiaowZedong> Merci beaucoup pour ton post. 




> (Dommage... On est  175 000).


Ce n'est pas une ptition qui fait une vrit scientifique.

----------


## ymoreau

> Dsol de te decevoir, mais derrire le "stop pesticides" de ton joli appel, ils prcisent noir sur blanc qu'ils ne veulent interdire que les pesticides de synthse. Pourquoi c'est important? Parce que cela laisse les seuls pesticides biologiques. [...]
> Tu noteras que tout ce que l'appel reproche aux pesticides de synthse est donc galement imputables aux pesticides bios.
> 
> Quelle est la diffrence entre les pesticides bio et de synthse? Outre le mode de production, les pesticides bio sont utiliss en quantits beaucoup plus leves par hectare S'agissant des fongicides, prs de la moiti du tonnage employ en France correspond  l'agriculture biologique, qui n'occupe pourtant que 6.5% des surfaces agricoles utilises. Ce sont des produit chimiques (si, si) qui se trouvent naturellement donc les pestes y ont une certaine resistance, et il faut donc en pandre des quantits massives pour qu'ils soient efficaces.
> 
> Bref, cette petition est une gigantesque appel  la nature qui joue sur la chimiophobie des gens et ne va que dans le sens d'empirer les choses.


 te lire j'ai l'impression que les pesticides bio sont pire que ceux de synthse. Ce n'est pas parce qu'il y a des reproches  faire qu'ils sont forcment du mme ordre, de la mme intensit.
Tes sources ne comparent pas vraiment l'impact entre bio et non-bio. Et dans le rapport qui met en garde contre les effets de ces pesticides bio, il est quand mme prcis :



> 5.1.3 Soutenir lagriculture biologique comme un systme de culture alternatif
> Lagriculture biologique apparat aujourdhui comme  le  dispositif  le  plus  visible  et  le  plus  efficace pour permettre aux agriculteurs de valoriser leurs efforts de rduction dusage des pesticides.


Parler d'appel  la nature me parait un peu fort quand il y a des tudes srieuses qui montrent que le bio est  priori plus respectueux de l'environnement. Quant _au sens d'empirer les choses_, c'est uniquement ton opinion et tes sources n'appuient pas cet avis.

----------


## el_slapper

> (.../...)
> Parler d'appel  la nature me parait un peu fort quand il y a des tudes srieuses qui montrent que le bio est  priori plus respectueux de l'environnement. Quant _au sens d'empirer les choses_, c'est uniquement ton opinion et tes sources n'appuient pas cet avis.


Certes, mais sa raction est un peu invitable quand le bio est trait comme la solution  tous les maux. Non, le bio n'a rien de magique. Oui, le bio se trimballe un tas de problmes. Non, un label "bio" ne signifie pas que magiquement, le produit est forcment meilleur. Mme si c'est souvent le cas, il faut regarder au cas par cas(les carottes bio _non laves_ sont d'horribles nids  bactries,  fuir, par exemple, l ou lest laves ne posent aucun problme). Et surtout s'abstenir de tout dogmatisme. Face au dogmatisme de certains pro-bio, un peu de sarcasme ne fait pas de mal. Et c'est quelqu'un qui doit manger  50/60% bio qui dit a.

----------


## ymoreau

> ... Et surtout s'abstenir de tout dogmatisme. Face au dogmatisme de certains pro-bio, un peu de sarcasme ne fait pas de mal. Et c'est quelqu'un qui doit manger  50/60% bio qui dit a.


Je suis tout  fait d'accord qu'il faut s'abstenir de tout dogmatisme, mais justement sur certains sujets les "critiques" virent trs rapidement  un dogmatisme d'opposition qui rassemble tous ceux qui ont envie de s'opposer sans vritable rflexion.
Et je trouve ces ractions souvent bien plus dogmatiques que ceux qui viennent dfendre une ide au dpart. Comme le buzz anti-vegan qu'il y a eu rcemment sur Facebook.

Comme par exemple cet article plein de sophismes, raccourcis, et affirmations non fondes: https://www.contrepoints.org/2015/09...io-1ere-partie
Les commentaires montrent bien le niveau de dbat et de rflexion...


Encore une fois je n'ai vu personne affirmer ici que le bio tait magique et la solution  tous les maux, mais qu'il semblait tre une meilleure solution que le non-bio.

----------


## Jipt

> Ce n'est pas une ptition qui fait une vrit scientifique.


Ce n'est pas le but.

Le but c'est d'arrter la peste chimique.

videmment, si on la remplace par un cholra bio, on n'est gure plus avanc. J'attends leur rponse...

----------


## MiaowZedong

> te lire j'ai l'impression que les pesticides bio sont pire que ceux de synthse. Ce n'est pas parce qu'il y a des reproches  faire qu'ils sont forcment du mme ordre, de la mme intensit.


Je ne parle pas des pesticides de synthse. A peu prs tout ce qui leur est reproch est vrai en soi (sous reserves de quantits, comme toujous la dose fait le poison). Mais il est difficile de comparer directement deux pesticides car les paramtres sont multiples. Par exemple le sulfate de nicotine bio est plus dangereux pour les mammifres que ses homologues de synthse, les nonicotinodes, mais perdure moins longtemps dans l'environnement, donc dur de dire ce qui est globalement meilleur. Le sulfate de nicotine, bien que plus dangereux pour les utilisateurs, consommateurs et riverains  court et moyen terme, a moins d'effets  long terme sur l'environnement.

Le problme du bio ce n'est pas les produits, un pesticide sans effets adverses tant une chimre. C'est l'attitude qui sous-tend le bio, qui conduit  rejeter la plupart des innovations en se limitant aux substances, plantes et animaux qui existent dj, enfermant les agriculteurs dans leurs pratiques; ainsi qu'un lobby trs efficace car il bnficie d'une opinion populaire trs favorable (et ignorante: 95% des Britanniques pensent viter les pesticides en achetant bio). Cette combinaison est dvastatrice: on sait depuis 1991 qu'il faut interdire la bouillie bordelaise, et 27 ans plus tard ce n'est pas fait car les agriculteurs bio n'ont pas d'alternative. L'UE vient d'interdire les nocotinodes, mais le sulfate de nicotine reste autoris; la rotnone, interdite un temps aux USA, a t rautorise car les bio manquent d'alternatives, et mme en UE (o les rgulateurs sont plus stricts) il a fallu 4 ans de plus pour l'interdire que la parraquat, alors que les deux pesticides posent un problme identique.

Le problme du bio c'est donc que les agriculteurs qui le pratiquent obtiennent un traitement de faveur  coups d'appels  la nature, qui leur permet d'viter l'interdiction de produits dangereux et de deverser des quantits plus grandes de pesticides*, qui ne serait pas autoris aux produits de synthse. Beaucoup de personnes, mme duques, ne se rendent pas compte que les produits bio prsentent grosso modo les mmes problmes que les autres. Paralllement, le bio a bien aid  introduire ou rintroduire des pratiques cologiques efficaces (desherbage  la flamme, fumier, compost...) mais il n'a pas un monopole dessus et les meilleures pratiques du bio se retrouvent de plus en plus dans le conventionnel. Au final, un agriculteur qui pand des produits de synthse une fois par an pratiquera une agriculture plus saine et plus durable qu'un bio qui pand rgulirement.

De plus, si tu veux une comparaison, pour la plupart des cultures et selon la majorit des indicateurs, le bio a plus d'impact environnemental ngatif (plus d'missions  effet de serre, plus de terres utilises, plus de pollution des cours d'eau) que le conventionnel par unit de nourriture produite. Aucune tude ni mme (comme c'est le cas ici) meta-tude n'est parfaite et le bio n'est pas sans avantages, surtout pour certains types de cultures.

Aprs le mieux pour limiter l'impact environnemental, ce n'est ni le bio ni le conventionnel mais d'envoyer tout le monde aux champs desherber  la main comme il y a 5,000 ans. La mthode Khmer rouge quoi ::aie::  Il faut aussi prendre en compte le niveau de vie, le fait que les tches mecaniques sur une ferme sont souvent dsastreuses pour les ouvriers qui les entreprennent (come l'pandage peut l'tre galement). Le but n'est de redevenir chasseurs-ceuilleurs, mme si cela aurait l'impact environnemental le plus faible.

Surtout, le problme du bio, ce n'est pas telle ou telle pratique, tel ou tel produit. Il y a de bonnes choses dans le bio, je suis le premier  le reconnaitre malgr mes critiques. Le problme du bio, c'est d'tre purement idologique, fond sur un raisonnement fallacieux plutot que sur une pratique scientifique. Alors que les conventionnels peuvent adopter de nouveaux produits plus selectfis, de nouvelles espces de semences, etc, les bio se sont enferms dans leur doctrine.

Puis bon, ce que je reproche surtout au bio, c'est de tromper le consommateur: quand 95% des acheteurs pensent qu'ils ont un produit sans pesticides alors qu'il a t trait avec des pesticides diffrents mais pas moins nocifs, a frise la fraude...

*Pour tre prcis, les bio dversent plus de fongicides et d'insecticides, mais beaucoup moins d'herbicides car ils manquent d'herbicides rentables.

P.S. bon, il y a une autre raison d'acheter bio, les produits bio ont souvent meilleur got. Pas toujours, mais souvent quand mme, aprs tout ils sont valoriss en tant que produits premium.

----------


## Jipt

> Je ne parle pas des pesticides de synthse. A peu prs tout ce qui leur est reproch est vrai en soi (sous rserves de quantits, *comme toujours la dose fait le poison*).


Stop ! 
Il y a de plus en plus de gens qui reviennent l-dessus, plus le fait que personne n'est capable de mesurer les effets des cocktails de pesticides.

----------


## MiaowZedong

> 21% des Francais ne peuvent pas se payer 3 repas par jour
> 
> C'est srement pour ca le coup du permis de chasse, comme ca s'ils n'ont pas assez d'argent ils peuvent toujours chasser.


Mais se serrer la ceinture n'a jamais fait de mal  personne, a renforce le caractre....ah ben non en fait ::aie:: .

----------


## MiaowZedong

> De mme que le taux rel est ni avec vhmence par la classe jacassante librale-libertaire mais reconnu  demi mots par l'INSEE. Et ce n'est que le dbut. La vritable crise migratoire commencera quand le rchauffement climatique sera devenu suffisamment critique pour provoquer une crise agricole monstre dans tout la bande sahlienne.


Tiens, deux liens:

Le Monde qui affirme que mme en 2050 il n'y aura que 5.3% de la population issue de toute l'Afrique du Nord...et les Algriens qui prtendent qu'il y a dj 5 millions de personnes d'origine Algrienne en France, soit 7.5% de la population pour la seule Algrie (pour atteindre les 7 millions de personnes "lies  l'Algrie" qui font fantasmer l'extrme-droite, il faut sans doute ajouter les 2 millions de pieds-noirs, ce qui serait malhonnte).

Alors, je suis sr que le dmographe du Monde n'a pas carrment invent son chiffreen jouant sur la dfinition de l'immigration, en niant l'existence de cultures diffrentes, il a sans doute techniquement raison. Il n'empche, c'est du foutage de gueule caractris qui vise  minimiser les inquitudes des Franais par des moyens malhonnte, en trompant sur le nombre total de maghrbins, negro-africains et autres immigrs.

----------


## ddoumeche

Ce qui est intressant, au del de savoir s'il y aura 200 millions ou 250 millions de nafricains en europe dans 30 ans, c'est de se demander pourquoi plus de 200,000 franais duqus, qualifis et dont la formation a cot fort cher, partent chaque anne.
Car dans les socits en pointe comme la Core du sud ou la Suisse, les jeunes ne fuient pas leurs pays par dizaines de milliers mais restent bien sagement et contribuent  la collectivit.

Quand on aura la rponse, on pourra peut-tre se demander comment les retenir de partir et en retirer les bnfices de cette nouvelle socit multiculturelle de l'inconnaissance que nos lites nous ont vendus.

----------


## MiaowZedong

La Suisse aussi connait une migration significative de sa population. Et la Core du Sud a un taux d'migration significativement suprieur  celui de la France.

----------


## el_slapper

> (.../...)Quand on aura la rponse, on pourra peut-tre se demander comment les retenir de partir et en retirer les bnfices de cette nouvelle socit multiculturelle de l'inconnaissance que nos lites nous ont vendus.


phrase de mon manager(Franais, mais qui a appris le boulot en cosse) la semaine dernire : "le problme de la France, c'est que les managers sont franais".

----------


## Buffet_froid

_"On ne tirera rien des discours de haine. Il faut arrter de penser que notre jeunesse, parce qu'elle est d'une certaine couleur ou  un moment a fait des btises, il n'y a rien  en tirer. Marine Le Pen n'est pas avec le peuple. Marine Le Pen, c'est l'extrme droite, et l'extrme droite ce n'est pas le peuple."_

----------


## Grogro

On a tous pens que le moteur de la crise tait l'idologie laissez-faire et drgulation totale des conomistes et du milieu de la finance. Tout faux. Les conomistes avaient conscience des risques (mme Greenspan ? J'ai quand mme des doutes...). Les blocages taient bien idologiques, mais politiques (cf. Hank Paulson) : 

http://www.atlantico.fr/decryptage/l...y-3505489.html

Quant  Lehman Brothers, je conseille l'excellent documentaire d'Arte diffus il y a une semaine ou deux. Des tmoignages d'insiders.

----------


## ddoumeche

> _"On ne tirera rien des discours de haine. Il faut arrter de penser que notre jeunesse, parce qu'elle est d'une certaine couleur ou  un moment a fait des btises, il n'y a rien  en tirer. Marine Le Pen n'est pas avec le peuple. Marine Le Pen, c'est l'extrme droite, et l'extrme droite ce n'est pas le peuple."_


L'amour plus fort que la Haine. 
Macron est bien le prsident des Nique la France. Et aprs il vient nous parler des enfants de la rpublique. Je ne sais pas pour vous mais un type pareil ne s'approche pas de mes enfants.

----------


## MiaowZedong

> On a tous pens que le moteur de la crise tait l'idologie laissez-faire et drgulation totale des conomistes et du milieu de la finance. Tout faux. Les conomistes avaient conscience des risques (mme Greenspan ? J'ai quand mme des doutes...). Les blocages taient bien idologiques, mais politiques (cf. Hank Paulson) : 
> 
> http://www.atlantico.fr/decryptage/l...y-3505489.html
> 
> Quant  Lehman Brothers, je conseille l'excellent documentaire d'Arte diffus il y a une semaine ou deux. Des tmoignages d'insiders.


Oui bien sr il y a un problme politique quand les riches, dont l'intrt est la drgulation, sont proches du pouvoir. Ne pas oublier que si, depuis 2008, le proltariat n'a pas retrouv son pouvoir d'achat, les actifs financiers sont repartis de plus belle et les revenus rls du patrimoine sont aujourd'hui bien au-dessus de leur niveau d'avant crise. La crise n'a fait souffrir durablement que les travailleurs. Comme Rockefeller en 1929, les riches sont les gagnants de 2008.

Cela dit, ton biographe d'Alan Greenspan nous explique qu'Alan, le mme Alan qui a relu les bauches d'_Atlas Shrugged_, demand  Ayn Rand d'tre  ses cts pour sa prestation de serment en 74, puis t au chevet du lit de mort de Rand en 82, qui s'est toujours dfendu d'avoir trahi l'objectivisme, le biographe nous explique que ce pvre Alan voulait rguler mais que les mechants poly-tiques l'en ont empech....ce n'est juste pas crdible avec tout ce que l'on sait de Greenspan, tout ce qu'il a lui-mme dclar.

----------


## Grogro

> Cela dit, ton biographe d'Alan Greenspan nous explique qu'Alan, le mme Alan qui a relu les bauches d'_Atlas Shrugged_, demand  Ayn Rand d'tre  ses cts pour sa prestation de serment en 74, puis t au chevet du lit de mort de Rand en 82, qui s'est toujours dfendu d'avoir trahi l'objectivisme, le biographe nous explique que ce pvre Alan voulait rguler mais que les mechants poly-tiques l'en ont empech....ce n'est juste pas crdible avec tout ce que l'on sait de Greenspan, tout ce qu'il a lui-mme dclar.


Ce que tu dis est en partie vrai, mais en partie seulement. 
La crise financire de 2008 n'tait pas que le reflet de la drgulation de la finance, dont Greenspan n'tait en rien responsable (qu'on pense  la responsabilit des dmocrates sous Clinton), mais aussi le reflet de la politique montaire dsastreuse du mme Greenspan, puis ensuite Bernanke jusqu' l'clatement. Greenspan a probablement une responsabilit dans la bulle immo par sa politique montaire (il a ignor tous les signaux d'alerte au nom de son idologie librale), mais il est trs clair que l'administration Bush a une responsabilit bien plus lourde, et particulirement Hank Paulson (qui avait dj du manger son chapeau plusieurs fois pour accepter le sauvetage de Bear Stearns, de Freddy Mac et Fannie Mae) qui a politiquement bloqu toute recapitalisation de Lehman Brothers par la Fed, une fois que le rachat par Barclay eut t bloqu par les britanniques pour d'obscures raisons. 
Tout a n'a, bien sr, rien  voir avec le fait que Paulson a toujours t un Goldman Boy. 

Il est effectivement d'usage d'en faire porter la responsabilit  Greenspan :https://www.lemonde.fr/economie/arti...2661_3234.html

Voil ce qu'en dit Paul Jorion : https://www.pauljorion.com/blog/2007...?cn-reloaded=1

Ce qui a provoqu l'clatement, c'est la remonte trop forte et trop rapide du taux directeur de la Fed, alors que la crise des subprimes avait dj clat.

Je valide ton message, mais garder  l'esprit qu'on a 10 ans de recul sur la crise, et que la faillite de l'conomie noclassique et de la thorie standard de la finance sont quasi unanimement reconnues (sauf dans les universits d'co franaises  ::aie:: ), que plus personne ne croit au march auto-rgulateur, etc. On a analys les moteurs de la crise, les blocages politiques. Alors dsigner des coupables a posteriori, c'est un peu facile. Surtout des coupables individuels ou institutionnels, ce qui vite aux gouvernements de se remettre en cause. On a accus Greenspan pour mieux exonrer Bush.

----------


## fredoche

> On a tous pens que le moteur de la crise tait l'idologie laissez-faire et drgulation totale des conomistes et du milieu de la finance. Tout faux. Les conomistes avaient conscience des risques (mme Greenspan ? J'ai quand mme des doutes...). Les blocages taient bien idologiques, mais politiques (cf. Hank Paulson) : 
> 
> http://www.atlantico.fr/decryptage/l...y-3505489.html
> 
> Quant  Lehman Brothers, je conseille l'excellent documentaire d'Arte diffus il y a une semaine ou deux. Des tmoignages d'insiders.


je vois pas comment tu peux tirer a de ce simple article, et  le lire Paulson a refus de sauver Lehman Brothers, ce qui n'est rien en regard du mensonge, de la dissimulation et de la cupidit sans borne de l'ensemble des acteurs de ce secteur conomique. 
Le mal, la crise tait l avec ou sans Paulson, et s'il n'a pas sauv cette banque, tous les politiques ensuite ont sauv toutes les autres, dont la plupart des banques europennes. Ou alors j'ai rien compris au film avec Sarkozy en surperman et merkel en wonderwoman

O veux-tu en venir en fait ?

----------


## Grogro

Que la responsabilit est *peut-tre* collective, systmique, politique, et globale ? Que mme si la populace et la classe jacassante rclament  cor et  cri un bouc missaire ce n'est pas rellement une question de responsabilit individuelle ? Que les leons de la crise n'ont t, au mieux, que partiellement tires ?

Mme les banksters ne sont pas la seule classe sociale responsable. Les politiques ne sont pas seuls responsables non plus, ni les conomistes et les financiers.

----------


## MiaowZedong

> Ce que tu dis est en partie vrai, mais en partie seulement. 
> La crise financire de 2008 n'tait pas que le reflet de la drgulation de la finance, dont Greenspan n'tait en rien responsable (qu'on pense  la responsabilit des dmocrates sous Clinton), mais aussi le reflet de la politique montaire dsastreuse du mme Greenspan, puis ensuite Bernanke jusqu' l'clatement. Greenspan a probablement une responsabilit dans la bulle immo par sa politique montaire (il a ignor tous les signaux d'alerte au nom de son idologie librale), mais il est trs clair que l'administration Bush a une responsabilit bien plus lourde, et particulirement Hank Paulson (qui avait dj du manger son chapeau plusieurs fois pour accepter le sauvetage de Bear Stearns, de Freddy Mac et Fannie Mae) qui a politiquement bloqu toute recapitalisation de Lehman Brothers par la Fed, une fois que le rachat par Barclay eut t bloqu par les britanniques pour d'obscures raisons. 
> Tout a n'a, bien sr, rien  voir avec le fait que Paulson a toujours t un Goldman Boy. 
> 
> Il est effectivement d'usage d'en faire porter la responsabilit  Greenspan :https://www.lemonde.fr/economie/arti...2661_3234.html
> 
> Voil ce qu'en dit Paul Jorion : https://www.pauljorion.com/blog/2007...?cn-reloaded=1
> 
> Ce qui a provoqu l'clatement, c'est la remonte trop forte et trop rapide du taux directeur de la Fed, alors que la crise des subprimes avait dj clat.
> ...


Premirement, je ne parlais de Greenspan que pour critiquer le parti pris de son biographe qui semble vouloir blanchir son sujet. En effet, on me peut pas accuser un homme seul ou un petit groupe d'tre responsables d'une crise systmique. Je n'accuserais d'ailleurs pas plus Bush ou Paulson que Greenspan, cela les dpasse, mme si les trois ont t mis dans des positions de pouvoir pour travailler dans ce sens.

Quand  "10 ans de recul" et "la faillite de l'conomie noclassique", tu aurais pu l'crire en 1939  ::aie::  Il ne convient pas de parler d'idologie ou de thorie noclassique, mais de stratgie qui revient rgulirement car elle sert objectivement les intrts de certains. Si (cf. d'ailleurs l'article sur l'euro que tu as post dans le thread du Brexit) certains pays on carrment connu une perte de richesses, et quasiment tous ont enregistr un manque  gagner de nouvelles richesses, les actifs boursiers ont progress et il y a eu, effectivement, redistribution de richesses du travail vers le capital et du petit pargnant vers le gros investisseur (en UK, seul pays pour lequel j'ai ce genre de chiffres en tte, une somme pargne aurait perdu ~15% de sa valeur rlle depuis 2008 mais la mme investie dans le FTSE aurait gagn ~40% en valeur rlle).




> Que la responsabilit est *peut-tre* collective, systmique, politique, et globale ? Que mme si la populace et la classe jacassante rclament  cor et  cri un bouc missaire ce n'est pas rellement une question de responsabilit individuelle ? Que les leons de la crise n'ont t, au mieux, que partiellement tires ?
> 
> Mme les banksters ne sont pas la seule classe sociale responsable. Les politiques ne sont pas seuls responsables non plus, ni les conomistes et les financiers.


Oui, il y a responsabilit collective, mais la majorit, "les 99%", n'y sont pour rien,malgr la dmocratie. Sauf si tu considre qu'il tait de leur devoir de dresser des guillotines ::massacre::

----------


## Ryu2000

> Ce qui est intressant, au del de savoir s'il y aura 200 millions ou 250 millions de nafricains en europe dans 30 ans, c'est de se demander pourquoi plus de 200,000 franais duqus, qualifis et dont la formation a cot fort cher, partent chaque anne.


C'est vrai qu'il y a une fuite des cerveaux dans toute l'UE.
Il y a plein de jeunes qui quittent leur pays, notamment en Espagne, en Italie, au Portugal.
Parce qu'ils ont le sentiment qu'il n'y a pas d'avenir chez eux.
Comme ils n'ont pas de travail, ils sont un peu contraint de partir...

Le nombre de dpart est tellement lev, qu'il a fait baisser significativement les statistiques du chmages !  ::ptdr:: 
(en Espagne le nombre de chmeurs en moins est quasiment le mme que le nombre de personnes qui ont quitt le pays)

En France il est difficile de faire une entreprise parce que les charges sont trop levs.
Il y a moyen de gagner beaucoup plus en partant ailleurs.

===
Et sinon l'autre facteur c'est que culturellement les africains font gnralement plus d'enfants.

----------


## ABCIWEB

> En France il est difficile de faire une entreprise parce que les charges sont trop levs.
> Il y a moyen de gagner beaucoup plus en partant ailleurs.



Il y aura toujours moins de charges quelque part ailleurs dans le monde, de sorte que tu pourras toujours raconter ton marronnier, ce que font d'ailleurs les patrons franais (et les autres) depuis toujours. C'tait dj le mme discours en 1936 lors de l'instauration des congs pays, puis en 1944 pour la scu, et tout au long de l'histoire jusqu' aujourd'hui avec toi pour reprendre cette rengaine comme un macroniste bien dress.

Et selon toi il faudrait s'aligner sur le moins disant, c'est  dire sur les paradis fiscaux comme l'Irlande ? Tu ne vois pas que les entreprises veulent profiter d'une main d'oeuvre qualifie et de toute l'infrastructure qui va avec mais ne participer  rien, c'est  dire les charges pour le secteur public et les bnfices pour le secteur priv ? Tu ne vois pas que ce slogan est un pige  con vieux comme le monde, du mme niveau que la thorie du ruissellement ?

Qu'il faille faire des amnagements ici et l en fonction de la taille/projets des entreprises, cela peut se concevoir, mais se rfrer uniquement aux charges ou au taux d'imposition comparativement  ce qui ce fait de pire ailleurs, est exactement du mme niveau logique que d'affirmer que l'on va rsoudre le problme du rchauffement climatique et plus gnralement de l'cologie, en laissant toute libert aux entreprises et aux spculateurs pour faire un maximum de bnfices en un minimum de temps. Comme quoi on peut dire des vidences  deux balles comme ton marronnier sans tre ncessairement pertinent.

----------


## ABCIWEB

> Que la responsabilit est *peut-tre* collective, systmique, politique, et globale ?


Responsabilit collective, globale ? Cela concerne plus prcisment les politiciens, les hauts fonctionnaires au pouvoir, et leurs relations avec les plus gros lobbies, dont le plus puissant est celui des banquiers. Un exemple trs instructif avec ce documentaire qui est paru dernirement sur france 3 et qui retrace les aventures de BNP Paribas depuis 1966 jusqu' aujourd'hui.



On y apprend les manuvres de Michel Pbereau, prsident de BNP Paribas et surnomm le parrain du capitalisme franais, auprs de Sarkosy pour ne pas rguler ni intervenir dans les banques franaises lors de la crise de 2008. Au lieu de cela c'est 1000 milliards d'argent public financs par la BCE (contribuables europens) qui ont permis de renflouer l'conomie. "Face: la banque gagne, pile: le contribuable perd". 

On y voit le pantouflage des responsables financiers du secteur public trs conciliants avec leurs futurs employeurs du priv (grosses banques) qui sauront leur offrir des postes mirifiques ds la fin de leur contrat public, mais uniquement pour ceux qui le "mritent".

On apprend un peu plus loin (34':25") qu'Hollande, l'ennemi de la finance, a laiss aux banquiers le soin de rdiger eux-mmes les lois de sparation et de rgulation bancaires tant promises aux franais. On y voit la filire de l'ENA et plus particulirement le rseau de l'IGF trs sollicit par les banquiers - 18 inspecteurs gnraux des finances employs chez BNP Paribas sous la prsidence de Michel Pbereau - pour influencer leurs collgues placs au plus haut niveau dans toutes les administrations et capables de bloquer les lois concernant la rgulation du secteur bancaire (tmoignage d'Arnault Montebourb 40':25").

Bien videmment, toute banque internationale qui se respecte est mouille jusqu'au cou dans l'vasion fiscale. C'est donc une bonne quarantaine de milliards qui seront soustrait  l'impt de diffrents tats par l'intermdiaire de BNP Paribas Suisse, filiale de BNP Paribas. *Cerise sur le gteau* le 14 dcembre 2005 (51':00"), quand Michel Pbereau prsident de la commission de la dette publique, conseille  l'tat franais de mieux grer ses finances, alors que dans le mme temps, prsident de BNP Paribas, il aide ses clients  chapper au fisc...  ::mrgreen::  (de quoi inspirer notre banquier jupitrien qui n'a rien invent). Inutile de prciser que personne n'a t rellement inquit en Europe malgr toutes les preuves et accusations.

On enchaine ensuite avec la crise grecque dont BNP dtenait 8 milliards de crances. La rgle absolue du FMI tait alors de ne pas accorder de prt  un tat sans restructuration pralable de sa dette, mais cela aura fait perdre aux banques une partie de leurs crances. Quitte  changer les statuts du FMI, on fait cette fois-ci une exception, et sans restructuration de la dette, ce sont donc les tats europens (BCE) qui s'endettent pour prter  la Grce l'argent pour rembourser leurs emprunts aux banques prives. Ah oui, (1:02:10) les principaux conseills de DSK, alors directeur du FMI, taient, vous avez devin, tous issus de l'IGF et cadres chez BNP Paribas, tandis que Jean Claude Trichet prsident de la BCE tait un proche de Michel Pbereau lui-mme. Bon ne soyons pas trop chauvins, cela arrangeait aussi les banques et quelques intrts allemands.
Au total, *en 2010* (1:04:50) les cranciers privs (banques prives europennes) dtenaient 200 milliards de dette grecque contre 36 milliards de crances publiques (UE/BCE), et aprs ce joli tour de passe-passe on arrive *en 2014* avec des cranciers privs ne dtenant plus que 13 milliards de dette grecque contre 227 milliards  la charge de l'UE/BCE. Dommage pour les grecs et les contribuables europens...  ::mrgreen:: 

Un quidam pourrait penser que cela a vit d'avoir  sauver les banques europennes... Pas crdible un seul instant quand on sait qu'une des banques les plus implique comme BNP Paribas n'avait que 8 milliards d'emprunts Grecs, ce qui aprs restructuration de la dette  50%  (pourcentage suggr par Charles de Courson plus tt dans le documentaire), ne lui aurait fait perdre que 4 milliards d'euros. Une somme astronomique pour une banque de cette dimension ? Pas vraiment quand on voit quelques temps plus tard (1:06:04), aprs enqute amricaine concernant la violation de l'embargo sur le Soudan (soutien du terrorisme, refuge de Ben Laden, violations des droits de l'homme etc.), que la banque s'est vue infliger une amende de 6.6 milliards de dollars, porte finalement  8.9 milliards de dollars pour indemniser les victimes, soit un montant de 8 milliards d'euros pays cette fois-ci sans aucun problme.  Conclusion, pour viter aux banques europennes prives de perdre  chacune quelques milliards d'euros qu'elles auraient trs bien pu assumer, le FMI et la BCE ont mis toute la dette grecque non restructure sur le dos des contribuables europens, et provoqu la ruine de la Grce... pour profiter  d'autres dlinquants**.

Il y a bien entendu beaucoup d'autres informations dans ce documentaire qui dure 1h25 et qui se termine par une nouvelle affaire impliquant cette fois-ci BNP Paribas dans le gnocide Rwandais... Rien n'est trop beau pour BNP Paribas  ::mrgreen:: 

**Au passage, un des gros bnficiaires de l'opration "ruine de la Grce et report des crances sur le dos des contribuables europens" a t le consortium allemand Fraport qui a rafl quatorze aroports grecs, en demandant de surcroit une prime du fait du mauvais tat des aroports et des travaux  raliser. Fraport est "naturellement" domicili dans des paradis fiscaux, ce qui faire dire au journal Libration : "Les bijoux de famille grecs sont donc, en partie, dans des coffres publics allemands. Mais  labri de limpt".

N'oublions pas pour finir que Mario Draghi actuel prsident de la BCE, tait vice-prsident de la branche europenne de la banque d'affaires amricaine Goldman Sachs quand celle-ci aidait le gouvernement grec  dissimuler son dficit public. De notre ct, c'est un rejeton de chez Rothschild qui nous sert de prsident. Pas tonnant qu'il soit aussi dcomplex dans son rle de ripou nolibral avec tous ces illustres confrres en exemple. D'ailleurs, l'ide de solder des rentes exceptionnelles sans concurrence et en progression constante comme les aroports de Paris et la franaise des jeux, sans aucune contrainte ni besoin urgent, fait de lui un bon candidat dans la course aux ripoux d'exception.  

Maintenant si vous ne savez pas, c'est que vous ne voulez pas savoir. Mais le prochain neuneu qui me sort que la dette franaise est la faute du peuple franais qui vit au dessus de ses moyens, je le pend haut et court, et sans pravis  :;):

----------


## Ryu2000

> Il y aura toujours moins de charges quelque part ailleurs dans le monde


Je rpte juste ce que la plupart des jeunes qui quittent leur pays disent...
En France il y a des abus, par exemple on essaie de forcer les indpendant  passer par le RSI, alors que lgalement ils peuvent s'assurer dans n'importe quel pays de l'UE.

Avec l'impt  la source on va voir clairement le poids des charges sur notre salaire.

----------


## MiaowZedong

> ...


Joli rquisitoire mais la dette publique (Franaise, de surcrot) n'a rien  voir avec la crise de 2008. D'autant plus que la dette de la France n'est pas vraiment un problme actuellement, les OAT se vendent comme des petits pains et la dette cote de moins en moins cher. Le fardeau de la dette, c'est un fantasme sur lequel s'appuient les partisans de l'austrit.

----------


## fredoche

> Maintenant si vous ne savez pas, c'est que vous ne voulez pas savoir. Mais le prochain neuneu qui me sort que la dette franaise est la faute du peuple franais qui vit au dessus de ses moyens, je le pend haut et court, et sans pravis


Pas cout la vido mais j'ai cout un mec il y a 2 jours qui tout du moins sur le pantouflage tait compltement raccord avec toi.

Je fournis la corde si tu veux, de la tresse de cuivre tiens, je dpouillerai mes vieux cbles du garage. Un beau collier qui brille, genre grand commandeur de l'ordre des crapules, des crevures et de la racaille





> Joli rquisitoire mais la dette publique (Franaise, de surcrot) n'a rien  voir avec la crise de 2008. D'autant plus que la dette de la France n'est pas vraiment un problme actuellement, les OAT se vendent comme des petits pains et la dette cote de moins en moins cher. Le fardeau de la dette, c'est un fantasme sur lequel s'appuient les partisans de l'austrit.


Joli affirmation concernant 2008 mais tu as des lments qui tayent un tant soit peu ce que tu dis ou c'est juste gratuit ? 
Parce ce joli graphique wikipdia prend une drle de pente verticale en 2008 et la dette prend 10% de PIB en plus au bas mot, du fait notamment du ralentissement conomique

----------


## Jipt

Yop !



> Parce ce joli graphique wikipdia prend une drle de pente verticale en 2008 et la dette prend 10% de PIB en plus au bas mot, du fait notamment du ralentissement conomique


C'est de celui-l dont tu causes, au tout dbut de l'article ? Parce qu'il n'est pas bon, ton lien : il envoie sur un chapitre plein de texte, prcd de chapitres pleins de textes et suivi de chapitres pdt, et sans aucun graphique, ni vers le haut ni vers le bas, pendant un bout de temps.  ::aie::   ::mouarf::

----------


## ABCIWEB

> Joli rquisitoire mais la dette publique (Franaise, de surcrot) n'a rien  voir avec la crise de 2008.


 Joli peut-tre, mais document pour sr, ce qui n'est pas le cas de ton affirmation gratuite. Renseignes-toi et regardes au minimum les sources qu'on te donne ! 

A 30'20" dans le documentaire, il y a un passage spcialement prvu pour toi : "Reste  convaincre que la crise de 2008 n'a rien cot aux citoyens" et la rponse de Karine Berger : "Les contribuables franais n'ont pas vers de l'argent  BNP Paribas, mais l o BNP Paribas fait preuve d'hypocrisie, c'est que dans le mme temps, le risque conomique s'est rpercut sur un dficit considrable de la france qui a fait explos la dette et qui de fait, va devoir tre paye par les contribuables. Dit autrement, ce n'est pas le sauvetage des banques qui a cout de l'argent, c'est le fait que les banques aient arrt de financer l'conomie et que l'conomie s'est effondre, et que l, il a fallu que l'tat intervienne pour sauver l'conomie."

Par ailleurs, une crise conomique c'est naturellement moins de ressources pour l'tat... Et si tu n'aime pas ce documentaire, il existe d'autre sources, par exemple Le monde avec cet article de 2008 qui donne globalement les mmes arguments que Karine Berger dans le documentaire, ou encore cet article de la Tribune qui fait les mme constatations 6 ans plus tard. Je recopie les principaux titres de cet article intitul "*Les huit consquences dsastreuses de la crise de 2008 sur la France*" et qui date de 2014:



> - Stagnation : uniquement 1,6% de croissance totale depuis 2008
> - Emploi : 800 000 chmeurs de plus
> - Dgradation de finances publiques pas du tout rtablies six ans aprs
> - Dette publique : plus de 700 milliards d'euros (+57%). Mi 2008, la dette publique brute de la France s'tablissait  1,294 milliards d'euros (65,2% du PIB). Mme si l'INSEE ne publiera que le 30 septembre les donnes  mi anne 2014, la barre des 2 trilliards d'euros et les 95% du PIB ont t passs allgrement.
> - Dpenses publiques annuelles : plus de de 200 milliards par an,  3,3% du PIB
> - Impts et prlvements obligatoires annuels : plus de 140 milliards, 1,7% de PIB
> ...


700 milliards de dette publique de plus de 2008  2014, soit une augmentation de 57% en six ans et tu affirmes que la dette publique franaise n'a rien  voir avec la crise de 2008. Trop fort ! tu as le bon profil pour aller travailler chez BNP Paribas, ou ventuellement dans le gouvernement qui cherche actuellement des bons serviteurs trs accommodants avec la ralit pour dfendre sa politique et ses thories toutes aussi obscures qu'injustifiables  ::):

----------


## fredoche

> Yop !
> 
> 
> C'est de celui-l dont tu causes, au tout dbut de l'article ? Parce qu'il n'est pas bon, ton lien : il envoie sur un chapitre plein de texte, prcd de chapitres pleins de textes et suivi de chapitres pdt, et sans aucun graphique, ni vers le haut ni vers le bas, pendant un bout de temps.


Oui merci Jipt  ::D:

----------


## Grogro

> Joli rquisitoire mais la dette publique (Franaise, de surcrot) n'a rien  voir avec la crise de 2008. D'autant plus que la dette de la France n'est pas vraiment un problme actuellement, les OAT se vendent comme des petits pains et la dette cote de moins en moins cher. Le fardeau de la dette, c'est un fantasme sur lequel s'appuient les partisans de l'austrit.


La dette publique franaise dcoule en grande partie de la crise financire, puisque les tats ont du renflouer massivement les banques et les assureurs pour viter une implosion totale de tout le systme financier mondial. Et parce que les comptes de la scu ont t explos par la crise. Modulo la responsabilit individuelle de la clique sarkozyste et des 500 milliards qu'ils ont foutus par la fentre.

L'austrit est invitable tant que les emprunts de l'eurozone ne sont pas mutualiss. Bon courage pour faire accepter a aux allemands, a fait 25 ans qu'on essaye. La France propose les eurobonds depuis 1993. Pourquoi crois-tu que Macron est si zl pour appliquer les diktats de Berlin et Bruxelles, et acclre les rformes structurelles qui sont bloques depuis 1995 ? 

Seule la France peut se passer de l'austrit, et l'Italie le pourrait en 2019 puisqu'ils ont dsormais une balance extrieure solide et un excdent primaire. Thoriquement. Si Salvini claque la porte de l'eurozone, et fait dfaut sur la dette italienne. S'ils ont suffisamment de rserves de change pour soutenir la nouvelle lire italienne. Sinon comme la France, ils doivent limiter la croissance naturelle des dpenses publiques  un rythme infrieur  la croissance du PIB. Sachant que l'Italie est toujours en crise sociale massive, en sous-investissement public chronique, des infrastructures dans un trs sale tat, une crise migratoire absolument dmente, c'est pas trop le moment pour eux de rduire la voilure. 

Quant  la France, on ne peut emprunter quasi gratuitement que parce que le monde est avide d'euros, et que faute de dette allemande disponible, on achte de la dette franaise. C'est pour a qu'on peut se permettre de ne pas faire d'austrit mais juste de limiter la croissance des dpenses publiques. Et a suffit dj  faire pas mal de dgts dans le rgalien (justice, intrieur, ducation, sant). Parce qu'identifier les dpenses publiques superflues, qui ont toutes une raison politique d'exister, ce n'est pas si simple. Identifier les niches fiscales improductives (100 milliards ! plus que la fraude fiscale et sociale, plus que le rendement de l'IR), ce n'est pas si simple non plus. Cela prend du temps. Et dans toute niche, il y a un chien qui mord. 

Tant qu'on est pris dans une union montaire, avec une BCE dont le mandat est la lutte  outrance contre l'inflation et non le plein emploi (cf courbe de Phillips), on a pas d'autre marge de manuvre que d'amender l'ordo-libralisme allemand. La seule alternative aux rformes structurelles, qui portent un gros risque dflationniste, c'est de faire un putsch  la BCE. Et remettre en place une politique montaire favorable  l'emploi.

Le pire dans tout a c'est que l'euro a t voulu par la France. On a offert sur un plateau d'argent aux allemands l'arme pour le suicide conomique de toute l'Europe du sud...

----------


## Grogro

> Dit autrement, ce n'est pas le sauvetage des banques qui a cout de l'argent, c'est le fait que les banques aient arrt de financer l'conomie et que l'conomie s'est effondre, et que l, il a fallu que l'tat intervienne pour sauver l'conomie."
> 
> Par ailleurs, une crise conomique c'est naturellement moins de ressources pour l'tat.


Exactement, c'est la dfinition d'une crise conomique. C'est une crise de liquidit o des milliers voire des millions d'entreprises se retrouvent avec un accs beaucoup plus difficile au crdit. Avec la spirale de dfaut de paiement qui s'ensuit et qui rend encore plus difficile l'accs au crdit...

Et c'est bien ce qui nous pend au nez au vu de la politique montaire de la Fed qui remonte rapidement et brusquement les taux d'intrts. Alors que l'conomie est en pleine convalescence et que l'emploi commence  peine  revenir pour les "cols bleus" en 2018... Et plus le taux directeur de la Fed remonte, plus le monde se rue vers le dollars (donc les t-bonds, d'o la politique fiscale de Trump : dficits ultra massifs, baisse drastique de la fiscalit, choc d'offre). Et les capitaux fuient en masse d'abord depuis les pays mergents (crise en Turquie, Brsil, Argentine, Afrique du Sud, Indonsie etc.), et commencent  quitter l'eurozone. 

La Fed et Trump sont de plus en plus opposs en ce moment et l c'est Trump qui a clairement raison... La Fed est en train de prparer le terrain pour la prochaine crise financire majeure (moins de liquidit et un march en action bien trop valoris, des bulles immo un peu partout) , et Trump jette de l'huile sur le feu puisqu'il est en train de foutre en l'air les rgulations bancaires mises en place  partir de 2009...

2008 au carr, c'est maintenant ? :/

----------


## fredoche

En fait c'est pas "une bonne guerre", c'est plutt "une bonne crise" non ?
Et une bonne guerre ensuite ?

----------


## ABCIWEB

> L'austrit est invitable tant que les emprunts de l'eurozone ne sont pas mutualiss. Bon courage pour faire accepter a aux allemands, a fait 25 ans qu'on essaye. La France propose les eurobonds depuis 1993. Pourquoi crois-tu que Macron est si zl pour appliquer les diktats de Berlin et Bruxelles, et acclre les rformes structurelles qui sont bloques depuis 1995 ?
> ...
> Sinon comme la France, ils doivent limiter la croissance naturelle des dpenses publiques  un rythme infrieur  la croissance du PIB.
> ...
> Quant  la France, on ne peut emprunter quasi gratuitement que parce que le monde est avide d'euros, et que faute de dette allemande disponible, on achte de la dette franaise. C'est pour a qu'on peut se permettre de ne pas faire d'austrit mais juste de limiter la croissance des dpenses publiques. Et a suffit dj  faire pas mal de dgts dans le rgalien (justice, intrieur, ducation, sant). Parce qu'identifier les dpenses publiques superflues, qui ont toutes une raison politique d'exister, ce n'est pas si simple. Identifier les niches fiscales improductives (100 milliards ! plus que la fraude fiscale et sociale, plus que le rendement de l'IR), ce n'est pas si simple non plus. Cela prend du temps. Et dans toute niche, il y a un chien qui mord. 
> 
> Tant qu'on est pris dans une union montaire, avec une BCE dont le mandat est la lutte  outrance contre l'inflation et non le plein emploi (cf courbe de Phillips), on a pas d'autre marge de manuvre que d'amender l'ordo-libralisme allemand.


On croirait entendre Moscovici, austrit invitable, rformes structurelles, rduire les droits et durcir les conditions de travail des salaris, diminuer les prestations de l'tat ...en commenant par taper sur les plus pauvres pour que les autres se plaignent moins de ce qu'ils perdront. Bravo, c'est le parfait petit manuel du banquier. 

Cette austrit n'est pas invitable et c'est indpendant de la mutualisation des emprunts de l'eurozone. Macron est zl pour favoriser sa caste d'ultra riches, il n'a aucune obligation de le faire, mais il le fait d'autant plus facilement que c'est la mme politique nolibrale que celle voulue et rabche par Bruxelles. On connait ce discours par coeur, mais ce n'est pas pour autant qu'on doit l'accepter ni le reproduire sans critique.

Je veux dire que tu joues avec leur jeu et les cartes sont truques, donc forcment ton analyse est trs oriente "limiter les dpenses", "austrit". Mais Bruxelles n'a pas d'autorit sur notre politique intrieure, et la BCE n'a rien  dire tant qu'on respecte un quilibre budgtaire avec un dficit infrieur  3%. Alors pourquoi ne parles-tu que des dpenses, qui t'a souffl a dans l'oreille ? Un quilibre budgtaire, c'est un quilibre entre des dpenses et des recettes, pourquoi ne parles-tu pas galement des recettes pour avoir une analyse quilibre ? 

La suppression de l'impt sur la fortune c'est plusieurs milliards de recettes en moins, les baisses de charges sur les entreprises sans aucun contrle ni contrepartie, c'est des dizaines de milliards de recettes en moins, une quarantaine avec Hollande, et une bonne dizaine avec Macron (dans un premier temps). Et la vente des bijoux de famille, aroports de Paris et la franaise des jeux, vont profiter  qui ? Des entreprises adoubes par Jupiter, genre Benalla et la scurit pour les riches ? Bilan final : on va perdre encore de belles recettes dont la vente ne profitera certainement pas toujours au plus grand nombre, mais c'est nanmoins  ce plus grand nombre qu'on demandera de payer le manque  gagner de ces rentes pourtant sans concurrence et en constante progression. 
Et je ne parle pas de l'vasion fiscale, ni des montages faits par les multinationales et approuvs par Bruxelles pour ne pas payer d'impts (ou une somme ridicule) et rduire d'autant les recettes de l'tat. Bref, c'est une provocation de dire au peuple qu'on est en dficit et qu'il faut se serrer la ceinture quand on nique volontairement les recettes publiques pour le seul profit de quelques uns. D'ailleurs, mme Macron qui devrait savoir se contenir, ne peut pas s'empcher de faire de la provocation...




> La seule alternative aux rformes structurelles, qui portent un gros risque dflationniste, c'est de faire un putsch  la BCE.


L tu joues encore avec le fatalisme de ton jeu truqu et tu reprends simplement le slogan de l'idologie nolibrale, le fameux "there is no alternative" de Thatcher. Mais c'est juste un slogan, une formule premptoire faute de pouvoir justifier l'injustifiable, du mme niveau que Macron quand il dit aux retraits de ne pas se plaindre, ou  des salaris qu'ils ne sont rien. Quand on ne peut/veut pas se justifier parce que c'est injustifiable, on fait le petit cacou provocateur minable et hargneux, qu'on fasse partie de l'lite Bruxelloise comme le pathtique Moscovici, ou qu'on soit prsident de la rpublique franaise. 

Les portugais n'ont pas fait de putsch  la BCE et pourtant ils ont dit merde aux rformes souhaites par Bruxelles, en faisant  tout l'inverse : 



> Le salaire minimum a t augment en 2016 puis de nouveau en 2017, en change de baisses de cotisations pour les employeurs, de 23%  22%. Ces deux augmentations du SMIC portugais ont pass le salaire minimum de 505  557 . Puis des mesures conomiques  vocation sociale  mais aussi de relance du pouvoir d'achat  ont t prises : augmentation des retraites et des allocations familiales, renforcements du droit du travail, baisses des impts pour les salaris les plus modestes, arrt des privatisations de services et d'infrastructures publics, programme de lutte contre la prcarit.
> ...
> Le Portugal a dmontr depuis 2 ans, qu'une politique  inverse aux politiques austritaires, et donc base sur une relance par la demande et l'amlioration des protections sociales  pouvait fonctionner. Ce que le FMI avait dj confirm en 2016 en annonant  propos de la Grce que "l'austrit ne fonctionnait pas".


L'article ci-dessus date de 2017, et c'est encore mieux en 2018 :



> Le Portugal est devenu le meilleur lve de la zone euro avec une croissance conomique au plus haut, un chmage au plus bas, des investissements en progression permanente, un dficit budgtaire qui tend vers le zro. Toutes ces bonnes nouvelles sont de plus accompagnes par une premire mondiale : l'nergie lectrique produite par les renouvelables a dpass la consommation du pays. Seul point noir, idologique, celui l : la politique mene pour parvenir  ces rsultats est encore et toujours  l'oppose de celle prconise par Bruxelles et suivie par Berlin ou Paris.


Je ne dis pas qu'on peut tout calquer sur le Portugal, mais cela montre au minimum qu'*il y a d'autres pistes, d'autres alternatives, et qui elles, fonctionnent bien*. Mais faut surtout pas le rpter ni s'en inspirer, parce que l, a bnficie  tout un peuple, ou tout au moins, au plus grand nombre et pas uniquement  quelques privilgis. Chut !  :;):

----------


## Jipt

> En fait c'est pas "une bonne guerre", c'est plutt "une bonne crise" non ?
> Et une bonne guerre ensuite ?


a, c'est trop flippant.  ::calim2:: 
Mais ne nous inquitons pas, les catastrophes climatiques  venir vont se charger de nous remettre du plomb dans la tte (enfin, j'espre...)

----------


## Ryu2000

> Mais ne nous inquitons pas, les catastrophes climatiques  venir vont se charger de nous remettre du plomb dans la tte (enfin, j'espre...)


Si un gros drglement climatique a lieu, il y a plein de zones qui sont pour l'instant froide qui vont devenir trs confortable (comme la Sibrie par exemple).
C'est un peu comme l'Islande qui tait gel et le Groenland qui tait vert.
Terre verte, c'est la traduction de Groenland qui dsigne l'immense le glace de l'Arctique. Avec juste raison, disent les scientifiques...

On ne va probablement pas viter la guerre
Il faut bien qu'on se sorte de la crise conomique, les dettes ne seront jamais rembours il faut bien une remise  zroLes USA doivent empcher l'alliance Chine/Russie de devenir trop forteLes USA doivent dfendre le dollar, les pays producteurs auraient intrt  utiliser une autre monnaie (ptro-yuan convertible en or) (les guerres US ont souvent lieu pour protger le ptro-dollar)Si il y a une trop forte migration pour cause climatique a va finir en guerre civile

La seconde guerre mondiale a produit les 30 glorieuses.

----------


## Grogro

> Je veux dire que *tu joues avec leur jeu et les cartes sont truques*, donc forcment ton analyse est trs oriente "limiter les dpenses", "austrit". Mais Bruxelles n'a pas d'autorit sur notre politique intrieure, et la BCE n'a rien  dire tant qu'on respecte un quilibre budgtaire avec un dficit infrieur  3%. Alors pourquoi ne parles-tu que des dpenses, qui t'a souffl a dans l'oreille ? Un quilibre budgtaire, c'est un quilibre entre des dpenses et des recettes, pourquoi ne parles-tu pas galement des recettes pour avoir une analyse quilibre ?


Tu lis encore une fois ce qui t'arrange et tu ne cherches mme pas  comprendre (au fait : je n'ai pas parl QUE des dpenses loin de l, mais tu n'as lu que ce qui t'arrange). La phrase que j'ai mise en gras est une des deux cls (la seconde c'est la politique montaire et la peur de l'inflation). J'ai prcisment montr en quoi les cartes sont truques et le jeu biais. Ce que j'explique, c'est d'o vient le TINA du no-libralisme dans sa version non conservatrice (c'est  dire dans sa vision non purement idologiques inspire de Hayek, Von Mises, tout a). Le TINA vient aussi d'un blocage macroconomique que l'on a jamais voulu rellement analyser depuis 45 ans. Un blocage macroconomique, nergtique, dmographique, et montaire. Pour sortir rellement du nolibralisme, il faut comprendre l'conomie qui est trop souvent un gros mot pour les franais qui s'imagine toujours que "l'intendance suivra". Que le politique a forcment tous les pouvoirs.

Quand je dis qu'il n'y a pas d'alternative aux rformes structurelles, en restant dans les rgles du jeu,  cause du rle de la BCE, ce n'est pas pour rien : le mandat de la BCE ce n'est pas le plein emploi, c'est la lutte contre l'inflation. Renseigne-toi un peu sur l'arbitrage entre chmage et inflation et tu comprendras. D'ailleurs, une rforme structurelle, c'est quoi au fond ? Quels sont les prrequis en terme de *confiance* que le Danemark, la Norvge ou la Sude ont, et que la France n'a jamais eu ? Et en quoi cela empche de lancer en mme temps ( ::mrgreen:: ), une bonne vieille politique de la relance ?

Tu te doutes bien que je n'aime pas beaucoup le libralisme, mais je sais trs bien que la seule conomie viable est une conomie de march relativement ouverte sur le monde. Ouverte mais pas trop. Une conomie modrment librale avec des marchs contrls, o ltat joue un rle cl de rgulateur, d'investisseur, et d'incitateur. En ce sens l oui, je suis clairement Macron compatible. Ce qui ne veut pas dire que je suis macronien.
Tu as peut-tre remarqu que je crache mon fiel contre l'cole noclassique de l'conomie ds que j'en ai l'occasion. Par contre je me rclame aussi bien de l'conomie comportemental que des rgulationistes et des no et post-keynsiens, ou des principes de l'conomie circulaire.

Tu veux renverser la table en bon radical et tu as raison. Ce n'est nullement une position extrmiste mais une authentique position radicale (analyser les problmes  la racine). Par ailleurs si le radicalisme est devenu synonyme d'extrmisme dans le vocabulaire courant de la classe jacassante, ce n'est pas un hasard. C'est prcisment pour tuer dans luf tout raisonnement permettant de sortir du cadre. 

Moi je dis : avant de renverser la table, il faut d'abord identifier les vritables blocages qui font que nous en sommes rendus l depuis le premier choc ptrolier. Y compris les blocages psychologiques, certains hrits de la mmoire collective. Il faut identifier ce qui marche en Allemagne, dans les pays nordiques, ce qui marche en France, ce qui marche au RU, au Portugal depuis qu'ils ont pu se lancer dans une politique keynsienne, et mme ce qui marche aux USA. Et surtout, ce qui ne marche pas dans chacun des pays. Et pourquoi. Comprendre en quoi chaque contexte est diffrent. Et c'est un petit peu plus compliqu que les mchants capitalistes contre les gentilles classes laborieuses. Ou les mchants traders contre les gentils pauvres  ::mrgreen:: . 

Moi je dis : commenons d'abord par dfinir la table. Prendre conscience des rgles implicites et explicites du jeu auquel tu refuses toute lgitimit et auquel je veux effectivement jouer, temporairement, de la faon la moins socialement nocive possible, pour gagner des marges de manuvre permettant d'imposer de nouvelles rgles du jeu. Les marges de manuvres que nous avons actuellement sont trs restreintes  cause de :

- L'union montaire, 
- Le mandat de la BCE (politique montaire errone, politique de l'euro fort),
- La peur panique de l'inflation,
- La comptition avec nos partenaires conomiques europens (l'Allemagne avant tout, le Royaume-Uni et ses paradis fiscaux, l'Italie qui s'est un peu rindustrialise, l'Espagne et son agroalimentaire plein de flotte mais ultracomptitif),
- La concurrence fiscale,
- Les conceptions errones issues du montarisme (taux de chmage naturel, incomprhension fondamentale de l'inflation, incomprhension quant  la vlocit de la monnaie)
- Les conceptions europennes naves vis--vis du libre-changisme et le tabou europen du protectionnisme,
- Les dangers des USA et de la Chine, 
- La dpendance au ptrole,
- Le vieillissement de la population et le dclin dmographique,
- L'immigration de peuplement massive,
Entres autres (liste non exhaustive).

La table sur laquelle nous sommes, c'est l'eurozone, une table sur laquelle le jeu est truqu en faveur de l'Allemagne. A savoir un taux de change fixe avec l'Allemagne qui bnficie d'une monnaie largement sous value pour elle, et largement survalue pour toute l'Europe du sud. Alors que la France a toujours eu depuis 1945 une conomie qui structurellement a besoin de dvaluer de temps en temps. Le problme pour renverser la table, c'est que la France n'a pas la moindre crdibilit pour promouvoir une Europe plus sociale (ce que TOUS les dirigeants franais ont essay de faire depuis l'acte unique, que ce soit Mitterrand, Balladur, Chirac, Sarkozy, Hollande, Macron), ou avec moins de distorsion de concurrence. Pas quand la France n'a jamais respect ses engagement europens, y compris les engagements que la France a cr de toute pice. Les allemands, hollandais, autrichiens, danois, ne voient pas pourquoi ils feraient des efforts pour les pays du sud (dont la France fait partie) qui vivent trs largement au dessus de leur moyen, et qui veulent dpenser ce que les allemands ont pargn. Le problme c'est que l'Allemagne mne une politique mercantiliste avec des excdent commerciaux absolument dlirants et a euthanasi sa propre demande intrieure. La France consomme trop, l'Allemagne pas assez. 

Dites vous bien qu'il n'y jamais rellement eu d'austrit en France. Jamais. Aucun gouvernement n'a jamais pris la moindre mesure pour rduire rellement la dpense publique ( savoir baisser le poids des dpenses publiques de 5  10 points de PIB sur chelle de temps de 5  10 ans). On reste les champions du monde de la pression fiscale, et les vice-champions du monde de la dpense publique, derrire le Danemark qui EUX ont une conomie comptitive. Hollande a assum le sale boulot que la droite, trop occupe  piquer dans la caisse chaque fois qu'ils sont au pouvoir depuis 1986, n'a jamais voulu faire. Avec une politique conomique et sociale beaucoup plus quilibre que Macron. 

Si la France ne pouvait pas emprunter  des taux aussi rduits, on aurait subi une "thrapie du choc" aussi violente qu'en Italie, en Espagne, au Portugal, ou en Irlande. a, c'est l'austrit. Et la rsultante c'est une contraction violente de la consommation, une hausse assez brutale de la pauvret, un appauvrissement de ltat au profit de consortium trangers qui raflent les infrastructures publiques (souvent dans un tat dplorable)  bas prix. Mais aussi un choc de comptitivit en abaissant le cot du travail : ce qui ne sert  rien pour accrotre l'activit conomique quand les mmes politiques d'austrit, qui viennent du FMI et qui ont aggrav pas mal de crise dans les pays du sud, appliquent appliquent aussi des remdes destructifs comme une hausse de la fiscalit et une destruction du systme de sant, d'ducation, une ouverture financire bien trop brutale et rapide. Mais tout a, Stiglitz l'avait expliqu il y a plus de 15 ans.

Et maintenant, qu'est-ce que tu proposes ? Je me doute bien que tu n'es pas vraiment socialiste mais plutt classiquement keynsien ? Une politique conomique keynsienne au sein de la zone euro comme le fait le Portugal ? Demande-toi pourquoi le Portugal peut actuellement se le permettre, et s'ils le pouvaient en 2011  moins de faire dfaut sur leur dette et de sortir de l'euro. Demande-toi pourquoi la politique conomique hollando-macronienne a produit des rsultats de 2015  2017 et pourquoi Macron, une fois seul, a provoqu un gigantesque choc de dfiance  partir de l'automne 2017, en fait, ds qu'il a annonc une baise de 5 euros sur les APL, et qu'il a annonc vouloir tondre la gnration dore des baby-boomers au profit des actifs ? Et ensuite une chute de la consommation au premier semestre 2018 ?

Demande-toi quel environnement on a rellement besoin pour proposer une alternative  l'ordo-libralisme allemand et au nolibralisme anglosaxon. Ce qui n'est heureusement nullement impossible.  ::):

----------


## MiaowZedong

> Tu lis encore une fois ce qui t'arrange


C'est le problme rcurrent d'ABCIWEB. En soi ses argumentaires sont plutot bons, sauf qu'ils ne sont pas dirigs vers les personnes qu'il cite mais contres des hommes de paille nolibraux.

----------


## ABCIWEB

> En soi ses argumentaires sont plutt bons, sauf qu'ils ne sont pas dirigs vers les personnes qu'il cite mais contre des hommes de paille nolibraux.


Tu veux dire quoi exactement ? 

Jospin et Martine Aubry ont fait les trente cinq heures contre l'avis du patronat, qu'il existe des rsistances internes ou pas. 

Sarkozy et Hollande n'ont t que les laquais des banques, certes plus influentes, mais qui en ncessitant l'aide de l'tat n'taient pas en position de force et c'tait le bon moment pour leur imposer des rgulations qu'elles n'auraient pas pu refuser. C'est donc un choix politique (ou intress) de soumission aux lobbies, tout comme celui de Macron qui baisse les allocations logements en mme temps qu'il supprime l'impt sur la fortune.

Macron, Hollande et Sarkosy ne valent pas mieux que les hommes de paille et les sous fifres qui les servent puisqu'ils agissent tous d'un commun accord, ce qui fait d'ailleurs le jeu du populisme et de Marine le Pen quand elle parle de l'UMPS et de l'alternative blanc bonnet et bonnet blanc. 

Ou veux-tu dire que Macron, Hollande et Sarkozy ne sont que des hommes de paille ? J'en conviendrais aussi, mais peut-tre je n'ai pas pas bien compris ce que tu veux dire...

----------


## ABCIWEB

> Tu lis encore une fois ce qui t'arrange et tu ne cherches mme pas  comprendre (au fait : je n'ai pas parl QUE des dpenses loin de l, mais tu n'as lu que ce qui t'arrange).


Tu n'as pas parl que des dpenses, mais tu as parl des dpenses sans jamais parler des recettes, ce qui n'est pas anecdotique.




> Quand je dis qu'il n'y a pas d'alternative aux rformes structurelles, en restant dans les rgles du jeu,  cause du rle de la BCE, ce n'est pas pour rien : le mandat de la BCE ce n'est pas le plein emploi, c'est la lutte contre l'inflation. Renseigne-toi un peu sur l'arbitrage entre chmage et inflation et tu comprendras. D'ailleurs, une rforme structurelle, c'est quoi au fond ? Quels sont les prrequis en terme de *confiance* que le Danemark, la Norvge ou la Sude ont, et que la France n'a jamais eu ? Et en quoi cela empche de lancer en mme temps (), une bonne vieille politique de la relance ?


Le mandat de la BCE c'est avant tout de soutenir l'conomie avec des taux d'emprunts suffisamment bas tout en maintenant une inflation aux alentours de 2%. Le plein emploi n'est qu'une rsultante et non pas l'objectif en soi. L'emploi dpend du pouvoir politique de chacun des pays, de comment on exploite la croissance, de comment on rparti les richesses, pas de la BCE. 
Ensuite le plein emploi est une notion toute relative. Considrer que l'Allemagne est dans le plein emploi c'est juste du foutage de gueule, on va dire de l'hypocrisie pour tre poli, mais la mme hypocrisie que les banques quand elles disent qu'elles ne sont pour rien dans l'explosion de la dette, c'est  dire que c'est le peuple qui morfle pour maquiller la ralit. Et le peuple Allemand morfle grave pour maquiller des chiffres de pseudo plein emploi, qui ne sont en fait que de l'esclavage dguis en emplois prcaires sous pays, comme le confirme aussi le Figaro :



> Mais la rduction du nombre de demandeurs d'emploi s'est accompagne d'une monte des ingalits sociales et de la prcarit sur le march du travail. Alors qu'il y avait moins de 5 millions d'emplois atypiques en 1996, il y en a plus de 7,5 millions aujourd'hui. Si la flexibilit du march du travail s'est avre tre une arme efficace lors de la dernire crise conomique et financire, il n'en demeure pas moins qu'elle a aussi particip  l'augmentation du nombre de personnes vulnrables, surtout au sein des jeunes et des travailleurs peu ou pas forms. L'tude rappelle en effet que les activits atypiques se sont notamment accrues aprs les lois de libralisation du travail inities par Gerhard Schrder au dbut des annes 2000. Par ailleurs, selon Eurostat, en 2014, l'Allemagne comptait 22,5 % de travailleurs  bas salaire (c'est--dire infrieur aux deux tiers du salaire horaire brut mdian), contre 8,8 % en France en 2014.






> Tu te doutes bien que je n'aime pas beaucoup le libralisme, mais je sais trs bien que la seule conomie viable est une conomie de march relativement ouverte sur le monde. Ouverte mais pas trop. Une conomie modrment librale avec des marchs contrls, o ltat joue un rle cl de rgulateur, d'investisseur, et d'incitateur. En ce sens l oui, je suis clairement Macron compatible. Ce qui ne veut pas dire que je suis macronien.


L franchement je me demande si tu as les yeux en face des trous. Macron modrment libral ? avec des marchs contrls o l'tat joue un rle de rgulateur ? Mais tu as vu a o, quand, comment ? Dans la ralit il fait tout pour que l'tat ait le moins de marges de manoeuvre possible en vendant des actifs prestigieux comme aroports de Paris ou la franaise des jeux, et quand il diminue les prestations sociales des plus pauvres en mme temps qu'il supprime l'impt sur la fortune, on ne peut pas dire qu'il soit modrment nolibral, comment pourrait-on l'tre plus ? La meilleure preuve est que mme Wauquiez n'arrive pas  proposer des mesures conomiques plus  droite et doit se rabattre sur le racisme pour tenter de se diffrencier de Macron.




> Tu veux renverser la table en bon radical et tu as raison. Ce n'est nullement une position extrmiste mais une authentique position radicale (analyser les problmes  la racine). Par ailleurs si le radicalisme est devenu synonyme d'extrmisme dans le vocabulaire courant de la classe jacassante, ce n'est pas un hasard. C'est prcisment pour tuer dans luf tout raisonnement permettant de sortir du cadre.


On est assez d'accord sur la fin mais pas sur le dbut. Je ne suis pas un "bon radical". J'observe, j'coute, je compare, je mesure et peut-tre comme Mr Jourdain faisait de la prose sans le savoir, mes conclusions rejoignent-elles ceux des "bons radicaux" sans le savoir, mais cette tiquette me drange surtout quand tu la caricature.  

En effet, comment prtends-tu pouvoir te diffrencier de la classe jacassante qui assimile le radicalisme  de l'extrmisme, quand toi-mme commence par le dfinir avec ces termes : "un bon radical veut renverser la table" ? 
Autocritique inconsciente, ou mannoeuvre de diversion pour caricaturer mes propos ? Ton oscillation entre remarques pertinentes et propos jacassants (tel que tu les dfinis toi-mme) est assez droutante et ressemble  l'enfumage d'un politique qui veut laisser ses auditeurs le cul entre deux chaises pour mieux les embrouiller, ce qui est d'ailleurs la mme logique de communication que le fameux "en mme temps" du fourbe Macron. 

Pour revenir  des exemples prcis, les 35 heures de Jospin/Aubry n'ont pas t faites en renversant la table. Des progrs sociaux et environnementaux peuvent-tre fait sans renverser la table. On aurait pu tout aussi bien restructurer la dette de la Grce sans renverser la table non plus, etc, etc. 




> Moi je dis : avant de renverser la table, il faut d'abord identifier les vritables blocages qui font que nous en sommes rendus l depuis le premier choc ptrolier. Y compris les blocages psychologiques, certains hrits de la mmoire collective. Il faut identifier ce qui marche en Allemagne, dans les pays nordiques, ce qui marche en France, ce qui marche au RU, au Portugal depuis qu'ils ont pu se lancer dans une politique keynsienne, et mme ce qui marche aux USA. Et surtout, ce qui ne marche pas dans chacun des pays. Et pourquoi. Comprendre en quoi chaque contexte est diffrent. Et c'est un petit peu plus compliqu que les mchants capitalistes contre les gentilles classes laborieuses. Ou les mchants traders contre les gentils pauvres


Pourquoi encore commencer par ces propos jacassants de "renversement" ? Et de quels blocages psychologiques hrits de la mmoire collective veux-tu parler ? Dveloppes un peu sinon ce n'est que de l'enfumage. Ta tirade me fait penser  Monsanto quand il dit qu'il faut encore faire de nombreuses analyses avant d'interdire son produit. Le principe des noconservateurs est trs simple, il tirent sur la corde tant qu'ils le peuvent et qu'on les laisse faire, peu importe les consquences, et a ce n'est ni compliqu  comprendre, ni une caricature. 

Quant aux choses trop compliques pour nous, encore une fois on attend que toi pour nous clairer. Le stratagme "faudrait comprendre" n'est pas un argument, c'est remettre toute critique  plus tard, et en attendant, continuer la marche aveugle et prcarisante du nolibralisme qui fait que toute l'Europe est malade, y compris les allemands car mme si leurs chiffres conomiques sont bons le peuple allemand ne va pas bien. 

Dit autrement, ton discours aurait un sens si tu disais "il faut bloquer toutes les nouvelles rformes et nouvelles lois en attendant de mieux comprendre". Mais tu dis en substance "il faut laisser faire et aller vers le pire en attendant de mieux comprendre". Mais on le voit et on le mesure tous les jours qu'on va vers le pire (prcarit sociale, cologie, rchauffement climatique...), et pire encore, on a jamais observ dans le monde aucun modle nolibral qui soit enviable. Alors quoi, qu'est-ce qu'il te faut de plus pour te rveiller de ta lthargie ? Tu diras quoi  tes enfants ou petits enfants, que t'as pas eu assez de temps pour comprendre et que faute de mieux tu faisais le bni-oui-oui ?




> Les allemands, hollandais, autrichiens, danois, ne voient pas pourquoi ils feraient des efforts pour les pays du sud (dont la France fait partie) qui vivent trs largement au dessus de leur moyen, et qui veulent dpenser ce que les allemands ont pargn.


Expliques-nous en quoi nous vivons au dessus de nos moyens.




> On reste les champions du monde de la pression fiscale, et les vice-champions du monde de la dpense publique, derrire le Danemark qui EUX ont une conomie comptitive.


Comme quoi les dpenses publiques peuvent trs bien cohabiter avec une conomie comptitive.




> Si la France ne pouvait pas emprunter  des taux aussi rduits, on aurait subi une "thrapie du choc" aussi violente qu'en Italie, en Espagne, au Portugal, ou en Irlande. a, c'est l'austrit. Et la rsultante c'est une contraction violente de la consommation, une hausse assez brutale de la pauvret, un appauvrissement de ltat au profit de consortium trangers qui raflent les infrastructures publiques (souvent dans un tat dplorable)  bas prix. Mais aussi un choc de comptitivit en abaissant le cot du travail ... une hausse de la fiscalit et une destruction du systme de sant, d'ducation...


Encore un paragraphe pour faire peur, comme tu sais si bien les faire.  Si la France peut emprunter  des taux aussi rduits, c'est aussi parce que ses fondamentaux ne sont pas aussi mauvais que tu le dit. 




> Demande-toi pourquoi le Portugal peut actuellement se le permettre, et s'ils le pouvaient en 2011  moins de faire dfaut sur leur dette et de sortir de l'euro.


Lol, ce n'est pas qu'une histoire de contexte. Si le gouvernement n'avait pas chang au Portugal, ils seraient encore dans leur politique d'austrit.




> Demande-toi pourquoi la politique conomique hollando-macronienne a produit des rsultats de 2015  2017


Quels rsultats ? On a profit de l'alignement des plantes comme disent les conomistes, croissance mondiale, taux d'intrts bas, et faible cot du ptrole. Tous les pays ont vu leurs rsultats conomiques s'amliorer, pourquoi en aurait-il t autrement pour la France. Comment mesures-tu l'effet spcifique de la politique d'Hollande ?




> et pourquoi Macron, une fois seul, a provoqu un gigantesque choc de dfiance  partir de l'automne 2017, en fait, ds qu'il a annonc une baise de 5 euros sur les APL, et qu'il a annonc vouloir tondre la gnration dore des baby-boomers au profit des actifs ? Et ensuite une chute de la consommation au premier semestre 2018 ?


Parce que Macron est une raclure du nolibralisme et qu'il veut habituer le peuple  penser que la solution est dans la prcarit, que la classe moyenne doit se rsoudre  souhaiter l'esclavagisme et  exploiter les plus pauvres pour retarder l'instant o ils sombreront  leur tour dans la pauvret et la prcarit. Il veut une lutte interne entre les citoyens : pendant que les victimes se battent entre elles, le bourreau peut continuer tranquillement son festin.




> Demande-toi quel environnement on a rellement besoin pour proposer une alternative  l'ordo-libralisme allemand et au nolibralisme anglosaxon. Ce qui n'est heureusement nullement impossible.


Dis-le nous !

Et pour mmoire, il n'est pas toujours indispensable d'avoir ou d'attendre un environnement conomique favorable pour faire des rformes qui font avancer la socit :

*Mars 1944* : Le Conseil National de la Rsistance propose dans son programme un  plan complet de scurit sociale visant  assurer,  tous les citoyens, des moyens dexistence dans tous les cas o ils sont incapables de se les procurer par le travail .

*4 et 19 octobre 1945* : Ordonnances assurant la cration du systme de scurit sociale en France sur le modle  bismarckien  (gestion par les partenaires sociaux, financement par des cotisations  la charge des employeurs et des salaris).

----------


## Mat.M

> cause du rle de la BCE, ce n'est pas pour rien : le mandat de la BCE ce n'est pas le plein emploi, c'est la lutte contre l'inflation.


c'est exact car l'Euro doit rester une monnaie stable un peu comme l'tait le Deutsche Mark auparavant.
Le problme au cas o l'Euro perdrait de la valeur c'est tes conomies, ton pargne salariale  force a finit par perdre de la valeur  ::mouarf:: 
Je vais le recrire encore une fois si tu touches 1000euros par mois pendant 10ans  partir d'un moment t0 , dix ans aprs  un moment t1 les 1000euros que tu perois ne valent plus que 800euros avec 2% d'inflation annuelle.



> Exactement, c'est la dfinition d'une crise conomique. C'est une crise de liquidit o des milliers voire des millions d'entreprises se retrouvent avec un accs beaucoup plus difficile au crdit. Avec la spirale de dfaut de paiement qui s'ensuit et qui rend encore plus difficile l'accs au crdit...


je suis bien d'accord avec cet avis et pourquoi les entreprises doivent-elles emprunter frquemment pour faire tourner la boutique ?  ::roll:: 
La majorit des entreprises n'ont finalement pas d'activit lucrative et rentable si elles sont contraintes d'emprunter et de contracter des crdits auprs des banques.

----------


## MiaowZedong

> Tu veux dire quoi exactement ? 
> 
> Jospin et Martine Aubry ont fait les trente cinq heures contre l'avis du patronat, qu'il existe des rsistances internes ou pas. 
> 
> Sarkozy et Hollande n'ont t que les laquais des banques, certes plus influentes, mais qui en ncessitant l'aide de l'tat n'taient pas en position de force et c'tait le bon moment pour leur imposer des rgulations qu'elles n'auraient pas pu refuser. C'est donc un choix politique (ou intress) de soumission aux lobbies, tout comme celui de Macron qui baisse les allocations logements en mme temps qu'il supprime l'impt sur la fortune.
> 
> Macron, Hollande et Sarkosy ne valent pas mieux que les hommes de paille et les sous fifres qui les servent puisqu'ils agissent tous d'un commun accord, ce qui fait d'ailleurs le jeu du populisme et de Marine le Pen quand elle parle de l'UMPS et de l'alternative blanc bonnet et bonnet blanc. 
> 
> Ou veux-tu dire que Macron, Hollande et Sarkozy ne sont que des hommes de paille ? J'en conviendrais aussi, mais peut-tre je n'ai pas pas bien compris ce que tu veux dire...


Non, je ne parle ni d'Hollande, ni Sarkozy ou Macron, je parle de tes interlocuteurs sur le forum ici-mme. Il y a un gros dcalage entre ce qui t'es dit et ce  quoi tu rponds. Tu ne rponds pas  Grogro ou moi mais  des hommes de paille, des _strawmens_, des pouvantails rhtoriques...sinon la plupart de ce que tu dis est quand mme juste, mais hors-sujet car tu rponds e.g.  un post sur les causes de la crise par un argumentaire sur la dette, certes un bon argumentaire, mais qui n'est pas pertinent au post sur lequel tu ragis (la dette publique Franaise n'a pas contribut du tout  causer la crise).

Les ultra-libraux sur lesquels tu veux taper ne sont pas l, rentre plus dans les dbats d'ici plutot que de les pourfendre.




> c'est exact car l'Euro doit rester une monnaie stable un peu comme l'tait le Deutsche Mark auparavant.
> Le problme au cas o l'Euro perdrait de la valeur c'est tes conomies, ton pargne salariale  force a finit par perdre de la valeur 
> Je vais le recrire encore une fois si tu touches 1000euros par mois pendant 10ans  partir d'un moment t0 , dix ans aprs  un moment t1 les 1000euros que tu perois ne valent plus que 800euros avec 2% d'inflation annuelle.


Oui, sauf que les salaires augmentent plus ou moins avec l'inflation, dans certains cas ils peuvent en tre le moteur. Tu peux perdre un peu de pouvoir d'achat si ton revenu augmente moins vite que l'inflation, c'est le cas pour les actifs depuis 2008; mais l'inflation c'est surtout gnant pour les patrimoines, soit pour les 50% les plus aiss de la population. 

P.S. sinon l'inflation c'est compos, pas linaire, et c'est l'augmentation des prix, pas la perte de valeur de l'argent. Aprs 10 ans d'inflation  2% 1000 sous le matelat perdent 18% de leur valeur.



> La majorit des entreprises n'ont finalement pas d'activit lucrative et rentable si elles sont contraintes d'emprunter et de contracter des crdits auprs des banques.


Les entreprises empruntent car elles investissent. Sur une anne, si une entreprise rentabilisent ses investissements  x% et paie y<x% d'intrts a veut dire que plus elle empruntera plus elle gagnera d'argent. Une entreprise rentable, en phase de croissance, est toujours endette, c'est une bonne chose.

----------


## fredoche

Non les entreprises empruntent entre autres pour faire ou avoir de la trsorerie, pouvoir produire ou raliser des travaux avant d'tre payes.
Tu peux voir a comme des investissements, mais ce n'est pas le cas, c'est tout  fait autre chose. C'est les sommes d'argent ncessaires pour pouvoir raliser son activit :  salaires, achats de matire, matriel, outillages, frais de fonctionnement, etc.
L'investissement concerne plus le dveloppement de l'entreprise.
Avoir suffisamment de trsorerie pour pouvoir raliser une grosse commande ou un gros chantier n'est pas  proprement parler de l'investissement. a concerne aussi les dlais de paiement des clients, le recouvrement des crances, les impays...

Je crois qu'une crise de liquidit concerne plus ce sujet que tout autre chose, et c'est ce qu'explique Grogro il me semble, en soulignant la spirale qui peut et en dcoule dans les faits.

----------


## MiaowZedong

> Non les entreprises empruntent entre autres pour faire ou avoir de la trsorerie, pouvoir produire ou raliser des travaux avant d'tre payes.
> Tu peux voir a comme des investissements, mais ce n'est pas le cas, c'est tout  fait autre chose. C'est les sommes d'argent ncessaires pour pouvoir raliser son activit :  salaires, achats de matire, matriel, outillages, frais de fonctionnement, etc.
> L'investissement concerne plus le dveloppement de l'entreprise.
> Avoir suffisamment de trsorerie pour pouvoir raliser une grosse commande ou un gros chantier n'est pas  proprement parler de l'investissement. a concerne aussi les dlais de paiement des clients, le recouvrement des crances, les impays...
> 
> Je crois qu'une crise de liquidit concerne plus ce sujet que tout autre chose, et c'est ce qu'explique Grogro il me semble, en soulignant la spirale qui peut et en dcoule dans les faits.


Emprunter pour commencer un chantier c'est un investissement au sens premier du terme (achat de matriel, de travail, de capital productif pour raliser un produitau sens large de "produit"qui sera revendu  profit).

----------


## ABCIWEB

> Non, je ne parle ni d'Hollande, ni Sarkozy ou Macron, je parle de tes interlocuteurs sur le forum ici-mme. Il y a un gros dcalage entre ce qui t'es dit et ce  quoi tu rponds. Tu ne rponds pas  Grogro ou moi mais  des hommes de paille, des _strawmens_, des pouvantails rhtoriques...sinon la plupart de ce que tu dis est quand mme juste, mais hors-sujet car tu rponds e.g.  un post sur les causes de la crise par un argumentaire sur la dette, certes un bon argumentaire, mais qui n'est pas pertinent au post sur lequel tu ragis (la dette publique Franaise n'a pas contribut du tout  causer la crise).


Oui tu peux critiquer mon style parfois un peu piquant, c'est pour rveiller un peu. En d'autres termes, ce n'est pas personnel et je ne fais pas de diffrence entre les interlocuteurs. Par contre effectivement, c'est plus ou moins piquant suivant les sujets abords, normal. Aprs tu constateras aussi que je ne traite jamais mes interlocuteurs de la mme manire que certains hommes politiques, il y a une grosse diffrence de niveau, ce qui devrait te permettre de comprendre qui je cible rellement.

Mais quand ai-je dit que la dette publique tait la cause de la crise ? J'ai post plusieurs messages dans la page prcdente, dont le premier avec un documentaire de 1h25, et qui montraient que la crise de 2008 avait fait exploser la dette, je n'ai pas dit l'inverse. Que tu n'aime pas la mise en forme de mes arguments, je peux le concevoir, mais de l  en dduire le contraire de ce que j'ai dit, je vais finir par conclure que tu ne cherche pas  comprendre, ou que tu lis tout de travers.

Si tu parles d'aujourd'hui, il n'y a pas de crise conomiquement parlant, par contre il y a l'endettement, mais dont une grosse partie vient de la crise financire de 2008. Et le remboursement des intrts de cette dette, c'est autant d'argent en moins disponible dans les caisses de l'tat, et encore plus d'arguments surexploits par des politiciens/conomistes vreux pour nous faire croire que cet endettement vient du fait que nous - le peuple - vivons au dessus de nos moyens. Alors qu'en fait, ce sont eux, la caste des ultra riches, les multinationales, les banquiers et le systme financier qui vivent au dessus de leurs moyens en nous faisant payer l'ardoise. 

Et le summum du mprisable avec Macron et les nocons pur souche, c'est qu'ils nous font payer en stigmatisant de surcroit les plus faibles et les plus dfavoriss, alors qu'en ralit, ce sont eux, les plus riches et les plus puissants avec leur politique nolibrale et leur avidit sans fond, qui sont les vrais coupables et les vrais dangers pour l'conomie, pour la socit toute entire et l'quilibre de la plante.

C'est plus clair comme a ?

----------


## Ryu2000

Macron est cool, il pardonne aux autres :
Remaniement : ces tweets critiques contre Macron que les nouveaux ministres ont oubli d'effacer

Ils sont motiv les 3 nouveaux types, parce que maintenant ils vont aussi tre la cible de critique (c'est automatique quand t'arrives dans un gouvernement).

----------


## fredoche

la soupe est bonne, ne te fais pas de souci pour eux

----------


## Ryu2000

> la soupe est bonne


Ouais et avec la situation conomique actuelle tu ne peux pas cracher sur un job.
Il ne faut pas tre trop difficile.

tre ministre a vient avec plein de privilges.
Au final il y a plus d'avantages que dinconvnients.

Mais c'est quand mme bizarre d'aller bosser pour une quipe qu'on critiquait.
L'inverse est plus logique, t'arrive dans une quipe et l tu critiques tes chefs.
Ils font tout  l'envers...

----------


## fredoche

Hommage  un monument de la chanson franaise, toujours bien vivant lui :



pas pris une ride celle-l  ::calim2::

----------


## ABCIWEB

> la soupe est bonne, ne te fais pas de souci pour eux


En mme temps, les plus connus ou qui avaient une rputation  dfendre ne se sont pas bousculs au portillon. Seuls des chmeurs de longue dure ont d trouver quelque intrt pour le job de ministre dans ce gouvernement, et ont d se rsoudre  traverser la rue pour aller faire la plonge et de la casse sociale dans le restaurant d'en face  ::mrgreen::  

Faudra plus trop qu'ils se promnent sans protection en public sur le territoire franais, mais bon, comme le montre le documentaire de France 3 dont je parlais prcdemment (ici), la technique du pantouflage devrait leur permettre d'obtenir des postes en or d'ici quelques mois  la fin de leur mandat, suffisamment rmunrs pour trouver refuge dans un palace  Monaco  :8-): 

En attendant, Grard Collomb a lch toute cette bande d'opportunistes tristes et dangereux pour la socit, et il s'clate dans sa nouvelle vie de rockeur  ::lol::

----------


## Ryu2000

> L'opportuniste


Cela dit le concept d'en marche c'est de prendre des gens de gauche, du centre et de droite.
C'tait dit depuis le dbut.

Donc l les gars qui se font embaucher peuvent dire qu'ils rejoignent le pouvoir pour prendre des dcisions qui vont dans la bonne direction. (si ya un gars du PS, il va dire qu'il veut emmener le gouvernement  gauche et si ya un gars de l'UMP a va tre  droite)

----------


## Ecthelion2

> Donc l les gars qui se font embaucher peuvent dire qu'ils rejoignent le pouvoir pour prendre des dcisions qui vont dans la bonne direction. (si ya un gars du PS, il va dire qu'il veut emmener le gouvernement  gauche et si ya un gars de l'UMP a va tre  droite)


 ::ptdr::  ::ptdr:: 

Oui car on a bien vu jusque-l que les dputs, les ministres et autres de chez LREM avaient leur mot  dire sur quoi que ce soit...  ::mouarf:: 

Il n'y en a pas un qui rflchit par lui-mme.


Sinon pour ceux qui n'ont pas vu, la remplaante de Hulot a t trouve, la nouvelle ministre de l'environnement, c'est l'ex-responsable de communication de chez Danone, quand on sait qu'Hulot s'est barr en disant que le gouvernement roulait pour les lobbys, ce n'en est qu'encore plus ironique.

----------


## ABCIWEB

Salut,

Dans la rubrique "on ne change pas une quipe qui gagne", les banques continuent  arnaquer les tats avec la complicit de l'tat franais, ce qui augmente d'autant plus le dficit public. Voir cette information "le casse du sicle" sur France Inter. Je cite :




> Les escros achetaient des actions, se les changeaient entre eux  toute vitesse, achat-vente, achat-vente, de sorte que l'administration fiscale ne savait jamais prcisment qui dtenait quoi. Pour ajouter  la confusion, ils s'arrangeaient pour multiplier les transactions au moment o les vrais actionnaires des entreprises touchaient leur dividendes, et ils rclamaient tous ensuite un crdit d'impt pour les dividendes qu'ils avaient soit-disant touchs. Certains sont all jusqu' faire se rembourser dix fois sur un dividende totalement fictif.
> ...
> Deux banques franaises, BNP Paribas et Socit Gnrale (mais aussi Crdit Agricole selon d'autres sources) sont vises par des instructions judiciaires en Allemagne, c'est dans ce pays que la fraude s'est avre la plus massive. L'tat Franais fait lui aussi partie des victimes lses, mais il est victime d'une astuce *plus lgale*, celle qui permet *chez nous*,  des investisseurs trangers, de revendre brivement leurs titres  des banques franaises, le temps d'chapper aux taxes, avant de pouvoir les rcuprer. *Manque  gagner* pour le fisc franais : *17 milliards d'euros*.


On remarquera encore et toujours BNP Paribas dans les bons plans...

Pour en savoir plus sur cette affaire c'est ici.

En conclusion, si les allemands on engag des instructions judiciaires pour faire cesser cette fraude et faire payer leur prjudice, ce sera beaucoup plus difficile pour nous puisque c'est lgal. 

Mais j'y pense, puisque c'est chez nous, Macron n'a pas besoin d'une rvolution  Bruxelles pour faire cesser cette fraude qui nous endette. A quand des rformes structurelles sur le fonctionnement du systme bancaire franais ? Pourquoi  cette obstination  ne faire des rformes qu'aux dpends du peuple franais sous prtexte d'endettement et d'quilibre budgtaire, en mme temps qu'on autorise la fraude fiscale qui est la cause d'une grande partie du dficit ? C'est ce qu'on appelle dans les milieux autoriss, "_avoir une politique conomique courageuse_"...

Selon A2, aux dernires nouvelles, le parquet de Paris n'a ouvert aucune enqute. Et encore un grand merci pour le peuple franais, de rembourser l'argent qu'il n'a pas dpens  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Jon Shannow

> On remarquera encore et toujours BNP Paribas dans les bons plans...


Je vois aussi La Socit Gnrale, c'est pas cette banque qui a report toute sa responsabilit sur 1 trader ?  ::aie:: 

Pour le reste, ce n'est surement pas un gouvernement de banquiers qui va changer la donne. Son ennemi, ce n'est pas la finance.  :;):

----------


## Ryu2000

> En conclusion, si les allemands on engag des instructions judiciaires pour faire cesser cette fraude et faire payer leur prjudice, ce sera beaucoup plus difficile pour nous puisque c'est lgal.


Parfois on dirait que les lois ont t cr pour que les banques puissent voler.
Les banquiers sont fort pour trouver des failles  xploiter.

===
Macron n'coute pas assez son conseiller en communication...
Il fini toujours par se dconcentrer et dire une connerie.
Normalement avant de prononcer chaque phrase, il devrait rflchir aux consquences, mais il ne le fait pas (ou alors c'est une stratgie super avanc).
Emmanuel Macron a-t-il vraiment dit Montrez-moi une femme parfaitement duque, qui dcide d'avoir 7, 8, 9 enfants. ?



> Emmanuel Macron a bien prononc cette phrase le 26 septembre 2018 au sujet des femmes africaines. Reprise par le hashtag #PostcardsforMacron, des personnes postent des photos de leurs familles nombreuses pour rpondre au prsident franais.


Les Africains et les femmes qui ont plusieurs enfants n'ont pas trop aim.
Il y a des femmes BAC+8 qui ont dcid d'avoir plusieurs enfants. (bon 7 ou plus c'est rare quand mme...)
Bon aprs peut tre qu'en Afrique il y a des femmes qui sont mari de force  10 ans, et qui ne peuvent pas utiliser de moyen de contraception...




> On soulignera quEmmanuel Macron dit aussi bien *Sil vous plat, prsentez-moi la dame qui a dcid, tant parfaitement instruite, davoir sept, huit, neuf enfants.* que *Je suis daccord pour quune femme ait sept ou huit enfants, si cest son choix, aprs ses tudes. Ce nest pas le cas aujourdhui.* en moins dune minute.

----------


## virginieh

Toi qui aime bien sortir des references a des films, a te choquera sans doute moins quand a sort du prologue d'Idiocraty, en moyenne les gens qui font de grandes tudes, ont moins d'enfants.
Et ceux (surtout les femmes) qui ont fait de trs longues tudes qui ont des familles trs nombreuse (plus de 5 enfants) doivent tre rarissimes. 
D'abord parce que si comme le conseille Macron dans la deuxime phrase (qui n'est pas en contradiction avec la premire, mais qui la complte) elles ont attendu de les avoir finies pour avoir des enfants et ont donc quelques annes de retard.
De plus d'un point de vue pragmatique on peut trs bien privilgier la qualit  la quantit, plus tu as d'enfants moins tu auras de temps  accorder  chacun, moins facilement tu pourras le soutenir pendant qu'il grandira financirement et moralement, moins facilement aussi il aura accs  son tour  la possibilit de faire des tudes.
Avoir beaucoup d'enfants, c'est un choix, qu'il faut assumer ensuite, en tant conscient des cots pas seulement conomiques mais personnels que a entraine.

Macron pensais sans doute seulement au cots conomiques et il a le tact d'un lphant dans un magasin de porcelaine, mais reste qu'au final si tu vois aussi plus loin que ta petite personne le geste qui a le plus d'impact cologique, c'est d'avoir un enfant de moins.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Idiocraty, en moyenne les gens qui font de grandes tudes, ont moins d'enfants.


Je suis familier avec le concept.




> Et ceux (surtout les femmes) qui ont fait de trs longues tudes qui ont des familles trs nombreuse (plus de 5 enfants) doivent tre rarissimes.


Certes, mais il n'empche que a existe.
Bon par contre quand il dit 7, 8, 9 enfants a vise l'Afrique, parce qu'en Europe c'est pas trop la coutume de faire autant d'enfants.
Si on remet en version franaise, a devrait faire 3, 4 enfants, voir moins.

Et des femmes qui ont fait un doctorat et qui ont 3 enfants a n'est pas impossible  trouver.

La phrase de Macron tait mal faite et pouvait tre mal interprt : Montrez-moi une femme parfaitement duque, qui dcide d'avoir 7, 8, 9 enfants..
Il suffit de trouver une seule femme au monde, avec des gros diplmes qui a 7 enfants et voil.

Dj qu'est-ce que a veut dire "parfaitement duque" ?
Parce qu'on peut tre duqu sans avoir de diplme.

ducation = Action dlever, de former un enfant, un jeune homme, une jeune fille, de dvelopper ses facults intellectuelles et morales.
Donc on peut tre duqu sans tre aller  l'cole.

Macron mprise les mres, toutes les femmes qui trouvent que la maternit est primordiale, pour beaucoup de femmes s'occuper de ses enfants c'est beaucoup plus panouissant qu'un travail de bureau.
Aujourd'hui on parle des femmes carriristes, qui prennent le minimum de cong si par hasard elles tombent enceinte.

Il existe des femmes qui ont fait de longue tude, qui ont trouv un boulot qui correspond  leur comptences, et qui aprs on dcouvert la joie de la maternit et qui ont quitter leur travail.
Parce que c'est naturelle de s'occuper de son enfant.

Il y a un livre "L'Effroyable imposture du fminisme" sur la 4ime de couverture a commence comme a :
_Lucie Choffey est ne en 1984. Aprs des tudes d'ingnieur et le dbut de ce qui aurait pu devenir une belle carrire, elle dcide de tout arrter pour suivre, malgr les pressions et les regards dsapprobateurs de son entourage, son dsir propre de femme et de mre : rester  la maison et s'occuper de son fils._ 




> De plus d'un point de vue pragmatique on peut trs bien privilgier la qualit  la quantit


Si en Afrique ils font beaucoup d'enfant, c'est parce qu'avant la mortalit infantile tait lev et donc sur 9 enfants, 6 ou 7 mourraient donc a collait bien.

Une femme carririste va passer trs peu de temps avec son enfant, puisqu'elle va rester au bureau tard, elle va travailler  la maison.
L'enfant ne verra que des gardiennes.

Une femme qui reste  la maison peut s'occuper de son enfant.
Et aprs les plus grands peuvent s'occuper des plus petits.




> Avoir beaucoup d'enfants, c'est un choix


Ou alors a vient de l'alcool et les gens oublient d'utiliser un contraceptif. ^^




> le geste qui a le plus d'impact cologique, c'est d'avoir un enfant de moins.


En occident il y a de la misre sexuelle et on devient strile, donc a va, on fait notre part pour ne pas remplacer les populations.
Mais en Afrique c'est pas la mme tisane...



Dire qu'il faut faire moins d'enfant c'est trs bien.
Mais Macron n'a pas dit a, il a dit un truc du genre "Les femmes pas trop conne ne font pas la blinde de gosses !".

Pour motiver les gens  faire moins d'enfant, il faut faire comme en Chine avant : "*Si vous avez plus d'1 enfant on vous supprime les aides sociales*".

----------


## Ryu2000

Mme Sgolne Royale dit que le gouvernement se fout de notre gueule avec la taxe sur le Diesel  :8O: 
Taxes sur l'essence et le gasoil : "Utiliser l'cologie pour faire ses impts n'est pas honnte", dit Sgolne Royal



> Et d'ajouter : "*Le gouvernement remplit les caisses. Il ferait mieux de lutter contre la fraude fiscale des banques* (...) Ce serait plus intelligent que de taxer et de prendre aux piges les automobilistes et les retraits (...) Il faut absolument arrter cette pause. Il y a des dgts conomiques considrables".


C'est marrant parce que Sgolne tait  fond pro Macron pendant la campagne prsidentielle.
Et l pour les europennes elle attaque LREM, pour aider le PS.
C'est marrant de la voir dfendre les retraits et les automobilistes.
Pendant les campagnes les politiciens essaient de devenir sympa.

Parfois le gouvernement crer une taxe avec un prtexte comme la sant et l'cologie alors que l'objectif c'est de gagner de l'argent, comme avec la taxe Soda.

----------


## Lucio_

> Une femme carririste va passer trs peu de temps avec son enfant, puisqu'elle va rester au bureau tard, elle va travailler  la maison.
> L'enfant ne verra que des gardiennes.
> 
> Une femme qui reste  la maison peut s'occuper de son enfant.
> Et aprs les plus grands peuvent s'occuper des plus petits.


Il y a un groupe sur facebook qui s'appelle fministe tant qu'il le faudra (ou similaire). En lisant a je me dis que ce groupe a de beaux jours devant lui.
Un enfant ne verra que des gardiennes, c'est parce que la femme est carririste. Le pere lui on en parle pas. 






> Lucie Choffey est ne en 1984. Aprs des tudes d'ingnieur et le dbut de ce qui aurait pu devenir une belle carrire, elle dcide de tout arrter pour suivre, malgr les pressions et les regards dsapprobateurs de son entourage, son dsir propre de femme et de mre : rester  la maison et s'occuper de son fils.


De SON fils. Macron parle de 7 ou 8 enfants. Donc meme Lucie Choffey va dans le sens de l'affirmation de Macron.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Un enfant ne verra que des gardiennes, c'est parce que la femme est carririste. Le pere lui on en parle pas.


Depuis le dbut de l'humanit c'est la femme qui s'occupe des enfants, d'ailleurs c'est pratique elle produit du lait maternelle pour les nourrir.
Aprs effectivement dans le monde moderne un homme peut rester  la maison pour s'occuper de ses enfants. (moi perso a ne me drangerait pas de faire a)
Mme si il est beaucoup moins adapt (la slection naturelle ne va pas dans ce sens).

Les femmes sont meilleures que les hommes dans certains domaines.
L'homme et la femme sont complmentaire.




> De SON fils.


Je ne parlais pas spcifiquement des propos de Macron.
Je disais juste qu'il y a des femmes qui veulent stopper leur carrire quelques annes pour s'occuper de leur enfant (qu'il y en ait 1 ou 3).
Et il y a des femmes qui veulent retourner au boulot le plus tt possible.

----------


## virginieh

> Depuis le dbut de l'humanit c'est la femme qui s'occupe des enfants, d'ailleurs c'est pratique elle produit du lait maternelle pour les nourrir.
> Aprs effectivement dans le monde moderne un homme peut rester  la maison pour s'occuper de ses enfants. (moi perso a ne me drangerait pas de faire a)
> Mme si il est beaucoup moins adapt (la slection naturelle ne va pas dans ce sens).
> 
> Les femmes sont meilleures que les hommes dans certains domaines.
> L'homme et la femme sont complmentaire.


 Il insiste, Lucio parle des femmes qui ont encore des combats a mener, mais les hommes qui en cas de divorce veulent obtenir la garde de leur gamin aussi ils ont une longue route pave de plein de Ryu qui leur expliquent que non peuvent pas gntiquement.

----------


## Ryu2000

Non mais en cas de divorce a n'a rien  voir, si le pre veut voir ses enfants il devrait pouvoir, mais la justice n'est vraiment pas sympa avec les pres...

Famille: pourquoi les pres divorcs obtiennent-ils rarement la garde des enfants?



> *"Les magistrats sont persuads que les pres sont de moins bons parents"*
> Pourquoi une telle loi en 2014? L'image de la mre, seule  tre en mesure d'assumer le soin des enfants, a-t-elle toujours la vie dure dans les tribunaux? "Les pres sont systmatiquement discrimins dans les procdures de divorce, fulmine Philippe Veysset, porte-parole de la Grue jaune, une association qui se bat pour l'galit parentale. Les magistrats fonctionnent avec des strotypes archaques et sont persuads que les pres sont de moins bons parents". 
> 
> Et plus les enfants sont jeunes, plus la balance penche en faveur des femmes, selon Me Laurence Mayer, avocate spcialiste en droit de la famille. "Jusqu' 5-6 ans, les juges confient quasiment systmatiquement la garde  la mre. Ils estiment que les enfants en ont plus besoin que de leur pre. Certains magistrats vont mme jusqu' refuser la garde alterne, arguant qu'avoir deux maisons les empchent de se construire des repres. Or, grandir avec seulement l'un de ses deux parents n'est pas plus simple pour la construction d'un enfant".


Globalement c'est vrai que les femmes font des meilleures mres.
Mais au cas par cas c'est diffrent  chaque fois.
Il y a des pres qui veulent avoir la garde de l'enfant et qui ne l'ont pas, alors que la mre est peut tre plus mauvaise que le pre...

===
En tout cas l'augmentation des taxes sur le diesel a fait bien chier !

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Globalement c'est vrai que les femmes font des meilleures mres.


Oui, et les hommes des meilleurs pres ? C'est a ? J'ai compris ta logique ?  ::roll::   ::ptdr:: 



> Mais au cas par cas c'est diffrent  chaque fois.


Tu crois ? Un coup, la femme fait une meilleure mre, puis le coup suivant, c'est l'homme qui fait une meilleure mre, et la femme un meilleur pre ?  ::?: 



> Il y a des pres qui veulent avoir la garde de l'enfant et qui ne l'ont pas, alors que la mre est peut tre plus mauvaise que le pre...


Oui mais si la mre est un homme et le pre est une femme ? a marche comment ? 
On s'embrouille, l ? 
Donc, en cas de divorce, si le pre fait une meilleure mre, mais la femme fait un meilleur pre ? On fait quoi ?




> ===
> En tout cas l'augmentation des taxes sur le diesel a fait bien chier !


Bon, ben, le rapport entre l'augmentation des taxes sur le diesel et les mres, les pres et les enfants ? 
Ryu a encore fait un switch.   ::weird::  ::roll::

----------


## MiaowZedong

Srieux, si Ryu continue ses Ryuries, arrtez juste de lui rpondre, les discussions vaguement intressantes disparaissent derrire son flood.

----------


## Ecthelion2

> snip


Ce n'est pas vendredi mais j'ai bien ri...  ::ptdr:: 





> Bon, ben, le rapport entre l'augmentation des taxes sur le diesel et les mres, les pres et les enfants ? 
> Ryu a encore fait un switch.


Aucun, mais comme il ne fait pas vraiment l'unanimit avec son sujet prcdent et qu'il commence  s'en prendre plein la tte, faut bien changer de sujet, histoire que l'on oublie ses btises sur le sujet prcdent (dont il reviendra parler dans un mois ou deux), avec de nouvelles toutes fraches.

Si il y a bien un truc qu'on ne peut qu'applaudir et souligner chez Ryu, c'est cette immense source intarissable d'nergie, lui permettant de venir et revenir poster les mmes btises,encore et encore.

Pour cela, il suit  la perfection les enseignements de son matre spirituel, deuche, qui disaient que "c'est le dernier qui parle qui a raison", et il nous aura donc  l'usure, quand,  bout de courage, nous ferons comme les autres et abandonnerons le "combat".





> Srieux, si Ryu continue ses Ryuries, arrtez juste de lui rpondre, les discussions vaguement intressantes disparaissent derrire son flood.


Sans tre mdisant, a fait dj bien 2/3 ans qu'on le dit a,  l'poque il y avait mme encore Souviron (un des premiers  le dire d'ailleurs), Fcharton2 et r0d...

Au final, qu'on lui rponde ou pas, qu'on le BL ou pas, il est toujours la a poster des conneries, car rponse ou pas, il s'en fou, cela ne l'empche pas de poster, quitte  se rpondre  lui-mme 5 fois d'affils, ou  dterrer un sujet sans messages depuis des mois. 

Il pourrait tre seul sur le forum que cela ne changerait rien...

----------


## MiaowZedong

> Sans tre mdisant, a fait dj bien 2/3 ans qu'on le dit a,  l'poque il y avait mme encore Souviron (un des premiers  le dire d'ailleurs), Fcharton2 et r0d...
> 
> Au final, qu'on lui rponde ou pas, qu'on le BL ou pas, il est toujours la a poster des conneries, car rponse ou pas, il s'en fou, cela ne l'empche pas de poster, quitte  se rpondre  lui-mme 5 fois d'affils, ou  dterrer un sujet sans messages depuis des mois. 
> 
> Il pourrait tre seul sur le forum que cela ne changerait rien...


Ryu posterait peut-tre tout seul mais quand on lui rpond, entre ses postes et les rponses, a va extrment vite et souvent a fait des pages de hors-sujet en une journe, c'est lourd.

P.S. en soit je ne prconise mme pas d'ignorer la personne, mais seulement de lui rpondre quand il dit quelque chose de pertinent (ce qui est malheureusement rare).

----------


## halaster08

> Srieux, si Ryu continue ses Ryuries, arrtez juste de lui rpondre, les discussions vaguement intressantes disparaissent derrire son flood.


+1000




> Sans tre mdisant, a fait dj bien 2/3 ans qu'on le dit a,  l'poque il y avait mme encore Souviron (un des premiers  le dire d'ailleurs), Fcharton2 et r0d...


Sauf que a fait 2-3ans qu'il y a toujours au moins une personne qui lui rpond, donc il continue.
Ca ne sert  rien d'essayer de discuter avec lui, il l'a clairement dit  plusieurs reprise il n'est pas l pour a, mais pour rpandre ses "ides", et le fait de lui rpondre a lgitime  chaque fois qu'il en remette une couche puis une autre puis autre.

----------


## ABCIWEB

Salut,

Le conflit actuel entre la commission europenne et "le budget du peuple italien" est intressant pour comprendre les stratgies du nolibralisme et ses manoeuvres pour exploiter la dette afin de contraindre les populations  toujours plus de prcarit et toujours moins de dmocratie. 

Suivons par exemple le discours de *Jean Arthuis* eurodput "Alliance des dmocrates et des libraux pour l'Europe" qui reprend essentiellement les arguments de Moscovici/Macron, dans cette mission de France Inter anim par *Stphane Leneuf*, avec galement *Ernest Urtasun* eurodput espagnol membre du groupe des Verts/Alliance, et *Stefan Gehrold* eurodput allemand du groupe du Parti populaire europen (Dmocrates-Chrtiens).

- Jean Arthuis s'en prend plus spcialement  la dette et au budget lui-mme. 
- Ernest Urtasun reproche plus un problme de mthode.
- Stefan Gehrold se positionne plus ou moins entre les deux mais toujours en bonne "intelligence" avec Jean Arthuis. 

Ce sont les auditeurs qui posent les bonnes questions pour faire avancer le dbat :




> 1':40" Sommes-nous toujours en dmocratie ? ...comment des technocrates non lus peuvent-ils refuser ce qu'un gouvernement lgitimement lu propose ?


Jean Arthuis 2':46" 
- Dette suprieure  60% et rupture avec les engagements du prcdent gouvernement (nolibral). (*1 point peur de la dette*)

Ernest Urtasun 5':06" 
- Manque de concertation avec l'Europe.

Stefan Gehrold 8':15": 
- Scurit et fiabilit du systme montaire europen qui affecte tous les europens. (*1 point peur stabilit euro*)




> 9':30" En quoi les choix conomiques de l'Italie posent problme  l'Europe ? ... Les rponses prcdentes des dputs sont des rponses de dputs, mais pour le citoyen lambda, comment comprendre qu'on organise des lections nationales pour choisir un programme et dire ensuite qu'on ne peut appliquer que les directives de Bruxelles ?... Si l'euro est un obstacle   la dmocratie, envisageons de sortir de cette monnaie ou de l'adapter. On est plus en dmocratie et vous trouvez que c'est normal parce que l'on respecte les critres de Maastricht. Il y a un gros dcalage dans la comprhension de ce qu'est le peuple et la volont souveraine.


Jean Arthuis 10':49" : 
- Les gouvernements devraient tre raisonnables et dire trs clairement que leur souverainet ne leur appartient plus... car si l'on choue ce seront les autres qui paieront. (*2 points peur de la dette*)

Ernest Urtasun 12':45"
- Personne n'a respect ces normes. Il faut renforcer le parlement europen et ouvrir le dbat sur les normes budgtaires.

Jean Arthuis 15':25"
- Il faut consolider le gouvernement de la zone euro, il faut un gouvernement conomique pour l'Europe. (*1 point ambigu* : pour moins de souverainet des peuples ?) 

Stefan Gehrold 17':45"
- Il faut respecter les engagements, on ne peut pas sauvegarder une monnaie unique supra nationalise avec des mesures nationales. (*2 points peur stabilit euro*)

Jean Arthuis 19':06"
- Qu'on arrte de se raconter des histoires ... on ne peut pas prendre les bnfices parce a cote moins cher d'emprunter avec l'euro et de l'autre qu'on va continuer  faire ce que l'on veut et si a ne marche pas, ce sont les autres qui paieront. (*3 points peur de la dette* bis rptita)




> Donc tout le monde est d'accord pour dire qu'il y a un vrai dficit dmocratique ?


Stefan Gehrold 20':50" 
- Il y a des doutes de ma part, car Moscovici reprsente la dmocratie et prend en compte des perspectives diffrentes. (ne riez pas, il le dit srieusement => *1 point connerie monumentale*  ::mrgreen:: )




> 22':46" Quelle est la diffrence de situation entre l'Italie et le Portugal qui s'en est bien sorti sans respecter compltement les rgles de Bruxelles ?


Ernest Urtasun 23':05"
- C'est une question de mthode, le gouvernement Italien n'a pas ngoci. Il faut quilibrer les recettes et les dpenses (*1 point vrit*).

Jean Arthuis 24':45"
- Ce que l'on a convenu  partir de 2013 avec le two pact c'est qu'il y ait une autorit indpendante pour porter une apprciation sur les valuations budgtaires... Par exemple les dpenses pour le revenu citoyen (revenu universel) pourraient tre sous-estimes. (progrs social = suspicion dette *4 points peur de la dette*)




> 32':38" Pourquoi ne pas autoriser une politique de relance, ce qui aurait dj d tre fait depuis de nombreuses annes ?


Jean Arthuis :
- S'il suffisait de faire du dficit pour connatre la prosprit, nombre de pays europens seraient dans une situation enviable. (*5 points peur de la dette*, et pourquoi assimiler ncessairement politique de relance et dette si les dpenses sont quilibres par les recettes ?)

Ernest Urtasun 34':43s"
- On vient d'une priode catastrophique du point de vue de la gestion conomique en Europe. Beaucoup de gouvernements sont sous la pression d'une crise sociale trs trs forte qui vient de toute cette priode... qui est la consquence de beaucoup d'annes d'austrit et qui est aujourd'hui au coeur de la crise du projet europen.
(*2 points vrit*, y'en a au moins un qui suit les actualits du monde rel, les deux autres on sait pas o ils habitent)

...

J'ai rsum les rponses mais vous constaterez en coutant l'mission que je n'ai pas fait de contre sens (qu'on me dise si j'ai fait des erreurs d'interprtation).

D'autres informations  ce sujet dans Le Point et Sputnik.

Ernest Urtasun est le plus mesur avec un argument plein de bon sens : il faut quilibrer les recettes et les dpenses. Pour les deux autres... je vous laisse juge.

Ce qui est intressant c'est que l'Italie prvoit un dficit de 2.4% en 2019, il est donc difficile de l'attaquer sur cet objectif puisque c'est en dessous des 3%. Jean Arthuis tente donc dans un premier temps de contourner le problme en parlant de la dette italienne globale qui dpasse les 60% des critres de Maastricht. Il avouera plus tard dans le dbat que la France ne les respecte pas non plus mais qu'elle est cependant moins endette. Ce qui est vrai mais qui n'explique rien sur la politique actuelle, ni en quoi la politique conomique franaise d'austrit est plus crdible que la politique de relance italienne.

Quand Macron (suite  Hollande) emploie toute son nergie  diminuer les recettes de l'tat par dizaines de milliards pour gaver les multinationales et les ultra riches, qui contrle l'efficacit de cette politique, qui s'en soucie ? Et comment peut-on juger de la relle indpendance de cette mystrieuse "autorit indpendante" (Two-pack) ?

On remarquera que la *peur de la dette* est toujours invoque avec insistance quand il s'agit de dpenses sociales qui profitent aux peuples, mais qu'elle ne l'est jamais quand il s'agit de diminuer les recettes de l'tat qui profitent aux plus riches. Peu importe l'efficacit relle pour l'conomie. Peu importe les dgts sociaux et politiques. Et peu importe si l'on sait que l'argument de la dette est non crdible quand on voit par exemple que l'tat autorise la fraude fiscale pour les gros clients des banques, cf. mon prcdent message, et encore ce n'est une infime partie de l'iceberg. 

Et si la politique de cadeaux fiscaux pour les trs trs riches et d'austrit pour tous les autres ne fonctionne pas, qui paiera ? Bizarrement Jean Arthuis ne se pose pas la question. On subit, on observe et l'on mesure les dgts de cette politique d'austrit depuis une bonne trentaine d'anne (except l'pisode Aubry avec les 35H) et Jean Arthuis n'a pas d'inquitude quant  son efficacit ? *Etre fort avec les faibles et faible avec les forts*, est une seconde constante du nolibralisme.

Il y a trente ans, le slogan du nolibralisme tait "la mondialisation heureuse". Aujourd'hui avec Macron, c'est "la startup nation". Vous voyez une diffrence ? Enfin si, la diffrence est qu'on est pass du statut de nation,  celui de startup... vive la prcarit  ::mrgreen:: 

On remarquera galement, et c'est une troisime constante du nolibralisme, *la justification de la suppression de la dmocratie au nom de traits conomiques*, ce qui n'est pas anecdotique quand on pense  tous les traits de "libre change" que l'on signe actuellement, in fine pour contraindre les peuples  tre dociles et n'avoir plus rien  revendiquer.

*Note importante* : Je ne juge pas ici de l'quilibre du budget italien, mais de la rhtorique utilise pour traiter d'une politique de relance suivant les diffrentes appartenances politiques. Concernant le budget Italien, j'ai lu qu'un des partis au pouvoir avait ajout quelques lignes au dernier moment pour tre trs clment avec certaines fraudes fiscales...

Nanmoins Jean Arthuis ne parle jamais des recettes, mais cible plus particulirement le revenu citoyen (revenu universel). Car c'est une autre constante de l'ultra libralisme de *maintenir les chmeurs dans un tat de prcarit et de pauvret le plus fort possible* pour que les salaris fassent preuve d'un maximum de flexibilit pour garder leur travail (heures supplmentaires non payes sans broncher, etc.) et soient encore et encore, et toujours plus flexibles et moins pays.

C'est pour cette raison que le projet de revenu universel de Hamon n'est que pure illusion s'il ncessite l'accord de Bruxelles et donc des lobbies nolibraux.

Et pour cela galement que les grands patrons et les nolibraux ont aval leur chapeau lors des trente cinq heures. Une amlioration des conditions de travail ne peut tre que contre productive pour affirmer leur emprise totale sur les salaris. Et si en plus cela diminue le nombre de chmeurs, c'est encore pire, trs mauvais plan d'autant plus que le plein emploi est un ennemi fatal pour imposer des exigences toujours plus contraignantes.

----------


## ManusDei

Je ne vais pas rpondre dans le dtail.
Les diffrents gouvernements europens ont li leurs conomies via l'euro. 
Si un pays se casse la gueule c'est la valeur de l'euro et donc de tes conomies qui plonge avec *(1point peur stabilit de l'euro)*.

L'UE c'est comme une quipe de dev sans chef de projet, t'es oblig de mettre en place des contraintes communes pour viter qu'un dev fasse n'importe quoi dans son coin et bousille l'appli.
Et quand quelqu'un ne respecte plus les contraintes, bah a gueule. Mais oui, a gueule plus ou moins selon le pays vis parce que certains sont plus influents que d'autres.

----------


## BenoitM

> C'est pour cette raison que le projet de revenu universel de Hamon n'est que pure illusion s'il ncessite l'accord de Bruxelles et donc des lobbies nolibraux.


Euh non avec la population qui vote  droite  :;): 
Certes il  y a des nolibraux ont pouvoir mais c'est pas en votant  lextrme droite qu'on va l'appliquer  ::):

----------


## ABCIWEB

> Si un pays se casse la gueule c'est la valeur de l'euro et donc de tes conomies qui plonge avec *(1point peur stabilit de l'euro)*.


La question est : pourquoi Jean Arthuis fait-il toujours rimer "politique de relance" avec "dette", alors qu'on a une politique d'austrit depuis une trentaine d'annes qui a fait exploser la dette ? Pourquoi cette suspicion  priori ? 

Aprs videmment, comme tout bon communicant qui se respecte, ils ne disent que des marronniers, chaque chose est plutt vraie, vidente, mais pas forcment pertinente et ils se gardent bien de dvelopper. En d'autres termes, c'est l'articulation et l'utilisation des marronniers qui est intressante, pas les marronniers eux-mmes.




> L'UE c'est comme une quipe de dev sans chef de projet, t'es oblig de mettre en place des contraintes communes pour viter qu'un dev fasse n'importe quoi dans son coin et bousille l'appli.


Bravo, cela me permet de souligner une autre constante du nolibralisme qui est de *mlanger et amalgamer les mthodes de gouvernement de la chose publique avec les mthodes des entreprises prives*, et vice versa. J'ai tout un chapitre  venir sur ce sujet, patience  :;):

----------


## el_slapper

ce qui assume d'ailleurs que les pratiques du priv sont forcment vertueuses.  ::aie::  Je ne crois pas que le public soit mieux, mais vanter le priv par essence meilleur, a me parait risqu, pour rester poli.

----------


## ABCIWEB

> Euh non avec la population qui vote  droite


Fallait pas dire "non". Fallait dire "en plus". Effectivement la commission europenne n'est pas gouverne que par les lobbies mais, en plus, soutenue par la population qui vote  droite. L'un n'exclus par l'autre. Et les lobbies ont aussi de grands moyens pour enfumer la population, ils possdent tous les mdias grand public etc...




> Certes il  y a des nolibraux ont pouvoir mais c'est pas en votant  lextrme droite qu'on va l'appliquer


 Bah oui concernant le revenu universel d'Hamon on est bien d'accord. Mais je ne me suis pas exprim sur le gouvernement italien ni sur son budget. J'ai mis en gras une note importante qui soulignait ce que je voulais montrer  :;):

----------


## Jon Shannow

On nous explique qu'il faut se serrer la ceinture. Voil peut-tre pourquoi  ::aie::

----------


## Jipt

> On nous explique qu'il faut se serrer la ceinture. Voil peut-tre pourquoi


Y en a mme un qui palpe 66 666 euros *par jour* !

On croit rver...

----------


## Danfre

> Y en a mme un qui palpe 66 666 euros *par jour* !


Parce que c'est le  diaaaable !!  ::aie:: 

C'est indcent  vomir, mais les grands dfenseurs du libralisme vont encore dire que c'est normal et crier au dmagogisme,  etc.

----------


## macslan

> Y en a mme un qui palpe 66 666 euros *par jour* !
> 
> On croit rver...


En Suisse le vote sur linitiative 1/12  a t refus

----------


## MiaowZedong

> En Suisse le vote sur linitiative 1/12  a t refus


D'aprs ton lien, le vote n'a pas t "refus" mais c'est bien le peuple Suisse et sa discipline lgendaire qui a vot  65% pour prserver les ingalits salariales, comme le lui a ordonn son parlement et sa presse  ::aie::  ou alors je n'ai rien compris.

Donc bon, c'est bien beau de parler de dni de dmocratie, mais quand le peuple dcide dmocratiquement de se faire opprimer, la solution n'est peut-tre pas plus de dmocratie. Ou alors, au moins, repenser la dmocratie, par exemple interdire les medias privs, qui dans la pratique permettent aux citoyens riches (le Grnd Cpitl quoi) d'avoir une influence demesure, interdire les dons politiques autres qu'une cotisation standard (la mme pour tous les partis), etc.

----------


## macslan

> D'aprs ton lien, le vote n'a pas t "refus" mais c'est bien le peuple Suisse et sa discipline lgendaire qui a vot  65% pour prserver les ingalits salariales, comme le lui a ordonn son parlement et sa presse  ou alors je n'ai rien compris.
> 
> Donc bon, c'est bien beau de parler de dni de dmocratie, mais quand le peuple dcide dmocratiquement de se faire opprimer, la solution n'est peut-tre pas plus de dmocratie. Ou alors, au moins, repenser la dmocratie, par exemple interdire les medias privs, qui dans la pratique permettent aux citoyens riches (le Grnd Cpitl quoi) d'avoir une influence demesure, interdire les dons politiques autres qu'une cotisation standard (la mme pour tous les partis), etc.


refus dans le sens ou le peuple a vot non

----------


## ABCIWEB

> Envoy par Jipt
> 
> Y en a mme un qui palpe 66 666 euros par jour !
> 
> 
> Parce que c'est le  diaaaable !! 
> 
> C'est indcent  vomir, mais les grands dfenseurs du libralisme vont encore dire que c'est normal et crier au dmagogisme,  etc.


Oui, dmagogisme, populisme, leurs arguments sont nombreux, ils parleront aussi de ralisme conomique car on peut toujours trouver mieux ailleurs. Et au nom du mme ralisme conomique, ils nous diront de bosser plus pour moins cher car on peut toujours trouver des salaris moins cher ailleurs. 

Le ralisme conomique c'est comme les statistiques  la con. On peut partir de mesures lmentaires en vrac et leur faire dire n'importe quoi.  Le but n'tant pas d'tudier ni la pertinence, ni la viabilit  long terme, ni les consquences pour la socit, la plante ou pour l'conomie elle-mme, mais juste d'entuber le peuple pour s'en mettre plein les poches en un minimum de temps. Et tant que cette stratgie est possible, ben on continuera, pourquoi s'en priver ?

Il n'est pas ncessaire d'avoir une appartenance ou une connaissance politique/conomique dveloppe pour dire que l'ultra libralisme n'est compatible avec rien qui ressemble  un minimum d'quilibre et de bien tre gnral, puisque c'est dans sa dfinition mme de gnrer du dsquilibre pour le bien tre de quelques privilgis, sans rgulation et donc sans contrainte. 

L o ils sont forts, c'est qu'ils trouvent quand mme suffisamment d'lecteurs pour les soutenir. Faut dire qu'ils y mettent les moyens, c'est peaufin  tous les niveaux. Cela me fait penser  mon prcdent message o je parlais de Jean Arthuis du parti "Alliance des dmocrates et des libraux pour l'Europe", de Stefan Gehrold eurodput allemand du groupe du Parti populaire europen (Dmocrates-Chrtiens) et de Ernest Urtasun eurodput espagnol membre du groupe des Verts/Alliance. Quand le journaliste leur demande s'ils sont d'accord pour dire qu'il y a un vrai dficit de dmocratie en Europe, les deux premiers sont trs rservs pour l'admettre malgr toute l'vidence du dbat. Nanmoins ce sont les deux seuls dont le nom du parti se targue d'tre dmocrate. 

Et si l'ultra libralisme n'tait pas si libre que a ? Et si cette promesse de libert sans fin ni contrainte n'tait qu'une prison idologique, finalement contraignante et laissant de moins en moins de possibilits  ::roll::

----------


## ManusDei

> La question est : pourquoi Jean Arthuis fait-il toujours rimer "politique de relance" avec "dette", alors qu'on a une politique d'austrit depuis une trentaine d'annes qui a fait exploser la dette ? Pourquoi cette suspicion  priori ?


Parce que c'est Jean Arthuis (dsol, j'ai pas mieux comme rponse).




> Bravo, cela me permet de souligner une autre constante du nolibralisme qui est de *mlanger et amalgamer les mthodes de gouvernement de la chose publique avec les mthodes des entreprises prives*, et vice versa. J'ai tout un chapitre  venir sur ce sujet, patience


Je peux trouver d'autres analogies avec le milieu associatif mais sur un forum de professionnels de l'informatique celle l me paraissait plus pertinente.

----------


## Ryu2000

Avec ce gouvernement le foutage de gueule va trs loin.
a va tellement loin que a commence  me faire marrer  ::ptdr:: 
"Nous devons prendre des mesures courageuses" : le gouvernement "assume" la hausse des taxes sur les carburants



> En augmentant la fiscalit sur les carburants, "nous choisissons de taxer la pollution et les produits nocifs plutt que les travailleurs et l'entreprise", explique Grald Darmanin dans le JDD. "Nous assumons une politique qui est conue pour rduire le rchauffement climatique et les morts prmaturs lis  la pollution de l'air et au tabagisme", poursuit le ministre des Comptes publics. 
> 
> "On peut comprendre la colre des Franais devant les difficults de la vie quotidienne", a reconnu ensuite Grald Darmanin sur Europe 1, avant de dfendre "les mesures courageuses" du gouvernement, essentielles pour ne "pas tre complice d'un scandale sanitaire". "Le diesel et les particules fines, c'est des milliers de morts par an, a-t-il expliqu. Nous ne devons pas dfendre le diesel comme jadis dans ma rgion on a dfendu les mines de charbon."


La vraie raison de l'augmentation des taxes sur le Diesel n'a rien  voir avec l'cologie.
Le gouvernement veut juste ramasser plus d'argent, l'cologie n'est qu'un prtexte pour faire accepter n'importe quoi...
Ils parlent de "dcision courageuse"  ::mouarf:: 
Le gouvernement est dj ultra impopulaire alors un peu plus ou un peu moins...
Diesel ou pas le gouvernement est complice de plusieurs scandales sanitaire.




> On ne peut pas  la fois regretter le dpart de Nicolas Hulot et pester contre l'augmentation du prix du diesel !


C'est quand mme beau d'utiliser l'image de Nicolas Hulot pour dfendre ce projet  ::mouarf:: 

a par exemple ce n'est pas cologique :
Prime  la casse : les constructeurs automobiles prts  une "surprime"
Les voitures qui ne sont pas en fin de vie pourraient servir encore un peu. (c'est pas colo de jeter de te racheter plus "vert")
Produire une voiture lectrique pollue normment.

----------


## Jon Shannow

Surtout que si c'est vraiment pour arrter de favoriser le diesel par rapport  l'essence, ils auraient pu baisser les taxes sur l'essence pour faire en sorte qu'elle soit moins chre que le diesel. Ils auraient pu aussi favoriser le ferroutage, et interdire la traverse de la France par des poids lourds polluants. Et pourquoi seuls les particuliers sont touchs par cette augmentation de la taxe, alors que les poids lourds, les taxis, les bus et car eux se font rembourser cette taxe ?  ::evil::

----------


## Ryu2000

> ils auraient pu baisser les taxes sur l'essence pour faire en sorte qu'elle soit moins chre que le diesel.


Si je fais l'avocat du diable/gouvernement :
En baissant la taxe sur l'essence on ne va pas donner envie aux conducteurs de Diesel de faire moins de km, mais on va peut-tre donn envie aux conducteurs d'Essence de faire plus de km.
Donc la solution est d'augmenter beaucoup les taxes sur le Diesel et un peu sur l'Essence, comme a les gens vont essayer de faire moins de km, car ils n'ont pas assez d'argent pour acheter du carburant.

De toute faon les gens savent qu'il n'y a pas d'avenir dans le Diesel.
Premire interdiction pour le diesel en Allemagne
Poussif accord sur les vieux diesels en Allemagne

On fait la guerre au Diesel pour pousser les gens  acheter des voitures neuves. (c'est super colo d'acheter une voiture neuve, ce n'est pas du tout pour aider l'conomie et l'industrie)

----------


## Invit

> (c'est *super colo* d'acheter une voiture neuve, ce n'est pas du tout pour aider l'conomie et l'industrie)


Et encore, mme a c'est contestable : https://www.theguardian.com/environm...tprint-new-car

----------


## Ryu2000

> Et encore, mme a c'est contestable


C'tait de l'ironie.

Dans un autre topic j'ai post les liens qui disent que fabriquer une voiture lectrique produit normment de CO2.
C'est toujours plus polluant de jeter et d'acheter du neuf.

----------


## ABCIWEB

> Avec ce gouvernement le foutage de gueule va trs loin.
> "Nous devons prendre des mesures courageuses" : le gouvernement "assume" la hausse des taxes sur les carburants


Oui et il n'y a pas que le gouvernement, les journalistes ultra libraux sont sur le pont pour relayer ces lments de langage. 

Le mini dbat de Soir 3 qui opposait ce soir Christhophe Ramaud  Dominique Tseu a atteint des sommets. Le dbat dbute  10':24" et parle de la suppression des cotisations chmage sense redonner du pouvoir d'achat. 

- Dominique Tseu est affirmatif, enthousiaste et parle d'une augmentation du pouvoir d'achat confirme sans quivoque par les prvisions de l'Insee. Cependant il ne veut pas faire de dtails et parle d'une hausse moyenne de 1,7%. 

- Christhophe Ramaud (14':00") relativise beaucoup et tient compte de l'augmentation des taxes sur l'essence, de la baisse des contrats aids, de la baisse des APL, de la baisse du pouvoir d'achat des retraits, et ajoute que 20% des plus pauvres perdront du pouvoir d'achat pendant que les 0.1% des plus riches gagneront en moyenne 86000 /an... sans compter un cadeau fiscal de 20 milliards aux entreprises prvu pour l'anne prochaine.

-  Dominique Tseu (14':53")  rtorque qu'il ne faut pas faire de salmigondis (apprciez l'effet de style) c'est  dire tout mlanger, alors qu'il est lui-mme toujours rest trs vague en prenant soin de ne jamais rien distinguer. Et il poursuit "tout naturellement" en disant : 


> Moi ce qui m'intresse beaucoup c'est quand mme de voir que tous ceux qui ont beaucoup pleurer lors du dpart de Nicolas Hulot, sont les mmes qui disent aujourd'hui que la remonte du prix de l'essence est une catastrophe alors qu'avec cette mesure on s'intresse maintenant  l'cologie. Faut savoir ce que l'on veut !


Qui mlange quoi ? Quel rapport avec les ingalits entre les hausses ou les baisses du pouvoir d'achat ? Mais bon puisqu'il ne faut pas faire de salmigondis...

On ne peut pas remettre en cause l'impartialit ni le professionnalisme de cet minent journaliste puisqu'une grande radio d'intrt public comme France Inter lui confie un ditorial tous les matins et depuis de nombreuses annes... 

Cependant *sa citation est identique  l'lment de langage utilis par Grald Darmanin (ministre des Comptes publics)* qu'on peut lire plus haut dans le lien de *Ryu2000*. 

Y aurait-il, chaque matin  7h47 sur France Inter, un membre du gouvernement qui fait un dito en se faisant passer pour un journaliste conomique ?  ::weird:: 

Pourquoi ne pas tre plus prcis et prsenter son dito tous les matins en disant "Voici maintenant l'dito de Dominique Tseu, journaliste conomique ultra libral et affili au gouvernement" ?

Ah non, effectivement, j'oubliais les rgles de dontologie : il faut laisser l'auditeur libre de penser et ne pas l'induire en erreur avec des explications superflues qui pourraient gner sa comprhension  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Ecthelion2

Surtout que cette hausse ne va rien financer du tout au niveau cologique, c'est juste un discours fallacieux pour faire gober la hausse au peuple.

C'est pareil  chaque fois, si on regarde la taxe carbone, la plus grosse partie sert  financer le CICE et autres cadeaux aux plus riches en allant s'intgrer au budget gnral de l'tat.

De mmoire, sur un peu plus de 10 milliards de recette sur la taxe carbone 2018, il y a 1.8 milliards pour les nergies renouvelables, 3 milliards pour le CICE et le reste dans le budget gnral.

----------


## MiaowZedong

Je pense quand mme qu'il y a beaucoup d'hypocrisie dans cette critique de la taxe sur le diesel, les gens sont prs  payer pour l'cologie mais seulement avec l'argent des autres. Quand a tape leurs portefeuilles ils se plaignent, et fort. Personnellement ce que je reprocherais  cette hausse c'est de ne pas aller assez loin, les professionnels restent exempts alors que ce sont de gros consommateurs. Mme si l'argent n'est pas revers  l'cologie (d'ailleurs, l'argent consacr  l'cologie part souvent en fume, les cologistes politiques sont des guignols pour rester poli) la hausse des prix incite  moins consommer, c'est une trs bonne chose  la fois pour les objectifs d'missions mais aussi pour la qualit de l'air en zone urbaine, qui est un effet local et presque immdiat.

----------


## Ryu2000

> la hausse des prix incite  moins consommer


a n'a pas trs bien fonctionn avec le tabac...
Enfin les gens fument moins de cigarettes mais ils sont plus nombreux  fumer.




> les professionnels restent exempts alors que ce sont de gros consommateurs.


Ils sont noy sous les taxes, les impts, les charges, si tout augmente encore ils vont tous finir par se suicider.

----------


## Ecthelion2

> la hausse des prix incite  moins consommer


Oui enfin "moins consommer" c'est bien joli, mais faut bien que les gens aillent bosser. On en revient  ce que l'on disait plus tt (dans ce fil ou un autre je ne sais plus), rduire l'utilisation de la voiture c'est une chose, encore faut-il qu'il y ait des solutions alternatives pour compenser. 

Et pour tre plus prcis, a n'incite pas  moins consommer, a oblige  moins consommer, le compte en banque des gens n'tant pas extensible. 


En plus, inciter  moins consommer, quand on se vante partout d'amliorer le pouvoir d'achat des gens (mme si c'est faux), c'est un peu contradictoire non ? ^^ 

Aprs perso je suis piton, donc cette hausse ne m'affecte pas spcialement, mais je comprend le point de vue des gens qui sont dj limit niveau tune, et qui n'ont pas d'autre choix que de prendre leur vhicule perso pour aller travailler.

Comme l'ont dit certains, tout le monde n'habite pas une grande ville avec des transports en commun ou en banlieue parisienne. La personne qui vie  la campagne et qui a 20/30mn de voiture pour aller travailler, elle fait comment ? 

Surtout qu'on se moque un peu des gens, on leur dit de prendre les transports en commun au lieu de leur vhicule perso, et  ct de a, la SNCF ferme les petites lignes pas rentables, certains endroits ne sont pas (bien) desservis par les bus ou autres, etc.


L'hypocrisie ne vient pas spcialement des gens, mais plutt du gouvernement, qui raconte n'importe quoi sur l'cologie / les nergies renouvelables alors que l'argent ne va pas la dedans, les gens eux, en ont surtout marre d'tre pris pour des idiots. Si encore l'argent allait vraiment dans l'cologie, peut-tre, (je dis bien peut-tre car je ne suis pas devin non plus), que la raction ne serait pas la mme chez tout le monde ?

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Je pense quand mme qu'il y a beaucoup d'hypocrisie dans cette critique de la taxe sur le diesel, les gens sont prs  payer pour l'cologie mais seulement avec l'argent des autres. Quand a tape leurs portefeuilles ils se plaignent, et fort. Personnellement ce que je reprocherais  cette hausse c'est de ne pas aller assez loin, les professionnels restent exempts alors que ce sont de gros consommateurs. Mme si l'argent n'est pas revers  l'cologie (d'ailleurs, l'argent consacr  l'cologie part souvent en fume, les cologistes politiques sont des guignols pour rester poli) la hausse des prix incite  moins consommer, c'est une trs bonne chose  la fois pour les objectifs d'missions mais aussi pour la qualit de l'air en zone urbaine, qui est un effet local et presque immdiat.


Le problme avec l'cologie politique, c'est qu'elle est uniquement punitive et non incitative. En plus, elle est injuste car les gros pollueurs (routiers, villes, taxis, entreprises, ...) sont exonrs de ces surtaxes, alors que le mec qui prend sa voiture pour aller  l'usine lui, il paie plein pot.

Personnellement, quand je vois une taxe pour l'cologie, je considre que je paie le droit de polluer, donc l'effet obtenu n'est pas le bon.  ::aie::

----------


## MiaowZedong

> Oui enfin "moins consommer" c'est bien joli, mais faut bien que les gens aillent bosser. On en revient  ce que l'on disait plus tt (dans ce fil ou un autre je ne sais plus), rduire l'utilisation de la voiture c'est une chose, encore faut-il qu'il y ait des solutions alternatives pour compenser.


Il faut aussi que les gens habitent plus prs de leurs lieux de travail, non seulement a conomise des transports mais a amliore aussi la qualit de vie en offrant plus de temps libre aux travailleurs.




> Et pour tre plus prcis, a n'incite pas  moins consommer, a oblige  moins consommer, le compte en banque des gens n'tant pas extensible.


Les gens qui ont une voiture ont un peu plus que le strict ncessaire pour vivre, donc ils peuvent se priver de l'agrable ou faire des conomies sur leurs transports.

Puis bon, comme l'tat ne dcide pas quels modles de voitures produire, il faut bien inciter le priv  privilgier l'conomie en carburant plutt que de vendre des SUV diesels  des Parisiens qui ne feront jamais de hors-piste de leur vie. Plus la consommation en carburant devient un facteur dcisif pour le consommateur, plus l'industrie est incite  produire des vhicules conomes. Pour cela il faut que le carburant so




> En plus, inciter  moins consommer, quand on se vante partout d'amliorer le pouvoir d'achat des gens (mme si c'est faux), c'est un peu contradictoire non ? ^^


Oui, sauf que moins polluer et amliorer le pouvoir d'achat c'est trs dur  concilier. C'est comme les services publics et le impts, le peuple attend tout et son contraire: moins d'impts, plus de pouvoir d'achat, plus d'cologie, plus de services publics, le beurre, l'argent du beurre, le cul de la crmire et le sourire du crmier. 

Malheureusement la dmocratie n'incite pas  dire la vrit au peuple mais le citoyen a quand mme le devoir de rflchir en adulte et regarder les choses en face...



> Surtout qu'on se moque un peu des gens, on leur dit de prendre les transports en commun au lieu de leur vhicule perso, et  ct de a, la SNCF ferme les petites lignes pas rentables, certains endroits ne sont pas (bien) desservis par les bus ou autres, etc.


Le fermeture des lignes peu ou pas rentables, opres par service public, est d'une stupidit sans nom.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Personnellement, quand je vois une taxe pour l'cologie, je considre que je paie le droit de polluer, donc l'effet obtenu n'est pas le bon.


C'est marrant c'est exactement le concept de la taxe carbone, les entreprises achtent des quotas dmission de CO2.




> Il faut aussi que les gens habitent plus prs de leurs lieux de travail,


Tu ne choisies pas o tu travailles et o tu peux vivre.
Il est trs difficile de trouver un job, limmobilier est hors de prix.
Et si en plus tu vis avec quelqu'un c'est encore plus difficile.




> Oui, sauf que moins polluer et amliorer le pouvoir d'achat c'est trs dur  concilier.


Ok, mais pourquoi le gouvernement ment ?
Pourquoi on truc le calcul du PIB, le calcul du pouvoir d'achat, etc ?
Pourquoi on essaie de nous faire croire que tout va bien ?
Pourquoi on ne nous dit pas la vrit ?
Les gens sont bien conscient du dcalage entre la propagande du pouvoir et le monde rel.




> Malheureusement la dmocratie n'incite pas  dire la vrit au peuple mais le citoyen a quand mme le devoir de rflchir en adulte et regarder les choses en face...


Aprs des annes  couter les mdias, les gens sont bien abrutis.




> Le fermeture des lignes peu ou pas rentables, opres par service public, est d'une stupidit sans nom.


Le gouvernement fait exprs de mal grer la SNCF pour que le peuple soutienne la privatisation. (bon cela dit quand la SNCF sera totalement privatis, il y aura encore moins de petites lignes...)
Le prix des billets de train est beaucoup trop lev.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Il faut aussi que les gens habitent plus prs de leurs lieux de travail, non seulement a conomise des transports mais a amliore aussi la qualit de vie en offrant plus de temps libre aux travailleurs.


Quid des couples dont les boulots sont loigns ? 

J'adore les gens qui viennent ici pour donner leur solution comme exemple  suivre. 



> Moi, j'habite  7 km de mon boulot et je prends mon vlo.


Ben, tant mieux pour toi. Mais si tu dois dposer un gosse au collge, un deuxime  l'cole (dans une autre ville) et la dernire  la crche, t'as l'air malin avec ton vlo ! 




> Faut habiter auprs de son boulot


Moi, ma boite est dans une ville hors de prix. Pour se loger  des prix raisonnables, c'est 20/30km ! On fait comment ? Je dis  mon boss de dmnager la boite ?

 ::roll::

----------


## halaster08

> Ben, tant mieux pour toi. Mais si tu dois dposer un gosse au collge, un deuxime  l'cole (dans une autre ville) et la dernire  la crche, t'as l'air malin avec ton vlo !


Le plus colo c'est de ne pas faire d'enfant, tu consommes beaucoup moins sans. Et tu vite ce genre de problme  ::): 





> Moi, ma boite est dans une ville hors de prix. Pour se loger  des prix raisonnables, c'est 20/30km ! On fait comment ? Je dis  mon boss de dmnager la boite ?


Tu dis a sur le ton de la plaisanterie, mais c'est une solution, j'ai travaill dans une boite en Belgique qui l'a fait.

----------


## Ecthelion2

> Il faut aussi que les gens habitent plus prs de leurs lieux de travail, non seulement a conomise des transports mais a amliore aussi la qualit de vie en offrant plus de temps libre aux travailleurs.


Encore faut-il le pouvoir lol.

Les gens ne vont pas habiter  2h de route aller de leur boulot par pur plaisir. Dj actuellement ce n'est pas vident pour tout le monde de trouver un logement pour X raisons diffrentes, si tu veux que tout le monde habite  moins de 5km de son boulot, va falloir construire dur et forcer ceux qui spculent sur la bulle immobilire  vendre / louer les logements vides...




> Les gens qui ont une voiture ont un peu plus que le strict ncessaire pour vivre, donc ils peuvent se priver de l'agrable ou faire des conomies sur leurs transports.


Mais les gens ne font que a se priver pour une bonne partie de la population, tu as beau te priver, il y a quand mme toujours de plus en plus de taxes, et des salaires qui stagnent, j'ai l'impression d'entendre le gouvernement qui dit qu'il faut se serrer la ceinture, sauf que c'est toujours les mmes qui se serrent la ceinture.

Quand au fait d'avoir une voiture, et plus que le ncessaire pour vivre, je ne vois pas le rapport ? Ce n'est pas parce que tu as une voiture que tu gagnes bien ta vie hein, tu peux avoir une voiture et tre au chmage ou au RSA, c'est d'ailleurs plus pratique pour (re)trouver du boulot... 

Si tu gagnes suffisamment ta vie pour que cette taxe ne te drange pas plus que cela, tant mieux pour toi, mais ce n'est pas le cas de tout le monde.





> Puis bon, comme l'tat ne dcide pas quels modles de voitures produire, il faut bien inciter le priv  privilgier l'conomie en carburant plutt que de vendre des SUV diesels  des Parisiens qui ne feront jamais de hors-piste de leur vie. Plus la consommation en carburant devient un facteur dcisif pour le consommateur, plus l'industrie est incite  produire des vhicules conomes. Pour cela il faut que le carburant so


Suffit que le gouvernement vote une loi interdisant les vhicules qui consomment plus que X litres au 100, et hop, les fabricants ne pourront plus vendre de SUV du tout, du moins en France.

Car au final l, la taxe va faire chier les petits salaires, mais le parisien qui a de quoi s'acheter un SUV diesel, bah il aura toujours suffisamment de quoi faire son plein, et cologiquement cela ne changera strictement rien... 

Quand  la ralisation de vhicules conomes, si la taxe n'existe quand France, les constructeurs ne font pas tout remettre en cause juste pour nous... Et puis surtout, si les constructeurs eux-mmes se souciaient d'cologie, ils feraient dj des vhicules conomes et/ou arrteraient de produire des semi-char d'assaut d'eux-mmes. 





> Oui, sauf que moins polluer et amliorer le pouvoir d'achat c'est trs dur  concilier. C'est comme les services publics et le impts, le peuple attend tout et son contraire: moins d'impts, plus de pouvoir d'achat, plus d'cologie, plus de services publics, le beurre, l'argent du beurre, le cul de la crmire et le sourire du crmier.


Le peuple attend surtout de ne plus tre pris pour un con, et que l'argent pour financer les services publiques soient pris quitablement chez tout le monde, et pas toujours chez les mmes en faisant des cadeaux monstrueux aux plus riches... 

Y'a pas besoin d'augmenter les impts si tu vas chercher les 80 milliards de fraude fiscale, si tu vire le CICE, que tu remets l'impts sur la fortune, etc. etc. 





> Le fermeture des lignes peu ou pas rentables, opres par service public, est d'une stupidit sans nom.


On n'est bien d'accord, aprs service public ou pas, cela ne change pas grand chose, cela aurait t pareil avec une entreprise prive, je ne connais pas normment de boites qui maintiennent des trucs qui leur font perdre de l'argent, surtout dans le priv o cela risque de faire brailler les actionnaires.

----------


## MiaowZedong

> Encore faut-il le pouvoir lol.
> 
> Les gens ne vont pas habiter  2h de route aller de leur boulot par pur plaisir. Dj actuellement ce n'est pas vident pour tout le monde de trouver un logement pour X raisons diffrentes, si tu veux que tout le monde habite  moins de 5km de son boulot, va falloir construire dur et forcer ceux qui spculent sur la bulle immobilire  vendre / louer les logements vides...


Bah oui il faut construire, repenser les villes (avec moins de distance entre quartiers rsidentiels et zones d'activits), virer les retraits aiss qui trustent les logements les plus demands, and surtout compltement stopper la spculation immobilire. Parce que les logements doivent servir  loger la population et pas tre des investissements.

Puis *Halaster08* a aussi raison, dans les (relativement rares) cas o les entreprises se concurrencent pour embaucher des salaris, dlocaliser l'entreprise l o les salaris peuvent se loger devient un argument pour le recruteur.




> Quand au fait d'avoir une voiture, et plus que le ncessaire pour vivre, je ne vois pas le rapport ? Ce n'est pas parce que tu as une voiture que tu gagnes bien ta vie hein, tu peux avoir une voiture et tre au chmage ou au RSA, c'est d'ailleurs plus pratique pour (re)trouver du boulot...


Au chmage certes, au RSA tu ne te paies pas une voiture entre le carburant, l'assurance et les frais d'entretiens. Ceux qui sont sous le seuil de pauvret ont rarement une voiture par personne, mme  la campagne...

----------


## Ryu2000

PTROLE BRENT : POURQUOI LE PRIX DU BARIL DE PTROLE A RECUL DE PLUS DE 10% EN UN MOIS



> Alors qu'une ptition contre la hausse des prix  la pompe a atteint les 500.000 signatures en France, le cours du baril de ptrole, lui, recule sensiblement depuis son plus haut des quatre dernires annes atteint le mercredi 3 octobre dernier (86,74 dollars pour le Brent).  18h15 ce mardi, ce mme baril pour livraison en dcembre se ngociait  75,61 dollars sur l'Intercontinental Exchange (ICE) de Londres, soit 1,63% de moins que la veille. Par rapport au 3 octobre, la chute est de prs de 12,8%.


En ce moment le cours du baril de ptrole est relativement bas, mais le Diesel cote extremement cher.
Quand le prix du ptrole va augmenter, le prix du Diesel va tre vraiment effrayant.
Il y a des taxes fixes et des taxes en pourcentage du prix HT.

----------


## MiaowZedong

Les prix ponctuels du Brent ont peu d'importance car les rserves amortissent les fluctuations. Les prix  la pompe sont influencs par les prix moyens  moyen/long terme du brut, pas le prix ponctuel  l'instant t. Actuellement, le cours du ptrole tend  remonter car l'Arabie Saoudite ne peut pas soutenir indfiniment le niveau de production adopt aprs la crise en Ukraine.

Pour ceux que a intresse, l'Arabie Saoudite a des cots de production extrmement bas et peut donc ruiner les producteurs qui ont des cots levs comme la Russie et surtout le Venezuela, dont les cots d'extraction sont les plus hauts des gisements actuellement exploits.

----------


## Ecthelion2

> Au chmage certes, au RSA tu ne te paies pas une voiture entre le carburant, l'assurance et les frais d'entretiens. Ceux qui sont sous le seuil de pauvret ont rarement une voiture par personne, mme  la campagne...


Et bien dsol de te dcevoir mais tu ne peux peut-tre pas acheter une voiture quand tu es au RSA, mais rien ne t'empche d'avoir eu la voiture avant hein...

Ma mre a 58 ans, une voiture, est au RSA (entre autres  cause des coupes dans les postes des aides scolaires), et elle habite en pleine campagne. Et je doute fortement que cela soit le seul exemple qui contredise la rgle.

Oui elle galre, mais sans voiture elle ne pourrait pas faire des petits trucs  droite et  gauche pour ne pas mourir de faim.

----------


## ABCIWEB

> Je pense quand mme qu'il y a beaucoup d'hypocrisie dans cette critique de la taxe sur le diesel, les gens sont prs  payer pour l'cologie mais seulement avec l'argent des autres. Quand a tape leurs portefeuilles ils se plaignent, et fort.


Tu reprends les arguments du gouvernement et de Dominique Tseu dans le dbat dont je parlais plus haut, c'est  dire des gnralits bedonnantes et redondantes pour viter de s'attarder sur des dcisions difficiles  justifier ds que l'on rentre dans les dtails.

Plusieurs t'ont rpondu et montr que ces mesures sont incohrentes ds que l'on rentre dans les dtails, donc qu'elles ne sont pas rellement destines  amliorer l'cologie mais  taxer le peuple pour compenser les cadeaux que le gouvernement fait aux ultra riches et aux entreprises, ce qui est aussi la position de Christhophe Ramaud dans ses rponses  Dominique Tseu.

Donc  ton avis, elle est o l'hypocrisie ? Du ct du peuple ou du ct des ultra libraux ? S'ils n'taient pas hypocrites ils n'utiliseraient pas des lments de langage qu'ils reprennent tous en coeur pour viter justement d'avoir  rentrer dans les dtails. 




> Oui, sauf que moins polluer et amliorer le pouvoir d'achat c'est trs dur  concilier. C'est comme les services publics et le impts, le peuple attend tout et son contraire: moins d'impts, plus de pouvoir d'achat, plus d'cologie, plus de services publics, le beurre, l'argent du beurre, le cul de la crmire et le sourire du crmier.
> ...
> Malheureusement la dmocratie n'incite pas  dire la vrit au peuple mais le citoyen a quand mme le devoir de rflchir en adulte et regarder les choses en face...


L encore rien de nouveau, c'est une variante de la rengaine prcdente, des rponses strotypes pour nous suggrer de prendre de la "hauteur" afin prcisment d'viter que l'on regarde les choses de plus prs. Ce n'est pas pour que l'on regarde les choses en face, c'est pour que l'on regarde ailleurs.  Exactement comme Tseu quand il reprend ces mmes arguments pour faire diversion et ne pas rpondre aux ingalits engendres par la politique gouvernementale que dnonait Christhophe Ramaud.

Rflchir en adulte, c'est apprendre  faire des distinctions. Et l'austrit n'est pas ncessairement un gage de srieux. L'ultra libralisme c'est comme les religions qui prchent de faire beaucoup d'efforts et de sacrifices en promettant qu'on sera rcompens plus tard, dans une autre vie. En attendant l'archevque prend toutes ses aisances et se gave bien sur terre.

----------


## Ryu2000

Europennes : le clip du gouvernement fait polmique  gauche et  l'extrme droite



> Premire controverse de la campagne des europennes ? En tout cas,  plus de six mois du scrutin continental, la vido poste sur le compte YouTube du gouvernement pour sensibiliser les citoyens au vote du 26 mai prochain nerve sensiblement les oppositions  Macron, qui dnoncent le fait que ce clip  cens simplement informer les lecteurs de lorganisation de ce scrutin  reprenne langle politique de la campagne souhaite depuis plusieurs semaines par Emmanuel Macron. Sur fond de musique angoissante, des images rapides dfilent en 30 secondes, rythmes par des slogans caricaturant les enjeux des europennes : Immigration : matriser ou subir ? Climat : agir ou ignorer ? Emploi : partenaires ou concurrents ? Europe : Union ou division ?
> (...)
> Sur son compte Twitter, Matteo Salvini sen tait fait lcho il y a dj quelques jours : Le gouvernement franais publie, avec largent des contribuables, un clip officiel pour les europennes en mutilisant comme un pouvantail. Macron et ses amis doivent avoir trs peur. En 2019, ils attendent un printemps des peuples qui va les balayer.


Jespre qu'LREM fera un score ridicule aux europennes. (pire que le PS aux dernires prsidentielles ^^)

----------


## Ryu2000

Projet de nouvelle taxe :
Commerce: Des dputs LREM veulent taxer certains colis commands sur internet



> Des dputs LREM veulent taxer dun euro les livraisons  domicile de colis commands sur internet pour aider les commerces de proximit, reprenant une proposition de lAssociation des maires de France (AMF), a-t-on appris vendredi de source parlementaire.
> (...)
> Selon lAMF, qui prne un abattement de 10 % sur la taxe foncire des petits commerces financ par cette  taxe forfaitaire de 1 euro  sur les achats en ligne livrs  domicile, le commerce de proximit traverse  une crise majeure , le taux de vacance commerciale des centre-villes tant pass de 6,2 % en 2001  11,3 % en 2016.


C'est bien de reconnatre que le commerce de proximit traverse une crise majeure.
Il y a tellement de boutique vide que les villes utilisent des fausses vitrines (village Potemkine).
Des communes installent des vitrines virtuelles pour remplacer les commerces vides
Commerce. De fausses vitrines pour dynamiser le centre de Guingamp

Par contre je ne suis pas convaincu que les achats en ligne soit responsable  100% de cette situation...
Si les boutiques ferment c'est peut tre simplement parce que les gens n'ont plus d'argent.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Plusieurs t'ont rpondu et montr que ces mesures sont incohrentes...


A ce propos, un truc marrant. Depuis que sur les rseaux sociaux est lance une proposition de mobilisation contre la hausse des carburants, le 17 novembre, c'est assez marrant que dans tous les mdias, on est des articles expliquant que la hausse des prix du carburant est du surtout  l'augmentation du prix du baril. 

La fronde gouvernementale est bien prsente. J'espre que l'on sera nombreux le 17 novembre pour montrer au gouvernement, d'abord, et  tous ces journaleux, que nous ne sommes pas dupes et que leurs intox ne prennent plus !  ::evil::

----------


## Ryu2000

> Depuis que sur les rseaux sociaux est lance une proposition de mobilisation contre la hausse des carburants


a me fait penser  a :
Hausse des carburants : Facebook dment supprimer des vnements qui appellent au blocage le 17 novembre



> Quelques suppressions et une rumeur tenace. Plusieurs internautes ont cri  "la censure" sur Facebook, aprs la disparition d'appels au blocage des routes ou aux oprations escargot, le 17 novembre, contre la hausse des prix du carburant. Alors mme que de nombreux vnements similaires restent accessibles sur le rseau social, comme celui prvu  Paris. A l'origine de cette rumeur, la disparition de quatre vnements  Toulouse (Haute-Garonne), Rodez (Aveyron) et La Rochelle (Charente-Maritime), rapporte lundi 29 octobre Actu.fr.


Critiquer le gouvernement pour l'augmentation des taxes sur le carburant c'est un mauvais comportement de populiste, c'est comme soutenir Trump ou le Brexit, donc il est possible que Facebook fasse en sorte que ce type de contenu ne soit pas mis en avant.
On ne sait pas, peut-tre que les vnements contre l'augmentation des taxes sont crs par des robots russes  :8O:

----------


## Danfre

> A ce propos, un truc marrant. Depuis que sur les rseaux sociaux est lance une proposition de mobilisation contre la hausse des carburants, le 17 novembre[/URL], c'est assez marrant que dans tous les mdias, on est des articles expliquant que la hausse des prix du carburant est du surtout  l'augmentation du prix du baril.


Bien sr, ou on a droit aux "j'assume" ou  l'excuse cologique... Ces mdias omettent opportunment de rappeler que le prix compte deux bons tiers de taxes et qu'une fraction seulement de la manne rcolte va effectivement  la transition nergtique.

----------


## fredoche

Pardon de dbarquer, je ne suis plus la propagande journalistique depuis un moment, mais le 17 c'est un appel  tous, ou juste aux pros de la route ?

Pass au Luxembourg la semaine dernire avec ma titine roulant au sp95,  l'aller 1,24  le litre, au retour 1,22 

Sur l'autoroute dans les stations franaises, en Moselle  quelques km, on tait  1,65 le sp95-e10 (10% d'alcool, l'tat le plus gros dealer de France), 43 cts de diffrence, c'est un record je crois, plus de 33% plus cher, pour un carburant alcoolis, donc moins pur, moins performant, et moins colo pusique on use des champs  faire de la gnole  foutre dans nos rservoirs

Pour info, le gasoil est  1,169 dans ce mme duch

----------


## Ecthelion2

> Pardon de dbarquer, je ne suis plus la propagande journalistique depuis un moment, mais le 17 c'est un appel  tous, ou juste aux pros de la route ?


Ca dpend, si tu coute les journalistes, c'est juste pour la hausse du gazoil, si tu coute les gens (qui comptent participer), c'est  cause d'un raz le bol gnral et de toutes les diffrentes taxes.


Dans un cas comme dans l'autre,  moins d'une grve gnrale bloquant le pays sur plusieurs jours, cela n'aura de toutes faons aucun impact peu importe le nombre de personnes dans la rue.

Je pense (ce n'est que mon humble avis), que ceux qui pensent pouvoir faire bouger ce gouvernement en manifestant une seule journe ou en mettant un gilet jaune au niveau du pare-brise, se mettent un doigt dans l'oeil, au moins jusqu' l'paule (oui pas moins  ::D: ). 

La seule chose qui va se passer, cela sera comme pour toutes les manifestations ces dernires annes, c'est que ceux qui ne vont pas manifester, vont encore gueuler qu'on les empche d'aller bosser, et tout ce que l'on aura dans la majorit des journaux c'est : 

- un nombre de manifestant revu  la baisse car "compt par les forces de l'ordre".
- des articles parlant encore et toujours de la "prise d'otage" effectue par les grvistes / bloqueurs de route, mais ngligeant compltement le pourquoi du comment le peuple en a raz le c*l.

----------


## BenoitM

> Ca dpend, si tu coute les journalistes, c'est juste pour la hausse du gazoil, si tu coute les gens (qui comptent participer), c'est  cause d'un raz le bol gnral et de toutes les diffrentes taxes.
> - des articles parlant encore et toujours de la "prise d'otage" effectue par les grvistes / bloqueurs de route, mais ngligeant compltement le pourquoi du comment le peuple en a raz le c*l.


Plutt de rler contre tels ou tels taxes les gens devraient manifester pour supprimer tels ou tels dpenses se serait plus cohrent.

----------


## MiaowZedong

> Tu reprends les arguments du gouvernement et de Dominique Tseu dans le dbat dont je parlais plus haut, c'est  dire des gnralits bedonnantes et redondantes pour viter de s'attarder sur des dcisions difficiles  justifier ds que l'on rentre dans les dtails.
> 
> Plusieurs t'ont rpondu et montr que ces mesures sont incohrentes ds que l'on rentre dans les dtails, donc qu'elles ne sont pas rellement destines  amliorer l'cologie mais  taxer le peuple pour compenser les cadeaux que le gouvernement fait aux ultra riches et aux entreprises, ce qui est aussi la position de Christhophe Ramaud dans ses rponses  Dominique Tseu.
> 
> Donc  ton avis, elle est o l'hypocrisie ? Du ct du peuple ou du ct des ultra libraux ? S'ils n'taient pas hypocrites ils n'utiliseraient pas des lments de langage qu'ils reprennent tous en coeur pour viter justement d'avoir  rentrer dans les dtails. 
> 
> 
> L encore rien de nouveau, c'est une variante de la rengaine prcdente, des rponses strotypes pour nous suggrer de prendre de la "hauteur" afin prcisment d'viter que l'on regarde les choses de plus prs. Ce n'est pas pour que l'on regarde les choses en face, c'est pour que l'on regarde ailleurs.  Exactement comme Tseu quand il reprend ces mmes arguments pour faire diversion et ne pas rpondre aux ingalits engendres par la politique gouvernementale que dnonait Christhophe Ramaud.
> 
> Rflchir en adulte, c'est apprendre  faire des distinctions. Et l'austrit n'est pas ncessairement un gage de srieux. L'ultra libralisme c'est comme les religions qui prchent de faire beaucoup d'efforts et de sacrifices en promettant qu'on sera rcompens plus tard, dans une autre vie. En attendant l'archevque prend toutes ses aisances et se gave bien sur terre.


Non mais visiblement tu comprends rien quand on te parle poliment alors on va tenter plus cru: je m'en bats les couilles de tes dbats tlviss (je n'ai pas de TV, je crois que a rend con et tu ne fais rien pour me persuader du contraire...) et des arguments de guignols mme pas fichus de faire leur taf de communicants de merde, je m'en branle de ta croisade et j'en ai raz-le-cul de me faire traiter d'"ultra-libral" et de noms d'oiseaux par un pauvre type mme pas foutu de lire les posts auxquels il rpond, encore moins de dverser sa rancur sur ceux qu'il hait vraiment ( savoir les nolibraux dans leurs voitures blindes derrire leurs cortges de flics, qui se moquent bien des invectives que tu balances sur un forum dont ils n'ont jamais entendu parler).

Le prix  la pompe doit augmenter indpendamment de tout le reste parce que le peuple a svrement intrt  consommer moins de carburants. Quitte  perdre aujourd'hui un peu de niveau de vie pour ne pas en perdre beaucoup demain. Et comme tout le monde hoche la tte et approuve quand on crie "dveloppement durable", ils devraient arrter de chouiner quand ce mme dveloppement durable (dans sa version allge, en plus) vient toucher leurs portefeuilles. Au contraire, il faudrait aller beaucoup plus loin dans la lutte contre les carburants d'hydrocarbures.

----------


## fredoche

> Le prix  la pompe doit augmenter indpendamment de tout le reste parce que le peuple a svrement intrt  consommer moins de carburants. Quitte  perdre aujourd'hui un peu de niveau de vie pour ne pas en perdre beaucoup demain. Et comme tout le monde hoche la tte et approuve quand on crie "dveloppement durable", ils devraient arrter de chouiner quand ce mme dveloppement durable (dans sa version allge, en plus) vient toucher leurs portefeuilles. Au contraire, il faudrait aller beaucoup plus loin dans la lutte contre les carburants d'hydrocarbures.


Ceci est la thorie, et quelque part c'est vrai. 
Combien peuvent vraiment passer de la thorie  la pratique ?
Je suis un  de ces heureux salaris officiellement en tltravail, et mme dfray pour cela. Pas besoin de rouler pour aller au taf, et le peu que je roulais me coutait peu de toute faon.

Mon voyage aller-retour en Belgique se fait avec des covoitureurs, et  mon retour ma petite yaris tait pleine, 4 personnes plus bagages on pouvait pas en mettre plus. Tout le monde y gagne, mme l'environnement quelque part.

Pourquoi tu dis "le peuple", cette entit qui n'existe pas de faon homogne hormis dans le cerveau de quelques politiques hautains, pourquoi tu prends les gens de haut sur ce sujet ?

Dans les faits, quand ce cout  la hausse n'impacte en rien la consommation sur lequel il porte, en quoi ton raisonnement a de la valeur ?
Parce que je suis dsol, mais dans les faits, a n'impactera pas la consommation des hydrocarbures. Donc c'est effectivement de la propagande mensongre.

Puisque je blablacar rgulirement, pourquoi ce mme service est-il si cher ? 20% pour de la mise en relation merci les monopoles.
Pourquoi n'vanglise-t-on pas dans ce sens ? Pourquoi ne rserve-t-on pas des voies aux vhicules de plus de 3 personnes  la sortie des grandes villes ? Pourquoi les parkings de covoiturage sont souvent un bout de chemin caillouteux au bord d'un champ ? Pourquoi les parkings des pages sont dsormais tous pleins sans que l'on ne fasse rien ?
Pourquoi quand je monte  Paris en TGV, je peux prendre un bus  2 et mme rentrer en taxi pour le mme tarif si c'est le dernier train, et il n'y  a personne dans le bus ? Nous tions 3  l'aller, une dizaine au retour la dernire fois que je l'ai pris.

Pourquoi ne fait-on pas de vraies pistes cyclables comme dans certaines villes ou aux Pays-Bas ? Des pistes protges des voitures, raccourcies

En quoi ton raisonnement tient la route en fin de compte ? N'est ce pas de la politique (penser la vie et la ville) que de penser et favoriser tout cela ? Qu'est ce qu'apportent les taxes sinon du fric dans les caisses ?

Parce que a fait des annes et des annes que l'on augmente toutes les nergies. Et qu'on les privatise avec l'autre main... alors quoi ?

----------


## BenoitM

> En quoi ton raisonnement tient la route en fin de compte ? N'est ce pas de la politique (penser la vie et la ville) que de penser et favoriser tout cela ? Qu'est ce qu'apportent les taxes sinon du fric dans les caisses ?
> Parce que a fait des annes et des annes que l'on augmente toutes les nergies. Et qu'on les privatise avec l'autre main... alors quoi ?


Euh tu pointes un/des problmes qui n'a/ont rien avoir...
Certes l'augmentation des accises ne favorisent pas d'autres alternatives, mais comme j'ai dit plus haut mme si cet argent ne vas pas dans la "bonne" politique (mobilit) celle-ci ne s'envole pas pour autant.
On peut toujours se plaindre de limpt  a, b ou c, trouver ceux-ci injustes, mais  le problme est de trouver o faire des conomies et o faire des investissements.

Tu trouves illogique de payer du diesel car il n'y a pas de politique de mobilit. Je peux le comprendre. Mais ca veut dire que cet argent sert d'autres politiques.
Donc option
1) On diminue certaines politiques pour privilgier la mobilit.
2) On diminue les accises  et certaines politiques pour compenser le manque  gagner pour l'tat.
3) On diminue les accises, on diminue fortement certaines politiques et on augmente la politique de mobilit.

Mais imaginer qu'on diminue les accises, on garde les mme politiques et on augmente la politique de la mobilit me semble relever du tour de magie  ::): 

ps: je ne connais pas bien la politique de la France mais il me semble qu'il y aurait eu moins d'hyper march en priphrie si il y avait eu une politique cohrente de la mobilit. (ps c'est encore pire en Belgique avec des voitures de socit qui compense les taxes sur le salaire et ltalement urbain est une vrai catastrophe)

----------


## ABCIWEB

> Non mais visiblement tu comprends rien quand on te parle poliment alors on va tenter plus cru: je m'en bats les couilles de tes dbats tlviss (je n'ai pas de TV, je crois que a rend con et tu ne fais rien pour me persuader du contraire...) et des arguments de guignols mme pas fichus de faire leur taf de communicants de merde, je m'en branle de ta croisade et j'en ai raz-le-cul de me faire traiter d'"ultra-libral" et de noms d'oiseaux par un pauvre type mme pas foutu de lire les posts auxquels il rpond, encore moins de dverser sa rancur sur ceux qu'il hait vraiment ( savoir les nolibraux dans leurs voitures blindes derrire leurs cortges de flics, qui se moquent bien des invectives que tu balances sur un forum dont ils n'ont jamais entendu parler).


Pas trs constructif tout a au premier degr, j'ai essay ensuite de l'interprter faon Rap vnre et a swing un peu mieux.




> Le prix  la pompe doit augmenter indpendamment de tout le reste parce que le peuple a svrement intrt  consommer moins de carburants. Quitte  perdre aujourd'hui un peu de niveau de vie pour ne pas en perdre beaucoup demain. Et comme tout le monde hoche la tte et approuve quand on crie "dveloppement durable", ils devraient arrter de chouiner quand ce mme dveloppement durable (dans sa version allge, en plus) vient toucher leurs portefeuilles. Au contraire, il faudrait aller beaucoup plus loin dans la lutte contre les carburants d'hydrocarbures.


Selon toi, la dfense de l'cologie et les conomies d'nergie doivent se faire essentiellement par une hausse des taxes et c'est a le problme. Cette vision comptable n'est ni suffisante, ni juste.

Il faudrait des engagements plus globaux et  tous les niveaux pour favoriser le dveloppement durable et avoir une politique cologique cohrente. Or qu'est-ce que l'on observe comme propositions depuis le dbut de la prsidence Macron, rien, enfin si, Nicolas Hulot ministre de l'cologie qui dmissionne en disant qu'il ne pourra rien faire car le gouvernement est infest par les lobbies. 

Les lobbies sont rests et la seule politique cologique qu'on verra est une hausse des taxes. Et tu voudrais maintenant nous faire culpabiliser parce qu'on trouve l'arnaque un peu grosse ? Bon courage pour ta croisade  :;): 

Et si tu ne comprends pas quand on te parle poliment, je peux galement tenter plus cru :  on s'en bat les couilles de tes leons de morale  deux balles. Macron utilise aujourd'hui le prtexte cologique pour continuer de nous taxer aprs toutes les hausses dj enregistres sur le gaz, le fuel, l'lectricit etc., tout comme il utilisait hier le prtexte de relancer l'conomie pour supprimer l'impt sur la fortune, ou encore le prtexte de faire baisser les loyers du priv pour diminuer les allocations logement. On chouinerait un peu moins comme tu dis, si ses mesures taient plus crdibles, et encore beaucoup moins si les efforts demands taient quitablement rpartis. Tu te trompe de cible, ce n'est pas  nous qu'il faut faire la morale, les contradictions et la honte ne sont pas de notre ct.

----------


## mm_71

> Le prix  la pompe doit augmenter indpendamment de tout le reste parce que le peuple a svrement intrt  consommer moins de carburants. Quitte  perdre aujourd'hui un peu de niveau de vie pour ne pas en perdre beaucoup demain.


Ben voyons...
Zone rurale:
Bureau de tabac ou de poste: 16 Kms Aller / retour.
Super march, cinma, garage ou autre 32 Kms aller/retour.
Alors ton blabla colo-parigo-bobo tu peu te le fourrer dans cul et faire la toupie ( Pour employer ta propre terminologie  ).

----------


## Ryu2000

> Le prix  la pompe doit augmenter indpendamment de tout le reste parce que le peuple a svrement intrt  consommer moins de carburants. Quitte  perdre aujourd'hui un peu de niveau de vie


La plupart des gens n'utilisent pas leur voiture pour le plaisir, c'est un outil indispensable pour beaucoup.
Peut tre qu'en ville on peut se dbrouiller avec les transports en commun, mais en zone rural ce n'est pas du tout le cas.
Pour aller au travail et faire ses courses il te faut une voiture, il n'y a pas d'alternative.

On ne fait que de perdre du niveau de vie.
Plein de taxes sont cres par LREM.
Le pouvoir d'achat des Franais est ridicule aujourd'hui.
Les gens ne peuvent plus mettre d'argent de ct.

L'cologie a bon dos...
LREM voulait juste augmenter des taxes...
L'cologie et la sant sont souvent utilis comme prtexte pour taxer les gens.

Comme a :
"La taxe sur le soda n'a qu'un but: rapporter de l'argent  l'Etat"



> "*Cette taxe n'a qu'un seul but, c'est de rapporter de l'argent*. Le but n'est srement pas de lutter contre l'obsit, parce qu'il faudrait une stratgie globale. Il faudrait mme lui dclarer une vritable guerre. Et si on veut gagner cette guerre, on doit mettre tous les moyens qui existent. Ce n'est pas le cas", complte Patrick Mullie. Selon lui, il faudrait par exemple utiliser cette somme pour faire plutt baisser le prix des produits sains, comme les fruits, les lgumes ou le lait.


===
L'tat pourrait faire quelque chose pour que les transports en commun soient plus abordable.
Les billets de train sont hors de prix, c'est BEAUCOUP BEAUCOUP trop cher. (Je ne sais pas si vous avez dj cherch des billets de train, mais c'est hyper violent  :8O:  :8O:  :8O: )
L'tat fait exprs de mal grer la SNCF depuis des annes pour justifier la privatisation par petit bout.
Alors que la privatisation au final cote toujours plus cher  l'usager (vu que l'entreprise doit gnrer un bnfice) et la scurit est beaucoup moins bonne (la priorit principale devient la rentabilit).

Les tickets de bus sont galement beaucoup trop cher, mais l'tat ne peut surement pas y faire grand chose...
Mme si le Diesel cotait 5/L ce serait toujours plus rentable de prendre sa voiture que prendre le train...




> Au contraire, il faudrait aller beaucoup plus loin dans la lutte contre les carburants d'hydrocarbures.


Les alternatives sont nuls  chier pour le moment ! (dans un village il n'y a pas de bus et le boulot est trop loin pour faire la route en vlo)
La voiture lectrique craint.
Vous croyez que fabriquer une voiture lectrique ne crer pas de pollution ?
Vous croyez qu'envoyer sa voiture  la casse pour acheter une voiture lectrique neuve c'est cologique ?

----------


## BenoitM

> Ben voyons...
> Zone rurale:
> Bureau de tabac ou de poste: 16 Kms Aller / retour.
> Super march, cinma, garage ou autre 32 Kms aller/retour.
> Alors ton blabla colo-parigo-bobo tu peu te le fourrer dans cul et faire la toupie ( Pour employer ta propre terminologie  ).


Et bien il faut dmnager et ne pas habiter en zone rural  ::): 
(En plus pour du tabac   ::weird:: )

----------


## Ryu2000

> Et bien il faut dmnager et ne pas habiter en zone rural


Les loyers sont trop lev en ville et la vie est beaucoup plus agrable  la campagne.
En plus l'air des villes est pollu.
Des cancers du poumon lis  la pollution atmosphrique

----------


## BenoitM

> Les loyers sont trop lev en ville et la vie est beaucoup plus agrable  la campagne.
> En plus l'air des villes est pollu.
> Des cancers du poumon lis  la pollution atmosphrique


L'air a la campagne est aussi pollu  :;): 
Mais tu conomises sur le carburant
Ben alors faut pas se plaindre, si tu habites  la campagne tu as des dsavantages...

----------


## Jipt

> *Peut tre* qu'en ville on peut se dbrouiller avec les transports en commun, mais en zone rural*e* ce n'est pas du tout le cas.


'tain, y a pas moyen que a rentre, hein, ou alors tu n'es pas encore bien rveill ? Tu tais plus performant, hier...  ::roll:: 
Va te chercher un caf.




> Pour aller au travail et faire ses courses il te faut une voiture, il n'y a pas d'alternative.


Si, il y en a une, que j'ai cite hier, c'est le cheval.

Il faut bien comprendre (et admettre) que si pour une raison inexplique il n'y avait plus, du jour au lendemain, de carburants liquides comme on en a l'habitude, je suis sr que tous les centres questres qu'on voit fleurir dans les campagnes pour le plaisir et le loisir des citadins (qui s'y rendent en bagnole...) seraient pris d'assaut et dvaliss, quitte  atteler nos bagnoles en ferraille, les charrettes ayant disparu.
C'est sr que celui qui n'a qu'une 2 CV s'en sortira mieux (en terme de poids tract par l'animal) que celui qui a une monstrueuse X6 ou autre machin dbile.

----------


## fredoche

> Euh tu pointes un/des problmes qui n'a/ont rien avoir...
> Certes l'augmentation des accises ne favorisent pas d'autres alternatives, mais comme j'ai dit plus haut mme si cet argent ne vas pas dans la "bonne" politique (mobilit) celle-ci ne s'envole pas pour autant.
> On peut toujours se plaindre de limpt  a, b ou c, trouver ceux-ci injustes, mais  le problme est de trouver o faire des conomies et o faire des investissements.
> 
> Tu trouves illogique de payer du diesel car il n'y a pas de politique de mobilit. Je peux le comprendre. Mais ca veut dire que cet argent sert d'autres politiques.
> Donc option
> 1) On diminue certaines politiques pour privilgier la mobilit.
> 2) On diminue les accises  et certaines politiques pour compenser le manque  gagner pour l'tat.
> 3) On diminue les accises, on diminue fortement certaines politiques et on augmente la politique de mobilit.
> ...


J'ai appris un nouveau mot : accises... ou plutt un nouveau belgicisme  ::mrgreen:: 
Non je ne trouve pas illogique de payer les hydrocarbures plus cher

Mis ce que tu dcris comme :_ "imaginer qu'on diminue les accises, on garde les mme politiques et on augmente la politique de la mobilit me semble relever du tour de magie "_
C'est en ralit :"on _augmente_ les accises, on garde les mme politiques et on augmente la politique de la mobilit me semble relever du tour de magie  ::): "
Effectivement les 2 premiers se vrifient, et le 3e relve du tour de magie.

Moi je connais bien ton pays dsormais, et si c'est la Belgique c'est pas le pays de la bagnole, je sais pas ce que c'est. Des autoroutes partout, des zones rurales qui ressemblent ni plus ni moins  des lotissements de banlieue en France. Un pays grand comme la bourgogne, 5 fois plus d'habitants. Va trouver un paysage o il n'y a pas des maisons dans la vue l-bas ? Mme une rando dans les fagnes tu finis par tomber sur un bout de bitume en plein milieu des tourbires.
Et du gaspillage nergtique, tout le pays, mme la plus petite rue claire en pleine nuit, faut arrter le dlire.
Corruption et gabegie, maitres mots de ce pays o tout le monde se sert au vu et au su de tout le monde.

Non les hyper-marchs ne sont pas LE problme, le problme de la France que l'on ne retrouve nulle part quasiment en europe, c'est sa taille, sa surface et sa faible densit, son histoire rurale, et non urbaine et ouvrire.





> Ben voyons...
> Zone rurale:
> Bureau de tabac ou de poste: 16 Kms Aller / retour.
> Super march, cinma, garage ou autre 32 Kms aller/retour.
> Alors ton blabla colo-parigo-bobo tu peu te le fourrer dans cul et faire la toupie ( Pour employer ta propre terminologie  ).


 ::zoubi:: 




> Les alternatives sont nuls  chier pour le moment ! (dans un village il n'y a pas de bus et le boulot est trop loin pour faire la route en vlo)


Il ya  des bus, je peux en tmoigner. Peu mais ils existent
Et pour le vlo, c'est faisable, pourvu que des routes soient amnages.
Je fais bien Esneux-Lige Aller-retour par le RAVEL de l'ourthe, une 20aine de kms, pas de souci, c'est trs agrable, mais il faut avoir le temps




> Et bien il faut dmnager et ne pas habiter en zone rural 
> (En plus pour du tabac  )


_Yaka Faukon_  ::aie::

----------


## Ryu2000

> L'air a la campagne est aussi pollu


a doit tre autre chose quand mme...
En ville il y a des bouchons avec plein de voitures.
 la campagne il y a des forts.




> Mais tu conomises sur le carburants


Avec la diffrence de loyer tu peux acheter beaucoup de carburants...
Et tu vas dpenser beaucoup en abonnement de bus.
Si un jour tu prends ta voiture en ville tu vas payer en parking.

----------


## mm_71

> Il faut bien comprendre (et admettre) que si pour une raison inexplique il n'y avait plus, du jour au lendemain, de carburants liquides comme on en a l'habitude, je suis sr que tous les centres questres qu'on voit fleurir dans les campagnes pour le plaisir et le loisir des citadins (qui s'y rendent en bagnole...) seraient pris d'assaut et dvaliss, quitte  atteler nos bagnoles en ferraille, les charrettes ayant disparu.


Mais pour l'hiver tu as intrt  trouver un cheval pteur pour assurer le chauffage de l'habitacle.

----------


## Jipt

> Mais pour l'hiver tu as intrt  trouver un cheval pteur pour assurer le chauffage de l'habitacle.


Faudrait faire tourner les tables pour demander  un ancien comment a se passait, dans les diligences, en plein hiver...

----------


## mm_71

> Faudrait faire tourner les tables pour demander  un ancien comment a se passait, dans les diligences, en plein hiver...


Ceux qui vivaient  cette poque y taient habitus depuis des gnrations, maintenant il suffit d'une vague de froid ou une canicule pour que ce soit l'hcatombe.

Blague  part les animaux de trait en tant que rponse globale au transport individuel c'est une utopie:
1: Diriger un attelage de quoi que ce soit a ne s'improvise pas.
2: Il faudrait des millions d'animaux, on les trouve ou ? 
3: Production du foin et de fourrage pour les nourrir tous ? On rase la fort de Fontainebleau et le bois de Boulogne ?
4: Les djections on s'en dbarrasse comment ? Parce qu'en quelques jours de circulation animale le priphrique deviendra impraticable sauf  risquer de s'enliser dans la bouse et le crottin.

En fin de compte a serait sans doute remplacer un pollution par une autre.

----------


## Jipt

> 4: Les djections on s'en dbarrasse comment ? Parce qu'en quelques jours de circulation animale le priphrique deviendra impraticable sauf  risquer de s'enliser dans la bouse et le crottin.


Non, on les rcupre pour les mettre en digesteur et a gnre du gaz (on en parle de temps en temps, a existait au Maghreb au temps des colons et des grosses fermes [j'ai vu des photos, il y a un bouquin qui en parle, je n'ai plus le titre, dsol]).

Pour le reste, c'tait juste une hypothse, une matire  rflexion, qui montre bien que rien n'est simple, que tout est interconnect et qu'il suffit de tirer sur un bout de fil, n'importe lequel, pour dtricoter tout le pull. Et nos civilisations avec.

Sauf celles qui vivent aujourd'hui avec rien : elles ne seront pas perturbes par notre chute.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Non, on les rcupre pour les mettre en digesteur et a gnre du gaz


On peut galement s'en servir comme engrais.

----------


## Ecthelion2

> On peut toujours se plaindre de limpt  a, b ou c, trouver ceux-ci injustes, mais  le problme est de trouver o faire des conomies et o faire des investissements.
> 
> Tu trouves illogique de payer du diesel car il n'y a pas de politique de mobilit. Je peux le comprendre. Mais ca veut dire que cet argent sert d'autres politiques.


Oui a sert  financer les cadeaux aux entreprises (CICE),  financer le manque  gagner par la suppression de l'ISF, et  compenser la non-action vis  vis de l'vasion fiscale et de ses 80 milliards par an de manque  gagner.

Bref, on se fait surtaxer pour compenser les cadeaux aux riches, c'est toujours les mmes qui sont ponctionns, et au final la moiti du temps, cet argent sert  financer les actionnaires et/ou des trucs qui servent  rien genre Hadopi, pas tonnant que les gens gueulent. ^^

----------


## mm_71

> Pour le reste, c'tait juste une hypothse, une matire  rflexion, qui montre bien que rien n'est simple, que tout est interconnect et qu'il suffit de tirer sur un bout de fil, n'importe lequel, pour dtricoter tout le pull. Et nos civilisations avec.


Les civilisations a se transforme en permanence, actuellement on s'oriente vers un systme tout internet ou on peut acheter et recevoir sans bouger de chez soi. Dommage que a ne marche pas pour l'alimentaire et que pour certains trucs comme les cartes grises a tourne au racket.

Tiens, dans la rubrique suggestions utopiques: 
Dans toutes les zones urbaines ou les transports en commun sont facilement accessibles interdire formellement l'usage de la voiture pour se rendre sur le lieu de travail. a ne serait pas plus impopulaire que l'arnaque au carburant mais a ne se fera jamais pour deux raisons:

1: a ne permettra pas de pomper du fric pour engraisser les cochons.
2: Fait pas faire chier les bobos qui votent.

----------


## MiaowZedong

> Ben voyons...
> Zone rurale:
> Bureau de tabac ou de poste: 16 Kms Aller / retour.
> Super march, cinma, garage ou autre 32 Kms aller/retour.
> Alors ton blabla colo-parigo-bobo tu peu te le fourrer dans cul et faire la toupie ( Pour employer ta propre terminologie  ).


Urbain je veux bien, mais ecolo ou bobo certainement pas ::weird:: 
Par contre, ta rponse est bien typique: tu dfends ton bout de gras sans te soucier des consquences. C'est beaucoup plus honnte que la plupart des critiques qu'on entend. Et c'est comprhensible mais a ne veut pas dire justifi.

La ralit, c'est qu'on sent dj les consquences de la pollution: des dizaines de milliers de morts par ans, la desertification de la bande Sahelienne qui est une des causes majeures de l'afflux de migrants, une scheresse inoue en France, et ce n'est qu'un petit aperu de ce  quoi tu contribues en allant chercher ton paquet de clopes  16kms.

Alors, je ne te dis pas que c'est agrable ou que tu n'as pas le droit d'tre mcontent, mais il va bien falloir que tu pollues moins si tu veux viter d'tre,  ton tour, touch par la catastrophe. D'ailleurs les citadins aussi vont devoir renoncer  du niveau de vie, parce que quand tu vois l'tat des transports de banlieue  banlieue, qu'il faut faire 40 minutes en metro pour un trajet qui mettrait 10 minutes en voiture, a donne de quoi grincer des dents...



> Les civilisations a se transforme en permanence, actuellement on s'oriente vers un systme tout internet ou on peut acheter et recevoir sans bouger de chez soi. Dommage que a ne marche pas pour l'alimentaire et que pour certains trucs comme les cartes grises a tourne au racket.
> 
> Tiens, dans la rubrique suggestions utopiques: 
> Dans toutes les zones urbaines ou les transports en commun sont facilement accessibles interdire formellement l'usage de la voiture pour se rendre sur le lieu de travail. a ne serait pas plus impopulaire que l'arnaque au carburant mais a ne se fera jamais pour deux raisons:
> 
> 1: a ne permettra pas de pomper du fric pour engraisser les cochons.
> 2: Fait pas faire chier les bobos qui votent.


La suggestion n'est pas aussi utopique que cela, puisque Paris prvoit d'interdire totalement le diesel d'ici 2024 et l'essence d'ici 2030 (et c'est loin d'tre la seule ville dans ce cas). Bien sr, l'extension aux banlieues prendra plus de temps....

Si c'est si lent, c'est en partie ton 1) mme si plutot que d'engraisser les "cochons", le plus important serait sans doute de donner  l'industrie le temps de commercialiser des alternatives rentables (faut pas toucher aux grosses entreprises, mantra pour notre classe dirigeante). Par contre "les bobos qui votent" c'est  ct de la plaque; c'est plutot les vieux qui votent qui sont menags, les bobos ne forment pas un groupe votant particulirement important (par contre ils jacassent beaucoup dans les mdias, mais c'est autre chose). Et de toutes faons, les bobos ont de quoi s'offrir une Tesla, et ils habitent en centre-ville proche de tout, donc ils ne sont pas derangs.

----------


## Ecthelion2

> Dommage que a ne marche pas pour l'alimentaire


Si si entre les trucs qui te livrent tes commandes de resto, et Amazon qui peut te livrer tes courses (mme si je ne suis pas sr que tu y trouve 100% de ce qu'il y a en supermarch), tu peux pratiquement ne plus sortir de chez toi.

Mais encore une fois, cela ne se fait que dans les grosses villes o il y a dj les transports en commun pour viter de prendre ta voiture,  la campagne ce n'est pas assez rentable du fait du manque de client (je suppose) et des temps de trajets plus ou moins allongs, donc pas le choix que de prendre sa voiture ou de faire quelques km  pieds avec tes sacs de courses si tu n'es pas trop trop loin et qu'il fait beau.

----------


## Grogro

> Pourquoi ne fait-on pas de vraies pistes cyclables comme dans certaines villes ou aux Pays-Bas ? Des pistes protges des voitures, raccourcies


C'est ce qu'on a fait  Strasbourg et a marche : 16% des dplacements urbains  vlo contre 3% en moyenne dans les autres villes franaises. Il est vrai que la ville s'y prte bien par sa gographie et son climat (sec et non venteux), et sa forte population tudiante, et sa mentalit. C'est le mode de transport le plus efficient pour se rendre d'un point A  un point B. Plus efficient que la bagnole. Chez nous d'ailleurs, la pollution ce n'est pas le problme de la voiture mais des putains de camion qui traversent le Rhin ou qui circulent massivement sur l'A35, par milliers tous les jours, parce qu'il n'y a pas d'cotaxe en France contrairement  l'Allemagne.




> ps: je ne connais pas bien la politique de la France mais il me semble qu'il y aurait eu moins d'hyper march en priphrie si il y avait eu une politique cohrente de la mobilit. (ps c'est encore pire en Belgique avec des voitures de socit qui compense les taxes sur le salaire et ltalement urbain est une vrai catastrophe)


Mais cette politique tait cohrente quand les hypermarchs ont t construits : entre le dbut des annes 60 et le dbut des annes 70,  10 minutes des zones rsidentielles,  l'poque du tout voiture. Une densit priurbaine bien moins importante, une mtropolisation encore balbutiante (tout dbut des migrations pendulaires), le rchauffement climatique inconnu jusqu'en 1979, le ptrole trs abondant et trs peu cher (avant le premier choc ptrolier). Ce modle est devenu inadapt ds les annes 80. Et ce modle conomique de l'hypermarch est en crise avanc depuis quelques annes, les groupes de la grande distribution se cassent la gueule les uns aprs les autres, et pas qu'en France, mme si les collectivits continuent de construire massivement des zones commerciales en priphrie qui restent  moiti vide. Des zones commerciales qui tueront un peu plus les centres-villes o il est impossible de circuler que ce soit  pied ou en voiture. 
Mais comme les PLU sont dcids  l'chelle communale et non pas au niveau des intercommunalits (ce qui serait cohrent, on parle d'un territoire), et que chaque maire veut sa zone dans l'espoir de faire rentrer des impts...  et puis c'est surtout une grosse magouille des promoteurs qui financent le prt suivant auprs des banques sur la valeur des murs nus. 

Le problme c'est qu'aujourd'hui on doit concevoir une politique de mobilit (intermodale) radicalement diffrente tout en hritant d'un urbanisme d'un autre ge.

----------


## fredoche

> Mais comme les PLU sont dcids  l'chelle communale et non pas au niveau des intercommunalits (ce qui serait cohrent, on parle d'un territoire), et que chaque maire veut sa zone dans l'espoir de faire rentrer des impts...  et puis c'est surtout une grosse magouille des promoteurs qui financent le prt suivant auprs des banques sur la valeur des murs nus.


Les PLU deviennent de plus en plus intercommunaux mais tu as largement raison, chacun pour sa gueule et advienne que vaille. C'est la persistance des seigneuries moyen-geuse

Merci Jipt, merci Ryu, effectivement le crottin peut et servait d'engrais.
Paris qui a toujours t une grande ville depuis plusieurs sicles se nourrissaient de sa proche banlieue, et on cultivait sur des couches chaudes dans des serres  quelques kms du Louvre.
Les couches chaudes taient constitues de ce crottin en dcomposition, excellent engrais. Les permaculteurs modernes ne font que revisiter des techniques ancestrales de cultures, trs prsentes mme aprs la seconde guerre mondiale.

Il n'y avait pas une ville qui n'avait pas ses jardins,  Chalon, je les connais tous ou presque, et on y a construit des co-quartiers, les plus rcents videmment. Il y a 30 ans, quand j'tais encore ado, c'tait encore des maraichages extrmement productifs. Maintenant c'est de l'herbe qui pousse, comme si nous tions des ruminants

Parce que rduire les transports a veut dire aussi rpondre  ses besoins primaires  courte distance

Faut pas croire, l'homme politique est profondment con et intress (corruptible,  vendre au plus offrant), si ce n'est souvent, c'est la plupart du temps.
Le citoyen lambda a souvent plus de bon sens et de jugeote, d'autant qu'il ne gre que ses propres sous, pas ceux des autres, comme ces banquiers et ces politicards de m...e.

----------


## MiaowZedong

> Parce que rduire les transports a veut dire aussi rpondre  ses besoins primaires  courte distance


Oui, avec le bmol que la courte distance d'aujourd'hui n'est pas celle d'hier. Aujourd'hui 100km c'est court, et si les transports sont rationaliss, c'est--dire que le plus gros du transport est ralis par train, aliment en lctricit hydro/nuclaire/gothermique/solaire/olienne, c'est assez peu polluant.

 propos de Paris, le Bassin Parisien a (avait) un potentiel agricole formidable et il aurait t bien plus logique d'en faire un centre agricole qu'un centre de commerce et d'industrie. La faute  une vision hierarchique traditionelle qui veut que la capitale, arrive  ce statut en grande partie par son agriculture au Moyen-ge, devait avoir les dernires activits conomiques  la mode, l'industrie manufacturire hier, la finance et les NTIC aujourd'hui.



> Faut pas croire, l'homme politique est profondment con et intress (corruptible,  vendre au plus offrant), si ce n'est souvent, c'est la plupart du temps.
> Le citoyen lambda a souvent plus de bon sens et de jugeote, d'autant qu'il ne gre que ses propres sous, pas ceux des autres, comme ces banquiers et ces politicards de m...e.


Justement, je ne suis pas d'accord car le citoyen lambda ne gre que ses propres sous et surout il ne fait que consommer avec, il n'investit pas. Ce sont la classe capitaliste et l'tat qui investissent.

C'est important car cette erreur trs rpandue qui consiste  croire qu'un budget public quilibr, voir excdentaire, est bon vient de l: en effet le budget d'un consommateur doit tre quilibr ou excdentaire car il n'investit pas ou pas directement, maintenant un tat dont les dpenses d'aujourd'hui (ducation, infrastructure, etc) contribuent aux recettes de demain doit avoir un budget dficitaire, de mme qu'une entreprise en expansion dpense aujourd'hui une partie de l'argent qu'elle gagnera demain.

----------


## Mat.M

> La question est : pourquoi Jean Arthuis fait-il toujours rimer "politique de relance" avec "dette", alors qu'on a une politique d'austrit depuis une trentaine d'annes qui a fait exploser la dette ? Pourquoi cette suspicion  priori ?


parce que comme chanterait l'autre , le malheur des uns fait le bohneur des autres.

Faut pas perdre de vue un truc hyper-important dans notre systme conomique c'est que plus l'Etat et les finances publiques s'endette, plus des tablissements financiers privs ,des hedge funds  s'enrichissent mme avec des taux d'emprunts et d'intrts bas  ::mrgreen:: 
Dtenir de la dette de l'Etat est un placement relativement sr qui fournit une rente ( bien que l'Etat fasse faillite ) contrairement  la bourse plutt spculative.

Ce qui fait que le contribuable moyen pdale dans la semoule pour un salaire pas terrible et payer la fiscalit ( TVA et impt sur le revenu )  ::mrgreen::

----------


## MiaowZedong

> parce que comme chanterait l'autre , le malheur des uns fait le bohneur des autres.
> 
> Faut pas perdre de vue un truc hyper-important dans notre systme conomique c'est que plus l'Etat et les finances publiques s'endette, plus des tablissements financiers privs ,des hedge funds  s'enrichissent mme avec des taux d'emprunts et d'intrts bas 
> Dtenir de la dette de l'Etat est un placement relativement sr qui fournit une rente ( bien que l'Etat fasse faillite ) contrairement  la bourse plutt spculative.
> 
> Ce qui fait que le contribuable moyen pdale dans la semoule pour un salaire pas terrible et payer la fiscalit ( TVA et impt sur le revenu )


Pas forcment, ce que tu dis dpend des taux d'intrts. En France ou en Allemagne, on gagne extrmement peu en moyenne  prter  l'tat, et certaines OAT ont mme des taux d'intrts en dessous de l'inflation (le prteur perd donc de l'argent!). De plus le service de la dette est un poste de dpense un ordre de grandeur en-dessous des retraites, et aussi moins important que l'assurance sant, que l'ducation...donc le service de la dette n'a pas grand-chose  voir avec le taux d'imposition, encore moins avec les salaires. Par contre la dette est effectivement (et efficacement) utilise comme pouvantail dans les dbats pour faire passer l'austrit. Alors qu'en fait, pour la France, la dette n'est pas un problme, et les emprunts publics constituent davantage une pargne qu'un investissement.

Par contre la Grce est dans le cas que tu dcris, car elle a souscrit des emprunts aux taux trs levs (plus de 15% de mmoire) et qu'au lieu de faire faillite, comme elle aurait logiquement du, on a sauv les investisseurs qui malgr la garantie de solvabilit apporte continuent de toucher leurs prime de risque, c'est  dire les intrts massifs (ce qui est aberrant: soit les investisseurs sont protgs de la faillite de l'tat-emprunteur, soit ils touchent une prime de risque, les deux  la fois c'est du foutage de gueule). Donc oui, la Grce croule sous les intrts de sa dette et en sus subi un niveau d'austrit beaucoup plus lev, les Grecs "pdalant dans la semoule" comme tu dis pour enrichir les banques.

----------


## Ryu2000

Le marchal Ptain, un  grand soldat  malgr  des choix funestes , selon Emmanuel Macron



> Il est lgitime que nous rendions hommage aux marchaux qui ont conduit larme  la victoire, comme chaque anne. Mon chef dtat-major sera prsent  cette crmonie , a prcis le chef de lEtat, interrog par des journalistes en arrivant  la prfecture des Ardennes pour un conseil des ministres dlocalis.
> 
>  Je nocculte aucune page de lhistoire , a-t-il soulign, en rponse  certaines critiques contre la clbration de Philippe Ptain, qui fut ensuite chef du gouvernement collaborationniste de Vichy (1940-1944). Et dajouter :
> 
>  Il a t un grand soldat, cest une ralit. La vie politique comme lhumaine nature sont parfois plus complexes que ce quon voudrait croire () Jai toujours regard lhistoire de notre pays en face. 
>  Je me suis toujours oppos au dfaitisme franais ou  la complaisance envers toute idologie. Mais je reconnais la part que nos marchaux et notre arme ont joue. Nous lui devons la victoire ,  la victoire dune nation combattante , a-t-il conclu, au quatrime jour de son priple de commmoration du centenaire de larmistice de 14-18.


Intressant...
D'habitude on en parle pas ou l'ont dit que c'est l'incarnation du mal.
La dernire fois que j'ai entendu quelque chose de positif  propos de Ptain a venait de Zemmour  ::mouarf::

----------


## Jipt

> Le marchal Ptain, un  grand soldat  malgr  des choix funestes , selon Emmanuel Macron
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				 Il est lgitime que nous rendions hommage aux marchaux qui ont conduit larme  la victoire, 
> [...]
>  Je nocculte aucune page de lhistoire ,
> ...


Navrant, ouais ! a occulte compltement le rle des USA  partir de 1917.
S'ils n'taient pas venus, on y serait encore...

Et puis on nous parle d'honneur et toutes ces tartufferies, mais l'arrive des 'Ricains me fait penser  ces bagarres de cour d'cole o plusieurs grands se liguent contre un petit, c'est trop facile de gagner dans ces conditions de tricherie manifeste, 'fin bon, on ne va pas rcrire l'Histoire, de toute faon, faite de sang et de larmes, elle est toujours minable...

----------


## el_slapper

> Navrant, ouais ! a occulte compltement le rle des USA  partir de 1917.
> S'ils n'taient pas venus, on y serait encore...
> 
> Et puis on nous parle d'honneur et toutes ces tartufferies, mais l'arrive des 'Ricains me fait penser  ces bagarres de cour d'cole o plusieurs grands se liguent contre un petit, c'est trop facile de gagner dans ces conditions de tricherie manifeste, 'fin bon, on ne va pas rcrire l'Histoire, de toute faon, faite de sang et de larmes, elle est toujours minable...


On s'en serait sortis sans eux, mais a aurait t encore bien plus long et sanglant. On s'en serait sorti grce  la Royal Navy, qui empchait le commerce de l'Allemagne avec le reste du monde, et l'Allemagne aurait fini par plier. videmment, avec 100,000 hommes par mois qui dbarquent en face, les Allemands ont baiss pavillon plus vite.

----------


## Ryu2000

> S'ils n'taient pas venus, on y serait encore...


lol !
Plus on s'loigne de lvnement, plus on s'loigne de la vrit.
L'URSS a jou un beaucoup plus grand rle dans la lutte contre l'Allemagne que les USA.
Les USA sont arriv  la fin, pour nous soumettre avec leur plan Marshall, leur Chewing Gum et leur tracteurs...

[Lenseignement de lignorance] Quelle est la nation qui a le plus contribu  la dfaite de lAllemagne en 1945 ?


Et a se voit au niveau des morts que les USA n'ont pas fait grand chose :


===
En plus les soldats US ont viol un paquet de Franaise.
Viols durant la libration de la France



> En 1945, le magazine Life prsentait  l'poque la France comme  *un gigantesque bordel dans lequel vivaient 40 millions d'hdonistes qui passent leur temps  manger, boire et faire l'amour* . Les Franaises avaient la rputation dtre sans prjugs raciaux et sexuellement libres. Les GI noirs avaient t persuads par les rcits de leurs ans qui avaient sjourn en France pendant la Premire Guerre mondiale que les Franaises navaient aucune rticence  faire lamour avec des noirs.
> (...)
> En 1945, aprs la fin de la guerre en Europe, Le Havre tait rempli de soldats amricains en attente d'tre rapatris dans leurs pays. Certains habitants ont crit au maire que certaines femmes furent  attaques, violes  et qu'il s'agissait  d'un rgime de terreur impos par des bandits en uniforme . Un propritaire de caf du Havre a tmoign :  Nous nous attendions  des amis qui ne nous feraient pas honte de notre dfaite, au lieu de cela, il y eut seulement l'incomprhension, les mauvaises manires et l'arrogance des conqurants . Un tel comportement tait aussi commun  Cherbourg. Un rsident a dclar que  *Avec les Allemands, les hommes devaient se camoufler. Mais avec les Amricains, nous avons d cacher les femmes* .
> (...)
> *Selon l'historien amricain Robert Lilly, il y aurait eu 3 500 viols commis par des soldats amricains en France entre juin 1944 et la fin de la guerre. Le nombre de viols est difficile  tablir car de nombreuses victimes de viol ne rapportrent jamais les faits auprs de la police.* Les troupes amricaines engages ont commis 208 viols et une trentaine de meurtres dans le dpartement de la Manche. Pour le seul mois de juin 1944, en Normandie, 175 soldats amricains seront accuss de viol.


Les tasuniens prenaient Franaises pour des grosses salopes...

----------


## Ryu2000

> Navrant, ouais !


Ce que Macron voulait dire c'est que grce  Ptain la France a limit les pertes, il y a des pays qui ont pris beaucoup plus cher que nous.
La stratgie de Ptain s'est avr tre bonne.

Ptain a sauv les juifs de France, dans les autres pays il y a eu plus de mot.
Seconde guerre mondiale : 75% des Juifs franais sauvs, taux record, selon les Etats-Unis



> Les trois quarts des Juifs franais furent sauvs de la dportation pendant la Seconde guerre mondiale, soit la proportion la plus leve de tous les pays occups par les nazis, a affirm ce lundi un responsable amricain. "*Je crois que quasiment personne ne reconnat ceci : la France, de tous les pays sous occupation nazie, a eu de loin le pourcentage le plus lev de Juifs qui furent sauvs*", a soulign Suart Eizenstat, conseiller spcial sur l'Holocauste du secrtaire d'Etat John Kerry,  l'occasion de la signature d'un accord entre les Etats-Unis et la France sur l'indemnisation de victimes, notamment amricaines, de la Shoah.


Au final Ptain c'est la meilleure chose qui pouvait arriver aux juifs de France  cette poque.

----------


## Ecthelion2

> Ce que Macron voulait dire c'est que grce  Ptain la France a limit les pertes, il y a des pays qui ont pris beaucoup plus cher que nous.
> La stratgie de Ptain s'est avr tre bonne.


Du tout, encore une fois, tu ne comprends pas ce que tu lis.

Ce que dis Macron, c'est qu'il ne faut pas oubli ce qu'a fait Ptain *pendant la premire guerre* (il s'agt des commmoration de 14-18 hein) et ne pas se focaliser que sur son rle de collabo pendant la seconde. 




> Emmanuel Macron a jug  lgitime , mercredi 7 novembre, de rendre hommage au marchal Ptain samedi 10 novembre aux Invalides, en soulignant que le dirigeant du rgime de Vichy avait t  *pendant la premire guerre mondiale* un grand soldat , mme sil a  conduit des choix funestes  pendant la seconde, avant de renoncer  cet hommage devant la polmique.


Surtout qu'au final, il ne sera tout de mme pas rendu hommage  Ptain.


De plus ton graphisme sur le nombre de mort pendant la seconde guerre mondiale est lui aussi compltement hors-sujet, puisque Jipt te parle du rle des amricains *en 1917* ! Donc pendant la premire guerre ! 


Mme joueur joue encore...

----------


## Jon Shannow

Ryu, ta haine des ricains, te fait oublier qu'on ne parle pas de la 2nde guerre mondiale, mais de la premire. Et qu' l'poque, l'URSS n'existait pas ! 

Quant au rle des USA lors de la seconde guerre, quoique tu en penses et sans minimiser le rle des sovitiques, il fut dterminant.

----------


## Ryu2000

> puisque Jipt te parle du rle des amricains *en 1917* !


Ahh ouais putain !
Dsol, je suis malade depuis hier, j'ai beaucoup de mal  suivre...
Je ferais mieux d'aller me coucher...

Moi je voulais juste ragir aux critiques qu'on fait de Ptain pendant la seconde guerre mondial.
Aprs la premire guerre mondiale Ptain tait considr comme un hros de la guerre.
La gauche est venu le chercher pour le mettre au pouvoir pendant la seconde guerre mondiale.
Aprs il a prit toute la responsabilit de la collaboration sur ses paules, pour protger tout les autres.
Il s'est sacrifier pour la France.
Vote des pleins pouvoirs constituants  Philippe Ptain

----------


## Invit

> Je ferais mieux d'aller me coucher...


L je suis tout  fait d'accord avec toi pour une fois, vas te reposer.

----------


## Bubu017

C'est tellement facile de cracher sur Ptain alors que les mmes  l'poque n'auraient sans doute pas mieux fait (a me fait penser  tous ces gens qui auraient t rsistants selon eux, alors que si tu coutes des tmoignages de l'poque, il y avait un certain nombre de collabo, mais dont beaucoup pour sauver leur peau). Il ne faut pas oublier qu'en effet c'tait un soldat et gnral de la premire guerre, il en a connu toutes ses horreurs pour les soldats, et il avait 80 ans !!!! On juge une personne de quasiment un sicle de vie sur 4 annes.
Sinon pour les le rle des amricains dans la premire guerre, on doit en effet beaucoup  leurs soldats mais il ne faut pas oublier qu'ils se sont rincer pendant les premires annes de la guerre et que si les u-boots n'avaient pas couler leur navire il ne seraient peut-tre pas intervenus). Bon le fait que les allemands taient prts  soutenir le Mexique pour entrer en guerre a peut-tre aussi eu un impact.

----------


## Ecthelion2

> C'est tellement facile de cracher sur Ptain alors que les mmes  l'poque n'auraient sans doute pas mieux fait (a me fait penser  tous ces gens qui auraient t rsistants selon eux, alors que si tu coutes des tmoignages de l'poque, il y avait un certain nombre de collabo, *mais dont beaucoup pour sauver leur peau*).


Tout comme il y avait une bonne partie (voir peut-tre la majorit ?) des soldats allemands qui n'taient pas nazis mais qui suivaient les ordres pour ne pas finir au peloton d'excutions. Ca n'empche pas les gens de tous les traiter de nazis, a marche dans les deux sens.  :;):

----------


## Jipt

> on ne parle pas de la 2nde guerre mondiale, mais de la premire. Et qu' l'poque, l'URSS n'existait pas !


 ce propos, avez-vous vu le docu en 2e partie de soire hier sur la 3 concernant l'arme d'Orient ? Si la rponse est "non" je vous invite  foncer sur le replay, pour une fois qu'on a un docu bien foutu sur des choses sur lesquelles on n'est pas toujours trs au courant, a vaut le coup !
Vraiment !
Genre pendant que tout le monde ftait l'armistice fin 18 et rentrait  la maison, il y en a tout plein qui n'ont t dmobiliss que fin 23 ! 5 ans de rabiot  se traner dans les caillasses avec tout le barda et  se choper le palu.

* voir ab-so-lu-ment !* 
On y apprend aussi que les Balkans c'tait un brave panier de crabes glauque, o a a pas mal bastonn en 17-18, avec des Franais mais aussi des Britanniques, des Italiens, des Serbes et des Grecs contre des Bulgares, Roumains, Hongrois, Autrichiens, et qu'ensuite nos vaillants Poilus sont monts jusqu' Sbastopol pour tenter de mater les "rouges" de l'URSS naissante -- mais a s'est mal pass...

Bref, foncez sur le replay, sans dc'.

----------


## MiaowZedong

> Au final Ptain c'est la meilleure chose qui pouvait arriver aux juifs de France  cette poque.


Ce qu'il ne faut pas lire ::calim2:: 
a c'est qu'un gouvernement occup pouvait faire pour rsister  l'Holocauste. Ptain, si encore il le voulait, ce qui est flou car il tait antismite (mme si beaucoup moins que les Nazis), n'avait pas le courage de le faire.

----------


## David_g

> Ahh ouais putain !
> Dsol, je suis malade depuis hier, j'ai beaucoup de mal  suivre...
> Je ferais mieux d'aller me coucher...
> 
> Moi je voulais juste ragir aux critiques qu'on fait de Ptain pendant la seconde guerre mondial.
> Aprs la premire guerre mondiale Ptain tait considr comme un hros de la guerre.
> La gauche est venu le chercher pour le mettre au pouvoir pendant la seconde guerre mondiale.
> Aprs il a prit toute la responsabilit de la collaboration sur ses paules, pour protger tout les autres.
> Il s'est sacrifier pour la France.
> Vote des pleins pouvoirs constituants  Philippe Ptain



Tiens un autre point de vue :
https://blog.francetvinfo.fr/deja-vu...ncombrant.html

----------


## Gunny

Je ne crois pas une seule seconde que la polmique n'tait pas voulue. La premire guerre mondiale ne manque pas de "grands soldats"  honorer, et pas besoin d'tre historien pour avoir un petit malaise quand on mentionne Ptain en bien.
Le pourquoi est une bonne question : gagner des points  la droite de la droite ? semer la zizanie pour diviser ?

----------


## Ecthelion2

> Je ne crois pas une seule seconde que la polmique n'tait pas voulue. La premire guerre mondiale ne manque pas de "grands soldats"  honorer, et pas besoin d'tre historien pour avoir un petit malaise quand on mentionne Ptain en bien.
> Le pourquoi est une bonne question : gagner des points  la droite de la droite ? semer la zizanie pour diviser ?


Dtourner l'attention pour qu'on ne parle plus des mouvements du 17 et autres dclarations / faits douteux de Jupiter qu'il a dit / fait  ct ?  ::aie:: 

Par exemple au pif, qu'il faut tre indulgent avec Benalla (histoire de nous faire doucement accepter qu'il n'y aura rien ou peu d'entrepris  son encontre), ou mme que dans je ne suis plus quel ville il y a un 2 ou 3 jours, les forces de l'ordre (ou le service d'ordre du prsident je ne sais plus), ont dit  des gens en train de procder  l'enterrement d'un de leur proche dans une glise, de se magner le cul car sa saintet macron arrivait, ou qu'on a envoy des CRS dgag les ambulanciers et que ceux-ci en ont profiter pour un peu taper ou gazer des journalistes qui couvraient l'vnement, etc. etc. ?

Ce ne sont pas les exemples qui manquent, et je pense galement que c'tait voulu.

----------


## Ryu2000

Bon alors vite fait, parce que j'tais pas venu pour a :
===========================================================



> Ce qu'il ne faut pas lire


Il y a eu un deal "On vous donne les juifs trangers qui sont venu se rfugier en France, mais en change on garde les juifs franais".
D'ailleurs Zemmour l'a rappel :
Ptain et le rgime de Vichy sauveurs de Juifs selon Eric Zemmour: Manuel Valls s'en prend aux thses du polmiste



> Eric Zemmour remporte actuellement un succs d'dition avec son livre "Le suicide franais". Le journaliste et polmiste, qui se dfinit comme un Juif d'origine berbre, consacre sept pages au rgime de Vichy, qui ne serait pas totalement condamnable en ayant permis de sauver des Juifs en France grce  "*la stratgie adopte par Ptain et Laval face aux demandes allemandes: sacrifier des Juifs trangers pour sauver des Juifs franais*".


Aprs les allemands ont trahi laccord en 1942 et les Franais ont fait le maximum pour sauver les juifs.
Ces Franais qui ont protg les juifs



> Mme si *des policiers furent nombreux  prvenir les juifs la veille des rafles*, si des cheminots sabotrent parfois des trains de dports, comme  Fives, prs de Lille, le 12 septembre 1942.


Seconde guerre mondiale : 75% des Juifs franais sauvs, taux record, selon les Etats-Unis



> "Je crois que quasiment personne ne reconnat ceci : *la France, de tous les pays sous occupation nazie, a eu de loin le pourcentage le plus lev de Juifs qui furent sauvs*", a soulign Suart Eizenstat, conseiller spcial sur l'Holocauste du secrtaire d'Etat John Kerry,  l'occasion de la signature d'un accord entre les Etats-Unis et la France sur l'indemnisation de victimes, notamment amricaines, de la Shoah.
> (...)
> Mais "*75% des Juifs franais furent sauvs grce au courage d'hommes et de femmes franais et d'glises franaises qui considraient leurs compatriotes juifs comme des citoyens franais gaux*", a salu le diplomate amricain lors d'une crmonie au dpartement d'Etat, au ct de l'ambassadrice franaise aux Droits de l'homme Patrizianna Sparacino-Thiellay.


Dans le roman national  partir de 1940 *la France c'est la rsistance*.
C'est  partir de Chirac qu'on a commenc  trahir a, parce qu'encore sous Mitterand a ce passait bien :


"Dans 100 ans peut-tre encore" / "C'est l'entretien de la haine" / "La France n'a pas d'excuse  donner, ni la Rpublique"

Et l c'est le drame :



Le gouvernement Franais c'tait l'Allemagne, c'tait pas la France. (Vous connaissez le concept d'occupation un petit peu ? On ne peut pas reprocher aux Palestiniens les crimes raliss par les Israliens. Et ben l c'est un peu pareil (c'est pas exactement le mme type d'occupation... Mais en tout cas la collaboration ce n'est pas la France, c'est l'Allemagne.)

===
Bref Ptain tait un hros de la premire guerre mondiale.
C'est pour a qu'on est aller le chercher pour le mettre au pouvoir, lui il n'avait rien demand.
"Le marchal Ptain a t mis au pouvoir par la SFIO" ?



> Ensuite, parmi les 80 parlementaires qui ont vot contre ce jour-l, on compte 36 lus de la SFIO. Par ailleurs, six d'entre eux se sont abstenus. Au total, si on fait le dcompte, *plus du tiers des lus socialistes ont refus les pleins pouvoirs au marchal Ptain*. "La SFIO a finalement le taux de rsistance le plus important parmi les partis reprsents  l'poque au sein de l'Assemble nationale ", note l'historien Olivier Wievorka, spcialiste de la Seconde Guerre mondiale.


Ils ont vot quoi les 2 autres tiers ?

C'est mieux expliqu l :
Vote des pleins pouvoirs constituants  Philippe Ptain



> Sur 649 suffrages exprims :
> 
> 80 parlementaires (57 dputs et 23 snateurs) votent  non  ;569 approuvent (357 dputs et 212 snateurs) (soit 87,67 % des suffrages exprims) ;20 autres parlementaires s'abstiennent (12 dputs et 8 snateurs dont 3 aprs une demande de rectification de leur vote).
> Les 649 suffrages exprims reprsentent 71,55 % des 907 parlementaires que comptaient les deux Chambres au dbut de 1940 et les voix  pour  reprsentent 62,73 %.
> 
> Des 569 votants en faveur des pleins pouvoirs, *286 parlementaires ont une tiquette de gauche ou de centre-gauche* et 237 ont une tiquette de droite ou de centre-droit et 46 sont sans tiquette. Des 80 votants contre, 73 ont une tiquette de gauche ou de centre-gauche et 7 ont une tiquette de droite ou de centre-droit.


En pourcentage la gauche a le plus rsist, mais il y a avait plus de parlementaires de gauche que de droite.
Au final il y a 87,67% des suffrages exprims qui taient pour, a montre que les parlementaires pensaient que c'tait la meilleure solution  ce moment l.
C'tait pas un random le type.

On s'acharne contre Macron, alors qu'avant a passait trs bien :
Ptain, grand soldat : Macron rejoint de Gaulle, Mitterrand, Chirac et Sarkozy



> De Gaulle :
> Si, par malheur, en d'autres temps, en l'extrme hiver de sa vie, au milieu d'vnements excessifs, l'usure de l'ge mena le marchal Ptain  des dfaillances condamnables, *la gloire qu'il acquit  Verdun, qu'il avait acquise  Verdun vingt-cinq ans auparavant, et qu'il garda en conduisant ensuite l'arme franaise  la victoire, ne saurait tre conteste ni mconnue par la patrie*, dclare-t-il le 29 mai 1966  Douaumont,  l'occasion du 50e anniversaire de la bataille de Verdun.
> 
> Mitterrand :
> *La gloire de Verdun, la gloire paye par beaucoup de sang et de drames, ne peut pas tre oublie, ni les anciens combattants*, et d'autre part la honte de 1942 ne peut pas l'tre davantage. Voil une contradiction fondamentale.
> 
> Chirac :
> *Un homme a su prendre les dcisions qui conduiront  la victoire. Il restera comme le vainqueur de Verdun*. Cet homme, c'est Philippe Ptain


Macron a le droit de dire que Ptain a fait des bonnes choses pendant la premire guerre mondial et des choses horrible et impardonnable pendant la seconde, je ne vois pas o est le problme.
Cela dit c'tait peut-tre un bon calcul de la part de Ptain.
La France n'avait aucune chance de gagner, c'tait la dbcle, on avait pas autant de tanks et d'avions que les allemands.
Sans l'accord avec l'Allemagne il y a aurait eu beaucoup plus de morts en France.

De toute faon a fait plus de 70 ans, on pourrait peut-tre passer  autre chose...
===========================================================
Macron continu sa chute de popularit :
Mine par la crise des carburants, la popularit d'Emmanuel Macron sous la barre des 30% 



> Polmique sur Ptain, hausse de la CSG, prix des carburants: le ton des Franais se durcit ces dernires semaines  l'encontre du chef de l'Etat. En tmoigne le dernier sondage Elabe pour Les Echos et Radio Classique, qui rapporte que la cote de confiance du prsident a encore perdu 3 points en un mois.
> 
> C'est mme sa troisime baisse conscutive, ce qui signifie que le prsident a perdu pas moins de 9 points en trois mois. Pour la premire fois depuis le dbut de son mandat, la cote de popularit d'Emmanuel Macron passe sous la barre des 30%.
> 
> Les chiffres montrent que seules 27% des personnes sondes disent "lui faire confiance pour affronter efficacement les principaux problmes".


Il est encore trs loin de battre le record d'impopularit d'Hollande !
Seuls 4 % des Franais sont satisfaits de laction de Hollande
4% : lincroyable record dimpopularit du prsident Hollande

Je crois qu'il a gal le record de Sarkozy :
Linexorable chute de la popularit de Nicolas Sarkozy (2007-2011)
Il est arriv  27/28 %.

On est en 2018 : Sgolne Royal est la politique prfre  gauche, et Nicolas Sarkozy est la personnalit prfre  droite



> "La fameuse phrase 'on n'est jamais mort en politique' n'a jamais t aussi bien illustre", crit un internaute sur Twitter. Sgolne Royal et Nicolas Sarkozy, anciens rivaux de la prsidentielle de 2007, ont l'image la plus positive dans leur camp respectif, dvoile un sondage Elabe publi jeudi 8 novembre.


Les mdias n'aiment pas Hamon, Wauquiez, Melenchon, donc ils essaient de relancer Sgolne et Nicolas...
Est-ce que les Franais se rappellent qu'ils ont lu Hollande parce qu'ils dtestaient Sarkozy ?

----------


## benjani13

> Envoy par Gunny
> 
> 
> Je ne crois pas une seule seconde que la polmique n'tait pas voulue. La premire guerre mondiale ne manque pas de "grands soldats"  honorer, et pas besoin d'tre historien pour avoir un petit malaise quand on mentionne Ptain en bien.
> Le pourquoi est une bonne question : gagner des points  la droite de la droite ? semer la zizanie pour diviser ?
> 
> 
> Dtourner l'attention pour qu'on ne parle plus des mouvements du 17 et autres dclarations / faits douteux de Jupiter qu'il a dit / fait  ct ? 
> [...]
> Ce ne sont pas les exemples qui manquent, et je pense galement que c'tait voulu.


Le Gorafi a rsum a de faon parfaite : *Llyse prsentera ce soir la nouvelle polmique destine  faire oublier la dernire polmique qui devait faire oublier la dernire polmique*

----------


## Mat.M

> Ce que Macron voulait dire c'est que grce  Ptain la France a limit les pertes, il y a des pays qui ont pris beaucoup plus cher que nous.
> La stratgie de Ptain s'est avr tre bonne.


il ne faudrait pas tout mlanger.
Macron a voqu Ptain et a "accrdit" cet homme politique parce qu' la fin de la premire guerre mondiale c'tait un hros de la guerre,ceci avant la seconde guerre mondiale
Le problme c'est lorsqu'est arrive la seconde guerre mondiale on l'a accus d'tre un collaborateur avec l'ennemi en prenant le pouvoir et en acceptant les dcisions du commandement allemand.
Comme il a t expliqu avant.




> Au final Ptain c'est la meilleure chose qui pouvait arriver aux juifs de France  cette poque.


je ne sais pas ce que tu as suivi comme tudes, c'est pas pour tre pjoratif mais avant de commenter l'actualit il faudrait peut-tre tre capable de lire un texte, de l'analyser et d'en faire la synthse.
On fait a en classe de Franais en premire et en Terminale.
Dans l'artcle que tu as mis en lien sur le site de RTL , nulle part est voqu le nom de Ptain donc il ne faudrait pas tout mlanger, merci

Comme dirait l'autre "Ce dont on ne peut parler, il faut le taire." ( bref Wittgenstein )  ::mrgreen::

----------


## David_g

> il faudrait peut-tre tre capable de lire un texte, de l'analyser et d'en faire la synthse.


Disons qu'il a lu Zemmour et bien synthtiser  ::mrgreen::

----------


## behe

Juste comme a, tous les prsidents franais, jusqu' Sarkozy, ont "rendu hommage" ou reconnu le Petain de 1914-1918
source

----------


## Ryu2000

> Macron a voqu Ptain et a "accrdit" cet homme politique parce qu' la fin de la premire guerre mondiale c'tait un hros de la guerre,ceci avant la seconde guerre mondiale


J'ai bien compris, mais pourquoi on embte Macron ?
Ptain tait en effet un hros de la premire guerre mondiale.
Je ne vois pas o est le mal de dire a.




> Dans l'artcle que tu as mis en lien sur le site de RTL , nulle part est voqu le nom de Ptain donc il ne faudrait pas tout mlanger


Comme dans les dissertations en premire/terminale j'ai fais une ouverture. (ya moyen de faire une ouverture dans la conclusion)
Putain  l'poque je connaissais bien le plan de la dissertation ! J'tais trs protocolaire. (mme les structures qui reviennent souvent en dissertation de philosophie ^^)

On ne peut plus dire du bien de Ptain de 1918  cause de 1940 et a na pas de sens.
Admettons qu'on dise "Ptain tait quelqu'un d'horrible, il a collabor avec les allemands, c'est le pire criminelle de l'histoire de l'humanit jamais quelqu'un avait fait quelque chose d'aussi mal, il est bien pire que Mao Zeadong, Joseph Staline, Pol Pot, Mengistu Haile Mariam et qui tu veux".
a ne change pas ce qu'il a fait avant...

Aprs dans un truc hors sujet, je pense que la stratgie de Ptain n'tait pas si mal.
Au final il a limit le nombre de morts et la destruction.
La France c'tait la rsistance,  la fin on a fait parti des vainqueurs.

====
Pendant qu'on perd du temps avec a, on ne parle pas des autres conneries de Macron...
Il y a eu a qui est pass discrtement :
VIDEO. "On va continuer le travail" : Emmanuel Macron rpond  un ancien combattant lui demandant d'expulser les sans-papiers



> Ses mots sont moins choisis que quand il voque le sujet en public. Lors d'une crmonie de commmoration de la Premire Guerre mondiale  l'ossuaire de Douaumont, prs de Verdun (Meuse), mardi 6 novembre, Emmanuel Macron a t interpell par un ancien combattant au sujet de l'immigration. "Quand mettrez-vous les sans-papiers hors de chez nous ?", lui demande ce dernier. L'mission "Quotidien" a diffus mercredi la rponse du chef de l'Etat, capte par un micro.


====
L il a dit quelque chose d'intressant :
Macron: n'achetons plus d'armes amricaines
Et l je suis d'accord on devrait relancer  fond la production d'arme et de munition en France.

----------


## MiaowZedong

> L il a dit quelque chose d'intressant :
> Macron: n'achetons plus d'armes amricaines
> Et l je suis d'accord on devrait relancer  fond la production d'arme et de munition en France.


C'est juste dbile, surtout si le budget de la Dfense continue de faire les frais de l'austrit. Pour certains types d'quipements, justement ceux que la France achte aux USA, la seule France a des besoins trs limits. On ne fait pas un programme de R&D pour quiper la seule France d'un nombre  un chiffre d'units.  l'chelle de l'Europe, pourquoi pas...

----------


## el_slapper

> C'est juste dbile, surtout si le budget de la Dfense continue de faire les frais de l'austrit. Pour certains types d'quipements, justement ceux que la France achte aux USA, la seule France a des besoins trs limits. On ne fait pas un programme de R&D pour quiper la seule France d'un nombre  un chiffre d'units.  l'chelle de l'Europe, pourquoi pas...


D'ailleurs,  part les catapultes de porte-avions(que seuls amricains, russes et chinois savent faire, et encore, pour les deux derniers, il faut le dire vite) et quelques drones(en attendant de savoir faire nous-mmes), on achte quoi, comme armes, aux ricains?

----------


## Ryu2000

Vers le retour dune production franaise de munitions de petit calibre?



> *Depuis la fin des annes 1990, la France ne produit plus de munitions de petit calibre et sapprovisionne dsormais  ltranger*, ce qui a pu causer quelques problmes par le pass, notamment quand il sest agi dutiliser les cartouches aquises auprs de la socit ADCOM, implante aux mirats arabes unis.
> 
> Pour autant, du point de vue du ministre de la Dfense, il nest pas question de faire renatre, en France, une capacit de production de munitions de petit calibre dans la mesure o  la quantit de cartouches consommes par les armes franaises  serait  insuffisante pour permettre lquilibre conomique dune telle filire, qui serait en outre confronte  une concurrence trangre capable de satisfaire les besoins de nos forces et extrmement dveloppe sur ce segment de march.


La France va de nouveau produire des munitions de petit calibre



> Au tournant des annes 2000, la France perdit deux capacits industrielles, avec la fermeture du site de la Manufacture darmes de Saint-tienne, qui fabriquait le fusil dassaut  FAMAS , et celle de ltablissement de Giat Industries implant au Mans qui produisait des munitions de petit calibre.
> 
> Du coup, pour sapprovisionner en cartouches 5,56 mm OTAN, les forces franaises durent alors se tourner vers ltranger, avec des fortunes diverses, la qualit nayant pas t toujours au rendez-vous Aussi, des parlementaires firent part de leurs inquitudes.
> 
> Mais  chaque fois, le ministre de la Dfense se montra montr rassurant. Quant  lide de rinstaller, en France, une filire de munitions de petit calible, il nen tait pas question. Et dexpliquer :  La quantit de cartouches consomme par les armes franaises apparat insuffisante pour permettre lquilibre conomique dune telle filire, qui serait en outre confronte  une concurrence trangre capable de satisfaire les besoins de nos forces et extrmement dveloppe sur ce segment de march. 
> 
> Seulement, il en fallait plus pour convaincre. Certes, les cartouches produites par Giat Industries taient chres par rapport  celles disponibles sur le march international. *Mais comme lont soutenu les dputs Nicolas Bays (PS) et Nicolas Dhuicq (LR) dans un rapport sur la filire franaise des munitions, une telle production installe en France permettrait de sauvegarder  lindpendance et de la souverainet de nos approvisionnements.*


Pour garder un minimum de souverainet il faut produire ses propres munitions.

Dj qu'on achte des bombes US...
Des munitions amricaines  la rescousse de l'arme franaise



> Les bombardements de la coalition se poursuivent au Moyen-Orient. Ainsi, la France a men cet t plus d'une soixantaine de frappes en Irak et en Syrie selon les chiffres de l'tat-major franais. L'Arabie saoudite et les Emirats mnent aussi des missions de bombardements au Ymen. Rsultat, la consommation de bombes a grimp en flche ses derniers mois. Les Etats-Unis, qui fabriquent les munitions les plus couramment employes, ont donc dcid d'acclrer leur production de munitions pour soutenir  l'effort  de leurs allis. Les Franais qui voient leurs stocks d'armements se vider petit  petit vont en bnficier.


Si il y a moyen de crer des jobs en France, il faut y aller  ::P:

----------


## MiaowZedong

> D'ailleurs,  part les catapultes de porte-avions(que seuls amricains, russes et chinois savent faire, et encore, pour les deux derniers, il faut le dire vite) et quelques drones(en attendant de savoir faire nous-mmes), on achte quoi, comme armes, aux ricains?


Avions de commandement et radar (E-3 AWACS), ravitaillement en vol (KC-135), transport et ravitaillement des forces spciales (des variantes du C-130 modernis je crois),quelques avions d'entrainement, et si la France devait se doter de gros porteurs stratgiques (actuellement elle en a 0 et a du en emprunter pour lopration Serval par exemple...) il n'y a que les US et la Russie qui en produisent (je pense qu'Airbus doit avoir le savoir fairepuisqu'il produit des gros porteurs civils et des moyens porteurs militairespour en dvelopper dans des dlais raisonnables, mais pour que ce soit rentable il faudrait que ce soit une demande de toute l'Europe au minimum). Je ne compte pas la flotte de C130 vieillissants (vous  tre remplacs ventuellement par des Airbus, il me semble, mais pas tout de suite car ils fonctionnent et les remplacements coutent cher) ni ce que tu as dj mentionn comme les drones. 

Et j'imagine que l'arme de terre et la marine ont aussi quelques quipements spcialiss US. Sans compter que comme pour les C-17 trs gros porteurs, il y a des quipements que la France ne possde pas, mais qu'elle doit emprunter/louer pour ses oprations.

----------


## Jipt

> Vers le retour dune production franaise de munitions de petit calibre?
> 
> La France va de nouveau produire des munitions de petit calibre
> 
> Pour garder un minimum de souverainet il faut produire ses propres munitions.
> 
> Dj qu'on achte des bombes US...
> 
> Si il y a moyen de crer des jobs en France, il faut y aller


crire a un lendemain de centenaire du 11 novembre, faut pas avoir honte de s'assoir sur les dizaines de millions de morts.

Mais c'est vrai que a va dans ton sens ("on est trop nombreux sur cette plante"), et tout casser c'est excellent pour l'emploi de ceux qui restent.

Quel monde de m3rd3...


Oui, j'oublie toujours que la vie humaine n'a aucune valeur.

----------


## el_slapper

> (.../...) et si la France devait se doter de gros porteurs stratgiques (actuellement elle en a 0 et a du en emprunter pour lopration Serval par exemple...) il n'y a que les US et la Russie qui en produisent (je pense qu'Airbus doit avoir le savoir fairepuisqu'il produit des gros porteurs civils et des moyens porteurs militairespour en dvelopper dans des dlais raisonnables, mais pour que ce soit rentable il faudrait que ce soit une demande de toute l'Europe au minimum).(.../...)


J'aurais du l'Ukraine plus que la Russie, mais si Antonov dpendait fortement de la Russie pour toutes ces pices, le rcent accord avec Boeing est en train de changer tout a. Antonov va bientt tre sous contrle indirect de l'oncle Sam(effet indirect de la guerre en Ukraine). Donc tu as raison, en fait : c'est russo-amricain(de moins en moins russe, de plus en plus amricain). Et des A124 seraient bien utiles(avec une motorisation occidentale, videmment) pour intervenir ici ou l.

----------


## Ryu2000

> crire a un lendemain de centenaire du 11 novembre, faut pas avoir honte de s'assoir sur les dizaines de millions de morts.


Que tu fabriques tes munitions ou que tu les achtes ailleurs, qu'est-ce que a change ?
L je soutiens juste l'ide de fabriquer des munitions en France pour crer des jobs et ne pas passer par les USA.
Aujourd'hui il n'y a pas de guerre mondiale et pourtant la France utilise quand mme des munitions.
La France a balanc des bombes sur l'arme Syrienne...

De toute faon tout le monde dit qu' cause du changement climatique plein de zones vont devenir invivable (trop chaude ou trop inonde), les rcoltes vont diminuer, les moustiques vont propager des maladies  plus de monde, etc.
Il est trop tard pour l'viter, *on empchera pas des milliards de morts*.
Il est impossible que 7 milliards de personnes vivent correctement sur terre sans que a soit nfaste pour l'environnement.
Le futur c'est : la pauvret, les famines, les pidmies.

===
Personne ne souhaite la guerre, c'est vraiment horrible pour tout le monde (sauf ceux qui prtent l'argent et ceux qui vendent les armes).
Mais c'est la seule solution qui existe pour sortir de la crise conomique.
En tout cas c'est comme a qu'on a eu les 30 glorieuses... (de 1945  1975 a allait pas trop mal)
La guerre mondiale est  l'conomie capitaliste ce que le formatage est  Windows.

----------


## Grogro

> D'ailleurs,  part les catapultes de porte-avions(que seuls amricains, russes et chinois savent faire, et encore, pour les deux derniers, il faut le dire vite) et quelques drones(en attendant de savoir faire nous-mmes), on achte quoi, comme armes, aux ricains?


A ma connaissance, on utilise surtout des composants lectroniques tats-uniens au sein de notre propre armement, qui tombent sous le coup de la rglementation ITAR.

----------


## MiaowZedong

> A ma connaissance, on utilise surtout des composants lectroniques tats-uniens au sein de notre propre armement, qui tombent sous le coup de la rglementation ITAR.


Et du coup, la lgislation Amricaine sur "l'avantage militaire qualitatif" d'Isral. Ce qui veut dire qu'il est interdit de vendre des Rafales (ds lors qu'ils ont le moindre composant _made in USA_) sur le plus gros march d'export d'armes du monde  ::aie:: 

On dit merci qui? Merci l'Oncle Sam!

----------


## Ecthelion2

> La guerre mondiale est  l'conomie capitaliste ce que le formatage est  Windows.


Un peu comme la congolexicomatisation des lois du march quoi...   ::mouarf::

----------


## Grogro

> Et du coup, la lgislation Amricaine sur "l'avantage militaire qualitatif" d'Isral. Ce qui veut dire qu'il est interdit de vendre des Rafales (ds lors qu'ils ont le moindre composant _made in USA_) sur le plus gros march d'export d'armes du monde 
> 
> On dit merci qui? Merci l'Oncle Sam!


Ce qui explique les problmatiques souleves lors de la vente des Rafales au marchal Sissi (qui s'est pourtant alli  Isral, mme si ce n'est vraisemblablement que conjoncturel - les ennemis de mes ennemis sont mes amis, tout a). Bien mieux que l'hypothse que j'avais retenue jusqu' prsent,  savoir une manuvre de protectionnisme US pour favoriser leurs industries.

----------


## MiaowZedong

> Ce qui explique les problmatiques souleves lors de la vente des Rafales au marchal Sissi (qui s'est pourtant alli  Isral, mme si ce n'est vraisemblablement que conjoncturel - les ennemis de mes ennemis sont mes amis, tout a). Bien mieux que l'hypothse que j'avais retenue jusqu' prsent,  savoir une manuvre de protectionnisme US pour favoriser leurs industries.


Les Rafales, les missiles Scalp aussi et en creusant tu dois trouver plein d'autres vetos de ce type dans toute la rgion...

C'est aussi pourquoi les Turcs et les Qataris achtent des missiles anti-ariens (quipements particulirement sensibles pour Isral) aux Russes. D'habitude ils se fournissent chez l'Oncle Sam, mais comme celui-ci leur refuse le bon matos...

----------


## fredoche

> J'ai bien compris, mais pourquoi on embte Macron ?
> Ptain tait en effet un hros de la premire guerre mondiale.


Ce ne sont que des *hros de propagande*
Si tu avais un peu de jugeote, tu saurais que les vrais hros sont ceux qui ont donn leur vie  ces causes dbiles, ces millions de morts qui allaient se faire massacrer chaque jour sous les ordres de colonels, gnraux, marchaux dont faisait partie Ptain.

cette guerre fut une horreur innommable, comme toutes, mais celle l encore plus. 
Ces hros ne servent que la cause du roman national, ce roman d'un pays qui vit de la guerre depuis Jules Csar jusqu' la Lybie, la Syrie ou la centrafrique, l'tat islamique, et qui se raconte guerrier chaque 14 juillet, ou avec un tat d'urgence permanent.
La guerre est un business comme un autre, fort juteux.

Et en France ce business pse tout son poids.

Pour ta culture bon dieu, au lieu de te gaver de trucs dbiles qui t'annihilent le raisonnement, regarde ce film :
https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Les_Sentiers_de_la_gloire
Kubrick, Douglas et la chair  canon, la vraie




> Avions de commandement et radar (E-3 AWACS), ravitaillement en vol (KC-135), transport et ravitaillement des forces spciales (des variantes du C-130 modernis je crois),quelques avions d'entrainement, et si la France devait se doter de gros porteurs stratgiques (actuellement elle en a 0 et a du en emprunter pour lopration Serval par exemple...) il n'y a que les US et la Russie qui en produisent (je pense qu'Airbus doit avoir le savoir fairepuisqu'il produit des gros porteurs civils et des moyens porteurs militairespour en dvelopper dans des dlais raisonnables, mais pour que ce soit rentable il faudrait que ce soit une demande de toute l'Europe au minimum). Je ne compte pas la flotte de C130 vieillissants (vous  tre remplacs ventuellement par des Airbus, il me semble, mais pas tout de suite car ils fonctionnent et les remplacements coutent cher) ni ce que tu as dj mentionn comme les drones.


Les A400M tu les classes o ?




> crire a un lendemain de centenaire du 11 novembre, faut pas avoir honte de s'assoir sur les dizaines de millions de morts.
> 
> Mais c'est vrai que a va dans ton sens ("on est trop nombreux sur cette plante"), et tout casser c'est excellent pour l'emploi de ceux qui restent.
> 
> Quel monde de m3rd3...
> 
> 
> Oui, j'oublie toujours que la vie humaine n'a aucune valeur.


Peu importe la date, merci Jipt  ::zoubi::  Tu es une orchide sauvage au milieu d'un monde de brutes mcaniques automatises




> De toute faon tout le monde dit qu' cause du changement climatique plein de zones vont devenir invivable (trop chaude ou trop inonde), les rcoltes vont diminuer, les moustiques vont propager des maladies  plus de monde, etc.
> Il est trop tard pour l'viter, *on empchera pas des milliards de morts*.
> Il est impossible que 7 milliards de personnes vivent correctement sur terre sans que a soit nfaste pour l'environnement.
> Le futur c'est : la pauvret, les famines, les pidmies.
> 
> ===
> Personne ne souhaite la guerre, c'est vraiment horrible pour tout le monde (sauf ceux qui prtent l'argent et ceux qui vendent les armes).
> Mais c'est la seule solution qui existe pour sortir de la crise conomique.
> En tout cas c'est comme a qu'on a eu les 30 glorieuses... (de 1945  1975 a allait pas trop mal)
> La guerre mondiale est  l'conomie capitaliste ce que le formatage est  Windows.


Comment tu peux avoir cette logique aussi simpliste bon dieu ?
Dja le formatage sous windows, c'est juste une lgende depuis au moins XP je pense, mais en plus sous win 10, tu peux directement rinitialiser le systme  son tat d'origine.

Alors ... : 
pas tout le monde ditles moustiques font partie de l'cosystme, et un cosystme quilibr sera la meilleure rponse  tes angoissestout tre vivant, y compris le moustique et la bactrie, sont amens  mourir, il y aura de tout faon des milliards de mortstout est possible pourvu qu'on s'en donne les moyens, y compris  7 milliards, pourvu qu'on ne laisse pas des mingolito=mongolito nous dicter la politique  appliquerle futur c'est ce qu'on en fait aujourd'hui, et le potentiel  stopper les gchis est norme, 30% de la production alimentaire mondialeet la seule solution pour sortir de la crise conomique, c'est d'arrter de penser comme a, comme toi, et reprendre le pouvoir.

----------


## MiaowZedong

> Les A400M tu les classes o ?


Ce sont des moyen porteurs, concurrents Europens du C-130J (C-130 upgrad).  Ils n'emportent pas des chars comme le font les gros porteurs stratgiques C-17 ou An-225.

----------


## Jipt

> Il est trop tard pour l'viter, *on empchera pas des milliards de morts*.


Il n'est jamais trop tard pour bien faire : d'abord commencer par se sortir les doigts, ensuite s'organiser pour faire ce qu'il faut, par exemple



> Il est impossible que 7 milliards de personnes vivent correctement sur terre sans que a soit nfaste pour l'environnement.


zigouiller les 100 millions qui se goinfrent en gaspillant les ressources, et ceux qui restent y verront soudain plus clair.




> La guerre mondiale est  l'conomie capitaliste ce que le formatage est  Windows.


Ouais ben a dpend de qui tient le clavier et la souris : je n'ai *jamais* reformat mes machines Windows, de 3.1  7.





> Peu importe la date, merci Jipt  Tu es une orchide sauvage au milieu d'un monde de brutes mcaniques automatises


T'en veux une autre ? Du blues roots de chez roots franais, il savait faire a aussi : 


(en plus je l'ai, ce vinyle,  ::ccool:: )
 ::coucou:: 

Spcial ddicace pur Ryu :



Et pour conclure, l'horreur totale et absolue :

----------


## Ryu2000

> Comment tu peux avoir cette logique aussi simpliste bon dieu ?


Je crois au cycle du capitalisme :
crise => guerre => reconstruction

On trouve des crises conomiques avant les 2 guerres mondiales.
Bon aprs on peut dire qu'avec le capitalisme on est toujours plus ou moins en crise, donc que a ne veut rien dire.
Mais sans crise conomique en Allemagne dans les annes 1920 il n'y aurait pas eu le NSDAP lu en 1933.

Voil ce qu'il ce passe quand on fait du Quantitative Easing :p !

Ce serait gnial d'viter la guerre, mais c'est pas avec les USA qu'on va y arriver...
Pourquoi croyez-vous que ce pays dpense autant dans son arme ?




> Dja le formatage sous windows, c'est juste une lgende depuis au moins XP


Un Windows tourne toujours mieux aprs un formatage.
Alors ok, c'est de moins en moins ncessaire, mais j'ai dj vu plein de Windows 7 et de Windows 10 anormalement lent.
Et tu peux faire des scans de Malware Bytes Anti-Malware, d'AdwCleaner, de CCLeaner, etc, a changera quasiment rien.
Mme un antivirus payant du style ESET NOD32, mme un Kaspersky payant te sauvera pas.




> les moustiques font partie de l'cosystme, et un cosystme quilibr sera la meilleure rponse  tes angoisses


On quilibrera pas un systme avec 7 milliards d'humains.
Les ressources sont limits et on a tu la vie dans le sol  cause des engrais.
Il faudrait arrter la monoculture, arrter les engrais, les pesticides, les fongicides, etc.




> tout est possible pourvu qu'on s'en donne les moyens, y compris  7 milliards


Il faudrait une grosse dcroissance.
On ne pourrait pas tre 7 milliards  vivre avec le niveau de vie moyen des Franais en 1960.
Nos gouvernements ne sont pas trop dans l'optique de diminuer la consommation.
On s'amliore un peu en traitement des dchets, mais c'est pas encore a.




> et la seule solution pour sortir de la crise conomique, c'est d'arrter de penser comme a, comme toi, et reprendre le pouvoir.


On va aller au crash et aprs le crash il faudra rebondir.
Un jour il faudra remettre tous les comptes  0 et pour faire accepter a aux gens il faut un traumatisme majeur.
La banque a pris votre argent et  achet de la dette avec.




> Il n'est jamais trop tard pour bien faire : d'abord commencer par se sortir les doigts, ensuite s'organiser pour faire ce qu'il faut, par exemple


C'est utopique.
On va continuer  courir dans le mur et c'est tout.
Il n'y a pas d'espoir  avoir.

Il y a des gens qui ont un objectif "0 dchet" et ben c'est trs bien, mais ils ne seront jamais assez nombreux pour faire une diffrence...




> zigouiller les 100 millions qui se goinfrent en gaspillant les ressources, et ceux qui restent y verront soudain plus clair.


Tuer des riches a me parle.
Ce serait cool d'en arriver l un jour.
Mais bon a reste illgal et les riches ont les moyens de payer des gens pour leur protection.

----------


## Jipt

> Les ressources sont limites et on a tu la vie dans le sol  cause des engrais.
> Il faudrait arrter la monoculture, arrter les engrais, les pesticides, les fongicides, etc.


Il faut, c'est tout. Il y en a qui ont commenc, et a fonctionne bien.
Car le sol se rgnre trs bien tout seul quand on arrte de le saloper.




> Il y a des gens qui ont un objectif "0 dchet" et ben c'est trs bien, mais ils ne seront jamais assez nombreux pour faire une diffrence...


_Le plus long chemin commence toujours par un petit pas_, proverbe chinois.

----------


## Lucio_

Arrter les engrais, les pesticides, les fongicides c'est bien beau tous ca mais on va nourir tous le monde comment?

----------


## Ryu2000

> Arrter les engrais, les pesticides, les fongicides c'est bien beau tous ca mais on va nourir tous le monde comment?


Il est possible de rcolter plus sans utiliser de produit, mais a demande un peu d'effort.
Les engrais tuent la vie dans le sol, au bout de quelques annes tu ne peux plus rien cultiver sans engrais...
On voit bien que ce n'est pas une situation durable.

Le truc triste c'est que dans le monde plein de paysans ont essay le technique Monsanto (varits OGM + Engrais + Round Up), au final ils ne rcoltent pas plus, ils paient cher en produit et ils sont oblig d'utiliser de plus en plus de produits.

Alors qu'il y a moyen de crer ses propres varits qui s'adaptent aux conditions locales :



On commence  trouver des liens entre le Round Up qu'on pulvrise dans les champs et certains cancer...
Contrairement  ce que l'industrie essaie de faire croire, on pourrait rcolter plus sans ces produits.

Dans la version officielle on nous dit que sans les engrais la production agricole mondiale n'aurait pas suffit  nourrir tout le monde. (mais c'est peut-tre l'industrie chimique qui veut nous faire croire a, on ne saura jamais ce qui ce serait pass sans engrais et pesticide)



De toute faon, une grosse partie de la production fini  la poubelle et il y a toujours de la malnutrition...
Gaspillage : 41,2 tonnes de nourriture jetes chaque seconde dans le monde



> 1,3 milliard de tonnes d'aliments gaspills par an


Plus de deux milliards de personnes en sous-nutrition



> Longtemps nglig, ce flau survient lorsque lapport de vitamines et minraux (zinc, iode, fer, vitamines A et B) ne suffit pas  assurer une bonne sant et un bon dveloppement. Il touche plus de 2 milliards dindividus dans le monde. Soit plus du double des 795 millions de personnes sous-alimentes. Hausse de la mortalit maternelle et infantile, handicaps physiques, affaiblissement du systme immunitaire et des facults intellectuelles : les effets de cette  faim invisible  sont dvastateurs. Selon lOrganisation mondiale de la sant, la sous-nutrition tue ainsi prs de 3 millions denfants de moins de 5 ans sur les 6,3 millions qui meurent chaque anne.


On devrait moins consommer, on mange trop.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Arrter les engrais, les pesticides, les fongicides c'est bien beau tous ca mais on va nourir tous le monde comment?


En arrtant de gaspiller, dj.
On produit de la nourriture pour environ 12Mds de personnes. Toutefois, trangement, il y a plusieurs Mds d'individus sur terre qui ne mangent pas  leur faim. Cherchez l'erreur !

Ensuite, en empchant des hommes peu scrupuleux (euphmisme) de spculer sur les denres et les produits de premire ncessit (le bl par exemple). Et que les richesses soient mieux partages. Ensuite, en arrtant de vouloir que les fruits, les lgumes soient "beaux". Une carotte tordue est aussi bonne  consomme qu'une belle carotte bien droite.  ::roll::  

En arrtant l'expansion des villes, s'il faut loger des gens, pourquoi construire de grands btiments pour contenir des bureaux alors qu'il y a dj de nombreux bureaux vides ? Pourquoi ne pas construire, plutt des habitations ? 
Revenir aux cultures traditionnelles. Arrter de dtruire la plante pour que des industriels peu scrupuleux (ne serait-ce pas les mmes que prcdemment ?) transforment la plante en champs de Palmier, de Soja (OGM en plus), de Mas (OGM en plus), ... pour leurs besoins de rentabilit ! 

Je suis sr qu'il y a plein de choses que j'oublie, mais l, comme a, c'est dj pas si mal, non ?

----------


## BenoitM

> Arrter les engrais, les pesticides, les fongicides c'est bien beau tous ca mais on va nourir tous le monde comment?


Il me semble qu'il y avait un rapport de la FAO qui disent qu'on pouvait nourir 9 milliards de personnes  mme en supprimant les pesticides.

----------


## Ryu2000

> en empchant des hommes peu scrupuleux (euphmisme) de spculer sur les denres et les produits de premire ncessit (le bl par exemple).


Ouais, il y a des banques qui spculent sur les matires premires et a crer des famines.
La spculation coupable de la flambe des prix des aliments ?
Wall Street : les bad girls nont plus la cote



> Reste un fort sentiment dimpunit et une vision trange du monde La frontire entre morale et comportements rprhensibles est parfois tnue.  Une mme personne peut dpenser des sommes colossales pour combattre la propagation du sida en Afrique et *spculer sur les matires premires dont la hausse, en dclenchant des famines, emportera tout aussi certainement vers la mort ces mmes Africains* , expliquait rcemment Marc Roche dans une interview. Nanmoins, crise aidant et parce que les voix anti-Wall Street se font plus fortes, les actes de rdemptions deviennent plus courants. Et des femmes y trouvent leur place.





> Pourquoi ne pas construire, plutt des habitations ?


Je sais qu'en Chine ils ne le font pas, pour viter une baisse du prix de l'immobilier, en gros ils entretiennent une bulle.






> Revenir aux cultures traditionnelles.


Ce serait chouette mais pour cela il faudrait que les producteurs puissent vendre leur rcolte  un meilleur prix.
Les agriculteurs travaillent  fond, pour gnrer peu d'argent, au final ils se suicident.

Pourquoi un agriculteur se suicide tous les deux jours en France ?

----------


## Gunny

L'agriculture moderne est un peu "brute force" : on aplatit les problmes  coups d'intrants. A l'avenir il sera probablement ncessaire d'avoir des cultures plus rflchies, pour mieux prendre en compte les spcificits locales et des interactions entre les diffrents lments de l'cosystme,  la manire de la permaculture.
Je ne crois pas en l'avenir l'agriculture biologique, c'est un dogme arbitraire, rigide, et sans vritable vision ni direction (sans compter le marketing et les casseroles de pseudo-sciences qui pendent derrire). Malheureusement on manque de labels au niveau du consommateur... Comment voter avec son portefeuille quand il est impossible de savoir exactement comment sont produits les aliments que l'on achte ?

----------


## Ryu2000

> Malheureusement on manque de labels au niveau du consommateur...


Et ceux qui existent ne sont pas top :
Le nouveau label bio europen pourrait tolrer la prsence dOGM et de pesticides

----------


## el_slapper

> (.../...)En arrtant l'expansion des villes, s'il faut loger des gens, pourquoi construire de grands btiments pour contenir des bureaux alors qu'il y a dj de nombreux bureaux vides ? Pourquoi ne pas construire, plutt des habitations ? (.../...)


Euh, non. Les grands btiments de bureau ont une emprise au sol drisoire, mme vides. Les logements, a dpend. Un quartier trs dense comme l ou j'habite, n'aura pas une grosse emprise par habitant, non plus(Paris ou Levallois Perret sont trs bien aussi,  cet gard). En revanche, les lotissements sont absolument catastrophiques  ce sujet. Il n'y a pas de maison cologique, entre le surcout de chauffage et l'norme quantit de routes pour desservir un trs faible nombre d'habitants, la maison individuelle est un crime contre l'environnement.

En outre, quand ils commencent  tre pleins(a prend souvent plusieurs annes, mais a finit par se faire la plupart du temps), les grands immeubles de bureaux permettent de concentrer l'emploi, et donc de le desservir en transports en commun, dont l'emprise au sol est aussi fort limite par rapport  la voiture individuelle.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Euh, non. Les grands btiments de bureau ont une emprise au sol drisoire, mme vides. Les logements, a dpend. Un quartier trs dense comme l ou j'habite, n'aura pas une grosse emprise par habitant, non plus(Paris ou Levallois Perret sont trs bien aussi,  cet gard). En revanche, les lotissements sont absolument catastrophiques  ce sujet. Il n'y a pas de maison cologique, entre le surcout de chauffage et l'norme quantit de routes pour desservir un trs faible nombre d'habitants, la maison individuelle est un crime contre l'environnement.
> 
> En outre, quand ils commencent  tre pleins(a prend souvent plusieurs annes, mais a finit par se faire la plupart du temps), les grands immeubles de bureaux permettent de concentrer l'emploi, et donc de le desservir en transports en commun, dont l'emprise au sol est aussi fort limite par rapport  la voiture individuelle.


On ne doit pas vivre dans le mme pays. En tout cas, ici, dans la rgion rennaise, on construit plein de nouveaux building pour des bureaux tout neuf, alors mme qu'il existe un nombre assez monstrueux de bureaux vides. Certains mmes, qui n'ont jamais eu le moindre occupant. Alors, certes, l'emprise d'un building au sol est faible (pas drisoire), mais, quand c'est pour rien ? C'est pas un con ?

----------


## DevTroglodyte

> Revenir aux cultures traditionnelles. Arrter de dtruire la plante pour que des industriels peu scrupuleux (ne serait-ce pas les mmes que prcdemment ?) transforment la plante en champs de Palmier, de Soja (OGM en plus), de Mas (OGM en plus), ... pour leurs besoins de rentabilit !


Surtout qu'un terrain en permaculture bio peut tre plus rentable qu'un gigantesque champ en monoculture dop aux produits phytosanitaires. Mais a demande plus de boulot, aussi, mais quand on peut avoir plusieurs rcoltes par an...

----------


## Ryu2000

Le gouvernement change le timing de l'apparition des pages urbains.
Ils doivent probablement se dire que si trop de taxes arrivent en mme temps le mouvement des gilets jaunes va s'agrandir.
Le gouvernement renonce aux pages urbains



> Un pas en arrire pour ne pas s'attirer encore plus les foudres des Franais. Le gouvernement a prfr exclure les pages urbains du projet de loi sur les mobilits (LOM) qui doit tre prsent lundi en Conseil des ministres, faute de villes candidates et pour ne pas accentuer les fractures entre territoires, a indiqu dimanche le ministre des Transports.


Comme quoi a peut marcher un petit peu les manifestations  :8O:

----------


## halaster08

En cette priode de manifestation et ras-le-bol envers le gouvernement une nouvelle qui m'tonne un peu: https://www.francetvinfo.fr/election...s_3051421.html
J'aurais jamais qu'un candidat LREM sorte vainqueur d'aussi loin devant ses adversaires alors que Valls avait failli perdre.
Rsultat probablement d  la faible participation (82% d'abstention), mais a me laisse perplexe: allez gueuler dans la rue et bloquer les ronds points c'est bien joli mais quand on a une occasion de voter autre chose il n'y a plus personne ...

----------


## Ecthelion2

Bah c'tait une candidate FI, donc une "extrmiste", et avec tout ce que se sont pris Mlenchon et Fi ces derniers mois par les mdias, moi cela ne m'tonne gure.

Et puis bon, 82% d'abstention, a dmontre plus un gros raz le bol qu'une adhsion au concurrent LREM, qui a t lu car les macronistes eux, ne sont pas dans la rue justement. ^^

----------


## Grogro

> Surtout qu'un terrain en permaculture bio peut tre plus rentable qu'un gigantesque champ en monoculture dop aux produits phytosanitaires. Mais a demande plus de boulot, aussi, mais quand on peut avoir plusieurs rcoltes par an...


Disons que cela demande beaucoup plus de main duvre, mais consomme normment moins d'nergie  l'hectare. Le rendement nergtique  l'hectare est en faveur de la permaculture, le rendement financier tout court pas forcment en raison du cot de la main duvre. 

Le cot de la motorisation entre aussi en jeu. Le jour o on pourra proposer aux agriculteurs des tracteurs open sources, maintenables et rparables , disons, 30k, on aura rsolu bien des problmes.

----------


## fredoche

Ces machines sont devenues dmesures
Je crois que les anciennes gnrations rpondaient  ces problmatiques de maintenance et rparation. Il y a un rapport bizarre qui s'est institu entre l'homme et la machine pour ce qui est des agriculteurs. On dirait vraiment qu'ils deviennent esclaves de leurs investissements. Plus la machine est grosse et puissante, plus elle peut en abattre et rapidement. Mais plus elle est chre, et donc pour la rentabiliser, il faut travailler de plus en plus de surface, et donc y passer de plus en plus de temps. Cercle sans fin, et l'homme asservi par la machine.

Les grands champs monocultures  deux rcoltes par an, je vois a de plus en plus autour de chez moi : bl au printemps, et mas ensuite pour t-automne.

----------


## ManusDei

> En cette priode de manifestation et ras-le-bol envers le gouvernement une nouvelle qui m'tonne un peu: https://www.francetvinfo.fr/election...s_3051421.html
> J'aurais jamais qu'un candidat LREM sorte vainqueur d'aussi loin devant ses adversaires alors que Valls avait failli perdre.
> Rsultat probablement d  la faible participation (82% d'abstention), mais a me laisse perplexe: allez gueuler dans la rue et bloquer les ronds points c'est bien joli mais quand on a une occasion de voter autre chose il n'y a plus personne ...


Les retraits votent en masse  chaque lection (c'est les seuls) et ils votent assez peu FI  ::): 
A vrifier mais je pense que sur une lection partielle ils font largement la diffrence.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Les retraits votent en masse  chaque lection (c'est les seuls) et ils votent assez peu FI


J'ai vu plein de retraits parmi les gilets jaunes.
"Gilets jaunes" : ces retraits qui ont dcid de ne rien lcher
Les retraits ont beaucoup perdu  cause d'LREM.
Mais bon peut-tre qu'il existe des retraits qui ont dcid de voter pour quelqu'un d'LREM...

Parfois il faut motiver peu dlecteurs pour tre lu. (Macron a t lu avec 18,19% des inscrits au premier tour, le second tour tait une victoire automatique)

----------


## Jon Shannow

> En cette priode de manifestation et ras-le-bol envers le gouvernement une nouvelle qui m'tonne un peu: https://www.francetvinfo.fr/election...s_3051421.html
> J'aurais jamais qu'un candidat LREM sorte vainqueur d'aussi loin devant ses adversaires alors que Valls avait failli perdre.
> Rsultat probablement d  la faible participation (82% d'abstention), mais a me laisse perplexe: allez gueuler dans la rue et bloquer les ronds points c'est bien joli mais quand on a une occasion de voter autre chose il n'y a plus personne ...


Le mouvement des gilets jaunes est surtout le mouvement des abstentionnistes, et ce veut apolitique. Donc, pas tonnant que ce mouvement n'ai pas d'impact sur une lection. Je pense que les gesticulations de Mlenchon sont en grande partie responsables de l'chec de FI dans cette lection. Par contre, 82% d'abstention, pourrait tre retenue comme une victoire des gilets jaunes !  :;):

----------


## Ryu2000

> Le mouvement des gilets jaunes est surtout le mouvement des abstentionnistes, et ce veut apolitique.


Le mouvement est li  aucun parti, mais a ne veut pas dire que les personnes qui le forment sont apolitique...
Il y a des gens de tout les partis, il doit mme y avoir des gens qui ont vot pour Macron au premier tour et qui le regrette bien maintenant. (les mdias leur avaient dit de voter Macron)

Au moment des europennes il faudra que les gilets jaunes se rappellent d'aller voter pour n'importe quoi sauf LREM  ::P:

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Le mouvement est li  aucun parti, mais a ne veut pas dire que les personnes qui le forment sont apolitique...
> Il y a des gens de tout les partis, il doit mme y avoir des gens qui ont vot pour Macron au premier tour et qui le regrette bien maintenant. (les mdias leur avaient dit de voter Macron)
> 
> Au moment des europennes il faudra que les gilets jaunes se rappellent d'aller voter pour n'importe quoi sauf LREM


Une fois encore, tu rponds sans avoir lu (ou compris ce que tu as lu).
Je dis que le mouvement est constitu majoritairement d'abstentionniste, et que LE mouvement ce veut apolitique. Je ne dis pas que les gens sont apolitiques.  ::roll:: 

Quant aux lections europennes, je ne suis pas sur que les abstentionnistes se mobilisent, et surtout pour voter qui ?  ::roll::

----------


## Ryu2000

> Je dis que le mouvement est constitu majoritairement d'abstentionniste


Est-ce qu'on a preuve de a ?
C'est possible qu'une majorit des gilets jaunes votent  chaque prsidentielles.




> Quant aux lections europennes, je ne suis pas sur que les abstentionnistes se mobilisent, et surtout pour voter qui ?


Ben l c'est un vote contre (comme j'aime pas, "voter contre" c'est a qui a mis Macron au pouvoir).
Les gros partis comme la France Insoumise et les Rpublicains vont faire le concours de celui qui est le plus anti LREM pour essayer de gagner des voies.
Pour Wauquiez, Macron est dconnect de la ralit des Franais
Mlenchon va boycotter le discours de Macron devant le "Haut conseil pour le climat"
Macron est trs impopulaire il faut surfer sur la vague.
Mme Hamon critique Macron  ::lol:: 
Hamon : "Macron incarne les lites dcadentes et obsoltes"
Hamon attaque Macron et son gouvernement pauvrophobe

Mais sinon il y a des partis trs bien :
Solidarit et progrs (Jacques Cheminade)Rsistons (Jean Lassalle)Union populaire rpublicaine (Franois Asselineau)Debout la France (Nicolas Dupont-Aignan)

----------


## Ecthelion2

> Mais sinon il y a des partis trs bien :
> Solidarit et progrs (Jacques Cheminade)Rsistons (Jean Lassalle)Union populaire rpublicaine (Franois Asselineau)Debout la France (Nicolas Dupont-Aignan)


 ::ptdr::  ::ptdr::

----------


## Grogro

> Ces machines sont devenues dmesures
> Je crois que les anciennes gnrations rpondaient  ces problmatiques de maintenance et rparation. Il y a un rapport bizarre qui s'est institu entre l'homme et la machine pour ce qui est des agriculteurs. On dirait vraiment qu'ils deviennent esclaves de leurs investissements. Plus la machine est grosse et puissante, plus elle peut en abattre et rapidement. Mais plus elle est chre, et donc pour la rentabiliser, il faut travailler de plus en plus de surface, et donc y passer de plus en plus de temps. Cercle sans fin, et l'homme asservi par la machine.
> 
> Les grands champs monocultures  deux rcoltes par an, je vois a de plus en plus autour de chez moi : bl au printemps, et mas ensuite pour t-automne.


C'est prcisment ma vision des choses et j'aimerais en savoir plus. Et notamment la confronter aux agriculteurs conventionnel (genre FNSEA/JA) pour connaitre leur vision ET bien entendu les agriculteurs alternatifs (permaculture, bio, agriculture de conservation and co). Et des gens comme Camille Guillou et les poux Bourguignon. 




> Une fois encore, tu rponds sans avoir lu (ou compris ce que tu as lu).
> Je dis que le mouvement est constitu majoritairement d'abstentionniste, et que LE mouvement ce veut apolitique. Je ne dis pas que les gens sont apolitiques. 
> 
> Quant aux lections europennes, je ne suis pas sur que les abstentionnistes se mobilisent, et surtout pour voter qui ?


Tu penses sans doute "apartisan" en parlant d'une mobilisation apolitique. Ce mouvement est par nature mme hautement politique. En fait, TOUT est politique.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Tu penses sans doute "apartisan" en parlant d'une mobilisation apolitique. Ce mouvement est par nature mme hautement politique. En fait, TOUT est politique.


C'est la drive verbale actuelle, ou apolitique signifie "sans parti politique". Tu as raison, mais dj que Ryu a du mal avec apolitique, alors... apartisan  ::roll::

----------


## Ryu2000

Il n'y a pas de topic sur le mouvement des gilets jaunes donc je met a l :
Ses volailles sont dgustes  l'Elyse mais il ne gagne que 700 euros par mois : le coup de gueule d'un leveur



> "Cest valorisant de savoir que ses volailles sont  lElyse, explique Alos Gury. *Mais cest aussi frustrant parce quon se dit quon travaille 80 heures par semaine et quon a parfois du mal  joindre les deux bouts*, alors que les produits sont mis en grande pompe sur les tables. Jen ai marre de survivre."
> 
> A 33 ans, il travaille seul et lve 16 000 volailles de Bresse chaque anne. Mais depuis trois ans, il na pas trouv son modle conomique et cumule les factures alors quil doit payer plus de 2000 euros de loyers et de crdits par mois. 
> 
> Avouant ne pas pouvoir acheter lui-mme toute la nourriture pour son foyer (il vit en couple, avec un enfant), Alos Gury doit faire face  une situation trs complique : "*Quand on va faire des courses, on va dans des magasins hard-discount, on essaie de trouver le moins cher ainsi que des promotions. Ma mre mamne une cinquantaine deuros de nourriture chaque semaine Des relances, on en a parce quon a dpass le dlai de paiement. On reoit aussi parfois des lettres dhuissier parce quon na pas rpondu  une deuxime lettre de relance*."
> 
> Arborant un gilet jaune, cet leveur bressan y est galement all de sa petite vido sur les rseaux sociaux pour interpeller Emmanuel Macron. Emu aux larmes, il a prvenu : "Fates ce que vous voulez mais fates quelque chose parce que cest en train de pter. On en a tous marre, tous. Jaimerais bien que vous donniez des solutions. Jattends votre rponse, monsieur Macron."


C'est cool ce genre d'article, parce que a tue l'argument "les gilets jaunes ne sont que des connards qui s'en foutent de la pollution".
a montre la ralit, que le mouvement n'est pas du tout centr sur le carburant.
Les Franais ont du mal  survivre.
Il faut payer de plus en plus et les salaires n'augmentent pas.

----------


## Ecthelion2

> C'est cool ce genre d'article, parce que a tue l'argument "les gilets jaunes ne sont que des connards qui s'en foutent de la pollution".
> a montre la ralit, que le mouvement n'est pas du tout centr sur le carburant.
> Les Franais ont du mal  survivre.
> Il faut payer de plus en plus et les salaires n'augmentent pas.


Il n'y a que les macronistes ou ceux gagnant suffisamment pour ne pas tre impacts par ces mesures qui pensent encore que ce n'est que pour le carburant.

Des tmoignages comme a, il y en a des dizaines sur les rseaux sociaux, mais effectivement, on n'en parle pratiquement pas dans les mdias.


Tout comme je ne suis pas sr que les mdias (mais je me trompe peut-tre, je n'ai pas eu le temps de faire de recherche par rapport  a), aient diffus les images du casseur chopp par 2 CRS, qui commence  dire qu'il est de leur ct (aprs il est trop loin pour qu'on entende), un 3me CRS arrive, il cause 30s avec le gars, et les CRS le laisse partir.

----------


## fredoche

de l'anti-benalla alors ? 
a ?

----------


## Ryu2000

> Des tmoignages comme a, il y en a des dizaines sur les rseaux sociaux, mais effectivement, on n'en parle pratiquement pas dans les mdias.


Ouais et c'est chouette que le traitement mdiatique commence  parler de la souffrance du peuple.
Au lieu de les faire passer pour des mchants dextrme droite qui ne pensent qu'au Diesel.

Grard Noiriel :  Les gilets jaunes replacent la question sociale au centre du jeu politique 
Emmanuel Macron veut apporter "une rponse claire" aux "classes moyennes et laborieuses"




> les images du casseur chopp par 2 CRS


J'avais pas entendu parler de cette histoire, mais en cherchant "casseur gilet jaune relch crs" on trouve des messages Twitter.
C'est pas un journal mainstream :
Un casseur en gilet jaune mystrieusement relch par les forces de lordre  Paris

Les images doivent venir de ce genre de vido :

----------


## Ecthelion2

> de l'anti-benalla alors ? 
> a ?


Oui c'est bien de a que je parlais.

----------


## Grogro

> Il n'y a pas de topic sur le mouvement des gilets jaunes donc je met a l :
> Ses volailles sont dgustes  l'Elyse mais il ne gagne que 700 euros par mois : le coup de gueule d'un leveur


On reste  la surface de l'cume malheureusement. Tout ce qu'on sait c'est qu'il se bouffe pour 2000 euros de charges chaque mois. On ne sait pas quels sont les investissements dont il a eu besoin pour dmarrer son activit, ou reprendre une entreprise agricole existante. On ne sait pas s'il est en surendettement (cela parait probable), ni ce qu'un ventuel surendettement lui cote. Combien il paye en impts locaux, combien il touche en subventions/aides/PAC, etc. Avec quel type d'agriculture il travaille. Combien lui cote  produire un kilo de volaille, combien c'est achet par la centrale, combien l'tat lui prend dans une main et combien il en redonne de l'autre. Etc.

On a besoin de datas et de tmoignages pour vraiment se faire une ide.




> Il n'y a que les macronistes ou ceux gagnant suffisamment pour ne pas tre impacts par ces mesures qui pensent encore que ce n'est que pour le carburant.


En fait ce sont les urbains des grandes mtropoles, trs diplms, intgrs dans l'conomie mondialise, qui se dplacent sans voiture. Ceux qui sont assez jeunes pour ne pas avoir encore d'enfants, ou un enfant en bas ge au maximum. C'est  dire qui n'ont pas besoin de s'exiler  30 bornes en priphrie pour pouvoir acheter un logement dcent pour une famille, de prfrence dans un environnement au minimum vert, et pas trop pollu (pas gagn en campagne), et pas trop de promiscuit avec les voisins. C'est le cur de l'lectorat de Macron oui, mais c'est un lectorat trs volatile. 10% des inscrits maximum  mon avis, mais il ne seront pas rellement impact par le cot de l'essence. Par le prix du baril qui dtermine la vitalit d'une conomie qui ne sera pas dcarbone avant au minimum 15  20 ans,et encore, si on ne flingue pas la recherche fondamentale avant, en revanche oui.

----------


## ABCIWEB

Salut,
Je serai bref car en panne d'internet sur mon ordinateur de bureau et pas les pouces gntiquement modifis pour tre  l'aise avec le clavier des portables.

ALLEZ LES JAUNES! ALLEZ LES JAUNES! ALLEZ LES JAUNES!

----------


## Ryu2000

> ALLEZ LES JAUNES! ALLEZ LES JAUNES! ALLEZ LES JAUNES!


J'ai vu plusieurs personnalits soutenir le mouvement.
Dubosc, Perret, Polnareff, Sbastien: les clbrits en gilet jaune
Brigitte Bardot, Franck Dubosc, Kaaris... Ces clbrits qui parrainent les gilets jaunes
Vu que c'est un mouvement soutenu par le peuple afficher son soutien peut avoir un effet positif sur la cote de popularit.
Le moins bien par contre c'est qu'Hanouna a essay d'exploiter les gilets jaunes alors qu'il est proche de Macron.
Cyril Hanouna propose aux gilets jaunes de devenir leur porte-parole  la tlvision
Le jour o Emmanuel Macron a demand un selfie avec Cyril Hanouna

"Gilets jaunes" : le soutien des Franais au mouvement gagne sept points (84%) malgr les annonces d'Emmanuel Macron sur l'cologie, selon un sondage
75% des Franais approuvent les gilets jaunes, un soutien en hausse de 5 points
Le mouvement ne se calme pas tellement.
Peut-tre que samedi il va encore ce passer quelque chose.

----------


## Ecthelion2

> Le moins bien par contre c'est qu'Hanouna a essay d'exploiter les gilets jaunes alors qu'il est proche de Macron.


C'est vrai que le soutien de Polnareff, qui est un exil fiscale, et qui a des problme avec le fisc depuis des dizaines d'annes, a a plus de gueule qu'Hanouna...  ::mouarf:: 



Sinon jolie sortie du 1er ministre hier, qui annonce droit dans ses bottes que, je cite : 




> Il n'y aura pas de revalorisation du SMIC, car notre politique c'est de montrer que le travail paye.



C'est vrai que j'avais compltement oubli que les gens au SMIC restaient chez eux toute la journe !  ::roll:: 

Ce qui est trs fort, c'est qu'ils arrivent  dire encore plus de conneries de jour en jour. 


Sinon histoire de conforter les gilets jaunes dans leur combat :

hausse annonce du diesel ET de l'essence en janvier 2019, ainsi qu'une hausse de l'lectricit pour fvrier. 

Faites chauffer vos cartes bleues !

----------


## Ryu2000

> C'est vrai que le soutien de Polnareff, qui est un exil fiscale, et qui a des problme avec le fisc depuis des dizaines d'annes, a a plus de gueule qu'Hanouna...


Non mais Polnareff c'est loin, personne ne va voir l'info. Enfin un petit peu, le gars sort un disque, il faut bien qu'il apparaisse dans les mdias  ::P: 
Alors qu'Hanouna a vraiment voulu xploiter le truc :
TPMP: Cyril Hanouna invite les gilets jaunes et propose de devenir leur "porte-parole  la tl"
Et en parlant dexil fiscale, il y a eu des hommages nationaux pour Johnny et pour Aznavour alors que les deux taient des exils fiscaux.




> Il n'y aura pas de revalorisation du SMIC, car notre politique c'est de montrer que le travail paye.


Pfff...
a va tre long d'attendre 2022 pour qu'LREM dgage.

J'ai entendu un conomiste qui disait que comme on ne peut pas dvaluer notre monnaie car nous n'en avons pas le contrle, nous pouvons seulement dvaluer les salaires et les retraites.
Vous pouvez l'couter ici :






> hausse annonce du diesel ET de l'essence en janvier 2019, ainsi qu'une hausse de l'lectricit pour fvrier.


LREM assume, il n'essaie mme pas de gagner du temps et de dcaler des augmentations.
C'est l'austrit comme en Grce.

----------


## fredoche

C'est facile d'assumer dans ces conditions.
La ralit c'est les gens qui l'assument, dans les achats de leur vie quotidienne, dans leur dcouvert de la fin du mois (du milieu ou du dbut)

----------


## Ryu2000

> C'est facile d'assumer dans ces conditions.


Ouais enfin bon le mouvement des gilets jaunes ne dgonfle pas. (maintenant mme les people le soutiennent)
La grande majorit des Franais sont mcontent du gouvernement.
Il y a des lections europennes qui arrivent.

Certains gouvernements auraient essay de calmer le jeu.
L je ne comprend pas la stratgie employ.

On voit que Dupont-Aignan, Wauquiez, Lassalle, Ruffin soutiennent les gilets jaunes.

France: le soutien engag mais solitaire de Franois Ruffin aux gilets jaunes
"Gilets jaunes" : Dupont-Aignan dnonce sur RTL une "grande manipulation d'tat"
L'Insoumis Jean-Hugues Ratenon brandit un gilet jaune  la tribune de l'Assemble
Derrire les  gilets jaunes , Laurent Wauquiez se rve en hraut de la  France priphrique 

 la runion c'est encore plus le bordel.
Les mdias se basent sur les statistiques de l'Insee... (donc forcment on nous fait croire qu'on ne perd pas de pouvoir d'achat, il y a plein d'conomiste qui disent ce genre de chose : Un conomiste dnonce le grand mensonge du calcul du pouvoir d'achat).
Est-il vrai que le panier moyen est 40% plus cher  la Runion quen mtropole ?

========
EDIT :
"Gilets jaunes" : "Le gouvernement a perdu la bataille de l'opinion", selon Duhamel



> "75% considrent que le Prsident ne les a pas compris. a fait beaucoup. Pour dire les choses, a signifie que le gouvernement a perdu la bataille de l'opinion. *a veut dire que non seulement le Prsident et le Premier ministre sont devenus impopulaires, mais que c'est dans son ensemble que le gouvernement est considr comme impopulaire*", s'inquite-t-il.


C'est normal, Macron n'est pas le seul responsable, il faut que l'intgralit du gouvernement perde de la crdibilit.

----------


## ManusDei

https://twitter.com/ggomez_chef/stat...87129596624898
Dmenti par le Chef  l'Elyse.

----------


## Grogro

> hausse annonce du diesel ET de l'essence en janvier 2019, ainsi qu'une hausse de l'lectricit pour fvrier. 
> 
> Faites chauffer vos cartes bleues !


Ca t'tonne vraiment qu'on finisse par payer tt ou tard le nuclaire  (une fraction de) son vritable prix ?

Attend qu'on commence  dmanteler Fessenheim, tu vas rire jaune ( ::aie:: ). Quelque chose me dit que si ce n'est pas encore public, quelques huiles du gouvernement commencent  avoir une ide du cot de dmantlement d'une centrale nuclaire (dure de vie : 40 ans). Et ont des sueurs froides.

----------


## Danfre

> Ouais enfin bon le mouvement des gilets jaunes ne dgonfle pas. (maintenant mme les people le soutiennent)
> La grande majorit des Franais sont mcontent du gouvernement.
> Il y a des lections europennes qui arrivent.
> 
> Certains gouvernements auraient essay de calmer le jeu.
> L je ne comprend pas la stratgie employ.


J'imagine que le gouvernement oppose systmatiquement la grogne  l'cologie parce que le drglement climatique fait consensus et que personne ne peut vraiment admettre vouloir foutre en l'air la plante et compromettre l'avenir de ses enfants. Si on avait mauvais esprit on pourrait aussi se dire que quelqu'un ne veut pas perdre pas la face aprs son "make our planet great again", ou bien qu'il espre encore gratter du vote vert aux europennes ? 

Au moins pendant ce temps on vite d'aborder le sujet de la dpense publique ou comment faire mieux avec ce qu'on a _avant_ de crer de nouvelles taxes. Ou encore d'expliquer par quel tour de passe passe on va financer la compensation pour la "suppression" de certaines cotisations sociales ou de la taxe d'habitation...

----------


## Ryu2000

Au niveau de llectricit Macron a fait les bons choix :
Nuclaire : le satisfecit interne du patron dEDF



> Lorientation voulue par les pouvoirs publics est aussi pour EDF  synonyme dune transition industrielle vers une production encore moins carbone , note *M. Lvy, qui reconnat la date de 2022 pour la fermeture des deux centrales  charbon dEDF, au Havre (Seine-Maritime) et  Cordemais (Loire-Atlantique),  sauf impratif li  la scurit dapprovisionnement .*
> 
> Surtout, le PDG du groupe se flicite de lorientation prise sur le nuclaire. *En repoussant  2027 les premires fermetures de racteurs, le gouvernement a choisi un scnario relativement proche de celui de lentreprise.  Lors des travaux prparatoires de la PPE, nous avions indiqu que pour mieux grer la dcroissance du parc nuclaire () nous entendions arrter progressivement certains racteurs nuclaires  partir de 2029* (). Cest le principe gnral qua retenu le gouvernement et il nous appartiendra de dfinir les sites concerns, le choix des racteurs devant tre confirm trois ans avant leur mise  larrt , dtaille Jean-Bernard Lvy, qui promet que lentreprise sera vigilante  pour bien traiter chaque situation personnelle  lors des fermetures de sites.


On ferme les centrales  charbon, on garde les centrales nuclaire, c'est nickel.




> J'imagine que le gouvernement oppose systmatiquement la grogne  l'cologie parce que le drglement climatique fait consensus


Ouais mais les gens ne sont pas si cons, tout le monde a compris que l'augmentation du prix des carburants n'allait avoir aucun impact sur l'cologie.
Le gouvernement aime bien utiliser ce type de prtexte parce qu'il pense que c'est la dfense ultime.
Mais en fait c'est de la merde.

----------


## BenoitM

> Attend qu'on commence  dmanteler Fessenheim, tu vas rire jaune (). Quelque chose me dit que si ce n'est pas encore public, quelques huiles du gouvernement commencent  avoir une ide du cot de dmantlement d'une centrale nuclaire (dure de vie : 40 ans). Et ont des sueurs froides.


En Belgique on a trouv une solution.

On prolonge leur dure de vie  60 ans  :;):

----------


## Ecthelion2

> Ca t'tonne vraiment qu'on finisse par payer tt ou tard le nuclaire  (une fraction de) son vritable prix ?
> 
> Attend qu'on commence  dmanteler Fessenheim, tu vas rire jaune (). Quelque chose me dit que si ce n'est pas encore public, quelques huiles du gouvernement commencent  avoir une ide du cot de dmantlement d'une centrale nuclaire (dure de vie : 40 ans). Et ont des sueurs froides.


Pour l'instant apparemment, ce n'est mme pas li au dmantlement de quoi que ce soit, mais  l'obligation d'EDF de revendre 25% de sa production  ses concurrents. Mais oui je sais bien que quand cela va commencer  Fessenheim, cela va tre de pire en pire.

D'ailleurs ce qui m'a fait rire dans un article :




> Pour faire face  la hausse des tarifs de l'lectricit, le gouvernement pourrait rviser la formule rglementaire applique par la Commission de rgulation de l'nergie sur les tarifs de l'lectricit, comme cela a t fait il y a quelques annes pour le livret A selon l'Opinion. Outre le timing serr pour modifier cette rgle d'ici la fin de l'anne, baisser les recettes d'EDF pourrait tre mal reu par les investisseurs d'EDF, dont l'tat est propritaire  84%. *La valeur boursire des titres EDF a en effet augment d'une dizaine de milliards d'euros en un an.* Le gouvernement va donc devoir choisir : *faire face  la colre populaire des gilets jaunes en cas de hausse de l'lectricit, ou mcontenter les investisseurs.*


On se demande bien quelle solution va choisir le gouvernement, le suspens est insoutenable...  ::aie::

----------


## virginieh

> Pour l'instant apparemment, ce n'est mme pas li au dmantlement de quoi que ce soit, mais  l'obligation d'EDF de revendre 25% de sa production  ses concurrents. Mais oui je sais bien que quand cela va commencer  Fessenheim, cela va tre de pire en pire.
> 
> D'ailleurs ce qui m'a fait rire dans un article :
> 
> 
> 
> On se demande bien quelle solution va choisir le gouvernement, le suspens est insoutenable...


Je veux bien prendre la paris moi :p

----------


## Ecthelion2

> Je veux bien prendre la paris moi :p


Ca va dpendre comment va voluer le mouvement des gilets jaunes d'ici l, et si il est encore vivant d'ici l dj.

En plus, si comme dit dans l'article que je cite, niveau calendrier, a va tre juste pour modifier la formule rglementaire, je pencherais plutt sur le "faire plaisir aux actionnaires", on subira la hausse de l'lectricit, et le gouvernement essaiera de faire passer la pilule en modifiant encore un autre truc  ct "pour compenser" aux yeux du peuple (compensation qui sautera  plus ou moins courte chelle, car ils augmenteront encore un 3me truc  ct).

Bref, a sera le mme bazar qu'aujourd'hui  coup de hausses compenses par des baisses et inversement, pour noyer le poisson et calmer les ardeurs, sauf que les hausses seront toujours plus fortes que les baisses (ou ne toucheront pas forcment les mmes personnes, pour diviser la colre).  ::aie::

----------


## Grogro

> On se demande bien quelle solution va choisir le gouvernement, le suspens est insoutenable...


Obliger EDF  vendre 25% de sa production ( prix impos ?)  ses concurrents au titre de "l'ouverture  la concurrence" j'en reste sans voix. C'est du mme tonneau que les discrtes tractation en cours pour forcer EDF  vendre certaines centrales hydrolectrique au nom de la "concurrence". Mais EDF a un trs fort poids politique et tente rellement de rsister. Ton article explique une info que j'ai vue circuler aujourd'hui. Ltat compte monter encore plus au capital d'EDF en 2019. Avec quel argent ? Mystre. Il parait donc trs probable que le gouvernement va  la fois braquer un peu plus les gillet jaunes en augmentant le prix de l'lectricit, et vincer pas mal d'actionnaires d'EDF. Voir ici la structure du capital d'EDF. Je ne sais pas ce que c'est un "actionnaire institutionnel".

----------


## MiaowZedong

> Obliger EDF  vendre 25% de sa production ( prix impos ?)  ses concurrents au titre de "l'ouverture  la concurrence" j'en reste sans voix. C'est du mme tonneau que les discrtes tractation en cours pour forcer EDF  vendre certaines centrales hydrolectrique au nom de la "concurrence". Mais EDF a un trs fort poids politique et tente rellement de rsister. Ton article explique une info que j'ai vue circuler aujourd'hui. Ltat compte monter encore plus au capital d'EDF en 2019. Avec quel argent ? Mystre. Il parait donc trs probable que le gouvernement va  la fois braquer un peu plus les gillet jaunes en augmentant le prix de l'lectricit, et vincer pas mal d'actionnaires d'EDF. Voir ici la structure du capital d'EDF. Je ne sais pas ce que c'est un "actionnaire institutionnel".


Un actionnaire bancaire ou financier (qui peut aussi tre investisseur institutionnel).

----------


## Ryu2000

Gilets jaunes  : le soutien de lopinion met Macron et Philippe sous pression



> Dun point de vue politique, les sympathisants du Rassemblement national (66 %) et ceux de La France insoumise (64 %) sont les plus fervents dfenseurs du mouvement, selon lIFOP. Les lecteurs PS et LR, eux, dcrochent aprs les heurts sur certains barrages routiers. Un tel niveau de soutien est trs rare. Au printemps, lapprobation de la grve des cheminots atteignait environ 40 % et celle du mouvement contre la rforme du droit du travail, en septembre 2017, 53 %.
> 
> Le plus inquitant pour le gouvernement est laugmentation du soutien alors quEmmanuel Macron a tent de calmer la colre, mardi. Sils sont prs des deux tiers  avoir cout son discours, une crasante majorit (78 %) na pas trouv le chef de lEtat convaincant, selon Odoxa. Une telle hausse est atypique. Elle avait dj eu lieu lors des grandes grves de 1995, et le ressenti de lopinion avait beaucoup compt dans le recul du premier ministre de lpoque, Alain Jupp.
> 
> *Cette empathie semble se diffuser dans lensemble de la population franaise.* Au point que de nombreuses personnalits ont affich leur sympathie. Patrick Sbastien a affirm sur TV5 Monde que les  gilets jaunes   taient sa France . Lhumoriste Grald Dahan a, lui, appel  les  protger des CRS  en  formant une premire ligne de personnalits , dans le cortge, samedi,  Paris.
> 
> Franck Dubosc a post une vido sur Facebook dans laquelle il dclare :  Il faut que lon soit avec vous, nous les favoriss. () Jen parle aux copains.  Lanimateur Cyril Hanouna, lui, a longuement invit des  gilets jaunes   sexprimer sur son plateau au cours de la semaine. Et Brigitte Bardot, Michel Polnareff ou encore de Pierre Perret ont galement affich leur sympathie.


Macron fdre bien le peuple contre lui, c'est cool  :8-): 
a fait toujours plaisir de voir le RN et le FI tre du mme ct  ::P: 

Les gens n'ont plus d'argent c'est normal qu'ils gueulent, quand tu subit ce qu'ont subit les Grecs c'est normal qu'il y ait un peu de rsistance.
Les gens travaillent et ne peuvent pas mettre d'argent de ct et le prtexte de l'cologie ne tient pas une seconde...

----------


## seedbarrett

C'est gentils de se dire solidaire, ce serais mieux de payer ses impots

----------


## Grogro

Sur le traitement mdiatique des gilets jaunes : https://fr.scribd.com/document/39425...RnIbqpSMOce4RA

----------


## ABCIWEB

Pour rpondre  l'injustice sociale et fiscale, le banquier mprisant joue le pourrissement.

C'est ce que disait en substance deux gilets jaunes, Ingrid Levavasseur et Hayk Shahignan, hier soir dans un dbat sur A2.

Emannuel Todd dit que les gilets jaunes lui ont redonn la fiert d'tre franais. 
L'extrme violence des mesures antisociales du gouvernement doit tre galement mise en perspective....
Et il termine  par la stratgie de pourrissement organise par le pouvoir avec la complicit bienveillante des journalistes officiels : Je mtonne de la navet des journalistes qui ne sont mme pas capables de supposer que les dgradations dans l'arc de triomphe sont le fait d'agents provocateurs.
Il est vrai que c'est une technique couramment employe et ce n'est pas l'affaire Benalla qui peut nous rassurer  priori. Alors pourquoi ne pas se poser la question que tout journaliste digne de ce nom se poserait s'il s'agissait d'un pays tranger ?

Piketty faisait remarquer que cette hausse des taxes sur les carburants correspond au mme montant que le cadeau fait aux ultras riches avec la suppression de l'impt sur la fortune. La hausse de cette taxe ne servira donc pas pour l'cologie mais sera utilise  seule fin d'augmenter les revenus des copains du banquier.

Franois Ruffin affirme par ailleurs que l'assemble nationale va se runir cet aprs midi mme (ce lundi) afin de voter le doublement du CICE, cadeau fiscal de 40 milliards fait aux entreprises et dont les plus gros bnficiaires sont les multinationales, avec au premier rang Bernard Arnaud et son yacht avec pavillon des les Camans, suivi par famille Mulliez exile en Belgique pour chapper  l'impt franais.

Et comme pour mieux narguer l'actualit, l'excuse cologique sera encore de la partie:
Dans le plan budgtaire adress a l'union europenne, Macron annonce que le relvement du CICE sera financ par une hausse des taxes cologiques. Ayons donc une pense mue pour ces quelques familles richissimes qui le seront encore plus quand nous verrons galement en 2019 s'envoler les taxes sur l'lectricit, le gaz, etc, car ce sont elles seules que nous enrichiront en raclant nos derniers fonds de tiroir mais sans financer l'cologie.

Qui est le vritable danger pour les franais et pour l'cologie elle-mme ? Qui est l'escroc ? Qui est violent autant que mprisant ? Qui cultive l'injustice et le chao social ?

----------


## mm_71

> Je mtonne de la navet des journalistes qui ne sont mme pas capables de supposer que les dgradations sur l'arc de triomphe sont le fait d'agents provocateurs.


Et pourtant on voit bien sur les vidos qui est cagoul et qui n'y est pas.



> La hausse de cette taxe ne servira donc pas pour l'cologie mais sera utilise  seule fin d'augmenter les revenus des copains du banquier.


a me rappelle la tonte faite par la vignette automobile dont les revenus devaient bnficier aux personnes ges mais qui n'en ont jamais vu un centime.



> quand nous verrons s'envoler galement en 2019 les taxes sur l'lectricit


a ne s'envolera vraiment que quand une majorit sera passe au vhicule lectrique et qu'il faudra dsosser les centrales nuclaires sinon c'est pas drle. A ce jour personne ne peut ( ou n'ose ) dire combien a va coter.

----------


## ddoumeche

> Pour rpondre  l'injustice sociale et fiscale, le banquier mprisant joue le pourrissement.
> 
> C'est ce que disait en substance deux gilets jaunes, Ingrid Levavasseur et Hayk Shahignan, hier soir dans un dbat sur A2.


Cette situation me rappelle trangement le cas grec avant qu'elle ne plonge dans la rcession, elle aussi assassine par le pouvoir socialiste. Il y a une volont dlibre d'aller au chaos, prenons acte de la chose.




> Emannuel Todd dit que les gilets jaunes lui ont redonn la fiert d'tre franais. 
> L'extrme violence des mesures antisociales du gouvernement doit tre galement mise en perspective....
> Et il termine  par la stratgie de pourrissement organise par le pouvoir avec la complicit bienveillante des journalistes officiels : Je mtonne de la navet des journalistes qui ne sont mme pas capables de supposer que les dgradations dans l'arc de triomphe sont le fait d'agents provocateurs.
> Il est vrai que c'est une technique couramment employe et ce n'est pas l'affaire Benalla qui peut nous rassurer  priori. Alors pourquoi ne pas se poser la question que tout journaliste digne de ce nom se poserait s'il s'agissait d'un pays tranger ?


Emmanuel Todd publie dans libration un article sur la crtinisation gnrale des milieux dits duqus, et leur coupure de la ralit :
https://www.liberation.fr/debats/201...box=1543825254

Les images de l'arc de triomphe vandalis montraient des individus munis de cagoules qu'on a dj aperu lors des manifestations du 1er Mai. Bizarre que ces antifas aient pu pntrer si facilement dans le monument, ne trouvez-vous pas ? tonnamment le gouvernement ne va pas les interdire, sinon on pourrait croire qu'il veut ramener le calme.

L'tat socialiste a dilapid son capital, n'a plus d'argent, souffre d'obsit morbide et plutt que de sabrer dans ses programmes et comits inefficaces, ce qui l'obligerait  travailler et redevenir intelligent, prfre augmenter les taxes. Donc il dsire ardemment que les franais lpreux, alcooliques, bref _les dplorables_, les _intouchables_ travaillent  sa place et 39h au lieu de 35h officiel dans le public (le programme de campagne de Macron, rappelons-le).

La seule solution est donc l'affrontement.




> Piketty faisait remarquer que cette hausse des taxes sur les carburants correspond au mme montant que le cadeau fait aux ultras riches avec la suppression de l'impt sur la fortune. La hausse de cette taxe ne servira donc pas pour l'cologie mais sera utilise  seule fin d'augmenter les revenus des copains du banquier.


Piketty fait partie de cette caste d'imbciles qui a largement contribu  la faillite du pays.

Le diesel augmente parce le ministre du sous dveloppement durable  dcrt que l'essence est sale et taxable, il est prvu de passer les taxes sur le gazole  0.75/l en 2021. Donc  plus de 60%, le carburant est considr comme un produit de luxe alors que c'est la base de l'activit conomique. Oui, cela compense l'ISF mais la TIPP reprsente dsormais plus de 16 milliards de rentre fiscales. Qu'il faut comparer au plan olienne de 80 milliards qui ne sert  rien.
D'ailleurs avez-vous not que les allemands et les japonais repassent au charbon ?
Cela n'a rien  voir avec la plante ni les mchantes microparticules (38000 morts dans le monde dont 48000 en France) mais  voir avec la taxe.

La seule solution est donc de bloquer les raffineries afin que les franais arrtent d'utiliser du gazole qui est si nuisible.

----------


## Invit

> il est prvu de passer le cot du gazole  75/l en 2021.


N'importe quoi, c'est en Hectolitre. Quand on met une information il faut la relayer correctement : http://www.kilometresentreprise.com/...rants-s-envole

----------


## Buffet_froid

_Les macronneries, c'est pas bientt fini ?_
Non, mais a devrait pas tarder...




> L'tat socialiste a dilapid son capital, n'a plus d'argent, souffre d'obsit morbide et plutt que de sabrer dans ses programmes et comits inefficaces, ce qui l'obligerait  travailler et redevenir intelligent, prfre augmenter les taxes.


Le problme avec les droitards du style Boris le Lay c'est qu'ils accusent l'tat soit-disant socialiste (voire carrment "marxiste") de taxer  perte pour son propre intrt, en occultant compltement les ordonnateurs et bnficiaires rels de ces taxes,  savoir la finance internationale, par la logique de la dette.
Traiter ce processus de "socialiste" prte  confusion, dlibrment ou non. D'ailleurs les gilets jaunes n'en ont plus rien  faire de qui est socialiste, conservateur, communiste, nationaliste ou centriste.
Aujourd'hui Luc Ferry vient ramener sa fraise en nous rappelant que la dette franaise vaut 100% du PIB, encore faudrait-il expliquer aux gens que c'est pas l'assurance chmage, la Scurit Sociale ni le train de vie des hauts fonctionnaires qui en sont la cause premire.

----------


## MiaowZedong

> Pour rpondre  l'injustice sociale et fiscale, le banquier mprisant joue le pourrissement.
> 
> C'est ce que disait en substance deux gilets jaunes, Ingrid Levavasseur et Hayk Shahignan, hier soir dans un dbat sur A2.


C'est une stratgie qui a fait ses preuves. Face  un gouvernement qui laisse pourrir la situation, il n'y a que deux issues, la capitulation ou la rvolution. Et les gilets jaunes sont encore loin de pouvoir organiser une rvolution, eux qui ne peuvent mme pas dployer un service d'ordre digne de ce nom.

----------


## MABROUKI

> ABCIWEB
> Emannuel Todd dit que les gilets jaunes lui ont redonn la fiert d'tre franais. 
> L'extrme violence des mesures antisociales du gouvernement doit tre galement mise en perspective....
> Et il termine par la stratgie de pourrissement organise par le pouvoir avec la complicit bienveillante des journalistes officiels : Je mtonne de la navet des journalistes qui ne sont mme pas capables de supposer que les dgradations dans l'arc de triomphe sont le fait d'agents provocateurs.


Qu'il y ait des pillards ,des voleurs et autres vandales dans une manif, c'est pas nouveau car les gens malhonntes y trouvent leur compte ,car  la nuit tous les chats sont gris...

Mais que les journaleux qui sont nuls (dire nafs c'est excuser des fautes) ramnent une manif populaire des gens pauvres et modestes  bout  une manif de pillards ,c'est le comble de l'enfumage ...
Au lieu de s'interroger sur l'obstination du gvt actuel qui confine  l'aveuglement et ne peut conduire qu' un accroissement des dsordres car le dsordre favorise d'autres dsordres !!!
Augmenter brutalement toutes sortes dimpts et taxes existants,en crer d'autres ne peut avoir d'effets conomiques qu' moyen terme ( 3 ans minimum)   sur la croissance 
Et le gvt s'il tait  entours dconomistes aviss et non de politiciens ambitieux  aurait pu viter cela ,en les talant  sur 3 ans  ,car la fiscalit ncessite un temps adaptation des contribuables car leurs revenus nvoluent pas au mme rythme ...
Par exemple supprimer le RSA au lieu de l'aligner sur le SMIC 




> ddoumeche
> Donc plus de 60% de taxes, le carburant est tax comme un produit de luxe alors que c'est la base de l'activit conomique. Oui, cela compense l'ISF mais la TIPP reprsente dsormais plus de 16 milliards de rentre fiscales. Il faut comparer cela au plan oliennes de 80 milliards qui ne sert  rien.


Taxer le gazole (& mme llectricit et gaz  sous forme de hausse de prix car l'organisme est public) c'est gripper lconomie  ...
Surtout qu'en ce moment  le ptrole voit son cours chuter brutalement (60 dollars soit le niveau de 2014) ,sans parler du gaz GN qui est brad car index sur un prix panier de divers ptroles bruts ...
Donc les carburants c'est le bl du gvt...

----------


## ddoumeche

> N'importe quoi, c'est en Hectolitre. Quand on met une information il faut la relayer correctement : http://www.kilometresentreprise.com/...rants-s-envole


Chacun aura corrig. J'ose esprer que tu ne nies pas que le gouvernement prvoit d'augmenter la fiscalit "verte" sur les carburants.




> _Les macronneries, c'est pas bientt fini ?_
> Non, mais a devrait pas tarder...
> 
> Le problme avec les droitards du style Boris le Lay c'est qu'ils accusent l'tat soit-disant socialiste (voire carrment "marxiste") de taxer  perte pour son propre intrt, en occultant compltement les ordonnateurs et bnficiaires rels de ces taxes,  savoir la finance internationale, par la logique de la dette.


La dette n'est qu'un des aspects de la mauvaise gestion du pays, pas plus catastrophique que le reste au point de l'occulter. En plus j'en parle rgulirement donc si tu m'adresses cette remarque, je la rfute compltement.

Un gouvernement qui ne cre aucune nouvelle activit conomique et gouverne par la taxe, comment cela s'appelle-t'il ? le socialisme.
Qui a dcrit son pays en disant "c'est Cuba sans le soleil" ? Le prsident d'en Marche donc en Marche est un parti socialiste, voir maoste diront certains.

Sinon prend ta carte des insoumis ou de sa filiale le RN, car ils en sont encore  l'conomie cancrise dirige par l'tat. Mais ce sont tous deux des hasbeen.




> Traiter ce processus de "socialiste" prte  confusion, dlibrment ou non. D'ailleurs les gilets jaunes n'en ont plus rien  faire de qui est socialiste, conservateur, communiste, nationaliste ou centriste.
> Aujourd'hui Luc Ferry vient ramener sa fraise en nous rappelant que la dette franaise vaut 100% du PIB, encore faudrait-il expliquer aux gens que c'est pas l'assurance chmage, la Scurit Sociale ni le train de vie des hauts fonctionnaires qui en sont la cause premire.


Une des causes premire pourtant, sans parler des retraites des fonctionnaires. 
Combien de profs, de fonctionnaires statutaires, chez les gilets jaunes ?  c'est un pur mouvement proltaire, principalement issu du priv.

----------


## Charvalos

Question :

Ces chiffres-l sont rels ?

----------


## MiaowZedong

> Combien de profs, de fonctionnaires statutaires, chez les gilets jaunes ?  c'est un pur mouvement proltaire, principalement issu du priv.


Ce n'est pas un mouvement de classe mais un mouvement gographique, on y voit se cotoyer proltaires, retraits (c'est--dire rentiers), petits-bourgeois, sans activits (c'est--dire travailleurs de reserve)...

La seule classe qui ne s'y joint pas, ce sont les grands bourgeois.

----------


## ddoumeche

> Qu'il y ait des pillards ,des voleurs et autres vandales dans une manif, c'est pas nouveau car les gens malhonntes y trouvent leur compte ,car  la nuit tous les chats sont gris...
> 
> Mais que les journaleux qui sont nuls (dire nafs c'est excuser des fautes) ramnent une manif populaire des gens pauvres et modestes  bout  une manif de pillards ,c'est le comble de l'enfumage ...


Les cons osent tout, c'est  cela qu'on les reconnait




> Au lieu de s'interroger sur l'obstination du gvt actuel qui confine  l'aveuglement et ne peut conduire qu' un accroissement des dsordres car le dsordre favorise d'autres dsordres !!!


Notre bien-aim prsident Jean Gonzague a une personnalit de Je Sais Tout qui ne souffre pas la contradiction. Cela peut peut tre utile pour servir de catalyseur voir de dtonateur et servir notre sombre dessein  ::mrgreen:: 




> Augmenter brutalement toutes sortes dimpts et taxes existants,en crer d'autres ne peut avoir d'effets conomiques qu' moyen terme ( 3 ans minimum) sur la croissance.


Au contraire cela peut avoir un effet ngatif quasiment immdiat.




> Taxer le gazole (& mme llectricit et gaz  sous forme de hausse de prix car l'organisme est public) c'est gripper lconomie  ...
> Surtout qu'en ce moment  le ptrole voit son cours chuter brutalement (60 dollars soit le niveau de 2014) ,sans parler du gaz GN qui est brad car index sur un prix panier de divers ptroles bruts ...
> Donc les carburants c'est le bl du gvt...


Le ptrole se rarfie tellement qu'il y en a trop sur le march et que les cours s'effondrent. A cot de cela le gouvernement a besoin d'une source inpuisable de Louis d'Or pour sa future autoroute France-Algrie-Bamako, ses projets pharaoniques et son pass culture pour les jeunes  500 afin qu'ils voient Spiderman et l'Arc de triomphe.




> Ce n'est pas un mouvement de classe mais un mouvement gographique, on y voit se cotoyer proltaires, retraits (c'est--dire rentiers), petits-bourgeois, sans activits (c'est--dire travailleurs de reserve)...
> 
> La seule classe qui ne s'y joint pas, ce sont les grands bourgeois.


Oui, les retraits du priv  430 de retraite par mois. 
Les syndicats et les maostes n'y sont pas

----------


## Ryu2000

> Sinon prend ta carte des insoumis ou de sa filiale le RN, car ils en sont encore  l'conomie cancrise dirige par l'tat.


Il y a plein d'alternatives plus nul que le Rassemblement National ou la France Insoumise.
Les socialistes et les rpublicains sont pire.
Aux moins RN et FI ont le mrite de ne jamais avoir eu le pouvoir et par consquent de n'tre responsable de rien.

Le PS et l'UMP sont au pouvoir depuis des dcennies (LREM c'est pareil que l'UMPS),  ce sont donc eux qui ont enchan les mauvaises dcisions.




> Combien de profs, de fonctionnaires statutaires, chez les gilets jaunes ?


Il y en a :
Armentires Un Gilet jaune et pompier dArmentires en comparution immdiate ce lundi  Paris



> Nous lavons tous remarqu depuis que cette mobilisation citoyenne a dbut il a presque un mois, les Gilets jaunes viennent de tous les horizons : chmeurs, retraits, salaris aux revenus modestes ou prcaires, tudiants Dailleurs parmi les Gilets jaunes interpells samedi 24 novembre *sur le parking dAuchan Englos figuraient des fonctionnaires, un maon ou encore une assistante  domicile*. Ces habitants de la mtropole lilloise avaient alors pass la nuit au commissariat de Lille et t librs le dimanche midi avec un simple rappel  la loi.


 Gilets jaunes   Lille :  Ils veulent nous laminer, mais aujourdhui, toute notre colre ressort 



> *Colette Leduc, 68 ans, est, elle, venue dOrchies, dans le Nord. Fonctionnaire  la retraite, elle en a  assez dtre ponctionne .* Les 70 euros de CSG en moins tous les mois,  ras le bol  :  Moi, je veux quils remettent lISF ! a calmerait dj bien les gilets jaunes.  Derrire elle, Martine Riviere, 66 ans, confirme que la colre des retraits ne faiblit pas. Ses revendications, elle les a crites dans le dos de son gilet jaune.  Monsieur Macron, il est temps de regarder la pauvret dans les yeux rapidement !  Martine a travaill quarante-deux ans et a fini cadre, mais veuve, elle narrive pas  vivre  correctement .  On stagne  un certain niveau de vie, explique-t-elle, et je ne peux pas le concevoir.


Gilets jaunes  Vannes.  17 h, un groupe manifeste dans la galerie Leclerc



> Depuis 8 h, ce samedi 1er dcembre 2018, des actions sont menes dans le dpartement. A Vannes,  17 h, une trentaine de Gilets jaunes manifeste  l'intrieur de la galerie Leclerc. Au giratoire des Trois-Rois,  Saint-Av, une soixantaine de manifestants est positionne. *A Arzal, un groupe de retraits, ouvriers, fonctionnaires, entreprises de travaux publics et artisans sest constitu.*


Au cur de la manif des gilets jaunes  Paris



> A 37 ans, il est fonctionnaire hospitalier et propritaire de son studio. "Il n'y a pas de mot pour dire  quel point on est tax. On se lve le matin pour le gouvernement. On en a marre. Faut que a s'arrte".


*Il n'y a aucun syndicat ni parti politique derrire les Gilets Jaunes.* (ils essaient tous de faire de la rcupration mais a ne fonctionne pas)
C'est juste un ras-le-bol gnral des franais qui en ont marre d'tre tax.
Les gens de tout horizons se rejoignent pour gueuler contre le gouvernement et c'est beau  ::heart::  ::france::  :+1:  ::king::  ::yaisse2:: 
Il y a de lextrme gauche, il y a de la gauche, il y a du centre, il y a de la droite, il y en a qui en ont rien  foutre de la politique, il y a tout le peuple !

L a va peut-tre se calmer, mais dans un futur pas si lointain a va reprendre et a pourrait finir en rvolution !
C'est vraiment gnial de voir un mouvement spontan comme a !
Les Franais sont d'accord sur le fait qu'ils sont trop tax.

Et c'est parti de 2, 3 random sur Facebook.
C'est assez impressionnant le pouvoir des rseaux sociaux parfois, c'est pour a que les gouvernements cherchent  les contrler.

----------


## MiaowZedong

> Oui, les retraits du priv  430 de retraite par mois. 
> Les syndicats et les maostes n'y sont pas


Je pense que c'est plutot les retraits concerns par la hausse de la CSG, soit les 60% de retraits les plus riches. Ceux  430/mois, donc qui touchent le minimum vieillesse, ne sont pas concerns...du moins par la CSG.

----------


## fredoche

> Question :
> 
> Ces chiffres-l sont rels ?


oui

----------


## Charvalos

Ah ouais, quand mme.

Donc, en France, c'est les entreprises qui couvrent les assurances-maladies en devant mettre 13% du salaire brut d'un employ, par exemple ?

----------


## Grogro

> Franois Ruffin affirme par ailleurs que l'assemble nationale va se runir cet aprs midi mme (ce lundi) afin de voter le doublement du CICE, cadeau fiscal de 40 milliards fait aux entreprises et dont les plus gros bnficiaires sont les multinationales, avec au premier rang Bernard Arnaud et son yacht avec pavillon des les Camans, suivi par famille Mulliez exile en Belgique pour chapper  l'impt franais.


Ton post est trs juste, hormis ce passage. Non le CICE ne sera pas doubl, le CICE va disparaitre en 2019. Mais en 2019, on devra dbourser le cot du CICE 2018 tout en finanant la baisse globale de cotisations (a priori sur tous les salaires, sauf si j'ai rat un train et que le gvt renouvelle la mme connerie que depuis 25 ans).

A lire sur le CICE : https://www.latribune.fr/economie/fr...ne-796787.html

----------


## ABCIWEB

> Ah ouais, quand mme.
> 
> Donc, en France, c'est les entreprises qui couvrent les assurances-maladies en devant mettre 13% du salaire brut d'un employ, par exemple ?


Tu veux dire quoi ? Que les bnfices des entreprises doivent tre prioritaires par rapport  la sant de ses salaris ?

Ta question rsume bien la tentative des bobos hors sol du pouvoir qui tentent actuellement de ramener le problme de l'injustice sociale  celui de la protection sociale.

Ce foutage de gueule est d'autant plus insupportable quand on sait que la hausse des taxes ne sert qu' financer les cadeaux faits aux ultras riches, et n'est aucunement destine ni  la protection sociale, ni  l'cologie.

C'est exactement cela le mouvement des gilets jaunes, c'est le ras le bol d'tre pris pour des cons. Ce n'est pas nouveau et cela fait quelques annes que je dis qu'internet changera la donne car de plus en plus de personnes peuvent avoir accs  des documentaires, des infos qui leur montre  quel point c'est bien pire que ce qu'ils imaginaient.

Nous y sommes. Et je doute que ta tentative de diversion soit de nature  calmer les esprits  car c'est exactement ce type de provocation grossire qui donne la lgitimit et l'envie de se rvolter.

Les gilets jaunes ont toute lgitimit de se rvolter, et si le soutient de la population est si grand, c'est qu'une grande majorit des classes moyennes sait trs bien qu'ils seront les prcaires et les gilets jaunes de demain, quand ils ne le sont pas dj aujourd'hui.

----------


## ABCIWEB

> Ton post est trs juste, hormis ce passage. Non le CICE ne sera pas doubl, le CICE va disparaitre en 2019. Mais en 2019, on devra dbourser le cot du CICE 2018 tout en finanant la baisse globale de cotisations (a priori sur tous les salaires, sauf si j'ai rat un train et que le gvt renouvelle la mme connerie que depuis 25 ans).
> 
> A lire sur le CICE : https://www.latribune.fr/economie/fr...ne-796787.html


J'ai recopi les propos de Ruffin.  Le CICE n'est pas rellement supprim, il est remplac par une baisse des charges, mais c'est le mme principe aussi ingalitaire qu'inefficace et le cot final sera financ par une hausse des taxes cologiques.
Cela m'tonnerait fort que Ruffin parle d'un plan budgtaire envoy  l'union europenne sans que ce document n'ait jamais exist.
Aprs effectivement cela ne s'appellera plus le CICE mais le principe est le mme.

----------


## Charvalos

> Tu veux dire quoi ? Que les bnfices des entreprises doivent tre prioritaires par rapport  la sant de ses salaris ?


Quand t'as quasiment 30% du salaire brut d'un seul employ qui passe dans les prestations sociales, comment tu veux qu'une entreprise puisse fonctionner correctement ? Ou plutt, comment veux-tu qu'elle propose des salaires net dcents en sachant que l'employ devra quasiment lui rapporter le double ?  moins d'avoir une sant financire extrmement solide, c'est du suicide.

A un moment donn, une entreprise a besoin de faire du bnfice pour qu'elle puisse investir. Si tout l'argent qu'elle gagne part dans les prestations sociales et dans les impts, elle ne pourra pas se moderniser, investir, etc. Et invitablement, elle va faire des conomies l o elle sait qu'elle peut en faire (salaire, notamment) jusqu'au moment o elle ne pourra plus car elle n'aura tout simplement plus d'argent.

Et je ne compte pas la partie licenciement et autres imprvues.

Aprs, oui, je pense que le Franais est surtax  mort mais je pense galement que c'est un tout qui ne fonctionne pas (ou plus) et que ce n'est pas Macron qui en est le seul et unique responsable mais tout ceux qui tait l avant lui galement et que c'est le rsultat d'une boucle infernal qui tourne depuis des annes et qui a amen votre pays l o il en est aujourd'hui.

----------


## fredoche

Oui c'est malheureux  dire mais oui
entre ce que tu touches en net et ce que paie l'employeur, c'est quasiment du simple au double

Il y aurait des moyens trs simples d'allger cela mais surtout personne ne veut y toucher parce que c'est des tas d'organismes (paritaires), de caisses, d'assurances et donc pour chaque un pr carr, des intrts, des postes, des financements, des salaires, des gens  placer, des sous  dtourner... 

La sclrose d'un systme en quelque sorte,  l'image de la sclrose du pays

Aprs tu vois on pourrait avoir les mmes salaires qu'en Suisse en ralit, ou aux tats-unis. Parce que en principe la diffrence brut/net est bien moindre

----------


## ABCIWEB

> Quand t'as quasiment 30% du salaire brut d'un seul employ qui passe dans les prestations sociales, comment tu veux qu'une entreprise puisse fonctionner correctement ? Ou plutt, comment veux-tu qu'elle propose des salaires net dcents en sachant que l'employ devra quasiment lui rapporter le double ? ...


Personne ne serait contre le fait de baisser les charges sur les artisans, pmi/pme. Le problme est que ce gouvernement ne favorise principalement que les ultras riches au dtriment de tous les autres. Et fait payer in fine aux plus prcaires, aux salaris et aux petites entreprises, les taxes que devraient payer les grandes fortunes, les multinationales et les banques.

Grogro a laiss un lien sur le CICE dans son prcdent message. L'article est alarmiste sur son efficacit et pourtant Gataz se promenait avec son pin's 1 million d'emplois qui cote quand mme 20 milliards par an aux finances publiques. Cher le pin's car la cration d'emplois n'a pas suivie. Comme quoi la relation entre la baisse des charges et l'emploi n'est pas aussi simpliste que tu semble le croire. 

Le problme des charges sur les entreprises est de mme nature que les taxes qui psent sur les particuliers, elles sont trs injustement rparties et Macron ne fait qu'empirer la situation.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Aprs, oui, je pense que le Franais est surtax  mort mais je pense galement que c'est un tout qui ne fonctionne pas (ou plus) et que ce n'est pas Macron qui en est le seul et unique responsable mais tout ceux qui tait l avant lui galement et que c'est le rsultat d'une boucle infernal qui tourne depuis des annes et qui a amen votre pays l o il en est aujourd'hui.


Voil, donc l'UMP, le PS, LREM sont nul  chier et ils sont responsable de la situation catastrophique dans laquelle la France se trouve.
Il faut un changement radical et arrter de voter pour ces partis.
Ce sont eux les coupables, ce sont eux qu'il faut dgager.

Bon sinon j'ai regard une petite vido dextrme gauche sympa hier soir :


Le jour des rsultats du premier tour, les gars taient dj en train de dire que Macron tait un excellent ennemi social, car tout le monde le dtestait dj (lextrme gauche, la gauche, la droite).

Ils ressortent un truc du 04 Mai 2017 :
Franois Ruffin :  Lettre ouverte  un futur prsident dj ha 

J'aime bien cette histoire de Gilets Jaunes, la lutte des classes runit tout le monde  :8-):  ::heart:: 
Voir des gens de tous les cts se runir c'est beau  :;): 

J'avais dis que Macron tait un grand fdrateur, il ligue tout le monde contre lui  ::P: 




> Personne ne serait contre le fait de baisser les charges sur les artisans, pmi/pme.


Il faudrait aider les petites entreprises et faire payer les grosses.
Malheureusement c'est l'inverse qu'il ce passe.  ::calim2::

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Ah ouais, quand mme.
> 
> Donc, en France, c'est les entreprises qui couvrent les assurances-maladies en devant mettre 13% du salaire brut d'un employ, par exemple ?


En fait, ce ne sont pas les entreprises qui paient ces charges, mais les salaris. Car, en comparant les salaires rels (net + charges salariales + charges patronales)  ceux d'autres pays (USA, RU, Suisse, ...) le cout des salaires franais n'est pas si exorbitant que le patronat voudrait nous le faire croire.

Le problme c'est que nous payons de plus en plus chers des services de moins en moins efficaces ! Au bout d'un moment, a finit par ce voir. ::aie::

----------


## el_slapper

Oui, enfin, il faut comparer ce qui est comparable. Quand il a dmnag de Lausanne  Montpellier, mon chef a perdu 40% en salaire. Rsultat, alors qu'il perdait de l'argent chaque mois en Suisse, il en a met assez de cot en France pour financer le projet agricole de son pouse.

Est-ce que notre systme est si pourri que a??? Je ne le crois pas. Toutes ces charges sociales ne sont gure que du revenu retard. Pour quand on sera vieux, malade, ou au chmage. Aprs, on doit pouvoir amliorer l'efficacit du truc, mais il n'est pas si mauvais que a, de base.

----------


## MABROUKI

> ABCIWEB
> Tu veux dire quoi ? Que les bnfices des entreprises doivent tre prioritaires par rapport  la sant de ses salaris ?


Le mcanisme de financement  des prestations sociales est simple ,il y a 3 parts : la Premire est prleve sur le Salarie,la Deuxime sur l'Entreprise et la Troisime  par ltat...
Ce mcanisme cache des piges ou des chausses-trappes ..
La part de l'Entreprise est en ralit fourni par le Salarie car sans le Salarie l'entreprise  disparat.
La part de l'Etat est fourni par l Impt? lequel impt  est pay en majeure partie par les salaris (le fait que ce ne n'apparaisse pas sur la fiche de paie du salarie X ne change rien  l'affaire)...

Car en Economie qui est un cycle ferme (certains diront un cercle vertueux qui devient des fois vicieux),la valeur ou revenu  doit tre cre quelque part !

----------


## pmithrandir

De mon point de vue, plus que les taxes, c'est bien les modles conomiques qui se cr en ce moment qui plombe les revenus du mnages.
Je ne sais pas si vous avez remarqu, mais tout s'achte aujourd'hui  crdit. 
Et pire, maintenant, on loue de plus en plus, ce qui coute encore plus cher au final.(a chacun comme  la communaut).

Quelques exemples de choses de consommations courante... qui ne l'taient aps il y a 5 ans : 
 - on loue sa voiture, parce que ca permet de rouler en voiture neuve pour peu d'argent. La ou on achetait une voiture avant, et ou en cas de coup dur on la gardait un peu plus que prvu... maintenant on paye contre vents et mares. J'avais fait le calcul avant d'acheter ma voiture en juin, et j'avais un surcout de 40% avec la location sur 4 ans.
 - On achte des smartphone de plus en plus couteux, a crdit ou dans les forfaits.  Bien sur, toute la famille a son smartphone. A 300 euros en moyenne par smartphone de surcout pour une famille de 4, ca fait 1200 sur 2 ans, soit 50 euros par mois hors forfait.
 - On s'abonne a netflix, mais aussi a de plus en plus de bouquet de TV. 
 - On paye tout en 4 fois sans frais, ce qui cache les dpenses et empche de se freiner naturellement.
 - Mme les pleins de courses peuvent s'acheter  crdit, pour lisser les ventes de fin de mois.... sauf que du coup, on peut tre sur que les familles vont dpenser plus en tout.
 - Les jeux veulent vous abonner, comme tous les services(office 365, ...)

Alors oui, c'est 10 ou 20 euros par ci, 50 euros par la, mais a la fin, ca fait 150-200 euros qui partent dans de la consommation dsire et qui n'tait pas ncessaire il y a 5-10 ans. 
Une grosse rflexion sur nos envies et nos besoins ainsi que leur source serait bien plus efficace. Se poser la question de certaines pratiques commerciales.

Au final, c'est a le vrai problmes. Que le litre de 95 soit  1.35 ou 1.45, ca fait des pleins a respectivement 67.50 ou 72.50... 5 euros de diffrences... soit 15 euros pour une famille mettant 3 pleins dans le mois. C'est rien en rapport du reste. Mais comme c'est une dpense qu'on maitrise, on se retrouve a faire dnormes efforts, pour un rsultat petit.

----------


## Grogro

> J'ai recopi les propos de Ruffin.  Le CICE n'est pas rellement supprim, il est remplac par une baisse des charges, mais c'est le mme principe aussi ingalitaire qu'inefficace et le cot final sera financ par une hausse des taxes cologiques.
> Cela m'tonnerait fort que Ruffin parle d'un plan budgtaire envoy  l'union europenne sans que ce document n'ait jamais exist.
> Aprs effectivement cela ne s'appellera plus le CICE mais le principe est le mme.


Sauf si le gouvernement change de plan en cours de route, ou a dj chang de plan et que j'ai rat l'info, a priori non. Le cot global est le mme. Les 19 milliards du CICE sont dj financs depuis 2014, et ils n'ont pas t financs par la fiscalit verte mais par une partie du choc fiscal qui avait t impos par la France sous Hollande. Le CICE n'a rien  voir avec une baisse de cotisations (tu vois, je suis mnage ta susceptibilit de gentil socialiste, je n'appelle pas un chat un chat), c'tait un crdit d'impts. Ltat redonne aux entreprise  l'anne N+1 une partie de ce qu'il a prlev  l'anne N. Donc c'est 19 milliards de prlvement fiscaux en 2018 qui deviendront 19 milliards de dpenses publiques en 2019. Ruffin est dj devenu un politicien qui communique comme un politicien, le soit-disant doublement du cot, c'est simplement 19 milliards du cot de 2018 (budgt pour 2019) + les 19 milliards de baisses de cotisations pour 2019. Ce qui aboutit ... 2,8% de dficit public prvu en 2019, c'est  dire pile poil ce que l'Italie a annonc au Politburo. 
Donc le principe en 2019 n'est pas du tout le mme. Le CICE tait une usine  gaz qui a servi  restaurer les marges des entreprises qui en ont bnfici (c'est  dire celles qui avaient les moyens de dposer un dossier), et un impact minime voire carrment marginal sur l'emploi. La baisse de cotisations est prvue pour 2019 pour TOUTES les entreprises et tous les salaires, ce qui a un impact direct et rel sur le cot du travail global, coupl  un abaissement progressif de l'IS dont on ignore comment, lui, il sera rellement financ. A iso conjecture, a marche rellement sur l'emploi c'est une certitude. Mais il est  peu prs certain que la conjecture va partir en couille courant 2019. Je m'attends plutt  ce que le chmage se maintienne aux alentours de 9%.

Sauf si le gouvernement a chang d'avis et est tent de cibler encore une fois les bas salaires, ce qui a pour seul impact de tirer tous les salaires et les qualification vers le bas. L, on sait que l'impact sur l'emploi est limit, et qu'il y a trop d'effets de bords pour que cela en vaille le coup. 

Il apparait en revanche on ne peut plus probable que la fiscalit indirecte ait financ la rduction de l'ISF  la rente immobilire (cot annonc 5 milliards, sachant que l'IFE a rapport BIEN plus que prvu, genre pas loin de 50% plus). En partie la fiscalit "verte", mais aussi le racket des automobilistes par la rduction de vitesse sur les routes  80 km/h, la hausse du tabac, etc. 
Rformer l'ISF c'tait contra-cyclique, c'tait pas  faire en 2017, surtout pas quand on baisse les APL en mme temps, mais c'tait  faire aprs une vritable remise  plat de TOUTE la fiscalit aboutissant  un nouveau pacte social, et dgommant au passage la plupart des niches fiscales qui permettent au 1% d'chapper  l'impt. Mais c'est une rforme qui a rellement permis  la France de devenir attractive  l'tranger. Le PFU aurait certainement suffit pour cela ceci-dit.  

Au fait, le chmage a stagn en 2018 aprs une relle reprise en 2017, et pas que conjoncturelle, puisque la conjoncture tait tout aussi bonne en 2015, 2016 et en 2018, mais dites-vous que le priv a du compenser les emplois aids dtruits par Macron (pour moi, c'est la plus grosse connerie qu'il a faite). C'est  dire 340000 emplois aids en moins.

----------


## Ryu2000

> De mon point de vue, plus que les taxes, c'est bien les modles conomiques qui se cr en ce moment qui plombe les revenus du mnages.


Pour moi ces modles conomiques sont la rponse aux taxes et  l'austrit qui est impos au peuple.
Il est de plus en plus difficile pour les gens d'avoir de l'argent de ct  la fin du mois.
C'est pour a que les industries leur proposer de louer / payer en plusieurs fois / payer en dcal.




> - on loue sa voiture, parce que ca permet de rouler en voiture neuve pour peu d'argent.


Je ne suis pas fan du concept, je prfre m'acheter une voiture d'occasion, mme si a va coter un peu en maintenance. (louer c'est toujours plus cher  la fin)
Mais il faut reconnatre que la location peut-tre une solution cologique.
J'imagine que les Freebox doivent tre un minimum recycl quand elles reviennent.
Aujourd'hui dans les cahiers des charges ont prcise bien aux ingnieurs de viser une esprance de vie relativement faible (obsolescence programm).
Si il commence  y avoir un service "louer votre lave linge / lave vaisselle / four / rfrigrateur / etc" tout sera plus solide, pour que les gens les gardent le plus longtemps possible et viter la maintenance. (on aura de la qualit industrielle  la maison)
Normalement les politiques devraient s'orienter vers la dcroissance, car on consomme trop de ressources, on est trop nombreux, on pollue trop.
Donc il faut arrter avec la logique de consommation capitaliste "j'achte des merdes qui ne me servent  rien en boucle".




> - On achte des smartphone de plus en plus couteux, a crdit ou dans les forfaits.


Ya des gens qui gardent leur smartphone a moins de 200 pendant 4, 5 ans.
Mais bon on peut le casser, le perdre, se le faire voler.
Donc ouais les smartphones a peut coter cher...




> - On s'abonne a netflix, mais aussi a de plus en plus de bouquet de TV.


Les nouvelles gnrations s'loignent de la TV. 
Ils seront peu nombreux  payer un bouquet.
Aprs a dpend de l'avenir de YouTube... Avec les projet de lois bizarres de l'UE...




> - On paye tout en 4 fois sans frais, ce qui cache les dpenses et empche de se freiner naturellement.
>  - Mme les pleins de courses peuvent s'acheter  crdit, pour lisser les ventes de fin de mois.... sauf que du coup, on peut tre sur que les familles vont dpenser plus en tout.


a c'est affreux, a concerne des familles pauvres qui ne peuvent pas faire de course en fin de mois, c'est vraiment tragique.  ::pleure:: 
Je trouve a trop triste, s'endetter pour faire ses courses, c'est violent.

====
L on est dans une politique d'austrit, l'tat cherche  faire des conomies partout.
Tout vient de la dette, la dette vient du monde de la finance.
 cause d'une mauvaise gestion le peuple paie pour l'erreur des financiers.
Les tats donnent des milliards pour sauver les banques, et les banques redistribuent cet argent en bonus au responsable de la faillite de la banque...

----------


## MiaowZedong

Les gentils policiers donnent une si bonne image de votre....euh, notre, maintenant....beau pays: https://gfycat.com/elaborateimperfec...groundsquirrel

Et aprs on s'tonne qu'il y a des violences anti-flic  ::roll::

----------


## fredoche

> De mon point de vue, plus que les taxes, c'est bien les modles conomiques qui se cr en ce moment qui plombe les revenus du mnages.
> Je ne sais pas si vous avez remarqu, mais tout s'achte aujourd'hui  crdit. 
> Et pire, maintenant, on loue de plus en plus, ce qui coute encore plus cher au final.(a chacun comme  la communaut).
> 
> Quelques exemples de choses de consommations courante... qui ne l'taient aps il y a 5 ans : 
>  - on loue sa voiture, parce que ca permet de rouler en voiture neuve pour peu d'argent. La ou on achetait une voiture avant, et ou en cas de coup dur on la gardait un peu plus que prvu... maintenant on paye contre vents et mares. J'avais fait le calcul avant d'acheter ma voiture en juin, et j'avais un surcout de 40% avec la location sur 4 ans.
>  - On achte des smartphone de plus en plus couteux, a crdit ou dans les forfaits.  Bien sur, toute la famille a son smartphone. A 300 euros en moyenne par smartphone de surcout pour une famille de 4, ca fait 1200 sur 2 ans, soit 50 euros par mois hors forfait.
>  - On s'abonne a netflix, mais aussi a de plus en plus de bouquet de TV. 
>  - On paye tout en 4 fois sans frais, ce qui cache les dpenses et empche de se freiner naturellement.
> ...


Il me semble que tu fais des gnralits tout  fait injustifies. Et que tu en tires des conclusions qui le sont tout autant "le vrai problme"
Par ailleurs ce discours, ton discours m'en rappelle d'autres, mme si je en saurais pas dire s'il a des sources politiques ou non. Genre regardez comme vous tes nul les gens, vous ne voyez donc pas ce que vous dpensez ? Et on met tout le monde dans le mme panier par la mme occasion

Et je crois que tu limites le mouvement des gilets jaunes  une histoire de carburant, ce qui serait rationnel, mais ce n'est pas le cas. C'est plutt l'vnement dclencheur, la goutte d'eau...

----------


## fredoche

> Les gentils policiers donnent une si bonne image de votre....euh, notre, maintenant....beau pays: https://gfycat.com/elaborateimperfec...groundsquirrel
> 
> Et aprs on s'tonne qu'il y a des violences anti-flic


Honteux, dgoutant, des mthodes de racaille, passage  tabac sous uniforme,  plus de 8 personnes  ::calim2:: 
Et il y a 6 mois on avait un collaborateur direct du prsident dans le mme genre d'action, et on criait au complot politique.

Les mmes images provoquaient des meutes raciales aux USA,  Los Angeles il y a des annes en arrire.

Les flics ont depuis longtemps perdu le contact avec la population, c'en est gravissime. A Chalon, dans les rues pitonnes, c'est les seuls  passer en bagnole, jamais  pied. Mme avec une pleine foule, mme en plein festival avec les rues noires de monde, il faut que les spectacles s'arrtent, que les gens s'cartent.

Quand je vais en Belgique,  Lige, tu vois des policiers partout  pied en centre-ville, ils sont accessibles, ils restent humains.
Va parler  un flic en France, il faut que le vhicule soit arrt, il faut qu'il baisse sa vitre. Tout de suite il a l'impression que tu l'interpelles, que tu l'agresses

----------


## fredoche

Pour les charges salariales et patronales une mesure simplissime et immdiate, des conomies  grande chelle :
un seul organisme collecteur, une seule ligne de charges pour l'employ, une seule ligne de charges pour l'employeur, un seul taux pour tous les salaris (public ou priv).

Et ensuite une rpartition  partir de cet organisme dans les diffrents comptes et les diffrentes caisses si besoin, mais aussi rformes et rductions de ces plthores de caisses qui sont des planques  pistonns et pantouflage.

Des milliards d'conomie, tant en charges et cot de prlvement qu'en comptabilit induite, en contrle des ventuelles magouilles et dtournement de fond, en suivi des impays et recouvrement, un seul interlocuteur car un seul organisme, un vrai pouvoir car agissant pour le bien de tous...

Du bon sens quoi, basique en plus, juste facile  l're de l'informatique et de l'internet .

Bizarrement jamais vu apparaitre dans aucun programme politique, a doit tre trop "_bien commun_" pour plaire a  ::?:

----------


## fredoche

> Oui, enfin, il faut comparer ce qui est comparable. Quand il a dmnag de Lausanne  Montpellier, mon chef a perdu 40% en salaire. Rsultat, alors qu'il perdait de l'argent chaque mois en Suisse, il en a met assez de cot en France pour financer le projet agricole de son pouse.
> 
> Est-ce que notre systme est si pourri que a??? Je ne le crois pas. Toutes ces charges sociales ne sont gure que du revenu retard. Pour quand on sera vieux, malade, ou au chmage. Aprs, on doit pouvoir amliorer l'efficacit du truc, mais il n'est pas si mauvais que a, de base.


Je suis assez d'accord, et surtout sur amliorer l'efficacit du truc.

Par contre ne perds pas de vue que tu compares des notions de cot de la vie, ce qui ne permet pas de comparer des notions de niveau de vie. Et que tu prends un exemple qui n'a pas vertu  devenir une rgle, d'autant qu'on ne sait pas quel fut son poste, quelles sont ses nouvelles conditions  ton chef, et ainsi de suite...
Et que tu prends l'exemple d'une CSP relativement privilgie et protge, celui de notre milieu informatique.

Juste si on compare un chiffre basique, sans chercher bien loin, le taux de pauvret est de 14 % en France contre 7% en Suisse. Du simple au double, a parle quand mme.

tu jetteras un il  a : https://www.swissinfo.ch/fre/economi...temps/44037866

----------


## Ryu2000

> Les gentils policiers donnent une si bonne image


Ce n'est pas reprsentatif de tous les policiers. (et de toute faon a vient des ordres)
Ce serait comme pensez aux casseurs quand on parle des gilets jaunes. (99% des gilets jaunes ne sont pas casseur)

L par exemple on voit quel genre d'ordres on reu les policiers :
Des policiers-casseurs ont-ils infiltr la manifestation des Gilets jaunes pour la discrditer ?

On peut regarder l'autre aspect, quand les policiers enlvent leur casque et soutiennent les manifestants :
https://www.facebook.com/karine.doua...1013930019194/
Des "policiers en colre" appellent leurs collgues  enfiler un gilet jaune

===
C'est plus intressant de se concentrer sur les moments o les manifestants chantaient "les policiers avec nous !" et que les policiers ont enlev leur casque et soutenu le mouvement, alors qu'ils prennent des risques de faire a (non respect de la hirarchie).

Les policiers c'est aussi des franais qui souffrent, ils ont un boulot pas facile, des ordres de merde, mais bon il faut bien rembourser le prt de la maison et payer les tudes des gosses.
Dans la socit d'aujourd'hui c'est un privilge d'avoir un job, on ne peut pas se permettre de l'abandonner.

Ils sont crev les types, a explique pourquoi a drape un peu parfois :
Toulouse : un syndicat alerte sur la fatigue des policiers engendre par le mouvement des gilets jaunes



> Le syndicat Unit SGP Police d'Occitanie tire mercredi la sonnette dalarme sur les "risques psycho-socio" menaant les policiers "qui nen peuvent plus, alors quon leur demande toujours plus de ractivit, de vigilance, de prsence prouvante et de sacrifice familial alors que la fatigue tant physique que psychologique devient insupportable".


Pour qu'il y ait une rvolution il faut que les forces de l'ordre passent du ct du peuple.
Les policiers ne sont pas nos ennemis, ils ont juste un boulot difficile.

En France c'est n'importe quoi, on flicite les policiers quand ils se laissent taper dessus sans rpondre :
Le policier hros de la voiture incendie  Paris dcor par Cazeneuve



> Le policier, dont la voiture a t incendie par des casseurs mercredi, a t dcor ce samedi par le ministre de l'Intrieur Bernard Cazeneuve. L'homme et sa collgue prsente dans la voiture au moment du dpart de feu ont reu la mdaille d'or de la scurit intrieure. Franois Hollande a particip  cette crmonie pendant laquelle cinq policiers ou gendarmes ont t dcors.


Des antifas ont mis une voiture contenant des policiers en feu et les policiers n'ont rien fait aux antifas...

----------


## Grogro

> Je suis assez d'accord, et surtout sur amliorer l'efficacit du truc.
> 
> Par contre ne perds pas de vue que tu compares des notions de cot de la vie, ce qui ne permet pas de comparer des notions de niveau de vie. Et que tu prends un exemple qui n'a pas vertu  devenir une rgle, d'autant qu'on ne sait pas quel fut son poste, quelles sont ses nouvelles conditions  ton chef, et ainsi de suite...
> Et que tu prends l'exemple d'une CSP relativement privilgie et protge, celui de notre milieu informatique.
> 
> Juste si on compare un chiffre basique, sans chercher bien loin, le taux de pauvret est de 14 % en France contre 7% en Suisse. Du simple au double, a parle quand mme.
> 
> tu jetteras un il  a : https://www.swissinfo.ch/fre/economi...temps/44037866


J'ajoute que quand on imagine l'enfer libral en France, on pense aux USA et au Royaume-Uni, qui sont pourtant tout sauf des pays libraux. Les pays rellement libraux comme la Suisse, l'Australie ou la Nouvelle-Zlande, on peut penser au Pays-Bas galement, sont tout sauf des enfers sociaux. Nous, on vit dans une conomie socialiste, une des dernires, et qui ne fonctionne pas si mal que a. Le socialisme  la franaise a fonctionne moins bien que la Suisse ou le Danemark, mais a tient encore  peu prs la route malgr l'euro et le march unique. La France est loin d'tre l'enfer social que les gauchistes se complaisent  dcrire.

Autrement je sais qu'il y a un sujet sur la fiscalit verte, mais j'ai rat le train et je n'ai pas le temps d'en parcourir les 7 pages et quelques. Donc je vous laisse cette analyse trs pertinente de la stratgie bas carbone franaise et de son chec relatif : http://huet.blog.lemonde.fr/2018/12/...one-francaise/

----------


## MiaowZedong

> Honteux, dgoutant, des mthodes de racaille, passage  tabac sous uniforme,  plus de 8 personnes 
> Et il y a 6 mois on avait un collaborateur direct du prsident dans le mme genre d'action, et on criait au complot politique.
> 
> Les mmes images provoquaient des meutes raciales aux USA,  Los Angeles il y a des annes en arrire.
> 
> Les flics ont depuis longtemps perdu le contact avec la population, c'en est gravissime. A Chalon, dans les rues pitonnes, c'est les seuls  passer en bagnole, jamais  pied. Mme avec une pleine foule, mme en plein festival avec les rues noires de monde, il faut que les spectacles s'arrtent, que les gens s'cartent.
> 
> Quand je vais en Belgique,  Lige, tu vois des policiers partout  pied en centre-ville, ils sont accessibles, ils restent humains.
> Va parler  un flic en France, il faut que le vhicule soit arrt, il faut qu'il baisse sa vitre. Tout de suite il a l'impression que tu l'interpelles, que tu l'agresses


Il faut nuancer, a dpend beaucoup des units qui ont chacune leur culture propre. Les CRS ou les Gendarmes Mobiles ne servent qu' matraquer, dj il faut prendre en compte le type de profil qui veut rejoindre ce genre d'unit...

Mais c'est vrai qu'en France,  part le gouvernement Jospin qui voulait relancer la police de proximit, les gouvernements successifs des 30-40 dernires annes ont fait le choix de remplacer une  une les unites de police de "contact" par des units "muscles" (vocabulaire employ par Hortefeux en 2010 pour justifier le remplacement des Units Territoriales de Quartier par les BST, je n'invente ni n'interprte rien) avec des consquences dstatreuses pour le rapport  la population, dj difficile avant.

Cela dit, la police n'est pas forcment mieux ailleurs. Je crois qu'en Belgique comme dans mon pays, il y a une police monte pour mieux mater le peuple s'il ose manifester. Heureusement, je n'ai jamais vu de flic  cheval en France.

Un gros problme dans les polices de tous les pays est l'impunit. Dans ma jeunesse, la _Metropolitan Police_ terrorisait mon _estate_ (cit), parce que dans une meute une fois un policier tait mort. Trois groupes de personnes diffrents ont t envoyes en prison pour ce meurtre,  chaque fois il a fini par tre revl qu'ils taient innocents et que la police avait fabriqu de toutes pices les "preuves" et obtenu les "confessions" par la torture. Hors, malgr la reconnaissance en tribunal que la police avait commis parjure, faux et usage de faux, et torture, aucun policier n'a jamais t inculp pour cela, ni mme sanctionn professionellement. Et les victimes ont juste t relaches, sans compensation aucune pour les tortures et privations de libert.

Comment veux-tu que la police soit correcte, que ce soit dans mon pays, en Belgique, ou en France, quand elle est autant au-dessus de la loi? Et comment veux-tu ne pas har la police quand elle se comporte ainsi sans consquences? La violence antiflics, c'est les citoyens qui se font justice eux-mme parce que l'tat ne les protge pas.

----------


## pmithrandir

> Pour moi ces modles conomiques sont la rponse aux taxes et  l'austrit qui est impos au peuple.
> Il est de plus en plus difficile pour les gens d'avoir de l'argent de ct  la fin du mois.
> C'est pour a que les industries leur proposer de louer / payer en plusieurs fois / payer en dcal.


Je pense que les services y ont vu une aubaine pour a la fois paupriser leur cible, mais la gard prisonnire de contrats sur le long terme qui lisse les risques. 
Normalement ca vient avec une diminution des marges, mais on y est pas du tout.



> Je ne suis pas fan du concept, je prfre m'acheter une voiture d'occasion, mme si a va coter un peu en maintenance. (louer c'est toujours plus cher  la fin)
> Mais il faut reconnatre que la location peut-tre une solution cologique.
> J'imagine que les Freebox doivent tre un minimum recycl quand elles reviennent.
> Aujourd'hui dans les cahiers des charges ont prcise bien aux ingnieurs de viser une esprance de vie relativement faible (obsolescence programm).
> Si il commence  y avoir un service "louer votre lave linge / lave vaisselle / four / rfrigrateur / etc" tout sera plus solide, pour que les gens les gardent le plus longtemps possible et viter la maintenance. (on aura de la qualit industrielle  la maison)
> Normalement les politiques devraient s'orienter vers la dcroissance, car on consomme trop de ressources, on est trop nombreux, on pollue trop.
> Donc il faut arrter avec la logique de consommation capitaliste "j'achte des merdes qui ne me servent  rien en boucle".


Oui et non, parce que les voitures qu'on loue n'ont pas 10 ans, donc dans 2-3 ans on va voir arriver sur le march de loccasion de nombreuses voitures rcente, surement avec peu d'acqureur en face. On ne fait pas de LDD en occasion encore. 
Maintenant, pour les autres produits, c'est vrai que si on accepte d'avoir un lave linge de seconde main en location(j'en doute) ca pourrait fonctionner.




> Il me semble que tu fais des gnralits tout  fait injustifies. Et que tu en tires des conclusions qui le sont tout autant "le vrai problme"
> Par ailleurs ce discours, ton discours m'en rappelle d'autres, mme si je en saurais pas dire s'il a des sources politiques ou non. Genre regardez comme vous tes nul les gens, vous ne voyez donc pas ce que vous dpensez ? Et on met tout le monde dans le mme panier par la mme occasion
> 
> Et je crois que tu limites le mouvement des gilets jaunes  une histoire de carburant, ce qui serait rationnel, mais ce n'est pas le cas. C'est plutt l'vnement dclencheur, la goutte d'eau...


Je pense que le mouvement est surtout le rsultat d'une pauprisation ressentie de la population. Sauf que cette pauprisation ne se reflte pas dans les chiffres(le pouvoir d'achat augmente).
Le seul endroit ou on retrouve une explication, ce sont ces dpenses contraintes qui augmente. Et rcemment, dans les 5 dernires annes, on a fait passer pas mal de dpenses "coup de cur" / rare, en dpense rcurrentes.

Dpenses rcurrentes qui crase le montant d'argent disponible pour les autres dpenses tout aussi importantes(nourriture).

Si on regarde les salaires et les prix entre il y a 5 ans et aujourd'hui, c'est assez similaire. le diesel a pris 10 centimes mais le 95 est stable par exemple la baguette a 1 c'tait dj le cas.. Sauf que c'est aujourd'hui que ca pete...  (avec une inflation a moins de 1%, c'est a peu prs identique.

----------


## MiaowZedong

> Juste si on compare un chiffre basique, sans chercher bien loin, le taux de pauvret est de 14 % en France contre 7% en Suisse. Du simple au double, a parle quand mme.


Tu compares des chiffres diffrents. Si on prend le taux de pauvret relatif  60% (qui est la mesure de la pauvret prconise par l'UE et la principale de l'INSEE) en France on est  14.2% et en Suisse  14.7%. Le chiffre de 7.5% correspond  une mesure de la pauvret "absolue" en Suisse, soit les gens qui n'ont pas le minimum vital calcul par l'OFS. L'INSEE,  ma connaissance, ne publie pas rgulierement de chiffres de pauvret absolue.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Un gros problme dans les polices de tous les pays est l'impunit.


En France c'est l'inverse, il y a eu l'affaire Tho, o un type a fait croire que des policiers l'avaient sodomis avec une matraque (et c'est encore la version officielle aujourd'hui...).

Tho Luhaka mis en examen dans une affaire descroquerie



> Le jeune homme g dune vingtaine dannes a t mis en examen le 31 juillet pour  abus de confiance, faux et usage de faux, escroquerie en bande organise au prjudice dun organisme charg dune mission de service public , a indiqu une source proche de lenqute. La justice souponne lexistence dune vaste fraude portant sur des centaines de milliers deuros daides publiques octroyes dans le cadre du dispositif des  emplois davenir , mis en place sous le gouvernement Hollande.


Il y a aussi eu cette histoire :
Mort de deux jeunes  Clichy-sous-Bois : le non-lieu des policiers annul



> En 2005, deux adolescents avaient t retrouvs lectrocuts dans un transformateur lectrique o, poursuivis par la police, ils s'taient rfugis. Le dossier va donc tre rexamin.


Si ils sont mort c'est parce qu'ils fuyaient...

En France les policiers sont des victimes et pas des bourreaux.
On fait tout pour qu'ils ne se dfendent pas.
On les flicite quand ils se laissent tre frapp.
On les punis quand ils rpondent  une agression...

Dans de trs rare cas il y a de la violence mal proportionn, mais c'est rare.
J'ai vu des vidos de vieux qui ont t bless  cause de la police.
Mais en rgle gnrale les policiers ne font pas un usage dmesur de la force.

Gilets jaunes  Toulouse : 57 blesss dont 48 policiers

----------


## Ecthelion2

> Sauf si le gouvernement change de plan en cours de route, ou a dj chang de plan et que j'ai rat l'info, a priori non. Le cot global est le mme. Les 19 milliards du CICE sont dj financs depuis 2014, et ils n'ont pas t financs par la fiscalit verte mais par une partie du choc fiscal qui avait t impos par la France sous Hollande. Le CICE n'a rien  voir avec une baisse de cotisations (tu vois, je suis mnage ta susceptibilit de gentil socialiste, je n'appelle pas un chat un chat), c'tait un crdit d'impts. Ltat redonne aux entreprise  l'anne N+1 une partie de ce qu'il a prlev  l'anne N. Donc c'est 19 milliards de prlvement fiscaux en 2018 qui deviendront 19 milliards de dpenses publiques en 2019. Ruffin est dj devenu un politicien qui communique comme un politicien, le soit-disant doublement du cot, c'est simplement 19 milliards du cot de 2018 (budgt pour 2019) + les 19 milliards de baisses de cotisations pour 2019. Ce qui aboutit ... 2,8% de dficit public prvu en 2019, c'est  dire pile poil ce que l'Italie a annonc au Politburo. 
> Donc le principe en 2019 n'est pas du tout le mme. Le CICE tait une usine  gaz qui a servi  restaurer les marges des entreprises qui en ont bnfici (c'est  dire celles qui avaient les moyens de dposer un dossier), et un impact minime voire carrment marginal sur l'emploi. La baisse de cotisations est prvue pour 2019 pour TOUTES les entreprises et tous les salaires, ce qui a un impact direct et rel sur le cot du travail global, coupl  un abaissement progressif de l'IS dont on ignore comment, lui, il sera rellement financ.


Bizarrement, ce n'est pas tout  fait ce que l'on trouve sur le net :

https://www.batiactu.com/edito/cice-...2019-54359.php

Ce qui est contradictoire avec ce que tu dis : 

- rduction des cotisations pour toutes les entreprises et tous les salaires => non ce n'est toujours que les entreprises ligibles, et seulement pour les salaires jusqu' 2.5 SMIC.
- les 19 milliards dj pays depuis 2014 (ou c'tait une faute de frappe pour 2017) mais dans tous les cas :




> Autre lment, cette rforme cotera cher  l'tat. En effet,* l'OFCE estime que le montant de la provision de CICE restant  verser aux entreprises, aprs la transformation, s'lvera  40,9 Mrds  sur la priode 2019-2022*. Afin de limiter l'impact de cette rforme, Bercy va intgrer, au 1er octobre 2019, un allgement de 4,05 points au niveau du Smic et dgressif jusqu' 1,6 Smic, prcise l'OFCE.


19 milliards ou 40.9, ce n'est pas tout  fait pareil.  ::?:  Et surtout, cette suppression en 2019, continuera d'tre paye jusqu'en 2022.

De plus, il n'y aura pas 19 milliards de dpenses publiques, puisque les entreprises qui ont cette crance au prs de l'tat pourront s'en servir pour payer leurs impts.


Quant au fait que cela soit financ par les cotaxes, ce n'est pas nous qui l'inventons, c'est crit dans le budget 2019 de l'tat. 


En fait comme d'hab, on a 50 sons de cloche diffrents, et on ne saura pas vraiment combien tout a va coter...

----------


## Ecthelion2

> En France c'est l'inverse, il y a eu l'affaire Tho, o un type a fait croire que des policiers l'avaient sodomis avec une matraque (et c'est encore la version officielle aujourd'hui...).


Ah donc il a menti, il s'est fait une dchirure  l'anus tout seul, et son sjour  l'hosto tait fake ? 


Et tous les GJ qui sont blesss  coups de grenades explosives, c'est du faux aussi ? Tous les policiers sont des anges c'est vrai, comme les catholiques... 


Tu ferais mieux de te taire parfois (enfin souvent mme).

----------


## fredoche

> Tu compares des chiffres diffrents. Si on prend le taux de pauvret relatif  60% (qui est la mesure de la pauvret prconise par l'UE et la principale de l'INSEE) en France on est  14.2% et en Suisse  14.7%. Le chiffre de 7.5% correspond  une mesure de la pauvret "absolue" en Suisse, soit les gens qui n'ont pas le minimum vital calcul par l'OFS. L'INSEE,  ma connaissance, ne publie pas rgulierement de chiffres de pauvret absolue.


Je me ravise alors, la comparaison tait trop facile  ::?:

----------


## benjani13

> Les gentils policiers donnent une si bonne image de votre....euh, notre, maintenant....beau pays: https://gfycat.com/elaborateimperfec...groundsquirrel
> 
> Et aprs on s'tonne qu'il y a des violences anti-flic


Autre new dont on entend peu parler : Une dame de 80 a t blesse  la tte depuis chez elle, alors qu'elle fermait ses volets, par un ou plusieurs morceaux de grenades. Emmene aux urgences, elle est dcde durant l'opration.
http://www.leparisien.fr/faits-diver...18-7959639.php

----------


## Ryu2000

> Ah donc il a menti, il s'est fait une dchirure  l'anus tout seul, et son sjour  l'hosto tait fake ?


Il s'est fait violer par des dealers.
Personnellement je n'y crois pas  l'histoire de la matraque.
Aprs vous croyez bien en ce que vous voulez...
J'ai vu la vido et je trouve que a ne tient pas debout.




> Et tous les GJ qui sont blesss  coups de grenades explosives, c'est du faux aussi ?


a vient des ordres...

Je ne dis pas que tous les policiers sont des anges, je dis que globalement a va.
Que c'est dangereux de faire des amalgames, les policiers franais ne sont pas tous des bruts...
Donc ok parfois a drape un peu, mais toute l'anne ils se font insulter sans rien dire, donc a peut craquer pendant une manifestation.
Les policiers sont utilis et ils ont un mtier difficile, beaucoup se suicident.
Suicides chez les policiers : 2017 s'annonce comme une anne noire

Le quotidien des policiers c'est a :
Champigny-sur-Marne : ils se filment insultant des policiers



> Mercredi 17 Octobre 2018
> 
> Depuis 24 heures, cette vido amateur fait le buzz sur la toile. 
> La scne se droule  la fin de lt dans le quartier des Boullereaux  Champigny-sur Marne (94). 
> Des jeunes se filment en insultant des policiers qui restent stoques 
> Lquipage de  police-secours  du commissariat de Champigny-sur-Marne se livrait  un contrle de routine. 
> Ces comportements navaient pas t suivis dinterpellations. Une enqute doit tre ouverte.


T'as des racailles qui provoquent et si un policier bouge il va avoir des problmes, ce n'est pas normal.

===
Si on veut que a finisse en rvolution il faut avoir la police et l'arme avec nous.
Quand la police n'coute pas les ordres pour se mettre du ct du peuple c'est cool.  :8-):

----------


## MiaowZedong

> Quand t'as quasiment 30% du salaire brut d'un seul employ qui passe dans les prestations sociales, comment tu veux qu'une entreprise puisse fonctionner correctement ? Ou plutt, comment veux-tu qu'elle propose des salaires net dcents en sachant que l'employ devra quasiment lui rapporter le double ?  moins d'avoir une sant financire extrmement solide, c'est du suicide.
> 
> A un moment donn, une entreprise a besoin de faire du bnfice pour qu'elle puisse investir. Si tout l'argent qu'elle gagne part dans les prestations sociales et dans les impts, elle ne pourra pas se moderniser, investir, etc. Et invitablement, elle va faire des conomies l o elle sait qu'elle peut en faire (salaire, notamment) jusqu'au moment o elle ne pourra plus car elle n'aura tout simplement plus d'argent.
> 
> Et je ne compte pas la partie licenciement et autres imprvues.
> 
> Aprs, oui, je pense que le Franais est surtax  mort mais je pense galement que c'est un tout qui ne fonctionne pas (ou plus) et que ce n'est pas Macron qui en est le seul et unique responsable mais tout ceux qui tait l avant lui galement et que c'est le rsultat d'une boucle infernal qui tourne depuis des annes et qui a amen votre pays l o il en est aujourd'hui.


Effectivement a abaisse les salaires nets (car pour l'employeur, le salaire c'est le total qu'il paie, pas ce qu'on apelle le brut et encore moins le net), c'est mcanique. Aprs, comme dit *El_slapper*, c'est aussi du revenu diffr (tant que le systme social ne s'effondre pas, du moins).

Par contre, il n'est pas vrai qu'il existe un lien entre charges sociales et capacit  se developper des entreprises, si tu regardes la croissance selon l'OCDE la Suisse ne croit pas actuellement plus que la France ou d'autres pays  fortes charges sociales. Et si la Suisse est trs, trs bien place pour l'IDH corrig de ingalits (IDHI, ce que les statisticiens de l'ONU considrent comme leur meilleure mesure du niveau de vie rel d'un pays), les pays mieux placs encore comme l'Islande, la Norvge et le Japon ont des charges dans la fourchette de 25-35% du salaire (les charge sociales au Japon sont encore plus lourdes qu'en France).





> Aprs tu vois on pourrait avoir les mmes salaires qu'en Suisse en ralit, ou aux tats-unis. Parce que en principe la diffrence brut/net est bien moindre


Non, on ne pourrait pas. Dj pour une raison dmographique: le taux de dpendance de la France est de 59.2 contre 48.8 en Suisse et 51.2 aux USA (source). La France est un des pays developps avec le plus fort ratio de dpendence.

Ensuite, oui, le systme de retraites Franais est trs gnreux par rapport aux autres pays developps, le systme de sant est parmi les meilleurs, comme dit *El_slapper* il y a des revenus diffrs. Tant que le systme tient, ce qui ne devrait pas tre un problme pour la sant ou le chmage, mais n'est peut-tre pas possible pour les retraites. Sauf que les retraites sont quasi-intouchables politiquement.

----------


## Invit

> Le seul endroit ou on retrouve une explication, ce sont ces dpenses contraintes qui augmente.


Non, pas seulement, loin de l. Il y a la hausse du chmage et la prcarisation de l'emploi en premier lieu (si tu as ta compagne ou ton compagnon qui vit sur ton salaire, a fait moins de pouvoir d'achat), la surscolarisation qui fait que les enfants reste  charge de fait, ou encore l'augmentation du prix des loyers (le panier de la mnagre tant une moyenne, le pourcentage du salaire qui part dans le loyer est moindre pour une famille riche/ l'aise que pour une famille pauvre/moyenne). Mais les familles en dessous de la classe moyenne (de mme qu'une grande partie de la classe moyenne d'ailleurs) n'achtent pas  crdit et limitent trs fortement leur budget divertissement. 
D'ailleurs, les graphiques de consommation des mnages fournis par l'INSEE ne font pas tat d'une hausse de la consommation des mnages. Il y a donc un paradoxe qui doit trouver son explication ailleurs.

----------


## Ecthelion2

> Il s'est fait violer par des dealers.
> Personnellement je n'y crois pas  l'histoire de la matraque.
> Aprs vous croyez bien en ce que vous voulez...
> J'ai vu la vido et je trouve que a ne tient pas debout.


Ah donc tu as vu la vido o il se fait contrler / arrter, et o il allait trs bien avant, du coup, c'est  quel moment que les dealeurs l'ont viol suffisamment sauvagement pour l'envoyer  l'hosto ? Sur le trajet dans le fourgon de police ?  ::ptdr::  ::ptdr:: 

Tu ne te rends pas compte que c'est ce que tu dis qui ne tient pas dbout ?


A la limite, tu dirais que tu ne crois pas  la thorie du viol  la matraque prmdit, je dirais ok, mais dire que ce n'est pas une bavure, c'est compltement dbile.

----------


## MiaowZedong

> Je me ravise alors, la comparaison tait trop facile


Certes, mais il y a un point o c'est moins flatteur pour la France: aujourd'hui le taux de pauvret est presque le mme. Dans le pass ce n'tait pas le cas.

L'OFS/BfS donne une perspective o le taux de pauvret est pass de 14.2%  14.7% en 10 ans, certes ce n'est pas bien qu'il augmente, mais c'est relativement stable malgr une crise et la mondialisation qui aggrave les ingalits.

Ct Franais, la pauvret est passe de 13.2%  14.2% (source). Donc bon, ce n'est pas non plus un dsastre, mais la pauvret progresse plus vite en France qu'en Suisse. Signe que le modle social Franais est de moins en moins efficace pour lutter contre la pauvret? Est-ce envisageable que la pauvret en France finisse par dpasser celle en Suisse? Ce serait facheux.

----------


## pmithrandir

> Certes, mais il y a un point o c'est moins flatteur pour la France: aujourd'hui le taux de pauvret est presque le mme. Dans le pass ce n'tait pas le cas.
> 
> L'OFS/BfS donne une perspective o le taux de pauvret est pass de 14.2%  14.7% en 10 ans, certes ce n'est pas bien qu'il augmente, mais c'est relativement stable malgr une crise et la mondialisation qui aggrave les ingalits.
> 
> Ct Franais, la pauvret est passe de 13.2%  14.2% (source). Donc bon, ce n'est pas non plus un dsastre, mais la pauvret progresse plus vite en France qu'en Suisse. Signe que le modle social Franais est de moins en moins efficace pour lutter contre la pauvret? Est-ce envisageable que la pauvret en France finisse par dpasser celle en Suisse? Ce serait facheux.


Signe qu'en France les ingalits progressent... le taux de pauvret est un pourcentage du revenu mdiant, pas une valeur fixe. Il ne montre donc que le cot ingal de la rpartition des richesses, pas si les gens ont ou pas les moyens de vivre.

----------


## Grogro

> En fait comme d'hab, on a 50 sons de cloche diffrents, et on ne saura pas vraiment combien tout a va coter...


Hlas oui, et c'est confirm par le recoupement de tes sources et des miennes, probablement tout autant crites de bonne foi. Honntement, j'en perds mon latin et j'en viens  la conclusion que personne n'est rellement en mesure de se projeter pour 2019. La situation est plus proccupante que je ne le pensais. Le chmage a de bonnes chances de r-augmenter en 2019, mme  iso-conjecture.

----------


## Ryu2000

Macron va dcaler les taxes de 6 mois :
Macron et Philippe suspendent la hausse de la taxe carbone et des tarifs du gaz et de l'lectricit



> L'augmentation, prvue au 1er janvier, de la taxe carbone sur l'essence, le fioul et le diesel - point de dpart de la gronde des gilets jaunes - est suspendue pour six mois. Une mesure rclame par la plupart des opposants d'Emmanuel Macron reus lundi  Matignon. Nous voulons dans ce laps de temps identifier et mettre en uvre des mesures d'accompagnement justes et efficaces, a indiqu le premier ministire. Si nous ne les trouvons pas, nous en tirerons les consquences. Deux autres mesures fiscales prvues sont aussi suspendues pendant six mois: la convergence de la fiscalit du diesel avec celle de l'essence, ainsi que la hausse de la fiscalit du gazole entrepreneur non routier.


a m'tonnerait que a calme le mouvement des gilets jaunes.

----------


## seedbarrett

> Signe que le modle social Franais est de moins en moins efficace pour lutter contre la pauvret?


Ou bien signe nos impots sont trs mal utiliss c'est possible aussi. Parce que je comprend pas pourquoi je vois de plus en plus de gens vivant dans la rue, alors que je paye de plus en plus de charges. Les cadeaux fiscaux notamment a a un cot.

----------


## MiaowZedong

> Macron va dcaler les taxes de 6 mois :
> Macron et Philippe suspendent la hausse de la taxe carbone et des tarifs du gaz et de l'lectricit
> 
> a m'tonnerait que a calme le mouvement des gilets jaunes.


C'est trs possible que a le calme. Le 1er dcembre on a vu un dbut de vrai mouvement de contestation avec des revendications systmiques et des projets, ainsi qu'une possible convergence des luttes avec les quartier dfavoriss, ce que le gouvernement ne veut surtout pas; mais  la base les gilets jaunes ont quand mme t trs motivs par leur petits intrts, le refus de payer plus les carburants. Et au fur et  mesure que le mouvement s'est radicalis, il a perdu en ampleur (un phnomne que nous dcrit regulirement *el_slapper* de radicalisation par dpart des modrs).

Je pense que le mouvement des gilets jaunes aura quelques restes, mais la mobilisation de masse risque de redescendre...au moins certains auront acquis une certaine exprience de la contestation et de la politique, car si la dmocratie peut se sauver cela suppose une repolitisation des abstentionistes.

----------


## ymoreau

> Quand t'as quasiment 30% du salaire brut d'un seul employ qui passe dans les prestations sociales, comment tu veux qu'une entreprise puisse fonctionner correctement ? Ou plutt, comment veux-tu qu'elle propose des salaires net dcents en sachant que l'employ devra quasiment lui rapporter le double ?  moins d'avoir une sant financire extrmement solide, c'est du suicide.
> 
> A un moment donn, une entreprise a besoin de faire du bnfice pour qu'elle puisse investir. Si tout l'argent qu'elle gagne part dans les prestations sociales et dans les impts, elle ne pourra pas se moderniser, investir, etc. Et invitablement, elle va faire des conomies l o elle sait qu'elle peut en faire (salaire, notamment) jusqu'au moment o elle ne pourra plus car elle n'aura tout simplement plus d'argent.


Et pourtant dans certains mtiers comme les ntres, on a des salaires largement dcents et les entreprises continuent de bien fonctionner, recruter et proposer des avantages dans tous les sens pour les profils les plus rares. On est bien loin du suicide.
Peu importe que la charge des prestations sociales soit  10 ou 50% tant que tout le reste s'adapte  ces cots non ? Pour moi le problme arrive quand il faut ensuite vendre les services ou les produits en concurrence avec la Chine ou autre, quand pour certains mtiers il y a une offre d'emploi pour 100 demandeurs, et surtout quand "l'investissement" dont tu parles est majoritairement rclam par les actionnaires.

On voit trs clairement que pour les multinationales on est loin du : _tout l'argent qu'elle gagne part dans les prestations sociales et dans les impts_.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Et au fur et  mesure que le mouvement s'est radicalis, il a perdu en ampleur


C'est pas tellement le sentiment que j'ai eu.
Moi j'ai l'impression que le mouvement n'a fait que de grossir.
On verra bien ce que a va donner samedi pour l'acte IV.

C'est impressionnant de voir que a tenu dj pendant longtemps.
Les gens sont satur de taxe, ce n'est plus vivable.
Ils ont perdu du pouvoir d'achat et le gouvernement essaie de faire croire que c'est le contraire.
Alors que les franais voient bien qu'ils galrent de plus en plus.

Le pouvoir est dconnect de la ralit :
"Restos parisiens  200" et tweet sur les lus : la journe polmique de Darmanin
Gilets jaunes : une dpute LREM prise en dfaut sur le montant du Smic
Marie-Antoinette a-t-elle vraiment conseill aux Franais de manger de la brioche comme le dit Ruffin?



> La comparaison est percutante, mais historiquement fausse. Do vient la citation? Des Confessions, de Jean-Jacques Rousseau. Lcrivain du XVIIIe sicle raconte ainsi lhistoire dune grande princesse  qui lon disait que les paysans navaient pas de pain, et qui rpondit : Quils mangent de la brioche. Rousseau ne prcise pas qui est cette princesse, mais impossible quil sagisse de Marie-Antoinette. Dune part, parce quil nexisterait aucun autre crit de lpoque relatant cette citation de la reine franco-autrichienne. Dautre part, parce que les Confessions ont t publies  titre posthume  partir de 1782 et racontent la vie de Rousseau jusquen 1765. Or, Marie-Antoinette est arrive en France pour pouser Louis XVI en 1770.


Les gilets jaunes n'ont rien  voir avec le carburant.
C'est juste qu'ils en ont marre que tout augmente, le gaz, llectricit, alors que les aides diminuent et les salaires stagnes (pour les privilgis qui ont un boulot, le chmage est hyper lev en France).

----------


## Ecthelion2

Comme Ryu, je n'ai pas l'impression que le mouvement faiblisse (quoi qu'en disent les chaines d'information, il suffit de voir les vidos sur place), au contraire, mme si ils ne manifestent pas en tant que gilets jaunes, il y a de plus en plus de corps de mtiers ou de lieux qui se mettent en grve ou qui vont manifester.

Car outre les lycens qui s'y mettent, il y a maintenant des ambulanciers, des avocats, des pompiers qui tournent le dos  leur lu, des hpitaux complets en grve dans le 91 car ils vont tre ferms (pendant que la dpute LREM du dpartement claironne partout qu'il n'y a aucune fermeture de prvue dans le milieu hospitalier, bref encore des fakes news gouvernementales), etc. etc.    


Ce n'est toujours pas vraiment structur comme un ensemble, et chaque revendique toujours un peu dans son coin, mais le nombre ne m'a pas l'air de faiblir, et mme si les revendications sont diffrents, ils en veulent tous  la mme personne.  ::D:

----------


## benjani13

Autre exemple de violences incomprhensibles:
https://twitter.com/BSolist/status/1069953039086379008

Des lycens, dj maitriss, colls  un mur par une rang de CRS. On leur gaze la tronche  bout portant histoire de se venger. Et on s'tonnera de voir ces jeunes l un pav  la main lors de la prochaine manif...

----------


## MiaowZedong

> Comme Ryu, je n'ai pas l'impression que le mouvement faiblisse (quoi qu'en disent les chaines d'information, il suffit de voir les vidos sur place), au contraire, mme si ils ne manifestent pas en tant que gilets jaunes, il y a de plus en plus de corps de mtiers ou de lieux qui se mettent en grve ou qui vont manifester.
> 
> Car outre les lycens qui s'y mettent, il y a maintenant des ambulanciers, des avocats, des pompiers qui tournent le dos  leur lu, des hpitaux complets en grve dans le 91 car ils vont tre ferms (pendant que la dpute LREM du dpartement claironne partout qu'il n'y a aucune fermeture de prvue dans le milieu hospitalier, bref encore des fakes news gouvernementales), etc. etc.    
> 
> 
> Ce n'est toujours pas vraiment structur comme un ensemble, et chaque revendique toujours un peu dans son coin, mais le nombre ne m'a pas l'air de faiblir, et mme si les revendications sont diffrents, ils en veulent tous  la mme personne.


Le nombre de gilets jaunes dcroit, et nombre des autres combats ne sont pas nouveaux. Je pense notament  La Poste qui souffre de grves larves et de courrier officiel (genre convocation au tribunal) qui disparait depuis des mois maintenant...s'il n'y a pas une convergence et, n'en dplaise  certains, une centralisation des luttes, je ne pense pas que cela puisse menacer Macron.

Par contre a va contribuer  un climat social de plus en plus dgrad et donc  rendre la prsidence Macron dsastreuse. Mais a, je pouvais vous le prdire en 2017, ce candidat libral et mprisant a toujours t un dsastre.

----------


## benjani13

Et pendant ce temps l, le projet de taxation des GAFA est revu  la baisse.
https://www.europe1.fr/economie/taxe...projet-3813713
http://www.lefigaro.fr/conjoncture/2...rte-a-2019.php
https://www.challenges.fr/monde/euro...xe-gafa_629901

----------


## Grogro

> Donc bon, ce n'est pas non plus un dsastre, mais la pauvret progresse plus vite en France qu'en Suisse. Signe que le modle social Franais est de moins en moins efficace pour lutter contre la pauvret? Est-ce envisageable que la pauvret en France finisse par dpasser celle en Suisse? Ce serait facheux.


Comme tu l'as dit dans un prcdent post, le principal problme en France est gnrationnel : la trs grande gnrosit des retraites, particulirement pour les gnrations parties  la retraite entre 55 et 60 ans (rgimes particuliers + systme de prretraite  fonds publics qui tait la norme jusqu'en 2003). D'autant plus que ce sont des gnrations qui possdent la quasi totalit du patrimoine immobilier et financier franais, qui votent massivement pour l'immobilisme et le flicage scuritaire. On est le seul pays au monde o les retraits ont un meilleur niveau de vie que les actifs. 

En terme de sant : on a un systme trs coteux et complexe, mais qui fonctionne encore correctement. Pour combien de temps avec un hpital public en burn-out, grande question.
En terme de lutte contre la pauvret, pareil. On a un systme trs coteux et complexe, avec de nombreuses trappes  pauvret, mais qui permet de rduire considrablement le taux de pauvret et de grandement contenir la remonte des ingalits. 

On a des rformes  faire mais on a un systme social (trs socialiste) qui tient encore le coup.

----------


## DevTroglodyte

> On a des rformes  faire mais on a un systme social (trs socialiste) qui tient encore le coup.


Mais pour a, il faudrait un excutif et un lgislatif qui descendent de leur tour d'ivoire. Et vu les cas en place, c'est pas gagn.

----------


## Grogro

> Mais pour a, il faudrait un excutif et un lgislatif qui descendent de leur tour d'ivoire. Et vu les cas en place, c'est pas gagn.


J'en ai dj parl, c'est bien plus ancien et plus profond que l'excutif actuel (Macron et Philippe sont surtout compltement dpasss par les vnements, naviguent  vue, et ne savent pas anticiper les impacts de leurs rformes). Le problme du systme socialiste franais, c'est que structurellement, on a besoin de dvaluer la monnaie une fois de temps en temps, pas trop souvent, pas trop violemment, pour que a tienne dans le temps. Quand on a plus pu le faire, c'est  dire au moment o on est entr dans le serpent/systme montaire europen, nos finances publiques ont commenc  rellement draper y compris pendant les priodes de croissance, et le chmage  augmenter rgulirement ce qui ne nous a pas laiss d'autre choix que de socialiser  outrance le chmage et d'augmenter considrablement les dpenses sociales au dtriment des dpenses d'investissement.

----------


## MiaowZedong

> Comme tu l'as dit dans un prcdent post, le principal problme en France est gnrationnel : la trs grande gnrosit des retraites, particulirement pour les gnrations parties  la retraite entre 55 et 60 ans (rgimes particuliers + systme de prretraite  fonds publics qui tait la norme jusqu'en 2003). D'autant plus que ce sont des gnrations qui possdent la quasi totalit du patrimoine immobilier et financier franais, qui votent massivement pour l'immobilisme et le flicage scuritaire. On est le seul pays au monde o les retraits ont un meilleur niveau de vie que les actifs.


Ce n'est pas unique  la France, mais c'est particulirement agu en France (en pourcentage du PIB, en Europe, seul la Grce paie plus en retraites). De plus il y a une fragmentation de classe parmi les retraits, d'un ct les ~40% de retraits qui n'ont jamais pu accumuler un patrimoine et vivent pauvrement avec de petites retraites, et de l'autre les ~60% de retraits assujetis  la CSG qui ont gnralement un patrimoine important, et se plaignent d'tre "tondus" par la hausse de la CSG...alors qu'ils "tondent" sans vergogne les actifs, et doublement, par leurs retraites et les revenus de leurs patrimoines.




> En terme de sant : on a un systme trs coteux et complexe, mais qui fonctionne encore correctement. Pour combien de temps avec un hpital public en burn-out, grande question.


Complexe, oui, coteux, a depend comment on le mesure (le rapport qualit/prix est trs bon  mon avis, mais c'est trs difficile  mesurer; en tout cas c'est bien moins coteux que le systme US, rfrence  viter pour tout ce qui est de la sant).




> On a des rformes  faire mais on a un systme social (trs socialiste) qui tient encore le coup.


Beaucoup plus paternaliste que socialiste, en fait.




> J'en ai dj parl, c'est bien plus ancien et plus profond que l'excutif actuel (Macron et Philippe sont surtout compltement dpasss par les vnements, naviguent  vue, et ne savent pas anticiper les impacts de leurs rformes).


Je ne suis que trs partiellement d'accord. C'est vrai que Macron et Philippe ne comprennent absolument pas les ractions du peuple Franais et de son conomie. Je pense aussi  Darmanin, qui veut parler de la fissure entre l'lite Parisienne et les pauvres priphriques, et ce faisant illustre parfaitement sa propre fracture d'avec la bourgeoisie Parisienne  ::aie::  Quand le gouvernement est coup, non seulement du petit peuple, mais mme d'une partie de l'lite (ou du moins, la haute classe moyenne), a devient ridicule.

Par contre ils ont un projet, un projet plus vaste et plus cohrent que tout ce qu'ont pu porter Hollande, Sarkozy, de Villepin ou Raffarin. Il faut remonter  la cohabitation Chirac/Jospin pour trouver un gouvernement autant anim par une vision (mme si celle de Jospin tait trs diffrente de celle de Macron).

Le tandem Macron/Philippe est convaincu de savoir ce qu'il fait, et c'est bien pour a que ces apprentis sorciers et leur vision idologique est dangereuse.




> Le problme du systme socialiste franais, c'est que structurellement, on a besoin de dvaluer la monnaie une fois de temps en temps, pas trop souvent, pas trop violemment, pour que a tienne dans le temps. Quand on a plus pu le faire, c'est  dire au moment o on est entr dans le serpent/systme montaire europen, nos finances publiques ont commenc  rellement draper y compris pendant les priodes de croissance, et le chmage  augmenter rgulirement ce qui ne nous a pas laiss d'autre choix que de socialiser  outrance le chmage et d'augmenter considrablement les dpenses sociales au dtriment des dpenses d'investissement.


Je ne vois pas trop le besoin structurel de dvaluer. C'est sr que forcer une dvaluation aide  rester comptitif pour les exports et  repayer la dette, mais comme je l'ai dj crit plein de fois, la dette Franaise n'est pas un problme actuellement. C'est une chimre qu'agitent certains pour faire peur  un public de "bon pres de famille" qui ne sait pas comment marche l'investissement. Au contraire, plus l'Allemagne rduit sa dette (ce qui est compltement dmagogique et court-termiste, comme tout ce qu'a fait Merkel) plus la dette Franaise est plbiscite par les marchs financiers. 

Et je ne sais pas si la dette Franaise aurait autant bnfici de la politique Allemande sans l'Euro. Il ne fait aucun doute que certains pays ont t pigs par l'Euro, mais la France y trouve des avantages autant que des dsavantages. D'ailleurs, si les exportations Allemandes sont si comptitives, c'est plus une question de politique sociale prdatrice que de politique montaire. Et aussi, l'Allemagne a socialis le cot du travail pour faire diminuer le chmage et les cots des entreprises (plus d'un travailleur sur cinq touche les minima sociaux en Allemagne). Pour financer ce systme de servage public, les allocations chmage ne sont verses que quand l'allocataire et sa famille ont puis tout patrimoine, une faon efficace de drailleur tout ascenceur social  ::aie:: 

Le chmage a certes augment depuis 2002, mais c'est du  de nombreux problmes qui dpassent de loin l'Euro.

----------


## zecreator

Bon, j'ai pas lu les 101 pages de conneries de ce topic, mais ce que je crois comprendre, en lisant en diagonale, c'est que encore une fois, on s'est plant de Prsident.

Comme  chaque fois...

----------


## el_slapper

> Bon, j'ai pas lu les 101 pages de conneries de ce topic, mais ce que je crois comprendre, en lisant en diagonale, c'est que encore une fois, on s'est plant de Prsident.
> 
> Comme  chaque fois...


En mme temps, t'a vu les autres?????

----------


## benjani13

Encore une vido accablante... pas encore compltement authentifie : 



Plusieurs CRS se dfoulent sur quelques gilets jaunes dans un Burger King  Paris.

Je n'ai rien contre les forces de l'ordre. Je peux excuser des coups mal placs, mal doss dans des situations tendus. Je peux excuser quand un CRS panique au milieu d'une foulle, je pense pas qu'ils soient si bien forms que a, et encore moins prpar psychologiquement. Mais a, c'est inexcusable, a ne devrait pas exister.

----------


## ABCIWEB

> ...Signe que le modle social Franais est de moins en moins efficace pour lutter contre la pauvret? Est-ce envisageable que la pauvret en France finisse par dpasser celle en Suisse? Ce serait facheux.


Le modle social est de moins en moins efficace d'autant plus que la politique ultralibrale mene par Macron et ses prdcesseurs, le casse de plus en plus. 
Par exemple, diminuer les allocations logement pendant qu'on supprime en mme temps l'impt sur la fortune n'est pas vraiment dans l'esprit du modle social franais.
Ce n'est pas le modle social franais qui a mis les gilets jaunes dans la rue mais le banquier arrogant et mprisant qui le pitine.

----------


## ABCIWEB

Le gouvernement a pong la goutte d'eau qui a fait dborder le vase, mais le vase reste plein.

Par contre, trs mauvaise stratgie de certains gilets jaunes qui demandent un abandon dfinitif de la hausse des taxes pour tre satisfaits. 

Il faut donner aux franais les moyens de faire la transition cologique, non pas la retarder. Et donc il faut des aides cibles. 

Par exemple les routiers ont du gaz oil moins cher, pourquoi pas le mme principe pour les particuliers qui ont vraiment besoin de leur vhicule. Palllement, pour promouvoir l'lectrique (en attendant mieux) favoriser la commercialisation de vhicules abordables. Et faire une surtaxe consquente et dissuasive pour l'achat de vhicules diesel neufs. Etc.

Ce sont des exemples qui pourraient rpondre  des besoins spcifiques sans remettre en cause fondamentalement la transition nergtique. Alors que se focaliser sur des problmes de taxe est ingalitaire - tout le monde en profite mme ceux qui n'en n'ont pas besoin - et inefficace car les carburants augmenteront mme sans hausse des taxes, sans compter les problmes de sant avec les particules fines si l'on remet le diesel  la mode.

Se focaliser sur les taxes est un pige grossier et contre productif. C'est la spcialit du banquier de jouer avec les taxes, il n'a aucun tat d'me, et une injustice revendique et assume avec force et conviction  de nombreuses reprises. Il les reportera sur vos enfants, sur vos parents, ou sur votre chien, l'eau que vous buvez, peut importe.
La promesse mirifique de la suppression de la taxe d'habitation n' a t-elle pas suffisamment servi de leon ?

Recherche de solutions cibles pour les dplacements, gel des prix de l'lectricit et du gaz, augmentation des faibles revenus de toutes sorte et un coup de pouce supplmentaire pour le smic. Voil qui me semble tre une base sense. Il faut donner du sens, demander plus de justice sociale.

Une demande axe uniquement sur une baisse ou suppression de certaines taxes ne serait qu'un coup d'pe dans l'eau qui ne retarderait en rien le programme de casse sociale organise par le banquier escroc et ses bobos complices. Et pire encore, c'est lui donner des armes : assimiler cette rvolte  un refus de l'impt, donc  un refus de solidarit, donc  une remise en cause du modle social franais, et donc retaper sur les pauvres. On connat cette rhtorique par coeur car c'est celle utilise par les ultralibraux qui ruinent les peuples et la cohsion sociale des pays industrialiss depuis plusieurs dizaines d'annes. Souvenez-vous qu'il va tenter d'exploiter cette colre populaire par tous les moyens, y compris les plus malhonntes (c'est son mtier), il faut donc vitez de lui donner des armes !

----------


## Ryu2000

> Et pendant ce temps l, le projet de taxation des GAFA est revu  la baisse.


C'est un vote  l'unanimit, il y a 28 pays, plusieurs pays sont contre.
Le texte change pour essayer de convenir aux 28. (c'est extremement compliqu de mettre 28 pays d'accord sur un point)
Soit le projet est revu  la baisse, soit il est abandonn.




> Car outre les lycens qui s'y mettent, il y a maintenant des ambulanciers, des avocats, des pompiers qui tournent le dos  leur lu, des hpitaux complets en grve dans le 91


Ce qui serait chouette c'est que les policiers, gendarmes, CRS, militaires rejoignent la manifestation.  ::P: 
Macron ne pourrait plus rien faire  ::mouarf:: 




> Par contre a va contribuer  un climat social de plus en plus dgrad et donc  rendre la prsidence Macron dsastreuse. Mais a, je pouvais vous le prdire en 2017, ce candidat libral et mprisant a toujours t un dsastre.


Au bout de 18 mois tout le monde est contre Macron.

Macron a pass le premier tour avec 18,19% des inscrits grce  un concours de circonstance et aprs il a t lu  contre cur.
Il y avait des gens prt  manifester contre Macron le jour o ils ont vot pour lui au second tour.
VIDEO. Nantes: Des centaines de personnes manifestent aux cris de ni Macron, ni Le Pen

Notre dmocratie ne fonctionne pas. (on a enchan Sarkozy / Hollande / Macron on ne peut pas continuer comme a, on ne sait mme pas si la France va survivre  5 ans de LREM)
Il faudrait changer compltement le systme.
Le mouvement des gilets jaunes va probablement finir par se calmer, mais le mandat de Macron ne sera pas fini, peut-tre que la prochaine rvolte sera encore plus puissante.
a finira peut-tre en rvolution.




> Le nombre de gilets jaunes dcroit


C'est peut-tre le cas, en tout cas le soutien du peuple envers le mouvement est assez lev.
"Gilets jaunes" : le mouvement toujours massivement soutenu malgr les violences



> Plus de sept Franais sur dix (72%) soutiennent les "gilets jaunes", selon un sondage Harris Interactive pour RTL et M6 ralis aprs les violences de samedi 1er dcembre  Paris et dans dautres villes de France. Un chiffre identique  celui mesur juste avant la premire mobilisation du 17 novembre.





> En mme temps, t'a vu les autres?????


Mme Fillon ou Hamon aurait t mieux que Macron  ::P: 
Macron c'tait clairement le pire de la liste.
Moi perso j'aurais prfr Franois Asselineau ou Jacques Cheminade.

Si les votes blancs taient compatibilit on pourrait faire un truc du genre "aucun candidat ne nous convient" mais on a mme pas a.
===


Il dit 2, 3 trucs que j'aime bien, il parle de la disparition du travail, des ressources limits sur terre, du fait que l'cologie ce n'est pas des taxes, que le systme a fait monter le FN au premier tour pour faire lire Macron.

----------


## Ryu2000

Hey sinon je voulais dire que la diminution de la production de CO2 en France n'aura aucun impact sur le monde.
List of countries by carbon dioxide emissions
La France ne reprsente que 0.91% de la production de CO2 mondiale.
Mme si entre 1990 et 2030 ont russi  diminuer notre production de CO2 de 40%, a ne reprsentera que dalle.

Pourquoi la France serait un des seuls pays  payer pour le CO2 ?
La Chine c'est 29.51%, les USA 14.34%, l'Inde 6.81%, l'Allemagne 2.16%.

En Allemagne, le charbon na pas remplac le nuclaire

----------


## Jipt

> Paralllement, pour promouvoir l'lectrique (en attendant mieux) favoriser la commercialisation de vhicules abordables.


Ah tiens,  propos, est-ce que quelqu'un sait si des tests ont t faits pour analyser le comportement d'un vhicule lectrique en situation d'incendie urbain ? Quand on voit comment certaines petites batteries brlent, on peut s'interroger (enfin, moi)...

----------


## el_slapper

> (.../...)
> 
> Plusieurs CRS se dfoulent sur quelques gilets jaunes dans un Burger King  Paris.
> 
> Je n'ai rien contre les forces de l'ordre. Je peux excuser des coups mal placs, mal doss dans des situations tendus. Je peux excuser quand un CRS panique au milieu d'une foule, je pense pas qu'ils soient si bien forms que a, et encore moins prpar psychologiquement. Mais a, c'est inexcusable, a ne devrait pas exister.


Je ne retrouve plus ou j'ai lu a(peut-tre Malcolm Gladwell, mais je ne l'ai pas sous la main), mais j'avais lu que ce genre de dbordement tait quasiment invitable dans certaines circonstances. En particulier si le rythme cardiaque de l'intervenant augmente trop. Autant vers 140/150 on est bien plus conscient de ce qui se passe, autant vers 180 on pte compltement un cble(et les exemples taient aux USA, avec des flingues, pas avec des matraques). La prconisation n'tait pas de revoir le recrutement, mais plus l'entrainement, et surtout les doctrines. Une des doctrines tait de ne jamais poursuivre en voiture un suspect(et de laisser cette tche  l'hlicoptre) : l'adrnaline et la monte du rythme cardiaque avaient provoque un grand nombre de bavures, alors qu'un suivi plus calme, avec l'hlico pour ne pas perdre la cible, et une cueillette " froid" des suspects se passaient bien mieux.

L, les CRs ont t sous pression pendant plusieurs heures,  mais surtout, on voit qu'ils ont couru  l'intrieur de l'tablissement(et sans doute avant). Avec leur quipement lourd sur le dos, ils taient sans doute  fond, pas trs loin des 180 battements par minutes. D'ou le ptage de cble. Un officier comptent leur aurait dit "stop" et leur aurait laiss se reposer 2 minutes avant d'entrer dans l'tablissement. Mais a n'est pas dans la doctrine. Le problme, pour moi, il est doctrinaire avant tout.

Oui, en 2018, avec le niveau de connaissance qu'on a, c'est inacceptable. Ces gens l ne sont pas forms  faire leur boulot dans de bonnes conditions. On les pousse  tre dans des situations tactiques ou la probabilit qu'ils soient violents augmente fortement. C'est presque pire, en fait.

----------


## Ecthelion2

> L, les CRs ont t sous pression pendant plusieurs heures,  mais surtout, on voit qu'ils ont couru  l'intrieur de l'tablissement(et sans doute avant). Avec leur quipement lourd sur le dos, ils taient sans doute  fond, pas trs loin des 180 battements par minutes. D'ou le ptage de cble. Un officier comptent leur aurait dit "stop" et leur aurait laiss se reposer 2 minutes avant d'entrer dans l'tablissement. Mais a n'est pas dans la doctrine. Le problme, pour moi, il est doctrinaire avant tout.
> 
> Oui, en 2018, avec le niveau de connaissance qu'on a, c'est inacceptable. Ces gens l ne sont pas forms  faire leur boulot dans de bonnes conditions. On les pousse  tre dans des situations tactiques ou la probabilit qu'ils soient violents augmente fortement. C'est presque pire, en fait.



Le problme, et on avait dj discut de cela  l'poque sur le forum suite  un article ( l'poque de TallyHo ou un pseudo du genre), c'est que la France est un des rares pays  ne pas participer aux diffrents salons / colloques runissant les forces de l'ordre des diffrents pays, afin de discuter mthodes, regarder les volutions du matriel, etc. etc.

C'est encore cette "prtention" franaise de croire que l'on a la bonne mthode et qui fait que l'on ne se remet pas en question  ce niveau l.


Bizarrement, dans d'autres pays qui participent  ces salons, lors de dbordements, on arrive  cibler, mettre  l'cart et apprhender les casseurs, sans gazer tout le cortge ou taper sur ceux qui dfilent pacifiquement (mme si je me doute bien, que cela ne doit pas se passer parfaitement  chaque fois quand mme), mais chez nous non.

Idem, on est encore les seuls en Europe  utiliser des grenades explosives, comment font les autres pays autour de nous qui s'en passent ? Cela ne les empche pas de grer les conflits.


Alors je ne ferais pas comme certains  dire qu'ils sont tous pourris, il y en a qui font trs bien leur boulot, que cela soit au niveau de la police ou de la gendarmerie (mme si il y a quand mme quelques bavures de temps en temps), mais oui, concernant les CRS, il y a un trs gros problme de mthode de base, qui ne peut mener qu' ce genre d'vnements.

----------


## Grogro

> Autre exemple de violences incomprhensibles:
> https://twitter.com/BSolist/status/1069953039086379008
> 
> Des lycens, dj maitriss, colls  un mur par une rang de CRS. On leur gaze la tronche  bout portant histoire de se venger. Et on s'tonnera de voir ces jeunes l un pav  la main lors de la prochaine manif...


C'est le but en fait. Les CRS ont pour ordre de laisser passer les casseurs, identifis bien en amont du cortge, et de se laisser caillasser, ou pire, parfois mme par des agents provocateurs infiltrs dans le cortge, jusqu' recevoir l'ordre explicite de charger et de cogner, de nasser et de gazer. C'est a la gestion des manifestations " la franaise". C'est fait pour que cela dgnre systmatiquement et pour construire un cercle vicieux de violences pour dcrdibiliser tout mouvement social. Cela dure depuis des dcennies.

Edit : les explications du Slapper et de Ecthelion sont complmentaire. D'ailleurs Echtelion tu dis que la police franaise (la hirarchie) ne cherche pas  se remettre en cause et ne participe pas aux salons internationaux, mais c'est surtout que la police en France n'obit pas aux mme logiques qu' l'tranger. Chez nous, depuis Fouch, le rle de la police n'est pas le maintien de la paix, la scurit, mais bel et bien le contrle social des populations. C'est pour cela que les tentatives de cration d'une police de proximit (_community policing_ dans les doctrines anglosaxonnes) ont chou, pas uniquement pour des raisons politiques, mais aussi structurelles.

----------


## Ryu2000

Juste pour la blague :



Faites ce que vous voulez mais votez Macron. 06 et 07 mai 2017 - 5.00
Macron. En marche arrire. 05 dcembre 2018 - 5.00



Les mdias ont pouss les lecteurs  voter Macron au premier et second tour de la prsidentielle 2017 et aujourd'hui :
Gilets jaunes :   trop peu, trop tard  , la presse dnonce la raction du gouvernement



> Du  Figaro    Libration , les ditorialistes estiment que les dcisions du gouvernement ne seront pas suffisantes pour endiguer la crise des Gilets jaunes.

----------


## Ecthelion2

> D'ailleurs Echtelion tu dis que la police franaise (la hirarchie) ne cherche pas  se remettre en cause et ne participe pas aux salons internationaux, mais c'est surtout que la police en France n'obit pas aux mme logiques qu' l'tranger. Chez nous, depuis Fouch, le rle de la police n'est pas le maintien de la paix, la scurit, mais bel et bien le contrle social des populations. C'est pour cela que les tentatives de cration d'une police de proximit (_community policing_ dans les doctrines anglosaxonnes) ont chou, pas uniquement pour des raisons politiques, mais aussi structurelles.


Attention, par contre j'ai bien dit que pour moi, le problme se trouvait surtout au niveau des CRS, et que je ne parlais pas de toutes les forces de l'ordre de faon gnrale.



Aprs pour la police de proximit, je ne sais pas trop, je suis plutt mitig sur la question (enfin pas sur la question elle-mme mais sur les rsultats des tentatives). Pour moi, cela n'avait pas si mal march que cela, et j'ai l'impression qu'au niveau du peuple, justement, on souhaiterait plus de policiers "de quartiers" plus proches des habitants, et pas seulement "des inconnus" qui ne passent que pour faire de la rpression. Car cela aussi, cela joue sur l'image qu'ont les franais sur les forces de l'ordre  mon avis. 

Aprs il faut qu'il y en ait "partout" si je puis dire, enfin je m'explique, je ne dis pas qu'il faut qu'ils y a des policiers tous les 5m, et que l'ont soit surveill H24 dans nos moindres gestes  ::aie:: , mais plutt dans le sens, qu'il ne faut pas qu'il n'y en ait que dans les quartiers dit "sensibles", car cela ne fait que stigmatiser un peu plus ces quartiers et leurs habitants (qui ne sont pas tous des dlinquants). 

Si on a supprim cette police de proximit, pour moi c'est plus une question de cot, que d'efficacit / de mauvais rsultat (mais je peux trs bien me tromper).

----------


## Marco46

> Plusieurs CRS se dfoulent sur quelques gilets jaunes dans un Burger King  Paris.


Si on peut mme plus piller un BK tranquillou sans que la police n'intervienne ... Mais o va le monde ?!?

----------


## Marco46

> Je ne vois pas trop le besoin structurel de dvaluer. C'est sr que forcer une dvaluation aide  rester comptitif pour les exports et  repayer la dette, mais comme je l'ai dj crit plein de fois, la dette Franaise n'est pas un problme actuellement. C'est une chimre qu'agitent certains pour faire peur  un public de "bon pres de famille" qui ne sait pas comment marche l'investissement.


Le paiement des intrts de la dette c'est seulement le 4me poste de dpense de l'tat avec 11% du budget englouti dedans (cf page 10) mais sinon tout va bien hein ! On pourrait seulement se payer une deuxime arme avec  ::aie:: 

Dvaluer a sert pas seulement  tre comptitif pour les exports, a rend aussi les importations plus chres donc a avantage les producteurs nationaux. Le seul vrai problme a serait pour importer le ptrole, l on prendrait une grosse grosse claque.

----------


## benjani13

> L, les CRs ont t sous pression pendant plusieurs heures,  mais surtout, on voit qu'ils ont couru  l'intrieur de l'tablissement(et sans doute avant). Avec leur quipement lourd sur le dos, ils taient sans doute  fond, pas trs loin des 180 battements par minutes. D'ou le ptage de cble. Un officier comptent leur aurait dit "stop" et leur aurait laiss se reposer 2 minutes avant d'entrer dans l'tablissement. Mais a n'est pas dans la doctrine. Le problme, pour moi, il est doctrinaire avant tout.


Je ne remet pas en cause cette analyse bien sur, mais on peut aussi voir les manifestants sortant du burger king tre "accueilli" par une rang de CRS qui attendait  la sortie, et qui eux avait il me semble eu le temps de reprendre leurs esprits. D'autres causes sont aussi  luvre.

(passage  3H10 de vido)

----------


## el_slapper

> (.../...)Le seul vrai problme a serait pour importer le ptrole, l on prendrait une grosse grosse claque.


Le ptrole, et l'lectronique, et les terres rares qui permettent de fabriquer l'lectronique, et le cacao(donc le chocolat, indirectement), le caf, etc...... (j'en oublie surement un tas, c'est ce qui me vient  l'esprit, l, tout de suite). C'est compliqu, en fait.

----------


## MABROUKI

> Grogro
>  Chez nous, depuis Fouch, le rle de la police n'est pas le maintien de la paix, la scurit, mais bel et bien le contrle social des populations.


C'est bien vu ...Nous avons bien hrit chez nous  de cette belle tradition "foucheienne" ...
Chez moi ,je peux appeler les flics pour leur dire que j'ai un couteau sur la gorge et que je suis sur le point dtre assassin par un malfaiteur,ils me rpondront tranquillement au tlphone qu'ils ne peuvent venir que s'il y a un dlit qui est commis  ,en gros si je suis trip et gisant par terre ...
La  scurit et la paix qui leur importe c'est celle de ltat & la leur ...
Ils ne se dmnent que lorsque ltat est menace ou s'ils le sont eux-mme dans leur repaire professionnel (poste de police ou caserne) ...

----------


## Invit

> Chez moi ,je peux appeler les flics pour leur dire que j'ai un couteau sur la gorge et que je suis sur le point dtre assassin par un malfaiteur,ils me rpondront tranquillement au tlphone qu'ils ne peuvent venir que s'il y a un dlit qui est commis  ,en gros si je suis trip et gisant par terre ...


Ah ben l, y'a pas  dire, on a vraiment les mmes  ::ptdr::

----------


## MiaowZedong

> Le paiement des intrts de la dette c'est seulement le 4me poste de dpense de l'tat avec 11% du budget englouti dedans (cf page 10) mais sinon tout va bien hein ! On pourrait seulement se payer une deuxime arme avec


Et le *double* de dficit financ  un taux historiquement bas (0.54% de taux rel en moyenne, c'est de l'argent qui n'est pas gratuit, mais presque).

Avec l'Allemagne qui a un budget excdentaire, la dette Franaise devient la plus demande de la zone euro....et la deuxime dette la plus demande du monde derrire la dette Amricaine. Les marchs financiers s'addressent tant aux USA qu' la France en mode _shut up and take my money_. La diffrence tant que les US profitent sans vergogne de l'argent facile avec des dficits de plus de 5% et que la France se limite  rester en-dessous du chiffre arbitraire (et dbile) de 3%. "trangement", les US ont plus de croissance ce qui permet d'ponger la dette passe et souscrire une nouvelle dette plus facilement, entretenant le cycle vertueux o l'tat peut se permettre d'intervenir lourdement et soutenir la croissance.

----------


## MiaowZedong

> Si on a supprim cette police de proximit, pour moi c'est plus une question de cot, que d'efficacit / de mauvais rsultat (mais je peux trs bien me tromper).


Non, c'est vraiment de l'idologique. L'un des points communs les plus frquents entre les partis de droite des diffrents pays, c'est de voir la police sous un angle purement rpressif. Quand Sarkozy disait que la police n'tait pas l pour faire des matchs de foot et qu'il voulait une "guerre nationale contre les voyous", que Brice Hortefeux (alors  l'Intrieur) disait qu'il ne voulait pas de "policiers d'ambiance ou d'ducateurs sociaux" ni de "grands frres" mais des policiers muscls, ils livraient authentiquement le fond de leur pense (source pour les citations).

Et si vous pensez que le quinquennat Sarkozy tait decomplex, c'est que vous mconnaissez l'tranger. Chez moi, un ancien _Home Secretary_ (ministre de l'intrieur, et n3 du gouvernement) conservateur parlait sans ambage des "classes criminelles", en gros ces salauds de pauvres qui ne filent droit que quand on leur met des coups de matraque. Et plus rcemment, le chef de la police de Londres disait que les policiers doivent tre craints (pour justifier une politique d'craser les suspects  coups de voiturele policier de base n'ayant pas d'arme  feu chez moi, ils sont obligs d'improviser avec les moyens du bord  ::aie:: ).

----------


## Ryu2000

> pour justifier une politique d'craser les suspects  coups de voiture


J'ai trouv a marrant les voitures de police qui shootent les scooters, avec une petite musique a ferait Video Gag (les britanniques sont peut-tre plus branch Benny Hill).
Met police driving cars into thieves on mopeds in crime crackdown



Quand il y a des criminelles qui se sentent intouchable sur leur scooter il faut bien faire quelque chose.
Ce genre de chose n'arriverait jamais en France, mais venait des anglais a ne me choque pas du tout.

----------


## MiaowZedong

Ils vont clairement plus vite que les fuyards et pourraient assez facilement leur couper la route et les enfermer proprement pour les obliger de mettre pied  terre. Toutes les polices du monde savent faire cela. Mais il est important pour eux d'tre craint alors ils les percutent  ::roll:: .

P.S. et le jour o a fera un mort, ce sont les contribuables qui indemniseront la famille au civil et les flics n'auront rien au pnal ::aie::

----------


## Ryu2000

> Mais il est important pour eux d'tre craint.


En tout cas a fonctionne, la criminalit en scooter diminue et tout ce qui compte (dans la logique britannique).
C'est pas applicable en France, mais dans leur monde a a du sens.

----------


## ymoreau

> Quand il y a des criminelles qui se sentent intouchable sur leur scooter il faut bien faire quelque chose.


C'est marrant, en remplaant _scooter_ par _fauteuil_ on pourrait croire que tu parles du gouvernement  ::aie::

----------


## ymoreau

> Je ne remet pas en cause cette analyse bien sur, mais on peut aussi voir les manifestants sortant du burger king tre "accueilli" par une rang de CRS qui attendait  la sortie, et qui eux avait il me semble eu le temps de reprendre leurs esprits. D'autres causes sont aussi  luvre.


On peut mme voir que les CRS les bousculent _gentiment_ pour les faire partir, mais que ds qu'il y a un gilet-jaune  terre ils se ruent tous pour lui mettre un coup de pied gratos.
il pour il, dent pour dent, c'est pas le genre de proverbe que j'aurais mis dans les serments de la police.

----------


## Ecthelion2

Comme quoi ils ne sont pas tous perdus pour la France, un syndicat de police appelle  la grve illimite  partir du 8 dcembre en soutient aux gilets jaunes :

https://www.lexpress.fr/actualite/so...e_2052006.html


Ryu va tre content, la police commence  rejoindre le peuple.  ::):

----------


## ABCIWEB

> Le paiement des intrts de la dette c'est seulement le 4me poste de dpense de l'tat avec 11% du budget englouti dedans (cf page 10) mais sinon tout va bien hein ! On pourrait seulement se payer une deuxime arme avec


Oui mais elle ne sort pas de nulle part cette dette. La mettre en avant comme un pouvantail c'est bien pour effrayer les gueux et les taxer toujours plus, mais au bout d'un moment avec internet et toujours de plus en plus d'information qui circule, ils mettent un gilet jaune et demandent : mais qu'est-ce que vous faites avec nos impts ?

Macron n'a pas voulu parler de mai 68, mais il y avait un autre anniversaire cette anne, celui de la crise de 2008 et pour l'occasion plusieurs documentaires trs instructifs sont sortis dont celui-ci qui nous montre comment cette dette a explos de plus de 50% en six ans du fait du comportement des banques, avant, pendant, et aprs la crise.

Et ce n'est pas du pass, puisqu'on apprenait en octobre dernier que le gouvernement franais favorisait encore aujourd'hui la fraude fiscale avec un exemple ici de 17 milliards vapors au profit des spculateurs financiers avec la bndiction de Macron. 

Donc bon, payer c'est bien beau, mais les dlinquants en col blanc creusent la dette bien plus vite que le peuple ne peut la rembourser. Et forcment, on finit par en avoir marre de ce jeu d'attrape-couillon. Pourquoi devrait-on s'en proccuper, puisqu'ils s'en foutent bien, eux, de creuser la dette et avec la complicit du gouvernement.

----------


## Jon Shannow

Et voil ! Encore un cadeau aux patrons et aux banques... 

Dites, M. Mingolito, avec tout ce fric que l'tat vous donne, c'est quand que le chmage baisse ? Hum ? Non, parce que, a commence  faire pas mal...

----------


## Ryu2000

> c'est quand que le chmage baisse ?


Il y a des gens qui quittent la case "chmage" et qui rejoignent la case "RSA", a fait baisser les statistiques un peu.

La France vient de battre le Danemark, nous sommes les champions du monde :
La France devient le pays le plus tax au monde, selon l'OCDE



> LONDRES (Agefi-Dow Jones)--La France est devenue l'anne dernire le plus tax des pays riches, selon des chiffres publis mercredi alors que le pays est secou par un important mouvement de contestation des projets du gouvernement visant  augmenter la fiscalit sur les carburants.
> 
> L'tude annuelle de l'Organisation pour la coopration et le dveloppement conomique (OCDE) sur la fiscalit de ses 36 pays membres rvle que les recettes fiscales ont atteint en France 46,2% du produit intrieur brut (PIB) en 2017, contre 45,5% l'anne prcdente et 43,4% en 2000.
> 
> Le Danemark, qui occupait la premire place du podium depuis 2002, s'est laiss distancer par la France en faisant passer ses recettes fiscales  46% du PIB contre 46,2% en 2016 et 46,9% en 2000.


Les Gilets Jaunes se plaignent parce qu'ils paient trop de taxes, apparemment c'est bas sur des faits rels.

====
EDIT :



> https://www.lexpress.fr/actualite/so...e_2052006.html
> Le syndicat de policiers et de personnels administratifs Vigi Ministre de l'Intrieur se rallie aux gilets jaunes. L'organisation syndicale a dpos ce mercredi un pravis de grve illimite  partir du samedi 8 dcembre 2018, pour les personnels administratifs, techniques, scientifiques, ouvriers d'tat et cuisiniers de la police nationale, soit le mme jour que l'acte IV des gilets jaunes  Paris.


Un syndicat de police appelle  la grve !
C'est norme je trouve.
Le gouvernement serait dans une position dlicate si les policiers manifestaient parmi les Gilets Jaunes  ::ptdr::  ::ptdr::  ::ptdr:: 

Un syndicat de police rejoint les Gilets jaunes et appelle  la grve illimite



> "*Notre hirarchie va encore nous envoyer prendre les coups  sa place et  la place du gouvernement*". Cest par ces mots que le syndicat de police Vigi-Ministre de lIntrieur explique son choix de lancer un appel  la grve illimite  partir de samedi  8 dcembre. Ses responsables ont choisi de sallier au mouvement des Gilets jaunes pour "lacte 4" de la mobilisation.


Si la Police et l'arme comprennent qu'au sommet de la hirarchie il y a des gens plac par le gouvernement, a peut finir en coup d'tat  :8O:  :8-):  ::P:

----------


## BenoitM

> Il y a des gens qui quittent la case "chmage" et qui rejoignent la case "RSA", a fait baisser les statistiques un peu.
> 
> La France vient de battre le Danemark, nous sommes les champions du monde :
> La France devient le pays le plus tax au monde, selon l'OCDE
> 
> Les Gilets Jaunes se plaignent parce qu'ils paient trop de taxes, apparemment c'est bas sur des faits rels.


Trop de taxe ou ne gagne pas assez? 
Ou encore pas assez de justice fiscale?

Perso je prfrais payer 5000 de taxe et gagner 10.000 que payer que 500 de taxe et gagner 1500

----------


## Ryu2000

> Trop de taxe ou ne gagne pas assez? 
> Ou encore pas assez de justice fiscale?


C'est un tout.
Mais les taxes / impts / charges reprsentent un gros pourcentage de ce que gagne les franais.
Si les salaires augmentaient le pourcentage diminuerait ce serait chouette.
Malheureusement les salaires n'augmentent pas depuis bien longtemps alors que les taxes augmentent.
Il y a une forte pression sur la classe moyenne.
Une fois qu'ils ont tout pay ils ne leur reste plus rien, ils ne peuvent pas acheter une place de cinma ou aller manger dans une pizzeria.  ::(:

----------


## fredoche

Je ne sais pas pour vous, mais moi l o j'habite je vois de plus en plus de gilets jaunes sous les pare-brises. Je crois que l'on doit atteindre les 50%, 1/3 au minimum. En tout cas ce matin devant l'cole, le jaune fluo tait  la mode
Cette exaspration est bien plus qu'une histoire de carburant.

Merci ABCIWEB, ces ponctions et malversations durent depuis des annes, bien avant 2008. La fameuse fraude sociale est une goutte d'eau par rapport aux fraudes fiscales  grande chelle et autres optimisations fort complaisantes. Les profiteurs ne sont pas ceux que l'on montre toujours du doigt : chmeurs, malades en arrt, immigrs...

Je crois que dans tous les autres pays l'intrt commun prime, celui de la nation et des citoyens. Mme l'Italie s'est mise en 4 pour casser la mafia.

----------


## Jipt

> Je ne sais pas pour vous, mais moi l o j'habite je vois de plus en plus de gilets jaunes sous les pare-brises. Je crois que l'on doit atteindre les 50%, 1/3 au minimum. En tout cas ce matin devant l'cole, le jaune fluo tait  la mode


Attention  l'effet pervers "je sors mon gija comme a je peux passer dans les embouteillages sans me faire agresser".
H oui (hlas)...

Parce qu' terme, si tout le monde arbore un gija,, c'est comme si personne n'en avait.

----------


## fredoche

non je ne pense pas
Il n'y a pas de blocage en ce moment par ici, les choses ne se passent pas comme  Paris. Bon aprs je n'ai pas fait de sondage hein.
Aprs une fois que tu es dans la file, gilet jaune ou pas, tu es bloqu et pis c'est tout

Il y a peut-tre un effet "conformisme" cela tant.
Hier une manif bon enfant et visiblement assez spontane  Chalon : 
http://www.info-chalon.com/articles/...manifestation/
C'est autant qu'une manif syndicale unifie

des casseurs chalonnais interviews  ::aie::  :
http://www.info-chalon.com/articles/...es-politiques/

----------


## Ryu2000

> Cette exaspration est bien plus qu'une histoire de carburant.


Il n'y a que les bobos qui sont assez cons pour se dire que les gilets jaunes sont des gros pollueurs et veulent faire aucun effort pour la plante.
a n'a bien entendu strictement rien  voir !
L'augmentation des taxes sur le carburant c'est juste la gote d'eau.
La limite  t dpass, c'est comme en Grce quand il y a eu les meutes avec la manifestation contre l'austrit.

Le gouvernement ne fait rien pour l'cologie.
Pousser les gens  acheter une voiture lectrique, a pollue plus que de garder sa vieille Diesel et en plus le prix du kWh va augmenter !
Les transports en commun sont toujours hors de prix (regardez le prix d'un billet de train c'est effrayant).




> "je sors mon gija comme a je peux passer dans les embouteillages sans me faire agresser".


Il est peut-tre arriv que quelqu'un mette un gilet jaune dans sa voiture en esprant passer les barrages plus vites.
Mais il n'y a plus de blocage, et cette technique ne marche pas forcment, j'ai vu des voitures avec des gilets jaunes se faire arrter pendant les prcdents actes.
Si quelqu'un fait a il n'est pas 100% en dsaccord avec les gilets jaunes.
Si vraiment tu les dtestes, tu ne va pas une seconde porter leur symbole.

Les sondages disent que la majorit du peuple soutien le mouvement.

=====
Macron essaie de mettre la faute sur Edouard Philippe :
Gilets jaunes : Macron annule la hausse des taxes et corrige Philippe



> *L'lyse a finalement dcid d'abandonner purement et simplement l'augmentation prvue en 2019. Un vritable dsaveu pour le premier ministre.*
> 
> Les divergences larves viennent d'clater au grand jour. Entre Emmanuel Macron et douard Philippe, rien ne va plus. Il y a une diffrence de ligne entre eux qui n'est plus tenable, lche un pilier de la majorit. Et pour cause, moins de 24 heures aprs l'annonce par le premier ministre d'une pause fiscale de six mois sur les carburants, *l'lyse a annonc mercredi soir l'abandon pur et simple de l'augmentation initialement prvue. Le prsident a compris que cette notion de moratoire tait considre par les gens comme une demi-mesure, et il a considr qu'on n'avait pas le droit de laisser entendre cela. Il fallait aller un cran plus loin*, expliquait dans la soire l'un des plus proches conseillers du chef de l'tat.
> 
> Au mme moment, l'Assemble nationale achevait pourtant sa cinquime heure de sance et s'apprtait  voter largement la dclaration d'douard Philippe, qui s'en remettait encore  une solution (...) issue du dbat. Autrement dit, le premier ministre laissait ouvertes les deux options, y compris celle d'un rtablissement de la hausse de la fameuse taxe carbone. Ce qui n'est pas l'avis de l'lyse. *Sauf ide de gnie, dans six mois, on n'y reviendra pas. Pour l'instant, on ne peut pas dire qu'elle est suspendue, puisqu'elle n'existe pas. On emploie donc le terme d'annulation*, assure le Chteau. Bref, deux sons de cloche trs diffrents au plus haut sommet de l'tat.


Donc au lieu de dcaler de 6 mois a va tre dcal de 12 mois  ::P:

----------


## David_g

> Si la Police et l'arme comprennent qu'au sommet de la hirarchie il y a des gens plac par le gouvernement, a peut finir en coup d'tat


j'ai quand mme un profond problme  voir quelqu'un se rjouir d'un possible coup d'tat dans un pays dmocratique.

----------


## benjani13

> Merci ABCIWEB, ces ponctions et malversations durent depuis des annes, bien avant 2008. La fameuse fraude sociale est une goutte d'eau par rapport aux fraudes fiscales  grande chelle et autres optimisations fort complaisantes. Les profiteurs ne sont pas ceux que l'on montre toujours du doigt : chmeurs, malades en arrt, immigrs...


Ces ides restent profondment ancrs malheureusement. Je voyais hier soir sur twitter divers messages se flicitant qu'on s'occupe enfin des problmes de la France rurale au lieu de toujours aider "les banlieue arroses de subventions et d'aides". On continue tout de mme de pointer du doigts les pauvres de l'autre cot de la rue, ou les juste un peu moins pauvres comme tant le problme.




> j'ai quand mme un profond problme  voir quelqu'un se rjouir d'un possible coup d'tat dans un pays dmocratique.


Je suis d'accord. Il n'empche qu' de petites chelles ce serait peut tre efficace. Par exemple, "prendre" une prfecture (l'envahir pacifiquement, juste par le nombre), serait plus efficace et symbolique je pense que de la bruler (cf prfecture du puy en velay).

----------


## Ryu2000

> j'ai quand mme un profond problme  voir quelqu'un se rjouir d'un possible coup d'tat dans un pays dmocratique.


Notre dmocratie ne fonctionne pas, c'est une catastrophe.
On a enchan Sarkozy, Hollande et maintenant Macron, les gens n'en peuvent plus.
N'importe quoi serait mieux... L'arme ne pourrait pas faire pire que le trio Sarkozy/Hollande/Macron.
L'arme pourrait installer un meilleur systme dmocratique, avec une assemble constituante, du tirage au sort etc.

Non mais c'est bon calmez-vous, il ne va pas y avoir de coup d'tat (en tout cas c'est trs peu probable pour le moment).
Mais il faudrait que a finisse en rvolution, si on fait le constat aujourd'hui, on en vient  la conclusion que notre dmocratie ne fonctionne pas.
Les politiques font n'importe quoi (ils privatisent des partis rentable de l'tat par exemple), la justice fait n'importe quoi (le mur des cons), etc.
On a besoin d'un formatage, il y a trop de virus, trojans, spywares, malwares, le peuple va installer Linux si a continu !

On est peut-tre pas loin d'un moment historique, peut-tre que cette histoire de gilets jaunes finira dans les livres d'histoire.
Je trouve intressant le fait qu'un syndicat de police appelle  la grve.
Ils ne peuvent plus suivre les ordres de Macron, ils sont trop fatigu.
C'est pas rien comme info.

----------


## Bubu017

> *L'arme* pourrait installer un meilleur *systme dmocratique*, avec une assemble constituante, du tirage au sort etc.


C'est moi ou il y a quelque chose qui ne va pas dans cette phrase ?




> N'importe quoi serait mieux... L'arme ne pourrait pas faire pire que le trio Sarkozy/Hollande/Macron.


On a dj eu un gnral  la tte de l'tat, et on a vu comment a a fini. Et lui il tait connu et aim quand il est arriv.

----------


## Ryu2000

> On a dj eu un gnral  la tte de l'tat


De Gaulle tait styl, il est all rcuprer l'or de la France qui tait stock aux USA  :8-): 
Parce qu'il avait compris que le dollar n'tait qu'un bout de papier imprim  l'infini sans aucune valeur.
Le gars avait dit Vive le Qubec libre ! c'est norme !
Bref...

Pour la blague : On a eu un marchal  la tte de l'tat et a c'tait bien pass aussi. Il y a eu beaucoup de progrs sociaux. (regardez en 41/42 Acquis sociaux - En France) Ce ne sont pas les franais qui ont vot pour mettre cette personne au pouvoir.

De toute faon je ne parle pas de mettre l'arme au pouvoir, je parle d'avoir le soutiens de la police.
Lors du printemps arabe des peuples ont eu le soutient de l'arme et c'est comme a qu'ils ont pu renverser le pouvoir.
Au final rien n'a chang, mais *il y a eu l'arme et le peuple dans la mme quipe, c'est indispensable pour une rvolution.*
====

J'tais pas l pour a.
Des gens pensent que le mouvement des gilets jaunes tait en train de s'teindre, mais d'un autre ct :
Routiers, agriculteurs, cheminots : la contestation se propage



> La colre des gilets jaunes commence  faire tache d'huile dans de nombreux secteurs. Plusieurs professions appellent leur troupe  venir grossir les manifestations de ce week-end. Passage en revue.
> 
> Les efforts du gouvernement pour calmer la grogne des gilets jaunes semblent vains. Malgr l'annonce d'une suppression en 2019 des taxes sur les carburants, les appels  manifester samedi  Paris restent plus que jamais d'actualit. L'lyse, qui dit craindre une trs grande violence, a exhort tous les partis politiques, syndicats et patronat  lancer un appel au calme. Les dirigeants des grands syndicats nationaux (CGT, CFDT, FO, CFE-CGC, CFTC) et de l'Unsa, la FSU et Solidaires se runissent ce jeudi matin pour faire le point. Mais dj, certains d'entre eux, dans diverses professions, appellent  se greffer  la mobilisation. Lyces et facults sont concerns. Le Figaro fait le point.


En plus le gouvernement a back-dash, il va faire attention  l'augmentation des taxes en 2019.

----------


## BenoitM

> Notre dmocratie ne fonctionne pas, c'est une catastrophe.
> On a enchan Sarkozy, Hollande et maintenant Macron, les gens n'en peuvent plus.


Pourtant les gens votent pour eux :p

----------


## Ryu2000

> Pourtant les gens votent pour eux :p


Il faut le dire vite...
En ralit Macron a t lu avec 18,19% des inscrits.
Aprs il tait contre Marine, donc a ne compte pas...
Mme Philippe Poutou et Nathalie Arthaud gagneraient contre Marine ! Peut-tre mme Franois Bayrou !
Grosse campagne de pub par tous les mdiasSoutien de gars du PS comme Hollande et VallsSoutien de puissant comme Attali, Minc, BHL, Drahi, BergerCampagne violente contre Fillon qui tait le favoris de llectionSoutien de Bayrou, a reprsente quand mme 0,2% des lecteurs  ::P: Tout le monde se foutait du PS et d'HamonFinale contre Marine
N'importe qui avec tout a aurait gagn.

====
Si au moins on comptait le vote blanc pour dire "On ne veut d'aucun des 2 candidats" ce serait plus intressant.
Macron est ha par la majorit des franais depuis le premier tour.
Comme on voit dans cette vido (vers 5 minutes) :



On a fait le quinquennat parce qu'aucun candidat ne pourrait tenir plus de 5 ans. (Hollande a t lu en 2012, parce que les gens dtestaient Sarkozy)

====
Officiellement la cote de popularit de Macron est  18% (perso je ne vois pas comment elle pourrait tre aussi haute).
Sondage: Macron et Philippe sont  leur plus bas niveau de popularit

----------


## fredoche

> On a fait le quinquennat parce qu'aucun candidat ne pourrait tenir plus de 5 ans. (Hollande a t lu en 2012, parce que les gens dtestaient Sarkozy)


Je pense que tu peux remonter  Chirac premier mandat.
Et Jospin n'est pas innocent
Chirac a dissolu en 1997 pour se garantir les 5 ans qui lui restaient, pas sur qu'il en voulait si Jospin n'tait pas devenu 1er ministre  cette occasion.
Et Jospin a invers les calendriers des lgislatives et prsidentielles, et d'un coup d'un seul tu t'es retrouv avec une machine institutionnelle quasi-despotique, et donc a fait pas loin de 20 ans qu'on se traine ce boulet institutionnel, et le clown (clone pardon) quinquennal qui gagne la loterie du tirage (suffrage) universel.

Parce que Jospin se voyait prsident, encore quelques jours avant le 1er tour de 2002, personne ne donnait Le Pen au 2e tour

----------


## Ryu2000

> Je pense que tu peux remonter  Chirac premier mandat.


Au moins Chirac avait dit non  l'intervention en Irak, c'est la dernire fois que la France a t respect  l'international,  partir de Sarkozy la France est devenu le chien des USA.
Sarkozy nous a mme fait rintgrer l'OTAN  ::(:  ::?:  ::pleure:: 

Ok Chirac tait nul, mais il tait quand mme largement au dessus de Sarkozy/Hollande/Macron.
 l'poque les gens ne l'aimaient pas, mais avec le recul ils se sont dit qu'il tait relativement bon.
Entre Chirac et Sarkozy ya une grosse chute du niveau.

----------


## BenoitM

> Mme Philippe Poutou et Nathalie Arthaud gagneraient contre Marine ! Peut-tre mme Franois Bayrou !


Mais encore faut-il faire 25%  ::): 

Bon et s'il y aurait pas eu les mdias c'tait Fillion qui gagnait? Tu penses que Fillion aurait t mieux? :p

----------


## MiaowZedong

> Sarkozy nous a mme fait rintgrer l'OTAN


La France n'a jamais quitt l'OTAN, juste le commandement intgr, apprend  lire avant de venir poster ici.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Mais encore faut-il faire 25%


18,19% des inscrits, 24,01% des exprims, c'est crit l :
Election prsidentielle 2017 : rsultats globaux du premier tour

Avec une alliance Hamon + Melenchon a aurait pu passer :
M. Benot HAMON : 4,82%
M. Jean-Luc MLENCHON : 14,84%

Enfin bref, c'tait pour dire que le FN perd toujours...
Asselineau, Cheminade, Lasalle gagneraient contre le FN, mais ils ne seront surement jamais au second tour...
En tout cas se retrouver contre le FN c'est la victoire assur !




> Bon et s'il y aurait pas eu les mdias c'tait Fillion qui gagnait?


La justice, la police, les mdias, les politiques taient tous  fond contre Fillon.
C'est la mme technique qui a t utilis contre Melenchon rcemment, il a mme t suspendu de la franc maonnerie pendant un moment.
Le Penelope Gate a fait normment de bruit, des gens qui auraient pu voter Fillon ont vot Macron...

Fillon serait surement bien meilleur que Macron, je dis a alors que je dteste l'UMP par dessus tout, l'UMP n'aimait pas Fillon, c'est peut-tre pour a que j'arrive pas  le dtester.
Le plan c'tait que Valls gagne au PS et que Jup gagne  l'UMP, il n'y aura surement pas de primaires en 2022 ^^




> juste le commandement intgr


Ne jouez pas sur les mots Mademoiselle Deray.
La France ne devrait pas faire partie du commandement intgr de l'OTAN, elle ne devrait mme pas y tre du tout.
Les USA sont nos ennemis.

----------


## fredoche

> Ok Chirac tait nul, mais il tait quand mme largement au dessus de Sarkozy/Hollande/Macron.
>  l'poque les gens ne l'aimaient pas, mais avec le recul ils se sont dit qu'il tait relativement bon.
> Entre Chirac et Sarkozy ya une grosse chute du niveau.


Pour ma part, aujourd'hui  ce stade, je ne sais plus quoi penser de tous ces gens.
Jospin aurait fait le mme programme que Hollande seconde partie  n'en pas douter.

L'un  meilleur, l'autre moins bon, nous sommes  chaque fois tributaires d'un seul homme qui a quasi tout pouvoir. L'homme providentiel De Gaulle de 1958 est arriv en pleine guerre dAlgrie et visiblement il lui fallait les coudes franches. 
Aujourd'hui cela n'a plus de sens, mais quand je vois les systmes  la proportionnelle, j'ai le sentiment que c'est pire. 

En tout cas en Belgique a l'est  mon avis, et BenoitM j'attends avec impatience ta fine analyse de ce systme de cooptation et copinage des lites qui vous gouvernent puisque les gens votent pour eux aussi, et en plus ils n'ont pas le choix. Un Charles Michel au pouvoir depuis presque 5 ans avec un vote de prfrence anecdotique et le soutien de la frange scessionniste du pays, le NVA.
Les alliances telles qu'on peut les voir sont assez drangeantes, mme pour une grande partie de la population belge visiblement. Mais en fin de compte c'est encore et toujours  peu prs la mme politique no-librale de casse du systme social et de promotion des lites financires.

J'apprcie les USA car il semble exister de rels contre-pouvoirs et un contrle du parlement, et les lections de mi-mandat permettent de redistribuer les cartes du lgislatif. Une fdration a de clairs avantages. 

En France le prsident est juste intouchable, il a beau jeu de clamer avec arrogance qu'on vienne le chercher, c'est juste une invitation au putsch en ralit, au coup d'tat. Un roi du 17 e sicle ne serait pas mieux loti

De Gaulle tait royaliste ou monarchiste il me semble mme si c'est assez peu connu

----------


## David_g

> Notre dmocratie ne fonctionne pas, c'est une catastrophe.
> On a enchan Sarkozy, Hollande et maintenant Macron, les gens n'en peuvent plus.
> N'importe quoi serait mieux... L'arme ne pourrait pas faire pire que le trio Sarkozy/Hollande/Macron.
> L'arme pourrait installer un meilleur systme dmocratique, avec une assemble constituante, du tirage au sort etc.
> 
> Non mais c'est bon calmez-vous, il ne va pas y avoir de coup d'tat (en tout cas c'est trs peu probable pour le moment).
> Mais il faudrait que a finisse en rvolution, si on fait le constat aujourd'hui, on en vient  la conclusion que notre dmocratie ne fonctionne pas.
> Les politiques font n'importe quoi (ils privatisent des partis rentable de l'tat par exemple), la justice fait n'importe quoi (le mur des cons), etc.


Les mots ont un sens tu sais. si tu choisis ce mot, aie conscience de ce qu'il signifie.
- Historiquement, on a quand mme assez rarement vu l'arme mettre en place de meilleur systme dmocratique (de plus en quoi du tirage au sort constitue un meilleur systme ?)
- Le mur des cons, j'ai du mal  voir en quoi a peut se raccourcir en "la justice fait n'importe quoi"

----------


## MiaowZedong

> De Gaulle tait royaliste ou monarchiste il me semble mme si c'est assez peu connu


Avant la 2me Guerre Mondiale, oui. Comme Leclerc de Hautecloque et bien d'autres militaires. Ils se sont rallis  la Rpublique par la suite, voir dans le cas de Leclerc il avait bascul trs  gauche pendant la guerre, ce qui alimente des thories du complot sur son accident d'avion fatal (c'est vrai que la mort d'un gnral qui voulait l'indpendance de l'Indochine, la pleine citoyennet pour les Algriens et ngocier avec la CGT, a arrangeait beaucoup dans les forces armes). Ceux qui sont rests monarchistes se sont grills avec le putsch dAlger.

----------


## zecreator

On est tous d'accord. Un conflit, c'est pas toujours propre. En mme temps, quand on veut la paix, faut se prparer  faire la guerre et  se prendre des coups. Les vidos qui circulent sur les rseaux sociaux, montrant des CRS "se dfouler" sur des manifestants, valent bien celles diffuss par les rseaux de police, montrant des manifestants, "se dfouler" sur les CRS.

Si les gens pensent pouvoir bloquer le pays, sans se prendre un coup de l'acrymogne ou de matraque sur la tronche, c'est qu'ils ne se rendaient pas vraiment compte dans quoi ils s'engageaient. Comme si l'Etat allait vous simplifier la vie.

Si pour vous, la contestation, la manifestation, a doit ressembler  la foire  la merguez, RESTEZ CHEZ VOUS !

----------


## seedbarrett

Je suis d'autant plus d'accord avec zecreator qu'en France, on est pas connu pour la paix. Beaucoup de nos hros sont des militaires, et on aime se ressasser des moments particulirement violent de notre histoire. En fait c'est depuis 1945 et tous les traumatismes lis que la violence  commenc  dcroitre j'ai l'impression. Et mai 68  prcipit cette baisse de la violence.Alors forcement esprer arriver et mettre une marguerite dans le flashball du mec en face a me parait effectivement sortir d'un phantasme. 
Mais a ne doit pas tre une excuse pour que les CRS tabasse tout le monde en disant "il tait prvenu". Le soucis l vient du fait que ces combats ne sont mme pas  armes gales. J'aimerai bien voir un CRS provoquer en MMA en tudiant, et ce malgr son ge.

----------


## MABROUKI

> Ryu000
> e trouve intressant le fait qu'un syndicat de police appelle  la grve.
> Ils ne peuvent plus suivre les ordres de Macron, ils sont trop fatigu.
> C'est pas rien comme info.


Mais non, c'est la remarque de Grogro sur Fouch,le brave prfet de Police  sous le Directoire, le Consulat et l'Empire.de Napolon 1er  ,trs efficace .
Car  aujourd'hui je suis baubi d'entendre qu'un pays de 69 millions dmes ne dispose que 60 milles policiers  ce qui un dficit sidral pour maintenir l'ordre ...
Car chez moi,le  gvt  dispose de 200 milles flics CRS prts  bondir pour un pays de 40 millions dmes ...
Le ministre Jacob  devrait disposer (si on prend  la mme proportion que la notre) d'au moins 300 polices prts  tomber sur le paletot de franais subitement excits !!!

Un tel effectif  tient compte de la possible prolongation de la dure des troubles et permet aux flics de se reposer pour prendre des forces ,car les civils excits le font en se relayant ...

----------


## benjani13

> On est tous d'accord. Un conflit, c'est pas toujours propre. En mme temps, quand on veut la paix, faut se prparer  faire la guerre et  se prendre des coups. Les vidos qui circulent sur les rseaux sociaux, montrant des CRS "se dfouler" sur des manifestants, valent bien celles diffuss par les rseaux de police, montrant des manifestants, "se dfouler" sur les CRS.
> 
> Si les gens pensent pouvoir bloquer le pays, sans se prendre un coup de l'acrymogne ou de matraque sur la tronche, c'est qu'ils ne se rendaient pas vraiment compte dans quoi ils s'engageaient. Comme si l'Etat allait vous simplifier la vie.
> 
> Si pour vous, la contestation, la manifestation, a doit ressembler  la foire  la merguez, RESTEZ CHEZ VOUS !


Personne ne dnonce un coup de matraque ou une lacrymo sur quelqu'un qui est all au contact. On s'tonne de l'inutile : les 25 coups de matraques sur un gars  terre, les flashball dans la tte de lycens (des mineurs, au moment o une loi contre la fess a t adopt, ironique), arroser de lacrymo des lycens plaqus contre un mur , etc.

La violence contre les policiers et tout aussi abjecte, mais elle a t publiquement et longuement relayes. Elle a t discut au snat et  l'assembl. Donc personnellement je n'ai rien  rajouter. Les abus des forces de l'ordre eux ont trs peu t voqus. La commission des loi du Snat a auditionn mardi Castaner, Nunez et Delpuech,  part une question d'ordre gnrale sur l'utilisation des grenades de dsencerclement, aucune question prcise n'a t pose concernant les drives de certains CRS, alors que des cas concrets taient dj connus. D'autant que les forces de l'ordre pourraient tre dot d'armes plus lourdes si les violences des manifestations s'accroissent. Il me semble qu'il serait irresponsable de le faire si les pouvoirs publics ne posent pas de contrainte et un contrles fort sur leurs usages, et n'analyse pas dj la situation actuelle (mauvaise utilisation des armes actuels, fatigue des CRS, etc). Sinon on va vers un carnage.

----------


## MiaowZedong

partir du moment o les policiers ne sont pas foutus de suivre des rgles simples pour l'utilisation de leurs Flashballs (trange quand mme le nombre de blessures  la tte provoques par une arme avec laquelle il est prohib de viser la tte, les policiers doivent vraiment mal tirer ::aie:: ) je pense qu'il est juste criminellement irresponsable de leur confier des "armes plus lourdes".

D'ailleurs, la Commission Nationale de Dontologie de la Scurit avait prconis d'interdire l'usage du Flashball par les forces de l'ordre lors de manifestations sur la voie publique. Le gouvernement Sarkozy/Fillon de l'poque a donc dcid de ne pas utiliser cette arme....non je dconne, en vrai ils ont dissous la Commission Nationale de Dontologie de la Scurit  ::aie::  et le pire, c'est qu'aprs il y en a qui disent que le gouvernement ne reduit jamais le nombre d'autorits administratives  ::aie::

----------


## fredoche

> Mais non, c'est la remarque de Grogro sur Fouch,le brave prfet de Police  sous le Directoire, le Consulat et l'Empire.de Napolon 1er  ,trs efficace .
> Car  aujourd'hui je suis baubi d'entendre qu'un pays de 69 millions dmes ne dispose que 60 milles policiers  ce qui un dficit sidral pour maintenir l'ordre ...
> Car chez moi,le  gvt  dispose de 200 milles flics CRS prts  bondir pour un pays de 40 millions dmes ...


Tu es o Mabrouki ?

baubi a faisait longtemps que je n'avais pas lu ce mot

Alors rassure-toi la flicaille pullule dans ce pays :
https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Police_nationale_(France) : 147 000
dont CRS : https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Compag...%A9curit%C3%A9 : 14 000
https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gendar...fran%C3%A7aise : 100 000
dont https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gendarmerie_mobile : 13 000
https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Police...ipale_(France) : 21 454
SUGE : https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/S%C3%B...A9_ferroviaire : 3035
Douanes : https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Direct...oits_indirects : 16 672
Garde Champtre : https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Garde_champ%C3%AAtre: 1 100
ONF : https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Office...es_for%C3%AAts : ???

Je dois bien en oublier et a doit faire environ 300 000...

Pis quand tu traines dans les gares en France, tu croises les militaires, genre chasseurs alpins, qui n'ont aucun pouvoir de police, mais des gros ptards genre FAMAS

----------


## MABROUKI

> fredoche
> Pis quand tu traines dans les gares en France, tu croises les militaires, genre chasseurs alpins, qui n'ont aucun pouvoir de police, mais des gros ptards genre FAMAS


Ah j'ai oublie  les bons gendarmes en cantonnement dans leur caserne ,prts  seconder les CRS au cas ou...
Nous en avons en quantit surabondante quelque 150 milles...
Quant au militaire et troufions ,ils ne sont pas entrans au maintien de l'ordre et s'ils sont sollicits pour ca ,ils feront des dgts  car ils ne savent que tirer au jug !!!

Mais Fouch  s'il ressuscitait serait dsol et il demanderait certainement le triplement ou quadruplement des effectifs !!

----------


## ABCIWEB

> Merci ABCIWEB, ces ponctions et malversations durent depuis des annes, bien avant 2008. La fameuse fraude sociale est une goutte d'eau par rapport aux fraudes fiscales  grande chelle et autres optimisations fort complaisantes. Les profiteurs ne sont pas ceux que l'on montre toujours du doigt : chmeurs, malades en arrt, immigrs...


Effectivement, et j'ai l'impression que cela commence par tre compris par de plus en plus de monde. Parmi les gilets jaunes, il y a bien quelques revendications pour supprimer les aides sociales ou l'assistanat mais c'est assez marginal, mme si c'est pingl systmatiquement dans les mdias proches du pouvoir. Les demandes de rtablissement de l'impt sur la fortune et de plus de justice sociale sont beaucoup plus frquentes, ce qui est  rassurant.

Peut tre aussi un bienfait des changes autour d'un rond point pour se rendre compte que le vrai problme n'est pas la lutte des ides mais la lutte des classes. Aussi la prcarit de l'emploi, l'exprience des licenciements et du chmage est vcue de plus en plus souvent et par un trs grand nombre, ce qui remet assez vite les ides en place. Et non, il ne suffit pas de traverser la rue comme le dit Macron  tous "ces gens qui ne sont rien" ou encore Wauquiez grand pourvoyeur de ces ides malsaines contre l'assistanat.

Le slogan de l'assistanat permet de faire oublier les vrais coupables, et en mme temps de diviser le peuple pour mieux rgner. Et puis si l'on pouvait remplacer les cotisations par des assurances, ce serait un business fantastique pour les banques et les assurances prives. Et toujours en mme temps, l'abandon du principe des cotisations sociales, c'est aussi l'abandon de l'esprit de solidarit, donc aussi moins de possibilits d'union et de rvolte populaire.

On voit bien que l'utilisation de cette notion d'assistanat pour casser le modle franais est le nud gordien de leur stratgie politique puisqu'il leur permettrait d'obtenir en mme temps la soumission du peuple et des revenus mirifiques pour leurs copains banquiers et spculateurs.

Mais bon, il y a eu un grippage, et cette fois-ci un gros. On verra samedi, sans doute le jour le plus long pour notre banquier. 

Aprs j'ai la certitude qu'il prfrerait dmissionner plutt que de rtablir l'impt sur la fortune. Il tait tellement fier de faire a en mme temps que de baisser les allocations logements... C'est son trophe initiatique, un chef d'oeuvre de mpris et d'injustice, le symbole de sa toute puissance pour assommer le peuple et montrer qui est le chef. Alors imaginez un peu, lui prendre a ce serait lui faire perdre sa virilit et son honneur. Et comme dans l'Avare on le verrait tourner comme un poulet sans tte : "ma cassette, on m'a vol ma cassette"  ::lol::

----------


## ABCIWEB

Cette vido n'a pas t tourne au Venezuela mais hier en France  Mantes-la-Jolie:




Plus d'info ici.

J'entends dire  la radio que certains dputs LREM craignent pour leur scurit, c'est a leur message de paix ?

Ecoutez l'mission le 7/9 sur France inter. Le ministre de l'ducation Jean-Michel Blanquer est l'invit  8h30. Devant l'indignation gnrale, mme le journaliste est oblig de dire qu'on parle de rafle sur les rseaux sociaux. Aprs l'intervention de quelques auditeurs, dont une prof qui dit qu'un lve est en garde  vue de 36h pour avoir tagu "macron dmission" sur un panneau... un autre qui demande pourquoi les matires gnrales seront sacrifies dans les filires professionnelles, les pauvres doivent-ils  tre utiliss uniquement comme outil de travail sans accs  la culture gnrale...  le ministre se barre en en appelant  la l'union sacre pour les valeurs rpublicaines... Hum... no comment.

En mme temps, c'est a aussi de mettre un banquier au pouvoir. Entre l'affaire Benalla et maintenant Christophe Castaner qui n'avait aucune comptence  exercer cette fonction de ministre de l'intrieur, on voit qu'il suffit d'tre bien vu par sa majest pour se prendre pour n'importe qui et pour faire n'importe quoi. Et ensuite on nous demande d'tre responsable et de fermer nos gueules...

----------


## Ryu2000

> Car  aujourd'hui je suis baubi d'entendre qu'un pays de 69 millions dmes ne dispose que 60 milles policiers  ce qui un dficit sidral pour maintenir l'ordre ...
> Car chez moi,le  gvt  dispose de 200 milles flics CRS prts  bondir pour un pays de 40 millions dmes ...


Il y a des peuples plus disciplin que d'autres.
Les chinois ce ne sont pas des algriens par exemple...
C'est pas la mme agressivit.

Bon ben l on voit aucune information intressante :
Une carte mondiale de la densit policire

C'est bas l dessus : List of countries and dependencies by number of police officers
Il faudrait trouver la catgorie "*Maintien de l'ordre*" mais je ne sais pas comment rechercher a...




> Les vidos qui circulent sur les rseaux sociaux, montrant des CRS "se dfouler" sur des manifestants, valent bien celles diffuss par les rseaux de police, montrant des manifestants, "se dfouler" sur les CRS.


Si des CRS ont frapp des manifestants, a vient des ordres.
Les mdias montrent en priorit les casseurs et du coup a valide l'action, il y a des gens qui cassent des trucs il faut bien les arrter.
Ya quand mme une rplique en pltre qui a t cass...

J'ai vu une vido o on voit des gilets jaunes attaquer des CRS et des autres gilets jaunes aider ces mmes CRS  s'enfuir.
Il y a aussi un gilet jaune qui attaque un parcmtre et qui se fait arrter par des dizaines de gilets jaunes.
a devait tre l dedans :






> J'entends dire  la radio que certains dputs LREM craignent pour leur scurit, c'est a leur message de paix ?


Ils ont raison d'avoir peur a pourrait finir en rvolution.
La guillotine pourrait revenir ^^ lol

Rtablir l'ISF ne changerait rien.
Il faut un changement beaucoup plus radical, comme la VI Rpublique ou quelque chose.
Il faut changer la conception.
Si on regarde ce vieux systme de gestion de projet :

Ben l on voit que la recette est mauvaise alors il faut repartir  l'analyse des besoins et faisabilit.

==============
EDIT :
Edouard Philippe annonce le dploiement de 12 blinds de gendarmerie samedi  Paris
Benot Hamon :  Ce mouvement ressemble aux printemps arabes 



> Dans un entretien au  Monde , lancien socialiste dclare sa candidature aux lections europennes et revient sur les  gilets jaunes , un mouvement social  profond .


Les politiciens essaient de rcuprer des votes pour les europennes qui arrivent.

----------


## Invit

> D'ailleurs, la Commission Nationale de Dontologie de la Scurit avait prconis d'interdire l'usage du Flashball par les forces de l'ordre lors de manifestations sur la voie publique


Et il y a un texte de loi qui interdit le lancer de pav, barrire de scurit, cocktail molotov, bouteilles d'acides, etc ...

Il faut arrter de dire des conneries et voir o est la vrai violence.

----------


## Marco46

> Mais bon, il y a eu un grippage, et cette fois-ci un gros. On verra samedi, sans doute le jour le plus long pour notre banquier.


Il n'y a aucune raison pour que a s'arrte samedi.

On est pass d'une gestion de l'tat  horizon 1 an par des managers de pacotille  une gestion  1 semaine. C'est dlirant.

Il n'y a qu'une seule option de trs court terme pour la suite, lcher srieusement la bride en allgeant les cotisations sociales salariales de plusieurs centaines d'euros sur les petits salaires et donc laisser filer les dficits. Rien d'autre ne rtablira le calme. La seule alternative consisterait  mater la rbellion par la force mais a ferait de ce gouvernement une force tyrannique.

----------


## Marco46

> Il faut arrter de dire des conneries et voir o est la vrai violence.


La vrai violence c'est quand tu travailles et que tu dois faire le choix entre remplir ton frigo ou le rservoir de ta voiture. Tant que ce point n'est pas rgl ... Les gens ne font pas la manche, ils ne demandent pas des aides, ils demandent de vivre de leur travail, quoi de plus lgitime ?

----------


## Invit

> Il n'y a qu'une seule option de trs court terme pour la suite, lcher srieusement la bride en allgeant les cotisations sociales salariales de plusieurs centaines d'euros sur les petits salaires et donc laisser filer les dficits. Rien d'autre ne rtablira le calme.


Tout  fait d'accord.

----------


## benjani13

A-t-on dj vu des arrestations massives de lycens (de mineurs pour la plupart!) Avant le quinquenat Macron? Ce n'est pas la premire fois sous Macron que cela arrive, je me souviens il y a peu des lycens parqus dans des cars pendant des heures, ou ceux (les memes ou d'autres je sais plus) dispatchs entre les differents commissariats sans que les parents soient prvenus, laisss sans nouvelles.

J'entendais ce matin a la radio qu'aux abord d'un lyce 6 jeunes ont t placs en garde  vue pour 36h, pour avoir tagg un panneau. (Edit : ah on a cout la meme chose ABCIWEB  ::):  )

Je ne me souviens pas lors des quelques blocus auxquel j'ai assists au lyce (il y a moins de dix ans), de voir une seule personne embarque. Ni meme d'avoir vu un flashball d'ailleurs.

On banalise la privation de libert, et celle de mineurs qui plus est. Drle d'poque.

----------


## Ecthelion2

> partir du moment o les policiers ne sont pas foutus de suivre des rgles simples pour l'utilisation de leurs Flashballs (trange quand mme le nombre de blessures  la tte provoques par une arme avec laquelle il est prohib de viser la tte, les policiers doivent vraiment mal tirer) je pense qu'il est juste criminellement irresponsable de leur confier des "armes plus lourdes".


Ah mais ils suivent les rgles, c'est juste qu'on leur a dit de passer outre. Un CRS a confi dans la presse qu'ils ont reu l'ordre de tirer  hauteur d'homme.

----------


## Ryu2000

> On banalise la privation de libert, et celle de mineurs qui plus est. Drle d'poque.





> Un CRS a confi dans la presse qu'ils ont reu l'ordre de tirer  hauteur d'homme.


On dirait que LREM gre particulirement mal le problme, toutes les dcisions prisent ne font qu'augmenter la rvolte.

Gilets jaunes : la gendarmerie dploiera une douzaine de vhicules blinds le 8 dcembre



> Pour la premire fois depuis les meutes des banlieues en 2005, le ministre de l'Intrieur a dcid de dployer des engins blinds de transport de troupes de la gendarmerie. Selon Florence Parly, l'arme ne sera nanmoins pas engage.


LREM accuse Mlenchon d'appeler  la violence samedi



> "Il parat que vous demandez aux gens raisonnables de rester chez eux samedi. Eh bien, ils descendront tout de mme dans la rue. Allez dire au monarque prsidentiel que les gens raisonnables sont sur les ronds-points et dans les rues, et qu'ils n'en partiront pas avant que vous n'ayez cd pour de vrai ou que vous ne soyez partis. Cdez ou partez, et quand vous partez, cdez avant", a-t-il tonn depuis la tribune du Palais-Bourbon.  
> 
> "Vous aurez la manif !"
> Dans les rangs de La Rpublique en marche, certains n'ont pas attendu avant d'en conclure que Jean-Luc Mlenchon jetait de l'huile sur le feu et incitait  la violence pour samedi. "La Rpublique mrite des lus responsables", a tweet Laurent Saint-Martin, dput du Val-de-Marne.

----------


## zecreator

Au risque de me rpter, un conflit tel que celui des Gilets Jaunes, il faut s'attendre  de la violence la plus brutale. Aprs, qui a raison, qui  tord, on s'en cogne. C'est une guerre. On va pas s'offusquer pour chaque bobo inflig dans chaque camp.

La Police n'a aucune raison de mettre des gants, vu le nombre de pavs qu'elle se prend dans la tronche tous les jours.

Si vous avez peur de prendre des coups, restez chez-vous, et luttez  coup de ptitions bidons.

----------


## Ryu2000

> La Police n'a aucune raison de mettre des gants, vu le nombre de pavs qu'elle se prend dans la tronche tous les jours.


Les pavs les plus douloureux sont les pavs qu'envoie le gouvernement aux policiers, ils se font exploiter.
Le peuple et la police peuvent se battre ensemble contre le gouvernement.
Comme disent beaucoup de gilets jaunes "LA POLICE AVEC NOUS !".

Aprs il y a les casseurs qui font bien chier...
Il y a aussi les antifas qui cassent et qui essaient de crer de la division.
Pour que a marche il faut se runir.

=====
EDIT :
Les humoristes de France Inter se sont bien foutu de la gueule de Grald Darmanin :


C'est toujours sympa.  ::zoubi::

----------


## Ecthelion2

> La Police n'a aucune raison de mettre des gants, vu le nombre de pavs qu'elle se prend dans la tronche tous les jours.


Comme si il y avait des pavs de lancs  chaque fois...

Dj tu compares des mecs entrans avec des quipements de protections et des casques, et des civils dont des ados, sans protections.

Se prendre un pav quand tu as un casque et un bouclier, cela ne fait pas le mme effet que se prendre une grenade explosive directement en plein visage...


De plus, et c'est surtout ce qui est reproch aux forces de l'ordre (enfin en plus de tirer pour blesser), c'est de tirer dans le tas, et de cibler autant les pacifistes que les ventuels casseurs.

Qu'il y ait usage de force (proportionne) pour apprhender des personnes utilisant des projectiles ou des armes,  la limite a je comprends trs bien, mais viser au visage  la grenade explosive ou se mettre  matraquer  8/10, un mec tout seul dj  terre et sans protections, je ne suis pas convaincu que cela soit vraiment ncessaire.


On va ressortir les classiques :




> Il y a trois sortes de violence. La premire, mre de toutes les autres, est la violence institutionnelle, celle qui lgalise et perptue les dominations, les oppressions et les exploitations, celle qui crase et lamine des millions dhommes dans ses rouages silencieux et bien huils.
> 
> La seconde est la violence rvolutionnaire, qui nat de la volont dabolir la premire.
> 
> La troisime est la violence rpressive, qui a pour objet dtouffer la seconde en se faisant lauxiliaire et la complice de la premire violence, celle qui engendre toutes les autres.
> 
> Il ny a pas de pire hypocrisie de nappeler violence que la seconde, en feignant doublier la premire, qui la fait natre, et la troisime qui la tue.

----------


## Ryu2000

Je ne pense pas que cette stratgie puisse avoir un impact :
 Gilets jaunes  : sous pression, Macron lance un appel  laide



> Un appel  laide. A la veille de la nouvelle journe de manifestation des  gilets jaunes , samedi 8 dcembre, *Emmanuel Macron a demand mercredi  aux forces politiques et syndicales, au patronat de lancer un appel clair et explicite au calme* , selon le porte-parole du gouvernement Benjamin Griveaux,  la sortie du conseil des ministres.  Le moment que nous vivons nest plus  lopposition politique, mais  la Rpublique , a poursuivi le chef de lEtat devant ses troupes.
> 
> Un peu plus tard  lAssemble nationale, Edouard Philippe a lanc  son tour  un appel  la responsabilit de tous les acteurs du dbat public, responsables politiques, responsables syndicaux, ditorialistes, citoyens . Pour le premier ministre,  ce qui est en jeu, cest la scurit des Franais et nos institutions .


Les Gilets Jaunes ne suivent aucun syndicat ni parti.
Donc si Melenchon, Franois Ruffin, ou n'importe qui appellent au calme a n'aura strictement aucun effet.

Par contre les mdias peuvent manipuler et crer des mouvements d'anti gilets jaunes.
Il suffit de faire croire que les gilets jaunes sont des casseurs violent et voil...

En revanche  Le moment que nous vivons nest plus  lopposition politique, mais  la Rpublique  c'est vrai, puisque les gilets jaunes ne veulent pas simplement faire dgager Macron, mais changer la Rpublique beaucoup plus profondment.
 force il y a aura une rvolution, la France ne peut pas continuer sur la ligne Sarkozy/Hollande/Macron.

----------


## zecreator

> Comme si il y avait des pavs de lancs  chaque fois...
> 
> Dj tu compares des mecs entrans avec des quipements de protections et des casques, et des civils dont des ados, sans protections.
> 
> Se prendre un pav quand tu as un casque et un bouclier, cela ne fait pas le mme effet que se prendre une grenade explosive directement en plein visage...
> 
> 
> De plus, et c'est surtout ce qui est reproch aux forces de l'ordre (enfin en plus de tirer pour blesser), c'est de tirer dans le tas, et de cibler autant les pacifistes que les ventuels casseurs.
> 
> ...


C'est bien ce que je dis. La prise de conscience que chaque acte a des consquences  n'a pas l'air d'tre bien peru au sein des manifestants. Parce que vous tes des citoyens rvolts, il faudrait que la Police prenne des gants.

Vous tes dans un monde utopique.

----------


## Ecthelion2

> La prise de conscience que chaque acte a des consquences


Non, et c'est justement ce que je disais dans mon message prcdent, que je reformule au cas o :

le problme n'ait pas qu'il y ait des consquences, mais qu'elles soient compltement disproportionnes.


Quant  dire que chaque acte  des consquences, on est d'accord, aprs tout, le mouvement des gilets jaunes n'est que la consquences des actes du gouvernement.  :;):

----------


## Ryu2000

> Parce que vous tes des citoyens rvolts, il faudrait que la Police prenne des gants.


Je ne sais pas si vous avez vu des images de la manifestation  Paris, mais parfois les manifestants sont pacifiste et les policiers balance du gaz lacrymogne en prvention.
Parfois la police a pour ordre de provoquer les manifestants.

----------


## benjani13

> Vous tes dans un monde utopique.


Et toi peut tre dans une rsignation mortifre. Ds qu'une situation tendu apparait alors seule la violence devrait s'exprimer? Plus aucune rflexion ne devrait intervenir? Est il utopique de se demander pourquoi les CRS embarquent des flashball pour se rendre sur un blocus de lycen? Est il utopique de s'interroger, de s'indigner, quand une connaissance me dit que sa fille s'est fait cours par des CRS avec flash ball et lacrymo alors qu'elle et des camarades attendaient juste de savoir si y aurait cours ou pas (ltablissement les ayant foutu dehors  la base).

Notre tat de droit n'a pas une astrisque renvoyant  une mention en bas de page "non applicable en situation tendu". Il rgit ces situation tendus en fournissant des outils aux forces de lordre, encadrs par des rglements prcis et une rgle qui est la proportionnalit de la force utilise. Les citoyens sont en droits de rclamer des comptes quand le droit est bafou.

----------


## MiaowZedong

En plus, il est particulirement important de bien encadrer les forces de l'ordre pour ces manifestations car ce sont des manifestations  hauts risques. Les gilets jaunes sont majoritairement non-engags en politique, et de ce fait, les gilets jaunes ne savent pas bien organiser une manifestation. Les manifestants violents et pacifiques se mlent, j'ai l'impression que la plupart des groupes de gilets jaunes n'ont pas de SO et que l o il y a un SO, il est novice et dbord par une foule htroclite. On est bien loin d'une manifestation PCF-CGT avec un SO rod et omniprsent et des manifestants disciplins, o, pour peu que la prfecture et les organisateurs jouent le mme jeu, tout peut tre millimtr, sans risques.

Si le gouvernement veux que la police casse des ttes et intimide l'opposition, si la police essaye de dcrdibiliser avec des agents provocateurs, a va tre un nouveau Charonne.

----------


## el_slapper

Ah ben a, ne joue pas au gauchiste qui veut. On a un gouvernement qui navigue  vue, sans mme avoir d'objectif prcis si ce n'est de survivre  la prochaine journe, face  un mouvement qui croit que l'art de manifester s'apprend en 5 minutes. Ca ne peut pas bien se terminer, en effet.  ::aie::

----------


## Mat.M

> Aprs, oui, je pense que le Franais est surtax  mort


que des ides reues que des ides reues...et c'est l'hpital qui se moque de la charit
combien a cote  payer un salari suisse par rapport  un salari franais ? 

Mettons que je veuille crer un studio de jeux vidos  Lausanne ou  Genve ou  Zurich le salari je ne vais pas le payer  peine 1.50 fois le SMIC franais comme a se fait en France

Je vais le payer le double si c'est pas le triple surtout que le franc suisse a une valeur assez leve.

Le salari suisse toutes charges patronales salariales comprises c'est annuellement 100k euros contre 50 si c'est pas 40k en France

Ensuite tout cela c'est les clichs habituels que les mdias franais nous servent...il ne faut pas raisonner en termes de fiscalit mais en terme de  parit de pouvoir d'achat



> mais je pense galement que c'est un tout qui ne fonctionne pas (ou plus)


a oui on est bien d'accord on l'a remarqu 



> et que ce n'est pas Macron qui en est le seul et unique responsable


Macron n'est pas le seul responsable puisque l'conomie franaise est en grande partie aux mains de capitaux trangers et qu'il faut reverser des dividendes aux actionnaires.
Donc forcment il n'y a pas suffisamment de surplus  reverser aux salaris

----------


## Ryu2000

> face  un mouvement qui croit que l'art de manifester s'apprend en 5 minutes.


C'est le meilleur des mouvements.
Ils se sont runi sans syndicat ni parti politique. (je ne sais pas si vous rendez compte  quel point c'est norme !)
Il y a des gens de tous les bords politique (il y a mme des gens qui ont vot Macron au 1er tour, des pauvres victimes qui se sont fait manipuler par les mdias et qui pensaient que Macron tait diffrent de Sarkozy/Hollande).

Au moins 90% des gilets jaunes ont un comportement irrprochable, ils sont l pour manifester en paix.
Bon aprs il y a des casseurs et des provocateurs qui viennent se coller  a...




> que des ides reues que des ides reues...et c'est l'hpital qui se moque de la charit


La France est trs tax :
La France devient le pays le plus tax au monde, selon l'OCDE




> il ne faut pas raisonner en termes de fiscalit mais en terme de  parit de pouvoir d'achat


Les gens n'ont plus de pouvoir d'achat, c'est prcisment pour a que le mouvement des gilets jaunes est apparu.

----------


## r0d

> Vous tes dans un monde utopique.


Intressante antilogie.
Utopie signifie "un lieu qui n'existe pas". Du grec topos, lieu, prcd du 'u' privatif.
On ne peut donc pas tre dans un lieu qui n'existe pas.
En revanche, on peut rver  une utopie, ou souhaiter qu'une utopie se ralise. Dans ce cas, on rve d'un lieu qui n'existe pas *encore*.
Et je me demande bien pourquoi, et depuis quand, "utopiste" est devenu une insulte.
Que dtestez-vous tant dans l'utopie?

----------


## el_slapper

> Intressante antilogie.
> Utopie signifie "un lieu qui n'existe pas". Du grec topos, lieu, prcd du 'u' privatif.
> On ne peut donc pas tre dans un lieu qui n'existe pas.
> En revanche, on peut rver  une utopie, ou souhaiter qu'une utopie se ralise. Dans ce cas, on rve d'un lieu qui n'existe pas *encore*.
> Et je me demande bien pourquoi, et depuis quand, "utopiste" est devenu une insulte.
> Que dtestez-vous tant dans l'utopie?


Toujours aussi rare, toujours aussi prcis. Rappelle moi de ne jamais me mettre en travers de ton chemin.  ::aie::

----------


## Charvalos

> que des ides reues que des ides reues...et c'est l'hpital qui se moque de la charit
> combien a cote  payer un salari suisse par rapport  un salari franais ? 
> 
> Mettons que je veuille crer un studio de jeux vidos  Lausanne ou  Genve ou  Zurich le salari je ne vais pas le payer  peine 1.50 fois le SMIC franais comme a se fait en France
> 
> Je vais le payer le double si c'est pas le triple surtout que le franc suisse a une valeur assez leve.
> 
> Le salari suisse toutes charges patronales salariales comprises c'est annuellement 100k euros contre 50 si c'est pas 40k en France


Pour ceux qui veulent se faire une ide.

Certes, cela date d'il y a 4 ans mais je ne crois pas qu'il y a eu d'normes changement.

----------


## fredoche

> Cette vido n'a pas t tourne au Venezuela mais hier en France  Mantes-la-Jolie:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Plus d'info ici.
> 
> J'entends dire  la radio que certains dputs LREM craignent pour leur scurit, c'est a leur message de paix ?
> 
> ...


Ces images sont glaantes
Ce sont nos enfants, mes enfants, l'un des miens est au lyce encore pour quelques minutes.

En aucun cas c'est la bonne mthode, c'est juste cultiver la dtestation du pouvoir. On est o l ? En France ?

Ces enfants ont encore leur sac de cours sur le dos. A genoux  terre les mains derrire la tte, ce n'est pas possible.

Ca ne sent pas bon tout a, vraiment pas bon

----------


## MABROUKI

> Ryu2000
> Parfois la police a pour ordre de provoquer les manifestants.


Bien vu  ...En 1976,jtais tudiant &  par inadvertance je suis all un samedi aprs midi  Boulmiche pour satisfaire une envie de casse-crote tunisien  bien fait ...
Las pour moi, une manif dtudiants au quartier Latin avec jets de pavs, voitures renverss et brles venait de dmarrer ...
Les CRS  casqus  arms de gourdins  venaient d'arriver  pour chasser les manifestants 
J'ai vu de prs les CRS qui provoquaient les manifestants en leur courant derrire  et leur criaient "Allez les rats  ,avancez,avancez  " (cela sous-entendait qu'il y avait de gros chats Raminagrobis  lafft)...
Et j'assistais pour la premire fois   un jeu de chat -souris  (va-et vient des manifestants et des CRS)

----------


## MABROUKI

> fredoche
> Ces enfants ont encore leur sac de cours sur le dos. A genoux  terre les mains derrire la tte, ce n'est pas possible.


Allons ,allons !!!
C'est  bon , terre  (rampez) ou  genoux , les mains sur la tte  .
Cela me rappelle mes classes primaires ,ctait pas mchant  ,mme si l'ordre est donn par un "mchant brigadier moustachu et scrogneugneu"..
C'est la seule  injonction possible  face   des ados  dont la tte est en bullition et dont le corps veut se dfouler en donnant  ou recevant des coups...
Il  faut  savoir les  ados  ont un trop plein dnergie !!!

----------


## Invit

> Ces images sont glaantes


Et les poubelles qui brlent et la voiture qui a brl juste avant et si c'tait la tienne tu dirais quoi ?

Je sais que les images peuvent tre choquantes, mais est-ce qu'il faut laisser tout faire ?

----------


## Bousk

C'est en l'occurence la mthode pour procder  l'arrestation d'un groupe d'individus bien plus nombreux que les forces de l'ordre en place.
a permet de les garder en vue, prvenir les fuites en courant ou qu'ils s'en prennent  eux.
S'ils faisaient de la merde avec leur sac au dos, on va pas le leur enlever pour procder  l'arrestation. Ils ont pas l'air bien gros leurs sacs d'ailleurs.
En l'occurence de ce que je lis, ils ont t arrt suite  la mise  feu de voitures alentours - si on va plus loin que le raccourci racoleur mme Le Monde l'indique.
La police devrait les regarder faire parce que ce sont des lycens avec leur sac  dos ?  ::weird::

----------


## Jipt

> Et les poubelles qui brlent et la voiture qui a brl juste avant et si c'tait la tienne tu dirais quoi ?


Je serais pas content aprs le naze qui a fait tout ce qu'il faut depuis 18 mois pour en arriver l.





> Utopie signifie "un lieu qui n'existe pas". Du grec topos, lieu, prcd du 'u' privatif


Mais pas que :



> A. − SOCIOPOLITIQUE
> 1. Plan imaginaire de gouvernement pour une socit future idale, qui raliserait le bonheur de chacun.
> 2. P. ext. Systme de conceptions idalistes des rapports entre l'homme et la socit, qui s'oppose  la ralit prsente et travaille  sa modification.
> 3. P. mton.
> a) Gn. au plur. Ides qui participent  la conception gnrale d'une socit future idale  construire, gnralement juges chimriques car ne tenant pas compte des ralits.
> b) Ouvrage qui conceptualise une socit idale  construire.
> B. − Au fig. Ce qui appartient au domaine du rve, de l'irralisable.


source avec couleurs

Par exemple, c'est Gb qui disait (j'adore !)


> L'utopie il en faut normment car a rduit  la cuisson.

----------


## fredoche

> Allons ,allons !!!
> C'est  bon , terre  (rampez) ou  genoux , les mains sur la tte  .
> Cela me rappelle mes classes primaires ,ctait pas mchant  ,mme si l'ordre est donn par un "mchant brigadier moustachu et scrogneugneu"..
> C'est la seule  injonction possible  face   des ados  dont la tte est en bullition et dont le corps veut se dfouler en donnant  ou recevant des coups...
> Il  faut  savoir les  ados  ont un trop plein dnergie !!!


J'ai t surveillant, maitre d'internat pendant plus de 7 ans dans diffrents lyces de Saone et Loire et d'Isre, dont certains rputs difficiles. A cot de a j'ai aussi fait des camps et de l'animation en maison de quartier  Chalon. 
Je connais les adolescents, surement mieux que beaucoup ici. J'ai surveill des tudes de 80 secondes en internat sans que a ne moufte pendant plus d'une heure, et tous au travail.
J'ai mis des heures de colle par paquets, mais jamais je n'aurai mis des "ados"  genoux de cette faon.

Et l dedans il n'y avait pas que des agneaux, et j'en ai vu passer des gamins. J'en ai mme empoign quelques-uns et c'tait limite.




> Et les poubelles qui brlent et la voiture qui a brl juste avant et si c'tait la tienne tu dirais quoi ?
> 
> Je sais que les images peuvent tre choquantes, mais est-ce qu'il faut laisser tout faire ?


Le jour o on te mettra  genoux les mains derrire la tte ou les mains entraves et la gueule contre le mur, sans qu'il ne soit prouv que tu aies fait quelque  chose mais qu'on en ait juste le soupon, et que a dure de longues minutes, probablement sous la pluie, on en reparle d'accord ?

Si c'est ma bagnole je dirais merde et j'aurais la haine. C'est la bagnole des CRS l ? Quand on sera au rveillon du nouvel an, on comptera combien seront mis  genoux pour avoir cram des voitures ? Parce que c'est plutt la tradition dans *toutes* les banlieues de France et depuis des dcennies dsormais.

Rappelle-moi on est  quelle poque l ? Ces mthodes sont dignes de la milice et de la gestapo. 




> C'est en l'occurence la mthode pour procder  l'arrestation d'un groupe d'individus bien plus nombreux que les forces de l'ordre en place.
> a permet de les garder en vue, prvenir les fuites en courant ou qu'ils s'en prennent  eux.
> S'ils faisaient de la merde avec leur sac au dos, on va pas le leur enlever pour procder  l'arrestation. Ils ont pas l'air bien gros leurs sacs d'ailleurs.
> En l'occurence de ce que je lis, ils ont t arrt suite  la mise  feu de voitures alentours - si on va plus loin que le raccourci racoleur mme Le Monde l'indique.
> La police devrait les regarder faire parce que ce sont des lycens avec leur sac  dos ?


Tu sais quoi de tout a toi ?
Il y a 170 personnes qui ont mis  feu des voitures l ? ou peut-tre quelques-uns ? ou peut-tre qu'ils taient juste autour ? ou peut-tre mme rien de tout a ?

Mais les gens deviennent cingls dans ce pays ou quoi ?

----------


## MABROUKI

> Jipt 
> Mais pas que : etc ...


Ah oui ...Cicron  dans Les Lois  pour faire contre pied  la conception Platonicienne de la Cit Idale des philosophes rtorquait  que la Rpublique Romaine  ntait pas une chimre philosophique car elle avait le mrite d'exister et de fonctionner ,tandis que celle de Platon n'est que rverie de philosophe qui ne verra jamais le jour ..
Une UTOPIE  est donc selon Cicron une chimre de philosophe en somme...
Cicron l'avait bien saisi avant nous ,il y a 2500 ans .

----------


## MABROUKI

> fredoche
> J'ai mis des heures de colle par paquets, mais jamais je n'aurai mis des "ados"  genoux de cette faon.


Quand on a des ados lcume aux lvres et sur la voie publique ,qui cassent tout ce qu'ils rencontrent ,qu'on ne connait pas et qui ne nous connaissent pas ,le  seul remde 
1/c'est d'abord de les attraper ,ce qui n'est pas facile 
2/ de les regrouper dans une enceinte ferme pour les surveiller et les empcher de bouger 

Sinon ils senfuiront et rebelote leur jeux  violents et dangereux ...

Dans un internat ,un camp ou un collge ils se tiennent cois pas parce que tu les surveilles ,mais parce que ils sont dj enferms et savent que toute l'organisme qui les hberge est contre eux ...

Encore que lorsque l'ambiance est chauffe  lchelle d'un pays ,mme dans un collge ou un lyce ,il peut devenir pour un chef dtablissement de maintenir l'ordre habituel et sa seule ressource est de fermer ltablissement temporairement pour les empcher de se regrouper ...
Car ltablissement devient un lieu de ralliement pour eux ,parbleu !!!

----------


## ABCIWEB

> Cicron  dans Les Lois  pour faire contre pied  la conception Platonicienne de la Cit Idale des philosophes rtorquait  que la Rpublique Romaine ntait pas une chimre philosophique car elle avait le mrite d'exister et de fonctionner ,tandis que celle de Platon n'est que rverie de philosophe qui ne verra jamais le jour ..
> Une UTOPIE  est donc selon Cicron une chimre de philosophe en somme...
> Cicron l'avait bien saisi avant nous ,il y a 2500 ans .


On s'en tape de Cicron :



> Dans une Rpublique en crise menace par les ambitieux, il djoue la conjuration de Catilina par la seule nergie de ses discours, les Catilinaires.
> Ce succs qui fait sa fiert cause ensuite son exil en 58 av. J.-C., *pour avoir excut des conjurs sans procs*.


C'est tout ce que tu as comme rfrences ? C'est pour justifier les bavures policires ?

En plus ta citation n'est qu'une affirmation gratuite sans aucune valeur.  Cicron ou pas, le fait qu'une chose existe n'est pas un argument recevable pour dmontrer qu'une autre ne peut pas exister, ou qu'elle ne serait pas mieux. 

Enfin bon dveloppons un peu, tu veux nous dire que l'ultra libralisme existe et qu'il fonctionne donc qu'il faut laisser les choses en l'tat parce que tout va bien.

Mais tout ne va pas bien, ou tout du moins pas pour tout le monde. Pour quelques uns a fonctionne trs bien, mais pour une grande majorit a fonctionne de moins en moins bien. Et globalement l'ultralibralisme ne fonctionne pas non plus. Ou alors c'est que tu oublies Trump, les ennuis de Merkel, le Brexit, l'extrme droite qui progresse partout en Europe, et les gilets jaunes, et l'on pourrait continuer la liste.

En fait tu te mets la tte dans le sable en reniant tous les problmes, et tu nous fait des leons de philosophie pour nous dire qu'on ne vit pas dans le monde rel. C'est bien dans le style Macron.

----------


## fredoche

> mais parce que ils sont dj enferms et savent que toute l'organisme qui les hberge est contre eux ...


bien sur oui !

t'es un gros malade dans ta tte toi

contre eux ? t'as fait ta scolarit en taule ?

----------


## benjani13

Petit coup de gueule. Jentends beaucoup parler (politiques, journalistes, etc) du problme de reprsentation des gilets jaunes. Du fait qu'il n'y a pas de reprsentants dfinis, que mme si un reprsentant merge un peu il est tout de suite rpudi.
Mais, on (les citoyens) en aurait pas dj des reprsentants, gilet jaune ou non? Les dputs, ils se touchent la nouille? C'est  eux d'aller en circonscription recueillir les dolances! Ils devraient tous tre auprs des gens pour comprendre ce qu'ils ont presque tous ignor jusque l.

----------


## MABROUKI

```

```

Nous discutons de choses politiques et la politique jusqu' preuve du contraire n'est pas une science exacte pour moi, mais un art de gouverner ...
En politique  , cette fois je cites un philosophe non antique mais contemporain ,Sartre qui affirme la mme chose : en philosophie la marche se prouve en marchant ...
Tu me prtes des intentions rpressives mais tu te trompes ,mon intention est de prouver que d'un dsordre sans frein rien de bon n'est sorti  et ne sortira jamais ...
Or les manifs des gilets jaunes  ce sont des manifs de foules anonymes ,sans but trs clair ni porte-voix et de la foule  informe  jamais aucune bonne chose n'est sortie...
Est-ce que c'est clair !!!






> bien sur oui !
> 
> fredoche
> t'es un gros malade dans ta tte toi
> 
> contre eux ? t'as fait ta scolarit en taule ?


Seul un sophiste malintentionn  peut tirer  des conclusions  son petit avantage de mes propos ...
Contre eux ,sous entendu  s'ils  se  rvoltent et foute la merde ,c'est assez clair...
Un collge  ou un lyce   a  des rgles de discipline commune qui s'imposent aux collgiens comme au personnel d'encadrement ...
Qui viole ces rgls ,mrite amplement dtre parqu et sanctionn...
Tu es devenu subitement un anarchiste patent ...

----------


## MABROUKI

OUPS !!! je me suis tromp de balise,palsambleu !!!  



> ABICIWEB
> En plus ta citation n'est qu'une affirmation gratuite sans aucune valeur. Cicron ou pas, le fait qu'une chose existe n'est pas un argument recevable pour dmontrer qu'une autre ne peut pas exister, ou qu'elle ne serait pas mieux.
> 
> *pour avoir excut des conjurs sans procs.*



Nous discutons de choses politiques et la politique jusqu' preuve du contraire n'est pas une science exacte pour moi, mais un art de gouverner ...
En politique , cette fois je cites un philosophe non antique mais contemporain ,Sartre qui affirme la mme chose : en philosophie la marche se prouve en marchant ...
Tu me prtes des intentions rpressives mais tu te trompes ,mon intention est de prouver que d'un dsordre sans frein rien de bon n'est sorti et ne sortira jamais ...
Or les manifs des gilets jaunes ce sont des manifs de foules anonymes ,sans but trs clair ni porte-voix et de la foule informe jamais aucune bonne chose n'est sortie...
Est-ce que c'est clair !!!

Quant  la conjuration de Catilina  , je vous rappelle  que les *conjurs politiques* du temps de Cicron et mme de nos jours en 2018 ,sont des gens  dangereux , utilisant la violence extrme & le crime pour parvenir  leurs fins...
Des gens utilisant le crime comme moyen mritent plus que la potence ...
Le monde  des choses possibles est vaste  et il ne faut pas en abuser car de toutes les choses possibles  ,celles qui peuvent exister  sont peu nombreuses et limites..
Par exemple,un exemple familier pour toi, l'affirmation suivante n'est pas "gratuite" et dcrit une possibilit :la rvolution franaise  aurait pu dboucher sur une monarchie constitutionnelle ,mais des circonstances particulires (l'ambiance de violence ,c'est mon avis)  cette rvolution ont fait qu'elle a dbouch sur une abolition violente de la royaut...

En rsum ,Le monde  des choses possibles est vaste  et il ne faut pas en abuser car de toutes les choses possibles  ,celles qui peuvent exister  sont peu nombreuses et limites..
Par exemple,un exemple familier pour toi, l'affirmation suivante n'est pas "gratuite" et dcrit une possibilit :la rvolution franaise  aurait pu dboucher sur une monarchie constitutionnelle ,mais des circonstances particulires (l'ambiance de violence ,c'est mon avis)  cette rvolution ont fait qu'elle a dbouch sur une abolition violente de la royaut...
On peut citer la rvolution anglaise de la grande charte en 1500 comme une rvolution ayant donn une monarchie constitutionnelle...
On peut citer aussi un autre contre-exemple semblable au cas franais ,celui de la rvolution russe ou l'ambiance de violence  s'est termin par une abolition complte de la monarchie... 

Pour conclure ,le mot franais "gratuit" est gratuit ,mais sa gratuite peut se retourner contre nous  si nous en abusons ...  
Pour ma part je me mfie  des choses gratuites ...

----------


## MABROUKI

> benjani13
> Mais, on (les citoyens) en aurait pas dj des reprsentants, gilet jaune ou non? Les dputs, ils se touchent la nouille? C'est  eux d'aller en circonscription recueillir les dolances! Ils devraient tous tre auprs des gens pour comprendre ce qu'ils ont presque tous ignor jusque l.


Bien vu....
C'est leur boulot ,dputs tous partis confondus et ctait une occasion en or pour les partis discrdits de se remettre en selle  et de donner une virginit en crdibilit ..
Las ,l'avis des gilets jaunes sur le manque de crdibilit de la reprsentation dmocratique vient de recevoir  la dmonstration par 9 qu'ils ne staient pas tromps sur leurs* "lus"..*.

----------


## MiaowZedong

Passage rapide: beaucoup plus d'arrestations, beaucoup moins de violences, beaucoup moins de gilets jaunes. Les forces de l'ordre font mieux leur travail, ce qui  mon sens les accable totalement pour les drapages, surtout ceux de la semaine dernire. Ils ont prouv que quand ils veulent, ils peuvent, alors quand a dgnre, c'est forcment que politiques et policiers le souhaitent. Les retraits quittent le navire, ils vivent bien ( part ceux qui ne sont pas concerns par la hausse de la CSG) et ont trop  perdre, ce qui prive le coup de gueule collectifcar a n'a rien d'un mouvementd'une grande partie de ses troupes.

----------


## zecreator

> Intressante antilogie.
> Utopie signifie "un lieu qui n'existe pas". Du grec topos, lieu, prcd du 'u' privatif.
> On ne peut donc pas tre dans un lieu qui n'existe pas.
> En revanche, on peut rver  une utopie, ou souhaiter qu'une utopie se ralise. Dans ce cas, on rve d'un lieu qui n'existe pas *encore*.
> Et je me demande bien pourquoi, et depuis quand, "utopiste" est devenu une insulte.
> Que dtestez-vous tant dans l'utopie?


C'est fait exprs. Tu n'as pas compris le second degr. C'est bien ce que je voulais dire, les gens vivent dans un monde utopique (donc, un monde qui n'existe pas avec l'espoir qu'il existe un jour, mais qui existe pour eux maintenant, sans vraiment exister (si tu comprends pas je te la refais)).

Bref, tout a pour dire que tout cette histoire de beignes me fait bien marrer. Les mecs vont foutre le feu aux Champs, balancer des pavets sur les CRS, et ils rlent ds qu'ils se prennent des coups de matraque. T'imagine si nos poilus avaient gueuls parce qu'ils se prenaient des obus sur la tronche en 14-18.

"Mais, j'ai rien fais moi ?", "Qu'est-ce que j'en sais moi, vous tes 300 000. J'ai pas le blase de tout le monde. Tiens, tu passeras cette baffe  tes potes. Pis, si tu veux pas te prendre des gnions, tu restes chez toi. C'est pas le monde des bisounours ici !" .

Donc, au lieu de rester la tte devant l'cran du PC  rinventer le monde sur DVP, le mieux c'est que vous sortiez sur les Champs, juste pour avoir une bonne ide du contexte. Pis, on en reparle, calmement....

----------


## ABCIWEB

> Or les manifs des gilets jaunes ce sont des manifs de foules anonymes ,sans but trs clair ni porte-voix et de la foule informe jamais aucune bonne chose n'est sortie...
> Est-ce que c'est clair !!!


Sans but clair ? Si tu n'as pas compris qu'ils manifestent pour une meilleure justice sociale, c'est que tu ne veux rien comprendre ou rien entendre. 




> Pour ma part je me mfie des choses gratuites ...


Moi aussi, notamment des cadeaux gratuits faits aux ultra riches sans aucune contre partie.

----------


## ABCIWEB

> C'est en l'occurence la mthode pour procder  l'arrestation d'un groupe d'individus bien plus nombreux que les forces de l'ordre en place.


Selon le monde : 153 jeunes ont t interpells  collectivement  par les forces de lordre  la suite de violences commises en marge de blocages aux lyces Saint-Exupry ... dix-sept jeunes devaient tre dfrs vendredi matin, parmi lesquels seize mineurs, principalement pour des faits de violences (jets de pierres sur des policiers, incendie de voitures).

Cela fait quand mme une trs grande majorit qui ont subit cette humiliation ( genoux, main sur la tte) pour rien. 

Et pourquoi ce serait LA mthode, tu as vu a o ? Tu as vu des exemples identiques prcdemment en France ? Tu veux banaliser l'vnement pour rehausser les normes "acceptables" de la violence policire ?

----------


## Mat.M

> Les gens n'ont plus de pouvoir d'achat, c'est prcisment pour a que le mouvement des gilets jaunes est apparu.


je doute que a soit mieux ailleurs...
en parit par pouvoir d'achat c'est une mesure relative au cot de la vie c'est cela que a signifie.
Par exemple le salari lambda qui habite  Londres ou dans les pays scandinaves n'a pas forcment plus de pouvoir d'achat car le cot de la vie est plus lev notamment en Sude ou Norvge.



> Pour ceux qui veulent se faire une ide.[/URL]
> Certes, cela date d'il y a 4 ans mais je ne crois pas qu'il y a eu d'normes changement.


merci pour le lien mais avec un calcul banal digne de l'cole primaire :
mettons que le salaire moyen qui est de 6000francs suisses ce qui fait 5300 euros donc si on applique les charges  5300 multipli par 43% a fait tout de mme beaucoup plus que 2000 * 64% c'est une question forfaitaire

----------


## MABROUKI

> ABCIWEB
> .....pour une meilleure justice sociale, c'est que tu ne veux rien comprendre ou rien entendre.


Certes voil un nonc   gnral  et vague  que nul ne pourra contester  ni rfuter ...
Mais dans le contexte franais ,le diable est dans les dtails , car les gilets jaunes ont une flope de griefs sociaux  (aides sociales rabotes ou supprimes, salaire de famine impos , riches qu'il faut taxer )  qui s'accroissent chaque jour ,dans une sorte de surenchre ...
Aucun  gvt au monde ne peut satisfaire des griefs sociaux non formuls clairement dans une plateforme crite et 
 ports par des reprsentants dment mandats (lgitimes) ,car il doit prendre  des mesures lgislatives (impts, aides sociales ,SMIC ) et se voit condamner  l'inaction ...

----------


## JeanBond



----------


## zecreator

> Je ne sais pas si vous avez vu des images de la manifestation  Paris, mais parfois les manifestants sont pacifiste et les policiers balance du gaz lacrymogne en prvention.
> Parfois la police a pour ordre de provoquer les manifestants.


Oui enfin ce que je dis c'est que je genre de "manifestation" tu n'y va pas avec tes gamins. Il y aura forcment de la violence. Je ne dis pas que les manifestants ne sont pas pacifiques, mais je ne crois pas que a amuse beaucoup les flic de taper sur les gens.

Et de l  y voir un ordre donn aux flics par l'Etat pour matraquer des innocents, j'ai un peu du mal  y croire. Vous croyez qu'il y a eu une runion avant, une conf-call pour dire : "Bon, et surtout vous n'hsitez-pas  tabasser les gars ! dans le doute, un coup de matraque. Pis surtout, laissez-vous bien filmer, vous passerez sur BFMTV."

J'ai toujours ador ces suppositions de complots fourbes de l'Etat contre son peuple... sans aucune preuves bien sr. a pue les mecs qui sortent pas de chez-eux et qui sont colls sur les news de Google lol

----------


## MiaowZedong

C'est sr, ce n'est pas dans un pays comme la France qu'il y aurait des Charonne, des Malik Oussekine, des Rmi Fraisse... ::roll::

----------


## ABCIWEB

> Certes voil un nonc   gnral  et vague  que nul ne pourra contester  ni rfuter ...
> Mais dans le contexte franais ,le diable est dans les dtails , car les gilets jaunes ont une flope de griefs sociaux  (aides sociales rabotes ou supprimes, salaire de famine impos , riches qu'il faut taxer )  qui s'accroissent chaque jour ,dans une sorte de surenchre ...
> Aucun  gvt au monde ne peut satisfaire des griefs sociaux non formuls clairement dans une plateforme crite et 
>  ports par des reprsentants dment mandats (lgitimes) ,car il doit prendre  des mesures lgislatives (impts, aides sociales ,SMIC ) et se voit condamner  l'inaction ...


Cela fait trs longtemps, depuis le dbut, que les gilets jaunes disent que la hausse des taxes sur les carburants est la goutte d'eau qui a fait dborder le vase, c'est  dire la reprsentation symbolique de la politique anti sociale du gouvernement.

Et les demandes sont formules clairement puisque tu les numre toi-mme clairement : hausse du smic et des minimats sociaux et hausse des taxes sur les trs riches pour que chacun contribue  hauteur de ses moyens.

Il nest pire sourd que celui qui ne veut pas entendre, il nest pire aveugle que celui qui ne veut pas voir. Et ce n'est pas ce l'on attend d'un prsident.

On verra sa rponse demain. 

Evidemment il proposera la baisse, la suppression ou le report de certaines taxes et sans doute une hausse de certains revenus par un systme de primes (prime pour l'emploi etc.). C'est  dire des mesures finances uniquement par l'tat pour insinuer qu'une plus grande justice sociale se traduit ncessairement par un endettement supplmentaire. C'est la stratgie nolibrale par excellence.

A contrario on ne l'entendra sans doute pas annoncer des mesures concrtes pour augmenter les recettes de l'tat, avec la lutte contre l'vasion fiscale, la suppression des aides injustifies pour les multinationales, le rtablissement de l'impt sur la fortune, etc. 

D'ailleurs l'Europe a dj intgr cette stratgie puisque Moscovici ne se proccupe plus de la dette ces dernires semaines et il ne verrait plus d'inconvnient  ce que la France dpasse les 3%. Il faut sauver le soldat Macron. Il sera toujours temps de crier faillite ds l'accalmie du conflit et redemander des mesures anti-sociales pour rquilibrer le budget de l'tat.

Pendant que les classes moyennes et infrieures s'entredchirent et s'interrogent sur qui seront les prochains sacrifis dans leur camp, la grande finance, les spculateurs et les multinationales continueront de se gaver  l'infini sans aucune limite ni contrainte au dpend de l'tat, avec arrogance et un mpris revendiqu, affich et assum par le banquier. Et l'on nous dira que la dette c'est notre faute de privilgis, puisqu'il y a pire ailleurs dans le monde, des gens qui ne peuvent mme pas se payer de gilet jaune.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Ces images sont glaantes
> Ce sont nos enfants, mes enfants, l'un des miens est au lyce encore pour quelques minutes.


Roh a va...
Sgolne Royal a dit que c'tait pas grave  ::P:  :
Sgolne Royal dfend les interpellations de Mantes-la-Jolie : a fera un souvenir  ces jeunes



> *a ne leur a pas fait de mal  ces jeunes de savoir ce que cest que le maintien de lordre, la police, de se tenir tranquilles* . Lancienne ministre de lEnvironnement, Sgolne Royal, a clairement pris ce dimanche la dfense des forces de lordre qui ont arrt jeudi 151 jeunes  Mantes-la-Jolie (Yvelines). Des paroles fortes sur cette affaire qui a fait polmique  contre-courant de la position nonce par plusieurs personnalits de gauche.


D'un ct elle a raison...
Ils ne leur est rien arriv de grave...
C'est bien a leur rappelle que le monde rel ce n'est pas le monde des Bisounours et qu'une action entrane une raction. (il ne faut pas brler de voiture, a ne se fait pas)
Bon aprs on s'en fout un peu des revendications des lycens, l'important aujourd'hui ce sont les gilets jaunes (des gens qui bossent et qui ont du mal  finir le mois).

De plus en plus de politiciens vont venir au secours de Macron.




> Cela fait quand mme une trs grande majorit qui ont subit cette humiliation ( genoux, main sur la tte) pour rien.


Tu parles d'une humiliation...
Ils vont trs bien s'en remettre, ils ne vont pas finir chez le psy pour si peu...




> Mais, on (les citoyens) en aurait pas dj des reprsentants, gilet jaune ou non? Les dputs, ils se touchent la nouille? C'est  eux d'aller en circonscription recueillir les dolances! Ils devraient tous tre auprs des gens pour comprendre ce qu'ils ont presque tous ignor jusque l.


a pour le coup c'est une ide totalement irrel.
a devrait peut peut-tre ce passer comme a, mais dans la pratique c'est une autre histoire.
La majorit des dputs sont dconnects du peuple.
Il n'y a pas de dialogue entre le peuple et les dputs.




> Il risque de ne pas finir son mandat


On disait pareil avec Hollande et au final il tait assez populaire quand il a termin son mandat.

De toute faon le problme ce n'est pas Macron c'est tout le systme.
Les gilets jaunes ne veulent pas de Franois Ruffin, pas de Marine Lepen, pas de Melenchon, pas de Wauquiez, etc.




> Et de l  y voir un ordre donn aux flics par l'Etat pour matraquer des innocents, j'ai un peu du mal  y croire. Vous croyez qu'il y a eu une runion avant, une conf-call pour dire : "Bon, et surtout vous n'hsitez-pas  tabasser les gars ! dans le doute, un coup de matraque. Pis surtout, laissez-vous bien filmer, vous passerez sur BFMTV."


Il y a clairement des ordres, a marche comme a, il y a une chane de commande et tout vient d'en haut.
Les policiers ne prennent pas tellement d'initiative, ils suivent les ordres.
Et l on leur a dit "balancez des bombes lacrymogne mme si les manifestants sont pacifique".

BFM TV est du cot de Macron, donc elle met l'accent sur la violence des manifestants et pas des forces de l'ordre...

=====================
Cet extrait est un excellent :


Si le pouvoir d'achat diminue, si les taxes augmentent, si les salaires stagnent, si le chmage augmente c'est de la faute  la dette.
En gros, la dette de la France correspond aux intrts de la dette, si nous avions emprunt  taux 0 nous ne serions pas endett, ce n'est pas normal d'emprunt auprs de banques prives.
*Il faut supprimer la loi Pompidou, Giscard, Rothschild de 1973.*

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Mais, on (les citoyens) en aurait pas dj des reprsentants, gilet jaune ou non? Les dputs, ils se touchent la nouille? C'est  eux d'aller en circonscription recueillir les dolances! Ils devraient tous tre auprs des gens pour comprendre ce qu'ils ont presque tous ignor jusque l.


Non, mais, ils peuvent pas, ils ont "fraude fiscale" et "emplois fictifs" ce mois-ci.  ::aie::

----------


## Ecthelion2

> Mais, on (les citoyens) en aurait pas dj des reprsentants, gilet jaune ou non? Les dputs, ils se touchent la nouille? C'est  eux d'aller en circonscription recueillir les dolances! Ils devraient tous tre auprs des gens pour comprendre ce qu'ils ont presque tous ignor jusque l.



Ruffin l'a fait, et quand il a rapport les dolances, on l'accus de mettre de l'huile sur le feu  l'Assemble en disant que c'tait ses propos  lui (bah oui, comment le peuple pourrait penser des telles horreurs de son prsident ou de son 1er ministre, eux qui sont si bon avec lui), et au final, d'aller chercher les dolances et de se rapporter les propos des gens qu'il reprsente et d'aller manifester avec eux, bref, de faire son boulot, a risque de lui coter une accusation de sdition par la DGSI.  ::aie:: 

D'ailleurs je pense que le terme est bien choisi et qu'il veut tout dire : se soucier de ce que pense le peuple et le faire remonter aux concerns, c'est faire un acte de sdition, de rvolte contre l'autorit, bref, un trs bel exemple de "fermez vos gueules, on ne veut pas savoir ce que vous pensez, vous subissez et puis c'est tout ! Et si vous l'ouvrez, vous aurez des problmes."...

----------


## el_slapper

Cel dit, on se retrouve presque avec le mme problme qu'en 1789 : aprs des dcennies d'amlioration, la mini-glaciation de 1785-1788 avait provoqu une soudaine dgradation des conditions de vie des paysans. Ca n'tait certes pas redescendu au niveau des guerres de Louis XIV, mais la baisse tait perceptible. De plus, si la situation globale tait facilement identifiable(un pouvoir ignorant des ralits du peuple, qui subit l'arbitraire et la confiscation), le diable -comme aujourd'hui - se cachait dans les dtails. Et les intrts des petits paysans taient contradictoires de ceux des journaliers, ou encore des artisans urbains, sans mme parler de la bourgeoisie, seule vraie gagnante de la redistribution des cartes qui s'en est suivie.

Un mouvement uni par la seule peur(pas forcment injustifie, d'ailleurs) du dclassement, mais qui agrge des intrts souvent contradictoires entre ses membres, un gouvernement dont le seul horizon est d'tre encore au pouvoir le lendemain, et une classe moyenne/suprieure qui crache sur tout ce petit monde en attendant bien au chaud l'occasion de dpecer le cadavre - quel que soit le cadavre qu'il croise - pour qui connait un peu l'histoire, a rappelle quand mme pas mal de choses. La seule diffrence - mais elle est de taille - c'est qu' la place d'un roi de droit divin, on a un monarque lu par lesdites classes moyennes-suprieures. J'ignore quel impact cela peut avoir. Peut-tre aucun, tant la promptitude  lcher ses champions a t prouve, les dernires dcennies.

----------


## Jipt

J'entre pour un mini-HS et sors aussitt, mais si a se trouve, plein de gens ne le savent pas :



> la mini-glaciation de 1785-1788


semblerait avoir t cause par l'ruption d'un volcan islandais...

----------


## Charvalos

Et dans le cas o Macron n'arriverait pas  la fin de son mandat (ou aux prochaines lections prsidentielles), c'est pour mettre qui  la place ?

Le Pen ? Mlenchon ? Wauquiez ? Autre ?

----------


## mm_71

> Et dans le cas o Macron n'arriverait pas  la fin de son mandat (ou aux prochaines lections prsidentielles), c'est pour mettre qui  la place ?


C'est peut-tre bien l qu'est le vrai fond du problme,  l'heure actuelle il n'y a aucune alternative qui tienne la route pour remplacer des dirigeants qui roulent sur les jantes.

----------


## Ecthelion2

> Le Pen ? Mlenchon ? Wauquiez ? Autre ?


Hahaha pauvre crdule !  ::mouarf:: 

Je ne sais pas pourquoi, moi je mettrais bien ma pice  parier que cela sera notre nouveau macron centre gauche, et son tout nouveau parti "Place Publique", suite  sa rcente piphanie sur le fait que le no-libralisme c'tait caca et que le peuple souffrait.

Il est bien parti pour tre le nouveau chouchou des mdias, il connait tous les codes pour maintenir le systme actuel en place, et en plus, il a un boulevard de libre  "gauche", et en plus, lui, "il a entendu les revendications du peuple", pile poil en plein mouvement des gilets jaunes.

Et vu qu'il y a dj tout un dbut de troupeau qui l'annonce comme un messie et le futur sauveur pour donner plus de pouvoir au peuple, sans se renseigner du parcours et des appuis du monsieur, et qu'une partie des journalistes macronistes commence dj  agiter le drapeau RN, moi je verrais bien un 2me tour Glucksmann / Le Pen, avec victoire du 1er pour "faire barrage".

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Et dans le cas o Macron n'arriverait pas  la fin de son mandat (ou aux prochaines lections prsidentielles), c'est pour mettre qui  la place ?
> 
> Le Pen ? Mlenchon ? Wauquiez ? Autre ?


Si a continue comme a, va falloir un barrage de plus en plus imposant pour empcher Le Pen (Marchal ou pas) de passer en 2022.  ::aie::

----------


## Ryu2000

> Et dans le cas o Macron n'arriverait pas  la fin de son mandat (ou aux prochaines lections prsidentielles), c'est pour mettre qui  la place ?


Le plan d'Attali c'tait de mettre une femme :


"je crois que je connais celle qui viendra aprs lui"
Donc l les gens pensent  Marion Marchal, mais elle n'est pas dans la politique. (cela dit il n'a pas fallu beaucoup de temps  Attali pour crer Macron).

Attali voulait mettre Macron et il a russi :
Jacques Attali: "Le prochain prsident sera un inconnu"

===
Il faut un changement plus radical, peut-tre une 6ime rpublique ou carrment autre chose qu'une rpublique.
Les gens veulent une dmocratie plus direct, ils ont compris que les dputs, les snateurs, les ministres se foutaient de leur gueule.
a va finir en rvolution si a continu, la France est presque morte aprs le passage du trio Sarkozy/Hollande/Macron.
Les gens ne veulent plus de cette quipe !

----------


## Bubu017

Quand on pense qu' l'poque, LREM avait mis en avant le fait que leurs dputs n'taient pas narques mais des gens du peuple. 
Sinon beaucoup parle de 1789 mais il ne faut pas oublier qu'aprs on a surtout eu un empire, et a on a tendance  l'oublier.

----------


## Gunny

> Si a continue comme a, va falloir un barrage de plus en plus imposant pour empcher Le Pen (Marchal ou pas) de passer en 2022.


Quel est le point de vue de l'extrme-droite sur le mouvement des gilets jaunes d'ailleurs ? J'ai pas eu l'impression que l'on a beaucoup entendu le FN (RN maintenant ?) dernirement. Le Pen est emptre dans des problmes judiciaires en ce moment, a explique peut-tre.

----------


## Ecthelion2

> Quel est le point de vue de l'extrme-droite sur le mouvement des gilets jaunes d'ailleurs ? J'ai pas eu l'impression que l'on a beaucoup entendu le FN (RN maintenant ?) dernirement. Le Pen est emptre dans des problmes judiciaires en ce moment, a explique peut-tre.


Si si, il me semble qu'elle s'est exprime sur le sujet directement et indirectement.

Dans le plus direct, il me semble qu'elle n'a pas spcialement affirm soutenir le mouvement, juste propos au prsident d'couter la "souffrance" qu'il exprime et d'y faire quelque chose. 

D'ailleurs pour sa part, elle coute tellement le mouvement et du coup plus indirectement, elle s'est prononce contre une hausse du SMIC et pour la suppression des cotisations sociales, et elle ne veut pas de renversement de la Vme.

Bref, Marine n'est une gilet jaune.  ::aie:: 


Sinon plus  droite de Marine, comme d'hab, a balance des fakenews sur les migrants et Macron  coups de grand remplacement, et a va taguer / casser avec les autres violents des autres bords politiques.

----------


## Ryu2000

> LREM avait mis en avant le fait que leurs dputs n'taient pas narques mais des gens du peuple.


La publicit mensongre a arrive en permanence.
C'est comme les biscuits de rgime (si tu veux maigrir, tu ne manges pas de biscuits) ils sont suppos tre moins calorique que la concurrence mais ce n'est pas toujours le cas.
Macron a t vendu comme on vend des yaourts Taillefines, il y a eu 18,9% des inscrits qui se sont fait avoir...
Maintenant il faut esprer que les franais retiennent les leons du pass, ce qui n'est pas gagn, puisqu'on est coinc dans une fausse alternance gauche/droite depuis trop longtemps.
Macron est une fake news  ::P: 




> Quel est le point de vue de l'extrme-droite sur le mouvement des gilets jaunes d'ailleurs ? J'ai pas eu l'impression que l'on a beaucoup entendu le FN (RN maintenant ?) dernirement.


J'ai rien entendu non plus.
Mais les mdias aiment bien dire que les gilets jaunes sont proche du RN pour discrditer le mouvement.
J'ai plus vu Franois Ruffin, mais les Gilets Jaunes ne voulaient pas de politiciens :
Somme : les Gilets jaunes de Flixecourt cartent Franois Ruffin



> Le groupe souhaite prendre ses distances avec le dput La France Insoumise au nom de "l'indpendance politique".





> a va taguer / casser avec les autres violents des autres bords politiques.


Les casseurs sont souvent des gens qui n'ont rien a voir avec la manifestation qui profitent des vnements pour casser comme les antifas et les racailles.

Il y a crit "Justice pour Adama" et "l'ultra droite perdra" :



Gilets jaunes: Macron aurait dclar que la baisse des APL et la limitation  80 km/h taient des conneries
Le 80 km/h c'est comme la taxe sur le sucre, on dit que c'est pour le bien de le population, mais en ralit c'est juste pour gagner de l'argent.
Il va y avoir plus d'excs de vitesse et donc plus d'amendes.

----------


## el_slapper

Marine est une fute. Elle sait qu'elle ne prendra pas le pouvoir avec les seuls fachos. Elle fait le grand cart pour les garder, tout en essayant de paraitre acceptable  une frange toujours plus importante de la population autre. Ne fcher personne - si ce n'est les antifas - et paraitre raisonnable. Tout en gardant sous le coude les fachos, les vrais. Un exercice d'adresse et de patience.

----------


## benjani13

> Marine est une fute. Elle sait qu'elle ne prendra pas le pouvoir avec les seuls fachos. Elle fait le grand cart pour les garder, tout en essayant de paraitre acceptable  une frange toujours plus importante de la population autre. Ne fcher personne - si ce n'est les antifas - et paraitre raisonnable. Tout en gardant sous le coude les fachos, les vrais. Un exercice d'adresse et de patience.


Voter pour elle serait je trouve un exercice de schizophrnie complet, au del de toute question de programme politique. Rpudier nos pseudos lites, ceux qui bouffent sur notre dos depuis toujours, et voter pour une politicarde de premire, ce serait fort de caf... Je ne comprend pas non plus l'attrait pour la petite fille, leve dans le mme chteau que la fille, mais bon, parait que les franais garde un attrait pour la monarchie. 




> Et dans le cas o Macron n'arriverait pas  la fin de son mandat (ou aux prochaines lections prsidentielles), c'est pour mettre qui  la place ?
> 
> Le Pen ? Mlenchon ? Wauquiez ? Autre ?


T'en veux une bonne? T'es prt  te rouler par terre? On commence  nous vendre une nouvelle fois le retour oblig de Sarkozy  ::mouarf::  ::mouarf::  ::mouarf:: 

Je pense qu'une alliance droite trs  droite et FN avait un bon poulain avec Wauquiez. Bonne gueule, assez jeune. Mais ce dernier est tellement nul et tellement peu finaud qu'il s'est grill d'entre.

----------


## Ecthelion2

> T'en veux une bonne? T'es prt  te rouler par terre? On commence  nous vendre une nouvelle fois le retour oblig de Sarkozy


Et le plus drle, c'est que mme si il avait annonc renoncer  la politique, il aura juste  dire "oui mais je ne mentais pas, c'est le peuple qui vient me chercher pour sauver la France une fois de plus, comment pourrais-je refuser ?".


De toutes faons c'est clair que vu comme c'est parti, il en faudrait une paire norme  Macron pour se reprsenter.

Moi je vois bien :

Mlenchon  "l'extrme-gauche"
Glucksmann pour la "gauche"
Sarkozy pour la "droite"
Marine pour "l'extrme-droite"

Et toutes la ribambelle de moins de 2%/3% habituelle.

On aura soit l'un des deux "du milieu" contre Marine (ce qui assurera la victoire du concern grce au "barrage Rpublicain"), soit un duel Glucksmann / Sarkozy, qui ne changera rien peu importe le gagnant (du moins sur la politique conomique) et le peuple en sera exactement au mme point qu'aujourd'hui et on sera reparti pour 5 ans.

Quand je vois le nombre de non-macroniste qui gobent la propagande gouvernementale et journalistique et qui reculent petit  petit du mouvement des gilets jaunes  cause des "casseurs", je me dis que le peuple n'est pas encore vraiment prt prt, et que l'on est bien parti pour reprendre une tranche de neo-libralisme ou 2...

----------


## MiaowZedong

> Quand je vois le nombre de non-macroniste qui gobent la propagande gouvernementale et journalistique et qui reculent petit  petit du mouvement des gilets jaunes  cause des "casseurs", je me dis que le peuple n'est pas encore vraiment prt prt, et que l'on est bien parti pour reprendre une tranche de neo-libralisme ou 2...


Entre la peur des "casseurs", la peur des flics (remarque c'est presque pareil que des casseurs, l'impunit en plus ::aie:: ), ceux qui sont satisfaits des concessions du gouvernement, ceux qui ont dcouverts des diffrends avec leurs camarades gilets jaunes, ceux qui sont justes fatigus ou qui ont besoin de reprendre le travail...

Et puis, comme dit Emmanuel Todd, un peuple de plus de 45 ans d'ge moyen qui fait une rvolution, ce serait du jamais vu. Les vieux sont (statistiquement, pas toujours individuellement) plus conservateurs et ont plus de patrimoine (donc plus  perdre d'une rvolution).

----------


## el_slapper

> Entre la peur des "casseurs", la peur des flics (remarque c'est presque pareil que des casseurs, l'impunit en plus), ceux qui sont satisfaits des concessions du gouvernement, ceux qui ont dcouverts des diffrends avec leurs camarades gilets jaunes, ceux qui sont justes fatigus ou qui ont besoin de reprendre le travail...


Le mouvement paye  ce sujet ce qui fait aussi sa force : sa diversit.




> Et puis, comme dit Emmanuel Todd, un peuple de plus de 45 ans d'ge moyen qui fait une rvolution, ce serait du jamais vu. Les vieux sont (statistiquement, pas toujours individuellement) plus conservateurs et ont plus de patrimoine (donc plus  perdre d'une rvolution).


Avec ce petit dtail atroce que nous avons au dessus de 45 ans des gnrations plus riches que leurs parents *et* que leurs enfants. Et plus nombreuses. Atroce et jamais vu. Je ne vais pas jouer  des pronostics.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Les vieux sont (statistiquement, pas toujours individuellement) plus conservateurs et ont plus de patrimoine (donc plus  perdre d'une rvolution).


Les vieux ont vot Macron lors de la prsidentielles de 2017 (ils coutent bien ce que les mdias leur disent de faire).
 cause de Macron les retraits ont moins d'argent, donc leur patrimoine fond comme neige au soleil.

Aprs l'tat c'est aux mnages de s'endetter. (comme au Japon)

----------


## MiaowZedong

> Avec ce petit dtail atroce que nous avons au dessus de 45 ans des gnrations plus riches que leurs parents *et* que leurs enfants. Et plus nombreuses. Atroce et jamais vu. Je ne vais pas jouer  des pronostics.


Et il semble que les retraits "modestes" ne recevant "que" 2 000 par mois ne subiront pas la hausse de la CSG. Sachant qu'un tel revenu permet  quelqu'un qui a dj pay sa rsidence et son vhicule de vivre mieux qu'un ingnieur pay 3 000 par mois, mais qui doit payer un loyer dans une grande ville, je pense le terme "modeste" trs os.

----------


## fredoche

> Quand on pense qu' l'poque, LREM avait mis en avant le fait que leurs dputs n'taient pas narques mais des gens du peuple. 
> Sinon beaucoup parle de 1789 mais il ne faut pas oublier qu'aprs on a surtout eu un empire, et a on a tendance  l'oublier.


Et aprs celle de 1848 le second empire.
Celle de 1830 amne une nouvelle forme de monarchie, celle de Juillet
Une rvolution, c'est un retour au point de dpart. Un tour complet. Tous les scientifiques qui peuplent ce forum n'ont pas du l'oublier.





> Voter pour elle serait je trouve un exercice de schizophrnie complet, au del de toute question de programme politique. Rpudier nos pseudos lites, ceux qui bouffent sur notre dos depuis toujours, et voter pour une politicarde de premire, ce serait fort de caf... Je ne comprend pas non plus l'attrait pour la petite fille, leve dans le mme chteau que la fille, mais bon, parait que les franais garde un attrait pour la monarchie.


Et un attrait pour les blondes




> Les vieux ont vot Macron lors de la prsidentielles de 2017 (ils coutent bien ce que les mdias leur disent de faire).
>  cause de Macron les retraits ont moins d'argent, donc *leur patrimoine fond comme neige au soleil*.
> 
> Aprs l'tat c'est aux mnages de s'endetter. (comme au Japon)


je ne sais pas de quel patrimoine tu parles. 
Pour le retrait avec 1000 sur un livret A probablement. En ralit beaucoup de retraits n'ont rien, absolument rien, sinon leurs meubles.
Pour celui qui possde sa maison, a me parait moins vident cette analogie  la neige

----------


## seedbarrett

Attention il me semble que c'est 2000 par mnage fiscal. Donc pour un couple de retraits, 1000 chacun.

----------


## Invit

> Attention il me semble que c'est 2000 par mnage fiscal. Donc pour un couple de retraits, 1000 chacun.


Non, non, c'est 2000  par personne. Au dpart, le plafond d'exonration tait de 1200 , ce qui me semble bien plus raisonnable (sachant que le minimum vieillesse tourne autour de 850/mois).

----------


## Ryu2000

> Une rvolution, c'est un retour au point de dpart.


La rvolution Franaise c'est la prise du pouvoir par les bourgeois, qui taient bien pire que les nobles...
Ils taient anti catholique, alors que les franais taient catholique.
Ils en avaient rien  foutre du peuple, ils ont endett le pays avec leur crise des assignats.
Jusqu'en juillet 1794 c'tait le rgime de la terreur.
Les rvolutionnaires ont pendu plein de citoyen franais lambda.
Ce sont les heures les plus sombres de l'histoire de France.
(je raconte hyper mal)




> je ne sais pas de quel patrimoine tu parles.


Les gens qui ont 75/85 ans ont connu les 30 glorieuses, beaucoup on construits une maison pour la famille (et il y a en a qui ont investi dans l'immobilier).
Les retraites sont tellement petites que certains vont devoir vendre.

----------


## Mdinoc

> Ils taient anti catholique, alors que les franais taient catholique.


D'un autre ct  l'poque, l'glise catholique se sucrait sur notre dos comme si son vu de pauvret n'existait pas...

----------


## Ryu2000

L'glise Catholique protgeait les plus faibles. (ce que les bourgeois ne risquaient pas de faire)
Le truc c'est qu'on a tous eu une ducation rpublicaine qui nous a fait bouffer de la propagande.
On nous a mme fait croire que Voltaire respectait la libert d'expression...

La France est li  l'glise Catholique, avec Clovis, Jeanne d'Arc, les rois, etc.
Il y a toujours une glise dans chaque village, donc c'est difficile  nier.

----------


## Darkzinus

> (je raconte hyper mal)


On a au moins un point d'accord !

----------


## benjani13

> Et il semble que les retraits "modestes" ne recevant "que" 2 000 par mois ne subiront pas la hausse de la CSG. Sachant qu'un tel revenu permet  quelqu'un qui a dj pay sa rsidence et son vhicule de vivre mieux qu'un ingnieur pay 3 000 par mois, mais qui doit payer un loyer dans une grande ville, je pense le terme "modeste" trs os.


Bonne remarque. Cela reste peut tre la plus grande des ingalits. Celui qui gagne assez se construit un patrimoine, celui qui ne gagne pas assez jettera le tiers/moiti de son salaire, puis retraite,  la poubelle pour avoir un toit au dessus sa tte.

----------


## benjani13

Pour revenir sur les annonces de Macron, le maitre des horloges a encore frapp. Le mme jour que son discours taient vots par le Snat deux projets ports par la gouvernement,  savoir le gel de certaines prestations sociales, et un fort allgement de l'exit tax.

Mais _en mme temps_, dans une ralit parallle, Fox News BFM TV nous annonce que le grand virage sociale est engag:



On reconnaitra tout de mme lhonntet de ces personnes  ne pas s'appeler journaliste.

----------


## fredoche

> L'glise Catholique protgeait les plus faibles. (ce que les bourgeois ne risquaient pas de faire)
> Le truc c'est qu'on a tous eu une ducation rpublicaine qui nous a fait bouffer de la propagande.
> On nous a mme fait croire que Voltaire respectait la libert d'expression...
> 
> La France est li  l'glise Catholique, avec Clovis, Jeanne d'Arc, les rois, etc.
> Il y a toujours une glise dans chaque village, donc c'est difficile  nier.


C'est toi qui voit l'histoire avec un prisme dformateur empreint d'une certaine propagande.
Cette notion de protection reste  prouver.

La France tait nomme parfois sur aine de l'glise, ce qui va dans ton sens. Mais il y avait derrire tout a des luttes d'influence sur plus d'un millnaire et tu cites Clovis.
Et il ne faudrait pas oublier les guerres de religion en France, qui fut aussi une terre protestante, trs protestante.

----------


## Ryu2000

> La France tait nomme parfois sur aine de l'glise


La France est la *fille* ane de l'glise.




> Mais il y avait derrire tout a des luttes d'influence sur plus d'un millnaire et tu cites Clovis.


C'est parce que l'histoire de France commence par la baptme de Clovis.
C'est crit l :
Histoire de la France - Mrovingiens



> *La dynastie des Mrovingiens dbute en 481 avec Clovis Ier, roi des Francs saliens*, install dans la rgion de Tournai,  cheval sur la France et la Belgique. En 486, Clovis Ier combattit le Romain Syagrius  Soissons (lire le Vase de Soissons), il unifia alors le nord et l'est de la Gaule. En 496, il se convertit au catholicisme et fut baptis  Reims par l'vque St Denis. Clovis fit de Paris sa capitale et tablit la dynastie mrovingienne. Les paens seront ensuite vangliss et de multiples monastres ouvriront leurs portes. Par ailleurs, il y a une augmentation de l'alphabtisme et de la ruralit.





> Et il ne faudrait pas oublier les guerres de religion en France, qui fut aussi une terre protestante, trs protestante.


Ouais genre  la Rochelle c'tait pas mal protestant  une poque.
N'empche que la religion qui a form la France c'est la religion catholique.
Mais ok la religion 2 c'tait la religion protestante.

----------


## MiaowZedong

> La France est li  l'glise Catholique, avec Clovis, Jeanne d'Arc, les rois, etc.
> Il y a toujours une glise dans chaque village, donc c'est difficile  nier.


La France est aussi trs lie  Zola, Clemenceau, Maupassant, Jaurs, Blum, Hugo, Diderot, Brel, La Lanterne, La Calotte...

Pour moi qui suis naturalis, la France moderne c'est plus Zola que Jeanne d'Arc.

----------


## Ecthelion2

> C'est parce que l'histoire de France commence par la baptme de Clovis.
> C'est crit l :
> Histoire de la France - Mrovingiens


Non c'est crit que c'est la dynastie des Mrovingiens qui commence avec Clovis, alors je sais que si on change 3 lettres et qu'on en enlve 9 de Mrovingiens, a donne France, mais quand mme il faut en vouloir pour confondre les 2 mots.

Pour rappel,  la mort de Clovis, le royaume franais, c'est limite que les ch'tis :




Alors peut-on dire que l'Histoire de France commence l ? Est-ce qu'on la fait partir  l'poque de la Gaule, mme si cela ne s'appelait pas la "France", ou  l'inverse, ne vaut-il pas mieux attendre le rgne des captiens qui ont plus construit la France telle qu'elle est aujourd'hui, que Clovis 1er ?


Et surtout, quitte  partir des mrovingiens, pourquoi occulter le pre de Clovis, Childric, qui tait lui aussi roi, lui aussi un franc, et qui rgnait toujours sur un bout du nord de la "gaule" quand l'empire romain a chut ? (Sans parler de certains historiens qui font partir les souverains "franais" au pre voir au grand-pre de Childric (Mrove et Clodion), alors qu'on n'est mme pas certains qu'ils aient exist). 

Bref, le dbut de l'Histoire de France, a dpend des gens.  ::mouarf::

----------


## Ryu2000

> Bref, le dbut de l'Histoire de France, a dpend des gens.


Moi quand j'tais  l'cole publique, on nous a dit que la France commenait au Baptme de Clovis, c'est le roman national officiel.
Il y avait mme une frise historique.
C'tait le premier roi des francs et tout a.

Bref la France a t trs influenc par le catholicisme et on ne peut pas le nier, les preuves sont l.
Il y a les glises dans les villages et des ftes catholiques qui sont fris.

Les rois de France n'taient pas protestants.

----------


## Marco46

> C'est parce que l'histoire de France commence par la baptme de Clovis.
> C'est crit l :
> Histoire de la France - Mrovingiens


L'histoire du rcit national du fantasme d'une France millnaire commence l et c'est largement le fait de la propagande post guerre de 1870 pour la reconqute de l'Alsace et de la Lorraine, mais dans les faits c'est difficile de considrer l'existence d'une France au sens de proto tat-nation avant l'ordonnance de Villers-Cotterts qui institutionnalise entre autre le franais comme langue commune. Mais c'est trs long  rellement mettre en oeuvre, a prendra plusieurs sicles. 

Plus concrtement, avant l'avnement de la socit thermo-industrielle et l'cole publique gratuite et obligatoire pour tous, 95% de la population n'est jamais all plus loin que quelques dizaines de kilomtres de son lieu de naissance et on ne parle pas la mme langue d'une rgion  une autre. Le service militaire obligatoire est un autre pilier de l'existence de la nation, c'est trs rcent a remonte en gros  la rvolution franaise.

----------


## DevTroglodyte

> Moi quand j'tais  l'cole publique, on nous a dit que la France commenait au Baptme de Clovis, c'est le roman national officiel.
> Il y avait mme une frise historique.
> C'tait le premier roi des francs et tout a.
> 
> Bref la France a t trs influenc par le catholicisme et on ne peut pas le nier, les preuves sont l.
> Il y a les glises dans les villages et des ftes catholiques qui sont fris.
> 
> Les rois de France n'taient pas protestants.


Et donc ?

(Puis bon, certains rois taient plus pragmatiques et opportunistes que vraiment religieux, quand on voit leurs actions... genre Philippe le Bel avec les templiers et qui a dit "M..." au pape)

----------


## Marco46

> Moi quand j'tais  l'cole publique, on nous a dit que la France commenait au Baptme de Clovis, c'est le roman national officiel.


T'as le bon mot, c'est un roman, en d'autres termes c'est une fiction.

----------


## MiaowZedong

> L'histoire du rcit national du fantasme d'une France millnaire commence l et c'est largement le fait de la propagande post guerre de 1870 pour la reconqute de l'Alsace et de la Lorraine, mais dans les faits c'est difficile de considrer l'existence d'une France au sens de proto tat-nation avant l'ordonnance de Villers-Cotterts qui institutionnalise entre autre le franais comme langue commune. Mais c'est trs long  rellement mettre en oeuvre, a prendra plusieurs sicles. 
> 
> Plus concrtement, avant l'avnement de la socit thermo-industrielle et l'cole publique gratuite et obligatoire pour tous, 95% de la population n'est jamais all plus loin que quelques dizaines de kilomtres de son lieu de naissance et on ne parle pas la mme langue d'une rgion  une autre. Le service militaire obligatoire est un autre pilier de l'existence de la nation, c'est trs rcent a remonte en gros  la rvolution franaise.


En gnral les historiens voient la naissance de la France vers le rgne de Philippe-Auguste, le premier roi de France (avant, ils taient rois des Francs). La Guerre de Cent Ans est aussi un grand moment formateur pour nos deux pays.

----------


## benjani13

Ryu2000DetourneLaConversation No Jutsu!




> T'as le bon mot, c'est un roman, en d'autres termes c'est une fiction.


D'autant que mme aujourd'hui, entre le concordat d'Alsace Moselle toujours en place et les territoires d'outre mer qui sont totalement absents des dbats et des news, l'unit de la nation n'est pas vraiment encore atteinte.

----------


## Marco46

> En gnral les historiens voient la naissance de la France vers le rgne de Philippe-Auguste, le premier roi de France (avant, ils taient rois des Francs). La Guerre de Cent Ans est aussi un grand moment formateur pour nos deux pays.


Ouai aprs a dpend ce qu'on appelle la France. La naissance de l'tat franais on considre que c'est Richelieu sous Louis XIII c'est  dire cinq sicles plus tard. Ils doivent parler de la France en tant que territoire, pourquoi pas.

----------


## ABCIWEB

> Et il semble que les retraits "modestes" ne recevant "que" 2 000 par mois ne subiront pas la hausse de la CSG. Sachant qu'un tel revenu permet  quelqu'un qui a dj pay sa rsidence et son vhicule de vivre mieux qu'un ingnieur pay 3 000 par mois, mais qui doit payer un loyer dans une grande ville, je pense le terme "modeste" trs os.


Pour que ta remarque fonctionne, tu utilises des clichs car tous les retraits ne sont pas ncessairement propritaires d'un logement ni d'une voiture rcente, et tu les compare d'autre part  une classe moyenne/suprieure galement modeste, dans le sens o 3000 n'est pas non plus un salaire dmesur pour un ingnieur qui a fait plus de cinq ans d'tudes et qui travaille souvent 45h ou plus par semaine. 

Modeste veut dire "qui n'est pas exagr". Et tous ces gens sont modestes, pas forcment pauvres, mais trs loin de l'opulence. 

Et tous ces gens aussi (la grande majorit) mritent largement le salaire ou la retraite qu'ils gagnent.

Volontairement ou pas, ta "pense" est une perversion du sens des mots qui s'applique in fine  opposer entre elles des classes sociales ayant un revenu comparable pour insinuer que les revenus des uns sont le handicap des autres.

----------


## ABCIWEB

> Pour revenir sur les annonces de Macron, le maitre des horloges a encore frapp. Le mme jour que son discours taient vots par le Snat deux projets ports par la gouvernement,  savoir le gel de certaines prestations sociales, et un fort allgement de l'exit tax.
> 
> Mais _en mme temps_, dans une ralit parallle, Fox News BFM TV nous annonce que le grand virage sociale est engag:
> 
> On reconnaitra tout de mme lhonntet de ces personnes  ne pas s'appeler journaliste.


Trs bien rsum  :;): 

Continuons dans le grand virage social, toujours avec BFM TV, 


> Il n'y a pas que les salaris qui pourront bnficier d'une prime de fin d'anne. Les bnficiaires des minima sociaux vont  nouveau profiter de la prime de Nol en 2018. La ministre des Solidarits et de la Sant, Agns Buzyn, l'a confirm sur BFMTV ce mardi. Cette aide, "qui n'est pas obligatoire mais que l'on reconduit chaque anne volontairement, cette anne encore nous la reconduisons", a-t-elle dclar.


On lit dans les expressions "qui n'est pas obligatoire" et "cette anne encore", que c'est possiblement une anne de trop et une grande faveur accorde d'extrme justesse dans un lan de gnrosit exceptionnel. En tous cas cette dcision est prise au dernier moment puisqu'elle date d'hier seulement.

Manu n'a pas non plus cass sa tirelire, c'est le mme montant de 150  inchang depuis 10 ans. On ne va pas donner indfiniment des sommes astronomiques qui "coutent un pognon de dingue"  des "feignasses qui ne veulent pas se donner la peine de traverser la rue pour aller bosser". Peut importe qu'il existe environ 1 offre d'emploi non pourvue pour 20 demandes, le banquier ne va quand mme pas s'encombrer avec la ralit s'il suffit de multiplier ses slogans de beauf pour matraquer le cerveau des neuneus et les convaincre que les vrais coupables sont dans leur propres rangs.

Cependant, ce gnie inaccessible et tant vnr dans les hauteurs des sphres suprieures, a fait l'erreur de croire que les abrutis sont gntiquement abrutis, ce qui au passage est une erreur typique d'abruti. Entre l'exprience de la ralit qui remet assez vite les ides en place, et l'information libre - non matrise par les mdias officieux - qui circule de plus en plus, il apparait que les abrutis le sont de moins en moins. Et en tout tat de cause ils sont de plus en plus nombreux d'accord sur un mme diagnostic,  savoir qu'on les prend vraiment  pour des cons et dans les grandes largeurs. Faut dire aussi que le banquier les a bien aid dans cette prise de conscience avec ses mots aussi gentils qu'encourageants et plein de bienveillance  leur gard  ::mrgreen:: 

Mais mme si sa propagande pour mpriser les pauvres est en chec aujourd'hui, manu la teigne ne va rien lcher et remettre le couvert pour ses rformes sur le chmage et les minima sociaux ds la rentre. C'est ce qu'a dit Edouard hier  l'assemble en rponse  une dput : nous n'allons pas inflchir notre cap et maintenir nos rformes. Et a va saigner en matraquant toujours le mme message : "c'est le soutient aux plus faibles, c'est  dire le modle social franais qui est la seule cause de la stagnation des salaires et de tous les problmes de la France. Penser autrement serait faire preuve de mauvais esprit, de populisme".  Le dsirable doit tre le manque de solidarit, et son corolaire est naturellement la soumission du peuple par manque d'union possible. Simple et efficace. Et pour enfoncer le clou, on enseigne maintenant l'arbitraire, l'injustice et l'humiliation ds le secondaire,  genoux les mains sur la tte pour tout le monde et sans distinction pour tenir une classe bien sage. Belles images de la France sous l'occupation du banquier... 

Tu parlais d'une ralit parallle, un autre exemple ici  19min 23" dans le journal du soir de France 3  avec Pascal Verdeau en direct de Bruxelles :



> Au del des chiffres (augmentation de la dette) le sentiment dominant ici c'est d'abord l'inquitude, l'impression que le prsident franais a peut-tre perdu le contrle politique de la situation. Si la france ne peut se rformer, elle ne pourra pousser des rformes en Europe comme la taxe sur les gants du numrique..


Bruxelles veut maintenant nous vendre Macron comme le moteur indispensable de la justice sociale en Europe  ::mouarf::  
On atteint des sommets. Je sais pas, c'est peut-tre un jeu entre Macron et les responsables europens,  savoir lequel d'entre eux nous prendra le plus pour des cons.

----------


## fredoche

Non juste du pipeau mdiatique de franais qui espre nous raconter comment on est vu ailleurs en Europe et dans le monde.

Cette histoire de lycens  genoux est une honte sans nom, pour moi une barrire est franchie, celle de l'ignominie.

On peut cracher ensuite sur les populistes ou extrmistes europens, Orban ou Salvini, on est all largement au-del.

Les dclarations de Macron dans son palais de centaines de pices en plein Paris, derrire un bureau rutilant flanqu d'or, avec sa petite voix toute douce genre "gentil garon" je sais pas qui a peut duper encore ?

----------


## Invit

> Pour que ta remarque fonctionne, tu utilises des clichs car tous les retraits ne sont pas ncessairement propritaires d'un logement ni d'une voiture rcente, et tu les compare d'autre part  une classe moyenne/suprieure galement modeste, dans le sens o 3000 n'est pas non plus un salaire dmesur pour un ingnieur qui a fait plus de cinq ans d'tudes et qui travaille souvent 45h ou plus par semaine. 
> 
> Modeste veut dire "qui n'est pas exagr". Et tous ces gens sont modestes, pas forcment pauvres, mais trs loin de l'opulence. 
> 
> Et tous ces gens aussi (la grande majorit) mritent largement le salaire ou la retraite qu'ils gagnent.
> 
> Volontairement ou pas, ta "pense" est une perversion du sens des mots qui s'applique in fine  opposer entre elles des classes sociales ayant un revenu comparable pour insinuer que les revenus des uns sont le handicap des autres.


Je suis globalement d'accord, mais la question est de savoir s'ils ont assez de revenus pour tre assujettis  la CSG. Parce que globalement, la CSG n'est pas paye que par ceux qui vivent dans l'opulence, loin de l. Il n'est pas question de leur sucrer la moiti de leur retraite. Pourquoi un smicard serait-il assujetti  9,2 %, et un retrait qui touche 2000   6,6 % au lieu de 8,3 % ? Il n'est pas question de mrite ici (sauf bien sr si on considre qu'un smicard est moins mritant dans l'absolu).

----------


## MABROUKI

bonjour

Le rle des simples hommes de religion -imam ou prtre- ( ne pas confondre avec le Grand Clerg appoint par l'autorit du jour,qui joue le rle du 2eme tage de la Fuse Religieuse ) taient  social  dans les sicles passs pour attnuer les abus des autorits par la charit (impts, injustices diverses )...

La propagande crite par les historiographes  appoints par l'autorit ,cela va de soi, fait l'impasse sur le role des simples hommes de religion  pour ne parler que des grands pontifes...

Ces hommes simples et les pauvres gens qu'ils servaient n'ont pas laiss dcrits pour qu'on puisse valablement juger de leur role politique...

Dans l'histoire ,il y en a deux  celles des fameux "pauvres d'esprits" et celle des potentats toutes catgories confondues... Un train souvent en cache un autre ,prudence ...

----------


## MiaowZedong

> Pour que ta remarque fonctionne, tu utilises des clichs car tous les retraits ne sont pas ncessairement propritaires d'un logement ni d'une voiture rcente,


Tu n'as pas lu, ou pas compris, la remarque de *Benjani13* pour dire cela comme si c'tait un argument.



> Bonne remarque. Cela reste peut tre la plus grande des ingalits. Celui qui gagne assez se construit un patrimoine, celui qui ne gagne pas assez jettera le tiers/moiti de son salaire, puis retraite,  la poubelle pour avoir un toit au dessus sa tte.


Effectivement, un retrait qui a oeuvr pour le SMIC ou approchant toute sa vie n'aura pas plus de patrimoine dans sa retraite (qui sera du minimum veillese, soit 833/mois, s'il est seul) que dans son travail.

Mais l il tait question d'un retrait qui touche 2000/mois de pension, donc quelqu'un qui a gagn de tres bons salaires toute sa vie, et qui a en plus (question de gnrations) bnfici d'un cot de la vie moins lev qu'aujourd'hui et de prix immobiliers historiquement bas (jusque dans les annes 80). Il a donc pu se constituer un patrimoine important, ce qui inclut typiquement logement et vhicule personnel. Et s'il a choisit d'investir son patrimoine autrement, cela lui fera sans doute des rentes (revenus du patrimoine) importantes en plus. Bref, c'est quelqu'un qui vit vraiment trs bien, mieux qu'un salari ais mme.

Donc dire que ce retrait riche ne peut pas se permettre de payer une lgre hausse de la CSGcar c'est bien ce que Macron signifie quand il le qualifie de "modeste"c'est se foutre de la gueule du monde pour rcuprer le vote des retraits, le plus gros bloc de voteurs. 





> Volontairement ou pas, ta "pense" est une perversion du sens des mots qui s'applique in fine  opposer entre elles des classes sociales ayant un revenu comparable pour insinuer que les revenus des uns sont le handicap des autres.


Bon, on dirait que j'ai une nouvelle pour toi: les retraites, ce sont  100% des charges (assurance vieillesse+CSG, voire CRDS) pesant sur les salaires. Chaque cent donn  un retrait est pris  un salari.

Alors, il y a une distinction  faire. 

Quand les salaris versent leur minimum vieillesse  un couple de grand-parents uss par des travaux pnibles, c'est de la solidarit. Il faut bien permettre  ces gens trop vieux, trop faibles pour travailler de vivre leur fin de vie dans la dignit. a ne me pose absolument aucun problme.

Par contre, quand c'est un ex-cadre suprieur sans enfants, avec un fort patrimoine, qui nous saigne dj aux quatres veines par l'immobilier qu'il possde (directement ou indirectement), qui se fait verser 4000 mensuels par les enfants des autres, alors dans ce cas la retraite devient de l'exploitation.

Bien videmment, la plupart des retraits se situent entre ces deux cas extrmes. Mais ce qui est certain, c'est que le systme des retraites tait conu pour fonctionner avec la forte croissance conomique et dmographique de l'aprs-guerre, et qu'aujourd'hui on en est loin. Le fardeau total des retraites est devenu insupportable pour les salaris de Franceplus de 14% du PIB, contre une moyenne OCDE de 8.2%. Si on compte les revenus totaux, en 2014 les retraits avait en moyenne 110% du pouvoir d'achat des salaris (source: COR)et la diffrence ne fait qu'augmenter, car le pouvoir d'achat moyen des salaris baisse et celui des retraits continue d'augmenter comme si de rien n'tait. Trop, c'est trop.

Comment patcher le systme rapidement, pour qu'il puisse tenir le temps de le repenser? Plafonner les retraites, "tondre" les retraits riches, qui ont de solides patrimoines et pourront continuer  vivre dans le confort, sans toucher aux retraits pauvres qui en ont besoin pour vivre. Pour ceux qui stressent sur la dette, on pourrait facilement rcuprer plus que le dficit, 2-3 fois la charge de la dette, sans faire tomber en pauvret un seul retrait. Avec la grosse centaine de milliards rcupre, on pourrait augmenter les salaires nets sans effet inflationnaire (donc augmenter directement le pouvoir d'achat), et investir plus dans l'ducation, l'infrastructure et la sant. a changerait compltement la donne.

----------


## mm_71

> Effectivement, un retrait qui a oeuvr pour le SMIC ou approchant toute sa vie n'aura pas plus de patrimoine dans sa retraite (qui sera du minimum veillese, soit 833/mois, s'il est seul) que dans son travail.


Ce n'est plus le minimum vieillesse mais l'Allocation de Solidarit aux Personnes Ages. Un complment vers en sus de la retraite pour atteindre le plafond thorique de 863 / mois mais en pratique a ne dpasse gure 700. 
En plus c'est pas un cadeau parcequ'en cas de succession ils repiqueront tout ce qui dpase un certain montant ( autour de 35.000 ) d'hritage.
Dans ce cas de figure la CSG n'est pas exigible et les "mesures" prises par le gouvernement ne changera rien pour les personnes concernes.

----------


## Ryu2000

Il y a un problme de dmographie, bientt il y a aura plus de retraits que d'actifs qui cotisent pour payer les retraites.
Les retraites vont disparaitre.
Ce sera  chacun de mettre de ct ou de bosser jusqu' la mort (mais il n'y a pas de job...).

----------


## MiaowZedong

> Ce n'est plus le minimum vieillesse mais l'Allocation de Solidarit aux Personnes Ages. Un complment vers en sus de la retraite pour atteindre le plafond thorique de 863 / mois mais en pratique a ne dpasse gure 700. 
> En plus c'est pas un cadeau parcequ'en cas de succession ils repiqueront tout ce qui dpase un certain montant ( autour de 35.000 ) d'hritage.
> Dans ce cas de figure la CSG n'est pas exigible et les "mesures" prises par le gouvernement ne changera rien pour les personnes concernes.


Merci pour le complment d'informations, le minimum veillesse s'appelle effectivement maintenant l'ASPA et augmentera  863/mois (bruts) en 2019  ::): 

Et comme tu le dis, les retraits qui touchent cette allocation ne sont pas affects.

----------


## MABROUKI

> Conan Lord
> Pourquoi un smicard serait-il assujetti  9,2 %, et un retrait qui touche 2000   6,6 % au lieu de 8,3 % ? Il n'est pas question de mrite ici (sauf bien sr si on considre qu'un smicard est moins mritant dans l'absolu).


Le retrait n'as pas rellement un revenu imposable, mais peroit le rsultt  de ses cotisations dj imposes dans le pass...
La pension de retrait devrait tre exonre dImpts.  
De surcroit un retrait  modeste peut avoir des enfants adultes au chmage non officiel,des petits enfants  charge( le chomage officiel en france exige d'avoir travaill au moins une fois ) ...

un Smicard n'as que des enfants en bas age  charge....

Quant  Mr Macron ,il n' as pas  chang de cap  : il mnage toujours les entrepreneurs et les gros actionnaires ,les mesures annonces  sont financs  par le budget dtat  c..d limpt ,impt pour l'essentiel pay  les salaries ...
Il  "caline"  toujours les entrepreneurs et les gros actionnaires au lieu de leur imposer de verser un pourcentage  ngocier sur le bnfice net aux salaries aprs impts( mesure en vigueur chez moi,et qui motive les salaries fortement)...

L'autre jour  ,le "chef du Medef"  rpondait froidement  un journaleux de franceinfo que "les grandes entreprises franaises faisaient leurs bnfices  ltranger ..."(sic) ...
En clair ces entreprises franaises sont des entreprises trangres qui  domicilient leurs bnfices non assujettis  limpt (sous prtexte qu'elles ont pays leurs impts  ltranger, ce qui est partiellement),et qu'elles  rinvestissement ailleurs...
La France  est en passe  de surclasser le Luxembourg ou le Liechtenstein comme paradis fiscal mais pour les autochtones ...
Ceci explique le bruit qu'on fait autour de ces 2 pays  pour cacher la fraude fiscale des gros bonnets en France ...

----------


## benjani13

> Tu parlais d'une ralit parallle, un autre exemple ici  19min 23" dans le journal du soir de France 3  avec Pascal Verdeau en direct de Bruxelles :


Et bien Arrts sur Image nous a fait un joli zapping de cette ralit parallle emportant toutes les chaines de tl et les radios : https://www.arretsurimages.net/artic...-virage-social

----------


## Invit

> De surcroit un retrait  modeste peut avoir des enfants adultes au chmage non officiel,des petits enfants  charge( le chomage officiel en france exige d'avoir travaill au moins une fois ) ...
> 
> un Smicard n'as que des enfants en bas age  charge....


Oui et non, un retrait modeste (si on considre qu'on parle d'un revenu de 2000 /mois est modeste) a de grandes chances de ne pas avoir d'enfants adultes au chmage  charge non officielle, parce que c'est culturel. Statistiquement, ceux qui ont des enfants adultes au chmage  charge non officielle sont les retraits au minimum vieillesse ou  l'ASPA, puisqu'ASPA il y a. Les enfants de pauvres ont toujours plus de chances d'tre pauvres, mme en France. Toujours statistiquement, un smicard actif a lui aussi plus de chances d'avoir des frres et surs au chmage, un compagnon/une compagne au chmage et des enfants adultes au chmage (la retraite n'tant malheureusement pas  40 ans), tout a  charge non officielle. Je ne crois pas que ton argument tienne.

----------


## MiaowZedong

> Et bien Arrts sur Image nous a fait un joli zapping de cette ralit parallle emportant toutes les chaines de tl et les radios : https://www.arretsurimages.net/artic...-virage-social


Mme si je valide globalement le discours, attention  ne pas sous-estimer l'effet sur des gens qui touchent la prime d'activit, ils ne cracheront pas sur 100 nets de plus. C'est le mme principe qui fait que les mesures sociales peuvent tre trs rentable pour lutter contre la criminalit et amliorer le climat social: quand on est pauvre, peu d'argent peu sembler beaucoup.

Le problme  plus long terme, c'est que c'est un pas dans la direction qu'a suivie l'Allemagne avec la socialisation du coup du travail. En Allemagne, sur les postes  faible valeur ajoute, les entreprises peuvent disposer de salaris qui sont essentiellement rmuners par l'tat, le patron ne versant qu'un complment symbolique. Avec les mesures prvues par Macron, on augmente la part de rmunration par l'tat de gens qui travaillent, qui travaillent parfois  temps plein. Si les patrons ne paient pas assez leurs salaris, l'tat doit rehausser le SMIC, pas payer ces salaris avec l'argent public.

Bien sr, on se heurte au double problme de la mondialisation (qui met le salari Franais en comptition avec des salaris trs, trs pauvres ailleurs) et d'une Europe avec un march commun mais pas d'harmonisation sociale (qui pousse les pays  niveller vers le bas les protections sociales).

----------


## MiaowZedong

> Le retrait n'as pas rellement un revenu imposable, mais peroit le rsultt  de ses cotisations dj imposes dans le pass...
> La pension de retrait devrait tre exonre dImpts.


Attention  la fausse ide reue! Les seules rentres d'argent du systme de retraites, ce sont les cotisations, et les cotisations de ton retrait, c'est la gnration de ses parents qui les a consommes! Lui consomme les cotisations des actifs actuels!

Et mme dans un systme par capitalisation, o c'est beaucoup moins direct, la retraite reste un droit  prlever sur la production des actifs. Les cotisations passes, mme capitalises, ne produisent pas magiquement des revenus sans qu'il y ait travail.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Bon, on dirait que j'ai une nouvelle pour toi: les retraites, ce sont  100% des charges (assurance vieillesse+CSG, voire CRDS) pesant sur les salaires. Chaque cent donn  un retrait est pris  un salari.
> 
> Alors, il y a une distinction  faire. 
> 
> Quand les salaris versent leur minimum vieillesse  un couple de grand-parents uss par des travaux pnibles, c'est de la solidarit. Il faut bien permettre  ces gens trop vieux, trop faibles pour travailler de vivre leur fin de vie dans la dignit. a ne me pose absolument aucun problme.
> 
> Par contre, quand c'est un ex-cadre suprieur sans enfants, avec un fort patrimoine, qui nous saigne dj aux quatres veines par l'immobilier qu'il possde (directement ou indirectement), qui se fait verser 4000 mensuels par les enfants des autres, alors dans ce cas la retraite devient de l'exploitation.


Juste un rappel. Les retraits sont censs touchs l'argent qu'ils ont donn  l'tat pour que celui-ci pourvoit  leur retraite. Donc, mettre la faillite de l'tat sur le dos des retraits, c'est un peu fort de caf.

Si l'tat avait jou son rle, et que les gouvernants avaient t  la hauteur, car gouverner c'est prvoir, et avaient, en leur temps, pris la mesure de la dmographie, des consquences de la mondialisation (qu'ils ont t si prompts  favoriser pour le plus grand bien de leurs copains multimilliardaires), de l'automatisation, ils auraient alors pu modifier petit  petit les rgles de rpartition des retraites afin qu'il n'y ai pas de laisser pour compte. Le plafonnement des retraites auraient t une bonne piste (et le serait encore). On pourrait aussi envisager qu'un politique en activit ne touche pas en plus sa retraite, que dis-je ses retraites.
Mais, bon, l on toucherait aux nantis, et donc, on prfre faire bosser plus longtemps les pauvres, aprs tout, ceux-l ne financent pas de campagnes lectorales, salauds d'pvres !

----------


## fredoche

> Et bien Arrts sur Image nous a fait un joli zapping de cette ralit parallle emportant toutes les chaines de tl et les radios : https://www.arretsurimages.net/artic...-virage-social


je suis heureux de ne plus regarder la TV : voir des gens comme Duhamel ou Apathie toujours commenter la politique, Apathie nous parler d'age...
Des mecs comme Barbier...

Nous sommes dans un pays sclros de partout, mort vivant, pourrissant par la tte

----------


## fredoche

Sur le sujet des mdias nonnant en chur le mme discours :
http://www.leparisien.fr/culture-loi...18-7963908.php

On ne mord pas la main qui nous nourrit n'est-ce pas ?

----------


## MiaowZedong

> Juste un rappel. Les retraits sont censs touchs l'argent qu'ils ont donn  l'tat pour que celui-ci pourvoit  leur retraite. Donc, mettre la faillite de l'tat sur le dos des retraits, c'est un peu fort de caf.
> 
> Si l'tat avait jou son rle, et que les gouvernants avaient t  la hauteur, car gouverner c'est prvoir, et avaient, en leur temps, pris la mesure de la dmographie, des consquences de la mondialisation (qu'ils ont t si prompts  favoriser pour le plus grand bien de leurs copains multimilliardaires), de l'automatisation, ils auraient alors pu modifier petit  petit les rgles de rpartition des retraites afin qu'il n'y ai pas de laisser pour compte. Le plafonnement des retraites auraient t une bonne piste (et le serait encore). On pourrait aussi envisager qu'un politique en activit ne touche pas en plus sa retraite, que dis-je ses retraites.


L o je suis d'accord, c'est que c'est avant tout la faute des politiciens. Le peuple leur a demand un systme de retraites pour un monde industrialis o les enfants ne peuvent plus toujours s'occuper de parents vieux et malades; et eux ont cr un systme bancale et injuste, puis ils ont persuad le peuple qu'il tait juste et prenne. Puis ils ont continu de dire que tout allait bien, et mme maintenant que a tombe en lambeaux, ils n'avouent pas les problmes de fond.

Cela dit, on est en dmocratie, et si on a eu ces politiciens-l, c'est que le peuple a vot pour son intrt immdiat. Et la dnatalit, ce n'est pas les politiciens.

Le systme des retraites demande que tout le monde joue le jeu. Et le jeu ne consiste pas seulement  cotiser pour payer une retraite  ses parents. Il faut aussi veiller  ce que les gnrations suivantes seront en tat de continuer le systme, ce qui veut dire que chacun doit faire des enfants et faire l'effort personnel et financier de les lever, que les investissements en ducation doivent tre importants, que les investissements en infrastructure (au sens large) doivent tre importants, qu'on ne doit pas permettre aux grandes entreprises de dlocaliser vers le systme social moins-disant...

Alors je suis peut-tre dur de juger toute une gnration d'un coup, mais globalement,  part cotiser, ils n'ont rien fait. C'est la gnration avec le taux de natalit le plus bas, ils ont sous-investi dans l'infrastructure, ils ont permit la mondialisation parce qu'ils ne voulaient payer leurs jeans que 7 (faits par des enfants au Bangladesh, vu  Carrefour)...individuellement certains ont jou le jeu sans doute, mais globalement, la gnration du papy-boom a t un dsastre goste.

Et pour pallier  leur dficit de natalit, ils ont ouvert grandes les vannes de l'immigration, avec pour rsultat qu'on n'a jamais eu des immigrs aussi mal intgrs. Il y a des immigrs depuis longtemps, mais on n'a jamais vu des extrmistes Portugais ou Armniens ouvrir le feu sur un march.

Donc quand je dis de plafonner les retraites, j'ai conscience qu'il y a quelques individus qui ont travaill dur pour en arriver l, qui ont lev 2-3 enfants (la fourchette idale) avec succs, qui ont jou le jeu, n'ont rien cach au fisc de leur vie, ne sont pour rien dans l'explosion des prix immobilier qui encule profond les gnrations suivantes, ont consomm thique avant l'heure...et j'ai conscience que si ont leur plafonne leur retraite au mme niveau que quelqu'un de moins dou, de moins travailleur, ou de moins civique, ce n'est pas vraiment juste. Malheureusement pour eux, dans leur gnration il y a plein de personnes qui n'ont pas jou le jeules plus innocentes ne l'ont mme pas compris, s'tant laiss berner par les promesses de politicienset aujourd'hui, il faut agir dans l'urgence pour viter que ce soit tout un systme social qui s'effondre.

Soyons clairs, si nous avions cette discussion il y a 40 ans, je proposerais quelque chose de plus subtil que le plafonnement des retraites. Mais on est en 2018, le plafonnement c'est ce qu'il y aurait de mieux  faire maintenant (et de toutes faons, nos politiciens ne le feront pas ::aie:: ).

Et pour l'avenir, ce qu'il ne faut surtout pas oublier: ce ne sont pas que les cotisations qui font un systme de retraites. Pour qu'il soit prenne, la socit doit pouvoir continuer  se dvelopper.

Quant au poids des retraites, il est ce qu'il est. C'est la premire dpense publique,  peu prs gale  toutes les autres dpense sociales combines, et selon les scnarios de prvision, a peut encore empirer (malgr le recul de l'ge de la retraite et toutes ces demi-mesures, au deumeurant plus injustes  mon avis qu'un plafonnement). a ne sert  rien de rogner de quelques euros les APL, de sanctionner les chmeurs, parce que ces dpenses sont du pipi de chat en comparaison (et en plus, ces micro-conomies ont des effets dvastateurs sur les plus vulnrables).

Alors oui, les plus coupables de tous, ce sont qui ont t au pouvoir, les politiciens, les grands patrons. Mais globalement il y a une gnration qui laisse un hritage dsastreux derrire elle.

----------


## fredoche

> Cela dit, on est en dmocratie, et si on a eu ces politiciens-l, c'est que le peuple a vot pour son intrt immdiat. Et la dnatalit, ce n'est pas les politiciens.


Tu crois vraiment  ce que tu cris l, ou tu ressasses des lieux communs dont il devient de plus en vident qu'ils sont culs

Tu es conscient des taux d'abstention actuels ? Tu es conscient de la non-reprsentation de 40  50% des votes exprims aux lgislatives ? Tu es conscient du fonctionnement des institutions dans la 5e rpublique ?

----------


## pmithrandir

Si je me rappelle bien, le systme des retraites actuel est en dficit d'a peu prs 3%... donc il n'est pas si dsquilibr que ca.

Qu'il soit mal rparti, je le pense(parce que pou moi on devrait bien plus plafonn et donner 2000 euros a un retrait c'est bien trop cher pay) mais cot financement ca va encore pas trop mal.

Dans un sens, il suffirait de diminuer toutes les retraites de 3% pour obtenir un quilibre(tous rgimes confondus). C'est pas dconnant n,on plus. (ca veut dire 60pour quelquun en gagnant 2000... il survivra je pense.

Et oui, les retraits sont loin d 'tre  plaindre, et l'argument de leur aide aux plus jeune ne tient pas. Si vraiment on veut qu'une aide soit efficace, il faut la donner directement au bnficiaire. Plus il y a dintermdiaires, plus on perd en efficacit.
De la mme manire, le couts des maisons de retraites et des appareil auditif est un mauvais dbat. On peut tout  fait donner beaucoup moins en retraite et rembourser beaucoup plus ces 2 aspects trs couteux de la vie des retraits.

Et enfin, il ne faut pas oublier que le temps disponible reprsente une sacr valeur. Quand je suis sans emploi, je fais moi mme beaucoup de choses. Menus travaux, gros travaux, mnage, cuisine, etc... choses que j'ai tendance  dlguer quand je suis salari, parce que je n'ai plus le temps. donc une personne gagnant 1000 euros  la maison est bien plus ais qu'un salari gagnant la mme somme.

----------


## ABCIWEB

> ...pour moi on devrait bien plus plafonn et donner 2000 euros a un retrait c'est bien trop cher pay...


On ne leur donne pas, on leur rend ce qu'ils ont cotis. 

Ensuite il s'agit d'exonrer ces retraits d'une hausse *supplmentaire*, non pas de les exonrer totalement de la CSG. Et pour tous les retraits la non indexation des revenus sur l'inflation relle fait qu'ils perdent mcaniquement du pouvoir d'achat chaque anne.





> Dans un sens, il suffirait de diminuer toutes les retraites de 3% pour obtenir un quilibre (tous rgimes confondus). C'est pas dconnant non plus. (ca veut dire 60pour quelquun en gagnant 2000... il survivra je pense.


Tu penses aussi au minimum vieillesse ?




> Et oui, les retraits sont loin d 'tre  plaindre, et l'argument de leur aide aux plus jeune ne tient pas. Si vraiment on veut qu'une aide soit efficace, il faut la donner directement au bnficiaire. Plus il y a dintermdiaires, plus on perd en efficacit.


Oui c'est comme l'impt sur la fortune, on devrait s'en servir pour financer directement l'conomie franaise plutt que de faire des cadeaux fiscaux aux ultra riches et leur laisser le choix d'investir ou pas. 

Un ultra riche qui se plaint de payer l'impt sur la fortune et milite pour sa suppression sans aucune contre partie se fou totalement d'investir dans l'conomie franaise, sinon il accepterait un contrle sur cet investissement, ce que macron se refuse de faire absolument.

A contrario, les liens familiaux entre les parents/grands parents et leur enfants font que le ruissellement entre les uns et les autres se fait gnralement beaucoup plus naturellement. 

Donc tous les intermdiaires ne se valent pas et ton affirmation ne tient pas. 

Tu utilise le mme bla bla rhtorique qui consiste  parler famille, protection sociale, mthode de gouvernance, en utilisant le vocabulaire des entreprises : intermdiaires, comptitivit, efficacit financire... 

ET ON EN A MARRE DES CONNERIES DU BANQUIER ET DE SON MONDE DESHUMANISE !

----------


## ABCIWEB

> Mais l il tait question d'un retrait qui touche 2000/mois de pension, donc quelqu'un qui a gagn de tres bons salaires toute sa vie, et qui a en plus (question de gnrations) bnfici d'un cot de la vie moins lev qu'aujourd'hui et de prix immobiliers historiquement bas (jusque dans les annes 80). Il a donc pu se constituer un patrimoine important, ce qui inclut typiquement logement et vhicule personnel. Et s'il a choisit d'investir son patrimoine autrement, cela lui fera sans doute des rentes (revenus du patrimoine) importantes en plus. Bref, c'est quelqu'un qui vit vraiment trs bien, mieux qu'un salari ais mme.


Rien n'est automatique. Et il existe une solution trs simple pour rpartir la contribution quitablement et diffrencier ceux qui ont pu accumuler un gros patrimoine et les autres, c'est le systme de l'impt progressif et l'impt sur la fortune.

Mais le banquier supprime des tranches suprieures de l'impt progressif en mme temps qu'il supprime l'impt sur la fortune. Voil pourquoi on en arrive ensuite  taxer les classes moyennes et infrieures. C'est le principe du banquier prdateur qui ponctionne l'argent de ses clients pour le redonner  ses actionnaires dj trs privilgis. Ce n'est pas une dmocratie mais une ploutocratie.

C'est a le problme, pas le seuil de 2000 dont on peut discuter en faisant des distinctions comme dj dit, suivant le patrimoine, suivant les revenus du foyer fiscal etc. 

Si tu trouves cette somme importante en la comparant au solde disponible d'un cadre petit/moyen, c'est parce que les petits/moyens salaires on continuellement perdu du pouvoir d'achat depuis de nombreuses annes au nom de la comptitivit. C'est l'ultralibralisme et sa concurrence fausse, son injustice sociale et fiscale qui produisent la panne de l'ascenseur social et le nivellement par le bas de la trs grande majorit de la population. 

Mais dans l'absolu 2000 c'est moins de deux fois le smic, c'est plutt modeste compar au train de vie des bobos LREM. C'est une relle augmentation des salaires qu'il faut demander et non pas la baisse des petites/moyennes retraites. Sinon on tombe dans le pige grossier de l'ultralibralisme qui veut que les petits/moyens revenus se dpouillent entre eux, au profit d'une petite minorit de privilgis qui de surcroit ne se privent pas pour faire exploser la dette en dfiscalisant, soit un double foutage de gueule.

----------


## zecreator

Si le vote pouvait changer quelque chose, a ferait longtemps que ce serait interdit.

----------


## pmithrandir

> On ne leur donne pas, on leur rend ce qu'ils ont cotis.


Absoluement pas, en France on ne cotise pas pour sa retraite futur, on cotise pour les retraits actuels et les prochains actifs cotiseront pour nous. C'est de la rpartition et pas de la capitalisation.




> Ensuite il s'agit d'exonrer ces retraits d'une hausse *supplmentaire*, non pas de les exonrer totalement de la CSG. Et pour tous les retraits la non indexation des revenus sur l'inflation relle fait qu'ils perdent mcaniquement du pouvoir d'achat chaque anne.


Enfin, la CSG ils ont quand mme une niche fiscale qui les empche de la payer comme les autres personnes touchant un revenu.
Ce sont les premier consommateur de la scu, mais ils s'affranchissent d'y cotiser autant que les actifs.

Supprimer une niche fiscale, ce n'est pas non plus la misre. Et on parle de 2% des revenus, encore une fois, c'est peanuts.




> Tu penses aussi au minimum vieillesse ?


Au minimum vieilleesse, on est pas touch par cette reforme. Et a 900, ca fait 18 de retraite en moins. C'est pas ca qui fait basculer un budget.



> A contrario, les liens familiaux entre les parents/grands parents et leur enfants font que le ruissellement entre les uns et les autres se fait gnralement beaucoup plus naturellement. 
> Donc tous les intermdiaires ne se valent pas et ton affirmation ne tient pas.


Dans un monde idal. 
Moi ce que je vois c'est qu'il y a des gens qui font ruisseller, mais qu'en gnral, la plupart des retraits aiss dont on parle(parce que pour avoir 2000 par personne) vive dans des belles maisons vides, en proche banlieue a cause de l'talement urbain, ont un niveau de vie suprieur au notre dans ma famille a cause du loyer que je dois payer, et font ruisseller a leur conditions.

Certains pensent que c'est a eux de tout claquer, quand d'autres donnent beaucoup, au passage avec des taxes sur hritage qui se profile.
Mais au final, on a des familles qui se pauprisent, qui s'loignent des centre villes et du travail pour des logements plus petits, alors que les ains qui en ont moins besoin restent la ou ils sont.

----------


## ABCIWEB

Salut,

Grande soire gilets jaune hier sur France 2. Au programme de la premire partie Gilets Jaunes, la rvolte des femmes qui est un excellent reportage sur la participation des femmes dans les manifestations. Fait rare, elles sont nombreuses  avoir soutenu le mouvement et pris la tte des revendications ds les premiers jours. Je parle plus loin de la seconde partie, mes sensibles s'abstenir.

Trois exemples avec Ingrid Levavasseur et deux autres femmes dont on ne donne que le prnom, Dominique et Florence, ainsi que d'autres tmoignages de femmes anonymes. Des femmes aux revenus prcaires et pour un grand nombre d'entre elles, c'est leur premire grosse manifestation. 

Florence, femme de mnage, est devenue la patronne du rond point de Saint Beauzire (prs de CLermont-Ferrand) et s'est dcouvert une vocation d'animatrice en assurant la bonne humeur et la mdiation avec les routiers, micro et sono  l'appui. Autour de la chef de bande, une trentaine de personnes dont une dizaine de femmes se relaient depuis 1 mois. Par manque de moyens, Florence et son mari, tous deux salaris, on achet un vieux pole  charbon pour conomiser le cout du chauffage dans leur maison et ils rcuprent le charbon dans les caves de particuliers gnreux. 

Dominique, 61 ans, a peur pour ses enfants et a honte d'avoir vot Macron. Elle achte un casque rose pour se diffrencier des casseurs et aller manifester  Paris. 

A 25' dans le reportage, Ingrid, qu'on ne prsente plus, est  la tte d'une manifestation en Normandie et tente de raisonner des CRS qui veulent librer la zone commerciale  leur faon. Quelques minutes plus tard elle doit utiliser ses talents d'aide soignante pour apporter les premier soins  un gilet jaune qui ncessite une dizaine de points de suture.

Attention car aprs la prsentation du sujet suivant  la minute 31, "Violence la surenchre",  le reportage affiche un carr blanc. Et c'est le minimum car il faut avoir le coeur solide et loigner les enfants pour contempler les bienfaits de la mondialisation heureuse. 

Par contre les amateurs de jeux violents ne seront pas dus et verront du sang, des mains dchiquetes, des yeux crevs, des mchoires dfonces, des visages dforms. Regardez vous-mme le reportage pour voir s'il s'agit de lgitime dfense... Regardez les visages de ces dangereux casseurs, comme cette femme de 71 ans qui hurle de douleur, ou  cette jeune tudiante en philosophie de 20 ans qui a perdu un oeil suite  un tir de flash-ball. La police se justifie en montrant l'arsenal de certains manifestants saisi dans des voitures, mme si cela n'a rien  voir avec ces victimes. 

On apprend tonnamment plus tard que le tir de flash ball est interdit  hauteur de visage... et que la France est le seul pays europen  faire usage de la grenade GLI-F4 qui mutile ceux qui la ramasse en pensant avoir affaire  une grenade lacrymogne classique. 


Plus tard dans la soire sur la mme chaine, un autre documentaire intitul Macron,  lus, radars, La haine de l'tat qui montre l'autre ct de la barrire. 

Dtail rvlateur,  la minute 21, chez les militants d'en marche convoqus en toute urgence : "C'est la premire fois qu'on a une runion politique depuis 1 an et demi". Une autre militante dit qu'elle avait cru  l'humanisme de Macron. Depuis son lection, Jupiter a donc mpris tout le monde y compris ses partisans. Pas tonnant qu'il ne soit au courant de rien. Mais bon c'est dans sa logique de banquier, il ne va pas perdre du temps avec les gueux alors pourquoi avoir des remontes de gens qui ne sont rien. 

Plus loin c'est un reportage sur Franois Ruffin qui fait le tour de France des ronds point. Fait significatif, il a t invit par les gilets jaunes  Doulan, commune qui a vot FN aux prsidentielles. Ces manifestations ont permis  certains de comprendre qu'ils avaient des problmes communs mme s'ils sont politiquement opposs. Les "extrmes" commencent  se parler, ou se parlent de plus en plus et c'est une grande victoire des gilets jaunes. J'ai mis le mot extrme entre guillemets car quand on voit la deuxime partie du reportage prcdent sur la violence policire (qui "tire dans le tas" pour reprendre les termes exacts d'un policier), on se demande qui sont les extrmistes, et si ce n'est pas le banquier de l'extrme centre et des ultra riches qui est le plus dangereux et le plus violent.

Petite remarque au passage sur le titre assez pervers de cette mission, "la haine de l'tat". Heu... cette haine serait-elle gnrique et sans aucun rapport avec celui qui gouverne l'tat ? Je n'ai entendu aucun gilet jaune parler de la haine de l'tat.  C'est comme l'histoire de ce peuple rfractaire aux rformes, tout dpend peut-tre aussi du sens des rformes.

----------


## MiaowZedong

> A contrario, les liens familiaux entre les parents/grands parents et leur enfants font que le ruissellement entre les uns et les autres se fait gnralement beaucoup plus naturellement. 
> 
> Donc tous les intermdiaires ne se valent pas et ton affirmation ne tient pas.


Oui c'est sr, on fait payer tout le monde pour que les retraits riches puissent faire ruisseler vers leurs petits-enfants chris qui ont dj tous les avantages que l'on sait venir d'une famille soude et surtout riche. Et ceux qui n'ont pas la chance d'tre bien ns, ils paieront le mme pourcentage de leur salaire pour que les riches puissent avoir cadeaux et hritages, alors qu'eux n'auront rien. C'est le Robin des Bois invers, voler les pauvres pour donner aux riches. Et dans le pire des cas, ceux qui mritent de russir, car ns dans une famille riche, auront en hritage l'argent cotis par ceux qui mritent d'tre rien, car ns dans une famille pauvre.

T'es sr que c'est toi qui a crit cette horreur? C'est pas un sbire de Manu le Banquier qui a pirat ton compte pour rpandre sa propagande ingalitaire?

----------


## ABCIWEB

> A contrario, les liens familiaux entre les parents/grands parents et leur enfants font que le ruissellement entre les uns et les autres se fait gnralement beaucoup plus naturellement.
> 
> Donc tous les intermdiaires ne se valent pas et ton affirmation ne tient pas.





> Oui c'est sr, on fait payer tout le monde pour que les retraits riches puissent faire ruisseler vers leurs petits-enfants chris qui ont dj tous les avantages que l'on sait venir d'une famille soude et surtout riche. Et ceux qui n'ont pas la chance d'tre bien ns, ils paieront le mme pourcentage de leur salaire pour que les riches puissent avoir cadeaux et hritages, alors qu'eux n'auront rien. C'est le Robin des Bois invers, voler les pauvres pour donner aux riches. Et dans le pire des cas, ceux qui mritent de russir, car ns dans une famille riche, auront en hritage l'argent cotis par ceux qui mritent d'tre rien, car ns dans une famille pauvre.
> 
> T'es sr que c'est toi qui a crit cette horreur? C'est pas un sbire de Manu le Banquier qui a pirat ton compte pour rpandre sa propagande ingalitaire?


Quand on commence une phrase par "A contrario", cela veut dire qu'elle prend tout son sens par rapport  la phrase prcdente. Je redonne donc le contexte entier de mon message. 

Par ailleurs je t'ai dj rpondu personnellement sur ce sujet une premire fois ici. Et comme tu as de trs grosses difficults de comprhension, je t'ai rpondu personnellement une seconde fois l, t'as des problmes d'alzheimer ?

Pourquoi ne rponds-tu pas  ce dernier message que je t'ai adress plutt que d'extraire une phrase de son contexte dans autre message et tenter de lui faire dire quelque chose que je n'ai pas dit. En dsespoir de cause ?

T'es sr que c'est toi qui a crit cette horreur? C'est pas un sbire de Manu le Banquier qui a pirat ton compte pour rpandre sa propagande de taxer les petits/moyens revenus de 2000 et moins, pour viter de taxer les vrais riches ? 

Ou comme on te vois dans tous les topics (je peux fournir la liste sur demande) vent debout pour insulter les vieux et le systme de retraite, on pourrait aussi penser que tu as des intrts dans les  banques/assurances pour fourguer un systme de capitalisation ?

Ou tu veux faire du bruit parce que mon dernier message sur les violences policires n'tait pas  l'avantage de sa  majest bancaire et qu'il vaut mieux ne pas s'appesantir et essayer de dtourner l'attention vite fait plutt que de tenter de justifier l'injustifiable ? 

Pour dire que si tu veux t'amuser  me faire passer pour un sous-marin de Macron, je peux m'amuser aussi, mais fais attention  ton jeu, je vois ton priscope qui dpasse  ::mrgreen::

----------


## zecreator

Bonjour,

Bon pour une fois j'ai fais l'effort de prendre mon courage pour lire les 20 derniers commentaires (plus, et c'tait le burn-out). Et je constate que vous mettez  plat les problmes, et que vous vous efforcez surtout de contredire l'autre de manire assez triviale, voire de la corriger quand les termes de ses propos ne sont pas 100% exactes.

Je reconnais bien l l'esprit de l'informaticien corrompu par tant d'annes de mtier, perdu entre ses octets et la vie relle. Je me permets cette critique car depuis l'ge de 14 ans que je me suis enferm dans ce mtier, je sais de quoi je parles (ma femme me le rappelant assez rgulirement : "les gens ne sont pas de simples plugins WordPress que tu peux modeler  ta sauce.").

Alors, je vois que vous avez su analyser avec comptences, le fond du problme. Maintenant, pouvez-vous nous donner des solutions ? Parce que, c'est bon pour nous, cela a t vrifi, les problmes que vous soulevez sont confirms ! Donc, dans votre infinie sagesse d'ingnieur BAC +5 qui ont tout compris aux tenants et aux aboutissants, comme modifieriez-vous le code de notre Socit, pour que les choses aillent mieux pour tout le monde ?

Vous qui tes balzes. Aprs on fait des propositions au Snat, tout a...

Voil, voil. Avanons ensemble.

----------


## ABCIWEB

> Alors, je vois que vous avez su analyser avec comptences, le fond du problme. Maintenant, pouvez-vous nous donner des solutions ? Parce que, c'est bon pour nous, cela a t vrifi, les problmes que vous soulevez sont confirms ! Donc, dans votre infinie sagesse d'ingnieur BAC +5 qui ont tout compris aux tenants et aux aboutissants, comme modifieriez-vous le code de notre Socit, pour que les choses aillent mieux pour tout le monde ?
> ...
> Vous qui tes balzes. Aprs on fait des propositions au Snat, tout a...


D'o viennent les problmes sinon de la drgulation de l'conomie ? L'ultralibralisme et le mythe de l'autorgulation des marchs ont produit entre autre la crise de 2008,  et provoquent aujourd'hui une prcarit et une baisse sensible du pouvoir d'achat des classes pauvres et moyennes dans les pays industrialiss, ce qui a donn Trump et Macron au pouvoir, des mouvements de protestation partout en Europe, le Brexit, et maintenant les gilets jaunes.

Et que fait Macron pour tenir compte de ces ralits ? Rien, au contraire il amplifie la drgulation dans tous les sens, avec d'un ct l'assouplissement du code du travail, une non indexation du smic et des minima sociaux sur l'inflation etc., et de l'autre ct, sa thorie du ruissellement en donnant toujours plus de cadeaux fiscaux aux ultras riches. 

C'est pour cela qu'avec ou sans BAC+5, les manifestants crient "Macron dmission" parce qu'ils voient bien qu'il acclre les problmes plutt que de tenter de les rsoudre.  Le peuple il s'en fou, il ne se proccupe pas de savoir comment  les gens modestes peuvent s'en sortir pour faire face  l'explosion de tous leurs frais fixes. C'est LE reprsentant du nolibralisme et du foutage de gueule. Comment pourrait-on le dfinir autrement puisque toutes ses dcisions vont dans ce sens, y compris sa communication avec ce mpris hautain de banquier intouchable qui nous dit en substance "je vous emmerde, bande de rien".

Des propositions au Snat ? Etant donn qu'il se fou dj de ses propres dputs... 

Il y a donc un niveau institutionnel et un niveau conomique :
- Il faut plus de dmocratie, plus de consultations publiques, et plus de proportionnelle. La cinquime rpublique a montr ses limites : un prsident peut agir comme un despote mprisant parce qu'il a obtenu 18% de l'lectorat au premier tour.

- Il faut plus de rgulation de l'conomie. L'conomie ne doit pas tre un systme  part, sans limites ni contraintes. Elle doit tre contrainte par les besoins des hommes et de la plante, elle doit tre compatible avec l'cosystme, et non pas tout dtruire pour un plus grand bnfice de quelques-uns.

Reste  persuader que le mot rgulation n'est pas un gros mot. Mais a prend du temps car cela fait plus de trente ans que le systme mdiatique nolibral est en place et nous rabche tous les jours que la rgulation conomique doit tre assimile  : Staline, ou  un repli sur soi, ou  un manque d'ambition, une dfiance envers le futur, le retour  la lampe  ptrole, ou  la guerre, etc. Bref, ils nous renvoient des images, des sensations sans aucun rapport avec les problmes actuels et rels, et quand cela ne suffit plus, ils parlent d'un manque d'explication et de pdagogie. 

Concrtement, avec la suppression de l'impt sur la fortune et de la flat taxe par exemple, le banquier accroit les ingalits en mme temps qu'il drgule l'conomie. Alors que la plupart des gens qui ont vot pour lui pensaient  un libralisme raisonnable suggr par le slogan "en mme temps", il fait du nolibralisme aveugle et dbrid sans aucune considration pour le peuple victime.

Nous n'avons pas ncessairement besoin de modifier le code de notre socit. Aucune rvolution n'empchera jamais l'avidit des petits hommes de produire des Trump ou des Macron. Un vieux paysan me disait un jour : "Quand on pense qu'il suffirait qu'ils nous en laissent juste un peu plus pour que tout se passe bien, tout en restant eux-mmes trs trs riches...". C'est la mme chose depuis l'aube des temps  :;): 

Reste peut-tre  proposer un systme grer par ordinateur. On lui donnerait les minimums vitaux  respecter pour les individus et pour la plante, et le reste serait totalement libre tant que c'est compatible avec ces minimums. Je pense ordinateur pour viter les lobbies et autres influences nfastes  la rflexion d'un tre humain, surtout celle d'un banquier. L'ensemble du peuple voterait rgulirement pour ractualiser ces minimums et l'algo recalculerait le domaine du possible et les nouvelles rgles pour les investisseurs. 

Actuellement on nous fait croire que la drgulation produira ces minimums et mme plus puisqu'on nous promettait une mondialisation heureuse. C'est une arnaque intellectuelle car il est impossible de dmontrer que l'absence de rgulation d'un processus c'est  dire son absence de matrise puisse par principe assurer des minima, sauf  accepter que le minimum soit 0. Et au del du principe, on a maintenant plus de trente ans d'exprience de drgulation et d'ultralibralisme de plus en plus sauvage qui nous ont conduit jusqu'ici. 

Ma proposition serait donc d'interdire les ultra et de rester dans le domaine du raisonnable pour dfinir des minimums. Ce qui me rapproche du programme de Hamon. Ma dfiance  son gard est qu'il conditionne son projet au soutien et  l'acquiescement de Bruxelles, ce qui n'est pas raliste.

----------


## Ryu2000

Gilets jaunes : le gouvernement annule puis rtablit les mesures annonces en novembre

Macron a charg Sarkozy de le reprsenter  l'investiture de la prsidente gorgienne
Faire appelle  Sarkozy a ne devrait pas augmenter la popularit de Macron.

----------


## yolle

Analyse de Juan Branco (dou le mec), la vido est passionnante : https://la-bas.org/la-bas-magazine/e...wzgNbD-VFBod_I

----------


## Jipt

Notre problme c'est qu'on a un chef de bande issu du monde financier, or,



> [...] l'emploi, c'est l'attrape-nigaud du monde financier pour mettre les gouvernements  genoux.


p. 166 in _loge du ver de terre -- notre futur dpend de son avenir_, de Christophe Gatineau, chez Flammarion 

 lire toutes affaires cessantes.

----------


## Mat.M

> Absoluement pas, en France on ne cotise pas pour sa retraite futur, on cotise pour les retraits actuels et les prochains actifs cotiseront pour nous. C'est de la rpartition et pas de la capitalisation.


mais en plus c'est trs vrai ce que tu cris l.

Cependant concernant  les retraites une question  laquelle personne ne pense c'est combien de temps on peut profiter de la retraite ?  :8O: 
D'aprs un numro de la revue Marianne j'avais lu 10 ans pour les ouvriers et 20 pour les cadres j'cris cela  titre indicatif.
Maintenant il faut voir statistiquement dans les faits  ::mouarf:: 

Et hop un article de Capital

Si une fois arriv le temps du repos bien mrit ,on n'a plus que 20 ans  vivre, indpendamment des problmes de gestion financire du systme par rpartition, moralit on aura boss plus de 40ans de sa vie pour se couler la douce seulement quelques annes



> Au minimum vieilleesse, on est pas touch par cette reforme. Et a 900, ca fait 18 de retraite en moins. C'est pas ca qui fait basculer un budget.


h ho pas d'accord 18euros a fait deux pastis au bistro de moins  ::aie:: 




> Analyse de Juan Branco (dou le mec), la vido est passionnante


j'ai survol l'ouvrage de l'auteur en question.
C'est trs bien crit par contre un peu dmago sur les bords et puis beaucoup de "name dropping"
bah tout le monde ou presque peut crire un feuilleton politique il suffit de lire la presse ci-et-l

----------


## ABCIWEB

> Analyse de Juan Branco (dou le mec), la vido est passionnante : https://la-bas.org/la-bas-magazine/e...wzgNbD-VFBod_I


Oui, un ancien lve de Sciences Po et de Normale Sup qui a bien tourn. Heureusement il en existe, et il se doit d'tre srieux dans sa documentation puisque c'est aussi un conseiller juridique de Julian Assange. 

Cette vido montre entre autre la fabrication du personnage Macron avec l'aide de Michelle Marchand (personnage d'influence dans la presse people) et de Xavier Niel, pour ensuite tre adoub par les patrons du CAC 40 comme tant le meilleur candidat pour dfendre leurs intrts. 

Alors que jusqu'ici les grands patrons influenaient les partis politiques par des mthodes classiques (lobbies, pantouflage etc.), Macron a su les convaincre qu'ils pouvaient se passer des partis politiques et les reprsenter directement. Ce qui explique le financement sans problme de sa campagne politique, constitu presque exclusivement de chques d'environ 7000 soit le montant maximum possible par personne pour rester dans la lgalit.

Amusant de voir (17'50'') Xavier Niel venir dfendre son poulain le 05 dcembre dernier, en disant qu'il faisait des lois fantastiques parce qu'elles lui convenait personnellement. Il reconnat quand mme des erreurs de fond et de forme mais il termine par "j'espre qu'on continuera". 

Selon un article RTL et des sources de l'Elyse, Macron aurait t traumatis par sa visite au Puy en Velay (min 33'). Il lui a fallu ressentir la violence et la peur physique pour comprendre que la politique n'est pas seulement une opportunit de carrire, qu'il y a des corps qui la subisse. Et il s'est rendu compte que lui aussi pourrait tre impact. 

On voit ainsi  la minute 34' un reportage sur les vnements violents qui lui ont remis un peu les pieds sur terre, de mme que le tmoignage d'Irne Inchausp, journaliste  l'Opinion : les grandes entreprises ont vraiment eu peur d'avoir leurs ttes sur des pics, les grands patrons franais ont eu peur physiquement et ont appel le patron du Medef en lui disant "tu lches tout, tu lches sur le smic et les primes". 

Cela rejoint la remarque de Serge July qui disait dernirement sur LCI que, malheureusement, sans violence aucune revendication n'aurait abouti. Sommes-nous vraiment dans un pays dmocratique civilis si la survie des plus dfavoriss ne dpend que de leur violence ? C'est a le progrs ?

Il y a des relais de cette vido sur youtube mais pas certain qu'ils perdureront car le site "l bas si j'y suis" indique que la vido est mise  disposition gratuitement jusqu'au 5 janvier. 

Juan Branco donne des informations plus dtailles dans un pdf titr "crpuscule". Mais la vido est dj trs complte, plus abordable et comme dit *yolle*, passionnante.

----------


## yolle

> Juan Branco donne des informations plus dtailles dans un pdf titr crpuscule.


Je n'ai pas pris le temps de lire le PDF mais je vais le faire .... la vido donne envie (c 'est vrai qu'elle est passionnante) est est claire, nette et bien documente.

----------


## pmithrandir

> Cependant concernant  les retraites une question  laquelle personne ne pense c'est combien de temps on peut profiter de la retraite ? 
> D'aprs un numro de la revue Marianne j'avais lu 10 ans pour les ouvriers et 20 pour les cadres j'cris cela  titre indicatif.
> Maintenant il faut voir statistiquement dans les faits


C'est vrai que l'esprance de vie change beaucoup d'une profession  l'autre. 



> Et hop un article de Capital
> 
> Si une fois arriv le temps du repos bien mrit ,on n'a plus que 20 ans  vivre, indpendamment des problmes de gestion financire du systme par rpartition, moralit on aura boss plus de 40ans de sa vie pour se couler la douce seulement quelques annes


20 ans  percevoir une pension en cotisant 40, c'est pas si mal. Le ratio est bon dans notre systme quand mme.

L'ide de la retraite reste quand mme que les personnes qui ne sont plus capable de travailler auront les moyens de finir dignement leur vie sans tre  la charge directe de leur famille dans un soucis d'galit.
Donc la personne qui pense pouvoir partir en super sant  la retraite et en profiter n'a pas compris le postulat de base en France.

Dans d'autres pays, c'est diffrent parce que c'est de la capitalisation, donc quand on a assez de capital, on arrte de travailler. Mais a peut arriver a 25 ans comme  85.
Je me souviens d'avoir crois une petite mamie qui faisait le service dans un restaurant  petit djeuner aux tats unis... qui devait avoir 80-85 ans. Elle n'avait pas l'air d'tre la patronne, mais plutt une personne qui a encore besoin de travailler.

----------


## ABCIWEB

> L'ide de la retraite reste quand mme que les personnes qui ne sont plus capable de travailler auront les moyens de finir dignement leur vie sans tre  la charge directe de leur famille dans un soucis d'galit.
> Donc la personne qui pense pouvoir partir en super sant  la retraite et en profiter n'a pas compris le postulat de base en France.


C'est TON postulat de dire qu'on doit exploiter la bte tant que possible et que jamais on ne devrait lui laisser le choix de s'arrter si elle est en bonne sant. Ceux qui ont cr le systme de retraites en France avaient peut-tre une conception de la civilisation lgrement plus volue que la tienne ?





> Je me souviens d'avoir crois une petite mamie qui faisait le service dans un restaurant  petit djeuner aux tats unis... qui devait avoir 80-85 ans. Elle n'avait pas l'air d'tre la patronne, mais plutt une personne qui a encore besoin de travailler.


C'est a ton modle ? 




> Dans d'autres pays, c'est diffrent parce que c'est de la capitalisation, donc quand on a assez de capital, on arrte de travailler. Mais a peut arriver a 25 ans comme  85.


Ou jamais. 

La crise de 2008 a entrain la chute de certains fonds de pension et la ruine de nombreux retraits aux USA. 

Et ce n'est pas de l'histoire ancienne. Par exemple cet article qui date de 2017



> - des retraits californiens ont vu leurs pensions de retraite rduites de 60% dun coup.
> - Canada: des retraits de Quebecor World perdent la moiti de leur fonds de pension.


Ou plus rcemment: Un fonds de pension destin  couvrir les retraites des dputs europens devrait se trouver en dficit au plus tard en 2026



> Si ces hypothses se confirment, et que le fonds est mis en faillite entre 2024 et 2026, le Parlement europen, lgalement responsable de ce fonds, naura pas dautre solution que de prendre lui-mme en charge le manque  gagner. Autrement dit, les contribuables de lUE devront mettre la main  la poche.


Le risque pour l'tat et les contribuables et les gros profits pour un trs petit nombre de privilgis... on connait la chanson par coeur, cela fait plus de trente an qu'on nous la joue avec les rsultats qu'on connait aujourd'hui.

Le systme franais est donc de trs loin le plus fiable puisqu'il permet aux retraits de s'affranchir totalement de la mauvaise gestion de fonds spculatifs qui cherchent avant tout  faire un maximum de bnfices. Il n'y a pas de risque et la dpense est prvisible.

----------


## Buffet_froid

> D'o viennent les problmes sinon de la drgulation de l'conomie ? L'ultralibralisme et le mythe de l'autorgulation des marchs ont produit entre autre la crise de 2008, et provoquent aujourd'hui une prcarit et une baisse sensible du pouvoir d'achat des classes pauvres et moyennes dans les pays industrialiss, ce qui a donn Trump et Macron au pouvoir, des mouvements de protestation partout en Europe, le Brexit, et maintenant les gilets jaunes.
> [...]
> Aucune rvolution n'empchera jamais l'avidit des petits hommes de produire des Trump ou des Macron.


Je comprends pas trop comment on peut mettre Macron et Trump sur la mme ligne, l'un et l'autre ayant t lus sur des dynamiques compltement diffrentes, en l'occurrence, Macron est quasiment le fruit d'un montage lectoral ( la base c'est Fillon qui aurait du passer), une anomalie librale dans le mouvement nationaliste gnral contemporain ;  l'inverse, Trump a bien t lu par l'Amrique priphrique, ie les gilets jaunes US.
Seul un gauchiste de base est assez aveugle pour ne pas voir que les bases sociologiques en soutien de Trump et de Macron sont diamtralement opposes.
Ceux qui adoubent Macron vomissent Trump, et vice versa.

Ou alors faut avoir une vision strictement dterministe de l'Histoire, comme Bigard dans son sketch sur les fraises de Grouchy...




> Il y a donc un niveau institutionnel et un niveau conomique :
> - Il faut plus de dmocratie, plus de consultations publiques, et plus de proportionnelle. La cinquime rpublique a montr ses limites : un prsident peut agir comme un despote mprisant parce qu'il a obtenu 18% de l'lectorat au premier tour.


Les ultras de la dmocratie directe sont pour moi des utopistes.
Tous les sujets ne se dbattent pas ni ne se rglent par rfrendum.
Un despote clair est d'autant plus respect qu'il est considr comme lgitime aux yeux du peuple...
Aucun systme n'est parfait, mais les systmes de types aristocratiques se mettent plus naturellement en place au cours de l'histoire (et n'interdisent pas ncessairement les consultations populaires).




> - Il faut plus de rgulation de l'conomie. L'conomie ne doit pas tre un systme  part, sans limites ni contraintes. Elle doit tre contrainte par les besoins des hommes et de la plante, elle doit tre compatible avec l'cosystme, et non pas tout dtruire pour un plus grand bnfice de quelques-uns.


Cela signifie afficher une matrise de sa souverainet : politique, montaire, anthropologique - c'est--dire qu'un Poutine ou un Duterte peuvent ventuellement tenir tte  des multinationales. 
Pour les autres, les Tsipras et consorts, la "rgulation de l'conomie" ne peut se rduire qu' de beaux discours... c'est l'conomie qui les rgule, pas l'inverse.

----------


## pmithrandir

> C'est TON postulat de dire qu'on doit exploiter la bte tant que possible et que jamais on ne devrait lui laisser le choix de s'arrter si elle est en bonne sant. Ceux qui ont cr le systme de retraites en France avaient peut-tre une conception de la civilisation lgrement plus volue que la tienne ?


C'est le postulat de base lors de la cration des systmes de retraite.
en 1950, l'age de la retraite est a 60 ans pour 20% de pension, mais 65 pour 40% de pension(ce que choisissent la plupart des gens).




> L'esprance de vie  la naissance des femmes et des hommes n'a cess d'augmenter depuis 1950, passant de 69,2 annes pour les femmes et 63,4 annes pour les hommes en 1950  84,8 annes pour les femmes et 78,2 annes pour les hommes


On a donc une esprance de vie infrieure a lage de la retraite pour les hommes, et a peine suprieure pour les femmes. 

Nos anctres ont donc travaill presque jusqu'a la mort avant de percevoir leur retraite. Loin des 15-20 ans de retraite actuelle pour 40 annuits.




> C'est a ton modle ?


Non justement, je montrais ce que ca donnais une retraite par capitalisation. Et je n'aime pas ce systme que je trouve injuste.




> Le systme franais est donc de trs loin le plus fiable puisqu'il permet aux retraits de s'affranchir totalement de la mauvaise gestion de fonds spculatifs qui cherchent avant tout  faire un maximum de bnfices. Il n'y a pas de risque et la dpense est prvisible.


Je suis d'accord, c'est dailleurs pour cela que quand je vois des fonds de retraites au global en dficit de 3% seulement(certains beaucoup plus, d'autres moins) je pense qu'une bonne ide consisterai a les assimiler tous ensemble, a ne rien changer au calcul des pensions mme, et a juste diminuer toutes les pensions de 3% pour atteindre l'quilibre. On permettrai alors au systme de perdurer longtemps.

Dans l'idal, je conditionnerai dailleur les retraites sur les collectes de l'anne prcdente. Si l'conomie va mal, les actifs perdent leur travail, et les retraits verraient leur retraite diminuer, si ca va bien, on ferait l'inverse.

Pour faire simple, si on rcolte 400M en 2018, on redistribue 400M en 2019. 

a introduirai des alas de + ou - 3% selon les annes, mais ca aurait quelques avantages : 
 - faire privilgier les aspects conomiques dans le vote de retraits, puisque leur revenus sont directement en lien avec l'activit conomique globale
 - faire perdurer le systme de retraite ad vitam eternam
 - faire tout de suite le lien entre baisse de charge... et baisse de pension.
Le seul inconvnient tant que lors d'une crise, les retraits auront des problmes de revenus, ce qui est le cas du reste de la population(y compris les actifs avec leur famille). Mais on ne creuserait pas les dficits, donc notre capacit a investir dans l'avenir et a nous relever(aujourd'hui, on sendette pour payer les dpenses courantes en priode de crise, la premire dpense tant les retraites de loin)

----------


## MABROUKI

> ABCIWEB
>  C'est une arnaque intellectuelle car il est impossible de dmontrer que l'absence de rgulation d'un processus c'est  dire son absence de matrise puisse par principe assurer des minima, sauf  accepter que le minimum soit 0


Bien vu & dit ...
Tout processus  social (et lconomie en est un) sans rgulation court  sa perte ,c..d un effondrement ...
Quant aux capitalistes et financiers avides , ils sont fidles  eux-mmes  dans leur logique du profit insatiable , qu'ils nous prsentent comme tant ultima ratio....
Ils sont prts  mettre Saumur au pillage ...

----------


## MABROUKI

> ABCIWEB


Par Allah  Benalla est pass par l  !!!

----------


## ABCIWEB

> Je suis d'accord, c'est dailleurs pour cela que quand je vois des fonds de retraites au global en dficit de 3% seulement(certains beaucoup plus, d'autres moins) je pense qu'une bonne ide consisterai a les assimiler tous ensemble, a ne rien changer au calcul des pensions mme, et a juste diminuer toutes les pensions de 3% pour atteindre l'quilibre. On permettrai alors au systme de perdurer longtemps.


Ta vision purement comptable ne tient pas compte de la ralit : certains peuvent supporter une diminution de leurs revenus de 3% mais beaucoup moins ceux qui ont dj du mal  boucler leur fin de mois.




> Dans l'idal, je conditionnerai dailleur les retraites sur les collectes de l'anne prcdente. Si l'conomie va mal, les actifs perdent leur travail, et les retraits verraient leur retraite diminuer, si ca va bien, on ferait l'inverse.
> 
> Pour faire simple, si on rcolte 400M en 2018, on redistribue 400M en 2019. 
> 
> a introduirai des alas de + ou - 3% selon les annes, mais ca aurait quelques avantages : 
>  - faire privilgier les aspects conomiques dans le vote de retraits, puisque leur revenus sont directement en lien avec l'activit conomique globale
>  - faire perdurer le systme de retraite ad vitam eternam
>  - faire tout de suite le lien entre baisse de charge... et baisse de pension.
> Le seul inconvnient tant que lors d'une crise, les retraits auront des problmes de revenus, ce qui est le cas du reste de la population(y compris les actifs avec leur famille). Mais on ne creuserait pas les dficits, donc notre capacit a investir dans l'avenir et a nous relever


Ce que tu appelles le "seul problme" est un problme majeur : 
- Majeur parce qu'il est indcent (sauf pour un comptable) de promouvoir un systme qui stipule que les gens auront des problmes sans savoir s'ils auront les moyens d'y faire face. 

- Ensuite si le systme de redistribution actuel permet de ne pas sombrer lors des priodes de crises, cela vaut pour tout le monde pas seulement pour les retraites. L'argent redistribu permet de soutenir directement l'conomie, autrement il y aurait plus de faillites. L'argent donn aux plus dfavoriss alimente directement l'conomie et le retour sur investissement est autrement plus efficace et observable que la thorie du ruissellement. 




> aujourd'hui, on sendette pour payer les dpenses courantes en priode de crise, la premire dpense tant les retraites de loin


Au pire en 2010, le dficit de la scu compos des quatre branches : maladie, accidents du travail et maladies professionnelles, retraite, famille, et mme en ajoutant le fonds de solidarit vieillesse (FSV) tait d'une trentaine de milliards d'euros. Et l'on est quasiment  l'quilibre actuellement. 

Donc pour un dficit record de la scu d'environ 30 milliards d'euros en 2010 pour l'ensemble des prestations, retraites comprises, le dficit de la France tait cette anne l de 136 milliards d'euros. Alors j'aimerais bien que tu m'explique comment une partie de 30 milliards, c'est  dire la seule partie consacre au dficit des retraites, peut reprsenter l'essentiel d'un montant de 136 milliards ?

Tel que tu le dis sans aucun argumentaire, ton affirmation n'est qu'un vomit du discours ultralibral. C'est du mme niveau que d'affirmer qu'il faut abandonner le principe de prcaution car c'est mauvais pour le business, quitte  empoisonner des gens et dtruire la plante. Dans la vraie vie, notre capacit  investir dans l'avenir et  nous relever dpend essentiellement de notre capacit  prvenir et  encaisser/rsoudre les problmes, c'est pas de jouer l'irresponsable qui veut se faire un maximum de pognon en un minimum de temps sans aucune considration pour son entourage/environnement.

----------


## Mat.M

> Cela signifie afficher une matrise de sa souverainet : politique, montaire, anthropologique - c'est--dire qu'un Poutine ou un Duterte peuvent ventuellement tenir tte  des multinationales.


Je pense que c'est mal compris.

La rgulation financire est quasi indispensable pour l'conomie plantaire pour la simple raison qu'elle est totalement dconnecte de l'conomie relle.
Par rgulation financire il faut entendre rgulation des transactions boursires bref ce que l'on appelle souvent de manire pjorative la spculation.

Un exemple trs concret si on prend Apple Inc qui a quasiment 1000 milliards de capitalisation boursire mais qui fait mme pas le 10ime en chiffre d'affaire cela n'a pas de sens d'avoir 1000 milliards.

Donc arrive un krach boursier la valeur d'Apple s'effondre reste  voir qui dtient des actifs d'Apple.
Les fonds de pensions pour les retraits ? 

Ensuite pour ce qui est de la rgulation conomique a c'est un sujet complexe.
Il faut rguler car les banques centrales crent de la monnaie  partir de rien , les instituts bancaires empruntent aux banques centrales  taux d'intrt trs bas.
Mais par le jeu des vases communiquants les entreprises empruntent  leur tour auprs des banques.
Et les fonds spculatifs empruntent , grce  l'effet de levier cela permet de gagner plus d'argent sur les marchs financiers.
Pour peu que les taux d'intrt remontent a fausse totalement la dynamique...

Ensuite le rapport avec les retraites ? Comme il a t mentionn prcdemment le sytme amricain fonctionne par capitalisation contrairement  celui franais par rpartition.
Or mettons que vous dirigiez un fond de pension vous recevez donc des sommes d'argent tous les mois des salaris en activits afin de reverser une rente pour ceux  la retraite.
Avec l'inflation donc la hausse des prix et les frais de fonctionnement le fond de pension est contraint de placer les sommes capitalises pour reverser plus aux retraits.
Pour peu qu' il y ait une mga crise financire comme je l'ai cris ben les retraits ils se retrouvent tous en slip  la rue parce que leur rente de retraite se sera vapore en fume et le fond de pension ananti...




> Dans l'idal, je conditionnerai dailleur les retraites sur les collectes de l'anne prcdente. Si l'conomie va mal, les actifs perdent leur travail, et les retraits verraient leur retraite diminuer, si ca va bien, on ferait l'inverse.


c'est peut-tre pas si mcanique que cela...si des gens perdent leur travail, la valeur ajoute conomique que ces personnes taient censs produire peut tre trs bien compense par ceux qui restent en poste  ::mouarf::

----------


## MABROUKI

> ABCIWEB
> L'argent donn aux plus dfavoriss alimente directement l'conomie et le retour sur investissement est autrement plus efficace et observable que la thorie du ruissellement


BIEN VU...
La thorie du "Ruissellement des louis d'or"  est une autre arnaque ou fable du sicle invente par les capitalistes et leurs comparses les banquiers  pour cacher lingalit sur la  rpartition de la croissance...
Elle voque  pour moi l'image dpinal mythique du Roi riche  volont jetant des LOUIS D'OR sur ses misrables sujets ...
Le  "bon ruissellement"  exige un encadrement  lgal  pour repartir les profits capitalistes ...!!!

----------


## ABCIWEB

> Aucune rvolution n'empchera jamais l'avidit des petits hommes de produire des Trump ou des Macron.





> Seul un gauchiste de base est assez aveugle pour ne pas voir que les bases sociologiques en soutien de Trump et de Macron sont diamtralement opposes.
> Ceux qui adoubent Macron vomissent Trump, et vice versa.


Un gauchiste de base te rpondrait que seul un collgien de base peut tre assez stupide pour tenter de nous faire croire que la dichotomique peut constituer la base d'une rflexion. Pourquoi ne pourrait-on pas vomir  la fois Trump et Macron, et qui te parle d'lectorat ? Je parlais d'avidit. Ce n'est pas parce qu'ils ont un lectorat diffrent qu'ils ne sont pas tous les deux avides de pouvoir et d'argent, et cette avidit les rend totalement cons et mprisants, et tout aussi mprisable l'un que l'autre.

Aprs je veux bien que tu sois sensible au Trump bashing dont raffolent les mdias mainstream, mais n'est-ce pas pour dtourner l'attention et nous faire oublier la mdiocrit abyssale de notre propre prsident ?




> Les ultras de la dmocratie directe sont pour moi des utopistes.
> Tous les sujets ne se dbattent pas ni ne se rglent par rfrendum.


Je disais qu'il fallait plus de dmocratie directe, je n'ai pas parl d'ultra.




> Cela signifie afficher une matrise de sa souverainet : politique, montaire, anthropologique - c'est--dire qu'un Poutine ou un Duterte peuvent ventuellement tenir tte  des multinationales. 
> Pour les autres, les Tsipras et consorts, la "rgulation de l'conomie" ne peut se rduire qu' de beaux discours... c'est l'conomie qui les rgule, pas l'inverse.


Ce n'est pas l'conomie en elle mme qui les rgule, c'est l'intrt de quelques banquiers qui a accru considrablement la faillite de la Grce par exemple, c'est l'entente entre quelques ripoux consanguins. Aprs si tu considres que c'est le fonctionnement normal de l'conomie, effectivement on est mal barrs.

Autre exemple, ce n'est pas l'Economie qui veut qu'on vende les aroports de Paris, c'est Macron qui veut personnellement faire des cadeaux  quelques multinationales - Vinci, Bouygues ?  on verra le rsultat d'ici quelques temps - tout en sachant trs bien que le bilan comptable sera catastrophique pour la France, tout comme l'a t le bilan de la privatisation des autoroutes. Et donc cette privatisation contribuera  l'endettement de la France. 

Tu parles conomie comme si c'tait une entit autonome et raisonnable, alors qu'elle est aujourd'hui dirige par un escroc qui ne se soucie aucunement d'conomie ni d'quilibre, mais de crer des dsquilibres pour enrichir au plus vite ses actionnaires/commanditaires aux dpends de l'tat et du peuple dans son ensemble. Et c'est bien ce que les gilets jaunes ont compris avec raison.

----------


## pmithrandir

> Ta vision purement comptable ne tient pas compte de la ralit : certains peuvent supporter une diminution de leurs revenus de 3% mais beaucoup moins ceux qui ont dj du mal  boucler leur fin de mois.


Et pourtant, on fait ca pour toutes les autres classes de population. Que crois tu squ'il arrive quand quelqu'un passe de la vie active au chmage, il perd du niveau de vie, largement plus de 3 % d'ailleurs. Qu'avons nous fait en gelant l'indice des salaire pour les fonctionnaire, nous avons dcid de diminuer leur niveau de vie de l'inflation tous les ans pendant une dizaine d'anne.

Je ne dis pas que j'aime ce genre de choses, mais c'est une ralit pour la population dj.




> Ce que tu appelles le "seul problme" est un problme majeur : 
> - Majeur parce qu'il est indcent (sauf pour un comptable) de promouvoir un systme qui stipule que les gens auront des problmes sans savoir s'ils auront les moyens d'y faire face.


CF ma rponse prcdente... ce n'est pas indcent, et on ne peut pas rsoudre tous les problmes collectivement. La plupart des familles sauront se dbrouiller avec 3% de moins. La ou ca devient compliqu, c'est i on demande 25% d'effort, ou 40% comme cela a t fait en Roumanie ou en Grce. La tu cr une crise dans chaque foyer. Mais 3%, a fait partie des alas qu'on absorbe. Toutes les familles le font dj quand il n'y a pas d'augmentation de salaire dans une priode normale d'inflation, en un an elles perdent entre 2 et 3% de pouvoir d'achat, et ca passe.

ET l'avantage des pourcentage, c'est que ca touche peu les pauvres, et beaucoup les riches. la personne au minimum vieillesse perd 20, le retraits  3000 perd 90. C'es donc uen rforme paye largement plus par les classes qui ont les moyens de payer.



> - Ensuite si le systme de redistribution actuel permet de ne pas sombrer lors des priodes de crises, cela vaut pour tout le monde pas seulement pour les retraites. L'argent redistribu permet de soutenir directement l'conomie, autrement il y aurait plus de faillites. L'argent donn aux plus dfavoriss alimente directement l'conomie et le retour sur investissement est autrement plus efficace et observable que la thorie du ruissellement.


C'est marrant, parce que la thorie du soutien de l'conomie par la consommation et celle du ruissellement sont pourtant trs similaires. On soutient dans les deux cas qu'un revenus donn a une classe de population va bnficier par effet de consommation sur le reste de la population. Pour ma part, je prfre donner l'argent aux gens qui en ont besoin en direct...

En revanche, tu as raison de souligner que les revenus fixes / garantis(retraites allocations, fonctionnaires, chomage...) servent de coussin absorbant pour une partie d'une crise. On absorbe par la dette les impact de la crise, dans l'ide qu'on repayera cette dette lors des annes plus fastueuses suivantes. 
La ralit n'est malheureusement pas aussi belle puisque pour 100Milliards investi en tant de crise, on va en fait dpenser 120 Milliards entre les intrets et les frais de gestion(il faut bien payer les gens qui distribue et contrle l'usage de cet argent).
On a donc un effort plus grand a faire pour revenir a la situation normale que les autres pays. 
Je ne dis pas qu'on doit supprimer ces aides, mais elles ont un cout non ngligeable et il faut toujours vrifier si ce cout est a la hauteur du gain. Au final, c'est bien nous qui payons de toute manire.



> Au pire en 2010, le dficit de la scu compos des quatre branches : maladie, accidents du travail et maladies professionnelles, retraite, famille, et mme en ajoutant le fonds de solidarit vieillesse (FSV) tait d'une trentaine de milliards d'euros. Et l'on est quasiment  l'quilibre actuellement. 
> 
> Donc pour un dficit record de la scu d'environ 30 milliards d'euros en 2010 pour l'ensemble des prestations, retraites comprises, le dficit de la France tait cette anne l de 136 milliards d'euros. Alors j'aimerais bien que tu m'explique comment une partie de 30 milliards, c'est  dire la seule partie consacre au dficit des retraites, peut reprsenter l'essentiel d'un montant de 136 milliards ?


Mon cher, tu confond dficit et budget.

Les retraites reprsentent un budget de plus de 300 Milliard d'euros par ans. 210 Milliards pour la scurit sociale, le reste pour les caisses complmentaires)
Tu peux regarder, c'est le plus gros budget de l'tat, de loin. 




> Tel que tu le dis sans aucun argumentaire, ton affirmation n'est qu'un vomit du discours ultralibral. C'est du mme niveau que d'affirmer qu'il faut abandonner le principe de prcaution car c'est mauvais pour le business, quitte  empoisonner des gens et dtruire la plante. Dans la vraie vie, notre capacit  investir dans l'avenir et  nous relever dpend essentiellement de notre capacit  prvenir et  encaisser/rsoudre les problmes, c'est pas de jouer l'irresponsable qui veut se faire un maximum de pognon en un minimum de temps sans aucune considration pour son entourage/environnement.


Je ne dis pas qu'il faut abandonner quoi que ce soit. Mon discours est de dire que plutt que de reformer sans discontinuer pendant des annes les retraites en changeant des paramtres  la marge(l'age de dpart, les annuits, les conditions, etc...) on ferait mieux de mettre en place une stratgie plus simple qui aurait des avantages en terme budgtaire, mais galement en terme de cohsion de la population. Il n'est jamais bon qu'une organisation divise les gnrations en leur fournissant des objectifs non compatible.

Je propose celle ci qui me parait accessible parce que le dficit global des retraites est relativement faible, et qui nous affranchirait de futures rformes sur le sujet. Je prfrai que le gouvernement utilise son temps et son capital de sympathie sur des problmes plus important qui prpare l'avenir de mes enfants plutt que mon futur de retraits. Sachant galement que ce systme nous entrainerai mcaniquement  penser collectivement  notre conomie  long terme, et non a nos gains a court terme. Si ta retraite est conditionne par le succs conomique du pays, succs qui sera mis en place par tes enfants et tes petits enfants, tout le monde bnficie du systme.

----------


## yolle

> Autre exemple, ce n'est pas l'Economie qui veut qu'on vende les aroports de Paris, c'est Macron qui veut personnellement faire des cadeaux  quelques multinationales - Vinci, Bouygues ?  on verra le rsultat d'ici quelques temps - tout en sachant trs bien que le bilan comptable sera catastrophique pour la France, tout comme l'a t le bilan de la privatisation des autoroutes. Et donc cette privatisation contribuera  l'endettement de la France


Je suis de plus en plus persuad que Macron est un prsident "'One Shoot". Il place ses pions pour laprs prsidence (finir de dpecer la bte). Je ne pense pas qu'il veuille faire un autre quinquennat. En 2022 ses potes de la finance vont lui refiler une grosse place dans le priv ou il devrait continuer (plutt commencer) a vraiment se gaver.

----------


## Buffet_froid

> Pourquoi ne pourrait-on pas vomir  la fois Trump et Macron, et qui te parle d'lectorat ? Je parlais d'avidit. Ce n'est pas parce qu'ils ont un lectorat diffrent qu'ils ne sont pas tous les deux avides de pouvoir et d'argent, et cette avidit les rend totalement cons et mprisants, et tout aussi mprisable l'un que l'autre.


S'accaparer le pouvoir politique requiert un minimum d'avidit, par dfinition.
Trump mprisant ?
Sur certains sujets, peut-tre, et encore... il taquine les gauchistes amricains (qui ne sont pas les gauchistes franais  la Zola mais la bien-pensance US incarne par la frange aise du camp dmocrate, c'est--dire Wall-Street et Hollywood) sur leurs lubies socitales (le fminisme, les immigrs, l'cologisme, le multiculturalisme et les LGBT),  ct de a, il applique la politique intrieure telle qu'il l'a promise  ceux qui l'ont lu,  savoir le petit peuple rural.
Parmi ses "punchlines", je n'ai jamais entendu Trump mpriser autant les gens ordinaires que l'a fait Macron en une anne.
Quant  la connerie, a se discute, mais je persiste  dire que mettre Trump et Macron au mme niveau est tordu puisque le premier est lgitime dans son pays, tandis que le second, avec son air prcieux de conseiller en audit, n'incarne pas le peuple franais, autant sur le plan arithmtique qu'anthropologique.




> Ce n'est pas l'conomie en elle mme qui les rgule, c'est l'intrt de quelques banquiers qui a accru considrablement la faillite de la Grce par exemple, c'est l'entente entre quelques ripoux consanguins.


C'tait un effet de style (comme ils n'arrivent pas  rguler l'conomie, c'est l'conomie qui leur impose sa loi)...




> Tu parles conomie comme si c'tait une entit autonome et raisonnable.


Absolument pas.
Entre vous et moi, c'est comme entre LFI et l'Action Franaise, on est d'accord  75% mais il y a ce 25% de dphasage qui conduit  des oppositions hystriques...

----------


## ABCIWEB

Bonne anne  tous  ::D:

----------


## ABCIWEB

> Et pourtant, on fait ca pour toutes les autres classes de population. Que crois tu qu'il arrive quand quelqu'un passe de la vie active au chmage, il perd du niveau de vie, largement plus de 3 % d'ailleurs. Qu'avons nous fait en gelant l'indice des salaire pour les fonctionnaire, nous avons dcid de diminuer leur niveau de vie de l'inflation tous les ans pendant une dizaine d'anne.
> 
> Je ne dis pas que j'aime ce genre de choses, mais c'est une ralit pour la population dj.
> 
> ... ce n'est pas indcent, et on ne peut pas rsoudre tous les problmes collectivement. La plupart des familles sauront se dbrouiller avec 3% de moins.


Je te parle des minima, des gens qui ont dj du mal  boucler leur fin de mois, et tu me rponds que ce n'est pas indcent de les baisser pour eux aussi puisque d'autres revenus baissent ou stagnent. Mais comment feront ces familles qui ne pourront plus boucler leur fin de mois  cause de ces baisses supplmentaires ?

Tu dis que tu n'aimes pas ce genre de chose mais nanmoins tu propose une solution qui consiste  mettre  la rue toute cette population qui ne pourra plus faire face  ses chances, et tu affirmes que ce n'est pas indcent.

Dans les synonymes du mot "dcence", je vois : savoir-vivre, bon, dignit, respect, biensance, correction, pudeur, tenue. Pas facile de reconnaitre l'un ou l'autre de ces termes dans ta proposition  ::roll:: 




> on ferait mieux de mettre en place une stratgie plus simple qui aurait des avantages en terme budgtaire, mais galement en terme de cohsion de la population. Il n'est jamais bon qu'une organisation divise les gnrations en leur fournissant des objectifs non compatible.


Dans les synonymes du mot "cohsion", je vois "solidarit". Mais tu vas me dire que la solidarit consiste  jeter dcemment des gens  la rue comme des poubelles. Cela ne m'tonnerait plus vraiment, les mots n'ont plus aucun sens et sont totalement pervertis dans le monde pernicieux de l'ultralibralisme dcomplex.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Je suis de plus en plus persuad que Macron est un prsident "'One Shoot".


Ce qui tait le cas de Sarkozy et Hollande...
Heureusement qu'on est pass du septennat au quinquennat parce qu'aucun prsident ne pourrait tenir 7 ans, au bout de 5 ans c'est dj le chaos, ils sont trs impopulaire. (Hollande a t lu parce que les gens dtestaient Sarkozy, Sarkozy qui essaie de revenir en politique...).




> Parmi ses "punchlines", je n'ai jamais entendu Trump mpriser autant les gens ordinaires que l'a fait Macron en une anne.


C'est vrai que Macron a dclar normment de conneries.
"Gaulois rfractaires", "pognon de dingue" : les phrases choc de Macron
Maladresse ou arrogance : les dix phrases choc d'Emmanuel Macron
Macron mprise le peuple et c'est beaucoup trop vident.
Au moins Hollande parlait de "sans dent" en secret.

----------


## yolle

> Ce qui tait le cas de Sarkozy et Hollande...


Pas du tout, Sarko c'est fait sortir par Hollande (d'ailleurs, il tait aussi aux dernires primaires a droite), quant  Hollande, c'est presque en pleurant qu'il a annonc qu'il ne se reprsenterais pas (il tait cram de chez cram)... Manu se fout du pouvoir, il veut juste se faire du pognon (parce que justement, il a compris que le vrai pouvoir c'est la finance).

----------


## Ryu2000

> quant  Hollande, c'est presque en pleurant qu'il a annonc qu'il ne se reprsenterais pas (il tait cram de chez cram)...


Sa popularit a augment quand il a dit qu'il ne serait pas candidat, c'tait marrant.
La popularit de Hollande s'envole aprs son renoncement



> La dcision de Franois Hollande de ne pas concourir  la prochaine lection prsidentielle est largement salue par l'opinion. Nouveau candidat dclar, Manuel Valls est, lui, en baisse.





> Sarko c'est fait sortir par Hollande (d'ailleurs, il tait aussi aux dernires primaires a droite)


Perso je pense que si Sarkozy n'a pas t rlu en 2012 c'est de sa faute  ::P:  Il a t nul de 2007  2012 les gens en avaient marre.
Il a vendu  600 tonnes d'or de la France, il a fait assassiner Kadhafi, il mrite d'tre jug pour haute trahison.

Les gilets jaunes ne veulent plus de l'quipe PS/UMP/LREM, c'est la mme chose, on fait croire  une alternance, mais c'est toujours la mme politique.




> Manu se fout du pouvoir, il veut juste se faire du pognon (parce que justement, il a compris que le vrai pouvoir c'est la finance).


Exactement comme Sarkozy.
Cela dit il y a des histoires de rtro commission sur les ventes d'armes donc les prsidents gagnent beaucoup plus d'argent qu'on nous le dit.
On vend pour des milliards d'euros d'armes  l'Arabie Saoudite par exemple.

Sarkozy a un palais  Marrakech, c'tait peut-tre un cadeau pour un service qu'il a rendu  quelqu'un alors qu'il tait prsident de la France.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Je suis de plus en plus persuad que Macron est un prsident "'One Shoot". Il place ses pions pour laprs prsidence (finir de dpecer la bte). Je ne pense pas qu'il veuille faire un autre quinquennat. En 2022 ses potes de la finance vont lui refiler une grosse place dans le priv ou il devrait continuer (plutt commencer) a vraiment se gaver.


C'est ce que je pense aussi depuis le dbut de sa campagne. 
Et, depuis son lection, a se voit. Il n'en a rien  foutre des franais. La seule chose qu'il fait (et je pense que c'est le vrai boulot que lui ont confi les banquiers qui l'ont mis l), c'est faire en sorte que la France devienne un gentil pays  l'allemande, avec des travailleurs pauvres, corvables  souhait, afin que les actionnaires/banquiers/grands patrons s'en foutent toujours plus dans les fouilles. 

Les gilets jaunes lui ont juste remis les ides en place pour dire : la France, c'est pas l'Allemagne.

----------


## yolle

> Les gilets jaunes lui ont juste remis les ides en place pour dire : la France, c'est pas l'Allemagne.


Ils ont tellement peur que Macron est descendu dans la rue pour annoncer qu'il allongeait du fric aux les flics 24 heures aprs leurs revendications  ::lol::  .... le rempart entre les technocrate et le peuple, c'est la police. l ils ont eu vraiment peur  ::lol::

----------


## Ryu2000

> la France, c'est pas l'Allemagne.


Aprs a vient des GOPE de l'UE, on impose les mmes rgles  des peuples diffrents et a ne fonctionnera jamais.
Sarkozy, Hollande, Macron n'ont fait que de suivre les directives de l'UE. (qu'ils aient vot dans ce sens ou pas ne change rien)




> le rempart entre les technocrate et le peuple, c'est la police. l ils ont eu vraiment peur


En mme temps si la police se met du ct des manifestants a fait une rvolution, donc le pouvoir  intrt  prendre soin de la police et de l'arme, parce que si il s'y mettent ils peuvent prendre le pouvoir.

treintes entre policiers et gilets jaunes le soir du Nouvel an sur les Champs-Elyses



> Le soir du rveillon sur les Champs-Elyses, quelques gilets jaunes sont alls enlacer des CRS qui encadraient l'vnement.

----------


## MiaowZedong

> C'est vrai que l'esprance de vie change beaucoup d'une profession  l'autre.


Oui, la majorit des travaux pnibles est non seulement sous-valoris, mais en plus ruine la sant. Ce qui n'empche pas que l'individu moyen se battra bec et ongles pour ne pas partager son gteau (celui des ultra-riches il veut bien, mais les ultra-riches ne sont pas si nombreux qu'ils ont du gteau pour tout le monde ::ptdr:: ) avec les individus qui font ces tches, dont il bnficie cependant. C'est affligeant.



> L'ide de la retraite reste quand mme que les personnes qui ne sont plus capable de travailler auront les moyens de finir dignement leur vie sans tre  la charge directe de leur famille dans un soucis d'galit.
> Donc la personne qui pense pouvoir partir en super sant  la retraite et en profiter n'a pas compris le postulat de base en France.


Ce n'est pas seulement le postulat de la retraite en France mais dans le monde. Quand Bismarck a invent la retraire, il ne pensait pas un seul instant qu'elle permettrait un jour  de simples salaris de jouir de la vie en rentiers, c'tait un moyen de pallier  l'atomisation de la famille dans la socit industrielle (comprendre qu'auparavant, les familles de paysans vivaient dans le mme village et s'occupaient des leurs vieux infirmes, mais qu'aprs la Rvolution Industrielle de nombreux vieux se retrouvent tous seuls).



> Dans d'autres pays, c'est diffrent parce que c'est de la capitalisation, donc quand on a assez de capital, on arrte de travailler. Mais a peut arriver a 25 ans comme  85.
> Je me souviens d'avoir crois une petite mamie qui faisait le service dans un restaurant  petit djeuner aux tats unis... qui devait avoir 80-85 ans. Elle n'avait pas l'air d'tre la patronne, mais plutt une personne qui a encore besoin de travailler.


C'est assez effarant de voir des gens discuter des retraites US sans en comprendre le systme. Les Amricains ont un systme de retraites publiques par rpartition, comme  peu prs tout le monde. Mais la retraite de la Scurit Sociale (qui aux USA ne s'occupe que des retraites) est gnralement insuffisante pour vivre, les Amricains ont donc le plus souvent une retraite prive, par capitalisation, qu'ils appellent "401(k)" d'aprs le paragraphe du code fiscal qui rgit ces pensions. Ce modle de pensions publiques+prives existe ailleurs, par exemple au Danemark o la pension prive est beaucoup plus importante que la publique.

Les vieux obligs de continuer  travailler le plus souvent n'ont jamais eu l'opportunit de se constituer une retraite prive consquente, plutt que d'avoir t privs de leur pension par la faillite du fonds. En fait, c'est un problme similaire  l'accroissement des charges en France, car les fonds de pension exigent des bnfices de plus en plus levs  cause de la bombe du vieillissement dmographique. La tendance mondiale  exiger plus de dividendes ou de plus-values remonte ne grande partie au vieillissement de la population US.

Et o que ce soit, les retraites par capitalisation ne permettent pas de partir  25 ans. Il faut attendre un ge minimal pour dbloquer la pension. Partir  25 ans veut dire se constituer un patrimoine rentable en-dehors d'une ventuelle pargne retraite.

----------


## ABCIWEB

> C'est ce que je pense aussi depuis le dbut de sa campagne. 
> Et, depuis son lection, a se voit. Il n'en a rien  foutre des franais. La seule chose qu'il fait (et je pense que c'est le vrai boulot que lui ont confi les banquiers qui l'ont mis l), c'est faire en sorte que la France devienne un gentil pays  l'allemande, avec des travailleurs pauvres, corvables  souhait, afin que les actionnaires/banquiers/grands patrons s'en foutent toujours plus dans les fouilles.


Oui c'est typiquement le parcours de Schrder qui a instaur la prcarit et les travailleurs pauvres en Allemagne et qui s'est recycl ensuite comme homme d'affaire dans le ptrole russe. 

Macron fait exactement la mme chose  la virgule prs, il vient de durcir le contrle des chmeurs et pas qu'un peu. 



> L'excutif avait d'abord voqu des sanctions graduelles : suspension de l'allocation d'un mois la premire fois, de deux mois la deuxime fois et quatre mois la troisime fois. Il avait mme prcis que l'allocation ne serait ampute qu' partir de la deuxime fois. Or, d'aprs le dcret, l'allocation est "supprime" ds le premier manquement, et non plus "suspendue". La diffrence est de taille, car la suspension permettait de conserver ses droits, une fois le dlai pass.


Les radiations seront beaucoup plus nombreuses, ce qui va permettre de faire baisser les chiffres du chmage sans crer aucun emploi, c'est magique. Un peu moins magique pour les radis, mais pas grave car tout comme les gilets jaunes, les chmeurs sont des gens qui ne sont rien et qui doivent accepter n'importe quoi : 



> Le texte "abroge la dfinition du salaire antrieurement peru qui tait pris en compte pour dterminer l'offre raisonnable d'emploi". Par consquence, le demandeur d'emploi ne pourra plus rejeter une offre au motif que le salaire est bien infrieur  ce qu'il touchait lors de son dernier travail.


Trois fois plus de contrleurs vont tre engags pour faire de la radiation  volont:



> Maxime est au chmage et il tmoigne volontiers de ses dmls avec Ple emploi. Il y a un mois, il a t contrl. "J'ai reu un courrier avec un dossier que je devais remplir pour justifier de la recherche d'emploi, chose que j'ai faite. J'ai mis la quarantaine de candidatures spontanes toutes restes sans suite", a-t-il expliqu au micro de France 3. Puis Maxime effectue un entretien tlphonique avec un agent de Ple Emploi, qu'il enregistre.
> 
> La sanction tombe alors. Maxime est radi des listes de demandeurs d'emploi pendant quinze jours et son allocation chmage est suspendue. S'il avait t contrl en 2019, la sanction aurait t plus lourde. Il aurait t radi pendant un mois et son allocation supprime. Le nombre de contrleurs va tre tripl.


C'taient les meilleurs voeux de Macron pour la nouvelle anne ! Ah oui, il s'est revendiqu en mme temps comme le meilleur dfenseur de l'idal l'Europen... Vivent Macron et Merckel et leurs belles ides progressistes europennes. Pas tonnant qu'ils nous parlent de guerre comme la seule alternative  l'Europe, car il faut vraiment tre terroris par le pire pour trouver leur projet enviable.

----------


## r0d

> Ceux qui adoubent Macron vomissent Trump, et vice versa.


Ou pas... 
Personnellement j'excre les deux.
Mais je suis d'accord avec toi qu'ils sont opposs d'un point de vue politique.

En fait, lorsqu'on me prsente une bifurcation avec deux alternatives videntes, j'en cherche toujours une troisime. C'est maladif, je ne le contrle pas.
Quand on me propose le choix entre la peste et le cholra, j'essaie systmatiquement de chercher un moyen de rester en bonne sant.
Ce manque de srieux vident me questionne sur ma lgitimit  voter.
Je suppose que Mani devrait tre enseign ds l'cole primaire, afin que des gens comme moi ne viennent plus troubler le dbat.




> Les ultras de la dmocratie directe sont pour moi des utopistes.


Ha les utopistes, quelle sombre engeance ! Et j'en sais quelque chose, j'en suis un.
Cela dit, je ne comprends toujours pas qu'est-ce que vous reprochez aux utopistes. Au-del du fait de n'tre pas d'accord avec vous s'entend.




> Tous les sujets ne se dbattent pas ni ne se rglent par rfrendum.


J'affirme premptoirement que toute affirmation premptoire est fausse. 
Mais peut-tre que a se dbat. 
Ou pas ?




> Un despote clair est d'autant plus respect qu'il est considr comme lgitime aux yeux du peuple...


Qu'est-ce qui rend lgitime un chef ?
C'est une grande question de philosophie politique, et je suis de l'avis des matrialistes : c'est l'lection.
Aprs, si les lections sont truques, c'est un autre problme. Mais qu'est-ce qui peut mieux inciter un individu  suivre un chef, que le fait de l'avoir choisi ? 
Pour ma part, je n'ai jamais trouv mieux.




> Aucun systme n'est parfait, mais les systmes de types aristocratiques se mettent plus naturellement en place au cours de l'histoire (et n'interdisent pas ncessairement les consultations populaires).


Alors l il faudrait se mettre d'accord sur l'utilisation du mot "_naturellement_" que tu fais ici.
Car selon mon humble apprciation de l'histoire des systmes politiques humains, les aristocraties sont toujours parvenues au pouvoir par la force, et s'y sont maintenues par la force.
Donc si tu considres que l'utilisation de la force est l'ordre "_naturel_", alors ton assertion me semble correcte (je me prononce ici sur l'exactitude de l'assertion elle-mme, pas sur les hypothses qui la composent).
En fait, il faudrait galement se mettre d'accord sur l'utilisation que tu fais du mot "_aristocratie_". Mais a risque d'tre long et fastidieux.

----------


## BenoitM

> Les ultras de la dmocratie directe sont pour moi des utopistes.
> Ha les utopistes, quelle sombre engeance ! Et j'en sais quelque chose, j'en suis un.
> Cela dit, je ne comprends toujours pas qu'est-ce que vous reprochez aux utopistes. Au-del du fait de n'tre pas d'accord avec vous s'entend.


Humm voudrais-tu tre oprer par n'importe quel quidam?

C'est que je reproche au vote directe c'est le systme de question oui/non et aucune forme de nuance.
Est-il logique de cumuler des "non". Quand certains vote non parce qu'il trouve qu'une loi ne va pas assez loin, d'autre qu'elle va trop loin, d'autre qui sont contre la mesure?

Je serai plus pour une dmocratie via tirage au sort o "le peuple" participe  la construction d'une dcision.
Bon aprs si tu tires au sort 5 cons... mais vu qu'on lu dj des cons je sais pas si ca changerait grand chose.

(ps je suis aussi +- contre la dmocratie reprsentative, je serai plus pour une technocratie (mais avec des vrais scientifiques)

----------


## r0d

> [...]


Merci de rpondre  une question que je n'ai pas pos  ::): 
Utopie != dmocratie directe
Aprs on peut s'amuser avec la thorie des ensembles, l'un inclut peut-tre l'autre, qu'en est-il des intersections, etc. Si on ajoute une relation de parent, dfinit-on un groupe ou un anneau ? Commutatif ?
Enfin bref, vous m'aurez compris : je parlais d'utopie, pas de dmocratie directe.  :;):

----------


## Ryu2000

Je ne sais pas pourquoi ils comparent la France avec d'autres pays.
La France c'est la France, ce n'est pas l'Allemagne ni le Royaume Uni, nous n'avons pas  nous aligner sur les autres, nous n'avons pas  partager des rgles avec d'autres nations. (surtout l'Allemagne et le Royaume Uni qui n'ont rien en commun avec la France)
Contrle des chmeurs : Ple emploi beaucoup moins svre que nos voisins europens
Contrle des chmeurs : "Le gouvernement a eu la main plus lourde que ce qu'il avait promis"

===
Bref et sinon pour l'histoire de rfrendum et de tirage au sors, les Franais commencent  raliser que le systme de parti et la dmocratie reprsentative est un pige, le peuple n'a aucun pouvoir.
Il faudrait tester des choses, faire du trial and error.
En tout cas rien ne peut tre pire que le systme actuelle.
On a Macron au pouvoir il est encore pire que Sarkozy et Hollande, c'est violent... (Macron suit les ordres de Bruxelles, mais a ne passe pas auprs des Franais)

Organiser 4 lots de questions par an ce serait jouable.
Aprs il faut que les gens aient accs aux informations.
Il faut trouver des solutions pour que les franais aient accs aux prsentations de spcialistes (ce qui n'existe pas aujourd'hui  part sur internet).
Il faut aussi des dbats, ce qui existe un peu dans l'mission "Interdit d'interdire" de Frdric Tadde, mais ce n'est pas suffisant.

Les partis politiques ont intrts  ce que les gens ne comprennent rien.
L le peuple souhaite changer de constitution et gagner du pouvoir et du savoir.
On ne peut pas faire pire qu'aujourd'hui avec Macron et ses potes au pouvoir. (vous avez vu Joachim Son-Forget qui est devenu fou sur Twitter ?)

----------


## MiaowZedong

> Merci de rpondre  une question que je n'ai pas pos 
> Utopie != dmocratie directe
> Aprs on peut s'amuser avec la thorie des ensembles, l'un inclut peut-tre l'autre, qu'en est-il des intersections, etc. Si on ajoute une relation de parent, dfinit-on un groupe ou un anneau ? Commutatif ?
> Enfin bref, vous m'aurez compris : je parlais d'utopie, pas de dmocratie directe.


Dans la mesure o la dmocratie directe n'a jamais fonctionn et quasiment pas exist  plus grande chelle qu'un village, et encore, mme  trs petite chelle il y a eu des problmes (on parlait des kibbutzim avant, quand un kibbutz est forc de voter dans un sens par ce que certains membres menacent de partir avec des comptences ou biens essentiels  la communaut, c'est un dysfonctionnement de la dmocratie directe), la dmocratie directe est donc indiscutablement une utopie (et pour ses partisans, une eutopie).

Aprs, l'utopie est un concept hautement variable. Question philosophique: existe-t-il un nombre fini d'utopies imaginables?

----------


## BenoitM

> Organiser 4 lots de questions par an ce serait jouable.


Ah non tu peux pas tu veux quand mme pas que la France saligne sur le modle suisse?  ::weird::

----------


## r0d

Je tiens  prciser que je n'ai pas d'avis tranch sur cette question de dmocratie directe.



> Dans la mesure o la dmocratie directe n'a jamais fonctionn et quasiment pas exist  plus grande chelle qu'un village


C'est discutable.
Certaines priodes de l'Athne antique peuvent tre considres comme des dmocraties directes, selon la dfinition qu'on lui donne. Le fait que les esclaves, les trangers et les femmes n'aient pas le droit de vote ne va pas forcment  l'encontre de la dfinition de dmocratie directe.
Il y a eu une priode, pendant la guerre civile espagnole, o la Catalogne a fonctionn selon un modle de dmocratie directe (cherchez "Gnralit de Catalogne").
Certaines zones du Chiapas au Mexique ont fonctionn et / ou fonctionnent encore selon des principes de dmocratie directe.
Je suis sr qu'en cherchant un peu nous en trouverions d'autres. Probablement du ct des civilisations indiennes prcolombiennes, ou en Afrique, ou dans les tribus amrindiennes, chez les aborignes dAustralie, les tribus mongoles ou encore peut-tre chez les vikings.

Aprs, nous n'avons aucune ide des systmes politiques en vigueur chez les sapiens pr-anthropocne. On ne peut donc pas dire "a n'a jamais exist" puisqu'on ne peut pas le prouver.

Selon ma vision simpliste et rudimentaire de l'histoire (je ne suis pas historien), il m'a sembl constater qu' chaque fois que Sapiens a tent de s'organiser de faon horizontale, un petit groupe de puissants (aristos) a pris le pouvoir (cratos) par la force. C'est ma vision, je ne prtends pas qu'elle soit meilleure que les autres, c'est juste la mienne.

----------


## el_slapper

> (.../...)Selon ma vision simpliste et rudimentaire de l'histoire (je ne suis pas historien), il m'a sembl constater qu' chaque fois que Sapiens a tent de s'organiser de faon horizontale, un petit groupe de puissants (aristos) a pris le pouvoir (cratos) par la force. C'est ma vision, je ne prtends pas qu'elle soit meilleure que les autres, c'est juste la mienne.


C'est toute la difficult des systmes "humanistes" : comment se protger des connards ingrables? Trump a t lu aux USA, Bolsonaro au Brsil, parce que ces connards ingrables et dangereux ont abus du systme, qui n'a pas su mettre en place de barrires contre ce genre d'abus. Hitler aussi, dans son temps, a abus du systme dmocratique pour le renverser sitt arriv  ses fins(mme si c'est un cas plus compliqu).

Je pose la question, je n'ai pas la rponse.  ::aie::

----------


## MiaowZedong

> Je tiens  prciser que je n'ai pas d'avis tranch sur cette question de dmocratie directe.
> 
> C'est discutable.
> Certaines priodes de l'Athne antique peuvent tre considres comme des dmocraties directes, selon la dfinition qu'on lui donne. Le fait que les esclaves, les trangers et les femmes n'aient pas le droit de vote ne va pas forcment  l'encontre de la dfinition de dmocratie directe.


Pour les femmes, je te le concederais: techniquement, un vote par mnage reste une dmocratie ( ::aie:: ). Par contre pour les esclaves et trangers, c'est 90% de la population. Et je suis dsol, mais si pour toi une dmocratie c'est le pouvoir  10% de privilgis sur la base de la race (car oui  Athnes la citoyennet c'est le droit du sang) alors on a svre dsaccord sur la dfinition. Et si d'aventure on te donnait raison, il faudrait rviser les livres d'histoire, car beaucoup d'oligarchies laissaient un ordre de grandeur similaire de leur population participer  la politique.



> Il y a eu une priode, pendant la guerre civile espagnole, o la Catalogne a fonctionn selon un modle de dmocratie directe (cherchez "Gnralit de Catalogne").


Parce que la Gnralit de Catalogne a fait autre chose que jouer  la gugurre sur la Ramblas pendant que Franco tait aux portes peut-tre?  ::aie:: 




> Certaines zones du Chiapas au Mexique ont fonctionn et / ou fonctionnent encore selon des principes de dmocratie directe.


A trs petite chelle. C'est assez proche du modle de confdralisme dmocratique vant par les Bookchinistes ou mme les kibbutzim: chaque petite communaut autonome fonctionne (plus ou moins, pour le moment il manque un example russi  long terme  ::aie:: ) en dmocratie directe, mais l'ensemble confdral marche par reprsentation.



> Aprs, nous n'avons aucune ide des systmes politiques en vigueur chez les sapiens pr-anthropocne. On ne peut donc pas dire "a n'a jamais exist" puisqu'on ne peut pas le prouver.


Ce qu'on sait c'est qu'ils erraient en petites bandes d'individus plus ou moins de mme famille, un peu comme les autres primates. Donc aucune chance qu'ils aient eu un gouvernement  grande chelle quel qu'il soit. La politique, c'est la chose de la cit, et la cit est fille de la civilisation, elle-mme fille de la rvolution nolithique qui a aussi produit l'criture.



> Selon ma vision simpliste et rudimentaire de l'histoire (je ne suis pas historien), il m'a sembl constater qu' chaque fois que Sapiens a tent de s'organiser de faon horizontale, un petit groupe de puissants (aristos) a pris le pouvoir (cratos) par la force. C'est ma vision, je ne prtends pas qu'elle soit meilleure que les autres, c'est juste la mienne.


Faute de Grec: _aristos_ signifie "excellent", les _aristoi_ sont une lite mais pas forcment des puissants (_krateroi_) capables d'imposer par la force. Les _aristoi_, a peut tre les plus vieux, les plus intelligents, les plus beaux etc celon ce que valorise la culture. Et en pratique, l'oligarchie n'est pas forcmment compose d'_aristoi_, d'ailleurs si c'tait le cas, je ne pense pas qu'elle pourrait tre renverse. Si les dirigeants taient vraiment les meilleurs parmi le peuple (selon la notion culturelle de meilleurs), le peuple soit ne pourrait, soit ne voudrait, pas faire la rvolution.

L'aristocratie au sens Grec du terme est justement un exemple d'utopie. C'est l'idal d'accorder le pouvoir aux meilleurs membres de la socit. En pratique, ce qui existe n'est pas une aristocratie, mais une oligarchie, du moins sur le long terme (certaines polits ont t fondes par une aristocratie, selon leurs propres valeurs, mais jamais l'humain n'a invent un moyen fiable de selectionner, gnration aprs gnration, les meilleurs pour gouverner).

----------


## r0d

> Et je suis dsol, mais si pour toi une dmocratie c'est le pouvoir  10% de privilgis sur la base de la race (car oui  Athnes la citoyennet c'est le droit du sang) alors on a svre dsaccord sur la dfinition. Et si d'aventure on te donnait raison, il faudrait rviser les livres d'histoire, car beaucoup d'oligarchies laissaient un ordre de grandeur similaire de leur population participer  la politique.


En fait, comme je le disais, a dpend de la dfinition que l'on choisi pour le mot "dmocratie". Si l'on choisi, par exemple, la dfinition tymologique, alors la dmocratie c'est le pouvoir au peuple. Reste donc  dfinir ce qu'est le peuple. Et selon certains athniens, le peuple c'est l'ensemble des citoyens, c'est  dire,  l'poque, les hommes libres et athniens.
Je prcise qu'ici je ne discute que smantique. Il est vident que la dmocratie athnienne n'est, pour moi, pas un exemple  suivre (malgr quelques bonnes ides  creuser, comme par exemple le tirage au sort, ou l'agora).




> Parce que la Gnralit de Catalogne a fait autre chose que jouer  la gugurre sur la Ramblas pendant que Franco tait aux portes peut-tre?


Un peu de mauvaise foi ne tue pas, mais il ne faut pas en abuser.  :;): 




> A trs petite chelle. C'est assez proche du modle de confdralisme dmocratique vant par les Bookchinistes ou mme les kibbutzim: chaque petite communaut autonome fonctionne (plus ou moins, pour le moment il manque un example russi  long terme ) en dmocratie directe, mais l'ensemble confdral marche par reprsentation.


Ce qui se passe dans le Chiapas est assez peu connu, mais je crois que c'est bien plus tendu que ce que l'on croit. Le peu que j'en sais je le tire d'un couple d'ami qui sont aller passer 2 ans l-bas. J'avoue donc que j'en sais trs peu, mais en revanche je suis en mesure d'affirmer que c'est une exprience bien plus importante que l'on ne le pense.




> Ce qu'on sait c'est qu'ils erraient en petites bandes d'individus plus ou moins de mme famille, un peu comme les autres primates. Donc aucune chance qu'ils aient eu un gouvernement  grande chelle quel qu'il soit. La politique, c'est la chose de la cit, et la cit est fille de la civilisation, elle-mme fille de la rvolution nolithique qui a aussi produit l'criture.


Ben en fait on en sait trs peu, c'est bien le problme. Si tu ne l'as pas dj lu, je te conseille de lire "Sapiens" de Noah Harari. En gnral j'vite les best-sellers, mais celui-l vaut vraiment le coup.




> Faute de Grec: _aristos_ signifie "excellent", les _aristoi_ sont une lite mais pas forcment des puissants (_krateroi_) capables d'imposer par la force. Les _aristoi_, a peut tre les plus vieux, les plus intelligents, les plus beaux etc celon ce que valorise la culture. Et en pratique, l'oligarchie n'est pas forcmment compose d'_aristoi_, d'ailleurs si c'tait le cas, je ne pense pas qu'elle pourrait tre renverse. Si les dirigeants taient vraiment les meilleurs parmi le peuple (selon la notion culturelle de meilleurs), le peuple soit ne pourrait, soit ne voudrait, pas faire la rvolution.
> 
> L'aristocratie au sens Grec du terme est justement un exemple d'utopie. C'est l'idal d'accorder le pouvoir aux meilleurs membres de la socit. En pratique, ce qui existe n'est pas une aristocratie, mais une oligarchie, du moins sur le long terme (certaines polits ont t fondes par une aristocratie, selon leurs propres valeurs, mais jamais l'humain n'a invent un moyen fiable de selectionner, gnration aprs gnration, les meilleurs pour gouverner).


Ok, l tu marques un point. Plusieurs mme.

Mais mme si aucun modle de dmocratie directe n'avait vraiment exist, ce n'est pas une preuve que a ne peut pas marcher, et dans aucune circonstance.
Je ne crois pas qu'il existe un modle politique qui serait le meilleur (ou le moins mauvais), quel que soit le contexte. Un modle qui peut fonctionner  l'poque d'internet au Japon ne va certainement pas fonctionner dans le Sumer antique.
Je ne crois pas non plus que le fait qu'un modle n'a jamais fonctionn est la preuve qu'il ne fonctionnera jamais. C'est un indice, mais pas une preuve. Or nous sommes des scientifiques, et nous ne pouvons nous cantonner  des indices. De la mme faon qu'on ne peut pas dmontrer l'inexistence de Dieu (ni des vampires par exemple; en fait on ne peut pas dmontrer que quelque chose n'existe pas), mais que de nombreux indices tendent  nous montrer qu'il a exist (une immense majorit d'tre humain, quelque soit l'poque ou la civilisation concerne, y croit ou y a cru, c'est un sacr indice!) cela ne suffit pas  montrer qu'il existe.
Ce que je veux dire, et c'est le sens de mes interventions aujourd'hui, c'est que "a n'a pas exist" et "a n'a pas fonctionn" n'est pas un argument suffisant pour affirmer qu'un modle ne peut pas fonctionner. Les utopies sont cartes trop facilement et pour de mauvaises raisons.
Je ne dis pas qu'il faut faire n'importe quoi, bouleverser la morale et les tabous sans prcaution, juste parce qu'on a pas rgl notre complexe ddipe. Je dis juste que quand quelqu'un propose quelque chose de diffrent, ce n'est pas parce que c'est diffrent que ce n'est pas srieux.

----------


## BenoitM

Au Danemark, il y a Christiania qui est gr de manire collective. Mais une des habitantes dit qu'ils sont aux maximums. Qu'un mode de fonctionnement  lunanimit ne peut fonctionner avec des ensemble plus grand.

J'ai dcouvert l'actu sur une srie d'mission faite par France Inter et la Rtbf sur l'Europe Foule continentale

une autre bonne srie est Dmocratie en question

----------


## Ryu2000

> Ah non tu peux pas tu veux quand mme pas que la France saligne sur le modle suisse?


Pas forcment, c'tait juste pour contrer l'argument "On va toujours tre en train d'organiser des rfrendums" et je disais qu'on peut en faire que 3, 4 fois par an, par exemple. (on ne va pas voter toutes les semaines)
Il y aura toujours des reprsentants le peuple ne votera pas l'ensemble des lois, mais les reprsentants seront contrl par le peuple, le peuple pourra dgager les mauvais lus.

Parfois on pourrait s'inspirer de choses que font nos voisins, par exemple on pourrait avoir le mme taux de fonctionnaire qu'en Allemagne, en France il y a beaucoup trop de dputs, de snateurs et toutes ces saloperies...
Il faudrait aussi refaire toute l'administration pour tout simplifier et optimiser, la France c'est un enfer administratif.




> Trump a t lu aux USA, Bolsonaro au Brsil, parce que ces connards ingrables et dangereux ont abus du systme, qui n'a pas su mettre en place de barrires contre ce genre d'abus. Hitler aussi, dans son temps, a abus du systme dmocratique pour le renverser sitt arriv  ses fins(mme si c'est un cas plus compliqu).


Trump est moins dangereux pour les USA qu'Hillary, il est possible qu'il fasse 2 mandats, mme si Facebook, Twitter, Google, mettent en avant les publications anti Trump et masquent les publications pro Trump.
Selon comment on regarde, son bilan est pour l'instant excellent.

Bolsonaro est peut-tre un con mais c'est le choix des brsiliens donc il faut le respecter, ou alors vous tes un anti-dmocrate.
De toute faon c'est n'importe quoi le Brsil, un peu d'autorit ne fera pas de mal.

Si Hitler a t lu c'est  cause des erreurs des banques (faillite de la Kreditanstalt Bank, hyperinflation de la rpublique de Weimar, chmage de masse, etc).


Le NSDAP a sauv l'Allemagne  partir de 1933.
Hjalmar Schacht, le banquier d'Adolf Hitler, tait un gnie



> Alors que les dirigeants actuels sont incapables de redresser nos conomies, cet homme a russi  sauver lAllemagne de la ruine  trois reprises! Dabord en 1923, en mettant fin  lhyperinflation. Puis en 1924 et en 1929, en arnaquant les Allis sur le paiement de la dette de guerre allemande. Enfin, dans les annes 1930, en rduisant le chmage  nant. En cinq ans, il a remis 7 millions de demandeurs demploi au travail


Il ont cr les congs pays, les autoroutes, etc.
Tout n'est pas  jeter dans ce qu'on fait les allemands de 1933  1939.




> Qu'un mode de fonctionnement  lunanimit ne peut fonctionner avec des ensemble plus grand.


C'est une des raisons qui fait que l'UE ne fonctionnera jamais.  ::P: 
Les lois en rapport avec la fiscalit sont vot  l'unanimit.
C'est pour a que le Luxembourg, l'Irlande, Malte, les Pays-Bas garderont toujours leur systme avantageux.

=====
Si Trump, Hitler et tout a sont arriv au pouvoir, c'est  cause de la finance car elle a crer des crises conomiques majeures.
Dans la Rpublique de Weimar les mres et les filles taient condamn  se prostituer  cause des erreurs de la finance.
La crise de 1929 est responsable de la seconde guerre mondiale.
La crise de 1907 est responsable de la premire guerre mondiale.
La crise de 2008 sera probablement la cause de la troisime guerre mondiale.

Tout n'est qu'une raction aux erreurs de la finance.
Et aujourd'hui les tats sauvent les banques et les tats empruntent aux banques prives ce qui n'a aucun sens...
Il devrait y avoir une banque nationale, l'tat devrait emprunter  lui mme  taux 0, ce n'est pas normal de s'endetter auprs de banques prives, la dette correspond aux intrts de la dette.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> C'est toute la difficult des systmes "humanistes" : comment se protger des connards ingrables? Trump a t lu aux USA, Bolsonaro au Brsil, parce que ces connards ingrables et dangereux ont abus du systme, qui n'a pas su mettre en place de barrires contre ce genre d'abus.


Concernant les lections de Trump et de Bolsonaro, je dirais que ce n'est pas pire que celle de Macron. 

Macron n'a t lu QUE parce qu'il a profit de la faiblesse de ces adversaires, lui permettant de se retrouver au second tour contre le FN, et l, il a us de la peur, et tout le monde sait que la peur est mauvaise conseillre.

----------


## Ryu2000

Sondage : 75% des Franais sont mcontents de laction du gouvernement, sa cote de popularit en baisse



> Le dsaveu est massif  gauche comme  l'extrme droite. Neuf sympathisants socialiste sur dix (90%) dsapprouvent le gouvernement, tout comme les proches de La France insoumise (89%). Le rejet est encore plus fort (96%) chez les Franais se disant proches du Rassemblement national. Et les trois-quarts (77%) des personnes interroges ayant une proximit avec Les Rpublicains se disent galement mcontents. Sans surprise, la proportion s'inverse totalement du ct des sympathisants de La Rpublique en marche. 86% des Marcheurs se disent satisfaits de l'action du gouvernement.  
> 
> Selon le sondage, le gouvernement mcontente non seulement les Franais les moins aiss (87%) et les ouvriers (82%), mais aussi les cadres (54%) et les CSP+ (67%), ainsi que la France rurale et priurbaine (77  79%), et les citadins (70%  74%).


On dirait que Macron a perdu le soutient des mdias et des instituts de sondages  ::ptdr:: 

"Nous irons plus loin" : les "gilets jaunes" crivent  Emmanuel Macron et annoncent un acte 8



> "Vous dnoncez maintenant, lors de vos vux, des excs, des dbordements ? *Vous parlez sans nul doute des exactions de vos forces de l'ordre  l'gard des citoyens*", ironisent les "gilets jaunes" dans cette lettre. Cette dernire sera lue samedi 5 janvier devant l'Htel de ville  Paris lors de l'acte 8 du mouvement. "La France en colre" appelle en effet  un rassemblement devant la mairie puis  une marche jusqu' l'Assemble nationale. Des rassemblements sont galement programms en rgions. 
> 
> Dans cette lettre, les "gilets jaunes" demandent au prsident de "changer d'attitude" et disent se mfier "de la mise en place de votre plan de consultation nationale". Ils estiment que le grand dbat national est un "pige politique pour tenter de noyer le sujet qui terrifie" Emmanuel Macron,  savoir la mise en place du RIC, le rfrendum d'initiative citoyenne. *Ils voquent galement "la mise en place d'une baisse significative de toutes les taxes et impts sur les produits de premire ncessit" et  "une baisse significative de toutes les rentes,salaires, privilges et retraites courantes et future des lus et hauts fonctionnaires d'tat".*


Je suis assez d'accord avec le mouvement des gilets jaunes, ils ont de bonnes ides  :8-):

----------


## BenoitM

> C'est une des raisons qui fait que l'UE ne fonctionnera jamais. 
> Les lois en rapport avec la fiscalit sont vot  l'unanimit.
> C'est pour a que le Luxembourg, l'Irlande, Malte, les Pays-Bas garderont toujours leur systme avantageux.


1) Il existe les cooprations renforcer pour surmonter le problme.
2) Je ne suis pas sur que tous les Irlandais, Nerlandais, Belges trouvent normal que les multinationales  payent si peu d'impt.
3) L'Irlande sapprtent  demander de l'aide de l'UE pour avoir des millions  face  au Brexit (peut-tre qu'il y aura un donnant donnant)

Le reste je commenterais pas tellement ca me fatigue...

----------


## pmithrandir

> Macron n'a t lu QUE parce qu'il a profit de la faiblesse de ces adversaires, lui permettant de se retrouver au second tour contre le FN, et l, il a us de la peur, et tout le monde sait que la peur est mauvaise conseillre.


C'etait galement le seul dans le programme sconsistait a dire : on ne change rien et on garde l'europe.

Hamon voulait un revenu universel
Fillon un changement fiscal majeur et une redfinition des roles de l'etat
Mlenchon voulais quitter l'europe, plus ou moins et partir vers une socit trs a gauche
Le pen voulait quitter l'europe


Bref, il n y avait que lui a avoir un programme pas anxiogne qui consistait a se jeter dans le vide sans savoir ce qui nous attendais.

----------


## Ryu2000

> 1) Il existe les cooprations renforcer pour surmonter le problme.


Le Luxembourg, l'Irlande, les Pays Bas, Malte, sont des paradis fiscaux et a changera jamais.
Les multinationales US s'arrangent pour ne pas gnrer de bnfice dans les pays avec un taux d'impts lev.
STARBUCKS LE CAFETIER PASS MATRE DANS LART DORGANISER LES DFICITS



> Les carnets noirs de l'vasion fiscale 17/34. La multinationale fait peser sur ses propres cafs des cots tellement exorbitants que *beaucoup de ses filiales sont dans le rouge*. Sauf dans les paradis fiscaux suisse et nerlandais, o svade un bon tiers du chiffre daffaires.





> 2) Je ne suis pas sur que tous les Irlandais, Nerlandais, Belges trouvent normal que les multinationales  payent si peu d'impt.


Le gouvernement se moque du peuple, le peuple n'a pas son mot  dire.
Et avec cette technique les grosses entreprises sont attir en Irlande, aux Pays Bas, au Luxembourg.
Donc ok elle paie un petit pourcentage dimpt, mais au moins c'est chez eux.




> 3) L'Irlande sapprtent  demander de l'aide de l'UE pour avoir des millions  face  au Brexit (peut-tre qu'il y aura un donnant donnant)


lol  ::ptdr:: 
L'Irlande prfre quitter l'UE que d'arrter d'tre un paradis fiscal.

D'ailleurs vivement avril qu'on en sache un peu plus sur ce Brexit.




> Mlenchon voulais quitter l'europe, plus ou moins et partir vers une socit trs a gauche
> Le pen voulait quitter l'europe


Melenchon voulait changer l'UE, ce que le prsident de la France ne peut bien videment pas faire...
Marine s'est emml les pinceaux, elle a dit n'importe quoi sur l'UE et l'euro... Elle voulait viter de faire peur aux vieux. (les vieux sont pro UE  cause de la propagande qu'ils ont bouff depuis des dcennies)
Alors que le conseiller conomique du FN tait trs fort...

L'UE va exploser mais ce ne sera pas grce  la France.
Il faut qu'on attende qu'un autre pays nous libre tous. (peut-tre l'Italie ?)

----------


## Buffet_froid

> Qu'est-ce qui rend lgitime un chef ?
> C'est une grande question de philosophie politique, et je suis de l'avis des matrialistes : c'est l'lection.


Est-ce que ne pas voter pour votre patron, proviseur, directeur duniversit, policier, juge ou mme pour votre boucher ou charcutier vous empche de dormir ? La loi dans la vie, cest que les responsables sont choisis et non lus. La norme cest le choix dlibr et non llection. Cest justement le droit de vote qui oblige  des candidatures dclares  des petits arrangements entre amis, donc  la corruption, aux non respect des promesses lectorales et  la traitrise...




> C'est toute la difficult des systmes "humanistes" : comment se protger des connards ingrables? Trump a t lu aux USA, Bolsonaro au Brsil, parce que ces connards ingrables et dangereux ont abus du systme, qui n'a pas su mettre en place de barrires contre ce genre d'abus. Hitler aussi, dans son temps, a abus du systme dmocratique pour le renverser sitt arriv  ses fins(mme si c'est un cas plus compliqu).


Pour vous remercier de cet affligeant  point Godwin digne d'un chroniqueur de France Inter, voici le discours d'Adolf, dit "le connard ingrable", _"Appel  la Nation"_, pour la campagne de 1932.
Un message qui rsonne par son actualit, 87 ans plus tard... on tremble...






https://www.jeune-nation.com/culture...r-en-1932.html

Plus de 13 annes ont t alloues par le destin pour tester et valuer ceux qui sont au pouvoir aujourdhui. Mais eux-mmes ont rendu le verdict le plus svre possible en reconnaissant dans leur propre propagande lchec de leurs efforts. Ils voulaient autrefois gouverner lAllemagne mieux que par le pass. Aujourdhui, cependant, le seul rsultat rel de leur style de gouvernement est simplement de constater que lAllemagne et le peuple allemand vivent toujours. Pendant les jours de novembre 1918 [quand une rpublique dmocratique librale remplaa la monarchie], ils sengagrent solennellement  conduire notre peuple, et en particulier le travailleur allemand, vers un meilleur avenir conomique. Aujourdhui, aprs avoir eu prs de 14 ans pour tenir leurs promesses, ils ne sont pas en mesure prendre  tmoin le bien-tre dune seule classe sociale allemande pour attester de la qualit de leurs efforts.  

Lagriculteur allemand est appauvri. La classe moyenne est ruine. Les espoirs sociaux de plusieurs millions ont t dtruits. Un tiers des hommes et des femmes allemands en ge de travailler sont au chmage et donc sans revenu. Le gouvernement national, les municipalits et les tats sont lourdement endetts, les finances sont dans un dsordre gnral et toutes les caisses sont vides.

Que pouvaient-ils avoir dtruit de plus? Le pire, cependant, est la destruction de la foi en notre pays, llimination de tout espoir et de toute confiance. En 13 ans, ils nont pas russi  mobiliser les forces qui sommeillent en notre peuple. Au contraire! Parce quils craignent un rveil de la nation, ils ont jou un groupe de personnes contre un autre: la ville contre la campagne, les salaris contre les fonctionnaires, ceux qui travaillent avec les mains contre ceux qui travaillent avec la tte, les Bavarois contre les Prussiens, les catholiques contre les Protestants, etc., et inversement. 

Lnergie de notre peuple a t puise au plan national. Quant au plan international, tout ce qui reste sont des chimres: de vaines esprances en la conscience morale dune humanit civilise, le droit international, une conscience mondiale, des confrences dambassadeurs, la Ligue des Nations, la Seconde Internationale, la Troisime Internationale, la solidarit proltarienne et ainsi de suite.  et le monde nous a trait en consquence.

Cest ainsi que lAllemagne a lentement dclin et seul un fou peut esprer que les forces qui sont  lorigine de ce dclin peuvent maintenant conduire  sa rsurrection. Si les partis politiques en place veulent srieusement sauver lAllemagne, pourquoi ne lont-ils pas dj fait? Sils voulaient vraiment sauver lAllemagne, pourquoi cela ne sest-il pas produit? Si les dirigeants de ces partis avaient des intentions honntes, alors cest que leurs programmes devaient tre dficients. Si, par contre, leurs programmes taient corrects, alors soit leurs intentions ntaient pas sincres, soit ils taient trop ignorants ou trop faibles.

Maintenant, aprs 13 annes au cours desquelles ils ont tout dtruit en Allemagne, le moment est enfin venu pour leur limination. Que les actuels partis politiques parlementaires survivent ou non nest pourtant pas ce qui importe. Lessentiel est de sassurer que la nation allemande ne soit pas compltement dtruite.

Chasser ces partis est donc un devoir  car, pour assurer leur propre existence, ils doivent dchirer et dchirer encore la nation. Pendant des annes, ils ont essay de persuader le travailleur allemand que lui seul pouvait se sauver. Pendant des annes, on a dit  lagriculteur que seule son organisation pouvait laider. La classe moyenne devait tre arrache aux griffes de la ruine par les partis de la classe moyenne et lconomie par les parties du monde des affaires. Le catholique devait chercher refuge auprs du parti du centre et le protestant au service populaire chrtien-socialiste. En fin de compte, mme les propritaires ont eu leur propre reprsentation politique, tout comme les locataires, les salaris et les fonctionnaires. Ces efforts visant  diviser la nation en classes, en couches sociales, en groupes professionnels et en croyances religieuses, menant ainsi progressivement vers un avenir de bonheur conomique, ont toutefois compltement chou. 

Ds le jour de la fondation de notre mouvement national-socialiste, nous tions convaincus que le destin de lindividu allemand tait indissociable du destin de la nation tout entire. Lorsque lAllemagne dclinera, le travailleur ne spanouira pas dans le bien-tre social, pas plus que lentrepreneur. Les fermiers ou la classe moyenne ne pourront pas non plus se sauver eux-mmes.

Non, la ruine du Reich, le dclin de la nation, signifie la ruine et le dclin de tous! Et aucune faction religieuse et aucun groupe ethnique allemand ne pourront chapper au destin commun.

Ds le jour de la fondation de notre mouvement national-socialiste, *nous avions dj compris depuis longtemps que le proltariat ne serait pas le vainqueur de la bourgeoisie et que la bourgeoisie ne serait pas le vainqueur du proltariat, mais plutt que de cette confrontation seule la haute finance internationale sortirait vainqueure*. Et cest ce qui est arriv! 

Reconnaissant ce dclin, il y a 13 ans, une poigne de personnes et moi avons organis un nouveau mouvement qui, en son nom mme, [national-socialiste] proclame la nouvelle communaut nationale. Il ny a pas de socialisme possible sans le soutien dune volont directrice ni de bien-tre social qui ne trouve sa garantie et mme ses prrequis dans le pouvoir de la nation. Et il nexiste rien de tel quune nation  et par consquent rien de tel que le nationalisme  si larme des millions qui travaillent avec leur cerveau nest pas rejointe par larme des millions qui travaillent avec leurs mains et par larme des millions dagriculteurs.

*Tant que le nationalisme et le socialisme avanceront comme des ides spares, elles seront vaincues par leurs opposants unis. Le jour o les deux ides seront fusionnes, elles seront invincibles!*

Et qui niera que,  un moment o tout se brise en Allemagne et se dtriore, o tout, dans le monde des affaires et dans la vie politique, se bloque ou mme se termine, une seule organisation a connu un essor extraordinaire et magnifique? Avec sept hommes, jai entrepris cette tche dunification allemande il y a 13 ans et, aujourdhui, plus de 13 millions de personnes sont dans nos rangs. Cependant, ce nest pas le nombre qui compte, mais leur valeur intrinsque!

13 millions de personnes de toutes les professions et de tous les groupes professionnels  13 millions de travailleurs, agriculteurs et intellectuels; 13 millions de catholiques et protestants; membres de toutes les rgions et groupes ethniques allemands  ont form une alliance indestructible. Et 13 millions ont reconnu que lavenir de tous rside uniquement dans la lutte partage et dans les succs partags.

Des millions dagriculteurs ont maintenant compris que limportant ntait pas de reconnatre la ncessit de leur existence, mais plutt quil est ncessaire dclairer les personnes appartenant  dautres milieux et groupes professionnels au sujet du paysan allemand et de les rallier  sa cause.

Et aujourdhui, des millions de travailleurs se rendent galement compte que, malgr toutes les thories, leur avenir ne rside pas dans une Internationale [marxiste], mais bien dans la prise de conscience de la part de leurs compatriotes que, sans les agriculteurs allemands et les travailleurs allemands, il ny a tout simplement pas de force allemande. Et des millions dintellectuels bourgeois ont galement pris conscience de linsignifiance de leurs propres points de vue si les masses de millions de personnes qui constituent le reste de la nation ne comprennent finalement pas limportance des couches intellectuelles allemandes.

Il y a treize ans, nous, les nationaux-socialistes tions moqus et tourns en ridicule. Aujourdhui, nos adversaires ne rient plus. Une communaut de personnes loyales est ne pour surmonter progressivement  la folie des prjugs de classe et le snobisme du statut social. *Une communaut de gens fidles qui est rsolue  se battre pour la prservation de notre peuple, non pas parce quelle est compose de Bavarois ou de Prussiens, de Wrttemberg ou de Saxe, ni parce quils sont catholiques ou protestants, travailleurs ou fonctionnaires, bourgeois ou salaris, etc., mais parce quils sont tous Allemands*.

Paralllement  ce sentiment de solidarit indfectible, le respect mutuel sest dvelopp. De ce respect est ne la comprhension, et de cette comprhension, le formidable pouvoir qui nous anime tous. Nous, les nationaux-socialistes, entrons donc dans chaque campagne lectorale avec le seul engagement de reprendre notre travail le lendemain en faveur de la rorganisation intrieure de notre communaut nationale. En effet, nous ne nous battons pas pour des postes lectifs ou ministriels, mais plutt pour lhomme et la femme allemands, que nous voulons et allons rejoindre, une fois encore, dans une indivisible communaut de destin.

Le Tout-Puissant, qui jusqu prsent nous a permis de passer de sept  13 millions dhommes en 13 ans, permettra  ces 13 millions de redevenir un peuple allemand. Cest en ce peuple que nous croyons, pour ce peuple que nous combattons; et cest pour ce peuple que nous sommes disposs, comme des milliers de camarades avant nous, si ncessaire,  nous engager corps et me.

Si la nation fait son devoir, alors viendra invitablement le jour qui nous restituera un Reich dans lhonneur et dans la libert, avec du travail et du pain !

----------


## pmithrandir

> L'Irlande prfre quitter l'UE que d'arrter d'tre un paradis fiscal.


Tu connais bien les irlandais je trouve.
LIrlande est un des plus gros bnficiaire de l'UE, et ils le savent. Le sentiment europen est trs important la bas et je doute trs franchement qu'ils prfrent quitter l'UE.

Ils sont trs conscient de profiter de la situation actuelle et que leur richesse n'est du qu'a l'UE.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Tu connais bien les irlandais je trouve.


Comme je l'ai dj dis *les irlandais ne dirigent pas l'Irlande*.
Mme si 80% des irlandais voulaient que le pays arrte d'tre un paradis fiscal, a ne changerait rien, qu'est-ce qu'ils pourraient faire ?

Ireland is the worlds biggest corporate tax haven, say academics



> The research from academics at the University California, Berkeley and the University of Copenhagen estimates that foreign multinationals shifted $106 billion (90 billion) of corporate profits to Ireland in 2015.
> 
> This was more than all of the islands of the Caribbean combined ($97 billion/83 billion), and well ahead of Singapore ($70 billion/60 billion), Switzerland ($58 billion/49 billion) and the Netherlands ($57 billion/48 billion), according to the researchers.


Officiellement l'Irlande n'est pas un paradis fiscal (si tu demandes au dpartement des finances de l'Irlande) :
'Ireland is not a tax haven': Department of Finance dismisses 'tax haven' research findings



> The Department of Finance dismissed the studys findings saying that it fails to provide any definition for a tax haven and merely asserts that Ireland, and other countries, are tax havens without providing any rationale for that assertion.
> Ireland is not a tax haven and does not meet any international standards for being so considered.
> It added:
> Suggestions that Ireland are a tax haven simply because of our longstanding 12.5% corporate tax rate are totally out of line with the agreed global consensus that a low corporate tax rate applied to a wide tax base is good economic policy for attracting investment and supporting economic growth.


J'ai rien trouv comme infos sur des irlandais qui taient mcontent du fait que les GAFA venaient chez eux pour payer le minimum d'impts.

===
Edit :



> LIrlande est un des plus gros bnficiaire de l'UE, et ils le savent.


Normalement les pays paient plus qu'ils ne reoivent.
Pour la France c'est clair.



> Rappelons quen 2016 la France a donn 20,5 milliards deuros  lUE (19,5 milliards deuros directement et au minimum 1 milliard deuros de droits de douanes qui ont t ponctionns pour faire baisser artificiellement la contribution apparente des tats membres), laquelle lui en a restitu 11,3. Cela donne une perte nette de 9,2 milliards deuros. Pour donner un ordre de grandeur qui parle mieux, cest 26 millions deuros par jour donns en pure perte  lUE !


En 2016 on a donn 20,5 milliards et on a rcupr 11,3 milliards.

La France pourrait se donner plus de subventions  elle mme si elle n'tait pas dans l'UE.
L'UE nous cote plus qu'elle nous rapporte.

Mme les mdias mainstream le reconnaissent un petit peu :
Combien cote l'UE  la France : 9 milliards d'euros... ou moiti moins ?

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Est-ce que ne pas voter pour votre patron, proviseur, directeur duniversit, policier, juge ou mme pour votre boucher ou charcutier vous empche de dormir ? La loi dans la vie, cest que les responsables sont choisis et non lus. La norme cest le choix dlibr et non llection.


Le vote permet le choix, non ? Qui pourrait diriger un pays si on laisse chacun choisir chaque personne ? Mme au niveau d'un village, a ne fonctionnerait pas. C'est pour cela que le vote est une bonne alternative. Le problme, en France notamment, c'est qu'il n'y a plus de vrais choix possibles. Soit on va dans un extrme (gauche ou droite), soit on a X candidats qui proposent la mme politique (PS, UMP-LR, LREM, + UDI, MODEM, Verdtres), politique qui ne fonctionne pas depuis plus de 40 ans.

En ralit, nous ne sommes pas en dmocratie, mme participative, mais dans une oligarchie, elle-mme contenue dans une ploutocratie ( peine) cache.

----------


## Ecthelion2

> Normalement les pays paient plus qu'ils ne reoivent.
> Pour la France c'est clair.



"Normalement" quand on rflchit 30s, on comprend que TOUS les pays ne peuvent pas payer plus que ce qu'ils reoivent, et que ce que tu racontes est illogique...

Oui des pays, dont la France, paient plus que les aides qu'ils reoivent, et  l'inverse, d'autres pays reoivent plus d'aides qu'ils ne participent, et le tout s'quilibre entre les deux. 


Ou alors, si tout le monde donne plus que le montant des aides, le budget de l'UE devrait tre excdentaire et on aurait de quoi financer pleins de choses, ce qui n'est pas spcialement le cas. Ou tu accuses l'UE de dtourner de l'argent illgalement (mais  ce moment l, dis-le clairement et surtout prouves-le) ?

----------


## Ryu2000

> "Normalement" quand on rflchit 30s, on comprend que TOUS les pays ne peuvent pas payer plus que ce qu'ils reoivent


Je ne sais mme pas si des pays reoivent plus que ce qu'ils donnent... (enfin peut-tre l'Estonie, la Lettonie, la Lituanie ou des pays de ce genre (mais pour moi tout le monde est perdant  faire parti de l'UE, sauf l'Allemagne)).
Il y a un phnomne logique qui ce passe c'est que l'UE entrane des frais, il faut payer des gens, des locaux, des plaques "ce btiment a bnfici des subventions de l'UE" et tout a fait perdre de l'argent pour rien.

a cote surtout cher aux pays suivant : Allemagne, France, Italie, Royaume-Uni, Espagne.
Budget de l'Union europenne - Contributions par tats membres

En plus avec le Royaume Uni qui se barre de l'UE et le budget de l'UE qui va augmenter, a va faire trs mal  la France.
Moi perso je m'en fous que des pays soit bnficiaire des subventions de l'UE, tout ce qui compte c'est que la France soit perdante dans l'histoire.

Si il n'y avait pas l'UE la France aurait plus d'argent...
On pourrait subventionner les agriculteurs Franais et leur acheter les rcoltes plus cher, peut-tre qu'ils se suicideraient moins...
De toute faon l'UE finira par exploser, a n'apporte rien de positif, a nous affaiblit, le Royaume Uni a bien de la chance de quitter le navire avant qu'il ne coule.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Oui des pays, dont la France, paient plus que les aides qu'ils reoivent, et  l'inverse, d'autres pays reoivent plus d'aides qu'ils ne participent, et le tout s'quilibre entre les deux.


Enfin, pas tout  fait, parce qu'une part de l'argent vers  l'UE, sert  payer le fonctionnement des instances de l'UE. Mais, en gros, tu as parfaitement raison. Et, comme d'habitude, Ryu a dit une ENORME btise.  ::mouarf::

----------


## Ecthelion2

> Enfin, pas tout  fait, parce qu'une part de l'argent vers  l'UE, sert  payer le fonctionnement des instances de l'UE.


Tout  fait, mais a je l'ai omis volontairement, car c'est un cot plus ou moins obligatoire / incompressible (enfin pas dans le sens o le montant ne peut pas baisser, mais qu'il sera toujours existant). 

Mme si l'UE ne versait aucune aide  aucun de ses pays, chacun d'entre eux devrait verser une participation pour financer ces instances de toutes faons.


@Ryu : tu sais que ce sur quoi tu rles l, c'est plus ou moins le mme principe que les impts hein, des plus riches qui financent (entre autres) les aides des plus dfavoriss. Pourquoi s'en plaindre au niveau de l'UE, et pas des impts franais ?

----------


## pmithrandir

Tous les pays de l'Est bnficie de l'UE.

Tu me diras que tu t'en fous, sauf que ces pays sont des eldorados pour nos socits du cac 40, tant au niveau dlocalisation que pour les marchs offerts.

La dlocalisation, ca te permet d'avoir des services et des objects au quart du prix que tu payerais si ils etaient fait en France. 
Les marchs, ca cr de la richesse en France a partir de ces pays, et du coup ca contribue a notre place de puissance mondiale.

Et ne t'y trompe pas, si l'UE n'existait pas, la Russie aurait investi ces pays depuis longtemps(c'est dailleur la seule raison de llargissement a marche force  l'est qu'on a pas retrouv dans les Balkans).
C'est donc les russes qui auraient gentiment bnfici de ces revenus supplmentaires et de ces avantages.



Dailleur, parlons de la grande Bretagne, je ne vois pas le poste sur le brexit actif depuis longtemps.. pourtant si prt du but, on pourrait croire que les choses avance vite... tic tac, dehors dans 3 mois, ca devrait tre la fte, des scne de liesse populaire, des indices conomiques au beau fixe, un cadre lgal de sortie donnant donnant et des sourires sur les visages de tous les dirigeants politiques t conomiques...
N'est-ce pas ce que tu attends depuis longtemps ?

----------


## Jon Shannow

> @Ryu : tu sais que ce sur quoi tu rles l, c'est plus ou moins le mme principe que les impts hein, des plus riches qui financent (entre autres) les aides des plus dfavoriss. Pourquoi s'en plaindre au niveau de l'UE, et pas des impts franais ?


C'est justement l ou le bt blesse. Les plus riches ne payant pas (ou peu) d'impts (merci les niches fiscales), on fait payer aux classes moyennes le manque  gagner.  ::aie::

----------


## Charvalos

> Dailleur, parlons de la grande Bretagne, je ne vois pas le poste sur le brexit actif depuis longtemps.. pourtant si prt du but, on pourrait croire que les choses avance vite... tic tac, dehors dans 3 mois, ca devrait tre la fte, des scne de liesse populaire, des indices conomiques au beau fixe, un cadre lgal de sortie donnant donnant et des sourires sur les visages de tous les dirigeants politiques t conomiques...
> N'est-ce pas ce que tu attends depuis longtemps ?


Malheureux ! Ne le relance pas sur a !  ::aie::

----------


## Buffet_froid

_Attention : l'coute de cette analyse ncessite un temps de cerveau disponible suprieur  50 minutes_

----------


## ABCIWEB

> _Attention : l'coute de cette analyse ncessite un temps de cerveau disponible suprieur  50 minutes_


Intressant bien qu'un peu long. 

Je suis videmment d'accord pour dire que les runions organises par le pouvoir et les cahiers de dolances qui en ressortiront sont un moyen de dissoudre la rvolte populaire. C'est d'autant plus vident que le gouvernement veut encadrer les discussions et j'ai entendu Bruno Le Maire dire qu'il n'tait pas question qu'on discute du rtablissement de l'impt sur la fortune par exemple. Bref le dbat est mort n puisqu'il est d'emble contraint par la ncessit absolue selon Macron/Le Maire, de satisfaire avant tout la revendication fondamentale de l'ultralibralisme qui est d'accroitre les ingalits sociales.

Pour reprendre la terminologie marxiste de Francis Cousin, cela revient donc  laisser au peuple le soin d'organiser son propre esclavage. La cible des rformes doit se situer  l'intrieur des catgories sociales qui constituent la rvolte. Ainsi les petites/moyennes classes sociales doivent tablir des rgles pour se bouffer entre-elles selon le principe sacr du nolibralisme qui est de dtruire la solidarit pour accroitre les ingalits et un meilleur profit pour l'oligarchie en place. Ce n'est pas le projet des gilets jaunes mais c'est ainsi que le gouvernement veut s'en servir. 

Aprs, le RIC/RIP ce n'est pas sur le principe, un danger en soi. Je veux dire que je ne sais pas sous quelle forme la consultation directe serait la plus efficace, mais toujours est-il que le fonctionnement actuel est tout sauf dmocratique puisqu'il permet l'lection d'un prsident qui ne tient aucun compte de la majorit qui a vot pour lui mais uniquement d'une minorit d'extrmes bobos qui ont reprsent 18% de l'lectorat du premier tour. Il faut donc trouver quelque chose de plus reprsentatif pour l'ensemble de la population. Il faut poser le sujet sur la table.

Mais encore une fois, le RIC/RIP ne doit pas tre la seule revendication sinon je suis d'accord pour dire que c'est un attrape couillon. Il faut forcer le nolibralisme  accepter l'ide de plus de justice sociale, de plus d'humanisme et ce n'est pas dans ses gnes. En attenant Macron poursuit sa violence sociale, violence sur les chmeurs, violence sur le monde du travail, violence policire, violence et mpris pour le peuple.

----------


## benjani13

> Mais encore une fois, le RIC/RIP ne doit pas tre la seule revendication sinon je suis d'accord pour dire que c'est un attrape couillon. Il faut forcer le nolibralisme  accepter l'ide de plus de justice sociale, de plus d'humanisme et ce n'est pas dans ses gnes. En attenant Macron poursuit sa violence sociale, violence sur les chmeurs, violence sur le monde du travail, violence policire, violence et mpris pour le peuple.


Mais comment leur faire accepter la moindre ide si aucun outil n'existe pour cela??? Le pige est de ne parler que d'une seule forme de participation,  savoir le RIC, ce qui dtourne le dbat sur des dtails techniques. Ce qu'il faut dfendre c'est le principe sous-jacent, que le peuple puisse s'exprimer de faon officiel (par un vote), plus souvent qu'une fois tous les 5 ans pour faire un non choix  la prsidentielle et pour choisir un dput qui ne reprsente pas ses administrs mais uniquement son parti.

La ficelle est un peu trop grosse chez ceux qui veulent nous faire croire que plus de dmocratie serait un danger pour la dmocratie... Et il faudrait avoir d'immenses illres (ou une mauvaise fois du mme acabit) pour dire que la seule revendication des gilets jaunes est le RIC.

Le modle suisse sans tre parfait marche plutt bien, il investit les citoyens. Aux tats-unis ils profitent des diffrentes lections pour soumettre des sujets  referendum, les lecteurs votent donc d'un coup pour le candidat  l'lection en question, et aux diffrents rfrendums. a me paraitrait tre un bon dbut, maintenant est-ce que nos gouvernements sont capables de se remettre en question si le peuple leur dit non? Je ne crois pas. Encore moins aujourd'hui. Les violences policires parlent d'elles mmes...

----------


## ABCIWEB

> La ficelle est un peu trop grosse chez ceux qui veulent nous faire croire que plus de dmocratie serait un danger pour la dmocratie... Et il faudrait avoir d'immenses illres (ou une mauvaise fois du mme acabit) pour dire que la seule revendication des gilets jaunes est le RIC.


Le pige actuel est de vouloir se focaliser uniquement sur le problme de la reprsentativit. Je ne dis pas pour autant que le problme n'existe pas puisque j'ai dit ici qu'il y avait un  problme de reprsentativit *et* un problme conomique. 

Je dis qu'on doit traiter les deux niveaux mais qu'en aucun cas le seul traitement du problme de la reprsentativit suffira en lui-mme car une dmocratie contrainte par les carcans du nolibralisme n'est qu'un simulacre de dmocratie, une illusion. C'est ce que qu'affirment Francis Cousin/Marx plus haut, et c'est bien dans ce pige grossier que Macron tente de nous enfermer puisqu'il dit oui aux dbats populaires mais affirme lors de ses voeux 2019 qu'il continuera coute que coute sa politique de casse sociale. Les dernires victimes tant les chmeurs traits comme des paria, et donc aussi les salaris qui seront ainsi plus motivs pour garder leur prcieux travail en acceptant de plus en plus d'heures supplmentaires non payes.

Encore une fois, les dbats sont une bonne chose mais Macron continue en mme temps sa politique de casse sociale et de foutage de gueule en mprisant le peuple. C'est bien la preuve que ces dbats ne sont pas suffisants en eux-mmes, je ne dis pas pour autant qu'ils sont inutiles.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Tous les pays de l'Est bnficie de l'UE.
> 
> Tu me diras que tu t'en fous, sauf que ces pays sont des eldorados pour nos socits du cac 40, tant au niveau dlocalisation que pour les marchs offerts.


Du coup on est perdant 2 fois.
Dj on perd des milliards en finanant UE et en plus nos industries sont dlocalis dans ces pays (l'Allemagne ne profite bien d'ailleurs), il y a aussi l'histoire des travailleurs dtachs...
Il n'y a donc rien de positif pour la France.

L'Allemagne exploite ces pays pour fabriquer moins cher, cela dit l'Allemagne exportera bientt moins de voitures.




> La dlocalisation, ca te permet d'avoir des services et des objects au quart du prix que tu payerais si ils etaient fait en France.


a fait aussi qu'on se retrouve avec de la viande de cheval  la place de la viande de buf  cause de montage compliqu intra union europen.


Je prfraient payer plus cher pour avoir du "fabriqu en France".
Le protectionnisme me semble beaucoup plus sain que le libre change.
On exploite les plus faibles avec le libre change.
En France on ne peut pas rester comptitif face aux autres pays, on a mme pas notre propre monnaie  dvaluer pour essayer de s'quilibrer face  l'Allemagne.
On a besoin d'une monnaie plus faible que celle de l'Allemagne.




> Les marchs, ca cr de la richesse en France a partir de ces pays, et du coup ca contribue a notre place de puissance mondiale.


lol.
La France tait la 4/5ieme puissance conomique mondiale, maintenant :
PIB: la France recule  la 7me place de l'conomie mondiale, derrire l'Inde
Nous sommes les grands perdants de l'UE...
Le vrai taux de chmage doit tre pas loin des 30%...




> Et ne t'y trompe pas, si l'UE n'existait pas, la Russie aurait investi ces pays depuis longtemps


Et alors ?
En quoi l'UE est mieux que la Russie ?
Certains pays auraient intrt  se rapprocher de la Russie.
Par exemple l'Ukraine devrait se mettre pote avec la Russie.




> Dailleur, parlons de la grande Bretagne, je ne vois pas le poste sur le brexit actif depuis longtemps..


Le problme du Brexit c'est Theresa May qui tait du ct du remain et pas du leave  la base.
C'est pour a que les pro Brexit sont du de ses arrangements, elle est encore trop pro UE.

Mais bon sur le long terme le Brexit est le bon choix.
a commencera en avril si tout ce passe comme prvu et les premiers effets devraient se faire ressentir dans quelque annes.
En 2025 le Royaume Uni sera content d'avoir fait le Brexit en 2019.




> @Ryu : tu sais que ce sur quoi tu rles l, c'est plus ou moins le mme principe que les impts hein, des plus riches qui financent (entre autres) les aides des plus dfavoriss. Pourquoi s'en plaindre au niveau de l'UE, et pas des impts franais ?


Parce que la France c'est une nation, les franais sont un peuple.
Qu'une rgion riche paie pour une rgion plus pauvre c'est normal.
Mais par contre l'UE c'est rien du tout, on en a rien  foutre des autres pays.
Qu'est-ce qu'on en a foutre de pays comme a : Estonie, Lettonie, Slovnie, Lituanie, Croatie, Slovaquie, Bulgarie, Roumanie ?
 la limite je veux bien qu'on soit pote avec l'Italie, l'Espagne, le Portugal, la Grce, a aurait un peu de sens encore.

Il n'y aura jamais une UE fdral avec l'Allemagne qui paie pour la Grce.
 ce moment l, l'Allemagne quittera l'UE, donc l'UE explosera.

----------


## ddoumeche

> La dlocalisation, ca te permet d'avoir des services et des objects au quart du prix que tu payerais si ils etaient fait en France. 
> Les marchs, ca cr de la richesse en France a partir de ces pays, et du coup ca contribue a notre place de puissance mondiale.


Notre place de puissance mondiale ? mme l'inde et le Royaume-unis nous dpassent, on dvisse compltement.
Bien au contraire, cela dtruit nos conomies car ces pays sont bien en retard sur nous et tout change commercial se fait  notre dtriment.




> Et ne t'y trompe pas, si l'UE n'existait pas, la Russie aurait investi ces pays depuis longtemps(c'est dailleur la seule raison de llargissement a marche force  l'est qu'on a pas retrouv dans les Balkans).
> C'est donc les russes qui auraient gentiment bnfici de ces revenus supplmentaires et de ces avantages.


La Russie n'a pas d'argent, le PIB par habitant est ridicule. Qu'est ce que la Roumanie ou la Bulgarie vont exporter en Russie que les russes puissent s'offrir en quantit  ? La France avait un PIB suprieur a toute l'URSS dans les annes 80, et la diffrence n'a gure chang. 




> D'ailleurs, parlons de la grande Bretagne, je ne vois pas le poste sur le brexit actif depuis longtemps.. pourtant si prt du but, on pourrait croire que les choses avance vite... tic tac, dehors dans 3 mois, ca devrait tre la fte, des scne de liesse populaire, des indices conomiques au beau fixe, un cadre lgal de sortie donnant donnant et des sourires sur les visages de tous les dirigeants politiques t conomiques...
> N'est-ce pas ce que tu attends depuis longtemps ?


Tout va bien outre manche et ils ne paieront certainement rien  Bruxelles. Le post sur le brexit est inactif parce que les lecteurs du forum taient majoritairement pro-remain et n'y interviennent plus.

----------


## MiaowZedong

> Notre place de puissance mondiale ? mme l'inde et le Royaume-unis nous dpassent, on dvisse compltement.


Euh...soyons honntes, le Royaume-Uni est devant la France depuis quoi, la Guerre de Sept Ans au moins? Soit deux sicles et demi  ::roll::  et le RU a perdu plus que la France en influence au 20me sicle.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Euh...soyons honntes, le Royaume-Uni est devant la France depuis quoi, la Guerre de Sept Ans au moins?


Selon comment on compte en 2014 la France tait devant le Royaume Uni :
La France a perdu sa place de cinquime puissance conomique mondiale



> Notre pays a t dpass en 2014 par le Royaume-Uni, dont le PIB est suprieur au ntre.

----------


## Ryu2000

Vous allez me dire que les sondages refltent la ralit...
Sondage : Macron et Philippe voient leur cote de popularit remonter



> REBOND - Selon un sondage Ifop-Fiducial, la cote de popularit du chef de l'tat enregistre un lger rebond en janvier, avec 28% d'opinions positives, en hausse de 5 points par rapport  dcembre, ce qui constituait un plus bas indit aprs 1 an et demi de mandat. Celle du Premier ministre s'tablit dsormais  33%, soit une hausse de 7 points.
> (...)
> L'anne 2018 marque galement un changement du ct des opposants. Le Rassemblement national devient en janvier la premire formation politique "incarnant le mieux l'opposition au prsident". La formation de Marine Le Pen est cite par 35% de sonds, contre 30% pour la France insoumise, qui est dpasse pour la premire fois dans ce domaine. Arrivent ensuite Les Rpublicains (23%) et le Parti socialiste (10%).


C'est n'importe quoi sur toute la ligne...
Pourquoi des gens seraient soudainement plus satisfait de Macron et Edouard Philippe ?
Parce qu'ils font passer les gilets jaunes pour des gens haineux et qu'il veulent tre encore plus violent avec eux ?

----------


## ABCIWEB

Salut, 

Un bon exemple de logorrhe comme dirait Marx, ou de bla bla inconsistant pour masquer les rels problmes comme diraient les gilets jaunes ou le commun des mortels, avec *Sylvain Maillard* dput LREM dans  cette mission radio *Les nouvelles sanctions sont-elles efficaces pour lutter contre le chmage ?*

- Andre une femme de 57 ans, aujourd'hui au chmage aprs 18 ans d'activit, se voit proposer un temps partiel de 2h par jour  60Km de chez elle pour 20 par jour. Elle proteste par courrier contre cette offre d'emploi qu'elle ne qualifie pas de raisonnable et attend toujours sa rponse.

- A 7'00" du dbut de l'mission, Sylvain Maillard lui rpond :  "On sent bien votre dsarroi qui appelle une vraie rponse de l'lu que je suis...". Et il poursuit : "Par exemple si l'on proposait un travail qui commence  7H du matin  une une femme qui a deux enfants  charge, ce serait incompatible avec le fait d'emmener ses enfants  l'cole, donc un emploi non raisonnable compar au mme emploi que devrait accepter un clibataire".

Dommage pour Andre,  57 ans il est peu probable qu'elle ait deux enfants en bas ge. Il ne lui a donc pas rpondu malgr son introduction mielleuse et dbordante de compassion. Son discours est galement ponctu par le terme "humain" qu'il distille tout au long de l'mission. Mais bon, malgr toute cette humanit, Andre attend toujours et encore sa rponse. Du grand art dans le foutage de gueule. 

Selon lui (8'50") l'apprciation d'une offre raisonnable sera une dcision collective entre le directeur rgional de ple emploi, le conseill de ple emploi et le demandeur d'emploi. Hum.. un collectif pour le moins trs rduit et dsquilibr. Ce sera donc  la tte du client, suivant l'humeur du conseill et du directeur de ple emploi, sans doute aussi suivant les besoins de radiation pour faire baisser les chiffres du chmage. Donc aucune rgle prcise, mais un total arbitraire, ce sont les nouvelles normes de la justice sociale selon Macron et ses sbires.  

A 9'50" pour rpondre  la question de *Fabienne Sintes* qui fait remarquer que selon un rapport de Ple emploi 2017, seuls 8% des chmeurs ne sont pas en recherche active d'emploi, Sylvain Maillard en vient enfin au message fondamental du discours nolibral qu'il rptera deux fois de suite :
 "Il faut que le travail paye plus en France, il faut que le travaille paye plus en France..." en prcisant bien : "Il faut qu'il y ait une vraie diffrence entre une indemnit chmage et la personne qui travaille... pour augmenter les salaires il faut baisser les charges sociales donc les indemnits chmage". 
Bingo ! Nos faibles salaires sont donc uniquement la faute de ces faignants de chmeurs, c'est clair comme de l'eau de roche. 

Un peu plus loin  12'34" *Denis Gravouil* responsable confdral CGT emploi/chmage dit que la triche relle est de 0.4%, pour arriver  8% on compte ceux qui pourraient faire plus et ceux qui ont t radis parce qu'ils sont dcourags d'avoir trop longtemps cherch sans jamais avoir eu de rponse favorable. Ce n'est donc pas toujours une fraude en premire intention mais un dcouragement faute d'emploi disponible.

Selon ce lien la fraude  Ple emploi reprsente 0,5 % du total des allocations verses, soit 178 millions d'euros ce qui est un montant ridicule compar aux autres fraudes constates :


Niveau emplois il y aurait environ 200  300 000 offres non pourvues, mais dont la moiti sont rellement disponibles (des emplois ont t proposs puis retirs car l'entreprise n'a pas obtenu le march convoit par exemple) soit environ 150 000 emplois pour 3.2 millions offres dposes, soit un rapport d'une offre d'emploi pour 21 demandes environ 


> Et Ple Emploi ajoute que les emplois concerns sont majoritairement de courte dure, voire trs courte dure, quelques semaines dans les services, laide  la personne notamment, la restauration, la construction, et qui n'auraient donc pas abouti  la cration d'un emploi prenne,  temps complet sur l'anne


En effet il tait donc urgent de s'attaquer  la fraude titanesque des chmeurs...

A 23'35" dans l'mission, le pathtique Sylvain Maillard se couvre de ridicule en citant l'exemple de certains cadres ingnieurs d'le de France qui par confort ne cherchent pas immdiatement un emploi.
 Denis Gravouil lui fait remarquer sa couardise : "Donc vous faites des sanctions gnrales contre les chmeurs sur l'exemple de 12  18% des ingnieurs d'le de France pays plus de 6 000, c'est un peu quand mme une caricature l !
Le pauv' Sylvain essaye de se dpatouiller comme un beau diable mais sa rponse le trahit : "c'est pour cela que c'est compliqu car vous allez toujours trouver un exemple pour dire on ne change pas le systme".

Mais qui a choisi cet exemple ?  ::mrgreen:: 

Ridicule pour ridicule, autant revenir aux fondamentaux et revoil notre bon Sylvain reprendre ses lments de langage : "...J'entends aussi tous ceux qui travaillent dirent : moi je travaille et pourquoi ceux qui ne travaillent pas gagnent la mme chose que moi". 

On est donc toujours dans la mme logique : on va taper plus fort sur les pauvres au chmage pour que les  pauvres qui travaillent se sentent plus riches. Ce qui correspond parfaitement au principe que j'nonais deux jours plus tt (comme beaucoup d'autres avant moi) 


> La cible des rformes doit se situer  l'intrieur des catgories sociales qui constituent la rvolte. Ainsi les petites/moyennes classes sociales doivent tablir des rgles pour se bouffer entre-elles selon le principe sacr du nolibralisme qui est de dtruire la solidarit pour accroitre les ingalits et un meilleur profit pour l'oligarchie en place.


Enfin bon, la fraude des chmeurs n'affecte pas les entreprises du CAC 40 puisque j'entendais hier soir sur France 3 que l'anne dernire a t une anne record avec *57 milliards* d'euros distribus aux actionnaires soit une augmentation de *+12%* en un an. + 12% aux dpends de qui ? J'aurais tendance  parier que le problme de nos bas salaires vient plutt de ce ct l  :;): 

Plus loin dans l'mission on entend notre Sylvain justifier plus ou moins, mais surtout plus que moins, les mini jobs et la promotion de l'esclavage moderne. Pas certain que nos salaires augmentent pour autant.

A mon avis, les analystes macronistes comptaient sur le fait que les gilets jaunes, sans doute majoritairement des salaris pauvres ou en passe de le devenir, seraient sensibles  l'alibi de l'assistanat : si vous tes pauvres c'est de la faute de votre voisin qui est au chmage. Mais si l'assistanat a parfois t voqu par des journalistes, je ne l'ai jamais entendu par des gilets jaunes lors des reportages en direct et cela a sans doute t rellement trs marginal. 

Et puis on discute autour des ronds points. Les chmeurs d'aujourd'hui taient des salaris hier, donc les salaris d'aujourd'hui peuvent trs facilement devenir les chmeurs de demain. Une restructuration, une plus grosse boite qui rachte la vtre et hop vous pouvez trs bien faire partie de la charette et dire bonjour  Pole Emploi.

Ils ont d l'avoir mauvaise quand ils ont constat que la manif des gilets Jaunes reprenait de l'ampleur aprs le discours mprisant de Macron contre les chmeurs lors de ses voeux 2019.

Pour rehausser un peu le niveau de Sylvain Macron la honte du sicle, je terminerai par une citation de Camus qu'un auditeur a envoy au dbut de l'mission :

Il n'y a de dignit du travail que dans le travail librement accept.

Et comme Camus est un cador de la citation, j'en rajoute d'autres :

Tout ce qui dgrade la culture, raccourci les chemins qui mnent  la servitude.

Chaque gnration, sans doute, se croit voue  refaire le monde. La mienne sait pourtant qu'elle ne le refera pas. Mais ma tche est peut-tre plus grande. Elle consiste  empcher que le monde se dfasse.

Vous allez me dire que la comparaison est dsquilibre. Que pourrait faire notre pauvre Sylvain, pay fort cher mais nanmoins contraint par la bassesse des principes nolibraux qu'il doit dfendre pour garder son travail, face  un libre penseur du gabarit de Camus ? 

Qu'est-ce que le nolibralisme au regard de la culture et de l'intelligence humaine ? Sylvain nous rpond tranquillement: c'est comme un pet de Wauquiez  ::mrgreen::  
Ben oui, ils n'ont plus que cet lectorat l  choyer pour essayer de ne pas tre trop ridicules aux europennes.

----------


## el_slapper

Le premier exemple renvoie directement au fameux "_Il n'y a qu' traverser la rue pour trouver un emplo_i". Une vraie rponse de mauvais consultant : techniquement exacte, et totalement inutilisable. La rue en question tant les champs-lyses, le boulot en question ne permettant ni de se payer un logement sur place, ni de se payer un parking pour venir en voiture, et se finissant trop tard pour rentrer chez soi en transports en commun.

Je ne sais plus ou j'avais lu ce commentaire  propose des consultants "typiques" de chez Accenture (videmment, il y en a de plus civiliss, ceux qui ne rentrent pas pleinement dans le moule) : "_ce sont des imbciles brillants_". A savoir des gens qui utilisent leur cerveau de manire trs rapide et efficace, mais sans jamais se poser la question de savoir si c'tait une utilisation pertinente. Pendant des dcnnies, Accenture(auparavant Arthur Andersen) a jug des entreprises trs diffrentes  l'aune de mtriques standard. Ainsi, la rentabilit minimale devait tre la mme pour une socit de consulting, pour la boucherie du coin, ou pour une fabrique de chaussures. Et ils ont aisni fait ferm des dizaines de milliers de sites juste parcque la rentabilit tait "trop faible"..._alors mme qu'elle tait conforme aux standards de l'activit conomique en question_.

En Marche, c'est a : une caricature de gens brillants  qui on a appris  ne pas prendre en compte le contexte, et  appliquer btement les mthodes "qui marchent". Et qui croient vraiment que les mthodes qui permettent de lancer une startup dans la pub vido sur internet sont celles qui vont sauver de la faillite les industriels de la robinetterie lourde. Brillants parce-que leurs raisonnements sont d'une grande prcision et d'une rigueur implacable. Imbciles parce-qu'ils parlent dans le vide.

(et le pire dans tout a : je n'arrive quand mme pas  regretter mon vote Macron, tellement les autres taient, euh, comment dire en restant poli.....)

----------


## Darkzinus

Les deux posts ci-dessous rsument parfaitement la situation ! Flicitations pour leur pertinence.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Le premier exemple renvoie directement au fameux "_Il n'y a qu' traverser la rue pour trouver un emplo_i". Une vraie rponse de mauvais consultant : techniquement exacte, et totalement inutilisable.


Il parlait de travail dans l'industrie de la restauration alors que le gars avait peut-tre un BAC+5 dans un autre domaine, mais aucune connaissance dans la restauration.

Etats-Unis: Toujours plus de serveurs et de barmans et toujours moins demplois dans lindustrie



> Pendant qu1,5 million demplois ont t dtruits depuis dcembre 2007 dans le secteur de lindustrie, 1,6 million demplois de serveurs et barmans ont t cres sur ce mme laps de tempsSacre reprise !


C'est pas vrai qu'en face il y a du boulot,  Paris il y a des boutiques vides ou en train de mourir, mme aux Champs-Elyses.




> (et le pire dans tout a : je n'arrive quand mme pas  regretter mon vote Macron, tellement les autres taient, euh, comment dire en restant poli.....)


Pour moi il est vident que LREM tait le pire de tous les partis.
Mme Fillon ou Melenchon auraient fait mieux...

Cela dit Macron a russi  crer des alliances entre des gens d'RN et de FI, c'est quand mme un exploit. Llection de Macron a fait raliser au peuple que les lus se foutaient de leur gueule.
Macron rallie tout le monde contre lui, c'est positif de voir un peuple soud contre son prsident  ::P:  (a marche encore encore mieux que sous Sarkozy ou Hollande).

----------


## r0d

> Un bon exemple de logorrhe comme dirait Marx


Je suppose que tu fais allusion  la critique que Marx a fait  l'encontre des travaux de Proudhon ?
C'est le mauvais ct de Marx a. L'idologue autoritariste, qui tait capable de la pire mauvaise foi lorsque ses propres schmas taient remis en question.
Parce que luvre de Proudhon, mme si on est pas d'accord avec lui, est indniablement brillante et fertile.

Pour le reste de ton message, a me donne envie de crer des fake accounts sur dvp pour pouvoir mettre plein de +1. ^_^
Jusqu'aux citations de Camus, une de mes rfrences principales en ce qui concerne l'anarchisme non-violent, je ne peux que m'incliner.  ::ave::

----------


## r0d

> En Marche, c'est a : une caricature de gens brillants  qui on a appris  ne pas prendre en compte le contexte, et  appliquer btement les mthodes "qui marchent". Et qui croient vraiment que les mthodes qui permettent de lancer une startup dans la pub vido sur internet sont celles qui vont sauver de la faillite les industriels de la robinetterie lourde. Brillants parce-que leurs raisonnements sont d'une grande prcision et d'une rigueur implacable. Imbciles parce-qu'ils parlent dans le vide.


Selon moi, LREM c'est le parti le plus idologis qui n'ait exist depuis l'entre-deux-guerres. Tout le monde pense qu'il s'agit de gens pragmatiques, mais pour moi, c'est tout l'inverse.
Je rappelle que le pragmatisme est une mthode de jugement, qui consiste  juger quelque chose selon les consquences, et uniquement selon les consquences (fi donc de morale, d'thique, de dogmes et autres doctrines). 
Or le modle nolibral dont LREM est le farouche hraut a montr, depuis bien longtemps et par bien des faons, qu'il est mauvais. Il y a certes pire, mais tout montre qu'il est tout de mme trs mauvais.
Suivre ce modle parce que c'est un dogme, le seul que ces gens-l connaissent, en ne se proccupant pas des consquences qu'il engendre, c'est de la plus pure idologie.

Mais je crois, en tout cas j'espre, que nous assistons l  la dernire engeance de cette idologie mortifre. L'alliance entre les divers composantes centristes et librales (libraux du ps, centristes, et libraux de l'ump) tait, je pense, la dernire forme que pouvait prendre cette idologie afin de ne pas mourir. Or de toutes vidences, mme sous cette forme elle ne plat pas aux franais (et j'en suis le premier tonn).
Reste  voir ce qui va occuper l'espace vacant... j'avoue que moi non plus, je ne vois pas grand chose de rjouissant se profiler  l'horizon.

----------


## el_slapper

C'est toujours un privilge d'tre cit par quelqu'un de ta qualit. Mme si je ne suis pas toujours d'accord.




> Selon moi, LREM c'est le parti le plus idologis qui n'ait exist depuis l'entre-deux-guerres. Tout le monde pense qu'il s'agit de gens pragmatiques, mais pour moi, c'est tout l'inverse.
> Je rappelle que le pragmatisme est une mthode de jugement, qui consiste  juger quelque chose selon les consquences, et uniquement selon les consquences (fi donc de morale, d'thique, de dogmes et autres doctrines).


Pas forcment le plus idologis dans l'absolu. Le PCF d'aprs-guerre tait trs fortement idologis aussi, sans doute mme plus. Mais. L ou tu as raison, c'est si on compte uniquement l'idologisation _inconsciente_. Les cocos savaient qu'ils taient aux ordres de Moscou, et l'assumaient pleinement. LREM croit benoitement appliquer des mthodes qui marchent. Et ne se rend pas compte qu'il suit tout simplement une idologisation, un systme qui ne mesure pas ses propres rsultats pour s'amliorer(moi, qualiticien, form  la mtrologie, a me fait vomir).

Ce qui a quand mme 2 failles bantes. La premire que je pointais dans mon intervention prcdente, est qu'ils appliquent la mme solution partout. Alors que les situations du banquier parisien, de l'industriel de la Somme, du qualiticien montpellilrain(moi), ou du berger corse, exigent quand mme un peu plus de finesse et d'analyse.

la seconde, c'est que les mesures prises sont trs fortement orientes vers un certain type de rsultats. A savoir le profit  trois mois. Ce qui n'est pas une mtrique inutile(a permet de savoir si on va dans le mur  court terme), mais trs insuffisante pour avoir une vision globale  long terme(une chaine amricaine de magasins d'lectronique, fort rentable, dcide, sous la pression d'un actionariat qui veut plus de rendement, de rduire ses couts en virant ses 1000 commerciaux les mieux pays(donc les meilleurs). Les 6 premiers mois, a a pay. 5 ans plus tard, clef tait mise sous la porte. Les actionnaires ont tout perdu. Les salaris aussi.).




> Or le modle nolibral dont LREM est le farouche hraut a montr, depuis bien longtemps et par bien des faons, qu'il est mauvais. Il y a certes pire, mais tout montre qu'il est tout de mme trs mauvais.
> Suivre ce modle parce que c'est un dogme, le seul que ces gens-l connaissent, en ne se proccupant pas des consquences qu'il engendre, c'est de la plus pure idologie.


Pas le pire en effet, mais tous ces systmes idologiques(de gauche, de droite, ou d'ailleurs), au final, ont une nocivit qui dpend surtout du degr d'autoritarisme et de certitude avec lequel ils sont appliqus. Le vrai danger que je vois, et que tu m'a fait voir, c'est effectivement qu'ils n'ont mme pas conscience d'tre idologiss  mort. Un communiste Bulgare en 1984 sait qu'il applique une doctrine prcise, et peut mesurer les rsultats, et dcider que les rsultats sont bons, ou pas. Et juger sa propre doctrine  l'aune desdits rsultats. Un nolibral aujourd'hui, mme si sa doctrine de base est un peu moins mchante, ne peux pas. Parcequ'il n'a pas conscience d'tre nolibral. Et il va continuer  faire du dgt, et protger un systme dont il ne sait pas qu'il est prisonnier.




> Mais je crois, en tout cas j'espre, que nous assistons l  la dernire engeance de cette idologie mortifre. L'alliance entre les divers composantes centristes et librales (libraux du ps, centristes, et libraux de l'ump) tait, je pense, la dernire forme que pouvait prendre cette idologie afin de ne pas mourir. Or de toutes vidences, mme sous cette forme elle ne plat pas aux franais (et j'en suis le premier tonn).
> Reste  voir ce qui va occuper l'espace vacant... j'avoue que moi non plus, je ne vois pas grand chose de rjouissant se profiler  l'horizon.


Sur un autre forum, des gens ont compar Macron  un mlange de Kurt von Schleicher et Franz von Papen. Les derniers chanceliers allemands avant Hitler. Des gens qui ont ratiss large, les partis traditionnels tant discrdits. Et qui ont de fait gouvern en fonction des intrts ds industriels.

Comparaison n'est pas raison, et surtout je ne vois pas qui aurait le rle de Hitler(et surtout pas Marine Le Pen, fine politicienne, mais au charisme d'huitre, ni Jean-Luc Mlenchon, tribun mangifique, mais peu susceptible de voir l'arme lui accorder des faveurs si les choses tournent au vinaigre). Mais ce que je veux pointer, c'est que la chute des partis traditionnels modrs est un problme grave. J'aurais  la limite pu voter Hamon si il avait eu la moindre chance, mais a n'tait pas le cas. Et a m'aurait fait aussi mal que Macron. Le parti socialiste n'existe plus, les rpublicains s'extrmisent et veulent imiter Trump(mais manquent de ses ingalables comptences en terle de tl-ralit), Les verts n'ont jamais vraiment exist( mon grand dsarroi, Voynet en 2007 avait un foutu bon programme, mais bon, elle tait moche, alors tout le monde a vot contre elle), et tous les autres ont des relents d'autoritarisme que je ne peux pas supporter(sauf Rama Yade, mais bon, ce n'est pas comme si elle avait la moindre base lectorale.....).

Oui, a craint.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Sur un autre forum, des gens ont compar Macron  un mlange de Kurt von Schleicher et Franz von Papen. Les derniers chanceliers allemands avant Hitler. Des gens qui ont ratiss large, les partis traditionnels tant discrdits. Et qui ont de fait gouvern en fonction des intrts ds industriels.
> 
> Comparaison n'est pas raison, et surtout je ne vois pas qui aurait le rle de Hitler


Vous pouvez largir votre comparaison en prenant l'ensemble Sarkozy + Hollande + Macron, qui sont tous responsable de la situation catastrophique de la France.

Hitler est le rsultat de la situation de l'poque, la finance avait fait n'importe quoi ce qui avait cr une inflation gigantesque,  cause de cette hyperinflation le chmage tait extrmement lev, en plus l'Allemagne devait de l'argent  la France en rapport avec un truc sign pendant l'armistice de la premire guerre mondiale. Hitler avait un plan pour rparer les erreurs de la finance et faire diminuer le chmage, il a donc t lu.

Vous devriez lire "Adolf Hitler ou la vengeance de la planche  billets" de Pierre Jovanovic ^^
C'est  cause des erreurs de la finance qu'Hitler est arriv au pouvoir et c'est pareil pour Mussolini (il a brl symboliquement la dette).

Rcemment tous les mdias mainstreams ont fait des articles pour dire que le prochain gros krach tait peut-tre trs proche, si on laisse la finance faire ce qu'elle veut nous sommes condamn  rpt le mme scnario en boucle (croissance -> crise -> guerre), la prochaine fois qu'on reconstruira notre civilisation aprs la guerre il faudra faire quelque chose contre la finance.

----------


## ddoumeche

> Euh...soyons honntes, le Royaume-Uni est devant la France depuis quoi, la Guerre de Sept Ans au moins? Soit deux sicles et demi  et le RU a perdu plus que la France en influence au 20me sicle.


Ah bon ? pourtant la France a t mise sous Holllande Normal 1er, le candidat des rouges et des bolchviques, les mmes qui ont soutenus Macron. Et rachet au France Symbolique par la chancelire, je me trompe ?
Qui veut mme nous racheter notre sige  l'ONU contre un plat de lentilles.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Les actionnaires ont tout perdu. Les salaris aussi.


Juste sur ce point, le reste ne mrite qu'un  :+1:  (voire plus, mais on peut pas !).

Je dirais que seuls les salaris ont perdu. Les actionnaires, je les compare aux criquets/sauterelles qui s'abattent sur un champs, le rduisent en poussire aprs avoir tout consomm, et puis repartent vers un nouveau champs  dtruire.  ::aie::

----------


## el_slapper

> (.../...)Je dirais que seuls les salaris ont perdu. Les actionnaires, je les compare aux criquets/sauterelles qui s'abattent sur un champs, le rduisent en poussire aprs avoir tout consomm, et puis repartent vers un nouveau champs  dtruire.


Sauf que d'habitude, le dpart se fait le ventre plein. Pas cette fois-ci.

Et comme souvent en Amrique du Nord, les actionnaires sont ultimement des gros fonds de pension. Ceux qui gagnent ou perdent  ce petit jeu sont en fait les retraits amricains(ou canadiens). Les gens qu'ils ont mand pour "mieux grer" leur argent ont fait n'importe quoi, et a a fait jouer du tango  leurs petites retraites. Notre systme par rpartition est mauvais, mais le systme par capitalisation, euh, comment dire..... en fait est exactement pareil. Ce sont les gens qui bossent qui paient pour ceux qui sont  la retraite. Avec juste des mcanismes(et donc des dynamiques) qui changent.

----------


## benjani13

> Ils ont d l'avoir mauvaise quand ils ont constat que la manif des gilets Jaunes reprenait de l'ampleur aprs le discours mprisant de Macron contre les chmeurs lors de ses voeux.


Je reviens sur ce point l, que je n'arrive pas  comprendre. On constate tous les jours des attaques multiples du gouvernement contre les manifestants. Tous les jours on a au moins une dclaration, une phrase dans une matinale, un tweet d'un membre du gouvernent qui met de l'huile sur le feu. Le sommet tant l'intervention du premier ministre sur TF1, qui a uniquement annonc des mesures scuritaires. Il n'a pas dit un seul mot sur d'ventuels rponses politiques  ces manifestations. Pas un mot. 

Cherchent ils la radicalisation du mouvement pour pouvoir le dcrdibiliser? Ou cela vient il de leur idologie, comme vous l'avez dcrit, qui les enferme dans une rpression totale, car il leur serait impensable de changer de trajectoire?

----------


## Ecthelion2

> Cherchent ils la radicalisation du mouvement pour pouvoir le dcrdibiliser? Ou cela vient il de leur idologie, comme vous l'avez dcrit, qui les enferme dans une rpression totale, car il leur serait impensable de changer de trajectoire?


Les deux mon capitaine !

Ils sont persuads d'avoir raison et d'tre plus intelligents que tout le monde, qu'il n'y a que eux qui savent, alors pourquoi remettraient-ils en question leurs dcisions ?

Ils l'ont dit eux-mmes, ils n'ont pas bien expliqus aux franais un peu bte, et ont employs des termes trop "intelligents", sinon, les franais auraient forcment t d'accord avec eux.    ::aie::

----------


## r0d

> Je reviens sur ce point l, que je n'arrive pas  comprendre. On constate tous les jours des attaques multiples du gouvernement contre les manifestants. Tous les jours on a au moins une dclaration, une phrase dans une matinale, un tweet d'un membre du gouvernent qui met de l'huile sur le feu. Le sommet tant l'intervention du premier ministre sur TF1, qui a uniquement annonc des mesures scuritaires. Il n'a pas dit un seul mot sur d'ventuels rponses politiques  ces manifestations. Pas un mot. 
> 
> Cherchent ils la radicalisation du mouvement pour pouvoir le dcrdibiliser? Ou cela vient il de leur idologie, comme vous l'avez dcrit, qui les enferme dans une rpression totale, car il leur serait impensable de changer de trajectoire?


Ce qui est en train de se passer me fait furieusement penser  l'analyse de Noam Chomsky dans son "_Understanding Power_". Il explique que le libralisme conomique* a besoin d'un pouvoir rpressif fort, et cite en exemple, entre autres, la dictature chilienne sous Pinochet, que les Chicago Boys (les Friedman & cie., vanglistes du no-libralisme*) utilisaient comme laboratoire de leurs thories. L'ide c'est,  la louche, qu'au plus on donne de pouvoir aux entreprises, au plus une grande partie des citoyens vont souffrir (pendant qu'une partie plus restreinte va en profiter), et donc, au plus il faut de rpression pour contenir le mcontentement.

Aprs, j'ignore tout de leurs intentions. Je pense qu'ils ne portent que peu de crdit  ce qui est en train de se passer. Je pense juste qu'ils sont persuads que a va vite se tasser, et que donc un peu de rpression acclrera le mouvement. Je dis a mais sincrement, je n'en ai aucune ide, je ne suis plus du tout impliqu en politique depuis plusieurs annes et je ne fais que suivre tout a de loin. Je suis tout de mme all voir les gilets jaunes  quelques occasions pour discuter (en tant que rvolutionnaire, tout ceci m'intresse), mais je reste tout de mme trs loign de tout a en ce moment, car je suis trop pris par mon boulot.


* un point smantique: je distingue le libralisme politique, qui est une philosophie ne des lumires, notamment des anglais, et le nolibralisme, qui est une doctrine conomique, dont je propose la naissance en Hongrie avec Von Mises  la fin du XIXme, et qui a explos au XXme sicle avec les libraux de l'cole de Chicago.

----------


## Ryu2000

> qui les enferme dans une rpression totale, car il leur serait impensable de changer de trajectoire?


En mme temps le point commun entre tous les gilets jaunes c'est la "haine" envers Macron, le slogan N1 c'est "Macron dmission". Forcment que le gouvernement va tout faire pour ne pas couter les gilets jaunes. Cela dit ce serait classe que Macron donne sa lettre de dmission et parte dans 3 mois faire un vrai job ^^. Ce serait trop beau un rage-quit de la prsidence Vous n'tes pas content ?! Puisque c'est ainsi je me casse ! Dmerdez-vous sans moi bande de cons ! De toute faon j'ai toujours dtest l'intgralit du peuple franais, vous n'tes que des gros beaufs ! Hollande a raison de vous appelez les sans-dents !.




> Cherchent ils la radicalisation du mouvement pour pouvoir le dcrdibiliser?


Ce ne sont pas eux qui risque leur vie en allant manifester, une flash-ball mal plac a peut tuer quelqu'un, en plus des types demandent au gouvernement de donner l'ordre aux policiers d'utiliser leurs armes  feu, alors que d'habitude en France on flicite les policiers pour ne pas s'tre dfendu...
Le policier hros de la voiture incendie  Paris dcor par Cazeneuve
Des policiers ont-ils dj ts condamns  de la prison ferme suite  des faits de violence ?

Cela dit quand la porte du ministre de Benjamin Griveau a t dfonc par un engin de chantier, les ministres ont du commencer  avoir un peu peur.
Peut-tre que Macron et ses ministres vont avoir un sort similaire  celui de Louis XVI.  ::mouarf:: 

Le peuple a compris que les lus ne les reprsentaient pas, les dputs, les ministres, les snateurs ne travaillent pas dans lintrt du peuple, donc le peuple  le droit de manifester sont mcontentement. C'est un mouvement rvolutionnaire, les gens sont sorti des partis politique et des syndicats et veulent une dmocratie.

----------


## MiaowZedong

Je n'ai pas le temps de rpondre  divers messages, mais un passage express: permire consquence concrte de la suppression de l'ISF, les riches sont plus libres et choisissent donc de ne plus faire de dons aux associations. Vive la libert de faire ce que l'on fait de son argent  ::aie::

----------


## ABCIWEB

> Je suppose que tu fais allusion  la critique que Marx a fait  l'encontre des travaux de Proudhon ?
> C'est le mauvais ct de Marx a. L'idologue autoritariste, qui tait capable de la pire mauvaise foi lorsque ses propres schmas taient remis en question.
> Parce que luvre de Proudhon, mme si on est pas d'accord avec lui, est indniablement brillante et fertile.
> 
> Pour le reste de ton message, a me donne envie de crer des fake accounts sur dvp pour pouvoir mettre plein de +1. ^_^
> Jusqu'aux citations de Camus, une de mes rfrences principales en ce qui concerne l'anarchisme non-violent, je ne peux que m'incliner.


1/ Non je faisais allusion  une vido de Buffet froid que j'ai commente juste  la suite. Francis Cousin qui parlait de Marx, reprend souvent le terme de logorrhe. Comme je le dis ensuite, je l'utilise au sens premier du terme (flot de parole, bla bla) sans faire rfrence  autre chose. 

Je connais trs peu Marx, uniquement par le biais de lectures indirectes, donc mes allusions sont symboliques. En fait je suis gnraliste, je voyage de mondes en mondes en essayant de relier diffrents concepts sur le principe des penses transversales/latrales. Je m'intresse  tout mais en contre partie je ne suis vraiment spcialiste en rien. Je ne parlerai donc pas de Marx dans le dtail, ce n'est ni dans mes intentions ni dans mes comptences. 

Pourquoi citer Marx ? Parce que c'tait dans la continuit de mes prcdents messages et qu'il est l'un des plus grands symboles de la lutte des classes. Et que nous sommes aujourd'hui dans un pisode aige et peut-tre dterminant de la lutte des classes. 

La lutte des classes qui oppose le travail au capital, qui oppose les salaris aux actionnaires, qui oppose l'intrt public aux intrts privs, qui oppose l'cologie aux intrts des banques et des multinationales, qui dnigre la culture, qui prne le culte de la comptitivit et du rendement au dpend de tout le reste, y compris de nos intrts vitaux. 

Au niveau des symboles on peut dire que Macron fait fort pour exacerber la lutte des classes avec la suppression de l'impt sur la fortune en mme temps que le gel du smic et des minima sociaux (la prime n'est qu'une prime et non accessible  tous les smicards), la stigmatisation des chmeurs, la baisse des allocations logement, et le reste va suivre. 

En fait c'est Macron qui remet Marx  la mode, en nous montrant l'ultra violence du nolibralisme quand il est pouss aveuglement jusqu' l'absurde au mpris du peuple, de la morale, de l'quilibre social, de la chose publique et de l'environnement tout entier  :;): 


2/ Pour le reste, merci, et j'ai souvent plaisir  te lire moi aussi  ::ave:: 

Oui j'ai cit Camus pour donner un peu d'oxygne. Tout comme Hugo ou Mozart ou tant d'autres mmes plus modestes, il y a des hommes qui nous font ressentir la fulgurance et le gnie potentiel des tres humains, et l'on est fier d'appartenir  cette race.

Et puis il y a Macron et ses sbires... Pour les juger, le mieux est encore de faire appel  Camus qui rpondait  la censure :
(de mmoire)

Les hommes se jugent  l'usage qu'ils font de leur pouvoir. Il est remarquable de constater que les hommes infrieurs ont toujours tendance  abuser des parcelles de pouvoir que le hasard ou leurs semblables leur ont confies.

----------


## halaster08

> permire consquence concrte de la suppression de l'ISF, les riches sont plus libres et choisissent donc de ne plus faire de dons aux associations. Vive la libert de faire ce que l'on fait de son argent


Holala ! La surprise, personne ne s'y attendait, c'est incroyable.

J'entend dj les Macroniste :" Mais vous n'avez rien compris les pauvres, c'est beaucoup trop subtil et intelligent pour vous, s'ils ne donnent plus aux associations (qui entretiennent l'assistanat il faut le rappeler) c'est pour mieux faire ruisseler aprs."

----------


## Gunny

> Holala ! La surprise, personne ne s'y attendait, c'est incroyable.
> 
> J'entend dj les Macroniste :" Mais vous n'avez rien compris les pauvres, c'est beaucoup trop subtil et intelligent pour vous, s'ils ne donnent plus aux associations (qui entretiennent l'assistanat il faut le rappeler) c'est pour mieux faire ruisseler aprs."


Les associations ne sont de toute faon qu'une relique socialiste, et ne sont gardes en vie qu'artificiellement. Elles devraient tre converties en start-ups, la slection naturelle fera alors le tri pour ne garder que celles qui sont rentables par elles-mmes.

----------


## Ecthelion2

> Les associations ne sont de toute faon qu'une relique socialiste, et ne sont gardes en vie qu'artificiellement. Elles devraient tre converties en start-ups, la slection naturelle fera alors le tri pour ne garder que celles qui sont rentables par elles-mmes.


On lit tellement de trucs de nos jours que je ne sais plus quoi penser, merci de confirmer que c'tait ironique stp. Je pense que oui, mais c'est juste pour tre sr.  ::aie::

----------


## Gunny

> On lit tellement de trucs de nos jours que je ne sais plus quoi penser, merci de confirmer que c'tait ironique stp. Je pense que oui, mais c'est juste pour tre sr.


C'tait ironique, je te rassure.

----------


## fredoche

> p. 166 in _loge du ver de terre -- notre futur dpend de son avenir_, de Christophe Gatineau, chez Flammarion 
> 
>  lire toutes affaires cessantes.


Salut Jipt

Raconte un peu ce que tu en as tir s'il te plat... Ca nous changera un peu du discours ambiant

J'ai dcouvert ce personnage l'an dernier (2018 dj) alors que comme un con je m'tais lanc dans la confection d'une "_butte de permaculture_". Bon je l'ai faite quand mme  ::?: 

Et en cherchant sur l'auteur que tu cites, je suis retomb sur son blog. Il est assez cash, mais intressant  plus d'un titre, et d'une certaine sagesse drangeante.

----------


## Jipt

> Les macronneries, c'est pas bientt fini ?


Si si, c'est bientt fini, comme le reste.
Tout le reste...
Je l'ai crit l, merci de suivre le lien pour viter de dupliquer le texte, qui est un acte consommateur de ressources.
D'un autre ct, au point o on en est, qu'est-ce que a peut bien faire ?

Tiens, je vous fais profiter de trois petits textes, extraits de mon fichier petites_phrases.odt, qui se remplit au fur et  mesure de mes lectures et ce, depuis des annes et des annes.




> Les hommes ont toujours refus lappui de qui voulait les tirer de leur peine, et couru sur les traces de ceux qui les entranaient au malheur.





> ... le gouvernement nest quun ramassis interchangeable de pantins bouffis et arrogants, et [que] le temps est venu de nous lever tous ensemble pour exercer notre pouvoir.





> Il arriva que le feu prit dans les coulisses dun thtre. Le bouffon vint en avertir le public. On pensa quil faisait de lesprit et on applaudit ; il insista ; on rit de plus belle. Cest ainsi, je pense, que prira le monde : dans la joie gnrale des gens spirituels qui croient  une farce.

----------


## Jipt

> Raconte un peu ce que tu en as tir s'il te plat... Ca nous changera un peu du discours ambiant


Ah, croisement de posts.
Coucou, fredoche (et merci de ton intrt pour le sujet)

J'en ai tir que son criture, sur la forme, est assez marrante (il crit comme il parle, il y a donc pas mal de gros mots et d'insultes qui fusent, a change de Stendhal ou de Zola,  ::mouarf:: )

Quant au fond, c'est la dsesprance totale, plus qu' se tirer une balle pour viter les tourments  venir.

Ton initiative est belle et bonne, hlas, 1000 fois hlas, c'est bien avant,  l'aube de l'humanit, qu'il aurait fallu agir. Le premier qui aurait parl de progrs on le zigouillait (relire _Ravage_ de Barjavel), et le monde ne serait pas devenu comme il est maintenant.

Comme le dit Anne Roumanoff, _les tlphones sont de plus en plus intelligents et les gens de plus en plus cons_.

J'ai tout rcemment visionn une vido o des vignerons ont vir leur tracteur pour revenir au cheval et, miracle !, la terre revit entre les ceps.
Pour un qui agit ainsi, combien d'autres qui enrichissent John Deere ?

----------


## fredoche

> Je reviens sur ce point l, que je n'arrive pas  comprendre. On constate tous les jours des attaques multiples du gouvernement contre les manifestants. Tous les jours on a au moins une dclaration, une phrase dans une matinale, un tweet d'un membre du gouvernent qui met de l'huile sur le feu. Le sommet tant l'intervention du premier ministre sur TF1, qui a uniquement annonc des mesures scuritaires. Il n'a pas dit un seul mot sur d'ventuels rponses politiques  ces manifestations. Pas un mot. 
> 
> Cherchent ils la radicalisation du mouvement pour pouvoir le dcrdibiliser? Ou cela vient il de leur idologie, comme vous l'avez dcrit, qui les enferme dans une rpression totale, car il leur serait impensable de changer de trajectoire?


Je crois qu'ils prennent, probablement  juste titre, les gens pour des cons. Et donc pour ces cons, qui sont probablement majoritaires, gavs de TV depuis leur plus jeune age ou en ayant rv ds leur plus jeune age, la ralit est tlvise, inconscients que leur vie relle est autour d'eux et tellement plus complexe.

Ces gens continuent  se mettre en scne, c'est ce qu'ils ont de mieux  faire, puisque la politique n'est qu'un spectacle.

Qu'est donc devenu ton hibou( ou tait-ce une chouette ?)? Un harfang des neiges ?

----------


## fredoche

> Ah, croisement de posts.
> Coucou, fredoche (et merci de ton intrt pour le sujet)
> 
> J'en ai tir que son criture, sur la forme, est assez marrante (il crit comme il parle, il y a donc pas mal de gros mots et d'insultes qui fusent, a change de Stendhal ou de Zola, )
> 
> Quant au fond, c'est la dsesprance totale, plus qu' se tirer une balle pour viter les tourments  venir.
> 
> Ton initiative est belle et bonne, hlas, 1000 fois hlas, c'est bien avant,  l'aube de l'humanit, qu'il aurait fallu agir. Le premier qui aurait parl de progrs on le zigouillait (relire _Ravage_ de Barjavel), et le monde ne serait pas devenu comme il est maintenant.
> 
> ...


Je te sens dsespr.

Ctait une mauvaise initiative : comme je la faisais, je l'avais dj bien entame, j'ai eu l'ide de me renseigner. Et l est apparu le fait que ce genre de choses est totalement inutile, parce que au fond, en fin de compte, la nature se suffit  elle-mme. Et ces buttes, comme beaucoup d'autres techniques, n'ont que des intrts bien particuliers dans des environnements qui le justifient (pauvres et arides par exemple, rien  voir avec un terrain argilo-limoneux bressan).
Bref a rejoint ton ide de progrs qui n'en est pas. Et je me suis fait suer pour rien,  bouger probablement quelques tonnes de terre et enterrer du bois qui ne fera que fossiliser selon toute vraisemblance.

J'habite une rgion  hautement agricole et viticole, la Bourgogne. Et je comprends tout  fait ta dernire phrase. J'ai fait une grande balade  l'automne autour de la montagne de Chassey-le-camp. Cette montagne a abrit un camp romain, mais aussi bien avant un camp nolithique dont les traces sont tout  fait observables. Du fait le patelin a donn son nom  une culture ou civilisation de cette poque : le chassen - https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chass%C3%A9en

Bref la fin de la balade s'est faite  travers les vignes sur les coteaux cot sud, et j'avais bien 2-3 kg de terre sous chaque pied, tout a parce que l'herbe n'y pousse jamais.
Je connaissais bien cet endroit. Le vieil homme qui me l'a fait connaitre me racontait qu' l'poque de ses 20 ans, les vendanges se faisaient mi-octobre, et l'herbe poussait partout sous les vignes.

Et quand tu apprends le vin, tu apprends que cette liane va puiser ses ressources profondment dans la terre, plusieurs mtres, et c'est tout l'intrt de nos terroirs, des vignes qui se nourrissent de fossiles calcaires, de trilobites. Alors  quoi bon travailler cette surface, tu rends juste la vigne plus sensible  la scheresse et les sols beaucoup beaucoup moins stables. Chaque pluie les appauvrit.

Il n'y a pas de miracle vois-tu ? Ci dessous la fameuse Cte d'or :

et le beaujolais : 


Les 2 vignobles ont la couleur jaune caractristique des dserts. 

Des crus soit-disants d'exception ( les bourgognes grand cru sont les vins les plus chers au monde) qui pourrissent la terre et lenvironnement, pour qu'on se gave de ce qui est ni plus ni moins une drogue dure : l'alcool. 
On fait pas mieux que les afghans avec le pavot, ou les cartels colombiens avec la coca, mais chez nous c'est la "tradition"  ::?: 

Et d'ailleurs ce merdier a t class au patrimoine mondial de l'humanit, Unesco, les climats bourguignons, gavs de chimie depuis un sicle

----------


## Jipt

> Je te sens dsespr.


il y a de quoi l'tre :



> Alors  quoi bon travailler cette surface, tu rends juste la vigne plus sensible  la scheresse et les sols beaucoup beaucoup moins stables. Chaque pluie les appauvrit.


et ce travail fait disparatre les vers de terre, l'agent d'entretien du sous-sol number one...
D'aprs le livre, dans certains coins ils ont disparu  90 %, rsultat il faut labourer de plus en plus fort des terres de plus en plus compactes, avec des tracteurs de plus en plus puissants donc de + en + lourds qui vont bien compacter encore un peu plus, et dead lock  ::aie:: 




> On fait pas mieux que les afghans avec le pavot, ou les cartels colombiens avec la coca, mais chez nous c'est la "tradition"


Chez eux aussi,  ::mouarf:: 




> Et d'ailleurs ce merdier a t *class* au patrimoine mondial de l'humanit, Unesco, les climats bourguignons, gavs de chimie depuis un sicle


Class  grands coups de dessous de table et autres dessous en dentelle pour soudoyer qui de droit qui a un pouvoir dcisionnaire ?
Rien de nouveau sous le soleil...
D'o la dsesprance (sauf que les dentelles c'est mignon,  ::mrgreen:: )

----------


## yolle

> il y a de quoi l'tre :
> 
> et ce travail fait disparatre les vers de terre, l'agent d'entretien du sous-sol number one...
> D'aprs le livre, dans certains coins ils ont disparu  90 %, rsultat il faut labourer de plus en plus fort des terres de plus en plus compactes, avec des tracteurs de plus en plus puissants donc de + en + lourds qui vont bien compacter encore un peu plus, et dead lock


Eternel histoire du serpent qui se mords la queue : moins la terre produit natuerellemnt et plus il faut l'alimenter en produit chimique. Plus on l'alimente en produit chimique et moins elle produira naturellement. Il faut revenir a une agriculture plus seine : polyculture, jachre .... 

Voila l'etat de l'agriculture en Europe : 




Mais bon, Franois de Rugy bosse le dossier, on est sauv  ::lol::

----------


## yolle

> Je reviens sur ce point l, que je n'arrive pas  comprendre. On constate tous les jours des attaques multiples du gouvernement contre les manifestants. Tous les jours on a au moins une dclaration, une phrase dans une matinale, un tweet d'un membre du gouvernent qui met de l'huile sur le feu. Le sommet tant l'intervention du premier ministre sur TF1, qui a uniquement annonc des mesures scuritaires. Il n'a pas dit un seul mot sur d'ventuels rponses politiques  ces manifestations. Pas un mot. 
> 
> Cherchent ils la radicalisation du mouvement pour pouvoir le dcrdibiliser? Ou cela vient il de leur idologie, comme vous l'avez dcrit, qui les enferme dans une rpression totale, car il leur serait impensable de changer de trajectoire?


L Erreur principale que commette pas mal de monde est de considrer que les gouvernants sont des gens intelligents. Ils sont tout simplement btes (eux et leur entourage). On considre que dans un systme de gouvernance pyramidale que la personne qui est au dessus de soi est plus intelligente que soi ... (ce qui est faux). Ils vivent en vase clos et comme ils sont persuads du bien fond de leurs dcisions, ben ca part en vrille. C'est ce qu on appelle la "Noblesse d'tat".

----------


## Jipt

> Voila l'etat de l'agriculture en Europe : 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mais bon, Franois de Rugy bosse le dossier, on est sauv


Merci, grand merci pour cette vido.

En gros, la plupart des gens senss ont bien conscience qu'on va dans le mur et qu'il faudrait arrter tout a immdiatement, mais non, on continue  y aller.

----------


## yolle

> En gros, la plupart des gens senss ont bien conscience qu'on va dans le mur et qu'il faudrait arrter tout a immdiatement, mais non, on continue  y aller.


le comportement des gens face a ce genre de problme (et de bien d'autre d'ailleurs)  aussi une explication, la dissonance cognitive :

----------


## ABCIWEB

> Tous les jours on a au moins une dclaration, une phrase dans une matinale, un tweet d'un membre du gouvernent qui met de l'huile sur le feu.
> 
> Cherchent ils la radicalisation du mouvement pour pouvoir le dcrdibiliser? Ou cela vient il de leur idologie, comme vous l'avez dcrit, qui les enferme dans une rpression totale, car il leur serait impensable de changer de trajectoire?


1/ Dans un premier temps le gouvernement fait la sourde oreille en esprant que le mouvement s'essouffle de lui-mme. 

2/ Ensuite on joue le pourrissement, en esprant (favorisant, provoquant) des dbordements qui seront condamns par l'opinion publique. Mais cela n'a pas fonctionn car les franais on vu des violences des deux cts. La violence de certains manifestants rpondant  la violence policire et  la violence sociale du gouvernement.

3/ A la troisime tape le gouvernement ne peut que ngocier ou renforcer la rpression et l'intimidation contre les manifestants. Nous en sommes l : il est prvu que les manifestants pourront tre fichs, et chaque jour comme tu le dis, le gouvernement redouble de menaces, affirme qu'il ne cdera pas et tente de faire passer les gilets jaunes pour des ennemis de la rpublique. C'est du pourrissement ++


Par ailleurs comme l'a dit *r0d* citant Noam Chomsky, il est bien vident que la violence policire est ncessaire pour mettre en place un systme qui instaure l'injustice sociale comme principe de fonctionnement.

Peu de franais sont assez stupides pour croire  la thorie du ruissellement. De plus l'alibi de la lutte contre l'assistanat a montr ses limites puisque les gilets jaunes se sont remobiliss suite  la stigmatisation des chmeurs par Macron. Mme si ce n'est pas la cause premire de la remobilisation, cela ne l'a pas ralentie alors que Macron pensant convaincre certains neuneus que les chmeurs taient la cause de leurs bas salaires. Grace  internet, et aux ronds points qui sont un autre lieu d'change, les gens, mme dfavoriss, sont devenus plus cultivs et moins faciles  manuvrer.

Le gouvernement contrle beaucoup moins l'information, et n'ayant aucun argument valide et recevable qui lui permette de justifier sa politique, il ne lui reste plus que la violence.

Quant  changer de trajectoire, ce n'est pas dans leur projet. La campagne lectorale de Macron a t finance par des banquiers, des multinationales, c'est expliqu en dtail ici par Juan Branco. Il est donc l pour faire rgner une politique nolibrale. C'est  dire se faire un maximum de tunes coute que coute, d'o la rduction du budget consacr au public (allocations diverses, sant, culture, ducation...) au profit de la diminution des taxes sur les grosses entreprises et les ultra riches. La non indexation des salaires et des minima sociaux sur l'inflation relle contribue galement  l'augmentation des bnfices des entreprises et des actionnaires. Le projet de privatiser les aroports de Paris et la Franaise des Jeux sont deux autres exemples de prdation des biens publics par des multinationales prives.

En fait ils se foutent de crer un environnement viable pour les hommes, pour le pays ou pour la plante, ils se foutent des consquences de leurs dcisions et de leurs actes tant que cela leur rapporte de l'argent. C'est tellement grossier et indcent qu'ils n'ont plus que la violence pour parvenir  leur fin. 

C'est comme l'escroc qui tente dans un premier temps de baratiner ses victimes. Quand cela ne fonctionne plus, il doit tre menaant et sortir ses armes. En faisant rgner la terreur, il compte aussi que ses prochaines victimes - car il y en a beaucoup d'autres  venir - seront plus consentantes  se laisser dpouiller sans broncher.

----------


## el_slapper

> L Erreur principale que commette pas mal de monde est de considrer que les gouvernants sont des gens intelligents. Ils sont tout simplement btes (eux et leur entourage). On considre que dans un systme de gouvernance pyramidale que la personne qui est au dessus de soi est plus intelligente que soi ... (ce qui est faux). Ils vivent en vase clos et comme ils sont persuads du bien fond de leurs dcisions, ben ca part en vrille. C'est ce qu on appelle la "Noblesse d'tat".


Ah, mais ils sont trs intelligents(enfin, pas tous. Mais il y en a. Je ne doute pas que le cabinet de Macron est bourr de gens intelligents). Simplement, appliquer des mthodes intelligentes  un problme pour lequel elles ne sont pas pertinentes, ce n'est pas trs intelligent. Et a arrive tout le temps. Parce-qu'ils sont coups du monde, comme tu le signale si bien. C'est vrai pour le gouvernement et en entreprise. Plus l'organisation est grande, et plus le risque est fort pour les grands chefs de louper l'information important. Il y a mme de la thorie(en anglais)  ce sujet. Mon lien concerne notre activit, mais je crois qu'on peut facilement gnraliser  toutes les grosses structures.

Et le gouvernement est une immense structure.

Si certains points cits dans l'article ne s'appliquent pas forcment partout, il me semble que les points 3 et 4 sont primordiaux et universels : 




> Third, managers (including IT managers) like to look good and usually dont like to give bad news, because their continued promotion depends upon things going well under their management. So even when they have problems to report, they tend to understate the problem, figuring they can somehow shuffle the work among their direct reports so as to get things back on track.
> 
> Fourth, upper management tends to reward good news and punish bad news, regardless of the actual truth content. Honesty in reporting problems or lack of progress is seldom rewarded; usually it is discouraged, subtly or at times quite bluntly. Often, said managers believe that true executive behavior comprises brow-beating and threatening lower managers in order to motivate them to solve whatever problems they might have.


J'ai dit beaucoup de mal de Macron, mais son quipe(d'imbciles brillants) n'est pas aide par la flope de hauts fonctionnaires dont le seul objectif est d'avancer dans la hirarchie, fut-ce au prix du bon fonctionnement de l'tat. Et qui vont trafiquer les informations pour paraitre les meilleurs, pas pour informer correctement le grand chef.

----------


## yolle

> Ah, mais ils sont trs intelligents(enfin, pas tous. Mais il y en a. Je ne doute pas que le cabinet de Macron est bourr de gens intelligents).


Ah ben, j ai pas vraiment compris le message qu'ils ont envoys. Pour le "Grand Dbat sur le quotidien des franais", aprs le dsistement de Juanno et ses 14 000 euros brut, il nomme Yolaine de Courson : "Fille d'Alain de Courson de La Villeneuve (1917-2012), officier, et de Huguette de Hauteclocque (1928-2009). Son grand-pre Jean de Hautecloque, ambassadeur de France, tait le cousin germain du marchal Philippe Leclerc de Hauteclocque. ".

Encore une fois, comme disait Gilles Le Gendre : le gouvernement s'est montr "trop intelligent".

plus srieusement cela frle le ridicule autant d'incomptences, damateurisme ....  ::lol:: 

Si c'est mecs n'ont pas compris qu'ils vivent  l'heure d'internet, des rseaux sociaux ... Qu'en situation de crise, tout ce qu'ils vont faire, dire .... va tre observ, dissqu, analys. On a du soucis a se faire.

----------


## Ecthelion2

> A ben, j ai pas vraiment compris le message qu'ils ont envoys. Pour le "Grand Dbat sur le quotidien des franais", *aprs le dsistement de Juanno et ses 14 000 euros brut*, il nomme Yolaine de Courson : "Fille d'Alain de Courson de La Villeneuve (1917-2012), officier, et de Huguette de Hauteclocque (1928-2009). Son grand-pre Jean de Hautecloque, ambassadeur de France, tait le cousin germain du marchal Philippe Leclerc de Hauteclocque. ".


D'ailleurs  ce propos, Juanno a dit que outre le problme de son salaire, elle quittait le poste car elle n'avait reu aucune confirmation de la prsidence que les rsultats de ce "Grand Dbat National" seraient pris en compte, et que le cas chant, elle ne voulait pas qu'elle et le groupe sens organis la chose soit associe  la gabegie qui s'en suivra.

Toute cette histoire de Grand Dbat, ce n'est encore une fois, comme on s'en doutait, que de la poudre aux yeux pour calmer les ardeurs et gagner du temps, en esprant que le mouvement se dissolve d'ici l.

----------


## zecreator

> Toute cette histoire de Grand Dbat, ce n'est encore une fois, comme on s'en doutait, que de la poudre aux yeux pour calmer les ardeurs et gagner du temps, en esprant que le mouvement se dissolve d'ici l.


>

Qui en doutait ? Dj, que les membres du gouvernement "verrouillent" des sujets du dbat, c'est dj un gros "fail". Il faut organiser un dbat citoyen, avec une validation juridique, qui ne soit pas dans les mains de l'Etat. Comme les cagnottes en ligne ont le vent en poupe, y a qu' organiser un vrai dbat citoyen ? Avec validation notariale et tout a...

----------


## DevTroglodyte

> Qui en doutait ? Dj, que les membres du gouvernement "verrouillent" des sujets du dbat, c'est dj un gros "fail". Il faut organiser un dbat citoyen, avec une validation juridique, qui ne soit pas dans les mains de l'Etat. Comme les cagnottes en ligne ont le vent en poupe, y a qu' organiser un vrai dbat citoyen ? Avec validation notariale et tout a...


En mme temps ils se sont grills ds l'annonce de la mise en place de ces dbats, en refusant d'y dbattre de la suppression de l'ISF... un des principaux point que veulent justement aborder les franais.

Plus dconnect de la ralit, on ne le fait pas, l.

----------


## Jon Shannow

Malgr tout, je pense que ce serait une erreur de ne pas y participer.

----------


## yolle

> Malgr tout, je pense que ce serait une erreur de ne pas y participer.


J'en suis aussi convaincu. a ratisse suffisamment large pour permettre aux gens de s'exprimer.

----------


## zecreator

> J'en suis aussi convaincu. a ratisse suffisamment large pour permettre aux gens de s'exprimer.


C'est de la poudre de perlimpinpin ! C'est juste fait pour calmer le jeu et donner le sentiment au peuple qu'il a un libre arbitre sur sa vie. Si la politique tenait compte des envies du peuple, tout le monde irait voter.

Si la majorit du peuple remet en cause toute la politique d'un gouvernement, c'est qu'il faut en changer. Mais ces enfoirs ne lcheront pas leur poste sans combattre. Ils s'en foutent du pays, ils ne voient que leur gueule. Une fois que l'on a comprit a, on a tout comprit  la politique.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> C'est de la poudre de perlimpinpin ! C'est juste fait pour calmer le jeu et donner le sentiment au peuple qu'il a un libre arbitre sur sa vie. Si la politique tenait compte des envies du peuple, tout le monde irait voter.
> 
> Si la majorit du peuple remet en cause toute la politique d'un gouvernement, c'est qu'il faut en changer. Mais ces enfoirs ne lcheront pas leur poste sans combattre. Ils s'en foutent du pays, ils ne voient que leur gueule. Une fois que l'on a comprit a, on a tout comprit  la politique.


On est bien d'accord. Toutefois, si les gens n'y rpondent pas en masse, le gouvernement aura alors beau jeu de dire que les gilets jaunes, c'taient juste des mecs qui voulaient casser, piller et foutre le bocson. Il est trs important que chacun exprime ces ides. Ensuite, le gouvernement dit qu'il ne remettra pas l'ISF en cause et que a ne fait pas partie du dbat. Certes, mais d'un autre cot, la fiscalit fait partie des thmes du dbat, et rien n'empche de parler de la fiscalit des plus riches. On ne parle pas d'ISF (Impt Sur la Fortune), mais d'IPR (Impt des Plus Riches), a n'a rien  voir, M. Macon !  :;):

----------


## pmithrandir

> C'est de la poudre de perlimpinpin ! C'est juste fait pour calmer le jeu et donner le sentiment au peuple qu'il a un libre arbitre sur sa vie. Si la politique tenait compte des envies du peuple, tout le monde irait voter.
> 
> Si la majorit du peuple remet en cause toute la politique d'un gouvernement, c'est qu'il faut en changer. Mais ces enfoirs ne lcheront pas leur poste sans combattre. Ils s'en foutent du pays, ils ne voient que leur gueule. Une fois que l'on a comprit a, on a tout comprit  la politique.


Moi je viens de proposer une contribution  l'adresse email mise  dispo par ma mairie.

Dj parce que jon a raison, si on ne participe pas, on leur laisse linterprtation du silence, mais galement parce que j'aime l'ide de donner mon avis.

Aprs, quand on voit que dans une classe de population homogne (cadre travaillant dans l'informatique) nous n'arrivons dj pas du tout  nous mettre d'accord, comment veux tu que tout un pays donne la mme solution.
Dj l'analyze de la situation actuelle donnerait des centaines dinterprtations.


Pour info, ma contribution : (qui ne devrait pas surprendre beaucoup de gens ici)




> *Diffrencier organisme de prlvement et organisme payeur :*
> J'ai habit dans de nombreux pays, et la plupart du temps, l'tat collecte l'argent au travers des impts, de manire assez standardise. Il organise par l'intermdiaire d'un autre organisme la distribution d'aides.
> Quand on regarde la complexit de notre systme d'imposition et de la gestion du quotient familial(dont je suis un bnficiaire) cela a de quoi donner le tournis. De plus, ce systme sert avantageusement les plus riches d'entre nous qui conomise tous les mois beaucoup dimpts, quand les plus pauvres se contentent des allocations familiales.
> 
> Je propose donc qu'on mette en place une fiscalit base uniquement sur les revenus du couple, et que les parts des enfants ne soient plus comptabilises. On demanderait alors  la CAF de verser aux familles des allocations bonifies pour contrebalancer ce manque  gagner. Dans un premier temps on pourrait verser exactement les mmes sommes, mais dans un systme rendu beaucoup plus transparent.
> 
> *Dmatrialiser les changes avec l'administration franaise.*
> Il semble anormal que les changes avec les administrations comme la MDPH, la CPAM, la CAF, les services d'urbanismes, etc... ne puissent se faire par une messagerie scurise permettant d'envoyer des documents. Il en rsulte des processus long et couteux de gestion du papier, mais galement des dlais que je trouve inadmissible. A titre d'information j'ai par exemple dpos dans la boite aux lettre de la MDPH un dossier de demande d'allocation le 3 aout, dont on a accus rception le 23 septembre. Comme cette date d'accus de rception est la date officielle de dmarrage des allocations, j'ai perdu un mois d'allocations sans le moindre recours. Ma femme a par ailleurs eu  retourner plusieurs fois pour rencontrer la CPAM qui a perdu des photocopies 2 ou 3 fois.
> 
> ...

----------


## benjani13

Bonne illustration du jour de la gestion des mouvements gilets jaunes et autres, en deux minutes je tombe sur ces deux "actus":

1) On jette un sceau d'huile sur le feu : Macron estime que beaucoup de franais n'ont pas le sens de l'effort (joli formule pour les traiter une nouvelle fois de fainants), ce qui amne les troubles que nous connaissons.
https://www.challenges.fr/politique/...-effort_636019

2) On augmente la rpression : Castaner estime que, les manifestations sont violentes et que dsormais tous manifestants en sont conscient. Donc tout manifestant sera complice en se rendant sur les divers manifestations
https://twitter.com/BastienParisot/s...26232745897984

----------


## Marco46

> 2) On augmente la rpression : Castaner estime que, les manifestations sont violentes et que dsormais tous manifestants en sont conscient. Donc tout manifestant sera complice en se rendant sur les divers manifestations
> https://twitter.com/BastienParisot/s...26232745897984


Pratique, c'est du mme ordre que la maxime popularise par Valls "Comprendre c'est excuser".

----------


## ABCIWEB

> Bonne illustration du jour de la gestion des mouvements gilets jaunes et autres, en deux minutes je tombe sur ces deux "actus":
> 
> 1) On jette un sceau d'huile sur le feu : Macron estime que beaucoup de franais n'ont pas le sens de l'effort (joli formule pour les traiter une nouvelle fois de fainants), ce qui amne les troubles que nous connaissons.
> https://www.challenges.fr/politique/...-effort_636019
> 
> 2) On augmente la rpression : Castaner estime que, les manifestations sont violentes et que dsormais tous manifestants en sont conscient. Donc tout manifestant sera complice en se rendant sur les divers manifestations
> https://twitter.com/BastienParisot/s...26232745897984


Comme quoi je n'exagrais pas dans mes prcdents messages  :;):  

Aprs pour Macron on lui fait peut-tre un procs d'intention car il ne cite personne :



> "Notre jeunesse a besoin qu'on lui enseigne un mtier, des gestes, des savoirs, le sens de l'effort et le sens de cet engagement qui fait qu'on n'a rien dans la vie s'il n'y a pas cet effort", a-t-il dclar.
> 
> "Les troubles que notre socit traverse sont aussi parfois dus, lis au fait que beaucoup trop de nos concitoyens pensent qu'on peut obtenir sans que cet effort soit apport, que parfois on a trop souvent oubli qu' ct des droits de chacun dans la Rpublique (...) il y a des devoirs."


En effet, je reconnais l: les riches hritiers, les banquiers, les spculateurs, les gros actionnaires, l'vasion fiscale... Peut-tre veut-il enfin s'attaquer aux vrais problmes ?  ::lol::

----------


## Marco46

C'est quand mme fou d'tre autiste  ce point l. Ya quelques semaines seulement ils ont t obligs de mettre un hlico  l'Elyse prt  dcoller pour vacuer le Prsident parce que la hirarchie policire leur avait indiqu que quoi qu'il se passe ils ne donneraient pas l'ordre de tirer dans la foule, et aujourd'hui il continue  traiter les gens de cons et de branleurs. C'est juste hallucinant. Quand j'ai vu le premier lien sur les actus Google j'ai pens  un lien du gorafi mais non, c'est bien la ralit ...

----------


## yolle

Le problme, ce n'est pas vraiment macron. Mme s'il dgage, on remplacera un crtin par un autre crtin. ON a pas de contre-pouvoir avec la 5 Rpublique. 

le prsident peut absolument tout faire ... article 49.3. IL n'a besoin de personne pour gouverner. Un petit dictateur a la mode pseudo dmocratique. On en voit bien les limites actuellement.

L'Assemble et le Snat ne sont juste que des chambres d'enregistrement des dcisions du gouvernement. 
Les syndicats, des pompes fric ou les mecs vivent grassement des subventions publiques en attendant la retraites. 
Les partis politiques sont des vastes plaisanteries ou des narques s'amusent a essayer de mettre en place des plans de carrire.

Bref, une noblesse d'tat qui essaient de se transmettre les bon postes de gnration en gnration.

Tout notre systme politique est gangrn. Il faut changer de constitution, donc de rpublique.

Pour le Fun, moi quand j'avais vu ca, je me suis dit "Faut qu'il file le numro de son dealer, Ca doit tre du bon ce qu'il fume,  l on en tiens un Vrai, un Pur ....  ::lol:: "

----------


## Jipt

> Bref, une noblesse d'tat qui essaie de se transmettre les bons postes de gnration en gnration.
> 
> Tout notre systme politique est gangrn. Il faut changer de constitution, donc de rpublique.


Euh, ce n'tait pas pour a que sous la 4e ils ont cr la 5e ? Et avant a, sous la 3e qu'ils ont cr la 4e ? 

Ce n'est ni la constitution qu'il faut changer, ni la rpublique, c'est tout le systme qu'il faut revoir.

Parce que, mine de rien, tant qu'il y aura des gens pour profiter de la place qu'ils occupent, aucune raison pour que les choses changent.

Un exemple ? Mais c'est quoi cette guignolade de mec qui touche son salaire  vie une fois qu'il a t prsident ou ministre ou que sais-je, et mme pas longtemps !
Faut supprimer tous ces trucs.
T'as t ministre et t'es vir parce que t'as merd ? Retourne  l'usine, mon gars.

L'autre jour  la tloche on voit des ministres aller "soutenir" (c'tait le mot) les forces de l'ordre,  coups de serrage de pogne ! Non mais all quoi ! Tu veux les soutenir ? Tu prends un casque et une matraque et tu descends dans la rue  ct d'eux ! Bouffon !

Dit autrement, et l, je pense que tout le monde ici va comprendre :
- on est face  un norme bug du prog, et y personne qui ose ouvrir le zip des sources pour aller voir o est le 'blme. a risque de durer, jusqu' ce que le proc crame pour cause de surchauffe.
- Ah ben nan, y a des scurits maintenant, la babasse va s'teindre (mai 68), on va amliorer le systme de refroidissement (le rfrendum de Charlot, etc.) et on relance.
- Et le bug ?
- Le bug ? Quel bug ? T'entends pas les turbines ?

----------


## yolle

> Euh, ce n'tait pas pour a que sous la 4e ils ont cr la 5e ? Et avant a, sous la 3e qu'ils ont cr la 4e ? 
> 
> Ce n'est ni la constitution qu'il faut changer, ni la rpublique, c'est tout le systme qu'il faut revoir.


- Non c'est avec la 5 que tout se systme c'est surtout dvelopp.
- Pour changer le systme, il faut faut modifier la constitution .... donc changer de rpublique. Passer la 6.

----------


## benjani13

La justice vient douvrir 15 enqutes visant des parlementaires souponns davoir abus de leurs frais de mandat.
https://www.francetvinfo.fr/politiqu...a_3138779.html

L'article est assez long, prvoyez une bassine car vous risquez de vomir deux ou trois fois avant d'arriver au bout.

Des prts rembourse avec les frais de mandats, dpenses personnelles diverses...

L'article s'attarde sur une dput LREM qui avec son IRFM fait ses courses, achte des cadeaux de mariages, des fringues, retire jusqu' 2000 euros en liquide, prt rembours sur l'IRFM, frais de mdecin pay avec l'IRFM (et rembours par la scu sur son compte personnel bien sur, c'est bien trouv). Elle n'est en revanche pas concern par les enqutes en cours, allez comprendre...

----------


## Jipt

> L'article est assez long, prvoyez une bassine car vous risquez de vomir deux ou trois fois avant d'arriver au bout.


Ah c'est malin, je sors de table,  ::mouarf:: 

Bon, rien de nouveau sous le soleil, il faut vraiment un bon coup de balai dans cette ptaudire, et ne pas oublier de bien passer dans les coins.

Merci pour cet article, c'est toujours intressant de savoir  quelle vitesse on roule, et dans quelle direction.

----------


## benjani13

Malheureusement le fait que ce soit rien de nouveau fait que personne ne s'en offusque plus que a, permettant aux parlementaires de continuer.

Autre info. Libration a fait un travail de dcompte des bless graves parmi les manifestants. Ils comptabilisent 82 blesss graves depuis le dbut des manifestations.
https://www.liberation.fr/checknews/...jaunes_1702417

Voila l'essentiel de l'article qui dcrit leur mthode de travail, leurs critres pour qualifier un blesss grave, et leur rsultat:



> La plupart du temps, elles reprennent le recensement tabli par Dsarmons-les, un collectif contre les violences dtat. Nous nous sommes bass sur cette source, sur les pages des groupes de gilets jaunes sur Facebook, ainsi que sur le recensement des violences policires ralis sur twitter par le journaliste indpendant David Dufresne. Au total, CheckNews a analys plus dune centaine de tmoignages et dimages de mutilations et blessures.
> 
> Sur environ 110 cas circulant sur Internet ou mentionns dans la presse, nous avons cart les doublons, et les cas insuffisamment documents (impossibilit didentifier la victime par son nom, absence dimages) pour retenir 82 blesss graves.
> 
> Cette dnomination est bien sr subjective, et rassemble des blessures de nature et de gravit diffrentes : *certaines personnes garderont des infirmits  vie (perte dune main ou dun il) quand dautres sen tireront avec des cicatrices. Nous avons retenu comme blessures les membres arrachs, les organes ayant perdu leur fonction principale, les fractures, les pieds et jambes incrusts de bouts de grenades, les brlures graves, mais aussi toutes plaies ouvertes au niveau de la tte.* Les hmatomes, parfois exceptionnellement vastes, causs par des tirs de lanceur de balles de dfense (LBD) ou des coups de matraques nont pas t comptabiliss.
> 
> Sur les 82 blesss graves (dont 10 femmes) soixante dclarent avoir t touchs par des tirs de lanceur de balles de dfense, dans la grande majorit des cas  la tte, occasionnant dans plus de dix cas la perte dun il.
> 
> Contact par CheckNews, le ministre de lintrieur na pas pu nous fournir un nombre dtaill des blesss par type darme. Il voque une cinquantaine de blesss graves parmi 1700 manifestants blesss depuis le dbut du mouvement.


La suite de l'article recense un par un tous les blesss considrs comme graves.

A voir aussi le fil twitter de David Dufresne, journaliste ayant longtemps travaill sur les questions de maintien de l'ordre. Il fait un travail srieux de recensement de toute forme de violences policires. Il en est  plus de 250 signalements. Il a t interview chez Le Media rcemment, o il explique sa dmarche:

----------


## fredoche

ouep, le mme mec qui a servi de source  cet article : 
https://www.franceinter.fr/justice/g...a-deux-avocats

Aprs on peut conchier la Hongrie ou Poutine, la Turquie, heureusement qu'on se  branle la nouille  se dire qu'on est le pays des droits de l'homme, Libert-Egalit-Fraternit, tous ces concepts sont juste de la fiction dans notre pays.

----------


## benjani13

De nouveaux cas aujourd'hui, la chasse au gilet jaune est ouverte. Un exemple:

Une quinzaine de policiers en civiles pourchasse deux personnes (peut tre plus hors champs de la camra). Les deux personnes s'loignent, un policier tire au flashball, un autre lance une grenade. Un des deux hommes s'effondrent, ne bouge plus. Il a t touch  la tte : https://twitter.com/leGneral2/status...67656025047041
EDIT= Version commenant quelques secondes plus tt o l'on voit quelques personnes supplmentaires fuir: https://twitter.com/davduf/status/1084208046950281218
La suite, l'homme est pris en charge par des passants et des street medics. L'homme a la ttee en sang : https://twitter.com/Steph_Roy_/statu...15402056261632

Donc ces policiers tirent juste pour blesser, visant la tte qui plus est. Tirer (dans le bas du corps) pour immobiliser et arrter l'individu si y a une raison j'ai pas de soucis avec a. Mais tirer dans la tte + grenade et se tirer j'appelle a juste du ball trap. Je crois en plus qu'un policier faisant usage du flashball doit s'assurer de l'tat de la personne vise aprs coup.

----------


## Jipt

> Je crois en plus qu'un policier faisant usage du flashball doit s'assurer de l'tat de la personne vise aprs coup.


Mais tu voudrais pas en plus qu'il appelle le samu si jamais la personne vise touche est salement mal en point, des fois ?
Bon, je dconne, hein, y a rien contre toi malgr ma phrase qui pourrait le laisser supposer, c'est juste que les bras m'en tombent devant tant de (j'ai pas de mots)...
De grand n'importe quoi ?

Je crois qu'il serait temps que les gijaux et les gens de bonne volont et de bon sens se runissent, crivent une autre constitution, dclarent celle en cours lamentable et  jeter, et annoncent au tartuffe qui se prlasse  l'lyse qu'il peut rentrer  la maison, on va s'occuper des problmes.

Et s'il n'est pas content et vient ramener sa fraise dans le poste pour causer, on va lui dire qu'on n'en a rien  carrer de ses blablas, il a jou  pousser le bouchon et l il l'a pouss trop loin, il a perdu.
Aprs tout, on n'a pas besoin de lui pour vivre, hein.

EDIT : comme j'ai l'original, je l'ai scann -- enjoy !



a va sur ses 50 ans, a n'a pas pris une ride, c'est extrait de _L'An 01_ de Gb.

----------


## benjani13

Pas de soucis Jipt j'avais bien compris l'ironie  :;): 

Je comptais pas en rajouter mais on dpasse encore un stade: https://twitter.com/davduf/status/1084502703663972353

Cette fois a tire une premire fois au canon  eau sur deux manifestants. L'un recule, l'autre tombe au sol et ne bouge plus. Des manifestants en retrait viennent tout de suite lui porter secours. Le canon  eau est rallum, 5 grenades de dsencerclements explosent au sein de ce petit attroupement qui essaie uniquement d'emporter l'homme bless. Je rappelle qu'un homme est  terre pendant que les grenades exploses. Si une tait arriv au contact de la personne je n'ose imaginer les dgts.

----------


## Ryu2000

> L'autre jour  la tloche on voit des ministres aller "soutenir" (c'tait le mot) les forces de l'ordre,  coups de serrage de pogne ! Non mais all quoi ! Tu veux les soutenir ? Tu prends un casque et une matraque et tu descends dans la rue  ct d'eux ! Bouffon !


Benalla a fait a il y a quelque temps et il a eu des problmes...
Il faut avoir un permis pour casser des gueules.




> Autre info. Libration a fait un travail de dcompte des bless graves parmi les manifestants. Ils comptabilisent 82 blesss graves depuis le dbut des manifestations.


a vient des ordres qui ont t donn, les policiers doivent viser la tte, tirer sur des personnes au sol, agresser les manifestants pacifiste, ne pas pargner les vieux, attaquer les mdias indpendants, etc.
Tout a pour que a nerve les manifestants, qu'ils se mettent  charger, de cette faon BFM TV aura des images de Gilets Jaunes violent et tous les mdias pourront dcrdibiliser le mouvement.
Peut-tre qu' force les policiers en auront marre d'attaquer le peuple (ils font aussi parti du peuple).
Ce serait plus marrant de tirer des flashballs sur des ministres et des dputs.

----------


## MiaowZedong

C'est rare mais j'ai une pense pour les journaleux: tabasss par la police, tabasss par les manifestants, c'est dur.

----------


## Ryu2000

> tabasss par la police, tabasss par les manifestants, c'est dur.


Les policiers visent les petits mdias, pas les mdias mainstreams, si des journalistes mainstreams ont t touch par la police c'tait accidentel.

Les manifestants ont des raisons d'tre fch aprs les journalistes, puisqu'ils manipulent, ils mentent.
Donc voil il y a des journalistes qui se font insulter (du genre "BFM encul"), c'est  cause de BFM si Macron a t lu, c'est normal d'tre un peu nerv...
Les journalistes neutre n'ont pas de problme.

----------


## benjani13

> C'est rare mais j'ai une pense pour les journaleux: tabasss par la police, tabasss par les manifestants, c'est dur.


Je ne reprendrais pas le terme journaleux, mais oui c'est bien dommage. Ce qui est le plus dommage c'est que les reporter de terrains prennent pour les prsentateurs et ditorialistes bien au chaud  attiser les haines sur leur plateau.

EDIT: Je rajoute que nanmoins la base des journalistes n'a malheureusement pas l'air de vouloir s'extirper de la chape de plomb appose par les directions des diffrents mdias.

----------


## Jipt

> la base des journalistes n'a malheureusement pas l'air de vouloir s'extirper de la chape de plomb appose par les directions des diffrents mdias.


_Si t'es pas content tu peux toujours aller voir ailleurs, y en a 10 derrire la porte qui attendent ta place_, tu l'as jamais entendu, a, au taf ?

----------


## el_slapper

Le truc, et je l'ai lu  plusieurs endroits, c'est que tous les intervenants se trompent de champ de bataille. Les gilets jaunes comme le gouvernement ou les oppositions ne parlent que de pognon. Or le problme est politique. Gopolitique, pour tre prcis.

Exemple de gopolitique intrieure applique correctement par d'autres pays : le Brsil a investi dans la jungle amazonienne pour s'en assurer le contrle(infrastructures, arme). Le Canada a investi dans son grand Nord pour en assurer le contrle(Arme, bases scientifiques). La Chine a investi dans le Tibet et le Xinkiang pour en assurer le contrle(infrastructures, police, services rgaliens). L'Algrie a investi dans le Sahara pour en assurer le contrle(Puits de ptrole, aroports locaux).

La France, elle, a depuis 30 ans dsinvesti massivement ses zones de faible densit. Fermeture des casernes, des hpitaux, des bureaux de poste, des coles, des lignes de chemin de fer, des tribunaux..... Est-ce tonnant qu'au contraire de tous les pays que j'ai cit avant, l'tat Franais aie perdu le contrle de ses zones-l?

Les gilets jaunes sont des furieux qui ne savent pas compter, ne savent pas ce qu'ils veulent, et surtout son incontrlables. Mais ajoutez les violences policires, et leur apparition dans ces conditions, _et sous cette forme dtestable_, est juste une consquence naturelle et invitable d'une politique purement conomique qui a ignor depuis 30 ans l'importance politique d'assurer la prsence de l'tat partout. "L'tat se gre comme une entreprise", a ne marche pas. La preuve. Est rcolt ce qui a t sem.

Quand Sarkozy a ferm en grand nombre les tribunaux et les maternits, je sentais intuitivement que c'tait une connerie, mais je ne parvenais pas  trouver exactement pourquoi. Maintenant, je sais, et je sais l'expliquer : il a simplement abandonn un territoire qui offre une profondeur stratgique(comme tous les territoires dsols que j'ai cits au dessus, voire mme encore plus). Quand on abandonne, ben, on ne contrle plus. Et ce qu'on ne contrle pas peut toujours nous pter  la gueule. C'est ce qui se passe. C'est invitable. Et il n'en sortira rien de bon.

----------


## benjani13

> le Brsil a investi dans la jungle amazonienne


La dforestation de masse et la destructions des cosystmes, sans compter la pollution qui pourri la sant des travailleurs locaux et le sort des divers tribus, je n'appelle pas a de l'investissement.




> La Chine a investi dans le Tibet et le Xinkiang pour en assurer le contrle(infrastructures, police, services rgaliens).


Drle de formulation encore. Si "investir" et instaurer des services rgaliens c'est placer des centaines de milliers (voir plus d'un million) de ougours dans des camps de rducation et/ou les emprisonner...

J'ai l'impression dans ce que tu dis que tout est justifiable pour assurer une cohsion du territoire nationale et une amlioration de l'conomie.





> La France, elle, a depuis 30 ans dsinvesti massivement ses zones de faible densit. Fermeture des casernes, des hpitaux, des bureaux de poste, des coles, des lignes de chemin de fer, des tribunaux..... Est-ce tonnant qu'au contraire de tous les pays que j'ai cit avant, l'tat Franais aie perdu le contrle de ses zones-l?


La dsertion des services publiques dans les zones rurales est dcrie depuis longtemps. Je ne vois pas le rapport avec tes exemples prcdents. La France (mtropolitaine) est un petit pays, il n'y a pas de question de contrles de grandes zones isols (Sarah, Amazonie, province semi indpendante, etc). A la limite on pourrait en discuter concernant les DOM TOM (ou je ne sais plus comment on doit les appeler aujourd'hui a change tous le temps!). En mtropole il n'y a pas de question de contrle des territoire ruraux, mais de qualit de vie et d'accs galitaire aux servies publiques. Mais bon dans ce topic ou dans un autre, certains (je ne saurais plus dire qui) nous ont dit que les ruraux sont de grands privilgis donc bon faudrait savoir  ::D: 




> Les gilets jaunes sont des furieux qui ne savent pas compter, ne savent pas ce qu'ils veulent, et surtout son incontrlables.


Furieux je ne suis pas d'accord (ou tu ne considre que la minorit de zozos). Ne savent pas compter, ne les prend pas pour plus cons qu'ils sont. Ne savent pas ce qu'ils veulent, encore des lments de langages bien diffuses... Quand tu as une colre transverse  tout un pays, qui n'est pas cantonn  un courant politique ou syndicale forcment les revendications sont larges et diffrent, mme si avec un peu d'attention on voit merger des lignes communes. Incontrlables? En un sens peut tre, mais c'est par ce que toute forme prcdente d'opposition organises (partis politiques, syndicats nationaux) ont chous. Mais au del des bandes de zozos qu'on nous diffuse en boucle sur BFM, les manifestants se parlent, changent, rflchissent...




> Quand on abandonne, ben, on ne contrle plus. Et ce qu'on ne contrle pas peut toujours nous pter  la gueule. C'est ce qui se passe. C'est invitable. Et il n'en sortira rien de bon.


J'ai du mal avec ta vision des choses bass uniquement sur le contrle en premier critre. Comme pour le dbut de ton message je comprend que tu justifie un peu tout tant que a assure la main mise de l'tat sur son territoire. Je me trompe surement.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Les gilets jaunes sont des furieux qui ne savent pas compter, ne savent pas ce qu'ils veulent, et surtout son incontrlables.


Ce n'est absolument pas vrai, les gilets jaunes sont quasiment tous pacifiste, *ils veulent plus de dmocratie et pouvoir contrler les lus*, ils ne sont pas contrlable par les syndicats et les partis politiques et a c'est trs bien. C'est n'importe quoi d'essayer de discrditer un mouvement,  cause d'une infime minorit de casseurs... Dans toutes les manifestations il y a des casseurs qui se glissent.

Ils veulent qu'on fasse quelque chose  propos des mdias (la presse papier appartient  9 milliardaires),  propos de la finance (qui est la cause de la crise, c'est pour a que les gares et les postes ont fermes et que toutes les taxes ont augmentes).
Les politiciens et les mdias sont dconnects de la ralit, ils vivent dans leur petite bulle, les gilets jaunes leur rappelle qu'il a un monde rel en dehors de leur bulle.

Macron c'est celui qui ligue tout le monde contre lui, des gens de tout bords ont oubli leur orientation politique pour se battre ensemble. Ya des gens de LFI avec des gens du RN, avec des gens qui ne votent pas et des gens de tous les autres partis et c'est chouette. (il y a des gens qui ont vot Macron au 2 tour qui sont gilets jaunes maintenant, ils ont compris qu'ils s'taient fait manipuler par les mdias).

----------


## fredoche

Oui aux 2 derniers intervenants, et de plus l'tat n'a pas perdu le contrle, il n'y a pas de sdition, contrairement  ce que certains voudraient nous faire croire.

Mais el slapper tu es dj comme beaucoup dans une logique de guerre civile en parlant de perte de contrle.

Et puis les territoires dsols ? C'est quoi un territoire dsol selon toi ? C'est pas ces endroits l qui bougent il me semble, mais beaucoup de villes moyennes ou petites.

Quand je vois les images relayes par Benjani hier, je vois des flics appliquer des techniques de guerilla urbaine, en tirant puis se retirant au coin de l'immeuble, comme s'il allait y avoir des tirs en retour. Et l moi j'ai encore un souci avec a. Ils essayent de reprendre Alger ?

----------


## el_slapper

> La dforestation de masse et la destructions des cosystmes, sans compter la pollution qui pourri la sant des travailleurs locaux et le sort des divers tribus, je n'appelle pas a de l'investissement.





> Drle de formulation encore. Si "investir" et instaurer des services rgaliens c'est placer des centaines de milliers (voir plus d'un million) de ougours dans des camps de rducation et/ou les emprisonner...


Je n'ai pas dit qu'ils le faisaient d'une manire acceptable, j'ai dit qu'ils le faisaient tout court. J'ai aussi cit le Canada, nettement plus civilis.




> J'ai l'impression dans ce que tu dis que tout est justifiable pour assurer une cohsion du territoire nationale et une amlioration de l'conomie.


Je ne parle mme pas de l'amlioration de l'conomie. Ca peut suivre - ou pas, suivant les cas. Je ne crois pas que la richesse chinoise augmente de sitt grce  ses provinces occidentales(Tibet et Xinkiang). Peu importe. En revanche, ton premier point, la "cohsion du territoire national", oui, il est essentiel. C'est bien de cel dont je veux parler. C'est bien l que l'tat  failli. Il avait  sa disposition des dispositif de contrle de la priphrie civiliss, acceptables, et efficaces, et ils les a dmantels. Donc il n'a plus le contrle sur les gens qui habitent l. Des gens pourtant bien plus proche culturellement du "centre" que par exemple les indiens d'Amazonie ne le sont des Paulistas.




> La dsertion des services publiques dans les zones rurales est dcrie depuis longtemps. Je ne vois pas le rapport avec tes exemples prcdents. La France (mtropolitaine) est un petit pays, il n'y a pas de question de contrles de grandes zones isols (Sarah, Amazonie, province semi indpendante, etc). A la limite on pourrait en discuter concernant les DOM TOM (ou je ne sais plus comment on doit les appeler aujourd'hui a change tous le temps!). En mtropole il n'y a pas de question de contrle des territoire ruraux, mais de qualit de vie et d'accs galitaire aux servies publiques. Mais bon dans ce topic ou dans un autre, certains (je ne saurais plus dire qui) nous ont dit que les ruraux sont de grands privilgis donc bon faudrait savoir


Pour les ruraux qui sont des privilgis, on peut reprendre leur argument "on en a pas pour nos impts". D'un point de vue purement comptable, c'est faux. Mais ce que je veux dire, c'est que le problme n'est pas comptable, il est politique, voire symbolique. Quand des investissement directs issus des impts sont perptuellement redirigs toujours dans le mme sens,  un moment, effectivement, on peut avoir l'illusion de ne pas en avoir pour son argent. Et sans tre strictement vrai, ce point est symboliquement trs fort.

La campagne Franaise n'est peut-tre pas aussi sauvage que le Sahara algrien ou que le Grand Nord canadien - pourtant elle a t bien plus mal traite ces 30 dernires annes. Ce que tu appelles "la dsertion des services publiques", moi, j'appelle a un dpart de l'tat. Quand l'tat n'est plus l, il ne contrle plus rien.




> Furieux je ne suis pas d'accord (ou tu ne considre que la minorit de zozos). Ne savent pas compter, ne les prend pas pour plus cons qu'ils sont. Ne savent pas ce qu'ils veulent, encore des lments de langages bien diffuses... Quand tu as une colre transverse  tout un pays, qui n'est pas cantonn  un courant politique ou syndicale forcment les revendications sont larges et diffrent, mme si avec un peu d'attention on voit merger des lignes communes. Incontrlables? En un sens peut tre, mais c'est par ce que toute forme prcdente d'opposition organises (partis politiques, syndicats nationaux) ont chous. Mais au del des bandes de zozos qu'on nous diffuse en boucle sur BFM, les manifestants se parlent, changent, rflchissent...


Enfin, si tu lis leurs revendications, c'est trs contradictoire. Il y a plein de lepenistes dans ce mouvement, mais c'est juste parce-qu'il y a plein de lepenistes en France de nos jours. Et beaucoup d'entre eux vomissent les Le Pen. L'origine mme de leur mouvement leur interdit toute structuration -  moins de se dcouper en tendances. Pour moi, si effectivement le mouvement finit par se structurer(pas vident, mais possible), il aura plusieurs visages. L'abandon par le pouvoir central ne fait pas une politique complte.




> J'ai du mal avec ta vision des choses bass uniquement sur le contrle en premier critre. Comme pour le dbut de ton message je comprend que tu justifie un peu tout tant que a assure la main mise de l'tat sur son territoire. Je me trompe surement.


En fait, je prends le problme dans l'autre sens. Ce que je veux dire, c'est que l'tat n'est pas dans son rle d'tat si il ne s'assure pas le contrle des zones qui lui sont confies. Et qu'on a mis  la poubelle des mthodes douces pour exercer ce contrle. D'autres pays ont des mthodes plus dures, mais pas seulement. La Chine a mis en place des mthodes trs dures(dont je ne ferais pas l'apologie, ici ou ailleurs, rassure toi, un camp de rducation, c'est, par dfinition mme, du crime contre l'humanit), mais qui s'accompagnent aussi de choses plus positives, notamment au niveau des transports et de l'ducation.

Une fois le contrle de l'tat rtabli(et oui, a coute du pognon, mais le dsordre engendr par l'absence de ce contrle coute encore bien plus cher, on le mesure aujourd'hui), on peut travailler  des choses plus dtailles. Non, je ne prconise pas un contrle faon sovitique, je trouve que les services publics sont un moyen pacifique et civilis de l'exercer. Et suffisant vu la population concerne(j'en ai dit beaucoup de mal, je vais continuer, mais ce ne sont pas des criminels).

----------


## el_slapper

> Quand je vois les images relayes par Benjani hier, je vois des flics appliquer des techniques de guerilla urbaine, en tirant puis se retirant au coin de l'immeuble, comme s'il allait y avoir des tirs en retour. Et l moi j'ai encore un souci avec a. Ils essayent de reprendre Alger ?


C'est ma conclusion  ma rponse  Benjani : c'est une mthode qui ne convient pas parce-que la population cible n'est pas la mme(ils bastonnent bien un peu, mais ils ont soigneusement vit de sortir les fusils). rinvestir dans les campagnes suffirait largement. Mais les reprsentants de l'tat n'ont rien compris  la situation. Pire, ils l'enveniment en faisant passer les messages suivants avec leurs violences policires :

(1) oui on a perdu le contrle de la situation(c'est presque vrai, mais c'est un aveu de faiblesse terrible qui complique toute action, quelle qu'elle soit)
(2) les gilets jaunes sont des amateurs(souvent vrai aussi, ils n'arrivent pas  la cheville de la CGT en termes d'organisation, j'ai vu les deux  l'uvre ici  Montpellier, il n'y a pas photo, mais quand on veut ngocier, on ne commence pas par balancer ce genre d'apprciation - sauf  tre en position de force, et ils ne le sont pas)
(3) on a des couilles, on ne se laissera pas faire(faux, et je n'ai pas besoin de dtailler)

Le besoin, il est en calinothrapie. On rouvre 3 lignes de train, quelques maternits, quelques coles, on le fait en grande pompe, et on affirme sa prsence en tant qu'tat bienveillant...et tout puissant. Les deux composantes sont ncessaires. Un tat tout puissant n'a pas besoin d'avoir recours  la violence policire. Un tat tout-puissant n'a pas peur d'ouvrir une maternit  perte pour que la femme enceinte  Barcelonette n'aie pas  prendre l'htel prs de l'hpital un mois avant la date prvue de l'accouchement, parce-qu'elle sait qu'elle ne pourra pas faire le chemin depuis chez elle dans un dlai acceptable au vu de sa situation.

----------


## Ryu2000

> On rouvre 3 lignes de train, quelques maternits, quelques coles, on le fait en grande pompe, et on affirme sa prsence en tant qu'tat bienveillant...et tout puissant.


L'tat n'a pas le budget, si il essaie de faire a Macron va se faire taper sur les doigts pas l'UE.
===
Pourquoi les mdias essaient de faire passer pour un point important ?
Fixer des quotas d'immigration au Parlement : Macron ouvre la voie  une proposition de Fillon



> Ce thme, mineur dans les cahiers de dolance ouverts aux Franais depuis des semaines, est voqu dans la lettre entre ceux de la citoyennet et de la lacit. Il est ainsi pos : "Que proposez-vous pour amliorer l'intgration dans notre Nation ? En matire d'immigration, une fois nos obligations d'asile remplies, souhaitez-vous que nous puissions nous fixer des objectifs annuels dfinis par le Parlement ? Que proposez-vous afin de rpondre  ce dfi qui va durer ?"


De toute faon on est dj oblig d'en accueillir un certains nombre...

----------


## fredoche

Ne t'inquite pas, il a le budget qu'il veut vu que c'est lui qui le fixe. Les arbitrages ont t faits, on les connait, ISF, Flat tax, exit tax, CICE, ... et ainsi de suite.

La mort des hpitaux publics est aussi un choix fait et renouvel depuis des annes, au prix de la vie des gens, faudrait pas l'oublier. Merci el_slapper de souligner ce point mme si je ne suis pas forcment d'accord avec toi sur le reste.

----------


## pmithrandir

Je pense que tu souligne justement que finalement, la demande des gilets jaune n'est pas de payer trop dimpts... mais de ne pas en avoir pour leur argent.

Donc il est peut tre ncessaire de repenser les services de proximit pour que cette impression change.

Aprs, c'est un peu difficile pour un tat de partir dans cette direction aprs des manifestations violentes d'une minorit. Si on regarde les chifres, Macron a rpondu a la majorit avec ses annonces pourries en dcembre. Depuis il n y a que quelques glandus qui font chi 90% des gens. 

C'est ca je pense l'image que veut faire passer le pouvoir... vous etes une poussire, et tnat que vous ne serezpas 800 000 vous ne vaudrez pas plus que les syndicats qu'on ignore depuis 50 ans.

Maintenant, on a deux solutions : 
 - mettre des milliers de personnes dans la rue
 - Rpondre a ce dbat national... comme on pourra.

Je vois dailleurs que je suis le seul a avoir voqu cette dernire possibilit, et que finalement mme ne notre sein je doute que les protagonistes de cette discussions aient l'envie de s'investir assez pour proposer des choses.

----------


## Ecthelion2

> L'tat n'a pas le budget, si il essaie de faire a Macron va se faire taper sur les doigts pas l'UE.
> ===
> Pourquoi les mdias essaient de faire passer pour un point important ?
> Fixer des quotas d'immigration au Parlement : Macron ouvre la voie  une proposition de Fillon
> 
> De toute faon on est dj oblig d'en accueillir un certains nombre...


C'est surtout que tout le monde s'en tape de a...

Depuis le dbut du mouvement des gilets jaunes, t'as vu beaucoup d'articles  propos de l'immigration ou de la religion ? Nan bizarrement, cela ne proccupait plus personne. Et cela ne faisait pas parti du cahier de dolance des GJ.

C'est juste une fois de plus, remettre ces sujets sur le tapis histoire de dtourner l'attention.


C'est comme tout leur blabla sur le fait que si Macron dmissionne, on va se taper Marine, bah que les mdias arrtent de lui lcher le cul et de dire qu'elle est plus respectable que Mlenchon, et de parler d'elle H24. Sinon oui,  force d'en dire du bien, les gens vont voter pour, et aprs ces mmes mdias vont revenir la bouche en fleur nous demander de faire barrage...

Ce n'est mme plus prendre les gens pour des cons  ce niveau l (mme si certains se jettent dedans  pieds joints quand mme)...

----------


## Ecthelion2

> Je vois dailleurs que je suis le seul a avoir voqu cette dernire possibilit, et que finalement mme ne notre sein je doute que les protagonistes de cette discussions aient l'envie de s'investir assez pour proposer des choses.


Bah vu que dans ce "dbat", il a t clairement dit qu'il n'y aurait aucune remise en cause de ce qui a dj t fait (donc de ce qui a mis les gens dans la rue), et qu'en plus, en aucun cas le gouvernement n'a assur que les rsultats de ce dbat serait pris en compte (cf Jouanno), on peut comprendre que les gens, que cela soit sur ce forum ou ailleurs, ne soient que moyennement motivs, enfin perso, je ne trouve pas cela tonnant.

Alors oui, il faut y participer, mais il faut surtout ne pas y attacher trop d'espoir...

----------


## el_slapper

> Bah vu que dans ce "dbat", il a t clairement dit qu'il n'y aurait aucune remise en cause de ce qui a dj t fait (donc de ce qui a mis les gens dans la rue), et qu'en plus, en aucun cas le gouvernement n'a assur que les rsultats de ce dbat serait pris en compte (cf Jouanno), on peut comprendre que les gens, que cela soit sur ce forum ou ailleurs, ne soient que moyennement motivs, enfin perso, je ne trouve pas cela tonnant.
> 
> Alors oui, il faut y participer, mais il faut surtout ne pas y attacher trop d'espoir...


voil.

En fait, le seul moyen d'agir rellement, a serait de s'engager en politique, dans un parti quelconque(mais la dernire fois que j'avais regard le parti pirate Franais, euh, comment dire.....). Donc d'avoir le temps. Le temps, ce ne sont pas les actifs, qui l'ont. D'ailleurs, si on regarde le rsultat de pas mal d'elections(notamment le Brexit et l'election de Trump), les inactifs ont un impact disproportionn sur la ligne des partis et sur le reste des gens, parce-que eux ont le temps de militer et d'influencer.

Je dis a, a me fait chier, et je n'ai pas la solution. Je suis sous l'eau entre mon boulot et mon gamin  besoins spciaux(et l'hpital Franais l'a bien trait mdicalement, mme si ce n'est plus ce que c'tait, a reste quand mme trs bon.....quand on habite au bon endroit.....), et je n'ai certainement pas le temps matriel d'aller militer  droite ou  gauche. J'avais un jour caress l'ide de passer du temps avec Amnesty International, mais j'ai laiss tomber : trop chronophage. La plupart d'entre nous en sommes l, d'ailleurs, avec nos responsabilits professionnelles, et, pour beaucoup, familiales. Donc nous sommes hors-circuit.

----------


## pmithrandir

> Bah vu que dans ce "dbat", il a t clairement dit qu'il n'y aurait aucune remise en cause de ce qui a dj t fait (donc de ce qui a mis les gens dans la rue), et qu'en plus, en aucun cas le gouvernement n'a assur que les rsultats de ce dbat serait pris en compte (cf Jouanno), on peut comprendre que les gens, que cela soit sur ce forum ou ailleurs, ne soient que moyennement motivs, enfin perso, je ne trouve pas cela tonnant.
> 
> Alors oui, il faut y participer, mais il faut surtout ne pas y attacher trop d'espoir...


Enfin, ca me parait normal cette prudence.

on parle des mmes qui ont mis les fatal picard a l'eurovision ou vot massivement pour que moncul soit la nouvelle ville du monopoly...

Un peu de prudence me parait comprhensible.

----------


## fredoche

Mais surtout tu vas avoir des propositions qui risqueraient d'tre pleines de bon sens et intelligentes pmithrandir, comme j'ai pu le lire il y a quelques jours, et ce n'est pas ce que l'on attend de toi, citoyen lambda, ventuel gilet jaune goutant  la vie relle tous les jours.

----------


## MiaowZedong

> Le problme, ce n'est pas vraiment macron. Mme s'il dgage, on remplacera un crtin par un autre crtin. ON a pas de contre-pouvoir avec la 5 Rpublique. 
> 
> le prsident peut absolument tout faire ... article 49.3. IL n'a besoin de personne pour gouverner. Un petit dictateur a la mode pseudo dmocratique. On en voit bien les limites actuellement.
> 
> L'Assemble et le Snat ne sont juste que des chambres d'enregistrement des dcisions du gouvernement. 
> Les syndicats, des pompes fric ou les mecs vivent grassement des subventions publiques en attendant la retraites. 
> Les partis politiques sont des vastes plaisanteries ou des narques s'amusent a essayer de mettre en place des plans de carrire.
> 
> Bref, une noblesse d'tat qui essaient de se transmettre les bon postes de gnration en gnration.
> ...


C'est navrant ces discours ignorants sur la politique, de gens qui n'y comprennent rien et ne veulent rien en comprendre. Pourtant il suffit de regarder le CV d'Emmanuel Macron pour se rendre compte  quel point c'est faux. Les gens qui veulent se gaver, avoir de l'argent et se la couler douce, il font peut-tre des passages par l'ENA et/ou la politique mais le but c'est d'tre dans le priv, c'est dans le priv que l'argent coule  flots, que tu as le temps d'en profiter (l'expression "avoir un emploi du temps de ministre", tu connais?), et tu es bien moins surveill que dans le public, c'est a la belle vie.

C'est ce que Macron a fait dans un premier temps, il est sorti de l'ENA assez bien plac pour choisir son poste (5me), il a pris les Finances parce que c'est le mieux pour pouvoir basculer dans la finance, il se lie avec des grand patrons et aprs quelques annes il est banquier d'affaires. Comme il n'a pas fait les dix ans de services qu'un narque  doit  l'tat, il doit rembourser 54 000 pour son ducation...et il s'en fout parce qu'il a gagn autout d'un million par an dans la banque. 54K, c'est de la menue monaie pour un dirigeant de banque comme lui. Et quand il est rentr en politique depuis le priv, il est all directement au sommet: secrtaire de l'lyse, ministre, prsident.  Il est millionaire, il vit des revenus de son patrimoine, il fait de la politique en dilettante, par conviction, il s'est dj gav, faire de la politique ne lui profite pas personellement, il veut juste porter son idologie d'ultra-libral, ultra-individualiste.

Quand je vois que les GJ veulent baisser les rmunrations des lus et des hauts fonctionnaires, je ris jaune. Pourquoi? Parce qu'actuellement, ces gens sont amens  cotoyer des dirigeants du priv qui gagnent dix, cent, mille fois plus d'argent qu'eux. Ce que tu appelles la "noblesse d'tat" travaille beaucoup plus pour beaucoup moins que ses interlocuteurs du monde des affaires. Et c'est grave parce que cela cr une norme tentation de corruption, et amne les meilleurs et les plus ambitieux  quitter l'tat, "pantoufler" dans le jargon, parce que l'herbe est vraiment plus verte dans le priv. Si on les mettait au niveau de rmunration de la "petite classe moyenne" comme se dfinissent les GJ, il n'y aurait plus aucun qui resisterait et garderait les mains propres...

Alors oui, le niveau de vie d'un Darmanin qui ne s'imagine pas payer moins de 200 le restaurant fait envie, mais il ne faut pas oublier que dans son milieu social il est en fait un pauvre relatif, parce que la politique ne paie pas compare aux autres occupations de l'lite. Et que beaucoup de corruption vient justement de l, l'envie qu'ont ces politiciens, ces fonctionnaires, de rouler sur l'or comme le font les patrons du priv qu'ils cotoient  longueur de journe.

Le vrai problme, c'est le grand capital, l'lite des affaires. Mais comme personne n'coute les communistes en mon genre, le petit peuple va continuer de gueuler sur politiciens et fonctionnaires, qui servent finalement de fusibles, pendant que les patrons continuent  se gaver.

----------


## MABROUKI

bonjour

Debat  de l'ogre  avec  ses  victimes ,c..d   du Mvt En Marche,parti qui a la majorit avec le mvt heteroclite "Gilets Jaune Canari"...
Ou comment un parti majoritaire  au pouvoir tente lutter contre un retournement d'une partie de son lectorat...

Or un tel dbat portant sur 2 sujets sensibles  :fiscalit et pouvoir d'achat qui sont  les 2 faces d'une meme piece de monnaie ,ne peut tre tranch que par des reformes institutionnelles ..
Qui vote les impts et comment ? 
On peut voir avec le  "shutdown" US  la sensibilit du sujet, et comment les institutions amricaines ont jugul magistralement  les menes de lexcutif et de son chef sur ce sujet ...
Ce qui  est particulirement remarquable  dans leurs institutions c'est que un impt non vot bloque toute l'administration fdrale et met en cong tous les fonctionnaires fdraux lesquels dpendent du chef de lexcutif...
La  reforme institutionnelle  c'est de mettre un verrou lgislatif  au parlement ,par exemple le vote de nouveaux impts ou leur augmentation  devrait requrir  au moins 75 pour cent des voix  du parlement  pour passer...
Quant au pouvoir  d'achat en gnral  ,il devrait faire l'objet  dtat gnraux rguliers(  bis ou triennaux) avec obligation pour le patronat,syndicats et  gvt d'y souscrire...

----------


## benjani13

> Quand je vois que les GJ veulent baisser les rmunrations des lus et des hauts fonctionnaires, je ris jaune. Pourquoi? Parce qu'actuellement, ces gens sont amens  cotoyer des dirigeants du priv qui gagnent dix, cent, mille fois plus d'argent qu'eux. Ce que tu appelles la "noblesse d'tat" travaille beaucoup plus pour beaucoup moins que ses interlocuteurs du monde des affaires. Et c'est grave parce que cela cr une norme tentation de corruption, et amne les meilleurs et les plus ambitieux  quitter l'tat, "pantoufler" dans le jargon, parce que l'herbe est vraiment plus verte dans le priv. Si on les mettait au niveau de rmunration de la "petite classe moyenne" comme se dfinissent les GJ, il n'y aurait plus aucun qui resisterait et garderait les mains propres...
> 
> Alors oui, le niveau de vie d'un Darmanin qui ne s'imagine pas payer moins de 200 le restaurant fait envie, mais il ne faut pas oublier que dans son milieu social il est en fait un pauvre relatif, parce que la politique ne paie pas compare aux autres occupations de l'lite. Et que beaucoup de corruption vient justement de l, l'envie qu'ont ces politiciens, ces fonctionnaires, de rouler sur l'or comme le font les patrons du priv qu'ils cotoient  longueur de journe.
> 
> Le vrai problme, c'est le grand capital, l'lite des affaires. Mais comme personne n'coute les communistes en mon genre, le petit peuple va continuer de gueuler sur politiciens et fonctionnaires, qui servent finalement de fusibles, pendant que les patrons continuent  se gaver.


Oui mais la rponse doit tre politique,  moins d'aller guillotiner direct les grand patrons. Et tant qu'on aura comme reprsentants de pauvres bourgeois pays 15000 euros/mois qui vivront dans les dorures de la rpubliques et qui ne comprendront donc jamais ce qu'est la vie d'un smicard rien ne changera. Et si la politique paie, par le pantouflage justement. Un petit tour dans un ministre, on repart dans le priv le carnet d'adresse plein et on le marchande bien.

L'argument du "il faut bien les payer pour ne pas qu'il soit tenter par la corruption" ne tient pas, ces gens l sont avides d'argent, ils en mangeraient si c'tait possible. Aujourd'hui il sont trs bien pays cela ne les empche pas de cder aux lobbyies et de taper dans la caisse. On a des dputs qui vivent sans dpenser un euros de leur poche! C'est quoi le salaire ncessaire pour ne pas tre corruptible?

Et non les gens ne sont pas du tout aveugle. Les grosses boites qui licencie sans raisons, l'vasion fiscale, le CICE, etc, ils en parlent.

----------


## MiaowZedong

> Oui mais la rponse doit tre politique,  moins d'aller guillotiner direct les grand patrons. Et tant qu'on aura comme reprsentants de pauvres bourgeois pays 15000 euros/mois qui vivront dans les dorures de la rpubliques et qui ne comprendront donc jamais ce qu'est la vie d'un smicard rien ne changera. Et si la politique paie, par le pantouflage justement. Un petit tour dans un ministre, on repart dans le priv le carnet d'adresse plein et on le marchande bien.
> 
> L'argument du "il faut bien les payer pour ne pas qu'il soit tenter par la corruption" ne tient pas, ces gens l sont avides d'argent, ils en mangeraient si c'tait possible. Aujourd'hui il sont trs bien pays cela ne les empche pas de cder aux lobbyies et de taper dans la caisse. On a des dputs qui vivent sans dpenser un euros de leur poche! C'est quoi le salaire ncessaire pour ne pas tre corruptible?


Dj, pourquoi on ne pourrait pas guillotiner les grands patrons? Guillotiner la famille royale, je pense que a n'a pas trop mal march.

Ensuite non, s'ils taient vraiment avides d'argent comme je l'ai expliqu ils seraient dans le priv. La plupart des politiciens en France viennent soit des grands corps d'tat soit sont des avocats (et avec des spcialisations lucratives, il y a beaucoup plus de droit des affaires que de pnalistes au parlement). Ces deux catgories peuvent se gaver bien plus en travaillant dans le priv qu'en politique, en politique ils ont un manque  gagner. C'est vrai qu'il y en a une minorit qui n'ont pas de portes ouvertes vers un avenir dor avant de faire la politique, mais mme ceux-l, si leur but tait de se gaver d'argent, ils feraient 1-2 mandats pour se faire des connections puis ils iraient l o est l'argent, c'est--dire le monde des affaires. 

Toi, un salaire de 15 000/mois a t'impressionne, et c'est normal, mais si tu compares  ce que se fait un directeur de banque c'est une misre. Encore une fois, regarde Macron: moins de deux ans de banque et il tait dj millionaire, et dis-toi bien que ses millions de banquier taient moins taxs que des salaires. Et s'il n'avait pas quitt la banque en 2012 il aurait gagn de plus en plus, aujourd'hui s'il tait encore banquier il gagnerait beaucoup plus qu'un million par an.

La rponse doit tre politico-conomique car tant que quelqu'un gagne des millions, tu ne pourras pas l'empcher d'avoir plus d'influence qu'un ouvrier. Que ce soit par la corruption, en payant des gens pour faire pression (ce fameux temps d'activisme politique que, comme le dit *el_slapper*, le travailleur n'a pas), en investissant dans les mdias, etc.

Et pour te rpondre directement, pour ne pas tre corruptible du tout ce n'est pas possible, mais pour minimiser la corruption  son "minimum humain" on ne pourrait jamais se permettre de payer tant chaque lu et chaque fonctionnaire en position de profiter. Il faut prendre le problme par l'autre bout et rduire les revenus des lites qu'ils cotoient.

----------


## fredoche

J'allais crire une connerie, mais je me ravise. 
Pour contre-influencer la corruption il serait dj important de redonner de vrais moyens au pouvoir judiciaire, et puis rendre inligible et inaccessible au fonctionnariat public tout lu ayant t condamn dans des affaires de malversations financires.

Rien que l dj tu vires une bonne partie des politiques de leurs postes

----------


## MiaowZedong

> Pour contre-influencer la corruption il serait dj important de redonner de vrais moyens au pouvoir judiciaire, et puis rendre inligible et inaccessible au fonctionnariat public tout lu ayant t condamn dans des affaires de malversations financires.
> 
> Rien que l dj tu vires une bonne partie des politiques de leurs postes


Je suis absolument favorable  ce genre de loi. Je pense que plus les gens ont de responsabilits, plus ils doivent tre punis s'ils en abusent.

Mais il ne faut pas se faire d'illusions, on ne peut pas rgler les problmes uniquement par le rpressif. Il faut de la carotte en plus du bton.

----------


## ABCIWEB

> ...C'est juste une fois de plus, remettre ces sujets sur le tapis histoire de dtourner l'attention.
> 
> C'est comme tout leur blabla sur le fait que si Macron dmissionne, on va se taper Marine, bah que les mdias arrtent de lui lcher le cul et de dire qu'elle est plus respectable que Mlenchon, et de parler d'elle H24. Sinon oui,  force d'en dire du bien, les gens vont voter pour, et aprs ces mmes mdias vont revenir la bouche en fleur nous demander de faire barrage...


Oui le pouvoir fait tout pour faire monter le RN aux dpends de FI. Ils ont toutes les raisons pour cela :

- Tu as soulign la premire qui est la tradition de faire barrage au FN au second tour. 
- La seconde est tout aussi importante, c'est qu'en cas de rupture de la tradition, l'oligarchie, les banques et les multinationales savent trs bien s'accorder avec l'extrme droite.

Cf Trump par exemple, et il me semble par ailleurs que le RN n'est pas favorable  la revalorisation du SMIC.

La gauche les gne potentiellement plus. Mme si les politiques nolibrales ont gagn du terrain sous Mitterrand et Jospin, les salaris y ont gagn quelque chose, la cinquime semaine de congs pays pour Mitterrand et les 35H pour Jospin. On peut critiquer les 35H parce qu'elles n'ont pas profit galement  tout le monde, mais elles ont profit  beaucoup de monde.

Ces exemples sont un trs mauvais symbole puisqu'ils ont montr que les salaris peuvent amliorer leurs conditions de travail avec une dcision politique : un gros caillou dans la chaussure du nolibralisme qui prne que les salaris et plus gnralement le peuple doit se plier uniquement et indfiniment aux besoins toujours croissants de comptitivit et de bnfices des entreprises. 

Cela n'est pas pour rien que les nolibraux ressassent encore le sujet des 35H: l'amlioration des conditions de travail, et plus gnralement le bien tre du peuple ne doit pas pouvoir tre envisag par des dcisions politiques, c'est LE fondement mme du nolibralisme de vouloir dtruire le pouvoir des tats et donc celui des peuples.

D'o le slogan de Sarko repris par Hollande/Macron : travailler plus pour gagner plus. Il faut  retirer et dcourager toute ide possible de progrs social, tout ne doit passer que par le travail et uniquement par le travail.  Sauf que les journes ont un nombre d'heures limites, que le travail n'est pas toujours disponible et qu'il faut bien trouver le temps de vivre. Mais peu importe ces contradictions/incompatibilits car elles contribuent de par leur incohrence mme,  favoriser le renoncement ou sinon la folie suivant le principe des doubles liens pathognes qui rendent fous car il n'y a pas de solution viable  long terme (on ne pourra pas toujours travailler plus pour faire face  l'augmentation constante et infinie des charges fixes).

La France Insoumise est potentiellement beaucoup plus gnante pour perturber la course  l'esclavage moderne. Par exemple il n'y a pas chez RN d'quivalent  Franois Ruffin, journaliste de formation, qui donne toujours des arguments documents qui font mal au nolibralisme. Alors que les arguments RN sont vagues et reprennent le plus souvent des arguments populaires sans les approfondir.

D'ailleurs Ruffin va sortir un film sur les gilets jaunes : "J'veux du soleil".
*Regardez* la vido de LCI qui traite cette information et la journaliste qui pose la question: "Est-ce que cela ne va pas l'empcher de faire son TRAVAIL de dput". Elle insiste lourdement sur le mot travail.  Ensuite on nous montre un graphique de la prsence de Ruffin  l'assemble nationale. 
Aprs tre pass rapidement sur le fait qu'il est l'un des plus assidus en moyenne sur l'anne, et de loin par rapport  certains autres dputs dont on taira les noms..., on se focalise ensuite sur son absence du mois de dcembre quand il faisait le tour de France des ronds points.
Ces journalistes vreux ont oubli de prciser que durant cette mme priode, Macron demandait galement aux dputs LREM d'aller dans leur campagne pour teindre l'incendie. Les dputs n'ont-ils pas le mme droit de se rendre sur le terrain suivant qu'ils sont LREM ou FI, et n'est-ce pas leur mtier de reprsenter le peuple?

Donc oui, la France Insoumise est bien entendu la cible numro 1 du gouvernement et des mdias mainstream. Au pire, l'oligarchie s'entendra trs bien avec l'extrme droite et puis ce sont des adversaires plus faciles  combattre, on se souvient de la pitre prestation de Marine lors du dernier dbat prsidentiel.



Le dtournement d'information ci-dessus est un exemple parmi tant d'autres qui expliquent la haine du peuple envers ces mdias propagandistes. C'est  se demander si la direction de l'information de ces torchons ne fait pas exprs d'attiser la provocation, pour ensuite envoyer des petits soldats au sacrifice (cadreurs et journalistes de terrain), se faire lyncher dans les manifestations et montrer ainsi toute la sauvagerie des manifestants. 

Cela expliquerait aussi le traitement mdiatique de la dernire manifestation : faute de pouvoir trouver des violences sur les policiers, on a parl en boucle de violences sur certains journalistes. Par contre les violences policires ont t passes globalement sous silence, y compris celle voque par *benjani13* prcdemment. La suite ici sur libration. Selon sa femme, il a t opr d'une hmmoragie crbrale et plac en coma artificiel. 

Au 09/01 Liberation recensait 82 blesss graves chez les manifestants, dont une douzaine qui auraient perdu un oeil. Une semaine plus tard  l'acte 9,  nous en sommes  93  (fin de l'article). 
Alors que tout le monde a t d'accord pour dire que la dernire manifestation tait beaucoup plus calme et discipline, cela n'a pas empch la police de faire autant de dgts humains en gardant sa bonne moyenne d'environ 10 blesss graves par manifestation. Aller comprendre, civiliss ou moins, les gilets jaunes s'en prennent toujours autant plein la gueule quoi qu'ils fassent et on les accuse ensuite de manquer de discernement et d'atteinte aux valeurs de la rpublique  ::ptdr::  



Et l'on parle ensuite d'un dbat d'une importance capitale initi par sa majest... Laissez-moi rire. Il s'en fou! Son objectif premier est de faire cesser ces manifestations puisqu'il dit en mme temps que cela n'impactera pas son programme. 

Vous croyez vraiment que Macron est prt  entendre des revendications de justice sociale, de plus de dmocratie? D'o vient-il, qu'a-t-il fait jusqu' maintenant, et que continue-t-il de faire en stigmatisant les chmeurs et en autorisant des violences policires gratuites (cf lien ci-dessus)? 

Ce n'est pas un procs d'intention, c'est de l'histoire rcente, l'actualit en cours et le futur  venir qu'il dfinit clairement : c'est lui qui dcidera des propositions qui l'intresse en fonction de comment il pourra s'en servir et les manipuler  ::roll::  

Je peux pas tre contre le principe d'un dbat public. Mais il faut bien savoir que pour lui, c'est juste une soupape de scurit pour faire baisser la pression et continuer de drouler son programme sans faire exploser la machine, c'est un attrape-couillon trs populaire.

----------


## Gunny

> Oui mais la rponse doit tre politique, * moins d'aller guillotiner direct les grand patrons*.


Tu dis a comme si a n'tait pas une solution  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Ryu2000

> Depuis le dbut du mouvement des gilets jaunes, t'as vu beaucoup d'articles  propos de l'immigration ou de la religion ? Nan bizarrement, cela ne proccupait plus personne.


Ouais on ne parle plus de terrorisme ni d'islam, c'est sympa.




> Sinon oui,  force d'en dire du bien, les gens vont voter pour, et aprs ces mmes mdias vont revenir la bouche en fleur nous demander de faire barrage...


Voil ! Vous voyez que les mdias font monter le FN pour faire gagner l'autre.




> C'est comme tout leur blabla sur le fait que si Macron dmissionne, on va se taper Marine


a je n'y crois pas. Les Franais veulent une rvolution, changer tout le systme politique. Crer une solution nouvelle qui n'existe nulle part ailleurs encore.

Aprs ouais, peut-tre que les mdias sont plus sympa avec le RN qu'avec LFI en ce moment. En plus il y a a :
Thierry Mariani quitte Les Rpublicains et rejoint le RN pour les europennes
Jean-Paul Garraud va quitter LR et rallier le RN
Le RN se normalise beaucoup... Alors que LFI se radicalise !  ::P: 

Il n'y aura pas d'alliance :
Alliance RN-LFI : la France dit non  un scnario  l'italienne




> Ne t'inquite pas, il a le budget qu'il veut vu que c'est lui qui le fixe.


Le gouvernement Italien a fix un budget et l'UE est venu faire chier. L'Italie a presque reu des sanctions, mais finalement un accord a t trouv.




> le seul moyen d'agir rellement, a serait de s'engager en politique, dans un parti quelconque


Ouais bof, le systme des partis ne fonctionne pas des masses...




> on parle des mmes qui ont mis les fatal picard a l'eurovision ou vot massivement pour que moncul soit la nouvelle ville du monopoly...


C'est trs bien les Fatals Picards,  l'poque il y avait encore Ivan en plus. (a aurait pu tre les Wampas cette anne l)
Je prfre les Fatals Picards  Conchita Wurst ou Netta...




> et puis rendre inligible et inaccessible au fonctionnariat public tout lu ayant t condamn dans des affaires de malversations financires.


Il ne resterait plus personne ^^
Les politiques ne vont pas voter pour se virer eux mme.
C'est pour a qu'il faut le RIC, ce genre de proposition ne peut passer que comme a.

----------


## David_g

> J'allais crire une connerie, mais je me ravise. 
> Pour contre-influencer la corruption il serait dj important de redonner de vrais moyens au pouvoir judiciaire


Oh tu sais, la rforme de la justice est en train de passer tranquillou malgr pour une fois (rarissime) la mobilisation d' peu prs tout les intervenants. Hasard malheureux du calendrier qui rend inaudible dans l'ambiance actuel cette mobilisation assez exceptionnelle.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> C'est surtout que tout le monde s'en tape de a...
> 
> Depuis le dbut du mouvement des gilets jaunes, t'as vu beaucoup d'articles  propos de l'immigration ou de la religion ? Nan bizarrement, cela ne proccupait plus personne. Et cela ne faisait pas parti du cahier de dolance des GJ.
> 
> C'est juste une fois de plus, remettre ces sujets sur le tapis histoire de dtourner l'attention.


Hier soir, il y avait un reportage sur la 5 qui interviewait des maires de Normandie (l ou le Roi se rend aujourd'hui pour lancer son grand dbat), et la question qu'on leur posait, concernait les dolances qu'ils avaient rcoltes en masse. Et les journalistes demandaient s'il y avait beaucoup de textes remettant en cause la peine de mort ou le mariage pour tous, comme on l'avait entendu de la part du gouvernement ou des dputs LREM. Rponses : Non, aucune. Tout tourne autour des impts, du pouvoir d'achat et du fonctionnement des institutions. 
Donc, le gouvernement encadre le dbat pour viter que ne soit remis en cause des grands principes socitaux (parce que le peuple est tellement con), alors que les gens, eux se focalisent sur les sujets essentiels. 
A se demander qui sont les plus cons...

----------


## Ryu2000

> Tout tourne autour des impts, du pouvoir d'achat et du fonctionnement des institutions.


Le gouvernement n'est pas con, il se dfend, les gilets jaunes veulent diminuer le pouvoir des lus, il est bien oblig de se dbattre.

----------


## Ecthelion2

> Hier soir, il y avait un reportage sur la 5 qui interviewait des maires de Normandie (l ou le Roi se rend aujourd'hui pour lancer son grand dbat), et la question qu'on leur posait, concernait les dolances qu'ils avaient rcoltes en masse. Et les journalistes demandaient s'il y avait beaucoup de textes remettant en cause la peine de mort ou le mariage pour tous, comme on l'avait entendu de la part du gouvernement ou des dputs LREM. Rponses : Non, aucune. Tout tourne autour des impts, du pouvoir d'achat et du fonctionnement des institutions. 
> Donc, le gouvernement encadre le dbat pour viter que ne soit remis en cause des grands principes socitaux (parce que le peuple est tellement con), alors que les gens, eux se focalisent sur les sujets essentiels. 
> A se demander qui sont les plus cons...


D'ailleurs en parlant des gilets jaunes et de la 5 (enfin Arte pour le coup, pas France 5 hein), on y a vu un journal tlvis (ce week-end il me semble) largement plus objectif que d'habitude, dans lequel on avait le droit, en plus de soulever le problme des violences policires, au commentaire d'un dirigeant (il me semble) d'un syndicat de CRS, expliquant que le gouvernement faisait n'importe quoi, en refilant des lances-grenades aux mecs de la BAC qui ne sont pas entrans au maniement, que ce n'tait pas tonnant qu'on en soit l avec tous les blesss graves qu'il y a eu jusque-l, et que la gestion des foules devraient tre exclusivement rserve aux CRS et gendarmes mobiles.

Bon aprs, cela ne veut pas dire que ces deux autres corps sont exempts de bavures ou que des accidents ne peuvent se produire de leur ct, mais il a tout de mme plus que raison sur le fond. On n'envoi pas des mecs non-forms avec des armes pouvant tre ltales pour grer des civils... 

En tous cas c'tait plaisant d'avoir des infos pas compltement  charge envers un seul groupe, et qui voquaient bien les drives prsentes des deux cts.

----------


## Ryu2000

> On n'envoi pas des mecs non-forms avec des armes pouvant tre ltales pour grer des civils...


Le problme c'est surtout les ordres, on demande aux forces de l'ordre de viser la tte et de balancer des gaz lacrymognes puissant sur les foules pacifiste...

Le Gilet jaune bless  la tte par un flashball durant lacte 9 est dans le coma (vidos)



> Un homme a t bless  la tte suite  un tir de flash-ball dans le dos,  Bordeaux, en marge de lacte neuf des Gilets jaunes. Pompier, mari et pre de trois enfants, il a t opr dune hmorragie crbrale mais se trouve toujours plong en coma artificiel, a annonc sur Twitter l'crivain franais David Dufresne, citant lpouse du bless.


Le gilet jaune bless  Bordeaux plac en coma artificiel



> Interroge par Sud Ouest cet aprs-midi, elle dclare: les mdecins sont rassurants pour la suite. Olivier navait absolument rien  se reprocher. Il na rien cass contrairement  ce que certains peuvent crire sur Internet. Les policiers lui ont tir dessus,  la tte, alors quil ne prsentait aucun danger. Mon mari nest pas un dlinquant, poursuit-elle, faisant rfrence aux propos tonnants de la prfecture qui tenait hier  donner le contexte de lintervention des forces de lordre.

----------


## Ecthelion2

J'aime quand tu affirmes un truc, et que tu nous colles 2 liens n'ayant aucun rapport avec ton affirmation...  ::aie:: 

On le sait qu'il y a eu des gens blesss  la tte, d'ailleurs sans mme parler de ce mec qui a t mis dans un coma artificiel, il y a dj une dame qui en est morte, et des dizaines de blesss, pas besoin de liens pour montrer cela.

Si tu veux imager ton affirmation, c'est des liens montrant qu'ils ont bien reu ces ordres qu'il faut que tu mettes.

----------


## el_slapper

> D'ailleurs en parlant des gilets jaunes et de la 5 (enfin Arte pour le coup, pas France 5 hein),(.../...)


Si j'avais encore une tl, je crois qu'elle serait bloque sur ARTE. Et pas que pour a.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Si tu veux imager ton affirmation, c'est des liens montrant qu'ils ont bien reu ces ordres qu'il faut que tu mettes.


Non mais il n'y aura jamais la preuve...
On a jamais eu accs aux ordres que les forces de l'ordre reoivent.
Mais d'aprs les manifestants, c'est clair que l'ordre est de viser la tte (*il n'y a qu'a compter les borgnes...*).
Quand ils menacent avec les flash-balls ils visent  hauteur de tte.
C'est certainement pas une concidence si autant de gilets jaunes se sont pris une flash-ball dans la tte.

----------


## Invit

> Le problme c'est surtout les ordres, on demande aux forces de l'ordre de viser la tte et de balancer des gaz lacrymognes puissant sur les foules pacifiste...


Tu dis souvent des C*******S mais l elle est norme, une affirmation qui est fausse et qui n'a aucun fondement, c'est comme cela qu'il y a des Fakenews, et la-dessus tu es un pros dans ce domaine.

----------


## Ryu2000

> une affirmation qui est fausse et qui n'a aucun fondement.


Ok ne me croyez pas si vous voulez, moi j'ai vu des images de la manifestation et j'ai entendu des tmoignages de manifestants et je suis convaincu que les ordres sont de viser la tte.
Ce n'est pas le procdure normal, plus de gens ont t blesss  la tte que normalement.
Ok la police et les mdias diront toujours que c'est faux.
Luc Escoda, syndicat de police Alliance : La police ne vise jamais la tte



> Deux jeunes manifestants Gilets jaunes ont t blesss au visage et  l'il, les 1er et 29 dcembre,  Toulouse, par des tirs de lanceur de balles, selon eux. Ils mettent en cause la police.


Bon  la limite admettons que toutes les flashballs qui ont touch des ttes taient des accidents, il n'empche que les CRS gazent et chargent des manifestants pacifiste pour les forcer  rpondre.
Gilets jaunes : J'ai pris un tir de flash-ball en pleine tte



> En peu de temps les urgences de lhpital Bichat ont accueilli les blesss de lActe IV des Gilets Jaunes. Beaucoup de traumatismes ds aux tirs de flash-balls et de grenades lacrymognes.

----------


## Invit

Encore la guerre des images.

C'est moins intressant de voir un gendarme bless qu'un GJ, et je peux te dire que les lanceurs de balles (dans la mesure o ils sont utilises  bon escient) c'est rien par rapport aux pavs, barrires, cocktail molotov, acide, etc ..

Je ne dis pas que tout est parfait, il y a des brebis galeuses partout et c'est une minorit.

----------


## Ryu2000

> je peux te dire que les lanceurs de balles (dans la mesure o ils sont utilises  bon escient) c'est rien par rapport aux pavs, barrires, cocktail molotov, acide, etc ..


Les policiers sont super protgs, ils ne risquent rien.
Vous voulez comparer les blesss grave du ct des manifestants avec les blesss dans la police ?
Les policiers ont des casques, des boucliers anti-meute, etc.

Alors que les manifestants se faisaient tout prendre (lunettes, produit contre le gaz lacrymogne, casque, etc).

----------


## BenoitM

> Ok ne me croyez pas si vous voulez, moi j'ai vu des images de la manifestation et j'ai entendu des tmoignages de manifestants et je suis convaincu que les ordres sont de viser la tte.
> Ce n'est pas le procdure normal, plus de gens ont t blesss  la tte que normalement.
> Ok la police et les mdias diront toujours que c'est faux.
> Luc Escoda, syndicat de police Alliance : La police ne vise jamais la tte
> 
> 
> Bon  la limite admettons que toutes les flashballs qui ont touch des ttes taient des accidents, il n'empche que les CRS gazent et chargent des manifestants pacifiste pour les forcer  rpondre.
> Gilets jaunes : J'ai pris un tir de flash-ball en pleine tte


Les mme tmoignages que la manifestante Belge qui a t tu par une flashball?  ::):

----------


## fredoche

> Non mais il n'y aura jamais la preuve...
> On a jamais eu accs aux ordres que les forces de l'ordre reoivent.
> Mais d'aprs les manifestants, c'est clair que l'ordre est de viser la tte (*il n'y a qu'a compter les borgnes...*).
> Quand ils menacent avec les flash-balls ils visent  hauteur de tte.
> C'est certainement pas une concidence si autant de gilets jaunes se sont pris une flash-ball dans la tte.





> Tu dis souvent des C*******S mais l elle est norme, une affirmation qui est fausse et qui n'a aucun fondement, c'est comme cela qu'il y a des Fakenews, et la-dessus tu es un pros dans ce domaine.


Quelle affirmation est fausse ?

Que d'aprs les manifestants l'ordre est de viser  la tte ? 
Que quand ils menacent avec les flash-balls ils visent  hauteur de tte ? Les images ne laissent gure de doutes.
Que ce ne soit pas une concidence si autant de gilets jaunes se sont pris une flash-ball dans la tte ? Ce n'est certainement pas une concidence ou alors la majorit des gens qui manipulent ces armes sont des handicaps profonds. Cela tant je crois que a doit faire partie des critres de recrutement cette capacit  faire usage de la violence de manire honteuse et sans discernement. Autrement dit une certaine forme de crtinisme.

Est-ce que toutes ces phrases sont sans fondement ? Non bien au contraire

Protger et servir... Protger qui et servir qui ? Pas la population visiblement

----------


## Ecthelion2

> Ok ne me croyez pas si vous voulez, moi j'ai vu des images de la manifestation et j'ai entendu des tmoignages de manifestants et je suis convaincu que les ordres sont de viser la tte.
> Ce n'est pas le procdure normal, plus de gens ont t blesss  la tte que normalement.
> Ok la police et les mdias diront toujours que c'est faux.
> Luc Escoda, syndicat de police Alliance : La police ne vise jamais la tte
> 
> 
> Bon  la limite admettons que toutes les flashballs qui ont touch des ttes taient des accidents, il n'empche que les CRS gazent et chargent des manifestants pacifiste pour les forcer  rpondre.
> Gilets jaunes : J'ai pris un tir de flash-ball en pleine tte



En fait tu mlanges encore pas mal de trucs, et tu avances des accusations sans la moindre ombre de piste. Les tmoignages des manifestants, mme si je soutiens le mvt, cela ne vaut pas grand chose, surtout  chaud juste aprs l'action.

Ces tirs  la tte peuvent arriver car :

- la BAC est envoy avec ce genre d'arme sans tre forme => mauvaise utilisation de l'arme.
- la BAC n'est pas forme non plus  grer des foules aussi grandes => le mec peut paniquer et tirer n'importe comment.
- il peut y avoir au sein des forces de l'ordre, certains qui se prennent pour des cow-boys ou qui sont violents de nature => il tire  la tte car ils veulent faire mal (c'est surtout eux les connards qu'il faut punir)
- il y a aussi malgr tout, des cas qui doivent tre de vrais accidents.

Bref, je ne remets pas en cause le fait qu'il y ait des tirs  la tte, on a trop de preuves qui le montrent, l o je veux en venir, c'est qu'il peut y avoir X autres raisons que seulement des ordres.

Et surtout, la raison principale qui me fait dire que de tels ordres n'ont pas du tre donns, c'est que si c'tait le cas, TOUS les CRS et TOUS les policiers / la BAC viseraient la tte, et il y aurait normment plus de blesss / morts, et galement, on aurait des tmoignages de mecs des forces de l'ordre utilisant leur droit de retrait pour ne pas participer  ce genre de choses.

Qu'ils aient des ordres pour faire de la rpression avant les manifs, et de disperser les manifs en utilisant tous le matos  disposition mme si des fois c'est disproportionn, probablement, mais des ordres officiels demandant de viser la tte ? J'ai tout de mme du mal  y croire.


Edit: @Philippe JOCHMANS

Aprs, il ne faut pas compltement fermer les yeux sur le fait que les moyens utiliss par les forces de l'ordre ont t souvent disproportionns; utiliss souvent contre des manifestants pas forcment belliqueux dans de nombreux cas, sans parler du fait qu'il n'y a pas eu usage que d'armes rglementaires (cf les vidos de forces de l'ordre lanant des pavs en retour, et autres).

Les forces de l'ordre ne sont pas compltement blanches non plus.

----------


## Invit

> Les policiers ont des casques, des boucliers anti-meute, etc.


et heureusement, car sinon il y aurait des morts, car si tu vois l'tat d'un casques aprs un lancement de pav, je n'imagine pas sans casque.

----------


## fredoche

> Encore la guerre des images.
> 
> C'est moins intressant de voir un gendarme bless qu'un GJ, et je peux te dire que les lanceurs de balles (dans la mesure o ils sont utilises  bon escient) c'est rien par rapport aux pavs, barrires, cocktail molotov, acide, etc ..
> 
> Je ne dis pas que tout est parfait, il y a des brebis galeuses partout et c'est une minorit.


Tu as vu beaucoup de cocktails molotov ? jets d'acide ? ou c'est des affirmations fausses et sans fondement ? L'un n'est rien et les autres sont tout ?




> C'est moins intressant de voir un gendarme bless qu'un GJ


Et a qui est-ce qui l'affirme pour le coup ? Sinon toi

----------


## MiaowZedong

Vous voulez parler de fake news? On a notre Jipt pour a  :;): 



> Un exemple ? Mais c'est quoi cette guignolade de mec qui touche son salaire  vie une fois qu'il a t prsident ou ministre ou que sais-je, et mme pas longtemps !
> Faut supprimer tous ces trucs.
> T'as t ministre et t'es vir parce que t'as merd ? Retourne  l'usine, mon gars.


Non: https://www.leprogres.fr/france-mond...-salaire-a-vie

Bon, en mme temps j'ai cit un journal qui s'appelle Le Progrs, du coup il risque d'en remettre une couche pour zigouillers les progressistes. Ah, les racs...

----------


## Ecthelion2

> Vous voulez parler de fake news? On a notre Jipt pour a 
> 
> Non: https://www.leprogres.fr/france-mond...-salaire-a-vie
> 
> Bon, en mme temps j'ai cit un journal qui s'appelle Le Progrs, du coup il risque d'en remettre une couche pour zigouillers les progressistes. Ah, les racs...


Bah il a tort pour les ministres, pas pour les prsidents, c'est une demi-fake-news pour le coup.  ::D: 


Edit: enfin je prfre prciser avant qu'on me reprenne, je ne sais pas si les prsidents touchent le montant exact de leur salaire, mais il me semble tout de mme qu'il touche de l'argent aprs leur mandat. Aprs le problme pour moi, c'est aussi et surtout, le cot ncessaire pour leur bureau / secrtaire / gardes du corps / chauffeur / etc. bref, tous les petits  cts qu'ils peuvent effectivement avoir toute leur vie (mais qu'ils sont libres de refuser), mme si ils ne touchent pas leur salaire de l'poque  vie.

Mais on a dj parler de tout cela X fois ici, tu pourras dire ce que tu veux, ils continueront de rpter ce genre de trucs, tellement c'est ancr dans leur esprit.

----------


## MiaowZedong

> * un point smantique: je distingue le libralisme politique, qui est une philosophie ne des lumires, notamment des anglais, et le nolibralisme, qui est une doctrine conomique, dont je propose la naissance en Hongrie avec Von Mises  la fin du XIXme, et qui a explos au XXme sicle avec les libraux de l'cole de Chicago.


Pourtant le nolibralisme et tout ce qui l'accompagne est un extrme logique du libralisme classique. Le nolibralisme economique est une doctrine qui dcoule de l'individualisme forcen et du triomphe des liberts individuelles sur le bien commun. Ce n'est pas un hasard que la libralisation de l'conomie s'accompagne d'une libralisation de la socit (marriage homo, grande libert de la presse, normalisation du ftichisme sexuel, des relations  plusieurs et/ou sans engagement, dnonciation de toute morale et tout normativisme, et on se dirige vers la dcriminalisation des drogues); malheureusement la libert profite plus  ceux qui sont puissants qu ceux (pour reprendre la phrase de ce prsident libral) qui ne sont rien.

Un exemple parmi d'autres: la libert de mouvement des individus (libralisme classique: libert de se dplacer) permet au capital de mobiliser, dployer, dmobiliser et redployer  souhait une arme de reserve des travailleurs (nolibralisme: mise en concurrence des travailleurs au niveau mondial).

D'ailleurs, toi qui aime l'tymologie: _puissant_, c'est du verbe _pouvoir_, qui signifie "avoir la possibilit de, tre capable de". Ceux qui ont l'argent ou la force sont donc bien plus puissants que les autres, ils ont plus de possibilits, quand on les laisse libres d'agir ils en profitent bien plus que les faibles. Les rgles psent bien plus lourdement sur les puissants, la libert est une bonne chose quand on est tout gaux, mais nous ne le sommes pas.

----------


## MiaowZedong

> Edit: enfin je prfre prciser avant qu'on me reprenne, je ne sais pas si les prsidents touchent le montant exact de leur salaire, mais il me semble tout de mme qu'il touche de l'argent aprs leur mandat. Aprs le problme pour moi, c'est aussi et surtout, le cot ncessaire pour leur bureau / secrtaire / gardes du corps / chauffeur / etc. bref, tous les petits  cts qu'ils peuvent effectivement avoir toute leur vie (mais qu'ils sont libres de refuser), mme si ils ne touchent pas leur salaire de l'poque  vie.


Dans le cas du Prsident, c'est surtout qu'il est membre  vie du Conseil Constitutionnel. Donc en principe il a encore un travail  effectuer en change de son salaire du Conseil, mme si je suis d'accord qu'en ralit c'est trs gnreux pour eux. D'ailleurs, est-ce vraiment une bonne ide que les anciens chefs d'tat sigent dans une instance cense contrler l'xecutif? ::?:

----------


## Jipt

Yop !
HS : 
je te l'ai jamais fait,  toi ?



> Bah il a tord pour les ministres


le tor*t* tord la tortue et aprs elle a (le) tor*t* d'tre tordue ::ptdr::

----------


## Ecthelion2

> le tor*t* tord la tortue et aprs elle a (le) tor*t* d'tre tordue


Peut-tre juste une fakenews de plus ! On ne sait plus quand te croire !  ::aie:: 


Je corrige !

----------


## pmithrandir

> L'argument du "il faut bien les payer pour ne pas qu'il soit tenter par la corruption" ne tient pas, ces gens l sont avides d'argent, ils en mangeraient si c'tait possible. Aujourd'hui il sont trs bien pays cela ne les empche pas de cder aux lobbyies et de taper dans la caisse. On a des dputs qui vivent sans dpenser un euros de leur poche! C'est quoi le salaire ncessaire pour ne pas tre corruptible?


La solution contre la corruption, c'est des peines trs lourde, et une oprobe nationale, assortie d'un train de vie qui rend ce risque totalement inacceptable.

Faites manipul des millions a des smicards, ils ne seront pas honntes longtemps. Faites la mme chose a des gens gagnant 5000 par mois, la peur de tout perdre sera surement plus forte que l'envie d'une autre vie.




> Dans le cas du Prsident, c'est surtout qu'il est membre  vie du Conseil Constitutionnel. Donc en principe il a encore un travail  effectuer en change de son salaire du Conseil, mme si je suis d'accord qu'en ralit c'est trs gnreux pour eux. D'ailleurs, est-ce vraiment une bonne ide que les anciens chefs d'tat sigent dans une instance cense contrler l'xecutif?


L'ide ici c'est de ne pas avoir d'ancien prsident pauvre, car on admet qu'ils otn servi la fRance et que celle ci doit les servir en retour.
C'est aussi de faire en sorte qu'il n'aient en thorie pas a se soucier de leur futur durant leur mandat. Vous imaginez un gnration Y prsident, il dmission au bout de 18 mois parce qu'il a une bonne opportunit de carrire ?

----------


## benjani13

> Oui le pouvoir fait tout pour faire monter le RN aux dpends de FI. Ils ont toutes les raisons pour cela :
> 
> - Tu as soulign la premire qui est la tradition de faire barrage au FN au second tour. 
> - La seconde est tout aussi importante, c'est qu'en cas de rupture de la tradition, l'oligarchie, les banques et les multinationales savent trs bien s'accorder avec l'extrme droite.


Raison numro 2 surtout. La diffrence aujourd'hui, il me semble, et qu'ils n'ont plus de poulain  mettre en face du FN. Le poulain Macron a foir en se rendant si impopulaire, la droite traditionnelle est inaudible et n'a pas de visage. Du coup, reste l'pouvantail lui mme, et on lance le plan comm' pour le rhabiliter. MLP invite sur France 2, sur BFMTV titrant "MLP gagne des points" et diffusant un reportage sur la dynastie Le Pen  grand coup de teasers. 
Un article de tlrama montrant la dbauche de moyen mdiatique: https://www.telerama.fr/television/b...n,n6090334.php

Le journal 20 minutes nous vend MLP se lanant dans la campagne europenne "porte par les gilets jaunes". (certains esprits rieurs diront qu'il faut enlever le "20" de "20 minutes" pour avoir le vrai nom du journal). Elle fait la une du journal papier:
https://twitter.com/pier2kan/status/1084899553420165121

Il est certains que ceux qui appelait en une des journaux  faire ce qu'on voulait mais voter Macron, que ceux qui traitaient de collabos les abstentionnistes ou ceux votants blanc, ces mmes l n'auront pas la mme insistance  nous faire faire absolument barrage au FN.





> Aprs tre pass rapidement sur le fait qu'il est l'un des plus assidus en moyenne sur l'anne, et de loin par rapport  certains autres dputs dont on taira les noms...


Attention oula! Les LREM ont dit que donner publiquement la liste des dputs toujours absents ou ceux ayant vot pour/contre une lois c'est de la dlation, tant bien mme que ces infos sont dj publis par les sites de l'assembl et du snat. Par contre Schiappa qui exige la liste des donateurs de la cagnotte Leetchi pour le boxeur a y a pas de soucis: https://www.huffingtonpost.fr/2019/0...pe_a_23637172/




> Je peux pas tre contre le principe d'un dbat public. Mais il faut bien savoir que pour lui, c'est juste une soupape de scurit pour faire baisser la pression et continuer de drouler son programme sans faire exploser la machine, c'est un attrape-couillon trs populaire.


Je suis sceptique sur le rsultat mais le dbat en lui mme est le bienvenu. Il permettra aux manifestants de construire leurs revendications et d'avoir par la suite un "programme" clair et unif, ce qui fera taire les principales critiques envers eux.




> Dans le cas du Prsident, c'est surtout qu'il est membre  vie du Conseil Constitutionnel. Donc en principe il a encore un travail  effectuer en change de son salaire du Conseil, mme si je suis d'accord qu'en ralit c'est trs gnreux pour eux. D'ailleurs, est-ce vraiment une bonne ide que les anciens chefs d'tat sigent dans une instance cense contrler l'xecutif?


La question surtout est que font des gens qui ne sont pas constitutionnalistes au conseil constitutionnel?




> C'est aussi de faire en sorte qu'il n'aient en thorie pas a se soucier de leur futur durant leur mandat. Vous imaginez un gnration Y prsident, il dmission au bout de 18 mois parce qu'il a une bonne opportunit de carrire ?


C'est un peu le cas avec des dputs lus qui se lancent dans une campagne pour la mairie de Paris, ou autre situation, au bout d'un ou deux ans de mandats  ::P: 




> Encore la guerre des images.
> 
> C'est moins intressant de voir un gendarme bless qu'un GJ, et je peux te dire que les lanceurs de balles (dans la mesure o ils sont utilises  bon escient) c'est rien par rapport aux pavs, barrires, cocktail molotov, acide, etc ..
> 
> Je ne dis pas que tout est parfait, il y a des brebis galeuses partout et c'est une minorit.


Des gendarme attaqus et blesss oui il y en a plein, les journaux tl relaient les images et c'est bien normal. Ce qui est moins normal est de ne pas montrer la violence policire, ou trs peu. Les deux sujets doivent tre traits.
Concernant les lanceurs de balles qui ne seraient rien, il y a il eu des policiers/CRS/etc ayant perdu un il, ayant t mutil  vie? 

Oui ces violences policires sont dus  une minorit, le soucis tant que cette minorit n'est pas recadre.




> et heureusement, car sinon il y aurait des morts, car si tu vois l'tat d'un casques aprs un lancement de pav, je n'imagine pas sans casque.


Et quand ce sont les CRS qui envoient des pavs?







> Bref, je ne remets pas en cause le fait qu'il y ait des tirs  la tte, on a trop de preuves qui le montrent, l o je veux en venir, c'est qu'il peut y avoir X autres raisons que seulement des ordres.


Tout  fait. je ne crois pas non plus  des ordres direct d'aller mutiler des manifestants. Le plus probable comme explication est simplement le laisser faire. Une minorit de force de l'ordre agit en dehors des clous, a fait peur aux manifestants, a donne une image de gurilla, a baisse l'opinion du grand publique sur les gilets jaunes. Je pense juste qu'aucun ordre clair n'est donn pour recadrer cette minorit.

Il faut aussi remettre les images et les chiffres en contexte. Perso si j'ai montr les diffrentes vidos c'est que c'est absolument scandaleux et que a devrait faire la une des JT, mais ce n'est pas le cas. Loin de moi l'ide que tous les CRS sont des tars. Ce qui est plutt visible c'est qu'il y a un climat de laisser allez au sein des forces de l'ordre.

Pour le nombre de blesss, et notamment  la tte, il faut aussi interprter un peu. Un tir  la tte provoquera presque  coup sur une blessure grave, dans le reste du corps une blessure grave sera moins frquente. Lhypothse que les policiers tirent juste n'importe comment, en dehors des rgles, suffit  expliquer le fort taux de blessure  la tte. L'hypothse que les policiers visent la tte n'est pas ncessaire pour expliquer a (mme si c'est peut tre le cas, mais je n'ai donc rien pour l'tayer). Tout cela reste videmment scandaleux.

----------


## DevTroglodyte

> - la BAC n'est pas forme non plus  grer des foules aussi grandes => le mec peut paniquer et tirer n'importe comment.


Pour le coup, a, c'est un fait, le coup de la panique... il me semble que c'tait pass dans un reportage, il y a quelque temps (envoy spcial ? ou un docu sur arte ? je ne me souviens plus trop :/ )

----------


## Ecthelion2

> Je suis sceptique sur le rsultat mais le dbat en lui mme est le bienvenu.


Aprs comme on le disait, dans le cas prsent o certains sujets sont exclus d'office, o les questions sont dj poses directement en allant dans le sens inverse des revendications*, et qu'on affirme directement que rien de ce qui a t fait ne sera dfait, peut-on vraiment appeler a un "dbat" ?

*une des questions en exemple :




> Quelles sont les conomies qui vous semblent prioritaires  faire ?
> 
> Faut-il supprimer certains services publics qui seraient dpasss ou trop chers par rapport  leur utilit ?  linverse, voyez-vous des besoins nouveaux de services publics et comment les financer ?


Faire des conomies = suppression de services publics alors que les gens rclament plus de service publics ou  minima leur retour dans les zones o ils ont disparus.

Quant  comment financer de nouveaux services publics, j'aurais bien une ide, mais on n'a pas le droit de parler du retour de l'ISF et autres.


Bref, on peut difficilement faire plus orient.  


J'ai vu passer un tweet de Guillaume Meurice ce midi, et on ne pouvait pas plus taper dans le vrai :

https://twitter.com/GMeurice/status/1084736322076581888

----------


## Jon Shannow

> J'ai vu passer un tweet de Guillaume Meurice ce midi, et on ne pouvait pas plus taper dans le vrai :
> 
> https://twitter.com/GMeurice/status/1084736322076581888
> 
> Pice jointe 441612


 ::mouarf::  Voil, tout est dit !  ::ptdr::

----------


## fredoche

> D'ailleurs, est-ce vraiment une bonne ide que les anciens chefs d'tat sigent dans une instance cense contrler l'xecutif?


non c'est un contrle du lgislatif, de la conformit des lois  la constitution
et aussi le contrle des lections

----------


## fredoche

taille moyenne d'un franais adulte mle : 175cm
taille de la tte en moyenne : 25 cm

Donc la maladresse c'est :  je rate les 6/7 du corps de ma cible pour atteindre le dernier 7e. Au dessus je rate ma cible, c'est pas de bol quand mme.

----------


## benjani13

Macron est aujourd'hui en dplacement  Bourgtheroulde dans l'Eure pour lancer son grand dbat national devant 600 maires normands. La ville semble tre devenue une forteresse, il y a des contrle de police partout. Selon France Soir les policiers/gendarmes sur place interdirait le port du gilet jaune sous peine de 135 euros d'amande: http://www.francesoir.fr/societe-fai...euros-d-amende

23 arrts d'interdictions de manifester ont t pris par la prfecture selon BFM: https://www.bfmtv.com/police-justice...e-1611917.html

Selon une journaliste AFP sur place, le roi de la petite phrase aurait encore frapp. Je cite:




> "Les gens en situation de difficult, on va davantage les responsabiliser car il y en a qui font bien et il y en a qui dconnent", a dit le prsident lors de sa visite expresse  Gasny, selon une journaliste de l'AFP prsente sur place.


Je n'ose pas y croire avant plus de confirmation... Mais serait-il fou  ce point l?

EDIT: Plus d'infos: http://www.lefigaro.fr/politique/le-...-deconnent.php

----------


## Marco46

Aprs 195 pages de discussion, le titre du sujet n'a jamais t aussi pertinent.

On peut lgitimement se demander si Macron n'a pas t victime d'un micro-AVC in-dtect. Je suis srieux a peut affecter le jugement et le comportement. Il faut lui faire passer un scanner d'urgence c'est plus possible.

EDIT : Le tweet de Meurice est juste parfait avec cette photo  ::):

----------


## benjani13

> Aprs 195 pages de discussion, le titre du sujet n'a jamais t aussi pertinent.


En postant mon dernier message j'ai revrifi le titre du topic pour tre sur et je me suis dit la mme chose que toi (Je ne sais pas si je dois insrer un smiley joyeux ou triste)

----------


## MiaowZedong

Mouais. Appellez-moi pessimiste, mais je pense que le mouvement se rduit  sa base rurale (dans un pays urbain  80% et des poussires) et devient de plus en plus radical (faisant par l peur  ceux qui ont quelque chose  perdre, soit la majorit dans nos socits) sans pour autant qu'il emerge un programme cohrent, efficace et fond sur la ralit (le RIC, c'est mignon mais a ne va pas changer grand-chose en pratique) ni une convergence des luttes avec d'autres catgories lses par la politique librale (les banlieues notamment). a fera peut-tre chuter la popularit de Jupiter mais je ne m'tonnerais pas si les Europennes prennent un air de Juin '68.

----------


## seedbarrett

Je sais pas si vous avez vous le site du grand dbat national, mais le premier truc qu'on nous demande c'est une adresse mail : https://granddebat.fr/
Pas de net = pas de dbat il semblerait. Ce ne nous choque pas tellement, c'est le sens dans lequel va l'tat depuis pas mal de temps, mais a me fais toujours aussi bizarre de voir a. En plus, les mails vont surement aller dans un graaaand fichier, parfait pour envoyer de la propagande. Aprs tout, LREM n'est pas  a prt, a reste comme la boutique de l'lyse un moyen de se faire des thunes pendant le contribuable paye la production, stockage et j'en passe.

----------


## Mr.Anime

tant votre voisin  ::coucou:: ,
Je ne connais pas tout de ce qui se passe en France, seul les informations (pas toujours juste) me son accessible. Mais est-ce qu'il ne serait pas mieux de faire pter votre systme et donner un bon coup de pied au fesse de votre "gentil" prsident et de ses larbins ? Puis de refaire un systme plus galitaire et pas fixer sur la taxation dautrui ?  ::roll::

----------


## ABCIWEB

> tant votre voisin ,
> Je ne connais pas tout de ce qui se passe en France, seul les informations (pas toujours juste) me son accessible. Mais est-ce qu'il ne serait pas mieux de faire pter votre systme et donner un bon coup de pied au fesse de votre "gentil" prsident et de ses larbins ? Puis de refaire un systme plus galitaire et pas fixer sur la taxation dautrui ?


Non t'as pas compris. 

On ne veut pas virer Macron pour construire un systme plus galitaire non fix sur les taxes. Car c'est prcisment le slogan de Macron de dire que l'absence de taxes permettrait une meilleure rpartition des richesses, c'est sa thorie du ruissellement. 

Et puis on est pas assez cons pour ne pas savoir que les taxes servent pour l'ducation, la sant, l'infrastructure du pays, la cohsion sociale, la culture, une meilleure rpartition des richesses, les services publics dans leur ensemble etc. Les taxes sont le moteur principal de l'tat et elles dfinissent le pouvoir du peuple.

*On veut simplement que les taxes soient plus quitablement rparties suivant les moyens de chacun*. C'est quand mme pas compliqu  comprendre, non ?

Donc apparemment les informations que tu as sont effectivement bien pourries si c'est pour conclure qu'on veut supprimer les taxes et implicitement le service public. C'est ce que Macron veut faire entendre mais ce n'est pas ce que veulent les gilets jaunes, pas plus que bon nombre des participants de ce forum.

----------


## ABCIWEB

> Pour le nombre de blesss, et notamment  la tte, il faut aussi interprter un peu. Un tir  la tte provoquera presque  coup sur une blessure grave, dans le reste du corps une blessure grave sera moins frquente. Lhypothse que les policiers tirent juste n'importe comment, en dehors des rgles, suffit  expliquer le fort taux de blessure  la tte. L'hypothse que les policiers visent la tte n'est pas ncessaire pour expliquer a (mme si c'est peut tre le cas, mais je n'ai donc rien pour l'tayer). Tout cela reste videmment scandaleux.


Quand on autorise des tirs sur des individus sans danger et s'enfuyant comme dans cet exemple (que tu as initialement cit), c'est que l'on autorise les bavures. De plus, bon nombre de ces blesss  la tte ne l'ont pas t suite  une agression des manifestants contre des policiers, ils ne peuvent donc pas utiliser l'excuse d'un tir de panique pour justifier une lgitime dfense. 

Possible aussi que les policiers soient chauffs par leur hirarchie comme des pit bull en sachant que certains se sentiront dans le droit informel de faire un maximum de dgts sans se poser de questions. Comme dans cette vido (que j'ai dj cite auparavant) qui montre un policier prvenant les journalistes : "On va tirer dans le tas, cassez-vous!", suivi du commentaire de la journaliste : "dans la foule, des gilets jaunes semblent touchs presque au hasard", puis de montrer une femme de 72 ans qui hurle de douleur, et plus loin une jeune femme de 20ans qui a perdu un oeil.




Le moins que l'on puisse dire est qu'aucun ordre appuy n'est donn pour viter absolument les bavures. Ce qui est une faute caractrise du pouvoir : qui ne dit mot consent.

Macron nous offre donc une panoplie d'estropis comme son trophe de chasse. Voil ce qu'il en coute de dplaire  sa majest, que cela serve de leon. Et puis ces parasites qui manifestent contre l'injustice sociale ne sont que des sous-hommes que Macron compte bien rduquer : 



> "Les gens en situation de difficult, on va davantage les responsabiliser car il y en a qui font bien et il y en a qui dconnent"


Macron veut passer ses rformes comme un bourrin en ignorant et en mprisant tout le monde, au pas de charge comme il le fait depuis le dbut. En forant le trait du mpris il nous informe qu'il ne changera pas et qu'il nous emmerde, comme il le dit galement depuis le dbut.

Il nous dit merde en pleine face et il n'y a environ que 100 000 manifestants. Pour lui c'est un test encourageant. Pourquoi s'arrter, ce n'est pas lui qui va dfendre ses rformes sur le terrain  coups de tirs de flashball. Si le peuple peut accepter sans broncher qu'on borgne des manifestants et qu'on les traite comme des sous-hommes, il sera moins disposer  dfendre ses droits en allant manifester.

En d'autres termes, qui ne dit mot consent: si Macron arrive  continuer ses rformes malgr toutes ses provocations et son mpris et quitte  borgner/amputer des manifestants, il sait que le plus dur est pass et que plus personne ne tentera de s'opposer  ses rformes, quelles qu'elles soient.

En fait ce qui se passe actuellement nous concerne tous, gilets jaunes ou pas et notre proche avenir en dpend galement. Il est fort peu probable que les classes moyennes se mobiliseront  l'avenir parce que la faim est moins prsente, plus supportable et qu'on se contentera dans un premier temps de rduire certains budgets, comme l'ont fait tant d'autres avant de prendre un gilet jaune. Et puis ils auront l'exprience des prcdentes manifestations avec une grande tolrance de l'opinion publique pour les violences policires et leur tableau de chasse respectable... 

Tous ceux qui ne sont pas d'accord avec la politique de Macron devraient donc manifester maintenant, encourager, soutenir, et/ou suivre les gilets jaunes,  ne pas laisser ce dictateur haineux poursuivre ses rformes avec ses insultes incessantes et ses provocations, sinon nous les lgitimons, nous lgitimons l'injustice sociale croissante, nous lgitimons la violence policire, nous lgitimons le mpris, et plus rien ne sera possible.

Ceux qui sont d'accord avec la politique de Macron devraient y rflchir  deux fois. Les congs seront diminus pour une meilleure comptitivit et les charges fixes continueront  d'augmenter beaucoup plus vite que les salaires. Quant  la suppression/diminution des prestations sociales, ceux qui ont un travail devraient galement s'en inquiter, sinon cela relve de la mme inconscience, du mme dni que le bien portant qui affirme qu'il ne sera jamais malade, alors qu'il lui suffit de regarder autour de lui, parfois mme dans sa famille, pour constater que cela peut toucher n'importe qui.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Les congs seront diminus pour une meilleure comptitivit et les charges fixes continueront  d'augmenter beaucoup plus vite que les salaires.


On peut aussi dire que le CDI et les retraites vont disparaitre. (ya trop de retraits et pas assez de gens qui bossent)
Ce ne sera pas forcment sous Macron, mais c'est la suite de la ligne Sarkozy, Hollande, Macron.
Macron parlait du CDI de chantier un moment, c'est un peu un CDD mystre.




> Car c'est prcisment le slogan de Macron de dire que l'absence de taxes permettrait une meilleure rpartition des richesses, c'est sa thorie du ruissellement.


Pourtant LREM ont cr et augment plein de taxes, comme l'avait fait Sarkozy et Hollande.
La classe moyenne prend cher et tre en train de disparaitre, mme avec des boulots les gens se prcarisent.




> *On veut simplement que les taxes soient plus quitablement rparties suivant les moyens de chacun*.


C'est marrant c'est exactement ce qu'a dit Asselineau, il fait un parallle avec 1789.


Asselineau : Le Tiers tat, cest les Gilets jaunes. Laristocratie, cest loligarchie financire
Louis XVI n'a qu'un seul soucis "comment lutter contre le dficit public ?", comment faire payer le tiers-tat sachant que laristocratie et l'glise sont exempt dimpt. La rvolution commence quand le tiers-tat exige que l'aristocratie et l'glise participent aussi  l'impt.
Tiers-tat : gilets jaunes
Aristocratie : loligarchie financire, cest la haute administration, cest les dirigeants des banques
Clerg : les grands mdias
Je trouve que cette comparaison fonctionne bien.

Limitation  80 km/h : Emmanuel Macron prt  trouver une solution "plus pragmatique"



> Emmanuel Macron est-il prt  revenir sur la limitation  80km/h sur les routes secondaires ? Lors du lancement du grand dbat national, des maires ont fait remonter au prsident de la Rpublique, les dolances des citoyens. En bonne position, figure le retour  une limitation  90 km/h sur les routes franaises.


Certaines routes vont peut-tre repasser  90 km/h un jour.
Est-ce que c'est un aveu pour dire "on a fait a pour l'argent du radar et non pas pour votre scurit" ?
Comme il y a un lu qui avait reconnu que la taxe sur le soda c'tait juste pour l'argent et absolument pas contre l'obsit.

----------


## halaster08

Vous pouvez ranger vos vidos propagandistes sur les soi-disantes bavures de policiers, c'est compltement faux, cf un homme de confiance le grand Christophe Castaner:


> "Moi je ne connais aucun policier, aucun gendarme, qui ait attaqu un manifestant."


https://www.huffingtonpost.fr/2019/0...es_a_23643118/

Du coup a veut dire que tous les blesss c'est les GJ qui se tapent entre eux pour accuser les policiers ? C'est vraiment honteux

----------


## Ryu2000

> "Moi je ne connais aucun policier, aucun gendarme, qui ait attaqu un manifestant."


Ce n'est pas une fake news, c'est juste qu'il ne connait pas personnellement de policier ou de gendarme qui ont t violent.
Donc il ne doit pas tre proche de lui par exemple :
VIDEO.  Gilets jaunes   Toulon. Un policier dcor de la Lgion dhonneur film en train de frapper plusieurs personnes
Toulon : le commandant qui a frapp des manifestants avait dj t sanctionn

Je peux dire "Moi je connais aucun dput, aucun ministre, qui ait fait quelque chose d'illgale", puisque je connais aucun dput ni ministre, donc mme si y'en a des centaines qui se sont fait prendre la phrase est vrai.

----------


## Gunny

Je commence srieusement  me demander si on ne va pas assister au troisime prsident franais assassin...

----------


## ddoumeche

> Je commence srieusement  me demander si on ne va pas assister au troisime prsident franais assassin...


Ou le second fusill.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Je commence srieusement  me demander si on ne va pas assister au troisime prsident franais assassin...


Mais ce n'est pas de sa faute au type, il suit juste les ordres, il essaie de faire croire qu'il a du pouvoir, alors qu'il n'en a pas tant que a en ralit...
Il y a l'objectif du seuil des 3% de dficit public, Macron devait privatiser des services, faire baisser la limitation  80 km/h pour flasher plus de voitures, augmenter les taxes sur le carburant, augmenter les taxes sur le tabac, augmenter le prix de la carte grise, augmenter le prix de llectricit, augmenter le prix du timbre, mais les mdias disent que les prix n'augmentent pas tant que a et que Macron n'a pas la main dessus donc ce n'est pas de sa faute.
Ces augmentations sont-elles dues  Emmanuel Macron ? Vrai/Faux

----------


## Mr.Anime

> Donc apparemment les informations que tu as sont effectivement bien pourries si c'est pour conclure qu'on veut supprimer les taxes et implicitement le service public. C'est ce que Macron veut faire entendre mais ce n'est pas ce que veulent les gilets jaunes, pas plus que bon nombre des participants de ce forum.


Je comprends tous  fait ce que tu exprimes. Je me suis mal exprim  ::lol:: , ce que j'entendais par "Puis de refaire un systme plus galitaire et pas fixer sur la taxation dautrui" c'est que les Taxes actuelles servent principalement  combler les trous cr par l'tat, non ? Le principe des taxes est trs intelligent quand il est utilis correctement (Taxer le peuple pour le lui redonner sous forme de divers services publiques comme les transports, les impts, les salaires, etc...). Mais du coup le mouvement du systme actuelle ne va pas du tout ?!  ::f1:: 




> *On veut simplement que les taxes soient plus quitablement rparties suivant les moyens de chacun*


a je comprends trs bien  ::mouarf:: 




> Donc apparemment les informations que tu as sont effectivement bien pourries...


Attends, ne tires pas trop vite des conclusions que je n'ai points dit  :;): . 

Je vous souhaite  tous une belle journe  ::frenchy::

----------


## Mr.Anime

> Crm. On en parle en mangeant du poulet
> Crm. Dans les campements qui sentent les pieds
> Crm. On le prie mais il n'coute pas
> Car il s'empiffre au Valhalla


Ryu2000,

A chaque fois que je lis ta signature, a me fait penser  la scne du "donjon de Naheulbeuk" quand l'elfe va se baigner dans la rivire.  ::mouarf::

----------


## Ryu2000

> Le principe des taxes est trs intelligent quand il est utilis correctement (Taxer le peuple pour le lui redonner sous forme de divers services publiques comme les transports, les impts, les salaires, etc...).


Le truc c'est qu'il y a plein de gens qui paient beaucoup dimpts et qui ne bnficient pas des services, toutes l'argent va dans les grandes villes, les campagnes ont t abandonns.
Augmenter le prix du carburant c'tait la goutte d'eau.
Les gens des villes s'en foutent, ils n'ont pas besoin de voiture.
Mais  la campagne comment les femmes vont faire pour rendre visite  leur mre qui ont Alzheimer maintenant ? (comme le dit Charles Gave)




> a me fait penser  la scne du "donjon de Naheulbeuk" quand l'elfe va se baigner dans la rivire.


C'est une chanson du Naheulband, ils ont fait plusieurs albums, j'aime bien les morceaux comme Mon anctre Gurdil, Troll farceur et elfe farci, la vie d'aventurier, hache Durandil.
Il y a a aussi :
https://soundcloud.com/penofchaos/deprime-augmentee (hommage  un sketch de Franois Prusse avec les textes d'Ozzy Osborne retranscrit en positif)
Il y a aussi un hommage  Kaamelott avec la chanson qui commence par "Berger de Caldonie".

----------


## Ecthelion2

> c'est que les Taxes actuelles servent principalement  combler les trous cr par l'tat, non ?


Cr par l'tat oui et non, disons plutt les trous crs par le gouvernement en faisant des cadeaux fiscaux aux plus riches et aux multinationales. Sans ces cadeaux fiscaux, en ne laissant pas filer les 80  100 milliards par an d'vasion fiscale, et en arrtant de crer des trucs qui ne servent  rien et qui cotent plusieurs dizaines de millions par an (Hadopi, etc.) la France aurait largement de quoi financer ses services publics, et payer les intrts de sa dette.

----------


## Mr.Anime

> Le truc c'est qu'il y a plein de gens qui paient beaucoup dimpts et qui ne bnficient pas des services, toutes l'argent va dans les grandes villes, les campagnes ont t abandonns.
> Augmenter le prix du carburant c'tait la goutte d'eau.


Forcment a aide pas du tout ! La France est dans une situation quand mme complique. Et a se dirige pas dans la direction des meilleurs jours. 




> Sans ces cadeaux fiscaux, la France aurait largement de quoi financer ses services publics, et payer les intrts de sa dette.


Sur ce coup l, le gouvernement  pas fait fort. 




> ces cadeaux fiscaux


C'tait pour amorcer une politique de soutien de la part des riches que le gouvernement  fait a ? ou c'est juste pour que les riches ne se casse pas de la France ?

----------


## Ryu2000

> Sans ces cadeaux fiscaux, en ne laissant pas filer les 80  100 milliards par an d'vasion fiscale


Est-ce que c'est rellement possible d'empcher des entreprises de faire de l'vasion fiscale ?
Peut-tre que c'est possible pour Poutine, mais on aura jamais un leader aussi charismatique et droit en France.
Les lus se font corrompre ou son pote avec l'industrie.
Comme Roselyne Bachelot qui venait de l'industrie pharmaceutique et qui a fini Ministre de la Sant, elle a rendu service  ses anciens potes.

En plus en France on ne matrise pas toutes les rgles, les rgles viennent de l'UE, tout ce qui est en rapport avec la fiscalit est vot  l'unanimit et avec des paradis fiscaux au sein de l'UE comment voulez-vous qu'on empche l'vasion fiscal ? Gnralement c'est mme pas de l'vasion fiscal, c'est de l'optimisation fiscal, parce que les rgles permettent aux entreprises de bricoler pour payer leur impts en Irlande ou au Pays-Bas.

Les riches trouveront toujours des moyens pour viter l'impt.
Il y a des riches qui sont potes avec le gouvernement (Macron vient de la banque Rothschild, il connait Attali, Minc, Drahi, etc, Sarkozy tait pote avec des milliardaires, il y a eu une histoire de bateau (yacht de Bollor) au dbut et une histoire de vieille aussi (Liliane Bettencourt), ya mme eu une histoire d'avion et de cocane, non ?).

Si tu demandes  des riches de payer des impts il va menacer de partir, ils s'en foutent, ils sont cosmopolite, pour eux partout c'est chez eux.
Et pour tre lu il faut le soutien des riches, pour avoir accs aux mdias, aux instituts de sondages, etc.

----------


## Ecthelion2

> C'tait pour amorcer une politique de soutien de la part des riches que le gouvernement  fait a ? ou c'est juste pour que les riches ne se casse pas de la France ?


Non c'tait juste pour les remercier de les avoir fait lire.

Depuis ces cadeaux fiscaux :

Les riches donnent moins (bah oui, ils n'ont plus besoin de faire dfiscaliser une partie de leur argent pour moins payer d'impts).
Les multinationales continuent toujours autant de virer des gens sauf que du coup, c'est juste les dividendes aux actionnaires qui ont encore augment.
Le chmage ne bouge pas.


Quant  empcher les dparts :




> Un rapport de la Direction gnrale des finances publiques (DGFiP) sur "lvolution des dparts pour ltranger et des retours en France des contribuables" montre que *les exils fiscaux reprsentent officiellement 0,2% des assujettis  lISF.*


La France est le 2me pays d'Europe et le 5me au monde avec le plus de millionnaires, donc cela n'avait pas l'air si effrayant que a comme impt...


Bref, je vais tre grossier, mais non, cela n'avait aucun fond cach pour amliorer la situation du pays, c'est juste une grosse sod*mie du peuple.  ::aie:: 


@Ryu : toujours autant d'neries, la flemme de rpondre point par point, surtout sur des trucs dont on a dj discut, et montr que tu racontais n'importe quoi.

----------


## seedbarrett

Bonjour, qu'avez vous pens du grand dbat d'hier, devant les 600 maires ? Je me demande toujours comment peut on appeler dcemment a un dbat lorsqu'un mec, seul, parle tout seul pendant 7h sur des sujet qu'il a lui mme choisi et prpar auparavant. Et en plus, il ose dire que ce dbat est fait  son initiative, et pas pour des raisons politiques et sociales videntes. Apparemment le petit village tait devenu une forteresse, avec plus de CRS que d'habitants et une amende en cas de port d'un gilet jaune

----------


## Danfre

> Bonjour, qu'avez vous pens du grand dbat d'hier, devant les 600 maires ? Je me demande toujours comment peut on appeler dcemment a un dbat lorsqu'un mec, seul, parle tout seul pendant 7h sur des sujet qu'il a lui mme choisi et prpar auparavant.


Ce ne serait pas un dbat mme si cela avait t une vraie sance de questions-rponses. C'tait creux cela ressemblait encore  un gros plan communication, avec toutes les bonnes postures et la standing ovation qui va bien  la fin.

----------


## benjani13

> Quand on autorise des tirs sur des individus sans danger et s'enfuyant comme dans cet exemple (que tu as initialement cit), c'est que l'on autorise les bavures. De plus, bon nombre de ces blesss  la tte ne l'ont pas t suite  une agression des manifestants contre des policiers, ils ne peuvent donc pas utiliser l'excuse d'un tir de panique pour justifier une lgitime dfense.


Je me suis mal exprim. Ce que je disais est qu'il est possible que les policiers visent la tte des manifestants (et pour beaucoup de cas je le pense), mais je n'ai pas de preuve. Et je n'aime pas affirmer sans preuve. Ce qu'on peut affirmer avec un minimum d'assurance est qu'ils tirent en dehors des rgles applicables (ce que j'entendais par "n'importe comment", et je n'ajoutais aucune notion de panique, les policiers ne sont ni en panique ni en danger sur les vidos), et que la hirarchie ne recadre pas, voir comme tu le dis aprs, les pousse  la faute.




> Le moins que l'on puisse dire est qu'aucun ordre appuy n'est donn pour viter absolument les bavures. Ce qui est une faute caractrise du pouvoir : qui ne dit mot consent.


Voil, je marrtais au moins que l'on puisse dire sans trop spculer.

Enfin, les grand mdia semble commencer  s'emparer du sujet. Hier sur France 2:



Et donc comme le rapporte *halaster08*,  Castaner a dit "aucune policier n'a attaqu un gilet jaune", "Je n'ai jamais vu un policier attaquer un manifestant, un gilet jaune ou un journaliste". Pour moi c'est un signal envoy aux policiers/gendarmes: les gars, continuez comme a, vous avez l'aval et la protection du ministre de l'intrieur.




> Bonjour, qu'avez vous pens du grand dbat d'hier, devant les 600 maires ? Je me demande toujours comment peut on appeler dcemment a un dbat lorsqu'un mec, seul, parle tout seul pendant 7h sur des sujet qu'il a lui mme choisi et prpar auparavant. Et en plus, il ose dire que ce dbat est fait  son initiative, et pas pour des raisons politiques et sociales videntes. Apparemment le petit village tait devenu une forteresse, avec plus de CRS que d'habitants et une amende en cas de port d'un gilet jaune


J'appelle a un meeting de campagne. Il essaie de regagner sa base, il est en campagne.

Sinon, dans un univers parallle, le canard enchan nous apprend que Benalla aurait encore un autre passeport non rendu (en plus des deux diplomatiques qu'il vient de rendre suite aux prcdentes rvlations), en plus d'un tlphone Teorem (tlphone scuris fait par Thales qui quipe certains hauts placs), tlphone qui serait tagu secret dfense...

https://www.francetvinfo.fr/politiqu...e_3147143.html

----------


## zecreator

Je pense que depuis un mois, le mouvement des Gilets Jaunes n'a plus aucun impact sur la conscience collective. Les gens sont passs  autre chose et ce "Grand Dbat", personne n'est dupe. Si a devait changer quelque chose, le gouvernement ne s'y risquerait pas.

On va pas se mentir, le mouvement est devenue une Foire d'empoigne, o chaque clan y va de sa violence verbale et physique.

Pour un rsultat assez minable en fin de compte car quand on voit les premiers grands changement demands par les Gilets Jaunes pour ce dbat :
- Une taxation plus basse
- Un pouvoir d'achat plus lev
- Revenir  la limite des 90km/h

Les deux premires je comprends (moins d'impts et plus de pognon), mais revenir  la limite de 90km/h, c'est une priorit a ? Pourquoi pas un bar  putes obligatoire dans chaque entreprise ?

Moi j'aurais plus vu des choses comme :
- Ne plus autoriser la rupture conventionnelle ngocie, si c'est l'employeur qui souhaite se sparer de son employ(e) pour raison conomique.
- Reconnaitre le burn-out comme une maladie professionnelle lorsque celui-ci est li  l'environnement de travail.
- Imposer aux entreprises franaises de rgulariser tous leurs impts franais avant de quitter le pays.
- Mettre en place un principe de rmunration bas sur un % du CA de l'entreprise, avec un fixe minimum non ngociable. Ainsi, plus l'entreprise gagne de l'argent, et plus la rmunration de chaque employ voluera en fonction. Je vois dans ma boite, le CA augmente d'annes en annes, mais mon salaire n'a pas boug depuis 2 ans.

L, il y aura des vraies avances sociales.

----------


## Ryu2000

> mais revenir  la limite de 90km/h, c'est une priorit a ?


Carrment !
Est-ce que vous tes automobiliste  la campagne ? 
Roulez  80 km/h c'est de la torture psychologique et en plus tout le monde dteste le changement, surtout quand a va dans ce sens l, dj qu'on nous casse les couilles avec des zones 30 et des putains de ralentisseur mal foutu dans chaque village...
Macron a fait trop de choses impopulaire, trop vite, a a dbord. (80 km/h + des grosses augmentation de taxe sur le carburant, c'tait violent)
En plus a tombe en plein quand le ptrole n'est pas cher, quand il va augmenter a va faire mal.

----------


## pmithrandir

> - Ne plus autoriser la rupture conventionnelle ngocie, si c'est l'employeur qui souhaite se sparer de son employ(e) pour raison conomique.


Pourquoi ?
Moi j'aime bien l'ide de pouvoir se sparer en rglant ca officiellement avec un cheque.
Surtout que l'employ n'a aucune obligation de signer le papier.

Ca donne une flexibilit a tous et en 2 jours c'est fini. Ca vite les situations qui trainent des mois en affectant tout le monde

----------


## fredoche

rveil tardif de la hirarchie : 
https://www.francetvinfo.fr/economie...s_3147211.html

au passage 1200 LBD commands durant les ftes, videmment encore une maladresse des services de l'tat

Et le colonel dans l'extrait de France2 qui se flicite que ce ne soit pas des tirs  balles relles. Le mec est colonel, c'est grave quand mme. Visiblement selon lui pas d'autres alternatives sinon d'abattre les gens.

----------


## fredoche

> Carrment !
> Est-ce que vous tes automobiliste  la campagne ? 
> Roulez  80 km/h c'est de la torture psychologique et en plus tout le monde dteste le changement, surtout quand a va dans ce sens l, dj qu'on nous casse les couilles avec des zones 30 et des putains de ralentisseur mal foutu dans chaque village...


Moi oui et honntement je m'en fiche.
C'est une pompe  fric dont on a rajust le seuil pour qu'il rapporte plus, a plus les voitures-radars prives. Mais de l  parler de torture non... et les ralentisseurs et les zones 30 c'est quasi le seul moyen pour rendre les conducteurs un peu civiques dans leurs rapports avec les pitons.
Alors oui a gonfle, mais les gens sont d'une impatience telle au volant qu'il est difficile de faire autrement

----------


## fredoche

> Bref, je ne remets pas en cause le fait qu'il y ait des tirs  la tte, on a trop de preuves qui le montrent, l o je veux en venir, c'est qu'il peut y avoir X autres raisons que seulement des ordres.
> 
> Et surtout, la raison principale qui me fait dire que de tels ordres n'ont pas du tre donns, c'est que si c'tait le cas, TOUS les CRS et TOUS les policiers / la BAC viseraient la tte, et il y aurait normment plus de blesss / morts, et galement, on aurait des tmoignages de mecs des forces de l'ordre utilisant leur droit de retrait pour ne pas participer  ce genre de choses.
> 
> Qu'ils aient des ordres pour faire de la rpression avant les manifs, et de disperser les manifs en utilisant tous le matos  disposition mme si des fois c'est disproportionn, probablement, mais des ordres officiels demandant de viser la tte ? J'ai tout de mme du mal  y croire.


Cette notion de droit de retrait m'a travaill depuis que je t'ai lu, je n'y crois pas. Elle s'oppose  ce que Milgram appelait la soumission  l'autorit, autrement dit une forme de dresponsabilisation de ses propres actes sur la personne qui ordonne. 
Les expriences associs avaient t faites pour comprendre comment avait pu se raliser la machine de mort nazi avec une telle participation de la population allemande.

Mme devant des ordres abjects, ils seraient assez peu  se retirer, c'est comme a, et je pense que le profil type psychologique de ces forces de l'ordre doit encore mieux rpondre  ces phnomnes de soumission que la population gnrale. 
L'indpendance d'esprit est trs rare en ralit, la psychologie sociale dmontre  quels points l'humain se conforme.

Quand aux ordres officiels, non tu imagines bien que non

----------


## MiaowZedong

> Drle de formulation encore. Si "investir" et instaurer des services rgaliens c'est placer des centaines de milliers (voir plus d'un million) de ougours dans des camps de rducation et/ou les emprisonner...


Ce que je vais dire peut choquer parce qu'en temps qu'Occidentaux, nous sommes duqus  tout considrer sous un angle individualiste et surtout rejeter toute forme de responsabilit collective. Mais le terrorisme ethno-religieux n'est pas qu'un problme d'individus, il reprsente la forme extrme d'un discours qui est prvalent dans la socit d'origine des terroristes. Les Chinois ont eu des centaines de morts par le terrorisme Oughour, ils ont constats que traiter le problme comme un problme d'individus ne marchait pas, donc ils ont dcid de changer la socit Oughour. Par une mthode de _brute force_ qui m'horrifie franchement, mais ils s'attaquent  un vrai problme de socit, qui ne doit pas tre minimis juste parce que la rponse Chinoise nous choque.

Et le pire (d'un point de vue Occidental), c'est que a marche. Le dernier attentat Oughour remonte  plus de deux ans. En France, le dernier attentat musulman remonte  un mois, alors que la population de musulmans en France est beaucoup plus petite que la population de sparatistes musulmans en Chine. Mais ici nous ne savons pas juguler un tel problme culturel, alors nous acceptons que de temps en temps des gens seront tus. Ce n'est pas le choix des Chinois.

----------


## yolle

> C'est navrant ces discours ignorants sur la politique, de gens qui n'y comprennent rien et ne veulent rien en comprendre. Pourtant il suffit de regarder le CV d'Emmanuel Macron pour se rendre compte  quel point c'est faux. Les gens qui veulent se gaver, avoir de l'argent et se la couler douce, il font peut-tre des passages par l'ENA et/ou la politique mais le but c'est d'tre dans le priv, c'est dans le priv que l'argent coule  flots, que tu as le temps d'en profiter (l'expression "avoir un emploi du temps de ministre", tu connais?), et tu es bien moins surveill que dans le public, c'est a la belle vie.
> 
> C'est ce que Macron a fait dans un premier temps, il est sorti de l'ENA assez bien plac pour choisir son poste (5me), il a pris les Finances parce que c'est le mieux pour pouvoir basculer dans la finance, il se lie avec des grand patrons et aprs quelques annes il est banquier d'affaires. Comme il n'a pas fait les dix ans de services qu'un narque  doit  l'tat, il doit rembourser 54 000 pour son ducation...et il s'en fout parce qu'il a gagn autout d'un million par an dans la banque. 54K, c'est de la menue monaie pour un dirigeant de banque comme lui. Et quand il est rentr en politique depuis le priv, il est all directement au sommet: secrtaire de l'lyse, ministre, prsident.  Il est millionaire, il vit des revenus de son patrimoine, il fait de la politique en dilettante, par conviction, il s'est dj gav, faire de la politique ne lui profite pas personellement, il veut juste porter son idologie d'ultra-libral, ultra-individualiste.
> 
> Quand je vois que les GJ veulent baisser les rmunrations des lus et des hauts fonctionnaires, je ris jaune. Pourquoi? Parce qu'actuellement, ces gens sont amens  cotoyer des dirigeants du priv qui gagnent dix, cent, mille fois plus d'argent qu'eux. Ce que tu appelles la "noblesse d'tat" travaille beaucoup plus pour beaucoup moins que ses interlocuteurs du monde des affaires. Et c'est grave parce que cela cr une norme tentation de corruption, et amne les meilleurs et les plus ambitieux  quitter l'tat, "pantoufler" dans le jargon, parce que l'herbe est vraiment plus verte dans le priv. Si on les mettait au niveau de rmunration de la "petite classe moyenne" comme se dfinissent les GJ, il n'y aurait plus aucun qui resisterait et garderait les mains propres...
> 
> Alors oui, le niveau de vie d'un Darmanin qui ne s'imagine pas payer moins de 200 le restaurant fait envie, mais il ne faut pas oublier que dans son milieu social il est en fait un pauvre relatif, parce que la politique ne paie pas compare aux autres occupations de l'lite. Et que beaucoup de corruption vient justement de l, l'envie qu'ont ces politiciens, ces fonctionnaires, de rouler sur l'or comme le font les patrons du priv qu'ils cotoient  longueur de journe.
> 
> Le vrai problme, c'est le grand capital, l'lite des affaires. Mais comme personne n'coute les communistes en mon genre, le petit peuple va continuer de gueuler sur politiciens et fonctionnaires, qui servent finalement de fusibles, pendant que les patrons continuent  se gaver.


T"as 600 haut fonctionnaires qui se gavent, mais comme tu as tout compris a la politique, tu vas nous expliquer tout ca : https://www.capital.fr/economie-poli...blique-1266290

----------


## MiaowZedong

> Cette notion de droit de retrait m'a travaill depuis que je t'ai lu, je n'y crois pas. Elle s'oppose  ce que Milgram appelait la soumission  l'autorit, autrement dit une forme de dresponsabilisation de ses propres actes sur la personne qui ordonne. 
> Les expriences associs avaient t faites pour comprendre comment avait pu se raliser la machine de mort nazi avec une telle participation de la population allemande.
> 
> Mme devant des ordres abjects, ils seraient assez peu  se retirer, c'est comme a, et je pense que le profil type psychologique de ces forces de l'ordre doit encore mieux rpondre  ces phnomnes de soumission que la population gnrale. 
> L'indpendance d'esprit est trs rare en ralit, la psychologie sociale dmontre  quels points l'humain se conforme.
> 
> Quand aux ordres officiels, non tu imagines bien que non


Quand Papon organisait des escadrons de la mort dans Paris, il n'y certes pas eu de droit de retrait massivement exerccela aurait t suicidaire pour les agents en question, vu les enjeuxmais il y a bien eu "un groupe de policiers rpublicains" pour dnoncer.

Donc, je pense que si les ordres taient explicitement de faire des blesss, il y aurait au moins une tribune anonyme dans les journaux, pour dnoncer. Par contre, que les chefs montent plus subtilement la tte  leurs troupes, que le policier moyen n'est pas au courant de ses collgues qui s'infiltrent en civil faire les agents provocateurs (j'ai t SO, hein, je sais que a arrive), que le rythme d'tre toujours en intervention contribue  couper la police de la population et maintient les policiers dans une mentalit d'affrontement...oui.

----------


## ddoumeche

> tant votre voisin ,
> Je ne connais pas tout de ce qui se passe en France, seul les informations (pas toujours juste) me son accessible. Mais est-ce qu'il ne serait pas mieux de faire pter votre systme et donner un bon coup de pied au fesse de votre "gentil" prsident et de ses larbins ? Puis de refaire un systme plus galitaire et pas fixer sur la taxation dautrui ?


Le franais veut virer Macron pour continuer de pouvoir tirer profit du systme sur le dos de son voisin. C'est cela l'galit.
Mais monsieur Macron a une personnalit faisant qu'il prferera fuir sur l'le d'Elbe plutt que de cder le moindre pouce de terrain au bas peuple qu'il mprise profondment, comme bon reprsentant de cette "lite" passe par les grandes coles que le monde entier nous envie.

----------


## MiaowZedong

> T"as 600 haut fonctionnaires qui se gavent, mais comme tu as tout compris a la politique, tu vas nous expliquer tout ca : https://www.capital.fr/economie-poli...blique-1266290


150 000/an? C'est beaucoup, mais dans un certain milieu social a peut paraitre trs peu. Encore une fois: Macron gagnait plus de 8 fois a quand il tait banquier, s'il voulait se gaver, et si ces fonctionnaires qui sont aussi diplms que lui voudraient se gaver, financirement, ils seraient dans les affaires.

Le fonctionnaire le mieux pay gagne 29 000/mois, soit 348 000/an? Si a te choques, apprends qu'un patron du CAC 40 touchait en moyenne 5 070 000/an en 2017, et a ne fait que monter.  ct d'eux, les grands fonctionnaires qui te mettent la bave aux lvres sont des mendiants ::aie::

----------


## seedbarrett

Aussi tonnant que cela puisse paraitre, en tapant "public senat" sur twitch on se rend compte que les auditions sont stream ! Je suis assez tonn de voir que a passe, mais aussi de voir 1500 personnes a 17h sur un stream pas forcement lgal commenter ce qu'il se passe. J'aime voir nos citoyens se pencher sur notre dmocratie (j'aime moins les "Oubliez pas de sub !!!" mais a reste un stream)

----------


## yolle

> 150 000/an? C'est beaucoup, mais dans un certain milieu social a peut paraitre trs peu. Encore une fois: Macron gagnait plus de 8 fois a quand il tait banquier, s'il voulait se gaver, et si ces fonctionnaires qui sont aussi diplms que lui voudraient se gaver; financirement, ils seraient dans les affaires.
> 
> Le fonctionnaire le mieux pay gagne 29 000/mois, soit 348 000/an? Si a te choques, apprends qu'un patron du CAC 40 touchait en moyenne 5 070 000/an en 2017, et a ne fait que monter.  ct d'eux, les grands fonctionnaires qui te mettent la bave aux lvres sont des mendiants


bon bref ... trop long a t"expliquer, pas grave.

----------


## ddoumeche

> bon bref ... trop long a t"expliquer, pas grave.


Je pense que MiawZedong a t pris en otage par le discours du Mlenchon, snateur socialiste pendant 30 ans, qui se dcouvre une me de robin des bois pour sauver le pauvre fonctionnariat en taxant la riche classe moyenne. 

Mlenchon qui justifiait le cumul des mandat parce que cela permettait dtre incorruptible.

----------


## Invit

> T"as 600 haut fonctionnaires qui se gavent, mais comme tu as tout compris a la politique, tu vas nous expliquer tout ca : https://www.capital.fr/economie-poli...blique-1266290


 mettre en relation avec les rmunrations des personnages rpertoris ici par exemple : https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Classe...7aises_en_2017 (tu peux facilement trouver un ordre d'ide de leurs salaires sur le web).

----------


## yolle

> mettre en relation avec les rmunrations des personnages rpertoris ici par exemple : https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Classe...7aises_en_2017 (tu peux facilement trouver un ordre d'ide de leurs salaires sur le web).


je me contrefout des boites prives. je ne regarde que les gens qui sont pays avec MES impts. Le discours a 2 balles qui consiste a dire "ils risquent d'tre corrompus etc etc" c"tait bon en 1970.

----------


## Invit

> je me contrefout des boites prives. je ne regardes que les gens qui sont pays avec MES impots.


Ah ! Je pensais que tu rpondais  a :



> 150 000/an? C'est beaucoup, mais dans un certain milieu social a peut paraitre trs peu.



Les salaires des patrons de banques, d'assurances et d'nergie, tu les paies aussi, c'est juste que a vient avec le mot 'facture' et pas 'impt'.

----------


## benjani13

> Aussi tonnant que cela puisse paraitre, en tapant "public senat" sur twitch on se rend compte que les auditions sont https://www.twitch.tv/accropolis ! Je suis assez tonn de voir que a passe, mais aussi de voir 1500 personnes a 17h sur un stream pas forcement lgal commenter ce qu'il se passe. J'aime voir nos citoyens se pencher sur notre dmocratie (j'aime moins les "Oubliez pas de sub !!!" mais a reste un stream)


J'ai connu Accropolis  sur youtube il y a deux ou trois ans, le gars faisait quelques missions politique et commentait en direct les dbats  l'assembl (en ajoutant des prcisions, des explications, pour mieux comprendre ce qu'il se passait), c'tait franchement intressant. Merci de me l'avoir refait dcouvrir sur Twitch j'irai y faire un tour (ton lien semble cass par contre). 

Le nombre de spectateur ne me surprend pas, mme si je vois un commentaire disant qu'il y a beaucoup plus de monde que d'habitude. C'est l'effet Benalla, beaucoup de gens ont suivi en direct les diverses auditions.

----------


## yolle

Un petit jeune qui explique son boulot a la cour des compte :

----------


## Bubu017

C'est quand mme hallucinant d'tre obnubil  ce point par les 80km/h. D'accord c'est chiant, mais c'est a qui va empcher les hpitaux de fermer ? qui va donner du pain  ceux qui en manquent en fin de mois ? etc. etc.
Si c'est si important pour les gens, c'est que leur situation n'est pas si catastrophique que a

----------


## DevTroglodyte

> Quand Papon organisait des escadrons de la mort dans Paris, il n'y certes pas eu de droit de retrait massivement exerccela aurait t suicidaire pour les agents en question, vu les enjeuxmais il y a bien eu "un groupe de policiers rpublicains" pour dnoncer.


C'est normal, a. D'aprs l'exprience de Milgram, et ce qui s'est refait par la suite (genre "Le jeu de la mort", trouvable sur youtube), il y a toujours un pourcentage des tests qui osent dire "non", et un pourcentage plus grand qui essaye, tant bien que mal, de tricher. (dans l'exemple, dnoncer anonymement) Mais la majorit va suivre les ordres, avec toute la palette de sentiments qu'on imagine dans ces cas l.

----------


## r0d

> je me contrefout des boites prives. je ne regarde que les gens qui sont pays avec MES impts. Le discours a 2 balles qui consiste a dire "ils risquent d'tre corrompu etc etc" c"tait bon en 1970.


Juste une petite vidence que l'on oublie souvent, c'est pour qu'il y ait corruption, il faut un politique, mais il faut aussi un acteur du priv. 
Vous avez remarqu que lorsqu'il y a des scandales de corruption, ce sont toujours les politiques qui sont montrs du doigts, mais l'entrepreneur / le manager / l'entreprise qui a corrompu le politicien n'est jamais mis en cause mdiatiquement. Dans certains pays (Suisse, Espagne, Italie, ...), la loi protge mme les entreprises dans les cas de corruption, en interdisant que le nom de l'entreprise apparaisse dans les rapports de procs publics.
Bon, je ne sais pas trop quoi tirer de a, mais je trouve que c'est un point intressant  noter.

Quant  la gabegie des grand riches privs (pas uniquement les patrons), a a des consquences sur nous de bien des faons. Un exemple tout bte: la France est la championne du monde, depuis quelques annes, de la rmunration des actionnaires (via les dividendes notamment). Cet argent se retrouve trs vite dans les paradis fiscaux, au lieu d'arriver dans nos poches sous forme d'augmentation, ou d'amliorer la productivit de l'entreprise via des investissement ou des embauches. Sachant que les embauchent ont aussi un impact trs important sur la socit en tant que groupe.
Mais cette gabegie a tout un tas de consquences plus caches et sournoises. Par exemple, les grandes fortunes franaises se sont cres - depuis plusieurs sicles d'ailleurs, c'est pas nouveau, mais a continue - par des dpouillement en rgles de joyaux de l'tat. Par exemple, dans son dernier bouquin Les Prdateurs, Denis Robert (avec Catherine Legall) expliquent comment quelques canailles (aujourd'hui milliardaires) ont rcupr sournoisement EDF et GDF (avec le concours de politiciens peu regardants, notamment Sarkozy). Et devinez quoi ? Le prix du chauffage a explos depuis lors, ce qui en fait aujourd'hui un des plus gros poste de dpense des mnages franais!

C'est un exemple parmi tant d'autres, mais plus globalement, les richesses que l'on cre, si elle se retrouvent dans les mauvaises poches, sont mal utilises. Et a s'est un problme qui nous concerne tous.

D'ailleurs j'entends dire parfois que ce que l'on souhaite, c'est juste une meilleure rpartition de l'impt, ou un impt plus juste. Mais pour moi il y a un autre versant  ce mme problme, qui est la faon dont les impts sont utiliss. Lorsque par exemple les gouvernements de droites ou de gauche, depuis 20 ans, continuent  donner des milliards aux grands groupes (CICE, etc.), et que l'on a eu largement le temps de constater que a ne cr pas de l'emploi puisque a part, dans le meilleur des cas, dans les compte en banque dlocaliss des actionnaires, alors voil un argent public bien mal utilis, et cela, encore une fois nous concerne tous, que l'on soit de droite ou de gauche.

----------


## seedbarrett

> Merci de me l'avoir refait dcouvrir sur Twitch j'irai y faire un tour (ton lien semble cass par contre).


Merci c'est corrig. Je ne connais pas les ides de ce collectif (j'ai l'impression qu'il n'est pas seul ?) mais a n'a pas l'air trop mal  premire vue. Benalla fait vendre clairement, et on en a dj assez parl, mais je sais toujours pas comment ils vont s'en sortir, a fais plus de 6 mois et tous les jours y'a des nouveauts !

----------


## r0d

Pardon pour les innombrables et ignobles fautes dans mon message prcdent, que j'ai vomi en 20 secondes avant de fuir promptement de mon poste de travail car j'avais un rdv.
Je n'dite mme pas tiens... j'assume!
Jipt ... pas taper !  ::aie::

----------


## fredoche

> Jipt ... pas taper !


Jipt serait-il une rincarnation de

----------


## ABCIWEB

> C'est quand mme hallucinant d'tre obnubil  ce point par les 80km/h. D'accord c'est chiant, mais c'est a qui va empcher les hpitaux de fermer ? qui va donner du pain  ceux qui en manquent en fin de mois ? etc. etc.
> Si c'est si important pour les gens, c'est que leur situation n'est pas si catastrophique que a.


Ce n'est pas parce que c'est important pour certains, que c'est pour autant leur seul problme, et encore moins le principal problme de tout le monde.

Ce n'tait pas la revendication initiale des gilets jaunes. Mais Macron donne a en pture au peuple comme ses autres sujets de discussions. La dmocratie selon lui, est de contraindre le peuple de s'emparer des sujets qui ne drangeront pas sa politique nolibrale, en tentant cependant de convaincre l'opinion qu'il est un grand dmocrate ouvert au dialogue et qui sait faire des concessions.

Le retour aux 90Km/h lui cotera des recettes de PV en moins, mais il compensera par une hausse des taxes sur l'nergie ou la CSG... la liste des possibilits est grande. Cela ne remet pas en cause sa politique de casse sociale qu'il raffirme avec force et mpris tous les jours.

----------


## ABCIWEB

> Pardon pour les innombrables et ignobles fautes dans mon message prcdent, que j'ai vomi en 20 secondes avant de fuir promptement de mon poste de travail car j'avais un rdv.
> Je n'dite mme pas tiens... j'assume!
> Jipt ... pas taper !


Pas grave pour les fautes, il te sera beaucoup pardonn  :;): 




> D'ailleurs j'entends dire parfois que ce que l'on souhaite, c'est juste une meilleure rpartition de l'impt, ou un impt plus juste. Mais pour moi il y a un autre versant  ce mme problme, qui est la faon dont les impts sont utiliss. Lorsque par exemple les gouvernements de droites ou de gauche, depuis 20 ans, continuent  donner des milliards aux grands groupes (CICE, etc.), et que l'on a eu largement le temps de constater que a ne cr pas de l'emploi...


Quand on dit souhaiter un impt plus juste, c'est souvent une formule rapide (gnrique) qui englobe les deux versants du problme. Mais tu fais bien de reprciser et de distinguer ces deux versants  ::): 




> Je me suis mal exprim. Ce que je disais est qu'il est possible que les policiers visent la tte des manifestants (et pour beaucoup de cas je le pense), mais je n'ai pas de preuve...


Tu t'es bien exprim. Je ne t'ai pas cit pour te contredire mais pour rebondir sur ton message, pour le complter  :;):

----------


## zecreator

> Pourquoi ?
> Moi j'aime bien l'ide de pouvoir se sparer en rglant ca officiellement avec un cheque.
> Surtout que l'employ n'a aucune obligation de signer le papier.
> 
> Ca donne une flexibilit a tous et en 2 jours c'est fini. Ca vite les situations qui trainent des mois en affectant tout le monde


a donne une flexibilit surtout  l'employeur. J'ai vcu 2 licenciements conomique, et la situation tait surtout gnante pour moi. Les mecs qui ont mal gr le business et qui ont cr cette situation sont toujours en poste aujourd'hui. C'est tout de mme plus facile de virer 4 petits cadres que de virer le dirigeant responsable.

Il ne faut donc pas leur faciliter la vie.

----------


## pmithrandir

> a donne une flexibilit surtout  l'employeur. J'ai vcu 2 licenciements conomique, et la situation tait surtout gnante pour moi. Les mecs qui ont mal gr le business et qui ont cr cette situation sont toujours en poste aujourd'hui. C'est tout de mme plus facile de virer 4 petits cadres que de virer le dirigeant responsable.
> 
> Il ne faut donc pas leur faciliter la vie.


A l'inverse, j'ai vu des gens se faire briser petit  petit pour limiter les indemnits et les risques aux prudhommes pour la boite... et d'autres qui ont sign un papier et sont parti rapidement sans souffrir sur le chemin.

J'ai tendance  aimer les solutions claires et nettes qui vont vite.

----------


## zecreator

C'est une reponse de quelqu'un qui n'a sans doute jamais vcu une telle situation. Quand aprs 15 ans de bote on te remercie, et que l'on te propose un chque de merde pour prserver l'image de la bote (chez nous on ne licencie pas) et que tu te rends compte que tu es le seul  payer pour les 5 annes o ta direction  n'as fait que prendre des dcisions  la con, ben t'as juste envie de cramer la bote.

Un chque, mme assez gris, ne remplacera pas un boulot  plein temps. Quand tu as 45 ans, un crdit immobilier, 2 gosses, ben te retrouver au chmage c'est pas un choix  faire. 

Et quand tu accepts le chque, tu n'as pas le droit  la mme protection sociale que si tu es licenci. 

 mditer.

----------


## zecreator

Quand tu as dpass 25 ans de carrire, tu devrais avoir le droit  ce qu'on te foute la paix, et que l'on te mette pas dans une situation de merde qui t'oblige  reprendre ta vie  zro.

Aprs, on s'tonne que les franais ne soient pas hyper investis au travail. Vu l'pe de Damocles qui s'agite en permanence au dessus de nos ttes, rien d'tonnant.

----------


## zecreator

Il ne faut pas avoir peur de voir partir nos entreprises et nos riches. Aprs tout, s'ils n'acceptent pas de jouer le jeu, qu'ils partent. Personne ne les retient.

On ne doit pas cder  ce chantage immonde des puissants. Le monde entier a les yeux rives sur la France. Si nous franais, nous montrons qu'il est possible de vivre autrement, les autres pays suivront.

----------


## zecreator

> J'ai tendance  aimer les solutions claires et nettes qui vont vite.


Les Nazis ont utilis les mmes propos pour leur "Solution finale".

----------


## Ecthelion2

> Les Nazis ont utilis les mmes propos pour leur "Solution finale".


GG pour le point Godwin, c'est vrai que c'est comparable  une rupture conventionnelle.  ::ptdr:: 


Sinon, la rupture conventionnelle, de mmoire, il faut que les deux partis la signe et soient d'accord.

Si tu ne veux pas de juste un chque, et tre licenci pour avoir le droit  tout ce qui va avec, suffit de ne pas signer la rupture conventionnelle non ? J'ai un peu du mal  voir le problme en fait.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Sinon, la rupture conventionnelle, de mmoire, il faut que les deux partis la signe et soient d'accord.
> 
> Si tu ne veux pas de juste un chque, et tre licenci pour avoir le droit  tout ce qui va avec, suffit de ne pas signer la rupture conventionnelle non ? J'ai un peu du mal  voir le problme en fait.


De ce que j'en ai compris, ce n'tait une rupture conventionnelle, mais un licenciement pour raisons conomiques. Dans ce cas, tu n'as que tes yeux pour pleurer.

----------


## Ecthelion2

> De ce que j'en ai compris, ce n'tait une rupture conventionnelle, mais un licenciement pour raisons conomiques. Dans ce cas, tu n'as que tes yeux pour pleurer.


Bah : 




> Moi j'aurais plus vu des choses comme :
> - Ne plus autoriser la *rupture conventionnelle ngocie*, si c'est l'employeur qui souhaite se sparer de son employ(e) *pour raison conomique*.


Donc bon, il parle bien de rupture conventionnelle (effectivement dans ce cas prcis,  l'initiative de l'employeur pour raison conomique) ou alors je loupe un truc et je veux bien qu'on m'claire.

----------


## Jon Shannow

C'est peut-tre moi qui n'ai pas compris.  ::aie:: 

Voire, on a rien compris ni l'un, ni l'autre.  ::mouarf::

----------


## zecreator

Dans ma boite, on ne licencie pas. Au pire, si la personne ne souhaite pas ngocier, ils pourrissent la situation. La personne est isole des autres quipes (plus d'intgration aux missions), on lui donne des objectifs infaisables... et elle finie par partir d'elle mme. J'ai vu des mecs partir le jour mme, on leur  demand de ne plus venir au bureau, de rendre badge et ordi, et de faire leur pravis chez-eux. D'autres ont t menacs pour fautes professionnelles bidons, et pousss vers la sortie avec le minimum d'indemnits.

Quand tu es dans une entreprise de 100 personnes, tu peux encore ngocier, tu peux avoir des moyens de pression. Mais dans une boite comme la mienne, qui  son propre cabinet d'avocats d'affaires, qui a prs de 200 000 salaris dans le monde, t'es personne. Elle est rgulirement convoque aux Prud'Hommes et elle ne prend mme pas la peine de se dplacer aux convocations. Tu peux toujours essay de ngocier un licenciement avec ce genre de boite. Si elle a dcid que ce serait une rupture, ce sera une rupture. Elle passe la main  son Service RH, tu n'as plus de contact avec ton N+1. Tu signes, tu prends le chque. Point.

Ils sont bien conscients que les Prud'Hommes a prend du temps, et que du temps tu n'en as pas et qu'attendre 2  3 ans que le tribunal tranche (sans savoir ce que a va donner), t'as intrt  avoir mis des conomies de cot.

Je n'invente rien, je le vois tous les mois....

----------


## Marco46

36 policiers qui se sont suicids pour tout 2018, 7 depuis le 1er janvier 2019, 3 en 24h le 14 janvier. 75 suicides depuis l'lection de Macron. Chiffres non-officiels, source dans la vido Alexandre Langlois secrtaire gnral d'un syndicat de police.

Pour se donner un rfrentiel la vague de suicide chez Orange c'est 35 morts en deux ans (2008-2009). Suite  cet pisode le PDG de l'poque a du dmissionner, le DRH aussi et ils ont t mis en examen pour harclement (pas encore jug en 2018 tonnant non ?).

Et Guant qui prend seulement un an de taule (qu'il ne fera pas) pour avoir tap dans les fonds destins  aider la police  faire son travail d'enqute.

Hallucinant.

----------


## benjani13

J'ai vu cet interview Marco c'est difiant. D'ailleurs j'avais dj vu ce Monsieur chez Thinkerview, c'tait il y a 2 ans et demi, tout aussi intressant:



Aprs Castaner, Laurent Nuez persiste est signe, rien  se reprocher:



> La riposte des forces de l'ordre est proportionne et encadre. Sans l'usage des moyens intermdiaires de dfense, des policiers ou des gendarmes auraient peut-tre t lynchs. Avec @CCastaner nous avons rappel les conditions de leur emploi : elles sont strictes et contrles.


L'intervention complte: https://twitter.com/NunezLaurent/sta...15497256886272

Un article de Libration parle de "dni d'Etat" : https://www.liberation.fr/france/201...u-deni_1703708

On voit que la digue mdiatique s'est rompue. Aprs deux mois  retenir l'information, le barrage s'est rompu et les articles et reportages dferlent depuis deux jours. Peut tre que les prochain barrage qui cdera sera celui de la colre et du dsarroi de la police.

----------


## ABCIWEB

Salut,

Compte rendu d'Envoyer Spcial ce soir sur France 2 :  Glyphosate : comment sen sortir . 

Je ne mets plus le lien de France2 car leurs vidos ne sont pas disponibles trs longtemps. Pour ceux qui liraient ce message plus tard, ces missions sont ensuite (souvent) publies sur Youtube, donc une recherche sur le titre devrait donner de bons rsultats.

Le monde nous en donne un petit rsum, cela dit toute l'mission est intressante/choquante, regardez-l si vous avez du temps.




> Dans un parc londonien, assis sur un banc face  un journaliste, un scientifique de grande renomme jure ses grands dieux que larticle quil a sign dans une revue savante, ddouanant le glyphosate des maux dont il est accus, na pas t amend par Monsanto. Le journaliste lui tend alors une liasse de documents. Le biologiste sen saisit, se penche sur les feuillets o sont consignes toutes les interventions des cadres de la firme agrochimique sur son manuscrit : un masque de stupeur et de colre tombe sur le visage du chercheur
> ...
> Lensemble du magazine explore aussi dautres aspects du dossier. Une quinzaine de citoyens ont ainsi t recruts au hasard pour tester la prsence de glyphosate dans leur urine, tout comme une slection de personnalits  sportifs, mdecins, acteurs, etc. La prsence du glyphosate est gnralise, et si le test na bien sr pas valeur dvaluation du risque rel, au moins montre-t-il quil est  peu prs impossible dchapper au clbre herbicide.
> ...
> Fin 2017, Emmanuel Macron promettait, dans un Tweet ambitieux, que le glyphosate serait interdit en France  dans trois ans au plus tard . Cette affirmation prsidentielle a dclench une forte activit parlementaire, des dputs de la majorit sempressant dappeler  linscription, dans la loi Egalim. Mais lorsque lElyse et le gouvernement eu*rent ralis que la promesse serait difficile  tenir, il a fallu collectivement replier les gaules. *Ne pas signer ses propres amendements, par exemple, ou dserter lHmicycle au bon moment Vritablement hilarante, la chronique de ce rtropdalage collectif, narre par les journalistes d Envoy spcial , nest, hlas, pas  lhonneur des dputs de la majorit.*


Bonne nouvelle pour les admirateurs de Macron, ils sont comme les autres, cobayes du glyphosate car l'mission a montr aprs analyses que tout le monde en avait dans l'organisme. Consolons-nous du fait qu'un premier rapport de l'OMS a dclar que c'tait probablement cancrigne, donc pas certain. Et le doute est entretenu par des experts reconnus qui se contentent de signer les rapports de Monsanto contre rmunration, ce qui devrait nous rassurer.

On voit des WHIP (selon le tmoignage d'une dpute), proches collaborateurs de sa Majest, venir rappeler la parole Divine aux deputs LREM juste avant le vote. A tel point que Sandrine Le Feur qui tait une des principales initiatrices du projet d'inscrire l'interdiction du glyphosate dans la loi, a fini par voter contre sa propre proposition. Matthieu Orphelin, autre grand dfenseur de ce projet a t invit le jour mme du vote par un ministre  l'inauguration d'une piste cyclable. Lui qui voulait sauver les franais d'un risque potentiellement grave, le voil entrain de faire un tour de vlo. Mot d'excuse, punition,  humiliation, on ne le saura pas mais il assume tranquille.

Faut croire que la soupe est bonne pour renier ses convictions  ce point.

Ah oui, le premier vote s'est fait une nuit  2 heures du matin, ce dont se sont plaint beaucoup de dputs pour justifier leur absence, la fin lgale des horaires de vote tant 1H du matin. Pour tenir compte de cette remarque, le prsident de l'assemble a fait voter la seconde dlibration sur le glyphosate  5 heures du matin  ::P: 

Autant dire qu'il n'y a plus de parlement, plus de dmocratie et qu'on est dans un rgime autoritaire/dictatorial.

Pas tonnant que le Monde ait comment ce reportage : "stupeurs et tremblements".

----------


## benjani13

Attention ce reportage a t pas mal dcri. Le sujet du glyphosate est, dans ce reportage comme ailleurs, trs mal abord, c'est  dire de faon totalement dogmatique et non scientifique.

Divers personnes srieuses ont comment en direct le reportage sur twitter pour apporter les corrections ncessaires.

Par exemple sur le coup du "oulala j'ai plein de glyphosate dans mon pipi":
Rponse d'une journaliste: https://twitter.com/GeWoessner/statu...60292079751170

Une autre journaliste apporte des informations en rponse au reportage via Twitter: https://twitter.com/emma_ducros

Le live tweet d'Un Monde Riant (voir sa chaine youtube o il aborde quelques fois le sujet): https://twitter.com/UnMondeRiant/sta...92556016615427

La plus rcente qu'il ait fait sur le sujet:



Le simple fait que le reportage donne la parole  Sralini est une preuve de non srieux. Son travail a t descendu en flche par la communaut scientifique, c'est act et on ne devrait mme plus en parler. Le Monde aurait pu puiser dans ses propres archives pour nuancer son rsum de l'mission.
2013, l'tude de Sralini a t dpublie: https://www.lemonde.fr/planete/artic...2525_3244.html
Dcembre 2018: l'affaire Sralini 6 ans aprs: https://www.lemonde.fr/planete/artic...6681_3244.html

Il y a plein de chose  dire sur le glyphosate et les pesticides en gnrale, sur l'avenir de l'agriculture, mais c'est dommage que des personnes pensent dfendre le bien communs en utilisant des arguments dogmatiques, des effets larmoyants, saupoudr d'appels  la nature. Le cas du glyphosate est un cas d'cole pour cela et Envoy Spciale semble avoir sauter dans le pige les deux pieds joints.

Et les propos en rponse au reportage ne remette pas en cause le lobbying de Monsanto ou autre, ces boites se foutent tout aussi bien du consensus scientifique.

Bref on a des industriels qui veulent faire du business  tout prix, des mouvements colos dogmatiques qui ne font rien avancer, des lobbys de greenwashing et du bio qui sont un mlange des deux (genre gnrations futures), des mouvements sectaires (Pierre Rabhi). Et nous on est coinc au milieux de tout a.

----------


## ABCIWEB

> 36 policiers qui se sont suicids pour tout 2018, 7 depuis le 1er janvier 2019, 3 en 24h le 14 janvier. 75 suicides depuis l'lection de Macron. Chiffres non-officiels, source dans la vido Alexandre Langlois secrtaire gnral d'un syndicat de police.
> 
> Pour se donner un rfrentiel la vague de suicide chez Orange c'est 35 morts en deux ans (2008-2009). Suite  cet pisode le PDG de l'poque a du dmissionner, le DRH aussi et ils ont t mis en examen pour harclement (pas encore jug en 2018 tonnant non ?).
> 
> Et Guant qui prend seulement un an de taule (qu'il ne fera pas) pour avoir tap dans les fonds destins  aider la police  faire son travail d'enqute.
> 
> Hallucinant.


Merci d'avoir trouv cette vido qui devrait faire un buzz. Avec sa fin ironique "je rappelle que Ryana n'est pas disponible, Macron pourrait donc nous recevoir", je doute qu'il fasse encore longtemps partie de la police. Pertinent, espigle et couillu le mec, un flic comme on les aime qui ressemble enfin  un tre humain.

----------


## ABCIWEB

> Le simple fait que le reportage cite Sralini est une preuve de non srieux.


Ce n'est pas mon avis. Il y a aussi des soupons sur la dclassification de sa recherche : le directeur du magazine qui l'a dclass a reu en mme temps un chque de 16 000 (montant de mmoire) de la part de Monsanto... encore un hasard suspect comme on en voit souvent chez Monsanto.  Sralini dit aussi que sur une centaine de publications qu'il a faites, c'est la seule qui ait t dclasse. Cela donne  rflchir. 

On voit aussi vers le milieu de l'mission, les manoeuvres de Monsanto qui arrte sa collaboration avec un minent biologiste anglo saxon parce que ses conclusions ne sont pas favorables au produit et qu'il prvoit des mutations gntiques. Sur toutes les tudes faites dans les laboratoires universitaires, plus des deux tiers ont montr un danger potentiel du glyphosate. Ce n'est pas rien. Par ailleurs je fais trs peu confiance aux dernires analyses europennes depuis que Bayer a rachet Monsanto, par exemple : 

Les conclusions de la dernire tude que tu cite   GMO90 +  peuvent aussi tre interprtes, voir le parisien. En tous cas elles ne concernent pas le glyhosate puisque tous les rats, y compris les rats tmoins, mangeaient galement du glyphosate.



> De plus, le doute persiste pour le Roundup lui-mme, dont la substance active est le glyphosate. Conduite en France par le toxicologue Bernard Salles et publie en dcembre 2018,  GMO90 +  ne tire pas de conclusions sur ce produit, qui ntait pas le sujet dtude. Les croquettes donnes  ses diffrents groupes de cobayes, nourris ou non aux OGM, contenaient toutes du glyphosate, rendant impossibles les comparaisons.
> 
> Un  dtail  qui na pas chapp  Gilles-Eric Sralini :  Nous, nous avions nourri nos contrles (NDLR : rats tmoins) avec de la nourriture qui ntait pas traite aux pesticides, cest pour a que nous avions beaucoup moins de tumeurs chez eux.  Le chercheur de luniversit de Caen, qui dnonce une campagne de dnigrement permanente, peut nanmoins revendiquer une victoire : saisie par son comit de recherche, le Criigen, la justice a annul mardi lautorisation de mise sur le march dun produit  base de glyphosate, le Pro Roundup 360.


Et puisque tu parlais de Sralini, juste avant dans ce mme article : 



> Organismes secrtement influencs
> 
> Toujours soucieuse de convaincre les autorits de la prtendue innocuit de ses produits, Monsanto va recevoir, le mme jour, un soutien inespr. Au petit matin, David Stark, alors vice-prsident de la socit, trouve dans sa bote e-mail une offre allchante :  Jaurai  apporter ma contribution  une runion trs importante prvue vendredi prochain avec des organismes gouvernementaux de trs haut niveau (NDLR : en France). Il me serait trs utile davoir plus dinformations en provenance de Monsanto.  Une proposition de lobbying qui doit rester secrte :  Je ne retracerai pas la source, nous devrons tre trs informatifs, sinon une trs mauvaise dcision pourrait tre prise.


C'est suivi par des extraits de plusieurs mosanto papers avec comme sous-titre "Monsanto reoit l'aide d'un scientifique franais pour dcrier Sralini".

Enfin et surtout la dangerosit relle du glyphosate n'tait pas le seul sujet. C'est dommage que tu ne retienne que cela, tout comme les journalistes que tu as cits, qui s'attardent plus sur des dtails que sur le fond, ce qui les rend peu crdibles.  Genre le fait que Lyse Lucet ait dit qu'il n'y avait pas de taux maximum autoris m'a interloqu galement sur le moment, peut-tre voulait-elle dire qu'on ne sait pas rellement  partir de quel seuil le produit pouvait tre dangereux avec l'effet cocktails, je ne sais pas. 
Mais toujours est-il que cela ne suffit pas  remettre en cause tous les tmoignages, ni toutes les enqutes faites par d'autres journalistes, ni les Monsanto Papers, ni le fait que la justice amricaine ait condamn Monsanto en premire instance pour le cancer du jardinier, ni les insuffisances rnales au Sri Lanka qui a fini par interdire ce produit. Mais bon les chercheurs et le gouvernement srilankais sont ncessairement abrutis, tout comme certains juges amricains, et d'autres juges franais... et les Monsanto Papers sont une invention.

Les journalistes que tu as cit tentent de dissimuler des montagnes derrire leur petit doigt soi-disant critique, avec un niveau potache pour Emmanuelle Ducros et Graldine Woessner (je n'ai pas regard tes autres liens...). C'est du baratin pseudo scientifique comme les nolibraux font du baratin pseudo conomique.  Je ne suis impressionn ni par l'un ni par l'autre, et tu devrais en faire de mme  :;): 

L'essentiel et qui est incontestable ce sont les manoeuvres frauduleuses de Monsanto, la corruption de bon nombre de scientifiques, ET les manoeuvres du gouvernement pour intimider ses propres dputs, les votes qui sont reports  5H du matin pour passer plus facilement... C'est  dire le reniement total de notre dmocratie et une confirmation de plus que nous sommes sous un rgime dictatorial.

----------


## Ryu2000

> 36 policiers qui se sont suicids pour tout 2018, 7 depuis le 1er janvier 2019, 3 en 24h le 14 janvier.


3 policiers se sont donn la mort en 24 heures.

Oh pure le gars dans la vido dit "Les racines du mal sont le haut de notre hirarchie" !!!  ::heart::  ::heart::  ::heart:: 
C'est tellement bien d'entendre a.
On voit que les policiers sont galement les victimes des politiciens.

Ce serait beau que les policiers rejoignent les gilets jaunes. Il faut aller occuper le ministre de l'intrieur ^^
Quand les policiers manifestent les choses bougent plus vite.
L'Etat va revaloriser les salaires des policiers aprs une journe de protestation

Une autre vido dans les tendances YouTube :


On voit que la manifestation est pacifiste tant qu'il n'y a pas de CRS, ds que les CRS bloquent une rue qui est autoris, a dgnre, ils attaquent des manifestant pacifiste pour provoquer, a doit probablement venir des ordres qu'ils reoivent.




> Autant dire qu'il n'y a plus de parlement, plus de dmocratie et qu'on est dans un rgime autoritaire/dictatorial.


Rvolution !  ::frenchy::

----------


## Ecthelion2

> Dans ma boite, on ne licencie pas. Au pire, si la personne ne souhaite pas ngocier, ils pourrissent la situation. La personne est isole des autres quipes (plus d'intgration aux missions), on lui donne des objectifs infaisables... et elle finie par partir d'elle mme. J'ai vu des mecs partir le jour mme, on leur  demand de ne plus venir au bureau, de rendre badge et ordi, et de faire leur pravis chez-eux. D'autres ont t menacs pour fautes professionnelles bidons, et pousss vers la sortie avec le minimum d'indemnits.
> 
> Quand tu es dans une entreprise de 100 personnes, tu peux encore ngocier, tu peux avoir des moyens de pression. Mais dans une boite comme la mienne, qui  son propre cabinet d'avocats d'affaires, qui a prs de 200 000 salaris dans le monde, t'es personne. Elle est rgulirement convoque aux Prud'Hommes et elle ne prend mme pas la peine de se dplacer aux convocations. Tu peux toujours essay de ngocier un licenciement avec ce genre de boite. Si elle a dcid que ce serait une rupture, ce sera une rupture. Elle passe la main  son Service RH, tu n'as plus de contact avec ton N+1. Tu signes, tu prends le chque. Point.
> 
> Ils sont bien conscients que les Prud'Hommes a prend du temps, et que du temps tu n'en as pas et qu'attendre 2  3 ans que le tribunal tranche (sans savoir ce que a va donner), t'as intrt  avoir mis des conomies de cot.
> 
> Je n'invente rien, je le vois tous les mois....



Alors j'entends bien tout ce que tu dis, et je te rassure, c'est loin d'tre la seule boite  faire cela, et tu n'es pas le seul  avoir observer ce genre d'agissements.


En revanche, en admettant que l'on supprime les ruptures conventionnelles, concrtement, qu'est-ce qui empchera ta boite de continuer de mettre les gens au placard, de les pousser  la dmission, ou de trouver des excuses X ou Y pour les virer pour faute professionnelle ? 

Bref, de continuer de faire ce qui se faisait dj depuis des annes avant la mise en place des ruptures conventionnelles ?  

C'est l que j'ai un peu du mal avec ta demande, c'est que dans le fond, mme si je suis d'accord que tout ce que tu soulves est problmatique voir mme immorale, je ne vois pas trop ce que cela changera de supprimer les ruptures conventionnelles au final ?

----------


## MiaowZedong

> je me contrefout des boites prives. je ne regarde que les gens qui sont pays avec MES impts. Le discours a 2 balles qui consiste a dire "ils risquent d'tre corrompus etc etc" c"tait bon en 1970.


1) Les patrons des botes prives sont pays aussi avec tes dpenses et ton travail (et le mien, et celui de Conan Lord, et de toute une arme de SMICards exploits)
2) que tu le veuilles ou non, ces gens ctoient un milieu de millionnaires. Dj, beaucoup de gens forms  grand frais par l'tatdonc avec TES imptspassent dans le priv sans finir leur contrat, donc il faut en former d'autres, toujours avec TES impts (encore une fois, voir le parcours du Manu national). L'tat est en concurrence avec le priv pour embaucher et retenir les meilleurs, et dj ceux qui restent au service de l'tat se sacrifient pour le pays (si, si, puisque dans le priv ils gagneraient, au bas mot, dix fois plus). C'est a de fonctionner dans le capitalisme, et si a te pose problme c'est bien tout le systme politico-conomique qu'il faut changer et non pas rogner sur les salaires de quelques centaines de hauts fonctionnaires (surtout qu' le faire on risque de se retrouver avec un tat dirig par des rebuts du priv...).

----------


## benjani13

Interview d'Olivier Berruyer prsentant de faon concrte une possible implmentation du RIC (dans la deuxime partie):
Partie 1



Partie 2



C'est intressant d'avoir une proposition concrte de comment marcherait une forme de RIC, pour rsumer sa proposition:
- Une ide de RIC doit tre propos par une association
- Si l'ide obtient un soutient minimum (forme  dbattre, ptition, signatures, autre), l'asso dpose l'ide de RIC avec ses soutiens, elle devient une proposition de RIC
- Toutes les propositions de RIC sont listes sur un site officiel
- Chaque franais peut appuyer les propositions de RIC qu'il veut via ce site officiel
- Chaque anne les 5 propositions qui ont t le plus appuyes sont soumise  referendum

Berruyer propose des gardes fous
- Les propositions de RIC doivent tre constitutionnelles. Le conseil constitutionnel retourne la proposition  l'asso sinon. Il ne censure pas mais renvoie la proposition  l'tape prcdente afin qu'elle soit retravaill.
- Une proposition de RIC peut tout de mme modifier la constitution mais il faut que ce soit crit dans la proposition.
- La proposition est aussi soumise  la dclaration europenne des droits de l'Homme.
- Toute proposition ayant rapport au budget peut tre retoque par la cour des comptes en cas de dsquilibre (une proposition amenant des dpenses doit proposer aussi son financement).

Ce qui est intressant dans sa proposition est qu'il vacue les dbats striles du type "Oui mais si on met le RIC demain on a le retour de la peine de mort" ou "on va voter tout les dimanches", pour se concentrer sur le fond.

----------


## Buffet_froid

> Mais dans une boite comme la mienne, qui  son propre cabinet d'avocats d'affaires, qui a prs de 200 000 salaris dans le monde, t'es personne.


Une ESN qui commence par un C bleu ?




> Berruyer propose des gardes fous
> [...]
> Ce qui est intressant dans sa proposition est qu'il vacue les dbats striles du type "Oui mais si on met le RIC demain on a le retour de la peine de mort" ou "on va voter tout les dimanches", pour se concentrer sur le fond.


Oui, plus cette ide de RIC avance, plus je suis convaincu qu'elle ne changera rien. D'ailleurs, c'est justement parce qu'elle ne changera rien qu'elle est plbiscite par de plus en plus de politiciens sentant le vent tourner.
Les gens s'illusionnent en pensant que parce qu'ils seront consults une ou deux fois par an, ils vivront mieux, les actionnaires cesseront d'tre avides, les politiciens cesseront d'tre corrompus, les riches arrteront l'vasion fiscale... Ric, Rip, tac, toc ou tuc, on a beau changer la manire de marcher, en fin de compte on est toujours "en marche".

----------


## benjani13

> Oui, plus cette ide de RIC avance, plus je suis convaincu qu'elle ne changera rien.


Je pense que a peut ramener diverses petites choses qui on disparu (o que certains on dtruit volontairement). Cela va ajouter un tout petit plus de dmocratie, les gens vont sintresser un tout petit peu plus  la politique, les gens vont s'informer un tout petit peu plus, se regrouper un petit peu plus pour dbattre. Ces toutes petites choses peuvent lancer un lan de rinvestissement des gens dans la politique.

----------


## Ryu2000

le RIC serait super utile pour diminuer le pouvoir du prsident et l'empcher de faire n'importe quoi et de trahir ses promesses.
Pour l'instant le peu de rfrendum qui sont ralis, sont ignor, par exemple le rfrendum franais sur le trait tablissant une constitution pour l'Europe (aussi appel trait de Rome II ou trait de Rome de 2004) eut lieu le 29 mai 2005.
Sarkozy a trahi le peuple franais.
Bon aprs a arrive que le peuple vote mal galement, comme le trait de Maastricht par exemple (oui  51,04 % des voix, mais peut-tre que les dbats avaient t mal fait et que le peuple n'avait pas accs aux informations alternatives  cette poque), aussi bien si le non l'avait emport il y aurait eu un second rfrendum comme au Danemark...

Bref ce serait chouette un RIC a empcherait le pouvoir de faire n'importe quoi.
En France les prsidents sont toujours ultra impopulaire on a eu Sarkozy, Hollande et Macron de suite, donc a fait trs trs mal.
Il faudrait crer une dmocratie (le gouvernement du peuple, par le peuple, pour le peuple). Qu'on commence au moins par mettre de la proportionnelle, c'est quand mme la base...
a existe un peu en Suisse mais on pourrait faire encore mieux qu'eux. En tout cas plus adapt  la France.

Il y a une lite, compltement dconnect du monde rel, qui reprsente moins de 10% de la population franaise, qui est au commande de la France. Ils ne connaissent pas la France, ni les Franais. Et a fait chier !

Il faut essayer un systme de RIC pendant au moins 5 ans pour voir si a marche.
En tout cas on sait que le systme actuel ne fonctionne pas.
On ne peut pas trouver une solution avec l'tat d'esprit qui a cr le problme.
On s'entte  vouloir faire fonctionner des trucs qui ne le pourront jamais, c'est ridicule. Au bout d'un moment il faut se dire "c'est de la merde, on change". Sinon c'est de la folie, faire la mme chose en boucle en attendant un rsultat diffrent...

Une vido rcente qui parle du RIC et des gilets jaunes :



Et pour en revenir  Macron :
 Souillac, la mise en garde des maires  Emmanuel Macron



> Presque deux ans plus tard, le revoil sur place comme chef de l'tat, dans une ville sous haute surveillance, o les commerces sont ferms. Dans le centre, quelques gilets jaunes brandissent une banderole *Macron, arrte tes macroneries*.


Macron est le pire prsident depuis longtemps, il a mpris le peuple  de nombreuses reprises.
En mme temps il a t lu par 18,19% des inscrits... (et aujourd'hui beaucoup d'entre eux regrettent)
Macron c'est llment dclencheur de la rvolution, sans lui peut-tre que des gens dextrme gauche et dextrme doit n'auraient pas fini par tre runi au sein du mme mouvement qui demande de la dmocratie.
Je l'ai dj  plusieurs reprises, mais Macron rassemble tout le monde contre lui, c'est plutt cool que les gens oublient les partis politiques et les syndicats et se runissent parce qu'ils sont tous victime du mme systme.

Les sondages commencent dj  dire n'importe quoi  propos des europennes :
Sondage. La cote de popularit dEmmanuel Macron en forte hausse, celle de Marine Le Pen senvole



> *La cte de popularit du chef de ltat a bondi de sept points en janvier, passant de 23 % en dcembre  30 % en janvier*,  collectant ainsi un tiers davis positifs, selon un sondage Ifop-Fiducial ralis les 11 et 12 janvier 2019 et command par Paris Match et Sud Radio sur les personnalits politiques prfres des Franais
> (...)
> Autre personnalit politique  gagner des points auprs des Franais, Marine Le Pen a vu sa cote augmenter de 5 points  33 %. *La leader du Rassemblement National fait ainsi  jeu gal avec le chef de file de la France insoumise, Jean-Luc Mlenchon, stable  33 %.*


Heureusement que la crise de confiance dans les mdias s'accentue en ce moment.
Jespre qu'LREM va se prendre une branle.

----------


## yolle

> 1) Les patrons des botes prives sont pays aussi avec tes dpenses et ton travail (et le mien, et celui de Conan Lord, et de toute une arme de SMICards exploits)
> 2) que tu le veuilles ou non, ces gens ctoient un milieu de millionnaires. Dj, beaucoup de gens forms  grand frais par l'tatdonc avec TES imptspassent dans le priv sans finir leur contrat, donc il faut en former d'autres, toujours avec TES impts (encore une fois, voir le parcours du Manu national). L'tat est en concurrence avec le priv pour embaucher et retenir les meilleurs, et dj ceux qui restent au service de l'tat se sacrifient pour le pays (si, si, puisque dans le priv ils gagneraient, au bas mot, dix fois plus). C'est a de fonctionner dans le capitalisme, et si a te pose problme c'est bien tout le systme politico-conomique qu'il faut changer et non pas rogner sur les salaires de quelques centaines de hauts fonctionnaires (surtout qu' le faire on risque de se retrouver avec un tat dirig par des rebuts du priv...).


Impts, salaire ... houlala ca a l'air un peu confus pour toi tout ca .... Bref !

----------


## benjani13

Nouvelle squence lunaire du dernier meeting de Macron qu'il conclue par le phrase suivante:



> Ce que nous devons arriver  faire, c'est une sorte *d'hygine dmocratique du statut de l'information*. Je crois qu'on doit aller vers *une leve progressive de toute forme d'anonymat*


Squence relaye par BFMTV: https://twitter.com/BFMTV/status/1086361987871899651

----------


## Marco46

C'est vrai que par rapport  l'interdiction de l'anonymat financier (c'est  dire l'interdiction de l'usage des socits crans et des paradis fiscaux), forcer les pgus  poster sur un rseau social avec prnom + nom est d'un intrt vital pour la nation.

Pourquoi pas avec le n de scu pendant qu'on y est ? Seuls les sites utilisant FranceConnect comme systme d'authentification seront autoriss en France Macronnie !

J'aime bien son passage sur la hirarchie des paroles, a rejoint les rflexions de Berruyer sur les opposants au RIC, les gens sont des blaireaux donc il faut surligner en jaune fluo ce qui est important et bien leur marteler quel bulletin il faut mettre dans l'urne une fois tous les 5 ans sinon on est plus en dmocratie. Gnn ?!? C'est quoi cette logique ?!?

C'est Orwell quoi, la libert c'est l'esclavage, l'ignorance c'est la force, avec Macron on a la dmocratie c'est quand tu lis ce que le pouvoir autorise et que tu votes le moins possible.

Il en vient quand mme  dire des choses comme "hygine dmocratique du statut de l'information", "processus (sous entendu institutionnel bien sr) permettant de distinguer le vrai du faux". 

C'est le ministre de la vrit ! Pardon, le "Secrtaire d'tat  l'hygine du vrai et du faux".

J'hallucine de jour en jour.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Je crois qu'on doit aller vers une leve progressive de toute forme d'anonymat


Je pensais que Macron n'coutait pas ses conseilleurs en communication mais rcemment j'ai entendu dire qu'ils taient nul.
Au bout d'un moment Macron et ses conseilleurs devraient faire un effort, qu'ils changent quelque chose, parce que c'est catastrophique.
Macron a tenu beaucoup de propos qu'il n'aurait pas du tenir.




> C'est le ministre de la vrit ! Pardon, le "Secrtaire d'tat  l'hygine du vrai et du faux".


C'est marrant de transposer ce qu'il ce passe, imaginez si le gouvernement d'un autre pays avait dit a, par exemple en Amrique du Sud ou en Asie. Si le mme genre de manifestation avait lieu en Russie et que la police Russe se mettait  crever des yeux  coup de flashball, l'ensemble des mdias, des politiciens et des membres du show-biz seraient offusqu. Alors que quand c'est en France a ne les choque pas..

Le gouvernement est bien dans la merde, parce que les manifestants demande la dmocratie. C'est difficile d'tre contre. Parce que dans le roman de leur rpublique on nous fait croire que le peuple dirige.
Si on regarde la "Constitution franaise du 4 octobre 1958" et qu'on regarde l'Acte 3 :



> *La souverainet nationale appartient au peuple qui l'exerce par ses reprsentants et par la voie du rfrendum*.
> 
> Aucune section du peuple ni aucun individu ne peut s'en attribuer l'exercice.
> 
> Le suffrage peut tre direct ou indirect dans les conditions prvues par la Constitution. Il est toujours universel, gal et secret.
> 
> Sont lecteurs, dans les conditions dtermines par la loi, tous les nationaux franais majeurs des deux sexes, jouissant de leurs droits civils et politiques.


Le rfrendum n'est quasiment jamais utilis.

Je trouve que Macron gre assez mal cette crise. Certaines de ses dcisions et certains de ses propos n'ont fait quamplifier la rvolte.
Dans sa chute il entrane aussi les mdias, ils essaient de faire passer les gilets jaunes pour des violents casseurs alors que dans la ralit c'est autre chose, les gens en ont marre du dcalage entre le traitement mdiatique et la ralit. Il y a des sondages qui indiquent que la popularit de Macron est en train d'augmenter rapidement...

a fait 10 samedis de suite quand mme.
Gilets jaunes: "Je n'ai jamais vu autant de blesss graves"



> Antoine et Frdric ont chacun eu une main arrache  Bordeaux. *Jrme, Fiorina, Patrick et Alexandre ont tous les quatre perdu un oeil. Quant  Florent et Geoffrey, ils sont dsormais dfigurs.* Leur point commun, au-del des sutures et des bandages : tous ont t blesss ces dernires semaines lors des manifestations des gilets jaunes. L'IGPN - la police des polices - a reu 200 signalements sur sa plate-forme et a t saisie par la justice  78 reprises. 
> (...)
> Du ct des militants, une comptabilit non officielle est mise  jour. Sur sa page Twitter, le documentariste engag David Dufresne relaie le signalement de plus de 300 blesss graves. Dans cet hospice 2.0, *il rpertorie mains arraches, mchoires brises et yeux crevs.* Sur les rseaux sociaux, des pontes de la mdecine comme le Professeur Lantieri -spcialiste de la greffe de visage- dnoncent aussi cette vague de mutilation hors norme, toujours difficile  quantifier. 
> 
> Selon le collectif "Dsarmons-Les", les forces de l'ordre auraient grivement bless 98 personnes ces deux derniers mois. Un ordre de grandeur proche de ce que constatent, sur le terrain ou dans les hpitaux, les services d'urgence amens  soigner ces manifestants.


Nous vivons une priode historique.

----------


## Marco46

> C'est marrant de transposer ce qu'il ce passe, imaginez si le gouvernement d'un autre pays avait dit a, par exemple en Amrique du Sud ou en Asie. Si le mme genre de manifestation avait lieu en Russie et que la police Russe se mettait  crever des yeux  coup de flashball, l'ensemble des mdias, des politiciens et des membres du show-biz seraient offusqu. Alors que quand c'est en France a ne les choque pas..


Ouai enfin si le mme genre de bordel avait lieu en Russie, Eric Drouet serait entrain de casser des cailloux en Sibrie depuis l'acte 2 hein ...

----------


## benjani13

La mobilisation d'aujourd'hui a encore t entach de nombreux blesss. La libration soudaine des informations sur les violences policires dans tous les grands mdias laissait esprer une forme de pression mdiatique sur la police qui aurait pu les calmer un peu. Davide Dufresne recense dj ce soir divers cas de blessures graves. Blss par grenade se tordant de douleur, un homme tabass par une dizaine de CRS, un autre homme film convulsant  terre aurait t lourdement matraqu au sol, flash ball reu  l'arrire du crne, flashball dans la tte, flashball dans les fesses, flashball dans le dos. 

Un cas particulirement symbolique je pense du retour en arrire dans le maintient de l'ordre: https://twitter.com/davduf/status/1086770085191213056

Le retour des voltigeurs, dnonc en dcembre par le Parisien. En 2016 il y avait dj eu des tmoignages en ce sens durant les manifs contre la loi travail.

Les reporters de reflets.info signalent tout de mme une manif beaucoup plus calme  Paris qu'ils attribuent  la rduction des effectifs de police, calmant les tensions, et  une organisation plus proche des cortges classiques. Cela s'est un peu nerv sur la fin de la manif' tout de mme.

----------


## ABCIWEB

> Les journalistes que tu as cit tentent de dissimuler des montagnes derrire leur petit doigt soi-disant critique, avec un niveau potache pour Emmanuelle Ducros et Graldine Woessner (je n'ai pas regard tes autres liens...). C'est du baratin pseudo scientifique comme les nolibraux font du baratin pseudo conomique.  Je ne suis impressionn ni par l'un ni par l'autre, et tu devrais en faire de mme


Ayant un peu plus de temps, je reviens sur ces liens pour justifier ma rponse qui peut paratre premptoire et remet en cause le professionnalisme de ces deux journalistes.




> Attention ce reportage a t pas mal dcri. Le sujet du glyphosate est, dans ce reportage comme ailleurs, trs mal abord, c'est  dire de faon totalement dogmatique et non scientifique.
> 
> Divers personnes srieuses ont comment en direct le reportage sur twitter pour apporter les corrections ncessaires.
> 
> Par exemple sur le coup du "oulala j'ai plein de glyphosate dans mon pipi":
> Rponse d'une journaliste: https://twitter.com/GeWoessner/statu...60292079751170
> 
> Une autre journaliste apporte des informations en rponse au reportage via Twitter: https://twitter.com/emma_ducros
> 
> ...


*1/* Le seul argument de Graldine Woessners est de dire qu'il existe un seuil fix pour le glyphosate. C'est vrai mais on ne sait pas  quoi correspond ce seuil ni mme sa pertinence puisqu'elle avoue quelques posts plus bas :

Chuck a Pic :
Je parle du 1% pas vacu : est-ce quil saccumule sur le long terme (si oui, ya-t-il des effets ?) ou est-ce quil est dgrad en sous-produits non dangereux ? Jai jamais dit que ctait plus nocif que lalcool, je pose des questions, cest tout.

Graldine Woessner :
Je viens de vous rpondre. On ne sait pas, on cherche. Sans aucun affolement, car les tudes pidmiologiques (suivi sur 20 ans de 54 000 agriculteurs) n'ont rien montr d'important. Mais on cherche. En revanche, bannissez immdiatement l'alcool. L, aucun doute

*2/* Emmanuelle Ducros se concentre quant  elle sur une anecdote :



> Je ne comprends pas. Pourquoi la famille du petit interview par EnvoyeSpecial porte-t-elle plainte contre Monsanto? Le produit incrimin, le Glyper, est produit Capiscol! Ca n'a aucun sens ! On ne porte pas plainte contre Renault pour un accident attribu  Peugeot!


avec juste en dessous une photo du Glyper qui contient 360g/l de glyphosate !
Bah oui on incrimine naturellement celui qui a conu le principe actif et qui a obtenu les autorisations de mise en vente. C'est Monsanto qui est responsable de la commercialisation du glyphosate et qui est sens garantir l'innocuit de son produit, pas les autres qui vont rutiliser la mme autorisation pour la commercialisation du mme produit. Si le produit commercialis est plus dangereux que les premires estimations, ce sont les exprimentations et conclusions de Monsanto qui sont remises en cause. C'est pas compliqu  comprendre.

Leurs remarques sont-elles utiles ou apportent-elles une information sur la nocivit du glyphosate ? Non, mais c'est tout ce quelle trouve  dire pour discrditer l'mission qu'elles critiquent, ce qui tmoigne en mme temps de leur parti-pris dogmatique. C'est du niveau potache, ou rmunr par Monsanto pour sortir des conneries, en tous cas indigne d'un journaliste.


*3/* J'ai eu le temps de regarder la vido d'Un Monde Riant "Zttique et journalisme - Pesticides et bons points", et l, on atteint le summum. Pourquoi nous as-tu inflig a ? En mme temps c'est un bon exemple de d'intoxication/dsinformation qui se cache derrire un soi-disant exercice de Zttique, mais c'est quand mme mauvais signe de nous proposer a comme un argument recevable. 

*a/* Premier argument retenu par notre "maitre  penser" : le code couleur. Il nous explique que le code couleur retenu par France info pour prsenter une carte de l'utilisation de glyphosate par dpartement n'est pas pertinent. Le dgrad va de rouge  jaune clair, c'est  dire que la densit de la couleur reprsente la densit de l'utilisation.
Mais pour notre guignol c'est pas bon, il aurait fallu mettre en vert les dpartements qui utilisent peu de glyphosate. Pourquoi ? parce qu'est c'est moins flippant. C'tout. Au maximum on aurait pu retenir le vert pour les dpartement n'utilisant pas de glyphosate, mais pas pour ceux qui l'utilisent peu. Je dis au maximum car pour respecter un code couleur cohrent la couleur reprsentant un dpartement sans glyphosate serait logiquement le blanc (densit de couleur 0). Alors pourquoi nous parle-t-il de vert ? Pour insinuer qu'un peu de glyphosate ne peut pas faire de mal, qu'en sait-il ? Et que viendrait faire du vert dans une pallette de dgrad de rouge  jaune ? C'est affligeant de connerie et de mauvaise foi.

*b/* Un peu plus loin, notre guignol nous fait remarquer que l'astrisque accole  PE (perturbateurs endocriniens) renvoie  un texte d'explication situe juste en bas du tableau, mais que cette explication n'est pas indique dans certains autres rapports. Mais alors pourquoi s'en servir pour critiquer ce rapport qui de surcrot met cette information en caractres gras pour tre bien lisible ?

*c/* Toujours plus loin, matre guignol nous raconte que ce rapport est certes incontestable mais qu'il manque de certaines informations prcises. Et il nous dit quelles informations il aurait aim trouver. C'est  dire qu'il dfinit lui-mme ce qui manque pour tre intressant  ses yeux, et aux ntres. C'est pas srieux, tout le monde peut prendre un rapport pour dire qu'il aurait aim plus d'informations sur certains points. Cet argument peut tre justifi si le document propos n'est pas suffisant pour dmontrer ce qu'il affirme. Mais il s'agit ici d'un rapport montrant l'utilisation de glyphosate par dpartement et qui ne ne prtend  rien d'autre! 

*d/*En forme d'apothose de la connerie humaine, grand guignol nous dit vers la fin: "pas avoir trop peur du glyphosate, tant que l'on ne sait pas si cela correspond aux normes ou pas, c'est pas spcialement flippant". Rassurant en effet, pour lui l'ignorance est synonyme de scurit. Et il termine par : "garder toujours votre esprit critique". Merci bouffon!


Pourquoi nous dire "Attention ce reportage a t pas mal dcri" avec des liens aussi pitoyables comme justification ? Et tu parles ensuite de dogme et de science ? Et quand tu dis "Le simple fait que le reportage donne la parole  Sralini est une preuve de non srieux", quelles comptences as-tu pour en juger? Aucune, mais tu t'es content de recopier cette phrase depuis le twit d'une de ces deux journalistes (c'tait Graldine Woessner il me semble), mais depuis elle a supprim ce message (ou je ne le retrouve plus), du coup tu te retrouve tout seul  colporter cette connerie. Fais attention! Tu es tomb dans un cas type de dsinformation/propagande. 

Tu as quand mme une excuse plus srieuse avec le lien vers l'tude  GMO90 +  paru dans le monde que tu as donn par la suite (pour les liens prcdents, a vaut 0 point). Le problme est que je ne suis pas abonn pour voir la suite de l'article, je ne peux donc rien en dire mais ce que j'ai lu ne me suffit pas du tout. D'une part parce que je ne fais pas confiance aux tudes europennes rcentes, plus prcisment depuis que Bayer a rachet Monsanto, et mes soupons ne sont pas  priori infonds puisque j'ai rapidement trouv cet article dans Le parisien, que j'ai comment dans ma premire rponse car c'tait le seul lment de ta liste qui en vaille la peine. 

Si le protocole suivi pour GMO90 et indiqu par Le parisien est vrai, cela dmontre juste qu'un rat mangeant ogm+glyphosate, n'est pas plus malade qu'un rat mangeant du glyphosate. C'est tout. Cela ne dmontre rien pour le glyphosate. Et cela ne contredit pas non plus l'tude de Sralini qui lui opposait des rats mangeant  ogm+glyphosate face  des rats qui ne mangeait ni ogm ni glyphosate. D'autant plus que ce n'tait pas la mme espce de rat, et que l'exprimentation de Sralini a dur plus longtemps (je n'apprendrai rien  personne en disant que la dure d'exposition  un produit toxique joue un grand rle dans le dveloppement ou non des tumeurs).




> Un  dtail  qui na pas chapp  Gilles-Eric Sralini :  Nous, nous avions nourri nos contrles (NDLR : rats tmoins) avec de la nourriture qui ntait pas traite aux pesticides, cest pour a que nous avions beaucoup moins de tumeurs chez eux.


Au pire et en tant provocateur on pourrait mme poser l'hypothse que le glyphosate est tellement dangereux qu'il nivelle les rsultats de GMO90 en ne permettant plus de distinguer l'ventuel rle des ogm. Je n'en sais rien, mais cette tude GMO90 ne permet en aucun cas de juger du danger du glyphosate puisqu'il n'y avait pas de rat tmoin qui n'en mangeait pas. On peut aussi se demander pourquoi dans une tude qui se veut srieuse on ne prend pas une dure d'exprimentation aussi longue que Sralini.

Par ailleurs les critiques des scientifiques parus dans la presse contre Sralini sont trop vagues pour tre recevables :  
Concernant la race de rats utilise qui serait plus sensible que les autres, il n'est pas stupide de penser que pour mettre un phnomne en vidence on utilise un matriaux sensible. Tant que les rats tmoins sont identiques cela ne pose pas de soucis. Ou alors il faudrait nous dire que cette race de rats n'a jamais t utilise pour faire des exprimentations et qu'elle n'a jamais t autorise.
Concernant le nombre de rats, je suppose que Sralini a respect un protocole standard qu'il savait recevable par la communaut scientifique. Toujours facile aprs de dire que pour tre vraiment convaincant il en aurait fallu beaucoup plus. On peut toujours dire cela dans tous les cas. Soit, la science volue et ses critres aussi, mais alors pourquoi ne pas refaire la mme exprience que Sralini avec un nombre de rats suffisants ? Peur de retrouver le mme rsultat ? 

Rien n'est jamais paru dans la presse qui puisse affirmer clairement une faute de Sralini.

Donc avant de remettre en cause un scientifique il faudrait avoir des arguments plus solides. Je rappelle qu'il est toujours en poste. Pourquoi les universitaires franais lui font-ils toujours confiance ? Pourquoi ferait-il toujours partie du CRIIGEN sur lequel s'appuie des juges franais pour interdire le glyphosate ? Tu t'es pos la question en affirmant que sa seule prsence suffisait  discrditer l'mission d'Elise Lucet ?


Ce long message n'appelle pas ncessairement de rponse. Je voudrais viter les discussions interminables sur le glyphosate qui nous loignerait de l'actualit. C'tait juste quelques prcisions. 

Remettons-nous plutt dans le contexte de l'mission Envoy Spcial. Les fraudes de Monsanto sont innombrables et indiscutables (j'ai lu quelques part qu'ils payent aussi des blogueurs), mais ce n'est pas le seul sujet. Il est dmontr clairement que c'est Macron, le ripou du sicle, qui a musel ses dputs pour qu'ils n'inscrivent pas l'interdiction du glyphosate dans la loi. 

C'est donc une promesse de plus qu'il ne respectera pas, du foutage de gueule supplmentaire garanti  99% car  trois ans de l'chance promise, quasiment aucun agriculteur qui utilise du glyphosate n'a entrepris de dmarche ou d'actions pour pouvoir s'en passer.  Le 1% restant, c'est l'hypothse d'un produit de remplacement mais on en voit pas trop la couleur. Enfin si il y a bien quelques pistes comme cette entreprise bretonne qui propose un produit qui serait ni dangereux pour l'homme ni pour l'environnement selon l'Ineris (voir vers le bas du lien), mais apparemment le gouvernement (Macron/Bayer?) lui met des btons dans les roues.

----------


## zecreator

> C'est l que j'ai un peu du mal avec ta demande, c'est que dans le fond, mme si je suis d'accord que tout ce que tu soulves est problmatique voir mme immorale, je ne vois pas trop ce que cela changera de supprimer les ruptures conventionnelles au final ?


La rupture conventionnelle est utilis par l'employeur pour dguiser un licenciement. Il veut viter les contraintes qui entoure la procdure de licenciement. a lui facilite la vie, il n'a rien  justifier et elle est de mus en plus "impose" au salari. C'est encore un signe que l'employeur refuse de prendre ses responsabilits.

----------


## benjani13

1) J'ai dit que le reportage tait dcri, pas faux. J'en sais rien je suis pas expert du sujet.
2) Je ne prend pas les tweet des personnes cits pour paroles dvangile. Je ne suis pas all acheter du glyphosate de suite aprs pour en boire au petit dej'.
3) Si je partageais ces infos c'est que a gueulait pas mal sur le reportage, si ces commentaires mritaient d'tre dmont et bien tu l'a fait, tant mieux. Y a pas de quoi s'nerver.




> Ce long message n'appelle pas ncessairement de rponse. Je voudrais viter les discussions interminables sur le glyphosate qui nous loignerait de l'actualit.


Voila pourquoi je n'avais pas rpondu.

Je reviens juste l dessus:



> Si le protocole suivi pour GMO90 et indiqu par Le parisien est vrai, cela dmontre juste qu'un rat mangeant ogm+glyphosate, n'est pas plus malade qu'un rat mangeant du glyphosate. C'est tout. Cela ne dmontre rien pour le glyphosate. Et cela ne contredit pas non plus l'tude de Sralini qui lui opposait des rats mangeant ogm+glyphosate face  des rats qui mangeait sans ogm ni glyphosate. D'autant plus que ce n'tait pas la mme espce de rat, et que l'exprimentation de Sralini a dur plus longtemps (je n'apprendrai rien  personne en disant que la dure d'exposition  un produit toxique joue un grand rle dans le dveloppement ou non des tumeurs).


GMO90, si je me suis pas plant, a bien un groupe de contrle avec alimentation sans OGM ni glyphosate (deux mme, un pour chaque type de Mas utilis) : https://academic.oup.com/toxsci/adva...kfy298/5236972 (page 41 du PDF la liste des groupes de rats, je suis arriv sur ce PDF en partant du site de l'INRA). Il faudrait trouver plus d'infos sur la production du mas utilis mais en l'espce je vois exactement le mme protocole que Sralini (https://www.criigen.org/download/ogm...-InVivo-VF.pdf). Des deux ct, mas NK306 non modifi et non trait, de l'autre NK306 modifi et trait (avec plusieurs sous groupes pour GMO 90, avec divers dosages de modification et de traitement)

Donc ce passage du Parisien me semble faux:



> Conduite en France par le toxicologue Bernard Salles et publie en dcembre 2018,  GMO90 +  ne tire pas de conclusions sur ce produit, qui ntait pas le sujet dtude. Les croquettes donnes  ses diffrents groupes de cobayes, nourris ou non aux OGM, contenaient toutes du glyphosate, rendant impossibles les comparaisons.


GMO90+ ayant des groupes avec et sans glyphosates on peut donc dire que le glyphosate fait partie du sujet de l'tude. C'est aussi un glissement smantique que de dire qu'une tude qui "ne tire pas de conclusion" ne prouve rien donc ne vaut rien. videmment une tude ne prouvera pas l'absence d'un effet. Sur la prsence systmatique de glyphosate dans la nourriture aussi, donc, ce n'est pas ce que je comprend de l'tude.

Sinon il y a aussi les tude GRACE (1 an) et G-TWYST (2 ans) qui sont  regarder.

Pour une rponse plus srieuse au reportage que mes prcdents liens, Atlantico a interrog un biologiste, directeur de recherche au CNRS: https://www.atlantico.fr/decryptage/...l-marcel-kuntz

Pour le lobbying je tombe pas de ma chaise. Encore une fois il faut dcorrler la ralit scientifique de la ralit conomicopolitique. Que l'tude Sralini soit srieuse ou non, de par sa conclusion Monsanto avait intrt de la faire taire. Mais ce n'est pas par ce que Monsanto a voulu la faire taire que l'tude serait vrai. De mme pour la loi, que le glyphosate soit dangereux ou non, si l'opinion publique penche pour une interdiction, Monsanto a tout intrt d'aller corrompre les dputs.

Je rejoins un peu ta conclusion. On perd du temps sur un sujet sans avoir de consensus scientifique, on ne cherche pas de solution pour autant, et on lude probablement d'autres pesticides peut tre vraiment dangereux.

----------


## ABCIWEB

*@benjani13*
J'ai dit mon prcdent message en expliquant pourquoi je ne croyais pas vraiment  une "erreur" de Sralini, c'est un peu aprs ma dernire citation. 

Et puis y'a pas que Sralini. Selon une personne invite dans une mission "Le tlphone sonne" de France Inter sur le glyphosate qui est passe le mme jour que l'mission "Envoyer spcial" sur France2, 2/3 des tudes universitaires montrent une dangerosit du glyphosate. C'est pas Sralini contre le reste du monde.

Et depuis que Bayer  racheter Monsanto, tout d'un coup de nombreux scientifiques europens ont dcrts que cela tait bon, alors qu'auparavant l'Europe tait un des leader contre le glyphosate (c'est pas si loin). Ce besoin et cette pratique de corruption massive pour dfendre un produit sain pose des questions aussi. Ma seconde phrase pourrait-elle expliquer ma premire ?

Mais oui on peut en rester l parce que c'est un dbat sans fin. Et oui je peux m'nerver, et a peut m'arriver avec tout le monde mais c'est pas mchant. En fait "tu as pris" pour le Mickey qui prsente sa zttique dans "un monde riant" tellement j'avais envie de coller des tartes  ce petit connard, et j'ai encore un peu de mal  redescendre. Rien de perso   :;):

----------


## ABCIWEB

Pour terminer et ramener mon propos sur le glyphosate dans le contexte actuel plus global, il est fort probable que le soutien aux gilets jaunes qui veulent plus de dmocratie, supprimer ou au moins limiter la dictature des banques et des multinationales relaye par Macron et ses sbires, soit en en mme temps profitable pour notre libert et nos loisirs, en mme temps que pour notre dignit et notre qualit de vie, en mme temps que pour notre sant et notre environnement. 

Cela fait beaucoup d'en mme temps, et pas des moindres.

La corruption, la dictature et le mpris s'affichent dsormais en plein jour. Il ne faut pas les laisser s'installer.

----------


## zecreator

> La corruption, la dictature et le mpris s'affichent dsormais en plein jour. Il ne faut pas les laisser s'installer.


J'ai l'impression que depuis l'lection de Trump, les puissants se sont vachement dcomplexs. Y a une espce d'assurance face  la justice du peuple, voir un "j'm'en foutisme" compltement dlirant. Les mecs tapent dans les caisses publiques, planquent leur argent et pensent pouvoir s'en sortir sans payer l'addition.

Ce qu'ils oublient, c'est que lorsqu'ils auront bien vcu et qu'ils quitteront ce monde, c'est leur famille qui paiera pour eux. Et le pire, c'est qu'ils en n'ont rien   foutre. Des enculs, jusqu'au bout....

----------


## yolle

> J'ai l'impression que depuis l'lection de Trump, les puissants se sont vachement dcomplexs.


Non faire des conneries a toujours t une de leurs spcialits, ils sont trs fort pour ca ... sauf que, a l'aire du numrique, tout se sait/voit a la vitesse de la lumire. Et ca ils ne l'ont pas vraiment compris.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Non faire des conneries a toujours t une de leurs spcialits, ils sont trs fort pour ca ... sauf que, a l'aire du numrique, tout se sait/voit a la vitesse de la lumire. Et ca ils ne l'ont pas vraiment compris.


Si, si, ils l'ont trs bien compris, d'aprs toi, pourquoi toutes ces lois pour "encadrer" les rseaux sociaux, les vidos, la publication d'informations, etc...

----------


## yolle

> Si, si, ils l'ont trs bien compris, d'aprs toi, pourquoi toutes ces lois pour "encadrer" les rseaux sociaux, les vidos, la publication d'informations, etc...


Oui ils essaient mais toujours avec un mtro de retard. C'tait en 2009/2010 qu'ils auraient du prendre conscience du phnomne.

----------


## Ryu2000

> C'tait en 2009/2010 qu'ils auraient du prendre conscience du phnomne.


La philosophie de base d'internet c'est que tout le monde peut s'exprimer librement.
Il ne faut pas chercher  le censurer.
Tant que le contenu est lgal je ne vois pas de problme. (pas de racisme, d'appelle  la haine, etc)

On ne peut pas laisser notre gouvernement crer un ministre de la vrit et dire "a on tolre", "a on censure".
C'est important qu'on soit libre de critiquer les politiciens, les mdias, les banques.

Aux USA en 2016 il y a eu des gens qui ont partag des extraits de discours de Trump, par exemple, je ne vois pas le mal l dedans.
Pourtant il y a des grosses pressions sur Facebook, Twitter, YouTube pour qu'ils empchent ce type de contenu d'tre trop visible.

===
Si on laisse le gouvernement contrler internet, il ne pourra plus y avoir de mouvement populaire et spontan comme celui des Gilets Jaunes.
On sera oblig de suivre les syndicats et les partis politiques, a craint un peu...
L il y a des gens de tout horizons qui manifestent ensemble et c'est sympa d'oublier les partis politiques. J'aime bien l'ide du "Tous pourris".

===
Et sinon LREM profite du grand dbat pour faire campagne pour les europennes.
Macron n'arrtera pas de passer  la TV il va se donner une bonne image, les instituts de sondages vont lui gonfler son score, et si a se trouve LREM finira premier aux europennes  ::pleure::  Si a arrive je vais tre triste.
Macron c'est quand mme le gars qui te fait presque regretter Sarkozy et Hollande, c'est violent !

----------


## zecreator

> Si on laisse le gouvernement contrler internet, ...


J'ai plutt le sentiment que ce sont les mdias qui contrlent l'information, plutt que les gouvernements. Aujourd'hui dans les mdias, on parle peu des revendications des Gilets Jaunes, on attend surtout le "clash" entre les Forces de l'Ordre et les manifestants, et des images choques  vendre.

Les mdias vivent grce  leur visibilit. Si demain ils commencent  causer de choses aussi barbants que les revendications des Gilets Jaunes, ils perdent du fric.

On a plus la Presse des annes 50. Les mdias subissent aussi la concurrence des autres, et finissent par faire n'importe quoi pour survivre. Et quoi de mieux que de privilgier la violence et les images "choc" !

----------


## MABROUKI

bonjour Ryu2000

Mr Macron organise  un show  "Choose France"  l'intention  des multinationales internationales et bien sur amricaines ( G.M.,Google,Microsoft  ,etc...)...

La prsence de GM  est particulirement tonnante  ,car ce groupe "aux dents de rapace"  a rachet la filiale "fabrication de matriels rseaux lectriques" d'Alsthom France  pour la ferme (pratique courante dans la concurrence amricaine)..
Comment Mr Macron, qui a parrain l'accord de rachat sous le quinquennat de Hollande ,peut-il esprer voir G.M.  investir en France,surtout  sous le mandat  de Trump  qui mets hors l toute groupe amricain qui investit extra-muro  ...
Alors  qu'il suffisait  de vendre  la filiale d'Alsthom sus-cite  Schneider Electric plus performant & activant dans le mme crneau ,quitte  renflouer  par ltat ce rachat...

Il en de meme de la fusion  de la filiale Alsthom "locomtives" avec l'allemand Siemens,alors  que rcemment la commission conomique UE vient de s'opposer   ce rachat pour cause de loi Anti-Trust dans l'UE ...

Bref , Mr Macron  mne une politique conomique  de gribouille  !!!

----------


## Ryu2000

> J'ai plutt le sentiment que ce sont les mdias qui contrlent l'information, plutt que les gouvernements.


Il y a une crise de confiance dans les mdias, il y a de plus en plus de gens qui n'ont aucune confiance dans les journaux papiers, radios et TV.
Ce sont des journaux qui touchent beaucoup de subventions de la part de l'tat, qui sont dficitaire et qui appartiennent  des milliardaires.
Si des banques ou des fabricants d'armes achtent des journaux qui perdent de l'argent c'est pour manipuler le peuple.




> Aujourd'hui dans les mdias, on parle peu des revendications des Gilets Jaunes, on attend surtout le "clash" entre les Forces de l'Ordre et les manifestants, et des images choques  vendre.


C'est exactement ce que veux le gouvernement, Macron ne parle jamais de "Gilets Jaunes" ils parlent de haine, de violence et toutes ces conneries.
Les mdias et le gouvernement sont du mme ct dans ce combat.

Certains mdias sont un peu la cible des gilets jaunes, comme BFM par exemple.
Les mdias de Patrick Drahi ont fait campagne pour Macron.

----------


## zecreator

> Il y a une crise de confiance dans les mdias, il y a de plus en plus de gens qui n'ont aucune confiance dans les journaux papiers, radios et TV


Cela devrait nous rassurer sur la prise de conscience des gens. On leur reproche tellement de ne regarder que des missions idiotes. Je pense qu'il y a bien une mfiance vis  vis des mdias. De l  agresser les journalistes de BFM ou LCI, c'est peut-tre pas tip-top pour l'image.




> Ce sont des journaux qui touchent beaucoup de subventions de la part de l'tat, qui sont dficitaire et qui appartiennent  des milliardaires.
> Si des banques ou des fabricants d'armes achtent des journaux qui perdent de l'argent c'est pour manipuler le peuple.


Quand tu as conscience de comment l'conomie du notre pays (du Monde) fonctionne, tu ne peux plus tre tonn de certaines choses.




> C'est exactement ce que veux le gouvernement, Macron ne parle jamais de "Gilets Jaunes" ils parlent de haine, de violence et toutes ces conneries.
> Les mdias et le gouvernement sont du mme ct dans ce combat
> Les mdias de Patrick Drahi ont fait campagne pour Macron.


Je ne sais pas. J'ai l'impression que Macron et son gouvernement ne sont que les marionnettes d'entits bien plus puissantes. En fait, au lieu de combattre le gouvernement de Macron, les Gilets Jaunes devraient peut-tre commencer  se soucier des entreprises comme la Socit Gnrale, BNP Paribas, les cabinet d'Audit comme Deloitte, PWC, qui sont les principaux outils de ces gens pour contrler le Monde.

----------


## zecreator

Je suis encore surpris que les Gilets Jaunes n'aient pas encore investis la Dfense. S'ils voulaient vraiment bloquer les choses et avoir un moyen de pression trs fort, c'est bien ici qu'il fallait venir.

Comme quoi, le mouvement est tenu par des gens qui ne savent pas vraiment o se trouve le vrai pouvoir.

----------


## Ecthelion2

> Je suis encore surpris que les Gilets Jaunes n'aient pas encore investis la Dfense. S'ils voulaient vraiment bloquer les choses et avoir un moyen de pression trs fort, c'est bien ici qu'il fallait venir.
> 
> Comme quoi, le mouvement est tenu par des gens qui ne savent pas vraiment o se trouve le vrai pouvoir.


Ou peut-tre qu'il y a dj suffisamment de blesss graves juste en dfilant dans la rue, et que cela risque de devenir une hcatombe si ils vont en force dans des lieux de pouvoirs.  ::?:

----------


## Ryu2000

> J'ai l'impression que Macron et son gouvernement ne sont que les marionnettes d'entits bien plus puissantes.


D'aprs moi Macron ne fait que suivre le plan de l'UE, il suit les ordres de Juncker et sa bande.
En tout cas c'est certains que c'est une marionnette.

Mais au moins Macron attire la colre d'un maximum de personnes, il met tout le monde d'accord. Donc c'est chouette un personnage fdrateur comme a.




> Comme quoi, le mouvement est tenu par des gens qui ne savent pas vraiment o se trouve le vrai pouvoir.


Il n'est pas tenu du tout, il n'y a pas de hirarchie normalement.
D'ailleurs il parait qu'il y a des policiers dguis en manifestant qui rptent "venez on va  tel endroit" pour diviser le mouvement et coincer les gilets jaunes.
Les pouvoirs qui sont contre les gilets jaunes, veulent diviser le mouvement, a les arrange pas que des gens "de gauche" et des gens "de droite" s'allient.
Les gilets jaunes ont du se rendre compte qu'en lisant un type de gauche ou de droite  la fin tu te faisais sodomiser de la mme faon.

Donc ils essaient des faux reprsentants, de crer des faux conflits  l'intrieur du mouvement, etc.
En attentant pour l'instant il y a dj eu 10 actes  ::P: 




> cela risque de devenir une hcatombe si ils vont en force dans des lieux de pouvoirs.


Quand une rvolution  lieu, les forces de l'ordre prennent la dfense du peuple.
Les policiers font parti du peuple, eux aussi souffrent.

Ils sont tranquille les gilets jaunes, ils demandent le droit de manifester, ils le font pacifiquement.
Et a fait quand mme bien chier le pouvoir, qu'ils continuent ^^
Par contre les CRS sont de plus en plus violent en face, on dirait que la stratgie du gouvernement ne fonctionne pas.

----------


## Ecthelion2

> Quand une rvolution  lieu, les forces de l'ordre prennent la dfense du peuple.
> Les policiers font parti du peuple, eux aussi souffrent.
> 
> Ils sont tranquille les gilets jaunes, ils demandent le droit de manifester, ils le font pacifiquement.
> Et a fait quand mme bien chier le pouvoir, qu'ils continuent ^^
> Par contre les CRS sont de plus en plus violent en face, on dirait que la stratgie du gouvernement ne fonctionne pas.


Ce qui prouve, encore et toujours que tu ne suis pas grand chose aux actualits.

Les violences ont autant eu lieu par les policiers que les CRS, les policiers n'ayant mme pas lieu d'intervenir dans ce genre de cas, puisqu'ils ne sont pas forms pour.

De plus, la situation a t critique par un certain nombre de  syndicats de police ET de syndicats de CRS. Les CRS aussi font parti du peuple hein, et pour le coup, ils ne sont pas pire que les policiers, ils sont dans le mme bateau....

----------


## Ryu2000

Non mais c'est pareil policier, CRS, gendarme, militaire...
Si a part en rvolution  la fin ils vont dire "on arrte de suivre les ordres et on attaque le gouvernement", c'est comme a que a marche !
Les ordres sont de plus en plus dur  suivre, ils ont pas envie de gazer des gens et de tirer des flashballs. On voit qu'ils critiquent de plus en plus la hirarchie.

----------


## el_slapper

> Ce qui prouve, encore et toujours que tu ne suis pas grand chose aux actualits.
> 
> Les violences ont autant eu lieu par les policiers que les CRS, les policiers n'ayant mme pas lieu d'intervenir dans ce genre de cas, puisqu'ils ne sont pas forms pour.
> 
> De plus, la situation a t critique par un certain nombre de  syndicats de police ET de syndicats de CRS. Les CRS aussi font parti du peuple hein, et pour le coup, ils ne sont pas pire que les policiers, ils sont dans le mme bateau....


Et quand on envoie la BAC, "brigade anti-criminalit", c'est qu'on considre la cible comme criminelle. Je n'ai toujours pas grand chose  dire de positif sur les gilets jaunes, mais en face, c'est quand mme d'une mdiocrit insondable. On dirait des gamins de 6 ans dbords par la situation qui passent leurs nerfs sur le chat qui passait par l, au lieu de se demander d'ou vient le problme. Et qui n'imaginent pas avoir fait d'autres erreurs que de communication.

Quand on demande aux CRS de passer en mode "*C*ohorte de *R*pression *S*anguinaire"(ce dont lesdits CRS se sont plaints, en d'autres mots), il ne faut pas s'tonner que a cartonne.

----------


## ABCIWEB

> En fait, au lieu de combattre le gouvernement de Macron, les Gilets Jaunes devraient peut-tre commencer  se soucier des entreprises comme la Socit Gnrale, BNP Paribas, les cabinet d'Audit comme Deloitte, PWC, qui sont les principaux outils de ces gens pour contrler le Monde.
> ...
> Comme quoi, le mouvement est tenu par des gens qui ne savent pas vraiment o se trouve le vrai pouvoir.


Tu dnonce certains acteurs qui contribuent  la corruption, mais il en existe bien d'autres.

Le fait que les banques aient le pouvoir qu'elles ont, a d'abord t une dcision politique lors de la cration de l'Euro. Je ne dis pas que les banques n'ont pas fait tout ce qu'elles ont pu pour influencer cette dcision, je dis que cela n'aurait pas t possible sans le politique.

Ce que tu dis est vrai, mais cela n'est possible qu'avec la complicit de politiques corrompus qui se prsentent comme des reprsentants du peuple alors qu'en ralit ils reprsentent les intrts des banques/multinationales/ultra riches, qui ont construit une Europe nolibrale avec la complicit d'autres hommes politiques.

C'est bien le politique qui dfini la loi, et il n'y a que le politique qui puisse la changer. Le pouvoir est l. Comment voudrais-tu lutter contre ce que tu dnonce sans pouvoir modifier la loi ou les rglementations ?

----------


## ABCIWEB

> Je n'ai toujours pas grand chose  dire de positif sur les gilets jaunes, mais en face, c'est quand mme d'une mdiocrit insondable.


Je peux comprendre que tu ne vois pas grand chose de positif si l'on raisonne en termes uniquement fonctionnels:  quoi cela va-t-il aboutir in fine, on ne le sait pas. 

Mais un raisonnement vertical de type cause  effet est souvent insuffisant pour traiter d'un sujet qui s'inscrit dans un ensemble suprieur multidimensionnel. 

Par exemple: Macron dit qu'il ne changera rien, alors pourquoi les gilets jaunes sont-ils encore l, ils feraient mieux de rentrer chez eux. C'est logique mais cela ne permet aucune volution. C'est un renoncement logique en mme temps que la logique du renoncement. 

Pour en sortir, il faut donc dire non  cette logique, mme si l'on ne sait pas o l'on va.

Le seul fait que les gilets jaunes existent est selon moi trs positif et salutaire. C'est dnoncer les injustices sociales en mme temps que dnoncer ses causes premires, l'ultra libralisme et la financiarisation de l'conomie, en mme temps que dnoncer notre systme politique dont on voit maintenant qu'il n'est que dictatorial avec des lois dictes par sa majest sans dbat ni objection possible. 

Et pourquoi le peuple devrait-il se laisser insulter et dpouiller sans rien dire par un jeune escroc irresponsable et mprisant ? Manifester sa dsapprobation d'une faon ou d'une autre est le moins qu'on puisse faire au "pays des droits de l'homme". Ou alors on serait tous rellement devenus des riens, courbs, rsigns, dcrbrs. 

La dure du mouvement fait aussi son intrt car on en parle  travers le monde. C'est un mouvement qui est en rapport avec les mouvements sociaux qui existent dans de nombreux pays. Par exemple au journal de 18h sur France Inter : 



> Tous ces dirigeants affrontent des gens en colre, en France, en Grande bretagne. Il faut qu'ils relient cette colre aux ingalits extrmes. Ils n'ont pas arrt de baisser les taxes que paient les entreprises et a conduit  une baisse des services sociaux. A moins de faire des choix conomiques diffrents cette colre ne se calmera pas... Cette semaine Oxfam veut rappeler aux grands patrons que s'ils sont la cause du problme, ils font aussi partie de la solution.


De plus, comme disait *Marco46* dans un prcdent message, nous sommes dans un systme soi-disant dmocratique qui veut maintenant mettre en place des contrles semblables  ceux que l'on connat en chine:  


> C'est vrai que par rapport  l'interdiction de l'anonymat financier (c'est  dire l'interdiction de l'usage des socits crans et des paradis fiscaux), forcer les pgus  poster sur un rseau social avec prnom + nom est d'un intrt vital pour la nation.
> ...
>  Il en vient quand mme  dire des choses comme "hygine dmocratique du statut de l'information", "processus (sous entendu institutionnel bien sr) permettant de distinguer le vrai du faux".
> 
> C'est le ministre de la vrit ! Pardon, le "Secrtaire d'tat  l'hygine du vrai et du faux"


Cela fait longtemps que tous les signaux virent au rouge tour  tour. Les gilets jaunes c'est un mouvement populaire qui tire le signal d'alarme. Il est simple au dpart mais raisonne dans de nombreux domaines, sociologiques, conomiques, politiques, dontologiques, environnementaux, etc. 

Nous sommes aujourd'hui dans une caricature du libralisme, c'est  dire l'ultra libralisme qui corrompt et perturbe l'quilibre et donc compromet l'avenir de tous ces domaines, et plus globalement, de tout le monde du vivant. Mais malgr tout et contre tous, l'ogre en redemande tous les jours encore plus, crant chaque jour toujours plus de dsquilibres et d'ingalits. 

L'ogre est finalement devenu obse, un monstre d'obsit, un vorace insatiable qui ne peut plus se cacher et fait rgner sa terreur comptitive pour qu'on lui offre toujours plus de victimes.

Ayant encore une me d'enfant, j'ai peur des ogres. Avec un tel danger dans les parages, ils est heureux que les gilets jaunes aient tir le signal d'alarme, on voit mieux l'ennemi et le vrai visage du monstre. 

Un adulte avec sa logique basique pourrait couper court et dire qu'un ogre, a n'existe pas. Mais les gilets jaunes nous ont montr que l'ogre existe vraiment et qu'il est vraiment sans scrupules et trs mchant. Devons-nous le laisser prosprer et se goinfrer sans limites ? Il est urgent pour l'quilibre de la socit et de la plante toute entire, de lui faire une ordonnance et de le mettre au rgime sans tarder  :;):

----------


## Ryu2000

Il y a un CRS retrait (qui n'est pas gilet jaune) qui n'aiment pas trop la violence policire qui a lieu dans les manifestations.
Un ancien CRS de Montauban qui dnonce les violences policires fait le buzz sur Facebook



> Christian nest pas partisan du mouvement.  Je ne suis pas un Gilet jaune, il y a des mauvaises personnes dans les deux partis, et je ne cautionne ni les casseurs car ce ne sont pas des manifestants, ni les forces de lordre qui frappent pour le plaisir , exprime le retrait. Pour lui les flash-balls devraient tre utiliss uniquement dans le cas dencerclement.  Ils ont t invents pour se dgager dune situation dencerclement, *et a priori ce sont les CRS qui encerclent les manifestants, ils nont pas le droit de se servir de ces armes* .
> 
> Comme il le prcise, *le retrait reoit le soutien de nombreux de ses anciens collgues de travail.  ils me disent que jai raison dtre en colre face  ces violences*


Chaque semaine les CRS reoivent des ordres de plus en plus dur,  force a va les user... a ne doit pas tre agrable de devoir attaquer des manifestants pacifistes.

----------


## fredoche

> Chaque semaine les CRS reoivent des ordres de plus en plus dur,  force a va les user... a ne doit pas tre agrable de devoir attaquer des manifestants pacifistes.


Franchement c'est ce qu'ils font tout le temps depuis qu'ils existent et sans aucun tat dme. C'est ce qu'on leur demande, c'est leur seule raison d'tre.

Tu connais l'expression "bte et mchant" ?

----------


## fredoche

Un tmoignage intressant et sans surprise d'un maire ayant "_particip_" au grand dbat avec le Prsidentateur:
https://www.facebook.com/yassir.makk...1591988270304/

----------


## fredoche

Et la violence policire sans complexe :

https://www.facebook.com/resistanceC...5273921541796/

----------


## seedbarrett

> a ne doit pas tre agrable de devoir attaquer des manifestants pacifistes.


Trs franchement je me demande si c'est pas demand dans la fiche de poste d'aimer casser du manifestant. Dj les jeunes colors de banlieue y'en a pas mal pour apprcier je pense, suffit de voir le taux de vote fn pour s'en convaincre. Mais en sois a doit tre marrant pour un mec qui a des problmes  grer sa testostrone : son adversaire n'est pas arm, il peut taper autant qu'il veut sans craindre le retour de flamme... Sauf quand t'as un boxeur en face  ::mrgreen:: 

Par contre je me demande comment ils font pour mettre de cot leur conscience et vendre leur cul  des lites mprisantes, tout en bafouant toute dontologie qu'il peut avoir chez les gardiens de la paix

----------


## r0d

> Franchement c'est ce qu'ils font tout le temps depuis qu'ils existent et sans aucun tat dme. C'est ce qu'on leur demande, c'est leur seule raison d'tre.
> 
> Tu connais l'expression "bte et mchant" ?


En fait, les violences policires avaient grandement baiss entre l'aprs-guerre et la fin des annes 90. Mais depuis (fin des annes 90, dbut des annes 2000), les forces de l'ordre (et la socit) on chang. Aujourd'hui, plus de 60% des policiers votent FN, et le syndicat majoritaire de la police (alliance) est alli du FN. 
En 1986, la mort d'un manifestant (Malik Oussekine) a entrain, entres autres, une indignation gnrale de la population, la dmission d'un ministre, la dissolution d'un corps de police (voltigeurs). Les policiers responsables de cette mort ont cops de sanctions. Lgres certes, mais ils ont tout de mme t sanctionns (prison avec sursis, sanctions en interne).
En 2014, la mort d'un manifestant (Rmi Fraisse) a entrain ... rien. Mme l'opinion publique a crach sur le cadavre du jeune manifestant colo.
L'pistm des franais a chang, c'est la raison pour laquelle les anciens CRS sont touchs par ce qui se passe, mais pour les nouveaux, tout est normal.




> Chaque semaine les CRS reoivent des ordres de plus en plus dur,  force a va les user... a ne doit pas tre agrable de devoir attaquer des manifestants pacifistes.


La majorit des CRS, et surtout des BACs, n'ont aucun scrupule  massacrer leurs concitoyens, crois-moi, je les connais bien. Il faut comprendre qu'ils subissent des lavages de cerveau intenses et sur de longues dures. Ils ne considrent pas les manifestants comme des tres humains, mais comme des insectes nuisibles. Aprs, ils vont peut-tre finir par se fatiguer physiquement, mais moralement, la situation actuelle est un terrain de jeu inespr pour eux. Le seul espoir se trouve du ct des gendarmes et des policiers, mais je n'y crois absolument pas.
Comme toujours dans l'histoire de ce pays, le seul moyen qu'a le peuple pour obtenir quelque chose, c'est la force. C'est triste, mais les lites de ce pays ont toujours fonctionn comme a : ils ne lcheront rien tant que leur intgrit physique n'est pas compromise. Mme Alain Bauer, grand expert en criminologie et "gros con de droite" (selon ma propre classification, un "gros con de droite" a va de LREM jusqu'aux groupuscules d'extrme droite, en passant pas le RN et autres identitaires) est d'accord avec ce constat (sauf que lui a ne le drange pas).

----------


## yolle

Excellent   ::lol::   ::lol::   ::lol::  : https://www.lesinrocks.com/2019/01/2...bat-111160858/

On est vraiment les Champions du Monde .....  ::lol::

----------


## fredoche

> En fait, les violences policires avaient grandement baiss entre l'aprs-guerre et la fin des annes 90. Mais depuis (fin des annes 90, dbut des annes 2000), les forces de l'ordre (et la socit) on chang. Aujourd'hui, plus de 60% des policiers votent FN, et le syndicat majoritaire de la police (alliance) est alli du FN. 
> En 1986, la mort d'un manifestant (Malik Oussekine) a entrain, entres autres, une indignation gnrale de la population, la dmission d'un ministre, la dissolution d'un corps de police (voltigeurs). Les policiers responsables de cette mort ont cops de sanctions. Lgres certes, mais ils ont tout de mme t sanctionns (prison avec sursis, sanctions en interne).
> En 2014, la mort d'un manifestant (Rmi Fraisse) a entrain ... rien. Mme l'opinion publique a crach sur le cadavre du jeune manifestant colo.
> L'pistm des franais a chang, c'est la raison pour laquelle les anciens CRS sont touchs par ce qui se passe, mais pour les nouveaux, tout est normal.


J'ai vcu cette priode, j'tais en seconde, je manifestais comme la plupart des jeunes de nos lyce  cette poque. Cette mort fut un choc incroyable. Mme ma sur alors au collge a eu droit  une minute de silence en hommage  ce jeune homme, organise par toutes les autorits du collge et les professeurs. Les images que je vois ces derniers temps ne font que r-voquer ces images de l'poque. J'en ai encore une mmoire trs vive.

Si tu parles d'une tendance de fond quant  la baisse je veux bien et encore, mais tu omets alors plusieurs priodes troubles, dont celle de la guerre dAlgrie, avec notamment le massacre du 17 Octobre 1961, ou l'anne suivante le massacre du mtro Charonne. Miawzedong notre grand timonier des chats nous avait rafraichi la mmoire  ce sujet il n'y a pas longtemps, en rfrence  une possible voix dissidente et lucide voir humaniste chez les forces de l'ordre. 

Dveloppe donc ce que tu rsumes par _pistm_, le terme parait savant, mais je ne sais pas s'il s'applique bien  ce qui se passe de nos jours et s'il peut tre pris pour argent comptant pour parler de 70 millions de personnes  travers "les franais".

----------


## r0d

> Si tu parles d'une tendance de fond quant  la baisse je veux bien et encore, mais tu omets alors plusieurs priodes troubles, dont celle de la guerre dAlgrie, avec notamment le massacre du 17 Octobre 1961, ou l'anne suivante le massacre du mtro Charonne. Miawzedong notre grand timonier des chats nous avait rafraichi la mmoire  ce sujet il n'y a pas longtemps, en rfrence  une possible voix dissidente et lucide voir humaniste chez les forces de l'ordre.


Je parlais d'une volution, qui, d'aprs ce que j'ai ou ici et l ces derniers jours, montrait clairement une baisse de la violence policire pendant la 2nde moiti du XXme sicle. Donc oui, il y a eu Charonne, et certainement d'autres exemples, mais je parle d'une tendance, d'une volution globale. Jetez un coup dil  ce qui s'est pass en 36, et vous aurez un bon aperu de la violence policire de l'avant 2meGM.  :;): 




> Dveloppe donc ce que tu rsumes par _pistm_, le terme parait savant, mais je ne sais pas s'il s'applique bien  ce qui se passe de nos jours et s'il peut tre pris pour argent comptant pour parler de 70 millions de personnes  travers "les franais".


Mhh oui, l'arroseur arros... J'ai utilis ce terme pour gagner du temps, au final il va m'en faire perdre ^_^
C'est un concept invent par le philosophe Foucault (Michel, pas Jean-Pierre ...). Il reprsente l'ensemble des connaissances, croyances, et surtout, des modalit de penses d'un peuple ou d'une civilisation pendant une priode donne. C'est un concept *normatif*.
Par exemple, au XVIIme sicle, l'esclavage tait considr par la majorit* des franais comme quelque chose de *normal*. Aujourd'hui, a ne l'est plus : l'pistm des franais d'aujourd'hui est diffrent de celui du XVIIme.
Dit comme a c'est assez simple (j'espre), mais ce concept devient intressant lorsqu'il concerne les modalits de la pense. En effet, nous n'avons pas la mme faon de penser un problme, de l'analyser et d'en chercher une solution, que des franais d'il y a deux sicles, ou que des contemporains de civilisations trs diffrentes de la ntre. Un exemple dbile, mais que je trouve clairant, ce sont les films de zombie : dans un film de zombie qui est fait par des amricains, le principal danger envers les hros du film sont les autres humains. Dans les films de zombie d'Europe du nord, ce sont vraiment les zombies qui reprsentent le danger principal. J'essaie de montrer l que, face au mme problme, deux civilisations diffrentes auront des rponses diffrents, car les individus de chacune de ces civilisations fonctionne, inconsciemment, selon des schmas (modalits) de pense diffrents.

Quand je disais que l'pistm des franais a chang depuis le sicle dernier, c'tait une faon de dire "l'tat d'esprit a chang", mais de faon un peu plus prcise. Car un pistm est un objet philosophique qui s'analyse, de sa gense  ses volutions.



* je ne suis pas certain de ce que j'avance ici, il faudrait approfondir, mais bon ce n'est pas important, c'est juste pour l'exemple.

----------


## MiaowZedong

> En fait, les violences policires avaient grandement baiss entre l'aprs-guerre et la fin des annes 90. Mais depuis (fin des annes 90, dbut des annes 2000), les forces de l'ordre (et la socit) on chang. Aujourd'hui, plus de 60% des policiers votent FN, et le syndicat majoritaire de la police (alliance) est alli du FN.


Plutot entre les annes 70 et 90. Parce que les annes 60 ont vu le pire des violences policires illgales de l'histoire de la France (il y avait pire au 19me ou pendant Vichy, mais c'tait lgalis).



> En 1986, la mort d'un manifestant (Malik Oussekine) a entrain, entres autres, une indignation gnrale de la population, la dmission d'un ministre, la dissolution d'un corps de police (voltigeurs). Les policiers responsables de cette mort ont cops de sanctions. Lgres certes, mais ils ont tout de mme t sanctionns (prison avec sursis, sanctions en interne).
> En 2014, la mort d'un manifestant (Rmi Fraisse) a entrain ... rien. Mme l'opinion publique a crach sur le cadavre du jeune manifestant colo.


Malik Oussekine ne manifestait pas, il a t assassin sans raison en marge d'une manifestation (lgale de mmoire). D'ailleurs ses meurtriers ont  peine t punis: du sursis alors qu'ils ont poursuivi un passant jusque dans un hall d'immeuble et l'ont rou de coups jusque la mort alors qu'il tait par terrele genre de "justice" qui me fait sympathiser avec les violences anti-policires. Rmi Fraisse est mort d'un accident, certes rprhensible (celui qui autorise l'emploi de ces fameuses grenades lacrymo-explosives est un criminel), mais sans l'intentionalit de nuire de l'affaire Oussekine, alors qu'il bloquait illgalement un chantier, et c'est la meilleure chose qui pouvait arriver aux ZADistes car cela leur a obtenu l'arrt du chantier. Donc ta comparaison ne tient pas la route...

----------


## fredoche

Bah je sens que je vais mettre Michel et Jean-Pierre au mme niveau sur ce coup-l, car c'est nier toute forme de dissidence et de pense, et lextrme variabilit des individus, des groupes, pour tout mettre sur une seule tiquette.

J'ai appris en sciences humaines que le tout tait diffrent de la somme des parties, mais il pousse le concept  son paroxysme l.

C'est en effet excessivement normatif  mon got

Mais a doit faciliter la rflexion, on ne sembarrasse pas de nuances.

----------


## benjani13

Si l'interview d'Alexandre Langlois (policier, syndicaliste VIGI) chez Le Mdia vous a plu, il passe  19 H en direct chez Thinkerview:




Voir aussi les deux autres interviews du jour.

----------


## MiaowZedong

> Je parlais d'une volution, qui, d'aprs ce que j'ai ou ici et l ces derniers jours, montrait clairement une baisse de la violence policire pendant la 2nde moiti du XXme sicle. Donc oui, il y a eu Charonne, et certainement d'autres exemples, mais je parle d'une tendance, d'une volution globale. Jetez un coup dil  ce qui s'est pass en 36, et vous aurez un bon aperu de la violence policire de l'avant 2meGM.


Quoi en '36? Quand Marx Dormoy a liquid l'extrme-droite? Il y a quand mme eu bien moins de morts que dans les annes 60, alors que la police devait dissoudre des groupes dont certains taient arms et prparaient activement une guerre civile.



> Par exemple, au XVIIme sicle, l'esclavage tait considr par la majorit* des franais comme quelque chose de *normal*. Aujourd'hui, a ne l'est plus : l'pistm des franais d'aujourd'hui est diffrent de celui du XVIIme.


Non. L'esclavage prend fin, en France mtropolitaine, aux alentours de l'an mil. En 1066, conqurant l'Angleterre, les seigneurs Normands dsaprouvent de l'esclavage et l'lite Normande la fait disparaitre dans mon pays avant 1200. La pratique est ressucite dans les colonies par manque de main-d'oeuvre bon march pour des travaux de forces, non-qualifis. Mais les mtropolitains ne sont pas exposs  l'esclavage, et aprs des sicles d'abolition, cela est compltement contraire  leurs moeurs. D'ailleurs, dans nos deux pays, un esclave qui met pied en mtropole est libr: on ne tolre pas cette pratique sur le sol mtropolitain.

----------


## r0d

> Bah je sens que je vais mettre Michel et Jean-Pierre au mme niveau sur ce coup-l, car c'est nier toute forme de dissidence et de pense, et lextrme variabilit des individus, des groupes, pour tout mettre sur une seule tiquette.
> 
> J'ai appris en sciences humaines que le tout tait diffrent de la somme des parties, mais il pousse le concept  son paroxysme l.
> 
> C'est en effet excessivement normatif  mon got
> 
> Mais a doit faciliter la rflexion, on ne sembarrasse pas de nuances.


Ouais mais non, ne te focalise pas sur les quelques lignes que j'ai crit (avec plein d'erreurs et d'approximations). Comme tous les modles en sociologie, ce que tu dis l est intgr dans les postulats de dpart.
videmment que l'tre humain est vari, chacun est diffrent. Certains sociologues dfinissent mme l'humain comme un animal qui produit de la diffrence. Et l'ide me plat beaucoup.
Mais cela n'empche pas les sociologues de dterminer,  l'chelle des populations, des comportements majoritaires, des normes plus ou moins suivies, des schmas de pense dominants.

----------


## MiaowZedong

> Certains sociologues dfinissent mme l'humain comme un animal qui produit de la diffrence.


Sans vouloir te rentrer dedans: la sociologie drive de plus en plus dans la stupidit et l'idalisme anti-raliste (aux sens philosophiques de ces termes). Parce que produire des individus, des comportements diffrents, a n'a rien d'unique ou d'identifiant pour l'homme.

D'ailleurs, le comportement de troupeau est (sans surprises, pour quelqu'un qui connait notre histoire volutionnaire) beaucoup plus prvalent parmi les humains que de nombreux animaux. C'est ce qui donne  nos dmocraties leur norme inertie sociale et les rend si dures  changer (alors que pourtant, lgalement, ce devrait tre facile).

----------


## zecreator

> Ou peut-tre qu'il y a dj suffisamment de blesss graves juste en dfilant dans la rue, et que cela risque de devenir une hcatombe si ils vont en force dans des lieux de pouvoirs.


Oui, mais bon en mme temps, s'ils veulent combattre le Pouvoir, il faut aller l o il se trouve. 
Ce n'est pas en campant sur un rond-point que les choses vont changer.

----------


## r0d

> Malik Oussekine ne manifestait pas, il a t assassin sans raison en marge d'une manifestation (lgale de mmoire). D'ailleurs ses meurtriers ont  peine t punis: du sursis alors qu'ils ont poursuivi un passant jusque dans un hall d'immeuble et l'ont rou de coups jusque la mort alors qu'il tait par terrele genre de "justice" qui me fait sympathiser avec les violences anti-policires. Rmi Fraisse est mort d'un accident, certes rprhensible (celui qui autorise l'emploi de ces fameuses grenades lacrymo-explosives est un criminel), mais sans l'intentionalit de nuire de l'affaire Oussekine, alors qu'il bloquait illgalement un chantier, et c'est la meilleure chose qui pouvait arriver aux ZADistes car cela leur a obtenu l'arrt du chantier. Donc ta comparaison ne tient pas la route...


Certes les circonstances taient diffrentes, mais dans les deux cas, il s'agit de la police qui assassine un jeune homme.
Ta raction dmontre ce que je disais. Il y a 30 ans, un assassinat perptr par les forces de l'ordre tait mal peru. Aujourd'hui, c'est totalement banalis.
Et a me conforte dans mon point de vue,  propos d'une discussion que j'ai eu avec un GJ ce samedi. Selon lui, il tait invitable qu'un jour ou l'autre il y ait un mort dans les rangs des GJ, et que a pourrait dbloquer la situation. C'tait d'ailleurs, selon lui, la seule faon de dbloquer la situation. Moi je crois que a ne dbloquera rien du tout, parce que, comme tu nous le montres ici, tout le monde s'en fiche qu'il y ait un mort. Les mdias bourgeois parviendrons, comme pour R. Fraisse,  adapter le contexte de faon  ce qu'il soit peru par la petite bourgeoisie comme quelque chose de normal, et on en parlera plus. Et les policiers, qui sont senss nous dfendre, continueront  nous massacrer impunment et avec l'aval des masses.

----------


## Ecthelion2

> Selon lui, il tait invitable qu'un jour ou l'autre il y ait un mort dans les rangs des GJ, et que a pourrait dbloquer la situation. C'tait d'ailleurs, selon lui, la seule faon de dbloquer la situation. Moi je crois que a ne dbloquera rien du tout, parce que, comme tu nous le montres ici, tout le monde s'en fiche qu'il y ait un mort. Les mdias bourgeois parviendrons, comme pour R. Fraisse,  adapter le contexte de faon  ce qu'il soit peru par la petite bourgeoisie comme quelque chose de normal, et on en parlera plus. Et les policiers, qui sont senss nous dfendre, continueront  nous massacrer impunment et avec l'aval des masses.


Faut qu'il se tienne  jour ton GJ, il y a dj eu un mort (une retraite qui s'est prise une flashball dans la tte), et cela n'a strictement rien chang  la situation.

Par contre oui, les seuls que cela choque, ce sont les GJ. J'ai mme vu des gens, approuver les mutilations et autres rsultant des tirs de flashball au prtexte que "c'est bien fait, ils n'avaient qu' pas manifester sans autorisation / empcher les gens de circuler"...  ::roll:: 

Et encore, quand ils se plaignent que les GJ empchent les "gens" de circuler, c'est surtout qu'on les empche eux de circuler, si ils ne sont pas eux-mmes bloqus, au final, ils s'en foutent des autres, on ne peut pas faire plus individualiste.

----------


## Ryu2000

> La majorit des CRS, et surtout des BACs, n'ont aucun scrupule  massacrer leurs concitoyens, crois-moi, je les connais bien. Il faut comprendre qu'ils subissent des lavages de cerveau intenses et sur de longues dures. Ils ne considrent pas les manifestants comme des tres humains, mais comme des insectes nuisibles. Aprs, ils vont peut-tre finir par se fatiguer physiquement, mais moralement, la situation actuelle est un terrain de jeu inespr pour eux. Le seul espoir se trouve du ct des gendarmes et des policiers, mais je n'y crois absolument pas.


Je n'y crois pas trop...
Recevoir l'ordre de lancer des grenades dans les jambes de retraits, de mres, etc. a doit tre difficile psychologiquement pour quasiment tout le monde.
Il y a plus en plus de policiers et de gendarmes qui critiquent leur hirarchie.
Il a galement beaucoup de suicides, beaucoup de policiers ne supportent plus ce qu'on leur demande de faire.




> Aujourd'hui, plus de 60% des policiers votent FN


Admettons que ce soit vrai.
Et alors ?

Il faut arrter avec votre peur du FN, on dirait que vous pensez que le FN est pire que le gouvernement allemand en 1942...
Calmez-vous un petit peu... Ce n'est qu'un parti politique ce n'est pas le mal absolu.

Les fonctionnaires votent un peu FN, c'est comme a.
Peut-tre que le FN a promis aux fonctionnaires de meilleures retraites ou quelque chose.

Chez les fonctionnaires, le FN a chang de statut



> Le Front national tente depuis plusieurs annes, avec succs, dexploiter le malaise social dune partie des salaris du public.


Y a-t-il vritablement un vote FN des enseignants?



> Incontestablement, les intentions de vote FN progressent chez les enseignants. Cependant, la vague est bien plus forte dans lensemble de la population.


===
Les gendarmes, policiers, militaires font parti du peuple, ce ne sont pas nos ennemis.
D'ailleurs il doit y en avoir en civil dans les manifestations de gilets jaunes parfois.

----------


## r0d

> Sans vouloir te rentrer dedans: la sociologie drive de plus en plus dans la stupidit et l'idalisme anti-raliste (aux sens philosophiques de ces termes). Parce que produire des individus, des comportements diffrents, a n'a rien d'unique ou d'identifiant pour l'homme.


Nous nageons un peu dans une aporie ici, mais tout de mme, je trouve intressant de considrer l'art humain comme une expression de ce besoin de cration de diffrence. Entre autres choses.
Ne t'nerves pas, c'est juste une hypothse.  ::): 




> D'ailleurs, le comportement de troupeau est (sans surprises, pour quelqu'un qui connait notre histoire volutionnaire) beaucoup plus prvalent parmi les humains que de nombreux animaux. C'est ce qui donne  nos dmocraties leur norme inertie sociale et les rend si dures  changer (alors que pourtant, lgalement, ce devrait tre facile).


Certes, mais d'un autre ct, il est aussi exact que le comportement individualiste est plus prvalent parmi les humains que de nombreux animaux.

Ces hypothses dont je parle, ce sont des pistes de rflexions. On sait bien que la nature de l'Homme est un mystre qu'on est pas prs de percer. Moi je crois qu'on n'y arrivera jamais, mais ce n'est qu'une croyance. Mais cela ne dois pas nous empcher de chercher. Ces hypothses dont je parle, vous pouvez voir a comme des modles, au sens scientifique: un modle est une reprsentation d'un systme, qui va tre utiliser pour tenter de le comprendre, notamment en faisant des simulations  partir de scnarios. On sait que ces modles sont incorrects, car ce sont des reprsentations, donc des approximations. Mais ceci n'empche pas que parfois un modle peut tre trs utile, malgr les fait que l'on sache pertinemment qu'il soit plus ou moins inexact. Ils sont des outils pour scruter le rel, ils ne sont pas le rel.

----------


## r0d

> Envoy par r0d
> 
> Aujourd'hui, plus de 60% des policiers votent FN
> 
> 
> Admettons que ce soit vrai.
> Et alors ?


Et alors, le FN est un parti raciste, mme s'il s'en dfend, et ce racisme est le seul point commun, point de rassemblement, entre ses partisans (je parle de partisans, pas de ceux qui votent pour). Le front militant du FN est trs vari, a va des chefs d'entreprises aux super pauvres, en passant par les petits commerants, artisans, ouvriers. Le seul point commun qu'ils ont c'est ce rejet de tous les problmes du pays sur les immigrants, en particulier les arabes.
C'est donc dangereux, oui, que nos forces de l'ordre embrassent cette idologie exclusive (qui exclut).




> Les gendarmes, policiers, militaires font parti du peuple, ce ne sont pas nos ennemis.
> D'ailleurs il doit y en avoir en civil dans les manifestations de gilets jaunes parfois.


Les gendarmes et les militaires (les gendarmes sont des militaires d'ailleurs) n'ont pas le droit de manifester.
Et des policiers je n'en ai jamais vu en manif. Peut-tre se cachent-t-ils super bien ?

----------


## MiaowZedong

> Certes les circonstances taient diffrentes, mais dans les deux cas, il s'agit de la police qui assassine un jeune homme.
> Ta raction dmontre ce que je disais. Il y a 30 ans, un assassinat perptr par les forces de l'ordre tait mal peru. Aujourd'hui, c'est totalement banalis.
> Et a me conforte dans mon point de vue,  propos d'une discussion que j'ai eu avec un GJ ce samedi. Selon lui, il tait invitable qu'un jour ou l'autre il y ait un mort dans les rangs des GJ, et que a pourrait dbloquer la situation. C'tait d'ailleurs, selon lui, la seule faon de dbloquer la situation. Moi je crois que a ne dbloquera rien du tout, parce que, comme tu nous le montres ici, tout le monde s'en fiche qu'il y ait un mort. Les mdias bourgeois parviendrons, comme pour R. Fraisse,  adapter le contexte de faon  ce qu'il soit peru par la petite bourgeoisie comme quelque chose de normal, et on en parlera plus. Et les policiers, qui sont senss nous dfendre, continueront  nous massacrer impunment et avec l'aval des masses.


Dj, pour remettre les pendules  l'heure, la mort de Rmi Fraisse a provoqu des meutes dans toute la France et l'abandon du barrage de Sivens. Je ne pense pas que ce soit une raction  un vnement "normal".

Ensuite, "assassine" a a une notion dintentionnalit. Frapper quelqu'un avec une matraque jusqu' ce qu'il cesse de bouger, on peut dire qu'il y a l'intention. Lancer une grenade lacrymo au hasard, qui se fiche dans le sac d'un manifestant, qui meurt parce qu'un dsax a dcid d'employer des grenades lacrymo avec 25g de TNT dedans, ce n'est pas la mme intentionnalit.

Puis, si Fraisse a t condamn par une partie de la population, ce n'a rien  voir avec la police. C'est parce que les zadistes sont violents (le "sabotage non-violent" qu'ils revendiquent est une contradiction, hein) et anti-dmocratiques (le barrage de Sivens a t massivement soutenu en rfrendum). Hors, la dmocratie est la valeur la plus exalte de notre socit et elle est de plus en plus pacifiste.

P.S. je pense que Fraisse est surtout mort  cause d'un calcul cynique (mais trs vrai) qui veut qu'en allant  l'affrontement, il finirait par avoir un drame et la vive motion que provoquerait ce drame permettrait d'imposer la volont des zadistes au mpris de la dmocratie.

----------


## MiaowZedong

> Les gendarmes et les militaires (les gendarmes sont des militaires d'ailleurs) n'ont pas le droit de manifester.
> Et des policiers je n'en ai jamais vu en manif. Peut-tre se cachent-t-ils super bien ?


Les gendarmes n'ont pas non plus le droit de faire grve, mais quand ils l'ont fait les ministres leurs ont serr la main et concd toutes leurs revendications. Le rapport de force leur est favorable, ils font un peu ce qu'ils veulent.

----------


## r0d

> Ensuite, "assassine" a a une notion dintentionnalit. Frapper quelqu'un avec une matraque jusqu' ce qu'il cesse de bouger, on peut dire qu'il y a l'intention. Lancer une grenade lacrymo au hasard, qui se fiche dans le sac d'un manifestant, qui meurt parce qu'un dsax a dcid d'employer des grenades lacrymo avec 25g de TNT dedans, ce n'est pas la mme intentionnalit.


Dj pour remettre les pendules  l'heure, Rmi Fraisse a t tu par une grenade offensive, et non par une grenade lacrymo. Croire qu'il n'y a pas intentionnalit dans cette histoire c'est vraiment de la mauvaise foi de classe. Peut-tre pas l'intention de tuer (idem pour M. Oussekine), mais pas loin. Non mais dans quel monde tu vis ? Tu crois qu'on balance une grenade offensive sur un gars juste pour lui faire peur ? C'est incroyable la puissance de la propagande bourgeoise, bientt ils vous feront croire que les borgns chez les GJ sont le fait d'cureuils volants et vous y croirez. C'est l'expression pure d'une lutte de classe o vous, les petits bourgeois, acceptez les distorsions du rel tant qu'elle vous conforte dans l'ide d'un lumpen dangereux, sale et inculte.

----------


## Ryu2000

Il faut relativiser un petit peu, ok il est arriv qu'un policier ou gendarme ait abus de la force, il y a eu des blesss et des morts.
C'est rare comme situation. Dans l'ensemble la police n'est pas en train de tirer sur n'importe qui.

En temps normal on fait tout pour que les policiers n'utilisent jamais leur arme de service, on les flicite quand ils se laissent faire casser la gueule.
Le policier hros de la voiture incendie  Paris dcor par Cazeneuve



> Le policier, dont la voiture a t incendie par des casseurs mercredi, a t dcor ce samedi par le ministre de l'Intrieur Bernard Cazeneuve. L'homme et sa collgue prsente dans la voiture au moment du dpart de feu ont reu la mdaille d'or de la scurit intrieure. Franois Hollande a particip  cette crmonie pendant laquelle cinq policiers ou gendarmes ont t dcors.


On ne peut pas gnraliser en disant "un jour un policier a tu quelqu'un alors 100% des policiers sont pourris".
Au niveau de la lutte des classes les gendarmes et policiers sont avec la classe moyenne, donc il n'y a pas de problme.

----------


## Marco46

> Tu crois qu'on balance une grenade offensive sur un gars juste pour lui faire peur ?


Pas exactement mais pas loin. Le but est de dsactiver un dfenseur avant de lancer un assaut, pas de tuer. a produit un souffle non ltal ou une lumire aveuglante et un bruit assourdissant.

Dans le cas de Rmi Fraisse c'est un accident, il a pris la grenade en pleine tronche (et pas en tir tendu, c'est un rebond), c'est pas de bol. C'est  peu prs comme tirer au LBD sur un meutier avec un pav  la main  50m et toucher un passant qui  rien  voir 5m dans la tempe.

Tu confonds avec la grenade dfensive qui sert  briser un assaut en tuant ou en blessant les assaillants avec des clats de mtal.

Sur cette histoire de mon point de vue le premier responsable c'est l'abruti qui a donn l'ordre d'vacuer par la force un terrain vague en pleine nuit et c'est forcment du fait du pouvoir politique.

Parler d'assassinat dans ce cas c'est de l'outrance IMHO, ce qui n'enlve rien de la responsabilit du dit politique.




> Selon lui, il tait invitable qu'un jour ou l'autre il y ait un mort dans les rangs des GJ, et que a pourrait dbloquer la situation.


Dbloquer pour aller vers quoi ? Le vrai risque c'est que l'tat s'effondre comme un chteau de carte et l on sera dans une merde noire. Ton GJ est un irresponsable, comme Macron et son quipe sont irresponsables. Il ne nat rien de positif d'une telle violence, seulement plus de violence.

----------


## r0d

> Parler d'assassinat dans ce cas c'est de l'outrance IMHO, ce qui n'enlve rien de la responsabilit du dit politique.


Mouais, c'est un peu facile de tout mettre sur le compte des politiques. Certes ils sont les premiers responsables car ils donnent les ordres. Mais lorsqu'un policier accepte de balancer une grenade sur un groupe de jeunes colos qui pourraient ses fils, il ne faut pas dconner, le mec il a sa part de responsabilit quand-mme.
Alors oui, comme dit Ryu, il ne s'agit pas de dire que tous les policiers sont des tueurs. J'ai de grosses rancurs personnelles envers la police, car j'ai mang du tonfa et de la lacrymo plus que de raison, que j'ai un poignet irrmdiablement esquint  cause d'eux, et que dans *tous* les cas o j'ai subit des violence policires, c'tait dans le cadre de manifs pacifistes et sans provocations envers la police (moi ds que a chauffe je me casse, je suis frocement non-violent). Je parle de mon exprience personnelle, je ne gnralise pas hein. Et malgr ces rancurs, je n'aime pas quand certains GJ scandent "tout le monde dteste la police", parce que c'est faux, c'est contre-productif, et a participe  une fausse reprsentation de "tous les policiers sont des salauds". Ils ne le sont pas tous, mais il ne faut pas tomber dans l'anglisme inverse, et nier le fait qu'il y en a, et qu'ils ne sont pas punis quand ils drapent.




> Dbloquer pour aller vers quoi ? Le vrai risque c'est que l'tat s'effondre comme un chteau de carte et l on sera dans une merde noire. Ton GJ est un irresponsable, comme Macron et son quipe sont irresponsables. Il ne nat rien de positif d'une telle violence, seulement plus de violence.


+1000.
Mais dans le cas prsent, la balle est dans le camp du gouvernement. La rponse devrait tre politique, et pas scuritaire. Car l, ce ne sont pas des black blocs qui sont dans la rue, mais des citoyens, des gens qui travaillent (ou qui aimeraient), qui paient leurs impts (ou qui aimeraient). C'est pour a que a a lieu de samedi, parce que la semaine ils travaillent. L, c'est "la France qui se lve tt" qui cherche  se faire entendre.

----------


## Ecthelion2

> On ne peut pas gnraliser en disant "un jour un policier a tu quelqu'un alors 100% des policiers sont pourris".
> Au niveau de la lutte des classes les gendarmes et policiers sont avec la classe moyenne, donc il n'y a pas de problme.


Et pourtant tu fais bien la mme chose avec les politiciens, les journalistes, les mdias, etc. etc.

T'es vraiment le plus mal plac pour venir donner ce genre de leon mon pauvre...

----------


## fredoche

Des rponses relatives au reportage d'envoy spcial concernant le *glyphosate* : 
https://www.francetvinfo.fr/monde/en...x_3155751.html

Je n'ai pas vu le reportage mais j'ai lu vos discussions. Il y aurait quelques rponses dans ce billet

----------


## zecreator

Heureusement, Hanouna va rgler tout a !

Jusqu'au bout le gouvernement se sera foutu de notre gueule....

----------


## Ryu2000

> certains GJ scandent "tout le monde dteste la police", parce que c'est faux, c'est contre-productif


Il y a aussi des gilets jaunes qui scandent "Les CRS avec nous !".
Ils savent que si ils veulent faire une rvolution il vaut mieux bien s'entendre avec les CRS.

Ce serait top que les CRS fassent grvent et refusent d'aller sur les manifestations gilets jaunes ^^




> Et pourtant tu fais bien la mme chose avec les politiciens, les journalistes, les mdias, etc. etc.


Les politiciens, les mdias, les banques ne font pas partie de la mme classe sociale.
Ok les maires de petits villages doivent tre plutt rglo gnralement.
Mais au niveau des ministres pour en trouver un honnte, il faut dj y aller...

Les mdias appartiennent  des milliardaires, ce sont des riches qui donnent la ligne ditoriale, ils filtrent et orientent.
La finance est responsable de la crise conomique, et donc du chmage, de la prcarisation, etc.

Les mdias, les politiciens, les banquiers sont dans leur monde.
Les gars comme Drahi, Macron, Attali, Minc, c'est clairement pas la mme classe sociale.

Beaucoup de gilets jaunes pensent comme a. Ils ont raison de se mfier des politiciens et des mdias...

----------


## fredoche

> Mouais, c'est un peu facile de tout mettre sur le compte des politiques. Certes ils sont les premiers responsables car ils donnent les ordres. Mais lorsqu'un policier accepte de balancer une grenade sur un groupe de jeunes colos qui pourraient ses fils, il ne faut pas dconner, le mec il a sa part de responsabilit quand-mme.


Je crois que c'est le principe de la chaine de commandement que de dresponsabiliser le "troufion" de base, tant qu'il ne sort pas des clous rglementaires.
Aprs ils sont probablement comme beaucoup  avoir leurs problmes personnels avec leurs pouses/conjoints et leurs mmes, mais en service, a ne rentre pas en ligne de compte. Comme la plupart d'entre nous quand nous sommes au travail non ?

Si les gars  la base commencent  se poser des questions, c'est mort, la mcanique se grippe.

----------


## Ecthelion2

> Les politiciens, les mdias, les banques ne font pas partie de la mme classe sociale.
> Ok les maires de petits villages doivent tre plutt rglo gnralement.
> Mais au niveau des ministres pour en trouver un honnte, il faut dj y aller...
> 
> Les mdias appartiennent  des milliardaires, ce sont des riches qui donnent la ligne ditoriale, ils filtrent et orientent.
> La finance est responsable de la crise conomique, et donc du chmage, de la prcarisation, etc.
> 
> Les mdias, les politiciens, les banquiers sont dans leur monde.
> Les gars comme Drahi, Macron, Attali, Minc, c'est clairement pas la mme classe sociale.


Blablabla, on s'en fou qu'ils fassent partis de diffrentes classes sociales ou pas, le point important c'est que tu ne peux pas gnraliser, point barre.


Y'a des politiciens qui ne sont pas no-libraux et pro gilets jaunes.

Idem pour les journalistes.

Et mmes pour les mdias, oui certains appartiennent  des milliardaires, mais viens me dire que Fakir ou autres, c'est la mme chose ? Il existent des dizaines de journaux qui n'appartiennent pas  des milliardaires, y'a toujours des exceptions, donc non, tu ne peux pas gnraliser.  C'est pas compliqu  comprendre.

Si tu te permets de gnraliser sur tout cela, d'autres ont parfaitement le droit de gnraliser sur les policiers, ou  l'inverse ceux qui gnralisent en disant que tous les GJ sont des casseurs, ou tous les musulmans des terroristes, etc. c'est exactement du mme niveau, niveau rflexion intellectuelle => proche du nant.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Si les gars  la base commencent  se poser des questions, c'est mort, la mcanique se grippe.


Ils ont des prts  rembourser donc ils doivent garder leur boulot, mme si parfois ils savent que les ordres sont pourris, ils sont contraint de s'y soumettre pour subvenir aux besoins de leur famille.
Aujourd'hui tu ne trouves pas du boulot si facilement...




> on s'en fou qu'ils fassent partis de diffrentes classes sociales ou pas


Pour les gens qui sont  fond dans la lutte des classes c'est super important au contraire.
Il y a une minorit de bourgeois qui profitent du peuple.
Nous en sommes tous des victimes, ils essaient de nous diviser (selon le sexe, les origines, les orientations sexuelles, les religions, etc), pour viter qu'on se ligue contre eux.
Pour moi c'est clair que le cur du pouvoir et les milliardaires qui dirigent les mdias sont les ennemis du peuple.




> le point important c'est que tu ne peux pas gnraliser, point barre.


Ouais mais l le pourcentage est invers.
Ce serait plutt "ce n'est pas parce qu'il y a 3 lus honntes qu'on peut dire que l'ensemble des lus le sont".

Je me mfie un peu d'douard Philippe, de Grald Darmanin, de Christophe Castaner, de Marlne Schiappa, de Benjamin Griveaux, etc.
Pour moi ils sont nuls  chier, mais aprs vous avez le droit d'tre fan de Jean-Yves Le Drian si a vous dit.




> Y'a des politiciens qui ne sont pas no-libraux et pro gilets jaunes.


Ouais bof... La premire chose que demande les gilets jaunes c'est de diminuer le pouvoir des lus avec le RIC.
On doit pouvoir contrler ce qu'ils font et faire des choix.

Les politiciens font a pour le job, c'est une carrire pour eux, il faut qu'ils en dgagent un salaire.
Melenchon et Marine essaient de se rapprocher du mouvement, mais c'est une stratgie lectoraliste qui ne fonctionnera jamais.
Jespre que les gens iront voter pour autre chose qu'LREM.
a devrait tre une lection  la proportionnelle en 1 tour, ce serait beaucoup plus dmocratique.
Aprs il y a des alliances c'est n'importe quoi... Le PS se met avec l'UMP pour faire chier les autres.




> Et mmes pour les mdias, oui certains appartiennent  des milliardaires, mais viens me dire que Fakir ou autres, c'est la mme chose ?


Oui bon ben  la limite c'est un abus de langage.
Je parle des mdias pourris du style BFM, France 24, cnews, le monde, le figaro, le parisien, media part, canal +, etc.

Il y a des mdias que j'aime bien, comme Vincent Lapierre par exemple, ya des trucs cool sur thinkerview, plante 360, etc.
C'est pas les mdias mainstream du systme.




> Si tu te permets de gnraliser sur tout cela, d'autres ont parfaitement le droit de gnraliser sur les policiers, ou  l'inverse ceux qui gnralisent en disant que tous les GJ sont des casseurs, ou tous les musulmans des terroristes, etc.


Ce n'est pas parce que d'autres stigmatisation sont fausses quelles sont toutes fausses.
C'est en effet nul d'amalgamer certaines chose comme gilets jaunes et casseurs, musulman et terroriste, policiers et policiers violent.
Mais bon globalement il y a toute une quipe de politiciens, et de riches propritaire de mdias, qui font parti du mme monde...
C'est une classe de bourgeois qui manipule le peuple.

Ils sont invit au dn du sicle et au repas du crif, c'est pas top je trouve... Les politiciens sont pote avec des gros patrons, des grosses industries ou des banques, il y a peu des conflits dintrts, des retours dascenseurs et tout a...
Vous avez dj vu "Les Nouveaux Chiens de garde" ?

Normalement pour tre lu il faut avoir le plus gros budget de campagne et le soutien des mdias (plus quelqu'un passe dans les mdias plus on vote pour lui).
Pour tre lu il faut donc tre proche des riches et puissants.

----------


## MiaowZedong

> Dj pour remettre les pendules  l'heure, Rmi Fraisse a t tu par une grenade offensive, et non par une grenade lacrymo. Croire qu'il n'y a pas intentionnalit dans cette histoire c'est vraiment de la mauvaise foi de classe. Peut-tre pas l'intention de tuer (idem pour M. Oussekine), mais pas loin. Non mais dans quel monde tu vis ? Tu crois qu'on balance une grenade offensive sur un gars juste pour lui faire peur ? C'est incroyable la puissance de la propagande bourgeoise, bientt ils vous feront croire que les borgns chez les GJ sont le fait d'cureuils volants et vous y croirez. C'est l'expression pure d'une lutte de classe o vous, les petits bourgeois, acceptez les distorsions du rel tant qu'elle vous conforte dans l'ide d'un lumpen dangereux, sale et inculte.


Oui, j'ai fait une erreur, c'tait une grenade OF F1 (explosive) et non une GLI F4 (lacrymo+explosive). Maintenant, est-ce-que a change mon propos? Cela reste une grenade "non ltale" (dixit le fabricant et la police, maintenant moi je ne mettrais pas de TNT dans un armement non ltal) utilise en trs grand nombre par la police, et Remi Fraisse est mort d'un enchainement de circonstances malheureuses qui a d'ailleurs fait interdire les OF F1 (ce qui n'est pas trop tt  mon sens, vivement qu'ils interdisent aussi les GLI F4).

Donc ma conclusion est inchange: la police, enfin la gendarmerie (l'institution) est irresponsable d'employer ces grenades, mais le gendarme n'a pas spcialement cherch  tuer/mutiler/blesser Remi Fraisse, il a lanc "dans le tas" et a devient de la mauvaise foi que de mettre cela au mme niveau que l'acharnement sauvage sur Malik Oussekine.

En plus, je ne peux pas mempcher de constater que tu fais beaucoup d'appels  l'motion sur les "jeunes colos". Il ne faut pas oublier que c'tait des zadistes, des gens venus imposer leur opinion par la force en dmolissant le matriel de constructions, impliqus dans de nombreuses rixes avec les riverains (oui, les riverains ont souvent t les agresseurs, mais bon, les zadistes voulaientet ont russiempcher les riverains de dvelopper dmocratiquement leur rgion), et qui utilisaient des armes comme des lance-pierres et frondes qui peuvent blesser gravement, voire tuer si la flicaille n'tait pas quipe. Alors je dteste la police, mais il faut bien reconnaitre que face  ce genre d'individus on a besoin que la police fasse un travail violent.

----------


## halaster08

> Si tu te permets de gnraliser sur tout cela, d'autres ont parfaitement le droit de gnraliser sur les policiers, ou  l'inverse ceux qui gnralisent en disant que tous les GJ sont des casseurs, ou tous les musulmans des terroristes, etc. c'est exactement du mme niveau, niveau rflexion intellectuelle => proche du nant.


Attention  ton propre niveau de rflexion: tu te permet de gnraliser sur les gens qui gnralisent  ::aie:: 
Si a se trouve il en existe des biens, d'ailleurs moi j'ai un ami gnralisateur ...

----------


## Mdinoc

> Les gendarmes, policiers, militaires font parti du peuple, ce ne sont pas nos ennemis.
> D'ailleurs il doit y en avoir en civil dans les manifestations de gilets jaunes parfois.


Des policiers en civil il y en a, oui... parmi les casseurs.

----------


## Ryu2000

> parmi les casseurs.


Ouais a c'est encore autre chose.

En attendant l'ensemble des policiers et des gendarmes ne sont pas contre le mouvement.
J'ai vu la vido de Alexandre Langlois sur Thinkerview et il dit que son syndicat soutient le mouvement depuis le dbut.
Par contre les policiers n'ont pas le droit de faire grve (l'administration a peut-tre le droit).

Vous savez les policiers se sont des humains galement, ils ont une vie en dehors du travail. Eux aussi perdent du pouvoir d'achat et eux aussi se font prendre pour des cons par le pouvoir.
La plupart des CRS suivent juste les ordres, a ne leur fait pas toujours plaisir de casser des gueules. C'est leur mtier qui est comme a.

----------


## MiaowZedong

> La plupart des CRS suivent juste les ordres, a ne leur fait pas toujours plaisir de casser des gueules. C'est leur mtier qui est comme a.


Euh quand mme...il y a 78 compagnies de CRS et 60 d'entre elles servent uniquement  matraquer des dissidents, pour leur apprendre  manifester. Je peux comprendre que certains deviennent CRS parce qu'ils veulent servir sur les autoroutes ou en montagne mais bon, ils savent que la majorit des CRS servent  "casser des gueules". Je pense que la majorit des recrues CRS doivent bien aimer la violence, quand mme...

----------


## ABCIWEB

> Dans un film de zombie qui est fait par des amricains, le principal danger envers les hros du film sont les autres humains. Dans les films de zombie d'Europe du nord, ce sont vraiment les zombies qui reprsentent le danger principal. J'essaie de montrer l que, face au mme problme, deux civilisations diffrentes auront des rponses diffrents, car les individus de chacune de ces civilisations fonctionne, inconsciemment, selon des schmas (modalits) de pense diffrents.


C'est le principe du super hros amricain. Il est individualiste et le vrai danger se situe parmi ses semblables. L'ignorance du peuple conduit le monde  la catastrophe mais il est sauv par une entit suprieure trs diffrente du peuple. La morale sous-jacente est:  le collectif ne fait pas la force, seul l'individualisme vous sauvera.



> Et encore, quand ils se plaignent c'est surtout qu'on les empche eux de circuler, si ils ne sont pas eux-mmes bloqus, au final, ils s'en foutent des autres, on ne peut pas faire plus individualiste.


L'enfer c'est les autres. Ils pensent qu'ils possdent des super pouvoirs qui leur permettront de faire face  tous les problmes de la vie. L'individualisme rend aveugle, en mme temps qu'il bloque l'ascenseur social en rendant impossible toute contestation ni revendication populaire.

Les coulisses de l'histoire sur Arte nous donne un bon exemple de cette propagande idologique amricaine avec un excellent documentaire paru en dbut de semaine: Le plan Marshall a sauv l'Amrique.

Le plan Marshall avait deux objectifs: 

1/ Faire obstruction au communisme qui gagnait du terrain en Europe au lendemain de la guerre.
2/ Trouver de nouveaux clients en Europe pour viter une surproduction aux tats-unis dont l'conomie tournait  plein rgime et qui n'arrivait plus  couler tous ses produits. Il fallait trouver des dbouchs extrieurs. La reconstruction du vieux continent tait devenue indispensable  la sant conomique des tats-unis. 

En rsumer: il fallait aider l'Europe  sortir au plus vite du marasme pour assurer l'avenir des USA.

Initialement bien accueillie, l'aide amricaine s'accompagnait de conditions drastiques. Le risque de dpendance qui tait vident et a t utilis par la Russie pour appeler  la rvolte les communistes de tous les pays et faire opposition au plan amricain d'asservissement de l'Europe.

De nombreuses et importantes manifestations populaires ont dnonc le risque de colonisation Yankee en France et en Italie  : "us go home". Le plan Marshall tait hu dans la rue.

Le coup de Prague en fvrier 1948, a fait basculer la situation en faveur des amricains qui pouvaient maintenant se prsenter comme les dfenseurs de la dmocratie.

Le plan Marshall fut donc lanc, mais l'administration amricaine voulait contrler scrupuleusement l'utilisation de ses dollars. C'est ainsi que l'ECA (Economic Cooperation Administration) est cre. Une colonie d'administrateurs amricains dferle alors sur l'Europe.

L'aide est constitue pour 20% de prts remboursables, pour 80% de subventions et sert  acheter presque exclusivement du matriel et des denres amricaines, ce qui soutient l'conomie amricaine et ponge ses excdents.

Le transport des marchandises doit se faire au moins pour 50% sous drapeau  la bannire toile, les armateurs amricains en profitent pour appliquer des tarifs prohibitifs.

Les ressources minires des colonies europennes, notamment franaises, sont utilises pour alimenter  moindre cot l'industrie amricaine.

L'aide n'est finalement pas si dsintress qu'il n'y paraissait au dbut. Au passage, le documentaire montre un humoriste franais qui s'en amuse et le dnonce.

L'Allemagne tait un point stratgique de la lutte comme le communiste en mme temps qu'un gros march potentiel. Sa reconstruction faisait donc partie des objectifs quitte  ne pas faire payer la dette Allemande.

Cela s'est traduit par le retour des 750000 prisonniers de guerre allemands qui taient employs  la reconstruction de la France.

L'ECA cre le Deutch Mark pour lutter contre l'inflation allemande et dstabiliser les russes qui administrent une partie de l'Allemagne. Les pargnants allemands sont ruins mais en contre partie les USA annulent les 500 milliards de dettes du rgime nazi.

En rponse Staline instaure le blocus de Berlin. Georges Marshall rpond par un pont arien, l'opration "Victuailles" est lance avec 2 millions de tonnes de fret en 10 mois et Berlin Ouest devient un symbole de la libert.

L'Allemagne fdrale est cre quelques mois plus tard. En rponse Staline cre la rpublique dmocratique allemande. 

La CIA est cre pour lutter contre le communisme dans les pays bnficiaires de l'aide amricaine. Les syndicats ouvriers sont la premire cible. 

- En France, la *CGT* subit une scission qui provoque la naissance de *FO* (force ouvrire) qui bnficie du soutient logistique et financier des USA,  travers le comit syndical amricain du libre change reprsent par un membre de la CIA.

- En Italie, la CIA soutient la dmocratie chrtienne pour barrer la route au candidat communiste. A New-York on fait pression sur les italo-amricains avec une lettre type  envoyer  leur famille : "Si les forces de la dmocratie devaient perdre l'lection italienne, le gouvernement amricain n'enverrait plus d'argent  l'Italie et nous non plus". Le candidat des Etats Unis l'emportera haut la main.

La CIA lutte contre le communisme mais fait aussi la promotion des valeurs amricaines.

Les pays recevant l'aide doivent,  leurs frais, louer l'Amrique, l'individualisme, la culture et les produits amricains. Une norme machine de propagande est mise en place dans toute l'Europe avec des expositions, des films, des affiches, des illustrs destins  la jeunesse, et par exemple le Reader's Digest pour les adultes. 

Dieu aussi est omniprsent et il ne manque pas d'aptres. Un proslytisme que l'hebdomadaire "la vie catholique" s'empresse d'pingler: "Les mormons sont arrivs d'Amrique pour nous vangliser, d'Amrique nous viennent aussi les tmoins de Jhovah, ils font du dmarchage au porte  porte, sont-ils aussi inclus dans le plan Marshall ?"

Pour complter cette promotion tout azimut, on produit des films d'animation qui font l'loge de la productivit (exemple dans le documentaire). Pour les travaux pratiques, des milliers d'europens sont invits aux USA pour leur enseigner les techniques managriales du nouveau monde.

En 1949, l'URSS procde avec succs  son premier essai nuclaire. Dbut 1950 le plan Marshall se transforme en plan martial pour rarmer les europens. L'ECA disparat au profit de la MSA.

En moins de trois ans, l'Europe est projete dans l're de la consommation  crdit et l'Amrique s'est constitue son grand march. 

En 1953 Georges Marchall reoit le prix nobel de la paix malgr quelques contestations vites touffes.

Certes, le redressement des pays aids s'est fait plus rapidement que prvu, mais ils n'ont gagn qu'un ou deux ans, disent les spcialistes.

En ralit, il a surtout servi  satisfaire les ambitions de mondialisation conomique des USA, et  lgitimer l'universalisme du rve amricain. Il fut moins un geste purement dsintress qu'un acte politique suprmement intelligent.

Ne manquer pas ce documentaire qui est captivant. Il est visible jusqu'au 20 fvrier sur le site d'Arte.

-----------------

L'ide de casser la CGT n'est donc pas nouvelle puisque c'est la CIA qui a commenc les hostilits avec le plan Marshall. Pour les mmes besoins d'imposer encore plus de nolibralisme, il n'est donc pas tonnant que Sarkosy, puis Hollande et maintenant Macron aient pris le mme chemin. 

Macron fait mme beaucoup plus fort puisqu'il a dcid de ne tenir compte d'aucun syndicat. C'est notre nouveau dmocrate, qui prtend installer un dialogue avec les gilets jaunes en posant lui-mme les questions et en ne retenant que les rponses qui l'intresse. 

Une contre manifestation (contre les gilets jaunes) est prvue dimanche prochain. Elle se dit indpendante, sans doute comme l'tait FO lors de sa cration  ::mrgreen::

----------


## yolle

> Donc ma conclusion est inchange: la police, enfin la gendarmerie (l'institution) est irresponsable d'employer ces grenades, mais le gendarme n'a pas spcialement cherch  tuer/mutiler/blesser Remi Fraisse, il a lanc "dans le tas" et a devient de la mauvaise foi que de mettre cela au mme niveau que l'acharnement sauvage sur Malik Oussekine.


sauf que ces mecs manipulent des armes ... c'est vrai qu'une balle plastique (300 km/h) tire  30 mtres en pleine tte c'est une erreur ????? .... dis ca aux mecs qui l'on pris en pleine tronche. Lche rien MiaowZedong, t'es mon Hros.

----------


## el_slapper

> Dj pour remettre les pendules  l'heure, Rmi Fraisse a t tu par une grenade offensive, et non par une grenade lacrymo. Croire qu'il n'y a pas intentionnalit dans cette histoire c'est vraiment de la mauvaise foi de classe. Peut-tre pas l'intention de tuer (idem pour M. Oussekine), mais pas loin. Non mais dans quel monde tu vis ? Tu crois qu'on balance une grenade offensive sur un gars juste pour lui faire peur ? C'est incroyable la puissance de la propagande bourgeoise, bientt ils vous feront croire que les borgns chez les GJ sont le fait d'cureuils volants et vous y croirez. C'est l'expression pure d'une lutte de classe o vous, les petits bourgeois, acceptez les distorsions du rel tant qu'elle vous conforte dans l'ide d'un lumpen dangereux, sale et inculte.





> Certes les circonstances taient diffrentes, mais dans les deux cas, il s'agit de la police qui assassine un jeune homme.
> Ta raction dmontre ce que je disais. Il y a 30 ans, un assassinat perptr par les forces de l'ordre tait mal peru. Aujourd'hui, c'est totalement banalis.
> Et a me conforte dans mon point de vue,  propos d'une discussion que j'ai eu avec un GJ ce samedi. Selon lui, il tait invitable qu'un jour ou l'autre il y ait un mort dans les rangs des GJ, et que a pourrait dbloquer la situation. C'tait d'ailleurs, selon lui, la seule faon de dbloquer la situation. Moi je crois que a ne dbloquera rien du tout, parce que, comme tu nous le montres ici, tout le monde s'en fiche qu'il y ait un mort. Les mdias bourgeois parviendrons, comme pour R. Fraisse,  adapter le contexte de faon  ce qu'il soit peru par la petite bourgeoisie comme quelque chose de normal, et on en parlera plus. Et les policiers, qui sont senss nous dfendre, continueront  nous massacrer impunment et avec l'aval des masses.


C'est rarissime, mais je suis en dsaccord avec toi. D'autant plus si tu regardes l'volution de la situation heure par heure et les diffrentes vidos qui ont tes prises. Ce qui s'est pass, c'est que les forces de l'ordre manquaient cruellement de nombre et de mobilit pour faire face  un adversaire bien plus mobile, et qu'ils ont t dpasss tactiquement - et stratgiquement - sur un terrain qui n'est pas le leur. Au moment ou Rmi Fraisse meurt, ils ne sont plus dans une logique d'assaut, mais dans une logique de se sortir d'un traquenard ou l'imprparation les a mens(quand  savoir qui a merd, je n'en sais rien). Les grenades offensives,  ce moment, ne servent plus qu' essayer de gagner un peu de temps pour retrouver un autre position. Malheureusement, l'une d'entre elle a eu une trajectoire compltement farfelue et imprvisible, pour finir aprs plusieurs rebonds entre le sac  dos de Rmi Fraisse et sa tte, concentrant presque tout le souffle(normalement trs vite parpill) vers les organes vitaux de l'arrire de la tte.

Les mots ont un sens. Assassinat, c'est un meurtre(homicide volontaire) prpar. On en est  mille lieues. On en est au plus  des coups et blessures volontaires, ayant entrain la mort sans intention de la donner. Je te croyais plus  cheval sur l'usage des mots. Ca reste grave(et le fait qu'on aie interdit ce genre de grenade montre bien que la situation n'avait rien d'anodin), bien sur. Mais il faut rester prcis.

Ma conclusion sur ces sinistres vnements, c'est que la police a besoin d'une force d'intervention  cheval pour les espaces ouverts comme ce champ(comme les anglais en ont). Sinon, ils vont encore tre dbords et faire n'importe quoi. Mais pour le comprendre, il faudrait que leur hirarchie(policire et politique) se pose les bonnes questions. On en est loin.

----------


## seedbarrett

> Ma conclusion sur ces sinistres vnements, c'est que la police a besoin d'une force d'intervention  cheval pour les espaces ouverts comme ce champ(comme les anglais en ont).


C'tait pas sur ce champ ci, mais sur d'autres plus parisiens o l'on a pu voir le retour de nos CRS mont. Sauf qu'eux c'est avec des moto et qu'on les appellent voltigeurs en 1986, l'anne de l'interdiction de ces pratique aprs un mort. Et bizarrement on en parle pas beaucoup, alors que a m'a l'air bien vrai. Ces gens ont la vocation de ce mtier, parce que c'est l'un des rare o l'on peut se taper dessus lgalement, sans peur que l'autre se dfende, parce qu'il n'est pas arm, il a mme pas le droit  du serum physiologique. Les rare flics avec qui j'ai parl taient tous des ripoux, ou alors ont dmissionn, devant le fait accompli : il ne sont pas l pour servir et dfendre le peuple. 
Et en plus, aprs avoir dj fais plus de 800 blsss, v'la t'y pas qu'ils ont des prime. Alors oui, je suis dsol mais ils sont l pour protger les puissants, pas le peuple -qui pourtant les paie-

----------


## r0d

> Les mots ont un sens. Assassinat, c'est un meurtre(homicide volontaire) prpar. On en est  mille lieues. On en est au plus  des coups et blessures volontaires, ayant entrain la mort sans intention de la donner. Je te croyais plus  cheval sur l'usage des mots.


Je ne lcherai rien sur le mot _assassinat_. Je ne suis pas all  Sivens, mais j'ai ctoy quelques ZADs ici et l, et honntement, ce ne sont pas des tueurs de flics ces gens-l. Ce sont des gens qui essaient de trouver des solutions concrtes aux problmes que nos gouvernements ne cherchent pas. Ils appliquent les articles 11, 25, 33, 34 et 35 de la dclaration des droits de l'homme de 1793. Ils porte un possible chappatoire  l'effondrement qu'est en train de connatre notre civilisation. Les agresseurs qui viennent les dloger avec des armes potentiellement ltales sont des assassins lorsqu'ils en tuent un, pour moi il n'y a pas d'ambigit. Des assassins qui agissent sous ordre, certes, mais des assassins tout de mme.
Ces gens, qu'ils soient policiers, CRS, gendarmes ou autres, assassinent leurs concitoyens. Je ne leur pardonnerai jamais. On ne parle pas de terroristes qui sapprtent  tuer, ni d'une arme trangre qui attaque le pays. On parle de citoyens qui tentent de rsister  un systme dysfonctionnel, et dont certains tentent mme de trouver des solutions par la pratique. Et c'est a qui fait peur aux gouvernement, et c'est pour a qu'ils envoient leur assassins, et c'est pour a qu'ils font tellement d'effort de propagande, pardon, de communication, sur ces sujets-l.
Les ZADistes apparaissent aujourd'hui comme des terroristes sans foi ni loi, c'est invraisemblable pour quiconque en a dj ctoy. Ces gens-l sont peut-tre notre seul espoir. Je n'aborde jamais ce sujet habituellement, parce que nous savons que nous ne faisons pas le poids contre l'norme machine de propagande qui se met en marche  chaque occasion; les ZADistes se contentent d'agir, ils ont abandonn la guerre de la 'com'. Je n'en parle donc jamais, l c'tait juste pour te rpondre.

----------


## Jipt

> Je n'aborde jamais ce sujet habituellement, parce que nous savons que nous ne faisons pas le poids contre l'norme machine de propagande qui se met en marche  chaque occasion; les ZADistes se contentent d'agir, ils ont abandonn la guerre de la 'com'. Je n'en parle donc jamais, l c'tait juste pour te rpondre.


Ben, et le colibri, alors ? 
Celui qui fait des allers-retours entre la rivire et l'incendie avec une petite goutte d'eau dans son bec pour aller la dverser sur la fort embrase, tu l'as oubli ?
Il fait sa part *ET* il montre l'exemple.
Toi qui sais si bien crire, dcrire des situations, poser des contextes, tu devrais nous faire des veilles au coin du feu ! 
 ::coucou::

----------


## MiaowZedong

> Les ZADistes apparaissent aujourd'hui comme des terroristes sans foi ni loi, c'est invraisemblable pour quiconque en a dj ctoy. Ces gens-l sont peut-tre notre seul espoir.


Si notre seul espoir c'est l'colo-raction, anti-humaniste, adepte de la dcroissance voir de l'anarcho-primitivisme, au nom d'une religion abstraite de la nature anthropomorphise, alors nous n'avons plus aucun espoir. Et a me fait mal de voir quelqu'un qui se revendique de la gauche ouvrire et de Marx embrasser ainsi l'anti-humanisme...

P.S. puis n'oublie que malgr leur victimisme (ou peut-tre grce ), les zadistes obtiennent gain de cause un peu partout...

----------


## Marco46

> Je ne lcherai rien sur le mot _assassinat_.


C'est la premire fois que tu es totalement irrationnel (et a fait peut tre 10 ans que je lis tes interventions sur ce forum). Ce que tu dis est une normit, on te l'a prouv par A + B.







> Ils porte un possible chappatoire  l'effondrement qu'est en train de connatre notre civilisation.


Il n'y a aucune chappatoire  leffondrement des socits thermo-industrielle  l'chelle individuelle. Mme les entreprises les plus puissantes du monde n'ont pas les ressources pour agir sur ce problme. Le seul type d'entit capable d'activer tous les leviers ncessaires pour attnuer l'effondrement c'est l'tat et rien d'autre.

Mais je leur reconnais largement un courage et une abngation que je n'ai pas.




> On parle de citoyens qui tentent de rsister  un systme dysfonctionnel, et dont certains tentent mme de trouver des solutions par la pratique. Et c'est a qui fait peur aux gouvernement


Non les zadistes ne font pas peur au gouvernement, ils s'en battent les steaks. Les gilets jaunes ont fait peur au gouvernement les premires semaines, maintenant ils s'en battent les steaks. Nos gouvernants sont simplement des (trs mauvais) gestionnaires, c'est un problme dans la TODO LIST, rien de plus. Envoyer la police leur taper sur la gueule est la solution la plus simple et la moins coteuse, c'est aussi simple que a. Tant qu'ils se font pas courser physiquement jusqu' leur convoi ou qu'ils ne sont pas contraints de placer un hlico dans la cours de l'Elyse pour une vac en urgence ils n'ont pas peur, ils s'en battent les steaks. En tout cas cette gnration LREM est dans ce mode de fonctionnement et ya de bonnes chances qu'ils le paient trs cher avant la fin du quinquennat. Malheureusement, tout le monde devra payer la facture avec eux  ::(:

----------


## ABCIWEB

Dbat des gilets jaunes ce soir sur A2.

Une remarque de Marlne Schiappa, membre du gouvernement :



> "Les gilets jaunes disent qu'ils sont trop taxs, comment peuvent-ils alors encore financer des cagnottes ?"


Voil le niveau moyen de la macronerie.

On peut facilement faire mieux: Les gilets jaunes ont encore la force de manifester, c'est bien la preuve qu'ils ne meurent pas de faim et que tout va bien. De quoi se plaignent-ils ? 

J'ai regard quelques minutes l'intervention de Macron dans un dbat public  Bourg-de-Page. Il rpond par le programme qu'il applique depuis le dbut de son mandat, rien d'autre. Par exemple quand on lui pose la question de l'injustice sociale avec la suppression de l'impt sur la fortune, a donne  peu prs a :

"Il n'y a pas d'injustice sociale avec la suppression de l'impt sur la fortune, car la plus grande injustice sociale c'est le chmage. Et je supprime l'impt sur la fortune pour que les riches puissent crer plus d'emplois."

Bilan actuel du dbat citoyen: A la place se foutre de nous dans les informations sur les chaines officielles, ils ont l'occasion de se foutre de nous beaucoup plus souvent dans les "missions dbat", et ils font aussi le tour de France pour se foutre des franais de plus prs dans des runions locales en se rendant chez eux.

Et  la fin tout le monde se flicite de ce beau dbat qui n'est finalement qu'une occasion pour macron de multiplier sa propagande.

----------


## DevTroglodyte

> Et  la fin tout le monde se flicite de ce beau dbat qui n'est finalement qu'une occasion pour macron de multiplier sa propagande.


Et a fonctionne, il remonte dans les sondages  ::vomi::

----------


## el_slapper

> Je ne lcherai rien sur le mot _assassinat_. J(.../...)


Tu parles sous le coup de la colre, de l'motion, mais aussi du combat idologique, et a obscurcit ton jugement. Moi, je n'ai pas de billes dans cette histoire de Sivens : je me fous des policiers, et je me fous du barrage(il faut bien en construire, aprs, est-ce que l'emplacement tat bon, je n'en sais fichtre rien). Je me contente de regarder a de trs au dessus. Avec pas mal de sources de diffrentes origines(dont fort peu policires, d'ailleurs, ils ont t discrets, _curieusement_).

Je constate que les forces de police ont merd, que leur encadrement a merd, que leur prparation et leur matriel taient dfectueuses, et que seul m'aspect matriel a t (trs partiellement) corrig depuis. Ca n'en fait toujours pas un assassinat. Les mots ont un sens. Il ne faut pas tomber dans le travers chrtien de considrer que tout est pch, parce-que si tout se vaut, si toutes les fautes sont du mme niveau, alors plus rien n'est vraiment grave.

La ngligence criminelle est un fait grave(et pas trs difficile  prouver dans ce cas prcis). Mais ce n'est pas un assassinat.

Tu commets l'erreur typique des gauchistes de tout ramener au systme. Or l'individu compte aussi. videmment, les droitistes commettent l'erreur exactement inverse. Mais ce n'est pas une raison pour leur faire miroir. Un assassinat, c'est quand quelqu'un prpare dlibrment la mort d'une autre personne expressment cible. L, on a juste des incapables qui vont au plus simple pour sortir d'un problme apparent, sans voir les effets dltres que a aura. Mais aucun n'a dit "allons tuer Rmi Fraisse". Ce n'est donc pas un assassinat. Aucun non plus n'a dit "allons tuer un manifestant". Ce n'est donc pas un meurtre. C'est  la fois des coups et blessures volontaires ayant entrain mort sans intention de la donner(pour le policier sur place qui a donn les ordres), et de la ngligence criminelle(pour les gens qui ont prpar les doctrines d'intervention, le matriel, et la stratgie sur place).

En disant "le systme assassine" alors que c'est manifestement faux, tu dcrdibilise ton propre combat. Alors qu'on est bien d'accord qu'en face, euh, comment dire, a n'est pas trs respectable, hein...

----------


## zecreator

Si on en est  penser avec la plus forte des convictions que les gouvernements nous manipulent pour enrichir les puissants, alors il est temps de tout stopper. Dmissionons et vivons de la solidarit des uns et des autres.

Si malgr cette conviction nous continuons  consommer comme des porcs et  bosser comme des cons pour des salaires de misre, notre malheur nous ne le devons qu' nous mme.

----------


## Jipt

> Si on en est  penser avec la plus forte des convictions que les gouvernements nous manipulent pour enrichir les puissants, alors il est temps de tout stopper.


Ah a y est, tu te rveilles ?  ::mouarf:: 




> Dmissionnons et vivons de la solidarit des uns et des autres.


Sauf que a c'est de la belle utopie irralisable, hlas, car pour y arriver nous devrions tre solidaires et intelligents, or l'tat (tous les tats) s'entend  nous abrutir,  grands coups de mdias abtissants interposs

----------


## zecreator

> l'tat (tous les tats) s'entend  nous abrutir,  grands coups de mdias abtissants interposs


Les mdias ont bon dos. Y a un bouton pour teindre la TV ou la Radio, et il faut frquenter plus les bibliothques que les Cultura.

----------


## Ecthelion2

> Sauf que a c'est de la belle utopie irralisable, hlas, car pour y arriver nous devrions tre solidaires et intelligents, or l'tat (tous les tats) s'entend  nous abrutir,  grands coups de mdias abtissants interposs


Et surtout, l'tat prend un malin plaisir  saboter de nombreuses initiatives "hors-systme", car il ne faudrait pas que la masse comprenne qu'on peut faire autrement, alors on passe une loi par-ci, une loi par-l, et on empche tout ce petit monde de se grer seul ou diffremment. 

Il ne faut pas croire, ce ne sont pas les initiatives citoyennes qui manquent, c'est juste qu'on leur met souvent des btons dans les roues, et on prend bien garde de ne pas trop en parler dans les mdias...

----------


## r0d

> C'est la premire fois que tu es totalement irrationnel (et a fait peut tre 10 ans que je lis tes interventions sur ce forum). Ce que tu dis est une normit, on te l'a prouv par A + B.


Je te mets au dfi de dfinir "irrationnel".

Est-ce que la tirade MiaoZedong, qui n'a (je suppose) jamais discut avec un ZADiste, est rationnelle ?



> Si notre seul espoir c'est l'colo-raction, anti-humaniste, adepte de la dcroissance voir de l'anarcho-primitivisme, au nom d'une religion abstraite de la nature anthropomorphise, alors nous n'avons plus aucun espoir. Et a me fait mal de voir quelqu'un qui se revendique de la gauche ouvrire et de Marx embrasser ainsi l'anti-humanisme...


Nous avons souvent l'impression qu'un avis diffrent du notre est irrationnel. Mais c'est beaucoup plus complexe qu'il n'y parait de juger de la rationalit d'un propos ou d'une action.
Selon moi, est rationnel quelque chose qui puisse tre dfendu par un argumentaire qui respecte une mthode dialectique acceptable. Un argument rationnel peut tre faux, incorrect, inexact... il doit juste respecter une mthode.
J'ai expliqu mon point de vue. Que selon moi, utiliser des armes potentiellement ltales contre des personnes qui ne prsentent aucun danger est, dans le cas o il y a un mort, un assassinat. Tu peux ne pas tre d'accord, mais je ne vois pas en quoi c'est irrationnel.

Ce qui vous parait irrationnel dans mon raisonnement rside peut-tre ma conception de la lgitimit. On dit souvent que les forces de l'ordre ont le privilge de l'usage *lgitime* de la violence. En fait, selon moi, c'est mal dit. Nous devrions plutt dire qu'ils sont les seuls  avoir le *droit* d'utiliser la violence. Droit et lgitimit sont bien souvent confondus, mais pour moi, la lgitimit est quelque chose de plus subtil que la simple lgalit. Par exemple, Macron a t lgitimement lu, il a donc la lgitimit, de part la constitution et les institutions de la rpublique, de conduire la politique qu'il souhaite. Je suis d'accord avec a. En revanche, si aprs un certain temps, une majorit de franais n'approuve plus cette politique, alors, selon moi, il n'est plus lgitime. Il reste dans le cadre de la lgalit, de la constitution, mais il a perdu sa lgitimit. Avoir la lgitimit pour faire quelque chose est diffrent d'avoir le droit de le faire. Mais c'est galement plus compliqu  dfinir, car cela implique des considrations morales.




> Il n'y a aucune chappatoire  leffondrement des socits thermo-industrielle  l'chelle individuelle. Mme les entreprises les plus puissantes du monde n'ont pas les ressources pour agir sur ce problme. Le seul type d'entit capable d'activer tous les leviers ncessaires pour attnuer l'effondrement c'est l'tat et rien d'autre.


Tu es parfaitement lgitime  penser cela, et tu en as le droit, mais pourquoi vouloir empcher ceux qui y croient de le tenter ?
Moi je ne pense pas que, si salut possible il y a, il viendra des entreprises ni des tats, parce qu'ils sont coincs sur les rails d'un modle dont ils ne peuvent pas sortir. C'est un des reproches les plus solides ( mon avis) qui est fait au capitalisme, c'est qu'en basant son dveloppement sur la dette (pas de dette, pas de capitalisme), il se positionne dans un sillon qu'il ne peut plus quitter sans clater.
Par consquent, si salut possible il y a, il ne peut venir que des citoyens.
C'est mon avis, qui ne vaut pas mieux qu'un autre, et je suis prt  ce que tu me dises qu'il est irrationnel,  condition que tu m'expliques en quoi.  ::): 




> Non les zadistes ne font pas peur au gouvernement, ils s'en battent les steaks.


Mouais, tu as probablement raison.
Mais je suis toujours tonn des moyens hallucinants utiliss pour dloger les ZADistes.
Je sais pas...

----------


## el_slapper

> Nous avons souvent l'impression qu'un avis diffrent du notre est irrationnel. Mais c'est beaucoup plus complexe qu'il n'y parait de juger de la rationalit d'un propos ou d'une action.
> Selon moi, est rationnel quelque chose qui puisse tre dfendu par un argumentaire qui respecte une mthode dialectique acceptable. Un argument rationnel peut tre faux, incorrect, inexact... il doit juste respecter une mthode.
> J'ai expliqu mon point de vue. Que selon moi, utiliser des armes potentiellement ltales contre des personnes qui ne prsentent aucun danger est, dans le cas o il y a un mort, un assassinat. Tu peux ne pas tre d'accord, mais je ne vois pas en quoi c'est irrationnel.


Je n'ai pas dit que tu tais irrationnel, juste que tu utilises des mots qui sont faux. Ce qui dvalues ton combat. "les assassins de Rmi Fraisse", c'est de la com, a peut tre une formule utile avec certains publics, mais ici, on aime la prcision - je ne crois pas tre le seul, c'est une dformation professionnelle que beaucoup partagent. De mme qu'on peut dmonter les imprcisions(pour rester poli) du discours macroniste, on peut dmonter les tiennes.




> Mais je suis toujours tonn des moyens hallucinants utiliss pour dloger les ZADistes.
> Je sais pas...


Ne pas voir de malice l ou l'incomptence est une explication satisfaisante. "_a me fait chier, mettez le paquet qu'on en parle plus_" est un grand classique du leader incomptent. Les gnraux de la premire guerre mondiale(et pas que les Franais) ont souvent fait le coup, pousss par les politiciens de l'poque qui voulaient en finir avec le bain de sang, et n'ont fait qu'en accroitre l'ampleur. Paradoxalement, la guerre s'est gagne sur mer, en deux batailles, le blocus maritime des puissances centrales affaiblissant peu  peu leur approvisionnement en matires premires.

Les gens qui ont organis l'intervention  Sivens taient faits du mme matriau que ces politiciens et gnraux de 14-18: le toc. Les moyens disproportionns(et mal utiliss, un carr de CRS qui va tranquillement se mettre au milieu des groupes de ZADIstes pour tre bien sur de se faire encercler, il avait fum quoi, leur tacticien???) viennent d'une fainantise  analyser l'opposition, d'une peur de perdre sa place, et d'une incapacit  formuler une rponse cohrente.

----------


## Jipt

> Les mdias ont bon dos. Y a un bouton pour teindre la TV ou la Radio, et il faut frquenter plus les bibliothques que les Cultura.


Tu prches un convaincu.

Ce n'es pas  moi qu'il faut tenir ce discours, c'est  ceux qui ne peuvent plus l'entendre.

Bon courage...

----------


## Marco46

> Je te mets au dfi de dfinir "irrationnel".


C'est l'inverse de rationnel ? Contraire  la raison ?




> Nous avons souvent l'impression qu'un avis diffrent du notre est irrationnel. Mais c'est beaucoup plus complexe qu'il n'y parait de juger de la rationalit d'un propos ou d'une action.
> Selon moi, est rationnel quelque chose qui puisse tre dfendu par un argumentaire qui respecte une mthode dialectique acceptable. Un argument rationnel peut tre faux, incorrect, inexact... il doit juste respecter une mthode.
> J'ai expliqu mon point de vue. Que selon moi, utiliser des armes potentiellement ltales contre des personnes qui ne prsentent aucun danger est, dans le cas o il y a un mort, un assassinat. Tu peux ne pas tre d'accord, mais je ne vois pas en quoi c'est irrationnel.


Ben on va prendre la dfinition de raison de Wikipdia : 

"La raison est gnralement considre comme une *facult propre de l'esprit humain dont la mise en uvre lui permet de fixer des critres de vrit et d'erreur*, de discerner le bien et le mal et aussi de mettre en uvre des moyens en vue de l'atteinte d'un objectif donn."

La partie qui nous concerne ici est surtout la partie en gras.

Tu nous explique qu'il y a intentionnalit et prmditation alors qu'il s'agit clairement d'un accident. Tu nous explique que la grenade offensive est une arme ltale alors que non.

Qu'est ce que tu veux que je te dise de plus ?

Et alors ton histoire de "potentiellement" ltale l on dirait un politicien entrain de dfendre son camps. Si la police devait mettre les pantalons sur les genoux au lieu de raliser un geste potentiellement ltal elle ne travaillerait tout simplement plus. Une matraque c'est potentiellement ltal. Un flingue aussi videmment. On envoie la police avec des fleurs face  des meutiers c'est a ta solution humaniste ?




> Ce qui vous parait irrationnel dans mon raisonnement rside peut-tre ma conception de la lgitimit. On dit souvent que les forces de l'ordre ont le privilge de l'usage *lgitime* de la violence. En fait, selon moi, c'est mal dit. Nous devrions plutt dire qu'ils sont les seuls  avoir le *droit* d'utiliser la violence.


Peu importe, il faut bien qu'ils puissent en user, lgalement ou lgitimement ou les deux, pour nous protger des personnes qui en usent. Ce qui compte ce que derrire il y ait un encadrement et des consquences pour les abus. Beaucoup de choses laissent  dsirer sur ces points, il suffit d'couter Alexandre Langlois pour tomber les carreaux, mais de l  qualifier les policiers d'assassins ou rclamer comme une partie de l'extrme gauche le dsarmement de la police c'est un pas que je ne franchis pas tellement il me parait absurde (et insultant).




> Par exemple, Macron a t lgitimement lu, il a donc la lgitimit, de part la constitution et les institutions de la rpublique, de conduire la politique qu'il souhaite. Je suis d'accord avec a.


Ben pas moi. Si tu lis la constitution ce n'est pas son rle de faire a. Il nomme un premier ministre qui lui conduit la politique qu'il souhaite avec son gouvernement. C'est pas du tout pareil. Il est aussi garant de l'intgrit de la nation, a colle pas trop avec ses multiples sorties insultantes et mprisantes. Enfin il est aussi le garant de l'indpendance de la nation, c'est pas son rle d'aller baisser son froc devant l'Europe, il devrait au contraire agir en contre-pouvoir.

Si Macron respectait les institutions lgitimement il devrait faire donc tout l'inverse de ce qu'il fait en pratique.




> Je suis d'accord avec a. En revanche, si aprs un certain temps, une majorit de franais n'approuve plus cette politique, alors, selon moi, il n'est plus lgitime. Il reste dans le cadre de la lgalit, de la constitution, mais il a perdu sa lgitimit.


L aussi c'est pareil, en thorie il devrait soumettre au peuple des dcisions par rfrendum. C'est a l'esprit de la Vme rpublique.

Oh mais OH PUTAIN MAIS C'EST CE QUE LES GILETS JAUNES DEMANDENT COMME C'EST BIZARRE ?

Il est sorti du cadre de la Vme rpublique depuis un bon moment.




> Tu es parfaitement lgitime  penser cela, et tu en as le droit, mais pourquoi vouloir empcher ceux qui y croient de le tenter ?


Mais j'empche qui d'y croire et de tenter ? Et pourquoi tu me prte l'intention de vouloir les empcher de quoi que ce soit ? C'est pas parce que je te dis que les policiers ne sont pas des assassins que je suis pour qu'on ralise des interventions policires sur les ZAD a n'a rien  voir !?!




> si salut possible il y a


Alors je ne sais pas si quand on parle d'effondrement on parle de la mme chose mais pour moi le coeur du sujet, avant mme le changement climatique, c'est le sujet de l'nergie. On sort des combustibles fossiles  l'chelle d'un pays avec des investissements de plusieurs centaines voire milliers de milliards d'euros sur plusieurs dcennies et un cadre lgislatif adquat. Faire pousser du bio  l'chelon local c'est bien mais c'est pas du tout suffisant, on doit faire des investissements en terme d'amnagement du territoire d'une ampleur jamais connue dans l'histoire et en un temps record.




> Moi je ne pense pas que, si salut possible il y a, il viendra des entreprises ni des tats, parce qu'ils sont coincs sur les rails d'un modle dont ils ne peuvent pas sortir.


Oui malheureusement. L'tat est la seule entit  avoir le pouvoir de nous sortir de la mouise (disons, viter le chaos, a serait bien dj) mais ceux qui sont aux commandes ne sont mme pas conscient de l'urgence d'agir. Ils risquent pas de faire quoique ce soit.




> Par consquent, si salut possible il y a, il ne peut venir que des citoyens.


Les citoyens ne veulent pas entendre parler d'effondrement, ils veulent plus de "pouvoir d'achat". On est  des annes lumires d'une prise de conscience de la situation.

----------


## ABCIWEB

> L'tat est la seule entit  avoir le pouvoir de nous sortir de la mouise (disons, viter le chaos, a serait bien dj) mais ceux qui sont aux commandes ne sont mme pas conscient de l'urgence d'agir. Ils risquent pas de faire quoique ce soit.


S'ils ne sont pas conscient de l'urgence d'agir, ce n'est pas faute d'avoir des informations et des signaux d'alertes, c'est qu'ils s'en foutent car ils ne sont pas pays pour s'en proccuper. Peu importe les consquences, ils se gavent et aprs eux la fin du monde. 




> Les citoyens ne veulent pas entendre parler d'effondrement, ils veulent plus de "pouvoir d'achat". On est  des annes lumires d'une prise de conscience de la situation.


Pourquoi parler d'effondrement ? Le problme actuel est un transfert croissant et continu des ressources de l'ensemble de la population vers une infime minorit. Ce qui se traduit entre autre par le fait que les entreprises franaises du CAC 40 sont cette anne les championnes du monde des dividendes verses aux actionnaires. Serait-ce le chaos si l'on revenait  une taxation moins favorable aux actionnaires ?

Cette propension  accepter toujours de plus en plus d'ingalits et donc un reniement des besoins vitaux des individus et par consquent de la plante, n'est pas  des annes lumires d'une prise de conscience de la population, on est en plein dedans, c'est le symptme rvlateur du dysfonctionnement. 

On arrive aujourd'hui  un point critique dont les consquences se font sentir dans tous les pays, y compris en Allemagne qui a pourtant de bons chiffres conomiques. Malgr tout, le nombre de salaris pauvres dans ce pays est de l'ordre de 20%. Comme quoi une conomie nolibrale "vertueuse et florissante" ne fait pas le bonheur de ses habitants. C'est un mensonge de dire comme Macron qu'on attend de renflouer les caisses de l'tat pour pouvoir redistribuer, sinon l'Allemagne l'aurait fait.

Le problme est l. On demande simplement un rquilibrage et l'on nous parle d'effondrement. Est-ce que le monde s'effondrerait si les ultra riches taient 10% moins riches ? Par contre cela ne drange personne qu'on enlve aux pauvres les moyens de vivre correctement, et je parle juste de minima, on concevrait aujourd'hui assez mal qu'ils puissent aller au resto ou en vacances ne serait-ce qu'une fois par an, c'est dire le niveau/confort de vie du salari moyen actuel ! 

Je ne m'offusque pas que les riches soient riches, je m'offusque qu'on accepte qu'ils s'enrichissent sans limite quelque soit les consquences pour les autres et pour la plante, et nous en somme l. En disant cela, je ne pense pas tre  des annes lumires des revendications des gilets jaunes, ni  des annes lumires d'une prise de conscience des problmes rels.

Ce sont les injustices sociales grandissantes, provocantes, mprisantes et inhumaines qui nous font prendre conscience de la situation. Sinon de quel niveau de conscience parles-tu ? On peut tourner le problme dans tous les sens, tant que cette croissance continue des ingalits perdurera, l'avenir s'assombrira, et l'on se dirige tout droit vers une "hyper nuit o l'on ne connait plus le got des fleurs".

----------


## Jipt

Salut,

je vais me faire l'avocat du diable :



> Serait-ce le chaos si l'on revenait  une taxation moins favorable aux actionnaires ?
> [...]
> Est-ce que le monde s'effondrerait si les ultra riches taient 10% moins riches ?


Un peu, un peu : il y aurait donc moins de consommation de Ferrari et autres yachts, jets privs et villas dmentes, toutes choses qui donnent du travail et donc de la survie aux esclaves des temps modernes.

Moins de travail pour ces gens-l --> moins de consommation des produits de base --> problmes dans ce secteur --> problmes partout...

On est vraiment dans la mouise, car tout se tient, et par n'importe quel bout qu'on veuille intelligemment intervenir on risque de tout casser : imaginez un chteau de cartes sur la table du salon, qui tient debout (on a ferm portes et fentres pour viter les courants d'air et on a interdit les dplacements rapides dans la pice), et l'ordre tombe : il faut enlever une carte du bas.
Je vous laisse imaginer la suite.

----------


## Ryu2000

> il y aurait donc moins de consommation de Ferrari et autres yatchs, jets privs et villas dmentes


Sans oublier la cocane  :;): 
Les riches ont tendance  tomber l dedans...

===
Depuis lhpital, Jrme Rodrigues dnonce une tentative de meurtre



> Aprs une intervention chirurgicale, lun des leaders des Gilets jaunes, Jrme Rodrigues bless au visage en marge de lacte 11 du mouvement, est actif sur Facebook, o il dnonce une tentative de meurtre orchestre par les autorits.


Gilets jaunes: Jrme Rodrigues affirme avoir t vis "dlibrment"



> Le gilet jaune, figure connue dans le mouvement, a dnonc "une tentative de meurtre orchestre par le policier mandat par Macron et son chien Castaner", aprs avoir t touch  la tte par un projectile.
> 
> Une source policire a affirm  BFMTV qu'il s'agissait d'un clat de grenade de dsencerclement; l'avocat de la victime a rfut cette thse sur notre antenne et affirm disposer "d'lments matriels" orientant vers un "tir de flashball".
> 
> "Tu pourras m'enlever un oeil, un bras, une jambe ON LCHERA RIEN! LA FAMILLE!", a poursuivi Jrme Rodrigues dans sa publication Facebook. Le texte surplombe une photo du bless dans son lit d'hpital, un bandage sur l'oeil et le poing ferm.


Gilets Jaunes : Le leader bless  lil plac dans le coma



> Jrme Rodrigues, la figure du mouvement des gilets jaunes blesse  l'oeil samedi aprs-midi, lors d'une manifestation place de la Bastille  Paris, a t place dans le coma artificiel dans la nuit de samedi  dimanche, selon son avocat, Me Philippe de Veulle.
> 
> Hospitalis  l'hpital Cochin, il est de nouveau conscient. Et selon nos confrres du Journal de Sane-et-Loire, il devait tre entendu ce dimanche par les policiers.


===
Edit :
"Gilets jaunes" : "Christophe Castaner doit dmissionner", selon Jean-Luc Mlenchon



> Au lendemain de la onzime journe de mobilisation des "gilets jaunes", Jean-Luc Mlenchon a comment les faits sur le plateau de "Dimanche en politique" face  Francis Letellier. Quel est selon lui le but des "gilets jaunes" et jusqu' quand cela va-t-il durer ? "*C'est le plus long mouvement populaire qu'on ait connu depuis la Libration et le plus violemment rprim depuis plus de 60 ans*. Nous sommes dans un moment d'histoire de France. Le mouvement continuera jusqu' ce qu'il obtienne ce qu'il veut. Normalement, quand on arrive  ce point de blocage en dmocratie, il faudrait dissoudre l'Assemble nationale, mais personne ne peut obliger le prsident  le faire. S'il prouve le besoin d'organiser un grand dbat, c'est qu'aucune de nos organisations politiques n'est en mesure de prendre en compte le blocage qu'il y a dans le pays. La Ve Rpublique est devenue un facteur de crise puisqu'elle bloque l'expression populaire. Il faut donc que le peuple redfinisse les rgles du jeu." Le dput de la quatrime circonscription des Bouches-du-Rhne estime galement que le grand dbat national est une "supercherie".
> (...)
> Et Jean-Luc Mlenchon de commenter les violences survenues entre manifestants et forces de l'ordre lors des diffrents rassemblements : "*Christophe Castaner, ministre de l'Intrieur, est incapable de faire face  l'organisation de la paix publique, il doit donc s'en aller. Combien de morts et d'borgns faudra-t-il ?* Je crois que c'est assez clair que je demande sa dmission."

----------


## ABCIWEB

> Salut,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Envoy par ABCIWEB
> 
> ...


L tu nous fais du Macron ripou (plonasme). C'est justement parce que la thorie du ruissellement est du foutage du gueule que le peuple se rvolte, tu n'as pas compris ?

Il y a trois types de patrimoines, le mobilier (voitures etc.), l'immobilier, et le financier. Pour les ultra-riches dont on parle, le patrimoine financier est trs consquent, souvent trs suprieur au patrimoine mobilier et immobilier. Et ce patrimoine financier va en grande partie dans la spculation qui n'a rien  voir avec le financement de l'conomie. Tu raisonnes comme s'ils mettaient de l'argent de ct pour pouvoir s'acheter quelque chose, mais c'est simplement pour tre plus riche, plus riche pour se sentir plus puissant, comme Carlos Ghosn qui n'en avait jamais assez. 

Ensuite, pour une villa de 10 millions d'euro on pourrait construire ou acheter une vingtaine de maisons de 500 mille euros. Il est vident que la construction ou la vente des maisons fera travailler plus de personnes que la construction ou la vente d'une villa: plusieurs architectes, plusieurs notaires, plusieurs entreprises, plusieurs agence immobilires, et plus de clients contents. L'conomie du luxe participe  l'conomie mais son bilan conomique et social est trs infrieur  celui de l'conomie globale qui profite au plus grand nombre. Surtout qu'un ultra-riche voudra peut-tre acheter une villa en dehors de la France, ce qui pour le coup ne bnficie plus du tout  l'conomie locale.   




> On est vraiment dans la mouise, car tout se tient, et par n'importe quel bout qu'on veuille intelligemment intervenir on risque de tout casser : imaginez un chteau de cartes sur la table du salon, qui tient debout (on a ferm portes et fentres pour viter les courants d'air et on a interdit les dplacements rapides dans la pice), et l'ordre tombe : il faut enlever une carte du bas.
> Je vous laisse imaginer la suite.


Les 20 milliards supplmentaires de CICE dont vont bnficier les grandes entreprises l'anne prochaine sont-ils vraiment ncessaires, de mme que la suppression de l'impt sur la fortune financire ? Etait-ce le chaos l'anne dernire, ou il y a deux ans sans ces cadeaux fiscaux, ou dans les annes 70 quand le taux d'imposition tait de 75% sur la dernire tranche de l'impt ?

L'intelligence ncessite un minimum de comprhension, d'apprentissage, d'esprit critique, d'analyse... ce qui manque cruellement dans ton discours. Regardes Macron qui a fait des tudes suprieures en foutage de gueule, nanmoins une grande majorit des franais se rend bien compte qu'il les prend pour des cons. Comment pouvais-tu penser faire mieux avec le mme motif ? 

Avec une image pour les enfants construite de bric et de broc sur la table de ton salon?  Il est illusoire de penser qu'il suffit de s'amuser avec des images pour appuyer un raisonnement ou une dmonstration. Il faut un rayonnement, une rsonance avec le rel, c'est cela qui cre l'intelligence et la force du symbole. Sinon a sonne aussi creux que ton chteau de cartes qui n'est finalement qu'une apologie du renoncement. On ne te diras donc pas merci pour tes "lumires". 

Si tu veux y voir plus clair, il faut te documenter. Par exemple avec cet excellent documentaire qui est visible sur Arte jusqu'au 20 fvrier: Trump et le coup d'tat des multinationales. Il montre le coup d'tat permanent des multinationales pour accroitre leurs bnfices au dtriment des tats, des services publics et de l'cologie. C'est un corporatisme qui s'inspire des ides de Mussolini. 

Ce n'est pas de l'histoire ancienne, c'est exactement ce que fait Macron aujourd'hui  la virgule prs. On constate d'ailleurs que le maintient de l'ordre est trs fascisant ces dernires semaines. En te faisant l'avocat du diable, tu te fais l'avocat du fascisme rampant tel que le montre ce documentaire. Il est grand temps de regarder l o tu mets les pieds. Et on ne parle pas d'intelligence avant de s'tre document.

----------


## Jipt

> On ne te dira donc pas merci pour tes "lumires".


J'avais pourtant commenc en prcisant bien que je me faisais l'avocat du diable, mais a s'est perdu en cours de route, on dirait.





> [...] Il montre le coup d'tat permanent des multinationales pour accroitre leurs bnfices au dtriment des tats, des services publics et de l'cologie. C'est un corporatisme qui s'inspire des ides de Mussolini.


Ce que je ne comprendrai jamais, c'est qu'il est vident qu'elles scient la branche sur laquelle elles sont assises (et nous avec).
Comment peuvent-elles alors envisager des plans  long terme et tout ce baratin dont on nous abreuve  longueur de JT ?
a me dpasse...

----------


## ABCIWEB

> J'avais pourtant commenc en prcisant bien que je me faisais l'avocat du diable, mais a s'est perdu en cours de route, on dirait.


Pas vraiment, c'est bien  l'avocat du diable que je rpondais, et  tous ceux qui pourraient tre sduits par ses arguments simplistes. 





> Il faut te documenter. Par exemple avec cet excellent documentaire qui est visible sur Arte jusqu'au 20 fvrier: Trump et le coup d'tat des multinationales. Il montre le coup d'tat permanent des multinationales pour accroitre leurs bnfices au dtriment des tats, des services publics et de l'cologie. C'est un corporatisme qui s'inspire des ides de Mussolini.





> Ce que je ne comprendrai jamais, c'est qu'il est vident qu'elles scient la branche sur laquelle elles sont assises (et nous avec).
> Comment peuvent-elles alors envisager des plans  long terme et tout ce baratin dont on nous abreuve  longueur de JT ?
> a me dpasse...


C'est incomprhensible quand on pense comme un tre humain,  moyen long terme avec une vision d'ensemble. 

Le principe du nolibralisme est de prner l'individualisme et le corporatisme pour viter d'avoir un rfrentiel gnral commun. Le slogan "Amrica first" est du mme niveau que celui de Macron "les riches d'abord", c'est une partie de la population contre une autre, indpendamment de l'quilibre et de l'intrt gnral commun. On ne doit pas se rfrer  l'ensemble, il s'agit de sauver sa peau ou celle de son entreprise. Et l'on entretien ainsi une lutte permanente et des dsquilibres sous-tendus par cette idologie.

Une multinationale, mme si elle a des projets  moyen terme, cherchera continuellement  accrotre ses bnfices par tous les moyens. C'est son mtier de saisir toutes les opportunits et d'optimiser ses bnfices. Si donc elle peut faire voter des lois pour payer moins d'impts ou se dispenser d'entreprendre des travaux pour rduire son empreinte cologique, elle le fera, peut importe les considrations  court/moyen/long terme pour l'cosystme dans son ensemble.

C'est ce que fait Macron avec le CICE pour les multinationales, la suppression de l'impt sur la fortune, la volte face sur le glyphosate. C'est ce que fait l'Europe en signant des traits comme le CETA qui permettent aux multinationales de poursuivre des tats en justice avec des arbitrages privs. Un an aprs cet accord, la France laisse entrer des produits canadiens toxiques traits  l'atrazine, "un herbicide qui a t interdit en Europe car il perturbe nos hormones et donnerait le cancer".

On nous donne  regarder autre chose, mais dans l'ombre, on signe des traits comme le CETA qui donnent toujours plus de pouvoir aux multinationales au dtriment des intrts des peuples. Et l'on parle de rformes courageuses quand Macron rduit les ressources des plus pauvres pour un meilleur bnfice des trs riches et des multinationales, de mme que les rformes successives du code du travail qui ont toutes pour but d'augmenter leurs bnfices sans considration pour l'quilibre et le bien tre social.

Pourquoi ils s'en foutent ? Parce qu'on les laisse faire tout simplement. L'individualisme et le corporatisme suffit  diviser les luttes et  faire passer les victimes pour des fauteurs de troubles. C'est du nofascisme comme le dit John Ralston Saul dans le documentaire de Fred Peabody en lien plus haut. 

Et comme pour illustrer ce documentaire, on voit aujourd'hui Macron qui vote les lois comme un dictateur, le durcissement des rgles pour les manifestants, les violences policires et les mutilations sur les gilets jaunes. La ralit politique actuelle est beaucoup plus inquitante que la plupart des franais le pensent.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Le slogan "Amrica first" est du mme niveau que celui de Macron "les riches d'abord", c'est une partie de la population contre une autre, indpendamment de l'quilibre et de l'intrt gnral commun.


Je ne suis pas d'accord, "America First" a veut dire qu'on souhaite redonner du travail  ceux qui l'ont perdu  cause de la dlocalisation.
Parce que pour faire encore plus de profits les usines sont all l o la main d'oeuvre est moins cher et l o polluer cote moins cher.
Trump veut faire revenir des usines aux USA pour redonner du travail  des gens qui ont tout perdu.




> C'est ce que fait l'Europe en signant des traits comme le CETA qui permettent aux multinationales de poursuivre des tats en justice avec des arbitrages privs.


Ouais et lors de ces procs c'est gnralement les multinationales qui gagnent... Ils ont des avocats spcialiss.




> Et comme pour illustrer ce documentaire, on voit aujourd'hui Macron qui vote les lois comme un dictateur, le durcissement des rgles pour les manifestants, les violences policires et les mutilations sur les gilets jaunes. La ralit politique actuelle est beaucoup plus inquitante que la plupart des franais le pensent.


C'est vrai que le gouvernement est violent en ce moment, mais c'tait dj le cas avant, rappelez-vous de Valls et des ses 6 utilisations du 49.3.

----------


## fredoche

Je ne sais pas pourquoi tu rcoltes 2 pouces rouges sur ta dernire intervention ryu,  croire que c'est un rflexe conditionn pour certains  ::mouarf:: 

ABCIWEB tout ce que tu cris a m'treint les tripes, je vis un dgout constant et toujours renouvel de ce  quoi j'assiste. Et a fait dsormais des dcennies que je vois a s'installer, petit  petit. En fin de compte le but recherch est l'asservissement des populations, quel que soit le pays et le niveau de vie, quel que soit les qualits de l'individu ou son statut social. Et les gens que nous lisons sont directement complices de a. 
Les derniers poussent la bouffonnerie et l'usurpation  son comble.

----------


## Ecthelion2

> Je ne sais pas pourquoi tu rcoltes 2 pouces rouges sur ta dernire intervention ryu,  croire que c'est un rflexe conditionn pour certains


Parce que ce qu'il dit sur Trump, on prtextant que ce que dit ABCIWEB est faux, c'est faux, et surtout cela ne contredit strictement en rien ce que dit ABCIWEB ? 

Ou parce que comparer les violences policires d'aujourd'hui, avec les "violences" de Valls avec l'utilisation des 49.3 (qui sont lgaux et font partis de la constitution), cela n'a strictement rien  voir ?  

Comment on peut parler de mme niveau de violence entre des mutils / des morts, et l'utilisation d'un outil constitutionnel (qu'on soit d'accord avec son utilisation ou pas) ? 

Si Valls avait utilis le 49.3 pour lgaliser le cannabis, Ryu, il n'ouvrirait mme pas sa bouche...


Il n'y a aucun rflexe conditionn, c'est juste qu'il raconte n'importe quoi 95% du temps...

----------


## fredoche

H bien voil  :;): 
Malgr tout pour le coup je ne crois pas que ryu se plante quand il n'est pas d'accord avec ABCIWEB sur les slogans de Trump et Macron. Et Macron ne dit pas "les riches d'abord", enfin pas ouvertement non ?
Bon Trump et America first c'est un peu limit en raisonnement sur le coup de la dlocalisation, il y a aussi des fondements xnophobes  ce discours et le coup du mur avec le mexique en est la parfaite illustration.

Mais il ne dit pas que ce que dit ABCIWEB est faux, il dit qu'il n'est pas d'accord.

Sur le 2e point, il crit "Ouais" donc il acquiesce non ?

Sur le 3e, tu tends son propos, il ne parle pas du mme niveau de violence, il crit que le gouvernement prcdent tait dj violent.

Vl que je dfends ryu moi  ::ptdr::

----------


## Ecthelion2

> Mais il ne dit pas que ce que dit ABCIWEB est faux, il dit qu'il n'est pas d'accord.


Sauf qu'il n'est pas d'accord, en proposant un argument qui ne contredit en rien le propos avec lequel il n'est pas d'accord...





> Sur le 2e point, il crit "Ouais" donc il acquiesce non ?


Et je n'ai rien dit sur ce point par rapport  son message...





> Sur le 3e, tu tends son propos, il ne parle pas du mme niveau de violence, il crit que le gouvernement prcdent tait dj violent.


Et en quoi c'est "violent" l'utilisation du 49.3 ?  ::roll:: 

Sachant que Valls n'a pas t le seul  l'utiliser hein... 


Depuis 1988, il a t utilis 45 fois avant Valls, et je n'ai jamais vu Ryu se plaindre de cela, et si on suit son raisonnement tous les gouvernements depuis plus de 30 ans ont t "violents" alors, et encore une fois, je n'ai pas dit qu'il affirmait qu'il s'agissait du mme niveau de violence, la c'est toi qui tends mon propos, j'ai seulement dit que ce n'tait en rien comparable.  :;):

----------


## fredoche

> Et en quoi c'est "violent" l'utilisation du 49.3 ? 
> 
> Sachant que Valls n'a pas t le seul  l'utiliser hein... 
> 
> 
> Depuis 1988, il a t utilis 45 fois avant Valls, et je n'ai jamais vu Ryu se plaindre de cela, et si on suit son raisonnement tous les gouvernements depuis plus de 30 ans ont t "violents" alors, et encore une fois, je n'ai pas dit qu'il affirmait qu'il s'agissait du mme niveau de violence, la c'est toi qui tends mon propos, j'ai seulement dit que ce n'tait en rien comparable.


Je crois que cela a toujours t peru comme violent, parce que c'est d'une certaine faon l'excutif qui s'approprie le pouvoir du lgislatif. J'ai toujours vu crier au scandale  ce propos.
45 fois c'est norme, je sais pas si tu te rends compte, c'est au moins une fois par an une loi que l'on fait passer en force sans dbat au parlement, sans que les reprsentants du peuple qui sont tout aussi lgitimes et lus au suffrage universel soient consults. 
Et quand tu vois la reprsentativit de notre parlement, a pose vraiment des questions. 
Si on prend le score des prsidentielles, on a 4 candidats qui se tiennent avec 1,6 millions de voix entre le 1er et le 4e. Moins de 4% des inscrits et moins de 5% des suffrages exprims
Le rsultat des lgislatives :


Moi je ne rendais pas compte qu'il y en avait eu autant de ces 49.3, a tmoigne d' quel point notre dmocratie est en souffrance,  quel point nos institutions sont bancales et que l'excutif concentre le plus gros des pouvoirs, au dtriment du lgislatif. Et on sait dans quel tat est le judiciaire.

C'est une forme de violence institutionnelle, constitutionnelle, et a met des gens dans la rue dsormais. La ngation de l'autre est une violence. Dans les relations interpersonnelles, a ne se discute mme pas. L on nie des tranches entires de population, et leurs reprsentants.
Et que des questions comme le RIC soient souleves tmoigne au moins en partie de cela il me semble.

Aprs tu peux te relire quant au dtail des crits, mais objectivement on s'en fout un peu.

----------


## Ryu2000

Je suis d'accord avec tout ce que dit ABCIWEB dans son message sauf la comparaison entre Trump et Macron.
Comparez Macron avec Obama si vous voulez, mais Trump c'est l'oppos de Macron. Macron c'est le candidat des banques, du systme, de l'UE, etc. Trump c'est le candidat du peuple, aucun mdia n'a t sympa avec Trump. Trump veut redonner du travail aux petits tasuniens, qui deviennent eux aussi les perdants du mondialisme (puisque tout est produit en Chine, comme dans la chanson de Primus "Eternal Consumption Engine").
Trump veut faire revenir les soldats, parce que ces guerres ne rapportent pas assez  l'tat US.

Par exemple :
USA: le taux de chmage des Noirs au plus bas



> Le rapport amricain sur l'emploi pour avril montre que le taux de chmage des Noirs est tomb  son plus bas niveau jamais enregistr, mais le chiffre cache de grandes disparits.
> 
> Le taux de sans-emplois parmi les Afro-Amricains est descendu  6,6%, un plancher jamais vu depuis 1972, qui marque le dbut de cette statistique. Il reste nanmoins prs du double de celui des Blancs (3,6%).
> 
> Le prsident Donald Trump a maintes fois mis en avant la baisse du taux de chmage chez les Afro-Amricains, en s'en attribuant le crdit grce aux politiques conomiques qu'il promeut et qui favorisent les embauches.


Aprs les mdias ont dit que c'tait une fake news. (cela dit les statistiques du chmages sont truques partout, c'est comme le calcul du PIB...)

===
Je suis contre le CETA (qui pour moi revient au mme que le TAFTA) depuis trs longtemps, donc je suis content que d'autres le critique galement.

Mme avant Macron il y avait dj les mmes histoires :
Franois Hollande, le prsident de la grogne populaire ? Retour sur un quinquennat de manifestations
SOUS PRESSION, HOLLANDE ET VALLS VEULENT INTERDIRE LES MANIFESTATIONS



> Aprs une journe daction qui a runi mardi 1,3 million de personnes dans les rues, le premier ministre et le prsident de la Rpublique se sont saisis hier des violences en marge des cortges pour menacer dinterdiction les futurs rassemblements contre la loi El Khomri. Un nouveau cap franchi dans lautoritarisme dploy par lexcutif.


Peut-tre que les ordres donnes aux CRS, gendarmes, policiers, etc, sont plus violent, parce que sous Hollande il n'y a pas eu autant dils crevs (de mmoire).
Il est difficile de rpondre  des gens qui demandent de la dmocratie, donc il faut dcrdibiliser le mouvement, pour cela il faut le faire passer comme tant violent et donc les CRS ont pour ordre de provoquer les manifestants, c'est clair. (les CRS n'ont aucun moyen de savoir ce qu'il ce passe globalement, ils ne font que de suivre les ordres qu'ils reoivent).
Sarkozy et Hollande n'taient pas tellement mieux que Macron, les 3 se valent... (Sarkozy est peut-tre le pire des 3, il a vendu l'or de la France (haute trahison) et il a fait assassiner Kadhafi, il mriterait la peine de mort).

----------


## Ecthelion2

> Je crois que cela a toujours t peru comme violent, parce que c'est d'une certaine faon l'excutif qui s'approprie le pouvoir du lgislatif. *J'ai toujours vu crier au scandale  ce propos*.
> 45 fois c'est norme, je sais pas si tu te rends compte, c'est au moins une fois par an une loi que l'on fait passer en force sans dbat au parlement, sans que les reprsentants du peuple qui sont tout aussi lgitimes et lus au suffrage universel soient consults.


Ah ? Perso avant Valls, jamais entendu parl,  part peut-tre avec De Villepin pour le CPE, CPE qui n'a pas t appliqu  cause des manifs dans la rue. J'ai pas vu de manifs  chaque utilisation du 49.3 donc dans la majorit des cas, les gens s'en tamponnaient allgrement.

De plus le fait qu'il n'y a ait pas de dbat au parlement n'est pas systmatique, cela dpend  quel stade est utilis le 49.3. 

Et surtout, ce n'est pas parce que certaines utilisations du 49.3 ont t faites pour faire passer des lois qui ne vous plaisent pas, que c'est forcment un mauvais outil en soit, cela ne reste qu'un outil qui peut tre utilis d'une bonne ou d'une mauvaise faon.





> Et quand tu vois la reprsentativit de notre parlement, a pose vraiment des questions. 
> Si on prend le score des prsidentielles, on a 4 candidats qui se tiennent avec 1,6 millions de voix entre le 1er et le 4e. Moins de 4% des inscrits et moins de 5% des suffrages exprims


Ce sont 2 autres problmes qui n'ont strictement rien  voir, vous mlangez tout.





> C'est une forme de violence institutionnelle, constitutionnelle, et a met des gens dans la rue dsormais. La ngation de l'autre est une violence. Dans les relations interpersonnelles, a ne se discute mme pas. L on nie des tranches entires de population, et leurs reprsentants.


Ah les gens sont dans la rue  cause du 49.3 de Valls ?  ::lol:: 

Outre le manque de reprsentativit, c'est aussi car ceux senss nous reprsenter ne le font pas, qu'ils promettent des choses et font tout le contraire, et que l'on a pas grand chose pour les "punir" une fois lus.

Maintenant, c'est pareil, les gens se plaignent des politiciens, mais  ct de a, ils revotent pour les mmes mecs / les mmes partis, aprs faut pas se plaindre que rien ne change. 

Quant tu vois que les Balkany arrivent  tre rlus, qu'il y a X% de franais qui veulent le retour de Sarkozy, etc. etc. je suis dsol, mais le peuple a aussi sa part de responsabilit dans la situation, et la mise en place des RIC, ne va pas changer le pays du jour au lendemain en un pays de bisounours o tout le monde est content et vie bien. Vous allez avoir quelques surprises...





> Et que des questions comme le RIC soient souleves tmoigne au moins en partie de cela il me semble.


Je doute fortement que le RIC soit corrls au 49.3 qui n'a pas t utilis rcemment, la encore vous mlangez 2 sujets diffrents. Que le peuple veuille tre plus impliqu oui, mais les RIC n'empcheront pas que tout le monde ne soit pas d'accord sur tel ou tel sujet, et que sur les sujets clivant, il faudra bien trancher d'une faon ou d'une autre.

Et vu que tout le monde est rfractaire au changement, peu importe la loi ou la dcision prise, il y aura toujours des mcontents, on ne peut pas tout bloquer en permanence car une partie de l'opposition bloque la loi.

Je suis contre Macron, et tout le systme conomique actuel, mais il faut raison garder, et ne pas se "rvolter" contre tel ou tel outil constitutionnel que quand ce sont des trucs qui ne vont pas dans notre sens. Je le redis, si un 1er ministre utilisait le 49.3 pour passer une loi avec laquelle Ryu est d'accord (la lgalisation du cannabis par exemple), il n'aurait rien  redire sur le 49.3, car il sait trs bien que cela aurait t dans son sens. Moi j'appelle juste a de l'hypocrisie.





> Aprs tu peux te relire quant au dtail des crits, mais objectivement on s'en fout un peu.


Si on s'en fou, pourquoi poser la question alors ?  ::roll:: 


En soit, je ne suis pas en dsaccord avec le fond de ce que tu soulves, au contraire, mais tu mlanges beaucoup de chose, et surtout, on est trs loin de ce que racontait Ryu en comparant les violences actuelles  celles du gouvernement prcdent, ce qui tait le propos de dpart...

----------


## zecreator



----------


## fredoche

Je crois que c'est toi qui digresse et mlange tout.

la loi travail  grands coups de 49.3 a mis des millions de personnes dans la rue
le CPE de Villepin de la mme faon

Quand en moyenne il est fait usage de ce dispositif exceptionnel 1,5 fois par an, ce n'est plus exceptionnel. La seule faon de rpondre  cette article est de mettre le gouvernement en minorit par le biais d'une motion de censure. Ce n'est jamais arriv il me semble.
Ajouter  cela le manque de reprsentativit du parlement depuis la constitution de la 5e rpublique et on touche bien  un des nuds du problme.

Prendre Balkany comme exemple pour gnraliser sur l'ensemble de l'lectorat est un peu (trop trop) facile, et ensuite mettre tout le monde dans le mme panier en parlant du "peuple" est aussi une grande facilit intellectuelle. Rduire les gens  cela est inepte. Tu ferais visiblement toi aussi un excellent gouvernant avec ce mode de pense.
Cette condescendance qui s'exprime toujours entre citoyens regardant d'autres citoyens me sidre. Les gens ne sont pas des Bisounours, je n'en suis pas un, arrte de regarder ce pays par le petit bout de la lorgnette (ou ton cran TV ? ce qui revient au mme)

Et surtout arrte de me prter un raisonnement qui ne se limiterait qu' quelques arguments bien sentis faon "punch line" des grands mdias. Je dteste cette expression, et elle traduit  quel point on veut rduire la capacit de raisonnement des gens.
J'essaie de comprendre un systme multi-factoriel de grande complexit (la France ou plus) avec ma maigre capacit de raisonnement mais en prenant en compte le maximum de facteurs dont je suis capable. J'essaie d'exprimer de la nuance, et je m'accorde le droit de me tromper et de prendre en compte le raisonnement des autres sans forcment faire du fight ou de la punch-line.

----------


## Ecthelion2

> Je crois que c'est toi qui digresse et mlange tout.
> 
> la loi travail  grands coups de 49.3 a mis des millions de personnes dans la rue
> le CPE de Villepin de la mme faon


Chouette 2 cas sur 50 utilisations du 49.3 en 30 ans... Et les gens taient dans la rue,  cause de l'utilisation du 49.3 et de son manque de dmocratie, ou car ils taient contre la loi en train d'tre passe par le 49.3 ? Ce n'est pas la mme chose... Si la loi travail tait passe sans 49.3, personne n'aurait t manifester ? 

Si un 1er ministre utilise le 49.3 pour filer 1000 de plus par mois  tout le monde tu crois que les gens vont aller manifester car cela aura t fait via un 49.3 ?  ::roll:: 

Et aux dernires nouvelles, les gilets jaunes ne sont pas dans la rue  cause du 49.3, donc non, je ne mlange et ne digresse en rien pour ma part...





> Quand en moyenne il est fait usage de ce dispositif exceptionnel 1,5 fois par an, ce n'est plus exceptionnel. La seule faon de rpondre  cette article est de mettre le gouvernement en minorit par le biais d'une motion de censure. Ce n'est jamais arriv il me semble.
> Ajouter  cela le manque de reprsentativit du parlement depuis la constitution de la 5e rpublique et on touche bien  un des nuds du problme.


C'est arriv une fois, en 62, et cela ne s'est plus produit depuis, car il n'y a plus eu aucun cas o 1/10 des dputs ont signe la motion de censure, souvent car ils se proccupent plus de leur petit pouvoir et de leur copinage, plutt que de vraiment penser  ce qui est bon pour le peuple (ou du moins pour ceux qui les ont lus, vu que le peuple n'a pas le mme point de vue sur tout).  

Comme je le disais, si les lus, ne respectent pas leur parole et votent dans le sens contraire du programme promis  leur lecteurs, c'est un problme diffrent que le 49.3 lui-mme. 

Un outil n'est pas fautif de l'utilisation qui en est fait. Je ne vois pas ce qu'il y a de complexe  comprendre la-dedans ? Je ne suis pas pour l'utilisation ou l'existence du 49.3, je dis juste que vous vous acharnez sur le doigt, ou au lieu de vous attaquer  la lune. 





> Prendre Balkany comme exemple pour gnraliser sur l'ensemble de l'lectorat est un peu (trop trop) facile,


J'ai aussi cit Sarkozy, et ce ne sont que des exemples, je ne vais pas m'amuser  lister tous les politiciens (peu importe leur bord politique) ayant t inquit par la Justice, ou ayant mentis sur leur programme et qui ont t rlus... 





> et ensuite mettre tout le monde dans le mme panier en parlant du "peuple" est aussi une grande facilit intellectuelle. Rduire les gens  cela est inepte.


Car les gens qui rclament plus de dmocratie et plus de pouvoir au "peuple" ne mettent pas tout le monde dans le mme panier eux ?  ::ptdr::  





> Tu ferais visiblement toi aussi un excellent gouvernant avec ce mode de pense.


Chouette une attaque personnelle.





> Cette condescendance qui s'exprime toujours entre citoyens regardant d'autres citoyens me sidre. Les gens ne sont pas des Bisounours, je n'en suis pas un, arrte de regarder ce pays par le petit bout de la lorgnette (ou ton cran TV ? ce qui revient au mme)


Bien tent, mais je ne regarde pas la tl.

Et il n'y a aucune condescendance de ma part, je dis juste que le peuple, que tu veuilles l'admettre ou non,  sa part de responsabilit dans la situation. les pourris qui sont au pouvoir depuis des dizaines d'annes, n'y sont pas arrivs par l'opration du saint-esprit...

C'est un peu facile de tout mettre sur le dos des politiciens, et de ddouaner compltement les gens qui les ont lus et surtout rlus.





> Et surtout arrte de me prter un raisonnement qui ne se limiterait qu' quelques arguments bien sentis faon "punch line" des grands mdias. Je dteste cette expression, et elle traduit  quel point on veut rduire la capacit de raisonnement des gens.


Il dit qu'il voit pas le rapport. Je ne te prte aucun raisonnement spcifique ou quoi que ce soit. 





> J'essaie de comprendre un systme multi-factoriel de grande complexit (la France ou plus) avec ma maigre capacit de raisonnement mais en prenant en compte le maximum de facteurs dont je suis capable. J'essaie d'exprimer de la nuance, et je m'accorde le droit de me tromper et de prendre en compte le raisonnement des autres sans forcment faire du fight ou de la punch-line.


La encore, je ne vois pas le rapport ?

Je m'en tamponne de vos histoires de fight et de punch-line, tu viens dfendre Ryu, en lui prtant des propos et des arguments qu'il n'a pas mme tenu, car tu tends son propos en pensant (avec ta vision des choses) qu'il a voulu parler de cela... 

Donc je remets ce que j'ai crit prcdemment : 




> *En soit, je ne suis pas en dsaccord avec le fond de ce que tu soulves, au contraire*, mais tu mlanges beaucoup de chose, et surtout, *on est trs loin de ce que racontait Ryu en comparant les violences actuelles  celles du gouvernement prcdent, ce qui tait le propos de dpart...*


Je le redis une 3me fois pour tre sr : *je suis d'accord avec toi* sr les problmes de manque de reprsentativit et tout le reste dont tu parles. Le point de dpart, c'tait "pourquoi Ryu a deux pouces rouges ?", j'ai justifi mon vote, tu essais de le dfendre avec tes arguments  toi, alors qu'il n'a jamais parl de tout cela et qu'aux dernires nouvelles, tu ne peux pas lire dans ses penses, et au final, tu n'es mme pas concern, cela devrait tre  Ryu d'argumenter par rapport  ce que je lui ai reproch.

----------


## fredoche

Dtends-toi mon ami  ::D:  Je t'ai lu avec attention, je comprends... enfin

Je crois que c'est le problme de certaines discussions, on s'embrouille pour pas grand chose alors qu'on est foncirement d'accord. a fait pareil parfois  l'oral.

Tu remarqueras mon usage du conditionnel pour ce que tu considres tre une attaque personnelle. Le "tu ferais" est suppositoire (humm  ::aie:: ... a se dit a ?)


Enfile ton gilet, moi aussi, et allons renverser ces politicards vreux  ::yaisse:: 

Ryu... je te laisse le clavier  ::P:

----------


## Ryu2000

> Ryu... je te laisse le clavier


Il ne faut jamais parler de pouce rouge, a fout toujours la merde  ::P: 
Moi tout ce que je voulais dire c'est qu'en gros j'tais d'accord avec ABCIWEB... Je n'ai rien  ajouter.

----------


## ABCIWEB

> C'est incomprhensible quand on pense comme un tre humain,  moyen long terme avec une vision d'ensemble. 
> 
> Le principe du nolibralisme est de prner l'individualisme et le corporatisme pour viter d'avoir un rfrentiel gnral commun. Le slogan "Amrica first" est du mme niveau que celui de Macron "les riches d'abord", c'est une partie de la population contre une autre, indpendamment de l'quilibre et de l'intrt gnral commun. On ne doit pas se rfrer  l'ensemble, il s'agit de sauver sa peau ou celle de son entreprise. Et l'on entretien ainsi une lutte permanente et des dsquilibres sous-tendus par cette idologie.





> Je suis d'accord avec tout ce que dit ABCIWEB dans son message sauf la comparaison entre Trump et Macron.
> Comparez Macron avec Obama si vous voulez, mais Trump c'est l'oppos de Macron. Macron c'est le candidat des banques, du systme, de l'UE, etc. Trump c'est le candidat du peuple, aucun mdia n'a t sympa avec Trump. Trump veut redonner du travail aux petits tasuniens, qui deviennent eux aussi les perdants du mondialisme (puisque tout est produit en Chine, comme dans la chanson de Primus "Eternal Consumption Engine").


Tu remarqueras que je parlais de "*slogan*" et que ma phrase tait dans un contexte qui dcrivait l'idologie du nolibralisme. C'est la deuxime partie de ma phrase qui donne le sens : "indpendamment de l'quilibre et de l'intrt gnral commun". Dans le premier cas cela perturbe  l'quilibre mondial, dans le second cas l'quilibre national. Dans les deux cas il y a une notion de lutte, d'opposition entre des intrts, c'est un principe de base de l'individualisme, du corporatisme et du nationalisme. Si tu n'arrives pas  comprendre c'est que tu critiques avant de chercher  comprendre. 

Par ailleurs Macron n'est pas l'oppos de Trump. 

Si tu as regard le documentaire, tu as pu voir que Trump a permis d'assouplir la rglementation bancaire mise en place suite  la crise de 2008, et qu'il a laiss de nombreux postes cls  des reprsentants des grands groupes. Si Trump n'tait pas le candidat naturel des multinationales, ils ont vite trouv un terrain d'entente. Il a rduit temporairement les impts pour la classe moyenne mais de faon prenne pour les trs riches, les spculateurs et les grands groupes. Tout comme Macron utilise une prime (par dfinition ajustable, variable, supprimable) pour augmenter certains bas salaires, alors qu'il a supprim l'impt sur la fortune financire et transform les subventions aux entreprises en avantages dfinitifs. Toutes ces rformes se font avec de l'argent public, donc au dtriment de l'tat et des citoyens. 

Macron disait qu'il ne voulait plus de SDF, et sa premire mesure a t de rduire les allocations logement. Tout comme Trump se fou des petits tasuniens, sinon pourquoi vouloir supprimer l'Obamacare ? 

Et les deux se foutent royalement de l'cologie, on le sait avec Trump puisqu'il l'affiche, et on le sait pour Macron avec sa volte-face sur le glyphosate, la dmission de Nicolas Hulot, et la nomination de Franois de Rugy qui est trs favorable au nuclaire.

Il faut distinguer le discours politique de Macron et de Trump de ce qu'ils font rellement. Finalement, Trump et Macron dfendent avant tout les intrts de leurs multinationales bien plus que ceux de leur peuple dans son ensemble. Ce n'est pas parce que Trump fait plus de protectionnisme que cela change fondamentalement la donne. Cela change la donne au niveau des changes internationaux mais pas au niveau national o c'est la mme politique ultralibrale. 

Mais oui, Trump drange normment Macron et les Europens, conomiquement mais surtout idologiquement. Le pays nolibral modle par excellence, celui qui fait rver avec sa haute technologie et ses russites conomiques mondiales, nous montre que l'on peut crer un dbut de rindustrialisation avec des mesures protectionnistes. 

Or, c'est prcisment la hantise et le cauchemar des nolibraux europens, car c'est au nom d'une mondialisation inluctable abolissant toutes les protections, et l'ide mme du protectionnisme, qu'ils nous demandent tous les jours plus de comptitivit, plus d'assouplissement du code du travail, d'acceptation de la prcarit, la diminution/suppression des aides pour les plus pauvres, l'acceptation des ingalits grandissantes. Sans l'alibi d'une drglementation mondiale inluctable, l'injonction sacrificielle des nolibraux europens perd son pouvoir. Non seulement la drglementation est inhumaine mais en plus elle pourrait-tre conomiquement dysfonctionnelle. De quoi donner de srieux motifs de rvoltes.

Comme le dit Chris Hedges dans le documentaire, le nolibralisme a fini par crer un systme politique qui tient de la farce. C'est ce qui a ouvert la voie  Trump, Hillary Clinton ayant quasiment mpris l'lectorat populaire. De son ct, Macron parle d'un moment dmocratique en dfinissant lui-mme les conditions et le contenu d'un dbat et en disant qu'il choisira personnellement les rponses qu'il retiendra, ce qui est aussi une farce. Et quand on voit trop clair dans son jeu pour s'amuser avec ses mauvaises blagues et que l'on dnonce son corporatisme sous-jacent (quels services publics faudrait-il supprimer), il envoie des sbires pour nous crever les yeux.  C'est a la nouvelle dmocratie.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Tu remarqueras que je parlais de "slogan" et que ma phrase tait dans un contexte qui dcrivait l'idologie du nolibralisme. (...) Dans les deux cas il y a une notion de lutte, d'opposition entre des intrts, c'est un principe de base de l'individualisme, du corporatisme et du nationalisme.


Ouais mais Macron c'tait du foutage de gueule le gars faisait croire que son parti allait tre diffrent du PS et de l'UMP et au final pas du tout... C'est exactement la mme chose, en plus agressif peut-tre.
Alors que Trump essaie vraiment de faire revenir des usines aux USA.




> Par ailleurs Macron n'est pas l'oppos de Trump. Par ailleurs Macron n'est pas l'oppos de Trump.


D'aprs moi si, premirement Macron c'est le candidats des banques et des mdias.
Trump travail dans lintrt des USA et s'en fout de tout le reste.
Macron travail dans lintrt de l'UE et s'en fout de la France.




> Si tu as regard le documentaire, tu as pu voir que Trump a permis d'assouplir la rglementation bancaire mise en place suite  la crise de 2008, et qu'il a laiss de nombreux postes cls  des reprsentants des grands groupes.


a c'est un peu du marchandage, Trump ne peut pas faire ce qu'il veut, il est souvent oblig de se soumettre  l'tat profond amricain (les lobbys).
Il y a du chantage et des choses de ce genre, parfois il doit nommer des gens qui ne vont pas dans son sens.

Alors que Macron est entour de petits chiens obissants qui lvent la patte quand on leur dit de lever la patte.




> Macron disait qu'il ne voulait plus de SDF, et sa premire mesure a t de rduire les allocations logement. Tout comme Trump se fou des petits tasuniens, sinon pourquoi vouloir supprimer l'Obamacare ?


L'histoire de l'obamacare c'tait une promesse de campagne, apparemment il y a plein d'tasuniens qui n'taient pas satisfait...




> Et les deux se foutent royalement de l'cologie, on le sait avec Trump puisqu'il l'affiche, et on le sait pour Macron avec sa volte-face sur le glyphosate, la dmission de Nicolas Hulot, et la nomination de Franois de Rugy qui est trs favorable au nuclaire.


Du coup ils sont trs diffrent, Trump dit qu'il s'en fout rellement, Macron fait croire que a le proccupe, il dit "on va augmenter les taxes sur le carburant, ainsi que plein d'autres taxes, il le faut pour sauver la plante".

Et le nuclaire c'est propre (dans la paradigme actuel les dchets radioactifs sont moins dangereux pour la plante que le CO2, parce que bon c'est pas avec des oliennes et des panneaux solaires que tu vas produire suffisamment dlectricit, les centrales  charbon et  ptrole ne sont pas top non plus...).




> Il faut distinguer le discours politique de Macron et de Trump de ce qu'ils font rellement. Finalement, Trump et Macron dfendent avant tout les intrts de leurs multinationales bien plus que ceux de leur peuple dans son ensemble. Ce n'est pas parce que Trump fait plus de protectionnisme que cela change fondamentalement la donne. Cela change la donne au niveau des changes internationaux mais pas au niveau national o c'est la mme politique ultralibrale.


Je prfre la faon de Trump, le gars je le vois bien mettre une taxe sur l'importation de voitures allemandes pour que les gens achtent des voitures made in USA.
Personnellement j'aime beaucoup le protectionnisme, c'est peut-tre a la solution de l'avenir, on a constat l'chec du mondialisme, maintenant il faut trouver autre chose.
Produire et consommer localement c'est plus cologique et a donne du boulot aux gens du coin.




> Mais oui, Trump drange normment Macron et les Europens, conomiquement mais surtout idologiquement.


Ben ouais l'UE c'est Schengen avec aucune frontire, n'importe qui passe n'importe comment, et aux USA ils veulent amliorer leur murs.
Les USA mettent des taxes aux importations chinoise, l'UE signe le CETA...




> le nolibralisme a fini par crer un systme politique qui tient de la farce. C'est ce qui a ouvert la voie  Trump, Hillary Clinton ayant quasiment mpris l'lectorat populaire.


Le monde l'a chapp belle, parce que si Hillary avait t lu, ce serait catastrophique.  ::?:  ::?:  :8O: 

Macron a t lu avec 18,19% des inscrits...
N'importe qui gagnerait contre le FN, mme Philippe Poutou, Nathalie Arthaud, Benot Hamon.
Les gens se foutaient de la gueule de Jacques Cheminade et	Jean Lassalle, mais ils taient quand mme pas mal compar aux autres.

Les mdias ont manipul le peuple pour faire gonfler le score du FN et de LREM.

===
Donc l c'est bien qu'il y ait eu une raction du peuple Franais  travers le mouvement des gilets jaunes. Ils ont compris que le systme politique n'tait absolument pas reprsentatif et que les mdias et les banques taient un problme.
Il y a mme pas de systme pour dire "ni l'un ni l'autre", au second tour les gens ont vot Macron  contre cur.
De toute faon quand ils sont candidats ils font de belles promesses et aprs ils n'en tiennent aucune. Sauf Trump qui essaie de tenir ses promesses de campagne et qui reoit plein de battons dans ses roues.

a me ferait marrer que Trump se fasse rlire en 2020. Par contre a m'tonnerait que Macron se reprsente en 2022.

----------


## DevTroglodyte

> D'aprs moi si, premirement Macron c'est le candidats des banques et des mdias.
> Trump travail dans lintrt des USA et s'en fout de tout le reste.
> Macron travail dans lintrt de l'UE et s'en fout de la France.


Non, les deux bossent pour les grandes fortunes mondiales et les multinationales qu'ils dirigent. Aucun des deux ne bosse pour son peuple. Trump a des discours populistes et donnes quelques sussucres  la population amricaine, Macron a des discours pro-entreprises (et moins vulgaires, aussi) et donne quelques sussucres aux pauvres franais (et encore), mais *aucun* des deux ne bossent pour les populations de leurs pays respectifs. Sauf si ladite population est millionnaire ou plus.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Trump a des discours populistes et donnes quelques sussucres  la population amricaine


Ben au moins des usines vont ouvrir et avec les taxes sur l'acier chinois a va un peu augmenter la production aux USA.
===

Assemble : face  Alexis Corbire, une dpute LREM la joue cour de rcr



> Au perchoir, Sylvain Waserman (MoDem), qui prside la sance en l'absence du prsident de l'Assemble Richard Ferrand, ne fait rien pour interrompre cet incident. "*Monsieur le prsident, je tiens  dire que cette personne m'a insult pendant que je parlais, et la moindre des dlicatesses serait qu'elle se taise*", signale pourtant le lieutenant de Jean-Luc Mlenchon. Lui-mme habitu, avec ses collgues insoumis,  faire le spectacle dans l'Hmicycle, Alexis Corbire estime que l'lue de Haute-Savoie dpasse les bornes : "a commence  bien faire, tempte-t-il, je veux bien entendre qu'il y ait des protestations, mais quand c'est des injures". 
> (...)
> Sur Twitter, une autre macroniste, la dpute des Bouches-du-Rhne Alexandra Louis, a cru bon de jouer  "c'est-celui-qui-dit-qui-l'est", estimant que "le seul  avoir eu un comportement autoritaire est Alexis Corbire qui a intim  une parlementaire d'aller s'asseoir". Rponse cinglante de l'intress : "Vous devriez avoir honte madame. Cette 'parlementaire' s'tait poste  ct de moi debout et m'insultait pendant que je parlais. Trouvez-vous cela normal ? Moi non".


Pure qu'est-ce qu'ils sont nuls les lus LREM, c'est impressionnant.  :8O:

----------


## DevTroglodyte

> Ben au moins des usines vont ouvrir et avec les taxes sur l'acier chinois a va un peu augmenter la production aux USA.


Mouais, je demande a voir. Et  voir aussi dans quelles conditions a va se faire, faudrait pas que les grandes entreprises diminuent leurs marges, hein...




> Pure qu'est-ce qu'ils sont nuls les lus LREM, c'est impressionnant.


Boarf, pas beaucoup plus que les autres.

----------


## fredoche

Bon plein de trucs intressants aujourd'hui... intressants disons plutt "qui m'interpellent" mais je vais vous pargner la liste dtaille.

Il y a le BDR de Ruffin, un mec que je respecte vraiment, je sens que ce mec est "vrai" je le crois en tout cas, il y en a peu.
Benalla et "le patron", leur arrogance les perdra, je le souhaite vraiment. Merci Mediapart, merci

et a :
https://www.franceinter.fr/justice/p...anes-fracasses

Parce que ce n'est pas juste des chiffres, ce sont des gens, c'est nos concitoyens, nos semblables, notre pays, nos amis et ils se font allumer  comme en pleine guerre civile. Et a me donne de "la haine"

J'ai un tonton qui est sur un rond-point  40 km d'ici, tous les jours depuis le dbut. a me ferait vraiment chier qu'il se fasse allumer par des connards pour d'autres connards crapuleux et imbciles. Il a 74 ans le bougre, et c'est une crme. Et il a pass sa vie  dfendre nos droits. C'est ce que font ces gens l,  qui on fracasse la tte.

----------


## Jipt

Et nous sommes compltement impuissants.

Et  chaque (tentative de) rvolution c'est le mme bazar, des gens sympathoches se font dgommer, "les bons payent pour les mauvais", "on ne fait pas d'omelette sans casser des ufs", toussa toussa, a me gave

Regardez-moi cette horreur ! https://www.change.org/p/les-soignan...d_session=true

Quelle honte ce Manu et son gang ! 
Faudrait le pcho et lui expliquer la vie, la vraie, dans un coin sombre d'une rue glauque, vous voyez l'ide ?

----------


## fredoche

Macron hier dans ses grandes uvres, ou les macronneries pour reprendre le titre du sujet "pre":




> Jai beaucoup appris de ces vingt mois. a ma *scarifi* , dit-il.  Si tre gilet jaune, a veut dire quon est pour que *le travail paie plus et que le Parlement fonctionne mieux*, alors je suis gilet jaune . Selon le prsident, les  gilets jaunes  ont t infiltrs par * 40 000  50 000 militants ultras qui veulent la destruction des institutions* . Il dnonce la  fachosphre  et la  gauchosphre  actives sur les rseaux sociaux, selon ces propos rapports partiellement. Il affirme galement *ne pas croire aux sondages selon lesquels 50 % des Franais soutiennent leur colre*.


extrait du Monde, le journal de son poto :https://www.lemonde.fr/politique/art...94_823448.html

Un condens du bonhomme et de son foutage de gueule permanent.

40 000  50 000 ultras, de quoi justifier toute cette violence rpressive videmment.

Effectivement un coin sombre d'une rue glauque, il verrait ce que c'est que d'tre scarifi.

On va l'appeler "Scarface" bientt, notre mafieux en chef

----------


## benjani13

> On va l'appeler "Scarface" bientt, notre mafieux en chef


Plutt Scarfarce (elle est pas de moi).

----------


## fredoche

Parler de scarification alors que des citoyens franais, et non pas ses sujets, se font mutiler et fracasser la tte sur ses ordres, il ne manque pas d'air.

----------


## benjani13

Je reviens sur l'entretiens entre Macron et plusieurs journalistes, le mec est vraiment grave!

Dans un mme entretiens il dit qu'il va faire attention  ses petites phrase. On se rappelle qu'il l'avait dj promis lors de ses voeux du nouvel an et qu'il avait rechut 15 jours aprs. La il a mme pas fallu attendre le lendemain. Dans le mme entretiens il s'offusque que de nombreux gilets jaunes soit reus sur les plateau et que "jojo avec un gilet jaune" ait le mme statut qu'un ministre sur ces plateaux tls. Encore une belle insulte aux citoyens lambda. Il nous exhorte  "accepter la hirarchie des paroles", qu'un maire, un dput, un ministre ne peut pas tre mis sur le mme pied qu'un citoyen lambda vtu d'un gilet jaune.

https://www.lepoint.fr/politique/emm...90521_1897.php

Dans le mme entretien il passe en mode tonton raciste et complotiste. Il voque Christophe Dettinger, le gars qui a box des CRS, surnomm "le gitan de Massy". Il revient sur la vido que ce dernier a diffuse avant de se rendre  la police, o il explique son geste de faon claire et argument. Macron estime qu'il parle trop bien pour un gitan et qu'il a du tre conseill par un avocat d'extrme gauche. Je recopie un paragraphe de Marianne:




> "Le boxeur, la vido qu'il fait avant de se rendre, il a t brief par un avocat d'extrme gauche. a se voit ! Le type, il n'a pas les mots d'un gitan. Il n'a pas les mots d'un boxeur gitan", juge le prsident de la Rpublique, qui voit dans cette vido la trace d'une manipulation de l'opinion, notamment par "la gauchosphre".


https://www.marianne.net/politique/i...sur-christophe

Quand la question des mdias arrivent, il continue son dlire complotiste:




> Selon lui, il est vident que les Gilets jaunes radicaliss ont t  conseills  par l'tranger.





> On l'a bien vu sur Facebook : plus j'ai d'amis, plus j'ai de capacit de diffusion, plus je suis relay. Or, dans l'affaire Benalla comme Gilets jaunes, la fachosphre, la gauchosphre, la russosphre reprsentent 90 % des mouvements sur Internet. De plus en plus, des chanes d'information disent  ceci est important, ceci est lgitime  parce qu'il y a du mouvement sur Internet. Ce mouvement est fabriqu par des groupes qui manipulent, et deux jours aprs, a devient un sujet dans la presse quotidienne nationale et dans les hebdos.





> Nous n'avons pas construit, comme beaucoup de nations autoritaires, les anticorps au systme. Donc, nous, on est des pitres ! La communication officielle ou celle de tous les mouvements traditionnels, elle est trs peu active, trs peu relaye. Les gens qui sont surinvestis sur les rseaux sont les deux extrmes. Et aprs, ce sont des gens qui achtent des comptes, qui trollent. C'est Russia Today, Spoutnik, etc. Regardez,  partir de dcembre, les mouvements sur Internet, ce n'est plus BFM qui est en tte, c'est Russia Today.


Il continu sur la "hirarchie des paroles":




> Si on veut rebtir les choses dans notre socit, on doit accepter qu'il y ait une hirarchie des paroles, reprend-il. Je ne crois pas du tout  l'horizontalit l-dessus. L'horizontalit d'un dbat, c'est trs bien. Mais il faut se poser la question  D'o tu parles ? Quelle est ta lgitimit ?  Celui qui est maire, celui qui est dput, celui qui est ministre a une lgitimit ou une responsabilit. Le citoyen lambda n'a pas la mme. Il ne reprsente que lui-mme.


Puis par une nouvelle attaque sur les mdias:




> Le prsident rflchit donc  un moyen de scuriser la qualit de l'information face  l'afflux des fake news. Il souhaite rtablir ce qu'il appelle des  tiers de confiance  dans notre dmocratie. De ce point de vue, le statut de l'information et le statut des dcideurs politiques, trs entams l'un et l'autre, doivent tre restaurs, ce qui ne se fera pas en un jour.  Quand vous coutez les gens, qu'est-ce qu'ils disent ? Ils veulent couper la tte du prsident. Ils disent que les dputs sont tous des salopards. Ils dcident que n'importe qui qui dcide est illgitime, numre-t-il. Ils ne veulent mme plus que quelqu'un dcide en leur sein. Et ils disent que les journalistes mentent. Et ils croient leur boucle mail ou leurs copains sur Facebook dans une espce de systme o chacun reprsente lui-mme. C'est la dissolution d'une dmocratie si on les suit. Par des mcanismes que j'ai expliqus, ils arrivent  se diffuser partout. Pour des gens qui sont faibles, ou fragiles, ou en colre, cela a une espce de rsonance. Et donc la question, c'est comment on le dconstruit. Comment on rebtit des tiers de confiance. Il y a un vrai travail sur ce qu'est la presse, sur ce qu'est la fonction politique, sur ce que sont les syndicats, les partis politiques. Il doit y avoir une capacit  rehirarchiser les paroles. a, c'est fondamental. Parce que, sinon, le complotisme nourrit l'autoritarisme.


Il dbute par un constat exact, la perte de valeur de la parole politique, mais ne cherche pas d'explication et repart dans ses dlires complotistes et mprisants. Si ces modles de partis politiques, syndicats, presses, fonctions publiques sont dsavous c'est uniquement car les gens sont trop idiots et se font berns par les extrmes. Dsesprant...

https://www.lepoint.fr/politique/emm...90611_1897.php

----------


## ABCIWEB

> Je reviens sur l'entretiens entre Macron et plusieurs journalistes, le mec est vraiment grave!
> 
> Dans un mme entretiens il dit qu'il va faire attention  ses petites phrase. On se rappelle qu'il l'avait dj promis lors de ses voeux du nouvel an et qu'il avait rechut 15 jours aprs. La il a mme pas fallu attendre le lendemain. Dans le mme entretiens il s'offusque que de nombreux gilets jaunes soit reus sur les plateau et que "jojo avec un gilet jaune" ait le mme statut qu'un ministre sur ces plateaux tls. Encore une belle insulte aux citoyens lambda. Il nous exhorte  "accepter la hirarchie des paroles", qu'un maire, un dput, un ministre ne peut pas tre mis sur le mme pied qu'un citoyen lambda vtu d'un gilet jaune.
> 
> https://www.lepoint.fr/politique/emm...90521_1897.php
> ...
> Il continu sur la "hirarchie des paroles"
> 
> 
> ...


"hirarchie des paroles"... ce n'est pas pour rien que je parlais de fascisme prcdemment. Et stigmatiser "jojo", les chmeurs, "les gens qui ne sont rien",  ou autres gaulois rfractaires, c'est aussi attiser la haine et le corporatisme. 

Le 5 fvrier prochain, le gouvernement va voter une loi anti-casseur qui en fait restreint le droit de manifester. Entre autre, ce n'est plus une autorit judiciaire qui pourra interdire  un individu le droit de manifester, mais une autorit administrative: le prfet de police aux ordres du prsident. Macron plus fort que la justice ! 
Charles de Courson (Les centristes) qualifie cette loi d'un texte digne du "rgime de Vichy". Certains LREM taient contre galement, mais ils n'ont pas de lgitimit par rapport  la parole de Jupiter (la hirarchie des paroles).

Macron parlait de fachosphre, il sait de quoi il parle. Son discours, tout comme son comportement, tout comme sa loi anti-casseur sont fascisants. Il incarne de fait, le nofascisme. Il n'est pas uniquement grave, il est trs dangereux, c'est le danger public numro 1 du peuple franais. En plus des manifestations, il y a un appel  la grve le 5 fvrier.

----------


## Ryu2000

L'entourage de Macron l'affirme: tout est prt pour organiser un rfrendum le jour des europennes



> Comme le prcise encore l'hebdomadaire dominical, le bureau des lections au ministre de l'Intrieur aurait dj pris contact avec des imprimeurs et papetiers afin de prserver enveloppes et bulletins, et d'ainsi lancer un appel d'offres. En revanche, la teneur mme du rfrendum n'est,  l'heure actuelle, pas encore connue. 
> 
> Depuis maintenant plusieurs semaines, l'entourage d'Emmanuel Macron, dont des lus de La Rpublique en Marche, lui ont propos la mise en place d'un "rfrendum d'initiative prsidentielle", qui doit porter sur le fonctionnement des institutions, pour essayer de rsoudre la crise. Une ide qui avait t accueillie frachement par les gilets jaunes.


C'est bizarre comme stratgie...
On ne connait pas la teneur du rfrendum et de toute faon c'est  linitiative du prsident, donc a ne calmera absolument pas les gilets jaunes. Le peuple veut poser les questions. Le gouvernement ne proposera jamais quelque chose qui rduirait son pouvoir par exemple.

Si la question du rfrendum intresse les gens et qu'ils se rendent au bureau de vote en masse, ils en profiteront pour voter contre LREM ^^
Normalement le parti est grill, une grosse partie des franais dteste LREM.

----------


## Ecthelion2

> Nous n'avons pas construit, comme beaucoup de nations autoritaires, les anticorps au systme. *Donc, nous, on est des pitres !* La communication officielle ou celle de tous les mouvements traditionnels, elle est trs peu active, trs peu relaye.


Seul truc un peu lucide qu'il a dit ses derniers mois.  ::mouarf::

----------


## benjani13

Ce matin 2 procureurs et trois policiers se sont prsents chez Mediapart pour procder  une perquisition. Le parquet aurait en effet ouvert une enqute dans le cadre des dernires rvlations de Mediapart sur l'affaire Benalla

Mediapart avait notamment publi des enregistrements audios de conversations entre Benalla et son comparse Vincent Crase (rencontre physique, alors mme que ces deux l tait interdit de toute rencontre dans le cadre de leurs controlez judiciaires respectifs). On pouvait entendre un Benalla se ventant de la protection du Prsident (citant de SMS du prsident ou de ses conseillers), ou un Crase hsitant  aller faire le mnage chez LREM de nuit car une perquisition des locaux allait se produire.

Le parquet aurait ouvert une enqute pour atteinte  la vie priv de Benalla et enregistrements illgaux. Hasard du calendrier, les procureurs se sont prsent au moment ou Edwy Plenel tait coinc au tribunal pour une affaire de diffamation (affaire Baupins).

La perquesition a t refus par Mediapart qui tait dans son droit dans le contexte actuel de l'enqute. Les procureurs n'excluent pas d'obtenir le mandat adquat pour forcer cette perquisition.

Bienvenue en Macronie.

https://mobile.francetvinfo.fr/polit...t_3174685.html

----------


## fredoche

Comment on dit dj ? "avec ses gros sabots" ?

2 procureurs et 3 policiers pour l'atteinte  la vie prive de Mr Benalla, on ne lsine pas sur les moyens.

Il n'y a plus de limites, c'est pas "on freine", c'est " fond les manettes".
L'autre il est tellement intouchable qu'il en joue  bloc. a va aller jusqu'o comme a ?

----------


## MiaowZedong

Mais il est con ou quoi?

Quand un barbouze se grille, quand son nom devient connu, qu'en plus c'est  cause d'une lubie personnelle, tu le fais sauter comme un fusible! Macron est amoureux de Benalla ou quoi?

----------


## benjani13

> Mais il est con ou quoi?
> 
> Quand un barbouze se grille, quand son nom devient connu, qu'en plus c'est  cause d'une lubie personnelle, tu le fais sauter comme un fusible! Macron est amoureux de Benalla ou quoi?


Il est incapable de reconnaitre la moindre erreur publiquement, ni mme de s'avouer a lui mme d'avoir fait une erreur.

Si il avait reconnu la faute il n'y aura pas eu d'affaire Benalla. Personne n'aurait jamais entendu son nom.Benalla tait vir ds le 1er mai (car ils taient tous au courant le jour mme), point final. Si jamais un journaliste sortait l'info, c'tait simplement l'histoire d'un conseiller qui a commis une faute et a et vir. a aurait mme plutt sain et donn une bonne image du fonctionnement de l'tat. 

Mais non, c'est ici la nime forme de dni qui s'exprime.

----------


## MiaowZedong

> Il est incapable de reconnaitre la moindre erreur publiquement, ni mme de s'avouer a lui mme d'avoir fait une erreur.
> 
> Si il avait reconnu la faute il n'y aura pas eu d'affaire Benalla. Personne n'aurait jamais entendu son nom.Benalla tait vir ds le 1er mai (car ils taient tous au courant le jour mme), point final. Si jamais un journaliste sortait l'info, c'tait simplement l'histoire d'un conseiller qui a commis une faute et a et vir. a aurait mme plutt sain et donn une bonne image du fonctionnement de l'tat. 
> 
> Mais non, c'est ici la nime forme de dni qui s'exprime.


Mais un barbouze comme Benalla fait de l'illgal tout le temps, donc le virer pour sa vire du 1er Mai aurait t inhabituel (certes, Montebourg s'en tait dbarass  l'poque  cause de sa propensit  prendre des risques pour des motifs personnels). Par contre, se faire "griller" est une faute impardonnable pour un barbouze. Ds que le Monde faisait paraitre ses articles, Benalla aurait du en faire les frais. L l'lyse s'acharne  le protger, c'est Macron qui devra payer la facture en fin de compte pour les conneries perso de son homme de main.

----------


## el_slapper

Pasqua, reviens, ils sont devenus fous(et incomptents)!!!

----------


## fredoche

Pasqua tait une honte pour notre rpublique. 

Pour ceux que a pourrait intresser : une interview passionnante de Edwy Plenel

----------


## Ecthelion2

Petit HS : 




> Macron est amoureux de Benalla ou quoi?


Outre les tablods trangers qui ont soulev ce point, le Youtubeur / dessinateur David Chabant (Ganesh2 grand comparse de Benzaie), qui avait sorti un manga avec Mlenchon faisant du kung-fu, a sorti rcemment un manga Yao (histoire d'amour entre 2 hommes) sobrement intitul "Mars & Jupiter" concernant ce point.  ::mouarf::

----------


## benjani13

Pour revenir sur la tentative de perquisition de Mediapart, quelques prcisions troublantes ont t rvles par ces derniers lors de leur confrence de presse donne hier aprs-midi, et par divers journalistes ayant interrog la justice.

Notamment, l'enqute prliminaire pour atteinte  la vie prive n'mane pas d'une plainte des deux intresss (ni Benalla, ni Crasse n'ont dpos plainte), le parquet se serait il auto saisi? C'est tout aussi trouble pour l'enqute prliminaire pour, je rsume, utilisation d'outils d'espionnage de communications. Tout cela men par des procureurs nomms par lexcutif, forcment a jette des suspicions.

Un bon article rsumant tout a: https://www.huffingtonpost.fr/2019/0...et_a_23661166/

On peut aussi se poser la question de pourquoi venir faire une perquisition qui peut tre refuse, et qui sera forcment refuse, plutt que d'attendre la procdure qui va bien (peut tre que cela n'aurait pas t valid). Aucun rsultat concret d'un cot, un scandale mdiatique de l'autre. Seul rsultat en tout cas, de la pression sur les sources de Mediapart.

----------


## Ryu2000

Emmanuel Macron remonte  grandes enjambes dans un sondage



> Est-il en train de russir son pari? Aprs avoir littralement dgringol dans les sondages - jusqu' atteindre un record historique d'impopularit avoisinant celui de Franois Hollande  la mme poque -, Emmanuel Macron tente dsormais de reprendre la main. Affaibli par l'affaire Benalla cet t, puis par les dmissions successives de Nicolas Hulot et Grard Collomb  la rentre, et enfin par la crise des gilets jaunes  l'automne, le chef de l'tat s'est jet  corps perdu dans le grand dbat national qu'il a lanc cet hiver.


 ::ptdr::  ::ptdr::  ::ptdr:: 
Les mdias et les instituts de sondages n'essaient mme plus d'tre un minimum crdible. Qui peut croire que la popularit de Macron augmente ?
Il a gr aucune crise, l'affaire Benella et le mouvement des Gilets Jaunes sont toujours actifs.

----------


## MiaowZedong

C'est le contrecoup des gilets jaunes, qui en se retranchant sur une base de plus en plus rurale, de plus en plus radicale, de plus en plus marginale, deviennent un pouvantail. Le Franais moyen vit assez bien pour avoir quelque chose  perdre, il a peur de tout ce qui ressemble  une rvolution, mme aussi peu crdible que celle des gilets jaunes, il se raccroche au pouvoir en place.

Il faut dire que ce mouvement est particulirement clivant, puisqu'il oppose les campagnes aux villes, la France profonde  la nouvelle France, la province  Paris, les travailleurs priurbains aux cits, la classe moyenne aux pauvres...

----------


## Ecthelion2

> Il faut dire que ce mouvement est particulirement clivant, puisqu'il oppose les campagnes aux villes, la France profonde  la nouvelle France, la province  Paris, les travailleurs priurbains aux cits, la classe moyenne aux pauvres...


On ne doit pas vivre dans le mme pays. 

Ou alors par "villes" tu entends que les 5/6 plus grosses villes de France, mais tant en bordure de 2 dpartements, par chez moi, il y a autant de mcontents dans les villes que dans la campagne profonde, dans les deux dpartements. Aprs cela ne reste que des exemples perso, mais idem dans mes amis un peu partout en France, mme ceux qui habitent dans des "grosses" villes genre Nice, Montlimar, dans la petite couronne parisienne ou autres, ne sont pas opposs aux gilets jaunes, bien au contraire.

Au final, de mon ct, les seuls que j'ai pu observer contre les gilets jaunes dans mes proches / connaissances, c'est un ou deux soit-disant pas pro-Macron (mais vu leurs discours, j'en doute fortement), et la femme d'un pote qui n'y connait strictement rien en politique (et qui croit que le nouveau parti de Glucksman va nous sauver). Et effectivement, ils font tous parti de la classe moyenne++ qui ne sont impacts par aucune des mesures.

Le plus marrant tant que ma connaissance la plus vindicative (affirmant que les pertes de membres des manifestants pacifiques taient mrites, et autres joyeusets de ce genre), et qui se prtend comme n'tant pas pro-Macron, la seule mesure contre laquelle je l'ai vu pester, c'est du fait de ne pas bnficier de la suppression progressive de la taxe d'habitation (mais  ct de a, il fait X sjours par an en Italie dans des palaces toils, et vient comparer sa situation financire  des gens au SMIC voir moins xD).

Pour moi, le seul clivage est entre les GJ (+ ceux qui les soutiennent) et les foulards rouges / pro-Macron, le reste de la population s'en tamponne  moiti et ne prend pas parti.


Et de ce que j'observe autour de moi ou sur les vilains rseaux sociaux, le mouvement et mme son soutient, sont loin de faiblir, bien au contraire.


Comme le dit Ryu, ce sondage est aussi bidon que les autres, ce n'est le contrecoup de rien du tout.

----------


## Ryu2000

> C'est le contrecoup des gilets jaunes


Je ne pense pas.
Parce que mme si une grande partie des franais n'aimaient pas les gilets jaunes (ce qui n'est probablement pas le cas), pourquoi a ferait augmenter la popularit de Macron ?
Justement ils devraient tre encore plus fch aprs Macron, ils devraient se dire "le gars n'est mme pas foutu de stopper un tout petit mouvement comme celui des gilets jaunes, il est vraiment nul  chier !".
Peut-tre que ce qui fait augmenter la popularit de Macron c'est l'affaire Benalla ^^

Les Gilets Jaunes c'est de l'ordre de 1789 ou de 1968.
Gilets jaunes : Emmanuel Macron, cest Louis XVI au moment des Etats gnraux
 Louis XVI tait au service de la France, pas sr que ce soit le cas de nos gouvernants actuels 

En tout cas jespre que LREM ne fera pas un gros score aux europennes, mais on sait jamais...

----------


## benjani13

> Les mdias et les instituts de sondages n'essaient mme plus d'tre un minimum crdible. Qui peut croire que la popularit de Macron augmente ?


Mettons que sa popularit augmente, pour moi c'est "grce" au grand dbat. Je m'explique. Grce au grand dbat, Macron se donne la lgitimit de se payer une dizaine de meeting dans toute la France  grand renfort de moyen mdiatiques (meeting avec les maires retransmis en live sur les chaines de tl). Pour tre clair, le mec est en trains de s'offrir une campagne lectorale ultra mdiatique pour les europnne sur l'argent du contribuable. Toute ressemblance avec une certaines campagnes prsidentielle de 2017 serait tout  fait fortuite... (je rappelle au cas o, Macron qui a cram les frais de reprsentation de Bercy quand il y tait en poste pour sa campagne. Lien)

Qu'on soit bien clair. Ce gars a entendu une revendication, qui tait la volont d'un grand dbat dmocratique. Il dit l'accepter, mais saborde cette revendication en la transformant en un non dbat o tous les ds son pips. Pire encore, il ne peut s'en empcher, il en profite pour retourner tout cela  des fins personnelles au dtriment des gens (tant financirement par le cout des meetings pour la collectivit, que politiquement), en transformant ce dbat voulu en une campagne politique pour sa pomme. Pire encore, il ne peux pas s'empcher non plus d'aller cracher sur les gens dans les mdias (cf l'entretien "off" avec des journalistes). Ce gars est d'un cynisme et d'une mchancet crasse...

----------


## Ryu2000

> Pour tre clair, le mec est en trains de s'offrir une campagne lectorale ultra mdiatique pour les europnne sur l'argent du contribuable.


Bien videmment, mais pourquoi a fait augmenter sa popularit ?
Pourquoi les gens ne se disent pas "Il nous fait encore de l'enfumage" ?
C'est dingue comme il suffit qu'un produit soit visible pour que les gens veuillent voter pour lui...

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Bien videmment, mais pourquoi a fait augmenter sa popularit ?
> Pourquoi les gens ne se disent pas "Il nous fait encore de l'enfumage" ?
> C'est dingue comme il suffit qu'un produit soit visible pour que les gens veuillent voter pour lui...


T'as cout les mdias ? Allumes ta tl 15 min sur une mission de pseudo politique, et tu entendras les chroniqueurs et les pseudos journalistes dire  quel point ce que fait le Prsident est formidable, que a n'a jamais t fait. Qu'il coute, analyse, et rpond ( cot de la plaque, mais a ils ne le disent pas). Qu'il s'investit  fond dans ce grand dbat. Qu'il est  l'coute des maires, des gens, que tout le monde peut intervenir, etc... Bref, on se croirait pendant la campagne que ils nous vendaient Macron le candidat.

Bref, les gens ont l'image, rpte  l'infini, d'un prsident qui coute les gens pendant des heures, qui mouille la chemise et qui est prt  discuter de tout. 

Je pense que les europennes vont tre bonnes pour lui. Par contre, le retour de bton sera certainement assez violent une fois le grand dbat pass et que les mesures qui en ressortiront ne seront pas du tout, mais alors par du tout,  la hauteur de ce que les gens auront exprim. Et, c'est bien pour cela qu'ils font passer cette loi anti-casseur maintenant. C'est pas pour le mouvement actuel des GJ mais, du mouvement qui ne manquera pas d'arriver quand les gens comprendront que le grand dbat, tait du grand foutage de gueule.

----------


## halaster08

> Je pense que les europennes vont tre bonnes pour lui.


Je suis d'accord avec toi et a me dsole, je ne comprends pas que les gens soient prt a se faire avoir une seconde fois si vite de la mme manire qu'a la prsidentielle, mme avec l'appui des mdias, comment ne pas voir qu'il rpte le mme scnario: un semblant d'coute, des promesses de renouveau, mais des propositions plus que floues.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Je suis d'accord avec toi et a me dsole, je ne comprends pas que les gens soient prt a se faire avoir une seconde fois si vite de la mme manire qu'a la prsidentielle, mme avec l'appui des mdias, comment ne pas voir qu'il rpte le mme scnario: un semblant d'coute, des promesses de renouveau, mais des propositions plus que floues.


Ce type sait communiquer, et dans communiquer, il y a "niquer" !  ::mouarf::

----------


## Ryu2000

> T'as cout les mdias ? Allumes ta tl 15 min sur une mission de pseudo politique, et tu entendras les chroniqueurs et les pseudos journalistes dire  quel point ce que fait le Prsident est formidable, que a n'a jamais t fait.


Je ne peux pas regarder ce genre de chose a m'nerverait trop. ( la limite je peux couter les infos Suisse, a me stress moins)
Juste pour le blague : "a n'a jamais t fait", en fait si :
Grand dbat : quand Louis XVI demandait  ses fidles sujets leurs dolances



> En 1789, Louis XVI convoque des tats gnraux et invite ses fidles sujets  exposer ses motifs de colre et ses ides pour remdier aux maux du pays. 230 ans plus tard, Emmanuel Macron, face aux Gilets jaunes, ouvre un grand dbat national.





> Bref, on se croirait pendant la campagne que ils nous vendaient Macron le candidat.


De plus en plus de franais se sont rendu compte que les mdias les manipulaient "ils m'ont dit de voter Sarkozy, Hollande puis Macron et  chaque fois je me suis fais enculer". Macron n'est pas la source du problme ce n'est qu'un symptme.




> je ne comprends pas que les gens soient prt a se faire avoir une seconde fois si vite de la mme manire qu'a la prsidentielle, mme avec l'appui des mdias


Ouais enfin on sait pas... Peut-tre qu'LREM va se prendre une grosse branl aux europennes. Les mdias et les instituts de sondages influent beaucoup sur le rsultat de chaque lection, mais comme la confiance dans les mdias diminue on peut esprer qu'LREM fasse un score minable (bien pire que le PS avec Hamon aux prsidentielles).
Le parti devrait s'auto dtruire quand Macron quittera le pouvoir.

----------


## MiaowZedong

> Je suis d'accord avec toi et a me dsole, je ne comprends pas...


Et en 68, tu n'aurais pas compris que tous ces gens qui faisaient grve en Mai ont vot  droite en Juin. C'est la peur du dsordre, mme de nombreux gilets jaunes de la premire heure (quand la mobilisation tait importante, pas juste une centaine de milliers  tout casser) ont peur de se faire dborder par des GJ plus extrmes. Trs peu veulent aller plus loin, faire une rvolution, beaucoup aussi bnficient de la revalorisation de la prime pour l'emploi (il y a beaucoup de SMICards en France), ceux-l ont leurs revendications satisfaites.

----------


## benjani13

> T'as cout les mdias ? Allumes ta tl 15 min sur une mission de pseudo politique, et tu entendras les chroniqueurs et les pseudos journalistes dire  quel point ce que fait le Prsident est formidable, que a n'a jamais t fait. Qu'il coute, analyse, et rpond ( cot de la plaque, mais a ils ne le disent pas). Qu'il s'investit  fond dans ce grand dbat. Qu'il est  l'coute des maires, des gens, que tout le monde peut intervenir, etc... Bref, on se croirait pendant la campagne que ils nous vendaient Macron le candidat.


Sur les gilets jaunes il y a arrt sur image qui a fait ce zapping de 2minutes sur Yves Calvi, difiant:

----------


## Ecthelion2

> Sur les gilets jaunes il y a arrt sur image qui a fait ce zapping de 2minutes sur Yves Calvi, difiant:


Ce n'est mme pas a le plus difiant (mme si on est d'accord que cela l'est dj pas mal), le pire c'est sur les rseaux sociaux, les pro-Macrons qui flicitaient le truc, car ils sont tellement cons qu'ils n'ont pas compris que c'tait une vido  charge contre Calvi...  ::roll::

----------


## Invit

En plus des points soulevs ci-dessus, le salaire moyen en France est franchement pas dgueu, puisqu'il s'lve  2250  en 2015. Ceux qui sont au-dessus constituent la majorit silencieuse et satisfaite (avec des exceptions bien sr, notamment pour ceux qui ont des frais de garde trs levs ou des enfants  charge officieuse, ou encore ceux qui se soucient de leur entourage), c'est pour ceux qui sont en dessous que c'est la merde. a fait un paquet de personnes, ce n'est clairement pas une minorit ngligeable, mais aux urnes ils sont toujours les grands perdants, surtout qu'une bonne partie d'entre eux pratiquent le votent "barrage"/"utile".

----------


## MiaowZedong

> En plus des points soulevs ci-dessus, le salaire moyen en France est franchement pas dgueu, puisqu'il s'lve  2250  en 2015. Ceux qui sont au-dessus constituent la majorit silencieuse et satisfaite (avec des exceptions bien sr, notamment pour ceux qui ont des frais de garde trs levs ou des enfants  charge officieuse, ou encore ceux qui se soucient de leur entourage), c'est pour ceux qui sont en dessous que c'est la merde. a fait un paquet de personnes, ce n'est clairement pas une minorit ngligeable, mais aux urnes ils sont toujours les grands perdants, *surtout qu'une bonne partie d'entre eux pratiquent le votent "barrage"/"utile".*


Plus ceux qui votent contre leurs intrts parce qu'ils sont conservateurs religieux, ou parce qu'ils ont gob la propagande des premiers de corde, etc...

----------


## fredoche

Dire qu'il y a 20 ans Yves Calvi faisait des missions de dcouverte scientifique sur Europe 1 vraiment intressantes

En tout cas sa greffe de cheveux a l'air d'avoir bien march  ::aie:: 

"L'info du vrai", putain mais que je suis heureux de ne plus regarder cette tl

Conan Lord , le salaire mdian est bien moindre, les gros salaires tirent la moyenne vers le haut

----------


## Invit

> Conan Lord , le salaire mdian est bien moindre, les gros salaires tirent la moyenne vers le haut


Ah yes ! Merci de soulever a (j'avais une vieille dfinition errone en tte, je viens d'aller combler cette lacune  ::oops:: ).
Je trouve donc 1 797 /mois en salaire mdian en 2015. a reste 600  de plus que le SMIC. Reste que ~15 % de la population touche le SMIC, plus ceux qui sont en intrim (intrim qui paie beaucoup moins qu'il y a 5 ans), plus ceux qui sont au chmage, plus temps partiels et autres emplois prcaires. 
Du coup, en cherchant le salaire mdian, je suis tombe sur ce papier :
https://www.toutsurmesfinances.com/a...-net-evolution
Il annonce une amlioration d'un certain nombre de salaires en 2018-2019 (je vous laisse consulter l'article), ce qui me laisse peu d'espoir sur les prochaines lections. Non pas que j'aimerais que tout le monde soit dans la merde, mais ce mpris des classes moyennes suprieures vis--vis des difficults financires de "ceux qui ne sont rien" tend  m'agacer.

----------


## Marco46

> Par contre, le retour de bton sera certainement assez violent une fois le grand dbat pass et que les mesures qui en ressortiront ne seront pas du tout, mais alors par du tout,  la hauteur de ce que les gens auront exprim.


Ds que le prix du baril remontera significativement et durablement, ce qui ne saurait tarder, le gouvernement sera dans l'obligation de construire un hliport permanent  l'Elyse et un autre  Matignon. Oui je pense que a va tre assez violent malheureusement. Et rapidement la question ne sera plus de savoir s'il faut retirer ou non les LBD des mains de la police mais s'il faut tirer  balles relles dans la foule pour maintenir l'ordre. On va en arriver  cette situation beaucoup plus rapidement que ce que la plupart des gens pensent.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Trs peu veulent aller plus loin, faire une rvolution, beaucoup aussi bnficient de la revalorisation de la prime pour l'emploi (il y a beaucoup de SMICards en France), ceux-l ont leurs revendications satisfaites.


Je ne suis pas d'accord.
Je pense que la grande majorit des gilets jaunes veulent une rforme du systme politique franais et c'est a une rvolution.
Notre systme soit-disant "dmocratique" ne l'est pas du tout, les lus ne nous reprsentent absolument pas.

L'augmentation du SMIC c'est juste un dcalage du calendrier, c'tait dj prvu.
Et de toute faon avec l'inflation et l'augmentation des prix, mme avec une augmentation ils perdent du pouvoir d'achat.




> Sur les gilets jaunes il y a arrt sur image qui a fait ce zapping de 2minutes sur Yves Calvi, difiant:


Whaaa  :8O:  :8O:  :8O:  :8O:  :8O: 
Pure la propagande est extrmement violente  la TV, c'est vraiment impressionnant  :8O: 
Bon aprs Canal + c'est une chane de bobo parisien en principe.




> Ds que le prix du baril remontera significativement et durablement, ce qui ne saurait tarder


C'est difficile d'anticiper le prix du baril de ptrole, peut-tre qu'il va rester bas pendant encore relativement longtemps.
Qu'est-ce qui pourrait le faire augmenter ?




> Et rapidement la question ne sera plus de savoir s'il faut retirer ou non les LBD des mains de la police mais s'il faut tirer  balles relles dans la foule pour maintenir l'ordre. On va en arriver  cette situation beaucoup plus rapidement que ce que la plupart des gens pensent.


Si l'ordre est donn de tirer  balle rel sur la foule, a pourrait finir en rvolution, donc au final...
Le peuple sera choqu et les forces de l'ordre refuseront peut-tre de suivre les ordres. C'est ce qu'il faut pour sortir de la Vieme rpublique.

Le truc c'est que le mouvement des gilets jaunes peut mourir trs vite, des groupes et des syndicats dextrme gauche essaient de l'intgrer pour le dtruire de l'intrieur. Au final ils partagent plus de valeur avec le pouvoir qu'avec le peuple...

===
Pour en revenir  l'affaire MdiaPart :

----------


## el_slapper

> (.../...) ceux-l ont leurs revendications satisfaites.


Pas toutes, loin s'en faut. Mais bon, on se met dans leurs chaussures, ils en ont pris plein la gueule pendant des annes, ils protestent 3 semaines, obtiennent un coup de pouce sympathique, et se rendent compte que la contestation dgnre..... Ils ont toutes les raisons du monde de se dsengager. Mme si la situation est loin d'tre satisfaisante pour eux, ils ont obtenu une petite victoire sans trop s'engager, ils n'ont aucune raison de prendre des risques.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Trs peu veulent aller plus loin, faire une rvolution, beaucoup aussi bnficient de la revalorisation de la prime pour l'emploi (il y a beaucoup de SMICards en France), ceux-l ont leurs revendications satisfaites.


L'augmentation du Smic promise par Emmanuel Macron n'en sera pas vraiment une...



> Le complment apport par l'Etat devrait donc prendre la forme d'une acclration de la revalorisation de la prime d'activit, qui devait, dans le cadre de l'examen du budget 2019, augmenter de 30 euros ds avril 2019, puis tre  nouveau revalorise les annes suivantes pour atteindre une revalorisation pouvant aller jusqu' 80 euros sur le quinquennat. Cette prime, dont bnficient actuellement quelque 2,6 millions de personnes, correspond  un complment de salaire pour ceux qui sont rmunrs entre 0,5 et 1,2 Smic.


La soit-disante augmentation du SMIC n'a calm quasiment aucun gilets jaunes au SMIC.
Ils discutent entre eux et ils ont trs vite compris qu'on se foutait de leur gueule comme dhabitude...

----------


## Invit

Ressortir des articles vieux de 2 mois, c'est au top de l'actualit.

----------


## Invit

Si je lis l'article :

"Le salaire d'un travailleur au Smic augmentera de 100 euros par mois ds 2019 sans qu'il en cote un euro de plus pour l'employeur"

Ce n'est pas le SMIC qui augmente, c'est ce que va toucher quelqu'un qui est au smic, donc salaire + prime d'activit.

----------


## Ecthelion2

> Si je lis l'article :
> 
> "Le salaire d'un travailleur au Smic augmentera de 100 euros par mois ds 2019 sans qu'il en cote un euro de plus pour l'employeur"
> 
> Ce n'est pas le SMIC qui augmente, c'est ce que va toucher quelqu'un qui est au smic, donc salaire + prime d'activit.



Et comme cela se fait par la prime d'activit, qui est soumise  condition, tous les smicards n'y auront pas droit. 

Bref, je suis rarement d'accord avec Ryu, mais oui, cela reste une belle arnaque.

Sans parler du fait qu'il n'y a pas que les smicards qui manifestent de toutes faons donc jeter quelques micro-miettes  certains ne calmera pas les autres. Macron a encore normment  faire si il veut esprer dissoudre le mouvement. Enfin, il faudrait dj qu'il commence  faire quelque chose dans ce sens pour tre plus juste.  ::mouarf::

----------


## Ryu2000

> Sans parler du fait qu'il n'y a pas que les smicards qui manifestent de toutes faons donc jeter quelques micro-miettes  certains ne calmera pas les autres.


La quasi-intgralit des actions du gouvernement depuis le dbut du mouvement n'a fait qu'amplifier la colre du peuple.
Bon parfois c'est voulu, par exemple parfois Edouard Philippe provoque les gilets jaunes le vendredi soir, en esprant qu'il y ait de la violence le lendemain pour pouvoir dire "Les gilets jaunes sont violents".
Les actions des casseurs dans les manifestations vont dans lintrt du gouvernement, il faut donc que les gilets jaunes les filtrent.

Je suis pas fan des sondages, mais c'est toujours sympa de voir qu'officiellement une majorit de franais soutient le mouvement. (par contre je pense que les sondages sur la popularit de Macron ne reprsentent pas la ralit).
Gilets jaunes: Le soutien au mouvement est en lgre hausse



> Prs de deux Franais sur trois (64 %) continuent de  soutenir  le mouvement des  gilets jaunes , soit deux points de plus en un mois, et 77 % (+3) jugent leur mobilisation justifie, selon un sondage YouGov diffus jeudi.


Le gouvernement ne veut rien changer  sa ligne, donc si le mouvement ne se fait pas infiltrer et dtruire de l'intrieur, il ne s'arrtera jamais, Macron sera pouss  la dmission et il faudra construire quelque chose de nouveau.
Mais c'est peu probable que a arrive.
En tout cas plein de gens sont devenus mfiants envers les politiciens, les mdias et les banques et a c'est trs positif.
D'habitude le systme essaie de crer des divisions, selon la religion, le sexe, etc, mais les gilets jaunes n'en ont rien  foutre, c'est *tout le monde ensemble !* (bon les gens de banlieues ne sont pas extrmement reprsent, il faut dire qu'une grosse partie d'entre-eux sont au RSA et les gilets jaunes sont des travailleurs)

Du coup Macron fait campagne en banlieue pour rcuprer des voix.
La Seine-Saint-Denis, c'est la Californie!: le Net senflamme suite aux propos de Macron



> S'tant dplac ce lundi pour son cinquime dbat public  Evry-Courcouronnes, Emmanuel Macron n'a pas manqu d'loges pour le dpartement de la Seine-Saint-Denis. Il l'a ainsi compar  la Californie.
> 
> *Donnez-nous le dpartement le plus jeune de France, qui cre le plus d'entreprises, o il y a un stade de taille mondiale, des infrastructures culturelles, deux aroports internationaux? C'est la Seine-Saint-Denis, c'est San Francisco! Il manque que la mer par rapport  la Californie!*, a insist le Prsident au bout de six heures de dbat.
> 
> Les propos du chef d'tat ont provoqu un trs grand nombre de commentaires ironiques des internautes franais.

----------


## Charvalos

> Je suis pas fan des sondages, mais c'est toujours sympa de voir qu'officiellement une majorit de franais soutient le mouvement. (par contre je pense que les sondages sur la popularit de Macron ne reprsentent pas la ralit).
> Gilets jaunes: Le soutien au mouvement est en lgre hausse


"_Quand a va dans mon sens, c'est crdible et cela reprsente la ralit mais quand cela va  l'encontre de mon avis, c'est truqu, pas reprsentatif, etc._"

.......

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Et comme cela se fait par la prime d'activit


Et comme c'est la prime d'activit, donne par l'tat, ce sont les contribuables qui paient la note et les patrons eux, continuent  s'engraisser. (mme si les patrons de PME et PMI eux sont plus  plaindre qu'autres choses, les gros, en bnficient aussi !). 
C'est marrant, cette facult de l'tat de mettre des seuils et des plafonds quand il s'agit de limiter le nombre de bnficiaires d'une prime ou d'une allocation ou d'une aide, alors que ds qu'il s'agit de cadeaux fait aux entreprises, ils sont infichus capables de mettre un plafond au CA ou aux bnfices...  ::koi::  tonnant, non ?  ::aie::

----------


## Ryu2000

Les instituts de sondages sont bien oblig de reflter un minimum la ralit parfois... (donc ils mentent un peu moins, sur la popularit de Macron c'est clairement un mensonge, quel connard est plus satisfait par Macron aujourd'hui qu'il y a 3 mois ?  la base il y avait 18,19% des inscrits qui soutenaient Macron depuis a n'a fait que baisser)
Mais de toute faon c'est de la merde les sondages, c'est pas avec un chantillon reprsentatif de 1000 personnes que tu vas arriver  t'approcher de la ralit...

Pour commencer *il faudrait interdire les sondages lors des lections*, parce que a fout trop la merde. Tous les candidats devraient tre sur un pied d'galit.
Ce genre de sondage influence beaucoup trop les lecteurs, il y a trop de clampins qui se disent "je ne vais pas voter pour lui il va faire moins d'1%" et c'est un grave problme.

Lui il sait trs bien ce qu'il ce passe, vu qu'il a dj pay les sondages :
Philippe de Villiers dnonce le "systme de corruption" des sondages



> Il est devenu courant que des candidats critiquent les sondages. Mais Philippe de Villiers a t particulirement virulent, mercredi,  Orange dans le Vaucluse : "*Avec leur argent, les candidats  l'lection prsidentielle ont achet des sondages avec des redressements favorables*, j'allais dire avec des blanchiments favorables", a affirm la candidat du Mouvement pour la France, lors d'un point-presse dans la ville de Jacques Bompard, ex-frontiste ralli au MPF.
> 
> *Philippe de Villiers a dnonc "le systme pourri, le systme de corruption" des sondages, comparable  de "la fraude lectorale". Il a accus les partis de payer pour obtenir des rsultats favorables.* "Les mdias croient payer les sondages" qu'ils publient, mais "en ralit ils n'en payent qu'une toute petite partie : la plus grande partie est paye directement ou via des intermdiaires par les partis", a accus M. de Villiers.

----------


## halaster08

> C'est marrant, cette facult de l'tat de mettre des seuils et des plafonds quand il s'agit de limiter le nombre de bnficiaires d'une prime ou d'une allocation ou d'une aide, alors que ds qu'il s'agit de cadeaux fait aux entreprises, ils sont infichus capables de mettre un plafond au CA ou aux bnfices...  tonnant, non ?


Toi tu n'as jamais entendu parler du ruissellement, c'est pourtant simple, le pauvre tu lui de l'argent il le dpense ce con ! Alors que le patron, lui, il fait ruissel ce qui est beaucoup mieux pour l'conomie !
Tu devrais prendre une bonne semaine de cure devant BFM pour te remettre les ides en place

----------


## Charvalos

> Et comme c'est la prime d'activit, donne par l'tat, ce sont les contribuables qui paient la note et les patrons eux, continuent  s'engraisser. (mme si les patrons de PME et PMI eux sont plus  plaindre qu'autres choses, les gros, en bnficient aussi !). 
> C'est marrant, cette facult de l'tat de mettre des seuils et des plafonds quand il s'agit de limiter le nombre de bnficiaires d'une prime ou d'une allocation ou d'une aide, alors que ds qu'il s'agit de cadeaux fait aux entreprises, ils sont infichus capables de mettre un plafond au CA ou aux bnfices...  tonnant, non ?


Mettre un plafond sur le CA ou le bnfice, c'est dj pas vraiment la meilleure des ide, mais surtout, je n'imagine mme pas comment cela pourrait se mettre en place.

----------


## MiaowZedong

> On ne doit pas vivre dans le mme pays. 
> 
> Ou alors par "villes" tu entends que les 5/6 plus grosses villes de France, mais tant en bordure de 2 dpartements, par chez moi, il y a autant de mcontents dans les villes que dans la campagne profonde, dans les deux dpartements. Aprs cela ne reste que des exemples perso, mais idem dans mes amis un peu partout en France, mme ceux qui habitent dans des "grosses" villes genre Nice, Montlimar, dans la petite couronne parisienne ou autres, ne sont pas opposs aux gilets jaunes, bien au contraire.
> 
> Au final, de mon ct, les seuls que j'ai pu observer contre les gilets jaunes dans mes proches / connaissances, c'est un ou deux soit-disant pas pro-Macron (mais vu leurs discours, j'en doute fortement), et la femme d'un pote qui n'y connait strictement rien en politique (et qui croit que le nouveau parti de Glucksman va nous sauver). Et effectivement, ils font tous parti de la classe moyenne++ qui ne sont impacts par aucune des mesures.
> 
> Le plus marrant tant que ma connaissance la plus vindicative (affirmant que les pertes de membres des manifestants pacifiques taient mrites, et autres joyeusets de ce genre), et qui se prtend comme n'tant pas pro-Macron, la seule mesure contre laquelle je l'ai vu pester, c'est du fait de ne pas bnficier de la suppression progressive de la taxe d'habitation (mais  ct de a, il fait X sjours par an en Italie dans des palaces toils, et vient comparer sa situation financire  des gens au SMIC voir moins xD).
> 
> Pour moi, le seul clivage est entre les GJ (+ ceux qui les soutiennent) et les foulards rouges / pro-Macron, le reste de la population s'en tamponne  moiti et ne prend pas parti.
> ...


Tu oublies qu'il y a quelques semaines toi-mme deversait ta haine des Parisiens et des citadins, que tu confonds d'ailleurs (puisque tu disais  *el_slapper* de militer pour l'indpendance de Paris et sa banlieue, alors qu'il est  Montpellier ::aie:: ). Mais bon, ils le mritent n'est-ce-pas?  :;): 

Il ne faudrait pas oublier que les habitants de Paris et sa banlieue sont aussi nombreux que tous les campagnards de France et de Navarre, et que les 5-6 plus grosses agglomrations reprsentent le tiers du pays. Rien qu'avec ton clivage personnel  toi, tu mets un paquet de personnes contre le mouvement des GJ.

Puis il y a par exemple les immigrs (la nouvelle France, la dmographie tant ce qu'elle est) qui voient la France profonde, bien blanche, forcer la porte d'un ministre avec un monte-charge, et qui se disent que des jeunes rebeus  capuche qui feraient pareil seraient accueillis  balles relles.

----------


## benjani13

> Mettre un plafond sur le CA ou le bnfice, c'est dj pas vraiment la meilleure des ide, mais surtout, je n'imagine mme pas comment cela pourrait se mettre en place.


Jon Shannow parlait de mettre un plafond de CA pour l'attribution des aides, pas un plafond au CA lui mme. Il faudrait aussi que ces aides soit assujettis  un contrles n annes aprs. Si la boite a juste mis l'aide dans la poche et qu'elle a licensi/dlocalis alors que son CA s'est maintenu ou  augment, elle devrait tre oblig de rembours l'aide.

Il y d'autres cas comme le crdit impts recherche qui est ni limit ni contrl. J'ai eu le cas personnellement dans une trs grosse boite, qui demandait  toutes les quipes de crer de faux dossier de crdit impts recherche. Par faux jentends prendre n'importe quel feature dveloppe dans l'anne et broder dessus pour faire passer a pour un sujet de recherche.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Mettre un plafond sur le CA ou le bnfice, c'est dj pas vraiment la meilleure des ide, mais surtout, je n'imagine mme pas comment cela pourrait se mettre en place.


Ben, si on prend la prime d'activit. Le gouvernement pourrait trs bien dire que cette prime est verse par les entreprises, et que les entreprises dont le CA est infrieur  X  annuel, sont rembourss (sous une forme ou sous une autre). a ne me parait pas si infaisable.

----------


## Charvalos

Ah, ok. J'avais mal compris ton message.

La vache, j'ai parfois l'impression que le systme franais est un bordel sans nom.  ::aie::

----------


## Ecthelion2

> Tu oublies qu'il y a quelques semaines toi-mme deversait ta haine des Parisiens et des citadins, que tu confonds d'ailleurs (puisque tu disais  *el_slapper* de militer pour l'indpendance de Paris et sa banlieue, alors qu'il est  Montpellier). Mais bon, ils le mritent n'est-ce-pas?


Tu iras bien relire tout a, car je n'ai de haine pour personne,  l'poque j'affirmais juste que non Paris n'tait pas la France, et qu'effectivement, sans ses campagnes, Paris n'irait pas bien loin (on ne mange pas grce  des bureaux hein).

Et que du coup, voir les parisiens et les habitants des grandes villes se plaindre de payer pour les campagnards tait un peu mal venu, puisque le pays fonctionne grce  l'ensemble des deux. 

Surtout qu'il tait question, si je me souviens bien, d'histoires de transports en commun, et du fait qu'ils se rarfiaient de plus en plus dans les campagnes ( qui l'on demande d'abandonner la voiture).

Quant  el_slapper je sais trs bien qu'il est  Montpellier (vu qu'il le dit minimum une fois tous les 15 jours ^^), qui est loin d'tre un petit village de campagne, donc c''tait tout  fait raccord  ce que je disais).

Bien tent mais rat. 



Et cela n'enlve en rien au fait, que par rapport aux gilets jaunes, on n'observe pas vraiment tous les clivages que tu voquais, si tu rpondais sur la discussion en cours plutt que de dtourner le sujet sur des discussions d'il y a plusieurs mois.  :;): 


Edit: d'autant plus que "mon clivage" ne mets pas encore plus de monde contre les gilets jaunes, puisque dans le message auquel tu rponds, je te dis justement que ce clivage citadins / campagnes dont TU parles, il n'est pas observable.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> La vache, j'ai parfois l'impression que le systme franais est un bordel sans nom.


C'est rien de le dire...  ::mouarf::

----------


## fredoche

> Ah, ok. J'avais mal compris ton message.
> 
> La vache, j'ai parfois l'impression que le systme franais est un bordel sans nom.


Oui et je crois que a arrange beaucoup de monde que ce soit comme a.




> Il ne faudrait pas oublier que les habitants de Paris et sa banlieue sont aussi nombreux que tous les campagnards de France et de Navarre, et que les 5-6 plus grosses agglomrations reprsentent le tiers du pays. Rien qu'avec ton clivage personnel  toi, tu mets un paquet de personnes contre le mouvement des GJ.


Soit 23 millions d'habitants
Considres-tu l'IDF comme une agglomration ?

----------


## MiaowZedong

> Oui et je crois que a arrange beaucoup de monde que ce soit comme a.


C'est surtout qu'il y a beaucoup d'exceptions faites pour ne pas dranger l'un ou l'autre groupe d'influence.



> Soit 23 millions d'habitants
> Considres-tu l'IDF comme une agglomration ?


Pas vraiment, l'agglo Parisienne ne comprend pas les parties agricoles de l'IDF mais dborde sur les rgions voisines par endroits.

----------


## fredoche

Bon ok mais la ralit sociologique ou dmographique de la rgion parisienne ne reflte pas celle des grandes villes de province (d'ailleurs lesquelles ? quelles sont ces 6 villes ?), il y a une norme htrognit, surtout en rgion parisienne, ton chiffre est juste dlirant pour les 23 millions, et bon dieu en rgion parisienne, les gens sont tous en bagnole, les transports en commun restant l'exception, tout autant dans cette rgion. Il suffit de tenir compte du taux de congestion du trafic routier en IDF pour en prendre conscience

----------


## benjani13

> et bon dieu en rgion parisienne, les gens sont tous en bagnole, les transports en commun restant l'exception, tout autant dans cette rgion. Il suffit de tenir compte du taux de congestion du trafic routier en IDF pour en prendre conscience


L'exception? Les transports en communs sont utiliss, ils sont compltement saturs. Plus d'un millions de voyageurs par jour sur le RER A seul, la ligne la plus utilise d'Europe. Avec le reste des RER, les mtros, les Tram', les bus, a fait un paquet d'usagers quotidiens. Je ne connais pas le ratio voitures/transports en communs en IDF mais les transports en communs ne sont pas du tout l'exception. Un des problmes majeurs des transports en communs et qu'il est presque toujours ncessaire de passer par Paris pour aller de banlieue  banlieue, ce qui crer un norme point de saturation du rseau sur Paris intra muros. Cela sera en partie corrig avec les nouvelles lignes de mtro, 15 et au del, mais on est sur du temps long voir trs long.

Le soucis est que tout est satur en IDF, la route comme les transports en communs, il y a juste trop de monde. Je pense qu'on s'en sortira jamais sans une volont de dcentraliser l'IDF.

----------


## fredoche

Mais j'en suis bien conscient Benjani, c'est ce que je voulais dire
L'exception n'est peut-tre pas le bon terme, l'exception par la force des choses. J'ai exagr effectivement, mea culpa.
Tous mes collgues, mon boss sont en IDF, Montigny-le-Bretonneux, et ils sont tous en bagnole.
Mon boss fait tous ses rendez-vous en bagnole, il est sur paris avant 7h quand il a des RDV intra-muros mme  10h, sinon c'est rp.

L'un de mes collgues habite  5 km du bureau, il met entre 10 minutes et 2h30 pour rentrer chez lui, en voiture. Quand je lui demande pourquoi il vient pas en vlo ? "Je peux pas, je dois rcuprer ma fille  l'cole."

----------


## Marco46

> C'est difficile d'anticiper le prix du baril de ptrole, peut-tre qu'il va rester bas pendant encore relativement longtemps.
> Qu'est-ce qui pourrait le faire augmenter ?


Quelques faits :

- Plus de la moiti des puits de conventionnel en production sont en dpltion (-3% par an en moyenne).
- Depuis 2014 l'investissement dans la mise en production de nouveaux champs n'est pas  la hauteur du fait du faible prix du baril, donc la baisse de prod des champs existants n'est pas compense (de conventionnel  conventionnel).
- Il faut plusieurs annes pour mettre en prod un champ de ptrole conventionnel, autour de 5 ans. Donc on arrive trs bientt  une baisse significative des capacits.
- Le gaz de schiste est beaucoup plus rapide  mettre en prod, mais il est beaucoup plus cher, la plupart des boites qui produisent ce ptrole sont sous perfusions des banques, un prix trop faible trop longtemps risque de les faire crever.
- La taille du robinet du gaz de schiste est beaucoup plus petite. On a des stocks normes mais la quantit que l'on peut extraire par an est trs faible. On est autour de 5m de barils jour et c'est dj considr comme un exploit d'tre arriv  un tel dbit.
- Actuellement la quantit de schiste extraite compense la baisse du conventionnel mais plus pour longtemps.

Tout ceci est sur la place publique depuis plusieurs annes, mme des PDG de compagnie ptrolire avertissent que les annes autour de 2020 vont tre extrmement tendues.

Donc voil quoi, a va monter parce que la production va baisser et que la demande continue d'augmenter.

On se dirige tout droit vers un choc ptrolier massif.

Quand mme les policiers qui vivent  la priphrie des grandes agglomrations n'arriveront plus  joindre les deux bouts pour aller au taf l, l, on va vraiment devoir serrer les fesses.

----------


## el_slapper

> Tu oublies qu'il y a quelques semaines toi-mme deversait ta haine des Parisiens et des citadins, que tu confonds d'ailleurs (puisque tu disais  *el_slapper* de militer pour l'indpendance de Paris et sa banlieue, alors qu'il est  Montpellier). Mais bon, ils le mritent n'est-ce-pas?


Tiens, j'avais loup a(des fois, s'occuper du petit me fait rater une partie des dbats). Mais ce n'est pas parce-que je suis  Montpellier aujourd'hui que c'est  cot de la plaque. J'ai quand mme vcu, en cumul, 32 ans en ile-de-France. C'est  cot de la plaque parce-que je reproche justement au gouvernement de ne pas grer sa profondeur stratgique - i.e. la campagne, voire mme les zones priurbaines.




> Il ne faudrait pas oublier que les habitants de Paris et sa banlieue sont aussi nombreux que tous les campagnards de France et de Navarre, et que les 5-6 plus grosses agglomrations reprsentent le tiers du pays. Rien qu'avec ton clivage personnel  toi, tu mets un paquet de personnes contre le mouvement des GJ.


Exact. L'essentiel de la cration de richesse vient de l, d'ailleurs. A mon sens, l'investissement dans les zones priphriques doit tre avant tout dfensif. Pour viter que les priphries ne se sentent sans contrles, et se mettent  aller envahir les villes et y mettre le dawa(hypothse farfelue? hem...). Aprs, si en plus, on peut y crer des richesses, tant mieux. Mais ce n'est pas l'objectif premier.




> Puis il y a par exemple les immigrs (la nouvelle France, la dmographie tant ce qu'elle est) qui voient la France profonde, bien blanche, forcer la porte d'un ministre avec un monte-charge, et qui se disent que des jeunes rebeus  capuche qui feraient pareil seraient accueillis  balles relles.


Pas sur. Ca dpendrait beaucoup de dynamiques locales, mais aussi du moment ou a arrive, des personnes. C'est tout  fait possible, mais a n'a rien d'crit. Mais qu'il le pensent est significatif : les Gilets jaunes ont l'impression d'tre la dernire roue du carrosse, et les nouveaux Franais ont l'impression de passer encore bien aprs. Certains problmes sont d'ailleurs communs aux deux communauts, notamment la dsertification en termes de transports publics, qui frappe aussi bien les campagne que certaines banlieues de plus en plus mal desservies(Clichy-sous-Bois, avant les meutes de 2005, tait une caricature :  cot de Paris, mais impossible de s'y rendre dans un temps raisonnable).

Et on voit bien qui est l'ultime vainqueur du racisme qui gangrne notre socit : ceux qui n'ont envie de rien lcher au peuple, et qui utilisent le racisme pour diviser le peuple qui devrait s'unir pour exiger des revendications communes(dans ce cas prcis, un accs facilit au centre pour la priphrie). Les Gilets jaunes qui cdent au racisme(pas tous, donc) se privent d'un alli qui pourrait tre puissant. L'chec ultime de la gauche, il est l : son incapacit  runir le(s) peuple's) dans la lutte contre l'oppresseur financier. Et a compte videmment aussi les vieux gauchistes.

Exemple vu il y a quelques semaines  Montpellier. Samedi matin, je vais  pied  l'Odysseum, un grand centre commercial pas loin de chez moi. Je passe par un grand rond-point ou il y a des blocages. A ma gauche, les gilets rouges de la CGT, organiss, professionnels, filtrant comme si ils avaient fait a toute leur vie, en mettant la scurit des biens et des personnes en haut de leurs priorits. A ma droite, les gilets jaunes, goguenards, filtrant au pif, et jouant avec leur vie. Moi, j'tais piton, donc ils ne m'ont mme pas vu. Premire erreur : considrer que seuls les automobilistes existent. Deuxime erreur : mettre le bazar chacun de son cot. Les gilets rouges avaient tout  gagner  encadrer les gilets jaunes, et  leur apprendre la vie(de manifestant) pour coordonner la lutte. Les gilets jaunes avaient tout  gagner  apprendre des gilets rouges, et  trouver un alli de poids.

Le soir, rien n'avait chang, les deux camps se regardaient toujours en chiens de faence. Le pouvoir a gagn sans mme combattre. Ses ennemis se sont affronts plutt que de l'affronter lui. Quand au troisime groupe concern(i.e. les nouveaux Franais), il ne se sent mme pas concern. Le pouvoir n'a mme pas besoin de diviser pour rgner, ses opposants le font tout seuls comme des grands.

----------


## fredoche

> - Le gaz de schiste est beaucoup plus rapide  mettre en prod, mais il est beaucoup plus cher, la plupart des boites qui produisent ce ptrole sont sous perfusions des banques, un prix trop faible trop longtemps risque de les faire crever.
> - La taille du robinet du gaz de schiste est beaucoup plus petite. On a des stocks normes mais la quantit que l'on peut extraire par an est trs faible. On est autour de 5m de barils jour et c'est dj considr comme un exploit d'tre arriv  un tel dbit.
> - Actuellement la quantit de schiste extraite compense la baisse du conventionnel mais plus pour longtemps.
> 
> Tout ceci est sur la place publique depuis plusieurs annes, mme des PDG de compagnie ptrolire avertissent que les annes autour de 2020 vont tre extrmement tendues.


marco, sans remettre en cause ce que tu cris, parce que objectivement je n'y connais rien, quelques questions : 
- j'avais publi sur un autre fil un lien vers l'usine nouvelle, un article racontant la premire expertise indpendante des rserves de l'arabie saoudite qui donnait 70 ans de rserves de ptrole brut au rythme actuel, 70 ans. Tu en fais quoi ? Dautant que c'est le ptrole le moins cher  extraire au monde
-  avec le gaz de schiste les USA sont passs 1er producteur mondial de ptrole. Est ce que c'est raccord avec ce que tu cris ?
- toutes ces paroles de PDG ne sont-elles pas de bons moyens de manipulation, notamment sur les cours, car qui a intrt  ce que le prix du baril baisse, hormis l'arabie saoudite.

----------


## DevTroglodyte

> -  avec le gaz de schiste les USA sont passs 1er producteur mondial de ptrole. Est ce que c'est raccord avec ce que tu cris ?


Ben, leur ptrole est largement subventionn par les prts des banques, et leur extraction bousille les terres d'o il est extrait. Donc a va forcment leur pter  la gueule  un moment ou  un autre.

----------


## Ryu2000

Pour le moment l'offre est forte et la demande est faible.
Le prix du ptrole baisse en raison de doutes sur l'offre et la demande
Le ptrole baisse, plomb par un march inquiet sur la croissance mondiale
La croissance mondiale diminue donc on consomme moins de ptrole.

Et aprs il y a aussi l'histoire du Venezuela, si les USA russissent  renverser le pays, ils vont mettre la main sur la plus grosse source rserve prouve de ptrole du monde (c'est du ptrole de la meilleure des qualits en plus).

----------


## benjani13

Trop de news pour commenter chacune:

C'est dit et rpt: Macron "ne veux plus de l'anonymat sur les plateformes internet"
https://twitter.com/CNEWS/status/1093578425447694337

Au mme moment o l'on apprend que la loi renseignent  t utilise comme prvue (enfin comme prvue par ceux qui disait qu'elle ne serait pas utilise comme prvue) : 150 gilets jaunes sur coute
http://www.francesoir.fr/societe-fai...renseignements

Perquisition chez un candidat LFI aux europnne
https://www.lepoint.fr/politique/per...2292169_20.php

La France rappelle son ambassadeur en Italie. Les affaires trangres reprochent notamment une rencontre entre le vice prsident du conseil (italien) et des gilets jaunes de la liste europnne RIC  Montargis. On se retrouve dans une situation indite depuis 1940.
https://www.lemonde.fr/international...0480_3210.html
https://www.lemonde.fr/idees/article...0865_3232.html

Benalla pisode 346 rsum: On a la confirmation que le parquet s'est auto saisi  la suite d'une lettre provenant de Matignon. La cheffe de la scurit du premier ministre qui a reu Benalla chez elle (mais rfute avoir reu Crase) a dmissionn de son poste (elle change juste de poste), son mari, militaire, a t vir. Ce dernier est li au contrat russe liant Benalla et Crase. Le parquet national financier a ouvert une enqute sur ce contrat russe. Bref, au bout de 10 mois l'affaire ne fait que rebondir, pire, de nouveaux protagonistes font leur apparition. Mme Christophe Barbier a reconnu que c'est une affaire d'tat, pour dire! Benalla et Crase ne sont toujours pas prventive malgr la rupture prouve de leur contrles judiciaire, qui n'a t dmenti par personne.

https://www.lemonde.fr/societe/artic...0068_3224.html
https://www.liberation.fr/france/201...ambeur_1708070
https://www.rtl.fr/actu/politique/af...ndu-7796483116
https://www.lemonde.fr/societe/artic...0614_3224.html
https://www.liberation.fr/france/201...tignon_1707805
https://www.publicsenat.fr/article/p...c-un-oligarque

Je vous invite aussi  regarder cette interview de Thomas Dietrich sur les diffrentes interventions rcentes de la France en Afrique, notamment l'intervention nouvelle au Tchad. 



J'ai trop peu de connaissance sur ces sujets pour commenter.

----------


## MiaowZedong

> Exact. L'essentiel de la cration de richesse vient de l, d'ailleurs. A mon sens, l'investissement dans les zones priphriques doit tre avant tout dfensif. Pour viter que les priphries ne se sentent sans contrles, et se mettent  aller envahir les villes et y mettre le dawa(hypothse farfelue? hem...). Aprs, si en plus, on peut y crer des richesses, tant mieux. Mais ce n'est pas l'objectif premier.


La campagne ne cr pas de richesses principalement pour deux raisons:
1) l'agriculture s'est dveloppe plus vite que la population, au point que seuls les subventions empchent la crise de surproduction de ravager le secteur agricole (avec des consquences dvastatrices pour tous, parce qu'un ajustement de march dans la nourriture, ce serait moche).
2) la production d'humains dpasse la demande qui a fortement chut ces dernires dcennies (a aussi c'est trs moche de dire a en ces termes, mais c'est vrai, capitalisme oblige).

Hors la campagne produit avant tout de la nourriture et des personnes. D'o qu'elle ne produit pas de richesses actuellement car les villes pourraient se passer de leur arrire-pays et importer de la nourriture d'Espagne, de Pologne, du Maroc, voir de plus loin, et des gens d' peu prs partout (d'ailleurs avec l'immigration, c'est le cas!). Mais ce n'est pas un fonctionnement sain.

Je ne vois pas l'investissement dans les zones rurales comme dfensif mais comme synergique: mme si le capitalisme ne pousse pas  cela, il est plus sain pour une ville de dpendre de son arrire-pays, li  elle, que de flux mondiaux. Par contre, ceux qui mritent l'investissement dans l'arrire-pays, ce sont ceux qui y ont une activit (filire agroalimentaire, fonctionnaires ncessaires, etc). Les gens qui veulent vivre  la campagne mais travailler en ville (comme les dveloppeurs en informatique  la recherche d'une grande maison ::aie:: ), il faut les rapatrier en milieu urbain, ils cotent beaucoup trop cher  la campagne et ce n'est pas qu'un prix conomique mais aussi humain, cologique etc. De mme les retraits qui veulent avoir le beurre et l'argent du beurre.




> Pas sur. Ca dpendrait beaucoup de dynamiques locales, mais aussi du moment ou a arrive, des personnes. C'est tout  fait possible, mais a n'a rien d'crit. Mais qu'il le pensent est significatif : les Gilets jaunes ont l'impression d'tre la dernire roue du carrosse, et les nouveaux Franais ont l'impression de passer encore bien aprs. Certains problmes sont d'ailleurs communs aux deux communauts, notamment la dsertification en termes de transports publics, qui frappe aussi bien les campagne que certaines banlieues de plus en plus mal desservies(Clichy-sous-Bois, avant les meutes de 2005, tait une caricature :  cot de Paris, mais impossible de s'y rendre dans un temps raisonnable).


Pas sr qu'ils se fassent vraiment fusiller? Si c'est ce que tu veux dire, mois aussi je n'en suis pas sr. Mais c'est comme les races: l'important n'est pas que ce soit vrai, mais que les gens y croient. Hors, ils y croient, y compris dans une intelligentsia qui devrait tre plus lucide.



> Et on voit bien qui est l'ultime vainqueur du racisme qui gangrne notre socit : ceux qui n'ont envie de rien lcher au peuple, et qui utilisent le racisme pour diviser le peuple qui devrait s'unir pour exiger des revendications communes(dans ce cas prcis, un accs facilit au centre pour la priphrie). Les Gilets jaunes qui cdent au racisme(pas tous, donc) se privent d'un alli qui pourrait tre puissant. L'chec ultime de la gauche, il est l : son incapacit  runir le(s) peuple's) dans la lutte contre l'oppresseur financier. Et a compte videmment aussi les vieux gauchistes.


C'est une erreur de la gauche qui remonte  la lutte contre le colonialisme, qui consiste  croire que les victimes ont toujours raison (tu noteras qu'on retrouve cette pense dans d'autres contextes que le racisme, d'ailleurs), et donc  valider le racisme des mouvements indpendantistes. On a pos qu'il y en a qui ont le droit d'tre racistes, et que la race indigne est souveraine sur son territoire. C'est ainsi qu'on a justifi des purations ethniques (les Pieds-Noirs en Algrie, les Asiatiques en Ouganda, etc), des gnocides (les Arabes de Zanzibar par exemple) au nom de la lutte contre l'imprialisme et du principe d'indignisme. On a soutenu le Nigeria et sa constitution raciste (qui fait de ses habitants des citoyens de seconde classe s'ils quittent la rgion dont leur race est originaire) qui aujourd'hui lui cause tant de problmes.

Une fois expliqu ce contexte, on comprend aisment pourquoi les Europens, confronts aujourd'hui  la migration de masse, veulent eux aussi tre reconnus comme indignes, bnficier de prfrences par rapport aux immigrs, maitriser leur territoire comme le font les peuples du tiers monde. 

C'est un dsastre que ces consquences d'une dcolonisation profondment nationaliste, raciste et indigniste (ou "nativiste" comme on dit quand les indignes en question sont blancs). Dans le tiers monde, o les pays multiethniques se dchirent et les nationalistes voisins se font parfois la guerre, et aussi en Europe. La gauche paie aujourd'hui d'avoir abandonn l'internationalisme pour soutenir les nationalistes du tiers monde, sur ce principe dbile que les victimes, les opprims auraient toujours raison. Le racisme, qui tait longtemps sur le dclin en Europe, a de beaux jours devant lui dsormais.

----------


## Ryu2000

> il est plus sain pour une ville de dpendre de son arrire-pays, li  elle, que de flux mondiaux.


Malheureusement ceux qui nous gouverne sont  fond dans le mondialisme, donc ils sont plus du genre  signer le CETA qu' favoriser la production locale...




> Le racisme, qui tait longtemps sur le dclin en Europe, a de beaux jours devant lui dsormais.


a arrange bien ceux qui ont le pouvoir, parce que pendant que les gens se disputent entre-eux, ils ne voient pas qui est le vritable ennemi.
C'est pour a que nos gouvernements :
- font venir un maximum de migrants
- ne font rien pour les intgrer 
- crer de l'islamophobie
Ce sont les 3 points ncessaire pour essayer de crer une guerre civile, le temps qu'on passe  critiquer des musulmans on ne le passe pas  rflchir sur le gouvernement, les mdias, les banques. (Bon a ne fonctionne pas trop en France en ce moment, puisque les gilets jaunes ne parlent jamais de migrants. Par contre en Allemagne et en Italie on en a marre des migrants, au bout d'un moment trop c'est trop.)

C'est pour a que Zemmour est ultra prsent dans les mdias.
Les Rpublicains essaient de profiter de la popularit de Zemmour pour ne pas faire un score trop minable aux europennes.
Eric Zemmour, invit vedette de Laurent Wauquiez chez Les Rpublicains
Quand ric Zemmour cre la zizanie chez les Jeunes Rpublicains



> Mardi soir, *ric Zemmour tait l'invit d'honneur d'une soire de jeunes militants Rpublicains*, organise  l'initiative d'rik Tegnr, ex-candidat  la prsidence des Jeunes Rpublicains. Laurent Wauquiez, qui en avait t inform, n'a pas tent d'interdire cette soire organise par l'un des promoteurs de l'union des droites, c'est--dire d'une alliance entre Marine Le Pen et lui-mme. En revanche, l'vnement a dclench la colre de son protg, Aurane Reihanian, prsident des Jeunes Rpublicains. Ce dernier, qui a dclin l'invitation, a d'ailleurs organis une contre-soire en prsence d'lus LR. De son ct, Tegnr n'avait invit aucun lu de plus de 30 ans pour mettre  l'aise ric Zemmour, la star de la soire.

----------


## Ecthelion2

> Hors la campagne produit avant tout de la nourriture *et des personnes.* D'o qu'elle ne produit pas de richesses actuellement car les villes pourraient se passer de leur arrire-pays et importer de la nourriture d'Espagne, de Pologne, du Maroc, voir de plus loin, et des gens d' peu prs partout (d'ailleurs avec l'immigration, c'est le cas!). Mais ce n'est pas un fonctionnement sain.
> 
> Je ne vois pas l'investissement dans les zones rurales comme dfensif mais comme synergique: mme si le capitalisme ne pousse pas  cela, il est plus sain pour une ville de dpendre de son arrire-pays, li  elle, que de flux mondiaux. Par contre, ceux qui mritent l'investissement dans l'arrire-pays, ce sont ceux qui y ont une activit (filire agroalimentaire, fonctionnaires ncessaires, etc). Les gens qui veulent vivre  la campagne mais travailler en ville (comme les dveloppeurs en informatique  la recherche d'une grande maison), il faut les rapatrier en milieu urbain, ils cotent beaucoup trop cher  la campagne et ce n'est pas qu'un prix conomique mais aussi humain, cologique etc. De mme les retraits qui veulent avoir le beurre et l'argent du beurre.


Et des personnes ? 

Les citadins ne se reproduisent pas ou c'est qu'il y a des levages d'tres humains  la campagne ?  ::ptdr:: 


Sinon je le rappelle une nime fois, on n'a pas compltement dsindustrialis le pays, et il reste de nombreuses usines  travers le pays, hors de Paris et de tes 5 ou 6 grosses agglomrations, qui fabriquent une certaine partie de ce que les citadins consomment, ou qui fournissent les industries de ces grosses agglomrations. On ne consomme pas que des services, et tout le monde n'achte pas que des produits imports de Chine ou des USA hein...  ::roll:: 

Et une partie des gens qui vivent  la campagne, mais travaillent en ville, ce n'est pas systmatiquement par choix, mais par manque de logement dans les-dites villes. je ne suis pas sr que la plupart des gens soient ravis de se taper des 1h  2h30 de trajet "aller" pour aller bosser  Paris. S'ils le pouvaient, je pense qu'ils feraient autrement. :p


Bref, plutt que ma "haine" des citadins dont tu parlais hier, j'ai plus l'impression d'un lger ddain de ta part concernant les "campagnards" et leur contribution  la socit, mme si ils ne produisent pas autant de "richesses" (dont personne ne voit la couleur) que l'IDF.

----------


## Ecthelion2

Dsol du double post, mais comme c'est Trolldi, et que cela m'a fait beaucoup rigoler, pour ceux qui ne l'ont pas vu passer :

https://twitter.com/BurgerQuizOff/st...41449485950979


Celui l aussi d'ailleurs :

https://twitter.com/l1_clem/status/1093470647907426304

----------


## el_slapper

> Les citadins ne se reproduisent pas ou c'est qu'il y a des levages d'tres humains  la campagne ?


Les besoins en main d'oeuvre se dcalent progressivement vers les villes. Donc, mme  fertilit gale, la campagne produit des habitants pour les villes.




> Sinon je le rappelle une nime fois, on n'a pas compltement dsindustrialis le pays, et il reste de nombreuses usines  travers le pays, hors de Paris et de tes 5 ou 6 grosses agglomrations, qui fabriquent une certaine partie de ce que les citadins consomment, ou qui fournissent les industries de ces grosses agglomrations. On ne consomme pas que des services, et tout le monde n'achte pas que des produits imports de Chine ou des USA hein...


Quand tu fais les comptes, on en arrive quand mme  un dcalage de production qui fait que ce sont bel et bien les citadins qui payent pour les campagnes(sans doute pas assez, je ne vais pas revenir dessus)




> Et une partie des gens qui vivent  la campagne, mais travaillent en ville, ce n'est pas systmatiquement par choix, mais par manque de logement dans les-dites villes. je ne suis pas sr que la plupart des gens soient ravis de se taper des 1h  2h30 de trajet "aller" pour aller bosser  Paris. S'ils le pouvaient, je pense qu'ils feraient autrement. :p


en ile de France, je veux bien. En province, faut pas dconner. Les collgues qui habitent  Quissac ou  Clermont l'Hrault et qui se tapent deux heures de bagnole tous les jours pour leur boulot  Montpellier, ils avaient le choix. C'est un peu diffrents pour ceux qui ont construit  cot du bureau de l'poque, et ont vu les dmnagements successifs - ainsi que l'urbanisation rampante - mettre leur boulot toujours plus loin. Mais on a pas mal de gens qui choisissent, dlibrment, d'habiter au milieu des poules. Ma sur en premier. Bon, elle s'en fout, elle a les moyens.

Mais pour beaucoup, oui, c'est un choix. Avec des rationalisations aprs coup. Les gilets jaunes qui disaient "j'habite  la campagne parceque c'est moins cher" et ensuite te dtaillent un budget qui dit exavtement le contraire, il y en a eu un paquet.




> Bref, plutt que ma "haine" des citadins dont tu parlais hier, j'ai plus l'impression d'un lger ddain de ta part concernant les "campagnards" et leur contribution  la socit, mme si ils ne produisent pas autant de "richesses" (dont personne ne voit la couleur) que l'IDF.


La premire production est politique : la priphrie sert de tampon pour protger le centre. Aprs, si en plus on en tire quelque richesse, c'est tout bnf pour les deux parties. Mais ce n'est pas le but premier,  mon sens. Quand le tampon ne fonctionne pas, on a des priphries gangrnes par les mafias(cf les orpailleurs gangsters de Guyane) - ou par des soulvements locaux. Qui, magie de facebook, savent aujourd'hui se coordonner  l'chelon national.

pour ce qui est de rapatrier les rurbains en ville, il faudrait d'abord interdire AirBnB et tous ces horreurs videuses d'appartements et ruineuses d'htels. Et qui en plus font monter les prix de l'immobilier(dj fort hauts partout ou il y a de l'emploi) : si mon appart peut me rapporter bonbon pendant les vacances, alors son prix sur le march va grimper fortement.

----------


## benjani13

> Quand tu fais les comptes, on en arrive quand mme  un dcalage de production qui fait que ce sont bel et bien les citadins qui payent pour les campagnes(sans doute pas assez, je ne vais pas revenir dessus)


Je me demande  quel conclusion mne ce genre de raisonnement... Ce n'est pas pour autant qu'il n'ont pas le droit  des services publiques de qualits par exemple.




> Mais pour beaucoup, oui, c'est un choix. Avec des rationalisations aprs coup. Les gilets jaunes qui disaient "j'habite  la campagne parceque c'est moins cher" et ensuite te dtaillent un budget qui dit exavtement le contraire, il y en a eu un paquet.


Il n'empche que la campagne n'est pas compos  majorit d'urbains bourgeois qui sont partie se mettre au vert. Ce sont avant tout des gens qui sont nes l, point.




> pour ce qui est de rapatrier les rurbains en ville, il faudrait d'abord interdire AirBnB et tous ces horreurs videuses d'appartements et ruineuses d'htels. Et qui en plus font monter les prix de l'immobilier(dj fort hauts partout ou il y a de l'emploi) : si mon appart peut me rapporter bonbon pendant les vacances, alors son prix sur le march va grimper fortement.


Quelle diffrence entre AirBnB et des maisons/apparts de location classique? (A part des questions de taxe/impots/etc). Perso grce  AirBnb je peux partir en vacances ou en weekend dans un logement entiers pour moins chre qu'une chambre d'hotels miteuse et o je devrai manger au resto midi et soir (y en a qui font a???). Aprs je ne vais pas en vacances en plein Paris o l je comprend que a accroit la flambe des prix. On connait les chiffres de la proportion d'AirBnB sur divers secteurs?

----------


## fredoche

Les gars vous confondez province et campagne. ::weird:: 

Mon dpartement, la Sane et Loire est majoritairement rural, mais ce n'est pas la campagne. Sauf que la 1re ville qui n'est pas la prfecture ne fait pas 45000 habitants. Des villes il y en a plusieurs, mis la plupart tournent autour de 5000 habitants, voir moins.  
Des dpartements comme a il y en a  la pelle en France, et ce n'est pas le plus mal loti de la rgion, Chalon est la 3e ville aprs Dijon et Besanon, qui restent des petites villes aussi.

C'est bien joli de parler de la France profonde sans la connaitre. Si vos seuls exemples concernent Montpellier ou Paris, on est mal barr. 550 000 km2 rduits  2 villes ou 5-6, vive la mondialisation, a rend un peu myope.

Vous avez le mme problme que tous ces gouvernants, vous ne connaissez rien  ce dont vous parlez.

Pour info, l'agroalimentaire c'est le 1er secteur industriel franais. Les saucisses, le pinard ou les fromages en tout numrique c'est pas encore demain la veille.

Et on va pas trop rentrer dans des considrations de valeur ajoute, mais je ne suis pas sur qu'une conomie de services  laquelle beaucoup d'entre vous participent soit spcialement cratrice de cette valeur ajoute, de celle qui peut faire rentrer des devises par exemple, et influe sur les balances commerciales.

Enfin rduire les gilets jaunes  des campagnards, vous avez vraiment rien capt.

----------


## fredoche

> Les gens qui veulent vivre  la campagne mais travailler en ville (comme les dveloppeurs en informatique  la recherche d'une grande maison), il faut les rapatrier en milieu urbain, ils cotent beaucoup trop cher  la campagne et ce n'est pas qu'un prix conomique mais aussi humain, cologique etc. De mme les retraits qui veulent avoir le beurre et l'argent du beurre.


Toi t'as vraiment rien capt 
Tu bosses o l ? dans un open space de 50 personnes, un plateau au milieu de 8-10 autres, avec une majorit de :
- hommes 
- ingnieurs ou bac +5
- moins de 40 ans
- tous en costard, et chaussures en cuir noir
- qui fait un petit boulot de robot au mileu de X gonz avec qui il n'a aucun contact au jour le jour sauf pour boire le caf ou mater les rares pauvres filles qui bossent  l'tage

Et moi si je te disais que c'est a l'levage de porcs en batterie, que vous tes du btail, du btail de luxe mais du btail. On vous enferme le matin  9h, on vous lche  18 ou 19h, et vous pissez du code ou de "l'intelligence" (des reports, des power point quoi). Et avant-aprs c'est mtro-boulot, et bouffe de merde. Ah non jeudi j'ai thatre, ou cin, ou team building SSII, ou whatever you want

Tu sais comment il est prsent le boulot de SSII, de la boucherie, de la viande en gros. Du label rouge pour certains, voir du bio pour ceux qui sont qualifis en linux et langage C. Ca fait des annes que je lis a sur ce forum, et le terme je l'entendais dj quand moi-mme je bossais dans ces conditions et milieux.

A ton avis tout a c'est clich ou une ralit ?

A la campagne les devs ne coutent rien, monter un bureau ici, pour faire du dev, du vrai, c'est nibe. De l'immobilier abandonn, de la friche, a pullule. Linternet c'est toute la plante. Il y a des boites de devs en Inde ou en plein milieu de l'ile Maurice et toi tu nous sors qu'en pleine campagne a coute trop cher ? 


Mais pourquoi il faut les rapatrier en milieu urbain ? Parce que tu es jaloux ? Ou nostalgie du communisme et du contrle strict des individus ? Tu es un idologue ? A quoi a sert exactement ?

----------


## fredoche

> en ile de France, je veux bien. En province, faut pas dconner. Les collgues qui habitent  Quissac ou  Clermont l'Hrault et qui se tapent deux heures de bagnole tous les jours pour leur boulot  Montpellier, ils avaient le choix. C'est un peu diffrents pour ceux qui ont construit  cot du bureau de l'poque, et ont vu les dmnagements successifs - ainsi que l'urbanisation rampante - mettre leur boulot toujours plus loin. Mais on a pas mal de gens qui choisissent, dlibrment, d'habiter au milieu des poules. Ma sur en premier. Bon, elle s'en fout, elle a les moyens.


Par curiosit le caprice ou le dsir sont la seule explication possible ? Le conjoint, les enfants, l'histoire de chacun non... ?

En 1999 avant de commencer je me suis tap 4 mois de stage  Lyon avec des trajets Chalon-Lyon tous les jours en train. C'tait la seule ville o j'avais trouv un stage pour faire de l'internet, travailler rellement sur ce sujet. L tu sais ce que c'est la province et le numrique. Des gens qui se fadaient le mme trajet, il y en avait un paquet chaque matin, j'imagine que beaucoup avaient de bonnes raisons de le faire. Moi c'tait un gosse de 3 mois, mon ain, et une compagne qui allait bosser dans l'autre sens  40km. Tous les deux nous tions jeunes et sur des boulots sans garanties, tu peux imaginer a ? Ou c'est juste pas possible ?

----------


## benjani13

> Toi t'as vraiment rien capt 
> Tu bosses o l ? dans un open space de 50 personnes, un plateau au milieu de 8-10 autres, avec une majorit de :
> - hommes 
> - ingnieurs ou bac +5
> - moins de 40 ans
> - tous en costard, et chaussures en cuir noir
> - qui fait un petit boulot de robot au mileu de X gonz avec qui il n'a aucun contact au jour le jour sauf pour boire le caf ou mater les rares pauvres filles qui bossent  l'tage


Tu rajoutes le fait d'tre rien de plus pour ton chef qu'une ligne sur un fichier excell et tu as la description exacte de mon premier job  ::aie::  J'ai fui en courant  la fin de mon contrat (apprentissage)

----------


## Ecthelion2

> pour ce qui est de rapatrier les rurbains en ville, il faudrait d'abord interdire AirBnB et tous ces horreurs videuses d'appartements et ruineuses d'htels. Et qui en plus font monter les prix de l'immobilier(dj fort hauts partout ou il y a de l'emploi) : si mon appart peut me rapporter bonbon pendant les vacances, alors son prix sur le march va grimper fortement.


Oui oui, c'est tout la faute des pauvres qui font du AirBnB si les logements sont si coteux, et pas du tout de tous les proprios qui gardent des appartements vides pour faire flamber les prix...

Pour rappel, il y a prs de 3 millions de logements inoccups en France, on construit mme plus que ne progresse la population franaise.

Rien que sur Paris, plus d'un quart des logements sont inoccups.


Mais cela n'a rien  voir avec les tarifs exorbitants qui te cotent les 2/3 de ton salaire voir plus si tu n'es pas cadre ++, et l'augmentation des conditions d'obtentions avec le fait de devoir avoir 18 mois de caution et 5 gnrations de garants...  ::aie::  


Sinon +1  Fredoche sur ces 2/3 derniers messages, vous tes en train de devenir la caricature des cadres bobo urbains que vous dnonciez il n'y a encore que quelques annes de cela... 

Oui les urbains paient pour la campagne, mais c'est normal, on fait tout pour dsertifier celle-ci et forcer les gens  venir en ville, sauf que la plupart n'en ont pas les moyens.

Si on arrtait de tout vouloir centraliser en IDF et dans vos 5/6 grandes agglomrations, et que l'on avait des services publics et des transports en commun dcents partout, la population serait beaucoup plus rpartie, et vous n'auriez plus  vous plaindre de payer pour les ruraux qui vous nourrissent. :p

----------


## Ryu2000

Un maximum d'entreprises devrait quitter Paris, il n'y a que des inconvnients  tre  Paris, les loyers sont plus cher, donc il faut payer les salaris plus cher.
Aux USA les entreprises cherchent  s'installer ailleurs que dans la Silicon Valley :
Victime de son propre succs, la Silicon Valley serait dsormais en dclin et les entreprises technologiques prfreraient s'installer ailleurs



> Au cours des derniers mois, un nombre croissant de chefs dentreprises installs dans la Silicon Valley ont flirt avec lide de quitter cette rgion. Pour justifier cette envie daller voir ailleurs, certains ont voqu *le cot exorbitant de la vie, limmobilier hors de prix et les impts levs* qui caractrisent San Francisco et sa banlieue. Dans cette rgion, il serait facile de rencontrer des travailleurs avec un salaire avoisinant le million de dollars, mais qui appartiennent pourtant toujours  la classe moyenne.  titre d'exemple, signalons que la location dun vhicule de transport pour un aller simple de San Jose  Las Vegas cote environ 2000 USD, alors quil faut dbourser 100 USD seulement pour bnficier du mme service, mais dans la direction oppose.


Il y a moyen d'avoir des locaux beaucoup plus grand pour beaucoup moins cher en s'loignant des trop grandes villes, le cadre est beaucoup plus agrable et beaucoup moins stressant.
L'argent gaspill dans des locaux parisiens pourraient-tre mieux investi.

----------


## Marco46

> Pour le moment l'offre est forte et la demande est faible.


Non la demande n'est pas faible, elle est en grande partie satisfaite c'est trs diffrent. On consomme chaque anne tout ce qui est produit.




> Le prix du ptrole baisse en raison de doutes sur l'offre et la demande
> Le ptrole baisse, plomb par un march inquiet sur la croissance mondiale
> La croissance mondiale diminue donc on consomme moins de ptrole.


Rat aussi, on est au plateau de production, on consomme tout ce que l'on peut consommer. La capacit de production en rserve sur laquelle l'OPEP agit pour orienter les prix c'est rien du tout, c'est quelque chose comme 2% de la production annuelle. On a rien du tout sous la pdale.

Quand on consomme moins de ptrole ce n'est pas une baisse de la croissance, c'est une rcession mcanique parce que moins de ptrole consomm a veut dire moins d'changes.




> Et aprs il y a aussi l'histoire du Venezuela, si les USA russissent  renverser le pays, ils vont mettre la main sur la plus grosse source rserve prouve de ptrole du monde (c'est du ptrole de la meilleure des qualits en plus).


Le ptrole Vnzuelien c'est l'quivalent d'une Arabie Saoudite, sauf que pour deux tiers il s'agit de gaz de schiste et non de ptrole conventionnel. En conventionnel c'est 1/3 d'Arabie Saoudite.

Il est aussi plus cher  extraire que le ptrole du Golfe.

Enfin, petit dtail que tout le monde oublie tout le temps, plus de la moiti des champs de la plante sont en dclin de 3% par an, a veut dire qu'en 2030 il faudra avoir mis en production l'quivalent de *quatre* nouvelles Arabie Saoudite seulement pour *maintenir* la production actuelle.

Tu vois bien qu'on est *loin* de lendemains qui chantent.

----------


## MiaowZedong

> Le ptrole Vnzuelien c'est l'quivalent d'une Arabie Saoudite, sauf que pour deux tiers il s'agit de gaz de schiste et non de ptrole conventionnel. En conventionnel c'est 1/3 d'Arabie Saoudite.
> 
> Il est aussi plus cher  extraire que le ptrole du Golfe.


Tu te trompes, le Venezuela n'exploite pas de gaz schiste. Le Venezuela a du ptrole lourd conventionnel et des sables bitumineux (qui donnent un ptrole ultra-lourd). C'est trs diffrent du ptrole de schiste qui est trs lger (le ptrole de schiste donne facilement de l'essence, le ptrole lourd donne plutt du fioul et du gazole). En quantits, les Venezuela dpasse lgrement l'Arabie Saoudite en rserves prouves, mais on ne compte comme prouves que les rserves conomiquement viable. En rserve techniquement rcuprable, le Venezuela a le triple (selon l'US Geographical Survey) de potentiellement exploitable si les prix montent. Et bien sr, la technologie pourrait aussi progresser, donc les rserves du Venezuela feront encore longtemps parler d'elles.

Par contre, les prix vont bien devoir monter avant qu'on mettent en production les grandes rserves du Venezuela. Et l, les gostes qui habitent  40km du boulot parce que le m est moins cher et qu'ils prfrent conduire que de subir les transports vont encore gueuler.

----------


## Ecthelion2

> Et l, les gostes qui habitent  40km du boulot parce que le m est moins cher et qu'ils prfrent conduire que de subir les transports vont encore gueuler.


T'es dsesprant de gnraliser  ce point, surtout pour dire des conneries dans ce genre... 

Encore une fois, tu n'as qu'un regard de cadre citadin, qui ne fait qu'observer qu'une partie du truc. Pour les ruraux, on ne prfre pas prendre la voiture que de subir les transports, IL N'A PAS DE TRANSPORTS. Donc oui, quand le prix du baril va remonter, et le prix  la pompe aussi, oui a va gueuler, car certains n'ont pas d'autres choix que de prendre la voiture. Tout le monde n'est pas un banlieusard avec un rer ou un metro  porte de main qui va se faire construire un pavillon neuf dans la campagne proche... J'ai l'impression de parler  un foulard rouge srieux.  ::?:  

Quant au mec qui veut payer son m moins cher, il serait peut-tre prt  la payer plus cher, si son salaire et son pouvoir d'achat ne faisait pas que stagner / voir baisser depuis des annes...


Edit: Que tu veuilles critiquer le banlieusard qui se fait construire un pavillon neuf plutt que d'habiter dans un appart  15/20mn en rer de son boulot, libre  toi, par contre, je le redis, ce clich n'est pas reprsentatif des gilets jaunes au niveau national. C'est peut-tre le cas dans les manifs parisiennes, mais pas partout.

J'habite en pleine campagne, dans une ville de 6000 habitants, avec plusieurs usines faisant bosser des centaines de personnes alentours, certaines se tapant des 40/50mn aller en voiture, et pareil au retour, pour venir bosser, et il y a des gilets jaunes, il y a eu des blocages de rond-points, il y a eu des manifestations dans la rue (pas plus tard que samedi d'ailleurs).  Et y'a 0 transports en commun en ville (mme pas 1 seule ligne de bus), et dans le coin, la maison  la campagne, bah y'a un peu que a hein...

Le plus cocasse, c'est que je bosse dans une boite, qui fabrique des maisons pour tous les banlieusards que tu critiques. xD

----------


## Ryu2000

> Par contre, les prix vont bien devoir monter avant qu'on mettent en production les grandes rserves du Venezuela. Et l, les gostes qui habitent  40km du boulot parce que le m est moins cher et qu'ils prfrent conduire que de subir les transports vont encore gueuler.


Je ne vois pas en quoi c'est goste de ne pas vivre au centre ville...
Par exemple dans un couple, la femme travail dans une ville A, l'homme travail dans une ville B, les 2 ville sont loignes d'au moins 80 km, ils peuvent chercher un point quidistant des 2 villes pour y vivre.
Vivre dans un petit appartement en ville c'est cher, pollu, bruyant, stressant. Ce serait un peu paradoxale de vouloir payer plus cher pour moins bien.

De toute faon mme  3 le L de Diesel a devrait toujours tre rentable de vivre  40 km du centre ville  ::P: 
Au final le plus chiant c'est pas le prix du carburant, c'est le temps perdu.

----------


## Marco46

Dont acte pour le ptrole lourd du Vnzuela mais a ne change pas tellement grand chose  la conclusion.




> Par contre, les prix vont bien devoir monter avant qu'on mettent en production les grandes rserves du Venezuela. Et l, les gostes qui habitent  40km du boulot parce que le m est moins cher et qu'ils prfrent conduire que de subir les transports vont encore gueuler.


Petit rappel du profil type du Gilet Jaune qui s'est fait interpell pour violences lors des premiers actes  Paris, et notamment le plus violent (acte 2 ou 3 je sais plus) :

- sexe masculin
- vient de la campagne (40km du boulot parce que c'est moins cher c'est pas la campagne c'est la banlieue parisienne, aucun rapport ici)
- n'a jamais manifest de sa vie
- n'a jamais eut maille  partir avec la police (pas de casier)
- travaille  temps plein (au SMIC ou trs proche du SMIC)
- est super nerv parce que les +30% de variation du prix du carburant fait que son budget qui passait avant ric-rac est explos
- veut que Sa Majest Impriale Emmanuel 1er arrte un peu de se pignoler devant son miroir pour simplement donner une rponse au petit peuple qui est entrain de crever d'asphyxie financire
- est super mga nerv quand il constate que Sa Majest ne daigne mme pas leur accorder un mot et que son ministre de la police leur envoie pour seule rponse des lacrymos, des grenades de dsencerclement, et des tirs de flashballs.

Et la source des ces infos c'est les procs verbaux des centaines de gardes  vues et des incarcrations suites aux violences. 99% des personnes chopes par la police correspondent  ce profil.

----------


## halaster08

> Sa Majest ne daigne mme pas leur accorder un mot


C'est compltement faux, honte  toi !
Macron il en a eu des mots pour les gilets jaunes:
"gaulois rfractaires","gens qui ne sont rien","t'as qu'a travers la rue pour trouver du boulot","nos mesures sont trop subtiles et intelligentes pour que vous les compreniez", etc...

----------


## Ecthelion2

> "*gaulois rfractaires*","gens qui ne sont rien","t'as qu'a travers la rue pour trouver du boulot","nos mesures sont trop subtiles et intelligentes pour que vous les compreniez", etc...


D'ailleurs quand je parlais de la manifestation de samedi, cela m'a fait beaucoup rire.

Il y a un groupe Facebook qui s'appelle "les gaulois rfractaires de ..." (le nom de mon bled).

Lors de la manif qu'ils ont organis samedi, le mec en tte de cortge tait dguis en Abraracourcix, dans un petit vhicule dguis aussi pour faire croire qu'il tait port sur un bouclier, il y avait un mec en Oblix, etc. etc.  J'ai trouv cela trs bien trouv.  ::mouarf::

----------


## Ryu2000

Ce gars doit tre l'auteur de certaines conneries que Macron a prononc :
Make our planet great again, pognon de dingue... Qui est Ismal Emelien, le conseiller de Macron sur le dpart?



> Make our planet great again  mais aussi  premier de corde  cest lui. Ismal Emelien, qui a annonc lundi son dpart de lElyse, a incarn mieux que quiconque la disruption auprs dEmmanuel Macron quil a accompagn, toujours dans lombre, des balbutiements dEn Marche ! jusqu lexercice du pouvoir.
> 
> Autour dEmmanuel Macron, Ismal Emelien, g de 31 ans, tait le pendant cratif et innovant du gestionnaire Alexis Kohler, le secrtaire gnral de lElyse. Un trio complmentaire qui, amput du conseiller spcial, perd de son sel. Ismal Emelien dfinissait ainsi son poste  part aux cts du chef de lEtat :  *offrir des options et le prsident dcide* .


Je me demande si Macron choisissait toujours la pire option, ou si les autres options taient encore plus scandaleuses ^^

===
Et sinon l'affaire Benalla continue.
Les deux contrats de Benalla avec des oligarques russes taient dun montant de 2,2 millions deuros
Pure a paille bien son job.

----------


## fredoche

> De toute faon mme  3 le L de Diesel a devrait toujours tre rentable de vivre  40 km du centre ville 
> Au final le plus chiant c'est pas le prix du carburant, c'est le temps perdu.


Au final c'est pas le plus chiant mais *le plus cher* : 
On te paie pour ton temps, quel que soit ton job ou presque, c'est ton temps de travail que l'on paie.2 heures de trajet, c'est probablement du ptrole cram, mais c'est aussi et surtout un temps non rmunr o que tu sois, en voiture ou en transport en commun, il est rare que tu aies la libert d'en jouir de manire profitable (sans notion de , profitable pour tout ce qui te rjouirais). Il n'y a peut-tre que le vlo ou la marche pour mettre  profit autrement ce temps de trajet, pour des raisons de sant, de contact avec l'environnement.Quelque part c'est ton bien le plus prcieux, c'est pour normment de gens une ressource rare,  la fois d'une manire quotidienne, hebdomadaire, mensuelle, annuelle, et mme ton temps de vie n'est pas illimit.J'aurais presque envie de dire que la possibilit d'organiser son temps, d'en dcider comme on l'entend, sans personne pour le contrler ni  qui rendre des comptes, est une possibilit qui n'a pas de prix, qui vaut bien des grands salaires.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Au final c'est pas le plus chiant mais *le plus cher*


Parfois tu mets moins de temps  faire 40 km en dehors de la ville, que 5 km au centre ville.
Aprs je ne connais pas trop l'efficacit des mtros, mais j'imagine qu'on doit pouvoir se dplacer relativement rapidement.
Par contre avoir une voiture  Paris semble galre.
A Paris, le nombre de voiture baisse, mais pas les bouchons



> Le Parisien, qui cite l'Observatoire des dplacements  Paris, relate qu'entre 2002 et 2017 le trafic intra muros a diminu de 34%, et la mairie ajoute mme  cela une baisse particulire de 6,5% entre janvier et mai 2018. Malgr cela, *les temps de trajets ne diminuent pas et reprsentent en moyenne 40 minutes par jour depuis une dizaine d'annes*, selon une tude du fabricant de GPS Tomtom Telematics.


Il faudrait que le tl-travail se dveloppe, parce qu'il existe des mtiers qui peuvent tre ralis  la maison.

----------


## fredoche

> Il faudrait que le tl-travail se dveloppe, parce qu'il existe des mtiers qui peuvent tre ralis  la maison.


...de campagne  ::ptdr:: 

Je suis un fort partisan, le vivant moi-mme depuis des annes.

Oui le mtro est efficace, sans conteste.

J'coutais a hier avec beaucoup d'attention, dans ma voiture videmment  ::calim2::  :
https://www.franceinter.fr/emissions...4-janvier-2019

J'essaie de mettre  profit ce temps de conduite, France Inter est pas mal de ce point de vue l, la Tte au Carr au top.

----------


## Marco46

> Et sinon l'affaire Benalla continue.
> Les deux contrats de Benalla avec des oligarques russes taient dun montant de 2,2 millions deuros
> Pure a paille bien son job.


Ya aussi cette interview qui est passe un peu sous les radars mais qui est hallucinante :




C'est le PDG de la socit sous-traitante de Benalla et Crasse. En gros le mec est entrain de perdre ses clients parce que la rputation de sa socit est anantie et il vient donner son point de vue pour limiter la casse.

Et a confirme compltement ce que Mediapart a sorti.

----------


## benjani13

> Ya aussi cette interview qui est passe un peu sous les radars mais qui est hallucinante :


Perso j'en ai vu passer divers extrait en "info populaires" sur twitter donc l'info a plutt bien tourn  :;): 

Il reste une partie de l'histoire qui n'a pas t aborde. Comment le lien entre Benalla et ces oligarques s'est cre. Comment un oligarque russe connait Benalla et Crase? Qui a t linitiateur du contrat (qui a dmarch qui?)?

Est-ce classique d'avoir une structure vide qui encaisse des contrats pour simplement les transfrer  un sous traitant? C'est pas un peu facile? Pourquoi ne pas aller voir directement une socit plutt srieuse qui a son propre effectif de gardes du corps?

Quand je vois a une hypothse qui me vient est simplement un montage financier pour payer Benalla, Crase et d'autres (but  dfinir), en prenant pour couverture un pseudo contrat de scurit. Bref, arroser des gens trs proches du pouvoir pour en tirer divers avantages.

Sinon en plus de l'info du second contrat russe, on a la dmission dIsmal Emillien, un des crateurs et pilier du macronisme, mis en cause dans le recle des vidos de surveillance du 1er mai. Aprs la dmission d'Emillien, de Sylvain Fort en dbut d'anne ("plume" de Macron), et un dbut de frondeurs au parlement, le macronisme est en trains de se dliter.

----------


## Marco46

> Est-ce classique d'avoir une structure vide qui encaisse des contrats pour simplement les transfrer  un sous traitant? C'est pas un peu facile? Pourquoi ne pas aller voir directement une socit plutt srieuse qui a son propre effectif de gardes du corps?


Ben si on prend rien que notre milieu, quand tu veux rentrer en mission sur un grand compte c'est trs frquent. Le grand compte rfrence 2 ou 3 grosses SS2I et toi avec ta nano-boite tu dois passer par l'intermdiaire d'une des grosses boites rfrences pour atteindre le client final.

Maintenant dans ces cas de figure le sous traitant final connat normalement le montant du TJM final et la "commission" prise au milieu n'excde pas 10%. Le client final lui ne sait pas forcment qu'il a en fait affaire  un sous traitant.

Du coup je sais pas trop quoi en penser, d'autant que le PDG de Velours dit qu'il savait d'entre de jeu qu'il ne ferait pas de bnf. Je pense qu'il s'est dit que ce contrat lui permettait de mettre un pied dans la porte pour de futurs contrats plus lucratifs mais il s'est fait bais dans les grandes largeurs et en plus l'image de sa boite est lamine.

----------


## halaster08

Le gouvernement toujours  l'coute ...
le-retour-de-la-taxe-carbone-defendu-au-sein-du-gouvernement

----------


## fredoche

Quel foutage de gueule quand mme

Brune Poirson nous clame que "_la taxe carbone , les conomistes l'ont montr, et on le sait depuis longtemps, est un outil efficace_"

Ils ont du montrer que a fait rentrer du pognon, a c'est sr et certain.

Un truc que j'ai pas compris :  on a deux secrtaires d'tat portant le mme titre ? Secrtaire d'tat charge de la transition cologique et solidaire : Brune Poirson et Emmanuelle Wargon

J'aime bien le solidaire. Dans la bouche d'un politique ce mot prend tout son sens

----------


## el_slapper

> Oui oui, c'est tout la faute des pauvres qui font du AirBnB si les logements sont si coteux, et pas du tout de tous les proprios qui gardent des appartements vides pour faire flamber les prix...


encore une fois, je regarde la situation dans son ensemble. AirBnB vide les hotels(et fait baisser l'emploi), et interdit de se loger en centre ville. Ceux qui se logeaient l partent un peu plus loin, repoussant ceux qui taient un peu plus loin encore plus loin, etc..... Aggravant ainsi le problme.




> Pour rappel, il y a prs de 3 millions de logements inoccups en France, on construit mme plus que ne progresse la population franaise.


On contruit l ou il y a de la demande, hein. Je peux te garantir que les immeubles qui poussent comme des champignons  Montpellier sont tous pris d'assaut. Quand un locataire se barre, l'appart' est recas en moins d'une semaine. Les ventes sont  peine plus lentes. Et, bizarrement, l ou il n'y a pas d'emploi, tout est abandonn et tombe en ruines. Rien de surprenant.




> Rien que sur Paris, plus d'un quart des logements sont inoccups.


La plupart servent  AirBnB, et le reste appartient  des riches trangers qui viennent  Paris 2 semaines par an. Ce n'est pas un complot. C'est trs chiant, par contre, et a augmente les tensions perues, ainsi que les problmes de transport(par effet domino).




> Mais cela n'a rien  voir avec les tarifs exorbitants qui te cotent les 2/3 de ton salaire voir plus si tu n'es pas cadre ++, et l'augmentation des conditions d'obtentions avec le fait de devoir avoir 18 mois de caution et 5 gnrations de garants...


et? Oui, on a un problme de logement, mais ce que tu dcris est standard partout( mon grand dsarroi). Pas limit aux centre villes.




> Oui les urbains paient pour la campagne, mais c'est normal, on fait tout pour dsertifier celle-ci et forcer les gens  venir en ville, sauf que la plupart n'en ont pas les moyens.


ben, dsol, j'ai regard, certains quartiers(et je ne parle pas de la Mosson de sinistre rputation) de Montpellier(je ne parle pas d'Epinal) sont accessibles  un couple de smicards. Alors il y aura moins de place, mais quand tu peux aller presque partout  pied, et au reste en tramway, tout de suite, ben tu peux mme te passer compltement de voiture. Ou,  minima, n'en avoir qu'une pour deux et la garder pour les grandes occasions, a rduit carrment les frais.

Mais bon, comme on y trouve aussi des arabes, c'est inacceptable aux yeux de certains.




> Si on arrtait de tout vouloir centraliser en IDF et dans vos 5/6 grandes agglomrations, et que l'on avait des services publics et des transports en commun dcents partout, la population serait beaucoup plus rpartie, et vous n'auriez plus  vous plaindre de payer pour les ruraux qui vous nourrissent. :p


2 points trs distinct l dedans, que je vais traiter  part, parce-qu'ils n'ont rien  voir :

(1)"on veut tout centraliser". Vrai, mais qui est "on"? Rponse : l'volution technologique, qui pousse  certaines organisations du travail, et  certaines relations entre les entreprises, qui pousse  la concentration de la production de richesses. C'est particulirement fort dans le services, mais a tire aussi dans l'industrie(exemples Toulouse pour l'aviation, ou Shenzen pour l'lectronique). On peut apprcier ou pas, mais c'est un mouvement qui dcoule de situations, pas de choix. Quasiment impossible de revenir en arrire.

(2)"on avait des services publics et des transports en commun dcents partout" - l, par contre, 100% d'accord. J'en avait dj parl, mais la fermeture des lignes locales pour des raisons comptables(qui ne tiennent mme pas debout quand on regarde la situation globale, et pas juste ligne par ligne) a t une catastrophe sans nom.

Je n'ai aucun souci  ce que l'tat remplisse son rle et finance la stabilisation de la priphrie avec mes impts. Je lui reproche mme de ne pas l'avoir fait. Ca ne m'empche pas de considrer que certains(pas tous) habitants de la priphrie font des choix de vie aberrants, et prennent des dcisions de vie sur des critres motionnels plus que rationnels. Encore une fois, vivre  la campagne, a coute cher. Mme si le loyer parait attractif. Il faut regarder la situation dans son ensemble. Ma sur peut se le permettre. Elle n'est pas au SMIC, et mon beau-frre encore moins. C'est un luxe.




> (.../...)Brune Poirson nous clame que "_la taxe carbone , les conomistes l'ont montr, et on le sait depuis longtemps, est un outil efficace_"
> 
> Ils ont du montrer que a fait rentrer du pognon, a c'est sr et certain.
> (.../...)


Ca dpend de l'objectif. L'objectif est (1) de faire rentrer du pognon et (2) de rduire certains comportements polluants. Dans cette optique, a marche. Toi, ton optique, c'est de survivre, et ils n'en ont rien  foutre. Ils ne savent mme pas que tu existes. D'ailleurs, si tu crves, la pollution diminue. Objectif atteint.

----------


## fredoche

> La plupart servent  AirBnB, et le reste appartient  des riches trangers qui viennent  Paris 2 semaines par an. Ce n'est pas un complot. C'est trs chiant, par contre, et a augmente les tensions perues, ainsi que les problmes de transport(par effet domino).


J'avais envie de te demander si tu tais srieux ou si c'tait juste du clich, mais c'est du clich.

Les riches trangers vont surement s'emmerder  acheter un appart dans une des villes sinon la ville la plus chre dEurope, pour tout remettre en marche et faire les poussires et sa popote soi-mme 2 semaines par an. *Pour le prix d'un seul m2  paris, tu as une location d'une semaine d'une suite dans un hotel de luxe 5**

Maintenant que ces mmes louent via airbnb, ventuellement, mais je ne suis pas sur que ce soit si simple.

Donc "_la plupart servent  airbnb_", je prsume que c'est aussi compltement clich, dautant que a fait longtemps que l'on sait qu'il y a de trs grandes surfaces inoccupes  Paris, grandes en proportion. Bien avant Airbnb.
Et moi j'aurai bien dautres explications  a.

Bref essaie encore





> Ca dpend de l'objectif. L'objectif est (1) de faire rentrer du pognon et (2) de rduire certains comportements polluants. Dans cette optique, a marche. Toi, ton optique, c'est de survivre, et ils n'en ont rien  foutre. Ils ne savent mme pas que tu existes. D'ailleurs, si tu crves, la pollution diminue. Objectif atteint.


_Objectif atteint_  ::D: 

La rduction des comportements polluants, *prouve*, a je demande  voir. Et prouve par des conomistes, a je demande  voir.

tiens c'est sorti hier : *L'illusion verte*
https://www.geo.fr/environnement/lil...-ecolos-194521

----------


## Ecthelion2

> encore une fois, je regarde la situation dans son ensemble. AirBnB vide les hotels(et fait baisser l'emploi), et interdit de se loger en centre ville. Ceux qui se logeaient l partent un peu plus loin, repoussant ceux qui taient un peu plus loin encore plus loin, etc..... Aggravant ainsi le problme.


Problme qui se pose surtout dans vos grandes agglomrations.

D'ailleurs cela fait dj plus d'un an que Paris punit ce genre de comportement, avec obligation de se dclarer, taxe supplmentaires, et punitions pouvant aller de l'amende  la prison, en cas de manquements ou de fausses dclarations.

De plus que cela vide les htels, c'est n'est pas trop la question ici (mme si effectivement c'est un problme). En dehors de quelques prestataires ou de commerciaux, _en gnral_, tu ne vas pas vivre  l'htel avec ta famille ou alors tu as de sacrs revenus... 

Et puis le problme se posait dj avant airbnb avec des propritaires fonciers ne louant pas exprs pour faire monter les prix. Encore uen fois ,c'est trop facile de tout mettre le dos de airbnb. 

(De plus, pour finir, mais je ne suis pas spcialement pour le systme airbnb (jamais utilis pour ma part), si les gens prfrent cela plutt que d'aller  l'htel, il y a surement des raisons hein...  C'est comme  l'poque avec Uber et les taxis, oui le principe est dgueulasse pour Uber, mais si les gens prfrent cela que le taxi, c'est que c'est plus pratique, qu'en gnral les mecs sont quand mme moins dsagrables, les prix plus attractifs, il y a un peu moins d'arnaqueurs, etc. etc., faut aussi savoir se remettre en cause  un moment donn, si les chauffeurs de taxi n'avaient pas fait nimp avec leurs licences, ils ne seraient pas obligs de facturer si cher pour rentabiliser, et attirerait peut-tre plus de client.)





> On contruit l ou il y a de la demande, hein. Je peux te garantir que les immeubles qui poussent comme des champignons  Montpellier sont tous pris d'assaut. Quand un locataire se barre, l'appart' est recas en moins d'une semaine. Les ventes sont  peine plus lentes. Et, bizarrement, l ou il n'y a pas d'emploi, tout est abandonn et tombe en ruines. Rien de surprenant.


Et pourtant, des tonnes de villes en France ne respectent pas la loi sur la construction de logements sociaux alors qu'il y a de la demande. De plus, la tu ne prends en compte qu'une partie de la construction, tu omets tous les particuliers qui font construire du neuf plutt que de rnover de l'existant (du fait de loi plus intressante financirement). Ces fameuses personnes qui font se faire construire leur petit pavillon  la campagne. Mais pas que, tous les campagnards qui ont un boulot, font aussi construire la plupart du temps, car c'est un peu le "rve" de beaucoup de monde, avoir ton chez toi avec ta famille, plutt que de rester locataire toute ta vie.

Ton exprience  Montpellier, ne reste qu'un exemple perso hein, par ma part, mon exemple perso ne montre pas du tout la mme chose, dans un cas comme dans l'autre, cela ne signifie rien, sans plus de donnes.


D'ailleurs ce qui est marrant, c'est que dans l'Hrault, malgr la grosse agglomration comme Montpellier et d'autres villes plus importantes que par chez moi, le taux de chmage y est plus lev que dans mon dpartement de campagne profonde (la plus grosse ville de mon dpartement fait 34 000 habitants, et la seconde passe directement  10 000), bon sur des chiffres de 2016 mais tout de mme..  






> La plupart servent  AirBnB, et le reste appartient  des riches trangers qui viennent  Paris 2 semaines par an. Ce n'est pas un complot. C'est trs chiant, par contre, et a augmente les tensions perues, ainsi que les problmes de transport(par effet domino).


Des chiffres quelconques la-dessus au niveau national ? 





> et? Oui, on a un problme de logement, mais ce que tu dcris est standard partout( mon grand dsarroi). Pas limit aux centre villes.


Certes, mais c'est pire en centre-ville, car de base, les loyers sont plus levs, du coup cela explique en parti que les gens s'en loigne, ce n'est pas qu'une volont goste de vivre  la campagne comme le disait miaow. C'est la o je voulais en venir.





> ben, dsol, j'ai regard, certains quartiers(et je ne parle pas de la Mosson de sinistre rputation) de Montpellier(je ne parle pas d'Epinal) sont accessibles  un couple de smicards. Alors il y aura moins de place, mais quand tu peux aller presque partout  pied, et au reste en tramway, tout de suite, ben tu peux mme te passer compltement de voiture. Ou,  minima, n'en avoir qu'une pour deux et la garder pour les grandes occasions, a rduit carrment les frais.
> 
> Mais bon, comme on y trouve aussi des arabes, c'est inacceptable aux yeux de certains.


Ou tout simplement, comme je disais plus haut, les gens ont envie ( tord ou  raison, je ne juge pas, je suis moi-mme en appart), d'avoir une maison avec un bout de jardin pour les gamins, plutt que de vivre au 10me tage d'une tour au milieu d'une cit btonne. Le prix est une chose, la qualit de vie en est une autre (mais oui je comprends que c'est vouloir le beurre et l'argent du beurre)  :;): 





> 2 points trs distinct l dedans, que je vais traiter  part, parce-qu'ils n'ont rien  voir :
> 
> (1)"on veut tout centraliser". Vrai, mais qui est "on"? Rponse : l'volution technologique, qui pousse  certaines organisations du travail, et  certaines relations entre les entreprises, qui pousse  la concentration de la production de richesses. C'est particulirement fort dans le services, mais a tire aussi dans l'industrie(exemples Toulouse pour l'aviation, ou Shenzen pour l'lectronique). On peut apprcier ou pas, mais c'est un mouvement qui dcoule de situations, pas de choix. Quasiment impossible de revenir en arrire.
> 
> (2)"on avait des services publics et des transports en commun dcents partout" - l, par contre, 100% d'accord. J'en avait dj parl, mais la fermeture des lignes locales pour des raisons comptables(qui ne tiennent mme pas debout quand on regarde la situation globale, et pas juste ligne par ligne) a t une catastrophe sans nom.
> 
> Je n'ai aucun souci  ce que l'tat remplisse son rle et finance la stabilisation de la priphrie avec mes impts. Je lui reproche mme de ne pas l'avoir fait. Ca ne m'empche pas de considrer que certains(pas tous) habitants de la priphrie font des choix de vie aberrants, et prennent des dcisions de vie sur des critres motionnels plus que rationnels. Encore une fois, vivre  la campagne, a coute cher. Mme si le loyer parait attractif. Il faut regarder la situation dans son ensemble. Ma sur peut se le permettre. Elle n'est pas au SMIC, et mon beau-frre encore moins. C'est un luxe.


Pas grand chose  ajouter la dessus (je suis plutt d'accord), en dehors du "la campagne a cot cher", a cot cher car c'est mal desservi et que les services se dsertifient. 

Accessoirement, vivre  la campagne, ne signifie pas forcment vivre  70km de ton boulot. Vu que tu utilises pas mal d'exemple perso : je vis  la campagne depuis une douzaine d'annes (ville de 6000 habitants je le rappelle), je suis  2/3 bornes de mon boulot, et je n'ai ni voiture, ni mme le permis (car j'ai habit en banlieue parisienne / dans des villes plus grosses jusque l). Et le seul "problme" que je rencontre, c'est que c'est la chienlit d'aller faire des courses sans avoir de voiture, car il n'y a mme pas 1 ligne de bus dans le patelin qui va vers les centres commerciaux dans la zone un peu excentre (donc 5/6 km de chez moi, donc pas possible de faire des grosses courses et a bouffe 2h aller-retour (sans parler du temps de faire les courses elles-mmes) si je me dmerde pas autrement que d'y aller  pieds).

Alors oui, y'a pas de uber et autres services de livraisons  domicile, y'a pas de fast-food, le cinma est rikiki, et y'a pas grand chose  faire le soir (bref que des trucs dont je me fou), mais une simple ligne de bus me suffirait  vivre de faon tout  fait satisfaisante (et permettrait  pas mal de monde de ne plus prendre systmatiquement la voiture, pour en revenir un peu au niveau cologique).

----------


## Invit

> Et le seul "problme" que je rencontre, c'est que c'est la chienlit d'aller faire des courses sans avoir de voiture, car il n'y a mme pas 1 ligne de bus dans le patelin qui va vers les centres commerciaux dans la zone un peu excentre (donc 5/6 km de chez moi, donc pas possible de faire des grosses courses et a bouffe 2h aller-retour (sans parler du temps de faire les courses elles-mmes) si je me dmerde pas autrement que d'y aller  pieds).


Et a, c'est mme pas spcifique  la campagne (mme si c'est bien plus gnralis), je l'ai vcu  Rouen centre aussi. J'avais le choix entre 30 min  pied ou 1 h 30 en transports en commun. Je me suis bien ruin le dos  cette priode.  ::aie::

----------


## el_slapper

> Les riches trangers vont surement s'emmerder  acheter un appart dans une des villes sinon la ville la plus chre dEurope, pour tout remettre en marche et faire les poussires et sa popote soi-mme 2 semaines par an. *Pour le prix d'un seul m2  paris, tu as une location d'une semaine d'une suite dans un hotel de luxe 5**


Ben oui, ils le font. C'est spcifique  Paris(et  certains villages particuliers du sud, comme Gordes). Mais oui, ils le font. Et ils ont une arme de domestique pour s'occuper de la popote et des poussires. Et ils ont la mme chose  Londres,  NY, etc.... Quand je dis riches, c'est _riches_.




> Maintenant que ces mmes louent via airbnb, ventuellement, mais je ne suis pas sur que ce soit si simple.


c'en est d'autres. Ceux qui louent  AirBnB sont beaucoup plus bas dans l'chelle de revenus.




> Donc "_la plupart servent  airbnb_", je prsume que c'est aussi compltement clich, dautant que a fait longtemps que l'on sait qu'il y a de trs grandes surfaces inoccupes  Paris, grandes en proportion. Bien avant Airbnb.
> Et moi j'aurai bien dautres explications  a.


Les surfaces inoccupes, c'est du bureau. Le bureau, a attire beaucoup moins d'ennuis que des habitants, dans l'esprit drang des investisseurs(l, on repasser chez les superriches). Et on se retrouve avec des gens qui prfrent construire des bureaux - dont ils savent pertinemment que 35% resteront inoccups - plutt que des logements qui prendraient immdiatement preneur - mais un logement, a a des normes un peu plus compliques, alors bon....

(et on va me parler de l'aspect bnfique de la main invisible du march...pouet pouet, je n'ai pas d'autre mot)




> La rduction des comportements polluants, *prouve*, a je demande  voir. Et prouve par des conomistes, a je demande  voir.


C'est pourtant simple : si tu ne peux plus te payer d'essence, tu ne roules plus(et tu crves, mais a, c'est juste un bonus, pas l'objectif premier)




> D'ailleurs cela fait dj plus d'un an que Paris punit ce genre de comportement, avec obligation de se dclarer, taxe supplmentaires, et punitions pouvant aller de l'amende  la prison, en cas de manquements ou de fausses dclarations.


Ce qui est un bon dbut.




> Et puis le problme se posait dj avant airbnb avec des propritaires fonciers ne louant pas exprs pour faire monter les prix. Encore uen fois ,c'est trop facile de tout mettre le dos de airbnb.


Je ne dis pas que tout vient d'airBnB, hein, juste que a empire la situation l ou les emplois se concentrent. Augmentant ainsi artificiellement la demande en transports.




> (De plus, pour finir, mais je ne suis pas spcialement pour le systme airbnb (jamais utilis pour ma part), si les gens prfrent cela plutt que d'aller  l'htel, il y a surement des raisons hein...  C'est comme  l'poque avec Uber et les taxis, oui le principe est dgueulasse pour Uber, mais si les gens prfrent cela que le taxi, c'est que c'est plus pratique, qu'en gnral les mecs sont quand mme moins dsagrables, les prix plus attractifs, il y a un peu moins d'arnaqueurs, etc. etc., faut aussi savoir se remettre en cause  un moment donn, si les chauffeurs de taxi n'avaient pas fait nimp avec leurs licences, ils ne seraient pas obligs de facturer si cher pour rentabiliser, et attirerait peut-tre plus de client.)


Ben, la seule raison, c'est le prix, hein, faut pas se leurrer. Entre un hotelier contraint  des normes de scurit et d'hygine contraignantes, et un particulier qui te loue un domicile sans plus y regarder, il n'y a pas photo au niveau des prix.

Pour les taxis, il faut bien voir que partout dans le monde, toutes les expriences de taxi non rgul ont mal fini(i.e. tout le monde tait ruin). En raison du cout d'entre drisoire, si tu ne truques pas le march par des mthodes tatiques(genre licences), le march s'effondre de lui-mme. Toujours. Uber n'est qu'une nouvelle forme de taxi drgule, qui ne survit que parcequ'ils ont accumul 50 milliards d'investissements. En gros, quand tu prends Uber, ton trajet est subventionn par des milliardaires chinois. C'est certes agrable, mais pas viable  long terme(NB - le jour ou Uber dploie massivement des voitures autonomes, je changerai de discours. Tant qu'ils n'en sont pas l, je le maintiens).




> Et pourtant, des tonnes de villes en France ne respectent pas la loi sur la construction de logements sociaux alors qu'il y a de la demande. De plus, la tu ne prends en compte qu'une partie de la construction, tu omets tous les particuliers qui font construire du neuf plutt que de rnover de l'existant (du fait de loi plus intressante financirement). Ces fameuses personnes qui font se faire construire leur petit pavillon  la campagne. Mais pas que, tous les campagnards qui ont un boulot, font aussi construire la plupart du temps, car c'est un peu le "rve" de beaucoup de monde, avoir ton chez toi avec ta famille, plutt que de rester locataire toute ta vie.


ben oui. Les gens ont des rves idiots. Qui les mne dans le gouffre. et aprs, ils vont gueuler que c'est de la faute aux gens comme moi qui vivent dans des immeubles de 5 tages, proches tramway et tous commerces.




> Ton exprience  Montpellier, ne reste qu'un exemple perso hein, par ma part, mon exemple perso ne montre pas du tout la mme chose, dans un cas comme dans l'autre, cela ne signifie rien, sans plus de donnes.


Certes. Ce que je veux dire, c'est que la construction urbaine se concentre l ou il y a de l'emploi. Et aprs, il y a les rveurs qui croient au paradis de la petite maison avec jardin. paradis qui ne rsiste pas  une tude comptable prcise. Mais bon, on prfre rver que compter, et aprs, quand les comptes ne sont pas bons, on accuse les gens qui eux, ont fait les comptes, d'tre de grossiers personnages. On nage en plein dlire.




> D'ailleurs ce qui est marrant, c'est que dans l'Hrault, malgr la grosse agglomration comme Montpellier et d'autres villes plus importantes que par chez moi, le taux de chmage y est plus lev que dans mon dpartement de campagne profonde (la plus grosse ville de mon dpartement fait 34 000 habitants, et la seconde passe directement  10 000), bon sur des chiffres de 2016 mais tout de mme..


Dj, la deuxime ville du dpartement, c'est Bziers, et dans le genre sinistr, on trouve difficilement pire en France. Ca quilibre un peu. Ensuite, c'est un peu particulier, parce-que si Montpellier est dynamique et cre de l'emploi, la situation particulire de la ville(au soleil, tudiante) attire plein de gens. J'avais des chiffres de 2014, quand j'ai boug. A l'poque, le dpartement de l'Hraut(essentiellement l'agglomration Montpelliraine) accueillait 1000 nouveaux habitants par mois...dont la moiti tait repartie la queue basse six mois plus tard.

Situation paradoxale : un des rares endroits de France qui cre de l'emploi, mais le chmage monte(et les salaires baissent) parce-que tout le monde s'y prcipite. Et oui, on y croise pas mal de misre. Quand un emploi se cre, 3 personnes essaient d'immigrer vers la ville pour y trouver leur coin de paradis. Tous n'y parviennent pas, c'est mathmatique. Ca montre aussi  quel point la situation est dsespre ailleurs. Si les gens  Epinal ou  Chateauroux avaient de vraies perspectives, ils ne se jetteraient pas sur ce genre de chimres de la sorte. Le soleil n'explique pas tout.




> Certes, mais c'est pire en centre-ville, car de base, les loyers sont plus levs, du coup cela explique en parti que les gens s'en loigne, ce n'est pas qu'une volont goste de vivre  la campagne comme le disait miaow. C'est la o je voulais en venir.


Non, bien sur, c'est juste le fantasme du petit coin de paradis. D'ailleurs, les gens qui ont leur potager ou leurs poules(ou les deux), je ne vois pas le souci qu'ils aillent vivre  la campagne - si ils en ont les moyens ou le talent. Moi, je ne sais pas jaardiner. A quoi a sert que je bouffe des terres arables pour un jardin dont je ne tirerais jamais rien???




> Ou tout simplement, comme je disais plus haut, les gens ont envie ( tord ou  raison, je ne juge pas, je suis moi-mme en appart), d'avoir une maison avec un bout de jardin pour les gamins, plutt que de vivre au 10me tage d'une tour au milieu d'une cit btonne. Le prix est une chose, la qualit de vie en est une autre (mais oui je comprends que c'est vouloir le beurre et l'argent du beurre)


Ben oui. Quand on est sans le sou, on ne fait pas le difficille. J'ai vcu en Allemagne avec 300DM par mois, j'ai fait avec. C'tait dur, mais j'ai mang mon gravier sans gueuler, et je m'ne suis sorti. Quand tu as une dame qui te sort un budget du genre
"je suis alle  la campagne parceque c'est moins cher"
"je ne travaille pas, j'ai choisi d'lever mes enfants"
"avec la pension alimentaire et les aides sociales, j'ai 1200 par mois"
"j'ai 80m"

Bon, je touche bien plus que a(plus du double, nettement), et j'ai une surface infrieure pour deux adultes, une pr-ado, et un bb. videmment, a me coute bonbon en loyer. Mais c'est un choix, choix que j'assume. Mon petit sort souvent au parc pour pallier le manque de jardin et l'exigut du logement. C'est un choix. J'en assume les consquences. D'autres ont fait un autre choix, mais c'est  moi d'assumer les consquences de leurs choix? Euh, comment dire.....




> Pas grand chose  ajouter la dessus (je suis plutt d'accord), en dehors du "la campagne a cot cher", a cot cher car c'est mal desservi et que les services se dsertifient.


C'est mal desservi, c'est la loi du genre. Tu ne peux pas relier Montubois la Chicaille(50 habitants  tout casser) en RER.

Aprs, les services se desertifient, je pense avoir donn mon avis l-dessus(pour ceux qui ont la flemme de remonter : c'est une erreur stratgique  mon sens d'avoir ferm tous ces trucs l).

Mais que les deux points plaisent ou pas, c'est la ralit du monde moderne. Quand ton choix de vie(louer une maison de 80m loin de tout alors que personne dans le foyer ne bosse ni n'a l'intention de obsser) se trouve tre dsastreux, tu le remets en question.




> Accessoirement, vivre  la campagne, ne signifie pas forcment vivre  70km de ton boulot. Vu que tu utilises pas mal d'exemple perso : je vis  la campagne depuis une douzaine d'annes (ville de 6000 habitants je le rappelle), je suis  2/3 bornes de mon boulot, et je n'ai ni voiture, ni mme le permis (car j'ai habit en banlieue parisienne / dans des villes plus grosses jusque l). Et le seul "problme" que je rencontre, c'est que c'est la chienlit d'aller faire des courses sans avoir de voiture, car il n'y a mme pas 1 ligne de bus dans le patelin qui va vers les centres commerciaux dans la zone un peu excentre (donc 5/6 km de chez moi, donc pas possible de faire des grosses courses et a bouffe 2h aller-retour (sans parler du temps de faire les courses elles-mmes) si je me dmerde pas autrement que d'y aller  pieds).


a,  Taverny, j'avais exactement un bus par jour pour aller au centre commercial(je ne l'ai jamais pris, soit je marchais, 30 minutes, soit je prenais la voiture), je sens ta douleur. Des choix politiques tout-voiture aberrants ont t faits dans les dcennies prcdentes, il est temps de les revoir. Le tramway qui mne aux centres commerciaux est toujours bourr ici, preuve que c'est un modle qui marche(mme si facilit par la concentration de la ville). Il faut repenser les zones urbaines, grandes ou petites, et les emplacements commerciaux sont un sujet majeur de disruption de la qualit de vie(sous prtexte de prix infrieurs - la bonne blague - seuls les produits dont la mnagre connait le prix sont moins cher. Ils se rattrapent sur le reste).




> Alors oui, y'a pas de uber et autres services de livraisons  domicile, y'a pas de fast-food, le cinma est rikiki, et y'a pas grand chose  faire le soir (bref que des trucs dont je me fou), mais une simple ligne de bus me suffirait  vivre de faon tout  fait satisfaisante (et permettrait  pas mal de monde de ne plus prendre systmatiquement la voiture, pour en revenir un peu au niveau cologique).


oui, mais cette simple ligne de bus ncessite de repenser compltement l'espace urbain(fut-ce du mini-urbain). parce-qu'un arrt de bus dans un lotissement ne marche jamais bien - les gens sont trop loin, ne vont pas marcher assez loin, et le bus sera vide. Les transports en commun marchent bien l ou la population est dense. Tout est li. Le ptrole va couter de plus en plus cher  extraire, donc le tout-voiture est une impasse. Donc il faut des transports en commun. Donc il faut densifier les habitations. Est-ce que ton bled, ce sont des maisons parses, ou est-ce que c'est plus un village ancien et un peu resserr? Dans le deuxime cas, il n'y a pas grand chose  changer pour qu'un bus marche. Dans le premier cas, tu est chocolat.

----------


## Ecthelion2

> C'est mal desservi, c'est la loi du genre. Tu ne peux pas relier Montubois la Chicaille(50 habitants  tout casser) en RER.


Oui enfin il y a un juste milieu, dans mon cas perso, je parle d'une ligne de bus (mme pas plusieurs) pour une ville de 6000 habitants hein, pas de relier des lieux-dits en TGV. :p





> Mais que les deux points plaisent ou pas, c'est la ralit du monde moderne. Quand ton choix de vie(louer une maison de 80m loin de tout alors que personne dans le foyer ne bosse ni n'a l'intention de obsser) se trouve tre dsastreux, tu le remets en question.


Certes, mais comme je le disais  miaow, la campagne ce n'est pas QUE a.

Je vis  la campagne, et je suis en location dans un appart dans un petit immeuble (je ne suis pas dans les barres HLM de la ville), comme je le disais, la seule diffrence entre toi et moi, c'est la taille de la ville (et le manque de transport en commun qui en dcoule, et ma paie qui doit faire  peine la moiti de la tienne voir moins  ::aie:: ), mais l'on vit pratiquement de la mme faon hein.  :;):  





> oui, mais cette simple ligne de bus ncessite de repenser compltement l'espace urbain(fut-ce du mini-urbain). parce-qu'un arrt de bus dans un lotissement ne marche jamais bien - les gens sont trop loin, ne vont pas marcher assez loin, et le bus sera vide. Les transports en commun marchent bien l ou la population est dense. Tout est li. Le ptrole va couter de plus en plus cher  extraire, donc le tout-voiture est une impasse. Donc il faut des transports en commun. Donc il faut densifier les habitations. Est-ce que ton bled, ce sont des maisons parses, ou est-ce que c'est plus un village ancien et un peu resserr? Dans le deuxime cas, il n'y a pas grand chose  changer pour qu'un bus marche. Dans le premier cas, tu est chocolat.


Non non, c'est une petite ville (classe  l'UNESCO  ::D: ) avec un centre ville dense, avec de petits immeubles dans le centre ville (2  4 tages), un ou deux quartiers HLM avec des btiments plus grands)  5mn  pied du centre, et le reste, c'est effectivement des rues pavillonnaires (mais pas parses, c'est comme n'importe quelle rue pavillonnaire que l'on pourrait trouver mme en banlieue parisienne, avec des jardins colls les uns aux autres), et avec une zone commerciale et une zone industrielle un peu plus excentres.

Pour moi, y'a mme pas besoin de 10 lignes de bus ni mme de rer, 1 voir 2 seraient largement suffisantes (pour peu qu'elles se croisent pas trop loin et que tu puisses passer de l'une  l'autre rapidement pour aller bosser ou aller faire tes courses en sortant du boulot), on pourrait mme faire une pseudo gare routire (enfin une place btonne quoi xD) o se croiserait les deux lignes et o pourraient se garer les bus scolaires qui amnent les gamins des petits patelins autour, au collge en centre ville, au lieu qu'ils se garent sur le rond point  ct de celui-ci et fassent chier tout le monde...  ::mouarf:: 

En revanche, mme si cologiquement cela serait peut-tre mieux, vu la disposition et la largeur de certaine des rues, faut oublier le tram c'est clair.

----------


## fredoche

> Ben oui, ils le font. C'est spcifique  Paris(et  certains villages particuliers du sud, comme Gordes). Mais oui, ils le font. Et ils ont une arme de domestique pour s'occuper de la popote et des poussires. Et ils ont la mme chose  Londres,  NY, etc.... Quand je dis riches, c'est _riches_.


tu sais ce que c'est a ? C'est un raisonnement o l'exception fait la rgle



> Les surfaces inoccupes, c'est du bureau. Le bureau, a attire beaucoup moins d'ennuis que des habitants, dans l'esprit drang des investisseurs(l, on repasser chez les superriches). Et on se retrouve avec des gens qui prfrent construire des bureaux - dont ils savent pertinemment que 35% resteront inoccups - plutt que des logements qui prendraient immdiatement preneur - *mais un logement, a a des normes un peu plus compliques, alors bon....
> *


Les ERP tu as dj entendu parler je prsume ?
Par exemple l o tu travailles en ce moment, le plateau, l'immeuble de bureau, ton espace ouvert de travail  plusieurs, c'est un ERP.
Et quand tu fais un ERP, l tu dcouvres ce que sont les rgles qui l'accompagnent

Le rsidentiel c'est nibe  cot. C'est d'ailleurs pour a que des immeubles peuvent tomber littralement en poussire ou devenir de vrais taudis, comme  Marseille, si tu suis un peu l'actualit.



> C'est pourtant simple : si tu ne peux plus te payer d'essence, tu ne roules plus(et tu crves, mais a, c'est juste un bonus, pas l'objectif premier)


Oui

----------


## el_slapper

> (.../...)Non non, c'est une petite ville (classe  l'UNESCO ) avec un centre ville dense, avec de petits immeubles dans le centre ville (2  4 tages), un ou deux quartiers HLM avec des btiments plus grands)  5mn  pied du centre, et le reste, c'est effectivement des rues pavillonnaires (mais pas parses, c'est comme n'importe quelle rue pavillonnaire que l'on pourrait trouver mme en banlieue parisienne, avec des jardins colls les uns aux autres), et avec une zone commerciale et une zone industrielle un peu plus excentres.
> 
> Pour moi, y'a mme pas besoin de 10 lignes de bus ni mme de rer, 1 voir 2 seraient largement suffisantes (pour peu qu'elles se croisent pas trop loin et que tu puisses passer de l'une  l'autre rapidement pour aller bosser ou aller faire tes courses en sortant du boulot), on pourrait mme faire une pseudo gare routire (enfin une place btonne quoi xD) o se croiserait les deux lignes et o pourraient se garer les bus scolaires qui amnent les gamins des petits patelins autour, au collge en centre ville, au lieu qu'ils se garent sur le rond point  ct de celui-ci et fassent chier tout le monde...


Typiquement, un ou deux bus - lis avec les villes voisines - devraient pouvoir tre mis en place. Aprs, c'est une question de choix politique de dpense. Et on se fait plus facilement rlire en mettant 3 fleurs ici ou l qu'en mettant une ligne de bus(et c'est pareil en grandes villes, hein...). Mais oui, dans ce cas, c'est possible. C'est juste qu'on sort de 40 ans de tout-voiture, et qu'il faut changer les mentalits.




> En revanche, mme si cologiquement cela serait peut-tre mieux, vu la disposition et la largeur de certaine des rues, faut oublier le tram c'est clair.


Un tram pour une ville de moins de moins de 100 000 habitants? Tu oublies. La limite basse, c'est Besanon(116 000 habitants). Ville qui d'ailleurs a fait un super boulot.




> tu sais ce que c'est a ? C'est un raisonnement o l'exception fait la rgle


Une exception qui frappe une rgion qui couvre 20% de la population Franaise. Et 30% de la cration de richesse nationale. Et qui pse fortement sur les budgets nationaux. Quand tu est oblig de massifier les RER  cause de a, tu as moins de pognon pour les lignes de bus locales.




> Les ERP tu as dj entendu parler je prsume ?
> Par exemple l o tu travailles en ce moment, le plateau, l'immeuble de bureau, ton espace ouvert de travail  plusieurs, c'est un ERP.
> Et quand tu fais un ERP, l tu dcouvres ce que sont les rgles qui l'accompagnent
> 
> Le rsidentiel c'est nibe  cot. C'est d'ailleurs pour a que des immeubles peuvent tomber littralement en poussire ou devenir de vrais taudis, comme  Marseille, si tu suis un peu l'actualit.


Tu me parles du monde rel, je te parles de l'imaginaire des propritaires, pour qui les pauvres puent et cassent le matriel ou ils habitent, alors que les socits sont civilises et respectent le matos(en faisant bosser lesdits pauvres, mais bon, on en est pas  une contradiction prs).

----------


## fredoche

> Les ERP tu as dj entendu parler je prsume ?
> Par exemple l o tu travailles en ce moment, le plateau, l'immeuble de bureau, ton espace ouvert de travail  plusieurs, c'est un ERP.
> Et quand tu fais un ERP, l tu dcouvres ce que sont les rgles qui l'accompagnent


Bon j'ai probablement dit une connerie. En mme temps, ce sera surement pas la dernire  ::?:  Mais bon, en tant que lieu de travail, les contraintes restent grandes, puisque le droit du travail s'applique.

par contre je regardais vite fait et  visiblement le prix moyen du m2 de bureau lou  paris ce serait 457 hors taxe et hors charge annuel
https://www.bureauxlocaux.com/prix-marche/bureaux/paris

et le prix moyen d'un m2 d'appartement, on serait  28 TTC hors charges mensuel soit 336 annuel

On voit quand mme des intrts financiers et pas juste la volont de fuir les ennuis

----------


## fredoche

> Une exception qui frappe une rgion qui couvre 20% de la population Franaise. Et 30% de la cration de richesse nationale. Et qui pse fortement sur les budgets nationaux. Quand tu est oblig de massifier les RER  cause de a, tu as moins de pognon pour les lignes de bus locales.


Mais enfin tu nous parles des supers riches qui dbarquent avec leurs armes de serviteurs pour 15 jours  Paris dans ce qui serait leur proprit, c'est eux l'exception... Tu en fais une rgle gnrale qui explique une partie du manque de logements. L'autre partie, c'est airbnb selon toi.

Tout a c'est du clich selon moi

L'IDF est aussi une exception, mais d'un autre genre  ::mouarf::

----------


## MiaowZedong

> Bon j'ai probablement dit une connerie. En mme temps, ce sera surement pas la dernire  Mais bon, en tant que lieu de travail, les contraintes restent grandes, puisque le droit du travail s'applique.
> 
> par contre je regardais vite fait et  visiblement le prix moyen du m2 de bureau lou  paris ce serait 457 hors taxe et hors charge annuel
> https://www.bureauxlocaux.com/prix-marche/bureaux/paris
> 
> et le prix moyen d'un m2 d'appartement, on serait  28 TTC hors charges mensuel soit 336 annuel
> 
> On voit quand mme eds intrts financiers et pas juste la volont de fuir les ennuis


Oui, c'est clairement des intrts financiers, et c'est justement ce que dit *el_slapper*: les bureaux sont plus rentables, de mme que les logements de luxe, et tant pis si on ne les utilise jamais, l'immobilier c'est une valeur refuge comme l'or, a ne perd pas de sa valeur (et a ne le perdra sans doute pas  l'avenir: baisser le prix de l'immobilier, a veut dire lser les propritaires, donc les vieux, qui votent, donc qui sont couts des politiques qui feront donc tout pour que l'immobilier continue de flamber, au dpens des jeunes qui ne pourront jamais se loger dcemment...)

----------


## el_slapper

> Mais enfin tu nous parles des supers riches qui dbarquent avec leurs armes de serviteurs pour 15 jours  Paris dans ce qui serait leur proprit, c'est eux l'exception... Tu en fais une rgle gnrale qui explique une partie du manque de logements. L'autre partie, c'est airbnb selon toi.


Sauf qu'ils occupent des surfaces dlirantes. Ils sont peu nombreux, mais ils ont une empreinte terrible.

----------


## fredoche

> Oui, c'est clairement des intrts financiers, et c'est justement ce que dit *el_slapper*: les bureaux sont plus rentables, de mme que les logements de luxe


 ::aie::  Faut que je me remette  la lecture moi : je savais pas que "a attire beaucoup moins d'ennuis " tait synonyme de "plus rentables", mme si je peux comprendre in fine

Au demeurant le recouvrement des impays pour les entreprises me parait dans bien des cas plus compliqu qu'avec des particuliers

Et la valeur de l'immobilier, c'est juste oublier que c'est un march comme un autre, avec des enjeux normes en terme systmique, mais c'est un march  :;):

----------


## fredoche

> Sauf qu'ils occupent des surfaces dlirantes. Ils sont peu nombreux, mais ils ont une empreinte terrible.


Excuse-moi mais on voit o une analyse de a ? Dans une ville de 2 millions d'habitants, quels sont ces gens qui ont une empreinte terrible tout en tant peu nombreux ?

J'ai l'impression que tu me parles de Khadafi dbarquant avec sa cour et ses chameaux.

Ou des Quataris chers  Sarko

----------


## el_slapper

> Excuse-moi mais on voit o une analyse de a ? Dans une ville de 2 millions d'habitants, quels sont ces gens qui ont une empreinte terrible tout en tant peu nombreux ?
> 
> J'ai l'impression que tu me parles de Khadafi dbarquant avec sa cour et ses chameaux.
> 
> Ou des Quataris chers  Sarko


C'est  peu prs a, mais en plus nombreux. Beaucoup plus nombreux. Des russes, des arabes, des chinois, des amricains, etc....

Je n'ai plus les journaux papiers sous les yeux. Mais quelques milliers de gugusses prenant _chacun_ la place de 10/12 familles dans l'hypercentre, repoussant des dizaines de milliers de riches familles franaises plus loin, qui elles mmes repoussent..... a participe  la gentrification, au mme titre que les bureaux et air BnB. Ce sont des facteurs qui s'additionnent. Et  la fin, mme le couple de cadre en info correctement pays se retrouve  ouatte mille kilomtres. On ne parlera mme pas du smicard qui en est bon pour ses deux heures de RER matin, autant le soir.

----------


## benjani13

En contrepied du topic ouvert par Mingolito (que je boycotterait comme tous ses topics) concernant le revenue universel, Le Mdia a sorti une vido sur le sujet, prsentant diffrents modles. Le modle Macronien avec contreparties, le modle du salaire universel, celui de  l'inverse de la gratuit des produits et services de bases. Ce dernier modle se rsume par financer la gratuit plutt que de donner un revenu universel, afin d'viter une inflation des prix qui ferait aller le revenu universel dans la poche des entreprises, des propritaires.




Et comme c'est trolldi, je ne rsiste pas  vous partager une vido de Groland sur laquelle je viens de tomber. Une superbe parodie de la stratgie de la petite phrase de Macron:

----------


## MiaowZedong

> En contrepied du topic ouvert par Mingolito (que je boycotterait comme tous ses topics) concernant le revenue universel, Le Mdia a sorti une vido sur le sujet, prsentant diffrents modles. Le modle Macronien avec contreparties, le modle du salaire universel, celui de  l'inverse de la gratuit des produits et services de bases. Ce dernier modle se rsume par financer la gratuit plutt que de donner un revenu universel, afin d'viter une inflation des prix qui ferait aller le revenu universel dans la poche des entreprises, des propritaires.


Malheureusement, il a t demontr et redemontr (par exemple dans les kibbutzim) que la gratuit mne a la surconsommation et au gaspillage. Mme des prix bas suventionns (comme dans le Bloc de l'Est dans les annes 70 et 80) suffisent pour causer un gaspillage massif. L'humain est ainsi fait que tout ce qui n'est pas cher est gaspill.

Le seul moyen d'introduire la gratuit, c'est d'introduire en mme temps le rationnement obligatoire.

----------


## benjani13

Le 14 fvrier, le parlement europen, sans viser la France nommment, a condamn le recours disproportionn  la force contre les manifestants et a raffirmer le droit de manifester pacifiquement. Ce texte vot tait  l'origine plus dure et visait expressment la France, mais il a t amend par les groupes de droite. Cf: https://www.lemonde.fr/societe/artic...3513_3224.html

En ce mme jour du 14 fvrier, c'est carrment le *conseil des droits de l'homme de l'ONU* qui publie une tribune s'inquitant du grand nombre de bless dans les manifestations en France, de la doctrine de maintien de l'ordre mettant  mal le droit de manifester, ainsi que les lois en cours de votes. Cf: https://www.ohchr.org/FR/NewsEvents/...24166&LangID=F

----------


## Invit

Bonjour 

On ne parle pas de la violence des manifestants, mais uniquement des forces de l'ordre qui ont des moyens de dfense.

Sinon, il faut m'expliquer comment se dfendre contre les pavs, les barres de fers, les cocktails molotov (il y en a eu le week-end dernier), etc ...


Philippe

----------


## Ryu2000

> *Nous sommes conscients du fait que certaines manifestations sont devenues violentes et ont entrain des dbordements*, mais nous craignons que la rponse disproportionne  ces excs puisse dissuader la population de continuer  exercer ses liberts fondamentales. Il est trs inquitant de constater qu'aprs des semaines de manifestations, les restrictions et tactiques de gestion des rassemblements et du recours  la force ne se sont pas amliores.


Il faut savoir que les manifestations sont pacifique tant qu'il n'y a pas de force de l'ordre. (quoi que maintenant que les black blocs ont infiltr le mouvement a a peut-tre chang)
Ce sont les forces de l'ordre qui ont pour ordre de provoquer les manifestants, jusqu' ce qu'il y ait une rponse de leur part.

Dans certains actes des gilets jaunes les manifestants taient tous fouill plusieurs fois, on leur enlevait leur chapeau, leur gants, leur lunettes de protection, leur produit contre les gaz lacrymogne, etc.

----------


## Jon Shannow

A propos des jets de pavs (que je ne cautionne d'aucune faon), le Ministre de la Rpression (Adolf Castaner) a dclar, aprs le samedi le pire des samedis des GJ, que si les policiers n'avaient pas de casque et de bouclier, quand ils se prennent un pav, ils seraient gravement blesss. Je n'en doute absolument pas. Mais, quand on interdit, le samedi suivant, les GJ de porter des casques, et qu'on leur lance des balles de dfense en caoutchouc, c'est pas grave ? Recevoir un tir de LBD quivaut  se prendre un parpaing jet du 3me tage d'un immeuble. C'est vrai que c'est pas dangereux !  ::aie::

----------


## halaster08

Personne ne critique le fait que des policiers se dfendent, mais les moyens compltement disproportionn dans certains cas, par exemple comme on peut le voir dans plusieurs vidos (notamment le reportage suisse sur les LBD post sur ici ou sur l'autre fil GJ) certains tirs de LBD ne sont absolument pas justifi !

----------


## Ryu2000

> si les policiers n'avaient pas de casque et de bouclier, quand ils se prennent un pav, ils seraient gravement blesss.


En parlant de pav, a me rappelle une intox de BFM TV :
BFMTV accuse  tort les Gilets jaunes davoir dpav une rue



> En duplex depuis les Champs-lyses dimanche, un journaliste de BFMTV a affirm  tort quune large zone avait t dpave par les Gilets jaunes. Il sagissait en ralit dune zone de travaux dpave pour accueillir une piste cyclable. Interpell par les internautes, le journaliste a reconnu son erreur.





> Lors d'un duplex au lendemain de la manifestation  Paris, un journaliste montre une large zone dpave. Il a ensuite reconnu son erreur : il s'agissait d'une zone de travaux.


D'ailleurs c'tait bizarre dans une des premires manifestations, il y avait plein de matriaux de construction en plein milieu de la manifestation, je ne sais pas qu'est-ce que a foutait l, du coup les casseurs ont eu du bois  cramer.




> certains tirs de LBD ne sont absolument pas justifi !


Il faudrait demander  ceux qui bossent dans le centre de commande pourquoi ils ordonnent  des CRS "rendez-vous  ce point et tirez sur cette personne".
Ils ont une vision globale de la situation (contrairement aux CRS), et ce sont eux qui dcident sur qui et quand les CRS tirent.

----------


## el_slapper

> Malheureusement, il a t demontr et redemontr (par exemple dans les kibbutzim) que la gratuit mne a la surconsommation et au gaspillage. Mme des prix bas subventionns (comme dans le Bloc de l'Est dans les annes 70 et 80) suffisent pour causer un gaspillage massif. L'humain est ainsi fait que tout ce qui n'est pas cher est gaspill.
> 
> Le seul moyen d'introduire la gratuit, c'est d'introduire en mme temps le rationnement obligatoire.


Je suis d'accord sur le principe de la gratuit, pas sur celui du bon march. En Europe de l'Est(ma femme est de l-bas, et assez ge pour se souvenir), c'est surtout que l'approvisionnement ne suivait pas. Sur un produit comme le papier toilettes(ou on ne consomme pas plus parce-que c'est moins cher), il y a eu 40 ans de pnurie(ce qui tait fort emmerdant). Ce qui fait que quand il y en avait ne magasin, les gens se jetaient dessus. Difficile de conclure que c'tait  cause du prix subventionn.

J'avais vu(bon, d'accord, a n'est qu'un exemple) des mdecins sudafricains qui partaient dans la brousse en action de charit, et offraient des soins(notamment dentaires) pour 1% du prix rel. Ce que les locaux pouvaient se permettre. lesdits mdecins avaient constat que la gratuit dtruisait la valeur de leur travail aux yeux de leurs patients, mais que ds qu'il fallait payer, fut-ce une obole, ils taient respects, et drangs seulement pour de vrais soucis.

Mais oui, la gratuit donne de mauvaise habitudes. Ou alors il faut tricher. Exemple de tricherie :  Vilnius, les transports en commun sont gratuits. mais il faut quand mme se trimballer avec son abonnement(gratuit), pour prouver qu'on a fait un effort pour mriter. Le pur gratuit est  fuir.

----------


## Ecthelion2

> D'ailleurs c'tait bizarre dans une des premires manifestations, il y avait plein de matriaux de construction en plein milieu de la manifestation, je ne sais pas qu'est-ce que a foutait l, du coup les casseurs ont eu du bois  cramer.


Bah c'tait aux organisateurs de se renseigner un minimum sur le parcours qu'ils voulaient emprunter...





> Il faudrait demander  ceux qui bossent dans le centre de commande pourquoi ils ordonnent  des CRS "rendez-vous  ce point et tirez sur cette personne".
> Ils ont une vision globale de la situation (contrairement aux CRS), *et ce sont eux qui dcident sur qui et quand les CRS tirent.*


Faux.

Si tu te renseignais un minimum sur le fonctionnement de nos forces de l'ordre, tu saurais que les tirs de LBD40 ne ncessitent pas d'ordre ou l'aval de la hirarchie, les CRS peuvent les utiliser quand ils le veulent.

----------


## benjani13

> On ne parle pas de la violence des manifestants, mais uniquement des forces de l'ordre qui ont des moyens de dfense.


Encore une fois, qu'il y ait des manifestants violents oui, personne ne dit le contraire. Qu'on ne voit QUE les violence des forces de l'ordre c'est absolument faux. Pendant plus de deux mois presque aucune image de violence policire n'a t diffuse! Tu regardes rellement les infos? Encore avant hier la vido d'un car de CRS coinc dans les bouchons se faisant caillass a fait le tour des sites de presse, et je parle pas de la vido des insultes envers Finkielkraut qui a occup les mdias tous le weekend. C'est tellement pas diffus que ds le lundi matin des dputs veulent faire une loi sur l'antisionisme.

Avec quelles illres regardes tu les mdias? As tu (malheureusement) cout les Calvi, Barbier, Apathie, Praud, Brunet, les plateaux de CNEWS, de BFM, et j'en passe?

Et pour finir, je rpte que ce n'est pas par ce que je critique la couverture mdiatique du mouvement que je rfute qu'il y ait des manifestants violents. Mais il semble que certains aiment accepter des "packages" de prt  penser (gilets jaunes tous violents, les mdias montrent que les violences policires, mais mon bon monsieur comment les policiers vont se dfendre sans grenades  lancer sur des civils, etc, ...)

En tout cas les mdias retrouvent la vue au fur et  mesure. Les images des violences policires ont t diffuss (tout en continuant de montrer les violences des manifestants, et c'est normal), quelques uns des prsentateurs/ditorialistes que j'ai cits ont commenc  inflchir leur discours. Dernire preuve en date, je viens de tomber sur cet extrait de BFMTV o les prsentateurs mettent ouvertement en doutent le nombre de manifestant donn par la police:
https://twitter.com/Brevesdepresse/s...90450791583744




> Sinon, il faut m'expliquer comment se dfendre contre les pavs, les barres de fers, les cocktails molotov (il y en a eu le week-end dernier), etc ...


C'est possible d'avoir un peu de mesure? Un peu de rflexion? Soit on arme les policiers jusqu'aux dents sans aucun contrle, soit on les envoie une marguerite sur l'oreille?

Les policiers et gendarmes sont quips d'armes, ont le droit d'en faire usage soit de leur initiative, soit avec aval de la hirarchie suivant l'arme. Tous cela obit  des rglements prcis et stricts. Il n'y a aucune justification  ce qu'un manifestant se prenne une balle de LBD40 dans lil. Aucune. Quand une arme provoque des blessures graves de faon systmatique il est absolument sain que son usage soit remis en cause. De mme quand une arme est systmatiquement utilises en dehors des rgles tablies.

Je termine sur cette vido de Laurent Nunez (diffuse sur son compte twitter) qui date d'hier, o il dit qu' chaque fois qu'il y a eu suspicions (et il insiste sur ce mot) de violence policire, c'tait en riposte, de manire toujours proportionne,  des agressions extrme contre les forces de l'ordre par des militants d'extrme gauche/droite. Comment peut il  ce point nous prendre pour des c***

----------


## Ryu2000

> Bah c'tait aux organisateurs de se renseigner un minimum sur le parcours qu'ils voulaient emprunter...


Non mais tout le monde savaient que a allait passer par l (a devait tre vers les champs Elyses) donc a aurait pu tre rang par les entreprises.






> les CRS peuvent les utiliser quand ils le veulent.


Peut-tre mais souvent a vient des ordres, j'ai entendu Alexandre Langlois le dire et j'ai confiance en lui dans ce genre de question.
Il y a clairement un problme dans les ordres qu'on donne au CRS (comme quand on dit  l'intgralit des groupes de CRS de bloquer la sortie).




> Quand une arme provoque des blessures graves de faon systmatique il est absolument sain que son usage soit remis en cause. De mme quand une arme est systmatiquement utilises en dehors des rgles tablies.


Quand a touche les jambes a blesse beaucoup moins.
Et a marche pas mal, plein de gens ne manifestent pas car ils ont peur d'avoir une blessure de guerre.
Le but du LBD c'est de dissuader les gens de manifester, non ?

----------


## Charvalos

> Le but du LBD c'est de dissuader les gens de manifester, non ?


Non, le but de cette arme est de matriser un individu agressif, seul, en lui tirant dans le bas-ventre, par exemple. Elle n'est absolument pas faite pour tirer  la tte car c'est beaucoup trop dangereux vu  laquelle les balles sortent.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Non, le but de cette arme est de matriser un individu agressif


Pour cela il y a les gaz lacrymognes.
C'est beaucoup plus efficace qu'un taser par exemple (bon c'est chiant d'avoir deux aiguilles enfonces dans le corps, mais au moins tu peux te barrer assez vite).


Limpact dun tir de Taser sur la peau au ralenti

=====
=====
Il y a un dput LREM qui dit n'importe quoi :
L'antisionisme puni comme l'antismitisme? Des dputs veulent une loi



> Plusieurs dputs prvoient de proposer une rsolution ou une proposition de loi afin que l'antisionisme - le fait d'tre oppos  la cration, l'existence ou l'extension de l'tat d'Isral - soit reconnu comme un dlit, au mme titre que l'antismitisme, a indiqu le dput LREM Sylvain Maillard,  France info, ce lundi 18 fvrier.


Le sionisme c'est un truc politique, critiquer le sionisme ce n'est pas critiquer les juifs...

Critiquer la politique de l'Arabie Saoudite ou la politique du Qatar ce n'est pas critiquer les musulmans.
Tous les juifs ne soutiennent pas la politique isralienne, tous les musulmans ne soutiennent pas la politique d'Arabie Saoudite.

Il faut arrter de vouloir imposer un amalgame entre judophobie et anti-sionisme.
Les gens ont le droit de critiquer la politique isralienne. C'est n'importe quoi de faire du chantage  l'antismitisme pour empcher les gens de critiquer la politique isralienne.

Il existe des rabbins anti-sioniste, on va dire qu'ils sont anti-juif peut-tre ?
Un rabbin anti-sioniste offre au Hezbollah un cadeau  de la part du peuple juif 



> Un rabbin dune frange ultra-orthodoxe radicale et anti-sioniste sest adress mardi  la quatrime Convention mondiale de solidarit avec la Palestine, tenue  Beyrouth, et a promis que le judasme naccepterait jamais  loccupation impie sous quelque forme que ce soit dune partie de la Palestine .


LES JUIFS ANTISIONISTES



> Il faut  quand mme souligner ici, que certains Juifs religieux, profondment antisionistes, condamnent au nom de leur foi  en Dieu la cration dun Etat juif, aussi bien dans le pass que dans le prsent, et ils srigent  avec des accents mystiques dune violence extrme contre les pratiques  gnocidaires  de leurs coreligionnaires

----------


## MiaowZedong

> En Europe de l'Est(ma femme est de l-bas, et assez ge pour se souvenir), c'est surtout que l'approvisionnement ne suivait pas. Sur un produit comme le papier toilettes(ou on ne consomme pas plus parce-que c'est moins cher), il y a eu 40 ans de pnurie(ce qui tait fort emmerdant). Ce qui fait que quand il y en avait ne magasin, les gens se jetaient dessus. Difficile de conclure que c'tait  cause du prix subventionn.


Je n'ai pas des chiffres sur tous les pays de l'Est et sur tous les biens (ce serait le travail de toute une vie que de les analyser). Mais s'agissant de nourriture et d'URSS, l'approvisionnement par tte tait suprieur aux pays Occidentaux, on ne peut pas dire que l'approvisionnement tait insuffisant. Et pourtant, "quand il y en avait en magasin, les gens se jetaient dessus". Sinon la totalit, la plupart des pnuries dans le bloc de l'Est relevaient d'un problme de distribution qui tait systmique (le sovitisme tait beaucoup plus efficace pour produire que pour distribuer).

----------


## ABCIWEB

> Le fascisme est mort en 1945. C'est un terme galvaud comme "communisme" et "racisme".


Mussolini est mort mais pas ses techniques de gouvernance. C'est vident si tu prends le temps de regarder ce documentaire visible jusqu'au 20 fvrier sur Arte et intitul *Trump et le coup d'tat des multinationales*.   

Il fait rfrence  John Ralston Saul. Selon lui, c'est Mussolini qui a thoris le premier l'ide du corporatisme avec la moiti des intellectuels italiens :



> L'individu ne peut pas tre la source de lgitimit dans la socit. 
> 
> Seul l'intrt personnel est lgitime. 
> Seuls les groupements d'intrts sont lgitimes. 
> 
> Le corporatisme dsigne le contrle d'un Etat ou d'un organisme par des groupements d'intrts.


Tout rentre trs facilement dans cette grille de lecture. Ce sont bien des groupements d'intrts, multinationales/banques qui ponctionnent les ressources financires et s'arrangent pour nous proposer un semblant de dmocratie. La campagne lectorale de Macron a t finance par des groupes d'intrts puissants, il reprsente leurs intrts, pas les intrts du peuple. Et ce n'est pas de la thorie, ce sont des faits :

*Corporatisme : Transferts des recettes et du pouvoir de l'tat (donc diminution du service public), et des droits des citoyens au profit des multinationales/banques*
- Traits europens de libre change internationaux avec possibilit pour les multinationales d'attaquer les tats pour manque  gagner dans un tribunal priv.
- Paradis fiscaux autoriss pour chapper  l'impt.
- Impt de seulement 15% sur les bnfices des multinationales, contre 30% pour les autres (en France).
- Vente des aroports de Paris et de La Franaise des Jeux.
- Dpart de Hulot qui ne pouvait pas empcher le renforcement/continuit du lobby nuclaire.
- Suppression de la Flat taxe.
- Suppression de l'impt sur la fortune et pression des patrons du CAC 40 pour acclrer la rforme.
- CICE profitant principalement aux multinationales.
- Rforme successives du code du travail pour une meilleure rentabilit des entreprises.
- Refus de voter la priorit d'utiliser des logiciels libres dans l'ducation nationale.

La liste serait longue  complter. Mais on ne doit pas oublier la Crise de 2008 cre par les banques et paye par le peuple, une bagatelle de 1000 milliards d'euros sur le dos des contribuables europens. Auxquels s'ajouteront 230 milliards supplmentaires pour grer la crise grecque. Chut... faut pas en parler. Officiellement, la dette, c'est uniquement la faute du service public et des citoyens qui vivent au dessus de leurs moyens.

*Cration d'une classe des intouchables (rfrence  l'Inde).*
Les insultes de Macron ne sont pas gratuites et ne font pas partie de son caractre! C'est une stratgie: Il faut mpriser le bas peuple pour justifier toutes les cruauts qu'on peut lui infliger. Pourquoi avoir des sentiments humains et traiter en humain _des gens qui ne sont rien_, d'autant plus que *cela cote un pognon de dingue*  ::roll::  Ils n'ont pas de fonctionnalit directe/immdiate en terme de rentabilit financire, on peut donc les mpriser. _L'individu n'existe pas, seuls les intrts financiers sont lgitimes_.

Ces exclus peuvent et doivent tre maltraits pour servir d'exemple, d'pouvantail aux salaris qui devront ainsi accepter de travailler toujours plus pour le mme prix, juste pour viter de tomber dans cette caste des bannis.
- Stigmatisation des chmeurs, contrles drastiques et dcision de radiation par le chef d'agence.
- Baisse des allocations chmage (rforme en cours de "discussion" avec le patronat et les syndicats)
- Projet de travail obligatoire pour les bnficiaires d'aides sociales.
- RSA et minimum sociaux ne suivant plus l'inflation.
- Diminution des APL.

En aucun cas le systme doit tre tenu pour responsable de crer insuffisamment d'emplois. Les coupables sont ncessairement et uniquement ceux qui ne trouvent pas d'emploi. On transforme ainsi les victimes en coupables.

*Totalitarisme, culte du chef, soumission  la parole divine, aux autorits suprieures* 
- Hirarchisation des paroles.
- Chef suprme au dessus des lois humaines. Affaire Benalla : "Le seul responsable de cette affaire c'est moi. S'ils veulent un responsable, il est devant vous. Qu'ils viennent le chercher."
- Sacrifices demands au peuple au profit des *premiers de cordes*.
- Soumission imprative au Dieu "march" sans protectionnisme possible.



> Le rgime totalitaire tente de s'immiscer jusque dans la sphre intime de la pense, en imposant  tous les citoyens l'adhsion  une idologie obligatoire, hors de laquelle ils sont considrs comme ennemis de la communaut.


*Autoritarisme*
- Maintien de l'ordre muscl, trs rpressif pnalement, et surtout *alatoire* puisque les "balles de dfense" ont trop souvent borgner des manifestants non violents. 
- Rgne de la terreur pour faire baisser le nombre des manifestants et l'ide mme de porter des revendications. 
- Interdiction de certains manifestants par le procureur au service de l'excutif.
- Fouilles prvues pour diminuer les candidats  la manif (tout le monde n'a pas envie de subir des fouilles au corps).



> Un rgime politique autoritaire est un rgime politique qui par divers moyens (propagande, encadrement de la population, rpression) cherche la soumission et l'obissance de la socit.


*Rgime dictatorial*
- Mpris affirm pour ses propres dputs.
- Mpris affirm pour l'opposition.
- Mpris  affirm pour les syndicats.
- Mpris affirm pour les maires (avant qu'il n'en ait besoin pour son "grand dbat" qui n'est qu'une grande propagande).

*Dni de dmocratie, dni de la libert d'expression*
- De mme au niveau europen, c'est la commission europenne - le sige principal des lobbies des multinationales - qui dcide in fine de la politique, et non pas le parlement europen qui reprsente le peuple.
- Contrle des medias mainstream.
- Grand dbat orient par un QCM. C'est par principe du foutage de gueule puisque c'est le gouvernement qui fait le choix des menus. Et pire encore, c'est le gouvernement qui fera le choix des rponses qu'il prendra en considration!
- Loi fake news. Les associations de journalistes ont dnonc un texte au mieux "inapplicable" et "inefficace", au pire "dangereux pour la libert d'opinion...  le pouvoir de censure exorbitant accord au CSA". C'est grave.
- Flicage des rseaux sociaux. La perte de l'anonymat c'est aussi la perte de la libert d'expression. Qui s'aventurera  critiquer ouvertement le nolibralisme/nofascisme sur les rseaux sociaux sans amputer ses chances de trouver plus tard un travail dans des grands groupes, multinationales/banques ou leurs filiales. L'auto-censure sera obligatoire pour prserver nos chances dans l'avenir. Ainsi les rseaux sociaux seront nettoys de la plupart des discours pouvant critiquer l'idologie officielle. C'est une atteinte  la libert d'expression et le culte de la pense unique, c'est du totalitarisme. C'est grave.
- Tentative de perquisition chez Mediapart pour dvoiler le secret des sources, faire pression sur les informateurs et ne plus inquiter le pouvoir. C'est grave.

Tout cela pour dire que si Mussolini est mort, ses ides de gouvernance, notamment le corporatisme dont il est  l'origine, sont trs employes de nos jours, *ici et maintenant*. Le totalitarisme, l'autoritarisme et le rgime dictatorial font aussi partie de la boite  outils Jupitrienne et sont abondamment utiliss sans retenue.

Je ne fais pas de thorie, j'nonce simplement *des faits* en utilisant la grille de lecture donne par John Ralston Saul. Ce n'est pas un terroriste, mais un intellectuel reconnu.

Je sais que le mot "fascisme" peut faire peur, et ceux qui me lisent savent que je ne l'employait jamais auparavant, ou peut-tre sporadiquement, tout en dnonant les mmes choses que John Ralston Saul sur le fond. Mais j'apprends tous les jours, et cette grille de lecture est redoutable d'efficacit, tout s'emboite. Elle rvle la forme. Le nofascisme est la thorie qui explique toute la politique conomique et sociale depuis de nombreuses annes en France et en Europe.

Les gilets jaune ont tir le signal d'alarme en montrant l'ampleur du problme. Macron les mprise, les maltraite physiquement et moralement et ne veut mme pas citer leur nom. Il s'inscrit *avec force* dans la grille de lecture du nofascisme.

C'est pour cela que je m'tonne qu'il n'y ait pas plus de mouvements pour soutenir les gilets jaunes, c'est grave, trs grave. Et d'autant plus grave d'accepter un tel niveau de violence policire et sociale, car nous nous condamnons de fait  abandonner toute ide de revendication et de progrs social. 

Le nouveau monde de Macron n'est pas progressiste, c'est tout le contraire. C'est la fin de l'espoir de toute une civilisation, le retours aux heures les plus sombres. C'est du totalitarisme, de l'esclavagisme au service d'un meilleur bnfice pour les ultra-riches et les multinationales, et un droit de penser limit sous peine d'tre considr comme un rvolutionnaire marginal dangereux pour la socit. 

Macron n'a jamais eu aucune considration pour les personnes humaines et justifie toujours sa politique par des intrts financiers. Presque toutes ses dcisions sont extrmement proccupantes, et effrayantes quand on les met bout  bout. Cela devrait nous inciter fortement  manifester ou  prendre parti activement contre ce reprsentant virulent et extrmiste du nofascisme.

Si c'est effrayant, c'est parce que la ralit est effrayante et que nous sommes dans un moment critique. Arrtons un peu de vnrer et d'tre soumis au Dieu du March et de la libre concurrence fausse, et nous voyons plus clair. Arrtons un peu de raisonner uniquement en termes fonctionnels et de nos intrts immdiats, c'est ce qu'ils souhaitent car cela cause notre perte en limitant notre rflexion au niveau des pquerettes et en favorisant le corporatisme. Arrtons un peu d'accuser notre voisin mme si tout est fait pour nous conditionner dans ce sens.  

Debout  ceux qui sont attachs  la dmocratie, debout  ceux qui sont attachs  une certaine forme de civilisation, debout la France!


J'en entends dj certains dire que je fais un appel  la rvolution. O a ? Manifester son opposition  la politique actuelle par tous les moyens lgaux est-il rprhensible ?  Dj ?

----------


## benjani13

A ceux qui disent que les gilets jaunes ne sont qu'une bande de casseurs/factieux/whatever, le patron de la DGSI assure que non:




> aucun moment les groupes ultras n'ont russi  prendre le leadership sur ce mouvement mme s'ils voient en lui une opportunit de s'en prendre aux symboles de la Rpublique, qui sont leurs cibles habituelles


ABCIWEB> Dans ta partie dni de dmocratie/contrle des mdias, je rajouterais la cration du ministre de la vrit (loi Fakenews) et la volont affiche de faire en sorte que la "parole officielle" soit diffuse en priorit, et l'interdiction de l'anonymat sur les rseaux, l o il est plus difficile de grer la diffusion (on tapera aprs coup sur ceux qui ne vont pas dans le bon sens, maintenant qu'on a leur noms).

----------


## zecreator

> Ce sont les forces de l'ordre qui ont pour ordre de provoquer les manifestants, jusqu' ce qu'il y ait une rponse de leur part.


Propos purement fantaisistes, tenant plus de la lgende urbaine ou du fantasme populaire. Qui dit a ? Avons-nous des preuves ? Faut arrter avec cette ide que les flics sont un outil uniquement de rpression.

Sans accepter certaines violences de leur part, je comprend aussi que passer tous les week-end, depuis Novembre,  s'en prendre plein la gueule, a fini par en exciter quelques uns. Y a pas de raison de se laisser prendre des pavs dans la gueule, ou de se faire dfoncer par des boxeurs pros, sans se dfendre.

J'tais sur Caen le week-end dernier, les flics taient trs calmes. Par contre, les manifestants, beaucoup avaient la canette de bire  la main et n'attendaient que la bagarre. Quand on constate cela sur le terrain, on se demande si en fin de compte y a pas de l'hypocrisie des 2 cots.

Et quand des journalistes de Ouest France montrent les manifestants compltements bourrs dans les manifs, avec la cagette de pinards au bras, on va parler de manipulation des mdias.

----------


## zecreator

Un rgime Dictatorial ou autoritaire ? En France ?
Heu, les gars allez passer une anne au Turkmnistan ou en Syrie, et je pense que vous n'aurez qu'une envie : revenir en France ! 

Y a bien sr des soucis en France, mais on est  des annes lumires des problmes que ces populations subissent tous les jours.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Propos purement fantaisistes, tenant plus de la lgende urbaine ou du fantasme populaire. Qui dit a ? Avons-nous des preuves ?


J'ai vu les reportages  Paris, dans plusieurs actes, tout ce passe bien le matin et en dbut d'aprs-midi et au bout d'un temps les forces de l'ordre foutent la merde.
On voit les provocations, les CRS envoient du gaz lacrymogne sur des manifestants pacifique.

Je crois qu'on en voit un exemple l :


a devait tre la premire manifestation avec les autorisations et les forces de l'ordre on quand mme attaqu les manifestants alors qu'ils taient dans une rue autorise, donc a venait clairement des ordres.

Dans un prcdent acte on voit que les mdias sont tous en haut d'un immeuble prt  filmer la manifestation, les CRS sont juste en dessous et commencent  provoquer les manifestants, pour que les mdias puissent montrer les images de la rponse des manifestants et pas la provocation des CRS. (mais c'est chiant de retrouver la source de la vido parce qu'il y a 14 actes et j'ai pas le temps)

Le gouvernement fait tout pour dcrdibiliser le mouvement, c'est pour a que les CRS reoivent des ordres bien pourris.

----------


## zecreator

Mouais, je porte peu de crdit  un type qui a t coude  coude avec Soral pendant une priode et qui est encore pro-Dieudonn. Souvent, a dbite de la merde infme.

Aprs, chacun est libre de choisir ses sources d'informations...

----------


## halaster08

> Un rgime Dictatorial ou autoritaire ? En France ?
> Heu, les gars allez passer une anne au Turkmnistan ou en Syrie, et je pense que vous n'aurez qu'une envie : revenir en France ! 
> 
> Y a bien sr des soucis en France, mais on est  des annes lumires des problmes que ces populations subissent tous les jours.


Donc parce qu'il y a pire ailleurs on devrait juste ferm nos gueules et tre heureux d'avoir (pour l'instant) encore des droits ?

----------


## zecreator



----------


## benjani13

> Un rgime Dictatorial ou autoritaire ? En France ?
> Heu, les gars allez passer une anne au Turkmnistan ou en Syrie, et je pense que vous n'aurez qu'une envie : revenir en France ! 
> 
> Y a bien sr des soucis en France, mais on est  des annes lumires des problmes que ces populations subissent tous les jours.


Je ne supporte pas ce pseudo argument idiot du "y a pire ailleurs". a ne mne strictement  rien! 

Et en plus c'est en partie faux. Si il y avait des dizaines de personnes qui perdaient un il dans des manifestations au Turkmnistan, des personnes tabasses  terre par la police, des arrestations arbitraires et prventives, des journalistes frapps par la police et forcs de dtruire leurs images, on serait tous les premiers  dnoncer une rpression atroce d'un gouvernement autoritaire. Diverses instances comme l'ONU dnonceraient les agissements du pays en question. 

Ah bha tiens, justement l'ONU dnonce le comportement de notre police, ainsi que l'europe. Cf mon prcdent post:



> Le 14 fvrier, le parlement europen, sans viser la France nommment, a condamn le recours disproportionn  la force contre les manifestants et a raffirmer le droit de manifester pacifiquement. Ce texte vot tait  l'origine plus dure et visait expressment la France, mais il a t amend par les groupes de droite. Cf: https://www.lemonde.fr/societe/artic...3513_3224.html
> 
> En ce mme jour du 14 fvrier, c'est carrment le *conseil des droits de l'homme de l'ONU* qui publie une tribune s'inquitant du grand nombre de bless dans les manifestations en France, de la doctrine de maintien de l'ordre mettant  mal le droit de manifester, ainsi que les lois en cours de votes. Cf: https://www.ohchr.org/FR/NewsEvents/...24166&LangID=F


Des similitudes pareilles a devrait nous mettre la puce  l'oreille quand mme non?

----------


## Ryu2000

> Mouais, je porte peu de crdit  un type qui a t coude  coude


C'est trange comme raisonnement...
Vous dtestez tous ceux qui ont un jour parl avec quelqu'un que vous n'aimez pas ?

De toute faon ce n'est pas la question, dans ces vidos il donne la parole aux manifestants et c'est a qui compte.
Ce sont les meilleurs reportages qu'on trouve sur le mouvement des gilets jaunes. D'ailleurs il est trs respect par les gilets jaunes, beaucoup le remercient.
C'est un des seuls journalistes dans lequel les gilets jaunes ont confiance.

====
Edit : Parce qu'il faut revenir  Macron quand mme.
Emmanuel Macron dfavorable  la pnalisation de lantisionisme
L'antisionisme ce n'est pas l'antismitisme.

----------


## Ecthelion2

> Ce sont les meilleurs reportages qu'on trouve sur le mouvement des gilets jaunes. D'ailleurs il est trs respect par les gilets jaunes, beaucoup le remercient.
> C'est un des seuls journalistes dans lequel les gilets jaunes ont confiance.


Ca c'est parce que tu restes cantonn  tes sites type E&R justement, sur Twitter et autres, quand tu suis des personnes plus  gauche qu' l'extrme-droite, tu en as pleins des exemples comme a.  :;):  


Accessoirement, jamais entendu un gilet jaune le remercier, ni mme parler de lui d'ailleurs...  ::ptdr::

----------


## Ryu2000

> jamais entendu un gilet jaune le remercier, ni mme parler de lui d'ailleurs...


Le journaliste pro-Dieudonn *chouchou des gilets jaunes*



> Il ne serait "pas corrompu par l'tat'". Il serait, contrairement aux autres journalistes traditionnels, "indpendant", "honnte". En gros, ce serait un "bon reporter". Vincent Lapierre est - c'est un euphmisme - *apprci de nombreux gilets jaunes, qui ne lsinent pas sur les compliments sur les rseaux sociaux.*


ric Drouet dans le texte



> Le 28 dcembre dans un Facebook live : ric Drouet a t point du doigt pour avoir coopr avec le journaliste indpendant Vincent Lapierre, ancien collaborateur du thoricien d'extrme droite Alain Soral. "*Moi, je ne juge Vincent Lapierre que sur ce qu'il a fait sur nos actes, le reste de ce qu'il a fait, a ne m'intresse pas*", dit le "gilet jaune", affirmant mme ne jamais avoir entendu parler de ce "Alain Soral" dont on lui a parl.


Envoyez une quipe de BFM TV et l'quipe du Mdia pour tous et vous verrez comment ragisse les manifestants...

----------


## zecreator

> Vous dtestez tous ceux qui ont un jour parl avec quelqu'un que vous n'aimez pas ?


Pas du tout, je dteste juste la radicalisation et le racisme, et ce "journaliste" dbite pas mal de merde fachiste.




> C'est un des seuls journalistes dans lequel les gilets jaunes ont confiance.


Ceci expliquant peut-tre le reste... A tendre l'oreille toujours du mme cot, on devient sourd.




> Parce qu'il faut revenir  Macron quand mme.


LOL, j'adore : "Bon pis, on est l pour dire QUE du mal de Macron hein, pas des journalistes radicaux ni des pochetrons parmi les Gilets Jaunes."

----------


## zecreator

> L'antisionisme ce n'est pas l'antismitisme.


Non, mais t'es pas srieux. L'antisionisme est une forme avre d'antismitisme. C'est une formule plus "propre" pour dire la mme chose que les antismites, mais en se protgeant derrire une diffrence de terme.

Si tu ne sais pas a, parles d'autre chose.

----------


## Ryu2000

> ce "journaliste" dbite pas mal de merde fachiste.


Vous ne semblez pas avoir dj vu ce qu'il faisait, parce qu'il n'y a rien de fasciste chez lui.
Mme avec un montage sournois ce serait compliqu de le faire passer pour un fasciste.




> Ceci expliquant peut-tre le reste... A tendre l'oreille toujours du mme cot, on devient sourd.


En fait au dbut du mouvement les gilets jaunes n'avaient rien contre les mdias, mais quand ils ont vu* la diffrence entre la ralit sur le terrain et la retranscription dans les mdias*, ils ont bien compris le problme.
Quand tu ne connais pas un sujet c'est facile de croire aux mdias, par contre quand tu matrises un sujet et que les mdias en parlent, l tu vois directement qu'ils ne disent que le merde.
Si un jour les mdias parlent des dveloppeurs vous comprendrez ^^

Alors qu'avec les reportages de Vincent Lapierre les gilets jaunes voient que a correspond  la ralit.




> on est l pour dire QUE du mal de Macron


Parfois je dis du bien de Macron, de toute faon tout n'est pas de sa faute, lui ou un autre a aurait fini pareil (quoi qu'il est quand mme bien agressif et c'est un ancien employ de banque... Donc c'est pas le meilleur non plus).

L Macron a raison de ne pas vouloir pnaliser l'antisionisme.
Les gens ont le droit d'tre antisioniste, il n'y a rien d'illgal l dedans.
Si on a le droit de ne pas aimer la politique de Trump ou de Rodrigo Duterte, on a le droit de ne pas aimer la politique de Netanyahu.




> des journalistes radicaux


Il n'est pas plus radical que les journalistes de TF1, Canal +, BFM TV, C-News et toutes ces conneries.
Il laisse parler les gens c'est cool, il a fait plein de reportage (mme chez les pro Macrons).




> L'antisionisme est une forme avre d'antismitisme.


Faut arrter d'tre parano et de voir de l'antismitisme partout...
Comment critiquer la politique d'un tat pourrait rendre quelqu'un antismite ?
Isral ne respect pas plein de rsolutions de l'ONU, donc on a le droit de critiquer le sionisme.

Votre faon de penser ne fonctionne pas, ce serait comme dire "si vous critiquez Trump vous tes anti-protestant".
On a le droit de critiquer la politique de Netanyahu, encore fois il existe des juifs et des rabbins antisioniste.
L'intgralit des juifs ne sont pas sioniste.

Les journaux de gauche isralienne critiquent le sionisme, d'aprs vous a les rend antismite ?

----------


## zecreator

> Je ne supporte pas ce pseudo argument idiot du "y a pire ailleurs". a ne mne strictement  rien!


C'est sur que le nombrilisme franais a fait ses preuves.

----------


## Ecthelion2

> Le journaliste pro-Dieudonn *chouchou des gilets jaunes*


Oh des journalistes faisant un papier sur Lapierre (en le qualifiant de pro-Dieudonn, pour dcrdibiliser le mec, vu la ct de popularit de Dieudonn), ont trouv des gilets jaunes qui en disaient du bien , c'est sr que c'est plus pratique, et surtout le hasard fait bien les choses...

Comment tu sais que ce "merdia" n'est pas en train de te mentir ?  ::aie:: 





> Le 28 dcembre dans un Facebook live : ric Drouet a t point du doigt pour avoir coopr avec le journaliste indpendant Vincent Lapierre, ancien collaborateur du thoricien d'extrme droite Alain Soral. "Moi, je ne juge Vincent Lapierre que sur ce qu'il a fait sur nos actes, le reste de ce qu'il a fait, a ne m'intresse pas", dit le "gilet jaune", *affirmant mme ne jamais avoir entendu parler de ce "Alain Soral" dont on lui a parl.*


looooool

C'est la meilleure de la journe celle-l...


Entre tout ce qu'il a fait avec Dieudonn, les interviews de sa soeur le renigrant, les conneries qu'il raconte sur les autres stars en disant qu'il a / va baiser leurs femmes, les interviews de lui mme avant E&R quand il passait encore dans les mdias, etc. etc. Mme si on ne s'intresse pas  la politique, faut quand mme tre un inculte qui a pass les 30 dernires annes en hibernation pour ne pas connaitre Soral.

Encore quand il ne faisait QUE crire des bouquins, je dis pas si il y a 20 ans de a, tu ne le connaissais pas, mais vu tout le bordel qu'il a foutu ces 10/15 dernires annes, c'est impossible de ne pas avoir au moins entendu parler de lui, sans forcment connaitre tout son parcours et tout ce qu'il a fait / dit...

----------


## Charvalos

> *Votre faon de penser ne fonctionne pas*, ce serait comme dire "si vous critiquez Trump vous tes anti-protestant".
> On a le droit de critiquer la politique de Netanyahu, encore fois il existe des juifs et des rabbins antisioniste.
> L'intgralit des juifs ne sont pas sioniste.
> 
> Les journaux de gauche isralienne critiquent le sionisme, d'aprs vous a les rend antismite ?


Dixit celui qui fait un nombre incalculable de raccourcis abracadabrant pour arriver  des choses qui aille dans son sens.

----------


## zecreator

Ce qui me gne aujourd'hui, c'est que l'on a un mot pour "dulcorer" des propos souvent trs graves. Accuser un antisioniste d'tre antismite, et c'est le procs pour diffamation. Il n'acceptera jamais le rapprochement de ses propos avec l'antismitisme. Il est peut-tre de bonne foi, mais ces propos sont devenu une habitudes accepte par tous.

C'est comme le mec qui dit : "Je suis un buveur occasionnel, je bois une bire ou un verre de vin le soir. C'est tout.". Et lui dire qu'il est alcoolique. "Non pas du tout. a n'a rien  voir...". Ben si, si c'est devenu une habitude et que l'on ne se rend plus compte de a, c'est un problme.

----------


## benjani13

> Envoy par Ryu2000
> 
> 
> L'antisionisme ce n'est pas l'antismitisme.
> 
> 
> Non, mais t'es pas srieux. L'antisionisme est une forme avre d'antismitisme. C'est une formule plus "propre" pour dire la mme chose que les antismites, mais en se protgeant derrire une diffrence de terme.
> 
> Si tu ne sais pas a, parles d'autre chose.


Bravo les gars, allez y, tombez dans le panneau, foncez, acclrez! Faut avoir des rondelles de saucisses devant les yeux pour ne pas voir que ce pseudo dbat est un pure dtournement d'attention! Et on fait une belle marche regroupant tout ceux qui n'ont jamais rien russi pour lutter contre l'antismitisme mais pour qui cette horreur a toujours t une bonne occasion de se montrer en tant qu'hommes et femmes de bien.

Et au moment ou je rpond je tombe sur cette intervention de Bercoff sur Sud Radio qui rsume parfaitement la manuvre.

----------


## benjani13

Ce soir, Alexandre Benalla et Vincent Crase dorment en prison : http://www.lefigaro.fr/actualite-fra...provisoire.php

Ils taient convoqus aujourd'hui par les juges, ils ont t placs en prventive  cause de la violation de leur contrle judiciaire. Autre info tombe aujourd'hui, il a t prouv que Benalla a achet une arme une semaine avant la fameuse photo o le voix une arme  la main. Il avait dit aux enquteurs que c'tait un pistolet  eau...

Demain la Snat livrera son rapport mettant un point final  la commission d'enqute.

A demain pour un nouvel pisode!

----------


## halaster08

> Ce soir, Alexandre Benalla et Vincent Crase dorment en prison


J'ai un peu envie de dire, c'est pas trop tt !
On a vraiment l'impression qu'il y a une justice  deux vitesse dans ce pays.

----------


## MiaowZedong

> . Il avait dit aux enquteurs que c'tait un pistolet  eau...


Je ne suis pas surpris d'un tel mpris du peuple et des institutions, mais a mrite quand mme un prix.




> J'ai un peu envie de dire, c'est pas trop tt !
> On a vraiment l'impression qu'il y a une justice  deux vitesse dans ce pays.


J'ai une bonne et une mauvaise nouvelle pour toi.

La mauvaise c'est que ce n'est pas qu'une impression.

La bonne, enfin "bonne", c'est que c'est partout pareil, ce n'est pas que ce pays. C'est mme encore pire dans certains pays, et clairement mieux nulle part.

----------


## Ryu2000

> On a vraiment l'impression qu'il y a une justice  deux vitesse dans ce pays.


Parfois la justice ne trane pas, lui pour avoir frapp des gendarmes trs protgs afin de dfendre une femme, il s'est trs rapidement retrouv en prison :
Le boxeur des Gilets jaunes Christophe Dettinger va sortir de prison mercredi



> Il avait cop dune peine amnage mercredi dernier. Le boxeur Christophe Dettinger, condamn  30 mois de prison dont 18 avec sursis pour avoir agress des gendarmes  Paris lors dune manifestation de Gilets jaunes, sortira mercredi matin de la prison de Fleury-Mrogis pour rejoindre un centre de semi-libert  Corbeil-Essonnes, selon des informations de RTL et BFMTV dvoiles mardi.





> c'est que c'est partout pareil, ce n'est pas que ce pays.


Le truc pnible c'est que la France se fait donneuse de leon.
La France n'est pas mieux que les autres...
Avant il y a avait une diplomatie franaise respecte dans le monde entier, mais c'est fini depuis longtemps.
Sarkozy, Hollande, Macron on tout ruin.
La dernire bonne dcision sur le plan international c'est le refus d'intervenir en Irak du temps de Chirac.

----------


## fredoche

> C'est mme encore pire dans certains pays, et clairement mieux nulle part.


Je ne crois pas que cela ne puisse pas tre mieux nulle part. Au contraire...

Et de laffirmer comme tu l'affirmes c'est se contenter de la situation, et a non ce n'est pas possible.

D'autant que les problmes deviennent dsormais vidents, exposs au grand jour sur la place publique, avec une arrogance jamais connue.

Mme des gens comme Sarkozy n'ont pas eu droit  une telle clmence il me semble.

----------


## benjani13

Concernant l'affaire Benalla, la confrence de presse du snat vient de se terminer. a prendrait trop de temps  rsumer. Ils dmontrent preuve  l'appui que tout le monde les a enfums, donc je cite un tweet que j'ai vu pass : "a aurait t plus rapide de lister qui n'a pas menti".

Sinon je viens de voir passer une vido: Castaner qui fait la leon  des enfants. C'est pass sur C8. Je n'ai pas trouv d'extrait sur Youtube donc faudra suivre ce lien du compte twitter de C8:

https://twitter.com/C8TV/status/1097450656116305920

Pour ceux qui le rfutaient encore rcemment, vous la voyez la pentes glissante l? La bonne parole du partie diffuss dans les coles a vous rappelle rien? Ou bien encore une fois y a pas de soucis y a pire ailleurs c'est a?

----------


## Ryu2000

> La bonne parole du partie diffuss dans les coles a vous rappelle rien?


Ben en mme temps c'est un peu pareil partout, en Core du Nord ils ont le Juche en France on a la rpublique, chaque pays a son petit truc. (aux USA ils ont le "Pledge of Allegiance")
Partout dans le monde on se fait bourrer de propagande ds le primaire. (sauf l o il n'y a pas d'cole ^^)
Le but de l'cole c'est quand mme de formater des individus, pour leur inculquer des "valeurs".

Bon l c'est sur un vnement ponctuel donc c'est bizarre...

Voir un ministre parler  une classe a me rappelle a :
Quand le ministre de lducation nationale fait deux grosses fautes de conjugaison en direct



> Je couru  et  il/elle courra , a fait en effet deux belles erreurs, que nont pas manqu de relever les coliers, se faisant un malin plaisir de le corriger :  je courus ,  il/elle courut . Le ministre se tourne vers le tableau :  Oui, videmment, bravo.


Moi  sa place j'aurais copi les infos depuis le "Bescherelle La conjugaison pour tous".
C'est trop risqu d'essayer d'improviser de la conjugaison, ou alors il aurait du se prparer la veille. (si a se trouve il s'est fait piger par un assistant ^^)
Voil ce qui arrive quand t'essaies de conjuguer au pass simple...

 A quoi le pass simple doit-il sa survie ? 



> Une rmission pour le pass simple ? Ces derniers mois, des littrateurs, comme Alain Borer, des politiques, tel le ministre de lducation *nationale, Jean-Michel Blanquer, sont accourus  son chevet, inquiets de sa potentielle disparition, notamment dans lenseignement. En ralit, lextinction du pass simple est discute par les linguistes depuis plus dun sicle. Si bien que la bonne question est plutt : comment expliquer sa survie ?


Essayez de conjuguer "pouvoir" au pass simple pour voir, il y a un accent circonflexe  la premire et la deuxime personne du pluriel. (c'est peut-tre par pire que supputer au subjonctif imparfait, il y a un accent circonflexe  un moment galement)

----------


## fredoche

> Ben en mme temps c'est un peu pareil partout, en Core du Nord ils ont le Juche en France on a la rpublique, chaque pays a son petit truc. (aux USA ils ont le "Pledge of Allegiance")
> Partout dans le monde on se fait bourrer de propagande ds le primaire. (sauf l o il n'y a pas d'cole ^^)
> Le but de l'cole c'est quand mme de formater des individus, pour leur inculquer des "valeurs".
> 
> Bon l c'est sur un vnement ponctuel donc c'est bizarre...


Ryu serais-tu vraiment pince-sans-rire ?
Il y a des origines anglaises dans ta ligne ? Cette capacit  dcrire les choses de manire surraliste, comme du monty python sauce poisses

----------


## Charvalos

> Ben en mme temps c'est un peu pareil partout, en Core du Nord ils ont le Juche en France on a la rpublique, chaque pays a son petit truc. (aux USA ils ont le "Pledge of Allegiance")
> Partout dans le monde on se fait bourrer de propagande ds le primaire. (sauf l o il n'y a pas d'cole ^^)
> Le but de l'cole c'est quand mme de formater des individus, pour leur inculquer des "valeurs".
> 
> Bon l c'est sur un vnement ponctuel donc c'est bizarre...
> 
> Voir un ministre parler  une classe a me rappelle a :
> Quand le ministre de lducation nationale fait deux grosses fautes de conjugaison en direct
> 
> ...


Je suis toujours pat par cette capacit que tu as de commencer un sujet sur un truc (un ministre qui rpand la bonne parole) pour dvier sur quelque chose compltement  l'ouest (conjugaison de verbe au pass simple).

Tu le fais exprs ou pas ?

----------


## Ryu2000

> Tu le fais exprs ou pas ?


Ben l ouais a me fait marrer. (c'est toujours sympa les blagues sur la conjugaison)
Je ne vais pas me foutre de la gueule du ministre de lducation nationale Jean-Michel Blanquer, parce que moi non plus je ne sais pas conjuguer le verbe courir au pass simple, mais si j'avais t  sa place, j'aurais prpar le truc, parce que c'est l'air con quand mme.  ::lol:: 
Cela dit ce n'est pas pire que tous les ministres de l'conomie qui n'y savent pas compter. (y'en a qui ne pourraient pas tre comptable d'une petite entreprise)

Le truc rigolo c'est que Jean-Michel Blanquer n'est pas fch aprs le pass simple et il le dfend, donc c'est cool.  ::zoubi:: 

Quant  Castaner qui vient parler  des enfants pour pousser l'amalgame entre les gilets jaunes et du contenu haineux.
Quand t'es un personnage publique, automatiquement plein de gens te dtestent c'est comme a. (et donc tu prends cher sur les rseaux sociaux, si tu ne supportes pas, il faut changer de job)
Aprs c'est un peu ridicule de se faire passer pour la victime, j'y crois pas une seconde  l'histoire de "une de mes petites filles reoit des lettres d'insultes et de menaces".

----------


## benjani13

Affaire "Benalla", l'excutif continue dans le jusquau-boutisme. Ils auraient pu juste dire qu'ils allaient prendre le temps d'analyser le rapport, qu'il prendrait les mesures adquats, [insrer plus de blabla]. Bref, apaiser un peu les tensions. Bha non. 

On a un Griveaux, porte parole du gouvernement, qui dit en confrence de presse:
1- Que le rapport contient de nombreuses contre vrits (c'est le mot  la mode) sans donner aucun exemple
2- Qu' titre personnel il trouve trs curieux que le parlement se permette de juger le fonctionnement de lexcutif (et c'est ces gens l qui font la course  qui est le plus rpublicain/dmocrate!)
3- Qu'il n'a pas encore lu le rapport, quand une journaliste lui demande de donner des exemples de "contre vrits" (donc comment peut il l'affirmer?)
4- Que ce n'est pas son genre de commenter un rapport sans l'avoir lu (mme si c'est ce qu'il fait depuis le dbut de la confrence de presse)

Une nime fois, lexcutif ne peut s'empcher de se couvrir de ridicule aprs une avance dans cette affaire.

Extrait vidos LCI
France Info : Griveaux dnonce "beaucoup de contre-vrits" dans le rapport du Snat (qu'il n'a pas lu)

----------


## halaster08

> 3- Qu'il n'a pas encore lu le rapport, quand une journaliste lui demande de donner des exemples de "contre vrits" (donc comment peut il l'affirmer?)
> 4- Que ce n'est pas son genre de commenter un rapport sans l'avoir lu (mme si c'est ce qu'il fait depuis le dbut de la confrence de presse)


Avant ils attendaient au moins l'interview suivante avant de se contredire, mais l les politiques de chez LREM sont encore plus fort ! Il est beau le renouveau !




> Affaire "Benalla", l'excutif continue dans le jusquau-boutisme. Ils auraient pu juste dire qu'ils allaient prendre le temps d'analyser le rapport, qu'il prendrait les mesures adquats, [insrer plus de blabla]. Bref, apaiser un peu les tensions. Bha non.


Tu voudrais quand mme pas qu'ils reconnaissent leur torts tant que tu y es !!

----------


## Marco46

> On a un Griveaux, porte parole du gouvernement, qui dit en confrence de presse:
> [...]
> 2- Qu' titre personnel il trouve trs curieux que le parlement se permette de juger le fonctionnement de lexcutif (et c'est ces gens l qui font la course  qui est le plus rpublicain/dmocrate!)
> [...]


A titre personnel il devrait peut tre lire la constitution (article 24).

Pour les autres points c'est tellement hallucinant que ya rien  rajouter. Ils ne savent tout simplement pas quoi dire alors ils disent n'importe quoi.

----------


## zecreator

Peut-on encore avoir confiance en un gouvernement qui ne daigne pas regarder et encore moins couter les "petits gens" ? Un gouvernement tourn vers la performance, la comptitivit, et qui n'a aucun respect pour ceux qui ne sont pas "conomiquement viables".

Doit-on laisser ce gouvernement rduire la France en un produit de march ? Que vont devenir les franais qui ne peuvent pas suivre le rythme ?

----------


## ABCIWEB

> ABCIWEB> Dans ta partie dni de dmocratie/contrle des mdias, je rajouterais la cration du ministre de la vrit (loi Fakenews) et la volont affiche de faire en sorte que la "parole officielle" soit diffuse en priorit, et l'interdiction de l'anonymat sur les rseaux, l o il est plus difficile de grer la diffusion (on tapera aprs coup sur ceux qui ne vont pas dans le bon sens, maintenant qu'on a leur noms).


C'est fait, j'ai complt mon "joli" tableau qui rend compte de la politique nofasciste de Macron. 

Comme disent les journalistes concernant la loi fake-news :



> ...c'est un texte au mieux "inapplicable" et "inefficace", au pire "dangereux pour la libert d'opinion".


J'ai class la hirarchisation des paroles dans la rubrique *Totalitarisme, culte du chef, soumission  la parole divine*. J'ai galement ajout dans cette mme rubrique, sa raction mprisante face  l'enqute parlementaire de juillet 2018 concernant l'affaire Benalla :


> "Le seul responsable de cette affaire c'est moi. S'ils veulent un responsable, il est devant vous. Qu'ils viennent le chercher."


J'ai class l'interdiction de l'anonymat sur les rseaux dans la rubrique *Dni de dmocratie, dni de la libert d'expression* mais on pourrait tout aussi bien la classer dans la rubrique totalitarisme. En effet, qui s'aventurera  critiquer ouvertement le nolibralisme/nofascisme sur les rseaux sociaux sans amputer ses chances de trouver plus tard un travail dans des grands groupes, multinationales/banques ou leurs filiales ? 

L'auto-censure deviendra obligatoire pour prserver nos chances dans l'avenir. Ainsi les rseaux sociaux seront nettoys de la plupart des discours pouvant critiquer l'idologie officielle. C'est une atteinte  la libert d'expression et le culte de la pense unique, c'est du totalitarisme.

C'est toujours le mme principe, au nom d'une fonctionnalit acceptable: se protger du racisme ou autres complots terroristes ou trangers, on dpouille indirectement l'individu de ses droits et de sa libert d'expression. In fine, c'est l'ensemble du peuple qui est vis pour imposer la pense unique.

Dans la rubrique *Corporatisme, soumission aux intrts des banques/multinationales,* j'ai ajout le lien vers la gestion de la crise de 2008 gre par Sarkosy. 1000 milliards de dettes reports sur le dos des contribuables europens. Auxquels s'ajouteront 230 milliards pour la gestion de la crise grecque. Mais faut pas en parler. Officiellement, la dette c'est la faute des services publics et du peuple qui vit aux dessus de ses moyens. Les victimes deviennent ainsi les coupables. 

Ces derniers temps, Sarkosy deviendrait un conseill privilgi de Macron. Vous vous souvenez de Sarkosy, l'initiateur des petits mots insultants pour le bas peuple, la racaille, la stigmatisation des chmeurs qui ne reconnaissent pas la valeur travail. Le premier prsident qui prnait  clairement le corporatisme, qui a fait des lois pour limiter les consquences des grves,  tout en affirmant que la lutte des classes tait une pense prime. C'tait aussi le slogan "Ensemble tout devient possible", tous ensemble avec la mme pense unique. "C'est notre projet" comme dit Macron.

Il y a toujours pire ailleurs. S'il y avait 1000 morts on pourrait trouver des priodes de l'histoire en comportant plus. Macron se prsentera aux europennes comme un sauveur dmocrate progressiste pour viter la guerre. A dfaut d'arguments positifs on compare avec le pire, on effraie avec le pire. Est-ce rellement la dmocratie ? Est-ce rellement progressiste ? 

Macron pervertit le sens des mots, c'est un imposteur. Un imposteur dmocratiquement lu peut-il nanmoins revendiquer une quelconque lgitimit ? Ce sont les consquences de la cinquime rpublique. Aussi son discours rpublicain n'est pas une justification ni une qualit en soi. Comme le dit wikipedia : une rpublique n'est pas toujours synonyme de dmocratie. 

Le plus effrayant, c'est que je ne fais pas un costume sur mesure. C'est Macron lui-mme et  ses prdcesseurs - clairement depuis Sarkosy - qui pousent tous les contours d'une rpublique nofasciste.

----------


## benjani13

> Dans la rubrique soumission aux intrts des banques/multinationales


Dans cette catgorie il y a cette article aujourd'hui sur la pression du CAC40 qui a pouss Macron, lors d'une runion secrte, a avancer d'un an la suppression de l'ISF : https://www.franceculture.fr/politiq...ere-la-reforme

----------


## ABCIWEB

*@benjani13* C'est complt. 

Je ne pourrai bientt plus diter mon message mais mon tableau est dj bien rempli. C'est accablant, trs pesant. Plus inquitant encore quand on voit que la plupart des informations et dcisions politiques en provenance de l'tre suprme Jupitrien peuvent y trouver place trs facilement, "naturellement".

Je ne sais pas si l'on doit dire merci  John Ralston Saul. Sa grille de lecture est tellement efficace qu'elle est effrayante au sens propre du terme, on voit le diable en face. Je comprends mieux pourquoi j'tais intimement et profondment rvolt contre la politique de Macron. Sans le savoir je dnonais aussi les composantes du nofascisme, rien que a. De quoi tre un peu en colre, non ?

Enfin, on ne plus dire que l'on ne sait pas.

----------


## MiaowZedong

Concernant le mpris de Macron, je pense aux collgues dveloppeurs qui ne saluent pas le personnel de mnage ou les rceptionnistes. Quand l'ingnieur mprise la femme de mnage, le manager mprise l'ingnieur, le PDG mprise ceux qui ne gagnent pas au moins 1,000/jour et tous mprisent le RSAiste, quoi de plus dmocratique qu'un prsident mprisant le peuple?  ::aie::

----------


## Ecthelion2

> Concernant le mpris de Macron, je pense aux collgues dveloppeurs qui ne saluent pas le personnel de mnage ou les rceptionnistes. Quand l'ingnieur mprise la femme de mnage, le manager mprise l'ingnieur, le PDG mprise ceux qui ne gagnent pas au moins 1,000/jour et tous mprisent le RSAiste, quoi de plus dmocratique qu'un prsident mprisant le peuple?



Sauf qu'il peut y avoir X autres raisons que le mpris pour ne pas dire bonjour  quelqu'un.  :;):

----------


## Jon Shannow

> quoi de plus dmocratique qu'un prsident mprisant le peuple?


Outre que le mpris n'est pas acceptable, quelle que soit le niveau, le prsident n'est-il pas sens reprsenter TOUS les franais ? Et, donc, un prsident qui mprise une partie des franais, n'est pas digne de la fonction.

----------


## fredoche

> Concernant le mpris de Macron, je pense aux collgues dveloppeurs qui ne saluent pas le personnel de mnage ou les rceptionnistes. Quand l'ingnieur mprise la femme de mnage, le manager mprise l'ingnieur, le PDG mprise ceux qui ne gagnent pas au moins 1,000/jour et tous mprisent le RSAiste, quoi de plus dmocratique qu'un prsident mprisant le peuple?


Aucun de ces comportements n'est normal ni excusable, et encore moins que l'on considre que cela puisse tre quelque chose de transmissible, de justifiable, par une espce de reproduction sociale verticale 

_Et je n'ai que mpris pour tous ces gens_  ::aie:: 

Il y en a un paquet qui au lieu de pter plus haut que leur cul et croire qu'ils ont invent le fil  couper le beurre ou l'eau chaude, qui feraient bien de se rendre compte, qu'ils ne sont au mme titre que tous les autres qu'ils mprisent ou ignorent, qu'ils ne sont que poussire dans cet univers, des merdes infmes qui pourriront en quelques jours pour tre bouffs par les vers et les asticots, devenir le festin des bactries, et nourrir avec leur matire la mre Nature qu'ils auront souille de leur existence et de leurs infectes penses

nah  ::weird::

----------


## benjani13

L'info Benalla du lundi matin: les deux compres (Benalla et Crase) ont t amens au tribunal en vue de les placer en dtention provisoire pour ne pas avoir respect leurs contrles judiciaires qui les interdisaient de se rencontrer. Quelle ne fut par leur surprise quand ils se sont retrouvs tous les deux dans le mme boxe, seules, libre de discuter pendant plus d'une heure. Les magistrats auraient oubli de transmettre la consigne aux policiers de les empcher de se rencontrer...

https://www.rtl.fr/actu/justice-fait...ice-7797043103

----------


## Ryu2000

> Les magistrats auraient oubli de transmettre la consigne aux policiers de les empcher de se rencontrer...


C'est ballot d'oublier de transmettre aux policiers un email contenant les consignes des magistrats...
Je me demande si a leur arrive souvent, c'est quand mme dommage surtout dans une si grosse affaire.

----------


## Ecthelion2

> C'est ballot d'oublier de transmettre aux policiers un email contenant les consignes des magistrats...
> *Je me demande si a leur arrive souvent, c'est quand mme dommage surtout dans une si grosse affaire*.


 ::roll:: 

Rassures-moi, tu as bien compris qu'ils n'ont pas vraiment "oubli" et que c'est fait exprs hein ?

----------


## Ryu2000

> ils n'ont pas vraiment "oubli" et que c'est fait exprs hein ?


Complotiste !
Moi je suis un gars de la version officielle, bientt vous allez me dire que la catastrophe de Tchernobyl a eu des consquences ngatives en France...

===
Quoi que c'est possible que la justice et la police reoivent des ordres de merde. (en haut de ces hirarchies il y a des corrompus)
Mais l lexplication est sympa je trouve "on a oubli d'envoyer les consignes aux policiers / les magistrats ont mis une heure  se rendre compte de la bourde".  ::ptdr::  ::mouarf::

----------


## Charvalos

> Complotiste !
> Moi je suis un gars de la version officielle, bientt vous allez me dire que la catastrophe de Tchernobyl a eu des consquences ngatives en France...
> 
> ===
> Quoi que c'est possible que la justice et la police reoivent des ordres de merde. (en haut de ces hirarchies il y a des corrompus)
> Mais l lexplication est sympa je trouve "on a oubli d'envoyer les consignes aux policiers / les magistrats ont mis une heure  se rendre compte de la bourde".


Ryu qui dit qu'il est un gars de la version officielle. Mes oreilles (et mes yeux) ont mal.  ::aie::

----------


## Ryu2000

Je viens de voir une news qui n'est pas  piquer des hannetons :
La photographe de l'Elyse diffuse une image d'Emmanuel Macron en maraude auprs de sans-abri



> Les clichs ont t pris le 18 fvrier. La photographe de l'Elyse a publi sur son compte Instagram, dimanche 24 fvrier, des photos d'Emmanuel Macron participant  une maraude du Samu social dans les rues de Paris. Un dplacement ralis en toute discrtion, sans que la presse n'ait t convoque.
> 
> Mais des internautes ont repr les clichs posts sur le rseau social par Soazig de la Moissonnire, photographe officielle de l'Elyse. On y voit le chef de l'Etat, en jeans, dialoguer avec des sans-abri.


Les mdias essaient de faire croire que Macron est sensible aux problmes des pauvres  ::ptdr::

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Les mdias essaient de faire croire que Macron est sensible aux problmes des pauvres


Ben, c'est normal, je te rappelle que a lui coute un pognon de dingue...  ::aie::

----------


## Bubu017

C'est surtout qu'il essaye de faire croire qu'il ne fait pas a pour amliorer son image en n'appelant pas la presse. On le sait grce  des clichs "cachs" fait par le photographe officiel  ::ptdr::

----------


## Ryu2000

> a lui coute un pognon de dingue...


Le gars qui a dcid de diffuser cette phrase a dmissionn :
Make our planet great again, pognon de dingue... Qui est Ismal Emelien, le conseiller de Macron sur le dpart?



> Install au deuxime tage de lElyse, dans lancien bureau dEmmanuel Macron quand il tait secrtaire gnral adjoint de Franois Hollande, Ismal Emelien tait la bote  ides du chef de lEtat. Jusqu la provocation lorsquil suggre en juin la diffusion sur les rseaux sociaux dune vido o Emmanuel Macron parle des aides sociales qui cotent, selon lui,  un pognon de dingue .
> 
> Il est fru de sondages et dtudes dopinion qui lui permettent, croit-il, de flairer lair du temps depuis son bureau. Mais comme dautres, il na pas vu venir la crise sans prcdent des  gilets jaunes .


Bon aprs a part d'un fait rel, effectivement les aides sociales reprsentent une grosse somme.
Pognon dingue : les aides sociales reprsentent un tiers du PIB, un record mondial



> Dans une vido diffuse par son quipe de communication, Emmanuel Macron dclare que les aides sociales cotent un pognon dingue. Les allocs et autres prestations atteignaient en 2016 un total de 714 milliards d'euros, soit 32% du PIB. Un record mondial touffant.
> (...)
> Seuls quatre pays consacrent plus de 30% de leur PIB aux dpenses sociales: la Finlande, la Belgique, le Danemark et la France. La moyenne de l'OCDE se situe  environ 22% du PIB.

----------


## benjani13

> C'est surtout qu'il essaye de faire croire qu'il ne fait pas a pour amliorer son image en n'appelant pas la presse. On le sait grce  des clichs "cachs" fait par le photographe officiel


J'ai vu ces images, avec beaucoup de dgout, mais sans tonnement... La communication  tout prix, le cynisme sans borne, cette mise en scne faussement dsintresse du seul homme de France qui pourrait dcider que le soir mme aucun SDF ne passerait une nuit de plus dehors...

----------


## benjani13

> Bon aprs a part d'un fait rel, effectivement les aides sociales reprsentent une grosse somme.
> Pognon dingue : les aides sociales reprsentent un tiers du PIB, un record mondial


a c'est une arnaque intellectuelle. Ils veulent faire passer la baisse des prestations sociales comme si c'tait une logique comptable invitable et non une volont politique. On le voit bien dans le grand dbat, o l'on demande quelles prestations devraient tre rduites, sans demander  d'abord si elles devraient tre rduites. On laisse le choix entre la corde et la balle de fusil et on appelle a la dmocratie... Beaucoup d'avancs sociales ont t mise en place dans des temps bien plus difficiles (la scurit sociale en 45) et sont donc bien des volonts politiques.

----------


## Ecthelion2

S'il tait vraiment un tant soit peu intress par le sort des SDF, il ferait passer une loi pour empcher les municipalits d'installer des dispositif anti-SDF, il ferait construire plus de foyers, etc. etc.

Aller parader 2h avec le samu-social, cela ne change strictement rien, et tout le monde s'en tamponne...

----------


## MiaowZedong

> a c'est une arnaque intellectuelle. Ils veulent faire passer la baisse des prestations sociales comme si c'tait une logique comptable invitable et non une volont politique. On le voit bien dans le grand dbat, o l'on demande quelles prestations devraient tre rduites, sans demander  d'abord si elles devraient tre rduites. On laisse le choix entre la corde et la balle de fusil et on appelle a la dmocratie... Beaucoup d'avancs sociales ont t mise en place dans des temps bien plus difficiles (la scurit sociale en 45) et sont donc bien des volonts politiques.


C'est surtout qu'ils incluent le poids des retraites, intouchables, pour arguer qu'il faut baisser le chmage, le RSA, les APL, ou encore les dpenses de l'assurance maladie.

Tout pour viter d'avoir un vrai courage politique et s'attaquer au problme de fond: la dmographie.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Ils veulent faire passer la baisse des prestations sociales comme si c'tait une logique comptable invitable et non une volont politique.


En fait c'est l'UE qui impose un niveau d'endettement et ce genre de chose. Il y a une histoire de seuil de 3% du dficit public.
Le gouvernement n'a aucune solution pour rellement augmenter le PIB du pays, donc il essaie de diminuer les dpenses.
Le gouvernement fait gonfler artificiellement le PIB en modifiant le calcul (en prenant en compte la drogue par exemple), mais ce n'est pas une vritable solution.

Le nombre de gens aux RSA ne cesse d'augmenter, il y a de moins en moins de travail.
D'un ct il faut payer plus et de l'autre il y a moins de gens pour cotiser.
Le peuple est dj tax  fond (les taxes ont augment un peu trop vite et a a cr le mouvement des gilets jaunes).

Le gouvernement a essay de faire baisser les APL de 5 mais a n'a pas pass du tout.




> sans demander d'abord si elles devraient tre rduites


La volont politique est dicte par l'UE et elle veut que la France privatise le maximum de service, donc l'avenir va pas tre trs sympa...
Macron lance la privatisation d'ADP, de la FDJ et d'Engie




> Aller parader 2h avec le samu-social, cela ne change strictement rien, et tout le monde s'en tamponne...


Il est en quand mme sortie des photos dans lesquels Macron est moins maquill que dhabitude.

----------


## Ecthelion2

> Il est en quand mme sortie des photos dans lesquels Macron est moins maquill que dhabitude.


Et ?  ::ptdr::  ::ptdr:: 

Quelqu'un en a quelque chose  faire ? Il est plus ou moins sympathique suivant son niveau de maquillage ?  ::aie::

----------


## fredoche

> C'est surtout qu'ils incluent le poids des retraites, intouchables, pour arguer qu'il faut baisser le chmage, le RSA, les APL, ou encore les dpenses de l'assurance maladie.
> 
> Tout pour viter d'avoir un vrai courage politique et s'attaquer au problme de fond: la dmographie.


Dveloppe donc ce que tu mets derrire cette dernire phrase: courage politique et dmographie. Parfois  te lire, j'ai comme l'ide que tu as des doctrines bien arrtes concernant de nombreux problmes de la socit.
Sous couvert de communisme, et effectivement  voir ton pseudo, on connait les solutions dmographiques de la Chine.

Au demeurant le pognon de dingue est quasi intgralement rinject dans l'conomie, C'est un tiers du PIB qui contribue  un tiers du PIB sous forme de dpenses de toutes sortes. Et enrichit directement les grandes fortunes pour lesquelles tout le monde roule dans ces gouvernements qui se succdent.




> En fait c'est l'UE qui impose un niveau d'endettement et ce genre de chose. Il y a une histoire de seuil de 3% du dficit public.
> Le gouvernement n'a aucune solution pour rellement augmenter le PIB du pays, donc il essaie de diminuer les dpenses.
> Le gouvernement fait gonfler artificiellement le PIB en modifiant le calcul (en prenant en compte la drogue par exemple), mais ce n'est pas une vritable solution.
> 
> Le nombre de gens aux RSA ne cesse d'augmenter, il y a de moins en moins de travail.
> D'un ct il faut payer plus et de l'autre il y a moins de gens pour cotiser.
> Le peuple est dj tax  fond (les taxes ont augment un peu trop vite et a a cr le mouvement des gilets jaunes).
> 
> Le gouvernement a essay de faire baisser les APL de 5 mais a n'a pas pass du tout.


Effectivement il y a moins de gens pour participer au fonctionnement collectif de la France, notamment les premiers de corde qui ont coup la corde et caracolent en tte sans plus trainer personne. Ceux qui en ont le plus les moyens sont ceux qui y contribuent le moins, drle de paradoxe n'est-ce pas ?
Alors que ce sont eux qui en bnficient le plus, car leur fortune ils ne la doivent pour la plupart que de ce qu'est la France en tant que pays et socit.




> La volont politique est dicte par l'UE et elle veut que la France privatise le maximum de service, donc l'avenir va pas tre trs sympa...
> Macron lance la privatisation d'ADP, de la FDJ et d'Engie


Dis-toi bien que a ce n'est que la seule volont de Macron et de ce gouvernement, car si c'tait la volont de l'EU, a fait longtemps que cela aurait t fait.
Arrte de croire que l'EU est la cause de tous les maux dans ce pays. a fait partie de cette manipulation de masse, d'autant plus que s'il y a un pays qui a son mot  dire et de l'influence en Europe, c'est bien la France.

Et si ce n'tait que la volont de l'Europe, alors le snat n'aurait et ne pourrait rien faire, et ce n'est pas le cas pour l'heure.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Dis-toi bien que a ce n'est que la seule volont de Macron et de ce gouvernement, car si c'tait la volont de l'EU, a fait longtemps que cela aurait t fait.


Personnellement je continuerai de croire que si Macron fait a c'est pour faire plaisir  l'UE.
Il y a des gouvernements qui rsistent plus  l'UE que d'autres. (par exemple il arrive que l'Italie et la Hongrie montrent que l'UE leur casse un peu les pieds parfois et le Royaume Uni devrait se barrer de l'UE si tout va bien)
Macron c'est un union-europiste, donc c'est une chose horrible...
Le gars je crois qu'il a particip  l'laboration de la loi travail qui sera impos  toutes les nations de l'UE...
Macron est soumis  Merkel mais surtout au gros chef de l'UE : Junker.

Mme des gars dextrme gauche disent que l'UE pousse  la privatisation.
Barrages privatiss : lUE limpose, seule la France se soumet



> La Commission Europenne, au nom du principe de concurrence libre et non fausse, entend sattaquer  lensemble des monopoles publics. Dans le cas de la France, aprs avoir remis en question les monopoles de France Tlcom, de Gaz de France, dAir France, de La Poste et de la SNCF, elle entend ouvrir  la concurrence le march de la production dlectricit hydraulique.
> 
> Cette demande vise particulirement EDF. EDF, entreprise publique, contrle plus de 80% des barrages franais  la part restante est contrle par Engie, ex GDF. Pour la Commission, il est impensable quune entreprise publique contrle une si grande part dun march rentable : la production dhydrolectricit. Ainsi, en octobre 2015, la Commission met une mise en demeure officielle ordonnant  la France douvrir  la concurrence ce march ou,  dfaut, de justifier le quasi monopole public dEDF sur ce march.
> 
> Cette mise en demeure, qui nest pas cense tre publique (ce qui est, en soit, scandaleux), a t rvle par Mediapart. Cest ce texte qui est invoque par le gouvernement pour justifier la privatisation.
> 
> Si la France ne fait rien pour rgulariser sa situation, la Commission Europenne peut infliger une amende importante au gouvernement franais. Cette mise en demeure, renouvele en 2017, est largument quutilise Hulot au Snat pour justifier la privatisation inluctable des barrages.


Il y a galement des centristes qui pensent que les privatisations viennent de l'UE :
Les GOPE (Grandes Orientations de Politique conomique) ou la feuille de route conomique de Matignon



> 3- Le texte va plus loin concernant le systme de sant puisquil explique que  dimportantes conomies  court terme ne peuvent tre ralises sans une rduction significative de laugmentation des dpenses de scurit sociale 
> Traduction : il faut sattendre  une baisse massive des remboursements de sant, puisque la branche maladie reprsente quasiment 50 % des dpenses de la Scurit sociale, ainsi qu une privatisation rampante de la Scurit sociale, via le recours croissant aux mutuelles prives, prsentes comme solution  tous les problmes.
> 
> Pour la branche vieillesse, il sagit bien videmment des retraites qui sont en ligne de mire. Aprs la hausse de lge de dpart  la retraite, vient maintenant le gel du montant des pensions.
> 
> Pour les retraits, la perte de pouvoir dachat cest maintenant ! *Le texte de la Commission europenne parle dailleurs explicitement de gel des retraites et dautres pensions sociales, ce qui confirme une fois encore que le gouvernement ne fait quappliquer la politique de loligarchie euro-atlantiste.*
> 
> Pour le chmage, le texte parle de  dgressivit des allocations  : cela augure dune baisse plus importante et plus rapide des allocations dans le temps.





> d'autant plus que s'il y a un pays qui a son mot  dire et de l'influence en Europe, c'est bien la France.


Il faut arrter avec a...
C'est une histoire qu'on vous raconte, mais ce n'est absolument pas vrai.
Alors dj normalement les 28 membres psent la mme chose. Je ne vois pas pourquoi la France vaudrait plus que la Slovaquie ou la Bulgarie, un vote c'est un vote.
Mais effectivement en pratique l'Allemagne a plus de pouvoir que les autres. Junker en a encore plus.

----------


## fredoche

Comment dire tout et son contraire, si c'est pas une volont de Macron, alors Macron dit non et basta.
Et chaque pays a la mme influence, sauf Merkel et l'allemagne, trop fort ces allemands.

Ou bien sommes-nous trop cons de gober les boucs missaires que l'on nous dsignent ? 

Et c'est pas comme si l'UE c'tait pas un produit franais ds l'origine, avec un Delors prsident durant des annes, le 2e dirigeant la BCE de 2003  2011 Trichet, une constitution pondue et promue par Sarkozy, un Moscovici commissaire aux finances, et des dcisions en principe  l'unanimit, donc pas sans ou contre la France et ses dirigeants.

----------


## ABCIWEB

> Je viens de voir une news qui n'est pas  piquer des hannetons :
> La photographe de l'Elyse diffuse une image d'Emmanuel Macron en maraude auprs de sans-abri
> 
> Les mdias essaient de faire croire que Macron est sensible aux problmes des pauvres


Oui, il fait une offensive tout azimut pour dfendre son image sans remettre en cause sa politique. 

Encore deux autres exemples ici au salon de l'agriculture dont une vido qui le montre en pleine accolade avec un retrait handicap en larme parce qu'il n'arrive plus  s'en sortir. C'est touchant  ::lol:: 

Il traite les problmes sociaux avec de belles paroles et de belles images et en mme temps il vote des lois pour diminuer les APL et le service public. Combien de fois par semaine entendons-nous dire que les dpenses publiques - et donc plus gnralement le systme redistributif - sont le problme numro 1 de la France, et que c'est cela qui ampute notre pouvoir d'achat ? 

Certains pensent qu'ils verront rellement leur pouvoir d'achat augmenter s'ils mettent leur conscience (ou ce qu'il en reste) de ct. Ils pensent qu'ils russiront dans la vie en appliquant les mmes mthodes inhumaines que leur matre (Victor Hugo a crit quelque chose de semblable).

Outre le fait que ce ne sont pas leurs revenus qui augmenteront mais uniquement les bnfices de leur matres, ce sont tous les services publics y compris ceux dont ils bnficient - sant, ducation, financement des activits culturelles et d'information, justice, infrastructures - qui sont viss par ces rformes. De fait, l'immense majorit de ceux-l mmes qui sont sensibles  cette politique fascisante sous prtexte de ralisme conomique, se retrouvent galement perdants. Ce qui est normal puisque c'est le but recherch.





> Concernant le mpris de Macron, je pense aux collgues dveloppeurs qui ne saluent pas le personnel de mnage ou les rceptionnistes. Quand l'ingnieur mprise la femme de mnage, le manager mprise l'ingnieur, le PDG mprise ceux qui ne gagnent pas au moins 1,000/jour et tous mprisent le RSAiste, quoi de plus dmocratique qu'un prsident mprisant le peuple?


Comme quoi le matraquage des esprits est efficace. C'est le principe des sectes, on doit se plier  l'idologie dominante quelque soit les consquences, sinon l'individu est banni et indigne d'occuper un poste respectable dans la hirarchie.

C'est d'autant plus grave que dire bonjour est gratuit et ne fait pas perdre d'argent. Et l o tu te trompes lourdement, c'est que tu penses que cette idologie reprsente le peuple alors qu'elle est impose au peuple par une propagande incessante. Il n'y a pas si longtemps, l'instruction civique en primaire enseignait de commencer par dire bonjour. C'est *le premier signe de reconnaissance*, que font galement les animaux  leur faon pour reconnatre les amis/ennemis. Et c'est en mprisant cette politesse lmentaire et fondamentale  que l'on croit aujourd'hui devenir comptitif/comptent. 

Le pire c'est que je peux comprendre tes collgues. Leur capacit de rflexion est monopolise par leur travail, par leurs intrts immdiats. Ils n'ont pas beaucoup de temps disponible pour lever la tte et prendre du recul. Il ne faut donc pas s'tonner que le nolibralisme ne veuille pas s'attaquer au problme du chmage en diminuant le temps de travail. Il s'agit de limiter les possibilits de rflexion en dehors de notre domaine de comptence, pour mieux dlguer l'organisation du pouvoir  un spcialiste qui nous dira ce qu'il faut penser pour garder notre prcieux travail. Ce rgime drastique insoutenable permet aussi de rendre plus acceptable le fait de traiter comme des sous-hommes ceux dont on nous dit qu'ils ne font pas suffisamment d'efforts pour intgrer le systme, mme si dans la ralit il y a beaucoup moins d'offres disponibles que de demandes d'emploi.

Tes collgues dveloppeurs ont intgr cette idologie du prcieux, tel des Nazgl ou Gollum fanatiss par les anneaux de pouvoir. Un faux pouvoir pour les diviser tous, car un anneau unique plus puissant que tous les autres avait t forg par Sauron, le seigneur des tnbres. Lorsqu'il porte l'Unique, Sauron sait ce qu'accomplissent les autres porteurs de Grands anneaux et peut contrler leurs esprits.

J. R. R. Tolkien crivit le Seigneur des anneaux au sortir de la guerre. Comment ne pas pas comprendre qu'il dnonait en mme temps le totalitarisme : "Le rgime totalitaire tente de s'immiscer jusque dans la sphre intime de la pense, en imposant  tous les citoyens l'adhsion  une idologie obligatoire, hors de laquelle ils sont considrs comme ennemis de la communaut".

Le nolibralisme/nofascisme renie la lgitimit de l'individu en tant que tel. La promesse d'un avenir meilleur se conoit par le sacrifice de certains de ses semblables. En mme temps, on qualifie de barbares prhistoriques les peuplades africaines qui faisaient des sacrifices humains pour obtenir de meilleures rcoltes... ::roll:: 

C'tait un petit bonjour de ma part  tes amis "Nazgl". Dis-leur de voyager un peu dans leur tte. C'est indispensable pour viter de se retrouver en prison sans le savoir, ni mme le vouloir  :;):

----------


## Bubu017

Sans rentrer dans le mpris des devs vis  vis des femmes de mnage, vos collgues vous disent forcment bonjour ? J'en ai plusieurs qui arrivent dans l'openspace, s'assoient, et ne font pas le tour pour dire bonjour. Je pense que c'est plus un manque de politesse que du mpris.

----------


## ABCIWEB

> Sans rentrer dans le mpris des devs vis  vis des femmes de mnage, vos collgues vous disent forcment bonjour ? J'en ai plusieurs qui arrivent dans l'openspace, s'assoient, et ne font pas le tour pour dire bonjour. Je pense que c'est plus un manque de politesse que du mpris.


Oui, ce n'est pas ncessairement du mpris. Entre ne pas dire bonjour et affirmer ouvertement son mpris pour le peuple comme le fait Macron,  il y a une diffrence.

Cela dit, le fait que le manque de politesse soit aujourd'hui un comportement courant, est significatif de l'volution de l'tat d'esprit de la population dans son ensemble. 


> La politesse, du latin politus qui signifie uni, lisse, brillant, jaune regroupe un ensemble de comportements sociaux entre individus visant  exprimer la reconnaissance d'autrui et  tre trait en tant que personne ayant des sentiments.
> ...
> La politesse est un mode de communication : elle ne concerne que la forme employe. Le respect concerne le fond du message communiqu et n'a aucun rapport avec la forme.  
> ...
> Normalement, la politesse est dfinie par un code. Elle demeure un ensemble de rgles acquises par l'ducation. Elle comporte une double finalit : faciliter les rapports sociaux en permettant  ceux qui en usent d'avoir des changes respectueux et quilibrs ; faire la dmonstration de son ducation et de son savoir-vivre.


On pourrait penser  priori qu'on peut se passer d'un code de prsentation pour rentrer plus vite dans le dur et parler du problme de fond. Mais la forme est un conteneur symbolique qui dfinit aussi les contours du fond: quand le manque de reconnaissance d'autrui qui facilite les rapports sociaux devient une rgle couramment admise, et non plus une exception qui peut se justifier au cas par cas, la reconnaissance d'autrui devient de facto une qualit ngligeable. 

La valeur "Travail", les mots mprisants de Sarkosy et de Macron participent  la ngation de l'individu. Ce n'est pas la notion de la valeur travail en elle-mme qui est dangereuse, c'est son caractre primordial en mme temps qu'exclusif, qui permet de nier la valeur de l'individu qui en est priv. Le travail devenant le centre exclusif des proccupations de chacun, en mme temps qu'une comptition interne/externe qui demande toujours plus de rendement, on est insidieusement pouss  ne plus prendre du temps pour des civilits. La reconnaissance d'autrui devient un handicap et la ngligence de l'autre une rgle dominante. On est pas l pour faire des manires, la seule chose qui compte est de faire du pognon. 

La manque de civilit croissante montre que nous changeons de paradigme. Nous ne sommes plus les descendants du sicle des lumires, mais les descendant du productivisme au nom duquel la ngation de l'individu est devenu acceptable et souhaitable pour une meilleure rentabilit. 

Les petites phrases mprisantes de Sarkosy/Macron participent  dconstruire les acquis sociaux, le service public, l'esprit de solidarit, le savoir vivre, la fraternit, le bien tre et les civilits. Tout comme le fascisme il dveloppe et entretient les plus bas instincts humains avec des paroles de "beauf" totalitaire.

C'est pour cela que je parlais du Seigneur des anneaux. Les hsitations incessantes de Gollum entre le bien et le mal, entre la confiance envers ses semblables et le pouvoir de l'anneau, sont le symbole du fascisme/totalitarisme qui exploite les plus bas instincts des hommes afin de mieux les diviser, les contrler et les exploiter. 

Gollum expos depuis trop longtemps  ces dmons ne pouvait plus s'en sortir. Il faut combattre d'urgence cette politique si nous voulons ne pas subir le mme sort et devenir nous-mmes une caricature d'tres humains comme le sont devenus bien d'autres avant nous, soumis  ces mmes techniques de gouvernance.

----------


## ABCIWEB

> Bon aprs a part d'un fait rel, effectivement les aides sociales reprsentent une grosse somme.
> Pognon dingue : les aides sociales reprsentent un tiers du PIB, un record mondial
> Seuls quatre pays consacrent plus de 30% de leur PIB aux dpenses sociales: la Finlande, la Belgique, le Danemark et la France. La moyenne de l'OCDE se situe  environ 22% du PIB.


C'est prcisment un exemple de titre racoleur de "beauf". Venant du Figaro et parlant du service public ce n'est pas une surprise. Dans les aides sociales, ils comptent aussi la sant, l'assurance vieillesse et l'assurance chmage, ce qui est une arnaque intellectuelle car ce ne sont pas des aides, les gens ont cotis pour ces prestations.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Dans les aides sociales, ils comptent aussi la sant, l'assurance vieillesse et l'assurance chmage, ce qui est une arnaque intellectuelle car ce ne sont pas des aides, les gens ont cotis pour ces prestations.


Ah ok a dpend de la formule de calcul... (et surtout de ce qu'on considre tre une aide sociale)
L il y a une liste d'aides sociales :
France : plus de 200 aides sociales

Donc ok les aides sociales ne reprsentent surement pas 32% du PIB, mais c'est quand mme une dpense importante.
Je sais que le remboursement de la dette est parfois le premier poste des dpenses.
La charge de la dette franaise est le second poste du budget mais son service est le 1er depuis des annes ! La vrit des chiffres drange, rtablissons les comptes !
Aujourd'hui vous dites "les banques prtent  la France  taux trs bas", ok pour le moment, mais est-ce que c'est le cas depuis 1973 ?

----------


## ABCIWEB

> Ah ok a dpend de la formule de calcul... (et surtout de ce qu'on considre tre une aide sociale)
> L il y a une liste d'aides sociales :
> France : plus de 200 aides sociales
> 
> Donc ok les aides sociales ne reprsentent surement pas 32% du PIB, mais c'est quand mme une dpense importante.


Ce ne sont pas des liens neutres/objectifs pour parler du service public et de la cohsion sociale! Aprs le Figaro, tu ne trouves rien de mieux que l'IFRAP, le "Think tank" d'Agns Verdier-Molini. Rapide recherche sur Google et je tombe sur un article de Marianne dont le titre est :



> L'Ifrap d'Agns Verdier-Molini : faux institut de recherche et vrai lobby ultra-libral


Aprs si tu n'as pas compris que le nolibralisme/corporatisme/nofascisme sont par dfinition contre le service public, contre la solidarit entre les hommes pour mieux pouvoir les diviser et les contrler, ce n'est pas faute d'avoir essay de t'expliquer.

Et en dehors du fait que cette politique soit une attaque en rgle contre une certaine forme de civilisation - dans tous les domaines comme galement le logiciel libre ou l'cologie, entre autre - c'est en plus conomiquement stupide, puisque l'on sait que ces aides profitent directement  l'conomie, contrairement aux cadeaux fiscaux faits aux ultra riches qui profitent trs peu  l'conomie relle. 




> Je sais que le remboursement de la dette est parfois le premier poste des dpenses.
> La charge de la dette franaise est le second poste du budget mais son service est le 1er depuis des annes ! La vrit des chiffres drange, rtablissons les comptes !
> Aujourd'hui vous dites "les banques prtent  la France  taux trs bas", ok pour le moment, mais est-ce que c'est le cas depuis 1973 ?


Et alors, quel rapport ? Je lis dans ton lien :


> Cette dette publique est le produit direct des politiques nolibrales pratiques depuis le dbut des annes 1980. Cest en son nom que sont imposs les plans daustrit qui frappe aujourdhui les peuples europens.


Rien dans ce lien ne dit que la dette soit la consquence des aides sociales. L'ensemble de ton message n'a pas de sens, il n'a aucune cohrence. Il est consternant de confusion et/ou de dsinformation.

----------


## Ryu2000

> L'Ifrap d'Agns Verdier-Molini : faux institut de recherche et vrai lobby ultra-libral


Je voulais juste dire que la notion d'aide sociale tait ouverte  interprtation.
Tout le monde n'est pas d'accord sur ce qu'est une aide sociale et donc sur le prix du total.




> Et alors, quel rapport ?


Ben il y a des articles qui disent que les aides sociales sont une grosse dpense de l'tat, je rajoutais que la premire dpense de l'tat c'est parfois le remboursement de la dette, le lien entre les 2 c'est que se sont des dpenses, j'aurais pu parler de l'ducation nationale, ou de l'arme.




> Rien dans ce lien ne dit que la dette soit la consquence des aides sociales.


Je n'ai jamais voulu dire a !
Je disais que les intrts de la dette sont une grosse dpense, c'est a qui cote vraiment un "pognon de dingue".
Je trouve que a manque de critique des banques dans les mdias et chez les politiciens.
Des gens qui s'en prennent aux aides sociales il y en a, mais alors pour critiquer les banques il n'y a plus personne...

A-t-on pay 1.400 milliards dintrts sur la dette depuis 1979 ?
Si il y avait eu moyen d'emprunter  taux plus bas la France ne serait pas endett  100% de son PIB comme elle l'est aujourd'hui...

===
Air France-KLM : les raisons des turbulences entre les Pays-Bas et la France



> Le dossier a en tout cas fait ragir jusquaux plus hautes sphres de ltat franais.  Le gouvernement na pas t inform de cette dcision et de sa mise en uvre, jen prends note, a ainsi dclar Emmanuel Macron, en marge dun entretien avec la chancelire allemande Angela Merkel. Ce qui importe, cest que lintrt de la socit soit prserv. 
> 
> Et le prsident de la Rpublique de demander au gouvernement nerlandais de clarifier ses intentions.  Bruno Le Maire recevra son homologue nerlandais Wopke Hoekstra avant la fin de la semaine, a confirm Benjamin Griveaux. La discussion sur le sujet sera amicale mais franche.

----------


## ABCIWEB

> Ben il y a des articles qui disent que les aides sociales sont une grosse dpense de l'tat, je rajoutais que la premire dpense de l'tat c'est parfois le remboursement de la dette, le lien entre les 2 c'est que se sont des dpenses, j'aurais pu parler de l'ducation nationale, ou de l'arme.


Justement c'est bien ce que je te reproche, de faire un lien uniquement parce que ce sont des dpenses. Le gouvernement fait exactement ce mme discours de primate, auquel apparemment certains sont sensibles, c'est  dire tout amalgamer sur le mme plan sous prtexte que ce sont des dpenses.

Comment faut-il te faire comprendre que toutes les dpenses ne se valent pas ?

De plus, on ne dpense trop que par rapport  ses revenus, et n'as-tu pas remarqu que Macron fait tout pour baisser les recettes de l'tat en dtaxant les ultra riches et les multinationales ? C'est facile de dire ensuite que c'est le peuple qui vit au dessus de ses moyens et qu'il faut faire des conomies sur le service public.

Les banques nous ont dj fait le coup de faire exploser la dette  nos frais en 2008, dette que nous payons toujours actuellement, Macron continue toujours avec le mme empressement de pomper les ressources de l'tat au profit de sa petite caste de privilgis, et tu viens ensuite nous parler du problme des aides sociales comme si c'tait une priorit. C'est indcent.

----------


## ABCIWEB

Bonjour,

Je ne pouvais pas conclure, il y a quelques jours, que Macron applique une politique qui a toutes les caractristiques du nofascisme, sans me joindre aux manifestations. 

Voici donc mon petit tmoignage vido, de retour du front :



Oui bon, c'tait pas la guerre non plus, quoique que l'hlico faisait quand mme un peu ambiance. Vous verrez quelques lacrymo (beaucoup plus vers la fin), des mouvements de foule et puis des gens, surtout normment de gens qui manifestent tranquillement et dans une bonne ambiance. Vous verrez aussi une foule trs diversifie, des jeunes, des vieux, le peuple en gnral et de toutes catgories sociales, mais pas ceux qui ont les dents qui rayent le parquet bien entendu.

On a mme vu certains gendarmes abordables qui ne refusaient pas la conversation, c'est pour dire ! J'ai discut quelques minutes avec le policier et la femme en rouge qu'on voit vers la fin de la vido. Elle est professeur d'conomie  la facult de Clermont-Ferrand et venait dfendre le droit de manifester et le service public. Selon elle, il y a de plus en plus de suicides parmi les professeurs de la facult.

Le policier disait qu'il faudrait dclarer les manifestations pour avoir un parcours mieux dfini afin qu'ils puissent intervenir plus facilement sur les casseurs. Je lui ai rpondu que je comprenais bien, mais qu'en mme temps, c'tait aussi un moyen pour le gouvernement de faire pression sur les organisateurs qui peuvent ensuite tre tenus pour responsables des dgts divers.

Il nous disait galement travailler dans des conditions difficiles, avec une opinion publique trs dfavorable : 9 fois sur 10 on nous prend pour des fachos. Je lui ai dit qu'il ne fallait pas gnraliser, qu'on tait bien content de les voir pour le terrorisme, mais surtout que ce n'tait pas eux que l'on dtestait personnellement, ni leur fonction, mais l'utilisation que Macron fait de la police. Il nous a rpondu que malheureusement, il ne pouvait pas choisir ses missions sinon il serait bon pour pointer au chmage. 

C'est bien pour cela qu'on scande "Macron dmission", ou qu'on cible Castaner comme le sympathique troubadour qu'on voit galement en fin de la vido. En fait, les Gilets Jaunes ne se trompent pas de cible, personne ne dit "police dmission".

Quelques minutes plus tard, j'ai discut avec des gilets jaunes que l'on voit un peu en retrait. Certains ont particip au "grand dbat" et ont apprci le fait de pouvoir s'exprimer et d'entendre diffrentes opinions. Ils n'ont pas eu droit au QCM, ce qui leur a permis d'aborder tous les sujets. Mais ils ne se font pas d'illusions sur l'utilisation qu'en fera Macron.  

La prof d'conomie disait que ses tudiants ne se sentaient pas encore trs concerns. Les frais d'inscription vont augmenter l'anne prochaine, mais pour eux ce n'est pas douloureux car ce sont souvent les parents qui payent... Quand je lui ai dit que j'en tais arriv  la conclusion que nous tions dans un rgime nofasciste, elle n'a fait aucune objection et a approuv par un grand "mais oui !". Vous allez me dire que je suis tomb sur la copine du Tch. Pas certain, c'est sa petite fille qui se tient devant le gendarme juste  ct  (c'est pas une grosse menace) et apparemment son compagnon doit tre l'homme  vlo.  

Enfin, j'ai rencontr un ingnieur  la retraite qui avait pass dix ans en Martinique et qui m'a racont un peu sa vie, les ingalits sociales et la violence sous-jacente des habitants de cette rgion. 

Conclusion, j'ai vu une manifestation pacifique avec beaucoup de bonne humeur, et quelques violences organises par quelques casseurs. Il me semble que la police ne fait pas tout pour les arrter. Quand le camion des pompiers a d intervenir, ils ont su s'interposer. Mais sinon il laissent faire, comme s'il fallait du spectacle. Encore une fois je ne les accuse pas individuellement, mais on peut critiquer facilement la stratgie que Castaner leur ordonne d'appliquer. 

Ce qui m'a surpris le plus, c'est la diversit des manifestants. Sur une pancarte d'un Gilet jaune  Paris, on pouvait lire:


> teins ta tl et viens nous rencontrer


C'est le meilleur rsum que je puisse faire.

Et Viva La Resistencia !

----------


## fredoche

Salut ABCIWEB

tu as oubli ceci dans ton bilan :
https://france-police.org/2019/02/23...oc-des-images/






> *BFM TV* montre en boucle une arme  feu qui aurait t saisie  *Clermont Ferrand*, tout en diffusant paralllement des Gilets jaunes en train de dfiler, laissant penser que chaque manifestant serait violent et arm..
> 
> Ce revolver est-il rel ou factice ? Vide ou charg ? Qui est lindividu porteur de cette arme ? Un islamiste prparant un attentat ? Un Zadiste voulant tirer sur lun de nos collges ? Un hooligan dextrme droite voulant tuer des antifas ou inversement ? Mystre.. Seule compte limage.. Aucune explication.. Juste de limage..
> 
> France Police  Policiers colre invite les  journalistes  de BFM TV  accompagner nos collgues dans les 600 cits interdites de France o ils pourront  loisir faire des images sensationnelles darmes  feu..


Comme tu le vois c'tait  15h13, il y avait pourtant un beau soleil  ::):

----------


## Ecthelion2

> Salut ABCIWEB
> 
> tu as oubli ceci dans ton bilan :
> https://france-police.org/2019/02/23...oc-des-images/
> 
> Pice jointe 454123
> 
> 
> Comme tu le vois c'tait  15h13, il y avait pourtant un beau soleil




Si a se trouve, c'est l'une des armes de Benalla en fait. :p

(qui d'ailleurs, a t relch, ainsi que son copain).

----------


## fredoche

je suis all voir le reportage BFM TV en question 




c'est juste risible, tu vois 2 btons une batte, un ou 2 canifs, un couteau de cuisine compltement dent (j'ai le mme  la maison, en parfait tat), des masques... des conneries quoi.

Pas un truc avec le mme fond: du carrelage, un bureau, de la pelouse...

Et le commentaire de la gonzesse ..."des battes de baseball"

a pue le foutage de gueule intgral

----------


## Ryu2000

> a pue le foutage de gueule intgral


Maintenant vous comprenez pourquoi les gilets jaunes n'aiment pas BFM TV ?
Est-ce que vous vous rendez-compte qu'il existe une diffrence entre la ralit et le traitement mdiatique ?

Maintenant que j'y pense, a me rappelle une chanson de Mickey 3D qui s'appelle "La France A Peur".

----------


## fredoche

> Maintenant vous comprenez pourquoi les gilets jaunes n'aiment pas BFM TV ?
> Est-ce que vous vous rendez-compte qu'il existe une diffrence entre la ralit et le traitement mdiatique ?


a fait un sacr bout de temps que je m'en rends compte oui. a fait des annes que je ne regarde plus la TV, et en priorit l'info TV. 
Et mon dieu, mon moral comme mon esprit critique se portent terriblement mieux. La TV est profondment anxiogne, elle te rend dpressif, et elle manipule ton esprit.

La seule chaine que je distingue, c'est ARTE, mais c'est rare, trs rare que je la regarde.

Sinon une analyse intressante : 



ABCIWEB tu es complice du pire, c'est le prsident qui l'a dit... et comme chacun sait, la vrit sort de la bouche du prsident

----------


## Ryu2000

> a fait des annes que je ne regarde plus la TV, et en priorit l'info TV.


Voil !
Les chanes d'infos c'est de la merde.

"Gilets jaunes" : la dfiance  l'gard des mdias n'a jamais t aussi forte



> Les mobilisations des "gilets jaunes" depuis plusieurs semaines ont mis en lumire un constat : beaucoup de citoyens ne font plus confiance aux mdias.


Je suis bien content qu'il y ait une grosse crise de confiance dans les mdias, parce que a fait trop longtemps qu'ils manipulent tout le monde. Les mdias sont un peu trop proche des puissants (banques, gros patrons, etc).




> La seule chaine que je distingue, c'est ARTE, mais c'est rare, trs rare que je la regarde.


Ouais Art diffuse du contenu moins nervant que les autres chanes.
Il y a le documentaire Jodorowsky's Dune sur la chane YouTube jusqu'au 16 mars :
"Dune" de Jodorowsky
Il est gnial ce documentaire.

Et sinon j'aime bien RT France, ils ont accueilli plein d'ancien gars qu'on pouvait voir  la TV mais qui n'y sont plus invit.
L ya Olivier Delamarche (qu'on ne voit plus sur BFM Business) :



Il y a Frdric Tadei qui s'est fait virer de France Television :


Dans cette mission il y a plein de sujets prsent dans ce forum qui sont traitz (gilets jaunes, libralisme, anonymat sur internet, crise vnzulienne, guerre en Syrie, Rfrendum d'Initiative Citoyenne, loi anti fake news, Brexit, l'urgence climatique, affaire weinstein, etc).

Pure ya mme Jacques Sapire !  ::mrgreen::

----------


## fredoche

Je "_connais_" bien Tadd, j'ai toujours aim ses missions, c'est vraiment un dfenseur de la culture, de la libert de parole et du pluralisme.

J'adorais son mission "ce soir ou jamais", qui fut un temps passait 4 soirs par semaine en seconde partie de soire sur France 3 quand le service public avait encore le souci de se mettre au service du public.

C'est dingue (grave ?) qu'aujourd'hui une des rares sources de pluralisme et de diversit, de libert de parole, soit la tl de Poutine. C'est dire o on en est rendu en France.

----------


## Mat.M

> Je "_connais_" bien Tadd, j'ai toujours aim ses missions, c'est vraiment un dfenseur de la culture, de la libert de parole et du pluralisme.


je pense que l'on est plusieurs  l'apprcier c'est quelqu'un qui fait sobre

----------


## benjani13

Oh punaise! En parlant de mdia regardez sur quoi je suis tomb (relay sur twitter)! Sur France 24, la prsentatrice d'une mission "Gilets jaunes, o en est le mouvement".

Introduction:



> Aujourd'hui des gilets jaunes qui persistent il ne persiste qu'une colre brute, parfois irrationnelle, d'o a merg un gout pour la violence, l'antismitisme, le racisme, le complotisme. Bref, tout ce qu'il y a de pire chez l'homme.


Premire question  son premier invit:



> Est-ce qu'on peut encore parler de mouvement social ou vraiment de mouvement de radicalit o ce sont agrg les extrmes, l'extrme gauche, l'extrme droite. Dans le fond c'est une espce de truc improbable.


Aprs lintervention du premier invit elle continue:



> Oui mais c'est quoi aujourd'hui ce mouvement, qu'est-ce qu'il est devenu? C'est dans le fond devenu une espce d'curie de branquignoles qui aime la violence


Face  la raction de l'invit qui remue un peu en signe de vouloir relativiser son propos elle ajoute:



> Non mais c'est vrai! Non mais attendez, y a un moment quand on les coute aujourd'hui, c'est pas trs rationnel!


Tout cela dans les 4 premires minutes:



Sinon sur BFMTV le prsentateur d'un "dbat" , a dit  un gilet jaune qui se plaignait de se faire couper la parole sans cesse, en montrant la sortie du plateau:




> si franchement a ne vous convient pas, la porte est ici


https://twitter.com/Brevesdepresse/s...32020665307136

----------


## ABCIWEB

Oui, nous subissons une campagne de dsinformation tous azimuts sans prcdent (de mmoire). 

La comparaison entre l'mission politique de France 24 dans le message de *benjani13* et l'mission de *Frdric Tadei* sur RT France dans le message de *Ryu2000* est rvlatrice et cruelle.

Sur RT on assiste avec *Frdric Tadei*  un dbat quilibr et intressant, tandis que France 24 diffuse une pseudo mission politique avec une pseudo journaliste dont la parole n'est rien d'autre que la rplique de celle du pouvoir. N'importe quel tranger pourrait se moquer  de cette mission, tellement la propagande est vidente, et se demander s'il regarde bien une tlvision franaise. 

En plus des citations de *benjani13*, ceux qui regarderont l'mission constateront que les sous-titres participent galement  la propagande. Sans en dbattre ni que l'on ne mentionne aucune source auparavant, on voit ainsi s'afficher :

- A partir de 7"15 et jusqu' 11"40 : "55% des franais souhaitent l'arrt du mouvement"
- De 11"40 jusqu' 16"50,  le sous-titre devient : "la popularit d'.E Macron continue sa remonte"
- Et 10 secondes plus tard, de 17"00 jusqu' 19"25, le sous-titre redevient : "55% des franais souhaitent l'arrt du mouvement"

Cela fait quand mme 4"25 + 5"10 + 2"25 soit 12 minutes d'affichage non stop de propagande. Mme si ces informations sont exactes, pourquoi les afficher en sous-titre durant 12 minutes ? La tentative de bourrage de crne est vidente, sans mme parler des invits ni de la prsentatrice de l'mission qui est  elle seule une vritable caricature. Et comme seul lment pour contrebalancer ce discours  sens unique, on entend juste un journaliste dire furtivement presque comme pour s'excuser : "certes il continue sa remonte mais il est encore trs loin d'avoir une majorit d'opinions favorables".




> C'est dingue (grave ?) qu'aujourd'hui une des rares sources de pluralisme et de diversit, de libert de parole, soit la tl de Poutine"


Oui c'est dingue et trs grave. Il suffit  Poutine de faire des missions comme celles qui existaient il y a quelques annes en France, c'est  dire pluralistes et diversifies - je parle pour les liens donns par *Ryu2000* - pour nous mettre la honte en comparaison de la propagande officielle que diffuse France 24, ou  les autres chaines publiques  95% dans leur prime time. Poutine garant de la pluralit de l'information tlvisuelle en France ! Oui a fait mal au moral, mais on en arrive de fait,  cette conclusion alarmante, ce qui montre bien qu'on est descendu trs trs trs bas   ::aie:: 

Encore ce soir sur France2 dans l'mission 20H30 le dimanche, avec comme invit Pierre Arditi, qui dit  la minute 9 que "la forme que prend le mouvement est aujourd'hui difficile et souvent contestable... tout en tant comprhensible au dbut du mouvement". Il dira plus tard qu'il votera Macron aux europennes car il est pour l'Europe et sans l'Europe c'est la guerre. 

Voil donc le discours type du bobo et de la gauche caviar: c'est Macron ou la guerre! Il fait pas dans la nuance le pierrot, c'est  exactement le mme discours que reprendra Macron pour les europennes. Il n'est plus question de progrs, de projets d'avenir, de sens, de direction, c'est Macron ou la guerre, c'tout. Il n'y a pas d'alternative. Grand acteur mais qui devient petit laquais au service du pouvoir quand bien mme celui-ci mprise le peuple. Quel panache ! Sens du dtail, il tait venu avec sa lgion d'honneur... comme symbole de lgitimit sans doute. 

Pour dire que tout le monde est sur le pont pour dfendre la macronie, y compris la gauche caviar et la presse locale. Comme le journal La Montagne pour rendre compte de la manifestation du 23/02/2019 qui titrait :


> "Acte XV des Gilets jaunes : Clermont-Ferrand a subi "une violence extrme" selon la prfte du Puy-de-Dme"


Alors qu'en suivant la manifestation de l'intrieur, on voit une foule tranquille, souriante et une violences trs marginale. La ralit globale est trs loin de ce titre racoleur et de l'image du pistolet d'alarme - saisi avant la manifestation - dont s'est servi BFMTV pour prsenter les manifestations des Gilets jaunes, comme le montre *fredoche* dans son message suivant.

Ce qui leur fait trs peur, c'est que le mouvement dure. Ce n'est plus une lutte idologique, c'est une lutte des classes. Non seulement l'ascenseur social n'existe plus, mais il faut en plus, que les classes moyennes et pauvres travaillent ou s'appauvrissent de plus en plus. C'est comme a, par dcret, parce que c'est son projet de faire juste plaisir aux multinationales et  leurs actionnaires qui ont dj bnfici de dividendes records en 2018.

Ce sont des grosses ficelles qui s'illuminent de jour en jour, sans oublier l'normit de l'affaire Benalla. Au total, le foutage de gueule est titanesque, c'est presque risible, on est rentr dans le grotesque. Sauf que ce n'est pas un mauvais film, c'est notre avenir qui est en jeu. 

Trs grosse panique en macronie et dans les hautes sphres financires : le petit gnie du nolibralisme, tellement imbu de lui-mme, s'est tellement pris pour l'tre suprme qu'il a oubli qu'il tait prsident d'un pays avec des gens dedans. Tellement mprisant et grotesque qu'il est entrain de raliser lui-mme une convergence des luttes, non plus idologique, mais sociale, ce qui est le pire cauchemar du nolibralisme et du nofascisme qui rsiste difficilement  lumire du jour. Et maintenant Arditi et sa lgion d'honneur pour dire d'arrter le mouvement. Ils sont vraiment  la ramasse, c'est la panique  bord  ::mouarf:: 

Macron a gnr lui-mme un ennemi d'autant plus redoutable qu'il dvoile jour aprs jour, semaine aprs semaine, les abus, les injustices et le non sens du nolibralisme dont on se rend compte qu'il n'est compatible ni avec les hommes ni avec l'cologie et qui de plus, travestit honteusement l'information au point de faire passer Poutine pour un exemple d'intgrit.  
Alors videmment, quand les gilets jaunes scandent samedi aprs samedi, "on est l! on est l! on est l!", a lui met des boutons. C'est pas vraiment l'image de la mondialisation heureuse qu'il voulait nous montrer.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Sur RT on assiste avec *Frdric Tadei*  un dbat quilibr et intressant, tandis que France 24 diffuse une pseudo mission politique avec une pseudo journaliste dont la parole n'est rien d'autre que la rplique de celle du pouvoir.


Je crois que les mdias ont compris qu'il tait ncessaire de rintroduire du dbat.
Parce qu' force de ne prsenter qu'un seul point de vue, le mouvement des gilets jaunes est apparu.
Dans les mdias franais il n'y a jamais de confrontation d'ides, les intervenants sont tous d'accord et voient les choses sous le mme angle.
Donc il devrait y avoir un nouveau Taddei sur France Tlvision.

Si tout ce passe bien, bientt dans les mdias il y aura, par exemple, des intervenants qui ne sont pas pro Union-Europen primaire  :8O:  (bon par contre des mauvais)
Si les mdias veulent intresser  nouveau le peuple il faut qu'ils arrtent de ne laisser parler que des gens qui partagent la mme opinion.




> Il dira plus tard qu'il votera Macron aux europennes car il est pour l'Europe et sans l'Europe c'est la guerre.


C'est le seul argument qu'il reste  l'UE : "Grce  l'UE on ne se fait plus la guerre entre nous".
C'est hyper lger comme argument et probablement faux (on ne saura jamais si il y aurait eu plus de guerre entre les pays europen sans l'UE).

Du coup l'UE c'est la concurrence dloyale entre les pays membre.
Parce qu'il y a des pays o les salaires et les charges sont beaucoup plus faible.
La France ne peut pas rivaliser contre la Pologne ou la Bulgarie...

----------


## micka132

> Il dira plus tard qu'il votera Macron aux europennes car il est pour l'Europe et sans l'Europe c'est la guerre. 
> 
> Voil donc le discours type du bobo et de la gauche caviar: c'est Macron ou la guerre! Il fait pas dans la nuance le pierrot, c'est  exactement le mme discours que reprendra Macron pour les europennes. Il n'est plus question de progrs, de projets d'avenir, de sens, de direction, c'est Macron ou la guerre, c'tout. Il n'y a pas d'alternative.


Et gnralement il faut rajouter que les autres (les zestremes) joue sur les peurs. C'est vrai que le bon vote ou la mort, c'est pas jouer sur les peurs !

----------


## ABCIWEB

> Et gnralement il faut rajouter que les autres (les zestremes) joue sur les peurs. C'est vrai que le bon vote ou la mort, c'est pas jouer sur les peurs !


C'est bien effectivement toute la limite de cette stratgie, puisqu'au final c'est le mme ressort, peur contre peur, il n'y a plus de diffrence, et c'est pour cette raison que la droite nationaliste - je veux dire plutt raciste que simplement souverainiste - progresse partout en Europe. 

Aprs je ne vois pas vraiment comment les Verts, Hamon ou mme Mlenchon peuvent tre qualifis d'extrmes. 

Ce sont les politiques et les media nolibraux type Macron/Lenglet qui font systmatiquement cet amalgame entre Mlenchon et Le Pen par exemple. En mme temps c'est assez facile puisqu'on voque pas vraiment leur programme mais plutt leur personnalit et les coups de gueule de Mlenchon sont facilement exploitables. Pas impossible que FI ferait un meilleur score s'ils taient reprsents par une autre personne qui ressemble moins  un ancien apparatchik qui veut sa revanche et sa part de pouvoir. Cette sensation n'aide pas au rassemblement car elle fait passer le caractre du personnage avant son programme politique/conomique.

Quant  Hamon je pense qu'il aurait d se joindre aux Verts. C'est le contraire qui se produit habituellement mais cela lui aurait permis de montrer justement qu'on peut faire passer son go derrire un projet commun, surtout qu'il n'tait pas en position de force. Je ne connais pas tout le dtail de leur programme, mais il me semble qu'ils sont assez compatibles.

Macron aura donc Le Pen comme principal adversaire, et il tentera de siphonner l'lectorat de Wauquiez. Pour faire bonne figure auprs de son lectorat qui avait cru au slogan "en mme temps", je viens d'entendre qu'il sera soutenu par Raffarin pour les europennes. Ce n'est pas un rquilibrage, Raffarin est sans ambigut bien  droite puisqu'il a supprim le lundi de pentecte et qu'il est un des premiers  avoir imposer la dictature du "travailler plus pour le mme salaire", mais a lui fait une rfrence plus acceptable que Wauquiez. Dans le lien ci-dessus je vois d'ailleurs que Macron pensait galement  supprimer un autre jour de cong, il sera donc en bonne compagnie.

Enfin voil, Macron vient de lancer sa campagne lectorale pour les europennes avec un projet qu'il qualifie de progressiste. Au final cela ne change pas de sa campagne pour les prsidentielles, sauf qu'il a maintenant tous les mdia grand public exclusivement  sa botte avec un temps de parole dcupl, sans compter ses interventions dans le "grand dbat" qui n'taient rien d'autre que de la propagande. Tout a pour passer juste devant Le Pen et pouvoir dire qu'il reprsente l'ensemble des franais avec environ 25% des votes. Il faudrait en finir avec cette supercherie de la cinquime rpublique qui ne reprsente plus du tout la dmocratie ni l'quilibre des pouvoirs.

----------


## benjani13

Nouvele squence mdia hallucinante qui fait le tour de twitter : https://mobile.twitter.com/Sam_Arriv...20020872491008

Sur LCI, Pujadas aborde le fait que l'ONU recadre la France sur l'usage de la force et exhorte notre pays  prendre des mesures rapidement pour eviter de nouveaux blesss.

Pujadas voque l'ONU comme une boussole qui ne fonctionne plus, tous les chroniqueurs sur le plateau nous disent que c'est l'opposition qui est all susurer  l'oreille de l'ONU pour faire du mal au gouvernement...

----------


## Ryu2000

> Nouvele squence mdia hallucinante qui fait le tour de twitter : https://mobile.twitter.com/Sam_Arriv...20020872491008


C'est gnial !  ::ptdr:: 
Que les mdias continuent  tre aussi nul que a et plus personne n'aura confiance en eux.
Les intervenant ne sont absolument pas subtil.

Est-ce que dans l'mission complte il y a un intervenant qui est d'accord avec l'ONU  propos de la violence policire en France, ou est-ce que c'tait un panel complet qui tait d'accord pour dire qu'il existe un axe entre LFI, madame Bachelet et le Venezuela et qu'il n'y a pas de violence policire en France ?
Les mdias vont trop dans le sens du gouvernement, a les dcrdibilise  fond, mais a vient peut-tre du montage, peut-tre qu' un moment un intervenant dit "c'est vrai qu'il y a quand mme eu beaucoup d'accidents et que plusieurs personnes ont perdu un il".

----------


## Jon Shannow

Il y a eu a aussi, sur France 5.




> Le prsident de Debout la France a quitt prmaturment lmission de France 5 mercredi aprs avoir accus Patrick Cohen de  cireur de pompes du pouvoir


Il a t pri de quitter le plateau de l'mission par la prsentation (Anne-Elisabeth Lemoine).

Alors, bon, je ne partage pas les ides politiques de Dupont-Aignan, mais pour le coup et regarder assez souvent cette mission, je ne peux pas lui donner tort vis  vis de Patrick COHEN en tant que macronniste, cireur de pompes du gouvernement. Je n'ai pas vu cette mission prcise (dommage, a avait l'air anim  ::mouarf:: ), donc, je ne sais pas exactement ce qui s'est pass. Mais, pour ma part, il y a plus d'une fois o j'aurais bien une baffe  Patrick Cohen !  ::aie::

----------


## MiaowZedong

Le temps de sommeil des Franais ne cesse de diminuer. Pourtant le temps de travail a  t rduit...le problme est profondment li  la crise du logement, les salaris qui se logent de plus en plus loin des hypercentres subissent des temps de trajets plus levs et donc, bien qu'ils sont productifs moins longtemps qu'avant les 35 heures, ils passent plus de temps hors de chez eux pour le travail et ont donc moins de temps chez eux pour le sommeil (et les loisirs, indispensables pour dstresser).

La solution? Si on veut rester dans le paradigme capitaliste et viter une rsolution _manu militari_ par l'tat (je serais pourtant pour, personnellement) il faut responsabiliser les entreprises sur les temps de trajet. Dj les obliger  rembourser intgralement les frais de trajet, et ensuite comptabiliser le trajet domicile-travail comme du travail effectif. Avec a, pour rduire leurs cots, les entreprisesqui ont beaucoup plus de pouvoir que leurs salarisse mobiliseraient pour rsoudre la crise du logement.

----------


## Bubu017

Tiens c'est marrant mais j'ai vu un reportage comme quoi ce serait aussi du aux crans, que les gens ne savent pas s'arrter et du coup se couchent trop tard ou sont encore "nervs"  cause de la luminosit de ces crans

----------


## MiaowZedong

Les crans sont au plus un facteur parmi d'autres, mais il existe une relation statistiquement significative entre le temps de trajet et le manque de sommeil.

----------


## Ryu2000

> comptabiliser le trajet domicile-travail comme du travail effectif.


a n'arrivera jamais, les travailleurs pourraient faire exprs de vivre loin du lieu de travail.
Je travaille et je vis dans une ville A, il y a une ville B que je prfre qui est  80km, j'ai eu des collgues qui bossaient dans A et qui vivaient dans B, mais le train met presque 1h30 et l'entreprise ne rembourse pas l'abonnement je crois, si c'tait compt comme travail effectif, a ferait 3h par jour de transport compt comme du boulot ? a ferait pas loin de 3/7 de la journe de travail dans les transports. On a pas le droit de travailler dans le train parce que les donnes sont confidentielles.

Bon  la limite a motiverait les entreprises  accepter le tl-travail.
Il faudrait que les entreprises quittent Paris, c'est trop cher et trop bloqu.
Il y en a qui vivent dans des villes assez loin de Paris et qui font la route tous les jours.

L ils disent que des gens vivent  Rennes ou Bordeaux et bossent  Paris (ce serait plus simple de dplacer l'entreprise vers ces villes).
TRAVAILLER  PARIS ET VIVRE  BORDEAUX OU RENNES, CE SERA PLUS FACILE EN JUILLET AVEC LES LGV



> Dbut juillet, la SNCF dploiera ses lignes LGV Paris-Bordeaux et Paris-Rennes. Certains Parisiens nont pas attendu cet vnement pour quitter la capitale, tout en continuant  y travailler. Aprs coup, ils en dressent un bilan contrast.


Je connais des gens qui font 1h de route pour aller au boulot, mais c'est pour aller en Suisse et tre pay au minimum le triple de l'quivalent en France.
Faire plus d'une heure de route pour bosser  Paris a doit tre nul...

----------


## fredoche

> Les crans sont au plus un facteur parmi d'autres, mais il existe une relation statistiquement significative entre le temps de trajet et le manque de sommeil.


Autrement dit corrlation...? Une tude qui montre cette relation ?

Tu sais que corrlation n'est pas forcment explication, d'autant qu'avec l'abondance des transports en commun en zone de grande mtropole, les gens ont largement le temps de ronfler.

----------


## Bubu017

> a n'arrivera jamais, les travailleurs pourraient faire exprs de vivre loin du lieu de travail.
> 
> Bon  la limite a motiverait les entreprises  accepter le tl-travail.


Pour une fois, je suis d'accord avec Ryu. Je suis en province, et j'en connais beaucoup qui habitent une ville  3/4 heure de route juste parce que l'autre ville a un peu plus de vie. Perso, a me ferait chier que leur trajet soit compt comme temps de travail. Quand tu es rattach  une agence, et que ta boite tenvoie assez loin, je suis d'accord sinon non.
Aprs il y a le cas Paris et trs grosses villes o la boite est dans le centre et tu as forcment du transport en commun ou des bouchons pour venir.

----------


## fredoche

Les choses semblent bouger malgr l'cran de fume et le show entretenu par le gouvernement, Macron, et toute la mafia mdiatique : 
https://www.franceinter.fr/societe/p...ique-et-social




> Nous marcherons ensemble - pour un printemps climatique et social
> 
> "Le 16 mars, nous serons dans la rue,  lappel de centaines dorganisations associatives et syndicales, de mouvements citoyens, de gilets jaunes. Que lon marche pour le climat, pour la justice sociale ou contre les violences policires et contre tous les racismes qui gangrnent la socit et les institutions, nous marcherons ensemble. *Nous dnoncerons les effets dun capitalisme financier qui fait exploser les ingalits sociales et qui exploite toujours plus la nature, sans tenir compte des dsastres cologiques engendrs. Nous dnoncerons toutes les formes de discriminations, les agissements des multinationales, des banques, des institutions financires et la politique du gouvernement, qui favorise ce systme tout en dnigrant et en rprimant les mouvements qui sy opposent.* Nous y porterons lespoir dune  socit galitaire, respectueuse de la dignit des personnes et de notre environnement, base sur la coopration, la solidarit et le partage, prenant le contre-pied de notre systme actuel.   
> 
> Les personnes, les mouvements, les organisations qui luttent dans ce sens sont incessamment rprims et violents, parfois tus. La norme semble inverse : *celles et ceux qui dfendent lintrt gnral sont traits comme des criminels.* Depuis le dbut des manifestations des gilets jaunes, ces violences ont notamment fait des milliers de bless.e-s, dont certain.e.s gravement, plus de 20 mutil.e.s et un dcs. Dune manire gnrale, nous exigeons vrit et justice pour toutes les victimes de violences policires et nous opposons  lusage de techniques dimmobilisation et des armes mortelles utilises par la police. Nous dnonons la loi "anticasseurs", qui sattaque au droit de manifester. Ces violences sajoutent  celle de lEtat, exerce contre toute une partie de sa population, contre les plus pauvres, contre les personnes racis.e.s, contre les migrant.e.s, chass.e.s et trait.e.s dans des conditions indignes. Dans un contexte o le racisme progresse, nous nous soulevons contre toutes les formes de discriminations qui privent leurs victimes de leurs droits  lembauche, au logement,  la sant,  lducation.  
> 
> Malgr toute cette violence subie, nous ne nous tairons pas. La situation dans le monde ne fait que se dgrader. La multiplication dvnements climatiques extrmes le montre : il y a urgence  combattre le rchauffement climatique et le contenir en de de 1,5C, comme le propose le dernier rapport des experts du climat, le GIEC. Il sagit de diminuer drastiquement les missions de gaz  effet de serre, alors quelles sont reparties  la hausse (+3,2% en France en 2017) du fait de politiques climaticides mens par les gouvernements, dont celui de la France. Nous voulons un gouvernement qui stoppe ces politiques et prenne des mesures fortes en faveur du climat. Le mouvement des gilets jaunes met quant  lui dans le dbat public ltat de notre dmocratie et lensemble de la politique sociale et fiscale du gouvernement. Aux fins de mois de plus en plus difficiles dune majorit de la population et alors que lvasion fiscale na jamais t aussi importante, accder  lemploi,  une ducation dcente,  un logement salubre, aux services de sant,  une alimentation sainerelve dj de limpossible pour beaucoup. Or, le gouvernement ne rpond pas  ces colres. Pendant quil prtend mener un grand dbat, il poursuit sa politique nolibrale.  
> 
> Pour garantir  chacun.e une existence digne, il faut rompre avec cette politique pour partager les richesses, tout en rpondant aux impratifs cologiques : faire payer dabord les plus grands pollueurs, restaurer des services publics et commerces de proximit, financer massivement les transports en commun quotidiens et la rnovation et lisolation des logements, cesser les accords de libre-change et relocaliser les activits Il faut dans le mme temps respecter le principe de lgalit dans laccs aux droits et mettre en place une politique de libert de circulation et dinstallation. Ces alternatives et bien dautres sont  la fois justes socialement et efficaces cologiquement. Fin du monde et fin du mois relvent du mme combat.
> ...


a fait du bien de lire a.

Personnellement mon samedi est rserv : je serai dans la rue. Je me sens totalement solidaire des gilets jaunes mme si je n'ai pas de problme de fin de mois (pour le moment tout du moins), et cette convergence est plus que ncessaire.

----------


## Ryu2000

L'ALDE, le parti d'Emmanuel Macron au parlement europen, est financ par le groupe Bayer / Monsanto :



L'ALDE c'est le parti europen qui reoit le plus de financement de la part d'entreprises.
Il y a un peu un risque de conflit dintrt, peut-tre qu'ils vont tre sympa avec les entreprise qui les financent.

----------


## fredoche

> Il y a un peu un risque de conflit dintrt, peut-tre qu'ils vont tre sympa avec les entreprise qui les financent.


Doux euphmisme, ils sont sympas avec tous ceux qui ont des finances

----------


## Ryu2000

> ils sont sympas avec tous ceux qui ont des finances


C'est dommage, parce que l'UE va peut-tre mettre du temps  interdire le glyphosate.

----------


## MiaowZedong

La question n'est pas d'interdire ou non le glyphosate. On finira par l'interdire. Le problme est de ne pas faire comme le Sri Lanka, qui l'a interdit puis rautoris devant la catastrophe agricole que cela provoquait. Les pesticides sont utiliss depuis l'aube de l'agriculture, et parce que la vie est en perpetuelle volution, il faut regulirement en introduire de nouveaux. La question c'est par quoi va-t-on remplacer le glyphosate? Plus vite on trouve une nouvelle pratique ou une nouvelle molcule, plus vite on pourra l'abandonner, et moins les quantits de glyphosate employes auront augment.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Les pesticides sont utiliss depuis l'aube de l'agriculture, et parce que la vie est en perpetuelle volution, il faut regulirement en introduire de nouveaux.


Il ne me semble pas qu'en -12 000 les premiers agriculteurs utilisaient des insecticides, des fongicides, des herbicides ou des parasiticides...
Les plantes poussent naturellement, elles ont les outils pour se dfendre.
Les engrais chimique (comme ils disent dans le jargon) a doit commencer avec des socits comme Monsanto dans les annes 1950/1960.
Trois choses  savoir sur Monsanto, cette firme controverse mais florissante



> *C'est en 1960 que Monsanto cr sa division Agriculture, spcialise dans les engrais*. En 1976, le Roundup est lanc sur le march. Puis Monsanto met au point la premire cellule de plante gntiquement modifie avant de se spcialiser dans les OGM. Conues pour rsister au mme Roundup, les premires semences gntiquement modifies sont commercialises  partir des annes 90.


Le problme c'est les slections ralises par les humains ont rendu les plantes plus faible.
C'est drle j'en ai entendu parler rcemment l dedans :



Mais il est possible de crer des varits qui sont adaptes aux conditions locales et qui peuvent se dfendre face aux agressions.
Ce qu'a fait Pascal Poot, le gars il tait dans un coin sec, et il a russi  produire des varits de tomate adaptes  ces conditions extrmes :



===
Le problme numro 1 de l'agriculture moderne, c'est l'industrie des produits chimique (qui vend les engrais et les pesticides) qui en plus est en lien avec les semenciers (ils produisent des graines qui donneront des plantes faibles qui auront besoin d'engrais et d'insecticide). L'OGM le plus connu c'est le "Round Up Ready" qui rend les plantes rsistantes au Round Up, par consquent il reste des traces de round up dans les fruits et lgumes produits. (ce qui est cancrigne)
Le second problme c'est la monoculture et la volont que tout soit calibr pour faciliter la rcolte avec les machines.

Il faut se diriger vers une agriculture plus naturel, avec le moins de produit possible.
Il y a moyen de faire de la permaculture et de bnficier d'une synergie entre diffrentes espces, il y a des plantes qui fixent de l'azote (et peut-tre pareil avec phosphore et potassium), il y a des plantes qui font s'loigner certains insectes, etc.

----------


## ManusDei

Bien sr qu'il y a longtemps il n'utilisaient pas de pesticides. Mais certaines annes la rcolte tait dcime, il y avait une famine et ils crevaient la dalle.
C'est  a que servent les pesticides, herbicides et fongicides. Tuer les "nuisibles" pour garantir une rcolte  peu prs rgulire (on ne contrle pas la mto).

Et franchement, ce dbat sur le glyphosate est assez ridicule, le bio utilise galement plein de pesticides varis qui sont largement plus dgueulasses, et pourtant l ceux qui rclament  corps et cri l'interdiction du glyphosate ne voient pas de problme.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Bien sr qu'il y a longtemps il n'utilisaient pas de pesticides. Mais certaines annes la rcolte tait dcime, il y avait une famine et ils crevaient la dalle.


J'ai vu un reportage o dans un pays pauvres des agriculteurs s'taient fait convaincre de passer  des semences OGM + engrais + pesticides, parce qu'on leur avait promis une plus grosse rcolte.
Au final ils n'ont pas rcolt plus, et ont perdu trop d'argent en engrais et en pesticide.
 cause des produits, le sol est mort, il faut donc forcment utiliser toujours plus de produits... (a c'est de la spirale infernale, comme l'hrone ou les Quantitative Easing)




> C'est  a que servent les pesticides, herbicides et fongicides. Tuer les "nuisibles" pour garantir une rcolte  peu prs rgulire


Il existe d'autre solution pour grer le problme des nuisible, par exemple les coccinelles peuvent manger des insectes qui mangent les feuilles des arbres. (il y a d'autres solutions pour les autres menaces)
Il faudrait plus de main duvres pour vrifier que les plantes vont bien.
Comme la plupart des gens vont perdre leur emploi  cause de l'automatisation, ils n'ont qu'a devenir paysans, a au moins c'est un mtier panouissant qui a un vritable sens et o le production a une vritable valeur.




> Et franchement, ce dbat sur le glyphosate est assez ridicule, le bio utilise galement plein de pesticides varis qui sont largement plus dgueulasses


On peut se passer de tous les produits et avoir une rcolte quand mme, c'est l'industrie chimique qui a mis dans la tte des gens que l'humanit avait besoin d'engrais et de pesticide pour produire assez...

On sait que le round up est cancrigne.
Le Roundup, le pesticide cancrogne le plus rpandu dans le monde



> Il est l'un des pesticides les plus utiliss au monde. Et il a t class, vendredi 20 mars, comme tant un cancrogne "probables chez l'homme", par l'agence du cancer de l'Organisation mondiale de la sant.

----------


## fredoche

> Les pesticides sont utiliss depuis l'aube de l'agriculture, et parce que la vie est en perpetuelle volution, il faut regulirement en introduire de nouveaux.


Tu rigoles ou quoi ?
Tu la situes quand"_ l'aube de l'agriculture_" ?

Putain mais derrire cette phrase :" _et parce que la vie est en perptuelle volution, il faut rgulirement en introduire de nouveaux_". C'est de la carne, comment peut-on l'achever ?  ::ptdr::

----------


## fredoche

> Bien sr qu'il y a longtemps il n'utilisaient pas de pesticides. Mais certaines annes la rcolte tait dcime, il y avait une famine et ils crevaient la dalle.
> C'est  a que servent les pesticides, herbicides et fongicides. Tuer les "nuisibles" pour garantir une rcolte  peu prs rgulire (on ne contrle pas la mto).
> 
> Et franchement, ce dbat sur le glyphosate est assez ridicule, le bio utilise galement plein de pesticides varis qui sont largement plus dgueulasses, et pourtant l ceux qui rclament  corps et cri l'interdiction du glyphosate ne voient pas de problme.


Quels sont ces pesticides varis largement plus dgueulasses ?
Qu'il y ait toujours eu des traitements probablement oui, mais qu'en est-il de leur usage systmatique et  grande chelle ? De la toxicit de tous ces traitements ? On parle de quoi exactement ?

Moi personnellement tous les produits me font chier, pas juste le glyphosate, mme si c'est emblmatique. De plus comme tu dis, rien ne contrle la mto. Alors quand tu vois des champs de plusieurs hectares de bl ou d'orge, arross plusieurs fois de trucs merdiques et qui au mois de juin vont donner une rcolte pourrie parce que du 15 au 20 il aura tomb des cordes sans discontinuer, bah zut quoi.

Et l'agriculteur qui fauchait mon champ quand je suis arriv, bah il est sous assistance respiratoire depuis quelques annes dj. Lui le dit clairement que c'est les produits qu'il manipulait, et pourtant fils et petit-fils font pareil, juste avec un masque en plus... et des gants

----------


## MiaowZedong

> Bien sr qu'il y a longtemps il n'utilisaient pas de pesticides. Mais certaines annes la rcolte tait dcime, il y avait une famine et ils crevaient la dalle.
> C'est  a que servent les pesticides, herbicides et fongicides. Tuer les "nuisibles" pour garantir une rcolte  peu prs rgulire (on ne contrle pas la mto).


En fait, les premires pratiques agricoles connues dans le Croissant Fertile utilisaient dj du soufre (fongicide, insecticide). Donc si, il y a longtemps ils utilisaient des pesticides, et a n'empechait mme pas les rcoltes d'tre frquemment dvastes. La vie est une vritable course  l'armement permanente, entre le prdateur et la proie, l'herbivore et les plantes, les espces en comptition pour une niche cologique, et bien sr entre l'agriculteur et les pestes.

Pour le bio, je ne dirais pas que leurs pesticides sont "plus dgueulasses" mais ils en utilisent des quantits beaucoup plus grandes: par exemple la bouillie bordelaise s'utilise jusqu'a 25+kg/ha alors qu'un fongicide systmique de synthse peut atteindre les 100g/ha (et en plus, le fongicide de synthse est beaucoup plus spcifique). Avec de tels doses, le bio gnre beaucoup plus d'effet indsirables.

----------


## benjani13

> Et franchement, ce dbat sur le glyphosate est assez ridicule, le bio utilise galement plein de pesticides varis qui sont largement plus dgueulasses, et pourtant l ceux qui rclament  corps et cri l'interdiction du glyphosate ne voient pas de problme.


C'est dans le mme genre que ceux qui dnoncent les lobby pharmaceutique mais qui se ruent pour acheter des granules de sucres vendu  prix d'or par ces mmes entreprises. Quand le dogme prend le pas sur la rflexion et les faits... En se focalisant sur le glyphosate on passe surement  ct de plein d'autres produits bien pire dans l'agriculture, et on parle pas non plus de tous les produits ajouts par la suite dans le cas de nourriture transforms. De mme en acceptant aveuglement le dogme du label bio. Se focaliser sur un produit, en loccurrence le glyphosate c'est pisser dans un violon. Il faut dfinir une limite stricte de tout ce qui se trouve dans notre assiette, en rapport  ce que dit le consensus scientifique, et mettre des moyens de recherches l ou le consensus est faible.




> Il existe d'autre solution pour grer le problme des nuisible, par exemple les coccinelles peuvent manger des insectes qui mangent les feuilles des arbres. (il y a d'autres solutions pour les autres menaces)
> Il faudrait plus de main duvres pour vrifier que les plantes vont bien.
> 
> On peut se passer de tous les produits et avoir une rcolte quand mme, c'est l'industrie chimique qui a mis dans la tte des gens que l'humanit avait besoin d'engrais et de pesticide pour produire assez...


Oui, il faudrait des parcelles plus petites, remettre des haies qui accueillent insectes et oiseaux (et empchent les glissements de terrains en plus), ne pas faire de monoculture mais mettre ensemble des plantes qui s'entraident. Maintenant quel en serait le rendement? Quel quantit de travail cela ncessiterait (plus de travail manuel?)? Je ne sais pas, si tu as des tudes l dessus a mintresse.




> On sait que le round up est cancrigne.


Le lien que tu postes dit qu'il existe des "preuves limits" et qu'il a t class comme "cancrogne probable chez l'homme". C'est moins affirmatif que t'as phrase. Et cancrigne pour qui? Pour l'agriculteur qui est fortement expos dans un temps trs court? Pour le consommateur final?

Le consensus actuel ne penche pas vers le caractre cancrigne du glyphosate. Est-ce que a suffit pour prouver l'absence de danger? Non, il faut rester vigilant, le caractre cancrigne n'est qu'un risque parmi d'autre  prendre en compte (autre consquence sur la sant, consquences sur la faune et la flore, sur l'tat des sols, etc).




> Quels sont ces pesticides varis largement plus dgueulasses ?


Le plus connu est la bouillie bordelaise, certifi bio. C'est un mlange  base de cuivre et de chaux.




> Le cuivre prsente un effet de bioturbation dans l'cosystme o il est utilis. En s'accumulant dans les sols et sdiments, il finit par atteindre des niveaux de toxicit suffisant  tuer des moutons pturant aux pieds de vignobles franais traits depuis plusieurs dcennies. Si le vignoble franais ancien continuait  recevoir les mmes doses de cuivre, le seuil toxique y serait atteint pour les mammifres en quelques dcennies.


https://www.60millions-mag.com/2018/...rdelaise-11882




> Moi personnellement tous les produits me font chier, pas juste le glyphosate, mme si c'est emblmatique.


Oui! Il faut regarder TOUT les produits au cas par cas. Le dogme du Bio (qui cache le dogme du naturel = bon, quoique veuille dire "naturel"...) est insupportable. C'est incroyable de voir nombre de gens teindre leur cerveaux ds qu'ils voient une tiquette Bio sur un produit. Sans compter les lobbys du bio, genre Gnrations Futurs, qui inonde la presse d'tudes dtournes sur tel ou tel produit pour les rendre alarmantes, reprises telles quels par la presse.




> Et l'agriculteur qui fauchait mon champ quand je suis arriv, bah il est sous assistance respiratoire depuis quelques annes dj. Lui le dit clairement que c'est les produits qu'il manipulait, et pourtant fils et petit-fils font pareil, juste avec un masque en plus... et des gants


Corrlation, causalit, m'voyez... Ce n'est pas par ce que lui le dit que c'est vrai. Il y a plein de personnes ges sous assistances respiratoires en rgle gnrale. Son tmoignage ne peut pas dmontrer  lui seule que le glyphosate en est la cause, il faudrait une tude statistiques sur un panel large.

----------


## Ecthelion2

Toutes les tudes ont montr que le glyphosate seul n'tait pas dangereux (mais bon, on va nous dire que c'est que des tudes achetes par Monsanto, 100% d'entre-elles...), c'est lorsqu'il est mlang avec d'autres produits (comme dans le Round-Up) qu'il devient dangereux.

Interdire seulement le glyphosate, c'est la marotte de plein de monde, mais en soit, si c'est pour refaire des cocktails tout aussi dangereux avec une autre molcule, cela n'aura strictement rien chang.

Il faut effectivement voir plus loin que cela...


+1 pour la bouillie bordelaise, c'est "bio" mais c'est tout aussi dangereux pour la sant (des sols, des plantes, des animaux, des hommes, etc.).

----------


## Ryu2000

> Le lien que tu postes dit qu'il existe des "preuves limits" et qu'il a t class comme "cancrogne probable chez l'homme". C'est moins affirmatif que t'as phrase. Et cancrigne pour qui?


L'industrie chimique fait du lobbying, donc au final la justice et les gouvernements sont plutt sympa avec elle. (elle doit galement financer des tudes manipules, gnralement c'est ce qu'on font les grosses industries)

Mais il est quasiment certains que le round-up est dangereux pour ceux qui l'utilisent et ceux qui consomment la rcolte.
LE ROUNDUP PRO 360 INTERDIT EN FRANCE PAR LA JUSTICE



> A la suite d'un jugement du tribunal administratif de Lyon, il est dsormais interdit de vendre comme d'utiliser du Roundup Pro 360, un produit dsherbant contenant du glyphosate de Monsanto/Bayer utilis surtout en viticulture.
> 
> La justice a en effet annul mardi l'autorisation de mise sur le march de ce produit, estimant qu'il devait "tre considr comme une substance dont le potentiel cancrogne pour l'tre humain est suppos".





> Oui! Il faut regarder TOUT les produits au cas par cas. Le dogme du Bio (qui cache le dogme du naturel = bon, quoique veuille dire "naturel"...) est insupportable.


Est-ce que vous avez des informations sur la gamme de produit "General Organics" ?

a semble respectueux de l'environnement.

----------


## Invit

> C'est incroyable de voir nombre de gens teindre leur cerveaux ds qu'ils voient une tiquette Bio sur un produit.


C'est surtout, malheureusement, qu'on n'a pas grand chose d'autre que les labels. Alors oui, a n'empche pas de se tenir inform en plus ( condition que a serve  quelque chose, chaque source contredisant l'autre, et qu'on ait le bagage suffisant derrire pour pas trop se planter). Mais il serait temps qu'on se penche srieusement sur ces problmes de bonne foi, avec une rflexion sur le long terme. Tu cites l'exemple des haies, qui ont t massivement enleves il y a une vingtaine d'annes  des fins de rendement. a a trs bien march pendant 3 ans. Sauf qu'au final les glissements de terrain ont fait perdre beaucoup plus d'hectares que les haies, or le problme avait t anticip bien sr. Elle n'taient pas l pour dcorer. Alors pourquoi avoir exig que les haies soient enleves ? Pour plus de rendement sur 3 ans. C'est tout. On reproche aux gens d'acheter le moins cher sans se proccuper de l'environnement, on reproche aux gens d'acheter bio sans chercher plus loin, on reproche aux gens d'couter les informations relayes par les journaux  la tl, et au final on s'enfonce inexorablement. C'est quand mme dingue.

Edit : Je viens de percuter que je te rpondais, benjani13, mais bien sr ce n'est pas toi qui est vis, mais les dirigeants qui sont censs prendre ces responsabilits.

----------


## Ecthelion2

> Toutes les tudes ont montr que le glyphosate seul n'tait pas dangereux (*mais bon, on va nous dire que c'est que des tudes achetes par Monsanto, 100% d'entre-elles...*)






> L'industrie chimique fait du lobbying, donc au final la justice et les gouvernements sont plutt sympa avec elle. (*elle doit galement financer des tudes manipules, gnralement c'est ce qu'on font les grosses industries*)


Qu'est-ce que je disais...  ::roll::

----------


## fredoche

> Corrlation, causalit, m'voyez... Ce n'est pas par ce que lui le dit que c'est vrai. Il y a plein de personnes ges sous assistances respiratoires en rgle gnrale. Son tmoignage ne peut pas dmontrer  lui seule que le glyphosate en est la cause, il faudrait une tude statistiques sur un panel large.


Il ne parle pas spcifiquement du glyphosate, d'ailleurs je ne suis pas sur qu'ils en utilisent.
Lui ne fait pas ce lien, ce sont les pneumologues. Lui il promne sa machine  oxygne quand il peut se dplacer, et il passe des semaines entires enferm, sous antibiotiques  cause dinfections  rptition du  son tat de faiblesse.
Personnellement je ne suis pas trs heureux d'tre entour de champs de crales, mais c'est encore pire cot vignes.

La bouillie bordelaise est considr comme un traitement biologique car la plante, les plantes ne l'absorbent pas. C'est donc un anti-fongique prventif de surface. En traitement c'est nul, a ne sert plus  rien ou presque. Je suis trs au fait que le cuivre est un  poison mortel trs efficace. J'ai pas mal de cuivre sur mon toit, dont notamment ma chemine, et au droit de celle-ci, le toit est nickel, comme neuf, alors que partout ailleurs il est macule de mousses et lichens.

Quand je dis que tous les produits me font chier, c'est tous. Les atteintes sont diverses et multiples, on peut en citer plein probablement. Je fais pas de corrlation ou de causalit au cas par cas, le rsultat est ce qu'il est aujourd'hui, la plante, la nature est une poubelle gigantesque et des apprentis sorciers continuent  nous expliquer avec une vision bien productiviste qu'on crverait de faim sans eux alors que la destruction de tout le vivant avance toujours  marche acclre.

----------


## fredoche

> Est-ce que vous avez des informations sur la gamme de produit "General Organics" ?
> 
> a semble respectueux de l'environnement.


 ::mouarf::  t'es pas sur le bon forum
Si c'est pour ta zeb t'as pas besoin de tout a, d'autant que le chanvre est une plante trs rustique et accommodante.
Encore faut-il la faire pousser dehors, sinon c'est comme du poulet en batterie, en pire peut-tre mme.

Une ou deux poignes de cendres pour la floraison, tu auras une apport de potasse suffisant.
Pour les ventuels champignons, le bicarbonate de soude est une excellente alternative, en principe sans rmanence toxique. Et si c'est en intrieur, une bonne ventilation

Laisse tomber ces produits qui sont tous aussi dans une logique productiviste  ::calim2::

----------


## MiaowZedong

> La bouillie bordelaise est considr comme un traitement biologique car la plante, les plantes ne l'absorbent pas.


a n'a rien  voir. C'est bio parce que c'est 1) utilis depuis longtemps 2) relativement peu transform par l'Homme (bien qu'on ne trouve pas de la bouillie bordelaise dans la nature, mais chut, ils en ont grand besoin  ::aie:: ).

P.S. les pesticides systmiques (c'est--dire absorbs par les cultures) sont autoriss en bio, par exemple l'huile de neem.

----------


## fredoche

> Alors pourquoi avoir exig que les haies soient enleves ? Pour plus de rendement sur 3 ans. C'est tout.


Mme s'il y a de a, ce n'est pas tout  fait a

L'arrachage des haies est li au remembrement. Le remembrement est quelque part une des dernires rsultantes de la mutation du monde rural vers une agriculture industrielle. Le pourquoi c'est de rendre exploitable par de grandes machines agricoles les parcelles. Tu compares un tracteur des annes 50, puis des annes 70 ou 80 et un de maintenant, et les dimensions sont absolument incomparables. Les engin de traitement ont des bras qui se dplie sur une largeur de 30m aujourd'hui. 
Dans mon patelin, il ne reste que 4 exploitations agricoles, et au plus employant une dizaine de personnes. Les machines et le gasoil remplacent les hommes.

Si vous cliquez ici : https://www.geoportail.gouv.fr/carte...&permalink=yes
on affiche une photo des annes 50-60 de mon patelin. Les champs ce sont des dizaines de petites parcelles, des lopins de terre tous cultivs de manire diffrente. Vous cliquez sur le 2 en haut  droite, vous passez en 1er rang la vue satellite, on en vient  tout au plus une vingtaine de parcelles, et on voit que la largeur de travail des tracteurs est beaucoup plus large que les parcelles qui existaient avant.
Et toute ces surfaces sont travailles par quelques hommes. Je pense qu'une parcelle de 5 Ha n'occupe pas plus de deux jours homme, tous travaux compris.
Un mec travaillant seul ici doit travailler sur au moins 100 Ha.

Le remembrement a eu lieu ici en 1998 si je ne m'abuse

----------


## Ryu2000

> Qu'est-ce que je disais...


J'ai mis plus d'un quart d'heure  crire mon message, j'ai pas vu.
Et si chaque membre crit un message juste pour dire qu'il a dit la mme chose prcdemment on a pas fini...
Mais sinon c'est cool qu'un membre puisse dire qu'il arrive  des grosses entreprises de financer des tudes sans se faire insulter de complotiste par tout le monde (bon cela dit il y a eu les exemples de l'industrie du sucre et du tabac, donc c'est difficile  nier aujourd'hui).




> la nature est une poubelle gigantesque et des apprentis sorciers continuent  nous expliquer avec une vision bien productiviste qu'on crverait de faim sans eux alors que la destruction de tout le vivant avance toujours  marche acclre.


L'industrie chimique a t super forte pour faire croire que les engrais avaient sauv l'humanit.


Fritz Haber



> chimiste allemand qui a reu le *prix Nobel de chimie de 1918 pour ses travaux sur la synthse de l'ammoniac, importante pour la fabrication d'engrais* et d'explosifs.
> (...)
> Membre du conseil de surveillance du groupe militaro-industriel IG Farben ds sa cration en 1925, Haber fut aussi actif dans les recherches sur les ractions de combustion, sur la sparation de l'or de leau de mer, sur le mcanisme dadsorption et llectrochimie. La plus grande partie de son travail eut lieu de 1911  1933  lInstitut de physique et dlectrochimie de Berlin-Dahlem. *Il sintressa galement aux pesticides et ses recherches permirent  Leonid Andrussow de mettre au point le procd Andrussow servant  fabriquer industriellement le Zyklon B*, produit initialement conu comme insecticide pour dsinfecter les cales de bateau et qui sera employ par les nazis, des annes plus tard, dans les chambres  gaz des camps d'extermination.


Dans la nature on n'ajoute pas d'engrais, ni d'insecticides, de fongicides, d'herbicides, de parasiticides et il y a quand mme des fruits qui poussent.
Donc il est possible de rcolter sans effort si l'cosystme est quilibr.
Par exemple si il y a des limaces, il faut un hrisson. (c'est moins toxique que des produits anti limace)




> t'es pas sur le bon forum


C'tait pour la blague, parce que des membres parlaient de produit avec crit "BIO" et l c'est tout une gamme avec "BIO" partout.

----------


## fredoche

> a n'a rien  voir. C'est bio parce que c'est 1) utilis depuis longtemps 2) relativement peu transform par l'Homme (bien qu'on ne trouve pas de la bouillie bordelaise dans la nature, mais chut, ils en ont grand besoin ).
> 
> P.S. les pesticides systmiques (c'est--dire absorbs par les cultures) sont autoriss en bio, par exemple l'huile de neem.


non j'insiste c'est parce que les parties comestibles de ce que tu produis n'absorbent pas ce produit que ce traitement est considr comme bio. Tu n'en as en principe pas de traces sur ce que tu achtes ou cultives, et au pire il suffit de laver le produit pour s'en dbarrasser.

edit : concernant l'huile de neem, il semble que non ce ne soit pas autoris du tout, ni en bio ni ailleurs : 
https://www.gerbeaud.com/jardin/jard...de-naturel.php

----------


## benjani13

> J'ai mis plus d'un quart d'heure  crire mon message, j'ai pas vu.
> Et si chaque membre crit un message juste pour dire qu'il a dit la mme chose prcdemment on a pas fini...
> Mais sinon c'est cool qu'un membre puisse dire qu'il arrive  des grosses entreprises de financer des tudes sans se faire insulter de complotiste par tout le monde (bon cela dit il y a eu les exemples de l'industrie du sucre et du tabac, donc c'est difficile  nier aujourd'hui).


T'as pas compris son message. Dans son premier message il disait que forcment des gens allait accourir pour crier  la manipulation des lobby, et tu lui a vite donn raison en criant  la manipulation des lobbies (ce qu'il te disait dans son second message)...

Ce qui est doublement drle dans le cas du glyphosate c'est que la seule tude qui est fortement souponnes d'avoir t bidonnes (celle de Seralini) et qui a t rejetes par tous les scientifiques est une tude qui dmontrait que le glyphosate est cancrigne, tude finance indirectement par des groupes comme Carrefour et Auchan, groupes poussant le bio et plus ou moins anti OGM. Comme quoi il n'y a pas des grands mchants d'un ct face  des grands gentils de l'autre, mais il y a bien des loups partout..
Cf: http://huet.blog.lemonde.fr/2018/12/...aire-seralini/
https://www.slate.fr/story/164159/ca...rebondissement
https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Affaire_S%C3%A9ralini

Mais jattends que tu dises que cette tude a t coule par Monsanto... L'argument du complot ne peut tre rfut...

Le problme de ce genre d'tudes pourries qui a eu un battage mdiatique immense c'est qu'on ne s'en dfrera jamais. Comme pour l'tude Epi 3 pour l'homopathie, ou pire encore l'tude d'Andrew Wakefield sur le lien entre le vaccin contre la rougeole et l'autisme. Ces tudes ont beau avoir t totalement dmonte elles gardent leur aura auprs d'une frange de la population qui continue de les prendre au srieux et des les rabcher sans cesses.

----------


## fredoche

retour sur ces messages parce qu'il y a encore des choses  dire, beaucoup




> En fait, les premires pratiques agricoles connues dans le Croissant Fertile utilisaient dj du soufre (fongicide, insecticide). Donc si, il y a longtemps ils utilisaient des pesticides, et a n'empechait mme pas les rcoltes d'tre frquemment dvastes. La vie est une vritable course  l'armement permanente, entre le prdateur et la proie, l'herbivore et les plantes, les espces en comptition pour une niche cologique, et bien sr entre l'agriculteur et les pestes.


Moi c'est cette philosophie que je te reproche. Et dobservations archologiques parcellaires, plus des lois naturelles  la con, ben on peut s'autoriser tout et n'importe quoi.

L'tre humain, et encore beaucoup de ceux-ci aujourd'hui, jusqu' l're industrielle, pour la plus grande majorit, consacrait l'essentiel de son existence  sa subsistance (alimentaire). Bien sur que des dvastations pouvaient avoir lieu, bien sur que des famines pouvaient arriver, mais l'un des principes ancestraux tait aussi de ne pas mettre tous ses ufs dans le mme panier. Et donc d'avoir des oeufs, avoir diverses sources d'nergie et de protines, avec des ressources diverses et varies. Rien que la varit du bol alimentaire du franais moyen a diminu des 2/3 en un sicle. 
L'humanit n'a pas crev de faim jusqu'au 20e sicle, les territoires, mmes les plus hostiles taient autonomes en terme alimentaire. Et cette autonomie n'tait, n'est pas forcment li  l'agriculture.




> *La vie est une vritable course  l'armement permanente, entre le prdateur et la proie, l'herbivore et les plantes, les espces en comptition pour une niche cologique, et bien sr entre l'agriculteur et les pestes.*


Cette phrase est une connerie sans nom, et de plus reflte parfaitement le mode de pense occidental, probablement parmi les plus barbares, pour ceux l qui ont invent ce mot. Rassure-toi l'age du bronze, l'age des armes, c'est aussi un truc occidental, ou perse, bref europe et middle east comme disent les anglos-americains.

La vie est la synthse de diffrentes formes de prdations, synthses, symbioses, parasitismes, cooprations, utilisations, dgradations, recyclages, transformations.... Il y a des notions d'quilibre en permanence, et  travers tous les ages. La vie nourrit la vie sous des formes qui ne se limitent absolument pas  la prdation. Tu aurais fait un peu de biologie, tu serais conscient de cela. Si tu en as fait, *tu es pass  cot de tout*, pour ne retenir que le cot guerrier qui caractrise tant notre mode de pense.
Et par cette phrase et la vision du monde qu'elle sous-tend, tu illustres parfaitement le dsquilibre que l'homme peut propager. 




> Oui! Il faut regarder TOUT les produits au cas par cas. Le dogme du Bio (qui cache le dogme du naturel = bon, quoique veuille dire "naturel"...) est insupportable. C'est incroyable de voir nombre de gens teindre leur cerveaux ds qu'ils voient une tiquette Bio sur un produit. Sans compter les lobbys du bio, genre Gnrations Futurs, qui inonde la presse d'tudes dtournes sur tel ou tel produit pour les rendre alarmantes, reprises telles quels par la presse.


Action - Raction... Dogme -Anti-dogme ?
Qu'est ce qui est insupportable ? Que des gens, certains depuis trs longtemps, aient pris conscience des problmes et propos des pistes, des alternatives ? Ou bien un certain marketing, un certain commerce tel qu'il est fait actuellement ?
Un label comme Demeter existe depuis 1924, la biodynamie, le respect du vivant sous toutes ses formes, c'est du commerce ou un gage de qualit ?
Bon dieu la qualit, chacun peut en prendre conscience, elle tient  de nombreux signes :  le gout, les textures, les sucres, la tenue des produits dans le temps. Quand j'achte de la salade, bio, je la lave et la met en sachet, je la garde une dizaine de jours au frigo, je peux en manger tous les jours. Ca m'aura couter 2,5  pour 2 pieds et j'ai plus  manger que dans 3 sachets de salade prpar en supermarch, paisse comme de la feuille  cigarette, soit disant de la jeune pousse, mais qui n'a aucun apport nutritif. Qui dconnecte son cerveau ?

Ca fait 20 ans que je fais du jardin, uniquement en bio, sans intrants chimiques sauf ceux que j'ai test, dont la bouillie bordelaise et le bicarbonate. Faire, faire avec ses mains, penser cette activit, observer la nature, qui le fait ? Toi ?
Moi je sais que la nature est gnreuse, trs gnreuse, et saisonnire, sans aucun doute. Mais aussi sans garantie de rsultats

On parlait de vignes, moi je vois (bois) des vins, un givry notamment, les mecs ont toujours boss en  bio, toujours. Ce Givry l, en blanc, est une vraie tuerie. Il vaut bien plus que son prix compar  tout ce qui se vend  cot au mme tarif et plus cher, en non bio. Et c'est pour ainsi dire le vin de mon enfance je sais de quoi je parle. 
Edit : http://www.givry-vins.fr/vignerons/d...-chaumont-guy/ le domaine de Givry en question. Leur blanc est parmi les meilleurs que je connaisse.
Comme le gars de Meursault qui s'est retrouv en procs pour refus de traiter ses vignes.

C'est pas juste un dogme, vous tes en pleine rsistance cognitive. 




> On reproche aux gens d'acheter le moins cher sans se proccuper de l'environnement, on reproche aux gens d'acheter bio sans chercher plus loin, on reproche aux gens d'couter les informations relayes par les journaux  la tl, et au final on s'enfonce inexorablement. C'est quand mme dingue.


coute ton coeur, tes envies 
coute ton palais, ton nez, tes papilles, ton ventre. Pas que tes yeux, tes yeux te mentent. Ce qui est beau n'est pas forcment bon. C'est un des stratagmes de la nature.
Fais-toi du bien (et pas qu'en mangeant d'ailleurs)

Et laisse les gens hurler au loup

----------


## benjani13

> Qu'est ce qui est insupportable ? Que des gens, certains depuis trs longtemps, aient pris conscience des problmes et propos des pistes, des alternatives ? Ou bien un certain marketing, un certain commerce tel qu'il est fait actuellement ?


Je parle bien du marketing du Bio qui trompe les gens. Oui il est probable que le Bio ait moins de saloperies en proportion que le non bio. Ce qui m'nerve c'est que justement on profite d'une volont sincre des personnes  vouloir manger plus sain pour les tromper encore plus. Le label Bio devrait tre repens pour carter les solutions dites "naturelles" mais qui ne reste pas moins dangereuses.




> Un label comme demeter existe depuis 1924, la biodynamie, le respect du vivant sous toutes ses formes, c'est du commerce ou un gage de qualit ?


Ni l'un ni l'autre, a c'est du bullshit complet  tendance sectaire, Demeter et la biodynamie provenant du mouvement anthroposophe. Encore une faon de tromper des gens qui ont un dsire sincre de respecter la nature...




> Tout ce que je dit c'est que c'est par ce que c'est fait  la main dans son jardin, sans pesticide 
> 
> Ca fait 20 ans que je fais du jardin, uniquement en bio, sans intrants chimiques sauf ceux que j'ai test, dont la bouillie bordelaise et le bicarbonate. Faire, faire avec ses mains, penser cette activit, observer la nature, qui le fait ? Toi ?
> Moi je sais que la nature est gnreuse, trs gnreuse, et saisonnire, sans aucun doute. Mais aussi sans garantie de rsultats


Bha faut savoir, pesticide ou pas pesticide? Sinon perso je ne vois pas quel est le lien causale entre "j'ai rcolt une super bonne salade" et "les pesticides que j'ai utiliss sont donc inoffensifs" ? Je ne vois pas. Tout ce que je dit c'est qu'il ne faut pas accepter aveuglement le "naturel" et qu'il faut tout tester en terme d'impact de sant et cologique. Et si un truc super naturel est nocif, bha on le vire tant pis. Je me demande qui est le plus dogmatique de nous deux.

----------


## fredoche

> Je parle bien du marketing du Bio qui trompe les gens. Oui il est probable que le Bio ait moins de saloperies en proportion que le non bio. Ce qui m'nerve c'est que justement on profite d'une volont sincre des personnes  vouloir manger plus sain pour les tromper encore plus. Le label Bio devrait tre repens pour carter les solutions dites "naturelles" mais qui ne reste pas moins dangereuses.


ok donc critique de l'existant mais pas forcment de meilleure solution, juste un parti pris bas sur ?



> Ni l'un ni l'autre, a c'est du bullshit complet  tendance sectaire, Demeter et la biodynamie provenant du mouvement anthroposophe. Encore une faon de tromper des gens qui ont un dsire sincre de respecter la nature...


Moi je crois de plus en plus que le scientisme se rapproche de la scientologie et devient aussi trs sectaire.

ne pas comprendre les dynamiques qui caractrisent la vie, c'est quand mme un problme. Tu sais que l'univers a exist avant qu'on y mette un nom, et mme bien avant qu'on en l'explique puisque on n'explique pas grand chose de nos jours.




> Bha faut savoir, pesticide ou pas pesticide? Sinon perso je ne vois pas quel est le lien causale entre "j'ai rcolt une super bonne salade" et "les pesticides que j'ai utiliss sont donc inoffensifs" ? Je ne vois pas. Tout ce que je dit c'est qu'il ne faut pas accepter aveuglement le "naturel" et qu'il faut tout tester en terme d'impact de sant et cologique. Et si un truc super naturel est nocif, bha on le vire tant pis. Je me demande qui est le plus dogmatique de nous deux.


D'o tu tires la phrase : "Tout ce que je dit c'est que c'est par ce que c'est fait  la main dans son jardin, sans pesticide "
Dire "tester", c'est admis ou pas. Tu veux que je te prennes en photo ma boite de bouillie bordelaise, je l'ai depuis une quinzaine d'anne. Ca te parlera mieux ou pas ? Je ne l'utilise pas, aujourd'hui je hache de la feuille d'ortie que j'enterre au pied des tomates, t'y crois pas plus non ?
J'ai mis une dizaine d'anne  user 1kg de bicarbonate, dont au moins les 2/3 pour mon linge et ma cuisine.

O tu as vu que je te parle d'avoir rcolt une bonne salade ? J'ai achet 2 salades bio, pas plus tard qu'aujourd'hui, mais comme toutes les semaines, et comme je fais les courses, le march, je fais  manger tous les jours, je sais peut-tre un peu juger de la qualit des produits non ?

O tu as lu que j'ai crit qu'ils taient inoffensifs ? relis ce que j'ai crit sur la bouillie bordelaise et le cuivre, pour bien comprendre, ok ?

----------


## benjani13

> Moi je crois de plus en plus que le scientisme se rapproche de la scientologie et devient aussi trs sectaire.


C'est quoi le rapport avec la scientologie? Jusque que science et scientologie commencent par les mmes lettres? Y a quoi de scientifique dans la Scientologie? C'est marrant mais au contraire la Biodynamie peut par bien des aspects ressembler  la Scientologie, toutes les deux reposants sur des principes sotriques promulgus par des pseudo prophtes (Steiner pour la biodynamie, Hubbard pour la Scientologie).

Tout ce que je demande c'est un critre plus objectif que d'avoir un autocollant vert sur un fruit, ou d'un qualificatif "naturel" appos sur un pesticide. Quelque soit le produit utilis pour aider la plante, que celui ci soit test et que tous risques pour la sant soit rejet. Et si on peut carrment se passer de produits c'est encore mieux, mais est-ce que le rendement le permet (je n'en sais rien)? Y a quoi de problmatique?

Je prcise tout de mme que "j'ai mis tel produit j'ai jamais t malade" n'est pas un argument valide.

----------


## ABCIWEB

> Ce qui est doublement drle dans le cas du glyphosate c'est que la seule tude qui est fortement souponnes d'avoir t bidonnes (celle de Seralini) et qui a t rejetes par tous les scientifiques est une tude qui dmontrait que le glyphosate est cancrigne, tude finance indirectement par des groupes comme Carrefour et Auchan, groupes poussant le bio et plus ou moins anti OGM. Comme quoi il n'y a pas des grands mchants d'un ct face  des grands gentils de l'autre, mais il y a bien des loups partout..
> Cf: http://huet.blog.lemonde.fr/2018/12/...aire-seralini/


Non elle n'a pas t rejete par tous les scientifiques, enfin bref ce n'est pas le plus important. 

Le plus important c'est que, scientifiquement parlant, la seule exprience qui pourrait remettre en cause les travaux de Sralini est de refaire la mme exprience, avec les mmes rats, mais avec un nombre plus important pour avoir des statistiques plus fiables. Or l'exprience que tu donnes en lien n'utilise pas les mmes rats. Donc par principe elle ne peut pas remettre en cause les travaux de Sralini.

Et c'est prcisment ce choix dlibr de ne pas utiliser la mme race qui est inquitant. Cela aurait permis de faire taire toute interrogation en montrant que les rsultats de Sralini taient biaiss du fait d'un trop petit nombre de rats. Mais l, cela prouve juste que d'autres espces de rats ne sont pas sensibles. L'espce utilise par Sralini n'est-elle pas reprsentative pour l'tre humain ? 

Il a beaucoup de discours dans ton lien, mais rien qui ne rponde  cette interrogation, donc en fait ce n'est pas rassurant du tout. Comme quoi on peut faire des tonnes d'enrobage avec du vocabulaire scientifique sans rpondre  la question premire que tout le monde se poserait avec ne serait-ce qu'un dbut de raisonnement scientifique. 

C'est comme en politique, pour viter de rpondre aux questions qui fchent, on redistribue les cartes et on montre le problme sous un autre jour.

----------


## Ryu2000

Mme si oublie le glyphosate et le round up, mme si vous ne croyez pas que ces produits donnent le cancer aux consommateurs et aux agriculteurs tout en dtruisant l'environnement.

Bayer/Monsanto c'est quand mme une mauvaise entreprise. L'image de Monsanto est tellement pourrie qu'ils ont du fusionner avec Bayer pour faire oublier le nom.
C'est l'entreprise de l'Agent Orange quand mme.

Monsanto, un demi-sicle de scandales sanitaires



> PCB, agent orange, dioxine, OGM, aspartame, hormones de croissance, herbicides (Lasso et Roundup) nombre de produits qui ont fait la fortune de Monsanto ont t entachs de scandales sanitaires et de procs conduisant parfois  leur interdiction. Mais rien n'a jusqu'ici frein l'irrsistible ascension de cet ancien gant de la chimie reconverti dans la biogntique et pass matre dans l'art du lobbying. Portrait d'une multinationale multircidiviste.
> (...)
> L'accident rvle que le produit phare de la marque, l'herbicide 2,4,5-T, contient des niveaux levs de dioxines, des substances hautement toxiques et cancrignes, de composition assimilable  celle des polychlorobiphnyles (PCB). La premire tude suggrant la dangerosit potentielle de la dioxine tait connue de Monsanto ds 1938 : la commercialisation de l'herbicide se poursuivra pourtant pendant prs de quarante ans, avant son interdiction dans les annes 1970.


C'est mauvais signe qu'un parti politique soit sponsoris par ce genre d'entreprise.
L'ADLE est beaucoup plus sponsoris que les autres partis, l'ADLE c'est le parti des lobbys.

Oui, des multinationales financent bien des partis politiques europens



> Lomniprsence des lobbys au sein des institutions europennes est de notorit publique. Le fait que de grandes entreprises prives et des groupements industriels financent directement des partis politiques europens lest moins.


Pour moi un parti qui attire les financements de grosses entreprises c'est mauvais signe.

----------


## ManusDei

> Ca fait 20 ans que je fais du jardin, uniquement en bio, sans intrants chimiques sauf ceux que j'ai test, dont la bouillie bordelaise et le bicarbonate. Faire, faire avec ses mains, penser cette activit, observer la nature, qui le fait ? Toi ?


Le problme vient  mon sens du lobby du bio (Gnrations Futures par exemple) qui veut interdire les pesticides de synthse tout en gardant les pesticides bio, qui sont tout aussi dgueulasses. Il ne te viendrais pas  l'ide de boire de la bouillie bordelaise, et pourtant un argument "phare" des partisans du bio c'est " bois du glyphosate si c'est pas dangereux".




> Et c'est prcisment ce choix dlibr de ne pas utiliser la mme race qui est inquitant. Cela aurait permis de faire taire toute interrogation en montrant que les rsultats de Sralini taient biaiss du fait d'un trop petit nombre de rats. Mais l, cela prouve juste que d'autres espces de rats ne sont pas sensibles. L'espce utilise par Sralini n'est-elle pas reprsentative pour l'tre humain ?


Question de bonnes pratiques scientifiques. Cette race de rats dveloppe naturellement plein de cancers. Les rsultats de l'tude de Sralini viennent du fait qu'il a fait plein de groupes de rats pour ces tests et qu'il a tri les groupes  la fin pour garder ceux qui lui permettaient d'obtenir les rsultats voulus.

----------


## virginieh

Clairement, le problme ce sont les pesticides en gnral, pas seulement le glyphosate et sans exclure ceux qui sont bio.
Mme si aucun n'taient dangereux pour l'tre humain, la disparition de insectes va poser d'autres problmes (pollenisation mais aussi quilibres des cosystmes, disparition de races d'oiseaux aussi ect ...)

----------


## Ryu2000

> (pollenisation mais aussi quilibres des cosystmes, disparition de races d'oiseaux aussi ect ...)


Ouais en effet il existe des pesticides mauvais pour les abeilles par exemple :
LUE interdit trois pesticides  tueurs dabeilles 
L ce sont 3 insecticides, mais dans la famille pesticide il y a : 
les herbicides pour lutter contre les "mauvaises herbes"les fongicides pour dtruire les champignonsles insecticides pour tuer les insectesles corvicides contre les oiseauxles rodenticides pour lutter contre les taupes et les rongeursles mollusicides contre les limacesles nmaticides contre les nmatodes (petits vers)les rgulateurs de croissance.

Aujourd'hui partout au monde les plantes cultives de faon industrielle sont souvent ultra faible, elles ne peuvent pas se dfendre contre les champignons, les insectes, etc.
Elles ont besoin d'engrais, d'insecticide, de fongicide, etc...

Il faut changer l'agriculture.
Parce que l c'est triste, la mme varit de bl est cultiv partout au monde  ::(: 
Au Mexique beaucoup de varits de mas ont disparu  ::(: 
C'est important la bio-diversit, les plantes doivent tre adapt aux conditions locales.

----------


## fredoche

> C'est quoi le rapport avec la scientologie? Jusque que science et scientologie commencent par les mmes lettres? Y a quoi de scientifique dans la Scientologie? C'est marrant mais au contraire la Biodynamie peut par bien des aspects ressembler  la Scientologie, toutes les deux reposants sur des principes sotriques promulgus par des pseudo prophtes (Steiner pour la biodynamie, Hubbard pour la Scientologie).
> 
> Tout ce que je demande c'est un critre plus objectif que d'avoir un autocollant vert sur un fruit, ou d'un qualificatif "naturel" appos sur un pesticide. Quelque soit le produit utilis pour aider la plante, que celui ci soit test et que tous risques pour la sant soit rejet. Et si on peut carrment se passer de produits c'est encore mieux, mais est-ce que le rendement le permet (je n'en sais rien)? Y a quoi de problmatique?
> 
> Je prcise tout de mme que "j'ai mis tel produit j'ai jamais t malade" n'est pas un argument valide.


Je n'ai pas utilis cet argument.
Et la plupart des dfenseurs de produits de tous genres plus ou moins nocifs, mais nocifs de toute faon, te demanderont de prouver de manire irrfutable le lien de causalit entre produit et maladie. Et si je te lis sur le sujet du glyphosate, vous tes exactement  reproduire cette logique, pensant par la mme avoir un esprit critique.
A aucun moment je n'ai rfut la toxicit du cuivre, j'ai *affirm* le contraire. Et j'ai expliqu que la bouillie bordelaise est considre comme un traitement bio, parce que ce cuivre n'est en principe pas mtabolis par les plantes et les fruits ou tubercules produits. Ce n'est pas mon opinion, c'est le pourquoi c'est accept en production bio.

Des labels comme Demeter, je n'adhre  rien de ce qui est  l'origine et je vais te dire clairement, je m'en fiche. Ce que je salue, c'est les objectifs, favoriser la vie, la qualit.
Globalement le bio labellis m'intresse, d'autant plus qu'il ne coute pas plus cher, mais pour le savoir, il faut s'y confronter.
Je ne suis pas un consommateur exclusif de bio, je consomme de tout, je surveille mon budget, je favorise le local de diverses manires, et je privilgie toujours la qualit, celle que je peroit comme telle. 

Faute de ce critre objectif, prouv par A+B, tu achtes quoi dans les faits toi ? tu manges quoi ?

Parce que moi faute de mieux, j'ai expliqu quels sont mes choix, et quels sont mes critres. Et ils sont autres que les milliers d'prouvettes, de groupes tmoins, d'exprimentations de labos sur plusieurs annes sur un seul et unique produit, de corrlations croises de tel ou tel produit utilis avec tel autre... a mon gars tu n'es pas prs de l'avoir.

Et le problme, pour rpondre  ta question "Y a quoi de problmatique?", c'est que plutt que de respecter ceux qui "faute de mieux" font avec ces labels qui sont peut-tre discutables mais ce sont de toutes faon les seuls, tu prfres crititiquer tout le monde, les labels, les consommateurs, les produits, et comme on dit "jeter le bb avec l'eau du bain"... Tu vois ce que je veux dire ?
On parle mme pas du fait que *votre faon de penser ne rgle en rien les problmes* de masse du vivant, de bio-diversit, de pollutions tous azimuts, de drglement climatique, de faim dans le monde, etc.
La mienne pas plus cela tant, mais l encore, j'essaie de balayer devant ma porte.

Quand au scientisme, il tend  se rapprocher de la scientologie dans la faon religieuse et sectaire dont on se rfre  la science de plus en plus pour accepter/rejeter/respecter ce que fait l'autre et ses choix.

T'as envie de casser du forumeur ? pense  miaowzedong qui a sorti une normit que tu as dlicatement choisi de ne pas relever pour par contre me sauter sur le poil  ::P:   ::zoubi::

----------


## Ecthelion2

> Et j'ai expliqu que la bouillie bordelaise est considre comme un traitement bio, parce que ce cuivre n'est en principe pas mtabolis par les plantes et les fruits ou tubercules produits. Ce n'est pas mon opinion, c'est le pourquoi c'est accept en production bio.


https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bouillie_bordelaise




> La conjonctivite reprsente 24 % des symptmes recenss; si les effets les plus douloureux ou impressionnants concernent les yeux, ce sont les muqueuses et la peau qui sont les plus couramment touchs (dermites ou eczma (syndrome) constituent jusqu 80 % des cas recenss), devant les problmes respiratoires et irritations nasales.
> 
> Un syndrome pulmonaire dit Vineyard Sprayers' Lung a t dcrit chez des ouvriers viticulteurs portugais manipulant la bouillie bordelaise ; une pneumopathie interstitielle (parfois fibrosante), caractrise par l'apparition de granulomes histiocytaires et de nodules fibrohyalins contenant du cuivre. Une forte incidence d'adnocarcinomes (surtout des carcinomes des cellules alvolaires) a t rapporte chez ces patients, et aussi dans certains cas des lsions hpatiques (fibrose, cirrhose micronodulaire, angiosarcome) et une hypertension portale. On a aussi trouv du cuivre dans les macrophages prlevs dans les expectorations d'ouvriers chargs de pulvriser la bouillie bordelaise sur la vigne.
> 
> Pour toutes ces raisons, ce produit est tiquet  Xi  : produit irritant pour les yeux et par contact avec la peau.
> 
> Sans tre trs toxique par ingestion de faible dose telle qu'elle est prpare, la bouillie bordelaise est un produit toxique, voire trs toxique s'il est inhal ;
> 
> DL50 aigu orale (rat) DL50 > 2 g/kg (Pour comparaison : DL50 oral du glyphosate est de 1,6 g/kg et DL50 de la cafine est de 0,2 g/kg).
> ...






> Accumulation
> Un usage rpt de la bouillie bordelaise conduit  une accumulation du cuivre dans le sol, car ce mtal lourd ne se dgrade pas, hormis en milieu acide, et est conserv dans le sol. L'INRA a trouv dans plusieurs rgions franaises et pays du monde, plus de 200 mg de cuivre par kg de sol20 (sa teneur naturelle variant de 2  60 mg/kg).
> 
> *Ces concentrations peuvent tre toxiques pour les micro-organismes du sol, pour la vigne elle-mme ainsi que pour les animaux terrestres et aquatiques. Le cuivre peut aussi tuer les vers de terre qui jouent un rle important dans l'entretien du sol, de mme inhibe-t-il l'activit de nombreuses bactries et champignons utiles comme auxiliaires de l'agriculture*.
> 
> Le cuivre prsente un effet de bioturbation dans l'cosystme o il est utilis. *En s'accumulant dans les sols et sdiments, il finit par atteindre des niveaux de toxicit suffisant  tuer des moutons pturant aux pieds de vignobles franais traits depuis plusieurs dcennies.* Si le vignoble franais ancien continuait  recevoir les mmes doses de cuivre, le seuil toxique y serait atteint pour les mammifres en quelques dcennies. 
> La cintique du cuivre dans le sol varie beaucoup et de manire parfois complexe, sa teneur en humus (selon le taux et la qualit de la matire organique) son pH (le Cuivre est beaucoup plus mobile et toxique dans un sol acide), l'humidit du sol, et la circulation de l'eau.





> Reprotoxicit
> Une tude sur la reprotoxicit en 1988, par Holland et White a montr in vitro que l'inhalation par le rat d'un arosol de chlorure de cuivre, conduisait  une dltion de la spermatogense (apparition d'une immobilisation irrversible du sperme) et  une diminution du poids testiculaire, ainsi qu' une chute des hormones sexuelles aprs 4 mois d'exposition  19,6 mg/m3 de cuivre (Gabuchyan, 1987). Ces auteurs et d'autres23 estiment que c'est la reprotoxicit du cuivre qui pourrait expliquer l'efficacit contraceptive des strilets de cuivre.





> Phytotoxicit
> Elle est, mme  trs faible dose, trs toxique pour les mousses, lichens et algues, le seuil de toxicit tant de 15  30 mg de cuivre / kg de sol25.
> 
> En viticulture, son utilisation pendant la priode floraison - nouaison est  proscrire, car elle provoque la coulure.


Effectivement, a rassure de manger bio (je prcise que j'achte mes lgumes, bio,  une amie qui fait de la permaculture (entre autre), et je ne suis pas spcialement un ardent dfenseur du glyphosate 
 ou des OGM, j'essai juste de relativiser un minimum).  ::D: 

C'est pour cela que l'on dit, que mme si c'est "accept" dans le bio, ce n'est pas synonyme de non-dangerosit pour la sant. 

Donc venir gueuler sur le glyphosate qui lui n'est pas dangereux (au niveau de toutes les tudes existantes  ce jour), pour ensuite venir dire que tu utilises de la bouillie bordelaise, tu peux comprendre qu' notre niveau, c'est lgrement cocasse.  ::D:

----------


## benjani13

Allez c'est trolldi je me permet de relayer la presse people : Aprs un samedi difficile  organiser la maintient de l'ordre de l'acte 17 des gilets jaunes, et alors que probablement les policiers/CRS ne sont pas encore rentr chez eux, Castaner est all se dtendre dans une boite de nuit proche de son ministre. Castaner a bien bu, bien dragu, il a t film enlaant et embrassant une jeune femme (le monsieur est mari). Cricri retrouve les sensations de sa jeunesse  ctoyer le milieu marseillais. Craquage, inconscience quand on sait qu'il sera forcment film, symbole de plus qu'il se croit au dessus de tout, suicide mdiatique pour abandonner un poste qu'il ne sait plus comment grer... Les vidos tournent sur twitter si a vous amuse.

http://www.leparisien.fr/politique/c...19-8032131.php

Je reprends une bonne phrase du dput Guillaum Larriv : Le vrai problme n'est pas que M. Castaner s'amuse en discothque, mais qu'il occupe le bureau du ministre de l'intrieur, en France, en 2019.

----------


## Ryu2000

> pour ensuite venir dire que tu utilises de la bouillie bordelaise


C'est probablement moins dangereux que le Round Up.

Le dsherbant Roundup class cancrogne



> Rarement le Centre international de recherche sur le cancer (CIRC) aura rendu valuation potentiellement aussi lourde de consquences. Dans la dernire dition de la revue The Lancet Oncology, publie en ligne le 20 mars, lagence de lOrganisation mondiale de la sant (OMS) annonce avoir class trois pesticides dans la catgorie 2A  cest--dire  cancrognes probables  , dernier chelon avant la qualification de  cancrogne certain .





> il a t film enlaant et embrassant une jeune femme (le monsieur est mari).


Peut-tre que c'est un couple ouvert, ou peut-tre qu'on a mis du MDMA dans son verre  son insu.
Il a le droit d'aller s'amuser aprs le boulot.




> Je reprends une bonne phrase du dput Guillaum Larriv : Le vrai problme n'est pas que M. Castaner s'amuse en discothque, mais qu'il occupe le bureau du ministre de l'intrieur, en France, en 2019.


Ils sont tous nul dans l'quipe LREM.
Y'en a pas un pour rattraper l'autre.
Ils ont Marlne Schiappa, Benjamin Griveaux, Grald Darmanin, douard Philippe, c'est la dream team de la mdiocrit.

----------


## benjani13

> Peut-tre que c'est un couple ouvert, ou peut-tre qu'on a mis du MDMA dans son verre  son insu.
> Il a le droit d'aller s'amuser aprs le boulot.


Il n'y a pas d'"aprs le boulot" pour un ministre de l'intrieur. Il peut tre amen, 7J/7 H24, a devoir grer une situation d'urgence. La moindre des choses est de ne pas se mettre carpette pour tre capable de ragir. Aprs qu'il soit dans le lit de sa femme ou d'une autre quand on l'appelle je m'en fiche. L'important est qu'il soit joignable et en capacit de prendre des dcisions.

----------


## Ecthelion2

> C'est probablement moins dangereux que le Round Up.


C'est sr que chopp des problmes pulmonaires dont tu peux crever, devenir strile, et autres, c'est "moins dangereux" que de "probablement chopper un cancer".


Aller vu que c'est un sujet que tu aimes bien :




> Pourtant, *en 1991, lUnion europenne envisageait dinterdire le cuivre  lhorizon 2002*. De quoi laisser aux professionnels le temps de sorganiser et de mettre en place dautres mthodes. Entre-temps, *le lobbying est pass par l et le cuivre demeure autoris* aussi bien en agriculture conventionnelle que biologique.


Ca fait donc plusieurs dizaines d'annes que cela devrait tre interdit, bien avant que l'on parle de glyphosate, mais oui, c'est "probablement moins dangereux"...

https://www.60millions-mag.com/2018/...rdelaise-11882


Je sais que c'est Trolldi, mais tu devrais "probablement" te taire parfois...

----------


## virginieh

> Il n'y a pas d'"aprs le boulot" pour un ministre de l'intrieur. Il peut tre amen, 7J/7 H24, a devoir grer une situation d'urgence. La moindre des choses est de ne pas se mettre carpette pour tre capable de ragir. Aprs qu'il soit dans le lit de sa femme ou d'une autre quand on l'appelle je m'en fiche. L'important est qu'il soit joignable et en capacit de prendre des dcisions.


Et pour tre en capacit de prendre des dcisions judicieuses, il faut qu'il aie un quilibre entre travail et vie prive.
Qu'il aille en boite ne me choque pas,
qu'il y drague (du moment que la personne est consentante) ne me choque pas plus, ses relations avec sa femme, je me contref... .
les dcisions qu'il prend, elles me choquent souvent, les discours qu'il tient aussi
mais justement, il faut l'attaquer sur ses dcisions et ses discours, pas faire du sensationnalisme  2 euros. Parce que c'est ce genre de choses entre autres qui polluent le dbat public, surtout que des nouvelles comme a ils en sortent toujours plus parce que plus il en sort plus on s'y habitue.
Aprs s'il avait fait qui que ce soit d'illgal a aurait t autre chose, comme tu l'as remont, a n'a pas l'air d'tre le cas.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Il peut tre amen, 7J/7 H24, a devoir grer une situation d'urgence


Ouais bof, c'est pas un pompier de garde non plus...
a doit tre rare que ce type d'urgence ne se produise.
Et de toute faon il doit avoir un chauffeur et des assistants donc mme dchir il peut faire son boulot.




> Ca fait donc plusieurs dizaines d'annes que cela devrait tre interdit


Le truc c'est que l'utilisation du round up tait beaucoup plus rependu que l'utilisation de la bouillie bordelaise.

----------


## fredoche

> https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bouillie_bordelaise
> 
> Effectivement, a rassure de manger bio (je prcise que j'achte mes lgumes, bio,  une amie qui fait de la permaculture (entre autre), et je ne suis pas spcialement un ardent dfenseur du glyphosate 
>  ou des OGM, j'essai juste de relativiser un minimum). 
> 
> C'est pour cela que l'on dit, que mme si c'est "accept" dans le bio, ce n'est pas synonyme de non-dangerosit pour la sant. 
> 
> Donc venir gueuler sur le glyphosate qui lui n'est pas dangereux (au niveau de toutes les tudes existantes  ce jour), pour ensuite venir dire que tu utilises de la bouillie bordelaise, tu peux comprendre qu' notre niveau, c'est lgrement cocasse.


Ca tourne  l'obsessionnel, pourquoi tu me cites ?
Ces questions l a fait 20 ans et plus que je me les suis poses.
Et plus globalement pour tout ce qui "_tue_" dans un jardin. Parce que si vous tes pas au courant, on a beaucoup beaucoup de points communs nous les eucaryotes 

*Je ne dfends pas l'usage de la bouillie bordelaise. Bien au contraire*. Je dis que c'est considr comme un traitement biologique parce que ce n'est pas mtabolis par les plantes, que normalement on utilise a en prventif et en surface des plantes, et que donc en prenant la prcaution de laver les fruits et lgumes que l'on consomme, on les dbarrasse de ce produit, et du cuivre associ.
Il y a quoi que tu comprends pas l-dedans ? que tu viens me citer des pages entires de wikipdia.

Ensuite o as tu vu et quand s'il te plait que je gueule sur le glyphosate, ou le round-up, ou je ne sais quoi ?

J'ai dit que tous les produits me faisaient chier, tous.

J'ai dit que j'ai test la bouillie bordelaise, moi au moins je le dis. Ca fait bien 5 ans que je n'en ai aps pulvris une seule fois. J'ai un nectarinier qui meurt depuis plusieurs annes,  petit feu, de la cloque. Je devrais le traiter, je ne le fais pas, point. Et a se traite  la bouillie. J'ai test une anne, a n'a rien chang, rien. L'anne suivante j'ai test au bicarbonate de sodium, mme rsultat.

Vous en tes o l les gars ?
Benjani qui se met  trafiquer les citations pour me faire dire des phrases que je ne me vois pas dire. J'attends encore qu'il m'explique o j'ai crit : "Tout ce que je dit c'est que c'est par ce que c'est fait  la main dans son jardin, sans pesticide " qui est dans une citation  mon nom pointant sur un texte o ce n'est pas crit. *J'ai crit a o Benjani ?*
Ensuite je lis entre guillemets 


> Je prcise tout de mme que "j'ai mis tel produit j'ai jamais t malade" n'est pas un argument valide.


L non plus je n'ai rien dit de ce genre

Toi maintenant qui me prte de gueuler sur le glyphosate

Ca va pas non ? C'est quoi qui est cocasse exactement ?

Par contre  force de vous *masturber* (parce que moi aussi je peux vous causer avec beaucoup d'opiniatret) sur la bouillie bordelaise, un des rares traitements autoris en bio, ce qui n'en fait pas pour autant un traitement utilis en bio par des gens responsables, parce qu'ils vous ont pas attendus pour savoir que a pourrit les sols et tue tout ce qui est vivant, Y en a-t-il certains qui ont t faire la liste des quelques centaines ou milliers de produits  utilisables en agriculture conventionnelle ou/et raisonne, dont on ne connait pas les effets individuels ni croiss ou synergiques ?
Parce que la paille et la poutre, ou l'arbre qui cache la fort on est en plein dedans.

Pour info, j'attends pas internet, google, wikipdia et un bon dbat sur la bouillie bordelaise pour connaitre les effets du cuivre. J'ai commenc  bosser dans la plomberie  14 ans. Le plomb, toxique au moins autant que le cuivre. Bah en plomberie on bosse avec du cuivre. 

Savez-vous que pour protger les toits des mousses, lichens, noircissures qui ne sont que des algues microscopiques, on tend des tresses de cuivre au faitage du toit ?
Savez-vous que dans les hpitaux, aprs diverses exprimentations, on valide la pertinence de poignes de porte en cuivre et en laiton pour lutter contre les maladies nosocomiales ?
N'avez-vous jamais remarqu les batteries de cuisine en cuivre, jolies alignes mais jamais utilises dans les maisons, alors que le cuivre est un bien meilleur conducteur que l'aluminium ? *Pourquoi ?*
Savez-vous reconnaitre des gouttires en cuivre, les champions de la recherche *google/wikipdia* ?

Je vais aller vous faire une photo de mon toit, vous allez comprendre pourquoi moi j'ai pas de doute sur la nocivit du cuivre, et j'ai pas besoin de vos lumires ni de wikipdia pour en tre convaincu, je l'ai sous mon nez ds que je vais dans mon jardin

----------


## benjani13

> Pour info, j'attends pas internet, google, wikipdia et un bon dbat sur la bouillie bordelaise pour connaitre les effets du cuivre. J'ai commenc  bosser dans la plomberie  14 ans. Le plomb, toxique au moins autant que le cuivre. Bah en plomberie on bosse avec du cuivre.


Et moi  16 ans j'usinais du laiton, qui est un alliage de cuivre. Mais ce n'est pas pour autant que je me considre spcialiste dans la chimie du cuivre et son impact en biologie. Peut tre se trompons nous sur les mots, moi le premier, quand nous parlons du cuivre. La bouillie bordelaise utilise du sulfate de cuivre, ce n'est pas la mme chose que le cuivre de tes tuyaux de plomberies ou celui dans le laiton.

----------


## Ecthelion2

> Ca tourne  l'obsessionnel, pourquoi tu me cites ?


Hum parce que c'est toi qui en parle et que je veux rebondir sur TON propos ? 





> Ensuite o as tu vu et quand s'il te plait que je gueule sur le glyphosate, ou le round-up, ou je ne sais quoi ?
> 
> J'ai dit que tous les produits me faisaient chier, tous.


Bah si tous les produits te font chier, c'est glyphosate et Round-Up inclus, d'ailleurs dans une de tes premires interventions tu dis bien que mme si tu n'as rien de plus contre le glyphosate que contre le reste, cela reste emblmatique, mais emblmatique de quoi, puisque la dangerosit de ce produit n'a pas t prouve ?  ::ptdr:: 

Au final oui, tu gueules contre tout, sans chercher  savoir si il y a raison de gueuler ou non...

----------


## fredoche

Le toit en question, la simple prsence d'une chemine, le rsultat indiscutable sur le vivant  l'aplomb de ce cuivre, et ce pour quelques ions cuivre, juste quelques ions.

Le cuivre se corrode naturellement, et cette corrosion ensuite le protge. Donc contrairement  l'acier standard ou au fer, il ne se dgrade pas, ne perd quasiment pas de matire, quelques ions tout au plus. Il est presque aussi ternel que l'or.


Pour expliquer l'image, tout ce qui est noiratre autour, ce n'est pas de la pollution, c'est quelque chose entre algues et lichen, plutt lichens, qui tapissent toute la toiture. ca s'installe en un ou 2 ans et ne fait jamais que progresser.
L-dessus viennent se greffer des mousses. Il n'y en aussi aucune sous la chemine, aucune

Vous pouvez constater sans aucun doute possible les effets du cuivre sur ce type de vgtaux. Il faut savoir que la chemine en cuivre a t installe aprs la confection du toit, environ 4 ans aprs. Donc a tue vraiment. Non seulement a protge mais a tue.

Et voil ce que j'appelle "_observer_"

Sachez que je passe beaucoup de temps  observer la nature.
Je peux vous montrer d'autres choses plus rjouissantes que la mort des lichens par le cuivre sur mon toit

----------


## fredoche

> Savez-vous que dans les hpitaux, aprs diverses exprimentations, on valide la pertinence de poignes de porte en cuivre et *en laiton* pour lutter contre les maladies nosocomiales ?





> Et moi  16 ans j'usinais du laiton, qui est un alliage de cuivre. Mais ce n'est pas pour autant que je me considre spcialiste dans la chimie du cuivre et son impact en biologie. Peut tre se trompons nous sur les mots, moi le premier, quand nous parlons du cuivre. La bouillie bordelaise utilise du sulfate de cuivre, ce n'est pas la mme chose que le cuivre de tes tuyaux de plomberies ou celui dans le laiton.


A ton avis pourquoi ce soudain regain d'intrt pour le laiton dans les hpitaux ?




> Bah si tous les produits te font chier, c'est glyphosate et Round-Up inclus, d'ailleurs dans une de tes premires interventions tu dis bien que mme si tu n'as rien de plus contre le glyphosate que contre le reste, cela reste emblmatique, mais emblmatique de quoi, puisque la dangerosit de ce produit n'a pas t prouve ? 
> 
> Au final oui, tu gueules contre tout, sans chercher  savoir si il y a raison de gueuler ou non...


Tu comprends la diffrence entre "me faire chier" et gueuler, o il faut aussi que je te fasse une photo ? Quand je chie, je le fais en silence.

Quand au glyphosate il est emblmatique de ces produits qui tuent. 

Mais continue  t'amuser sur les forums  dfendre ce genre de truc, c'est vachement utile

----------


## ABCIWEB

> Question de bonnes pratiques scientifiques. Cette race de rats dveloppe naturellement plein de cancers. Les rsultats de l'tude de Sralini viennent du fait qu'il a fait plein de groupes de rats pour ces tests et qu'il a tri les groupes  la fin pour garder ceux qui lui permettaient d'obtenir les rsultats voulus.


Tout comme on peut aussi choisir des races de rats qui sont naturellement plus rsistantes pour obtenir les rsultats voulus. 

S'il y avait un doute sur les rsultats de l'tude de Sralini, il suffisait de refaire la mme exprience avec plus d'chantillons. Cela n'a pas t fait donc on ne peut rien conclure de plus sur la validit de son tude.

La recherche scientifique consiste  explorer toutes les pistes et pas non pas seulement de suivre les protocoles de test recommands par Monsanto.

----------


## MiaowZedong

> Rien que la varit du bol alimentaire du franais moyen a diminu des 2/3 en un sicle. 
> L'humanit n'a pas crev de faim jusqu'au 20e sicle, les territoires, mmes les plus hostiles taient autonomes en terme alimentaire. Et cette autonomie n'tait, n'est pas forcment li  l'agriculture.


 ::calim2:: Ta combinaison d'ignorance (sans doute volontaire), de pense magique, et de nostalgie ractionnaire est impressionante ::calim2:: 

Il y a un sicle, le Franais moyen mangeait 1kg de pain tous les jours, agrment comme il le pouvait avec des lgumes, locaux et de saison, ce qui limitait beaucoup le choix. Seuls les aiss et les riches mangeaient rgulirement de la viande ou du poisson; les plus pauvres prenaient le risque de cuisiner de la viande avarie. Dans de nombreuses rgions, les carences taient endmiques. Par exemple, dans les valles alpines (ou dans le Michigan aux USA), les sols tant pauvres en iode, ceux qui ne pouvaient se payer des aliments imports souffraient de crtinisme. Des villages entiers taient atteints du crtinisme alpin. Ce n'est qu'au vingtime sicle avec l'introduction d'iode supplmentaire dans de nombreux aliments (lait, sel, chocolats etc) que le crtinisme endmique disparait. Et ce n'est qu'un example parmi d'autres des carences endmiques qui svissaient depuis les temps immmoriaux, consquences d'une alimentation trop locale et trop pauvre.

Je ne parle mme pas des famines rcurrentes. Mme en France, pays trs bien dot pour l'agriculture, il y avait des famines. Les rvolutions de 1789 et 1848 rsultaient en partie de famines.  l'autre bout du monde, la Chine a connu une dizaine de famines au 19me sicle.

Il est aberrant d'crire que les territoires taient autonome alimentairement. Que ce soit l'Italie Romaine dpendante de son grenier  bl Nord-Africain ou les Chinois avec leur systme de canauxtitanesque pour l'poquequi permettaient de distribuer riz et bl (et dans une moindre mesure d'autres ressources), depuis la plus haute antiquit les peuples ont chang de la nouriture, du moins celle qui pouvait se conserver. Quasiment aucune rgion n'tait pleinement autonome alimentairement aprs l'avnement de la civilisation. 

Si je reviens sur ce point c'est aussi parce qu'il y a quelques temps j'tais tomb sur un article du Monde dcrivant l'alimentation moyenne des Franais. J'ai t frapp de deux choses, la qualit de cette alimentation avec une faible part de crales (qui sont des calories bon march, mais sinon trs pauvres nutritionellement), et le dcalage entre l'alimentation prsente dans cet article et l'alimentation des pauvres qui reste en grande partie des ptes, du riz et du pain. C'est vrai que l'Insee montre une lgre dgradation de l'alimentation depuis les annes 2000 mais pendant plus d'un sicle l'alimentation a normment gagn en qualit et en diversit. 

Heureusement que tu dis de la merde, car si l'alimentation du Franais moyen avait perdu les 2/3 de sa diversit depuis la fin du 19me sicle, il n'en resterait plus que du pain!

----------


## benjani13

Sur les pesticides, le gouvernement a fait vot un dlai de trois ans sur l'interdiction de production, stockage et vente hors UE de produits interdits en UE. En clair, on peut vendre aux autres ce qu'on a considr comme trop dangereux pour nous. L'interdiction sera mme repousser au calendes grecques pour les entreprises passant un accord de "transition" avec l'Etat dans les 6 mois. Cf: http://www.leparisien.fr/societe/les...19-8032854.php

"Et en mme temps", deux membres du gouvernement (dont une secrtaire d'tat auprs du ministre de la transition cologique) sont all manifester avec les jeunes vendredi contre l'inaction du gouvernements pour la transition cologique. Rcupration sans aucune gne...
https://twitter.com/brunepoirson/sta...43074816204800
https://twitter.com/AllanBARTE/statu...443713/photo/1

Les dputs ont adopt l'norme projet de loi relatif  la croissance et la transformation des entreprises, incluant les privations dAroports de Paris, la FDJ et Engie. Le vote a eu lieu  plus de 6 heures du maitn. Les dputs ont dnoncs une organisation volontairement dsastreuse du travail parlementaire.
http://www.lefigaro.fr/flash-eco/le-...onale-20190317
http://www2.assemblee-nationale.fr/s.../15/(num)/1762
http://www.assemblee-nationale.fr/15...9/20190182.asp
http://videos.assemblee-nationale.fr...e-15-mars-2019

Je rappelle qu'aucun argument conomique valable ne sous-tend ces privatisations. Mais faut bien rcompenser les copains. Et au mme moments, le rapporteur public de la cour administrative dappel de Paris sest prononc pour lannulation de la vente des parts de lEtat dans laroport de Toulouse-Blagnac aux actionnaires chinois, vente organise par Macron en 20015. Cette dcision a notamment t motive par le rapport de la cour des comptes publis en novembre dernier. La cour des comptes jugent que la vente de l'Aorport de Toulouse est un chec  ne pas rpter.
https://www.20minutes.fr/economie/24...t-etre-annulee
https://www.20minutes.fr/societe/237...e-cour-comptes

----------


## Ecthelion2

> Quand au glyphosate il est emblmatique de ces produits qui tuent. 
> 
> Mais continue  t'amuser sur les forums  dfendre ce genre de truc, c'est vachement utile


Et continue de colporter n'importe quoi alors que toutes les tudes scientifiques  ce jour ont montr le contraire...

Pour ma part je ne dfend rien, comme je l'ai dit, j'achte mes lgumes, de saison, chez une amie qui fait de la permaculture et du bio, donc le glyphosate... 

Mais contrairement  toi, je base mon opinion sur le produit, sur les tudes scientifiques qui ont t faites dessus, et pas sur mon ressenti, et du coup, j'vite de passer pour un clown (sur ce sujet au moins xD) en colportant des fakenews et en me battant contre des moulins  vent. 

Comme je l'ai dj dit, interdire le glyphosate lui-mme, pour le remplacer par une autre molcule, et continuer  refaire les mmes mlanges qu'actuellement, avec les autres produits qui eux sont dangereux, cela ne changera strictement rien, ni pour la nature, ni pour ta sant... 

Les tudes scientifiques montrent que :

- glyphosate seul => pas de dangerosit
- glyphosate + X => risque de dangerosit

Et du coup vous voulez interdire le glyphosate au lieu,  la limite d'interdire X ou le mlange des deux ? Paye ta logique pour un informaticien...

Il y a suffisamment de combats  mener pour ne pas perdre son temps sur des choses non ncessaires.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Et continue de colporter n'importe quoi alors que toutes les tudes scientifiques  ce jour ont montr le contraire...


Comment Monsanto a financ des scientifiques en Europe pour dfendre le glyphosate
VIDEO. Glyphosate : quand un scientifique signe un article crit  85% par Monsanto



> En aot 2018, au cours d'un procs historique, Monsanto a t condamne  une amende record. Combien de scientifiques auraient uvr en coulisse pour la multinationale amricaine qui commercialise le Roundup, un herbicide compos essentiellement de glyphosate ? *La firme aurait convaincu d'minents chercheurs de jouer pour elle les "ghostwriters", ou crivains fantmes, et de signer des tudes qu'elle aurait elle-mme en partie rdiges*. C'est ce que montrent les "Monsanto Papers". Extrait de "Monsanto, la fabrique du doute", un reportage  voir le 17 janvier 2019 dans "La Spciale d'Envoy : glyphosate, comment s'en sortir ?"





> interdire le glyphosate lui-mme, pour le remplacer par une autre molcule, et continuer  refaire les mmes mlanges qu'actuellement, avec les autres produits qui eux sont dangereux, cela ne changera strictement rien


a par contre ouais, l'alternative au glyphosate pourrait tre encore pire.
Il faut radicalement changer l'agriculture, le modle actuel est catastrophique.
Mais a ne va pas tre simple, parce qu' force d'utiliser des produits (engrais et pesticides), la vie dans le sol a disparu...

On doit dvelopper des savoir-faire pour cultiver sans produit, mais a va ncessiter plus de travail.
Mais si ont le faisait, les rcoltes seraient meilleur au gout et pour la sant.
Parce que le glyhosate est un cancrogne probable, donc ce serait probablement mieux que les rcoltes ne soient pas aspergs par ce produit.

----------


## Ecthelion2

> Comment Monsanto a financ des scientifiques en Europe pour dfendre le glyphosate
> VIDEO. Glyphosate : quand un scientifique signe un article crit  85% par Monsanto


Merci de reprouver une 2me fois ce que j'avais dj dit la semaine pass et que tu n'avais dj pas compris la premire fois...  ::ptdr:: 

Que Monsanto ait traficot une partie des tudes ne change rien, TOUTES les tudes disent la mme chose. Donc  moins que Monsanto ait pay TOUS les scientifiques, de TOUTES les tudes, de TOUS les pays (ce qui serait quand mme gros, et qu'il reste  prouver), au final le rsultat est le mme.

D'ailleurs outre le fait de payer les scientifiques ayant fait toutes les tudes, il aurait galement fallu qu'ils paient tous les scientifiquement ayant fait du peer-review sur ces tudes (je laisse soin  Neckara de vous en remettre une couche sur les processus de validation des tudes scientifiques).

Bref,  moindre d'tre partisan de la thorie du complot mondial, c'est tout bonnement impossible d'adhrer  ce genre de truc.





> a par contre ouais, l'alternative au glyphosate pourrait tre encore pire.
> Il faut radicalement changer l'agriculture, le modle actuel est catastrophique.
> Mais a ne va pas tre simple, parce qu' force d'utiliser des produits (engrais et pesticides), la vie dans le sol a disparu...
> 
> On doit dvelopper des savoir-faire pour cultiver sans produit, mais a va ncessiter plus de travail.
> Mais si ont le faisait, les rcoltes seraient meilleur au gout et pour la sant.


On est d'accord sur tout a.





> *Parce que le glyhosate est un cancrogne probable*, donc ce serait probablement mieux que les rcoltes ne soient pas aspergs par ce produit.


NON! 

Faut l'crire en quelle langue ? 

Toutes les tudes disent le contraire ! 

Le seul truc qui classe le glyphosate comme cancrigne probable, c'est l'OMS, qui a test des mlanges de pesticides contenant du glyphosate (type Round-Up), pas du glyphosate seul ! C'est le mlange qui est cancrigne !

----------


## fredoche

Je sais bien que je dis n'importe quoi, et toi tu es toujours  te masturber sur cet arbre qui cache la fort de merde, l'ocan de merde.

T'es l  citer ces tudes scientifiques qui dmontre l'innocuit du glyphosate, en 2 lignes t'cris pas danger puis danger :



> - glyphosate seul => pas de dangerosit
> - glyphosate + X => risque de dangerosit


Il en a combien de X, hein ? Des centaines ? des milliers ?
Le glyphosate ne tue pas, ce n'est pas un herbicide systmique, c'est de l'eau distille, de l'engrais. Il est emblmatique du bientre de la nature et de l'obstination forcene de gens qui se croient intelligents parce qu'ils nonnent en cur leur propre aveuglement.

Tu prends en compte *toutes ces tudes scientifiques* qui montre l'tat alarmant de la plante,  tous points de vues. 
Le problme n'est pas le glyphosate, ni que le glyphosate, c'est un tas de problme, des tas de problme, et des tas de cons aussi.

Miaowzedong, c'est sur l'humanit a attendu le 20e sicle pour bouffer. 
Non il a attendu le 20e sicle pour jeter, pour surproduire, et pour dtruire.
Des famines il y en a en plein 21e sicle, les meutes de la faim, c'tait pas si vieux. Alors qu'on jette des mgatonnes de bouffe, en mme temps.
Tout le monde bouffe la mme tomate, le mme haricot, la mme pomme, le mme boeuf, la mme poule, la mme poiscaille, et ainsi de suite. La perte de varit, elle est l. Il y a un tas de trucs que plus personne ne mange, lequel d'entre vous a mang des pissenlits des derniers annes, qui va ramasser des escargots, des chtaignes, des noix. Si toutefois vous savez reconnaitre ces arbres ? La mche, la fameuse doucette, on la semait sur les chemins, les alles du jardin, parce qu'il faut qu'elle soit troche, elle pousse pas dans des cagettes. 

Rponds bien l-dessus, comme a t'auras eu l'impression d'avoir raison, a te fera de belles chevilles, et moi une belle jambe. En attendant t'as crit la plus grosse connerie que je n'avais lu depuis un moment sur le sujet, pour justifier tous ces intrants chimiques  la con, vecteurs de mort  grande chelle : 


> La vie est une vritable course  l'armement permanente, entre le prdateur et la proie, l'herbivore et les plantes, les espces en comptition pour une niche cologique, et bien sr entre l'agriculteur et les pestes.


L dessus tu m'as pas rpondu

Mais c'est moi qui crit de la merde. Bah tu vois je suis pas le seul. 

Et rassure-toi, en ce moment, on fait tous de la merde, de manire collective. Globale. Alors que je dise que a me fasse chier, c'est raccord

----------


## DevTroglodyte

> NON! 
> 
> Faut l'crire en quelle langue ? 
> 
> Toutes les tudes disent le contraire ! 
> 
> Le seul truc qui classe le glyphosate comme cancrigne probable, c'est l'OMS, qui a test des mlanges de pesticides contenant du glyphosate (type Round-Up), pas du glyphosate seul ! C'est le mlange qui est cancrigne !


Peut-tre, mais il est class comme tel, mme si ce n'est que par l'OMS. Qui accessoirement fait rfrence  ce sujet auprs des agences de sant (enfin, en concurrence avec les lobbyistes de l'agroalimentaire)




> qui va ramasser _[...]_, des chtaignes, des noix.


Moi  ::mrgreen::

----------


## ManusDei

> Tout comme on peut aussi choisir des races de rats qui sont naturellement plus rsistantes pour obtenir les rsultats voulus. 
> 
> S'il y avait un doute sur les rsultats de l'tude de Sralini, il suffisait de refaire la mme exprience avec plus d'chantillons. Cela n'a pas t fait donc on ne peut rien conclure de plus sur la validit de son tude.
> 
> La recherche scientifique consiste  explorer toutes les pistes et pas non pas seulement de suivre les protocoles de test recommands par Monsanto.


C'est une race de rats qui n'est pas utilise dans la recherche sur le cancer car ils dveloppent naturellement normment de cancer, quel que soit leur rgime alimentaire.
*Tu ne peux pas obtenir de conclusions utilisables avec cette race de rats sans magouiller les rsultats.*
Et c'est ce qu' fait Seralini, il a fait plein de groupes d'chantillons et il n'a gard que ceux qui lui permettait d'obtenir les conclusions qu'il voulait.

Rien  voir avec Monsanto qui ne dfinit pas les protocoles de tests.

----------


## ManusDei

> Peut-tre, mais il est class comme tel, mme si ce n'est que par l'OMS. Qui accessoirement fait rfrence  ce sujet auprs des agences de sant (enfin, en concurrence avec les lobbyistes de l'agroalimentaire)


L'alcool est un cancerigne avr selon l'OMS. C'est le cran au dessus dans la classification, a veut dire qu'on a pas de doute.
On l'interdit ?

----------


## DevTroglodyte

> L'alcool est un cancerigne avr selon l'OMS. C'est le cran au dessus dans la classification, a veut dire qu'on a pas de doute.
> On l'interdit ?


a ne serait pas une mauvaise ide  ::aie:: 

Sinon pour le coup a serait la partie que j'ai mis entre parenthses qui a gagn. Et le fait qu'on n'en boit pas en permanence  la place de l'eau (pour la plupart des gens), alors que le glyphosate, il y en a dans la plupart des aliments (pas la mme exposition du coup).

Aprs qu'il soit rellement cancrigne ou pas, c'est un autre souci. Elles sont rellement neutres, les tudes sur le sujet ?

----------


## benjani13

Au lendemain de l'acte 18 des gilets jaunes, marqu par un regain de mobilisation, la ministre de la Sant dit envisager de proposer un allongement de la dure du travail lors de prochaine discussions avec les partenaires sociaux dans le cadre de la rforme des retraites. Elle ose tout de mme dire:



> Ce que jai dit, cest que jai vu ces propositions remonter du grand dbat. A partir du moment o les Franais lvoquent, cest sur la table


Encore une preuve supplmentaires que ce grand dbat n'est qu'une duperie.
https://www.lemonde.fr/societe/artic...7383_3224.html

Concernant les violences ayant eu lieux samedi, principalement le long des champs lyses, nous avons eu le droit a de nombreuses ractions de ministres et dputs  fleur de peaux, semblant tous oublier que ce sont eux qui sont au pouvoir et que ce n'est pas leur rle de simplement dplorer une situation. Un article de Libration pas mal sur le sujet: "*Castaner, ministre  la com*": https://www.liberation.fr/france/201...la-com_1715798

Et pendant ce temps l, Macron tait au Ski. Le maitre des horloges a encore frapp. Alors que nimporte qui regardant Twitter pouvait voir les appels  une forte remobilisation, pouvait sentir la dtermination des gilets jaunes  marquer un grand coup, lui, il tait au ski. En milieu de journe il a du bien dchant, et il a du rang ses skis pour rejoindre Paris, interrompant son weekend. Et a, il va leur faire payer: "Maintenant, c'est termin", aurait il dit.

http://www.leparisien.fr/politique/m...19-8033982.php

----------


## fredoche

Les viandes transformes (les charcuteries), le tabac sont cancrognes, ils ne sont pas interdits.
Par contre par exemple, il ,est interdit de consommer de nombreux poissons d'une grande partie des rivires de France du fait des concentrations de PCB

Produit Monsanto, pollution sur plusieurs dcennies, dcouverte de l'impact rcente

----------


## fredoche

> [...]


On ne change pas une quipe qui gagne, ni les mthodes qu'elle utilise.

1400 personnes dans les rues de Chalon Samedi, nombre trs consquent, manifestation trs bon enfant, convergence entre gilets jaunes et personnes soucieuses de l'cologie sur le thme de "fin du monde - fin du mois : mme combat". J'y tais. Un nombre consquent partout en France. Qui en parle aujourd'hui ?

Ce gouvernement, on dirait un train lanc  toute allure, fonant pour faire passer un maximum de rformes anti-sociales ou de copinage, coute que coute. De toute faon, ils se savent avoir tous les pouvoirs institutionnels.

Sauf que a pourrait ne pas se passer comme prvu.

Cet pisode du ski est cynique je trouve, il tmoigne encore du mpris de Macron envers le peuple et le pays.

Je trouve qu'il y a une ambiance de fin de rgne.

A noter l'viction du directeur de l'ordre public  Paris, Gibelin, dans le cadre de l'affaire Benalla, le mme samedi o tout explose  Paris, et o le prsident se paie son petit WE au ski.
https://www.lemonde.fr/police-justic...6_1653578.html

Tout va bien

----------


## Ryu2000

> L'alcool est un cancerigne avr selon l'OMS. C'est le cran au dessus dans la classification, a veut dire qu'on a pas de doute.
> On l'interdit ?


Non, parce que les gens savent que l'alcool est une drogue dangereuse.
On sait que 3 millions de personnes sont mortes  cause de l'alcool dans le monde en 2016.
On sait que l'alcool augmente le risque de certains cancers (bouche, larynx, pharynx, sophage, foie, clon, rectum) qu'il augmente les risques de maladies cardiovasculaires et de cirrhose, qu'il a des effets ngatifs sur le cerveau et la sant mentale.

Mais les gens ont besoin de drogue, c'est dans quasiment toutes les cultures (heureusement pas en Arabie Saoudite), on ne peut pas interdire l'alcool en France.
Il y en a qui ont essay, ils ont eu des problmes. Si vous interdisez l'alcool, il y aura du trafic et ce sera plus dangereux pour tout le monde.




> a ne serait pas une mauvaise ide


Au contraire ce serait une ide horrible. Vous avez dj entendu parler de la prohibition aux USA ?
En plus la France est rput mondialement pour son vin et d'autres alcools comme le Cognac par exemple.
L'industrie de l'alcool rapporte beaucoup  l'conomie franaise.

====
Le glyphosate c'est un herbicide, c'est quelque chose qui tue les vgtaux, c'est facultatif quelque part.
C'est pandu sur plein de plantes, comme le bl par exemple.
 la fin quand t'achtes de la farine il n'y a pas crit que le bl a t asperg par du glyphosate, alors que sur la bouteille d'alcool c'est crit que c'est dangereux.

Beaucoup de lgumes et de fruits ont t aspergs par de l'herbicide, de l'insecticide, du fongicide, du parasiticides, a craint un peu quand mme.
Chaque produit reprsente un risque, plus il y a de produits plus il y a de risque.
Il est conseill de manger des fruits et des lgumes. Parce que normalement c'est bon pour la sant.




> Et pendant ce temps l, Macron tait au Ski.


Ouais c'tait pas top comme timing, il aurait du y aller en semaine ^^




> Alors que nimporte qui regardant Twitter pouvait voir les appels  une forte remobilisation, pouvait sentir la dtermination des gilets jaunes  marquer un grand coup


Ouais alors a je ne sais pas...
Perso j'ai entendu personne dire "ce samedi il va y avoir beaucoup de monde".
Quand bien mme il y ait du monde ce n'est pas forcment synonyme de violence,  la base les gilets jaunes sont hyper pacifistes, mais le mouvement a t rejoint par des gens plus violent.
Plus de monde ne veut toujours pas dire plus de dgts, a dpend qui manifestent et si les forces de l'ordre provoquent.

=====
Macron envisage d'interdire les manifestations sur les Champs-Elyses
C'est contraire au droit de manifester.
Au pire les manifestants peuvent toujours manifester illgalement.

----------


## benjani13

> Ouais alors a je ne sais pas...
> Perso j'ai entendu personne dire "ce samedi il va y avoir beaucoup de monde".
> Quand bien mme il y ait du monde ce n'est pas forcment synonyme de violence,  la base les gilets jaunes sont hyper pacifistes, mais le mouvement a t rejoint par des gens plus violent.


Si la mobilisation a t aussi forte ( Paris comme dans toute la France) c'est bien que les personnes ont vraiment ressenti qu'il fallait marquer le coup. Pour beaucoup cette acte 18 tait la rponse  la fin du grand dbat prvu ces jours ci (nombreux appels  manifester via le slogan "fin du grand dbat, dbut dans du grand dbarras"). Une grande runion publique de gilets jaune a eu lieu  Paris le jeudi 14 mars en prvision de l'acte 18, regroupant plus de 600 personnes autour de grandes figures du mouvements (Jrome Rodriguez, Priscilla Ludoski, Juan Branco, Frdric Lordon, Herv Kempf). Des mdias trs suivis par les gilets jaunes ont appels  une forte mobilisation (Le Mdia par exemple). Etc, etc. Si la plupart des gens l'ont ressenti comme cela, on se demande ce qu'on fait les services de renseignements, o ce qu'on fait ceux qui les ont ignor.

J'ai pass la journe sur les Champs lyses et aux alentours, je peux tmoigner d'un manque d'anticipation. Je n'ai jamais t fouill une seule fois par exemple. Alors je dteste me faire fouiller (et je dteste l'habitude qu'on a pris  se faire fouiller partout), mais l j'aurais trouv a de bonne guerre. Plusieurs accs aux Champs n'taient pas filtrs, je suis arriv avec un cortge de gilets jaunes sans croiser un seul policier autres que ceux bloquant des rues adjacentes. Sur les Champs des tas de mobiliers urbains taient prsents (barrire, plots de chantiers, etc), sans compter tous les panneaux en bois protgeant les vitrines qui se faisaient dtachs en moins de 30 secondes.

Concernant le dispositif de maintien de l'ordre je reste tonn. J'ai vu les boutiques se faire saccag une par une, par vague de trois ou quatre, sans aucune raction des forces de l'ordre pendant 5, 10 voir 15 minutes. Au bout de ce laps de temps une colonne de CRS chargeait, une fois sur deux se faisant repouss par des jets soutenus de pavs, bouts de bois, ptards et autres feu d'artifices. Parfois la colonne de CRS se retrouvait bloquait,  protger un mur pendant 5 minutes... 

Ce que je trouve anormale est d'une part le laps de temps des interventions. D'une autre, les CRS sont capables de tirer des lacrymos  plusieurs dizaines de mtres, et il n'ont pas manqu de le faire pour en envoyer  de nombreuses reprises en plein milieu de la foule. En revanche jamais ils n'en ont tir au pied des vitrines en cours de saccage pour disperser les pilleurs. Et enfin la composition des colonnes de CRS allant repousser les pilleurs, composer d'une huitaine de CRS, ce qui me semble trs peu et donc dangereux pour eux, alors mme que beaucoup de CRS taient disponibles. 

Chacun en tirera ses conclusions. Ce qui est certains c'est que le dispositif n'tait pas du tout adapt, notamment dans sa manire d'intervenir (car les CRS taient extrmement nombreux donc ils avaient la force de leur ct). Ensuite, jusqu' parler d'un laisser aller pour avoir de belles images de boutiques qui brulent sur TF1, je vous laisse juger.

----------


## Ryu2000

> D'une autre, les CRS sont capables de tirer des lacrymos  plusieurs dizaines de mtres, et il n'ont pas manqu de le faire pour en envoyer  de nombreuses reprises en plein milieu de la foule. En revanche jamais ils n'en ont tir au pied des vitrines en cours de saccage pour disperser les pilleurs.


a vient des ordres, les pilleurs sont super utile pour le gouvernement, il faut faire passer les gilets jaunes pour des gens violent qui casse tout, donc quand il y a des casseurs et des pilleurs c'est gnial pour le pouvoir !

Plus il y a de violence et de dgts plus le pouvoir est content, car a justifie des lois liberticides du genre "interdire les manifestations sur les champs Elyses".
C'est flagrant que les CRS ont pour ordre de laisser la casse avoir lieu, on voit qu'ils ne font rien pour filtrer les black blocs par exemple.

----------


## Ecthelion2

> Tu prends en compte *toutes ces tudes scientifiques* qui montre l'tat alarmant de la plante,  tous points de vues. 
> Le problme n'est pas le glyphosate, ni que le glyphosate, c'est un tas de problme, des tas de problme, et des tas de cons aussi.


Mais c'est quoi le foutu rapport ? 

Tu crois qu'en interdisant un produit dans la dangerosit n'a pas t prouve, a va sauver la plante ? T'en as pas marre de mlanger des choux et des patates ? 


Ca sert  rien d'interdire le glyphosate et de le remplacer par autre chose, si au final, on garde les mmes modes de consommation, le mme systme conomique, la course  la croissance et le reste...

Mais bon, pour la plupart des gens (je ne parle pas de toi l, mais de faon gnrale), c'est plus facile de gueuler sur le glyphosate et ces salauds de chez Monsanto, le tout en remplissant leur caddie de plats surgels au mega Carrefour du coin  20km de chez eux, plutt que de remettre en question leur propre consommation...

Sur tous ces "tas de problmes", une bonne partie serait dj rgle si les gens ne consommaient pas n'importe comment niveau bouffe, lectro-mnag, hi-fi, vhicule, etc. etc.


La marche pour le climat en France, apparemment 300 000 personnes dans la rue, pour combien de millions d'habitants ? La majorit des gens s'en tamponne le coquillard, glyphosate ou pas hein... Pour plein de monde, les boites comme Monsanto, a leur sert juste de tte de turc en les pointant du doigt pour dire que tous les problmes c'est de leur faute, tout en justifiant leur propre inaction, bah oui, vu ce que les grosses socits polluent,  quoi bon faire des efforts, a sert  rien hein... 

Sauf que bah les grosses socits, si tu les boycottes et que tu arrtes d'acheter leurs produits, va bien falloir qu'elles changent pour ne pas couler, et a irait 200 fois plus vite que d'attendre des lois X ou Y venant des politiciens... 


Bref, le glyphosate, il a bon dos, mais on s'en cogne, y'a toute une population  duquer et  faire changer compltement, alors qu'elle n'en a pas envie, et c'est a le plus important, que cela soit  court, moyen ou long terme.

----------


## Ecthelion2

> J'ai pass la journe sur les Champs lyses et aux alentours, *je peux tmoigner d'un manque d'anticipation*. Je n'ai jamais t fouill une seule fois par exemple. Alors je dteste me faire fouiller (et je dteste l'habitude qu'on a pris  se faire fouiller partout), mais l j'aurais trouv a de bonne guerre. Plusieurs accs aux Champs n'taient pas filtrs, je suis arriv avec un cortge de gilets jaunes sans croiser un seul policier autres que ceux bloquant des rues adjacentes. Sur les Champs des tas de mobiliers urbains taient prsents (barrire, plots de chantiers, etc), sans compter tous les panneaux en bois protgeant les vitrines qui se faisaient dtachs en moins de 30 secondes.
> 
> Concernant le dispositif de maintien de l'ordre je reste tonn. J'ai vu les boutiques se faire saccag une par une, par vague de trois ou quatre, sans aucune raction des forces de l'ordre pendant 5, 10 voir 15 minutes. Au bout de ce laps de temps une colonne de CRS chargeait, une fois sur deux se faisant repouss par des jets soutenus de pavs, bouts de bois, ptards et autres feu d'artifices. Parfois la colonne de CRS se retrouvait bloquait,  protger un mur pendant 5 minutes... 
> 
> Ce que je trouve anormale est d'une part le laps de temps des interventions. D'une autre, les CRS sont capables de tirer des lacrymos  plusieurs dizaines de mtres, et il n'ont pas manqu de le faire pour en envoyer  de nombreuses reprises en plein milieu de la foule. En revanche jamais ils n'en ont tir au pied des vitrines en cours de saccage pour disperser les pilleurs. Et enfin la composition des colonnes de CRS allant repousser les pilleurs, composer d'une huitaine de CRS, ce qui me semble trs peu et donc dangereux pour eux, alors mme que beaucoup de CRS taient disponibles. 
> 
> Chacun en tirera ses conclusions. Ce qui est certains c'est que le dispositif n'tait pas du tout adapt, notamment dans sa manire d'intervenir (car les CRS taient extrmement nombreux donc ils avaient la force de leur ct). Ensuite, jusqu' parler d'un laisser aller pour avoir de belles images de boutiques qui brulent sur TF1, je vous laisse juger.



Pour ma part, je ne note aucun manque, tout s'est droul comme le gouvernement le souhaitait... L'anticipation tait  chercher dans les autres villes, o en empchait les manifestants de prendre les transports en commun.  :;): 

On laisse faire les black-blocks et autres casseurs, qui ne prennent mme plus la peine de se "dguiser" en gilets jaunes,  ct de a dans de nombreuses villes, on bloque les gilets jaunes dans les gares et autres pour les empcher de venir manifester, et ensuite on vient pleurer partout dans les mdias  propos de ce qu'est devenu le mouvement.

On est juste dans la continuit de la faon de traiter le mouvement depuis le dbut. Amalgame pour le dcrdibiliser, inaction contre les casseurs, intervention contre les pacifistes, et en plus a permet d'annoncer pleins de lois gniales pour viter que cela se reproduise, que demander de plus... ?

----------


## fredoche

> Mais c'est quoi le foutu rapport ? 
> 
> Tu crois qu'en interdisant un produit dans la dangerosit n'a pas t prouve, a va sauver la plante ? T'en as pas marre de mlanger des choux et des patates ? 
> 
> 
> Ca sert  rien d'interdire le glyphosate et de le remplacer par autre chose, si au final, on garde les mmes modes de consommation, le mme systme conomique, la course  la croissance et le reste...


Je sais pas combien de fois je vais devoir l'crire avant que tu t'enlves cette fixette dans ta tte, et que tu comprennes ce que je dis.
As-tu lu quelque part que je souhaite cette interdiction ? Quand bien mme je le souhaite je ne l'ai pas crit.
Ce que je souhaite c'est que l'on se rende compte que ces produits avec le suffixe "cide" qui signifie "tuer" tuent rellement (le vivant)  et aucun d'eux n'est sans consquence sur le vivant autre que leur cible directe. A ce titre le glyphosate est emblmatique de mon point de vue (il tue, pas forcment les petits enfants, ni il ne donne le cancer, j'ai rien dit dans ce sens, je n'en sais rien)



> Mais bon, pour la plupart des gens (je ne parle pas de toi l, mais de faon gnrale), c'est plus facile de gueuler sur le glyphosate et ces salauds de chez Monsanto, le tout en remplissant leur caddie de plats surgels au mega Carrefour du coin  20km de chez eux, plutt que de remettre en question leur propre consommation...
> 
> Sur tous ces "tas de problmes", une bonne partie serait dj rgle si les gens ne consommaient pas n'importe comment niveau bouffe, lectro-mnag, hi-fi, vhicule, etc. etc.
> 
> 
> La marche pour le climat en France, apparemment 300 000 personnes dans la rue, pour combien de millions d'habitants ? La majorit des gens s'en tamponne le coquillard, glyphosate ou pas hein... Pour plein de monde, les boites comme Monsanto, a leur sert juste de tte de turc en les pointant du doigt pour dire que tous les problmes c'est de leur faute, tout en justifiant leur propre inaction, bah oui, vu ce que les grosses socits polluent,  quoi bon faire des efforts, a sert  rien hein...


L'enfer c'est les autres
300 000 c'est dj beaucoup. Une marche n'est jamais que symbolique, et bien gentillette. Elle rpond parfaitement  ce qu'attendent nos gouvernants. Sauf que tu n'as pas vu que cette marche tait commune  celle des gilets jaunes, comme l'assemble  la bourse du travail tait elle aussi commune.

Je t'invite  regarder ceci : 54', prenez votre temps


Ils sont jeunes, bien plus que moi, intelligents, bien plus que moi, et ils pourraient t'ouvrir les yeux. Ils m'ont ouvert les miens.

J'ai peur que derrire ce discours que tu tiens tu sois toi aussi  te cacher derrire les autres pour des problmes qui nous concernent tous.





> Sauf que bah les grosses socits, si tu les boycottes et que tu arrtes d'acheter leurs produits, va bien falloir qu'elles changent pour ne pas couler, et a irait 200 fois plus vite que d'attendre des lois X ou Y venant des politiciens... 
> 
> 
> Bref, le glyphosate, il a bon dos, mais on s'en cogne, y'a toute une population  duquer et  faire changer compltement, alors qu'elle n'en a pas envie, et c'est a le plus important, que cela soit  court, moyen ou long terme.


Il parait que l'humain s'adapte, que c'est une de ses caractristiques essentielles.

Qu'est ce qu'il faut sauver ? le capitalisme, l'humanit, ou la plante ? Pick two...

----------


## Ryu2000

> Ca sert  rien d'interdire le glyphosate et de le remplacer par autre chose, si au final, on garde les mmes modes de consommation, le mme systme conomique, la course  la croissance et le reste...


Ici il y a 2 problmes trs diffrents.
D'un ct on a l'industrie chimique qui a russi  transformer les agriculteurs en esclave (ils doivent acheter toujours de plus en plus de produits, une fois qu'ils ont commenc  bosser avec Monsanto c'est foutu, ils s'en libreront jamais, les varits sont ultra faible et le sol est mort, c'est une catastrophe pour l'environnement, les sols vont avoir du mal  s'en remettre).

De l'autre on a la surconsommation, le gaspillage, etc.

Il y a une thse qui dit que sans engrais, insecticide, fongicide, herbicide, parasiticide, il est possible de rcolter plus qu'avec les varits OGM Round-Up Ready.
Il faut crer des varits locales et peut-tre grer la permaculture, il faut trouver des bonnes synergies entre les plantes.
La monoculture c'est pratique pour les machines et avoir des rcoltes calibr, mais au final ce n'est pas la meilleure solution. (et a cote cher en produit)

Donc on pourrait surement continuer la surconsommation sans l'industrie chimique dans l'agriculture.
Bon par contre il est impossible que tout le monde se dise "j'arrte de faire mes courses en grande surface et j'achte local".
Parce qu'il n'y a pas assez de production local.
Les gens prfrent la bouffe industrielle parce que c'est pratique.
N'importe qui peut acheter les ingrdients pour faire une pizza et l'assembler soit mme, au final a cote pas plus cher, mais il y a la flemme et les gens achtent du surgel.

----------


## fredoche

> N'importe qui peut acheter les ingrdients pour faire une pizza et l'assembler soit mme, au final a cote pas plus cher, mais il y a la flemme et les gens achtent du surgel.


Ouep... pourtant la libert passe par l.
La libert passe par une certaine autonomie alimentaire, la rponse  ce besoin fondamental.

Pour remplacer les glyphosates et autres herbicides il y a bien sur de nombreuses solutions. 
L'un de mes voisins sme sur ses champs une plante qui sert d'engrais et de couvert vgtal. Le truc c'est qu'il faut qu'il gle pour que cette plante meure et ne devienne pas elle-mme envahissante. La premire anne o il en a sem, il n'a pas gel.
Des plantes comme la luzerne servent  la fois d'engrais, c'est une lgumineuse, et de fourrage pour les animaux, un bon couvert vgtal aussi.
la technique du faux-semis peut tre utilise  plusieurs reprises et permet de contrler les adventices

Et tout simplement, si je retrouve ce merveilleux documentaire qui en parlait, je le posterai, on peut semer directement sur un couvert vgtal. Un tracteur tait quip d'une broyeuse  l'avant et d'un plantoir  l'arrire: d'une pierre plusieurs coups :  tu fais un apport, tu cres un paillis, tu smes sur un sol sain, mme pas retourne, donc intact d'un point de vue co-systmique. C'est peut tre "idal", mais bon, les pubs sur les phyto-sanitaires sont aussi idales.
Le mme documentaire montrait l'exacte quivalence sinon la meilleure performance entre culture bio et non-bio sur des priodes trentenaires, pour un cout financier et environnemental bien moindre.

----------


## Invit

> N'importe qui peut acheter les ingrdients pour faire une pizza et l'assembler soit mme, au final a cote pas plus cher, mais il y a la flemme et les gens achtent du surgel.


C'est pas toujours la flemme, c'est qu'il faut se rorganiser. Pour les gens qui rentrent  7h30 le soir, pour donner  manger aux enfants  8h le soir, a laisse pas beaucoup le choix. Perso, je cuisine le week-end et je r-accommode pendant la semaine. Sauf que ce n'est pas du tout le mode alimentaire prconis (il faudrait soi disant alterner entre viande-poisson-ufs  chaque repas, manger cinq fruits et lgumes diffrents par jour, bouffer des produits laitiers tout plein tout plein, de la viande tous les jours, et puis finalement non on s'est plant, prparer des repas spciaux pour les bbs parce qu'il faudrait ne leur donner que de la bouillie infme, ne pas conserver des trucs laitiers ou avec des ufs plus d'une journe au frigo, Jean Passe). Les gens essaient tant bien que mal d'appliquer les consignes qu'on leur donne, alors que c'est tout  fait incompatible avec notre mode de vie actuel, sauf si on achte du prpar ou qu'on embauche un cuisinier. 

 mon avis



> coute ton coeur, tes envies 
> coute ton palais, ton nez, tes papilles, ton ventre. Pas que tes yeux, tes yeux te mentent. Ce qui est beau n'est pas forcment bon. C'est un des stratagmes de la nature.
> Fais-toi du bien (et pas qu'en mangeant d'ailleurs)
> 
> Et laisse les gens hurler au loup


C'est le mieux qu'on puisse faire, effectivement.

----------


## ABCIWEB

> C'est une race de rats qui n'est pas utilise dans la recherche sur le cancer car ils dveloppent naturellement normment de cancer, quel que soit leur rgime alimentaire.
> Tu ne peux pas obtenir de conclusions utilisables avec cette race de rats sans magouiller les rsultats.
> Et c'est ce qu' fait Seralini, il a fait plein de groupes d'chantillons et il n'a gard que ceux qui lui permettait d'obtenir les conclusions qu'il voulait.


Je comprends cet argument mais je dis qu'il n'est pas suffisant  lui seul pour invalider son tude. Si c'tait aussi simple, tout stagiaire ou scientifique dbutant aurait vu la supercherie et jamais son tude n'aurait t publie quelque part. 

Au del de la race de rat, il semble d'aprs cet article que les premires tudes de Seralini de 2012 concernaient le Roundup, alors que les tudes de l'EFSA concernaient le Glyphosate lui-mme (la molcule). Ce qui fait que ces tudes sont incomparables puisque ni les rats, ni les produits n'taient les mmes.




> Nos rsultats confirment dune part que,  la dose agricole recommande (5,5 litre/hectare), le glyphosate est relativement peu toxique en lui-mme, rsume Gilles-Eric Sralini. Mais quen revanche, les formulants sont capables,  eux seuls, de tuer la plante en trois jours. Et quils sont galement suffisamment toxiques pour faire mourir des cellules humaines cultives au laboratoire en 1 h 30 
> 
> *La prsence darsenic*
> 
> Par ailleurs beaucoup de ces formulants sont pollus par des mtaux lourds (arsenic, plomb, nickel, mercure, cadmium, chrome),  raison de 5-10 mg/kg et mme 25 mg/kg pour larsenic.  En toute rigueur cette prsence darsenic, non dclare par les fabricants lors de la demande dautorisation sur le march, devrait entraner un retrait de ces herbicides , poursuit Gilles-Eric Sralini.
> 
> Enfin, que ce soit sous forme dherbicide complet ou de formulants, toutes ces molcules se comportent comme des perturbateurs endocriniens sur des cellules en culture, mme  des concentrations plus basses que celles qui tuent les cellules.
> 
> *Un rle bien plus toxique des formulants que du glyphosate lui-mme* 
> ...


Les rsultats de l'EFSA ne sont donc pas suffisants pour tre rassurants, puisqu'ils ne concernent pas les produits rellement vendus sur le march mais uniquement un des composants. Et le secret industriel donne aux fabricants la possibilit de mettre n'importe quoi pour rendre le glyphosate plus ou moins efficace.

Par ailleurs le CIRC ne se rsume pas  Sralini et je ne comprends pas trop cette confiance aveugle que certains semblent avoir envers l'EFSA. Europe Ecologie :



> Les Monsanto Papers ont corrobor les doutes srieux du groupe Verts-ALE sur lobjectivit du travail de lEFSA  Une plainte relative  laccs aux documents a par ailleurs t dpose en juin 2017 (1).
> 
> La dclassification de documents internes  Monsanto dans le cadre du procs des personnes atteintes dun cancer du sang quelles attribuent  leur exposition au glyphosate a montr les manipulations opres par la firme agrochimique et son immixtion directe dans le travail dagences censes tre indpendantes.
> ...
>  Les Monsanto Papers ont discrdit le travail de lEFSA. Le rle de cette agence pour la protection de lenvironnement et la sant des citoyens est beaucoup trop important pour tolrer des irrgularits de cette ampleur! Son indpendance est remise en cause et nous demandons la dmission de son directeur.
> 
> Par ailleurs, le rglement intrieur des agences a besoin dune rforme pour garantir un travail rellement scientifique qui nest possible que si les tudes sont publiques.
> 
> La collusion dintrts dont ptissent les valuations sur le glyphosate est dautant plus grave quelle dstabilise les scientifiques dans leur travail, certains dentre eux tant victimes dintimidation.
> ...


Certes cet article date de septembre 2017, mais ce sont des faits, et non pas des spculations qui peuvent tre remises en doute. Quand il est de notorit publique que la commission europenne est infeste par les lobbies, comment supposer que l'EFSA en est totalement prserve ? Parce qu'ils ont troqu le costume cravate pour une blouse blanche ? C'est tout ce qu'il faut pour anantir votre esprit critique ? 

Concernant l'exposition directe, une tude de l'AHS nidentifie aucun sur-risque de cancer chez les utilisateurs du glyphosate. Quelques mois plus tard et en utilisant la mme base de travail, une nouvelle publication fait la conclusion suivante :



> Une vaste mta-analyse a montr que l'exposition au glyphosate -- le produit chimique qui n'est autre que l'ingrdient principal du dsherbant Roundup de Monsanto -- pourrait augmenter le risque de dvelopper certains cancers de plus de 40%.


Vous pourrez retrouver cette mme information dans le journal le Monde.

L'histoire n'est donc pas close. Mais arrtez un peu d'accuser Sralini, il n'a jamais cach les conditions de son tude et l'OMS ne s'est pas base que sur ses travaux pour dclarer le glyphosate, plus prcisment les produits tests  base de glyphosate, probablement cancrignes. 

Ressasser toujours cet argument de la race de rats utilise montre plutt que l'on cherche  rsumer en un seul point, *toutes* les expriences montrant les dangers potentiels. C'est du bourrage de crne qui n'apporte pas de nouveaux lments - c'est pratique - pour nous faire croire qu'au final nos inquitudes ne sont bases que sur *une* supercherie. Mais il n'y a pas eu de supercherie puisqu'il n'y a pas eu de dissimulation. Bref, c'est aberrant de se focaliser la-dessus en croyant comprendre ou apporter une information sur le sujet, alors qu'on ne fait finalement que rabcher le mme argument depuis maintenant 7 ans, et que Sralini n'est pas le seul  avoir fait des travaux donnant des conclusions identiques/concordantes.

----------


## fredoche

Laisse tomber ABCIWEB

C'est toujours l'histoire de la paille et de la poutre. Et l o ils sont forts chez Monsanto-Bayer, c'est qu'ils ont trouv un tas d'allis qui sont convaincus d'tre intelligents, smart,  les dfendre en reprenant leurs arguments savamment distills, et  discuter comment mieux couper les cheveux en 4. Un truc de fou. 

Et faut pas se leurrer, et oui c'est pas juste de la provocation de dire a, c'est une attaque directe des personnes concernes de ma part :  certaines personnes pensant tre dotes d'une pense scientifique ont en ralit un esprit particulirement obtus. 


Hulot, trs intressant dans C  vous : 



A partir de 12'10"

quelques extraits :
"Quand je vois la puissance de feu de Monsanto..."
"Devenue d'ailleurs Bayer-Monsanto, comme a *il y en a une qui empoisonne et l'autre qui soigne*"

"J'ai rencontr des gens de bonne foi, qui sont convaincus qu'on ne sauvera pas le monde de la famine si on ne se jette pas  fonds perdus dans les *OGM*, sans imaginer une seule seconde que la seule chose qui anime ces entreprises, c'est de mettre en coupe rgle les ressources alimentaires de la plante, ce qui est quand mme *une profanation absolue*"

C'est qui les fans des OGM ici ? Je crois les connaitre...

Mais non c'est nul, c'est une vedette de tloche Hulot, l'idiot utile de l'cologie, il est pas crdible.

----------


## fredoche

> Les gens essaient tant bien que mal d'appliquer les consignes qu'on leur donne, alors que c'est tout  fait incompatible avec notre mode de vie actuel, sauf si on achte du prpar ou qu'on embauche un cuisinier.


Pour changer un peu, on pourrait faire du "sionisme" : mettre en place une organisation collective  l'image des kibboutz en organisant la gestion collective des repas et la prise en charge des enfants.

C'est pas utopique, probablement irraliste en France  l'heure actuelle.

Le temps, le temps est prcieux, et hlas de plus cette tache incombe souvent aux femmes, qui tout en tant actives, restent charges de beaucoup de taches mnagres.
On met trop d'enjeux sur tout a, tu le dis trs bien... 
Lacher-prise, se dire c'est pas grave, rsister aux injonctions,  partager les taches avec les enfants si c'est possible, car a devient un temps partag, et de toute faon profiter du temps du repas. 

Cuisiner a prend du temps c'est ahurissant parfois.

----------


## Ecthelion2

> Et faut pas se leurrer, et oui c'est pas juste de la provocation de dire a, c'est une attaque directe des personnes concernes de ma part :  certaines personnes pensant tre dotes d'une pense scientifique ont en ralit un esprit particulirement obtus. 
> 
> C'est qui les fans des OGM ici ? Je crois les connaitre...


Oui oui, je suis tellement fan des OGM que j'achte des lgumes BIO...

Et aprs a vient parler d'tre obtus...

 ::roll::

----------


## Ryu2000

> Pour les gens qui rentrent  7h30 le soir, pour donner  manger aux enfants  8h le soir, a laisse pas beaucoup le choix.


Pure a doit tre l'enfer de rentrer chez soi  19h30.  ::(: 
Bon par contre a doit tre sympa pour les enfants ( partir de la fin du primaire) ils doivent tre tranquille de 16h30  19h30.




> (il faudrait soi disant alterner entre viande-poisson-ufs  chaque repas, manger cinq fruits et lgumes diffrents par jour, bouffer des produits laitiers tout plein tout plein, de la viande tous les jours, et puis finalement non on s'est plant, prparer des repas spciaux pour les bbs parce qu'il faudrait ne leur donner que de la bouillie infme, ne pas conserver des trucs laitiers ou avec des ufs plus d'une journe au frigo, Jean Passe).


En ce moment c'est la grosse mode vgtalien / vgtarien. 
Les produits laitier sont de plus en plus critiqu, normalement on ne devrait pas tolrer le lait quand on est adulte, perso j'ai pas de problme  consommer du lait pour le moment donc je suis content.
Ne pas garder les prparations  base duf cru plus de 24h, c'est une bonne rgle, il y a des gens qui ont attrap la salmonellose en mangeant de la mayonnaise maison qui avait plusieurs jours. (a peut arriver avec du poulet galement)




> Les gens essaient tant bien que mal d'appliquer les consignes qu'on leur donne, alors que c'est tout  fait incompatible avec notre mode de vie actuel


Ou alors il faut tre femme au foyer, parce que s'occuper d'enfants en bas ge c'est un job.
Malheureusement aujourd'hui c'est impossible de vivre sur un salaire comme dans le temps...




> La libert passe par une certaine autonomie alimentaire, la rponse  ce besoin fondamental.


Ouais les gens sont libre de manger de la bouffe industrielle  chaque repas si ils veulent, mais ils augmentent le risque d'avoir des problmes de sant.
Il y a souvent des additifs dangereux dans les plats prpar (et c'est trop sal).




> "J'ai rencontr des gens de bonne foi, qui sont convaincus qu'on ne sauvera pas le monde de la famine si on ne se jette pas  fonds perdus dans les *OGM*


Ouais le lobby des OGM est puissant, il a russi  convaincre beaucoup de monde que l'humanit ne peut pas se passer du combo varits OGM +produits (engrais, herbicide, insecticide, etc).




> Pour changer un peu, on pourrait faire du "sionisme" : mettre en place une organisation collective  l'image des kibboutz en organisant la gestion collective des repas et la prise en charge des enfants.


Il me semble que les sionistes ont bien fait changer les kibboutz. Mais  la base c'tait trs bien les kibboutz.
Isral : les nouveaux kibboutz, moins rvolutionnaires, plus industriels



> L'ancienne usine de balais a donc laiss sa place  des serres en cours d'installation. C'est l que seront mis au point les nouveaux brevets en matire de cannabis mdical. Avec ce projet high-tech  la conqute du march mondial, *on est loin de l'image des kibboutz  leur origine*. Des communauts agricoles o tous les biens taient mis en commun, et les bnfices reverss  parts gales entre les habitants. Un modle aujourd'hui en perte de vitesse. *Les 3/4 des kibboutz ont renonc  ces valeurs* et tentent de dvelopper de nouvelles activits pour garder leurs habitants.


===
Et sinon pour revenir un peu  l'entourage de Macron :
Les actualits de 6h - Castaner en bote de nuit : le ministre de l'Intrieur ragit



> "*Il m'arrive d'aller au restaurant et d'avoir un bout de vie prive et c'est assez sain*", a-t-il dit sur LCI. "Le fait qu'un journal people ait dit que j'avais enchan les shots de vodka" a t repris "*par un responsable politique qui parlait d'alcoolisme : dans quel monde on vit !*", a poursuivi le ministre.


Elle est pas dgueulasse Clara Sabban, Castaner profite de sa position pour pouvoir rouler des pelles  une petite jeune de 30 ans.
Christophe Castaner en bote de nuit : qui est la jeune femme que le ministre a embrasse ?



> Aujourd'hui, on en sait plus. Une source de Sputnik et Closer notamment ont indiqu que sa rivale se nommait Clara Sabban, 30 ans, fondatrice de la socit Cityzee, dont les comptes Twitter et Youtube viennent d'tre supprims. Cette militante de la LREM, ajoute Sputnik, avait t la supplante de Franck Keller, encart Les Rpublicains lors des lgislatives de 2017 dans la 6e circonscription des Hauts-De-Seine. Elle avait en outre t la secrtaire gnrale de Gnration citoyens, un parti politique fond en 2015. Depuis novembre 2017, Clara Sabban est conseillre numrique du dlgu gnral de La Rpublique en Marche.

----------


## benjani13

Suite aux manifestations de Samedi, la seule rponse du gouvernement a t d'imposer un nouveau tour de vis scuritaire. Le prefet de Paris  servi de fusible. Le prefet de la rgion Nouvelle-Aquitaine reprend son poste. Le premier ministre a fait des annonces hier, aprs un nime discours culpabilisant les manifestants (tous complices, augmentation des amendes pour participations  une manifestation interdite, etc...).

https://www.francetvinfo.fr/economie...s_3239177.html

Divers lieux pourraient tre interdit aux manifestations. Je me demande quelle est l'efficacit de bloquer des centaines de CRS qui feront le planton pour sanctuariser les Champs Elyses, alors mme que des syndicats de polices ont dj critiqu le choix d'avoir bloqu samedi 12 compagnies de CRS pour sanctuariser le palais de l'Elyse et les alentours.

Il critique le fait que les policiers aient t quip de balle de LBD moins puissantes qu'avant (suite aux trs nombreuses blessures graves et mutilations). Les policiers vont pouvoir recouvrir une pleine puissance de feu. Il annonce aussi que les forces de l'ordre sur le terrain auront une plus grande autonomie. Je ne sais pas ce que cela veut dire, mais pour moi des forces de l'ordre qu'on arme jusqu'au dent et a qui ont donne l'autonomie d'action, cela devient une milice.

Je vous invite  lire ce tract ahurissant du syndicat "Synergie Officiers", "Syndicat majeur du corps de commandement de la Police Nationale.": https://twitter.com/PoliceSynergie/s...62000291753985

A chaque tour de vis, on se rapproche du carnage. Comme en tmoigne le tract une partie de la police est prte  en dcoudre.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Je vous invite  lire ce tract ahurissant du syndicat "Synergie Officiers", "Syndicat majeur du corps de commandement de la Police Nationale.": https://twitter.com/PoliceSynergie/s...62000291753985


Pure ils sont un peu remont au syndicat Synergie-Officiers :
- leurs adorateurs mlenchonistes qui vendredi encore dnonaient des  violences policires  imaginaires
- les nervis d'extrme gauche
- des essaims de cloportes (zadistes, antifas, no border...)
- Xavier Jugel abattu par un terroriste islamiste, ce qui en dit long sur la complicit philosophique des casseurs

Bon alors par contre abm des plaques commmoratives a ne se fait pas, c'est comme crire "Juden" sur un magasin de Bagel...

Ce passage est extremement intressant :



> Des policiers en voiture poursuivis par des essaims de cloportes (zadistes, antifas, no border...) certains de leur *impunit* dans un tat impotent et *incapable de donner des ordres fermes* pour prserver l'ordre rpublicain


Personnellement jinterprte a comme "nous recevons l'ordre de ne pas intervenir contre les antifas, ils bnficient donc d'une sorte d'impunit".
Si on voulait la paix dans les manifestants on empcherait les antifas et les block blocs d'y entrer.
Au contraire si on veut le chaos, on laisse faire les antifas.




> A chaque tour de vis, on se rapproche du carnage.


D'un point de vue rvolutionnaire, ce serait bnfique pour le mouvement si des policiers tuaient des civils, surtout si ils sont sans dfense, comme une petite fille, un handicap, une vieille dame.
Parce qu'aprs le peuple serait probablement derrire les manifestants, la majorit des franais se diraient "quand mme, il y a des policiers qui sont un peu trop violent".

Y a-t-il eu des violences policires en Mai 68 ?



> *Il y a eu sept morts au cours des manifestations de mai-juin 1968*, selon la plupart des historiens. Lusage des armes  feu fut exceptionnel. Les forces de lordre ont tir deux fois  balles relles : le 30 mai, dans le Calvados, *tuant un jeune homme, et le 11 juin, devant lusine de Sochaux  Montbliard, abattant louvrier-serrurier Pierre Beylot, 24 ans*. Les manifestants de rue nont pas utilis darmes ltales. Mais si Mai 1968 na pas t une rvolution sanglante, ni mme une  rvolution  au sens classique dune tentative de renversement politique, ce ne fut pas non plus un  carnaval , un  psychodrame , ou des  saturnales  menes par  la jeunesse dore du XVIe arrondissement , comme a pu lcrire Raymond Aron.

----------


## benjani13

> Personnellement jinterprte a comme "nous recevons l'ordre de ne pas intervenir contre les antifas, ils bnficient donc d'une sorte d'impunit".


La dessus il y a des critiques bien plus constructives et intelligentes d'autres syndicats:
UNSA Police: https://www.francetvinfo.fr/economie...e_3238965.html
France Police: https://france-police.org/2019/03/18...rtes-ubuesque/
VIGI : https://vigimi.fr/f/actualites-fr/en...u-gouvernement

----------


## Ryu2000

> La dessus il y a des critiques bien plus constructives et intelligentes d'autres syndicats:


C'est chouette de voir ces syndicats de police critiquer le gouvernement et la hirarchie !
a fait plaisir !




> Laurent NUNEZ a enfin reconnu que nous avions raison :  Cest toute la chane de commandement qui va tre examine. Samedi, ce fut un chec. *Les policiers sur le terrain sont bien comptents, mais pas leurs dirigeants !!!* 
> (...)
> Philippe Capon : On savait que la manifestation de samedi allait tre dure, difficile. Je reprcise que les policiers et les forces de l'ordre perdent toute initiative, c'est--dire qu'elles n'agissent que sur ordre, elles n'interviennent que sur ordre. Donc quand on est en manifestation, quand devant nous  50-100 mtres, des casseurs sont en train de tout casser, les policiers se disent "Pourquoi on n'intervient pas ?" Parce qu'ils n'ont pas les ordres d'intervenir, a il faut que la population le sache. C'est un choix, on a laiss casser un certain nombre de choses, je pense qu'il y a des responsabilits. Il y a beaucoup de collgues qui m'ont appel, qui m'ont dit ce n'est pas normal ce qui s'est pass. O*n tait en mesure d'intervenir, on ne nous a pas autoriss  le faire. Je mets en cause ceux qui ont dcid que a se passe comme a et qui n'ont pas donn les instructions pour que a se passe autrement.* 
> (...)
> Au lieu de rpondre aux revendications des Gilets jaunes, le gouvernement envoie encore et toujours nos collgues au feu. La nouvelle stratgie ? Aller au contact des casseurs..
> *Ces mmes politiciens donneurs dordres vont ensuite jouer les vierges effarouches et faire pleuvoir les enqutes IGPN contre nos collgues, tonns quil y ait des blesss ou des morts..*
> Si dans trois semaines, les groupes violents veulent  nouveau en dcoudre, il risque dy avoir des morts, dun ct comme de lautre.


Le gouvernement place au sommet de la hirarchie des forces de l'ordre des pourris, qui font en sorte que ce soit le chaos.
Les policiers, CRS, gendarmes, etc, sont extrmement frustr de ne rien pouvoir faire contre les antifas...
Il y a des gens masqu, arm, violent et les ordres sont de ne pas intervenir, il y a de quoi s'nerver.

Un jour les CRS vont enlever leur masque et aller manifester avec les gilets jaunes, c'est comme a que les rvolutions arrivent.

----------


## fredoche

> Oui oui, je suis tellement fan des OGM que j'achte des lgumes BIO...
> 
> Et aprs a vient parler d'tre obtus...


Bon bah tu te reconnais pour les 2 critres  ::ptdr:: c'est bien
Qui te dit que c'est  toi que je pense ?

Il y en a un ici qui vient nous en parler de temps en temps, c'est toi ? ::zoubi::

----------


## fredoche

> Je vous invite  lire ce tract ahurissant du syndicat "Synergie Officiers", "Syndicat majeur du corps de commandement de la Police Nationale.": https://twitter.com/PoliceSynergie/s...62000291753985
> 
> A chaque tour de vis, on se rapproche du carnage. Comme en tmoigne le tract une partie de la police est prte  en dcoudre.


Ce tract est glaant, il me donne la chair de poule.
C'est srieux ce truc, ou c'est un fake ?

Edit: concernant le gouvernement
Il n'y a aucune compassion pour personne, juste la mise en scne de la confrontation. Pas un mot pour ceux qui morflent, que ce soit les GJ, mais aussi ici les flics, les kiosquiers, les gens du Fouquet's, les gens dont les apparts brulent. Personne. Aucune remise en cause, rien. 

On a un srieux problme je trouve.

On parle mme pas du fait que tout a est annonc depuis des semaines, et comme tu l'as trs bien soulign, aucune fouille rien. L'tat durgence tant pass dans la loi, ils ont tout pouvoir pour mettre en place les contrles adquats. On voudrait en arriver au pire qu'on ne s'y prendrait pas autrement.
J'coutais Yann Moix sur une vido qui disait fort  propos que si un terroriste veut agir en ce moment, c'est tout simplement open bar

Ils prennent tant que a les gens pour des crtins ?

----------


## Ecthelion2

> Bon bah tu te reconnais pour les 2 critres c'est bien
> Qui te dit que c'est  toi que je pense ?
> 
> Il y *en a un ici* qui vient nous en parler de temps en temps, c'est toi ?


Un ? 

Dans ton message prcdent, tu voquais plusieurs personnes, et comme on n'tait pas 50  te rpondre sur le sujet en cours, oui forcment que je l'ai pris pour moi hein... 




> Et faut pas se leurrer, et oui c'est pas juste de la provocation de dire a, c'est une attaque directe *des personnes concernes* de ma part : certaine*s* personne*s* pensant tre dotes d'une pense scientifique ont en ralit un esprit particulirement obtus. 
> 
> C'est qui *les fans* des OGM ici ? Je crois *les* connaitre...


Allez  ::zoubi::  ...

----------


## Ryu2000

> Ce tract est glaant, il me donne la chair de poule.


Ouais mais  la radio les choses sont prsentes plus calmement :


En gros il dit des choses du genre :
Soit le politique privilgie la casse matrielle soit il est hant par le fantme de Malik Oussekine, si il y a un mort ce sera beaucoup plus cher  payer.
Michel Delpuech ne prend pas de dcision, c'est l'lyse qui dcide, les CRS auraient pu empcher les dgradations mais ils reoivent l'ordre de ne pas le faire.




> Il n'y a aucune compassion pour personne, juste la mise en scne de la confrontation.


C'est un document qui est destin aux membres du syndicat.




> On parle mme pas du fait que tout a est annonc depuis des semaines, et comme tu l'as trs bien soulign, aucune fouille rien. L'tat durgence tant pass dans la loi, ils ont tout pouvoir pour mettre en place les contrles adquats. On voudrait en arriver au pire qu'on ne s'y prendrait pas autrement.


Il est arriv que tous les gilets jaunes se fassent fouiller  plusieurs reprises.
Mais l apparemment le gouvernement veut laisser des antifas arm pntrer la manifestation.

----------


## benjani13

> Ce tract est glaant, il me donne la chair de poule.
> C'est srieux ce truc, ou c'est un fake ?


C'est tout  fait srieux. Ce communiqu est aussi disponible sur le site officiel du syndicat: https://www.synergie-officiers.com/

Mme si je t'avoue que j'ai eu un doute, quand j'ai vu sur leur site qu'il y a dans leur partenaires la socit Ricard, vridique: https://www.synergie-officiers.com/partenaires/






> Il n'y a aucune compassion pour personne, juste la mise en scne de la confrontation. Pas un mot pour ceux qui morflent, que ce soit les GJ, mais aussi ici les flics, les kiosquiers, les gens du Fouquet's, les gens dont les apparts brulent. Personne. Aucune remise en cause, rien. 
> 
> On a un srieux problme je trouve.


Et la machine mdiatique est en marche.

Dans les Grandes Gueules de RMC on laisse un auditeur dire pendant deux minutes qu'il faut tirer  balles relles sur les manifestants, un des prsentateur se permettant d'ajouter "Aux Etats Unis ils auraient tirer!"

Sur RTL Yves Calvi dit en introduction de son mission qu'"on ne dira jamais assez  quel point la police franaise a t exemplaire depuis 18 semaines."

Ce mme Calvi sur Canal Plus, dans une mission qu'ils ont eu le culot monstre d'appeler "l'info du vrai", invite policiers et magistrats sur son plateau, sans aucun contradicteur pour dverser sa haine des gilets jaunes. Les casseurs sont qualifi  multiples reprises de terroristes, chaque intervenant en rajoute une couche chacun son tour d'ides dgueulasses pour rprimer les manifestations. Un invit, voquant la difficult de mettre en garde  vue des centaines de personnes lors des prcdents actes, *en vient mme  se demander si il ne faudra pas rouvrir les stades*. Et cela ne semble pas tre une si mauvaise ide que a pour Calvi ( partir de la 29me minute) : https://www.mycanal.fr/actualites/l-...11215424_50001

Bon courage si vous voulez le regardez, Canal+ oblige, faut accepter des DRM, de dsactiver son bloqueur de pub, de regarde une pub... Et puis faut couter Calvi, c'est pas facile non plus...

Edit:
Aussi, mot est donn dans tous les mdias aux travers des dclarations du premier ministre et des reprsentants policiers que les forces de l'ordre n'ont pu faire le boulot car on les a dot de balles de LBD beaucoup moins puissantes qu'avant. Etrangement, il y a eu tout de mme des personnes mutils par LBD samedi. https://twitter.com/davduf/status/1107737951038070784

----------


## fredoche

Dtends toi ECthelion
ce n'est pas  toi que je pense, et quand bien mme, ce que les gens pensent de toi, les regardent eux et ne te regarde pas toi. Tu te connais mieux qu'eux  priori  :;): 

"Je crois" n'est pas je suis sur, et j'ai pas plus envie de lancer le dbat l-dessus, ce que dit Hulot  ce sujet rsume tout  fait mon propre sentiment, que je pourrais tendre  la volont de nombreuses firmes de breveter tout le vivant et mme des trucs comme la bire.
https://act.wemove.eu/campaigns/non-...s-sur-la-biere

Bientt le pinard et mme la flotte, tu vas voir

Quand  l'esprit obtus, a veut dire ttu, born. 
Plutt que de prendre de la hauteur, les gens sont prs  engager des fights de plusieurs messages accusant l'autre d'tre manipul et le discutant sur ses intentions. Plutt que d'admettre simplement certaines ralits pour lesquelles ils n'ont aucune comptence, et ne peuvent pas se prtendre spcialistes. Ils glanent comme tous ici des argumentaires issus de l'internet, publis par tel ou tel site, les trouvent convaincants, choisissent leur camp et vont le dfendre avec beaucoup de pugnacit. Et a sert  quoi en fin de compte ? Raison ou tord a ne rgle aucun des problmes srieux qui sont sous-jacents.
Si l'OMS classe un produit, ce n'est pas par hasard, et c'est une organisation soumise  de multiples influences, lobbies. 
On peut imaginer que le processus de classement n'est pas juste un parti pris.
Qui somme-nous aprs pour en discuter ? A-t-on rellement les lments, est-on rellement en mesure de critiquer ou va-t-on simplement rpter ce qui conforte l'opinion et le camp que l'on aura choisi

Mais au-del de a souvent les contradicteurs se revendiquent d'un esprit scientifique. Or la science est par nature volutive, incertaine, et incomplte. Les connaissances scientifiques du dbut du 20e sicle ne sont pas celles d'aujourd'hui, beaucoup de choses ont t remises en cause, ont changes. Encore plus par rapport aux poques prcdentes. Alors comment les gens qui dbattent peuvent ils affirmer avec autant d'aplomb ? Et surtout sur des systmes aussi complexes que le vivant ? Que le sol ? 
On parlait du cuivre ou du soufre, il est d'usage dans les cultures depuis l'antiquit. Mais le fonctionnement symbiotique entre plantes et champignons, mycelium, n'est rellement compris et apprhend que depuis une trentaine d'annes. Et nous sommes au tout dbut de la comprhension de ces choses l.

Alors affirmer l'innocuit d'un produit comme le glyphosate, que ce soit sur le cancer, sur la sant humaine, sur les sols, etc. En reprenant des arguments de socits qui sont spcialistes de la communication, qui ont des milliards  y consacrer quand en face les crdits allous pour une recherche neutre sont anecdotiques, genre David contre giga-Goliath, c'est un problme. C'est manquer singulirement d'humilit, mais aussi manquer d'esprit scientifique justement.
Parce que les vrais scientifiques savent que la science est ignorante, que tout reste encore  dcouvrir, et bien plus encore...
Les autres vivent la science comme une religion et la considre source de vrit. Ici le pourquoi du rapport que je fais entre scientisme et scientologie, pour provoquer, c'est plutt religion le terme qui me parait plus appropri.

Voil, j'ai parl, tu peux y aller et extraire la petite phrase qui permettra de contre-attaquer  ::aie::

----------


## fredoche

> Edit: concernant le gouvernement
> Il n'y a aucune compassion pour personne, juste la mise en scne de la confrontation. Pas un mot pour ceux qui morflent, que ce soit les GJ, mais aussi ici les flics, les kiosquiers, les gens du Fouquet's, les gens dont les apparts brulent. Personne. Aucune remise en cause, rien.


Pardon sur cette phrase je pensais plus qu gouvernement et  sa com depuis Samedi, que au tract en particulier. Dans le tract, il y a un peu plus de compassion quand mme  ::weird::  ::calim2::

----------


## Ryu2000

> Dans les Grandes Gueules de RMC on laisse un auditeur dire pendant deux minutes qu'il faut tirer  balles relles sur les manifestants, un des prsentateur se permettant d'ajouter "Aux Etats Unis ils auraient tirer!"


Mingolito c'est toi qui a appel RMC ?  ::ptdr:: 
Aprs je comprend l'auditeur, si a fait 18 semaines qu'il entend en boucle dans les mdias que *les gilets jaunes sont des casseurs extrmement violent*, c'est normal qu'il ait envie que les policiers tirent  balle relle.




> Ce mme Calvi sur Canal Plus, dans une mission qu'ils ont eu le culot monstre d'appeler "l'info du vrai", invite policiers et magistrats sur son plateau, sans aucun contradicteur pour dverser sa haine des gilets jaunes. Les casseurs sont qualifi  multiples reprises de terroristes, chaque intervenant en rajoute une couche chacun son tour d'ides dgueulasses pour rprimer les manifestations.


Moins les mdias seront subtil et plus ils seront le relais du gouvernement, mieux ce sera.
Il faut qu'un maximum de personnes se rendent compte que les mdias TF1, Canal +, BFM TV, TMC, etc, sont juste l pour manipuler l'opinion en mentant.
Je trouve a cool que des gens comprennent qu'il y a une diffrence entre la ralit et le traitement mdiatique.

Le mouvement des gilets jaunes fait peur au systme, parce qu' la base c'est un mouvement contrl par personne, il n'y a pas de partie politique, pas de syndicat, c'tait parfait.

----------


## fredoche

> Dans les Grandes Gueules de RMC on laisse un auditeur dire pendant deux minutes qu'il faut tirer  balles relles sur les manifestants, un des prsentateur se permettant d'ajouter "Aux Etats Unis ils auraient tirer!"
> 
> Sur RTL Yves Calvi dit en introduction de son mission qu'"on ne dira jamais assez  quel point la police franaise a t exemplaire depuis 18 semaines."
> 
> Ce mme Calvi sur Canal Plus, dans une mission qu'ils ont eu le culot monstre d'appeler "l'info du vrai", invite policiers et magistrats sur son plateau, sans aucun contradicteur pour dverser sa haine des gilets jaunes. Les casseurs sont qualifi  multiples reprises de terroristes, chaque intervenant en rajoute une couche chacun son tour d'ides dgueulasses pour rprimer les manifestations. Un invit, voquant la difficult de mettre en garde  vue des centaines de personnes lors des prcdents actes, *en vient mme  se demander si il ne faudra pas rouvrir les stades*. Et cela ne semble pas tre une si mauvaise ide que a pour Calvi ( partir de la 29me minute) : https://www.mycanal.fr/actualites/l-...11215424_50001
> 
> Bon courage si vous voulez le regardez, Canal+ oblige, faut accepter des DRM, de dsactiver son bloqueur de pub, de regarde une pub... Et puis faut couter Calvi, c'est pas facile non plus...
> 
> Edit:
> Aussi, mot est donn dans tous les mdias aux travers des dclarations du premier ministre et des reprsentants policiers que les forces de l'ordre n'ont pu faire le boulot car on les a dot de balles de LBD beaucoup moins puissantes qu'avant. Etrangement, il y a eu tout de mme des personnes mutils par LBD samedi. https://twitter.com/davduf/status/1107737951038070784


oui...
 sur RMC, la dame commence  rpondre, on ne sait pas ce qu'elle rpond, c'est coup aprs. Mais elle semble discuter le point de vue de l'auditeur.

C'est ABCIWEB qui parle de fascisme ici  ? Parce que bon dieu qu'est ce que a y ressemble de plus en plus. Et il n'y a pas de fascisme sans une forte propagande.

----------


## benjani13

Et bien a y est, l'arme sera mobilise pour les prochaines manifestations des gilets jaunes. Le dispositif sentinelle sera utilise pour protger des btiments officiels et autres "points fixes".
http://www.lefigaro.fr/flash-actu/gi...ments-20190320

Poster des gens dont leur seule moyen de dfense, et ce pour quoi ils ont t forms, et de tirer avec leurs fusils c'est autoriser et accepter le pire.

Un article assez piquant sur le traitement mdiatique actuel complaisant, quasi militant, de l'extrme droite. L'article rebondit aussi sur le traitement mdiatique des gilets jaunes.
https://www.telerama.fr/television/l...s,n6175984.php

----------


## MABROUKI

> Benjani13
> 
> Poster des gens dont leur seule moyen de dfense, et ce pour quoi ils ont t forms, et de tirer avec leurs fusils c'est autoriser et accepter le pire.


Bien vu  ...
l'arme n'est pas form au maintien de l'ordre d'une part ,d'autre part elle ne doit tre dploy qu'en cas dtat d'urgence c..d  de menace ennemie  visant ltat et la nation entire ...
Meme en Mai 68 ou la France a t sens dessus,sens dessous ,l'arme n'as pas mobilise...
En tous cas face  une crise socio-conomique ,la rponse doit tre politique ...
La raction scuritaire est une raction qui se limite aux effets et dnote une incapacit ,alors qu'elle devrait  politique ,raction qui   s'attaque aux causes...

----------


## Ryu2000

> Et bien a y est, l'arme sera mobilise pour les prochaines manifestations des gilets jaunes.


C'est pas forcment une mauvaise chose, on sait jamais l'arme peut finir par prendre la dfense du peuple.
Si a arrive c'est le gouvernement qui va se retrouver menac  :;): 

Les militaires qui font sentinelle se font super chier.
"Si j'arrte l'arme, c'est clairement  cause de Sentinelle"



> Au-del de cet aspect de scurit, il critique sans dtour le fondement du dispositif Sentinelle. "Je ne sais pas si vous vous rendez compte du ridicule de la situation: notre mission est base principalement, je dirais  70%, sur la surveillance des synagogues et coles juives, mais nous sommes en aot, alors elles sont fermes. Et le reste du temps, elles sont dj dotes de camras de surveillance et les parents se chargent dj de leur protection...! *J'ai d'autres projets dans la vie que d'tre vigile*."





> Un article assez piquant sur le traitement mdiatique actuel complaisant, quasi militant, de l'extrme droite.


De quoi ?!
Les mdias d-diabolisent Robrt Mnard et Marine Lepen  :8O: 

Je vois deux explications :
- Avant chaque lection les mdias font gonfler le score du RN pour ensuite s'en servir dpouvantail, une chvre gagnerait contre Marine Lepen (la preuve : Macron a t lu). Mais l a ne tient pas trop debout, parce que ce sont les europennes qui arrivent, donc je sais pas si a marche la technique du second tour "Mobilisez vous tous pour contrer le RN, allez voter LREM !".

- Les mdias veulent utiliser les migrants comme bouc missaire. Parce que les gilets jaunes ne parlent jamais d'islam ou d'immigration. Les gilets jaunes critiquent le systme politique et les mdias. Donc il faut faire du *diviser pour mieux rgner*. Si les franais s'en prennent aux migrants, ils ne s'en prendront plus aux politiciens carririste ni aux mdias.

Bon aprs c'est pas tellement le moment de parler de "grand remplacement".
Parce qu'un fou a tu des gens dans des mosques en Nouvelle-Zlande et il a crit un manifeste qui parle de "Grand Remplacement".
Les Franais ont attaqu Renaud Camus "le gars a dit 'Grand Remplacement' comme vous, si a se trouve il s'est inspir de vos ides !".

Alors que dans le manifeste d'Anders Behring Breivik, Isral est cit 300 fois et personne n'a rien dit. L'article de JSS News qui en parlait a t supprim.

----------


## benjani13

> Les militaires qui font sentinelle se font super chier.
> "Si j'arrte l'arme, c'est clairement  cause de Sentinelle"


Tmoignage intressant. Une jeune militaire affecte  l'opration Sentinelle s'est suicid la semaine derrire...




> De quoi ?!
> Les mdias d-diabolisent Robrt Mnard et Marine Lepen 
> 
> Je vois deux explications :
> 
> [...]


Je pense que ce n'est plus du calcul politique. Ils ne sont plus dans la cration d'un pouvantail. C'est dsormais du partie pris, ils veulent l'extrme droite. Ils voient que leur poulain Macron est en berne. Ils envisagent mme srieusement qu'il n'arrive pas  finir son mandat, d'o la prcipitation. De plus il savent qu'il n'y aura pas de bon remplaant pour eux, qu'il devront faire un choix. Et eux qui ont appel au "tout sauf le FN", apparaitront bien faux-cul car en vrit ils veulent tous sauf l'extrme gauche. Leur choix sera l'extrme droite, et ils commencent dj  l'imposer. Le jour o il y aura un second tour Mlenchon contre Le Pen, je suis sur que tous nos bons ditorialistes creuseront pour trouver un tas d'arguments pour nous dire que, en fait, le pire, si on rflchit bien, c'est peut tre pas le FN, etc, etc.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Le jour o il y aura un second tour Mlenchon contre Le Pen, je suis sur que tous nos bons ditorialistes creuseront pour trouver un tas d'arguments pour nous dire que, en fait, le pire, si on rflchit bien, c'est peut tre pas le FN


Je sais pas... J'imagine qu'on verra bien.
D'un ct c'est vrai que Marine Lepen n'arrte pas de faire des efforts pour normaliser le parti et de l'autre ct LFI se radicalise.
Mais je ne peux m'empcher de penser que Melenchon est un faux rvolutionnaire, d'aprs moi si il tait au pouvoir il ne serait pas loin de la ligne PS/UMP/LREM.  moins qu'il ait chang dans les dernires annes, mais comme avait crit le parolier "a ne change pas un homme un homme a vieillit".

Si le second tour des prsidentielles tait RN / LFI, je pense qu'LFI gagnerait, mme si les mdias faisaient le maximum pour le pourrir.
Dj RN va en chier pour avoir le soutien des franais musulmans.
Les vieux ont peur du RN (ils ont vot en masse LREM la dernire fois, bon ils sont bien dress, ils votent comme on leur dit  la TV).

Melenchon critique un tout petit peu l'UE, donc moi a me va. J'aime bien les critiques de l'UE, c'est quelqu'un chose d'ultra rare.
C'est chouette que les gens dextrme gauche commencent un peu  comprendre que l'UE n'est pas parfaite.

Certains membres de LFI pensent encore qu'on peut rengocier les traits...
Marina Mesure (LFI) :  Nous voulons proposer un trait refondateur de lUnion europenne 
Elle peut proposer ce qu'elle veut, a changera rien du tout.

====
Peut-tre qu'il pourrait y avoir un systme d'alliance, exactement comme le front populaire en 1936, RN et LFI pourraient s'allier pour lutter contre la menace PS/UMP/LREM.

Je suis content de voir que PS/UMP/LREM perdent des lecteurs. Parce que ce sont eux qui avaient le pouvoir, ce sont donc eux qui sont responsable de la situation de la France.




> Une jeune militaire affecte  l'opration Sentinelle s'est suicid la semaine derrire...


Quand on sait  quoi consiste leur job a n'a rien d'tonnant...

----------


## Ecthelion2

> D'un ct c'est vrai que Marine Lepen n'arrte pas de faire des efforts pour normaliser le parti et de l'autre ct LFI se radicalise.


Euh lol ? 

Tu pourrais nous expliquer concrtement o / comment s'est radicalise LFI ? 

Mais concrtement hein, pas en nous sortant 2/3 titres d'articles des "merdias" qui font du LFI bashing depuis plus de 2 ans.  :;): 





> Les vieux ont peur du RN (ils ont vot en masse LREM la dernire fois, bon ils sont bien dress, ils votent comme on leur dit  la TV).


Ils ont vot en masse LREM au second tour seulement.

Au 1er tour, leur candidat prfr c'tait Fillon, et entre LFI et RN, c'est RN qui avait le plus de voix chez les plus de 50 ans.  :;): 

https://www.publicsenat.fr/article/p...-du-vote-59189

----------


## Ryu2000

> Tu pourrais nous expliquer concrtement o / comment s'est radicalise LFI ?


Bon par contre si, je vais citer des articles de mdias mainstreams, je suis bien oblig...
Mais en gros Melenchon devient populiste et le systme dteste a, il n'est pas pour une immigration sans limite (alors que le PS/UMP/LREM sont dans le trip "accueillons la terre entire sans limite"), *il a un peu critiqu l'UE*.
Bon aprs je fais le raisonnement  l'envers, mais si les mdias, la justice, la police, sa loge, se sont tous ligu contre lui, c'est bien qu'il a du dire ou faire des choses qui ne plaisent pas.

Sortez des traits, stupides  ! par Jean-Luc Mlenchon
Psychodrame  LFI autour de l'immigration
Des francs-maons veulent jecter Jean-Luc Mlenchon du Grand Orient  cause de son attitude lors des perquisitions

Avant les mdias taient super pote avec Melenchon et aprs il y a des gros articles pour rien du tout comme si c'tait Jean-Marie Lepen :
LFI: Un proche de Jean-Luc Mlenchon quitte le parti  cause d'un manque profond de dmocratie interne

Sur son mur Twitter il fait la PUB du RIC le gars, qu'est-ce qu'il y a de plus de radical que a ?
Le gars il attaque des grosses entreprises alors que plein d'tudes scientifiques disent que ce n'est pas dangereux  ::P: 









Regardez ce populisme :









Il est contre les riches  :8O:  :8O:  :8O:  :









Regardez cette anti union-europanisme primaire :









Encore de l'anti union-europanisme :












> Ils ont vot en masse LREM au second tour seulement.


Ben ouais mais l on parle d'un second tour RN vs LFI.
Je pense que dans ce scnario les retraits voteraient plus LFI que RN, mais on le saura jamais.

Bref aujourd'hui la chose la plus radical, qui est bien plus violente que le racisme, l'homophobie, le sexisme ou n'importe quoi c'est la critique de l'UE.
Si tu met la moindre critique de l'UE t'es rapp. Voyez comment se fait traiter Asselineau... (le seul homme politique vraiment critique de l'UE)

----------


## r0d

> Et bien a y est, l'arme sera mobilise pour les prochaines manifestations des gilets jaunes. Le dispositif sentinelle sera utilise pour protger des btiments officiels et autres "points fixes".
> http://www.lefigaro.fr/flash-actu/gi...ments-20190320


J'ai rencontr beaucoup de gjs qui espraient que les policiers et les gendarmes refusent de leur tirer dessus et rejoignent le mouvement. Je n'y ai jamais cru. Pour diverses raisons.
Que les militaires dcident de mettre la crosse en l'air me parait moins improbable.

L'tat prend un norme risque ici. Car soit les militaires se dfendent et alors il y aura des morts; soit ils rejoignent le mouvement et alors c'est la porte ouverte  une vritable rvolution.
Dans les deux cas, a pue pour le gouvernement. Je me demande bien quels calculs ont-ils fait. Je suppose qu'ils pensent que les manifestants n'oseront pas approcher des militaires arms de Famas.
Mais le problme c'est qu'une manif c'est une longue joute de harclement, et  la fin, les plus dtermins sont port par une colre accumule tout au long de la journe, et plus du tout par une rflexion cartsienne.
Autrement dit, on ne peut pas savoir ce qui se passe dans la tte des plus dter en fin de manif, et parier sur le fait qu'ils n'iront pas harceler des militaires, c'est un pari hasardeux.

Je ne serai pas  Paris ce samedi, mais j'ai dj commenc  faire passer l'ide, dans mes humbles rseaux, de trouver un moyen furtif d'aller discuter avec les militaires avant qu'ils ne commencent  tre harcels par les bbs.

A noter qu'on a beaucoup parl des violences sur les champs de samedi dernier, mais on a trs peu parl des marches du climat de ce week-end qui ont t, en terme de nombre, du jamais vu en France. Et beaucoup de gjs y taient.
Il se passe enfin quelque chose dans ce pays de cuistres-pleutres, j'aimerais tellement que a ne parte pas en vrille. Je proposerais bien d'offrir des illets aux militaires ce samedi  :;):

----------


## benjani13

> L'tat prend un norme risque ici. Car soit les militaires se dfendent et alors il y aura des morts; soit ils rejoignent le mouvement et alors c'est la porte ouverte  une vritable rvolution.
> Dans les deux cas, a pue pour le gouvernement. Je me demande bien quels calculs ont-ils fait. Je suppose qu'ils pensent que les manifestants n'oseront pas approcher des militaires arms de Famas.
> Mais le problme c'est qu'une manif c'est une longue joute de harclement, et  la fin, les plus dtermins sont port par une colre accumule tout au long de la journe, et plus du tout par une rflexion cartsienne.
> Autrement dit, on ne peut pas savoir ce qui se passe dans la tte des plus dter en fin de manif, et parier sur le fait qu'ils n'iront pas harceler des militaires, c'est un pari hasardeux.


Le problme est qu'il y a beaucoup de non dit. On nous dit que des militaires seront plac  la place des CRS, comme si c'tait un simple remplacement quivalent. Or comme je le disais les militaires n'ont pas de moyens de dfenses intermdiaire, c'est la fuite ou la balle de fusil. On ne nous dit pas si et quand il seront autoriss  tirer. On ne nous explique pas leur rle et positionnement exacte, on nous parle de llyse et de "certains lieux fixes".

Ils nous mettent en place une situation o le risque est la mort mais sans nous donner les rgles du jeu. C'est ce flou qui risque de causer le drame. De fait que se passera il quand un groupe de black blocks ou de gilets jaunes un peu nervs croisera une troupe sentinelle dans Paris? Sont ils du dispositif sentinelle classique? Sont ils l pour nous repousser? La tension risque de vite monter.

----------


## fredoche

> Il se passe enfin quelque chose dans ce pays de cuistres-pleutres, j'aimerais tellement que a ne parte pas en vrille. *Je proposerais bien d'offrir des illets aux militaires ce samedi*


C'est une belle ide, mais ce n'est pas la saison. C'est vraiment une belle ide je trouve. Des jonquilles par contre oui, toutes jaunes, on est en plein dedans.

Les militaires n'ont aucun quipement anti-meutes, ceux que l'on voit patrouiller pour les missions sentinelle. Les gendarmes sont des militaires aussi.
a je crois que c'est un sacr souci. Pas de bouclier, pas de matraque, rien. On est dans l'escalade, toujours et encore. Ces gros cons de ministres jouent encore avec les pions.
Quand je vois Sgolne Royal qui accrdite cette ide, on voit o nous en sommes avec ceux qui gouvernent ou ont gouvern. Le Fouquet's a brul, une agence bancaire a brul, il faut en appeler  l'arme. Quel drle d'enchainement aprs le 18e samedi de manifestation... comme si personne ne s'y attendait cot forces de l'ordre.

Et en mme temps, le snat renvoie tout le monde devant la justice dans l'affaire Benalla, avec des degrs divers, mais quand mme. Il va falloir faire des choix  un moment donn.
J'coutais le live du mdia tout  l'heure, les GJs n'ont aucune intention d'arrter, aucune. La dmission de macron est partout, sur toutes les lvres. On sent une absence de coordination totale, mais a ne durera peut-tre pas, et les moyens d'actions peuvent devenir multiples.

Plutt que de faire le pied de grue sur un rond-point un samedi aprs-midi, s'ils dcident de bloquer un Carrefour (plutot qu'un carrefour)pour faire un peu les poches de Bernard Arnaud, a aurait de la gueule. Et les gens vont pas se battre pour aller en course. L ils pourraient toucher du monde.

----------


## ABCIWEB

> A noter qu'on a beaucoup parl des violences sur les champs de samedi dernier, mais on a trs peu parl des marches du climat de ce week-end qui ont t, en terme de nombre, du jamais vu en France. Et beaucoup de gjs y taient.


J'tais  la manifestation de Clermont-FD le 16 mars, les cologistes et les gilets jaunes ont dfil cte  cte en bonne intelligence. Pour ne pas perturber le message cologique, les gilets jaunes n'avaient aucune pancarte contre le parasite Macron. Leurs messages figuraient uniquement sur les gilets ou taient diffuss par l'intermdiaire de la sono qu'ils partageaient avec les dfenseurs de la plante. Une belle manifestation de plusieurs milliers de personnes.

Evidemment et avec la complicit des mdias, le gouvernement fait le maximum pour cacher cette convergence des luttes qui s'est probablement produite dans de nombreuses villes de France. Il tait plus intressant de faire diversion en parlant de Macron qui fait du sky, des aventures nocturnes de Castaner et de la terrasse du Fouquet's. Et l'on passe ensuite le relais  l'ignoble Yves Calvi (entre autre) que l'on sait toujours trs motiv en tant que lche botte du pouvoir, pour dfendre sans complexe des pratiques autoritaires fascisantes comme un bon petit gros franchouillard. C'est ainsi que le nofascisme fait son bonhomme de chemin, c'est bien rod. 

Et l'on ignore ainsi le contenu des revendications cologiques et sociales pour se focaliser sur la violence des casseurs. Il ne fallait pas s'attendre  autre chose. Macron et son quipe de faux culs se foutent de l'cologie comme il se foutent du social. Il mprisent tout ce qui est un obstacle  l'engraissement illimit de leurs commanditaires ultra riches/multinationales (Hulot et les gilets jaunes en savent quelque chose).

Mais revenons-en  des gens plus vivants et plus intressants avec ces images de manifestants colo et de gilets jaunes qui dfilaient ensemble:



Aprs quelques minutes je me suis rapproch de la sono qui m'a servi de bande son. J'ai fait des plans squence assez longs pour rendre compte des discours cologiques et des chansons qui sont assez savoureuses (reprises, adaptations, crations). Une belle journe avec des tres vraiment humains qui ont des sourires, des rires et des revendications sincres, rellement justifies. 

Les intrts communs sont vidents, alors vive la convergence des luttes !

----------


## Ryu2000

> Evidemment et avec la complicit des mdias, le gouvernement fait le maximum pour cacher cette convergence des luttes qui s'est probablement produite dans de nombreuses villes de France.


Il y a 6 mois c'tait beaucoup moins vident pour beaucoup de monde que le gouvernement et les mdias travaillent ensemble pour manipuler le peuple.
Le mouvement des gilets jaunes  fait ouvrir les yeux  une partie de la population.

----------


## Ecthelion2

> Bon par contre si, je vais citer des articles de mdias mainstreams, je suis bien oblig...
> Mais en gros Melenchon devient populiste et le systme dteste a, il n'est pas pour une immigration sans limite (alors que le PS/UMP/LREM sont dans le trip "accueillons la terre entire sans limite"), *il a un peu critiqu l'UE*.
> Bon aprs je fais le raisonnement  l'envers, mais si les mdias, la justice, la police, sa loge, se sont tous ligu contre lui, c'est bien qu'il a du dire ou faire des choses qui ne plaisent pas.
> 
> [snip]


Euh la majorit de tout a, a a toujours t le discours de LFI hein... Y'a pas eu de radicalisation.

Le RIC et 90% des revendications des gilets jaunes, c'tait dj dans le programme de LFI pour la prsidentielle...

Ce qui a chang, ce n'est pas tellement le discours de Mlenchon, mais son traitement mdiatique, car du point de vue des "puissants", il est pass de candidats d'extrme-gauche anecdotique  possible candidat du second tour et surtout, porteur dsign des revendications des gilets jaunes.

Il faut donc le dcrdibiliser le plus possible pour dtourner la population de lui. C'est pour cela qu'il a pris si cher ces derniers mois dans la presse, et que Marine et le RN sont si encenss, car comme tu le sais et le dit toi-mme, ils savent que se retrouver face au RN, c'est le meilleur moyen de gagner n'importe quelle lection. 

La principale chose qu'il a fait et qui ne plait pas, si je puis dire, c'est de rassembler des gens derrire lui malgr sa grande gueule (bien que cela ne soit pas seulement de son fait, mais aussi en grande partie du fait des autres dputs LFI, qui sont beaucoup plus poss que lui, mais qui savent quand mme l'ouvrir quand c'est ncessaire).

----------


## r0d

trange... 
Un article dans lequel des militaires expriment diffrentes choses potentiellement dangereuses pour le gouvernement tait en premire page de franceinfo ce matin.
En milieu de matine, il a t supprim de la page d'accueil et plac dans la catgorie "co/conso", bien cach dans les mandres du site.
Je ne serais pas tonn qu'il soit bientt simplement supprim.

Dans cet article, des militaires de sentinelle expriment des choses que j'avais dj ou sous forme de "on dit". Par exemple, qu'ils refuseront de tirer sur des manifestants (leur ennemi sont les terroristes, pas les citoyens).
On y lit aussi que nombre d'entre eux se sentent proches des gjs. Plus que les policiers, qui sont gangrns par le FN et formats par une doctrine de leur mtier qui tend vers le rpressif depuis quelques dcades.

----------


## el_slapper

> (.../...)Dans cet article, des militaires de sentinelle expriment des choses que j'avais dj ou sous forme de "on dit". Par exemple, qu'ils refuseront de tirer sur des manifestants (leur ennemi sont les terroristes, pas les citoyens). On y lit aussi que nombre d'entre eux se sentent proches des gjs. (.../...)


J'ai toujours dit que Macron tait comptent. Je maintiens, mais il faut prciser en quoi il est comptent : en communication _corporate_(et pas mal de comptences connexes, hein, il a vraiment le package complet, et il est trs bon l dedans). c'est a qui lui a fait gagner l'lection. La manire, notamment, dont il a siphonn les dons que les entreprises s'apprtaient  faire  Fillon est un modle du genre. Je ne suis pas convaincu que Fillon l'aurait, sans l'affaire Pnlope, battu si facilement que a tous ses adversaires. D'ailleurs, Fillon avait dj perdu 5 points en Janvier, avant l'affaire.

Mais ce que Macron ne pige pas, c'est que l'tat n'est pas une entreprise comme les autres(dj, j'assume moi que c'est une entreprise, ce qui peut se dbattre - mais ce n'est pas le sujet). Il y a plein de diffrences avec une entreprise purement conomique, comme le monopole du droit  la violence(justifi par le besoin de faire rgner l'ordre), qui va avec le devoir de contrler les marges du territoire(et viter ainsi que des lments ne s'y dchainent et ne finissent par menacer le centre, mon allusion est assez claire?), devoir qui impose de garder des filiales non rentables(ce qui n'a pas t fait, comptez les maternits, lignes ferroviaires et autres bureaux de postes ferms) pour rester prsent partout, et plein d'autres.

Dans ma rponse  cette remarque fort judicieuse de ta part, je vais appuyer sur une autre diffrence entre l'tat et les autres entreprises : l'affect motionnel qui s'y rattache. La France, dans le cur des gens, c'est quelque chose de fondamental. Dans le cur des jeunes qui se sont engags aussi. Pas forcment plus, car beaucoup s'engagent pour la gamelle, mais pas moins non plus. Et pour eux qui ne sont pas entrains au maintien de l'ordre, la France, c'elle qu'ils ont fait serment de dfendre, c'est elle qui va dfiler sous leurs yeux. Emotionellement. Ce n'est pas leur hirarchie. Du moment ou on se pose la question, la rponse est vidente : ces gens-l sont fidles au peuple. La Police peut tre fidle  la hirarchie parce-que le recrutement et la formation sont diffrentes. Le soldat qui s'est engager pour aller casser du djihadiste en Syrie, et qui se retrouve face  un gilet jaune, il va forcment se poser des questions.

Questions que ne se pose pas le gouvernement. Malgr toutes les qualits dont il dispose, il ne semble pas en mesure de sentir cette diffrence. Dans le monde _corporate_, une filiale, a obit ou a se dissout. Si la filiale "police" ne suffit plus, par son nombre,  grer la situation, alors on envoie la filiale "arme". Aprs tout, ce sont aussi des gens en uniforme, ils sauront bien faire le mme mtier (le parallle avec les SSII vous a tous saut aux yeux, j'espre). Donc le gouvernement prend un risque norme _avec son propre pouvoir_. je suis curieux de voir ce que a va donner demain, mais je sais quels coins de mon bled je vais viter. Je n'aimerais pas voir passer des balles perdues, changes entre police et arme(bon, d'accord, pas le plus probable, et de loin. Mais le simple fait que a me soit venu  l'ide est significatif du bordel dans lequel nous nous trouvons).

----------


## Ryu2000

> bien cach dans les mandres du site.


Je l'ai vu ce matin en avant sur Google News et il y est toujours.
Et il a toute une couverture mdiatique qui dit que c'est une mauvaise ide d'utiliser Sentinelle.
Bon c'est lger mais il y a a :
Gilets jaunes : malaise chez les militaires aprs l'annonce de Macron
Gilets jaunes et dispositif Sentinelle : une mauvaise ide pour les experts
Dployer Sentinelle contre les gilets jaunes, une dcision risque

De l'autre ct ya a :
Force Sentinelle mobilise : "Je me demande pourquoi a na pas t fait plus tt", ragit Sgolne Royal
Gilets jaunes, acte 19 : le gouverneur militaire n'exclut pas "l'ouverture du feu"




> qu'ils refuseront de tirer sur des manifestants (leur ennemi sont les terroristes, pas les citoyens).


Non mais a va parce que :
Gilets jaunes: Les soldats de Sentinelle ne seront pas au contact des manifestants



> Il a rappel que  ce nest pas la premire fois  que les militaires viennent en appui des forces de lordre.  Au moment de lEuro 2016 de football, quand les forces de police taient trs sollicites, ce sont des soldats de Sentinelle qui ont remplac les forces de police dans *la scurit dun certain nombre de btiments, ambassades, lieux de culte* , a-t-il dit.





> Plus que les policiers, qui sont gangrns par le FN


Comment ?!

Beaucoup de policiers soutiennent les gilets jaunes depuis le dbut :
Les policiers dans leur majorit soutiennent les Gilets jaunes, pour le secrtaire gnral de VIGI



> Selon Alexandre Langlois, secrtaire gnral du syndicat policier VIGI, interrog par RT France, les policiers soutiennent et sont solidaires avec le mouvement des Gilets jaunes. Il encourage les manifestants  se tenir  l'cart des violences.


Le problme c'est la *hirarchie*.

Le RN n'a rien contre les gilets jaunes, comme LFI il a essay de bnficier du mouvement.
Comment Marine Le Pen surfe sur la vague des  gilets jaunes 



> Le Rassemblement national (ex-FN) cherche  accompagner le mouvement des  gilets jaunes  et ne veut pas se faire doubler par La France insoumise. Une partie de la rvolte rejoint les thmes de prdilection du parti de Marine Le Pen.


Bon au final personne entre LR et LFI n'a russi  rcupr le mouvement.




> https://twitter.com/MLP_officiel/sta...84053072822274
> "Je suis trs choque par le fait qu'on envisage de mettre l'arme face aux #GiletsJaunes, car on met l'arme face  un ennemi. On ne met pas l'arme face au peuple franais : on ne le fait pas ! Et surtout quand on a les moyens de faire autrement." @BFMTV #LaCriseEtAprs


Bon aprs les mdias disent n'importe quoi :
Gilets jaunes : pourquoi Marine Le Pen est la seule  en profiter
Marine Le Pen ne ralise pas lOPA espre sur les  gilets jaunes 

=====



=====
=====
Depuis quand 4 jeunes peuvent se retrouver en garde  vue pour avoir fum un joint et transporter 5g de rsine sur soi ?
Versailles : les militaires de lopration Sentinelle disparus taient en garde  vue



> Dans les poches de lun deux, les policiers mettent la main sur 5 g de rsine. Les quatre jeunes sont interpells et conduit au commissariat o ils sont placs en garde  vue. Devant lofficier de police judiciaire, ils racontent tous les quatre quils sont tudiants. Mais  1 heure du matin, le commissariat est contact par ltat-major militaire de la mission Sentinelle.

----------


## MiaowZedong

Pas le temps de rpondre  tout, mais avez-vous vu l'article de Mediapart (depuis assez largement relay, par exemple par l'Express) sur le mercenaire (appelons un chat un chat) recrut par Benalla pour la scurit de Macron? Spcialiste des "techniques d'ouverture discrtes des serrures de btiments et vhicules" d'aprs son CV. Voil un barbouze qui a du endosser d'autres rles que celui de garde du corps  :;):

----------


## Gunny

> Je me demande bien quels calculs ont-ils fait.


M'est d'avis que les seuls calculs qu'ils savent faire se terminent tous par "" ou sortent d'un algorithme.

----------


## benjani13

> J'coutais le live du mdia tout  l'heure, les GJs n'ont aucune intention d'arrter, aucune. La dmission de macron est partout, sur toutes les lvres. On sent une absence de coordination totale, mais a ne durera peut-tre pas, et les moyens d'actions peuvent devenir multiples.
> 
> Plutt que de faire le pied de grue sur un rond-point un samedi aprs-midi, s'ils dcident de bloquer un Carrefour (plutot qu'un carrefour)pour faire un peu les poches de Bernard Arnaud, a aurait de la gueule. Et les gens vont pas se battre pour aller en course. L ils pourraient toucher du monde.


Bha une fois des gilets jaunes ont manifests  l'entre d'un centre commercial, le directeur du magasin a envoy une bande de vigiles les dlog mchamment (vido qui tournait en Dcembre). Donc mme l va falloir batailler... Il ne faut pas oublier le rles des rassemblements sur les ronds points qui a crer un lien forts entre tous les gilets jaunes. Mais oui il va falloir trouver de nouvelles formes d'actions pour emmerder les hauts placs.

J'ai vu aussi le live du mdia, leur motivation et leur dtermination est impressionnante. La phrase de Boulo au dbut de l'mission rsume bien le tout, je cite de tte, "En Novembre les gens ont fait la rvolution dans leur tte". Il ne faut pas oublier que les GJs ont eu l'audace de lancer un mouvement  l'entre de l'hiver, et n'ont t dmotiv ni par le froid ni par les distractions de fin d'anne (vacances, Nol, etc).




> La principale chose qu'il a fait et qui ne plait pas, si je puis dire, c'est de rassembler des gens derrire lui malgr sa grande gueule (bien que cela ne soit pas seulement de son fait, mais aussi en grande partie du fait des autres dputs LFI, qui sont beaucoup plus poss que lui, mais qui savent quand mme l'ouvrir quand c'est ncessaire).


Pourquoi malgr? Je pense que c'est justement sa force, c'est un orateur, mme si certains peuvent le lui reprocher. Il ne faut pas oublier non plus que Mlenchon est le politique le plus regard sur Youtube. Sa chaine Youtube est un gros succs, avec 416K abonns. D'ailleurs sur ses vidos il est extrmement calme, peut tre veut il montrer qu'il n'est pas qu'une grande gueule.


Sur l'affaire Benalla, le Snat a donc transmis  la justice les soupons de faux tmoignages des trois proches de l'Elyses. Toute la macronie dverse sa haine envers le Snat. Gilles Le Gendre nous dit que "le snateurs sont responsables d'une *infraction* absolue  la sparation des pouvoirs". Aprs avoir criminalis les manifestants, maintenant ils vont criminaliser les snateurs? Bientt les snateurs aux arrts?

Le premier ministre a refus de se rendre aujourd'hui au Snat pour les questions aux gouvernement. Richard Ferrand, prsident de l'AN, a annul sa prsence  une confrence commune avec le prsident du Snat. La macronie toujours en roue libre...

https://www.nouvelobs.com/politique/...-le-senat.html

----------


## virginieh

D'ailleurs c'est assez marrant dans le sens o le snat tait la moins connue des 2 assembles. Et qu'au dpart elle n'avait t cre que pour servir  assurer une stabilit encore plus vidente au pouvoir en place. Alors que l, depuis l'affaire Benalla, elle apparait comme un contre pouvoir (voire LE contre pouvoir parce que mme si c'est moyen sont limits elle semble la seule institution a pouvoir/vouloir demander des comptes).
Reste que le climat entre cette affaire, et les ractions du gouvernement aux gilets jaunes est plutt inquitant.

----------


## ManusDei

> Pas le temps de rpondre  tout, mais avez-vous vu l'article de Mediapart (depuis assez largement relay, par exemple par l'Express) sur le mercenaire (appelons un chat un chat) recrut par Benalla pour la scurit de Macron? Spcialiste des "techniques d'ouverture discrtes des serrures de btiments et vhicules" d'aprs son CV. Voil un barbouze qui a du endosser d'autres rles que celui de garde du corps


J'ai lu l'article entier ses comptences n'ont apparemment rien de spcial pour un ancien du GIGN, mme le crochetage de porte.
Ses connaissances et ses clients une fois sorti du GIGN par contre c'est une autre histoire, de mme que la manire dont il s'est retrouv proche du prsident.




> J'coutais le live du mdia tout  l'heure, les GJs n'ont aucune intention d'arrter, aucune. La dmission de macron est partout, sur toutes les lvres. On sent une absence de coordination totale, mais a ne durera peut-tre pas, et les moyens d'actions peuvent devenir multiples.


Je ne vais clairement pas dfendre l'option de mettre l'arme dans la rue (c'est du dlire), mais je ne vois pas trop ce que Macron peut faire.
Comme tu le dis, les GJ ne s'arrteront pas avant la dmission de Macron. Et Macron n'a aucune raison de dmissionner, il est bien plus lgitime que les GJ en tant que reprsentant des franais.
Sur le principe les GJ peuvent compter sur un soutien de la population (soutien qui s'tiole), mais en pratique ils n'ont pas de programme concret et par a je veux dire des mesures et un financement. Il y a des bauches mais c'est clairement pas au point.

----------


## Ecthelion2

> Pourquoi malgr? Je pense que c'est justement sa force, c'est un orateur, mme si certains peuvent le lui reprocher.


Je ne lui reproche pas d'tre un orateur, mais d'tre un sanguin et de ragir / s'exprimer parfois trop vite, ce qui lui cause du tord  lui-mme, ce qui est une chose, mais surtout, qui sert  ses adversaires  causer du tord au parti entier.  :;): 

Oui sur ses vidos il est plus calme, mais car justement, il n'y a personne pour le titiller. C'est comme Asselineau au final, tu le laisse faire sa confrence tout seul, c'est un bon orateur en soit, maintenant, faut tre capable de tenir  sa prestance et la cohrence de son discours, en face des attaques d'autres personnes, ce que l'un comme l'autre chacun dans sa catgorie, ils ne sont pas toujours capables de faire. ^^

----------


## MiaowZedong

> J'ai lu l'article entier ses comptences n'ont apparemment rien de spcial pour un ancien du GIGN, mme le crochetage de porte.
> Ses connaissances et ses clients une fois sorti du GIGN par contre c'est une autre histoire, de mme que la manire dont il s'est retrouv proche du prsident.


Je ne lui reproche pas de savoir le faire (moi aussi je sais crocheter une serrure), mais de le mettre avant sur son CV avec ses comptences d'"infiltration". Combin  ses activits de mercenaires, c'est le CV d'un barbouze qui, dans un tat de droit, n'a rien  faire dans le staff d'un politicien.

----------


## benjani13

> Je ne vais clairement pas dfendre l'option de mettre l'arme dans la rue (c'est du dlire), mais je ne vois pas trop ce que Macron peut faire.


Donner une rponse politique, donner ne serait-ce qu'un moindre signe de compassion face aux manifestants blesss, donner le moindre signe qu'il a compris que quelque chose ne va pas. Il n'a rien fait de cela. Il jette de l'huile sur le feu sans cesse. La seule fois o il a ragit, fin Dcembre, c'tait pour jeter un sceau d'eau sur un incendie qui avait dbut il y a un mois et demi. Maintenant effectivement il est probablement trop tard. Macron ne renversera pas sa politique autant que le souhaite les gilets jaunes.




> Sur le principe les GJ peuvent compter sur un soutien de la population (soutien qui s'tiole), mais en pratique ils n'ont pas de programme concret et par a je veux dire des mesures et un financement. Il y a des bauches mais c'est clairement pas au point.


On verra si le soutien s'tiole quand les gens vont voir qu'on les a enfum avec le grand dbat. On verra ce que sera le soutien quand ils annonceront l'augmentation de l'age de dpart  la retraite, dj distills a et l par Agns Buzyn dans les mdias. Je pense qu'il y a tellement de choses faites par le gouvernement pour lesquelles le peuple s'indigne et s'indignera que la contestation, sous la forme des gilets jaunes ou d'autres mouvements continuera fortement.

J'ai du mal avec cet argument disant que les GJs ne font pas de programmes prcis, budgts, etc. Je pense que c'est une mauvaise lecture du mouvement. Ce n'est pas un parti politique, ce sont des citoyens qui rclament des solutions  leurs souffrances. L est le drame, c'est que leurs reprsentants ne traduisent pas leurs dolances en propositions de lois et mesures.

De plus, cet argument est peut tre mme tout  fait injuste car les gilets jaunes ont entrain une rflexion profonde sur notre pseudo dmocratie (mme si certains en parlent depuis plusieurs dcennies, ils ont mis l'ide sur la place publiques). C'est leur revendication la plus forte, notamment au travers du RIC, de dire que c'est finit de supplier  genoux pour n'avoir qu'une mesurette par-ci par-l, et qu'il faut un retour de la souverainet du peuple dans la politique mene.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Je ne lui reproche pas d'tre un orateur, mais d'tre un sanguin et de ragir / s'exprimer parfois trop vite, ce qui lui cause du tord  lui-mme, ce qui est une chose, mais surtout, qui sert  ses adversaires  causer du tord au parti entier.


Je ne peux que plussoyer !  ::ccool:: 
En effet, le pire ennemi de LFI, a reste les colres non maitrises de JLM.

----------


## ManusDei

> On verra si le soutien s'tiole quand les gens vont voir qu'on les a enfum avec le grand dbat. On verra ce que sera le soutien quand ils annonceront l'augmentation de l'age de dpart  la retraite, dj distills a et l par Agns Buzyn dans les mdias. Je pense qu'il y a tellement de choses faites par le gouvernement pour lesquelles le peuple s'indigne et s'indignera que la contestation, sous la forme des gilets jaunes ou d'autres mouvements continuera fortement.


Ben faut les financer les retraites, on peut aussi augmenter les prlvements  toi de voir (perso je pense que c'est mieux comme solution).




> J'ai du mal avec cet argument disant que les GJs ne font pas de programmes prcis, budgts, etc. Je pense que c'est une mauvaise lecture du mouvement. Ce n'est pas un parti politique, ce sont des citoyens qui rclament des solutions  leurs souffrances. L est le drame, c'est que leurs reprsentants ne traduisent pas leurs dolances en propositions de lois et mesures.


Tu parles du RIC plus bas, le RIC a fait des annes que c'est sur la table et que des partis et des lus le demandaient mais avec un soutien populaire mou, tellement mou que Sarkozy a fait passer un demi-RIC sans que a fasse de vagues. En fait c'est un peu comme la plupart des demandes de justice sociale, de budget dans les coles, les EHPAD etc..., on s'indigne mais quand on commence  compter combien a cote ou qu'il faut se mobiliser plus de 2 semaines le soutien aux dolances disparat, il ne reste que quelques irrductibles trop peu nombreux pour faire bouger les choses.




> De plus, cet argument est peut tre mme tout  fait injuste car les gilets jaunes ont entrain une rflexion profonde sur notre pseudo dmocratie (mme si certains en parlent depuis plusieurs dcennies, ils ont mis l'ide sur la place publiques). C'est leur revendication la plus forte, notamment au travers du RIC, de dire que c'est finit de supplier  genoux pour n'avoir qu'une mesurette par-ci par-l, et qu'il faut un retour de la souverainet du peuple dans la politique mene.


Je vais te rpondre mchamment. J'ai globalement arrt le militantisme y a 2 ans, mais avant a j'ai eu 7 ans de militantisme actif. Les gens qui sont actuellement gilets jaunes, que je vois actifs sur les ronds-points facebook et autre j'en ai crois quelques uns pendant mes annes de militantisme. La politique ils s'en battaient les couilles a les concernait pas soi-disant. 
C'est bien gentil de se rveiller aujourd'hui avec les discours de politiques qui n'coutent pas le peuple, mais le peuple j'ai pass quelques annes  aller le chercher au forceps a a globalement t du temps perdu que j'aurais pu utiliser pour faire avancer des sujets pour lesquels je milite.
La souverainet c'est comme les droits et le pouvoir, a s'use uniquement quand on ne s'en sert pas. Donc tout balancer sur "les vilains politiques qui coutent pas" c'est un srieux foutage de gueule. J'ai pass assez de temps de l'autre ct de la barrire pour savoir qu'ils taient trs demandeurs.

----------


## MiaowZedong

> Ben faut les financer les retraites, on peut aussi augmenter les prlvements  toi de voir (perso je pense que c'est mieux comme solution).


Je me rpte, mais on peut aussi les baisser. Parce que les retraits ont contribu moins que nous, beaucoup ont pris la retraite avant 62 ans, et nous toucherons moins (en proportion) qu'eux...si jamais nous avons droit  quoi que ce soit. En plus, c'est leur gnration qui s'est cr ce systme dsquilibr, ce n'est pas la faute des actifs, donc je ne vois pas en quoi c'est juste que nous nous saignions aux quatre veines pour les retraits.

----------


## ManusDei

@MiaowZedong : Pas faux mme si c'est plus un rquilibrage qu'il faudrait  mon avis vu certaines petites retraites.

@benjani13 : Je rajoute que si Macron n'a absolument pas boug au dbut c'est probablement parce qu'il a suppos qu'ils se passerait la mme chose que d'habitude, que le mouvement mourrait tout seul comme l'a fait Nuit Debout pas si longtemps avant. Pas de bol (pour lui) le changement il semblerait que a soit maintenant. Je ne sais pas comment doivent s'organiser les GJ, en un mouvement politique, en rejoignant des partis dj existant ou en faisant autre chose en tout cas il faut que l'engagement dure, pas seulement entre GJ mais aussi avec le reste de la population. Sinon dans 1 an ou 2 a sera retour  la case dpart, avec 2-3 petites victoires mais le retour au train-train politique habituel.

----------


## r0d

> Je ne vais clairement pas dfendre l'option de mettre l'arme dans la rue (c'est du dlire), mais je ne vois pas trop ce que Macron peut faire.


C'est pourtant tellement simple ce qu'il peut faire... c'est l, juste devant vos yeux. Devant, oui, mais un peu en bas quand-mme. Et pour le voir, il vous (les nolibraux) suffirait d'enlever vos illres et regarder un peu en bas.
a faisait bien longtemps que nous n'avions pas chang, ManusDei; j'espre que tu ne prendras pas mal ce petit tacle  :;):

----------


## virginieh

> Je me rpte, mais on peut aussi les baisser. Parce que les retraits ont contribu moins que nous, beaucoup ont pris la retraite avant 62 ans, et nous toucherons moins (en proportion) qu'eux...si jamais nous avons droit  quoi que ce soit. En plus, c'est leur gnration qui s'est cr ce systme dsquilibr, ce n'est pas la faute des actifs, donc je ne vois pas en quoi c'est juste que nous nous saignions aux quatre veines pour les retraits.


Oui mais ce genre de comparaison au final a revient toujours  donner moins au gens.
Un exemple rcent, dbut 2018 l'tat  instaur une journe de carence, quand les fonctionnaires prenaient un cong maladie en disant que les employs du privs, eux en avaient 3, sans prciser bien sur que ces 3 journes taient prises en charge par l'employeur. Pour gagner le soutient des employs du priv qui se disaient que c'tait trop injuste envers eux.
Il y a 2 ou 3 semaines j'ai entendu parler (mais trs peu) d'une loi pour que les employeurs du priv ne payent plus la premire journe de carence des employs du priv pour le mettre  niveau avec la journe de carence avec perte de salaire du public. je sais pas si elle est dj passe ou est juste en prparation mais le bruit sur les faits divers autour des manifestations, peut ironiquement permettre de faire passer ce genre de lois discrtement.
Au final les employ public comme priv y ont tous perdus mais  chaque fois le gouvernement l'a fait par pur soucis d'galit sans aucune manipulation ni arrire pense bien entendu.
Et si les mme cliques restent au pouvoir ils reproduiront le modle pour passer de 1  3 journes non payes ni rembourses par la scu pour tout le monde.

----------


## ManusDei

"Modifier le message" ou "Rpondre avec citation" ?  ::): 


Je ne suis pas spcialement nolibral, il se trouve juste que pour le moment dans l'histoire du monde les tentatives de changement de paradigme se sont toutes termines dans le sang. Je suis pas emball  l'ide d'tre une victime collatrale (sur un pas de bol) quand les rsultats ne sont pas franchement probants. Prsente-moi un plan pour passer au communisme o tu as bien prvu comment viter de tomber dans une dictature autoritaire comme les tentatives prcdentes et je vois pas de raison d'tre contre. Je prend le communisme en exemple car je ne crois pas qu'il y ait eu de grandes tentatives d'anarchie, et que le communisme c'est un bon principe.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Un exemple rcent, dbut 2018 l'tat  instaur une journe de carence, quand les fonctionnaires prenaient un cong maladie en disant que les employs du privs, eux en avaient 3, *sans prciser bien sur que ces 3 journes taient prises en charge par l'employeur*. Pour gagner le soutient des employs du priv qui se disaient que c'tait trop injuste envers eux.


Sauf que ce que j'ai mis en gras, n'est vrai que dans certaines socits. Ce n'est pas vrai partout. Et si tu prends les Assistantes Maternelles, la carence passe  7 jours ! Pourquoi ?  :8O: 

Bref, mme si je suis d'accord avec toi que le gouvernement manipule les chiffres et les donnes pour manipuler les opinions, il ne faut pas prendre son cas pour le cas gnral. Ce qui est sr, en revanche, c'est que l'on gagnerait  ce que le 2me mot de la devise, si joliment placarde sur les btiments officiels, comme les mairies ou les coles, soit davantage respect ! galit, a ne veut pas dire, dans ton exemple : 1 jour pour les uns, 3 pour les autres ou 7 pour d'autres encore. Prenons le meilleur et appliquons-le  tous ! L, on pourra parler d'galit. Pareil pour les retraites. Pourquoi certains ont leur retraite calcule sur les 6 derniers mois et d'autres les 20 meilleures annes ? Pourquoi certains partent  50 ans et d'autres doivent attendre 65 ans ?

----------


## r0d

> "Modifier le message" ou "Rpondre avec citation" ? 
> 
> 
> Je ne suis pas spcialement nolibral, il se trouve juste que pour le moment dans l'histoire du monde les tentatives de changement de paradigme se sont toutes termines dans le sang. Je suis pas emball  l'ide d'tre une victime collatrale (sur un pas de bol) quand les rsultats ne sont pas franchement probants. Prsente-moi un plan pour passer au communisme o tu as bien prvu comment viter de tomber dans une dictature autoritaire comme les tentatives prcdentes et je vois pas de raison d'tre contre. Je prend le communisme en exemple car je ne crois pas qu'il y ait eu de grandes tentatives d'anarchie, et que le communisme c'est un bon principe.


Les gjs ne demandent pas de changement de paradigme. Ils demandent juste de la justice sociale, et, en second ressort, quelques modifications des institutions de la rpublique allant dans le sens de la dmocratie.
Ce n'est pas plus compliqu que cela.

Ces derniers week-ends, j'ai pass beaucoup de samedis en manif avec les gjs, et une chose  laquelle je ne m'attendais pas revient souvent dans les discussions, c'est le fait que Macron "vend les bijoux de familles" comme on dit (barrages, aroports, EDF, RTE, FDJ, Engie, ...). Les franais sont trs affects par cela, car pour eux, ces grands champions nationaux leur appartient, puisqu'ils ont t financs par leurs impts.
Je suis globalement tonn du fait que, de droite comme de gauche, les gjs ont une conscience aigu des enjeux financiers de l'action politique de Macron. Ils sont conscient qu'en dtricotant les service publics et en ruinant l'tat, ils vont devoir porter le poids de cette solidarit qui est dtruite, et ils voient bien qu'ils ne reoivent rien en contrepartie.
Ce n'est pas tre communiste que de demander sa part du gteau. Car contrairement  ce que tentent de nous faire croire les mdias bourgeois, le gteau est encore trs gros. Mais Macron et les gens qui l'ont mis au pouvoir sont en train de le dpecer.
Il est l le problme, ce n'est pas une question de doctrine, c'est une question btement pragmatique. Des gens qui ont boss toute leur vie se rendent compte qu'ils paient beaucoup d'impts mais n'ont plus des services publics de qualit, qu'ils ont toujours t honntes alors que les gangster de la macronie s'en mettent plein les fouilles. Ils sont en train de se rendre compte que malgr tous leurs efforts ils ne sortiront jamais la tte de l'eau si a continue comme a.

La France est encore un pays trs riche, et franais sont de bons travailleurs. Mais nous voyons le pays s'effondrer d'anne en anne  cause d'un pillage organis par les gouvernements qui se suivent et se ressemblent.

----------


## benjani13

> Je vais te rpondre mchamment. J'ai globalement arrt le militantisme y a 2 ans, mais avant a j'ai eu 7 ans de militantisme actif. Les gens qui sont actuellement gilets jaunes, que je vois actifs sur les ronds-points facebook et autre j'en ai crois quelques uns pendant mes annes de militantisme. La politique ils s'en battaient les couilles a les concernait pas soi-disant. 
> C'est bien gentil de se rveiller aujourd'hui avec les discours de politiques qui n'coutent pas le peuple, mais le peuple j'ai pass quelques annes  aller le chercher au forceps a a globalement t du temps perdu que j'aurais pu utiliser pour faire avancer des sujets pour lesquels je milite.
> La souverainet c'est comme les droits et le pouvoir, a s'use uniquement quand on ne s'en sert pas. Donc tout balancer sur "les vilains politiques qui coutent pas" c'est un srieux foutage de gueule. J'ai pass assez de temps de l'autre ct de la barrire pour savoir qu'ils taient trs demandeurs.


Je comprend ton nervement, maintenant il serait dommage de s'arrter  "je vous avez prvenu, vous m'avez pas cout, maintenant dmerdez vous". Beaucoup de personnes ont eu la mme raction que toi. Je pense notamment aux banlieusards, beaucoup ont dit aux gilets jaunes : "mais attendez, les violences policires a fait 10 ans qu'on vous en parle et vous nous avez jamais cout, et maintenant que a vous touche vous vous en plaignez". Divers collectifs ont russi  passer au dessus du ressentiment et ce sont associs aux gilets jaune afin de faire avancer une cause qui devient commune.

----------


## ABCIWEB

> J'ai toujours dit que Macron tait comptent. Je maintiens, mais il faut prciser en quoi il est comptent : en communication _corporate_(et pas mal de comptences connexes, hein, il a vraiment le package complet, et il est trs bon l dedans). c'est a qui lui a fait gagner l'lection. La manire, notamment, dont il a siphonn les dons que les entreprises s'apprtaient  faire  Fillon est un modle du genre.


Non, ce ne sont pas ses connaissances/comptences qui lui ont fait gagner l'lection, ce sont ses soutiens, Yavier Niel, Lagardre... qui lui ont permis de se construire une image de premier de la classe sur papier glac. C'est expliqu en dtail dans cette vido de sud radio avec Juan Branco  13'50".

Quant  ses capacits intellectuelles elles sont loin d'tre poustouflantes. A  7'50" on apprend qu'il a rat 3 fois le concours de Normal Sup, et une fois le concours de l'ENA avant d'tre reu  sa deuxime tentative. C'est loin d'tre le gnie qu'il prtend tre. Si l'on devait le classer parmi l'lite des intellectuels franais, il ferait partie des cancres, _des gens qui ne sont rien_. C'est d'ailleurs ce ct laborieux qui pourrait expliquer (hypothse) sa soumission totale au systme nolibral sans interroger le cadre dans lequel il se trouve, car trop heureux de se retrouver l o il est. 

Cette vido est trs intressante du dbut  la fin.

----------


## benjani13

Ces images terribles resteront... A Nice, une cinquantaine de manifestants pacifiques se regroupent sur une place dans une zone interdite de manifestation. Prs du double de CRS/policiers autours, ils chargent. Une dame de 71 ans, un drapeau "PAIX"  la main, est pousse, elle tombe, sa tte heurte violemment le sol, elle perd connaissance. Elle est maintenant  lhpital, avec plusieurs fractures aux crne et  l'oreille interne, elle est consciente et son son tat est stable. Elle raconte:  Je me souviens quun policier ma charge et aprs je ne me souviens de rien. 







https://www.francetvinfo.fr/economie...e_3247015.html
https://www.20minutes.fr/societe/247...t-blessee-nice

----------


## ABCIWEB

Les commentaires dans tes liens sont galement pathtiques, que ce soit ceux posts sur francetvinfo ou sur 20minutes. Les petites mains de la macronie ont t mises  contribution. En pagaille :




> - "Quand on a cet ge on reste chez soi"
> - "C'tait une militante ATTAC (donc une dangereuse extrmiste)"
> - "C'tait interdit"
> - "Mamie Nova elle la bien cherche non ?"
> - "On devrait porter plainte contre les filles de cette dame qui ne l'ont pas protge en lui dconseillant fortement de ne pas manifester dans une zone interdite"
> - "Les Gilles et John vont bientt jeter des bbs au milieu des chauffoures pour dire que les CRS attaquent les enfants!"
> - "BIEN FAIT!!!! Et je vois quen plus elle a malduqu ses enfants!"
> - "La vieillesse est un naufrage..."
> - "Elle avait qu'a rester chez elle, raz le bol de ses gauchistes qui sous couvert d'association font de la politique (entre les colos, attac,Greenpeace,no border, zadiste, black block, pros migrant...)il faut dissoudre tous a,la gauche et un cancer,et toute ces associations sont des tumeurs."
> ...


On est plus proche du niveau des gouts que des premiers de la classe. Ces commentaires sont globalement assez proches du commentaire que Macron a fait sur cette affaire. Le fait que cela soit interdit autorise-t-il toutes les violences ? N'y avait-il pas moyen de dgager cette place en tant moins brutal ? 

Selon france3, il restait une dizaine de manifestants et l'on ne parle pas de manifestants violents. Et petite nuance, si les gilets jaunes n'avaient pas l'autorisation octroye par la prfecture pour se rassembler, pour autant cette place n'tait pas concerne par le primtre o il tait interdit de manifester. Les commentaires dans la vido ci-dessous sont aussi rvlateurs. 



Avec sa collection d'borgns dont un trs grand nombre de non violents, le battage mdiatique sur les sentinelles de l'arme qui devaient protger certains btiments, et ce genre d'exploit, Macron veut sans doute sduire une partie de l'lectorat RN qui aime bien l'ordre militaire, la baston et la violence aveugle. Les "centristes" du nouveau monde n'ont rien  envier aux extrmistes les plus sauvages.

Dans cette vido des gilets jaunes  Toulouse on voit les forces de l'ordre  la minute 11, charger juste pour rcuprer une banderole puis reculer ensuite  ::roll::  
Ct humour, on voit un peu plus tt une pancarte avec Macron arm d'un pulvrisateur Roundup. Faut dire qu'ils ont eu leur quota de gaz, les toulousains...

----------


## Ryu2000

> Les franais sont trs affects par cela, car pour eux, ces grands champions nationaux leur appartient, puisqu'ils ont t financs par leurs impts.


a vient des Grandes Orientations des Politiques conomiques de l'UE.
Les GOPE (Grandes Orientations de Politique conomique) ou la feuille de route conomique de Matignon



> Redfinir  la porte de laction des pouvoirs publics 
> => Traduction : cela revient  accentuer les privatisations et la destruction de notre systme de sant et de nos services publics auxquels les Franais sont majoritairement attachs, quelle que soit leur couleur politique.
> 
>   dimportantes conomies  court terme ne peuvent tre ralises sans une rduction significative de laugmentation des dpenses de scurit sociale 
> => Traduction : il faut sattendre  une baisse massive des remboursements de sant, puisque la branche maladie reprsente quasiment 50 % des dpenses de la Scurit sociale, ainsi qu une privatisation rampante de la Scurit sociale, via le recours croissant aux mutuelles prives, prsentes comme solution  tous les problmes.
> 
>  Les tarifs rglements restent dapplication pour les mnages et, en ce qui concerne llectricit, ils sont fixs en dessous des niveaux de cots et laccs pour les autres fournisseurs est limit 
> => Traduction : la hausse des tarifs et la privatisation dEDF sont au programme.
> 
> ...


C'est bizarre qu'on privatise des entreprises rentables comme les autoroutes, les aroports, la FDJ, etc.
Sur le long terme c'est une mauvaise stratgie...




> Non, ce ne sont pas ses connaissances/comptences qui lui ont fait gagner l'lection, ce sont ses soutiens, Yavier Niel, Lagardre... qui lui ont permis de se construire une image de premier de la classe sur papier glac.


Il ne faut pas oublier Drahi, Attali, BHL, Minc, etc.
Macron avait beaucoup de puissants qui le soutenaient. Depuis a a chang...




> On est plus proche du niveau des gouts que des premiers de la classe.


C'est normal a vient de pro-Macron...




> Le fait que cela soit interdit autorise-t-il toutes les violences ? N'y avait-il pas moyen de dgager cette place en tant moins brutal ?


C'est la stratgie utilis pour dmotiv les gens  participer aux manifestants, les gens savent que c'est trs dangereux.
Beaucoup on peur et n'y vont pas.

Combien de personnes ont perdu un il en manifestant ?

----------


## r0d

> a vient des Grandes Orientations des Politiques conomiques de l'UE.


Cette monomanie m'insupporte. L'UE comme origine de tous nos maux, c'est un raisonnement d'amibe (un neurone -> un facteur explique tout).
Le gouvernement franais a parfaitement les moyens de ne pas suivre la feuille de route de l'UE. Ni mme aucune de ses recommandations.
Concernant les privatisations par exemple, les pays nordiques membres de l'UE ne le font pas.
Un jour peut-tre les microcphales de l'UPR auront compris que l'UE n'est qu'un cran de fume, dont les gouvernements se servent pour esquiver les balles (stratgie de l'homme de paille) et appliquer leurs propres stratgies. Un jour peut-tre, mais j'en doute...

A noter qu'on en voit pas beaucoup des singes de l'UPR dans les manifs du week-end. En revanche, sur les forums, fils de commentaires et autres chats sur des live vido, l ils sont lgions. Ils sont l avec leur monomanie et leur paranoa, compltement  ct de la plaque,  polluer les discussions de ceux qui essaient de construire quelque chose et  discrditer un mouvement compos de personnes qui essaient enfin de s'occuper des choses qui les regardent.
C'est rare que je perde mon calme, mais l j'en peux plus de ces blattes de la contestation. Dsol, mais l tu prends pour tous tes potes...

----------


## Ecthelion2

> Un jour peut-tre les microcphales anencphales de l'UPR auront compris que l'UE n'est qu'un cran de fume


Fixed.  ::mouarf::

----------


## Charvalos

> Cette monomanie m'insupporte. L'UE comme origine de tous nos maux, c'est un raisonnement d'amibe (un neurone -> un facteur explique tout).
> Le gouvernement franais a parfaitement les moyens de ne pas suivre la feuille de route de l'UE. Ni mme aucune de ses recommandations.
> Concernant les privatisations par exemple, les pays nordiques membres de l'UE ne le font pas.
> Un jour peut-tre les microcphales de l'UPR auront compris que l'UE n'est qu'un cran de fume, dont les gouvernements se servent pour esquiver les balles (stratgie de l'homme de paille) et appliquer leurs propres stratgies. Un jour peut-tre, mais j'en doute...
> 
> A noter qu'on en voit pas beaucoup des singes de l'UPR dans les manifs du week-end. En revanche, sur les forums, fils de commentaires et autres chats sur des live vido, l ils sont lgions. Ils sont l avec leur monomanie et leur paranoa, compltement  ct de la plaque,  polluer les discussions de ceux qui essaient de construire quelque chose et  discrditer un mouvement compos de personnes qui essaient enfin de s'occuper des choses qui les regardent.
> C'est rare que je perde mon calme, mais l j'en peux plus de ces blattes de la contestation. Dsol, mais l tu prends pour tous tes potes...


Ah, r0d a dcouvert Ryu. Bienvenue au club !  ::aie::

----------


## Ryu2000

> Le gouvernement franais a parfaitement les moyens de ne pas suivre la feuille de route de l'UE. Ni mme aucune de ses recommandations.


 mon avis l'UE sanctionnerait la France ni elle s'y soumettait pas.
Mais bon Macron n'a appliqu aucune rsistance, lui il court dans le sens des grandes orientations...




> Concernant les privatisations par exemple, les pays nordiques membres de l'UE ne le font pas.


J'ai regard vite fait et apparemment y'en a quand mme un petit peu :
Privatisation de lcole, le fiasco sudois



> Au cours de la campagne pour les lections gnrales qui se tiennent en Sude le 9 septembre, la pousse attendue de la droite xnophobe a occult le dbat sur lavenir des services publics.  la tte dun gouvernement minoritaire depuis quatre ans, les sociaux-dmocrates nont mme pas russi  plafonner les profits des entreprises prives qui ont investi la sant ou lducation, au dtriment de la qualit des services et de la russite des lves.


Danemark : la privatisation dune entreprise publique fait trembler le gouvernement

Mais peut-tre que ces pays ne sont pas encore endett  plus de 100% du PIB comme la France.
En tout cas il arrive en France ce qui est arriv en Grce.
Macron c'est un peu un Alxis Tspras.




> Un jour peut-tre les microcphales de l'UPR auront compris que l'UE n'est qu'un cran de fume, dont les gouvernements se servent pour esquiver les balles (stratgie de l'homme de paille) et appliquer leurs propres stratgies.


Plein de lois sont imposs par l'UE, les pays ont peu de marge de manuvre.




> A noter qu'on en voit pas beaucoup des singes de l'UPR dans les manifs du week-end.


En tout les gilets jaunes sont de plus en plus nombreux  comprendre que pour mettre le RIC en place il faut d'abord quitter l'UE.

FRANOIS ASSELINEAU : LE CANDIDAT DES GILETS JAUNES ?



> *Franois Asselineau, un nom qui revient de plus en plus auprs des gilets jaunes. Le fondateur de lUnion populaire rpublicaine (UPR) suscite lintrt chez les manifestants.*
> 
> *Ses ides, telles que la sortie de la France de lUnion Europenne, semblent plaire dans les cortges*. Voter Asselineau aux prochaines lections europennes, cest ce que pourraient faire de nombreux gilets jaunes.
> 
> Si Franois Asselineau refuse de se prsenter comme le candidat des gilets jaunes, le prsident de lUPR est conscient du phnomne. Il a constat limpact des gilets jaunes sur son parti politique.


Des Gilets jaunes, partisans dun  Frexit 



> En premier lieu tienne Chouard, qui prne une alliance de combat entre toutes les sensibilits politiques pour renverser ce quil appelle  la domination parlementaire  et quil considre comme une  prison , la Constitution franaise, et une  prison plus grande encore et tyrannique , lUnion europenne. Il dclare :  Nous sortirons de lUE par le RIC.  Sa vido au lendemain de lannonce de la liste europenne prcite a fait 40 000 vues en 9 heures Lautre anti-europiste apprci est Franois Asselineau, fondateur et prsident de lUPR, qui avait conduit une liste  pro-Frexit  durant la campagne prsidentielle.


Etienne Chouard est beaucoup trop gentil et naf.
Parce que tant qu'on est dans l'UE on ne peut pas faire de RIC vu que la France n'a quasiment plus de souverainet.
Le programme de LREM ? "Transfrer la souverainet de la France"  l'Europe, prvient le dput Aurlien Tach

a c'tait au dbut du mouvement :
Gilets jaunes :  Macron a les pieds et les poings lis par l'Union europenne 



> Pour Coralie Delaume, si les revendications des Gilets jaunes sont lgitimes, leur application ne pourra se faire sans une remise en cause du fonctionnement de l'Union europenne. *En l'tat actuel des traits, les tats membres ne peuvent plus mener de politiques conomiques et commerciales souveraines*, explique-t-elle.

----------


## Ecthelion2

> Pour Coralie Delaume, si les revendications des Gilets jaunes sont lgitimes, leur application ne pourra se faire sans une remise en cause du fonctionnement de l'Union europenne. En l'tat actuel des traits, *les tats membres ne peuvent plus mener de politiques conomiques et commerciales souveraines*, explique-t-elle.


C'est d'ailleurs tellement vrai, que l'UE ne va pas mettre en place de taxe sur les GAFA mais la France oui. Quel manque de souverainet...  ::aie::

----------


## Jon Shannow

> C'est d'ailleurs tellement vrai, que l'UE ne va pas mettre en place de taxe sur les GAFA mais la France oui. Quel manque de souverainet...


Sans compter le cas du Portugal qui mne depuis 2016 une politique compltement  l'oppos des recommandations de l'UE, qui a t menace de sanctions par l'UE en cas de drapage, et qui, s'en sort mieux que la France. Pourtant, il n'y a pas eu de Portexit, si je me souviens bien...  :;):

----------


## r0d

> Macron c'est un peu un Alxis Tspras.


Ce qu'il faut pas lire quand-mme ...
Vous tes tellement obnubils par Bruxelles que vous ne vous rendez mme pas compte de l'vidence mme : Macron est 100% dans la ligne politique nolibrale des traits europens. Le cas Tspras n'a tellement rien  voir.

Et je prcise, je ne dfends pas l'UE, j'ai vot contre au TCE, etc. Mais en vous focalisant sur Bruxelles, vous passez compltement  ct de ce qui se passe devant vos yeux. 
Avant d'aller balayer le trottoir du voisin, il faut commencer par nettoyer devant notre porte. On peut trs bien sortir de l'UE, moi perso je ne suis pas contre par principe, mais tant qu'on a des *monarques* comme *Macron*  l'Elyse, a ne changera rien.
J'ai mis 'monarque' et 'Macron' en gras parce que ce sont deux composantes _sine qua non_ du problme : on ne sortira pas de l'ornire tant qu'on ne rglera pas (au moins) ces *deux* problmes. Le problme de l'UE est bien secondaire, et de toutes faons, tant qu'on ne rgle pas les deux problmes prcdemment cits, on ne pourra pas sortir de l'UE de toutes faons.

----------


## Ryu2000

> mais tant qu'on a des *monarques* comme *Macron*  l'Elyse, a ne changera rien.


Oui si il n'y avait pas d'UE, Macron prendrait les mmes mauvaises dcisions.
Aujourd'hui les dputs, ministres, snateurs, etc, sont des traites  la nation, ils ne prennent que des mauvaises dcisions.
Donc UE ou pas a ne change rien.

Mais si quelque part il y avait un bon gouvernement, il ne pourrait pas faire grand chose parce que l'UE bloque tout. (par exemple on a pas le contrle sur notre monnaie, ce qui est la base de la souverainet d'une nation)
On dit que le Portugal se porte bien et qu'il ne suit pas les ordres de l'UE, mais attendez un peu... Peut-tre qu'aprs la prochaine grosse crise bancaire a ira moins bien.

La face sombre du  miracle  conomique portugais



> Issue de la crise conomique de 2008 et des 78 milliards deuros emprunts  la BCE entre 2011 et 2014, limportante dette publique reste le principal indicateur ngatif de lconomie portugaise (127 % du PIB). Certes, la dette publique tend mcaniquement  la baisse avec  la rduction du dficit public, mais lEtat continue de renflouer les banques (24 milliards deuros en 2017), ce qui tmoigne de la fragilit persistante du systme bancaire portugais. En particulier la Caixa Geral de Depsitos, la plus grande banque publique portugaise, se trouve toujours dans une situation critique dans laquelle lEtat vole  sa rescousse une nouvelle fois en 2017 par une recapitalisation de prs de 4 milliards deuros. En change dun plan de sauvetage, la Caixa doit rduire ses effectifs et procde ainsi  des licenciements et fermetures dagences dans plusieurs pays. Cest pourquoi les salaris de la Caixa en France ont fait grve et ont manifest  Paris en juin dernier.
> 
> Ce sauvetage a creus le dficit public, le portant  3% du PIB en 2017 au lieu des 1% prvu si lEtat navait pas renflou la Caixa. De mme lEtat a galement renflou la Novo Banco (issue de la faillite de la Banque Banco Esprito Santo entre en liquidation en 2016) en dbut danne  hauteur de 450 millions deuros, malgr les 4,4 milliards deuros dapport en 2014 et lopration dassainissement des actifs toxiques.
> 
> Dailleurs, les actifs toxiques persistent encore dans le bilan des banques portugaises. Ainsi le dficit et la dette publics ne sont pas  labri de se creuser  nouveau si la situation des banques portugaises venait  saggraver dans un contexte international qui reste instable, comme le montre la crise financire soudaine qui secoue la Turquie actuellement. Cest tout un mcanisme de mfiance en cascade qui serait susceptible de revenir et se propager  lensemble de lconomie portugaise en cas de crise bancaire.

----------


## benjani13

> Les commentaires dans tes liens sont galement pathtiques, que ce soit ceux posts sur francetvinfo ou sur 20minutes. Les petites mains de la macronie ont t mises  contribution. En pagaille :
> 
> On est plus proche du niveau des gouts que des premiers de la classe. Ces commentaires sont globalement assez proches du commentaire que Macron a fait sur cette affaire. Le fait que cela soit interdit autorise-t-il toutes les violences ? N'y avait-il pas moyen de dgager cette place en tant moins brutal ?


Je viens de voir les dclarations de Macron, c'est abominable. Macron a exactement le mme discours que tous les trolls macroniste qui ont dvers leur haine tous le weekend. On a parl ce weekend du fait qu'on n'arrive plus  distinguer la macronie de sa propre caricature, car on arrive plus  diffrencier une citation parodique d'une citation relle (Schiappa en a fait les frais ce weekend), ce qui a d'ailleurs amen Lordon a dire que "le Macronisme c'est le Gorafisme mais pour de vrai". Dsormais c'est la haine des trolls macroniens qui devient indistinguable de la haine macronienne.

Un petit zapping d'Arrt sur  Image...
https://twitter.com/arretsurimages/s...10094823776256

----------


## Ecthelion2

> Peut-tre qu'aprs la prochaine grosse crise bancaire a ira moins bien.


Ou comme tous les pays mme ceux hors de l'UE, comme pendant la crise prcdente quoi... 

Souverain de ta monnaie ou pas, cela ne te mets pas  l'abri d'une crise conomique mondiale hein... 

La crise conomique de 2008 n'a pas touch que l'UE hein... 

Si c'est cela qui te fait peur, sortir de l'UE n'y changera strictement rien hein, faut aussi changer de systme conomique hein... 


Mais oui tu as raison, faut lyncher ces enfoirs de *traites*  la Nation ! Et remets-nous un rouge Grard !

 ::roll::

----------


## MiaowZedong

> Je viens de voir les dclarations de Macron, c'est abominable. Macron a exactement le mme discours que tous les trolls macroniste qui ont dvers leur haine tous le weekend. On a parl ce weekend du fait qu'on n'arrive plus  distinguer la macronie de sa propre caricature, car on arrive plus  diffrencier une citation parodique d'une citation relle (Schiappa en a fait les frais ce weekend), ce qui a d'ailleurs amen Lordon a dire que "le Macronisme c'est le Gorafisme mais pour de vrai". Dsormais c'est la haine des trolls macroniens qui devient indistinguable de la haine macronienne.
> 
> Un petit zapping d'Arrt sur  Image...
> https://twitter.com/arretsurimages/s...10094823776256


Je ne regarde pas la TV, j'avoue tre surpris par le niveau de violence verbale de certains d'entre eux. Dans les journaux, je n'ai pas vu a, mme dans ceux de Bollor.

Mais je persiste  vouloir ddramatiser les GJ, parce que leur mouvement voit moins de violences (policires ou manifestantes) que la Maidan ou mme la manif de forains aujourd'hui au Mans. Contrairement  ce qu'affirme certains de ces journaleux TV.

----------


## benjani13

> Je ne regarde pas la TV, j'avoue tre surpris par le niveau de violence verbale de certains d'entre eux. Dans les journaux, je n'ai pas vu a, mme dans ceux de Bollor.
> 
> Mais je persiste  vouloir ddramatiser les GJ, parce que leur mouvement voit moins de violences (policires ou manifestantes) que la Maidan ou mme la manif de forains aujourd'hui au Mans. Contrairement  ce qu'affirme certains de ces journaleux TV.


De mme je n'ai pas la TV, mais il est tout de mme intressant de voir de temps en temps l'image donne au grand publique. a me permet de comprendre ce que disent mes beaux parents sur les gilets jaunes  ::aie:: 

Les violences des manifestants peuvent tout  fait tre ddramatis par rapport  l'image vhicul dans les mdia, les violences policires beaucoup moins, le bilan est trs lourd. 

Oui, c'est pas Maidan. Mais quand on voit que le gouvernement en appel  l'arme pour quelques centaines de casseurs sur les champs (que la police  laiss faire), avec en plus les appels  rouvrir les stades pour les gilets jaunes ou encore  tirer dans le tas diffus  la tl, qu'est-ce qui se passera si le mouvement s'intensifie? Quand on voit, une nime fois, avec la dame blesse  Nice, que les CRS ne sont plus capable d'apaiser une situation mme minime, mais ne rpondent plus que par l'ultra violence. Quand ces mmes CRS, sur ordre de leur chef, empchent les street medic prsents de soigner la dame blesse, et les places en garde  vue! Une partie des forces de l'ordre est prte  tirer ds que l'ordre sera donne, ou que le dsordre sera tel qu'un lynchage par ci par l passera inaperu. 

Les mdias ont prpar les esprits  cette ventualit. En traitant tous les manifestants de terroriste, il n'est plus tonnant pour le pkin moyen qu'on utilise les mmes mthodes policire que contre les terroristes. Certains le disent plus ou moins clairement, tel un prsentateur des Grande Gueules disant "Bha aux Etats Unis ils auraient tir", aprs avoir laiss parler un auditeur appelant  tirer dans le tas. D'autres, les macronistes et assimils, de faon indirecte. Ils disent que les militaires de Sentinelles sont l pour neutraliser les terroristes, puis ils disent que les manifestants sont tous des terroristes. A vous cher tlspectateur de faire le lien.

----------


## MiaowZedong

> De mme je n'ai pas la TV, mais il est tout de mme intressant de voir de temps en temps l'image donne au grand publique. a me permet de comprendre ce que disent mes beaux parents sur les gilets jaunes 
> 
> Les violences des manifestants peuvent tout  fait tre ddramatis par rapport  l'image vhicul dans les mdia, les violences policires beaucoup moins, le bilan est trs lourd. 
> 
> Oui, c'est pas Maidan. Mais quand on voit que le gouvernement en appel  l'arme pour quelques centaines de casseurs sur les champs (que la police  laiss faire), avec en plus les appels  rouvrir les stades pour les gilets jaunes ou encore  tirer dans le tas diffus  la tl, qu'est-ce qui se passera si le mouvement s'intensifie? Quand on voit, une nime fois, avec la dame blesse  Nice, que les CRS ne sont plus capable d'apaiser une situation mme minime, mais ne rpondent plus que par l'ultra violence. Quand ces mmes CRS, sur ordre de leur chef, empchent les street medic prsents de soigner la dame blesse, et les places en garde  vue! Une partie des forces de l'ordre est prte  tirer ds que l'ordre sera donne, o que le dsordre sera tel qu'un lynchage par ci par l passera inaperu. 
> 
> Les mdias ont prpar les esprits  cette ventualit. En traitant tous les manifestants de terroriste, il n'est plus tonnant pour le pkin moyen qu'on utilise les mmes mthodes policire que contre les terroristes. Certains le disent plus ou moins clairement, tel un prsentateur des Grande Gueules disant "Bha aux Etats Unis ils auraient tir", aprs avoir laiss parler un auditeur appelant  tirer dans le tas. D'autres, les macronistes et assimils, de faon indirecte. Ils disent que les militaires de Sentinelles sont l pour neutraliser les terroristes, puis ils disent que les manifestants sont tous des terroristes. A vous cher tlspectateur de faire le lien.


Les CRS ne sont plus capables de faire autre chose que matraquer depuis...1947 quand les CRS, alors jugs trop  gauche, trop sympathisants avec les grvistes, ont t purgs pour tre un corps de police trs  droite.  l'origine les CRS taient une fusion d'units de rsistants avec la rserve de police de Vichy, aprs l'puration de 1947 les CRS sont quasiment tous des hommes de Vichy, ce sont eux qui ont cr et transmit la culture institutionnelle des CRS. C'tait la petite leon d'histoire.

Bref, les CRS ce sont des fachos qui matraquent, mme si quelques compagnies de CRS ont des missions diffrentes, la grande majorit sont affectes au matraquage de manifestants et pour rejoindre le corps des CRS il faut que la recrue soit attire par cette image...

----------


## Invit

> Mais je persiste  vouloir ddramatiser les GJ, parce que leur mouvement voit moins de violences (policires ou manifestantes) que la Maidan ou mme la manif de forains aujourd'hui au Mans. Contrairement  ce qu'affirme certains de ces journaleux TV.


Moindres oui, mais autrement graves avec un effet de marginalisation d'une population somme toute pas particulirement minoritaire ni habitue  tre marginalise. La classe moyenne est divise comme je ne l'ai encore jamais vu, avec d'un ct ceux qui sentent pointer la haine insuffle par les coups de matraque (haine qu'ils ne ressentaient pas particulirement au dbut du mouvement) et de l'autre ceux qui sentent pointer la haine insuffle par la peur des images qu'ils voient  la tl. De telles images "forcent" les gens  choisir un camp. Taper sur les forains, c'est normal en France (malheureusement, hein, je ne dfendrai jamais les violences policires), mais taper sur des gens normaux, c'est forcment qu'il y a un dysfonctionnement. Les gens perdent leurs repres. D'o la violence verbale,  mon sens.

----------


## MiaowZedong

> Moindres oui, mais autrement graves avec un effet de marginalisation d'une population somme toute *pas particulirement minoritaire ni habitue  tre marginalise.*


C'est surtout a, ce sont des gens qui se pensaient du "bon" cot et qui se retrouvent  tre rprims.

----------


## el_slapper

> (.../...)
> Ce n'est pas tre communiste que de demander sa part du gteau. Car contrairement  ce que tentent de nous faire croire les mdias bourgeois, le gteau est encore trs gros. Mais Macron et les gens qui l'ont mis au pouvoir sont en train de le dpecer.


C'est plus compliqu que cela. Parce-qu'il y a des gens qui n'avaient pas le droit  leur part du gteau, et qui commencent  en avoir un peu - ceux que la propagande chinoise appellent "l'aisance modeste". Toutes ces classes moyennes des pays anciennement pauvres qui eux, nous rattrapent. En on se retrouve entre des riches qui nous pillent ( tort) d'un cot, et des ex-pauvres qui nous piquent leur part lgitime du gteau de l'autre. Le gateau Grossit, mais pas aussi vite que le nombre de ceux ceux qui tapent dedans. Et quand on ajoute qu'effectivement une poigne se gave, on a une partie de l'occident qui se retrouve en rgression.

Les gens ne se rvoltent pas parce-qu'ils sont pauvres, mais parce-que leur situation se dgrade.




> La France est encore un pays trs riche, et franais sont de bons travailleurs. Mais nous voyons le pays s'effondrer d'anne en anne  cause d'un pillage organis par les gouvernements qui se suivent et se ressemblent.


Un jour, j'ai sauv un projet en refusant d'obir aux ordres. Depuis, je me suis rendu compte qu'on est des millions  faire marcher le systme contre lui-mme. Je ne suis pas un hros, ou alors une bonne partie des travailleurs Franais sont des hros.




> Ce qu'il faut pas lire quand-mme ...
> Vous tes tellement obnubils par Bruxelles que vous ne vous rendez mme pas compte de l'vidence mme : Macron est 100% dans la ligne politique nolibrale des traits europens. Le cas Tspras n'a tellement rien  voir.(.../...)


Dit autrement : si 100% des lus europens taient bolchviques, l'UE serait bolchvique. Et d'aucuns se plaindraient de l'aspect bolchvique de l'UE qu'il faudrait donc dtruire. On en est loin(euphmisme), je suis d'accord avec toi.




> J'ai mis 'monarque' et 'Macron' en gras parce que ce sont deux composantes _sine qua non_ du problme : on ne sortira pas de l'ornire tant qu'on ne rglera pas (au moins) ces *deux* problmes. Le problme de l'UE est bien secondaire, et de toutes faons, tant qu'on ne rgle pas les deux problmes prcdemment cits, on ne pourra pas sortir de l'UE de toutes faons.


mon pre a lu un livre Allemand de 1986 dont j'ai oubli le nom, et qui parlait du prsident Franais comme un "roi-soleil dmocratiquement lu". Ce n'est pas un problme nouveau.




> C'est surtout a, ce sont des gens qui se pensaient du "bon" cot et qui se retrouvent  tre rprims.


Ce qui me fait penser que Macron n'a pas de sens politique. C'est un excellent technocrate, j'insiste, mais ses comptences ne sont pas celles demandes par le poste. Dans ma boite, on a mis un terme  la priode d'essai d'un Dieu du SQL qui n'a jamais su s'adapter  nos outils. Trs comptent, mais pas pour le poste. Macron, c'est pareil. Un vrai politicien aurait vit de se mettre la France "honnte"  dos.

----------


## ABCIWEB

> mon pre a lu un livre Allemand de 1986 dont j'ai oubli le nom, et qui parlait du prsident Franais comme un "roi-soleil dmocratiquement lu". Ce n'est pas un problme nouveau.


Si tout ce qui n'est pas nouveau est sans importance, alors qu'on arrte aussi de nous bassiner avec cette histoire de dette, cre de surcroit en grande partie par les banques  :;): 

Il n'est pas ncessaire d'avoir lu un livre allemand pour connaitre les problmes de la cinquime rpublique franaise. Mais nous atteignons aujourd'hui le paroxysme puisque le roi soleil attend une fois de plus la fin de nuit (6h du mat) pour faire voter en catimini des lois pour vendre les bijoux de famille des franais. Il faut en finir avec cette supercherie de la cinquime rpublique, mme si ce n'est pas nouveau et d'autant plus que nous avons l'exprience prouve de ses abus anti dmocratiques.




> Envoy par r0d
> 
> Ce n'est pas tre communiste que de demander sa part du gteau. Car contrairement  ce que tentent de nous faire croire les mdias bourgeois, le gteau est encore trs gros. Mais Macron et les gens qui l'ont mis au pouvoir sont en train de le dpecer.
> 
> 
> C'est plus compliqu que cela. Parce-qu'il y a des gens qui n'avaient pas le droit  leur part du gteau, et qui commencent  en avoir un peu - ceux que la propagande chinoise appellent "l'aisance modeste". Toutes ces classes moyennes des pays anciennement pauvres qui eux, nous rattrapent. En on se retrouve entre des riches qui nous pillent ( tort) d'un cot, et des ex-pauvres qui nous piquent leur part lgitime du gteau de l'autre. Le gateau Grossit, mais pas aussi vite que le nombre de ceux ceux qui tapent dedans. Et quand on ajoute qu'effectivement une poigne se gave, on a une partie de l'occident qui se retrouve en rgression.


Non, ce n'est pas plus compliqu que ce que dit *r0d*, ou tout au moins c'est un bon rsumer en si peu de mots. 

Ton explication reprend un argument bateau que j'ai dj entendu de la part de propagandistes nolibraux genre Nicolas Bouzou, mais c'est une caricature pour relativiser la diminution de nos revenus en nous faisant croire que cela profitera  d'autres encore plus pauvres, comme une solidarit mondiale que nous devons avoir le courage et la bont d'assumer.

En fait, cela profite essentiellement aux multinationales qui nous vendent quasiment au mme prix, mais avec une marge beaucoup plus importante, les produits que nous aurions pu fabriquer en France. En consquence la production et la richesse franaise diminue mais la diffrence est loin d'tre capte en totalit par les salaris chinois (pour donner un exemple) puisque les dlocalisations sont cres pour maximiser les bnfices des multinationales et non pas pour redistribuer ces bnfices  d'autres salaris. A ce jeu l, il faut beaucoup d'appauvrissement du tissu industriel franais pour que les salaris chinois y gagnent un peu, l'essentiel tant capt par la plus-value.

Par ailleurs ils nous piquent _notre_ gteau, c'est  dire le produit de la consommation franaise/occidentale, alors qu'ils pourraient crer leur propre gteau en dveloppant leur march intrieur avec une politique interne plus quilibre/galitaire et plus d'un milliard de consommateurs qui ne demandent que cela. Ce n'est pas notre sacrifice qui fera changer le rgime politique chinois / indien / asiatique etc. Notre appauvrissement sert bien plus aux ultra riches des diffrents pays, qu'aux pauvres des diffrents pays.

Ensuite, quand on privatise des entreprises rentables comme Aroports de Paris, la Franaise des jeux, Engie etc. ce n'est pas pour enrichir les pays du tiers monde, pas plus que quand on supprime la flat taxe ou l'impt sur la fortune ou qu'on fait des cadeaux fiscaux de 40 milliards/an (CICE) qui profitent majoritairement aux multinationales. Cadeaux que le gouvernement veut ensuite financer par une hausse des taxes en nous racontant que c'est pour la transition cologique. 

Bref, autant on peut dvelopper facilement le rsumer de *r0d*, autant ton histoire de rquilibrage plantaire est touchante mais purile, ou pour le moins trs incomplte. Au final c'est toujours aux mmes, c'est  dire aux pauvres occidentaux, d'tre solidaires avec d'autres pauvres (chinois). Cela me rappelle Macron qui demandait dans son QCM quel service public on pourrait supprimer pour financer tel ou tel projet, pour dire que jamais au grand jamais, il ne peut tre question d'augmenter la contribution des ultra riches. C'est l que la marmotte elle met le chocolat dans le papier d'alu  :;):

----------


## Jon Shannow

> ...


C'est en lisant des posts comme cela, que le bouton +1 000 voire +1 000 000 manque le plus ! 
 ::applo::  ::ccool::  :+1:  :+1:  :+1:  :+1:  :+1:

----------


## MiaowZedong

> C'est plus compliqu que cela. Parce-qu'il y a des gens qui n'avaient pas le droit  leur part du gteau, et qui commencent  en avoir un peu - ceux que la propagande chinoise appellent "l'aisance modeste". Toutes ces classes moyennes des pays anciennement pauvres qui eux, nous rattrapent. En on se retrouve entre des riches qui nous pillent ( tort) d'un cot, et des ex-pauvres qui nous piquent leur part lgitime du gteau de l'autre. Le gateau Grossit, mais pas aussi vite que le nombre de ceux ceux qui tapent dedans. Et quand on ajoute qu'effectivement une poigne se gave, on a une partie de l'occident qui se retrouve en rgression.


Il y a une chose que toi comme *ABCIWEB* ngligez. Le gteau est gnr par les actifs, mais il est partag entre les actifs et les retraits. Hors, la population vieillit, c'est--dire que le ratio retraits/actifs ne cesse d'augmenter. Le gteau a beau grossir (un peu, la croissance n'est pas gniale non plus), le nombre de parts  distribuer augmente plus vite sans mme regarder les effets de la mondialisation.

Le problme de fond, l'origine de ce vieillissement de la population, c'est qu'avant, faire des enfants tait un ncessaire investissement pour son vieil ge, mais qu'aujourd'hui a cote cher et ne rapporte presque rien aux individus qui en font. Du coup, le choix le plus rationnel est de ne pas faire d'enfants et ensuite exploiter ceux des autres pour sa retraite. Ce n'est mme pas forcment un choix conscient, encore que beaucoup citent le cot lev des enfants. En tout cas, le rsultat c'est que nos socits sont ravages par la dnatalit et le vieillissement. Et l'immigration ne suffit pas  y pallier (sans compter que l'immigration apporte ses propres problmes).

Cela n'enlve rien au fait que la crise de 2008 a permit aux riches (et pas seulement les ultra-riches, c'est l que beaucoup se trompent) de piller massivement les classes moyennes et pauvres. Mais la crise a aussi permit aux retraits de spolier les actifs (en catgories d'ge, les plus de 60 ans sont les seuls dont le pouvoir d'achat est aujourd'hui suprieur  celui de 2008).




> Ce qui me fait penser que Macron n'a pas de sens politique. C'est un excellent technocrate, j'insiste, mais ses comptences ne sont pas celles demandes par le poste. Dans ma boite, on a mis un terme  la priode d'essai d'un Dieu du SQL qui n'a jamais su s'adapter  nos outils. Trs comptent, mais pas pour le poste. Macron, c'est pareil. Un vrai politicien aurait vit de se mettre la France "honnte"  dos.


a dpend du but de Macron. Je ne suis pas dans sa tte, mais je ne suis pas persuad qu'il veut  tout prix faire un deuxime mandat.




> Ensuite, quand on privatise des entreprises rentables comme Aroports de Paris, la Franaise des jeux, Engie etc. ce n'est pas pour enrichir les pays du tiers monde, par plus que quand on supprime la flat taxe ou l'impt sur la fortune ou qu'on fait des cadeaux fiscaux de 40 milliards/an (CICE) qui profitent majoritairement aux multinationales. Cadeaux que le gouvernement veut ensuite financer par une hausse des taxes en nous racontant que c'est pour la transition cologique.


a me cote de le dire, et je reste persuad que c'est une dpense trs suboptimale, mais Trump montre qu'un cadeau aux entreprises peut marcher. La diffrence entre Trump et le CICE, c'est que le CICE est financ sur le dos des pauvres, donc c'est juste un transfert de richesses. Trump a financ son cadeau sur le dficit, donc  toutes fins utiles, il a imprim de l'argent pour le donner aux entreprisescertes, c'est inflationnaire, et certes, a creuse la dette, mais avec la croissance actuelle qui est la plus leve depuis la guerre d'Iraq, l'Amrique s'y retrouve.

Je le rpte, il aurait pu mieux dpenser cet argent, mais a montre dj  quel point l'austrit est absurde. "On ne prte qu'aux riches" et pour prosprer il faut dpenser.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> a dpend du but de Macron. Je ne suis pas dans sa tte, mais je ne suis pas persuad qu'il veut  tout prix faire un deuxime mandat.


a, je suis assez d'accord l-dessus. Je l'ai dj dit, mais Macron, a ressemble  du OneShot. Il est programm par le lobby bancaire pour dtruire le tissu social de la France et vendre les bijoux de famille (ce que Sarko avait commenc  faire, mais n'a pas t assez loin), et puis, une fois que c'est fait. On retourne chez Maman Rothschild, tranquillou.

----------


## Ryu2000

> je ne suis pas persuad qu'il veut  tout prix faire un deuxime mandat.


a ne dpend pas que de lui, jespre qu'il n'y a plus beaucoup de gens prt  voter LREM.
Mais bon il devrait pouvoir un job qui paie beaucoup plus et qui est beaucoup moins chiant.
Il doit tre un minimum stress avec les gilets jaunes et tout a.
Il lui reste encore 3 ans  faire, a va tre difficile, il a dj perdu plein de soutiens...




> vendre les bijoux de famille (ce que Sarko avait commenc  faire, mais n'a pas t assez loin)


D'aprs Wikipedia Sarkozy n'a quasiment rien privatis :
Privatisations en France - Gouvernement Franois Fillon



> Sur la priode 2007-2012, le gouvernement Fillon a peu privatis. La Crise bancaire et financire de l'automne 2008 a fait baisser les cours boursiers, rendant toute privatisation peu rentable financirement.


Bon par contre il a brid 600 tonnes d'or franais et a c'est de la haute trahison :
Cour des comptes : quand Sarkozy liquidait un cinquime du stock d'or de la France
Quand Nicolas Sarkozy vendait l'or franais pour une poigne de cacahutes



> Le stock d'or de la Banque de France passe de 3 000 tonnes en 2004  2 445 tonnes fin juillet 2009. Si la France avait vendu ces 572 tonnes aujourd'hui, elle aurait touch deux fois plus d'argent, soit un montant suprieur  18 milliards d'euros.


Autant l'euro et le dollar peuvent perdre 100% de leur valeur, autant a ne peut pas arriver avec l'or.
Le cours de l'or est manipul par les grandes banques, en ralit l'or a beaucoup plus de valeur.
LONG FORMAT : Ce que cache la manipulation des cours de lor

----------


## Gunny

> Exclusif: le rapport choc sur le vrai temps de travail des fonctionnaires





> - Manu, les franais sont pas contents !
> - Dis-leur qu'il faut faire des efforts, Doudou
> - Dj fait, ils comprennent pas...
> - On a voulu tre trop intlligents...
> - Qu'est-ce qu'on leur dit ?
> - On les distrait. Dis-leur que c'est la faute des gilets jaunes.
> - Les CRS ont tabass une petite vieille ce weekend, pas sr que a marche.
> - Euh... Les arabes ?
> - Valeur sre, mais on a dj eu une polmique avec Dcathlon, a va finir par se voir.
> ...

----------


## Jon Shannow

@Gunny   ::ptdr::

----------


## Bubu017

> a ne dpend pas que de lui, jespre qu'il n'y a plus beaucoup de gens prt  voter LREM.


Pour info :
https://www.linternaute.com/actualit...idat/#sondages

Bon aprs tu vas me dire qu'il ne faut pas croire les sondages etc. etc. mais tu en as plusieurs sur cette page.

----------


## ABCIWEB

> Il y a une chose que toi comme *ABCIWEB* ngligez. Le gteau est gnr par les actifs, mais il est partag entre les actifs et les retraits. Hors, la population vieillit, c'est--dire que le ratio retraits/actifs ne cesse d'augmenter. Le gteau a beau grossir (un peu, la croissance n'est pas gniale non plus), le nombre de parts  distribuer augmente plus vite sans mme regarder les effets de la mondialisation.


Quel rapport avec la prcarisation des salaris, les dlocalisations, la destruction du service public au profit du priv, etc, etc. ? Apparemment tu es trs sensible  la vulgate "librale" comme le dit Yves Faucoup:



> Nos "experts", conomistes et journalistes, droulant la vulgate "librale", ne cessent depuis des annes d'affirmer que le systme des retraites risque de s'crouler si rien n'est fait : rduction du montant des pensions, report de l'ge de dpart, dure de cotisation. On ne compte plus les articles du Figaro tendant  le dmontrer, ou les tirades sur les plateaux de tl des Yves Thrard, Marc Fiorentino, Yves Calvi, Christophe Barbier, Philippe Dessertine, Agns Verdier-Molini et consorts qui nous bassinent avec leurs affirmations premptoires. Efficaces, puisque beaucoup des moins de 45 ans pensent qu'ils n'auront pas de retraite.
> ...
> Selon Alexandra Bensad de France2 :
> "Le systme ne va pas draper grce aux rformes difficiles faites depuis 1993. *C'est ce que nous dit le Conseil d'orientation des retraites. Il assure qu'il n'y a aucune urgence financire dans tous les scnarios et ce jusqu'en 2070*. Ainsi changer toute la tuyauterie du systme de retraites aujourd'hui peut paratre superflu". Puis elle a indiqu l'avantage,  la fois financier et politique,  raliser cette rforme pour le gouvernement. Concluant : "Les syndicats ont donc raison de vouloir dbattre de la rforme".


Tout a pour dire que le sujet est parfaitement sous contrle et que ce n'est pas un problme essentiel et urgent comme tu sembles le croire. 




> Mais la crise a aussi permit aux retraits de spolier les actifs (en catgories d'ge, les plus de 60 ans sont les seuls dont le pouvoir d'achat est aujourd'hui suprieur  celui de 2008).


La crise a profit aux plus riches en gnral, qu'ils soient retraits ou non. Evidemment, ceux qui ont pu se constituer un patrimoine immobilier avant les annes 2000 ont vu la valeur de ce patrimoine augmenter considrablement avec la hausse de l'immobilier qui est sans rapport avec l'inflation. Mais c'est un effet d'aubaine d au march et non pas la volont des retraits. Et surtout, arrtes un peu de parler des retraits dans leur ensemble comme s'ils taient tous pareils, tous riches et vivant dans le luxe. 

Quand je parle des cadeaux faits aux entreprises, je distingue les PMI/PME/Artisans qu'il est lgitime d'aider par rapport aux multinationales ou aux trs grosses exploitations agricoles qui s'accaparent l'essentiel des aides de la PAC par exemple. Pourquoi n'arrives-tu pas  faire des distinctions parmi les retraits ?  Je ne comprends pas cette fixette que tu rabches  longueur de posts comme une obsession monomaniaque.




> a me cote de le dire, et je reste persuad que c'est une dpense trs suboptimale, mais Trump montre qu'un cadeau aux entreprises peut marcher. La diffrence entre Trump et le CICE, c'est que le CICE est financ sur le dos des pauvres, donc c'est juste un transfert de richesses. Trump a financ son cadeau sur le dficit, donc  toutes fins utiles, il a imprim de l'argent pour le donner aux entreprisescertes, c'est inflationnaire, et certes, a creuse la dette, mais avec la croissance actuelle qui est la plus leve depuis la guerre d'Iraq, l'Amrique s'y retrouve.


Oui donc cela n'a rien  voir avec ce que fait Macron en France. J'ajoute que rien n'est comparable entre l'Amrique et l'Europe puisque les amricains tout comme les chinois font du protectionnisme ce qui explique aussi leur bonnes performances conomiques. Et ce protectionnisme ne date pas de Trump mme s'il a accentu la tendance. 

De plus il ne faut pas oublier l'imprialisme amricain, qui permet de poursuivre en justice les entreprises qui utilisent le dollar et qui a permis par exemple  Gnral Electric de racheter Alstom  bon compte comme l'indique cet article de Marianne intitul Alstom-General Electric : les preuves du grand racket amricain



> La vente d'Alstom  General Electric est le rsultat dune action coordonne de la justice et de la multinationale amricaines. Frdric Pierucci, ex-dirigeant d'Alstom qui a pass prs de deux ans en prison aux Etats-Unis, en est convaincu. Dans un livre choc, Le Pige amricain, il dmontre cette collusion et dnonce le pacte de corruption  la tte dAlstom. Ce lundi 14 janvier, Olivier Marleix, dput LR, a dailleurs saisi la justice pour que soit lev le voile sur les conditions de vente de ce fleuron franais.


Aujourd'hui c'est Airbus qui est dans le collimateur. Tout cela pour dire que les performances conomiques amricaines sont multifactorielles et sans comparaison possible avec l'conomie franaise ou europenne.

L'urgence actuelle, c'est le merdier nolibral dans lequel nous sommes et dans lequel Macron nous enfonce tous les jours un peu plus. L'urgence actuelle c'est le problme cologique qu'il est impossible de rsoudre dans ce systme puisque les financiers n'investissent que dans des projets rentables  court terme. Notre problme essentiel, c'est le trait de Lisbonne vot malgr le rsultat des rfrendums franais puis nerlandais, qui a instaur la dictature des 3% de dficit, une concurrence libre et fausse,  qui a interdit aux tats la possibilit d'investir dans des projets industriels -la cration d'une entreprise comme Airbus ne serait plus possible- et nous prive ainsi d'organiser des projets d'envergure au service des citoyens et de la plante. 

Et en mme temps les nolibraux nous disent que l'Europe nous protge, tout en signant des accords commerciaux qui laissent la possibilit aux multinationales d'attaquer les tats en justice devant des tribunaux privs pour manque  gagner. Ce sont des imposteurs, tout comme ceux qui te font croire que le problme des retraites est urgent/critique. Aprs je peux comprendre que tu sois jeune et que tu t'inquites pour le futur. Mais comme pour beaucoup de sujets, le problme est largement dvoy et surexploit par la propagande nolibrale pour demander toujours plus de sacrifices et niquer le modle social franais au profit de services financiers qui nous coteront beaucoup plus cher avec une garantie alatoire. 

Ton marronnier des retraites est loin d'tre une urgence absolue puisqu'on a des projections rassurantes jusqu'en 2070, donc arrtes un peu avec ce vieux poncif si tu as le sens des priorits. Les fins de mois difficiles, les problmes sociaux en France et dans toute l'Europe, tout comme le climat et les problmes cologiques, ne pourront pas attendre une cinquantaine d'anne.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Pour info :
> https://www.linternaute.com/actualit...idat/#sondages


Je ne comprend pas comment c'est possible que des gens souhaitent voter LREM.
Il faut dire que je ne regarde pas la TV, peut-tre que si je subissais la propagande, je me serais fais laver le cerveau et je voterais LREM.
Mais pour moi les gens d'LREM sont incomptent, c'est une succession de dclaration scandaleuse.
Je suis pas dans le mme dlire qu'eux :
Le programme de LREM ? "Transfrer la souverainet de la France"  l'Europe, prvient le dput Aurlien Tach

Cela dit l'abstention est tellement forte qu'il ne faut pas une grosse mobilisation pour faire un score.
C'est quand mme bizarre comme sondage :
- Europe cologie les Verts devant la France Insoumise ? (alors qu'LFI c'est presque aussi gros que le RN, je vois bien LFI battre LR un jour)
- Le PS a 6, Gnration point s  3

Qui vote LREM ?
Les bobos parisiens ?
Les jeunes de 18 ans ?
Les vieux ?
Je n'aime pas ce type de sondage, parce que des gens vont se dire "j'ignore DLF/PCF/Rsistons/UPR/Les Patriotes parce qu'ils vont faire un trop petit score".
Et en plus les mdias mprisent les petits partis.
Jespre qu'LREM ne finira pas rellement premier.




> J'ajoute que rien n'est comparable entre l'Amrique et l'Europe puisque les amricains tout comme les chinois font du protectionnisme ce qui explique aussi leur bonnes performances conomiques. Et ce protectionnisme ne date pas de Trump mme s'il a accentu la tendance.


Ouais alors les USA commencent un peu  mettre des taxes sur les importations chinoises.
Les USA ont promu le mondialisme pendant des dcennies, mais maintenant ils commencent  devenir perdant face aux chinois.
Les chinois deviennent leader au niveau des smartphones.
Niveau quipement 5G ils sont prts.

Les performances conomiques des USA et de la Chine ne sont pas si gnial que a...
En ralit leur croissance est beaucoup moins forte que ce qu'ils le disent.

----------


## DevTroglodyte

> Je ne comprend pas comment c'est possible que des gens souhaitent voter LREM.


Parce que c'est ce qu'ils ont vot  la prsidentielle et aux lgislatives. Parce que leur situation n'est pas problmatique. Parce que LREM fait tout pour dcrdibiliser toute contestation. Parce que Macron a fait campagne pour les europennes aux frais du contribuable en appelant a "le grand dbat". Parce que le no(ordo ?)libralisme leur va trs bien. Parce qu'ils ont la tte enfouie dans le sable et que tant que tout va bien pour eux ils ne voteront pas pour des mesures extrmes.

Mesures extrmes dont on aurait pourtant besoin pour sortir l'Europe (et pas que l'UE) du sable (niveau socital, conomique et cologique)

----------


## Lucio_

Ou parce que les alternatives sont soit des frexiteurs, soit des gens qui font l'apologie de pays peu frquentable, soit des gens qui se prennent pour le nombril du pays (voir les trois en mme temps)

Et ca, c'est pour ceux qui ne croient pas forcment en la politique du gouvernement.

----------


## virginieh

> Mesures extrmes dont on aurait pourtant besoin pour sortir l'Europe (et pas que l'UE) du sable (niveau socital, conomique et cologique)


Et pas que l'Europe au final. C'est au niveau mondial qu'il faudrait comprendre que le court-termisme qui consiste qu'a regarder si les bnfices de ce trimestre seront meilleurs que les prcdents sans aucune autre considration, ne mne que dans le mur.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Ou parce que les alternatives sont soit des frexiteurs, soit des gens qui font l'apologie de pays peu frquentable, soit des gens qui se prennent pour le nombril du pays


Quel parti souhaite quitter l'UE  part l'UPR ?
Ok LFI dit des choses dans ce sens l, mais ce n'est que de la communication.
Europe, on la change ou on la quitte
Mlenchon aux Europens: Sortez des traits, stupides

Qui fait l'apologie de quel pays ?
Il y a bien Fillon qui tait pote avec Poutine mais il a quitt la politique.

Le gouvernement franais est pote avec le Qatar, l'Arabie Saoudite et Isral (occupation illgal du Golan), on va avoir du mal  faire moins frquentable que a.
La France est-elle un paradis fiscal pour les Qataris grce  Sarkozy ?



> Actuellement, les rsidents du Qatar peuvent bnficier, en France, dune exonration dimpt de solidarit sur la fortune (ISF), si la valeur de leurs biens immobiliers en France est infrieure  celle de leur  fortune mobilire . Une fortune mobilire qui regroupe tous les investissements effectus en France, hors investissements dans la pierre, des actions dtenues dans le capital de socits franaises aux prts accords  lEtat ou au gouvernement.
> 
> Par ailleurs, les rsidents du Qatar disposant dune ou plusieurs habitations en France sont exonrs de limpt sur le revenu sur les produits quils tirent de la location de leurs biens.
> 
> *Ces mesures, qui exonrent dimpt les plus-values immobilires et les gains en capital raliss par le Qatar et ses citoyens, ont bien un caractre exceptionnel. Seuls cinq autres Etats (tous situs dans le Golfe) en bnficient : le Sultanat dOman, lArabie saoudite, les Emirats arabes unis, le Kowet et le royaume du Bahren.*


Vente d'armes : Emmanuel Macron a tort de dire que l'Arabie saoudite n'est "pas un grand client de la France"



> Pourtant, les chiffres officiels semblent contredire Emmanuel Macron. Selon le rapport annuel sur les exportations d'armement de la France publi en juin 2018, l'Arabie saoudite est le 2e client le plus important de la France sur la priode 2008-2017. *Le pays est distanc par l'Inde mais devance le Qatar, l'Egypte, le Brsil ou les Emirats arabes unis.*


Les gens d'LREM se prennent pour le centre du monde.
Alors qu'ils sont tous nuls  chier.
Macron, Schiappa, Castaner, Griveaux c'est a votre dream team ?

La bonne nouvelle c'est que le PS et l'UMP coulent, c'est au moins a.
Mais si c'est pour voter LREM a ne change rien, c'est bonnet blanc et blanc bonnet.

----------


## DevTroglodyte

> Et pas que l'Europe au final. C'est au niveau mondial qu'il faudrait comprendre que le court-termisme qui consiste qu'a regarder si les bnfices de ce trimestre seront meilleurs que les prcdents sans aucune autre considration, ne mne que dans le mur.


Faut bien commencer quelque part. Step by step, comme on dit chez les anglo-saxons ^^

Mais je suis totalement d'accord

----------


## el_slapper

> Ou parce que les alternatives sont soit des frexiteurs, soit des gens qui font l'apologie de pays peu frquentable, soit des gens qui se prennent pour le nombril du pays (voir les trois en mme temps)
> 
> Et ca, c'est pour ceux qui ne croient pas forcment en la politique du gouvernement.


Tiens, tu parles de moi, l... Enfin, je ne vais pas voter aux Europennes, il n'y a aucun candidat digne de ce nom. c'est--dire qui soit capable d'avoir une vision globale qui dpasse la voiture avec chauffeur pour rentrer  la maison le soir.

----------


## BenoitM

> Tiens, tu parles de moi, l... Enfin, je ne vais pas voter aux Europennes, il n'y a aucun candidat digne de ce nom. c'est--dire qui soit capable d'avoir une vision globale qui dpasse la voiture avec chauffeur pour rentrer  la maison le soir.


Et aprs ca se plaindra encore  que tous les politiques sont nuls qu'on applique une politique no-librale et "pro" lobby industriel

----------


## MiaowZedong

> Quel rapport avec la prcarisation des salaris, les dlocalisations, la destruction du service public au profit du priv, etc, etc. ?


Dj, parce que les "rformes difficiles" dont parle le Conseil d'orientation des retraites c'est:
le doublement des cotisations sociales destines aux retraites ou  la "dette sociale" (c'est--dire le dsquilibre historique des retraites)
L'allongement de la dure de cotisation et de l'ge de dpart  la retraite, allongement qui s'tale jusqu'en 2035
La baisse des futures retraites, "grce" aux modalits de calcul changes

Donc aujourd'hui si ton salaire brut (et ton cot pour l'employeur) avaient augments de pair avec l'inflation depuis 25 ans, tu aurais fortement perdu en pouvoir d'achat au profit des retraits. Et a, c'tait l'effet direct. Effectivement, cela permettra de supporter encore quelques gnrations ce systme de retraites si et seulement si certaines hypothses restent vrai; notamment que l'immigration reste leve et que ces immigrs trouvent du travail en France, malgr le dveloppement du tiers monde et les dlocalisations, ainsi que le chmage dj lev dans les communauts immigres (et les tension ethniques en hausse).

La perte de pouvoir d'achat des actifs d aux cotisations, c'est juste l'effet direct. Il y a aussi les effets indirects. Le plus vident tant que le cot du travail augmente plus vite que l'inflation, mme si les salaris n'en ont pas vu la couleur (parce que la diffrence va dans les poches des retraits), ce qui pousse les patrons  dlocaliser encore plus, amne encore plus de chmage et....rduit le nombre d'actifs en mesure de cotiser. Alors certes, c'est loin d'tre la seule cause des dlocalisations, mais c'est quand mme nuisible.

Ensuite, les retraits sont quand mme globalement en possession de patrimoines, et exigent des rentes  court terme ( long terme, ils sont littralement morts  ::aie:: ). La recherche de rentes par des propritaire globalement gs a par exemple tir les loyers vers le haut, et c'est seulement ces dernires annes que le manque de pouvoir d'achat des actifs ralentit un peu la progression des loyers (les salaris ne peuvent juste plus payer). De plus, imitant en cela les fonds de pension des pays o la retraite publique ne suffit pas, ils exigent plus de rentes de leurs placement financiers. Il n'y a qu' voir les publicits des produits fonciers et financiers destins aux retraits, comme les SCPI.




> La crise a profit aux plus riches en gnral, qu'ils soient retraits ou non. Evidemment, ceux qui ont pu se constituer un patrimoine immobilier avant les annes 2000 ont vu la valeur de ce patrimoine augmenter considrablement avec la hausse de l'immobilier qui est sans rapport avec l'inflation. Mais c'est un effet d'aubaine d au march et non pas la volont des retraits. Et surtout, arrtes un peu de parler des retraits dans leur ensemble comme s'ils taient tous pareils, tous riches et vivant dans le luxe.


Il y a des retraits pauvres et des salaris riches. Mais tous les retraits ont en commun d'tre surprotgs de l'inflation: leurs pensions ont toujours t revalorises pour conserver leur pouvoir d'achat, alors que dans le mme temps les salaris en ont perdu. De plus, le minimum social pour les retraits est le double de celui pour les actifs. Donc oui, tous les retraits ont prserv leur pouvoir d'achat alors qu'il a chut pour l'ensemble de la population.

Quant  la volont des retraits, on ne peut occulter qu'ils se battent bec et ongles pour conserver leur bout de gras, quoiqu'il arrive aux actifs aux dpens de qui ils vivent...



> Oui donc cela n'a rien  voir avec ce que fait Macron en France. J'ajoute que rien n'est comparable entre l'Amrique et l'Europe puisque les amricains tout comme les chinois font du protectionnisme ce qui explique aussi leur bonnes performances conomiques. Et ce protectionnisme ne date pas de Trump mme s'il a accentu la tendance.


Les USA et l'UE se sont longtemps mutuellement accuss d'tre protectionnistes, mais  part la rhtorique politique, ni l'un ni l'autre ne l'tait. Trump a inaugur la premire vraie politique protectionniste depuis la guerre, et son effet est sans doute moindre que celui de ses cadeaux fiscaux.




> Mesures extrmes dont on aurait pourtant besoin pour sortir l'Europe (et pas que l'UE) du sable (niveau socital, conomique et cologique)


C'est bien le problme. Depuis 75 ans on martle au peuple qu'il ne doit jamais voter pour les extrmes, que le changement radical est mal, que le compromis et la continuit sont la seule faon de gouverner. Et pourtant aujourd'hui on a besoin d'une vraie rupture avec la continuit.




> Et pas que l'Europe au final. C'est au niveau mondial qu'il faudrait comprendre que le court-termisme qui consiste qu'a regarder si les bnfices de ce trimestre seront meilleurs que les prcdents sans aucune autre considration, ne mne que dans le mur.


C'est le problme de la dmocratie. Les dirigeants ne pensent qu'aux lections, n'ont aucune vision plus longue qu'un cycle lectoral, alors qu'aujourd'hui les trois principaux problmes se jouent sur une chelle de gnrations: le vieillissement de la population, le multiculturalisme dans une plante mondialise, et le changement climatique.

----------


## benjani13

En parlant des europnne, LREM a donn une confrence pour prsenter ses candidats. La confrence est donne dans une salle presque vide par Stphane Sjourn, qui se trompe sur presque chaque nom, prnom, profession ou ville d'origine des candidats. On dirait que Sjourn vient de recruter les gens qui attendaient  l'abri-bus du coin de la rue. Et comble du comble, la dernire ligne du gradin s'effondre pendant la photo de groupe, les candidats LREM se retrouvant le cul par terre. Quand le symbolisme s'y met en plus...

https://twitter.com/BFMTV/status/1110946079355359232
https://twitter.com/CNEWS/status/1110635484747829249

----------


## ABCIWEB

> La perte de pouvoir d'achat des actifs d aux cotisations, c'est juste l'effet direct. Il y a aussi les effets indirects. Le plus vident tant que le cot du travail augmente plus vite que l'inflation, mme si les salaris n'en ont pas vu la couleur (parce que la diffrence va dans les poches des retraits), ce qui pousse les patrons  dlocaliser encore plus, amne encore plus de chmage et....rduit le nombre d'actifs en mesure de cotiser. Alors certes, c'est loin d'tre la seule cause des dlocalisations, mais c'est quand mme nuisible.


Oui bien sr, les dlocalisations sont dues au modle social franais. Tout comme les amricains ont lu Trump pour lutter contre les dlocalisations parce qu'ils avaient le mme systme de protection sociale sans doute. Au niveau du nuisible, tu sais de quoi tu parles. Mais rassures-toi je ne vais pas te parler de cohsion sociale, cela nous entrainerait dans des concepts trop compliqus pour toi et surtout trs en dehors de tes proccupations.




> La recherche de rentes par des propritaire globalement gs a par exemple tir les loyers vers le haut, et c'est seulement ces dernires annes que le manque de pouvoir d'achat des actifs ralentit un peu la progression des loyers (les salaris ne peuvent juste plus payer). De plus, imitant en cela les fonds de pension des pays o la retraite publique ne suffit pas, ils exigent plus de rentes de leurs placement financiers. Il n'y a qu' voir les publicits des produits fonciers et financiers destins aux retraits, comme les SCPI.


La recherche de rente concerne ceux qui ont les moyens d'investir, retraits ou non retraits. De plus les SCPI sont des placements qui ne sont pas spcifiquement destins aux retraits. Dans quasiment toutes les pub on voit le slogan "prparer votre retraite". Slogan qui je suppose, s'adresse  des personnes qui ne sont pas encore  la retraite. Renseignes-toi un peu ! Mais bon, on ne peut pas faire boire un ne qui n'a pas soif.




> Quant  la volont des retraits, on ne peut occulter qu'ils se battent bec et ongles pour conserver leur bout de gras, quoiqu'il arrive aux actifs aux dpens de qui ils vivent...


Ils se battent pour prserver leurs droits, droits qu'ils ont acquis durant leur activit en payant les retraites de la gnration prcdente, c'est aussi simple que cela. Encore une fois, rflchis un peu au lieu de penser comme une calculette dcrbre.




> Il y a des retraits pauvres et des salaris riches. Mais tous les retraits ont en commun d'tre surprotgs de l'inflation: leurs pensions ont toujours t revalorises pour conserver leur pouvoir d'achat, alors que dans le mme temps les salaris en ont perdu.


En toute logique, s'ils n'ont fait que conserver leur pouvoir d'achat, ils n'ont pas t surprotgs, mais simplement protgs. Et encore, comme le calcul de l'inflation est volontairement erron, ils ont galement perdu du pouvoir d'achat. Je me souviens d'ailleurs que c'tait une promesse de Sarkosy de revoir le calcul de l'inflation pour qu'il reflte plus la ralit. Mais comme le "en mme temps" de Macron, c'est une promesse qui s'est vanouie en cours de mandat.

Et si les salaris ont perdu du pouvoir d'achat, ce n'est ni la faute des retraits, ni celle des fonctionnaires, ni celle de ces faignants de chmeurs, ni de la culture qui ne sert  rien, ou autres services publics.  Macron rpand sa propagande pour nous rendre cons et apparemment certains y sont trs sensibles. Tu crois franchement que le banquier travaille dans le but d'amliorer la qualit de vie des franais ? Il faut tre d'une navet abyssale pour croire cela. Pour 100 euros de gagner en cotisant moins, il t'en cotera 200 pour avoir l'quivalent avec des assurances prives. Business is Business.




> Les USA et l'UE se sont longtemps mutuellement accuss d'tre protectionnistes, mais  part la rhtorique politique, ni l'un ni l'autre ne l'tait. Trump a inaugur la premire vraie politique protectionniste depuis la guerre


Rhtorique ? C'est bien d'employer des grands mots pour faire genre, mais cela ne suffit pas  masquer ton ignorance crasse :
[Cinq dates-cls] Le protectionnisme, une tradition amricaine




> *Bien que spectaculaire, l'annonce par les Etats-Unis de la taxation des importations d'acier et d'aluminium est dans la ligne de la politique conomique du pays. Retour en quelques dates sur les principales mesures protectionnistes amricaines.* 
> 
> Malgr la dmission de son principal conseiller conomique dans la nuit du 6 au 7 mars, Donald Trump persiste et signe : il y aura bien une taxation des importations de lacier et du charbon Et si les pays partenaires savisaient de prendre des mesures de reprsailles, le Prsident amricain a dj prvenu quil nhsiterait pas  aller plus loin en voquant mme la possible taxation  25% des importations de voitures europennes, par exemple.
> 
> *Loin d'tre surprenantes, les mesures annonces par Donald Trump sincrivent dans la continuit des actions menes par les prcdents gouvernements. Selon le Global Trade Alert, avant mme la prise de fonctions du candidat Rpublicain en 2017, les Etats-Unis avaient dj... 1 280 mesures protectionnistes en vigueur.*
> 
> *1933 - Les dbuts du protectionnisme amricain*
> 
> Les mesures adoptes  la suite de la crise de 1929 sont souvent considres comme le point de dpart de la tradition protectionniste amricaine. Le Buy American Act, qui oblige le gouvernement fdral  attribuer les appels doffre aux entreprises amricaines, est la mesure la plus symbolique de cette priode.
> ...


Bref, tu parles  tord et  travers, tu affirmes des conneries monumentales sans prendre le temps de te documenter... Tu vas nous sortir quoi maintenant ? Que ce sont les retraits qui ont crit cet article de l'Usine Nouvelle ?

----------


## el_slapper

> (.../...) La recherche de rentes par des propritaire globalement gs a par exemple tir les loyers vers le haut, et c'est seulement ces dernires annes que le manque de pouvoir d'achat des actifs ralentit un peu la progression des loyers (les salaris ne peuvent juste plus payer). (.../...)


Oui, on est  la limite haute absolue. Quand mon proprio  Montpellier m'a vir pour vendre, le gars de l'agence qui est venu prendre les photos m'a dit : "on ne peut pas se permettre de se louper sur le prix - mme sur un bel appart' comme celui-ci, un cart de 5000, c'est la diffrence entre vendre dans les trois semaines et ne pas vendre sur l'anne entire. Et c'est pareil sur les locations, un cart de 25, et hop, plus aucun dossier ne passe les fourches caudines de l'assurance." Dit autrement, le march ne monte plus parce-qu'il ne peut plus monter, il est  son maximum possible.

Et les proprios sont tous gs, donc le locataire  un risque de devoir bouger quand les hritiers doivent vendre.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Dit autrement, le march ne monte plus parce-qu'il ne peut plus monter, il est  son maximum possible.


Pas encore tout  fait :
Les neuf villes o les loyers ont augment plus que linflation en 2018



> En 2018, les loyers ont grimp plus que linflation dans 45% des 20 plus grandes villes analyses par lObservatoire Clameur. Sur la priode 2013-2018, ce chiffre tombe  30%.


Parfois dans d'autres pays a crer des problmes l'augmentation des loyers :
Crise du logement  Barcelone: expulsions, squats, narcos et dsespoir



> Laccs au logement est devenu lune des principales proccupations des Barcelonais. Selon une enqute municipale, elle tait la premire en octobre 2018, avant de passer en seconde position en dcembre. Dans la capitale catalane, *les prix des loyers se sont envols au cours de ces dernires annes. En 2017, ils dpassaient ceux de la bulle immobilire*. Un an plus tard, ils augmentaient  nouveau pour la cinquime anne conscutive, selon les statistiques du secrtariat du logement de la Generalitat. En cinq ans, ils ont subi une hausse de 36,4%, rendant laccs au logement difficile pour les Barcelonais.
> 
> Dun autre ct, la violente crise conomique, de 2008  2014, laisse encore des traces. Faute de pouvoir payer leur prt hypothcaire, des habitants se sont fait expulser de leur logement, saisis par les banques. Des expulsions persistent encore aujourdhui pour loyers impays. *En Catalogne, il y aurait 75.780 appartements vides selon les chiffres du ministre de lquipement de 2017*. La mairie de Barcelone a rvl lan dernier quil y en aurait 13.000 dans la capitale catalane, appartenant  des banques et des particuliers. Mme si ce chiffre savre infrieur aux 80.000 comptabiliss en 2011 par lInstitut National de Statistiques, ces logements vides reprsentent une aubaine pour les mafias ou les trafiquants.


Il y a une entreprise espagnol qui veut proposer ses produits  Paris :
Des appartements de 2,6 mtres carrs vont-ils bientt pulluler  Paris?



> Initiative sociale ou logement indigne? Haibu, une entreprise espagnole dont le sige est au Pays-Bas, loue depuis le mois d'octobre  Barcelone des mini-chambres. Dans la ville espagnole, une chambre doit faire au minimum 5 mtres carrs. Pourtant Haibu loue des chambres de 3 mtres carrs au mieux pour des loyers mensuels compris entre 125 et 325 euros. La cuisine, la salle de bain et une pice  vivre sont partages. Dans les plus petits de ces habitacles en agglomr, qui font 2 mtres de long, 1,2 mtre de large et 1,2 mtre de haut, et qui peuvent tre empils, il est impossible de se tenir debout. En tout, la maison mesure 100 mtres carrs et peut accueillir jusqu' 20 personnes.
> 
> Haibu prsente de son ct son projet comme une initiative sociale et assure que sa marge ne dpasse pas 5%. "Notre but est que les gens ne viennent que pour une brve priode, se redressent financirement et repartent de l'avant", argumente l'un de ses fondateurs, Marc Oliver. Interrog, le service de presse enfonce le clou: "*Il sagit dun projet temporaire, qui vise  apporter une solution immdiate aux personnes qui nont pas accs  une maison*".
> (...)
> Un dbat qui va bientt arriver en France puisque l'entreprise compte bien s'installer  Paris. Il est d'ailleurs possible de visiter les concepts de capsule dans leur bureau parisien.  Paris, il y aura trois tailles de chambre et le premier prix sera de 200 euros. La premire est un petit modle individuel,* avec des mesures de 1,2 m de hauteur x 2,2 m de longueur x 1,2 m de largeur*. La cabine moyenne sera de 1,2 m de hauteur x 2,4 m de longueur x 2,4 m de largeur. Et enfin, la grande, pour les couples, mesurera 2 m de hauteur x 3 m de longueur x 2,4 m de largeur. C'est la seule cabine qui permet de se tenir debout.


Il y a des chambres de culture qui font 1,2m * 1,2m * 2m  ::mouarf:: 
Un jour les prix de l'immobilier vont s'effondrer. (c'est une bulle)

----------


## Ryu2000

Macron et Sarkozy : "Ils ont dcid de ne plus cacher leur complicit", dit Alba Ventura



> * quel point Macron et Sarkozy sont-ils proches ?*
> Ce qui est frappant, cest leurs points de ressemblance. Comme Nicolas Sarkozy, Emmanuel Macron dit ce quil pense, il est accus darrogance, il est tax de "prsident des riches"; il cherche  rebondir et il a trahi le prsident avec lequel il avait travaill.
> 
> Nicolas Sarkozy avait dit  ses proches, "Macron , cest moi en mieux".Cest dire combien le jeune prsident lui a tap dans lil. Dans lautre sens, Emmanuel Macron soigne l'ancien chef d'tat comme on prend soin dun grand frre.
> 
> *Ont-ils des points de divergence ?*
> Sur le cas du premier ministre hongrois Viktor Orban, ils ne sont pas sur la mme longueur donde. Il est intressant de noter que sur lEurope, le prsident Macron sest rapproch de la doctrine Sarkozy notamment au sujet de Schengen et des frontires.


C'est dommage que les lecteurs PS n'avaient pas compris a au premier tour des prsidentielles de 2017.

----------


## MiaowZedong

> Ils se battent pour prserver leurs droits, droits qu'ils ont acquis durant leur activit en payant les retraites de la gnration prcdente, c'est aussi simple que cela. Encore une fois, rflchis un peu au lieu de penser comme une calculette dcrbre.


En supposant qu'ils n'avaient aucun besoin ou obligation morale d'investir dans l'avenir, tel que tu le dis, ils auraient donc un droit inalinable  une retraitemais alors, c'est aux mmes conditions que leurs parents! Il n'y aurait pas lieu de nous faire payer plus cher plus longtemps pour la financer! Pourquoi devons nous payer plus qu'eux pour avoir moins? 




> a, je suis assez d'accord l-dessus. Je l'ai dj dit, mais Macron, a ressemble  du OneShot. Il est programm par le lobby bancaire pour dtruire le tissu social de la France et vendre les bijoux de famille (ce que Sarko avait commenc  faire, mais n'a pas t assez loin), et puis, une fois que c'est fait. On retourne chez Maman Rothschild, tranquillou.


Tiens, dans ce sens: https://www.lemonde.fr/politique/art...88_823448.html

----------


## Ecthelion2

> Tiens, dans ce sens: https://www.lemonde.fr/politique/art...88_823448.html






> Emmanuel Macron avait confi  Edouard Philippe, pour mesurer lampleur de la tche qui attendait les deux hommes :  Tout peut arriver. Je peux aussi finir comme Hollande. Et aussi ne pas finir mon mandat du tout


Tir de la fin de l'article, si c'est vrai, srement un des trucs les plus lucides qu'il a pu dire...  ::mouarf:: 

J'aime beaucoup le "si on ne russit pas", remarque comme on dit, l'espoir fait vivre, mais ils n'ont pas l'air de comprendre que c'est dj foutu... 

En admettant qu'il russissent  finir son mandat aprs avoir russi  calmer tout le merdier actuel qu'il a cr, en dehors de la poigne d'afficionados qu'il lui reste, qui serait assez fou pour lui redonner une chance de remettre le mme bazar ? 

Car bon, les gilets jaunes ne voteront pas pour lui c'est sr, ceux qui soutiennent le mouvement probablement pas non plus, mais mme parmi ceux qui ne soutiennent pas le mouvement, tous ne sont pas pro-macron, est-ce qu'ils prendront le risque de peut-tre se taper le retour des gilets jaunes en l'aidant  gagner un 2me mandat et de subir cela une 2me fois ? Ca me parait quand mme un peu compromis...

Je ne sais pas si c'tait voulu que cela soit un One-Shot, mais de toutes faons, cela va tre difficile que cela soit plus que cela maintenant. ^^

----------


## el_slapper

> (.../...)Je ne sais pas si c'tait voulu que cela soit un One-Shot, mais de toutes faons, cela va tre difficile que cela soit plus que cela maintenant. ^^


Ce qui m'inquite plus, c'est que a semble tre un schma qui se rpte, depuis le quinquennat. Chirac, c'tait un peu particulier, il avait un septennat derrire lui, mais depuis, tous les prsidents se grillent assez vite. Sarkozy en 18 mois avec la crise, Hollande encore plus vite avec son incapacit de rallier Merkel  son panache, Macron en 18 mois avec les gilets jaunes...

J'ai l'impression qu'avec l'alignement des calendriers, on a (involontairement) mis en place tout ce qu'il fallait pour que le prsident lu aie les chevilles qui enflent, oublie toute prudence, et se plante lamentablement d'entre sans espoir de s'en sortir.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Je ne sais pas si c'tait voulu que cela soit un One-Shot, mais de toutes faons, cela va tre difficile que cela soit plus que cela maintenant. ^^


Pas si vident que cela. S'il se reprsente, il a de grandes chances d'tre rlu malgr tout. On verra pour les europennes, mais apparemment LREM devrait rafler la mise devant RN, comme au premier tour de la prsidentielle.

Le problme n'est pas la popularit de Macron, mais l'absence d'adversaires, en tout cas pour le moment. 
Comme les mdias font tout pour que RN soit devant LFI et ainsi favoriser l'lection de "l'autre" quel que soit cet autre. Si  cot de Macron on a Wauquiez / Faure, a va tre du gteau pour Macron.

----------


## MiaowZedong

> Ce qui m'inquite plus, c'est que a semble tre un schma qui se rpte, depuis le quinquennat. Chirac, c'tait un peu particulier, il avait un septennat derrire lui, mais depuis, tous les prsidents se grillent assez vite. Sarkozy en 18 mois avec la crise, Hollande encore plus vite avec son incapacit de rallier Merkel  son panache, Macron en 18 mois avec les gilets jaunes...
> 
> J'ai l'impression qu'avec l'alignement des calendriers, on a (involontairement) mis en place tout ce qu'il fallait pour que le prsident lu aie les chevilles qui enflent, oublie toute prudence, et se plante lamentablement d'entre sans espoir de s'en sortir.


C'est surtout qu'on a eu des croiss idologiques qui ont tous men, depuis Sarkozy, la mme politique, tout en sachant qu'elle n'est pas populaire et qu'avec l'alignement des lections, ils avaient cinq ans garantis pour faire tout ce qu'ils voulaient...et grce aux mdias privs et  l'_establishment_, l'assurance que le prochain serait du mme bord (oui oui, d'un parti diffrent, mais du mme bord idologique).

----------


## el_slapper

> C'est surtout qu'on a eu des croiss idologiques qui ont tous men, depuis Sarkozy, la mme politique, tout en sachant qu'elle n'est pas populaire et qu'avec l'alignement des lections, ils avaient cinq ans garantis pour faire tout ce qu'ils voulaient...et grce aux mdias privs et  l'_establishment_, l'assurance que le prochain serait du mme bord (oui oui, d'un parti diffrent, mais du mme bord idologique).


Non, il y a quand mme des diffrences. Sarkozy tait peuple de droite, Hollande consensuel mou, et Macron lites de droite. L'idologie n'tait pas la mme. Macron ne proposera jamais de rforme sur les heures sup : sa clientle electorale est au forfait jours. Sarkozy n'aurait jamais tent de juguler les prix de l'immobilier comme l'a fait Macron(avec certes peu d'entrain et encore moins de succs, mais il a quand mme boug un peu) : sa clientle lectorale comprend trop de rentiers retraits(en plus des travailleurs non-cadres dont le beurre dans les pinards dpend des heures sup). Sarkozy n'aurait pas non plus fait le mariage pour tous(que Hollande a fait, et MAcron aurait sans doute ausi fait, quoique probablement avec moins d'entrain).

Il y a certes des points commun(_pas touche au grisbi des nantis_, je pense que c'est  ca que tu fais rfrence), mais a n'en fait pas des gens aux idologies identiques. Et Hollande, un crois? Non, un ambitieux qui excute froidement ses opposants, c'est tout.

----------


## MiaowZedong

> Non, il y a quand mme des diffrences. Sarkozy tait peuple de droite, Hollande consensuel mou, et Macron lites de droite. L'idologie n'tait pas la mme. Macron ne proposera jamais de rforme sur les heures sup :


Dsol mais l tu dis une normit ::aie:: 



> sa clientle electorale est au forfait jours. Sarkozy n'aurait jamais tent de juguler les prix de l'immobilier comme l'a fait Macron(avec certes peu d'entrain et encore moins de succs, mais il a quand mme boug un peu) : sa clientle lectorale comprend trop de rentiers retraits(en plus des travailleurs non-cadres dont le beurre dans les pinards dpend des heures sup).


Le problme tant que tu les vois mettre leurs intrts electoraux avant tout, alors que ce n'est pas le cas. Le meilleur contre-exemple, c'est le quinquennat Hollande o le PS s'est mis  dos ses deux principales sources de voix, les gauchistes et les musulmans. D'ailleurs le PS y a perdu la majorit de ses militants, s'est effondr lectoralement, et a fission en quatre, tout a au nom de l'idologie. 




> Sarkozy n'aurait pas non plus fait le mariage pour tous(que Hollande a fait, et MAcron aurait sans doute ausi fait, quoique probablement avec moins d'entrain).


L, tu marques un point: il y a une vraie diffrence entre Sarkozy, qui n'tait libral que sur le plan conomique, et Hollande et Macron qui sont de vrais libraux, y compris sur le plan des moeurs sexuelles.

Cela dit, je maintiens que c'est secondaire. La politique conomique affecte tout le monde, alors que le marriage homo affecte directement quelques petits pourcents et provoque la haine de ~10% de cathos et ~10% de musulmans, avec donc plus des trois quarts qui ne sont pas affects.



> Et Hollande, un crois? Non, un ambitieux qui excute froidement ses opposants, c'est tout.


S'il tait tel que tu le dcris, pourquoi avoir fait un vritable suicide politique? Il a fait a dans les rgles, d'abord il s'est alin les musulmans avec le marriage homo (qu'il a os appeller "pour tous", sous-entendu les musulmans polygames ne sont mme pas des tres humains puisqu'ils sont exclus de ce "tous"), ensuite il a fait ruer les gauchistes dans les brancards avec la loi El Khomri, et finalement il a sorti un livre-confession comme si sa carrire politique tait dj morte et enterre.

Je ne vois pas comment Hollande aurait pu mener un tel quinquennat s'il n'tait pas convaincu que le salut est dans le libralisme.

----------


## Mat.M

> Ce qui me fait penser que Macron n'a pas de sens politique. C'est un excellent technocrate, j'insiste, mais ses comptences ne sont pas celles demandes par le poste.


encore faut-il dfinir quelles sont les comptences requises pour devenir chef d'tat...
j'ai souvent entendu sur les mdias (radio) parler du manque d'exprience que l'on reproche  E Macron a c'est une chose mais cela n'explique pas tout  ::mrgreen:: 

De toute faon je pars du principe que plus on est dans la gestion des choses abstraites, moins on a de comprhension des choses en profondeurs.
Par exemple le boulanger qui fait son pain lui il a la connaissance du bout des doigts de son mtier ( forcment c'est pour cela qu'il devient un bon boulanger) donc il fait des choses concrtes.

Etre  la tte d'un Etat au sens large du terme c'est diriger des tas d'institutions et dlguer des ordres,des directives donc on ne comprend pas forcment toujours la problmatique des citoyens de base.
Encore une fois le problme c'est que la France est un pays trop centralis.

----------


## ABCIWEB

> En supposant qu'ils n'avaient aucun besoin ou obligation morale d'investir dans l'avenir, tel que tu le dis, ils auraient donc un droit inalinable  une retraitemais alors, c'est aux mmes conditions que leurs parents! Il n'y aurait pas lieu de nous faire payer plus cher plus longtemps pour la financer! Pourquoi devons nous payer plus qu'eux pour avoir moins?


Les raisons sont multiples. L'allongement du temps de vie en est une, mais c'est l'arbre qui cache la fort et si ce n'tait que cela l'augmentation des cotisations serait bien moindre. Le problme est que tu ne retiens que a, ce qui est un peu normal puisque la propagande nolibrale et les mdias ne rabchent que cet argument  longueur d'antenne.

Les autres raisons sont les dlocalisations qui diminuent mcaniquement le nombre d'emplois et donc les ressources disponibles. Et ce ne sont pas les mini jobs en remplacement qui peuvent compenser puisque chacun cotise en fonction de ses moyens. Une autre raison est la baisse des charges patronales, officiellement pour une meilleure comptitivit mais cela n'empche pas qu'on entend tous les jours l'annonce de fermetures d'entreprises.

Donc tu proposes quoi ? Que ceux qui touchent le smic ou moins investissent dans des SCPI alors qu'ils ont  peine les moyens de payer leur loyer ?  Et pour les autres, si l'immobilier vient  chuter, quid de l'investissement engag ?

Pour avoir une retraite sans risque, le systme actuel est le plus optimis parce qu'il est adoss sur les actifs et qu'il ne cote que les frais de fonctionnement, contrairement  un systme priv qui va forcment chercher  faire des bnfices en complment des frais de fonctionnements et dont on a aucune garantie concernant la prennit.  

Et puis les financiers cherchent systmatiquement  pousser les investisseurs  prendre des risques, soit disant marginaux, mais qui peuvent s'avrer hasardeux et catastrophiques : Le systme de retraites amricain menacerait de seffondrer. 




> Cest linstitut Hoover, un cercle de rflexion proche de luniversit de Stanford, qui a tir la sonnette dalarme  cause de la menace qui pse sur les retraites des fonctionnaires amricains. En effet, ces retraites sont finances par des fonds de pension qui manqueraient de prs de quatre mille milliards de dollars de financements.
> ...
> De grandes villes comme Dallas, Philadelphie, la Nouvelle-Orlans ou Chicago nont plus les moyens de payer lintgralit des retraites promises. Aucune ville, aucun Etat ne serait pargn. Certaines villes ont opt pour un versement partiel des pensions, dautres nhonorent plus leurs factures : des solutions qui ne sont pas viables. Il manque 3 850 milliards de dollars aux fonds de pensions publics pour honorer les versements des agents territoriaux. Rien que lan dernier, le trou dans la caisse aurait augment de 434 milliards de dollars. Cette situation rsulte de plusieurs facteurs.
> 
> Le vieillissement de la population conjugu  laugmentation de lesprance de vie nexplique pas tout. En faisant le choix de la libralisation des rgimes de retraite, les collectivits locales se sont tournes vers des investissements  risques dans des proportions dmesures. Elles misaient sur une rentabilit de 7,5 % par an, mais ont rcolt trois fois moins. Victime des taux dintrt bas, les investissements ne produisent pas suffisamment de gains. Les agences de notation sortent le carton rouge. Elles ont dgrad la note de plusieurs villes comme Chicago ou Dallas.


C'est un article de 2017, mais on peut aussi parler de 2008.



> Le dbat sur la structure des dispositifs dpargne retraite est relanc par la crise financire, tout comme il lavait t lors de lclatement de la bulle Internet en 2001. Les systmes par capitalisation, individuels et collectifs, sont frapps par la dvalorisation des actifs financiers ; les avantages de la capitalisation sont remis en cause ; certains voquent des interventions de sauvetage  la charge des contribuables...


Donc en cas de problme majeur -ils sont nombreux et prvisibles- c'est toujours et encore le contribuable qui paye. C'est  dire qu'il payera deux fois, une fois pour financer sa retraite et une seconde fois pour rcuprer ce qu'il a vers et qui a disparu. Bon plan pour le banquier Macron et sa cohorte d'escrocs. C'est a ton modle ?

----------


## ABCIWEB

> Oui, on est  la limite haute absolue. Quand mon proprio  Montpellier m'a vir pour vendre, le gars de l'agence qui est venu prendre les photos m'a dit : "on ne peut pas se permettre de se louper sur le prix - mme sur un bel appart' comme celui-ci, un cart de 5000, c'est la diffrence entre vendre dans les trois semaines et ne pas vendre sur l'anne entire. Et c'est pareil sur les locations, un cart de 25, et hop, plus aucun dossier ne passe les fourches caudines de l'assurance." Dit autrement, le march ne monte plus parce-qu'il ne peut plus monter, il est  son maximum possible.
> 
> Et les proprios sont tous gs, donc le locataire  un risque de devoir bouger quand les hritiers doivent vendre.


Limite haute absolue, c'est pas certain puisque d'aprs Capital on est encore un peu en de du point haut de 2011. Mais oui a devient critique car les revenus disponibles ne suivent plus. Pour dire au passage que l'investissement dans les SCPI n'est pas garanti mme si le risque de grosse perte est quand mme (normalement) limit compar  un investissement boursier.

Sinon il n'y a pas que la vente qui impose au locataire de devoir bouger. De mon ct je me suis fait vir car le proprio voulait loger quelqu'un de sa famille. Dans l'absolu c'est lgitime, mais c'tait probablement un prtexte. Ils ont occup les lieux sporadiquement pendant quelques temps puis plus rien, l'appart tait vide. Je suppose que la finalit tait de pouvoir relouer beaucoup plus cher parce que les prix de location avaient augment bien plus que le loyer que je payais du fait que j'tais l depuis longtemps.

----------


## Ryu2000

Pure les dputs LR pensent comme mingolito  :8O:  :8O:  :8O: 
Des dputs LR veulent suspendre le RSA pour les casseurs



> Faut-il suspendre le RSA pour les casseurs? Cest en tout cas ce que souhaitent une vingtaine de dputs du groupe Les Rpublicains (LR). Et ils ont dpos une proposition de loi en ce sens, le 20 mars, visant  suspendre les droits au revenu de solidarit active (RSA) pour les personnes qui se rendent coupables dexactions lors des manifestations et qui sont bnficiaires de cette prestation. Plus prcisment, ils proposent dans ce texte de suspendre les droits au RSA pour une dure maximum dun an.


Les black blocs cassent, on verra combien d'entre-eux vont perdre leur RSA...

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Pure les dputs LREM pensent comme mingolito


Et a t'tonne ?  ::ptdr::

----------


## Ryu2000

> Et a t'tonne ?


En tout cas je nimaginais pas qu'ils iraient aussi loin. 

On ne sait mme pas si il y a beaucoup de gens aux RSA parmi les casseurs :



> Arnaud Viala estime que le texte quil porte sadresse aux casseurs et pas aux gilets jaunes. Mme si le dput reconnat que tous les casseurs ne sont videmment pas au RSA - *et quil admet de ne pas avoir de statistiques sur ce sujet* -, il considre que les droits saccompagnent de devoirs et quon ne peut pas imaginer que quelquun qui bnficie dun dispositif de solidarit puisse sen prendre  la Nation impunment.


Officiellement ils font des lois contre les casseurs, mais dans la pratique on a pas l'impression qu'il y a moins de casseurs...

----------


## Jon Shannow

> En tout cas je nimaginais pas qu'ils iraient aussi loin.


Toujours penser  Audiard ! 


> Les cons a osent tout, c'est mme  a qu'on les reconnait !


 :8-):

----------


## Invit

C'est dingue quand mme, ils parlent du RSA comme si c'tait de l'argent de poche. Ils s'attendent  ce que les mecs se laissent mourir de faim, eux et leurs enfants ? Ou ils ont prvu un budget pour les peines d'emprisonnement et les placements d'enfants qui s'ensuivront ? Ou juste ils ne savent pas que le RSA sert  manger ?

----------


## Ryu2000

> Ou juste ils ne savent pas que le RSA sert  manger ?


Pour comprendre LREM il faut se mettre dans la tte de mingolito (c'est le bordel).

Comme il est dit dans l'article :



> il considre que *les droits saccompagnent de devoirs* et qu*on ne peut pas imaginer que quelquun qui bnficie dun dispositif de solidarit puisse sen prendre  la Nation impunment*.


Donc c'est clair "si tu veux continuer de toucher le RSA tu fermes bien ta gueule, respectes un peu la main qui te nourrit".
Comme ils ont besoin du RSA pour survivre a devrait dissuader les casseurs au RSA.

----------


## Invit

> Comme ils ont besoin du RSA pour survivre a devrait dissuader les casseurs au RSA.


Ha ! Le pire c'est que je crois que tu es dans le vrai. C'est cohrent, ils croient que tout le monde fonctionne comme eux, c'est--dire par calcul financier.

----------


## MiaowZedong

> C'est dingue quand mme, ils parlent du RSA comme si c'tait de l'argent de poche. Ils s'attendent  ce que les mecs se laissent mourir de faim, eux et leurs enfants ? Ou ils ont prvu un budget pour les peines d'emprisonnement et les placements d'enfants qui s'ensuivront ? Ou juste ils ne savent pas que le RSA sert  manger ?


En mme temps, tu penses qu'ils sont vraiment nombreux  vivre du RSA? 

Ils sont srement plus nombreux  tre _off the grid_ qu'au RSA  ::aie:: 

Le pire, c'est que s'ils veulent punir les casseurs, ils peuvent juste arrter un peu le laxisme judiciaire. Mais pour a il faudrait que les places en prison augmentent avec la population, et donc qu'ils les financent  ::aie::

----------


## Ryu2000

> par calcul financier.


Les gars aux RSA cotent un pognon de dingue et ne sont mme pas reconnaissant.




> Ils sont srement plus nombreux  tre _off the grid_ qu'au RSA


Moi perso j'ai l'impression que pas mal de casseur antifas vivent encore chez papa maman.
Aprs je ne connais pas trop les profils des casseurs black blocs.




> Le pire, c'est que s'ils veulent punir les casseurs, ils peuvent juste arrter un peu le laxisme judiciaire.


Si ils voulaient vraiment viter les casseurs dans les manifestations ils pourraient donner l'ordre aux CRS de les filtrer.
Parce que les CRS voient des gens masqu qui transportent des batte de baseball ou des objets de ce genre et ils ne reoivent pas l'ordre d'intervenir.

Il y a toujours un delta entre le discours et la ralit.
Par exemple avec l'tat d'urgent permanent sous Valls, sous pretexte de lutte contre le terrorisme, ils sont oblig des colos  rester chez eux pendant la COP21 :
Les militants de la COP21, cibles de ltat durgence



> Depuis le 14 novembre, de nombreuses perquisitions et assignations  rsidence ont t lances contre les milieux  zadistes , cologistes et alternatifs.


Toutes les lois anticasseurs ne sont pas faites pour lutter contre les casseurs.
Au contraire le gouvernement laisse faire, parce que plus il y a de violence, plus les mdias peuvent dcrdibiliser le mouvement.
Le gouvernement et les mdias rvent qu'un agent des forces de l'ordre se fasse tuer lors d'une manifestation.
Et aprs les mdias diront que les manifestants sont des barbares.

----------


## Ecthelion2

Dj y'a rien qui prouvent que tous les black-blocs et autres sont au RSA... C'est juste du mpris de plus que de penser qu'il n'y a que les pauvres glandeurs qui pourraient tre contre le gouvernement... 

Et puis de toutes faons, en admettant que cela soit le cas, pour enlever le RSA aux casseurs, faudrait dj commencer par ne plus les laisser faire et aller les arrter, au lieu de les regarder faire pour que cela soit diffus sur BFMTV...  ::roll::

----------


## Invit

> En mme temps, tu penses qu'ils sont vraiment nombreux  vivre du RSA? 
> 
> Ils sont srement plus nombreux  tre _off the grid_ qu'au RSA 
> 
> Le pire, c'est que s'ils veulent punir les casseurs, ils peuvent juste arrter un peu le laxisme judiciaire. Mais pour a il faudrait que les places en prison augmentent avec la population, et donc qu'ils les financent


Le truc, c'est que je les vois venir, je me doute que c'est pas vraiment les casseurs qui vont en tre victimes, mais les manifestants. Il n'y aura pas de dcision de cour de justice avant que le RSA soit sucr. Ils ont entirement la main sur le RSA.

----------


## Gunny

Ils s'en fichent des casseurs, le but c'est d'intimider les manifestants pour rduire la mobilisation. C'est une claire stratgie de Macron et en plein dans la continuit de toutes ses remarques ddaigneuses.

----------


## MiaowZedong

Mme les manifestants, je ne pense pas que beaucoup de gilets jaunes sont au RSA. La plupart semblent travailler. a me semble surtout l'quivalent lgislatif d'un titre putaclic, a va exciter le Macroniste mais en fait il ne va pas se passer grand-chose.

D'ailleurs, se dplacer aux Champs depuis la province tous les samedis depuis trois mois, ce serait ruineux pour un RSAiste  ::aie::

----------


## Invit

> Mme les manifestants, je ne pense pas que beaucoup de gilets jaunes sont au RSA. La plupart semblent travailler. a me semble surtout l'quivalent lgislatif d'un titre putaclic, a va exciter le Macroniste mais en fait il ne va pas se passer grand-chose.
> 
> D'ailleurs, se dplacer aux Champs depuis la province tous les samedis depuis trois mois, ce serait ruineux pour un RSAiste


Je suis carrment pas sre. Pour les gilets jaunes d'accord, mais imagine qu'on retire leur RSA aux crusts de Rennes par exemple, qui manifestent tous les ans quand on met leurs chiens  la fourrire, ou les manifs des militants colos. Ils aiment beaucoup sucrer le RSA pour des raisons X ou Y, et a se fait dans l'indiffrence gnrale. De la mme manire que quand le RMI (qui tait un d) est pass au RSA (qui est un don des grands seigneurs selon leur bon vouloir), personne n'a protest. Et l non plus, personne ne protestera. C'est juste que c'est catastrophique pour ceux qui en sont victimes, surtout pour ceux qui ont des enfants. Mais dans la tte des gens a n'existe pas, tout le monde en France a de quoi manger. C'est pas une proposition putaclic a mon sens, c'est une mesure de plus pour enfoncer des individus. Je suis convaincue qu'elle passera et qu'elle sera applique.

----------


## Ecthelion2

> Je suis carrment pas sre. Pour les gilets jaunes d'accord, mais imagine qu'on retire leur RSA aux crusts de Rennes par exemple, qui manifestent tous les ans quand on met leurs chiens  la fourrire, ou les manifs des manifestants colos. Ils aiment beaucoup sucrer le RSA pour des raisons X ou Y, et a se fait dans l'indiffrence gnrale. De la mme manire que quand le RMI (qui tait un d) est pass au RSA (qui est un don des grands seigneurs selon leur bon vouloir), personne n'a protest. Et l non plus, personne ne protestera. C'est juste que c'est catastrophique pour ceux qui en sont victimes, surtout pour ceux qui ont des enfants. Mais dans la tte des gens a n'existe pas, tout le monde en France a de quoi manger. C'est pas une proposition putaclic a mon sens, c'est une mesure de plus pour enfoncer des individus. Je suis convaincue qu'elle passera et qu'elle sera applique.


Ah mais tout  fait, comme le disait Ryu, c'est du mme acabit que les lois antiterroristes et autres tat d'urgence qui ont servi  garder les militants colos enferms pendant la COP21.

Cette annonce, peut-tre qu'elle en dissuadera 2/3 chez les casseurs pendant les manifs des gilets jaunes, qui sont effectivement au RSA, mais c'est surtout pour prparer l'"aprs".

On nous pondra bien 1 ou 2 amendements pour que cela s'applique aussi en dehors des manifestations (genre une banlieue qui s'enflamme un peu trop ou autres). Je pense que les dfinitions du type d'vnement o cela sera applicable, et du "casseur" seront suffisamment floues, pour que cela soit utilises dans des cas qui n'ont rien  voir avec ce qui se passe actuellement.

----------


## Ryu2000

LREM s'enfonce dans l'immonde



> Le 20 mars 2019, vingt-deux dputs ont dpos un projet de loi  visant  suspendre les droits au revenu de solidarit active pour les personnes qui se rendent coupables dexactions lors des manifestations et qui se trouvent tre bnficiaires de cette prestation ... Nouvelle loi liberticide, et nouvelle illustration de la guerre immonde mene par le prsident des riches contre les pauvres.


L il y a une liste :
Arnaud VIALA, Vronique LOUWAGIE, Patrick HETZEL, Frdrique MEUNIER, Jean-Franois PARIGI, Jean-Marie SERMIER, Jean-Louis THIRIOT, Didier QUENTIN, Laurence TRASTOUR-ISNART, Jean-Pierre DOOR, Franck MARLIN, ric PAUGET, Jean-Claude BOUCHET, Bernard PERRUT, Valrie LACROUTE, Robin REDA, Jean-Luc REITZER, Emmanuelle ANTHOINE, Olivier DASSAULT, Virginie DUBY-MULLER, Valrie BEAUVAIS, Raphal SCHELLENBERGE.

Bon aprs ce n'est pas parce que 22 dputs de l'UMP veulent une loi qu'elle sera mis en place un jour...

----------


## benjani13

Sur la proposition de suppression du RSA, effectivement cela semble tre avant tout un moyen de faire peur au gens de manifester. De plus, c'est inique, comme vous l'avez dit avant, c'est la double peine. Vous n'avez pas de travail? Et bien on va vous retirer votre seul moyen de subsistance. Est-ce mme constitutionnel d'avoir un traitement diffrent selon les personnes? La peine est disproportionne entre quelqu'un au RSA et un travailleur.

Mais bon, pour notre prsident Macron, ceux l ce sont les "gilets jaunes que je n'aime pas", expliquait il lors de son dernier meeting dans la classe de CM2 bleuet  Beauprau-en-Mauges:
https://www.bfmtv.com/politique/gran...s-1661491.html
http://www.lefigaro.fr/politique/201...rand-debat.php

Et oui, aprs Castaner qui expliquait  une classe pourquoi ces mchants gilets jaunes mettait toujours leur il sur la trajectoire des balles de LBD40, c'est au tour de Macron de venir jouer le pre de la nation face aux bambins, propageant la bonne parole macronienne.

Et quand Groland fait dans la perfection:

----------


## MiaowZedong

> https://www.bfmtv.com/politique/gran...s-1661491.html





> Attaquer les forces de l'ordre [...] il n'y aucune cause qui justifie cela


Bon donc les rvolutionnaires en 1789, 1830, 1848: des terroristes, rien ne justifie leurs actions.
Les rsistants en 40-45: pareil, des terroristes, rien ne peut justifier des attaques contre le pouvoir en place.
Les Algriens: un peuple de terroristes, ils ont attaqu les forces de l'ordre donc leur cause n'en est pas une, on rvoque l'indpendance de l'Algrie.
L'ANC de Mandela: ils ont attaqu les forces de l'ordre donc leur cause est injuste, vive l'Apartheid!

Je peux continuer longtemps comme a  ::aie::

----------


## Ryu2000

> Bon donc les rvolutionnaires en 1789, 1830, 1848: des terroristes, rien ne justifie leurs actions.


Tout est question de point de vue.

Quand les anti Maduro manifestent au Vnzuela, la plupart des mdias et des politiciens vont l'applaudir "c'est gnial ce que font les anti Maduro au Vnzula", mais quand des franais manifestent en France contre le systme politique franais alors l c'est horrible, scandaleux, etc.

Manifestations au Venezuela: des "cacatov" contre les forces de l'ordre



> La mode des cocktails "cacatov" ("puputov" en espagnol) s'est rpandue sur les rseaux sociaux. Selon El Pais, ils auraient provoqu des vomissements chez les policiers. Ces "bombes" ont t utilises dans des manifestations  San Cristobal, Merida, Valencia ou encore Caracas. Elles ont t qualifies d'"armes biochimiques" par le gouvernement, rapporte Newsweek.


Le "cacatov", nouvelle arme des gilets jaunes



> Lancer un "cacatov" contre un policier peut tre considr comme une violence aux yeux de la loi, punie de trois ans d'emprisonnement et de 45.000 euros d'amende, selon l'article 222-13 du Code Pnal.


C'est hyper hypocrite, depuis la maternelle on n'arrte pas de nous parler de la rvolution franaise, on nous dit que c'est le moment le plus important de l'histoire de France et toutes ces conneries.
Et maintenant les mdias et les politiciens disent que la violence c'est mal, alors que 1789 a avait fini avec des piques et des guillotines...

----------


## MiaowZedong

> Donc tu proposes quoi ? Que ceux qui touchent le smic ou moins investissent dans des SCPI alors qu'ils ont  peine les moyens de payer leur loyer ?


Dj, il faut comprendre qu'on ne peut pas proposer de solution idale: le problme date des annes 70-90, et on n'a pas de machine  remonter le temps. On ne peut pas corriger la dnatalit, le sous-investissement (centrales lectriques vieillissantes, parc locatif vtuste, etc), et les dlocalisations de cette poque. On doit faire avec.

Ce que je propose donc, c'est de protger les gnrations innocentes, ceux qui n'taient pas ns ou encore enfants. Que les actifs cotisent aux conditions d'avant 1993 et que les retraites soient la variable d'ajustement pour maintenir le systme  flots.



> Et pour les autres, si l'immobilier vient  chuter, quid de l'investissement engag ?


Ouh, les pauvres zinvestisseurs! Leur exigence de profits  viol les droits humains de ceux qui ne pouvaient pas payer assez pour se loger, mais il faut protger leur investissement! ::roll:: 

Franchement, ceux qui ont voulu se faire une plus-value sur le dos de familles  la recherche d'un logement peuvent s'estimer heureux qu'on ne rclame pas leurs ttes sur des piques. Moralement, ils sont criminels.




> Donc en cas de problme majeur -ils sont nombreux et prvisibles- c'est toujours et encore le contribuable qui paye. C'est  dire qu'il payera deux fois, une fois pour financer sa retraite et une seconde fois pour rcuprer ce qu'il a vers et qui a disparu. Bon plan pour le banquier Macron et sa cohorte d'escrocs. C'est a ton modle ?


La diffrence entre la capitalisation et la rpartition sont une chimre. Dans les deux cas, il s'agit d'un droit de prlever sur une production future, et il n'y a pas de production sans travail. Tous les systmes de retraite sont en crise pour la mme raison, la gnration du baby/papy-boom a toujours vcu dans l'instant prsent sans investir dans l'avenir, que ce soit au sens propre ou figur. Ils n'ont pas prpar l'avenir, ils ont joui comme des porcs et continuent de jouir au dpens de leurs enfants, ou, trs souvent, des enfants des autres.

P.S. et en plus, c'est juste une exprience perso mais je trouve que 9 personnes ges sur 10 sont irrespectueuses des travailleurs qui les font vivre  ::aie::

----------


## ABCIWEB

> Dj, il faut comprendre qu'on ne peut pas proposer de solution idale: le problme date des annes 70-90, et on n'a pas de machine  remonter le temps. On ne peut pas corriger la dnatalit, le sous-investissement (centrales lectriques vieillissantes, parc locatif vtuste, etc), et les dlocalisations de cette poque. On doit faire avec.


S'il n'y avait que les dlocalisations de cette poque... Le problme est qu'elles continuent, qu'elles s'accentuent et que l'on ne fait strictement rien pour les arrter. Bien au contraire on a tout fait pour les favoriser avec le trait de Lisbonne qui date de 2007. Ce n'est pas parce qu'on ne peut pas changer le pass qu'on ne doit rien faire dans le prsent. Et je ne vois pas en quoi le vieillissement des centrales lectriques a un quelconque rapport avec le financement des retraites. Tu es tellement  court d'arguments que tu racontes n'importe quoi comme toujours sur ce sujet.




> Ce que je propose donc, c'est de protger les gnrations innocentes, ceux qui n'taient pas ns ou encore enfants. Que les actifs cotisent aux conditions d'avant 1993 et que les retraites soient la variable d'ajustement pour maintenir le systme  flots.


Je n'ai rien contre un impt progressif pour les retraits et les non retraits. Plains-toi plutt  Macron, c'est lui qui a supprim la progressivit de l'impt, c'est lui qui diminue les charges patronales et qui fait ainsi augmenter les cotisations sociales payes par les salaris. C'est lui qui accentue le dsquilibre entre les recettes et les dpenses. Ce n'est pas le principe du financement actuel qui est en cause, c'est son sabotage.




> Ouh, les pauvres zinvestisseurs! Leur exigence de profits  viol les droits humains de ceux qui ne pouvaient pas payer assez pour se loger, mais il faut protger leur investissement!


Tu ne fais strictement aucun effort de comprhension mais j'ai bien compris que ce n'est pas ton objectif. Je parlais de ceux qui investissent dans des fonds privs pour se constituer un capital pour la retraite, cela inclue donc les particuliers. Je ne parlais pas des spculateurs qui vont jouer avec l'argent investit. C'tait pour comparer notre systme actuel qui est scuris, par rapport  des investissements financiers dans le priv qui eux ne le sont pas.




> La diffrence entre la capitalisation et la rpartition sont une chimre. Dans les deux cas, il s'agit d'un droit de prlever sur une production future, et il n'y a pas de production sans travail.


? ? ? Ta phrase elle-mme est une chimre. C'est du mlange de n'importe quoi qui tente de se justifier en terminant par une banalit  deux balles. Dans les deux cas (capitalisation ou rpartition) il y a eu une production qui correspond  un travail effectu. Quand on met de l'argent de ct, cet argent correspond  une production de travail dj effectue et non pas  une production future sans travail. C'est une rmunration diffre. 




> Tous les systmes de retraite sont en crise pour la mme raison, la gnration du baby/papy-boom a toujours vcu dans l'instant prsent sans investir dans l'avenir, que ce soit au sens propre ou figur. Ils n'ont pas prpar l'avenir, ils ont joui comme des porcs et continuent de jouir au dpens de leurs enfants, ou, trs souvent, des enfants des autres.


Lol, quelle posie ! 

Tu veux remplacer la lutte des classes par une lutte des gnrations, c'est pratique pour viter de parler des vrais problmes. 

Mais qui se gave et jouit comme un porc aujourd'hui, sinon Macron et sa caste d'ultra riches dans des proportions et avec une morgue que l'on avait jamais vu auparavant. C'est a que tu appelles prparer l'avenir ?

----------


## benjani13

Aprs l'acte 20, les gilets jaunes sont rentrs chez eux et sont tomb sur cette article, tonnant, dtonant, qui leur redonnera surement la motivation: *Proche du burn-out, rinc, isol la mauvaise passe de Macron*
http://www.leparisien.fr/politique/p...19-8043147.php

Est-ce qu'on tir sur l'ambulance, ou est-ce une manire de redonner de la sympathie pour l'homme... Cette passade n'est pas termine en tout cas. La fin du grand dbat traine, Alexi Kohler devrait partir tellement il a de casseroles aux fesses (Affaire Benalla, parjure au Snat, ses liens avec MSC), Patrick Strozda de mme pour ses potentiels parjures au Snat.

Dans l'affaire Benalla, on savait que les vidos de surveillance avait t rcupre illgalement et diffuse sur twitter, avec pour instigateur principale Ismael Emilien, ce qui l'a conduit  partir rcemment. On apprend rcemment qu'en plus, les vidos de surveillance ont t truques avant leur diffusion. Des images d'un manifestant violent ont t ajout pour faire croire que l'homme "interpell" par Benalla tait un ultra violent, afin de pouvoir justifier de l'intervention illgale de Benalla. 
https://www.nouvelobs.com/politique/...e-benalla.html

Dans C A vous, Ismael Emilien avoue que l'utilisation de faux compte Twitter est la rgle pour la propagande politique. Il a beaucoup de mal  rpondre sur cet usage et sur la diffusion des vidos de surveillance.
https://twitter.com/cavousf5/status/1111335515209547778

Pour revenir sur la vieille dame de Nice qui a t gravement bless lors d'une charge de police, aprs avoir tent de faire taire toute responsabilit de la police en disant qu'il n'y avait eu aucun contact entre un policier et la dame, le procureur de Nice avoue dsormais que oui, c'est bien un policier qui l'a pouss. Macron lui mme avait dit que cette dame n'avait pas t en contact avec un policier. Le procureur reste tout de mme sur la rserve, et charge le policier, disant qu'il a agit de manire isol. Or toutes les vidos montrent bien qu'il n'tait pas isol mais qu'il tait parti prenante d'une colonne de CRS chargeant les manifestants. Bref, le CRS va trinquer pour la hirarchie.

https://mobile.francetvinfo.fr/econo...y_3256343.html

----------


## benjani13

Bis repetita. Aprs la vieille dame pousse par un CRS  Nice, c'est au tour d'un homme, ce samedi  Besanon, de se prendre un gros coup de matraque  la tte, pour rien. Encore une foi, un usage excessif et de toute faon injustifi de la force, suivi encore de mensonges des autorits, puis d'une vido dmontant ces mensonges.

https://twitter.com/davduf/status/1112072201036025856

----------


## virginieh

Pourtant les LREM sont tellement honntes et disent tout.
La preuve ils rptent 2 ou 3 fois dans leur clip pour les europennes qu'il faut tre cingl pour voter pour eux, et il y en a quand mme qui le feront ...

----------


## Ryu2000

> Aprs la vieille dame pousse par un CRS  Nice, c'est au tour d'un homme, ce samedi  Besanon, de se prendre un gros coup de matraque  la tte, pour rien.


a par contre a ne vient pas de Macron, ce sont juste des cas isols, les gars devaient tre us physiquement et psychologiquement et ils ont agis violemment.
Il va surement il y a avoir des enqutes et ils seront punis.
Les forces de l'ordre sont un peu  bout.

VIDEO. "Emmanuel Macron est plus proche aujourd'hui des ides de Nicolas Sarkozy que des miennes", estime Franois Hollande  "20h30 le dimanche"
Il y a un gros tronc commun entre Hollande, Sarkozy et Macron.

----------


## Ecthelion2

> a par contre a ne vient pas de Macron, ce sont juste des cas isols, les gars devaient tre us physiquement et psychologiquement et ils ont agis violemment.


Les mecs taient uss physiquement et psychologiquement depuis le dpart alors hein, car ce genre de trucs, on les observe depuis les premiers "actes", mais bon tu as raison, cherchons leur des excuses...  ::roll:: 





> Il va surement il y a avoir des enqutes et ils seront punis.


Jerry Golet.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Les mecs taient uss physiquement et psychologiquement depuis le dpart


Parfois il faut bien se dfouler un peu...
Je ne les excuse pas, je dis juste que c'est humain de s'nerver 3s et de mettre un coup.
Il y a beaucoup de stress  vacuer.




> Jerry Golet.


Moi je pense sincrement que ceux qui vont se faire retrouver vont prendre cher.
D'habitude en France les membres des forces de l'ordre sont toujours svrement puni quand ils font un truc violent.

28/18/2018 :
"Gilets jaunes" : la police des polices a ouvert 48 enqutes pour violences policires depuis le 17 novembre

09/02/2019 :
Violences policires: que risquent les membres des forces de l'ordre viss par une enqute?



> Depuis le dbut du mouvement des gilets jaunes, *l'IGPN a ouvert 116 enqutes concernant des soupons de violences commises par les forces de l'ordre. Une fois ces enqutes diligentes, les policiers font face  diffrents types de sanctions*. BFMTV fait le point sur cet arsenal judiciaire.
> 
> (...)
> 
> Les policiers de l'IGPN, familirement appels les "boeufs-carottes", ont trois missions: ils doivent effectivement "*veiller au respect, par les fonctionnaires de police, des lois et des rglements et du code de dontologie de la police nationale*". Au niveau judiciaire, lIGPN peut soit s'auto-saisir, soit tre saisie par un procureur de la Rpublique ou un juge dinstruction. Aprs avoir diligent son enqute, le service rend des conclusions qui peuvent - ou non - tre suivies par les autorits judiciaires comptentes.
> 
> (...)
> 
> Les policiers qui font l'objet d'une enqute dans le cadre administratif s'exposent alors  plusieurs types de sanctions. "Aprs saisie de lIGPN et enqute, le policier vis est auditionn", explique David Michaux, secrtaire national CRS pour le syndicat UNSA Police.
> ...


Officiellement on nous dit que le travail est fait et qu'il y aura des sanctions, c'est probablement vrai.

----------


## Ecthelion2

> D'habitude en France les membres des forces de l'ordre sont toujours svrement puni quand ils font un truc violent.


Jerry Golet 2 : le retour du fils prodigue.




> Parmi les sanctions administratives: le blme, "qui correspond  un avertissement" ou  un "rappel  la rgle", prcise le CRS, mais galement lexclusion ferme ou avec sursis (avec ou sans salaire). "Lexclusion temporaire peut aller dun mois minimum  24 mois", ajoute David Michaux.


Oh bah a alors, c'est vraiment des sanctions digne de ce nom ! Pour avoir mutil des gens, ils auront un blme ("motif : vous tre fait prendre en flagrant dlit par des tmoins, en train de taper un innocent"  ::mouarf:: )




> *Officiellement* on nous dit que le travail est fait et qu'il y aura des sanctions, c'est probablement vrai.


Looool

Je ne sais pas si c'est changement d'heure, mais tu attaque fort la semaine ! 

C'est pas toi qui, 150 fois par jour sur ce forum, nous explique que la version officielle c'est que du bidon, qu'on ne fait que nous mentir / mener en bateau en permanence, etc. etc. ?

Et la par contre, c'est probablement vrai ?

116 enqutes ouvertes depuis le dbut, et combien qui sont termines ? Bizarrement, y'a pas de comparution immdiate ou de traitement express comme pour les gilets jaunes l...

----------


## Ryu2000

> Jerry Golet 2 : le retour du fils prodigue.


Non mais srieusement en France on punit les policiers ds qu'il se passe le moindre petit truc.
Au contraire on les flicite quand ils font les fragiles et n'interviennent pas, comme l des antifas ont mis le feu  une voiture de police et un policier est dcor pour s'tre laiss faire :
Le policier hros de la voiture incendie  Paris dcor par Cazeneuve

Au moins des antifas ont t un peu condamn pour une fois :
Voiture de police incendie: sept "antifascistes" condamns, dont Antonin Bernanos


Quand 2 racailles sont mortes parce qu'elles ont essay de se rfugier dans un transformateur lectrique, on a fait chier les policiers.
On fait tout pour que les policiers n'utilisent pas leur arme, aux USA c'est autre chose, les policiers ont vite fait de vider un chargeur sur un dlinquant.




> la version officielle c'est que du bidon


Elle n'est pas fausse  100%.
L je crois vraiment qu'il est possible que des policiers qui ont abus de la force puissent se retrouver avec une grosse sanction.

----------


## Jon Shannow

Attention ! Il ne faut pas tout mlanger.

Dans le cas des deux dlinquants qui sont morts dans un transformateur lectriques, alors qu'ils fuyaient des policiers suite  un refus de contrle, il n'y a effectivement pas lieu de sanctionner les policiers. C'est triste et regrettable pour ces 2 jeunes, mais, c'est aussi et avant tout un manque srieux d'ducation. Mon pre m'a toujours appris  ne pas fuir ou rpondre ou agresser un reprsentant de l'ordre. 
De mme, quand un policier fait usage de son arme sur une personne forant un barrage, il n'y a aucune raison de sanctionner le policier.

Pour le cas du gendarme dcor pour tre rest zen alors que des types avaient incendis sa voiture de fonction, a me parait normal. Le gars a fait preuve d'un sang froid assez impressionnant, et  su mesurer les risques que la situation dgnre et lui chappe, s'il intervenait.

Par contre, dans les manifs des GJs, que les flics ne fassent pas la diffrence entre une mamie qui dfilent pacifiquement et un casseur ! L, c'est grave. De mme que ceux qui utilisent les LBD sans respecter les consignes devraient tre systmatiquement poursuivis. Que, par erreur, une LBD atteigne un manifestant  l'il, passe encore, mais dans ce cas, ces incidents devraient tre trs rares, voire unique. L, c'est gnralis ! 
On voit clairement que les flics, dans les manifs des GJs ne font aucun discernement, ils tirent sur tout ce qui porte un gilet jaune. Alors, je veux bien qu'ils obissent aux ordres, mais la justice (qui est soit disant indpendante) ne devrait-elle pas ragir, avec des comparutions immdiates, des sanctions graves ? 

Il y a comme un malaise dans ce pays, et on essaie de l'touffer. Mme en Algrie, le pouvoir s'est mieux comport que le gouvernement Macron. 
Attention ! Je ne ddouane aucunement les casseurs. Ces derniers doivent tre arrts et jugs (et condamns s'ils sont reconnus coupables), mais les manifestants ne doivent pas subir une rpression digne d'un gouvernement chinois ou russe, alors mme qu'ils ne reprsentent aucun danger !

----------


## Ecthelion2

> Non mais srieusement en France on punit les policiers ds qu'il se passe le moindre petit truc.


Il doit y avoir plusieurs pays qui s'appellent la France, car visiblement on ne vit pas dans le mme.

Y'a dj une discussion en cours la dessus dans un autre fil donc je ne vais pas tout rpter mais non, dj globalement les bavures sont rarement punies, alors les punir "au moins petit truc", tu rves tout veill.




> On fait tout pour que les policiers n'utilisent pas leur arme, aux USA c'est autre chose, *les policiers ont vite fait de vider un chargeur sur un dlinquant.*


Sur des innocents aussi d'ailleurs...

Et heureusement qu'on fait tout pour qu'ils n'utilisent pas leurs armes... Ce ne sont pas des jouets, et dlinquants ou pas, si tu ne mets pas la vie d'innocents ou des forces de l'ordre en danger, il n'y pas lieu que tu sois abattu hein, mme si tu es en train de prendre la fuite. L'usage de la force doit tre proportionne  la situation.





> L je crois vraiment qu'il est possible que des policiers qui ont abus de la force puissent se retrouver avec une grosse sanction.


D'un ct, j'ai envie de dire "il serait temps" aprs plusieurs dizaines de mutils  vie, et de l'autre, je doute fortement qu'ils aient tous une grosse sanction. Il y aura peut-tre effectivement 3 ou 4 "sacrifis" pour l'exemple, histoire que la presse parle bien d'eux, et que le gouvernement puisse dire "vous voyez, ce n'tait pas voulu de notre part, on a puni les fautifs", mais rien que sur les 116 enqutes en cours, + celle restant  venir, faut pas rver, les peines (pour les quelques-uns qui seront condamnes), seront ridicules par rapport  ce qu'ils ont fait.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Alors, je veux bien qu'ils obissent aux ordres, mais la justice (qui est soit disant indpendante) ne devrait-elle pas ragir, avec des comparutions immdiates, des sanctions graves ?


Il existe des relations entre les pouvoirs qui en principe ne devraient pas exister. La Justice soutient le gouvernement face aux gilets jaunes.
Les donneurs d'ordres devraient tre condamn.

Les gilets jaunes sont ennemis avec tous les puissants : les politiciens (LREM, PS, UMP), les mdias (surtout BFM TV), etc.
Donc la justice va tre plus sympa avec les anti gilets-jaunes.




> Le gars a fait preuve d'un sang froid assez impressionnant, et  su mesurer les risques que la situation dgnre et lui chappe, s'il intervenait.


Des antifas ont mis le feu  une voiture contenant des policiers je ne vois pas comment a pourrait plus dgnrer que a.
Moi j'ait trouv a triste de voir un policier se faire taper dessus par un antifa et ne pas rpondre.

----------


## benjani13

Le ministre de l'ducation Jean Michel Blanguer aux 36000 profs et personnels de l'ducation qui ont manifest : "La mobilisation s'est base sur des intoxications donnes par certains"

https://www.francetvinfo.fr/societe/...r_3258849.html

C'est dingue ce foutage de gueule. Non non vous n'avez aucune difficult dans vos mtiers en fait vous vous tes fait avoir par des fake news... 

Ils avaient tent la mme chose avec les gilets jaunes, en leur disant qu'ils n'avaient pas du tout de problme pour finir leur mois, que tout cela n'tait qu'une illusion entretenue par la propagande russe. On a vu la russite...

----------


## r0d

> Non mais srieusement en France on punit les policiers ds qu'il se passe le moindre petit truc.


Je pense que c'est la dernire fois que je lis un de tes messages Ryu. Je te prsente mes excuses, mais tu dis vraiment trop de contre-vrits, c'est une perte de temps.

Pour la route:
https://www.lemonde.fr/police-justic...1_1653578.html
https://raidh.org/Rapport-Amnesty-France-Des
https://paris-luttes.info/constructi...nite-des-10892
...

----------


## Ryu2000

> C'est dingue ce foutage de gueule. Non non vous n'avez aucune difficult dans vos mtiers en fait vous vous tes fait avoir par des fake news...


Il utilise une technique qui consiste  se concentrer sur un dtail et faire comme si a reprsentait tout.
Il dit que "Les enseignants craignent de perdre des postes de directeurs d'cole dans le premier degr" et aprs il explique que c'est faux "C'est tout le contraire. Les positions que nous prenons ouvrent la voie  une reconsidration pour les directeurs d'cole".

Bon aprs je ne connais pas le sujet, je ne savais pas que les enseignants taient mobiliss.

Parfois la justice est trs active, l ya un retrait qui a parl de faire sauter des raffineries dans un commentaire Facebook :
Gilets jaunes: Cette convocation en justice pour un commentaire de soutien au mouvement est-elle authentique?



> Un avis loin dtre partag par Juliette Bissire, lune des avocates du collectif de dfense Robes noires et gilets jaunes, spcialis dans laide juridique aux membres du mouvement, qui dnonce  ce qui ressemble  un procs dintention  :  *Il est rare dtre envoy devant un tribunal correctionnel pour un seul fait, en loccurrence un commentaire Facebook*. En gnral, cest pour plusieurs faits (comme des commentaires ritrs) ou de multiples infractions.

----------


## el_slapper

> Je pense que c'est la dernire fois que je lis un de tes messages Ryu.(.../...)


D'autres t'avaient prvenu.....

----------


## ABCIWEB

> C'est dingue ce foutage de gueule. Non non vous n'avez aucune difficult dans vos mtiers en fait vous vous tes fait avoir par des fake news...


Oui le gouvernement est entrain de monter d'un cran dans la provocation, le mpris et le totalitarisme. Ils ne parlent mme plus du fond du problme mais ils se contentent d'accuser ceux qui les critiquent de rpandre ou d'tre victimes de fake news. C'est le principe de la hirarchisation des paroles trs chre  notre petit chef, la vrit sort de la bouche du pouvoir, le reste est inutile et tout simplement nuisible.

Le "summum" est atteint avec la nomination de Sibeth Ndiaye comme porte parole du gouvernement. Selon valeurs actuelles



> En aot 2017, elle avait t pingle par Le Canard enchan qui avait dvoil un sms crit  la suite de lannonce de la mort de Simone Veil.  Yes, la meuf est dead 
> ...
> La communicante avait galement affirm  LExpress quelle assumait  parfaitement de mentir pour protger le prsident 
> ...
> Les gilets jaunes rclament depuis quatre mois la hausse des minimas sociaux, et ils vont  la place avoir Mme Ndiaye qui a ouvert la squence du pognon de dingue


L'affaire Bnala n'est pas encore termine et Macron continue de promouvoir des sous-fifres  des postes de premier plan, et cette fois-ci comme porte parole du gouvernement !

Petit clin d'oeil  la communaut noire ? Calcul pour provoquer les lments racistes du RN et mieux dcrdibiliser le mouvement ? Promotion d'une Europe multi-culturelle et multi-ethnique ? Seul macron connat la rponse. Toujours est-il qu'elle n'a pas t promue pour ses qualits reconnues dans le domaine de la communication. Un foutage de gueule et une provocation de plus...

----------


## fredoche

A propos de fake news et de hirarchie de l'information :
https://www.franceinter.fr/emissions...-02-avril-2019

Pour dire jusqu'o a va le foutage de gueule

Je crois pour contredire el_slapper que leurs seules relles comptences, ce sont justement la manipulation, la propagande, la communication et le foutage de gueule. En gros lesbroufe institutionnelle.
Moi ils me dbectent, et prendre en otage les gosses sur des sujets de socit, bah ils me dbectent encore plus.


Heureusement qu'il faut pas tout confondre hein, sinon o serait-on ? 

En France ? Ah merde...

----------


## benjani13

> Oui le gouvernement est entrain de monter d'un cran dans la provocation, le mpris et le totalitarisme. Ils ne parlent mme plus du fond du problme mais ils se contentent d'accuser ceux qui les critiquent de rpandre ou d'tre victimes de fake news. C'est le principe de la hirarchisation des paroles trs chre  notre petit chef, la vrit sort de la bouche du pouvoir, le reste est inutile et tout simplement nuisible.


Une interview intressante qui se recoupe avec a. L'intervenante explique comment nos gouvernements actuel et prcdents ont mis en place tout une artillerie pour retirer la dimension politique de tout geste, violent ou non, manant d'une contestation politique. Ainsi il n'y a plus d'opposants, seulement des criminels, des casseurs, plus de manifestants mais des groupement en vue de commettre des actes violents, des sditieux, ou encore comme on le disait, des gens manipuls. Ils rduisent de plus en plus les possibilits d'actions politiques de contestation. Bientt on ne pourra plus que manifester autour d'une petite place bien garder,  tourner en rond en chantant pas trop fort ou ce sera la prison pour trouble du voisinage...




Un exemple parmi tant d'autres, des lycens auraient t fich S pour un simple blocus de leur lyce: https://www.20minutes.fr/paris/24788...-etablissement




> Le "summum" est atteint avec la nomination de Sibeth Ndiaye comme porte parole du gouvernement. Selon valeurs actuelles
> 
> L'affaire Bnala n'est pas encore termine et Macron continue de promouvoir des sous-fifres  des postes de premier plan, et cette fois-ci comme porte parole du gouvernement ! 
> 
> Petit clin d'oeil  la communaut noire ? Calcul pour provoquer les lments racistes du RN et mieux dcrdibiliser le mouvement ?  Promotion d'une Europe multi-culturelle et multi-ethnique ? Seul macron connat la rponse. Toujours est-il qu'elle n'a pas t promue pour ses qualits reconnues dans le domaine de la communication. Un foutage de gueule et une provocation de plus...


Il lui est reproch sa phrase "J'assume de mentir pour protger le prsident", mais franchement la seule diffrence avec les autres c'est que elle l'a dit. Je ne suis pas sur qu'elle sera pire que Griveaux. Celui l nous avait dit que le rapport du Snat tait plein de contres vrits, mme si il l'avait pas lu, et qu'il nous les indiquera bientt. On attend toujours...

Pour le choix de Sibeth Ndiaye, c'est une des dernires de la "dream team" de la campagne prsidentielle, peut tre Macron a besoin de se reposer sur quelqu'un de confiance dans ces temps troubls. Les macronistes originaux partent et ils aura beaucoup de mal  recruter de nouvelles personnes aussi dvous, de plus en temps de crise. C'est le problme quand on s'entoure d'opportunistes.

----------


## ABCIWEB

> A propos de fake news et de hirarchie de l'information :
> https://www.franceinter.fr/emissions...-02-avril-2019
> 
> Pour dire jusqu'o a va le foutage de gueule


C'est mme pire que du foutage de gueule. Comme dit Xavier de La Porte dans ton lien : "On nest pas loin dun cas exemplaire de fabrication de fausse information." 



> Voici Ismal Emelien, charg de la communication de crise  lElyse, quon nous prsente depuis des mois comme un gnie, qui fait fabriquer, avec des images aux sources douteuses, une vido que ne renierait pas le troll de base.  Tout a dans lide que ces dbiles dinternautes vont trouver moins scandaleux les actes dun charg de mission de la Prsidence, parce que ces petits jeunes,  ils lont bien mrit . Donc, au ct artisanal de la riposte, sy mle du mpris. 
> 
> Deuxime tonnement, plus grave, tout cela manifeste ce quon pourrait appeler un rflexe trumpien. Pourquoi trumpien ? Parce quil sagit de faire comme Trump : pour contrer une information provenant dun journal srieux (et dont on peut imaginer quelle a t pese et vrifie), opposer un tweet et des images dont on na rien  faire de savoir si elles sont vraies ou pas, et voir ce que a donne. L, cest un mpris pour la vrit qui se rvle. On nest pas loin dun cas exemplaire de fabrication de fausse information.


C'est tonnant comme les petits gnies tant vants par la presse, comme Macron, Emelien et autres, se rvlent en ralit tre des petits joueurs de bas niveau. Les mmes menteurs/fraudeurs issus du peuple se feraient traiter de crapules indignes et personne n'imaginerait leur confier une quelconque responsabilit.

*@benjani13* 
Intressante ta vido. Comme dit  la fin, le seul point positif est que le soutien populaire aux gilets jaunes soit encore important aprs plusieurs mois de manifestations. Leur force est de ne pas tre politiss et de montrer simplement des problmes structurels que tout le monde peut constater et constatera malheureusement de plus en plus si nous ne changeons pas de logiciel.




> (Concernant Sibeth Ndiaye)
> Il lui est reproch sa phrase "J'assume de mentir pour protger le prsident", mais franchement la seule diffrence avec les autres c'est que elle l'a dit. Je ne suis pas sur qu'elle sera pire que Griveaux. Celui l nous avait dit que le rapport du Snat tait plein de contres vrits, mme si il l'avait pas lu, et qu'il nous les indiquera bientt. On attend toujours...


Sa petite phrase lors de la mort de Simone Veil  Yes, la meuf est dead  ne nous laisse pas prsager de grands moments non plus. A la langue de bois de Griveaux, pourrait s'ajouter un mpris revendiqu puisque c'est elle qui avait ouvert la squence du "pognon de dingue". A prvoir encore plus de stigmatisation de certaines catgories sociales, plus de corporatisme, plus d'individualisme et de haine, de dni de dmocratie. Le problme, c'est qu'on est jamais au bout du pire.

C'est comme toutes ces rformes liberticides et du code du travail qui nous en demandent toujours plus. Certains pensent que ce sont des rformes ncessaires et qu'ensuite nous pourront repartir sur de bonnes bases. Mais cela fait pourtant plus de trente ans que c'est exactement le mme discours et les mmes rformes qui appauvrissent rgulirement et de faon continue les classes moyennes et pauvres. Et malgr plus de trente ans d'exprience, de faits historiques documents, cela n'empche pas une bonne partie de ces mmes classes moyennes ou pauvres de continuer  voter pour ces mmes politiques. 

Comme quoi la connerie humaine est sans limite et donc le pire non plus. Et la tendance vers le pire ne risque pas de s'inverser, ni au niveau social, ni au niveau cologique, tant que notre premire proccupation est de savoir si nous pourront bientt nous acheter le dernier smartphone  la mode.

----------


## halaster08

Premire victime de la loi anti fake news, le gouvernement:https://www.francetvinfo.fr/internet...s_3261911.html
Je trouve a particulirement savoureux

----------


## Ryu2000

> Je trouve a particulirement savoureux


Le gouvernement avait fait un gros clip de propagande :



Europennes : le clip du gouvernement pour appeler au vote fait polmique



> Lopposition de droite et de gauche dnonce une vido oriente, promouvant les ides de La Rpublique en marche.


Elections europennes: Le clip du gouvernement, une vido de propagande pour l'opposition




> La communicante avait galement affirm  LExpress quelle assumait  parfaitement de mentir pour protger le prsident


Ne serait-ce pas paradoxal quelque part ?
Parce que l elle a t sincre, elle a dit la vrit, l on se dit que toute l'quipe de Macron ment en permanence, a a un impact ngatif sur le prsident, donc ce ne l'a pas protg.
Elle aurait du mentir pour protger le prsident  ce moment l.

Elle devrait moins dire la vrit.

----------


## virginieh

https://www.liberation.fr/checknews/...p-plus_1715292

Il faudra quand mme que macron fasse mieux l'an prochain,, il avait promis de supprimer les SDF, il y en a qui ont survcu.

----------


## ABCIWEB

> https://www.liberation.fr/checknews/...p-plus_1715292
> 
> Il faudra quand mme que macron fasse mieux l'an prochain,, il avait promis de supprimer les SDF, il y en a qui ont survcu.


Pour complter cette information sur la hausse du nombre de SDF en France et en Europe, il y a cet article paru dans Le Monde :



> Paris est loin dtre la seule capitale europenne  dplorer un nombre croissant de sans-abri. La prfecture dIle-de-France, qui a cr le 16 mars son propre Observatoire francilien des personnes hberges et  la rue, parvient au chiffre affolant de 100 000 personnes loges chaque soir par lEtat, soit une augmentation de 50 % en trois ans.
> 
> La Fondation Abb-Pierre (FAP) et la Fdration europenne des associations nationales travaillant avec les sans-abri (Feantsa, sise  Bruxelles) rvlent, mercredi 21 mars, leurs statistiques  lchelle europenne : sur 220 millions de mnages, prs de 11 millions sont en tat de privation svre de logement, cest--dire quils nont pas de domicile personnel, sont  la rue ou hbergs chez un tiers, en centre dhbergement, en foyer, en htel social
> 
>  La dfinition du sans-abrisme a beau ne pas tre la mme dun pays  lautre, partout en Europe les hausses sont spectaculaires , rvle Sarah Coupechoux, de la FAP : + 150 % en Allemagne, entre 2014 et 2016 ; + 145 % en Irlande, entre 2014 et 2017 ; + 169 % au Royaume-Uni entre 2010 et 2017 ; + 96 %  Bruxelles entre 2008 et 2016 ; + 20,5 % en Espagne entre 2014 et 2016 ; + 17 % en France entre 2016 et 2017, en tenant compte des 20 845 personnes qui ont demand un hbergement au  115  en juin 2017 par rapport  juin 2016.


On notera la trs belle performance des allemands avec une hausse de 150% des SDF en deux ans. Quand je m'vertue  dire que les bonnes performances conomiques ne refltent en rien la qualit de vie de la population... ce n'est pas sans raison.

Plus loin dans l'article, on parle de l'exception Finlandaise (qui a investi massivement dans la construction de logements sociaux selon une information de France Inter de ce jour).

L'article voque aussi les anglais, qui tout comme Macron, ont rduit les allocations logement mais plus drastiquement:



> Au Royaume-Uni, entre 2011 et 2017, le choix inverse dune rduction des dpenses de prvention et du nombre de logements sociaux a conduit  une augmentation des dpenses dhbergement temporaire, pour faire face  une hausse de 60 % du nombre des mnages hbergs, jusqu atteindre 77 240 en mars 2017, parmi lesquels 120 000 enfants.
> 
> Par ailleurs, la politique de rduction, en 2011, du montant des aides au logement accordes  chacun, de  156 euros par mois, na pas, comme escompt, entran une baisse des loyers mais fait bondir (+ 56 % en cinq ans) le nombre dallocataires ! Le budget des aides au logement y atteint aujourdhui le chiffre astronomique de 33 milliards deuros, contre 18 milliards deuros en France.


J'espre que ceux qui affirmaient l'anne dernire que la baisse des allocations logement entrainerait une baisse des loyers, en prendront bonne note. Et qu'ils ne viennent pas dire qu'il faudrait une baisse plus significative des allocations puisque les anglais ont test avant nous.

C'est d'ailleurs le problme de la politique de Macron. Il dfend une politique ultralibrale dj applique auparavant dans d'autres pays europens: _on a dj l'exprience de cette politique et des catastrophes sociales et conomiques qu'elle entraine_. Nanmoins certains trouvent encore  le dfendre en disant qu'il nous construit un avenir prometteur. 

En dveloppement informatique, cela reviendrait  recommander des lignes de code pleines de bug abondamment documents. Mais bon, pas grave, vous n'aurez qu' dire au client rleur, que vous tes jeune, suprieurement intelligent, que vous lui avez fait un code progressiste, et que l'Europe le protge  ::lol::

----------


## Ryu2000

> C'est d'ailleurs le problme de la politique de Macron. Il dfend une politique ultralibrale dj applique auparavant dans d'autres pays europens: _on a dj l'exprience de cette politique et des catastrophes sociales et conomiques qu'elle entraine_. Nanmoins certains trouvent encore  le dfendre en disant qu'il nous construit un avenir prometteur.


C'est parce que le gouvernement est contraint de respecter la rgles des 3% du dficit public, et la seule chose que le gouvernement est prt  faire c'est de diminuer les dpenses publiques (aides au logement, etc).

APL : LES IDES DE BERCY POUR TAILLER ENCORE DANS LES AIDES AU LOGEMENT



> Dans l'entourage de Grald Darmanin, ministre de l'Action et des Comptes Publics, on voque davantage des "travaux techniques", rien de trs "politique". Namoins, le Monde affirme que si ces pistes d'tudes sont mises en oeuvre, elles pourraient provoquer une grande colre auprs de la population. *L'une des aides principales concernes est l'allocation logement, la fameuse APL, dj rduite de cinq euros mensuels sur dcision du gouvernement.* Une dcision qui avait suscit un toll, notamment chez les tudiants.


Dpenses publiques, APL: Macron na pas la bonne mthode, selon Franois Ecalle



> Sur le budget 2017, les coups de rabots se multiplient dans les armes, la justice ou lUniversit. Est-ce la bonne mthode?
> 
> *Le gouvernement na pas le choix. Pour revenir en dessous des 3% de dficit ds cette anne*, leffort ne peut porter que sur les crdits budgtaires de lEtat. On na pas le temps de rformer. Il faut faire des conomies trs vite.


On sait que c'est une mauvaise stratgie qui ne fonctionne pas du tout (on a vu ce qu'a donn l'austrit en Grce), mais on va le faire quand mme.

----------


## el_slapper

> (.../...)
> J'espre que ceux qui affirmaient l'anne dernire que la baisse des allocations logement entrainerait une baisse des loyers, en prendront bonne note. Et qu'ils ne viennent pas dire qu'il faudrait une baisse plus significative des allocations puisque les anglais ont test avant nous.(.../...)


J'avais rajout : si la construction suit _l ou il y a des emplois_. Elle ne suit pas - ou pas assez. Dont acte.

D'ailleurs, je suis a tout en habitant un quartier ou les immeubles(d'habitation  plus de 80%) poussent comme des champignons, mais je ne suis pas dupe : vu les prix, seuls des gens avec une bonne situation comme moi peuvent en profiter. C'est mieux que rien, mais c'est largement insuffisant.

----------


## Ecthelion2

> D'ailleurs, je suis a tout en habitant un quartier ou les immeubles(d'habitation  plus de 80%) poussent comme des champignons, mais je ne suis pas dupe : vu les prix, seuls des gens avec une bonne situation comme moi peuvent en profiter. C'est mieux que rien, mais c'est largement insuffisant.


D'ailleurs si je me souviens bien tu es  Montpellier, qui est peut-tre moins touche vu que c'est un grosse ville, mais de mmoire, l'Hrault est un des dpartement avec le taux de chmage le plus lev du pays, du coup oui, cela ne va pas forcment tre vident pour les gens de venir s'installer l...

----------


## el_slapper

> D'ailleurs si je me souviens bien tu es  Montpellier, qui est peut-tre moins touche vu que c'est un grosse ville, mais de mmoire, l'Hrault est un des dpartement avec le taux de chmage le plus lev du pays, du coup oui, cela ne va pas forcment tre vident pour les gens de venir s'installer l...


(pour une fois que je ne prcise pas que je suis  Montpellier..... :8-):  )

Enfin, il faut voir plus en dtail. L'Hrault, c'est quand mme deux ples bien disjoints : les services  Montpellier, l'industrie  Bziers. Et c'est Bziers qui en a pris plein la gueule. Le chmage n'est pas ngligeable  Montpellier, mais il n'est pas insupportable non plus comme il peut l'tre  Bziers.

L'aspect soleil joue beaucoup, aussi. Tous les mois, plus de 1000 personnes tentent leur chance dans l'Hrault. Au bout de six mois, il en restera moins de 500. Mais a aussi, a tire le chmage vers le haut, y compris  Montpellier, qui certes est dynamique et crer de l'emploi, mais pas  la vitesse ncessaire pour absorber tout a. Une bonne partie de ces emplois sont au SMIC, d'ailleurs, et les mesures gouvernementales pro-smic(en rponse aux gilets jaunes) ont t trs bien accueillies ici - en tous cas par le tissu urbain pauvre, anciens ou nouveaux venus. Mais a reste difficile de se loger pour eux. Les nouveaux immeubles arrivent  peine  accueillir les nouveaux venus de la sunny french tech(comme moi) ou les tudiants toujours plus nombreux. Pour les smicards, a reste une sacre galre.

A Bziers, c'est double peine. Non seulement les jobs sont impossibles  trouver, mais en plus, le logement reste cher(mme si moins cher qu' Montpellier). Pas tonnant que les gens votent populiste, ils n'ont pas grand chose  perdre. Et ils n'ont souvent pas les moyens d'aller chercher du boulot ailleurs. Un des trucs que les gens des classes sociales suprieures n'arrivent pas  comprendre : mais pourquoi les smicards restent l ou ils sont au lieu d'aller l ou il y a du boulot? Ben, parce qu'ils n'ont pas les moyens de se payer un dmnagement. En outre, les chiffres que j'ai donn ci-dessus disent que ceux qui essayent quand mme se retrouvent dans une merde noire quand a foire - et a foire souvent. Un Emmanuel Macron qui se foire sait qu'il pourra toujours rebondir grce  un soutien familial riche. Tout le monde n'a pas ce filet de scurit.

----------


## benjani13

Castaner sur l'homme  Besanon qui s'est pris un coup de matraque  la tte totalement injustifi : *"Il n'y a pas d'images de violence policire"*

Il dit qu'il y a effectivement un policier qui a *pouss* quelqu'un durant une charge (pas mention du coup de matraque), et rpte le mensonge du prfet dj dmont par les vidos comme quoi le manifestant s'appretait  ramasser une grenade lacrymo pour la relancer (les vidos montrent qu'une grenade lacrymo tombe au pied de l'homme et que celui ci s'en loigne).




https://france3-regions.francetvinfo...r-1649388.html
Une version avec les images  Besanon entrecoupes: https://twitter.com/_miss_ives_/stat...07174175277056

Vous pouvez aussi voir la squence brute de plus de 6 minutes lors de laquelle on voit l'homme se faire matraqu. On se rend compte de la disproportion hallucinante de la force employe face  quelques dizaines de personnes parpilles:




L'AFP a interview des manifestants mutils durant les manifestations des gilets jaunes: *"Gilets jaunes", "lycens" ou simples "passants" : la vie d'aprs des borgns*

Il y a peu de temps des militants colos ont organiss des actions symbolique dans des mairies. A chaque fois, ils dcrochaient le portrait de Macron et l'emportait. Tout cela sans aucune violence. La machine judiciaire s'est mise en route et selon le collectif trois des membres ont t plac en garde  vue. L'histoire ne s'arrte pas l. Ce sont dsormais *les journalistes* invits par le collectif  couvrir leurs actions qui sont inquits par la justice:




> Notre confrre du Maine-Libre a reu ce mardi 2 avril une convocation de la compagnie de gendarmerie du Mans en vue dune audition libre dans le cadre dune enqute. Il est  souponn davoir commis ou tent de commettre linfraction de vol en runion . Un correspondant local de presse dOuest-France a galement t convoqu par la gendarmerie.


http://www.snj.fr/article/portrait-d...erie-640068755

Aprs avoir considr les manifestants pacifiques complices des casseurs, ce sont maintenant les journalistes qui seront aussi complices si ils couvrent des actions politiques...

----------


## benjani13

Macron en dplacement en Corse pour son dernier meeting du grand foutage de gueule dbat. On savait que Macron nous prenait pour des jambons, mais de l  plus savoir faire la diffrence...




(c'est pas trolldi mais je pouvais pas m'empcher :p)

----------


## ABCIWEB

> J'espre que ceux qui affirmaient l'anne dernire que la baisse des allocations logement entrainerait une baisse des loyers, en prendront bonne note. Et qu'ils ne viennent pas dire qu'il faudrait une baisse plus significative des allocations puisque les anglais ont test avant nous





> J'avais rajout : si la construction suit _l ou il y a des emplois_. Elle ne suit pas - ou pas assez. Dont acte.


Je ne pensais pas particulirement  toi, mais  ceux qui ont cru  cet argument fallacieux du gouvernement alors qu'il s'agissait simplement de faire des conomies sur le dos des plus pauvres.

L'exemple anglais montre que la rduction des allocations logements, mme drastique, ne se traduit pas par une baisse des loyers dans le priv. C'est un fait tabli avec maintenant 8 ans de recul.

Une construction massive de logements sociaux pourrait sans doute inverser la tendance pour certains loyers dans le priv comme tu le dis, mais c'est indpendant du montant des allocations logements. Il n'y a pas de corrlation entre les deux ou il faudrait expliquer laquelle. 

En d'autres termes, si une proposition A ne peut pas tre dmontre, je ne serai pas plus convaincu de sa pertinence si on me dit que A + B est pertinent. Ma petite formation scientifique me dirait de tester sparment la proposition B pour voir si l'on obtient pas le mme rsultat. Ce ne serait pas la premire fois qu'on tente de nous vendre des trucs inutiles avec des arguments fallacieux.

----------


## MiaowZedong

> Je ne pensais pas particulirement  toi, mais  ceux qui ont cru  cet argument fallacieux du gouvernement alors qu'il s'agissait simplement de faire des conomies sur le dos des plus pauvres.
> [...]
> Une construction massive de logements sociaux pourrait sans doute inverser la tendance pour certains loyers dans le priv comme tu le dis, mais c'est indpendant du montant des allocations logements. Il n'y a pas de corrlation entre les deux ou il faudrait expliquer laquelle.


Je ne sais pas si c'est ce que pensait *el_slapper*, mais pour que la baisse des APL se traduise par une baisse des loyers, il est strictement ncessaire qu'il y ait une vive concurrence entre les bailleurs. C'est de l'conomie de base. Hors sur le segment des mnages modestes, il y a dj plus de demande que d'offre, donc tout le contraire d'une concurrence entre bailleurs. Pour que la baisse se reprcute sur les loyers, il aurait fallu qu'il y ait une forte construction de logements, mais la baisse des APL incite les investisseurs  construire encore moins....

Donc oui, au final il s'agit bien de faire des conomies sur le dos des pauvres, car le gouvernment n'est pas incomptent au poins d'ignorer que l'offre de logements est insuffisante.

----------


## Ryu2000

> le gouvernment n'est pas incomptent au poins d'ignorer que l'offre de logements est insuffisante.


C'est mal optimis, parce qu'il y a beaucoup de logements inhabits.
Les logements vacants se multiplient alors que la France manque de toits



> Si le nombre de logements augmente de 374.000 par an, pas moins de 23% de ces logis sont en ralit vacants. Cest six fois plus que dans les annes 1990, daprs une tude rcente de lInsee. De son ct, le gouvernement mise sur la loi Elan pour rduire cette tendance.
> (...)
> Entre 2010 et 2015, le nombre de logements vacants a progress chaque anne de 3,4 %. Pour comparaison, cest un rythme 6 fois plus lev que dans les annes 1990. Quelque 86.900 units sont ainsi dclares vides annuellement. Et la situation ne sest pas arrange depuis: la Fdration nationale de limmobilier (FNAIM) estime  3 millions le nombre de ces habitations en 2017, soit 8.4 % du parc immobilier franais. La vacance de logements contribue dailleurs, plus que les rsidences secondaires ou occasionnelles,  la croissance du parc.

----------


## benjani13

Intervention ubuesque de Nicolle Belloubet qui dplore l'utilisation sur les rseaux sociaux de phrases qui ne tombent pas sous le coup de la loi mais qui restent ambigus, en prenant pour exemple les deux personnes se partageant la place d'ennemie public numro 1,  savoir Maxime Nicolle et Eric Drouet.

https://twitter.com/bienloupet/statu...07701307449345

C'est le jeu ma pauvre Lucette! Il y a ce qui est illgale, et il y a ce qui ne l'est pas. Malheureusement il semble que la ministre de la justice souhaiterai que cette distinction soit un peu plus mallable. Et est-ce le rle de la ministre de la justice de citer des noms comme a? On ressent donc une volont d'arrter des gens qui ne font rien d'illgales de son propre aveux. Et si pour cela il faut tordre leurs paroles, ou bien mme crer de nouveau dlits  la carte, elle le fera.

Pour info Maxime Nicolle depuis a t convoqu par la gendarmerie pour une audition en vue d'un placement en garde  vue, prvue hier. Au dernier moment la convocation en vue de placer en garde  vue s'est transform en une audition libre. Il est ressortie de cette audition sans que rien ne lui sois reprocher.

Sinon, le conseil constitutionnel a donn son avis sur la loi anti casseur. Seule l'article 3 permettant des interdictions administratives de manifester a t rejet. Reste des choses tranges, comme le dlit de dissimulation de visage dans une manifestation ou aux abords, punis d'un an d'emprisonnement et 15000 euros d'amandes. J'avais dans l'ide qu'une sanction tait proportionnelle  l'acte... Quel violence inou y a il dans le fait de se cacher le visage qui mrite 1 an de prison...
Donc oubliez vos charpes si vous avez un peu mal  la gorge, les capuches si il pleut, les masques pour se protger des lacrymos ou tout simplement de la pollution urbaine...

https://www.francetvinfo.fr/societe/...r_3265603.html

----------


## Ryu2000

> On ressent donc une volont d'arrter des gens qui ne font rien d'illgales de son propre aveux. Et si pour cela il faut tordre leurs paroles, ou bien mme crer de nouveau dlits  la carte, elle le fera.


Et certains pensent qu'on est le pays des droits de l'homme  ::ptdr:: 




> comme le dlit de dissimulation de visage dans une manifestation ou aux abords, punis d'un an d'emprisonnement et 15000 euros d'amandes.


Des sudois ont trouv la solution :
QUAND DES ULTRAS SUDOIS PORTENT LE NIQAB



> Des ultras sudois se sont fait remarquer ce week-end dans les tribunes de la Friends Arena du club dAIK, en portant des niqabs, afin de masquer leurs visages. Il ne sagissait pas dun acte religieux, *mais bien dune parade  une nouvelle loi du pays, interdisant les masques lors de manifestations sportives.*


Bon en France a ne fonctionnerait pas.
Interdiction du niqab : la France "condamne" par un groupe d'experts de l'ONU



> Une amende de 150 euros depuis 2010. Le Comit des droits de l'homme, qui dpend du Haut-Commissariat pour les droits de l'Homme de l'ONU, avait t saisi en 2016 par deux Franaises de confession musulmane condamnes  une amende pour le port en public du niqab, le voile islamique intgral avec seulement une ouverture pour les yeux. Une loi, adopte par le Parlement franais en 2010, interdit tout vtement dissimulant le visage dans l'espace public sous peine d'une amende pouvant aller jusqu' 150 euros. 
> 
> "L'interdiction gnralise du niqab tait une mesure trop radicale". Dans un communiqu de presse, le Comit a jug que "l'interdiction du niqab viole la libert de religion [et] les droits humains" de ces deux musulmanes. "Le Comit reconnat que les tats peuvent exiger des individus qu'ils dcouvrent leur visage dans des circonstances spcifiques dans le cadre de contrles d'identit, mais il a t d'avis que l'interdiction gnralise du niqab tait une mesure trop radicale", poursuit le communiqu.

----------


## el_slapper

> Je ne sais pas si c'est ce que pensait *el_slapper*, mais pour que la baisse des APL se traduise par une baisse des loyers, il est strictement ncessaire qu'il y ait une vive concurrence entre les bailleurs. C'est de l'conomie de base. Hors sur le segment des mnages modestes, il y a dj plus de demande que d'offre, donc tout le contraire d'une concurrence entre bailleurs. Pour que la baisse se reprcute sur les loyers, il aurait fallu qu'il y ait une forte construction de logements, mais la baisse des APL incite les investisseurs  construire encore moins....
> 
> Donc oui, au final il s'agit bien de faire des conomies sur le dos des pauvres, car le gouvernement n'est pas incomptent au poins d'ignorer que l'offre de logements est insuffisante.


C'est bien quand on rpond pour moi mieux que je ne saurais le faire. Dit autrement, on a mis la charrue, et on attend toujours les bufs.

Avec les 10 milliards pour importer des "informaticiens sans diplme", on pourrait construire combien de logements sociaux _en zones de tension_? ( vue de nez, entre cinquante et cent mille. Donc pas assez, il faudrait dix fois plus, au moins. Mais a librerait un peu de tension quand mme. Et en plus, a donnerait une rente  l'tat, avec tous ces loyers. Et en plus a faciliterait les embauches pour les entreprises, en permettant  plus de gens de vivre  cot de leurs bureaux - c'est a, une politique d'amnagement du territoire).

----------


## benjani13

> C'est bien quand on rpond pour moi mieux que je ne saurais le faire. Dit autrement, on a mis la charrue, et on attend toujours les bufs.
> 
> Avec les 10 milliards pour importer des "informaticiens sans diplme", on pourrait construire combien de logements sociaux _en zones de tension_? ( vue de nez, entre cinquante et cent mille. Donc pas assez, il faudrait dix fois plus, au moins. Mais a librerait un peu de tension quand mme. Et en plus, a donnerait une rente  l'tat, avec tous ces loyers. Et en plus a faciliterait les embauches pour les entreprises, en permettant  plus de gens de vivre  cot de leurs bureaux - c'est a, une politique d'amnagement du territoire).


Il faut aussi que cette construction massive de logements sois sous tendu par une vision de l'organisation du territoire  dfinir. Si c'est pour concentrer encore plus de gens au mme endroit avec tous les dfauts que a apporte (vu dans mon ancienne ville o tous les petits bouts d'espace bois on t ras pour construire, pas trs sympa...), si c'est pour recrer des banlieue pauvres ferms sur elles mmes a n'en vaut pas la peine et c'est repousser le problme de quelques annes. Il faut que l'organisation du territoire en elle mme pousse  une dconcentration des trs grosses villes et donc  une baisse des loyers, une facilit  accder  un logement. Aprs les problmes et solutions sont diffrents entre grandes, moyenne et petites villes. Il y a peut tre un quilibre  amliorer en incitant fortement les grosses boites  s'implanter en dehors de l'IDF (mais pour a il faudrait peut tre garder en tat et mme amliorer notre rseau ferr pour pouvoir aller facilement voire les clients).

----------


## el_slapper

> Il faut aussi que cette construction massive de logements sois sous tendu par une vision de l'organisation du territoire  dfinir. Si c'est pour concentrer encore plus de gens au mme endroit avec tous les dfauts que a apporte (vu dans mon ancienne ville o tous les petits bouts d'espace bois on t ras pour construire, pas trs sympa...), si c'est pour recrer des banlieue pauvres ferms sur elles mmes a n'en vaut pas la peine et c'est repousser le problme de quelques annes. Il faut que l'organisation du territoire en elle mme pousse  une dconcentration des trs grosses villes et donc  une baisse des loyers, une facilit  accder  un logement. Aprs les problmes et solutions sont diffrents entre grandes, moyenne et petites villes. Il y a peut tre un quilibre  amliorer en incitant fortement les grosses boites  s'implanter en dehors de l'IDF (mais pour a il faudrait peut tre garder en tat et mme amliorer notre rseau ferr pour pouvoir aller facilement voire les clients).


Le problme, c'est qu'on ne peut pas forcer une boite  s'installer l ou on veut. Les forces de concentration sont trs fortes, dans l'industrie(Toulouse et l'aronautique), et encore plus dans les services(Silicon Valley) Ce qu'ils font en ce moment au sud-est de Montpellier est pas mal : mlange de logements, de commerces, et de bureaux. Ca ne fait pas baisser les prix, mais a rduit notablement les besoins en transport(en 1 station de tram, j'ai quasiment tous mes commerces et services publics sous la main, en 2 je suis au boulot).

Ce que je ne vois pas comment faire, c'est comment remettre de l'emploi  Bziers, par exemple, alors que a rsoudrait bien des problmes.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Le problme, c'est qu'on ne peut pas forcer une boite  s'installer l ou on veut. Les forces de concentration sont trs fortes, dans l'industrie(Toulouse et l'aronautique), et encore plus dans les services(Silicon Valley)


La concentration d'entreprises dans une mme zone a principalement des inconvnients.

Victime de son propre succs, la Silicon Valley serait dsormais en dclin et les entreprises technologiques prfreraient sinstaller ailleurs



> Au cours des derniers mois, un nombre croissant de chefs dentreprises installs dans la Silicon Valley ont flirt avec lide de quitter cette rgion. Pour justifier cette envie daller voir ailleurs, certains ont voqu *le cot exorbitant de la vie, limmobilier hors de prix et les impts levs* qui caractrisent San Francisco et sa banlieue.
> (...)
> Dautres chefs dentreprises disent ne plus se reconnaitre dans les valeurs prnes au sein de la Silicon Valley. Pour ces derniers, elle serait devenue un espace qui a perdu son  ct cool  dautrefois, un lieu o *la recherche du profit, loptimisation fiscale, les mauvaises mentalits et loppression en milieu professionnel auraient pris lascendant sur le reste*
> (...)
> Peter Thiel, un membre du conseil dadministration de Facebook, a estim que la culture qui anime la Silicon Valley est actuellement  toxique . Cest pourquoi il a dlocalis une partie de ses activits vers une autre ville.  *Cest tellement cher, cest tellement encombr, et franchement, vous voyez aussi des opportunits dans dautres endroits*,  a pour sa part dclar Patrick McKenna, le fondateur de High Ridge Venture Partners.

----------


## benjani13

> Le problme, c'est qu'on ne peut pas forcer une boite  s'installer l ou on veut. Les forces de concentration sont trs fortes, dans l'industrie(Toulouse et l'aronautique), et encore plus dans les services(Silicon Valley) Ce qu'ils font en ce moment au sud-est de Montpellier est pas mal : mlange de logements, de commerces, et de bureaux. Ca ne fait pas baisser les prix, mais a rduit notablement les besoins en transport(en 1 station de tram, j'ai quasiment tous mes commerces et services publics sous la main, en 2 je suis au boulot).
> 
> Ce que je ne vois pas comment faire, c'est comment remettre de l'emploi  Bziers, par exemple, alors que a rsoudrait bien des problmes.


Effectivement mon message tait un vux et je n'ai pas vraiment de solution. On peut imaginer divers incitations... Le cas de Montpellier est intressant effectivement, le problme principale chez moi en IDF est la distance logement travail, avec en second le nombre d'habitants, ce qui ralenti le trajet (routes et transports en communs saturs).

Ryu> Les tmoignages que tu cites des patrons de la Sillicon Valleys sont plutt faux cul et mme indcents. Pensent il au gars qui leur sert leur caf le matin ou  celle qui passe l'aspirateur dans leur bureau pour qui c'est l'enfer depuis 10 ans?

https://www.lesechos.fr/2016/09/sili...u-decor-212116

----------


## Ryu2000

> Pensent il au gars qui leur serre leur caf le matin ou  celle qui passe l'aspirateur dans leur bureau pour qui c'est l'enfer depuis 10 ans?


Ils n'ont qu'a se barrer de San Fransisco, c'est invivable, comme Paris.
Mais normalement les salaires de tout le monde augmentent, par exemple  New York il y a des boueurs qui gagnent 70 000$/an, parce que le logement cote super cher.

The $100,000 job: Garbage workers



> Molina made $112,000 last year as a garbage truck driver and Sankar made $100,000 as a helper, riding on the back of the truck. Their wages have grown in eight of the last nine years, according to their bosses, brothers David and Jerry Antonacci, owners of Crown Container, a waste management company.
> 
> Molina dropped out of high school in the 10th grade and he's worked at Crown for 10 years. *He says his starting salary was about $80,000*. Sankar too dropped out of school before migrating to the U.S. from Guyana 20 years ago.


C'est un salaire largement mrit.
Aprs ya peut-tre moyen d'habiter en dehors de New York et de vivre un peu prs correctement (en plus les boueurs prennent tt donc ils vitent les bouchons).

===
J'imagine qu' Paris tous les salaires sont augments, parce que si quelqu'un gagne le SMIC a Paris il ne peut pas survivre.

----------


## el_slapper

> Effectivement mon message tait un vux et je n'ai pas vraiment de solution. On peut imaginer divers incitations... Le cas de Montpellier est intressant effectivement, le problme principale chez moi en IDF est la distance logement travail, avec en second le nombre d'habitants, ce qui ralenti le trajet (routes et transports en communs saturs).


J'ai vcu 32 ans en cumul en Idf, je connais le sujet. Quand je parle de Montpellier, tout le monde me hurle "le soleiiiiiiil"(invisible ce jour). Moi je rponds "temps de transport". Aprs, j'ai conscience d'avoir un peu de bol en termes de positionnement, mais la grande majorit de mes collgues est au bureau en moins de 40 minutes, ce qui en Idf relve du doux rve.

La plupart des boulots sont en effet  la Dfense ou dans Paris mme, ou se loger relve du dlire si on ne vit pas seul avec 3 smics.




> Ryu> Les tmoignages que tu cites des patrons de la Sillicon Valley sont plutt faux cul et mme indcents. Pensent il au gars qui leur serre leur caf le matin ou  celle qui passe l'aspirateur dans leur bureau pour qui c'est l'enfer depuis 10 ans?


Exact. L'idologie californienne du "on ne recrute que les meilleurs(et on jette tous les autres  la poubelle)" est hautement puante. Et pas seulement par leur dfinition de "meilleur"(homme blanc ou asiatique sur-diplm issu de la classe moyenne, au QI au dessus de 135, qui a appris par cur toutes les astuces des entretiens standard de la silicon valley, de prfrence clibataire et surtout sans enfants).

----------


## fredoche

C'est a le nouveau monde de Macron non ? 
Exclusion  tous les tages, et mme dans la rue. L'idologie californienne n'est-elle pas celle porte aussi par ce mec ?
Et on apprenait il y a une ou 2 semaines que Paris tait devenue la ville la plus chre au monde...

Il est loin le Paris des poulbots, des titis, des piafs et aznavour. Il ne reste plus que les cartes postales. Il y a encore 20 ans les parisiens me prsentaient cette ville comme populaire, dsormais ils en sont chasss.


Moi j'ai toujours pas compris ce besoin de concentration dans l'IT. Quand on passe ses journes devant un cran connect  un rseau qui permet d'adresser tous les ordinateurs de la plante en IPv4, nonobstant le NAT, et tous les ordis de la galaxie en IPv6, je ne comprends pas.

----------


## benjani13

> Moi j'ai toujours pas compris ce besoin de concentration dans l'IT. Quand on passe ses journes devant un cran connect  un rseau qui permet d'adresser tous les ordinateurs de la plante en IPv4, nonobstant le NAT, et tous les ordis de la galaxie en IPv6, je ne comprends pas.


+1. Le grand paradoxe c'est que les boites (et pas seulement l'IT) arrivent trs bien  sous traiter au Maroc ou en Inde,  bosser avec des succursales dans le monde entier, outrepassant mme la difficult des dcalages horaires. Mais s'installer  200Km de Paris c'est impossible. Va comprendre...

----------


## ABCIWEB

> Je ne sais pas si c'est ce que pensait *el_slapper*, mais pour que la baisse des APL se traduise par une baisse des loyers, il est strictement ncessaire qu'il y ait une vive concurrence entre les bailleurs. C'est de l'conomie de base. Hors sur le segment des mnages modestes, il y a dj plus de demande que d'offre, donc tout le contraire d'une concurrence entre bailleurs. Pour que la baisse se reprcute sur les loyers, il aurait fallu qu'il y ait une forte construction de logements, mais la baisse des APL incite les investisseurs  construire encore moins...


Bien entendu qu'une offre suprieure ou au moins quivalente  la demande entrainerait une meilleure concurrence mais c'est vrai dans tous les domaines, d'une manire gnrale. C'est de l'conomie de base comme tu dis et donc indpendant du montant des allocations. Tu retombes dans mon schma prcdent, en nonant une vidence B et en tentant de la relier  une proposition A, alors qu'il n'y a pas de corrlation entre les deux.

Ton raisonnement serait recevable si *tous* les logements modestes taient occups par des personnes ayant *toutes* droit aux allocations, dans ce cas on pourrait comprendre que le march priv tente de capter une partie de cette subvention. Mais c'est loin d'tre la ralit. Un mme appartement dans le priv est souvent occup successivement par des personnes n'ayant pas droit, ou ayant droit aux allocations, c'est d'ailleurs parfois la mme personne/mnage qui suite  un licenciement aura un droit aux allocations tout en gardant le mme logement. Pour dire que les propritaires du priv louent au prix du march sans se proccuper du montant des allocations logement (sauf ceux qui investissent spcifiquement dans des logements sociaux type HLM). 

Selon cet article du Monde, 22% des mnages bnficient d'allocations, et si l'on dduit ceux qui sont hbergs dans des logements sociaux type HLM, le pourcentage hberg dans le priv est logiquement bien moindre. Comment croire que le prix moyen dans le priv puisse tre dtermin par un march aussi restreint? D'autant plus qu'un logement modeste n'aura aucun problme pour trouver des locataires qui n'ont pas ncessairement droit aux allocations logements, puisque la hausse continue et exponentielle des frais fixes, pousse naturellement les classes moyennes infrieures (sans parler des plus pauvres) vers ce type de logement.




> Donc oui, au final il s'agit bien de faire des conomies sur le dos des pauvres, car le gouvernement n'est pas incomptent au poins d'ignorer que l'offre de logements est insuffisante.


Oui et il y avait surtout l'ide sous-jacente, que le fait de taper sur les plus pauvres pourrait  terme tre bnfique pour les autres, ce qui est tout  fait dans la ligne des "gens qui ne sont rien" et du corporatisme nausabond que ce gouvernement distille en permanence.

----------


## zecreator

"On recherche tous le bonheur, sans savoir exactement  quoi a peut ressembler." (Jacques Brel)

----------


## Mat.M

> Il est loin le Paris des poulbots, des titis, des piafs et aznavour. Il ne reste plus que les cartes postales. Il y a encore 20 ans les parisiens me prsentaient cette ville comme populaire, dsormais ils en sont chasss.


bonsoir c'est exact et en sociologie on appelle cela la gentrification




> "On recherche tous le bonheur, sans savoir exactement  quoi a peut ressembler." (Jacques Brel)


le bohneur demeure une chose abstraite donc oui quelque part abstraite et intangible...

----------


## benjani13

On commence  nous rpter  droite  gauche que le grand dbat ne changera rien du tout:




> Les deux ministres coordinateurs du "grand dbat" ont indiqu dimanche dans un entretien  Ouest France qu'il n'y avait pas "unanimit" des Franais sur tous les sujets, "y compris sur les totems" tels l'ISF ou le rfrendum d'initiative citoyenne (RIC).


On leur dit que Macron n'a pas t lu  lunanimit?




> "On est rentr dans le dbat avec ces deux totems", rtablissement de l'ISF et cration d'un RIC, "mais ils se sont progressivement dilus avec d'autres proccupations",


Tradusions les: on a pas mis l'ISF et le RIC dans les fiches servant  mener les dbat.

https://www.europe1.fr/societe/grand...le-ric-3887597


Darmanin nous dit que les franais sont obsds par la baisse des impts. Il rfute l'ide d'une baisse ou suppression de la TVA sur les produits de premires ncessits, invoquant le fait, effectivement probable, que ce seront les distributeurs qui y profiteront de cette baisse de TVA en montant les prix. Maintenant c'est un tonnant aveux de faiblesse, qui est surtout un aveux de lachet quand "en mme temps" ils sont capables de passer des lois en un mois pour pouvoir mettre le quidam qui manifeste en prison. Fort avec les faibles, faible avec les forts...

De plus comme toujours il ne parle pas du vrai dbat qui est la dpense sociale. Qu'est-ce que nous voulons financer collectivement, quelles services publiques nous voulons, en quel quantit, en quel qualit. En bref, quel modle de socit voulons-nous. C'est la dessus que nous devons nous prononcer. Le montant de limpt dcoule de ce choix. Reste  l'appliquer de faon juste ensuite.

https://www.20minutes.fr/economie/24...selon-darmanin


Acte 21 des giletst jaunes. A Caen, les membres d'une troupe de chanteurs et musiciens ont t verbaliss chacun pour "avoir manifest" dans un lieu interdit de manifestation.





A Nantes, une partie de la ville sous un nuage de lacrymo. La police va mme jusqu' lancer des lacrymos  l'intrieur d'une fte foraine, au milieu des gosses, certains bloqus dans les manges. C'est tellement dgueulasse...



https://twitter.com/D_MoS_Kr_A_Tos/s...21335337164800
Signalement de David Dufresne: https://twitter.com/davduf/status/1114933490783522817


Toujours  Nantes, manifestants nasss dans une ruelle, gazs, matraqus, fichs:
https://twitter.com/davduf/status/1114919866912444418
https://twitter.com/davduf/status/1114923732945068032


Une nime fois, une quipe de street medic est neutralise (confiscation du matriel de protection et de soin)
https://twitter.com/davduf/status/1114925894005678085


On parle beaucoup des LBD40 (et heureusement vu les mutilations atroces qu'ils provoquent) mais au final trs peu des lacrymos, qui sont les armes les plus injustes car touchant tout le monde sans distinction. C'est le paroxysme de ce que dnonce Alexandre Langlois, une doctrine de gestion de la foule qui rprime aveuglement. Les gaz lacrymo sont une vrai saloperie, on en parle souvent comme un gaz qui "provoque une gne" et donc pousse les personnes  fuir la zone. Non, les lacrymos empchent tout bonnement de respirer. De plus comme vous ne voyez rien (yeux qui brulent + fume blanche), c'est difficile de savoir o aller pour se mettre  l'abri. Rester bloquer dans un nuage de lacrymo peut entrainer des consquences dramatiques. 

Un exemple  l'acte 21 de ce que provoque les lacrymos, une gamine en dtresse respiratoire (pas de lien avec la fte foraine c'est dans une autre ville):



https://twitter.com/Le_M_Poireau/sta...36047504293889

Rappelons que les gaz lacrymos sont interdits sur les champs de batailles...


Une rflexion en lien avec cette dernire vido. Les mdias parlent tout le temps du nombre de manifestants le samedi, qui certes n'est pas norme. Mais je pense que ce n'est pas comprendre le mouvement que de prendre cette unique indicateur. On relativise ce chiffre par un autre indicateur: la dure du mouvement. Il est important, car le but est de maintenir la pression sur la dure. Mais il y a un troisime indicateur pour ce mouvement qui n'est jamais rapport, et je pense que c'est peut tre le plus important: le nombre de villes o  lieu des manifestations, des prises de ronds points, de pages. Pour moi c'est cette indicateur qui montre rellement la gronde qui s'lve de tout le territoire. C'est quand je vois que la vido prcdente  t film  Le Boulou, petit bled des Pyrnes Orientales de 5500 habitants, que je comprend vraiment la profondeur de ce mouvement. C'est quand je vois toutes ces petites villes sous les lacrymos le samedi que je me dit que y a vraiment quelque chose qui se joue.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Et pas seulement par leur dfinition de "meilleur"(homme blanc ou asiatique sur-diplm issu de la classe moyenne, au QI au dessus de 135, qui a appris par cur toutes les astuces des entretiens standard de la silicon valley, de prfrence clibataire et surtout sans enfants).


Je ne crois pas que ce soit vrai l'histoire des surdiplms, les USA c'est le pays du rve amricain (partir de rien et arriver au sommet) et des opportunits.
T'as pas besoin d'avoir un diplme pour prouver que t'es dou.

Y a-t-il une corrlation entre diplme et succs en tant que dveloppeur de logiciels ? Un acteur de la sphre donne son avis
Avoir un diplme d'tudes suprieures restera-t-il une condition ncessaire dans le recrutement IT ? Google, Apple et IBM disent ne plus l'exiger

Ce qui me rappelle a :
Charles Gave: le drame de la France, cest de penser que ceux qui ont fait les meilleures tudes sont les plus intelligents !



> Charles Gave: Le drame de la France, cest de faire 2 erreurs logiques absolument incroyables. La premire, cest de penser que ceux qui ont fait les meilleures tudes sont les plus intelligents. Ce nest pas vrai du tout et cest trs difficile  faire admettre ! Quand jtais tudiant dans mon universit aux Etats-Unis, javais un professeur que jaimais beaucoup et qui nous avait pos la question suivante: Pourquoi croyez-vous quon essaie de vous embaucher ? et on avait tous dit mais il est idiot ce gars l Eh bien cest vident, on cherche  nous embaucher parce quon est les meilleurs. Or mon professeur a rpondu: *pas du tout, vous avez suivi des tudes et cela montre que vous navez aucun caractre ! Si vous aviez eu le moindre caractre, y a longtemps que vous auriez cr votre entreprise Vous avez montr quoi ? Que vous tiez capable de rpter ce que disaient les professeurs, or cela na rien  voir avec lintelligence. 1re erreur: intelligence = tudes, ce nest pas vrai ! Deuxime erreur, cest de penser que parce que vous avez fait les meilleurs tudes, vous tes le plus  mme de prendre les bonnes dcisions. Y a aucun rapport entre les deux.* A partir de ces 2 erreurs, on a bti un systme dducation qui fait monter les gars qui ont une mmoire de cheval et qui nont aucun caractre. Ce sont les deux caractristiques des lites franaises

----------


## el_slapper

> (.../...)Moi j'ai toujours pas compris ce besoin de concentration dans l'IT. Quand on passe ses journes devant un cran connect  un rseau qui permet d'adresser tous les ordinateurs de la plante en IPv4, nonobstant le NAT, et tous les ordis de la galaxie en IPv6, je ne comprends pas.





> +1. Le grand paradoxe c'est que les boites (et pas seulement l'IT) arrivent trs bien  sous traiter au Maroc ou en Inde,  bosser avec des succursales dans le monde entier, outrepassant mme la difficult des dcalages horaires. Mais s'installer  200Km de Paris c'est impossible. Va comprendre...


Il y a plusieurs facteurs. L'un d'entre eux, c'est que tout le monde n'est pas fait pour le tltravail. Moi, je suis assez faiblard quand je bosse de la maison. Donc ils veulent concentrer leurs informaticiens  un endroit prcis(mme ceux qui sont plus efficaces de chez eux...). Mais comme les effectifs dont on a besoin sont fluctuants, c'est plus pratique si toutes les boites - et leurs sous-traitants - sont au mme endroit.

Il y a aussi une question de prestige, les grandes villes donnent une image de dynamisme qui correspond  l'image que ces boites veulent donner. Avoir un bureau  Paris, c'est plus chic qu' Montpellier, et ne parlons pas de Charleville Mzires. Si tout le monde est  Paris, alors il faut tre  Paris - et on va se taper des salaires survalus de 20% pour que nos informaticiens arrivent  se payer des boites de chaussures  80 minutes de la dfense. Mais l'image est plus importante que a.

Il y a aussi un effet d'inertie : Si je monte ma boite, l ou tout le monde est install, je trouverais toujours des candidats et des prestataires pour assurer ma croissance. Si j'ai besoin de 80 experts React  Millau, je vais avoir plus de mal  recruter. Et c'est vrai aussi dans l'industrie. Quand Steve Jobs a choisi Shenzen pour produire le premier IPhone, c'tait parceque c'tait le seul endroit au monde ou on pouvait recruter 120 000 ouvrier et 8 000 ingnieurs de production en 3 semaines. Il y a deux-trois autres endroits en Chine - et aux tat-unis - ou des nombres pareils taient possibles, mais les dlais taient de 9  12 mois. Donc il a fait comme tout le monde, il a accentu la concentration  Shenzen.

Tous ces facteurs sont faibles, mais accumuls, ils finissent par reprsenter une force considrable qui explique l'enfer de l'informaticien parisien(j'ai donn 15 ans, je compatis avec ceux qui y sont toujours). Certains peuvent paraitre moins rationnels que d'autres(l'existant est bien plus rationnel que la hantise du tltravail,  mon sens le prestige est rel, bien que survalu). Mais ils sont tous prsents dans la tte des dcideurs. Et, comme je l'ai dit plus haut, je n'ai pas de remde miracle pour inverser la tendance.

----------


## fredoche

Merci Benjani, mme si en mme temps a me glace le sang de te lire, et durablement.
Personnellement a me pse fortement sur le moral, et a installe en moi une haine sourde et profonde d'une grande partie des politicards: tous ceux qui ont choisi de se rallier  Macron et  LREM. 

J'ai aussi vraiment un souci avec la BAC et la flicaille de manire gnrale. Devenir la main arme du pouvoir contre des gens qui rclament simplement de vivre dignement et un peui de dmocratie relle, et aucun privilge, avantage ou quoi que ce soit d'autre, a laisse  penser sur la mentalit de ces gens.



> Rappelons que les gaz lacrymos sont interdits sur les champs de batailles...


carrment...  ::calim2:: 



> Une rflexion en lien avec cette dernire vido. Les mdias parlent tout le temps du nombre de manifestants le samedi, qui certes n'est pas norme. Mais je pense que ce n'est pas comprendre le mouvement que de prendre cette unique indicateur. On relativise ce chiffre par un autre indicateur: la dure du mouvement. Il est important, car le but est de maintenir la pression sur la dure. Mais il y a un troisime indicateur pour ce mouvement qui n'est jamais rapport, et je pense que c'est peut tre le plus important: le nombre de villes o  lieu des manifestations, des prises de ronds points, de pages. Pour moi c'est cette indicateur qui montre rellement la gronde qui s'lve de tout le territoire. C'est quand je vois que la vido prcdente  t film  Le Boulou, petit bled des Pyrnes Orientales de 5500 habitants, que je comprend vraiment la profondeur de ce mouvement. C'est quand je vois toutes ces petites villes sous les lacrymos le samedi que je me dit que y a vraiment quelque chose qui se joue.


La ralit c'est que c'est partout en France, et pas juste sur un cran de tl, au milieu des Champs-lyses. Il existe des comits dans chaque ville du dpartement. 
Le boulanger du patelin a son affiche  propos des assembles bi-hebdomadaires de GJ qui se tiennent  Chalon. C'est le seul commerce.

L'appauvrissement gnralis de la population n'est pas un leurre, c'est une ralit vcu par beaucoup depuis longtemps, au quotidien.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Il y a aussi une question de prestige, les grandes villes donnent une image de dynamisme qui correspond  l'image que ces boites veulent donner. 
> (...)
> Il y a aussi un effet d'inertie : Si je monte ma boite, l ou tout le monde est install, je trouverais toujours des candidats et des prestataires pour assurer ma croissance.


Le prestige a ne sert  rien.
Je trouve que vouloir un bureau  Paris est une mauvaise ide, c'est beaucoup trop cher, il y a des investissements plus intelligent  faire que louer des bureaux  Paris...

Alors ok il est facile  trouver de la main d'oeuvre sur Paris, mais en mme temps a fonctionne dans les 2 sens, si je met  jour mon CV sur le site de l'APEC et Monster je vais me faire harceler par des SSII beaucoup d'entres elles ont des missions  proposer sur Paris. Donc je vais les envoyer chier parce qu'il est hors de question que j'aille un jour travailler l-bas. C'est cher, les gens perdent du temps dans les transports.
Il y a des gens qui vivent  Rennes et qui vont bosser  Paris, a doit tre pnible. Alors ok les salaires sont plus lev  Paris, mais est-ce que a vaut vraiment le coup ? (j'arrive  comprendre le frontalier qui fait 1h de route pour aller bosser en Suisse, parce qu'il multiplie son salaire par 3, mais aller  Paris c'est pas le mme facteur)

===
Et sinon le pouvoir d'achat des franais diminue encore :
La flambe des prix de lalcool fait tousser les consommateurs



> Et la hausse est plus leve encore pour certaines catgories : si les champagnes sont relativement pargns par ce phnomne (+ 1,1 % depuis fvrier), les mousseux sont  + 5,3 %, le pastis  + 6,8 %, les bires  + 7,3 %, les rhums  + 8,6 % et les gins  + 8,8 % !


Alors ok personne n'est oblig d'acheter du Rhum et du Gin, mais bon a fait encore des prix qui augmentent...
L'industrie a dvelopper une nouvelle stratgie pour que le consommateur ne se rende pas trop compte que son pouvoir d'achat diminue, au lieu d'augmenter les prix ils diminuent la contenance.

Quality Street, Celebrations and Roses tins shrink AGAIN: Size of Christmas favourites has fallen by 40 per cent in past decade despite price staying almost the same



> Quality Street tins have been reduced from 750g to 720g but remain priced at 5
> (...)
> Chocolate lovers have said they are being hit by shrinkflation - the phenomenon of packet sizes falling when prices remain the same.
> Customers this year joked by the time we reach 2025 the tins will fit in the palm of their hand - and cost 8. 
> Robert Opie, who set up the Museum of Brands in Notting Hill, London, said: 'Consumers are outraged by *shrinkflation*. These brands are trusted  we have grown up with them. They are part of our lives and particularly part of the tradition at Christmas.'
> The museum is launch an exhibition highlighting the 150-year tradition of boxed chocolates at Christmas.

----------


## Marco46

> J'ai aussi vraiment un souci avec la BAC et la flicaille de manire gnrale. Devenir la main arme du pouvoir contre des gens qui rclament simplement de vivre dignement et un peui de dmocratie relle, et aucun privilge, avantage ou quoi que ce soit d'autre, a laisse  penser sur la mentalit de ces gens.


Tu voudrais qu'il fasse quoi le policier lambda ? Il dmissionne et il vit de ?

C'est un peu facile de faire porter le tord sur le fonctionnaire lambda qui doit mme pas toucher 2000 balles nets pour faire le sale boulot.

Le vrai problme c'est la mentalit des politiciens qui envoient les forces de l'ordre rprimer au lieu de faire leur boulot de politique. Et eux en plus ils ont pas le moindre problme de conscience.

benjani13 a post une vido (que je peux pas regarder au boulot) d'une gamine lacrymose bah la raction de Macron a serait de considrer que les parents sont irresponsables de laisser une gamine dans une manif parce que c'est normal pour lui de tapisser de gaz lacrymo une manif. Voil le vrai problme.

Regarde pour la mamie qui s'est fait clater le crne la semaine dernire, le problme c'est pas la violence  l'gard de manifestants pacifiques, le problme pour Macron c'est qu'on ose manifester et qu'en plus on ose se plaindre de la rpression ! Bandes de gueux !

----------


## fredoche

> Je ne crois pas que ce soit vrai l'histoire des surdiplms, les USA c'est le pays du rve amricain (partir de rien et arriver au sommet) et des opportunits.
> T'as pas besoin d'avoir un diplme pour prouver que t'es dou.
> 
> Y a-t-il une corrlation entre diplme et succs en tant que dveloppeur de logiciels ? Un acteur de la sphre donne son avis
> Avoir un diplme d'tudes suprieures restera-t-il une condition ncessaire dans le recrutement IT ? Google, Apple et IBM disent ne plus l'exiger
> 
> Ce qui me rappelle a :
> Charles Gave: le drame de la France, cest de penser que ceux qui ont fait les meilleures tudes sont les plus intelligents !


J'ai commenc de bosser dans une boite amricaine, et ce que tu dis est tout  fait vrai. On m'a donn ma chance, on a admis et reconnu mes capacits et mes ralisations, on m'a laiss prendre des initiatives, et mon salaire a augment de 90% en moins de 24 mois (je suis pass de 8000FF brut sur 13 mois  200000 sur 13 mois, c'tait il y a 20 ans). Il faut pas longtemps pour voir si un mec est comptent et cratif de toute faon.

Maintenant ici en France, ce que tu dis et ce que tu cites est trop profondment choquant car il va  l'encontre du systme tel qu'il est tabli, des hirarchies telles qu'elles se constituent, des rseaux, etc.

C'est aussi ce qui contribue  la sclrose gnralise de ce pays.

----------


## fredoche

> Tu voudrais qu'il fasse quoi le policier lambda ? Il dmissionne et il vit de ?
> 
> C'est un peu facile de faire porter le tord sur le fonctionnaire lambda qui doit mme pas toucher 2000 balles nets pour faire le sale boulot.


De manire individuelle tu n'as aucune latitude, et encore, tu peux trs bien te mettre en maladie quand a dpasse tes capacits ou tes tolrances morales et physiques.
De manire collective,  un moment donn, ne pas prendre conscience des situations et participer de son plein gr  des actions dgradantes, inhumaines, rvoltantes, cela soulve la responsabilit de chacun et de tous, en mme temps.

Si tu veux tre un mouton, c'est ton choix. Si ta seule excuse c'est ton salaire, alors accepte qu'on te crache dessus, voir qu'on te chie dessus, parce que ta dignit ne vaut pas grand chose. 2000 pour cogner des citoyens ?
Moi je prfre rester chez moi, et tu pourrais m'en filer le triple. C'est ce qui s'appelle avoir une conscience morale.

Tu veux les excuser, grand bien te fasse. 

Quand la militante pacifiste est  terre, saignant  mme le bitume, et que les flics de manire collective empchent les secouristes d'intervenir, quand le grad en poste dcide de tous les mettre en garde  vue alors qu'ils rclament juste de prter assistance  une personne blesse, la responsabilit de chacun de ces policiers et de tous de manire collective est engage. *Leur responsabilit morale*.

----------


## r0d

> J'ai aussi vraiment un souci avec la BAC et la flicaille de manire gnrale.


Je ne les ai jamais port dans mon cur, mais j'ai toujours gard une position trs trotskiste : ce sont des proltaires comme nous, ils ne font que leur travail, etc.
Mais au fil des semaines, depuis que j'ai rejoint le mouvement des gjs, j'ai de plus en plus de mal  contenir une vritable haine  leur gard qui monte de samedi en samedi. J'ai de plus en plus de mal  leur trouver des excuses...
Et c'est un norme problme pour moi. Car je suis, par principe et de faon systmique, radicalement non-violent. Mais le comportement des forces de l'ordre remet en question, de faon profonde, certaines de mes convictions qui fondent les piliers de mon positionnement non-violent. Ce qui provoque en moi une sorte de dissonance cognitive particulirement dsagrable.
Parce que mme quand ils ne sont pas physiquement violent, ils sont de plus en plus agressifs. Ils harclent gratuitement, ils provoquent les confrontations. Je les vois de plus en plus s'en prendre aux plus faibles (les plus gs notamment), et exciter les plus dters (les bbs et autres bourrins).
Sans parler des tmoignages de gjs ou d'colos sur ce qu'il se passe dans les commissariats lors des gardes  vue... c'est vraiment moche tout a, et je ne suis vraiment pas rassur quant au dnouement de ce chapitre...

En plus, ce qui me fait peur, c'est que le gouvernement est en train de mettre en place un arsenal lgal qui, entre de mauvaises mains, peut paver une belle route vers une relle dictature. Et quand on pense  la gueule de l'chiquier politique actuel, ben pure, parfois je me demande si je vais pas retourner vivre en Espagne...

----------


## r0d

> Tu voudrais qu'il fasse quoi le policier lambda ? Il dmissionne et il vit de ?
> 
> C'est un peu facile de faire porter le tord sur le fonctionnaire lambda qui doit mme pas toucher 2000 balles nets pour faire le sale boulot.
> 
> Le vrai problme c'est la mentalit des politiciens qui envoient les forces de l'ordre rprimer au lieu de faire leur boulot de politique. Et eux en plus ils ont pas le moindre problme de conscience.


Oui tu as raison. C'est trs compliqu comme situation. D'un point de vue moral et thique s'entend.
Personnellement, mon ct anarchiste tend  dire qu' partir d'un certain point, un individu doit s'manciper de sa hirarchie, quitte  en subir les problmes matriels que cela induit. A partir d'un certain niveau, la morale doit passer avant la sret* personnelle.
C'est un positionnement nietzschen simpliste, j'en suis conscient. Disons que c'est un marqueur, juste un marqueur.
Mais comme je le disais prcdemment, le comportement individuel des forces de l'ordre est de moins en moins dfendable.

Il y a ensuite le problme, trs complexe lui aussi, des corps constitus. Les syndicats de policiers ont pour rle de dfendre les policiers, pas la population... et ce constat m'amne dans un faisceau de considrations que je prfre ne pas dvelopper ici.

Il y a enfin le problme des donneurs d'ordres. Sur ce point, je pense que nous sommes tous ici plus ou moins sur la mme longueur d'onde, donc je ne vais pas dvelopper non plus.

Mais au final, la problmatique dans son ensemble est une composition de ces trois niveaux de ralit (diffrents noumnes d'un mme phnomne, pour les kantiens).
Et c'est compliqu. Personnellement, en ce moment je suis totalement perdu dans cette rflexion, certains de mes repres sont en train d'exploser...


* Je fais la distinction entre scurit et sret. La scurit c'est ce qui nous est vendu depuis quelques dcades, et qui consiste, en gros,  donner de plus en plus de pouvoir  l'excutif. La sret est un mot utilis par Montesquieu dans l'Esprit des lois, qui dsigne le fait que, en contrepartie du pouvoir que l'on accepte de donner  l'tat, ce dernier est en devoir de nous fournir ce dont nous avons besoin pour subvenir aux besoins de notre famille.

----------


## benjani13

> Personnellement a me pse fortement sur le moral, et a installe en moi une haine sourde et profonde d'une grande partie des politicards: tous ceux qui ont choisi de se rallier  Macron et  LREM.


Je suis dans le mme tat... Ce weekend j'ai lu _Crpuscule_ de Juan Branco et _Ce pays que tu ne connais pas_ de Franois Ruffin, a a pas aid... a permet de comprendre en partie comment on en arrive l. Mais a ajoute un poids de plus au morale de voir que le problme est si profondment enracin.





> J'ai aussi vraiment un souci avec la BAC et la flicaille de manire gnrale. Devenir la main arme du pouvoir contre des gens qui rclament simplement de vivre dignement et un peui de dmocratie relle, et aucun privilge, avantage ou quoi que ce soit d'autre, a laisse  penser sur la mentalit de ces gens.


Mon sentiment est que la BAC, dans les manifs, a pris les rle des anciens voltigeurs, se rle de briseur de manifestation, de vengeurs qui s'abattent ,matraquant, tirant dans le dos, mutilant... Les CRS ne sont pas des anges non plus, mais il semblerait (il faudrait avoir des stats) que la BAC est responsable d'une grande majorit des ses violences policires. Ils sont mme dnonc par certains CRS. Reste que, CRS, policiers, ou autres, une partie d'entre eux est entr dans le mtier pour a, pour n'tre qu'une matraque qui s'abat, pour avoir une lgitimit de frapper du gauchiste, de l'antifa, de l'arabe, etc...




> Tu voudrais qu'il fasse quoi le policier lambda ? Il dmissionne et il vit de ?
> 
> C'est un peu facile de faire porter le tord sur le fonctionnaire lambda qui doit mme pas toucher 2000 balles nets pour faire le sale boulot.
> 
> Le vrai problme c'est la mentalit des politiciens qui envoient les forces de l'ordre rprimer au lieu de faire leur boulot de politique. Et eux en plus ils ont pas le moindre problme de conscience.


Chacun sa part de responsabilit. C'est la hirarchie et donc le politique qui organise la mise sous tension entre manifestant et force de l'ordre. Ce sont les politiques qui leur donne un LBD40 et des grenades. Ce sont les politiques qui envoient les CRS au casse pipe en provoquant des charges inutiles ou en envoyant une petite troupe qui se retrouvera 2 minutes aprs coinces au milieu des manifestants. Ce sont les politiques qui en rptant qu'il n'y a pas de violence policire, que cette expression ne devrait pas tre utilis, qui enclenchent tout cela.

En revanche, c'est le policier/CRS qui dcide de mettre 15 coups de matraques  un homme  terre, qui dcide de trainer une femme par les cheveux, d'insulter, de casser lappareil photo d'un journaliste, de vider une bouteille de lacrymo sur 8 enseignants qui se tiennent  la grille de leur tablissement. C'est le policier/CRS qui entendant son ministre les dfendre coute que coute - en vrit il ne dfend que son image - se dit qu'il pourra se lcher encore plus samedi prochain.

----------


## fredoche

> Il y a plusieurs facteurs. L'un d'entre eux, c'est que tout le monde n'est pas fait pour le tltravail. Moi, je suis assez faiblard quand je bosse de la maison. Donc ils veulent concentrer leurs informaticiens  un endroit prcis(mme ceux qui sont plus efficaces de chez eux...). Mais comme les effectifs dont on a besoin sont fluctuants, c'est plus pratique si toutes les boites - et leurs sous-traitants - sont au mme endroit.
> 
> Il y a aussi une question de prestige, les grandes villes donnent une image de dynamisme qui correspond  l'image que ces boites veulent donner. Avoir un bureau  Paris, c'est plus chic qu' Montpellier, et ne parlons pas de Charleville Mzires. Si tout le monde est  Paris, alors il faut tre  Paris - et on va se taper des salaires survalus de 20% pour que nos informaticiens arrivent  se payer des boites de chaussures  80 minutes de la dfense. Mais l'image est plus importante que a.
> 
> Il y a aussi un effet d'inertie : Si je monte ma boite, l ou tout le monde est install, je trouverais toujours des candidats et des prestataires pour assurer ma croissance. Si j'ai besoin de 80 experts React  Millau, je vais avoir plus de mal  recruter. Et c'est vrai aussi dans l'industrie. Quand Steve Jobs a choisi Shenzen pour produire le premier IPhone, c'tait parceque c'tait le seul endroit au monde ou on pouvait recruter 120 000 ouvrier et 8 000 ingnieurs de production en 3 semaines. Il y a deux-trois autres endroits en Chine - et aux tat-unis - ou des nombres pareils taient possibles, mais les dlais taient de 9  12 mois. Donc il a fait comme tout le monde, il a accentu la concentration  Shenzen.
> 
> Tous ces facteurs sont faibles, mais accumuls, ils finissent par reprsenter une force considrable qui explique l'enfer de l'informaticien parisien(j'ai donn 15 ans, je compatis avec ceux qui y sont toujours). Certains peuvent paraitre moins rationnels que d'autres(l'existant est bien plus rationnel que la hantise du tltravail,  mon sens le prestige est rel, bien que survalu). Mais ils sont tous prsents dans la tte des dcideurs. Et, comme je l'ai dit plus haut, je n'ai pas de remde miracle pour inverser la tendance.


Ma rflexion ne porte pas sur le tltravail. Pas sur une notion de travail  domicile, en solitaire.
Ma rflexion est simple, rien n'oblige  une concentration des socits sur quelques grandes mtropoles, alors que le rseau internet met en relation la plante entire. 

Que l'on regroupe les gens qui travaillent pour une mme socit dans un mme lieu me parait lgitime, pas forcment ncessaire.

Pour le reste ton raisonnement par analogie ou par l'exemple peut me poser problme, il peut s'avrer pertinent comme non, et l'exemple n'a pas forcment vocation  tre gnralis.

L'image je me demande  qui tu la vends, je veux bien, mais bon... Dans l'conomie numrique, et puisque la rflexion  la base part des boites amricaines au succs mondialis comme Uber ou facebook, qu'est ce qu'on en a  foutre qu'elles soient  LA, SF, NY ou bien  denver, boulder, boise, dallas, houston, miami, chicago, boston... Qu'est ce que a change ?

Ton exemple de Shenzen, je me demande dans quelle mesure il est valide, pertinent, lgitime par rapport  cette rflexion sur les concentrations de socits qui ne sont pas des socits de production industrielles, mais intellectuelles et numriques. Si Apple choisit ce site de production , c'est peut tre parce que Foxconn est le seul  pouvoir rpondre au cahier des charges, et que c'est cette socit qui est implant  Schenzen, et pas Steve Jobs qui va faire des miracles en 3 semaines au mme endroit.

Pour ce qui concerne le recrutement, de nombreuses universits dversent chaque anne sur le march du travail des tudiants de grande qualit avec des formations pointues dans les domaines qui sont les ntres. C'est vrai aux USA, et le MIT, c'est Boston, pas LA. Maintenant je peux comprendre en partie l'argument, parce que le march de l'emploi amricain n'est pas celui de la France.
En France, il y a dans chaque ville acadmique une universit avec des sections informatiques de grande qualit menant jusqu'au doctorat. Il y a souvent aussi des coles d'ingnieur de grande qualit, et des ples de recherches.

L'informatique  la franaise, c'est surtout une informatique de service, assez peu une informatique de cration, d'dition. Donc effectivement on concentre les troupes  cot des clients qui eux-mme se concentrent sur ces grandes mtropoles, ou Paris. Mais l encore je ne vois pas bien l'intrt car beaucoup de services sont entirement externaliss, et n'ont pas grand intrt  tre  proximit gographique des clients quand tout se fait  travers le rseau.

Tu bosses  Montpellier mais tes clients finaux sont  Montpellier ?

----------


## Marco46

> Si tu veux tre un mouton, c'est ton choix. Si ta seule excuse c'est ton salaire, alors accepte qu'on te crache dessus, voir qu'on te chie dessus, parce que ta dignit ne vaut pas grand chose. 2000 pour cogner des citoyens ?
> Moi je prfre rester chez moi, et tu pourrais m'en filer le triple. C'est ce qui s'appelle avoir une conscience morale.
> 
> Tu veux les excuser, grand bien te fasse.


Il s'agit pas d'excuser il s'agit de comprendre. Comprendre entre autre qu'il n'y a pas les gentils d'un ct et les mchants de l'autre. A la limite il y a les salopards mais on sait tous de qui on parle.

Quand tu fais 2000 boules par mois  tout casser (j'ai donn ce chiffre comme a c'est probablement moins ou alors en comptant les primes du weekend), que tu es pratiquement jamais  la maison et que t'as une famille  nourrir et que ta valeur sur le march de l'emploi c'est ZERO (tu te reconvertis comment quand t'es CRS ?) ya un moment o il faut choisir entre nourrir ta famille ou faire le sale boulot, et oui je comprends parfaitement que certains le fassent.

C'est marrant comment les mmes personnes qui seraient capables de tenir des discours expliquant pourquoi les gilets jaunes peuvent devenir violents face aux forces de l'ordre et en quoi ce n'est pas choquant et a s'explique vont te dire que c'est incomprhensible que la police tape sur les GJ.

Et inversement ! T'as des mecs qui vont t'expliquer tranquillou que ya pas de problme  pousser violemment une mamie par terre mais que jeter un cendrier  la tronche d'un CRS armur c'est une attaque intolrable envers la Rpublique.

Moi a me sidre littralement.

Ce manque de discernement et de recul est consternant.

Et c'est, j'en suis absolument convaincu, une stratgie dlibre de la part de l'excutif. En poussant  la confrontation directe,  l'affrontement qui gnre des saloperies de ce style, a lectrise la situation, a empche toute rflexion, a dresse les GJs et la police les uns contre les autres et a sert les intrts de l'excutif.

Le cynisme des Macron, Castaner et autre Griveaux me donne la nause. Quand je vois leur putain de tronches de premier de la classe je zappe immdiatement pour le peu que je regarde encore la tl via ma compagne. Encore que pour Castaner ... 'fin bref.




> Mais le comportement des forces de l'ordre remet en question, de faon profonde, certaines de mes convictions qui fondent les piliers de mon positionnement non-violent. Ce qui provoque en moi une sorte de dissonance cognitive particulirement dsagrable.


Cf ci-dessus. Probablement parce que tu es au coeur de l'action et que donc tu n'as plus aucun recul sur la situation. Alors que moi depuis mon canap, j'en branle pas une certes, mais j'ai la sensation d'tre lucide sur la situation de la France de 2019 et le futur proche.




> En plus, ce qui me fait peur, c'est que le gouvernement est en train de mettre en place un arsenal lgal qui, entre de mauvaises mains, peut paver une belle route vers une relle dictature.


Moi ce qui me fait peur, et c'est terrible  dire, c'est que la situation Europenne se dgrade tellement dans un futur proche qu'on aura mme plus les moyens d'avoir une bonne vieille dictature pour assurer un minimum d'ordre.

Le problme des GJ, comme des politiciens du reste, c'est qu'ils sont incultes sur la situation nergtique de la France, de l'Europe et du monde. Nous sommes  la croise des chemins, nous sommes passs d'une hausse ininterrompue de la quantit d'nergie disponible par tte de pipe de la rvolution industrielle  aujourd'hui, et nous allons entamer la dcrue trs bientt. C'est ce ratio qui dtermine absolument TOUT.

Ce qu'il se passe actuellement, c'est que la valeur de ce ratio est entrain de se stabiliser. Quand il va dcroitre, et quand on ventile par nergie il a dj commenc  dcroitre significativement dans certains secteurs l on entrera dans la dcroissance subie et a va tre le GROS bordel.




> En revanche, c'est le policier/CRS qui dcide de mettre 15 coups de matraques  un homme  terre, qui dcide de trainer une femme par les cheveux, d'insulter, de casser lappareil photo d'un journaliste, de vider une bouteille de lacrymo sur 8 enseignants qui se tiennent  la grille de leur tablissement. C'est le policier/CRS qui entendant son ministre les dfendre coute que coute - en vrit il ne dfend que son image - se dit qu'il pourra se lcher encore plus samedi prochain.


Tu gnralises. Oui il y a des bourrins dans les forces de l'ordre, ce n'est pas pour autant qu'ils le sont tous.

De mme qu'il ya des bourrins chez les GJ, des antismites, des fachos etc ... Il s'agit d'une minorit.

C'est exactement la mme chose qu'avec la violence. Tu tiens le mme mcanisme de pense que tu reproches aux mdias et au pouvoir d'appliquer aux GJ.

Prends du recul.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Si tu veux tre un mouton, c'est ton choix. Si ta seule excuse c'est ton salaire, alors accepte qu'on te crache dessus, voir qu'on te chie dessus, parce que ta dignit ne vaut pas grand chose. 2000 pour cogner des citoyens ?


Les policiers, gendarmes, militaires, etc, ne font que de suivre les ordres.
C'est hyper important pour eux, ils ont t form pour a, il y a une histoire de valeur derrire.

Souvent les ordres ne leur plaisent pas, mais ils ne sont pas l pour avoir une opinion.
Ils ne peuvent pas dmissionner, car il faut payer le prt de la maison, les courses, les tudes des enfants, etc.
Ils finissent souvent par se suicider.

Un CRS ste la vie dans la Sarthe aprs avoir rdig une lettre dadieu



> Dans la Sarthe, un policier de la CRS 10 du Mans, trs apprci de ses collgues, a mis fin  ses jours le 24 janvier avec son arme de service. Il sagirait ainsi du 11e policier franais  stre donn la mort depuis le dbut de lanne.


 la base tu ne deviens pas policier pour taper sur des manifestants pacifistes, mais il arrive un jour o tu reois l'ordre de le faire.
Le problme vient de ceux qui donnent les ordres.

----------


## MiaowZedong

En mme temps, vous pensiez que la police faisait quoi auparavant? Les BAC par exemple, avant les GJ, vous pensez qu'elles faisaient quoi, notamment dans les cits et les marges de la Cit?

Les CRS, il y en a 78, dont 60 servent uniquement  matraquer des dissidents, pour leur apprendre  manifester. Je veux bien que certaines recrues veulent servir sur les autoroutes ou en montagne, mais la majorit doivent quand mme avoir un profil psychologique particulier pour vouloir tre des matraqueurs asserments. On veut justifier l'existence des ces units en parlant de "force anti-meute", mais personnellement, je serais bien incapable de me souvenir d'une meute qui n'a pas t provoque par les mfaits de la police ::aie:: . Que ce soit en France ou au Royaume-Uni d'ailleurs. Du coup le concept de "police anti-meutes" me parait compltement contradictoire.

Puis, qui connait l'histoire des CRS sait que ce sont des repaires de fascistes, stricto sensu, depuis 1947 quand on en a vinc les anciens rsistants (jugs trop  gauche).

Les politiques sont certes coupables, dj parce que ce sont eux qui ont entrin (et financ) l'arsenal de la police, ce sont eux qui autorisent les GLI-F1 ou les LBD40. Ensuite parce qu'ils font tout pour mettre en porte--faux les manifestants et la police. Mais je pense que les politiques ont en hantise la possibilit que la police rue dans les brancards. Pour moi, le politicien a davantage besoin du policier que l'inverse, et c'est souvent les policiers qui commandent aux politiques. Comme preuves, deux exemples: premirement, quand la gendarmerie a fait grve il y a une dizaine d'annes, plutt que de svir pour cette grve illgale, le gouvernement a serr la main des reprsentants gendarmes en leur donnant tout ce qu'ils ont demand. Et deuximement, quand Zyed et Bouna sont morts en fuyant la police, avant mme de connatre la vrit de lvnement, de Villepin et Sarkozy ont chacun de leur ct (car ils ne se sont mme pas concerts, les cons) labor un mensonge pour couvrir la police (pour Villepin, ils auraient vol du cuivre sur un chantier, pour Sarkozy c'tait des cambrioleurs qui n'taient mme pas poursuivis). Ce ne sont pas les actions de politiciens qui sont matres de leur police, bien au contraire.

----------


## benjani13

> C'est marrant comment les mmes personnes qui seraient capables de tenir des discours expliquant pourquoi les gilets jaunes peuvent devenir violents face aux forces de l'ordre et en quoi ce n'est pas choquant et a s'explique vont te dire que c'est incomprhensible que la police tape sur les GJ.
> 
> Et inversement ! T'as des mecs qui vont t'expliquer tranquillou que ya pas de problme  pousser violemment une mamie par terre mais que jeter un cendrier  la tronche d'un CRS armur c'est une attaque intolrable envers la Rpublique.
> 
> Moi a me sidre littralement.
> 
> Ce manque de discernement et de recul est consternant.
> 
> Et c'est, j'en suis absolument convaincu, une stratgie dlibre de la part de l'excutif. En poussant  la confrontation directe,  l'affrontement qui gnre des saloperies de ce style, a lectrise la situation, a empche toute rflexion, a dresse les GJs et la police les uns contre les autres et a sert les intrts de l'excutif.


Je ne comprend pas o tu veux en venir. 1 partout la balle au centre et je retourne sur mon canap? Je refuse ce relativisme. Quel manque de recul il y a il a dnonc des violences policires? Bien sur que tout cela n d'une stratgie du chaos cree pas le gouvernement. Ce n'est pas faire preuve d'une lucidit exceptionnelle de s'en rendre compte. La plupart, tous?, des gilets jaunes le disent et le rptent.




> Tu gnralises. Oui il y a des bourrins dans les forces de l'ordre, ce n'est pas pour autant qu'ils le sont tous.
> 
> De mme qu'il ya des bourrins chez les GJ, des antismites, des fachos etc ... Il s'agit d'une minorit.
> 
> C'est exactement la mme chose qu'avec la violence. Tu tiens le mme mcanisme de pense que tu reproches aux mdias et au pouvoir d'appliquer aux GJ.
> 
> Prends du recul.


Non je ne gnralise pas. Je dis que LE policier qui met 15 coups de matraque il l'a dcid lui, contrairement  ce que tu semblais dire. 

En quoi j'utilise les mme mcanismes que les mdias? Je m'indigne sur un forum, je discute avec vous. Je n'ai pas marqu "journaliste" comme profession sur mon profile, je ne prtend pas faire de l'information neutre, objective (ce qui n'existe pas certes). Ai-je besoin de parler des violences envers la police? Ne sont elles pas dj largement diffuss dans les mdias? Ai-je d'ailleurs excus une seule fois des violences envers des policiers?

Je rajouterais que prendre du recul n'empche pas de s'indigner sur des faits prcis.




> Cf ci-dessus. Probablement parce que tu es au coeur de l'action et que donc tu n'as plus aucun recul sur la situation. Alors que moi depuis mon canap, j'en branle pas une certes, mais j'ai la sensation d'tre lucide sur la situation de la France de 2019 et le futur proche.


Je reprend ta phrase  mon compte mme si elle s'adressait  r0d. Personnellement je ne suis pas du tout au coeur de l'action. J'ai particip  des manifs, point. Je ne suis dans aucun groupe Facebook de gilets jaunes, je ne suis aucun gilets jaune ou assimil sur Twitter. Mais je m'informe. Sur twitter je tombe sur autant de tweets pro gilets jaunes que de gros trolls macroniens. Je grapille  droite  gauche des informations, en essayant de me faire une ide du srieux du journal, du site web, du reporter du samedi. Et j'essaie de me faire une opinion.

----------


## Marco46

> Je ne comprend pas o tu veux en venir. [...] La plupart, tous?, des gilets jaunes le disent et le rptent.
> 
> [...]
> 
> En quoi j'utilise les mme mcanismes que les mdias? 
> 
> [...]
> 
> Je rajouterais que prendre du recul n'empche pas de s'indigner sur des faits prcis.


Mais c'est une perte de temps et c'est prcisment la stratgie du gouvernement : Dtourner l'attention des vritables sujets.

Pendant que les GJ gueulent sur les violences policires et que les mdias gueulent sur les GJ violents / antismites / complotistes / etc ... On ne parle pas :

- Du RIC et de la ncessaire refondation de la structure politique franaise.
- Des vritables raisons qui font que des gens qui bossent n'arrivent plus  finir leur mois.
- De l'Europe et la perte de souverainet inhrente  son fonctionnement.
- Du mode de financement de l'tat au travers des banques prives.

En alimentant les discussions sur les violences policires et les mchants GJ violents / antismites / complotistes / etc ... on collabore  la stratgie de l'excutif qui est exactement celle-l : Parler de faits divers sans intrts (sauf pour les protagonistes directs) pour viter de parler politique sur des sujets structurants.

----------


## Marco46

Sans dconner qui a pris 2 heures pour couter en dtail les propositions d'implmentation du RIC de Berruyer et de Chouard ?

Rien que a, a pourrait nourrir les dbats pendant des semaines. Mais non les gens continuent de penser qu'il s'agit de voter en 3 jours pour savoir si la peine de mort va ressurgir ou pas.

----------


## benjani13

> Sans dconner qui a pris 2 heures pour couter en dtail les propositions d'implmentation du RIC de Berruyer et de Chouard ?
> 
> Rien que a, a pourrait nourrir les dbats pendant des semaines. Mais non les gens continuent de penser qu'il s'agit de voter en 3 jours pour savoir si la peine de mort va ressurgir ou pas.


J'ai post sur ce topic mme  le 17 janvier deux vidos de Berruyer prsentant son implmentation du RIC : https://www.developpez.net/forums/d1.../#post10712982

Et du Berruyer, Chouard, Branco, Lepage et plein d'autres j'en ai cout/vus/lus des heures et des heures.

----------


## benjani13

> Mais c'est une perte de temps et c'est prcisment la stratgie du gouvernement : Dtourner l'attention des vritables sujets.
> 
> Pendant que les GJ gueulent sur les violences policires et que les mdias gueulent sur les GJ violents / antismites / complotistes / etc ... On ne parle pas :
> 
> - Du RIC et de la ncessaire refondation de la structure politique franaise.
> - Des vritables raisons qui font que des gens qui bossent n'arrivent plus  finir leur mois.
> - De l'Europe et la perte de souverainet inhrente  son fonctionnement.
> - Du mode de financement de l'tat au travers des banques prives.
> 
> En alimentant les discussions sur les violences policires et les mchants GJ violents / antismites / complotistes / etc ... on collabore  la stratgie de l'excutif qui est exactement celle-l : Parler de faits divers sans intrts (sauf pour les protagonistes directs) pour viter de parler politique sur des sujets structurants.


Ce que je vois dans ton message, et je peux me tromper, c'est justement la vision des gilets jaunes donns par les mdias traditionnelle servit aux gens sur leur canap. Des gens qui gueulent sans jamais ni rflchir, ni faire une seule proposition. Alors qu'au contraire, les gens se rassemble, discutent politique, normment. Les GJs ont compris les travers de notre socit, de plein de manires. Toi qui cite Chouard il le rpte de nombreuse fois justement, qu'enfin les gens refont socit, refont de la politique, la belle politique. Qu'ils comprennent enfin les limites de notre "dmocratie" (que la constitution est une prison, que le peuple en est absent, pour citer Chouard), qu'ils refont de l'ducation populaire, qu'ils s'essaient  crire leur propre constitution.

----------


## benjani13

> En plus, ce qui me fait peur, c'est que le gouvernement est en train de mettre en place un arsenal lgal qui, entre de mauvaises mains, peut paver une belle route vers une relle dictature. Et quand on pense  la gueule de l'chiquier politique actuel, ben pure, parfois je me demande si je vais pas retourner vivre en Espagne...


Le problme c'est qu'on rpte a depuis longtemps, mais la drive autoritaire elle est l, aujourd'hui, et mme hier. Lors du vote de certaine lois dite anti terroristes on s'inquitait de leur possible usage par un gouvernement autoritaire futur (d'extrme droite s'entend). Mais ce n'est pas l'extrme droite qui a utiliser les assignations  rsidence prvues par ces lois anti terroriste contre des militants colos. Et les exemples sont nombreux... A force de se focaliser sur le risque d'une bascule radicale dans un tat autoritaire on ne se rend pas compte de la bascule lente, petit  petit, qui s'opre.

----------


## Ecthelion2

> Pendant que les GJ gueulent sur les violences policires et que les mdias gueulent sur les GJ violents / antismites / complotistes / etc ... On ne parle pas :
> 
> - Du RIC et de la ncessaire refondation de la structure politique franaise.
> - Des vritables raisons qui font que des gens qui bossent n'arrivent plus  finir leur mois.
> - De l'Europe et la perte de souverainet inhrente  son fonctionnement.
> - Du mode de financement de l'tat au travers des banques prives.



Le truc c'est que tout cela, on n'en discutera de toutes faons pas tant que le gouvernement actuel sera en place (si les gens dans la rue demande la dmission de Macron, Castaner, Phillipe, etc. y'a une raison), et de toutes faons ils resteront en place tant que les flics continueront de taper sur les gens pour les dissuader de manifester en attendant qu'ils aient fini de mettre en place toutes leurs lois pour que les gens ne puissent plus manifester tout court. 

Discuter de tout cela entre nous, c'est bien sympa, mais si les dirigeants ne veulent pas en entendre parler, bah cela ne changera pas grand chose...

----------


## fredoche

> Il s'agit pas d'excuser il s'agit de comprendre. Comprendre entre autre qu'il n'y a pas les gentils d'un ct et les mchants de l'autre. A la limite il y a les salopards mais on sait tous de qui on parle.
> 
> Quand tu fais 2000 boules par mois  tout casser (j'ai donn ce chiffre comme a c'est probablement moins ou alors en comptant les primes du weekend), que tu es pratiquement jamais  la maison et que t'as une famille  nourrir et que ta valeur sur le march de l'emploi c'est ZERO (tu te reconvertis comment quand t'es CRS ?) ya un moment o il faut choisir entre nourrir ta famille ou faire le sale boulot, et oui je comprends parfaitement que certains le fassent.


Allez je t'ai pluss parce que en fin de compte je comprends et que mme si a m'chappe, je sais que la nature humaine est ainsi faite, et que ma faon de penser n'est pas "la bonne" ni transposable  tous.
J'en croise un tous les matins de policier de la BAC, que je salue avec plaisir, nos filles sont amies, et il ne roule pas sur l'or. Il est au demeurant trs sympathique. 

Aprs ce mme monsieur je pourrais l'avoir en face en tenue anti-meute, et qu'il prenne ventuellement ce visage que je dteste.

----------


## MiaowZedong

> Discuter de tout cela entre nous, c'est bien sympa, mais si les dirigeants ne veulent pas en entendre parler, bah cela ne changera pas grand chose...


Surtout il faudrait arrter d'en discuter entre GJ (qui reprsentent 30% de la population  tout casser) et en discuter avec les autres: les urbains, les banlieusards, etc.

----------


## r0d

> Le problme des GJ, comme des politiciens du reste, c'est qu'ils sont incultes sur la situation nergtique de la France, de l'Europe et du monde.


Tu serais tonn, si tu venais en manif, par la conscience des gjs sur tous ces problmes.




> Sans dconner qui a pris 2 heures pour couter en dtail les propositions d'implmentation du RIC de Berruyer et de Chouard ?


Justement, si tu parles des dbats sur Sud Radio, les gjs les suivent de prs. Ceux-l et bien d'autres. Thinkerview, legrandsoir, acrimed, etc... Depuis que le mouvement  commenc, les gens ont pris conscience de leur manque de culture politique, et ils sont en train de combler a. Je suis rgulirement tonn depuis quelques semaines, en manif, d'entendre parler de Pablo Servigne (problme de l'nergie), de Juan Branco (dmocratie), M. Foessel (dmocratie / rpublique ), etc. Sans parler videmment de Lordon, Ruffin, Chouard et consorts. Et plein d'autres que je ne connais pas / dont je ne me souviens plus.

Je ne dis pas que ce sont tous des experts dans tous ces domaines, mais que petit  petit les gens se renseignent. Ils ont appris  ne pas rester devant leur cran de faon atavique, et ils apprennent  discuter et  apprendre. Car oui, c'est difficile d'apprendre, car sortir de sa zone de confort gnre du stress, et on tombe rgulirement sur des remise en questions qui nous amnent loin en dehors de notre zone de confort.

Comme le dit trs bien E. Chouard, les gens qui sont dans la rue en ce moment sont trs humbles. Ce ne sont pas des gens qui veulent le pouvoir, ni qui veulent tre sur le devant de la scne. Donc face  l'attaque en rgle des mdias bourgeois, non seulement ils ne font pas le poids, mais en plus il n'essaient pas vraiment de se dfendre. Ils passent donc pour de sombres incultes, violents, racistes, antismites, tout ce que vous voudrez. Mais le rel est bien diffrent, et je vous invite  vous rendre sur le terrain, en vrai, la diffrence est telle qu'on a l'impression d'tre confront  deux ralits dystopiques et antagonistes. C'est assez violent de regarder _c politique_ le dimanche soir aprs avoir pass le week-end avec des gjs. Et pourtant, _c politique_ ce n'est pas le plus propagandiste des mdias bourgeois. Ils taient mme plutt sympa avec les gjs au dbut.

----------


## MiaowZedong

> Ce ne sont pas des gens qui veulent le pouvoir, ni qui veulent tre sur le devant de la scne.


Mais si le peuple ne veut pas du pouvoir, comment on fait tourner la dmocratie?  ::aie::

----------


## Ryu2000

> Pendant que les GJ gueulent sur les violences policires et que les mdias gueulent sur les GJ violents / antismites / complotistes / etc ...


Le chantage a l'antismitisme et au "complotisme" n'a pas fonctionne du tout.
Personne n'y a a cru.
Quand les mdias ne savent plus comment essayer de dcrdibiliser quelqu'un ils essaient cette technique... Ici a n'a pas fonctionn une seule seconde.
Les mdias et les politiciens ont lch rapidement cette voie.




> Mais non les gens continuent de penser qu'il s'agit de voter en 3 jours pour savoir si la peine de mort va ressurgir ou pas.


Le problme ce n'est pas les gens, le problme c'est les mdias et les politiciens.
Ils prsentent toujours le Rfrendum sous un angle tout pourri.

Heureusement qu'il y a internet pour que les gens puissent regarder Nicolas Berruyer (et ses potes des conoclastes).




> Et du Berruyer, Chouard, Branco, Lepage et plein d'autres j'en ai cout/vus/lus des heures et des heures.


Ouais ben Franck Lepage il s'est bien plant avec son histoire de gteau qui grandit  ::P: 
L c'est la rcession donc a ne fonctionne plus du tout.
Mais c'tait chouette ses confrences gesticules avec le SCOP Le Pav  l'poque.

On ne voit pas beaucoup ses gens l dans les mdias mainstream (Nicolas Berruyer passait sur BFM Business, comme Olivier Delamarche, mais ils ne sont plus invit depuis longtemps).




> Lors du vote de certaine lois dite anti terroristes on s'inquitait de leur possible usage par un gouvernement autoritaire futur (d'extrme droite s'entend). Mais ce n'est pas l'extrme droite qui a utiliser les assignations  rsidence prvues par ces lois anti terroriste contre des militants colos.


La soit disante "extrme-droite" a bon dos...
En ralit si le RN tait au pouvoir, il ne pourrait rien faire, parce que l'image serait ultra mauvaise et a bloquerait de tous les cts.
Alors que Macron se fait passer pour un progressiste ou je sais pas quoi et du coup tout passe.
C'tait pareil du temps d'Hollande / Valls. (il y a des lois anti-sociale qui sont pass quand la "gauche" tait au pouvoir parce que les gens se mfient moins)




> Le truc c'est que tout cela, on n'en discutera de toutes faons pas tant que le gouvernement actuel sera en place


Le problme est plus gros que juste le gouvernement actuel, parce qu'ok ils sont compltement incomptent et ils ne font que de la merde, mais c'tait galement le cas des prcdent gouvernements et ce sera probablement le cas avec le prochain gouvernement...

Moi je pense qu'il faut inventer un nouveau systme, parce que la rpublique a ne fonctionne pas trs bien  ::P: 




> Surtout il faudrait arrter d'en discuter entre GJ (qui reprsentent 30% de la population  tout casser)


Si 30% de la population fini par comprendre le problme avec les politiciens, les mdias, l'UE ce sera dj pas mal  :8-): 

===
Limitation de la vitesse  80 km/h : "Je voulais sauver des vies, on m'a accus de vouloir remplir les caisses", dclare Edouard Philippe

Les 80 km/h c'est uniquement pour l'argent, c'est comme la taxe Soda.

----------


## fredoche

> Mais c'est une perte de temps et c'est prcisment la stratgie du gouvernement : Dtourner l'attention des vritables sujets.
> 
> Pendant que les GJ gueulent sur les violences policires et que les mdias gueulent sur les GJ violents / antismites / complotistes / etc ... On ne parle pas :
> 
> - Du RIC et de la ncessaire refondation de la structure politique franaise.
> - Des vritables raisons qui font que des gens qui bossent n'arrivent plus  finir leur mois.
> - De l'Europe et la perte de souverainet inhrente  son fonctionnement.
> - Du mode de financement de l'tat au travers des banques prives.
> 
> En alimentant les discussions sur les violences policires et les mchants GJ violents / antismites / complotistes / etc ... on collabore  la stratgie de l'excutif qui est exactement celle-l : Parler de faits divers sans intrts (sauf pour les protagonistes directs) pour viter de parler politique sur des sujets structurants.


Oui effectivement mais ces sujets sont revenus sur le devant de la scne aussi grce aux GJs et peut-tre aussi "grce"  cette violence




> Ce que je vois dans ton message, et je peux me tromper, c'est justement la vision des gilets jaunes donns par les mdias traditionnelle servit aux gens sur leur canap. Des gens qui gueulent sans jamais ni rflchir, ni faire une seule proposition. Alors qu'au contraire, les gens se rassemble, discutent politique, normment. Les GJs ont compris les travers de notre socit, de plein de manires. Toi qui cite Chouard il le rpte de nombreuse fois justement, qu'enfin les gens refont socit, refont de la politique, la belle politique. Qu'ils comprennent enfin les limites de notre "dmocratie" (que la constitution est une prison, que le peuple en est absent, pour citer Chouard), qu'ils refont de l'ducation populaire, qu'ils s'essaient  crire leur propre constituions.


Oui
Par exemple le RIC, je l'ai vu comme seul et unique slogan du tout 1er tract qu'un gilet jaune m'a remis  une opration "page gratuit"  la sortie nord de Mcon. C'tait dbut dcembre. Et quelque part je ne m'attendais pas  a,  ce message-ci.




> A force de se focaliser sur le risque d'une bascule radicale dans un tat autoritaire on ne se rend pas compte de la bascule lente, petit  petit, qui s'opre.


 Toujours l'histoire de la grenouille qui se laisse bouillanter  petit feu.

Pour ceux qui soulignent ou se plaignent de la confidentialit des dbats, ou de leur cercle restreint, je crois que tous peuvent y participer, au contraire. Les groupes privs ne sont pas coopts, mais au contraire ouverts  ceux qui en font la demande. Les gens sont ouverts au dialogue.
Et le sujet n'est pas franco-franais, j'ai discut avec des GJs belges, place du march  Lige, juste devant la mairie.

Si vous vous sentez concerns, de prs ou de loin, pourquoi ne pas chercher chacun et tous le moyen de participer ou de soutenir. Ce n'est pas le grand dbat macron qui le permet, a c'est juste de la manipulation et de la propagande.
Je crois que a dmange beaucoup de gens et que beaucoup n'osent pas. Avec l'histoire dans laquelle on nous duque, le mythe de la rvolution, des rvolutions, de la rsistance, de la lutte contre le fascisme.
"Indignez-vous" de Hessel avait fait un tabac, il est peut-tre temps de passer aux actes

Les gens, les gilets jaunes rclament de la justice sociale et de la dmocratie, a n'a rien d'extraordinaire, c'est l'histoire de notre pays depuis deux sicles

----------


## Marco46

Ha ben voil vos derniers messages me rassurent un peu.

Bon ben on est plus ou moins d'accord sur le fond.




> entendre parler de Pablo Servigne (problme de l'nergie)


Un peu trop millnariste  mon gout. Se rfrer plutt  JM Jancovici, Gal Giraud, Matthieu Auzanneau, ...




> J'ai post sur ce topic mme le 17 janvier deux vidos de Berruyer prsentant son implmentation du RIC


Ah ben c'est pas impossible que a soit toi qui m'ait amen  la vido de Berruyer du coup  ::aie:: 

Enfin bref, je suis intervenu sur le passage anti-flic parce que a me fait chier de lire a ici. Je trouve a trop facile.

Vous pouvez insulter les politalopes autant que vous voulez mais pas les flics svp, eux ils bossent et en plus pour pas un rond.

Sinon pour la rvolution dans la rue a sera sans moi, j'ai trop de choses  faire  commencer par m'occuper de mes gosses. Et comme ma femme travaille  l'hpital elle est trop occupe  soigner les conneries qui se passent dans la rue.

Du coup voil quoi.

Je dconne  moiti dans le sens o techniquement j'ai dj pas le temps d'avoir des amis entre le taf la petite famille et l'intendance alors faire la rvolution vous pensez ...

Et de toutes faons je suis trop lche pour aller me mettre physiquement en danger pour a, donc mme tout seul j'irais pas.

----------


## fredoche

> Mais si le peuple ne veut pas du pouvoir, comment on fait tourner la dmocratie?


La question n'est-elle pas plutt "comment on ralise la dmocratie ?", comment la rend-on effective. 
Le peuple veut le pouvoir, et en principe il lui appartient , et non  ceux qu'il mandate. 

Je crois, opinion personnelle, que le peuple en a marre des "lus" et des "lites"

Moi depuis que j'utilise et je bosse avec cet internet, je crois profondment que c'est la possibilit d'un mode d'expression immdiat et dmocratique qui permettrait  tout  chacun de participer. a ne changerais pas grand chose  la lutte des ides.
A chaque fois on pourrait se demander comment a fonctionne en Suisse. Et pourtant a fonctionne, mme trs bien. 

Et aprs c'est comment on fait tourner le pays, les institutions et comment on tablit les mandats. Une constitution quoi

----------


## Charvalos

> A chaque fois on pourrait se demander comment a fonctionne en Suisse. Et pourtant a fonctionne, mme trs bien.


Il y a de trop grandes diffrences entre nos deux pays et j'ai honntement de gros doutes qu'un modle comme la Suisse et/ou les USA fonctionnent dans un pays comme la France.

----------


## benjani13

> Enfin bref, je suis intervenu sur le passage anti-flic parce que a me fait chier de lire a ici. Je trouve a trop facile.
> 
> Vous pouvez insulter les politalopes autant que vous voulez mais pas les flics svp, eux ils bossent et en plus pour pas un rond.


Je prcise donc de nouveau au cas o qu'il n'y a rien d'anti flic quand je poste des vidos et liens de violences policires. Je dnonce des situations prcises, commis pas des hommes et femmes en tant qu'homme et femme, avec leur morale propre. Et par ce que le nombre de ces situation  explos depuis quelques temps. La gnralisation est effectivement  faire du ct politique.

Si besoin est je tiens  prciser qu'en mainf je n'ai jamais insult les policiers en gnrale, et que je me tait lorsque autour de moi des gens chantent "Tous le monde dteste la police". Mais je me rserve le droit d'insulter un homme ou une femme, en tant qu'homme ou femme, quand il/elle frappe quelqu'un au sol (tu remarqueras que cette phrase englobe donc autant un policier qui frappe un manifestant qu'un Black block qui frappe un policier).

Et pour faire aussi mon autocritique comme tu l'a fait, je ne suis pas beaucoup moins lche que toi il faut pas se faire d'illusion.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Je crois, opinion personnelle, que le peuple en a marre des "lus" et des "lites"


Ben ouais c'est une caste dconnecte de la ralit, ils sont dans leur bulle loin du peuple.
Le systme est fait de telle sorte qu'il est impossible de les dloger du pouvoir, c'est toujours la mme quipe au commande.




> A chaque fois on pourrait se demander comment a fonctionne en Suisse. Et pourtant a fonctionne, mme trs bien.


Les Suisses ont des sicles d'entrainement et leur systme n'est pas parfait non plus, mais c'est largement mieux qu'en France.

En France on a mme pas la proportionnelle ni le vote blanc...

----------


## r0d

> Et de toutes faons je suis trop lche pour aller me mettre physiquement en danger pour a, donc mme tout seul j'irais pas.


Moi aussi hein. Vieux geek qui n'a jamais fait de sport ailleurs que sur sa console, moi ds que a chauffe je m'clipse.
Cela dit, je te conseille d'aller faire un tour au dbut d'une manif. Tu vrifies un samedi vers midi o se trouve le rassemblement de ta ville (gnralement c'est toujours les mmes endroits), tu y vas tt (13-14h), tu regardes les gens ce qu'ils font, tu discutes un peu, puis tu t'en vas ds que le cortge se met en marche (en gnral vers 15-16h). Pendant cette phase de rassemblement, les flics attaquent trs rarement (ils l'ont fait quelques fois mais c'tait des cas particuliers), c'est toujours trs safe. Safe mais pas calme, parce que c'est souvent l qu'ont lieu les grandes engueulades. C'est passionnant, vraiment.

----------


## Marco46

> Cela dit, je te conseille d'aller faire un tour au dbut d'une manif. Tu vrifies un samedi vers midi o se trouve le rassemblement de ta ville (gnralement c'est toujours les mmes endroits), tu y vas tt (13-14h)


Je peux pas faut faire les courses,  manger, la vaisselle, laver le linge, etc ...

Ma copine fait 60h/70h (j'exagre) la semaine et le samedi matin elle retourne gnralement  l'hpital pour faire la visite, elle est rarement revenue avant 13h (quand elle est pas tout simplement de garde).

Et quand le gamin est chez mamie, honntement OSEF de vos manifs, je *dors*.

----------


## el_slapper

> Que l'on regroupe les gens qui travaillent pour une mme socit dans un mme lieu me parait lgitime, pas forcment ncessaire.


Comme je l'ai dit, certaine raisons sont lgitimes, d'autres moins. Un truc sur lequel je n'ai pas insist(et qui fait cho  la discussion principale sur Macron et ses abus de pouvoir), c'est la question du contrle. La hirarchie cherche  contrler plutt qu' optimiser, dans la plupart des cas. Sur ce point, on est rellement dans une raison illgitime - mais pourtant bien relle; et qui influe fortement les dcisions. Le management, c'est la science du contrle. Une fois que tu as compris a, les aberrations de la hirarchie paraissent bien moins aberrantes. Et bien plus dangereuses encore.

Mais j'insiste : que ces raisons soient illgitimes ne les rend pas moins puissantes pour autant. C'est un des facteurs majeurs de concentration.




> L'image je me demande  qui tu la vends, je veux bien, mais bon... Dans l'conomie numrique, et puisque la rflexion  la base part des boites amricaines au succs mondialis comme Uber ou facebook, qu'est ce qu'on en a  foutre qu'elles soient  LA, SF, NY ou bien  denver, boulder, boise, dallas, houston, miami, chicago, boston... Qu'est ce que a change ?


a change que l'investisseur Chinois que l'on va ratisser de trois milliards, la silicon valley, a le rassure. Si tu lui dit que tu t'installes  Tulsa au milieu des vaches et des sminaires de thologie, il va se mfier. Nous ne sommes pas la cible de cette course au prestige. Quelques hyperriches le sont, et ils ont des critres bien  eux.




> Ton exemple de Shenzen, je me demande dans quelle mesure il est valide, pertinent, lgitime par rapport  cette rflexion sur les concentrations de socits qui ne sont pas des socits de production industrielles, mais intellectuelles et numriques. Si Apple choisit ce site de production , c'est peut tre parce que Foxconn est le seul  pouvoir rpondre au cahier des charges, et que c'est cette socit qui est implant  Schenzen, et pas Steve Jobs qui va faire des miracles en 3 semaines au mme endroit.


D'accord avec ce point prcis. J4avais saut l'tape Foxconn dans mon raisonnement, mais ce n'est pas un hasard non plus si Foxconn est  Shenzen. L'usine qui fabrique les processeurs est en face, celle qui fabrique les boitiers la rue d' cot, et celle qui fabrique les crans 2 rues plus loin.




> Pour ce qui concerne le recrutement, de nombreuses universits dversent chaque anne sur le march du travail des tudiants de grande qualit avec des formations pointues dans les domaines qui sont les ntres. C'est vrai aux USA, et le MIT, c'est Boston, pas LA. Maintenant je peux comprendre en partie l'argument, parce que le march de l'emploi amricain n'est pas celui de la France.
> En France, il y a dans chaque ville acadmique une universit avec des sections informatiques de grande qualit menant jusqu'au doctorat. Il y a souvent aussi des coles d'ingnieur de grande qualit, et des ples de recherches.


Boston est aussi une concentration de boites en info. La mienne parmi les premires. Pas du gabarit de la silicon valley, mais quand mme. Tout n'est pas  Paris non plus en France, mais trop y est(et dans les autres grands poles)




> L'informatique  la franaise, c'est surtout une informatique de service, assez peu une informatique de cration, d'dition. Donc effectivement on concentre les troupes  cot des clients qui eux-mme se concentrent sur ces grandes mtropoles, ou Paris. Mais l encore je ne vois pas bien l'intrt car beaucoup de services sont entirement externaliss, et n'ont pas grand intrt  tre  proximit gographique des clients quand tout se fait  travers le rseau.


La logistique, tout simplement. J'ai vu,  Paris, un service entirement dmatrialis  Lille. 150 progs. Dans une SSII, qui avait son centre de service. bon, les 150, ils tournaient pas mal. Et il fallait trouver des remplaants rapidement. Tu crois qu' Chteauroux, tu trouves 10/20 cobolistes par an juste en claquant des doigts? Tel qu'est organis le secteur du service en France, le dveloppeur est une ressource qui s'puise rapidement, et il faut donc, ds qu'on monte en capacit, se trouver proche des mines les plus juteuses. Lille ou Montpellier ne sont pas loin de la limite basse, d'ailleurs. Mais juste assez au-dessus pour croitre et non pas rgresser.




> Tu bosses  Montpellier mais tes clients finaux sont  Montpellier ?


Je bosse en dition de logiciel. Mes clients finaux sont partout en France(voire au UK ou en Italie quand je donne un coup de main  la version locale). Mais je me dplace une fois par an, donc a n'est pas pertinent. Je bosse sur la version Franaise, que je sois  Montpellier, Paris, ou Vladivostok ne change rien, en effet. Sauf qu' Montpellier, il y a toute l'quipe. Et que quand il faut que j'aille poser des questions, c'est diablement plus facile. Quand je lve une anomalie, les devs passent dans l'open-space d' cot, et viennent me poser des questions pour tre sur de bien comprendre. Le _body language_, a aide carrment.

Toutes les raisons ne sont pas illgitimes.

----------


## fredoche

> Il y a de trop grandes diffrences entre nos deux pays et j'ai honntement de gros doutes qu'un modle comme la Suisse et/ou les USA fonctionnent dans un pays comme la France.


 ::aie:: 
Oui
C'tait un vu pieu

Tu as de gros doutes et moi je ne me fais pas d'illusions, mais tu pourrais expliciter ton propos, a pourrait tre rock'n roll de se voir dpeint de l'extrieur. 
A notre dcharge existent-ils beaucoup de pays qui peuvent se comparer  la Suisse en terme de dmocratie ?

----------


## fredoche

> Je bosse en dition de logiciel. Mes clients finaux sont partout en France(voire au UK ou en Italie quand je donne un coup de main  la version locale). Mais je me dplace une fois par an, donc a n'est pas pertinent. Je bosse sur la version Franaise, que je sois  Montpellier, Paris, ou Vladivostok ne change rien, en effet. Sauf qu' Montpellier, il y a toute l'quipe. Et que quand il faut que j'aille poser des questions, c'est diablement plus facile. Quand je lve une anomalie, les devs passent dans l'open-space d' cot, et viennent me poser des questions pour tre sur de bien comprendre. Le _body language_, a aide carrment.
> 
> Toutes les raisons ne sont pas illgitimes.


L dessus on est d'accord, c'tait le sens de ma phrase de dpart. Regrouper les gens pour favoriser la coopration, a me parait lgitime, pas forcment ncessaire, mais bien lgitime. Une entreprise, c'est bien un objet social, un groupe humain particulier, mme si certains voudraient l'oublier.

Maintenant j'ai un petit sentiment de serpent qui se mord la queue sur la notion du turn-over et des contraintes de gographie qu'il pourrait impliquer.

----------


## Charvalos

> Oui
> C'tait un vu pieu
> 
> Tu as de gros doutes et moi je ne me fais pas d'illusions, mais tu pourrais expliciter ton propos, a pourrait tre rock'n roll de se voir dpeint de l'extrieur. 
> A notre dcharge existent-ils beaucoup de pays qui peuvent se comparer  la Suisse en terme de dmocratie ?


Ce n'est pas vraiment "dmocratie ou pas" que je disais.

Je vais me faire taper sur les doigts mais vous tes encore en "dmocratie" : vous lisez votre prsident, vos lisez l'Assemble, etc. 

Ce que je voulais dire surtout, c'est plusieurs choses, par rapport  ce que je connais :

 Vous tes un tat o tout le pouvoir est centralis  Paris contrairement  nous o chaque commune, chaque canton est autonome. Si un canton ou une commune veut interdire aux gens d'aller promener leur chien dans la rue, ils peuvent, par exemple.  ::aie::  Le deuxime gros point est que chez nous, on n'est pas dans une politique dite d'opposition mais dans une politique o les partis trouvent des compromis. Car pour qu'une loi passe, il faut qu'elle soit accepte aussi bien par la Chambre des Etats (qui reprsente les cantons avec 2 lus/cantons) que par le Conseil National (qui reprsente la population par canton o le nombre d'lus est dtermin par la population du canton). C'est pour a que souvent, une loi prend du temps : elle passe d'une chambre  l'autre tant qu'elle n'a pas t accepte et souvent, elle doit tre modifie. Ce qui fait que finalement, il n'y a jamais de majorit fixe mais qui change en fonction des sujets. Troisime chose : on n'est pas dirig par une seule personne mais par sept qui reprsente la concordance des partis : en gros, les gros partis (en fonction des scores lectoraux) ont deux conseillers fdraux. Pour le moment, on trouve : 2 UDC (Parti de droite, voir trs  droite), 2 PLR (Parti libral), 2 PS (Socialistes) et 1 PDC (Centre). Et a, c'est dj une grosse diffrence.

Et il faut bien faire la diffrence entre le rfrendum et l'initiative. Un rfrendum est lanc contre une proposition de loi tandis qu'une initiative peut-tre lance pour n'importe quel sujet et les deux ne ncessitent pas le mme nombre de signatures.

Et pour honnte, vu de chez nous, les GJ sont pas forcment trs bien vu (en tout cas, c'est l'impression que j'en ai).

----------


## benjani13

Arrtez tout de suite ce dbat sur la dmocratie directe, ce n'est pas que vous voulez! Dixit douard Philippe dans son discours de clture du grand dbat.



https://twitter.com/EPhilippePM/stat...00396983771142

Je n'ai pas regard son discours, mais des tweets d'E. Phillippe et des ractions il semblerait qu'aprs avoir choisit les questions du grand dbat, le gouvernement a aussi choisit les rponses.

----------


## fredoche

Je ne sais pas ce qu'il met derrire une dmocratie *plus* reprsentative. 
Je sais pour ma part, et pour l'avoir vcu, que mme au niveau le plus local, le systme reprsentatif, celui des *lus*, est la porte ouverte  un systme absolument anti-dmocratique, o l'lu s'approprie la bien-pensance au nom de ceux qu'il reprsente. 
Et le systme est ainsi fait que tous ces lus, quels que soient leurs niveaux, ne peuvent plus tre remis en cause durant leur mandat, quand bien mme ils iraient  l'encontre de leurs engagements et de leurs promesses.

Quand je vois qu'un maire une fois lu, au nom de tous, mais sans que jamais il n'en ait jamais t question durant sa campagne face aux citoyens, est capable d'engager la commune et donc ses administrs sur plus de 30 ans tout en refusant de les solliciter et mme de les informer  ce sujet, moi la reprsentation je dis non. Ce systme est pervers. 

On est bien sur une logique des "lus" et des "lites".

----------


## r0d

> Je vais me faire taper sur les doigts mais vous tes encore en "dmocratie" : vous lisez votre prsident, vos lisez l'Assemble, etc.


Ca dpend de la dfinition que l'on choisit pour dmocratie (la smantique de ce mot a une longue histoire).
Si on choisit la dfinition hellnistique (le peuple fait les lois), alors aucun pays,  ma connaissance, n'est  l'heure actuelle une dmocratie.




> Et il faut bien faire la diffrence entre le rfrendum et l'initiative. Un rfrendum est lanc contre une proposition de loi tandis qu'une initiative peut-tre lance pour n'importe quel sujet et les deux ne ncessitent pas le mme nombre de signatures.


C'est une excellente remarque. Il y a souvent confusion, dans cette histoire de RIC, entre rfrendum et initiative. L'aspect constituant du processus n'est pas toujours trs clair non plus.
Moi perso, je ne suis pas trs chaud pour le RIC. a va dans le bon sens, certes, donc je ne m'y opposerai pas, mais ce n'est pas a qui va changer la donne. C'est notre constitution qui est mauvaise, et nos institutions qui sont pourries (elles sont restes trop longtemps en circuit ferm).




> Et pour honnte, vu de chez nous, les GJ sont pas forcment trs bien vu (en tout cas, c'est l'impression que j'en ai).


Vu de partout, nous ne sommes pas bien vus. Il y a une propagande anti-GJ dans les mdias bourgeois j'ai rarement vu a.

----------


## ABCIWEB

> "On recherche tous le bonheur, sans savoir exactement  quoi a peut ressembler." (Jacques Brel)


Il n'a pas dit pour autant que tout tait gal. Je ne vois pas trop ce que cette citation vient faire dans un sujet sur Macron mais si c'est pour relativiser sa politique de casse sociale, tu as trs mal choisi ton auteur. 

Brel a quitt la scne en pleine gloire, par honntet, par peur de perdre son authenticit et de devenir un rentier du spectacle. Sans savoir prcisment  quoi le bonheur peut ressembler, il avait donc une ide assez prcise de ce  quoi il ne ressemble pas. Il l'a d'ailleurs exprim avec force dans sa chanson "Les bourgeois".

----------


## ABCIWEB

> L'informatique  la franaise, c'est surtout une informatique de service, assez peu une informatique de cration, d'dition.


Il y a aussi de la cration informatique en France. Vous serez peut-tre bientt bloui par les nouvelles fonctionnalits qu'Adobe va proposer pour la cration de textures 3D avec des outils qui ont dj fait leurs preuves dans Assassins Creed, Forza, Call of Duty, Blade Runner 2049, Tomb Raider... et de louer le gnie amricain, la concentration des lites dans la Silicon Valley et patati et patata.

Mais vous ne saurez sans doute jamais que le petit gnie  l'origine de ce logiciel s'appelle Sbastien Deguy, qu'il est Clermontois et qu'il a dvelopp son entreprise Allegorithmic depuis 2003  Clermont-Ferrand avant de se faire racheter par Adobe au dbut de cette anne 2019.  

On est bien content pour Sbastien Deguy qui a d empocher un pactole considrable, par contre il est peu probable que le sige de son entreprise reste longtemps  Clermont-FD ou mme en France.

Et voil comment la startup nation de Macron ne restera qu'une startup qui ne crera jamais beaucoup d'emplois quand bien mme elle aurait beaucoup de talents.

----------


## Ecthelion2

Pour continuer dans le foutage de gueule, concernant l'affaire Legay (la vieille dame "bouscule" par un policier pendant une manifestation), la policire charge de l'enqute, n'est autre que la compagne du policier incrimin.  ::aie:: 

https://www.mediapart.fr/journal/fra...se?onglet=full

Edit: j'ai vu pass une autre info, cela ne serait pas la compagne du policier incrimin mais la compagne du commissaire responsable des oprations policires, je ne sais pas si c'est forcment mieux. ^^

----------


## fredoche

> Pour continuer dans le foutage de gueule, concernant l'affaire Legay (la vieille dame "bouscule" par un policier pendant une manifestation), la policire charge de l'enqute, n'est autre que la compagne du policier incrimin. 
> 
> https://www.mediapart.fr/journal/fra...se?onglet=full
> 
> Edit: j'ai vu pass une autre info, cela ne serait pas la compagne du policier incrimin mais la compagne du commissaire responsable des oprations policires, je ne sais pas si c'est forcment mieux. ^^


peut-tre le mec qu'on voit sur ces images, avec l'charpe tricolore, qui fait mettre les secouristes en garde  vue :



Ca se confirme ici :
https://www.lci.fr/police/l-enquete-...s-2117845.html

Avec la parfaite connaissance du conflit d'intrt reconnue par le procureur.
Le commissaire en question semble avoir une dlicieuse rputation au plan local.

Tout va bien dans ce beau pays, 1re rpublique bananire de la plante par son PIB et le nombre de ses milliardaires finanant la ploutocratie gouvernante.

----------


## Gunny

> Le deuxime gros point est que chez nous, on n'est pas dans une politique dite d'opposition mais dans une politique o les partis trouvent des compromis. Car pour qu'une loi passe, il faut qu'elle soit accepte aussi bien par la Chambre des Etats (qui reprsente les cantons avec 2 lus/cantons) que par le Conseil National (qui reprsente la population par canton o le nombre d'lus est dtermin par la population du canton). C'est pour a que souvent, une loi prend du temps : elle passe d'une chambre  l'autre tant qu'elle n'a pas t accepte et souvent, elle doit tre modifie. Ce qui fait que finalement, il n'y a jamais de majorit fixe mais qui change en fonction des sujets.


Au Danemark la situation est similaire. C'est le plus gros soucis de la France : la cinquime rpublique est un costume taill sur mesure pour De Gaulle et qui n'a jamais t  la bonne taille depuis son second mandat. Rien ne pourra durablement changer en France tant que l'on se tranera cette relique de la seconde guerre mondiale.

----------


## Phiphi41

Salut,

Le problme en France c'est que ds que le gouvernement (quel qui soit) propose quelque chose c'est systmatiquement mauvais, et lorsque l'opposition arrive au gouvernement  l'lection suivante elle propose des choses sur lesquels elle s'tait oppos avant.

Il y a des gens qui ont de bonnes ides de tous les cots, mais on ne peut les runir ensemble, c'est cela notre gros problme en France.

----------


## fredoche

Non notre gros problme c'est les mcaniques de corruption diverses qui gangrnent l'appareil d'tat jusqu' son sommet.

Le spectacle des bonnes ides, de tout le cinma li  la gouvernance stop.

Des prsidents condamns  des peines de prison, des premiers ministres condamns, une plthore de ministres, dputs, snateurs, maires, prsidents de conseil rgionaux, prfets, hauts-fonctionnaires condamns mais en ralit quasi jamais inquits, toujours rlus, toujours replacs. Des lites respectables...???
Des narques, normaliens, polytechniciens de tous bords qui coulent des boites florissantes, crent des dettes abyssales pour le pays, pantouflent dans tous les recoins les plus lucratifs et ne font que se servir alors qu'ils doivent tout  la communaut franaise, au pays, STOP ! Des lites respectables...???

Pourquoi on leur envoie pas les CRS, la gendarmerie mobile, la BAC  ceux-l ?

Une justice digne du tiers-monde et qu'on dmantle de plus en plus pour construire un tat policier, ce n'est pas par hasard. 
La justice est un contre-pouvoir nuisible et dangereux pour ces lites corrompues. 
La police est aux ordres.

Il faut soigner l'infection, la soigner en profondeur, curer toute cette purulence.

----------


## benjani13

> Pour continuer dans le foutage de gueule, concernant l'affaire Legay (la vieille dame "bouscule" par un policier pendant une manifestation), la policire charge de l'enqute, n'est autre que la compagne du policier incrimin.


- Mensonges de toute la chaine hirarchique jusqu'au ministre de l'intrieur
- Dclarations ignobles du prsident 
- Liens de connivence entre diffrents acteurs de l'affaire 
- Diverses pressions

C'est moi ou on a tout d'une affaire Benalla bis?


Sursaut dmocratique, lueur d'espoir?, les parlementaires d'oppositions se sont unis pour dclencher le processus d'un rfrendum d'initiative partage pour soumettre  rfrendum la privatisation d'ADP. Ils ont obtenu les 185 signatures ncssaires pour dclencher ce processus. Je vais me documenter l dessus, apparemment la suite c'est 4,5Millions de signature des citoyens pour obtenir l'organisation du referendum... par le prsident. A voir si dans les textes il peut le refuser.

https://www.lemonde.fr/economie/arti...7884_3234.html
Photo trs rare de l'opposition runi en confrence de presse : https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1115598590599024644

----------


## MiaowZedong

> - Mensonges de toute la chaine hirarchique jusqu'au ministre de l'intrieur
> - Dclarations ignobles du prsident 
> - Liens de connivence entre diffrents acteurs de l'affaire 
> - Diverses pressions
> 
> C'est moi ou on a tout d'une affaire Benalla bis?


a ressemble  toutes les affaires de violences policires. Les mensonges qui vont jusqu'au sommet de l'tat pour couvrir la flicaille, c'est de la routine. J'ai dj cit les mensonges du Premier Ministre et du Ministre de l'Intrieur dans l'incindent de Clichy-sous-Bois, mais c'est juste un reflexe conditionn systmatique qu'ont les politiques. Ils ne lachent jamais la flicaille, jamais. Ils ont trop besoin du sale boulot que fournissent les policiers.




> Sursaut dmocratique, lueur d'espoir?, les parlementaires d'oppositions se sont unis pour dclencher le processus d'un rfrendum d'initiative partage pour soumettre  rfrendum la privatisation d'ADP. Ils ont obtenu les 185 signatures ncssaires pour dclencher ce processus. Je vais me documenter l dessus, apparemment la suite c'est 4,5Millions de signature des citoyens pour obtenir l'organisation du referendum... par le prsident. A voir si dans les textes il peut le refuser.


Il serait bien de bloquer la privatisation d'ADP....mais si la ptition ne recueille pas assez de signatures des citoyens, je serait partag entre le "je vous l'avez bien dit" et le dsespoir. On peut faire tout pour le peuple, mais avec lui j'ai comme un doute  ::aie::

----------


## benjani13

Sur les violences policires, je ne vais pas vous remettre 10 vidos de plus comme j'en ai vu par exemple d'un gars au sol les mains attaches, pitin de la tte au pied par les CRS, dans les lacrymos, train au sol plusieurs fois et qui finit, inconscient, par convulser. 

Mais je vous partage celle l, politique, justement pour prendre du recul: 
https://twitter.com/MaximeCochard_/s...99420899205120
https://twitter.com/MuccioKm/status/1115350982836330503

Laurent Nunez, mme quand on lui met sous le nez les fameuses vidos des gilets jaunes tabasss au sol dans un McDo, mme quand on lui met sous le nez la vido d'un colonel de gendarmerie regardant ces mmes images et affirmant que ce sont sans hsitation des violences policires, Laurent Nunez lui dit que non il n'a rien  redire.

Sur le deuxime extrait (deuxime lien), Laurent Nunez semble promouvoir une sorte de loi du Talion, avec la justification suranne du "mais vous avez vu ce que les policiers ont subit toute la journe". Face  un Brice Toussaint qui a t touch par la grce ce soir et est redevenu un temps journaliste, lui rtorquant qu'il y a les deux, violences de manifestants et violence de policiers, vous pouvez entendre Laurent Nunez dire "Non vous n'avez pas vu la violence des policiers"...

Le positif  retirer de cette vido c'est que les mdias eux ont compris qu'ils n'ont plus le choix que de montrer les violences.

----------


## ABCIWEB

> - Mensonges de toute la chaine hirarchique jusqu'au ministre de l'intrieur
> - Dclarations ignobles du prsident 
> - Liens de connivence entre diffrents acteurs de l'affaire 
> - Diverses pressions
> 
> C'est moi ou on a tout d'une affaire Benalla bis?


Oui c'est une accumulation de dni, de mensonges, de dclarations honteuses et de conflits d'intrts jamais vus auparavant. En  peine deux ans de mandat, Macron a battu tous les records dans la provocation, les violences policires rptes, assumes, quasiment revendiques, le mpris des citoyens, dans le dni des droits de l'homme et de la justice. Un bon gros facho dans toute sa splendeur et toutes ses dimensions, avec des ministres du mme niveau. 

Le premier sinistre du gouvernement n'a t-il pas affirm que la conclusion du grand dbat tait qu'ils n'avaient t pas assez vite ni assez loin dans leurs rformes ? Les nombreux dbats ailleurs que dans le cadre de leur mascarade, les ont convaincu qu'ils ne peuvent plus se masquer, que la grande majorit des franais sait pertinemment que leur seul but est uniquement de les escroquer. Alors pour eux ce n'est plus la peine de finasser, ils assument que le foutage de gueule est et restera permanent. Cela restera en mme temps des cadeaux indcents pour les ultra riches, et pour les autres, les pitbulls, la terreur et le mpris. C'est la France progressiste de  Macron.

----------


## Ecthelion2

Les dernires sorties de Castaner sur les ONG et les migrants, lui ont valu les flicitations de plusieurs membres du FN, dont Marine, ainsi qu'une jolie carte de membre d'honneur de Gnration Identitaire.

https://www.huffingtonpost.fr/entry/...b0a00f6d424e32

Faut faire barrage qu'ils disaient.  ::D:

----------


## benjani13

*Et a continue, encore et encore...* vous connaissez la suite de la chanson.

Madame Raphalle Rabatel vient d'tre embauche par le groupe Franaise des Jeux en tant que directrice de la communication et du dveloppement durable, membre du Comit de direction gnrale du groupe FDJ.
https://www.groupefdj.com/journalist...roupe-fdj.html

Qui est cette dame? Alors je n'aime pas qu'on rsume une femme au fait de n'tre qu'une "femme de", mais l... Elle n'est autre que la femme de Gilles le Gendre, dput LREM et prsident du groupe LREM  l'assembl nationale.
https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gilles_Le_Gendre

Celui l mme qui mne la bataille  l'assembl pour la privatisation de la FDJ...

----------


## ABCIWEB

*@benjani13* Oui c'est suffoquant. Entre la femme du commissaire de police qui est charge de l'enqute qui impliquait son mari dans l'affaire Legay, et la nomination comme membre du Comit de direction gnrale du groupe FDJ de la femme du ministre charg lui-mme de la privatisation du mme groupe, on est en plein dans un chef d'oeuvre absolu. Mme un auteur de science fiction n'oserait pas imaginer un tel scnario, c'est trop gros, surtout en si peu de temps alors que l'affaire Benalla n'est pas encore termine... et encore on ne sait pas tout.

Allez dire ensuite aux gamins d'aller travailler... "Nan m'sieur, mais promis, demain j'arrte de dealer du shit et je m'inscris sur une liste  Macron, c'est plus rentable et sans risque, mme si niveau morale faut pas tre regardant".

C'est Fillon qui doit faire la gueule! En comparaison sa fraude avec Pnlope n'tait qu'une broutille. En termes de foutages de gueule, le nouveau monde explose l'ancien, c'est a le progrs  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Phiphi41

Bonjour,

Malheureusement ce genre de magouille a toujours exist, mme avec les anciens gouvernements.

Sauf que maintenant on surveille beaucoup plus les faites et gestes de tous.

----------


## Ryu2000

> ainsi qu'une jolie carte de membre d'honneur de Gnration Identitaire.


 ::ptdr::  ::ptdr::  ::ptdr:: 
Excellent !
Ils ont l'air marrant ces gars, ils sont en train de se faire dissoudre et ils font une blague en montrant que Castaner pense comme eux !  ::lol:: 




> Mme un auteur de science fiction n'oserait pas imaginer un tel scnario, c'est trop gros


En fait a se fait dans les dictatures, le leader suprme peut dire "je nome mon cousin au poste de ministre du $@#". Au final voter la privatisation et mettre sa femme  la tte, c'est un peu la mme chose.
Comme dans ce sketch :


Vers 6 minutes il y a le ministre des affaires de ct.




> C'est Fillon qui doit faire la gueule! En comparaison sa fraude avec Pnlope n'tait qu'une broutille. En termes de foutages de gueule, le nouveau monde explose l'ancien, c'est a le progrs


Un lu qui fait croire qu'il a une assistante juste pour gagner plus c'est hyper courant. (c'est comme quand un lu europen bosse un peu pour son parti)
Il y avait un acharnement contre Fillon lors de la campagne, aprs on a relch la pression.

On a fait chier Fillon pour des costumes et on a rien dit pour a :
Jack Lang a reu pour 200.000 euros de costumes, sans contrepartie




> Malheureusement ce genre de magouille a toujours exist, mme avec les anciens gouvernements.


Non Charles de Gaulle ne magouillait pas comme a ! lol
Mais sinon ouais depuis Chirac il y a des histoires de privatisation.

On a quand mme l'impression que LREM dmonte plus vite le pays que l'UMPS traditionnel.
C'est un casse, tant qu'on les vire pas ils se servent.

----------


## benjani13

De toute faon ces gens l se connaissent tous, se tiennent tous, sont toujours l, quelque part, quelque soit le rsultat des lections, ils sont l, et ne rpondent jamais de rien. Une farce de dmocratie.

Regardez un Jean Pierre Jouyet, directeur adjoint de cabinet de Lionel Jospin, puis nomm  un poste par Sarkozy avant de devenir secrtaire d'tat dans le gouvernement Fillon, et enfin nomm secrtaire gnral de la prsidence de la Rpublique par Franois Hollande... Encore une petite couche? Il a t le mentor d'Emmanuel Macron. C'est Jouyet qui a fait entrer Macron au cabinet de l'Elyse avant de pousser Hollande  le nommer ministre.

Pourquoi tout cela, comme l'explique Juan Branco dans _Crepuscule_, par ce qu'ils ont tous fait les mmes coles, ont grandis dans les mme cercles, sont pass par les mmes postes, ont t pris en main par les mmes mentors... Et par ce qu'ils se satisfont de cela et participent eux mmes  reproduire cet entre soi.

----------


## MiaowZedong

> De toute faon ces gens l se connaissent tous, se tiennent tous, sont toujours l, quelque part, quelque soit le rsultat des lections, ils sont l, et ne rpondent jamais de rien. Une farce de dmocratie.
> 
> Regardez un Jean Pierre Jouyet, directeur adjoint de cabinet de Lionel Jospin, puis nomm  un poste par Sarkozy avant de devenir secrtaire d'tat dans le gouvernement Fillon, et enfin nomm secrtaire gnral de la prsidence de la Rpublique par Franois Hollande... Encore une petite couche? Il a t le mentor d'Emmanuel Macron. C'est Jouyet qui a fait entrer Macron au cabinet de l'Elyse avant de pousser Hollande  le nommer ministre.
> 
> Pourquoi tout cela, comme l'explique Juan Branco dans _Crepuscule_, par ce qu'ils ont tous fait les mmes coles, ont grandis dans les mme cercles, sont pass par les mmes postes, ont t pris en main par les mmes mentors... Et par ce qu'ils se satisfont de cela et participent eux mmes  reproduire cet entre soi.


Oui, les rseaux (d'anciens lves notamment) existent, oui il y a un entre-soi dans le monde politique, et pourtant il y a des candidats en dehors de ce milieu sur les bulletins de vote et le peuple refuse de voter pour eux. Ceux qui ont vot PS, UMPLR, UDI, MoDem, LREM, et ceux qui sont rests chez eux doivent assumer leurs responsabilits dans la domination de ce que Tariq Ali appelle l'extrme centre (car les centristes ne sont pas moins jusquau-boutistes que les extrmes). On peut se faire tromper une fois, mais ceux qui se font tromper en permanence depuis des dcennies soit le veulent bien, soit sont d'une stupidit extrme. Personne n'a t oblig de voter Macron, personne n'a t empch d'aller voter, le peuple doit assumer ses actions.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Oui, les rseaux (d'anciens lves notamment) existent, oui il y a un entre-soi dans le monde politique


Pure alors a c'est de l'euphmisme.
Il existe d'autres types de rseaux comme les loges, ou les dner comme celui du sicle, du CRIF, du Groupe Bilderberg dans lesquels les politiciens, les journalistes, les banquiers, les gros patrons se retrouvent.
Sarkozy et Hollande : rencontre cordiale au dner du Crif
Polony.tv QUE PENSEZ-VOUS DU DNER DU SICLE ?
Les Nouveaux Chiens de garde (film)




> et pourtant il y a des candidats en dehors de ce milieu sur les bulletins de vote et le peuple refuse de voter pour eux.


Le peuple est manipul par les mdias et les instituts de sondages. (Philippe de Villiers dnonce le "systme de corruption" des sondages)
Le systme a fait en sorte que le second tour soit Macron VS Marine.

Les mdias taient  fond derrire Macron :

Fillon a subit un harclement de la part des mdias, de la police et de la justice.




> Personne n'a t oblig de voter Macron, personne n'a t empch d'aller voter, le peuple doit assumer ses actions.


Au second tour si, les gens ont t contraint de voter Macron, ils ne l'ont pas fait par envie...


Le problme c'est que la masse ne considre que les favoris, donc en 2017 c'tait : Marine, Macron, Fillon, Melenchon... (Marine fait peur, Fillon tait dans le Penelope Gate, Melenchon est trop extrme)
L'ensemble des candidats ne sont pas sur un pied d'galit, certains ont un temps de prsence dans les mdias nettement suprieur aux autres.

===
Il est impossible de crer un parti diffrent et de russir car les mdias ne parleront pas de vous.
Bon maintenant que les gens commencent  s'informer sur internet donc il y a un peu d'espoir, mais d'un autre ct le gouvernement veut contrler internet...

----------


## benjani13

@MiaowZedong: Je refuse ce postulat que tu rptes souvent que le peuple est de toute faon trop con, ou qu'il se laisse manipuler avec conscience. Et puis  ce moment l arrtons de dbattre. La majorit est trop bte, donc aucune de nos ide alternatives ne passera jamais. Partons lever des yacks en Mongolie. C'est trs beau la Mongolie.

Pour que le peuple fasse un choix, un vrai choix, encore faudrait il qu'il ait les moyens de faire un choix clairer, en conscience. C'est pourtant bien ce qui est mis de faon prodigieuse en exergue par le mouvement des gilets jaunes. La presse et les chaines tls ont cras le mouvement par des discours et un traitement de linformation odieux. Pour le coup ils n'ont plus russi  tre subtil, les gilets jaunes les ont forc  tomber leur masques. Comment sortir de cette chape de plomb qui empche de s'informer correctement? Marco46 disait il y a quelques pages:




> Sans dconner qui a pris 2 heures pour couter en dtail les propositions d'implmentation du RIC de Berruyer et de Chouard ?


Alors oui, on a cette chance aujourd'hui d'avoir des canneaux d'informations pluriels et libres grce  internet. Et, quoiqu'on en dise les gens les utilisent abondamment.

Mais je dirais plutt: qui *a le temps* d'couter 2 heures un intellectuel, un penseur, un vulgarisateur, une ide alternative? Qui aujourd'hui a ce privilge de pouvoir se prendre 2 heures pour regarder une vido ou lire un bouquin? Mais en fait c'est bien pire que a: qui a le temps de prendre 10 fois 2 heures pour couter/lire/regarder les diverses implmentations du RIC propose, les contre, les peut tre, les sceptique et ainsi se faire une bonne ide du sujet et par la suite une opinion claire? Et qui a le temps de faire tout a plusieurs fois, pour couvrir les diffrents sujets de socits du mouvement? Peu de monde, des gens dj privilgis, ou des gens qui dans leur malheurs se retrouve avec du temps (chmeur, etc). Franois Bgaudeau dit qu'une vrai dmocratie doit saccompagner entre autres d'une diminution du temps de travail pour que les citoyens ait le temps de s'informer et de participer  la dmocratie.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Fillon a subit un harclement de la part des mdias, de la police et de la justice.


Mais Fillon, c'est exactement la mme chose que Macron ! T'as pas encore pig a ?




> Au second tour si, les gens ont t contraint de voter Macron, ils ne l'ont pas fait par envie...


Ha bon ? Personnellement, je suis all voter au second tour, et il n'y avait personne avec un flingue pour m'obliger  voter Macron !

----------


## benjani13

> Le problme c'est que la masse ne considre que les favoris, donc en 2017 c'tait : Marine, Macron, Fillon, Melenchon... (Marine fait peur, Fillon tait dans le Penelope Gate, Melenchon est trop extrme)
> L'ensemble des candidats ne sont pas sur un pied d'galit, certains ont un temps de prsence dans les mdias nettement suprieur aux autres.


Je ne sais plus qui j'ai entendu dire a, mais la premire supercherie c'est le fait que les mdias prsentent les candidats "alternatifs" avec l'tiquette de "petits candidats". On conditionne ainsi les tlspectateurs d'entre de jeu. Il y a les vrai candidats et les faux. Ces derniers ce sont les petits candidats, ce qui n'ont donc aucune chance. Donc on ne perd pas de temps  s'y intresser.




> Mais Fillon, c'est exactement la mme chose que Macron ! T'as pas encore pig a ?


+1 Je mettrai ma main  coup qu'on aurait eu le mme Bruno Le Maire au mme poste  offrir nos biens publics aux copains.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Mais Fillon, c'est exactement la mme chose que Macron ! T'as pas encore pig a ?


Ah ben non, il y a forcment des diffrences, vu ce que le systme lui a mis dans la gueule, il est clairement pas comme Macron.
L'UMP avait prvu une victoire de Jup.
Fillon devait tre trop catholique et pas assez anti Poutine pour tre support par les mdias (en tout cas il y avait forcment quelque chose qui ne plaisait pas au systme chez Fillon, j'avais jamais vu une campagne de dcrdibilisation aussi forte (si l'on omet les campagnes anti FN)).
Surtout qu'en parallle y'avait la dclaration de revenu de Macron qui tait hyper louche, avec les millions qui ont mystrieusement disparu, officiellement il n'avait pas d'argent et tout tait pay par sa femme.




> Ha bon ? Personnellement, je suis all voter au second tour, et il n'y avait personne avec un flingue pour m'obliger  voter Macron !


Il y avait la propagande de la peur "Oh mon dieu, le FN est au second tour, si il gagne ce sera la fin du monde, Adolf et le NSDAP c'tait des gentillets  ct".
Tout le monde appelait  voter Macron (mme Melenchon le sous entendait).
Le seul courageux a a t Dupont-Aignan. Et sinon elle a dit quoi Nathalie Arthaud ? Parce qu'en 2002 Arlette Laguiller n'a pas appel  voter Chirac.

----------


## Jon Shannow

@benjani13 > Je suis d'accord avec toi pour le traitement des GJs par les mdias et la classe jacassante. Mais, je ne suis pas sr que si Macron dmissionnait aujourd'hui et se reprsentait dans la foule, qu'un grand nombre de GJs ne voteraient pas pour lui ou un sosie idologique (je veux dire, un PS, LR ou Modem). 

a fait des dcennies qu'on nous parle d'alternances "gauche/droite" alors que dans les faits, il y a une continuit dans le no-libralisme. 

Je rejoins MiaowZedong dans le sentiment que les gens qui votent (ceux qui ne votent pas laissent faire, donc approuvent) pour le PS/LR/Modem/LREM le font en grande partie parce qu'ils se font manipuler par les mdias. Et, on verra lors des lections europennes, mais je ne serais pas tonn que LREM arrive en tte. Et que la somme LREM/PS/LR/Modem soit d'une majorit crasante. Dmontrant, s'il le fallait encore, que les gens se font manipuler. Ils n'ont pas la culture et l'ducation suffisante pour comprendre que ces partis qui se disent "de gouvernements" ne sont que des clones. Les diffrences sont  la marge (dans le socital essentiellement). Mais, pour s'en rendre compte, il faut avoir un bagage culturelle et ducatif que beaucoup n'ont pas. 
A leur dcharge, il faut aussi admettre que l'offre alternative n'est pas trs attractive. Je ne parlerai pas des Poutou ou LO, ni de l'UPR ou de Debout-la-France tellement ils sont caricaturaux. Pour le reste, on a soit,  droite le FNRN, a ne donne pas vraiment envie, soit LFI avec un Mlenchon capable en un instant de se dcrdibiliser compltement, alors mme qu'il est un brillant orateur et que ses ides sont loin d'tre ridicules. Le problme, c'est qu'on de voit que lui. C'est comme pour FN, on ne voyait que Le Pen (pre). 

Aujourd'hui, avec le mouvement des GJs, on devrait avoir LFI a 50 voir 60%, alors que si ils obtiennent 10% ils seront contents !  ::aie::

----------


## MiaowZedong

> @MiaowZedong: Je refuse ce postulat que tu rptes souvent que le peuple est de toute faon trop con, ou qu'il se laisse manipuler avec conscience. Et puis  ce moment l arrtons de dbattre. La majorit est trop bte, donc aucune de nos ide alternatives ne passera jamais. Partons lever des yacks en Mongolie. C'est trs beau la Mongolie.
> 
> Pour que le peuple fasse un choix, un vrai choix, encore faudrait il qu'il ait les moyens de faire un choix clairer, en conscience. C'est pourtant bien ce qui est mis de faon prodigieuse en exergue par le mouvement des gilets jaunes. La presse et les chaines tls ont cras le mouvement par des discours et un traitement de linformation odieux.


Et qui t'oblige  regarder les mdias, aujourd'hui quand n'importe qui peut s'auto-publier et tre visible du monde entier?

Oui, le peuple se laisse manipuler avec conscience, ou plutt la majorit n'en a rien  foutre et laisse gouverner une auto-proclame lite comme elle l'entend. Tu sais qu'il y a eu 52% d'abstention aux lgislatives, les lections les plus importantes? Soit la majorit qui n'exerce pas le pouvoir qu'on lui donne. La seule lection o il y a une majorit qui vote, c'est la prsidentielle, et encore avec un taux d'abstention qui reste levet ceux qui votent qui sont incapables de voter pour une rupture. 

Au Soudan le peuple se rvolte parce qu'on a touch au prix du pain. Tant que le Franais a un toit et assez  manger, ne comptez pas sur la majorit pour se rvolter.




> Mais je dirais plutt: qui *a le temps* d'couter 2 heures un intellectuel, un penseur, un vulgarisateur, une ide alternative? Qui aujourd'hui a ce privilge de pouvoir se prendre 2 heures pour regarder une vido ou lire un bouquin? Mais en fait c'est bien pire que a: qui a le temps de prendre 10 fois 2 heures pour couter/lire/regarder les diverses implmentations du RIC propose, les contre, les peut tre, les sceptique et ainsi se faire une bonne ide du sujet et par la suite une opinion claire? Et qui a le temps de faire tout a plusieurs fois, pour couvrir les diffrents sujets de socits du mouvement? Peu de monde, des gens dj privilgis, ou des gens qui dans leur malheurs se retrouve avec du temps (chmeur, etc). Franois Bgaudeau dit qu'une vrai dmocratie doit saccompagner entre autres d'une diminution du temps de travail pour que les citoyens ait le temps de s'informer et de participer  la dmocratie.


Mais le temps de travail a fortement baiss depuis l'avnement de la dmocratie. C'est vrai que pour une majorit, les citadins, le temps pris par le travail a augment  cause des temps de trajet, malgr la diminution du temps de travail effectif. Mais bon, j'ai 1h30 de route aller et retour, je cuisine tous les soirs et je trouve pourtant le temps de faire pas mal de choses en dehors du travailmais c'est vrai que je ne perds pas mon temps  regarder la TV, et je lis plutt que d'couter des vidos (qui prennent plus longtemps pour la mme info).

Le vrai problme c'est la faon dont les gens consomment les informations et les argumentaires qu'on leur prsente. Je pense  ce GJ qui "avait tout compris" et expliquait que 80% de nos impts partent dans les intrts de la dette. Consulter le budget de l'tat ne prend pas 2 heures, il y a mme une page Wikipedia pour a ::aie::

----------


## Darkzinus

> Ah ben non, il y a forcment des diffrences, vu ce que le systme lui a mis dans la gueule, il est clairement pas comme Macron.


Ben voyons ! Il a surtout une casserole qui l'aurait coul un jour ou l'autre et il a prfr faire une Chauma en niant jusqu'au bout alors qu'avec un mea culpa il pouvait peut-tre s'en sortir. Mais mme si Macron m'insupporte je ne vois pas ce que Fillon aurait fait de mieux (mmes ministres probablement). En pire il aurait apport son ct rtrograde sur les sujets de socit.

----------


## Ecthelion2

> Le peuple est manipul par les mdias et les instituts de sondages. 
> 
> [...]
> 
> Le problme c'est que la masse ne considre que les favoris, donc en 2017 c'tait : Marine, Macron, Fillon, Melenchon... (Marine fait peur, Fillon tait dans le Penelope Gate, *Melenchon est trop extrme*)


Dit-il en ressortant les manipulations des mdias...  ::ptdr::

----------


## MiaowZedong

> Dit-il en ressortant les manipulations des mdias...


C'est sr que si le changement est trop extrme, on ne va rien changer  ::aie::

----------


## Invit

> Je rejoins MiaowZedong dans le sentiment que les gens qui votent (ceux qui ne votent pas laissent faire, donc approuvent) pour le PS/LR/Modem/LREM le font en grande partie parce qu'ils se font manipuler par les mdias.


Je n'en suis pas si sre. Si je te suis bien, voter pour les grands partis, c'est un manque d'ducation parce qu'ils sont tous pareil, ceux qui ne votent pas sont d'accord, ceux qui votent pour les petits partis ne mritent pas qu'on s'y intresse, reste donc les gens qui votent pour LFI et RN. Quid de ceux qui tout btement ne sont pas d'accord avec les programmes de LFI et de RN ?

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Ah ben non, il y a forcment des diffrences, vu ce que le systme lui a mis dans la gueule


Il s'est pris son boomerang dans la g****e. Rien de plus.

Il s'est prsent comme le chevalier blanc et n'a jamais voulu sortir de ce rle. Rsultat, il a perdu toute crdibilit.

----------


## benjani13

> @benjani13 > Je suis d'accord avec toi pour le traitement des GJs par les mdias et la classe jacassante. Mais, je ne suis pas sr que si Macron dmissionnait aujourd'hui et se reprsentait dans la foule, qu'un grand nombre de GJs ne voteraient pas pour lui ou un sosie idologique (je veux dire, un PS, LR ou Modem). 
> 
> a fait des dcennies qu'on nous parle d'alternances "gauche/droite" alors que dans les faits, il y a une continuit dans le no-libralisme.
> 
> Je rejoins MiaowZedong dans le sentiment que les gens qui votent (ceux qui ne votent pas laissent faire, donc approuvent) pour le PS/LR/Modem/LREM le font en grande partie parce qu'ils se font manipuler par les mdias.


Je suis en partie d'accord. Cependant la donne a chang, si le PS a disparu, si la droite peine  se restructurer, c'est bien que l'alternance droite/gauche vendu comme le symbole que notre dmocratie fonctionne n'est plus prise au srieux par les gens. Ce que semblait dire MiaowZedong c'est que le peuple accepte ce jeu de dupe ("On peut se faire tromper une fois, mais ceux qui se font tromper en permanence depuis des dcennies soit le veulent bien, soit sont d'une stupidit extrme"). Je pense au contraire que la manipulation d'une part continue, et l'on a vu avec les gilets jaunes, mais qu'aussi les citoyens n'accepte plus la duperie, avec pour effet comme je le disais l'croulement des partis politiques institutionnels.




> Et, on verra lors des lections europennes, mais je ne serais pas tonn que LREM arrive en tte. Et que la somme LREM/PS/LR/Modem soit d'une majorit crasante.


Je le pense aussi. Maintenant ce sera probablement l'abstention qui sera en tte. Je ne suis pas sur que les Europenne ait vraiment une porte symbolique et qu'on puisse en conclure quelque chose.




> Pour le reste, on a soit,  droite le FNRN, a ne donne pas vraiment envie, soit LFI avec un Mlenchon capable en un instant de se dcrdibiliser compltement, alors mme qu'il est un brillant orateur et que ses ides sont loin d'tre ridicules. Le problme, c'est qu'on de voit que lui. C'est comme pour FN, on ne voyait que Le Pen (pre).


Je te rejoins aussi l dessus. Mme si je trouve que Mlenchon n'a pas la mme omniprsence que la famille LePen au FN/RN, je me suis demand plusieurs fois si Mlenchon ne devrait pas laisser sa place.

----------


## MiaowZedong

> Je n'en suis pas si sre. Si je te suis bien, voter pour les grands partis, c'est un manque d'ducation parce qu'ils sont tous pareil, ceux qui ne votent pas sont d'accord, *ceux qui votent pour les petits partis* ne mritent pas qu'on s'y intresse, reste donc les gens qui votent pour LFI et RN. Quid de ceux qui tout btement ne sont pas d'accord avec les programmes de LFI et de RN ?


Le problme de ceux qui votent pour les petits partis n'est pas qu'ils ne mritent pas d'intrt, mais tout simplement qu'ils sont trop peu nombreux. Rien, sauf les opinions qu'ils ont eux-mme absorbes, empche le peuple de voter en masse pour Poutou (ou Dupont-Aignan pour les droitistes).

Cela dit, si j'avais eu un suffrage en 2017 j'aurais vot Mlenchon, pas parce que je crois  son programme (qui est ce qu'on appelait avant un programme rformiste) mais parce qu'il incarne une rupture vers la gauche qui mrite d'tre tente. Et s'il finissait comme Allende, on saurait quoi faire...mais le peuple ne lui donne pas sa chance, pas plus qu'aux autres candidats de rupture qui existent  droite comme  gauche, et mme en-dehors de l'axe droite-gauche.

----------


## Invit

> Le problme de ceux qui votent pour les petits partis n'est pas qu'ils ne mritent pas d'intrt, mais tout simplement qu'ils sont trop peu nombreux. Rien, sauf les opinions qu'ils ont eux-mme absorbes, empche le peuple de voter en masse pour Poutou (ou Dupont-Aignan pour les droitistes).


Je suis d'accord l-dessus. 




> Cela dit, si j'avais eu un suffrage en 2017 j'aurais vot Mlenchon, pas parce que je crois  son programme (qui est ce qu'on appelait avant un programme rformiste) mais parce qu'il incarne une rupture vers la gauche qui mrite d'tre tente. Et s'il finissait comme Allende, on saurait quoi faire...mais le peuple ne lui donne pas sa chance, pas plus qu'aux autres candidats de rupture qui existent  droite comme  gauche, et mme en-dehors de l'axe droite-gauche.


Le fait qu'il finisse comme Allende m'a plus que travers l'esprit effectivement, et ce serait le pire des scnarios. En cas de dictature militaire, je serais la premire  en mourir, parce que je ne saurais que trop bien quoi faire (ou  fuir lchement et bravement, je ne me suis pas encore dcide). Qu'il finisse comme Coluche (le cas le plus probable  mon avis), et retour  la case dpart -1. Enfin, qu'il gagne, et j'aurais donn ma voix  quelqu'un avec lequel je ne suis pas d'accord. Mme si je suis d'accord sur le fait que la rupture mrite d'tre tente, comme je te l'ai dit j'ai un problme avec l'autoritarisme, et je ne serais pas prte  assumer d'avoir mis Mlenchon au pouvoir pour cette raison. Un autre membre de LFI, pourquoi pas. Par contre, pour les droitistes (il y en a quand mme un bon paquet), il n'y a pas grand monde qui ne fait pas partie de la sphre gangrene. 
Donc, je ne suis pas convaincue qu'il existe bon choix. Et en plus, je suis bien convaincue que je peux me tromper.  mon avis, la solution serait de retirer de la visibilit  l'excutif, et en faire une lection moins one-man show pour se rapprocher du modle des lgislatives, par exemple. C'est un vu pieux bien sr.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Je n'en suis pas si sre. Si je te suis bien, voter pour les grands partis, c'est un manque d'ducation parce qu'ils sont tous pareil, ceux qui ne votent pas sont d'accord, ceux qui votent pour les petits partis ne mritent pas qu'on s'y intresse, reste donc les gens qui votent pour LFI et RN. Quid de ceux qui tout btement ne sont pas d'accord avec les programmes de LFI et de RN ?


J'ai du mal m'exprimer.  ::aie:: 

Ce que je voulais dire, c'est que voter pour un grand parti, pensant  une alternance, tait le signe d'un manque de culture politique ou d'ducation (dans le sens ducation nationale, je ne veux pas dire qu'ils sont malpolis, mais pas assez outills pour comprendre ou plus surement aller chercher, les dessous de la politique).

Dans ceux qui votent pour un parti, il y a ceux qui sont embrigads (ils ont leur carte du parti, etc...) et les sympathisants qui ont tendance  peu faire voluer leur vote. 
La victoire d'un parti ne se joue pas sur ces personnes, mais sur ceux qui n'ont pas d'idologie politique bien arrte. C'est la majorit des gens. Ils ont tendance  voter en fonction de la situation actuelle. Et c'est bien pour cela que depuis Chirac aucun prsident n'a t rlu. Et que Chirac et Mitterrand ont t rlu en grande partie parce qu'il y avait eu une priode de cohabitation. Comme on dit : "les franais ont la mmoire courte en matire politique". Et, je ne peux qu'abonder dans ce sens, sinon, je ne m'explique pas comment on a eu Chirac prsident 2 fois, et pareil pour Mitterrand !

Bref, les gens veulent le changement quand ils ne sont pas contents. Mais, en mme temps, ont peur d'un trop gros changement. Le problme, c'est que le changement ne se trouve pas dans les partis dits de gouvernements que sont le PS, LR ou le Modem. Ces partis sont des faux jumeaux (si clone est trop fort). C'est pour cela que Macron a gagn. Les gens voulaient du changement mais pas une rvolution. 

On verra si les mentalits ont rellement chang avec le mouvement des GJs. Pas aux europennes, car c'est hlas souvent une lection boude par les lecteurs, alors qu'elle est des plus importantes.

Voter pour des petits partis (comme Poutou ou LO ou l'UPR, ou DLF), c'est souvent un choix fort. Hlas, sans rel intrt, vue l'chiquier politique.
Les seuls choix de changement se trouvent donc (selon moi) dans LFI ou RN (et encore, pour RN, je ne suis pas certain qu'il y aurait un grand changement au niveau conomique, plus socital et social - et pas de le sens que ceux qui votent pour eux croient - encore une fois, selon moi). C'est d'ailleurs pour cela que les mdias s'acharnent d'avantage sur Mlenchon que sur Le Pen.

----------


## Ecthelion2

> Un autre membre de LFI, pourquoi pas.


Voil. Cela fait dj plusieurs fois que je le dis, mais si Ruffin avait l'ambition de briguer un poste de prsident, je suis sr que les scores de LFI feraient un bond (et moi le 1er d'ailleurs).


(et non Jon, ceux qui ne se dplacent pas, n'approuvent pas forcment; va falloir te le rentrer dans le crne un jour, pas le temps de dtailler l, mais t'abstenir, voter blanc, ou voter pour un "petit"parti, cela a exactement le mme effet dans le systme actuel, et ne pas se dplacer car on ne cautionne pas le truc, ne veut pas dire qu'on approuve le rsultat, faut arrter d'amalgamer tous les abstentionnistes  des mecs qui s'en fichent et qui ne votent pas que par flemme  :;): ).

----------


## Invit

> J'ai du mal m'exprimer.


Oui, merci d'avoir pris le temps d'expliciter  :;): 




> Ce que je voulais dire, c'est que voter pour un grand parti, pensant  une alternance, tait le signe d'un manque de culture politique ou d'ducation (dans le sens ducation nationale, je ne veux pas dire qu'ils sont malpolis, mais pas assez outills pour comprendre ou plus surement aller chercher, les dessous de la politique).
> 
> Dans ceux qui votent pour un parti, il y a ceux qui sont embrigads (ils ont leur carte du parti, etc...) et les sympathisants qui ont tendance  peu faire voluer leur vote. 
> La victoire d'un parti ne se joue pas sur ces personnes, mais sur ceux qui n'ont pas d'idologie politique bien arrte. C'est la majorit des gens. Ils ont tendance  voter en fonction de la situation actuelle. Et c'est bien pour cela que depuis Chirac aucun prsident n'a t rlu. Et que Chirac et Mitterrand ont t rlu en grande partie parce qu'il y avait eu une priode de cohabitation. Comme on dit : "les franais ont la mmoire courte en matire politique". Et, je ne peux qu'abonder dans ce sens, sinon, je ne m'explique pas comment on a eu Chirac prsident 2 fois, et pareil pour Mitterrand !
> 
> Bref, les gens veulent le changement quand ils ne sont pas contents. Mais, en mme temps, ont peur d'un trop gros changement. Le problme, c'est que le changement ne se trouve pas dans les partis dits de gouvernements que sont le PS, LR ou le Modem. Ces partis sont des faux jumeaux (si clone est trop fort). C'est pour cela que Macron a gagn. Les gens voulaient du changement mais pas une rvolution.


Alors justement, cette majorit des gens sont d'accord avec l'orientation conomique et lgislative qu'on connat depuis le dbut de la Ve Rpublique (et mme avant, on peut remonter loin, mais ce n'est pas le sujet). Or, ceux qui proposent une continuit dans ce sens sont justement les grands partis ( moins que je me trompe ?). Or, s'il faut faire partie de la sphre gangrene pour bnficier d'une quelconque visibilit, et je ne doute pas que ce soit le cas, la seule solution c'est l'amputation. Sinon c'est le serpent qui se mord la queue. Aux prsidentielles, tu ne peux pas voter pour quelqu'un qui n'a pas les signatures, aux lgislatives et autres, tu peux toujours voter pour quelqu'un qui n'est pas visible, mais comme tu le dis, a n'a pas d'impact rel. Tout ce que les gens peuvent faire pour susciter un changement qui ne serait pas une rvolution, ce sont des initiatives comme les primaires citoyennes, et plus largement le partage d'information sur les rseaux sociaux (malheureusement, avec les dsagrments qu'on connat). Et malgr tout le changement n'arrive pas. Si tu as raison et que la majorit veut un changement sans rvolution, alors il lui manque un levier qu'il ne trouvera pas dans les bulletins de vote (ou en tout cas, moi je ne l'ai pas vu). Et  mon avis tu tapes juste, si les gens continuent de voter pour les grands partis, c'est parce qu'ils ne veulent pas de rvolution. C'est comprhensible. Mais je ne comprends pas pourquoi tu y vois un manque d'ducation, puisque je ne trouve pas moi-mme la bonne rponse (et je suis alle jusqu'au M2 !  ::mouarf:: ).




> On verra si les mentalits ont rellement chang avec le mouvement des GJs. Pas aux europennes, car c'est hlas souvent une lection boude par les lecteurs, alors qu'elle est des plus importantes.


Je suis d'accord. Mais l encore, je voterai pour le programme que je prfre, que collectera certainement pas beaucoup de suffrages. M'enfin l'espoir fait vivre (et c'est grce  a que LFI s'est retrouv dans les grands partis).  ::D: 

Edit : j'ai oubli de commencer par le dbut en disant que  la fois LFI comme RN seraient assez rvolutionnaires. Dans le premier cas, ce serait une rvolution principalement politico-conomique, qui ne me dplairait pas, dans le deuxime,  mon avis, une rvolution socitale et sociale, que je fuirais  toutes jambes.

----------


## fredoche

Je vais pas re-citer tout le monde, mais par rapport  l'abstention : il y a 20 ans je discutais avec un mec qui ne votait plus depuis des annes et m'expliquait en substance que c'tait bonnet blanc et blanc bonnet. Que les abstentionnistes taient le premier parti de France, et en cela il avait raison.

J'tais jeune, naf, je croyais en la politique, aux ides,  des formes de progrs,  une probit...
Mais je n'ai jamais oubli cette discussion, et moi personnellement je me suis abstenu au second tour de 2017, sans aucune hsitation, et je crois pour une premire fois. J'ai vot aux 2 tours des lgislatives, mais au 2e tour la mort dans l'me pour une candidate PS mais c'tait a ou LREM.

Le ni droite ni gauche ok, mais a devrait se traduire par des compromis rellement majoritaires dans notre socit, et orient en fonction du bien commun, celui de tous ou du plus grand nombre. Ici le ni droite ni gauche, c'est "je fais ce que je veux" et c'est de droite  donf, et je vais tre vaguement socital  gauche.

Le systme tel qu'il est c'est un peu la loi du plus fort, et mme si tous sont contre lui, et donc en principe largement plus fort, h bien non

On ne peut pas soutenir la logique de jon ou miawzedong avec cette logique schizophrne de ne pas se plaindre de ne pas voter et de ne pas avoir d'alternatives relles dans le choix de vote offert, en sachant en plus trs bien que tous ces scrutins majoritaires sont faits de faon  ce qu'il ne puisse pas y avoir de compromis(-sion). La 5e ayant t fait en rponse  la 4e, qui tait devenu ingouvernable en temps de crise algrienne.

----------


## MiaowZedong

> (et non Jon, ceux qui ne se dplacent pas, n'approuvent pas forcment; va falloir te le rentrer dans le crne un jour, pas le temps de dtailler l, mais t'abstenir, voter blanc, ou voter pour un "petit"parti, cela a exactement le mme effet dans le systme actuel,


Autant c'est vrai que le systme lectoral traite pareil un vote blanc et une abstention, autant voter pour un "petit" parti n'est absolument pas inutile. Tout simplement parce que si assez de gens votent pour le "petit" parti il devient grand. Prends l'lection avec le moins d'abstention, la prsidentielle: si les abstentionistes avaient vot en masse, ils pouvaient mettre Jacques Cheminade, bon dernier de la prsidentielle, au second tour; ou Nicolas Dupont-Aignant en premire place. Tu te rends compte, tout le pouvoir que a reprsente? Pouvoir que les abstentionistes n'ont pas utilis.

----------


## fredoche

C'est absolument inutile 
J'ai toujours vot pour des petits partis, des petits candidats, et en fin de compte que reste-t'il de leurs ides, de leur programme, de leur poids lectoral ? D'ailleurs petit ou grand c'est kifkif, les lauriers et les pouvoirs au vainqueur du 2e tour, les autres n'ont plus le droit de citer.

Faut ouvrir les yeux, je suis naf mais tu sembles l'tre profondment aussi.

----------


## benjani13

> C'est absolument inutile 
> J'ai toujours vot pour des petits partis, des petits candidats, et en fin de compte que reste-t'il de leurs ides, de leur programme, de leur poids lectoral ? D'ailleurs petit ou grand c'est kifkif, les lauriers et les pouvoirs au vainqueur du 2e tour, les autres n'ont plus le droit de citer.
> 
> Faut ouvrir les yeux, je suis naf mais tu sembles l'tre profondment aussi.


Un point essentiel  ne pas oublier quitte  aller au bout de la rvolution du systme : le scrutin uninominal  deux tours est un systme totalement biais! Il favorise notamment le vote utile, ou le vote "stratgique". Il produit de nombreuses situations absurdes ou mathmatiquement un candidat battant tous les candidats en face  face au second tour est incapable de passer le premier tour.




Et toute la srie de Science4All:

----------


## Gunny

> Voter pour des petits partis (comme Poutou ou LO ou l'UPR, ou DLF), c'est souvent un choix fort. Hlas, sans rel intrt, vue l'chiquier politique.
> Les seuls choix de changement se trouvent donc (selon moi) dans LFI ou RN (et encore, pour RN, je ne suis pas certain qu'il y aurait un grand changement au niveau conomique, plus socital et social - et pas de le sens que ceux qui votent pour eux croient - encore une fois, selon moi). C'est d'ailleurs pour cela que les mdias s'acharnent d'avantage sur Mlenchon que sur Le Pen.


Tout  fait d'accord. On en parle souvent comme tel, mais LFI est loin d'tre un petit parti, n'oublions pas que Mlenchon est arriv 4me au premier tour de la prsidentielle avec 19.5% des voix. C'est tout juste derrire Fillon, et mme pas 2 points derrire Le Pen. Il est mme arriv en tte dans 2 dpartements.
Le Pen, en plus d'tre compltement sur la mme ligne que LREM, LR ou PS, ne veut de toute faon pas le pouvoir. Arriver seconde  l'lection prsidentielle, c'est la meilleure chose qui pouvait lui arriver : elle a prouv qu'elle tait meilleure que tous les autres (sauf le vainqueur), avec un score record, et ce sans AUCUNE des responsabilits qu'implique le rle de prsident. Je note d'ailleurs les similitudes avec l'quivalent du RN au Danemark : aux dernires lections lgislatives ils sont arrivs en tte, ils taient donc lgitimes pour avoir un premier ministre de leur parti. Ils n'ont pas voulu et ont prfr nommer quelqu'un du parti quivalent  LR. Ben oui, dans un systme  la proportionnelle, gouverner demande des compromis et des responsabilits, et vous comprenez, c'est difficile quand on btit son image sur le fait d'tre intransigeant et de raconter des idioties.

----------


## Ecthelion2

> Prends l'lection avec le moins d'abstention, la prsidentielle: si les abstentionistes avaient vot en masse, ils pouvaient mettre Jacques Cheminade, bon dernier de la prsidentielle, au second tour; ou Nicolas Dupont-Aignant en premire place. Tu te rends compte, tout le pouvoir que a reprsente? Pouvoir que les abstentionistes n'ont pas utilis.


Parce que tu crois que tous les abstentionnistes ont les mmes ides sur l'conomie, la socit et sur tous les autres sujets et qu'ils auraient tous vot pour le mme candidat ?  ::aie:: 

Si les abstentionnistes avaient vot en masse, cela aurait t de faon dilue entre les X "petits" candidats admettons (pour peu qu'ils en trouvent un  leur got), et tu aurais eu exactement les mmes partis au 2me tour.

Seul changement potentiel qu'il y aurait pu avoir, c'est si une bonne partie des abstentionnistes taient pro LFI, mais si c'tait le cas, bah ils auraient vot pour...  ::D:

----------


## Ryu2000

> Je rejoins MiaowZedong dans le sentiment que les gens qui votent (ceux qui ne votent pas laissent faire, donc approuvent) pour le PS/LR/Modem/LREM le font en grande partie parce qu'ils se font manipuler par les mdias.


Ah !





> Et qui t'oblige  regarder les mdias, aujourd'hui quand n'importe qui peut s'auto-publier et tre visible du monde entier?


Beaucoup de gens continu de lire le journal, d'couter la radio et de regarder le JT.
Ils sont noy sous la propagande.
Actuellement internet est encore un peu libre, mais la censure grandit.
Mais c'est cool que des jeunes aillent s'informer ailleurs que sur BFM TV.




> Ben voyons ! Il a surtout une casserole qui l'aurait coul un jour ou l'autre


Compar  d'autres je trouve que ses casseroles n'ont rien d'exceptionnel.
Pour moi les ractions des mdias et de la justice taient disproportionn.
La technique des assistants c'est une pratique hyper courante. (bon aprs il a dit de la merde du genre "si il y a une enqute ouverte j'annule ma candidature")




> Dit-il en ressortant les manipulations des mdias...


Ben oui c'tait a le point !
Vu que je parlais des 4 favoris *des mdias*.

Ce sont les mdias qui font passer le FN pour quelque chose d'horrible (en 2002, parce qu'en 2017 Marine s'est sabot elle mme), ce sont les mdias qui ont fait une campagne contre Fillon (qui a quand mme fait un relativement gros score, sans cette campagne de dcrdibilisation il aurait surement gagner les lections), ce sont les mdias qui ont propuls Macron en tte, et ils ont un peu fait passer Melenchon pour un nerv (cela dit, a lui arrive d'tre extrmement colrique et de dire de la merde, il a quand mme hurl "La rpublique c'est moi !  ::evilred::  ::evilred::  ::evilred:: " ce qui l'a fait passer pour un fou aux yeux de la masse, mais c'est bien aprs les prsidentielles dans une autre campagne contre lui (mdia, loge, justice, police)). 

Les sondages devraient tre interdit et Cheminade et les autres devraient tre aussi visible que les favoris.




> Les seuls choix de changement se trouvent donc (selon moi) dans LFI ou RN (et encore, pour RN, je ne suis pas certain qu'il y aurait un grand changement au niveau conomique, plus socital et social - et pas de le sens que ceux qui votent pour eux croient - encore une fois, selon moi). C'est d'ailleurs pour cela que les mdias s'acharnent d'avantage sur Mlenchon que sur Le Pen.


Aprs a dpend en 2017 l'conomiste du FN tait dou et il a compris que l'euro finira par couler. (mais il n'a pas russi  faire comprendre son plan au parti et il s'est barr)

L'eurodput et conomiste du FN Bernard Monot rejoint Debout la France



> M. Monot plaide, lui, pour "une souverainet montaire dans l'euro, en rcuprant sa souverainet bancaire", mais affirme n'avoir "pas russi  (le) faire comprendre  l'intrieur du Front".


Quant  l'acharnement contre le FN qui est faible en ce moment, c'est effectivement trange, apparemment le systme est enfin convaincu de la d-diabolisation du parti, ce qui est inquitant, quand les mdias sont sympas avec quelque chose c'est mauvais signe.



Parfois le systme fait monter le FN au premier tour et aprs s'en sert dpouvantail, mais l a ne fonctionne pas c'est en 1 tour.

----------


## Phiphi41

> Actuellement internet est encore un peu libre, mais la censure grandit.
> Mais c'est cool que des jeunes aillent s'informer ailleurs que sur BFM TV.


Salut,

Parce que tu crois que l'information est meilleure sur le net, c'est encore pire avec les FakeNews, les fausses rumeurs etc ...

Pour ce faire une vrai opinion il faut faire un mixe de tous les mdias  et trouver une moyenne.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Parce que tu crois que l'information est meilleure sur le net


Effectivement il y a beaucoup de merde sur internet (il y a mme BFM), mais bon on peut multiplier les points de vues, ce qui n'existe pas dans les mdias mainstreams.
Et il y a des critiques plus intressantes que celle de Yann Barths...

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Oui, merci d'avoir pris le temps d'expliciter


Ben, c'est normal, non ?



> Mais je ne comprends pas pourquoi tu y vois un manque d'ducation, puisque je ne trouve pas moi-mme la bonne rponse (et je suis alle jusqu'au M2 ! ).


Il y a une diffrence entre "ne pas trouv la bonne rponse" et "croire qu'en votant pour l'autre parti (qui n'est que l'autre face de la mme pice) va rellement changer les choses". Et moi aussi je suis all jusqu'en *C*M2 !  :;):  ::mouarf:: 

En fait, on peut considrer que les gens qui ont vot Mitterrand en 1981 pouvaient rellement croire en un vrai changement. (Je me souviens que mon grand-pre a ouvert une bouteille de champagne pour l'occasion  ::mouarf:: ). 
Mais en 1988, mon grand-pre ne se faisait plus d'illusion, et a vot communiste, parce que Mitterrand avait trahis (selon ses dires). 
Aujourd'hui, croire qu'une alternance PS/LR puisse apporter le changement, je considre que c'est un manque de culture, d'ducation, car on a l'exprience de ces pseudos alternance. Et ceux qui ont vot Macron pour le changement, manque, selon moi, de cette ducation qui, s'ils l'avaient eu, aurait du leur faire allumer plein d'alarmes : "Attention ! Arnaque ! Ce type est un banquier (cf Pompidou), un ancien ministre de Hollande !" etc... Bref, aucun espoir de changement autre que dans la continuit...  ::aie:: 




> On ne peut pas soutenir la logique de jon ou miawzedong avec cette logique schizophrne de ne pas se plaindre de ne pas voter et de ne pas avoir d'alternatives relles dans le choix de vote offert, en sachant en plus trs bien que tous ces scrutins majoritaires sont faits de faon  ce qu'il ne puisse pas y avoir de compromis(-sion). La 5e ayant t fait en rponse  la 4e, qui tait devenu ingouvernable en temps de crise algrienne.


J'avoue ne pas comprendre l'abstention des personnes qui se plaignent du systme. Dans les abstentionnistes, il y a ceux qui se foutent du systme, donc ceux-l ne voteront peut-tre jamais, c'est pas leur truc. J'ai du mal  croire que dans une lection prsidentielle, il y ait rellement des personnes qui ne trouvent pas un candidat pour lequel ils ont une affinit. Le spectre des choix est quand mme assez large. Et, de l'autre cot, il y en a (et je pense que c'est la majorit) qui ne votent pas, parce qu'ils pensent que a ne changera rien. Ceux-l, j'ai du mal  les comprendre. Comment vouloir un changement sans rien faire ? C'est comme une personne qui serait malade, se plaindrait d'tre malade, mais refuserait de se soigner parce que de toute faon, a ne changerai rien !  ::aie:: 




> Beaucoup de gens continu de lire le journal, d'couter la radio et de regarder le JT.
> Ils sont noy sous la propagande.


[/QUOTE]

Tu sais, quand j'tais gamin (mais en ge de m'intresser  la politique), j'avais demand  mon pre, pourquoi il achetait Le Figaro et Libration. Il tait de gauche, et le Figaro tant de droite, je ne comprenait pas. Il m'avait rpondu : "Il est important de s'informer de ce que pense ton ennemi, pour mieux le comprendre. Car le comprendre permet de mieux le combattre".
couter la TV, la radio ou lire le journal, n'est pas mauvais en soi. Il faut juste tre capable d'analyser ce qu'on lit pour en comprendre les dessous.  :;): 




> Voil. Cela fait dj plusieurs fois que je le dis, mais si Ruffin avait l'ambition de briguer un poste de prsident, je suis sr que les scores de LFI feraient un bond (et moi le 1er d'ailleurs).


J'aime bien Ruffin. Mais, il n'est pas assez charismatique pour faire un bon candidat. couter Ruffin et couter Mlenchon, c'est quand mme trs diffrent. Le second est trs bon dans cet exercice, le premier n'a pas la prestance, l'envergure du premier.
J'aime bien aussi Adrien Quatennens. Il est plus pos que Ruffin, et me semble plus charismatique. Mais, pour le moment il ne se met pas au devant de la scne. Je pense que, comme dans tous les partis, il doit y avoir une vritable guerre de succession qui se prpare, vu l'ge de Mlenchon, et chacun place ses pions. C'est con, mais je pense que quand Mlenchon va se retirer, LFI disparatra au profit de plein de petits mouvements !  ::calim2:: 




> (et non Jon, ceux qui ne se dplacent pas, n'approuvent pas forcment; va falloir te le rentrer dans le crne un jour, pas le temps de dtailler l, mais t'abstenir, voter blanc, ou voter pour un "petit"parti, cela a exactement le mme effet dans le systme actuel, et ne pas se dplacer car on ne cautionne pas le truc, ne veut pas dire qu'on approuve le rsultat, faut arrter d'amalgamer tous les abstentionnistes  des mecs qui s'en fichent et qui ne votent pas que par flemme ).


Cf ma rponse  fredoche. Mais, je suis dsol, si tu n'approuvent pas, alors tu te dplaces et tu votes blanc. Mme si, au final, le rsultat est le mme, le symbole est diffrent. a fait 40 ans que je m'intresse un peu  la politique. Et le discours des "gros" partis n'a pas chang d'un iota : "les abstentionnistes ne s'intressent pas  la politique". Alors, avant que les votes blancs ne soient comptabiliss  part, je veux bien croire que s'abstenir pouvait tre une forme de "vote" de mfiance. Mais, plus maintenant.

----------


## Marco46

> J'ai du mal  croire que dans une lection prsidentielle, il y ait rellement des personnes qui ne trouvent pas un candidat pour lequel ils ont une affinit. Le spectre des choix est quand mme assez large.


Et pourtant, le choix n'est pas si large que a. En gros t'as les fachos de droite, les staliniens de gauche, les souverainistes, LREMUMPS.

Quel choix c'est un truc de ouf !




> Et, de l'autre cot, il y en a (et je pense que c'est la majorit) qui ne votent pas, parce qu'ils pensent que a ne changera rien. Ceux-l, j'ai du mal  les comprendre. Comment vouloir un changement sans rien faire ? C'est comme une personne qui serait malade, se plaindrait d'tre malade, mais refuserait de se soigner parce que de toute faon, a ne changerai rien !


_"La définition de la folie, cest de refaire toujours la même chose, et dattendre des résultats différents."_  Albert Einstein

Les gens votent depuis la fin de la seconde guerre mondiale (si on considre la Vme uniquement) et pourtant ils se font toujours autant baiser. Peut tre mme plus encore aujourd'hui qu'avant.

Moi je trouve plutt que se sont les gens qui votent qui sont de grands malades.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Et pourtant, le choix n'est pas si large que a. En gros t'as les fachos de droite, les staliniens de gauche, les souverainistes, LREMUMPS.
> 
> Quel choix c'est un truc de ouf !


Dans ce cas, tu souhaites quoi ? Que te manque-t-il ? 




> _"La définition de la folie, cest de refaire toujours la même chose, et dattendre des résultats différents."_  Albert Einstein
> 
> Les gens votent depuis la fin de la seconde guerre mondiale (si on considre la Vme uniquement) et pourtant ils se font toujours autant baiser. Peut tre mme plus encore aujourd'hui qu'avant.
> 
> Moi je trouve plutt que se sont les gens qui votent qui sont de grands malades.


C'est une faon de voir.

----------


## el_slapper

> (.../...)Aujourd'hui, avec le mouvement des GJs, on devrait avoir LFI a 50 voir 60%, alors que si ils obtiennent 10% ils seront contents !


Hum, le discours que j'entends de nombre de gilets jaunes(pas tous), c'est loin d'tre du discours de gauchiste LFIste. Alors certes, a aurait du les booster un peu, mais il y a quand mme une extrme diversit idologique chez les soulevs, et croire qu'ils vont en masse soutenir un mouvement(quel qu'il soit), a me parait tre une sous-estimation de la fragmentation du mouvement.

----------


## Ryu2000

> En gros t'as les fachos de droite, les staliniens de gauche, les souverainistes, LREMUMPS.


RN est un parti normalis il est comme le PS ou LR aujourd'hui.
LFI n'est pas stalinien. (cela dit le leader fait un peu peur)
Et sinon au centre il y a l'UPR, a a l'air chouette.  ::P: 




> Moi je trouve plutt que se sont les gens qui votent qui sont de grands malades.


Parce qu'ils ont t lev dans le fantasme rpublicain, pour eux voter c'est quasiment un devoir. (des gens se sont battus...)
Certains ont encore l'espoir que voter puisse change les choses, alors qu'en pratique, voter en France aujourd'hui, a ne change rien du tout. (mais bon ce serait cool qu'il y ait une forte mobilisation pour bloquer LREM aux europennes, symboliquement ce serait intressant)




> Et, de l'autre cot, il y en a (et je pense que c'est la majorit) qui ne votent pas, parce qu'ils pensent que a ne changera rien. Ceux-l, j'ai du mal  les comprendre. Comment vouloir un changement sans rien faire ?


La droite (UMP) a t au pouvoir ils ont fait de la merde, la gauche (PS) a t au pouvoir ils ont fait de la merde, le mlange gauche/droite (LREM) a t au pouvoir ils ont fait de la merde.
Donc au final, peu importe qui dirige, c'est de la merde.




> J'aime bien Ruffin. Mais, il n'est pas assez charismatique pour faire un bon candidat.


Le charisme de Melenchon n'est pas top non plus...
Il a une image trop agressive.

Macron a bien fini prsident, alors qu'il n'a pas de charisme.
Emmanuel Todd : L'Etat ne peut pas tre incarn par un enfant or Emmanuel Macron est dsormais peru comme un gamin par les Franais




> Comment vouloir un changement sans rien faire ?


Il faudrait une rvolution pour changer les choses, la solution n'arrivera pas par les urnes, la Veme Rpublique est un mauvais systme.




> "Il est important de s'informer de ce que pense ton ennemi, pour mieux le comprendre. Car le comprendre permet de mieux le combattre". couter la TV, la radio ou lire le journal, n'est pas mauvais en soi. Il faut juste tre capable d'analyser ce qu'on lit pour en comprendre les dessous.


Ouais mais l on peut prendre un journal dit de gauche et un journal dit de droite et il n'y aura quasiment rien en diffrence.
Ils ont un tronc commun beaucoup trop gros, ils partagent les mmes valeurs.

Les gens subissent la mme propagande quelque soit le mdia.
Il y a plein de gens qui ne sont pas critique, ils ont une forte estime des mdias, pour eux c'est srieux... (si ils le disent sur BFM ou TF1 c'est forcment vrai)

----------


## Marco46

> Et sinon au centre il y a l'UPR, a a l'air chouette.


Ben c'est les souverainistes.

Probablement le moins pire des choix mais bon ... Par principe je n'ai pas confiance dans un politicien qui veut le pouvoir.




> Dans ce cas, tu souhaites quoi ? Que te manque-t-il ?


C'est un problme plus large qu'un simple choix. C'est un problme institutionnel. La Vme rpublique est compltement obsolte et elle est asservie  l'Europe.

Voter ne sert  rien, le pouvoir est  Bruxelles Berlin, le prsident franais n'est qu'un excutant. Son pouvoir se limite  permettre aux homosexuels de se marier, c'est tout (c'est dj pas mal tu me diras mais c'est tout  fait insuffisant).

Nous avons besoin de retrouver notre souverainet mais aussi de mieux sparer les trois pouvoirs et de plus d'horizontalit.

Enfin bref.

----------


## MiaowZedong

> _"La définition de la folie, cest de refaire toujours la même chose, et dattendre des résultats différents."_  Albert Einstein


C'est sr que s'abstenir lection aprs lection et attendre du changement, ce n'est pas trs rationnel. De mme que de continuer  voter pour les centristes et attendre un changement est irrationnel. Malheureusement trop peu de citoyens sont prts  voter pour les zestrmes, qui comme chacun le sait sont le mal absolu et provoquent le cancer, le gnocide, et le collgue qui ne vous rend pas votre bonjour.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Par principe je n'ai pas confiance dans un politicien qui veut le pouvoir.


Dans ce cas, il ne reste que l'anarchie.  ::aie:: 




> C'est un problme plus large qu'un simple choix. C'est un problme institutionnel. La Vme rpublique est compltement obsolte et elle est asservie  l'Europe.
> 
> Voter ne sert  rien, le pouvoir est  Bruxelles Berlin, le prsident franais n'est qu'un excutant. Son pouvoir se limite  permettre aux homosexuels de se marier, c'est tout (c'est dj pas mal tu me diras mais c'est tout  fait insuffisant).
> 
> Nous avons besoin de retrouver notre souverainet mais aussi de mieux sparer les trois pouvoirs et de plus d'horizontalit.
> 
> Enfin bref.


Alors, je suis d'accord sur le fait que Vme Rpublique est compltement obsolte. Par contre, je suis pro-europen. 
Je ne crois qu'il faille que la France retrouve sa souverainet, mais qu'au contraire, les tats de l'UE perdent leur effet de nuisance. 

Je souhaite une vraie constitution europenne, qui prennent le pouvoir sur les tats. Que les peuples lisent des reprsentants au parlement europen, et que les lois soient proposes et votes par ce Parlement et appliques par les tats. 
Que les "gouvernements" des tats soient rduits  des conseils rgionaux, qui ne lgifrent que sur des dtails d'ordre locaux. La fiscalit, la sant, les transports, l'arme, ... devraient tre gr au niveau europen.

----------


## Marco46

> C'est sr que s'abstenir lection aprs lection et attendre du changement, ce n'est pas trs rationnel.


Gnralement quand on s'abstient c'est qu'on attend plus rien de la classe politique.

----------


## Marco46

> Que les "gouvernements" des tats soient rduits  des conseils rgionaux, qui ne lgifrent que sur des dtails d'ordre locaux. La fiscalit, la sant, les transports, l'arme, ... devraient tre gr au niveau europen.


Mais oui c'est a on va donner la frappe nuclaire aux allemands et aux pays de l'est  ::cfou::  ...

J'espre que si un jour un politicien qui veut mettre a en place arrive aux portes du pouvoir, l'arme franaise prendra ses responsabilits en ralisant un putsch et en excutant ce traitre.

Les citoyens peuvent tre irresponsables mais pas les politiques quand il s'agit de la survie de la nation.

Je ne prends que l'argumentaire gopolitique mais d'une manire gnrale tu ne pourras pas dissoudre les nations europennes dans une sorte de nation pan-europenne, ou alors sur des sicles en utilisant la force exactement de la mme manire que la nation franaise s'est elle-mme construite. Et il te faudra une langue commune en l'imposant par la force tout en dtruisant les langues locales, sans langue commune rien n'est faisable.

Tout ceci est brillamment expliqu par Emmanuel Todd si le bon sens ou ta culture historique ne te suffisent pas.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Nous avons besoin de retrouver notre souverainet mais aussi de mieux sparer les trois pouvoirs et de plus d'horizontalit.


Malheureusement c'est exactement l'inverse qui se passe...  ::(: 




> C'est sr que s'abstenir lection aprs lection et attendre du changement, ce n'est pas trs rationnel.


De toute faon rien ne change, on te dit que a alterne entre gauche et droite, mais en pratique c'est strictement la mme chose...

Je crois que les appellation "gauche", "droite" sont en train de disparatre, parce que a ne correspond plus  rien aujourd'hui.
On commence  parler de souverainiste VS mondialiste.
Le PS et l'UMP sont en train de mourir, ils devraient fusionner avec LREM et faire un truc pro UE, pro mondialisme, etc.




> Par contre, je suis pro-europen.


L'UE est anti-europen.
Selon comment on regarde l'UE handicap les nations europennes (sauf l'Allemagne).
Il est dj impossible de mettre 2 personnes d'accord, alors mettre 27 nations d'accords c'est du pur fantasme...
C'est impossible de trouver des directions qui bnficient  tout le monde.




> Je ne crois qu'il faille que la France retrouve sa souverainet, mais qu'au contraire, les tats de l'UE perdent leur effet de nuisance.


Qu'est-ce que a veut dire ?
Qu'il faudrait que le Luxembourg, l'Irlande, les Pays-Bas, Malte, arrtent d'tre des paradis fiscaux, par exemple ?  ::ptdr:: 
a n'arrivera jamais, il faut arrter d'tre utopiste. (vous connaissez Juncker un peu ?, bon il va tre remplac, mais l'idologie sera la mme)

On ne peut pas modifier l'UE.




> Je souhaite une vraie constitution europenne, qui prennent le pouvoir sur les tats. Que les peuples lisent des reprsentants au parlement europen, et que les lois soient proposes et votes par ce Parlement et appliques par les tats. 
> Que les "gouvernements" des tats soient rduits  des conseils rgionaux, qui ne lgifrent que sur des dtails d'ordre locaux. La fiscalit, la sant, les transports, l'arme, ... devraient tre gr au niveau europen.


Pure elle fait super peur ta dfinition de l'enfer, a m'a rendu malade  ::vomi::

----------


## Charvalos

> Je souhaite une vraie constitution europenne, qui prennent le pouvoir sur les tats. Que les peuples lisent des reprsentants au parlement europen, et que les lois soient proposes et votes par ce Parlement et appliques par les tats. 
> Que les "gouvernements" des tats soient rduits  des conseils rgionaux, qui ne lgifrent que sur des dtails d'ordre locaux. La fiscalit, la sant, les transports, l'arme, ... devraient tre gr au niveau europen.


Une Europe Fdrale, en somme. C'est a ?

----------


## Mat.M

> C'est un problme plus large qu'un simple choix. C'est un problme institutionnel. La Vme rpublique est compltement obsolte et elle est asservie  l'Europe.


moi je dis parfait, tout cela est trs bien.
Donc la 5ime rpublique est obsolte.
Par contre on la remplace par quelle autre chose ? 

Note: dans une  vision politique ,je n'ai pas l'impression que l'actuel chef de l'Etat fasse quelque chose pour changer la constitition et faire valuer les choses vers une ventuelle 6ime rpublique.
Le grand dbat c'est bien mais cela finit par tre plus de la tartufferie qu'autre chose  ::mouarf::

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Une Europe Fdrale, en somme. C'est a ?


Un truc comme a, oui.

----------


## Ryu2000

> je n'ai pas l'impression que l'actuel chef de l'Etat fasse quelque chose pour changer la constitition


Il ne faut surtout pas que le gouvernement change la constitution.
Ce n'est pas  des politiciens d'crire la constitution, sinon ils vont magouiller pour que les lois aillent dans le sens de leurs intrts.
Les lus sont des carriristes, ils ont choisi ce job pour ses avantages et ce n'est pas un bon tat d'esprit.

Il faudrait un nouveau systme o les 4 pouvoirs (excutif, lgislatif, mdiatique et judiciaire) seraient spars.

=========
Il y a des petites choses qui pourraient tre faite pour amliorer l'tat de la dmocratie en France, comme faire des lections en 1 tour  la proportionnelle (comme les lections europennes) et donnez une valeur au vote blanc (qu'on puisse annuler une lection si le vote blanc est fort).

Parce qu'aujourd'hui voter blanc a ne sert  rien et le PS et l'UMP s'arrangent entre eux au second tour pour ne pas perdre de place.

----------


## bombseb

> Un truc comme a, oui.


Bah c'est justement le "projet" de Macron.

Un dput LREM a dit rcemment que leur projet c'est de transfrer le reste de souverainet qu'il nous reste  l'UE.


PS : D'ailleurs au passage, c'est anticonstitutionnel.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Bah c'est justement le "projet" de Macron.
> 
> Un dput LREM a dit rcemment que leur projet c'est de transfrer le reste de souverainet qu'il nous reste  l'UE.
> 
> 
> PS : D'ailleurs au passage, c'est anticonstitutionnel.


Mais l'Europe de Macron, on n'en veut pas. Et c'est pour cela qu'il est important de voter pour LFI (par exemple) aux europennes. 
Il faut qu'il y ait une constitution europenne qui donne le pouvoir aux peuples europens. Le projet de Macron de continuer vers plus de no-libralisme, et de donner le pouvoir, non pas  l'UE, mais aux multinationales et aux banques.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Il faut qu'il y ait une constitution europenne qui donne le pouvoir aux peuples europens.


 ::ptdr::  ::ptdr::  ::ptdr:: 
Redescendez un peu ^^

L'UE est fondamentalement anti-dmocratique.
L'UE c'est le pouvoir aux riches avec le lobbying  Bruxelles.

----------


## Marco46

> Il faut qu'il y ait une constitution europenne qui donne le pouvoir aux peuples europens.


Mais quand bien mme ... Les peuples europens ne veulent pas la mme chose.

Pourquoi un allemand ou un hongrois dciderait-il des lois rgissant la scurit sociale en France ?

Pour pouvoir faire a il faut d'abord une nation unique. Ce que tu veux c'est construire la toiture directement sans fondations ni murs.

----------


## Jon Shannow

On sait tous cela, Ryu.

Mais, ta solution, "plus d'UE et on retrouve notre souverainet", a signifie, que les lobbys agissent  Paris plutt qu' Bruxelles ? Bof ! a changera quoi, au final ? 

Moi, je pense qu'on est plus forts quand on est plusieurs. Maintenant, je suis d'accord. Le fonctionnement actuel de l'UE n'est pas bon. Il faut donc en changer. Et pour cela, il faut envoyer  Strasbourg (sige du parlement europen) des dputs qui veulent changer l'UE vers une UE dmocratique (programme port par LFI, par exemple). 

Je vais une simple analogie informatique. Mettons qu'une socit veuille informatiser leur mthodologie de travail, parce que les rsultats ne sont pas bons. On informatise, le logiciel fait exactement ce qu'il est sens faire, mais comme la mthode n'est pas bonne, les rsultats ne sont toujours pas bons. 

Dans ce cas, moi, je propose de changer la mthode, alors que toi tu proposes de revenir  la mthode non informatise (qui ne marchait pas, et ne marchera pas davantage aprs).

----------


## Ryu2000

> Moi, je pense qu'on est plus forts quand on est plusieurs.


Exactement, 27 nations souveraines c'est beaucoup plus puissant qu'une Union Europenne  ::P: 




> Maintenant, je suis d'accord. Le fonctionnement actuel de l'UE n'est pas bon. Il faut donc en changer. Et pour cela, il faut envoyer  Strasbourg (sige du parlement europen) des dputs qui veulent changer l'UE vers une UE dmocratique (programme port par LFI, par exemple).


Vous me dsesprez au plus haut point avec votre utopisme... L'UE ne fonctionne pas comme a !
Les dputs de l'UE non pas tant de pouvoir que a...
Mais allez-y, il faut le plus d'eurodputs euro-critique. (des gars comme ceux au pouvoir en Italie, en Roumanie, en Hongrie, en Pologne, etc.)
J'irai voter pour l'UPR personnellement.  :8-): 




> Je vais une simple analogie informatique.


Elle ne fonctionne pas l'analogie, l'UE c'est un projet avec un cahier des charges pourri, donc n'importe quel essaie dimplmentation ne fonctionnera pas,  la fin les peuples seront toujours perdant.
L'ide de base est mauvaise, donc  partir de l a ne sert  rien de s'acharner, investir l dedans est une perte de temps, d'nergie et d'argent.

L'UE est trop loin des peuples, dj les lections europennes nintressent personne, ensuite il y a des lus, qui lisent d'autres lus, qui lisent d'autres lus et  la fin il n'y a plus aucun contact avec le peuple.
De toute faon il est impossible d'avoir des pays aussi diffrent dans le mme ensemble, la Bulgarie et l'Allemagne ne peuvent pas partager les mme lois.

====
La majorit des franais dtestent Macron, mais si a se trouve LREM va se retrouver premier aux lections europennes et je ne comprend pas comment c'est possible.
Comment quelqu'un peut aller voter LREM ? a me dpasse compltement...

----------


## MiaowZedong

> Mais quand bien mme ... Les peuples europens ne veulent pas la mme chose.
> 
> Pourquoi un allemand ou un hongrois dciderait-il des lois rgissant la scurit sociale en France ?
> 
> Pour pouvoir faire a il faut d'abord une nation unique. Ce que tu veux c'est construire la toiture directement sans fondations ni murs.


Les Bretons et les Mahorais sont plus diffrents que le Franais et le Hongrois, et pourtant la France n'a pas (encore?) explos.

De plus, il faut regarder la ralit en face: aujourd'hui, pour des raisons techniques (internet, avions, transaction financires instantanes et quasi-gratuites) les enjeux politiques sont souvent internationaux voire mondiaux. Il faut coordonner la politique sociale et conomique a la plus grande chelle possible pour qu'elle ait une chance de fonctionner. 

Et finalement, la France elle-mme est dj, aujourd'hui, un tat multi-national, multi-culturel, et multi-ethnique, autant que le serait une Europe fdrale. Si on ne peut pas faire marcher une Europe fdrale, on ne pourra pas non plus faire marcher la France "black-blanc-beur"...

----------


## Marco46

Jon, c'est pas au parlement europen que tu vas changer le fonctionnement de l'Europe. a a se joue dans les traits, et pour modifier les traits il faut *l'unanimit*.

Le parlement pourrait tre  100% LFI que a changerait rien du tout.

Enfin si, LFI pourrait bloquer le fonctionnement de l'Europe mais c'est tout. C'est le Conseil qui dcide de tout. Tu sais que le parlement ne peut mme proposer de nouvelles lois ? C'est le Conseil qui dcide.

----------


## Marco46

> Les Bretons et les Mahorais sont plus diffrents que le Franais et le Hongrois, et pourtant la France n'a pas (encore?) explos.


Ouai enfin tu compares aux DOM TOM c'est encore un autre sujet ...




> De plus, il faut regarder la ralit en face: aujourd'hui, pour des raisons techniques (internet, avions, transaction financires instantanes et quasi-gratuites) les enjeux politiques sont souvent internationaux voire mondiaux. Il faut coordonner la politique sociale et conomique a la plus grande chelle possible pour qu'elle ait une chance de fonctionner.


Mais on peut collaborer conomique sans prendre les pays de l'est sous notre parapluie nuclaire ni sans aligner notre protection sociale sur la leur qu'est-ce que c'est que ce dlire ?




> Et finalement, la France elle-mme est dj, aujourd'hui, un tat multi-national, multi-culturel, et multi-ethnique, autant que le serait une Europe fdrale. Si on ne peut pas faire marcher une Europe fdrale, on ne pourra pas non plus faire marcher la France "black-blanc-beur"...


Sauf que l'immense majorit des "blacks" et des "beurs" vivant en France parlent la mme langue que les "blancs" et ont la mme culture. Ils ont suivi la mme scolarit, ils ont les mmes lectures, les mmes rfrences culturelles, etc ... Il y a des diffrences minimes du fait de leur culture "d'origine" mais c'est largement marginal, bien plus marginal qu'entre un franais et un hongrois.

Histoire que tu finisses de faire atterrir ton A380 sur la terre ferme, je t'informe que les "blacks" et les "beurs" sont des franais au mme titre que les autres en droits et devoirs comme en culture.

Mais peut tre que tu vis au fin fond de la pampa avec TF1 comme seule source d'information depuis 30 ans je sais pas.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Mais quand bien mme ... Les peuples europens ne veulent pas la mme chose.
> 
> Pourquoi un allemand ou un hongrois dciderait-il des lois rgissant la scurit sociale en France ?
> 
> Pour pouvoir faire a il faut d'abord une nation unique. Ce que tu veux c'est construire la toiture directement sans fondations ni murs.


Il y a autant de diffrence entre un hongrois et un franais qu'entre un californien et un texan. Pourtant, il y a bien un tat fdral, non ?
Pourquoi les nations europennes ne seraient pas capables de faire aussi bien (voire mieux parce qu'on a l'exemple amricain avec tout les problmes qu'ils connaissent) que les USA ?




> Exactement, 27 nations souveraines c'est beaucoup plus puissant qu'une Union Europenne


Te fais pas plus bte que tu n'es (est-ce possible ?)  :;): 




> Vous me dsesprez au plus haut point avec votre utopisme... L'UE ne fonctionne pas comme a !


C'est ce que l'on dit. Elle ne fonctionne pas comme elle est actuellement. Alors, changeons-la !




> Elle ne fonctionne pas l'analogie, l'UE c'est un projet avec un cahier des charges pourri, donc n'importe quel essaie dimplmentation ne fonctionnera pas,  la fin les peuples seront toujours perdant.
> L'ide de base est mauvaise, donc  partir de l a ne sert  rien de s'acharner, investir l dedans est une perte de temps, d'nergie et d'argent.


Tout dpend de ce que tu appelles "l'ide de base". Si l'ide de base, c'est de faire une union de pays pour viter la guerre, tre plus fort conomiquement face aux gants amricains, russes et chinois, faire en sorte que tous les peuples europens vivent mieux, que les droits des europens soient mieux dfendus, que les liberts individuelles des europens soient garanties, alors je trouve cette ide de base plutt bonne.

Ce n'est pas l'ide de l'UE qui est mauvaise, c'est ce qu'en ont fait les personnes politiques abreuves de no-libralisme. 




> L'UE est trop loin des peuples, dj les lections europennes nintressent personne


Parce que ces lections lisent des dputs auxquels les politiques ont enlev quasiment tout pouvoir. Et accessoirement, tous les gouvernements en place critiquent  l'UE alors mme que ce eux qui font l'UE. Du coup, les peuples qui manquent de culture et d'ducation (oui, j'y reviens) se font majoritairement avoir et soit votent pour des souverainistes (qui sont tout aussi pourris, voire plus, que les autres) soit ne votent pas, et laissent donc les partis au pouvoir faire ce qu'ils veulent.




> La majorit des franais dtestent Macron, mais si a se trouve LREM va se retrouver premier aux lections europennes et je ne comprend pas comment c'est possible.
> Comment quelqu'un peut aller voter LREM ? a me dpasse compltement...


a j'avoue que a me sidre. Mais, hlas pour le coup, j'ai peur que tu ais raison et que LREM gagne ces lections !  ::calim2::

----------


## Marco46

> Il y a autant de diffrence entre un hongrois et un franais qu'entre un californien et un texan. Pourtant, il y a bien un tat fdral, non ?
> Pourquoi les nations europennes ne seraient pas capables de faire aussi bien (voire mieux parce qu'on a l'exemple amricain avec tout les problmes qu'ils connaissent) que les USA ?


Parce qu'il y a un foss gigantesque entre un hongrois et un franais qui n'existe pas entre un texan et un californien. A commencer par la langue.

Tu ne peux pas prendre un tat fdral fond sur une nation amricaine elle-mme fonde par des immigrants majoritairement protestants et blancs parlant une langue commune et ayant un but commun et l'Europe et ses millnaires d'histoire avec toute la varit linguistique et culturelle qu'elle a. a n'est pas du tout comparable.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Il y a autant de diffrence entre un hongrois et un franais qu'entre un californien et un texan.


C'est totalement faux.
Entre le Texas et la Californie il y a langue commune, une histoire commune (avec un gnocide, l'esclavage,etc) et surtout c'est *ONE NATION* (I pledge allegiance to the Flag of the United States of America).




> Pourquoi les nations europennes ne seraient pas capables de faire aussi bien


Parce qu'il n'y a pas une *nation* europenne.
Tout le monde s'en fout du drapeau union europen. (de toute faon il est dgueulasse, c'est qu'une horloge moche...)
Les billets et les pices d'euro sont nuls  chier, les btiments ne sont mme pas rel.




> C'est ce que l'on dit. Elle ne fonctionne pas comme elle est actuellement. Alors, changeons-la !


Il est impossible de changer l'UE dans le bon sens.
De toute faon lintrt de la France c'est pas lintrt de la Lettonie.




> Tout dpend de ce que tu appelles "l'ide de base". Si l'ide de base, c'est de faire une union de pays pour viter la guerre, tre plus fort conomiquement face aux gants amricains, russes et chinois, faire en sorte que tous les peuples europens vivent mieux, que les droits des europens soient mieux dfendus, que les liberts individuelles des europens soient garanties, alors je trouve cette ide de base plutt bonne.


L'UE n'a jamais t a.
Moi je trouve que l'UE met en cage les nations europennes, elle nous affaiblit plus qu'autres choses.
Et arrtez avec cette connerie de "l'Europe c'est la paix" a me saoul...
Peut-tre que pour l'instant il y a moins de guerres entre pays membre, mais les pays de l'UE sont aller foutre la merde ailleurs, ce qui est pire. (rien ne dit que sans l'UE il y aurait eu plus de guerres en Europe...)




> tous les gouvernements en place critiquent  l'UE alors mme que ce eux qui font l'UE.


J'ai pas l'impression que les chefs d'tats fassent l'UE... (Juncker  la limite fait l'UE, et il a t Premier ministre du Luxembourg).




> Mais, hlas pour le coup, j'ai peur que tu ais raison et que LREM gagne ces lections !


Ouais enfin c'est pas moi qui dit a...
Jespre que tout le monde se plante et que LREM fasse un score minable ( la hauteur d'Hamon aux prsidentielles 2017 :p), mais bon il ne faut pas rver...
Qui sont les gens qui votent LREM ? Il y a autant de bobos parisiens que a ?
C'est un peu flippant de se dire qu'il y a peut-tre 15% des franais qui sont d'accord avec mingolito et macron.

----------


## MiaowZedong

> Mais on peut collaborer conomique sans prendre les pays de l'est sous notre parapluie nuclaire ni sans aligner notre protection sociale sur la leur qu'est-ce que c'est que ce dlire ?


Perso je suis plus pour aligner leurs protections sociales sur celles de l'Ouest, par contre on ne peut pas avoir une telle circulation de personnes et de biens sans le faire. Ou alors, on a ce qu'on a actuellement,  savoir dumping social gnralis, travailleurs dtachs, sous-traitance et dlocalisationsquand les entreprises se contentent de prendre en Europe de l'Est, plutt qu'aller au Maghreb, au Vietnam, au Bangladesh (par contre la Chine n'est plus une destination de dlocalisations, le niveau de vie y monte trop vite  ::aie:: ).




> Sauf que l'immense majorit des "blacks" et des "beurs" vivant en France parlent la mme langue que les "blancs" et ont la mme culture. Ils ont suivi la mme scolarit, ils ont les mmes lectures, les mmes rfrences culturelles, etc ... Il y a des diffrences minimes du fait de leur culture "d'origine" mais c'est largement marginal, bien plus marginal qu'entre un franais et un hongrois.
> 
> Histoire que tu finisses de faire atterrir ton A380 sur la terre ferme, je t'informe que les "blacks" et les "beurs" sont des franais au mme titre que les autres en droits et devoirs comme en culture.
> 
> Mais peut tre que tu vis au fin fond de la pampa avec TF1 comme seule source d'information depuis 30 ans je sais pas.


Arrtes de rpter la propagande trente secondes, moi-mme je suis Franais naturalis et certainement pas Franais ethnique, et c'est un cas qui va tre de plus en plus frquent. Mais dj, parmi les Franais non-issus de l'immigration rcente, tu as des cultures et pas une seuleque ce soit les Corses ou les Antillais, ils n'ont pas la mme culture que les Franais ethniques.  cela tu ajoutes les immigrs rcents, qui ont leurs cultures, leurs religions (qui comptent beaucoup plus pour eux que pour la majorit des Franais ethniquespar exemple il y a des missionnaires noirs qui diffusent des tracts vangliques rgulirement prs de mon boulot), avec souvent un dcalage important par rapport aux Europens. La plupart parlent le Franais, mais la culture c'est autre chose, encore que,  Mayotte, 75% de la population ne parle pas Franais ::aie:: 

D'ailleurs, ce ne sont pas que les "blacks" et les "beurs" qui sont non-Franais au sens ethniques, j'ai voqu les Corses (ou les Basques d'ailleurs) mais tu as aussi tous les immigrs Europens, comme moi. Les vagues d'avant sont bien intgres, certes, mais il y en beaucoup de rcents qui, comme moi, ne sont pas culturellement Franais. Tu ne peux pas changer la culture de quelqu'un en distribuant un acte de naturalisation. L'assimilation se joue sur plusieurs gnrations, et encore, en quantits limites. Pour moi la nationalit Franaise c'est surtout une affaire de papiers, parce qu'il y aura le Brexit, mais du coup je suis comptabilis officiellement comme tant autant Franais que toi, ce qui est videmment faux d'un point de vue culturel.

----------


## Darkzinus

Honntement, le "culturellement" franais me fait toujours grincer les dents ... C'est totalement indfinissable car les valeurs soit disant communes ne le sont pas tant que a ( part quand elles sortent du cadre de la loi). Il n'y a bien que la langue que nous avons tous en commun pour le reste ...

----------


## el_slapper

Pour rajouter  ce que dit MiaowZedong, mes enfants ont nom et prnom on ne peut plus franchouillard, ils ont un aspect qui font que tout le monde assumera qu'ils sont franais..... et pourtant, leur langue natale est le polonais, et une bonne partie de leur culture musicale, cinmatographique, est polonaise. Et la diffrence pique parfois, ma fille en souffre, au collge.

Quand aux USA, le redneck de Tulsa a vraiment une culture qui n'a rien  voir avec le hipster de Boston. au niveau de la langue, il vont  peu prs se comprendre(tout en se moquant mutuellement de l'accent de l('autre), mais au niveau des ides, pas franchement.

J'irais mme plus loin : j'ai sans doute bien plus culturellement en commun avec mon beau-frre polonais, qui lui aussi bosse dans l'info, qui lui aussi vit sans tl et lui aussi zone dans les concerts philharmoniques de son bled, que de ma voisine, 100% pure souche comme moi, mais abreuve de tl-ralit, avec trs peu d'ducation et hostile  la technologie(et fort sympathique quand mme, on se rend des services mutuels,  l'occasion).

----------


## Marco46

> mais du coup je suis comptabilis officiellement comme tant autant Franais que toi, ce qui est videmment faux d'un point de vue culturel.


Pour troller dans ton sens et n'ayant pas le temps de dvelopper une rponse je te faire celle-ci (une rponse par l'absurde) : Je ne suis pas franais je suis quercynois. Et toc, vive le magret, le coteaux du Quercy et les cabcous.

Et surtout oublie pas de prendre 2 bouteilles de Perrier pour 1 bouteille de coteaux du Quercy si tu veux pas que ta langue tombe en poussire, dessche par la bonne terre du causse du tanin du breuvage.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Jon, c'est pas au parlement europen que tu vas changer le fonctionnement de l'Europe. a a se joue dans les traits, et pour modifier les traits il faut *l'unanimit*.
> 
> Le parlement pourrait tre  100% LFI que a changerait rien du tout.
> 
> Enfin si, LFI pourrait bloquer le fonctionnement de l'Europe mais c'est tout. C'est le Conseil qui dcide de tout. Tu sais que le parlement ne peut mme proposer de nouvelles lois ? C'est le Conseil qui dcide.


Le parlement peut bloquer le conseil, et donc le forcer  changer. Mais on peut aussi envoyer un prsident non libral, pour changer. Les italiens l'ont fait, les portugais l'ont fait, et les grecs l'avaient fait. L'UE est fragilise en ce moment, avec le brexit. Ce qui a t fait, peut-tre dfait. 




> Parce qu'il y a un foss gigantesque entre un hongrois et un franais qui n'existe pas entre un texan et un californien. A commencer par la langue.


Franchement, la langue est un obstacle mineur. Et, encore une fois, il n'est pas question d'effacer les diffrences culturelles (enfin ce qu'il en reste) des diffrents pays de l'UE. Franchement, tu crois qu'il y a une grosse diffrence entre ce que souhaite un franais et ce que souhaite un hongrois ? 




> Tu ne peux pas prendre un tat fdral fond sur une nation amricaine elle-mme fonde par des immigrants majoritairement protestants et blancs parlant une langue commune et ayant un but commun et l'Europe et ses millnaires d'histoire avec toute la varit linguistique et culturelle qu'elle a. a n'est pas du tout comparable.


Dans les immigrants amricains, tu avais des anglais, des italiens, des franais, des irlandais, des nerlandais, des allemands, ... et tu crois vraiment qu'ils parlaient tous la mme langue ? 
Tu crois qu'il n'y a pas de brassage de culture pendant ces millnaires d'histoire en Europe ? On a tous du sang mongol, italien, allemand, anglais, ibrique, franais (et encore on peut distinguer les diffrentes rgions franaises, ce que l'on peut faire aussi pour l'Espagne, l'Allemagne, l'Italie, ...). Oui, il y a des cultures diffrentes, des traditions, des manires de faire et de voir diffrentes. Mais, au fond, qu'est-ce que veulent les gens ? Vivre de leur travail, avoir un systme de sant qui les protgent, pouvoir offrir  leurs enfants des tudes, et des loisirs, pouvoir bnficier d'une retraite qui leur permet de finir leurs jours correctement. Je ne crois pas qu'un hongrois ou un franais soient contre a.

----------


## fredoche

> Parce qu'il y a un foss gigantesque entre un hongrois et un franais qui n'existe pas entre un texan et un californien. A commencer par la langue.
> 
> Tu ne peux pas prendre un tat fdral fond sur une nation amricaine elle-mme fonde par des immigrants majoritairement protestants et blancs parlant une langue commune et ayant un but commun et l'Europe et ses millnaires d'histoire avec toute la varit linguistique et culturelle qu'elle a. a n'est pas du tout comparable.


Honntement je sais que la comparaison a peu de sens, mais avant Ferry et l'cole obligatoire,  la fin du 19e sicle, il y avait autant de diffrence entre un breton, un alsacien, un bourguignon et un basque qu'entre un franais et un hongrois, langues y compris.

Part ailleurs la France est trs mtisse, et les franais sont nombreux  avoir des origines diverses, proches ou lointaines, europennes ou non. Moi c'est grec par exemple.

Enfin les USA, ce sont des vagues d'immigration, protestants, puis cathos pour ce qui est du dbut

On cultive beaucoup des identits rgionales en Europe, et la France fait exception du fait de l'tendue de son territoire et l'uniformit de "son identit nationale", on peut imaginer aller plus loin.

----------


## Marco46

> Honntement je sais que la comparaison a peu de sens, mais avant Ferry et l'cole obligatoire,  la fin du 19e sicle, il y avait autant de diffrence entre un breton, un alsacien, un bourguignon et un basque qu'entre un franais et un hongrois, langues y compris.
> 
> Part ailleurs la France est trs mtisse, et les franais sont nombreux  avoir des origines diverses, proches ou lointaines, europennes ou non. Moi c'est grec par exemple.


C'est ce que je disais quelques posts avant. La nation franaise est une construction force. Les hussards de la Rpublique toussa. L'radication des patois locaux via l'EN etc ...




> Franchement, la langue est un obstacle mineur.


C'est le coeur de la nation. a dtermine la culture. Essentiel.

----------


## bombseb

> Et c'est pour cela qu'il est important de voter pour LFI (par exemple) aux europennes.


LFI ? trs peu pour moi merci... Je prfre quitter l'UE, je vote UPR




> Le fonctionnement actuel de l'UE n'est pas bon. Il faut donc en changer.


Oui ca fait juste 40 ans qu'on nous promet de changer l'Europe...

----------


## Marco46

> Une langue unique europenne ? 
> 
> Le Conseil de l'Europe a finalement tranch : Aprs la monnaie unique, l'Union Europenne va se doter d'une langue unique,  savoir... le franais. 
> 
> Trois langues taient en comptition : Le franais (parl dans le plus grand nombre de pays de l'Union), l'allemand (parl par le plus grand nombre d'habitants de l'Union) et l'anglais (langue internationale par excellence). 
> 
> L'anglais a vite t limin, pour deux raisons : l'anglais aurait t le cheval de Troie conomique des Etats-Unis et les britanniques ont vu leur influence limite au profit du couple franco-allemand  cause de leur rticence lgendaire  s'impliquer dans la construction europenne. 
> 
> Le choix a fait l'objet d'un compromis, les allemands ayant obtenu que l'orthographe du franais, particulirement dlicate  matriser soit rforme, dans le cadre d'un plan de cinq ans, afin d'aboutir  l'eurofranais. 
> ...

----------


## bistouille

Marco46  ::hola:: 

Merci pour la barre de rire, j'en ai pleur.

----------


## benjani13

Ils n'arrtent jamais, ils persistent: L'ancien prfet de Paris Michel Delpuech, limog aprs  l'acte 18 des gilets jaunes, a t nomm conseiller d'Etat en service extraordinaire par dcret du premier ministre publi au journal officiel:

https://www.legifrance.gouv.fr/jo_pd...XT000038359345

L'histoire diffuse par Castaner tait que le prefet Delpuech n'avait pas suivi les ordres et avait impos une certaine retenu aux forces de l'ordre dans leur usage de la force, ce qui aurait permis aux Black Blocks de saccager les champs Elyse. Outre le fait que cette histoire n'tait pas convaincante du tout, on a la preuve qu'elle tait bien bidon. Ou bien on offre un salaire  quelqu'un qui a dsobi? Oui je dis un "salaire" et pas un "poste", par ce qu'un conseiller extraordinaire, rattach  personne et  aucune mission en particulier... A moins que ce ne soit un moyen d'acheter le silence de l'ancien prfet dans l'affaire Benalla...

Pour couronner le tout, le nouveau prfet de Paris, Didier Lallement a lui mme des casseroles aux fesses. Mais qui n'en a pas en Macronie?
https://www.marianne.net/societe/did...-paris-enquete
https://www.marianne.net/societe/did...nouveau-prefet

Un peu de rab? De la collusion entre un ancien conseiller de Macron alors ministre de l'conomie, qui s'tait occup du rachat de la branche nergie d'Alstom par General Electric France, et qui s'tait fait embauch par la suite par General Electric France en 2017, en devient maintenant directeur gnral. Donc l'ancien conseiller qui a contribuer au sein de l'Etat  permettre le rachat de la branche d'Alstom est maintenant directeur gnral de l'acheteur... C'est du dj vu, c'est loin d'tre le premier, mais a s'accumule...

https://www.liberation.fr/france/201...ration_1720810

----------


## Ryu2000

> Franchement, tu crois qu'il y a une grosse diffrence entre ce que souhaite un franais et ce que souhaite un hongrois ?


Oui.




> Dans les immigrants amricains, tu avais des anglais, des italiens, des franais, des irlandais, des nerlandais, des allemands, ... et tu crois vraiment qu'ils parlaient tous la mme langue ?


Ils se sont intgrs, ils ont appris la langue, ils ont appris  vivre en France.
Alors que "vivre comme un union-europen" a n'existe pas, l'histoire union-europenne n'existe pas (il n'y a pas d'hros, il n'y a pas de conqute militaire, il n'y a pas de jours fris, il n'y pas de sentiment d'appartenance).
L'UE c'est plus une prison qu'une nation.




> Mais, au fond, qu'est-ce que veulent les gens ? Vivre de leur travail, avoir un systme de sant qui les protgent, pouvoir offrir  leurs enfants des tudes, et des loisirs, pouvoir bnficier d'une retraite qui leur permet de finir leurs jours correctement.


Dans ses directives conseille de diminuer le cot de la scurit sociale.
La feuille de route conomique et sociale d Emmanuel Macron  est mise  jour : les grandes orientations des politiques conomiques (GOP) 2018-2019



> 1) Que signifie :  veiller  ce que le taux de croissance nominal des dpenses publiques primaires ne dpasse pas 1,4 % en 2019  ?
> 
> Cette formule pour initis signifie que, comme tous les ans, la Commission europenne exige que la France poursuive une politique daustrit renforce.
> 
> La version du rapport de lanne 2015 insistait sur le fait qu  il est impossible de dgager  court terme dimportantes conomies sans ralentir considrablement la croissance des dpenses de scurit sociale. [] Des conomies de 11 milliards deuros sur les dpenses de sant sont prvues pour 2015-2017, mais des efforts supplmentaires seront ncessaires pour limiter les hausses de dpenses dans ce domaine. 
> 
> En bref, les coupes sombres dans la sant, lassurance-chmage et les retraites vont donc continuer et saccentuer !


On va vers la privatisation de la scurit sociale. 




> 3- Le texte va plus loin concernant le systme de sant puisquil explique que  dimportantes conomies  court terme ne peuvent tre ralises sans une rduction significative de laugmentation des dpenses de scurit sociale 
> Traduction : il faut sattendre  une baisse massive des remboursements de sant, puisque la branche maladie reprsente quasiment 50 % des dpenses de la Scurit sociale, ainsi qu une privatisation rampante de la Scurit sociale, via le recours croissant aux mutuelles prives, prsentes comme solution  tous les problmes.
> 
> Pour la branche vieillesse, il sagit bien videmment des retraites qui sont en ligne de mire. *Aprs la hausse de lge de dpart  la retraite, vient maintenant le gel du montant des pensions.*
> 
> Pour les retraits, la perte de pouvoir dachat cest maintenant ! *Le texte de la Commission europenne parle dailleurs explicitement de gel des retraites et dautres pensions sociales, ce qui confirme une fois encore que le gouvernement ne fait quappliquer la politique de loligarchie euro-atlantiste.*
> 
> Pour le chmage, le texte parle de  dgressivit des allocations  : cela augure dune baisse plus importante et plus rapide des allocations dans le temps.





> Part ailleurs la France est trs mtisse, et les franais sont nombreux  avoir des origines diverses, proches ou lointaines, europennes ou non.


Ouais la France a toujours t un pays qui a accueilli les trangers,  conditions qu'ils acceptent le projet Franais.




> LFI ? trs peu pour moi merci... Je prfre quitter l'UE, je vote UPR


Melenchon parle de sortir des traits parfois.

Pas de Frexit mais une sortie des traits: la France insoumise explique son discours sur l'Europe



> "Il y a un pralable  tout cela : sortir des traits qui organisent lUE. *Toutes nos misres cologiques et sociales ont leur origine dans le contenu de ces traits*. Ils ont fig toutes les politiques conomiques dans le dogme absurde de lordolibralisme et de latlantisme chers aux gouvernements de la droite et des socialistes que dirige Angela Merkel."


===
Peu importe ce qu'on pense, au final ce ne sera probablement pas la France qui dtruira l'UE. D'autres pays le feront.
L'UE ce n'est pas une construction qui va tenir des sicles. Aprs la sortie du Royaume Uni il ne manquera pas grand chose pour que l'UE s'effondre. (le plus tt sera le mieux, il faut que le gouvernement prpare le pays pour que la transition se passe le moins mal possible)

Je ne comprend pas les pro UE, plus le temps passe plus l'UE prend une mauvaise direction et ils sont tous l  rpter On peut changer l'UE, je trouve que c'est un refus de voir la ralit.
Les peuples sont totalement impuissant, vous pouvez lire qui vous voulez comme dputs europens, a ne changera strictement rien.




> Pour couronner le tout, le nouveau prfet de Paris, Didier Lallement a lui mme des casseroles aux fesses. Mais qui n'en a pas en Macronie?


Ce n'est pas propre  LREM, dans ce type de mtier les personnes ont tendance  magouiller...

----------


## DevTroglodyte

@Benjani

Au final, ce n'est pas spcialement tonnant, en soit : l'"aristocratie" rpublicaine (et parisienne) protge les siens, mme quand on s'en sert comme fusible.

On en a de beaux exemple dans la vido ci dessous (attention, c'est un peu long) :



Plus a va, moins ils se cachent pour faire leurs magouilles pour dmanteler l'tat.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> C'est le coeur de la nation. a dtermine la culture. Essentiel.


Certes, mais, ce n'est pas ce que je remettais en cause. Je disais que la langue n'est qu'un obstacle minime dans la construction d'une nation europenne. Si tu prends l'Espagne, par exemple. Il y a une langue commune, officielle. a n'empche pas les catalans ou les basques d'avoir une autre langue, officielle et obligatoire. 

Et merci d'avoir re-post le coup du "franais dans l'UE", c'est toujours aussi drle.  ::mouarf::

----------


## MiaowZedong

> C'est ce que je disais quelques posts avant. La nation franaise est une construction force. Les hussards de la Rpublique toussa. L'radication des patois locaux via l'EN etc ...
> 
> 
> 
> C'est le coeur de la nation. a dtermine la culture. Essentiel.


Sauf qu'Emmanuel Todd n'a pas raison sur tout. Le nationalisme Franais est apparent ds le rgne de Philippe Auguste et joue un rle dterminant dans la Guerre de Cent Ans (ainsi que la construction de la nation Anglaise). L'imposition partout du Franais standard est avant tout une forme d'galitarisme rpublicain, en amenant le peuple (certes contraint et forc)  adopter la varit linguistique de l'lite et de la politique, alors que dans de nombreux pays d'Europe l'adoption de la varit standard de la langue n'est venue qu'avec la radio et la TV (c'est le cas chez moi, o l'Anglais de la BBC a largement remplac les patois) et dans les pays Arabes il y a un fort dcalage entre la langue du quotidien (le dialecte) et la langue officielle (l'Arabe standard moderne). 

L'ide que la langue dtermine la culture et est le cur de la nation est trs Franaise, trs traditionnelle de la philosophie Franaise. Mais hors de la France, ce n'est pas vrai. C'est faire du cas de la France une gnralit.

----------


## Ecthelion2

> LFI ? trs peu pour moi merci... Je prfre quitter l'UE, *je vote UPR*


 ::toutcasse::   ::toutcasse::   ::toutcasse:: 


C'est sr que voter pour un mec, qui a boss pour tous ceux que l'on critique (et pas les moins pire en plus), qui a un demi-programme bas sur un truc qui fonctionnait grce aux Trentes Glorieuses, et qui en plus, a bti la majeure partie de son discours sur des approximations, des raccourcis fallacieux, voir des mensonges, cela vend tout de suite plus de rve que les autres...  ::aie:: 

Que vous vouliez sortir de l'UE, c'est une chose, et je sais qu'il n'y a pas trop le choix niveau candidat, mais quand mme, ayez un peu d'amour propre, si c'est pour mettre le mme type de pipeauteur avec exactement le mme parcours politique que les autres, qui va vous la mettre  l'envers tout pareil, cela n'a aucun sens...

----------


## benjani13

Trs grosse info aujourd'hui : *Des armes franaises sont utilises au Yemen*, probablement en partie sur des civils. C'tait souponn depuis longtemps, mais l nous avons les preuves. Le mdia d'enqute Disclose s'est vu remettre des documents confidentiels dfense de l'arme franaise par une source anonyme. Ces documents ont t tudi en partenariat avec plusieurs rdactions (Mdiapart, France Inter, ...) qui publient chacune leurs analyses aujourd'hui.

Ces documentent, dats de septembre 2018, voquent les ventes d'armes  lArabie Saoudite, aux mirats arabe unis, et  leurs utilisations dans la guerre au Ymen. La ministre des armes Florence Parly avait t interrog sur ce sujet le 20 janvier 2018 et avait ni leurs usages au Ymen.




> "Je nai pas connaissance du fait que des armes [franaises] soient utilises directement au Ymen, affirmait la ministre des Armes, Florence Parly le 20 janvier 2019, sur France Inter ( partir de la cinquantime minute).
> 
> Et pourtant : elles sont prsentes sur terre, sur mer et dans les airs, si lon en croit un rapport de 15 pages class "confidentiel Dfense" de la Direction du renseignement militaire (DRM), dat du 25 septembre 2018, rvl par Disclose, en partenariat avec la cellule investigation de Radio France. Ce document prcise que des armes franaises vendues  lArabie saoudite et aux mirats arabes unis, sont bien utilises dans la guerre que mnent les deux pays au Ymen, contre les rebelles houthis, une minorit chiite soutenue par lIran. 
> 
> Chars Leclerc, obus flche, Mirage 2000-9, radar Cobra, blinds Aravis, hlicoptres Cougar et Dauphin, frgates de classe Makkah, corvette lance-missiles de classe Baynunah ou canons Caesar : dans cette note, le renseignement militaire franais tablit une liste dtaille de larmement fourni aux Saoudiens et aux miriens qui serait impliqu dans le conflit.




L'analyse sur le site de Disclose, avec en annexe les documents confidentiels dfense : https://made-in-france.disclose.ngo/fr/
Article de Mdiapart en accs libre: https://www.mediapart.fr/journal/int...ensonge-d-etat
Article de France Inter: https://www.franceinter.fr/info/reve...entiel-defense

----------


## Marco46

> L'ide que la langue dtermine la culture et est le cur de la nation est trs Franaise, trs traditionnelle de la philosophie Franaise. Mais hors de la France, ce n'est pas vrai. C'est faire du cas de la France une gnralit.


Ce qui du coup va compltement dans le sens d'une impossibilit de cration de nation Europenne. Nous avons des divergences trs profondes d'une nation  une autre. 




> Je disais que la langue n'est qu'un obstacle minime dans la construction d'une nation europenne.


Pas d'accord, c'est un point bloquant.




> Si tu prends l'Espagne, par exemple. Il y a une langue commune, officielle.


Et quelle serait la langue commune europenne ? (hors blagounette)

----------


## Ryu2000

> C'est sr que voter pour un mec, qui a boss pour tous ceux que l'on critique


Justement il a constat les problmes de l'intrieur.
Il a vcu les dysfonctionnement du systme, il a vu l'UE prendre de plus en plus de pouvoir.




> qui a un demi-programme


C'est Macron qui n'avait pas de programme.
Le programme de l'UPR c'est d'abord de rcuprer de la souverainet, si on reprenais le contrle de la France on pourrait faire quelque chose.
Dj si on avait notre propre monnaie on aurait + de contrle.




> a bti la majeure partie de son discours sur des approximations, des raccourcis fallacieux, voir des mensonges


Alors a c'est faux c'est justement le parti le plus prcis, il y a toujours le maximum de rfrences.
Tu scotch juste sur Walter Hallstein, qui a *rellement boss pour les allemands* (il tait peut-tre pas d'accord avec eux, mais a ne change rien) et qui a t le premier Prsident de la Commission europenne.
Le gars a boss sur le projet "*Nouvelle Europe*", il y a aussi une histoire de "groupes de travail pour les relations juridiques germano italiennes".




> si c'est pour mettre le mme type de pipeauteur avec exactement le mme parcours politique que les autres


Ok on ne peut voter que pour Cheminade ?
Parce que Melenchon c'est un gars qui a toujours t dans la milieu des politiciens, il a t conseiller gnral, snateur, ministre...
Jean-Luc Mlenchon, 48 ans, ex-grande gueule du PS, rentre dans le rang avec celui de ministre dlgu. L'importuniste.

L'UPR est le seul parti qui propose de quitter l'UE, a change radicalement de tous les autres qui disent juste On va essayer de changer l'UE.
Macron a demand des trucs  l'UE et on l'a envoy se faire foutre comme les autres.

Si des gens ont le droit de voter pour Macron, ils ont galement le droit de voter pour l'UPR.

----------


## DevTroglodyte

> Trs grosse info aujourd'hui : *Des armes franaises sont utilis au Yemen*, probablement en partie sur des civils.


Je ne vois pas ce que a a d'tonnant. On leur vend des avions, des canons, des missiles, etc. Ils font une guerre chez leur voisin du sud. Forcment, ce qu'on leur a vendu ne va pas rester dans les entrepts  faire de la dco.

----------


## Ecthelion2

Je passe sur tout le reste, qui n'est que ton opinion, forge sur ton manque de culture politique et faisant abstraction de faits connus qui ne vont pas dans ton sens.




> Si des gens ont le droit de voter pour Macron, ils ont galement le droit de voter pour l'UPR.


Ah mais je n'ai jamais dit que vous n'aviez pas le droit, j'ai juste dit que c'tait ridicule de critiquer les uns, pour au final voter pour exactement le mme genre de personne.

----------


## benjani13

> Je ne vois pas ce que a a d'tonnant. On leur vend des avions, des canons, des missiles, etc. Ils font une guerre chez leur voisin du sud. Forcment, ce qu'on leur a vendu ne va pas rester dans les entrepts  faire de la dco.


L'info c'est qu'on a maintenant les preuves, alors que 90% de ce qui est dit dans ces documents obtenus tait ni par l'tat. Le fait mme d'avoir des ngociation en cours avec l'Arabaie Saoudite tait ni publiquement par Florence Parly en Octobre 2018 alors qu'ils taient en plein dedans.




> Le 30 octobre 2018, la ministre des Armes, Florence Parly, affirmait sur BFM TV:  Nous navons pas de ngociation en cours avec lArabie saoudite.   cette date, le gouvernement discutait pourtant les derniers dtails avec lArabie saoudite de ce contrat qui court jusquen 2023


https://made-in-france.disclose.ngo/...ecret-shipment

----------


## fredoche

> Ce qui du coup va compltement dans le sens d'une impossibilit de cration de nation Europenne. Nous avons des divergences trs profondes d'une nation  une autre. 
> 
> 
> 
> Pas d'accord, c'est un point bloquant.
> 
> 
> 
> Et quelle serait la langue commune europenne ? (hors blagounette)


Bonjour
Est-ce que ce que tu rponds ne tmoigne pas dj d'un processus ou d'une imprgnation identitaire, alors qu' mon sens aucun ne sont des obstacles. Oui nous avons des divergences, des diffrences, et alors ? Rien d'insurmontable. Avec ma compagne nous sommes un couple franco-belge, nous avons la langue en commun, mais dj celle-ci inclue bien des diffrences. Et pour le reste, en terme d'identit, nous sommes aussi trs diffrents, mais n'est ce pas le propre de tous les tres humains ?
Point besoin d'une langue commune, je ne discute jamais avec des gens de Bordeaux ou de Marseille, Nice, qu'ils parlent la mme langue ou pas.
Par contre je discute avec des nerlandais, des allemands, des anglophones de toutes origines pour le travail.
Sorti de France, tu es bien oblig de constater que beaucoup de gens parlent anglais, que c'est une langue d'changes internationaux, plutt commode. ET en plus ils ne sont pas rares  parler franais, les trangers, plus qu'il n'y a de Franais  parler nerlandais, danois, ou hongrois, etc.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Ce qui du coup va compltement dans le sens d'une impossibilit de cration de nation Europenne. Nous avons des divergences trs profondes d'une nation  une autre.


Ce ne sont pas des divergences, mais des diffrences. Les diffrences culturelles ne sont pas un obstacle, sinon il n'aurait pas la France, l'Espagne, l'Italie, l'Allemagne, ...




> Pas d'accord, c'est un point bloquant.


Et pourquoi donc ? On t'a donn des exemples dmontrant le contraire, donne nous au moins un argument dans ton sens.




> Et quelle serait la langue commune europenne ? (hors blagounette)


L'idal serait l'anglais, mais avec le brexit, a serait con.  ::aie:: 
On peut faire comme les amricains  l'poque, voter pour la langue que l'on choisit. Aprs, ce n'est qu'une question de temps. Il faudra quoi, une ou deux gnrations pour que la langue choisie soit parler dans toute lEurope.

----------


## Gunny

> Franchement, la langue est un obstacle mineur. Et, encore une fois, il n'est pas question d'effacer les diffrences culturelles (enfin ce qu'il en reste) des diffrents pays de l'UE. *Franchement, tu crois qu'il y a une grosse diffrence entre ce que souhaite un franais et ce que souhaite un hongrois ?*


L. Ici. Ce que j'ai mis en gras. Tu mets le doigt sur le vrai point. Les institutions ne sont pas l pour grer ou fdrer la culture des peuples, elles sont l pour faire fonctionner le pays (ou l'union, ou peu importe l'entit) au jour le jour et tre sr que tous les morceaux s'embotent bien ensemble (avec des lois, normes, etc.). La culture et l'identit sont des choses en dehors des institutions. En tout cas c'est ma vision. Les pays de l'UE sont tellement similaires au niveau des aspirations que l'on pourrait dlguer  l'UE 90% des dcisions franaises et a ne changerait rien (de toute faon, l'UE, on est  l'intrieur).
Personnellement, je suis Franais, fils d'une franaise et d'un italien, je suis mari  une danoise, fille d'un allemand et d'une danoise, et on a une fille binationale. J'ai habit en France,  quelques km de la Belgique, et au Danemark. Je porte l'Europe entire dans ma culture, non pas comme un monolithe distinct, mais comme une figure aux multiples facettes. L'ide que l'UE risque de remplacer les cultures locales est un non-sens total pour moi.
J'ai un peu de mal aussi avec les critiques d'extrme-gauche qui veulent sortir de l'UE parce qu'elle est trop librale. Je suis d'accord avec le constat, mais ce ne serait une solution valable que si l'on avait une vraie politique de gauche et que l'UE nous mettait des btons dans les roues. En attendant notre prsident, c'est Macron... C'est aussi oublier que 1)la France est un gros pouvoir au sein de l'UE et 2)l'UE est une fabuleuse opportunit pour tablir une Europe sociale unie. Si on avait un raz-de-mare LFI aux europennes, on aurait un levier incroyable pour monter une politique de gauche europenne. Mais je n'ai pas trop d'espoir  ce sujet. En gros : la politique librable est l parce que les gens votent libral de faon fractale : peu importe l'chelle des lections, quand on regarde on voit toujours des libraux au pouvoir. Donc changer l'chelle ne change rien.

----------


## benjani13

Si a peut aider  ce dbat: quelles analyses faites vous de pays comme La Suisse ou la Belgique qui partagent plusieurs langues, plusieurs "peuples". a marche, a marche pas? Qu'en est il du sentiment mutuel d'appartenance  un mme pays, une mme nation, entre wallons et flamands? Ces pays, il me semble, n'ont pas gomm les cultures propres, ni mme la langue propre  chaque rgion. Est-ce donc le bon modle? Est-ce un compromis indispensable? On peut peut tre aussi regarder les lettons russophones qui n'ont pas le droit  la citoyennet lettonne, mme si leurs nombres diminue, et d'autres populations russophones dans les pays de l'ex union sovitique.

----------


## Ryu2000

"Je prends 500 euros par week-end" : l'change entre un CRS et le Gilet jaune Maxime Nicolle qui interroge



> Alors que le Gilet jaune plaisante et qualifie son interlocuteur de "Robocop", en rfrence au film consacr  un robot policier, le membre des forces de l'ordre lui rpond : "*Moi, je prends 500 euros par week-end*, vous je ne suis pas sr que vous les ayez."
> (...)
> Dimanche, Le Parisien a estim que ce chiffre tait exagr. "Selon nos informations, le CRS de Toulouse tait en mission de dplacement, crit le quotidien, prcisant que chaque policier "touche 40 euros au bout de 12 heures de prsence. Ce  quoi il faut ajouter 12,47 euros par heure  partir de la 8e heure de travail". 
> 
> Rsultat : "Comme la mission de Toulouse s'est termine dans la soire, *le policier n'a certainement pas touch davantage que 100 euros*." Un calcul que nous avons pu nous faire confirmer par une source policire.


 votre avis qui ment le plus entre le CRS et l'informateur du Parisien ?

----------


## Jon Shannow

[MODE=HUMOUR]
Et Dieu, dans sa grande sagesse, prfra brler Notre-Dame de Paris, plutt que d'entendre les mensonges que Macron allait dbiter sur toutes les chanes de tl franaises ![/MODE=HUMOUR ]

 ::dehors::

----------


## benjani13

Arnault et Pinault qui filent quelques centaines de millions pour la reconstruction de Notre Dame, a vous rappelle pas quelques films et sries de mafieux? Les truands qui extorquent la population mais paient pour la charpente ou quelques vitraux de l'glise du village pour se faire bien voir.

----------


## Ryu2000

C'est une vritable tragdie, mais a fait plaisir de voir que les franais sont trs attach  ce btiment catholique. C'est un grand symbole de l'histoire de France.

Devant Notre-Dame dvaste, Macron appelle  rebtir ensemble



> Lundi peu aprs 19h30, quand il est apparu que lincendie qui ravageait le toit de Notre Dame tait hors contrle et que le pire tait  craindre, lElyse a dcid dannuler lallocution prsidentielle que sapprtaient  diffuser, moins dune heure plus tard, les principales chanes de tlvision. *Comme tous nos compatriotes, je suis triste ce soir de voir brler cette part de nous*, tweetait alors le chef de lEtat avant de se rendre sur le parvis de la cathdrale. Enregistr  lElyse en fin daprs-midi, le discours dEmmanuel Macron devait, selon son entourage, dessiner un chemin pour lavenir du pays. Aprs trois mois de grand dbat, il sagissait de redfinir un projet collectif et de rpondre ainsi aux questions poses par la rvolte des gilets jaunes. Promise depuis des semaines, cette allocution tait cense lancer lacte II du quinquennat. Peu aprs minuit, cest un autre projet collectif que Macron, des sanglots dans la voix, devait proposer aux Franais. Et son bref discours en forme dappel * la mobilisation de tous pour rebtir un difice qui fait la fiert de tous les Franais* faisait curieusement cho  celui auquel il venait de renoncer.


EDIT :
Collecte nationale pour Notre-Dame de Paris : dj 1,3 million d'euros collects !



> Votre don est dductible :
> de l'impt sur le revenu des personnes physiques  hauteur de 66% du montant du don et dans la limite de 20% du revenu imposable ;de l'impt sur la fortune immobilire  hauteur de 75% du montant du don dans la limite de 50.000 . Cette limite est atteinte lorsque le don est de 66.666  ;de l'impt sur les socits,  hauteur de 60% du montant du don, dans la limite de 0,5% du chiffre d'affaires HT.


===
Prix des carburants : l'essence au plus haut depuis le dbut de la crise des Gilets jaunes

----------


## Marco46

> Prix des carburants : l'essence au plus haut depuis le dbut de la crise des Gilets jaunes


Et on est 10$ en dessous des prix du baril par rapport  octobre / novembre 2018.

Franchement j'y comprends rien, ils avaient pas remis en place la TIPP flottante ?

----------


## Marco46

> Arnault et Pinault qui filent quelques centaines de millions pour la reconstruction de Notre Dame, a vous rappelle pas quelques films et sries de mafieux? Les truands qui extorquent la population mais paient pour la charpente ou quelques vitraux de l'glise du village pour se faire bien voir.


Plus que quelques milliards d'euros  donner  droite et  gauche et ils auront rembours l'argent qu'ils doivent  la nation.

----------


## Ryu2000

> ils avaient pas remis en place la TIPP flottante ?


Apparemment si la France veut rester dans les clous elle ne peut pas se permettre de baisser les taxes sur le carburant.
"TIPP flottante" : pourquoi la proposition de Macron est une fausse bonne ide



> Pour attnuer la colre des "gilets jaunes", Emmanuel Macron a promis mardi un mcanisme de gel des augmentations de taxes sur les carburants en cas de hausse brutale des prix du ptrole. Un dispositif largement inspir de la TIPP flottante mise en place par le gouvernement de Lionel Jospin au dbut des annes 2000. *Une mesure coteuse qui pourrait faire sortir la France des accords de Maastricht*, selon Franois Ecalle, ancien rapporteur gnral  la Cour des comptes et spcialiste des finances publiques, auteur de plusieurs analyses sur la TIPP sur son blog fipeco.fr.
> 
> L'Etat peut-il se permettre une mesure aussi coteuse ?
> 
> Ce qui est sr, c'est que a peut coter trs cher, trs vite. Tout est relatif, bien sr, car la TIPP ne reprsente que 30 milliards d'euros sur les 1.000 milliards d'euros de prlvements obligatoires. *Mais si vous baissez la taxe sur les carburants de 10%, cela fait tout de mme 3 milliards d'euros, c'est--dire un dixime de point de PIB (0,1%)*. Or, la France est dans un cadre budgtaire contraint avec un dficit de 2,8%-2,9%. *Avec 0,1 point supplmentaire, elle pourrait se rapprocher dangereusement de la barre fatidique des 3% de dficit public qui la ferait sortir des clous budgtaires europens*.


L'tat a besoin de ces 30 milliards, si elle ne les prend pas avec la taxe sur les carburants, elle devra les trouver ailleurs (on augmente les taxes et on baisse la qualit des services publics).
Il y a plusieurs taxes sur l'essence et le diesel, certaines taxes sont fixes, mais certaines taxes sont relatives (plus le ptrole est cher, plus la taxe est cher).

En 10 ans, les taxes sur les carburants ont explos



> Les marges de manuvre de l'tat pour baisser la TIPCE et amliorer le quotidien des Franais existent-elles vraiment? *Rappelons que cette taxe est devenue la quatrime recette de l'tat avec 13,3 milliards d'euros de rentres prvues pour 2018...* Elle participe  orienter les Franais vers les transports en commun, les voitures lectriques et toutes les autres moyens moins polluants que l'automobile personnelle. L'association 40 millions d'automobilistes propose aux Franais d'envoyer une facture de carburant  l'lyse, accompagne d'un formulaire (disponible sur ce site ddi) demandant au chef de l'tat d'annuler la hausse des taxes. Interview sur LCI, le dlgu gnral de l'association appelle  la mobilisation et voque un hold-up:


Le gouvernement essaie de faire croire que l'argent des taxes sur l'essence est investi pour amliorer les transports en commun et ce genre de chose, mais en ralit l'tat ne fait pas grand chose pour dvelopper les alternatives  la voiture, je ne sais pas si vous avez dj vu le prix d'un billet de train en France...

----------


## MiaowZedong

> Et on est 10$ en dessous des prix du baril par rapport  octobre / novembre 2018.
> 
> Franchement j'y comprends rien, ils avaient pas remis en place la TIPP flottante ?


Le prix  la pompe tait correll au prix du barril dans les annes 70, aujourd'hui il y a tellement de reserves stratgiques et prives que les variations du prix du brut n'impactent plus directement le prix  la pompe. Il y a bien une tendance mais elle arrive avec retard.




> C'est une vritable tragdie, mais a fait plaisir de voir que les franais sont trs attach  ce btiment catholique. C'est un grand symbole de l'histoire de France.


Perso, j'en profiterais pour retirer le btiment  l'glise pour en faire un muse  :;):

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Perso, j'en profiterais pour retirer le btiment  l'glise pour en faire un muse


Le btiment appartient  l'tat depuis 1905.

----------


## Ryu2000

> pour en faire un muse


Moi je referais exactement la mme glise.  :8-): 
a fait bizarre de voir les mdias parler d'glise et de prire catholique  :8O:  (ils sont tellement anti-chrtien d'habitude)


Obama, Trump, Merkel, le Pape, l'ONU : le Monde entier au chevet de Notre-Dame

VIDO - Aprs l'incendie de Notre-Dame, des prires s'organisent un peu partout



> RELIGION - Avec l'incendie qui a dfigur Notre-Dame de Paris, les catholiques de France pleurent l'une de leurs plus belles cathdrales qui est  la fois* un "symbole vivant" de leur foi, un lieu de "rconciliation" avec les autres cultes et les non-croyants mais aussi un morceau de l'histoire de France*.
> (...)
> Aux Etats-Unis aussi, les catholiques amricains se sont retrouvs pour plusieurs messes.  A Washington, Nicolas Nadler, 48 ans, se dit "dvast". *Le "trsor catholique" qu'est Notre-Dame* "appartient  Paris et  la France, mais aussi au monde".

----------


## MiaowZedong

> Le btiment appartient  l'tat depuis 1905.


Je ne parle pas de la proprit des murs mais de leur utilisation.  ma connaissance la cathdrale est gre par l'archdiocse qui y tient encore des crmonies religieuses....

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Je ne parle pas de la proprit des murs mais de leur utilisation.  ma connaissance la cathdrale est gre par l'archdiocse qui y tient encore des crmonies religieuses....


Comme tous les btiments religieux qui ont t nationalis, le droit de culte est respect. Mais, c'est plus un muse, une salle de concert qu'un lieu de culte aujourd'hui.

----------


## GR3lh442kR

> ma connaissance la cathdrale est gre par l'archdiocse qui y tient encore des crmonies religieuses....


C'est pas fait pour a une cathdrale ?

----------


## Ryu2000

Il parait que Macron allait annoncer la suppression de l'ENA !
Ce serait une bonne dcision, aprs il faudra supprimer Sciences Po et continuer dans ce sens l.
ENA : Emmanuel Macron devrait annoncer sa suppression



> En raison de l'incendie de Notre-Dame, Emmanuel Macron a repouss son allocution tlvision post-grand dbat. Le prsident de la Rpublique a notamment promis de "rebtir" cette cathdrale, vieille de prs de 800 ans et monument historique le plus visit en Europe. Comment ? En lanant une grande souscription nationale. 
> 
> Pour l'instant, aucune autre date n'a t communiqu par les services de l'lyse, sur une ventuelle allocution. Nanmoins, on a dj un aperu assez prcis de ce qu'il va annoncer.
> 
> Une annonce est particulirement symbolique : la suppression de l'ENA, l'cole de la haute administration. Cette mesure, tabou jusqu'ici, a pour objectif de rpondre aux critiques des "gilets jaunes" sur l'litisme  la franaise.

----------


## Bubu017

> Il parait que Macron allait annoncer la suppression de l'ENA !
> Ce serait une bonne dcision, aprs il faudra supprimer Sciences Po et continuer dans ce sens l.
> ENA : Emmanuel Macron devrait annoncer sa suppression


et a changera quoi ? c'est a qui mettra du beurre dans les pinards ? Les politiques viendront d'autres grandes coles et voil.

----------


## el_slapper

> et a changera quoi ? c'est a qui mettra du beurre dans les pinards ? Les politiques viendront d'autres grandes coles et voil.


Ils ne viendront pas tous de la mme, et a sera dj un immense progrs. On sera toujours loin de la civilisation, certes, mais un peu moins dans l'ge de pierre.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Ils ne viendront pas tous de la mme, et a sera dj un immense progrs.


Et pourquoi cela ? On ferme l'ENA, et tous les politiques sont forms ailleurs. Pourquoi cet ailleurs serait-il meilleur que l'actuel ENA ?

----------


## MiaowZedong

> Et pourquoi cela ? On ferme l'ENA, et tous les politiques sont forms ailleurs. Pourquoi cet ailleurs serait-il meilleur que l'actuel ENA ?


Je crains que a soit pire dans 10 ou 20 ans. Les rseaux de l'ENA sont un problme, soit, mais a reste une cole d'excellence publique et gratuite, o n'importe qui peut potentiellement entrer s'il est intelligent et travailleur. On va la remplacer par quoi? Des universits d'lite  l'Amricaine,  $50,000 par an? On aura toujours des rseaux de grandes coles, mais au lieu d'tre  90% issu des classes moyennes et riches, l'lite le sera  100%. Malheureusement je pense que c'est le modle qui plait  Macron.

----------


## benjani13

> Plus que quelques milliards d'euros  donner  droite et  gauche et ils auront rembours l'argent qu'ils doivent  la nation.


Oh attendons de regarder les comptes de fin d'anne pour voir  combien de % ils vont dfiscaliser leurs dons pour Notre Dame.




> Il parait que Macron allait annoncer la suppression de l'ENA !
> Ce serait une bonne dcision, aprs il faudra supprimer Sciences Po et continuer dans ce sens l.
> ENA : Emmanuel Macron devrait annoncer sa suppression


l'ENA ou autre serait remplacer par autre chose d'aussi critiquable. Car la critique ne portent pas sur la fonction institutionnel de ces coles, il faut former des lites intellectuels. La critique porte sur le fait que cette lite intellectuel, forme par l'cole de la rpublique (accessible  tous donc), cense tre au service des franais une fois en fonction s'est transforme en une lite bourgeoise au service d'elle mme. Nous sommes pass d'une lite qui devrait se sentir redevable de ce que la nation leur a accord comme privilges (faire de grandes tudes), en une lite se pensant en tant qu'tres suprieurs dont les franais devrait tre redevable. Ce qu'il faudrait annoncer c'est:
- Rendre rellement accessible ces coles  tous les franais, alors qu'aujourd'hui seul quelques pourcents denfants d'ouvriers y accdent.
- Faire en sorte de stopper les rseaux de connivences qui se construisent ds l'entre dans ces coles
- Imposer des interdictions fortes contre les allers retours publics/priv des hauts fonctionnaires qui est une source norme de corruption

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Je crains que a soit pire dans 10 ou 20 ans. Les rseaux de l'ENA sont un problme, soit, mais a reste une cole d'excellence publique et gratuite, o n'importe qui peut potentiellement entrer s'il est intelligent et travailleur. On va la remplacer par quoi? Des universits d'lite  l'Amricaine,  $50,000 par an? On aura toujours des rseaux de grandes coles, mais au lieu d'tre  90% issu des classes moyennes et riches, l'lite le sera  100%. Malheureusement je pense que c'est le modle qui plait  Macron.


Je crois en effet, que c'est l'intention des libraux. 

Si on veut rellement changer les choses, un des premiers trucs  faire, c'est d'empcher que l'on puisse faire carrire en politique. Par exemple en limitant le nombre de mandats qu'une personne puissent faire dans sa vie. Tirer au sort les dputs dans le collge des lecteurs (on le fait bien pour rendre justice, pourquoi ne pas le faire pour dcider des lois ?)

----------


## Mdinoc

L'objection que je vois toujours mentionne quand quelqu'un suggre des limites de mandats, c'est que a empche d'avoir qui que ce soit d'expriment, ce qui au lieu de dfaire les lobbyistes, augmente encore leur capacit  manipuler les politiciens.

----------


## benjani13

a rle mme au sein de la majorit et de l'tat sur la dfiscalisation possible des dons pour Notre Dame qui grverait fortement le budget 2020.

https://www.lemonde.fr/societe/artic...0972_3224.html

----------


## Ryu2000

> il faut former des lites intellectuels.


Non je ne vois pas pourquoi, ce genre d'cole crer des rseaux et formate idologiquement.
Ils font chier ces bourgeois qui se considrent comme tant l'lite.
Hollande, Royal, Villepin Le fabuleux destin de la "promo Voltaire" de l'ENA

Les lus devraient venir du peuple, au lieu de venir d'une bulle de privilgis.

Impts, retraites, RIC, ENA... Ce que Macron devait annoncer lundi soir
Fiscalit
Baisser les impots des classes moyennesvaluer objectivement la suppression de lISFPouvoir dachat
Rindexer les petites retraites sur linflationPrenniser la prime gilets jaunes chaque anneInstitutions
Une convention citoyenne tire au sortInstaurer des rfrendums locaux dinitiative citoyenneInstaurer une dose de proportionnelle aux lgislativesducation et sant
Supprimer lENAAucune fermeture dcole et dhpital jusqu la fin du quinquennatPlafonner les classes  24 lves, de la maternelle au CE1

----------


## Bubu017

> Non je ne vois pas pourquoi, ce genre d'cole crer des rseaux et formate idologiquement.
> Ils font chier ces bourgeois qui se considrent comme tant l'lite.
> Hollande, Royal, Villepin Le fabuleux destin de la "promo Voltaire" de l'ENA
> 
> Les lus devraient venir du peuple, au lieu de venir d'une bulle de privilgis.


Ces lites comme vous dites (pas toi particulirement Ryu) font aussi parties du peuple.
Ensuite, on sait ce qu'on perd pas ce qu'on gagne. Comme dit plus haut, la suppression de l'ENA risque de faire venir les nouveaux politiciens de grandes coles prives. Mais bon, c'est  se demander s'il n'a pas mis cette mesure afin que l'on ne parle que d'elles et pas des autres.

Sinon sur la baisse d'impts des classes moyennes ... concrtement c'est qui les classes moyennes ? qui sera concern ?

----------


## Ryu2000

> Ces lites comme vous dites (pas toi particulirement Ryu) font aussi parties du peuple.


Ils sont dconnects des ralits, avec leur dner du sicle et leur autres clubs et rseaux...
Aprs peut-tre qu'il y a des bonnes personnes qui sortent de l'ENA, mais globalement c'est une usine  produire des ##&.




> Ensuite, on sait ce qu'on perd pas ce qu'on gagne.


Si les gens arrtaient de voter pour des gens comme Sarkozy, Hollande, Macron, ce serait moins grave.
Ce serait cool que les gens qui ont fait l'ENA ne trouve pas de place en politique et soient oblig de trouver un vrai job.




> Sinon sur la baisse d'impts des classes moyennes ... concrtement c'est qui les classes moyennes ? qui sera concern ?


Je crois que si tu gagnes en net entre 1350 euros et 2487 euros par mois t'es dans la classe moyenne.
Comment savoir si je fais partie de la classe moyenne, ou si je suis pauvre?

Mais bon quand une taxe ou un impt diminue, d'autres augmentent...

----------


## Ecthelion2

> Aucune fermeture dcole et dhpital jusqu la fin du quinquennat
> Plafonner les classes  24 lves, de la maternelle au CE1


C'est plutt "plus *aucune* fermeture"...

Le mal est dj fait depuis le dbut du quinquennat...

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Si les gens arrtaient de voter pour des gens comme *Sarkozy*, Hollande, Macron, ce serait moins grave.
> Ce serait cool que les gens qui ont fait l'ENA ne trouve pas de place en politique et soient oblig de trouver un vrai job.


Il me semble que Sarkozy n'a pas fait l'ENA. Je ne suis pas sr, mais je crois me souvenir de a.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> [*]Aucune fermeture dcole et dhpital jusqu la fin du quinquennat[*]Plafonner les classes  24 lves, de la maternelle au CE1


Comme l'a dit Echtelion2, pour les fermetures, le mal est fait.
Par contre plafonner le nombre d'lves  24, c'est un mieux, mais c'est encore trop, et surtout, pourquoi s'arrter au CE1 ? 
La limitation du nombre d'lves  15  tous les niveaux, c'est a qu'il faudrait !

----------


## fredinkan

> La limitation du nombre d'lves  15  tous les niveaux, c'est a qu'il faudrait !


Idalement un nombre paire. 16 est bien plus simple  grer ds lors que tu as des activits en groupe  ::): 
Ca force la collaboration et apprend le compromis (2vs1 tu n'auras jamais du compromis).
Ceci dit, c'est mineur mais pas anodin

----------


## Ryu2000

> Sarkozy n'a pas fait l'ENA.


Certes, mais je disais "les gens *comme*", en fait le problme ne vient pas forcment de l'ENA, mais c'est la bande qui est au pouvoir.
Pour moi il y a un rseau de personnes qui posent problme en France et ils n'ont pas tous fait l'ENA. Sarkozy est comme certains qui ont fait l'ENA, c'est la mme quipe pour moi.

Je trouve que le plupart des politiciens ne sont pas reprsentatif du peuple franais, beaucoup d'entre eux vivent dans un autre monde.
Je ne me sens pas reprsent par Marlne Schiappa ou Christophe Castaner par exemple, d'aprs moi ils sont aussi nfaste que Macron.
Christophe Castaner n'a fait ni science po, ni l'ENA, mais c'est quand mme un $@.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Idalement un nombre paire. 16 est bien plus simple  grer ds lors que tu as des activits en groupe 
> Ca force la collaboration et apprend le compromis (2vs1 tu n'auras jamais du compromis).
> Ceci dit, c'est mineur mais pas anodin


Oui, tu as parfaitement raison.

----------


## halaster08

> Par contre plafonner le nombre d'lves  24, c'est un mieux, mais c'est encore trop, et surtout, pourquoi s'arrter au CE1 ?


Parce que a coute un pognon de dingue ?
Limit les classes  24 lves au lyce c'est pas loin de la moiti de l'actuel dans certains tablissement, en plus de doubler les profs, il faudrait parfois aussi doubler les salles ce qui se fait encore plus difficilement.

----------


## MiaowZedong

> Il me semble que Sarkozy n'a pas fait l'ENA. Je ne suis pas sr, mais je crois me souvenir de a.


Sarkozy est avocat, qui est la profession la plus reprsente dans l'Assemble et le Snat, de mmoire. Mais contrairement aux tats-Unis (o Trump est le premier prsident non-avocat depuis longtemps) les avocats dpassent rarement le niveau de dput en France, car les enarques trustent un peu les meilleures places (ce qui n'a pas empch Sarkozy d'tre prsident, et Franois Mittrand avait fait du droit, cela dit).

----------


## MiaowZedong

> La limitation du nombre d'lves  15  tous les niveaux, c'est a qu'il faudrait !


Ne t'enflammes pas, dj limiter  30 ou 24  tous les niveaux ce serait un grand progrs.

----------


## Ryu2000

> La limitation du nombre d'lves  15  tous les niveaux, c'est a qu'il faudrait !


C'est impossible  cause du budget, il y a la rgle des 3% de dficit de Maastricht.

Les principales dpenses de l'tat sont :
Charge de la detteEnseignement scolairePensionsCollectivits territoriales
Le gouvernement cherche  faire des conomies, l'ducation cote super cher.
Si la France embauchait plus de profs et construisait plus de salle, l'UE lui taperait sur les doigts.

===
Et de toute faon il n'y aura pas de travail dans le futur, donc a ne sert  rien de faire des tudes.  ::mouarf:: 
Aprs a peut-tre sympa d'aller jusqu'au BAC+8 pour finir au RSA.

" Ds qu'on approche 30 lves cela devient difficile "

----------


## Ecthelion2

> Parce que a coute un pognon de dingue ?
> Limit les classes  24 lves au lyce c'est pas loin de la moiti de l'actuel dans certains tablissement, en plus de doubler les profs, il faudrait parfois aussi doubler les salles ce qui se fait encore plus difficilement.


Et puis quand on passe son temps  diminuer le nombre de profs, c'est pas facile  faire...  ::aie::

----------


## ManusDei

C'est bon y a des solutions, en Seine-Saint-Denis ils exprimentent en faisant rentrer des agents de scurit (ou policiers, je sais plus). Ils pourront remplacer les profs.

----------


## Ryu2000

Les sondages vont dire que Macron a gagn de la popularit :
Incendie  Notre-Dame de Paris EN DIRECT: Vous avez t exemplaires sous le regard du monde entier a dit Macron aux pompiers...
Les gens adorent les pompiers.

Les drames profitent toujours au pouvoir, Hollande et Valls avaient mme gagn de la popularit grce aux attentats terroristes...

=======================
EDIT : c'est parti  ::pleure:: 
Notre-Dame : Macron jug  la hauteur par les Franais aprs l'incendie, selon un sondage



> *La popularit d'Emmanuel Macron gagne 3 points en avril, dans un contexte marqu par l'incendie de Notre-Dame-de-Paris*, et son intervention au lendemain du sinistre a t juge " la hauteur" par plus de six Franais sur dix, selon un sondage BVA diffus ce vendredi.
> 
> Avec 32% de bonnes opinions, le chef de l'Etat retrouve son niveau de septembre 2018, avant la crise des "gilets jaunes". Mais 67% des Franais (-3 points en un mois) ont une mauvaise opinion de lui, selon cette enqute pour Orange, RTL et La Tribune, ralise entirement aprs l'incendie de la cathdrale.
> 
> Sept Franais sur dix disent avoir vu l'intervention tlvise d'Emmanuel Macron au lendemain de l'incendie de Notre-Dame ou entendu des commentaires sur elle. *Et 62% d'entre deux l'ont trouv  la hauteur de l'vnement.*


Il dit que dans 5 ans le chantier sera termin, a tombera l'anne des jeux olympiques  Paris je crois.

----------


## Bubu017

J'ai toujours trouv a con ce genre de remonte des sondages. C'est le prsident, il ne va pas sauter de joie parce qu'un btiment a cram. 
Les gens sont des poissons rouges.

----------


## Ryu2000

> J'ai toujours trouv a con ce genre de remonte des sondages.


C'est automatique, quand une tragdie se produit le pouvoir gagne de la popularit (sauf si c'est lui qui est l'auteur de la tragdie ^^).
Il suffit de parler de la tristesse des franais dans un discours et c'est gagn.

L'engouement finira par redescendre le problme c'est que a tombe  un mois des lections europennes et il y a des gens qui vont se dire que les candidats d'LREM ne sont peut-tre pas les pires...

----------


## Ryu2000

Et sinon en parlant de l'ENA, hier pendant que je faisais autre chose YouTube a jou cette vido :



J'avais jamais entendu parler de ce type.
Mais apparemment il est connu et il est pass dans des mdias.
Juan Branco a-t-il t censur par plusieurs grands mdias franais ?



> Successivement des journalistes de lObs, Paris Match, BFM, Quotidien et C politique ont voulu faire un sujet touchant  Crpuscule : tous ont annul sur demande de leur direction, crit lauteur sur Twitter. Avant dajouter, cette fois-ci  propos dinvitations sur larrestation de Julian Assange, Branco ayant t le conseiller juridique de Julian Assange en France : Il y a aussi eu Bourdin, et RTL, avec annulations successives de Fogiel (cet aprs-midi) et la matinale de demain (Calvi)  taxis commands et tout, excusez du peu  mais comme ctait sur Assange, on va rire et dire que ce sont les hasards de la vie.
> 
> Juan Branco, blacklist par les grands mdias franais sur son livre, comme sur Assange ? Lavocat a pourtant eu de nombreuses occasions de sexprimer sur larrestation du fondateur de WikiLeaks que ce soit sur France Inter, LCI, RMC, Franceinfo ou Sud Radio en moins de vingt-quatre heures.


Bref, dans la vido il parle de systme de l'ENA et comme la politique franais fonctionne par adhsion, c'est de l'change de service, etc. C'est toujours le mme rseau au pouvoir.



> https://twitter.com/anatolium/status...34991025061888
> L'ENA ne vrifie qu'une chose: la capacit  se conformer  l'existant. Loin de l'intelligence, une machine  fabriquer de l'adhsion. Macron a d s'y reprendre  cinq fois (trois  Ulm, deux  l'ENA), pour tre adopt. L'on comprend pourquoi il y est si attach.

----------


## Marco46

> Il dit que dans 5 ans le chantier sera termin, a tombera l'anne des jeux olympiques  Paris je crois.


a c'est comme les dons en centaines de millions des ultra riches, a montre juste l'incomptence abyssale de ces gens en gestion de projet (quelque soit le type de projet) et une inquitante immaturit  ragir dans l'instant sur le coup de l'motion.

Les experts sont encore entrain d'auditer l'tat de la cathdrale, on a pas mme pas de chiffrage au doigt mouill des dgts ni des tches  raliser pour arriver au bout d'une rfection (si c'est vraiment a qu'on veut apparemment il y a dbat).

Donc :

- on sait pas ce qu'on veut
- on sait pas exactement ce qu'il y a  faire indpendamment de ce qu'on veut
- donc on ne connait pas le chemin critique

Donc  :

- on peut pas dterminer le cot
- on peut encore moins donner une date de livraison

Mais t'as quand mme des blaireaux pour venir mettre du pognon et donner des dates de delivery. Et on parle des gens parmi les plus grandes fortunes de France et un qui est carrment  la tte de l'tat.

Moi je flippe de voir ces gens avec des responsabilits. Je les prendrais mme pas en stage.

Pour se donner un petit rfrentiel pour avoir une ide de la bouffonnerie des grandes fortunes, le budget annuel affect aux monuments historiques (dont Notre-Dame fait partie videmment) c'est autour de 350 millions d'euros. C'est donc pour tous les monuments et pour toute l'anne.

Et l en 2 jours on a trois des plus riches famille franaises qui trouvent subitement 700 millions d'euros juste pour Notre-Dame.

Moi a me donne la nause. Mais je dois pas tre foutu pareil.

Et a me fait flipper parce qu'ils ragissent avec la maturit d'un ado devant The Voice, et sans aucune rflexion ni recul ils sont capable d'engager des sommes considrables.

----------


## Ecthelion2

> J'avais jamais entendu parler de ce type.


Quoi, toi le grand veill, tu ne connais pas Juan, alors que nous moutons que nous sommes oui ? 

(en plus a montre que tu ne lis pas la moiti de ce qui est crit ici, car on a dj parl de lui plusieurs fois dans ce fils et/ou celui des gilets-jaunes).





> Mais apparemment il est connu et il est pass dans des mdias.


Outre son bouquin qui a l'air trs bon vu les retours (mais je n'ai pas encore eu l'occasion de le lire), oui il a fait plusieurs interviews dnonant le systme politique actuel, l'entre-soit, et expliqu que dj avant, Macron tait loin d'tre "bon".

Accessoirement, c'est aussi l'avocat de certains gilets-jaunes connus comme machin Flyrider (j'ai zapp son vrai nom).

----------


## bombseb

> a c'est comme les dons en centaines de millions des ultra riches, a montre juste l'incomptence abyssale de ces gens en gestion de projet (quelque soit le type de projet) et une inquitante immaturit  ragir dans l'instant sur le coup de l'motion.


Ces gens l pensent qu'avec de l'argent on peut tout faire.
Reconstruire une cathdrale comme Notre Dame en 5 ans, mme avec 10 milliards d'euros c'est pas possible.

A moins d'utiliser des poutres mtalliques, du bton arm et un toit en plexiglass

----------


## ManusDei

> Outre son bouquin qui a l'air trs bon vu les retours (mais je n'ai pas encore eu l'occasion de le lire), oui il a fait plusieurs interviews dnonant le systme politique actuel, l'entre-soit, et expliqu que dj avant, Macron tait loin d'tre "bon".


Il s'est galement fait srieusement tacler car il surfe largement sur le complotisme.

----------


## MiaowZedong

> Il s'est galement fait srieusement tacler car il surfe largement sur le complotisme.


Comme tous ceux qui disent que la France n'est pas une dmocratie. Je le rpte, quand la moiti du peuple ne vote pas, que la moiti de ceux qui votent sont des moutons de Panurge, qu'il n'y a personne pour monter des partis ou mme simplement militer...ce n'est pas la faute des zlites que le peuple se dbarasse du pouvoir comme une patate chaude.

----------


## benjani13

> Il s'est galement fait srieusement tacler car il surfe largement sur le complotisme.


Tu as des exemples pour prouver a ou tu rptes juste les critiques que tu as lu? 

Cette critique est ridicule en soi (targuer de complotistes des opposants c'est bien facile, on l'a vu avec les gilets jaunes), et doublement ridicule en connaissant le discours de Branco. J'ai vu beaucoup de ces interview et autres interventions. J'ai lu son livre Crpuscule. C'est l'inverse du complotisme. Pas de complot, pas de groupes agissant dans l'ombre. Et si des choses se font dans l'ombre il explique que ce n'est pas tant par volont (ces gens l se cachent peu en fait), mais surtout par manque d'enqute des mdias.

Il vise nommment, par l'exemple, de faon source, ce qui draille dans notre systme politique. Le bouquin est prfac par Denis Robert, a se pose l quand mme. Et Branco le dit lui mme dans une confrence, son livre permet justement au gens de sortir du conspirationnisme. Il explique que ce qu'il raconte est bien sur pressenti par tout le monde, mais que les gens n'arrivent pas  mettre des mots dessus, pas  mettre des noms, pas  comprendre. Du coup les gens tombent dans le complotisme: c'est les francs-maon, c'est les juifs, c'est l'alliance russoreptilienne. Son bouquin montre que non, ce sont des personnes, qui peuvent s'allier un temps par pur intrt mais qui agissent uniquement pour elles mmes.

Jusque l Branco n'a reu aucune plainte pour diffamation, n'a pas t contredit sur aucun fait, malgr la vhmence des critiques contre lui. a peut changer, mais jusque l il n'a pas grand chose  se reprocher.

----------


## Ryu2000

> - on sait pas ce qu'on veut
> - on sait pas exactement ce qu'il y a  faire indpendamment de ce qu'on veut
> - donc on ne connait pas le chemin critique
> 
> - on peut pas dterminer le cot
> - on peut encore moins donner une date de livraison


Bon pour les dons ce n'est pas grave, si des milliardaires veulent donner des centaines de millions ils font ce qu'ils veulent.
Au pire si Notre Dame rcolte plus d'argent que ncessaire ce n'est pas un drame ^^
C'tait un investissement pour avoir une bonne image et montrer que tout le monde tient  ce btiment historique, important dans l'histoire de France.

Par contre dire que ce sera termin dans 5 ans c'est n'importe quoi...
C'est beaucoup trop prmatur pour parler de a.




> il a fait plusieurs interviews dnonant le systme politique actuel, l'entre-soit, et expliqu que dj avant, Macron tait loin d'tre "bon".


J'aime bien ceux qui dmontrent comment les politiciens bricolent pour garder leur salaire. Etienne Chouard en parle galement.
Il y a un rseau de personnes qui monopolise le pouvoir.




> Il s'est galement fait srieusement tacler car il surfe largement sur le complotisme.


Le pouvoir n'aime pas quand on commence  l'attaquer avec du srieux.
Le gars est ultra soft, le rseau qu'il attaque n'est pas cach.




> Comme tous ceux qui disent que la France n'est pas une dmocratie.


Ds que quelqu'un critique les mdias, les politiciens, les banquiers il est trait de complotisme. Au bout d'un temps cette attaque ne tiendra plus...
C'est juste pour discrditer l'opposition mais a ne veut rien dire...




> qu'il n'y a personne pour monter des partis ou mme simplement militer...


Mais arrtez avec a.
Croire qu'il est possible de crer un parti politique, devenir populaire et prendre le pouvoir c'est un comte pour enfant, en ralit c'est strictement impossible.
Pour atteindre le pouvoir il faut tre pote avec les mdias, il faut donc faire des compromis et changer de ligne, donc il est impossible de garder une bonne ligne politique et atteindre le pouvoir.

Si tu ne fais pas parti des bons rseaux les mdias te mpriseront comme Jacques Cheminade, Franois Asselineau et un petit peu Jean Lassalle.
Trump est une anomalie, il tait soutenu par personne (mais il tait milliardaire donc il a pu payer une grosse partie de sa campagne).

La solution n'arrivera pas par les urnes...
Mme si LFI prenait le pouvoir les choses ne changeraient pas tant que a.

----------


## Bubu017

> Bon pour les dons ce n'est pas grave, si des milliardaires veulent donner des centaines de millions ils font ce qu'ils veulent.
> Au pire si Notre Dame rcolte plus d'argent que ncessaire ce n'est pas un drame ^^
> C'tait un investissement pour avoir une bonne image et montrer que tout le monde tient  ce btiment historique, important dans l'histoire de France.


Le souci est qu' part je sais plus quelle famille, les autres vont quand mme tre dfiscalises, du coup, c'est surtout l'Etat qui va payer. (sauf si les autres ne les dclarent pas comme don)
L'autre truc con, c'est groupama qui offre des chnes centenaires pour reconstruire alors qu'on n'est pas encore sr de prendre du bois pour la rnovation. Aprs il n'est pas dit si ces chnes seraient coups exprs ou pour entretenir la fort.
et l'autre question est : si on n'utilise pas tout pour notre Dame, est-on sr que le reste va bien partir dans les budgets de rnovation de notre patrimoine te non dans un budget obscur inutile ou servant  "acheter" des voix ?

----------


## MABROUKI

> Ryu2000
> Bref, dans la vido il parle de systme de l'ENA et comme la politique franais fonctionne par adhsion, c'est de l'change de service, etc. C'est toujours le mme rseau au pouvoir.


Comme un fonctionnaire est fait pour fonctionner ,le systme de l'ENA consiste   former  des "fonctionnaires nes" d'lites (il n' y a qu' voir les programmes de leur cursus qui sont un saupoudrage),  prts  fonctionner au pied lev sur injonction des politiques...




> Marco46
> Les experts sont encore entrain d'auditer l'tat de la cathdrale, on a pas mme pas de chiffrage au doigt mouill des dgts ni des tches  raliser pour arriver au bout d'une rfection (si c'est vraiment a qu'on veut apparemment il y a dbat).


Ce sont des dbats de journaleux et faux experts politiques...
La  Cathdrale n'as pas t construite en un jour ...
Cela me rappelle une anecdote arabe relle sur un des premiers mirs musulman du Caire  qui stant mis en tte de dmolir tous les temples paens d'Egypte,avait ordonn  son architecte d'aller avec foules ouvriers dtruire les pyramides ...
Celui-ci(architecte)  ayant bataill avec la premire pyramide un mois entier sans succs  revint bredouille et dit  lmir son matre "Seigneur , ldification de ces pyramides a ncessit des dizaines d'annes de travaux,et toute ma vie et la votre  suffiront pas pour les abattre"
Lmir convaincu  annula  sa mission...
Je suis prt  parier  ma maigre paye que mmes les vritables architectes sont faces  un dfi colossal mme s'ils devaient la reconstruire en bton arm et acier...

----------


## Ryu2000

> Cela me rappelle une anecdote arabe relle sur un des premiers mirs musulman du Caire


Si il est du Caire, il est pas Arabe il est Berbre normalement.
Il faut arrter d'amalgamer tout et n'importe quoi, en Afrique du Nord ce ne sont pas des arabes, enfin il y a peut-tre eu du mtissage avec des conqutes militaire Arabe, mais globalement ce ne sont pas des arabes.




> Je suis prt  parier  ma maigre paye que mmes les vritables architectes sont faces  un dfi colossal mme s'ils devaient la reconstruire en bton arm et acier...


Les pyramides sont beaucoup plus vieilles, et les techniques de construction ont t perdu depuis des millnaires et des millnaires.
Notre Dame en comparaison c'est beaucoup plus rcent.
On connait les plans, on doit probablement savoir comment ils ont fait  l'poque (contrairement aux pyramides).

Aprs ouais c'est plus dur de faire Notre Dame que faire le Centre Pompidou... (si ce centre avait cram, personne n'en aurait eu quelque chose  foutre)

----------


## zecreator

Je peux comprendre, vu le contexte social actuel, que certaines population s du bas soient en colre face aux dons massifs des grandes familles de France pour sauver un monument, eux qui travaillent tous les jours pour ces gens si gnreux dans des conditions dsastreuses et avec le pire mpris.

----------


## MABROUKI

> Il faut arrter d'amalgamer tout et n'importe quoi, en Afrique du Nord ce ne sont pas des arabes, enfin il y a peut-tre eu du mtissage avec des conqutes militaire Arabe, mais globalement ce ne sont pas des arabes.


c'est toi qui dbites  des absurdits auxquelles tu es le seul  croire...

Les premiers mirs (gouverneurs militaires) taient arabes dArabie ,ni gyptiens ni berbres car ils avaient en charge la conversion  l'islam des populations locales (gyptiens,berbres etc...) et en sus l'apprentissage de l'arabe aux populations le Coran devant tre lu et rcit en arabe...
Les peuples convertis n'ont jamais de grands conqurants,ni apologues zls de l'islam

----------


## MABROUKI

> Les pyramides sont beaucoup plus vieilles, et les techniques de construction ont t perdu depuis des millnaires et des millnaires.


Meme celles des cathedrales qui remontent au debut du 13 ieme sicle (il n'existe que de vagues descriptions ) car les techniques se sont toujours perdues contrairement aux sciences(outillages & macons ne durent pas longtemps)...



```

```

Les "plans"  n'existaient pas en 1230 , ils ne subsistent que de vagues croquis  des cathdrales  en gnral...
Les plans  ont t pondus il y a  peine 150 ans ....

----------


## fredoche

> a c'est comme les dons en centaines de millions des ultra riches, a montre juste l'incomptence abyssale de ces gens en gestion de projet (quelque soit le type de projet) et une inquitante immaturit  ragir dans l'instant sur le coup de l'motion.
> 
> Les experts sont encore entrain d'auditer l'tat de la cathdrale, on a pas mme pas de chiffrage au doigt mouill des dgts ni des tches  raliser pour arriver au bout d'une rfection (si c'est vraiment a qu'on veut apparemment il y a dbat).
> [...]
> 
> Et a me fait flipper parce qu'ils ragissent avec la maturit d'un ado devant The Voice, et sans aucune rflexion ni recul ils sont capable d'engager des sommes considrables.


Ces sommes ne sont pas engages pour l'instant, elles sont proclames, annonces, vantes. C'est effectivement the Voice ! 
T'inquite pas ils sont comptents concernant leur patrimoines et leurs milliards ou millions, ne les msestime pas, c'est toi qui serait dans l'erreur. 
La ralit qui sera verse sera diffrente, les formes seront autres, leur signature devra apparaitre, ces dons ne seront pas anonymes. Ce ne sera pas des dons d'ailleurs.

Ce ne sont pas des samaritains:
https://www.liberation.fr/france/201...rnault_1695007




> Cette critique est ridicule en soi (targuer de complotistes des opposants c'est bien facile, on l'a vu avec les gilets jaunes), et doublement ridicule en connaissant le discours de Branco. J'ai vu beaucoup de ces interview et autres interventions. *J'ai lu son livre Crpuscule. C'est l'inverse du complotisme*. Pas de complot, pas de groupes agissant dans l'ombre. Et si des choses se font dans l'ombre il explique que ce n'est pas tant par volont (ces gens l se cachent peu en fait), mais surtout par manque d'enqute des mdias.
> 
> Il vise nommment, par l'exemple, de faon source, ce qui draille dans notre systme politique. Le bouquin est prfac par Denis Robert, a se pose l quand mme. Et Branco le dit lui mme dans une confrence, son livre permet justement au gens de sortir du conspirationnisme. Il explique que ce qu'il raconte est bien sur pressenti par tout le monde, mais que les gens n'arrivent pas  mettre des mots dessus, pas  mettre des noms, pas  comprendre. Du coup les gens tombent dans le complotisme: c'est les francs-maon, c'est les juifs, c'est l'alliance russoreptilienne. Son bouquin montre que non, ce sont des personnes, qui peuvent s'allier un temps par pur intrt mais qui agissent uniquement pour elles mmes.
> 
> Jusque l Branco n'a reu aucune plainte pour diffamation, n'a pas t contredit sur aucun fait, malgr la vhmence des critiques contre lui. a peut changer, mais jusque l il n'a pas grand chose  se reprocher.


Le lien sur le livre  son origine, les erreurs et coquilles en plus :
http://branco.blog.lemonde.fr/files/...Crepuscule.pdf
Lien dj donn ici par ABCIWEB non ?

----------


## ABCIWEB

> Le lien sur le livre  son origine, les erreurs et coquilles en plus :
> http://branco.blog.lemonde.fr/files/...Crepuscule.pdf
> Lien dj donn ici par ABCIWEB non ?


Oui c'tait ici fin dcembre, je dveloppais un message de *yolle* et la vido de la-bas est d'ailleurs toujours disponible. Le livre est un gros dveloppement, et fait intressant, il a un succs remarquable en librairie sans avoir bnfici d'aucune promotion dans les grands mdias.

Amusant aussi, l'Express qui aprs avoir fait un portrait  charge en fvrier et auquel il a rpondu en partie ici, le classe maintenant en tte des ventes des essais.



> A peine paru, le 21 mars, le pamphlet de cet avocat de 29 ans proche des gilets jaunes ravit directement la premire place de notre top 20 des essais. Un engouement prvisible pour Crpuscule, dont les bauches ont enflamm la Toile cet automne. "Juan l'a mis en ligne car, si de nombreux diteurs taient intresss, aucun n'a saut le pas pour ne pas froisser le pouvoir", indique Marion Mazauric. La patronne des ditions Au diable vauvert, elle, n'a pas hsit  le copublier avec Florent Massot, proche de l'ex-journaliste Denis Robert, qui signe la prface de l'ouvrage. 
> 
> "C'est un brlot contre Macron, mais surtout une enqute implacable sur la corruption du systme et un bon texte, estime l'ditrice. Je le considre comme un rquisitoire enflamm du niveau d'un Saint-Just." Mme si Crpuscule n'a pas t envoy en amont  la presse et aux libraires, les prcommandes sur Amazon ont pratiquement atteint les 3 000 exemplaires, deux semaines avant sa sortie. Le tirage total flirte dsormais avec les 50 000 aprs quatre rimpressions, Juan Branco multipliant les dplacements en province. "Il incarne une jeunesse qui ne veut pas renoncer  ses idaux", assure Marion Mazauric


Bien content pour lui et pour ceux qui ont pris le risque de l'diter, malgr un blackout total des mdias grand public cireurs de pompe de la micronie et plus gnralement du nolibralisme qui les nourri.

----------


## benjani13

> Le lien sur le livre  son origine, les erreurs et coquilles en plus :
> http://branco.blog.lemonde.fr/files/...Crepuscule.pdf
> Lien dj donn ici par ABCIWEB non ?


Je n'ai pas lu le PDF, j'ai achet livre dit lorsqu'il est sorti. J'ai entendu que le PDF tait pas gnial dans sa forme et pleins de coquilles mais que les infos en tout cas y sont. Le texte a t entirement retravaill pour le livre, notamment avec les conseils de Denis Robert qui s'y connait pour faire un bouquin de ce genre. En tout cas le livre est impeccable.




> Bien content pour lui et pour ceux qui ont pris le risque de l'diter, malgr un blackout total des mdias grand public cireurs de pompe de la micronie et plus gnralement du nolibralisme qui les nourri.


Au bout d'un mois la presse parle enfin, un peu, du succs du livre Crpuscule, mais ne parle quasiment pas du contenu. Il faudra peut tre attendre encore un mois... Nanmoins certaines rdactions s'vertue toujours  essayer de le couler. Cependant le titre du livre a mme t prononc sur BFM TV! Mais seulement le titre, rien de plus, faut pas abuser  ::aie::

----------


## benjani13

Hier acte 23 des gilets jaunes,  Paris pour ma part. Paris tait la "capitale" des manifs cette semaine (a tourne), du coup beaucoup, vraiment beaucoup de mondes. Au bout de 23 semaines de rpression c'est assez dingue. J'tais notamment impressionn qu'autant de provinciaux aient fait le dplacement.

Tentatives de manifs non dclares depuis trois points de dparts  10H prvu pour se rejoindre vers la Madeleine. Au point de dpart de Garde du Nord une centaine de personne,  l'heure prvu du dpart les camions de CRS dboulent. On essaie d'avancer, on se faite vite bloquer, jeu du chat et la souris avec les CRS, premire lacrymo de lance, pour aucune raison. On a pas russi  aller loin. Nass 10 ou 15 minutes, les CRS finissent par nous escorter jusqu' la Gare du Nord pour reprendre le mtro. On part pour la manif dclare au dpart de Bercy.

A Bercy, face au ministre de l'conomie et des finances, la place "jaune" de monde, grosse ambiance. Une ligne de CRS se forme en large de la rue passant sous le ministre, sans vraiment de raison, le cortge ne passera par l, et personne ne semble y aller. La proximit des CRS crer de la tension, les premiers heurts, limits, arrivent vite. Ceci posera le ton de la journe, une stratgie de la mise sous tentions et de la provocation qui causera de nombreux affrontements.

La scurisation du parcours dclar par les force de l'ordre tait une *catastrophe*. La dernire manif que j'avais fait tait un parcours dclar, tout s'tait pass calmement, la manif tait arriv sans aucun heurts malgr un parcours assez long. Hier le cortge a t rgulirement bloqu, coup, dtourn, retourn en arrire, divis, refusionn, voir mme attaqu, je ne vois pas d'autres mots. 

Aussi, la manifestation passait par un grand axe le long de la Seine qui n'avait pas t coup  la circulation! Et il n'y avait aucun policier dans les environs. Les manifestants ont spontanment fait la circulation pour que ca se passe bien.

La premire confrontation montre la stratgie inique du maintient de l'ordre. Le cortge suivait une grande avenue, passant devant divers rues perpendiculaires sans que personne ne s'y intresse, il n'y avait jusque l eu aucune violence. Parfois on voyait un groupe de CRS au bout d'une rue perpendiculaire. Quelques remarques amuses, quelques invectives mais rien de plus, les gens passaient. Mais, passant devant une autre rue, un groupe de CRS se tenant au bout de la rue fonce en direction de la foule. Le groupe s'arrte  la bordure de l'avenu pour bloquer le passage de la rue perpendiculaire, pour aucune raison car personne n'avait essay de bifurquer du parcours dclar de la manif. Rsultat? Les manifestants se sont senti attaqus, les invectives ont fus, la tension a grimpe en flche, un policier a commenc  viser la foule avec son flashball, et c'est parti en cacahute. Les projectile ont commenc  pleuvoir sur les force de l'ordre, riposte soutenu de lacrymo. Une bataille range pendant une demi heure... Pour rien...

Sur le parcours quelques feu de poubelles, de tas de bois piqu  droite  gauche. A un moment cela devient plus srieux, scouters crams, une voiture retourn. Les CRS font de la place pour que les pompiers puissent intervenir. Cependant les CRS surragissent, et comme d'habitude de nombreuses personnes qui n'ont rien fait se retrouvent sous les matraques ou dans les viseurs des LBD40... Le cortge se retrouve bloqu de nombreuses fois, la tension monte, les lacrymos, etc... Vraiment la gestion du parcours par les FdO a t affreuse.

Arriv au point final sur la place de la rpublique. Une nasse gante de la place s'installe, chaque rue tant bloque. Pourquoi pas. Problme? Les CRS ont attaqu les manifestants sur la place pendant plusieurs heures. Charge d'un ct, charge de l'autre. Pour montrer le ridicule de la situation, pendant un long moment un groupe de CRS faisait le tour de la place centrale en poussant les gens, manuvre sans aucun intrt, la foule se refermait directement derrire eux. A de trs nombreuses reprise d'ailleurs des lignes de CRS se formaient en plein milieu de la foule, ce qui est extrmement dangereux pour les CRS. Je parle de lignes uniques de CRS, faisant donc dos  la moiti de la foule. Si les gilets jaunes taient aussi dangereux ou anti flics que les mdias le disent ces CRS l seraient au tapis... Leur hirarchie les met vraiment en grand danger. 

Bref a a t comme a pendant tout le reste de la journe, les escarmouches des CRS se rptant. Une charge, les lacrymos, les street medics vacuant des blesss, nombreux. J'tais choqu de voir des personnes que j'avais crois en dbut de manif et avec qui j'avais chang quelques mots  vacus sur des civires... Et rebelote pendant des heures...

----------


## Phiphi41

Dommage que l'on ait l'avis que d'un cot, car il n'y a pas beaucoup de dveloppeur de l'autre cot.

Car je pense que l'on aurait des avis diffrents de la situation ... les provocations venant des deux cots et les violences aussi.

----------


## benjani13

> Dommage que l'on ait l'avis que d'un cot, car il n'y a pas beaucoup de dveloppeur de l'autre cot.
> 
> Car je pense que l'on aurait des avis diffrents de la situation ... les provocations venant des deux cots et les violences aussi.


Bien sur qu'il faut des avis divers. Oui il y a des provocations du ct des manifestants aussi. Maintenant ce n'est pas pour jouer sur les mots mais les forces de l'ordre n'ont pas  rpondre  des provocations. Quand quelqu'un jette un pav sur des policiers je n'appelle plus a une provocation, c'est une attaque, un dlit, et oui l bien sur que leur intervention est justifie,  condition qu'elle soit cible et non aveugle comme cela se fait trop souvent. Et il reste des faits qu'on ne peut pas relativiser par un autre avis. Un coup de matraque sur la tte d'un manifestant qui fui, et qui ne se fait pas arrter donc  qui la police ne reproche rien, ce n'est pas relativisable ni justifiable par quiconque.

EDIT: Allez une vido qui illustre parfaitement l'ambivalence des forces de l'ordre. Des CRS frappent un homme au sol, un des plus vhment allant jusqu' lui crier "ta gueule" quand l'homme se plaint, essayant de se protger avec ses bras. Le CRS et d'autres partent, laissant l'homme la tte en sang. Deux autres CRS viennent ensuite porter secours  l'homme. https://twitter.com/leGneral2/status...94120913416192
Mais on le voit bien de toute faon  chaque manif. On voit les CRS qui ricanent et ceux qui subissent et se demandent ce qu'ils font l...

----------


## Marco46

> Dommage que l'on ait l'avis que d'un cot, car il n'y a pas beaucoup de dveloppeur de l'autre cot.
> 
> Car je pense que l'on aurait des avis diffrents de la situation ... les provocations venant des deux cots et les violences aussi.


Tu suggres qu'un dveloppeur se pointe avec un clavier pour saisir les CR des gardes  vues ?

----------


## Ryu2000

> les provocations venant des deux cots et les violences aussi.


Gnralement ce sont les forces de l'ordre qui provoquent et les manifestants qui finissent par rpondre (parce qu' force d'tre dans les gaz lacrymogne et de se faire charger par des CRS ils deviennent un peu tendu).
Dans les reportages on voit que les manifestations commencent toujours pacifiquement et vers 16h/17h a change.

Plus les manifestants sont violent, plus le gouvernement et les mdias sont content, parce qu'ils peuvent faire passer les manifestants pour des casseurs.
Le pouvoir rve que des manifestants tuent un policier, parce qu'aprs c'est semaine de deuil national et tout le tintouin.

===
Quand les CRS chargent a peut tre violent, l il y a une femme qui prend cher :
https://twitter.com/gelleejeanluc/st...90869661233153
Un CRS matraque une Gilet jaune  la tte et la laisse inconsciente au sol (vido)

Mais il y a des CRS plus sympa :
https://twitter.com/Newbieur/status/1119952059871240192
Un CRS pulvrise du spray anti-lacrymogne  un Gilet jaune  Paris (vido)
===

Beaucoup de policiers sont au bout du rouleau :
Police : tu laimes ou tu la quittes



> Excds et fatigus, *ils ont prfr quitter la police nationale et se reconvertir pour ne pas sombrer dans le dsespoir*. Aujourd'hui, ils dressent un portrait sans concession de leur ancien mtier. Racisme, violences, carririsme, pression du chiffre, heures sup, abus... Nicolas et Yann racontent.


Vague de suicides dans la police : si rien nest fait, a va craquer de tous les cts



> *Vingt-huit policiers se sont donn la mort depuis le dbut de lanne*, soit deux fois plus quen 2018  la mme priode. Les syndicats font pression pour traiter la problmatique  la source.


Les policiers supportent mal les ordres de merde qu'on leur donne.
En fait les forces de l'ordre et les gilets jaunes sont dans la mme quipe (beaucoup de policier seraient dans les manifs si ils ne devaient pas bosser).

----------


## ManusDei

Je remonte  plus loin, mais on m'avait fait remarquer que je n'avais pas de preuves du complotisme de Juan Branco.

Je vais en prendre des rcentes venant de son twitter.
La premire, c'est le suppos "blacklistage" de son bouquin et de sa personne dans les mdias.
Y a 3 mois il tait sur BFMTV, et il est rgulirement invit  la tl.
Pas pour parler de son bouquin ok, mais il passe rgulirement dans les mdias alors qu'il n'a aucun mandat, aucune fonction particulire le justifiant.
Il tait galement sur sudradio quelques jours avant la sortie de son bouquin (toujours via son twitter).

Il a 0 preuve indiquant que Lagardre ou d'autres cherchent  censurer son bouquin. 

Il semblerait qu'il ait fait le mnage sur son twitter, il s'est fait braquer son PC portable quelques jours avant la sortie de son bouquin et sous-entendait que c'tait les services de l'Etat (je ne retrouve plus les tweets).

PS : on peut prendre aussi ses accusations sur mediapart  la solde du pouvoir macroniste, alors qu'ils ont sorti une grosse partie des infos sur l'affaire benalla avant tout le monde.
PPS : Dsol mais le grand complot des mdias pour ne pas parler de lui alors qu'il est invit dans ces mmes mdias, bof.

----------


## Ecthelion2

> Pas pour parler de son bouquin ok, mais il passe rgulirement dans les mdias *alors qu'il n'a aucun mandat, aucune fonction particulire le justifiant*.
> Il tait galement sur sudradio quelques jours avant la sortie de son bouquin (toujours via son twitter).


C'est juste l'avocat d'un des deux (voir des deux ?) gilets jaunes les plus connus et considrs comme " la base" du mouvement, Flyrider et je sais plus l'autre. Donc bien sr qu'il a une raison de passer dans les mdias autre que son bouquin... Vu que c'est l'actualit des 5/6 derniers mois, je trouve cela plus que justifi.  ::aie:: 

Quant  SudRadio, c'est bien joli, mais c'est loin d'tre un "gros mdia". Quand il parle de boycotte / dnigrement, c'est de la part des gros mdias et concernant son livre, pas des petits trucs indpendants qui l'ont bien accueilli pour certains.

C'est un peu le mme truc que pour le film de Ruffin au final.


Faut pas mlanger le "on l'invite pour qu'il s'exprime en tant qu'avocat sur les affaires de ses clients" avec le "du coup il n'a pas le droit de se plaindre si personne ne l'invite  parler de son livre", c'est 2 sujets compltements diffrents.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Quant  SudRadio, c'est bien joli, mais c'est loin d'tre un "gros mdia".


Surtout que le patron de SudRadio, n'est pas tendre avec les journalistes (

)

----------


## ManusDei

Son discours c'est pas qu'il n'est pas invit pour parler de son livre mais qu'il est blacklist dans les mdias sur ordre des actionnaires.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Son discours c'est pas qu'il n'est pas invit pour parler de son livre mais qu'il est blacklist dans les mdias sur ordre des actionnaires.


Et pour dire que c'est du complotisme, tu as des preuves que c'est faux ?

----------


## DevTroglodyte

> C'est juste l'avocat d'un des deux (voir des deux ?) gilets jaunes les plus connus et considrs comme " la base" du mouvement, Flyrider et je sais plus l'autre. Donc bien sr qu'il a une raison de passer dans les mdias autre que son bouquin... Vu que c'est l'actualit des 5/6 derniers mois, je trouve cela plus que justifi.


C'est pas aussi lui qui dfend Assange ?

----------


## Ecthelion2

> C'est pas aussi lui qui dfend Assange ?


Assange, au niveau des derniers vnements, je ne sais pas, mais par contre oui, il a t avocat de Wikileaks il y a 2/3 ans.





> Son discours c'est pas qu'il n'est pas invit pour parler de son livre mais qu'il est blacklist dans les mdias sur ordre des actionnaires.


Bah perso, en dehors de son interview de SudRadio (il me semble) que j'ai vu sur Youtube, et des mentions de lui sur Twitter, je ne l'ai jamais vu  la tl, donc je ne sais pas d'o tu sors ton "rgulirement", surtout ces 4/5 dernires semaines. 

De plus que tu l'ai vu sur BFMTV y'a 3 mois,  la limite c'est possible, vu que son livre a t publi il y a  peine un mois. 

Faut prendre les trucs de faon chronologique aussi. 

A la limite, *depuis* qu'il a affirm tre blacklist par des mdias ayant un actionnariat, peux-tu nous donner des liens / dates vers des passages dans ces mmes mdias ? En soit, cela ne serait pas le premier  tre invit rgulirement  la tl, puis  tre dclar persona non grata (Dieudo si tu nous lis xD) en peu de temps.


Aprs je dis pas qu'il n'y a pas peut-tre un peu d'exagration de sa part, j'ai pas vrifi, mais en soit, je ne vois strictement pas ce que cela change au fond de son discours et au contenu de son bouquin ?

----------


## benjani13

> Je remonte  plus loin, mais on m'avait fait remarquer que je n'avais pas de preuves du complotisme de Juan Branco.
> 
> Je vais en prendre des rcentes venant de son twitter.


Premirement je parlais du contenu de son livre. Le livre est irrprochable jusqu' preuve du contraire (tant que les faits avancs ne sont pas rfut).

Deuximement, c'est un fait que quasiment aucun mdias n'a parl de son bouquin. Et les trs rares fois ou s'est le cas seul le fait d'tre dans les meilleurs ventes est report, sans voquer le contenu. Et encore une fois, il n'y a pas de complot, le bouquin de Branco tente justement d'expliquer pourquoi les mdias ne nous ont pas parl du vrai visage de Macron, de sa vrai histoire, pourquoi et comment ont ils russi  nous vendre un Macron grand gnie de la finance, musicien, philosophe.

Troisimement je ne suis vraiment pas sur que d'analyser les tweets de quelqu'un soit une chose  faire vu la nature de twitter, surtout quand la personne a crit un livre, mais quitte  aller l, tu pourrais aussi retrouver les tweets de trs nombreux "journalistes" qui ont insult Branco. A partir de l on se doute qu'ils ne le feront pas venir dans leurs mdias respectifs. Juan a publi un screenshot d'change de mails d'une rdaction qu'il a obtenu ou une des intervenantes demande  couler le bouquin: https://twitter.com/anatolium/status...82090268962816

On peut nanmoins s'tonner qu'on parle de son livre dans des grands mdias trangers, pourquoi pas en France du coup? Radio nationale espagnole, portugaise, presse suisse, japonaise... https://twitter.com/anatolium/status...41333046308864




> Pas pour parler de son bouquin ok, mais il passe rgulirement dans les mdias alors qu'il n'a aucun mandat, aucune fonction particulire le justifiant.


Ah, tu serais donc en accord avec la hirarchie des paroles que prne Marcon?  ::aie:: 




> PS : on peut prendre aussi ses accusations sur mediapart  la solde du pouvoir macroniste, alors qu'ils ont sorti une grosse partie des infos sur l'affaire benalla avant tout le monde.


Tu veux un scoop? Tu sais quel journal  rvler l'affaire Benalla? Le Monde! Est-ce qu'on peut pour autant dire que Le Monde n'est pas pro macron?

Mediapart a jou un jeu trs trouble durant la prsidentielle et continue  le jouer. Mediapart mme est un journal troublant, du fait d'avoir Xavier Niel comme actionnaire (minoritaire certes), et de l'avoir plus ou moins cacher. Leurs propre lecteurs leur font remarquer cette position trouble rgulirement.

----------


## ManusDei

> Et pour dire que c'est du complotisme, tu as des preuves que c'est faux ?


Je te ferais la mme rponse qu' deuche  l'poque, c'est  lui de prouver qu'il n'est pas invit parce que les grands patrons ne le veulent pas, pas l'inverse.
Comment tu veux prouver qu'un truc n'existe pas ?




> tu pourrais aussi retrouver les tweets de trs nombreux "journalistes" qui ont insult Branco. A partir de l on se doute qu'ils ne le feront pas venir dans leurs mdias respectifs. Juan a publi un screenshot d'change de mails d'une rdaction qu'il a obtenu ou une des intervenantes demande  couler le bouquin: https://twitter.com/anatolium/status...82090268962816


L je vois quelqu'un qui demande du fact-checking "avec srieux et prcision" parce que Juan Branco a pas des masses de preuves de ce qu'il avance. 
Bref qu'il faut descendre le bouquin parce qu'il a pas de preuve de ce qu'il avance.




> Ah, tu serais donc en accord avec la hirarchie des paroles que prne Marcon?


C'est quoi le rapport ? Un gars qui se dit blacklist est invit dans les mdias sans raison particulire ou pas ?

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Je te ferais la mme rponse qu' deuche  l'poque, c'est  lui de prouver qu'il n'est pas invit parce que les grands patrons ne le veulent pas, pas l'inverse.
> Comment tu veux prouver qu'un truc n'existe pas ?


Assez facilement en fait. Les mdias n'ont qu'a publi les invitations qu'ils lui ont faites, et en mme temps, les accords des grands patrons propritaires de ces mdias, pour l'invitation.
Mais, ils vont dire qu'ils sont indpendants, que les grands patrons propritaires ne s'occupent pas de leurs lignes ditoriales, toussa, toussa. S'ils donnaient ces preuves, ils reconnaitraient de facto que la ligne ditoriale est belle et bien dicte par les grands patrons propritaires.

----------


## Ecthelion2

> Mediapart a jou un jeu trs trouble durant la prsidentielle et continue  le jouer. Mediapart mme est un journal troublant, du fait d'avoir Xavier Niel comme actionnaire (minoritaire certes), et de l'avoir plus ou moins cacher. Leurs propre lecteurs leur font remarquer cette position trouble rgulirement.


Oui enfin, il n'est pas actionnaire direct mais via la Socit des Amis de Mediapart, 16.8% des actions  peu prs, pour 88 personnes, il reprsente donc 0.19% du capital (et encore, mme pas, vu qu'il n'a pas particip aux derniers financements de la SDAM envers le journal; A l'poque o il a mis de l'argent, la SDAM avait  peu prs 12% des parts). Outre le fait qu'il n'a strictement aucun pouvoir, je ne suis pas sr qu'il y ait vraiment eu volont de "cacher" cela.

Soit la liste des membres de la SDAM est publique, et donc cela n'est pas cach. Soit elle ne l'est pas, et il n'est pas plus cach que les autres. ^^

----------


## benjani13

> Je te ferais la mme rponse qu' deuche  l'poque, c'est  lui de prouver qu'il n'est pas invit parce que les grands patrons ne le veulent pas, pas l'inverse.
> Comment tu veux prouver qu'un truc n'existe pas ?


+1 pas d'inversion de la charge de la preuve.




> L je vois quelqu'un qui demande du fact-checking "avec srieux et prcision" parce que Juan Branco a pas des masses de preuves de ce qu'il avance. 
> Bref qu'il faut descendre le bouquin parce qu'il a pas de preuve de ce qu'il avance.


Je n'ai pas la mme comprhension de ce mail. On attend toujours un fact checking du livre en tout cas...

Enfin bref. Je trouve franchement dommage qu'on ne discute pas du fond du bouquin, que chacun a le droit de rfuter ou non de manire argumenter. Se battre pour savoir si Branco est complotiste ou non est une perte de temps.




> Oui enfin, il n'est pas actionnaire direct mais via la Socit des Amis de Mediapart, 16.8% des actions  peu prs, pour 88 personnes, il reprsente donc 0.19% du capital (et encore, mme pas, vu qu'il n'a pas particip aux derniers financements de la SDAM envers le journal; A l'poque o il a mis de l'argent, la SDAM avait  peu prs 12% des parts). Outre le fait qu'il n'a strictement aucun pouvoir, je ne suis pas sr qu'il y ait vraiment eu volont de "cacher" cela.
> 
> Soit la liste des membres de la SDAM est publique, et donc cela n'est pas cach. Soit elle ne l'est pas, et il n'est pas plus cach que les autres. ^^


A voir: https://twitter.com/anatolium/status...03874088206336

Mediapart semble ne pas tre trs droits dans ses bottes face  la participation de Niel. Je ne dit pas du tout que Niel a une quelconque influence sur Mediapart, juste que c'est dommage de garder une tel ambiguit qui pourrait tre lever trs simplement par un discours franc sur cette participation ou carrment par le rachat de ses parts.

----------


## ManusDei

> Assez facilement en fait. Les mdias n'ont qu'a publi les invitations qu'ils lui ont faites, et en mme temps, les accords des grands patrons propritaires de ces mdias, pour l'invitation.
> Mais, ils vont dire qu'ils sont indpendants, que les grands patrons propritaires ne s'occupent pas de leurs lignes ditoriales, toussa, toussa. S'ils donnaient ces preuves, ils reconnaitraient de facto que la ligne ditoriale est belle et bien dicte par les grands patrons propritaires.


Les invitations ont t publies et confirmes, et certains ont bien expliqu pourquoi ils avaient annul (arrestation de Julian Assange).
Et pourquoi ils demanderaient l'accord des grands patrons de presse ? C'est la procdure standard, contacter Lagardre pour chaque invit ? 

Mais bon faites comme vous voulez, toujours est-il qu'il n'avance pas des masses de preuves.

----------


## Ecthelion2

> Je te ferais la mme rponse qu' deuche  l'poque, c'est  lui de prouver qu'il n'est pas invit parce que les grands patrons ne le veulent pas, pas l'inverse.
> Comment tu veux prouver qu'un truc n'existe pas ?


Et comment il ferait cela ? Tu veux des captures d'cran / des scans d'invitations, qu'il n'a pas reu ?  ::ptdr:: 

Personne ne l'invite pour parler de son livre x semaines, puis il y a le cas Assange, tout le monde l'invite pour parler de a et que de a, et comme par hasard, y'a quand mme 90% se dsistent au dernier moment. Et le pire c'est que certains se justifient par ses propos sur ce fameux "blacklisting" sur Twitter, propos qui ont pourtant t publis  la suite de leurs annulations.  ::aie:: 

Alors oui, ils ont tous eu des remaniements d'invits et autres au dernier moment, et pas de bol, c'est tomb sur lui dans X mdias sur Y jours de suite ? C'est vraiment pas de chance. En mme temps, dj ce qu'ils disent est impossible  vrifier, et le cas chant, ils ne vont pas te dire "oui oui, on nous a interdit de l'inviter". 

Mme Hanouna, qu'est pas le dernier des lches-culs au niveau du gouvernement, a dclar qu'il y avait eu des pressions pour ne pas inviter Branco et Maxime Nicolle (Flyrider).

Surtout que justement, si il n'y a pas boycott, tous les mdias devraient s'empresser de le rinviter pour montrer qu'il dit n'importe quoi et le dcrdibiliser. Au final,  jouer les enfants de maternelle  coup de "il a dit du mal de nous alors pour la peine on l'invite pas", au final, cela ne fait que donner du crdit  ce qu'il raconte, que cela soit vrai ou non.


Enfin bref, encore une fois, qu'il soit  moiti parano sur le sujet ou pas, je ne vois toujours pas ce que cela change sur le fond de ce qu'il raconte ? A moins de vouloir dcrdibiliser le propos en dcrdibilisant la personne ?

----------


## Ryu2000

la limite on s'en fout qu'il soit invit dans les mdias pour parler de son livre.
C'est mme un plutt bon signe quelque part (mme si pour moi Juan Branco c'est probablement juste de la contestation contrl, c'est quelque chose de soft), si t'es vraiment dangereux pour le pouvoir en place on ne te donne pas la parole...

Si par contre il est invit pour dfendre Assange, l c'est chouette.
Assange c'est quelqu'un qui s'est sacrifi pour montrer des vrits, il a diffus les sources sans en donner d'interprtation, c'est vraiment gnial ce qu'il a fait.
Bon par contre quand on voit comme il le paie, a doit dmotiver d'autres personnes de devenir lanceur d'alerte, parce qu'il n'y a pas de protection...

Les mdias et les politiciens n'ont pas arrt d'essayer de lui de donner une mauvaise image, alors qu'il n'a rien fait de mal (il a t dclar 2 fois innocent pour l'histoire du "viol").

----------


## benjani13

Allez les news du weekend. On commence par une victoire pour les gilets jaunes! Macron serait sur le point d'annoncer la cration de l'ISF! Ah, on me dit dans l'oreillette que ce n'est pas l'Impt Sur la Fortune, mais l'Instititut Suprieur des Fonctionnaires, qui remplacerait l'ENA! Srieux quel dingo  pu choisir cette acronyme dans le contexte actuel? Ils sont fous, ils se foutent de notre gueule? 

https://www.lepoint.fr/societe/adieu...2308737_23.php

En parlant de foutage de gueule, en voil deux autres: aprs un acte 23 des gilets jaunes assez mobilisateurs, le couple Macron part se reposer au Touquet,  grand renfort de communication. Dj, c'est pas mal. Sur CNEWS, un petit reportage montre le couple Macron dtendu, s'offrant un bain de foule au Touquet sous les ovations. Mais, en regardant de plus prs, qui voit on aux ct de Macron? Benalla! Et oui, CNEWS a utilis des images datant de dbut 2018 mais s'est fait prendre les doigts dans le pots de confiture.

https://twitter.com/CastellaVincent/...82344765083648

Selon Aurore Berg les franais sont d'accord pour travailler plus et plus longtemps.  ::aie:: 

https://www.lejdd.fr/Politique/auror...r-plus-3894077

Lors de l'acte 23 des gilets jaunes de nombreux journalistes ont t blesss, empch d'exercer correctement, et certains arrt. Le reporter Gaspard Glanz de Taranis News a t arrt et mis en garde  vue. La garde  vue a t prolong, puis il a t amen  un tribunal o on lui a remis une convocation en Octobre. Il a aussi interdiction de se rendre sur Paris lors des prochaines manifs. Un journaliste est interdit d'exercer. Et tout ce qu'on lui reproche est un doigt d'honneur envers un policier, geste effectu aprs un bousculade par les CRS.

https://www.nouvelobs.com/societe/20...-informer.html

----------


## r0d

> Si les gilets jaunes taient aussi dangereux ou anti flics que les mdias le disent ces CRS l seraient au tapis... Leur hirarchie les met vraiment en grand danger. 
> 
> Bref a a t comme a pendant tout le reste de la journe, les escarmouches des CRS se rptant. Une charge, les lacrymos, les street medics vacuant des blesss, nombreux. J'tais choqu de voir des personnes que j'avais crois en dbut de manif et avec qui j'avais chang quelques mots  vacus sur des civires... Et rebelote pendant des heures...


Idem dans ma ville.
Au dbut de la manif, nous scandions "Policiers ne vous suicidez pas, venez avec nous". J'ai particip  des discussions avec des gendarmes, j'en ai mme vu quelques uns avec des tee-shirts jaunes dpassant ostentatoirement de leurs armures. C'tait intressant.
Et puis ils se sont mis  charger et  gazer de faon gratuite et ultra violente. Nous comprmes, plus tard, que leur but tait d'clater le cortge. Mais  partir de ce moment l, les manifestants ont commenc  scander le triste "suicidez-vous!". C'est alors que nous sommes parti.
Encore une fois, ce sont les "forces de l'ordre" qui ont engendr la violence et le chaos.
Mais je me refuse toujours  les mettre tous dans le mme panier, et  participer  cette violence qu'ils provoquent. 

Un moment m'a particulirement marqu. Vers le dbut de la manif, a commenait  se tendre (nous avions dj subi quelques charges) mais c'tait encore calme, nous tions en train de discuter avec des gendarmes. Et d'un coup, une meute de CRS, 5 ou 6 environ, juste  ct de nous, a charg dans le tas sans raison (un ordre reu je suppose). Ils ont chop un gars au hasard, l'ont immobilis et l'on tran jusqu' leur panier  salade. J'espre que le gars tait costaud, parce que la violence de leur intervention tait telle que s'ils m'avaient fait a  moi, vu ma condition physique, ils m'auraient massacr.
Sur ce coup-l ils ont surpris tout le monde, mais ensuite, lorsqu'ils attaquaient ainsi gratuitement, j'ai vu des gens qui commenaient  s'organiser pour tenter de dfendre les personnes qui taient agresses.

Je ne pense qu' a depuis samedi, et je nage en pleine confusion. Je ne comprends pas comment c'est possible. a fait 20 ans que je fais des manifs, et c'est la premire fois que je vois a. Cette violence arbitraire et gratuite des forces de l'ordre c'est vraiment nouveau pour moi. Je ne comprends pas comment c'est possible, ni d'un point de vu socital (comment les franais laissent faire a, et mme certains l'encouragent), ni d'un point de vue individuel (qu'est-ce qui se passe dans la tte de ces policiers qui agressent ainsi des manifestants pacifiques). Je suis compltement dpass. Je sais que ce n'est pas trs objectif de dire cela, mais quand on le vit de l'intrieur, on a vraiment l'impression d'avoir bascul dans un rgime dictatorial... enfin bref, je dis a sur le coup de l'motion, ne faites pas attention.

Et ce que j'ai vu sur la fin me fait aussi beaucoup rflchir. Des gens qui ne sont pas politiss, qui n'avaient jamais manifest, commencent  s'organiser en suivant les tactiques des black blocs, afin de se dfendre entre eux. D'un point de vue socital, c'est vraiment passionnant. Mais je ne sais pas o a va nous mener.

D'aprs les tmoignages de camarades sur Paris, le comportement de certains groupes de CRS tait trs proche de la bande de racaille dans une cour de lyce : ils parcourent l'espace en provoquant tout le monde et le premier qui ne baisse pas le regard se fait dfoncer. Nous n'avons pas eu a ici ce samedi, mais si les gens continuent  s'organiser, et si les CRS continuent  se comporter ainsi, a ne peut que mal finir.

----------


## benjani13

> Je ne pense qu' a depuis samedi, et je nage en pleine confusion. Je ne comprends pas comment c'est possible. a fait 20 ans que je fais des manifs, et c'est la premire fois que je vois a. Cette violence arbitraire et gratuite des forces de l'ordre c'est vraiment nouveau pour moi. Je ne comprends pas comment c'est possible, ni d'un point de vu socital (comment les franais laissent faire a, et mme certains l'encouragent), ni d'un point de vue individuel (qu'est-ce qui se passe dans la tte de ces policiers qui agressent ainsi des manifestants pacifiques). Je suis compltement dpass. Je sais que ce n'est pas trs objectif de dire cela, mais quand on le vit de l'intrieur, on a vraiment l'impression d'avoir bascul dans un rgime dictatorial... enfin bref, je dis a sur le coup de l'motion, ne faites pas attention.


Il y a ce nouveau billet de Frederic Lordon concernant les derniers vnements (les "suicidez vous", l'arrestation de journalistes, le journaliste qui traite les GJs de vermine sur twitter) : https://lundi.am/A-propos-des-vermin...-Gaspard-Glanz




> Dans le monde renvers, et dlirant, du nolibralisme fascistode, les offenses en mots ont plus de ralit que les offenses aux corps.


Perso ce sont mes premires manifestations mais je comprend bien que tout cela est nouveau, et je suis aussi interrogatif et "perdu" que toi. trange sentiment de se dire le matin en partant en manif qu'on ne rentrera peut tre pas le soir, ou pas entier. Je ne suis pas violent, je ne suis pas anti flic, mais je refuse de cder aux pressions, je refuse de cder mes droits, je ne fuis pas. Mais aujourd'hui le simple fait de ne pas fuir ou de protester envers des policiers dpassant les bornes peut valoir arrestation et/ou blessure grave... Et je me demande, de faon trs srieuse, jusqu'o je serais capable d'aller dans la protestation. Car il est fort probable que ce choix devra tre fait.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Et d'un coup, une meute de CRS, 5 ou 6 environ, juste  ct de nous, a charg dans le tas sans raison (un ordre reu je suppose).


Ouais a vient forcment d'un ordre, les CRS n'ont pas le droit de prendre ce genre d'initiative.




> Mais aujourd'hui le simple fait de ne pas fuir ou de protester envers des policiers dpassant les bornes peut valoir arrestation et/ou blessure grave...


Le gouvernement veut que les gens se disent "je n'irais pas manifester car je n'ai pas envie de perdre un il".
On a bien vu que mmes les retraits n'taient pas  l'abris de se faire charger par des CRS.

----------


## fredoche

De fait "Crpuscule" est un titre drlement bien choisi.
Tout ce que vous relatez participe  la peinture de ce crpuscule.

*Merci messieurs* de participer  cela. Mme si a ne veut pas dire grand chose, c'est sincre.

Je regardais a hier : 


Et quelque part cela raconte une histoire similaire  celle dont vous tmoignez.


Que pensez-vous de cela ?


Je vois parfaitement ce qu'il veut dire, le chne pais, tient trs longtemps au feu. Les charpentes en bois massif, et pas qu'en chne, sont bien plus solides que celles en mtal ou en bton arm.
Perso j'tais en Belgique au moment des faits. Par principe je mcarte de tous ces aspects motionnels, et des symboliques attenantes. D'autant que je suis athe et puisqu'il n'y a pas de victimes, pour moi les dgts ne sont que matriels. A distance je ne ressens pas d'motion particulire si ce n'est que c'tait un magnifique btiment et que le rsultat n'est pas beau  voir.

----------


## benjani13

> Je regardais a hier : 
> [...]
> Et quelque part cela raconte une histoire similaire  celle dont vous tmoignez.


Je l'ai vu aussi et c'est tout  fait reprsentative de ce que j'ai vcu de la manif, d'ailleurs j'tais  quelques mtres du camraman dans la plupart des scnes prsentes. C'est bien la preuve que le journalisme se fait sur le terrain et pas depuis un plateau tl. 





> Que pensez-vous de cela ?
> [...]


J'en pense que comme d'habitude en absence de preuve la solution la plus simple, l'accident, est la plus probable. Je pense que justement, les franais sont dans l'affect et sous le choc. Il est incroyable qu'un de nos plus beau joyaux architecturaux parte en partie en fume, ce n'est pas possible, donc complot. Et pourtant les accidents bha a arrive, c'est le propre d'un accident. Attendons les enqutes, ne parlons pas pour rien.

----------


## BenoitM

> Que pensez-vous de cela ?
> Je vois parfaitement ce qu'il veut dire, le chne pais, tient trs longtemps au feu. Les charpentes en bois massif, et pas qu'en chne, sont bien plus solides que celles en mtal ou en bton arm.


Je sais pas qu'elle ont l'expertise d'un architecte en incendie.
Moi j'interrogerai plus des expert en incendie et des pompiers mais bon.

(de plus personne ne dit que c'est la charpenta en bois qui a pris feu en premier...

----------


## Marco46

> Mais bon faites comme vous voulez, toujours est-il qu'il n'avance pas des masses de preuves.


Il a travaill avec Denis Robert pour blinder ce qu'il avance contre les procs  venir. Denis Robert est "un peu" habitu  ce genre de procdures avec plusieurs dizaines de procdures en diffamation qu'il a toutes gagnes. Je ne me fais aucun soucis sur la solidit des sources de ce qu'il avance.

EDIT : Concernant le blackout des mdias, je constate simplement qu'on invite sans sourciller Eric Zemmour ds qu'il pose une pche mais par contre pas de Juan Branco chez Ruquier ou autre ... Bizarre bizarre ...

----------


## BenoitM

> Il a travaill avec Denis Robert pour blinder ce qu'il avance contre les procs  venir. Denis Robert est "un peu" habitu  ce genre de procdures avec plusieurs dizaines de procdures en diffamation qu'il a toutes gagnes. Je ne me fais aucun soucis sur la solidit des sources de ce qu'il avance.


Ce blinder contre des procs  venir ne veut pas dire "dire la vrit" ni mentir. Mais veut dire se protger d'accusation.
Alors certe ce blinder contre un procs ca te permet de dire +- moins  ce que tu veux sans risquer d'tre attaquer  tord (personne plus riche qui te fais casquer en frais d'avocat) mais ca peut aussi dire que tes preuves ne sont pas suffisante.[/QUOTE]




> EDIT : je constate simplement qu'on invite sans sourciller Eric Zemmour ds qu'il pose une pche mais par contre pas de Juan Branco chez Ruquier ou autre ... Bizarre bizarre ...


Je ne savais pas que les mdias se souciaient de ce que Eric Zemmour pouvait dire... Sinon ils ne l'auraient jamais inviter sur aucun plateau :p

----------


## Marco46

> Ce blinder contre des procs  venir ne veut pas dire "dire la vrit" ni mentir. Mais veut dire se protger d'accusation.


a veut dire que les faits qu'il avance pour fonder son propos sont solides car bien sourcs. Sinon il est vulnrable  des procs en diffamation. Je ne sais pas ce que tu entends par vrit. Par exemple lorsqu'il explique que Mimi Marchand et Xavier Niel sont des repris de justice il a de quoi tayer ses dires. De mme lorsqu'il explique les liens entre ces personnages et Macron.




> Alors certe ce blinder contre un procs ca te permet de dire +- moins  ce que tu veux sans risquer d'tre attaquer  tord (personne plus riche qui te fais casquer en frais d'avocat)


a ne sert pas  ne pas tre attaqu, a sert  gagner les procs. Les journalistes d'investigation, et son travail rentre dans cette catgorie, sont coutumiers des procdures baillons. Et Denis Robert est trs bien plac pour en parler il en a subit des dizaines. 




> mais ca peut aussi dire que tes preuves ne sont pas suffisante.


De preuve de quoi ? Il s'agit de faits. Soit les faits qu'il avance sont suffisamment tays et il gagnera le plus clair des procs qui lui seront intents, soit ils ne le sont pas et il va souffrir. Le mec ne me parait pas tellement kamikaze mais plutt du genre rflchi. J'ai du mal  l'imaginer parler  tord et  travers des oligarques franais.

Mais bon ... Apparemment ton opinion est dj faite : C'est un complotiste.

----------


## benjani13

Je pense que vous passez un peu  ct de son bouquin en parlant d'ventuels procs ou de manque de preuve. Mme si Denis Robert a travaill avec Juan Branco leurs travaux sont diffrents.

Quand Denis Robert publie son enqute sur l'affaire Clearstream il est all dterr les cadavres. Il est all cherch les tmoignages de gens qui n'avaient jamais parl. Il rvle des choses, il produit de l'info. Les procs lui tombe dessus pour cela, pour censurer l'info ou la discrditer.

Branco ne rvle pas grand chose, rien de tonitruant, pas de grand complot, pas de cadavre dans les placards. Ce n'est pas son but. Il produit peu d'info outre que ses expriences personnels dans la bourgeoisie et s'appuie beaucoup sur d'autres livres et journaux (pour ceux qui disent qu'il taie peu ses infos je peux photographier toutes les notes de bas de pages donnant les sources...). Il fait une analyse. Analyse qu'il peut faire, et c'est son grand atout, car il vient du milieu qu'il dnonce. 

Ensuite quand il raconte que A est mari  B et que B est en affaire avec C, tout est dj sur la place publique, mme si parfois cela n'a jamais t publi. Et c'est pourquoi il est un peu hors sujet de parler d'ventuels procs. Ce que Branco fait dans son livre c'est de faire le lien entre A et C, au travers des relations connus, pour dnoncer une situation de connivence et/ou de conflits dintrt dans un cas ou un autre. Et il dnonce les mdias pour ne pas avoir prsenter ces successions de liens, justement connus des petits cercles journalistiques et bourgeois, au moment ou cela aurait t ncessaire ou de faire comme si ces liens n'avait aucun effet. C'est principalement a son livre, mettre en lumire des liens qui n'avait pas encore t trac entre des personnes via des infos connus pour expliquer leur prise de dcision (ou de non dcision), et pour montrer  quel point le monde politique/mdiatique/financier est un monde de l'entre soi. Et de tenter d'expliquer les mcanismes de reproduction de cet entre soi.

----------


## Ryu2000

"Non, les lves de lENA ne sont ni coopts, ni coups des ralits" : le directeur de la prestigieuse cole rpond  Emmanuel Macron



> Il rappelle aussi que la cration de l'cole en 1945 visait prcisment  mettre fin  "un systme de cooptation" des hauts fonctionnaires. D'ailleurs, "l'actuelle promotion Molire ne compte aucun enfant d'narque, de ministre ou de parlementaire". Pour autant, concde Patrick Grard, "il faut encore mieux faire". Car "on peut regretter que seuls 19% des lves actuels aient un parent ouvrier, commerant, employ, agriculteur, artisan ou chmeur."

----------


## BenoitM

> Mais bon ... Apparemment ton opinion est dj faite : C'est un complotiste.


N'ayant lu son livre, je n'ai pas d'avis sur la question.

J'ai juste dit que se protger d'attaque judiciaire, ca ne veut pas dire qu'on a des preuves, *ni qu'on en a pas*  :;): 
Exemple dire : 
"A connait B (preuve), A a utiliser le service de la socit B (Preuve)". On ne peut t'attaquer
"A connait B (preuve), A a utiliser le service de la socit B (Preuve), ne trouver pas  trange?" Tu installes un doute dans le lecteur sur leur relation mais j'ai un doute que tu puisse tre attaquer en justice  car tu n'affirmes rien. 
"A connait B (preuve), A a utiliser le service de la socit B (Preuve). A  donc rendu service  B pour service rendu."  L il faut que tu prouves qu'il y a bel et bien un service rendu et tu peux tre attaquer en diffamation car tu affirmes quelque chose (que tu aies raison ou non c'est la justice qui devra trancher).

C'est le raisonnement qui dit vu qu'il a utiliser un avocat pour ne pas tre inculper  = avoir des preuves solides que je trouve erron.

Je ne fais aucun jugement sur la personne, n'ayant pas lu son livre et ne sachant pas de quoi il parle rellement (et n'tant pas Franais).


Je rpondais  Marco46



> Il a travaill avec Denis Robert pour blinder ce qu'il avance contre les procs  venir. Denis Robert est "un peu" habitu  ce genre de procdures avec plusieurs dizaines de procdures en diffamation qu'il a toutes gagnes. Je ne me fais aucun soucis sur la solidit des sources de ce qu'il avance.

----------


## benjani13

BenoitM>

Le conflit dintrt est un tat de fait, c'est une situation qui ne dpend pas de la volont des diffrents intervenants d'en profiter ou non. Maintenant on a le droit de penser que ces gens l sont des saints.

Quand Branco raconte la capture de 90% de la presse par des milliardaires, on a le droit de penser que ces gens l le font uniquement par amour de la presse...




> C'est le raisonnement qui dit vu qu'il a utiliser un avocat pour ne pas tre inculper  = avoir des preuves solides que je trouve erron.


Je ne comprend pas trop ta phrase. Il n'a pas utiliser un avocat. Juan Branco est lui mme avocat.

----------


## ABCIWEB

> Il y a ce nouveau billet de Frederic Lordon concernant les derniers vnements (les "suicidez vous", l'arrestation de journalistes, le journaliste qui traite les GJs de vermine sur twitter) : https://lundi.am/A-propos-des-vermin...-Gaspard-Glanz


Quand je vois le policier qui a courageusement donn un grand coup de matraque derrire le crne d'une manifestante qui s'en allait tranquillement,  15 secondes dans la vido qui illustre l'article de Lordon, on est en plein dans la violence sadique. Cela me rappelle des films comme orange mcanique, ou ceux qui montrent la violence gratuite des nazi ou des kapos durant la guerre.

Comme dit Lordon, cela relativise grandement les "suicidez-vous" qui ont t lancs par la suite. L'autre fait important et dramatique pour la dmocratie que mentionne Lordon, c'est la complicit des mdia institutionnels : 

J'avais un gros paquet de code  finaliser, aussi je n'coutais que France Inter ces derniers temps sans m'informer ailleurs. Et effectivement, tout comme sur France Info (dont parle Lordon), j'ai largement entendu parler de ces slogans, mais jamais de leur contexte ni des violences policires qui les ont prcdes. Relat par France Inter, j'ai pens que certains manifestants s'taient laiss emporter par facilit. Je me disais : "oui c'est pas glorieux, mais cela doit tre marginal, et possiblement encourag par les faux policiers qui infiltrent les manifestations histoire de pourrir le mouvement et donner une mauvaise image  l'opinion publique..." Voil les ides qui me traversaient l'esprit, car pour m'tre rendu  plusieurs manifestations, je savais que la trs grande majorit des manifestants sont pacifiques. Par ailleurs, toujours selon ces "infos", les dernires manifestations s'taient passes globalement dans le calme, ce qui laissait sous entendre peu de violence, ni d'un ct ni de l'autre.

Quelle ne fut pas ma surprise quand je suis pass plus tard par ici  ! Les slogans n'ont pas t lanc par hasard, mais suite  des provocations gratuites et hyper violentes de la part de certains policiers lancs comme des pitbull. Et France Inter n'en a pas parl tout au long de la journe, sauf une fois vite fait mais sur un ton douteux, tant sur l'intonation de la voix que sur le contenu (selon certains manifestants...). Ils n'ont pas parl non plus que les premiers slogans taient "ne vous suicidez pas, rejoignez-nous" comme dit le journaliste dans la vido mise en lien par *fredoche* ainsi que *r0d* dans son prcdent message.

J'ai donc ressenti exactement ce dont parle Frdric Lordon, c'est  dire un scandale de manipulation de l'information qu'il est facile de constater en allant rcouter (pour ceux qui auraient des doutes) les infos de France Inter de dimanche et lundi dernier qui sont encore disponibles.



> ...
> Dans ces conditions, les violences verbales, coupes des violences physiques qui leur ont donn naissance (en plus dtre sans commune mesure avec ces dernires !) sont voues  devenir dautant plus condamnables quelles sont  sans cause . Mais loccultation systmatique dont les mdias sont devenus les agents va plus loin encore puisque, non contents de faire le tri dans les images, ils font aussi le tri dans les mots. Non contents de ne rien dire des agissements rels de la police, ils ne disent rien non plus, par exemple, de ce  Policiers ne vous suicidez pas, rejoignez-nous , dont il y avait pourtant matire  faire, au minimum, un contrepoint.
> 
> France Info, mdia laquais par excellence, commis  la dfense de Carlos Ghosn, des DRH, de la police, et des commerants, vou au macronisme  un point de servilit qui ferait passer la regrette Pravda pour un fanzine de rock alternatif, France Info hystrise le  suicidez-vous , comme elle avait hystris Christophe Dettinger, le boxeur de CRS, puis la cagnotte du boxeur, puis (mais en sens inverse) la cagnotte pour les forces de lordre (littralement : cris de triomphe au micro). Cependant quand Luc Ferry demande quon en finisse et que larme tire dans le tas, quand le secrtaire gnral dUnit Police FO dclare tranquillement  propos dun mutil qui vient de perdre sa main que  cest bien fait pour sa gueule , France Info nhystrise rien. Et quand il lui serait possible de faire entendre le  Rejoignez-nous , elle ne dira rien non plus.
> 
> Ici on pense irrsistiblement aux trois petits singes. Quoique en fait non, il faudrait penser  autre chose : car, au moins, yeux et oreilles bouchs, les singes de jade ont-ils la dcence de se taire compltement, quand ceux des micros, qui ne voient rien, et nentendent rien, eux, ne se taisent que slectivement, et pour le reste parlent, parlent, parlent, nen finissent pas de parler, mais dans une longue coule de haine, de mpris, de racisme social, parfois de racisme tout court, comme une vomissure continue. Avec le calme assur des aristocrates, Nicolas Domenach sur le plateau de BFM, ose intimer  Jrme Rodrigues, bien en face, de  [ne pas employer] des mots comme tirer dessus . Questions  la profession : 1) Ceci vaut-il mieux ou moins bien que  Policiers suicidez-vous  ? 2) Nicolas Domenach est-il une vermine ? On se demande en tout cas par quelle force dme, en allant puiser dans quelles ressources morales, Rodrigues ne sest pas lev pour aller lui foutre son poing dans la gueule.
> 
> En attendant de trancher ces dlicates questions, il faut bien que dautres journalistes fassent le travail que ne font pas les journalistes de service : montrer. Gaspard Glanz est lun deux. Il est donc logique quon lenferme. Mme Reporters Sans Frontire sen indigne, cest dire. La  profession  elle, syndicats mis  part (tout de mme la moindre des choses), ne dit pas un mot. Elle navait pourtant pas oubli de se dresser comme un seul homme quand Mlenchon avait trait les journalistes de France Info  dabrutis  (en quoi, au demeurant, on ne voit pas trop comment on pouvait lui donner tort). Il faut croire que la confraternit est  gomtrie variable  ce quau reste on savait depuis longtemps dj : solidarit, mais sous condition dtre du bon ct du manche.
> ...


Pour rsum, il n'y a plus aucun journal radio/tlvis qui ne soit pas corrompu en profondeur par le pouvoir en  place. Ne reste plus qu'internet ou ventuellement quelques missions tl ou radio, mais pas les infos, celles  prcisment que le plus grand nombre utilisent  pour s'informer, ou plus exactement pour se faire entuber sans ncessairement le savoir.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Au dbut de la manif, nous scandions "Policiers ne vous suicidez pas, venez avec nous".


C'est un trs mauvais slogan, au niveau des syllabes a ne va pas du tout.
Normalement le slogan dans cette situation c'est "La Police avec nous" et l a colle ! (a fait 2 groupes de 3 syllabes)
Je ne crois pas que ce soit utile de ressortir l'histoire du suicide. (si tu leur demandes de rejoindre le mouvement, on comprend que tu ne souhaites pas leur mort)

Bref, c'est juste un dtail technique.

Les mdias montent un gros truc avec cette histoire de "suicidez-vous" alors que ce ne rien du tout.
La plupart des gilets jaunes ne font pas la fte quand ils apprennent qu'un autre policier s'est suicid...
C'est juste de la provocation de la part d'une minorit.

Si les policiers sont aussi nombreux  se suicider et  dmissionner c'est parce qu'on leur donne des ordres de merde, les policiers sont idologiquement plus proche des gilets jaunes que du pouvoir.

----------


## r0d

J'ai l'impression que les franais sont en train de prendre conscience de la situation. Avec cette histoire de Garspad Gantz (pas sr de l'crire correctement, pas le temps de check) qui a t soutenu par un grand nombre de journalistes, mme des gars de bfmtv !

Sinon rapidement : nous pointons ici (et ailleurs) beaucoup le problme des mdias qui ont des illres et ne voient que ce qu'ils veulent voir, mais on parle peu de la justice (il faudrait prciser mais j'ai pas le temps) qui est entirement aux ordres de l'tat et qui applique des consignes de punitions systmatiques, au mieux disproportionnes, et souvent compltement illgales (amende pour porter un tee-shit "RIC" par exemple, mais les exemples sont lgions).
Il faudrait creuser ce problme de la justice, mais en gros, on a : le pouvoir judiciaire, le pouvoir excutif, le pouvoir judiciaire, et mme les mdias (le fameux 4eme pouvoir) qui sont totalement  la botte du gouvernement... il y a que moi que a inquite?

----------


## Ryu2000

> le pouvoir judiciaire, le pouvoir excutif, le pouvoir judiciaire, et mme les mdias (le fameux 4eme pouvoir) qui sont totalement  la botte du gouvernement... il y a que moi que a inquite?


Le mouvement des gilets jaunes est un peu bas sur ce constat.
Une partie du peuple a compris que l'ensemble des pouvoirs faisaient partie de la mme quipe.

Les gilets jaunes ne sont pas fans de BFM TV par exemple. (ils ont vu le lien entre les mdias et les politiciens)
Si ils sont nombreux  demander le RIC, c'est parce qu'ils n'ont pas confiance en ceux qui votent les lois.

======
EDIT :
Grande confrontation sur LCI: La suppression de l'ENA est un leurre, un rideau de fume, pour les chefs de partis



> Cest incontestablement un sujet de diversion , a estim la prsidente du Rassemblement national Marine Le Pen, tout en soulignant que selon un sondage,  *81 % des Franais considrent quil y a une opposition entre le peuple et les lites* . Pour elle,  cest une bonne cole lEna,  peu prs () mais il ne faut pas que les narques soient un peu comme des locataires qui se prennent pour le propritaire .
> 
> La suppression de lENA  nest pas la question essentielle , a aussi jug Olivier Faure, patron du Parti socialiste.  On va remplacer lENA par une autre cole, parce quil faudra continuer  former des hauts fonctionnaires , a-t-il jug.
> 
> Pour Adrien Quatennens, dput de la France insoumise, cette suppression serait  un leurre de la part de Macron, qui vient se dfausser sur la haute administration . * Le problme cest la question des modes de recrutement  et  le pantouflage  (le fait de passer de la haute fonction publique au priv) ,* mais  il y a au sein de lENA un sens de lEtat dont nous avons besoin , a dfendu le dput.


===
Critique des mdias, attaques sur Macron... On a lu "Crpuscule", le livre "censur" de Juan Branco



> Que contient donc Crpuscule pour effrayer  ce point, selon son auteur, les mdias comme les maisons d'dition ? Juan Branco rsume la thse de son livre en quelques mots ds les premires pages : "Emmanuel Macron a t 'plac' bien plus qu'il n'a t lu. Et la presse a agi en ce domaine avec complicit." L'avocat s'attache ensuite, au fil des 311 pages,  dmontrer cette affirmation en grenant notamment les liens qui unissent selon lui le chef de l'Etat  plusieurs grands patrons franais,  commencer par Xavier Niel et Bernard Arnault, et qui seraient antrieurs aux vellits prsidentielles de l'ancien banquier d'affaires.


C'est gentil mais est-ce qu'il parle des liens de Macron avec Jacques Attali, Alain Minc, Pierre Berg ?

Bon remarque c'est pas une grosse info, c'tait dans les mdias mainstreams en 2017 :
VIDO - Niel, Attali, Minc... Qui sont les soutiens d'Emmanuel Macron ?



> ENTOURAGE - Ils sont jeunes, vieux, ils viennent du priv, du public. Ils n'ont en somme pas grand-chose en commun sauf... de soutenir Emmanuel Macron. Chacun dans leur rle, ils piochent  gauche et  droite pour construire le projet du candidat d'En Marche!

----------


## bombseb

> C'est gentil mais est-ce qu'il parle des liens de Macron avec Jacques Attali, Alain Minc, Pierre Berg ?


Depuis plusieurs pages vous parlez de Juan Branco, et j'allai justement faire ce genre de commentaire.
Juan Branco dit pas mal de trucs interressants, mais ne parle jamais de Jacques Attali.... 
Ce M. Branco m'a tout l'air d'tre l pour canaliser la colre populaire dans une direction qui drange un peu moins le pouvoir profond.

----------


## benjani13

> Quelle ne fut pas ma surprise quand je suis pass plus tard par ici  ! Les slogans n'ont pas t lanc par hasard, mais suite  des provocations gratuites et hyper violentes de la part de certains policiers lancs comme des pitbull.


De plus se slogan a t scand dans plusieurs manifs le mme jour et pas un seul journaliste ne s'interroge, pas un qui essaie de comprendre pourquoi le mme jour dans plusieurs villes en France des personnes crient "suicidez vous" aux forces de l'ordre. Non, c'est tous des cons, c'tait la seule explication diffuse.




> J'ai l'impression que les franais sont en train de prendre conscience de la situation. Avec cette histoire de Garspad Gantz (pas sr de l'crire correctement, pas le temps de check) qui a t soutenu par un grand nombre de journalistes, mme des gars de bfmtv !


Mme par Jean Michel Apathie! C'est un peu le boss final lui quand mme. Mais pourtant je ne me rjouis pas tant que a. Je repense  mi Janvier quand enfin des images de violences policires ont t diffuss dans les grands mdias. Aprs deux mois de silence enfin les mdias en parlaient, enfin les mdias allaient prendre ce scandale  bras le corps. Et puis tout est retomb, ils se sont juste donn bonne conscience en montrant quelques images, et qu'on arrte de les souler avec a. 

L ils se mobilisent enfin pour dnoncer les violences envers les journalistes, qui je le rappelle selon le dcompte de David Dufresne reprsentent 10% de ces signalements. Or les journalistes sont loin de reprsenter 1 personne sur 10 en manif. On voit donc que la rpression est encore plus dure envers les journalistes. J'ai donc peur que comme pour les violences envers les manifestants les mdias n'en parlent rapidement plus. 




> Sinon rapidement : nous pointons ici (et ailleurs) beaucoup le problme des mdias qui ont des illres et ne voient que ce qu'ils veulent voir, mais on parle peu de la justice (il faudrait prciser mais j'ai pas le temps) qui est entirement aux ordres de l'tat et qui applique des consignes de punitions systmatiques, au mieux disproportionnes, et souvent compltement illgales (amende pour porter un tee-shit "RIC" par exemple, mais les exemples sont lgions).


On en entend parl mais pas assez effectivement. J'ai assist mardi soir  un dbat avec David Dufresne  Paris, il avait justement pass la journe  assister aux comparutions immdiates des gilets jaunes arrts, il tait vraiment atterr. Il en a fait un rcit sur Mdiapart, si vous tes abonns: https://www.mediapart.fr/journal/fra...et-demander-vo

En attendant, la France rejette totalement les accusation de l'ONU sur l'usage excessif de la force : https://www.francetvinfo.fr/economie...s_3412391.html

----------


## Ryu2000

> Juan Branco dit pas mal de trucs interressants, mais ne parle jamais de Jacques Attali....


C'est normal  un certains niveau a devient trop dangereux, il n'allait pas aller jusqu' critiquer le CRIF non plus, il n'est pas fou.
Le gars sait un peu ce qui est arriv  Assange et Snowden, il a pas envie de sacrifier en attaquant un adversaire trop puissant.

Si il reste soft il ne se fera pas broyer par le systme.
L il a accs aux mdias, il est confortable, il va rester dans les clous.
On peut tolrer qu'il critique Macron, de toute faon normalement en 2022 Macron devrait changer de carrire.

====
Edit :
Il parait que le prix du ptrole augmente en ce moment, donc le prix du Diesel devrait augmenter galement, les gilets jaunes ne vont pas tre content.

Prix du ptrole: selon un expert, "le baril pourrait flamber  100 dollars et au-del"



> Donald Trump a annonc des sanctions contre tout pays qui continuerait  acheter du ptrole iranien. Une dcision lourde de consquences,  la fois pour les relations internationales et pour le prix des carburants  la pompe, dj trs lev.
> (...)
> "*a permet  Trump de montrer  llecteur de base amricain, combien il est grand, beau et fort face  ce Satan iranien*": selon Philippe Chalmin, les raisons d'une telle dcision, sont surtout politiques. Donald Trump veut asseoir sa puissance et assurer sa rlection.
> 
> "Trump a un objectif quil ne faut pas oublier. Cet objectif cest novembre 2020 et sa rlection  la prsidence amricaine. Il se trouve quavec la Chine, les ngociations senlisent un peu, quavec la Core, il narrive pas  de rsultats extraordinaires, il va probablement taper sur les europens dans les mois  venir, mais il reste un grand ennemi qui lui permet de montrer tous ses muscles  ses concitoyens amricains, cest lIran".
> 
> Et mme si selon le spcialiste, "lArabie Saoudite va pouvoir compenser" en augmentant sa production,  terme, *cette interdiction dimporter du ptrole iranien, risque davoir des consquences sur les prix de nos carburants  la pompe, dj trs levs*.


Mais l'UE n'est pas suppos nous rendre plus fort face aux USA ?
Pourquoi l'UE ne peut pas dire "Va te faire foutre Trump, tes sanctions tu peux te les caler dans le *, on va importer la blinde de ptrole iranien" ?
Et l on laisse toutes les entreprises de l'UE commercer  fond avec l'Iran.

----------


## Marco46

> Mais l'UE n'est pas suppos nous rendre plus fort face aux USA ?
> Pourquoi l'UE ne peut pas dire "Va te faire foutre Trump, tes sanctions tu peux te les caler dans le *, on va importer la blinde de ptrole iranien" ?
> Et l on laisse toutes les entreprises de l'UE commercer  fond avec l'Iran.


Parce que le ptrole se ngocie exclusivement en dollars et que tu es donc soumis  l'extraterritorialit du droit amricain.

Sinon la production iranienne c'est au mieux 3,5 millions de barils par jours et la conso europenne c'est autour de 12 millions et ils ne vendent pas qu'aux europens mais surtout aux chinois. Donc bon la blinde est quand mme limite.

Je l'ai link sur un autre fil de discussion mais je le remets ici pour les distraits vu que tu parles ptrole, une conf de Mathieu Auzanneau datant de fvrier 2019 suite au dernier rapport de l'AIE (Agence Internationale de l'Energie) :




C'est notamment centr sur l'UE et son extrme dpendance aux importations, notamment de la Russie et de pays en dclin question production.

30 mins de prsentation, 30 mins de Q/R.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Parce que le ptrole se ngocie exclusivement en dollars et que tu es donc soumis  l'extraterritorialit du droit amricain.


Je crois que la Russie et la Chine s'change du ptrole en passant par un yuan convertibles en or, ou c'est en projet.
En tout cas il y a plein de pays qui aimeraient vendre ou acheter du ptrole sans passer par le dollar (y'en a qui ont essay ils ont eu des problmes).




> Sinon la production iranienne c'est au mieux 3,5 millions de barils par jours et la conso europenne c'est autour de 12 millions


On pourrait peut-tre quand mme augmenter les importations venant d'Iran  ::P: 
Non mais l ce que je veux dire c'est que les sanctions handicapent les nations europennes, il y a plein de pays qui ont des trucs  vendre en Iran.
Il y a des entreprises qui exportaient en Iran et qui ne peuvent plus.

Parfois pour faire plaisir aux USA on fait de la merde, comme quand Hollande  annul la livraison des Mistral  ::(:  (un fabricant d'arme qui livre pas a craint)

J'ai l'impression que les nations membre de l'UE sont soumise aux USA, on subit des sanctions pour n'importe quoi...

----------


## MABROUKI

> marco46
> Parce que le ptrole se ngocie exclusivement en dollars et que tu es donc soumis  l'extraterritorialit du droit amricain.


Non, il peut se negocier en euros ...
Le problme des sanctions amricaines vient de ce que les grandes banques europennes qui sont les garants des transactions commerciales trangres  en dernier ressort ont toutes des actifs domicilis aux usa, donc exposes  la saisie aux USA...
Tel n'est pas le cas de certaines grandes banques russes ou chinoises oprant comme garant en dernier ressort ...
Pour ces 2 pays ,les ventes de ptrole ou de gaz avec lIran sont libells en roubles ou yuan  que lIran est contraint d'accepter faute de mieux .
Ce qui en fait un vritable troc car le rouble ou le yuan ne sont pas convertibles...
l'UE  a propos  un vritable troc (marchandises contre ptrole) lIran que celui-ci a refus..
Car si l'UE conclut des contrats avec l'Iran libells en Euros ,elle doit faire intervenir ses grandes banques comme garant en dernier ressort...
Il reste la "vente au noir" et les trafiquants de ptrole qui existent ...

----------


## Ryu2000

Benalla n'a jamais t protg par l'Elyse assure Macron



> Mais de ce fait, quoique *nayant jamais t protg par llyse, qui la sanctionn, qui la ensuite licenci et qui na jamais cherch  le protger  lgard de quelque service administratif* (que ce soit) ou du grand public, il na pas donn une bonne image , a soulign Emmanuel Macron. Alexandre Benalla avait t licenci par l'Elyse, le 22 juillet 2018.
> 
> Le chef de lEtat a dit ne pas regretter  les choix faits  dautres moments, parce que je ne savais pas tout .  *Quand vous dcidez demployer quelquun, il y a une part de risque et la responsabilit qui va avec*. Cest ma part de responsabilit, voil. Mais on en a sans doute beaucoup fait sur cette affaire, peut-tre trop , a-t-il conclu.


=====
EDIT :
L'ENA remplace par l'ISF : le Parisien s'est-il fait avoir par un poisson d'avril ?



> Non, l'Ecole nationale d'administration ne va pas prendre les initiales de (feu) l'impt de solidarit sur la fortune. Une blague, prise aux srieux par des personnes concernes par la rforme, serait  l'origine de la fausse information.
> (...)
> Dans le sillage du Parisien, de nombreux mdias ont relay linformation sans plus de vrification, comme le Point, BFM TV ou France 3. Certains politiques ont par ailleurs fustig ce choix, comme Marine Le Pen.
> 
> Problme : lElyse a dmenti linformation ds le lendemain auprs du Huffington Post, *sans prciser si cette dnomination avait t  un moment ou  un autre sur la table*.

----------


## Ecthelion2

> Benalla n'a jamais t protg par l'Elyse assure Macron


Lol il se rveille aprs presque un an de merdier, et il croit qu'on va le croire sur parole alors que les faits montrent le contraire ?

Chaque semaine qui passe, il ne peut s'empcher de dmontrer qu'il prend les gens pour des cons, et le pire, c'est qu'y'en a encore pour gober ce qu'il dit...  ::roll::

----------


## Marco46

> Non, il peut se negocier en euros ...


Si tu le convertis tes euros en dollars pour raliser la transaction pas de problme  ::aie:: 




> Le problme des sanctions amricaines vient de ce que les grandes banques europennes qui sont les garants des transactions commerciales trangres  en dernier ressort ont toutes des actifs domicilis aux usa, donc exposes  la saisie aux USA...


Et leurs actifs sont vulnrables parce que la transaction est opre en dollars.




> Tel n'est pas le cas de certaines grandes banques russes ou chinoises oprant comme garant en dernier ressort ...
> Pour ces 2 pays ,les ventes de ptrole ou de gaz avec lIran sont libells en roubles ou yuan  que lIran est contraint d'accepter faute de mieux .
> Ce qui en fait un vritable troc car le rouble ou le yuan ne sont pas convertibles...


C'est en effet un projet mais ce n'est pas encore actif. Les derniers pays en date  proposer leur ptrole en euros sont l'Iran et le Venezuela. On voit  quel point les USA sont ouverts  cette ide. On touche pas  la vache sacre.




> l'UE  a propos  un vritable troc (marchandises contre ptrole) lIran que celui-ci a refus..
> Car si l'UE conclut des contrats avec l'Iran libells en Euros ,elle doit faire intervenir ses grandes banques comme garant en dernier ressort...


Si l'UE ngocie du ptrole en euros avec les USA a sera tout simplement interprt comme une dclaration de guerre.




> Il reste la "vente au noir" et les trafiquants de ptrole qui existent ...


Oui ben forcment le march parallle est parallle ...

----------


## benjani13

Bon, confrence de presse de Macron hier. J'en attendais rien mais j'ai quand mme t du. C'tait compltement vide. Il s'est lanc dans une heure pile de monologue avant de prendre des questions. Je m'attendais  ce qu'il joue sur le grand dbat pour faire des annonces prcises soit disant soutenues, comme a on aurait pu rler un peu mais mme pas.  ::aie::  C'tait creux, vide, il n'a voqu que des grandes orientations vagues, des "on va y rflchir avec le gouvernement", "on va faire une commission", donc bon... Ce qui est revenu le plus sont les baisses d'impts qu'il veut acclrer et gnraliser. Il a plac une fois le fait de devoir travailler plus, chose qui a t distill par ses proches en dbut de semaine.

Deuxime partie, questions des "journalistes". Les journalistes ont t bien choisit  l'avance car si la confrence de presse tait ouverte  tous journalistes, seules des ttes bien connus ont pu poser des questions. Le niveau des questions est lamentable, dsesprant. Si autant Macron est dans son rle, ces journalistes devraient vraiment se remettre en question. Les trois quarts des questions ont port sur Macron, sur sa personne, ses tats dmes. Aprs deux ans de prsidence comment allez vous M. Macron? Vous avez subit de fortes attaques ce derniers mois comment le vivez vous M. Macron? Vous avez dit que le grand dbat vous a chang, en quoi il vous a chang M. Macron? Sans compter la forme mmes des questions, trs ouvertes, qui ne mettent le doigts sur rien, et permettent  Macron d'avoir 10 minutes de plus pour raconter ce qu'il souhaite.

Mais srieusement! Ils foutent quoi ces journalistes? Ils sont venus assister au coucher du roi! Pas une seule question sur les gilets jaunes! Pas une seule question sur le nombre historique de manifestants blesss, mutils! Pas une seule question sur les journalistes blesss et empchs de faire leur boulot! Leurs propres collgues! Pas une seule question sur d'autres sujets brulant comme les tonnes d'armes vendus  l'Arabie Saoudite servant  massacrer les habitants du Ymen qui a t document rcemment par des journalistes, qui ont eu pour seul rponse une convocation de la DGSI! Alors mme que, dans le cas Gaspard Glanz ou des rvlations sur le Ymen l'ensemble des socits des journalistes se sont associs pour dnoncer une entrave  la libert d'informer. Mais a aurait du tre la seule question de tous ces gens l. Vous nous invitez pour une confrence de presse, commencez dj par respectez la presse et les journalistes!

Surprise quand mme, bonnes questions d'Apolline de Malherbe de BFM et de Laurence Ferrari.  Franchement je m'y attendait pas. Mais c'est incroyable qu'elles reprsentent le haut du paquet de la confrence de presse. Les questions qu'elles ont poss devraient tre le minimum du minimum.

Je pense que tout ce qui n'allais pas avec cet exercice et une partie du journalisme se rsume dans une situation, rpte deux ou trois fois. Macron, trs flous dans les caps et objectifs qu'il dcrit. Un journaliste lui demande, prcisment, concrtement, ce qui va tre fait, combien va tre engag. Et Macron rpond en commenant par cette phrase tellement rvlatrice : "Vous ne m'aidez pas". Comme si le rle des journalistes tait de l'aider. Comme si les journalistes ne sont en fait que ses portes paroles. Pour lui les journalistes sont l pour l'couter, pour retranscrire sa parole, mais pas pour le contredire ou pour le mettre en difficult.

----------


## virginieh

Tu t'attendais  quoi ?
Genre ca fait des mois que l'tat dit qu'ils connaissent aucun manifestants bless.
Comme ce sont pas des gens qu'ils connaissent ils continuent la politique pour les gens qu'ils connaissent et tout va bien.
Puis c'est disruptif d'inverser les dictions, au pays des borgnes, les aveugles sont rois.

----------


## benjani13

> Tu t'attendais  quoi ?
> Genre ca fait des mois que l'tat dit qu'ils connaissent aucun manifestants bless.


Lis mon message. Je n'attendait rien de Macron. Mais j'attendais qu'au moins un journaliste lui mette le nez dans sa merde.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Mais j'attendais qu'au moins un journaliste lui mette le nez dans sa merde.


Ce matin il y a eu des articles pour dire que "Macron n'a pas t exact  100%", c'est mieux que rien...
Confrence de presse d'Emmanuel Macron : les sept approximations du chef de l'Etat



> Crations d'emplois, croissance, temps de travail, pouvoir d'achat... *Le prsident de la Rpublique a commis plusieurs imprcisions*, jeudi, au cours de son grand oral cens rpondre  la crise des "gilets jaunes".


Courage  lui, il faut encore qu'il tienne 3 ans.

----------


## benjani13

> Ce matin il y a eu des articles pour dire que "Macron n'a pas t exact  100%", c'est mieux que rien...


Je viens de tomber sur cet article/podcast de France Culture qui est bien plus intressant : https://www.franceculture.fr/emissio...-26-avril-2019

----------


## r0d

> Envoy par trancetvinfo
> 
> Crations d'emplois, croissance, temps de travail, pouvoir d'achat... Le prsident de la Rpublique a commis plusieurs imprcisions, jeudi, au cours de son grand oral *c*ens rpondre  la crise des "gilets jaunes".


J'ai lu cet article ce matin. Je ne suis pas un grammar-nazi, et pourtant cette faute sur "*c*ens" me hrisse le poil... je vieillis mal visiblement  ::aie::

----------


## Ryu2000

> Je ne suis pas un grammar-nazi


Les journalistes d'aujourd'hui ne sont pas tous des pros de la grammaire, de l'orthographe et de la conjugaison, parfois mme moi je me rends compte qu'il y a des fautes.
L on doit en trouver : https://twitter.com/bescherelle (bescherelle ta mre).

Il faudrait une IA qui corrige les articles des journalistes. (ou alors directement prendre une IA pour crire les articles)
Parce que l avec la rapidit d'internet t'as pas le temps de demander  quelqu'un de corriger ce que t'as cris.

----------


## halaster08

> Bon, confrence de presse de Macron hier. J'en attendais rien mais j'ai quand mme t du.


Moi aussi j'en attendais rien, mais je ne suis pas du, bien au contraire, j'ai bon espoir que les GJ et la grogne en gnral continues, qu'on puisse se dbarrasser de ce boulet au plus vite !



> C'tait compltement vide.


Exactement comme ses discours de campagne, a avait suffit  le faire lire, Est-ce que ce sera suffisant pour le maintenir au pouvoir, j'espre bien que non !

----------


## Phiphi41

Salut,

Le problme c'est que personne n'arrivera  exaucer tous les voeux des gilets jaunes.

Par exemple le SMIC a 1800  est impossible, cela provoquera une augmentation des prix et de nombreux licenciements par exemple 1 patron de PME avec 20 ouvriers ne pourra pas tous les garder  1800  sans augmenter ces prix de vente, il devra se sparer de quelques uns pour maintenir sa masse salariale et les prix. Et celui qui aurait t  1850  aurait donc perdu du pouvoir d'achat.

Le RIC aurait t une bonne chose, mais cela aurait t un cot phnomnale pour l'tat, chaque rfrendum ou lection cote une fortune.

La baisse de la TVA aurait t une bonne chose, mais il aurait fallu mettre un contrle stricte sur la grande distribution pour qu'elle n'abuse pas de la situation (baisser lgrement les prix seulement et garder la diffrence pour eux).

----------


## Invit

> J'ai lu cet article ce matin. Je ne suis pas un grammar-nazi, et pourtant cette faute sur "*c*ens" me hrisse le poil... je vieillis mal visiblement


Cens est bien crit ici. Pour une fois ! a doit tre la raret qui te hrisse  ::P: 
Cens est synonyme de suppos, sens est synonyme de plein de bon sens.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Le problme c'est que personne n'arrivera  exaucer tous les voeux des gilets jaunes.


Il n'y a pas de vux des gilets jaunes.
Ils ont juste fait le constat que la dmocratie franaise ne fonctionnait pas.
Mais il n'y a pas de revendications des gilets jaunes ( part le RIC  la limite).




> Le RIC aurait t une bonne chose, mais cela aurait t un cot phnomnale pour l'tat, chaque rfrendum ou lection cote une fortune.


Les Suisses en font 4 fois par an...
C'est pas une question d'argent.

Enlevez l'autocollant "pas de pub merci" de votre boite aux lettre et regarder combien de papier vous allez recevoir en un an, a montre qu'il est possible d'envoyer des trucs sans que a cote une fortune.
Au pire on a qu'a inventer un systme scuris pour voter en ligne (mais il faut faire attention que les USA ne manipulent pas le rsultat).




> j'ai bon espoir que les GJ et la gagne en gnral continues, qu'on puisse se dbarrasser de ce boulet au plus vite !


Mais Macron c'est rien du tout, si tu le vires un autre prend sa place.
Il n'est pas pire que les autres, il est au niveau de Sarkozy, Hollande et toute la bande.
Le problme c'est la rpublique.

----------


## el_slapper

> (.../...)je vieillis mal visiblement


C'est notre lot  tous. Moi, je deviens de plus en plus cynique, et je ramne de plus en plus tout  2-3 marottes. Chacun son naufrage.

----------


## fredoche

> C'est notre lot  tous.


 


> Dommage qu'elle doive mourir, mais *c'est notre lot  tous*


Petit quizz du vendredi, d'o vient cette citation ? Sans chercher sur google directement bien sur, sinon vous finirez tous Alzheimer  ::P:  et mort de toute faon

Vieillir _mal_ est une lgende du monde de l'informatique franais, renforce par une morosit plus un pessimisme trs trs franais. Bref c'est pourquoi on se cogne des Macron qui nous traite de gaulois rfractaires. Notre msestime de soi lu  la tte de l'tat.

No souci moi a gaze, et plus je vieillis, plus je vieillis... parce c'est  chaque instant, donc quoi de plus normal. Je sais surement plus de choses  mon age, que je n'en savais 30 ans en arrire. Il parait que a s'appelle la sagesse, quand on apprend  s'en servir, de toutes ces choses.

Bon c'est pas tout a : mme quand tu cris des trucs intelligents, tu te fais moinssoyer en double d'emble mon cher ryu, comme quoi la sagesse et la grce (et non la garce, ou la grasse, ou les 2) ne touchent pas encore tout le monde  ::ptdr:: . Oui un scrutin est paul par quantit de bnvoles, et c'est pas l'imprimerie qui coute si cher, surtout pour des bulletins oui/non.

----------


## ABCIWEB

> Bon c'est pas tout a : mme quand tu cris des trucs intelligents, tu te fais moinssoyer en double d'emble mon cher ryu, comme quoi la sagesse et la grce (et non la garce, ou la grasse, ou les 2) ne touchent pas encore tout le monde . Oui un scrutin est paul par quantit de bnvoles, et c'est pas l'imprimerie qui coute si cher, surtout pour des bulletins oui/non.


Perso, je n'ai pas donn d'avis sur son message, car il y avait des choses que je trouve justifies comme celle que tu as reprise, mlanges  d'autres qui le sont beaucoup moins car on ne peut pas dire que les revendications des gilets jaunes se limitent au RIC. Au minimum il aurait fallu ajouter "plus de justice sociale", qui se dcline ensuite sur les pancartes en diffrents slogans. Bref ils revendiquent globalement pour deux gros chantiers: 
- "Plus" de justice sociale
- "Plus" de dmocratie

Et bien sr macron a rpondu niet sur les deux thmes ou par des promesses floues et symboliques. De mme il a rpondu niet pour rorienter l'conomie afin qu'elle soit plus compatible avec l'cologie, il fait confiance aux entreprises, tout comme pour l'augmentation des salaires.

----------


## zecreator

De toutes faons, on va tous mourir. Sauf les riches, qui ont dj prvu leurs place pour Mars.

----------


## Marco46

> De toutes faons, on va tous mourir. Sauf les riches, qui ont dj prvu leurs place pour Mars.


Ils ont des destinations plus ralistes que a :




Mais ils vont y passer aussi s'ils ne se sortent pas les doigts ... Si a peut te rassurer ...

----------


## Ryu2000

> De toutes faons, on va tous mourir. Sauf les riches, qui ont dj prvu leurs place pour Mars.


Certains investissent dans des installations de survivaliste.
Ils ont leur ferme (ils emploient des gens pour qu'ils cultivent des lgumes pour eux).

La drive  survivaliste  des super-riches Amricains



> Le  survivalism , qui consiste  se prparer  survivre  la fin de la civilisation, fait des ravages chez les  rich & wealthy . Ils sont tellement dprims que le trs srieux magazine The New Yorker vient d'y consacrer un dossier. Sous la signature de l'un de ses journalistes vedette, Evan Osnos, l'article, titr en anglais  Doomsday prep for the super-rich  raconte comment  ils , *les  Preppers , se prparent  fuir en cas d'apocalypse, qu'il soit nuclaire, climatique ou social et politique.*


Pourquoi les lites de la tech se ruent vers la Nouvelle-Zlande



> *Soulvement des machines, domination de lintelligence artificielle sur le monde, rvoltes des humains, les millionnaires de la Silicon Valley craignent lapocalypse.* Apprentissage du tir  larc, isolement sur une le dserte, oprations, tous les moyens sont bons pour augmenter leurs chances de survie. Mais loption la plus prise ces derniers temps est le refuge en Nouvelle-Zlande.


Les nouveaux survivalistes, plus colos que paranos



Celui qui a une Base Automne Durable est moins dans la merde si un jour il n'y a plus de ravitaillement et que les magasins se vident, ou si un jour la monnaie perd toute sa valeur.
Si tu produis ta nourriture, que t'as ton eau potable et ton nergie, tu t'en fous un peu que tout s'effondre, t'arriveras  survivre plus confortablement que les autres.

====
Les humains aiment bien s'imaginer que la fin du monde est proche.
Liste de prdictions de la fin du monde
Bug de l'an 2000, calendrier Maya, etc.

Mais l a se tient vraiment je trouve. (il y a plein de choses en parallle qui peuvent dclencher l'effondrement)
La population humaine augmente un peu prs exponentiellement et c'est un trs mauvais signe, on consomme de plus en plus de ressource et a va finir en pnurie.

====
Par contre le dlire d'aller coloniser une autre plante c'est n'importe quoi...
Mme si technologiquement c'tait possible, psychologiquement a passerait difficilement.

----------


## r0d

> Cens est bien crit ici. Pour une fois ! a doit tre la raret qui te hrisse 
> Cens est synonyme de suppos, sens est synonyme de plein de bon sens.


Ho fichtre ! Oui tu as raison. tant donn que le verbe "_censer_" n'existe pas, j'ai toujours cru qu'il faillait crire "_sens_", et non "_cens_".
H bien j'avais tort.
Merci  ::):

----------


## Ryu2000

On dirait que les mdias n'aiment pas la tte de liste LREM aux lections europennes.
Rattrape par une nouvelle polmique, Nathalie Loiseau accuse de banaliser lhomophobie



> Aprs que son engagement avec lextrme droite, alors quelle tait  Sciences-P Paris, a suscit la polmique, la semaine dernire, la tte de liste LREM aux lections europennes doit maintenant se dfendre dtre accuse de banaliser lhomophobie dans une BD sur lEurope quelle a cosigne.
> (...)
> Dans une des cases, un enfant polonais affirme ainsi :  *Moi, je suis Polonais. Eh bien, deux garons qui se marient, en Pologne, mme pas en rve *. Linstituteur lui rpond  Nous avons des diffrences, cest sr, et il faut se respecter


Est-ce que la majorit des polonais sont contre le mariage homosexuel ? Si c'est le cas je ne vois pas le problme !
On devrait toujours avoir le droit de dire la vrit.




> 6 pays de l'UE ne reconnaissent aucune forme d'union pour les couples homosexuels (Slovaquie, Lettonie, Lituanie, Roumanie, Bulgarie, Pologne).
> //
> la Pologne est devenu le troisime pays le moins accueillant pour les LGBTI en Europe.

----------


## benjani13

> On dirait que les mdias n'aiment pas la tte de liste LREM aux lections europennes.


C'est surtout que les mdias raclent les cuvettes des chiottes pour trouver des pseudo scandales au lieu d'enquter rellement. Bon le problme ensuite est que les LREM par leurs dngations et ractions outrancires transforment  chaque fois un non vnement en un scandale d'tat (cf l'affaire Benalla). Autant je trouvais ridicule d'aller chercher une adhsion de Loiseau  une liste d'extrme droite durant la Fac, autant ses ractions dmontrent un gros problme...

Bref, si ils cherchent du scandale qu'ils fassent leur vrai boulot et enqutent sur les rvlations de Franoise Nicolas, diplomate en charge du budget  l'ambassade de France au Bnin. Elle dnonce la mise en place d'une caisse noire servant  arroser les dirigeants locaux et leurs amis ou  sortir du bl pour divers usages. Aprs avoir alert sa hirarchie  plusieurs reprise, elle a subit une tentative de meurtre. Elle s'est fait sanctionn par un rapatriement d'office en France, et a t compltement dtruite par sa hirarchie. Hirarchie qui avait pour tte... Nathalie Loiseau.

----------


## Ryu2000

> C'est surtout que les mdias raclent les cuvettes des chiottes pour trouver des pseudo scandales au lieu d'enquter rellement.


D'accord mais souvent les mdias sont sympa avec LREM, parce que l a pourrait pousser des gens  voter pour un parti extrme comme LFI...

----------


## benjani13

> D'accord mais souvent les mdias sont sympa avec LREM, parce que l a pourrait pousser des gens  voter pour un parti extrme comme LFI...


Justement, ces pseudos scandales sans profondeur permettent d'une part un buzz pour pas chre et de l'autre de se ddouaner plus tard de conflits dintrt en citant ce genre d'articles. Coup double pour pas chre.

----------


## Ryu2000

On dirait que les instituts de sondage ne sont pas trs sympa avec LREM pour les europennes.
Europennes: Macron se plaint des "mauvais sondages" et invite ses troupes  se mobiliser



> "On a des sondages trs mauvais pour les europennes. Ils sont en dessous de mon score de premier tour et en dessous de ma cote de popularit. Mme quand elle tait trs basse", a froidement constat le chef de l'tat, selon un tmoin interrog par BFMTV.


Macron a perdu beaucoup de soutiens depuis la campagne de 2017.

Marc-Olivier Fogiel est le nouveau directeur gnral de BFM-TV et il est trs pote avec Brigitte, donc BFM TV risque d'tre sympa avec Macron.

----------


## benjani13

Manif du 1er mai  Paris. Le mot d'ordre des forces de l'ordre tait de dgouter une bonne fois pour toute les manifestants.

Trois manifestations avait t dclare. Une manif "gilets jaunes", une manif pour le climat, et la manif syndicale. Seule la manif syndicale a t autorise. Les deux autres manifs ont t interdites car soit disant prsentant des risques de violences en gros. C'est trs faux cul car la manif autorise tait un vrai guet-apens. Manif du 1er mai particulire o les syndicats n'taient pas en tte de cortge, une partie des gilets jaunes ainsi que les blacks blocks s'tant positionn en amont. De fait, les autres manifestations ayant t interdites, il y a eu une sorte de convergence impose, et les manifestants taient trs trs nombreux.

Ds 11H la place Monparnasse tait bien rempli, avec un afflux constant de manifestants. A midi la foule se dirige vers la tte du cortge et une partie se positionne dans l'espace libre devant le cortge de tte de la CGT. Le dpart tait prvu  14H30, la foule dense a donc t maintenant pendant deux heures par les CRS. a a vite dgnr. Jets de projectiles sur les CRS, ripostes de nombreuses lacrymos et tirs de LBD. J'ai vu pas trs loin de moi une balle de LBD filer au dessus de la tte des gens  environ 2M30 de hauteur... Mais bon c'est l'habitude maintenant. Moins habituel, la BAC faisait parfois des irruptions ultra violentes dans le cortge, encore immobile, pour aller attraper quelqu'un qui aurait jeter un projectile. Ils fonaient sans prvenir dans la foule en frappant et poussant tout le monde sur leur passage jusqu' atteindre leur cible. J'ai eu de la chance d'viter les coups de matraques car il y avait une ou deux rangs de personnes entre la BAC et moi, mais le mouvement de recule de la foule m'a jet par terre. J'ai eu de la chance de ne pas me faire pitiner ni de prendre des coups de matraques gratuits car dans la cohue j'ai vu les rangers  mes pieds. Je pourrais maintenant chanter: "_Si je suis tomb par terre c'est la faute  Castaner_".

Le cortge de la CGT, encore immobile aussi s'est lui aussi fait largement gaz. les "force de l'ordre" ont mme charg le service d'ordre de la CGT, totalement ahurissant. La manif n'avait pas encore commenc, dj un gars  5 mtres de moi tait vacu sur une civire...

Le cortge a dmarr et n'a pas eu de soucis majeur jusque vers la fin du parcours, en tout cas pou la tte de cortge ou j'tais. Le cortge a encore une fois tait coup, nass, etc. J'ai lu des tmoignages de gens plus en arrire du cortge qui ont t nasss et gazs. Aussi, les mdias ont diffus hier soir le fait qu'une cinquantaine de personnes ont attaqu un hpital. Tous les tmoignages du personnel hospitalier et les vidos montrent qu'effectivement des manifestants se sont introduits dans l'enceinte de lhpital, mais uniquement pour se rfugier des lacrymos et des charges policires. Aucune personne cagoul, pas de black blocks, pas de dgradation, juste des personnes qui fuyaient. Merci les mdias, dont certains ont illustrs leur mensonge par des photos des blacks blocks attaquant le commissariat du 13me...

https://www.liberation.fr/checknews/...-un-co_1724463
https://twitter.com/davduf/status/1123890960130355200
https://twitter.com/davduf/status/1123882113340723201
https://twitter.com/Action_Insoumis/...33893885190145

Sur la fin du parcours, on en arrive  ce que je qualifie de guet-apens, o tout du moins d'affrontements organiss. Samedi, la manif avait fait le mme parcours qu'hier, Montparnasse -> place d'Italie. Mais hier le chemin emprunt n'tait pas exactement le mme. Cette fois, la rue emprunte pour rejoindre place d'Italie tait diffrente, et passait devant... le commissariat du 13me. Et le commissariat du 13me c'est pas le petit commissariat parisien  l'angle d'une rue qu'on remarque  peine. L c'est le vrai htel de police, sur une petite place. Autant dire la situation qui partira en sige du commissariat en 30 secondes. Le cortge avait commenc par croise la Rotonde, resto prfr de Macron, et a finit sur un htel de police. Y avait pas pire comme symbole  mettre sur le chemin.

Des grilles bloquaient l'accs  la place, des CRS derrires. En 30 secondes c'est partie en cacahute. Jets de projectiles vers le commissariat, rpliques de grenades lacrymognes. Des CRS dbarquent d'absolument partout, chargent dans tous les sens. L'avenue est rempli de gaz lacrymo s'est irrespirable. Je me rfugie le long d'un mur ou le gaz est un peu moins dense,  ct des streets medics qui sont en trains de porter secours  un homme. Moins d'une minute aprs je vois un CRS lanc une grenade lacrymo sur nous... Je me rfugie dans la rue perpendiculaire avec une dizaine de personne. On reprend notre souffle, on se nettoie les yeux. Quelques minutes aprs la ligne de CRS au bout de la rue s'avance vers nous et nous ordonne de retourner dans l'avenue, toujours rempli de lacrymo. On proteste, ils nous poussent.

La coordinations ne semble pas leur fort. En nous repoussant dans l'avenue ils nous mettraient de plus colls aux dos de plusieurs CRS. Je demande  un CRS o peut on aller du coup, ils nous ordonne d'aller  la rue perpendiculaire suivante. Je mapprte  avancer dans l'avenue quand je vois que de fait je vais passer dans le viseur de son collgue qui  lil dans son LBD... Le CRS s'en fou et nous dit d'avancer quand mme. On va dans la rue suivante donc. Bis repetita, on prend l'air 2 minutes et on se fait de nouveau refoul dans l'avenue... Et toute discutions inutiles...

On finit place d'Italie avec presque plus personnes. Les autres morceaux du cortge finissent par arriver bien plus tard. Le soir, apro festif place de la contrescarpe pour "fter" l'anniversaire de Benalla, et oui cela fait dj un an que l'affaire a dbut. L c'tait beaucoup plus dtendu. On a pu plaisanter et discuter avec deux policiers en civiles qui ne trompaient personne. Les CRS aux alentours taient sympa et plaisantaient donc la journe  finit sur une bonne note.

----------


## Tlams

Le problme tant que l'orientation mdiatique fonctionne trs bien sur la population.
Habitant  l'tranger, mais restant aux nouvelles, je suis rentr en France pour le weekend de pques... Et j'ai t littralement afflig par le peu de recul et les effets sur les mentalits de cet abatage mdiatique sur ma propre famille.
" Les Gilets jaunes cassent tout " , "J'ai vu sur BFM ", " ils vont nous  couter des sous" ....

Du coup j'ai demand ce que les gilets jaunes du rond point du village ont fait de mal.
"   " <= la rponse est volontairement vide.

----------


## benjani13

Et l Castaner est en plein dans le mensonge.



https://twitter.com/CCastaner/status...64392011304961

Jusque l tous les tmoignage, du personnel soignant sur place, et vido sous 25 angles diffrents montrent la mme chose. Aucune attaque, les manifestants ne sont pas rentr dans le btiment. Ils ont emprunt le premier escalier venu, qui par malchance menait au service de ranimation. Le personnel soignant a ferm la porte et c'est comprhensible afin de garantir la scurit des patients.

La vido film par le personnel soignant lui mme : https://twitter.com/davduf/status/1123935139376041984

videmment personne ne posera la bonne question  savoir pourquoi un groupe de manifestant a eu si peur de la police qu'ils se sont rfugi l ou ils pouvaient.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Et l Castaner est en plein dans le mensonge.


C'est en tenant ce genre de propos qu'on se retrouve dans la liste des opposants...
Il faut tre d'accord avec le ministre de la propagande et le ministre de la vrit.
Si Castaner dit que a s'est pass comme a, a s'est pass comme a  ::P:  ::mouarf:: 




> Le problme tant que l'orientation mdiatique fonctionne trs bien sur la population.


On ne dit pas "orientation mdiatique" on dit "propagande mdiatique".
C'est triste de voir des gens qui ont confiance dans BFM TV... Cela dit les autres mdias ne sont pas tellement mieux...

=============================================================================
Edit :
Non, l'hpital de la Piti-Salptrire n'a pas t attaqu par des black blocs, ni dgrad



> Des vidos et tmoignages recueillis par CheckNews infirment clairement la thse avance par le gouvernement d'une attaque de l'tablissement hospitalier.


Apparemment la thse avance par le gouvernement est fausse.
Et aprs ils vont donner des leons  propos de la dsinformation.  ::P:

----------


## benjani13

Je reviens sur le mensonge de la soit disant attaque de lhpital de la sant salptrire. Les mdias ont t oblig de revoir leur copie face au dferlement de vidos et de tmoignages infirmant la version officiel rpte par les mdias comme parole dvangile. Sur ce pseudo journalisme, porte parole du gouvernement, je vous invite  couter l'intervention ahurissante mais lucide d'un journaliste du figaro:




> S'il n'y avait pas eu les mdias alternatifs sur lesquels se reposent les GiletsJaunes, la presse aurait cautionn la version officielle, comme c'tait le cas il y a encore quelques annes


https://twitter.com/Brevesdepresse/s...20961604018177

Nanmoins les mdias trainent les pieds pour faire toute la vrit. Certains parlant d'emballement plutt que mensonges. Certains voquant que les manifestants sont reparti dans le calme sans dire qu'ils ont t largement frapps par la police comme le montre les vidos, ni des 34 personnes interpelles et places en garde  vue. Et c'est l ou l'affaire prend tout son poids. Si dans les mdias a scharpent pour savoir si Castanaer a menti ou non, personne n'voque le fait scandaleux que les vies de 34 personnes ont t suspendues  ce mensonge, 34 personnes qui ont subit un traumatisme lourd du fait de leur conditions de dtention.

34 personnes ont t places en garde  vue pendant plus de 24H sur un mensonge du ministre de l'intrieur, dans des conditions dgueulasses,  qui on a tent d'extorquer des aveux. 34 personnes allaient tre prsentes  la justice  cause d'une dclaration de Castaner. 34 personnes ont vu leur garde  vue leve lorsque la dclaration du ministre de l'intrieur  t infirme. 0 journaliste pour voquer cette parodie de police et de justice aux ordre du gouvernement. 0 journaliste pour dfende le fait qu'une accusation se pose sur des faits tangibles et des enqutes et non sur la volont du gouvernement. 

Je vous parlais de guet-apens dans mon ressenti de la manif du 1er mai, et bha on est en plein dedans...  Pour reprendre la phrase du journaliste du figaro, s'il n'y avait pas eu les mdias alternatifs 34 manifestants auraient t dfres sous de fausses accusations. Jespre que face  a les journaliste vont se rappeler de leur rle de contrepouvoir.

Les 34 gards  vue ont mont un collectif et donn une confrence de presse afin de dnoncer la mise au pas de la police et de la justice afin d'arrter des manifestants, ainsi que les conditions horribles de leurs garde  vue (conditions insalubres, extorsion d'aveux, fouilles abusives, difficult de voir un avocat, menaces nombreuses).




En plus court, Le Mdia a interview deux des gards  vue:




https://www.europe1.fr/societe/pitie...ersion-3896653
https://www.lemonde.fr/societe/artic...8338_3224.html
http://www.leparisien.fr/faits-diver...19-8065635.php

Aussi, pour finir, les mdias nous ont rabch cette attaque de lhpital qui n'en tait pas une. Mais diffuseront ils l'attaque d'une rsidence universitaire par la police? En effet une rsidence tudiante sur le campus de lhpital a t investi par les policiers, pensants ( raison ou tort je ne sais pas) que des manifestants s'y taient rfugier. Ils ont frapps les rsidents, allant mme jusqu' rentrer dans un appartement. Je vous la refait: des gens, tranquillement chez eux, se sont fait frapps par la police. L pour le coup j'appelle a une attaque.




https://www.revolutionpermanente.fr/...ue-un-etudiant
https://twitter.com/gjsciences/statu...61469390491648

EDIT:

On continue dans l'horreur: le 1er mai une jeune femme a t arrte pour le fameux motif passe partout du "port d'arme par destination" (dlit dont l'application actuelle est juge illgale par de nombreux avocats) car elle portait un petit bouclier accroche au niveau du ventre afin de se protger, car tant enceinte depuis peu. C'est une jeune femme espagnole, en France depuis 17 ans, CDI et logement en France, compagnon franais, enceinte de deux mois. Aucune poursuite n'a finalement t requise mais la prfecture de Paris a demande son expulsion immdiate du territoire assortie d'une interdiction de territoire franais de deux ans! Tout cela avec maintient en centre de rtention en attendu lexcution de son expulsion! Aprs avoir pu plaider sa cause, la jeune femme a t libre. Elle devra encore se dfendre contre la demande d'expulsion et l'interdiction de territoire dans les jours qui viennent... Bref, en France, en 2019, une femme risque de tout perdre pour avoir manifest.

Fil tweeter d'une amie de la femme en question qui relate sa msaventure: https://twitter.com/AnaisLeleux/stat...67411075465216
Article de lib : https://www.liberation.fr/checknews/...ulsion_1725036

----------


## Ryu2000

> Nanmoins les mdias trainent les pieds pour faire toute la vrit.


Personnellement je trouve que a va.
La couverture mdiatique parle de manifestants qui se sont rfugis de l'ultra violence policire.
Et comme les policiers ne font que de suivre les ordres, la faute revient  Macron et sa bande.

Piti-Salptrire : les gards  vue dnoncent les  ultra-violences policires 
Intrusion  la Piti-Salptrire: Terrifis par la violence policire, les gards  vue ont cherch un refuge dans l'hpital
Linvention du gouvernement Macron de l attaque  dun hpital parisien par des gilets jaunes seffondre
Piti-Salptrire : les gards  vue assurent de concert avoir fui "les ultra-violences policires"
Les 34 victimes des hordes Macron: aucune attaque ni violence sur l'hpital -vido

Castaner a donn une fausse information :
Fake news de la Piti-Salptrire : le catastrophique Castaner aggrave son cas

Il est pas ultra populaire le gars (mais il n'a pas encore atteint le niveau d'impopularit de Valls non plus ^^).
Au final il s'est juste plant de mot :
Cinq fois o l'opposition a rclam la dmission de Christophe Castaner depuis sept mois



> Le 1er mai, quand des manifestants entrent de force dans l'enceinte de l'hpital de la Piti-Salptrire et quand certains d'entre eux tentent (sans succs) de pntrer dans un service de ranimation, Christophe Castaner dnonce une "attaque" - et maintient ensuite sa version des faits, remise en cause par des tmoignages et des vidos (notamment celle-ci) apparus ensuite. "Le prsident de la Rpublique devrait prendre la seule dcision qui s'impose, c'est de dmettre de ses fonctions le ministre de l'Intrieur parce qu'il a dlibrment construit une histoire qui n'existait pas", ragi Benot Hamon, leader de Gnration.s, le lendemain.
> 
> Vendredi 3 mai, Nicolas Dupont-Aignan l'accuse d'avoir "menti" et d'avoir "voulu manipuler l'opinion". "Il doit dmissionner", dit le dput de l'Essonne, rejoint par le dput de La France insoumise Adrien Quatennens : "Christophe Castaner doit partir, il n'est pas  la hauteur de de sa fonction, il ne se comporte pas en homme d'Etat". *Le ministre a fini par reconnatre, vendredi : "Je n'aurais pas d employer le mot 'attaque'", ajoutant que le qualificatif "d'intrusion violente" tait plus adapt.*

----------


## halaster08

> Aussi, pour finir, les mdias nous ont rabch cette attaque de lhpital qui n'en tait pas une. Mais diffuseront ils l'attaque d'une rsidence universitaire par la police? En effet une rsidence tudiante sur le campus de lhpital a t investi par les policiers, pensants ( raison ou tort je ne sais pas) que des manifestants s'y taient rfugier. Ils ont frapps les rsidents, allant mme jusqu' rentrer dans un appartement. Je vous la refait: des gens, tranquillement chez eux, se sont fait frapps par la police. L pour le coup j'appelle a une attaque.


Les jeunes c'est de la graine de gauchistes, ceux qui se sont pris des coups le mritaient surement, ils avaient qu'a dnonc leurs camarades GJ comme  la belle poque, j'espre au moins que a leur aura remis les ides en place et qu'il voteront Macron aux prochaine lections !




> On continue dans l'horreur: le 1er mai une jeune femme a t arrte pour le fameux motif passe partout du "port d'arme par destination" (dlit dont l'application actuelle est juge illgale par de nombreux avocats) car elle portait un petit bouclier accroche au niveau du ventre afin de se protger, car tant enceinte depuis peu. C'est une jeune femme espagnole, en France depuis 17 ans, CDI et logement en France, compagnon franais, enceinte de deux mois. Aucune poursuite n'a finalement t requise mais la prfecture de Paris a demande son expulsion immdiate du territoire assortie d'une interdiction de territoire franais de deux ans! Tout cela avec maintient en centre de rtention en attendu lexcution de son expulsion! Aprs avoir pu plaider sa cause, la jeune femme a t libre. Elle devra encore se dfendre contre la demande d'expulsion et l'interdiction de territoire dans les jours qui viennent... Bref, en France, en 2019, une femme risque de tout perdre pour avoir manifest.


C'est honteux ! Une terroriste violente qui utilise son enfant pas encore n pour cacher une arme dangereuse, heureusement que la police est l pour nous protger !

----------


## r0d

C'est juste hallucinant ce qui est en train de se passer.

J'imagine, si un quart de ce qui se passe aujourd'hui en France s'tait pass au Venezuela  l'poque de Chvez, nos mdias auraient justifi une intervention militaire de l'ONU (qui aurait probablement eu lieu).
Je ne dfends pas Chvez (je suis anti-autoritaire), et je propose cette simple comparaison pour montrer clairement et sans ambigit que les mdias franais sont politiquement *engags*. Ils se disent neutres, mais en fait ils ne sont pas seulement pro/en faveur du no-libralisme, ils sont en fait trs clairement engags politiquement, c'est  dire partisans et proslytes.

Ou mme en Algrie en ce moment. J'imagine si l'tat et les mdias algriens se comportaient de la mme faon que l'tat et les mdias franais se comportent, ces derniers seraient vent debout contre la "dictature" algrienne. Les mmes qui militent pour dtruire des rgimes qui maltraitent leur peuple  l'autre bout du monde, encouragent l'tat franais  se comporter de la mme faon que ceux qu'ils dnoncent.

C'est juste hallucinant ce qui est en train de se passer.

Amnesty International, la Ligue des droits de lhomme, lONU, lUnion europenne, le Dfenseur des droits, et j'en oublie, tous dnoncent, de diverses faons, le comportement et la stratgie du gouvernement. Et celui-ci, lorsqu'il rpond  ses accusateurs, le fait sur le ton condescendant de l'apprenti dictateur. Un Kim Jong n'aurait pas ragit diffremment.

C'est juste hallucinant ce qui est en train de se passer... j'ai mal  mon pays.

Je ne comprends pas comment des millions de franais peuvent avoir encore l'intention de voter pour ces gens-l aux europennes...
Je ne comprends pas comment des millions de franais cautionnent cette guerre que les lites et leurs bras arms ont dclar contre le peuple franais.
Je ne comprends pas que nous ne soyons pas plus nombreux les samedis.
Je ne comprends pas comment tant de franais acceptent de laisser  leurs enfants un pays rendu  l'tat de dictature policire, tenue par la main de fer de quelques milliardaires qui imposent,  70 millions de personnes, une vie de merde et la destruction de la plante.
Je ne comprends pas comment le libralisme, une philosophie brillante et fertile, n'est devenu qu'un nouvel ersatz de dictature, une nouvelle forme d'autoritarisme tatique, le nouveau visage de l'crasement des peuples par les possdants.

----------


## Marco46

> Je ne comprends pas que nous ne soyons pas plus nombreux les samedis.


Parce que c'est dangereux et que la plupart des gens ont d'autres proccupations plus terre  terre que de faire la rvolution.

----------


## r0d

> Parce que c'est dangereux et que la plupart des gens ont d'autres proccupations plus terre  terre que de faire la rvolution.


Mais il ne s'agit pas rvolution putain de bordel de merde !!!
Il s'agit juste de se dfendre dans une guerre que les riches et leurs armes nous ont dclar !

----------


## zecreator

> Mais il ne s'agit pas rvolution putain de bordel de merde !!!
> Il s'agit juste de se dfendre dans une guerre que les riches et leurs armes nous ont dclar !


 Caen, ce week-end, j'ai vu 4 Gilets Jaunes au Rond-point du Znith. Ils taient de tout ge. J'ai gar la voiture et je suis venu leur serrer la main, et discuter avec eux.

Ben, ils taient bien courageux, droit dans leurs bottes. Ils ne lcheront rien, car ils n'ont plus rien. Ils m'ont offert le caf, d'un vieux thermos et me disaient : "On et l toutes les semaines, depuis le dbut. On comprend nos camarades qui dsertent. C'est dur de tenir, financirement et moralement. On espre que ceux qui, comme toi, voient le conflit de loin, pourront profiter de ce que l'on russira  gagner."

Ben, quand tu quittes des mecs comme-a, ben tu vois le mouvement diffremment.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Il s'agit juste de se dfendre dans une guerre que les riches et leurs armes nous ont dclar !


Parmi les franais il y en a beaucoup qui en ont rien  foutre de ce qu'il ce passe.
La politique, les manifestations, tout a c'est chiant et inutile pour un paquet de monde.




> Je ne comprends pas comment des millions de franais peuvent avoir encore l'intention de voter pour ces gens-l aux europennes...


Ne t'inquites pas la plupart des franais n'iront pas voter  :;):  ::D: 




> Je ne comprends pas comment des millions de franais cautionnent cette guerre que les lites et leurs bras arms ont dclar contre le peuple franais.


Les mdias disent que les gilets jaunes sont des vilains casseurs.
Et il n'y a toujours pas eu de mort du ct des manifestants, donc a va.




> Je ne comprends pas comment tant de franais acceptent de laisser  leurs enfants un pays rendu  l'tat de dictature policire, tenue par la main de fer de quelques milliardaires qui imposent,  70 millions de personnes, une vie de merde et la destruction de la plante.


Une grosse partie des franais pense que le peuple est impuissant et qu'il est impossible de changer les choses.
De toute faon c'est internationale... C'est la merde partout.




> Je ne comprends pas comment le libralisme, une philosophie brillante et fertile, n'est devenu qu'un nouvel ersatz de dictature, une nouvelle forme d'autoritarisme tatique, le nouveau visage de l'crasement des peuples par les possdants.


T'es trs naf et innocent.  :;): 

L'apoge de l'humanit est loin derrire nous, maintenant a ne va qu'empirer, il n'y a aucun espoir  avoir.

----------


## Ecthelion2

> Et il n'y a toujours pas eu de mort du ct des manifestants, donc a va.


Chez les manifestants directement non, mais il y a dj eu au moins 1 dcs du fait des forces de polices depuis le dbut du mouvement hein (ZINEB REDOUANE, la dame de 80 ans  Marseille)...  :;):

----------


## zecreator

Personnellement, j'ai jamais vraiment trouv de dfinition claire du Libralisme. J'ai l'impression que la dfinition change au gr des intrts de chacun. 

Dj, le fait que cela soit perue comme une "doctrine" devrait, de se fait, poser question.

"Une doctrine (mot attest en 1160, du latin doctrina,  enseignement ,  thorie ,  mthode ,  doctrine ) est un ensemble global de conceptions d'ordre thorique enseignes comme vraies par un auteur ou un groupe d'auteurs." 

Donc, on est pas sr que cela fonctionne, mais il faudrait tout de mme l'appliquer.

----------


## Marco46

> Mais il ne s'agit pas rvolution putain de bordel de merde !!!
> Il s'agit juste de se dfendre dans une guerre que les riches et leurs armes nous ont dclar !


Ben la plupart des gens n'a pas le temps. Faut se reposer aprs le taf, remplir le frigo, s'occuper de sa famille, etc ...

Notes que j'admire les GJ. Juste j'ai pas le temps et je suis de toutes faons pas assez courageux pour a, et je pense que je suis d'une normalit affligeante  ce niveau.

----------


## benjani13

> Ou mme en Algrie en ce moment. J'imagine si l'tat et les mdias algriens se comportaient de la mme faon que l'tat et les mdias franais se comportent, ces derniers seraient vent debout contre la "dictature" algrienne.


Trs intressant ce qui se passe en Algrie, leur mouvement a de nombreux points communs avec les gilets jaunes. Ils sont descendus dans la rue pour refuser une nouvelle candidature du pantin Bouteflika, puis en rflchissant ensemble ont raliser, comme les gilets jaunes, que se dbarrasser d'un pantin ne changera rien mais que le systme entier tait  revoir. Leur avantage par rapport  nous est que leur cause premire (virer Bouteflika) tait beaucoup plus mobilisatrice que la cause premire des gilets jaunes (la taxe carburant). Ils se retrouvent donc beaucoup plus nombreux que nous pour exiger la refonte du systme. Ils ont donc gagner une premire bataille mais restent sur leur garde car l'oligarchie locale va tenter de reprendre la main. Les algriens ont un temps d'avance sur nous et il faut apprendre de leur russite et leur ventuels erreurs.




(dsol de citer trop souvent Le Mdia, mais  part eux et certaines interview de Mdiapart y a pas grand chose  se mettre sous la dent...)




> Amnesty International, la Ligue des droits de lhomme, lONU, lUnion europenne, le Dfenseur des droits, et j'en oublie, tous dnoncent, de diverses faons, le comportement et la stratgie du gouvernement. Et celui-ci, lorsqu'il rpond  ses accusateurs, le fait sur le ton condescendant de l'apprenti dictateur. Un Kim Jong n'aurait pas ragit diffremment.


Face  tout a j'en conclue que le gouvernement ira jusqu'au bout de sa logique rpressive. Je n'ai plus aucun espoir d'inflchissement. Nous en sommes  manifester uniquement pour protger le droit de manifester...

Je pense que mme le meurtre d'un manifestant par la police serait retourner mdiatiquement contre les gilets jaunes. J'en veux pour preuve un dput LREM qui nous demande d'oublier Malik Oussekine : https://www.liberation.fr/debats/201...sekine_1724729




> Je ne comprends pas comment des millions de franais peuvent avoir encore l'intention de voter pour ces gens-l aux europennes...


J'en discutais y a quelques jours, je suis impatient de connaitre le score de LREM, juste par symbolisme. Si LREM fait ses 20% et quelques c'est vraiment que nous avons une partie des franais qui sont des zombies politiques et je n'attendrai plus jamais rien de ces 20% de zombies. Le gouvernement est dsormais parti  la rescousse de Nathalie Loiseau qui fait une campagne dsastreuse. Les ressors sont toujours les mmes, LREM ou le chaos.



https://twitter.com/MarleneSchiappa/...64240354799616

Elle oublie de prciser que LREM n'a toujours pas daigner prsenter son programme pour les europenne... Elle omet videmment le fait que les europennes se jouent  la proportionnelle et que donc il n'y a pas de "vote stratgique"... Et puis on peut aussi se demander si vraiment, finalement, le FN aurait t pire que LREM (et je suis dvast de devoir me poser cette question).

Edouard Phillipe va aussi mettre la main  la patte: https://www.huffingtonpost.fr/entry/...b0548b735b9dac




> Je ne comprends pas que nous ne soyons pas plus nombreux les samedis.


Les gilets jaunes ont tellement t ostraciss par les mdias. Pour avoir fait lexprience il est trs difficile de rtablir la vrit sur les gilets jaunes et les mdias en gnrale, moi mme en mcoutant parler j'avais l'impression d'tre un complotiste de base tellement on doit revenir de loin.

----------


## Bubu017

Vous semblez tre tonns que des franais puissent encore voter LREM. Mais, si je prends mon exemple de cadre informaticien lambda, si je ne devais penser qu' ma pomme, la venue au pouvoir de LREM m'a fait gagner en pouvoir d'achat (taxe habitation, charges etc.). Alors 20% sur ceux qui vont voter, cela se fait assez facilement.

----------


## zecreator

> Vous semblez tre tonns que des franais puissent encore voter LREM. Mais, si je prends mon exemple de cadre informaticien lambda, si je ne devais penser qu' ma pomme, la venue au pouvoir de LREM m'a fait gagner en pouvoir d'achat (taxe habitation, charges etc.). Alors 20% sur ceux qui vont voter, cela se fait assez facilement.


Je peux, malheureusement, que te donner raison. J'ai vot LREM au second tour,  navement, en pensant que c'tait une parti tout neuf, avec des objectifs nouveaux. Et j'ai vu mes revenus bondir de 13  15 %. Mais c'est du leurre. Tu peux maintenir ce % tant que tu as moins de 35 ans. En suite, c'est juste la guerre en terme de recrutement. Ceux qui ont plus de 40 ans et qui s'en sortent sont ceux qui ont accepts de baisser de manire significative leur prtentions (salaire, droits sociaux...). 

Du coup, a ressemble, pour beaucoup,  de l'arnaque. 

Le Libraliste de Macron  26 ans, parle parfaitement anglais, et  une ide de startup.

----------


## benjani13

> Le Libraliste de Macron  26 ans, parle parfaitement anglais, et  une ide de startup.


Et commande le midi des salades livr par un mec  vlo qui a des conditions de travail digne du 19me. Mais "nous c'est le progressisme".

----------


## MiaowZedong

> J'imagine, si un quart de ce qui se passe aujourd'hui en France s'tait pass au Venezuela  l'poque de Chvez, nos mdias auraient justifi une intervention militaire de l'ONU (qui aurait probablement eu lieu).


Euh...la rpression sous Maduro (qui n'a pas le quart de la popularit de Chavez) reprsente quand mme des dizaines de morts, et pourtant il n'y a pas d'intervention militaire de l'ONU en vue (et je m'oppose davantage  Guaido qu' Maduro, hein). Il ne faut pas abuser de l'hyperbole  ce point.




> Les gilets jaunes ont tellement t ostraciss par les mdias. Pour avoir fait lexprience il est trs difficile de rtablir la vrit sur les gilets jaunes et les mdias en gnrale, moi mme en mcoutant parler j'avais l'impression d'tre un complotiste de base tellement on doit revenir de loin.


En mme temps, le 1er Mai j'apprends par le seul mdia Franais que je suis (_Le Monde_, hyper _mainstream_ et centriste quand mme) que Castaner a sans doute menti  propos de l'intrusion  la Piti-Salptrire puis je te vois poster en substance que tous les mdias relayent le ministre. Donc oui, tu passes pour un peu complotiste.

----------


## Marco46

> Si LREM fait ses 20% et quelques c'est vraiment que nous avons une partie des franais qui sont des zombies politiques et je n'attendrai plus jamais rien de ces 20% de zombies.


Perso je n'attends plus rien des non-abstentionnistes et je pense qu'il faut retirer le droit de vote a  peu prs 95% de la population (je suis dans les 5% restants bien videmment  :8-): )

----------


## Marco46

> En mme temps, le 1er Mai j'apprends par le seul mdia Franais que je suis (_Le Monde_, hyper _mainstream_ et centriste quand mme) que Castaner a sans doute menti  propos de l'intrusion  la Piti-Salptrire puis je te vois poster en substance que tous les mdias relayent le ministre. Donc oui, tu passes pour un peu complotiste.


Le fait est que le mensonge de Castaner, Hirch et la directrice de la Piti n'est sorti dans les mdias mainstreams que de nombreuses heures aprs qu'il a t dnonc dans les mdias alternatifs.

La presse classique a commenc par btement relay les gesticulations outres des politiques avant de commencer doucement  percuter qu'il y avait un problme. C'est devant la flagrance des vidos publies sur les rseaux sociaux qu'ils ont commenc trs prudemment  envisager que Castaner avait peut tre eu la main lourde sur ses qualificatifs.

On a un exemple clatant que la presse marche sur des oeufs ds qu'il s'agit de contester la parole politique. Alors que lorsqu'il s'agit de relayer leur propagande il n'y a aucun recul les vannes sont grandes ouvertes.

----------


## benjani13

> En mme temps, le 1er Mai j'apprends par le seul mdia Franais que je suis (_Le Monde_, hyper _mainstream_ et centriste quand mme) que Castaner a sans doute menti  propos de l'intrusion  la Piti-Salptrire puis je te vois poster en substance que tous les mdias relayent le ministre. Donc oui, tu passes pour un peu complotiste.


Oui tu peux trouver quelques sursaut dhonntet  droit ou  gauche mais ne me dit qu'on peut s'en satisfaire, et bien souvent ce sursaut ne va pas au bout du sujet. On s'en fout de savoir si Castaner a menti ou non, le sujet, et ce qui devrait indigner, c'est le fait qu'en France 34 personnes ont vu leur libert dpendre des dclarations du ministre de l'intrieur. Quand je vois qu'au bout de prs de 6 mois de rpression policire on en reste toujours  David Dufresne qui se fait violence pour aller porter la voix des blesss sur le plateau d'un grand mdia (hier dans C Politique je crois), c'est quand mme pas grand chose face  la situation actuelle.

----------


## MiaowZedong

> Mais il ne s'agit pas rvolution putain de bordel de merde !!!


Justement...s'il s'agit d'une rvolution, je prends les armes. Mais si c'est pour prendre des coups de matraque pour le principe, j'ai dj donn, et depuis avant d'tre en France. 

Mais  vrai dire, je n'ai plus d'espoir pour l'Occident. Nos pays, c'est la dnatalit, la population veillissante, la mdiocrit crasse de peuples en fin de vie, le passisme romantique, le retour  la terre qui gangrne tant la gauche que la droite...l'avenir, c'est les pays mergents.

----------


## r0d

> Euh...la rpression sous Maduro (qui n'a pas le quart de la popularit de Chavez) reprsente quand mme des dizaines de morts, et pourtant il n'y a pas d'intervention militaire de l'ONU en vue (et je m'oppose davantage  Guaido qu' Maduro, hein). Il ne faut pas abuser de l'hyperbole  ce point.


Je parlais de Chvez, pas de Maduro. Sous Chvez, ils n'auraient pas hsit  attaquer militairement s'ils en avaient eu l'occasion (en terme d'opinion publique), comme ils l'ont fait pour l'Irak.
Le cas Maduro est trs diffrent, car il y a eu "l'exprience Bolsonaro" entre-temps. Exprience fructueuse et donc qu'ils tentent de remettre en pratique au Venezuela.




> Et j'ai vu mes revenus bondir de 13  15 %. Mais c'est du leurre.


C'est effectivement un leurre, pour les raisons que tu cites, mais galement parce qu'en dtruisant l'tat comme il le font, ils nous appauvrissent en ralit. Je ne suis pas contre, par principe, la destruction de l'tat. C'est mon ct libertaire, je prfrerais un tat plus modeste. Mais le problme c'est la faon dont les no-libraux s'y prennent : en se partageant les joyaux de la couronne entre potes, ils nous dpossdent de toute une infrastructure et de services qui nous permettaient de limiter nos dpenses. Donc oui on payait beaucoup d'impts, mais en contrepartie, nous avions moins de dpenses.

Et puis de toutes faons, il n'y a pas besoin d'tre galitariste pour se rendre compte qu' partir d'un certain seuil, les ingalits rendent le pays invivable.
Et il suffit d'tre un minimum srieux pour constater que dans les pays riches, ceux qui russissent le mieux en terme de qualit de vie ce sont les pays les plus galitaires.
Donc mme si ton revenu  toi augmentait rellement, le fait qu'on laisse une grande partie de la population s'appauvrir ne peut tre une politique acceptable.

----------


## MiaowZedong

> Je parlais de Chvez, pas de Maduro. Sous Chvez, ils n'auraient pas hsit  attaquer militairement s'ils en avaient eu l'occasion (en terme d'opinion publique), comme ils l'ont fait pour l'Irak.
> Le cas Maduro est trs diffrent, car il y a eu "l'exprience Bolsonaro" entre-temps. Exprience fructueuse et donc qu'ils tentent de remettre en pratique au Venezuela.


Soit tu es trs fach avec la chronologie, soit tu veux parler de Michel Temer...et t'es quand mme un peu fach avec la chronologie, parce que le renversement (constitutionnel, lgal) de Dilma Roussef, c'est dj des annes aprs la mort de Chavez, six ans aprs que Chavez a dclar un "tat de guerre conomique" et un an aprs que la chte du cours du ptrole dvaste conomiquement le Vnzuela. Alors Guaido s'inspire sans doute de Temer, mais le Brsil est suffisament dmocratique pour que Temer ait, depuis, t arrt parce qu'il tait autant corrompu que les travaillistes (et malheureusement, le PT s'est bien salit les mains).

----------


## ABCIWEB

> Je ne comprends pas comment des millions de franais cautionnent cette guerre que les lites et leurs bras arms ont dclar contre le peuple franais.


C'est une partie de l'lite seulement, celle des mdiocres pour qui le pouvoir, l'argent et la position sociale reprsentent une fin en soi, ceux qui n'ont rien  dire mais qui voudraient nanmoins qu'on les admire sur ces seuls critres, une lite prdatrice, ronronnante, bedonnante et sans intrt.

Mais il en existent d'autres avec le collectif Yellow Submarine  :

"*Juliette Binoche, Emmanuelle Bart, Edouard Louis, Alain Damasio...* Autant de personnalits qui apportent leur soutien  un mouvement sans prcdent dans lhistoire. Un mouvement qui reprsente tous les mtiers de la culture. Un mouvement que le pouvoir cherche  discrditer et rprime svrement alors que la violence la plus menaante est conomique et sociale."




> Depuis plusieurs mois, le mouvement des gilets jaunes, sans prcdent dans lhistoire de la Ve Rpublique, bat le pav de nos rues.
> 
> Un mouvement de citoyennes, n spontanment, qui ne se rattache  aucun parti politique. Un mouvement qui mobilise des dizaines de milliers de Franaises chaque samedi, depuis plus de six mois, et qui est soutenu par des millions dautres. Un mouvement qui rclame des choses essentielles : une dmocratie plus directe, une plus grande justice sociale et fiscale, des mesures radicales face  ltat durgence cologique.
> 
> Ce quils demandent, ils le demandent pour toutes. Les gilets jaunes, cest nous. Nous, artistes, techniciennes, auteurrices, de tous ces mtiers de la *culture, prcaires ou non, sommes absolument concernes par cette mobilisation historique.
> 
> Et nous le proclamons ici : Nous ne sommes pas dupes ! Nous voyons bien les ficelles uses  outrance pour discrditer les *gilets jaunes, dcrits comme des anti-cologistes, extrmistes, racistes, casseurs La manuvre ne prend pas, ce rcit ne colle pas  la ralit mme si mdias grand public et porte-parole du gouvernement voudraient bien nous y faire croire. Comme cette violence quils mettent en exergue chaque samedi. Pourtant la violence la plus alarmante nest pas l.
> 
> Le bilan de la rpression saggrave chaque semaine. Au 19 avril, on recensait 1 dcs, 248 blesses  la tte, 23 borgnes, 5 mains arraches chez les manifestantes. Cest indigne de notre Rpublique. Et nous ne sommes pas les premieres  le dnoncer : Amnesty International, la Ligue des droits de lhomme, lONU, lUnion europenne, le Dfenseur des droits, toutes condamnent les violences poli*cires sur les gilets jaunes en France.
> ...


Les premiers signataires : Juliette Binoche, comdienne ; Emmanuelle Bart, comdienne ; Jeanne Balibar, comdienne, ralisatrice ; Swann Arlaud, comdien ; Bruno Gaccio, auteur ; Anne-Laure Gruet, actrice, ralisatrice ; *Grard Mordillat, romancier, cinaste ; *Annie Ernaux, crivaine ; Edouard Louis, crivain ; Stanislas Nordey, metteur en scne comdien ; Denis Robert, crivain; Yvan Le Bolloch, chanteur, comdien ; Elli Medeiros, artiste ; Marion Montaigne, autrice de BD ; Gilles Perret, ralisateur ; Alain Damasio, crivain ; Liliane Rovre, comdienne ; Jean-Claude Petit, compositeur, chef dorchestre ; Anouk Grinberg, actrice ; Frank Margerin, auteur de BD ; Simon Abkarian, comdien ; China Moses, musicienne ; Alexandre Gavras, producteur ; Fanny Cottenon, comdienne ; Guillaume Brac, cinaste ; Julien Seri, ralisateur ; Mireille Perrier, comdienne ; Alain Guiraudie, cinaste ; Emile Bravo, auteur de BD ; Luis Rego, comdien ; Olivier Rabourdin, comdien ; Christian Benedetti, metteur en scne directeur ; Christine Boisson, actrice ; Jean-Pierre Thorn, cinaste ; Sam Karmann, acteur ralisateur ; Anne Alvaro, comdienne ; Bernard Blancan, comdien ralisateur ; Xavier Durringer, auteur ralisateur ; Pierre Schoeller, cinaste ; Florent Massot, diteur ; Martin Meissonnier, compositeur, ralisateur ; Aline Pailler, productrice radio ; Stphane Briz, ralisateur ; Dominique Cabrera, ralisateur ; Jacques Bonnaff, comdien ; Mariana Otero, ralisatrice ; Laurent Bouhnik, ralisateur ; David Hermon aka Cosmic, musicien ; Jean-Pierre Duret, ingnieur du son, ralisateur documentaire ; Blandine Plissier, metteuse en scne ; Ludovic Bource, compositeur ; Niko Kantes (Sporto Kantes), musicien ; Robert Gudiguian, ralisateur producteur ; Ariane Ascaride, actrice.

Les 1400 autres artistes et crateur.rice.s signataires sur: http://www.nousnesommespasdupes.fr/

*Merci  eux !*

Autre lien :
https://www.ozap.com/actu/binoche-be...rnement/578216

----------


## Ryu2000

> il n'y a pas d'intervention militaire de l'ONU en vue (et je m'oppose davantage  Guaido qu' Maduro, hein).


Si les USA essaient d'intervenir militairement au Venezuela normalement a devrait dmarrer la troisime guerre mondiale, la Russie, la Chine, l'Iran vont tre oblig de venir dfendre ce pays.
Si c'est le bordel au Venezuela c'est  cause des USA.
Maduro, soutenu par l'arme, accuse les USA



> Lors d'une session spciale devant la Cour suprme, qui lui a renouvel son appui, M. Maduro a remerci les militaires pour leur soutien face  ce qu'il a appel un coup d'Etat en marche dirig par l'empire des Etats-Unis.
> 
> Il ne fait aucun doute que c'est Donald Trump lui-mme qui veut imposer de facto un gouvernement, a lanc le dirigeant socialiste, galement soutenu par Moscou et Pkin. Peu avant, il avait annonc la fermeture de l'ambassade et de tous les consulats de son pays aux Etats-Unis.


Le Venezuela va dnoncer les USA  l'ONU pour la panne d'lectricit



> Le gouvernement du prsident Nicolas Maduro a annonc vendredi qu'il allait fournir  l'ONU "des preuves" d'une responsabilit des Etats-Unis dans la gigantesque panne d'lectricit qui a plong le Venezuela dans le chaos.


Les USA devraient arrter de smer le chaos partout...
Ils ont besoin de saccaparer des ressources que possde le Venezuela.

----------


## r0d

> Soit tu es trs fach avec la chronologie


Je ne comprends pas pourquoi tu dis a. Je ne suis pas un expert de l'amrique du sud, mais pour moi ce qui s'est pass au Brsil l'anne dernire, c'est un coup d'tat qui a su se drapper d'un apanage constitutionnel. Je suis persuad que si a avait t un parti de gauche qui avait fait la mme chose, la bourgeoisie mondialise (mdias, politiques, intellectuels) auraient hurl au coup d'tat.
En gros ce que je dis, c'est que ce qui s'est pass ces deux dernires annes au Brsil a donn des ides aux amricains, et qu'ils tentent de faire la mme chose ( Epsilon prs) au Venezuela. Je me trompe peut-tre, mais je ne comprends pas o est le problme chronologique dans ce raisonnement.

----------


## Marco46

> Si les USA essaient d'intervenir militairement au Venezuela normalement a devrait dmarrer la troisime guerre mondiale, la Russie, la Chine, l'Iran vont tre oblig de venir dfendre ce pays.


 ::ptdr:: 

Tu sais que le budget russe pour leurs dpenses militaires c'est  peine plus que la France ?

C'est un peu comme si tu disais que la France, l'Allemagne et l'Algrie allaient venir dfendre le Venezuela contre les USA. Dj ils n'ont pas les capacits de projection ncessaires, mais il n'y a mme pas besoin de jouer le match : Victoire US. C'est All-Blacks vs Portugal au rugby.

Le dlire sur les armes russes et chinoises qui seraient en concurrence avec les USA c'est juste du pur dlire. La supriorit militaire US est absolument crasante en particulier sur un thtre d'oprations en projection. A eux seuls ils font la moiti des dpenses militaires mondiales depuis la fin de la seconde guerre mondiale. Personne ne pourra plus jamais s'aligner avec eux c'est termin. 




> Si c'est le bordel au Venezuela c'est  cause des USA.


C'est un peu rapide comme analyse, avec les gentils d'un ct et les mchants de l'autre. Ils jouent un rle sans aucun doute mais les annes de gestion idologique de l'conomie Venezuelienne ont du suffire  occasionner normment de dgts.

Si la gestion court-termiste des financiers est catastrophique, la gestion idologique de beaucoup de collectivistes l'est tout autant.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Tu sais que le budget russe pour leurs dpenses militaires c'est  peine plus que la France ?


Ouais c'est vrai que la Russie n'a pas un gros budget militaire.
Mais ils arrivent  faire des trucs, il me semble que la Russie a dvelopp des missiles qui ne peuvent pas tre arrt par la technologie anti missile US.
Les missiles a ne fait pas tout, mais c'est bien d'avoir un truc.

Et sinon il y a la Chine qui est fort en IA, a va tre important dans les prochaines guerres.

Je trouve que l'arme US n'est pas efficace, chaque anne il y a 700 milliards de dollar qui sont investi et les rsultats ne sont pas  la hauteur du budget.





> il n'y a mme pas besoin de jouer le match : Victoire US. C'est All-Blacks vs Portugal au rugby.


Les USA dpensent beaucoup plus que les autres pays dans l'arme, mais au final l'arme US n'a pas gagn tant de guerre que a, souvent elle se retrouve embourb et au final la victoire n'est pas clair.
Regardez le Vietnam ou la guerre du Golfe.
La vraie raison pour laquelle les tats-Unis ne gagnent jamais leurs guerres

Je ne crois pas que l'arme US soit imbattable.
Je ne crois pas que les armes Chinoise et Russe soient si faible que a.




> C'est un peu rapide comme analyse, avec les gentils d'un ct et les mchants de l'autre. Ils jouent un rle sans aucun doute mais les annes de gestion idologique de l'conomie Venezuelienne ont du suffire  occasionner normment de dgts.


L les USA font chier en imposant des sanctions (comme en Iran).
Dj pourquoi les USA dcident avec qui ont a le droit de commercer ou pas ?
Si il n'y avait aucun sanction contre le Venezuela, leur conomie se porterait mieux.

Le problme conomique du Venezuela vient d'avant Chavez.
Toute l'conomie tait bas sur le ptrole, il n'y avait aucun autre savoir-faire, tout tait import.
La super spcialisation c'est toujours de la merde, a te rend trop faible, il faut tendre vers l'autonomie et dvelopper le plus de savoir-faire possible.

Quand tout est bas sur le ptrole si t'exportes moins ou pour moins cher, tu risques de faire faillite.
Comme on dit "*il ne faut pas mettre tous ses ufs dans le mme panier*".

----------


## Marco46

> Je ne crois pas que l'arme US soit imbattable.
> Je ne crois pas que les armes Chinoise et Russe soient si faible que a.


Que les chinois et les russes soient en mesure de faire payer cher les USA pour une intervention sur leur propre territoire ou dans leur zone d'influence proche c'est une chose.

Qu'ils soient en mesure d'intervenir massivement  des milliers de kilomtres de chez eux dans la zone d'influence directe des USA je n'y crois pas une seule seconde.




> L les USA font chier en imposant des sanctions (comme en Iran).
> Dj pourquoi les USA dcident avec qui ont a le droit de commercer ou pas ?


Parce que c'est les boss du bac  sable. C'est aussi simple que a.

----------


## el_slapper

> Tu sais que le budget russe pour leurs dpenses militaires c'est  peine plus que la France ?
> 
> C'est un peu comme si tu disais que la France, l'Allemagne et l'Algrie allaient venir dfendre le Venezuela contre les USA. Dj ils n'ont pas les capacits de projection ncessaires, mais il n'y a mme pas besoin de jouer le match : Victoire US. C'est All-Blacks vs Portugal au rugby.
> 
> Le dlire sur les armes russes et chinoises qui seraient en concurrence avec les USA c'est juste du pur dlire. La supriorit militaire US est absolument crasante en particulier sur un thtre d'oprations en projection. A eux seuls ils font la moiti des dpenses militaires mondiales depuis la fin de la seconde guerre mondiale. Personne ne pourra plus jamais s'aligner avec eux c'est termin.


En fait, le match n'a mme pas lieu : les Russes n'ont pas les capacit de transporter - et de garder sous flux logistique - plus qu'un bataillon aux Amriques, plus quelques avions. Ils dclarent forfait.

Enfin soyons srieux : si les USA n'ont mme pas les moyens de dfendre la Gorgie en 2008, les Russes, dont les capacit logistiques sont 40/50 fois infrieures hors de leur continent de base, n'auront certainement pas les moyens de dfendre le Vnzuela. Les Chinois ont des capacits de transport plus intressantes, mais qui sont tributaires du "collier de perles" - les ports amis sur l'ocan indien. Ils ne peuvent donc pas vraiment intervenir sur les autres ocans - a fortiori au Vnzuela,  porte des avions US bass au sol. Leur flotte se ferait couler en quelques minutes, et ils n'ont pas envie de perdre 20 ans d'effort dans ce domaine, pour un mme pas alli mme pas stratgique.




> Si la gestion court-termiste des financiers est catastrophique, la gestion idologique de beaucoup de collectivistes l'est tout autant.


+1000
et on peut mme inverser les adjectifs, et parler de la gestion idologique des financiers, et de la gestion court-termiste des gauchistes, c'est tout aussi vrai.

----------


## BenoitM

> Ouais c'est vrai que la Russie n'a pas un gros budget militaire.


Par rapport  son PIB, elle dpense quand mme pas mal  ::): 
Plus de 5% par rapport  2% pour la France





> Je trouve que l'arme US n'est pas efficace, chaque anne il y a 700 milliards de dollar qui sont investi et les rsultats ne sont pas  la hauteur du budget.


Comment tu juges l'efficacit d'une arme? 




> La vraie raison pour laquelle les tats-Unis ne gagnent jamais leurs guerres


Ca a l'air super neutre comme article  :;): 






> L les USA font chier en imposant des sanctions (comme en Iran).
> Dj pourquoi les USA dcident avec qui ont a le droit de commercer ou pas ?
> Si il n'y avait aucun sanction contre le Venezuela, leur conomie se porterait mieux.


Ben c'est leur droit, c'est l'avantage d'tre une des premires conomies.
(Genre d'avantage que l'UE apporte  :;): )

----------


## MiaowZedong

> Je ne comprends pas pourquoi tu dis a. Je ne suis pas un expert de l'amrique du sud, mais pour moi ce qui s'est pass au Brsil l'anne dernire, c'est un coup d'tat qui a su se drapper d'un apanage constitutionnel. Je suis persuad que si a avait t un parti de gauche qui avait fait la mme chose, la bourgeoisie mondialise (mdias, politiques, intellectuels) auraient hurl au coup d'tat.
> En gros ce que je dis, c'est que ce qui s'est pass ces deux dernires annes au Brsil a donn des ides aux amricains, et qu'ils tentent de faire la mme chose ( Epsilon prs) au Venezuela. Je me trompe peut-tre, mais je ne comprends pas o est le problme chronologique dans ce raisonnement.


Je ne vois pas comment tu arrives  appeller une lection un coup d'tat. Pour toi Macron c'est un coup d'tat aussi? Parce que Macron domine rllement le systme politique grce  un parti qui lui est acquis et dispose d'une majorit  l'Assemble, alors que le PSL de Bolsonaro c'est 5% du Snat et 10% de la Chambre basse. Bolsonaro, ou plutt les gens qui tiennent sa laisse, sont obligs de ngocier sans cesse avec tous les partis vaguement de droite pour gouverner. Appeller a un coup d'tat, c'est vraiment s'aveugler soi-mme...

Quant  la chronologie, c'est simple, la crise au Vnzuela est bien antrieure  l'lection de Bolsonaro et mme la chte de Rousseff. Donc dire que le Brsil a pu influencer la stratgie des USA au Vnzuela, c'est faire fi de la chronologie. Au moment o les premires dizaines de personnes sont tues au Vnzuela, o les USA prennent leurs sanctions, etc, Dilma Rousseff est encore prsident du Brsil.

----------


## r0d

> Je ne vois pas comment tu arrives  appeller une lection un coup d'tat. Pour toi Macron c'est un coup d'tat aussi?


Non, l'lection de Macron n'a pas t un coup d'tat, c'est juste le contexte qui est vici, pas l'lection en elle-mme.
En revanche, l'arrive au pouvoir de Bolsonaro et de sa clique est tout  fait diffrent. Je te propose de prendre connaissance du point de vue des mes copains trotskistes sur le sujet. Il s'agit videmment d'une analyse biaise, comme toute les analyses, il s'agit juste de connatre le biais. Je te mets cet article  dessein, car il reprsente assez bien l'extrme oppos de la "version officielle", celle de la bourgeoisie mondialise, et du coup a offre une vision de l'ventail des opinions sur le sujet.
Aprs on qualifie tout a de coup d'tat ou pas, c'est une question de positionnement.




> Quant  la chronologie, c'est simple, la crise au Vnzuela est bien antrieure  l'lection de Bolsonaro et mme la chte de Rousseff. Donc dire que le Brsil a pu influencer la stratgie des USA au Vnzuela, c'est faire fi de la chronologie. Au moment o les premires dizaines de personnes sont tues au Vnzuela, o les USA prennent leurs sanctions, etc, Dilma Rousseff est encore prsident du Brsil.


Je me permets ici de croasser mon dsaccord. Selon mes quelques connaissances sur ces sujets, la coup d'tat au Brsil que je dnonce ci-dessus a commenc ds fin 2016, alors que celui entam au Venezuela a commenc dbut 2019, avec Guaid qui s'auto-proclame "chef du gouvernement de transition" (alors qu'il n'y avait aucune raison, constitutionnellement parlant, qu'il y ait une transition).

Ce que je dis c'est que la bourgeoisie vnzulienne, avec l'appui des USA, a chang de doctrine rcemment. Avant ils jouaient sur l'affaiblissement conomique, les sanctions, les tentatives dassassinat, etc. Et que depuis 2019, ils ont chang de fusil d'paule, et tentent de faire peu ou prou comme au Brsil, c'est  dire un coup d'tat dguis sous des apparats institutionnels.

----------


## Marco46

> Comment tu juges l'efficacit d'une arme?


Si t'as quelques centaines de millions de barils de crude dans ton sous-sol c'est la capacit  dployer un demi-million de marines pendant 10 ans avec toute la logistique et le support qui va bien + les avions, les blinds, les hlicos, et le tout  des milliers de km de chez toi.

C'est efficace.

Mais le Venezuela c'est plus proche certes, mais c'est quelques centaines de millions de barils de ptrole vraiment tout POURRI, ratio nergtique vraiment dgueux, genre il faut consommer 9 units d'nergie pour en extraire 10 donc beaucoup d'effort pour un gain marginal. Du coup voil.

----------


## MiaowZedong

> Non, l'lection de Macron n'a pas t un coup d'tat, c'est juste le contexte qui est vici, pas l'lection en elle-mme.
> En revanche, l'arrive au pouvoir de Bolsonaro et de sa clique est tout  fait diffrent. Je te propose de prendre connaissance du point de vue des mes copains trotskistes sur le sujet. Il s'agit videmment d'une analyse biaise, comme toute les analyses, il s'agit juste de connatre le biais. Je te mets cet article  dessein, car il reprsente assez bien l'extrme oppos de la "version officielle", celle de la bourgeoisie mondialise, et du coup a offre une vision de l'ventail des opinions sur le sujet.
> Aprs on qualifie tout a de coup d'tat ou pas, c'est une question de positionnement.
> 
> Je me permets ici de croasser mon dsaccord. Selon mes quelques connaissances sur ces sujets, la coup d'tat au Brsil que je dnonce ci-dessus a commenc ds fin 2016, alors que celui entam au Venezuela a commenc dbut 2019, avec Guaid qui s'auto-proclame "chef du gouvernement de transition" (alors qu'il n'y avait aucune raison, constitutionnellement parlant, qu'il y ait une transition).


 Dj, tu confonds Bolsonaro et Temer...et encore une fois Temer est aujourd'hui arrt, comme Lula.
P.S. sinon je ne suis pas en dsaccord avec le fond de nos amis trotskystes, mais ils exagrent et "oublient" les faits qui ne vont pas dans leur sens. Toute gauche un minimum efficace rencontre plus d'obstacles que la droite, dont exemple au Brsil, mais parler de coup d'tat c'est de la rhtorique sans fondement.



> Ce que je dis c'est que la bourgeoisie vnzulienne, avec l'appui des USA, a chang de doctrine rcemment. Avant ils jouaient sur l'affaiblissement conomique, les sanctions, les tentatives dassassinat, etc. Et que depuis 2019, ils ont chang de fusil d'paule, et tentent de faire peu ou prou comme au Brsil, c'est  dire un coup d'tat dguis sous des apparats institutionnels.


Mais ce que tu disais  la base c'est que si le Vnzuela faisait le quart (oui, ce sont tes mots) de la rpression de Macron, il y aurait une intervention militaire. Hors les morts au Vnzuela ne datent pas de l'autoproclamation de Guaido, mais d'avant l'arrive au pouvoir de Maduro et la violence acclre debut 2014, bien avant qu'il se passe quoi que ce soit au Brsil. C'est ce que je te rpte  plusieurs reprises et visiblement, tu ne veux pas entendre.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Mais le Venezuela c'est plus proche certes, mais c'est quelques centaines de millions de barils de ptrole vraiment tout POURRI


Vous vous trompez, le ptrole extra-lourd Vnzulien a beaucoup de valeur. Les USA ont besoin de ce type de ptrole.
Pourquoi lavenir ptrolier des Etats-Unis dpend du Venezuela



> Grce au ptrole de schiste, les Etats-Unis sont devenus le plus grand producteur ptrolier du monde. Si la lgret du schiste convient  merveille *pour la ptrochimie, les pesticides ou le plastique, le diesel et le krosne ncessitent de le mlanger  un brut plus lourd. Pour produire ces carburants, les raffineries du pays importent plus de 500 000 barils par jour de brut extra-lourd du Venezuela.* Le Canada pourrait venir en aide  Washington, mais les capacits limites des transports et les cots importants des sables bitumineux de lAlberta freinent le processus.
> 
> Pour ne pas se tirer une balle dans le pied avec les lourdes sanctions financires imposes par le prsident Trump au rgime Maduro, *les Etats-Unis continuent daccepter les livraisons de brut mais dposent les paiements sur des comptes bloqus*. Qui, entre Caracas et Washington, pourra tenir le plus longtemps, la question est pose.


Le Venezuela possde du ptrole lourd et extra-lourd. Il faudrait investir dans l'extraction et le raffinage et ce serait parfait.Dans le futur le ptrole extra-lourd Vnzulien sera trs demand.

Il y a d'autres ressources naturel en abondance (or, bauxite, fer, nickel,etc). L'or ne peut que prendre de la valeur. (mme si le cour est trafiqu par les grandes banques).

====
C'est quoi ce bordel avec Juan Guaido, il n'a aucune lgitimit, il essaie d'organiser des coups d'tats (ce qui est illgal) et les pays pro USA le soutiennent...
Venezuela :  Certains nont pas tenu parole  lors du soulvement militaire rat, affirme Juan Guaido

Venezuela: Nicolas Maduro accuse Juan Guaido de prparer son assassinat



> Nous naurons pas peur denvoyer ces dlinquants en prison , a-t-il ajout, en qualifiant de  groupe terroriste  le parti Voluntad Popular de Juan Guaido. Juan Guaido sest autoproclam prsident par intrim du pays le 23 janvier et a t reconnu comme tel par une cinquantaine de pays, dont les Etats-Unis. Deux mois plus tard, le Venezuela reste confront  la plus grave crise de son histoire avec une conomie au ralenti, une monnaie naufrage et des pnuries de tout.


Venezuela : Maduro appelle l'arme  tre "prte" en cas d'attaque amricaine



> Maduro accuse Washington de fomenter un "coup d'tat"  son encontre
> Nicolas Maduro, qui s'exprimait devant des soldats pendant l'inspection d'une base de l'tat de Cojedes, accuse le chef de file de l'opposition et Washington de fomenter un "coup d'Etat"  son encontre. "Union, cohsion, discipline, obissance, subordination et loyaut maximale  la Constitution,  la patrie,  la rvolution et au commandant en chef lgitime", a encore ordonn le prsident vnzulien aux troupes.

----------


## MiaowZedong

> Mais le Venezuela c'est plus proche certes, mais c'est quelques centaines de millions de barils de ptrole vraiment tout POURRI, ratio nergtique vraiment dgueux, genre il faut consommer 9 units d'nergie pour en extraire 10 donc beaucoup d'effort pour un gain marginal. Du coup voil.


C'est plutot du ptrole lourd excellent, don't les US importent chaque jour 1 million  un 1.5 millions de barils (oui, malgr la crise et leurs sanctions contre le Vnzuela) pour faire leur diesel. Parce que le ptrole de schiste, trs lger, rends les US autonomes pour l'essence et les autres coupes lgres, mais ne fournit presque pas de coupes lourdes. 

Le hic? Les USA ne paient plus le Vnzuela. Ils dposent l'argent sur des comptes bloqus aux USA, qu'ils rendront disponibles quand ils normaliseront les relations (en clair, quand Maduro sera remplac par un prsident de leur choix) ou si le Vnzuela arrive  avoir gain de cause dans la justice US (bon courage, ils en auront besoin).

Le pire des champs ptrolifres du Vnzuela ne demande "que" une unit investie pour 4 de rcupres. Le pire ratio dans le monde, le bitume solide du Canada, c'est encore une unit investie pour 3 rcupres. Quant aux reserves, on compte en centaines de milliards de barils.

P.S. quant  la guerre d'Iraq, les US n'ont pas import beaucoup de ptrole Iraquien. La raison est plus  chercher du ct des juteux contrats de reconstruction, obtenus par les grandes socits USdont une qui continuait de salarier le vice-prsident US, la corruption totalement dcontracte (et lgale ::aie:: ).

----------


## r0d

> Mais ce que tu disais  la base c'est que si le Vnzuela faisait le quart (oui, ce sont tes mots) de la rpression de Macron, il y aurait une intervention militaire. Hors les morts au Vnzuela ne datent pas de l'autoproclamation de Guaido, mais d'avant l'arrive au pouvoir de Maduro et la violence acclre debut 2014, bien avant qu'il se passe quoi que ce soit au Brsil. C'est ce que je te rpte  plusieurs reprises et visiblement, tu ne veux pas entendre.


Ha ok, effectivement je ne comprenais pas ce que tu voulais dire.
Alors si tu parles des violences de 2014, effectivement, il y a eu des morts des deux cts. Les meutiers taient arms (armes  feu notamment), quips et vhiculs. La violence des meutiers fut telle que la bourgeoisie mondialise n'a pas pu la nier totalement, et donc n'a pas pu intervenir.
Et du coup, je persiste et je signe : si des manifestants vnzuliens pacifistes s'taient fait mutiler  grande chelle comme c'est le cas actuellement en France, cet t suffisant,  mon avis, pour une intervention comme ils ont fait en Syrie ou en Irak. Car si chaque cas est trs diffrent, ils ont au moins une chose en commun : ils ont besoin d'une excuse pour intervenir, quitte  la fabriquer.
Aprs je dis pas, la rpression des meutes  partir de 2014 fut d'une brutalit suprieure  ce que nous vivons ici. Mais elle tait proportionne. Enfin, peut-tre pas proportionne, je n'en sais rien, mais en tout cas plus proportionne que ce que nous vivons aujourd'hui en France. Parce que sincrement, imaginez une seconde que des gilets jaunes se pointent  une manif quips de tous types d'armes dont des armes  feu, monts sur des camions pour charger les forces de l'ordre, vous croyez que a se passerait comment srieusement ?

----------


## ddoumeche

> En fait, le match n'a mme pas lieu : les Russes n'ont pas les capacit de transporter - et de garder sous flux logistique - plus qu'un bataillon aux Amriques, plus quelques avions. Ils dclarent forfait.
> 
> Enfin soyons srieux : si les USA n'ont mme pas les moyens de dfendre la Gorgie en 2008, les Russes, dont les capacit logistiques sont 40/50 fois infrieures hors de leur continent de base, n'auront certainement pas les moyens de dfendre le Vnzuela. Les Chinois ont des capacits de transport plus intressantes, mais qui sont tributaires du "collier de perles" - les ports amis sur l'ocan indien. Ils ne peuvent donc pas vraiment intervenir sur les autres ocans - a fortiori au Vnzuela,  porte des avions US bass au sol. Leur flotte se ferait couler en quelques minutes, et ils n'ont pas envie de perdre 20 ans d'effort dans ce domaine, pour un mme pas alli mme pas stratgique.


Les russes pourraient se contenter d'une base arienne  Caracas o faire atterrir leur Tu-160 faisant le tour du monde de manire amicale. Ce qui fait pousser des cris d'orfraies aux bellicistes nord amricains. Ou amnager quelques docks pour y ravitailler un ou deux sous-marins Akula en patrouille dans le golfe du Mexique. Certes il est vrai qu'on ne voit pas forcment l'intrt et que le risque est grand ... mais personne n'est dans les secrets du Kremlin.
O as-tu vu qu'ils dclaraient forfait ?

----------


## MiaowZedong

Le Conseil Constitutionel a valid le Rfrendum d'Initiative Partage sur la privatisation d'ADP. La prochaine tape est de recueillir un peu plus de 4.7 millions de signatures. J'espre que tous ici vont signer. Je ne suis pas optimiste mais une ptition chez moi a rcemment dpass les 5 millions de signatures, alors allez-y, prouvez que le peuple peut faire de la politique, au moins ponctuellement!

----------


## Ryu2000

Macron arrive avec sa grosse propagande pro UE :
Europennes : Macron  fera tout  pour empcher le Rassemblement national darriver en tte



> Avec, dans lisoloir, une  alternative trs claire  :  *Est-ce quon veut encore construire ensemble lEurope, mme diffremment et en amliorant les choses, ou est-ce quon veut la dconstruire ou la dtruire et revenir au nationalisme ?* 
> 
> Et donc, en France,  je mettrai toute mon nergie pour que le RN ne soit pas en tte , a-t-il dclar devant la presse  lissue du sommet. Car il ny a  pas de mystre  :  Moi je suis patriote franais et europen. Ils sont nationalistes  et veulent  la dconstruction de lEurope . M. Macron redonne ainsi de la vigueur au clivage entre progressistes et nationalistes quil avait dvelopp en 2018 avant de le mettre en sourdine ces derniers mois.


Il y a des gens au RN qui se la ptent un peu :
Elections europennes: Larrive en tte du Rassemblement national ferait tomber le gouvernement pour Jordan Bardella



> *Concernant leuro, nest-ce pas paradoxal de dire que cest  un boulet  pour les Franais mais davoir renonc  en sortir ? Est-ce par peur de lopinion ?*
> Tout le monde saccorde  dire que leuro a eu des consquences nfastes pour lconomie franaise. Mais les Franais, notamment les chefs dentreprise, nous ont dit  leuro a des dfauts mais nous ne souhaitons pas en sortir . Ce qui embte le plus nos adversaires sur cette volution, cest quon est de moins en moins attaquables sur le fond. Notre sortie de leuro pouvait apparatre comme un big-bang institutionnel. Aujourdhui, nos adversaires nont plus rien  nous reprocher.
> 
> Nous voulons absorber les dfauts de leuro dans le cadre des rengociations des traits, notamment  travers la gouvernance de la zone euro. La Banque centrale europenne (BCE) doit avoir pour objectif la lutte contre le chmage et non plus seulement linflation.
> 
> *Cest pourtant interdit par lindpendance de la BCE, qui est inscrite dans ses statuts. Comment les faire voluer ?*
> Les lois sont faites pour tre changes. On ne peut pas dire aux Franais quils nont plus le pouvoir, quil est entre les mains de la BCE et des banques, ce serait inquitant. Cest pourquoi nous voulons y remdier.
> 
> *Florian Philippot dit que le RN ment aux Franais car, pour modifier les traits, il faudrait  un vote  lunanimit des membres de lUE , ce qui parat aujourdhui difficile*
> A ce moment-l, on dit aux Franais quon ne peut rien changer et quon est dans une prison. Florian Philippot est un pessimiste, je suis un optimiste. En ltat actuel, lUE de Bruxelles est totalement carcrale. Mais il ne voit pas quon peut changer les choses. Matteo Salvini a des rsultats concrets sur limmigration, il a fait baisser de 95 % le nombre de dbarquements, il a fait rejeter ​le Ceta (laccord de libre-change Union europenne-Canada) par le Parlement italien. Cest une question de volont politique.


Je dois tre pessimiste comme Philippot parce que moi non plus je ne crois pas qu'on puisse changer les traits de l'UE.

----------


## BenoitM

> Il y a des gens au RN qui se la ptent un peu :
> Elections europennes: Larrive en tte du Rassemblement national ferait tomber le gouvernement pour Jordan Bardella


Et moi qui pensais que c'tait des lections europens et pas franaises  :;):

----------


## virginieh

Bien sur et a ne changerais strictement rien, mais Macron tant trs impopulaire, faire croire qu'en votant pour eux, il le feront peut tre tomber, c'est une promesse de campagne comme une autre

----------


## Ryu2000

Si LREM ne fini pas en tte des lections europennes a ne changera rien mais a fera toujours une preuve de plus que ce parti n'est pas populaire.

----------


## benjani13

> Envoy par Ryu2000
> 
> 
> Il y a des gens au RN qui se la ptent un peu :
> Larrive en tte du Rassemblement national ferait tomber le gouvernement pour Jordan Bardella
> 
> 
> Et moi qui pensais que c'tait des lections europens et pas franaises


Faut pas tre dupe non plus, si LREM arrive en tte ils nous rabcheront que la politique mene actuellement est plbiscit par les franais.

D'ailleurs Loiseau gratte les voix du FN : "Personne ne doit rentrer en Europe si il n'y est pas invit"

https://twitter.com/BFMTV/status/1126540092330446848

----------


## Ryu2000

> D'ailleurs Loiseau gratte les voix du FN : "Personne ne doit rentrer en Europe si il n'y est pas invit"


Vouloir protger les frontires et empcher les migrants d'entrer clandestinement ce n'est pas propre au FN, c'est quelque chose que chaque pays doit faire...
Mme en UE les pays  la frontire extrieur doivent faire leur job et stopper les migrants.

Quels contrles aux frontires extrieures de lespace Schengen ?



> Si  lintrieur de lespace Schengen la libre circulation des personnes est effective, les contrles aux frontires extrieures de cet espace sont renforcs par :
> 
> le dveloppement de la coopration judiciaire et policire avec la cration du SIS (Systme dinformation Schengen), oprationnel depuis 1995, suivi du SIS II mis en uvre  partir davril 2013. Cette base de donnes informatique commune aux tats participant aux accords Schengen fournit le signalement des personnes disparues ou recherches, des vhicules vols, armes drobes, faux billets en circulation ;la mise en place de rgles communes en matire de conditions dentre et de visa pour les courts sjours, de traitement des demandes dasile ;le maintien de contrles volants effectus par les autorits de police ou les douanes pour lutter contre le terrorisme et le dveloppement de la criminalit organise ;la cration en 2004 de Frontex, agence pour la gestion de la coopration oprationnelle aux frontires extrieures de lUE. Cette agence qui concerne lensemble de lUE, et pas seulement lespace Schengen, a t transforme en 2016 en Agence europenne de garde-frontires et de garde-ctes, dote dune force de rserve de 1 500 gardes.


C'est juste du bon sens, personne ne peut dire "Laissons entrer tous les migrants !".
Aprs si aimez laisser la porte de chez-vous grande ouverte en permanence vous faites comme vous voulez.

De toute faon le chmage est dj assez lev comme a on a pas besoin de plus de main-duvres non qualifi.

====
Ecologie, immigration, institutions... Quels sont les programmes des candidats aux lections europennes ?



> LREM
>  La scurit et l'immigration. Le parti d'Emmanuel Macron souhaite dans ce domaine "l'harmonisation des critres de l'asile", "l'augmentation des effectifs de garde-frontires et de garde-ctes" et la "sauvegarde" de l'espace Schengen dans lequel "chaque Etat devra participer  l'effort commun".
> 
> RN
>  La scurit et l'immigration. Le parti de Marine Le Pen estime qu'il est "urgent de protger les frontires extrieures de l'Europe" et souhaite pour cela le rtablissement "des contrles aux frontires nationales". Autres propositions ayant trait  la politique migratoire : "la refonte du systme d'asile", "l'arrt de l'immigration lgale", "l'expulsion des clandestins" et "la priorit nationale pour les aides". Vient, tout de suite aprs, la lutte contre l'islamisme, qui passe par deux mesures : l'expulsion "des islamistes trangers" et la fermeture "des mosques radicales".
> 
> LR
>  La scurit et l'immigration. Les Rpublicains veulent rformer le "Code frontires Schengen" "pour prenniser le rtablissement des contrles aux frontires intrieures" ainsi que le traitement des demandes d'asile en-dehors des frontires europennes, "en amont de l'immigration en Europe" et "en refusant l'ouverture de nouveaux centres d'accueil europens". Le parti suggre galement un triplement du budget consacr aux garde-ctes et aux garde-frontires, ainsi que le rapatriement "systmatique" des bateaux de migrants sur les ctes africaines, ou un fichier europen des personnes faisant l'objet d'une obligation de quitter le territoire.
> 
> ...


Par contre LFI, Gnration point s, le PS, EELV ptent compltement un cble.
Les gars ils veulent aider les passeurs et rcuprer les migrants en mer...

----------


## benjani13

Tiens j'ai trigger Ryu.  ::aie:: 

Sinon Nathalie Loiseau s'est aussi fait remarqu pour avoir promis un "blitzkrieg positif" pour sa campagne, depuis le mmorial de caen...

https://www.francetvinfo.fr/election...e_3433193.html

----------


## bombseb

Sur le sujet des migrants,  chaque fois le dbat tourne autour de "Est-ce qu'on doit les accueillir ou ne pas les accueillir"
J'aimerai bien que le dbat tourne plutt autour de "Doit t-on continuer  dstabiliser des pays trangers" ?

Je rappelle juste que la crise des migrants  commenc avec la dstabilisation de la Libye...

La Libye avant c'tait peut tre pas le paradis sur terre, mais une chose est sur c'est que aujourd'hui c'est devenu un enfer

----------


## Ryu2000

> Sinon Nathalie Loiseau s'est aussi fait remarqu pour avoir promis un "blitzkrieg positif" pour sa campagne, depuis le mmorial de caen...


Je ne vois pas trop le problme...
Les Ramones ont galement utilis le mot "Blitzkrieg" dans la chanson "Blitzkrieg Bop" :



Elle voudrait faire une attaque claire positive de nouvelles propositions, c'est un peu comme a qu'elle s'est rattrap.
Ce qui m'a choqu c'est qu'elle a ressortie la phrase de Franois Mitterand  Le nationalisme, cest la guerre  et je ne suis pas du tout d'accord avec cette affirmation.




> Sur le sujet des migrants,  chaque fois le dbat tourne autour de "Est-ce qu'on doit les accueillir ou ne pas les accueillir"


Il n'y a pas de question, on ne doit pas accueillir de migrants clandestin, c'est la loi.




> J'aimerai bien que le dbat tourne plutt autour de "Doit t-on continuer  dstabiliser des pays trangers" ?


On ne devrait pas.
Sarkozy a fait assassiner Kadhafi dans lintrt des USA (la France n'a rien gagn l dedans, par contre Kadhafi n'a pas ralis son projet de dinar or par consquent le dollar est protg).
On a galement aid les terroristes en Syrie.
L on soutient un gars qui veut faire un coup d'tat aux Venezuela.

La France participe  des oprations alors qu'elle n'a rien  y gagner...

Cela dit les migrants qui sont arrivs en Europe, taient, en grande partie, des Afghans, des rythrens et des Soudanais, il ne me semble pas qu'on soit en train de foutre la merde chez eux.

----------


## benjani13

> Sur le sujet des migrants,  chaque fois le dbat tourne autour de "Est-ce qu'on doit les accueillir ou ne pas les accueillir"
> J'aimerai bien que le dbat tourne plutt autour de "Doit t-on continuer  dstabiliser des pays trangers" ?
> 
> Je rappelle juste que la crise des migrants  commenc avec la dstabilisation de la Libye...
> 
> La Libye avant c'tait peut tre pas le paradis sur terre, mais une chose est sur c'est que aujourd'hui c'est devenu un enfer


Chuuut tu vas finir dans les bureau de la DGSI : https://www.liberation.fr/france/201...france_1723315

En attendant un cargo saoudien a jet l'ancre au port du havre pour prendre livraison de plusieurs canons franais : http://www.lefigaro.fr/flash-actu/ra...udite-20190509

----------


## r0d

Le commerce des armes est probablement le plus gros squelle de la guerre des classes, perdue par les travailleurs.
C'est un commerce qui enrichit les classes possdantes, et qui leur permet de faire en sorte que les pauvres s'entretuent, pour dfendre les intrts des riches...
Mais aussi, et peut-tre surtout, c'est un commerce qui permet une transfusion de l'argent des tats (qui est le rsultat du travail des classes laborieuses) vers des classes possdantes. Parce que les clients des industries de l'armement, ce sont les tats.

Ouais ok, c'est trs marxiste tout a. coutez hein, on se refait pas. Et puis Marx s'tait pas plant sur tout non plus, faut pas dconner quand-mme.

----------


## Phiphi41

Salut,

*Tu as raison sur le fond*, mais tu viens de mettre 160 000 personnes au chmage, c'est ce que reprsente l'industrie de l'armement en France.

----------


## Ryu2000

> En attendant un cargo saoudien a jet l'ancre au port du havre pour prendre livraison de plusieurs canons franais


Vous voyez qu'on a pas besoin de l'UE pour faire du commerce avec d'autres pays  ::P: 
On vend des choses aux saoudiens !  :;): 




> mais tu viens de mettre 160 000 personnes au chmage, c'est ce que reprsente l'industrie de l'armement en France.


Si tu tombes sur un humaniste il va te dire que c'est plus grave de vendre des armes que de fermer des usines...




> C'est un commerce qui enrichit les classes possdantes, et qui leur permet de faire en sorte que les pauvres s'entretuent, pour dfendre les intrts des riches...


J'aurais plutt dis un truc du genre "Dans une guerre les seuls gagnants sont ceux qui prtent l'argent et ceux qui vendent les armes".
Mais c'est vrai que globalement les trs riches ne se battent pas mais envoient des gens pour le faire  leur place.
C'est facile pour les gars comme BHL d'tre pro guerre, ce ne sont pas eux qui risquent leur vie.

----------


## MiaowZedong

> Le commerce des armes est probablement le plus gros squelle de la guerre des classes, perdue par les travailleurs.
> C'est un commerce qui enrichit les classes possdantes, et qui leur permet de faire en sorte que les pauvres s'entretuent, pour dfendre les intrts des riches...
> Mais aussi, et peut-tre surtout, c'est un commerce qui permet une transfusion de l'argent des tats (qui est le rsultat du travail des classes laborieuses) vers des classes possdantes. Parce que les clients des industries de l'armement, ce sont les tats.
> 
> Ouais ok, c'est trs marxiste tout a. coutez hein, on se refait pas. Et puis Marx s'tait pas plant sur tout non plus, faut pas dconner quand-mme.


Ce n'est pas entirement faux. Le problme c'est que le commerce de l'armement existait avant le capitalisme et existera aprs lui. Et pendant longtemps (et encore partiellement aujourd'hui) les armes sont produites par des organismes d'tat. Mais c'est vrai que certaines manufactures d'armes ont t privatises, pour le plus grand bonheur de la classe possdante. Dassault, par exemple, est priv, mais la plupart des entreprises Franaise d'armement appartiennent  l'tat en tout ou partie (Nexter, EADS, Naval Group, Thales...). Donc oui, il y a des chos de ce que tu dis, certains industriels privs font de l'argent dans le commerce des armes, et c'est presque toujours les pauvres qui meurent  la guerre, mais les principaux acteurs restent les tats.

Et puis, Marx ne s'est pas tromp sur tout, il avait mme raison sur beaucoup de choses. L o tu te trompes n'est pas dans l'analyse marxiste mais dans le pacifisme naf.

----------


## el_slapper

> Les russes pourraient se contenter d'une base arienne  Caracas o faire atterrir leur Tu-160 faisant le tour du monde de manire amicale. Ce qui fait pousser des cris d'orfraies aux bellicistes nord amricains. Ou amnager quelques docks pour y ravitailler un ou deux sous-marins Akula en patrouille dans le golfe du Mexique. Certes il est vrai qu'on ne voit pas forcment l'intrt et que le risque est grand ... mais personne n'est dans les secrets du Kremlin.
> O as-tu vu qu'ils dclaraient forfait ?


Considrant la distance avec la Floride et le Texas, la densit de la navy dans le golfe du Mexique, tes TU-160 et des Akula ne feraient pas long feu, et n'auraient pas le temps de faire du dgt. Et les russes le savent. On est pas en Syrie ou les distances logistiques sont en faveur des Russes. Ils aimeraient bien, j'en suis sur, mais ce n'est pas dans leurs moyens.

----------


## r0d

> Salut,
> 
> *Tu as raison sur le fond*, mais tu viens de mettre 160 000 personnes au chmage, c'est ce que reprsente l'industrie de l'armement en France.





> L o tu te trompes n'est pas dans l'analyse marxiste mais dans le pacifisme naf.


Je suis un utopiste et fier de l'tre. Et je clame haut et fort qu'il serait tout  fait possible d'atteindre le plein emploi en France en se passant d'activits nfastes, comme l'armement, la finance et le marketing par exemple.
Mais pour le faire, il faudrait que les possdants acceptent de participer au bien commun. Ou les y forcer, mais c'est pas trop ma philosophie.
Parce des choses  faire, il y en a beaucoup. Ne serait-ce que ce qui concerne la transition nergtique. Sans parler de l'entretien des territoires, du manque de personnel dans la plupart des services publics et autres corps constitus, etc.

Un des piliers du problme c'est la drive des sciences conomiques qui nous ont amen progressivement  un modle qui n'a plus aucun sens:
- payer quelqu'un pour creuser un trou puis le reboucher a fait augmenter le PIB
- s'occuper de ses enfants a ne fait pas augmenter le PIB
- vendre un appareil programm pour tomber en panne au bout de 2 ans a fait augmenter le PIB
- faire les courses pour sa voisine et les lui apporter chez elle a ne fait pas augmenter le PIB
- payer une aide  domicile pour faire la mme chose, a fait augmenter le PIB (alors que cette travailleuse ne gagnera pas assez pour se payer un loyer)
- garder les enfants de la voisine pour qu'elle puisse aller bosser, a ne fait pas augmenter le PIB
- placer ses conomies dans des portefeuilles de titres autant abscons quimmatriels, a fait augmenter le PIB
...

Il est estim que l'ensemble des sommes qui gravitent dans la sphre financire est de l'ordre de 2000 fois ce qu'il y a dans l'conomie relle. 2000 fois !
Les entreprises les plus riches de la plante vendent ... des donnes ! Des donnes putain ! Pas des voitures, pas de la nourriture, pas des logements, non des putains de donnes !
L'conomie est compltement folle, plus rien n'a de sens.

Et je clame haut et fort que si nous remettions un peu d'ordre l-dedans, nous pourrions  la fois mettre en place une conomie saine, thique, morale, qui rpond aux besoin des humains, et qui produit le plein emploi.

----------


## MiaowZedong

> Je suis un utopiste et fier de l'tre. Et je clame haut et fort qu'il serait tout  fait possible d'atteindre le plein emploi en France en se passant d'activits nfastes, comme l'armement, la finance et le marketing par exemple.
> Mais pour le faire, il faudrait que les possdants acceptent de participer au bien commun. Ou les y forcer, mais c'est pas trop ma philosophie.
> Parce des choses  faire, il y en a beaucoup. Ne serait-ce que ce qui concerne la transition nergtique. Sans parler de l'entretien des territoires, du manque de personnel dans la plupart des services publics et autres corps constitus, etc.
> 
> Un des piliers du problme c'est la drive des sciences conomiques qui nous ont amen progressivement  un modle qui n'a plus aucun sens:
> - payer quelqu'un pour creuser un trou puis le reboucher a fait augmenter le PIB
> - s'occuper de ses enfants a ne fait pas augmenter le PIB
> - vendre un appareil programm pour tomber en panne au bout de 2 ans a fait augmenter le PIB
> - faire les courses pour sa voisine et les lui apporter chez elle a ne fait pas augmenter le PIB
> ...


Sauf que tu vas spolier les possdants pour crer ta socit o toutes les ressources sont affectes au bien-tre (humain j'espre, mme si faire souffrir les humains pour le reste du monde vivant, voire minral, est trs  la mode). Et ils vont riposter en faisant intervenir des troupes pour "restaurer l'ordre et les droits de l'homme[qui incluent le droit  la proprit prive]" et comme tu auras dissout l'arme et ferm les fabriques d'armement, tu vas juste te faire craser et mettre en coupe rgle.

De toutes faons, si on suit Marx, le choix devrait tre entre "le socialisme et la barbarie". Mme si on ne prend pas la citation  la lettre, le socialisme tel que l'entendent les marxistes est une forme de socit post-capitaliste, et le capitalisme n'a pas encore fini d'agoniser. Aujourd'hui penser renverser le capitalisme, c'est sans doute tre aussi inefficace que les revoltes populaires de 1749 ou 1775.

----------


## ddoumeche

> Considrant la distance avec la Floride et le Texas, la densit de la navy dans le golfe du Mexique, tes TU-160 et des Akula ne feraient pas long feu, et n'auraient pas le temps de faire du dgt. Et les russes le savent. On est pas en Syrie ou les distances logistiques sont en faveur des Russes. Ils aimeraient bien, j'en suis sur, mais ce n'est pas dans leurs moyens.


Un sous marin Akula est rest un mois du Mexique sans tre repr il y a 2 ou 3 ans. Les amricains ne sont pas rputs pour tre de trs bon oprateurs sonars. Et les Tu-160 n'ont mme pas besoin d'atteindre Cuba pour larguer leurs missiles . On parle de la dissuasion du faible au fort dans un contexte centre amricain.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Chuuut tu vas finir dans les bureau de la DGSI : https://www.liberation.fr/france/201...france_1723315


A propos de cela, un dessin qui m'avait fait marrer (mme si, au final, c'est pas si drle que a).



a, aussi, dans un autre registre du rapport aux journalistes en Macronie...

----------


## benjani13

+1 pour les dessins Jon

Le CSA a publi les temps d'audiences de spot de "pub" attribues  chaque liste pour les lections europenne:



> Par dure dcroissante, les temps attribus sont de 55 minutes et 53 secondes pour la liste de Nathalie Loiseau (LREM/MoDem), 48'11 pour celle de Jordan Bardella (RN), 38'20 pour celle de Franois-Xavier Bellamy (LR), 19'43 pour Raphal Glucksmann (PS/PP/ND), 18'37 pour Manon Aubry (LFI), et 14'14 pour Yannick Jadot (EELV). La dure est de 10'52 pour Jean-Christophe Lagarde (UDI), 8'13 pour Nicolas Dupont-Aignan (DLF), 7'40 pour Ian Brossat (PCF), 4'23 pour Benot Hamon (Printemps europen - Gnration.s), 4'14 pour Dominique Bourg (Urgence Ecologie), et 3'58 pour Florian Philippot (Ensemble patriotes et gilets jaunes).
> 
> Derrire, les 21 listes restantes (dont plusieurs lies aux gilets jaunes) devront se contenter chacune de la dure minimale calcule par le CSA,  savoir 3 minutes et 33 secondes.


trange manire de prjug de la reprsentativit des listes et donc des rsultats d'une lection, autant qu'ils dcrtent le rsultat eux mmes directement... Et ils appelles a "l'quit"...

http://www.lefigaro.fr/flash-actu/eu...istes-20190509

----------


## Jon Shannow

> +1 pour les dessins Jon


Les dessins d'Allan Barte me font beaucoup rire.  ::mouarf:: 




> Le CSA a publi les temps d'audiences de spot de "pub" attribues  chaque liste pour les lections europenne:55 minutes et 53 secondes pour la liste de Nathalie Loiseau


En parlant de Mme Loiseau (drle de bte, celle-l).





> trange manire de prjug de la reprsentativit des listes et donc des rsultats d'une lection, autant qu'ils dcrtent le rsultat eux mmes directement... Et ils appelles a "l'quit"...


Non, pas "quit", mais dmocratie !  ::aie::

----------


## Phiphi41

Salut,

J'ai du mal  comprendre que tout le monde ne peut pas s'exprimer de la mme manire (je ne peux lire le lien), est-ce que c'tait de mme aux dernires europennes ?

Dj que les petits partis n'ont pas tous les moyens d'diter les professions de foix et leur bulletin, si en plus on ne leur permet pas une expression identique aux autres , je ne vois pas o est la dmocratie.

Est-ce que cela vient de rgles tablies avant l'air Macron ? Il ne faut quand mme pas tout lui mettre sur le dos  ::mouarf::

----------


## Jon Shannow

En tout cas, a devient tendu lors des manifs des GJs

Mme si c'est "en marge" de la manif. Faut reconnaitre que les tensions montent, montent, ... A quand la rupture ?  ::aie::

----------


## Marco46

> Je suis un utopiste et fier de l'tre.


Assez naf aussi.




> en France en se passant d'activits nfastes, comme l'armement


C'est pas une activit nfaste, c'est une activit indispensable si tu veux tre indpendant. Soit tu es en capacit de te dfendre seul avec une arme forte, et a suppose d'tre en mesure produire soi-mme son armement, soit tu es le vassal d'un tat qui s'occupe de ta dfense ou te fournit ses armes pour le faire.

Si les armes franaises ont autant de succs, outre du fait de leur qualit, c'est aussi parce qu'elles permettent de diminuer l'influence des USA et des russes.

Cela n'a absolument *aucun* rapport avec le marxisme et la lutte des classes. C'est de la gopolitique niveau maternelle.

Pour le reste, la question est de savoir  qui tu vends ces armes. a ok. C'est pas parce que vendre de la morphine  des enfants est immoral qu'il faut empcher les hpitaux de traiter la douleur.




> Il est estim que l'ensemble des sommes qui gravitent dans la sphre financire est de l'ordre de 2000 fois ce qu'il y a dans l'conomie relle. 2000 fois !


L aussi cela n'a pas aucun rapport avec le capitalisme, c'est simplement du droit. Cf rgles de finances internationales qui abaissent constamment le niveau de rserve obligatoire depuis la fin de la 2nde guerre mondiale.




> - payer quelqu'un pour creuser un trou puis le reboucher a fait augmenter le PIB
> - s'occuper de ses enfants a ne fait pas augmenter le PIB


C'est purement du droit (donc un choix politique). Tu pourrais trs bien avoir un pays avec des lois qui nindemnisent pas les chmeurs et qui rtribuent les personnes au foyer en charge d'enfants.


Tous les problmes que tu dcris sont des problmes de droit c'est  dire un manque de rgulation ou une mauvaise rgulation principalement du au fait que ceux qui rdigent les lois sont trop influencs par des lobbys pour rester politiquement correct. Cela n'a aucun rapport avec la nature du systme de production.

----------


## benjani13

> Salut,
> 
> J'ai du mal  comprendre que tout le monde ne peut pas s'exprimer de la mme manire (je ne peux lire le lien), est-ce que c'tait de mme aux dernires europennes ?
> 
> Dj que les petits partis n'ont pas tous les moyens d'diter les professions de foix et leur bulletin, si en plus on ne leur permet pas une expression identique aux autres , je ne vois pas o est la dmocratie.
> 
> Est-ce que cela vient de rgles tablies avant l'air Macron ? Il ne faut quand mme pas tout lui mettre sur le dos


Mme interrogation. Cela semble nouveau. De ce que je lis en 2014 les listes taient rparties entre deux groupes, ceux qui avaient un groupes parlementaire et les autres (les "petites" listes). Le premier groupe se partageait un temps de parole plus grand que le second. Mais le temps de parole de chaque groupe tait rpartit galitairement entre chaque liste du dit groupe.




> Un dcompte dapothicaire. Pour ce scrutin, le CSA a mis en application pour la premire fois les dispositions de la loi du 25 juin 2018 modifiant les rgles de la campagne audiovisuelle officielle. Avant, les choses taient  relativement  simples. Ainsi, aux lections europennes de 2014, les partis et groupements reprsents par des groupes parlementaires  lAssemble nationale ou au Snat se rpartissaient deux heures dmission, les autres formations ayant prsent des listes mais ne disposant pas dun groupe parlementaire devaient se partager une heure dmission, sans que chacune dispose de plus de cinq minutes.
> 
> Jusquaux lections lgislatives de juin 2017, ces rgles faisant la part belle  la majorit et  lopposition parlementaires nont gure t contestes. La campagne prsidentielle de 2017, llection dEmmanuel Macron et le surgissement sur la scne politique de La Rpublique en marche ont bouscul lordre tabli. A deux semaines du premier tour des lgislatives, le Conseil constitutionnel tait saisi dune question prioritaire de constitutionnalit dpose par En marche ! Selon cette association, ces dispositions  ne permett[aient] pas de reflter limportance dans le dbat lectoral de formations politiques nouvelles et contribuer[aient]  faire obstacle  leur mergence, en mconnaissance du pluralisme des courants dides et dopinions . Le Conseil constitutionnel lui donnait raison, contraignant le lgislateur  laborer de nouvelles rgles.


Ce serait donc bien la faute de Macron! Car pour les dernires lgislative LREM a forc pour avoir un taux d'audience suprieur. En effet ils n'avaient pas encore de groupe parlementaire car LREM tait un nouveau parti, donc ils tombaient dans le second groupe. Mais ils ont plaid au prs du conseil constitutionnel pour avoir un temps de parole suprieur car pour eux ils taient plus reprsentatifs que les listes du second groupe. Mais comme d'habitude avec LREM, ils ont plaid des bons sentiments, donner de l'importance aux petites listes, pour au final passer un projet de loi qui semble faire carrment l'inverse.

LOI n 2018-509 du 25 juin 2018 relative  l'lection des reprsentants au Parlement europen (1) : https://www.legifrance.gouv.fr/affic...tegorieLien=id

https://www.lemonde.fr/politique/art...33_823448.html

https://www.liberation.fr/checknews/...sition_1726484

----------


## virginieh

En fait, a vient de juste avant (mais vraiment juste avant, octobre 2016 de mmoire). 
Ce qui l'a bien arrang puisque les sondages ayant t gnreux avec lui ds les premiers rsultats qu'ils ont publis, il a eu droit d'office a beaucoup plus de temps d'antenne que d'autres.
Reste que les partis dj bien implants, tant dj par dfinition plus connus du public. La nouvelle mouture de la loi est particulirement svre envers ceux qui n'ont pas pignon sur rue en limitant leur temps de parole  quasi rien (comment tenir un argumentaire en moins de 5 minutes contre ceux qui ont plus de 3/4 d'heure ?).

----------


## benjani13

> En fait, a vient de juste avant (mais vraiment juste avant, octobre 2016 de mmoire). 
> Ce qui l'a bien arrang puisque les sondages ayant t gnreux avec lui ds les premiers rsultats qu'ils ont publis, il a eu droit d'office a beaucoup plus de temps d'antenne que d'autres.
> Reste que les partis dj bien implants, tant dj par dfinition plus connus du public. La nouvelle mouture de la loi est particulirement svre envers ceux qui n'ont pas pignon sur rue en limitant leur temps de parole  quasi rien (comment tenir un argumentaire en moins de 5 minutes contre ceux qui ont plus de 3/4 d'heure ?).


Le sujet porte uniquement sur les spots de campagnes l, pas sur le temps de paroles. Donc ce sera plutt du matraquage rpt pour les grosses listes d'un ct et de l'autre pour les petites leur spot passera une seule fois quoi... Faudra pas le louper!

----------


## Invit

Avec un peu (ou beaucoup) de chance, ils vont devoir revoir leur stratgie base sur le matraquage TV. Je viens de tomber sur le terme Cord Cutters qui commence  faire son chemin dans le domaine marketing pour dsigner les gens qui ont coup le flux tl au profit des offres VOD et streaming, pour l'instant ct USA. Je crois avoir remarqu la mme tendance en France (mais mon entourage n'est peut-tre pas reprsentatif). L'espoir fait vivre !

----------


## MiaowZedong

Effectivement, si les rgles de propagande prcdentes n'taient pas parfaites, en garantissant une diffusion gale entre au moins les groupes parlementaires, la France se situait parmi les pays les plus quitables (aussi pour d'autres raisons, comme les contributions financires extrmement encadres). L, les nouvelles favorisent quand mme normment le plus gros, c'est clairement un pas en arrire globalement.

----------


## Ryu2000

> les gens qui ont coup le flux tl au profit des offres VOD et streaming


Les jeunes vont de moins en moins s'informer avec les mdias traditionnels, ils vont trs vite comprendre que les journaux, la radio et la TV c'est de la merde et qu'il y a mieux sur internet (il y a galement pire, mais peu importe...).
Aujourd'hui je serais du de voir une personne de 16 ans fan de BFM-TV et C-News.

Par contre les gens qui ont plus de 60 ans ont une confiance infaillible dans les mdias traditionnels.
Ils se font bien manipuler par le journal TV et les missions avec des "spcialistes".

Le ct inquitant c'est que les gouvernements veulent de plus en plus contrler internet.
Il y a trop de liberts sur internet et c'est dangereux pour le systme. (le mouvement des gilets jaunes est apparu grce  internet)
Pendant la campagne de 2017, les mdias taient tous  fond derrire Macron, la prochaine fois ce Blitzkrieg mdiatique ne fonctionnera peut-tre pas.
Pour l'instant on ne sait pas qui sera le prochain candidat du systme pour 2022, est-ce que ce sera Raphal Glucksmann ? Est-ce que ce sera Marion Marchal ? De toute faon le candidat peut-tre cr peu de temps avant llection (comme Macron en 2017, les mdias ne parlaient que de lui, mais il reprsentait que dalle).

----------


## benjani13

> Avec un peu (ou beaucoup) de chance, ils vont devoir revoir leur stratgie base sur le matraquage TV. Je viens de tomber sur le terme Cord Cutters qui commence  faire son chemin dans le domaine marketing pour dsigner les gens qui ont coup le flux tl au profit des offres VOD et streaming, pour l'instant ct USA. Je crois avoir remarqu la mme tendance en France (mais mon entourage n'est peut-tre pas reprsentatif). L'espoir fait vivre !


Je suis dans la tranche 20-30 ans et franchement dans ces ages l y a plus grand monde qui regarde la tl  part occasionnellement (genre pour le foot)... Les gens ont changs de mdias et pour certains s'informent mieux. Je suis agrablement surpris quand une amie, encore rcemment, me parle de Thinkerview par exemple. Maintenant les marketeux sont pas dupes et Youtube est dsormais dcri par les Youtubers de la premire heure (ceux qui font du contenu d'un minimum de qualit). Ils estiment que Youtube est devenus la tl poubelle 2.0. Mais dans l'ensemble je pense qu'on y gagne tous, en tout cas Internet reste un lieu de libert que l'on doit protger, car fragile et attaqu.

Les politiques se se rattrapent aussi trs bien sur les rseaux sociaux. Et si tous les partis en abusent plus ou moins, LREM est franchement en tte avec des dizaines de milliers de faux comptes et autres trolls. Marlne Schiappa s'est fait pingl pour un compte twitter en soutien ... Marlne Schiappa. Officiellement non reli  elle et LREM, des tas de preuves dmontrent le tlguidage. Preuves qu'elle n'a pas rfut totalement. On pense aussi aux vidos impliquant Benalla, truque et diffuse par Ismal Emilien via des faux comptes Twitter. Mais cela semble tre qu'une partie de l'entreprise consquente de LREM, la fameuse "riposte numrique". Des enqutes ont commenc  fleurir.

https://www.mediapart.fr/journal/fra...ux?onglet=full
Article prcdent lisible sur Reddit : https://www.reddit.com/r/france/comm...mentalise_les/

----------


## Phiphi41

De plus, dans les enveloppes vous n'allez par recevoir toutes les professions de fois, une vingtaine maxi suivant les dpartements.

Donc pour ce faire une opinion ....

----------


## r0d

> Cela n'a absolument *aucun* rapport avec le marxisme et la lutte des classes. C'est de la gopolitique niveau maternelle.


Un jeune homme, n  Malaga en 1881, tait particulirement dou dans tout ce qui touchait au dessin et  la peinture. Ils russit peu  peu  se faire une place parce que sa matrise des diffrents arts graphiques impressionnait.
Et puis un jour, il se mit  peindre des choses bizarres. On appelait a le cubisme. 
Cet homme s'appelait P. Picasso, et pour les gens qui n'ont pas une grande culture dans les arts plastiques (comme moi-mme), ces dernires uvres sont de la peinture ... niveau maternelle.

Je m'offre ce petit apologue railleur afin de rappeler  l'auditoire que la science du jugement est particulirement subtil et dlicat.




> Tous les problmes que tu dcris sont des problmes de droit c'est  dire un manque de rgulation ou une mauvaise rgulation principalement du au fait que ceux qui rdigent les lois sont trop influencs par des lobbys pour rester politiquement correct. Cela n'a aucun rapport avec la nature du systme de production.


J'ai le sentiment que tu es pass  ct de ma diatribe.
Ce que je dnonce, c'est la faon dont sont calculs la cration et l'accumulation de richesse. Plus globalement, je critique la dfinition de ce qu'est une richesse, et ontologiquement, je questionne l'pistm contemporain quant  notre vision des sciences conomiques.
Faire des trous et les reboucher  l'infini permet de faire augmenter le PIB d'un pays. C'est peut-tre un problme de droit, si tu veux, mais j'utilisais cet exemple comme une synecdoque. Ce que je veux dire par l, c'est que globalement, selon notre vision de l'conomie : activit = production de richesse. Et plus prcisment : activit commerciale = production de richesse.
Cette logique me parait compltement errone, et la remettre en question ncessite une dconstruction intgrale de la pense conomique contemporaine.

Les conomistes aiment prsenter leur activit comme une science dure. Mais _la richesse_ est une notion beaucoup trop abstraite pour que l'on puisse s'en servir de fondation pour un difice rigoureux et exact (exact au sens de la logique).
L'ambition de Marx tait bien plus rduite : il s'est "content" d'analyser le capital, et en particulier son accumulation. Analyser _la richesse_ c'est un problme d'une toute autre envergure, et je ne pense pas que ce soit  la porte de l'tre humain.
En revanche, nous pourrions construire une nouvelle science conomique en ne se basant, non pas sur cette notion de richesse, mais sur des notions plus simples et concrtes, comme par exemple les conditions de vie des citoyens.

----------


## r0d

> Avec un peu (ou beaucoup) de chance, ils vont devoir revoir leur stratgie base sur le matraquage TV. Je viens de tomber sur le terme Cord Cutters qui commence  faire son chemin dans le domaine marketing pour dsigner les gens qui ont coup le flux tl au profit des offres VOD et streaming, pour l'instant ct USA. Je crois avoir remarqu la mme tendance en France (mais mon entourage n'est peut-tre pas reprsentatif). L'espoir fait vivre !


J'ai bien peur que ce ne soit malheureusement plus compliqu que a.
Regardez Trump, il s'est fait lire essentiellement grce  internet. L'immense majorit des mdias mainstream taient contre lui. Je crois qu'il n'y avait  peu prs que Fox News qui tait vraiment pro-Trump avant son lection.

Si aujourd'hui les mdias mainstream sont  la botte de la bourgeoisie, c'est parce qu'ils sont influents. D'ailleurs, dire qu'ils sont  la botte de la bourgeoisie c'est trs faux, en fait ils ont t dfinitivement phagocyts, et ils en font aujourd'hui intgralement partie. C'est le mme corps social, aucun n'est  la botte de l'autre, ce sont juste les deux bras d'un mme corps.
Donc si demain les rseaux sociaux qui deviennent plus influents que les mdias mainstream, alors la bourgeoisie va se dbrouiller pour les intgrer dans leur corps social. La transformation a commenc depuis pas mal de temps, et le combat galement.

Encore une fois, le problme est plus profond. Il n'est pas dans les mdias, ou dans les politiques, ou dans la justice. Il est dans l'organisation de l'ensemble des institutions, qui n'est, au final, qu'une machine d'asservissement des pauvres par les riches.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Ils estiment que Youtube est devenus la tl poubelle 2.0. Mais dans l'ensemble je pense qu'on y gagne tous, en tout cas Internet reste un lieu de libert que l'on doit protger, car fragile et attaqu.


Le problme c'est que ds qu'on parle d'un sujet grave la vido se fait instantanment dmontiser et les vidastes ont besoin de l'argent de la publicit (bon aprs ils peuvent se fait sponsoris par des marques, mais il faut qu'ils soient connu).
Le joueur du grenier se fait dmontis ses vidos pour rien du tout (un extrait de la catastrophe du Hindenburg, des images du World Trade Cente, etc).
Mais lui a la chance d'attirer les annonceurs et de pouvoir faire du contenu sponsoris, ce qui est cool (c'est bien d'tre pay quand on travail).




> Et puis un jour, il se mit  peindre des choses bizarres. On appelait a le cubisme.


Avant d'inventer son art Picasso a du apprendre  matriser la peinture de faon classique.
Une fois que sa technique tait parfaite il a pu dconstruire la peinture et crer son truc.
Et en art parfois quelqu'un devient clbre parce qu'il fait quelque chose de nouveau (L'urinoir de Marcel Duchamp).




> ces dernires uvres sont de la peinture ... niveau maternelle.


Ben non, on peut dire un truc lite du genre : "Pour comprendre ces uvres, il faut avoir une grande culture artistique".




> En revanche, nous pourrions construire une nouvelle science conomique en ne se basant, non pas sur cette notion de richesse, mais sur des notions plus simples et concrtes


Le problme c'est que ceux qui ont le pouvoir sont riche, puissant et ils aiment la science conomique actuelle, donc vous ne construirez rien du tout.
On va rester dans la spculation et ce genre de choses, il y aura toujours des gens qui s'enrichirons en parasitant l'conomie, *ils ne produisent rien* mais gagnent normment d'argent.




> Si aujourd'hui les mdias mainstream sont  la botte de la bourgeoisie, c'est parce qu'ils sont influents.


Un mdia suit la ligne ditoriale de son propritaire,  qui appartiennent les mdias ?  des banques, des fabricants d'armes, des gros patrons, etc.
Pourquoi des milliardaires perdent de l'argent en maintenant des journaux en vie  votre avis ? Les mdias sont dficitaire, peu de gens achte le monde, le figaro, etc.

Les gouvernements et les milliardaires aimeraient que YouTube deviennent comme TF1, Canal +, BFM-TV et c'est ce qu'il risque d'arriver.
Les informations qui n'iront pas dans le "bon sens" seront dmontis et drfrenc, les critiques perdront de la visibilit.
Et au bout d'un moment on se tapera la mme propagande que sur TF1 ou Canal +.




> Je suis agrablement surpris quand une amie, encore rcemment, me parle de Thinkerview par exemple.


J'ai t surpris l'autre fois je suis tomb sur l'intervention d'une femme qui critiquait un petit peu l'UE, a restait soft mais c'tait toujours un peu sympa.



Dans les mdias mainstream on ne parle jamais de la fin de l'UE.  ::(:

----------


## Mdinoc

> J'ai bien peur que ce ne soit malheureusement plus compliqu que a.
> Regardez Trump, il s'est fait lire essentiellement grce  internet. L'immense majorit des mdias mainstream taient contre lui. Je crois qu'il n'y avait  peu prs que Fox News qui tait vraiment pro-Trump avant son lection.


D'aprs le forum anglophone que je frquente, c'est inexact: Les mdias "mainstream" (hormis Fox News) tait pro-tout-ce-qui-rendait-l'lection-serre, car a augmentait l'audience (le terme anglais utilis tait "they wanted a horse race") et par consquent on accord autant de valeur aux e-mails de Clinton qu'aux diffrents scandales de Trump runis.
On va dire que c'tait leur notion d'"galit des temps de parole"... ::roll::

----------


## Marco46

> Je m'offre ce petit apologue railleur afin de rappeler  l'auditoire que la science du jugement est particulirement subtil et dlicat.


C'est une manire lgante de ne pas rpondre  la question de l'industrie de l'armement.




> Ce que je veux dire par l, c'est que globalement, selon notre vision de l'conomie : activit = production de richesse. Et plus prcisment : activit commerciale = production de richesse.
> Cette logique me parait compltement errone, et la remettre en question ncessite une dconstruction intgrale de la pense conomique contemporaine.
> 
> Les conomistes aiment prsenter leur activit comme une science dure.


Ce n'est pas ce qui me choque le plus chez les conomistes. Ce qui me choque le plus c'est leur enttement  ignorer purement et simplement la physique et la logique. Cf Jean-Baptiste Say qui est au fondement des thories conomiques.

a c'est un vrai problme parce qu'il nous mne tout droit dans le mur.

----------


## benjani13

> C'est une manire lgante de ne pas rpondre  la question de l'industrie de l'armement.


Question alternative: Est-ce qu'on est oblig de vendre des armes au tout venant pour avoir une industrie de dfense rentable/soutenable?

----------


## BenoitM

> Question alternative: Est-ce qu'on est oblig de vendre des armes au tout venant pour avoir une industrie de dfense rentable/soutenable?


Ce qui serait plus efficace c'est de ne plus acheter leurs produits.
Ne plus le vendre des armes ne les empchent pas d'en acheter ailleurs.
Ne plus acheter leurs produits c'est diminuer l'argent qu'ils ont pour pouvoir en acheter

----------


## Ryu2000

> a c'est un vrai problme parce qu'il nous mne tout droit dans le mur.


Peut-tre qu'aprs s'tre tap le mur, les survivants pourront construire un meilleur systme conomique plus respectueux de l'environnement.
L'conomie nous entranera vers un krach plus puissant que les prcdents, comme d'habitude.

J'ai vu un truc un peu sympa sur un grand mdia mainstream :


Aurlien Barrau est astrophysicien et il parle de fin du monde.




> Est-ce qu'on est oblig de vendre des armes au tout venant pour avoir une industrie de dfense rentable/soutenable?


Parfois la France ne respecte pas ses engagements (ce qui est extrmement grave dans le milieu de larmement) :
La France et la Russie trouvent un accord sur la non livraison des navires Mistral

Mistral : le remboursement de la France  la Russie plus cher que prvu ?



> Daprs  Le Canard enchan , les frais de lannulation de la vente des navires seraient en fait de lordre de 2 milliards.


===
Par contre quand il s'agit de l'Arabie Saoudite ou du Qatar l la France livre  l'heure.
Il doit y avoir des arrangements avec certains gouvernement "Je t'achte des armes et tu ne critique pas ma faon de diriger mon pays", a expliquerai pourquoi Macron ne parle jamais de l'Arabie Saoudite.
Il y a certainement des valises qui vont directement pour le prsident (comme quand Khadafi a donn 50 millions  Sarkozy pour financer sa campagne).

Le gouvernement franais est proche de ceux de l'Arabie Saoudite et du Qatar.
Exportations d'armes : Kowet, Qatar, Emirats, les trois principaux clients de la France en 2017



> Kowet, Qatar, Emirats arabes Unis (EAU), Arabie Saoudite et Inde... C'est le top cinq  des principaux pays clients de l'industrie franaise d'armement en 2017





> Ce qui serait plus efficace c'est de ne plus acheter leurs produits.


 ::ptdr::  ::ptdr::  ::ptdr:: 
Le gouvernement franais veut rcuprer des milliards de la part de l'Arabie Saoudite, donc le pouvoir est sympa avec l'Arabie Saoudite.

----------


## el_slapper

> Un sous marin Akula est rest un mois du Mexique sans tre repr il y a 2 ou 3 ans. Les amricains ne sont pas rputs pour tre de trs bon oprateurs sonars. Et les Tu-160 n'ont mme pas besoin d'atteindre Cuba pour larguer leurs missiles . On parle de la dissuasion du faible au fort dans un contexte centre amricain.


Bof. Un Akula serait dtect au premier usage d'armes.  Il est certes indtectable tant qu'il ne fait aucune action hostile(comme tout sous-marin moderne qui se respecte, il ya  mme un anglais et un Franais qui s'taient percut dans la manche, faute de se dtecter mutuellement), mais ouvrir la porte des tubes  torpilles ou missiles, change compltement la donne. Il coulerait 2-3 btiments, puis serait crabouill par quelques centaines de torpilles.

Les TU-160, c'est diffrent, mais las amricains ne se gneraient pas pour les choper au retour, voire mme  effectuer des actions de reprsailles sur leur base de lancement (ce qui serait en plus lgitim par l'attaque surprise dont ils auraient t victime, la dernire fois, c'tait Pearl Harbor, on sait comment a s'est termin). C'est bien gentil de se dire "on va frapper les USA", mais c'est un peu du suicide quand mme. certes ils feraient un peu de dgt, mais ils n'ont pas les moyens de tenir la riposte. Ils n'ont pas non plus les moyens de rsister face  une attaque amricaine massive si ce sont les amricains qui attaquent les premiers L'effet de surprise tant ce qu'il est, les TU-160 seraient dtruits au sol avant mme que leurs pilotes ne sachent qu'ils sont en guerre. Restent les Akula, mais les amricains prendraient alors certainement le risque de sonder le golfe du Mexique  coup de sonars actifs quelques jours avant une attaque de leur part. Ils seraient reprs, mais l'Akula aussi, et ils feraient rentrer le soum de dtection au port pendant que l'Akula, lui, serait suivi en passif(bien plus facile une fois qu'on sait ou il est).

Dit autrement : si les amricains attaquent les premiers, ils ont prvu le coup et les forces russes seront traites comme il se doit. Si les Russes attaquent, ils feront quelques dgt, mais rien de stratgique, et se feront exterminer juste aprs, tout en passant pour les mchants. Aprs, il reste le scnario de la guerre qui se dclenche par inadvertance; mais on se retrouve quasiment dans le scenario de l'attaque russe, avec juste un peu moins de prparation de leur cot - ils font quelques dgts, mais a s'arrte l. Et, par dfinition, sur ce genre de conflit, la dissuasion ne fonctionne pas, puisque ce n'est pas une attaque dlibre qui provoque le conflit.

Ou alors c'est un frappe nuclaire, mais bon, l, les missiles peuvent partir de Caracas ou de Mourmansk, a ne change rien, l'effet est le mme. Les anti-missiles ont fait quelques progrs, certes, mais pas assez pour empcher l'holocauste nuclaire. Ce n'est pas en stoppant 20/25% des ogives qu'on change quoi que ce soit  l'issue finale. Et ce qui se passe aprs n'a plus d'importance pour qui ce se soit, on sera tous morts en quelques semaines(voire moins).

En bref : c'est de la frime.




> (.../...)Les politiques se se rattrapent aussi trs bien sur les rseaux sociaux. Et si tous les partis en abusent plus ou moins, LREM est franchement en tte avec des dizaines de milliers de faux comptes et autres trolls. Marlne Schiappa s'est fait pingl pour un compte twitter en soutien ... Marlne Schiappa. Officiellement non reli  elle et LREM, des tas de preuves dmontrent le tlguidage. Preuves qu'elle n'a pas rfut totalement. On pense aussi aux vidos impliquant Benalla, truque et diffuse par Ismal Emilien via des faux comptes Twitter. Mais cela semble tre qu'une partie de l'entreprise consquente de LREM, la fameuse "riposte numrique". Des enqutes ont commenc  fleurir.(.../...)


Quand je dis que Macron est trs comptent, je fais en particulier rfrence  sa capacit  utiliser les canaux modernes de communication. Les autres politiciens en sont encore rests aux canaux traditionnels qui ne fonctionnent pas. J'ai reu un tract de l'UDI dans ma boite aux lettres. Poubelle directe. Comme tout le monde. De l'argent jet par les fentres. Ils sont rest au 20 me sicle.

----------


## Marco46

> Question alternative: Est-ce qu'on est oblig de vendre des armes au tout venant pour avoir une industrie de dfense rentable/soutenable?


Je ne sais pas. Mais comme nos "amis" europens prfrent se fournir chez les amricains il faut bien vendre quelque part.

----------


## MiaowZedong

> Question alternative: Est-ce qu'on est oblig de vendre des armes au tout venant pour avoir une industrie de dfense rentable/soutenable?


 l'chelle de la France (ou du Royaume-Uni, ou de l'Allemagne...) oui, ou peu s'en faut. Les armes Europenes sont trs petites et mal finances par rapport  la taille de nos conomies (au point de violer le trait de l'OTAN, qui engage  verser au minimum 2% du PIB pour l'arme), et les Europens n'ont presque plus de sphres d'influence o imposer l'achat de nos armes. Du coup, c'est dur de rentabiliser la R&D, alors chaque exportation est prcieuse.

Depuis longtemps on entend rsoudre le problme par des procurements Europens communs, avec quelques russites mulitnationales comme les frgates Horizon et FREMM, l'hlicoptre NH90, ou l'Eurofighter Typhoon. Mais globalement les pays ont beaucoup de mal  tomber d'accord sur des programmes d'armement communs, d'o qu'on se retrouve avec des cots unitaires trs levs (le Leclerc char le plus cher du monde, etc).

C'est le drame rcurrent de l'Europe: nous savons que nous avons besoin de travailler ensemble, mais nous n'y arrivons pas.

----------


## el_slapper

> (.../...)Encore une fois, le problme est plus profond. Il n'est pas dans les mdias, ou dans les politiques, ou dans la justice. Il est dans l'organisation de l'ensemble des institutions, qui n'est, au final, qu'une machine d'asservissement des pauvres par les riches.


C'est un peu plus compliqu que cel, quand mme. A te lire, on dirait un complot. Ce n'est pas le cas. On a des acteurs majeurs indpendants qui cherchent juste  accroitre leur propre position dominante. L'effet peut sembler similaire  ce que tu dcris, mais l'intentionalit est trs diffrente. Comme dit Mdinoc, le but du jeu est de faire du buzz. Les gilets jaunes ont aussi pris dans l'opinion parce-que les mdias ont trouv que c'tait un buzz qui faisait vendre. C'est loin d'tre la seule raison, hein, mais a les a aids. Alors que toute forme d'meute peut tre considre comme nuisible par la bourgeoise en gnral(c'est incontrl, donc dangereux), elle est au contraire considre comme une aubaine par la bourgeoisie mdiatique. Qui fait vendre sur le conflit.

Et si ladite bourgeoise tente aujourd'hui de contrler internet, a comporte plusieurs facettes. Une facette politique(cf Macron et l'anonymat en ligne), mais aussi une facette conomique. Les propritaires des rseaux sociaux, eux, profitent de l'anonymat en ligne, et de la libert offerte aux petites gens(ainsi que des leviers offerts pour les manipuler) - c'est leur fonds de commerce - l ou le reste de la bourgeoisie se sent menace. La bourgeoisie n'est pas une entit unique. Elle est compose de nombreux lments, souvent en conflit les uns avec les autres. Chacun essaye de contrler son propre proltariat, bien videmment, mais si librer le proltariat du voisin peut aider, aucun scrupule ne sera constat. Le proltariat de Macron, ce sont les gilets jaunes(enfin, pas que, mais c'est la partie qui lui pose problme). Donc il cherche  les contrler. Mais ils rapportent de l'argent  facebook, donc David Zuckerberg va se faire un plaisir de les laisser s'exprimer et prendre du volume.

Les riches peuvent trs bien se tirer dans les pattes. Ils en profitent souvent pour asservir les pauvres - mais pas toujours, et pas tous. Cette vision marxiste du capital comme une entit abstraite, unique, unitaire, soude, est trs imprcise. Elle permet un certain niveau d'analyse  un certain niveau d'abstraction, mais trouve quand mme assez vite ses limites. Si ils taient tous de mche, allis entre eux, les gilets jaunes seraient dj tous au secret. Ca n'en fait pas des gentils garons(oh que non), mais pour combattre son ennemi, il faut le comprendre; et l'analyse marxiste me semble assez faible  ce sujet.

----------


## benjani13

> Quand je dis que Macron est trs comptent, je fais en particulier rfrence  sa capacit  utiliser les canaux modernes de communication. Les autres politiciens en sont encore rests aux canaux traditionnels qui ne fonctionnent pas. J'ai reu un tract de l'UDI dans ma boite aux lettres. Poubelle directe. Comme tout le monde. De l'argent jet par les fentres. Ils sont rest au 20 me sicle.


Disons qu'il excelle pour en utiliser les travers. D'autres que lui font bien mieux dans leur utilisation lgitime. Je pense notamment  Mlenchon qui est le politique le plus suivi sur Youtube, plus de 400K abonnes. Presque tous les hommes et femmes politiques ont voulu copier les "codes" de youtube (c'est  dire faire comme les Cyprien et Norman), et ils se sont tous ridiculiss. D'autres comme Mlenchon ou Ruffin se sont juste servit de Youtube pour parler plus directement aux gens et a marche plutt bien. Sans compter les partis qui n'ont pu exister que grce aux nouveaux vecteurs de communications comme l'UPR et qui en profitent plutt bien. Une analyse des politiques sur Youtube:

----------


## Ryu2000

> chez les amricains


Moi j'aurais plutt dis : Comme nos voisins europens prfrent acheter chez notre "ami" amricain (...).
Parce que les gouvernements pensent tre ami avec les USA, alors qu'ils sont *soumis* aux USA.
Les USA ce n'est pas un pays ami, c'est un pays qui nous donne des ordres (en ce moment c'est "achetez du matriel 5G US et surtout pas chinois").

Avec l'armement on ne sait jamais ce qu'il y a derrire, mais c'est parfois louche :
Armement: c'est officiel, la Belgique prfre le F-35 amricain au Rafale
Le F-35 est tout pourri, c'est bizarre de vouloir acheter a...

Pourquoi la Belgique (et dautres pays europens) prfrent acheter des avions de chasse amricains?



> La Belgique, tout comme lItalie et les Pays-Bas, ont prfr acheter amricain plutt queuropen pour leur dfense arienne. *Et ce nest ni le prix, ni les capacits techniques du F-35 qui les ont convaincu, mais leurs alliances.*


Les USA font pression sur des pays pour les forcer  acheter de la merde.

Bon aprs vu comme a, ouais on dirait que la Belgique n'a pas trop confiance dans les autres pays de l'UE :



> Si la Belgique justifie son choix pour des raisons techniques: coordination plus simple avec les pays voisins (comme les Pays-Bas), emport de bombes, interoprabilit au sein de l'Otan la raison serait surtout diplomatique.
> 
> "Le choix de l'avion de chasse fait partie des achats les plus stratgiques pour un pays. Cest une arme de souverainet et choisir une technologie, cest sengager pour 30 ou 40 ans. Vous tes ensuite pieds et poings lis avec votre fournisseur", affirme Philippe Plouvier, directeur associ au Boston Consulting Group sur les questions de dfense et d'aronautique. "Si vous faites une carte du monde, des achats davions de chasse par pays, cest trs rvlateur des alliances. *Quand la Belgique choisit le F-35, elle choisit un parapluie de dfense amricain plutt que franco-allemand*", poursuit-il.


Mais je pense qu'il y a des arrangements secrets derrire.

----------


## r0d

Bon aujourd'hui c'est trolldi, alors je lance une discussion  haut risque tollesque (trollatoire?) :
Avez-vous dcid si vous allez voter le week-end prochain ? 
Si oui, avez-vous dcid pour qui ? 
Si non, vote blanc ou abstention ?

Pour vous prouver ma bonne foi, je commence :
Moi j'ai finalement dcid de me dplacer et d'aller poser un bulletin dans l'urne. Un bulletin que j'aurai pralablement faonn, et qui reprsentera un joli A majuscule et lgrement asymtrique, circonscrit dans un cercle parmnidien, reprsentant la puret et la perfection. En ce qui concerne la direction artistique, je pense opter pour du rouge sang pour le logo, et un joli noir mat qui sera du plus bel effet en arrire-plan. 

;p

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Avez-vous dcid si vous allez voter le week-end prochain ?


Oui



> Si oui, avez-vous dcid pour qui ?


Oui, ce sera la liste de LFI

Pas pour Mlenchon en lui mme, mais parce que c'est le seul parti qui fait peur  Macron et sa clique de branquignoles (dans la clique de Macron je mets LR, PS, Modem, UDI EELV). 
Je regrette quand mme qu'il n'y ait pas UNE seule liste de vraie gauche !  ::calim2::

----------


## MiaowZedong

> Oui
> 
> Oui, ce sera la liste de LFI
> 
> Pas pour Mlenchon en lui mme, mais parce que c'est le seul parti qui fait peur  Macron et sa clique de branquignoles (dans la clique de Macron je mets LR, PS, Modem, UDI EELV). 
> Je regrette quand mme qu'il n'y ait pas UNE seule liste de vraie gauche !


Je pense que LFI reprsente bien une vraie gauche, tendance rformiste. Ce n'est pas vraiment ma tasse de th mais comme c'est la seule liste de gauche certaine d'avoir des lus, je vais aussi voter tactiquement pour LFI (ma  premire lection Franaise!).

Et puis, si jamais LFI arrive  reformer en pronfondeur la socit par le jeu lectoral, tant mieux, et s'ils n'y arrivent pas un bulletin dans l'urne de temps en temps ne me cote rien et ne m'empche pas d'attendre une situation rvolutionnaire.

----------


## Marco46

> Bon aujourd'hui c'est trolldi, alors je lance une discussion  haut risque tollesque (trollatoire?) :
> Avez-vous dcid si vous allez voter le week-end prochain ? 
> Si oui, avez-vous dcid pour qui ? 
> Si non, vote blanc ou abstention ?


Je retournerai voter quand Sarkozy sera pass au 20h de TF1  genoux, menott et avec une boule de soumission dans la bouche pour prononcer le texte suivant : "Echhh u  oi our a on i u ion eu o  enne euh euh ill ept".

----------


## Invit

Pour ma part, j'hsite  voter _utile_ pour la premire fois de ma vie en mettant un bulletin urgence cologique, mais je n'ai pas encore pris le temps de faire les recherches ncessaires. Si le parti n'est pas nickel, ce sera pour LO.

----------


## yolle

"J' peux pas encaisser les drapeaux,
Quoi que le noir soit le plus beau." 
- Renaud -

Bon, faute de grives .... LFI.

----------


## halaster08

> Pour vous prouver ma bonne foi, je commence :
> Moi j'ai finalement dcid de me dplacer et d'aller poser un bulletin dans l'urne. Un bulletin que j'aurai pralablement faonn, et qui reprsentera un joli A majuscule et lgrement asymtrique, circonscrit dans un cercle parmnidien, reprsentant la puret et la perfection. En ce qui concerne la direction artistique, je pense opter pour du rouge sang pour le logo, et un joli noir mat qui sera du plus bel effet en arrire-plan.


Je me demande ce que ce A reprsente ...
Asselineau ? tu vas voter UPR ?

----------


## r0d

> Je me demande ce que ce A reprsente ...
> Asselineau ? tu vas voter UPR ?


Trolldi c'tait hier hein  ::D:

----------


## benjani13

> Trolldi c'tait hier hein


Oh y a personne le weekend ici donc a compte pas :p







Allez big up les UPRistes, j'ai rien contre vous mais  un moment va falloir srieusement penser  travailler votre image si vous voulez russir  porter vos revendications.  ::aie::

----------


## Ryu2000

part Mingolito, qui va voter LREM ?
J'aimerais bien que des macronistes expliquent en quoi LREM c'est bien.

L'abstention va surement tre autour des 55%.

----------


## Loceka

> Avez-vous dcid si vous allez voter le week-end prochain ? 
> Si oui, avez-vous dcid pour qui ? 
> Si non, vote blanc ou abstention ?


Permets-moi de rpondre rellement  la question : Oui.
J'ai en effet dcid si j'allais voter ou non le week-end prochain, et non, je n'irai pas.

Par contre je vois pas l'intrt de se dplacer si c'est pour voter nul, a j'avoue que j'ai jamais pig.

Mais je crois que pour la premire fois ma carte d'electeur restera compltement vide du dbut  la fin. Si c'est pour se faire dpasser par des gens qui prfrent lire Macron en pensant qu'il reprsente le renouveau, je ne vois pas ce que je peux faire  mon niveau.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Par contre je vois pas l'intrt de se dplacer si c'est pour voter nul


C'est pour exprimer l'ide "je crois en la dmocratie, mais aucune option ne me convient".




> Si c'est pour se faire dpasser par des gens qui prfrent lire Macron en pensant qu'il reprsente le renouveau


Si les gens qui n'aiment pas Macron ne vont pas voter, il risque de se faire rlire en 2022.
En 2017 les franais ont subi une grosse campagne de propagande et il a suffi de 18,19% des inscrits au premier tour pour gagner.

----------


## Darkzinus

J'irai voter mais mon choix n'est pas dfinitivement arrt. Par contre il est probable (certain si on est raliste) que mon choix ne fasse pas un gros score

----------


## Jon Shannow

Un petit point de vue sur la tactique LREM pour les europennes

----------


## Phiphi41

> J'aimerais bien que des macronistes expliquent en quoi LREM c'est bien.


Il faudrait surtout trouver qui peut redresser la France, diminue sa dette, diminuer ses dpenses publiques, tout en augmentant le pouvoir d'achat et en gardant les services publiques gratuits comme la sant, etc ...

Si un candidat au prochaine prsidentielle peut promettre cela (dans la mesure o ils mentent tous) alors on verra.

----------


## Ryu2000

> J'irai voter mais mon choix n'est pas dfinitivement arrt. Par contre il est probable (certain si on est raliste) que mon choix ne fasse pas un gros score


Il faut toujours voter comme a ! Moi je vote toujours pour des partis qui font des petits scores.
L comme c'est de la proportionnelle  un tour, il y a moyen d'avoir un lu. Il va y avoir 79 dputs europens franais qui vont se faire lire.




> Il faudrait surtout trouver qui peut redresser la France, diminue sa dette, diminuer ses dpenses publiques, tout en augmentant le pouvoir d'achat et en gardant les services publiques gratuits comme la sant, etc ...


Tu ne peux pas tout faire...
On essaie pas de diminuer la dette, on essaie de ralentir son augmentation et c'est pour a qu'il y a une forte politique d'austrit.
L'UE  impos une rgle de 3% de dficit public (Maastricht), donc on est oblig de diminuer la qualit des services publics.

Aprs si tu crois les calculs de l'INSE le pouvoir d'achat augmente ^^
De toute faon changer de prsident a ne change pas grand chose, puisque la plupart de rgles viennent de l'UE et ya plein de lois qui ne peuvent tre chang qu' l'unanimit (donc c'est impossible).




> Si un candidat au prochaine prsidentielle peut promettre cela (dans la mesure o ils mentent tous) alors on verra.


Un politicien n'a pas a tenir ses promesses, rien ne l'oblige  essayer de faire ce qu'il a dit pendant la campagne. (Trump essaie de le faire et a a surpris tout le monde)
Maintenant c'est du one shot : Sarkozy / Hollande. (peut-tre Macron ?)

Heureusement qu'il y a le FN pour faire pouvantail et pour motiver les gens  aller voter pour l'autre. Mais a fonctionnera de moins en moins.

----------


## r0d

> Par contre je vois pas l'intrt de se dplacer si c'est pour voter nul, a j'avoue que j'ai jamais pig.


Aucun intrt, c'est juste pour m'amuser. Et puis dans la foule, je pense que je vais me porter volontaire pour participer au dpouillement.
Il s'agit l d'activits socialisantes et vectrices de politique. Je le fait parce que tout ceci m'intresse, je suis bien conscient que a n'a aucun intrt pour l'lection en elle-mme.

----------


## Gunny

Je vais voter au Danemark pour les europennes (pour les candidats danois). Probablement pour Alternativet, qui combine cologisme, europhilie et socialisme. D'ailleurs, le Danemark doit aussi voter pour l'lection du parlement (la plus importante lection nationale) moins de 2 semaines aprs.

----------


## Loceka

> Aucun intrt, c'est juste pour m'amuser. Et puis dans la foule, je pense que je vais me porter volontaire pour participer au dpouillement.
> Il s'agit l d'activits socialisantes et vectrices de politique. Je le fait parce que tout ceci m'intresse, je suis bien conscient que a n'a aucun intrt pour l'lection en elle-mme.


Mais du coup t'es de retour dans la Mre Patrie ?

----------


## MiaowZedong

> Il faudrait surtout trouver qui peut redresser la France, diminue sa dette, diminuer ses dpenses publiques, tout en augmentant le pouvoir d'achat et en gardant les services publiques gratuits comme la sant, etc ...
> 
> Si un candidat au prochaine prsidentielle peut promettre cela (dans la mesure o ils mentent tous) alors on verra.


Donc en gros tu veux dpenser moins pour avoir plus? a ne te parait pas irraliste?

----------


## ManusDei

> Bon aujourd'hui c'est trolldi, alors je lance une discussion  haut risque tollesque (trollatoire?) :
> Avez-vous dcid si vous allez voter le week-end prochain ? 
> Si oui, avez-vous dcid pour qui ? 
> Si non, vote blanc ou abstention ?


Oui. Je voterais pour Gnrations.
Je veux voter pro-europen (surprise !), LREM en ce moment ce n'est pas possible et EELV non plus  cause de leurs points de vues hallucins sur la sant.




> Pour vous prouver ma bonne foi, je commence :
> Moi j'ai finalement dcid de me dplacer et d'aller poser un bulletin dans l'urne. Un bulletin que j'aurai pralablement faonn, et qui reprsentera un joli A majuscule et lgrement asymtrique, circonscrit dans un cercle parmnidien, reprsentant la puret et la perfection. En ce qui concerne la direction artistique, je pense opter pour du rouge sang pour le logo, et un joli noir mat qui sera du plus bel effet en arrire-plan.


J'aurais bien dit que c'est pas sympa pour les assesseurs car les bulletins nuls prennent beaucoup de temps  grer mais vu qu'il n'y aura pas des masses de votants...

----------


## Gunny

> Oui. Je voterais pour Gnrations.


Tiens d'ailleurs Alternativet (que j'ai mentionn ci-dessus) fait partie avec Gnration S (et d'autres partis europens) de l'initiative Printemps Europen : https://europeanspring.net/

----------


## r0d

> Mais du coup t'es de retour dans la Mre Patrie ?


Oui a fait dj quelques annes.
Je viens de comprendre pourquoi du dis a : j'avais oubli de mettre  jour mon profil. Erreur corrige  ::):

----------


## Bubu017

J'irai voter, c'est une proportionnel autant en profiter. J'aimerais bien voter vert mais quand je vois les politiques d'EELV a en donne pas envie. Faut que je me renseigne sur tous les autres partis dont on n'a pas eu les papiers.

----------


## Phiphi41

> Donc en gros tu veux dpenser moins pour avoir plus? a ne te parait pas irraliste?


Tout  fait, c'est pourtant ce que veulent les gilets jaunes, et aucun prsident n'y arrivera, donc qui peut remplacer *actuellement* Macron pour faire mieux ????

----------


## Ryu2000

> c'est pourtant ce que veulent les gilets jaunes


Les gilets jaunes demandent un systme dmocratique plus reprsentatif.
Ils aimeraient pouvoir proposer des rfrendums en tout domaine (et ils aimeraient que les rfrendums soient respects et que a ne finisse pas comme le rfrendum franais sur le trait tablissant une constitution pour l'Europe).

Bon aprs il y a aussi du : "vous faites chier avec la limitation  80 km/h et vos taxes sur le carburant", parce que quand tu n'habites pas en ville, tu ne peux pas te passer d'une voiture.

Une fois qu'un travailleur a pay tout ce qu'il doit payer (logement, assurances, nourriture, factures, abonnements, etc) il ne lui reste plus rien.
Il y a des riches qui vitent de payer des impts, en parallle il y a une classe moyenne qui disparat et qui passe  la classe en dessous.

----------


## benjani13

> Donc en gros tu veux dpenser moins pour avoir plus? a ne te parait pas irraliste?


Si un jour on arrive  garder tout l'argent qui nous file entre les doigts je pense qu'on financerait 10 fois nos services publics. Tous l'argent de l'tat qui part au copain du prive sous des prtextes fallacieux, les privatisations douteuses, tous les dtournements  toutes les chelles des emplois fictifs aux affaires  plusieurs milliards du type Uramin, toutes les caisses noires, ... 

Et si en plus les grandes fortunes et grosses boites payaient correctement l'impt vous imaginez... Mais non les franais acceptent de se couper un bras et sont prs  tendre le deuxime si on leur demande...

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Donc en gros tu veux dpenser moins pour avoir plus? a ne te parait pas irraliste?


Bof, on arrive bien  toujours donner plus d'argent  l'tat et avoir de moins en moins de services en retour. Alors pourquoi pas inverser la tendance ? Rcuprons le fric qui part dans les poches de ceux qui en ont le moins besoin pour le remettre  la collectivit. Il suffit d'inverser le schma actuel.

----------


## Marco46

> Tout  fait, c'est pourtant ce que veulent les gilets jaunes, et aucun prsident n'y arrivera, donc qui peut remplacer *actuellement* Macron pour faire mieux ????


Qui je ne sais pas, mais peut mieux faire je dirais plutt qui peut faire pire ? Tout le monde semble l'oublier mais on est vraiment pas pass loin d'avoir l'tat qui se fait couper la tte (au sens symbolique) avec extraction de Sa Majest en hlico ... Yavait une vraie fentre pour un coup d'tat en dcembre. C'est pas arriv depuis la guerre d'Algrie je pense. C'est vraiment vraiment chaud chaud chaud.

Il ne faut pas oublier que les GJ sont surtout des ruraux et que dans la ruralit ils paient plus d'impts et de taxes qu'avant pour moins de services publics car ceux-ci se concentrent dans les zones urbaines.

Donc eux ils demandent plus avec moins parce que pour le moment ils se font mettre en payant autant que les autres pour avoir beaucoup moins.

Donc c'est compltement logique et comprhensible ils demandent juste un meilleur quilibre des dpenses d'un point de vue territorial.

Enfin c'est tout  fait possible d'avoir plus en payant moins au global, il s'agit juste de faire payer ce que certains doivent  la collectivit. On va pas ressortir les chiffres ces des dizaines de milliards d'euros de fraude et d'optimisation chaque anne.

----------


## r0d

> je dirais plutt qui peut faire pire ?


C'en est presque amusant, je me pose la mme question  chaque nouveau gouvernement depuis Chirac...
Parce que l, si on prend la situation en France dans son ensemble, c'est vraiment ahurissant. Les GJs ne sont que l'cume de l'ocan de dysfonctionnements.
Par exemple, les urgences sont en grve un peu partout en France depuis des mois, mais les mdias n'en parlent pas. En fait, la plupart des corps constitus sont en crise.

Donc d'un ct, les institutions sont malades, et la classe moyenne est corche. Et de l'autre ct, les riches et les grandes entreprises se goinfrent comme jamais.
Cette situation est injuste et inefficace. C'est une tendance lourde depuis prs d'un demi-sicle, mais avec Macron, a atteint des proportions qui sont draisonnables. Macron n'est pas intelligent, comme tentent de nous le vendre les mdias, c'est un idologue forcen, sa place est dans un hpital psychiatrique. De mme que sa clique, et en premier lieu Castaner le boucher, qui n'a rien  envier aux pires dictateurs contemporains.

----------


## benjani13

> C'en est presque amusant, je me pose la mme question  chaque nouveau gouvernement depuis Chirac...
> Parce que l, si on prend la situation en France dans son ensemble, c'est vraiment ahurissant. Les GJs ne sont que l'cume de l'ocan de dysfonctionnements.
> Par exemple, les urgences sont en grve un peu partout en France depuis des mois, mais les mdias n'en parlent pas. En fait, la plupart des corps constitus sont en crise.


L'interviewer de thinkerview a une formule pas mal : les gilets jaunes ne sont que le canari dans la mine qui nous alerte d'une situation explosive. Je trouve l'image parfaite, jusqu' la couleur des plumes.




> Donc d'un ct, les institutions sont malades, et la classe moyenne est corche. Et de l'autre ct, les riches et les grandes entreprises se goinfrent comme jamais.
> Cette situation est injuste et inefficace. C'est une tendance lourde depuis prs d'un demi-sicle, mais avec Macron, a atteint des proportions qui sont draisonnables. Macron n'est pas intelligent, comme tentent de nous le vendre les mdias, c'est un idologue forcen, sa place est dans un hpital psychiatrique. De mme que sa clique, et en premier lieu Castaner le boucher, qui n'a rien  envier aux pires dictateurs contemporains.


Finalement notre salut vient du fait que ce systme produit de la mdiocrit, chaque nouvelle classe politique et classe dirigeante tant plus idiote et folle que la prcdente... Aujourd'hui ils ont coup les derniers liens qui maintenaient les gens dans un minimum de confort zombifiant, les cons... Les gens se sont rveills, et mme si le mouvement des gilets jaunes se tarie nous avons maintenant je pense une forme d'arme de rserve de manifestants, surentraine aprs 6 mois de manifs, qui se mobilisera lorsqu'il le faudra. On voit ce qu'une simple taxe aujourd'hui a caus, je vous laisse imaginer ce que la prochaine crise financire produira avec une population dsormais veille.

----------


## MiaowZedong

> C'en est presque amusant, je me pose la mme question  chaque nouveau gouvernement depuis Chirac...
> Parce que l, si on prend la situation en France dans son ensemble, c'est vraiment ahurissant. Les GJs ne sont que l'cume de l'ocan de dysfonctionnements.
> Par exemple, les urgences sont en grve un peu partout en France depuis des mois, mais les mdias n'en parlent pas. En fait, la plupart des corps constitus sont en crise.
> 
> Donc d'un ct, les institutions sont malades, et la classe moyenne est corche. Et de l'autre ct, les riches et les grandes entreprises se goinfrent comme jamais.
> Cette situation est injuste et inefficace. C'est une tendance lourde depuis prs d'un demi-sicle, mais avec Macron, a atteint des proportions qui sont draisonnables. Macron n'est pas intelligent, comme tentent de nous le vendre les mdias, c'est un idologue forcen, sa place est dans un hpital psychiatrique. De mme que sa clique, et en premier lieu Castaner le boucher, qui n'a rien  envier aux pires dictateurs contemporains.


J'allais mettre un pouce vert, mais non, il y avait encore une fois l'hyperbole de trop. Castaner n'a pas (encore?) fait tirer  balles relles, aucun GJ n'a encore t tortur dans le sous-sol d'un commissariat, les familles des GJ ne sont pas massacres, tortures, violes, on n'a pas encore vu de dconnection d'Internet, etc etc. Le pire, dans ta raction, c'est que non seulement on est loin d'une dictature, mais on est aussi loin des pires atrocits policires de la Vme Rpublique. Il n'y a pas eu de Charonne, il n'y a pas eu de 17 Octobre 1961, il n'y a pas eu de Mai 68 avec le SAC dguiss en ambulanciers qui emmenaient les manifestants pour les torturer. Il n'y a pas eu d'acharnement sur une victime  terre, comme Malik Oussekine. Il n'y a mme pas eu de Zyed et Bouna, pourchasss jusque dans un transformateur lectrique pour l'odieux crime de ne pas avoir leurs papiers sur eux. 

En 2019, la Police Nationale a tu des gens, mais aucun GJ parmi ces morts. Et d'ailleurs, il est extrmement difficile de savoir leurs noms, car les GJ monopolisent l'espace mdiatique. Depuis avant l'introduction des LBD actuels, les projectiles en caoutchouc mutilent, eborgnent des cibles habituellement prises au hasard, vises dans le mpris des rgles par les policiersmais c'est seulement depuis le dbut des GJ que les mdias en parlent. Que certains GJ, qui n'ont jamais manifest ni mme vraiment eu affaire  la police, soit choqus je le comprends. Par contre que des gens comme toi, *r0d*, des gens qui devraient dj savoir comment opre la police, ragissent comme s'ils dcouvraient quelque chose me drange profondment.

Force m'est de constater qu'il y a effectivement deux poids deux mesures, que les violences policires choquent plus quand les victimes sont issues de la France profonde que quand la BAC ratonne les Mohammed et Boubakar dans les cits. Que Nabila Ramdani n'a pas entirement tort quand elle attribue le (trs relatif) succs des GJ au "privilge blanc", ainsi que la tolrance dont le mouvement a fait l'objet lorsque les meutiers ont forc l'entre d'un ministre avec un chariot levateur, ou encore oblig le Prsident  prvoir une vacuation par hlicoptre. Les GJ se sentent offenss car ils s'estiment plus lgitimes que les autres, plus lgitimes que les nouveaux Franais des cits en particulier.

a ma dsole alors que j'ai l'habitude de ddramatiser ces problmes de racismes, de rappeller que le plus souvent le racisme comme les races est imaginaire, et que les Europens blancs, loin d'tre  l'origine d'un odieux racisme, ont au contraire invent l'anti-racisme. Mais l, on voit en plein le racisme des policiers et d'une partie de l'tat et des mdias. Ainsi qu'une forme de racisme latent d'une grande partie de la population.

Le pire qu'a fait Castaner, c'est de qualifier les "forces de l'ordre" de "firt de la Rpublique", alors que les policiers sont les pires ordures de la Rpublique. Mais il faut arrter un peu l'exceptionalisme, et les hyperboles que tu balances  longueur de post...

----------


## Marco46

> Le pire qu'a fait Castaner, c'est de qualifier les "forces de l'ordre" de "firt de la Rpublique", alors que *les policiers sont les pires ordures de la Rpublique*. Mais *il faut arrter un peu l'exceptionalisme, et les hyperboles que tu balances  longueur de post*...


T'es pas mal dans ton genre toi.

Non tu ne peux pas dire a.

Non non non.

Ils sont autant victimes que les GJ. On fait rollback du topic en pages 226-227 ?

----------


## Gunny

> C'en est presque amusant, je me pose la mme question  chaque nouveau gouvernement depuis Chirac...
> Parce que l, si on prend la situation en France dans son ensemble, c'est vraiment ahurissant. Les GJs ne sont que l'cume de l'ocan de dysfonctionnements.
> Par exemple, les urgences sont en grve un peu partout en France depuis des mois, mais les mdias n'en parlent pas. En fait, la plupart des corps constitus sont en crise.
> 
> Donc d'un ct, les institutions sont malades, et la classe moyenne est corche. Et de l'autre ct, les riches et les grandes entreprises se goinfrent comme jamais.
> Cette situation est injuste et inefficace. C'est une tendance lourde depuis prs d'un demi-sicle, mais avec Macron, a atteint des proportions qui sont draisonnables. Macron n'est pas intelligent, comme tentent de nous le vendre les mdias, c'est un idologue forcen, sa place est dans un hpital psychiatrique. De mme que sa clique, et en premier lieu Castaner le boucher, qui n'a rien  envier aux pires dictateurs contemporains.


Chirac et Sarkozy (je ne me prononce pas sur Hollande, je pense qu'il tait simplement nul) taient assez intelligents pour comprendre que pour profiter idalement du systme il faut avoir un pays qui fonctionne plus ou moins correctement derrire : une prosprit relative permet de se servir discrtement et de maintenir sa carrire politique. Macron n'a pas l'air d'avoir compris a, ou s'en fiche perdument.

----------


## benjani13

Et bien pour appuyer le fait qu'on peut demander plus en dpensant moins en allant chercher l'argent ou il est, une interview qui vient de sortir sur Le Mdia nous donne toutes les pistes:




L'interview est un ancien avocat d'affaire franais ayant boss pour des cabinets  Jersey et au Luxembourg. Il vient de sortir un livre qui, au del de nous raconter le quotidien des magouilles financires, nous raconte aussi ses missions en tant qu'espion de la DGSE. Ayant t dgout par toutes ces magouilles, notamment de nombreuses entreprises et personnalits franaises, il a effectivement dcid d'offrir ses services  la DGSE en esprant ainsi amener ces voleurs  la justice, mme si il a trs souvent t du de voir les dossiers tre referm sans poursuites. Je ne pourrais lister tous ce qu'il raconte, entre la DGSE qui lui demande de trouver les vrais chiffres des fond propres de nos banques (vous la sentez la bonne prochaine crise?), les mdias qui ont des billes dans les paradis fiscaux, les hommes politiques de mme, voir mmes nos plus grandes institutions qui investissent dans le militaire russe (caisse des dpts et consignation).

----------


## ABCIWEB

> Le pire, dans ta raction, c'est que non seulement on est loin d'une dictature, mais on est aussi loin des pires atrocits policires de la Vme Rpublique.


C'est quoi ton problme, tu veux justifier les violences policires actuelles parce qu'ils ont t parfois plus violents par le pass ? Tu pourras ensuite remonter jusqu'au nazisme avec la pendaison des rsistants sur les places publiques pour dire que finalement les borgns et les mutils n'ont eu que quelques gratignures et que finalement le gouvernement pourrait se permettre quelques morts pour faire bonne mesure.




> En 2019, la Police Nationale a tu des gens, mais aucun GJ parmi ces morts. Et d'ailleurs, il est extrmement difficile de savoir leurs noms, car les GJ monopolisent l'espace mdiatique.


Ils ne monopolisent pas l'espace public, au contraire on fait tout pour les occulter le plus possible : sputnicknews



> France 2 a dcid de couper au montage le moment o un groupe de Gilets jaunes sest invit sur scne au dbut de la crmonie des Molires, lundi 13 mai, pour dnoncer les coupes dans le budget de la culture. La chane a indiqu que cette squence ne serait pas diffuse par souci de matrise de l'antenne.


Et au cas o tu ne l'aurais pas remarqu, on parle beaucoup des gilets jaunes pour montrer en boucle les quelques violences dans les manifestations mais trs rarement pour parler de leur revendications. 




> Depuis avant l'introduction des LBD actuels, les projectiles en caoutchouc mutilent, eborgnent des cibles habituellement prises au hasard, vises dans le mpris des rgles par les policiersmais c'est seulement depuis le dbut des GJ que les mdias en parlent. Que certains GJ, qui n'ont jamais manifest ni mme vraiment eu affaire  la police, soit choqus je le comprends. Par contre que des gens comme toi, *r0d*, des gens qui devraient dj savoir comment opre la police, ragissent comme s'ils dcouvraient quelque chose me drange profondment.


Ce n'est pas parce que l'on sait comment la police opre, que l'on doit l'admettre et l'approuver. Cela reviendrait  dire que le fait de savoir interdit toute critique et donc toute volution/amlioration. Ce que tu dis n'a aucun sens.




> Force m'est de constater qu'il y a effectivement deux poids deux mesures, que les violences policires choquent plus quand les victimes sont issues de la France profonde que quand la BAC ratonne les Mohammed et Boubakar dans les cits. Que Nabila Ramdani n'a pas entirement tort quand elle attribue le succs des GJ au "privilge blanc", ainsi que la tolrance dont le mouvement a fait l'objet lorsque les meutiers ont forc l'entre d'un ministre avec un chariot levateur, ou encore oblig le Prsident  prvoir une vacuation par hlicoptre. Les GJ se sentent offenss car ils s'estiment plus lgitimes que les autres, plus lgitimes que les nouveaux Franais des cits en particulier.


Nabila Ramdani a un point de vue excessivement limit, qui traite du sujet par un petit bout de la lorgnette et qui finalement tenter d'opposer les blancs aux autres communauts. C'est trs habile pour dcrdibiliser le mouvement et laisser penser que les gilets jaunes font des manifestations de privilgis. Elle oublie simplement de dire que ce qui fait le soutien populaire des gilets jaunes dans l'opinion public, ce sont leurs *REVENDICATIONS*. 




> Mais l, on voit en plein le racisme des policiers et d'une partie de l'tat et des mdias. Ainsi qu'une forme de racisme latent d'une grande partie de la population.


On dnonce toute l'anne le racisme de certains policiers et d'une partie de la population... Mais quand bien mme les gilets jaunes ne manifesteraient pas, ces mmes policiers et cette mme population ne le serait pas moins.




> Le pire qu'a fait Castaner, c'est de qualifier les "forces de l'ordre" de "firt de la Rpublique"...


Castaner pousse et justifie la violence policire avec des mensonges, comme ces gilets jaunes qui selon lui "attaquent un hpital" (la Piti-Salptrire). 




> Mais il faut arrter un peu les hyperboles que tu balances  longueur de post...


A propos d'hyperbole,  te lire on a l'impression que tu souhaites une misre et une violence gnralise pour s'aligner sur celle des cits. Ce n'est pas ainsi que l'on progresse. Donc de ton ct tu ferais bien d'arrter ton raisonnement de nivellement par le bas, qui par dfinition permet de justifier le pire et d'accepter toujours de pire en pire. Le racisme social n'est pas plus acceptable que le racisme ethnique, c'est fondamentalement le mme mpris de l'autre.

Les gilets jaunes demandent un meilleur service public, des revenus dcents pour les plus dfavoriss, qu'on arrte l'vasion fiscale et les cadeaux faits aux ultra riches et multinationales qui pompent toutes les ressources de l'tat, ainsi qu'une meilleure dmocratie. TOUT le monde en profiterait, y compris les nouveaux franais des cits, quelque soit leur couleur. 

Il n'y aura rien d'autre que des rgressions scandes par d'autres crises financires, conomiques et cologiques, si nous ne revendiquons pas et si nous ne critiquons pas le systme nolibral en place. Et pour cela nous avons besoin de tout le monde, et non pas de nous diviser  propos d'autres injustices, divisions qui sont exploites  l'infini pour mieux rgner, pour accentuer l'tat policier, la rpression gnralise et le no fascisme.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Ils ne monopolisent pas l'espace public, au contraire on fait tout pour les occulter le plus possible : sputnicknews


Dcidment, France Tlvision devient un habitu de la censure. 
https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Concou...t_controverses




> Des militants de la campagne BDS France ont perturb en direct la deuxime demi-finale ainsi que la finale de Destination Eurovision sous les hues du public en brandissant des pancartes avec diffrents slogans tels que  Pas d'Eurovision 2019 en Isral  ou encore  Free Palestine  (Librez la Palestine). *Cependant, ces perturbations pendant la finale ont t coupes par France 2, qui a diffus l'mission en diffr de quelques minutes*.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Free Palestine


Ce qui me fait penser  a :
Eurovision : le groupe islandais Hatari sera-t-il sanctionn pour avoir exhib des banderoles aux couleurs de la Palestine ?



> Leur geste devrait par ailleurs avoir des consquences, comme l'a indiqu l'Union europenne de Radio-tlvision (UER), organisatrice du concours dans un communiqu. Estimant que leurs agissements "contreviennent directement" aux rgles du concours, "les consquences [en] seront discutes", a expliqu l'UER . Hatari copera-t-il d'un avertissement officiel ? *LIslande sera-t-elle disqualifie l'anne prochaine du concours de l'Eurovision qui se tiendra aux Pays-Bas ?*


Guillaume Tabard: Lengagement de Macron, obtenir un non  Le Pen plus quun oui  lEurope
T'auras probablement ni l'un ni l'autre mon gars, RN peut finir premier aux lctions europennes.

Europennes : Emmanuel Macron dnonce  une connivence entre les nationalistes et des intrts trangers 



> Sil reconnat quil nest  pas un chef de parti , M. Macron estime avoir  une responsabilit devant lhistoire . Surtout, il constate que  toutes les autres listes en font un rfrendum contre le prsident de la Rpublique et le gouvernement .  Il ne sagirait pas que je sois le seul  ne pas pouvoir prendre la parole , se dfend le chef de lEtat, accus par lopposition de sortir de son rle, mme si Nicolas Sarkozy stait lui aussi fortement impliqu dans la campagne des lections europennes de 2009, allant mme jusqu participer  un meeting  Nmes avant le scrutin.


LR et LFI slvent contre le pige dun duel Macron-Le Pen



> Un schma aux allures de faux dbat, de pige et de mise en scne, selon la tte de liste Les Rpublicains (LR), dans laquelle Emmanuel Macron,  travers son opposition marque au Rassemblement national (RN), joue un antifascisme de thtre. Une nouvelle version du second tour de 2017, renchrit la chef de file de La France insoumise (LFI). Alors que, contrairement  la prsidentielle, prcise-t-elle, les europennes se jouent en un seul tour,  la proportionnelle, sans duel  la cl.


Les lections europennes c'est juste un concours de popularit, peu importe qui est lu a changera rien.
Vous critiquez Macron, mais pensez-vous vraiment qu'une personne puisse se faire lire en 2022 et appliquer une meilleure politique ?
Macron c'est juste la suite de Sarkozy et Hollande, aprs Macron ce sera toujours la mme situation...

----------


## Ecthelion2

> Il n'y a pas eu d'acharnement sur une victime  terre


lol ? 

Ce n'est pas parce que les victimes ne sont pas mortes, que ce n'est pas arriv. On doit pouvoir te trouver plusieurs dizaines de vidos de flics tapant sur des gens au sol n'essayant mme pas de se dfendre, et ce, pendant plusieurs minutes... C'est pas les preuves qui manquent...




> En 2019, la Police Nationale a tu des gens, *mais aucun GJ parmi ces morts*.


Certes, mais il y a quand mme eu une morte, durant une manifestation, du fait de la police voulant "grer" les GJ. 


Oui il y a toujours eu des violences policires, on en a dj rgulirement parler ici d'ailleurs, mais les comparaisons que tu fais sont ridicules, ce n'est pas un concours de qui a le plus morfl. Concernant les gilets jaunes, cela choque plus, non pas parce que les gens sont "blancs", mais parce que dans la foule, il y a des personnes ges, des handicaps, des enfants, et surtout car manifester est un putain de droit... Donc oui, cela choque plus qu'un ou deux malheureux jeune de banlieue qui se fait dfoncer (note que pour ma part, et comme dj exprim ici, concernant ces jeunes de banlieues, je trouve cela tout aussi problmatique et dgueulasse mais tu ne peux pas comparer une famille qui se fait gazer / taper dessus, avec un jeune de banlieue o dans la moiti des cas, les mecs sont en dlits de fuite, ou accuss de ceci ou de cela ( tord ou  raison), etc. etc., et que cela soit vrai ou pas d'ailleurs). Attention par contre, je ne dis pas que c'est "normal" mais je comprends tout  fait que dans l'opinion publique gnrale, on soit plus choqu dans un cas que dans l'autre, c'est "humain".

D'ailleurs on peut remarquer la mme faon de procder dans les deux cas. Quand c'est un jeune de banlieue la victime, on va essayer de le faire passer pour un dlinquant ou autre pour essayer de justifier / ddramatiser les faits au prs de l'opinion publique. Et pour les GJ c'est pareil, ils ont essay de faire passer les GJ pour des dlinquants, des sauvages, des racistes, et je ne sais combien d'autres qualificatifs, pour essayer de faire en sorte que l'opinion publique "approuve" la faon dont ils sont traits. La diffrence c'est que contrairement au cas d'un jeune de banlieue, seul, qui se fait tuer, et qui du coup, ne peut plus trop se dfendre ou dfendre son image, les GJ sont des milliers, avec des moyens technologiques pouvant concurrencer la propagande d'tat, et en montrer les mensonges. C'est pour cela que cela choque plus concernant les GJ, car dans ce cas l, on a la preuve formelle qu'on nous la mets  l'envers, contrairement  telle ou telle affaire de jeune de banlieue o l'on n'a pas forcment autant d'lments.

Regarder tout cela, juste sous un espce de prisme du racisme comme le font certains (avec parfois des gens qui vont voir du racisme pour le moindre truc qui se passe et passent leur temps  se poser en victime sur les rseaux sociaux, mme quand cela n'a strictement rien  voir), comme le dit r0d, c'est regarder le truc par un prisme trs limit, et vu que la plupart du temps, c'est mis sur le tapis par des gens d'origine trangre, *peut-tre* galement que c'est *potentiellement un peu* biais ou pas compltement objectif.

Et accessoirement, rien n'empche les jeunes gens des cits d'origine trangre, d'aller manifester, si ils trouvent les GJ "trop blancs", ils verront que cela ne changera strictement rien, ni au traitement mdiatique des GJ, ni au traitement mdiatique des affaires les concernant. Et puis en soit, les GJ sont loin de tous tres blancs, donc tout ce blabla est compltement ridicule. Oui la plupart des GJ sont blancs, car surprise, la plupart des franais le sont aussi...

----------


## benjani13

Je fait vite le tour:

Oui beaucoup de gens en avait rien  foutre des violences policires quand elles taient circonscrit dans les banlieue. C'est en partie explicable par le manque d'informations sur ces affaires, durant les manifs toutes les bavures sont films sous 8 angles diffrents, forcment a aide.

Contrairement  toi MiaowZedong, une partie des banlieusards ne veulent pas cependant jouer le jeu de la division. De nombreux collectifs de victimes de violences policires (le comit Adama par exemple) ont exprims leur colre sur le fait que les manifestants n'en avait rien  faire avant. Mais ils ont tout de mme dcid de venir soutenir les gilets jaunes afin de continuer de dfendre leur cause qui est dsormais devenu commune  tous les franais. C'est une chance pour eux de faire valoir leur combat.




> Il n'y a pas eu d'acharnement sur une victime  terre


Maria, 19 ans, roue de coups  Terre par une dizaine de policiers:


https://www.rtl.fr/actu/justice-fait...lle-7797555259

a va? De toute faon y a dj eu pire avant? Mais  ce moment l tu ragis quand? Ou est-ce du dni, de l'auto protection face  cette folie, je le comprendrai...

Des centaines de personnes se sont fait tabass  terre. Et entre a et les balles de LBD ou coup de matraque en pleine tte c'est un miracle qu'il n'y ait pas eu de mort dans les manifestants.

----------


## r0d

> Mais il faut arrter un peu l'exceptionalisme, et les hyperboles que tu balances  longueur de post...


Tout est relatif. Ce qui est exceptionnel pour certains ne l'est pas pour d'autres.
Voil qui est assez relativiste pour toi ?
 :;): 

Non mais plus srieusement, je ne peux que respecter ton appel  la raison. Mais quand la situation est exceptionnelle, il faut aussi savoir le remarquer. Le bruit des bottes, le silence des pantoufles tout a...
Je me rpte, mais la rpression  lencontre des GJs est d'une disproportion exceptionnelle. Mme dans les manifestations pacifistes en Inde pour l'indpendance, les indiens taient infiniment plus violents que les GJs. Et pourtant, la rpression de l'tat franaise est pire ! C'est vraiment hallucinant.
Ok certains tats sont plus rpressifs, mais il faut voir ce qu'ils ont en face aussi ! Le pacifisme des GJs est exceptionnel. Et l'agression des forces de l'ordre  leur encontre est totalement disproportionne.

Aprs oui, pour l'histoire des quartier, il y a beaucoup de choses que je partage dans ce que tu dis. Mais la comparaison est complexe. Ce qui est certain, c'est que les banlieues ont servi de terrains d'entranement  diffrents corps, notamment aux BACs, et que maintenant les GJs en font les frais. Il est vrai aussi que la classe moyenne se proccupe peu de la violence policire qui est froce dans les banlieue, et c'est un constat qui dure depuis trs longtemps, que je partage, et qui m'inquite. a m'inquite parce que c'est le symptme d'une division de classe. Cette division de classe, ou absence de conscience de classe, est, en ngatif, ce qui permet  des Macrons de dtruire le pays sans rencontrer de rsistance organise.

Depuis longtemps je milite contre les violences policires. A l'poque o F. Charton tait actif ici, c'tait un sujet que j'abordais souvent et je m'charpais allgrement avec lui, mais aussi avec d'autres, dont ce bon vieux Jon.
Donc oui, je partage ce point de vue que certaines populations sont victimes de violence policires depuis longtemps. Mais la comparaison avec les GJs me parait fallacieuse.

----------


## benjani13

Une dcision de justice dans une affaire de violence policire datant de 2016 qui fait cho avec ce qui se passe en ce moment. Un policier est juge pour avoir lanc une grenade de dsencerclement sans raison lgitime et sans tre habilit  cette arme, qui causera la perte d'un il et de multiple fractures au visage sur un manifestant. Les juges d'instructions ont demand un renvoi aux assises pour violences volontaires par personne dpositaire de l'autorit publique ayant entran une mutilation ou une infirmit permanente. Le parquet, ne pouvant se permettre de lcher les policiers en ce moment je suppose, a plaid pour un simple renvoi en correctionnelle. Pour appuyer cela le parquet soutient que la perte d'un il n'est pas une infirmit permanente car il existe une possibilit de se faire poser un implant. Wtf...

En tout cas les dclarations des juges d'instructions devraient faire frmir les policiers: 




> Dans leur ordonnance, les juges dinstruction concluent que le lancer de cette grenade ntait pas lgalement justifi : Au moment du lancer de la GMD,  16h53, Alexandre M. et sa compagnie ntaient ni assaillis, ni encercls, ni mme rellement pris  partie, tant spars de plusieurs mtres de manifestants pars. Le policier tait notamment  14 mtres de Laurent Thron. Un lancer disproportionn vu les circonstances, ajoutent les deux magistrats.


Je pense que cette description peut s'appliquer  99% des jets de grenades de dsencerclement durant les dernire manifs...

https://www.liberation.fr/france/201...ssises_1728571

----------


## Jon Shannow

> dont ce bon vieux Jon.


 ::chin::

----------


## ddoumeche

> Des centaines de personnes se sont fait tabass  terre. Et entre a et les balles de LBD ou coup de matraque en pleine tte c'est un miracle qu'il n'y ait pas eu de mort dans les manifestants.


Quand on fait la rvolution, il est invitable qu'il y ait des morts, sauf rvolution de palais. Et il y a en beaucoup plus qu'on ne pense mme si les mdias font le blackout, Micha parlait de trois morts dans un beau texte au dbut de l'insurrection. Que j'ai pu recenser en fouillant sur les rseaux sociaux populaires.

----------


## r0d

> Quand on fait la rvolution, il est invitable qu'il y ait des morts, sauf rvolution de palais.


Ce n'est pas tout  fait exact, il y a des exemples de rvolutions populaires qui se sont fait sans mort. J'ai en tte la rvolution des illets au Portugal, mais je sais qu'il y en a d'autres moins connues.

----------


## el_slapper

> Ce n'est pas tout  fait exact, il y a des exemples de rvolutions populaires qui se sont fait sans mort. J'ai en tte la rvolution des illets au Portugal, mais je sais qu'il y en a d'autres moins connues.


4 morts, la police politique a tir dans le tas. Mais a reste trs limit, effectivement. Et puis "populaire", c'est surtout un mouvement interne aux forces armes, le peuple a juste suivi.

La chute du "communisme"(Yougoslavie, Roumanie et Russie exclues) me semble un meilleur exemple historique.

----------


## Ecthelion2

Autres exemples ou pas, au final, peu importe j'ai envie de dire, aux dernires nouvelles tous les samedis, ce sont des manifestations (parfois un peu virulentes certes, du fait de la gestion par les forces de police), pas des rvolutions hein...

Une rvolution, c'est en continu jusqu' avoir obtenu ce que tu veux, ou tre mort dans le pire des cas, c'est pas un jour par semaine de telle heure  telle heure...  ::roll:: 


A la limite on pourra qualifier cela de rvolution si il s'avre que Macron est foutu dehors de force et que c'est le peuple qui dcide par qui / quoi il est remplac. Si il est juste pouss  la dmission (en admettant que a arrive jusque-l), et que c'est le "systme" qui choisit son remplaant, j'ai un peu de mal  qualifier a de rvolution pour ma part.

----------


## ddoumeche

> Autres exemples ou pas, au final, peu importe j'ai envie de dire, aux dernires nouvelles tous les samedis, ce sont des manifestations (parfois un peu virulentes certes, du fait de la gestion par les forces de police), pas des rvolutions hein...


Tu n'es vraiment remplit que de prjugs, la rvolution est permanente. Relis Lnine .. ou Micha. D'ailleurs lui aussi crache bien sur les colos collabos de la dlocalisation de mes deux, ou les besancenots, c'est vraiment trs savoureux.




> La chute du "communisme"(Yougoslavie, Roumanie et Russie exclues) me semble un meilleur exemple historique.


Le but final reste tout de mme de chasser le petit Caeaucescu et sa maman.

----------


## Ecthelion2

> Tu n'es vraiment remplit que de prjugs, *la rvolution est permanente*.






> *Une rvolution, c'est en continu* jusqu' avoir obtenu ce que tu veux, ou tre mort dans le pire des cas, c'est pas un jour par semaine de telle heure  telle heure...


gn   ::roll::

----------


## benjani13

La journaliste du monde Ariane Chemin,  l'origine des rvlations sur l'affaire Benalla, a t convoque par la DGSI. L'enqute vise ses articles sur Benalla et plus particulirement sur un des protagonistes de l'affaire.
https://www.lemonde.fr/societe/artic...5501_3224.html

Toujours sur la DGSI qui a convoqu un troisime journaliste de Disclose (qui a rvl rcemment preuve  l'appui que des armes franaises sont utilises par l'Arabie Saoudite au Yemen)
https://twitter.com/Disclose_ngo/sta...24885911158784

Une dput LREM a rutilis les adresses mails utilises pour s'inscrire au grand dbat pour envoyer des invitations  un meeting LREM
https://twitter.com/TeamLH76/status/1129633630492471296
https://www.marianne.net/politique/u...e-campagne-aux

----------


## MiaowZedong

> En tout cas les dclarations des juges d'instructions devraient faire frmir les policiers:


Tu rves. Il y a penviron 500 procdures pour violences par personnes dpositaires de l'autorit publique (trs majoritairement fonctionnaires de la Police Nationale), dont de multiples cas concernant des dcs, par an. Moins de 10% aboutissent  une condamnation quelle qu'elle soit, et le dernier policier condamn  de la prison ferme pour des violences commises pendant le service remonte  des faits de 1998; et concerne des faits autrement plus graves, puisqu'il s'agit d'avoir assassin un SDF de quatre balles de fusil  pompe  bout portant (et le policier a pris 10 ans l o il aurait du prendre la perpetuit).

Et ne crois pas non plus que la raction de l'ONU aux violences contre les GJ soit extraordinaire: les violences policires et l'impunit des policiers sont souvent critiques par l'ONU, par exemple en 2016 et en 2017. Presque tous les ans, en fait, et la France n'est pas la seule. Ne fonde aucun espoir dessus, l'ONU c'est des bons sentiments sans aucun pouvoir.

Bref, tu rves si tu crois que les policiers craignent la justice. Mme si d'aventure un juge trop idaliste venait  taper sur les policiers, ils ont les appels et surtout le soutien indefectible d'un gouvernement qui, comme je l'ai dj expliqu, a davantage besoin de la police que l'inverse.

Je te parie que si jamais le CRS en question dans ton article prenait une vraie peine, pas quelques mois de sursis, le Prsident interviendrait pour le gracier ou commuer la peine.

----------


## Ryu2000

J'ai un peu l'impression que Macron essaie de donner envie aux jeunes qui aiment l'cologie de voter pour LREM aux Europennes :
A trois jours des europennes, Macron runit le premier Conseil de dfense cologique



> Lheure est  la mobilisation pour Emmanuel Macron. Pour lenvironnement, et en mme temps pour les lections europennes du 26 mai. En runissant  lElyse, jeudi 23 mai, sous son autorit et celle du premier ministre, Edouard Philippe, dix ministres et trois secrtaires dEtat  loccasion du premier Conseil de dfense cologique, le chef de lEtat concrtise lannonce faite lors de sa confrence de presse, le 25 avril, en conclusion du grand dbat national. Et met, par ailleurs, en scne le volontarisme suppos de lexcutif,  trois jours dun scrutin o *la liste dEurope Ecologie-Les Verts (EELV) reste une menace susceptible de faire perdre  la majorit quelques prcieux points*.


Est-ce que les lecteurs fans d'cologies sont assez cons pour voter LREM ?
Si ils ont un peu de mmoire ils devraient se rappeler de choses pas trs colo ralis par LREM.
Macron et lcologie : aprs 18 mois de pouvoir, un inventaire pas trs vert



> Pourtant, en France, M. Macron est bien loin de faire figure dcologiste exemplaire. *La dmission de son ministre Nicolas Hulot, en aot 2018, a achev de ternir son image dhomme vert*. Mais les ONG dnonaient depuis dj longtemps les petites et les grandes dcisions de la macronie en matire denvironnement.


a peut fonctionner sur les jeunes qui viennent d'avoir le droit de vote. "Je vais voter pour LREM, parce que c'est le progrs !"

======
EDIT :
DITO - "La mobilisation anti-Macron fait le succs" du Rassemblement national



> En tte des intentions de vote, le succs du Rassemblement national est li  la mobilisation des opposants, selon Christophe Barbier. *"Les 'anti' se sont mobiliss, coaguls. Plutt voter Le Pen/Bardella que de laisser Macron gagner*: c'est a le problme du prsident Macron", met en lumire l'ditorialiste. Et de rappeler l'un des enseignements de notre dernier sondage: "34% des lecteurs qui vont voter RN y vont pour voter contre une autre liste, c'est--dire contre Macron".
> 
> "La mobilisation anti-Macron fait le succs de Jordan Bardella. On n'y va pas pour les ides du Rassemblement national, on n'y va pas pour l'Europe du Rassemblement national, on y va pour battre Macron", poursuit-il. "*10% de ceux qui ont vot Mlenchon en 2017, parmi les sonds qui rpondent, votent Rassemblement national cette fois-ci*. C'est surtout pour donner une claque  Macron", conclut Christophe Barbier.


C'est n'importe quoi !!!
En 2017 les Franais ont vot Macron pour viter le RN, l ils ne vont pas faire l'inverse... (a marche avec PS / UMP mais a ne marche pas avec LREM / RN, le RN c'est suppos tre un pouvantail)

Personne ne se dit "je n'aime pas Macron alors je vais voter pour le parti qui risque de le battre aux lections europennes".
Pour faire baisser le score d'LREM il suffit de voter pour n'importe quel autre parti...


======
EDIT :
Montagne dor: lexcutif juge le projet incompatible avec la transition cologique



> Ctait une dcision trs attendue. A la sortie du premier Conseil de dfense cologique, et  quelques jours des lections europennes, le ministre charg de la Transition cologique, *Franois de Rugy, a dclar que le gouvernement constatait lincompatibilit du projet minier guyanais Montagne dor avec les exigences de protection environnementale fixes par lexcutif*. Une dclaration confirme par la suite par le premier ministre douard Philippe: Le projet actuel ne nous apparat pas compatible avec les exigences fixes de prservation de la biodiversit, a-t-il ainsi dclar. Si la compagnie minire Montagne dor souhaite faire vivre son projet, elle devra, a minima, ladapter et le modifier en profondeur, sous peine de le voir enterr.


C'est sympa de faire plaisir aux colos juste avant les lections.
a me rappelle un peu une histoire de 2009 :
La diffusion du film "Home" a-t-elle avantag Europe Ecologie ?



> Vendredi soir,  deux jours du scrutin europen, 8,3 millions de personnes (33 % de part d'audience) ont regard sur France 2 les superbes vues ariennes du film Home, ralis par Yann Arthus-Bertrand. Belles images, mais aussi un grave avertissement sur l'tat de sant de notre plante et le danger pour l'environnement de nos modes de vie.
> 
> *La diffusion de ce documentaire en forme d'appel au secours cologique a-t-elle favoris les listes d'Europe Ecologie ?* C'est ce qu'ont affirm dimanche plusieurs responsables politiques.


Peut-tre qu'on peut lgrement influencer les votes en agissant au dernier moment.
Le gouvernement devrait demander aux agent de la paix de rester calme samedi pour la prochaine manifestation des gilets jaunes, ce serait dommage qu'il y ait des autres yeux crev  la veille d'une lection.

----------


## benjani13

> l'ONU c'est des bons sentiments sans aucun pouvoir.


Je n'ai pas dit le contraire. Cependant l'ONU (et les autres organismes ayant critiqus la France) ne sont pas inutiles pour autant. Il faut les prendre pour ce qu'ils sont, des appuies politiques. Ils ont une utilit indirecte. l'ONU ne peut pas forcer la France  arrter les bavures policires tout comme les montrer en vidos ne force rien non plus. Et pourtant on continue  avoir besoin des groupes comme l'ONU tout comme on a besoin de continuer  filmer les bavures. Car cela ajoute  chaque fois un argument de plus pour dire que oui, il y a un gros problme. Quand des journaux annoncent, mme pour le rfuter, que l'ONU dnonce le maintient de l'ordre franais, c'est pas neutre. Cela permet de convaincre d'autres personnes de prendre conscience du problme, voir de se rallier  cette cause et ainsi de faire bloc avec un grand nombre de personne afin d'avoir un poids politiquement. Et pareille pour le policier mis en examen, quoique se passe dans cette affaire on a deux magistrats qui ont publiquement dit que l'usage des grenades de dsencerclement est inappropri, comme l'avait dit prcdemment le dfenseur des droits. C'est encore un argument de plus, tout est bon  prendre en priode de lutte. Au contraire dire que rien ne sert  rien je ne vois pas ou cela mne.

En lien, la France condamne par la CEDH pour "enqute lacunaire" sur une affaire de violence policires:
https://www.lemonde.fr/societe/artic...6082_3224.html

Maintenant que des journalistes de mdias mainstream sont inquites par la DGSI les rdactions se bougent un peu:
https://www.lemonde.fr/societe/artic...6004_3224.html
https://www.ouest-france.fr/politiqu...a-dgsi-6364831
https://www.lopinion.fr/edition/poli...-ariane-187807
https://www.liberation.fr/checknews/...a-dgsi_1728813

Mais pour la porte-parole du gouvernement, les journalistes "sont des justiciables comme les autres":
https://www.francetvinfo.fr/politiqu...e_3456337.html

Le CSA prouve encore une fois qu'il est un outil politique. Le CSA va imputer au RN le temps de parole de Bannon, l'estimant comme soutien du RN. Si on jouait ce jeu l avec tous les soutien publics pour tous les parties ont en finirait pas, sans oublier les monologues d'El Presidente lors du grand dbat:
http://www.lefigaro.fr/elections/eur...annon-20190522

Hey, vous avez eu petit espoir de dmocratie directe avec le RIP qui vous permettrait peut tre (avec beaucoup de peut tre) de faire annuler une seule privatisation parmi des dizaines? Et bien c'est dj beaucoup trop pour notre premier ministre qui veut restreindre l'usage du RIP:
https://www.francetvinfo.fr/politiqu...e_3455607.html

----------


## Ryu2000

AAAAH  ::D: 
a c'est quand mme sympa :
Vitesse  80 km/h. La Haute-Marne, premier dpartement  voter le retour aux 90 km/h



> Le conseil dpartemental de la Haute-Marne est le premier  voter le retour  90 km/h sur une partie de ses routes. Le Premier ministre douard Philippe avait promis il y a quelques jours un assouplissement de la mesure, laissant la main aux dpartements.


Je me demande si mon dpartement fera la mme chose.

Macron essaie de faire voter ceux qui ont 18 ans et aucune culture politique :
Polmique autour dHugo Travers, le youtubeur qui va interviewer Emmannuel Macron ce soir

Mais a semble pas trop grave, parce qu'ils s'en foutent comme tout le monde en fait :
Europennes: un risque d'abstention record chez les jeunes 



> L'abstention des plus jeunes, toutes catgories sociales confondues, pourrait atteindre un nouveau record lors de ces lections europennes, *malgr les initiatives du gouvernement pour les inciter  voter*.
>  deux jours du scrutin, les politiques se mobilisent pour amener les jeunes  voter lors des lections europennes. Car selon un rcent sondage Odoxa Dentsu Consulting pour France Info et Le Figaro, ceux-ci pourraient s'abstenir en masse. En effet, *70% des 18-34 ans compteraient ne pas se dplacer dimanche* alors que 40% des 65 ans et plus devraient bouder les urnes.

----------


## Marco46

> J'ai un peu l'impression que Macron essaie de donner envie aux jeunes qui aiment l'cologie de voter pour LREM aux Europennes :
> A trois jours des europennes, Macron runit le premier Conseil de dfense cologique


Macron fait de la comm au lieu d'agir ? Quoi ?!? Incroyable nouvelle !

----------


## MABROUKI

> Benjani13
> Toujours sur la DGSI qui a convoqu un troisime journaliste de Disclose (qui a rvl rcemment preuve  l'appui que des armes franaises sont utilises par l'Arabie Saoudite au Yemen)


C'est un excs de zle anti mdias de DGSI et certainement un drapage car  les armes achetes par la Saoudie  sont des armes faites pour  tuer ,non pour tre stocks jusque  tre rouilles ...

"la pile Wonder ne s'use que si l'on s'en sert"...




> MiaowZedong
> Bref, tu rves si tu crois que les policiers craignent la justice.


Bien dit...
Les policiers sont le bras   droit des juges et aucun juge n'est assez fou pour couper son bras droit ,mme s'il est gangren...

----------


## Ryu2000

Elections europennes : le RN obtient 23,31% des voix et LREM 22,41%, selon les rsultats complets du ministre de l'Intrieur
Je pense qu'il y a un problme dans la dmocratie franaise, j'ai vu plein d'affiches RN avec crit "Votez contre Macron", quand c'est ton argument principal a craint... En 2017 les franais ont vot au second tour pour Macron pour viter le RN. Les gens votent plus souvent "Contre" que "Pour", c'est devenu encore plus flagrant que du temps de l'alternance UMP / PS (On ne veut plus de Sarkozy alors on va voter Hollande)...

En tout cas c'est un nouvel exemple qui montre que parfois le RN est le premier parti de France (si toutes les lections taient 100%  la proportionnelle il y aurait beaucoup plus d'lus RN).

Comment LREM peut arriver encore aussi haut ?
Je suis choqu que a fasse encore 22,41%.

----------


## BenoitM

Tiens pas de commentaire sur le score extraordinaire de l'UPR?  ::weird::

----------


## Jon Shannow

Les rsultats des europennes montrent surtout que les franais sont des veaux !   ::calim2::

----------


## Ryu2000

Il parait que le score de l'UPR a augment d'un tiers.
C'est une grosse progression. (est-ce que le PS ou l'UMP connaissent une telle croissance ?)

Moi ce qui m'a choqu c'est le score d'Hamon, le gars est presque au niveau de Nicolas Dupont-Aignan ! C'est incroyable qu'il ait un fait un score aussi gros.




> Les rsultats des europennes montrent surtout que les franais sont des veaux !


C'est parce que la TV, la radio, les journaux parlaient de "vote utile".
Celui qui n'aime pas le RN vote LREM.
Celui qui n'aime pas LREM vote RN.

Si LREM a fait un aussi gros score, c'est parce que beaucoup de franais ont peur du RN, alors ils se sont dit "on va voter LREM pour que le RN n'arrive pas en tte".
Alors qu'il fallait voter pour n'importe quel partie,  5% t'as un lu.

----------


## Phiphi41

> Les rsultats des europennes montrent surtout que les franais sont des veaux !


Pourquoi ? 

Ceux qui ont vot LREM sont sur de leur coup et leurs ides
Ceux qui ont vot le RN ont suivi parce que l'on disait que c'est contre Macron.
Ceux qui ont vot Ecolo sont dans leurs opinions.

Pour moi les Veaux sont ceux qui ont vot le RN, car ils sont vides comme tout ce qui a t fait au niveau de l'europe avec leurs dputs.

----------


## virginieh

> Il parait que le score de l'UPR a augment d'un tiers.
> C'est une grosse progression.


Ouais mais ils ont fait moins que 2 petites listes ecologiques ou assimil dont on n'avait pas/extremement peu entendu parl qui ont atteint les 2% (j'ai pas fait gaffes lesquelles mais elles avaient l'air plutot ecolo)
Ce qui mets  mal son credo comme quoi la seule chose qui faisait que son parti restait trs trs bas c'tait parce qu'il n'avait pas de temps de parole.
Bien sur a aide, mais c'est pas le seul paramtre.
Par contre je reste convaincue que les nouvelles lois sur le temps de parole rduit accords aux petits partis est un scandale dmocratique. Et que par consquent il a raison de se rebiffer sur ce sujet, ainsi que sur le fait qu'il n'est mme pas dans le panel de beaucoup de sondages, ce qui n'aide vraiment pas non plus.
Les sondages devraient tre interdits, ils ont trop de pouvoir pour l'orientation de l'opinion et aucune utilit relle autre que celle sus-nome.

----------


## Gunny

Quelle dbandade pour la politique franaise... Prs de la moiti des lecteurs qui se sont dplacs pensent donc que l'avenir passe soit par Macron, soit par Le Pen, malgr 32 autres listes et un scrutin  la proportionnelle. Bravo  la comm de Macron, qui a touff tout sentiment de choix. Faudra penser  arrter de jouer avec le feu, parce que le discours "c'est moi ou Le Pen" risque de se transformer dans la tte des gens en "donc si c'est Le Pen ce sera pas Macron". La droite classique n'est plus que l'ombre d'elle-mme et la gauche est en miettes.
Je retiens quand mme la pousse exemplaire des verts, preuve que l'environnement se pose comme souci majeur, et ce malgr les autres problmes. Dommage qu'en France l'cologie politique est gangrene par les pseudo-sciences.

Au Danemark l'inverse est arriv, la droite de la droite s'est prise une sacre claque. Danske Folkeparti (nationaliste), Liberal Alliance (ultra-libral) et Konservative (conservateurs) ont tous dgringol au profit des partis de gauche et de Venstre (centre-droit).

----------


## halaster08

> Les sondages devraient tre interdits, ils ont trop de pouvoir pour l'orientation de l'opinion et aucune utilit relle autre que celle sus-nome.


Les sondages n'ont aucun pouvoir magique.
L'abstention a t beaucoup moins faible que prvu, LR s'est ramass compltement, les colos sont bien mont, on est quand mme trs loin des rsultats des sondages.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Ouais mais ils ont fait moins que 2 petites listes ecologiques ou assimil dont on n'avait pas/extremement peu entendu parl qui ont atteint les 2% (j'ai pas fait gaffes lesquelles mais elles avaient l'air plutot ecolo)


a parle d'cologie partout et tout le temps.
Maintenant il y a mme des lycens qui schent les cours pour aller manifester pour l'cologie.




> Ce qui mets  mal son credo comme quoi la seule chose qui faisait que son parti restait trs trs bas c'tait parce qu'il n'avait pas de temps de parole.


Les franais ont peur du Frexit.
Le RN a arrt de parler de quitter l'UE, ou de quitter la zone euro, sont score a augment.

Mais aprs c'est mal foutu, on voit trop certains candidats et pas assez d'autres.
Par exemple pendant la campagne prsidentielle de 2017 on a beaucoup trop vu Macron, c'tait n'importe quoi.
On fait lire un prsident comme on vend des yaourts. (en l'affichant partout)




> Les sondages devraient tre interdits, ils ont trop de pouvoir pour l'orientation de l'opinion et aucune utilit relle autre que celle sus-nome.


Excellente ide !  :8-): 
En effet les sondages n'ont aucun intrt et influent sur les lecteurs.

----------


## virginieh

> Les sondages n'ont aucun pouvoir magique.
> L'abstention a t beaucoup moins faible que prvu, LR s'est ramass compltement, les colos sont bien mont, on est quand mme trs loin des rsultats des sondages.


J'ai pas dit que c'tait magique, juste que a pouvait influencer le rsultat.

----------


## yolle

Perso ce que je retiens aussi/surtout des 'europennes', c'est que LR vient de se faire "botter le cul" et ca, quoi que l'on en dise, ca fait chaud au cur.

----------


## Ryu2000

> c'est que LR vient de se faire "botter le cul" et ca, quoi que l'on en dise, ca fait chaud au cur.


LFI est du de son score galement.
Europennes : la dfaite de La France insoumise est dabord celle de Jean-Luc Mlenchon
Rsultats europennes 2019: grosse dsillusion pour La France insoumise



> La formation mene par Manon Aubry ne rcolte que 6,3 des suffrages, tout juste devant la liste PS-Place Publique de Raphal Glucksmann.


Le parti de Dupont Aignan fera bientt mieux que le PS et l'UMP ^^
C'est chouette que le PS et l'UMP chutent. (ils ont eu le pouvoir, ils ont fait de la merde, les gens sont enfin pass  autre chose)

----------


## MiaowZedong

Je retiens surtout l'annihilation desolante de la gauche en France et en Europe. Seuls le Portugal, Chypre et Malte ont vu une victoire de la gauche  ::(:  

Malgr la perce de l'extrme-droite, les partis du centre (libraux, centre-droite et centre-gauche) conservent la majorit du Parlement et pourront donc continuer  devastater l'Union avec leur consensus neo-libral.

----------


## Marco46

> C'est chouette que le PS et l'UMP chutent. (ils ont eu le pouvoir, ils ont fait de la merde, les gens sont enfin pass  autre chose)


Dure de la monte au cerveau : 50 ans. C'est trop chouette, c'est trop choupiiii !!

----------


## Ryu2000

> Dure de la monte au cerveau : 50 ans.


Les mdias et les politiciens utilisaient le FN comme pouvantail pour faire voter les gens pour le PS et l'UMP.
a parlait de vote utile, de barrage  la haine, etc.

Plein de gens ne considraient que le PS et l'UMP et ne regardaient pas ailleurs, parce qu'on leur disait que seul les favoris comptaient et qui si trop de monde votaient pour des partis qui font 3%, le FN risquait d'atteindre le second tour.
En 2017 on a eu un second tour sans PS ni UMP, mais avec LREM qui est une synthse de l'UMPS...

La prsidentielle de 2022 sera certainement encore pire que celle de 2017.

----------


## el_slapper

> Je retiens surtout l'annihilation desolante de la gauche en France et en Europe. Seuls le Portugal, Chypre et Malte ont vu une victoire de la gauche  
> 
> Malgr la perce de l'extrme-droite, les partis du centre (libraux, centre-droite et centre-gauche) conservent la majorit du Parlement et pourront donc continuer  dvaster l'Union avec leur consensus neo-libral.


En mme temps, la gauche portugaise, c'est une toute autre classe. Je ne vois pas qui leur arrive  la cheville. Peut-tre la droite portugaise, d'ailleurs, mais  peine  la cheville, alors(et c'est sans doute la meilleure droite d'Europe, de nos jours- manque de pot, ils sont tombs face  Roger-Andy Nadalkovic).

----------


## Marco46

@Ryu

Du coup maintenant ils ont envoy PS et UMP au cimetire des lphants mais ils votent pour le mme genre de cancrelats simplement avec un nom diffrents.

Du coup c'est toujours trop chouette et choupi choups ou pas ?




> En mme temps, la gauche portugaise, c'est une toute autre classe. Je ne vois pas qui leur arrive  la cheville.


Ben ya Bosh ou Black & Decker.

--->[X] je suis dj sorti.

----------


## MiaowZedong

> En mme temps, la gauche portugaise, c'est une toute autre classe. Je ne vois pas qui leur arrive  la cheville. Peut-tre la droite portugaise, d'ailleurs, mais  peine  la cheville, alors(et c'est sans doute la meilleure droite d'Europe, de nos jours- manque de pot, ils sont tombs face  Roger-Andy Nadalkovic).


Tristes temps que les notres, quand il suffit qu'un gouvernement soit comptent et sans scandale majeur pour qu'il soit automatiquement le meilleur d'Europe.

----------


## ABCIWEB

> Les rsultats des europennes montrent surtout que les franais sont des veaux !


Selon un sondage odoxa:



> Deux partis apparaissent aux Franais nettement renforcs par cette lection, le RN et les cologistes : plus de 8 Franais sur 10 pensent quils en sortent renforcs, 89% pour le RN, 83% pour EELV. Tous les autres sont jugs affaiblis, y compris LaREM (66%)


Pour RN j'ai une analyse un peu diffrente car avec 23% ils n'ont gure fait mieux qu'aux prcdentes europennes (25% en 2014 mais il n'y avait pas Dupont Aignant et dans une moindre mesure Philippot pour leur prendre quelques points), et si Macron n'avait pas tout fait pour prsenter cette lection comme un plbiscite en sa faveur, ils auraient possiblement fait moins. 

Dans ce mme sondage, 72% des franais souhaitent un changement fondamental de politique. L je comprends mieux, car pour arriver  22%, Macron a du siphonner une bonne partie de l'lectorat des rpublicains de Vauquiez et en additionnant les pourcentages de ces deux partis on n'atteint plus maintenant que 31%, c'est  dire une baisse sensible de ceux qui soutiennent ouvertement la politique actuelle et le nolibralisme sauvage.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Du coup maintenant ils ont envoy PS et UMP au cimetire des lphants mais ils votent pour le mme genre de cancrelats simplement avec un nom diffrents.


Ouais c'est vrai que d'un ct c'est pas tellement mieux.
Mais LREM c'est probablement que du one shot.
Ce sont les vieux qui votent pour LREM, peut-tre que a ne suffira pas pour 2022.
On aura peut-tre un second tour sans PS, ni UMP, ni LREM.
Cela dit ce sera probablement de la merde quand mme... (la solution n'arrivera pas par les urnes)

Je suis content que le PS et l'UMP s'effondrent, mme si au final a change que dalle parce qu'LREM c'est la mme chose.

----------


## MiaowZedong

> Dans ce mme sondage, 72% des franais souhaitent un changement fondamentalement de politique. L je comprends mieux, car pour arriver  22%, Macron a du siphonner une bonne partie de l'lectorat des rpublicains de Vauquiez et en additionnant les pourcentages de ces deux partis on n'atteint plus maintenant que 31%, c'est  dire une baisse sensible de ceux qui soutiennent ouvertement la politique actuelle et le nolibralisme sauvage.


Tu peux y ajouter le PS mais oui globalement le centre recule. Malheureusement il ne recule pas assez et ceux qui en profitent sont le RN (+Dupont Aignan, +Philippot) et EELV.

----------


## BenoitM

> Tu peux y ajouter le PS mais oui globalement le centre recule. Malheureusement il ne recule pas assez et ceux qui en profitent sont le RN (+Dupont Aignan, +Philippot) et EELV.


EELV n'est pas du centre?

----------


## Jon Shannow

> EELV n'est pas du centre?


Pour moi EELV c'est la partie "verte" du PS/LREM rien de bon  attendre de ce cot l.  ::calim2::

----------


## MiaowZedong

> EELV n'est pas du centre?


EELV c'est un peu plus compliqu que le PS. C'est un parti  la ligne directrice trs molle, du coup il y a beaucoup de variations  l'intrieur du parti, mais oui clairement une grande partie des Verts sont compatibles avec les centristes, par contre ils ne sont pas aussi jusqu'au-boutistes que LREM. Alors que le PS, depuis le dpart des Hamonistes et l'effondrement des cotisations, il n'y reste que des libraux. D'ailleurs l'lectorat n'a pas l'air de comprendre pourquoi ils ne rejoignent pas simplement LREM  ::ptdr::

----------


## Darkzinus

> Mais LREM c'est probablement que du one shot.


C'est loin d'tre sr a. Avec l'effondrement des rpublicains, leur place est garantie dans l'chiquier politique actuel.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Avec l'effondrement des rpublicains, leur place est garantie dans l'chiquier politique actuel.


Wait & See.
Je ne crois pas que l'UMP soit fichu et je vois bien LREM ne pas tre au second tour de la prochaine prsidentielle. (comme le PS qui a gagn en 2012 et qui tait absent en 2017, cela dit Hollande et Valls faisaient campagne pour Macron au lieu de soutenir leur parti et Hamon...).

Macron devrait redevenir un employ de banque, il gagnerait beaucoup plus, il serait moins visible, tout irait mieux pour lui.

----------


## BenoitM

> Wait & See.
> Je ne crois pas que l'UMP soit fichu et je vois bien LREM ne pas tre au second tour de la prochaine prsidentielle. (comme le PS qui a gagn en 2012 et qui tait absent en 2017, cela dit Hollande et Valls faisaient campagne pour Macron au lieu de soutenir leur parti et Hamon...).


Vu le score des LR je comprends que tu y penses  :;): 




> Macron devrait redevenir un employ de banque, il gagnerait beaucoup plus, il serait moins visible, tout irait mieux pour lui.


Pour avoir Fillion ou Wauquiez 
C'est vrai que mon coeur balance  :;):

----------


## el_slapper

> Tristes temps que les ntres, quand il suffit qu'un gouvernement soit comptent et sans scandale majeur pour qu'il soit automatiquement le meilleur d'Europe.


a a t un jour diffrent?

La grande peste s'est arrte aux frontires de la Pologne parce-que le roi de Pologne tait comptent - et a fait fermer les frontires qu'il fallait comme il fallait. Elle a eu le temps de ravager les 3/4 de l'Europe, plus une bonne partie du monde arabe.

----------


## BenoitM

> a a t un jour diffrent?
> 
> La grande peste s'est arrte aux frontires de la Pologne parce-que le roi de Pologne tait comptent - et a fait fermer les frontires qu'il fallait comme il fallait. Elle a eu le temps de ravager les 3/4 de l'Europe, plus une bonne partie du monde arabe.


Humm comparer l'immigration  la peste...
Sinon sans l'immigration on aurait pas le 0, la religion chrtiens (bon ca aurait peut-tre pas t si mal), eu la poudre  canon, la boussole, ...

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Sinon sans l'immigration on aurait pas le 0, la religion chrtiens (bon ca aurait peut-tre pas t si mal), eu la poudre  canon, la boussole, ...


Heu ! Tu ne confonds pas immigration avec invasions, changes culturels et/ou commerciaux ?

----------


## ddoumeche

> Humm comparer l'immigration  la peste...
> Sinon sans l'immigration on aurait pas le 0, la religion chrtiens (bon ca aurait peut-tre pas t si mal), eu la poudre  canon, la boussole, ...


Il se dit effectivement que les invasions mongoles introduisirent la poudre  canon en occident, alors que la boussole est une invention italienne. De l  comparer les grandes vagues d'immigrations actuelles et les invasions mongoles qui mirent  feu et  sang des centaines de villes en europe, je trouve que c'est bien trouv.

----------


## MiaowZedong

> a a t un jour diffrent?
> 
> La grande peste s'est arrte aux frontires de la Pologne parce-que le roi de Pologne tait comptent - et a fait fermer les frontires qu'il fallait comme il fallait. Elle a eu le temps de ravager les 3/4 de l'Europe, plus une bonne partie du monde arabe.


Malheureusement, c'est un mythe. La Pologne n'a t que relativement epargne, ceci signifiant qu'elle n'a perdu qu'au plus 25% de sa population alors que l'estimation haute est de 60% pour l'ensemble de l'Europe. Les causes en sont moins l'action du roi que l'isolement relatif et la faible densit de population dans la plupart de la Pologne, sachant que les rgions du royaume les plus connectes au commerce pan-Europen, comme les ports de la Baltique, ont t beaucoup plus touches que la Pologne centrale, trs rurale. L'action de Casimir le Grand a surtout consist  inviter les Juifs pour repeupler le pays, ce qui lui a aussi permis d'avoir des collecteurs de taxes (autoriss  se rmunerer sur le dos des paysans, selon la pratique courante dans la "privatisation" mdievale de l'impt) qui taient, dans l'esprit du contribuable, distincts du roi et de la _szlachta_ qui lui emboita le pas. Cette tradition des collecteurs de taxes Juifs aboutit, plusieurs sicles plus tard,  la virulence des pogroms et de l'antisemitisme dans l'ancienne Pologne-Lituanie, ainsi qu'au 17me sicle le proverbe _Clarum regnum Polonorum est coelum nobiliorum, paradisus Judaeorum, purgatorium plebeiorum et infernus rusticorum_.

----------


## ABCIWEB

> Macron a du siphonner une bonne partie de l'lectorat des rpublicains de Vauquiez et en additionnant les pourcentages de ces deux partis on n'atteint plus maintenant que 31%, c'est  dire une baisse sensible de ceux qui soutiennent ouvertement la politique actuelle et le nolibralisme sauvage.





> Tu peux y ajouter le PS mais oui globalement le centre recule. Malheureusement il ne recule pas assez et ceux qui en profitent sont le RN (+Dupont Aignan, +Philippot) et EELV.


Oui mais non. En fait je parlais de ceux qui dfendent OUVERTEMENT la politique actuelle et le nolibralisme sauvage car c'est en fonction des propositions des candidats que les lecteurs font leur choix. Les abstentionnistes qui ne se font plus d'illusion, ne prenant mme plus la peine de se dplacer, ce qui est dommage surtout pour le premier tour qui offre une palette de candidats assez large et qui leur permettrait d'exprimer une tendance.

Pour dire que mme si leur programme est trs diffrent de ce qu'ils font rellement une fois lus, les lecteurs votent initialement pour les programmes des candidats.

Or Glucksmann s'est repositionn  gauche de Macron durant sa campagne, et si je suis bien d'accord avec toi pour dire que c'est trs probablement un discours de faade, ceux qui ont vots pour lui l'on fait pour se dissocier de la politique de Macron.

Aprs si tu comptes les candidats qui se disent en opposition avec la politique actuelle mais qui feraient  peu prs la mme chose, on peut aussi ajouter le RN qui profite de n'avoir jamais t au pouvoir pour rcuprer les dfavoriss et dus de la gauche, mais qui se feraient autant plumer par Marine que par Macron. Ajouts aux racistes fondamentaux (qui ne constituent pas le plus grand nombre de son lectorat), aux racistes convertis (qui le deviennent en mme temps qu'ils deviennent prcaires), et aux conservateurs de base, le score du RN s'explique assez facilement. Mais Marine n'est pas pour une augmentation du smic par exemple, elle parle peu d'une meilleure rpartition des richesses et sa politique conomique serait globalement assez proche de celle de Macron, mme si elle reprend souvent un discours de "gauche protectionniste".

Je disais donc simplement que seul 31% (REM + LR) des franais sont d'accord avec la politique actuelle, ce qui est confirm par le sondage que je citais prcdemment et qui indique que 72% des lecteurs voudraient un changement fondamental de politique. Donc on peut se rjouir d'une prise de conscience des dgts qu'engendre le nolibralisme reprsent et revendiqu ouvertement par Macron, et soutenu par LR.





> EELV n'est pas du centre?


Si tu parles d'un libralisme quilibr, oui ils sont plutt au centre. Mais un *centre rel*, ce qui veut dire un quilibre entre libralisme, solidarit et cologie. D'ailleurs c'est bien ce que dit cet article



> Il est dsormais le visage du premier parti de gauche. Yannick Jadot peut savourer le score de son parti, Europe cologie les Verts aux lections europennes (13,47% des suffrages exprims). Cest lui qui complte le podium derrire le Rassemblement national et La Rpublique en marche. Derrire, les autres listes de gauche font deux fois moins.


et ce que dit Yannick Jadot lui-mme dans le mme article:



> Nos valeurs, la justice sociale, la protection de lenvironnement, la solidarit lgalit des droits ont une histoire. Mais le paysage politique europen est en train de fondamentalement changer, a-t-il dclar en estimant quune partie de la gauche avait videmment vocation  se retrouver sur ce projet l.


Le problme est que tu positionnes Macron au centre. Mais c'est son positionnement grossier pour ceux qui n'coutent mme pas son programme et qui veulent se rassurer  bon compte. Cela lui permet de se diffrencier du RN pour rcuprer un lectorat "centriste" peu regardant et globalement conservateur. Ce n'est pas le centre au sens premier du terme, mais au sens corrompu des politiciens.

Est-on au centre quand on commence au dbut de son mandat par rduire les allocations logements, quand on supprime l'impt sur la fortune, quand on veut faire payer des taxes soit disant cologiques mais qui taient inscrites dans le budget pour financer les cadeaux du CICE, qui sera finalement transform en baisse de charges et dont bon nombre d'conomistes disent qu'elles n'auront pas de rpercussions positives pour l'conomie.

Est-on au centre quand on privatise les aroports de Paris, les centrales hydrauliques, autant d'enjeux stratgiques qui seront brads pour satisfaire l'intrt de quelques multinationales au dtriment de nos possibilits d'action et du bilan final des finances publiques, quand on s'oppose  considrer en premier lieu l'utilisation des logiciels libres dans l'ducation nationale alors que c'est acquis dans le suprieur, etc. etc. (pour ceux que cela intresse j'ai fais un rcapitulatif plus complet ici).

Hollande se disait  gauche, et il a fait du nolibralisme en initialisant le CICE et en niquant le code du travail. Macron-Bayrou se disent au centre et ils rajoutent une bonne couche de nolibralisme sauvage en utilisant abondamment les LBD et les lacrymos pour faire accepter leur politique. Et cerise sur la gteau, ils tentent de faire passer des lois liberticides pour faire interdire le droit de manifester par le prfet de police, tels de bons petits fachos qui s'assument.

Comment peux-tu croire que les cologistes sincres, puissent avoir des affinits avec les nolibraux puisque la dfinition du nolibralisme est *prcisment de supprimer toute contrainte quelle qu'elle soit* pour faire un maximum de bnfices immdiats sans se proccuper des consquences  long terme. Il suffit de te rendre dans des manifestations cologiques si tu veux te convaincre que ce n'est pas leur tasse de th. 

Le moindre colier peut comprendre que le nolibralisme n'est ni compatible avec l'cologie, ni avec la dmocratie, ni bien sr avec la justice sociale. Et il est aussi assez facile de comprendre que l'injustice sociale engendre des comportements non responsables, tant humains qu'cologiques, pour conclure que finalement, cologie, dmocratie, solidarit et justice sociale sont les composantes insparables d'un mme tout qu'on pourrait nommer "une civilisation moderne et responsable". 

Mais a c'est le dernier soucis de Macron, en total contradiction avec la premire partie de son mandat et de ses prochains projets de loi. Nicolas Hulot qui voulait tenter quelque chose dans ce pseudo centre, a du renoncer et dmissionner. Alors si Macron se rclame du centre, les cologistes doivent ncessairement se rclamer de gauche et c'est ce que fait Yannick Jadot. Et il aura naturellement la prfrence des lecteurs de gauche compar aux socialistes dont on a vu les exploits avec Hollande. Aprs je ne suis pas comptable de sa sincrit, encore une fois je parle des programmes et donc de ce pourquoi votent les lecteurs, de ce qu'ils souhaitent, et non pas de ce qu'ils ont en dfinitive.

----------


## bombseb

A propos de Jadot :




> Le dput Insoumis s'en prend aussi sur son blog  la tte de liste EELV, Yannick Jadot, qui a dclar dimanche sur France 3 tre favorable  "un grand dbat national" pour voir "comment on rapproche le statut de la fonction publique du statut de la fonction prive"


Source : https://www.lepoint.fr/politique/mel...2312329_20.php

Ecolo  l'extrieur, nolibral  l'intrieur

----------


## BenoitM

> Ecolo  l'extrieur, nolibral  l'intrieur


En quoi le boulot d'une femme de mnage pour une firme priv et une dans l'administration publique fait un boulot diffrent?
En quoi devrait-ils avoir des statuts de travail diffrent?

----------


## virginieh

> En quoi le boulot d'une femme de mnage pour une firme priv et une dans l'administration publique fait un boulot diffrent?
> En quoi devrait-ils avoir des statuts de travail diffrent?


Si elles devaient en avoir un identique, pourquoi devrait il tre calqu sur le plus dfavorable pour elles ?
Parce que tu crois vraiment que la fonction publique n'est compose que de femmes de mnage ?
Est ce que tu as vraiment envie que tu as vraiment envie de prcariser ou de privatiser les services qui assurent ta scurit, ton instruction ou ta sant ?

----------


## BenoitM

> Si elles devaient en avoir un identique, pourquoi devrait il tre calqu sur le plus dfavorable pour elles ?
> Parce que tu crois vraiment que la fonction publique n'est compose que de femmes de mnage ?
> Est ce que tu as vraiment envie que tu as vraiment envie de prcariser ou de privatiser les services qui assurent ta scurit, ton instruction ou ta sant ?


1) Pourquoi se serait forcement vers le plus dfavorable? 
2) Ben non il n'y a pas que des femmes de mnages, et vu le salaire que propose le public pour un informaticien, ben je vais rester dans le priv.
Donc oui se serait bien que la fonction publique saligne parfois  sur le priv pour attirer les talents  :;): 
3) Je ne vois pas pourquoi un fonctionnaire ne peut avoir droit au chmage s'il est vir.

----------


## zecreator

Ma premire priorit c'est la plante. A quoi a sert de voter pour des gens qui nous promettent un meilleur pouvoir d'achat et moins d'impts, si il n'y a plus de plante pour en profiter.

Posons notre canette et rflchissons 2 secondes.

----------


## halaster08

> Ma premire priorit c'est la plante. A quoi a sert de voter pour des gens qui nous promettent un meilleur pouvoir d'achat et moins d'impts, si il n'y a plus de plante pour en profiter.


Bah malheureusement certains ne voient que le profit a cours terme, les problmes de la plante ce sera pour plus tard (les gnrations futures)
D'autant que ceux qui font ces "belles" promesses sont aussi souvent ceux qui nient les problmes de changement climatiques et/ou l'puisement des ressources naturelles

----------


## benjani13

Autoritarisme +2 points aujourd'hui. Macron veut acclrer l'application de ses "rformes" et pour cela il remplacera les hauts fonctionnaires rcalcitrant:
https://www.huffingtonpost.fr/entry/...b0975ccf5e1f8a

Et  l'assemble lopposition runie une nouvelle fois en confrence de presse dnonce la rforme du rglement de l'AN qui vise  acclrer l'adoption des lois en baissant le temps de paroles des parlementaires:
https://twitter.com/LCP/status/1133762878165704704
https://www.lemonde.fr/politique/art...01_823448.html

Un lu suisse  dposer un projet de rsolution pour que la Suisse arrte d'approvisionner la France en LBD. Cet lu estime que la Suisse n'a pas le droit de vendre d'armes  un pays qui en fait usage sur des populations civiles.
https://www.tdg.ch/monde/mettan-dit-...story/25909412

60% des membres du gouvernement ont eu un redressement fiscal en 2018:
https://www.challenges.fr/economie/f...en-2018_656707

----------


## r0d

> Ma premire priorit c'est la plante.


Moi aussi.
Et ce, malgr ma formation trotskiste. Endoctrinement diront certains. Je dis a parce que les trotskistes sont loin d'tre  la pointe en matire d'environnement. Ce ne sont pas les pires non plus, loin de l, mais ils sont tout de mme rest bloqus, en partie, dans le vieux schma productiviste marxiste.

Et je rflchis depuis de longues annes. Bien avant que le problme climatique ne soit arriv dans les mdias, j'tais dj trs proccup par les autres questions lies  l'environnement. La biodiversit, pour moi, a toujours t une priorit, car j'ai une sorte de respect quasi sacr pour la vie (au niveau des espces, pas au niveau des individus). La question du nuclaire a toujours t trs proccupante galement pour moi. L'ide de laisser des dchets mortifres qui vont perdurer des dizaines de milliers d'annes me pose d'immenses problmes thiques. Les problmes de pollution, globalement, me sont toujours apparus comme primordiaux, car j'ai toujours jug mon confort  l'aune de la qualit de la nature dans laquelle j'volue, plutt qu' la taille de ma tv et du nombre de consoles que je pourrais possder.

Tout a pour dire que a fait longtemps que je rflchis  ce problme. Et j'y rflchis, du moins j'essaie,  la faon d'un philosophe politique. C'est  dire que je ne me pose pas la question de savoir comment faire pour arriver au rsultat que je souhaite, mais plutt comment faire pour aller dans le sens que je souhaite, en prenant comme contrainte _sine qua non_ que cette direction, et surtout tout ce que cela implique, soit acceptable et accept par le plus grand nombre.

Et la meilleure solution  laquelle je suis parvenu ne me plait pas du tout. Mais dans l'tat actuel des choses, je n'en vois pas d'autres. Car je suis avant tout libertaire, et pour moi, la solution idale serait que tout le monde joue le jeu sans avoir  forcer quiconque. Mais sur ce sujet en particulier, il faut tre raliste, car nous n'avons plus le temps pour ce genre d'utopie.

La seule solution que je vois donc, c'est une baisse drastique de la consommation. Car nous n'avons plus le temps d'esprer que les sciences et les techniques rsolvent le problme. Remplacer une voiture  essence par une voiture lectrique ne fait que dplacer le problme. Aujourd'hui nous avons pris conscience que les oliennes ont, malheureusement, un cot important en terme cologique, qui va de leur fabrication jusqu' leur entretien en passant par leur installation (par exemple, ce sont des milliards de tonnes de bton qu'il faut dverser dans nos campagnes pour construire leurs bases). Etc.

Mais cette baisse drastique de consommation n'est acceptable, selon moi, que selon deux conditions:

1. Il faut mettre en place un galitarisme drastique. Pour plusieurs raisons. Dj, tout simplement, parce que le dsir est mimtique : On ne peut pas demander  Paul de renoncer  son week-end  la mer en voiture, pendant que Jaques prends l'avion tous les week-end pour des destinations exotiques. Ensuite, parce que si Paul veut une Ferrari, c'est, en premire hypothse, parce que la Ferrari existe. C'est con comme un conomiste orthodoxe, mais parfois les choses les plus videntes cachent une complexit extrme. Par exemple, pourquoi 1 + 1 = 2 ? (La question n'est pas "pourquoi 1 pomme + 1 pomme = 2 pommes", qui est, elle, infiniment plus simple).

2. Il faut mettre en place quelques mesures globales, qui permettront aux plus pauvres de vivre correctement, et donc d'accepter cette baisse de consommation. Or qui dit mesures globales, dit gestion par l'tat. Potentiellement par des associations d'tats. Par exemple, renforcer les services publics en provinces, et notamment les transports en commun. Mettre en place des politiques qui favorisent le travail  domicile et / ou le tltravail. Favoriser les circuits courts. Ainsi de suite.

Et donc, mon problme, c'est que chacun de ces 2 points ncessite une intervention tatique forte, et peut-tre mme un interventionnisme inter-tat. Ce qui, pour un anarchiste, est difficile  avaler. Je crois que la seule chose encore pire c'est l'ide "Attaliesque" de gouvernement mondial.

----------


## r0d

> Autoritarisme +2 points aujourd'hui. Macron veut acclrer l'application de ses "rformes" et pour cela il remplacera les hauts fonctionnaires rcalcitrant:
> https://www.huffingtonpost.fr/entry/...b0975ccf5e1f8a
> 
> Et  l'assemble lopposition runie une nouvelle fois en confrence de presse dnonce la rforme du rglement de l'AN qui vise  acclrer l'adoption des lois en baissant le temps de paroles des parlementaires:
> https://twitter.com/LCP/status/1133762878165704704
> https://www.lemonde.fr/politique/art...01_823448.html
> 
> Un lu suisse  dposer un projet de rsolution pour que la Suisse arrte d'approvisionner la France en LBD. Cet lu estime que la Suisse n'a pas le droit de vendre d'armes  un pays qui en fait usage des populations civiles.
> https://www.tdg.ch/monde/mettan-dit-...story/25909412
> ...


P.tin mais srieusement... comment on a pu en arriver l...

----------


## Invit

> Un lu suisse  dposer un projet de rsolution pour que la Suisse arrte d'approvisionner la France en LBD. Cet lu estime que la Suisse n'a pas le droit de vendre d'armes  un pays qui en fait usage des populations civiles.
> https://www.tdg.ch/monde/mettan-dit-...story/25909412


Lui, je lui envoie un courrier de remerciement demain. Je vais vraiment le faire.

----------


## Jipt

Tiens, a fait longtemps que je n'tais pas pass par ici




> P.tin mais srieusement... comment on a pu en arriver l...


Ils se dbattent, ils s'agitent, ils brassent de l'air, sans doute sentent-ils que la fin est proche





> Je crois que la seule chose encore pire c'est l'ide "Attaliesque" de gouvernement mondial.


Et pourquoi donc ?
 partir du moment o un Corse et un Breton (pour n'en citer que deux, bien diamtralement opposs en termes de gomtrie) acceptent de vivre sous les mmes lois, pourquoi un Canadien et un Australien ne pourraient pas en faire autant ?




> 2. Il faut mettre en place quelques mesures globales, qui permettront aux plus pauvres de vivre correctement, et donc d'accepter cette baisse de consommation.


Dj qu'ils ne consomment que le strict minimum, en dessous c'est crever de faim, je trouve que tu abuses, l.




> Mettre en place des politiques qui favorisent le travail  domicile et / ou le tltravail. Favoriser les circuits courts. Ainsi de suite.


Quand on voit que *mme ici* il y a des pubs d'emploi o c'est bien marqu "pas de tltravail", on se dit que ce n'est pas gagn.




> 1. Il faut mettre en place un galitarisme drastique. Pour plusieurs raisons. Dj, tout simplement, parce que le dsir est mimtique : On ne peut pas demander  Paul de renoncer  son week-end  la mer en voiture, pendant que Jacques prend l'avion tous les week-end pour des destinations exotiques. Ensuite, parce que si Paul veut une Ferrari, c'est, en premire hypothse, parce que la Ferrari existe.


Et permet  l'ouvrier qui la fabrique de bouffer. Et de faire bouffer sa famille. Et donc de faire bouffer tous ceux qui en dpendent, et tu peux remonter loin comme a. Et pareil pour les fabricants d'avions, et de tout le reste. Et c'est dramatique, on est bien d'accord.

Va donc au bout de ta rflexion : revenu unique, l'nergie solaire de Reiser ("_quand il pleut on reste au lit_"), l'An 01, ce genre de choses
Le balayeur : dix mille euros par mois, le patron de l'usine  balais : dix mille euros par mois.
Le balayeur a besoin du patron pour avoir des balais, le patron de l'usine  balais a besoin du balayeur pour avoir une rue propre et saine sinon c'est la peste, le cholra et tout ce genre de choses.
 ::coucou::

----------


## Marco46

> La question du nuclaire a toujours t trs proccupante galement pour moi. L'ide de laisser des dchets mortifres qui vont perdurer des dizaines de milliers d'annes me pose d'immenses problmes thiques.


Je t'invite  lire cet article intitul Why Renewables Cant Save the Planet, alors c'est en anglais et c'est un peu long mais a fait assez bien le tour de la question du nuclaire vs nergie dites "renouvelables".




> La seule solution que je vois donc, c'est une baisse drastique de la consommation.


Si tu supprimes les combustibles fossiles et le nuclaire il ne reste rien. Juste rien, ah si pardon il nous reste les barrages. Les nergies dites renouvelables ont une dure de vie de quelques dcennies parce que les outils qui permettent de les capter ne sont pas durables et consomment normment de ressources qui elles ne sont pas renouvelables. Je parle mme pas du problme de stockage de l'nergie ncessaire sur ces nergies intermittentes.

Il faut marteler que un monde 100% ENR c'est le monde d'*avant* la rvolution industrielle. C'est  dire un monde avec 500 millions d'habitants, une mortalit infantile dlirante et une esprance de vie  40 ans en moyenne.

A l'chelle de la France, soit on assume pleinement le risque nuclaire soit on retourne au Moyen-Age. Il n'y a aucune autre alternative.

----------


## Jipt

> ah si pardon il nous reste les barrages.


Qui posent normment de problmes en aval avec le blocage des sdiments qui, avant, descendaient jusqu' la mer, et maintenant envasent en les pourrissant les lacs de retenue.




> [...] et consomment normment de ressources *qui elles ne sont* pas renouvelables.


Joli charabia Un verbe et deux sujets, lequel est le bon ?

Petite leon de ponctuation :
  Un retrait ayant un RFR suprieur  22 354 euros continuera lui de payer le taux maximal (8,3 %).
*lui avec deux virgules :*  ::ccool:: 
  Un couple de retraits ayant un RFR suprieur  34 200 euros continuera, lui, de payer le taux maximal (8,3 %).
https://www.liberation.fr/checknews/...ns-de-_1697230

_In fine_ ce "lui" ne sert absolument  rien ( part *brouiller la lecture si on oublie les virgules*) :
  Un couple de retraits ayant un RFR suprieur  34 200 euros continuera de payer le taux maximal (8,3 %).  ::ccool::   ::ccool::   ::ccool:: 
Et vous tes de plus en plus nombreux  tomber dans ce pige : on n'crit pas comme on parle au bistrot ou  la machine  caf !

ressources qui*,* elles*,* ne sont pas renouvelables.
ressources qui ne sont pas renouvelables.  ::ccool:: 
[...] et consomment normment de ressources non renouvelables.  ::ccool::   ::ccool::   ::ccool::

----------


## r0d

> A l'chelle de la France, soit on assume pleinement le risque nuclaire soit on retourne au Moyen-Age. Il n'y a aucune autre alternative.


Si il y a une autre alternative, et  mes yeux, la seule viable : rduire drastiquement notre consommation. Consommation d'nergie en premier lieu, mais consommation globale galement.

----------


## r0d

> Tiens, a fait longtemps que je n'tais pas pass par ici


Bienvenue  toi  grand tutlaire de la sanit pistolaire  ::hola::   ::): 




> Et pourquoi donc ?


Srieusement ? Tu demandes  un anarchiste pourquoi l'ide d'un gouvernement mondial ne lui sied point ?




> Dj qu'ils ne consomment que le strict minimum, en dessous c'est crever de faim, je trouve que tu abuses, l.


Je souponne le quiproquos ...  ::weird:: 
a m'apprendra  utiliser des mots de plus de deux syllabes  ::aie:: 

Non, l'ide que je dfends, justement, c'est de faire en sorte que personne ne crve de faim. Et tant donn que nos territoires sont dornavant organiss autour de grandes mtropoles, il est important de redployer des services publics dans les territoires ruraux afin d'amliorer la qualit de vie de ses habitants, en limitant l'impact environnemental de cette amlioration.




> Va donc au bout de ta rflexion [...]


En fait, j'ai une vision assez idaliste de la politique. Je crois qu'il y a beaucoup de faons concrtes de parvenir au mme but. Ce qui est important, quelle que soit la solution que l'on choisit, c'est qu'une majorit suffisante de la population accepte la direction prise.
C'est typiquement ce qu'il se passe avec les gilets jaunes : nous ne sommes pas contre l'impt tant que nous estimons qu'il est utile au bien commun. Mais  partir du moment o nous le trouvons injuste, nous refusons d'y consentir.
Je me refuse donc, dans un premier temps,  proposer des choses concrtes, car je pense qu'il nous faut, en premier lieu, dfinir le cap et obtenir l'assentiment de nos pairs. Sans cela, autant pisser dans un violon, au moins a fait marrer les oiseaux.

----------


## Marco46

> Si il y a une autre alternative, et  mes yeux, la seule viable : rduire drastiquement notre consommation. Consommation d'nergie en premier lieu, mais consommation globale galement.


Tu feras pas vivre 68 millions d'habitants sur le territoire national avec les barrages comme seule source d'nergie pilotable c'est compltement ferique ton projet. L on parle de diviser la consommation lectrique par dix et plus aucun transports.

C'est pas une rduction drastique c'est une famine, c'est littralement retourner au Moyen-Age.

----------


## Gunny

On peut tout  fait rduire drastiquement la consommation sans retourner au Moyen-ge. Le gaspillage qui a lieu dans nos socits est astronomique. Le meilleur pour l'conomie c'est d'aller dpenser notre salaire en conneries au centre commercial et d'aller les mettre direct  la poubelle en revenant  la maison, c'est compltement absurde. On a perdu tout gage de qualit, durabilit et de rparabilit pour presque tous les objets qui nous entourent. Ce n'est pas une fatalit, c'est juste que le systme actuel, et par extension nos lois, est fait pour perptuer cet tat d'esprit. C'est tout  fait possible de pousser dans l'autre sens, mais il faut lgifrer : rendre les fabricants responsables de l'impact environnemental, taxer fortement les nouveaux produits tout en dtaxant les rparations, interdire purement et simplement certaines pratiques ou certains matriaux, amliorer les rgulations sur le bien tre animal, avoir une vraie politique de transports en commun/tltravail, repenser l'agriculture et la distribution, guillotiner les ultra-riches (pardon, je m'emporte), etc.
Je pense que ce n'est mme pas une si grosse tche qu'on veut le croire, mais c'est vraiment une question d'tat d'esprit : la plupart des solutions existent dj. On peut trouver obscne de vouloir remplir sa vie de gadgets ou des fringues jetables tout en voulant pouvoir se faire oprer gratuitement en laparoscopie  l'hpital public si on a une appendicite. Je pense que cet tat d'esprit est en train d'arriver, notamment chez les plus jeunes. nanmoins on en est encore loin.

----------


## Jipt

> Srieusement ? Tu demandes  un anarchiste pourquoi l'ide d'un gouvernement mondial ne lui sied point ?


Ah, je n'avais pas pouss ma rflexion plus loin que les mots bruts. Parlons alors d'organisation mondiale (qui, mha, est dj + ou - en place, tout au moins du point de vue du commerce, quoique, quels beaux scandales des fois, avec ces prix qui fluctuent en fonction de la mto et du niveau des rcoltes, quelle honte)

D'ailleurs, je n'arrive toujours pas  comprendre comment ce monde fonctionne, avec des rgles diffrentes selon le sujet abord, a dpasse mon entendemant.
Ou des logiques inverses du bon sens : on sait tous que les barons allemands de la sidrurgie se sont trouvs fort aise des gesticulations et vocifrations du peintre rat, tout comme les amerloques ont t bien soulags de leur problmatique "1929" par l'attaque de Pearl Harbor -- et pourquoi en sous-main ne l'auraient-ils pas suggr ?
C'est o la sortie de ce monde de folie ?




> Sans cela, autant pisser dans un violon, au moins a fait marrer les oiseaux.


Je ne connaissais pas et trouve a mignon tout plein,  ::ccool:: 
Enfin un peu de posie dans ce monde de brutes,  :8-): 





> Ce n'est pas une fatalit, c'est juste que le systme actuel, et par extension nos lois, est fait pour perptuer cet tat d'esprit. C'est tout  fait possible de pousser dans l'autre sens, mais il faut lgifrer : rendre les fabricants responsables de l'impact environnemental, taxer fortement les nouveaux produits tout en dtaxant les rparations, interdire purement et simplement certaines pratiques ou certains matriaux, amliorer les rgulations sur le bien tre animal, avoir une vraie politique de transports en commun/tltravail, repenser l'agriculture et la distribution, guillotiner les ultra-riches (pardon, je m'emporte), etc.
> Je pense que ce n'est mme pas une si grosse tche qu'on veut le croire, mais c'est vraiment une question d'tat d'esprit : la plupart des solutions existent dj.


Un truc tout simple c'est quand mme la consigne, par exemple : perso a me navre chaque fois que je balance un rcipient en verre et que je l'entends se briser dans le container, moi qui, minot, a connu la consigne des bouteilles de vin chez l'picier du coin.
H bien mme a "ils" ne sont pas foutus de le (re-)mettre en place.

Rien dans la tronche, les guignols qui nous gouvernent, rien de rien, juste du vent

----------


## fredinkan

> Lui, je lui envoie un courrier de remerciement demain. Je vais vraiment le faire.


Ce qui me fait rire (ou pas) c'est quand tu lis a dans l'article:




> La situation est aggrave par l'emploi en France de munitions plus dangereuses et *non conformes au mode d'emploi* du fabricant suisse, relve encore M.Mettan.


On sort donc du matriel de "dfense" si effectivement on sort de la confirmit de l'emploi de l'arme

----------


## zecreator

Quand on voit les actionnaires de Amazon mettre de cot les propositions environnementales de leurs salaris, car trop contraignantes financirement, que le glyphosate de Mosanto/Bayer  t autoris  la vente en Europe pour 5 ans encore, malgr l'appel au secours de plusieurs centaines d'agriculteurs et de la science, tu te dis  un moment, que ce genre de personne ne veulent pas notre bien. Si le Diable existe, ils sont ses aptres. Ils n'ont mme pas conscience qu'ils vont aussi crever de leurs dcisions, ainsi que leurs proches.

----------


## Marco46

> rendre les fabricants responsables de l'impact environnemental, taxer fortement les nouveaux produits tout en dtaxant les rparations, interdire purement et simplement certaines pratiques ou certains matriaux, amliorer les rgulations sur le bien tre animal, avoir une vraie politique de transports en commun/tltravail, repenser l'agriculture et la distribution, guillotiner les ultra-riches (pardon, je m'emporte), etc.


Non mais ya un moment faut quand mme descendre de son orbite. Diviser la consommation lectrique par 10, puisque l on parle juste d'lectricit mme pas du reste, c'est diviser le PIB par 10, donc la puissance de l'tat par 10. Donc 10 fois moins d'hpitaux, 10 fois moins de policiers, 10 fois moins de personnels de justice, 10 fois moins d'arme, etc ... etc ...

C'est mme pas certain qu'un tat moderne soit viable dans un tel contexte de frugalit nergtique.

A population constante c'est juste totalement irraliste.

Je le rpte, supprimer  la fois les nergies fossiles et le nuclaire c'est se reposer exclusivement sur les barrages, c'est la seule et unique source d'nergie pilotable disponible. C'est pas une opinion c'est un fait.

Et pour le reste le calcul est vite fait, si tu supprimes les fossiles tu rduis les transports de 99%.

a s'appelle le Moyen-Age.

Pour vous donner un ordre d'ide la prod lectrique franaise c'est 500 TWh, la conso de l'clairage, seulement pour l'clairage c'est autour de 60. Donc avec les barrages t'as l'clairage, point final. Tu n'as rien d'autre. 

videmment vous oubliez la scu, les retraites, l'ducation nationale, le droit du travail, la justice tout court, etc ... T'as juste plus rien.

----------


## fredinkan

> Ils n'ont mme pas conscience qu'ils vont aussi crever de leurs dcisions, ainsi que leurs proches.


A mon avis ils sont plutt  se dire soit "je suis vieux, je le verrai pas" soit "j'ai du fric, a m'impactera pas"

----------


## Ecthelion2

> Non mais ya un moment faut quand mme descendre de son orbite. Diviser la consommation lectrique par 10, puisque l on parle juste d'lectricit mme pas du reste, c'est diviser le PIB par 10, donc la puissance de l'tat par 10. Donc 10 fois moins d'hpitaux, 10 fois moins de policiers, 10 fois moins de personnels de justice, 10 fois moins d'arme, etc ... etc ...
> 
> C'est mme pas certain qu'un tat moderne soit viable dans un tel contexte de frugalit nergtique.
> 
> A population constante c'est juste totalement irraliste.
> 
> Je le rpte, supprimer  la fois les nergies fossiles et le nuclaire c'est se reposer exclusivement sur les barrages, c'est la seule et unique source d'nergie pilotable disponible. C'est pas une opinion c'est un fait.
> 
> Et pour le reste le calcul est vite fait, si tu supprimes les fossiles tu rduis les transports de 99%.
> ...



C'est quoi le rapport avec ce qu'il te dit ? Et si justement, on parle du reste, c'est toi qui te focalise sur l'lectricit. D'ailleurs tu arrive quand mme  voir que dans la partie de son message que tu cite, il n'est pas question que d'lectricit non ? 

On te parle de supprimer la consommation superflue *de faon gnrale*, pas spcifiquement de supprimer la consommation lectrique et/ou les centrales. Si dj on arrtait de surconsommer, le besoin lectrique diminuerait, et l'on pourrait rduire certaines choses en consquences.

Personne ici n'a parl de supprimer TOUTES les centrales nuclaires du jour au lendemain...  ::roll:: 


Accessoirement vu comme c'est parti depuis quelques annes, pas besoin de baisser la consommation lectrique pour que l'Etat diminue le nombre d'hpitaux, de policiers, de personnel de justice, etc. etc. Nos lus s'en chargent dj trs bien...  ::aie::

----------


## Marco46

> C'est quoi le rapport avec ce qu'il te dit ?


Ben si tu lisais plus d'un message en amont tu comprendrais qu'il rpond  une rponse de ma part qui rpond  un post de r0d.




> Et si justement, on parle du reste, c'est toi qui te focalise sur l'lectricit.


Si on veut agir pour limiter le drglement climatique, c'est la seule issue. Si tu supprimes les fossiles du mix franais, tu supprimes 70% de la consommation nergtique franaise au global. Le reste c'est de l'lectricit et un tout petit chouilla de renouvelable.

Donc oui il vaut mieux se focaliser sur l'lectricit parce qu'il n'y a rien d'autre !

Et en lectricit en France on est  70% de nuclaire. Donc ya un petit sujet non ?




> On te parle de supprimer la consommation superflue *de faon gnrale*, pas spcifiquement de supprimer la consommation lectrique et/ou les centrales. Si dj on arrtait de surconsommer, le besoin lectrique diminuerait, et l'on pourrait rduire certaines choses en consquences.


Mais si tu rduis ta consommation de fossiles, mcaniquement tu vas augmenter ta consommation lectrique. Ou alors c'est une contraction massive de l'conomie sans aucun quivalent dans l'histoire.




> Personne ici n'a parl de supprimer TOUTES les centrales nuclaires du jour au lendemain...


Ben j'ai l'impression que r0d aimerait bien et il y a beaucoup de gens, notamment qui se prtendent cologistes, qui aimeraient bien aussi. Ces dernires annes on a quand mme cram plus de 100 milliards d'euros pour des nergies renouvelables qui ne servent absolument  *rien* dans notre contexte.

Alors pas du jour au lendemain certes mais rapidement oui. 

Et c'est un luxe que l'on ne peut pas s'offrir, c'est tout ce que j'essaie d'expliquer.

----------


## zecreator

> ... 
> Et c'est un luxe que l'on ne peut pas s'offrir, c'est tout ce que j'essaie d'expliquer.


Cela fait 40 ans que les ecologistes tirent la sonnette d'alarme, et a fait  peine 5 ans que le % de prise de conscience du problme colo porte un peu" ses fruits.

Malheureusement, ce n'est pas suffisant. On est, plus que jamais dans l'urgence. Le bateau prend l'eau, et ce que l'quipage veut, c'est une plus belle voilure et des cabines plus confortables. 

On marche sur la tte, et nos enfants en souffriront.

----------


## ABCIWEB

> 1) Pourquoi se serait forcement vers le plus dfavorable? 
> 2) Ben non il n'y a pas que des femmes de mnages, et vu le salaire que propose le public pour un informaticien, ben je vais rester dans le priv.
> Donc oui se serait bien que la fonction publique saligne parfois  sur le priv pour attirer les talents 
> 3) Je ne vois pas pourquoi un fonctionnaire ne peut avoir droit au chmage s'il est vir.


1/ Parce qu'on a jamais vu Macron ni ses prdcesseurs aligner des conditions de travail vers le plus favorable. Tu as vu a quand ? 
2/ Les fonctionnaires ont la scurit de l'emploi en contre partie de salaires moins importants. Et cela a de gros avantages, comme par exemple celui de faire un emprunt  long terme tout en sachant qu'on pourra le rembourser.
3/ On a pas droit au chmage non plus dans le priv si l'on est vir pour faute grave. Il faut un licenciement  l'amiable sans faute grave reconnue de la part du salari, ou vir pour cause de licenciement conomique.

----------


## benjani13

Aprs des mois dans de grves dans les services d'urgences, seul endroit o le personnel continue de travailler quand il est en grve, les mdecins, infirmires et autres internes n'en peuvent juste plus et tombent comme des mouches. A lhpital de Lons-le-Saunier, petite ville du Jura, c'est jusqu' 70% du personnel qui est dsormais en arrt maladie. Les autorits publiques ont du coup enfin pris conscience du problme, rduisent les horaires de travail et allouent plus de budget. 

Naaaaan je dconne! Ils envoient les gendarmes bien sur!!! Le prfet  rquisitionner une partie du personnel mdical, envoyant les gendarmes frapper aux portes  1H du matin pour leur annoncer qu'ils devaient tre sur le pont  7H.

La rquisition est un processus accept par le personnel soignant quand elle est ncessaire (Plan Blanc, etc). Mais l c'est uniquement pour pallier  des problme de gestion des hpitaux. Et puis ils rquisitionnent du personnel soignant qui est absent pour surmenage, a ne va rien donner de bon tant pour les patients que pour le personnel. Le prfet joue l'argument du bien tre des patients avant tout, face  des gens qui donnent dj tout pour eux. Ils vont achever le personnel... Et puis a privatisera, pour le bien tre des patients...

http://www.lefigaro.fr/flash-actu/lo...pital-20190601
https://www.mediapart.fr/journal/fra...e-est-aneantie

----------


## Loceka

> On marche sur la tte, et nos enfants en souffriront.


Quelle ide d'en faire quand on a conscience du contexte actuel aussi ?

----------


## halaster08

> Aprs des mois dans de grves dans les services d'urgences, seul endroit o le personnel continue de travailler quand il est en grve, les mdecins, infirmires et autres internes n'en peuvent juste plus et tombent comme des mouches. A lhpital de Lons-le-Saunier, petite ville du Jura, c'est jusqu' 70% du personnel qui est dsormais en arrt maladie. Les autorits publiques ont du coup enfin pris conscience du problme, rduisent les horaires de travail et allouent plus de budget.


De nature plutt optimiste j'y ai cru ...



> Naaaaan je dconne! Ils envoient les gendarmes bien sur!!! Le prfet  rquisitionner une partie du personnel mdical, envoyant les gendarmes frapper aux portes  1H du matin pour leur annoncer qu'ils devaient tre sur le pont  7H.


C'est vraiment honteux, mais dans quel pays on vit bordel !
En admettant que ce soit une bonne ide de rquisitionner du personnel dj surmen, pourquoi s'amuser  les rveiller en pleine nuit ? Je ne pense pas que le prfet a pris sa dcision dans la nuit, le bon sens aurait voulu qu'ils prviennent au minimum  20H la veille

----------


## Jipt

> De nature plutt optimiste j'y ai cru ...


Moi aussi, lol !




> En admettant que ce soit une bonne ide de rquisitionner du personnel dj surmen, pourquoi s'amuser  les rveiller en pleine nuit ? Je ne pense pas que le prfet a pris sa dcision dans la nuit, le bon sens aurait voulu qu'ils prviennent au minimum  20H la veille


Je suggre au personnel d'aller foutre le b0rd3l sous les fentres du prfet  1 h du mat', histoire de lui montrer comme c'est agrable d'tre rveill en pleine nuit, et de commencer ensuite  tout casser, histoire que le prfet soit oblig d'envoyer la force publique pour les foutre en taule et comme a y aura plus personne dans les hostos, on se croirait dans une fable de La Fontaine,  ::cfou::

----------


## Marco46

> Et puis a privatisera, pour le bien tre des patients...


Ne t'inquite pas les hpitaux ne seront jamais entirement privatiss. Il faut bien garder une structure finance sur de l'argent public pour raliser toutes les interventions non-rentables ...

----------


## Ryu2000

> Il faut marteler que un monde 100% ENR c'est le monde d'*avant* la rvolution industrielle. C'est  dire un monde avec 500 millions d'habitants, une mortalit infantile dlirante et une esprance de vie  40 ans en moyenne.


a me parle comme projet.  ::D: 
Par contre a va tre difficile  faire accepter  toutes les nations du monde...
En tout cas c'est ce qui limiterait le plus la pollution.




> Non, l'ide que je dfends, justement, c'est de faire en sorte que personne ne crve de faim. Et tant donn que nos territoires sont dornavant organiss autour de grandes mtropoles, il est important de redployer des services publics dans les territoires ruraux afin d'amliorer la qualit de vie de ses habitants, en limitant l'impact environnemental de cette amlioration.


Si vous voulez dtruire la plante moins vite, il faut que les rgles soit mondiale.
Aujourd'hui la France pollue dj trs trs peu :
Liste des pays par missions de dioxyde de carbone - Classement selon les missions de CO2 lies  l'nergie en 2016
La France ne reprsente qu'1% de la production de CO2 mondiale.
Le problme c'est Chine, USA, Inde.
La France pourrait faire encore plus d'effort pour produire encore moins de CO2 mais pendant ce temps la Chine, les USA et l'Inde pollueront de plus en plus  ::P: 

Il faut que le changement soit mondial sinon les gens vont changer de pays pour continuer de gaspiller des ressources.

Et je ne suis pas trop fan de l'ide de faire en sorte que personne ne meurt de faim, parce qu'tre nourrit correctement, a veut dire tre en bonne sant et donc avoir un meilleur systme immunitaire, ce qui augmenterait lesprance de vie et diminuerait la mortalit infantile.
En Occident et au Japon, a va, on ne fait plus assez de bbs pour remplacer les gnrations, mais il y a des coins sur terre o la population exploserait, et la surpopulation est un problme trs grave.
C'est bien de diminuer l'nergie ncessaire pour crer les services, mais si il y a 9 milliards d'individus qui utilisent ces services, a fera trop de pollution.




> moi qui, minot, a connu la consigne des bouteilles de vin chez l'picier du coin.


Il me semble qu'il y  a des entreprises qui utilisent toujours la consigne. Je crois que je connais un producteur de limonade qui le fait.

Et sinon il y a a :
VIDEO. Toulouse: Feu verre pour l'exprimentation de la consigne des bouteilles dans la Ville rose (12/05/2019)




> Rien dans la tronche, les guignols qui nous gouvernent, rien de rien, juste du vent


Ben a va...
Ils vont interdire les pailles en plastique, a va sauver plein de poissons.




> A mon avis ils sont plutt  se dire soit "je suis vieux, je le verrai pas" soit "j'ai du fric, a m'impactera pas"


La technique de "j'ai du fric" est risqu quand mme, parce qu'il arrive que les monnaies perdent toute leur valeur  cause de l'hyper inflation. (Allemagne 1923)
Bon aprs il y a moyen de diversifier les devises et normalement le franc suisse est plutt safe (ainsi que la couronne Norvgienne), c'est pas comme l'euro ou le dollar  ::?: 
La bulle immobilire peut exploser, mais au moins l'immobilier c'est physique et a reste.




> pas besoin de baisser la consommation lectrique pour que l'Etat diminue le nombre d'hpitaux, de policiers, de personnel de justice, etc. etc. Nos lus s'en chargent dj trs bien...


Il y a une rgle qui impose d'avoir un dficit public infrieur  3% du PIB, alors les gouvernements baissent les dpenses.
Et ce sera de pire en pire...
Les services vont petit  petit se faire privatiser.
Les pompiers, les policiers, les prisons, les aroports, les voies ferres, tout sera privatis. (perso je prfre quand les autoroutes, les voies ferres, les aroports appartiennent  la nation)

 cause de la rgle des 3% aucun gouvernement ne peut dire "je vais faire en sorte que les infirmires travaillent dans de bonnes conditions".




> Ces dernires annes on a quand mme cram plus de 100 milliards d'euros pour des nergies renouvelables qui ne servent absolument  *rien* dans notre contexte.


Ouais c'est vrai que les oliennes polluent beaucoup et produisent peu d'nergie...
Mais peut-tre qu' force d'investir autant de milliards dans les nergies renouvelable, des solutions efficace apparatront.

----------


## Marco46

> Mais peut-tre qu' force d'investir autant de milliards dans les nergies renouvelable, des solutions efficace apparatront.


Ben non c'est pas de la R&D c'est du build.

----------


## Ryu2000

> c'est pas de la R&D


Il y a de l'argent qui va dans la recherche, une partie de la taxe carbone par exemple.

----------


## zecreator

Plus j'avance sur ce forum, plus j'ai le sentiment d'avoir affaire avec des gens dconnects de l'humain. Des gens qui sont persuads que l'avenir ne peut tre qu'individuelle. Que chacun doit construire son avenir au dtriment de l'autre. C'est assez effrayant...

----------


## halaster08

> Plus j'avance sur ce forum, plus j'ai le sentiment d'avoir affaire avec des gens dconnects de l'humain. Des gens qui sont persuads que l'avenir ne peut tre qu'individuelle. Que chacun doit construire son avenir au dtriment de l'autre. C'est assez effrayant...


???
Au contraire, mis  part certains boulets qui hantent ce forum, j'ai plutt ce sentiment inverse

----------


## Ryu2000

> Plus j'avance sur ce forum, plus j'ai le sentiment d'avoir affaire avec des gens dconnects de l'humain.


La plante est plus importante que l'humanit, elle tait l avant l'humain elle sera l aprs l'humain.
L'humain devrait faire un minimum d'effort pour limiter son impact sur l'environnement.

Et ce n'est pas du tout ce qui est fait : les ocans, les sols, l'air tout est pollu !
L'humanit est responsable de la disparition de plein despces.

Plus un humain est riche plus il utilise de services, donc plus il pollue.
Pour ralentir la destruction de la plante il est ncessaire de diminuer la qualit de vie (moins de service) et de tendre  diminuer la population mondiale.
On ne peut pas tre de plus en plus nombreux  avoir une vie de plus en plus confortable, c'est physiquement impossible (les ressources ne sont pas illimit).

Mais les nations ne se mettront jamais d'accord pour viser la dcroissance.
Il est donc ncessaire d'aller au krach, il faut un traumatisme pour changer de paradigme.
Donc beaucoup de gens vont connaitre la famine et les pidmies.
a fait trop longtemps qu'on recul pour mieux sauter, le grand saut finira par arriver et a va tre violent. (bien pire que 1908, 1929, 2008)

===
C'est comme dans la courbe de croissance des bactries :



> . Phase d'acclration : il se produit une augmentation de la vitesse de croissance.
> . Croissance exponentielle : le taux de croissance atteint un maximum (=max). Cette phase dure tant que la vitesse de croissance est constante. Le temps de doublement des bactries est le plus court. La masse cellulaire est reprsente par des cellules viables (mortalit nulle).
> . Phase de ralentissement : la vitesse de croissance rgresse. Il y a un puisement du milieu de culture et une accumulation des dchets. Il existe un dbut d'autolyse des bactries.
> . Phase maximale stationnaire : le taux de croissance devient nu ( = 0). Les bactries qui se multiplient compensent celles qui meurent.
> . Phase de dclin : le taux de croissance est ngatif ( < 0). *Toutes les ressources nutritives sont puises. Il y a accumulation de mtabolites toxiques.* Il se produit une diminution d'organismes viables et une lyse cellulaire sous l'action des enzymes protolytiques endognes. Cependant, il persiste une croissance par libration de substances libres lors de la lyse (croissance cryptique).
> Source : http://www.microbes-edu.org/etudiant...roissance.html


Au bout d'un moment il faut raliser qu'il ne peut pas y avoir 10 milliards d'humains qui vivent correctement. (accs  l'eau et la nourriture)

====
Edit :
Il y a des dputs qui veulent faire des choses pour diminuer la pollution :
Pour lutter contre la pollution des avions, des dputs veulent interdire 72 vols intrieurs en France



> Une autre proposition plus radicale, soutenue notamment par le dput LFI Franois Ruffin et la dpute cologiste Delphine Batho, est en dbat: interdire tous les vols intrieurs pour lesquels le mme trajet est ralisable en train en 5 heures. 72 vols quotidiens seraient ainsi supprims au profil du rail. Qu'adviendra-t-il des "petits" aroports? Nul ne le sait. Mais si ce projet de loi est adopt, il pourrait entrer en vigueur en 2021.


Je crois qu'en Suisse ils ont essay de le faire et a n'est pas pass.

----------


## Jipt

> Je crois qu'en Suisse ils ont essay de le faire et a n'est pas pass.


Ben non, et c'est normal : tout le monde veut toujours tirer toute la couverture  soi, et tant pis pour les autres.

Rien  voir avec les manchots qui, lors des temptes avec vents glaciaux, se mettent en blocs compacts tournant le dos au vent et changent rgulirement de place, ceux qui se sont gels se rchauffent  l'intrieur du groupe pendant que d'autres bien chauds peuvent aller se cailler en rempart pour le reste du groupe.
Rien  voir avec nous, quoi.

Nous, quand le bateau coule, au lieu d'coper tous ensemble, certains se battent pour une place dans les canots de sauvetage pendant que d'autres jouent de la musique. Et aprs on s'tonne que le machin ait coul...  ::roll::

----------


## Ryu2000

> Rien  voir avec les manchots


Les humains peuvent se runir et travailler dans un but commun, mais pour cela il faut un *ennemi*.
L'URSS et les USA se sont alli pour combattre l'Allemagne et le Japon. (alors qu' la base ils ne sont pas trop pote)
Aprs pendant la guerre froide parler du danger communiste a rapprochait les tasuniens entre-eux. Rien ne rapproche plus que l'ennemi.

La seule chose qui pourrait unir tous les humains c'est une menace extraterrestre, donc a ne risque pas d'arriver  ::P: 




> lors des temptes avec vents glaciaux


Il y a des espces qui collaborent plus entre eux que d'autres.
En cherchant on peut trouver des comportements pas trs sympa chez certains animaux ou insectes.
Par exemple a :
Parasitisme de couve




> Nous, quand le bateau coule, au lieu d'coper tous ensemble


Les gouvernements font croire qu'ils en ont quelque chose  foutre.
Ils font croire que le diesel pollue plus que l'essence pour pousser les gens  acheter un vhicule neuf (merde, mauvaise exemple  ::?: ).
Ils disent qu'ils augmentent les taxes sur les carburants pour inciter les gens  moins voyager et utiliser les transports en commun.
Ils ont instaur une taxe que les usines doivent payer pour produire du CO2 pour les inciter  en produire moins.

Les jeunes schent l'cole et manifestent pour le climat.
Il y a mme des gens qui parlent de dcroissance aujourd'hui !

====
Le truc c'est qu'on ne peut pas moins polluer.
Il faut de la croissance pour payer les retraites, la croissance vient de la consommation, pour consommer il faut produire, produire pollue.
Pour polluer moins il faudrait une baisse drastique des conditions de vie.
Est-ce que vous voulez vous passer du confort de vie actuel ?
Mme si c'est le cas, vous ne pouvez rien faire  votre chelle ( part partir dans un trip survivaliste, pour tre le plus indpendant du systme possible).

----------


## MiaowZedong

> Plus j'avance sur ce forum, plus j'ai le sentiment d'avoir affaire avec des gens dconnects de l'humain. Des gens qui sont persuads que l'avenir ne peut tre qu'individuelle. Que chacun doit construire son avenir au dtriment de l'autre. C'est assez effrayant...


Enfin, il y en a par ici qui annoncent ouvertement que leur livre prfer est un fantasme ractionnaire et obscurantiste o les hommes rapprennent leur vrai rle, comme celui d'tre plus vieux que Jeanne Calment ( cause d'un dlire dans lequel les fascistes sont des surhommes, pas grce  la medecine) et de rajouter des adolescentes  leur harem (elles sont bien sr honores d'tre engrosses par de tels specimens de vraie virilit, car les femmes ne sont bonnes qu' enfanter, cela est connu). Et au cas o l'orientation idologique du livre en question n'est pas assez vidente, c'tait _la_ sortie littraire de l'Occupation  ::vomi:: 

Alors oui, a grouille un peu de racs souhaitant dcroissance de la population, retour  la terre, et resurgence des "authentiques" valeurs d'antan, quand les hommes taient des hommes, les femmes des femmes et tout a. En mme temps, le retour au moyen-ge connait un grand regain de popularit un peu partout.

----------


## ddoumeche

Bon, je dois admettre tre assez du par la raction de Guy Verhofstadt, prince du mal de la Belgique, trs heureux d'avoir vu ses scores parlementaires augmenter. Sans doute pense t'il pousser davantage son super machin europen polyglotte, selon la tactique de la fuite en avant.
Mais se prtendre libral et tre fdraliste radical, donc vouloir exporter le dsastre institutionnel belge  l'chelle continentale, a autant de sens que d'tre dmocrate au moment de la rvolution des soviets en 1917. Peut-tre n'y a t'il l pas malice mais juste de la btise, peut-tre mme ai-je mal saisi et un lecteur aura-t'il la gentillesse de m'expliquer le paradoxe.


Rsumons:
* le taux de participation a augment, les lecteurs se sont dplacs sur des questions concernant l'union vu que l'union et la nation sont en crise.
* les partis issus de la seconde guerre mondiale sont en pleine berezina, une page se tourne.
* LR paye le choix supra-nationaliste de ces 30 ans dernires annes, et ne mobilise pas. Pour reprendre les dires d'un commentateur politique connu, ils sont niais.
* Benoit Hamon, champion du Kebad et de la fumette va nous quitter, ce qui n'est pas un mal.
* le PS se choisit une tte de liste amricaniste pro-guerre, en la personne de Glucksman, un dveloppement inquitant.
* Jadot parle toujours comme un vieux stalinien rouill mais fait 14%, un changement gnrationnel autant qu'un rsultat d'une propagande incessante.

Le systme a donc une voie ouverte, et ne peut pas perdre. En effet, LREM + EELV ont une part de l'lectorat suprieur  une ventuelle alliance LR/RN donc rien ne changera quoiqu'en pensent les 71% de franais qui ne savent dcidment pas ce qu'ils veulent. Ou qui veulent le beurre et l'argent du beurre ce qui est _stricto sensus_ la mme chose.
L'Europe intergouvernementale du Congrs de La Haye est morte, vive l'Europe schumanienne du smic  600 euros.


Par curiosit, j'ai relu le programme d'eelv et nulle part n'y trouve t'on rfrence  un programme conomique. Au contraire, le programme implicite est toujours le mme, mettre la pollution sous le tapis donc soutenir tacitement les dlocalisations vers des pays en voie de dveloppement et la transformation du pays en conomie de comptoir.
Quand les verts auront rsolus cette contradiction et abandonns leur colifichet climatique, peut-tre pourront-ils tre pris au srieux. Plutt que de devenir le nouvel opium du peuple comme la si justement expliqu seabirds.

Les vieux schmas d'analyse productivistes et conomiques sont donc toujours d'actualit.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Alors oui, a grouille un peu de racs souhaitant dcroissance de la population, retour  la terre


Ouais bof...
Je viens d'aller rechercher des informations sur le parti "Parti pour la dcroissance" et les membres ne me semble pas du tout tre des ractionnaires :
Parti pour la dcroissance
Dcroissance - Nos Camarades Tmoignent
Y'en a un qui a des bonnes ides :



> Lionel CHAMBROT
> 48 ans, porte-parole, Nancy (54). Militant actif depuis 2005.  Il cherche chaque jour  donner du sens  sa vie : individuellement, il minimise au quotidien son empreinte carbone et lutte contre le systme (capitalisme, productivisme, nuclaire, TAFTA, CETA, OGM, Linky, publicit) ; en collectif, il participe  la construction du monde alternatif de demain (ONG, co-lieux, agriculture bio, low-tech, monnaies locales).


Il faut prendre conscience qu'il est impossible que 7 milliards d'individus vivent correctement.
Tout le monde ne peut pas avoir une maison (avec du chauffage l'hiver et de la climatisation l't), une voiture, un ordinateur, un smartphone, etc.
Vous bnficier d'un niveau de confort qui ne sera *jamais* universel.

Bon de toute faon notre niveau de vie a commenc de diminuer.
Mme si l'INSEE trafic les statistiques pour faire croire qu'on gagne du pouvoir d'achat (en ralit les salaires augmentent beaucoup moins vite que l'inflation et en plus les prix augmentent) tout le monde se rend bien compte que c'est faux, sinon il n'y aurait pas le mouvement des gilets jaunes, qui sont des gens qui travaillent et qui ont de moins en moins d'argent de ct  la fin du mois (et en plus ils voient la qualit des services public se dgrader, il n'y a plus de poste, plus d'cole, plus de gare).




> Glucksman, un dveloppement inquitant.


C'est vrai que c'est assez effrayant de l'imaginer au pouvoir.
Mais a semble aller, le PS est quasiment mort depuis Hollande et Valls, il ne devrait pas revenir en 2022 normalement.

----------


## ABCIWEB

> Ne t'inquite pas les hpitaux ne seront jamais entirement privatiss. Il faut bien garder une structure finance sur de l'argent public pour raliser toutes les interventions non-rentables ...


Oui mais l tu es encore optimiste. Suffit de les faire payer par le malade, et ceux qui ne peuvent pas n'auront qu' crever. C'est  peu prs a le modle convoit par les nocons, pas trs loin de ce que veut Trump, ou Macron  plus long terme, le temps de faire des provisions de LBD.

----------


## Ecthelion2

> Si on veut agir pour limiter le drglement climatique, c'est la seule issue. Si tu supprimes les fossiles du mix franais, tu supprimes 70% de la consommation nergtique franaise au global. Le reste c'est de l'lectricit et un tout petit chouilla de renouvelable.
> 
> Donc oui il vaut mieux se focaliser sur l'lectricit parce qu'il n'y a rien d'autre !
> 
> Et en lectricit en France on est  70% de nuclaire. Donc ya un petit sujet non ?
> 
> Mais si tu rduis ta consommation de fossiles, mcaniquement tu vas augmenter ta consommation lectrique. Ou alors c'est une contraction massive de l'conomie sans aucun quivalent dans l'histoire.


Encore une fois, tu ne te focalise que sur l'nergie fossile et l'lectricit et leurs moyens de productions... 

Quand on te parle de supprimer la consommation superflue, il y a la bouffe, les emballages, consommer plus local, arrter de changer de Smartphone 2 fois par an, et des milliers d'autres trucs...

Et en supprimant tout a, tu diminues de facto ta consommation d'nergie fossile ET lectrique. 

C'est pas en continuant sur notre lance que l'on va arranger quoi que ce soit hein, qu'on soit pro ou anti-nuclaire...  ::roll::

----------


## el_slapper

> Encore une fois, tu ne te focalise que sur l'nergie fossile et l'lectricit et leurs moyens de productions... 
> 
> Quand on te parle de supprimer la consommation superflue, il y a la bouffe, les emballages, consommer plus local, arrter de changer de Smartphone 2 fois par an, et des milliers d'autres trucs...
> 
> Et en supprimant tout a, tu diminues de facto ta consommation d'nergie fossile ET lectrique. 
> 
> C'est pas en continuant sur notre lance que l'on va arranger quoi que ce soit hein, qu'on soit pro ou anti-nuclaire...


C'est trs insuffisant. Les plastiques(tous, pas seulement les emballages), c'est 2-3% de la production mondiale de ptrole. Non, si tu veux rduire de 90% la consommation nergtique lie aux transports :
tu interdis les avionstu interdis les voiturestu rases tous les lotissements, et tu entasses tout le monde dans des villes assez denses pour pouvoir profiter des transports en commun
Transports en commun mis  part, le point 3 est assez proche du moyen-ge. Les points (1) et (2) sont compltement le moyen-ge.

----------


## Ryu2000

> tu rases tous les lotissements, et tu entasses tout le monde dans des villes assez denses pour pouvoir profiter des transports en commun


Je ne suis pas d'accord avec ce point.
Je trouve plutt qu'il faudrait multiplier les villages, comme a il y a une production locale de nourriture (lait, ufs, fruits, lgumes, etc).
En ville il n'y a pas assez de place pour l'agriculture.

On devrait finir par russir  faire voler efficacement des avions sans utiliser de ptrole.
a fait des annes qu'on prpare l'aprs ptrole (mme dans l'aviation).
Cet article de 2015 en parle :
COMMENT LE TRANSPORT ARIEN PRPARE L'APRS-PTROLE



> Nouveaux moteurs, avions allgs et pntrant mieux l'air, *vols au biocarburant* formation des pilotes  l'coconduite : un nouveau modle conomique se dessine.


Ce moteur d'avion russe fonctionne avec tous les combustibles



> Les chercheurs de l'universit d'aviation expliquent qu'ils ont russi  runir les moteurs essence et diesel en un, ce qui en fait le premier du genre en Russie  il existe des analogues en Occident mais ils sont hors de prix. De plus, le DDA-120 a plusieurs avantages: il est plus conomique et peut fonctionner avec diffrents carburants  *essence, krosne, alcool et mme huile vgtale*  grce  son systme de carburant unique.


Apparemment le nombre de vols ne va pas diminuer dans un futur proche :
Les fantasmes dune aviation cologiquement responsable



> *Le nombre davions dans les airs pourrait doubler dici  20 ans*. Face  cette perspective fort peu compatible avec des objectifs de rduction des missions de gaz  effet de serre, le secteur de laviation peaufine sa communication autour dune  croissance neutre en carbone .


Les gouvernements ne feront rien pour diminuer le nombre d'avion, de cargo ou de vhicule personnel. Au contraire on est  fond dans le libre change (plein de bateaux de marchandise), la libre circulation (plein de gens qui voyagent), le krosne n'est pas tax, alors que le diesel l'est  fond... Le fioul et le diesel sont tax pour forcer les gens  changer de voiture et de chaudire (l'cologie n'est qu'un pretexte)
Il faut qu'on se krach violemment dans le mur pour que les choses changent.

----------


## Jipt

> Transports en commun mis  part, le point 3 est assez proche du moyen-ge. Les points (1) et (2) sont compltement le moyen-ge.


Ce qui n'empchait pas les gens de vivre, la preuve c'est qu'on est l 5 cinq sicles plus tard.

Et certains vivaient bien, et longtemps, si c'est a le critre (qui n'est pas le mien : je prfre une vie courte et agrable  une vie longue o on s'emmde).
Ils avaient de la musique, du thtre, des loisirs (repensez au djeuner sur l'herbe de Manet), bref, les gens vivaient.
Oui, certains souffraient. Mais maintenant aussi !

Avec en plus le risque nuclaire, sacre pe de Damocls qui pendouille au-dessus de nos ttes, vous avez entendu le ministre chinois des armes, il y a deux ou trois jours  propos de Tawan ? Et vas-y que je te bombe le torse et que je mets en avant une intervention militaire, mais pourquoi mon Dieu, pourquoi ?



Effectivement, on est en plein Moyen ge,  ::cry::

----------


## Ecthelion2

> C'est trs insuffisant.


D'o le "et des milliers d'autres trucs"...




> Les plastiques(tous, pas seulement les emballages), c'est 2-3% de la production mondiale de ptrole. Non, si tu veux rduire de 90% la consommation nergtique lie aux transports :


Est-ce que 90% est le chiffre  atteindre officiel, ou un chiffre au pif ?




> [*]tu interdis les avions


Et ? En soit ce n'est pas gnant dans l'absolu. C'est chiant pour le tourisme mais vu que ce n'est en rien indispensable, on peut s'en passer.




> [*]tu interdis les voitures


Sans aller jusqu' interdire toutes les voitures, entre plus de transports en commun, un retour aux commerces de proximit, des emplois plus proches, etc. etc. Y'a moyen de dj bien rduire le nombre de vhicules, sans forcment tous les interdire.

Et l encore, rien de dramatique ni de moyengeux.


Sans parler du fait qu'il peut y avoir des vhicules fonctionnant sans ptrole ni lectricit.





> [*]tu rases tous les lotissements, et tu entasses tout le monde dans des villes assez denses pour pouvoir profiter des transports en commun


Il dit qu'il voit pas le rapport.





> Transports en commun mis  part, le point 3 est assez proche du moyen-ge. Les points (1) et (2) sont compltement le moyen-ge.


Outre le fait que vous partez dans des extrmits lgrement exagres et pas obligatoirement ncessaires, du coup je repose la question, on fait quoi ? On ne change rien et on regarde la fin du monde arriver  pleine balle ? 

T'as une fille non ? T'as pas envie qu'elle survive un minimum ? On baisse les bras comme des gros dfaitistes car a vous fait chier de vous passer d'avions et de voitures en permanence ?  ::roll:: 


J'ai vraiment du mal  comprendre votre tat d'esprit / votre discours...

----------


## Marco46

> Encore une fois, tu ne te focalise que sur l'nergie fossile et l'lectricit et leurs moyens de productions...


Ben le fossile c'est 70% de l'nergie finale consomme en France et le reste c'est de l'lectrique.

Or du fossile on en a pas du tout et en Europe il y en a trs peu et a dcline fortement (Mer du Nord). Du coup on est ultra dpendant de l'extrieur et c'est pas bon surtout vu les prospectives de prod et de demande sur plusieurs dcennies. 

Donc il nous reste l'lectrique, donc le nuclaire.




> Est-ce que 90% est le chiffre  atteindre officiel, ou un chiffre au pif ?


Ce qu'il nous faut c'est diminuer le fossile le plus possible, donc il est pas loin.

Ct mission CO2 c'est une division par 4 ou 5, c'est beaucoup !




> C'est pas en continuant sur notre lance que l'on va arranger quoi que ce soit hein, qu'on soit pro ou anti-nuclaire...


La question pro / anti-nuclaire est la clef de vote de notre survie au XXIme sicle. Soit on renforce la filire et on la soutient, soit on finit le sicle en rejoignant le tiers-monde. C'est aussi simple que a.

----------


## benjani13

> Outre le fait que vous partez dans des extrmits lgrement exagres et pas obligatoirement ncessaires, du coup je repose la question, on fait quoi ? On ne change rien et on regarde la fin du monde arriver  pleine balle ? 
> 
> T'as une fille non ? T'as pas envie qu'elle survive un minimum ? On baisse les bras comme des gros dfaitistes car a vous fait chier de vous passer d'avions et de voitures en permanence ? 
> 
> J'ai vraiment du mal  comprendre votre tat d'esprit / votre discours...


+1 je ne comprend pas non plus le discours de certains. Rien ne sert  rien, rien n'est suffisant. Aveux d'chec? Pessimisme? Ou juste une manire de conserver notre modle sans assumer de dire "en fait je m'en fou et je veux rien changer"?




> Ct mission CO2 c'est une division par 4 ou 5, c'est beaucoup !


Crer des produits qui dure 4 ou 5 fois plus longtemps, conserver des produits 4 ou 5 fois plus longtemps tant qu'ils sont utilisable, produire 4 ou 5 fois plus prs de l'acheteur, crer 4 ou 5 fois moins de dchets, envoyer les dchets 4 ou 5 fois moins loin, les recycler 4 ou 5 fois mieux, etc. Si on dcomposent en divers sous problme a ne semble pas si infaisable. Sur certains point on gagnerait plus, sur d'autre on y arriverait moins. De plus une grande partie des axes d'amliorations ne sont pas du tout un obstacle au confort et  la qualit de vie. Me dit pas que je vivrai moins bien si on arrte de faire transporter des dchets sur 12000KM pour aller les jeter dans des pays africains.




> Ben le fossile c'est 70% de l'nergie finale consomme en France et le reste c'est de l'lectrique.
> 
> Or du fossile on en a pas du tout et en Europe il y en a trs peu et a dcline fortement (Mer du Nord). Du coup on est ultra dpendant de l'extrieur et c'est pas bon surtout vu les prospectives de prod et de demande sur plusieurs dcennies. 
> 
> Donc il nous reste l'lectrique, donc le nuclaire.


Eu, on a pas le mme problme avec l'uranium et autres minerai pour la filiaire nuclaire?

----------


## r0d

> J'ai vraiment du mal  comprendre votre tat d'esprit / votre discours...


Moi non plus, je ne comprends pas leur positionnement.
C'est la raison pour laquelle je n'interviens plus depuis un moment et que je te laisse de dmener seul  :;): 
En plus tu t'en sors trs bien.

Je comprends trs bien que mes idaux anarcho-communistes soient accueillis avec le plus grand scepticisme. En revanche, je ne comprends pas ceux qui n'essaient pas de trouver des solutions au problme cologique, et encore moins ceux qui s'vertuent  dcourager ceux qui essaient.
Il parait que les super riches sont en train de se faire construire des maisons dans les pays nordiques, car ils pensent que ce seront les derniers endroits vivables. Ce qui prouve qu'ils sont encore plus btes que je ne le pensais*. Parce que si nous ne parvenons pas  stopper le drglement climatique, nous n'avons pas les moyens de savoir ce qui va se passer au niveau de la plante (systme chaotique, etc.).
a montre bien l'tat d'esprit de beaucoup de gens...



* oui, je suis persuad que, contrairement  la doxa contemporaine, les gens les plus riches sont en fait les plus stupides.

----------


## Jipt

> * oui, je suis persuad que, contrairement  la doxa contemporaine, les gens les plus riches sont en fait les plus stupides.


Dans certains domaines.

Mais dans d'autres ils sont trs forts : pour tre riche il faut prendre le pognon quelque part, en gnral dans la poche de celles et ceux qui se font enfumer par des beaux discours et pendant qu'ils/elles rvent ( la blondasse dans la bagnole/au robot mixeur qui fait toute la bouffe), ils/elles ont l'attention tellement capte (capture ?) qu'ils/elles ne se rendent pas compte que d'autres leur font les poches.

----------


## Ryu2000

> soit on finit le sicle en rejoignant le tiers-monde.


a pour le coup ce serait bon pour l'cologie.  :8-): 
Les gens auraient beaucoup moins d'esclave nergtique, la population mondiale diminuerait, lesprance de vie diminuerait, ce serait tip-top.




> +1 je ne comprend pas non plus le discours de certains. Rien ne sert  rien, rien n'est suffisant.


Le truc c'est que vous tes trop optimiste, vous pensez qu'avec le tri slectif et 3 oliennes il est possible de sauver le monde...
Sauf que non, c'est trop tard !

Et de toute faon on ira pas vers la dcroissance choisie.
Les gens consommeront moins parce qu'ils n'en auront plus les moyens.




> Crer des produits qui dure 4 ou 5 fois plus longtemps, conserver des produits 4 ou 5 fois plus longtemps tant qu'ils sont utilisable, produire 4 ou 5 fois plus prs de l'acheteur, crer 4 ou 5 fois moins de dchets, envoyer les dchets 4 ou 5 fois moins loin, les recycler 4 ou 5 fois mieux, etc.


Est-ce que vous tes familier avec le concept de capitalisme ?
Votre rve n'est pas prt de se raliser...

En ce moment les constructeurs de smartphone paniquent parce que les ventes ont lgrement diminu...
Le capitalisme a besoin de croissance, la croissance vient de la consommation.
Donc on continuera de vous vendre de la merde en boucle.




> Il parait que les super riches sont en train de se faire construire des maisons dans les pays nordiques, car ils pensent que ce seront les derniers endroits vivables.


Better safe than sorry.
Pour un ultra riche construire une maison a ne cote rien, donc autant l'avoir au cas o...

Mais ouais il y a des gens qui pensent que si la temprature continue  monter la Sibrie deviendra super intressante, il y aura plein de terre  cultiver.

----------


## benjani13

> Est-ce que vous tes familier avec le concept de capitalisme ?
> Votre rve n'est pas prt de se raliser...


Changer le systme du jour au lendemain je n'y crois pas. C'est pour cela que je propose de dcomposer le problme en une multitude de sous problmes. Le meilleur moyen de faire changer d'ide  quelqu'un est de partir de constats simples, prcis, que la personne accepte, des ides basiques avec lesquelles elle va se trouver en accord et de la faire remonter d'elle mme  une conclusion gnrale que l'ide ou le concept qu'elle rfutait n'est en fait pas si bte. Propose de remplacer le capitalisme ou le no/ultra libralisme (suivant le constat de chacun), mme avec les meilleurs arguments on te prendra pas au srieux. Propose de rduire les dchets, l t'aura de l'attention, t'arrivera  faire travailler des gens dessus. De mme pour tous les autres sous problmes. Quand les gens se rendront compte, par eux mme, que la plupart des solutions qu'ils apportent  ces problmes se heurtent au systme conomique actuel, ils comprendront que le systme est au moins en partie le problme, et il rflchiront  le changer.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Changer le systme du jour au lendemain je n'y crois pas. C'est pour cela que je propose de dcomposer le problme en une multitude de sous problmes. Le meilleur moyen de faire changer d'ide  quelqu'un est de partir de constats simples, prcis, que la personne accepte, des ides basiques avec lesquelles elle va se trouver en accord et de la faire remonter d'elle mme  une conclusion gnrale que l'ide ou le concept qu'elle rfutait n'est en fait pas si bte. Propose de remplacer le capitalisme ou le no/ultra libralisme (suivant le constat de chacun), mme avec les meilleurs arguments on te prendra pas au srieux. Propose de rduire les dchets, l t'aura de l'attention, t'arrivera  faire travailler des gens dessus. De mme pour tous les autres sous problmes. Quand les gens se rendront compte, par eux mme, que la plupart des solutions qu'ils apportent  ces problmes se heurtent au systme conomique actuel, ils comprendront que le systme est au moins en partie le problme, et il rflchiront  le changer.


Je t'ai plussoyer, car tu as raison sur le principe.
Hlas, il y a un truc qui s'appelle les "Dcideurs" (et je ne parle pas des guignols qui gouvernent) et qui ont depuis longtemps mis en place un systme empchant tout changement qu'ils ne souhaitent pas. Et, ils ne souhaitent pas le changement dont tu parles. Pourquoi ?
Pour plusieurs raisons. Une des premires, c'est qu'ils pensent, pour la plupart, que leur fortune les mettra  l'abri des consquences des changements climatiques. Ensuite, certains (mme si je pense que leur nombre diminue) pensent que le drglement climatique n'existe pas. Enfin, ils sont tellement baigns dans ce systme qu'ils sont incapables d'en concevoir un autre. Donc, ils mettront toutes leurs forces pour empcher le moindre changement. Et comme ils possdent la meilleure arme du monde (les mdias et les politiques), il sera quasiment impossible de les renverser sans un bain de sang (et c'est pas le leur qui coulera le plus  ::calim2:: )

----------


## Invit

> Quand les gens se rendront compte, par eux mme, que la plupart des solutions qu'ils apportent  ces problmes se heurtent au systme conomique actuel, ils comprendront que le systme est au moins en partie le problme, et il rflchiront  le changer.


a, j'en suis pas tout  fait certaine. AMHA, il est ncessaire que le systme actuel intgre ces problmatiques avec un minimum de srieux, parce qu'il me semble peu probable que les gens, en tant que bloc uni, prennent d'eux-mmes l'initiative de le changer. Pour autant que je sache, un tel changement en profondeur  l'initiative du bloc peuple (et non de groupes de militants) ne s'est jamais produit. Et je ne suis pas sre qu'il puisse se produire : concrtement, quand on demande aux gens de  ne pas laisser la lumire allume dans une pice dans laquelle ils ne se trouvent pas alors que dehors les lampions, enseignes lumineuses et publicits animes rayonnent de 1000 feux, les gens ne prennent pas la demande au srieux. Je crois que les gens ont conscience que les problmes climatiques arriveront  coup sr, et probablement de leur vivant, mais qu'ils le voient avec une sorte de fatalisme somme toute assez comprhensible. S'il vous plat chers concitoyens, vitez de prendre la voiture, nous autres personnes importantes avons besoin de toutes les ressources que vous pourriez conomiser pour pouvoir continuer nos dplacements en jet priv. En plus, les mdias (qui pourraient ventuellement avoir un impact) prennent un malin plaisir  mlanger les choux et les carottes, ou en l'occurrence les bananes et les fraises, en vantant par exemple la production locale pour des questions cologiques : n'achetez surtout pas de fruits espagnols, pensez aux fruits 100 % franais produits en Martinique. 
Mais je ne suis pas dfaitiste pour autant. Pour moi, les marches pour le climat et autres initiatives font vraiment tche d'huile en ce moment et ont donc de bonnes chances de faire adopter un plan trilatral (qui impliquerait aussi bien les entreprises que la fonction publique que le reste des citoyens). Ce serait peut-tre l'impulsion ncessaire pour, si ce n'est revenir au moyen ge pour sauver le monde, au moins ne pas continuer d'acclrer le mouvement en hurlant joyeusement "tfaon on s'en fout on est foutu".
Pour rsumer, c'est comme avec les enfants, tu peux expliquer le problme de 20 manires diffrentes et le rpter autant que tu veux, ce qui a le plus de chances de marcher au final, c'est montrer l'exemple. Le systme (entreprises, mdias et fonction publique confondus) doit prendre l'initiative. a se fera probablement sous la pression des militants. Militons.

----------


## r0d

> Envoy par r0d
> 
> je suis persuad que, contrairement  la doxa contemporaine, les gens les plus riches sont en fait les plus stupides.
> 
> 
> Dans certains domaines.


videmment ma petite phrase est sujette  discussion. De trs longues et trs savantes discussions. C'est la raison pour laquelle je l'ai crit en apart : on peut ainsi la lire comme un slogan.
Parce qu'en fait le vrai problme c'est : qu'est-ce que "stupide" ? Qui est un corolaire de : "Qu'est-ce que l'intelligence ?".
Pour moi les riches n'ont, globalement,  peu prs aucune forme d'intelligence, ils ont juste une absence de morale qui leur permet d'avancer. Je ne crois pas qu'il faille tre particulirement malin pour devenir riche, il faut juste tre prt  trahir tout le monde, utiliser les gens et les jeter si besoin, n'avoir aucun scrupule  faire des choses qui engendrent mort et destruction. Ce n'est pas facile. Un tre humain normal ressent des scrupules ne serait-ce que de voler quelque chose dans un magasin. Alors agir comme le font nos riches, pour un tre humain normal, a engendrerait des dissonances cognitives insupportables qui nous rendrait fou (angoisse pour commencer, puis dprime, puis toutes sortes de pathologies qui nous rendraient inaptes  la vie sociale).

La 1ere fortune de France, B. Arnaud, a fait fortune ainsi : il a trahit, d'abord sa famille, puis l'tat, puis tous les gens avec qui il a travaill. Au passage il a dtruit des milliers de vies, etc. Un tre humain normalement constitu ne pourrait pas rsister aux violences morales que ce type de comportement provoque.

Et ce que dis Jon va dans ce sens :



> Une des premires, c'est qu'ils pensent, pour la plupart, que leur fortune les mettra  l'abri des consquences des changements climatiques.


En imaginant que leur fortune leur permette de se mettre  labri d'un emballement climatique, ils repoussent les limites de la connerie  un point vertigineux et propulsent les raliens au rang de savants cartsiens.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Quand les gens se rendront compte, par eux mme, que la plupart des solutions qu'ils apportent  ces problmes se heurtent au systme conomique actuel, ils comprendront que le systme est au moins en partie le problme, et il rflchiront  le changer.


Vous tes compltement utopiste.
Vous pensez que les gens ont du pouvoir et peuvent changer les choses...
Faut arrter de rver les gens contrlent que dalle.

Quoi qu'en cas de grande crise les gens peuvent lire des personnages comme Benito Mussolini, donc ce n'est peut-tre pas impossible.  ::idea:: 

Mais mme admettons que la majorit des citoyens franais votent pour un parti qui veut la dcroissance, peut-tre qu'il pourra favoriser la production et la consommation local (supprimer le maximum dintermdiaires entre le producteur et le consommateur), il pourra diminuer les emballages, augmenter les transports en commun (et encore l'UE lui tapera sur les doigts, parce qu'il va faire exploser les dpenses public pour relancer la SNCF), etc.
Mais les gens ont besoin de voiture et technologiquement il n'existe pas encore de solution, une voiture lectrique pollue plus qu'une voiture Diesel selon comment on regarde.
Mais admettons que par miracle la France produise 0,6% de la production mondiale de CO2 (ce qui serait une norme baisse de 40% (enfin c'est plus compliqu que a, parce que si un pays diminue sa production de CO2 a diminue la production globale de CO2, bref)), vous pensez que le monde sera sauv ?

Il y a encore les USA, la Chine, l'Inde et plein d'autres pays.

Je prfre me dire qu'on va continuer de polluer jusqu' ce qu'il y ait des famines, des pidmies, des guerres, la population mondiale va drastiquement baisser et donc la pollution aussi (parce que c'est compltement li).
Et l on pourra reconstruire un monde qui tient vraiment compte de l'environnement.
Mais il faut un traumatisme pour que tout le monde soit d'accord de changer. (tu peux te dire "bon ben l il y a 5 milliards de morts, on va essayer de faire en sorte que a ne se reproduise pas trop vite")

Bon aprs il y a des initiatives, par exemple je crois qu'en Suisse les pailles en plastique ont t interdite et a va sauver des poissons.




> Pour moi, les marches pour le climat et autres initiatives font vraiment tche d'huile en ce moment et ont donc de bonnes chances de faire adopter un plan trilatral (qui impliquerait aussi bien les entreprises que la fonction publique que le reste des citoyens). Ce serait peut-tre l'impulsion ncessaire pour, si ce n'est revenir au moyen ge pour sauver le monde, au moins ne pas continuer d'acclrer le mouvement en hurlant joyeusement "tfaon on s'en fout on est foutu".


Mais arrtez de rver et rejoignez le monde rel !
Nous ne sommes pas chez les Bisounours ici.

Les gouvernements se foutent de votre gueulent quand ils disent que des mesures vont tre prise pour l'cologie.
Vous pensez que les gens d'LREM en ont quelque chose  foutre de l'cologie ?
C'est juste utiliser comme prtexte pour crer et augmenter des taxes...

Vous croyez que la Chine et les USA vont arrter de produire et de vendre pour sauver la plante ?
Vous pensez qu'Amazon, Starbuck, Apple, etc, s'intressent  l'cologie ?

----------


## Invit

> Mais arrtez de rver et rejoignez le monde rel !


 ma dcharge, ton monde rel qui prconise l'arrt des soins mdicaux, la hausse de la mortalit infantile et deux-trois guerres mondiales pour purer tout a, je n'en veux pas. C'est peut-tre trs raliste toussa, mais entre a et les scnarios possibles si on continue dans la mme vaine, je crois que je ne saurais mme pas lequel choisir. Au moins, les scnarios de changement climatique font de meilleures uvres dystopiques  :;):

----------


## Ryu2000

> ma dcharge, ton monde rel qui prconise l'arrt des soins mdicaux, la hausse de la mortalit infantile et deux-trois guerres mondiales pour purer tout a, je n'en veux pas.


Ouais mais on ne choisit pas. (on ne peut pas changer le monde avec de la pense positive  ::P: )
Il y a des causes qui provoquent des consquences.

Mais en gros :
- nous sommes trop nombreux
- nous consommons trop de ressource

Les ressources vont donc se rarfier et a va crer plein de problmes.
Nous ne sommes pas prt pour la civilisation post-ptrole.
Par exemple l'agriculture est base sur le ptrole.
On ne sait plus cultiver sans tracteur ni engrais.

----------


## Marco46

> +1 je ne comprend pas non plus le discours de certains. Rien ne sert  rien, rien n'est suffisant. Aveux d'chec? Pessimisme? Ou juste une manire de conserver notre modle sans assumer de dire "en fait je m'en fou et je veux rien changer"?


Aucune solution n'est individuelle  ce niveau. Mme en cessant de faire des enfants et en ne mangeant plus que des lgumes l'impact est minime. a ne peut venir que d'une politique d'tat et on en voit pas le dbut d'un soupon de dpart de quelque chose de crdible. Et vu les loustics qui sont chez les verts on est pas sorti du sable (des gens qui pensent qu'une croissance verte est possible).




> Crer des produits qui dure 4 ou 5 fois plus longtemps, conserver des produits 4 ou 5 fois plus longtemps tant qu'ils sont utilisable, produire 4 ou 5 fois plus prs de l'acheteur, crer 4 ou 5 fois moins de dchets, envoyer les dchets 4 ou 5 fois moins loin, les recycler 4 ou 5 fois mieux, etc. Si on dcomposent en divers sous problme a ne semble pas si infaisable. Sur certains point on gagnerait plus, sur d'autre on y arriverait moins. De plus une grande partie des axes d'amliorations ne sont pas du tout un obstacle au confort et  la qualit de vie. Me dit pas que je vivrai moins bien si on arrte de faire transporter des dchets sur 12000KM pour aller les jeter dans des pays africains.


Ben oui il suffit de demander aux ingnieurs d'augmenter leur efficacit de 400  500%. C'est facile  rgler en fait  ::ptdr:: 

Par exemple pour les bagnoles il suffirait qu'elles psent 150kg, qu'elles fassent du 0,5L aux 100 et qu'elles durent 1 200 000 km au lieu de 300 000. 

Facile !

On est vraiment trop con de s'inquiter pour si peu  ::aie:: 




> Eu, on a pas le mme problme avec l'uranium et autres minerai pour la filiaire nuclaire?


Dans l'absolu oui mais :

- Les pays qui nous vendent sont moins problmatiques ( part un pays d'ex union sovitique) ou alors ils sont dans la zone d'influence franaise en Afrique, on est en mesure de protger a.
- On est sur des montants et des volumes sans commune mesure avec les fossiles. Je crois que le montant des importations franaises pour l'ensemble des racteurs pour une anne complte c'est de l'ordre de 1 milliard d'euros. C'est pas vraiment a qui plombe la balance commerciale ...
- Il y a pas tant de demande que a et des stocks pour encore des sicles donc pour le moment on a pas  se prendre la tte avec ces problmatiques, tout l'inverse du fossile.

C'est comme un backlog d'une team agile, le ticket "sortir du nuclaire" doit tre cr et exister, simplement il devrait tre en position 6954.

----------


## Ecthelion2

> Je prfre me dire qu'on va continuer de polluer jusqu' ce qu'il y ait des famines, des pidmies, des guerres, la population mondiale va drastiquement baisser et donc la pollution aussi (parce que c'est compltement li).
> Et l on pourra reconstruire un monde qui tient vraiment compte de l'environnement.
> Mais il faut un traumatisme pour que tout le monde soit d'accord de changer. (tu peux te dire "bon ben l il y a 5 milliards de morts, on va essayer de faire en sorte que a ne se reproduise pas trop vite")


Est-ce que tu rflchis 5mn avant d'crire des fois ? (C'est une question rhtorique hein, on connait dj la rponse depuis longtemps).

La on ne parle pas de crash boursier ou autre, il n'y aura probablement pas de 2me chance... Une fois que X% de la vie terrestre (animale et vgtale) sera creve  cause de la pollution, bah on l'aura dans l'os. Alors oui, les survivants (si il y en a) pollueront moins, sauf que polluer moins, a n'enlve pas la pollution dj prsente hein...  ::roll::  

C'est  cause de gens comme toi qu'on en est l,  cause des gens qui se disent "je m'en fou, au pire, on se sortira les doigts le jour o a partira en cacahute, en attendant, je continue ma vie comme si de rien n'tait". Sauf que cela ne se passe pas comme a, quand on aura atteint un certain point, a sera foutu, et le cas chant, il faudra des dizaines d'annes voir des sicles pour rparer cela pour peu que cela soit possible de rparer... Il faut justement se sortir les doigts AVANT que cela soit trop tard... Tous les changements dont on parle, c'est pour viter la catastrophe hein, c'est mme pas pour ramener la plante  son tat d'avant... 

Au final c'est pour cela que la situation ne s'amliore pas, parce que vous pigez strictement que dalle aux enjeux...

----------


## ddoumeche

> En imaginant que leur fortune leur permette de se mettre  labri d'un emballement climatique, ils repoussent les limites de la connerie  un point vertigineux et propulsent les raliens au rang de savants cartsiens.


Un emballement climatique... huhu, il faut arrter d'aller au cinma. Si la mer d'aral s'est assche, ce n'est certainement pas  cause du rchauffement climatique.
Si les richards se font construire des maisons en Scandinavie par prcaution, qui s'en plaindra ? cela fait tourner l'conomie productive.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Il faut justement se sortir les doigts AVANT que cela soit trop tard...


Pour moi c'est dj trop tard.
Nous sommes dj trop nombreux, nous avons dj trop dtruit.
Vous avez vu le nombre despces qui ont disparu ?
Vous avez vu l'tat des sols, des ocans, de l'air ?
Vous avez vu ce qui arrive aux abeilles et aux requins ?

Moi je ne voyage pas, je n'ai jamais pris l'avion, je consomme trs peu.
Et a va j'ai une diesel, donc je consomme pas trop de ptrole, surtout que je fais peu de km.

Ce qui proccupe le pouvoir c'est l'conomie, et la crise conomique risque dentraner une guerre.

----------


## benjani13

> Je t'ai plussoyer, car tu as raison sur le principe.
> Hlas, il y a un truc qui s'appelle les "Dcideurs" (et je ne parle pas des guignols qui gouvernent) et qui ont depuis longtemps mis en place un systme empchant tout changement qu'ils ne souhaitent pas. Et, ils ne souhaitent pas le changement dont tu parles.


L'histoire prouve que les rvolutions sont possibles. Donc videmment je conoit bien que les grandes puissances financires freinent des 4 fers pour empcher un tournant cologique car c'est contre leurs intrts. Maintenant c'est encore le mme choix, soit rien n'est possible et on meurt tranquillement, soit on tente et au pire on mourra quand mme.




> Donc, ils mettront toutes leurs forces pour empcher le moindre changement. Et comme ils possdent la meilleure arme du monde (les mdias et les politiques), il sera quasiment impossible de les renverser sans un bain de sang (et c'est pas le leur qui coulera le plus )


C'est possible, mais pas certains. Les puissants sont lches. Macron avait prpar son hlico lors des premiers actes des gilets jaunes, prt  s'enfuir. Les grands patrons l'ont appel paniqus pour lui dire de tout lcher.




> a, j'en suis pas tout  fait certaine. AMHA, il est ncessaire que le systme actuel intgre ces problmatiques avec un minimum de srieux, parce qu'il me semble peu probable que les gens, en tant que bloc uni, prennent d'eux-mmes l'initiative de le changer. Pour autant que je sache, un tel changement en profondeur initi  l'initiative du bloc peuple (et non de groupes de militants) ne s'est jamais produit.


Je ne parlais pas d'une prise de conscience spontan du peuple, mais d'une autre forme de militantisme. Plutt que d'appeler au grand soir, faire bosser les gens sur des sujets concrets, qui auront un cho pour eux. Les faire rflchir, pas attendre qu'ils rflchissent ni de les assner de propagande. De plus si tu rattaches tout ton programme  une ide principale, un concept, il suffit d'un coup de vent pour le balayer, et ton programme avec (de mme quand le programme se rattache  un reprsentant, suffit de faire sauter le reprsentant pour faire sauter le programme). Il est plus difficile d'vacuer une dizaine de problmatiques concrtes.

Je vois ce qu'a donn les ateliers constituants de Chouard o il fait travailler le pekin lambda sur la constitution, je vois ce que donne d'une manire gnrale l'ducation populaire. a semble plutt donner de bons rsultats quand on arrte d'assner les gens de slogans (quand bien mme ils iraient dans le bon sens) et qu'on leur permet d'user de leur intelligence. Je m'inspire aussi de la street epistemology, qui consiste justement  demander  l'autre de drouler son raisonnement, de le laisser rflchir (plutt que de tenter de le convaincre  tout prix), et de le questionner, afin que de lui mme il se rende compte des trou (ventuels) de son raisonnement et qu'il se rende donc compte que son ide ou son modle (politique, conomique, etc) n'est pas bas sur des justifications si solide qu'il ne le pensait. Il se retrouve ainsi plus ouvert  prendre en compte des alternatives. Il est ainsi possible de faire douter des personnes qui semblent si bloquer dans leur modle de penser.




> Mais je ne suis pas dfaitiste pour autant. Pour moi, les marches pour le climat et autres initiatives font vraiment tche d'huile en ce moment et ont donc de bonnes chances de faire adopter un plan trilatral (qui impliquerait aussi bien les entreprises que la fonction publique que le reste des citoyens). Ce serait peut-tre l'impulsion ncessaire pour, si ce n'est revenir au moyen ge pour sauver le monde, au moins ne pas continuer d'acclrer le mouvement en hurlant joyeusement "tfaon on s'en fout on est foutu".
> Pour rsumer, c'est comme avec les enfants, tu peux expliquer le problme de 20 manires diffrentes et le rpter autant que tu veux, ce qui a le plus de chances de marcher au final, c'est montrer l'exemple. Le systme (entreprises, mdias et fonction publique confondus) doit prendre l'initiative. a se fera probablement sous la pression des militants. Militons.


a va trs trs doucement dans le bon sens, beaucoup de gens ont vot pour une tiquette colo aux europenne sans vraiment de prise de conscience cologique. Le but est d'arriver  le remise en question du systme et on en est loin (et je pense pas que ce soit EELV qui nous y amnera...)




> Pour moi c'est dj trop tard.


Pourquoi perd tu du temps  discuter ici alors? Si on perd du temps  rflchir  des solutions, c'est pour en rcuprer plus tard. Si tout est perdu, profite de la vie et perd pas de temps ici.

ddoumeche> Tu t'es plant dans ta citation, c'est pas de moi.

----------


## Pod44v2

> Pour moi c'est dj trop tard.


Rien n'est jamais trop tard. Avec ce genre de discours, on aurait continu  faire de la merde car "le trou dans le couche d'ozone est dj trop gros on va tous crever". Mais on a pu voir qu'avec une prise de conscience collective, des mesures globales et du temps, on arrive  rparer certaines choses qui semblaient irrparables.

Tu sembles beaucoup t'intresser  la collapsologie, mais tu sembles en oublier le principe mme : a n'a jamais t une science de dsolation. Elle permet de pointer du doigt les drives de la socit thermo-industrielle actuelle, de prvenir ses consquences, et d'imaginer des solutions pour limiter les dgats et penser  l'aprs.

Donc un peu d'optimisme (ou d'abngation, au bon vouloir) !  ::mrgreen::

----------


## benjani13

> Ensuite, certains (mme si je pense que leur nombre diminue) pensent que le drglement climatique n'existe pas.


J'ai oubli de rebondir l dessus. Je disais qu'attacher tout un programme  une ide ou un concept c'est monter un chteau de carte, qui peut seffondrer en un souffle. Et l c'est un bon exemple. "Le drglement climatique a existe pas". Voila. Il suffit d'objecter cela pour rfuter 100% de la plupart des programmes cologiques, car c'est cette enjeu qui est porte comme symbole principale, comme but. Il faut redescendre, un peu, le drglement climatique parmi d'autres problmatiques aussi catastrophiques pour notre avenir. Si on le met au mme niveau par exemple que la pollution des rivires et des ocans, qui pour le coup est beaucoup plus visibles (on a les vidos des rivires de plastiques, des iles de plastiques dans les mers et ocans, on a la preuve des divers dversements dans les rivires en sortie d'usines), on gagnera plus "d'adhrents", mme les plus rticents des climatosceptiques ne pourront pas dnier qu'une rivire recouverte de plastique o on ne voit mme plus l'eau n'est pas normal (et bien sur a ne changera pas l'opinion de l'industriel qui a un intrt personnel  dverser son plastique dans la flotte). Or, la pollution des rivires, comme les autres problmatiques cologiques, partage beaucoup de causes avec le drglement climatique, et donc partage une grande partie des mmes solutions. Ainsi on rcupre un climatosceptique dans le programme qu'il conspuait, par ce que rfuter le drglement climatique. Il rfutera un bout du programme, comme je pense tout le monde rfute une partie des programmes politiques auxquelles ils adhrent.

Tout cela pour dire qu' trop mettre en avant un sujet, une symbolique, je trouve que cela met plus en difficult la revendication/le programme que cela ne le renforce, car il est trs simple de le refuser et de le diffamer. Cela provoque aussi du pessimisme parmi les "adhrents", soit on russi  100%, soit c'est foutu, donc bon on y arrivera jamais je laisse tomber. On ne peut gagner toutes les batailles et il ne sert  rien de tenter de faire croire le contraire.

D'ailleurs tu utilise  juste titre "drglement climatique" et non "rchauffement climatique", la seconde formule (que j'utilise aussi sans faire exprs) devrait tre proscrite, car les gens ont du mal  comprendre qu'un rchauffement climatique globale puisse entrainer une baisse des tempratures  certains endroits. Et c'est ce qui permet  un certain prsentateur de CNews de dire que le rchauffement climatique n'existe pas par ce qu'il faisait -5C le matin en sorti de chez lui alors qu'on est en mars. Bref, c'est encore je trouve manire de donner involontairement des armes aux camps adverses.

----------


## benjani13

Vous la sentez venir la bonne tranche d'austrit? 




> *Le FMI inquiet de la dette publique franaise, juge trop leve*
> 
> Pour le budget de lanne prochaine, en cours dlaboration,  cela implique de prendre des mesures dassainissement qui compensent les mesures dallgement fiscal davril dernier , annonces par Emmanuel Macron  lissue du grand dbat national, souligne-t-il. Selon le FMI, plusieurs rformes prvues par le gouvernement devraient permettre de  prserver la viabilit des finances publiques franaises ,  limage de la rforme de la fonction publique, de la rforme des retraites ou de la rforme des allocations-chmage, susceptible de  produire des conomies budgtaires  travers une rvision des rgles de calcul .
> 
> Mais des mesures supplmentaires sont proposes, comme la rduction des cots de la sant, un meilleur ciblage des prestations sociales, ou encore  la fusion de petites municipalits  et  llimination de doubles emplois entre les fonctions des collectivits locales  et de lEtat.  Un consensus social autour des rformes prioritaires est essentiel pour en assurer le succs, au profit de tous les citoyens et des gnrations futures , reconnat toutefois le FMI.


https://www.20minutes.fr/economie/25...ee-trop-elevee

Et a viens de sortir pour notre plus grand plaisir:

----------


## r0d

> Ben oui il suffit de demander aux ingnieurs d'augmenter leur efficacit de 400  500%. C'est facile  rgler en fait 
> 
> Par exemple pour les bagnoles il suffirait qu'elles psent 150kg, qu'elles fassent du 0,5L aux 100 et qu'elles durent 1 200 000 km au lieu de 300 000. 
> 
> Facile !
> 
> On est vraiment trop con de s'inquiter pour si peu 
> 
> [...]
> ...


Puis-je me permettre de filer la mtaphore ? Allez, nous sommes entre nous, et vous me pardonnerez le pastis de trop que j'ingurgitai tantt, gris par un petite russite professionnelle en quipe. Plaisir simple et phmre mais qui, selon mon thique hdoniste, se doit d'tre savoure tout aussi simplement. 
Ouais ok... Je m'gare dj, c'est pas gagn...

Donc imagine :
T'es avec ton quipe de dev, et tu viens de terminer un petit sprint de pr-prod : doc technique, tests plans, structures de donnes, choix des technos, etc., et le kom (kick off meeting) est pass nickel, comme pp dans mm. Ya juste un petit risque avec les gars de la team Data qui doivent installer la DB. Ils sont sympas les gars de la team Data, mais ils sont trs occups en ce moment. Mais bon, a devrait bien se passer : on a reu les blades le mois dernier, et on les a install dans le petit local  ct de l'imprimante, tout est prt.
L tu prpares le sprint suivant, un sprint de dev. Stories, tches, poker planning, etc, tout est bien ficel: dans 3 semaines on a un proto et aprs on itre. On attend juste qu'un mec de la team Data nous installe la DB sur les blades. a fait un peu chier d'ailleurs parce que la DB devrait dj tre installe depuis une semaine, et bon, on est pas tranquille parce que les mecs de la team Data on les connais bien, ils sont sympas, mais ils sont pas trs productifs. Ya qu' voir :  chaque fois qu'on va au troquet d'en face ils y sont tout le temps.
3 jours (ouvrs) passent, le dev avance bien, mais les branleurs de la team Data ont toujours pas install la DB et du coup on commence  tre bloqu sur plusieurs tches. Mais bon, on peut toujours avancer, mme si a fait chier parce qu'on peut pas vraiment tester.
La semaine est passe, ces gros fils de la team Data ont toujours pas install la p.tin de DB, et l tout le monde est bloqu sur ses tches.

Queeeeeestiooooon : qu'est-ce qu'on fait ?
Ben moi je vais te dire qu'est-ce qu'on fait : on se sort les doigts et on l'installe nous mme cette saloperie de DB ! On s'y mettra  6 s'il le faut, on va le faire mal, on va faire plein de conneries, mais au moins on pourra avancer !

Tu vois o je veux en venir ?
C'est pas parce que les branleurs de la team Politique veulent pas faire le taf que nous devons rester bloqus ! Rflchir, couter des gens qui rflchissent, chercher des solutions, et essayer ! Voil ce que nous devons faire !
Tu vois moi par exemple, j'ai choisi de ne plus avoir de voiture depuis quelques annes. Et bien depuis, sans mme avoir besoin de discuter, sans mme le vouloir, j'ai convaincu plein de gens de faire pareil. Parce qu'ils ont vu que c'tait possible, et que c'tait finalement plutt pas mal en fait, pour plein de raisons.
C'est un exemple, il y a plein de faons de faire bouger les choses. Certains ne peuvent pas se passer de voiture, mais peuvent faire autre chose. Tous ces petits gestes font boule de neige.

Et peut-tre que a sert  rien. Peut-tre que notre DB elle va faire de la merde et du coup notre proto va pas marcher, mais au moins on aura essay, on aura avanc. Mais peut-tre, on sait jamais, qu'on arrivera quand-mme  pondre un truc au final. Et si le combat vaut le coup pour un petit jeu vido  10 sur steam, en ce qui concerne l'cologie, c'est le plus beau et le plus noble combat de notre histoire. Et ne pas y prendre part, c'est renoncer  ce qui fait de nous des tres vivants. Car comme l'ont montr tous les rcents dveloppements de la biologie, le but ultime d'une espce, c'est la survie.

Ouais... je sais bien ce que les mecs comme toi pensent de ce genre d'argumentaire : une logorrhe d'ivrogne utopiste. Au passage, trois mots qui, dans le langage courant, sont pjoratifs, mais que personnellement, je trouve plutt positifs.
Enfin bref, je sais pas, t'as peut-tre raison. Mais ce que j'essaie de te dire, c'est qu'au final, qu'est-ce qui importe vraiment ? Est-ce le fait se sortir un super jeu sur Steam qui va rapporter un max  ton patron et les actionnaires de ta boite ? Ou est-ce de vivre des journes ou tu peux te dire, droit dans tes bottes, que aujourd'hui encore, tu auras essay ? Tu prfres rentrer chez toi en te disant que ces connards de la team Data sont vraiment des connards, ou rentrer chez toi en te disant qu'on a bien galr, mais qu'on l'a installe cette foutue DB ?

----------


## Marco46

> comme pp dans mm


Ah ouai ... T'as trop picol  :;): 




> Tu vois o je veux en venir ?
> C'est pas parce que les branleurs de la team Politique veulent pas faire le taf que nous devons rester bloqus ! Rflchir, couter des gens qui rflchissent, chercher des solutions, et essayer ! Voil ce que nous devons faire !


Ben coute ouvre une cagnotte litchie et target les 300 milliards d'euros qu'il nous faut pour par exemple isoler correctement tous les btiments de France et de Navarre et payer une pompe  chaleur  tout le monde.

En revanche pour modifier la loi pour par exemple empcher la vente de voitures qui consomment plus de 2L aux 100 comment qu'on fait ? Pour interdire progressivement les pesticides ? Pour foutre au trou tous les fdp qui paient pas leurs impts en France ? Etc ... 

C'est d'abord un problme politique. Comme les politiques en ont rien  carrer et qu'ils sont les seuls  possder le levier on est marron.




> Car comme l'ont montr tous les rcents dveloppements de la biologie, le but ultime d'une espce, c'est la survie.


Je suis bien d'accord avec a, c'est une vrit fondamentale qui est oublie de nos socits contemporaines et le retour de bton va faire trs trs mal.




> Ouais... je sais bien ce que les mecs comme toi pensent de ce genre d'argumentaire


C'est quoi "les mecs comme moi" ? Non mssieur, je suis un individu avec une pense et une volont qui lui sont propres. Je n'ai ni Dieu ni Matre pour reprendre des rfrences qui te seront familires.




> Ou est-ce de vivre des journes ou tu peux te dire, droit dans tes bottes, que aujourd'hui encore, tu auras essay ?


Essay de faire quoi ? J'essaie de vivre, tout simplement. J'essaie d'avoir une vie  peu prs normale en ne dpendant de personne, de bien m'occuper de ma petite famille, de gagner ma vie honntement, a s'arrte l. C'est d'une banalit affligeante mais je trouve a dj assez difficile comme a. Mais a en vaut le coup.

Et rgulirement je papote sans filtre dans cette section du forum parce que a fait du bien mme si je ne devrais peut tre pas. Et de temps en temps j'en balance un peu  mes proches, mais  doses homopathiques parce que la lthargie est profonde et le dficit de connaissances sur le sujet abyssal ...

----------


## Jipt

> Je n'ai ni Dieu ni Matre pour reprendre des rfrences qui te seront familires.


 ::ccool:: 




> mais  doses homopathiques parce que la lthargie est profonde et le dficit de connaissances sur le sujet abyssal ...


C'est quand mme bizarre, a, car il suffit d'un peu de simple bon sens pour regarder ce qui se passe et en apprhender les conclusions qui s'imposent d'elles-mmes.

Pour reprendre l'exemple de Chirac, il y a le feu dans la maison et personne n'a l'ide/n'est capable d'appeler les pompiers.
 ::koi::   ::marteau::

----------


## bombseb

> Pour moi c'est dj trop tard.
> Nous sommes dj trop nombreux, nous avons dj trop dtruit.
> Vous avez vu le nombre despces qui ont disparu ?
> Vous avez vu l'tat des sols, des ocans, de l'air ?
> Vous avez vu ce qui arrive aux abeilles et aux requins ?
> 
> Moi je ne voyage pas, je n'ai jamais pris l'avion, je consomme trs peu.
> Et a va j'ai une diesel, donc je consomme pas trop de ptrole, surtout que je fais peu de km.
> 
> Ce qui proccupe le pouvoir c'est l'conomie, et la crise conomique risque dentraner une guerre.


Les requins ? Il sont rois sur mon le..... il y a quelques semaines un mec s'est encore fait bouffer

Et puis j'ai du mal  comprendre ton positionnement. A moiti souverainiste  moiti mondialiste, on ne peut pas tre les deux  la fois, il va falloir que tu choisisse.
La rduction de la population mondiale est prne par toute l'lite mondialiste. "Nous sommes trop nombreux sur la plante" "Il faut rduire la population" "contrle des naissances" "Une bonne guerre mondiale". Cette idologie mortifre c'est de la merde. Le problme c'est pas le nombre d'tres humains sur la plante, le problme c'est ceux qui veulent en exterminer une bonne partie pour garder le contrle.
Tu connais les Georgia guidestone ?

----------


## Ecthelion2

> Et puis j'ai du mal  comprendre ton positionnement.


T'inquites pas, je ne suis pas certain qu'il le comprenne lui-mme...  ::ptdr::

----------


## Ryu2000

> Pourquoi perd tu du temps  discuter ici alors?


Peut-tre que je me trompe.
Peut-tre que le changement climatique ne va pas tre si grave que a, peut-tre que ce ne sera pas la scheresse ou les inondations partout.

Le truc pnible c'est que le gouvernement utilise l'cologie comme prtexte pour crer des taxes, mais a n'a aucun effet sur la plante.
Augmenter  fond les taxes sur le diesel a n'a aucun impact sur la pollution !
Il faudra trouver une alternative aux nergies fossiles, parce que plus le ptrole sera rare plus il sera cher.
L'alternative actuelle c'est la voiture lectrique, qui est une catastrophe cologique. (les batteries ne sont pas encore respectueuse de l'environnement ^^)

Niveau pollution la France est dj une bonne lve.




> Les requins ? Il sont rois sur mon le..... il y a quelques semaines un mec s'est encore fait bouffer


Pauvre requin il risque de tomber malade  bouffer des choses comme a  ::(:  ::(:  ::(:  (les humains tuent normment de requins, les requins tuent extrmement peu d'humain, les vaches tuent plus d'humains que les requins Les animaux qui font le plus de morts)
Les requins sont extrmement important, si ils disparaissent, toute la vie dans l'ocan risque de disparatre. (c'est au moins aussi important que les abeilles)

Le requin, une espce prioritaire | WWF France



> Selon la liste rouge mondiale des espces menaces dresse par lUnion internationale pour la conservation de la nature, environ 60 % des requins plagiques sont actuellement en danger dextinction. Un bien mauvais prsage pour les ocans car *la disparition de ces prdateurs-cls qui trnent tout en haut de la chane alimentaire aurait de lourdes consquences pour les cosystmes marins.*


UNE MER SANS REQUINS ?



> *Les requins  jouent  un rle essentiel dans lquilibre des cosystmes.*
> Les scientifiques ont rcemment dmontr que ces super-prdateurs rgulent le fonctionnement du rseau alimentaire marin. La pression exerce par les requins sur leurs proies est qualifie de contrle par le haut . Mais comment fonctionne ce mcanisme ? Pour le comprendre, imaginons une mer sans requin





> Et puis j'ai du mal  comprendre ton positionnement. A moiti souverainiste  moiti mondialiste


Je suis  fond anti-mondialiste !
Je dteste le projet  la Attali "un pays est un htel".

Pour moi les nations devraient toute tendre  tre le plus autonome possible, elles devraient dvelopper le plus de savoir-faire possible.




> La rduction de la population mondiale est prne par toute l'lite mondialiste.


Ouais mais eux c'est en secret.
On essaie de rendre les gens strile sans leur dire.




> Tu connais les Georgia guidestone ?


Ouais.
Ils ont raison quand il disent que si il y avait 500 millions d'humains on serait en quilibre avec la nature.
Quand un ennemi dit quelque chose de vrai a n'en fait pas un mensonge.
Si c'est la canicule et qu'Adolf Hitler dit qu'il fait chaud je suis oblig d'tre d'accord avec lui...

Je ne dis pas qu'il faut faire diminuer la population mondiale, je dis qu'elle risque de diminuer naturellement.
Vous ne pouvez pas nier le fait que plus il y a d'humain plus il y a de pollution ? (et de toute faon la terre ne peut pas produire suffisamment de ressource pour nourrir correctement 10 milliards de personnes)
Plus un humain a accs  des services plus il pollue. (un gars au Burundi ou au Niger pollue moins qu'un gars au USA ou au Japon)

Vous tes utopiste si vous pensez que les gouvernements prendront des mesures efficace pour l'environnement.
Ok il vont dpenser des dizaines de milliards dans des oliennes mais au final a n'aura pas d'impact positif. (d'ailleurs si ils veulent qu'on passe  la voiture lectrique il faudrait plutt amliorer les centrales nuclaires plutt que de mettre des oliennes...).

====
Mais peut-tre que si vous rduisez votre production de dchet vous allez sauver la plante.
vitez d'aller en Californie en avion.

Des niveaux  dangereux  d'antibiotiques trouvs dans les fleuves



> Une vaste tude rvle que les antibiotiques contaminent la plupart des fleuves du monde, atteignant des concentrations jusqu' 300 fois suprieures au niveau scuris. Les fleuves d'Afrique et d'Asie sont les plus contamins. La pollution de l'eau peut permettre aux bactries de dvelopper une rsistance aux antibiotiques.


Quand on vous coute on a l'impression que c'est facile de sauver la plante et que a ne demande pas beaucoup de changements...

----------


## Ecthelion2

> Le truc pnible c'est que le gouvernement utilise l'cologie comme prtexte pour crer des taxes, mais a n'a aucun effet sur la plante.
> Augmenter  fond les taxes sur le diesel a n'a aucun impact sur la pollution !


Bah vu que l'argent rcolt n'est pas rinvesti dans des mesures cologiques, c'est sr que cela ne change rien... 

Le problme n'est pas de mettre des taxes (car cela peut tout de mme pousser ceux qui n'ont pas trop les moyens  faire attention, mme si les plus riches s'en moquent), mais effectivement de ne pas utiliser l'argent pour faire ce que l'on a dclar. Le problme c'est comme tu le dis, d'utiliser l'cologie comme prtexte et de ne rien vraiment faire de concret.

En mme temps sur tout ce qui concerne l'cologie et le dveloppement durable, c'est la-dedans que le gouvernement Macron a supprim le plus de postes, donc aprs, si les gens sont assez bte pour croire que ces taxes vont vraiment servir pour l'cologie...

----------


## Jipt

> Je suis  fond anti-mondialiste !
> Je dteste le projet  la Attali "un pays est un htel".
> 
> Pour moi les nations devraient toute tendre  tre le plus autonome possible, elles devraient dvelopper le plus de savoir-faire possible.


a, c'est d'une stupidit sans nom ! Une vision d'goste qui ne voit pas plus loin que le bout de son nez et est incapable de rflchir avec bon sens.

Et a va dans le sens inverse de l'Histoire.

Parce que si on prend ton argument, on pourrait dire qu'au sein d'une nation (c'est quoi une nation sinon un assemblage *par la force* de peuples *disparates*), il faudrait que les provinces soient le plus autonome possible, et qu'au sein de chaque province il faudrait que les dpartements ? (origine artificielle) les comts ? (idem) les bassins gographiques (c'est dj mieux) soient le plus autonome possible, et qu'au sein de chaque zone ainsi dlimite les villes slpap, que dans chaque ville les quartiers slpap, que dans les quartiers les immeubles slpap, que dans chaque immeuble les appart's slpap et que dans chaque appart', s'il y a plusieurs personnes, elles slpap.
Tu vois bien la stupidit totale de ton dsir.

Au contraire, face  des difficults grandissantes, il faudrait unir nos forces, s'unir, quoi, et de l au mondialisme (qui n'est qu'une grosse agglomration d'individualismes) il n'y a qu'un pas.

C'est comme a que se sont construites les familles dans les cavernes, puis les maisons les quartiers les villes les rgions les provinces les nations, pourquoi s'arrter en si bon chemin ?
Et a j'ai d le dire un bon million de fois mais _il n'est pas pire sourd que celui qui ne veut pas entendre_.

EDIT : Et de toute faon, le mondialisme conomique existe dj, et depuis belle lurette,  la louche depuis Chritophe Colomb et les dcouvertes qui ont suivi et ont permis de naviguer, donc d'changer, d'un bout  l'autre de la plante.
Alors ta thorie du repli sur soi, ton dsir rtrograde, tu peux t'assoir dessus.

----------


## Ryu2000

Si on peut produire quelque chose localement c'est bien de le faire.
Ok on peut *exploiter les gens du tiers monde* ds l'enfance et *faire parcourir des milliers de km aux marchandises*, mais on peut aussi produire localement pour essayer de prserver l'environnement.
 passer par 15 pays pour produire quelque chose on se retrouve avec de la viande de cheval dans des lasagnes de bufs...

Je ne vois pas en quoi c'est mal de vouloir dvelopper le maximum de savoir-faire...
C'est mieux de pouvoir faire quelque chose que de dpendre de quelqu'un d'autre.
Ok aucun pays ne peut tre 100% autonome et il n'y a pas de problme  collaborer avec d'autres pays.
Mais c'est plus safe de tendre  dpendre le moins possible des autres, car c'est une faiblesse et on pourrait souffrir en cas de sanction, ou si la monnaie de la nation dvalue trop.
Un peu de protectionnisme a ne fait pas de mal (comme en Suisse, o ils mangent dj les salades Suisse avant d'en importer), c'est normal qu'il y ait une prfrence nationale.

L'important c'est de *ne pas tre hyper spcialis*, parce que a affaiblit trop. (quand tu fais un perso dans un RPG c'est trop risqu de tout mettre en intelligence (magie) et rien en vitalit, rsistance, endurance, force, etc. Parce qu'ok a fera un mage trs puissant, mais bon quand tu n'aurais plus de sorts tu seras bais et si il y a trop d'ennemi d'un coup tu seras foutu aussi)

L'conomie du Venezuela tait bas sur le ptrole, le pays a subit des sanctions qui a rduit la quantit de ptrole export et c'est la crise.
Le Venezuela ne produisait rien d'autre et devait tout importer (alors qu'il y a moyen de produire beaucoup de chose l-bas).
Se spcialiser c'est beaucoup trop dangereux comme stratgie, on ne sait pas de quoi l'avenir sera fait, c'est risqu de *trop* dpendre des autres.

----------


## bombseb

> Parce que si on prend ton argument, on pourrait dire qu'au sein d'une nation (c'est quoi une nation sinon un assemblage *par la force* de peuples *disparates*), il faudrait que les provinces soient le plus autonome possible, et qu'au sein de chaque province il faudrait que les dpartements ? (origine artificielle) les comts ? (idem) les bassins gographiques (c'est dj mieux) soient le plus autonome possible, et qu'au sein de chaque zone ainsi dlimite les villes slpap, que dans chaque ville les quartiers slpap, que dans les quartiers les immeubles slpap, que dans chaque immeuble les appart's slpap et que dans chaque appart', s'il y a plusieurs personnes, elles slpap.
> Tu vois bien la stupidit totale de ton dsir.


Quand on parle de souverainisme ou sous entend que peuple = nation = tat = pays.
Un dpartement ou une rgion c'est juste une subdivision purement administrative d'un pays, rien avoir avec une nation  part entire.




> Au contraire, face  des difficults grandissantes, il faudrait unir nos forces, s'unir, quoi, et de l au mondialisme (qui n'est qu'une grosse agglomration d'individualismes) il n'y a qu'un pas.


S'unir pourquoi pas, si c'est en respectant l'indpendance des tats nation. D'ailleurs c'est qu'on a toujours fait, les pays (certains) ont toujours cooprs entre eux en signant des traits, des alliances, des accords commerciaux.




> C'est comme a que se sont construites les familles dans les cavernes, puis les maisons les quartiers les villes les rgions les provinces les nations, pourquoi s'arrter en si bon chemin ?
> Et a j'ai d le dire un bon million de fois mais _il n'est pas pire sourd que celui qui ne veut pas entendre_.


Tout  fait d'accord. Les tres humains se regroupent par affinits, chaque groupes cr sa culture, sa mythologie. a commence par la famille, puis le clan, le village, la ville, le pays, puis le groupe cr sont tat, ses propres lois, sa monnaie.
Vouloir crer un gouvernement mondial, c'est dtruire tout a, c'est nier l'indpendance des peuples (droit des peuples  disposer d'eux mme).




> EDIT : Et de toute faon, le mondialisme conomique existe dj, et depuis belle lurette,  la louche depuis Chritophe Colomb et les dcouvertes qui ont suivi et ont permis de naviguer, donc d'changer, d'un bout  l'autre de la plante.


Tu confonds mondialisation et mondialisme...




> Alors ta thorie du repli sur soi, ton dsir rtrograde, tu peux t'assoir dessus.


Ce que tu appelle "repli sur soi" (novlangue bien pensante) c'est l'indpendance des peuples.

----------


## Jipt

> Ce que tu appelles "repli sur soi" (novlangue bien pensante) c'est l'*indpendance* des peuples.


Sauf qu' notre poque, il y a belle lurette que *cette indpendance a disparu* !

Mais soyez ralistes, bon sang ! Ouvrez les yeux !
Notre uranium vient d'Afrique, notre ptrole d'Arabie, le soja d'Amrique du Sud, le coca d'Amrique du Nord, et tout comme a, et pareil pour les autres peuples, on dpend tous les uns des autres.

Je ne cite pas ton discours, on dirait du Ryu, tu admets qu'on part de la famille et qu'on monte en organisation et  un moment tu t'arrtes. Mais pourquoi ? Tu as peur de franchir le dernier pas ? C'est lassant

----------


## Ecthelion2

> Tout  fait d'accord. Les tres humains se regroupent par affinits, chaque groupes cr sa culture, sa mythologie. a commence par la famille, puis le clan, le village, la ville, le pays, puis le groupe cr sont tat, ses propres lois, sa monnaie.
> Vouloir crer un gouvernement mondial, c'est dtruire tout a, c'est nier l'indpendance des peuples (droit des peuples  disposer d'eux mme).


C'est beau la thorie des bisounours. Faut srieusement revoir vos cours d'histoire...

Rien qu'en France, la plupart des rgions ont t annexes de force (via des guerres ou des mariages), par par "affinits"... D'ailleurs aujourd'hui, si une majorit de bretons, de corses ou de basques votaient pour leur indpendance, je doute fortement que le gouvernement accepterait sans rien dire, aprs tout, "la France est une et indivisible". Alors l'indpendance des peuples et leur droit  disposer d'eux mme...  ::roll:: 

Et puis en France, le droit des peuples  disposer d'eux-mmes, alors qu'on fait tout pour faire disparatre les langues rgionales et autres, vous me faites doucement rigoler hein.


En soit, X pays qui dcident d'eux-mmes de se regrouper en un seul "super-pays", c'est pas moins dans le respect des peuples  disposer d'eux-mmes que la construction historique de 100% des-dits pays.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Notre uranium


Non mais ok on va continuer d'acheter de l'uranium  l'Iran et du ptrole  l'Arabie Saoudite parce que nous avons pas le choix.
Mais quand on a le choix c'est bien de produire dans son pays ! (le Venezuela pouvait produire beaucoup plus que du ptrole)
C'est triste la dlocalisation des usines, c'est un drame pour plein de familles (il y a des couples qui se sont form  l'usine, qui ont dcid de construire une maison dans un village prs de l'usine, qui y travaillent depuis 15 ans et d'un coup on dlocalise et ils sont foutu, parce que c'tait le seul job dans le coin).

Quand on peut supprimer des intermdiaires entre le producteur et le consommateur il faut le faire.
C'est mieux de consommer local.




> Rien qu'en France, la plupart des rgions ont t annexes de force


Si l'arme de l'UE bat l'arme Franaise et tue tous les gens comme moi a peut marcher.
Tant que l'arme de l'UE ne m'aura pas tu je serai contre l'UE. (et il n'y aura probablement jamais d'arme de l'UE, donc on ne risque pas grand chose, je serai toujours du ct de ceux qui rsistent  l'UE)

On dit que la Suisse est une UE miniature qui fonctionne.
Mais jamais l'UE ne sera comme la Suisse.
L'UE ne fonctionnera jamais, elle est vou  disparatre, c'est pas comme la France qui est une trs vieille nation et qui existera encore aprs l'UE.

Certains pensent que l'Italie est en train de faire en sorte de se faire virer de l'UE, comme a les italiens ne mettront pas la faute sur le dos de Salvini.
Si a venait  arriver l'UE partirait en miette (sans le Royaume-Uni et sans l'Italie c'est mort).
Il y a des pays qui prparent l'aprs UE et ce n'est malheureusement pas le cas de la France...

----------


## bombseb

> Mais soyez ralistes, bon sang ! Ouvrez les yeux !
> Notre uranium vient d'Afrique, notre ptrole d'Arabie, le soja d'Amrique du Sud, le coca d'Amrique du Nord, et tout comme a, et pareil pour les autres peuples, on dpend tous les uns des autres.


Faire du commerce avec son voisin ne veut pas dire perdre son indpendance. Si je troque mes tomates contre les pommes de terres du voisin, a ne lui donne pas le droit de dcider de changer le papier peint de mon salon.

Quand je parle d'indpendance c'est par exemple pouvoir dcider si on veut interdire les OGM chez soit (par exemple), dcider de crer une scurit sociale et suivant quelles modalits. Dcider si on doit fixer un salaire minimum (SMIC) et de quel montant. Dcider de faire la guerre ou la paix avec tel ou tel pays. Dcider si on doit utiliser le nuclaire ou le charbon pour produire de l'lectricit (ou des nergies renouvelable). Avoir une vraie diplomatie indpendante et pas forcment aligne sur un autre pays. Les exemples sont nombreux.




> Je ne cite pas ton discours, on dirait du Ryu, tu admets qu'on part de la famille et qu'on monte en organisation et  un moment tu t'arrtes. Mais pourquoi ? Tu as peur de franchir le dernier pas ? C'est lassant


On s'arrte l parceque continuer au niveau mondial, ce serait forcment vouloir tout normaliser, tout aplanir, imposer une langue commune (j'ai pas envie que la langue franaise disparaisse), une religion commune (le new age ? l'athisme ? autre chose ?), une culture commune, a serait forcment un nivellement par le bas avec un SMIC digne de la Chine, des dirigeants encore plus loigns du peuple (je me sens plus proche du prsident de la rpublique franaise que du prsident de la commission europenne, mme si je chie sur Macron), a serait la disparition de mon pays (celui que mes grand parents ont construit).
a voudrait dire des lois communes qui s'appliquerait  l'ensemble de la plante. Par exemple pour que tu comprenne bien le problme :

La polygamie est autorise dans certains pays (sans vouloir porter de jugements de valeurs).
Au niveau mondial, est-ce qu'on doit l'autoriser ou l'interdire ?

Tout ce que je te dis l c'est ce qu'on appelle le mondialisme. Regarde dj au niveau europen le bordel que c'est, imagine ce que a serait au niveau mondial.

----------


## DevTroglodyte

> On s'arrte l parceque continuer au niveau mondial, ce serait forcment vouloir tout normaliser, tout aplanir, imposer une langue commune (j'ai pas envie que la langue franaise disparaisse), une religion commune (le new age ? l'athisme ? autre chose ?), une culture commune, a serait forcment un nivellement par le bas


Et tu crois qu'il s'est pass quoi en France ?

Fallait pas dormir en cours d'histoire, hein...

----------


## bombseb

Et donc ? Ou est le rapport ?
a m'interdit d'tre contre la disparition de mon pays (et de celui des autres) ?

----------


## DevTroglodyte

> Et donc ? Ou est le rapport ?
> a m'interdit d'tre contre la disparition de mon pays (et de celui des autres) ?


Disons que reprocher  une mondialisation ce que son pays a fait avant mme de s'appeler "France", c'est un peu du foutage de g... 2 poids 2 mesures.

Aprs je suis d'accord qu'une mondialisation  ce point l (donc au del d'un fdralisme mondial) serait une mauvaise ide.

----------


## r0d

> Ben coute ouvre une cagnotte litchie et target les 300 milliards d'euros qu'il nous faut pour par exemple isoler correctement tous les btiments de France et de Navarre et payer une pompe  chaleur  tout le monde.
> 
> En revanche pour modifier la loi pour par exemple empcher la vente de voitures qui consomment plus de 2L aux 100 comment qu'on fait ? Pour interdire progressivement les pesticides ? Pour foutre au trou tous les fdp qui paient pas leurs impts en France ? Etc ... 
> 
> C'est d'abord un problme politique. Comme les politiques en ont rien  carrer et qu'ils sont les seuls  possder le levier on est marron.


Ben pour a, il faut leur montrer qu'on est pas d'accord et qu'on est pas content. Il faut faire des manifs, des grves, etc.

Mais les actions collectives n'empchent de faire aussi des petits efforts au quotidiens. Petits efforts qui, s'ils sont appropris, librent plus qu'ils n'asservissent. Je pense notamment  des choses comme la simplicit volontaire. Concept que je prfre, personnellement,  celui de dcroissance.




> C'est quoi "les mecs comme moi" ? Non mssieur, je suis un individu avec une pense et une volont qui lui sont propres. Je n'ai ni Dieu ni Matre pour reprendre des rfrences qui te seront familires.


Je n'en doute pas. Ce que je voulais dire c'est que, d'aprs ce que tu cris ici, je te juge comme quelqu'un de trs pragmatique. Au sens philosophique (voir Charles S. Peirce), c'est  dire qu'il s'agit de ne juger une action qu'en fonction de ses rsultats. Uniquement en fonction de ses rsultats. Moi je m'inscris plutt dans une tradition de phnomnologie hdoniste (le tout infus dans un grand bain de dterminisme spinoziste), dans laquelle le chemin pour parvenir au rsultat est au moins autant important que le rsultat lui-mme. Et en l'occurence, une bonne partie de mon message imbib concernait le chemin en question. Et donc je suis bien conscient que tout a, pour toi, n'a pas d'importance.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Quand on parle de souverainisme ou sous entend que peuple = nation = tat = pays.
> Un dpartement ou une rgion c'est juste une subdivision purement administrative d'un pays, rien avoir avec une nation  part entire.


Sauf que l'Histoire de France (par exemple, mais on peut la rpter  l'infini pour les autres pays) montre que la Bretagne tait une nation  part entire, tout comme la Bourgogne, la Savoie, Nice, Navarre, ... Bref, ces nations ont t dtruites au dtriment des peuples pour crer par la force un truc immonde que l'on appelle France ! 
Mais quand on impose, une langue, une religion, des principes qui deviennent des lois  des populations en les obligeant  perdre leurs traditions, leurs cultures, ... c'est pas ce que j'appellerai : le respect des peuples. 
Pourtant, c'est comme cela que c'est crer la plupart des pays actuels. a ne vous choque pas ? Normal, a remonte un temps lointain. Mais, je pense qu' l'poque, il y a eu ceux qui trouvait a pas mal de faire partie d'un plus grand ensemble, car a protgerait de certaines guerres, a permettrait de faire du commerce avec plus de monde, toussa, toussa. Et puis d'autres qui ne voulait pas entendre parler de cette France qui les contraignait  tout un tas de truc, toussa, toussa.




> Tout  fait d'accord. Les tres humains se regroupent par affinits, chaque groupes cr sa culture, sa mythologie. a commence par la famille, puis le clan, le village, la ville, le pays, puis le groupe cr sont tat, ses propres lois, sa monnaie.
> Vouloir crer un gouvernement mondial, c'est dtruire tout a, c'est nier l'indpendance des peuples (droit des peuples  disposer d'eux mme).


Comme crer la France a dtruit les cultures bretonnes, de navarre, de bourgogne, ...

----------


## Invit

> Comme crer la France a dtruit les cultures bretonnes, de navarre, de bourgogne, ...


Et pourtant, on constate des diffrences de murs, de langage, de culture (architecturale, culinaire, artistique, sportive, etc.). La mondialisation ne conduit pas  l'uniformisation des cultures en soi. Pour a, il faut qu'il y ait une volont d'uniformisation des cultures (et ce n'est alors possible que dans une certaine mesure), ce qui est indpendant d'une volont d'uniformisation des lois, des changes commerciaux, ou mme des informations et du savoir. Les cultures se dveloppent naturellement, elles ne dpendent qu' peine des frontires. On a fait disparatre le breton non pas en dclarant premptoirement que la Bretagne tait dsormais une rgion franaise, mais en interdisant aux gens de le parler et en distribuant des sanctions. 
Quant  la souverainet, entre devoir obir  un groupe dirigeant franais avec lequel je ne suis pas d'accord et  un groupe dirigeant mondial avec lequel je ne suis pas d'accord, dans les deux cas ce n'est pas moi la souveraine, donc en soi a ne me drange pas plus que a  ::mouarf:: 

Ce qui est con dans ce dbat, c'est que la problmatique n'est pas pose. Chacun met derrire le terme "mondialisation" ce qui le chante, qui la langue universelle, qui le smic, qui la loi, qui l'indpendance des ressources, qui le rouge et le camembert, qui les flux migratoires. La mondialisation n'est pas une problmatique en tant que telle, c'est un tat de fait qui s'intensifie  mesure que les technologies de transport et de communication progressent. Le tlphone n'est pas une menace en soi.

----------


## bombseb

C'est pas la mondialisation que je critique mais le _mondialisme_

----------


## bombseb

> un truc immonde que l'on appelle France


Tu a un drapeau tricolore sous ton pseudo, j'en dduis que tu habite en France ?

----------


## Invit

> C'est pas la mondialisation que je critique mais le _mondialisme_


Dont la dfinition n'est pas plus prcise. Un tat n'implique pas davantage un seul march, un seul ensemble de lois, une seule langue ni un seul quoi que ce soit. Je te renvoie  la dfinition d'tat pour voir tout ce que a peut impliquer ou ne pas impliquer, selon ce qu'on a envie de mettre derrire.

----------


## virginieh

Reste que mme quand le gouvernement annonce une mesure qui pourrait tre utile, on ne peut pas croire  ses effets positifs.
Par exemple celle qui vient dtre annonce d'interdire la destruction des invendus non alimentaires : a semble une bonne ide vue comme a, mais si ce n'est qu'une loi franaise, c'est trop facile de la contourner :
- pour les grandes entreprises avoir les stocks juste aux frontires en dehors de France
- toujours pour les multinationales, revendre  une filiale  l'tranger, dans le seul but qu'elle les dtruise ...

Donc a va tre extrmement contraignant pour les producteurs franais, mais trop facile  contourner pour les entreprises mondialises, pour ces dernires a aura mme l'effet pervers inverse : ils vont encore augmenter leur volumes de transports, donc condamner encore plus lenvironnement.

Pour ce genre de loi, la seule solution c'est effectivement une autorit mondiale, qui pourrait prendre ces mesures et les faire respecter, mais c'est le dernier soucis de ceux qui prnent la centralisation mondiale du pouvoir.

----------


## Invit

> Pour ce genre de loi, la seule solution c'est effectivement une autorit mondiale, qui pourrait prendre ces mesures et les faire respecter, mais c'est le dernier soucis de ceux qui prnent la centralisation mondiale du pouvoir.


D'ailleurs, ce serait trs certainement du ressort de l'OMC. C'est effectivement purement et simplement une question de volont.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Tu a un drapeau tricolore sous ton pseudo, j'en dduis que tu habite en France ?


Bien videmment. Je suis franais. Mon propos tait d'expliquer l'tat d'esprit possible des gens de l'poque qui ont t contraints et forcs de devenir franais quand bien mme, ils taient bourguignons, bretons, ... En aucun cas, a ne signifiait que je trouvais que la France tait un truc immonde.  ::roll:: 
L'apprentissage de la lecture, c'est en quelle anne, maintenant ?  mon poque, c'tait au primaire...  ::aie::

----------


## bombseb

Je suis pas dans ta tte hein, comment tu veux qu'on sache que c'est du second degr ?

----------


## Marco46

> Je pense notamment  des choses comme la simplicit volontaire. Concept que je prfre, personnellement,  celui de dcroissance.


Et pourquoi pas la croissance de l'conomie durable ? C'est beau aussi ?

Quand un pauvre  froid ou faim, il n'est pas pauvre, il exprimente une croissance de son besoin de confort.

Je trouve a beau. 

Oui je te taquine.




> Au sens philosophique (voir Charles S. Peirce), c'est  dire qu'il s'agit de ne juger une action qu'en fonction de ses rsultats. Uniquement en fonction de ses rsultats. Moi je m'inscris plutt dans une tradition de phnomnologie hdoniste (le tout infus dans un grand bain de dterminisme spinoziste), dans laquelle le chemin pour parvenir au rsultat est au moins autant important que le rsultat lui-mme.


C'est pas faux. 

Et vice et versa  ::aie:: 

Oui je te taquine.




> Et en l'occurence, une bonne partie de mon message imbib concernait le chemin en question. Et donc je suis bien conscient que tout a, pour toi, n'a pas d'importance.


Tu vas te faire pter les rotules par Jipt il manque un "r"  occurrence.

----------


## benjani13

> Aprs des mois dans de grves dans les services d'urgences, seul endroit o le personnel continue de travailler quand il est en grve, les mdecins, infirmires et autres internes n'en peuvent juste plus et tombent comme des mouches. A lhpital de Lons-le-Saunier, petite ville du Jura, c'est jusqu' 70% du personnel qui est dsormais en arrt maladie. Les autorits publiques ont du coup enfin pris conscience du problme, rduisent les horaires de travail et allouent plus de budget. 
> 
> Naaaaan je dconne! Ils envoient les gendarmes bien sur!!! Le prfet  rquisitionner une partie du personnel mdical, envoyant les gendarmes frapper aux portes  1H du matin pour leur annoncer qu'ils devaient tre sur le pont  7H.
> 
> La rquisition est un processus accept par le personnel soignant quand elle est ncessaire (Plan Blanc, etc). Mais l c'est uniquement pour pallier  des problme de gestion des hpitaux. Et puis ils rquisitionnent du personnel soignant qui est absent pour surmenage, a ne va rien donner de bon tant pour les patients que pour le personnel. Le prfet joue l'argument du bien tre des patients avant tout, face  des gens qui donnent dj tout pour eux. Ils vont achever le personnel... Et puis a privatisera, pour le bien tre des patients...
> 
> http://www.lefigaro.fr/flash-actu/lo...pital-20190601
> https://www.mediapart.fr/journal/fra...e-est-aneantie


Dans le mme genre, hpital Lariboisire  Paris, une grande partie du personnel soignant est en arrt maladie. Certains d'entre eux ont t convoqu par la direction  un contrle mdicale (histoire de leur mettre la pression).

https://www.bfmtv.com/sante/urgences...l-1706270.html

La ministre de la sant Agnes Buzyin a ragit  ces arrt maladies en insinuant que ce ne sont pas de vrai arrts, et en les culpabilisant en leur disant qu'ils accroissent le travail du reste des quipes.
https://twitter.com/franceinter/stat...02419462508544
https://www.marianne.net/politique/g...re-agnes-buzyn

Un dput LREM mdecin de formation leur crache aussi dessus: https://twitter.com/MESNIERThomas/st...80261710942208

----------


## DevTroglodyte

> La ministre de la sant Agnes Buzyin a ragit  ces arrt maladies en insinuant que ce ne sont pas de vrai arrts, et en les culpabilisant en leur disant qu'ils accroissent le travail du reste des quipes.
> https://twitter.com/franceinter/stat...02419462508544
> https://www.marianne.net/politique/g...re-agnes-buzyn
> 
> Un dput LREM mdecin de formation leur crache aussi dessus: https://twitter.com/MESNIERThomas/st...80261710942208


Ce que j'aime beaucoup, ce sont els ractions dans les commentaires... Visiblement, les franais soutiennent largement leurs soignants (ok, chantillon non reprsentatif).

Reste plus qu'a faire un Cash Investigation sur le sujet, et on pourra ptet faire bouger les lignes.

Comment a, je suis naf ?  ::calim2::

----------


## ManusDei

> Ce que j'aime beaucoup, ce sont els ractions dans les commentaires... Visiblement, les franais soutiennent largement leurs soignants (ok, chantillon non reprsentatif).
> 
> Reste plus qu'a faire un Cash Investigation sur le sujet, et on pourra ptet faire bouger les lignes.
> 
> Comment a, je suis naf ?


T'es prt  payer plus d'impts pour financer la Sant ? Parce que bon, si on part par l le soutien risque de largement se casser la gueule.

----------


## virginieh

> T'es prt  payer plus d'impts pour financer la Sant ? Parce que bon, si on part par l le soutien risque de largement se casser la gueule.


En mme temps s'il y a une vraie vague d'investissement dans la sant, oui pour ma part, surtout que je paye dj de plus en plus d'impots mais que j'ai de moins en moins de contreparties.

----------


## Ecthelion2

> T'es prt  payer plus d'impts pour financer la Sant ? Parce que bon, si on part par l le soutien risque de largement se casser la gueule.


Pourquoi payer plus d'impts ? Macron sort de ce corps !  ::aie:: 

Entre le CICE, les bombardements en Syrie, l'arrt de l'ISF, Hadopi et tout un tas d'autres trucs soit en faveur des plus riches soit compltement inutiles, bizarrement quand faut trouver du pognon, on y arrive trs bien...  

Je ne sais pas si je suis prt  payer plus d'impts (aprs si on est sr  100% que a ira dans la sant, pourquoi pas), mais en tous cas, je suis totalement prt  ce que ceux que je paie dj soient utiliss  bon escient pour commencer...  :;):

----------


## Jon Shannow

> T'es prt  payer plus d'impts pour financer la Sant ? Parce que bon, si on part par l le soutien risque de largement se casser la gueule.


Je suis du mme avis que Virginieh et Echtelion2, pourquoi faudrait-il payer plus d'impts ?  :8O: 
On n'arrte pas d'augmenter les impts et dans le mme temps on baisse les services publics. Mais si on demande plus de services publics, ben faut augmenter les impts.  ::koi:: 

La question a se poser, c'est : mais qu'est-ce qu'ils font du pognon ? Remettons  plat les choses. Et aprs, on pourra voir s'il faut augmenter les impts. Je pense qu'en rcuprant l'argent dpenser inutilement dans des commissions, des trucs comme HADOPI (trs bon exemple donn par Echtelion2), y a moyen de financer pas mal de trucs vraiment utiles, comme les hpitaux, les coles, les universits (parce que la privatisation des universits, c'est pas la panace), la justice, les prisons (il faudrait augmenter pas mal le nombre de places, parce que si on met les politiciens vreux en tle, a va faire du monde  ::aie::  (surtout si on y ajoute les patrons voyous  :8-): )

----------


## Darkzinus

> T'es prt  payer plus d'impts pour financer la Sant ? Parce que bon, si on part par l le soutien risque de largement se casser la gueule.


Je n'y verrais pas d'inconvnient si on remettait en place un vrai ISF, qu'on arrtait de dfiscaliser plthore de niches fiscales et commenait  taxer les GAFA, les exils fiscaux (les USA le le font bien !).

----------


## benjani13

> T'es prt  payer plus d'impts pour financer la Sant ? Parce que bon, si on part par l le soutien risque de largement se casser la gueule.


T'es prt  mourir dans une salle d'attente en attendant indfiniment un mdecin pour payer moins d'impts? Ridicule. On baisse les budgets et ensuite on nous menaces hausse d'impts. La question est avant tout la rpartition du budget, la formation et la gestion de la sant. Et aujourd'hui le problme n'est pas que les gens ne veulent pas payer plus d'impts, c'est qu'au contraire le gouvernement fait baisser les impts  tout prix et coule le budget globale de l'tat.

De plus la question principale du consentement  limpt n'est pas tant le montant que son bon usage. C'est tant qu'une partie consquente de nos impts serviront des intrt privs et  payer des bourgeois que nous rechignerons  les payer.

Sur la question du budget, je t'invite  regarder le rsum en chiffre du projet de loi de finance 2019:

https://www.performance-publique.bud...es_plf2019.pdf
Commentaire de CheckNews (libration) : https://www.liberation.fr/checknews/...a-l-ed_1730369

On peut y voir une baisse des emplois sur la Sant, l'action et comptes publics, l'agriculture, la culture, l'conomie et finances, Europe et affaires trangres, la transition cologique, le travail.

A l'inverse, on y voit une hausse sur l'intrieur, la justice et les armes. Tout un symbole! On notera aussi l'augmentation des services du premier ministre, faut pas dconner non plus, l'austrit c'est pour les autres.

Il y a donc bien avant tout une question de la rpartition du budget. Je reprend videmment ce qui a t dit avant sur le CICE et les autres aides qui siphonnent le budget, la rticence  imposer  la juste hauteur les plus riches, les dfiscalisations  outrance de ces mmes plus riches (regardez la fondation louis vuitton, 500 millions retirer du budget de l'tat par un gars qui en possde 80 milliard), les caisses noires, l'argent dilapide des petits fours aux pots de vins. Mais non, c'est aux soignants de se crever au boulot, c'est au patients de crever en salle d'attente, faut prendre nos responsabilit comme le dit Buzyn!

C'est bien l le drame de la France, un pays ultra riche qui se meurt de pauvret. Un rapport rcent nous informe qu'*1 million de travailleurs vivent sous le seuil de pauvret* et que 8 millions de travailleurs sont considrs prcaires:
https://www.sudouest.fr/2019/06/04/u...67867-5458.php

----------


## micka132

> Bien videmment. Je suis franais. Mon propos tait d'expliquer l'tat d'esprit possible des gens de l'poque qui ont t contraints et forcs de devenir franais quand bien mme, ils taient bourguignons, bretons, ... En aucun cas, a ne signifiait que je trouvais que la France tait un truc immonde.


Et ils avaient bien raison. Leurs cultures respectives se sont fondues dans la culture Franaise. Combien de culture dtruite pour crer la France? Combien demain pour une UE? On parle volontiers de gnocide mais je propose le gnocide culturel. C'est quoi aujourd'hui la diffrence entre un cossais et un portugais? 
On nous parle volontiers de multiculturalisme mais on fait tout pour que a disparaisse en mlangeant tout le monde puis en imposant des rgles communes. Je crois sincrement que la plus grande richesse de l'humanit ce sont les multitudes de culture qui la compose, et ceci existe prcisment parce que tout le monde nobit pas aux mmes rgles. Le mondialisme c'est pour moi la fin de l'humanit. Accessoirement au plus un gouvernement gre de personne, au plus la voie de l'individu est insignifiante => anantissement du concept de dmocratie.

----------


## DevTroglodyte

> T'es prt  payer plus d'impts pour financer la Sant ? Parce que bon, si on part par l le soutien risque de largement se casser la gueule.


Comme dit plus haut, avant d'augmenter les impots, faudrait voir  commencer par les utiliser correctement.

----------


## MiaowZedong

> Et pourquoi pas la croissance de l'conomie durable ? C'est beau aussi ?


Techniquement, c'est possible, mais il faut accepter des evolutions qui ont mauvaise presse: plus de nuclaire, OGM, plus de barrages (et plus d'amnagements sur les existants pour notament laisser passer les alluvions), grer au lieu de sanctuariser la nature...

Le pire tant que les mmes qui rpetent  longuer de journe qu'il y a un consensus scientifique sur le rchauffement climatique rejettent le consensus scientifique quand on parle d'OGM ou de nuclaire. La science n'est acceptable pour eux que quand elle va dans le sens de leur religion...

----------


## Ryu2000

> plus de nuclaire, OGM, plus de barrages


Ouais ok plein d'tudes concluent qu'on a pas de preuve que les OGM sont dangereux, mais l'OGM le plus rpandu c'est le "Roundup Ready" qui rend les plantes rsistantes au Roundup, des traces de ce produit sont retrouv dans le produit final, et il y a des tudes qui montrent que le Roundup est dangereux. (d'ailleurs le Roundup Pro 360 est interdit en France)

Si on veut crer une agriculture durable il faut :
- arrter la monoculture
- faire de la permaculture (synergie)
- crer des varits ultra local (pour tre adapt aux conditions et ne ncessiter aucun produit (engrais, insecticide, fongicide, herbicide, parasiticide, etc)
L'utilisation des produits participe  la destruction des sols.
Et de toute faon on doit prparer l'agriculture post-ptrole et sans ptrole il n'y aura plus d'engrais synthtique et ce genre de produit.
On peut produire plus sans utiliser produit, mais l'industrie fait croire le contraire.

Augmenter le nuclaire semble logique, tant donn que la consommation dlectricit va augmenter si on passe  la voiture lectrique. (il faut encore qu'on dveloppe des technologies pour stocker de l'nergie de faon  respecter l'environnement, parce que les batteries actuel craignent)
Mais les gens ont peur  cause des dchets radioactifs et du risque d'accident...

On ne peut pas tout avoir, on ne peut pas se passer de ptrole et de nuclaire.
Les centrales nuclaires produisent plus dlectricit et moins de CO2 que les panneaux solaire et les oliennes (et on a le contrle total sur les centrales nuclaires, elles produisent de llectricit mme la nuit quand il n'y a pas de vent).

----------


## ddoumeche

> Quant  la souverainet, entre devoir obir  un groupe dirigeant franais avec lequel je ne suis pas d'accord et  un groupe dirigeant mondial avec lequel je ne suis pas d'accord, dans les deux cas ce n'est pas moi la souveraine, donc en soi a ne me drange pas plus que a


Donc pas de souci  obir  un type que tu n'as pas lu, un Donald Trump ou un Xin ping ou une Merkel. Pourquoi voter alors, c'est le triomphe de l'imprium et le status indignat pour toi. Voila aussi un point qui diffrencie la gauche de la droite.

----------


## Invit

> Donc pas de souci  obir  un type que tu n'as pas lu, un Donald Trump ou un Xin ping ou une Merkel. Pourquoi voter alors, c'est le triomphe de l'imprium et le status indignat pour toi. Voila aussi un point qui diffrencie la gauche de la droite.


Que tu votes pour un excutif en charge de 600k km ou de 20 fois plus, en termes de pouvoir aux urnes, a ne change nib, surtout que mes candidats n'ont jamais gagn. Je suis  la fois le con et la cocu dans cette histoire (trs jolie expression au passage)  ::D:

----------


## Ryu2000

En parlant de dirigeant non lu, Jean-Claude Juncker va tre remplac.
Il pourra souffrir de sciatique chez lui :



Quand ce sont les chefs d'tat et de gouvernement europens qui votent je ne considre pas a comme une vraie lection.
Je me sens reprsent pas aucun chef d'tat.
Quoi qu'il faudrait voir l'Italie, l'Autriche, la Pologne, la Hongrie, l'Estonie.  ::ptdr:: 
Quand tous les chefs d'tats seront eurosceptiques peut-tre que des bonnes dcisions commenceront  tre prise  ::P: 

Pour l'instant on pense que c'est impossible de faire pire que Juncker ou Macron, mais le systme russi toujours  faire pire.
C'est flippant. (c'est un peu comme en Isral, ou il risque d'y avoir encore pire que Netanyahu  :8O:  ::?:  ::(: )

----------


## el_slapper

> Est-ce que 90% est le chiffre  atteindre officiel, ou un chiffre au pif ?


C'est l'estimation donne ci-dessus. Les 10% du package energtique qui sont rellement renouvelables, ce sont les barrages. 10% de la production electrique. Tout le reste n'est pas renouvelable.




> Et ? En soit ce n'est pas gnant dans l'absolu. C'est chiant pour le tourisme mais vu que ce n'est en rien indispensable, on peut s'en passer.


va expliquer a aux bobos colos qui se tapent des vacances au Costa Rica ou au Kirghizistan chaque anne. Tant mieux si tu ne te sens pas vis.




> Sans aller jusqu' interdire toutes les voitures, entre plus de transports en commun, un retour aux commerces de proximit, des emplois plus proches, etc. etc. Y'a moyen de dj bien rduire le nombre de vhicules, sans forcment tous les interdire.


Mais a ne suffira pas. C'est ce que je veux dire : plus de ptrole(et de charbon), c'est la fin des transports individuels. Point. tes points me plaisent horriblement, mais ils ne permettent que de gagner quelques dcennies.





> Sans parler du fait qu'il peut y avoir des vhicules fonctionnant sans ptrole ni lectricit.


Avec quelle energie? Le vent? Les animaux? Quand je parle de retour au moyen-ge....




> Il dit qu'il voit pas le rapport.


Le rapport, il est  plusieurs niveaux.

D'abord, tout simplement, si tu habites dans un lotissement, tout est loin, et tu ne peux y aller qu'en voiture. Les transports en commun ne sont pas efficaces  cause de l'talement et de la faible densit. Ensuite, comme tout le monde en lotissement est oblig de prendre la voiture pour exister, il y a une proportion trs leve de la surface qui est utilise par les routes, ce qui carte encore plus les maisons les unes des autres, ce qui empire les problmes de densit. ce qui empire le point 1. Enfin, ces deux points en alimentent un autre : la prise au sol. Toutes ces immenses zones rsidentielles bouffent des terres arables en grande quantit. Or, avec la fin du ptrole, arrive la fin de la ptrochimie, ce qui va rduire les rendements agricoles. On aura donc besoin de plus de terres. Et on ne les a plus, ces terres.





> Outre le fait que vous partez dans des extrmits lgrement exagres et pas obligatoirement ncessaires, du coup je repose la question, on fait quoi ? On ne change rien et on regarde la fin du monde arriver  pleine balle ?


Non, on retourne dlibrment au moyen-ge de manire contrle, avant que le moyen-ge ne nous retombe sur la gueule. Un effondrement non contrl, a fait toujours bobo. La chute de l'empire romain en Angleterre, c'est 75% de morts en 4 ans.




> T'as une fille non ? T'as pas envie qu'elle survive un minimum ? On baisse les bras comme des gros dfaitistes car a vous fait chier de vous passer d'avions et de voitures en permanence ?


Une fille et un fils. J'espre bien qu'ils vont survivre, mais dans un monde bien moins confortable que celui que nous avons connu, et dont rvent encore les gilets jaunes.

----------


## Ryu2000

> on retourne dlibrment au moyen-ge de manire contrle, avant que le moyen-ge ne nous retombe sur la gueule.


"Moyen-ge" c'est exagr.
On pourra surement aller vers quelque chose qui se rapprochera plus de 1960 que de 1300.
En plus il restera de la technologie comme des panneaux solaires par exemple.

Le confort ne peut pas augmenter  l'infini, au bout d'un moment il y a une limite.
L'apoge est derrire nous, nous allons connaitre le dclin.

----------


## el_slapper

> T'es prt  payer plus d'impts pour financer la Sant ?


Moi, oui. Je les ai vu faire naitre mon fils au milieu d'une vacation de 36 heures(la ville tait bloque par la neige, tous les personnels ont fait 3 vacations d'affile, aucun n'a dfailli), faire des pieds et des mains pour lui sauver la peau, puis redoubl d'efforts pour qu'un jour il arrive  marcher et  se servir de ses bras de manire coordonne. Et je les ai vu russir. Plus d'impt pour le mdical, je suis toujours partant. Je l'tais avant, pour des raisons thoriques. Mon exprience personnelle me renforce dans cette thorie.




> "Moyen-ge" c'est exagr.


ca dpend des points. Un moyen-ge avec de l'lectronique, un savoir mdical formidable, des transports en commun, et des communications mondiales. Mais un moyen-ge quand mme en termes de transports longue distance, notamment, en termes d'urbanisme, aussi. Fini la petite maison avec jardin - _sauf pour l'agriculteur_.




> On pourra surement aller vers quelque chose qui se rapprochera plus de 1960 que de 1300.


ben non. 1960, c'est ce qui se fait de pire en terme d'exemple de gabegie anti-cologique - et de pillage des ressources du tiers-monde. Si il y a bien une poque  laquelle on ne reviendra pas, c'est celle-l.




> En plus il restera de la technologie comme des panneaux solaires par exemple.


Dommage, ta phrase avait bien commenc. Mais les panneaux solaires sont horriblement couteux en termes de matriaux rares, et ne durent pas trs longtemps.




> Le confort ne peut pas augmenter  l'infini, au bout d'un moment il y a une limite.


Tiens, je vais faire un vu, je suis d'accord avec toi. Notre confort va morfler. La seule question est de savoir si nous choisissons de contrler ce dclin, ou si nous nous masquons les yeux.

----------


## Jipt

> [...] Notre confort va morfler. La seule question est de savoir si *nous* choisissons de contrler ce dclin, ou si *nous nous* masquons les yeux.


Intressant, tout a. Le seul souci c'est ce "nous" dans tes phrases. 
En fait "nous" subissons le choix idiot fait par la majorit abrutie qui achte des bagnoles de plus en plus grosses et de plus en plus noires, par exemple.
'tain, des fois quand je vais  l'hypermarket y a des engins gars  ct de ma saxo, j'ai honte.
De ma petitesse, et de leur dbilit.

Et quand je vois toutes ces petites nanas mignonettes se fendre d'un bras au moins pour des estrasses de jean's de + en + trous aux genoux que mme pas j'en voudrais pour faire les vitres de la saxo, je me dis qu'on n'est pas rendus

----------


## MiaowZedong

> La chute de l'empire romain en Angleterre, c'est 75% de morts en 4 ans.


Tu sors a d'o? Je n'ai jamais entendu parler d'une telle mortalit, surtout que l'Angleterre n'existe pas au 5me sicle et l'effondrement de l'autorit Romaine en Grande-Bretagne est progressive, du coup je ne suis pas sr  partir de quelle date tu comptes (409, 410, 446, 449?). De plus, la pntration de la culture Romaine tait bien moins profonde en Grande-Bretagne qu'en Gaule, comme on voit par la fin rapide de la frappe de monnaie Romaine et le retour des langues brittoniques notamment...

----------


## Ryu2000

> Fini la petite maison avec jardin - _sauf pour l'agriculteur_.


Ouais bof...
Si t'as du terrain tu peux construire un chalet dans ton village.
Il y aura toujours moyen de se chauffer au bois. (et ya moyen d'utiliser de la paille pour faire l'isolation)

Par contre la vie sera bien pourri pour ceux qui vivent en ville. (eux ils n'ont pas la place pour faire un jardin, ou lever des poules)
Voir le livre : Rues barbares : Survivre en ville (Vol West, Piero San Giorgio)



> Comment survivre en ville ? Le monde va mal. *Nous entrons dans une priode d'acclration et de convergence de problmes considrables : surpopulation, pnurie de ptrole et de matires premires, drglements climatiques, mondialisation dbride, dettes colossales, crises conomiques, politiques, sociales, alimentaires, sanitaires...* Il est  craindre que tout effondrement de vie  normale , temporaire ou de longue dure, prendra le plus grand nombre d'entre nous au dpourvu et nous plongera, avec nos familles et nos amis, dans un monde sans piti, entre famines et violences, entre rvoltes et guerres. Et pour la majorit de la population qui vit en ville, dans de vritables rues barbares, ces crises n'en seront que plus grandes, que plus dures. Pour Piero San Giorgio, auteur du best-seller  Survivre  l'effondrement conomique , et pour Vol West, auteur du blog  Le Survivaliste  la survie est une proccupation quotidienne. Dans ce livre, ils partagent leurs expriences et leur savoir-faire. Eau, nourriture, hygine, dfense, lien social... en conditions de crises conomiques, sociales et sanitaires majeures... vous saurez tout sur la mise en place d'une vritable Base Autonome Durable urbaine ! Si vous ne lisez pas ce livre, nous ne donnons pas cher de votre peau d'habitant urbain ! Etes-vous prt ? Attachez vos ceintures, enfilez votre gilet pare-balles, c'est parti !





> Mais les panneaux solaires sont horriblement couteux en termes de matriaux rares, et ne durent pas trs longtemps.


Ouais enfin l'effondrement n'arrivera pas la semaine prochaine non plus, il est probable que de nouvelles technologies de panneaux solaires apparaissent et certains panneaux seront peut-tre facilement maintenable.




> La seule question est de savoir si nous choisissons de contrler ce dclin, ou si nous nous masquons les yeux.


Contrler le dclin c'est le trip survivaliste, c'est compltement "Je vais crer une communaut dans le massif central, on va retaper des fermes et vivre en tant le plus autonome du systme possible".
Si un jour il n'y a plus dlectricit et que les cartes bancaires ne fonctionnent plus, les survivalistes seront moins pris  dpourvu que les autres.

a fait penser  un dessinateur qui va faire une BD qui s'appelle "l'effondrement", avec l'argent il va retaper une maison  la campagne, construire des serres, etc :
https://fr.ulule.com/effondrement/
Il demandait 15 000, il a eu 319 205 .




> ben non. 1960, c'est ce qui se fait de pire en terme d'exemple


En 1960 peu de gens prenaient l'avion, tout le monde n'avait pas de voiture, les gens ne gaspillaient pas la nourriture, le futur risque d'tre un peu comme a...
Ceux qui ont une vieille Diesel pourront toujours utiliser de l'huile pour la faire rouler.




> la majorit abrutie qui achte des bagnoles de plus en plus grosses et de plus en plus noires, par exemple.


Perso je ne vois pas tellement de grosse voiture. (je vois des hybrides et des lectriques par contre)
Mais je reconnais que des gens aiment bien, apparemment il y a des fans de RAP US (bling bling) qui louent des grosses voitures pour leur mariage...




> jean's de + en + trous


Ouais j'ai jamais compris pourquoi des gens payaient plus cher pour avoir des vtements abm, alors qu'il suffit de les porter et ils vont sabmer naturellement... Si je ne portais pas mes vieux jeans je pourrais les revendre ^^

----------


## r0d

> J'espre bien qu'ils vont survivre, mais dans un monde bien moins confortable que celui que nous avons connu, et dont rvent encore les gilets jaunes.


Les gjs forment un ensemble tellement htrogne qu'une telle gnralisation est une grosse erreur de classification.

----------


## ddoumeche

> Que tu votes pour un excutif en charge de 600k km ou de 20 fois plus, en termes de pouvoir aux urnes, a ne change nib, surtout que mes candidats n'ont jamais gagn. Je suis  la fois le con et la cocu dans cette histoire (trs jolie expression au passage)


Donc tu es prtes  vendre le pays a des intrts trangers pour le denier de judas et par dsir de revanche, alors que ton micro-parti n'a jamais pris le pouvoir (ce qui est peut-tre heureux). Alors que ta grand mre est sans doute venu a pied d'Albanie en hiver pour accoucher dans une table, dans un pays libre. Quel parti, le "parti animaliste citoyen" ?
C'est une attitude irresponsable et ingrate, mais on t'accordera le bnfice du doute au motif que tu ne sais certainement pas ce que tu fais. Au contraire de beaucoup d'ethno-rgionalistes verts de gris, Mlenchon, n'ayant bien sur pas sortit cette petite remarque innocemment. 

Les gens sont souvent obsds par les cons ....  cela vient d'un communiste et c'est relay un libral adepte des thories montaire, assez connu dans le milieu alternatif (pas celui de Macron, un autre) Charles Gave, que j'apprcie beaucoup. Et que tout le monde devrait couter.

----------


## Invit

> Donc tu es prtes  vendre le pays a des intrts trangers pour le denier de judas et par dsir de revanche, alors que ton micro-parti n'a jamais pris le pouvoir (ce qui est peut-tre heureux). Alors que ta grand mre est sans doute venu a pied d'Albanie en hiver pour accoucher dans une table, dans un pays libre. Quel parti, le "parti animaliste citoyen" ?
> C'est une attitude irresponsable et ingrate, mais on t'accordera le bnfice du doute au motif que tu ne sais certainement pas ce que tu fais. Au contraire de beaucoup d'ethno-rgionalistes verts de gris, Mlenchon, n'ayant bien sur pas sortit cette petite remarque innocemment.


Rahlala, tu ne te serais pas lev du pied gauche par hasard ?
Les intrts franais sont tout autant trangers que les intrts albanais, en ce qui me concerne. Irresponsable, je ne dirais pas a, mieux vaut voter pour un mauvais perdant que pour un mauvais gagnant aprs tout. Ingrate, certainement, mais c'est une ingratitude cible. Je tiens mes comptes en bonne matresse de maison, et je dois mon existence  la CIA en fin de compte. Mes intentions ont le mrite d'tre bonnes, mme si a doit conduire  l'enfer. Mais je ne pense pas qu'on ait rellement besoin de mes bonnes intentions pour a. Et je suis sre que ma grand-mre bigote serait d'accord avec moi, heureux les simples d'esprit n'est-ce pas ?  :;):

----------


## MiaowZedong

> Je suis  la fois le con et la cocu dans cette histoire (trs jolie expression au passage)


Je dois mal comprendre cette expression. Je croyais qu'un cocu, en politique, c'est celui qui vote pour un candidat en pensant qu'il va obtenir X, mais une fois lu le candidat fait Y. Donc typiquement, 9 personnes sur 10 ayant vot Franois Hollande en 2012 ont t cocues. Mais du coup, puisque ton parti ne gagne pas, je ne vois pas comment tu es cocue....

----------


## Invit

> Je dois mal comprendre cette expression. Je croyais qu'un cocu, en politique, c'est celui qui vote pour un candidat en pensant qu'il va obtenir X, mais une fois lu le candidat fait Y. Donc typiquement, 9 personnes sur 10 ayant vot Franois Hollande en 2012 ont t cocues. Mais du coup, puisque ton parti ne gagne pas, je ne vois pas comment tu es cocue....


C'tait en rfrence  ici :



> D'ailleurs que je sache les dlocalisations et la croissance a 1.6% n'ont pas commenc en 2008. Moi qui croyait que c'tait de la faute des banques, et du CICE. Quid des charges, quid des conneries  rptition de la gauche, l'europe, des Schumann, des Rocards, Delors, Trichet, Jospin, Schuruk ... dois-t'on faire la liste ? elle remplirait un bottin.
> Ajoutons tant que nous y sommes le Mlenchon, gros snateur pro-maastrich socialiste pendant 30 ans , qui se rveille un matin et parle de sauver la France contre les traits... Ahah poilant.
> 
> Donc ne nous trompons pas d'tiquette, le con c'est moi, mais les cocus c'est vous.


Expression que j'ai librement adapte pour dire que les intrts franais, tels qu'exprims actuellement par les politiques, taient suffisamment loigns des intrts des gens pour que ce soit qualifiable de trahison.

----------


## DevTroglodyte

> Perso je ne vois pas tellement de grosse voiture. (je vois des hybrides et des lectriques par contre)


Tu dois tre dans le seul coin de France pargn par les SUV alors.

----------


## ddoumeche

> Rahlala, tu ne te serais pas lev du pied gauche par hasard ?
> Les intrts franais sont tout autant trangers que les intrts albanais, en ce qui me concerne. Irresponsable, je ne dirais pas a, mieux vaut voter pour un mauvais perdant que pour un mauvais gagnant aprs tout. Ingrate, certainement, mais c'est une ingratitude cible. Je tiens mes comptes en bonne matresse de maison, et je dois mon existence  la CIA en fin de compte. Mes intentions ont le mrite d'tre bonnes, mme si a doit conduire  l'enfer. Mais je ne pense pas qu'on ait rellement besoin de mes bonnes intentions pour a. Et je suis sre que ma grand-mre bigote serait d'accord avec moi, heureux les simples d'esprit n'est-ce pas ?


Si en effet. Si la psychologie fminine n'existait pas, il faudrait l'inventer, mort donc  la thorie du genre. Tu n'apprcies pas cette mtaphore ? j'ai choisis l'Albanie parce qu'un pays socialiste notoirement pauvre, pas parce que j'ai un grief ou un apptance quelconque pour ce pays. Et je suis simplement curieux de savoir pour qui tu votes.

Tu es une boat people. Et bien les viets-congs taient soutenus par les russes, pas par nous.

Quand aux bourguignons, tant pis pour eux mais si nous ne l'avions pas fait, eux qui nous l'auraient mise  l'envers.

----------


## Marco46

2006 p.... de b..... de .....

----------


## Invit

> Si en effet. Si la psychologie fminine n'existait pas, il faudrait l'inventer, mort donc  la thorie du genre. Tu n'apprcies pas cette mtaphore ? j'ai choisis l'Albanie parce qu'un pays socialiste notoirement pauvre, pas parce que j'ai un grief ou un apptance quelconque pour ce pays.


Ah si, j'ai bien aim la mtaphore, d'autant que beaucoup d'ingrats bien plus authentiques que mzigue descendent d'Europe de l'Est. Trop bien intgrs probablement.




> Et je suis simplement curieux de savoir pour qui tu votes.


Ah si ce n'est que a ! J'ai jet mon dvolu sur le parti pirate la dernire fois. La prochaine, on verra, en gnral je choisis Poutou.




> Tu es une boat people. Et bien les viets-congs taient soutenus par les russes, pas par nous.


Non, Chili en fait, tu es remont trop loin avec ma grand-mre qui tait trop vieille pour faire le voyage, et d'ailleurs est morte avant mme d'avoir l'occasion de se faire torturer. En ralit, je ne suis pas rancunire (ce serait plutt l'inverse). C'est juste que a ne fait pas trs longtemps que je me suis remise des mensonges qu'on nous sert sur l'tat actuel de la France  l'cole, qui serait le pays des droits de l'homme et o rgnerait la libert, l'galit et la fraternit. C'est que j'y ai cru moi, avant de comprendre qu'en fait, les droits de l'homme OUI MAIS, la libert OUI MAIS, l'galit OUI MAIS et la fraternit OUI MAIS. Du coup, il faut comprendre, je me suis sentie berne ! Alors moi, les intrts de la France, de la Russie ou des US,  partir du moment o ils vont directement  l'encontre de ceux des gens qui habitent  l'intrieur, je m'en tape. Mme dans l'ventualit improbable o les intrts du pays concideraient avec ceux des gens, ce serait au dtriment d'autres pays et d'autres gens, et a ne m'irait pas non plus. Ce que tu as mal compris, c'est que je ne suis ni ethno-rgionaliste ni altermondialiste, parce que le rsultat serait possiblement le mme, ventuellement pire, improbablement mieux. On pourrait mme dire la mme chose du modle conomique. Ce qui m'importe  moi, c'est qu'on aille vers la civilisation, et que le programme propos aille dans ce sens. Quiconque se prsente qui est respectueux, bien lev et foncirement individualiste peut avoir mon vote. Bien sr, a exclut d'office les partis qui aiment rogner sur l'ducation et la sant, par exemple.

----------


## Marco46

> C'est juste que a ne fait pas trs longtemps que je me suis remise des mensonges qu'on nous sert sur l'tat actuel de la France  l'cole, qui serait le pays des droits de l'homme et o rgnerait la libert, l'galit et la fraternit. C'est que j'y ai cru moi, avant de comprendre qu'en fait, les droits de l'homme OUI MAIS, la libert OUI MAIS, l'galit OUI MAIS et la fraternit OUI MAIS. Du coup, il faut comprendre, je me suis sentie berne !


C'est la fin de l'enfance et le dbut de l'ge adulte. Bienvenue dans le monde rel o rien n'est tout noir ou tout blanc mais o tout est gris. Mais quand t'es petit on simplifie parce que c'est trop compliqu et dur pour l'esprit d'un enfant.

Ce que tu dcris pour la reprsentation de la France donne  l'cole est valable pour tous les sujets.




> Alors moi, les intrts de la France, de la Russie ou des US,  partir du moment o ils vont directement  l'encontre de ceux des gens qui habitent  l'intrieur, je m'en tape.


Tu as tort. a s'appelle le bal des nations, et la discipline associe est la gopolitique. C'est le guidon de l'Histoire.

Si c'est dans l'intrt des USA (ou n'importe quel autre pays) de nous violer le fondement  sec sur un sujet donn, ils le feront. Il n'y pas d'amis, seulement des intrts. C'est une des (nombreuses) raisons qui fait que le mouvement fdraliste de l'Union Europenne ne tient pas la route une seule seconde ds qu'on rentre dans ces niveaux de considrations.

Ce qui est dans l'intrt du pays a de grande chance d'tre dans l'intrt des gens qui vivent dans ce pays.

De mme, ce qui est contre l'intrt de ton pays  de grande chance d'tre contre l'intrt des gens qui vivent dans ce pays.

Par exemple, quand Sarkozy rompt avec la ligne politique traditionnelle de la diplomatie franaise  l'international instaure depuis plusieurs dcennies, ce qui a pour effet de ne plus avoir une politique pro-arabe au proche-orient et de soutenir aveuglment tout ce que font les amricains, il agit contre l'intrt de son propre pays et dans l'intrt d'une puissance trangre.

Quand Chirac envoie De Villepin aux nations unies pour utiliser le veto franais sur la demande US d'aller envahir l'Irak, il agit dans l'intrt de son pays et contre celui des intrts US qui sont pourtant supposs tre des amis.

Ces dcisions ont des rpercussions sur nos vies. La politique pro-arabe avait du sens avec plusieurs millions de franais de confession musulmane. Difficile de jouer le discours du clash des civilisations aprs le discours de Villepin  l'ONU ... La vague d'attentat depuis Merah aurait t diffrente et le salafisme aurait eu plus de mal  s'implanter.




> Mme dans l'ventualit improbable o les intrts du pays concideraient avec ceux des gens, ce serait au dtriment d'autres pays et d'autres gens, et a ne m'irait pas non plus.


Tu n'es pas totalement sortie de l'enfance apparemment. Tes intrts sont toujours en conflits avec ceux de quelqu'un, consciemment ou inconsciemment. C'est comme a c'est la vie, c'est pas bisounours land. a veut pas dire qu'il faut se conduire comme un bourrin mais si a existe, l'ignorer ne sert  rien.




> Ce que tu as mal compris, c'est que je ne suis ni ethno-rgionaliste ni altermondialiste, parce que le rsultat serait possiblement le mme, ventuellement pire, improbablement mieux. On pourrait mme dire la mme chose du modle conomique. Ce qui m'importe  moi, c'est qu'on aille vers la civilisation, et que le programme propos aille dans ce sens. Quiconque se prsente qui est respectueux, bien lev et foncirement individualiste peut avoir mon vote. Bien sr, a exclut d'office les partis qui aiment rogner sur l'ducation et la sant, par exemple.


Dans ce cas tu devrais tre souverainiste.

----------


## el_slapper

> Intressant, tout a. Le seul souci c'est ce "nous" dans tes phrases. 
> En fait "nous" subissons le choix idiot fait par la majorit abrutie qui achte des bagnoles de plus en plus grosses et de plus en plus noires, par exemple.


le "nous" dans mon discours reprsente la masse, pas l'indidividu. donc au final je suis d'accord avec toi.




> Les gjs forment un ensemble tellement htrogne qu'une telle gnralisation est une grosse erreur de classification.


Disons, sous leur forme originelle, ceux qui dfendaient le droit  rouler moins cher. Ceux qui habitent dans des coins ou tout est ailleurs, et on ne peut y aller qu'en voiture.

----------


## r0d

> Tu as tord.


Tu cherche  invoquer un Jipt berserk niveau 99 ? ^_^
-> tor*t*




> Tu n'es pas totalement sortie de l'enfance apparemment.


Quelle condescendance, on dirait du fcharton.
Je trouve au contraire qu'elle a bien compris ce qui cloche chez l'tre humain, et qu'elle fait preuve d'une sagesse trs adulte.

----------


## Invit

> C'est la fin de l'enfance et le dbut de l'ge adulte. Bienvenue dans le monde rel o rien n'est tout noir ou tout blanc mais o tout est gris. Mais quand t'es petit on simplifie parce que c'est trop compliqu et dur pour l'esprit d'un enfant.


Trop fonc pour qu'il puisse rappeler le blanc. Je ne mens jamais  mes enfants, je ne vois pas l'intrt de leur dire que tout va bien et qu'il n'y a rien  faire.




> Ce que tu dcris pour la reprsentation de la France donne  l'cole est valable pour tous les sujets.


Oui, mais on essaie d'enseigner l'histoire et la gographie avec un minimum de recul, bien sr la vision est compltement biaise, mais la volont est l.





> Tu as tord. a s'appelle le bal des nations, et la discipline associe est la gopolitique. C'est le guidon de l'Histoire.


Je ne suis pas certaine qu'on puisse dire que le guidon de l'Histoire soit les nations, in fine. Les nations sont un repre comme le sont les dates.





> Ce qui est dans l'intrt du pays a de grande chance d'tre dans l'intrt des gens qui vivent dans ce pays. [...] Ces dcisions ont des rpercussions sur nos vies. La politique pro-arabe avait du sens avec plusieurs millions de franais de confession musulmane. Difficile de jouer le discours du clash des civilisations aprs le discours de Villepin  l'ONU ... La vague d'attentat depuis Merah aurait t diffrente et le salafisme aurait eu plus de mal  s'implanter.


Tu te bases sur un point de vue macrosocial, moi sur un point de vue microsocial. Les deux sont indispensables, mais je t'avouerais que le point de vue macrosocial ne m'intresse plus tellement. Pas parce qu'il est inutile, c'est une simple question de got et de couleur. Par contre, les questions macrosociales n'ont pas plus d'influence sur les questions microsociales qu'inversement. Je te suis trs bien et en plus je suis parfaitement d'accord avec toi pour tes exemples, mais d'autres exemples sont beaucoup moins vidents. Mme sans aller jusqu'au point Godwin, par exemple les politiques interventionnistes des tats-Unis ont t adoptes  travers l'Histoire pour servir les intrts du modle rpublicain des tats-Unis, et donc au final ceux des gens aux tats-Unis (du moins une partie), mais elles ne sont pas acceptables pour autant. 




> Tu n'est pas totalement sortie de l'enfance apparemment. Tes intrts sont toujours en conflits avec ceux de quelqu'un, consciemment ou inconsciemment. C'est comme a c'est la vie, c'est pas bisounours land. a veut pas dire qu'il faut se conduire comme un bourrin mais si a existe, l'ignorer ne sert  rien.


Je ne le nie pas. Le but est d'aller vers le gris le plus clair possible. Si mes intrts vont trop  l'encontre de quelqu'un d'autre, j'y renonce sans aucun regret, simple question d'ducation. Si je ne fais pas exprs, c'est comme a on n'y peut rien, mais jamais je n'accepterai que des gens crvent de faim pour moi avoir trois repas par jour, et jamais je ne laisserai quelqu'un se faire torturer pour prserver mon intgrit physique. C'est trs bisounours effectivement, mais c'est l'un des trucs que l'tre humain  de plus par rapport  d'autres animaux. C'est une question de mesure, mais il est important de garder les yeux ouverts et de prendre ses dcisions de bonne foi.

----------


## benjani13

Mme le dimanche ils continuent leurs dlires! Dans le JDD,  Marlne Schiappa, Laurent Saint-Grgoire et d'Olivia Grgoire publient une tribune pour appeler les franais, quelque soit leur sensibilit  rejoindre LREM! Ils sont compltement dingos!

https://www.lejdd.fr/Politique/tribu...-parti-3903591




> De nombreux conomistes lont dailleurs rcemment dmontr : la disparition du clivage droite-gauche prcde llection, elle est fonde sur un nouvel axe autour de la notion de progrs


Plus de dbats possibles, tous derrire le progrs, *leur* progrs.




> La Rpublique en marche na pas vocation  diviser en courants mais  largir. Que vous veniez de LR, dEELV, du PS ou du Parti animaliste, tout ce qui nous intresse, cest : *tes-vous prts  faire passer votre pays avant votre parti?* tes-vous prts  porter et dfendre des ides, peu importe leur provenance, au service des Franais?
> 
> Si oui, alors venez marcher avec nous. Nous ne serons pas daccord sur tout : cest ce qui fait (encore) la beaut du dbat dides. Mais nous serons rassembls sur une destination.


On nous propose donc le parti unique pour la dfense du pays. Bon dimanche!

----------


## MiaowZedong

Fait notable: le Parti Animaliste serait, selon Marlne Schiappa, bien plus frquentables que LFI ou le PCF. Visiblement dans cette recomposition politique, la misanthropie  droit de cit mais pas les ouvriers.

----------


## ManusDei

Bref vous seriez tous pour l'augmentation des impts pour payer la sant mais...

Ca fait une bonne dcennie que je le vois ce discours, les gens sont toujours pour mais il faut d'abord s'occuper d'autre chose, il y a des conditions etc....
Dsol de penser que c'est aussi crdible que l'engagement de Macron pour le climat.

----------


## Darkzinus

> Bref vous seriez tous pour l'augmentation des impts pour payer la sant mais...
> 
> Ca fait une bonne dcennie que je le vois ce discours, les gens sont toujours pour mais il faut d'abord s'occuper d'autre chose, il y a des conditions etc....
> Dsol de penser que c'est aussi crdible que l'engagement de Macron pour le climat.


Ah mais moi je suis fondamentalement pour l'impt ! Si je dois en payer plus pour que la socit se porte mieux je n'y vois pas d'inconvnient ! Ce qui me chagrine c'est justement la dfiscalisation de personnes aises (qui ne rinvestiront mme pas dans le pays en plus alors que c'est l'argument de notre "CHER prsident" (*))


(*) au sens propre comme on figur d'ailleurs car il faudra bien trouver des rentres d'argent pour quilibrer tous les milliards qu'il balance en ce moment (sans parler de la vente des joyaux de la couronne qui va nous priver de rentes "sres") !

----------


## Ecthelion2

> Ca fait une bonne dcennie que je le vois ce discours, les gens sont toujours pour mais il faut d'abord s'occuper d'autre chose, il y a des conditions etc....
> Dsol de penser que c'est aussi crdible que l'engagement de Macron pour le climat.


En mme temps tu voudrais que les gens te disent quoi ?

"Oui je veux payer encore plus d'impts pour que vous continuiez de supprimer les services publics et de faire des cadeaux au plus riches, tant pis si je suis  dcouvert tous les mois avec des services de plus en plus dplorables, je signe !"  ::aie::  

Si cela ne te drange pas de payer pour ne rien avoir en retour, je serais ravi de te transmettre un RIB en mp.  ::mouarf::

----------


## ddoumeche

> Ah si, j'ai bien aim la mtaphore, d'autant que beaucoup d'ingrats bien plus authentiques que mzigue descendent d'Europe de l'Est. Trop bien intgrs probablement.


Je ne sais pas si les hongrois croates serbes roumains sont trop bien intgrs, mais ils me semblent moins ingrats certains italiens ou espagnols.




> Ah si ce n'est que a ! J'ai jet mon dvolu sur le parti pirate la dernire fois. La prochaine, on verra, en gnral je choisis Poutou.


Huhu J'ai failli marcher. Enfin, ce serait un beau renvoi d'ascenseur, FO a toujours t un paravent de la CIA donc la LR, le NPA, pareil. Besancenot fut longtemps la coqueluche des mdias, on se demande pourquoi.




> Non, Chili en fait, tu es remont trop loin avec ma grand-mre qui tait trop vieille pour faire le voyage, et d'ailleurs est morte avant mme d'avoir l'occasion de se faire torturer. En ralit, je ne suis pas rancunire (ce serait plutt l'inverse). C'est juste que a ne fait pas trs longtemps que je me suis remise des mensonges qu'on nous sert sur l'tat actuel de la France  l'cole, qui serait le pays des droits de l'homme et o rgnerait la libert, l'galit et la fraternit. C'est que j'y ai cru moi, avant de comprendre qu'en fait, les droits de l'homme OUI MAIS, la libert OUI MAIS, l'galit OUI MAIS et la fraternit OUI MAIS. Du coup, il faut comprendre, je me suis sentie berne ! Alors moi, les intrts de la France, de la Russie ou des US,  partir du moment o ils vont directement  l'encontre de ceux des gens qui habitent  l'intrieur, je m'en tape. Mme dans l'ventualit improbable o les intrts du pays concideraient avec ceux des gens, ce serait au dtriment d'autres pays et d'autres gens, et a ne m'irait pas non plus. Ce que tu as mal compris, c'est que je ne suis ni ethno-rgionaliste ni altermondialiste, parce que le rsultat serait possiblement le mme, ventuellement pire, improbablement mieux. On pourrait mme dire la mme chose du modle conomique. Ce qui m'importe  moi, c'est qu'on aille vers la civilisation, et que le programme propos aille dans ce sens. Quiconque se prsente qui est respectueux, bien lev et foncirement individualiste peut avoir mon vote. Bien sr, a exclut d'office les partis qui aiment rogner sur l'ducation et la sant, par exemple.


Et oui, et avant nous avons eu les russes blancs. Les crises politiques et conomiques dplacent les populations plus rapidement que le changement de climat, ne trouvez-vous pas ?
La France c'est la rpublique de centre gauche de monsieur Thiers, et la libert, l'galit et la fraternit n'y existent plus depuis 1981, voir 1997. Donc si tes aeux sont venus ici pour y trouver un nouveau paradis marxiste, ils ont russi au del de toute attente. Ils succombrent peut-tre au charme du tout Paris, point de ralliement international de tous les latinos-amricains de l'poque.



(squence culture)

Ceci dit, ce n'est pas  l'cole d'enseigner les ferments de la division, les bancs de l'universit se chargeant trs bien de transformer les tudiants en fervents petits communistes, futurs experts en conomie du PS. On peut toujours donner plus de fonds  des systmes obses qui ne marchent plus comme l'ducation (et la sant), mais faire plus de ce qui ne marche pas n'a jamais rsolu les problmes intrinsques.

----------


## ManusDei

> En mme temps tu voudrais que les gens te disent quoi ?
> 
> "Oui je veux payer encore plus d'impts pour que vous continuiez de supprimer les services publics et de faire des cadeaux au plus riches, tant pis si je suis  dcouvert tous les mois avec des services de plus en plus dplorables, je signe !"  
> 
> Si cela ne te drange pas de payer pour ne rien avoir en retour, je serais ravi de te transmettre un RIB en mp.


Je veux qu'ils me disent qu'ils sont pour le financement des services publics, sans mettre tout un tas de conditions qui font qu'en pratique ils ne seront jamais pour.
Ce qui n'empche pas de demander aussi plus de justice sociale ou fiscale.

Aujourd'hui le service de sant est dans l'incapacit de grer la grippe (l'hiver) et la canicule (l't) correctement.

Parce qu' mettre des conditions, au final on ne construit jamais rien.

----------


## Ecthelion2

> Je veux qu'ils me disent qu'ils sont pour le financement des services publics, sans mettre tout un tas de conditions qui font qu'en pratique ils ne seront jamais pour.
> Ce qui n'empche pas de demander aussi plus de justice sociale ou fiscale.


Oui donc faut qu'ils paient sans conditions, et qu'ils posent leurs conditions comme des sujets annexes, histoire d'tre sr de bien payer plus, sans que personne ne prenne jamais en compte leurs conditions.

Pour le RIB, on se cale sur un virement vers quelle date ?




> *Aujourd'hui le service de sant est dans l'incapacit de grer la grippe (l'hiver) et la canicule (l't) correctement.*


Et la faute  qui ? 

C'est pas celle des citoyens qui refusent de payer hein, ils ne font que a de payer de plus en plus... 

Tu ferais mieux d'aller te plaindre  Macron et  ses prdcesseurs qui n'arrtent pas de supprimer des postes et baisser les budgets hein...  ::roll:: 





> Parce qu' mettre des conditions, au final on ne construit jamais rien.


Comme si leurs conditions avaient empch un gouvernement (de quel bord qu'il soit) de les faire payer plus, tout en dconstruisant les services publics...

Srieusement, qu'est-ce qu'il ne faut pas lire... Encore 1 ou 2 messages et a va tre la faute du peuple si les services publics sont dtruits...

----------


## halaster08

> Srieusement, qu'est-ce qu'il ne faut pas lire... Encore 1 ou 2 messages et a va tre la faute du peuple si les services publics sont dtruits...


Mais bien sur que oui c'est de leur faute !
Tout le monde sais bien que 'est  cause de la fraude aux allocs/chmages, ces fainants de pauvres ne veulent pas travailler mais profiter du systme, je le sais je l'ai entendu  la tl  ::aie:: 

En vrai c'est un peu de leur faute quand mme, fallait pas voter pour ces cons l

----------


## ManusDei

> Tu ferais mieux d'aller te plaindre  Macron et  ses prdcesseurs qui n'arrtent pas de supprimer des postes et baisser les budgets hein...


Je le fais aussi.




> Srieusement, qu'est-ce qu'il ne faut pas lire... Encore 1 ou 2 messages et a va tre la faute du peuple si les services publics sont dtruits...


Le peuple s'en arrange bien. Macron et ses prdcesseurs sont pas arrivs au pouvoir tout seuls, le peuple les a installs l.




> Pour le RIB, on se cale sur un virement vers quelle date ?


Le lendemain du jour o tu seras un service public.

----------


## Ecthelion2

> Le peuple s'en arrange bien. Macron et ses prdcesseurs sont pas arrivs au pouvoir tout seuls, le peuple les a installs l.


Une partie du peuple, et bien souvent en faisant le contraire de leur programme (mon ennemi c'est la finance, tout a tout a), enfin quand ils ont un programme, donc bon...

Et puis en soit, la question n'est mme pas l. Il n'y a pas besoin de plus d'argent pour financer les services publics puisqu'il y a de moins en moins de services publics (les cots sont donc moindre, on peut difficilement faire plus simple comme logique).

Si on paie plus pour moins de services, c'est que l'argent par ailleurs et la plupart du temps sans que l'on sache o, ce qui rend les gens tout  fait lgitime  rechigner  payer plus. 


En fait j'ai l'impression de lire le topo de Macron pour le Grand Dbat National : "Pour payer moins d'impts, vous voulez sacrifier quel service public ?" (oui je caricature mais on en tait pas loin).

Il faut simplifier et optimiser les services publics (ce qui pourrait diminuer les cots sans diminuer le service), il faut plus de transparence sur les dpenses, faut arrter de prendre les gens pour des jambons en mettant des taxes "pour l'cologie" pour au final, financer le CICE et autres, et surtout, il faut utiliser l'argent du peuple, pour servir le peuple, pas pour financer ses potes... 

Et avec a, tu peux avoir des supers services publics, sans forcment payer plus.


Les gens n'ont pas le porte-feuille infini hein, on ne peut pas leur demander de payer plus ternellement pour moins de contrepartie ou alors il faut que les salaires suivent...

----------


## Ryu2000

> Macron et ses prdcesseurs sont pas arrivs au pouvoir tout seuls, le peuple les a installs l.


Le peuple est manipul par les mdias, les instituts de sondage, les partis, etc.
C'tait particulirement flagrant avec Macron. (il tait beaucoup plus prsent dans les mdias que les autres candidats)
Au final il a pass avec 18,19% des inscrits au premier tour et aprs : victoire automatique contre le FN...

Sarkozy a t lu avec une campagne sur la scurit et des nettoyeurs haute pression.
Hollande a t lu parce que les gens en avaient marre de Sarkozy. (on vote plus contre que pour)

Notre dmocratie ne fonctionne pas :
- Rien n'oblige un lu  respecter ses promesses de campagne
- Le vote blanc n'est pas comptabilis
- Le rfrendum n'est quasiment jamais utilis et quand c'est le cas, le rsultat n'est pas toujours respect




> "Pour payer moins d'impts, vous voulez sacrifier quel service public ?"


Ce qui est dommage c'est qu'il existe des services publics rentable qui se font privatiser... (autoroute, franaise des jeux, aroport)




> ou alors il faut que les salaires suivent...


Les taxes augmentent, l'inflation augmente, les salaires n'augmentent pas aussi vite  ::(: 

L'INSEE manipule les formules pour faire croire que l'inflation est faible et que le pouvoir d'achat augmente, mais la ralit est bien diffrente...
Un conomiste dnonce le grand mensonge du calcul du pouvoir d'achat

----------


## fredoche

> Quand aux bourguignons, tant pis pour eux mais si nous ne l'avions pas fait, eux qui nous l'auraient mise  l'envers.


? prcisions sur cette phrase ?

----------


## MiaowZedong

Sur les Bourguignons, il semble bien qu'ilsy compris ceux du Comt de Bourgogne (actuelle Franche-Comt), qui faisait _de jure_ partie de l'Empirese considraient Franais  partir du haut moyen-ge moyen-ge central (srieux, vos historiens ne peuvent pas utiliser les mmes termes que les autres?). Au moment d'Agincourt, on voit que Jean Sans Peur, Duc de Bourgogne, ne peut pas empcher ses sujets de rejoindre l'arme royale, malgr son interdiction formelle (le gouvernement royal tant  ce moment aux mains de ses enemis politiques), ce qui montre dj un sentiment national Franais bien tabli en Bourgogne ducale et comtale. Non que cela a empch mes anctres de mettre une fameuse rouste aux votres  ::P:

----------


## Ryu2000

A Genve, Macron dnonce les drives dun  capitalisme devenu fou 



> Le chef de lEtat a galement estim avoir manqu de pdagogie dans sa gestion du mouvement des  gilets jaunes , commettant par l une  erreur fondamentale .
> (...)
>  Quelque chose ne fonctionne plus dans ce capitalisme qui profite de plus en plus  quelques-uns. Je ne veux plus que nous considrions que le sujet dajustement conomique et de la dette prvaut sur les droits sociaux , a lanc M. Macron.  Quand le peuple ne trouve plus sa part de progrs , il peut tre  attir par lautoritarisme, qui dit : la dmocratie ne vous protge plus contre les ingalits de ce capitalisme devenu fou. Nous allons faire des murs, des frontires, sortir de ce multilatralisme, il est mou.


C'est drle que ce soit lui qui dise a.

----------


## Ecthelion2

> C'est drle que ce soit lui qui dise a.



C'est surtout un joli coup de pipeau pour essayer de calmer les crdules qui pourraient encore le croire...  ::roll::

----------


## Darkzinus

> A Genve, Macron dnonce les drives dun  capitalisme devenu fou 
> 
> 
> C'est drle que ce soit lui qui dise a.


C'est vrai que c'est assez fabuleux !

----------


## ddoumeche

> ? prcisions sur cette phrase ?


Les bourguignons mnent la guerre contre les armagnac puis sont allis aux anglais pendant la guerre de cent ans. Et  la fin, il ne pouvait en rester qu'un.




> C'est vrai que c'est assez fabuleux !


Il nous refait du Sarkozy ou du Chirac.




> Le chef de lEtat a galement estim avoir manqu de pdagogie dans sa gestion du mouvement des  gilets jaunes


Cela par contre est du mpris de classe de gauche.

----------


## Marco46

> Cela par contre est du mpris de classe de gauche.


Pourquoi de gauche ? Ce mpris pour la populace est trs bien rparti dans la classe politique, quel que soit le bord.

Je me souviens trs bien que pendant le CPE les hommes politiques de droite expliquaient aux tudiants qu'ils taient contre le CPE parce qu'ils ne l'avaient pas compris.

VGE a pass son temps  expliquer aux gens que si on tait contre la constitution europenne c'est parce qu'on ne l'avait pas comprise. 

Etc ... Les exemples sont lgions.

----------


## benjani13

Et c'est parti pour le Rfrendum d'Initiative Partage, vous pouvez signer en ligne (ou par formulaire papier) depuis minuit : https://www.referendum.interieur.gou...atives_encours

Nanmoins, si vous souhaitez le signer, chauffez vous, faite le vide, afin d'tre dans votre meilleure forme pour battre le boss final du formulaire, ce CAPTCHA:



C'est uuuuun peuuueeee overkill, la caricature du CAPTCHA qui gnera pas un seul robot mais qui bloquera 50% des personnes... Allez j'en conclurai rien pour ce soir  ::aie:: 

Je passe aussi sur l'ergonomie et le design du site qui est digne d'un site de 1999, le CAPTCHA audio ncessite Flash... Des bonnes remarques ici pour ceux qui veulent un aperu : https://twitter.com/valeriomotta/sta...42069525962753

----------


## Gunny

Ah ben moi, purement et simplement ils ne me trouvent pas sur la liste lectorale.

----------


## Ryu2000

La ligne du gouvernement va tre plus sociale et cologique, d'aprs Edouard Philippe :
Ecologique et social : l acte II du quinquennat  promis par Edouard Philippe tire les leons des europennes et des  gilets jaunes 



> Loccasion pour M. Philippe de formuler une promesse : celle du  dpassement des postures et des vieux clivages . Une dmarche  et de droite et de gauche  qui a permis  Emmanuel Macron daccder  lElyse, en 2017, et a t conforte dans les urnes par la deuxime place de la majorit lors des lections europennes.
> 
> Dsireux de sadresser  llectorat de gauche, qui sest pour partie dtourn de La Rpublique en marche (LRM) le 26 mai, Edouard Philippe a dbut son discours par un long dveloppement sur lcologie, dont il a promis quelle serait  au cur de lacte II .


====
Melenchon se trompe, en ralit LREM a gagn les europennes, vu qu'on peut additionner le score d'EELV  celui de LREM :
Mlenchon  Philippe : "Savez-vous que vous avez perdu l'lection ?"



> Prenant la parole pour la premire fois depuis l'chec des Insoumis aux europennes, mercredi 12 juin, le prsident du groupe des dputs insoumis a dnonc le manque de lgitimit du gouvernement  faire ses rformes aprs la deuxime place de la majorit aux dernires lections.

----------


## Ecthelion2

> La ligne du gouvernement va tre plus sociale et cologique, d'aprs Edouard Philippe :


 ::ptdr::  ::ptdr::  ::ptdr:: 






> Melenchon se trompe, en ralit LREM a gagn les europennes, vu qu'on peut additionner le score d'EELV  celui de LREM :


En quel honneur ? 

C'est 2 partis diffrents, je ne vois pas en raison de quoi on devrait additionner leurs scores ? Sinon on peut dire que c'est le FN qui a gagn, car on peut additionner son score avec celui de LR...  ::roll:: 

Si ils taient en accord sur tous les points de leurs programmes, les membres de EELV seraient tous partis chez LREM et le parti n'existerait plus. 

Et vu la ligne cologique de LREM, et malgr les pipeauteries de sieur Philippe que tu nous rapportes, je doute fortement que la majorit des colos aient trs envie d'tre associs  LREM...

LREM aimerait bien rcupr l'lectorat de EELV, a c'est vrai, mais c'est trs loin d'tre le cas dans la ralit. Jadot n'a d'ailleurs pas hsit  critiquer Macron et LREM a de nombreuses reprises aprs les europennes...

----------


## GR3lh442kR

> Ah ben moi, purement et simplement ils ne me trouvent pas sur la liste lectorale.


Haha chez moi en utilisant chrome,  ltape 2 lorsque je clique sur suivant a ne fonctionne pas, par contre sur IE si...

Et puis les liens pour consulter les soutiens dposs, il faut cliquer sur un lien dans un menu, qui mne a une page avec un lien, qui mne a une page avec juste un bouton "consultation", qui mne une page avec un index alphabtique, qui mne a un index alphabtique  deux caractres... et au bout y'a rien.

Quelle blague

[EDIT]
Bah non, finalement aprs avoir russi  passer  ltape 3 mais sans avoir continu, je n'arrive plus a valider ltape 2 sur chrome (vous ntes pas inscrit sur les listes lectorales) ou sur IE (impossible de slectionner la commune de vote).
D'ailleurs sur IE j'ai un champ supplmentaire (code insee de la commune de naissance) qui napparat pas sur chrome, ce ntait pas le cas tout a l'heure quand j'ai russi  passer  ltape 3

----------


## Ryu2000

> En quel honneur ?


On entend parler d'une alliance entre LREM et EELV au parlement europen.
Europennes : "les Verts auront besoin d'allis comme La Rpublique en marche", juge Daniel Cohn-Bendit



> Aprs la troisime place en France de la liste conduite par Yannick Jadot lors des lections europennes, la dynamique d'Europe-cologie-Les Verts suscite bien des convoitises. Alors que, lundi, *la porte-parole du gouvernement Sibeth N'Diaye a tendu la main  EELV pour intgrer une future alliance progressiste au Parlement europen*, l'ancien eurodput et dsormais soutien de la majorit Daniel Cohn-Bendit, invit d'Europe 1, a lui aussi appel les Verts europens  s'allier avec La Rpublique en marche.


Tensions entre LFI et EELV sur fond de grande coalition au Parlement europen



> Interrog sur la possibilit dune telle alliance le 1er mars dans une interview au Point, *le dput europen na en effet pas rejet lide*. Nous poserons nos conditions  un contrat de gouvernement avec le prochain prsident de la Commission, avait rpondu la tte de liste EELV. Si on nous propose un programme qui amliore substantiellement le fonctionnement de lUnion et les politiques europennes, alors, les Verts y apporteront leur soutien.


Europennes : aprs son succs, EELV va-t-il se recentrer ?



> Le bon score des Verts aux europennes - 12%, 3e place - entrine-t-il la ligne de Yannick Jadot ? Une ligne dcrite comme plus librale que celle des Verts canal historique, souvent critique - y compris en interne - notamment aprs deux interviews cet hiver o *l'ancien directeur des programmes de Greenpeace louait "l'conomie de march, la libre entreprise, l'innovation"* et se posait dfenseur d'une cologie "ni de gauche, ni de droite" dans les colonnes du Figaro en mars.


Les eurodputs d'EELV risquent de voter rgulirement comme les eurodputs d'LREM.
Bon de toute faon le parlement europen ne sert  rien, donc peu importe...

----------


## Ecthelion2

> On entend parler d'une alliance entre LREM et EELV au parlement europen.


Non, entendre parler d'une alliance, c'est quand les deux partis en discute, l encore une fois, c'est juste LREM qui souhaiterait que, mais y'a strictement rien dans les tuyaux dans ce sens aux dernires nouvelles.

C'est pas parce que le roi du retournement de veste dit que EELV "devrait" le faire, que a va se faire.

Faut arrter d'interprter n'importe comment tout ce que tu lis, pour venir affirmer des conneries aprs... Donc non, on ne peut pas additionner les scores des deux partis et oui, c'est le FN (si on fait fi de l'abstention) qui a gagn les europennes, faut arrter de se voiler la face.

----------


## Ryu2000

EELV c'est l'cologie compatible avec l'conomie de march, a ressemble  LREM  ::P: 
Pour Yannick Jadot, lcologie doit aussi passer par lconomie de march



> Depuis quelques jours, le positionnement pro-conomie de march de Yannick Jadot dfrise la gauche. Sur son blog, Jean-Luc Mlenchon a fustig un retour  lcologie de march. *Yannick Jadot semble vouloir concilier cologie et libralisme* avec lobjectif lectoraliste de rcuprer une partie des lecteurs de Macron  la prsidentielle, a-t-il charg, tandis que Benot Hamon a critiqu le positionnement ni droite ni gauche de llu, qui ne veut plus se rclamer que de lcologie.


LREM a fait un gros score aux europennes, la seconde place ce n'est pas vraiment une dfaite... (LREM a autant de siges que le RN, on pourrait dire qu'ils sont premier ex aequo)
LFI, LR, PS se sont pris une plus grosse branle que a !

----------


## Invit

En tout cas, sa page wikipdia est lourde de sens  ::mouarf::

----------


## Jipt

> Ah ben moi, purement et simplement ils ne me trouvent pas sur la liste lectorale.





> Haha chez moi en utilisant chrome,  ltape 2 lorsque je clique sur suivant a ne fonctionne pas, par contre sur IE si...


Pareil sous FF sous Linux/Debian, je coche "je soutiens", je clique "suivant" et a me raffiche la mme page avec "je soutiens" dcoch. 
Et "ils" veulent passer au tout numrique, non mais all quoi, quelle vaste blague !

----------


## Ecthelion2

> EELV c'est l'cologie compatible avec l'conomie de march, a ressemble  LREM


Tout a c'est du blabla pour attirer les lecteurs, tout comme le fait LREM en disant qu'ils vont faire plus de social et d'cologie. Tu passes ton temps  nous dire que les politiciens sont des menteurs et tu passes ton temps  gober toutes les trucs que tu lis...  ::roll:: 

Tant que EELV n'est pas au pouvoir, et ne passe pas des lois librales, tu n'as aucun moyen moyen de savoir si Jadot est vraiment pour l'conomie de march, rappelles-toi de Hollande et de son "mon ennemi c'est la finance" enfin...




> LREM a fait un gros score aux europennes, la seconde place ce n'est pas vraiment une dfaite... (LREM a autant de siges que le RN, on pourrait dire qu'ils sont premier ex aequo)
> LFI, LR, PS se sont pris une plus grosse branle que a !


Quand on est le parti au pouvoir, et qu'on dit partout qu'on a t plbiscit par les franais et qu'on a le soutient de la majorit du peuple, ne pas finir 1er, si c'est une dfaite.

Quant  LFI, LR et PS, on s'en fou, ce n'est pas le sujet.

----------


## fredoche

> Et c'est parti pour le Rfrendum d'Initiative Partage, vous pouvez signer en ligne (ou par formulaire papier) depuis minuit : https://www.referendum.interieur.gou...atives_encours
> 
> Nanmoins, si vous souhaitez le signer, chauffez vous, faite le vide, afin d'tre dans votre meilleure forme pour battre le boss final du formulaire, ce CAPTCHA:
> 
> Pice jointe 482995
> 
> C'est uuuuun peuuueeee overkill, la caricature du CAPTCHA qui gnera pas un seul robot mais qui bloquera 50% des personnes... Allez j'en conclurai rien pour ce soir 
> 
> Je passe aussi sur l'ergonomie et le design du site qui est digne d'un site de 1999, le CAPTCHA audio ncessite Flash... Des bonnes remarques ici pour ceux qui veulent un aperu : https://twitter.com/valeriomotta/sta...42069525962753


Oui dj moi j'ai eu  le saisir 2 fois alors que je suis quasiment sr de ne pas avoir fait d'erreur  la premire.

4,5 millions de signatures, en ligne de plus, ils sont srs de dormir sur leurs 2 oreilles ces enfoirs. 

Tout est fait pour que cela ne puisse pas aboutir quelque part. Je sens qu'on va encore bien nous balader avec ce truc. Heureusement que ces gens-l gouvernent pour nous, qu'est ce que ce serait sinon ?

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Quant  LFI, LR et PS, on s'en fou, ce n'est pas le sujet.


Surtout que LR est incorpor dans EM depuis la victoire de Macron aux prsidentielles. La preuve, avant on avait LR et EM, et maintenant on a LREM !  :8-): 
 ::dehors::

----------


## Ryu2000

> Tout a c'est du blabla pour attirer les lecteurs


Vous tes certains que le libralisme c'est populaire et a attire des voix ? a me semble bizarre...

En tout cas la gauche n'aime pas EELV, je trouve a cool  :8-): 
De quel vert se chauffe Yannick Jadot ?



> Bien videmment, toute la gauche sest engouffre dans la brche, notamment les vexs, ceux qui ont approch les Verts pour construire une liste commune et qui se sont pris une porte en pleine poire. *Des socialistes, des communistes, des membres de Gnrations ont tap sur les Verts avec leur plus beau sourire. Pour eux, la gauche rime avec cologie et lconomie de march pour la libre entreprise ne figure pas dans les plans.* De son ct, linsoumis Mlenchon,  la baisse dans les sondages - la liste colo le devance dune courte tte - a lanc sur son blog : *Jadot retourne officiellement  ses convictions librales bien connues des adhrents dEE-LV* et surtout de ceux qui ont quitt cette formation  cause de cela, comme notre candidat aux europennes, lex-dput EE-LV Coronado.


D'aprs moi le libralisme a peut mener au libre-change, ce qui augmente le nombre de cargos de marchandise, ce qui pollue.
Que des produits parcours des milliers de km je ne trouve pas a responsable. (quand les articles peuvent tre produit plus localement)




> Quand on est le parti au pouvoir, et qu'on dit partout qu'on a t plbiscit par les franais et qu'on a le soutient de la majorit du peuple, ne pas finir 1er, si c'est une dfaite.


Tu parles comme Marine Lepen ^^ lol  ::ptdr::  (au niveau de la logique : vous tes au pouvoir => vous devriez tre numro 1)




> Quant  LFI, LR et PS, on s'en fou, ce n'est pas le sujet.


Moi je trouve a passionnant.  ::P: 
Mais il n'y a pas de topic sur le dclin du PS, de LR et de LFI  ::(: 

De toute faon le parlement europen n'a pas de pouvoir, cette lection c'est juste une farce ou un test de popularit.
Le Parti animaliste a fait un relativement excellent score.




> La preuve, avant on avait LR et EM, et maintenant on a LREM !


"Les Rpublicains" c'est quand mme le nom de parti le plus pourri de l'histoire de l'humanit.
Vivement que le parti soit inond de scandale  nouveau et qu'il doive encore changer de nom. (UNR, UDR, RPR, UMP, LR)
Ou alors ils n'ont qu'a arrter.

Ce serait chouette que tous les membres du PS et de l'UMP rage-quit et cherchent un vrai job.

----------


## Marco46

> Le Parti animaliste a fait un relativement excellent score.


Ya quand mme 2% des lecteurs qui pensent que c'est une cause prioritaire. Plus le temps passe moins je suis dmocrate.

----------


## Ecthelion2

> Vous tes certains que le libralisme c'est populaire et a attire des voix ? a me semble bizarre...


Bah a attire les libraux... Ca te parait bizarre car tu n'es pas libral, mais si le libralisme ne parlait  personne et n'attirait aucune voix, bah dj LREM n'en serait pas l, et le libralisme aurait disparu hein... Ca fait depuis les annes 80 que tous les partis lus en France sont libraux donc bon, on ne peut pas vraiment dire que cela ne marche pas au prs des gens hein...  La c'est juste que les gens se rveillent car aprs avoir profit X annes des "bnfices" du libralisme, ils commencent  se manger les inconvnients en pleine face et de plus en plus fort.




> D'aprs moi le libralisme a peut mener au libre-change, ce qui augmente le nombre de cargos de marchandise, ce qui pollue.
> Que des produits parcours des milliers de km je ne trouve pas a responsable. (quand les articles peuvent tre produit plus localement)


On est bien d'accord, c'est pourquoi cette pseudo position librale de Jadot est un peu illogique. Pour ma part je pense surtout que Jadot n'est pas colo ou pas librale. Et que comme d'hab, c'est surtout quelqu'un qui essai de se positionner au mieux pour essayer de gratter le plus de pouvoir / visibilit possible.




> Tu parles comme Marine Lepen ^^ lol  (au niveau de la logique : vous tes au pouvoir => vous devriez tre numro 1)


Lis bien ma phrase en entier stp.

Je ne dis pas qu'ils devraient tre QUE parce qu'ils sont au pouvoir, mais aussi et surtout car ils rptent sans cesse que le peuple les soutient et est derrire eux. Les rsultats montrent que non. 




> Moi je trouve a passionnant.


Je ne dis pas que ce n'est pas intressant, je dis que ce n'est pas le sujet. A la base, je t'ai repris sur ton affirmation dbile comme quoi LREM avait gagn car on pouvait additionner son score avec celui de EELV. le PS, LFI et LR n'ont rien  voir la-dedans.

Je passe sur le reste qui n'a aucun intrt.

----------


## David_g

> Bon de toute faon le parlement europen ne sert  rien, donc peu importe...


C'est fou le nombre de post et d'avis que tu peux poster sur un truc qui ne sert  rien et n'a pas de pouvoir.  ::mouarf::

----------


## benjani13

> Ya quand mme 2% des lecteurs qui pensent que c'est une cause prioritaire. Plus le temps passe moins je suis dmocrate.


C'est plutt que y a 2% des lecteurs qui on vot pour car ils ont vu une affiche avec une tte de petit chien ou chat trop mignon c'est tout. Bon a change pas tellement ta conclusion au final  ::aie::

----------


## Marco46

a pue du luc, modle gant ...  ::(:

----------


## MiaowZedong

> Pareil sous FF sous Linux/Debian, je coche "je soutiens", je clique "suivant" et a me raffiche la mme page avec "je soutiens" dcoch. 
> Et "ils" veulent passer au tout numrique, non mais all quoi, quelle vaste blague !


Mais quand il s'agit de payer ses impts en ligne, il n'y a pas de bugs, donc l'informatique publique peut quand ses chefs le veulent....

----------


## benjani13

> a pue du luc, modle gant ...





> Les prix du ptrole bondissent.


Les marchs me laisseront toujours perplexe...

----------


## Ecthelion2

> 4,5 millions de signatures, en ligne de plus, ils sont srs de dormir sur leurs 2 oreilles ces enfoirs. 
> 
> Tout est fait pour que cela ne puisse pas aboutir quelque part. Je sens qu'on va encore bien nous balader avec ce truc. Heureusement que ces gens-l gouvernent pour nous, qu'est ce que ce serait sinon ?


Bah dj si il faut obligatoirement tre inscrit sur les listes lectorales, cela peut empcher un certain nombre de personnes de signer (moi le premier).

Plus les gens qui ne sont pas au courant, ceux qui n'ont pas le net, ceux qui n'y arrivent  cause des problmes soulevs par plusieurs intervenants ici (problmes qui, si j'tais un peu mauvaise langue, sont  mon avis fait exprs), etc. etc. Et sans oublier un certain nombre, qui  mon avis s'en tamponnent...

Mais oui, comme tu n'auras pas une pourcentage de participation crasant, avec des rsultats allant  leur encontre de l'ordre de 60/70% minimum, mme avec 25 ou 30 millions de signatures, ils te diront "vous voyez, la majorit du peuple nous soutient, on va continuer sur notre lanc". Mme pas besoin d'tre mme Irma pour le voir venir...  ::aie::

----------


## MiaowZedong

> Les marchs me laisseront toujours perplexe...


En quoi c'est surprenant? Inscurit sur la premire route de transport du ptrole du monde => crainte de baisse des approvisionnements => tout le monde se prcipite pour augmenter ses reserves => hausse des prix.

----------


## benjani13

> En quoi c'est surprenant? Inscurit sur la premire route de transport du ptrole du monde => crainte de baisse des approvisionnements => tout le monde se prcipite pour augmenter ses reserves => hausse des prix.


Je n'ai pas dit que c'tait surprenant. C'est ce fonctionnement des marchs au grs des emballements qui me laisse perplexe. Sans compter ceux qui achtent esprant une bonne pnurie pour revendre  vil prix... Mais bon a marche comme a...

----------


## Ryu2000

> Ya quand mme 2% des lecteurs qui pensent que c'est une cause prioritaire.


Les gens ont juste rigol parce que le rsultat de l'lection ne change rien...
Mme si dans les 27 pays des eurosceptiques avaient gagn ils ne pourraient rien faire (d'aprs Valry Giscard d'Estaing le gars qui a cr le parlement europen).

Je prfre quelqu'un qui vote pour le parti animaliste que quelqu'un qui vote LREM...
Parce que LREM veut privatiser tous les services publics rentable et veut transfrer la souverainet de la France vers l'UE... (voir Aurlien Tach)




> Pour ma part je pense surtout que Jadot n'est pas colo ou pas librale.


Je pense qu'il n'est pas colo !
Je vois bien Macron faire une alliance avec Yannick Jadot pour avoir un tampon "colo" comme avec Nicolas Hulot.
Macron aime bien utiliser les autres, comme il l'avait fait avec Franois Bayrou (a lui a rapport 2, 3 voix lors du premier tour de la prsidentielle quand mme  ::P: ).




> LREM avait gagn car on pouvait additionner son score avec celui de EELV.


EELV est autant pro UE que LREM, au parlement Europen les lus EELV vont voter comme les lus LREM.
Il risque d'y avoir une alliance entre EELV et LREM.




> C'est fou le nombre de post et d'avis que tu peux poster sur un truc qui ne sert  rien et n'a pas de pouvoir.


C'est un test de popularit, a montre des choses.
Par exemple : selon comment on regarde, le RN est le premier parti de France.
Le plus intressant c'est de voir le PS et l'UMP qui sont trs bas (c'est dommage le PS a quand mme fait plus de 5%, mais il va peut-tre russir par passer sous la barre).
Benoit Hamon et Melenchon sont dprim.
Asselineau devrait changer de stratgie et travailler avec des spcialistes de la communication.




> donc l'informatique publique peut quand ses chefs le veulent....


Les applications dvelopp par l'tat c'est souvent de la merde :
Paie des militaires : les rats du logiciel Louvois pseront jusquen 2021



> Le logiciel dfectueux qui depuis 2011 empche soldats et officiers dtre correctement pays ne sera retir quen 2021.


Il y a beaucoup de militaires qui n'ont pas reu de salaire pendant longtemps...




> Deux ptroliers attaqus dans le Golfe dOman


Plus les tensions montent plus on se rapproche de la troisime guerre mondiale.
Plus la crise conomique s'aggrave plus les USA ont besoin d'un conflit majeur.

----------


## Marco46

> Les marchs me laisseront toujours perplexe...


Ben t'as 1/4 de l'approvisionnement mondial de ptrole qui passe par le dtroit d'Ormuz. Un conflit qui bloquerait le passage dans ce dtroit serait un dsastre. C'est un vnement du type canal de Suez mais en pire parce que pour l'histoire du canal les 2 gants taient du mme avis, alors que l ils sont chacun d'un ct du dtroit.

----------


## Marco46

> Les applications dvelopp par l'tat c'est souvent de la merde :
> Paie des militaires : les rats du logiciel Louvois pseront jusquen 2021
> 
> Il y a beaucoup de militaires qui n'ont pas reu de salaire pendant longtemps...


Louvois n'a pas t dvelopp par l'tat mais par des prestataires de service. Je ne sais pas pour le site du RIP mais j'ai l'impression qu' part  Bercy tout est externalis.

----------


## MiaowZedong

> Ben t'as 1/4 de l'approvisionnement mondial de ptrole qui passe par le dtroit d'Ormuz. Un conflit qui bloquerait le passage dans ce dtroit serait un dsastre. C'est un vnement du type canal de Suez mais en pire parce que pour l'histoire du canal les 2 gants taient du mme avis, alors que l ils sont chacun d'un ct du dtroit.


Sauf que le dtroit d'Hormuz est beaucoup plus dur  fermer que le canal de Suez. Le canal a deux fois au 20me sicle t bloqu par des navires sabords, pour prs de 10 ans au total. Le dtroit d'Hormuz fait 40km de large, on ne peut raisonnablement pas le bloquer de la mme manire. Pour fermer le dtroit d'Hormuz, il faut en faire un blocus actif, qui ne tardera pas  tre dtruit, sinon par les Amricains, par les Chinois qui sont les premiers importateurs de ptrole Moyen-Oriental. 

Parmi les grandes et moyennes puissances actuelles, seule la Russie peut tirer son pignle du jeu en cas de fermeture du dtroit d'Hormuz. Mais comme elle n'a pas de flotte dans l'Ocan Indien, elle ne compte pas vraiment.

----------


## Marco46

> Sauf que le dtroit d'Hormuz est beaucoup plus dur  fermer que le canal de Suez.


T'imagines bien que si les iraniens et les amricains et leurs comparses commencent  se mettre sur la tronche il n'y aura besoin ni de blocus ni bloquer physiquement le passage, ya plus rien qui va passer.

Ce qui est inquitant c'est que a monte en gamme de plusieurs crans, on est pass de petites attaques de drones il y a un mois  "couler supertanker" c'est quand mme pas rien ...

----------


## DevTroglodyte

> Louvois n'a pas t dvelopp par l'tat mais par des prestataires de service. Je ne sais pas pour le site du RIP mais j'ai l'impression qu' part  Bercy tout est externalis.


Nope, pas pour l'EdNat en tous cas. Par contre mme pour les trucs dvelopps en interne, il y a une belle proportion de prestas externes.

----------


## Gunny

Pour l'instant a reste confus, on ne sait pas exactement ce qu'il s'est pass.
L'Iran a implicitement ni tre auteurs de l'attaque (le premier ministre japonais est en visite) et n'a pas vraiment d'intrt  mener une opration aussi visible. Non pas qu'ils soient au dessus de faire des coups bas, mais en gnral ils font des oprations plus discrtes. Les relations Iran-USA sont glaciales depuis Trump, mais l'Iran n'a aucun intrt  exciter ainsi les fous de la gchette amricains (c.f. John Bolton, Mike Pompeo), qui sont  la recherche de la moindre excuse pour lancer les missiles. Trump l'anne prochaine il dgage, et sa politique vis--vis de l'Iran a t violemment critique de partout, sauf par la frange la plus va-t-en-guerre des rpublicains. La meilleure stratgie pour l'Iran c'est de se plaindre et attendre que a se passe pendant que la crdibilit des USA s'miette de jour en jour. De plus, en cas de conflit arm, l'arme iranienne serait compltement aplatie (et encore plus sa marine), elle ne fait simplement pas le poids face aux USA (+ Isral + Arabie Saoudite) et je doute que quelqu'un lvera le petit doigt pour les aider (hors aide logistique de la Russie).
Qui profite ? Le Ymen n'a pas de sous-marin, donc a semble compromis si un torpillage est confirm. Poutine se frotte les mains ds que c'est le bordel quelque part mais je ne vois pas trop ce qu'ils ont concrtement  y gagner, l'Iran tant un "alli" relativement fiable dans la rgion. LArabie saoudite a rcemment dplor les cours du ptrole  la baisse, mais ils sont dj en guerre au Ymen (encore que massacrer des villages avec des missiles a doit pas fatiguer tant que a), et ont beaucoup  perdre en cas de conflit ouvert : leurs infrastructures ptrolires font de superbes grosses cibles immobiles. Les franges guerrires des USA et Isral n'attendent que a depuis longtemps et ne sont pas au-dessus d'une attaque fausse bannire. Ils voient la fentre o ils peuvent frapper l'Iran sans peur de reprsailles nuclaires se refermer petit  petit. Mais de nos jours, et dans une zone si passante, j'ai du mal  imaginer que personne ne dcouvre le pot-aux-roses. Pas que a les a empchs en Irak, mais bon.
a pourrait aussi simplement tre un accident ou une concidence (a n'y ressemble pas, mais il suffit de jeter un oeil  l'histoire rcente pour voir que a arrive rgulirement).





...Non, ma vraie thorie c'est que c'est l'UE. En attaquant un bateau norvgien, ils veulent forcer la Norvge  entrer dans l'UE pour pouvoir acheter leur ptrole  bas prix. Pas con Bruxelles.

----------


## Ecthelion2

> ...Non, ma vraie thorie c'est que c'est l'UE. En attaquant un bateau norvgien, ils veulent forcer la Norvge  entrer dans l'UE pour pouvoir acheter leur ptrole  bas prix. Pas con Bruxelles.


Dis pas des trucs comme a, maintenant Ryu va aller le rpter partout...  ::mouarf::

----------


## MiaowZedong

> T'imagines bien que si les iraniens et les amricains et leurs comparses commencent  se mettre sur la tronche il n'y aura besoin ni de blocus ni bloquer physiquement le passage, ya plus rien qui va passer.
> 
> Ce qui est inquitant c'est que a monte en gamme de plusieurs crans, on est pass de petites attaques de drones il y a un mois  "couler supertanker" c'est quand mme pas rien ...


Vu le dsquilibre, la bataille ne durera pas longtemps.

Aprs, il peut tre tentant de penser que l'Iran va attaquer, de faon asymtrique, les exportations de ptrole Arabe. Aprs tout, si l'US Navy bloque les exportations Iraniennes, il semblerait qu'ils n'aient plus rien  perdre en effrayant les ptroliers. Et la Marine Iranienne accrot ses capacits asymtriques.

Le problme de cetta analyse, c'est d'oublier que parmi les rares pays amicaux avec l'Iran, l'ami le plus ancien et le plus prcieux c'est la Chine. Hors, plus de la moiti du ptrole import par la Chine passe par le dtroit d'Hormuz, et la Chine est la premire destination pour le ptrole qui transite par le dtroit. Du coup, il y aura une grosse pression des Chinois pour que l'Iran n'attaque pas tout ce qui passe, et les Ayatollah ont tout intrt  couter Beijing, parce que d'un ct la Chine peut fournir des armes, mais de l'autre elle peut aussi venir aider les Amricain  exterminer les Ayatollahs.

Du coup, dans le pire des scnario, la Chine met en place un systme de convois escorts par ses navires de guerre (et ne t'inquite pas pour les bases, le Pakistan leur ouvrira Karachi en grand). Bejing ne se laissera pas mettre  genoux par manque de ptrole. Et si cela arrive, j'espre que les Europens seront assez pragmatiques pour rejoindre le dispositif Chinois.

----------


## Ryu2000

> L'Iran a implicitement ni tre auteurs de l'attaque (le premier ministre japonais est en visite) et n'a pas vraiment d'intrt  mener une opration aussi visible.


C'est clairement pas l'Iran, elle n'a rien  y gagner.
L'Iran juge trs suspectes les attaques de ptroliers en pleine visite d'Abe
LIran porte secours  44 marins aprs une attaque contre deux ptroliers en mer d'Oman




> Les relations Iran-USA sont glaciales depuis Trump


C'tait pas tellement mieux sous Obama.
Aussi bien quand t'es prsident t'es contraint de faire de la lche au lobby isralien (AIPAC)...
Trump est devenu un hros en Isral, il doit y avoir un arrt de bus et un stade de foot qui porte son nom, si ma mmoire est bonne.




> Trump l'anne prochaine il dgage


Calmez-vous... On en sait rien.
Si Trump se retrouve contre Joe Biden il devrait gagner (aux USA l'affaire du Pizza Gate a un peu pourri la campagne d'Hillary Clinton, avec Joe Biden a va tre largement pire), cela dit Joe Biden ne gagnera peut-tre pas les primaires dmocrates.
Pour beaucoup d'tasuniens le bilan de Trump est excellent, alors ok Trump a les mdias, google, facebook, twitter contre lui, mais il a dj ralis le miracle une fois.
Plus il y avait d'articles contre lui, plus il tait fort.
Cette fois pour le faire perdre les mdias devraient essayer de faire des articles pro Trump ^^




> De plus, en cas de conflit arm, l'arme iranienne serait compltement aplatie (et encore plus sa marine), elle ne fait simplement pas le poids face aux USA (+ Isral + Arabie Saoudite) et je doute que quelqu'un lvera le petit doigt pour les aider


Du ct de l'Iran il y a la Chine, la Russie, la Syrie, le Venezuela, la Core du Nord. (c'est a le problme des alliances, si tu veux attaquer un pays tu risques de lancer une guerre mondiale, c'est pnible)

C'est probablement une attaque sous faux drapeaux des USA et de leurs potes (Isral, Arabie Saoudite, Bahren).
Ils vont essayer de mettre a sur le dos de l'Iran alors que a ne tient pas debout.

----------


## MiaowZedong

> Trump l'anne prochaine il dgage,


Ne compte pas trop l-dessusavec le chmage le plus bas et la croissance la plus leve depuis 25 ans, l'occupant de la Maison Blanche a un avantage norme. Il est rare que les gens votent contre le gouvernement en place quand ils se portent bien conomiquement ( l'inverse, en cas de crise le gouvernement saute, voir Bush pre...ou Sarkozy), et la fracture des Dmocrates, en pleine reconstruction et ralignement, les affaiblit.

----------


## Invit

Un golfe du Tonkin bis ?

----------


## MiaowZedong

> Un golfe du Tonkin bis ?


Vu qu'il y a encore une controverse sur les vnements du golfe du Tonkin, on risque de ne jamais avoir le fin mot de l'histoire....

----------


## Ryu2000

Si a se trouve c'est juste un coup de pression sur le Japon.
Quelqu'un est peut-tre en train de lui faire comprendre "fais attention, si tu te rapproches trop de l'Iran peut-tre que des bateaux couleront aussi prs de chez toi  :;): ".

----------


## ddoumeche

> Pourquoi de gauche ? Ce mpris pour la populace est trs bien rparti dans la classe politique, quel que soit le bord.
> Je me souviens trs bien que pendant le CPE les hommes politiques de droite expliquaient aux tudiants qu'ils taient contre le CPE parce qu'ils ne l'avaient pas compris.


Parce tandis que l'homme politique de droite va te dire de manire condescendante que tu n'as pas compris, l'homme de gauche va te dire que l'on t'a mal expliqu et qu'il faut faire preuve de plus pdagogie (inversion de la faute). Mais dans les deux cas tu es un plus ou moins un idiot que l'on doit traiter de manire infantile.




> VGE a pass son temps  expliquer aux gens que si on tait contre la constitution europenne c'est parce qu'on ne l'avait pas comprise.


Il n'a pas tord, la constitution europenne est justement faite pour tre incomprhensible.

Sinon nous avons eu Jup, grand mprisant de droite dnonc mme par ses collgues, qui avait aussi russi  mettre le pays dans la rue en 1995. Sacr poque, o on se tapait 5h de marche  pieds par jour pour aller  la caserne et le sandwich jambon beurre cornichon valait 3,20F.



(dconseill aux personnes sensibles et aux moins de 16 ans)

----------


## ABCIWEB

> Ne compte pas trop l-dessusavec le chmage le plus bas et la croissance la plus leve depuis 25 ans, l'occupant de la Maison Blanche a un avantage norme. Il est rare que les gens votent contre le gouvernement en place quand ils se portent bien conomiquement ( l'inverse, en cas de crise le gouvernement saute, voir Bush pre...ou Sarkozy), et la fracture des Dmocrates, en pleine reconstruction et ralignement, les affaiblit.


Assez d'accord avec toi pour dire que Trump conserve toutes ses chances. 

Cela dit il n'est pas si rare que les gens votent contre le gouvernement mme si pays se porte bien conomiquement. 

Hollande a t lu principalement pour dgager Sarkosy plutt qu' cause de la crise, mme s'il a bien exploit la gestion de la crise par Sarkosy trs favorable aux banquiers qui n'a pas impos de mesures contraignante pour sparer les banques de dpts et les banques d'investissement, d'o le discours de Hollande "mon ennemi c'est la finance".

Mais les gens avaient surtout fait l'exprience du travailler plus pour gagner plus, alors qu'au final cela s'est traduit par travailler plus pour le mme prix. Il y avait aussi l'arrogance de Sarkosy et ses petits mots pour le bas peuple, le mme mpris repris par Macron. Je ne crois pas que la crise de 2008 ft pour beaucoup dans la dfaite de Sarkosy, d'autant plus que la France tait un des pays les moins touchs. 

Et Hollande n'a pas laiss le pays dans un tat de crise, c'est sa politique de casse sociale et du code du travail qui lui a fait perdre la majorit de son lectorat, ajout aux violences policires pour faire passer ses rformes.

Trump a t lu principalement par les classes populaires touches par les dlocalisations, mais globalement le pays n'tait pas en crise. De mme Merckel oblige de partir, avec un lectorat lass par ses records de travailleurs pauvres en progression constante, n'a pas laiss son pays en ruine. 

C'est l'augmentation des dsquilibres jusqu' l'indcence  l'intrieur d'un pays qui produit souvent des changements de gouvernement dans les pays industrialiss, largement autant que les crises. C'est bien pour cela que le slogan de Macron tait "en mme temps", histoire de promettre un quilibre qu'il n'a videmment pas tenu et qui est le dernier de ses soucis, tout comme l'cologie.

----------


## Ryu2000

> ajout aux violences policires pour faire passer ses rformes.


Il ne faut pas oublier les 6 utilisations du 49.3 de la part de Valls.  :;): 




> mais globalement le pays n'tait pas en crise.


 ::ptdr:: 
Les USA ne se portaient pas aussi bien qu'on voulait nous le faire croire.
Il y a quand mme un paquet de monde qui survit grce aux food stamps




> De mme Merckel oblige de partir, avec un lectorat lass par ses records de travailleurs pauvres en progression constante, n'a pas laiss son pays en ruine.


Ce qui lui a port le plus prjudice c'est son dlire au niveau de laccueil des migrants.
Au bout d'un moment trop c'est trop et les allemands lui ont bien fait comprendre.




> qui est le dernier de ses soucis, tout comme l'cologie.


Il va essayer de faire du green washing avec Yannick Jadot, comme il l'avait fait avec Nicolas Hulot pour faire croire qu'LREM en a quelque chose  foutre de l'cologie.

----------


## benjani13

Aprs une campagne dsastreuse et  peine arrive au parlement europen, Nathalie Loiseau se permet d'insulter ses propres allis face  une dizaine de journaliste:
https://www.liberation.fr/planete/20...-a-dos_1733113

LREM, qui souhaitait prendre la tte du groupe europen ADLE, avait naturellement pressenti leur tte de liste Nathalie Loiseau pour le poste de prsidente de groupe. Aprs ses frasques, Loiseau a du tre mise de cot:
https://www.liberation.fr/france/201...oiseau_1733580

----------


## Darkzinus

C'est magnifique comment ce mouvement a t trs fort pour arriver au pouvoir mais comment il est incroyablement mauvais dans sa gestion une fois qu'il y est parvenu !

----------


## Ryu2000

> il est incroyablement mauvais dans sa gestion une fois qu'il y est parvenu !


Est-ce que l'UMP a fait mieux sous Sarkozy ?
Est-ce que le PS a fait mieux sous Hollande ?

Je veux bien qu'on critique LREM, mais il ne faut pas oublier que les autres sont tout aussi nul !
Nathalie Loiseau aura appris qu'en politique il ne faut jamais dire ce que l'on pense... (mme en off...)

----------


## Darkzinus

> Je veux bien qu'on critique LREM, mais il ne faut pas oublier que les autres sont tout aussi nul !
> Nathalie Loiseau aura appris qu'en politique il ne faut jamais dire ce que l'on pense... (mme en off...)


Sa bourde est quand mme "collector". En terme d'auto sabordage c'est fort !

----------


## DevTroglodyte

> Sa bourde est quand mme "collector". En terme d'auto sabordage c'est fort !


A ce stade l, je me demande encore comment ils ont pu se dire qu'elle ferait une bonne figure publique... Comme ministre ou comme dpute europenne.

----------


## zecreator

> C'est magnifique comment ce mouvement a t trs fort pour arriver au pouvoir mais comment il est incroyablement mauvais dans sa gestion une fois qu'il y est parvenu !


C'est un mouvement tout neuf, avec une majorit de gens qui dcouvre le monde politique. Ils sont encore sous blister. 

Mais j'avoue qu'ils ont vite pig le principe de la langue de bois.

Le saviez-vous : ds que vous saisissez les lettres L. R. E. M., un robot capture votre cran, votre adresse IP et vous go-localise, et vous tes placs en file d'attente du ptage de gueule par le GIGN.

Il ne faut pas parler de celui dont on ne dit pas le nom.

----------


## benjani13

Les syndicats de polices continuent leurs dlires, refusent le moindre soupon envers un policier. Aprs avoir sillonner les plateau  dverser leur haine (certains faisaient vraiment peur  voir), ils menacent.




> Il y a le ton outrag : Un policier renvoy aux assises, mais comment des juges ont-ils pu prendre une telle dcision ? (Unit SGP-Police). La mise en garde : Attention, nous naccepterons pas que nos collgues servent de boucs missaires pour satisfaire une idologie antiflics (Alliance police nationale). La menace nette et sans bavure : *Si nos collgues venaient  tre injustement condamns, nous saurons ce quil nous reste  faire et notre colre, personne ne pourra la contenir* (Alliance encore).


https://www.liberation.fr/france/201...bunaux_1733613

Un jeune de 18 ans venu avec sa famille du Burundi, expuls  quelques semaine de passer son BAC, alors qu'il tait dj accept  la Fac:

https://www.republicain-lorrain.fr/e...-examen-du-bac

La macronerie fait dans le recyclage, manque de pot tout ce qu'ils ont rcupr c'est Myriam El Khomeri

https://www.lemonde.fr/societe/artic...5855_3224.html

Les postiers en grve envahissent le sige de la Poste. Ils se sont enferms dans une salle, rclamant un interlocuteur. Le seule interlocuteur qu'ils auront est un marteau dont se sert un CRS pour dfoncer la porte. Scne digne du film Shining:
https://twitter.com/GaelQuirante/sta...24312716865536 et ses autres tweets.

----------


## fredoche

Benjani, ton 1er sujet, c'est la parfaite image de la bascule d'un tat de droit vers un tat policier. En attendant justice comme lgislatif sont de plus en plus symboliques



> Les postiers en grve envahissent le sige de la Poste. Ils se sont enferms dans une salle, rclamant un interlocuteur. Le seule interlocuteur qu'ils auront est un marteau dont se sert un CRS pour dfoncer la porte. Scne digne du film Shining:
> https://twitter.com/GaelQuirante/sta...24312716865536 et ses autres tweets.


Cet tat devient compltement barjo. Barjo

Ca fait des mois que je n'ai pas vu un journal tlvis, ni mme un journal tout court. A priori rien sur google news que j'ai ouvert ce matin par hasard, aprs une semaine sans l'avoir fait.
Donc ce type de violence est pass compltement sous silence ?

Moralement je ne peux plus. En fait je me rends compte que d'avoir fait le break de toutes ces infos dsormais ne me permet plus d'y revenir, cela affecte trop mon moral. Le cot rvoltant alli  l'impuissance individuelle et au sentiment d'injustice profonde, je ne peux plus.

----------


## Jipt

> Le ct rvoltant alli  l'impuissance individuelle et au sentiment d'injustice profonde, je ne peux plus.


On en est tous l, je crois. Enfin, ceux qui rflchissent avec leur tte.

On pourrait relire Pascal, et on se rendrait compte que dj, de son temps (1623 - 1662), ce n'tait pas brillant :




> Ne pouvant fortifier la justice, on a justifi la force.


Source, o il y en a d'autres, et aprs tu te tires une balle

----------


## benjani13

> Ca fait des mois que je n'ai pas vu un journal tlvis, ni mme un journal tout court. A priori rien sur google news que j'ai ouvert ce matin par hasard, aprs une semaine sans l'avoir fait.
> Donc ce type de violence est pass compltement sous silence ?


Rien, que dalle. Aprs je ne regarde pas la tl mais des chos que j'ai il n'y a presque rien. Les mdias semblaient aux aguets pour dfendre les hpitaux lorsqu'ils se faisaient "attaquer" par des gilets jaunes, mais pour couvrir les grves du personnel hospitalier il n'y a plus personne. Au bout de 7 mois de violences policire on a le droit  une seule une dans un grand journal : 



Une seule, voila. Sinon quelques communiqus communs de vingtaines de socits de journalistes, entre deux entre filets, lors de diverses violences envers des journalistes. Pourquoi ces mmes socits de journalistes n'arrivent pas  le mettre en une, pourquoi les battons (physiques comme judiciaire) dans les roues (ou les jambes) des journalistes ne font pas le contenu entier des journaux jusqu' ce que cela s'arrte... 




> Moralement je ne peux plus. En fait je me rends compte que d'avoir fait le break de toutes ces infos dsormais ne me permet plus d'y revenir, cela affecte trop mon moral. Le cot rvoltant alli  l'impuissance individuelle et au sentiment d'injustice profonde, je ne peux plus.


Je te comprend bien, c'est trs difficile de continuer son train train quotidien en ayant tout a en tte.

----------


## benjani13

Et bien voil un bon exemple de ce que nous promet le syndicaliste d'Alliance, les milices dans nos rues.

A Toulouse une brigade de CRS attaque un bar. Terrasse ravage, serveurs frapps, clients obligs de fuir, et le paravent prend feu  cause d'un palet de lacrymo:
https://mobile.twitter.com/1_jaunes/...50021934235648

Temoignage d'un des serveurs et autre angle de vue: https://mobile.twitter.com/D_MoS_Kr_...98798883397634

Tmoignage aggravant d'un second serveur, qui tmoignage d'une volont de vangeance. Il raconte que plusieurs policiers durant la journe l'ont reconnu, ayant manifest durant des actes prcdents. Ces mme policiers l'ont menac ("ah maintenant on sait que tu bosses l").
https://mobile.twitter.com/Callystor...42223318003712

Demain partout? Tout les jours? 

Et quand le directe est salutaire. On a pu voir sur CNEWS un exemple irrfutable de violence policire dcrit comme tel par le journaliste sur place. Un tir de LBD dans le ventre  2,50m sans sommation :
https://mobile.twitter.com/KalindaSh...96110154244096

Et comment les media pourront continuer  relativiser cette violence quand en mme temps ils ressassent tous les samedi soir que la mobilisation a t la moins forte depuis le dbut du mouvement?

----------


## ABCIWEB

> C'est magnifique comment ce mouvement a t trs fort pour arriver au pouvoir mais comment il est incroyablement mauvais dans sa gestion une fois qu'il y est parvenu !


Ils n'ont pas t si fort que a. Ils ont profit de la traitrise d'Hollande par rapport au programme qu'il avait annonc, et des ennuis de Fillon avec le Pnlope Gate. Ensuite ils ont profit de Niel, Lagardre et autres hommes d'affaires qui ont choisi Macron comme alternative pour reprsenter la droite et lui ont offert une couverture mdiatique sans prcdent. 

Mais intrinsquement, sans ce concours de circonstances, ils ne sont pas plus ou moins forts que les prcdents. Ils sont ncessairement mauvais puisqu'en guise de renouveau politique ont a l'expression du nolibralisme barbare, tel que l'avait dj promu Sarkosy et Hollande. Ce n'est que la continuit des politiques prcdentes avec les mmes ides nofascistes. 

Et le fascisme, tu peux l'enrober comme tu veux, c'est toujours aussi anti dmocratique et rpugnant, mme avec un costard de banquier ou autre kk qui se la joue premier de corde alors que ce ne sont que de tous petits hommes qui mesurent leur puissance en fonction de leur pouvoir de nuisance, et des gains qu'ils procurent  leurs commanditaires. Comment pourraient-ils tre bons puisqu'ils sont programms pour tre mauvais et l'assumer ?

----------


## DevTroglodyte

> Ils n'ont pas t si fort que a. Ils ont profit de la traitrise d'Hollande par rapport au programme qu'il avait annonc, et des ennuis de Fillon avec le Pnlope Gate. Ensuite ils ont profit de Niel, Lagardre et autres hommes d'affaires qui ont choisi Macron comme alternative pour reprsenter la droite leurs intrts et lui ont offert une couverture mdiatique sans prcdent.


Fixed.

Aprs, c'est plus Niel, Arnault, Largardere et Dassault qui ont profit de macron pour ramasser toujours plus d'argent public, il est juste leur pion  la tte de l'tat. aprs tout, c'est eux qui l'ont mis l.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Aprs, c'est plus Niel, Arnault, Largardere et Dassault qui ont profit de macron pour ramasser toujours plus d'argent public, il est juste leur pion  la tte de l'tat.


Il ne faut pas oublier Patrick Drahi, le propritaire de l'Express, Libration, BFM TV, RMC, etc. (a a peut-tre chang depuis, il me semble qu'il est hyper endett, donc il a peut-tre vendu des journaux)
Patrick Drahi a t un gros moteur de la campagne de Macron.

Quand Macron tait ministre sous Hollande il parait qu'il a aid Drahi a acqurir SFR.
Bercy donne son feu vert au rachat de SFR par Numericable (2014)

Poigne de main polmique avec Emmanuel Macron : mauvaise interprtation pour Ruth Elkrief (VIDEO) (2017)




> Ils ont profit de la traitrise d'Hollande par rapport au programme qu'il avait annonc, et des ennuis de Fillon avec le Pnlope Gate.


Peut-tre que dans les rseaux de Macron il y a des hauts placs de la police, la justice, etc.
Parce que tout le systme tait trangement efficace contre Fillion pendant la campagne...

Par contre les mdias on t relativement sympa avec le FN, quand tu te retrouves au second tour contre le FN c'est facile de gagner.

----------


## zecreator

> Peut-tre que dans les rseaux de Macron il y a des hauts placs de la police, la justice, etc.
> Parce que tout le systme tait trangement efficace contre Fillion pendant la campagne..


Quand he vois chez-moi, rien qu'au niveau des municipales, comment les mecs manipulent les gens, font jouer leurs relations en proposant que dalle, j'imagine bien l'ambiance sur des lections Prsidentielles. 

Ce qui est marrant, c'est que l'on sait tous que les mecs ne sont l que pour le poste, et leur priorit, c'est de le garder cote que cote. Ils s'en balec de la France et des franais, sauf  l'approche de nouvelles lections. 

Et nous, couillons, on continu d'aller voter en croyant que a changera quelque chose.

----------


## Ryu2000

> on continu d'aller voter en croyant que a changera quelque chose.


a va, l'abstention fini assez haut gnralement.  :;): 
Beaucoup de franais pensent que voter ne sert  rien, tu peux mettre Sarkozy, Hollande, Macron, au final c'est plus ou moins la mme merde...

Les rsultats des europennes sont bizarre, le PS, LR, LFI ont fait des scores plus faible que dhabitude.
Comme c'est les europennes et que a ne sert  rien, les gens ont vot pour le parti animaliste et pour les verts  ::P:

----------


## zecreator

Ce qui m'angoisse c'est le vote des extrmes totalement assum. Depuis l'lection de Trump, tre ouvertement raciste et homophobe n'est plus une honte.

Il y a encore pas si longtemps, voter FN tait tabou. Maintenant, c'est carrment assum et a peut passer tranquille dans une simple conversation de bistro.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Il y a encore pas si longtemps, voter FN tait tabou.


Le FN n'existe plus maintenant c'est le RN.
Le FN de Jean-Marie n'a rien  voir avec la suite de Marine.
Elle s'est battue pour normaliser/d-diaboliser le parti.

Ya mme un article Wikipedia :
Ddiabolisation du Front national



> Marine Le Pen s'inscrit contre les propos polmiques antismites, racistes et ngationnistes de son pre Jean-Marie Le Pen, fondateur du mouvement.


Pour le prsident du CRIF, Marine Le Pen est  irrprochable personnellement 
C'est marrant a revient dans sa page Wikipedia :
Roger Cukierman - Polmiques



> toutes les violences antismites aujourdhui sont commises par des jeunes musulmans


Bon aprs c'est parce qu'il y a des personnalits qui veulent crer de l'islamophobie comme Eric Zemmour et Alain Finkielkraut par exemple.
C'est de la diversion, pendant que les gens critiquent les musulmans, ils ne critiquent pas les mdias, les banques, les politiciens.




> Il y a encore pas si longtemps, voter FN tait tabou.


Le parti respect les rgles rpublicaines, les gens ont le droit de voter pour qui ils veulent.
Faut arrter avec cet anti fnisme primaire... (c'est en ayant peur du FN qu'on s'est retrouv avec Macron au pouvoir)
Au final le RN c'est comme le PS, le LR, LREM, etc.
a changerait que dalle si ce parti prenait le pouvoir. (a ne peut pas tre pire qu'LREM de toute faon...)

Pour 2022 si a se trouve Marion Marchal va crer son parti, et attirer les lecteurs du RN et les 3 gars qui votent encore LR pour faire un super parti d'union des droites.
Les fministes vont tre super contente de voir la premire femme prsident de France  ::P:  :;): 




> Depuis l'lection de Trump, tre ouvertement raciste et homophobe n'est plus une honte.


C'est de la diffamation !
Est-ce que vous avez des preuves que Trump est raciste ou homophobe ?
Trump peut se faire rlire en 2020  ::P: 

 la limite Rodrigo Duterte est un tout petit peu homophobe et il est ultra populaire dans son pays, les Philippines c'est une autre culture  ::P: 
Philippines : le prsident Duterte prsente lhomosexualit comme une  maladie  dont il se serait lui-mme  soign

----------


## Marco46

> Le parti respect les rgles rpublicaines, les gens ont le droit de voter pour qui ils veulent.
> Faut arrter avec cet anti fnisme primaire... (c'est en ayant peur du FN qu'on s'est retrouv avec Macron au pouvoir)
> Au final le RN c'est comme le PS, le LR, LREM, etc.
> a changerait que dalle si ce parti prenait le pouvoir. (a ne peut pas tre pire qu'LREM de toute faon...)


Si, a changerait sur les domaines sur lesquels ils ont du pouvoir : Les lois autour des moeurs de la socit et la politique familliale.

La seule rforme de fond effectue par Hollande durant son mandant qui n'est pas une transcription d'une directive europenne c'est le mariage pour tous.

Le FN au pouvoir c'est un danger pour ce domaine l. 

Pour le reste je pense aussi que tant que a sera simplement les directives europennes qui s'appliqueront.




> Pour 2022 si a se trouve Marion Marchal va crer son parti, et attirer les lecteurs du RN et les 3 gars qui votent encore LR pour faire un super parti d'union des droites.
> Les fministes vont tre super contente de voir la premire femme prsident de France


Elles vont tre ravies quand la pilule ne sera plus rembourse, que l'IVG sera drastiquement contrl et que tout sera fait pour inciter les femmes  rester  la maison pour lever leurs bambins ...

Je la crois galement suffisamment foldingo pour foutre du bordel au niveau religieux.

Pour moi avec Zemmour ils sont le vrai grand danger de l'extrme droite franaise pour la dcennie  venir.

----------


## DevTroglodyte

> C'est de la diffamation !


Non. Apprends  lire.




> la limite Rodrigo Duterte est un tout petit peu homophobe et il est ultra populaire dans son pays, les Philippines c'est une autre culture 
> Philippines : le prsident Duterte prsente lhomosexualit comme une  maladie  dont il se serait lui-mme  soign


"un tout petit peu" ? Il l'est carrment, oui... Et il l'assume. Aprs dans un pays catho, c'est plus facile  assumer (et a rapporte plus de voix)

----------


## zecreator

> ...


Soit c'est de l'ironie, soit t'es vraiment trs dangereux et tu vas pas tarder  pter un cable. Tu en parles  qq1 ? Lol

----------


## benjani13

> Ce qui m'angoisse c'est le vote des extrmes totalement assum. Depuis l'lection de Trump, tre ouvertement raciste et homophobe n'est plus une honte.
> 
> Il y a encore pas si longtemps, voter FN tait tabou. Maintenant, c'est carrment assum et a peut passer tranquille dans une simple conversation de bistro.


Si c'tait qu'au bistro! Les tlspectateurs ont eu le droit  Marion Marchal Le Pen sur toutes les chaines de tls, petit florilge : https://twitter.com/MarcGral/status/1140236090034532353

----------


## Ryu2000

> La seule rforme de fond effectue par Hollande durant son mandant qui n'est pas une transcription d'une directive europenne c'est le mariage pour tous.


Ouais bof...
Je ne sais pas si Marine supprimerait le mariage entre personne du mme sexe si elle avait le pouvoir.
Et de toute faon cette loi on s'en fout, a n'apporte rien, a change que dalle... C'est mme pire que secondaire, c'est pas a qui va sauver la France. (a ne va pas crer des millions d'emplois)
Que font les couples htrosexuelles ? Ils se pacsent, les homosexuels peuvent le faire aussi. (j'aimerais bien voir les stats du mariage homosexuel, combien il y en a eu et combien il y a eu de divorces)

Au bout d'un moment il faut revenir dans le rel, il y a des vrais sujets importants, nous sommes dans une crise profond, il existe des vrais problmes, donc le mariage pour tous...




> Elles vont tre ravies quand la pilule ne sera plus rembourse, que l'IVG sera drastiquement contrl et que tout sera fait pour inciter les femmes  rester  la maison pour lever leurs bambins ...


On ne peut pas inventer le programme de Marion Marchal alors qu'elle n'a pas encore cr son parti.
En plus elle voudra faire un truc encore plus soft que le RN (enfin peut-tre pas au niveau de l'islam), donc il y a quasiment aucune chance que a change quelque chose au niveau du remboursement de la pilule ou de l'avortement.




> Pour moi avec Zemmour ils sont le vrai grand danger de l'extrme droite franaise pour la dcennie  venir.


Ouais ben il y a des gens qui veulent crer de l'islamophobie en France pour faire diversion.




> "un tout petit peu" ? Il l'est carrment, oui...


J'aime bien Duterte, le gars il en rien  foutre, il a trait Obama et le Pape de fils de pute  ::ptdr::  ::mouarf::  :8-): 
Aujourd'hui c'est a que les gens veulent. Beaucoup de gens en ont marre du politiquement correct, c'est devenu asphyxiant.




> petit florilge :


Pure il est insupportable Yann Barthes c'est violent  :8O: 
Il n'y a rien qui va chez lui...

Montrer le logo d'une cole c'est pas le bout du monde non plus...
Si quelqu'un de gnration point s avait fait pareil, personne n'aurait trouv quoi que ce soit  dire.

===
Aprs ouais, peut-tre que les mdias vont crer Marion Marchal comme ils ont cr Emmanuel Macron.
C'est vrai qu'Attali avait dit que le prochain chef de la France serait une femme, je n'avais pas penser  Marion Marchal, mais pourquoi pas...

Il faut que l'UMP et le PS s'auto dtruise, l'UMP peut se fondre dans le parti de Marion Marchal, par contre je ne sais pas ce que peux faire le PS.

----------


## el_slapper

> C'est magnifique comment ce mouvement a t trs fort pour arriver au pouvoir mais comment il est incroyablement mauvais dans sa gestion une fois qu'il y est parvenu !


C'est le principal inconvnient de la dmocratie : les comptences ncessaires pour prendre le pouvoir ne sont pas celles pour l'exercer - ni pour le conserver. Un inconvnient acceptable selon moi, mais  ne pas minimiser.

----------


## Ryu2000

Apparemment le thme de la prsidentielle 2022 sera l'immigration :

Pourquoi Emmanuel Macron durcit son discours sur l'immigration
Des quotas d'immigration ? En 2017, Macron jugeait la mesure "impossible  piloter"



> Un nouveau gage en direction des lecteurs de droite dboussols aprs les europennes ? Le ministre de l'Intrieur Christophe Castaner a remis sur la table, dans une interview au JDD, l'hypothse d'instaurer des quotas sur l'immigration. Une proposition pourtant trangre  la majorit prsidentielle, puisqu'elle venait  l'origine de la droite LR. Franois Fillon en avait fait l'un de ses arguments phares durant la campagne prsidentielle. 
> 
> S'il exclut, dans le JDD, d'voquer des quotas pour le droit d'asile - ce serait "contraire  nos engagements internationaux" -, le ministre de l'Intrieur a jug que la question pourrait tre "pose dans le cadre du dbat pour d'autres modes d'immigration lgale", sans prciser s'il parlait de regroupement familial, d'immigration conomique ou encore des tudiants trangers. Elle pourrait notamment tre aborde au Parlement en septembre, Edouard Philippe ayant annonc, la semaine dernire, dans son discours de politique gnral, la tenue annuelle d'un dbat sur l'immigration chez les parlementaires - l encore, une ide dfendue par Franois Fillon durant la prsidentielle.


Edit :
LREM veut rcuprer les voix de LR :
Immigration: Macron tent de choisir la droite contre l'extrme droite?



> Une "trop grande attractivit" de la France qu'aurait aussi souligne rcemment le ministre de l'Intrieur devant les mmes dputs de la commission des lois, toujours selon le quotidien du soir. Matignon serait sur la mme ligne que l'Elyse.
> 
> Au-del des chiffres (les demandes d'asile sont effectivement en hausse en France), tout ceci est surtout la preuve qu'Emmanuel Macron a tir ses leons des lections europennes. Un scrutin dont l'analyse dmontre que la majorit a "sauv les meubles" en conqurant suffisamment de voix d'lecteurs de droite pour contrebalancer la fuite de celles issues de la gauche. Pri de s'atteler  reconqurir ces dernires par une partie de sa majorit, *le prsident semble donc avoir choisi de plutt continuer  "siphonner" LR. Et s'attaque donc aux sujets de prdilection, selon lui, de cette droite qui ne l'a pas encore ralli.*
> 
> *Nicolas Sarkozy a dj men avec succs la mme stratgie d'une droite "forte", qui a dbouch sur la cration d'un ministre de "l'Identit nationale" en 2007* puis le discours de Grenoble, en 2010, faisant des "consquences de 50 annes d'immigration insuffisamment rgule" les responsables de tous les maux du pays. "Les digues ont saut" alors, souligne un dput cit par Le Monde. Et depuis, le vote FN, devenu RN, n'a cess de monter.

----------


## MiaowZedong

> C'est le principal inconvnient de la dmocratie : les comptences ncessaires pour prendre le pouvoir ne sont pas celles pour l'exercer - ni pour le conserver. Un inconvnient acceptable selon moi, mais  ne pas minimiser.


La Chine n'est pas dmocratique, mais a n'empche pas que le mandat de 10 ans non-renouvellable instaur par Deng serait une excellente ide pour les dmocraties. Au lieu de tout prvoir sur un cycle lectoral de 5 ans, les dirigeants auraient 10 ans pour faire leur politique, et sans se soucier de l'opinion  court terme puisqu'ils seraients de toutes faons non-r-ligibles.

----------


## MiaowZedong

> Quand he vois chez-moi, rien qu'au niveau des municipales, comment les mecs manipulent les gens, font jouer leurs relations en proposant que dalle, j'imagine bien l'ambiance sur des lections Prsidentielles.


Le problme de la politique locale, c'est les personnes. Plus spcifiquement, que gnralement au niveau local il y a contact de personne  personne entre l'lu et son lectorat. Donc la porte ouverte au clientlisme, au copinage, et  la corruption ordinaire.

C'est plus dur d'aller influencer les lecteurs par les relations ou le clientlisme au niveau national, mais  la place, ce sont les mdiaset donc les patrons de mdiasqui viennent jouer de l'influence.

----------


## Ryu2000

> au niveau local il y a contact de personne  personne entre l'lu et son lectorat. Donc la porte ouverte au clientlisme, au copinage, et  la corruption ordinaire.


Le maire d'un petit village de 600 habitants est connect  la ralit, il fait parti du peuple, il connait les gens du village.

Alors que le prsident, les ministres, les snateurs, les dputs, etc, sont la plupart du temps dans leur bulle de privilgi, compltement en dehors de la ralit.
Ils sont en contact avec des lobbys, des riches, etc. Ils vont au dner du sicle (gros patrons, gros mdias, journalistes, politiciens).

Pour tre lu il faut avoir le soutien des mdias, ce qui ncessite de rendre des services aux patrons des mdias.
Un lu doit rendre des comptes  ceux l'ont fait lire : les mdias.
Autant les lus ne respectent pas les promesses faites aux lecteurs, autant ils retournent bien lascenseur aux riches qui les ont fait lire...

Macron tait pote avec Drahi, c'est a qui l'a fait lire.
Si on regarde les casiers judiciaire, on voit que les petits maires ne sont pas les pires.

----------


## Ecthelion2

> Macron tait pote avec Drahi, c'est a qui l'a fait lire.


Rponse courte : Non

Rponse longue : je vais pas perdre mon temps avec toi, vu le nombre d'neries que tu as dj post dans ce fil aujourd'hui.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Non


En tout cas lors de la campagne de 2017 Drahi a t un puissant soutient de Macron.
De l'Institut Montaigne  Patrick Drahi, les puissants soutiens d'Emmanuel Macron



> Le 21 mars, sur le plateau d'Explicite, Macron niait la moindre affinit avec Patrick Drahi, expliquant qu'il n'avait jou aucun rle dans la constitution de l'empire de celui-ci, en particulier par le rachat d'SFR. C'est un mensonge, car c'est bien Macron ministre de l'conomie qui a donn son feu vert  l'opration. Mais Drahi n'est pas l'unique soutien de Macron.


BFM TV a fait la campagne de Macron.
Depuis a a un peu chang. (Macron a perdu des soutiens)
Mais en gros Macron a rendu des services  Drahi et Drahi a rendu service  Macron, et en plus ils ont des intrts en commun.
Parmi les soutiens de Macron il y avait : Attali, Minc, Drahi, Cohn-Bendit.

----------


## fredoche

> Rien, que dalle. Aprs je ne regarde pas la tl mais des chos que j'ai il n'y a presque rien. Les mdias semblaient aux aguets pour dfendre les hpitaux lorsqu'ils se faisaient "attaquer" par des gilets jaunes, mais pour couvrir les grves du personnel hospitalier il n'y a plus personne.


Ce que tu dis sur les urgences est aussi une ralit, c'est juste hallucinant. 113 services en grve selon le Dauphin libr il y a 2 jours. ici c'est tous les services du dpartement, tous, 6 villes et 6 hpitaux.

Le malheur des uns nourrit la rancoeur des autres dans les mdias, mais a peut durer combien de temps ?

No-fascisme ==> propagande et communication, c'tait l'un des ressorts du fascisme du 20e sicle.

Sinon rien effectivement, j'en ai parl avec mes parents dimanche qui suivent quasiment les infos en continu, lisent les journaux, etc. Ils n'avaient rien entendu sur a.

----------


## Marco46

> Ce que tu dis sur les urgences est aussi une ralit, c'est juste hallucinant. 113 services en grve selon le Dauphin libr il y a 2 jours. ici c'est tous les services du dpartement, tous, 6 villes et 6 hpitaux.
> 
> [...]
> 
> Sinon rien effectivement, j'en ai parl avec mes parents dimanche qui suivent quasiment les infos en continu, lisent les journaux, etc. Ils n'avaient rien entendu sur a.


Ben c'est normal ils ont dbloqu 70 millions d'euros donc le problme est rgl. De quoi ils se plaignent ces feignasses de fonctionnaires ?  ::aie:: 

C'est un rsum plus vrai que vrai du niveau stratosphrique de mange-boulisme des mdias.

----------


## Invit

> mais a peut durer combien de temps ?



Trs bonne question. Apparemment, on entre tout juste dans le cycle de la post-dmocratie (depuis quelque part entre 2007 et aujourd'hui,  mon avis). Malheureusement, Colin Crouch semble penser que a peut durer longtemps. M'est avis que dans un tel contexte, on ne peut rien faire sinon btir nous-mmes des mondes alternatifs.  bon entendeur.  :;):

----------


## Jipt

> on ne peut rien faire sinon btir nous-mmes des mondes alternatifs.  bon entendeur.


Belle utopie.

a serait valable si on pouvait se barrer ailleurs pour reconstruire un autre monde, mais on a vu ce qu'ont donn les tentatives rcentes comme les communauts sur le Larzac : on y "montait" la fleur au bec, on en est redescendus dsenchants.
Le Systme est trs, trop !, puissant, et sa grande force c'est d'attendre en laissant pourrir.

Dsabus, ce soir

----------


## benjani13

> Les syndicats de polices continuent leurs dlires, refusent le moindre soupon envers un policier. Aprs avoir sillonner les plateau  dverser leur haine (certains faisaient vraiment peur  voir), ils menacent.
> 
> https://www.liberation.fr/france/201...bunaux_1733613


Les menaces ne restent pas cantonn aux changes dans la presse. Voici une affiche diffuse par le syndicat Alliance sur son compte Twitter:



Verra on des articles sur les "sditieux", les "factieux", ceux qui veulent "renverser la rpublique"  comme on en a vu tant  propose des gilets jaunes? a me semble beaucoup plus clair ici pourtant.

----------


## Marco46

Hallucinant.

----------


## ABCIWEB

> Les menaces ne restent pas cantonn aux changes dans la presse. Voici une affiche diffuse par le syndicat Alliance sur son compte Twitter:


Si l'on veut trouver quelque chose de plus positif que ce beuglement d'Alliance, il faut regarder les commentaires, quelques-uns au passage:



> Pas tellement envie d'avoir ces tars  nos cots dans la rue. Quand ils vont se rebeller et se manger l'arme (la vraie) en face  face, je vais regarder a de chez moi. On verra s'ils ont toujours autant de panache quand c'est pas dsarm en face.





> Certains chiens enrags ont t pris en flagrant dlit de violences graves et surtout illgitimes! Ils sont indfendables! A part ds l'esprit d'un malade....





> All @Place_Beauvau c'est pour signaler des gens radicaux prts a devenir des factieux si on ne cde pas a leurs revendications





> On avait compris .vous nous couvrez ou on vous laisse vous dbrouiller avec les manifestations. CHANTAGE qui paiera aux prochaines lections


Le dernier message reflte selon moi l'enjeu de cette menace. Ils reoivent des ordres pour se comporter comme des tars, alors peu importe les excs des super tars sanguinaires, ils veulent tre tous couverts sans exception sinon ils n'obiront plus aux ordres. Alliance c'est la milice de Macron, des dcrbrs qui n'ont pas peur de se comporter pire que des btes. Sachant que leur seule qualit est de pouvoir massacrer sans sourciller des personnes non menaantes et sans dfense, quel travail pourraient-ils faire d'autre pour justifier une aumne ? Au passage je serais prt  parier que les plus violents d'entre eux, sont aussi les derniers  courir derrire des terroristes arms, car la lchet est trs souvent indissociable de la violence gratuite.

Je pense au final que c'est un coup de gueule assez inutile, car la fachosphre au pouvoir va videmment choisir des juges trs arrangeants pour protger ses hommes de main.




> Si, a changerait sur les domaines sur lesquels ils ont du pouvoir : Les lois autour des moeurs de la socit et la politique familliale.
> La seule rforme de fond effectue par Hollande durant son mandant qui n'est pas une transcription d'une directive europenne c'est le mariage pour tous.
> Le FN au pouvoir c'est un danger pour ce domaine l.


Oui mais ce sont des droits qui tiennent plus au symbole qu' une relle progression des moeurs. J'entendais dernirement aux infos,  plusieurs annes donc aprs le mariage pour tous, que de plus en plus d'homo / lesbiennes se font insults voire frapps dans la rue parce qu'ils s'embrassent ou qu'ils se tiennent la main. 

LREM et le no fascisme est simplement plus sournois et plus insidieux que le discours nationaliste tapageur de M Le Pen mais c'est au final la mme intolrance/violence gnrale et je doute fort que cela fasse une diffrence dans la ralit y compris dans les moeurs. 

Les violences policires et le dni dmocratique constant affirm par ce gouvernement -dernirement en votant une restriction des dbats parlementaires- sont autant de symboles qui affirment une volont de puissance despotique aveugle qui ne respecte aucune morale. Alors, si tout n'est qu'une question d'opportunit, pourquoi ne pas faire respecter sa propre loi au coin de sa rue, arbitrairement et violemment, simplement comme une envie de pisser pour affirmer sa petite volont de puissance et son pouvoir de nuisance ? Je ne suis donc pas tonn de voir de plus en plus de violence gratuite, d'actes inexplicables sur n'importe qui et pour n'importe quoi.

Il faut comprendre que la violence n'est pas sectaire, elle se rpand sans relation de cause  effet et elle est souvent diffre. Et il est facile d'observer qu'elle gagne du terrain  tous les niveaux, en mme temps que la socit devient de plus en plus violente. Les lois n'y changeront rien puisque ce sont les gouvernants eux-mme qui donnent l'exemple de l'intolrance, de l'injustice, du non respect des autres et de la violence gratuite.

----------


## Jipt

Yop !

Juste sur a :



> J'entendais dernirement aux infos,  plusieurs annes donc aprs le mariage pour tous, que de plus en plus d'homos / lesbiennes se font insulter voire frapper dans la rue parce qu'ils s'embrassent ou qu'ils se tiennent la main.


peut-tre parce que ce comportement, expos aux yeux de tous, a fait dsordre, dans le sens o si c'tait gnralis, la Vie ne pourrait plus se reproduire et a, ce n'est pas bon du tout pour Elle, donc nous sommes fabriqus, construits au niveau du cerveau reptilien, pour ne pas admettre cette dviance, ne pas accepter qu'elle se gnralise et donc commencer par ne pas la montrer aux enfants pour pas qu'elle puisse servir de modle.

Je sens que je vais me faire dmonter, mais relisez donc "La stratgie du sexe" d'Helen E. Fisher -- moi c'est la 4e fois que je m'y colle.

----------


## Ryu2000

> pouvoir va videmment choisir des juges trs arrangeants pour protger ses hommes de main.


Au dbut du mouvement des gilets jaunes le gouvernement a donn le feu vert aux policiers, il y avait un deal "vous avez le droit d'tre violent et il ne vous arrivera rien juridiquement". Les policiers recevaient l'ordre d'tre violent, donc il fallait les protger.
Le gouvernement ne peut pas se permettre de se fcher avec les policiers, quand les policiers font grve, 6h aprs le gouvernement rpond  leurs demandes.

C'tait en dcembre 2018 :
VIGI, un syndicat de police, a dpos un pravis de grve  partir du samedi 8 dcembre



> Le syndicat de police Vigi-ministre de l'Intrieur a rejoint le mouvement des gilets jaunes. Il a dpos un pravis de grve illimite  partir du samedi 8 dcembre.

----------


## r0d

> C'est le principal inconvnient de la dmocratie *l'lection*: les comptences ncessaires pour prendre le pouvoir ne sont pas celles pour l'exercer - ni pour le conserver. Un inconvnient acceptable selon moi, mais  ne pas minimiser.


Appelons un chat un chat  :;):

----------


## MiaowZedong

> Appelons un chat un chat


C'est aussi plus facile d'tre tir au sort que de gouverner. Et persuader une assemble populaire demande des comptences trs diffrentes d'avoir raison.

----------


## fredoche

> Yop !
> 
> Juste sur a :
> 
> 
> peut-tre parce que ce comportement, expos aux yeux de tous, a fait dsordre, dans le sens o si c'tait gnralis, la Vie ne pourrait plus se reproduire et a, ce n'est pas bon du tout pour Elle, donc nous sommes fabriqus, construits au niveau du cerveau reptilien, pour ne pas admettre cette dviance, ne pas accepter qu'elle se gnralise et donc commencer par ne pas la montrer aux enfants pour pas qu'elle puisse servir de modle.
> 
> Je sens que je vais me faire dmonter, mais relisez donc "La stratgie du sexe" d'Helen E. Fisher -- moi c'est la 4e fois que je m'y colle.


Je ne crois pas du tout  cette explication, mme si je suis plutt convaincu par "le cerveau reptilien" qui correspond  des ralits physiologiques et anatomiques indniables. 

Je pense que cela tient plus d'une certaine forme d'acceptation sociale, au sens de la psychologie sociale, ou psychologie des groupes mme si ce serait rducteur. Il y a un phnomne de facilitation je pense au minimum, port par le nombre et le groupe, port par les reprsentations, les prjugs. Je ne suis pas sur que d'individu  individu cela puisse se manifester aussi facilement, mme si  terme cette notion de groupe s'intgre et facilite aussi l'individu.

Il y a une dliquescence des valeurs et du vivre ensemble de plus en plus flagrante,  tous niveaux, partout. Les politiques de tous bords laissent faire depuis des dcennies dsormais. C'est pourtant bien leur rle et la chose publique. Nous vivons en France dans une socit malade. Il suffit de passer les frontires pour s'en rendre compte. Francophones y compris et surtout.

----------


## Jipt

> Je ne crois pas du tout  cette explication, mme si je suis plutt convaincu par "le cerveau reptilien" qui correspond  des ralits physiologiques et anatomiques indniables.


Et pourtant

Nous ne sommes que de simples excutants des grands desseins de la Vie, un truc qui nous dpasse compltement.

 une poque (dans ma lointaine jeunesse), j'ai pas mal frquent le milieu homo et j'y ai beaucoup entendu des dlires genre "tous les hommes sont des homos qui s'ignorent", sous-entendu enfilons-nous tous ensemble et tout ira beaucoup mieux. _Et plus personne ne se reproduira_ je rajoute, ce qui va  l'encontre de la ligne prcdente.

La Vie a favoris un systme htrosexuel pour se maintenir, on va laisser de ct les deux ou trois rares cas d'hermaphrodisme comme l'escargot. Encore que, l'hermaphrodisme consiste  avoir les attributs des deux sexes dans un seul individu, sous-entendu il en faut bien *deux* pour que la reproduction fonctionne.

----------


## Invit

> une poque (dans ma lointaine jeunesse), j'ai pas mal frquent le milieu homo et j'y ai beaucoup entendu des dlires genre "tous les hommes sont des homos qui s'ignorent", sous-entendu enfilons-nous tous ensemble et tout ira beaucoup mieux. _Et plus personne ne se reproduira_ je rajoute, ce qui va  l'encontre de la ligne prcdente.


Dans beaucoup de milieux et dans beaucoup d'poques, les rapports entre personnes du mme sexe pour le plaisir taient lgion, et a n'empchait pas d'avoir des rapports sexuels avec une personne du sexe oppos pour maintenir son statut (li aux ncessits de reproduction). Rapports sexuels, plaisir et reproduction ne sont pas forcment indissociables et ne l'ont probablement jamais t. Surtout maintenant que la mortalit infantile est marginale et qu'on n'est plus obliges de porter 9 bbs pour en avoir 2 qui vivent au del de 25 ans. Donc, le tabou li aux sex toys,  l'homosexualit ou mme  la prostitution (j'admets que celui-l est plus dlicat) n'a plus tellement lieu d'tre. a fait partie des caractristiques des espces soumises  l'volution selon les ncessits environnementales (ou du moins, je ne vois pas pourquoi a n'en ferait pas partie).

----------


## fredoche

Si tu limites la sexualit humaine  la reproduction tu te plantes.
J'ai pas lu le bouquin, donc 4-0 pour toi, mais l'humain est bien un des rares sinon le seul animal qui baise pour baiser, ou copule pour copuler. Et baiser n'est pas forcment vulgaire, j'adore baiser (la main de) ces dames ou le visage de mes enfants.
Aprs je peux te sortir plein de thories  la "Mords-moi le noeud !" (oh oui ... ::mrgreen:: ), dont certaines vont abonder dans le sens de tes frquentations anciennes.

L'une des insultes prfres dans ce pays correspond aussi  une pratique trs rpandue dans tous les milieux sexuels, htros comme homos, et par le fait, tu es dot de l'orifice qui permet cette pratique. Quand ce n'est pas pratiqu, c'est souvent fantasm, sans que l'objet de ce fantasme soit du mme sexe que le tien. 

Oui nous sommes tous des homos (sapiens ?) qui s'ignorent (merci la religion, la morale, et _tutti quanti_  :;): )

----------


## Cincinnatus

> La Vie a favoris un systme htrosexuel pour se maintenir, on va laisser de ct les deux ou trois rares cas d'hermaphrodisme comme l'escargot. Encore que, l'hermaphrodisme consiste  avoir les attributs des deux sexes dans un seul individu, sous-entendu il en faut bien *deux* pour que la reproduction fonctionne.


Encore plus complexe : 



> Les abeilles sont un exemple classique: les oeufs fconds produisent des femelles, ouvrires ou exceptionnellement reines, tandis que les mles proviennent des oeufs non fconds
> Cette reproduction asexue est beaucoup plus rarement observe chez les vertbrs, mais elle a tout de mme t recense chez plusieurs dizaines de reptiles, d'amphibiens et de poissons.
> [...]
> PLUS TONNANT, les chercheurs se sont aperus que de nombreuses espces de vertbrs comptant des mles et des femelles parfaitement capables de s'accoupler pouvaient aussi occasionnellement se reproduire de manire asexue.


Et on n'oublie pas les poissons qui changent de sexe  l'ge adulte, par exemple.

----------


## Jipt

> --snip--


On est bien d'accord.
J'essayais juste d'apporter ma pierre  l'difice de la comprhension de pourquoi certain(e)s se font casser la gueule maintenant.
Et si a se trouve, peut-tre par certain(e)s qui refoulent leur homosexualit latente,  ::ptdr:: 

Je reste persuad que puisque, comme tu le dis (et je suis d'accord), on est l dans le domaine du plaisir et plus dans l'acte "sacr" de la Reproduction, ceux qui deviennent violents face  ces exhibitions publiques doivent avoir l'impression de vivre dans un film porno, et c'est drangeant.

J'irai mme plus loin en pensant que dans la tte des violents les "gentils" veulent faire passer le message "n'ayez pas peur faites comme nous" et sans doute que pour certains a doit mal passer : "Quoi ? Moi ? Me faire encr ? Viens que je te pte la gueule."

a se passe mieux chez les animaux, mais il parait que nous ne sommes plus des animaux, donc a se passe mal chez nous.




> l'humain est bien un des rares sinon le seul animal qui baise pour baiser, ou copule pour copuler.


Parce que c'est agrable, pour les hommes, et parce que c'est utile  la survie en milieu hostile, pour les femmes. Je parle non, Helen Fisher parle des proto-hominids, dont nous descendons.

Le mot "prostitution" est apparu, alors je rebondis dessus en parlant du "_plus vieux mtier du monde_", il doit y avoir une raison  cette expression, surtout si on la rapproche de cette autre, entendue dans un film italien, et qui remonte au Moyen ge (ou plus, comment savoir ?) : _toutes les femmes sont des putains_.


Ben oui, les femmes ont vite compris qu'en "s'allongeant", elles s'associaient  des mles qui pourraient leur rapporter de la viande frache de mammouth, plus facile  faire pour eux que pour elles, et tout vient de l.

----------


## fredoche

Tu nages dans les prjugs antdiluviens ou quoi ?
Les femmes d'aujourd'hui s'allongent pour leurs plaisirs ou leurs envies, enfin celles que je connais en tout cas. Et moi a fait longtemps que je ne chasse plus le mammouth  ::ptdr:: 

De ce que je sais, et sans fausse modestie  ::zoubi:: , c'est agrable pour les femmes aussi.

----------


## fredoche

En fait je me demande si tu ne cites pas comme rfrences tous ces mots et reprsentations qui ont servi  l'asservissement du sexe fminin dans des socits profondment machistes,  travers la religion, mais aussi la morale ou les hirarchies sociales.
Et tu les considres comme valides ou valables parce qu'elles sont anciennes

----------


## Jipt

> Tu nages dans les prjugs antdiluviens ou quoi ?


Pour savoir o je vais, il faut que je sache d'o je viens.




> Les femmes d'aujourd'hui s'allongent pour leurs plaisirs ou leurs envies, enfin celles que je connais en tout cas. Et moi a fait longtemps que je ne chasse plus le mammouth 
> 
> De ce que je sais, et sans fausse modestie , c'est agrable pour les femmes aussi.


On est bien d'accord, l aussi. Mais l, c'est les comportements qui voluent, le cerveau "volu, comportemental" (son nom m'chappe). Que le Hasard nous envoie une belle catastrophe (mtorite norme ou autre) et je suis bien certain que les comportement originels ressurgiront

Tiens, j'ai retrouv mes sources :
 N'oubliez pas ce que disent les Italiens : 
Toutes les femmes sont des putains, sauf ma mre qui est une sainte. 
in _La marie tait en noir_, de Franois Truffaut (1968)

Vient de _La dolce vita_, Federico Fellini, 1960

https://fr.wikisource.org/wiki/L%E2%...ue_nationale/5
Guillaume Apollinaire, Fernand Fleuret, Louis Perceau
_LEnfer de la Bibliothque nationale_
Bibliothque des curieux, 1919 (bibliographie mthodique et critique de tous les ouvrages composant cette clbre collection, p. 201-240).
[233] Reboul est aussi lauteur de quelques ouvrages dirigs contre les ministres protestants ; lun a eux a pour titre : Actes du Synode universel de la Saincte Rformation (A Montpelier, chez le libertin, imprimeur jur de la Saincte Rjormation, 1660, in-12). Une grande partie de ce livre est forme dune suite de harangues prononces par des personnages odieux et ridicules.  la page 339, on trouve celle dune dame dpute de tout le corps des femmes de religion contre la doctrine de Calvin, doctrine par laquelle toutes les femmes sont des putains.


http://www.dominiopublico.gov.br/dow...o/ga000424.pdf
Jean Clopinel dit de Meun  fort offenc
la raison en se desbordant contre
l'honneur des dames, car il dict en son
romant de la rose, que de volont ou
d'effaict toutes les femmes sont des putains,
ou qu'elles l'ont est, ou bien qu'elles
le seront : et que si elles estoient bien
recherchees on treuveroit qu'elles seroient
toutes de la sorte.
https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jean_de_Meung
Jean de Meun, Jehan de Meung, Jean de Meung ou Jean Chopinel, Jean Clopinel (v. 1240  Meung - v. 1305  Paris) est un pote franais du XIIIe sicle, connu surtout pour sa suite du Roman de la Rose.

----------


## fredoche

> Et si a se trouve, peut-tre par certain(e)s qui refoulent leur homosexualit latente,


Ca me rappelle cette mission, et un livre dont l'auteur est invit, qui m'a paru intressant
https://www.franceinter.fr/emissions...e-29-mars-2019

----------


## Jipt

> En fait je me demande si tu ne cites pas comme rfrences tous ces mots et reprsentations qui ont servi  l'asservissement du sexe fminin dans des socits profondment machistes,  travers la religion, mais aussi la morale ou les hirarchies sociales.


Euh, dans les temps dont H. Fisher parle, quand les individus ne savaient que grogner et cogner, les premires structures un tant soit peu organises furent matriarcales, oui, vous avez bien lu.





> Et tu les considres comme valides ou valables parce qu'elles sont anciennes


Non, plutt comme pleines de bon sens.

----------


## Ryu2000

> enfilons-nous tous ensemble et tout ira beaucoup mieux.


Pourquoi le VIH ne baisse pas parmi les gays ?



> L'incidence du VIH chez gays est toujours leve. C'est l'une des groupes les plus touchs. Entre 2004 et 2013, les diagnostics d'infection ont connu une hausse de 33% en Europe.
> En France, sur 5.925 cas en 2015, le VIH concerne 43% d'hommes homosexuels (16% d'htros) et augmente particulirement chez les jeunes gays de moins de 25 ans (de 8  14% selon l'Institut de veille sanitaire en 2013.
> La seule tendance significative depuis 2011 est observe chez les gays : les diagnostics d'infection au VIH continuent d'augmenter. Ils sont prs de 2.547  avoir dcouvert leur sropositivit en 2015. Dont 1.600  un stade avanc, ce qui est trs proccupant.
> De trop nombreuses personnes sont encore loignes du dpistage : on estime  25.000 le nombre de personnes ignorant leur sropositivit en France.


Drogues : les ravages du  chemsex 



> Le dveloppement du sexe sous drogues, en particulier dans la communaut gay, inquite les spcialistes. Les produits de synthse, bon march et faciles daccs, aggravent les risques. Les cas de surdose se multiplient.


Qui sont les "casseurs de pds"?



> Quinze ans plus tard, c'est une photo poste par Lyes embrassant son copain qui lui a valu d'tre insult et bouscul par des jeunes de son quartier,  Gennevilliers. "Ces garons d'origine maghrbine ou africaine ont baign dans une culture homophobe lie  l'ducation de leurs parents ou  la religion musulmane", estime le garon de 23 ans. Encore aujourd'hui, religieux intgristes, catholiques ou musulmans, et militants d'extrme droite vhiculent un discours intolrant. "Des groupes identitaires persistent  croire que les homosexuels portent atteinte  la nation. Des musulmans radicaux pensent, eux, qu'ils portent atteinte aux valeurs de l'islam", dcrypte Daniel Borrillo, juriste, auteur du "Que sais-je" sur L'Homophobie (PUF).


L'homophobie en Afrique subsaharienne, un flau qui ne recule pas



> Face  Barack Obama, le prsident sngalais Macky Sall a estim jeudi que son pays "n'est pas prt  dpnaliser l'homosexualit". 38 pays sont encore dans ce cas en Afrique subsaharienne.


Sultanat de Brunei: les homosexuels bientt fouetts  mort ou lapids?



> Plusieurs ONG ont mis en garde lundi 25 contre une nouvelle traduction de la charia dans le droit pnal du sultanat de Brunei. Selon elles, le pouvoir prparait en toute discrtion l'inscription de la peine de mort par la lapidation ou le fouet des personnes homosexuelles.


a pourrait tre chouette que le nombre de personnes homosexuelles augmentent, a participerait  rduire la population mondiale, vu que les homosexuels ne peuvent pas tomber enceinte entre-eux.
Malheureusement il y a des histoires d'usine  bb...




> Parce que c'est agrable, pour les hommes, et parce que c'est utile  la survie en milieu hostile, pour les femmes.


En fait le sexe est beaucoup plus agrable pour les femmes que pour les hommes, l'orgasme fminin est beaucoup plus puissant, les femmes ont plus de zones rognes, les femmes peuvent avoir des orgasmes multiplient.
Si on revient au temps de l'ge de pierre, plus une femme avait de partenaire plus elle avait de chance de tomber enceinte. (il y a une thorie qui dit que les cries servaient  attirer d'autres hommes et que c'est pour a qu'encore aujourd'hui les hommes font beaucoup moins de bruit que les femmes pendant les relations sexuelles)

Avec la slection naturelle, les hommes sont cens tre attir par des physiques de bonnes gnitrices (lvres roses (hormone), bassin large (accouchement), un peu grasse (pour nourrir le ftus), etc).
Sinon c'est un comportement qui risque de ne pas faire de descendance et on est un peu programm pour a.

Et ouais aprs du temps des cavernes les femmes restaient s'occuper des enfants prs du camps, pendant que les hommes allaient chasser.
Et il y a toujours eu l'change nourriture + protection contre sexe.
C'est le comportement le plus basique est il est ultra prsent dans la socit d'aujourd'hui.
Offrir des fleurs, des bijoux, des vacances  sa femme c'est le comportement le plus primitif qui existe. (si les femmes sont inconsciemment attir par les hommes qui ont de l'argent, c'est pour une histoire de protection)
C'est toujours "je t'offre la calorie".

Toutes les fonctions ncessaire  la survie, sont dans la couche bas niveau "homme des cavernes" que chacun possde en lui.

----------


## fredoche

> Pour savoir o je vais, il faut que je sache d'o je viens.
> 
> 
> 
> On est bien d'accord, l aussi. Mais l, c'est les comportements qui voluent, le cerveau "volu, comportemental" (son nom m'chappe). Que le Hasard nous envoie une belle catastrophe (mtorite norme ou autre) et je suis bien certain que les comportement originels ressurgiront


Le cortex, et le no-cortex plus particulirement chez l'humain ? http://www.embryology.ch/francais/vcns/encephale04.html
Le cortex pr-frontal est un centre important du contrle des inhibitions. Les accidents de la route prsentent ces absences d'inhibition, comme peut le provoquer par ailleurs l'ivresse alcoolique.
https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cortex_pr%C3%A9frontal

Nous sommes un tout, ces comportements originels sont en toi en permanence, en chacun de nous. Si tant est que nous sachions les distinguer et les hirarchiser.
On sent en filigrane une approche trs "religieuse" de la vision de l'homme. Tu es trop influenc

----------


## Ryu2000

> Nous sommes un tout, ces comportements originels sont en toi en permanence, en chacun de nous.


C'est pour a que les hommes regardent les seins ou les fesses sans faire exprs.
Bon aprs il y a moyen de faire un gros effort en se disant "je suis civilis, je peux ne pas regarder", mais a demande normment de ressource.
En tournant la tte, le regarde peut se fixer pendant 14ms sur quelque chose et tu contrles rien du tout...

----------


## fredoche

> Euh, dans les temps dont H. Fisher parle, quand les individus ne savaient que grogner et cogner, les premires structures un tant soit peu organises furent matriarcales, oui, vous avez bien lu.
> 
> 
> 
> Non, plutt comme pleines de bon sens.


Tu sais que mme chez les animaux les plus froces, les lions, le tigres, les ours, les loups, des comportements pouvant tre considrs comme du soin, de la tendresse, de l'attention, de l'affection existent ?

----------


## Jipt

> Tu sais que mme chez les animaux les plus froces, les lions, le tigres, les ours, les loups, des comportements pouvant tre considrs comme du soin, de la tendresse, de l'attention, de l'affection existent ?


Oui, l'un n'empche pas l'autre.




> On sent en filigrane une approche trs "religieuse" de la vision de l'homme. Tu es trop influenc


Pourtant c'est pas faute d'avoir gueul "Ni dieu ni matre" depuis que je suis en ge de comprendre.
Explique-toi, prcise ta pense, tes mots, on utilise peut-tre des mots identiques avec des sens diffrents.

----------


## fredoche

> Pourtant c'est pas faute d'avoir gueul "Ni dieu ni matre" depuis que je suis en ge de comprendre.
> Explique-toi, prcise ta pense, tes mots, on utilise peut-tre des mots identiques avec des sens diffrents.


J'ai le sentiment, a n'a donc rien d'une vrit absolue, que tu utilises des comparaisons qui sont bien souvent issues ou influences de ce que la religion chrtienne ou les religions monothistes ont tabli dans nos socits.

Et les auteurs que tu cites ne me semblent pas s'extraire de cette influence.

La notion  de palo-comportement qui peut trs bien tre une fable et ne peut tre tay en rien  l'aune des connaissances actuelles, donc a vaut pour cette auteur Helen E. Fisher

La notion de comportement volu, de cerveau qui volue, qui pourrait rappeler une opposition civilisation / barbares, la notion de comportements originels, ou primitifs. La derrire une notion d'origine, de gense, ventuellement. 

Derrire "toutes les femmes sont des putains", il y a comme cette ide de pch originel, de vice que porterait la femme ou dont elle serait responsable.
Des phrases comme "quand les individus ne savaient que grogner et cogner" qui pour moi  l'heure actuelle sont en fait trs imprgnes d'un sentiment religieux d'lvation de l'homme et de la socit

Enfin bon voil

Prends des religions plus anciennes, comme celles grecques et romaines, ou sous autres influences, et les passions du monde seront mieux reprsentes, plus diverses comme le sont les dieux, et leurs formes, leurs caractres, leurs comportements plus divers.

A ce propos, toujours sur France Inter, que je n'coute pas si souvent, en tout cas pas les infos, mais certains podcasts m'intressent, et certains contenus sont de grande qualit :
https://www.franceinter.fr/emissions...de-l-antiquite

Avec de beaux extraits d'opra, c'est magnifique  :;): 

Et c'est l que tu vois que les grecs, et surement beaucoup d'autres contemporains (chinois, gyptiens, indiens...), taient d'une grande intelligence

----------


## Jipt

> Avec de beaux extraits d'opra, c'est magnifique


Pas de bol, s'il est bien une musique qui m'irrite, celle-ci en fait partie (il y en a d'autres).




> Derrire "toutes les femmes sont des putains", il y a comme cette ide de pch originel, de vice que porterait la femme ou dont elle serait responsable.


Moi ce que je vois derrire ces mots, c'est une forme de *statut social* pas du tout ngatif, c'est un boulot, il y a tout un tas de mtiers qui requirent l'utilisation du corps, genre le maon ou le boulanger, le cordonnier, a besoin de ses mains et la pute aussi, le chanteur d'opra de sa bouche et la pute aussi, la mre porteuse d'une PMA use de son bas-ventre et la pute aussi, etc.




> Des phrases comme "quand les individus ne savaient que grogner et cogner" qui pour moi  l'heure actuelle sont en fait trs imprgns d'un sentiment religieux d'*lvation* de l'homme et de la socit


Et moi j'y vois plutt une notion d'*volution* avec le temps qui passe et la connaissance qui s'agrandit, les outils qui progressent, etc.





> Prends des religions plus anciennes, comme celles grecques et romaines, ou sous autres influences, et les passions du monde seront mieux reprsentes, plus diverses comme le sont les dieux, et leurs formes, leurs caractres, leurs comportements plus divers.
> [...]
> Et c'est l que tu vois que les grecs, et surement beaucoup d'autres contemporains (chinois, gyptiens, indiens...), taient d'une grande intelligence


Mais a ne suffit pas : tu ne nous prsentes qu'un ct de la pice de monnaie, l'autre ct tu peux le trouver chez gallica en cherchant "Histoire de la prostitution et de la dbauche chez tous les peuples du globe, depuis l'antiquit la plus recule jusqu' nos jours" parue en 1879, volume dont je ne rsiste pas  te reproduire la premire page de la table des matires :



_Putain, le plus vieux et noble mtier du monde_, je te dis !  ::P: 

+++



> certains podcasts m'intressent, et certains contenus sont de *grande qualit* :
> https://www.franceinter.fr/emissions...de-l-antiquite


Pas celui-ci,  mon got : j'ai dbranch au bout de 5 minutes, aprs 4 minutes et 55 secondes de souffrance et de foutage de gueule, ce mme foutage de gueule qu'on retrouve de plus en plus  la tloche (la radio c'est fip ou rien), je veux parler de cette mode dbile qui consiste  rajouter de l'illustration sonore  un document parl, rsultat bonjour le brouillage du message.
Alors quand la personne qui parle nous oblige  tendre l'oreille car utilisant une langue  accent tranger, ben si je monte le volume du texte je monte aussi le volume de la musique inutile rajoute par des metteurs en onde un peu abrutis qui  ne se rendent pas compte qu'on n'entend plus rien.
Nul, lamentable, bien dans le style de notre poque o tout se dlabre et se dglingue.

Car _in fine_, rflchissons deux secondes : nous rajoute-t-on de la musique sur les infos ? Non ? Alors pourquoi sur les documentaires ? Deux poids deux mesures, aucune cohrence.  ::(:   ::roll::

----------


## virginieh

> Moi ce que je vois derrire ces mots, c'est une forme de *statut social* pas du tout ngatif, c'est un boulot


Si ce n'est pas considr comme ngatif, pourquoi est ce utilis comme insulte d'aprs toi, alors que les autres corps de mtiers ne le sont pas ?
Quand a "noble" regarde un peu comment sont traits les prostitu(e)s un peu partout dans le monde aujourd'hui, leurs vraies conditions de vie et explique moi en quoi c'est noble ?
Puis en tant que "statut social" a a toujours t un peu partout le bas du bas de l'chelle, a part (j'ai regard le sommaire de ton livre) les favorit(e)s de nobles puissants ou des plus fortuns, ventuellement, mais a reprsente quoi en pourcentage des "travailleurs du sexe" ?

----------


## Jon Shannow

Juste comme a... parce que la discussion tourne autour de la "valeur" des boulots

----------


## MiaowZedong

> Dans beaucoup de milieux et dans beaucoup d'poques, les rapports entre personnes du mme sexe pour le plaisir taient lgion, et a n'empchait pas d'avoir des rapports sexuels avec une personne du sexe oppos pour maintenir son statut (li aux ncessits de reproduction). Rapports sexuels, plaisir et reproduction ne sont pas forcment indissociables et ne l'ont probablement jamais t. Surtout maintenant que la mortalit infantile est marginale et qu'on n'est plus obliges de porter 9 bbs pour en avoir 2 qui vivent au del de 25 ans. Donc, le tabou li aux sex toys,  l'homosexualit ou mme  la prostitution (j'admets que celui-l est plus dlicat) n'a plus tellement lieu d'tre. a fait partie des caractristiques des espces soumises  l'volution selon les ncessits environnementales (ou du moins, je ne vois pas pourquoi a n'en ferait pas partie).


Certes, le besoin de procrer est beaucoup moindre par rapport  avant la Rvolution Industrielle, plus encore par rapport aux socits traditionnelles d'Afrique ou d'Asie. Mais il n'est pas non plus absent. Cela fait depuis presque un demi-sicle que les socits occidentales sont ravages par la dnatalit, dont le vieillissement de la populationqui nous trangle conomiquementn'est que le premier symptme. Bien que je sois pour le droit  tous de vivre leur vie librement, ce n'est sans doute pas en dconstruisant la famille traditionnelle que l'on va retrouver un quilibre dmographique. Et si l'on ne retrouve pas l'quilibre dmographique d'ici quelques dcennies, le dclin de la civilisation Occidentale/Europenne sera irrversible, ce qui veut dire sans doute que de nombreux droits conquispour les femmes, pour les "dviants" sexuels de tous types, etcseront consigns aux livres d'Histoire.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Quand a "noble" regarde un peu comment sont traits les prostitu(e)s un peu partout dans le monde aujourd'hui, leurs vraies conditions de vie et explique moi en quoi c'est noble ?


Y'en a qui s'en sortent pas mal.
Rappelez-vous de Zahia Dehar, celle qui avait moins de 18 ans et qui couchait avec des joueurs de foot millionnaire.
a a lanc sa carrire.

Sinon ya une dame qui joue une pice de thtre :
Thatre : Agla, prostitue "riche, heureuse, libre"



> Agla est une ancienne prostitue. A 70 ans, elle fait le bilan, sans complexe et dans un langage cru : elle a t heureuse, riche, et *surtout, elle est reste libre*. Le metteur en scne Jean-Michel Rabeux la rencontre. Il en a fait une pice de thtre.
> 
> C'est un point de vue qui ne manquera pas d'heurter les "prohibitionnistes", partisans de la pnalisation de la prostitution, en particulier de ses clients. Agla, elle, se souvient quelle est devenue pute par choix, "parce que a mintressait". Elle lest reste parce qu'elle avait pris got  la libert que lui accordait son mtier. 
> *A 70 ans, Agla prend encore quelques clients, parce qu'elle aime le rapport aux clients et parce que : "Ca me plat de plaire. Pas de faire bander, a c'est facile. Mais de plaire encore  mon ge."*


Il y a une diffrence entre une pute  crack, une qui est dans un rseau, et une escort de luxe...
Il y a des femmes qui sont devenues trs riche avec ce mtier, certaines gagnent plusieurs dizaines de milliers d'euros par jour, et il y en a d'autres qui sont quasiment des esclaves...

En parlant de Zahia :
Zahia se dvoile dans la bande-annonce dUne fille facile, film prim  la Quinzaine cannoise



> Dans ce long-mtrage aurol du prix SACD de la Quinzaine des ralisateurs, la plus prestigieuse comptition parallle du festival, lancienne escort-girl interprte une femme aux murs lgres fascine par le luxe. Un portrait qui doit servir, selon les mots de la ralisatrice Rebecca Zlotowski, *un projet fministe*.
> 
> *tre une fille facile, ce nest pas pjoratif*. Tenez-le vous pour dit. Zahia Dehar, 27 ans, ancienne escort-girl, autrefois star des coulisses de terrain de football, veut chanter dans Une fille facile , de la ralisatrice Rebecca Zlotowski un hymne  la libert. Une courte premire bande-annonce a t diffuse. La demoiselle y apparat joueuse, joyeuse, tendre, sur fond de la Mlodie hongroise D.817 de Schubert,  la guitare, sur les bords de la Mditerrane. Et particulirement dnude, notamment lors de quelques images filmes dans une longue piscine au soleil.


===
D'aprs Pierre Berger, tout travail est une forme de prostitution quelque part (selon linterprtation des propos) :


De toute faon on porte toujours quelque chose pour quelqu'un d'autre, on est pay pour a. Vous, pour faire de la tlvision en ce moment, d'autre pour aller dans une usine.




> Juste comme a... parce que la discussion tourne autour de la "valeur" des boulots


J'ai vu une version plus drle de ce dessin, o le balayeur rpond qu'il a un doctorat mais qu'il n'a pas trouv de boulot dans sa branche et qu'il a fini dans ce job.
Parce qu'avoir un diplme ce n'est pas une garantie de trouver un boulot.
Aux USA il y a des jeunes qui se sont super endett pour payer leur tudes, et qui ne trouvent pas de boulot.
La dette des tudiants est un problme grave aux USA.

----------


## Invit

> Certes, le besoin de procrer est beaucoup moindre par rapport  avant la Rvolution Industrielle, plus encore par rapport aux socits traditionnelles d'Afrique ou d'Asie. Mais il n'est pas non plus absent. Cela fait depuis presque un demi-sicle que les socits occidentales sont ravages par la dnatalit, dont le vieillissement de la populationqui nous trangle conomiquementn'est que le premier symptme. Bien que je sois pour le droit  tous de vivre leur vie librement, ce n'est sans doute pas en dconstruisant la famille traditionnelle que l'on va retrouver un quilibre dmographique. Et si l'on ne retrouve pas l'quilibre dmographique d'ici quelques dcennies, le dclin de la civilisation Occidentale/Europenne sera irrversible, ce qui veut dire sans doute que de nombreux droits conquispour les femmes, pour les "dviants" sexuels de tous types, etcseront consigns aux livres d'Histoire.


Il a t principalement dconstruit du fait que notre statut social dpend maintenant avant tout de notre statut au travail, ce qui fait que fonder une famille dpend principalement des envies de chacun. Pire, le fait d'avoir des enfants est un frein  la carrire professionnelle. Le problme de la pyramide dmographique est une ralit, mais d'un autre ct tu peux entendre partout que l'acte le plus colo est de renoncer  faire des enfants. C'est un non sens,  mon avis, mais ce n'est pas la question. L'acceptation sociale du sexe pour le plaisir n'y est pas pour grand chose je pense. J'ai l'impression que cette acceptation est globalement en dclin en France depuis une vingtaine d'annes (peut-tre du fait de la recrudescence des dogmes chrtiens), et pourtant on n'a pas plus de bbs par femme.

----------


## Marco46

> Certes, le besoin de procrer est beaucoup moindre par rapport  avant la Rvolution Industrielle, plus encore par rapport aux socits traditionnelles d'Afrique ou d'Asie. Mais il n'est pas non plus absent. Cela fait depuis presque un demi-sicle que les socits occidentales sont ravages par la dnatalit, dont le vieillissement de la populationqui nous trangle conomiquementn'est que le premier symptme. Bien que je sois pour le droit  tous de vivre leur vie librement, ce n'est sans doute pas en dconstruisant la famille traditionnelle que l'on va retrouver un quilibre dmographique. Et si l'on ne retrouve pas l'quilibre dmographique d'ici quelques dcennies, le dclin de la civilisation Occidentale/Europenne sera irrversible, ce qui veut dire sans doute que de nombreux droits conquispour les femmes, pour les "dviants" sexuels de tous types, etcseront consigns aux livres d'Histoire.


Le vieillissement de la population depuis un demi-sicle est surtout du aux progrs hallucinants de la mdecine (20  25 ans de gain d'esprance de vie en 70 ans). 90% des actes mdicaux concernent les sniors dans les socits modernes.

Le taux de natalit a baiss mais pas tant que a. On est encore  des taux de 1,7/1,8 sur un pays comme la France. Il faut 2,1 pour renouveler les gnrations. On est donc pas si loin que a, un peu d'immigration et c'est ok. Le grand remplacement c'est pas pour tout de suite. Et si vraiment on veut remonter  2,1/2,2 de taux de natalit on peut tout  fait y arriver avec une vraie politique de la famille. Mais a supposerait de contraindre un minimum l'conomie.

En revanche certains pays sont dans une situation vraiment catastrophique, les plus connus sont l'Allemagne et ... Le Japon.

On considre le Japon comme un pays occidental ?

Puisqu'on parle des socits occidentales / europennes qui seraient ravages par la dnatalit du fait de l'effondrement de la famille traditionnelle, pourquoi occulter que cette baisse de la natalit est observe  peu prs partout ds lors que le niveau de vie s'approche des standards de l'OCDE ? Je veux dire, le mme phnomne s'observe dans les pays du Maghreb, il s'observe en Asie du sud-est, en Chine, dans les pays dAmrique du sud, etc ...

Il faut arrter de relayer les thses d'esprits malades et torturs.

----------


## Jipt

> Si ce n'est pas considr comme ngatif, pourquoi est-ce utilis comme insulte d'aprs toi, alors que les autres corps de mtiers ne le sont pas ?


Bah, le combat ternel entre le Bien et le Mal, normal, pour le plus vieux mtier du monde, non ?  :;): 



("Les villes" car en ce temps-l Marseille comptait 3 villes)
Quand je vois ce genre de vieux document, je ne peux m'empcher de penser que comme pour tout le reste, s'il n'y avait pas de client il n'y aurait pas de vendeur, et s'il n'y avait pas de vendeur il n'y aurait pas de client. L'histoire de la poule et de l'uf, sans solution  ce jour
La page suivante expliquait que les filles en question se barraient d'une rue pour s'installer dans la rue d' ct, et l'histoire recommenait.

La folle qui a fait interdire les bordels en '46, la Marthe Richard (allez voir sa page, regardez les 2 premires lignes, vous allez tomber par terre), qu'est-ce qu'elle a fait au bout du compte ? Le "petit personnel" s'est cach (moins, maintenant, certaines rues, euh...) et a n'a rien chang.





> En parlant de Zahia :
> Zahia se dvoile dans la bande-annonce d*Une fille facile*, film prim  la Quinzaine cannoise


Lecture :







> D'aprs Pierre Berger, tout travail est une forme de prostitution quelque part (selon linterprtation des propos)


Pas que lui qui l'a dit.

----------


## ddoumeche

> Ben t'as 1/4 de l'approvisionnement mondial de ptrole qui passe par le dtroit d'Ormuz. Un conflit qui bloquerait le passage dans ce dtroit serait un dsastre. C'est un vnement du type canal de Suez mais en pire parce que pour l'histoire du canal les 2 gants taient du mme avis, alors que l ils sont chacun d'un ct du dtroit.


Il est peu probable que la Chine laisse son partenaire miner le dtroit d'Ormuz, c'est une vieille menace en forme de serpent de mer de la part de Thran. Qui handicaperait tout le monde  commencer par les iraniens.
Au pire, les navires militaires chinois dont la quantit augmente  un rythme vertigineux (24 nouvelles corvettes, 12 nouveaux destroyers, 76 sous-marins) vont venir escorter les ptroliers et tout le monde se regardera en chien de faence.

D'autant qu'en cas de conflit, je ne donne pas cher des 7000 _boys_ prsents en Afghanisthan et coincs entre l'Iran et le Pakistan, surtout si 1 million de soldats chinois dboule  travers le Tadjikistan.




> Certes, le besoin de procrer est beaucoup moindre par rapport  avant la Rvolution Industrielle, plus encore par rapport aux socits traditionnelles d'Afrique ou d'Asie. Mais il n'est pas non plus absent. Cela fait depuis presque un demi-sicle que les socits occidentales sont ravages par la dnatalit, dont le vieillissement de la populationqui nous trangle conomiquementn'est que le premier symptme. Bien que je sois pour le droit  tous de vivre leur vie librement, ce n'est sans doute pas en dconstruisant la famille traditionnelle que l'on va retrouver un quilibre dmographique. Et si l'on ne retrouve pas l'quilibre dmographique d'ici quelques dcennies, le dclin de la civilisation Occidentale/Europenne sera irrversible, ce qui veut dire sans doute que de nombreux droits conquispour les femmes, pour les "dviants" sexuels de tous types, etcseront consigns aux livres d'Histoire.


Non, monsieur Atali va nous faire sponsoriser une usine  bb en Alsace, ou l'esclavagisme des mres porteuses en Inde au nom du progrs humain de gauche. Il suffit de beaucoup renataliser et la culture europenne renatra de ses cendres... ou alors sera acheve comme le firent les babyboomers 68-tard.
Et puis on peut toujours employer les dviants sexuels dans des usines  faire des smartphones, mais je ne pense pas que les gouines et les pdrastes aient la moindre responsabilit dans l'effondrement de la natalit.

----------


## fredoche

> Pas celui-ci,  mon got : j'ai dbranch au bout de 5 minutes, aprs 4 minutes et 55 secondes de souffrance et de foutage de gueule, ce mme foutage de gueule qu'on retrouve de plus en plus  la tloche (la radio c'est fip ou rien), je veux parler de cette mode dbile qui consiste  rajouter de l'illustration sonore  un document parl, rsultat bonjour le brouillage du message.
> Alors quand la personne qui parle nous oblige  tendre l'oreille car utilisant une langue  accent tranger, ben si je monte le volume du texte je monte aussi le volume de la musique inutile rajoute par des metteurs en onde un peu abrutis qui  ne se rendent pas compte qu'on n'entend plus rien.
> Nul, lamentable, bien dans le style de notre poque o tout se dlabre et se dglingue.
> 
> Car _in fine_, rflchissons deux secondes : nous rajoute-t-on de la musique sur les infos ? Non ? Alors pourquoi sur les documentaires ? Deux poids deux mesures, aucune cohrence.


Dommage
J'ai trouv le travail pertinent au 21e sicle, j'ai mme ador.
Toute la psychologie moderne, toutes les passions qui brulent les gens sont dj dcrites dans cette mythologie, dans ces rcits

Je ne suis pas adepte de l'opra mais l j'ai trouv les morceaux finement choisis

Bon aprs tu peux lire toutes ces uvres, mais c'est plus long, et tu n'es pas certain d'avoir la lecture analytique de cette dame

----------


## benjani13

Gabriel Attal  lanc le Service Nationale Universel, avec un premier groupe de jeune: https://twitter.com/Jeunes_gouv/stat...22930624278529 

A peine arriv, leve de drapeau au garde  vous et Marseillaise : https://twitter.com/Jeunes_gouv/stat...69460446027776

On y dcouvre donc la tenu obligatoire et le logo :



On peut encore les voir ici en train de regarder le match de foot du mondial fminin, prtexte pour une bonne comm': https://twitter.com/Jeunes_gouv/stat...98183548338176

Il semblerait donc que les jeunes du SNU aient pour mission principale de faire de la figuration lors de divers vnements. L ont les a colls debout en plein soleil pour une crmonie dinauguration d'une statue de Charles De Gaulle. Rsultat *29 malaises*: 
http://www.leparisien.fr/societe/evr...19-8096430.php
https://www.liberation.fr/direct/ele...-evreux_99101/

Ici en vido : on voit les jeunes rpartie sur les marches d'un btiment, des jeunes sont vacus quand ils font un malaise sans qu'aucune dcision de mettre tous le monde  l'abri ne soit prise. On les habituent aux champs de batailles? Le comble est qu' ce moment l, c'est le maire de la ville qui faisait un discours, maire qui est mdecin urgentiste de profession.
https://twitter.com/Claire_Huy/statu...15305138966528
https://twitter.com/Tristan_CtP/stat...31910254288898
https://twitter.com/J_Dojwa/status/1141062672743579650

On savait que LREM ne savait pas grer un gouvernement, il semblerait qu'ils ne soient mme pas capable de grer une colonie de vacances.


Dans un entretien avec Gabriel Attal dans le Parisien, des questions lui sont poss sur la gnralisation du SNU:




> *La gnralisation, cest pour quand ?*
> 
> Le prsident de la Rpublique a demand quon aille plus vite que ce qui tait prvu. Je suis en train de btir des scnarios qui nous permettront de le gnraliser peut-tre plusieurs annes avant la date de 2026 initialement annonce.
> 
> *Sera-t-il possible de droger au service national quand il deviendra universel ?*
> 
> Non, on ne pourra pas tre rform du SNU. Cest le sens du mot  universel .


On ne pourra pas tre rform! Donc que feront tous les jeunes avec un soucis (handicap, autisme, trisomie, etc) ? Quand on voit qu'ils ont dj cram 26 jeunes. On surveillera aussi avec intrt tous les fils de notables qui y chapperont.

Pour finir, une question sur le budget:




> *Combien cotera-t-il quand il concernera 800 000 jeunes par an ?*
> 
> Le cot dpendra beaucoup des choix quon fera  lissue de cette phase pilote. Il se situera sans doute autour de 1,5 milliard deuros. Il faut noter que le SNU,  terme, se fera sur plusieurs priodes de lanne, entre 8 et 10. Cela facilitera les choses en termes de capacits dhbergement et dencadrement.


Donc quand le ministre de la sant dbloque pniblement 70 millions pour les services d'urgences, on en dbloque 1,5 milliard pour une opration de communication. Voila les priorits de ce gouvernement...

----------


## fredoche

Hallucinant... hallucinant
*
No-fascisme* nous dit ABCIWEB, putain c'est vraiment a.


Pour ceux que a intresse :



O il est fait un parallle entre 2018 et 1938. Passionnant, parlant et pertinent, j'ai trouv.

----------


## Gunny

"Jeunesse engage"... Nouveau concept les amis, l'engagement obligatoire !

----------


## Ryu2000

> O il est fait un parallle entre 2018 et 1938. Passionnant, parlant et pertinent, j'ai trouv.


C'est pas nouveau comme concept, la crise de 2008 a souvent t compar avec la crise de 1929, et c'est a qui emmne les pays vers la guerre.
Si en 1933 les allemands ont lu un gars comme un Adolf, c'est parce qu'il avait un projet pour relancer l'conomie allemande.
Parce que dj  l'poque il inspirait pas confiance le type... ( situation dsespre, mesures dsespres)

2017 :
Le parallle entre les annes 30 et aujourd'hui est-il pertinent?



> *Il y a eu la crise des subprimes de 2008, compare  la crise de 1929* ; les lections europennes de 2014, analyses comme une rsurgence du fascisme ; il y a aujourdhui ces sondages donnant Marine le Pen possiblement en tte du premier tour de la prsidentielle en France : le spectre des annes 30 n'en finit plus de nous hanter. Cest dailleurs le thme dun livre paru, il y a quelques semaines, Les annes 30, et si lhistoire recommenait ?.


2018 :
Emmanuel Macron alerte contre un retour aux annes 1930



> "Je suis frapp par la ressemblance entre le moment que nous vivons et celui de l'entre-deux-guerres", indique le chef de l'tat au quotidien en marge d'une visite de l'exposition consacre  Georges Clemenceau au Panthon en dbut de semaine.
> 
>  "Dans une Europe qui est divise par les peurs, le repli nationaliste, *les consquences de la crise conomique*, on voit presque mthodiquement se rarticuler tout ce qui a rythm la vie de l'Europe de l'aprs Premire Guerre mondiale  la crise de 1929", ajoute-t-il

----------


## Mdinoc

Il a bon dos de dire a, lui qui est lui-mme autoritariste et fait tout ce qu'il peut pour concentrer la richesse!

----------


## Jon Shannow

A propos du SNU, un dessin qui en dit long, sur le ton de l'humour

----------


## Jon Shannow

Et puis, comme on n'en a pas encore parler ici, pour lancer le dbat...  ::D:

----------


## benjani13

> Hallucinant... hallucinant
> *
> No-fascisme* nous dit ABCIWEB, putain c'est vraiment a.
> 
> 
> O il est fait un parallle entre 2018 et 1938. Passionnant, parlant et pertinent, j'ai trouv.


Ah j'ai oubli de vous la partager cette vido  ::): 

J'ai lu son livre sur l'anne 1938 je vous conseil trs fortement! Il dcrit les sentiments, les modes de penss des gens de tous les bords politiques de cette anne l au travers de ce qui ressort de la presse.





> 2018 :
> Emmanuel Macron alerte contre un retour aux annes 1930
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				"Je suis frapp par la ressemblance entre le moment que nous vivons et celui de l'entre-deux-guerres", indique le chef de l'tat au quotidien en marge d'une visite de l'exposition consacre  Georges Clemenceau au Panthon en dbut de semaine.
> 
> "Dans une Europe qui est divise par les peurs, le repli nationaliste, les consquences de la crise conomique, on voit presque mthodiquement se rarticuler tout ce qui a rythm la vie de l'Europe de l'aprs Premire Guerre mondiale  la crise de 1929", ajoute-t-il


Alors a c'est assez drle! C'est exactement ce que Michal Foessel dconstruit dans son livre! Il rfute l'hypothse simpliste des temps sombres qui sabattraient sur nous, cette chose extrieur qu'on ne ferait que subir. Cette tempte qui reviendrait de de faon chronique. Il rfute aussi l'hypothse de la dmocratie faible par nature face  des pouvoirs autoritaires/dictatoriaux  nos frontires, qui nous forcerait  adopter leurs natures. Il dmontre bien dans son livre que ce sont les franais qui se sont sabord eux mme progressivement jusqu' fin  38 dbut 39, avant mme la guerre. Les discours de diffrents partis politiques exprims dans la presse dmontre une volont de retour d'une certaine autorit, avec cette musique qui trotte un peu partout : la fte est termine. Le front populaire c'tait bien sympa mais faut arrter la dconne, on se moque des vacanciers du samedi, on prne un retour de la valeur du travail, de l'effort. Le gouvernement s'affaiblit avec un parlement autoritaire qui gouverne par ordonnance. De mme pour l'antismitisme qui n'a pas attendu lAllemagne nazi et qui s'exprime des journaux jusqu' l'intrieur mme du parlement.

C'est bien l les causes de l'effondrement dmocratique, des causes internes, une forme d'abandon dmocratique, un abandon d'idal, et non externes. Mais Macron nous refait le coup de dplorer le rsultat de sa propre politique en essayant de faire porter la responsabilits sur des causes externes.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Il rfute l'hypothse simpliste des temps sombres qui sabattraient sur nous, cette chose extrieur qu'on ne ferait que subir.


Cela dit nous nous enfonons dans une crise conomique, en parallle il y a du terrorisme, on essaie de crer de l'islamophobie, etc.
Le chmage augmente, les salaires stagnent, l'inflation gonfle trs rapidement, le cot de la vie grimpe, donc on arrive dans une priode sombre, c'est de la faute aux banques, aux mdias et aux politiciens.




> De mme pour l'antismitisme qui n'a pas attendu lAllemagne nazi et qui s'exprime des journaux jusqu' l'intrieur mme du parlement.


Ouais enfin depuis la fin de l'affaire Dreyfus en 1906, il y avait dj beaucoup de philosmitisme dans les mdias...
Bon aprs le truc qu'il ne faut jamais oubli c'est que partout o des juifs sont all, ils ont eu des problmes. Il y a des rabbins qui disent que les juifs se faisaient virer tous les 30 ans. (rav ron chaya si ma mmoire est bonne)

Plein de pays europen ont expuls les juifs  plusieurs reprises :
Expulsion des Juifs



> Lexpulsion des Juifs est l*un des lments les plus caractristiques de leur histoire*, leurs exodes en masse ayant  rarement  t le fruit de leurs dcisions propres.


Comme c'est dit l :



> ...Il ma sembl quune opinion aussi *universelle* que lantismitisme, *ayant fleuri dans tous les lieux et dans tous les temps, avant lre chrtienne et aprs,  Alexandrie,  Rome et  Antioche, en Arabie et en Perse, dans lEurope du Moyen ge et dans lEurope moderne, en un mot, dans toutes les parties du monde o il y a eu et o il y a des Juifs*, il ma sembl quune telle opinion ne pouvait tre le rsultat dune fantaisie et dun caprice perptuel, et quil devait y avoir  son closion et  sa permanence des raisons profondes et srieuses. Aussi ai-je voulu donner un tableau densemble de lantismitisme, de son histoire et de ses causes, jen ai voulu suivre les modifications successives, les transformations et les changements. Dans une telle tude il y aurait eu la matire de plusieurs livres, jai t par consquent oblig de resserrer le sujet, den montrer les grandes lignes et den ngliger le dtail...
> L'Antismitisme, son histoire et ses causes Broch  de Bernard Lazare





> On croit connatre les principaux propos des acteurs et penseurs de lantismitisme, en particulier au XXme sicle o les nazis sont devenus laccablant exemple de la haine antijuive. Seulement,  force de concentrer lattention sur les mmes personnages, on a oubli que lantismitisme tait un prjug qui remonte  lorigine du peuple juif, un clich ancr dans les mentalits, traversant les ges et les communauts.
> 
> Cette anthologie (plus de 500 entres) a pris pour parti de se prsenter les propos tenus contres  les Juifs, le judasme et le sionisme, en politique et en littrature, mais aussi dans le monde de lart, en conomie et en science ; que ces propos manent d'antismites patents ou de gens dnus de toute haine  l'gard de la communaut juive, et qui, par maladresse, ont pu, laisser planer le doute sur leurs intentions.
> 
> Il s'agit aussi d'un livre de rvlations. Si lon connat lantismitisme de Kant, Wagner, Shakespeare ou de Goethe, on y apprendra que Ronsard, dHolbach, Rousseau, Dickens, John Lennon, Gandhi, Freud, Simenon ou encore Marlon Brando, et des centaines dautres, a priori non suspects d'hostilit  l'gard des Juifs, nont pas chapp  cette terrible tentation. Ce projet se propose en somme d'tre un manuel d'ducation civique non conformiste, destin  ouvrir les yeux de ceux qui veulent savoir d'o ils viennent et o ils vont. Car  on ne peut combattre que ce que l'on connat. . 
> Anthologie des propos contre les Juifs, le judasme et le sionisme - Blanrue


Par contre depuis 1945 il n'y a plus aucune critique d'aucun juif.

Maintenant on nous fait du chantage "Votez Macron, l'alternative c'est le national-socialisme allemand des annes 30".
Campagne 2017 :
Au Mmorial de la Shoah, Emmanuel Macron met en garde contre "les extrmes"



> "Ce qui s'est pass" ne "doit plus jamais advenir", a dclar ce dimanche 30 avril, Emmanuel Macron aprs une visite au Mmorial de la Shoah, o il a rendu hommage " toutes ces vies fauches par les extrmes". Le candiat d'En marche ! a galement dnonc "le ngationnisme dans lequel certains trouvent refuge".


Ils ont prsent a comme le choix entre la raison et la barbarie (Macron vs Marine).

====
En parlant de trucs qui reviennent :
Avec son "capitalisme devenu fou", Macron dsigne de nouveaux pigeons  imposer



> Aprs Jacques Chirac comparant froidement les excs du capitalisme aux crimes du communisme, puis Nicolas Sarkozy condamnant un capitalisme devenu fou, Emmanuel Macron a  son tour repris cette formule.


Dclaration de M. Nicolas Sarkozy, Prsident de la Rpublique, devant le Parlement runi en Congrs, sur les dfis et priorits de la politique gouvernementale, le 22 juin 2009.



> C'est le dbat que nous avons sur l'conomie, sur la finance, sur le capitalisme. Nous voyons bien que le capitalisme devient fou quand il n'y a plus de rgles.

----------


## benjani13

Une autre interview de Michal Foessel qui est beaucoup plus complte et plus intressante que celle avec Ruffin:

----------


## benjani13

Que s'est il pass  Nantes la nuit du 21 juin? Un concert techno avait lieu en bord des quais de la Loire, avec plusieurs milliers de ftards. La police a rclam l'arrt de la musique vers 4H30, intervention des CRS et de la BAC, bastonnade gnrale, tout y passe : lacrymo, LBD, grenades de dsencerclement, tabassages. On sent lexprience acquises face aux gilets jaunes.

C'est dj pas glorieux mais l a a finit en plus avec au moins 14 personnes tombs dans la Loire. Plus exactement 14 personnes repches. Un jeune homme est port disparu depuis (sans savoir si il est tomb dans la Loire ou non).

Vido: https://twitter.com/CerveauxNon/stat...89562512621569
https://twitter.com/davduf/status/1143102042430480384
Tmoignages: https://www.facebook.com/Nantes.Revo...type=1&theater
https://www.letelegramme.fr/loire-at...9-12320526.php
https://www.ouest-france.fr/pays-de-...police-6413519

----------


## ABCIWEB

Salut,

Concernant la rforme de l'assurance chmage que le gouvernement "courageux" va faire passer durant les vacances, Christophe Barbier "craint que cette rforme ne soit pas trs efficace, car *ce n'est pas assez violent* tout simplement". 



> C'est la socit franaise, a poursuivi Christophe Barbier estimant que ses concitoyens n'accepteraient pas ce qui se passe dans d'autres pays comme l'Allemagne ou l'Angleterre, o le taux de chmage est bas, en change d'un taux plus important de travailleurs pauvres et prcaires.
> 
> [En France] on considre que le droit au travail, c'est le droit de choisir son travail et de ce ct-l il faudrait rformer compltement Ple emploi, a encore dplor celui qui se dit favorable  la suppression de la cinquime semaine de congs.


Ce gazier, sans doute ragaillardi par la violence du gouvernement, s'est compltement relch et nous fait profiter de sa vision progressiste de la socit. Travail obligatoire (et pourquoi pas obligatoire ds 14 ans pour les plus pauvres), suppression des congs pays, apologie de la prcarit et de la pauvret comme solution naturelle. 

Mais le travail obligatoire n'est-ce pas de l'esclavagisme ?  Macron a bien prpar le terrain, car aprs tout, ce sont des gens "qui ne sont rien"... et seuls les premiers de corde soumis aux ordres du no libralisme peuvent avoir droit  une quelconque considration. C'est ainsi que le fascisme avance insidieusement de proche en proche en formatant les cerveaux. L'homme moderne et progressiste se doit d'tre naturellement violent, autoritariste et esclavagiste, a va sans dire.

----------


## Jon Shannow



----------


## Jon Shannow

Et on a des nouvelles concernant la suppression de la taxe d'habitation. Y a pas  dire, a sera un vrai coup de pouce fiscal...

----------


## fredoche

Je crois que je fais partie de ces 20%  ::oops::

----------


## benjani13

Dans Libration, on peut lire une ode aux manifestants  Hong Kong : https://www.liberation.fr/planete/20...-manif_1735633

Quand la presse Franaise fait l'loge des manifestations  l'tranger mais descend en flche celles en France... C'est dingue, chaque caractristique du mouvement  Hong Kong montr comme positif dans l'article a t ngatif lorsqu'il s'agissait des gilets jaunes. L bas le port des lunettes de piscine et des masques est bien normal pour protger son anonymat, ici c'tait la preuve d'une volont de tout dtruire dans l'impunit. L bas ne pas avoir de meneur est une tactique intelligente pour que le pouvoir n'est pas de prise sur le mouvement, ici c'tait une incapacit  se structurer. On parle d'une comprhension mutuelle tacite, d'une unit dpassant les clivages politiques, quand on parlait d'alliance des rouges bruns pour les gilets jaunes. Etc, etc...

PS: Et pendant ce temps l des assos de journalistes, face  toutes les menaces qui psent sur les journalistes qui font correctement leur boulot,  publient un guide de dfense du journalisme qui explique notamment comme ragir face aux gardes  vues, perquisitions, comparution en tant que tmoin et autres joyeuset qui sabattent sur eux.
Version synthtique: http://pressejudiciaire.fr/resources...rt_10_bleu.pdf
Version complte: http://pressejudiciaire.fr/resources/VDM_long_4.pdf
https://twitter.com/PresseJu/status/1143432177780187136

----------


## benjani13

Toujours sur la presse, Cdric O, le rcemment nomm secrtaire d'tat au numrique, prne la cration d'un conseil de l'ordre des journalistes. Pas de panique! Ce conseil devrait tre crer et grer par les journalistes eux mme. Bon par contre si il le font pas c'est l'tat qui s'en chargera. On peut mme comprendre "si les journalistes ne le font pas correctement".




> Je considre quil doit y avoir un Conseil de lordre des journalistes, des journalistes entre eux, qui prennent des dcisions et qui disent  lEtat : vous devez retirer lagrment de tel ou tel canard, mettre des avertissements.


Quand bien mme ce sont les journalistes qui greraient ce conseil, quand on vois l'entre soi journalistique en France, si c'est ceux l mme qui distribueront les bons et les mauvais points... On a vue rcemment notamment comment les journalistes indpendants ont t renis voir injuris par les journalistes des grands mdias.




> Cdric O considre que des mdias comme Russia Today (RT) ou Sputnik, sous influence russe, fragilisent volontairement la dmocratie pour aboutir  larrive au pouvoir de tel ou tel parti politique.
> 
> Et cela marche. Aujourdhui, sur YouTube, la chane qui a le plus de visibilit ce nest pas BFM, ce nest pas CNEWS, cest RT, a ajout le secrtaire dEtat, selon qui les Gilets jaunes ne sinforment que par RT.


Toujours cette incapacit  raisonner doubl de condescendance. Les gilets jaunes sont des bents qui se font manipuls par les mdias russes. Pas un seul instant on se demande comment se fait il qu'il faille suivre des mdias russes pour tre mieux informs qu'au travers des mdias franais. Pourtant tous les gilets jaunes avec qui j'ai discut des mdias faisaient cette mme remarque et avaient un recul certains et gardait une mfiance face  RT. Mais non, BFM = bien, RT = pas bien, c'est dire le niveau.

https://fr.reuters.com/article/topNe...CN1TQ2AC-OFRTP

Et puis pendant ce temps l on dit rien quand des oligarques continuent de phagocyter la presse franaise : Xavier Niel s'installe dans la presse du sud en tentant de racheter Nice Matin. Il est probable que la presse rgionale soit un bon relai de propagande pour les proches lections municipales:
https://twitter.com/anatolium/status...50662107652096
https://www.liberation.fr/france/201...r-safa_1735915

----------


## Ecthelion2

> Toujours cette incapacit  raisonner doubl de condescendance. Les gilets jaunes sont des bents qui se font manipuls par les mdias russes. Pas un seul instant on se demande comment se fait il qu'il faille suivre des mdias russes pour tre mieux informs qu'au travers des mdias franais. Pourtant tous les gilets jaunes avec qui j'ai discut des mdias faisaient cette mme remarque et avaient un recul certains et gardait une mfiance face  RT. Mais non, BFM = bien, RT = pas bien, c'est dire le niveau.


Oui c'est bien malheureux, surtout qu'en tant un minimum objectif, et peu importe ce que l'on pense du gouvernement russe, tout n'est pas  jeter sur la chane Youtube de RT.

Il n'y a pas si longtemps, je suis tomb dans mes recommandations sur une mission de Frdric Tadde avec Branco et Onfray,  propos de Macron, des gilets jaunes, etc. qui tait plutt intressante, bah c'tait sur la chane YT de RT, pas une rediff d'une mission d'un mdia franais...

RT c'est comme le reste, russe ou pas russe, faut faire du tri et ne pas se contenter que de a, c'est tout.

----------


## halaster08

> Toujours cette incapacit  raisonner doubl de condescendance. Les gilets jaunes sont des bents qui se font manipuls par les mdias russes.


Je pense que tu te trompes, ils sont parfaitement capables de raisonner mais font exprs des raccourcis facile, a fait parti de leur "plan com", de la mme manire que "chmeur = fainant et/ou assist"  a bien t matraqu par les mdias pendant des annes pour que ce soit accept comme vrai maintenant pour la plupart des gens, on essaye maintenant de faire pass tout les contestataires pour des idiots qui ne comprennent rien et/ou sont manipul par les trangers

----------


## Ryu2000

> une mission de Frdric Tadde avec Branco et Onfray


Taddei s'est fait virer de France Tlvision.
Ces "hommes blancs de plus de 50 ans" vincs de France TV



> Frdric Tadd, 56 ans, est lui aussi vinc de France 2 en 2018, aprs avoir anim Ce soir (ou jamais !) pendant 10 ans, D'art d'art, pendant 16 ans puis Hier, aujourd'hui, demain, pendant une seule saison. "J'ai appris trois semaines avant l'enregistrement que je ne faisais plus l'mission [D'art d'art], regrette-t-il dans Le Parisien. C'est le producteur qui m'a averti. Je n'ai pas cherch  en savoir plus".


Frdric Tadde :  La tlvision est devenue une mdiocratie 



> C'est la grande surprise du mercato mdiatique de cette rentre. Frdric Tadde,  la suite d'un dpart forc et aprs plus de dix ans chez France Tlvisions (Ce soir ou jamais et Hier, aujourd'hui, demain), rejoint RT France en cette rentre. Lance en dcembre 2017, la chane est une version franaise de la tlvision publique russe RT. Ses dtracteurs la considrent comme  propagandiste . En juin, elle a t mise en demeure par le CSA en raison de  manquements  l'honntet,  la rigueur de l'information et  la diversit des points de vue  pour un sujet sur la Syrie et elle s'tait dfendue d'une  erreur technique  en raison d'une erreur de traduction. Frdric Tadde va prsenter une mission intitule Interdit d'interdire. Elle sera inspire de ce qu'il a dj fait sur France Tlvisions et Europe 1. Dbats, missions culturelles, l'animateur tient  faire ce qui lui plat. Et assure que travailler chez RT France ne le privera pas de libert.


Il y a eu de la chance de retrouver du boulot, maintenant il doit tre plus libre que sur France Television.
Sur RT il y a un peu une Dream Team, Olivier Delamarche et Jacques Sapir qui ne sont plus invit sur BFM Business depuis longtemps ont chacun leur mission.




> on essaye maintenant de faire pass tout les contestataires pour des idiots qui ne comprennent rien et/ou sont manipul par les trangers


C'est une stratgie traditionnelle.
Il y a encore beaucoup de gens qui se font manipuler par la propagande mdiatique (cela dit c'est en baisse).

----------


## zecreator

Bref, tout cela pose une seule question : Qu'est-ce qu'on attend pour tre heureux ?

----------


## Ryu2000

A Marseille, Macron change avec des chmeurs : "Vous avez envie de travailler? Il y a des offres!"



> L'ambiance chaleureuse n'a pas empch les Marseillais d'interpeller le Prsident, notamment sur la question du logement, raconte La Provence. Depuis qu'il a dcroch son CAP coiffure, Nathan Lelouche, 22 ans n'a "pas trouv de travail" stable et enchane les missions d'intrim. "Vous avez envie de travailler? Il y a des offres!", lui rpond Emmanuel Macron. Mme type de discours auprs d'une autre demandeuse d'emploi, Pauline Menasria, 23 ans. "*Mme si on me dit 'plante des fleurs', je plante des fleurs. Faut que je travaille*", affirme-t-elle au Prsident qui lui assure : "Du travail, on va vous en trouver, il y en a plein", "vous tes super jeune".

----------


## Jon Shannow

Macron relance les "tcherons" avec en moins, la notion de prestige qu'un tcheron du XIXme pouvait avoir, car il exerait son mtier (voir son art), alors que l, on prend le premier boulot que l'on trouve (sous pay, cela va sans dire) et on le fait autant que le patron a besoin de vous. Une fois ce moment atteint, on vous dgage sans frais, et  vous de vous dbrouiller pour trouver votre prochain job de merde... 

Elle est pas belle la vie ?  ::aie::

----------


## Ryu2000

> on prend le premier boulot que l'on trouve (sous pay, cela va sans dire)


Normalement en tant intrim on est relativement bien pay, mais c'est super prcaire et donc on ne peut pas faire de prt.
J'ai vu le tmoignage d'une personne qui travaillait dans un restaurant, il devait gagn 3000 en tant intrim, avec un CDI son salaire serait plus proche des 1200.

----------


## Invit

> Normalement en tant intrim on est relativement bien pay.


Plus maintenant.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Plus maintenant.


Exactement, a c'tait "avant" !

----------


## Ryu2000

> Plus maintenant.


Ah merde...
Pure c'est difficile.  :8O: 

Le CDI est en train de disparatre et les missions en intrim ne sont plus aussi bien pay qu'avant ?  ::(: 
C'est l'Uberisation de la socit, on va tous se faire exploiter et se retrouver dans une situation prcaire.

----------


## benjani13

Un dbut de bonne nouvelle pour une fois, la haute autorit de sant vote le dremboursement de l'homopathie lors de son rapport dfinitif. La ministre de la sant avait dit qu'elle suivrait l'avis de l'HAS, on verra si elle tiens parole.
https://www.liberation.fr/direct/ele...rsement_99450/

Cela reste pour moi qu'une premire tape. Il semblerait logique que maintenant que la HAS a reconnu que l'homopathie n'a pas de valeur mdicale (je rappelle que l'homopathie avait t autoris par drogation, sautant les tapes de validation habituelles et bnficie d'un rgime d'exception pour l'autorisation des produits), il va falloir faire un grand mnage. Est il du coup acceptable que Boiron nous vente  la tl que son Oscillococcinum (qui lui n'tait certes pas rembours) soigne les tats grippaux? Pourquoi continuer  proposer ce genre de produits en pharmacie? Et encore au del il faudrait vraiment mettre un grand coup de pied dans la fourmilire de la "mdecine alternative" car les patients se retrouvent bien souvent happ par des requins sans scrupules...

On passe  du bien dgueulasse : La maire de Montauban refuse d'ouvrir un centre d'accueil pour les sans-abri. Bon on pourrait se dire un projet de centre d'accueil a se discute, mme si on se doute bien dans les dclarations de la maire que son refus est pas pure idologie on peut mettre des objections diverses. Sauf que l le centre il est dj l, il est construit, les associations sont l depuis 6 mois, y a six salaris pays par l'tat et une quarantaine de bnvoles. Mais depuis 6 mois la maire refuse d'en ouvrir les portes. Et elle persiste malgr la canicule.
https://www.lemonde.fr/societe/artic...1713_3224.html

Referendum ADP : pour ceux qui n'ont pas suivi, le site recueillant le signatures n'affiche pas de compteurs donnant leurs nombre actuel. En revanche la liste des signataires est publies, ce qui a tonn une partie des signataires car, si il s'agit d'une ptition et non d'un vote, se pose tout de mme le problme de l'anonymat de ses orientations politique. Mme si ce sujet est plutt transpartisan et donc rvle assez peu, ce ne serait pas le cas pour tous les futurs ventuels RIP et nous aurions donc un fichage aise des orientations politiques. Des membres de divers professions ont mis leurs malaise car on leur reprochera probablement leur signature ou leur non signature (journalistes, membres de parties politique, fonctionnaires, etc).

Pour revenir au compteur, la liste des signataires est diviss par lettre, puis par seconde lettres, puis par page de 200 signatures. Problme  chaque fois qu'on passe  la page suivante il faut remplir un CAPTCHA! Du coup difficile d'automatiser l chose. Quelques personnes ont nanmoins trouv une astuce permettant de crawler toute la liste en ne passant plus qu'un ou deux CAPTCHA, et on mis en ligne un compteur. Cette solution a t dynamite par l'intrieur qui a modifi le site en consquence.

https://www.huffingtonpost.fr/entry/...b0aa375f55e7f9

La police fonctionne bien! Un chef de patrouille de la BAC plante une paire de ciseau dans le coup d'un ado. L'ado en question, aprs un sjour  l'hopital, est mis en garde  vue. Son pre est mis en garde  vue. Sa sur est mise en garde  vue. L'ado est convoqu pour outrages et menaces de morts. Le parquet reste muet, les syndicats de police restent muets.
https://www.lepoint.fr/justice/vaujo...20949_2386.php

Affaire Genevive Legay, cette dame violemment pouss  terre par une charge policire, on apprend qu'un groupe de gendarmes sur place a refus l'ordre de charger, indiquant dans son rapport "ordres reus disproportionns face  la menace (foule calme)".
https://www.huffingtonpost.fr/entry/...b0aa375f538725

Pour finir dans le mme ton, des infos commencent  sortir sur la mort de Zineb Redouane, la grand mre qui a reu depuis sa fentre au moins une grenade au visage. On apprend notamment qu'une policire a craque et donner des infos  l'IGPN comme quoi des policiers ont nettoys l'appartement. Mais l'IGPN n'aurait pas pris en compte son tmoignage... On comprend aussi mieux comment la hirarchie a voulu se ddouaner en allant jusqu' fouiller ses antcdents mdicaux pour pouvoir dire que non ce n'est pas la grenade qui l'a tuer.

----------


## Jipt

Yop !

Juste sur a :



> Un dbut de bonne nouvelle pour une fois, la haute autorit de sant vote le dremboursement de l'homopathie lors de son rapport dfinitif. La ministre de la sant avait dit qu'elle suivrait l'avis de l'HAS, on verra si elle tiens parole.
> https://www.liberation.fr/direct/ele...rsement_99450/
> 
> Cela reste pour moi qu'une premire tape. Il semblerait logique que maintenant que la HAS a reconnu que l'homopathie n'a pas de valeur mdicale (je rappelle que l'homopathie avait t autoris par drogation, sautant les tapes de validation habituelles et bnficie d'un rgime d'exception pour l'autorisation des produits), il va falloir faire un grand mnage. Est il du coup acceptable que Boiron nous vente  la tl que son Oscillococcinum (qui lui n'tait certes pas rembours) soigne les tats grippaux? Pourquoi continuer  proposer ce genre de produits en pharmacie? Et encore au del il faudrait vraiment mettre un grand coup de pied dans la fourmilire de la "mdecine alternative" car les patients se retrouvent bien souvent happ par *des requins sans scrupules*...


On sait bien que le monde est plein de requins, c'est le principe de base de notre fonctionnement. Ceci tant dit, est-il besoin de jeter le bb avec l'eau du bain ? Sous le prtexte fallacieux que ce n'est pas prouv "scientifiquement", alors a ne fonctionne pas ?
Manque plus que Neckara, tiens
Mais les preuves scientifiques sont extrmement rductrices et passent  ct de tout un tas de choses, juste pour que les labos puissent continuer  s'enrichir. Oui, les requins sont partout.

Ne jamais oublier que les preuves scientifiques ont t inventes par ceux qui, ne pouvant pas admettre que les mthodes chamaniques fonctionnent et ne pouvant pas expliquer comment elle fonctionnent, ont fait en sorte de les discrditer.
Les mmes scientifiques qui expliquaient qu'en train  40 km/h on allait mourir, oui oui.
Et donc les lobbies pro-labos ont encore frapp et leur systme fonctionne bien, lui.
Ministres vendus, comm' d'hab'.

En attendant je soigne mes (dbuts de) rhume avec de la tisane de thym et a fonctionne tip-top.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Pourquoi continuer  proposer ce genre de produits en pharmacie?


*Les pharmacies proposent ce qui se vend*, si les sportifs se mettaient  aller acheter leur peptide de collagne, et leur Omga 3 en pharmacie, y'aurait des gros pots mis en avant.
L en pharmacie il y a beaucoup d'huiles essentiel ou je sais pas quoi, mais en gros a sert  parfumer sa chambre pour mieux dormir, il y aussi plein de produits bio.
De toute faon les mdicaments traditionnels sont sous ordonnance, donc a ne sert  rien de les montrer.
Il y a surement des mdicaments homopathiques beaucoup plus efficace que ce que vous croyez, de toute faon ils ne seront bientt plus rembours, donc vous n'aurez plus aucune raison de vous plaindre.




> En revanche la liste des signataires est publies, ce qui a tonn une partie des signataires


Pourtant c'tait dit depuis le dbut.

===
Et si c'est pour sortir des articles random de policiers qui font choses illgales :
Ardennes : un commandant de la DGSI mis en examen pour viol sur une mineure



> Choc  la DGSI. Un commandant de police, responsable dpartemental de la scurit intrieure des Ardennes, a t mis en examen samedi pour viol et dtention d'images pdopornographiques et incarcr, a annonc ce mercredi le procureur de la Rpublique de Reims, Matthieu Bourrette.

----------


## DevTroglodyte

> En attendant je soigne mes (dbuts de) rhume avec de la tisane de thym et a fonctionne tip-top.


Il y a plus de principes actifs dans ta tisane que dans une boite complete d'oscillococcinum, aussi...

----------


## Ecthelion2

Oui faut pas non plus faire l'amalgame entre remdes naturels (plantes ou autres "remdes de grand-mres"  ::D: ) et homopathie (des granules de rien qui sortent d'un labo).

On parle bien ici de l'homopathie.

----------


## Jipt

> Il y a plus de principes actifs dans ta tisane que dans une boite complete d'oscillococcinum, aussi...


Le principe actif de l'oscillococcinum n'est pas dans la bote, il est dans l'acte d'achat de la bote.

"Ah ce produit va me gurir" dit le malade  haute voix, et son cerveau met en branle tout un tas de mcanismes que nous mconnaissons mais dont l'exprience montre qu'ils existent et hop !, voil le malade guri.
Je rsume mais c'est l'ide. 
Documentez-vous sur le chamanisme, qui fonctionnait trs bien avant la domination de la science ouest-europenne, mais, chut !, je touche  un sujet tabou moderne, l.

----------


## Gunny

> Affaire Genevive Legay, cette dame violemment pouss  terre par une charge policire, on apprend qu'un groupe de gendarmes sur place a refus l'ordre de charger, indiquant dans son rapport "ordres reus disproportionns face  la menace (foule calme)".
> https://www.huffingtonpost.fr/entry/...b0aa375f538725


Gros respect pour les gendarmes. On voit bien le foss immense entre la mentalit de l'arme et celle de la police. 
a me rappelle le cas rcent des otages librs que le gouvernement a trans dans la boue en insinuant que c'tait de leur faute si des soldats franais taient morts. Opration de comm' probablement dans le but de s'attirer la sympathie de l'arme. Manque de bol ils se sont pris un bon retour de bton de la part des bidasses (et de leurs familles) qui y retourneraient sans hsiter si on leur en donnait l'ordre parce que c'est leur fiert ultime. La diffrence entre "servir" et "se servir"...

----------


## benjani13

> Yop !
> 
> Juste sur a :
> 
> On sait bien que le monde est plein de requins, c'est le principe de base de notre fonctionnement. Ceci tant dit, est-il besoin de jeter le bb avec l'eau du bain ? Sous le prtexte fallacieux que ce n'est pas prouv "scientifiquement", alors a ne fonctionne pas ?


Oui ce sont des requins quand on te vend un granule qui "soigne les tats grippales" et qu'on te le fait passer pour un mdicament comme un autre. Je ne pense pas que si sur la boite y avait marqu "eau issu d'un extrait de coeur de canard de barbarie pourri mis dans un flacon rinc 200 fois puis asperg sur des billes de sucres" les gens en achterai autant mais comprendrait le caractre "alchimiste du 18me" de l'homopathie.
Si les homopathe disait : "Nous on a rien a prouver, on vend des tubes magiques qui gurissent ceux qui y croient" j'aurai rien  dire contre a. Cependant ils se basent sur des principes qu'ils font passer pour scientifiques, qu'ils tentent de faire tayer par des tudes scientifiques (plot twist ils y arrivent pas), o absolument aucun argument ni principe ne tient. Donc faut arrter l'hypocrisie.




> Mais les preuves scientifiques sont extrmement rductrices et passent  ct de tout un tas de choses, juste pour que les labos puissent continuer  s'enrichir. Oui, les requins sont partout.


Libre  toi de te soigner avec des jus de fruits frais si un jour tu as un cancer. a a pas russi  Steve Jobs. Suit n'importe quel malade un peu grave ou handicapant et tu verra autour de lui tous les requins qui seront prompt  manipuler le malade, fragilis psychologiquement, prt  tout pour aller mieux, pour lui piquer son pognon ou son libre arbitre (drives sectaires).




> Ne jamais oublier que les preuves scientifiques ont t inventes par ceux qui, ne pouvant pas admettre que les mthodes chamaniques fonctionnent et ne pouvant pas expliquer comment elle fonctionnent, ont fait en sorte de les discrditer.


Non. Juste non. La mthode scientifique n'est pas li  la mdecine, elle est transdisciplinaire, on peut trouver ses premiers lments il y a 2500 ans chez Anaximandre  par exemple. Je suis pas sur que les labo pharmaceutiques ont eu leur mot  dire  cette poque...

De plus, la mthode scientifique va justement mettre en avant des phnomne inexpliqus. La mthode scientifique permet de dmontrer qu'il y a effectivement un effet et non un bug de la mesure ou autre chose ayant fauss le rsultat. C'est aux chercheurs ensuite de comprendre pourquoi. Des tas de phnomne dmontr scientifiquement ont mis des dizaines ou des centaines d'annes avant d'tre compris.




> Et donc les lobbies pro-labos ont encore frapp et leur systme fonctionne bien, lui.
> 
> Ministres vendus, comm' d'hab'.


Le cas de l'homopathie et quand mme le plus paradoxale, o les pro homopathie dnonce un lobby pharmaceutique pour promouvoir un autre. La famille Boiron vous remercie.




> En attendant je soigne mes (dbuts de) rhume avec de la tisane de thym et a fonctionne tip-top.


C'est marrant, tu dfend des produits sans principe actif en disant qu'un produit avec principe actif marche. C'est quoi le raisonnement? Encore une fois, libre  toi daccepter l'sotrisme, le magique, je ne juge pas. Mais sois au clair avec ce qui relve du magique (chamanisme, homopathie) et ce qui ne l'est pas (ta tisane de thym). Pour reprendre ce que je disais sur l'homopathie, j'ai rien contre si les patients sont informs sur ce que c'est et qu'on le trouve dans le rayon magie et sotrisme, et non entre deux mdicaments. Et cela n'exclue pas les remdes naturelles qui ont un principe actif tabli. Par ce qu'au del du chamanisme, l'humain, depuis ses premires populations, a surtout su utiliser des plantes pour se soigner. Et a n'a rien de magique. Je veux juste qu'on fasse la diffrence entre ce qui a un principe actif, que ce soit une plante que j'ai cueilli au fond de mon jardin ou un antibio, et ce qui n'en a pas. Aprs chacun est libre de faire ce qu'il veut, mais si il a t correctement inform.

----------


## Ecthelion2

> Documentez-vous sur le chamanisme, qui fonctionnait trs bien avant la domination de la science ouest-europenne, mais, chut !, je touche  un sujet tabou moderne, l.


Oui enfin le chaman, si il n'est pas sp soin, il soigne pas grand'chose ! (Dsol blague de gamer).


Plus srieusement, les chamans, c'est pareils, ils faisaient comme toi avec ton thym, et utilisaient des principes actifs prsents dans des plantes ou autres (agrments d'incantations pensant que la gurison venait du dieu machin, et pas du principe actif de la plante en question, ce qui aidait effectivement le "malade"  se persuader que cela va marcher, et ce qui aidait donc la gurison, car oui le mental joue aussi), mais ils ne leurs filaient pas de l'eau plate avec un peu de sucre...

C'est pas une question de tabou (enfin perso je m'en cogne, ce n'est pas tabou pour moi), encore une fois c'est question de ne pas tout mlanger. 

Tu peux avoir tous les principes actifs mentaux d'auto-persuasion que tu veux, tu ne pourras pas tout soigner avec 3 granules homopathiques, et prtendre le contraire comme le font certains labos, c'est juste mentir aux gens.

----------


## DevTroglodyte

> Le principe actif de l'oscillococcinum n'est pas dans la bote, il est dans l'acte d'achat de la bote.
> 
> "Ah ce produit va me gurir" dit le malade  haute voix, et son cerveau met en branle tout un tas de mcanismes que nous mconnaissons mais dont l'exprience montre qu'ils existent et hop !, voil le malade guri.
> Je rsume mais c'est l'ide. 
> Documentez-vous sur le chamanisme, qui fonctionnait trs bien avant la domination de la science ouest-europenne, mais, chut !, je touche  un sujet tabou moderne, l.


Je sais ce qu'est un effet placebo, et je sais aussi que par dfinition, il a de grandes chances de ne pas fonctionner.

Aprs si tu aimes te faire arnaquer, grand bien t'en fasse, hein.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Libre  toi de te soigner avec des jus de fruits frais si un jour tu as un cancer.


La mdecine traditionnelle galre toujours  soigner le cancer.
Gnralement quand t'es diagnostiqu c'est trop tard, certains survivent  la chirurgie et  la chimiothrapie, et s'en sortent plus ou moins, mais il n'y a pas de solution miracle.
Et il parlait d'un *dbut de rhume*.

Quand c'est une petite maladie qui passe vite on est pas oblig de prendre des mdicaments, si la maladie empire il faut aller consulter le mdecin et prendre le traitement prescris.
Nous avons un systme immunitaire pour nous dfendre, bien souvent avec une bonne alimentation, une bonne hygine et du repos, nous gurissons trs bien. (quand c'est un rhume)

----------


## Pod44v2

> Je sais ce qu'est un effet placebo, et je sais aussi que par dfinition, il a de grandes chances de ne pas fonctionner.
> 
> Aprs si tu aimes te faire arnaquer, grand bien t'en fasse, hein.


Autant je suis d'accord sur la possibilit de l'effet placebo de l'homopathie sur l'homme, autant cette mme "mdecine" est utilise sur les animaux, notamment sur les bovins en levage (et je ne parle pas d'articles  la con, je parles de vcu ayant des personnes de la profession dans ma famille, sur des annes de pratique).

Est-ce qu'un animal peut avoir un effet placebo ?

La mthode scientifique, c'est bien. Mais de l  exclure des choses qui peuvent marcher car on ne l'explique pas, je ne pense pas que a soit la meilleure chose  faire.

ps : je ne suis pas du tout adepte de l'homopathie, j'en ai mme jamais utilis  ::mrgreen::

----------


## behe

> Libre  toi de te soigner avec des jus de fruits frais si un jour tu as un cancer. a a pas russi  Steve Jobs.


Mme les jus de fruits posent problme niveau sant en ce moment.

je ne sais pas si cette tude est srieuse mais les industriels ont t rapides  y rpondre

----------


## benjani13

> Est-ce qu'un animal peut avoir un effet placebo ?


Il semble que oui, tout comme il semble marcher chez les nourrissons.




> La mthode scientifique, c'est bien. Mais de l  exclure des choses qui peuvent marcher car on ne l'explique pas, je ne pense pas que a soit la meilleure chose  faire.


*Ce que tu dcrit n'est pas la mthode scientifique!* La premire tape de la mthode scientifique est de mettre en lumire un effet, de prouver avec un doute acceptable que A un lien de causalit sur B. Donc la sciences se retrouves en permanence avec des tas d'effets non expliqus sur les bras. C'est ensuite que la recherche fait son uvre, met des hypothse, test, rfute, et recommence. Il y a des tas de domaines en sciences o les chercheurs, tout autant talentueux qu'ils sont, n'y comprennent pas grand chose! Le rve de tout chercheur qui va au boulot le matin est d'avoir un rsultat qu'il ne comprend pas dans la journe, car, peut tre, il viendra de trouver quelque chose de rvolutionnaire.

Dire que la science rfute ce qu'elle ne comprend pas est un non sens, car elle se nourrit de ce qu'elle ne comprend pas.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Mme les jus de fruits posent problme niveau sant


C'est juste  cause du sucre... Alors que c'est crit sur la bouteille depuis le dbut.
Par exemple dans 1L de jus de raisin il peut y avoir 160g de sucre.
Le jus d'orange doit tourner dans les 100g/L.

----------


## Pod44v2

> Il semble que oui, tout comme il semble marcher chez les nourrissons.


Il semble, ou a a t prouv ? Car de ce que je lis, l'explication de ce semblant d'effet placebo chez l'animal serait plus un effet de conditionnement (cf chien pavlov). Mais du coup dans ce contexte, pourquoi l'animal n'est pas guri avec un traitement classique ? Pourquoi le traitement homopathique lui fonctionne, alors que l'animal ne verrait pas la diffrence avec un traitement classique, tant conditionn  juste "aller mieux" quand l'homme lui fait gober quelque chose ?
(j'ai pas de rponses hein, je pose juste des questions)




> *Ce que tu dcrit n'est pas la mthode scientifique!* La premire tape de la mthode scientifique est de mettre en lumire un effet, de prouver avec un doute acceptable que A un lien de causalit sur B. Donc la sciences se retrouves en permanence avec des tas d'effets non expliqus sur les bras. C'est ensuite que la recherche fait son uvre, met des hypothse, test, rfute, et recommence. Il y a des tas de domaines en sciences o les chercheurs, tout autant talentueux qu'ils sont, n'y comprennent pas grand chose! Le rve de tout chercheur qui va au boulot le matin est d'avoir un rsultat qu'il ne comprend pas dans la journe, car, peut tre, il viendra de trouver quelque chose de rvolutionnaire.
> 
> Dire que la science rfute ce qu'elle ne comprend pas est un non sens, car elle se nourrit de ce qu'elle ne comprend pas.


D'accord, mybad sur la dfinition alors ! 
Mais du coup comment on peut rfuter  100% l'effet de l'homopathie alors qu'elle fonctionne sur les animaux ? (en prenant en compte que l'effet placebo n'est pas prouv  100% chez eux)

----------


## Ecthelion2

> Mais du coup comment on peut rfuter  100% l'effet de l'homopathie alors qu'elle fonctionne sur les animaux ? (en prenant en compte que l'effet placebo n'est pas prouv  100% chez eux)


Et comment tu prouves que cela fonctionne chez les animaux (en dehors de ce possible effet placebo) ?  ::aie:: 

Comment tu sais que cela vient de tes granules de sucre, et pas de l'volution normale de la maladie et du combat du corps de l'animal lui-mme contre celle-ci par exemple ? 

Mme des vtrinaires ont du mal  y croire,  en croire cette article  propos d'une ptition lance par des vtrinaires pour interdire les traitements homopathiques chez les animaux car je cite :




> Danny Chambers condamne l'usage de l'homopathie, notamment dans le cadre de maladies potentiellement graves, ce traitement pouvant conduire  une aggravation de l'tat de sant de l'animal, voire  sa mort, accompagne de souffrances inutiles. Le docteur Chambers rappelle qu'aucune tude ne prouve que les traitements homopathiques, dans lesquels les substances actives sont contenues en une quantit proche de zro, ne fonctionnent autrement que par l'effet placebo.


https://www.sciencesetavenir.fr/anim...opathie_102826


Une tude anglaise qui va dans le mme sens :

https://www.vetitude.fr/homeopathie-...cacite-reelle/




> Ltude, qui compare les mdicaments conventionnels et homopathiques, sadresse aux vtrinaires, aux mdecins et aux scientifiques, mais aussi  toute personne qui utilise des produits homopathiques, pour elle-mme ou pour ses animaux. Pour en finir avec cette pratique, larticle dmontre que les bnfices des remdes homopathiques, tels quils sont perus par les laboratoires et les milieux cliniques, ne sont pas le rsultat de mcanismes sous-jacents lucids, mais plutt de simples concidences.
> 
> Ainsi, leur efficacit au-del de leffet placebo na pu tre dmontre dans des essais cliniques contrls, liminant les biais et autres effets non spcifiques. Cela signifie, par exemple, que les amliorations de ltat de sant dun animal ou dune personne constates par un praticien peuvent tre attribues,  tort,  laction dun produit dpourvu deffet spcifique, comme un remde homopathique.
> 
> En effet, de nombreux biais inhrents  la perception et au raisonnement humain peuvent induire les praticiens en erreur lorsquils jugent lefficacit thrapeutique des soins prodigus. Ce manque de fiabilit dans lvaluation clinique des rponses au traitement rsulte ainsi de biais cognitifs qui empchent un vtrinaire ou un mdecin de reconnatre que ce nest pas leur intervention qui a conduit  une amlioration clinique ou  une gurison.





> Concernant lhomopathie vtrinaire, ltude voque aussi des proccupations thiques lies notamment  ladministration de traitements qualifis dinefficaces, dirrationnels et de draisonnables, en lieu et place dinterventions chirurgicales ou de mdicaments aux proprits reconnues et  lefficacit prouve. Pire, certains homopathes vtrinaires affirment souvent que la vaccination est nocive et que les mdicaments vtrinaires couramment utiliss interfrent avec le traitement homopathique En outre, tous les produits homopathiques ne sont pas neutres, les formes hautement concentres sont mme suspectes deffets potentiellement nocifs pour les animaux malades.

----------


## Pod44v2

> Et comment tu prouves que cela fonctionne chez les animaux (en dehors de ce possible effet placebo) ? 
> Comment tu sais que cela vient de tes granules de sucre, et pas de l'volution normale de la maladie et du combat du corps de l'animal lui-mme contre celle-ci par exemple ?


C'est tout le problme, on peut rien prouver que a soit chez l'homme ou chez l'animal j'ai l'impression  ::mrgreen::  
Pour l'animal, je parle juste de mon exprience avec des d'agriculteurs. Je ne sais pas qui a raison, mais si tu n'es pas capable de prouver  100% l'effet placebo chez l'animal, je vois pas en quoi tu peux discrditer  100% l'effet de l'homopathie sur eux aussi.

Je joue un peu l'avocat du diable, comme je l'ai dit je n'utilise mme pas cette "mdecine" moi mme ^^
Mais je trouve juste dommage qu'une haute instance puisse juger du dremboursement de quelque chose qui semble aider certaines personnes. Si a aide des gens, pour ce que a cote ^^

Aprs pour les granules de sucre, je ne suis pas d'accord. Les paysans sont pas cons, s'ils pouvaient ils donneraient ces "granules de sucre" comme tu dis plutt que des traitement homopathiques, a coute bien moins cher  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Ecthelion2

> Je ne sais pas qui a raison, mais si tu n'es pas capable de prouver  100% l'effet placebo chez l'animal, je vois pas en quoi tu peux discrditer  100% l'effet de l'homopathie sur eux aussi.


Le truc, c'est que ce n'est pas  qui que ce soit de prouver que cela ne fonctionne pas (bien qu'on s'y essaie quand mme pour essayer d'ouvrir les yeux aux gens), a se discrdite tout seul car on n'est pas capable de prouver que cela fonctionne. 

C'est un peu comme avec la religion, c'est pas aux athes de dmontrer que Dieu n'existe pas, mais aux croyants d'apporter des preuves de son existence hein, attention de ne pas tomber dans l'inversion de la charge de la preuve.





> Aprs pour les granules de sucre, je ne suis pas d'accord. Les paysans sont pas cons, s'ils pouvaient ils donneraient ces "granules de sucre" comme tu dis plutt que des traitement homopathiques, a coute bien moins cher


L'homopathie, c'est des granules de sucre... C'est la composition mme du truc, du sucre, du lactose, et une infime trace de principe actif tellement dilu, bah qu'il n'est plus vraiment actif.

Quand je parle de granule de sucre, ce n'est pas pour tre mdisant, c'est juste que c'est de a qu'il s'agt...  :;): 


Je n'irai pas jusqu' dire que les paysans sont cons, loin de moi l'ide d'ailleurs, peut-tre seulement mal/pas informs sur le sujet.  :;): 


@Benoit: tout  fait, je ne dis pas que les effets placebo/nocebo n'existent pas, mais au final dans le cas de l'homopathie, tu pourrais probablement avoir le mme effet placebo avec un autre produit que la granule. C'est la o je veux en venir, oui dans certains cas, il y a gurison, mais cela ne vient pas du produit lui-mme, on est d'accord.

----------


## BenoitM

Je suis contre l'homopathie, mais par contre il ne faut pas sous estim l'effet placebo/nacebo.
Celui-ci peut-tre trs efficace contre certaines maladies.

Il y avait mme une tude qui donnait de meilleurs rsultat si on disait au patient que le mdicament tait nouveau et cotait cher. Source

bon aprs c'est un peu dommage on a pas de % par rapport a aucun traitement mais le simple fait de donner de l'eau saline les aide  ::): 


Donc oui l'homopathie peut tre efficace et/ou aider par contre ce n'est pas le soit disant produit qui aide mais bel et bien l'effet placebo

----------


## Jon Shannow

Je rejoins Echtelion2 sur le fait que les paysans ne sont ni plus cons, ni moins cons que les autres (comme dirait l'autre, s'il y a une chose qui est galement rpartie dans l'humanit, c'est la connerie  :8-): ). Ils font simplement confiance  la mauvaise personne, et regarde leur portefeuille ! En effet, entre un traitement mdical cher et de l'homopathie (pov'Juliette  ::mouarf:: ) beaucoup moins chre, qu'un vto foireux va leur recommander, ben, ils se disent "pourquoi ne pas essayer ?"
Et, si, comme la plupart du temps, les animaux arrivent  gurir d'eux-mmes, ben le vto a beau jeu de dire : "Je vous l'avais bien dit".
Bon, quand un animal choppera une vraie grosse maladie, contagieuse qui plus est, et que le paysan perdra tout son cheptel, j'espre que le vto aura de bons arguments !  ::aie::

----------


## Ryu2000

> il ne faut pas sous estim l'effet placebo/nacebo.


L'esprit est quelque chose de trs puissant et il est possible de tomber malade ou de gurir si on y croit vraiment.
La dmonstration la plus impressionnante du pouvoir de l'esprit est le dni de grossesse, certaines femmes ont leur rgles, ne grossissent pas, alors qu'elles sont enceinte, une fois qu'elles l'apprennent le corps change trs vite.




> s'il y a une chose qui est galement rpartie dans l'humanit, c'est la connerie


a ressemble un peu  Ren Descartes :
L'intelligence, c'est la chose la mieux rpartie chez les hommes parce que, quoiqu'il en soit pourvu, il a toujours l'impression d'en avoir assez, vu que c'est avec a qu'il juge.
Sauf que lui n'essaie pas de dire que tout le monde est con, il essaie de dire que personne ne se trouve pas suffisamment intelligent.

====
Et sinon pour le btail, c'est mieux quand les btes ne prennent pas trop de mdicament, parce que c'est dangereux pour ceux qui consomment la viande.
En France a va on a des normes, tout est trac et les vtrinaires ne prescrivent pas n'importe quoi.
Par contre aux USA c'est open bar sur les antibiotiques....

La viande amricaine toujours gave d'antibiotiques



> Les tests raliss par les autorits sanitaires ont rvl des  quantits inacceptables  de mdicaments. Quatre questions pour comprendre cet enjeu sanitaire crucial.

----------


## benjani13

> Donc oui l'homopathie peut tre efficace et/ou aider par contre ce n'est pas le soit disant produit qui aide mais bel et bien l'effet placebo


Mais donc  ce moment l si c'est l'effet placebo qui est recherch, pourquoi se tourner vers lhomopathie? Car l'homopathie ne vous vend pas un effet placebo, mais un effet rel, sous tendu par tout une thorie (qui ferait fuir la plupart des gens si il la connaissait). Que l'tat vende lui mme des boites de sucres avec une tiquette "200Euros" dessus et basta. Pourquoi engraisser Boiron et potentiellement entrainer des retards de soins? D'autant que l'effet placebo ne ncessite pas un enrobage du placebo dans une pense magique pour que l'effet survienne.




> Bon, quand un animal choppera une vraie grosse maladie, contagieuse qui plus est, et que le paysan perdra tout son cheptel, j'espre que le vto aura de bons arguments !


Bien souvent les mdecines alternatives vont dire alors que le patient n'tait pas rceptif, qu'il est encore trop rationaliste, ou autre. Oui oui, si le patient ne guri pas, c'est de sa faute.

----------


## fredoche

un avis sur l'acupuncture sinon ?  ::aie:: 

Sur les traitements homopathiques, je suis sur que n'importe quel parent a ses granules d'arnica  la maison, a fait des miracles. Sinon il est urgent de vous en procurer avant qu'on les retire du march

Jipt ne lche pas l'affaire  :;):  je te soutiens.

Moi je suis un patient de la mdecine classique dite allopathique. Avec ma pathologie, difficile de faire autrement. 
Mais peut-tre qu'une mdecine rellement efficace aurait du anticiper et prvenir ce que j'ai vcu, plutt que de rparer les dgts. Je trouve qu'on pose assez peu cette question.

Elle montre souvent ses limites quand mme. En discutant avec mon mdecin qui est quelqu'un avec qui on peut discuter, je lui racontais soigner mes mycoses de pied estivales avec du miel. Le premier produit qui m'a rellement permis de m'en dbarrasser aprs ds annes de pommade trs scientifiques.
Et l il me rpondait qu'ailleurs, dans les pays du tiers-monde, les gens urinaient sur leurs pieds pour soigner ce mme genre de problme.

Et quand je me brule, et a m'arrive plus souvent que je ne le voudrais, je mets de l'huile essentielle de lavande aspic sur mes brulures, et a fait un moment que je n'ai plus eu de cloques 

Pour rappel un mdecin homopathe, un peu  l'image des mdecines orientales, a une approche globale des patients, contrairement  la mdecine des symptomes classique. Visiblement certains au moins apprcient et recherchent cette approche.

Aprs les granuls, c'est une autre histoire.

----------


## Marco46

> La mdecine traditionnelle galre toujours  soigner le cancer.
> Gnralement quand t'es diagnostiqu c'est trop tard, certains survivent  la chirurgie et  la chimiothrapie, et s'en sortent plus ou moins, mais il n'y a pas de solution miracle.


Si t'es diagnostiqu trop tard, effectivement c'est trop tard. a dpend aussi beaucoup de l'ge, beaucoup de cancers apparaissent sur les seniors. Mais de nos jours ya plein de cancers qui se soignent trs bien, gnralement c'est chimio suivi de chirurgie pour supprimer la zone  risque.

Il n'y plus gure que les cancers du cerveau et des poumons qui sont incurables.

----------


## fredoche

Marco, en ralit tous ces cancers, tous ces traitements, c'est aussi et surtout une histoire de statistiques. En mdecine le choix des traitements se fait avec des bnfices de l'ordre de quelques-uns pour 10 000, pourvu que l'intervalle de confiance soit assez bon.

Mais les probabilits comme les statistiques sont impitoyables, et comme la maladie ou la bonne sant peuvent tre une histoire de chance, la gurison peut l'tre aussi. Ainsi mme un cancer que l'on soigne  99% pourra te faire mourir si tu es du mauvais cot (le 1% restant) des statistiques.

Des tas de cancers sont incurables, rcidivent  distance, te tuent  petit feu sur plusieurs annes.
Et c'est sans compter la lourdeur terrible de certains traitements.

Notre corps est le premier a soigner ses cancers. Nous avons des cellules immunitaires ddies  cela.
Il y a peu une tude rvlait que certains cancers taient soigns trop tt. En l'absence de traitement, ils auraient probablement t rsorbs par le corps lui-mme.

----------


## benjani13

> un avis sur l'acupuncture sinon ?


J'y connais rien. a a t conseill par un mdecin de la douleur  un proche.




> Sur les traitements homopathiques, je suis sur que n'importe quel parent a ses granules d'arnica  la maison, a fait des miracles. Sinon il est urgent de vous en procurer avant qu'on les retire du march


Y a plein de parents qui n'en utilise pas. Si a peut te rassure une bosse ou un bleu a passe tout seul, et un bisous magique et un clin c'est aussi miraculeux. Donc bon je vois pas l'argument. Sinon ce qui est en jeu en ce moment c'est le dremboursement, pas le retrait de l'homopathie. Chacun reste libre de se soigner comme il le souhaite.




> Moi je suis un patient de la mdecine classique dite allopathique. Avec ma pathologie, difficile de faire autrement.


Dite allopathique uniquement par les tenants des "mdecines" alternatives.




> Mais peut-tre qu'une mdecine rellement efficace aurait du anticiper et prvenir ce que j'ai vcu, plutt que de rparer les dgts. Je trouve qu'on pose assez peu cette question.
> 
> Elle montre souvent ses limites quand mme.


Bha disons que je vais rarement chez le mdecin quand je vais bien. Sinon cela existe tout de mme, par exemple un nutritionniste. Ou n'importe quel mdecin qui te dira de manger sainement, de faire du sport, pas fumer ou qui rpondra  tes questions. Ah et puis y a un truc qui s'appelle des vaccins, je pense qu'on peut le ranger dans la prvention...

Des limites bien sur. Et encore que je prfre que quelquun soit conscient des limites de ce qu'il peut faire plutt qu'il me vente un pouvoir de gurison infini. Le fonctionnement de la mdecine est trs critiquable. Pour suivre un proche qui voit jusqu' une dizaine de mdecin par mois, c'est un enfer totale, il faudrait qu'il embauche une secrtaire pour russir  suivre tous les rendez-vous, les papiers  faire, se souvenir de la liste de tous les medocs qu'il a essay depuis 10 ans, les kilos de papiers (ordonnances, rsultats, radios, ...)  conserver et trier, etc.




> En discutant avec mon mdecin qui est quelqu'un avec qui on peut discuter, je lui racontais soigner mes mycoses de pied estivales avec du miel. Le premier produit qui m'a rellement permis de m'en dbarrasser aprs ds annes de pommade trs scientifiques.
> Et l il me rpondait qu'ailleurs, dans les pays du tiers-monde, les gens urinaient sur leurs pieds pour soigner ce mme genre de problme.


Les mdicaments ne sortent pas du nant, ils proviennent de prs ou de loin de la nature. Que ce soit une plante cueilli au fond du jardin ou une molcule extraite aprs x tapes en labo. Donc diviser mdecine naturelle vs non naturelle n'a pas de sens. Pour moi la vrai distinction est mdecine bas sur une forme de concret, si possible vrifi scientifiquement pour pas faire de connerie. Tout le reste c'est de l'sotrisme. On a le droit d'y souscrire, mais soyons claire l dessus. C'est d'ailleurs tonnant comme les mdecines alternatives qui rejettent totalement la "science" essaient toujours de se crer une lgitimit scientifique en piochant dans du lexique scientifique (la mdecine quantique!), en en adoptant les codes, en produisant des tudes moisies qui se veulent scientifiques.




> Pour rappel un mdecin homopathe, un peu  l'image des mdecines orientales, a une approche globale des patients, contrairement  la mdecine des symptmes classique. Visiblement certains au moins apprcient et recherchent cette approche.


Toujours cette ritournelle de la mdecine holistique vs les mdecins trop cons pour regarder  plus de 5 centimtres de l ou le patient  mal, ou encore quand le holistique veut dire ajouter une psychologisation des maladies ou autre dlires dans le genre. T'as quoi pour prouver a? Ou tu rptes juste la propagande des homopathe? Je suis pourtant en partie d'accord sur le fait que les mdecins ne cherchent pas assez des causes plus profondes  certains symptmes, o  trop se focaliser dans leur spcialit, ce qui fait que certaines maladies ont des moyennes de temps de diagnostics de 5  10 ans. Nanmoins je t'assure dexprience que des mdecins prennent le temps de se retaper tous les symptmes depuis 10 ans, tous les traitements tests et d'valuer toutes les pistes. Avec en plus des consultations chez un nutritionnistes et un psychologue, c'est plutt complet au final?

----------


## fredoche

rien pour prouver
Tu contredis et confirmes en mme temps dans ton texte.
En 15 minutes dans un bureau avec un carnet de rendez-vous plein une semaine  l'avance pour la mdecine gnraliste, une pnurie gnralise, et des dlais parfois semestriels pour la mdecine spcialise, je pense que l'approche globale a du plomb dans l'aile. Et c'est pas comme si on expliquait que tout le monde finit aux urgences en ce moment.

Au demeurant plutt que des cancers, une bonne partie de la mdecine se consacre  soigner des maux de lme,  grands coups d'anxiolytiques, somnifres et anti-dpresseurs quand ces maux de lme ne finissent pas en consquences corporelles gravissimes. Enfin bon... Comme si des pilules pouvaient soigner des maladies de socit, ou une socit malade.

----------


## Jipt

> Jipt ne lche pas l'affaire  je te soutiens.


Bah,  ::coucou:: 




> Il n'y plus gure que les cancers du cerveau et des poumons qui sont incurables.


Encore heureux, sinon c'est la porte ouverte  l'immortalit, OMG, au secours !




> Oui oui, si le patient ne gurit pas, c'est de sa faute.


Ben voil, t'as enfin tout compris.  :;): 




> Sinon ce qui est en jeu en ce moment c'est le dremboursement, pas le retrait de l'homopathie. Chacun reste libre de se soigner comme il le souhaite.


Sauf que ce n'est pas le mme tarif, pas la mme facture.
Faudrait que vous lisiez "_Artemisia une plante pour radiquer le paludisme_" o il et dmontr noir sur blanc que des tisanes russissent l o des mdocs "homologus" chouent lamentablement. C'est sorti rcemment, c'est de Lucile Cornet-Vernet et c'est chez Actes Sud.




> n'importe quel mdecin qui te dira de manger sainement, de faire du sport, pas fumer


Exactement comment vivait un ancien collgue de boulot qui nous a quitt d'un cancer du cerveau il y a une quinzaine d'annes, et moi qui vit comme un porc, qui mange nawak (sauf du pain complet, des ptes compltes, du sucre roux -- peut-tre que a compense ?), qui ne fais jamais de sport et qui ai pas mal fum, jeune, ben chuis toujours l.

----------


## Marco46

Non mais les gars ce que je voulais juste te dire c'est que la mortalit sur les cancers d'une manire gnrale elle a beaucoup baiss et c'est bien du principalement aux progrs de la mdecine moderne.

----------


## ABCIWEB

Affaire Benalla : le parquet de Paris classe sans suite la procdure ouverte pour "faux tmoignage" contre Patrick Strzoda, le directeur de cabinet d'Emmanuel Macron.




> Le procureur de la Rpublique de Paris relve que Patrick Strzoda "a pu effectuer une description incomplte des attributions d'Alexandre Benalla au cours de son audition du 25 juillet" au Snat mais qu'il a ensuite fourni une note descriptive de ces missions le 10 octobre.


Conclusion: on peut faire des fausses dclarations si a nous arrange, le temps d'entraver l'enqute et de faire retomber la pression. 

A savoir quand mme pour ceux qui auraient rat l'pisode que Rmy Heitz, le procureur de la rpublique de Paris a t choisi personnellement par Macron aprs avoir rejet les 3 candidats proposs par la garde des sceaux Nicole Belloubet qui a normalement les prrogatives pour choisir les procureurs. 

Les dclarations de macron taient initialement plus mesures :



> "Qui pourrait assurer la politique pnale en autonomie complte? A la fin tout doit procder quelque part de la lgitimit du peuple". Le chef de lEtat avait toutefois indiqu qu'il fallait "assurer plus clairement lindpendance" du parquet "en nous arrtant au bon endroit". Pour cela, Emmanuel Macron avait prconis d'inscrire dans la rforme constitutionnelle "des garanties supplmentaires pour les nominations".


Donc en fait, le bon endroit, c'est lui-mme personnellement, et les garanties supplmentaires se traduisent par considrer le garde des sceaux et les procureurs comme des hommes de paille au service de sa majest pour arranger ses petites affaires. 

La tentative de perquisition de Mdiapart en dbut d'anne par ce mme procureur prend ainsi plus de relief : tout est fait par la justice pour touffer l'affaire Benalla. Il en sera trs probablement de mme pour les violences policires. 

Ajout au dernires dclarations de Cdric O qui prne la cration d'un conseil de l'ordre des journalistes sous contrle du gouvernement... On ne parlera bientt plus de fascisme mais d'ultra fascisme, si l'on peut encore parler.

----------


## DevTroglodyte

> BFaudrait que vous lisiez "_Artemisia une plante pour radiquer le paludisme_" o il et dmontr noir sur blanc que des tisanes russissent l o des mdocs "homologus" chouent lamentablement.


Mais punaise apprenez  lire... un sachet de tisane a plus de principes actifs (les molcules qui ont des effets sur le corps, quoi) que toute une boite de mdocs homopathiques. Le principe mme de ces mdocs c'est de tellement diluer une molcule dans de la flotte qu'on plus de chances d'en trouver dans l'ocan que dans un cacheton. Personne ne va nier que les plantes, le miel, ou autre ont des effets. Aprs tout,  peu prs TOUTES les molcules produites par les labos pharmaceutiques proviennent de ces plantes ou autres...

L'homopathie, c'est du placebo. Et du placebo qui ne marche pas sur la plupart des gens, et qui incite les autres  zapper le suivi mdical.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Non mais les gars ce que je voulais juste te dire c'est que la mortalit sur les cancers d'une manire gnrale elle a beaucoup baiss


Ouais alors peut-tre que la mortalit diminue, mais le nombre de cancers augmente.
Cancer: un million et demi de morts en 2019 en Europe



> Un peu plus de 1,4 million de morts par cancer en Europe en 2019: telles sont les prvisions de chercheurs italiens, suisses et amricains dans la revue Annals of Oncology . *Si ce chiffre montre que le nombre brut de dcs par cancers continue  augmenter*, en pourcentage de la population en revanche, la mortalit diminue. Aprs un pic atteint en 1988, plus de 5 millions de dcs par cancer ont t vits dans lUnion europenne au cours de la priode 1989-2019, se rjouissent les auteurs.
> 
> *Le nombre absolu de morts par cancer est en hausse (+4,8%)*, en raison du vieillissement et de laccroissement de la population. Les hommes continueront en 2019  mourir davantage du cancer que les femmes (787.000 dcs prvus chez ces derniers, contre 621.900 pour elles), cependant la diminution de mortalit est plus forte pour eux (-6%) que pour elles (-4%).


J'ai vu un reportage sur une clinique luxueuse en Russie pour ceux qui font une chimiothrapie et qui veulent jener pour moins souffrir du traitement. Les cellules cancreuse aiment bien le sucre et l'acidit.
La chimio a restera du brut force, vivement qu'ils dveloppent une mthode moins bourrin et plus efficace.

----------


## Jipt

> La chimio a restera du brute-force, vivement qu'ils dveloppent une mthode moins bourrin et plus efficace.


Pour quoi faire ? Pour atteindre  l'immortalit ?

----------


## DevTroglodyte

> Pour quoi faire ? Pour atteindre  l'immortalit ?


Pour viter de lcher du napalm dans le corps des patients ? Je ne vois pas le rapport avec l'immortalit, d'ailleurs...

 propos, parait que les cannabinodes auraient un effet sur les cellules cancreuses (a les pousserait  se suicider), mais bon a reste des rsultats de labo, sur des souris.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Pour quoi faire ? Pour atteindre  l'immortalit ?


Non mais de toute faon on va mourir, en ralit lesprance de vie dans les pays dvelopp commence  diminuer.
Souvent vers la fin c'est pas joli-joli, les vieux sont un peu comme des zombies maintenu en vie artificiellement.
Au dbut on leur prescris un mdicament pour une connerie, genre un truc pour rgler la tension cardiaque ou le taux de cholestrol, et petit  petit a augmente, certains finissent avec 21 cachets par jour.
LREM bosse sur un projet d'euthanasie, les gens qui voudront mourir, pourront le faire.
Bon aprs les vieux rapportent des milliards  l'industrie pharmaceutique, mais d'un autre ct la scurit sociale cote cher, donc elle finira probablement par se faire privatiser et les gens ne pourront plus acheter de mdicament.

Quand ce sera vous (ou un de vos proche) qui fera une chimiothrapie vous comprendrez pourquoi ce serait intressant que les chimios fassent moins de dgts.
La chimio c'est un peu comme utiliser un lance missile pour tuer une mouche. La logique du truc c'est "on va tout dtruire et dans le tas on touchera peut-tre le cancer".




> mais bon a reste des rsultats de labo, sur des souris.


Ouais et au final les souris ne sont pas si proche des humains que a.

----------


## DevTroglodyte

> Ouais et au final les souris ne sont pas si proche des humains que a.


Peut etre, mais si on a un moyen de rduire le nombre de chimios, a ne serait pas plus mal...

----------


## benjani13

> Affaire Benalla : le parquet de Paris classe sans suite la procdure ouverte pour "faux tmoignage" contre Patrick Strzoda, le directeur de cabinet d'Emmanuel Macron.
> 
> Conclusion: on peut faire des fausses dclarations si a nous arrange, le temps d'entraver l'enqute et de faire retomber la pression.


Et le parquet repousse aux calendes grecques les plaintes pour faux tmoignages contre Benalla et Crase, estimant que les enqutes judiciaire en cours les concernant ne leur permet pas de faire leur boulot pour le moment...

Et c'est parti, l'alliance droite-extrme droite a commenc : le MEDEF invite Marion Marchal Le Pen  son universit d't. Ce serait la premire fois qu'une personnalit issue de l'extrme droite y serait invit.
https://www.francetvinfo.fr/politiqu...e_3510563.html

Au del du parti politique, je me demande srieusement pourquoi voit on cette Marion Marchal partout en ce moment? Cette personne n'est RIEN! Absolument rien! Pourquoi tout le monde (journalistes, politiques, mdias en gnrales) est si prompt  aller lui demander son avis sur tout? Qu'est-ce qui peut bien se passe dans la tronche d'un journaliste pour se dire "oh ce serait intressant d'avoir l'avis de Marion Marchal Le Pen!", mme si il est probable que le choix soit plus ou moins impos. Et Ryu efface tout de suite ton message sur Attali c'est bon on a compris!

----------


## Ryu2000

> Et c'est parti, l'alliance droite-extrme droite a commenc : le MEDEF invite Marion Marchal Le Pen  son universit d't. Ce serait la premire fois qu'une personnalit issue de l'extrme droite y serait invit.


T'as un train de regard, le MEDEF a annul.
Le Medef annule le dbat controvers prvu avec Marion Marchal lors de son universit d't



> "Vue linterprtation politique qui est faite du projet de dbat sur la monte des populismes, jai dcid de le supprimer purement et simplement. Il ny aura donc ni intervenants RN ni intervenants LFI   LA RF (Rencontre des entrepreneurs de France, ndlr) dont le programme sera arrt fin juillet", a indiqu sur Twitter le prsident du Medef.





> Cette personne n'est RIEN! Absolument rien! Pourquoi tout le monde (journalistes, politiques, mdias en gnrales) est si prompt  aller lui demander son avis sur tout?


Elle est beaucoup plus que Macron en 2017...
Elle tait dans la politique, elle est partie, elle revient.




> Ryu efface tout de suite ton message sur Attali c'est bon on a compris!


Jamais !
Pourquoi je ne pourrai pas citer Attali ?
Le gars dit qu'il voit 3 femmes susceptible de gagner la prsidentielle 2022.
Il avait raison pour Macron, il aura peut-tre raison 2 fois de suite.

Si a se trouve notre prochaine prsidente n'existe pas encore, Macron tait inexistant peu de temps avant de prendre le pouvoir.
Par contre est-ce que les gens font se faire avoir 2 fois de suite avec la stratgie "c'est une nouvelle, elle n'est donc pas corrompu" ? LREM a marqu les esprits quand mme...

----------


## benjani13

> T'as un train de regard, le MEDEF a annul.
> Le Medef annule le dbat controvers prvu avec Marion Marchal lors de son universit d't


My Bad. Nanmoins il restera qu'elle fut invite...




> Elle est beaucoup plus que Macron en 2017...
> 
> Elle tait dans la politique, elle est partie, elle revient.


Ministre plac par l'oligarchie vs Dpute qui ne doit sa place que pour tre la nice de Le Pen, bon a se vaut.




> Il avait raison pour Macron, il aura peut-tre raison 2 fois de suite.


Ce n'est pas le seul qui avait prdit Macron trs tt.




> Par contre est-ce que les gens font se faire avoir 2 fois de suite avec la stratgie "c'est une nouvelle, elle n'est donc pas corrompu" ? LREM a marqu les esprits quand mme...


Ouai mais c'est une joli blonde, comme "il est jeune est dynamique" pour Macron, voil ou sarrte le choix des gens...


Sinon sur CNEWS, le mdia que promeut Cdric O, avec BFMTV, comme un mdia que les franais devrait suivre (contrairement  RT et autre), Pascal Praud s'en prend  une humoriste de France Inter, qui disait dans un journal que les mdias droule le tapis  l'extrme droite. Praud rfute que MLP soit d'extrme droite puis nous dit que bha que les gens votent pour donc bon:

----------


## Ryu2000

> "il est jeune est dynamique" pour Macron, voil ou sarrte le choix des gens...


Ouais les personnes qui ont vot Macron au premier tour n'taient pas des flches...
Leur arguments taient en effet : il est jeune, il est beau.

Il ne faut peut-tre pas s'emballer pour Marion Marchal, elle n'a pas de parti politique, si a se trouve elle ne sera pas candidate.
Mais d'un autre ct peut-tre qu'elle tuera le RN et LR. De toute faon, elle ou une autre, a changera que dalle au final...




> Pascal Praud s'en prend  une humoriste de France Inter, qui disait dans un journal que les mdias droule le tapis  l'extrme droite. Praud rfute que MLP soit d'extrme droite


J'ai entendu parler de lui, j'ai vu des extraits d'un dbat Pascal Praud VS Claire Nouvian.
Et tout le monde se fout de sa gueule sur les rseaux sociaux, ce gars c'est le mauvais ct du populisme :


Il est autant mprisant qu'lisabeth Lvy, c'est pour dire le niveau de violence  :8O: 

Cela dit  propos de Marine Lepen il a compltement raison, elle devrait avoir le droit de s'exprimer librement dans les mdias sans se faire attaquer constamment, et le terme "extrme droite" ne sert qu' dcrdibiliser des mouvements. Le RN n'est pas du tout plus  droite qu'LREM...

----------


## Gunny

https://www.lepoint.fr/monde/le-dane...2321183_24.php

Au Danemark, aprs les lections lgislatives, les partis entrent en pourparlers pour former une alliance majoritaire et dsigner un premier ministre. C'est maintenant chose faite, avec bloc rsolument rouge et vert.

----------


## benjani13

> Que s'est il pass  Nantes la nuit du 21 juin? Un concert techno avait lieu en bord des quais de la Loire, avec plusieurs milliers de ftards. La police a rclam l'arrt de la musique vers 4H30, intervention des CRS et de la BAC, bastonnade gnrale, tout y passe : lacrymo, LBD, grenades de dsencerclement, tabassages. On sent lexprience acquises face aux gilets jaunes.
> 
> C'est dj pas glorieux mais l a a finit en plus avec au moins 14 personnes tombs dans la Loire. Plus exactement 14 personnes repches. Un jeune homme est port disparu depuis (sans savoir si il est tomb dans la Loire ou non).
> 
> Vido: https://twitter.com/CerveauxNon/stat...89562512621569
> https://twitter.com/davduf/status/1143102042430480384
> Tmoignages: https://www.facebook.com/Nantes.Revo...type=1&theater
> https://www.letelegramme.fr/loire-at...9-12320526.php
> https://www.ouest-france.fr/pays-de-...police-6413519


Des proches et personnes touches par la disparition du jeune homme commencent  organiser un rassemblement, le prfet les menace : https://www.ouest-france.fr/pays-de-...reneau-6421302

----------


## rawsrc

> les cannabinodes auraient un effet sur les cellules cancreuses (a les pousserait  se suicider)


un peu comme sur les fumeurs de oinj ( dose de cheval, hein !)
 ::dehors::

----------


## ABCIWEB

> un peu comme sur les fumeurs de oinj ( dose de cheval, hein !)


En mme temps, tout tue  dose de cheval : le travail et les burn out, le libralisme quand il devient ultra libral, la religion de la comptitivit et du profit  court terme, le manque de reconnaissance, la prcarit, et mme l'aspirine.

----------


## Jipt

> [...] Toujours cette ritournelle de la mdecine holistique vs les mdecins trop cons pour regarder  plus de 5 centimtres de l ou le patient  mal, ou encore quand le holistique veut dire ajouter une psychologisation des maladies ou autre dlires dans le genre. T'as quoi pour prouver a? Ou tu rptes juste la propagande des homopathe? Je suis pourtant en partie d'accord sur le fait que les mdecins ne cherchent pas assez des causes plus profondes  certains symptmes, o  trop se focaliser dans leur spcialit, ce qui fait que certaines maladies ont des moyennes de temps de diagnostics de 5  10 ans. Nanmoins je t'assure dexprience que des mdecins prennent le temps de se retaper tous les symptmes depuis 10 ans, tous les traitements tests et d'valuer toutes les pistes. Avec en plus des consultations chez un nutritionnistes et un psychologue, *c'est plutt complet au final ?*


Bah non.

Je parle de a car je l'ai vu hier soir,  moiti croul de chaleur mais quand mme attentif au fait que le bonhomme n'a pas l'air d'un illumin sorti d'une secte, ne fait pas de proslytisme et se contente de raconter son histoire.
3 liens (Lib a oubli le gag de la porte de l'ascenseur dans l'htel) pour se faire une ide :
https://www.histoires-paranormales.f...le-de-lourdes/
https://www.liberation.fr/societe/20...lourdes_730781
http://www.lefigaro.fr/actualite-fra...r-l-eglise.php

Un mec qui a t rparateur tl, moi qui en ai dpann en amateur, je lui fais confiance,  :;): 

Alors, que la gurison soit due  Marie, Ste Bernadette, le pourvoir d'auto-persuasion du malade ou encore autre chose, je n'en sais fichtrement rien, il est dans ce monde des choses inexplicables contre lesquelles bute la science, et elle a beau dire qu'elle sait tout  99 % en laissant 1 % dans l'ombre, perso je pense qu'elle sait 1 %, qu'il y a 99 % d'inconnu et bien malin qui pourrait infirmer ou confirmer ces chiffres.

Et la preuve qu'on est loin de tout savoir, c'est "pourquoi a s'est pass ce jour 12 avril 2002" et pas  son rveil de l'opration rate (rate pourquoi, d'ailleurs ?, si ce n'est pour prouver dmontrer quelque chose avec la suite des vnements), pourquoi pas dans les jours qui ont suivi, pourquoi lui avoir fait vivre 5 ans de calvaire, pourquoi pas jamais ?

Pas moyen de savoir, ici-bas.

----------


## benjani13

> Je parle de a car je l'ai vu hier soir,  moiti croul de chaleur mais quand mme attentif au fait que le bonhomme n'a pas l'air d'un illumin sorti d'une secte, ne fait pas de proslytisme et se contente de raconter son histoire.
> 3 liens (Lib a oubli le gag de la porte de l'ascenseur dans l'htel) pour se faire une ide :
> https://www.histoires-paranormales.f...le-de-lourdes/
> https://www.liberation.fr/societe/20...lourdes_730781
> http://www.lefigaro.fr/actualite-fra...r-l-eglise.php
> 
> Un mec qui a t rparateur tl, moi qui en ai dpann en amateur, je lui fais confiance,


Chacun ses croyances ou non croyance.




> Alors, que la gurison soit due  Marie, Ste Bernadette, le pourvoir d'auto-persuasion du malade ou encore autre chose, je n'en sais fichtrement rien, il est dans ce monde des choses inexplicables contre lesquelles bute la science, et elle a beau dire qu'elle sait tout  99 % en laissant 1 % dans l'ombre, perso je pense qu'elle sait 1 %, qu'il y a 99 % d'inconnu et bien malin qui pourrait infirmer ou confirmer ces chiffres.


Les scientifiques ne disent pas a. Personne ne dit a. C'est ridicule. Bien au contraire tous scientifique srieux te dira qu'on connait trs peu. a suffit de faire des hommes de pailles.

----------


## Jipt

> Bien au contraire tout scientifique srieux te dira qu'on connait trs peu.


Si la science connat trs peu, alors pourquoi s'appuie-t-on sur elle pour rejeter l'homopathie ?

----------


## BenoitM

> Mais donc  ce moment l si c'est l'effet placebo qui est recherch, pourquoi se tourner vers lhomopathie? Car l'homopathie ne vous vend pas un effet placebo, mais un effet rel, sous tendu par tout une thorie (qui ferait fuir la plupart des gens si il la connaissait). Que l'tat vende lui mme des boites de sucres avec une tiquette "200Euros" dessus et basta. Pourquoi engraisser Boiron et potentiellement entrainer des retards de soins? D'autant que l'effet placebo ne ncessite pas un enrobage du placebo dans une pense magique pour que l'effet survienne.


Tu n'as rien compris  l'effet placebo...

Celui-ci marche justement parce que tu crois prendre une potion magique qui va te gurir...Si on te dis voil de l'eau sucr ca va vous gurir l'effet placebo sera nettement moins fort car c'est le mentale qui joue.
Exemple le prix qui va te faire croire que le mdicament est meilleur, l'empathie du mdecin te faire croire que celui-ci a compris ta maladie, ...

https://www.pourquoidocteur.fr/Artic...aux-medicament

----------


## Ryu2000

> tout tue  dose de cheval


Il est en effet possible de faire des overdoses de caf, de sel, de sucre, on peut mme mourir si on boit trop d'eau (la concentration en sel minraux dans le corps devient trop faible ou un truc comme a).
Oui l'aspirine est dangereuse, mais mme le paractamol qui semble si inoffensif, peut tuer (le paractamol est mauvais pour le foie), tous les mdicaments ont des effets ngatifs.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> (le paractamol est mauvais pour le *foie*)


Allluia ! Ryu a utilis la bonne orthographe de "foie" dans le bon contexte !  ::hola::  (je vais finir par croire que Dieu existe  ::lol:: )

----------


## David_g

Pour taquiner :
Les urgences Homopathique

----------


## Ryu2000

> Et c'est parti, l'alliance droite-extrme droite a commenc : le MEDEF invite Marion Marchal Le Pen  son universit d't.


En parlant de Marion Marchal :
Marion Marchal ou l'arme de destruction anti Marine Le Pen



> Marion Marchal Le Pen n'a jamais vraiment abandonn la politique. Elle reste persuade que sa tante Marine Le Pen ne pourra jamais gagner une lection prsidentielle et se pose en ultime recours, *seule capable de rallier l'extrme droite conservatrice et la droite librale*.


Les  gilets jaunes  cherchent la convergence pour  en finir avec Macron et ce systme 
Il faut changer le systme, quelque part Macron ce n'est qu'un pion qui a t mis en place par des gens puissants.
Le remplaant de Macron ne sera probablement pas tellement mieux...

----------


## Ryu2000

Il existe des gens qui critiquent le libre-change ! a fait plaisir  voir.
Aprs laccord de libre-change avec le Mercosur, Macron critiqu par les cologistes comme par les agriculteurs



> En octobre, Jean-Claude Juncker doit tirer sa rvrence de la prsidence de la Commission europenne. Il va laisser aux chefs dEtat et de gouvernement europens un cadeau empoisonn : laccord de libre-change conclu, vendredi 28 juin, entre lUnion europenne et le Mercosur (Brsil, Argentine, Uruguay, Paraguay).
> 
> Ds lannonce de ce  moment historique   pour reprendre les mots de M. Juncker , *les voix nont en effet pas manqu de slever, aussi bien du ct des agriculteurs que des cologistes, effrays par les possibles implications conomiques et environnementales de cet accord*. En France, en particulier, o Emmanuel Macron doit grer ce dossier explosif aux yeux de lopinion et dune bonne partie de son opposition. Une gageure pour un chef de lEtat qui se veut ouvert au monde et en mme temps dfenseur de la plante.
> (...)
> Certains fidles du chef de lEtat enragent ainsi  voix haute.  Quest-ce quon envoie comme message aux lecteurs des dernires lections europennes, notamment ceux qui ont vot colo ?, interroge le dput (La Rpublique en marche, LRM) de la Creuse, Jean-Baptiste Moreau. Cet accord est sign par une Commission europenne en bout de course, sur un mandat de travail qui date dil y a vingt ans. On a limpression dun passage en force. *Cest cette Europe-l que les gens ont repousse depuis des annes. Cette Europe-l qui a provoqu le Brexit.*


Je n'ai pas totalement compris pourquoi on attaque Macron par contre, il ne me semble pas qu'il avait le pouvoir pour empcher a...

----------


## ddoumeche

Et oui l'homopathie soigne et c'est mme plutt efficace et pas cher. Voila pourquoi les pouvoirs public ne s'y touchaient pas, dixit Xavier Bertrand, malgr l'insistance des labos tout puissants en France (champion du monde de la consommation d'anxiolytiques et de suicides). On ne voit pas trop les anti-#FakeMed s'attaquer  ce vrai problme de sant publique.




> Et le parquet repousse aux calendes grecques les plaintes pour faux tmoignages contre Benalla et Crase, estimant que les enqutes judiciaire en cours les concernant ne leur permet pas de faire leur boulot pour le moment...
> 
> Et c'est parti, l'alliance droite-extrme droite a commenc : le MEDEF invite Marion Marchal Le Pen  son universit d't. Ce serait la premire fois qu'une personnalit issue de l'extrme droite y serait invit.
> https://www.francetvinfo.fr/politiqu...e_3510563.html
> 
> Au del du parti politique, je me demande srieusement pourquoi voit on cette Marion Marchal partout en ce moment? Cette personne n'est RIEN! Absolument rien! Pourquoi tout le monde (journalistes, politiques, mdias en gnrales) est si prompt  aller lui demander son avis sur tout? Qu'est-ce qui peut bien se passe dans la tronche d'un journaliste pour se dire "oh ce serait intressant d'avoir l'avis de Marion Marchal Le Pen!", mme si il est probable que le choix soit plus ou moins impos. Et Ryu efface tout de suite ton message sur Attali c'est bon on a compris!


Bien sur que si, elle est l'hritire programme d'un parti politique familial qui fait 7.67 millions de voix dans la cinquime puissance du monde, elle veut se poser en figure de proue d'une alliance droite/droite donc elle n'est pas rien, bien au contraire. En plus de ne pas avoir de sang sur les mains comme un Fabius un Glucksman ou un Macron, les hritiers de la gauche.
Ma seule inquitude est qu'elle soit trop compassionnelle et ne sache pas se dbarrasser des encombrants quand il le faille, comme avec Philippot.

Notons que ce sont des choses qui arrivent dans les dictatures sud amricaine gre par des juges rouges.

----------


## Ryu2000

> il n'y a personne en face


a n'est pas tellement un problme, Macron est apparu peu de temps avant llection, on peut crer des candidats au dernier moment.




> Ma seule inquitude est qu'elle soit trop compassionnelle et ne sache pas se dbarrasser des encombrants quand il le faille, comme avec Philippot.


Il tait trs bien Philippot, il s'avait s'exprimer correctement et il tait rgulirement invit dans les mdias.
Il avait amen le FN sur une ligne sociale et anti-UE, c'tait cool.
Le problme au RN ce sont les gars comme Louis Aliot et Gilbert Collard...

Marion Marchal risque d'tre anti-islam comme Zemmour et Finkielkraut.

----------


## ddoumeche

> a n'est pas tellement un problme, Macron est apparu peu de temps avant llection, on peut crer des candidats au dernier moment.


Cela n'a march que parce qu'il a eu coup d'tat. Macron n'aurait mme pas du tre au second tour.




> Il tait trs bien Philippot, il s'avait s'exprimer correctement et il tait rgulirement invit dans les mdias.
> Il avait amen le FN sur une ligne sociale et anti-UE, c'tait cool.
> Le problme au RN ce sont les gars comme Louis Aliot et Gilbert Collard...


Un affreux copiant tout sur Asselineau, donc un crypto-soviet tatiste. Il a fait du FN une ple copie de l'union des gauches de Mitterand, heureusement que son nouveau parti dfonce tout (sarcasme).




> Marion Marchal risque d'tre anti-islam comme Zemmour et Finkielkraut.


Tant mieux, on lynchera les sorialiens et les islamophiles aux lampadaires en chantant la Marseillaise.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Cela n'a march que parce qu'il a eu coup d'tat.


En attendant depuis cette lection c'est le bordel.
Le PS allait trs mal, maintenant les rpublicains et LFI sont en train de le rejoindre.

C'est mal parti pour qu'LFI fasse un aussi gros score en 2022 qu'en 2017.
Les rpublicains ne trouveront jamais de meilleur candidat que Fillion  ::P: 
Je veux bien que les gens soient cons, mais peut-tre pas au point de rlire Macron...
Cela dit tout peu changer en 3 ans.




> Un affreux copiant tout sur Asselineau


Ce n'est pas Asselineau qui a invent la critique de l'UE...

========
========
400 coles rurales vont fermer contrairement  la promesse de Macron



> En fait, cette promesse tait assortie dun petit astrisque en bas de page: pas de fermeture sans laccord des maires. Et les lus locaux ne se sont pas privs. Par ailleurs, des fermetures dcoles ont tout de mme t dcides par le gouvernement. De quoi largement relativiser lnormit de cet engagement du gouvernement.


Comme d'habitude rien n'oblige les lus  tenir leur promesse, donc ils peuvent dire n'importe quoi.

Si les gens se rendent compte de a ils vont arrter de voter pour les partis qui sont au pouvoir depuis des dcennies.

----------


## ddoumeche

> En attendant depuis cette lection c'est le bordel.
> Le PS allait trs mal, maintenant les rpublicains et LFI sont en train de le rejoindre.
> 
> C'est mal parti pour qu'LFI fasse un aussi gros score en 2022 qu'en 2017.
> Les rpublicains ne trouveront jamais de meilleur candidat que Fillion 
> Je veux bien que les gens soient cons, mais peut-tre pas au point de rlire Macron...


Pour l'instant il sera rlu faute de mieux. Le GrodeutschlandfrankophoneLnder n'a pas de prix et les dingos sont prt  tout pour l'Europe, mme  sauter comme des cabris.




> Ce n'est pas Asselineau qui a invent la critique de l'UE...


Philippot n'a rien invent, il fait du plagiat et le fait sans vergogne et sans talent.

Philippot est un chvnementiste qui a cru ses ides compatibles avec lextrme-droite ou le populisme. Admettons. Ce faisant, il a tord sur la place de l'tat dans la socit. Il a aussi tord sur un autre point, plus grave, des alliances n'est possible, ni avec la droite classique ni avec la gauche fusse-t'elle chevenmentiste/montebourg.

Et s'il plait aux journalistes, mais n'tant pas capable de s'allier avec quiconque, il entame dans une longue traverse du dsert.

----------


## Jon Shannow

Pour les dtracteurs de M. Macron, voici une nouvelle qui montre que sa politique est efficace !
http://www.lefigaro.fr/conjoncture/l...utres-20190701

----------


## Jipt

Salut,



> Pour les *dtraqueurs* de M. Macron, voici une nouvelle qui montre que sa politique est efficace !


Ceux qui le mettent en vrac (je n'ai pas lu la nouvelle) ?
Ou tu pensais  *dtracteurs *?  ::ptdr::

----------


## Ryu2000

Un dput passe six heures aux urgences "incognito" et dnonce une situation "dramatique"



> "Le personnel, toujours en mouvement, n'arrte jamais" et "se retrouve  bout de souffle", a ajout Alain Bruneel, dnonant "*le manque criant de moyens humains et matriels*". Alors que se profile un t caniculaire, suivant un long mouvement social dans les services d'urgence, "le gouvernement na pas pris le pouls rel de cette situation dramatique", a enfin estim Alain Bruneel, invitant la ministre de la Sant Agns Buzyn  "passer une nuit aux urgences, sans camra ni collaborateur, cette exprience valant plus que tous les rapports crits, passs et  venir".


Je ne suis pas fan du concept d'aller aux urgences quand on est pas dans un tat grave...

Si on continu dans la ligne Sarkozy / Hollande / Macron, tous les hpitaux deviendront prives et il n'y aura plus de service gratuit.

----------


## DevTroglodyte

> Si on continu dans la ligne Sarkozy / Hollande / Macron, tous les hpitaux deviendront prives et il n'y aura plus de service gratuit.


Sauf qu'ils ne sont pas gratuits, en soit. On les paye avec nos impts, enfin les prlvements sur salaire.

Mais visiblement, la solidarit, a donne des boutons  certains.

----------


## Ryu2000

> On les paye avec nos impts, enfin les prlvements sur salaire.


Dans les recommandations de l'UE on conseil aux tats membre de baisser les dpenses publics au maximum.
Il y a l'objectif du dficit public infrieur  3 % du PIB et ce genre de chose.

Si on continu comme a, la scurit sociale et les retraites disparatront.

----------


## Gunny

> Pour les dtraqueurs de M. Macron, voici une nouvelle qui montre que sa politique est efficace !
> http://www.lefigaro.fr/conjoncture/l...utres-20190701


Et pendant ce temps l les pauvres deviennent encore plus pauvres... cela dmontre bien que seuls les milliardaires ont de l'ambition en France  ::aie::

----------


## DevTroglodyte

> Si on continu comme a, la scurit sociale et les retraites disparatront.


Si je me rappelle bien, ces prlvements ne sont pas comptabiliss dans l'impt, donc dans les ressources de l'tat aprs impts. En gros l'argent va directement dans la scu et dans la caisse de retraite.

----------


## r0d

> Et pendant ce temps l les pauvres deviennent encore plus pauvres... cela dmontre bien que seuls les milliardaires ont de l'ambition en France


Bah si, les pauvres ont aussi l'ambition de devenir encore plus pauvre. C'est bien connu, depuis Friedman, c'est enseign dans les coles de commerce et d'administration : les pauvres sont pauvres parce qu'ils veulent tre pauvre.  ::mouarf::

----------


## Ryu2000

> En gros l'argent va directement dans la scu et dans la caisse de retraite.


Le problme des retraites c'est que le ratio entre le nombre de personnes qui cotisent et le nombre de personnes qui peroivent est en train de changer.
Quand il y a 10 actifs pour un retrait a va, quand il y a 1 actif pour 1 retrait c'est lourd.
Les retraites vont tre de plus en plus difficile  payer.

Et pour l'histoire des cotisations de la scurit sociale apparemment c'est en train de changer :
Macron enterre la Scu dans lindiffrence gnrale



> En supprimant les cotisations salariales chmage et maladie, Macron ne sattaque pas qu nos salaires, *il dtruit le principe fondateur de la Scurit sociale, son mode de financement autonome de ltat et des actionnaires : la cotisation*. Pour Grard Filoche, il sagit dun  retournement historique  :
> (...)
> La suppression des cotisations par le gouvernement Philippe en trois tapes :
> 
> 1er janvier 2018 :
> suppression totale de la cotisation salariale dassurance maladie
> baisse de la cotisation salariale dassurance chmage de 2,40 %  0,95 %
> hausse de la CSG de 1,7 %, passant de 7,5 %  9,2 %1er octobre 2018 :
> suppression totale de la cotisation salariale dassurance chmage1er octobre 2019 :
> transformation du CICE (crdit dimpt pour la comptitivit et lemploi) en baisse de cotisations patronales


Edouard Philippe :  Ds le 1er janvier 2018, nous supprimerons les cotisations salariales 



> Bonne anne les pauvres ! Ds le 1er janvier 2018, le gouvernement a dcid de supprimer les cotisations salariales sur lassurance maladie et lassurance chmage. Cela permettra d'avoir quelques euros en plus mais cela implique la disparition de notre scurit sociale.


MODLE SOCIAL. LA MACRONIE VEUT SUPPRIMER LA SCU DE LA CONSTITUTION



> Les dputs LREM ont vot en commission des Lois la transformation de la  scurit sociale  en  protection sociale . Lobjectif est de rompre avec la doctrine du  chacun cotise selon ses moyens et reoit selon ses besoins  et de brader la solidarit publique.


======
En parlant d'UE, en ce moment ils galrent un peu pour lire quelqu'un.
En mme temps il faut d'abord que 21 pays sur 28 soient d'accord...
Bataille des postes : pourquoi l'Union europenne est dans l'impasse

----------


## virginieh

> Bah si, les pauvres ont aussi l'ambition de devenir encore plus pauvre. C'est bien connu, depuis Friedman, c'est enseign dans les coles de commerce et d'administration : les pauvres sont pauvres parce qu'ils veulent tre pauvre.


Ben oui dj  la naissance y en a qui ont choisi de naitre dans des bidons ville ou l'esperance de vie dpasse pas les 36 ans, au lieu de chez des gens aiss des pays riches, a se niveau de mauvaise volont, on ne peut rien pour eux.

----------


## DevTroglodyte

> ...


En ce qui concerne la scu, c'est pas l'UE qui nous entube, mais les sponsors de Macron, qui visiblement veulent nous la faire  l'amricaine.

----------


## Ryu2000

> c'est pas l'UE qui nous entube


a dpend comment on regarde :
Les GOPE (Grandes Orientations de Politique conomique) ou la feuille de route conomique de Matignon



> 3- Le texte va plus loin concernant le systme de sant puisquil explique que  *dimportantes conomies  court terme ne peuvent tre ralises sans une rduction significative de laugmentation des dpenses de scurit sociale* 
> Traduction : il faut sattendre  une baisse massive des remboursements de sant, puisque la branche maladie reprsente quasiment 50 % des dpenses de la Scurit sociale [7], ainsi qu une privatisation rampante de la Scurit sociale, via le recours croissant aux mutuelles prives, prsentes comme solution  tous les problmes.
> 
> Pour la branche vieillesse, il sagit bien videmment des retraites qui sont en ligne de mire. Aprs la hausse de lge de dpart  la retraite, vient maintenant le gel du montant des pensions [8].
> 
> Pour les retraits, la perte de pouvoir dachat cest maintenant ! Le texte de la Commission europenne parle dailleurs explicitement de gel des retraites et dautres pensions sociales, ce qui confirme une fois encore que le gouvernement ne fait quappliquer la politique de loligarchie euro-atlantiste.
> 
> Pour le chmage, le texte parle de  dgressivit des allocations  : cela augure dune baisse plus importante et plus rapide des allocations dans le temps.
> 
> ...


Peu importe d'o a vient en attendant la ligne Sarkozy, Hollande, Macron nous emmne vers la fin de la scurit sociale, la fin des retraites et de plus en plus de privatisation.
Si a continue les pompiers, les policiers, les prisons, tout sera priv !

Je trouve que c'est de la trahison de privatiser des services rentable et stratgique comme les autoroutes, les aroports, la franaise des jeux, etc.
Le gouvernement rflchit mme  privatiser la gestion des forts :
Forts publiques : ltat rflchit au dmantlement de lONF




> les sponsors de Macron, qui visiblement veulent nous la faire  l'amricaine.


L'UE fait tout pour que ses lois soient compatible avec celles des USA...

----------


## DevTroglodyte

> a dpend comment on regarde :
> Les GOPE (Grandes Orientations de Politique conomique) ou la feuille de route conomique de Matignon


Au temps pour moi.




> Peu importe d'o a vient en attendant la ligne Sarkozy, Hollande, Macron nous emmne vers la fin de la scurit sociale, la fin des retraites et de plus en plus de privatisation.
> Si a continue les pompiers, les policiers, les prisons, tout sera priv !
> 
> Je trouve que c'est de la trahison de privatiser des services rentable et stratgique comme les autoroutes, les aroports, la franaise des jeux, etc.
> Le gouvernement rflchit mme  privatiser la gestion des forts :
> Forts publiques : ltat rflchit au dmantlement de lONF


Tu devrais lire le dernier Damasio... Dedans, mme les villes ont t privatises  ::mrgreen::

----------


## ddoumeche

> Un dput passe six heures aux urgences "incognito" et dnonce une situation "dramatique"


La plupart des pays dvelopps ont rsolu ce problme d'urgences saturs, il n'y a vraiment qu'en France que l'on voit ce genre d'archasme. L'tat et le ministre de la sant dans leurs uvres, et ce avec un budget de 440 milliards. Mais rassurez-vous personne ne sera sanctionn pour cela. Gamelin a t-il t sanctionn ? non en France on ne vous sanctionne quand lorsque vous l'ouvrez.  Au moins rien ne change depuis 1940.




> Si on continu dans la ligne Sarkozy / Hollande / Macron, tous les hpitaux deviendront prives et il n'y aura plus de service gratuit.


Il n'y a pas de service gratuit et il n'y a jamais eu de service gratuit.

----------


## Ryu2000

> il n'y a jamais eu de service gratuit.


a dpend comment on regarde... 
Quand une maison brle les pompiers viennent teindre le feu, les propritaires n'ont pas  rgler de facture. (ok le propritaire paie des impts)
Il y a des tats o il faut payer la taxe  l'avance sinon les pompiers ne viendront pas teindre votre maison en cas d'incendie.

Allo les pompiers? - Payez d'abord votre taxe!



> Cet incendie illustre parfaitement la philosophie du Tea Party, souligne Robert Creamer, sur le site du Huffington Post. Un des gourous du Tea Party, Glenn Beck, a dailleurs dj dfendu la logique simplissime des pompiers du comt dObion: Si tu paies tes 75 dollars au dbut de lanne, les pompiers teindront lincendie. Si tu ne paies pas tes 75 dollars, ils ne lteindront pas.Sils font une exception pour cette maison, qui voudra encore payer ses 75 dollars? plaide Glenn Beck.


Quand quelqu'un se blesse il va aux urgence et il ne paie rien, je considre a comme un service gratuit, mme si c'est financ avec nos impts. (il y a des gens qui n'ont pas de revenu, ils ne paient pas d'impts et ont quand mme accs  la police, aux pompiers, aux urgences)
Aux USA il y a des malades qui font en sorte de finir en prison pour avoir accs  des soins gratuits.

C'est pareil je ne suis pas fan des prisons prives, parce qu'aprs il y a des juges qui peuvent tre pote avec ceux qui grent la prison et des gens se retrouvent beaucoup trop de temps en prison, parce que plus tu passes de temps en prison plus tu rapportes d'argent  la prison.

----------


## r0d

> La plupart des pays dvelopps ont rsolu ce problme d'urgences saturs, il n'y a vraiment qu'en France que l'on voit ce genre d'archasme.


C'est fait  dessein. C'est une stratgie classique des no-libraux, depuis Thatcher et Reagan : il s'agit de rendre les services publiques inoprants en leur coupant les moyens et, s'il le faut, en les dsorganisant totalement. C'est ce qu'ils ont fait dans certains CHUs qui n'taient pas suffisamment perturbs par le manque de moyens. Changement de hirarchie, on vire les gens qui connaissent le taf et l'tablissement, on recrute des gens qui n'y connaissent rien, surtout dans la hirarchie, on met aux manettes des jeunes sortis d'coles de management qui n'y connaissent rien ni au mtier, ni aux services publics, etc.
Et une fois que l'institution ne fonctionne plus, alors on peut dire : "ha, mais le service publique a ne fonctionne pas, alors on va privatiser".
Ils l'ont fait un peu partout dans le monde, et en France aussi, notamment pour la SNCF. Ils l'ont fait galement, il y a plus longtemps, pour certaines banques qui taient alors publiques.
Et ma foi, on ne peut pas leur enlever a : c'est une stratgie qui fonctionne, pourquoi en changer ?

----------


## Jipt

Oh non, toi aussi tu es atteint par a ?



> les services publiques inoprants 
> ...
> le service publique a ne fonctionne pas


J'avais dit que je n'interviendrai plus sur ce genre de choses (genre tous ceux qui crivent _le tord_ quand je me suis tu  rpter _le tort_, mais a ne veut pas rentrer), mais il y a des limites quand mme.
Public c'est un adjectif, comme dfinitif/dfinitive, il s'accorde en genre et en nombre, donc ici on parlera de _service(s) public(s)_, sacl vingt dioux !.

----------


## Marco46

> on vire les gens qui connaissent le taf et l'tablissement, on recrute des gens qui n'y connaissent rien, surtout dans la hirarchie, on met aux manettes des jeunes sortis d'coles de management des carriristes qui n'y connaissent rien ni au mtier


Hop, petite correction et tu as l'organisation normale d'une entreprise prive du XXme. En fait tu es mauvaise langue, ils appliquent simplement le management classique, cf principe de Peter.

----------


## fredoche

> sacl vingt dioux !.


sacl*s* non ? Puisque j'imagine que c'est une substitution de sacr que nous avons l, un adjectif qui s'accorde en genre et en nombre  ::mrgreen::  Comme les dieux (dioux)

C'est dans quel coin de la France que les R sont remplacs par des L ? On ne peut mme plus les rouler




> Hop, petite correction et tu as l'organisation normale d'une entreprise prive du XXme. En fait tu es mauvaise langue, ils appliquent simplement le management classique, cf *principe de Peter*.


C'est puissant ce truc... a pourrait expliquer Lauvergeon  la tte d'Areva ou Macron  la tte du pays.

----------


## benjani13

J'en crois pas mes oreilles. Mme Jean Michel Apathie dnonce sur Europe 1 les violences policires sur les militants colos gazs  bout portant lors d'un sitting. Le plus incroyable c'est qu'il dmontre que c'est la continuit des violences commises sur les gilets jaunes depuis 7 mois, dnonant les 200 enqutes non aboutis et le manque de sanctions des policiers:

https://twitter.com/gelleejeanluc/st...51613439397888

Hier avait lieux un action d'un collectif au sige d'Amazon  Clichy. Les quelques journalistes sur place se font vir manu militari. Ils sont ensuite empch de revenir dans le coin par les policiers alors les passant sont libre de circuler:
Le journaliste Rmy Busisine se fait vir : https://twitter.com/sputnik_fr/statu...59308772360192
Rmy Buisine et un journaliste de LCI sont empch de retourner sur le lieu alors qu'on voit les passant circuler librement : https://twitter.com/SgtSweety_/statu...02538984402944
Les policiers escortent les journalistes jusqu'au mtro: https://twitter.com/davduf/status/1146123052763222017

Un rsum de Denis Robert sur tous le flou autour de la mort de Zineb Redouane : https://twitter.com/LeMediaTV/status...01293784420352

Et sinon a semble toujours pas faire tant de bruit que a qu'un jeune soit disparu depuis plus de dix jours, probablement tomb dans La Loire, aprs une charge de la police (qui a envoy au moins 14 personnes dans la Loire  4H30 du matin).

----------


## fredoche

Hormis le fait que l'histoire, les histoires se rptent depuis 8 mois, sommes-nous comme les grenouilles dans la casserole en train de se faire bouillanter ? Une espce d'acceptation muette de l'installation d'un tat totalitaire et policier, hormis quelques voix dissonantes comme celle de David Dufresne ?

Merci Apathie, mais bon n'est ce pas tard pour enfin voir la ralit ?

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Hormis le fait que l'histoire, les histoires se rptent depuis 8 mois, sommes-nous comme les grenouilles dans la casserole en train de se faire bouillanter ? Une espce d'acceptation muette de l'installation d'un tat totalitaire et policier, hormis quelques voix dissonantes comme celle de David Dufresne ?
> 
> Merci Apathie, mais bon n'est ce pas tard pour enfin voir la ralit ?


En fait les journalistes sont en train de se rendre compte qu'ils se font avoir eux aussi par ce systme. L'ide d'un conseil de l'ordre des journalistes les fait sortir de leur torpeur. 
Rsultat, ils commencent  comprendre qu'ils sont dans la mme casserole que le peuple, et que l'eau commence  tre un peu trop chaude...

----------


## fredoche

Oui et en mme temps maigre raction tout de mme.

J'aime beaucoup tes dessins, toujours forts  propos

Quelque part a me rvulse et je n'ai aucune voie de raction, il me semble... ???

----------


## ddoumeche

> C'est fait  dessein. C'est une stratgie classique des no-libraux, depuis Thatcher et Reagan : il s'agit de rendre les services publiques inoprants en leur coupant les moyens et, s'il le faut, en les dsorganisant totalement. C'est ce qu'ils ont fait dans certains CHUs qui n'taient pas suffisamment perturbs par le manque de moyens. Changement de hirarchie, on vire les gens qui connaissent le taf et l'tablissement, on recrute des gens qui n'y connaissent rien, surtout dans la hirarchie, on met aux manettes des jeunes sortis d'coles de management qui n'y connaissent rien ni au mtier, ni aux services publics, etc.
> Et une fois que l'institution ne fonctionne plus, alors on peut dire : "ha, mais le service publique a ne fonctionne pas, alors on va privatiser".
> Ils l'ont fait un peu partout dans le monde, et en France aussi, notamment pour la SNCF. Ils l'ont fait galement, il y a plus longtemps, pour certaines banques qui taient alors publiques.
> Et ma foi, on ne peut pas leur enlever a : c'est une stratgie qui fonctionne, pourquoi en changer ?


C'est l un acte de foi idologique, mais nullement une analyse administrative du problme. Si les urgences de ce pays ne fonctionnent plus, c'est parce que devenir urgentiste et se taper des gardes de 70 heures (40 heures dsormais) n'a plus la cte auprs des mdecins qui prfrent devenir spcialistes pay 80k voir plus. Qui va les en empcher alors que le numerus clausus impos par l'tat et la CNAM a longtemps assur que les professionnels ne seraient jamais remplacs et que le pays se couvrirait de dserts mdicaux. Avant de se rendre compte vers 2005 qu'ils ne savaient mme pas faire une tude dmographique, ces cons. 
Numerus clausus choisit dans les annes 60 par le corps mdical uniquement, pour des raisons litistes mais nullement financires.

De mme, le SAMU emploie des urgentistes alors qu'on leur prferait des anesthsistes, ce qui prive les urgences de praticiens alors mme que le nombre de consultations a doubl en 20 ans.
Doublement constat dans quantit d'autres pays et qu'y a t'on fait ? on a form des infirmires qualifies en quantits aptes  des diagnostics et actes mdicaux simples, comme pltrages et points de souture. Ce qui pourrait sembler tre simple du bon sens dpasse la raison franaise et la ncessit imprieuse de ne jamais trouver de coupable.

Est-ce Reagan ou Tatcher ou le chef de service tout frais sorti d'cole de management (je voudrais bien savoir dans quel hpital) qui ont doubl le nombre de consultations ? Et voila pourquoi on importe des praticiens trangers par avions charters et que mon ophtalmologue et ma dentiste sont respectivement bulgare et roumaine.
Ce qui n'est pas nouveau, on a toujours connu des trangers comme internes aux urgences.

Mais si la sant et la scurit sociale n'arrivent pas  grer ce genre de choses malgr un budget annuel quivalent  22 portes avions (dont la construction s'tale sur 10 ans) ou trois fois la conqute de la lune (sur 15 ans), il faut peut-tre se poser les bonnes questions. 

Rassurons-nous, les responsables de ces gaffounettes ne seront pas inquits car ils sont fonctionnaires du service public. 

Et heureusement que les banques ont t reprivatiss, car l'affaire du Crdit Lyonnais a cot 130 milliards de FF au pays donc aux contribuables.




> J'en crois pas mes oreilles. Mme Jean Michel Apathie dnonce sur Europe 1 les violences policires sur les militants colos gazs  bout portant lors d'un sitting.


Sur des colos surtout ceux de ce genre, c'est permis. D'ailleurs si Jean Michel Apathie le dit, c'est qu'il  tord car il a tord sur tout.

----------


## rawsrc

> D'ailleurs si Jean Michel Apathie le dit, c'est qu'il  tord car il a tord sur tout.


je ne sais pas si tu tiens  la vie mais l quand mme c'est abus  ::ptdr:: 




> J'avais dit que je n'interviendrai plus sur ce genre de choses (genre tous ceux qui crivent _le tord_ quand je me suis tu  rpter _le tort_, mais a ne veut pas rentrer), mais il y a des limites quand mme.


Juste au-dessus, pas loin, regarde voir

Reste calme *Jipt*, et toi *ddoumeche* fais tes prires, on ne sait jamais  ::ptdr::

----------


## Jipt

> Reste calme *Jipt*,


Jipt il n'en peut plus de tant de mdiocrit. C'est dsesprant.




> sacl*s* non ? Puisque j'imagine que c'est une substitution de sacr que nous avons l, un adjectif qui s'accorde en genre et en nombre  Comme les dieux (dioux)


Tu as peut-tre bien raison, mais fait trop chaud pour rflchir,  :8O: 




> C'est dans quel coin de la France que les R sont remplacs par des L ? On ne peut mme plus les rouler


Dans les cambrousses. J'ai entendu hier ou avant-hier un gars du Tarn, c'tait tout--fait a.

----------


## ABCIWEB

> Hop, petite correction et tu as l'organisation normale d'une entreprise prive du XXme. En fait tu es mauvaise langue, ils appliquent simplement le management classique, cf principe de Peter.


Je suppose que c'est de l'humour... Si l'on vire les plus comptents dans une entreprise prive c'est pour qu'ils n'acquirent pas trop de pouvoir et maintenir une hirarchie docile aux ordres du big boss et des actionnaires. Ce n'est pas dans le but de couler la boite. Pour le service public il s'agit de sabotage de grande ampleur pour crer un dysfonctionnement gnral, un dni de service dont on se servira pour dire qu'il faut privatiser.

Donc on supprime des lits dans les hpitaux, on augmente pas les effectifs tout en demandant toujours plus de services, et ensuite on nous montre les dysfonctionnements pour conclure que le priv est plus efficace. Cela n'a pas grand chose  voir avec le principe de Peter. 

Je me souviens du tmoignage d'un technicien de France Tlcom charg d'installer les lignes avant la privatisation. Subitement et durant plusieurs mois conscutifs, il leur manquait toujours des fournitures pour faire leur travail de sorte qu'ils taient oblig de diffrer leurs interventions. Et comme par hasard, c'est au bout de ces quelques mois qu'a t faite une valuation des services pour conclure qu'il tait urgent de privatiser.

Macron fait de mme avec tout le service public et  tous les niveaux. 

La rforme Blanquer qui instaure la scolarit obligatoire ds 3 ans oblige aussi les communes  aider financirement les coles prives. 



> Parmi les mesures attendues, citons la refonte de la formation des professeurs, lobligation pour les communes daider financirement les coles prives, mais surtout linstruction obligatoire ds trois ans.
> 
> Cette mesure oblige les communes  aider financirement les coles prives. Cela provoque dj le mcontentement des maires et des syndicats denseignants qui estiment que largent public na pas vocation  favoriser le dveloppement de lcole prive.


Sale temps pour les communes, on leur supprime les revenus des impts locaux qui ne seront compenss que suivant la bonne humeur du gouvernement... et donc avec des revenus infrieurs il leur faudra nanmoins financer le dveloppement des coles prives, ce qui diminuera d'autant l'argent disponible pour l'cole et les services publics. 

Cette loi dite "pour une cole de la confiance" impose aussi une "exemplarit" de la part des enseignants. Terme qui peut s'interprter dans tous les sens,  savoir une trs grande retenue et ne pas critiquer le gouvernement.
Intimidation et rappels  lordre



> Sur le terrain, ceux et celles qui sont engages au niveau syndical constatent que lattitude de leur hirarchie se durcit.
> 
>  Ces dernires semaines, de nombreux enseignants et enseignantes sexprimant sur le net ou dans les mdias ont reu des courriers de leur hirarchie, leur demandant "retenue et mesure" , explique le Snuipp-FSU. Des directeurs et directrices dont les coles ont t occupes par les parents dlves se sont entendus reprocher de ne pas les avoir fait sortir. Certains ont t convoqus par leur inspection. Sbastien Rome, directeur dcole  Lodve dans lHrault, a reu un rappel  lordre et une sanction. Il stait exprim sur les ondes de Radio France pour signifier son opposition au projet de loi de Jean-Michel Blanquer.


Interdiction pour les enseignants de s'exprimer, journalistes sous contrle, violences policires assumes sur les gilets jaunes, les cologistes et plus gnralement sur toute forme de contestation, c'est la France progressiste et dmocratique de micron.

----------


## el_slapper

Je ne sais pas si c'est volontaire, en fait. Ils me semblent plutt naviguer  vue, quand ils ne prparent pas leur communication, les gens de Macron..... Je ne serais pas surpris qu'ils croient rellement que mettre des gamins qui n'y connaissent rien soit une bonne ide - juste parce-que lesdits gamins leur ressemblent.

----------


## ABCIWEB

> Jipt il n'en peut plus de tant de mdiocrit. C'est dsesprant.


Oui pourquoi pas, mais bon les fautes d'orthographe et de conjugaison ce n'est pas ce que je trouve le plus dsesprant de nos jours... D'ailleurs coute un peu parler notre premier sinistre Edouard Philippe, ce n'est pas lui qui donne l'exemple. Et il le montre encore moins dans ses actes lui qui mprise ouvertement la culture. Ses dadas sont la boxe et l'intrt des milliardaires, point barre. Un homme entier mme s'il a trs peu de surface. 

Pour ceux qui ont un peu de temps, j'ai apprci la dernire mission "le masque et la plume". Quand je les coute, je suis en vacances. De la culture, de l'humour, des dbats contradictoires enrichissants. De nombreux livres intressants on t invoqus :  La cage dore  de Camilla Lckberg,  L'amour est aveugle  de William Boyd,  Les impatients  de Maria Pourchet,  Plaisir et ncessit  de Franoise Nyssen,   labsente  de Martine de Rabaudy. 

Le livre de Franoise Nyssen n'a pas eu de bonnes critiques pour sa langue de bois. Ancienne ministre de la culture, elle avait t choisie au dpart comme caution morale, de la mme manire que Hulot pour l'cologie. C'est expliqu en dtail  la minute 40. Et concernant la culture, la seule ambition d'Edouard Philippe tait de faire sa rforme de l'audiovisuel public pour prcisment dtruire la culture et l'information. D'o l'viction en octobre dernier de Franoise Nyssen car Phillipe prfrait un homme  lui pour mener plus facilement son entreprise de dmolition.

En guise de conclusion un dernier livre sur Macron a t voqu :  Le grand manipulateur de Marc Endeweld. Il parle des rseaux secrets de Macron. Apprendra-ton plus de choses qu'avec Juan Branco, je ne le sais pas mais le journaliste termine en disant qu'il y a un chapitre sur l'lectricit qui nous en apprendra beaucoup sur ce qui nous attend. L dessus j'ai ma petite ide. Etant donn qu'Edouard Philippe fait partie du lobbie pro nuclaire, il est trs probable que le gouvernement dcide de la construction de nombreuses centrales nuclaires, bien plus qu'il serait ncessaire, soit autant d'argent qui ne sera pas disponible pour dvelopper les nergies rellement propres et renouvelables.

Avec macron/philippe l'cologie c'est du pipo, idem pour la libert d'expression, idem pour la dmocratie, idem pour la culture, idem pour le service public, les retraites, la sant etc, etc.  Alors vraiment, c'est plus cela que les fautes d'accords que je trouve dsesprant  :;):

----------


## ABCIWEB

> Je ne sais pas si c'est volontaire, en fait. Ils me semblent plutt naviguer  vue, quand ils ne prparent pas leur communication, les gens de Macron..... Je ne serais pas surpris qu'ils croient rellement que mettre des gamins qui n'y connaissent rien soit une bonne ide - juste parce-que lesdits gamins leur ressemblent.


Oui tu as raison.

Ils n'ont pas besoin de savoir naviguer puisqu'il leur suffit de voter les lois que Macron leur ordonne de voter. C'est tout ce qu'on leur demande et de savoir de temps  autre rciter un discours prformat exactement comme un plan de vente.

Tant mieux s'il n'ont aucune proccupation pour l'intrt public, car c'est le dernier souci de macron galement. Et s'ils choisissent des gamins c'est parce qu'ils savent qu'ils ne feront pas de vague. Au dbut de leur carrire ils seront totalement obissants et feront tout pour garder leur job et en tirer un maximum de profit. A bas la morale et la rflexion, il s'agit de foncer pour se faire un maximum de pognon sur le dos des franais. 

Et puis pas besoin de convaincre, si certains se rvoltent on envoie la BAC pour un gazage gnral et des dizaines d'borgns et d'amputs pour donner l'exemple. On ne se pose pas trop de question en Macronie... on lit son manuel du parfait petit facho et a suffit.

----------


## fredoche

> Etant donn qu'Edouard Philippe fait partie du lobbie pro nuclaire, il est trs probable que le gouvernement dcide de la construction de nombreuses centrales nuclaires, bien plus qu'il serait ncessaire, soit autant d'argent qui ne sera pas disponible pour dvelopper les nergies rellement propres et renouvelables.


En mme temps si on touche pas ici au foutage de gueule intgral, je ne sais pas. Il est question d'abandonner Flamanville ces derniers jours :

https://www.europe1.fr/economie/lepr...e-jour-3907828

Un budget tripl, une catastrophe made in Areva, et Areva est une autre catastrophe  plusieurs titres.
Au demeurant  Chalon Areva est redevenu Framatome

----------


## Ryu2000

> Et s'ils choisissent des gamins c'est parce qu'ils savent qu'ils ne feront pas de vague. Au dbut de leur carrire ils seront totalement obissant et feront tout pour garder leur job


Y'en a quand mme une qui a tenue un peu tte au parti :
LREM : la dpute Agns Thill exclue du parti aprs ses propos sur la PMA

Les sondages disent que Macron et Philippe sont en train de gagner beaucoup de popularit :
Regain de popularit pour Emmanuel Macron et douard Philippe



> LE SCAN POLITIQUE - Le prsident de la Rpublique et le premier ministre connaissent un sensible regain de popularit, particulirement auprs des plus de 65 ans, selon deux enqutes BVA et Odoxa.


La confiance des Franais en Emmanuel Macron en forte hausse en juin



> La cote de popularit du prsident bondit de cinq points. 32% des sonds disent avoir une bonne opinion de son action, selon un sondage Ipsos diffus mercredi.


EDIT :
a vient de changer :
Sondage: lembellie aura t de courte dure pour Emmanuel Macron



> Toujours est-il que le chef de ltat entame lacte II de son quinquennat avec une cote de confiance trop faible. Il a russi  se dtacher du plancher atteint par Franois Hollande (16 %) mais narrive pas  remonter au niveau de Nicolas Sarkozy (38 %).


Bon a va il n'a pas encore le score d'impopularit d'Hollande.

----------


## Marco46

> L dessus j'ai ma petite ide. Etant donn qu'Edouard Philippe fait partie du lobbie pro nuclaire, il est trs probable que le gouvernement dcide de la construction de nombreuses centrales nuclaires, bien plus qu'il serait ncessaire, soit autant d'argent qui ne sera pas disponible pour dvelopper les nergies rellement propres et renouvelables.


Il n'y a pas d'nergie propre. Quand au renouvelable, considrer l'olien et le solaire comme renouvelable est une escroquerie. a a une dure de vie de 30 ans. Zro carbone  l'utilisation certes (mais pas  la construction), mais le nuclaire l'est tout autant.

Le nuclaire a l'norme avantage d'tre pilotable, pas le solaire et l'olien.

Or nos chers amis et voisins espagnols, belges, hollandais, danois, et allemands, dans leur infinie sagesse et bienveillance, sortent du nuclaire pour foutre des oliennes et des panneaux solaires partout. L'Allemagne ambitionne de sortir aussi du charbon a une chance trs courte. 

Et devine qui c'est qui va devoir maintenir l'quilibre sur tout ce bordel de rseau lectrique europen libralis ? 

C'EST NOUS PUTAIN !

Et c'est quoi qui va nous permettre d'viter (peut tre) des blackouts  l'chelle du continent ?!?

LE NUCLAIRE FRANAIS !

tonnant non ?

Du coup oui, le gouvernement franais serait bien avis de :

- affecter plus d'argent au nuclaire pour scuriser ce secteur hautement stratgique
- arrter la gabegie (100 milliards dans le vent dj) avec l'olien et le solaire vu qu'on va devoir assumer les conneries de nos voisins
- rallonger la dure de vie des centrales existantes
- peut tre bien en construire de nouvelles pour ponger les variations de prod de nos voisins (il faudra bien que quelqu'un s'y colle sinon gros gros blackouts en perspective)
- ne plus tre les dindons de la farce et faire payer le prix fort  nos voisins pour de l'lectricit de pointe quand a vente pas ou quand a vente trop se faire payer pour absorber leur production.

Et sinon pour les projets en retard :

- en tant qu'informaticiens on est vraiment mal placs pour gueuler sur a, on s'est trs bien qu' peine 1 projet sur 4 sort dans les temps
- a fait des dcennies qu'on a pas construit de nouvelles centrales, on a perdu beaucoup de savoir-faire au fil du temps, donc c'est normal que les nouveaux projets drapent salement. On paie les "conomies" de court terme ralises ces dernires annes.

----------


## benjani13

> Le livre de Franoise Nyssen n'a pas eu de bonnes critiques pour sa langue de bois. Ancienne ministre de la culture, elle avait t choisie au dpart comme caution morale, de la mme manire que Hulot pour l'cologie. C'est expliqu en dtail  la minute 40.


J'ai du mal  qualifier de caution morale une personne membre d'une secte (lanthroposophie) et qui a crer une cole relie  la dite secte o l'on embrigade les gamin. Pour ceux qui ne connaissent pas, il s'agit d'une cole dite "Steiner Waldorf" o sous prtexte d'une pdagogie plus adapte  l'enfant on en profite pour enrler les gamins dans lanthroposophie. Malgr les dngations de Nyssen, des lves ont tmoign que son cole tait  100% dans le cadre d'une cole Steiner Waldorf et que les rites occultes de l'anthroposophie y sont pratiqu (dans le dos des parents) comme dans toutes ces coles.

https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fran%C...ne_du_possible
Voir notamment la dernire partie sur l'cole de Nyssen : https://www.monde-diplomatique.fr/2018/07/MALET/58830

Et puis au final elle s'est fait jete car elle trainait des casseroles dans sa maison d'dition Acte Sud o on commenait  dcouvrir des magouilles.

----------


## fredoche

> Et sinon pour les projets en retard :
> 
> - en tant qu'informaticiens on est vraiment mal placs pour gueuler sur a, on s'est trs bien qu' peine 1 projet sur 4 sort dans les temps
> - a fait des dcennies qu'on a pas construit de nouvelles centrales, on a perdu beaucoup de savoir-faire au fil du temps, donc c'est normal que les nouveaux projets drapent salement. On paie les "conomies" de court terme ralises ces dernires annes.


l dessus il y aurait beaucoup  dire, de tes 2 phrases

Sur l'informatique, sur ce problme typiquement franco-franais... dont j'ai beaucoup d'ides sur le pourquoi du comment

L'analyse a t faite en son temps de ce que Areva et Lauvergeon sont en responsabilit sur la faillite des projets EPR, parce que on a voulu faire d'un fabricant de chaudire (framatome ) un concepteur de centrales compltes clefs en main (areva), alors que auparavant EDF tait maitre duvre de ces projets de centrale. Le fabricant de chaudires est redevenu fabricant de chaudires et on ne parlera pas des milliards d'euros qui auront t fums dans l'aventure.

Mais que tu compares les 2, il faudrait peut-tre pointer o se situe le mal. J'ai bien peur que dans notre beau pays, trs accroch  ses hirarchies litistes, il n'y a pas cette capacit au recul.

----------


## benjani13

> Y'en a quand mme une qui a tenue un peu tte au parti :
> LREM : la dpute Agns Thill exclue du parti aprs ses propos sur la PMA


Plutt que citer cette bigote tu aurait pu citer les diffrents membres de LREM qui ont d'eux mme fait un pas de ct, ou encore ce dput LREM qui interpelle vigoureusement l'Etat et le gouvernement sur la disparition du jeune Steve  Nantes suite  une charge policire :




> 'il ne m'appartient pas de me prononcer sur les conclusions des enqutes  venir, je crois de mon devoir de parlementaire et d'lu de la majorit de m'exprimer aujourd'hui. Je suis lu d'une majorit qui a inscrit la bienveillance, et le respect de la dignit humaine au cur de ses valeurs. Je suis lu d'une majorit qui a fait de l'valuation de l'action de l'Etat une mission essentielle des parlementaires. Et lorsque la premire rponse de l'Etat, par la voix de son reprsentant, et avant mme que ne soit diligente l'enqute de l'IGPN, consiste  dclarer, trois jours aprs les faits, que l'intervention policire s'est droule de manire proportionne, je le dis sans ambages : l'Etat se met en faute. Parce que nul ne saurait considrer comme proportionne une intervention qui conduit une dizaine de jeunes  se jeter dans la Loire.
> 
> Lorsque le reprsentant de l'Etat rappelle, par un communiqu lapidaire, les rgles d'organisation de manifestations, et met en garde contre des rassemblements festifs  caractre musical non autoriss, alors qu'est prvu un rassemblement de solidarit envers les proches du jeune disparu, et d'expression de l'motion populaire, le tout sans un mot de compassion, je le dis sans ambages : l'Etat se met en faute.


http://www.leparisien.fr/faits-diver...19-8109201.php

a c'est du courage! Mais toi, t'es toujours  l'ouest...


Sinon, ct police, enfin un policier a t suspendu. Un des policiers qui on tabass  terre? Un qui a borgner? Ou encore peut tre le commandant qui boxait des manifestants? Non non, c'est Alexandre Langlois qui est suspendu, le policier syndicaliste, trop critique envers sa hirarchie, cette dernire l'a suspendu. Il n'avait pourtant pas t sanctionn lors du conseil de discipline, mais la hirarchie policire qui avait le dernier mot a tranch.

https://www.lexpress.fr/actualite/so...e_2087687.html

Message d'Alexandre Langlois sur sa sanction sur le site de son syndicat : https://vigimi.fr/f/actualites-fr/en...sieur-castaner


Jrome Rodrigues, un des gilets jaunes borgn par un tir de LBD, a obtenu auprs du tribunal administratif que le dossier d'enqute de l'IGPN lui soit transmis. Le tribunal administratif ordonne au ministre de l'intrieur et au prfet de police de Paris de lui transmettre. Ces dernier s'y refuse, n'appliquant pas une dcision de justice les concernant... 

https://www.francetvinfo.fr/economie...r_3517721.html

----------


## Jon Shannow

Bon, comme le RPR tait devenu l'UMP, puis l'UMP est devenu LR. Comme le FN est devenu le RN. EM est devenu LREM pour "La Rpublique En Marche". Je pense qu'il est temps pour ce jeune parti de changer  nouveau, de faon  tre parfaitement raccord avec la politique mene par le gouvernement et vote par les dputs.

Voici une vidos qui montre l'ide que ce fait LREM de la libert de la presse. https://www.facebook.com/PutainMaisC...90727171057000

Donc, je crois qu'il est temps de remplacer LREM par LDEM : La Dictature En Marche !

----------


## Jon Shannow

Cette anne, on change la mthode

----------


## benjani13

> Bon, comme le RPR tait devenu l'UMP, puis l'UMP est devenu LR. Comme le FN est devenu le RN. EM est devenu LREM pour "La Rpublique En Marche". Je pense qu'il est temps pour ce jeune parti de changer  nouveau, de faon  tre parfaitement raccord avec la politique mene par le gouvernement et vote par les dputs.
> 
> Voici une vidos qui montre l'ide que ce fait LREM de la libert de la presse. https://www.facebook.com/PutainMaisC...90727171057000
> 
> Donc, je crois qu'il est temps de remplacer LREM par LDEM : La Dictature En Marche !


Si on suit la logique, EM (En marche) est devenue LREM (Les Rpublicains - En Marche), qui devrait donc dsormais devenir RNLREM  ::aie:: 

Concernant le BAC, tmoignage sur Twitter d'un prof qui a apparemment t oblig de valider des notes sans voir ni copies ni bordereaux: https://twitter.com/coffeeandpupils/...14676589826049

----------


## Gunny

Sans prendre position sur le projet en lui-mme, j'ai trouv le contraste des chiffres... intressant :

Des chercheurs veulent planter des milliards d'arbres pour rguler le rchauffement climatique, selon leur tude publie ce jeudi.



> Selon Thomas Crowther, le cot de ce projet pourrait s'lever  300 milliards de dollars.


En France, l'vasion fiscale c'est 100 milliards d'euros par an
100 Milliards par an... en France seulement ! Si la France liminait l'vasion fiscale, elle pourrait  elle seule financer ce projet en  peine 3 ans...

----------


## Ryu2000

> Si la France liminait l'vasion fiscale, elle pourrait  elle seule financer ce projet en  peine 3 ans...


Ouais mais alors a c'est totalement impossible, c'est beaucoup trop utopiste comme projet.
Je sais que "avec des si on mettrait Paris en bouteille" mais l a va trop loin.
La seule faon d'liminer l'vasion fiscale c'est de mettre les impts  0%  ::ptdr:: 

Aprs c'est toujours sympa de planter des arbres, si au lieu d'organiser une COP chaque anne les pays participaient  une cagnotte pour planter des arbres ce serait plus constructif.
En Afrique des zones dsertiques ont t transform en fort.

----------


## rawsrc

> En France, l'vasion fiscale c'est 100 milliards d'euros par an
> 100 Milliards par an... en France seulement ! Si la France liminait l'vasion fiscale, elle pourrait  elle seule financer ce projet en  peine 3 ans...


a m'a toujours fait marrer ces estimations, c'est comme jouer au loto  ::ptdr:: 

le meilleur exemple c'est la Sude qui avait estim en 2010 (si je m'en souviens bien) la fraude fiscale  6.5 milliards de couronnes sudoise par an. Depuis l'avnement de la socit sans cash (ou presque) avec une traabilit totale des changes, l'Etat sudois a t finalement oblig de baisser de prs de 50 % ses estimations de fraude fiscale. Et encore maintenant, ils ne parlent presque plus qu'exclusivement d'vasion fiscale des socits qui malgr toutes les lois arrivent toujours  contourner lgalement la lgislation fiscale sudoise.

Bref, c'est un peu du vent toutes ces estimations. a permet juste de faire passer plus facilement les textes instaurant un contrle gnralis des populations.

----------


## zecreator

> Cette anne, on change la mthode


De toute faon, le BAC a donne pas plus de boulot. Quand on voit le nombre de BAC +X qui postulent au Ple Emploi, c'est une catastrophe.

----------


## ABCIWEB

> J'ai du mal  qualifier de caution morale une personne membre d'une secte (lanthroposophie) et qui a crer une cole relie  la dite secte o l'on embrigade les gamin. Pour ceux qui ne connaissent pas, il s'agit d'une cole dite "Steiner Waldorf" o sous prtexte d'une pdagogie plus adapte  l'enfant on en profite pour enrler les gamins dans lanthroposophie. Malgr les dngations de Nyssen, des lves ont tmoign que son cole tait  100% dans le cadre d'une cole Steiner Waldorf et que les rites occultes de l'anthroposophie y sont pratiqu (dans le dos des parents) comme dans toutes ces coles.
> 
> https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fran%C...ne_du_possible
> Voir notamment la dernire partie sur l'cole de Nyssen : https://www.monde-diplomatique.fr/2018/07/MALET/58830
> 
> Et puis au final elle s'est fait jete car elle trainait des casseroles dans sa maison d'dition Acte Sud o on commenait  dcouvrir des magouilles.


Oui le terme "caution morale" n'tait sans doute pas le mieux choisi, mais c'tait pour dire "quelqu'un qui a un rapport avec la culture". D'ailleurs initialement c'tait Lela Slimani qui avait t prssentie pour ce poste (crivaine prix Goncourt 2016) mais elle a dclin l'offre. Sans doute avec raison car elle aurait certainement t vire elle aussi pour mieux faire passer les rformes voulues par Edouard Philippe dont le but est de dcimer l'audiovisuel public pour le rduire  un mdia au seul service du gouvernement. Par exemple, cela ne m'tonnerait pas du tout qu'une mission comme Envoy spcial qui fait des investigations sur les multinationales, soit supprime dans les prochaines annes sous prtexte de faire des conomies. 

Et au passage,  l'occasion de la nomination de Franck Riester comme ministre de la culture, le groupe UDI dont il tait le co prsident, a rejoint LREM. Certes, ils taient dj trs proches, mais il n'y pas de petits profits pour LREM. On est trs loin de proccupations culturelles, tout comme Franck Riester commercial de formation puis homme politique et dont la seule intrusion dans le monde de la culture (selon wiki) a t de faire un rapport sur la cration musicale et diversit  lre numrique avec Alain Chamfort et Daniel Colling. 

Sans remettre en cause aucune de ces personnes ni le rapport lui-mme, c'est un peu lger pour tre lgitim comme ministre de la culture. C'est pour cela que je parlais de "caution morale" pour Franoise Nyssen qui elle au moins travaillait dans le milieu de l'dition depuis de nombreuses annes. Mais tu as raison, j'aurais du parler de "rfrences culturelles".

----------


## Ryu2000

En parlant la fuite venait d'un lyce priv :
Bac 2019: la fuite des sujets viendrait du lyce Ozar-Hatorah de Crteil
Otzar Hatorah




> De toute faon, le BAC a donne pas plus de boulot. Quand on voit le nombre de BAC +X qui postulent au Ple Emploi, c'est une catastrophe.


Cette anne le BAC a t donn encore plus facilement que d'habitude.
En effet avoir un diplme n'assure pas du tout de trouver un travail.

Les tudes a occupe les jeunes avant leur entr dans le monde du RSA, pendant qu'ils glandent  la FAC ils ne sont pas  Pole Emploi.
Donc autant faire un doctorat en allant  BAC+8.

----------


## Darkzinus

> De toute faon, le BAC a donne pas plus de boulot. .


Clairement, c'est juste un diplme ncessaire pour pouvoir continuer ses tudes (donc pas loin d'tre indispensable) mme s'il n'est aucunement slectif.

----------


## Ryu2000

Un dput LREM veut renationaliser les autoroutes



> *Son ide a tout dun montage financier un peu diabolique*. Elle aurait t juge pas con par le secrtaire gnral de llyse, Alexis Kohler, pas insensible  lide de renverser limage de prsident trop libral qui colle  Emmanuel Macron. Vraisemblablement pas insensible non plus au fait que le projet de loi dorientation des mobilits vot le 18 juin dernier et qui doit passer en commission mixte paritaire le 10 juillet, ne soit toujours pas financ. Concrtement, il manque 500 millions deuros par an  ltat pour raliser tous les engagements prvus dans ce texte.
> 
> Pour y remdier, Jean-Baptiste Djebbari propose de crer une socit anonyme  capitaux 100 % publics, qui serait *charge dexploiter les autoroutes pour le compte de ltat  la fin des concessions en 2032 pour les premires puis en 2036 pour les autres* comme ASF qui gre lautoroute A20 et lautoroute A9. Bien sr, cest loin...
> 
> Mais cette socit suppose percevoir  terme les recettes des pages pourrait -puisquelle sera dote de revenus futures- emprunter. *On pourrait lever de la dette ds 2020* assure le dput qui a fait ses comptes: avec deux milliards deuros dexcdent brut dexploitation, cette entreprise pourrait emprunter jusqu 600 millions deuros par an. Le but? Financer des infrastructures de transports dont les territoires ont besoin. Ces fameux territoires avec lesquels l encore le prsident de la Rpublique connat quelques frictions.
> 
> La socit prterait donc de largent aux rgions qui, en retour, paieraient une location pour les concessions dtenues par ltat. Elles pourraient lever un impt supplmentaire (taxe sur les bureaux, cotaxe rgionale) si elles le souhaitaient pour financer de nouveaux projets. Une faon dessayer de se rabibocher avec les lus rgionaux dont les lections auront lieu en 2021.


Le truc marrant c'est a :



> * lheure o le PS, la France Insoumise et Les Rpublicains sunissent pour boycotter la privatisation dADP*, celui qui fut rapporteur du projet de loi de la SNCF a bien compris quune renationalisation des autoroutes pourrait tre populaire dans une opinion publique qui ne porte pas les concessionnaires dans son cur. Nos concitoyens ont le sentiment que les socits dautoroute se goinfrent sur leur dos, assure le parlementaire.


D'aprs moi si le PS ou l'UMP tait au pouvoir il privatiserait galement l'aroport de Paris, mais l ils disent qu'ils sont oppos  ce projet.

----------


## David_g

> En parlant la fuite *venait* d'un lyce priv :
> Bac 2019: la fuite des sujets *viendrait* du lyce Ozar-Hatorah de Crteil
> Otzar Hatorah


 ::roll::

----------


## Jipt

> mais l ils disent *qui* sont oppos  ce projet.


Et alors c'est qui ?

Toi qui sais tout

----------


## Ryu2000

> 


Ouais dsol, c'est une faute de frappe...
Mais a va c'est crit correctement juste aprs.




> Et alors c'est qui ?



Et sinon l'ide de privatiser les services publics a vient des GOPE de l'UE.
C'est li  la rgle des 3% (le dficit doit tre infrieur  3% du PIB), qui vient du trait de Maastricht.

----------


## fredoche

> Et au passage,  l'occasion de la nomination de Franck Riester comme ministre de la culture, le groupe UDI dont il tait le co prsident, a rejoint LREM. Certes, ils taient dj trs proches, mais il n'y pas de petits profits pour LREM. On est trs loin de proccupations culturelles, tout comme Franck Riester commercial de formation puis homme politique et dont la seule intrusion dans le monde de la culture (selon wiki) a t de faire un rapport sur la cration musicale et diversit  lre numrique avec Alain Chamfort et Daniel Colling. 
> 
> Sans remettre en cause aucune de ces personnes ni le rapport lui-mme, c'est un peu lger pour tre lgitim comme ministre de la culture. C'est pour cela que je parlais de "caution morale" pour Franoise Nyssen qui elle au moins travaillait dans le milieu de l'dition depuis de nombreuses annes. Mais tu as raison, j'aurais du parler de "rfrences culturelles".


Riester a t un des btisseurs du systme HADOPI




> D'aprs moi si le PS ou l'UMP tait au pouvoir il privatiserait galement l'aroport de Paris, mais l ils disent qu'ils sont oppos  ce projet.


fort probablement

Ce n'est pas du "grammar nazi", c'est bien une faute de vocabulaire qui change compltement le sens de la phrase et justifie la question pose par Jipt

C'est au risque de se rpter la mme chose que pour un langage informatique, o si cette rigueur des mots et du langage n'est pas respecte, les rsultats peuvent s'avrer rocambolesques si ce n'est nuisible (Voir Boeing 737 max par exemple).
Quand je vois le nombre de mecs qui se prsentent comme des pointures dans tel ou tel langage et le nombres d'erreurs qu'ils peuvent commettre  la ligne, j'ai de srieux doutes. Et moi personnellement je sais comment j'orienterais mes entretiens d'embauche pour des gens censs crire des programmes.

----------


## Ryu2000

> fort probablement


Voil !  :8-): 

Donc voter a ne sert  rien.  ::P: 
Notre dmocratie c'est du thtre, quoi qu'on vote c'est la mme politique.
2012 : L'UMP est nulle je vais voter PS
2017 : Le PS et l'UMP sont nuls je vais voter LREM
Et pas de bol LREM n'est pas mieux que le PS ou l'UMP.

Peut-tre qu'on fera gagner des nationalistes juste avant que la crise conomique explose, comme a on pourra discrditer le nationalisme pendant des dcennies encore.




> c'est bien une faute de vocabulaire qui change compltement le sens de la phrase et justifie la question pose par Jipt


Bon alors dans le cas prsent si vous voulez, peut-tre qu'un mot  t crit  la place d'un autre mot.
Ce que je veux dire c'est que c'est le membre qui a crit le plus de messages juste pour agresser quelqu'un qui a fait une faute de grammaire, de conjugaison, de choix de mot.
Il y a moyen d'tre plus diplomate. Quelque part a ne sert  rien d'crire un message pour se moquer de quelqu'un qui a fait une faute.
Ce n'est pas vident de ne pas faire de faute, tout le monde ne matrise pas toutes les rgles...

Est-ce que tout le monde avait 20/20 en dicte ?
Est-ce que tout le monde a le niveau de Bernard Pivot ?
Le Franais est une des langues les plus compliqu au monde, les accords et la conjugaison c'est l'enfer...
Bon l'orthographe c'est facile parce qu'il y a des dictionnaires dans les navigateurs, mais il est parfois possible de confondre 2 mots. (par exemple les verbes "tre" et "serrer" au futur ou au conditionnel)




> Quand je vois le nombre de mecs qui se prsentent comme des pointures dans tel ou tel langage


C'est plus facile d'crire en C qu'en Franais.
En plus ton IDE te prvient des erreurs de syntaxe et le compilateur te donne le reste des erreurs.
Quelqu'un peut tre excellent dans diffrents langages informatique mais nul en Franais.

Aprs les gens peuvent comprendre le sens, mme si tout est faux, grce au contexte,  moins que vous soyez aussi coinc qu'un compilateur...

Je vais mettre ce vieux paragraphe a va peut-tre nerver Jipt :



> Sleon une dtue de l'Uvinertis de Cmabrigde, l'odrre des ltteers dnas un mot n'a pas d'ipmrotncae, la suele coshe ipmrotnate est que la pmeirre et la drenire lteetrs sinoet  la bnnoe pclae. Le rsete peut rte dnas un dsrorde ttoal et vuos puoevz tujoruos lrie snas porblme. C'est prace que le creaveu hmauin ne lit pas chuaqe ltetre elle-mme, mias le mot cmome un tuot.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Je vais mettre ce vieux paragraphe a va peut-tre nerver Jipt :


Ben, non. Comme moi, a va l'amuser. Dans le texte que tu postes, Ryu, seul l'ordre des lettres de chaque mot est chang. Mais, si on arrive  le lire, c'est justement parce que chaque mot est crit correctement et que c'est grammaticalement correct. Sinon, a serait rellement illisible (presque autant que certains de tes posts  ::mouarf:: )

----------


## Ryu2000

Billets d'avion: La France va mettre en place une cotaxe de 1,50  18 euros



> Lcotaxe, qui ne sappliquera quaux vols partant de France et non  ceux arrivant, sera de 1,50 euro en classe co pour les vols intrieurs et intra-europens, de 9 euros pour ces vols en classe affaire, de 3 euros pour les vols en classe co hors UE et de 18 euros pour ces vols en classe affaire, a-t-elle prcis.
> 
> Cette taxe devrait rapporter 182 millions deuros  partir de 2020, qui seront consacrs  des investissements pour des infrastructures de transports plus cologiques, notamment le ferroviaire, selon la ministre.


Je m'en fous, je ne prend pas l'avion  ::P:

----------


## benjani13

Concernant les profs greviste, Blanquer annonce des sanctions:



> Il y aura une procdure pour chacun des professeurs grvistes, avertit Jean-Michel Blanquer


https://www.francetvinfo.fr/societe/...r_3528353.html




> "Les correcteur grvistes taient de l'ordre de 2 000 sur un total de 175 000, donc un tout petit nombre", a soulign Jean-Michel Blanquer. "Ils auront bien videmment des sanctions financires : la suppression de chaque jour de paye depuis le 1er jour o ils auront eu les copies jusqu'au jour o ils les ont rendues, puisqu'ils sont rputs avoir fait grve pendant cette priode", a dtaill le ministre. Et de commenter : "a n'est pas une surprise, je l'avais annonc depuis plusieurs jours. Ceux qui ont fait a ont pris leur responsabilit en le faisant."

----------


## Invit

> Concernant les profs greviste, Blanquer annonce des sanctions:


Quand il parle de sanctions, il parle de la suppression des jours de paie ou d'autre chose ? Parce que c'est systmatique il me semble. Un jour de grve = un jour pay en moins. Il y a quelque chose que je ne comprends pas.

----------


## Marco46

> Quand il parle de sanctions, il parle de la suppression des jours de paie ou d'autre chose ? Parce que c'est systmatique il me semble. Un jour de grve = un jour pay en moins. Il y a quelque chose que je ne comprends pas.


Ya rien  comprendre, des profs "_terroristes_" ont "_pris en otage_" d'innocents bacheliers. Il *faut dire* que des sanctions seront prises, peu importe qu'elles existent ou non, et peu importe si le ministre a donn sciemment des ordres parfaitement illgaux (remplacement des notes de l'examen par une moyenne par ex).

C'est a LREM. Du n'importe nawak  l'arrache en permanence. Chaque jour pousse la connerie prcdente vers la sortie.

----------


## Jipt

> Ben, non. Comme moi, a va l'amuser.


Mme pas, tu sais.

a m'puise, en fait. C'est petit, minable, ridicule, son plan tordu, juste pour montrer qu'on peut comprendre son texte.
Nous oui, francophones de naissance. Mais ceux qui viennent lire ici de l'autre bout du monde ?
Et cet aspect, les posteurs l'oublient tout le temps.
Je le redis, quand je me retrouve sur des forums techniques anglophones  fautes, je souffre le martyre. a doit donc fonctionner pareillement dans l'autre sens, alors amis lecteurs des quatre coins du monde, bon courage avec la nouvelle orthographe non officielle dont la seule rgle est "_j'cris comme je le sens et d3m3rd3z-vous._"

Dans ce domaine tu n'es qu'un plouc, ryu, et si je me permets cette rflexion c'est parce que je me suis senti agress par ta grande image suite  ma question pourtant justifie, il n'y a qu' lire les commentaires de fredoche et Jon.
En plus elle t'a permis de te relire, de voir la faute et de la corriger.
Mais au lieu de dire "merci" tu insultes ceux qui te posent une question pour mieux essayer de comprendre ta bouse de texte, c'est franchement lamentable.

Allez, dtendons-nous avec le gag de Jon l'autre jour,  propos des dtraqueurs et des dtracteurs. Il m'est venu a dans la tte :
on avait rendez-vous pour la manif mais un dtracteur n'a pas pu venir, il n'avait plus de carburant.
Tout le monde est d'accord ? Alors en fait 
on avait rendez-vous pour la manif mais un des tracteurs n'a pas pu venir, il n'avait plus de carburant.

Aucune erreur de grammaire, de syntaxe ou d'accord, et pourtant deux sens bien diffrents. Et mme le contexte ne permet pas de deviner la phrase juste (<--- message pour ceux qui disent "a se devinait").
Alors, crire  l'oreille et ne pas faire attention, c'est bien ce que je dis toujours, c'est se foutre de la gueule du monde et *ne surtout pas respecter les lecteurs*.
*C'est crire pour soi.*
*Aucun intrt.*

Et aprs ce HS, retour au thme du fil :



> [...] le gouvernement nest quun ramassis interchangeable de pantins bouffis et arrogants, et [que] le temps est venu de nous lever tous ensemble pour exercer notre pouvoir.


in _Lge de raison_

----------


## benjani13

> Quand il parle de sanctions, il parle de la suppression des jours de paie ou d'autre chose ? Parce que c'est systmatique il me semble. Un jour de grve = un jour pay en moins. Il y a quelque chose que je ne comprends pas.


Quand bien mme tout serait dans les clous, est-ce normale pour le ministre de l'ducation d'aller rpandre une volont manifeste de vengeance dans les mdias?

----------


## Ryu2000

> est-ce normale pour le ministre de l'ducation d'aller rpandre une volont manifeste de vengeance dans les mdias?


Ben ouais il faut montrer que le gouvernement ne tolre pas n'importe quoi.
a peut dcourager d'autres groupes de faire la grve.

Le gouvernement va peut-tre appliquer des sanctions exceptionnelles pour avoir foutu le bordel pendant le BAC.
a ne donne pas une trs bonne image de l'ducation nationale, les notes ont t plus relev que d'habitude...




> je me suis senti agress par ta grande image suite


Oh pauvre petit chaton  ::(:  ::calim2::  ::calim2::  ::calim2::

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Mais au lieu de dire "merci" tu insultes ceux qui te posent une question pour mieux essayer de comprendre ta bouse de texte, c'est franchement lamentable.


J'ai connu le mme genre d'attitude avec un autre hurluberlu, qui me traite de "grammar nazi" et qui s'tonne que je ne suis pas gentil avec lui par la suite...  ::roll:: 
Mais bon.




> Allez, dtendons-nous avec le gag de Jon l'autre jour,  propos des dtraqueurs et des dtracteurs.


J'aime tre pris en exemple...  ::oops::   ::mouarf:: 




> Il m'est venu a dans la tte :
> on avait rendez-vous pour la manif mais un dtracteur n'a pas pu venir, il n'avait plus de carburant.
> Tout le monde est d'accord ? Alors en fait 
> on avait rendez-vous pour la manif mais un des tracteurs n'a pas pu venir, il n'avait plus de carburant.
> 
> Aucune erreur de grammaire, de syntaxe ou d'accord, et pourtant deux sens bien diffrents. Et mme le contexte ne permet pas de deviner la phrase juste (<--- message pour ceux qui disent "a se devinait").
> Alors, crire  l'oreille et ne pas faire attention, c'est bien ce que je dis toujours, c'est se foutre de la gueule du monde et *ne surtout pas respecter les lecteurs*.
> *C'est crire pour soi.*
> *Aucun intrt.*


Juste un rappel  un autre sujet, que tu as lanc, il y a peu...


Et, le fameux texte sur la ponctuation, qui me fait toujours rire...

----------


## Invit

> Il *faut dire* que des sanctions seront prises, peu importe qu'elles existent ou non, et peu importe si le ministre a donn sciemment des ordres parfaitement illgaux (remplacement des notes de l'examen par une moyenne par ex).
> 
> C'est a LREM. Du n'importe nawak  l'arrache en permanence. Chaque jour pousse la connerie prcdente vers la sortie.


C'est ce qui m'inquite (enfin, entre autres, on n'est pas  a prs). Ils ont montr qu'ils ne s'arrteraient pas  de btes questions lgales quand ils ont "rquisitionn" les employs hospitaliers en arrt maladie. 
En gros, en disant "je vais sanctionner, je vais enlever des jours de paie", est-ce qu'il essaie simplement de faire croire qu'habituellement les fonctionnaires sont pays quand il sont en grve (c'est la mthode Panier de Yoplait avec ses vrais morceaux de fruits), ou est-ce qu'il aurait prvu des sanctions parfaitement illgales pour le coup, et qu'il essaie de prparer le terrain auprs de l'opinion publique ?




> Quand bien mme tout serait dans les clous, est-ce normal pour le ministre de l'ducation d'aller rpandre une volont manifeste de vengeance dans les mdias?


Normal non, un employeur qui descend publiquement ses employs est un employeur excrable. Mais a fait un bon moment qu'ils le font. Pour les enseignants, prs de 20 ans. Peut-tre un peu dans le but d'conomiser des clopinettes sur les quelques avantages de la profession, plus probablement pour que l'opinion publique soit moins dfavorable aux privatisations.

----------


## MiaowZedong

Bon, je voudrais rpondre  de nombreuses choses, mais je n'ai pas le temps de rpondre  tout, voil dj sur la flicaille...





> Que s'est il pass  Nantes la nuit du 21 juin? Un concert techno avait lieu en bord des quais de la Loire, avec plusieurs milliers de ftards. La police a rclam l'arrt de la musique vers 4H30, intervention des CRS et de la BAC, bastonnade gnrale, tout y passe : lacrymo, LBD, grenades de dsencerclement, tabassages. _On sent lexprience acquises face aux gilets jaunes._
> 
> C'est dj pas glorieux mais l a a finit en plus avec au moins 14 personnes tombs dans la Loire. Plus exactement 14 personnes repches. Un jeune homme est port disparu depuis (sans savoir si il est tomb dans la Loire ou non).
> 
> Vido: https://twitter.com/CerveauxNon/stat...89562512621569
> https://twitter.com/davduf/status/1143102042430480384
> Tmoignages: https://www.facebook.com/Nantes.Revo...type=1&theater
> https://www.letelegramme.fr/loire-at...9-12320526.php
> https://www.ouest-france.fr/pays-de-...police-6413519





> Les menaces ne restent pas cantonn aux changes dans la presse. Voici une affiche diffuse par le syndicat Alliance sur son compte Twitter:
> 
> Pice jointe 484286
> 
> _Verra on des articles sur les "sditieux", les "factieux", ceux qui veulent "renverser la rpublique"  comme on en a vu tant  propose des gilets jaunes? a me semble beaucoup plus clair ici pourtant._


L on retrouve chez toi ce qui m'insupporte chez les gilets jaunes et leurs partisans: le nombrilisme d'un mouvement qui se considre plus lgitime que tout, et que tout ce qui est nouveau pour lui est nouveau pour tous.

Que les policiers sont les pires ennemis de l'tat de droit n'est pas nouveau. Qu'ils soient violentset ultraviolents pour certaines units (CRS, BAC...) n'est pas nouveau. Ce n'est pas "l'exprience acquise face au gilets jaunes" mais juste les flics qui se comportent en flics.

Pour te dire  quel point c'est ancien, on considre habituellement que la premire description de l'tat de droit est dans les textes des philosophes Chinois du "_fa jia_" (traduit par "lgisme" ou "ralisme"), il y a 2,300 ans. Et dedans, les thoriciens Chinois antiques, expliquent que la pire menace pour l'tat, outre les ennemis extrieurs, rside dans ceux chargs d'appliquer les lois, et que donc l'essence de la bonne gouvernance, c'est le contrle strict de ces officiels (on ne spare pas encore les policiers des juges ou des administrateurs  cette poque). En 24 sicles, les choses n'ont pas tellement changes: pour avoir une bonne gouvernance, il faut que ceux  qui la socit confie des responsabilitsce qui inclut bien sr les policierssoit soumis  un contrle strict et impitoyable. Quand les policiers sont libres de faire ce qu'ils veulent, il est invitable qu'il y ait les drives que tu constates.

Cela dit, pour ne pas faire que charger la police, il faut aussi se souvenir que le cur de mtier des policiers, c'est d'appliquer la loi par la violence lors ce que c'est ncessaire. Si des gens dansent sur une musique quelconque  4h30 du matin, le jour de la Fte de la Musique, sur un quai sans riverains  dranger, le premier coupable de la bousculade c'est le sombre imbcile qui a crut bon de faire intervenir la police. Les policiers ne sont pas de bisounours ou des mdiateurs, les appeler lorsqu'il n'y a, _a priori_, pas besoin de violence c'est prendre la responsabilit d'une probable dgnrescence de la situation.

----------


## Invit

> Cela dit, pour ne pas faire que charger la police, il faut aussi se souvenir que le cur de mtier des policiers, c'est d'appliquer la loi par la violence lors ce que c'est ncessaire. Si des gens dansent sur une musique quelconque  4h30 du matin, le jour de la Fte de la Musique, sur un quai sans riverains  dranger, le *premier coupable de la bousculade c'est le sombre imbcile* qui a cru bon de faire intervenir la police. Les policiers ne sont pas de bisounours ou des mdiateurs, les appeler lorsqu'il n'y a, _a priori_, pas besoin de violence c'est prendre la responsabilit d'une probable dgnrescence de la situation.


Son crime tant d'tre un imbcile, on peut difficilement le lui reprocher. 
Si tant est que les flics ne s'y sont pas dirigs de leur propre chef  la fin des festivits, mus par le son de la tech qui signifie impunit totale (de mme que barbeuc la nuit sur la plage). J'ai vu a bien des fois dans la campagne bretonne (o ils envoient les cow boys de la banlieue parisienne en vacances en t). Ils se dplacent volontiers jusqu'au fin fond des Monts d'Arre parfois.

----------


## benjani13

> L on retrouve chez toi ce qui m'insupporte chez les gilets jaunes et leurs partisans: le nombrilisme d'un mouvement qui se considre plus lgitime que tout, et que tout ce qui est nouveau pour lui est nouveau pour tous.
> 
> Que les policiers sont les pires ennemis de l'tat de droit n'est pas nouveau. Qu'ils soient violentset ultraviolents pour certaines units (CRS, BAC...) n'est pas nouveau. Ce n'est pas "l'exprience acquise face au gilets jaunes" mais juste les flics qui se comportent en flics.
> 
> Pour te dire  quel point c'est ancien, on considre habituellement que la premire description de l'tat de droit est dans les textes des philosophes Chinois du "_fa jia_" (traduit par "lgisme" ou "ralisme"), il y a 2,300 ans.


"l'exprience acquises face au gilets jaunes" tait une blague, mais tu peux concd que si les violences policire ont lieux de tout temps, l ils sont bien chauds quand mme. C'tait le sens de cette boutade, ils se sont chauffs dans les manifs.

Je n'ai jamais dit que la violence policire avait dbut avec les gilets jaunes, ni mme que, personnellement, je l'aurait dcouvert avec les gilets jaunes. Par contre y a une prise de conscience plus gnrale,  partir de l soit on en profite pour faire quelque chose, soit comme toi on dit qu'aucun sujet ne vaut le coup d'tre trait (par ce que pas plus lgitime qu'un autre) ou encore comme tu sembles le dire, puisque a a exist de tout temps, alors pourquoi s'en plaindre aujourd'hui plutt qu'hier? Donc on fait rien. C'est a ton point de vue? Srieusement? a mne o ton raisonnement? 

Il y a des gens moins nombrilistes que toi justement qui sont pass au dessus de ces ressentiments. Des collectifs de banlieue, qui on affich leurs critiques sur le fait que les manifestants dnoncent des violences qu'ils ont ignor jusque l, se sont tout de mme associer avec eux, on fait des runions, des manifs, tous ensemble, car dans le malheur devenu partag, l'action collective deviens possible.

Et toi tu fais quoi? Quand je tente d'alerter sur la mort d'un jeune toi tu polmique sur qui est le plus lgitime pour parler de violences, et tu discrdites. Qui, entre toi et moi,  des niveaux trs trs faibles certes, fait quelque chose?




> Cela dit, pour ne pas faire que charger la police, il faut aussi se souvenir que le cur de mtier des policiers, c'est d'appliquer la loi par la violence lors ce que c'est ncessaire. Si des gens dansent sur une musique quelconque  4h30 du matin, le jour de la Fte de la Musique, sur un quai sans riverains  dranger, le premier coupable de la bousculade c'est le sombre imbcile qui a crut bon de faire intervenir la police. Les policiers ne sont pas de bisounours ou des mdiateurs, les appeler lorsqu'il n'y a, _a priori_, pas besoin de violence c'est prendre la responsabilit d'une probable dgnrescence de la situation.


Perdu. Au dernires nouvelles c'est un commissaire qui a dcid de faire arrter le concert par la force:



> Sur place, cest le commissaire en charge du dispositif, Grgoire C. qui aurait pris la dcision dintervenir vers 4h30, pour faire arrter la dernire sono qui navait pas  respect  lordre de couper la musique  4h.


https://www.marianne.net/societe/ou-...nantes-plainte

----------


## Jipt

> Aux dernires nouvelles c'est un commissaire qui a dcid de faire arrter le concert par la force:
> 
> https://www.marianne.net/societe/ou-...nantes-plainte


C'tait pourtant pas compliqu de "tomber" le breaker gnral sans en arriver  cette dmonstration de force.

Au fait, on a retrouv le corps ? Quelle piti, quel malheur pour les parents,  ::cry::

----------


## benjani13

> C'tait pourtant pas compliqu de "tomber" le breaker gnral sans en arriver  cette dmonstration de force.
> 
> Au fait, on a retrouv le corps ? Quelle piti, quel malheur pour les parents,


Non toujours pas...

----------


## Marco46

> C'est a LREM. Du n'importe nawak  l'arrache en permanence. Chaque jour pousse la connerie prcdente vers la sortie.


Allez je m'auto-cite. 

Parlons de notre grandiose ministre de l'environnement.

Le mec se paie des repas somptueux et des travaux aux frais du contribuable, sa dfense est infaillible :

_Face aux attaques qui me sont faites, je n'aurai qu'une seule dfense : les faits prsents en toute transparence_

LOL

Il apprend que sa directrice de cabinet avait conserv un appartement HLM "pour aller  Paris le week-end de temps en temps", un peu comme les parisiens ont parfois une maison de vacance en Normandie ou en Bretagne xD Sauf que elle c'est sur les fonds de l'aide publique au logement  ::aie::  Tranquillou bilou !

Et que fait De Rugy ? Hop vire en moins de 24h la directrice  ::mrgreen:: 

Et lui ? Une 'tite dmission ? Bah non la soupe est trop bonne !

Du grand art. Et c'est ce genre de personnage qui doit mener la transition nergtique et nous prserver du changement climatique. 

Petit homme va. a a tellement pas les paules, c'est tellement immoral, c'est d'une lchet indicible, c'est vraiment dsesprant ...

----------


## Ryu2000

> Et lui ? Une 'tite dmission ? Bah non la soupe est trop bonne !


Dans d'autres pays a se passe diffremment, mais en France les ministres n'ont pas  tre thique.

En Sude, on ne badine pas avec la morale



> Le scandale le plus retentissant reste cependant laffaire Toblerone. Fin 1995, Mona Sahlin, numro 2 du gouvernement social-dmocrate, est force de dmissionner pour avoir rgl quelques courses, dont une barre chocolate, avec sa carte de crdit de fonction. Peu importe quelle ait immdiatement rembours la somme. Le scandale continue de la hanter.


Cela dit, on le voit moins Julien Dray depuis l'histoire de ses montres  50 000$.
L'affaire Julien Dray



> 28 novembre 2008: Tracfin, la cellule anti-blanchiment du ministre des Finances, signale au parquet de Paris des irrgularits dans les comptes de l'association les Parrains de SOS Racisme et de la Fdration indpendante et dmocratique lycenne (Fidl). Des oprations financires (pour un montant d'environ 130 000 euros) menes entre 2006 et 2008 auraient bnfici au dput socialiste de l'Essonne, Julien Dray ainsi qu' Nathalie Fortis et Thomas Persuy, deux proches collaborateurs du dput.


Il y a Jrme Cahuzac qui est moins visible maintenant, le gars s'y connaissait en fraude fiscale.

----------


## benjani13

> Et lui ? Une 'tite dmission ? Bah non la soupe est trop bonne !


La soupe est trop bonne aussi pour nos bons journalistes et ditorialistes! Sur RTL, TOUS les intervenants sur le plateau trouvent absolument odieux qu'on dnonce les diner De Rugy. Pourquoi? Par ce qu'ils y sont TOUS all (que ce soit De Rugy ou autre diners fastueux de la rpublique)!!! Et ils n'ont aucune honte de le dire! C'est hallucinant p****n! Regardes les extraits dcoups par un twittos:

https://twitter.com/achabus/status/1149042082843176966

Je trouve pas les mots! Entre le fait de ne rien trouver  redire que de boire du bon pinard pay par les franais, et la dnonciation de la "dictature de la transparence" qui va mettre  bas la Rpublique! Mais virez ces personnes! Qu'ils partent tous, De Rugy, ces ditorialistes asservis, tirez la chasse une bonne fois pour toutes!

----------


## Ryu2000

> Je trouve pas les mots!


Les ministres et les "journalistes" mangent ensemble sur le dos des contribuables, il n'y a pas de quoi tomber de sa chaise... On sait depuis longtemps que c'est comme que a se passe.




> Et ils n'ont aucune honte de le dire! C'est hallucinant


Ben d'un ct je prfre un journaliste qui reconnait qu'un ministre l'a invit  manger, plutt qu'un journaliste qui ferait croire que jamais il n'accepterait a.
Nier c'est une stratgie de racaille, mme pris en flagrant dlit, ils ne reconnaissent pas leur faute.
Donc c'est bien que les journalistes reconnaissent qu'ils acceptent de boire du vin pay par les contribuables. (enfin ce serait mieux si les lus ne gaspillaient pas l'argent, mais c'est irraliste comme souhait, *les lus continueront d'abuser de leurs privilges*)

En principe le pouvoir politique devrait tre spar du pouvoir mdiatique, en pratique il y a des journalistes qui se marient avec des politiciens...
Il y a 5 pouvoirs, qui devraient tre spar, malheureusement ils sont lis par des rseaux. 
lgislatifexcutifjudiciairemdiatiquebancaire

----------


## benjani13

Sinon sur De Rugy je me permet une hypothse tout  fait complotiste, car je me dit toujours dans ce genre d'histoire que si un journaliste obtient des photos prives (comme celles du repas de saint valentin de De Rugy) c'est que quelqu'un les a balanc, et ce pour un motif quelconque. Du coup je propose une mise  la porte orchestr de De Rugy pour le remplacer par Yannick Jadot qui reprsente une menace depuis ses 13% aux europennes et donc doit tre absorb rapidement par LREM. C'tait la minute complotiste du jour  ::aie::

----------


## Marco46

> https://twitter.com/achabus/status/1149042082843176966


Yves Thrard : "Mais moi j'tais l je savais pourquoi j'tais l je connaissais tout le monde c'tait des amis apparemment des amis du prsident de l'assemble et tout cela avec pouses poux et tout cela tait ... enfin on tait pas une centaine on tait 10 ou 15 tout au plus ... aux frais de la rpublique ... de toutes manires le vin il faut qu'il soit bu et c'est le contribuable qui paye"

Non mais ALLO ?!?

Tranquilou bilou tout va bien !

Mais c'est le mec ne comprend pas o est le mal  :8O:  Tout va bien c'est pas grave  ::vomi::

----------


## Marco46

Ce qui me frappe c'est la dcontraction du gars ... J'en reviens pas ...

----------


## Marco46

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=scYy...ature=youtu.be

Ah mais c'est la faute  la DIC-TA-TURE de la transparence  ::aie:: 

Putain mais ce hors piste c'est trop drle  ::ptdr::

----------


## benjani13

> Yves Thrard : "Mais moi j'tais l je savais pourquoi j'tais l je connaissais tout le monde c'tait des amis apparemment des amis du prsident de l'assemble et tout cela avec pouses poux et tout cela tait ... enfin on tait pas une centaine on tait 10 ou 15 tout au plus ... aux frais de la rpublique ... de toutes manires le vin il faut qu'il soit bu et c'est le contribuable qui paye"
> 
> Non mais ALLO ?!?
> 
> Tranquilou bilou tout va bien !
> 
> Mais c'est le mec ne comprend pas o est le mal  Tout va bien c'est pas grave


Si tu suis tous les extraits dans la srie de tweet tu vois que c'est *tous* les intervenants sur le plateau qui ont dj particip  ces repas et qui ne voit absolument pas le problme! Et c'est a qui est cens nous informer? On a su qu'Apathie y est all, un autre "journaliste" s'est aussi fait pingl, on une belle photo de Pujadas avec Mme De Rugy. 

Bon le Pujadas lui il cumule, il fait parti du diner du sicle, et plot twist: il n'y voit aucun problme. L't dernier l'interviewer de Thinkerview s'tait incrust  un festival du journalisme, il a demand au "journalistes" sur scne (Pujadas, Apathie, L'Homme et Davet) ce qu'ils pensaient du diner du sicle et de la collusion entre journaliste et politiques. Les ractions sont collector, entre dni, refus de rpondre, aggressivit, ou encore acceptation totale pour Pujadas. C'est  voir absolument, au lien suivant,  37min40s:
https://www.facebook.com/FestivalJou...6307869521152/

----------


## ABCIWEB

> Bon, je voudrais rpondre  de nombreuses choses, mais je n'ai pas le temps de rpondre  tout, voil dj sur la flicaille...
> 
> ... ce qui m'insupporte chez les gilets jaunes et leurs partisans: le nombrilisme d'un mouvement qui se considre plus lgitime que tout, et que tout ce qui est nouveau pour lui est nouveau pour tous.
> 
> Que les policiers sont les pires ennemis de l'tat de droit n'est pas nouveau. Qu'ils soient violentset ultraviolents pour certaines units (CRS, BAC...) n'est pas nouveau. Ce n'est pas "l'exprience acquise face au gilets jaunes" mais juste les flics qui se comportent en flics.
> 
> Pour te dire  quel point c'est ancien, on considre habituellement que la premire description de l'tat de droit est dans les textes des philosophes Chinois du "_fa jia_" (traduit par "lgisme" ou "ralisme"), il y a 2,300 ans....


*benjani13* t'a dj rpondu sur le sujet mais j'en rajoute une couche parce que tu as vraiment un problme redondant avec le fait de penser que slogan "c'est pas nouveau" est un argument de valeur. Apparemment tu le considre comme tel puisque tu nous donnes tout un historique (que je n'ai pas recopi car inutile) pour justifier tes propos. Mais en fait tu ne justifies rien, tu constates simplement que ce n'est pas nouveau. 

De la mme manire, l'esclavage non plus n'est pas nouveau, ni l'avidit sans fond, ni les meurtres, ni la peine de mort, ni la dlinquance en col bleu ou en col blanc,  et encore moins la connerie humaine. Alors certes tu peux considrer que ce n'est pas une surprise, mais pour autant cela ne justifie rien, ni que l'on ne doive rien faire pour contrler ni limiter ces excs. 

C'est fondamentalement un slogan conservateur, le status quo qui s'oppose  toute forme de progrs ou d'volution. C'est un attrape couillon qui peut donner l'impression d'avoir dit ou compris quelque chose, mais cela n'a pas de sens. *Ce n'est pas un argument qui peut justifier du bien fond de quoi que ce soit puisqu'avec ce mme argument on peut justifier n'importe quoi !* 

C'est un lment de langage, une excuse qu'emploient ceux qui ne savent pas quoi dire pour luder une question qui les drangent et  laquelle ils ne veulent pas ou ne savent pas rpondre. C'est le principe mme de la langue de bois. Et tu en as un bel exemple avec *Yves Thrard* cit dans les messages ci-dessus.

L'homme se grandi par son pouvoir d'indignation. C'est le fondement de la rsistance et de la civilisation, sinon il se ratatine dans le corporatisme et le fascisme. C'est en rsum ce que disait Stphane Hessel dans son livre "*INDIGNEZ-VOUS !*".

----------


## Ryu2000

> il fait parti du diner du sicle, et plot twist: il n'y voit aucun problme


Pourrais-tu, s'il te plait, expliquer o est le problme dans le fait que des politiciens, des membres des mdias, des financiers, des gros patrons se rencontrent lors d'un dner mensuel ?
Les journalistes des gros mdias trouvent que c'est tout  fait normal.

============================
Au bord des larmes, Franois de Rugy affirme n'avoir "absolument pas de raison de dmissionner"



> Mais Franois de Rugy se dfend. "Ce que je fais, je le fais parce que je peux l'assumer", a-t-il assur. "Et la meilleure faon d'assumer, c'est de pratiquer, pas seulement de revendiquer, la transparence", a-t-il estim, reconnaissant "une dizaine de dners informels" avec des personnalits issues de la socit civile *pour un travail classique de "reprsentation"*. Pour l'heure, l'ancien locataire du Perchoir conserve la confiance d'Emmanuel Macron et d'Edouard Philippe.

----------


## Invit

> Pourrais-tu, s'il te plait, expliquer o est le problme dans le fait que des politiciens, des membres des mdias, des financiers, des gros patrons se rencontrent lors d'un dner mensuel ?
> Les journalistes des gros mdias trouvent que c'est tout  fait normal.


Pose la question  l'envers. Qu'est-ce que les mdias viennent faire l-dedans, si ce n'est pas pour relayer des informations ? Quand les gros patrons rencontrent des politiciens, c'est du lobbyisme. Idalement, c'est pour que les politiciens tiennent compte des ncessits des entreprises et pour que les grands patrons tiennent compte des ncessits du peuple. Idalement bis, ce qui ressort de ces dners sont transmis au public via les mdias. Quelle est la raison officielle pour laquelle les grands patrons des mdias iraient dner en toute opacit (ou _en off_ comme on dit dans le jargon  ::mouarf:: ) avec les politiciens ? _Who watches the watchers?_

----------


## Marco46

> Pourrais-tu, s'il te plait, expliquer o est le problme dans le fait que des politiciens, des membres des mdias, des financiers, des gros patrons se rencontrent lors d'un dner mensuel ?


Si tu comprends pas que c'est choquant d'utiliser les locaux et le personnel de la rpublique pour donner des diners privs de trs haut standing aux frais du contribuable, il faut arrter le dev et devenir ditorialiste au figaro, t'as la bonne mentalit.

Du goudron et des plumes.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Si tu comprends pas


Moi a fait des annes que j'en parle et on me prend pour un tar de complotiste.
L je savoure le moment, parce que des membres de ce forum critiquent certains journalistes et le dner du sicle. 
Continuez comme-a, un jour vous trouverez quelque chose  redire  propos du dner du crif  ::ptdr::

----------


## DevTroglodyte

> Moi a fait des annes que j'en parle et on me prend pour un tar de complotiste.
> L je savoure le moment, parce que des membres de ce forum critiquent certains journalistes et le dner du sicle. 
> Continuez comme-a, un jour vous trouverez quelque chose  redire  propos du dner du crif


Rien que si ce fil, a fait 270 pages qu'on en parle. Et c'est sans compter les autres fils de discussion.

Je sais que t'as des problmes de lecture, mais faudrait voir  pas exagrer. Ou alors consulte, a pourrait tre des soucis de mmoire.

----------


## Ecthelion2

Aprs attention, on en parle, mais pas tous  propos de la mme chose.

Certains (dont Ryu), se plaignent des possibles collusions pouvant se produire dans un tel vnement, et si je prend l'exemple de Ryu, de mmoire, il me semble que ce qui le gne dans ce repas, c'est seulement le fait que politiques, journalistes, etc. bouffent ensembles (je ne l'ai jamais vu rler car c'tait financ par le contribuable par exemple).

Alors que d'autres dans ce fil, se plaignent essentiellement du fait que ce repas soit financ avec l'argent du contribuable, car ces collusions se feront dans tous les cas (et ils ont donc compris que rler contre ne sert  rien, alors que le fait du financement par le contribuable est un problme sur lequel on peut effectivement travailler).


Car oui il ne faut pas rver, tu peux interdire le repas du sicle car il est financ par les contribuables, cela n'empchera pas les politiques, journalistes et autres puissants de bouffer ensembles et tout le tralala. La seule diffrence c'est que quand ils le feront, on ne le saura pas, exactement comme c'est le cas aujourd'hui quand ils le font en dehors du repas du sicle (car, et je vais faire mon Captain Obvious, non ils se voient pas qu' ce repas ou  celui du crif hein).

Les mecs se connaissent depuis leurs tudes voir avant pour quelques uns , ils sont pratiquement tous passs par les mmes institutions, bien avant d'avoir leur job, ils se marient ensembles, ils sont amis pour de vrai pour certains, etc. etc. Et ils sont amens  se frquenter rgulirement pour le boulot pour une partie d'entre eux. Donc oui, il y a des politiciens qui frquentent des journalistes, ou des cadres / dirigeants haut-placs et vice et versa, que cela soit dans des vnements officiels ou pas, et cela on ne pourra jamais l'empcher. De toutes faons ce qu'ils font, se voir entre eux pour se filer des tuyaux, des postes ou autres, c'est exactement ce que fait n'importe quel citoyen quand il demande  un ami ou un membre de sa famille, du piston pour trouver un boulot, des conseils pour investir dans tel ou tel truc, quelle combine ou bonne affaire il connait pour conomiser du fric, etc. etc. Bref, ils ne font qu'tre des tres humains comme les autres, ils frquentent et aident les gens de leur cercle, comme tout un chacun. Aprs j'en conviens que vu leur position, cela a des impacts plus forts et plus grands, mais en soit, c'est juste le mme comportement  une chelle diffrente. 

Enfin perso (outre la question du financement) cela ne me choque pas, tout le monde fait pareil, c'est comme a depuis la nuit des temps, et puis je ne suis pas compltement un irraliste non plus, quand tu diriges ( n'importe quelle chelle), bah si tu ne veux pas avoir les mains lies, et pouvoir faire un minimum comme tu veux, bah tu te mets bien avec les gens qui ont beaucoup d'influences / haut-placs d'une part, pour avoir une libert suffisante d'agir, et tu te mets bien / tu essais de faire passer les meilleurs concessions possibles au prs de ceux en-dessous de toi (enfin pour ceux qui ne dirigent pas en mode dictatorial et qui imposent tout sans se soucier du mcontentement).

----------


## benjani13

> Aprs attention, on en parle, mais pas tous  propos de la mme chose.
> 
> Certains (dont Ryu), se plaignent des possibles collusions pouvant se produire dans un tel vnement, et si je prend l'exemple de Ryu, de mmoire, il me semble que ce qui le gne dans ce repas, c'est seulement le fait que politiques, journalistes, etc. bouffent ensembles (je ne l'ai jamais vu rler car c'tait financ par le contribuable par exemple).
> 
> Alors que d'autres dans ce fil, se plaignent essentiellement du fait que ce repas soit financ avec l'argent du contribuable, car ces collusions se feront dans tous les cas (et ils ont donc compris que rler contre ne sert  rien, alors que le fait du financement par le contribuable est un problme sur lequel on peut effectivement travailler).


Vous mlangez tout. Le sicle est un club priv financ par ses membres. De l'autre ct on parle de diner entre amis pays sur le dos du contribuable.




> Les mecs se connaissent depuis leurs tudes voir avant pour quelques uns , ils sont pratiquement tous passs par les mmes institutions, bien avant d'avoir leur job, ils se marient ensembles, ils sont amis pour de vrai pour certains, etc. etc. Et ils sont amens  se frquenter rgulirement pour le boulot pour une partie d'entre eux. Donc oui, il y a des politiciens qui frquentent des journalistes, ou des cadres / dirigeants haut-placs et vice et versa, que cela soit dans des vnements officiels ou pas, et cela on ne pourra jamais l'empcher. De toutes faons ce qu'ils font, se voir entre eux pour se filer des tuyaux, des postes ou autres, c'est exactement ce que fait n'importe quel citoyen quand il demande  un ami ou un membre de sa famille, du piston pour trouver un boulot, des conseils pour investir dans tel ou tel truc, quelle combine ou bonne affaire il connait pour conomiser du fric, etc. etc. Bref, ils ne font qu'tre des tres humains comme les autres, ils frquentent et aident les gens de leur cercle, comme tout un chacun. Aprs j'en conviens que vu leur position, cela a des impacts plus forts et plus grands, mais en soit, c'est juste le mme comportement  une chelle diffrente.


Donc si je pille des millions de personnes plutt qu'une c'est "juste  une chle diffrente", c'est pas vraiment plus grave quoi. C'est a? Sinon moi je connais pas mal d'humains qui tapent pas dans la caisse mme lorsqu'ils en auraient l'occasion. Je vois pas o est la fatalit.




> Enfin perso (outre la question du financement) cela ne me choque pas, tout le monde fait pareil, c'est comme a depuis la nuit des temps, et puis je ne suis pas compltement un irraliste non plus, quand tu diriges ( n'importe quelle chelle), bah si tu ne veux pas avoir les mains lies, et pouvoir faire un minimum comme tu veux, bah tu te mets bien avec les gens qui ont beaucoup d'influences / haut-placs d'une part, pour avoir une libert suffisante d'agir, et tu te mets bien / tu essais de faire passer les meilleurs concessions possibles au prs de ceux en-dessous de toi (enfin pour ceux qui ne dirigent pas en mode dictatorial et qui imposent tout sans se soucier du mcontentement).


H! Tu nous fais un coup de MiaowZedong l! On vient de dmonter cet argument avec ABCIWEB! Du coup je rpterai l mme chose : a mne o ton raisonnement? a a toujours exist donc on dit rien? On fait rien? Quand le tous le plateau d'une radio avoue sans sourciller qu'ils bouffent dans les grands salons de la rpublique pas de soucis c'est comme a et puis c'est tout? On continue  se faire tondre par ce que le peuple s'est toujours fait tondre?

Nan mais srieux! C'est dingue ce niveau d'acceptation. Quand est-ce que vous vous indignez alors comme le dit ABCIWEB? Quand tout est comme a et  toujours t, quand intervient la rupture?

----------


## Ryu2000

> Alors que d'autres dans ce fil, se plaignent essentiellement du fait que ce repas soit financ avec l'argent du contribuable


L'tat fait des cadeaux fiscaux aux plus riches, a cote plus cher qu'inviter des journalistes au restaurant...
L'tat gaspille tellement d'argent  cause des lus, que les notes de restaurant pour inviter les journalistes c'est plus ou moins ngligeable.
Les lus bnficient de privilges, ils peuvent toucher une enveloppe pour payer un assistant, ils peuvent avoir avoir un chauffeur, ils peuvent toucher des salaires  vie et les cumuler, etc.

1,27 milliard pour les 0,01% les plus riches: le gros cadeau de Macron enfin chiffr



> Oui, mais qui et combien ? Marianne, qui a pu obtenir des donnes complmentaires, a effectu les calculs et en livre les plus significatifs. Il s'agit donc de quelque 5.034 personnes situes parmi les 0,01% les plus riches, c'est--dire gagnant plus de 2 millions d'euros de revenus annuels. Pour eux, cette baisse de 5,4 points se traduit en monnaie sonnante et trbuchante. Chacun a ralis une conomie de prs de 253.800 euros. Et probablement le double pour un couple, puisque l'chantillon s'intresse  des individus et non  des mnages. *Au total, ce sont 1,27 milliard d'euros que ces 5.034 bienheureux ont capt sur l'enveloppe de 4,5 milliards pour les 1% des mnages riches* (qui correspondent, eux, approximativement,  550.000 personnes).


===
Les journalistes ne devraient pas tre pote avec les politiciens, a doit tre dans le code d'thique normalement.
C'est un problme grave que les journalistes, les politiciens, les gros patrons, les financiers se retrouvent dans les mmes rseaux.
Les runions comme le dner du sicle, le dner du crif, le bilderberg, sont problmatiques, les puissances ne devraient pas se runir. (on nous dit que la sparation des pouvoirs et hyper importante dans la rpublique et au final les 5 pouvoirs sont super lis)

Les journalistes se marient avec les politiciens, c'est n'importe quoi !
Le pouvoir mdiatique doit tre spar du pouvoir politique. (et les financiers ne devraient approcher ni l'un ni l'autre, malheureusement en pratique on a des mdias qui appartiennent  des banques...)

Il y a comme une superclasse qui nous manipule et qui vit, isol dans sa bulle loin de la ralit.

 Je dteste les animaux prhistoriques partouzeurs de droite, bordel !

----------


## Invit

> Nan mais srieux! C'est dingue ce niveau d'acceptation.


Pour ma part, j'ai arrt de me soucier des "subtilits" de la rpartition du budget public.  un moment o tout le monde ( quelques rares exceptions prs) trouve normal que les frais de maquillage de M. le Prsident atteignent 26 000 balles en trois mois quand, par exemple, l'cole de ma fille a attendu 4 mois avant que le budget pour faire rparer la photocopieuse en panne ne soit dbloqu (et on parle d'une cole de 500 lves l), il faut bien que j'admette mon incomptence totale en matire de financement public. Je ne l'accepte pas, mais je suis habitue  ne pas l'accepter et  me voir rpondre 'oui mais tu peux pas comparer'. Au final, je ne comprends toujours pas pourquoi l'opinion publique a des clairs de lucidit tous les 6 mois sur la dmesure des dpenses en haut lieu, et continue de dormir bien sagement le reste du temps, voire se prononce en faveur les coupes budgtaires dans les milieux scolaires et hospitaliers parce qu'il faut bien rduire la dette (parce que l tout de suite, les gens ont compris l'tat dans lequel se trouvent les hpitaux, mais reviens quelques mois en arrire, les discours n'taient pas les mmes).

----------


## Ecthelion2

> H! Tu nous fais un coup de MiaowZedong l! On vient de dmonter cet argument avec ABCIWEB! Du coup je rpterai l mme chose : a mne o ton raisonnement? a a toujours exist donc on dit rien? On fait rien? Quand le tous le plateau d'une radio avoue sans sourciller qu'ils bouffent dans les grands salons de la rpublique pas de soucis c'est comme a et puis c'est tout? On continue  se faire tondre par ce que le peuple s'est toujours fait tondre?
> 
> Nan mais srieux! C'est dingue ce niveau d'acceptation. Quand est-ce que vous vous indignez alors comme le dit ABCIWEB? Quand tout est comme a et  toujours t, quand intervient la rupture?


Comme je l'ai dit, tu peux t'indigner sur le fait que de l'argent public soit utilis, maintenant s'indigner du fait qu'ils se voient entre eux, clairement, je n'en vois pas l'intrt, car outre le fait que cela a toujours exist (mme si ce n'est pas un argument, et je ne l'utilise pas comme argument, ce qu'il faut retenir n'est pas "cela a toujours exist", mais "tous les citoyens le font"), comme je le disais, on ne peut tout simplement pas l'empcher... 

Alors indignez-vous tout autant que vous le voulez, mais cela ne changera strictement rien  la situation. On pourrait mme fermer le club ou interdire ces "repas entre amis aux frais du contribuable", qu'ils pourraient toujours se voir quand ils ont envie, chez les uns ou les autres dans le pire des cas, ou dans n'importe quel resto sinon. 

Donc s'indigner c'est trs bien, mais il y a suffisamment de choses sur lesquelles le faire, et pour lesquelles on peut effectivement changer des choses, pour que je ne perde pas mon temps  m'indigner sur des causes perdues. Et peut-tre galement que, contrairement  d'autre, j'vite de m'indigner sur des trucs o je ne suis moi-mme pas clean  100%. Comme je l'ai crit, ce qu'ils font (mme  une chelle diffrente), tout le monde le fait, et comme la Bible dit "que celui qui n'a jamais pch, me jette la premire pierre", bah pour le coup, c'est pas moi qui leur jetterait la pierre, mais libre  vous de les caillasser tant que vous voulez si vous n'avez jamais pistonn ou t pistonn, si vous n'avez jamais donn ou demand de petite combine pour conomiser de l'argent ou viter de payer des trucs, etc. etc.





> Donc si je pille des millions de personnes plutt qu'une c'est "juste  une chle diffrente", c'est pas vraiment plus grave quoi. C'est a? Sinon moi je connais pas mal d'humains qui tapent pas dans la caisse mme lorsqu'ils en auraient l'occasion. Je vois pas o est la fatalit.


Il dit qu'il voit pas le rapport. 

Si tu pilles des millions de personnes, ou mme une seule, de base, tu effectues dj un acte sensiblement immoral voir compltement illgal suivant la situation. Dans le cas dont on parle, se runir entre personnes haut-places et discuter ensemble, et mme si le rsultat de ces discussions peut dboucher sur un truc immoral, n'est pas immoral en soit, ni mme illgal. Au final on ne sait mme pas ce qui se dit dans ces repas, a se trouve pour ce que j'en sais, ils se pochetronnent la gueule en se racontant des histoires salaces, et les dcisions immorales sont prises dans des rencontre annexes en trs petit comit avec seulement les concerns. 

Bref, ils ne font rien d'illgal aux yeux de la loi, sauf  moins d'avoir des preuves matrielles ou des tmoins pour dire que telle dcision immorale (voir mme illgale plutt, car tout ce qui est immoral n'est pas puni par la loi) a t prise durant un de ces repas,  telle date et dans tel lieu. Et mme dans ce cas l, cela ne pourrait faire condamner que les intervenants sur cette dcision prcise. 

Bref, avant de dtourner votre indignation  ce propos,  l'encontre de ceux qui ne s'en indignent pas, n'hsitez pas  nous dire comment vous solutionneriez le problme. Si vous avez la solution pour empcher toutes rencontres entre ces diffrents cercles, je serai ravi de m'indigner avec vous sur la question.  :;): 


@Ryu: oui ils se voient et ils se marient ensembles, car comme je te l'ai dit, pour une bonne partie, ils grandissent et font leurs tudes ensembles, ils se connaissent donc et deviennent amis AVANT de devenir politicien ou journaliste ou autre. Tu veux faire quoi ? Empcher des milliers de personnes d'en voir des milliers d'autres parce qu'ils ont choisi tel ou tel job ? Comment tu fais ? 
Idem pour le mariage, tu veux empcher des gens de se marier (je ne sais mme pas si cela serait lgal) en fonction de leur boulot ? Ok admettons que tu y arrives, et tu passes une loi qui interdit le mariage entre politicien et journaliste, cela ne les empchera pas de vivre en concubinage sans aller signer un bout de papier  la mairie hein.

----------


## ddoumeche

> Pour ma part, j'ai arrt de me soucier des "subtilits" de la rpartition du budget public.  un moment o tout le monde ( quelques rares exceptions prs) trouve normal que les frais de maquillage de M. le Prsident atteignent 26 000 balles en trois mois quand, par exemple, l'cole de ma fille a attendu 4 mois avant que le budget pour faire rparer la photocopieuse en panne ne soit dbloqu (et on parle d'une cole de 500 lves l), il faut bien que j'admette mon incomptence totale en matire de financement public. Je ne l'accepte pas, mais je suis habitue  ne pas l'accepter et  me voir rpondre 'oui mais tu peux pas comparer'. Au final, je ne comprends toujours pas pourquoi l'opinion publique a des clairs de lucidit tous les 6 mois sur la dmesure des dpenses en haut lieu, et continue de dormir bien sagement le reste du temps, voire se prononce en faveur les coupes budgtaires dans les milieux scolaires et hospitaliers parce qu'il faut bien rduire la dette (parce que l tout de suite, les gens ont compris l'tat dans lequel se trouvent les hpitaux, mais reviens quelques mois en arrire, les discours n'taient pas les mmes).


Moi cela me fait rigoler une institution dot d'un budget de plus de 70 milliards d'euro mais mme pas capable de rparer une photocopieuse, de faire raliser son logiciel de paye unifie ou mme de connaitre l'tat de ses effectifs. 
Cela m'voque l'arme et ces 5000 gnraux de rserve, l'arme rouge ou mme la mairie de Paris.

----------


## Ryu2000

> oui ils se voient et ils se marient ensembles


Si les journalistes avaient un peu d'*thique* ils sauraient qu'il ne faut pas s'approcher des politiciens...
Mais ils en ont strictement rien  foutre du protocole, et ils ctoient les pires crapules que la terre n'ait jamais port...
Les pouvoirs doivent tre spar, il est intolrable que des financiers, des politiciens, des magistrats, des journalistes, des gros patrons se retrouvent dans les mmes rseaux.

Le mariage de l'homme politique et de la journaliste, spcialit hexagonale



> *The Economist nen finit pas de stonner des relations tonnement proches entre les politiques franais et les journalistes*. Pas moins de trois ministres du gouvernement Ayrault sont dans ce cas - en plus du prsident, bien sr.
> (...)
> Les temps ont chang, mais pas les relations entre les milieux politiques et mdiatiques. Aujourdhui, trois ministres sont en couple avec des journalistes. Valrie de Senneville travaille pour Les Echos tout en tant lpouse de Michel Sapin, ministre du Travail. Arnaud Montebourg, ministre du Redressement productif, vit avec Audrey Pulvar, qui sest vu interdite dentretien politique [ France Inter] par sa hirarchie. Enfin, Vincent Peillon, ministre de lEducation, est mari  Nathalie Bensahel, journaliste au Nouvel Observateur, magazine qui affichait en couverture [le 31 mai] : Les liaisons dangereuses ; femmes journalistes et hommes politiques.


Couple journaliste/politique : la France, un cas  part



> A titre d'exemple, la charte du New York Times prcise que djeuner ou mme simplement boire un verre avec un politique doit rester un fait exceptionnel. Certains journaux astreignent leurs plumes  dvoiler, via le "disclosure of interest", s'ils sont lis financirement ou professionnellement aux sujets sur lesquels ils crivent.
> 
> D'ailleurs, la presse britannique s'est intresse  la situation d'Audrey Pulvar. "*Dans le monde anglo-saxon, accuser des journalistes de partager leur lit avec des hommes politiques est trs grave*. En France, c'est moins une accusation qu'un simple tat de fait : ils sortent et dorment ensemble, s'engagent dans une relation  long terme et parfois mme se marient", pouvait-on lire la semaine dernire dans The Observer, l'dition dominicale du quotidien The Guardian. Au passage, il est relev l'ironie de la situation. Si Pulvar et Montebourg avaient cach leur relation, rien n'aurait boug pour la journaliste. "C'est l'hypocrisie franaise, note Guy Birenbaum, l'animateur de Ligne j@une, interrog par le quotidien britannique. L'honntet et la transparence dans ce pays sont traites comme des fautes".


Dj il faudrait commencer par recruter les journalistes ailleurs...
Un journaliste en couple avec un politicien devrait se faire retirer sa carte de presse (qui est un rgime fiscal en ralit).




> Au final, je ne comprends toujours pas pourquoi l'opinion publique a des clairs de lucidit tous les 6 mois sur la dmesure des dpenses en haut lieu, et continue de dormir bien sagement le reste du temps


Les gilets jaunes manifestent contre ce genre de chose tous les samedis depuis longtemps.

=====================
Franois de Rugy dit "ne pas aimer le homard" et affirme que le champagne lui "donne mal  la tte"
C'est peut-tre plus la cocane son truc.

----------


## Invit

> Les gilets jaunes manifestent contre ce genre de chose tous les samedis depuis longtemps.


Et regarde comme l'opinion publique les soutient : https://fr.statista.com/statistiques...-par-francais/
La majorit ne va mme pas jusqu' les soutenir, elle leur accorde sa sympathie. Aux dernires nouvelles, autant d'hostilit que de soutien. Donc, je ne pense pas qu'on puisse mesurer l'opinion publique en fonction du mouvement GJ. Mais j'admets volontiers qu'un mouvement GJ, c'est mieux que rien.

----------


## Ecthelion2

> Si les journalistes avaient un peu d'*thique* ils sauraient qu'il ne faut pas s'approcher des politiciens...


Quand on est un minimum objectif, et que contrairement  toi, on ne met pas tout le monde dans le mme panier sans savoir, on ne part pas du principe que 100% des politiciens sont des pourris. De plus, il existe des politiciens tout  fait frquentable et moraux.

Donc de base, y'a aucune question d'thique la-dedans, peu importe ce que tu en penses. Un(e) journaliste peut se marier avec un(e) politicien(ne) sans forcment que cela dbouche sur des problmes de conflits d'intrts ou autre hein.

De plus, "journaliste" c'est bien trop vaste. A la limite, si on se cantonne aux journalistes politiques, je pourrais comprendre, mais interdire  une journaliste sportif de se marier avec le maire de Triffoullis-les-oies ou le ministre de l'cologie, je veux bien que tu m'expliques en quoi cela serait bnfique pour qui que ce soit ?




> Mais ils en ont strictement rien  foutre du protocole, et ils ctoient les pires crapules que la terre n'ait jamais port...


Tu aurais un lien vers le "protocole" ou le code de dontologie du journalisme, o c'est stipul qu'ils n'ont pas le droit de ctoyer des politiciens stp ?     





> Les pouvoirs doivent tre spar, il est intolrable que des financiers, des politiciens, des magistrats, des journalistes, des gros patrons se retrouvent dans les mmes rseaux.


Encore une fois, tu gnralises et amalgames beaucoup trop de choses la-dedans. 

Si on reste sur le cas des journalistes : 

faut redescendre un peu sur terre, 99% des journalistes n'ont pas de pouvoir... Si tu veux interdire des frquentations, c'est  la limite entre le politicien et le propritaire du journal, ou pourquoi pas au chef ditorialiste. Mais le journaliste de base, on lui dit "tu vas l et tu fais un sujet sur a", et suivant ce qui est crit dans le sujet, c'est les mecs d'au-dessus qui dcident si c'est publi ou pas, si il y a des trucs  changer ou pas, etc. Idem, c'est plus probablement le chef ditorialiste qui dcide de la ligne d'dition du journal et donc des sujets traits, que le journaliste de base (si cela peut t'aider  comprendre pourquoi, il y a 2 indices dans le nom de son mtier : chef et ditorialiste).

Bref, interdire  TOUS les journalistes de frquenter TOUS les politiciens, dans la majorit des cas, cela n'aura aucune influence sur quoi que ce soit, en dehors d'empcher des personnes de s'aimer et de se mettre ensemble.

A la limite, le cas de Pulvar est un trs bon exemple. Elle frquente un politique, du coup, son chef ne la mets plus sur des sujets politiques, le problme est rgl et tout le monde est content. Y'a pas besoin de remuer ciel et terre ou d'inventer de nouvelles lois. Un peu de bon sens suffit.

Aprs si un autre chef dito / propritaire de journal, est au courant de la relation d'une de ses employs avec un politique, et laisse l'employ en question traiter des sujets politiques ou frquenter des politiciens, dans l'espoir d'en tirer quelque chose de plus, bah dsol, mais le problme se situe au niveau de ce chef dito / propritaire, pas au niveau de la journaliste qui se contente de faire son job en allant faire ce que son suprieur lui dit de faire. 

Vouloir rgler des "problmes" c'est bien, mais tant qu' faire, vitons d'impacter des gens qui n'y sont pour rien hein...

----------


## Ryu2000

> Et regarde comme l'opinion publique les soutient :


C'est dj bien que les gens aient ralis que des choses ne fonctionnaient pas correctement.
Les ministres ne devraient pas inviter les journalistes aux restaurant. (dans d'autres pays le ministre aurait dmissionn)
Hollande tait beaucoup trop pote avec certains journalistes, 2 d'entre eux ont crit le livre "Un prsident ne devrait pas dire a".

On ne peut pas tre offusqu 100% du temps, les politiciens font normment de choses immorales et illgales, le peuple ne peut rien faire pour changer les choses, donc au bout d'un moment on passe  autre chose...
Les scandales se suivent et se ressemblent parfois un petit peu.
Sous Macron il y a normment d'affaires, la dernire affaire fait oublier la prcdente.

Et aprs les gens finissent comme Ecthelion2  accepter n'importe quoi, parce qu'aussi bien les politiciens et les journalistes font toujours pire.
Donc on s'en fout du dner du sicle, et du Bilderberg...
On tolre que des journalistes couchent avec des politiciens, ou que des journalistes couchent avec des banquiers, ou que des journalistes couchent avec des gros patrons...

Il y a une *caste de privilgis qui possde tous les pouvoirs* et qui mprisent le peuple, a fait un peu chier.
Il parait que dans le jargon a s'appelle "entre-soi".

----------


## halaster08

Arrter dembter notre pauvre ministre de l'cologie, c'est pas lui le coupable, il a une dfense en bton:
https://twitter.com/RMCinfo/status/1...548738/video/1

----------


## benjani13

En ce jour de 14 Juillet, le gouvernement embastille des citoyens. Quel beau symbole! Plusieurs ttes connus des gilets jaunes ont t arrt alors qu'ils taient soit parmi les spectateurs du dfil, soit en train d'essay de s'y rendre. Aucun d'eux n'avait de signe distinctif (pas de gilet jaune) ou autre (pas de pancarte, rien).

Jrome Rodriguez embarqu: https://twitter.com/gabmoret/status/1150303240531206144



Vido de l'interpellation d'Eric Drouet au milieu de la foule des spectateurs : https://twitter.com/EnCausee/status/1150329016949362688

Vido de l'arrestation de Stphane Espic : https://twitter.com/Brevesdepresse/s...09891048972289

Vido de l'arrestation de Maxime Nicole et de Jrome Rodriguez:



La suite de larrestation de Maxime Nicole et jrome Rodriguez film par l'avocat Phillippe De Veule (vers 3 minutes).  https://www.facebook.com/philippe.de...7214708678605/

On peut aussi y voir une premire tentative d'arrestation de Drouet  42Min, qui est mise en chec par la foule.

----------


## benjani13

Pendant ce temps l pas mal de remous sur les trottoirs des champs lyses.

Macron se fait hu : https://twitter.com/Callystor/status...27311671205888

Confrontation entre une foule de spectateur et la police, un commissaire perd un peu son sang froid en poussant une personne : https://twitter.com/tremblay_p/statu...30133540220928

Autre confrontation : https://twitter.com/HZ_Press/status/1150333818823434240

En attendant le dfil du 14 Juillet ressemblait  une boite de nuit VIP tellement il tait compliqu d'y rentrer.

----------


## ABCIWEB

> Comme je l'ai dit, tu peux t'indigner sur le fait que de l'argent public soit utilis, maintenant s'indigner du fait qu'ils se voient entre eux, clairement, je n'en vois pas l'intrt, car outre le fait que cela a toujours exist (mme si ce n'est pas un argument, et je ne l'utilise pas comme argument, ce qu'il faut retenir n'est pas "cela a toujours exist", mais "tous les citoyens le font"), comme je le disais, on ne peut tout simplement pas l'empcher...


Pourquoi alors ne pas en venir directement  l'essentiel et dire simplement: "tous les citoyens le font" ? Pourquoi ce besoin d'enrober ta phrase avec ce fameux "cela a toujours exist" puisque tu admets toi-mme que ce n'est pas un argument ? Parce que c'est un slogan passe partout qui te permet d'introduire une seconde affirmation qui serait plus discutable isolment ? 

Car non, tous les gens ne le font pas. Par exemple, certains journalistes s'interdisent de participer  des soires dont le seul but est d'entretenir une bonne connivence avec le pouvoir politique, simplement par principe et pouvoir faire leur travail en toute indpendance.




> Et peut-tre galement que, contrairement  d'autre, j'vite de m'indigner sur des trucs o je ne suis moi-mme pas clean  100%. Comme je l'ai crit, ce qu'ils font (mme  une chelle diffrente), tout le monde le fait, et comme la Bible dit "que celui qui n'a jamais pch, me jette la premire pierre", bah pour le coup, c'est pas moi qui leur jetterait la pierre, mais libre  vous de les caillasser tant que vous voulez si vous n'avez jamais pistonn ou t pistonn, si vous n'avez jamais donn ou demand de petite combine pour conomiser de l'argent ou viter de payer des trucs, etc. etc.
> 
> Si tu pilles des millions de personnes, ou mme une seule, de base, tu effectues dj un acte sensiblement immoral voir compltement illgal suivant la situation.


Ainsi soit-il  ::D:  C'est avec de tels propos qu'on peut condamner plus svrement le vol d'une orange que celui de toute une nation. Bravo pour ton sens de la mesure!

*Personne n'oblige les gens  faire une carrire politique, mais on demande  ceux qui s'engagent d'avoir plus de probit que les autres, prcisment parce qu'ils reprsentent des intrts communs*. N'est-ce pas le but de la moralisation de la vie politique dj mise en place dans les pays nordiques (Sude, Danemark, Finlande) et que promettait micron?

Et qu'a-ton vu depuis ? Des dizaines de milliards distribus aux multinationales et aux ultra riches pendant qu'on diminue les allocations logements, les droits aux chmage et  la retraite. L'affaire Benalla et un zigoto intouchable protg par sa majest, et maintenant le ministre de l'cologie entrain de balancer l'argent par les fentres parce que le monsieur veut conserver sa vie de chteau et donc 63 000 euros de travaux aux frais du contribuable dans son appartement de fonction, dont 17000 uniquement pour des placards. Le homard n'tait qu'un hors d'oeuvre, et le sche cheveux plaqu or pour un meilleur reflet dans la glace. Marianne propose d'ailleurs 12 ides d'objets dors pour aller avec le sche-cheveux des De Rugy. 

C'est tout le contraire d'un comportement exemplaire qu'on est en droit d'attendre d'un homme qui exerce le pouvoir dans une dmocratie.

Aussi, quand on ajoute les violences policires et les arrestations injustifies comme montres dans les messages prcdents, les raisons de s'indigner ne manquent pas. Et je doute que ton histoire de piston pour trouver un travail puisse quilibrer la balance au point de rendre ces choses gales. A moins d'avoir un srieux manque du sens de la mesure comme disait Pascal dans "Raisons des effets" :




> Ainsi on na pu donner la force  la justice, parce que la force a contredit la justice, et a dit quelle tait injuste, et a dit que ctait elle qui tait juste. Et ainsi ne pouvant faire que ce qui est juste ft fort, on a fait que ce qui est fort ft juste.


Une dmesure qui fait perdre le sens de la raison au point de comparer des choses incomparables pour conclure benoitement ou sournoisement, que tout se vaut et que le fort est juste.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Car non, tous les gens ne le font pas. Par exemple, certains journalistes s'interdisent de participer  des soires dont le seul but est d'entretenir une bonne connivence avec le pouvoir politique, simplement par principe et pouvoir faire leur travail en toute indpendance.


Plein de journalistes ne respectent pas les codes de la dontologie et les gens ont perdu confiance en eux. Par exemple les gilets jaunes ont compris que BFM TV ne faisait que de la dsinformation.

Mdias: la dontologie des journalistes  l'preuve d'Internet



> Le constat est terrible, relev en introduction de son rapport annuel par l'Observatoire de la dontologie de l'information (ODI): selon un sondage de janvier, publi par La Croix, *les Franais continuent de ne pas faire confiance  leurs mdias - que dans l'ensemble ils ne croient plus - ni  ceux qui y travaillent - qu'ils souponnent majoritairement de relations incestueuses avec l'argent et le pouvoir.* Les journalistes sont un peu mieux aims que les hommes politiques - mais est-ce vraiment un compliment?


Si un journaliste se fait pote avec des riches et puissants, il risque d'tre moins mchant avec eux dans ces articles. Il se fait corrompre.
Bientt des ministres vont offrir du champagne, de la cocane et des prostitus  des journalistes...




> le sche cheveux plaqu or


Jespre que c'est une fausse information.
En tout cas Franois de Rugy dment.

===
Il a de la chance il n'entend pas quand il se fait huer :
"Je n'ai rien entendu": Edouard Philippe ragit aux sifflets des gilets jaunes lors du dfil du 14 juillet
Macron largement hu et siffl par la foule durant toute la descente des Champs-Elyses ce matin ! #14Juillet

----------


## Jipt

> Il a de la chance il n'entend pas quand il se fait huer :
> "Je n'ai rien entendu": Edouard Philippe ragit aux sifflets des gilets jaunes lors du dfil du 14 juillet


C'est bien connu, la masturbation a rend sourd,  ::ptdr:: 
Ah, je crois qu'il y a une petite erreur dans l'article : 


> hommage aux militaires blesss au nom de la France


Lire _hommage aux militaires blesss au nom de la finance_ -- C'est presque pareil, notez bien.




> Macron largement hu et siffl par la foule durant toute la descente des Champs-Elyses ce matin ! #14Juillet


Merci pour ces liens, a m'a remont le moral.
Quoique, il y a encore beaucoup  faire avant qu'il dgage, "il n'y a pas pire sourd que celui qui ne veut pas entendre".
Quelle honte, ce type tellement imbu de sa petite personne minable.
_Comme tant d'autres_, vous me direz. Oui, mais c'est lui qu'on se coltine ici et maintenant.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Quoique, il y a encore beaucoup  faire avant qu'il dgage


Macron n'est pas le problme en soit, avant lui a allait mal, avec lui a va mal, aprs lui a ira mal.
C'est notre rpublique le problme  ::P: . Il faudrait inventer un meilleur systme. (mais comme le peuple n'a pas de pouvoir, a va tre compliqu)

C'est toujours sympa de critiquer le prsident, le premier ministre et tout le gouvernement, malheureusement a ne sert  rien.  ::(: 
Quelque part Sarkozy, Hollande, Macron ne sont que des pions.

Dfense : pourquoi Emmanuel Macron veut un commandement militaire de l'espace



> Le commandement sera bas  Toulouse (Haute-Garonne). Il comptera 200 personnes avant de monter en puissance et il aura un budget de 3,6 milliards d'euros sur six ans. *Le but sera de dfendre la France dans la course  l'armement spatial*, que se livrent les grands pays comme la Russie, la Chine ou encore les tats-Unis qui dveloppent des armes-satellites.


Il y a peut-tre mieux  faire avec argent...

----------


## Jipt

> Macron n'est pas le problme en soi, avant lui a allait mal, avec lui a va mal, aprs lui a ira mal.


Chaque prsident a eu, pendant sa session, le pouvoir de faire des choses intelligentes, utiles et efficaces.
Mais plutt que de se sortir les doigts pour prendre le taureau par les cornes, c'est tellement meilleur de les garder au chaud en les avanant-reculant

Et pendant que rien d'autre ne se passe, les gouttes d'eau remplissent le verre, qui va finir par dborder.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Chaque prsident a eu, pendant sa session, le pouvoir de faire des choses intelligentes, utiles et efficaces.


Je ne suis pas convaincu que Sarkozy, Hollande, ou Macron auraient pu faire quelque chose dutile si ils en avaient eu envie. (La France ne peut pas faire ce qu'elle veut, elle doit respecter les rgles de l'UE.)
Ils ne respectent dj pas leur thme de campagne :
- Sarkozy :  Vous en avez assez de cette bande de racailles, on va vous en dbarrasser 
- Hollande :  Mon adversaire, c'est le monde de la finance 
- Macron :  Il faut pensez printemps 
Plus personne ne pense printemps aujourd'hui... Sarkozy n'a rien fait contre les racailles, Hollande n'a rien fait contre la finance.
Macron n'a pas encore battu le score d'impopularit d'Hollande, donc il y a encore un peu de marge (bon aprs il faut avoir confiance dans les instituts de sondage...)




> Mais plutt que de se sortir les doigts pour prendre le taureau par les cornes


C'est pas simple de relancer lconomie, la crise est mondiale, le prochain krach fera trs mal.
Macron essaie juste de faire baisser les dpendances de l'tat, parce qu'il faut que le dficit public soit infrieur  3% du PIB.




> Et pendant que rien ne se passe, les gouttes d'eau remplissent le verre, qui va finir par dborder.


On en est encore loin.

----------


## rawsrc

> Quelle honte, ce type tellement imbu de sa petite personne minable.
> _Comme tant d'autres_, vous me direz. Oui, mais c'est lui qu'on se coltine ici et maintenant.


Bah, j'imagine l'ego qu'il faut avoir pour arriver  ces postes... C'est inhrent  la fonction je crois.
Tu n'auras jamais un gus discret, luttant au quotidien contre son ego, vitant par tous les moyens l'hubris.

C'est simple, soit tu ne passes pas les portes et tu arrives  briller en haut de l'affiche, soit tu restes un scribouillard dans l'ombre.

Le problme c'est une fois en haut, aucun n'arrive  calmer son ego,  avoir un sentiment de satit histoire de se mettre au boulot et d'arrter la flagornerie environnante qui fait que tu restes en permanence hors-sol. 

L'quation est trs complique  quilibrer.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Chaque prsident a eu, pendant sa session, le pouvoir de faire des choses intelligentes, utiles et efficaces.
> Mais plutt que de se sortir les doigts pour prendre le taureau par les cornes, c'est tellement meilleur de les garder au chaud en les avanant-reculant



En fait, je pense qu'ils ont fait ce pour quoi ils ont t financs. Ils sont lus pour un programme (ou contre un autre programme), mais en fait, ce qui leur importe, c'est de faire ce que leurs vritables patrons les ont mandats pour faire (et ce que les lecteurs n'ont pas connaissance avant l'lection). Ces tristes sires sont au service de la finance, des grands patrons, ... et, de manire   cynique, je dirais qu'ils ont fait du plutt bon boulot !  ::aie:: 




> Et pendant que rien d'autre ne se passe, les gouttes d'eau remplissent le verre, qui va finir par dborder.


Oui, mais, ils arrivent  pomper un peu du trop plein, o  augmenter la capacit du rservoir. (on agite un drapeau FN, on parle d'inscurit, on montre des migrants - qui pourraient envahir l'Europe - bref, on fait peur. a siphonne un peu le rservoir, et on repart pour un tour...  ::aie:: )

----------


## Jipt

> (et ce que les lecteurs n'ont pas connaissance avant l'lection).


Donc en fait on nous prend pour des c'est_oh_haine ! et dans les grandes largeurs, sans se gner.

Surtout quand ensuite "ils" osent nous dire "mais non, on vous coute, tenez, inscrivez vos dolances dans ce cahier, qui sera rapidement dtruit-enterr-oubli attentivement lu".

Mon impuissance me mine, me dmolit
Il est o, mon gilet ?

----------


## Ryu2000

> Bah, j'imagine l'ego qu'il faut avoir pour arriver  ces postes... C'est inhrent  la fonction je crois.


Il existe des chefs d'tats qui font passer lintrt de la nation avant toute chose. (mais pas en France ^^)
Et selon comment on regarde, le prsident ne peut pas faire tout ce qu'il veut, il n'a pas tous les pouvoirs (bon  la limite le premier ministre peut forcer certaines choses comme quand Valls a utilis 6 fois le 49.3).
Un prsident Franais c'est juste un paratonnerre  haine. (les franais le critiquent mais la ligne politique reste la mme que ce soit avec l'UMP, le PS ou LREM).
Le prsident est une vitrine, ce n'est pas vraiment lui qui dirige.




> ce qui leur importe, c'est de faire ce que leurs vritables patrons les ont mandats pour faire (et ce que les lecteurs n'ont pas connaissance avant l'lection).


C'tait facile d'anticiper que Macron tait pourri, pendant la campagne on savait qu'il tait proche de Jacques Attali, d'Alain Minc, de Patrick Drahi, etc, le gars bossait pour Rothschild...
Aprs Jacques Attali et Alain Minc, Bernard-Henri Lvy apporte son soutien  Emmanuel Macron




> a siphonne un peu le rservoir, et on repart pour un tour... )


Peut-tre que la prochaine personne a gouverner la France sera Marion Marchal avec une union des droites.
Si elle gagne ce sera mauvais signe, bon aprs c'est pas gagn, elle n'a pas encore de parti politique.




> Donc en fait on nous prend pour des cons !


Il tait peut-tre temps de s'en rendre compte  ::mouarf:: 
Aprs c'est une belle histoire de dire que si on est pas satisfait par l'offre politique actuel, on peut crer son parti et potentiellement prendre le pouvoir si on conoit un programme qui satisfait le plus grand nombre.




> tenez, inscrivez vos dolances dans ce cahier


Louis XVI avait galement essay et a n'a pas bien fini pour lui  ::(: 
Grand dbat : quand Louis XVI demandait  ses fidles sujets leurs dolances



> En 1789, Louis XVI convoque des tats gnraux et invite ses fidles sujets  exposer ses motifs de colre et ses ides pour remdier aux maux du pays. 230 ans plus tard, Emmanuel Macron, face aux Gilets jaunes, ouvre un grand dbat national.


Macron a dpenser 10 milliards d'euro pour les gilets jaunes  ce qu'il parait :
Les 10 milliards obtenus par les gilets jaunes boostent la croissance franaise




> Il est o, mon gilet ?


Si vous avez le permis, il est dans votre voiture, car il est obligatoire.

----------


## fredoche

> Si vous avez le permis, il est dans votre voiture, car il est obligatoire.


 ::roll:: 
Si vous avez une voiture... qui circule sur le territoire franais  :;):

----------


## benjani13

Et Macron veut nous faire croire que les gens ont siffl les militaires et non lui : https://twitter.com/patrick_edery/st...38401500884995

----------


## halaster08

> Et Macron veut nous faire croire que les gens ont siffl les militaires et non lui


Si a se trouve il le pense vraiment, ces gens l ne veulent pas voir la vrit en face, il se voit comme le sauveur de la France, pourquoi se ferait-il huer ?

----------


## fredoche

Non il ne le pense pas vraiment, il est bien trop intelligent pour cela

Il utilise cela, c'est le principe mme de la communication, de la propagande, dtourner la ralit  son profit.
Il est dans le combat des images, des messages. Chacun de nous vit des ralits diffrentes et ce qui est une vidence pour l'un sera un mensonge pour l'autre.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Non il ne le pense pas vraiment


C'est quand mme salaud de se faire huer et d'essayer de faire croire que les gens huaient les militaires... (c'est bien de la stratgie digne d'LREM)

Les infos de 6h - 14 juillet : Macron revient sur les sifflets lors du dfil



> "Le 14 juillet, c'est la Fte nationale. Quiconque est Franais se souvient et est fier de son pays. Et le 14 juillet sur les Champs-lyses dfilent nos militaires, c'est  dire *ceux qui chaque jour uvrent pour protger la patrie : nos militaires, comme nos policiers et nos pompiers : tous ceux qui ont dfil hier et qui parfois ont t abondamment siffls par les mmes*", a lanc Emmanuel Macron.


Ceux qui sont mcontent de Macron n'ont rien contre les militaires, les policiers, les pompiers, ce sont des personnes qui suivent les ordres et qui sont trs utile.
Les mcontents gueulaient quand Macron passait, avant et aprs c'tait calme.

----------


## Ecthelion2

> Pourquoi alors ne pas en venir directement  l'essentiel et dire simplement: "tous les citoyens le font" ? Pourquoi ce besoin d'enrober ta phrase avec ce fameux "cela a toujours exist" puisque tu admets toi-mme que ce n'est pas un argument ? Parce que c'est un slogan passe partout qui te permet d'introduire une seconde affirmation qui serait plus discutable isolment ?


Ca tombe bien, au dpart j'avais bien dit : 




> Enfin perso (outre la question du financement) cela ne me choque pas, *tout le monde fait pareil*, c'est comme a depuis la nuit des temps


La phrase   laquelle tu rponds tait dj une rponse  une personne qui n'a lu que la fin de la phrase ci-dessus, me reprochant cet argument du "a a toujours exist" alors que ds le dpart, je disais bien que tout le monde le faisait, aprs c'est toujours pareil, si vous ne lisez pas tout, ou pas comme il faut, je n'y suis pour rien.





> Car non, tous les gens ne le font pas. Par exemple, certains journalistes s'interdisent de participer  des soires dont le seul but est d'entretenir une bonne connivence avec le pouvoir politique, simplement par principe et pouvoir faire leur travail en toute indpendance.


Quand je dis "tout le monde le fait", c'est le fait de profiter de piston, de conseils pour conomiser / viter de perdre de l'argent, et/ou de soit-mme en faire profiter les autres, ce n'est bien entendu pas le fait de "s'accoquiner avec un politicien".

Alors j'entends bien que des journalistes ne participent  ces soires, cela ne signifie pas pour autant qu'ils ne pratiquent pas les autres choses dont je parle ci-dessus. 

Sinon  part agresser les gens qui ne sont pas d'accord avec vous, vous avez des propositions ? Tout comme de la part de Benjani13 (qui a prfr changer de sujet que de rpondre), j'attends volontiers vos solutions pour supprimer ce problme sans gnrer aucune consquence nfaste pour qui que ce soit. 





> Ainsi soit-il  C'est avec de tels propos qu'on peut condamner plus svrement le vol d'une orange que celui de toute une nation. Bravo pour ton sens de la mesure!


Il dit qu'il voit pas le rapport ? 

Ce n'est pas parce que MOI, JE ne ME juge pas dans la position de condamner des gens sur un sujet o je ne suis moi-mme pas irrprochable, que cela oblige qui que ce soit d'autre,  faire quoi que ce soit. 

Ce n'est pas parce que MOI, je ne condamne pas cet acte, que personne ne doit le faire. 

C'est facile de pointer du doigt les comportements pourris des autres, encore faut-il avoir le cul propre soit-mme, certains (je parle de faon gnrale, aucun truc  ton encontre ou envers qui que ce soit dans ce fil dans ce qui suit) feraient mme mieux d'en prendre de la graine, et d'arrter de porter des jugements sur tout et n'importe quoi, sachant qu'ils font pareil ou pire  ct. 





> *Personne n'oblige les gens  faire une carrire politique, mais on demande  ceux qui s'engagent d'avoir plus de probit que les autres, prcisment parce qu'ils reprsentent des intrts communs*. N'est-ce pas le but de la moralisation de la vie politique dj mise en place dans les pays nordiques (Sude, Danemark, Finlande) et que promettait micron?


Quel rapport ? 95% de mon message parle des journalistes.

Mais bon admettons, on empche tous les politiciens de frquenter tous les journalistes, comment vous :

- mettez la population au courant des dcisions politiques, des programmes de chacun, etc. ?
- ralisez des interviews / portraits de tel ou tel membre du gouvernement ?  
- organisez des dbats ? 
- etc etc

Mme si il y a des solutions palliatives pour plusieurs de ces points, il y a un minimum d'interactions obligatoires, ne vous en dplaise.





> Et qu'a-ton vu depuis ? Des dizaines de milliards distribus aux multinationales et aux ultra riches pendant qu'on diminue les allocations logements, les droits aux chmage et  la retraite. L'affaire Benalla et un zigoto intouchable protg par sa majest, et maintenant le ministre de l'cologie entrain de balancer l'argent par les fentres parce que le monsieur veut conserver sa vie de chteau et donc 63 000 euros de travaux aux frais du contribuable dans son appartement de fonction, dont 17000 uniquement pour des placards. Le homard n'tait qu'un hors d'oeuvre, et le sche cheveux plaqu or pour un meilleur reflet dans la glace. Marianne propose d'ailleurs 12 ides d'objets dors pour aller avec le sche-cheveux des De Rugy.


Joli laus tout  fait juste mais compltement hors-sujet avec mon propos.

Il faudra m'expliquer comment, en faisant en sorte que les politiciens ne ctoient plus de journalistes, cela va empcher les-dits politiciens de faire des dtournements de fonds, qu'il y ait des cas comme Benalla, du loobying, ou tout ce que vous voulez d'autres ? 

Encore une fois quel rapport ?




> C'est tout le contraire d'un comportement exemplaire qu'on est en droit d'attendre d'un homme qui exerce le pouvoir dans une dmocratie.


Je suis tout  fait d'accord, et je n'ai jamais dit le contraire. 

Ce que vous n'avez pas l'air de comprendre, c'est que ce n'est pas parce que cela ne me choque pas que des politiciens ctoient des journalistes, que cela signifie pour autant que rien de ce qu'ils font ne me choque ou ne me fait bouillir hein...





> Aussi, quand on ajoute les violences policires et les arrestations injustifies comme montres dans les messages prcdents, les raisons de s'indigner ne manquent pas. Et je doute que ton histoire de piston pour trouver un travail puisse quilibrer la balance au point de rendre ces choses gales. A moins d'avoir un srieux manque du sens de la mesure comme disait Pascal dans "Raisons des effets" :


Aaaaaah donc comme certains font de la merde  ct, il faut s'indigner de TOUT ce que font TOUS les politiciens.

Mea culpa, je n'avais pas saisi cette subtilit obligatoire  tous propos devant se tenir sur le forum... 





> Une dmesure qui fait perdre le sens de la raison au point de comparer des choses incomparables pour conclure benoitement ou sournoisement, *que tout se vaut et que le fort est juste*.


Et vos difficults de lecture, et vtre propension  porter htivement des jugements sur autrui, vous font conclure un peu tout et n'importe quoi.

Je n'ai jamais affirm cela dans mon message, en tout cas, pas de faon gnrale, cela ne concernait que mon point de vue, par rapprt  un sujet trs prcis. Mme joueur joue encore.

Je vais le rcrire une 5me fois, avec des mots simples :

*MOI* pas indign par UN sujet car *MOI* penser que TOUT LE MONDE FAIRE PAREIL  son chelle, et donc *MOI* penser *MOI PAS ETRE LE MIEUX PLACE* pour jeter la pierre. *MAIS MOI GROSSE COLERE sur AUTRES SUJETS*.

Si MOI dtourner 100K , MOI PAS EN BONNE POSITION pour juger MEC qui dtourne de l'argent, MEME SI LUI dtourner 500K ou 1 million , MAIS SI TOI PAS DETOURNER ARGENT, TOI tout  fait LIBRE de t'INDIGNER DE TON COTE, TOI comprendre image de moi ? 


Au bout d'un moment, faut arrter vos concours de ququettes hein, oui des politiciens font des trucs avec plus de consquences qu'un gars lambda car ils vivent dans des cercles de plus grande influence, qu'ils ont plus de pouvoirs, et ctoient des sommes d'argent pour lesquelles il faudrait une vie entire de travail pour les runir, et ce, pour beaucoup de monde. MAIS l'acte rprhensible reste le mme.

Que cela soit pour un citoyen  l'chelle A ou un politicien  l'chelle B, ce qui est immoral reste immoral, et ce qui est illgal, reste illgal. Je ne vais pas excuser des citoyens qui font de la merde, sous prtexte que des politiciens, qui sont les pires salauds du monde tout le monde le sait, font pareils (ou ont d'autres tares) mais avec de plus gros moyens.

Sur un *sujet prcis*, si je le souhaite, je peux condamner tout le monde (politiciens + citoyens "lambda"), ou personne, excusez-moi d'tre un minimum cohrent dans ce que je peux tre amen  considrer bien ou mal, et de ne pas faire de discrimination en fonction du mtier de chacun. Je ne vois pas en raison de quoi, je devrais forcment jeter la pierre aux politiciens sur un acte prcis, quand ce mme acte est tolr voir "dans les moeurs" au niveau du reste de la population ?

Mais je le rpte, cela ne signifie pas pour autant que je tolre toutes les boulettes de nos politiciens, chaque "problme" doit tre discut et se grer de faon spare. Merci de ne pas tout mlanger et de ne pas m'accuser de n'importe quoi.

Oui les politiciens doivent se montrer un peu plus exemplaire, tout comme le devrait les forces de l'ordre, les magistrats et un certain nombre d'autres corps de mtiers, par rapport aux autres citoyens, je suis d'accord avec toi la-dessus, mais vous confondez cause et consquence. Le problme n'est pas que les politiciens ctoient les journalistes mais qu'ils en profitent pour faire de la merde. Leur enlever la possibilit de se voir, c'est juste dplacer le problme, et ils feront de la merde via d'autres canaux.

C'est bien de parler de la moralit des pays nordiques, mais au cas o cela vous aurait chapp, les politiciens nordiques sont plus moraux car, attention tenez-vous bien, bah la-bas, ils sont condamns quand ils font de la merde, vous vous rendez compte ? Je vous assure que cela change normment de choses...  :;):

----------


## Ryu2000

Franois De Rugy sait que c'est trs mal qu'un ministre soit ami avec des journalistes, des gros patrons, des banquiers, il insiste bien sur le fait que ce n'tait pas ses potes :
 *Ce ntaient pas des dners entre amis ! * : face  la polmique, Franois de Rugy sexplique



> Est-il favorable  la proposition de loi de Matthieu Orphelin, son ancien collgue camarade des Verts, aujourdhui dput, qui plaide pour une meilleure surveillance des frais des parlementaires et des ministres, et pour la publication du nom de celles et ceux, lobbyistes ou non, quils rencontrent ?
> 
>  *Je suis contre le fait de publier en continu les noms de ceux qui me rencontrent. Car on ne pourra plus faire de politique.* Si cest public, les gens vont tre questionns ds quils seront sortis.  Franois de Rugy prcise :  Quil y ait des personnalits indpendantes qui soient dsignes pour contrler les choses, tenues  la confidentialit, jy suis favorable. 
> 
> Autant dire que celui qui vantait, en septembre 2017, la transparence des pays scandinaves, tempre ses propos dalors :  Jai dit quil fallait sinspirer de la Sude, pas faire du copier-coller.  Et de citer une anecdote que lui aurait confie va Joly, encore une ex-camarade Verte :  Elle voulait passer sa retraite en Norvge. Elle est revenue car elle ne supportait pas le rapport  la loi o il ny a aucune marge de manuvre.

----------


## fredoche

Lui  mon avis il va falloir qu'il la ferme 

Si faire de la politique c'est faire des bonnes bouffes et rencontrer des gens (voir lobbies), a me conforte dans ma vision de ces  gens-l.

Eva Joly craint la loi trop rigide, c'est vrai qu'elle a tellement de choses  se reprocher, et tant de vellits rebelles

----------


## Jon Shannow

Fin de la polmique avec de Rugy : https://www.rtl.fr/actu/politique/fr...ent-7798021435

----------


## Ryu2000

> 14h40 - "*Les attaques et le lynchage mdiatique dont ma famille fait l'objet* me conduisent aujourd'hui  prendre le recul ncessaire - ce que chacun comprendra. La mobilisation ncessaire pour me dfendre fait que je ne suis pas en mesure d'assumer sereinement et efficacement la mission que m'ont confie le Prsident de la Rpublique et le Premier ministre. Ds lors, j'ai prsent ma dmission au Premier ministre ce matin", a crit le ministre dans un communiqu.


Et ouais avant il tait bien tranquille, personne ne savait qui il tait, les mdias ne parlaient pas de lui, il tait confortablement install et d'un coup il y a eu plein d'articles qui parlait de lui.
Maintenant il va falloir faire une reconversion professionnelle.

Enfin a va, quand t'es ministre et que tu dmissionnes tu touches ton salaire pendant un moment encore :
Combien touchera Nicolas Hulot en tant que ministre dmissionnaire ?



> Nicolas Hulot va-t-il continuer  toucher son salaire de ministre? *Pays 9.940 euros brut mensuel* depuis 2012 suite au dcret sign par Franois Hollande (auparavant, les ministres touchaient 14.200 euros par mois), les ministres n'ont pas droit  un traitement  vie comme certains le croient encore. Et la spcificit de leur fonction ne leur donne pas accs  l'assurance-chmage. *L'Etat maintient juste le versement de leur rmunration pendant un dlai cens leur permettre de trouver un nouvel emploi.* Ce dlai a t raccourci  trois mois par ordonnance en 2013.


Dcidment c'est compliqu les ministres de l'cologie, autant ne pas en prendre  ::P:  (comme a les gens ne pourront pas le critiquer)

----------


## benjani13

Aprs sa dmission, sur twitter De Rugy se compare  Brgovoy : https://twitter.com/FdeRugy/status/1151182365823242242

Je crois qu'il a finit les bouteilles avant de partir.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Aprs sa dmission, sur twitter De Rugy se compare  Brgovoy


Il veut une corde ?  :8-):

----------


## Ryu2000

> Je crois qu'il a finit les bouteilles avant de partir.


a doit plutt tre le choc traumatique, le gars tait ministre, il faisait parti du gratin, il pouvait aller au restaurant et boire du grand vin.
Et paf ! Des articles tous les jours, dans tous les mdias, les rseaux sociaux qui s'affolent.

Un jour t'es le roi du ptrole, le lendemain la France entire te dteste, il y a quoi devenir tar pendant un moment.
Le gars ne simaginait pas qu'il tait possible de tout perdre aussi vite.

L avec le syndrome de stress post-traumatique il doit faire des cauchemars avec des articles de Media Part...

Il va redevenir dput apparemment :
Franois de Rugy bientt de retour sur les bancs de l'Assemble nationale?



> Franois de Rugy, ministre dmissionnaire, pourrait redevenir dput de la circonscription de Nantes-Orvault  partir du mois prochain. Son supplant a d'ores et dj annonc ce mardi qu'il lui laisserait la place le mois prochain comme la loi le prvoit.


Il ne perdra pas tous ses privilges.




> De Rugy se compare  Brgovoy


a rappelle un peu la tentative de suicide d'Isabelle Balkany.

----------


## Jipt

Et donc on se retrouve encore une fois, avec un ministre capital sans chef !

Et quand je dis "capital" je pense dans ma tte que a devrait tre le premier des ministres, celui qui chapeaute tous les autres, qui ne pourraient prendre aucune dcision tant qu'elle n'est pas valide par le grand chef.

Et  ce poste "on" met des guignols qui se dfilent ds que le vent monte  force 2. 
"Trop de pression" qu'il dit, oh chouchou qui nous fait un caca nerveux ! Et a avait la prtention de grer des machins autrement plus compliqus comme le dmantlement des centrales nuclaires sans qu'on se retrouve avec des bougies ou la fin du ptrole sans qu'on crve de faim pour cause d'arrt des transports de bouffe, par exemple.
On est vraiment mal barrs avec ces charlots !

----------


## Ryu2000

> Et donc on se retrouve encore une fois, avec un ministre capital sans chef !


Ben si, c'est lisabeth Borne, peut-tre qu'elle tiendra plus longtemps.
La ministre des Transports lisabeth Borne nomme ministre de l'cologie
Ce ministre cre plein de taxes, c'est hyper important pour LREM.




> On est vraiment mal barrs avec ces charlots !


Cette phrase est correct depuis 2007 au moins et elle le sera peut-tre encore pendant longtemps.

----------


## Jipt

> Ce ministre *crer* plein de taxes, c'est hyper important pour LREM.


Dommage que a ne veuille rien dire, en franais, donc toutes les suppositions sont possibles. Tu fais chichi  crire comme un goret,  ::furax::

----------


## Ryu2000

T'es un robot ou comment a se passe ? Ton analyse syntaxique est trop strict.
Dans le contexte c'est quand mme facile  comprendre... Les humains ne sont pas des compilateurs ils arrivent  comprendre l'ensemble d'un nonc mme quand il y a des microscopiques problmes de grammaire, de conjugaison ou dorthographe.
De toute faon je ne connais pas les rgles, je ne sais mme pas ce qu'est un verbe du premier groupe, donc  partir de l...

Le Franais ce n'est pas du C, si un caractre est faux on arrive  comprendre.

----------


## bombseb

Oui mais c'est jamais agrable d'avoir des warnings  la compilation.

----------


## Ryu2000

> des warnings  la compilation.


a devait tre chouette d'avoir 20/20 (ou trs bien) en dicte, personnellement je n'ai jamais vcu cette exprience.

----------


## Jipt

> De toute faon je ne connais pas les rgles, je ne sais mme pas ce qu'est un verbe du premier groupe, donc  partir de l...


Donc  partir de l tu la fermes et tu ne viens pas taler ton incomptence et ton ignorance  la face du monde  longueur de journes.
Ah, ils sont vraiment trop cool les modos ici !




> Le Franais ce n'est pas du C, si un caractre est faux on arrive  comprendre.


Pas moi.
Ce ministre crer plein de taxes, c'est hyper important pour LREM. _faux_ 
Ce ministre crait plein de taxes, c'est hyper important pour LREM. _correct_
Ce ministre a cr plein de taxes, c'est hyper important pour LREM. _correct_
Ce ministre va crer plein de taxes, c'est hyper important pour LREM. _correct_

----------


## rawsrc

> quand il y a des *microscopiques* problmes de grammaire, de conjugaison ou dorthographe.


Merci, j'ai bien ri sur ce coup   ::ptdr:: 
M'est d'avis qu'avec les 3 cumuls on quitte le monde microscopique, non ?

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Dans le contexte c'est quand mme facile  comprendre... Les humains ne sont pas des compilateurs ils arrivent  comprendre l'ensemble d'un nonc mme quand il y a des microscopiques problmes de grammaire, de conjugaison ou dorthographe.
> De toute faon je ne connais pas les rgles, je ne sais mme pas ce qu'est un verbe du premier groupe, donc  partir de l...
> 
> Le Franais ce n'est pas du C, si un caractre est faux on arrive  comprendre.


Oui, mais, tu es sens connaitre et appliquer les rgles du forum, non ? Et dans les rgles du forum, il y a ceci :



> IV-C. Exprimez-vous clairement en bon franais
> ▲
> 
> Postez vos messages en bon franais si possible.
> Cela pourra vous tre utile dans votre carrire de savoir bien vous exprimer et crire correctement. Un chef de projet peut crire des cahiers des charges, des documentations, des aides, correspondre avec des clients, etc.
> De plus, vous aurez plus de chances d'avoir des rponses si votre message est facile  lire.
> 
> L'utilisation du langage SMS ( mon ps y march pu s ki ki la kass c po juste sniif po cool ) est proscrite sur le forum.
> Les messages crits en langage SMS seront, selon le cas, dits ou supprims.
> ...


Donc, on dit "merci Jipt de prendre du temps pour me montrer la bonne direction, et je promets de faire des efforts". Au lieu d'insulter ceux qui essaient de faire en sorte que ce forum ne devienne pas une dchetterie linguistique...

----------


## Ryu2000

> Au lieu d'insulter ceux qui essaient de faire en sorte que ce forum ne devienne pas une dchetterie linguistique...


L je m'adresse  Jipt.
Quand est-ce que je t'ai insult machin ?
Vous exagrez, je devais tre  un caractre de faire 0 faute, ce n'est pas ce que j'appelle une dchetterie linguistique (d'ailleurs personne n'emploi ce terme...).

Vous matrisez les rgles de la grammaire, vous avez bien de la chance.
Statistiquement la majorit des franais arrive  comprendre le sens de la phrase quand il y a un lger problme de conjugaison.

Est-ce vous souffrez d'un trouble du dveloppement humain ou quelque chose dans ce genre ?
C'est trange de piquer une crise  chaque faute de franais, vous devriez vous calmez, parce que des fautes de franais il y en a partout.
Il y a une faon d'informer quelqu'un qu'il a fait une faute, mais a vous tes loin de le matriser par contre...

Allez vous dtendre sur ce site :
http://bescherelletamere.fr/

=======
"L'cologie est rtrograde en 2e division" : ractions mitiges aprs la nomination d'Elisabeth Borne au ministre de l'Ecologie



> "Nommer  l'Ecologie celle qui s'apprte  remettre 25 000 camions sur les routes en fermant la ligne Perpignan-Rungis, c'est fort !", se moque aussi le PCF sur Twitter. "La nomination dElisabeth Borne, faiseuse dautoroutes et dfaiseuse de rails, confirme que l'inconsquence cologique rsistera  la dmission de Franois de Rugy", estime aussi le dput LFI Adrien Quatennens.


Pure le PCF existe toujours  :8O:

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Donc  partir de l tu la fermes et tu ne viens pas taler ton incomptence et ton ignorance  la face du monde  longueur de journes.
> Ah, ils sont vraiment trop cool les modos ici !
> 
> 
> Pas moi.
> Ce ministre crer plein de taxes, c'est hyper important pour LREM. _faux_ 
> Ce ministre crait plein de taxes, c'est hyper important pour LREM. _correct_
> Ce ministre a cr plein de taxes, c'est hyper important pour LREM. _correct_
> Ce ministre va crer plein de taxes, c'est hyper important pour LREM. _correct_


Ce ministre cre plein de taxes, c'est hyper important pour LREM. _doit tre ce qu'il voulait dire, non ?_

----------


## fredoche

> Aprs sa dmission, sur twitter De Rugy se compare  Brgovoy : https://twitter.com/FdeRugy/status/1151182365823242242
> 
> Je crois qu'il a finit les bouteilles avant de partir.


En voyant a je comprends pourquoi Macron voulait une loi sur la haine sur les rseaux sociaux, et ne plus laisser parler que les spcialistes et autres experts adoubs.
Quand on voit la raction de la plupart des gens  ::mouarf::  Le _pauvre_ il s'est fait remballer comme il convient

----------


## fredoche

> Et  ce poste "on" met des guignols qui se dfilent ds que le vent monte  force 2.


C'est hlas un ministre de faade
Tout le monde s'en branle que le bateau coule, tant qu'on sert du homard  table  ::P: 

Quand on fera du champagne en Norvge, il sera temps de s'inquiter...

Ce qui est bien c'est qu'on est rentr en scheresse chronique depuis maintenant plusieurs mois, avec des restrictions d'usage sur l'eau mme en hiver.
J'habite un bocage humide qui ressemble de plus en plus aux plaines narbonnaises ou bitteroises au mois de juillet. Les tangs de fort sont  sec depuis plusieurs annes (2-3 au moins), un truc dingue dans le coin
a plus la canicule de juin, tout va trs bien, madame la marquise

----------


## Jon Shannow

> L je m'adresse  Jipt.
> Quand est-ce que je t'ai insult machin ?


Dj, en m'appelant "machin", tu m'insultes. Ensuite quand tu postes une image "gammar nazi", tu insultes toutes les personnes pour qui le respect de la langue signifie quelque chose. 




> Vous exagrez, je devais tre  un caractre de faire 0 faute


Le jour o tu seras  un caractre d'avoir le boulot que tu convoites, on en reparlera...  :;): 




> Vous matrisez les rgles de la grammaire, vous avez bien de la chance.


Tu n'as pas t  l'cole primaire ? Tu es d'origine trangre, arriv en France  un ge avanc ? Sinon, c'est quoi ton excuse ? La fainantise de rdiger correctement ? La volont d'crire vite, n'importe quoi pour saouler tout le monde sur tous les sujets ?





> Statistiquement la majorit des franais arrive  comprendre le sens de la phrase quand il y a un lger problme de conjugaison.


Et ce n'est pas pour cela que l'on a envie de passer une heure  essayer de comprendre ce que tu as gribouiller. 
Et sais-tu qu'il y a des trangers qui viennent sur ce forum, et pour lesquels tes fautes sont encore plus difficiles  comprendre ? 



> Il y a une faon d'informer quelqu'un qu'il a fait une faute, mais a vous tes loin de le matriser par contre...


Hlas, il n'est pas possible, au travers du forum, de taper sur tes doigts avec une rgle en fer.  ::roll::

----------


## MABROUKI

> fredoche
> C'est hlas un ministre de faade
> Tout le monde s'en branle que le bateau coule, tant qu'on sert du homard  table


On s'en apercoit pas avec de tels mets ,surtout si le champagne amortit le choc ...
Ministre de vrai faade pour les ploucs de citoyens qui sert  faire surtout des discours rassurants pour grands enfants...
Pour preuve la nouvelle ministre Borne spcialis dans l'adjudication des entreprises dtat et commissaire-priseur...
Elle a t probablement charge de raboter tout ce qui "parle" dcologie et  mettre le hol  ce qui dpasse "les bornes"...




> fredoche
> Ce qui est bien c'est qu'on est rentr en scheresse chronique depuis maintenant plusieurs mois, 
> avec des restrictions d'usage sur l'eau mme en hiver.


Phnomne semblable chez moi,mais qui a commenc chez nous dans les annes 1990...
Ca commence petitement par des scheresses et  des canicules ,baisse du niveau des nappes phratiques,les tangs & les mares  disparaissent,il y a moins d'oiseaux (moineaux,corbeaux,cigognes) et insectes(ceci est propre au dsert)...
Des champs de ronces ....le dsert pointe ...
Aujourd'hui chez nous ,seuls les barrages et les usinent de dessalement fournissent l'eau potable (traite) 
Et l'eau potable  des rares puits est conditionne en bouteille, les champs de culture doivent tre irrigus  partir des barrages...




> fredoche
> J'habite un bocage humide qui ressemble de plus en plus aux plaines narbonnaises ou bitteroises au mois de juillet


Bientt a ressemblera  la garrigue de Provence mais sans la mer  ,la Provence elle-mme ressemblant aux petites plaines de nos cote : verdures parses sur une terre rougetre ...
 Prpares-toi  porter un bon turban "sarrazin" contre le soleil et la poussire ...& manger les petits fruits acides de jujubier et de la caroube..

----------


## bombseb

J'arrive pas  compiler... ::mrgreen:: 



```

```

----------


## MABROUKI

> Et donc on se retrouve encore une fois, avec un ministre capital sans chef !
> 
> Et quand je dis "capital" je pense dans ma tte que a devrait tre le premier des ministres, celui qui chapeaute tous les autres, qui ne pourraient prendre aucune dcision tant qu'elle n'est pas valide par le grand chef.
> 
> _Et  ce poste "on" met des guignols qui se dfilent ds que le vent monte  force 2. 
> "Trop de pression" qu'il dit,_ oh chouchou qui nous fait un caca nerveux ! Et a avait la prtention de grer des machins autrement plus compliqus comme le dmantlement des centrales nuclaires sans qu'on se retrouve avec des bougies ou la fin du ptrole sans qu'on crve de faim pour cause d'arrt des transports de bouffe, par exemple.
> On est vraiment mal barrs avec ces charlots !



Sa dmission est probablement , mon avis,due  un vent "Force Macron de niveau 10" &  trop de "pression PHILIPPIQUE"  comme pour Le Vieux Collomb, Hulot et d'autres...
Cela n'est pas nouveau dans les traditions prsidentielles de la 5eme rpublique qu'un ministre soit "happ"(promu) par le haut pour etre  mieux congdi (du haut de la roche tarpienne)des que l'occasion se prsente... 

La Roche Tarpienne est haute et la chute de ses sommets  est gnralement mortifre ...politiquement parlant...

----------


## benjani13

Benjamin Griveaux, candidat  la Mairie de Paris, insulte tous ses petits camarades concurrents dans un entretient au Point: https://www.lepoint.fr/politique/exc...2325185_20.php




> Je sais exactement ce que l'on va faire et sur quel calendrier, mais a, c'est entre le prsident et moi. [...] Tout cela est trs rflchi depuis le dbut. [...] Qui tient Bournazel [lu parisien, membre d'Agir, candidat pour 2020] par les c... depuis le dbut, si ce n'est moi ? Pourquoi est-ce qu'on fait entrer [Franck] Riester [Agir] au gouvernement ? Pour tenir les mecs d'Agir, tout cela n'est pas le fruit du hasard !





> Il y a un abruti chaque jour qui dit qu'il veut tre maire de Paris.  Avant de tailler un costume  chacun de ses adversaires alors en lice :  [Hugues] Renson, c'est un fils de p, on le sait depuis le premier jour. Mounir [Mahjoubi] bon no comment.


Et je vous passe tous les autres "abrutis" dans le texte. Le conseiller en comm' tait en vacances? Ils ont dj oubli que Nathalie Loiseau s'est fait carte aprs avoir fait la mme chose? Il est tellement imbu de lui mme? O ils lancent des polmique pour faire oubli la passade De Rugy. Franchement je ne sais vraiment plus du tout quoi penser avec ces gens l.

----------


## Jipt

> On est vraiment mal barrs avec ces charlots !


Un bon point pour lui, cependant (vu aux infos ce soir) : il circulait dans une bagnole *blanche* (c'est bien la moindre des choses pour un ministre de l'cologie), a aurait pu faire boule de neige, surtout qu'on nous annonce une nouvelle canicule pour la semaine prochaine.

Pas comme ses ploucs de collgues, qui doivent jouer au concours de celui qui a la plus noire -- sont vraiment trop nuls, ces gens-l. Et a fonctionne aussi pour les capitaines d'industrie, tout comme avec les kks en gti ou les bobos en tdi (et vous mettez devant la marque blingbling que vous voulez, sur ce coup-l elles sont aussi  nulles les unes que les autres).

----------


## ABCIWEB

> Mais bon admettons, on empche tous les politiciens de frquenter tous les journalistes, comment vous :
> 
> - mettez la population au courant des dcisions politiques, des programmes de chacun, etc. ?
> - ralisez des interviews / portraits de tel ou tel membre du gouvernement ?  
> - organisez des dbats ? 
> - etc etc
> 
> Mme si il y a des solutions palliatives pour plusieurs de ces points, il y a un minimum d'interactions obligatoires, ne vous en dplaise.


On ne dit pas qu'il faut empcher les politiciens de frquenter les journalistes dans un cadre professionnel, on dnonce des diners de complaisance pharaoniques pays par l'argent des contribuables et auxquels participent certains journalistes. Ce n'est pas la mme chose. Et ce n'est pas parce qu'on a pas les moyens d'empcher que cela se reproduise qu'il ne faut pas les dnoncer. C'est redire une fois de plus les liens qui unissent certains journalistes avec le pouvoir en place. Et une occasion de plus pour montrer le degr de sincrit du grand petit chef qui a fait voter une loi de moralisation de la vie politique ds le dbut de son mandat.





> Quand je dis "tout le monde le fait", c'est le fait de profiter de piston, de conseils pour conomiser / viter de perdre de l'argent, et/ou de soit-mme en faire profiter les autres, ce n'est bien entendu pas le fait de "s'accoquiner avec un politicien".
> 
> Alors j'entends bien que des journalistes ne participent  ces soires, cela ne signifie pas pour autant qu'ils ne pratiquent pas les autres choses dont je parle ci-dessus.


Et alors ? Quand bien mme on utilise ses relations pour trouver un travail, cela ne veut pas dire pour autant qu'on sera corrompu dans son travail.

Les journalistes qui participent  des runions de complaisance avec des hommes politiques, ont non seulement probablement utilis leurs relations pour trouver un travail, mais ils auront en plus des discours trs accommodants envers ces mmes politiques, ce qui leur empche de faire correctement leur travail.

Tu sembles ne vouloir faire aucune diffrence et c'est pour cela que je disais que tu as un problme de mesure. Tout ne se vaut pas, y compris en terme de moralit.

La morale stricte on s'en fou puisque tu dis toi-mme qu'en cherchant bien on pourra toujours trouver ici ou l un comportement qu'on peut trouver immoral. Il faut donc parler en terme de prjudice et mesurer les dommages causs. Petit prjudice occasionnel = tout le monde le fait donc grosso modo on s'en fou, mais gros prjudices = gros dgts, et l il faut svir et d'autant plus pour de gros prjudices rpts.





> oui des politiciens font des trucs avec plus de consquences qu'un gars lambda car ils vivent dans des cercles de plus grande influence, qu'ils ont plus de pouvoirs, et ctoient des sommes d'argent pour lesquelles il faudrait une vie entire de travail pour les runir, et ce, pour beaucoup de monde. MAIS l'acte rprhensible reste le mme.


Encore une fois il faut comparer des choses comparables et  parler des prjudices causs. Voler 100 n'est pas rprhensible de la mme manire qu'un vol de plusieurs millions d'euros, mme si dans les deux cas, il y a eu vol. Et si quelqu'un te met une pichenette derrire l'oreille tu n'auras pas les mmes dommages qu'un grand coup de matraque en pleine face, mme si dans les deux cas tu peux parler d'agression physique. 

C'est pour cela que je parlais de Pascal qui disait " dfaut que le juste ft fort, on a fait que le fort ft juste". On l'a fait avec l'aide de la religion et d'une pseudo morale qui consiste  faire culpabiliser le peuple sur de petites broutilles, de petites fautes morales, pour dire comme tu le rptes  l'envie, qu'il est donc logique et normal que les puissants en fasse de trs grosses et donc qu'en consquence tout se vaut.

Je ne dis pas que tu es stupide, je dis que ce raisonnement uniquement "moral" est un pige  neuneu. Ce n'est pas pour rien qu'on a spar l'glise et l'tat. Aujourd'hui ce sont des pseudo journalistes et la quasi totalit des mdias grands public qui ont pris le relais de la propagande. Pour dire que tout se vaut... que les manifestants font des prises d'otages, qu'un tat se gre comme une entreprise et tant d'autres conneries plus grosses les unes que les autres.

Quand on mesure en termes de bnfices/prjudices plutt que de simplement comparer ce qui est moral et immoral, les choses deviennent plus claires, et l'on devient plus avis et plus juste. Je ne dis pas qu'il faut bannir la morale ni la dnigrer, je dis qu'il faut complter son jugement par le sens de la mesure, sans quoi la raison n'existe plus.

----------


## Jipt

Salut,

pas bien rveill, ce matin ?  ::P: 




> le degr de sincrit du grand petit chef


 ::nono:: 
du _petit_ grand chef




> comme tu le rptes  l'envie


 ::nono:: 
 l'envi sans "e", h oui. Et ce n'est pas du tout pareil, d'o ma prcision.

----------


## Ecthelion2

> On ne dit pas qu'il faut empcher les politiciens de frquenter les journalistes dans un cadre professionnel, on dnonce des diners de complaisance pharaoniques pays par l'argent des contribuables et auxquels participent certains journalistes.


Et comme je l'ai dit au dpart, s'indigner sur le fait que cela soit aux frais du contribuable oui. Mais contrairement  ce que tu dis, plusieurs ici s'indignent que les journalistes et les politiques se frquentent dans des dners tout court (mme si ils taient  leurs frais), et la oui, pour la centime fois, j'ai autre chose  faire. Tu devrais srieusement relire l'entiret des changes...  





> Et alors ? Quand bien mme on utilise ses relations pour trouver un travail, cela ne veut pas dire pour autant qu'on sera corrompu dans son travail.


C'est tout aussi valable pour les journalistes qui frquentent des politiques.  :;): 





> Et ce n'est pas parce qu'on a pas les moyens d'empcher que cela se reproduise qu'il ne faut pas les dnoncer.


Mais a fait des annes que a existe et que c'est dnonc, vous tes ns hier ou quoi ? Aprs encore une fois, que vous vouliez perdre votre temps  re-dnonc une nime fois la mme chose (pour laquelle vous avouez vous-mmes qu'on ne peut rien faire), et passer des mois  vous en indigner, libre  vous, mais merci d'arrter de tomber sur le rble et d'tre mprisant avec ceux qui prfrent s'indigner de choses plus importantes sur lesquelles on peut agir. Les journes sont limites dans le temps, perso, je n'ai pas assez d'heures par jour pour m'indigner sur tout, alors je priorise. 





> Les journalistes qui participent  des runions de complaisance avec des hommes politiques, ont non seulement probablement utilis leurs relations pour trouver un travail, mais ils auront en plus des discours trs accommodants envers ces mmes politiques, ce qui leur empche de faire correctement leur travail.


De plus vous oubliez galement plusieurs choses :

- De base, pour un journaliste, cela veut dire quoi "bien faire son travail" ? Etre objectif ? Mais personne ne l'est, et aucun journal ne l'est, ils ont tous une ligne directrice politique, dners de complaisance ou pas. Vous prenez un tre humain qui est dj subjectif et pleins de biais de base, et vous le faites bosser dans un journal qui a un parti pris dans lequel on lui dit ce qu'il doit faire, et vous vous attendez  des articles objectifs ? Srieusement ? Rveillez-vous hein... Si on rpte  longueur de journes qu'il faut avoir des sources de diverses orientations idologiques et politiques, c'est justement car personne n'est objectif, et qu'il faut dmler le vrai du faux des deux cts pour se faire sa propre opinion...

- Tout le monde ne pense pas comme vous, aussi surprenant que cela puisse paratre, il y a des gens qui ont une autre idologie que la vtre, d'autres ides politiques que les vtres, etc. Qu'est-ce qui vous dit que ces journalistes qui vont  ces dners se font forcment corrompre et que du coup, ils ne peuvent plus dire du mal des gens qu'ils frquentent ? Qu'est-ce qui vous permet de dire que ds le dpart, ils ne partagent pas les mmes ides et que ds le dpart, ces journalistes en questions n'ont jamais eu l'intention de dire du mal des ces politiciens ? Quelqu'un qui ne va pas dans le sens des gilets jaunes n'est pas forcment quelqu'un de corrompu et de malfique hein, c'est juste quelqu'un qui n'a pas les mmes ides que vous.

Bizarrement si dans ces dners, on retrouve plus ou moins toujours les mmes partis, et les mmes journalistes / journaux, c'est peut-tre parce qu'il y a un certain nombre d'atomes crochus au dpart non ?  

Comme dj dit, c'est rarement le journaliste qui dcide de la direction ditorialiste du journal. Si le journaliste X qui bosse dans un journal de droite fait des dners de complaisance avec Mlenchon par exemple, je suis pas franchement sr que son chef dito lui laissera dire du bien de lui hein. 





> snip


Aprs avoir rpt 10 fois dans le message prcdent, que non, je ne considrais pas que tout se valait, mais que dans ce cas spcifique, j'en avais effectivement plus grand chose  faire, je passe sur tout le reste du blabla moralisateur hors sujet.

----------


## bombseb

> Pas comme ses ploucs de collgues, qui doivent jouer au concours de celui qui a la plus noire -- sont vraiment trop nuls, ces gens-l. Et a fonctionne aussi pour les capitaines d'industrie, tout comme avec les kks en gti ou les bobos en tdi (et vous mettez devant la marque blingbling que vous voulez, sur ce coup-l elles sont aussi nulles les unes que les autres).


D'accord pour le cot kk, mais juste une prcision, un moteur TDI consomme moins (donc moins polluant) qu'un diesel atmosphrique.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Ensuite quand tu postes une image "gammar nazi", tu insultes toutes les personnes pour qui le respect de la langue signifie quelque chose.


Je ne vois pas en quoi "grammar nazi" est une insulte...
J'ai vu des gens se revendiquer faire partie de ce groupe.
Il y a des gens qui matrisent les rgles de la grammaire et de la conjugaison et qui ont un peu de tact pour signaler  quelqu'un qui fait une faute, mais le plus souvent ils ignorent, un message pour corriger une faute d'accord n'apporte rien, quelque part.

Si il y a un membre dans ce forum qui pique des crises quand il voit des fautes, ce n'est pas un comportement normal, du coup pour la blague on pourrait lappeler par des noms marrants.
a ne tient pas debout la stratgie de la victime faible qui chouine "Buhuhu des mchants m'ont appele Grammer Nazi". En ralit c'est celui qui se moque de ceux qui font des fautes qui est la brute, c'est lui qui agresse.
Grammar Nazi c'est rigolo comme expression, c'est bon enfant.  ::mouarf::  "Nazi" est devenu un adjectif pour faire des blagues c'est cool  :8-): 




> Le jour o tu seras  un caractre d'avoir le boulot que tu convoites, on en reparlera...


J'ai choisi l'informatique justement parce qu'il n'y avait pas  crire avec un stylo.
Je fais corriger mes lettres de motivation, donc le recruteur ne saura jamais comment j'cris rellement.




> Tu n'as pas t  l'cole primaire ?


Si, mais je n'tais pas le meilleur lve, surtout en Franais...
Au final je suis loin d'tre celui qui fait le plus de faute, donc je m'en sors trs trs bien. (mais bon je fais beaucoup de requtes pour savoir comment un verbe se conjugue)

Je devrais apprendre  matriser la grammaire et faire des fautes exprs pour vous faire chier, mais bon vous savez ce que c'est la flemme...
Si je loupe des accords c'est juste que je ne connais pas la rgle, ce n'est pas fais exprs, si j'cris mal une phrase c'est parce que je ne peux pas l'crire correctement (ou parfois c'est parce que je ne lis pas ce que j'cris).




> Sa dmission est probablement , mon avis,due  un vent "Force Macron de niveau 10" &  trop de "pression PHILIPPIQUE"  comme pour Le Vieux Collomb, Hulot et d'autres...


Hulot a rage-quit et a a bien fait chier Macron.
Hulot le green washing d'LREM "Regardez on en a quelque chose  foutre de l'cologie, on a Hulot qui bosse avec nous  ::mrgreen:: ".
Hulot est arriv et il a dit "Je me barre ils m'utilisent et ne me respectent pas  ::(: ".

Macron devrait en avoir plus rien  foutre, il devrait se dire "dans 3 ans je suis libre, plus personne me fera chier, je gagnerai plus d'argent, j'aurai moins d'emmerde, tout ira pour le mieux".




> Benjamin Griveaux, candidat  la Mairie de Paris, insulte tous ses petits camarades concurrents dans un entretient au Point: https://www.lepoint.fr/politique/exc...2325185_20.php


C'est dans une conversation prive...
Je ne vois pas o est le mal de dire la partie en gras :



> Inquiet de la floraison de candidats  l'investiture, le dput de Paris s'est aussi lch sur ses comptiteurs :  Il y a un abruti chaque jour qui dit qu'il veut tre maire de Paris.  Avant de tailler un costume  chacun de ses adversaires alors en lice :  *[Hugues] Renson, c'est un fils de p, on le sait depuis le premier jour. Mounir [Mahjoubi] bon no comment.*  Malgr son inimiti universelle, Benjamin Griveaux accordait quand mme  Cdric Villani quelques qualits, notamment d'tre  quand mme plus intelligent que les autres . On ne s'tonnera pas que les  abrutis , informs des propos tenus  leur endroit par l'ancien porte-parole du gouvernement, tranent des pieds pour se ranger derrire sa candidature devenue officielle





> Le conseiller en comm' tait en vacances? Ils ont dj oubli que Nathalie Loiseau s'est fait carte aprs avoir fait la mme chose?


Normalement quand c'est en off ils ont le droit de sa lcher un peu... Il faut faire attention quand on est cout, mais sinon... 
Peut-tre qu'un jour, chez vous, vous direz  votre partenaire qu'un de vos collgue n'est pas sympa, c'est un peu prs ce qu' fait Nathalie Loiseau ou Benjamin Griveaux ou Laurent Wauquiez (lui il a demand  ce qu'on ne diffuse pas les images en plus, les gens ne respectent rien...).

De toute faon tout le monde insulte tout le monde, c'est juste que parfois les mdias veulent en faire un article...

=====
Psychologiquement c'est difficile :
Emmanuel Macron proccup pour Franois de Rugy aprs sa dmission du gouvernement



> "Il est parti, il a dmissionn pour prparer sa dfense. Il faut laccompagner, lui donner des signes de solidarit et le remercier pour tout ce quil a fait", a expliqu Emmanuel Macron mercredi, en marge du Conseil des ministres.
> 
> Auprs du Parisien, nombreux sont les proches du chef de ltat  se montrer inquiets pour Franois de Rugy. "*Le type est psychologiquement fragile,* visiblement, et le prsident est trs inquiet", souligne un membre du gouvernement.
> 
> "On na pas oubli quavant sa tentative de suicide, Isabelle Balkany avait post un message sur Facebook. *On ne sait pas ce qui se passe dans la tte des gens*", reprend un ministre, sous couvert danonymat.

----------


## Jipt

> D'accord pour le ct kk, mais juste une prcision, un moteur TDI consomme moins (donc moins polluant) qu'un diesel atmosphrique.


Ce n'tait pas  a que je pensais, juste  la couleur des bagnoles, dont certaines pourraient servir pour faire cuire des ufs au plat, en cette saison.
Impossible avec la mienne, toute blanche.




> "Nazi" est devenu un adjectif pour faire des blagues c'est *cool*


Quelle honte, quelle misre, quel malheur et, non, ce n'est pas cool du tout et tu mrites juste des coups de pied au cul pour oser crire a, ou mieux, un bannissement.




> Je fais corriger mes lettres de motivation, donc le recruteur ne saura jamais comment j'cris rellement.


Jusqu' ce que tu sois oblig d'crire des courriels, ou des rapports, ou tous autres documents truffs d'accords foireux et de grands nawaks, car je te rappel qu'en franais le verbe travail et le nom commun travaille (oui, je l'ai dj vu) sont utiliss en entreprise, donc je te conseil un bon dico et n'aie pas peur de l'ouvrir

Par contre, un truc que tu devrais fermer, c'est ta grande gueule puante parce que l, franchement, a commence  bien faire, avec toute cette merde qui en sort : 



> Hulot a rage-quit et a a bien fait *chier* Macron.
> Macron devrait en avoir plus rien  foutre, il devrait se dire "dans 3 ans je suis libre, plus personne me fera *chier*, je gagnerai plus d'argent, j'aurai moins d'emmerde, tout ira pour le mieux".


Mais qu'est-ce que tu cherches, au juste ? Un peu de politesse ce n'est plus possible dans ton mode de fonctionnement ? Alors sois cool et va jouer ailleurs, please.

----------


## rawsrc

> je te *rappel* qu'en franais le verbe
> je te *conseil* un bon dico et n'aie pas peur de l'ouvrir


Noooonnnn !!!! *Jipt*, pas toi  ::sm::

----------


## Ecthelion2

> Noooonnnn !!!! *Jipt*, pas toi


 ::aie:: 


/avec la voix d'Obi Wan Kenobi

"Tu tais l'lu, c'tait toi ! Tu devais rtablir la paix dans la force pas la condamner  la nuit ! Tu tais comme mon frre. Je t'aimais Jipt."

 ::ptdr::  ::ptdr::

----------


## fredoche

::mouarf::  Il doit tre sur les nerfs le pauvre  ::roll:: 

Nazi ce n'est pas un mot doux

----------


## Invit

En fait, c'est un trait d'humour, en lien avec ce qu'il explique, relisez  ::D:

----------


## Jipt

> --snip--





> --snip--





> --snip--





> --snip--


Je ne le referai plus, promis (sauf si/quand on me pousse  bout,  ::furax:: )

Je vous aime  ::zoubi::   ::D: 
 ::coucou::

----------


## rawsrc

> /avec la voix d'Obi Wan Kenobi
> 
> "Tu tais l'lu, c'tait toi ! Tu devais rtablir la paix dans la force la grammaire et lorthographe, pas les condamner  la nuit ! Tu tais comme Matre Yoda Capello. Je t'aimais Jipt."

----------


## benjani13

Donc De Rugy aprs avoir t pingl entre autres pour avoir tap dans ses indemnits de dputs (pour payer ses cotisation EELV, tout en les dduisant de ses impts) va redevenir dpute et pouvoir continuer  taper dans ses indemnit de frais de mandats: https://www.rtl.fr/actu/politique/fr...end-7798053050

Allez on prpare trolldi:

----------


## Jipt

> Donc De Rugy aprs avoir t pingl entre autres pour avoir tap dans ses indemnits de dputs (pour payer ses cotisation EELV, tout en les dduisant de ses impts) va redevenir dpute et pouvoir continuer  taper dans ses indemnit de frais de mandats: https://www.rtl.fr/actu/politique/fr...end-7798053050


Tiens, un truc que je n'ai pas compris, aux infos de ce soir : on le voit  l 'Assemble avec tous ses pairs qui l'applaudissent. Mais pourquoi ?
Le mec il a tap dans la caisse, il est pris la main dans le sac, bien oblig de dmissionner, et il se fait applaudir ? Un truc m'chappe, l. Parce que normalement, c'tait soit des tomates pourries, soit du goudron et des plumes.


Tout fout le camp

----------


## MABROUKI

> Jipt
> Tiens, un truc que je n'ai pas compris, aux infos de ce soir : on le voit  l 'Assemble avec tous ses pairs qui l'applaudissent. Mais pourquoi ?
> Le mec il a tap dans la caisse, il est pris la main dans le sac, bien oblig de dmissionner, et il se fait applaudir ?


Alors l ,toi qui saisit ce qu'il y a au fond de la "dive bouteille" de Rabelais ,tu fais semblant de ne pas comprendre ...
Ils expriment leur joie et soulagement de se voir dbarrass de l'ex-chef de lhmicycle , pour de bon...
Aucune crainte de le voir revenir du "ministre de l'escrocologie" vers le perchoir du chef de lhmicycle...
Le roi du Parlement est mort ,vive le Roi...

----------


## ABCIWEB

> Mais a fait des annes que a existe et que c'est dnonc, vous tes ns hier ou quoi ? Aprs encore une fois, que vous vouliez perdre votre temps  re-dnonc une nime fois la mme chose (pour laquelle vous avouez vous-mmes qu'on ne peut rien faire), et passer des mois  vous en indigner, libre  vous, mais merci d'arrter de tomber sur le rble et d'tre mprisant avec ceux qui prfrent s'indigner de choses plus importantes sur lesquelles on peut agir. Les journes sont limites dans le temps, perso, je n'ai pas assez d'heures par jour pour m'indigner sur tout, alors je priorise.


Et hop on retombe dans l'argument "c'est pas nouveau", tellement pratique pour justifier tout et n'importe quoi.

Je suis intervenu dans mon premier message pour critiquer cet argument qui est simplement un lment de langage sans valeur, et je le critique d'autant plus qu'il est un archtype de la langage de bois. C'est tout. O as-tu vu que j'tais mprisant ? Le mpris concerne une attitude envers une personne, non pas la critique d'un argument.

Enfin, si la connivence entre les mdias grand public et le pouvoir ne fait pas partie de tes proccupations, je comprends mal pourquoi tu passes autant de ton prcieux temps  les excuser avec des lments de langages aussi futiles.  Libre  toi de prioriser sur autre chose.

La manipulation des mdias est un point essentiel du fonctionnement de la dmocratie puisque les gens votent en fonction des informations qu'on leur donne en pture. C'est pas nouveau, tout comme le rchauffement climatique, mais l'un comme l'autre devraient nanmoins tre l'objet de toute notre attention, car l'un et l'autre sont sur une pente ascendante trs dangereuse et les deux sont lis.

----------


## ABCIWEB

*En attendant les suites des enqutes sur les violences policires, Castaner a dcor des policiers souponns de violences contre des "gilets jaunes"!*

source



> Parmi eux, le commissaire Rabah Souchi, qui avait command la charge de police durant laquelle Genevive Legay avait t gravement blesse fin mars  Nice.
> 
> C'est une dcision qui devrait faire parler. Le ministre de lIntrieur, Christophe Castaner, a dcor des policiers de la mdaille de la scurit intrieure, le 16 juin, pour leur "engagement exceptionnel dans le cadre des 'gilets jaunes'". Mais parmi ces mdaills, au moins cinq agents sont impliqus dans des enqutes concernant des violences policires, rvle Mediapart mercredi 17 juillet.
> 
> *Genevive Legay, Zineb Redouane et Steve* 
> 
> Dans la liste des mdaill figure ainsi Rabah Souchi, charg des oprations de maintien de l'ordre, samedi 23 mars  Nice, au cours desquelles la militante Genevive Legay a t projete au sol, grivement blesse  la tte. La compagne du policier, Hlne Pedoya, charge de lenqute sur les violences commises ce jour-l, a galement t dcore. 
> 
> Le capitaine Bruno Flix a lui aussi t dcor. Il "fait partie des policiers auditionns dans le cadre de lenqute sur le dcs de Zineb Redouane", indique Mediapart. Cette octognaire est dcde  Marseille le 1er dcembre, aprs avoir t touche au visage par des clats d'une grenade lacrymogne, lance dans son appartement. "Ce CRS commandait ce jour-l les auteurs des tirs", affirme le site d'information. Le commandant divisionnaire Dominique Caffin, qui faisait partie des CRS ayant matraqu plusieurs personnes dans un Burger King de Paris ce mme jour, est galement rcompens.
> ...


Les mdailles de la honte

Il est remarquable de constater que Castaner n'a oubli aucun des policiers accuss des faits les plus graves et les plus controverss...



> ...le fascisme embrigade les groupes sociaux (jeunesse, milices) et justifie la violence d'tat mene contre les opposants assimils  des ennemis intrieurs, l'unit de la nation devant dpasser et rsoudre les antagonismes des classes sociales dans un parti unique.

----------


## viper1094

274 pages de discussion wtf ?!

----------


## Jipt

> 274 pages de discussion wtf ?!


Personne t'oblige, hein.

---
Tiens, dj en 1976, Reiser (RIP) avait tout compris, in _On vit une poque formidable_ :

----------


## viper1094

J'tais juste impression en fait x)

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Il est remarquable de constater que Castaner n'a oubli aucun des policiers accuss des faits les plus graves et les plus controverss...


LREM, c'est de l'Audiard en live ! "Les cons a osent tout, c'est mme  a qu'on les reconnait..."

Castaner => Si on mettait les cons en orbite, il n'aurait pas fini de tourner...

----------


## Ryu2000

> Quelle honte, quelle misre, quel malheur et, non, ce n'est pas cool du tout et tu mrites juste des coups de pied au cul pour oser crire a, ou mieux, un bannissement.


a ne vient pas de moi ! J'y suis pour rien  ::ptdr::  (il faut avoir *l'esprit Charlie* un petit peu  ::P:  ::P:  ::P: )


Cette scne a t reprise des centaines de fois et c'est souvent marrant (bon l a parle de foot donc a ne m'intresse pas, mais j'en ai vu plein de marrantes) :



Aprs c'est une raction normal, on parle beaucoup trop de la seconde guerre mondiale, il y a eu une rponse pour souffler un peu.




> Jusqu' ce que tu sois oblig d'crire des courriels, ou des rapports, ou tous autres documents truffs d'accords foireux et de grands nawaks, car je te rappel qu'en franais le verbe travail et le nom commun travaille (oui, je l'ai dj vu) sont utiliss en entreprise, donc je te conseil un bon dico et n'aie pas peur de l'ouvrir


Maintenant il y a des marocains, souvent ils s'en sortent moins bien que moi, donc globalement je suis au dessus de la moyenne.
Et mme en entreprise tu peux trouver des gens pour corriger... Ou alors il faut tre en quipe et dlguer la tche  quelqu'un qui tait fort en dicte.




> Mais qu'est-ce que tu cherches, au juste ? Un peu de politesse ce n'est plus possible dans ton mode de fonctionnement ?


Dans les protocoles du discours, a doit sappeler "la provocation" ou quelque chose comme a.
C'est marrant parce qu'il y a un cart entre la position et le discours, normalement un politicien c'est droit, a n'utilise pas de langage familier, du coup le dcalage est drle.
On dirait Alain De Greef qui explique au CSA en quoi Groland c'est drle.  ::mouarf:: 

L aussi ya un dcalage :
VIDO : UN ABB INSULTE EMMANUEL MACRON




> Le mec il a tap dans la caisse, il est pris la main dans le sac, bien oblig de dmissionner, et il se fait applaudir ?


Il a besoin qu'on le soutienne psychologiquement pour surpasser cette tape extrmement difficile pour lui. Il est faible en ce moment.
Plein d'lus font pire que lui, ils doivent stresser un petit peu... Aujourd'hui des secrets sortent dans les mdias on l'a vu avec Benjamin Griveaux...




> En attendant les suites des enqutes sur les violences policires, Castaner a dcor des policiers souponns de violences contre des "gilets jaunes"!


Si des policiers ont t violent c'est qu'ils ont suivi les ordres qui venaient de tout en haut, pour le gouvernement il mrite d'tre dcor.




> LREM, c'est de l'Audiard en live !


Le PS, l'UMP, LFI, ne sont pas tellement mieux...

Avec lisabeth Borne, Macron dcrdibilise son ambition cologique
Dj quand Hulot tait ministre ce n'tait pas crdible...

----------


## benjani13

En marche vers la mort du journalisme:




Rien  ajouter...

----------


## Ecthelion2

> Et hop on retombe dans l'argument "c'est pas nouveau", tellement pratique pour justifier tout et n'importe quoi.
> 
> Je suis intervenu dans mon premier message pour critiquer cet argument qui est simplement un lment de langage sans valeur, et je le critique d'autant plus qu'il est un archtype de la langage de bois. C'est tout. O as-tu vu que j'tais mprisant ? Le mpris concerne une attitude envers une personne, non pas la critique d'un argument.


Ca en devient franchement dsesprant...

DEPUIS LE DEPART CE N'EST PAS MON ARGUMENT. JE VOUS AI DEJA EXPLIQUE QUE MON ARGUMENT DE BASE ETAIT QUE TOUT LE MONDE FAISAIT LA MEME CHOSE, ET *ACCESSOIREMENT* OUI, QUE CELA AVAIT TOUJOURS EXISTE.

CE N'EST PAS POUR AUTANT QUE J'EXCUSE LA CHOSE, C'EST JUSTE QUE OUI, CELA NE ME FAIT PLUS REAGIR. TOUT COMME CERTAINES DES CHOSES QUE TU VIS TOUS LES JOURS, NE TE FONT PLUS AUTANT REAGIR, QUESTION D'HABITUDE.

MAINTENANT VOUS AVEZ 0 SOLUTIONS A CA, DONC MERCI DE ME LACHER LES COU$LLES CAR CONTRAIREMENT A VOUS JE NE SAUTE PAS AU PLAFOND SUR LE SUJET, ET D'ARRETER D'INSINUER QUE JE SUIS LIMITE UN MOUTON QUI ACCEPTE ET PARDONNE TOUT.

TOI Y EN A COMPRENDRE ?





> Enfin, si la connivence entre les mdias grand public et le pouvoir ne fait pas partie de tes proccupations,* je comprends mal pourquoi tu passes autant de ton prcieux temps  les excuser avec des lments de langages aussi futiles*.  Libre  toi de prioriser sur autre chose.


Alors l c'est le pompom...

J'ai crit 1 seul message sur mon "prcieux temps" pour donner mon avis sur la question. DEPUIS, mon prcieux temps je l'utilise  essayer de vous expliquer ce qu'un gamin de 4 ans comprendrait, tout a car vous ne lisez qu'une ligne sur deux, et non pas  les dfendre...

J'aimerai bien prioriser sur autre chose, mais je perds mon prcieux temps  vous rexpliquer 50 fois la mme phrase... 

On n'a pas le mme niveau d'indignation SUR CE SUJET PRECIS, point. Peut-on passer  autre chose ?

----------


## benjani13

C'est pas du trolldi, c'est mme pas du Gorafi, voil la relve du PS pour 2022:




Franois Holland passe le hochet  Bernard Cazeneuve et on ressort mme Lionel Jospin du conglateur, ce dernier "laisse entendre qu'il va reprendre une parole publique dans les mois  venir"...

https://www.franceinter.fr/politique...tielle-de-2022

----------


## Ecthelion2

> C'est pas du trolldi, c'est mme pas du Gorafi, voil la relve du PS pour 2022:


Cette photo transpire la joie de vivre et la motivation.  ::aie:: 

Je ne comprends mme pas que mme eux, aussi dconnects de la ralit qu'ils soient les uns et les autres, n'arrivent pas  sentir venir le bide complet que cela va tre. 

Je sais que tout le monde a un minimum d'amour propre et de fiert, que ce n'est pas forcment vident de se remettre en question, tout a tout a, mais tout de mme, il y a des choses suffisamment grosses et videntes pour que mme le 1er neuneu qui passe se pose des questions lol.

----------


## benjani13

> Je ne comprends mme pas que mme eux, aussi dconnects de la ralit qu'ils soient les uns et les autres, n'arrivent pas  sentir venir le bide complet que cela va tre. 
> 
> Je sais que tout le monde a un minimum d'amour propre et de fiert, que ce n'est pas forcment vident de se remettre en question, tout a tout a, mais tout de mme, il y a des choses suffisamment grosses et videntes pour que mme le 1er neuneu qui passe se pose des questions lol.


+1. Et aussi je ne comprend pas leur sentiment d'tre indispensable. A leurs ages et le beau pactole qu'ils ont tous accumul (plus les belles retraites) ils ont de quoi pass une fin de vie plus que paisible  profiter de la vie. Mais non ils tiendront jusqu' la mort pour le moindre morceau de pouvoir...

----------


## rawsrc

> on ressort mme Lionel Jospin du conglateur, ce dernier "laisse entendre qu'il va reprendre une parole publique dans les mois  venir"...


ce n'est pas du conglo, mais carrment du bocal de naphtaline oui !

Quand je vois ces belle ttes de vainqueurs, a donne envie de ...  ::zekill::  ou de se

----------


## halaster08

Je ne vois pas ce qui vous choque, le PS veux financer une maison de retraite pour 2022, c'est bien une mesure de gauche, non ?

----------


## Jon Shannow

Et la photo met bien en vidence le concept de parit homme/femme. ::aie:: 

Rien  dire, ils sont vraiment dans l'air du temps (mais quel temps ?  ::koi:: )

Avec cette photo, tu aurais pu dpoussirer le topic "Le changement a commence bien"  de Souviron, sur l're F. Hollande.  ::mouarf::

----------


## Ryu2000

Ils aimeraient bien avoir une place quelque part, c'est toujours sympa d'avoir un salaire de plus et parfois il y a moyen de donner du boulot  des potes. (c'est comme a que a marche la politique)
Les privilges financiers de la Cour des comptes par Franois Hollande



> 05 janv. 1989
> Dans le cadre de l'mission consacre aux "Privilges", Franois Holande affirme que depuis qu'il est dput il se sent moins privilgi que lorsqu'il tait conseiller rfrendaire  la Cour des comptes. 
> Institution o il est possible de peu travailler pour 15000 francs par mois, voire, 25000 pour faire des rapports. Il ajoute qu'il pourrait rester chez lui quand il serait fatigu ou s'y rendre pour passer des coups de fil...


Bon par contre sur la photo on voit qu'ils n'y croient pas du tout... "Oublies qu't'as aucune chance, vas-y, fonce !".
Normalement le plan c'est de tuer le PS et de crer un nouveau parti (en fait c'est juste un renommage comme UPR => UMP => LR).

Ce serait chouette un second tour de prsidentielle sans UMP, PS, LREM, mais a n'arrivera probablement jamais.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Normalement le plan c'est de tuer le PS et de crer un nouveau parti


En fait, c'est dj fait. PS => LREM, et LR => LREM devient de plus en plus vident. Le PS est  LREM, ce que l'UDI tait  l'UMP. (a existe encore l'UDI ?)

----------


## Ryu2000

> PS => LREM, et LR => LREM


a je le pensais en 2016, des membres sont pass du PS  LREM et d'autres de LR  LREM (Hollande et Valls ont fait campagne pour Macron et maintenant Sarkozy discute avec Macron, en mme temps c'tait la promesse de Macron de faire du ni gauche ni droite). Pourquoi Emmanuel Macron est  la fois de droite et de gauche

Cela dit le PS et LR survivent, mais sans Hamon ni Wauquiez, a va tre beaucoup moins bien... C'tait les meilleurs  ::calim2:: 
LFI se porte mal  cause de Melenchon (le parti devrait le virer  ::P: , comme le RN devrait virer Marine).

Je me demande si Marion Marchal va crer un parti et rcuprer des politiciens de LR et des lecteurs du FN.

----------


## Ecthelion2

> Pourquoi Emmanuel Macron est  la fois de droite et de gauche


Et 3 ans aprs on cherche toujours le ct "de gauche"...  ::ptdr::  ::ptdr:: 





> Je me demande si Marion Marchal va crer un parti et rcuprer des politiciens de LR et des lecteurs du FN.


Tu as quand mme une sacr obsession avec elle hein,  nous la remettre sur le tapis tous les 2/3 jours, alors que personne ne parle d'elle et qu'elle doit avoir une actu proche du nant... C'est ta nouvelle idole, elle a remplac Asselineau dans ton coeur ?

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Pourquoi Emmanuel Macron est  la fois de droite et de gauche ?


En fait, il faut faire une petite correction  cette phrase. La bonne formule serait : "Pourquoi Emmanuel Macron est  la fois de droite et de droite ?", parce que son cot "gauche", il est difficile  trouver, quand mme.  ::aie::

----------


## Ryu2000

> alors que personne ne parle d'elle et qu'elle doit avoir une actu proche du nant...


Il y a des actualits, mais on en reparlera en 2022...
Bon d'ici l n'importe quelle candidate peut tre cr.
Macron n'existait pas 3 ans avant son lection.




> parce que son cot "gauche", il est difficile  trouver, quand mme.


Si tu considres que le PS est de gauche, alors LREM est en partie de gauche.
LREM c'est un mix UMPS.

La dfinition de "gauche" a chang, avant c'tait en rapport avec le social, maintenant c'est en rapport avec le socital.
Macron a invit des trans il est donc de gauche (dans la logique de 2019), j'ai rien contre Kiddy Smile et ses potes, il n'y a pas de problme. (j'aime bien la House)
LREM va peut-tre faire avancer les dossiers de PMA/GMPA et ce sera considr comme des mesures de gauche.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Si tu considres que le PS est de gauche, alors LREM est en partie de gauche.
> 
> La dfinition de "gauche" a chang, avant c'tait en rapport avec le social, maintenant c'est en rapport avec le socital.


Non, la dfinition de gauche n'a pas chang. C'est la perception que l'on en a, ou plutt, que l'on nous a impose. Bref, la gauche, aujourd'hui, c'est LFI, c'est pas parce que quelques abrutis veulent classer LFI comme "extrme gauche" que a en est. L'extrme gauche, c'est NPA, LO. Mme le PC d'aujourd'hui, c'est de la gauche, tellement c'est dulcor par rapport  ce que c'tait avec Marchais.

----------


## benjani13

> Et 3 ans aprs on cherche toujours le ct "de gauche"...


Comme on dit, tre centriste c'est tre ni de gauche, ni de gauche. Jespre quand mme qu'un jour des historiens/sociologues de la politique pourrons nous expliquer comme un type comme Macron a pu un jour se dire de gauche (puis de faire parti et d'tre ministre d'un parti qui se dit de gauche).




> Tu as quand mme une sacr obsession avec elle hein,  nous la remettre sur le tapis tous les 2/3 jours, alors que personne ne parle d'elle et qu'elle doit avoir une actu proche du nant... C'est ta nouvelle idole, elle a remplac Asselineau dans ton coeur ?


La propagande a dbut. On la voit un peu partout depuis quelques temps... O comment, encore une fois, faire exister quelqu'un qui n'est absolument rien.

----------


## Ryu2000

> que l'on nous a impose.


Ben en attendant c'est comme a que les choses sont prsents aujourd'hui, Hollande a fait le mariage pour tous il est donc de gauche, les gens de LREM sont tous pour la PMA, ils sont donc un peu de gauche.




> la gauche, aujourd'hui, c'est LFI


a c'est ce que disent les derniers fans du parti ^^
Les mdias ont fait plein d'articles pas sympa envers LFI.
Le dpart dun cadre vers lextrme droite branle la France insoumise




> c'est pas parce que quelques abrutis veulent classer LFI comme "extrme gauche" que a en est


C'est le ministre de l'Intrieur qui a le pouvoir de classer les partis.
De LFI au RN : passer dun extrme  lautre, une vieille tradition franaise

Le ministre de l'Intrieur  class l'UPR dans "divers", par consquent les mdias n'ont pas le droit de dire que l'UPR est ailleurs que dans "divers" :
France 5 pingle par le CSA pour avoir prsent lUPR comme un parti dextrme droite



> Il s'agit d'une victoire pour l'UPR qui *conforte la jurisprudence constante du ministre de l'Intrieur qui a toujours class notre mouvement en 'divers' aux lections*, c'est--dire au-dessus du clivage droite-gauche , s'est flicit ce parti souverainiste qui souhaite notamment voir la France sortir de l'Union europenne. Franois Asselineau, le  candidat du Frexit   la prsidentielle de 2017, avait recueilli 332 547 voix, soit 0,92 % des suffrages.





> tellement c'est dulcor par rapport  ce que c'tait avec Marchais.


Ah putain Georges Marchais, lui c'tait un bon  ::heart::  ::heart::  ::heart::  ::heart::  ::heart:: 

Et aprs il y a eu des gars comme lui :
Robert Hue :  Pourquoi je soutiens Emmanuel Macron 



> Homme de gauche et fidle aux valeurs que je nai cess de porter, en toute libert et les yeux grands ouverts, jai dcid de prendre mes responsabilits et dapporter mon soutien  la candidature dEmmanuel Macron. Il ne sagit pas dune dcision htive : il y a plusieurs mois que mrissait mon choix et que je men tais ouvert  Emmanuel Macron et  mes amis politiques. Jen mesure la signification et la gravit.
> 
> Voil quatre ans, jai publi un livre, Les partis vont mourir et ils ne le savent pas ! (LArchipel, 2014) o je malarmais de ltat de choc qui menaait dsormais notre dmocratie. De vieux appareils politiques en rupture avec leur mission rpublicaine ; un systme politique banni par des Franais en souffrance, plong dans la dfiance de llite politicienne. Cette caste englue dans de sombres conflits dintrt et dego, en rupture morale avec lintrt gnral et le bien commun, lactualit en regorge.


"Le PS et l'UMP sont nuls, il faut voter LREM pour que le systme politique fonctionne correctement".

----------


## Jon Shannow

> C'est le ministre de l'Intrieur qui a le pouvoir de classer les partis.


Et t'as qui au ministre de l'intrieur ? Si, c'est pas un des pires abrutis du gouvernement... Et si tu regardes les ministres de l'intrieur des ces derniers quinquennats (Sarkozy, Hortefeux, Valls, Alliot-Marie, Gueant, De villepin, Cazeneuve, Collomb, ...), si c'est pas une belle brochette d'abrutis !

----------


## benjani13

C'est un sujet parfait pour finir ce trolldi: Cdric O veut crer un permis porno. Il propose la cration d'un lecteur de carte pour valider sa majorit  l'entre des sites pornos.

https://www.developpez.com/actu/2704...-l-identifier/

J'ai mme pas envie de rentrer dans ce sujet. Je dirais juste que quelqu'un qui a le temps de rflchir  des trucs pareilles a beaucoup trop de temps libre.

----------


## ABCIWEB

> Ca en devient franchement dsesprant...
> 
> 1/ DEPUIS LE DEPART CE N'EST PAS MON ARGUMENT. JE VOUS AI DEJA EXPLIQUE QUE MON ARGUMENT DE BASE ETAIT QUE TOUT LE MONDE FAISAIT LA MEME CHOSE.
> 
> 2/ CE N'EST PAS POUR AUTANT QUE J'EXCUSE LA CHOSE, C'EST JUSTE QUE OUI, CELA NE ME FAIT PLUS REAGIR. TOUT COMME CERTAINES DES CHOSES QUE TU VIS TOUS LES JOURS, NE TE FONT PLUS AUTANT REAGIR, QUESTION D'HABITUDE.
> 
> TOI Y EN A COMPRENDRE ?
> 
> 3/ On n'a pas le mme niveau d'indignation SUR CE SUJET PRECIS, point. Peut-on passer  autre chose ?


Ca en devient franchement dsesprant... Tes phrases 2 et 3 se suffisent  elles-mmes. Pourquoi les faire prcder d'un "argument de base" qui est faux ?

Car *NON*, TOUT LE MONDE NE FAIT PAS LA MEME CHOSE comme dj dit dans mes messages prcdents. 

MOI COMPRENDRE ET RESPECTER TES PRIORITES : PHRASES 2 et 3 = OK. 

MAIS MOI TOUJOURS ET TOUJOURS CRITIQUER ARGUMENT INVALIDE ET PERNICIEUX PHRASE 1

TOI Y EN A COMPRENDRE ?

----------


## ABCIWEB

> La propagande a dbut. On la voit un peu partout depuis quelques temps... O comment, encore une fois, faire exister quelqu'un qui n'est absolument rien.


Bah oui, Macron prpare le terrain des lections. Marion fera de l'ombre  Marine et peut affaiblir le score du RN. De sorte que Macron pourra tre en tte et se dire ultra majoritaire avec ses 20 petits pourcents...

----------


## Jipt

> a ne vient pas de moi ! J'y suis pour rien


Ah !
Tu ne nous prendrais pas pour des c0ns, par hasard ?



> "Nazi" est devenu un adjectif pour faire des blagues c'est cool


Par ailleurs, il n'y a pas le mot "Nazi" sur la couve de Charlie que tu cites.




> Avec lisabeth Borne, Macron dcrdibilise son ambition cologique
> Dj quand Hulot tait ministre ce n'tait pas crdible...


Parce que Hulot savait dj qu'il ne pourrait rien faire, et s'il est rest un peu  ce poste, c'tait pour bien s'en rendre compte : des fois il faut toucher du doigt pour tre sr que le fruit est pourri.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Par ailleurs, il n'y a pas le mot "Nazi" sur la couve de Charlie que tu cites.


Ouais, mais  partir de 2010 t'as des expressions comme "feminazi" qui sont apparues :
Fminazi
C'est utilis pour dire "extrmiste". environazi




> Parce que Hulot savait dj qu'il ne pourrait rien faire


Il avait peut-tre un peu espoir de se faire couter au dbut.
Il a peut-tre t marabout comme ceux qui ont vot LREM au premier tour de la prsidentielle.
Nicolas Hulot a probablement pens printemps  un moment donn...

====
Bref j'tais pas venu pour a.
a chauffe pour Macron : lenqute sur laffaire Alstom-General Electric passe au PNF



> A lorigine du signalement  la justice, le dput Olivier Marleix (LR) ne cache en effet pas sa cible : Emmanuel Macron. Le parlementaire qui a conduit la commission denqute sur Alstom sinterroge sur la concomitance de deux vnements. *Le premier : Emmanuel Macron, alors  Bercy, avait  formellement donn lautorisation  de la vente dAlstom nergie. Mais pas seulement, lancien ministre de lEconomie de Franois Hollande avait  galement autoris  dautres cessions dactifs  dentreprises stratgiques franaises , comme celle dAlcatel-Lucent au groupe finlandais Nokia ou de Technip  FMC Technologies (Etats-Unis)*. Le second tient  la campagne prsidentielle de 2017 : Olivier Marleix relve que le candidat *Macron a bnfici dun  montant de dons records pour sa campagne* . A partir de ces deux lments, le dput interroge  le fait que lon puisse retrouver dans la liste des donateurs ou des organisateurs de dners de leve de fonds des personnes qui auraient t intresses aux ventes prcites.  Et de poursuivre dans sa lettre au parquet :  Sil tait vrifi, un tel systme pourrait tre interprt comme un pacte de corruption.


Pendant la campagne plein de gens trouvaient dj a louche, pourvu que l'enqute soit ralis correctement.
Dj en 2015 y'avait des articles :
Vente d'Alstom nergie  General Electric : quand Macron maquille la vrit



> Contrairement a ce qu'a indiqu le ministre de l'Economie franais, *l'accord entre Alstom et General Electric donne de facto  la socit amricaine le plein contrle des trois co-entreprises nes du rachat de la filire nergie d'Alstom.* Une tribune de Daniel Fasquelle, Dput du Pas-de-Calais et Vice-prsident de la Commission des affaires conomiques.
> (...)
> Mais les faits sont ttus : contrairement  ce qu'a indiqu M. Macron, l'accord avec General Electric n'est pas quilibr mais lui donne le plein contrle de ces co-entreprises. D'une part, GE disposera en matire de droits de vote de 50% + 1 voix, celle qui fait la diffrence, et mme +2 voix dans la co-entreprise nuclaire. *En matire de capital, c'est mme pire, Alstom ne gardera que 20% moins une action dans la co-entreprise nuclaire.*


L'enqute qui m'intresserait le plus c'est  propos de a :
Mais pourquoi Macron est-il si soutenu par BFM TV?



> Lorsque Drahi prsente sa candidature au rachat, il entre en concurrence avec Bouygues. Montebourg est alors ministre de lEconomie et soppose  la candidature de Drahi:
> Numericable a une holding au Luxembourg, son entreprise est cote  la Bourse dAmsterdam, sa participation personnelle est  Guernesey dans un paradis fiscal de Sa Majest la reine dAngleterre, et lui-mme est rsident suisse!* Il va falloir que M. Drahi rapatrie lensemble de ses possessions, biens,  Paris, en France. Nous avons des questions fiscales  lui poser!* disait  lpoque Montebourg. Nous sommes alors en mars 2014.
> 
> Et puis Montebourg,  la rentre 2014, est vir du gouvernement. Et puis Macron lui succde. Et puis BFM TV nous apprend un jour que Macron vient dautoriser discrtement le rachat de SFR par Drahi.
> 
> Le 28 octobre, le ministre de lEconomie a discrtement donn son feu vert  lopration.
> Ce feu vert tait ncessaire suite au dcret sur les investissements trangers, sign le 14 mai dernier par Arnaud Montebourg justement. Ce dcret soumet  lapprobation de Bercy tout rachat dans les tlcoms.


Maintenant le directeur gnral de BFM c'est Marc-Olivier Fogiel, qui est un pote de Brigitte Macron.

----------


## rawsrc

> Parce que Hulot savait dj qu'il ne pourrait rien faire, et s'il est rest un peu  ce poste, c'tait pour bien s'en rendre compte : des fois il faut toucher du doigt pour tre sr que le fruit est pourri.


Tu sais Luc Ferry (ex-ministre de l'ducation) s'tait exprim sur le sujet une fois le dos tourn au ministre.

a file le vertige, en gros une fois ministre, tu comprends ou on te fait comprendre que tu n'es l que pour les photos, le vritable pouvoir ne t'appartient pas.
Il avait pris pour exemple le budget du ministre de l'ducation : le ministre n'a de pouvoir que sur 3% du budget, les 97% restant sont reconduits tacitement au titre de la continuit du service public !
Le vritable pouvoir se situe l et ceux qui le dtiennent sont les haut-fonctionnaires qui sont inamovibles et qui voient dfiler les ministres.
T'es de passage au ministre comme sur Terre alors bon, profite du systme, amuse toi mais reste  ta place et laisse les choses importantes aux grandes personnes.

C'est effarant, et je pense que Nicolas Hulot a fait exactement la mme exprience. J'ose  peine imaginer l'amertume ressentie alors qu'au dbut tu dois quand mme avoir une tonne de bonnes intentions.

Sincrement, comment y remdier  cet tat de fait ? Je ne vois pas de soluce simple.

HS : 
Que a doit tre fatigant d'tre *Ryu2000* au quotidien ! Avoir un avis sur tout, s'en mler les pinceaux  longueur de temps, faire en permanence du gymkhana pour essayer de retomber sur ses pieds ou sur ceux des autres, bref la liste est longue...

----------


## Ryu2000

> O comment, encore une fois, faire exister quelqu'un qui n'est absolument rien.


Je ne sais pas...
Il y a un paquet d'articles qui disent qu'elle a un plan pour rassembler les droites. (LR est bientt aussi cram que le PS)
Wauquiez n'est plus le chef des rpublicains donc le parti n'a plus d'avenir ^^. Un paquet dlecteurs LR pourrait vot pour elle.

Des gars de LR ont rencontr Marion Marchal, elle a t invit au MEDEF, mais finalement ils ont eu peur et ont annul le truc. Mais elle va probablement devenir mainstream.
Si a continu comme a, c'est possible qu'elle arrive  crer un parti de droite soutenu par plein de gens.

Macron a t lu parce qu'il tait jeune et beau, elle sera peut-tre lu parce qu'elle est jeune et belle ^^ (certaines personnes ont des critres bizarres, et aprs on se retrouve avec Macron au pouvoir...).
En plus c'est la mode de mettre des femmes  des postes levs.

===
LR prend une nouvelle direction "scurit / immigration" :
Guillaume Larriv  droite toute ; Franois-Xavier Bellamy refuse denfoncer Wauquiez aprs les europennes ; Ziad Takieddine nie toute "machination" contre Nicolas Sarkozy ; Benjamin Griveaux ou les ravages de la transparence (anonyme)



> Guillaume Larriv,  droite toute
> 
> Dans un entretien accord  Valeurs actuelles, le candidat  la prsidence des Rpublicains accomplit son devoir dinventaire : "*Soyons lucides : la plupart des Franais regardent LR comme le parti de la vraie-fausse droite dhier ou davant hier. Pire: ils mettent parfois LR dans le mme sac que le PS.* Et ils doutent que nous puissions faire demain ce que nos prdcesseurs des annes 1990 et 2000 ont t impuissants  faire [...]. Les demi-succs quils ont obtenus sont perus comme des demi-checs aux yeux des Franais qui leur avaient fait confiance."
> 
> Le dput de lYonne dtaille aussi sa profession de foi : "Je veux convaincre les Franais que, si nous arrivons demain au pouvoir, nous saurons vraiment lexercer, dans lintrt national. Le coeur du problme, en effet, cest que le pouvoir nexerce plus le pouvoir. Dans son coeur rgalien, ltat sest lui-mme empch de faire ce pour quoi il a t cr."
> 
> *En cause ? La "juridictionnalisation, cest- dire par un transfert de souverainet vers les juges des cours suprmes"*. "Cest ainsi, par exemple, que *lidologie des droits a peu  peu effac le droit de ltat-nation  dfinir et mettre en oeuvre une politique ferme dimmigration et de scurit.*  cette dpossession juridique sest ajout un autre facteur dimpotence : la folle augmentation des dpenses publiques, des impts, des normes et des taxes, qui crase linnovation et cadenasse notre pays en dcourageant les Franais qui veulent travailler, crer, progresser."
> 
> Selon lui, "Pour que la France se raffirme comme puissance, la droite a deux missions essentielles :* relever ltat-nation, librer les Franais*"."Il faut concentrer laction de ltat sur des missions vraiment prioritaires [...]. Cela passe par de vraies ruptures juridiques, politiques et pratiques. Prenons lexemple de la politique dimmigration et de la politique de nationalit. *Pour arrter enfin limmigration de masse, suspendre le regroupement familial, asscher les pompes aspirantes des aides sociales, stopper les rgularisations et expulser systmatiquement les clandestins, il est ncessaire de faire obstacle  diverses jurisprudences du Conseil constitutionnel et de la Cour europenne des droits de lhomme*."


Pure, on dirait qu'il ne rigole pas Guillaume Larriv  :8O:  :8O:  :8O: 
Aprs c'est possible qu'une tude de march ait t ralis pour savoir ce que la majorit des franais voulaient.
Maintenant avec les rseaux sociaux et le Big Data ya moyen de rcuprer des infos.

Le "big data" ou la recette secrte du succs d'Emmanuel Macron?



> Le principe est relativement simple et puissant. *Il s'agit de baser une stratgie lectorale sur les donnes des citoyens afin de savoir sur quels quartiers du pays se concentrer et cibler les indcis.*
> 
> Derrire cette approche scientifique high-tech se cache une start-up parisienne, Liegey Muller et Pons (LMP), qui oeuvre pour le candidat centriste.
> 
> "*Nous sommes capables de caractriser les quartiers en termes lectoraux et sociologiques: quels sont les quartiers plutt  gauche,  droite, indcis, jeunes, vieux, riches ou bobos*, explique  la RTS Arthur Muller, co-fondateur de LMP. Et nous sommes capables de le faire pour tous les quartiers parisiens et tous ceux de France."


Macron changeait son discours selon le public.

----------


## DevTroglodyte

> Ca en devient franchement dsesprant... Tes phrases 2 et 3 se suffisent  elles-mmes. Pourquoi les faire prcder d'un "argument de base" qui est faux ?
> 
> Car *NON*, TOUT LE MONDE NE FAIT PAS LA MEME CHOSE comme dj dit dans mes messages prcdents. 
> 
> MOI COMPRENDRE ET RESPECTER TES PRIORITES : PHRASES 2 et 3 = OK. 
> 
> MAIS MOI TOUJOURS ET TOUJOURS CRITIQUER ARGUMENT INVALIDE ET PERNICIEUX PHRASE 1
> 
> TOI Y EN A COMPRENDRE ?


Ca vous dirait de continuer  vous fritter par MP ?

----------


## r0d

> Non, la dfinition de gauche n'a pas chang. C'est la perception que l'on en a, ou plutt, que l'on nous a impose. Bref, la gauche, aujourd'hui, c'est LFI, c'est pas parce que quelques abrutis veulent classer LFI comme "extrme gauche" que a en est. L'extrme gauche, c'est NPA, LO. Mme le PC d'aujourd'hui, c'est de la gauche, tellement c'est dulcor par rapport  ce que c'tait avec Marchais.


Nous avions eu une longue discussion  ce sujet  une poque avec fcharton et souviron. Et j'tais rest sur ma faim.
Je soutenais une position positiviste, eux une position relativiste. C'est  dire que selon moi, la dfinition de la gauche (idem pour la droite), ne devrait pas voluer avec le temps. Alors que selon eux, si l'opinion globale se droitise, alors il faut faire bouger le curseur.

Dans une autre vie, lorsque je militais  la LCR, un jour Daniel Bensad (RIP my friend) m'a montr le programme de Mitterrand qui l'a fait lire en 1981. Je fus effar de constater qu'il tait trs proche de celui que nous prsentions, et pis, qu'il tait encore plus gauchiste que nous sur certains points, en particulier sur les nationalisations.
Si le PS de 1981 est comparable  la LCR (aujourd'hui NPA) de 2007, comment doit-on jouer avec le curseur ? Doit-on modifier la dfinition de ce qu'est la gauche, ou doit-on revoir la classification des partis politiques ?

Je continue  croire que la seconde solution est la bonne. Mais qu'elle n'est qu'une tape ncessaire. Car en fait, ce qui nous arrive aujourd'hui, c'est que la classification droite / gauche n'est plus pertinente. D'autres axes qui taient alors transversaux sont aujourd'hui en train de devenir centraux. Il faudrait donc modifier ontologiquement les critres de classification, mais si on se contente de modifier les dfinitions, alors cette modification ontologique devient impossible.

Prenons par exemple, l'axe libral / conservateur. Pendant longtemps, il tait transversal  chaque parti politique : chaque parti, qu'il soit de droite ou de gauche, avait ses courants internes plus ou moins libral, plus ou moins conservateur. Par exemple, la droite rpublicaine avait ses courants libraux (Ballabur, Sarkozy, ...) et ses courants conservateurs (Pasqua, Fillon, ...). Mais on avait le mme axe prsent dans tous les partis, mme aux extrmes.
Aujourd'hui, le libralisme est devenu le gouvernail de certains partis (LREM notamment), alors que le conservatisme est devenu le gouvernail d'autres partis (par exemple les partis dit "populistes" de droite). On voit donc qu'un axe transversal, l'axe libral / conservateur, est devenu fondamental.

Et on observe l'inverse pour d'autres axes. Par exemple, le rapport au capitalisme, qui tait fondamental il y a 20 ans, est aujourd'hui devenu transversal, en tout cas dans les partis principaux. Mme LFI ne parle plus de son rapport au capitalisme.
L'cologie, galement, est une composante qui est en train de remodeler compltement les positionnements partisans.

Ce que j'essaie de montrer ici, c'est que la tectonique partisane est trs active depuis une vingtaine d'annes, et que la classification gauche / droite n'est plus pertinente. Et c'est dramatique de conserver cette classification, car le biais fondamental qu'elle impose rend caduc  peu prs tout engagement partisan.

Les mots sont importants. Nous en avons besoin pour nous dfendre, mais ils nous les ont pris.

----------


## Marco46

> Dans une autre vie, lorsque je militais  la LCR, un jour Daniel Bensad (RIP my friend) m'a montr le programme de Mitterrand qui l'a fait lire en 1981. Je fus effar de constater qu'il tait trs proche de celui que nous prsentions, et pis, qu'il tait encore plus gauchiste que nous sur certains points, en particulier sur les nationalisations.


"Changer la vie"  ::ptdr:: . C'tait dans la bibliothque de mes parents qui taient des Mitterrandiens convaincus. Une belle tranche de rigolade  la lecture en imaginant Mitterrand raconter aux gens ce qu'ils voulaient entendre pour se faire lire en passant par le flanc gauche.




> Mme LFI ne parle plus de son rapport au capitalisme.


Tu m'tonnes ! Le leader / fondateur du parti a sa concubine qui tait accessoirement directrice de la communication qui a mont une SASU pour se faire facturer les frais de comms pour derrire se rmunrer principalement en dividendes  ::aie:: 

Ya pas un seul parti franais crdible. De l'extrme gauche  l'extrme droite en passant par le centre, tout est bon pour le caniveau et la station d'puration. La politique est simplement devenu un moyen de gagner sa vie (sur l'argent public) comme un autre.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Ya pas un seul parti franais crdible.


Non mais ok les membres des partis PS, LR, LREM, RN, LFI font de la politique uniquement pour avoir un revenu et des privilges, mais il y a peut-tre des partis srieux comme Rsistons de Jean Lasalle.

J'allais dire du mal de NPA et de LO mais finalement non :
Arthaud et Poutou n'appellent pas  voter Macron

Dj en 2002 Arlette Laguiller n'avait pas appel  voter Chirac !
Le Parti communiste appelle  voter pour Jacques Chirac, Lutte ouvrire refuse et la LCR hsite

=============================================
Pour en revenir  Macron :
Affaire de Rugy: A Bercy, Emmanuel Macron organisait des dners quasiment tous les soirs



> Dans ces dners, on retrouve  les journalistes, les acteurs, les people, les chefs dentreprise, les chanteurs, le Tout-Paris et bien au-del , dcrit son ex-secrtaire dEtat au Budget, Christian Eckert, dans le livre Un ministre ne devrait pas dire a (d. Robert Laffon, 2018).

----------


## el_slapper

Tiens, j'avais rat cette discussion, mais j'aurais t de ton avis : sans avoir beaucoup boug, moi qui me considrait de droite  l'poque de Miterrand, je tourne autour des verts aujourd'hui, en termes d'idologie la moins loigne de mes ides. Et je ne crois pas avoir beaucoup chang. La fin de l'URSS et de la menace communiste ont rendu sans contraintes des forces qui taient jugules depuis Bismarck et ses mesures sociales pour contrer les communistes. Ca se peroit partout. l'URSS tait un systme mauvais, et les rpubliques satellites en souffraient tout autant, mais les peuples voisins(nous, quoi) profitions de cet pouvantail.

Donc oui, tout a chang, les axes ont chang, les rfrences ont chang, les pouvantails ont chang(et pas en mieux, les dfils de la place rouge, a avait une autre classe que les gorgeurs djihadistes), les leviers de pouvoirs ont chang, et l'conomie a chang de nature - beaucoup plus fluide, rapide. Ce qui rend obsolte pas mal de nos grilles de lecture(dont les miennes, j'en suis bien conscient).

----------


## r0d

> Tiens, j'avais rat cette discussion


Nostalgie...

Je te donne le point d'entre, aprs dmerdes-toi, tu sais comment c'est le bordel dans ces discussions politiques  :;): 
(la discussion se poursuit sur plusieurs longues pages, mais elle est noye dans les flux croiss dautres discussions ainsi que d'actualits de lpoque).

----------


## halaster08

Suite de l'affaire de Rugy: https://www.francetvinfo.fr/politiqu...e_3548385.html




> l'ancien ministre de la Transition cologique a confirm qu'il remboursera les frais des trois dners pingls par le rapport de l'Assemble nationale.





> "homme blanchi" de "toutes les accusations portes contre (lui)


Alors l, je veux bien une explication, comme on peux dire je suis blanchi et en mme temps je rembourserai ...
Il n'y avait que quelques diner non professionnel donc c'est pas si grave ?

Mr l'agent y avait plusieurs millions dans la banque j'ai pris que quelques milliers c'est bon je peux partir ? et promis je les rembourserais plus tard, on se rappelle ...

----------


## Ryu2000

> comme on peux dire je suis blanchi et en mme temps je rembourserai ...


Je crois qu'ils ont fait passer les frais de rnovation en affaire principale et les repas en second plan.
Le rapport dit que les factures n'taient pas si gonfl que a, ils ont vu pire en surfacturation.

C'est triste le CETA est pass  ::(:  :
Ces dputs LaREM qui ont vot contre la ratification du Ceta



> Pour certains parlementaires LaREM, l'impact environnemental de ce trait de libre-change est "insuffisamment mesur". *Le Ceta "ne va pas dans le sens de l'histoire", dnonce Albane Gaillot, dpute du Val-de-Marne qui a dit non  la ratification du trait* dans l'Hmicycle, dans son communiqu publi sur Twitter. Une position partage par son collgue ric Alauzet. Sur le rseaux social, l'lu fustige un trait qui "*ne permet pas de rpondre aux enjeux actuels, au premier rang desquels le climat et la biodiversit*".
> 
> "Les accords (de libre-change) doivent tre des outils au service de la transition cologique en intgrant la prise en compte des limites plantaires. Ils doivent inclure des critres sociaux et la notion d'quitabilit des changes", prconise Sandrine Le Feur, dpute du Finistre dans son communiqu.
> 
> Ce vote intervenait quelques heures aprs le discours engag de la jeune Greta Thunberg, ce mardi matin devant l'Assemble nationale, contre l'inaction des dirigeants politiques pour la cause climatique,  l'invitation du dput du Maine-et-Loire Matthieu Orphelin.


Apparemment les dputs LREM qui ont vt contre risque d'avoir des problmes :



> Ces voix discordantes sont la preuve que le dbat est loin d'tre purg sur les consquences climatiques des traits de libre-change. Pourtant mardi matin en runion de groupe, le Premier ministre avait tent de lever les doutes sur le Ceta, *mettant en garde contre les "consquences non nulles" d'un vote non-align*, selon un participant.

----------


## Jipt

> Apparemment les dputs LREM qui ont vot contre risquent d'avoir des problmes :
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				Ces voix discordantes sont la preuve que le dbat est loin d'tre purg sur les consquences climatiques des traits de libre-change. Pourtant mardi matin en runion de groupe, le Premier ministre avait tent de lever les doutes sur le Ceta, mettant en garde contre les "consquences non nulles" d'un *vote non-align*, selon un participant.


Mais a sert  quoi, un vote align, sinon pour prendre les lecteurs-citoyens pour des c0ns ?
En gros on dit ordonne aux dputs de voter comme ci ou comme a, truc de ouf,  ::marteau:: 

S'ils avaient des couilles (les filles m'excuseront, elles n'auront qu' faire comme si elles en avaient), ils partiraient de cette phrase pour oser dmissionner. a, a serait des bons dputs !

----------


## benjani13

> Suite de l'affaire de Rugy: https://www.francetvinfo.fr/politiqu...e_3548385.html
> 
> 
> 
> Alors l, je veux bien une explication, comme on peux dire je suis blanchi et en mme temps je rembourserai ...
> Il n'y avait que quelques diner non professionnel donc c'est pas si grave ?


Le en mme temps macronien. Je dmissionne mais en mme temps je vais sur TF1 clamer que je suis blanchi. Le premier ministre dit que De Rugy n'a rien a se reprocher mais en mme temps il fait une note aux ministre pour faire attention  leur train de vie... Et puis bon on passera sur cette blague de contrle entre copains...

Sinon a me rappelle les sketch des guignols avec Chirac qui disait "Je suis innocent, j'ai rembours!"


Suite de l'affaire Genevive Legay : Le procureur de Nice dit avoir disculp la police pour protger Macron.
https://www.nouvelobs.com/justice/20...er-macron.html
https://www.lemonde.fr/societe/artic...2695_3224.html





> Mais a sert  quoi, un vote align, sinon pour prendre les lecteurs-citoyens pour des c0ns ?
> En gros on dit ordonne aux dputs de voter comme ci ou comme a, truc de ouf, 
> 
> S'ils avaient des couilles (les filles m'excuseront, elles n'auront qu' faire comme si elles en avaient), ils partiraient de cette phrase pour oser dmissionner. a, a serait des bons dputs !


Perso je retiens surtout la lchet des 74 abstentionnistes (qui ont vot l'abstention hein, pas qui tait absents, tous les dputs sans exceptions taient convoqus pour ce vote), dont 52 LREM, qui pouvaient renverser le vote. Certains mme de ces LREM abstentionnistes se sont vants sur twitter de leurs immense courage pour avoir appuy sur le bouton "abstention"...

----------


## Ryu2000

> En gros on dit ordonne aux dputs de voter comme ci ou comme a, truc de ouf,


Avec LREM c'est comme a depuis le dbut.
Quand t'es dput chez LREM on ne te demande pas de rflchir on te demande de suivre les ordres.
Il y a une ligne  suivre, on te dit toujours comment voter.




> les filles m'excuseront


Dans ce contexte, les couilles c'est dans la tte et aujourd'hui il y a probablement plus de filles que de garons qui en ont.




> ils partiraient de cette phrase pour oser dmissionner. a, a serait des bons dputs !


C'est pas la premire phrase de ce genre, les dputs LREM connaissent le deal.
L ils sont tranquille, ils ont un job qui peut ne ncessiter que trs peu d'effort, donc ils vont rester.
Ce serait dommage de finir au RSA...

Parfois il y a des dputs LREM qui sont prt  dmissionner :
Un dput LREM menace de dmissionner s'il doit licencier son pouse



> Dput La Rpublique en Marche des Bouches-du-Rhne, Franois-Michel Lambert est pourtant loin d'approuver toutes les mesures gouvernementales. Il est notamment fermement oppos  l'article de la loi de moralisation de la vie politique interdisant d'employer pour un lu ou ministre un membre de sa famille. 
> 
> "En 1792 on guillotinait ceux qui avaient du sang bleu. En 2017 on guillotine socialement ceux qui ont du sang d'lu !", a-t-il notamment tweet le 8 septembre dernier. Les guillotins tant "les enfants et conjoints des parlementaires et des maires de France", expliquait-il alors au Lab d'Europe 1.

----------


## el_slapper

> (.../...)Alors l, je veux bien une explication, comme on peux dire je suis blanchi et en mme temps je rembourserai ...


J'ai dcouvert un nologisme anglais  qui il manque un quivalent Franais : "not-pology". Une excuse qui n'en est pas une.  du genre "je prsente mes excuses, mais en fait c'est pas de ma faute, merci de passer l'ponge que je puisse continuer comme avant". Le terme a t forg spcifiquement pour cibler les pasteurs pris la main dans le sac(enfin, la petite culotte de dames parfois _trs_ jeunes) qui font un numro de claquettes pour continuer  pouvoir se gaver comme avant. Mais il peut s'largir trs facilement, et De Rugy entre parfaitement dans la dfinition. Ainsi que plein d'autres, malheureusement.

Quelqu'un a une ide pour un quivalent Franais?

----------


## Ecthelion2

> Suite de l'affaire Genevive Legay : Le procureur de Nice dit avoir disculp la police pour protger Macron.
> https://www.nouvelobs.com/justice/20...er-macron.html
> https://www.lemonde.fr/societe/artic...2695_3224.html


C'est vraiment tonnant...

J'aimerai vraiment avoir l'avis de Neckara la-dessus, aprs les X pages de sketch qu'il nous a pondu  l'poque...  ::ptdr::

----------


## benjani13

> J'ai dcouvert un nologisme anglais  qui il manque un quivalent Franais : "not-pology". Une excuse qui n'en est pas une.  du genre "je prsente mes excuses, mais en fait c'est pas de ma faute, merci de passer l'ponge que je puisse continuer comme avant". Le terme a t forg spcifiquement pour cibler les pasteurs pris la main dans le sac(enfin, la petite culotte de dames parfois _trs_ jeunes) qui font un numro de claquettes pour continuer  pouvoir se gaver comme avant. Mais il peut s'largir trs facilement, et De Rugy entre parfaitement dans la dfinition. Ainsi que plein d'autres, malheureusement.
> 
> Quelqu'un a une ide pour un quivalent Franais?


Oui, il y a un parfait quivalent franais : "J'assume!". 

Je t'invite  voir la brillante vido du stagirite o il analyse ce fameux "j'assume" de nos politiques qui n'assument rien du tout, ne reconnaissent rien, mais permet en fait juste de dire "passez votre chemin y a rien  voir":

----------


## r0d

> Mais a sert  quoi, un vote align, sinon pour prendre les lecteurs-citoyens pour des c0ns ?
> En gros on dit ordonne aux dputs de voter comme ci ou comme a, truc de ouf, 
> 
> S'ils avaient des couilles (les filles m'excuseront, elles n'auront qu' faire comme si elles en avaient), ils partiraient de cette phrase pour oser dmissionner. a, a serait des bons dputs !


Bienvenue dans la Vme rpublique de la France franaise ! Pays des droits de l'Homme et donneur de leon sans vergogne!
Quand je pense qu'aujourd'hui, mme le gouvernement Chinois est moins rpressif que l'tat franais ... enfin bref, je m'gare ...
Mais oui, sous la Vme, a a malheureusement toujours t comme a : le parlement n'est qu'une chambre d'enregistrement des dcisions du gouvernement.
C'est plus visible aujourd'hui que jamais, parce que les dputs LREM sont encore plus carriristes que leurs prdcesseurs, mais c'est malheureusement ainsi depuis De Gaulle.

Mais il ne faut pas accepter cet tat de fait ! Parce que c'est un des principal problme qui fait que notre pays est encore loin d'tre une dmocratie.
Les seuls moments o le parlement a rellement eu un poids, ce fut lors des cohabitations. a fait rflchir tout de mme ... je veux dire, si le seul moment o le parlement sert  quelque chose c'est en priode de crise, c'est qu'il y a un problme quelque part.
Mais la loi organique du 15 mai 2001 a fait en sorte que cela ne se reproduise plus. Bien vu Chirac, moins bte qu'il n'en avait l'air celui-l ...

Et sur ce problme comme sur quasiment tous les autres, il y a une solution toute simple. Kropotkine explique a trs bien dans ses livres  :;):

----------


## rawsrc

> Et sur ce problme comme sur quasiment tous les autres, il y a une solution toute simple. Kropotkine explique a trs bien dans ses livres


la guillotine ?   ::ptdr::

----------


## Ryu2000

Parfois des dputs LREM ne votent pas comme le parti et ils ne se font pas corriger.
Article de Mai 2018 :
Est-il vrai que les dputs LREM sont obligs d'approuver les textes de la majorit?



> Rappelons d'abord que pendant la campagne des lgislatives, Emmanuel *Macron avait fait signer  tous les candidats marcheurs un contrat avec la Nation dans lequel ils s'engageaient  voter les grands projets sur lesquels Macron avait t lu*. Voici par ailleurs ce qu'expliquait Libration  l'poque:
> 
> Le porte-parole du gouvernement, Christophe Castaner, est lui aussi venu rappeler aprs le premier tour aux futurs dputs LREM que quand une dcision collective est prise, et elle le sera au niveau du groupe pour lAssemble nationale, elle doit tre la rgle pour tous. Tout en admettant que, *sur 400 [dputs], il pourra y avoir une, deux, trois personnes qui fassent office de frondeurs au sein de la majorit.* Une ligne stricte, visiblement dicte le souvenir des frondeurs socialistes que Macron a ctoys en tant que ministre de lEconomie.
> (...)
> Prs d'un an aprs l'arrive  l'Assemble des 313 dputs LREM, qu'en est-il rellement? En regardant dans le dtail les votes des projets de loi depuis l'anne dernire, on retrouve parfois quelques dputs LREM votant  l'inverse de leur groupe... mais  chaque fois, ceux-ci ont fait corriger leur vote pour finalement adopter la mme position que le reste du groupe.* A deux exceptions prs.*
> (...)
> Philippe Folliot a vot contre la loi hydrocarbures... sans aucune consquences
> (...)
> Jean-Michel Clment a d quitter le groupe
> Le mme cas de figure s'est repos, plus rcemment, lors de l'examen du trs mdiatise projet de loi asile et immigration. Cette fois, le chef des dputs LREM, Richard Ferrand, avait mis une forte pression sur les dputs, menaant d'exclure du groupe tout lu du parti votant contre le texte, assnant d'une formule: *Abstention, pch vniel, vote contre, pch mortel*.


Il faut lire l'article parce que je  n'ai pas russi  le dcouper correctement.
Mais en gros parfois un dput ne vote pas comme la ligne du parti et il ne se fait pas virer.

Rcemment une dput n'tait pas d'accord  propos de la PMA elle s'est fait virer.
LREM : la dpute Agns Thill exclue du parti aprs ses propos sur la PMA

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Mais a sert  quoi, un vote align, sinon pour prendre les lecteurs-citoyens pour des c0ns ?
> En gros on dit ordonne aux dputs de voter comme ci ou comme a, truc de ouf, 
> 
> S'ils avaient des couilles (les filles m'excuseront, elles n'auront qu' faire comme si elles en avaient), ils partiraient de cette phrase pour oser dmissionner. a, a serait des bons dputs !


Dsol, Jipt et r0d, pour une fois je vais tre de l'autre cot. Quand tu es lu dput dans une liste partisane, tu es choisi par le peuple pour faire appliquer le programme du parti sur lequel tu t'engages. 
Donc, les dputs LREM qui n'ont pas vot cette loi ont, d'une certaine faon trahi la voix des lecteurs ayant vots pour eux. SAUF (ben oui, c'est pas si simple) si, dans le programme initial, il n'tait pas prvu d'accepter le CETA. En l'occurrence, je dirais que vu la nature du trait, il est vident que c'tait dans le programme du Macron. Donc, que les dputs ont eu tort.

Donc, ces dputs (et l je rejoins Jipt) doivent dmissionner, car ils sont en opposition avec ce pour quoi ils ont t lus !

Pour rpondre  r0d, une des solutions pour palier  ce dni de dmocratie que reprsente aujourd'hui la Vme Rpublique, avec cette Assemble Nationale qui n'est qu'une machine  voter les lois du gouvernement, c'est de rendre les lgislatives en mode proportionnel  un tour. L, on aura une assemble moins uniforme, et le gouvernement devra faire des concessions pour obtenir des alliances. Mais, d'ailleurs, ce n'tait pas dans le programme de Micron ?

----------


## benjani13

> Dsol, Jipt et r0d, pour une fois je vais tre de l'autre cot. Quand tu es lu dput dans une liste partisane, tu es choisi par le peuple pour faire appliquer le programme du parti sur lequel tu t'engages. 
> Donc, les dputs LREM qui n'ont pas vot cette loi ont, d'une certaine faon trahi la voix des lecteurs ayant vots pour eux. SAUF (ben oui, c'est pas si simple) si, dans le programme initial, il n'tait pas prvu d'accepter le CETA. En l'occurrence, je dirais que vu la nature du trait, il est vident que c'tait dans le programme du Macron. Donc, que les dputs ont eu tort.


Pourquoi avoir 577 dputs dans ce cas l? Du coup virons tous les dputs et mettons une machine qui vote automatiquement proportionnellement aux rsultats des lections sur chaque projet de loi. De plus un dput  un ancrage territoriale (son dpartement, sa circonscription). Un dput ne peut pas juste dposer son cerveau et suivre les ordres. Il devrait faire la part des choses entre un programme nationale et des spcifis de son dpartement.

Et puis on pourrais aussi intgrer des notions de sparations des pouvoirs... Si le prsident ordonne au premier ministre qui ordonne  sa majorit parlementaire, c'est une dictature larve. Mais bon ce sont les cueils de la Vme rpubliques.




> Pour rpondre  r0d, une des solutions pour palier  ce dni de dmocratie que reprsente aujourd'hui la Vme Rpublique, avec cette Assemble Nationale qui n'est qu'une machine  voter les lois du gouvernement,


Bha du coup tu dis que c'est normale puis tu le dplore? Je ne comprend pas trop ta position.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Quand tu es lu dput dans une liste partisane, tu es choisi par le peuple pour faire appliquer le programme du parti sur lequel tu t'engages.


Si c'est pour toujours suivre la ligne des partis, pourquoi avoir des dputs ? Ils ne servent  rien...

Dput franais - Description



> Chaque dput, bien qu'lu dans un cadre gographique dtermin, est le reprsentant de la Nation tout entire. Ainsi,  l'Assemble nationale et dans sa circonscription, *chaque dput agit et parle au nom de l'intrt gnral et non pas au nom d'un parti politique, d'un groupe d'intrt ou d'une rgion* et il n'a pas de mandat impratif.


De toute faon *un lecteur n'est jamais d'accord  100% avec un programme*. Le peuple devrait pouvoir empcher un gouvernement de suivre certains points de son programme si la majorit est contre.
Au second tour de la prsidentielle une grosse partie (peut-tre la majorit) vote  contre cur. (c'est toujours le choix entre la peste et le cholra)

----------


## Ecthelion2

> Si c'est pour toujours suivre la ligne des partis, pourquoi avoir des dputs ? Ils ne servent  rien...





> Pourquoi avoir 577 dputs dans ce cas l? Du coup virons tous les dputs et mettons une machine qui vote automatiquement proportionnellement aux rsultats des lections sur chaque projet de loi.


A l'inverse, si chaque dput vote ce qu'il veut sans se soucier du programme qui a servi de base  son lection, et donc, ne tient pas compte de l'avis des gens qui l'ont lu, peut-on encore considrer qu'il reprsente le peuple ?

Vous avez 4h.

 ::aie:: 


Quant  "l'intrt gnral", qui (ou quoi) dfinit ce qui va dans l'intrt gnral ? Suivant les convictions politiques de chacun, tout le monde ne sera pas d'accord sur ce qui entre ou non dans l'intrt gnral.  Dans le cas prsent, une partie de la population peut considrer qu'il est dans l'intrt gnral de ne pas signer le CETA, et d'autres qu'il va dans l'intrt gnral de le signer (c'est un exemple pour imager, pas la peine de me sortir tout un argumentaire sur pourquoi CETA c'est mal hein Ryu).

Comme tout le monde ne pense pas la mme chose, comment le dput sait ce qu'il doit choisir comme rponse ? Mme ne serait-ce qu'au sein des citoyens de son dpartement ? 

Vous le dites, il est rattach  une zone, si il a t lu dans cette zone, c'est donc que la "majorit" (outre nos problmes de non prise en compte des votes blancs et de l'abstention) des gens de cette zone tait d'accord avec le programme de son parti. Je ne trouve donc pas cela choquant qu'il vote dans le sens de son parti. 


Si c'tait l'intrt gnral national qui doit tre pris en compte par les dputs, pourquoi les lire par zone ? Pourquoi certaines zones (plus grande gographiquement), ont le droit  plus de dputs ? Au final, mme si elles ont plus de citoyens, elles n'ont pas besoin de plus de reprsentativit si on ne parle qu'au niveau national non ?


Bref, c'est pas simple...

----------


## Ryu2000

> Vous le dites, il est rattach  une zone, si il a t lu dans cette zone, c'est donc que la "majorit" (outre nos problmes de non prise en compte des votes blancs et de l'abstention) des gens de cette zone tait d'accord avec le programme de son parti.


Les gens ne votent pas en fonction des programmes !
Emmanuel Macron : "On se fout des programmes, ce qui importe c'est la vision"
Prsidentielle: Pas de programme Macron? On a cherch les propositions du candidat



> La rumeur lui colle  la peau depuis son entre en campagne. Emmanuel Macron serait orphelin de projet, le candidat sans programme de cette prsidentielle. Ses adversaires politiques ne manquent pas de le rappeler. *Un  hologramme , a tacl Franois Bayrou.  Un gourou , a renchri Franois Fillon. Un  champignon hallucinogne  sest amus Jean-Luc Mlenchon*.


Des gens ont vot Macron parce qu'ils pensaient printemps !




> Bref, c'est pas simple...


Il faudrait vrifier, mais il semblerait que les autres partis qui ont t au pouvoir en France n'imposaient pas une faon de voter aux dputs. Est-ce que le PS et l'UMP faisaient systmatiquement a comme LREM ?

Dans ce forum il y a des membres qui disaient que les gens pouvaient mettre la pression sur des dputs pour influer sur leur vote. (bon j'y croyais pas, mais quand mme)
Il n'y a pas un vote pas parti, il y a un vote par dput, donc les dputs devraient tre libre de voter n'importe quoi.
Il aurait du y avoir des dbats pendant 6 mois avec des spcialistes contre le CETA et des pro CETA et le peuple aurait du choisir.

Bon de toute faon la 5e rpublique est un mauvais systme, il faut inventer compltement autre chose, il y a peut-tre moyen de crer un systme sans parti, comme a on aura plus ce genre de problme.

----------


## benjani13

> A l'inverse, si chaque dput vote ce qu'il veut sans se soucier du programme qui a servi de base  son lection, et donc, ne tient pas compte de l'avis des gens qui l'ont lu, peut-on encore considrer qu'il reprsente le peuple ?


Un politique ne choisit pas au hasard un programme qu'il dfendra, il le choisit en fonction de son idologie politique. Donc en suivant son idologie politique, et non le programme, il devrait tout de mme rester dans les grandes lignes du parti, tout en ayant quelques carts. Bon a c'est la thorie, je reconnais volontiers que nos politiques ont plus l'air de se distribuer les rles en dbut de quinquennat comme on distribuerait les rles d'une pice de thtre.

Cela est la mme chose pour les lecteurs. Personne n'est en accord  100% avec un programme politique et les gens vote pour celui qui se rapproche le plus de leur conviction/intrts/whatever et ont de fait le droit de critiquer et de s'opposer mme  un prsident/dputs pour qui ils ont vots. Bon j'oublie bien sur ceux qui votent comme aux tl-crochets pour celui qui avait une bonne tte  la tl. Ce que veut lgitimer Macron est l'lection d'un dictateur pour 5 ans. L question  dbattre est surtout de savoir si les 18% des votants qui ont choisi Macron est suffisant pour imposer leurs ides  tous les franais pendant 5 ans, ou si face  un division forte de l'lectorat (au premier tour 4 candidats se tenaient entre 14,8 et 18,2 % pour un seul qui montera sur le trne) on devrait permettre une forme de cohabitation.

A noter aussi le changement de calendrier lectorale enchainant prsidentielle et lgislative, permettant de bnficier au nouveau prsident de l'lan de son lection pour obtenir facilement une majorit  l'assembl. Des lections de types midterms comme aux US seraient les bienvenues!




> Quant  "l'intrt gnral", qui (ou quoi) dfinit ce qui va dans l'intrt gnral ?


Je n'ai pas parl d'intrt gnral, simplement de vote en conscience et non purement soumis  l'autorit du parti. Le vote en conscience n'empche pas de voter des conneries (bon c'est relatif aussi) ou de voter contre son parti non pas par engagement personnel mais pas pure lectoralisme locale.

----------


## r0d

> Dsol, Jipt et r0d, pour une fois je vais tre de l'autre cot. Quand tu es lu dput dans une liste partisane, tu es choisi par le peuple pour faire appliquer le programme du parti sur lequel tu t'engages.


Je n'ai pas dit le contraire. Programme, vision, appelez a comme vous voudrez mais oui, par construction (de la Vme rpublique) un dput est sens voter selon le mandat qu'on lui a donn, c'est  dire selon ce qu'il a prsent pour se faire lire.
Nous sommes d'accord l-dessus, car c'est ainsi que l'institution (le parlement) a t construit.

Moi ce que je dis c'est que c'est nul, parce que du coup, ben les dputs ils ne servent plus  rien. Du coup on paie grassement 348 gugusses, pendant 5 ans,  se prparer des rseaux et un joli cv pour la suite de leur carrire.
Et a me saoule...

Aprs on peut rflchir  comment viter a. Mais si on regarde les diffrents rpubliques, soit des autres pays, soit celles d'avant la Vme en France, on voit qu'il n'y a pas vraiment de bonne solution.
C'est la raison pour laquelle la seule solution est la suivante : on supprime le parlement. Et le snat aussi (d'abord le snat d'ailleurs). Et le gouvernement. Et le prsident.
Et voil, le tour est jou !

----------


## Jipt

> Et sur ce problme comme sur quasiment tous les autres, il y a une solution toute simple. Kropotkine explique a trs bien dans ses livres





> Les liberts ne se donnent pas, elles se prennent.


Dans le sang, la sueur et les larmes, hlas.






> Moi ce que je dis c'est que c'est nul, parce que du coup, ben les dputs ils ne servent plus  rien. Du coup on paie grassement 348 gugusses, pendant 5 ans,  se prparer des rseaux et un joli cv pour la suite de leur carrire.
> Et a me saoule...


Bienvenue au club !  ::mouarf:: 




> Aprs on peut rflchir  comment viter a. Mais si on regarde les diffrents rpubliques, soit des autres pays, soit celles d'avant la Vme en France, on voit qu'il n'y a pas vraiment de bonne solution.
> C'est la raison pour laquelle la seule solution est la suivante : on supprime le parlement. Et le snat aussi (d'abord le snat d'ailleurs). Et le gouvernement. Et le prsident.
> Et voil, le tour est jou !


Et on va se retrouver avec des gens qui votaient sur la couleur de la cravate ou des yeux, et qu'est-ce qu'on va faire d'eux ?
Qu'est-ce qu'*ils* vont faire d'eux, en se regardant dans la glace le matin ?

On est mal, on est mal, vivement le retour aux cavernes et aux massues, peut-tre qu'on sera moins stupides ?

Ou alors le permis de voter, comme le permis de conduire ou le permis de chasser, ou l'adoption d'une nouvelle nationalit dans un nouveau pays, avec un examen.
T'as rat ton exo ? Tu retournes prendre des cours d'instruction civique (les migrants, eux, sont refouls)

----------


## Marco46

> Dsol, Jipt et r0d, pour une fois je vais tre de l'autre cot. Quand tu es lu dput dans une liste partisane, tu es choisi par le peuple pour faire appliquer le programme du parti sur lequel tu t'engages. 
> Donc, les dputs LREM qui n'ont pas vot cette loi ont, d'une certaine faon trahi la voix des lecteurs ayant vots pour eux. SAUF (ben oui, c'est pas si simple) si, dans le programme initial, il n'tait pas prvu d'accepter le CETA. En l'occurrence, je dirais que vu la nature du trait, il est vident que c'tait dans le programme du Macron. Donc, que les dputs ont eu tort.
> 
> Donc, ces dputs (et l je rejoins Jipt) doivent dmissionner, car ils sont en opposition avec ce pour quoi ils ont t lus !


C'est toi qui devrait rendre ta carte d'lecteur, et tous ceux d'accord avec toi.

Un dput n'est pas lu pour reprsenter un parti et encore moins le programme de ce parti. Un parlementaire (c'est la classe mre de dput) reprsente la nation toute entire. Il ne reprsente mme pas son bout de lopin gographique, il reprsente *toute la nation*.

Un dput *vote en son nom propre*, pas au nom de son parti. Il est suppos servir l'intrt de la nation, pas celui de son parti ni celui de son dpartement.

*Le parlement a pour mission de contrler les actions du gouvernement*, pas de suivre les instructions de l'excutif. Ils doivent rgulirement demander des comptes  l'excutif. Sinon c'est une rupture de la sparation des pouvoirs.

Donc tu as 100% faux sur toute la ligne.

Dans un tat de droit fonctionnel, les gens (Richard Ferrant en tte de gondole) qui forcent les parlementaires  voter les lois du gouvernement sous menace d'exclusion de leur parti ou groupe parlementaire seraient dans le meilleur des cas dchus de leurs droits civiques  vie et dans le pire en prison. 
C'est pire que de la corruption, c'est du chantage pour forcer la main  un lu et l'empcher d'exercer le pouvoir qui lui a t dlgu par les lecteurs.

Jusqu' preuve du contraire, dans les textes en tout cas, le parlement franais c'est pas le soviet suprme, mme si dans les faits c'est le cas.

Je t'invite  jeter un il  la constitution.

----------


## Ryu2000

> la seule solution est la suivante : on supprime le parlement. Et le snat aussi (d'abord le snat d'ailleurs). Et le gouvernement. Et le prsident.


Ouais a semble tre un bon plan.
Nous sommes gouvern par une caste qui est dconnecte du peuple et de la ralit. La 5e rpublique ne fonctionne pas.




> Sinon c'est une rupture de la sparation des pouvoirs.


Est-ce qu'il est possible de suivre une procdure pour que LREM soit jug pour ne pas avoir respect la constitution ?

===
Les dputs n'coutent pas que leur parti, parfois ils coutent des lobbys :
Quand les dputs recopient les textes des lobbyistes
 Bruxelles c'es encore pire.

----------


## Jipt

> Dans un tat de droit fonctionnel, les gens (Richard Ferrant en tte de gondole) qui forcent les parlementaires  voter les lois du gouvernement sous menace d'exclusion de leur parti ou groupe parlementaire seraient dans le meilleur des cas dchus de leurs droits civiques  vie et dans le pire en prison. 
> C'est pire que de la corruption, c'est du chantage pour forcer la main  un lu et l'empcher d'exercer le pouvoir qui lui a t dlgu par les lecteurs.


Merci pour cette explication rapide et lumineuse.

Mais alors, comment se fait-il que les parlementaires ne ruent pas dans les brancards ? Qu'est-ce que c'est que ces bras casss-profiteurs ?

----------


## Ecthelion2

> Snip


Sauf que tout a c'est la thorie. Cela fait un moment que la pratique ne respecte pas cela hlas (si un jour cela a t respect dans cette Vme).





> Un dput vote en son nom propre, pas au nom de son parti


Pourquoi se prsentent-ils sous l'tiquette de tel ou tel parti alors ? Ils devraient tous se prsenter "sans tiquette", cela serait dj plus cohrent.

Maintenant si ils se prsentent tous "sans tiquette", pourquoi je voterais plus pour Pierre que pour Jacques ? Il va falloir que les 2 me donnent leur positionnement politique pour que je sache un minimum dans quel sens ils vont voter sur chaque sujet qui va se prsenter. Et au final cela va revenir au fait que chacun va prsenter son propre programme et/ou celui de son parti. Le fait qu'ils soient rattachs  un parti, a permet quand mme de les situer un minimum sur l'chiquier politique.

L o vous avez raison, c'est qu'effectivement, si le dput ne suit pas la ligne du parti, il ne devrait pas y avoir "punition". Sauf que dans les faits, LREM ou pas, tous les partis peuvent virer quelqu'un de chez eux, pour une raison X ou Y, et le fait de voter  l'encontre du parti, peut tre une des raisons. Le dput, il est comme tout le monde, il a trouv un job super bien pay avec pleins d'avantages, il ne va pas prendre le risque de tout perdre en votant  l'inverse de son parti, il fait passer son intrt personnel avant l'intrt de millions d'inconnus dont il n'a rien  faire.

Et tant qu'tre politicien, sera plus un job / une planque qu'une vocation, cela va tre difficile de changer cet tat de fait. Il faut se rveiller, l'intrt gnral, a fait un moment que la majorit des politiciens s'en tamponne le coquillard. C'est surtout a le gros problme. Tant que a, a ne change pas, les dputs voteront globalement pour ce qui est le moins risqu pour eux.  


Et puis punition ou pas, des dputs qui votent l'inverse de leur parti, cela ne doit pas tre un cas majoritaire  mon avis, aprs tout, si ils ont rejoint ce parti, opportunisme mis  part (et donc aucun fiabilit de base), c'est qu'ils sont quand mme du mme avis que le reste du parti dans les grandes lignes, et donc vont de base, voter sensiblement la mme chose  chaque fois.


De mme, vous zappez le fait que les citoyens eux-mmes n'ont que faire de l'intrt gnral pour la plupart, chacun vote pour un parti, car ils pensent que cela va dans leur intrt  eux. Aprs si voter pour ce parti, signifie X consquences pour une majorit de la population, ils s'en moquent. Ce n'est pas qu'un problme au niveau des politiciens et/ou de fonctionnement des institutions ou autres. Les gens, de base, sont relativement gostes et intresss.


Enfin, soyons honnte 5mn, l a fait bondir car c'est LREM, et en plus, sur des sujets pour lesquels vous n'tes pas d'accord avec ce qui a t vot. Cela serait votre parti (pour ceux qui votent), qui forcerait ses dputs  voter un truc avec lequel vous tes d'accord, je ne suis pas certain que cela ferait ragir autant de monde...





> C'est pire que de la corruption, c'est du chantage pour forcer la main  un lu et l'empcher d'exercer le pouvoir qui lui a t dlgu par les lecteurs.


Pouvoir que lui ont dlgu les lecteurs, car il faisait parti de ce parti, avec ce programme, pas pour ses beaux yeux... 


PS: je ne rendrai pas ma carte d'lecteur, je suis abstentionniste :p

----------


## Marco46

> Sauf que tout a c'est la thorie. Cela fait un moment que la pratique ne respecte pas cela hlas (si un jour cela a t respect dans cette Vme).


C'est pas de la thorie putain c'est la constitution !

On a coup la tte du Roi de la Reine et de dizaines de milliers de royalistes pour l'avoir cette constitution. Et toute l'Europe est venue nous mettre sur la gueule ! Et on leur a mis sur la gueule et on a gagn.

Que notre systme soit occup par des cancrelats sans le moindre soupon de responsabilit, d'thique, d'intgrit et de sens de l'tat c'est un autre problme. 

On est  un tel niveau de pourriture des lites qu'un mec comme De Rugy est outr d'avoir t contraint de dmissionner pour 3 repas de prince aux frais de la princesse (et encore officiellement, parce qu'on pourrait reparler de l'indpendance de l'enqute). Je veux dire, le mec est convaincu de vivre une injustice  ::weird::  Et je suis certain que le mec est sincre, il voit pas le problme !

Bref j'ai pas la solution et j'ai autre chose  foutre mais c'est dj chaud d'avaler cette merde au quotidien si en plus vous leur donnez raison c'est pas possible.

L'an dernier un certain Eric Drouet proposait d'aller  l'Elyse pour demander des comptes, il avait peut tre raison finalement ! Simple et efficace  ::aie::

----------


## Ryu2000

> On est  un tel niveau de pourriture des lites qu'un mec comme De Rugy est outr d'avoir t contraint de dmissionner pour 3 repas de prince aux frais de la princesse


Ouais en France les politiciens n'ont pas d'thique.
Ce n'est pas pareil partout :
En Sude, on ne badine pas avec la morale



> Le scandale le plus retentissant reste cependant laffaire Toblerone. Fin 1995, Mona Sahlin, numro 2 du gouvernement social-dmocrate, est force de dmissionner pour avoir rgl quelques courses, dont une barre chocolate, avec sa carte de crdit de fonction. Peu importe quelle ait immdiatement rembours la somme. Le scandale continue de la hanter.


En France on tolre trop de chose, les lus ont beaucoup trop de droits.




> On a coup la tte du Roi de la Reine et de dizaines de milliers de royalistes pour l'avoir cette constitution.


C'tait vraiment des barbare ces ****** de rvolutionnaire...
Massacrer le peuple comme a, c'est vraiment dgueulasse. (les bourgeois ce n'est pas mieux que les nobles)

----------


## r0d

> Et on va se retrouver avec des gens qui votaient sur la couleur de la cravate ou des yeux, et qu'est-ce qu'on va faire d'eux ?


Pour paraphraser Kant : "la libert est un outil complexe et dangereux, mais on ne peut apprendre  s'en servir que si on l'utilise."

Nous sommes abreuvs par des flux d'informations qui ne reprsentent qu'une infime partie du rel. Et cette partie ne reprsente que les noumnes (actes) exceptionnels. Exceptionnel dans le sens premier, c'est  dire qu'ils sont des exceptions.
Notre reprsentation du rel en est totalement biaise, et nous donne l'impression que si nous n'avions pas de chefs, de police, de prisons, alors ce serait le chaos.
Le quotidien, si on l'observe  la faon d'un stocien, est trs monotone et continu. Les gens aspirent  la tranquillit.
Nous devrions apprendre, ou plutt re-apprendre,  nous occuper nous-mme de ce qui nous concerne.

Je n'ai pas la formation ni les comptences pour installer une base de donne complexe, distribue, avec des triggers complexes, etc. Pourtant, un jour j'ai du le faire. J'en ai chi, on m'a un peu aid, et au final j'ai eu ma DB. Et quand je suis rentr chez moi et que je me suis regard dans la glace, je me suis dit: "j'en ai chi, mais voil, j'ai ma DB".

Donc:



> Qu'est-ce qu'*ils* vont faire d'eux, en se regardant dans la glace le matin ?


Il seront bien oblig de se sortir les doigts et de faire ce qui est ncessaire, c'est  dire de s'occuper des choses qui les regardent. Au dbut ils vont en chier, mais quand ils se regarderont dans la glace, il se diront : "c'est pas facile, mais on est en train de le faire.".

----------


## benjani13

> On est  un tel niveau de pourriture des lites qu'un mec comme De Rugy est outr d'avoir t contraint de dmissionner pour 3 repas de prince aux frais de la princesse (et encore officiellement, parce qu'on pourrait reparler de l'indpendance de l'enqute). Je veux dire, le mec est convaincu de vivre une injustice  Et je suis certain que le mec est sincre, il voit pas le problme !


Attend je vais t'en raconter une bonne : BHL a pris sa dfense sur twitter, dnonant un "assassinat". Le gars vie toujours  nos crochets, dpensent toujours en un repas l'quivalent d'une anne de ptes au beurre d'un smicard. Mais la classe bourgeoise ne supporte mme pas une petite tape sur les doigts. C'est dj inconcevable pour eux.




> Bref j'ai pas la solution et j'ai autre chose  foutre mais c'est dj chaud d'avaler cette merde au quotidien si en plus vous leur donnez raison c'est pas possible.


Je ne comprend pas non plus ce fatalisme. On rfute la thorie car la pratique n'est pas en adquation? Au contraire il est justement bon de le rappeler et d'essayer de revenir  la raison. Mais la seule chose qui semble tre propose est de se laisse couler et devenir lentement requin parmi les requin (car on serait tous de pures gostes)... Non merci!

----------


## Ecthelion2

> C'est pas de la thorie putain c'est la constitution !
> 
> On a coup la tte du Roi de la Reine et de dizaines de milliers de royalistes pour l'avoir cette constitution. Et toute l'Europe est venue nous mettre sur la gueule ! Et on leur a mis sur la gueule et on a gagn.


Oui enfin la tu pars dans tous les sens, la constitution actuelle, celle de la Vme Rpublique, elle date de 1958 et a t faite par De Gaulle et Debr, je vois pas le rapport avec les rois, les reines et les royalistes ?  ::ptdr::  ::ptdr:: 

Elle est spcifique  la Vme, et sera change si un jour on passe  la VIme, c'est pas une parole divine immuable (surtout qu'elle a dj t revue depuis 1958)... 

Je ne pense pas qu'elle corresponde  celle de l'poque que tu voques.  :;): 





> Bref j'ai pas la solution et j'ai autre chose  foutre mais c'est dj chaud d'avaler cette merde au quotidien si en plus vous leur donnez raison c'est pas possible.


Attention, je ne dis pas que j'approuve les faits, je dis que vu le fonctionnement actuel des institutions, ET l'tat d'esprit de la majorit de la population, les faits ne colleront pas  la thorie crite dans la constitution, des solutions y'en a pas 150, faut passer  la VIme, revoir la constitution et le fonctionnement d'un peu tout, et mme comme a, je doute fortement que l'on tombe sur un truc parfait, car de toutes faons, cela sera rdig par des gens qui ne se soucient pas de l'intrt gnral.

Perso je ne connais aucun pays avec un systme parfait, aprs je ne suis pas contre tester d'autres choses bien au contraire (enfin a dpend ce qui est propos  ::aie:: ).





> Mais la seule chose qui semble tre propose est de se laisse couler et devenir lentement requin parmi les requin (car on serait tous de pures gostes)... Non merci!


Comme tu le dis, c'est la seule chose de propose...

Car  part gueuler sur le forum, en disant que cela ne va pas, vous ne proposez strictement rien... 

Rler pour rler, je peux le faire aussi et a m'arrive, comme tout le monde, mais cela ne fait strictement rien avancer hein... 

Je ne dis pas qu'il faut se laisser couler, il faut effectivement agir, mais on attend toujours l'ombre d'un dbut de poil de cul de proposition d'un dbut de solution  ne serait-ce qu'une petite partie du problme... 

C'est bien beau de faire la rvolution, mais une fois qu'elle est faite, si tu n'as rien  mettre en place  la place, t'as l'air d'un con.  :;):

----------


## r0d

> C'est pas de la thorie putain c'est la constitution !


Ok mais bon, c'est pas comme si la constitution tait bafoue tous les jours. Et je ne parle mme pas des droits de l'Homme inclus dedans. 
Ce n'est qu'un bout de papier qui n'engage que ceux qui y croient.

----------


## benjani13

> Ok mais bon, c'est pas comme si la constitution tait bafoue tous les jours. Et je ne parle mme pas des droits de l'Homme inclus dedans. 
> Ce n'est qu'un bout de papier qui n'engage que ceux qui y croient.


Non a engage ceux qui s'en prtendent les garants et protecteurs, nos lus qui gonflent le torse en se prtendant chacun le meilleur dfenseur des idaux de notre rpublique. Et il serait bon de leur mettre un peu le nez dans leur merde pour qu'il s'en rende un peu compte que leurs actes sont  milles lieux de leurs paroles.

----------


## rawsrc

> Le gars vie toujours  nos crochets, dpensent toujours en un repas l'quivalent d'une anne *de pattes au beurres d'un smicard*.


a donne faim, un vrai dlice, avec les poils, tout a ?   ::ptdr::

----------


## benjani13

> a donne faim, un vrai dlice, avec les poils, tout a ?


Avec ce que mon chien me fou comme poils partout c'est presque a! C'est corrig  ::P:

----------


## Ecthelion2

La Constitution la voil : 

https://www.conseil-constitutionnel....958-en-vigueur

Je viens de lire en diagonale la partie sur le Parlement, et je n'ai vu nul part indiqu que les parlementaires devaient voter en leur nom, dans l'intrt gnral de la population ou en prenant en compte une quelconque spcificit dpartementale.

Du coup, je veux bien savoir d'o vous sortez vos histoires de :




> Un dput vote en son nom propre, pas au nom de son parti. Il est suppos servir l'intrt de la nation, pas celui de son parti ni celui de son dpartement.


Ainsi que :




> De plus un dput  un ancrage territoriale (son dpartement, sa circonscription). Un dput ne peut pas juste dposer son cerveau et suivre les ordres. Il devrait faire la part des choses entre un programme nationale et des spcifis de son dpartement.


?

D'ailleurs, en relisant ces 2 citations, vous remarquerez que vous arrivez  vous contredire tous les deux, ce qui montre dj qu' mon avis, vous fantasmez certaines choses, que vous sortez de je ne sais o. Bref...


Edit : Accessoirement, si vous trouvez un truc "anticonstitutionnel", je vous rappelle qu'il est libre, pour chaque citoyen, de saisir le Conseil Constitutionnel si besoin hein.  

Vous nous rapporterez leur rponse.

----------


## benjani13

> La Constitution la voil : 
> D'ailleurs, en relisant ces 2 citations, vous remarquerez que vous arrivez  vous contredire tous les deux, ce qui montre dj qu' mon avis, vous fantasmez certaines choses, que vous sortez de je ne sais o. Bref...


Je ne parlais en aucun cas d'une spcificit d'un dput qui serait ou non dans les rgles. Je parlais de faits. Je disais simplement que chaque dput est confront  un environnement diffrent. Un lu d'un coin qui vit pour beaucoup de la productions agricole sera plus prompt  dfendre les agriculteurs mme si pour cela il sort du cadre impos par le parti. Soit par compassion, soit par lectoralisme. Cela ne rfute pas ce que dit Marco.

Le fait qu'un dput doive servir lintrt de la nation ne l'empche pas d'emmener avec lui  Paris les spcificits et les desiderata de ses lecteurs, de sa rgion, et ce justement afin de ne pas faire de laisser pour compte mais de prendre en compte tous les citoyens.

----------


## Marco46

@Ecthelion2

Article 27. Le mandat impratif c'est quand tu dois voter conformment  un programme qui t'aurait fait lire ou pour les intrts de tes lecteurs. Or tu dois reprsenter toute la nation et dcider en fonction de l'intrt gnral, pas de celui de tes lecteurs. C'est inconstitutionnel de faire a. C'est crit noir sur blanc (en langage juridique certes ...).

Article 24 pour le contrle du parlement sur le gouvernement.

----------


## Ryu2000

> je vois pas le rapport avec les rois, les reines et les royalistes ?


a doit tre en rapport avec le roman Franais, comme quand on dit "des gens se sont battus pour avoir le droit de vote, donc par respect pour la lutte sociale il ne faut pas s'abstenir de voter".
Dans le roman Franais il y aussi l'histoire "le peuple s'est battu pour se librer des mchants nobles et de la mchante glise catholique"... Mais en attendant a nous fait croire que le peuple doit se battre contre les lites et le pouvoir.
Les gilets jaunes sont un peu les rvolutionnaires en mieux.




> Ok mais bon, c'est pas comme si la constitution tait bafoue tous les jours.


Ouais mais vous pourriez vous indigner un petit peu...
C'est un peu triste de dire que le pouvoir ne respecte rien et que nous sommes totalement impuissant... (mme si c'est vrai)
La caste au pouvoir test les limites, les franais tolrent trop de choses, les lus peuvent aller trop loin. (c'est progressif, petit  petit les choses empirent)
Les lus ont de moins en moins d'thique. Pour eux c'est normal de gaspiller au maximum l'argent du contribuable.




> Et je ne parle mme pas des droits de l'Homme inclus dedans.


Ouais a depuis le dbut c'est n'importe quoi...
Si t'coutes Jules Ferry la colonisation a t faite au nom des droits de l'homme "les races suprieures ont le devoir de civiliser les races infrieures".

Les droits de l'homme c'est surtout utilis comme prtexte quand on veut s'accaparer les ressources d'un pays.

----------


## Marco46

> Edit : Accessoirement, si vous trouvez un truc "anticonstitutionnel", je vous rappelle qu'il est libre, pour chaque citoyen, de saisir le Conseil Constitutionnel si besoin hein.


Sauf qu'il s'agit pas de pousser un post sur un forum ou d'ouvrir une issue sur GitHub pour signaler un problme  ::roll::  C'est affreusement compliqu, tout est fait pour te dissuader de le faire. Et y a plein de verrous qui rejettent automatiquement ta requte d'*examen* de la question si a respecte pas le format qui va bien.

Je t'invite  couter les gens de la Quadrature du Net sur ce sujet ils ont fait quelques requtes. C'est des centaines d'heures de travail avec des juristes spcialistes de la question pour une seule question.

Bref.

----------


## Ecthelion2

> Article 27. Le mandat impratif c'est quand tu dois voter conformment  un programme qui t'aurait fait lire ou pour les intrts de tes lecteurs. Or tu dois reprsenter toute la nation et dcider en fonction de l'intrt gnral, pas de celui de tes lecteurs. C'est inconstitutionnel de faire a. C'est crit noir sur blanc (en langage juridique certes ...).


Trs bien, et bien tu peux saisir le Conseil Constitutionnel. Enfin si tu arrives  dmontrer que les lois passes ne vont pas dans l'intrt gnral mais que dans l'intrt d'une partie de la population. Bon courage.


Edit :




> Sauf qu'il s'agit pas de pousser un post sur un forum ou d'ouvrir une issue sur GitHub pour signaler un problme  C'est affreusement compliqu, tout est fait pour te dissuader de le faire. Et y a plein de verrous qui rejettent automatiquement ta requte d'*examen* de la question si a respecte pas le format qui va bien.
> 
> Je t'invite  couter les gens de la Quadrature du Net sur ce sujet ils ont fait quelques requtes. C'est des centaines d'heures de travail avec des juristes spcialistes de la question pour une seule question.
> 
> Bref.


Et donc si les recours lgaux, prvus dans les textes, ne mnent  rien non plus, je suis sens faire quoi ? C'est pas en bougonnant sur DVP ou en vous indignant devant votre cran, que cela va changer quoi que ce soit...

Aprs faut pas vous tonner si les gens se rsignent un minimum hein. 

Donc  moins de faire la rvolution pour passer  la VIme, et encore une fois, encore faut-il avoir quelque chose  y mettre dans cette VIme, je maintiens que ce n'est pas prt de changer. Et je le rpte aussi, ce n'est pas pour autant que je cautionne (vu qu'apparemment pour vous, si on ne passe pas ses journes  s'indigner de tout sur DVP, c'est qu'on est d'accord avec tout).

----------


## benjani13

> Sauf qu'il s'agit pas de pousser un post sur un forum ou d'ouvrir une issue sur GitHub pour signaler un problme  C'est affreusement compliqu, tout est fait pour te dissuader de le faire. Et y a plein de verrous qui rejettent automatiquement ta requte d'*examen* de la question si a respecte pas le format qui va bien.
> 
> Je t'invite  couter les gens de la Quadrature du Net sur ce sujet ils ont fait quelques requtes. C'est des centaines d'heures de travail avec des juristes spcialistes de la question pour une seule question.
> 
> Bref.


+1 j'allais rpondre presque la mme chose. Pour avoir suivi un peu le boulot des exgtes amateurs il y a quelques annes (qui ont rejoint depuis la Quadrature du Net et autres assos), c'est un boulot de titan.

----------


## benjani13

> Aprs faut pas vous tonner si les gens se rsignent un minimum hein.


ahahah c'est toi qui parle de rsignation alors que tu passes ton temps  saper toute rflexion en disant que jamais rien ne changera, que tout est pourri, que de toute faon les gens sont tous goste, etc.

----------


## Jon Shannow

@Marco46, tu as raison, en thorie. Et, comme dirais l'autre "plus tard je veux vivre en thorie, car en thorie tout ce passe bien".

Dans le monde rel, on a des partis politiques, et pour se prsenter  une lection lgislative il faut avoir un parti politique. Ce parti politique a un programme (normalement) qui est national. Ensuite, tu as remarqu que l'on ne vote pas pour un dput, mais pour une liste de dputs. Le nombre de dputs qui sortiront d'une liste, dpend du pourcentage de voix obtenues.

Donc, on vote pour une liste. Liste qui est affile  un parti. En gros, le gars qui vote, il s'attend un minimum, pour que les gars de la liste pour laquelle il a vot dfendent la ligne du parti qu'ils sont censs reprsents.

Dans ma critique, j'ai bien dit que les dputs devaient dfendre le projet pour lequel ils ont t lu. Si on leur demande de voter une loi qui va  l'encontre du programme du parti alors c'est de leur devoir de dire "non" ! Et de dmissionner. Une fois dmissionner, rien ne les empche de se reprsenter, sous une autre tiquette, voire sans tiquette. 

Donc, oui, tu as raison, la constitution, toussa toussa. Mais, les faits sont l, et sont ttus. Les principes dfinis dans la constitution ne sont que des principes. De la thorie. Et en thorie, tout ce passe bien !  :;):

----------


## r0d

> Sauf qu'il s'agit pas de pousser un post sur un forum ou d'ouvrir une issue sur GitHub pour signaler un problme  C'est affreusement compliqu, tout est fait pour te dissuader de le faire. Et y a plein de verrous qui rejettent automatiquement ta requte d'*examen* de la question si a respecte pas le format qui va bien.
> 
> Je t'invite  couter les gens de la Quadrature du Net sur ce sujet ils ont fait quelques requtes. C'est des centaines d'heures de travail avec des juristes spcialistes de la question pour une seule question.
> 
> Bref.


Et de toutes faons, le conseil constitutionnel c'est encore une vaste blague. Je veux dire, mme si tu arrives  faire une requte en bonne et due forme, si la requte va  l'encontre de la pense unique no-librale ou de l'intrt des classes dominantes, a passera jamais.
Quand tu penses que les mecs ont laiss passer des trucs sur les camps de concentration dtention des immigrs, l'interdiction de manifester et ce genre de trucs ...  ::vomi::

----------


## Ecthelion2

> ahahah c'est toi qui parle de rsignation alors que tu passes ton temps  saper toute rflexion en disant que jamais rien ne changera, que tout est pourri, que de toute faon les gens sont tous goste, etc.


Bah prouve moi le contraire, j'attend ta rvolution, et surtout, tes solutions.

Car dj l'autre fois  part pour dire "oh lala vous ne vous indignez pas de a, vous tes un mouton", il n'y avait plus personne. Y'a jamais eu le moindre dbut de proposition de truc  mettre en place pour viter tel ou tel problme (c'est pas faute de vous avoir demand pourtant). J'ai pass l'ge de passer mon temps  pleurer dans le vide, j'ai mieux  faire que cela. 

Quant au fait que la majorit des gens, pensent  eux avant l'intrt gnral, je suis dsol, mais cela s'observe tous les jours. Et si le mouvement des gilets jaunes n'a abouti  rien, ou que les grves de tel ou tel corps de mtier aboutissent rarement, c'est en bonne partie  cause de cela, c'est car si les gens ne sont pas directement concerns, la plupart s'en foutent. 

Au final, vous aussi vous dites que tel ou tel truc est pourri, que cela ne respecte pas ceci ou cela, la seule diffrence, c'est que vous pensez que cela va changer par l'opration du Saint Esprit...

Oui les gens se rsignent, et ne s'indignent plus  tout bout de champ, moi le 1er justement  cause des raisons que je cite, et en plus, vous apportez de l'eau  mon moulin en disant que les recours inscrits dans les textes, n'aboutissent  rien. C'est vrai que cela donne envie de croire que tout va s'amliorer !  ::roll:: 

Je ne sape pas toute rflexion, vous n'avez pas de rflexion, d'ailleurs vous le dites vous-mmes que vous n'avez pas le moindre dbut de solution, ce que vous faites, c'est juste dnoncer un truc et sauter sur le dos de ceux qui ne s'indignent pas comme vous.


+1 Jon et r0d

----------


## Ryu2000

> Dans le monde rel, on a des partis politiques, et pour se prsenter  une lection lgislative il faut avoir un parti politique. Ce parti politique a un programme (normalement) qui est national. Ensuite, tu as remarqu que l'on ne vote pas pour un dput, mais pour une liste de dputs. Le nombre de dputs qui sortiront d'une liste, dpend du pourcentage de voix obtenues.


Apparemment ya moyen de quitter le groupe avec qui on a t lu :
La dpute Sandrine Josso quitte LREM pour tre  en accord avec ses valeurs 
Le dput Matthieu Orphelin quitte le groupe LREM aprs avoir fait tout son possible
Frdrique Dumas, dpute des Hauts-de-Seine: Je quitte le groupe UDI-Agir, devenu une composante de la majorit



> Elue en 2017 sous ltiquette macroniste, la dpute des Hauts-de-Seine accuse LREM de vouloir imposer un parti unique.  *On nous rabche le mot mancipation alors que lon ne fait que nous proposer lauto-asservissement* , dit-elle





> Donc, on vote pour une liste. Liste qui est affile  un parti. En gros, le gars qui vote, il s'attend un minimum, pour que les gars de la liste pour laquelle il a vot dfendent la ligne du parti qu'ils sont censs reprsents.


Il y a des dputs qui se plantent en votant, a doit ceux qui l'ont lu  :
Vote par erreur de Mlenchon : comment un dput peut-il se tromper ?



> Lors du vote de la loi Pacte, jeudi, *le leader des Insoumis a vot accidentellement pour le texte prsent par le gouvernement*. Ce nest pas une premire  lAssemble.


=====
La Rpublique ne fonctionne pas, il faudrait inventer un nouveau systme, mais il n'est pas possible de dloger la caste au pouvoir, donc a restera comme a, jusqu' ce que l'UE dirige tout et qu'il n'y ait plus besoin de politicien en France...




> Et si le mouvement des gilets jaunes n'a abouti  rien


Ouais enfin le pouvoir a dpens 10 milliards d'euros quand mme.

----------


## r0d

> Donc  moins de faire la rvolution pour passer  la VIme, et encore une fois, encore faut-il avoir quelque chose  y mettre dans cette VIme


Pourquoi absolument vouloir une rpublique ?
Entre la peste et le cholra, n'y a-t-il pas moyen de trouver un chemin vers la bonne sant ?

Moi je crois que les annes qui viennent vont amener beaucoup de changements politiques. Je suis rvolutionnaire plus ou moins actif depuis plus de 20 ans, et je sens que la mayonnaise est en train de monter un peu partout. Il y a 20 ans, la vraie politique n'intressait que les militants. Je ne parle pas discussions de comptoir  la con o chacun dblatre ses convictions premptoires sans fondements. Les grandes questions dont tout le monde parle aujourd'hui,  l'poque tout le monde s'en foutait royalement !
Et il ne s'agit pas seulement de mcontentement et de discussion : je le vois, au quotidien, que les gens commencent  passer le pas du "gueuler devant sa tl ou sur un forum", et qu'ils commencent  essayer des choses, et  chercher des solutions. On le voit un peu partout quand on sors de chez soi, et surtout dans les parties rurales du pays. Et galement dans d'autres pays.

Il y a vingt ans, tu parlais d'une constituante, mme  des militants, les mecs te regardaient avec des yeux de merlans fris personne ne savait de quoi tu parlais. Aujourd'hui, beaucoup de gens savent de quoi il s'agit et mieux, nombreux sont ceux qui s'y intressent. Et de plus en plus. C'est un exemple parmi tant d'autre, et la question cologique n'est pas pour rien dans ce rveil que j'observe.

Je pense qu'on va invitablement se manger une phase de nationalisme pr-pubre pendant quelque temps. Mais ensuite, il y aura des ouvertures pour des volutions intressantes. Et c'est maintenant qu'il faut commencer  y rflchir.
Moi je plante ma petite graine, ici et l. L'ide que nous sommes tout  fait capables de s'occuper des choses qui nous concernent.
Nous ne sommes pas un sur cent, et pourtant nous existons...  :;):

----------


## Ecthelion2

> Pourquoi absolument vouloir une rpublique ?


Ah mais a ou autre chose, peu me chaut. 

Comme je l'ai dis tout  l'heure, moi je suis prt  essayer n'importe quoi d'autre (dans la limite du raisonnable hein, je me passerai de la case "vraie dictature totalitaire" par exemple ^^), moi la "Rpublique", a m'en frle une sans faire bouger l'autre. J'ai toujours t abstentionniste, jamais vot de ma vie car jamais cru  cette mascarade, donc qu'on change, y'a pas de soucis.  ::mouarf:: 

Mais attendre du systme qu'il se punisse lui-mme, ils vont attendre un moment, la vie est trop courte pour que je m'indigne  tout bout de champ sur le moindre sujet qui passe. 

Plus jeune, j'ai fait je ne sais combien de manifs pour des causes X ou Y, dj ds le lyce contre des rformes  la con qui ne me concernait mme pas, des ptitions, boss dans des asso, etc. etc. j'ai pas attendu aprs 2 ou 3 membres de DVP pour m'indigner sur tout un tas de trucs, et dans 99% des cas, on s'est fait pisser  la gueule par les diffrents gouvernements, a n'a t que perte de temps.

Tant que la grosse majorit de la population ne se sortira pas les doigts (mais cela n'arrivera que quand tout  chacun ou presque, sera vraiment concern, l'gosme, tout a tout a), qu'on ne me les brise pas parce que je ne les traite pas tous de salauds sur chacun des 150 articles par jour que Pierre, Paul ou Jacques vient nous linker sur DVP... J'ai et je continue de largement faire ma part "dans le vrai monde" pour des sujets sur lesquels je peux agir, mais l'indignation  tout bout de champ sur DVP, pour des trucs qui ne changeront pas sans rvolution, comme si on tait au PMU, osef.


Edit : Aprs je serai ravi de discuter de possibles solutions, ou changements  faire ou  essayer de mettre en place. Maintenant, me faire limite traiter de mouton, par des gens dont le discours se rsume  "ce truc l est dgueulasse, mais j'ai strictement rien  proposer pour l'en empcher", j'avoue que cela  un peu de mal  passer...

----------


## Ryu2000

> Il y a vingt ans, tu parlais d'une constituante, mme  des militants, les mecs te regardaient avec des yeux de merlans fris personne ne savait de quoi tu parlais.


Les mdias ont fait la promotion d'tienne Chouard  un moment et le gars parle toujours de sentraner  crire sa propre constitution en groupe.
Il y a aussi eu l'histoire du rfrendum d'initiative populaire et d'ailleurs en ce moment il y a un rfrendum d'initiative partage  propos de la privatisation de l'aroport de Paris.
Je ne crois pas que a arrive souvent les rfrendums d'initiative partage en France.
Peut-tre que l'opposition  fait a pour dire "Mais si regardez ya un peu de dmocratie en France !" en rponse au mouvement des gilets jaunes.

Et pour la premire fois ceux qui votent seront fichs :
RIP l'anonymat : les signataires du rfrendum ADP seront fichs sur Internet



> *Pour la premire fois sous la cinquime Rpublique, un dispositif organis par l'Etat prvoit en effet de rendre public un choix d'ordre politique effectu par de simples citoyens.* La mention figure en bas du formulaire de soutien propos par le site gouvernemental www.referendum.interieur.gouv.fr : "La liste des soutiens apports  une proposition de loi peut tre consulte par toute personne". Ce que cette phrase ne prcise pas, c'est que cette liste sera consultable en ligne. Que vous soyez fonctionnaire, salari d'une multinationale, d'une PME, au chmage ou retrait, pas de jaloux : tout signataire du rfrendum d'initiative partage (RIP) aura son nom dans le registre prvu  cet effet sur le site du ministre de l'Intrieur.

----------


## benjani13

> Et pour la premire fois ceux qui votent seront fichs :
> RIP l'anonymat : les signataires du rfrendum ADP seront fichs sur Internet


Sauf si vous avez la chance d'avoir un accent sur (au moins) une des deux premire lettres de votre nom ou si votre nom n'est compos que d'une seule lettre vous n'apparaissez pas sur les listes, car le site web gre pas ces cas l! (on ne sais mme pas si ces personnes l sont correctement prise en compte ou non). Sign la start up nation.

Mais oui les listes sont bien publiques et rcuprable automatiquement.

----------


## r0d

Allez, c'est les vacances, il fait chaud, je vous propose un instant culture :

----------


## Marco46

> @Marco46, tu as raison, en thorie. Et, comme dirais l'autre "plus tard je veux vivre en thorie, car en thorie tout ce passe bien".


J'ai pas raison "en thorie", j'ai raison.

La constitution c'est pas une thorie, c'est le socle de tout le contrat social. Une thorie c'est une hypothse, la constitution c'est un fait rel observable, c'est un texte et il est en vigueur. 

Son respect pose problme, mais c'est autre chose.




> Dans ma critique, j'ai bien dit que les dputs devaient dfendre le projet pour lequel ils ont t lu. Si on leur demande de voter une loi qui va  l'encontre du programme du parti alors c'est de leur devoir de dire "non" ! Et de dmissionner. Une fois dmissionner, rien ne les empche de se reprsenter, sous une autre tiquette, voire sans tiquette.


Bah non. Tu sors a de ton chapeau, a n'a aucun fondement juridique, c'est du grand n'importe quoi de A  Z. Juridiquement le dput qui n'est pas d'accord avec une loi il vote contre, point final il n'a de compte  rendre qu' la nation dans son ensemble.

Tu ne votes pas pour un programme quand tu votes pour un dput, a c'est la prsidentielle. C'est l'excutif qui s'occupe du programme. Quand tu votes pour un dput tu votes pour dlguer  un personne le pouvoir de contrler l'action du gouvernement. Si tu votes pour un dput LREM parce que a va soutenir Macron pour qui tu as vot  la prsidentielle tu n'es pas un dmocrate tu es de fait un autocrate, tu es contre la sparation des pouvoirs.

Macron est un autocrate, comme toutes les autres ttes de noeuds avant lui, jusqu' De Gaulle. La diffrence avec De Gaulle c'est que lui il avait une paire ET une vision (et une intgrit). Et a change tout.




> Donc, oui, tu as raison, la constitution, toussa toussa. Mais, les faits sont l, et sont ttus. Les principes dfinis dans la constitution ne sont que des principes. De la thorie. Et en thorie, tout ce passe bien !


Le problme c'est qu' force de manger de la merde  la place de la mousse au chocolat, quand quelqu'un fait la remarque "h les gars au fait on mange du caca", t'as des gens qui vont te dire "ouais mais c'est normal mme si c'est marqu mousse au chocolat en thorie en pratique c'est du caca donc c'est normal". 

Bah non c'est pas normal. Que les politiques racontent n'importe nawak et que les gens votent pour eux OK c'est un fait, mais que les gens qui constatent que la mousse au chocolat est en fait du caca puissent le dire sans devoir rpondre  des insanits a me semble le minimum.

Vous parlez de rvolution, la premire tape avant d'aller investir llyse c'est d'avoir la bonne analyse et de poser les bons mots sur les bons objets (ndt pour r0d, les bons "phnomnes") et de pas laisser dire n'importe quoi. Parce que sinon mme quelqu'un de raisonnablement duqu comme toi se met  trouver normal de manger du caca dans une boite libelle mousse au chocolat, et se permet en plus de prtendre  celui qui lui en fait la remarque que a serait pas normal de manger de la mousse au chocolat dans une boite libelle mousse au chocolat et que a DOIT tre du caca. On rve, on dream total.

Oui je suis un rvolutionnaire de clavier  2 balles et je m'en bats les steaks de votre avis. Je poste pour l'exercice.

----------


## r0d

Et pendant qu'on discute, les policiers continuent de se comporter comme des petits cads de cit. Agresser pour s'amuser.
https://www.liberation.fr/france/201...tionne_1740872
Petite diffrence cependant : les cads risquent des problmes avec la justice, eux.

Trs sincrement, moi je commence  flipper quand je croise des flics :/

----------


## Jipt

> [...] des solutions y'en a pas 150, faut passer  la VIme, revoir la constitution et le fonctionnement d'un peu tout, et mme comme a, je doute fortement que l'on tombe sur un truc parfait, car de toutes faons, cela sera rdig par des gens qui ne se soucient pas de l'intrt gnral.


Hlas oui.
Y a des mecs qui vont dcider de quelle couleur seront les manettes et o elles seront disposes dans la cabine, pour qu'ils puissent les utiliser  leur profit, et nous, quelles que soient la place et la couleur des manettes, on continue  se casser le dos  enfourner le charbon dans la chaudire




> Je ne dis pas qu'il faut se laisser couler, il faut effectivement agir, mais on attend toujours l'ombre d'un dbut de poil de cul de proposition d'un dbut de solution  ne serait-ce qu'une petite partie du problme...


Gb dans l'An 01 en avait dj parl il y a un demi-sicle, 

plus loin en arrire les phalanstres de Fourier, Godin, ou trs trs loin les Grecs, mais  chaque fois ceux avec des gros bras tatous viennent casser la gueule des gentils peace n' love,  ::cry:: 




> Et pendant qu'on discute, les policiers continuent de se comporter comme des petits cads de cit.


La seule diffrence entre des keufs et des voyous, c'est que les premiers sont asserments, donc sentiment d'impunit et roule ma poule.




> Trs sincrement, moi je commence  flipper quand je croise des flics :/


Y a matire  s'inquiter, oui, quand on lit ton lien.

PS : merci pour Lo  ::ccool::

----------


## benjani13

Sinon y a a qui est tomb il y a peu : https://www.01net.com/actualites/com...r-1736498.html




> Pour vrifier l' identit numrique  de chaque internaute, le dcret du 13 mai a instaur l'Authentification en ligne certifie sur mobile (Alicem) qui fait appel  la reconnaissance faciale. Un recours vient d'tre dpos auprs du Conseil d'tat par ses dtracteurs.

----------


## ABCIWEB

> Car dj l'autre fois  part pour dire "oh lala vous ne vous indignez pas de a, vous tes un mouton", il n'y avait plus personne. Y'a jamais eu le moindre dbut de proposition de truc  mettre en place pour viter tel ou tel problme (c'est pas faute de vous avoir demand pourtant). J'ai pass l'ge de passer mon temps  pleurer dans le vide, j'ai mieux  faire que cela.


Je n'ai pas dit que tu tais un mouton. J'ai cit Stphane Hessel en guise de conclusion, car sans indignation tout peut tre justifi, y compris le pire car l'on pourra toujours dire que "c'est pas nouveau". Et concernant la moralisation de la vie politique (puisque ma remarque a t faite   cette occasion), j'avais cit en exemple les pays nordiques, il y a donc bien eu des propositions et il y a des solutions.

Aprs videmment chacun est libre de ses priorits, proccupations et indignations, ce n'est pas le sujet de mes propos. Peux-tu comprendre que ma remarque ne t'es pas spcifiquement destine ? Je parle au niveau gnral, de ces pseudo arguments qui justifient l'existant simplement parce qu'il existe, comme encore ci-dessous par exemple :




> Donc, oui, tu as raison, la constitution, toussa toussa. Mais, les faits sont l, et sont ttus.


*Marco46* a bien rsum les dangers de ces pseudo arguments : 



> Le problme c'est qu' force de manger de la merde  la place de la mousse au chocolat, quand quelqu'un fait la remarque "h les gars au fait on mange du caca", t'as des gens qui vont te dire "ouais mais c'est normal mme si c'est marqu mousse au chocolat en thorie, en pratique c'est du caca donc c'est normal". Bah non c'est pas normal.


Il en va de mme pour la rptition des violences policires disproportionnes avec ici un tir de LBD pour quelques gouttes de bire. Il s'agit de banaliser les violences policires et de les rcompenser, et ainsi nous faire accepter un rgime policier anti-dmocratique parce qu'il fait partie de notre quotidien, de nos habitudes.

Quand Stphane Hessel dit "Indignez-vous", il ne s'agit pas de revenir  l'enfance, mais de prserver au moins une partie de leur pouvoir d'indignation, sinon on finit par accepter tout et n'importe quoi, par habitude.

Comme disait Lo Ferr, il faut oublier ses habitudes et faire la rvolution dans sa tte pour pouvoir la faire dans la rue. Aussi je redis  tous ceux qui veulent bien l'entendre de faire trs attention aux arguments utiliss quand on parle de politique. En aucun cas on ne doit justifier l'existant simplement parce qu'il existe. Quand on utilise des arguments de type "c'est pas nouveau",  "cela existe dj", "tout le monde le fait", on ne fait rien d'autre que de paralyser sa pense pour mieux s'aveugler ou s'excuser. Volontairement ou involontairement cela contribue  accepter tous les excs, y compris la mise en place de rgimes autoritaires et fascistes. 

Le mot fascisme est galement voqu dans cet excellent interview de l'historien *Pierre Serna*, de la Sorbonne, qui parle de Macron roi des girouettes et reprsentant de l'extrme centre. 



> Pierre Serna se rfre aux prcdents historiques, nombreux en France de Napolon Bonaparte  De Gaulle, pour montrer  quel point le macronisme au pouvoir aujourdhui prsente toutes les caractristiques habituelles de lextrme-centre, qui est foncirement anti-dmocratique : 
>  Le ralliement dhommes politiques et de hauts fonctionnaires qui viennent de tous les bords politiques et ont retourn leurs vestes.
>  Un discours de la modration, de l'ordre, de l'intrt gnral, qui renvoie toutes les oppositions aux extrmes pour les criminaliser, et qui saccompagne dans la ralit dune rpression policire froce, extrmement violente contre les contestations sociales et politiques.
>  Une domination totale du pouvoir de l'excutif (le gouvernement et ladministration, prfectorale notamment) sur le lgislatif, cest--dire sur le Parlement, ce dernier tant rduit  une chambre denregistrement des dcisions du chef et de son entourage. Cela signifie une perte totale de reprsentativit et donc de lgitimit du pouvoir, quand bien mme la lgalit est (en apparence au moins) respecte. Autrement dit, cest la fin de la dmocratie.





30 minutes d'un entretien blouissant de clart qui souligne au passage la diffrence entre le "lgal" et le "lgitime".

----------


## Jipt

Chaque fois que je relis cette page (je l'ai dj publie, je crois), je ne peux pas m'empcher de penser que rien n'a chang, depuis ce tract de Gb, qui aura bientt un demi-sicle au compteur.


D'aucuns diront que c'est ainsi depuis toujours. Bah oui, alors rejoignons les enfilons notre GJ et fichons cette racaille dehors une bonne fois pour toutes.

----------


## el_slapper

> (.../...)D'aucuns diront que c'est ainsi depuis toujours. Bah oui, alors rejoignons les enfilons notre GJ et fichons cette racaille dehors une bonne fois pour toutes.


Et personne ne se demande pourquoi ils sont toujours tous pareils? Pourquoi,  chaque fois qu'on change de type, celui qui prend sa place fait pareil? Si tu les fous TOUS dehors, ils vont TOUS tre remplacs, et les remplaants feront TOUS pareil. Qu'on cherche  virer les pires, genre Balkany, pas de souci. Mais croire qu'il suffit de virer les gens pour que tout devienne rose? Hahahahahahaha!!! Le pquin moyen ferait pareil que De Rugy, en moyenne.

Pourquoi? Parce-que c'est dans notre culture. Notre culture faite de systme D et de passe-droits  tous les niveaux. Notre culture de renvois dascenseurs et de copinage. Qui commence  demander une "bonne classe" parce-quon connait vaguement le directeur. Qui nous pousse  croire qu'on a droit  quelque chose parcequ'on connait des gens. Et qui se termine  demander  participer  un repas avec du homard parce-quon connait De Rugy. Tu prends un quarteron de gilets jaunes, tu les met au ministre, et la scne De Rugy se reproduira exactement pareil - avec juste les lments de langage qui auront chang. Tu prends tous les gens qui lui hurlent dessus sur ce forum, tu les mets  sa place, et tu obtiens le mme rsultat.

C'est notre culture du "tu peux pas me filer un coup de main, maintenant que tu as un bon poste? Allez, sois sympa, souviens toi du bon vieux temps! Sil te plaiiiiit!!!!!!", rpt _ad nauseum_ jusqu' obtenir gain de cause, qu'il faut radiquer. Et a ne se fera pas en 5 minutes. Les gilets jaunes prtendent rgler le problme en 5 minutes(le temps de mettre les _corrompus_ actuels dehors). C'est pour a que je les conchie, mme si ils ont plus que quelques bonnes raisons de gueuler.

----------


## Ecthelion2

> Et personne ne se demande pourquoi ils sont toujours tous pareils? Pourquoi,  chaque fois qu'on change de type, celui qui prend sa place fait pareil? Si tu les fous TOUS dehors, ils vont TOUS tre remplacs, et les remplaants feront TOUS pareil. Qu'on cherche  virer les pires, genre Balkany, pas de souci. Mais croire qu'il suffit de virer les gens pour que tout devienne rose? Hahahahahahaha!!! Le pquin moyen ferait pareil que De Rugy, en moyenne.
> 
> Pourquoi? Parce-que c'est dans notre culture. Notre culture faite de systme D et de passe-droits  tous les niveaux. Notre culture de renvois dascenseurs et de copinage. Qui commence  demander une "bonne classe" parce-quon connait vaguement le directeur. Qui nous pousse  croire qu'on a droit  quelque chose parcequ'on connait des gens. Et qui se termine  demander  participer  un repas avec du homard parce-quon connait De Rugy. Tu prends un quarteron de gilets jaunes, tu les met au ministre, et la scne De Rugy se reproduira exactement pareil - avec juste les lments de langage qui auront chang. Tu prends tous les gens qui lui hurlent dessus sur ce forum, tu les mets  sa place, et tu obtiens le mme rsultat.
> 
> C'est notre culture du "tu peux pas me filer un coup de main, maintenant que tu as un bon poste? Allez, sois sympa, souviens toi du bon vieux temps! Sil te plaiiiiit!!!!!!", rpt _ad nauseum_ jusqu' obtenir gain de cause, qu'il faut radiquer. Et a ne se fera pas en 5 minutes. Les gilets jaunes prtendent rgler le problme en 5 minutes(le temps de mettre les _corrompus_ actuels dehors). C'est pour a que je les conchie, mme si ils ont plus que quelques bonnes raisons de gueuler.


Attention, ne dis pas que tout le monde fait pareil, tu vas te faire engueuler... Je sais de quoi je parle.  ::aie::

----------


## Jon Shannow

Bon, je ne vais pas continuer  me faire traiter d'imbcile, juste parce que je donne des faits (vrifiables, vrifis, ... hlas).

Alors, oui la Constitution, blabla, blabla. Et, oui, ok, la Constitution est un texte, il existe, ce n'est pas un truc thorique. Mais, ce qui est thorique, c'est son utilisation. Et, tout objet ne se rsume pas  sa fonction, mais  ce qu'on en fait. 

Tu prends un balai, c'est un objet qui sert  balayer. Ce n'est pas de la thorie, c'est vraiment  a que a sert. Maintenant, le gars derrire toi (c'est juste un exemple, te retourne pas) il prend le balai en question, il t'en donne un bon coup sur la tte. Je suppose que tu ne sens rien, que a n'a aucune consquence, puisque le balai a ne sert qu' balayer. 

La constitution c'est un joli texte qui a t crit avec, on l'espre, de bonnes intentions. Il dfinit les rgles de fonctionnement de l'tat. Mais, comme toutes les rgles, elles sont interprtables.

Quelqu'un disait (je ne sais plus qui c'tait et j'ai la flemme de chercher) que les lois taient faites par des hommes, appliquer par d'autres hommes  encore d'autres hommes. 

Voil, c'est ma dernire contribution sur ce sujet.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Le pquin moyen ferait pareil que De Rugy, en moyenne.


Alors l je ne suis absolument pas d'accord.
On ne peut pas devenir instantanment aussi corrompu que la caste actuellement au pouvoir... (il faut quasiment tre n dedans ^^)
Une personne normale a un peu plus d'thique que a, ce n'est pas comme l'lite.




> La seule diffrence entre des keufs et des voyous, c'est que les premiers sont asserments, donc sentiment d'impunit et roule ma poule.


Le plus souvent quand les policiers sont trop violent c'est parce qu'on leur a donn l'ordre, c'est pour a qu'ils peuvent se faire dcorer.
Bon et il y a aussi une infime minorit des policiers qui craquent et qui deviennent trop violent...

Les rvolutions ont lieu quand les forces de l'ordre rejoignent le peuple, donc il ne faut pas tre un anti-policier primaire, ils pourraient s'avrer utile un jour (enfin gnralement c'est plutt l'arme, mais quand mme).
Ce n'est pas marrant comme job d'tre policier, on voit qu'ils dpriment, il y a plein de suicides, mais bon il faut rembourser la banque pour le prt de la maison, donc ils sont oblig de continuer...




> Petite diffrence cependant : les cads risquent des problmes avec la justice, eux.


Bon aprs a dpend, il y a pas mal de racailles qui font des vols avec violence en boucle et qui ne finissent jamais en prison, parce qu'il n'y a plus de place.

===
Macron est sous pression, il faut diminuer les dpenses publiques :
Le FMI conseille  Macron de faire plus defforts



> Linstitution financire, qui soutient depuis deux ans les mesures prises par Emmanuel Macron, appelle le gouvernement franais  *poursuivre son programme de rformes*.
> 
> Le Fonds montaire international (FMI) est divis sur les conseils  adresser  la France. Dans son rapport annuel sur le pays, beaucoup de directeurs de linstitution jugent quun fort ajustement serait adquat pour reconstituer des amortisseurs (en cas de crise) et *ne pas mettre en retard latteinte des objectifs  moyen terme des rgles budgtaires de lUE*.
> (...)
> Les diffrents gouvernements stant succd en France ont eu recours, pour contenir les dficits,  des hausses dimpts, suivies par des priodes de baisses dimpts, observe le FMI. Ce faisant, ils ont t incapables de diminuer la dpense publique, qui a augment de 10 points de PIB depuis les annes 1980 et atteint un niveau record parmi les pays de lOCDE.


Pour faire des conomies on pourrait commencer par diminuer le nombre de dputs, il y en a trop et pour la plupart ils ne servent  rien.
C'est un peu comme de l'austrit impos par l'UE.

Genevive Legay : le procureur de Nice a menti pour ne pas embarrasser Macron



> Le 25 mars, le procureur de Nice avait donc suivi cette version et avait dclar, lui aussi, que Genevive Legay n'avait eu "aucun contact" avec le policier.* Finalement, le tmoignage d'un policier et les avances de l'enqute avaient tabli l'inverse*. "Les rsultats finaliss (...) de l'exploitation de trs nombreuses autres images (...) et la mise en cohrence de l'ensemble de ces lments de preuve, m'ont conduit avec les enquteurs  constater qu'avant l'arrive du cordon de ses collgues au niveau o se trouvait Mme Legay, un fonctionnaire de police isol et dpourvu de bouclier avait cart du bras vers sa droite Mme Legay, provoquant ainsi (sa) chute", avait reconnu finalement le magistrat.


Dpenses publiques : le gouvernement contraint de renoncer  des promesses du candidat Macron



> L'quation budgtaire va devenir un peu plus difficile  rsoudre pour l'excutif. Alors que le gouvernement prpare son budget pour 2020, le ministre des Finances *Grald Darmanin a formalis mercredi l'abandon de l'objectif de suppression de 120.000 postes de fonctionnaires, une promesse de campagne d'Emmanuel Macron*. Sur les 50.000 postes de fonctionnaires d'Etat qui devaient tre supprims, seuls 15.000 seront concerns. Or, la masse salariale des effectifs publics reprsente le quart des dpenses publiques. L'annonce de mercredi pourrait plomber un peu plus les promesses budgtaires du candidat Macron, en 2017.


Le problme c'est que quand ils diminuent le nombre de fonctionnaire parfois ils suppriment des postes d'infirmires ou d'institutrices...

Emmanuel Macron "trs dsireux de travailler au plus vite" avec Boris Johnson



> "Je suis trs dsireux de pouvoir travailler au plus vite avec lui, non seulement sur les sujets europens qui sont les ntres et la poursuite des ngociations lies au Brexit, mais aussi sur les sujets internationaux qui font notre quotidien et sur lesquels nous sommes troitement coordonns avec les Britanniques et les Allemands", a-t-il dvelopp, en citant notamment l'Iran. Il l'a galement "flicit chaleureusement".


Ouais il faut se dpcher il ne reste que 3 mois, pas le temps de niaiser.

----------


## el_slapper

> Alors l je ne suis absolument pas d'accord.
> On ne peut pas devenir instantanment aussi corrompu que la caste actuellement au pouvoir... (il faut quasiment tre n dedans ^^)
> Une personne normale a un peu plus d'thique que a, ce n'est pas comme l'lite.


Mouhahahaha!!! les gens qui brlent les feux parce-que eux ils savent conduire, les gens qui faisaient(tant que c'tait techniquement possible) sauter leurs PVs par des amis dans la police, les gens qui font sauter la prof de flte  bec parce-que leur fille a rat son exam et qu'ils connaissent personnellement le directeur de l'cole de musique, ceux qui font mettre leur fils attaquant titulaire dans l'quipe de football - mme si il est nul - juste parce-quils ont de l'influence sur lentraneur de football, ceux qui dcrochent un boulot parce-que leur pre connait quelquun dans la boite(et a peut tre tout en haut ou tout en bas, suivant le niveau du contact), etc..... ceux l on en retrouve partout, chez les politiciens, chez les gilets jaunes, chez ceux qui tapent sur les gilets jaunes, et chez ceux qui regardent depuis leur fentre en haussant des paules.




> Le plus souvent quand les policiers sont trop violent c'est parce qu'on leur a donn l'ordre, c'est pour a qu'ils peuvent se faire dcorer.
> Bon et il y a aussi une infime minorit des policiers qui craquent et qui deviennent trop violent...


Il y a un biais de recrutement, spcialement chez les CRS - il faut des gens qui aiment la bagarre. Pas besoin de beaucoup les pousser.

----------


## Ryu2000

> ceux l on en retrouve partout


Ouais bof, perso j'en connais pas des gens qui profitent de leur rseaux ( part peut-tre du piston pour qu'un tudiant bosse  l'usine pendant les vacances, mais perso je ne suis pote avec aucun directeur d'cole de musique)
Les dputs et les ministres sont des mauvaises frquentations, qui ont une mauvaise influence.
Ils n'hsitent pas  violer les lois pour leur intrt personnel.

Griller un feu rouge c'est 4 points et 135 d'amende, il y a peu de gens qui le tente...




> Il y a un biais de recrutement, spcialement chez les CRS - il faut des gens qui aiment la bagarre.


Ben du coup le problme vient d'en haut...

----------


## Ecthelion2

> Griller un feu rouge c'est 4 points et 135 d'amende, il y a peu de gens qui le tente...


Attention les chiffres suivant concernent toutes les infractions (et pas seulement les feux rouges) mais en 2017 en France :

- plus de 27 millions de PV donns.
- *13,18 millions* de points retirs.


Et juste pour l'anecdote, un feu rouge  Lyon, o une jeune fille avait t fauche par un mec ayant grill le feu => un an aprs un radar a t install, et sur l'anne qui a suivi, le feu rouge en question a t grill en moyenne *10 fois par jour*.

https://www.lyoncapitale.fr/actualit...-cours-vitton/

*Cela fait dj plus de 3700 infractions juste sur 1 seul feu rouge dans le pays.*

Effectivement, y'a pas grand monde qui tente de ne pas respecter le code de la route par peur de l'amende ou de la perte de point...  ::roll:: 


On te le dit 150 fois par jour, mais arrte de parler quand tu ne sais pas, a t'vitera de dire des conneries.

----------


## halaster08

> Et juste pour l'anecdote, un feu rouge  Lyon, o une jeune fille avait t fauche par un mec ayant grill le feu => un an aprs un radar a t install, et sur l'anne qui a suivi, le feu rouge en question a t grill en moyenne *10 fois par jour*.


10 fois sur combien de passage ? Je parie que c'est mme pas un pour mille, et sans le radar je suis sr que ce serait pire.
C'est pour a qu'il faut encore plus de contrle sur les dpenses des lus (et en passant des contrles pas fait par un copain) pour limit les abus, le jour o on aura un lu fraudeur pour mille ce sera dj bien.

----------


## Ryu2000

Ah ouais j'ai peut-tre oubli le cas o le feu est en fin orange, limite dbut rouge, o l ok c'est pas si rare.
Mais bientt il y a auras des camras au feu, donc les automobilistes vont respecter l'orange (parfois tu ne peux pas tarrter parce que le gars derrire toi te colle, t'es presque  50 km/h, le feu passe orange, t'as peur de te faire rentrer dedans si tu essaies de t'arrter au feu, alors normalement il faut anticiper et se prparer  s'arrter mme si le feu est vert, mais c'est chiant).

Enfin bref, passer  l'orange c'est pas si grave que les magouilles que font les lus.
C'est pas un plan prpar, c'est juste que tu te dis "chouette le feu est vert" et t'es presque  la vitesse max quand a passe  l'orange. (bon par contre acclrer  l'orange c'est pas cool)
Quelque part, passer aux premires frames du feu rouge, c'est pas si grave parce que tout le monde a le feu rouge  ce moment l. (bon c'est avec ce genre de rflexion que les lus finissent par voler dans un maximum de poche... ils augmentent les dlits petit  petit "comme tout le monde le fait...")

Bref, si on fait les moyennes je pense que les casiers judiciaires sont plus frquent chez les lus que chez les gens normaux. (pourtant certains lus sont dans des rseaux avec des gens haut plac dans la justice, qui peuvent couper des affaires)
La justice c'est un peu de la merde en France, quand tu vois que le syndicat de la magistrature  un mur des cons...

Et les lus aussi peuvent conduire (ou se faire conduire) comme des cons :
LA SECRTAIRE D'TAT  L'COLOGIE FLASHE  150 KM/H EN PLEIN PIC DE POLLUTION



> C'est un trs mauvais signal envoy pour une secrtaire d'tat  l'cologie ! Emmanuelle Wargon a t prise en flagrant dlit d'excs de vitesse en plein pic de pollution. Elle a en effet t contrle ce jeudi 21 fvrier aprs-midi sur l'autoroute A1  150 km/h, au lieu des 110 km/h maximum autoriss sur ce tronon en plein pic de pollution, rvle Ouest-France. Son vhicule, conduit par son chauffeur, a t flash par des policiers alors qu'elle rentrait d'un dplacement  Cambrai dans le Nord.


Quand Edouard Philippe se faisait retirer son permis pour excs de vitesse, et rendait le tout public



> En octobre 2015, Edouard Philippe, alors maire Les Rpublicains du Havre, avait t contrl  plus de 150km/h sur un tronon d'autoroute limit  110km/h. Il se rendait  Paris pour un motif familial,  bord d'une voiture de la municipalit.

----------


## Ecthelion2

> Ah ouais j'ai peut-tre oubli le cas o le feu est en fin orange, limite dbut rouge, o l ok c'est pas si rare.


Oui donc en fait, tu ne lis vraiment jamais ce que l'on te dit...

Dans les chiffres que je te donne, il n'est pas question de passage  l'orange, et sur le feu en question, il y a dj un radar qui a t install.

Le feu grill 10 fois par jour, c'est *au rouge*, pas  l'orange. Le radar ne se dclenche que quand le feu est pass au rouge de toutes faons :




> Peut-on tre flash pour un feu orange par un radar feu rouge ?
> 
> La rponse est non. Le radar nest pas actif pour le feu jaune fixe (appel communment  feu orange ). Le dispositif automatique ne peut juger rationnellement de la capacit  sarrter du vhicule. Dautres part, il existe une exception dans le cas o lon grille un feu rouge, cest lorsque lon laisse la place  un vhicule prioritaire comme les pompiers ou la police. Tous les clichs sont revus par un humain agent verbalisateur, le processus nest donc pas 100% automatique. Par exemple, si vous avez une remorque ou une caravane et que cest cette dernire qui a grill le feu rouge, vous ne serez pas verbalis. De mme si votre vhicule est immobile  cause dune circulation bloque.


https://www.legipermis.com/blog/2015...r-automatique/


Ensuite la comparaison de gravit entre griller un feu rouge, et les magouilles des lus, n'a strictement rien  voir, personne n'a fait cette comparaison, tu es compltement HS.

Mais cela dit, considrer que griller un feu rouge, ce qui entraine des morts, c'est moins grave que de bouffer au resto aux frais du contribuable, faut quand mme oser... Toutes les magouilles des lus sont affreuses et il faut lutter contre bien entendu, mais a entrainent rarement des morts hein.

----------


## Ryu2000

Si t'es pas en train d'arrter quand le feu est orange tu peux finir par passer au rouge...
Bref, laissez-tomber, je ne suis juste pas d'accord avec el_slapper quand il dit Le pquin moyen ferait pareil que De Rugy, en moyenne..

Pour moi les gens normaux sont moins mauvais que ceux qui ont le pouvoir.
Vous n'tes pas d'accord, c'est trs bien et j'en ai rien  foutre, maintenant revenez-en  Macron et arrter de m'harceler.
Je vais quand mme continuer de penser que le pourcentage d'enc***** et plus lev chez les ministres que dans la population.

Il est possible que si on mettait un random  un poste de ministre il deviendrait fou  cause des privilges et se mettrait  ne pas respecter les lois pour son intrt personnel.
Aprs il y a la pression des paires, comme c'est quasiment tous des voleurs a ne t'incite pas  garder un peu d'thique...

----------


## Ecthelion2

> Aprs il y a la pression des paires, comme c'est quasiment tous des voleurs a ne t'incite pas  garder un peu d'thique...


Sauf que a, c'est encore et toujours dans ta tte, et tu n'as toujours aucun chiffre sur lequel t'appuyer.

Il y a plus de 600 000 lus en France, des mecs pris en flag de ceci ou cela parmi eux, a doit mme pas reprsenter 5% en tant trs gnreux.

Surtout qu'il faut faire le distinguo entre les diffrents lus, le pourcentage le plus lev, de mmoire c'est les dputs, et ils sont moins de 19% (chiffres lgislatives 2017), ce qui est dj norme on est d'accord,  avoir eu affaire avec la justice. Mais on est trs loin du "c'est quasiment tous des voleurs". 


Ah et si tu ne veux pas qu'on te "harcle" en te reprenant sur chaque nerie que tu racontes, bah arrtes d'en raconter...  ::aie:: 


Edit : 




> Quelle est lampleur de la dlinquance juvnile ?
> Cest un chiffre qui laisse sans voix : un cinquime des hommes gs aujourdhui de 30 ans ont, par le pass, t condamns. Ils sont trs exactement *21 %  avoir cop dune sanction pour une infraction commise avant leurs 25 ans*. Cette statistique, incontestable car issue du casier judiciaire national, atteste dune dlinquance de grande ampleur chez les jeunes hommes.


https://www.la-croix.com/France/Just...-22-1200805045

En moyenne, y'a donc plus d'enc***** au sein de la population que parmi les lus.  Allez, bisou.  ::mouarf::

----------


## fredoche

> Alors l, je veux bien une explication, comme on peux dire je suis blanchi et en mme temps je rembourserai ...


En parlant de ses cheveux ?  ::aie:: 




> S'ils avaient des couilles (les filles m'excuseront, elles n'auront qu' faire comme si elles en avaient), ils partiraient de cette phrase pour oser dmissionner. a, a serait des bons dputs !


Malheureusement les couilles ne servent qu' la reproduction, favorisent probablement les combats de mles dominants (type coq, cerfs...) et mme des hormones comme la testostrone ne sont pas l'apanage des hommes, puisque produites par les couilles et aussi les ovaires, et les glandes surrnales...
Si c'est le courage, l'autonomie, la libert de penser que tu souhaites mettre en avant, je crois que c'est possible pour tout un chacun, femmes y compris, et peut-tre mme surtout.
Pour moi il faudrait,  la faon d'un jury d'assises, que chacun des dputs vote en son me et conscience, et en fonction de ses valeurs, ce qui est bon pour les gens qu'il reprsente, la population qui l'a lue. 
Parce que c'est pas comme si nous les mandations, nous chaque citoyen  :8O: 

Oui je rve, et alors  ::mrgreen:: 




> Perso je retiens surtout la lchet des 74 abstentionnistes (qui ont vot l'abstention hein, pas qui tait absents, tous les dputs sans exceptions taient convoqus pour ce vote), dont 52 LREM, qui pouvaient renverser le vote. Certains mme de ces LREM abstentionnistes se sont vants sur twitter de leurs immense courage pour avoir appuy sur le bouton "abstention"...


Je note donc que par ce bouton "abstention, le vote "nul" est reconnu dans l'hmicycle, comptabilis en tout cas
J'adore cette cohrence qui nous caractrise en tant que peuple, nation, tat...




> C'est vraiment tonnant...
> 
> J'aimerai vraiment avoir l'avis de Neckara la-dessus, aprs les X pages de sketch qu'il nous a pondu  l'poque...


Tu serais pas un peu rancunier parfois ?




> Mais la loi organique du 15 mai 2001 a fait en sorte que cela ne se reproduise plus. Bien vu Chirac, moins bte qu'il n'en avait l'air celui-l ...


Rendons  Csar  ::mouarf::  C'est  Jules Jospin que nous devons cette loi qui devait lui assurer les pleins pouvoirs pour les 5 ans  venir.
Sinon videmment j'abonde sur ce que tu cris, mme si je n'irais pas pour autant habiter de ce pas en Chine 




> Dsol, Jipt et r0d, pour une fois je vais tre de l'autre cot. Quand tu es lu dput dans une liste partisane, tu es choisi par le peuple pour faire appliquer le programme du parti sur lequel tu t'engages.


Je ne suis pas d'accord, mais visiblement je ne suis pas le seul vu la somme de pouces rouges que tu as rcolt.
Les lgislatives sont un scrutin territorial, pas une proportionnelle rgionale ou nationale.
Mais bon dans les faits tu as raison, c'est ce qu'on attend d'eux, d'tre des robots.

----------


## r0d

> Rendons  Csar  C'est  Jules Jospin que nous devons cette loi qui devait lui assurer les pleins pouvoirs pour les 5 ans  venir.


Ha oui effectivement bien vu. Merci pour la correction.
Bon ben alors si c'est Jospin qui a commit a, il est en fait encore plus bte qu'il en a l'air celui-l !  ::D: 
Non parce que s'il esprait gagner en 2002 ... il est mme pas arriv au second tour le pauvre... :p

----------


## fredoche

> C'est la raison pour laquelle la seule solution est la suivante : on supprime le parlement. Et le snat aussi (d'abord le snat d'ailleurs). Et le gouvernement. Et le prsident.
> Et voil, le tour est jou !


J'apprcie ta cohrence  travers les annes  :;): 




> Pourquoi se prsentent-ils sous l'tiquette de tel ou tel parti alors ? Ils devraient tous se prsenter "sans tiquette", cela serait dj plus cohrent.
> 
> Maintenant si ils se prsentent tous "sans tiquette", pourquoi je voterais plus pour Pierre que pour Jacques ? Il va falloir que les 2 me donnent leur positionnement politique pour que je sache un minimum dans quel sens ils vont voter sur chaque sujet qui va se prsenter. Et au final cela va revenir au fait que chacun va prsenter son propre programme et/ou celui de son parti. Le fait qu'ils soient rattachs  un parti, a permet quand mme de les situer un minimum sur l'chiquier politique.


Hormis que le "sans tiquette" c'est tre de droite en gnral...
Ca existe je crois, des mecs comme jean lassalle par exemple




> C'est pas de la thorie putain c'est la constitution !
> 
> On a coup la tte du Roi de la Reine et de dizaines de milliers de royalistes pour l'avoir cette constitution. Et toute l'Europe est venue nous mettre sur la gueule ! Et on leur a mis sur la gueule et on a gagn.
> 
> Que notre systme soit occup par des cancrelats sans le moindre soupon de responsabilit, d'thique, d'intgrit et de sens de l'tat c'est un autre problme. 
> 
> On est  un tel niveau de pourriture des lites qu'un mec comme De Rugy est outr d'avoir t contraint de dmissionner pour 3 repas de prince aux frais de la princesse (et encore officiellement, parce qu'on pourrait reparler de l'indpendance de l'enqute). Je veux dire, le mec est convaincu de vivre une injustice  Et je suis certain que le mec est sincre, il voit pas le problme !
> 
> Bref j'ai pas la solution et j'ai autre chose  foutre mais c'est dj chaud d'avaler cette merde au quotidien si en plus vous leur donnez raison c'est pas possible.
> ...


Merci c'est agrable  lire
Le 14 juillet, symbole national s'il en est, c'est le peuple de Paris qui s'empare de la Bastille pour y trouver des armes afin de dfendre l'assemble constituante, menace par des armes trangres et mercenaires aux portes de Paris, celle-l mme qui va crire cette constitution.




> La Constitution la voil : 
> 
> https://www.conseil-constitutionnel....958-en-vigueur
> 
> Je viens de lire en diagonale la partie sur le Parlement, et je n'ai vu nul part indiqu que les parlementaires devaient voter en leur nom, dans l'intrt gnral de la population ou en prenant en compte une quelconque spcificit dpartementale.


Rien ne dit le contraire aussi.

----------


## fredoche

> Et pendant qu'on discute, les policiers continuent de se comporter comme des petits cads de cit. Agresser pour s'amuser.
> https://www.liberation.fr/france/201...tionne_1740872
> Petite diffrence cependant : les cads risquent des problmes avec la justice, eux.
> 
> Trs sincrement, moi je commence  flipper quand je croise des flics :/


Tout pareil, et je les vois autrement dsormais
parce qu'on parle d'une tolrance gnralise  tous les niveaux, du plus bas au plus haut, et que la psycholgie des groupes laisse peu de doutes sur la gnralisation des comportements et des modes de penses aussi

Anecdote qui a  interrog ma copine la semaine dernire : Elle est belge, tait  Paris porte d'Orlans  attendre un blabla car pour me rejoindre. DEs flics arrivent toutes sirnes hurlantes et passent par la place. On les entend bien avant qu'ils soient l
Des personnes traversent sur un passage piton, aucune ne s'carte  l'arrive de la voiture de flics, chacun continue son chemin comme si de rien n'tait, et il y en a mme un pour qui les flics sont obligs de s'arrter pour ne pas le monter sur le capot.
Elle tait choque de a, puisque sirnes signifient urgence. Du coup moi je me demandais si ce ntait pas un contre-coup du rapport qi s'installe entre les flics et la population ?

Beaucoup d'entre vous vivent  Paris ou a proximit, c'est normal de voir a ?

Et oui merci pour Lo, qui ne fait que me convaincre du bien-fond de tes ides






> Sinon y a a qui est tomb il y a peu : https://www.01net.com/actualites/com...r-1736498.html


A l'heure o on poste tous nos gueules sur facebook, whatsapp, tinder, snapchat, en photos sous tous les angles, en vidos, si c'est pas  poil ... j'ai de srieux doutes sur la fiabilit en tant que systme d'autentification-identification




> Et personne ne se demande pourquoi ils sont toujours tous pareils? Pourquoi,  chaque fois qu'on change de type, celui qui prend sa place fait pareil? Si tu les fous TOUS dehors, ils vont TOUS tre remplacs, et les remplaants feront TOUS pareil. Qu'on cherche  virer les pires, genre Balkany, pas de souci. Mais croire qu'il suffit de virer les gens pour que tout devienne rose? Hahahahahahaha!!! Le pquin moyen ferait pareil que De Rugy, en moyenne.
> 
> Pourquoi? Parce-que c'est dans notre culture. Notre culture faite de systme D et de passe-droits  tous les niveaux. Notre culture de renvois dascenseurs et de copinage. Qui commence  demander une "bonne classe" parce-quon connait vaguement le directeur. Qui nous pousse  croire qu'on a droit  quelque chose parcequ'on connait des gens. Et qui se termine  demander  participer  un repas avec du homard parce-quon connait De Rugy. Tu prends un quarteron de gilets jaunes, tu les met au ministre, et la scne De Rugy se reproduira exactement pareil - avec juste les lments de langage qui auront chang. Tu prends tous les gens qui lui hurlent dessus sur ce forum, tu les mets  sa place, et tu obtiens le mme rsultat.
> 
> C'est notre culture du "tu peux pas me filer un coup de main, maintenant que tu as un bon poste? Allez, sois sympa, souviens toi du bon vieux temps! Sil te plaiiiiit!!!!!!", rpt _ad nauseum_ jusqu' obtenir gain de cause, qu'il faut radiquer. Et a ne se fera pas en 5 minutes. Les gilets jaunes prtendent rgler le problme en 5 minutes(le temps de mettre les _corrompus_ actuels dehors). C'est pour a que je les conchie, mme si ils ont plus que quelques bonnes raisons de gueuler.


C'est bien de mettre tous le monde dans le mme panier
C'est pas parce que tu t'identifies  ces gens l que a en fait une rgle applicable aux 70 millions des autres citoyens de ce pays.

Effectivement en tant que Macroniste et probablement face  des dissonances cognitives difficiles  assumer il est plus simple de faire l'amalgame, et de conchier, mpriser ceux qui peuvent avoir une autre faon de penser, et le dmontrent courageusement.

Ta culture n'est pas la mienne en tout cas

----------


## benjani13

Un(e) dput(e) LREM presse bouton a donne a : https://twitter.com/Tomasi_Karl/stat...80684041084928

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Un(e) dput(e) LREM presse bouton a donne a : https://twitter.com/Tomasi_Karl/stat...80684041084928


Pas accs  ce lien... un rsum ?

----------


## Ecthelion2

> Pas accs  ce lien... un rsum ?


C'est juste une femme de chez LREM qui est interroge sur un truc qu'elle vient de voter et sur lequel elle ne fait que bafouiller sans trop savoir rpondre. 

Je vais encore me faire taper dessus, mais rien de bien neuf, on a dj eu exactement la mme chose dans les gouvernements prcdents chez Bourdin ou autres. 

Donc oui c'est le mal, tout a tout a, je suis trs indign, tout a tout a, mais en soit le fait qu'elle soit une "pousse bouton chez LREM" n'a rien  voir la-dedans. Des dputs qui votent pour un truc auquel ils ne pigent rien, il y en a dans tous les partis, mme ceux o ils ont le droit de "rflchir" sans tre des "pousse boutons".

J'ai beau tre contre Macron et LREM, il faut tout de mme viter de tomber dans la mauvaise foi, elle aurait t de n'importe quel parti, le problme serait le mme...

----------


## Jipt

> Pas accs  ce lien... un rsum ?


Bah, c't'une meuf' qui blablate avec aucune phrase cohrente, toutes non termines, et plein de "euhhh" dans la bouche.
Au bout d'une minute on n'a toujours rien compris (elle a d prendre un truc qui met le cerveau en vrac, mha).
Tu ne perds rien, exemple :



EDIT : Arfff, grill par Z...,  ::D:

----------


## el_slapper

> (.../...)C'est bien de mettre tous le monde dans le mme panier
> C'est pas parce que tu t'identifies  ces gens l que a en fait une rgle applicable aux 70 millions des autres citoyens de ce pays.


tout le monde, non, mais la masse critique est




> Effectivement en tant que Macroniste et probablement face  des dissonances cognitives difficiles  assumer il est plus simple de faire l'amalgame, et de conchier, mpriser ceux qui peuvent avoir une autre faon de penser, et le dmontrent courageusement.


ahahahahah!!! Bon, je ne vais pas me dfendre, tu ne me lirais pas. Je vais rpondre sur "les autres" que tu prsente comme de nobles hros dnus dintrts personnels, dvous  la cause commune, et incorruptibles.

L'histoire est bourre de courageux rvolutionnaires qui ont risqu leur peau pour dfaire les abominables corrompus - pour finir par faire exactement pareil. C'est un truc qui m'a toujours fascin, depuis tout petit. J'ai du comprendre a vers 7-8 ans, quand j'ai entendu des adultes dire que le pouvoir absolu corrompait absolument. Je me suis toujours pos la question de savoir comment moi je ragirais dans ce cas-l. Je n'ai pas la rponse(et pour cause, je n'ai jamais pris la place d'un dirigeant corrompu). Mais c'est absolument fascinant de voire tous ces hros rvolutionnaires, qui frlent la mort ou la prison, pour foutre  la porte des ordures finies, et trs vite prendre exactement la mme posture. On peut citer les rvolutionnaires bolcheviques de 1917, pas mal de fachos qui prtendaient "laver plus blanc", un grand nombre de despotes africains, etc..... On peut aussi regarder  l'chelon local, ou certes parfois une bonne surprise se prsente, mais le plus souvent, c'est le mme bazar : le nouveau prsident de l'cole de musique tape dans la caisse comme l'ancien, le nouveau maire distribue les meilleurs HLM  ses affids comme l'ancien(car ses affids sont aussi avides que ceux de l'ancien).

Et je pourrais continuer comme a  l'infini. Encore une fois, il arrive qu'on aie une bonne surprise, mais je ne suis pas assez _Dunning-Kruger_ pour croire qu'automatiquement _moi_ je serais une bonne surprise. Est-tu si sur, toi, de laver plus blanc?




> Ta culture n'est pas la mienne en tout cas


C'est fort possible, mme si ton ide de _ma_ culture est compltement fausse. Je n'ai aucune ide de _ta_ culture, d'ailleurs, d'ou ma prudence de formulation. Dans la mienne, on est jamais sur d'tre dans le vrai, et on se questionne toujours. Et on se mfie par dessus tout du "nous booooooons, eux mchaaaaaaants". Pierre Desproges, quand il dit "_l'ennemi il est bte, il croit que c'est nous, alors qu'en fait c'est lui_", est trs mal compris. La plupart des gens projettent a sur leurs propres ennemis, rarement sur eux-mmes. Alors que c'est justement dans chacun d'entre nous que le vieux Pierre demandait de vrifier si, par hasard, il n'y aurait pas ce genre de prjugs. Je me pose souvent la question.

Je n'ai vot Macron que parce-que a me paraissait le moindre mal(il y aurait eu un vrai colo en lice, j'aurais sans doute vot comme en 2007). Mais si tu me lisais plus souvent, tu saurais que je ne suis pas spcialement fan(euphmisme) de la culture "corporate" qui dgouline dans chacun de ses actes, dans chacune de ses paroles.

----------


## el_slapper

> C'est juste une femme de chez LREM qui est interroge sur un truc qu'elle vient de voter et sur lequel elle ne fait que bafouiller sans trop savoir rpondre.


J'allais dire la mme chose...




> Je vais encore me faire taper dessus, mais rien de bien neuf, on a dj eu exactement la mme chose dans les gouvernements prcdents chez Bourdin ou autres.


Oui, mais a se savait moins




> Donc oui c'est le mal, tout a tout a, je suis trs indign, tout a tout a, mais en soit le fait qu'elle soit une "pousse bouton chez LREM" n'a rien  voir la-dedans. Des dputs qui votent pour un truc auquel ils ne pigent rien, il y en a dans tous les partis, mme ceux o ils ont le droit de "rflchir" sans tre des "pousse boutons".


Plein de choses l-dedans. Le plus important me semble tre "a se voit, et a se voit de plus en plus". LREM est un parti comme les autres, il a recrut comme les autres, des gens qui ont plus de comptences en communication qu'en gestion - parce-que c'est a qui marche auprs des lecteurs. En tapant dans le rservoir _corporate_, Macron a sans doute trouv des exemplaires encore plus purs, encore plus performants dans le monde moderne pour balancer des foutaises, mais c'est juste une volution logique d'une logique existante - elle s'est juste faite brutalement. Les autres ont commen  essayer de suivre, mais il sont encore loin derrire.

Mais c'est une diffrence de style et d'poque, pas de nature. En effet, les gnrations prcdentes qui venaient d'autres univers faisaient  peu prs pareil. Toujours rpondre n'importe quoi, faire du bluff, quand on ne sais pas(et on ne sais pas souvent)




> J'ai beau tre contre Macron et LREM, il faut tout de mme viter de tomber dans la mauvaise foi, elle aurait t de n'importe quel parti, le problme serait le mme...


Avec les deux subtiles diffrences que j'ai soulign au dessus : (1) aujourd'hui, a se sait, et LREM est au pouvoir, donc ils prennent bien plus que leurs prdcesseurs, et (2) en amenant un style soi-disant moderne  la politique, en prtendant renouveler les pratiques, LREM a fait monter les attentes, sans pouvoir suivre derrire.

----------


## Ecthelion2

> Avec les deux subtiles diffrences que j'ai soulign au dessus : (1) aujourd'hui, a se sait, et LREM est au pouvoir, donc ils prennent bien plus que leurs prdcesseurs, et (2) en amenant un style soi-disant moderne  la politique, en prtendant renouveler les pratiques, LREM a fait monter les attentes, sans pouvoir suivre derrire.


Sauf que l'on a la mme chose dans les partis qui ne sont pas au pouvoir et le problme est tout aussi grave, peu importe les attentes envers LREM (et d'ailleurs ces deux points sont un peu bidon, parce que sous Hollande, dans le fil ddi, on ne se privait pas pour rapporter ce genre de chose  l'poque, sur les membres du gouvernement prcdent). Le speech sur "les attentes en plus", au niveau du peuple, je veux bien, mais pas ici dans la section politique.

En soit, que l'on pointe cela du doigt, cela ne me choque pas, c'est la remarque sur le ct "pousse bouton chez LREM" que je trouve superflu, car LREM n'imposerait pas  ses dputs ce qu'ils doivent voter, ou si elle n'avait pas t de chez LREM, il aurait fallu le dnoncer de la mme faon et s'en "indigner" tout autant. Hier on nous fait un speech sur le fait que les dputs doivent voter en leur nom, au niveau national, et non au nom de leur parti ou des gens qui les ont lu, mais pour taper dessus par contre, on rappelle bien qu'ils viennent de tel parti ? Perso je trouve cela incohrent mais bon...

----------


## Pod44v2

> C'est juste une femme de chez LREM qui est interroge sur un truc qu'elle vient de voter et sur lequel elle ne fait que bafouiller sans trop savoir rpondre.


Le soucis c'est que ce n'est pas "juste une femme de chez LREM qui est interroge sur un truc qu'elle vient de voter", c'est juste l'*ambassadrice* de la rforme des retraites.

M'enfin, pour ma part je crois pas  l'existence d'une ventuelle retraite quand j'arriverai  mes vieux jours  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Jon Shannow

Merci  Ecthelion2 et  Jipt, pour leur rsum, et leur analyse (trs bonne) du lien.

----------


## fredoche

> tout le monde, non, mais la masse critique est
> 
> 
> 
> ahahahahah!!! Bon, je ne vais pas me dfendre, tu ne me lirais pas. Je vais rpondre sur *"les autres" que tu prsente comme de nobles hros dnus dintrts personnels, dvous  la cause commune, et incorruptibles.*


va falloir apprendre  lire  : j'ai crit 



> il est plus simple de faire l'amalgame, et de conchier, mpriser *ceux qui peuvent avoir une autre faon de penser, et le dmontrent courageusement*.


J'ai pas vu tes mots, de l  en dduire que tu affabules ?




> Est-tu si sur, toi, de laver plus blanc?


T'inquite, ayant gout juste le minimum  ce monde  la plus basse chelle, je n'ai aucune prtention  ce sujet. 
Mais je me sens de plus en plus convaincu par ce discours anarchiste qui est port par certains comme Rod. Parce que pour le coup, cette mcanique _naturelle_ de la corruption et de l'abus de pouvoir ne trouverait peut-tre plus de socle sur lequel prosprer.

C'est encore et toujours cette notion de mcanique naturelle, donc acceptable, parce que cela a toujours exist. 
Et bien tu remarqueras qu'il y a toujours eu une partie de l'humanit pour lutter contre cette nature, et pas uniquement pour y succder pour en faire autant sinon pire.





> C'est fort possible, mme si ton ide de _ma_ culture est compltement fausse. Je n'ai aucune ide de _ta_ culture, d'ailleurs, d'ou ma prudence de formulation. Dans la mienne, on est jamais sur d'tre dans le vrai, et on se questionne toujours. Et on se mfie par dessus tout du "nous booooooons, eux mchaaaaaaants". Pierre Desproges, quand il dit "_l'ennemi il est bte, il croit que c'est nous, alors qu'en fait c'est lui_", est trs mal compris. La plupart des gens projettent a sur leurs propres ennemis, rarement sur eux-mmes. Alors que c'est justement dans chacun d'entre nous que le vieux Pierre demandait de vrifier si, par hasard, il n'y aurait pas ce genre de prjugs. Je me pose souvent la question.
> 
> Je n'ai vot Macron que parce-que a me paraissait le moindre mal(il y aurait eu un vrai colo en lice, j'aurais sans doute vot comme en 2007). Mais si tu me lisais plus souvent, tu saurais que je ne suis pas spcialement fan(euphmisme) de la culture "corporate" qui dgouline dans chacun de ses actes, dans chacune de ses paroles.


Ce mec n'a aucune culture, pas mme celle _corporate_, qui est redfinissable dans chaque nouvelle socit pour laquelle tu peux travailler. 
Quand  ta culture, c'est celle que tu prsentes comme tant la "notre", et que je ne crois pas tre la mienne

----------


## Jipt

> Mais je me sens de plus en plus convaincu par ce discours anarchiste qui est port par certains comme Rod.


T'as oubli de me compter.

Le problme mha, c'est que cette merveilleuse solution totalement utopique ("_L'utopie il en faut normment, car a rduit  la cuisson_" -- Gb) est juste limite impossible  mettre en uvre concrtement et pratiquement, hlas.

 ::coucou::

----------


## r0d

> Le problme mha, c'est que cette merveilleuse solution totalement utopique ("_L'utopie il en faut normment, car a rduit  la cuisson_" -- Gb) est juste limite impossible  mettre en uvre concrtement et pratiquement, hlas.


C'est de la bonne vieille propagande bourgeoise bien rance a...
Elle me hrisse le poil, comme le chat noir de Ralph Chaplin. C'est un peu comme quand je lis el_slapper... j'ai l'impression de lire du Koestler, qui maltraite l'histoire pour montrer dans ses romans que seul le capitalisme est viable.
Mais j'ai beaucoup de respect pour toi el_slapper, alors je ravale ma morgue et j'accepte la critique.

Mais en vrai, l'anarchisme a fonctionn sous diffrentes latitudes,  diffrentes poques. Aujourd'hui encore, il y a des endroits o des humains parviennent  remplacer le pouvoir par l'ordre.
Le vrai problme, c'est qu' chaque fois qu'une communaut libertaire devient un peu trop grande, un peu trop viable, alors ces expriences sont ananties dans le sang.

L'anarcho-communisme n'est une utopie ni au sens tymologique, ni au sens vernaculaire. Je n'ai rien contre les utopies, mais a n'en est pas une. 
Au sens tymologique, utopie : topos, le lieu, u-topos : un lieu qui n'existe pas. Or des expriences anarchistes, il y en a, il y en a eu, et il y en aura.
Quant au sens vernaculaire, et malgr l'tat pitoyable de la smantique de notre langage, on peut dire de la mme faon que l'histoire a montr que l'anarchie est viable.

----------


## Jipt

> Envoy par Jipt
> 
> 
> Le problme mha, c'est que cette merveilleuse solution totalement utopique ("L'utopie il en faut normment, car a rduit  la cuisson" -- Gb) est juste limite impossible  mettre en uvre concrtement et pratiquement, hlas.
> 
> 
> C'est de la bonne vieille propagande bourgeoise bien rance a...


Bah nan, c'est de la lucidit (celle qui "se tient dans mon froc" 

) applique au quotidien, la preuve dessous  ::aie:: 
EDIT : pour en savoir plus sur La solitude (un demi-sicle au compteur dans 2 ans, et dans l'article il y a un lien vers la chanson), et l'accompagnement de Zoo (ah, la guitare  la fin...) /EDIT




> Quant au sens vernaculaire, et malgr l'tat pitoyable de la smantique de notre langage, on peut dire de la mme faon que l'histoire a montr que l'anarchie est *viable*.
> [...]
> Le vrai problme, c'est qu' chaque fois qu'une communaut libertaire devient un peu trop grande, *un peu trop viable*, alors ces expriences sont ananties dans le sang.


*Viable* un certain temps, puis la ligne suivante s'applique
(je les ai inverses, je les trouve mieux ainsi : d'abord les prmices, puis la chute.)
C'est comme L'An01, c'est comme le plan "Coluche prsident" et d'autres sans doute.




> Mais en vrai, l'anarchisme a fonctionn sous diffrentes latitudes,  diffrentes poques. Aujourd'hui encore, il y a des endroits o des humains parviennent  remplacer le pouvoir par l'ordre.


O a ? Que je me couche moins bte ce soir.

----------


## ABCIWEB

> Et personne ne se demande pourquoi ils sont toujours tous pareils? Pourquoi,  chaque fois qu'on change de type, celui qui prend sa place fait pareil? Si tu les fous TOUS dehors, ils vont TOUS tre remplacs, et les remplaants feront TOUS pareil. Qu'on cherche  virer les pires, genre Balkany, pas de souci. Mais croire qu'il suffit de virer les gens pour que tout devienne rose? Hahahahahahaha!!! Le pquin moyen ferait pareil que De Rugy, en moyenne.


On attend d'un homme politique qu'il se comporte autrement que le pquin moyen. Tout comme on attend d'un chef qu'il soit plus responsable et plus comptent que la moyenne. Dans le cas contraire, il est tout  fait normal qu'il perde notre respect et son status de chef.




> Pourquoi? Parce-que c'est dans notre culture. Notre culture faite de systme D et de passe-droits  tous les niveaux. Notre culture de renvois dascenseurs et de copinage. Qui commence  demander une "bonne classe" parce-quon connait vaguement le directeur. Qui nous pousse  croire qu'on a droit  quelque chose parce qu'on connait des gens. Et qui se termine  demander  participer  un repas avec du homard parce-quon connait De Rugy.


Heu... cela dpasse de loin le cadre de notre culture. L'homme et plus gnralement tout le vivant utilise son environnement pour en tirer profit. Mais dans une certaine mesure et en respectant un quilibre si l'on souhaite que l'ensemble perdure.

On dlgue au chef le soin de veiller au bon quilibre, on ne lui demande pas de s'aligner sur le tout venant qui aurait vite fait de tout casser et de s'accaparer un maximum de richesses au dtriment des autres. Personne n'oblige  faire de la politique et  tre sous les feux des projecteurs. 

Imagines que tu emmnes un de tes proches  l'hpital pour un bras cass lors d'un accident banal. Quelques heures plus tard, le chirurgien dbarque en te disant : "dsol on a tout essay mais on a rien pu faire. Hier on s'est pris une mga cuite avec toute l'quipe, et l on avait plus les yeux en face des trous, c'tait une vraie boucherie. Mais bon faut nous excuser hein, a arrive  tout le monde de venir au boulot encore tout dfonc de la cuite de la veille!"

On comprend mieux l ? *Chacun doit prendre la mesure des responsabilits qu'il veut assumer et adapter son comportement en consquence*. 

Alors oui le repas au homard n'tait pas grave en soi, mais c'tait un symbole, le symbole de personnes qui se foutent ouvertement de nous et qui nous mprisent. Cela vient en complment du mpris quotidien, de la stigmatisation du "bas peuple", des injustices quotidiennes, des violences policires quotidiennes, de l'affaire Benalla, de la corruption continue et assume des hommes politiques par des puissances financires qui sont autrement plus nocives pour la socit que tes petites histoires de copinage. Il faut comprendre que c'est cette corruption gnralise qu'on dnonce  travers ce symbole, pas le fait lui-mme. 




> Tu prends un quarteron de gilets jaunes, tu les met au ministre, et la scne De Rugy se reproduira exactement pareil - avec juste les lments de langage qui auront chang. Tu prends tous les gens qui lui hurlent dessus sur ce forum, tu les mets  sa place, et tu obtiens le mme rsultat.


Procs d'intention. Et quand bien mme, l'essentiel est qu'ils soient jects le plus vite possible s'ils sont inconsquents et/ou incomptents, qu'ils soient d'ici ou d'ailleurs, avec ou sans nom  particule ou mme protgs par un banquier.  




> C'est notre culture du "tu peux pas me filer un coup de main, maintenant que tu as un bon poste? Allez, sois sympa, souviens toi du bon vieux temps! Sil te plaiiiiit!!!!!!", rpt _ad nauseum_ jusqu' obtenir gain de cause, qu'il faut radiquer. Et a ne se fera pas en 5 minutes.


Mme le plus abrutis de leur avocat n'utiliserait pas un argument aussi ridicule pour les dfendre. J'entends dj l'avocat de la partie civile : "Oui bien sur, autant dire qu'il faut attendre que l'humanit toute entire soit parfaite avant de demander aux responsables politiques de faire correctement leur travail et d'avoir un comportement exemplaire."




> Les gilets jaunes prtendent rgler le problme en 5 minutes (le temps de mettre les _corrompus_ actuels dehors). C'est pour a que je les conchie, mme si ils ont plus que quelques bonnes raisons de gueuler.


Je n'ai entendu aucun des gilets jaunes dire que tout serait rgl en cinq minutes. Par contre qu'il faille virer Macron, Castaner et toute sa clique prdatrice et ultra violente, oui, mais a c'est une vidence.  

Un psychologue amricain aimait raconter cette histoire pour faire comprendre l'intrt des thrapie brves par rapport  la psychanalyse : "Quand vous tombez dans une fosse  purin, le plus urgent est de vous en sortir le plus rapidement possible et par tous les moyens. Ensuite vous pourrez prendre le luxe de vous demander dans quelles circonstances et pourquoi vous en tes arrivs l".

Les violences policires rptes nous montrent tous les jours que nous somme tomb dans une fosse  purin. Et toi tu voudrais psychanalyser le monde entier avant de nous en faire sortir ? Es-tu certain que ce sont les gilets jaunes que tu conchies avec de tels arguments ? Ne serait-ce pas plutt ta conscience, ou ce qu'il en reste ?

----------


## r0d

> O a ? Que je me couche moins bte ce soir.


La liste est extrmement longue, alors je te propose un florilge :
- dans les civilisations pr-socratiques (a en fait un paquet), il y a dj pas mal d'exemples. En particulier dans les civilisations orientales.
- en prcolombien, on a de l'anarcho-communisme, entre-autres, dans certaines tribus indiennes dAmrique du Nord, chez certains indiens dAmrique du Sud, chez certaines tribus vikings.
- en plus moderne, il y a la fameuse exprience de Catalogne, plus ou moins importante, qui va de 1931  1939. Et puis la commune de Paris (1871), qui n'a pas dur longtemps mais qui est importante car elle a montr brillamment et par l'exemple une solide viabilit.
- en contemporain, le meilleur exemple est l'tat de Oxaca au Mexique (Chiapas). Mais il y a tout un tas de petites expriences ici et l, le Marinaleda  Notre Dame des Landes.

Si a t'intresse, tu peux jeter un coup d'oeil  cette page, tu verras que:
1. Il y a, et il y a eu, beaucoup d'expriences anarchistes,
2.  chaque fois, elles sont stoppes par la force par un intervenant extrieur, et non pas par un effondrement interne.

----------


## Jipt

> Si a t'intresse, tu peux jeter un coup d'oeil  cette page, tu verras que:
> 1. Il y a, et il y a eu, beaucoup d'expriences anarchistes,
> 2.  chaque fois, elles sont stoppes par la force par un intervenant extrieur, et non pas par un effondrement interne.


Merci pour ce dernier lien qui m'a envoy, de fil en aiguille, dans les Alpes de Haute-Provence, o j'ai rv un bon coup.

Suis-je encore assez jeune (= pas trop vieux pas trop dglingu encore nergique) pour tout plier ici et aller voir l-bas si c'est mieux ? Je ne sais pas, cruelle incertitude/hsitation...

C'est marrant, des utopistes anarchistes visant une forte dcroissance mais avec un site web (o on trouve des textes intressants, trs !) -- d'un autre ct, s'ils ne l'avaient pas eu je n'aurais rien su d'eux. Ah, nos contradictions...




> [--snip--]


Analyse parfaite.

----------


## r0d

> C'est marrant, des utopistes anarchistes visant une forte dcroissance mais avec un site web (o on trouve des textes intressants, trs !) -- d'un autre ct, s'ils ne l'avaient pas eu je n'aurais rien su d'eux. Ah, nos contradictions...


H oui, les contradictions ... ds qu'on commence  approndir un peu, en politique, on tombe invitablement sur des contradictions. Il s'agit juste de tenter de faire en sorte qu'il y en ait le moins possible, et puis celles qu'on arrive pas  effacer, h bien... il faut apprendre  vivre avec...

Aprs l tu as trouv un site intressant. Mais c'est rare, car globalement les anarchistes sont adeptes du "pour vivre heureux vivons cachs". Tu ne les verras pas distribuer des tracts sur les marchs et autres pratiques proslytes. En revanche, tu trouveras certains d'entre eux en premire ligne de certaines manifs.
Il est important aussi de prciser que, comme je dis souvent, il y a autant d'anarchismes que d'anarchistes. Il y a notamment une ligne de sparation  propos de l'utilisation de la violence  des fins politiques. Personnellement je me suis toujours positionn du ct de la non-violence, mais ce qui s'est pass ces derniers mois me fait douter du bien-fond de ce positionnement.

Je digresse mais, nous en parlions ce week-end avec un vieil ami militant, et nous nous souvenions qu'il y a 10 ans, quand on allait en manif, on pouvait parler aux forces de l'ordre. J'en ai certainement dj parl ici, mais j'avais eu une discussion trs intressante avec un flic qui protgeait la prfecture de Rennes dans une manif anti-Sarko (c'tait donc en 2007). Et surtout,  l'poque, avant d'attaquer (charge, envoi de lacrymo, etc.), ils prvenaient, plusieurs fois. Ils essayaient vraiment de faire en sorte que a ne parte pas en couille. Je me souviens, quand on partait en manif, on avait pas peur des flics.
Aujourd'hui, non seulement on ne peut plus leur parler, ils sont devenus trop agressifs. Mais surtout, ils ne prviennent plus. Ils attaquent, ils mutilent, il tuent, tout a sans raison l'immense majorit du temps. Puis ils sont dcors.
Les temps changent mon ami, les temps changent ...

----------


## rawsrc

faut quand mme reconnatre que l'anarchisme ncessite une sacre dose d'intelligence.
Un anarchiste convaincu et rflchi comme *r0d* qui en arrive  se questionner sur la non-violence de sa position, dnote quand mme quelque part une sacre contradiction.

Je me pose la question si l'utopie anarchiste ne rsiderait pas uniquement dans son avnement mais plus dans la prservation de ses concepts, tenant compte de l'volution de nos socits et manire de penser.

----------


## Jipt

> faut quand mme reconnatre que l'anarchisme ncessite une sacre dose d'intelligence.
> Un anarchiste convaincu et rflchi comme *r0d* qui en arrive  se questionner sur la non-violence de sa position, dnote quand mme quelque part une sacre *contradiction*.


Non, juste une sacre rflexion (dans le sens "gamberge", pas "miroir"), grce  un cerveau encore en tat de marche et pas rduit en fromage blanc comme tant de gens maintenant.




> Les temps changent mon ami, les temps changent ...





Un son tout pourri, une image catastrophique, et un commentaire sympathique :



> Isn't life strange in the 60s we had the music and no colour and now they have the colour and no music.

----------


## Marco46

> Isn't life strange in the 60s we had the music and no colour and now they have the colour and no music.


Ya quand mme des trucs gniaux mais peu connus.

Dans les grosses claques musicales de ces dernires annes ya pour moi Stupeflip ( couter dans l'ordre c'est trs important) et Mononc Serge. Bon a a pas loin de 10 ans mais a reste trs rcent et ils ont fait des albums hallucinants, que ce soit musicalement ou leurs textes. 

Fin de l'apart.

----------


## r0d

> faut quand mme reconnatre que l'anarchisme ncessite une sacre dose d'intelligence.


Qu'est-ce que l'intelligence ? Srieusement, c'est une question  laquelle je n'ai jamais su trouver de rponse satisfaisante.

Mais en fait, vivre dans une socit anarchiste demande juste de la mthode, une morale accepte, et une thique assume.
La morale anarchiste est trs simple. Elle place la libert en haut de la hirarchie de valeurs, mais une libert au sens hdoniste, c'est  dire qui n'arrte l ou commence celle des autres.
La morale communiste (communisme au sens de la 1ere internationale) place l'intrt commun en haut de la hirarchie de valeurs.
La fusion des deux donne, pour moi, la morale idale : simple et efficace.

Dans les exemples de communauts anarchiste contemporaines, il y a aussi certains kibboutz qui s'en approchent. Ce sont des expriences  plus petite chelle, mais elle perdurent dans le temps depuis des sicles.

----------


## Marco46

> Mais en fait, vivre dans une socit anarchiste demande juste de la mthode, une morale accepte, et une thique assume.
> La morale anarchiste est trs simple. Elle place la libert en haut de la hirarchie de valeurs, mais une libert au sens hdoniste, c'est  dire qui n'arrte l ou commence celle des autres.
> La morale communiste (communisme au sens de la 1ere internationale) place l'intrt commun en haut de la hirarchie de valeurs.
> La fusion des deux donne, pour moi, la morale idale : simple et efficace.


Simple et efficace mais faut quand mme que madame et monsieur Michu soient des Saints dous de clairvoyance pour que ta socit soit viable ...

Rien que a "_une libert au sens hdoniste, c'est  dire qui n'arrte l ou commence celle des autres_" c'est affreusement compliqu.

Ton truc sera viable quand on supprimera le code de la route et qu'il n'y aura plus aucun accident et aucun excs de quelque ordre que ce soit.

En gros c'est pas pour aprs demain, et quand 2 bagnoles se trouveront  un carrefour a risque d'tre long :

-  vous de passer, je ne voudrais pas violer votre libert
- mais non je vous en prie, je ne voudrais pas violer la votre
- ah mais je regrette je peux pas vous imposer que me le laisser passer
- ...

Oui c'est trs con comme exemple ...

Et l'intrt commun c'est pareil. Prenons le nuclaire. Moi je t'affirme que l'intrt commun c'est d'arrter avec les oliennes et les panneaux solaires et de dvelopper  fond le nuclaire parce que sinon on va retourner au Moyen-Age dans les 30 ans.

Un blaireaucolo dsinform anti-nuclaire va t'expliquer que c'est trop dangereux et qu'on va tous finir en merguez radioactive si a pte parce que Chernobyl et toussa. Et pas de soucis avec le facteur de charge des oliennes on va tirer des cables jusqu'en Chine pour quilibrer le rseau tout est OKAAAAYYY.

Bon ben c'est qui qui  raison ? (Te fatigue pas c'est moi) Comment savoir ?

C'est .... Compliqu .......

Aprs on est d'accord qu'un diner  base de homards gants avec du picrates  500 boules la bouteille pris par sa saintet le prsident de l'AN va falloir se lever tt pour expliquer o se trouve l'intrt gnral ... Ya des cas plus faciles  traiter que d'autres  ::aie::

----------


## halaster08

> Aprs on est d'accord qu'un diner  base de homards gants avec du picrates  500 boules la bouteille pris par sa saintet le prsident de l'AN va falloir se lever tt pour expliquer o se trouve l'intrt gnral ... Ya des cas plus faciles  traiter que d'autres


Facile !
Le temps qu'ils passent  picoler et manger c'est du temps de "travail" en moins donc moins de lois compltement absurde donc moins saccage de nos valeurs. 
Ca te va comme intrt gnral ?

----------


## Marco46

OK mais moi je voudrais bien contribuer  l'intrt gnral  ce compte l  ::aie::

----------


## r0d

> Ton truc sera viable quand on supprimera le code de la route et qu'il n'y aura plus aucun accident et aucun excs de quelque ordre que ce soit.


Le code de la route est un excellent exemple pour expliquer l'anarchie.
Et contrairement de ce que dis l, l'anarchie ne consiste pas  supprimer le code de la route, mais au contraire de s'en inspirer.

Avant, il fallait des gendarmes aux croisements pour grer le trafic. 
Depuis, nous avons mis en place un code, et des moyens efficaces pour inciter les gens  le respecter.
Maintenant nous n'avons plus besoin de gendarmes.

L'anarchie c'est cela : mettre en place des codes, des lois lgitimes, et des mthodes qui incitent les gens  les respecter.

Pour le reste de ton message, ce sont des apories inhrentes  la nature humaine, aucun systme politique, pas mme les autocraties, ne peuvent les rsoudre.

----------


## Jipt

> OK mais moi je voudrais bien contribuer  l'intrt gnral  ce compte-l



Librement inspir d'une des pages-tract de _L'An01_ de Gb, merci posthume  lui

EDIT :  Entendu  l'instant  la radio, que nous venons d'atteindre aujourd'hui le jour du dpassement, qui se situait 2 mois plus tard il y a 20 ans. On voit bien qu'on est vraiment gouverns par des charlots inconscients.
Je trouve a compltement insens. 
Comment peut-on encore leur faire confiance ?

----------


## benjani13

Le corps de Steve a t retrouv dans la Loire, non loin du quai ou il dansa pour la dernire fois...

https://www.rtl.fr/actu/debats-socie...eve-7798123272

----------


## ABCIWEB

> Prenons le nuclaire. Moi je t'affirme que l'intrt commun c'est d'arrter avec les oliennes et les panneaux solaires et de dvelopper  fond le nuclaire parce que sinon on va retourner au Moyen-Age dans les 30 ans.
> 
> Un blaireaucolo dsinform anti-nuclaire va t'expliquer que c'est trop dangereux et qu'on va tous finir en merguez radioactive si a pte parce que Chernobyl et toussa. Et pas de soucis avec le facteur de charge des oliennes on va tirer des cables jusqu'en Chine pour quilibrer le rseau tout est OKAAAAYYY.
> 
> Bon ben c'est qui qui  raison ? (Te fatigue pas c'est moi) Comment savoir ?


Je ne vois pas pourquoi tu milites  ce point pour le tout nuclaire. Je pourrais comprendre si tu disais qu'il faut garder des billes dans cette technologie pour faire la transition en douceur vers des nergies renouvelables moins dangereuses. 

D'une part on parle de diversit,  d'un mix nergtique qui ne se limite pas au solaire et  l'olien mais qui inclus aussi l'hydrolectrique, la biomasse, l'nergie marmotrice, etc. On peut aussi faire de grandes avances dans le stockage de l'nergie (piles  combustible etc.), encore faut-il se donner les moyens de chercher et les centaines de milliards engloutis dans le nuclaire sont autant d'argent en moins disponible pour dvelopper autre chose.  

Et tu passes sur les dangers du nuclaire avec un petit "toussa" qui  mon avis ferait bien tousser les personnes plus directement concernes, sans compter les milliers de km2 qui sont contamins pour des dizaines/centaines d'annes. Tu ne parles pas non plus du stockage des dchets, ni non plus de l'approvisionnement du combustible comme nous en avions  volont sans tre dpendants de pays tiers.

Bref je te trouve beaucoup plus mesur dans les autres sujets, mais quand il s'agit de nuclaire il n'y a plus de nuances. J'ai l'impression que ce n'est plus la mme personne, comme une mutation radicale qui se produit uniquement sur ce sujet. Enfin bon, on ne peut pas tre d'accord sur tout, a serait trop triste.

----------


## Jipt

> Enfin bon, on ne peut pas tre d'accord sur tout, a serait trop triste.


Et pourquoi donc ? Au moins a permettrait d'avancer, au lieu de s'puiser  se combattre strilement dans des luttes sans fin pour savoir qui aurait raison.

PS : pour la fausse fosse, "merci", hein...




> Le corps de Steve a t retrouv dans la Loire, non loin du quai o il dansa pour la dernire fois...


C'est bien triste tout a...

----------


## halaster08

De Rugy "l'innocent" qui insiste: "C'est quand mme pas a qui a ruin l'Assemble nationale"  https://www.francetvinfo.fr/politiqu...e_3556907.html
Donc il est innocent parce qu'il s'est juste "un peu" servi dans la caisse
Le pire c'est qu'il ose parader sur les plateaux tl / radio /journaux avec cette ligne de dfense et que personne (ou presque) ne lui dise rien.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Le pire c'est qu'il ose parader sur les plateaux tl / radio /journaux avec cette ligne de dfense


Je l'ai dj dit. On a un gouvernement "Audiard" : Les LREM a osent tout, c'est mme  a qu'on les reconnait





> et que personne (ou presque) ne lui dise rien.


Ben  faudrait-il qu'il y ait encore des journalistes dans ces rdactions...  ::aie::

----------


## Marco46

> Je ne vois pas pourquoi tu milites  ce point pour le tout nuclaire. Je pourrais comprendre si tu disais qu'il faut garder des billes dans cette technologie pour faire la transition en douceur vers des nergies renouvelables moins dangereuses.


Il n'y a pas de transition possible sans une nergie pilotable. La seule nergie dcarbonne pilotable scalable c'est le nuclaire. C'est comme a il faut faire avec.




> D'une part on parle de diversit,  d'un mix nergtique qui ne se limite pas au solaire et  l'olien mais qui inclus aussi l'hydrolectrique, la biomasse, l'nergie marmotrice, etc.


L'hydro on est dj taquet, a doit faire 10/12% de la prod, a correspond  l'clairage quotidien pour te donner un ordre d'ide. Le reste c'est des pouillmes de rien du tout a n'existe pas.




> On peut aussi faire de grandes avances dans le stockage de l'nergie (piles  combustible etc.), encore faut-il se donner les moyens de chercher et


On parle de ce qui est utilisable tout de suite pour dmarrer des travaux, pas de "peut-tre-on-dirait-que-on-trouverait-un-truc-trop-bien-top-miraculeux".




> les centaines de milliards engloutis dans le nuclaire sont autant d'argent en moins disponible pour dvelopper autre chose.


Tu veux faire du renouvelable ? Tu prends la facture du nuclaire, tu ajoutes un zro (et je suis gentil) et tu en auras que pour 30 ans. Gnial non ?

Le nuclaire c'est ce qu'il y a de moins cher et de plus efficace au prix d'un certain danger qui est maitrisable si on fait pas les cons avec les budgets.




> Et tu passes sur les dangers du nuclaire avec un petit "toussa" qui  mon avis ferait bien tousser les personnes plus directement concernes, sans compter les milliers de km2 qui sont contamins pour des dizaines/centaines d'annes. Tu ne parles pas non plus du stockage des dchets, ni non plus de l'approvisionnement du combustible comme nous en avions  volont sans tre dpendants de pays tiers.


L'approvisionnement ne pose pas de problme, en tout cas c'est incomparable avec les nergies fossiles.

Le stockage des dchets est tout  fait grable et a prend infiniement moins de place que de transformer des milliers de km2 en dserts pour y mettre des oliennes et des panneaux solaires qui ont 30 de dure de vie  tout casser pour un bilan carbone neutre.

De quels milliers de km2 contamins parles-tu ? De Chernobyl ? Tu sais que c'est un cas hyper particulier ? Quand un racteur franais tourne, on est pas dans une situation o on jette un ds avec un risque a pte, c'est compltement maitris. 




> Bref je te trouve beaucoup plus mesur dans les autres sujets, mais quand il s'agit de nuclaire il n'y a plus de nuances. J'ai l'impression que ce n'est plus la mme personne, comme une mutation radicale qui se produit uniquement sur ce sujet. Enfin bon, on ne peut pas tre d'accord sur tout, a serait trop triste.


Parce que je constate que les gens ne comprennent pas  quel point c'est cette industrie qui fait la diffrence entre devenir un pays du tiers monde et rester une puissance moyenne mais qui compte un peu quand mme. Et tu vois, hier j'ai fini de regarder le Thinkerview de l'ancien directeur d'Alstom Frdric Pierruci, et outre le rcit incroyable, vraiment incroyable, de cet homme cela ne fait que me confirmer dans cette ide, c'est un truc qu'on fait vraiment bien, on est bon dans cette techno, c'est un avantage qu'on a et qui permet de combler un norme dficit de ressources, il faut non seulement le prserver mais le renforcer.

Je vous recommande cet entretien, j'avais pas pris une claque de cette ampleur depuis un bon moment.

Pour vous la faire courte, le gars tait directeur de la filiale d'Alstom qui s'occupe du secteur nergie. Elle produit notamment les meilleurs turbines pour racteurs nuclaire du monde. Cet homme a servi d'otage  la justice amricaine pour tenter de forcer la main  son entreprise  raliser la vente d'Alstom  General Electric. Grce  l'extra-territorialit du droit amricain (du fait du dollar), les USA font pressions sur les entreprises qu'ils souhaitent acqurir, racketter (14 milliards de dollars jusqu' aujourd'hui et seulement pour la France) ou simplement affaiblir en emprisonnant certains cadres clefs. Et on se laisse faire.

Et l pour le coup on a fourgu une boite qui fabrique une pice vitale pour nos centrales (et celles de beaucoup d'autres pays). a veut dire que si demain les USA veulent nous punir, ils peuvent stopper les livraisons de pices de rechanges pour nos turbines et nous serons obliger d'teindre les racteurs. Plus de jus.

Je vous recommande de visionner cette thinkerview, au moins pour l'histoire du gars (haut cadre franais qui se retrouve en prison de haute scurit aux USA c'est surraliste).

----------


## benjani13

> Et l pour le coup on a fourgu une boite qui fabrique une pice vitale pour nos centrales (et celles de beaucoup d'autres pays). a veut dire que si demain les USA veulent nous punir, ils peuvent stopper les livraisons de pices de rechanges pour nos turbines et nous serons obliger d'teindre les racteurs. Plus de jus.


Pierrucci a d'ailleurs dit  deux reprises que General Eletric a dj menac EDF en ce sens lors de la ngociation d'un contrat.




> Je vous recommande de visionner cette thinkerview, au moins pour l'histoire du gars (haut cadre franais qui se retrouve en prison de haute scurit aux USA c'est surraliste).


+1000, tu m'as coup l'herbe sous le pied j'allais vous la partager. Ce gars est incroyable, le plus fou tant qu'une fois ses dboires judiciaire termins et de retour en France (et mme lors de son passage en France entre ses deux emprisonnements) il est remont sur le ring direct pour faire prendre conscience du problme  nos lus et au gouvernement. Alors mme que la France et Alstom l'ont totalement laiss tomber, je l'ai entendu dire dans une intervention (en gros) que sa petite histoire c'est pas ce qui se compte, que la la priorit c'est de se bouger pour rcuprer Alstom et garantir lindpendance nergtique franaise. Pas rancunier le gars.

En plus rapide que la vido de Thinkerview, une intervention dans un colloque  l'assembl nationale sur la guerre conomique mene par les Etats Unis, je vous conseille aussi les autres intervention de ce colloque:

----------


## Gunny

"Il ne peut tre tabli de lien entre l'intervention de la police et la disparition" de Steve Maia Canio, estime Edouard Philippe
On nage en plein gaslighting.

----------


## Marco46

La tte de Pierre Lellouche durant l'intervention de Frdric Pierruci vaut 1K discours ...

----------


## Marco46

> "Il ne peut tre tabli de lien entre l'intervention de la police et la disparition" de Steve Maia Canio, estime Edouard Philippe
> On nage en plein gaslighting.


L'intervention est en dotation de la police, mais rien ne prouve que la police soit  l'origine de la noyade de ce terr jeune homme.

----------


## halaster08

> "Il ne peut tre tabli de lien entre l'intervention de la police et la disparition" de Steve Maia Canio, estime Edouard Philippe
> On nage en plein gaslighting.


Mais comment c'est possible !!!
On a des vidos qui montrent les jeunes dans une nuage de lacrymo hurler que les policiers poussent des gens  l'eau
On a le rapport de la prfecture (je crois, ou la mairie ou un autre truc de l'Etat je ne me souvient plus) qui quelque anne avant avaient choisi de na pas intervenir car c'tait trop dangereux
Mais non a suffit pas  voir l'vidence, il suffit que la police invoque l'excuse du "jet de projectile" et hop l'intervention est proportionne 

C'est vraiment incroyable, je pensais pas qu'on arriverait l. Mais voil l'IGPN vient de confirmer que les policiers ont le droit de tuer.

J'ai mal  ma France  ::(: 

Vivement les prochains rapport le de l'IGPN:
"Les gilets jaunes mettent leur yeux exprs devant les projectiles de LBD pour se faire passer pour des victimes"

----------


## Gunny

A la une de demain matin :
"99% des cas de violence policire sont des concidences ou des malentendus, et le pourcent restant des mensonges" - Edouard Philippe

----------


## rawsrc

> Vivement les prochains rapport le de l'IGPN:
> "Les gilets jaunes mettent leur yeux exprs devant les projectiles de LBD pour se faire passer pour des victimes"


 la question : "Pourquoi vous les drouillez ? Il n'y avait aucun problme, c'tait bon enfant", on m'a rpondu : "Ils n'avaient pas qu' se trouver l".
Aprs, va tre constructif avec ce genre de rponse...

Si on arrive  l'interdiction pur et simple de manifester, autant le dclarer officiellement, comme a on saura quand dmarrer la rvolution, la vraie

----------


## Jon Shannow

Je ne rsiste pas  vous mettre ce dessin

----------


## Gunny

https://www.ouest-france.fr/pays-de-...soiree-6464254
"C'est la faute de la mairie de Nantes que les policiers ont pouss les gens dans le fleuve, parce qu'elle n'a pas pu empcher ces gens d'accder  ce lieu"

Srieusement, tous les jours j'hallucine de plus en plus. Le premier ministre dfendant bec et ongles des assassins, avec une excuse digne de l'cole primaire (ou d'un mari violent, selon le point de vue...). Quelle honte et dshonneur sur la France.

----------


## Jipt

Je vous ai tous plusss : j'ai mal  mon pouce vert, maintenant !  :;): 

Bon, srieusement,



> https://www.ouest-france.fr/pays-de-...soiree-6464254
> "C'est la faute de la mairie de Nantes que les policiers ont pouss les gens dans le fleuve, parce qu'elle n'a pas pu empcher ces gens d'accder  ce lieu"


 ce compte-l, c'est la faute aux parents : z'avaient qu' pas faire ce genre d'enfant.
ou mieux, c'est la faute aux grands-parents : z'avaient qu' pas faire ce genre d'enfants, qui feraient plus tard ce genre d'enfant.
etc.
On peut remonter loin, comme a.

Dramatique, effroyable

----------


## ABCIWEB

> Si on arrive  l'interdiction pur et simple de manifester, autant le dclarer officiellement, comme a on saura quand dmarrer la rvolution, la vraie


Ben oui mais non. Evidemment qu'ils ne veulent pas le dclarer officiellement, il veulent interdire de fait le droit de manifester mais sans le dire. Officiellement nous sommes en dmocratie mais pratiquement, non. 

On en voit dj certains qui trouvent normale la corruption des hommes politiques, d'autres qui trouvent normal que les dputs de la majorit soient de simples godillots qui votent sans restriction toutes les lois dictes par sa majest, alors que c'est renier, de fait, le rle du parlement. On entend quotidiennement des policiers, des journalistes mainstream dire et redire que la violence policire est lgitime mais sans ne plus voquer aucune justification ni souci de proportionnalit ou de lgitime dfense. On trouve ainsi normal qu'on interdise de fait, le droit de manifester. 

On trouvera normal de qualifier de progressiste une dmocratie qui de fait a toutes les caractristiques du fascisme. 

Quand bien mme tu es mpris et surexploit, bosses et tais-toi, et craints une rpression sauvage si tu n'obis pas ou que tu lves le petit doigt. Ce n'tait pas dit explicitement dans le programme de Macron, mais c'est au final ce que nous avons, de proche en proche, insidieusement, sans le dire officiellement.

C'est ainsi que progresse le no fascisme, insidieusement, par avances successives qui sont toujours justifies par des arguments secondaires sans rapport direct avec l'objectif intrinsque qui est de dpouiller le peuple en supprimant tous ses moyens de protestation et de revendication, en reniant tous ses droits.

----------


## ABCIWEB

> Parce que je constate que les gens ne comprennent pas  quel point c'est cette industrie qui fait la diffrence entre devenir un pays du tiers monde et rester une puissance moyenne mais qui compte un peu quand mme.


Le problme est qu'en te lisant sur ce sujet, j'ai l'impression d'entendre Jancovici. Ses propos langue de bois dans Thinkerview, qui ne rpond pas quand on lui parle de suret nuclaire par exemple, sont plus effrayants qu'autre chose. Selon lui ( 23min50s) un terroriste aurait mieux  faire avec un lance rocket anti char que de s'attaquer  une piscine de centrale nuclaire. En creux cela veut dire que notre scurit est dpendante du bon sens et de la bonne volont des terroristes... c'est rassurant. 

Mais bon, ce n'est pas l'endroit appropri pour dvelopper ce sujet. Si j'ai un peu de temps j'ouvrirai une discussion plus spcifique pour parler des nergies, nergies renouvelables etc. Non pas que je sois spcialiste du sujet mais pour grouper les rponses.

----------


## ABCIWEB

> Et tu vois, hier j'ai fini de regarder le Thinkerview de l'ancien directeur d'Alstom Frdric Pierruci.
> ..
> Je vous recommande cet entretien, j'avais pas pris une claque de cette ampleur depuis un bon moment.


Ce n'tait pas le directeur d'Alstom, mais d'Alstom Power (une branche d'Alstom). Cela explique pourquoi Alstom s'en est servi comme lampiste et a tout fait pour l'accuser. Mais peu importe, tu as mille fois raison de conseiller d'couter cet entretien. Tout comme *benjani13*, j'ai vu cet entretien peu de temps avant que tu postes ton message mais je le conseille  nouveau car c'est un entretien qui explique en dtail et depuis l'intrieur d'une multi nationale, le monde rel dans lequel nous vivons.

L'interview dure plus de deux heures, mais c'est poustouflant et s'coute comme un thriller. Cela commence dans les quartiers de haute scurit des prisons amricaines, enchain des pieds aux mains et l'on entend ensuite se drouler toute l'intrigue. Un avocat au service d'Alstom pour mieux couler son employ avec des dissimulations de preuves qui pouvaient l'innocenter, les moyens de pression et de chantage de la justice amricaine pour plaider coupable, le procureur amricain qui ne respecte pas le deal qu'il avait conclu, et le prisonnier qui se rend compte de ce qui lui arrive quand il apprend depuis la prison, que Gnral Electric rachte Alstom.

25 mois de prison au total dont 14 dans les prisons de haute scurit, en deux pisodes pour mieux le faire taire durant 5 ans, le temps des transactions juridiques et financires. Des amis obligs par la justice amricaine d'hypothquer leur maison pour lui servir de caution et le gouvernement Valls qui s'en dsintresse totalement, malgr les dclarations de Montebourg (qui trouve grce  ses yeux car il est le seul  s'tre battu et  avoir donn l'alerte), et bien que class "otage conomique" par les services d'intelligence conomique de Bercy. 

Durant toute cette priode, Pierruci a le temps d'analyser ce qui lui arrive et d'observer la justice amricaine exclusivement au service de son conomie. Entre autre, le montant de l'amende due par Alstom n'a pas t valid par la justice amricaine lors du plaider coupable. Il a t report deux fois, le temps que le gouvernement franais fasse lui-mme du lobbying auprs de Bruxelles. En effet, la commission europenne s'tait dj oppose par le pass au rachat d'Honeywel par Gnral Electric. L'ventuelle rvaluation du montant de l'amende servait donc de pression pour que le gouvernement franais intervienne directement auprs de la commission europenne afin qu'elle n'utilise pas une nouvelle fois son droit de vto pour position dominante.

L'historique de la stratgie amricaine est aussi voque et de nombreux exemples documents sont cits. Les services d'espionnage amricains ont en grande partie t recycls, aprs la fin de la guerre froide, au service de l'espionnage industriel. S'y ajoute maintenant les GAFA qui espionnent les grosses entreprises trangres mais aussi des particuliers, cf Cloud Act. Et la justice amricaine qui cre des lois sur mesure pour les accuser, les ranonner ou les absorber. 

L'affaire Huawei et la prise en otage de sa directrice financire est une rplique de ce qu'il a vcu. Mais contrairement aux franais et aux europens, les chinois se sont dfendus. L'Europe, dit-il, constitue de pays ayant des intrts divergents mais contrainte d'adopter une position commune est de ce fait rduite  l'impuissance. Les pays de l'est n'ont pas d'industrie  dfendre, et l'Allemagne s'crasera toujours devant l'oncle Sam tant que le bilan de ses exportations est positif, quitte  payer des milliards de racket. L'Italie a des positions versatiles, de mme que l'Angleterre qui probablement quittera Europe. S'allier aux russes, aux chinois, aux pays d'Amrique du sud ? En tous cas, nous dit-il, il faut arrter l'utopie europenne et penser que l'Europe nous protge.

Ce n'est pas dans les projets de Macron d'organiser la rsistance, il n'a aucune volont dans ce sens. La loi Montebourg pour protger les entreprises franaises n'a t applique qu'une fois, pour Deezer. C'est mieux que rien mais on est loin des intrts stratgiques industriels. Et puis 500 millions d'euros ont t dpenss par les deux partis en frais divers (conseil, juridique, communication) lors de l'acquisition d'Alstom par Gnral Electric. C'est beaucoup pour une acquisition de gr  gr. Patrick Kron, le directeur d'Alstom, entreprise franaise, refuse de rpondre devant la commission d'enqute parlementaire franaise sur le contenu de ce qu'il a sign sous prtexte qu'il a sign un accord de confidentialit avec le dpartement de la justice amricaine. Hallucinant ! Des protgs de Macron se sont retrouvs en bonne place dans le nouvel organigramme, et une enqute est ouverte par le dput Olivier Marleix (voir plus bas) qui souponne un "pacte de corruption" qui aurait bnfici au ministre de l'conomie en poste au moment de la signature finale,  savoir Emmanuel Macron. 

Les dtails de son sjour en prison sont aussi croustillants. Entre le chef de la drogue mexicaine et un hackeur qui a pirat les comptes bancaires de l'glise de scientologie pour transfrer l'argent  des oeuvres caritatives. Puis  sa sortie de prison, pirater le serveur du FBI pour mettre des mandats d'arrt contre les patrons de l'glise de scientologie, ce qui a entrain des dizaines de policiers  faire des interpellations sur de fausses informations ! D'autres hackeurs russes extrads d'Estonie, une pense bienveillante pour les russes qui, dit-il, sont des gens de confiance qui respectent leur parole. Et le 16eme amendement de la justice amricaine qui permet de considrer les prisonniers comme des esclaves, pratique pour le travail obligatoire et la rentabilit des prisons prives.

Il a crit un livre "Le pige amricain" en collaboration avec Matthieu Aron. Pour l'anecdote, Matthieu Aron s'est fait cambriol juste avant la publication du livre. Seul l'ordinateur qui contenait le livre a disparu. Certains amricains ou franais voulaient connatre son contenu avant la publication. 

Ne vous contentez pas de ce rsum ! Ecoutez cet entretien, ou rservez-vous deux heures pour le faire. C'est passionnant, trs instructif et pour de vrai. Des intrigues, magouilles et corruptions  tous les niveaux, autant par la justice, les industriels que par les responsables politiques. Un cinaste y trouverait un scnario exceptionnel, et le commun des mortels, un pisode qui vaudra cent fois n'importe qu'elle srie. Moi qui connaissais dj les grandes lignes, j'ai nanmoins t scotch par la profusion de dtails et d'informations, c'est *vraiment passionnant*. 





L'histoire n'est pas finie (info du 22/07/2019) : Pourquoi l'ONG Anticor porte-t-elle plainte dans le dossier Alstom-General Electric ?



> Anticor souhaite que des personnes physiques, comme l'ex-PDG Patrick Kron, soient poursuivies en France dans ce dossier. 
> ...
> le droit franais est clair : tout Franais qui commet des actes de corruption  l'tranger peut tre poursuivi. Et lorsqu'une personne morale est responsable de corruption, les auteurs de ces actes sont ncessairement des personnes physiques", rappelle Anticor, qui demande  la justice franaise d'enquter  son tour sur ces faits. 
> Le deuxime volet de la plainte porte sur de prsums "dtournements de fonds publics". Quand les dirigeants de la firme franaise ont dcid de cder la branche nergie  General Electric en 2014, le ministre de l'Economie d'alors, Arnaud Montebourg, avait tent de s'y opposer : il avait obtenu que Bouygues "prte"  l'Etat 20% du capital d'Alstom, avec une option d'achat au 17 octobre 2017. Cet accord permettait ainsi  l'Etat de s'accorder un dlai d'environ deux ans pour devenir le principal actionnaire d'Alstom. 
> ...
> Mais lorsque la fusion entre Alstom et Siemens est annonce [en septembre 2017], l'Etat s'est abstenu de lever l'option d'achat" comme prvu, renonant  acheter les actions Alstom  Bouygues, rappelle Anticor dans un communiqu. "Si l'on prend en compte les dividendes et la plus-value perdus, ce sont 500 millions d'euros que l'Etat a perdus consciemment au profit de la socit Bouygues. Un tel agissement (...) peut tre qualifi de dtournement de fonds publics", ajoute l'association.
> ...
> si la personne morale Alstom a, par un plaider-coupable, reconnu des faits de corruption qui se sont prenniss pendant de longues annes et si un lampiste a fait un long sjour dans une prison amricaine, les personnes physiques coupables de la corruption n'ont pas t poursuivies, ni en France ni ailleurs.
> ...
> D'aprs Le Monde, le dput Olivier Marleix a affirm que, pendant les ngociations, Emmanuel Macron aurait "jou un rle personnel actif et dterminant" dans la vente lorsqu'il tait secrtaire gnral adjoint de la prsidence de l'Elyse. Toujours selon le quotidien, "plusieurs intermdiaires financiers travaillant pour des banques conseils, des cabinets d'avocats ou des agences en communication, et qui ont t rmunrs lors de la cession, se sont retrouvs dans la liste des donateurs de la campagne prsidentielle d'Emmanuel Macron ou des organisateurs de dners de leve de fonds".



Au passage, cette affaire est  mettre en parallle avec le CETA, qui a t ratifi par le gouvernement franais le 23 juillet dernier et qui donne aux multi nationales le droit de porter plainte devant des tribunaux commerciaux contre des tats qui voteraient des lois (normes environnementales, alimentaires, etc) qui pourraient gner leur business. Mais bon, Macron et l'Europe nous protge. Rassurant, non ?
Lettre ouverte de Nicolas Hulot



> ...
> Quand tous les lobbys essayent dj denfoncer la porte, pourquoi leur donner un blier avec le Ceta ? Demain, ces firmes qui ont toutes des filiales au Canada pourront menacer de recourir directement  larbitrage. Mais alors pourquoi et pour qui ratifier le Ceta ? Pourquoi maintenant ? Pas pour notre sant, pas pour nos agriculteurs ni pour le climat, on laura compris.

----------


## Jipt

> Ne vous contentez pas de ce rsum ! Ecoutez cet entretien, ou rservez-vous deux heures pour le faire. C'est passionnant, trs instructif et pour de vrai.


J'ai peur de vomir partout dans la maison, aprs

Et pour le reste, tout le reste, merci. Simplement et totalement *merci*.

Ne pas s'tonner ensuite que des black blocks couillus aient envie et besoin de tout casser : l'enfer est tout autour de nous.

----------


## rawsrc

> J'ai peur de vomir partout dans la maison, aprs


prends un sac mcdo avec toi...

ce genre d'interview t'ouvre grand les yeux sur la navet dont on peut faire preuve et tu te remmores la phrase de Henry John Temple, reprise par Sir Winston Churchill : 


> L'Angleterre n'a pas d'amis ou d'ennemis permanents, elle n'a que des intrts permanents.


Tu peux gnraliser  la plante entire et  toutes les nations.

----------


## ddoumeche

> tu m'as coup l'herbe sous le pied j'allais vous la partager. Ce gars est incroyable, le plus fou tant qu'une fois ses dboires judiciaire termins et de retour en France (et mme lors de son passage en France entre ses deux emprisonnements) il est remont sur le ring direct pour faire prendre conscience du problme  nos lus et au gouvernement. Alors mme que la France et Alstom l'ont totalement laiss tomber, je l'ai entendu dire dans une intervention (en gros) que sa petite histoire c'est pas ce qui se compte, que la la priorit c'est de se bouger pour rcuprer Alstom et garantir lindpendance nergtique franaise. Pas rancunier le gars.


La cellule stratgie du ministre de l'industrie a t dmantele par Madelin lors de son passage au ministre (dixit Chevnement), et vers la mme poque Jupp voulait vendre Thompson  un Coren pour 1 franc symbolique (lien de cause  effet ?). Je prsume que la DGSE et autres services ne s'occupent plus d'intelligence conomique, comme  la belle poque o les vols d'Air France et les chambres d'htel des VIP amricains taient truffes de micros, ou on envoyait des stagiaires chez Texas Instrument.
Pourtant les autres ne s'en privent pas, il y aura bientt plus d'espions chez Airbus que d'ingnieurs.

Rsultat le pays est soumis  la prdation conomique amricaine allemande etc. L'effondrement c'est a.

----------


## fredoche

Bon a fait quand mme du bien de vous lire  ::kiss::  mme si globalement c'est pas la joie




> Un psychologue amricain aimait raconter cette histoire pour faire comprendre l'intrt des thrapie brves par rapport  la psychanalyse : "Quand vous tombez dans une fosse  purin, le plus urgent est de vous en sortir le plus rapidement possible et par tous les moyens. Ensuite vous pourrez prendre le luxe de vous demander dans quelles circonstances et pourquoi vous en tes arrivs l".


C'est trs vrai et  mditer...
C'est hlas toujours un des fondements de la psychiatrie franaise






> Merci pour ce dernier lien qui m'a envoy, de fil en aiguille, dans les Alpes de Haute-Provence, o j'ai rv un bon coup.
> 
> Suis-je encore assez jeune (= pas trop vieux pas trop dglingu encore nergique) pour tout plier ici et aller voir l-bas si c'est mieux ? Je ne sais pas, cruelle incertitude/hsitation...


Je crois que si tu es capable de te poser cette question c'est que tu l'es assez. Au demeurant il serait dommage de penser le contraire. Je demande souvent  mes gosses si c'est pas eux qui sont vieux  ::lol::   :;):  a les titille  ::D: 




> Qu'est-ce que l'intelligence ? Srieusement, c'est une question  laquelle je n'ai jamais su trouver de rponse satisfaisante.


Par un curieux hasard et une drle d'histoire, des australiens sont arrivs  ma maison un soir de juin dernier. Ils arrivaient de Saint-Gaudens, allaient en direction de la frontire franco-allemande, du Rhin pour acheter un bateau. Dans une vieille camionnette Renault qu'ils venaient d'amnager. J'habite dans une espce d'impasse,  3 km de la nationale, aprs la fort, un petit hameau au milieu des champs. Comment ils sont arrivs l, j'en sais rien. 

Les hasards de la vie dont je sais qu'ils ne sont plus des hasards depuis longtemps

Ils cherchaient un camping, parlaient juste anglais. Le jeune voisin me les renvoie, sachant que je parle bien ce langage. Ils me demandent s'ils peuvent dormir dans mon champ, pas de souci, et je les invite  manger du coup, 2-3 saucisses, la salade du jardin, du clafoutis que je venais de faire, des bonnes bouteilles de rouge et de blanc de Givry. Des australiens dans mon patelin, a n'avait pas du arriver une seule fois au cours du dernier sicle. ::mrgreen:: 

Et donc une soire mmorable, parce que a faisait longtemps que je n'avais pas autant appris de la part de deux tres humains. On a tous eu les yeux qui brillent, mes gosses  fond. Ma gamine qui va au collge  la rentre coutait tout en anglais sans que je lui traduise presque rien. Inoubliable.

Bon je vous raconte a on s'en fout, mais bon dieu j'ai besoin de le dire quand mme.  ::mouarf:: 

Et il m'a pos cette question, en anglais bien sur, mais je vous livre la version franaise : Si tu arrivais  l'autre bout de l'univers, rencontrais des formes extra-terrestres et qu'ils te demandent de dfinir l'intelligence, que rpondrais-tu ?
Et j'ai rpondu que pour moi l'intelligence serait quelque chose de collectif, de systmique, quelque chose comme l'humanit ou la nature, la vie, la plante Terre, Gaa. Quelque chose qui dans son ensemble de mon point de vue, est merveilleusement parfait et intelligent.

Mais ce qu'il m'a rpondu, propos, tait trs vrai j'ai trouv : lintelligence c'est l'imagination

Je sais pas ce que vous en pensez, mais j'ai dfinitivement adopt cette dfinition. Trs simple et juste, universelle.

Au demeurant ces australiens ont fait un blog de leur prcdent priple, un truc incroyable : http://www.ouradventurebug.com/

Et leur prochain c'est acheter un bateau  Mulhouse ou dans ces coins, sur le Rhin, le retaper, rejoindre la baltique et remonter la Volga.

Comment ils sont arrivs en Bresse ces gens-l, chez moi ?  ::mouarf:: 


Tu te sens toujours vieux Jipt ?  :;):

----------


## Jipt

> Bon a fait quand mme du bien de vous lire  mme si globalement c'est pas la joie


a ne peut pas l'tre, c'est le bronx partout, et j'en ai marre d'avancer avec un risque nuclaire au-dessus de la tte, si tu savais comme j'en ai ras-le-bol de ces abrutis qui dcident de ce que je dois vivre
 ::cry:: 




> Comment ils sont arrivs en Bresse ces gens-l, chez moi ?


Magique, ton histoire. Non, il n'y a pas de hasard, et tout sert  tout, maintenant ou plus tard.
En ce qui me concerne, il aura fallu la mort de ces 3 sauveteurs de la SNSM il y a qq semaines lors d'une tempte pour que je rencontre, ailleurs et plus tard, quelqu'un d'assez exceptionnel.
Bref...




> Tu te sens toujours vieux Jipt ?


Je suis !
Quand tu commences  tre oblig de prendre des cachtons tous les jours jusqu' la fin de ton parcours, tu entres dans cette catgorie qui, *pour moi*, impose de rtrograder et sortir les arofreins.
C'est comme a

----------


## fredoche

> Quand tu commences  tre oblig de prendre des cachtons tous les jours jusqu' la fin de ton parcours, tu entres dans cette catgorie qui, *pour moi*, impose de rtrograder et sortir les arofreins.
> C'est comme a


Ca fait 8 ans que j'en prends tous les jours, et c'est  vie.
En mme temps, a fait 8 ans de sursis. Et la vie est belle, mais tu le sais dj :;):  je crois.

T'inquite on fait avec les moyens du bord, tant qu'on continue  faire...

----------


## fredinkan

> (...)Mais ce qu'il m'a rpondu, propos, tait trs vrai j'ai trouv : lintelligence c'est l'imagination


C'est joli, mais pas complet je pense.

J'ai souvent lu que l'intelligence, c'tait la capacit  s'adapter  son environnement ou  adapter son environnement  ses besoins.
Comprendre par l que si tu n'en es pas capable, il est fort possible que tu risques de ne pas survivre.
Du coup, si tu m'a pas d'imagination pour trouver des solutions, tu peux tre bien embt, mais a ne fera pas forcment tout.

----------


## benjani13

Vous prendrez bien un bonne tranche de foutage de gueule? : 



https://twitter.com/francediplo/stat...71671129067521
https://www.diplomatie.gouv.fr/fr/do...ussie-04-08-19

Il vous reste un petit creux : https://www.franceinter.fr/emissions...e-06-aout-2019

France Inter : "Ce que disent d'mouvant les manifs de Hong Kong"

----------


## halaster08

> Vous prendrez bien un bonne tranche de foutage de gueule? :


Je comprends pas en quoi c'est du foutage de gueule ?
En France on envoie pas les manifestants en prison, on les mutile (il, pied, mains, mchoire) a coup de flashballs et grenades, a n'a rien a voir.

Et tiens une nouveaut, on les trangle en pleine rue maintenant:https://www.liberation.fr/checknews/...iciere_1744039
Je pense qu'on peut dj deviner la conclusion de l'enqute de l'IGPN: "le policier voulait seulement aider le manifestant  ne pas respirer les gaz lacrymogne"

----------


## Ryu2000

> France Inter : "Ce que disent d'mouvant les manifs de Hong Kong"


a me rappelle un article d'un site satirique :
Emmanuel Macron appelle Hong Kong  la retenue avec les manifestants
Non, Macron na pas appel Hong Kong  la retenue avec les manifestants lors du G20

Hongkong: l'UE appelle  la retenue et au dialogue
Est-ce que l'UE a appel Macron  la retenue ?

===
Les gilets jaunes ont ralis des oprations "pages gratuits" :
Aprs Vienne, les Gilets jaunes de Lyon ont ouvert le page de Beynost dans l'Ain



C'est la folie toutes ces privatisations, autoroutes, Franaise des Jeux, Aroport de Paris, Engie, etc.
Je trouve que la stratgie est pourrie, ces entreprises rapportent de l'argent  l'tat...
J'ai un collgue qui me disait que l'tat s'occupait de l'entretien des autoroute (donc nos impts maintiennent les autoroutes), alors que ce sont des entreprises prives qui gagnent de l'argent avec les autoroutes...

----------


## rawsrc

> Je pense qu'on peut dj deviner la conclusion de l'enqute de l'IGPN: "*le policier voulait seulement aider le manifestant  ne pas respirer les gaz lacrymogne*"


Quelle conclusion ! J'adore  ::ptdr:: 

Ben ouais quoi, nous on veille  la sant des manifestants et accessoirement  leur mal-tre aussi, c'est important, l'amour du travail bien fait surtout quand c'est pour eux   ::ptdr::

----------


## Jipt

Au-del des posts humoristiques (que je comprends, j'aime bien rigoler aussi), en revenant deux secondes  la ralit de la vraie vie, je trouve en regardant les liens de benjani13 un climat de... guerre civile, oui.

D'un ct tout un tas de gens qui en ont ras-le-bol pour rester poli de vers o vers quoi le monde se dirige, et d'un autre ct des pouvoirs sortis on ne sait d'o1 qui jettent de l'huile sur le feu et des grenades sur le peuple.
Truc de fou.
---
1 : "des urnes" diront certains. Sauf qu'on sait trs bien que dans certains coins les urnes sont manipules quand ailleurs ce sont les cerveaux qui le sont.

----------


## halaster08

> un climat de... guerre civile


Ce n'est pas une guerre civile quand un seul des deux camps est arm.
C'est juste une rpression ultra violente des manifestations

Du jamais vu dans ce qu'on prtend tre une dmocratie

----------


## Marco46

> Du jamais vu dans ce qu'on prtend tre une dmocratie


Du jamais vu depuis quand ?

Je veux dire  part mai 68 o en fin de compte a a t plutt clean par rapport  aujourd'hui quand tu prends les autres grands mouvements ou grandes crises a t bien pire que a. Le front populaire les bastonnades sont monnaies courantes, les morts dans les manifs aussi. La guerre d'Algrie il y a eu aussi beaucoup de mort en mtropole.

C'est juste qu'on s'est habitu  l'illusion de la dmocratie, nos parents y croyaient, et comme la situation conomique est stagnante depuis la crise de 2008 il y a des gens qui souffrent et le pouvoir n'a aucune autre alternative que d'user de la matraque pour garder la populace dans les rangs. C'est aussi simple que a. a va empirer d'anne en anne  mesure que notre situation conomique se dgradera.

----------


## Invit

> Je veux dire  part mai 68 o en fin de compte a a t plutt clean par rapport  aujourd'hui


En fait, mai 68, ainsi que les quelque 5 annes qui ont suivi taient pire qu'aujourd'hui en RP, d'aprs ce qu'on m'a racont. Certains groupes d'tudiants ont t relativement pargns (et encore, pas tous), mais les descentes de CRS traquant et poursuivant des individus isols ont t assez terrifiantes.

----------


## Jipt

> C'est juste qu'on s'est habitu  l'illusion de la dmocratie, nos parents y croyaient, et comme la situation conomique est stagnante depuis la crise de 2008 il y a des gens qui souffrent et le pouvoir n'a aucune autre alternative que d'user de la matraque pour garder la populace dans les rangs.


Je te trouve timor retenu, des fois,  :;):  alors osons :
on s'est habitu  l'*illusion* de la dmocratie

----------


## Ryu2000

a doit faire 40 ans qu'il y a la blague : La dictature c'est "ferme ta gueule", la dmocratie c'est "cause toujours".
Depuis 1789 c'est une blague, c'est toujours une lite au pouvoir qui fait croire au peuple qu'il a son mot  dire.
Les gens ont un peu le droit de s'exprimer, mais c'est une dictature molle.
Au lieu d'utiliser des assassinats, ils utilisent d'autres moyens pour faire taire les opposants. (la dernire tape c'est de les faire passer pour des fous)

Voter ne sert  rien. ( part quand un rfrendum est respect, par exemple si le Royaume Uni russi  quitter l'UE. C'tait Tony Blair qui se disait que jamais les britanniques ne voteraient pour quitter l'UE, donc il tait possible d'organiser un rfrendum pour faire plaisir au peuple sans prendre aucun risque, un peu comme avec le trait de Rome II en France en 2005, qui n'a pas fini comme prvu non plus et qui n'a pas t respect)

La majorit des franais ne voulaient ni de Macron, ni de Marine.
a fini toujours par un choix entre la peste et le cholra : Sarkozy / Royal, Sarkozy / Hollande, Macron / Marine.
Le peuple devrait pouvoir dire "ni l'un ni l'autre", par exemple en donnant de la valeur au vote blanc.
Bon de toute faon peu importe le prsident, la ligne ne change pas... Ursula von der Leyen va continuer dans la ligne de Juncker... 
La prsidente de la Commission europenne a beaucoup plus de pouvoir sur la France que Macron et son quipe.

===
Bon aprs le mouvement des gilets jaunes se calment, mais si ils peuvent continuer les oprations "pages gratuits" ce serait chouette, a fait perdre de l'argent aux actionnaires.
Les autoroutes devraient appartenir  l'tat, a n'a pas de sens de privatiser des services rentable... C'est de la trahison. Est-ce qu'on a demand aux franais si ils taient d'accord pour qu'on privatise ?

----------


## ABCIWEB

> C'est juste qu'on s'est habitu  l'illusion de la dmocratie, nos parents y croyaient, et comme la situation conomique est stagnante depuis la crise de 2008 il y a des gens qui souffrent et le pouvoir n'a aucune autre alternative que d'user de la matraque pour garder la populace dans les rangs. C'est aussi simple que a. a va empirer d'anne en anne  mesure que notre situation conomique se dgradera.


En rentrant dans le dtail, la crise de 2008 n'est pas seule en cause. C'est plutt la gestion de cette crise qui est responsable de la situation actuelle. La situation conomique n'est pas stagnante pour tout le monde. Selon Attac "les impts verss par les entreprises ont baiss de 6,4% en valeur absolue entre 2010 et 2017, alors que leurs bnfices cumuls ont augment de prs de 10%. Quant aux dividendes verss aux actionnaires, ils sont en hausse de 44% en valeur absolue galement sur la mme priode. En revanche, leurs effectifs en France ont baiss de 20%."

Plus rcemment, avec la suppression de la flat tax, de l'impt sur la fortune, et la transformation du CICE en baisse prenne de charges sociales employeurs, donc sans aucune contrepartie ni condition alors qu'initialement Hollande avait parl d'un  "pacte de responsabilit", on voit bien qu'il s'agit de faire en sorte que les plus riches contribuent de moins en moins au fonctionnement de l'tat. Donc invitablement cela se traduit par des prestations en baisses  tous les niveaux, hpitaux, ducation, culture, redistribution, etc.

C'est l'irresponsabilit des politiques, qui poursuivent et accentuent cette politique conomique nolibrale ingalitaire et destructrice pour la plante, qui les oblige ensuite  utiliser la violence policire comme moyen de persuasion. Ce n'est pas la seule alternative pour le pouvoir, mais c'est la seule alternative dans ce contexte nolibral qui les finance et auxquels ils sont de fait infods.

Evidemment cela ne s'arrangera pas en poursuivant la politique actuelle, d'autant plus que le rchauffement climatique commence  se faire ressentir srieusement. Avec un pseudo centre en ralit extrmiste et irresponsable, et des policiers qui servent  maintenir un ordre qui n'est en ralit que dsordre ingalitaire, chaotique et destructeur, on voit mal comment les choses pourraient s'arranger. 

L o je fais un point de diffrence avec toi, c'est que notre situation conomique globale n'est pas directement en cause. L'conomie est un prtexte, elle n'est pas la cause. La cause est la volont de faire prosprer les bnfices des multinationales et des services financiers, bien plus que l'ensemble de l'conomie relle, sans aucune limite ni contrainte, et bien au del d'un point d'quilibre vital qui nous permettrait d'envisager l'avenir plus sereinement. Ce sont les politiques qui sont responsables et votent des traits comme le CETA qui autorise des tribunaux commerciaux  arbitrer des intrts d'ordre gnral comme des rgles sanitaires pour notre sant ou l'environnement, ou prcdemment le trait de 2005 qui instaure le principe de concurrence libre et fausse par le dumping social. Le problme est avant tout politique, ce sont eux qui votent les lois.

Pour rsumer, globalement notre situation conomique ne se dgrade pas, elle se dgrade individuellement en crasant les classes moyennes et pauvres, en mme temps que l'environnement, du fait de choix politiques.

----------


## ddoumeche

> C'est juste qu'on s'est habitu  l'illusion de la dmocratie, nos parents y croyaient, et comme la situation conomique est stagnante depuis la crise de 2008 il y a des gens qui souffrent et le pouvoir n'a aucune autre alternative que d'user de la matraque pour garder la populace dans les rangs. C'est aussi simple que a. a va empirer d'anne en anne  mesure que notre situation conomique se dgradera.


Vive le vieillissement de la population et le mismanagement de l'tat pour redonner du pouvoir d'achat aux plus pauvres. Car aprs s'en tre pris aux entreprises et s'tre rendu qu'il ne le pouvait plus les tondre (mme si certains pensent que dans un monde fini, on peut tondre les boites  l'infini), l'tat s'en est pris  la population.

Rien n'est trop beau pour sauver l'tat "protecteur" contre les mchantes entreprises capitalistes... et donc les salauds travaillant dans le priv.  Vive le socialisme.

----------


## benjani13

La BAC de Lorient fait un atelier dessin pour se choisir un nouveau logo et choisit d'y mettre un sous marin. Manque de bol, ils choisissent un sous marin allemand de la seconde gure mondiale...

http://www.leparisien.fr/faits-diver...19-8130780.php

----------


## halaster08

> La BAC de Lorient fait un atelier dessin pour se choisir un nouveau logo et choisit d'y mettre un sous marin. Manque de bol, ils choisissent un sous marin allemand de la seconde gure mondiale...


Pour le coup je trouve que c'est vraiment polmiquer pour pas grand chose, on ne voit aucun signe nazi sur le logo, c'est juste un sous-marin, combien de personnes sont capables de dire que c'est un modle allemand ? Franchement j'ai l'impression qu'on sur-ragit en prtant de mauvaise intention l o les mecs voulaient juste avoir un sous-marin en logo.

----------


## Marco46

> les mecs voulaient juste avoir un sous-marin en logo.


Alors qu'un simple berger allemand aurait fait l'affaire  ::aie::

----------


## benjani13

> Pour le coup je trouve que c'est vraiment polmiquer pour pas grand chose, on ne voit aucun signe nazi sur le logo, c'est juste un sous-marin, combien de personnes sont capables de dire que c'est un modle allemand ? Franchement j'ai l'impression qu'on sur-ragit en prtant de mauvaise intention l o les mecs voulaient juste avoir un sous-marin en logo.


Je n'ai pas "polmiqu", c'est vendredi, je trouvais a cocasse voil  ::):

----------


## Ryu2000

> je trouvais a cocasse voil


Le symbole de la Volkswagen Type 1 (Coccinelle/Beetle) est souvent utilis et a ne choque personne.
Alors que c'est Adolf Hitler qui a demand  ce qu'on crer cette voiture. (il a mme fait un croquis)




> Elle est initialement dnomme KdF Wagen, pour  *Kraft durch Freude*  (La force par la joie), du nom d'une branche du Front du travail nazi. Connue en interne sous le nom de code Type 1, ou encore 1100, 1200, 1300, 1500 et 1600, en rapport avec la cylindre des diffrentes motorisations. En raison de ses formes trs rondes, elle est souvent surnomme affectueusement le "scarabe" dans diffrentes langues :  Kfer  en Allemagne,  Beetle  au Royaume-Uni,  Kever  aux Pays-Bas, ou  Escarabajo  en Espagne. Mais on l'appelle  Maggiolino  (hanneton) en Italie, et  Coccinelle  en France.
> (...)
> Sous le rgime dHitler, une course pour rattraper le niveau de production des tats-Unis et de la Grande-Bretagne s'engage, notamment en vue de la guerre qui s'annonce. Au mme moment, il dissimule ses intentions en promettant au peuple allemand des amliorations de leur niveau de vie. C'est ainsi que Hitler se sert du Salon international de l'automobile de Genve de 1934 pour annoncer son intention de *produire  une voiture du peuple , une voiture  la porte de tous base sur la production de masse et la consommation de masse*. Le dictateur rve de donner aux Allemands la version germanique de la Ford T. Hitler persuade alors les dcisionnaires de la RDA, nom du syndicat allemand de la construction automobile, de signer un contrat avec Porsche pour la ralisation de cette nouvelle voiture, *finance par l'tat*. En collaboration avec lentreprise automobile Porsche, les plans de la premire Volkswagen allemande sont tracs.


Le jerrican a galement t invent  cette poque par les allemands.
Les mdias essaient de faire du buzz avec n'importe quoi, on s'en fout du modle de sous marin dans un logo.

----------


## halaster08

> Je n'ai pas "polmiqu", c'est vendredi, je trouvais a cocasse voil


Je ne parlais pas de toi, qui a juste relay l'info ici, mais de ce qu'on peut lire l-dessus sur internet, il y a des ractions vraiment exagres.
Mais je reconnais, en me relisant, que c'tait pas vident, dsol.
(Tu aurais pu faire un effort et lire dans mes penses aussi !)

----------


## el_slapper

> Pour le coup je trouve que c'est vraiment polmiquer pour pas grand chose, on ne voit aucun signe nazi sur le logo, c'est juste un sous-marin, combien de personnes sont capables de dire que c'est un modle allemand ? Franchement j'ai l'impression qu'on sur-ragit en prtant de mauvaise intention l o les mecs voulaient juste avoir un sous-marin en logo.


tous ceux qui ont jou  un silent Hunter quelconque(le 3, en ce qui me concerne, avec cette horreur de starforce).

Bon, la hirarchie avait dj refus le logo au motif "pas de sous-marins", donc l'incident est clos. Ils ont fait une erreur, elle n'est pas passe, pas de quoi piloguer. C'est comme un bug corrig aprs la QA.

----------


## Gunny

Hilarit gnrale au Danemark : https://www.francetvinfo.fr/monde/us...n_3584577.html

----------


## Ryu2000

> Hilarit


Il n'y a rien dans cette histoire.

Trump dit qu'il aimerait que les USA achte le GroenlandLa premire ministre du Danemark lui rpond qu'il n'est pas  vendreFin

Si son voyage au Danemark a t dplac a n'a rien  voir avec a :



> Dbut septembre, Trump ne se rendra donc pas au Danemark, o il avait accept une invitation de la reine Margrethe II, malgr avoir assur dimanche que cette visite n'tait "pas du tout" lie  son ambition territoriale.


C'est bien de ne pas vouloir vendre le Groenland aux USA, le dollar est crer  l'infini, il n'y a rien derrire pour l'assurer, il ne faut jamais accepter cette monnaie.
Et sinon niveau guerre de territoire, il y a des spcialistes qui pensent qu'un jour la Chine et la Russie vont peut-tre se battre pour la Sibrie, si la temprature de la terre augmente cette zone va devenir trs intressante.
Avec le rchauffement climatique, la Sibrie pourrait devenir une terre d'accueil

Si les USA veulent saccaparer le Groenland ils n'ont qu'a faire une guerre  ::P:

----------


## Bubu017

> Si les USA veulent saccaparer le Groenland ils n'ont qu'a faire une guerre


Vu qu'en face c'est le Danemark, ils n'auront aucun mal  vaincre.

----------


## fredoche

Il y a quand mme l'ide que tout est achetable, tout est  vendre... Surtout la nature

Ce serait Macron l'interlocuteur, ce ne serait peut-tre qu'une question de prix ?  ::calim2:: 

C'est plutt les russes en face, les amricains y sont installs depuis longtemps: https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Base_a..._de_Thul%C3%A9

----------


## Ryu2000

> Il y a quand mme l'ide que tout est achetable, tout est  vendre...


Ouais l il a t trs con Trump, tu peux proposer 1 000 milliards de dollars le Danemark ne voudra jamais se sparer du Groenland.
Enfin bon il pouvait toujours essayer, on sait jamais, a ne cote rien de demander...
Mais il n'y a pas de quoi en faire une histoire.

----------


## Ryu2000

"Hollande veut prendre sa revanche sur Macron", estime Trierweiler



> Dans un chapitre intitul "Merci pour ces lendemains", Valrie Trierweiler revient sur ses relations avec l'ancien chef de l'tat. "Hollande. Je dis Hollande quand je parle de lui. Sans mpris ni dni", crit-elle. "Il veut de nouveau se placer dans la course  la prsidentielle, c'est certain. C'est sa nature, son obsession, sa raison de vivre", estime la journaliste. 
> 
> "Il sme ses petits cailloux, en lance d'autres sur celui qui lui a succd et qu'il honnit, poursuit-elle. Il veut prendre sa revanche sur Macron et sur son quinquennat impopulaire. Il n'aime pas tre mal-aim", insiste la chroniqueuse. 
> 
> Valrie Trierweiler estime que Franois Hollande "regrette de ne pas s'tre prsent en 2017. Quand cessera-t-il de toujours tout regretter, les grandes comme les petites dcisions".


Le PS n'avait pas de meilleur candidat qu'Hamon, le parti n'aurait pas pu faire mieux.

----------


## DevTroglodyte

> Ouais l il a t trs con Trump, tu peux proposer 1 000 milliards de dollars le Danemark ne voudra jamais se sparer du Groenland.


Quand bien mme le gouvernement danois aurait t d'accord, il aurait fallu en plus que les populations locales soient d'accord. Ce qui n'tait visiblement pas le cas non plus.

----------


## Ryu2000

> il aurait fallu en plus que les populations locales soient d'accord.


Quand la France a vendue la Louisiane est-ce qu'elle a demand son avis  ceux qui habitaient l ?
Gnralement quand un gouvernement fait quelque chose il ne demande pas l'avis du peuple...
Bon aprs les habitants du Groenland auraient pu s'armer et entrer en rsistance en tuant les tasuniens qui iraient sur leur sol.  ::P: 

Le Danemark n'a aucune raison de vendre le Groenland.
Les USA c'est comme un enfant gt qui croit qu'il peut avoir tout ce qu'il veut.

Les USA ont dj l'Alaska, ils n'ont qu'a s'en contenter, c'est dj norme.

----------


## DevTroglodyte

> Quand la France a vendue la Louisiane est-ce qu'elle a demand son avis  ceux qui habitaient l ?


T'es au courant que depuis Napolon, on a mis en place quelques lois/accords cadre internationaux pour ce genre de trucs ?

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Les USA *Trump* c'est comme un enfant gt qui croit qu'il peut avoir tout ce qu'il veut.


Juste une petite correction...  :;):

----------


## Ryu2000

Il y a un site parodique qui a fait une farce en crivant un faux article :
Donald Trump accuse le Danemark de possder des armes de destructions massives au Groenland

C'est assez marrant comme blague parce que a rappelle quand aprs le 11 septembre les USA ont attaqu l'Irak parce qu'ils avaient la "preuve" que le pays possdait des armes de destructions massives.
Colin Powell : comment la CIA m'a tromp



> Il y a dix ans, le secrtaire d'Etat amricain prononait  l'ONU son discours sur les armes de destruction massive en Irak (voir vido ci-dessous). Les "preuves qu'il avancait se sont rvles fausses pour la plupart. A l'occasion de la publication de son livre "J'ai eu de la chance" aux Editions Odile Jacob, il revient sur cet pisode et sur la politique trangre de son pays. Entretien exclusif avec Colin Powell.


Le film Vice sur la vie de Dick Cheney en parle.

----------


## Ryu2000

Il y a des articles qui disent que finalement le plan de Trump n'tait pas si stupide que a.
Proposer de racheter le Groenland, la suite logique de la stratgie de Trump pour rimplanter les Etats-Unis dans l'Arctique
Acheter le Groenland, une ide moins ridicule quil ny parat



> Depuis la fin de la guerre froide, les Etats-Unis s'taient dsengags de l'ensemble de l'Arctique, laissant le champ libre  la concurrence. La Russie a repris le leadership qu'elle avait perdu pendant la guerre, elle possde aujourd'hui la moiti du territoire arctique. De son ct,* la Chine a t le premier pays  investir Groenland*, notamment grce aux nombreuses richesses naturelles du territoire. C'est un bon compromis pour le Groenland, territoire autonome depuis 2009, qui a besoin d'investisseurs pour se financer. 
> (...)
> Aux yeux des Etats-Unis, le Groenland constitue un point stratgiquement intressant au sein de l'Arctique. D'une part grce  ses richesses, nombreuses et encore peu exploites, mais aussi grce  sa position gographique. Selon le gopolitologue, Donald Trump veut appliquer la doctrine Monroe : "A la fin du XIXme sicle, le prsident Monroe disait que l'ensemble du contient amricain, du nord jusqu'au sud, constituait un jardin stratgique qui devait tre contrl par les Etats-Unis. Il incluait le Groenland qui est une masse nord-amricaine d'un point de vue gostratgique. *L'le constitue effectivement le premier rideau de dfense amricain, notamment vis--vis de la Russie*".
> (...)
> Selon le gopolitologue, Donlad Trump pourrait galement se servir du sujet pour dcrdibiliser ses adversaires politiques aux Etats-Unis. "Dans l'hypothse o les Etats-Unis viendraient un jour  voter un budget pour acheter le Groenland, a ne pourra pas se faire car les dmocrates s'y opposeront. Donald Trump pourra alors avancer l'argument que les dmocrates sont contre la nation, la grandeur du pays...". 
> 
> Avec cette stratgie Mikaa Mered estime que *Donald Trump "mne tranquillement la barque qui lemmnera jusqu'en novembre 2020. Il fait l'agenda politique*, dcide du news cycle (...) c'tait sa recette en 2016."


Au Groenland il y a des ressources, c'est une position gographique hyper importante pour surveiller tout le monde et a va tre utile pour la troisime guerre mondiale, cette histoire peut l'aider  le faire rlire.
Les tasuniens vont s'intresser au Groenland.

Aprs c'est une ide pompe, en 1946 Harry Truman a essay d'acheter le Groenland pour 100 millions de dollars ( l'poque le dollar valait encore quelque chose).

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Il y a des articles qui disent que finalement le plan de Trump n'tait pas si stupide que a.


Il n'a jamais t question de dire que c'tait une mauvaise ide POUR les USA. Simplement, que proposer du fric pour s'octroyer un territoire peupl, sans mme un seul instant pens  la population, c'est assez inique et dmontre l'ide que ce fait cet abruti du monde qui l'entoure : "Tout s'achte !" 

C'est l'idologie no-librale dans toute sa splendeur !

Bon, c'est moins brutal que la mthode Poutine, qui est d'annexer par la force, comme en Crime.  ::aie:: 

Juste pour le fun, sur la rencontre Poutine/Macron cet t.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Simplement, que proposer du fric pour s'octroyer un territoire peupl, sans mme un seul instant pens  la population


Non mais c'tait l'tape 0, si le Danemark avait t un peu chaud il aurait fallut :
- s'arranger sur le prix
- demander aux habitants du Groenland si ils sont d'accord pour devenir tasuniens
- demander aux habitants des USA si ils sont d'accord pour que le Groenland devienne tasuniens

Mais il faut bien commencer quelque part, donc il arrive et il montre lintrt que reprsente le Groenland pour les USA.
Le Danemark a rpondu non tout de suite, donc il n'y a pas besoin de demander l'avis des gens.
Le protocole a t respect, il faut faire les tapes dans l'ordre.




> Bon, c'est moins brutal que la mthode Poutine, qui est d'annexer par la force, comme en Crime.


Ce n'est pas du tout ce qu'il c'est pass !
Le peuple de Crime a organis un rfrendum, il a choisit de devenir Russe, et la Russie a dit "Ok, on vous accepte".
C'tait dans lintrt de la Crime de devenir Russe. La Crime avait dj t Russe avant il me semble.

----------


## halaster08

> Ce n'est pas du tout ce qu'il c'est pass !


Et c'est reparti pour un tour ...
Pourtant, avec le G7 qui approche, on peux lire partout que la Russie  t exclu du G8  cause de a, tu devrais vite aller expliquer ta "vision"  l'ensemble des dirigeants pour qu'ils comprennent leurs erreur. 



> En 2014, la crise ukrainienne va mettre fin  la participation de la Russie au G8. Aprs lannexion par cette dernire de la Crime, juge illgale par les pays occidentaux


http://www.lefigaro.fr/international...le-g7-20190819

----------


## Ryu2000

> on peux lire partout que la Russie  t exclu du G8  cause de a


Non mais a c'est la propagande, pour ternir l'image de la Russie...

La Russie va probablement rintgr le truc et a fera un G8 :
LA RUSSIE POURRAIT RINTGRER LE G8
Bon de toute faon le G7 ne sert  rien... Donc ce n'est pas grave si la Russie n'en fait pas partie.

----------


## Ryu2000

Y'en a qui pensent que l'cologie sera le sujet  la mode lors des lections de 2022 :
Il y aura un candidat cologiste  la prsidentielle de 2022, "c'est une vidence", assure Jadot
Sgolne Royal de nouveau candidate  l'lection prsidentielle ?



> L'ex-ministre de l'Environnement, candidate malheureuse  l'lection prsidentielle de 2007 face  Nicolas Sarkozy, pourrait, *"pourquoi pas", prendre le leadership pour dfendre l'environnement*.


Bon on a encore 3 ans pour voir venir.

====
En plus proche :
En Italie, l'insense "alliance Ursula" contre Salvini... risque d'assurer sa victoire



> Lalliance Ursula  pourrait mme sonner comme une forme de mise sous tutelle sinon de jure du moins de facto. De quoi servir sur un plateau  Salvini cette fameuse citation de Cicron:  La libert ne consiste pas  avoir un bon matre, mais  nen point avoir . Le leader de la Ligue en a rajout une couche, toujours avec laide du clbre rhteur latin :"Je ne veux pas d'une Italie esclave de qui que ce soit, je ne veux pas de chanes, pas de longues chanes". Lide de recourir  Ursula ou du moins  son patronyme parat donc du plus mauvais effet. Et la personnalit de Romano Prodi, dmiurge de ladite alliance, narrange rien. Lancien conomiste incarne une forme de technocratie froide et formate acquise aux canons de la rigueur bruxelloise  lorigine de la monte en puissance de Salvini. Le tout, sans rsultats probants. Prsident du Conseil entre mai 2006 et mai 2008, il ne peut gure se prvaloir dun brillant bilan. Au cours de son mandat, sur la foi des chiffres publis par lOCDE, la croissance de la richesse italienne (PIB) a augment en moyenne de 0,19% par trimestre, un rythme presque trois fois infrieur  celui de la zone euro.  Cest le propre de lhomme de se tromper, seul linsens persiste dans son erreur , philosophait un certain Cicron.


====
On dirait qu'il veut faire un Front Populaire pour battre Macron :
Raphal Glucksmann appelle  dpasser les partis politiques pour battre Emmanuel Macron en 2022



> Raphal Glucksmann estime que dsormais, toutes les forces de gauche sont  d'accord sur le fond. "Avant, a-t-il expliqu, il pouvait y avoir un dbat profond puisque l'cologie apportait quelque chose que la social-dmocratie productiviste refusait  priori, qui est la fin du culte de la croissance, la proccupation environnementale. Et tout a, c'est fini, c'est rsolu."
> 
> L'ancienne tte de liste PS-Place Publique aux lections europennes de mai 2017 est revenu sur la campagne. "J'ai ressenti une forme de malaise pendant la campagne des Europennes o *Benot Hamon, Yannick Jadot, moi-mme, Ian Brossat souvent, voire Manon Aubry, on rptait la mme chose dans les dbats  plusieurs*, a confi Raphal Glucksmann. Ce spectacle-l, il faut se promettre qu'on ne le recommencera pas. Notre responsabilit commune est de trouver les moyens d'obtenir une seule offre sur cet espace."

----------


## bombseb

> Bon on encore 3 ans pour voir venir.


Rien que d'y penser j'ai dja envie de vomir  ::roll::

----------


## Gunny

Il est en effet grand temps que la gauche se rassemble, c'est vident qu'ils ont tous un programme tellement similaire que c'est irresponsable de courir chacun pour soi. J'ai juste zro espoir et je pense que l'analyse de Glucksmann est fausse, car l'cologie est devenue un sujet qui transcende maintenant tous les partis (mme si ce n'est qu'en apparence), et pas uniquement la gauche, donc a na va rien changer du tout. Pour que la gauche s'unisse, les partis de gauche doivent mettre leurs gos de ct et dissoudre les partis existants pour repartir de zro. a n'arrivera que s'il y a une prise de conscience ou qu'une personnalit assez fdratrice n'apparaisse (... Ruffin ?).

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Il est en effet grand temps que la gauche se rassemble, c'est vident qu'ils ont tous un programme tellement similaire que c'est irresponsable de courir chacun pour soi. J'ai juste zro espoir et je pense que l'analyse de Glucksmann est fausse, car l'cologie est devenue un sujet qui transcende maintenant tous les partis (mme si ce n'est qu'en apparence), et pas uniquement la gauche, donc a na va rien changer du tout. Pour que la gauche s'unisse, les partis de gauche doivent mettre leurs gos de ct et dissoudre les partis existants pour repartir de zro. a n'arrivera que s'il y a une prise de conscience ou qu'une personnalit assez fdratrice n'apparaisse (... Ruffin ?).


Sauf que la gauche, aujourd'hui a n'inclut pas le PS, ni les verts. Ces deux partis sont de droite, bien ancrs dans la mouvance no-librale, et qu'ils n'ont de "gauche" qu'une tiquette qu'on leur colle dans le dos.

La gauche, c'est LFI, un peu Hamon et ce qui reste du PCF. Mais si ces trois composantes se libraient des gos forts qui les mnent systmatiquement  la catastrophe, y aurait de quoi faire une vraie contre proposition  LREM (qui est un conglom-rats du PS et de l'UMP)

----------


## Gunny

J'aurais t d'accord il y a quelques annes, mais depuis Hollande, la droite du PS s'est dplace vers Macron et du coup ce qui reste du PS est plutt de gauche. Une gauche "soft" certes, mais quand je vois Hamon et Mlenchon  la prcdente prsidentielle, ils auraient clairement pu trouver un terrain d'entente sur le programme (et quel prix a leur a cot de ne pas le faire...). Pour les verts oui, en dehors de l'cologie il n'y a pas trop de cohrence chez eux.

----------


## Ryu2000

> c'est vident qu'ils ont tous un programme tellement similaire


Le gars n'a pas parl de Mlenchon, les autres partis de gauche ne le considrent peut-tre comme tant vraiment  gauche  ::P: 




> Pour que la gauche s'unisse, les partis de gauche doivent mettre leurs gos de ct et dissoudre les partis existants pour repartir de zro


Hamon a refus de ne pas se prsenter pour donner ses voix  Mlenchon, alors qu'une alliance France Insoumise + PS aurait pu se retrouver au second tour de la prsidentielle en 2017.

Ceux qui bossent pour un parti ne dtruiront pas le parti, c'est comme a qu'ils ont un revenu les types, ils n'ont pas envie de chercher un vrai job...




> a n'arrivera que s'il y a une prise de conscience ou qu'une personnalit assez fdratrice n'apparaisse (... Ruffin ?).


C'est possible que Yannick Jadot prenne la grosse tte et refuse de se sacrifier comme il l'avait fait pour Hamon.
Peut-tre que les partis de gauche vont tous faire preuve d'abngation et faire une grosse alliance, mais j'y crois pas trop.

Qui va tre le chef de l'alliance de gauche colo ? Sgolne Royal, Raphal Glucksmann, Benoit Hamon, Yannick Jadot, une nouvelle personne qui n'existe pas encore ?
Est-ce qu'ils vont faire une primaire ?

Bon l ils s'emballent peut-tre un peu trop vite, ok aujourd'hui tout le monde est  fond sur l'cologie, parce qu'il y a la canicule, la scheresse, les inondations, les incendies de forts, etc, mais en 2 ans et demi a va peut-tre se calmer.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> J'aurais t d'accord il y a quelques annes, mais depuis Hollande, la droite du PS s'est dplace vers Macron et du coup ce qui reste du PS est plutt de gauche. Une gauche "soft" certes, mais quand je vois Hamon et Mlenchon  la prcdente prsidentielle, ils auraient clairement pu trouver un terrain d'entente sur le programme (et quel prix a leur a cot de ne pas le faire...). Pour les verts oui, en dehors de l'cologie il n'y a pas trop de cohrence chez eux.


Pas d'accord. Une grosse partie du PS s'est accroche  Macron pour la prsidentielle, car elle ne voulait pas d'Hamon, trop  gauche. Mais, Hamon a quitt le PS, et les rares qui l'ont rellement soutenu au PS lors des prsidentielles l'ont suivi. Ce qui reste du PS aujourd'hui ce sont des revanchards hollandistes, quelques vieux lphants comme Sgo, et pas grand-chose d'autres. Certains sont rests en attendant de voir ce que donnera LREM, et attendent encore (faut dire que a ne fait pas trop envie, LREM), mais ce ne sont pas des gens de gauche. 

Pour les verts, a n'a jamais t un parti cohrent, pas plus qu'un parti cologiste (la preuve il y avait Hulot avec eux un temps, a prouve que l'cologie n'est pas leur prdilection...)

----------


## Ryu2000

Macron a jou un coup trs intressant :
Accusant Jair Bolsonaro d'avoir "menti" sur ses engagements climatiques, Emmanuel Macron s'oppose  l'accord UE-Mercosur



> Le prsident franais Emmanuel Macron estime que son homologue brsilien Jair Bolsonaro a "menti" sur ses engagements en faveur de l'environnement et a annonc vendredi 23 aot que dans ces conditions,* la France s'opposait au trait de libre change controvers UE-Mercosur*, a fait savoir la prsidence.


Bon dj  la base c'est ultra impopulaire le libre change entre l'UE et des pays d'Amrique du Sud, mais l en plus il y a un argument cologique et c'est le sujet tendance en ce moment.
Macron peut gagner de la popularit sur un coup comme a.
S'opposer au trait de libre change UE-Mercosur c'est cool.  :8-): 

Bon par contre est-ce que l'opinion de la France va changer quelque chose ?
C'est peut-tre une dcision  la majorit et le libre change aura lieu  ::(:

----------


## Gunny

> Pas d'accord. Une grosse partie du PS s'est accroche  Macron pour la prsidentielle, car elle ne voulait pas d'Hamon, trop  gauche. Mais, Hamon a quitt le PS, et les rares qui l'ont rellement soutenu au PS lors des prsidentielles l'ont suivi. Ce qui reste du PS aujourd'hui ce sont des revanchards hollandistes, quelques vieux lphants comme Sgo, et pas grand-chose d'autres. Certains sont rests en attendant de voir ce que donnera LREM, et attendent encore (faut dire que a ne fait pas trop envie, LREM), mais ce ne sont pas des gens de gauche. 
> 
> Pour les verts, a n'a jamais t un parti cohrent, pas plus qu'un parti cologiste (la preuve il y avait Hulot avec eux un temps, a prouve que l'cologie n'est pas leur prdilection...)


Ah autant pour moi, j'ai rat un pisode du feuilleton PS visiblement.

----------


## Mdinoc

Au passage, est-ce que c'est un "accord de libre change"  l'amricaine, c'est--dire bourr de rgles ACTA-esques pour le droit d'auteur d'diteur?

----------


## fcharton2

> S'opposer au trait de libre change UE-Mercosur c'est cool.


Oui, mais juste aprs avoir sign le CETA, a n'est pas trs cohrent.

L'impression que a donne, c'est qu'aprs avoir sign le "gros" trait CETA, et avoir fait dbat mme dans sa majorit (il y avait alors eu beaucoup d'abstention LREM), Macron essaie de se rattraper avec le "petit" UE-Mercosur (tout en sachant probablement qu'il passera de toutes faons). 

Un coup de "en mme temps", quoi...

Franois, de passage

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Franois, de passage


Et que a fait rudement plaisir de relire.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Oui, mais juste aprs avoir sign le CETA, a n'est pas trs cohrent.


Ouais c'est trop peu trop tard...
a ne changera rien et le pire a dj t fait.

Bon apparemment des colos ont compris que Macron se foutait de l'environnement :
Pour un portrait de Macron, ils sont prts  risquer la prison



> "On na plus le temps dattendre" : Comme Ccile et Pauline, des militants cologistes ont fait le choix "conscient" de risquer un procs et la prison en dcrochant de mairies des portraits dEmmanuel Macron, dont certains ont t exhibs dimanche  Bayonne pour protester contre le G7.
> 
> Sept des 128 portraits que les organisateurs revendiquent avoir "dcrochs" dans le cadre dune campagne de dsobissance civile depuis fvrier ont t brandis lors dune marche "non violente", organise par les mouvements alternatifs et cologistes ANV COP 21, Alternatiba et Bizi *pour dnoncer "la politique climaticide" du prsident de la Rpublique.*


====
Et sinon il y a des brsiliens qui ont fait des blagues sur Twitter :
Brsil: Le prsident Jair Bolsonaro s'en prend  Brigitte Macron



> Dimanche galement, Emmanuel Macron a t copieusement insult sur Twitter par le ministre brsilien de lEducation.  Macron nest pas  la hauteur de ce dbat [sur lAmazonie]. *Cest juste un crtin opportuniste qui cherche le soutien du lobby agricole franais* , a crit le ministre Abraham Weintraub, en rfrence  lopposition du prsident franais  laccord de libre-change UE-Mercosur. Le terme utilis en portugais (calhorda ), trs loin des usages diplomatiques, na pas dexact quivalent en franais mais se trouve  la croise de  tricheur ,  crtin  et  connard .

----------


## Bubu017

> Et sinon il y a des brsiliens qui ont_ fait des blagues sur Twitter_ profr des insultes de maternelle :


Il serait temps que les politiques arrtent avec twitter, ou tout du moins qu'ils s'en servent intelligemment. L que ce soit d'un ct comme de l'autre, on dirait des disputes de gosses.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Il serait temps que les politiques arrtent avec twitter


D'un ct c'est quand mme un peu drle :


Il y en a qui ne respectent pas ni le politiquement correct ni le protocole et a a son charme, c'est un peu comme si ils taient au mme niveau que le peuple.
Bon aprs l ce n'est que "la femme de Macron est vieille, la femme de Bolsonaro est bonne" je comprend que a puisse faire marrer des brsiliens.
Brigitte Macron a des enfants plus vieux que son mari, donc a part d'une base relle.

====
En disant de la merde sur Twitter, Trump amliorer les relations avec la Core du Nord !
Trump crit l'histoire avec quelques pas en Core du Nord
Rapprochement des deux Cores: une dtente encore fragile



> Le leader nord-coren Kim Jong-un a effectu son discours du nouvel an ce mardi 1er janvier. Il a notamment dclar que son pays aspire  de bonnes relations avec les Etats-Unis. Mais il pourrait changer d'attitude si Washington maintient ses sanctions lies au nuclaire. Le leader nord-coren a galement dress le bilan d*une anne 2018 marque par la reprise du dialogue et plusieurs avances tangibles entre les deux Cores*. Mais cette dtente reste fragile, et 2019 sera une anne diplomatique  haut risque


=====
"Les incendies en Amazonie ne sont pas de simples feux, cest luvre du capitalisme", dnonce le Grand conseil coutumier des peuples amrindiens



> Dans une tribune publie sur franceinfo, l'organisme qui reprsente et dfend les intrts des peuples amrindien et bushineng de Guyane met notamment en cause l'extractivisme.

----------


## virginieh

> Il serait temps que les politiques arrtent avec twitter, ou tout du moins qu'ils s'en servent intelligemment. L que ce soit d'un ct comme de l'autre, on dirait des disputes de gosses.


Clairement, puis attaquer un homme politique sur le physique et/ou l'age de sa femme srieusement..
Il y a tellement  dire sur sa politique, sa "stratgie" au cours du G7. Faut arrter avec sa femme, on en a rien  carrer.
Puis du coup on parle plus de a que de la sortie du ministre brsilien, qui vole pas haut niveau argument mais qui est grave quand mme. Quand un ministre tranger insulte notre prsident comme a, a devrait provoquer une raction choque .. Et j'ai pas l'impression que grand monde le soit.

----------


## benjani13

> J'aurais t d'accord il y a quelques annes, mais depuis Hollande, la droite du PS s'est dplace vers Macron et du coup ce qui reste du PS est plutt de gauche. Une gauche "soft" certes, mais quand je vois Hamon et Mlenchon  la prcdente prsidentielle, ils auraient clairement pu trouver un terrain d'entente sur le programme (et quel prix a leur a cot de ne pas le faire...). Pour les verts oui, en dehors de l'cologie il n'y a pas trop de cohrence chez eux.


Le reste du PS a quand mme accept de se placer derrire Glucksman aux europennes, si vous regardez son pass on  l'impression de voir un second Macron quand mme! Le parcours classique lyce Henri IV et Sciences Po (comme Macron). Le gars a t proche de Sarkozy, assistant mme  un de ses meetings de campagne, il a t investi en 2007 par le parti Alternative Librale. On peut voir une vido ou il clame aux membres du parti son amour pour le libralisme, entre deux interventions du patron du parti qui dit que le cauchemar de la France c'est le code du travail et la scurit sociale.

Sur le site "Les Crises" vous pouvez trouver un petit zapping (mont  charge mais les extraits parlent d'eux mme): https://www.les-crises.fr/raphael-gl...tive-liberale/

On peu aussi lire sur sa fiche Wikipedia : 



> Membre du groupe de rflexion no-conservateur le Cercle de l'Oratoire, il contribue en 2006  la fondation de lorgane de presse Le Meilleur des mondes, qui dfend le bien-fond de la guerre en Irak et dnonce l'antiamricanisme


Aussi:




Mais +1 pour une gauche unifie, juste pas au travers d'un nime ultra librale de "gauche".

----------


## David_g

> D'un ct c'est quand mme un peu drle :


Non. ce n'est pas drle. j'ai franchement la flemme de t'expliquer pourquoi car cela serait pisser dans un violon.

----------


## fcharton2

> Il y a tellement  dire sur sa politique, sa "stratgie" au cours du G7. Faut arrter avec sa femme, on en a rien  carrer.


C'est vrai, mais la surmdiatisation de Brigitte Macron ne vient pas de Bolsonairo ou des mdias trangers, mais de Macron lui mme... Brigitte, on n'en avait rien  carrer, mais on l'a eue quand mme, avant la campagne, pendant la campagne, lors de l'lection, au Louvre,  l'Elyse, en voyage, en vacances, au G7, en robe bleue, verte, jaune, dans tous nos mdias, mme les plus srieux. Il est difficile de ne pas y voir un "plan comm" (sachant que quant un lu ne veut pas mdiatiser son conjoint, il n'a aucun mal  le faire, cf Mr Merkel)

Les indignations prsidentielles font un peu penser  ces stars qui sont ravies de se marier dans Gala, mais choques de divorcer dans Voici... 

Franois

----------


## Jon Shannow

> C'est vrai, mais la surmdiatisation de Brigitte Macron ne vient pas de Bolsonairo ou des mdias trangers, mais de Macron lui mme... Brigitte, on n'en avait rien  carrer, mais on l'a eue quand mme, avant la campagne, pendant la campagne, lors de l'lection, au Louvre,  l'Elyse, en voyage, en vacances, au G7, en robe bleue, verte, jaune, dans tous nos mdias, mme les plus srieux. Il est difficile de ne pas y voir un "plan comm" (sachant que quant un lu ne veut pas mdiatiser son conjoint, il n'a aucun mal  le faire, cf Mr Merkel)
> 
> Les indignations prsidentielles font un peu penser  ces stars qui sont ravies de se marier dans Gala, mais choques de divorcer dans Voici... 
> 
> Franois


C'est quand je te lis, l, que je mesure  quel point tu as manqu au forum (surtout, si on a lu du Ryu, juste avant  ::aie:: )  ::lol::

----------


## Ryu2000

> Non. ce n'est pas drle.


Parce que c'est de la discrimination base sur l'ge ?
Aujourd'hui tout le monde est offusqu pour un rien... Tous les sujets sont tabous on ne peut plus faire de blague.
Il faut se mettre dans l'tat d'esprit des brsiliens, les types ont quand mme lu un gars comme Bolsonaro, ce qui indique qu'ils aiment probablement le populisme, donc ils n'aiment pas le politiquement correct.
Et pour beaucoup de brsiliens c'est marrant de faire des blagues sur l'ge de la femme  Macron.
Il faut tre Charlie un petit peu, ils ont le droit de rigoler  ::P:  
Laurent Gerra imitant Emmanuel Macron : "Grand-mre sait faire un bon caf"
La femme de Macron a rellement 24 ans de plus que lui.

Le Brsil rejette laide du G7 pour combattre les incendies en Amazonie



> Nous remercions [le G7 pour son offre daide], mais ces moyens seront peut-tre plus pertinents pour la reforestation de lEurope , a dclar Onyx Lorenzoni, sur un blog du portail dinformation G1, une dclaration confirme  lAgence France-Presse par la prsidence brsilienne.
> 
>  Macron narrive mme pas  viter un incendie prvisible dans une glise qui fait partie du patrimoine mondial de lhumanit, et il veut nous donner des leons pour notre pays ? , a galement lanc M. Lorenzoni dans une allusion  lincendie qui a touch la cathdrale Notre-Dame de Paris le 15 avril.  Il a beaucoup  faire chez lui et dans les colonies franaises , a-t-il ajout, faisant rfrence aux dpartements et territoires doutre-mer de la France, dont fait partie la Guyane, frontalire du Brsil et qui comprend une petite partie de la fort amazonienne.
> 
>  Le Brsil est une nation dmocratique, libre et na jamais eu de comportements colonialistes et imprialistes comme cest peut-tre lobjectif du Franais Macron. Dailleurs, avec un fort taux interne de rejet , a aussi affirm M. Lorenzoni.


Macron tient des propos choquants :
Manifestations : Macron veut  radiquer progressivement la grande violence 



> Emmanuel Macron a dclar lundi 26 aot sur France 2 vouloir  radiquer progressivement la grande violence  qu'il dit avoir constate dans les manifestations de Gilets jaunes, tout en voulant  changer la manire d'assurer la scurit  pour  rduire le nombre de blesss . Interrog lors du journal tlvis sur les violences survenues lors de plusieurs samedis de manifestation des Gilets jaunes, le prsident de la Rpublique a regrett  *des scnes d'une violence extrme  l'gard des forces de l'ordre, des journalistes, des commerants, de symboles de notre pays comme l'Arc de Triomphe* .  Ce que demandent nos citoyens, c'est qu'il n'y ait pas de dsordre. La violence de certains manifestants, des black blocs, a travesti ce qu'tait ce mouvement  des Gilets jaunes, a-t-il dnonc, rapportant en avoir t  profondment heurt .


Ce sont les casseurs (black blocs, antifas, etc) qui posent problme ce ne sont pas les gilets jaunes. Il ne faut pas amalgamer les 2, les casseurs profitent des manifestations.
Les gilets jaunes ne sont jamais violent envers les commerants et les symboles de notre pays.
Ils ne provoquent pas la violence envers les forces de l'ordre, ce sont les forces de l'ordres qui ont pour ordre de provoquer les manifestants jusqu' ce qu'il y ait une rponse de leur part, pour que les mdias puissant filmer la rponse des manifestants afin de manipuler l'opinion publique.
Si les gilets jaunes n'aiment pas les mdias (surtout BFMTV) c'est parce que les mdias mentent.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> ...


Non ! Une fois encore, tu es pass  cot de l'important. 
Ce qui est grave, et pas drle du tout, c'est :
L'utilisation de Twitter dans des relations diplomatiques internationales !Qu'un gouvernement insulte publiquement, sur les rseaux sociaux, un chef d'tat en poste.

C'est a, qui est grave. L'autre guignol jaune de la Maison Blanche a dclench un phnomne incroyablement puril et contre-productif, en faisant sa politique sur Twitter !
Que l'autre abruti brsilien suive la mme voie, fait craindre srieusement pour l'avenir. La diplomatie, c'est quelque chose de feutrer, de dlicat, pas un jeu d'ado pr-pubres sur rseau sociaux !

Et toi, tu ne vois que l'insulte sur l'ge de Mme MACRON, tu es... pitoyable ! ::roll::

----------


## Bubu017

Qu'on aime ou pas Gerra, il fait de l'humour et c'est son taff. L le prsident brsilien fait juste : ma femme est bonne, l'autre est vieille.
Sinon en effet sur ce point l, les Merkel sont vraiment plus intelligents, on en le voit pas et perso a me va (il faudrait demander  un Allemand), on s'en fout des conjoints.

----------


## Ryu2000

> L le prsident brsilien fait juste : ma femme est bonne, l'autre est vieille.


C'est faux :
Brsil: Emmanuel Macron insult sur Twitter par un ministre de Jair Bolsonaro



> Par ailleurs, des sites brsiliens comme de nombreux internautes se sont laiss abuser par un faux compte de Jair Bolsonaro qui moquait le physique de Brigitte Macron, ge de 66 ans, compar  celui de son pouse Michelle, 37 ans. Ce faux compte faisait dire au prsident Bolsonaro: "*N'humilie pas le type - MDR*" ("mort de rire"), un message trs partag par la sphre bolsonariste.


C'est un internaute qui s'appelle Rodrigo Andreaa qui a partag l'image.




> L'autre guignol jaune de la Maison Blanche a dclench un phnomne incroyablement puril et contre-productif, en faisant sa politique sur Twitter !


Il n'est peut-tre l que pour 4 ans, les choses doivent aller vite, il a beaucoup de choses  faire.
Ses tweets crer parfois des ractions, par exemple les relations avec la Core du Nord se sont amliors grce  ses tweets.
Je prfre un prsident qui dit n'importe quoi sur Twitter plutt qu'un prsident qui fait des guerres.

----------


## rawsrc

> les relations avec la Core du Nord se sont amliors grce  ses tweets.


srieusement ?!!??
Quand je te disais que a devait tre fatigant d'tre *Ryu2000*...

----------


## Ecthelion2

> Quand je te disais que a devait tre fatigant d'tre *Ryu2000*...


C'est surtout fatiguant pour les autres en fait, lui ne se rend compte de rien.

----------


## Ryu2000

Ce n'tait pas arriv sous Obama :
Rencontre Trump-Kim : le rsum en images d'une journe historique
Core: une rencontre historique entre le Nord et le Sud
Et tout a commence par des menaces sur Twitter...

----------


## Ecthelion2

> Ce n'tait pas arriv sous Obama :
> Rencontre Trump-Kim : le rsum en images d'une journe historique


Allez rien que pour celui-l, dj dans ton article  toi :




> Les deux hommes disent stre entendus pour  tourner la page du pass  et ont sign un document qui mentionne une  dnuclarisation de la pninsule corenne . Donald Trump sest quant  lui engag  mettre fin aux exercices militaires conjoints avec la Core du Sud, si la Core du Nord tient ses engagements.
> 
> Le dmantlement  clair  du programme nuclaire militaire nord-coren exig par les Etats-Unis *serait toutefois irraliste, selon des experts amricains*. La dnuclarisation de la Core du Nord pourrait prendre de dix  quinze ans.


Bref, ils se sont promis des trucs intenables.


Et si on regarde ce qui s'est pass depuis, ainsi que les relations avec la Core du Sud :

http://www.amitiefrancecoree.org/tag...ts-unis-coree/




> Entre le 25 juillet et le 10 aot 2019, la Rpublique populaire dmocratique de Core (RPDC, Core du Nord) a procd  cinq reprises  des essais de missiles  courte porte et de lance-roquettes multiples. *Cette acclration des exercices militaires nord-corens visait  rpondre  la reprise,  partir du 5 aot, des exercices militaires mens par les armes sud-corenne et amricaine, contraires, selon la RPDC,  l'esprit des dclarations signes lors des sommets inter-corens d'avril et septembre 2018 et du sommet RPDC-Etats-Unis de juin 2018.*





> L'agence officielle nord-corenne KCNA a rapport que les essais des 25 juillet, 31 juillet, 2 aot, 10 aot taient superviss par le dirigeant de la RPDC Kim Jong-un, lequel, selon l'agence,  a soulign que nous ne pouvons que dvelopper sans cesse des systmes d'armes hyperpuissants pour liminer les menaces ventuelles et directes  la scurit de notre pays qui existent au Sud . En dcrivant le dploiement par Soul de nouvelles armes et l'organisation d'exercices militaires comme un  acte suicidaire , le dirigeant nord-coren a exhort le prsident sud-coren Moon Jae-in   revenir  la position correcte d'avril et septembre de l'anne dernire  lorsque les Core du Nord et du Sud ont tenu des sommets.
> 
> Ces essais taient destins  envoyer un  avertissement solennel  aux  forces militaires bellicistes sud-corennes  qui sont en train de dployer des  armes offensives ultramodernes en Core du Sud  et cherchent   organiser un exercice militaire en dfiant les mises en garde rptes  de la RPDC, a aussi dit KCNA en rfrence  l'acquisition d'avions de combat furtifs F-35 par la Core du Sud et  l'organisation d'exercices militaires par les armes sud-corenne et amricaine, que la RPDC considre dirigs contre elle.





> La RPDC entend donc rsoudre la question nuclaire en discutant avec les seuls Etats-Unis et les ngociations entre les deux pays pourraient reprendre ds la fin des manuvres amricano-sud-corennes. *Une reprise rapide des contacts inter-corens  haut niveau est, elle, plus incertaine*.


Bref, leurs beaux discours n'ont mme pas tenu 1 an. Et effectivement on voit que tout va pour le mieux entre les deux Core !  ::aie:: 


Faudrait voir  te renseigner un peu avant de venir poster n'importe quoi, c'est pas faute de te le rpter toutes les semaines.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Bref, ils se sont promis des trucs intenables.


Certes, mais a a quand mme produit des vnements historique.

J'aime bien le pouvoir que peuvent avoir les tweets de Trump :
Lil de la bourse: "Un seul tweet de Donald Trump pourrait remettre en cause le travail des derniers jours"




> Et effectivement on voit que tout va pour le mieux entre les deux Core !


C'est  cause des USA qui font chier, comme d'habitude...
La Core du Nord rejette tout dialogue avec le Sud



> Pyongyang a ragi en jugeant ces propos si absurdes quils  feraient rire une tte de vache bouillie . Dans un communiqu diffus par KCNA, Pyongyang qualifie M. Moon d impudent dun niveau rarement vu  et balaye toute ide de dialogue avec le Sud :  Nous navons plus rien  discuter avec les autorits sud-corennes et nous ne souhaitons plus les rencontrer. 
> 
> Pyongyang juge les dclarations douverture de M. Moon si absurdes quelles  feraient rire une tte de vache bouillie 
> 
> La virulence de ses propos dcoule du *mcontentement du dirigeant nord-coren face aux manuvres militaires conjointes entre Amricains et Sud-Corens, baptises  exercices combins de commandement ,* et essentiellement menes sur ordinateur. Commences le 11 aot, elles doivent prendre fin le 20. La Core du Nord voit dans ces exercices une rptition de son invasion.


La Core du Nord n'est pas une menace il faudrait arrter les sanctions et laisser le pays commercer tranquillement avec tout le monde.
La Core du Sud est en train de sa fcher avec le Japon :
La Core du Sud entame des exercices militaires et avive les tensions avec le Japon

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Certes, mais a a quand mme produit des vnements historique.


Bof ! Des photos pour gogos !




> J'aime bien le pouvoir que peuvent avoir les tweets de Trump


Le pouvoir de foutre la m3rd3, c'est clair. Mais il peut y arriver sans twitter ! 




> C'est  cause des USA qui font chier, comme d'habitude...


Les USA ? Les USA... Ha ! Trump, tu veux dire ! Tiens, pourtant, tu dis qu'il est super top ! Faudrait savoir !  ::roll::

----------


## Ecthelion2

> Ses tweets crer parfois des ractions, par exemple les relations avec la Core du Nord se sont amliors grce  ses tweets.





> C'est  cause des USA qui font chier, comme d'habitude...


Faudrait savoir...

----------


## Ryu2000

> Les USA ? Les USA... Ha ! Trump, tu veux dire !


Trump et les USA sont 2 entits diffrentes.
Trump ne prend pas toutes les dcisions, toutes les dcisions que Trump donne ne sont pas respectes.
Tout ne passe pas par lui. Il y a quand mme plein de lobbys qui entrent en jeu. (tat profond)

Leave North Korea alone.
Donald Trump dfend Kim Jong Un: "nous sommes dans un monde de missiles"



> Le prsident amricain a dclar: Je ne suis pas content mais encore une fois il (le leader nord-coren) ne viole pas laccord. Il faisait ici rfrence  un texte qui interdit le lancement de missiles de longue porte. Trump, qui met rgulirement en avant ses bonnes relations avec Kim Jong Un, na pas mnag ses efforts, jusquici infructueux, pour le persuader dabandonner son arsenal darmes nuclaires.


La Core du Nord ne fait chier personne, ils sont tranquille chez eux, ils essaient juste de survivre mais il faut quand mme montrer au peuple que le pays a de quoi se dfendre. (l'arsenal de la Core du Nord ne reprsente rien face aux USA)
La Core du Nord n'est pas une menace, elle ne va pas se mettre  attaquer un pays... Il n'y a pas de quoi s'inquiter, le seul problme l-bas c'est qu'il y a un manque de matire premire car le pays ne peut pas commercer normalement...  ::(: 
Ce manque de ressource rend le pays colo.




> Tiens, pourtant, tu dis qu'il est super top ! Faudrait savoir !


Je pense que Trump n'est pas pire que Bush, Obama et surtout Hillary.
J'ai un tout petit peu de sympathie pour Trump car a fait chier tout le monde qu'il ait atteint le poste de prsident. Jespre qu'il sera rlu  ::mouarf:: 
Voir la tte des journalistes quand les rsultats sont tombs c'tait magnifique.  ::mrgreen:: 

En plus Trump essaie de crer des emplois aux USA et j'avais jamais vu un prsident faire a.

----------


## halaster08

> Les USA ? Les USA... Ha ! Trump, tu veux dire ! Tiens, pourtant, tu dis qu'il est super top ! Faudrait savoir !





> Faudrait savoir...


Non s'il vous plait, ne le relancez pas sur les illuminatis qui contrle secrtement les USA dans l'ombre ds que son chouchou fait de la merde.

edit: trop tard ...

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Non s'il vous plait, ne le relancez pas sur les illuminatis qui contrle secrtement les USA dans l'ombre ds que son chouchou fait de la merde.





> Trump et les USA sont 2 entits diffrentes.
> Trump ne prend pas toutes les dcisions, toutes les dcisions que Trump donne ne sont pas respectes.
> Tout ne passe pas par lui. Il y a quand mme plein de lobbys qui entrent en jeu. (tat profond)


Trop tard !  ::mouarf::

----------


## virginieh

> Non s'il vous plait, ne le relancez pas sur les illuminatis qui contrle secrtement les USA dans l'ombre ds que son chouchou fait de la merde.
> 
> edit: trop tard ...


Puis il va nous expliquer que au moins Trump il veut utiliser les armes nuclaires que pour faire des trucs bien comme dtruire les tornades :p

----------


## Invit

> Puis il va nous expliquer que au moins Trump il veut utiliser les armes nuclaires que pour faire des trucs bien comme dtruire les tornades :p



C'est pas a ? C'est pourtant ce qu'on m'a appris  la JAPD  ::aie:: 
 ::dehors::

----------


## David_g

> Trump et les USA sont 2 entits diffrentes.
> Trump ne prend pas toutes les dcisions, toutes les dcisions que Trump donne ne sont pas respectes.
> Tout ne passe pas par lui. Il y a quand mme plein de lobbys qui entrent en jeu. (tat profond)


Du coup je ne vois si c'est l' tat profond qui contrle rellement le pays en quoi cela aurait si problmatique d'avoir hilary clinton (mis  part, qu'on aurait eu moins de btises dites sans arrt, de clash de toutes les institutions etc, moins de jour de golf (mais bon comme a lui rapporte de l'argent d'aller en vacances jouer au golf, il aurait tord de s'en priver)).

----------


## Ryu2000

> Puis il va nous expliquer que au moins Trump il veut utiliser les armes nuclaires que pour faire des trucs bien comme dtruire les tornades :p


Alors dj les armes nuclaires ce n'est pas pour tre utilis, c'est le concept M.A.D (Mutual assured destruction ou quilibre de la terreur en franais), si un pays envoie une bombe atomique le pays cible en envoie une avant d'tre touch et tout est dtruit.
Il n'y a que les USA qui ont utilis la bombe atomique sur des civils (pour forcer le Japon  se rendre sans condition).

Trump dit un truc et les spcialistes lui rpondent, au lieu de demander aux spcialistes avant de parler, au final a gagne du temps (c'est un peu le principe "prcher le faux pour savoir le vrai", tout le monde aime dire  Trump qu'il raconte une connerie)
Pour lutter contre les ouragans, Trump suggre de les frapper avec une bombe atomique



> Selon Axios, Donald Trump avait dj demand une premire fois, en 2017, si son administration devait bombarder des ouragans pour les empcher de toucher terre. Dans cette conversation, le prsident n'avait pas voqu l'emploi ventuel de bombes nuclaires, prcise le site. La Maison blanche n'a pas voulu commenter les affirmations d'Axios. "L'objectif" d'arrter les ouragans "n'est pas mauvais", a toutefois soulign, sous couvert d'anonymat, un haut responsable de l'administration, sans confirmer si les propos rapports par Axios avaient t tenus par le prsident. 
> 
> L'ide qu'aurait avanc Donald Trump n'est pas nouvelle, prcise toutefois Axios. *Elle a t initialement mise dans les annes 1950 par un scientifique qui travaillait pour le gouvernement amricain, sous la prsidence de Dwight Eisenhower. Depuis, l'ide resurgit rgulirement, bien qu'il y ait un consensus scientifique pour dire que cela ne marcherait pas.* Dans le doute, l'administration Nationale ocanique et atmosphrique amricaine a publi un communiqu sur son site afin d'expliquer pourquoi c'tait une mauvaise ide.
> https://twitter.com/Numbr1critic/sta...87530841513985





> Non s'il vous plait, ne le relancez pas sur les illuminatis qui contrle secrtement les USA dans l'ombre


Un prsident n'a pas le pouvoir absolu, il ne peut pas faire ce qu'il veut. C'est plus compliqu que a. (parfois un gouvernement peut faire passer quelque chose par la force, comme Manuel Valls qui a utilis 6 fois le 49.3)
Je ne pense pas que les illuminatis existent par contre les banques, l'industrie de l'armement, l'AIPAC, existent.

----------


## Ryu2000

Il y a un journaliste qui pense que Macron fait du Trump :
Rentre 2019 : Emmanuel Macron est devenu "imprvisible" selon Olivier Bost



> Sur l'accord Mercosur-UE par exemple, l'accord de libre-change entre l'Union europenne et l'Amrique du Sud, Emmanuel Macron a dcid ce week-end qu'il n'en voulait plus, comme a. De manire trs virulente, il a accus Jar Bolsonaro, le Prsident brsilien, d'avoir menti. En juin, il disait encore le plus grand bien du Mercosur. 
> 
> *Ce revirement brutal,  cause des incendies en Amazonie, a fortement dplu  l'Allemagne qui veut de cet accord. Emmanuel Macron a dcid de faire cavalier seul alors qu'il vantait encore deux semaines avant une Europe forte et unie sur tous les sujets.* 
> 
> En fait, c'est la diplomatie du coup de tte. L'autre exemple est l'histoire de la visite du ministre iranien des Affaires trangres ce dimanche 25 aot au soir : "oh, tiens, surprise, il vient d'atterrir  Biarritz pour parler du nuclaire". L, c'est un coup d'clat, presque un coup de poker pour tenter de faire bouger les tats-Unis sur leurs sanctions contre Thran. 
> 
> Il y a un peu de la faon de faire de Donald Trump, en moins virulent et moins populiste de la part d'Emmanuel Macron. Mais la finalit est la mme. Ces coups d'clat permettent d'interpeller les Franais, de les tenir en haleine, comme fait Donald Trump avec les Amricains.

----------


## Marco46

> Un prsident n'a pas le pouvoir absolu, il ne peut pas faire ce qu'il veut. C'est plus compliqu que a.


Je sais pas comment a marche aux USA mais en France si Macron dcide d'aller foutre 50 mgatonnes dans une tornade rien ni personne ne pourra l'arrter c'est lui qui dcide c'est le chef des armes et il n'a aucune validation pralable  obtenir.

Bon sinon pour tes lucubrations sur la Core du Nord on constate simplement que avant que Trump sorte son smartphone :

- La Core du Nord menait des essais nuclaires.
- La Core du Nord effectuait des tirs de missiles.

Aprs que Trump a fait mumuse sur Twitter et les rencontres  journalistes avec Kim bidule :

- La Core du Nord mne des essais nuclaires.
- La Core du Nord effectue des tirs de missiles.

La seule diffrence c'est que Trump donne l'image au dbile moyen qui dispose d'une carte d'lecteur amricaine (et ils sont nombreux) qu'il a repris la main avec cette partie de l'axe du mal et en contrepartie Kim machin donne l'impression  ses esclaves qu'il deale  galit avec l'oncle Sam.

C'est du Win/Win mais c'est seulement de la com. Point de vue gopolitique / gostratgique ya pas un orteil qui a boug.

----------


## Ryu2000

> c'est lui qui dcide c'est le chef des armes


Ouais alors pour lancer une bombe atomique peut-tre, mais pour plein d'autre chose le prsident n'a pas le pouvoir absolu.
Dj il y a une histoire de sparation des pouvoirs : lgislatif, excutif, judiciaire. Le prsident ne contrle pas ces 3 choses.
Le gouvernement US a souvent mis des btons dans les roues de Trump, il a essay de faire plein de choses et on lui a empch.

===

Il y a un avocat qui trouve que Macron ne ressent pas de compassion pour les gilets jaunes :
Pas de "violences irrparables" contre les "gilets jaunes" selon Emmanuel Macron : des mots "terribles" et "dangereux", selon la Ligue des droits de l'homme



> "Que penseriez-vous d'un homme qui, face aux familles de ces personnes mortes, mutiles, qui ont perdu un membre ou un il, leur dirait qu'il n'y a pas eu de violences irrparables ?" *L'avocat "ne pense pas qu'il y ait un vritable mea culpa"*. Il voque plutt "une reconnaissance  pas feutrs" mais qui carte toute "compassion pour les victimes du mouvement".

----------


## halaster08

Je suis tomb par hasard sur un truc assez tonnant:



> Le prsident du groupe LREM  l'Assemble nationale, Gilles Le Gendre, a d'ores et dj prvenu que les parlementaires de la majorit auront "une libert de vote", prcisant toutefois que la rforme "sera adopte".


Je ne parle pas du fond de la rforme, c'est pas le sujet ici, mais de la tournure de la phrase qui m'interpelle, elle est o la libert de vote si de toute faon la reforme est adopte ?
C'est comme si on disait  un mec: "vous aurez un procs quitable, au cours duquel vous serez reconnu coupable"
A quoi servent les dputs si les rforme sont dj adoptes avant les votes ? Je comprends mieux pourquoi ils veulent rduire le nombre de parlementaire ...
J'ai vraiment du mal avec la "dmocratie" faon LREM 

https://www.developpez.net/forums/ne...5188&noquote=1

----------


## Gunny

"La dmocratie oui, on est pour la dmocratie ! Mais est-ce une dmocratie si les gens continuent de voter contre nous ? On nous empche de faire notre travail !"

----------


## Ryu2000

> A quoi servent les dputs si les rforme sont dj adoptes avant les votes ?


Quand un dput LREM n'est pas d'accord avec le vote du parti, il a le droit de s'abstenir.
Ceta : record de contestation chez les dputs LREM, avec 52 abstentions et 9 contre



> La ratification mardi 23 juillet du controvers trait de libre-change entre lUE et le Canada (Ceta) par lAssemble nationale a donn lieu  un record de contestations dans les rangs LREM.
> 
> *La majorit des dputs LREM prsents a (videmment) vot pour* mais 52 dentre eux se sont abstenus et surtout 9 ont vot contre le texte.
> 
> Le prcdent record, le scrutin sur la proposition de loi dite  anticasseurs , dbut fvrier, avait donn lieu  50 abstentions mais aucun lu LREM navait vot contre. Et lors de ladoption de la loi asile et immigration, en aot 2018, 11 dputs LREM staient abstenus et une avait vot contre.

----------


## virginieh

> Je suis tomb par hasard sur un truc assez tonnant:
> 
> Je ne parle pas du fond de la rforme, c'est pas le sujet ici, mais de la tournure de la phrase qui m'interpelle, elle est o la libert de vote si de toute faon la reforme est adopte ?
> C'est comme si on disait  un mec: "vous aurez un procs quitable, au cours duquel vous serez reconnu coupable"
> A quoi servent les dputs si les rforme sont dj adoptes avant les votes ? Je comprends mieux pourquoi ils veulent rduire le nombre de parlementaire ...
> J'ai vraiment du mal avec la "dmocratie" faon LREM 
> 
> https://www.developpez.net/forums/ne...5188&noquote=1


Ca date pas de LREM hein, les dputs ne sont la que pour voter dans le sens de leur parti.

----------


## Ecthelion2

Ca on le savait dj, la petite diffrence avec LREM, c'est que ne pas suivre les ordres, pouvaient te valoir ta place. C'est bien pour cela que LREM vient se justifier en disant "qu'ils auront une libert de vote" maintenant, c'est  cause des quelques prcdents depuis le dbut du mandat o certains se sont fait exclure du groupe pour ne pas avoir vot dans le bon sens et du bazar que cela a donn dans la presse.

----------


## Marco46

> Quand un dput LREM n'est pas d'accord avec le vote du parti, il a le droit de s'abstenir.


C'est une violation manifeste de la constitution. Un dput reprsente la nation toute entire. S'il vote en fonction de consignes de parti son vote doit devenir nul.

'fin bref c'est comme a depuis que les lgislatives ont t places juste aprs les prsidentielles, la sparation des pouvoirs entre excutif et lgislatif n'existe plus.

----------


## Ryu2000

> C'est une violation manifeste de la constitution.


Je ne connais pas les lois, mais apparemment a passe un peu prs :
Les dputs LREM ont-ils sign pour tre des godillots ? (14 juin 2017)



> Une rgle pour tous
> Le dsormais prsident avait annonc la couleur pendant la campagne prsidentielle : *il naccepterait pas les voix divergentes dans son camp*. Dans un discours au mois de janvier, il expliquait qu'*aucun candidat investi ne pourra[it] exprimer de dsaccord avec le cur de notre projet*. Puis, un mois plus tard, il prvenait sur France Inter : Chaque candidat qui sera investi signera avec moi le contrat avec la nation. *Cest--dire quil sengage  voter  mes cts les grands projets, cest--dire  soutenir notre projet. Il ny a pas de frondeurs []. Il ny a pas dopportunisme, il ny a pas des gens qui peuvent tre investis en disant "eh bien moi, sur le cur de votre projet [] je ne suis pas daccord, je ne le voterai pas". Cest ce quon vit depuis vingt ans.* Et ce souci de discipline ne la visiblement pas quitt aprs son lection. Nous allons avoir beaucoup dlus, presque trop, plus de 400. Il va falloir les encadrer pour viter le foutoir, aurait dclar Macron, cit par le Canard enchan juste avant le premier tour.
> 
> Sur France Inter, le porte-parole du gouvernement, Christophe Castaner, est lui aussi venu rappeler mercredi aux futurs dputs LREM que *quand une dcision collective est prise, et elle le sera au niveau du groupe pour lAssemble nationale, elle doit tre la rgle pour tous* tout en admettant que sur 400, il pourra y avoir une, deux, trois personnes qui fassent office de frondeurs au sein de la majorit.


L en gros les dputs LREM n'ont pas le soutenir l'ide d'un autre groupe (mme si l'ide est compltement compatible avec les valeurs d'LREM).
Les dputs LREM interdits de cosigner des amendements ou des propositions de lois issus dautres groupes parlementaires (12 juillet 2017)



> Dans le "nouveau monde" post-lection dEmmanuel Macron, la nouvelle faon de faire de la politique ressemble parfois  sy mprendre  lancienne. Depuis que la majorit de La Rpublique en marche, avec ses nombreux no-dputs, a pos ses sacoches  lAssemble nationale, les critiques fusent ainsi sur leur silence en commission et leur ct "godillot".
> 
> Mme le rglement intrieur du groupe LREM prsid par Richard Ferrand donne un got de dj-vu en politique, obligeant les dputs macronistes  suivre les consignes de vote du groupe,  ne pas voquer ce quil se dit en runion de groupe et  *ne pas collaborer avec les autres groupes parlementaires*.


Comment a vote, un dput du  nouveau monde  ?



> Les dputs LREM sont-ils vraiment aux ordres ? Les Insoumis, dans l'opposition bute ? Aprs un an de lgislature,  l'Obs  vous propose de passer au crible les principaux votes de la prsidence Macron.


====
Les gens qui ne sont pas content du vote d'un dput peuvent toujours faire part de leur mcontentement :
Menac pour avoir vot en faveur du Ceta, le dput Jol Giraud rpond



> Il est reproch  lancien maire de LArgentire-la-Besse, qualifi de pourri, vendu, voyou, davoir *vendu les leveurs bovins des Hautes-Alpes pour que les Allemands puissent vendre leurs bagnoles au Canada*, comme [il a] vendu les leveurs de moutons pour plaire aux colos amis des loups".
> 
> Le Ceta prvoit la suppression de 98 % des droits de douane sur les produits changs entre le Canada et lUE. *Les agriculteurs craignent notamment une concurrence dloyale et dnoncent la diffrence de normes sanitaires. Le Canada autorise par exemple llevage de bufs nourris aux antibiotiques ou  la farine animale, contrairement aux pays europens.*

----------


## Marco46

> Je ne connais pas les lois, mais apparemment a passe un peu prs :


C'est pas une question de loi, c'est la constitution. Ce que demande Ferrand aux dputs affilis LREM est inconstitutionnel. C'est parfaitement clair dans le texte. Mais on a atteint un tel niveau de dliquescence et d'ignorance des institutions que a ne choque personne.

Si les dputs ne peuvent plus dcider en leur me et conscience de savoir si telle ou telle loi est dans l'intrt de la France ils n'ont plus de raison d'tre. Ils ne sont plus qu'une chambre d'enregistrement des dcisions de l'excutif. C'est une violation de la sparation des pouvoirs.

----------


## Jipt

> C'est une violation de la sparation des pouvoirs.


Et qui on est, nous, pour y changer quelque chose ? Je veux dire, quel pouvoir avons-nous pour remettre le train sur les rails ?

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Et qui on est, nous, pour y changer quelque chose ? Je veux dire, quel pouvoir avons-nous pour remettre le train sur les rails ?


En votant pour des gens qui veulent rellement changer les choses, comme une Constitution qui ne veut plus rien dire. Changeons de constitution.

----------


## BenoitM

> C'est une violation manifeste de la constitution. Un dput reprsente la nation toute entire. S'il vote en fonction de consignes de parti son vote doit devenir nul.


Euh non c'est du grand n'importe quoi.
Un lu represente ceux qui ont vot pour lui
1) Les dput sont lu par region donc ne represente pas toute la nation
2) Ils sont lu sous la banire d'un parti donc ca me semble logique qu'il vote ce que pense le parti

----------


## GR3lh442kR

> Euh non c'est du grand n'importe quoi.
> Un lu represente ceux qui ont vot pour lui
> 1) Les dput sont lu par region donc ne represente pas toute la nation
> 2) Ils sont lu sous la banire d'un parti donc ca me semble logique qu'il vote ce que pense le parti


Dans ce cas la  quoi servent ils ? pourquoi on les payes ? pour appuyer sur le bouton comme on le leur a dit ? Autant faire voter les partis directement en pondrant leurs votes en fonction des scores aux lgislatives.
Les dputs ils votent en fonction de ce que leur disent les gens qu'ils reprsentent dans leurs circonscriptions, pas en fonction de ce que le parti dcide.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Euh non c'est du grand n'importe quoi.
> Un lu represente ceux qui ont vot pour lui
> 1) Les dput sont lu par region donc ne represente pas toute la nation
> 2) Ils sont lu sous la banire d'un parti donc ca me semble logique qu'il vote ce que pense le parti


On a dj eu cette discussion avec Marco, j'tais dans la mme logique que toi. Mais, je pense que Marco a raison (comme quoi, les discussions, si elles sont menes avec intelligence, peuvent faire changer d'opinion, mme des gens obtus comme moi  :;): ).

----------


## Invit

> Un lu represente ceux qui ont vot pour lui


What ?! Dans ce cas les lois qu'ils votent ne s'appliquent qu' eux



> 1) Les dput sont lu par region donc ne represente pas toute la nation


Si si, les lois qu'ils votent s'appliquent  l'chelle de la nation, donc c'est ce qu'ils reprsentent.



> 2) Ils sont lu sous la banire d'un parti donc ca me semble logique qu'il vote ce que pense le parti


Non, a va  l'encontre du principe mme de la dmocratie. Le vote (y compris le vote des dputs) est _personnel_. Il n'est pas encadr. Punir un dput (autrement que par le biais du suffrage) parce qu'il a vot selon ses convictions personnelles, c'est la mme chose que punir un citoyen pour le mme motif.

----------


## Ecthelion2

> Les dputs il votent en fonction de ce que *leur disent les gens qu'il reprsentent dans leurs circonscriptions*, pas en fonction de ce que le parti dcide.


Certes, mais si ils sont dputs, c'est que les gens de leur circonscription ont vot majoritairement *pour la liste de leur parti*. *Parti qui prsentait un programme spcifique*. En lisant un dput LREM on se doute bien qu'il va faire du LREM, si tu vote pour un dput LFI, il va faire majoritairement du LFI, etc. etc.

Ce que vous dites serait valable si tous les dputs taient sans tiquettes, mais cela montre bien les limites du fonctionnement actuel. Le dput encart LREM, qui a toute sa com' et son programme fait par LREM, bah oui, il va voter dans le sens LREM, le parti lui paie pas sa campagne pour qu'il vote dans l'autre sens.

On a dj discut de cela le mois dernier ou un peu avant, pour moi les dputs devraient tre sans tiquettes, avoir leur propre programme, et payer la com' de leur poche, et l oui, on pourrait demander qu'ils votent selon leur circonscription, car ils n'auraient de compte  rendre qu' leurs lecteurs et strictement qu' leurs lecteurs. Et oui, il faudrait effectivement change le calendrier des lections.

Alors oui, c'est peut-tre inconstitutionnel par rapport  un truc crit y'a X dizaines d'annes pour lequel la majorit des gens s'accordent  dire qu'il en faudrait une nouvelle, mais dj quand on en a parl l'autre fois, Marco a admis qu'il n'y avait pas de recours puisque mme saisir le conseil constitutionnel demandait des dmarches trs lourdes ayant peut de chances d'aboutir (et puis il faudrait tre sot pour croire que des anciens prsidents vont dclarer anti-constitutionnel un truc dont ils ont eux-mmes profit durant leur mandat...). 

Comme je disais l'autre fois, et comme le redit un peu Jipt, ce n'est pas une question que cela ne choque pas, c'est qu'au final, on ne sait pas trop quoi y faire...

----------


## Ecthelion2

> Si si, les lois qu'ils votent s'appliquent  l'chelle de la nation, donc c'est ce qu'ils reprsentent.





> Les dputs ils votent en fonction de ce que leur disent les gens qu'ils reprsentent dans leurs circonscriptions


Dcidez-vous :p

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Certes, mais si ils sont dputs, c'est que les gens de leur circonscription ont vot majoritairement *pour la liste de leur parti*. *Parti qui prsentait un programme spcifique*. En lisant un dput LREM on se doute bien qu'il va faire du LREM, si tu vote pour un dput LFI, il va faire majoritairement du LFI, etc. etc.


Tu n'as pas tord sur le fond. Mais, mettons que je sois un dput LFI, et que LFI refuse de voter une loi de Macron, qui correspond  la philosophie de LFI, uniquement parce que c'est le gouvernement de Macron qui la propose. Mme si LFI au pouvoir aurait fait la mme loi, le parti dcide de voter contre, juste parce que c'est Macron qui la propose.

Dsol, dans ce cas, le dput doit prendre ses responsabilits et se dsolidariser de son parti, pour cette fois, pour le bien du pays et parce que c'est ce pour quoi il a t lu.

J'ai pris l'exemple dans ce sens, mais on peut le retourner dans tous les sens, pour tous les partis et tous les gouvernements.

----------


## Invit

> Dcidez-vous :p


En fait, ils sont lus par circonscription au suffrage direct. Une fois cette lection termine, chacun d'entre eux reprsente tous les citoyens franais (puisque le champ d'application de l'Assemble nationale est la France). Ce n'est pas comme le Maire qui est lu  l'chelle de la commune.
Si les membres de la circonscription du dput sont contre une loi, le dput en tient compte, puisque ce sont ses lecteurs et que c'est l qu'il fait campagne. Mais s'ils pense que les membres de sa circonscription ont tort, rien ne l'y oblige, parce qu'il n'est pas suppos tre l'homme de paille de ses lecteurs (auquel cas il ne servirait  rien, un vote direct conviendrait trs bien), pas plus qu'il n'est suppos tre l'homme de paille de son parti (ce qui serait pour le moins malsain et dangereux). C'est le principe du caractre personnel du vote (tabli par la Constitution).  lui aprs d'expliquer son choix et de convaincre ses lecteurs du bien-fond de sa dcision.

----------


## GR3lh442kR

> En fait, ils sont lus par circonscription au suffrage direct. Une fois cette lection termine, chacun d'entre eux reprsente tous les citoyens franais (puisque le champ d'application de l'Assemble nationale est la France). Ce n'est pas comme le Maire qui est lu  l'chelle de la commune.
> Si les membres de la circonscription du dput sont contre une loi, le dput en tient compte, puisque ce sont ses lecteurs. Mais s'ils pense que les membres de sa circonscription ont tort, rien ne l'y oblige.


Sur wikipedia, ils ajoutent que : chaque dput agit et parle au nom de l'intrt gnral et non pas au nom d'un parti politique.
La source qu'ils citent (le site de l'assemble nationale)  t modifie depuis.

https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/D%C3%A..._fran%C3%A7ais

----------


## Marco46

> Euh non c'est du grand n'importe quoi.
> Un lu represente ceux qui ont vot pour lui
> 1) Les dput sont lu par region donc ne represente pas toute la nation
> 2) Ils sont lu sous la banire d'un parti donc ca me semble logique qu'il vote ce que pense le parti


Article 27 : 




> Tout mandat impratif est nul.
> 
> Le droit de vote des membres du Parlement est personnel.
> 
> La loi organique peut autoriser exceptionnellement la dlgation de vote. Dans ce cas, nul ne peut recevoir dlgation de plus dun mandat.


a veut dire que si tu votes pour une loi parce que ton parti te l'as demand alors ton vote est nul.

Tiens en effectuant une recherche littrale sur le contenu je suis tomb sur un checknews de lib datant de 2018 qui explique exactement la mme chose que moi.

J'ai dj eu l'occasion de le dire ici, je suis contre le suffrage universel. Ou plutt je suis contre le fait qu'il soit donn automatiquement. Par exemple je trouve anormal que BenoitM soit autoris  voter aux lgislatives puisqu'il ne comprend rien  ce qu'il vote.

Le droit de vote devrait sacqurir d'une manire ou d'une autre. On a dj essay le suffrage censitaire sur la base de l'argent en partant du principe que ceux qui avaient du pognon taient plus intelligent, c'tait une grosse connerie. Il reste  trouver autre chose.

----------


## fredoche

> J'ai dj eu l'occasion de le dire ici, je suis contre le suffrage universel. Ou plutt je suis contre le fait qu'il soit donn automatiquement. Par exemple je trouve anormal que BenoitM soit autoris  voter aux lgislatives puisqu'il ne comprend rien  ce qu'il vote.


lui, "dans son pays", c'est encore mieux c'est vote obligatoire, sous peine d'amende

----------


## rawsrc

> 2) Ils sont lu sous la banire d'un parti donc ca me semble logique qu'il vote ce que pense le parti


Euh, poussons la logique : donc si le parti est majoritaire et en vertu de ta conception des choses, on pourrait donc supprimer le vote.
Il ne sert plus  rien et l'assemble n'est plus qu'un simple bureau d'enregistrement.
Donc supprimons l'assemble ! Yeaaahhhh !!!

CQFD

 ::ptdr::

----------


## halaster08

> On a dj essay le suffrage censitaire sur la base de l'argent en partant du principe que ceux qui avaient du pognon taient plus intelligent, c'tait une grosse connerie. Il reste  trouver autre chose.


Y a pire, en 1944 je crois des gens compltement fous ont donn le droit de vote aux femmes, regardez o on en est aujourd'hui ...






Attention le message ci-dessus n'est pas  prendre au 1er degr

----------


## Nita65

> Il ne sert plus  rien et l'assemble n'est plus qu'un simple bureau d'enregistrement.
> Donc supprimons l'assemble ! Yeaaahhhh !!!


Tu en fais une dmonstration par l'absurde, mais ce n'est pas si absurde que a. Depuis le passage (dbile selon moi) du septennat au quinquennat, l'Assemble Nationale ne sert plus  rien, prcisment pour ces raisons-l : le parti prsidentiel est le parti majoritaire, le gouvernement aussi, donc a suit, pictou. 
Entre le Snat et le Conseil Constitutionnel, a fait bien assez d'instances de contrle pour vrifier que le gouvernement ne fait pas compltement n'importe quoi.

C'est d'autant plus envisageable que, de toutes faons, si l'Assemble veut pas, ya toujours le 49-3 et les ordonnances. Macron avait annonc clairement qu'il allait rformer le Code du Travail par ordonnances, a n'a choqu personne (au contraire).

----------


## Jipt

> Le droit de vote devrait sacqurir d'une manire ou d'une autre. On a dj essay le suffrage censitaire sur la base de l'argent en partant du principe que ceux qui avaient du pognon taient plus intelligent, c'tait une grosse connerie. *Il reste  trouver autre chose*.


Le permis de voter, sur la base d'une ducation civique valide par un examen, exactement comme le permis de conduire.

Perso, j'en ai *vraiment* mon gonfle que mon avenir (et celui de mes enfants et celui du reste du monde) soit dpendant du choix effectu par des gens qui vont voter pour untel parce qu'il a de beaux yeux bleus ou que sais-je encore.

----------


## Nita65

> Le permis de voter, sur la base d'une ducation civique valide par un examen, exactement comme le permis de conduire.


Oui mais... 
Il faut toujours pousser un schma  l'extrme pour voir s'il tient la route. 
Donc imagine que demain, un grand mchant (mettons, Hitler) soit lu Prsident de la Rpublique Franaise. Tu fais comment, aprs, pour le virer ? Il n'aura qu' modifier ton "examen" comme a l'arrange, pour empcher tous ses opposants de voter... et il sera rlu ad vitam aeternam ! 
C'est toujours,  mon sens, dangereux de placer une instance technocratique au-dessus du suffrage universel...

----------


## rawsrc

@*Nita65*

non mais c'est quoi ces dmonstrations foireuses ? Si tu lis un mec de la race d'Hitler (ou qu'il arrive au pouvoir par je ne sais quel moyen ou faille), tu crois sincrement que ton examen lui survivra ? Tu crois que la classe politique lui survivra, tu crois que le peuple lui survivra ?
Tout est fragile en ce bas monde et actuellement tellement de choses ne tiennent plus qu' un fil... C'en est effrayant.

----------


## Jipt

> Donc imagine que demain, un grand mchant (mettons, Hitler) *soit lu* Prsident de la Rpublique Franaise.


Sauf que dans mon hypothse de dpart, ce sont des gens duqus, sachant jauger les tenants et les aboutissants de leurs actes qui votent, donc mha trs peu de chance qu'un tel gugusse soit lu. Ou alors y a plus qu' se flinguer.

----------


## MABROUKI

> Jipt
> Sauf que dans mon hypothse de dpart, ce sont des gens duqus, sachant jauger les tenants et les aboutissants de leurs actes qui votent, donc mha trs peu de chance qu'un tel gugusse soit lu. Ou alors y a plus qu' se flinguer.


Voil qui est bien dit .....conformment  ce vieil adage arabe "si lautorit est donne  des gens qui ne la mritent pas ,alors le jour du jugement dernier est proche "(jugement dernier =fin du monde )...
version arabe "idha ousnida el amrou ligheiri ehlihi ,fa antadhir essaa"

----------


## Jipt

> " si lautorit est donne  des gens qui ne la mritent pas, alors le jour du jugement dernier est proche " (jugement dernier = fin du monde)...


Tout s'explique !  ::ccool:: 
tant entendu qu'ici comme partout ailleurs nous sommes gouverns par des charlots manipulateurs des lecteurs, je comprends mieux pourquoi le monde part en sucette !

----------


## Ryu2000

Sinon il y a un autre truc marrant avec les votes des dputs, c'est que parfois les pires lois sont vot en "secret" pendant les vacances  6h du matin avec peu de dputs prsent.

Comment les dputs contournent le rglement de l'assemble pour voter mme en tout petit comit



> L'Assemble nationale a examin, en premire lecture, la loi sur le secret des affaires, le 28 mars 2018. *Malgr l'enjeu, 68 dputs taient prsents, soit seulement 12 % de l'effectif!* Le texte a finalement t adopt avec 46 voix pour et 20 voix contre...
> 
> *Ce n'est pas la premire fois qu'une loi de cette importance est vote par une poigne de dputs ou de snateurs*. Certains parlementaires assument d'ailleurs compltement de scher l'hmicycle,  l'instar de la dpute Marine Brenier (LR) qui, en plein vote de la loi asile et immigration, tweete une photo de la plage de Nice.
> 
> L'opinion publique est rgulirement choque par cet absentisme massif. Le Parlement semble, en effet, tre le seul endroit o il est possible de voter sans avoir un minimum de prsents.  titre de comparaison, un conseil municipal ne peut dlibrer valablement que "lorsque la majorit de ses membres en exercice est prsente".
> 
> Les rgles qui fixent les modalits de vote de l'Assemble nationale et du Snat figurent dans leur rglement. Celui de la chambre basse annonce que "l'Assemble est toujours en nombre pour dlibrer" tandis que celui de la chambre haute proclame que "le vote est valable, quel que soit le nombre des votants"!
> 
> Mais, contrairement  ce que pourrait laisser penser ces principes poss ds 1959, un quorum est bel et bien prvu dans les rglements: la majorit absolue du nombre des dputs (soit 289 sur 577) ou des snateurs (soit 175 sur 348) est ainsi ncessaire pour la validit des votes...
> ...


Comment la privatisation d'ADP a-t-elle pu tre vote  6 heures du matin avec 45 dputs prsents ?



> Ainsi, samedi matin, les 45 votants taient en nombre suffisant pour voter, mme sils reprsentaient que 7,8% de leffectif total. A noter qu'au moins 46 dputs taient prsents en tout. Francis Vercamer, dput du Nord et prsident de la sance, ne pouvait pas participer au vote.


Les dputs ne perdent pas tant que a quand ils sont absents :
Non, les dputs ne perdent pas un tiers de leur salaire s'ils ne sigent pas rgulirement



> Et c'est faux ! Le rglement de lassemble est clair : au-del de deux absences mensuelles aux runions de commission du mercredi matin, une retenue de 25% doit tre applique sur lindemnit du dput mais lindemnit de fonction. Qui n'est quun lment de lindemnit totale du parlementaire qui s'lve  1426 euros exactement. Donc 25%, cela fait 357 euros brut : voil ce qui sera retir aux absentistes : *ce nest pas un tiers, mais 5% exactement de leur indemnit totale qui est de 7 140 euros et encore hein, je ninclue pas dans le calcul les 6000 euros et quelques quils touchent en plus pour leurs frais de reprsentation.*
> 
> 5%, ce n'est pas trs dissuasif. Reste  savoir si le rglement est appliqu. Claude Bartolone laffirme mais impossible dobtenir de ses services ou de ceux de lAssemble la moindre confirmation chiffre. Ils ont aussi refus de nous donner le nombre de dputs sanctionns, de communiquer le montant global des retenues En clair il faut croire ladministration sur parole, avec Maxime Laurent qui travaille avec moi sur cette chronique, nous avons tent de vrifier. Selon nos calculs, avec une trentaine de runions obligatoires et deux absences par mois autorises, 75 dputs au moins auraient d tre sanctionns en 2016, mais ceux que nous avons appels, non, ne lont pas tous t.


=====
Etienne Chouard pense qu'il faudrait un systme sans parti.
Un dput peut toujours ne pas respecter la direction du parti et dire que c'tait une erreur :
Est-ce que Mlenchon s'est tromp 266 fois de vote lorsqu'il tait eurodput ?



> Daprs le site europen votewatch.eu, qui observe la vie parlementaire, Jean-Luc Mlenchon a bien indiqu stre tromp de vote 266 fois (sur 4 424) en trois ans, cest--dire lors de son deuxime mandat (il a quitt son sige aprs avoir t lu aux lgislatives de 2017). Il tait de loin en tte de cette liste lorsquil tait encore dput, prcise le site. Au total, 100 dputs [sur 751] ont corrig leur vote plus de cinquante fois au cours de leur mandat, ajoute Votewatch. Les erreurs de vote, comme dit Franois Asselineau, ou plutt corrections de vote, peuvent tre signales par un dput europen pour tre inscrites sur la liste des rsultats. Cependant, elles sont symboliques, car elles ne modifient pas le rsultat du scrutin, comme lindique Franois Asselineau.


Vote par erreur de Mlenchon : comment un dput peut-il se tromper ?



> Lors du vote de la loi Pacte, jeudi, le leader des Insoumis a vot accidentellement pour le texte prsent par le gouvernement. Ce nest pas une premire  lAssemble.

----------


## benjani13

Je ne suis pas pour le permis de voter, car, je ne vois pas de manire objective de choisir qui est apte  voter ou non. Qu'allons nous vrifier? La capacit  recracher par cur son cours d'ducation civique? La capacit  raisonner? J'ai crois bon nombre de gens non diplms qui ont un discours et une rflexion trs intelligent mais de l  la mettre sur le papier se serait difficile pour eux. Au contraire d'autres savent trs bien crire de belles dissertation en brodant sans une once de rflexion propre.

Peut tre qu'il faudrait prendre le problme  l'envers, faire en sorte qu'on ne puisse plus voter pour le paquet de lessive qu'on nous a vendu  la tl. Interdisons tous marketing des candidats aux lections. Les couvertures de Paris Match avec le couple parfait Macron, interdit! Il y a bien un contrle du temps de paroles des candidats dans les mdias, pourquoi il n'y a pas un contrle du nombre de fois o on voit leurs tronches? Autorisons au maximum les meetings, peut tre un dbat tl. Qu'ils mettent en accs leurs programmes, et on choisira, point. 

Aussi, arrtons avec les "petits candidats". Chaque candidat  eu ses 500 signatures, certains plus facilement que d'autres. Mais  partir de ce moment ils doivent tre  galit totale.

Pour finir, arrtons avec le vote uninominale  deux tours. Faisons par exemple un vote  un seul tour avec un bulletin ou l'on peut attribuer une note de 1  10  chaque candidat. Celui qui obtient la meilleur moyenne est lu. Ainsi plus de vote stratgique, plus de compromission. On pourrait ainsi exprimer rellement son avis.

PS: J'ai videmment oubli l'interdiction pure et simple des sondages d'opinions sur les lections.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Je ne suis pas pour le permis de voter, car, je ne vois pas de manire objective de choisir qui est apte  voter ou non.


Le problme c'est que ce sera le pouvoir qui dcidera qui va voter, donc PS/UMP/LREM donneraient le droit de vote aux gens qui votent PS/UMP/LREM, comme a on est certains que les choses ne changeront jamais et qu'on continuera toujours dans la mme ligne.
Si la Russie, la Syrie, le Venezuela donnaient des permis de voter a vous choquerait, cette ide est choquante quelque soit le pays.




> La capacit  raisonner?


Au contraire le pouvoir veut des gens btes et manipulable, Macron a pass le premier tour, les lecteurs ne sont pas des flches...




> Au contraire d'autres savent trs bien crire de belles dissertation en brodant sans une once de rflexion propre.


a me fait penser  a ( partir de 6:30) :






> Peut tre qu'il faudrait prendre le problme  l'envers, faire en sorte qu'on ne puisse plus voter pour le paquet de lessive qu'on nous a vendu  la tl. Interdisons tous marketing des candidats aux lections. Les couvertures de Paris Match avec le couple parfait Macron, interdit!


Si des milliardaires perdent de l'argent en achetant des journaux c'est pour manipuler le peuple afin qu'il vote PS/UMP/LREM.
Ils n'arrteront pas, les riches qui possdent les mdias ont plus de pouvoir que les partis politiques.




> Aussi, arrtons avec les "petits candidats". Chaque candidat  eu ses 500 signatures, certains plus facilement que d'autres. Mais  partir de ce moment ils doivent tre  galit totale.


Ouais en principe lors de la campagne de 2017, Jacques Cheminade, Philippe Poutou, Nathalie Arthaud, Jean Lassalle, Franois Asselineau, Nicolas Dupont-Aignan auraient du tre autant prsent et autant respect que Macron dans les mdias.
Au final les mdias ont t beaucoup plus sympa avec Macron qu'avec Jacques Cheminade et c'est scandaleux, ce n'est pas dmocratique.
Les mdias en avaient que pour les gros candidats comme Hamon. (mais surtout Macron qui tait de trs trs trs loin le plus mdiatis)

Les sondages devraient tre interdit car ils influencent les votes, les gens se disent "je ne vais pas voter pour ce candidat car les sondages disent qu'il va faire 1%".
Alors que si tout le monde se disait "J'en ai rien  foutre je vote pour le programme que je veux" ce serait plus dmocratique. Je ne vote jamais pour un des favoris au premier tour.




> Pour finir, arrtons avec le vote uninominale  deux tours. Faisons par exemple un vote  un seul tour avec un bulletin ou l'on peut attribuer une note de 1  10  chaque candidat.


Pour la note je ne sais pas...
Je pense qu'il faudrait compter les votes blancs au second tour pour pouvoir dire "la majorit des franais ne veut ni de l'un ni de l'autre".
Au final Macron est au pouvoir  cause de 18,19% des inscrits...

En 2022 on n'aura surement pas mieux que Sarkozy/Hollande/Macron...
Il n'y a pas d'espoir  avoir.  la limite quand la misre sera extrme en France, il y aura peut-tre moyen de faire une rvolution ultra violente, mais on en est encore loin.

----------


## GR3lh442kR

> Sauf que dans mon hypothse de dpart, ce sont des gens duqus, sachant jauger les tenants et les aboutissants de leurs actes qui votent, donc mha trs peu de chance qu'un tel gugusse soit lu. Ou alors y a plus qu' se flinguer.


Donc les gens non duqus deviennent des citoyens de seconde zone, pourquoi pas les mettre en esclavage tant qu'on y est puisqu'ils sont bon qu'a travailler, pas  rflchir (et encore on est bien sympa on les nourris quand mme). C'est pas ton bac+5 qui fait de toi quelqu'un de bien, a va juste produire une classe suprieure aux autre qui agira encore une fois uniquement dans son propre intrt et non dans lintrt gnral.

Et quand les non sachant voudrons le droit de vote tu leurs enverra les crs ?

Et puis dans ton examen tu vrifies quoi ? parceque les questions seront forcment orientes.
- qu'ils sont bien capitaliste ?
- qu'ils sont bien nationaliste ?
- qu'ils sont bien mondialiste ?
- qu'ils sont bien cologiste ?
- qu'ils sont bien inscrit au parti ?

Je ne pense pas qu'il faille faire voter que les gens duqus, mais plutt donner une ducation  tout le monde. Maintenant quelle ducation donner ? On peux compter sur castaner pour aller montrer  des enfants de 8 ans sur quelles parties du corp on le droit de tirer avec un ldb... vive lducation civique

----------


## benjani13

Ah et c'est trolldi j'ai oubli de vous partager cette info : Science Po va proposer un nouveau cours  la rentre sobrement intitul "Macron". Un sminaire  hautement interactif  et slectif qui s'intressera  l'essor personnel et politique d'Emmanuel Macron, un phnomne  intriguant  et encore  insuffisamment explor . "Sa vie, son uvre, ses chances de rlection... Les tudiants de la prestigieuse cole parisienne pourront tout savoir sur le prsident de la Rpublique."

https://www.lepoint.fr/education/qua...32487_3584.php

----------


## Jipt

Vite vite car je suis press.




> C'est pas ton bac+5 qui fait de toi quelqu'un de bien,


Si a peut te rassurer, je ne l'ai mme pas.
Mais je considre cependant, sans me la pter, que je sais un peu rflchir.




> Donc les gens non duqus deviennent des citoyens de seconde zone, pourquoi pas les mettre en esclavage tant qu'on y est puisqu'ils sont bon qu'a travailler, pas  rflchir (et encore on est bien sympa on les nourris quand mme).


Non, pas de seconde zone, c'est exactement le mme problme qu'avec le permis de conduire et personne ne monte au crneau.
(ceci tant dit, ceux qui ne savent pas conduire roulent quand mme avec des bagnoles sans permis et foutent une m3rd3 immonde sur les routes alors qu'ils devraient prendre les transports en commun, mais c'est un autre dbat).

Ah mais si a dfrise les messieurs-dames qui estiment que nous sommes tous rpubliquement gaux (nivellement par le bas, tiens, vais aller faire un tierc, me remplir de "jaune" ou autre gnle, rentrer tabasser bobonne et engrosser ma fille, je me mets au niveau...), dsol mais j'ai du mal, et je ne veux pas dpendre de la caricature que je viens d'crire pour mon avenir.

Le systme actuel a bien montr ses limites et tu n'as pas dit ce que tu proposais,  part une boutade en forme de pirouette.
Et tu as pris 3 pouces verts, je suis MDR !

----------


## Ryu2000

> Mais *je considre* cependant, sans me la pter, *que je sais* un peu rflchir.


a me rappelle Coluche qui cite Descartes :



> L'intelligence, c'est la chose la mieux rpartie chez les hommes parce que, quoiqu'il en soit pourvu, il a toujours l'impression d'en avoir assez, vu que c'est avec a qu'il juge.


Bon aprs l'intelligence c'est un concept flou... Je ne sais qu'une chose, c'est que je ne sais rien.




> Non, pas de seconde zone, c'est exactement le mme problme qu'avec le permis de conduire et personne ne monte au crneau.


Ce n'est pas comparable, *voter c'est un droit universel*, la seule certification qu'il faut pour voter c'est d'tre un citoyen franais. (pourtant je pensais qu'un gars comme toi tait  fond dans "les valeurs rpublicaines")
En principe la dmocratie c'est le pouvoir au peuple, tout le monde a un vote.
La France ne peut pas refuser  quelqu'un le droit de vote, sinon a en ferait un sous citoyen.

De toute faon une grosse partie de ceux qui ne s'intressent pas  la politique s'abstiennent... Labstention c'est un gros candidat ^^

Conduire c'est dangereux, tu peux trs facilement tuer quelqu'un, alors qu'un vote a ne va pas provoquer de catastrophe...

----------


## Nita65

> Le systme actuel a bien montr ses limites et tu n'as pas dit ce que tu proposais,  part une boutade en forme de pirouette.
> Et tu as pris 3 pouces verts, je suis MDR !


Et un de ces trois pouces vient de moi, car il faut bien avouer que ta proposition, ainsi prsente, prte le flanc  la caricature... 
Tu sais, c'est un souci qui se pose beaucoup dans les pays o "on" prtend/essaie d'instaurer la dmocratie  l'occidentale. On demande de voter  des gens qui n'ont pas la moindre ide de ce qu'est la dmocratie ou la Rpublique (eux, leur souci, c'est d'viter les balles, les bombes, les maladies, et d'avoir  bouffer); qui ne savent pour beaucoup pas lire (alors qu'on leur met des bulletins de vote et des programmes dans les mains... ). 
Jusqu'il y a peu, en France, les majeurs incapables (au sens juridique du terme) et donc sous tutelle taient interdits de vote... on le leur a redonn universellement en 2007 aprs des annes de combat des associations pour les droits des handicaps. Alors voil, quelqu'un a qui on dnie le droit de grer son propre budget, parce qu'il n'en est pas capable, ce quelqu'un a le droit de vote et son bulletin vaut autant que le tien ou mien ou celui de n'importe qui. Mme s'il est objectivement, mdicalement, psychitriquement avr qu'il n'y comprend rien  rien. Pourquoi ? Parce que c'est un citoyen, membre du "peuple"  part entire. En fait je trouve a bien. 

Je crois que le raisonnement qui consiste  *exclure* des gens du droit de vote revient  prendre le problme par le mauvais bout. Ce qu'il faut, c'est inclure le maximum de gens au contraire, et leur donner les moyens de voter en leur me et conscience, en toute libert et en toute connaissance de cause.

----------


## rawsrc

> Ce qu'il faut, c'est inclure le maximum de gens au contraire, et leur donner les moyens de voter en leur me et conscience, en toute libert et en toute connaissance de cause.


C'est beau comme a sur l'cran mais la (dure) ralit te rappelle que c'est tout bonnement irralisable.
Regarde la complexit de notre monde, tu crois que sans une ducation en bton, voire des facilits intellectuelles, tu pourras donner les moyens aux gens de comprendre exactement le pourquoi du vote, les consquences...

Bref, le systme dmocratique  base de vote est  bout de souffle. Plus personne n'y comprend rien, on vote quasiment pour celui qui semble le moins pire ou carrment au p'tit bonheur la chance. Du coup, les gens ne vont plus voter du tout...

Aprs, quand j'tais tudiant, j'ai eu un prof qui nous avait interrog sur le vote de cette manire : 

Supposons que vous ayez 1 milliards de votants et que tous s'expriment  l'occidentale, c'est--dire 49% pour un camp et 51% pour l'autre.
Est-il normal que 510 millions imposent leurs vues aux 490 millions restants ? a se justifie ou c'est ngociable ?  :;):

----------


## Nita65

@rawsrc : 

Que proposes-tu ? 

La question de ton prof est trs pertinente d'un point de vue philosophique, voire de sciences politiques, mais elle mne o ?

----------


## MABROUKI

> Ryu2000
> Ce n'est pas comparable, voter c'est un droit universel, la seule certification qu'il faut pour voter c'est d'tre un citoyen franais. (pourtant je pensais qu'un gars comme toi tait  fond dans "les valeurs rpublicaines")
> En principe la dmocratie c'est le pouvoir au peuple, tout le monde a un vote.
> La France ne peut pas refuser  quelqu'un le droit de vote, sinon a en ferait un sous citoyen.


La dmocratie telle qu'elle existe de nos jours accorde-t-elle le droit de vote mme aux citoyens  attards mentaux et aux dbiles ?
Cela remet sur le tapis le problme pos par Jipt 
Le droit de vote ne devrait pas tre absolu ...
Par exemple celui qui ne paye pas  ses impts devrait tre exclu de ce droit...
Qui est plus important designer celui qui  gouvernera tous les citoyens ou donner le permis de conduire  un citoyen ?

Tout ce qui absolu renferme  la base un vice...

----------


## rawsrc

> @rawsrc : 
> 
> Que proposes-tu ?


L, tu me poses une colle, c'est a le truc : quelle alternative  la dmocratie ?
Ben je n'ai pas la rponse. Sans compter que je n'ai jamais eu trop le temps de pousser la rflexion, donc je passe mon tour.

----------


## Jipt

Bon, c'est trop compliqu et a me gonfle de rpondre, j'ai d'autres chats  fouetter, alors juste deux mots :
1- on supprime l'inscription automatique sur les listes lectorales, et pour chaque scrutin tout citoyen qui veut y participer (donc mme les dbiles profonds qui ne comprennent rien  rien, ou ceux qui se sont exclus de la socit par leur comportement anti-civique et font un petit sjour en zonzon) va s'inscrire, comme a il sera sur la liste que proposera son bureau de vote et sa prsence au scrutin pourra donc tre vrifie/valide.

2- ryu, ce n'est pas la peine de me rpondre (a m'oblige  aller lire tes messages et je retombe sur la mme daube qui m'asphyxie), je t'ai mis en ignor, tu l'as zapp ?
Si tu savais le bien que a fait

----------


## ABCIWEB

> Supposons que vous ayez 1 milliards de votants et que tous s'expriment  l'occidentale, c'est--dire 49% pour un camp et 51% pour l'autre.
> Est-il normal que 510 millions imposent leurs vues aux 490 millions restants ?





> La question de ton prof est trs pertinente d'un point de vue philosophique, voire de sciences politiques, mais elle mne o ?


Elle mne  se poser des questions et c'est un lment primordial de la pdagogie. Elle montre selon moi que la cinquime rpublique est bonne  jeter. Un systme proportionnel  un tour serait beaucoup plus reprsentatif. Peut-tre pas de la proportionnelle intgrale mais ce sont de ses modalits de fonctionnement dont nous devrions discuter aujourd'hui. Les lecteurs se sentiraient plus concerns, mieux reprsents et mieux respects.

On ne sortira pas du systme ploutocratique actuel tant que nous seront coincs dans cette cinquime rpublique. Il est illgitime et anti-dmocratique que nous devions faire un choix liminatoire au second tour plutt qu'un choix d'approbation. Ce pige  con dure depuis trop longtemps. Aux prochaines lections je voterai pour un candidat qui s'engagera  supprimer la cinquime rpublique pour la remplacer par un systme proportionnel. Je ne vois pas d'autre solution pour rtablir la dmocratie en France, de mme pour l'intrt et la lgitimit du systme politique dans son ensemble.

----------


## GR3lh442kR

> Vite vite car je suis press.
> 
> 
> Si a peut te rassurer, je ne l'ai mme pas.
> Mais je considre cependant, sans me la pter, que je sais un peu rflchir.
> 
> 
> Non, pas de seconde zone, c'est exactement le mme problme qu'avec le permis de conduire et personne ne monte au crneau.
> (ceci tant dit, ceux qui ne savent pas conduire roulent quand mme avec des bagnoles sans permis et foutent une m3rd3 immonde sur les routes alors qu'ils devraient prendre les transports en commun, mais c'est un autre dbat).
> ...



Le droit de conduire n'est pas la base de notre socit, je ne crois pas qu'on en fasse rfrence dans la constitution.

Quant  ce que je propose, j'ai bien parl d'apporter une ducation  tous, rien a voir avec le nivellement par le bas.

----------


## Jipt

> Quant  ce que je propose, j'ai bien parl d'*apporter une ducation  tous*, rien *a* voir avec le nivellement par le bas.


Ce n'est pas ce qui est en place depuis Jules Ferry ? a n'a pas d bien fonctionner, alors. Et d'ailleurs a se voit de plus en plus




> Le droit de conduire n'est pas la base de notre socit, je ne crois pas qu'on en fasse rfrence dans la *c*onstitution.


Mais je n'ai jamais dit qu'il fallait l'utiliser tel quel.
Je le prenais simplement comme un exemple d'un examen  passer pour fonctionner ensuite correctement dans la socit.

Et si (autre exemple) pour faire des hautes tudes de trucs trs compliqus il faut un minimum de niveau, valid par un bac, pour voter et donc participer au fonctionnement de la socit, il faut galement un minimum de niveau. Tous les citoyens ne sont pas gaux, certains sont des nazes complets et d'autres volent plus haut, c'est comme a, faut faire avec, et le droit de vote  tout le monde est une sacre perche tendue aux manipulateurs.

ABCIWEB a tout bien dit.



> Ce pige  con dure depuis trop longtemps.


Me souviens de couves de Charlie d'il y a presque un demi-sicle o dj ils titraient lection = pige  con,  ::mouarf:: 

Tiens, hier soir j'entendais qu'aprs ce vote dbile du Brexit, on se rend compte, l-bas, que ce qui va se passer va impacter l'avenir et la vie de 80 % des jeunes maintenant directement concerns et n'ayant pas eu le droit de vote  l'poque.
Les "red necks" (ah ! On me dit dans l'oreillette qu'il n'y en a pas au Royaume-Uni ! Bah, vous voyez de qui je parle, je suppose qu'il doit y avoir les mmes et je ne sais pas comment on les appelle outre-Manche) et les mmres  chien-chien ont vot "Leave" sans aucune ide de ce qui allait advenir dans le futur, et voil, qui va trinquer ? Ceux qui ne pouvaient pas voter. 
Vraiment un truc de dbiles

----------


## Ryu2000

> La dmocratie telle qu'elle existe de nos jours accorde-t-elle le droit de vote mme aux citoyens  attards mentaux et aux dbiles ?


Dans le politiquement correct on ne dit pas a comme a, mais on dirait que c'est un peu le cas :
Droit de vote : les handicaps mentaux, des citoyens comme les autres



> Les handicaps mentaux sous tutelle voteront lors des prochaines lections europennes. A Bagneux, un atelier autour de la citoyennet europenne a rcemment t organis. Thierry Borredon pour l'Express
>  l'approche des lections europennes, le droit de vote vient d'tre reconnu de plein droit aux handicaps mentaux sous tutelle.


J'imagine que le taux d'abstention doit tre lev chez les handicaps mentaux sous tutelle.

De toute faon pour voter PS/UMP/LREM il faut un peu tre handicap mental quelque part...
Ces partis veulent largir le droit de vote le plus possible, plus il y aura de gens avec peu de culture politique, plus il y aura dlecteurs LREM, parce que tu peux compltement penser printemps quand t'es jeune, avec la maturit tu comprends qu'on se fout de ta gueule.
Droit de vote : les handicaps mentaux, des citoyens comme les autres

Les arguments des lecteurs de Macron au premier tour c'tait :
- il est jeune
- il est beau
- il est nouveau
Parce que la campagne de 2017 on critiquait beaucoup les vieux partis PS/UMP qui magouillent trop, il y a des gens qui ont cru que LREM ne suivrait pas cette ligne. (ils taient trop crdule)




> tu l'as zapp ?


Ah oui je me rappelle vous tes la personne qui se tape des grosses crises ds qu'il voit une faute de grammaire ! Vous tes tellement insignifiant et sans intrt que je vous avais oubli... P'tit gars.

Bref, je voulais juste ajouter a, pour complter la citation de Descartes :



> Le grand problme dans le monde c'est que les personnes intelligentes sont pleines de doutes alors que les personnes stupides sont plein de certitudes.


====
De toute faon c'est une farce la dmocratie en France. Un candidat n'est pas oblig de respecter ses promesses de campagne si il est lu, il n'y a jamais de rfrendum (et quand il y en a le rsultat est ignor si ce n'est pas celui attendu), ce serait intressant que le taux d'abstention atteigne un niveau extrme, et que le PS ou l'UMP se fasse lire par 2% des inscrits, a monterait bien que plus personne en  rien  foutre de ces conneries. C'est toujours la personne qui passe le plus  la TV qui gagne  ::P:  (personnellement, au premier tour, je n'ai jamais vot pour un des favoris)

Jacques Attali pense qu'en 2022 le prsident sera une femme.
Il est fort  parier que le prochain prsident de la Rpublique soit une femme !
On verra en 2022  quoi ressemble la liste des candidats.

L'UMP est mal parti :
Cop : Jacob "va faire tout linverse de Wauquiez", qui tait "dans une logique dexclusion"

Le PS aussi :
Sgolne Royal candidate en 2022 ? "En tant que femme, pourquoi pas"
Hollande candidat  la prsidentielle face  Macron? La rvlation de Valrie Trierweiler

----------


## Nita65

> L, tu me poses une colle, c'est a le truc : quelle alternative  la dmocratie ?
> Ben je n'ai pas la rponse. Sans compter que je n'ai jamais eu trop le temps de pousser la rflexion, donc je passe mon tour.


C'est pas du jeu ! :-) 

La dmocratie, surtout dans la forme tout de mme assez aboutie dont nous bnficions ici, est le produit de sicles de luttes et de conflits, si on balance tout par la fentre ou qu'on s'attaque  ce systme de l'intrieur, il vaut mieux savoir prcisment ce qu'on veut mettre  la place et pourquoi, sinon on peut repartir sur des sicles de conflits. 

Perso, je pense que la dmocratie ne peut pas mener au bien commun ni servir l'intrt commun. Les gens ne peuvent pas, collectivement, parvenir  une dcision qui serait, potentiellement, la meilleure. Pas assez d'expertise, trop d'intrts partisans, trop d'gosme, pas de vision d'ensemble ni de long terme. 
Mais je pense aussi que n'importe quel autre systme (anarchie, monarchie, dictature, etc.) est nettement pire que la dmocratie, et les exemples sont lgion, dans l'histoire comme dans l'actualit. Je ne crois pas non plus  d'autres possibilits envisages plus ou moins srieusement :  gouvernement/lections par des programmes informatiques, dsignation des dirigeants ou des dputs par tirage au sort, etc. 

Donc, la dmocratie est bel et bien le pire des systmes...  l'exclusion de tous les autres. (La formule n'est pas de moi). Et c'est pourquoi je dfends la dmocratie bec et ongles, tout en rflchissant  comment l'amliorer ou par quoi la remplacer. 
Et c'est pour a que je condamne fermement tous ceux qui la sapent de l'intrieur en n'ayant rien  proposer (les abstentionnistes par exemple). Ce sont des gens qui font la moue devant leur assiette pleine, refusent de manger comme des mmes gts, mais qui ne proposent rien pour changer d'assiette, et risquent fort de se retrouver (et nous avec eux, c'est l l'ennui) devant une assiette vide.

----------


## Nita65

> Elle mne  se poser des questions et c'est un lment primordial de la pdagogie. Elle montre selon moi que la cinquime rpublique est bonne  jeter. Un systme proportionnel  un tour serait beaucoup plus reprsentatif. Peut-tre pas de la proportionnelle intgrale mais ce sont de ses modalits de fonctionnement dont nous devrions discuter aujourd'hui. Les lecteurs se sentiraient plus concerns, mieux reprsents et mieux respects.
> 
> On ne sortira pas du systme ploutocratique actuel tant que nous seront coincs dans cette cinquime rpublique. Il est illgitime et anti-dmocratique que nous devions faire un choix liminatoire au second tour plutt qu'un choix d'approbation. Ce pige  con dure depuis trop longtemps. Aux prochaines lections je voterai pour un candidat qui s'engagera  supprimer la cinquime rpublique pour la remplacer par un systme proportionnel. Je ne vois pas d'autre solution pour rtablir la dmocratie en France, de mme pour l'intrt et la lgitimit du systme politique dans son ensemble.


Ton raisonnement se dfend. 

Je rappellerai simplement que la 5me Rp., avec sa bipolarisation et sa majorit absolue obliges, est le rsultat de l'chec avr de la 3eme, puis de la 4eme Rpublique, qui ont conduit  une instabilit gouvernementale sans prcdent, et  un immobilisme certain. Dans tous les pays " scrutin proportionnel", les dirigeants sont contraints de former des coalitions, souvent contre-nature, souvent  l'encontre de leurs propres convictions, souvent en faisant des compromis importants qui nuisent  l'action gouvernementale. Sans compter tous les calculs de politique politicienne que cela implique. 
Pas sre que a fonctionnerait en France (mme certaine du contraire). Il n'y a qu' voir l'chec du Programme Commun en 1981, la bronca quand le PS de Mitterrand a fait alliance avec le Communistes et fait entrer 4 ministres PCF au gouvernement, il n'y a qu' voir aussi la bronca quand Hollande a os faire une politique de l'offre, ce qui a engendr les frondeurs et caus sa chute. 
On a mme russi  se sabrer la seule possibilit d'lections intermdiaires qu'on avait : Le Septennat, qui conduisait  la Cohabitation (une forme de coalition). Sous prtexte que a semblait mieux de soumettre le Prsident plus souvent au verdict des urnes, on a adopt le Quinquennat, et du coup renforc la bipolarisation en diminuant le potentiel de contre-pouvoir du Parlement. 
Bah non, c'est pas simple... et la proportionnelle est pleine de piges. C'est bien joli de vouloir que toutes les tendances soient reprsentes dans un parlement (jusque-l je suis plutt d'accord) mais  un moment donn faut faire des choix, prendre des dcisions qui ne plairont pas  tout le monde. Et l, si on est bloqu par la multitude des groupes parlementaires, et notre incapacit  constituer des coalitions, on est tous perdants.

----------


## Nita65

> Me souviens de couves de Charlie d'il y a presque un demi-sicle o dj ils titraient lection = pige  con,


Oui enfin plus rcemment, le 22 avril 2002 pour tre prcise, ils ont  peu prs tous titr "Abstention = pige  cons" ! 




> Tiens, hier soir j'entendais qu'aprs ce vote dbile du Brexit, on se rend compte, l-bas, que ce qui va se passer va impacter l'avenir et la vie de 80 % des jeunes maintenant directement concerns et n'ayant pas eu le droit de vote  l'poque.
> Les "red necks" (ah ! On me dit dans l'oreillette qu'il n'y en a pas au Royaume-Uni ! Bah, vous voyez de qui je parle, je suppose qu'il doit y avoir les mmes et je ne sais pas comment on les appelle outre-Manche) et les mmres  chien-chien ont vot "Leave" sans aucune ide de ce qui allait advenir dans le futur, et voil, qui va trinquer ? Ceux qui ne pouvaient pas voter. 
> Vraiment un truc de dbiles


Pas sre de piger... d'un ct tu approuves "lection pige  cons" et de l'autre tu dnonces le Brexit car il implique des consquences pour des personnes qui ne pouvaient pas encore voter et que du coup c'est injuste... ?

----------


## Jipt

> Oui enfin plus rcemment, le 22 avril 2002 pour tre prcise, ils ont  peu prs tous titr "Abstention = pige  cons" !


Y a bien une couv' de 2001, https://www.amazon.fr/CHARLIE-HEBDO-.../dp/B003X9DNHW mais il me semblait que c'tait plus vieux que a.
Sartre avait fait la mme chose bien avant, en '73, 

mais en cette anne j'avais autre chose  penser et toi tu n'tais pas ne.
Bon, j'ai d me faire un nud dans les neurones, c'est si loin tout a

Mfiance, les deux fils se tlescopent, on rpond ici et l-bas a va devenir l'horreur,  ::mouarf:: 




> Pas sre de piger... d'un ct tu approuves "lection pige  cons" et de l'autre tu dnonces le Brexit car il implique des consquences pour des personnes qui ne pouvaient pas encore voter et que du coup c'est injuste... ?


Qui n'a pas ses petites contradictions ?  ::zoubi:: 
Un peu comme roumguer contre les bagnoles qui puent (c'est vrai, je le vis en vlo) et (tre oblig de) prendre la caisse pour aller faire les courses. Mais je m'organise : une fois par semaine seulement, deux au pire si urgence absolue, et toujours optimiser en faisant plusieurs trajets  partir du moment o titine est dehors, moteur chaud.




> Mais je pense aussi que n'importe quel autre systme (*anarchie*, monarchie, dictature, etc.) est nettement pire que la dmocratie, et les exemples sont lgion, dans l'histoire comme dans l'actualit.


En esprant que r0d ( ::coucou:: , r0d) ne passe pas par l, sinon il ne va pas tre content.  ::P: 

Parce que si les gens taient duqus et donc intelligents, l'anarchie c'est top, on retourne sous l'arbre  palabres et val (voir l'autre fil).
Oui je sais, "_avec des si je mettrais Paris dans deux bouteilles et je ferais payer pour passer de l'une  l'autre_" (vieux proverbe dbile).

----------


## fredoche

> Tiens, hier soir j'entendais qu'aprs ce vote dbile du Brexit, on se rend compte, l-bas, que ce qui va se passer va impacter l'avenir et la vie de 80 % des jeunes maintenant directement concerns et n'ayant pas eu le droit de vote  l'poque.
> Les "red necks" (ah ! On me dit dans l'oreillette qu'il n'y en a pas au Royaume-Uni ! Bah, vous voyez de qui je parle, je suppose qu'il doit y avoir les mmes et je ne sais pas comment on les appelle outre-Manche) et les mmres  chien-chien ont vot "Leave" sans aucune ide de ce qui allait advenir dans le futur, et voil, qui va trinquer ? Ceux qui ne pouvaient pas voter. 
> Vraiment un truc de dbiles


Cette allusion aux red necks se justifie-t'elle toujours ? Tu sais  quoi a correspond dans les faits ?
Parce que lappellation "bressans" a  peu prs la mme connotation dans le coin. Et bien que je ne sois pas d'origine, donc pur souche, le fait d'y habiter me permet de me revendiquer de cette tiquette.

Par curiosit avant de qualifier de dbile ceux qui ont eu _le malheur_ de faire ce choix, est-ce que l'on est conscient que ce sont des gens "trs intelligents" qui ont mis au point un processus qui a abouti  ce rfrendum avec le rsultat que l'on connait ?

----------


## Jipt

> Cette allusion aux red necks se justifie-t'elle toujours ? Tu sais  quoi a correspond dans les faits ?


Ben, il me semble bien que c'est des "droit dans ses bottes (de cow-boy)" et un peu bas de plafond, question ouverture d'esprit, un lecteur du Trump, quoi. Non ?




> Par curiosit avant de qualifier de *dbile* ceux qui ont eu _le malheur_ de faire ce choix, est-ce que l'on est conscient que ce sont des gens "trs intelligents" qui ont mis au point un processus qui a abouti  ce rfrendum avec le rsultat que l'on connait ?


Oops, incomprhension : quand je parlais de "truc de dbiles", je parlais de processus lectoral.
Tous ces systmes de votes ne peuvent que gnrer des gens dsabuss (ceux qui l'ont dans l'os), il faut revenir  (ici, "inventer") l'arbre  palabres.

----------


## MABROUKI

> Ryu2000
> 
> Jacques Attali pense qu'en 2022 le prsident sera une femme.


tu fais rfrence  cette prdiction (c'est 3 femmes en 1):



Le gourou,plutot le spin doctor francais predit la venue de Macron



il prdit mme la chute du systeme et la sienne



 Haletant car sa chute est un cauchemar ,il se cramponne en s'accrochant  un gilet t jaune ,car :
ce mouvement n'as pas de projet politique ce qui en fait une victime toute prte pour le spin doctor  



ici il prdit le prsent avec la guerre commerciale Chine-US 
IL N' Y A AUCUNE CONTRADICTION car le temps  passe,le prsent faisant partie du futur et mme du passe,...



Ici il prdit le libralisme dbrid avec un peu de retard...




Ici ,il prdit que le futur imprvisible sera thoris et mis en cage,dompt...par les 
spin doctors
Le temps n'existera plus,pass ,prsent et futur sont de mauvais rves



ha,ha ,la vie d'ici-bas  n'est donc qu'un rve (pour certains un cauchemar)comme l'ont soutenu certains philosophes dans le pass...

----------


## Nita65

> Y a bien une couv' de 2001,


C'est pas sur la date que j'te "chipotais" :-)





> Mfiance, les deux fils se tlescopent, on rpond ici et l-bas a va devenir l'horreur,


C'ta fte, c'toi qui as link l'un vers l'autre et inversement, et mme rciproquement, vice-versa et dans l'autre sens ;-) 




> Qui n'a pas ses petites contradictions ?


.. petite... ? (bon, les zoubis a fait tout passer, tu le sais bien :-) )





> En esprant que r0d (, r0d) ne passe pas par l, sinon il ne va pas tre content.


L'a k' s'pointer. Les anar', a va, j'peux causer avec (mme si, hlas, leur idal ne marche pas... )




> Parce que si les gens taient duqus et donc intelligents


Nan mais c'est quoi cette causalit foireuse, l ? L'ducation ne rend pas forcment les gens intelligents... il y a un paquet de gens hyper-duqus mais compltement cons (au hasard... Wauquiez), un paquet de gens sans diplme ni ducation, mais super-intelligents (au hasard, .. Besancenot), des gens qui n'ont ni l'un ni l'autre (au hasard, Le Pen tante), et des gens qui ont les deux (au hasard, Macron, Mlenchon, LePen Nice). Et mme dans ces derniers cas, a ne les empche pas parfois d'avoir des opinions compltement dbiles (faites votre march dans les trois proposs ;-) )




> Parce que si les gens taient duqus et donc intelligents, l'anarchie c'est top, on retourne sous l'arbre  palabres et val (voir l'autre fil).


L'arbre  palabres, figure-toi, on a essay. Dans l'humanitaire. 
Contexte : on s'est aperu qu'apporter des trucs, a ne suffisait pas, qu'il fallait que ces trucs soient grs. Exemple concret : on se pointe dans un petit village qui manque d'eau, on creuse un puits, avec systme d'vacuation des eaux uses et tutti quanti. Tout le monde est content, les villageois nous remercient, on se barre. 
On revient deux ans plus tard, le puits est cass, contamin, assch, bouch, etc etc. 
On se demande pourquoi. Bah pardi, parce que, bien qu'on leur ait expliqu comment l'entretenir, ils n'ont pas pu se mettre d'accord sur qui tait responsable du puits, qui avait accs au puits, combien d'eau chacun pouvait tirer avec le puits, etc. On pouvait mme s'estimer heureux quand le puits en question n'avait pas dclench de conflits. 

Bref, n'coutant que notre bon sens, notre courage et notre bon coeur (ironie, je prcise), nous avons tent d'inclure dans les programmes des volets dits de "participation communautaire". Sauf que... qui fait quoi dans un village, qui dcide de quoi, tout a, en fin de compte, c'est de la politique... chose de laquelle nous, humanitaires, neutres, on n'est pas censs se mler... 

Du coup on s'est dit que bon, on allait faire le coup de l'arbre  palabres... runir tous les adultes du village (les femmes aussi tant qu' faire) et les faire se mettre d'accord eux-mmes sur un systme d'entretien du puits. 
Oui mais non... oh bien sr on aboutira  un accord, mais cet accord ne tiendra pas. Parce que les rapports de force en vigueur dans le village seront eux aussi prsents dans les palabres. Ceux qui sont habitus ou forcs  ne rien dire ne parleront pas. Les timides ne parleront pas. Inversement ceux qui sont investis d'un pouvoir par la structure politique mme du village parleront "au nom de tous", dcideront pour tout. Les mcontents ne parleront pas. 
A l'chelle de l'entretien d'un puits, on peut ventuellement, avec de la chance, arriver  quelque chose d' peu prs viable -  dfaut d'tre juste. Mais  l'chelle d'un projet commun de socit... ? 





> Oui je sais, "_avec des si je mettrais Paris dans deux bouteilles et je ferais payer pour passer de l'une  l'autre_" (vieux proverbe dbile).


L'est marrant ton proverbe :-) 

Bon mio j'ai celui-l, en rapport avec ton truc sur l'intelligence/ducation : "Quand je vois ce que les gens intelligents ont fait du monde, a me drange dj nettement moins d'tre con". 
C'est pas de moi, c'est du regrett Wolinski. Et a a beau tre spcieux sous beaucoup d'aspects, c'est tellement vrai...

----------


## Jipt

> C'ta fte, c'toi qui as link l'un vers l'autre et inversement, et mme rciproquement, vice-versa et dans l'autre sens ;-)


et  l'envers !
 ::ptdr:: 




> L'a k' s'pointer. Les anar', a va, j'peux causer avec (mme si, hlas, leur idal ne marche pas... )


Il est pass il y a qq temps, il a mme post des liens sur la survivance de "tribus" qui me font un peu rver, mais pour retrouver, laisse tomber...
J'avais gard a, et je constate qu'ils sont toujours actifs.




> Nan mais c'est quoi cette causalit foireuse, l ?


Hou lala, y a pas intrt  se tromper de mots avec toi, j'aime ! Et j'avoue avoir utilis un raccourci un peu scabreux, m'en suis rendu compte aprs, et bah...




> un paquet de gens sans diplme ni ducation, mais super-intelligents (au hasard, .. Besancenot),


Ah lui, il m'a toujours bien plus, j'aime ces gens grande gueule et trs prcis.




> Oui mais non... oh bien sr on aboutira  un accord, mais cet accord ne tiendra pas. Parce que les rapports de force en vigueur dans le village seront eux aussi prsents dans les palabres. Ceux qui sont habitus ou forcs  ne rien dire ne parleront pas. Les timides ne parleront pas. Inversement ceux qui sont investis d'un pouvoir par la structure politique mme du village parleront "au nom de tous", dcideront pour tout. Les mcontents ne parleront pas. 
> A l'chelle de l'entretien d'un puits, on peut ventuellement, avec de la chance, arriver  quelque chose d' peu prs viable -  dfaut d'tre juste. Mais  l'chelle d'un projet commun de socit... ?


Et l, tu me fais dsesprer de l'espce humaine car, aprs a, plus qu' tirer l'chelle et tout laisser tomber,  ::calim2:: 




> c'est du regrett Wolinski. Et a a beau tre spcieux sous beaucoup d'aspects, c'est tellement vrai...


Oui, lui... "_Ne croire en rien, a laisse du temps pour penser_" et paf !

Ah mince, j'allais oublier  ::zoubi:: 
 :;):

----------


## Marco46

> Donc, la dmocratie est bel et bien le pire des systmes...  l'exclusion de tous les autres. (La formule n'est pas de moi).


C'est de Churchill si je ne me trompe pas (pas vrifi).




> Et c'est pourquoi je dfends la dmocratie bec et ongles, tout en rflchissant  comment l'amliorer ou par quoi la remplacer.


Comme dans toutes discussions, le problme de dpart c'est d'abord de s'accorder sur les dfinitions. Si on prend la dfinition stricto-sensu, c'est le pouvoir du peuple. Et c'est l que le terme de _dmocratie reprsentative_ expose toute sa contradiction. Quel pouvoir a le peuple s'il dlgue tout systmatiquement ? Quel pouvoir a le peuple sinon de choisir ses maitres tous les 5 ans ? Oui je suis compltement d'accord avec Chouard sur ce point. Si tu considres que le systme franais est dmocratique, dj on a un problme. Le systme franais est bien une dmocratie reprsentative, mais la dmocratie reprsentative n'est pas une dmocratie. r0d serait sans aucun doute capable de nous trouver le terme qui convient pour dfinir cette contradiction  :;): 




> Et c'est pour a que je condamne fermement tous ceux qui la sapent de l'intrieur en n'ayant rien  proposer (les abstentionnistes par exemple). Ce sont des gens qui font la moue devant leur assiette pleine, refusent de manger comme des mmes gts, mais qui ne proposent rien pour changer d'assiette, et risquent fort de se retrouver (et nous avec eux, c'est l l'ennui) devant une assiette vide.


Je condamne fermement les gens qui condamnent fermement ceux qui refusent de choisir entre la peste et le cholra. Ils sont les idiots utiles de l'oligarchie ploutocrate. Je veux bien que tu nous expliques en quoi voter Macron ou Le Pen au 2me tour de l'lection prsidentielle serait le parangon de la dmocratie. Et on peut tendre au 1er tour, de l'extrme gauche  l'extrme droite en passant par toutes les tendances tout est bon pour le vide ordure. Il n'y a rien d'autre que des ambitions personnelles (LREM est un cas d'cole  ce titre) ou de l'idologie prime ou nausabonde.

----------


## Jipt

Oh non !

Dj tout  l'heure Nita m'a cass le moral et m'a dprim  tout jamais, et voil que



> Et on peut tendre au 1er tour, de l'extrme gauche  l'extrme droite en passant par toutes les tendances tout est bon pour le vide ordure. Il n'y a rien d'autre que des ambitions personnelles (LREM est un cas d'cole  ce titre) ou de l'idologie prime ou nausabonde.


tu en remets une couche.
Je trouvais des gens comme Besancenot ou Poutou faisant vraiment bande  part, et mme Hulot (si si ! Il n'y a que les imbciles qui ne changent pas d'avis, et peut-tre que ses tours du monde financs par Total et d'autres du mme acabit lui ont ouvert les yeux ?)

Mais qu'est-ce qu'on peut bien faire d'intelligent et de sens ?

----------


## ABCIWEB

> Ton raisonnement se dfend. 
> 
> Je rappellerai simplement que la 5me Rp., avec sa bipolarisation et sa majorit absolue obliges, est le rsultat de l'chec avr de la 3eme, puis de la 4eme Rpublique, qui ont conduit  une instabilit gouvernementale sans prcdent, et  un immobilisme certain. Dans tous les pays " scrutin proportionnel", les dirigeants sont contraints de former des coalitions, souvent contre-nature, souvent  l'encontre de leurs propres convictions, souvent en faisant des compromis importants qui nuisent  l'action gouvernementale. Sans compter tous les calculs de politique politicienne que cela implique.


La cinquime rpublique a t voulue par de Gaulle and co pour gouverner en temps de crise. Ce sont les guerres d'Indochine et d'Algrie qui ont rendu la gouvernance difficile. Nous ne sommes plus en guerre. Ce rgime prsidentiel monarchique n'a plus aucune raison d'tre. Et tant mieux si les partis sont contraints de faire des compromis et des alliances, c'est le principe mme d'une dmocratie de faire participer le plus grand nombre aux dcisions importantes.




> Pas sre que a fonctionnerait en France (mme certaine du contraire). Il n'y a qu' voir l'chec du Programme Commun en 1981, la bronca quand le PS de Mitterrand a fait alliance avec le Communistes et fait entrer 4 ministres PCF au gouvernement, il n'y a qu' voir aussi la bronca quand Hollande a os faire une politique de l'offre, ce qui a engendr les frondeurs et caus sa chute.


Mitterrand n'a pas eu les moyens d'appliquer son programme pour diffrentes raisons mais cela n'a rien  voir avec l'entre de ministres communistes au gouvernement. Et Hollande a fait une politique contraire  ce qu'il avait annonc, quel rapport avec la proportionnelle ? Qu'il se soit heurt  des courants contraires est bien la preuve qu'il y avait un minimum de dbat et de tendances  l'intrieur du PS, comme il y en avait jadis  l'intrieur de la droite.

C'est quand mme effrayant de lire ici et l qu'une dmocratie devrait fonctionner sans tenir compte des oppositions et avec une kyrielle de dputs godillots comme actuellement, sous prtexte que a va vite et que a file droit. Mais  quoi servent-ils alors ? Je ne sais pas si vous vous rendez compte de ce que vous dites, mais sous prtexte d'efficacit et de rentabilit vous reproduisez exactement le raisonnement des vritables petits fachos :  bas les dbats et les compromis, droit devant au pas cadenc et sans se poser de question, comme  la guerre !




> Bah non, c'est pas simple... et la proportionnelle est pleine de piges. C'est bien joli de vouloir que toutes les tendances soient reprsentes dans un parlement (jusque-l je suis plutt d'accord) mais  un moment donn faut faire des choix, prendre des dcisions qui ne plairont pas  tout le monde. Et l, si on est bloqu par la multitude des groupes parlementaires, et notre incapacit  constituer des coalitions, on est tous perdants.


Quand un banquier lambda se permet de faire ce qui lui passe par la tte simplement parce qu'il a eu 18% des votes exprims du premier tour, nous ne sommes plus en dmocratie. La situation politique actuelle est un vritable scandale qui rvolte une grande majorit de franais. Grves dans les hpitaux, dans l'audiovisuel, dans l'ducation nationale, dans presque tous les secteurs, manifestations sociales et cologiques auxquelles le gouvernement rpond par des violences policires encourages par Castaner qui dcore ses principaux acteurs... C'est a ta solution ? Tu parlais d'un pige, c'est quoi ce systme sinon un pige  con ? 

Au contraire nous aurions besoin de cohsion et d'un lan gnral pour faire face aux grands dfis qui s'annoncent. Tout le monde sera perdant si ce systme ploutocratique perdure, et bien plus vite que tu ne le pense car nous n'iront pas loin avec une majorit de citoyens dgots et rvolts.  

Je n'ai pas dit qu'un systme proportionnel tait simple  mettre en place, j'ai dit qu'il fallait discuter de ses modalits d'application, suivant que l'on fait intervenir un contre pouvoir, des rfrendums, etc. Et puis il faudrait arrter de penser que tout tait bloqu avant la cinquime rpublique. Les plus grandes avances sociales ont t votes avant, par exemple les congs pays, la scurit sociale, le droit de vote pour les femmes...

Encore une fois, nous ne sommes plus en guerre, les conditions qui pouvaient faire accepter la 5me rpublique sont rvolues depuis longtemps, et donc ce systme de gouvernance est illgitime depuis tout autant. En temps normal (hors urgence absolue) peu importe que les dcisions sont plus longues  prendre, ce qui importe le plus c'est qu'elles soient le plus possible consensuelles.

----------


## Gunny

lire le parlement  la proportionnelle ce n'est pas une exprience de pense, beaucoup de pays font a et a marche au contraire trs bien. Ici au Danemark c'est le cas, il n'y a pas de prsident et le premier ministre doit tre support par une majorit au parlement. Le parlement (unicamral) est lu en un tour  la proportionnelle. Aprs, comme aucun parti n'a la majorit absolue, une alliance majoritaire doit merger pour soutenir un premier ministre. C'est un systme qui marche trs bien et qui est peu susceptible aux calculs et manipulations lectorales (tout parti ayant plus de 2% des votes est garanti au moins un sige). De plus les partis n'ont pas le choix que de cooprer s'ils veulent faire partie de la majorit. 
Je ne dis pas qu'en France on devrait avoir pile poil le mme systme, mais tant que l'on restera dans la Vme rpublique, on ne s'en sortira jamais. La Vme c'est un costard taill sur mesure pour De Gaulle, il a t trop grand pour tous les prsidents aprs lui.

----------


## halaster08

> 1- on supprime l'inscription automatique sur les listes lectorales, et pour chaque scrutin tout citoyen qui veut y participer (donc mme les dbiles profonds qui ne comprennent rien  rien, ou ceux qui se sont exclus de la socit par leur comportement anti-civique et font un petit sjour en zonzon) va s'inscrire, comme a il sera sur la liste que proposera son bureau de vote et sa prsence au scrutin pourra donc tre vrifie/valide.


J'aime bien l'ide, au moins les gens qui ne s'y intresse pas trop n'iront pas voter au hasard ou au physique du candidat.

Par contre il faut absolument ouvrir les inscriptions en ligne, les horaires d'ouverture de mairie dans les petits patelin c'est souvent la galre, je souviens bien quand j'tais tudiant et que je devais y aller (en personne bien sr) dans le patelin paum de mes parent, j'aurais jur que les horaires avaient t rdig pendant une partie de kamoulox.

----------


## Jipt

Bonjour,

Merci, halaster08,  :;): 

Quant  ABCIWEB, il m'nerve il m'nerve (humour !), il a toujours raison, il va au fond des choses, il explique tout a tellement simplement, c'est un bonheur, tiens, tu devrais te prsenter !
Sauf sur ce point, sur lequel je reviens :



> Encore une fois, nous ne sommes plus en guerre,


Certains te diront qu'il ne s'agit plus de guerre physique et relle et violente avec fusils chars bombes etc., on casse tout on tue des gens, mais plutt de guerre conomique et souterraine avec espionnage numrique, coups tordus en bourse, etc., ce qui, _in fine_, revient au mme : on casse des choses et il faudra reconstruire, excellent pour l'conomie et les poches de ceux qui sont aux manettes, et quant aux gens, ils souffrent toujours, autrement : ce n'tait pas marrant dans les tranches avant, a ne doit pas tre marrant d'tre dans la rue maintenant.

----------


## rawsrc

> LEn temps normal (hors urgence absolue) peu importe que les dcisions sont plus longues  prendre, ce qui importe le plus c'est qu'elles soient le plus possible consensuelles.


Oui et non, la longueur du temps de prise des dcisions est tout aussi problmatique que la prcipitation. Comme tout volue et cela de plus en plus vite, le temps que tu mets pour faire un tour sur toi mme n'est pas ngligeable. a complique sacrment la tche du dcisionnaire car il doit saisir les tenants et les aboutissants en un temps record et viter se manger une gamelle  cause d'une analyse et/ou comprhension parcellaires. Visionnaires vous dites...

Obtenir un consensus est le Dfi. Sur le papier c'est beau, mais sur le terrain c'est plutt moche. Regarde les comportements individuels, sociaux, corporatistes... comment veux-tu que de ce maelstrm sorte une forme d'unit ?
C'est devenu une utopie. Les liens socitaux ont t sabrs  la hache depuis bien trop longtemps pour pouvoir s'appuyer dessus dans un avenir proche. 
C'est la raison pour laquelle la Vme est maintenue en vie. Tu vas mettre en route une VIme sur quelle unit ? Le seul consensus c'est chacun pour soi. Difficile d'entrevoir un avenir prenne vu les dfis qui nous arrivent.
Et puis la monarchie actuelle octroie des avantages trs confortables aux dtenteurs des rouages cls, pourquoi ils iraient changer tout a ?

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Oui et non, la longueur du temps de prise des dcisions est tout aussi problmatique que la prcipitation. Comme tout volue et cela de plus en plus vite, le temps que tu mets pour faire un tour sur toi mme n'est pas ngligeable. a complique sacrment la tche du dcisionnaire car il doit saisir les tenants et les aboutissants en un temps record et viter se manger une gamelle  cause d'une analyse et/ou comprhension parcellaires. Visionnaires vous dites...
> 
> Obtenir un consensus est le Dfi. Sur le papier c'est beau, mais sur le terrain c'est plutt moche. Regarde les comportements individuels, sociaux, corporatistes... comment veux-tu que de ce maelstrm sorte une forme d'unit ?
> C'est devenu une utopie. Les liens socitaux ont t sabrs  la hache depuis bien trop longtemps pour pouvoir s'appuyer dessus dans un avenir proche. 
> C'est la raison pour laquelle la Vme est maintenue en vie. Tu vas mettre en route une VIme sur quelle unit ? Le seul consensus c'est chacun pour soi. Difficile d'entrevoir un avenir prenne vu les dfis qui nous arrivent.
> Et puis la monarchie actuelle octroie des avantages trs confortables aux dtenteurs des rouages cls, pourquoi ils iraient changer tout a ?


En fait, je pense que la seule et unique raison du maintien du systme actuel, est dans la dernire phrase. 
Le reste n'est pas faux, mais dcoule de cela. Ces gens jouent l'individualisme, l'gosme, ... surtout parce qu'ils savent que personne ne va changer a, car ceux qui ont le pouvoir de le changer, ne le feront pas : on ne scie pas la branche sur laquelle on est assis.

Combien y a t-il eu de prsidents qui avaient promis de mettre de la proportionnelle dans les lections lgislatives ? Hollande, Macron l'ont promis. Hollande ne l'a pas fait, et Macron ne le fera pas.

----------


## Jipt

> on ne scie pas la branche sur laquelle on est assis.


Ah bon ? L'Amazonie en feu, la banquise qui disparat, du glyphosate et des plastiques partout, qu'est-ce qu'il te faut de plus ? 
Le problme c'est que ces abrutis sont persuads que tout cela c'est pipeau et qu'au pire les catastrophes n'arriveront que demain.

----------


## Ecthelion2

> Combien y a t-il eu de prsidents qui avaient promis de mettre de la proportionnelle dans les lections lgislatives ? Hollande, Macron l'ont promis. Hollande ne l'a pas fait, et Macron ne le fera pas.


Comme on dit, les promesses n'engagent que ceux qui veulent bien y croire... Et vu les zozios en question, fallait pas tre fut-fut pour y croire justement. 

Mais bon, suffit d'aller voter Macron ou de voter blanc, vous verrez a finira bien par changer tout seul...  ::aie::

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Ah bon ? L'Amazonie en feu, la banquise qui disparat, du glyphosate et des plastiques partout, qu'est-ce qu'il te faut de plus ? 
> Le problme c'est que ces abrutis sont persuads que tout cela c'est pipeau et qu'au pire les catastrophes n'arriveront que demain.


Non, l, ils scient les branches sur lesquelles NOUS sommes assis, ils sont persuads de pouvoir faire pousser des branches ailleurs, rien que pour eux, parce qu'ils ont le fric. Les cons !




> Comme on dit, les promesses n'engagent que ceux qui veulent bien y croire... Et vu les zozios en question, fallait pas tre fut-fut pour y croire justement. 
> 
> Mais bon, suffit d'aller voter Macron ou de voter blanc, vous verrez a finira bien par changer tout seul...


Et, tu penses qu'en ne votant pas, a changera plus vite ? :;):

----------


## Ecthelion2

> Et, tu penses qu'en ne votant pas, a changera plus vite ?


Non je pense que cela revient exactement au mme, de ce fait, je ne vois pas l'intrt de plus pointer du doigt certains que d'autres.  :;): 

Trs honntement, j'ai vraiment du mal  croire que cela changera par les urnes, car comme tu l'as dit toi-mme, ils ne vont pas scier la branche sur laquelle ils se tiennent. Aprs libre  certain(e)s de continuer d'y croire, mais pour ma part, cela fait un moment que ce n'est plus le cas.


Edit: Perso, aller voter entre Macron et Le Pen, ou X et Y alors que je ne veux aucun des deux au pouvoir, bah non. J'ai envie de pouvoir me regarder dans la glace le matin et de ce fait, je ne vais pas aller participer (et donc continuer de cautionner) ce systme. Tant que les gens continueront d'aller voter pour des gens dont ils ne veulent pas, ils se sentiront lgitimes et rien ne changera (suffit de voir Macron lu avec ses 18% d'inscrits).

Et le coup du barrage anti Le Pen, a fait 30 ans que a dure, et quand a sera plus ni Marine, ni Marion, a sera quelqu'un d'autre car le FN/RN (ou les partis satellites en dcoulant par scission) il y en aura toujours un pour se prsenter.

----------


## Marco46

> Je trouvais des gens comme Besancenot ou Poutou faisant vraiment bande  part,


Poutou est marrant dans les dbats mais ils sont cloisonns dans leur idologie. C'est des curetons de gauche comme d'autres peuvent tre des curetons de droite. Aucun intrt. Et ils trainent avec eux les innombrables tars qui veulent faire le grand soir o que aprs a serait trop l'amour entre les gens que yaurait plus de frontires et que tout le monde ils seraient gaux et il s'aimerait main dans la main. Les fautes sont une licence littraire, elles servent propos nous fait pas un infarctus.




> et mme Hulot (si si ! Il n'y a que les imbciles qui ne changent pas d'avis, et peut-tre que ses tours du monde financs par Total et d'autres du mme acabit lui ont ouvert les yeux ?)


Hulot ? L'cologiste collectionneur de voitures et motos qui prend l'avion comme je prends le RER et qui pensait faire de l'cologie dans le gouvernement de ... Macron ? T'es pas naf  ce point l ?




> Mais qu'est-ce qu'on peut bien faire d'intelligent et de sens ?


Ne pas voter pour ces cons.

----------


## fredoche

Ce qui ne laisse qu'un sentiment d'impuissance en fin de compte  ::calim2:: 

Voter c'est nul, ne pas voter, c'est nul, voter blanc, c'est compt nul  ::aie::

----------


## Nita65

> Ce qui ne laisse qu'un sentiment d'impuissance en fin de compte 
> 
> Voter c'est nul, ne pas voter, c'est nul, voter blanc, c'est compt nul


Tu dis a sur le ton de la boutade (et vu sous cet angle c'est russi), mais c'est un vrai problme. 
A la question "qu'est-ce qu'on peut faire d'intelligent et de sens ?" pose par Jipt, Marco rpond "ne pas voter pour ces cons". Comme un mme puni qui boude dans son coin en esprant que a va faire limoger la mchante matresse (qui est peut-tre effectivement trs mchante, la question n'est pas l). 

C'est le souci quand on est "contre". Mme s'il y a plein de raisons, et encore plus, une infinit de raisons d'tre contre tout et son contraire,  un moment donn, si on veut tre constructif, faut dire ce pour quoi on est POUR (ralistement, pas "j'voudrais qu'on s'aime tous les uns les autres et qu'on ait  bouffer pour tout le monde"). 

Ca me dmange un peu mais comme je suis un peu nouvelle ici et que je ne connais pas trop les us et coutumes, et qu'en plus ce n'est pas en premier chef un forum de dbat d'actualits, mais un forum de pros de l'IT, je n'ose pas... mais je propose... et si on faisait un topic "POUR", o chacun dirait ce qu'il ferait, proposerait, ralistement, s'il tait au pouvoir ? Ou bien ce qu'on peut faire en tant que simple citoyen ? Bref, rpondre simplement  la question de Jipt "qu'est-ce qu'on peut faire d'intelligent et de sens ?" 
Bon j'dis a j'dis rien...

----------


## Nita65

> Je ne sais pas si vous vous rendez compte de ce que vous dites, mais sous prtexte d'efficacit et de rentabilit vous reproduisez exactement le raisonnement des vritables petits fachos :  bas les dbats et les compromis, droit devant au pas cadenc et sans se poser de question, comme  la guerre !


Et voil ! Encore un raccourci vite-fait-bien-fait !! Je prsentais juste les inconvnients potentiels de la proportionnelle,  quelqu'un qui prsentait a comme la solution ultime pour une vraie dmocratie. Je sais bien que le scrutin majoritaire a aussi ses inconvnients ! 
Moi perso je m'en fous, je pense que les deux ont des avantages et des inconvnients, mais qu'aucun des deux ne rsoudra les problmes de reprsentativit ou de "dcisions consensuelles". 
Je pense aussi qu'on a srieusement plus urgent comme pain sur la planche que de changer la constitution ou les modes de scrutin. 

De toute faon, chacun voit midi  sa porte : quand le mec au pouvoir a notre faveur et notre confiance, on voudrait diminuer les contre-pouvoirs, et quand c'es l'inverse, on voudrait augmenter les contre-pouvoirs.

----------


## MABROUKI

> Jon Shannow 
> Combien y a t-il eu de prsidents qui avaient promis de mettre de la proportionnelle dans les lections lgislatives ? Hollande, Macron l'ont promis. Hollande ne l'a pas fait, et Macron ne le fera pas.


Ca rejoint ceci "Comme un homme politique ne croit jamais ce qu'il dit, il est tonn quand il est cru sur parole" Mon Gnral.

source  :
https://dicocitations.lemonde.fr/cit...tion-16001.php

----------


## Marco46

> Bref, rpondre simplement  la question de Jipt "qu'est-ce qu'on peut faire d'intelligent et de sens ?"

----------


## fredoche

> Tu dis a sur le ton de la boutade (et vu sous cet angle c'est russi), mais c'est un vrai problme. 
> A la question "qu'est-ce qu'on peut faire d'intelligent et de sens ?" pose par Jipt, Marco rpond "ne pas voter pour ces cons". Comme un mme puni qui boude dans son coin en esprant que a va faire limoger la mchante matresse (qui est peut-tre effectivement trs mchante, la question n'est pas l). 
> 
> C'est le souci quand on est "contre". Mme s'il y a plein de raisons, et encore plus, une infinit de raisons d'tre contre tout et son contraire,  un moment donn, si on veut tre constructif, faut dire ce pour quoi on est POUR (ralistement, pas "j'voudrais qu'on s'aime tous les uns les autres et qu'on ait  bouffer pour tout le monde").


Premirement je ne vois pas pourquoi le souhait entre parenthses n'est pas raliste ?
Moi je suis pour

Je suis aussi pour qu'on vire Macron et sa clique. A coups de bottes dans le derrire. Pour parler poliment. C'est un pour qui est contre mais je suis pour...
Moi perso je le ferais satelliser par le meilleur ouvreur du XV de France... l encore je reste poli
je voudrais que l'on arrte de matraquer, charger, gazer, borgner, arrter, molester, garder  vue, emprisonner mes concitoyens sous prtexte qu'ils ont l'outrecuidance de vouloir penser par eux-mme et pouvoir exprimer cette pense de manire publique dans des rassemblements de citoyens, autrement appels manifestations. a je suis pour. Mais enfin c'est peut-tre pas raliste ?


Peut-tre que le tirage au sort de comits excutifs pourrait fonctionner. Parce que parfois quand on confie une responsabilit  des gens, sans qu'ils l'aient spcialement cherche ou demande, ils prennent trs  coeur cette responsabilit et vont s'attacher  bien faire. Mais enfin c'est peut-tre pas raliste ?




> Et voil ! Encore un raccourci vite-fait-bien-fait !! Je prsentais juste les inconvnients potentiels de la proportionnelle,  quelqu'un qui prsentait a comme la solution ultime pour une vraie dmocratie. Je sais bien que le scrutin majoritaire a aussi ses inconvnients ! 
> Moi perso je m'en fous, je pense que les deux ont des avantages et des inconvnients, mais qu'*aucun des deux ne rsoudra les problmes de reprsentativit ou de "dcisions consensuelles".* 
> Je pense aussi qu'on a srieusement plus urgent comme pain sur la planche que de changer la constitution ou les modes de scrutin.


Moi aussi je vois ici crit un raccourci (en gras dans la citation)
Les problmes de reprsentativit sont autrement plus faciles  rsoudre avec un systme de proportionnelle, d'autant plus  un seul tour et national, qu'un scrutin majoritaire  2 tours par circonscription. D'un coup d'un seul le parlement prendrait une toute autre couleur, et on aurait pas 300 "suceurs de b..." tous mouillant leur froc  la moindre menace du grand chef et votant comme un seul homme.

Et pour le coup les dcisions consensuelles seraient bien forces d'apparaitre, plutt qu'un consensus d'apparat bas uniquement sur le "tu me dois tout", qui va bien au del du simple calendrier lectoral. Rappelons simplement que la fameuse Rpublique en Marche n'avait simplement aucun programme en mars 2017, et que le programme nous le voyons dsormais s'inventer mois aprs mois, avec un seul mot d'ordre :"on prend ce qui est bon  prendre, et le reste on casse"... Y compris les gueules des opposants, et mme surtout. De ce point de vue, Benalla n'tait qu'un avant-got de la mthode, dcline  trs grande chelle depuis.

Moi je pense qu'il devient urgent, que c'est mme l'urgence absolue que de changer la constitution et les modes de scrutin, parce que sinon a finira "mal". Et comme beaucoup je ne veux plus de cette monarchie prsidentielle, le dernier roi lu profitant du systme et de ses travers bien au del de tous ses prdcesseurs. Oui je sais c'est peut-tre pas raliste
Mais si on ne nettoie pas le mal  la racine, la rage de dents est pas prte de disparaitre.

Mais dis-nous quel est ce pain plus urgent sur la planche ? Que faut-il vendre ? Quel fortune faut-il dfiscaliser ? Quel assurance sociale faut-il roder ? Quelle population ou catgorie faut-il mpriser ?

----------


## Nita65

> Premirement je ne vois pas pourquoi le souhait entre parenthses n'est pas raliste ?
> Moi je suis pour


Parce que dans "je voudrais qu'on s'aime tous les uns les autres" il y a "il faudrait que Fredoche aime/respecte Macron et les gens qui ont vot pour lui", et vu le reste de ta diatribe, c'est pas gagn...

Quant au postulat qu'ils "seraient bien forcs de se mettre d'accord", bin ya qu' regarder les Anglais...

Et pour le "pain sur la planche plus urgent"... bah, la plante (je sais pas si t'es au courant, mais a brle un peu partout, en ce moment-mme, il y a aussi un ouragan d'une violence indite, etc etc). Et trs, trs bientt il sera trop tard, comme nombre de scientifiques nous le rappellent vainement  intervalles rguliers.

----------


## ABCIWEB

> Et pour le "pain sur la planche plus urgent"... bah, la plante (je sais pas si t'es au courant, mais a brle un peu partout, en ce moment-mme, il y a aussi un ouragan d'une violence indite, etc etc). Et trs, trs bientt il sera trop tard, comme nombre de scientifiques nous le rappellent vainement  intervalles rguliers.


T'as pas l'air de comprendre. Si c'est pour vivre sous la dictature d'un banquier stigmatisant et mprisant, on s'en tape de sauver la plante. Pour que les gens se mobilisent, il faudrait qu'ils puissent envisager un avenir un peu moins pourri, qu'ils se sentent respects. Il faut pour cela une meilleure reprsentation de la dmocratie et un meilleur quilibre social. Il est plus urgent de rparer le moteur quand il est cass, plutt que de brailler en disant qu'il est urgent d'acclrer.

----------


## ABCIWEB

> Quant  ABCIWEB, il m'nerve il m'nerve (humour !), il a toujours raison, il va au fond des choses, il explique tout a tellement simplement, c'est un bonheur, tiens, tu devrais te prsenter !
> Sauf sur ce point, sur lequel je reviens :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Envoy par ABCIWEB
> 
> ...


Lesquels ? Les mmes qui disent que les manifestations sont des prises d'otage et qu'un tat se gre comme une entreprise ?

De tout temps il y a eu des coups tordus, de l'espionnage et des pauvres, mais pour autant cela ne justifie pas un rgime dictatorial ni un tat d'urgence permanent. Prenons des exemples :

- Un systme parlementaire proportionnel aurait-il empch de poursuivre la prvention contre le terrorisme ? Non car le terrorisme est un fait observable, il aurait t facile de trouver un consensus ou au minimum une majorit. D'ailleurs c'est bien cette mme politique qui est applique dans les pays qui ont un systme proportionnel.

- Les rformes contestes de Macron taient-elles urgentes et la France serait-elle tombe dans l'abime si elles n'avaient pas t acceptes? Si oui lesquelles? J'ai beau me creuser la tte je ne vois rien d'hyper urgent qui justifie un systme dictatorial. 

- Et a propos de guerre conomique, c'est Macron qui a insist pour vendre Altstom  Gnral Electric quand il tait le conseill principal d'Hollande, en faisant bosser au passage des cabinets d'affaire dont on retrouve les noms parmi ceux qui ont financ sa campagne... Intrt public ou intrt priv ? Un dbat parlementaire clair aurait peut-tre vit de telles drives et catastrophes... 

- De mme un rgime parlementaire proportionnel aurait sans doute rendu plus difficile la vente les aroports de Paris et de la Franaise des jeux. Qui va profiter de cette manne, des entreprises hi tech adoubes par sa seigneurie et qui devront financer sa prochaine campagne en retour ?

- D'un autre ct, l'vasion fiscale, l'augmentation des ingalits, le rchauffement climatique, l'appauvrissement de la biodiversit sont des problmes connus depuis trs longtemps, et notre systme politique n'a pas donn preuve d'une meilleure efficacit pour traiter ces problmes.

Aprs que "certains" mlange tout, videmment c'est  dessein. Que ne ferait-on pas pas pour provoquer des distorsions cognitives dont certains autres bents vont se gargariser en pensant faire preuve d'un bon pouvoir d'abstraction ou d'appartenir  une lite alors que c'est juste un attrape couillon pour leur prendre la tte. Cependant, in fine tout le monde sait bien que cela ne revient pas du tout au mme quand on observe la ralit, quand on redescend sur terre.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Parce que dans "je voudrais qu'on s'aime tous les uns les autres" il y a "il faudrait que Fredoche aime/respecte Macron et les gens qui ont vot pour lui", et vu le reste de ta diatribe, c'est pas gagn...


Comment te dire. Je pense que personne (au niveau du grand public) ne connaissait Macron avant son arrive  l'lyse avec Hollande. Il a commenc  tre mdiatis en traitant des ouvrires d'illettres. C'est vrai que a force le respect. Ensuite, il a fait des lois contre le droit du travail au profit d'une lite riche et minoritaire. L, encore, a donne envie de l'aimer quand on est pas du bon cot de la barrire. Et, depuis qu'il est Prsident, il mprise avec force le peuple franais, et donne  tour de bras des sous  ceux qui en ont dj trop. Bref, y a pas  dire, a donne envie de l'aimer. 
Je n'ai aucun mpris pour ceux qui ont vot Macron, mme au premier tour (tout le monde peut se tromper, et puis, certains y avait intrt), au second tour, la peur peut faire faire des conneries. Maintenant, la personne qui n'est pas rentire, actionnaire, patron et qui vote Macron aux europennes, aux municipales et qui votera Macron en 2022 (s'il se reprsente), j'ai du mal  le comprendre. Je ne le dteste pas, mais je ne le comprends pas.




> Quant au postulat qu'ils "seraient bien forcs de se mettre d'accord", bin ya qu' regarder les Anglais...


C'est un problme diffrent, trs diffrent. Et, il y a un sujet l-dessus (il faut juste ne pas lire les post de Ryu)




> Et pour le "pain sur la planche plus urgent"... bah, la plante (je sais pas si t'es au courant, mais a brle un peu partout, en ce moment-mme, il y a aussi un ouragan d'une violence indite, etc etc). Et trs, trs bientt il sera trop tard, comme nombre de scientifiques nous le rappellent vainement  intervalles rguliers.


a, c'est le truc qui me fait bondir. L'urgence climatique, plantaire, on nous la sert  toutes les sauces. Je ne vais pas dire que a n'existe pas, mais faut juste arrter de faire croire que c'est  l'chelle de M. Toutlemonde que a se joue. O, mme  lchelle de la France ou de l'Europe. Ceux qui ont le VRAI pouvoir de faire changer les choses, ce sont ceux qui font tout pour que rien de change. Et, l'urgence climatique est  l'impt, ce que la menace terroriste est  la libert. C'est rel, mais, c'est surtout trs pratique pour faire avaler des couleuvres grosses comme des pythons  des peuples gavs de propagande no-librale.  ::aie::

----------


## virginieh

> Et pour le "pain sur la planche plus urgent"... bah, la plante (je sais pas si t'es au courant, mais a brle un peu partout, en ce moment-mme, il y a aussi un ouragan d'une violence indite, etc etc). Et trs, trs bientt il sera trop tard, comme nombre de scientifiques nous le rappellent vainement  intervalles rguliers.


Il a fait quoi exactement pour le climat ou l'cologie Macron ?
Pas mal de discours et un slogan.
Mais au niveau de ses lois ou traits ?
Il a repouss l'interdiction du glyphosate moins que l'Europe dans sa globalit, mais plus loin que la fin de son mandat, c'est  dire qu'il s'en est dessaisi.
Il a voulu mettre une taxe, mais elle tait limite pour ne peser que sur les petits mnages ( cause des exemptions comme les avions par exemple) et dans les documents qui ont circul malgr de nom de taxe cologique, le but tait surtout de financer le CICE.
Il a fait valider le CETA qui augmente les transport de marchandises intercontinentales.

Ce sont les action qui m'ont le plus marques, pas forcment les seules et j'en ai peut tre loupes en sa faveur (dans ce cas merci de me le faire savoir).
Sinon j'ai l'impression que on ne peut que dire :
Macron dfend la plante*
*sauf quand les intrt conomiques  court terme d'une poigne sont en jeu.

----------


## Marco46

> Et pour le "pain sur la planche plus urgent"... bah, la plante (je sais pas si t'es au courant, mais a brle un peu partout, en ce moment-mme, il y a aussi un ouragan d'une violence indite, etc etc). Et trs, trs bientt il sera trop tard, comme nombre de scientifiques nous le rappellent vainement  intervalles rguliers.


Ben tu vois je suis pas d'accord avec a. Pour moi le plus urgent c'est que la France sorte des nergies fossiles. Car trs trs trs trs trs bientt (bien plus bientt que pour le climat) il sera trop tard et le risque c'est une guerre civile et des millions de morts (je parle que de la France mais c'est pareil partout en fait). De nombreux spcialistes nous le rappellent vainement  intervalles rguliers depuis un demi-sicle.

----------


## Jipt

> Sinon j'ai l'impression que on ne peut que dire :
> Macron dfend la plante*
> *sauf quand les intrt conomiques  court terme d'une poigne sont en jeu.


Tiens, a me fait penser qu'il est envisag (je ne sais pas o a en est) de supprimer le train quotidien qui remonte les fruits et lgumes de Perpignan  Rungis pour le remplacer par une myriade de semi-remorques, pour des raisons bassement financires.

On a des gens aux commandes qui n'ont rien compris  part leurs intrts financiers, c'est dramatique.

----------


## Ecthelion2

> Tiens, a me fait penser qu'il est envisag (je ne sais pas o a en est) de supprimer le train quotidien qui remonte les fruits et lgumes de Perpignan  Rungis pour le remplacer par une myriade de semi-remorques, pour des raisons bassement financires.
> 
> On a des gens aux commandes qui n'ont rien compris  part leurs intrts financiers, c'est dramatique.


Le service AutoTrain (transport de voiture par train) sera galement supprim en Dcembre 2019. Mais bon, pour le coup, vu le gouffre financier pour le peu de client, pas sr que cela soit une mauvaise chose. Pour le coup de Rungis, oui c'est dj plus problmatique si c'est effectivement mis en place.

----------


## Gunny

> Tiens, a me fait penser qu'il est envisag (je ne sais pas o a en est) de supprimer le train quotidien qui remonte les fruits et lgumes de Perpignan  Rungis pour le remplacer par une myriade de semi-remorques, pour des raisons bassement financires.
> 
> On a des gens aux commandes qui n'ont rien compris  part leurs intrts financiers * court terme*, c'est dramatique.


Texte en gras ajout par moi. A long terme personne n'a d'intrt financier  exploser la plante, et c'est a le plus rageant. Mais l'appt du gain rapide est trop tentant, d'autant plus qu'il est encourag par le systme.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Texte en gras ajout par moi. A long terme personne n'a d'intrt financier  exploser la plante, et c'est a le plus rageant. Mais l'appt du gain rapide est trop tentant, d'autant plus qu'il est encourag par le systme.


En fait, ces gens sont persuads que leur pognon les sauvera.  ::aie::

----------


## Jipt

> En fait, ces gens sont persuads que leur pognon les sauvera.


Exactement !
Bien vu.




> Texte en gras ajout par moi. A long terme personne n'a d'intrt financier  exploser la plante, et c'est a le plus rageant. Mais l'appt du gain rapide est trop tentant, d'autant plus qu'il est encourag par le systme.


Bien vu pour toi aussi, oui, j'ai inconsciemment zapp cet aspect, c'est tellement pas dans ma culture, l'intrt financier, quel que soit son terme.

----------


## virginieh

> En fait, ces gens sont persuads que leur pognon les sauvera.


Ben oui ils seront tranquilles sur les iles nordiques qui deviendront tempres pendant que nous on restera dans le reste du monde  s'entretuer pour quelques gouttes d'eau.
Quand les massacres seront finis, la population aura t assez rduite pour que la temprature redescende.

C'est un plan parfait  ::ptdr::

----------


## Gunny

> Bien vu pour toi aussi, oui, j'ai inconsciemment zapp cet aspect, c'est tellement pas dans ma culture, l'intrt financier, quel que soit son terme.


Les compagnies d'assurance, qui ont beaucoup  perdre avec la crise climatique, commencent d'ailleurs dj  dsinvestir les combustibles fossiles : https://www.theguardian.com/environm...m-fossil-fuels

----------


## Jipt

> Envoy par Jon Shannow
> 
> 
> En fait, ces gens sont persuads que *leur pognon* les sauvera. 
> 
> 
> Ben oui ils seront tranquilles sur les iles nordiques qui deviendront tempres pendant que nous on restera dans le reste du monde  s'entretuer pour quelques gouttes d'eau.
> Quand les massacres seront finis, la population aura t assez rduite pour que la temprature redescende.
> 
> C'est un *plan parfait*


Euh, y a pas un proverbe indien (d'Amrique, remont par Greenpeace [j'ai encore le T-shirt !  ::P: ]) qui dit que "_Quand le dernier arbre aura t abattu, la dernire rivire empoisonne et le dernier poisson pch, alors l'Homme [blanc ? C'est moi qui interroge, au passage] se rendra compte que l'argent ne se mange pas_."

----------


## Jon Shannow

Je ne rsiste pas

----------


## fredoche

Nita65 
Tu me fais penser  ces journalistes omniprsents partout sur tous les mdias, incapables en fin de compte d'avoir une analyse neutre des choses, toujours  orienter leurs billets en fonction de leurs ides. Non pas que je le sois, neutre, loin s'en faut. 
Mais plutt que de citer le Royaume-Uni comme exemple d'un systme proportionnel qui ne fonctionne pas, ou une 4e ou une 3e rpublique dpasse de 60 ans, tu peux prendre l'exemple de lAllemagne, ce pays rv de l'conomie librale puisque en parfaite sant financire. C'est un exemple rel des compromis et des coalitions.
https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/%C3%89...mandes_de_2017

Par ailleurs puisque tu cites le royaume-uni, tu remarqueras que c'est un scrutin majoritaire par circonscription
https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/%C3%89...ode_de_scrutin

Donc ton exemple tombe un peu  l'eau

Jipt le train a t officiellement supprim, en tout cas c'tait dit comme tel dans un des derniers BDR de Franois Ruffin.
Et je trouve a triste pour le service autotrain. Je peux comprendre la notion de gouffre financier, mais la protection de lenvironnement a aussi un cot

Faut pas se leurrer, quand on veut, on peut.
Pour preuve toutes les rformes fiscales et sociales de Macron, Valls, Hollande ces dernires annes.

Si on voulait mettre les camions sur les trains, on le pourrait tout autant qu'en Suisse, puisque jusqu' preuve du contraire, nous sommes souverains sur notre territoire (Oui je sais ryu... L'Europe... mais je t'assure, si on veut, on peut)

J'habite pas loin de l'A6, et zut quoi, de Beaune  Orange, c'est des trains de camion sur les routes. La file de droite est occupe en continu.
Je suis dsol mais les alternatives existent, d'autant plus que le trafic passager est pass sur les TGV pour cet axe. La ligne PLM existe depuis les annes 1850  :https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Compag...iterran%C3%A9e
Et quelques 50 ans arrire, sur le mme parcours, les pniches gros gabarit circulaient en nombre.
Quand j'avais 20 ans, j'ai pass un t  faire le chauffage du lyce de la Batellerie, pour qu'il devienne le lyce Hilaire de Chardonnet   Chalon. 
Ce lyce tait un internat pour les enfants de bateliers. Je vois encore les filles  la fentre au dessus de la chaufferie  ::mouarf:: 

Quand je suis  Lige je vois plusieurs pniches de 2700 tonnes ou de 4500T passer sur la meuse, c'est une centaine de camions sur un seul bateau.
Aujourd'hui sur la Sane et le Rhne, c'est des bateaux de touristes amricains.
Genre le Lord Byron : https://www.vesselfinder.com/fr/vess...MMSI-269057570

Quand on voit la gueule de ces bateaux, les gros porteurs de fret passent sans problme.

La phrase clef, c'est Jon qui l'a donne :



> *Ceux qui ont le VRAI pouvoir de faire changer les choses, ce sont ceux qui font tout pour que rien de change*. Et, l'urgence climatique est  l'impt, ce que la menace terroriste est  la libert. C'est rel, mais, c'est surtout trs pratique pour faire avaler des couleuvres grosses comme des pythons  des peuples gavs de propagande no-librale.


Amen !

ET dans le genre ultra no-con, on a Macron  ::roll::

----------


## Jon Shannow

Hop, un "petit nouveau" au gouvernement : jean-paul-delevoye-annonce-son-entree-au-gouvernement

Alors, souvenons-nous du slogan de Macron "Ni droite, Ni gauche". Alors, Jean-Paul Delevoye : 


> Il est successivement membre du RPR, de l'UMP <Wikipedia>


Pas  dire. Ni Gauche, ni ... gauche !  ::aie::

----------


## virginieh

> Nita65 
> Tu me fais penser  ces journalistes omniprsents partout sur tous les mdias, incapables en fin de compte d'avoir une analyse neutre des choses, toujours  orienter leurs billets en fonction de leurs ides. Non pas que je le sois, neutre, loin s'en faut.


Le problme plus que de la neutralit, c'est pas ce que je lui demande, c'est surtout qu'elle a jusqu'ici (je ne dsespre pas) t incapable de nous donner des arguments factuels pour nous faire comprendre ses raisons de suivre Macron.
Je reconnais que c'est pas facile quand il y a plusieurs participants qui ont des ides contraire aux siennes sur un forum de dfendre les siennes. Mais je demande pas mieux que d'couter les arguments et ides qui sont contraires aux miens.
Mais par exemple sur son premier vote pour Macron, elle a dit que c'tait parce qu'il tait le seul  pouvoir battre Le Pen. Reste que ce n'est pas un lment factuel juste une impression, si Fillon ou Hamon avaient pass le premier tour il y aurait eu des reports de votes pour eux aussi pour faire barrage (seul Melechon en aurait peut tre un peu moins profit vu qu'il reprsente lui aussi un extrme)
Bon dans ce cas l, on est  galit parce que a reste de la politique fiction. Donc a ne peut rester que dans une conviction personnelle, a c'est pour son premier vote, qui mme si je suis pas d'accord avec son analyse est justifi.

Mais maintenant que Macron est lu, elle n'a donn qu'un seul exemple qui l'a confort dans son choix, c'est sa gestion des gilets jaunes, j'aurais aim qu'elle explique parce que j'ai pas du la voir gre comme elle l'a vue. Ce que j'ai vu c'est une rpression que j'ai juge violente vu les squelles irrversibles que pas mal de manifestants ont subi. Comme action pour pacifier, juste quelques petites mesures, dont plusieurs taient dj prvues. Un faux dbat ou Macron a fait les questions et les rponses. Et sinon juste attendre que les gens se lassent en continuant de rprimer violemment ceux qui persistaient.
C'est mon opinion sur la faon dont la crise s'est droule, je voudrais avoir la tienne. C'est un des problmes des modes d'informations actuel, les mdias n'tant pas neutre (et ne pouvant pas l'tre) on est pouss de plus en plus vers ceux qui confirment nos modes de penses (avec des algos comme ceux de youtube par exemple) et ceux qui y sont opposs sont de moins en moins visible.

Tu dis qu'il faut sauver la plante et que c'est urgent, j'ai dj dit plus haut ce que je pensais de l'action de Macron sur ce sujet, mais il est possible que des actions concrtes m'aient chappes, si tu as des exemples.

Mme si on n'est qu'un forum de dveloppeurs, on reste aussi des citoyens et justement en dmocratie, il faut que tous puissent s'exprimer et changer. Et  la faon de parler de plusieurs qui t'ont demand d'expliciter tes choix politiques qui semblent si opposs  ce qu'on comprend de tes conviction, je suis sure que plusieurs pensent comme moi sur ce sujet.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Pas  dire. Ni Gauche, ni ... gauche !


Est-ce qu'Hollande pratiquait une politique plus  gauche que celle de Macron ?

LREM a un plan pour rcuprer des gars du PS :
Municipales : le plan secret de LREM pour siphonner le PS dvoil



> Ils vont devoir changer leurs plans. Les responsables de la majorit semblaient avoir une stratgie bien ficele pour finir dachever le Parti socialiste avant les municipales de mars 2020. Une note cense reste confidentielle et dont lexistence a t rvle ce jeudi dans le Point, donnait par le menu la manire dont La Rpublique en marche comptait sy prendre pour mettre en place un "Agir de gauche" avant la rentre de septembre. *Soit le plan de construction du lieu daccueil pour transfuges socialistes LREM-compatibles sur lequel travaillent danciens de Solfrino aujourdhui au gouvernement comme Jean-Yves Le Drian, Didier Guillaume ou encore Olivier Dussopt*. Un secret industriel politique que, dsormais, tout le monde connat

----------


## Jon Shannow

> (seul Melechon en aurait peut tre un peu moins profit vu qu'il reprsente lui aussi un extrme)


Juste sur ce point. LFI n'a rien d'un parti d'extrme gauche. C'est juste ce que je PS devrait tre. Il n'est extrme que pour les no-libraux car ils reprsentent le seul danger pour leur politique. C'est bien pour cela que LREM (LREM = PS+UMP-LR+MODEM+Macron) nous martle avec le "risque" LE PEN. Tels les taureaux dans l'arne (c'est nous les taureaux), on nous agite un chiffon rouge, et on fonce dedans, afin d'viter de voir le vrai danger (celui qui agite le chiffon) : Le No-libralisme, dont le reprsentant actuel est Macron !

Et, oui, un second tour Mlenchon / Le Pen n'aurait pas donn le mme report de voix. Et, d'ailleurs, il aurait t marrant de voir un Macron demander aux franais de voter Mlenchon ! Lui qui a su reprocher  Mlenchon de ne pas donner de consignes de votes pour le second tour (en disant quand mme, de ne pas voter Le Pen). Je ne suis pas sr, et mme certain du contraire, qu'on aurait pas vu la mme ferveur chez les Fillons, Valls, Macron, etc... pour appeler au "Front Rpublicain" et  voter Mlenchon...

----------


## Nita65

> Et  la faon de parler de plusieurs qui t'ont demand d'expliciter tes choix politiques qui semblent si opposs  ce qu'on comprend de tes conviction, je suis sure que plusieurs pensent comme moi sur ce sujet.


Et bien, on n'a pas d lire la mme chose. 
A la faon dont la plupart m'ont dfie (et n'ont pas demand ni propos) d'expliciter mes choix, j'ai compris qu'ils ne cherchaient qu' amasser des munitions pour me taper dessus de la manire la plus violente possible. Je suis encore capable de faire la diffrence entre quelqu'un qui cherche rellement  me comprendre, et quelqu'un (a fortiori, un groupe) qui cherche  me forcer  me "justifier" tout en n'coutant rien de ce que j'ai  dire. 
Je ne suis ni Sainte-Blandine ni Gilet Jaune et je ne rpondrai pas  une telle provoque juste pour le plaisir de me faire passer pour une victime ou une martyre. J'apprcie Macron - mais pas  ce point-l. 

Aprs, pour les quelques-uns.es qui ont peut-tre t sincrement intresss, je peux vous dire ce que j'ai vot aux Prsidentielles du XXIeme sicle, a clairera peut-tre votre lanterne : 

2002 : Lepage/Chirac ; 2007 : Bayrou/Royal 2012 : Joly/Hollande 2017 : Macron/Macron. 

(Ce qui m'a vraiment fait mal au Q c'tait Royal... ). Tous les votes du 1er tour sont des votes "pour", tous ceux du 2eme tour sont des votes "contre" - sauf en 2017.

----------


## Marco46

> Mais maintenant que Macron est lu, elle n'a donn qu'un seul exemple qui l'a confort dans son choix, c'est sa gestion des gilets jaunes, j'aurais aim qu'elle explique parce que j'ai pas du la voir gre comme elle l'a vue. Ce que j'ai vu c'est une rpression que j'ai juge violente vu les squelles irrversibles que pas mal de manifestants ont subi. Comme action pour pacifier, juste quelques petites mesures, dont plusieurs taient dj prvues. Un faux dbat ou Macron a fait les questions et les rponses. Et sinon juste attendre que les gens se lassent en continuant de rprimer violemment ceux qui persistaient.


Castaner qui se prcipite dans les mdias pour dnoncer l'ignoble attaque de gilets jaunes sur la Piti Salptrire a restera pour moi le top du top de la "fils-de-puterie" pour reprendre les termes du regrett P.E. Barr. Et de l'incomptence aussi parce que cette vraie fake news a t debunke en quelques heures. Le problme c'est que cet homme a encore des droits civiques. a c'est un vrai problme. Impunit totale des dirigeants, ils font les pires conneries et aucune sanction.

Le gazage systmatique, le recours  des forces non formes pour le maintien de l'ordre en manifestation, les nassages dlibrs, etc ...  etc ... Entrainant blessures et violences pour pouvoir charger les gilets jaunes avec le cynisme sans limite du politicien arriv  ce stade de pouvoir. 

Ils m'ont donn la nause  tel point que je ne peux mme plus couter Macron ou Castaner plus de quelques secondes quelque soit le sujet.

Sarko a mis le feu aux banlieues qui taient une poudrire, Macron a ralis l'exploit de mettre le feu  la France des campagnes, la France qui se tait. C'est dire le niveau d'incomptence et d'aveuglement du type. En mme temps il se fait conseiller par Sarkozy, a situe le niveau.




> 2002 : Lepage/Chirac ; 2007 : Bayrou/Royal 2012 : Joly/Hollande 2017 : Macron/Macron.
> 
> (Ce qui m'a vraiment fait mal au Q c'tait Royal... ). Tous les votes du 1er tour sont des votes "pour", tous ceux du 2eme tour sont des votes "contre" - sauf en 2017.


Bref, tu es de droite. C'est pas une honte, faut juste jouer cartes sur table.

----------


## Nita65

> Bref, tu es de droite. C'est pas une honte, faut juste jouer cartes sur table.


Et encore un raccourci et une mise-en-botage dans ces catgories compltement obsoltes. 
Continuer  raisonner en droite/gauche, c'est comme a que le "systme" (comme vous dites) paralyse tout. Moi a fait longtemps que je ne raisonne plus comme a et heureusement.
Quand on voit (y compris ici)) les Mlenchonistes (censs tre  gauche-gauche) prts  voter RN (cens tre  droite-droite) on voit bien que a ne tient pas debout.

----------


## BenoitM

> Quand on voit (y compris ici)) les Mlenchonistes (censs tre  gauche-gauche) prts  voter RN (cens tre  droite-droite) on voit bien que a ne tient pas debout.


C'est pas parce que les gens sont cons qu'il n'y a pas de diffrence entre la gauche et la droite...

----------


## Nita65

> C'est pas parce que les gens sont cons qu'il n'y a pas de diffrence entre la gauche et la droite...


C'est pas parce que,  la base, il y avait une diffrence entre la gauche et la droite, que cette notion est pertinente en 2019 comme grille de lecture de l'offre politique.

----------


## fredoche

> Moi a fait longtemps que je ne raisonne plus comme a et heureusement.
> Quand on voit (y compris ici)) les Mlenchonistes (censs tre  gauche-gauche) prts  voter RN (cens tre  droite-droite) on voit bien que a ne tient pas debout.


Tu fais toi aussi de la mise en boite, ou plutt de la gnralisation dans les grandes largeurs. Le seul  avoir dit a c'est Jon. Chez toi a devient "les Mlenchonistes"

Par contre explique-nous comment tu raisonnes, c'est un peu ce que te demande Virginie par exemple.

----------


## Marco46

> C'est pas parce que,  la base, il y avait une diffrence entre la gauche et la droite, que cette notion est pertinente en 2019 comme grille de lecture de l'offre politique.


Ce clivage est dans les gnes de la politique franaise, c'est son essence, a ne s'efface pas d'un coup parce que Macron et sa clique d'arrivistes opportunistes ont gagn une lection au centre. C'est pas non plus parce que la gauche historique a pass l'arme  droite  partir de 1982 sur les questions conomiques que a change quoi que ce soit. a fait illusion quand on parle d'UMPS ou d'absence de clivage droite/gauche parce qu'ils sont tous devenus libraux conomiquement, mais c'est un cran de fume rien de plus. On efface pas plusieurs sicles d'histoire et de culture politique comme a. 

Il reste la question des murs, il y a toujours eu une droite librale, elle a simplement pris du volume en parallle de l'effondrement du traditionalisme catholique. Macron est un libral de droite pro-amricain comme la plupart des "socialistes". Les dbris de la gauche historique se sont perdus chez Mlenchon, et une poigne d'ahuris restent derrire Hamon.

Mais tous ces leaders sont avant tout des carriristes invtrs qui vivent (littralement) de la crdulit de leurs lecteurs (et plus concrtement d'argent public). A l'extrme droite c'est carrment un business familial.

----------


## halaster08

> Et bien, on n'a pas d lire la mme chose. 
> A la faon dont la plupart m'ont dfie (et n'ont pas demand ni propos) d'expliciter mes choix, j'ai compris qu'ils ne cherchaient qu' amasser des munitions pour me taper dessus de la manire la plus violente possible.


En effet on pas d lire la mme chose.
Etant donn que je fais parti de ceux qui ont pos la question, je peux t'affirmer pour ma part qu'il n'y avait aucune once de dfi dans mes propos, juste de la curiosit, mais c'est parfois compliqu de faire comprendre ses intentions  l'crit (il parait qu'utiliser des smileys a aide, mais je suis nul  a).
Je ne voudrais pas parler au nom des autres mais frquentant ce forum depuis quelques temps je trouve que a ne leur ressemble pas non plus.
Peut-tre as-tu aussi mal interprt l'effet "groupe" 




> Je suis encore capable de faire la diffrence entre quelqu'un qui cherche rellement  me comprendre, et quelqu'un (a fortiori, un groupe) qui cherche  me forcer  me "justifier" tout en n'coutant rien de ce que j'ai  dire.


Je pense que tu juges les participants de ce forum un peu vite, tu a bien essay de discuter avec Ryu au dbut pourquoi ne pas faire pareil avec les autres ?




> Aprs, pour les quelques-uns.es qui ont peut-tre t sincrement intresss, je peux vous dire ce que j'ai vot aux Prsidentielles du XXIeme sicle, a clairera peut-tre votre lanterne : 
>  2002 : Lepage/Chirac ; 2007 : Bayrou/Royal 2012 : Joly/Hollande 2017 : Macron/Macron.


Non justement a n'claire pas grand chose, et a donne surtout envie de poser plus de question: on y voit un point commun centre-droit libral, avec un peu d'cologie au premier tour, cologie qui je pensait (lors de l'lection, discours creux  base de "en mme temps", rien de concret, politique conomique incompatible) et constate malheureusement aujourd'hui n'est pas du tout Macron-compatible, donc ce choix de Macron m'tonne d'o les questions (sans aucun dfi, ni aucune envie de t'enfoncer par la suite, juste une envie de comprendre, comment quelqu'un qui semble avoir des valeurs morales proches des miennes en vient  voter pour un type qui pour moi incarne l'exact oppos de ces valeurs)

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Quand on voit (y compris ici)) les Mlenchonistes (censs tre  gauche-gauche) prts  voter RN (cens tre  droite-droite) on voit bien que a ne tient pas debout.


Je rponds  a, parce qu'tant le seul ici  revendiqu tre pour LFI (et non Mlenchon, qui a le don de m'nerver), et comme j'ai dit qu'en 2022, au second tour, si on propose Macron/Le Pen (tante ou nice), j'hsiterai  voter Le Pen, je pense que "les Mlenchonistes", c'est moi.  ::mouarf:: 

Bon, pour une personne qui nous reproche de gnraliser, ce raccourci est trange.
Ensuite, contrairement  toi, j'ai argument ma dcision.
En 2017, au second tour, j'ai vot "nul", puisque j'ai remis un bulletin Mlenchon. 

J'ai bien dit que je voterai Le Pen au second tour en 2022, contre Macron, PARCE QUE la politique de Macron me parait au final bien pire que celle suppose de Le Pen. Les lois liberticides que Macron a passes, si a avait t Le Pen qui les avait passes, on aurait entendu parler "des heures les plus sombres", "dictatures", "nazisme", ... Et pourtant, parce que c'est Macron, ces lois ne choquent personne ( part moi, les "Mlenchonistes"  :;): )

Pour moi, si Le Pen, c'est, la dictature, le racisme, la xnophobie, l'islamophobie, je te prie de croire que Macron, c'est le fascisme de Mussolini rincarn.
Quand Le Pen s'insurge sur les migrants, Macron lui, ne lve pas le petit doigt pour les accueillir. Il montre du doigt Salvani, mais ne propose pas l'accueil unilatral. Le port de Marseille tait plus proche que celui de Barcelone, lors d'une affaire rcente, avec l'Aquarus (je crois que c'est ce nom). Et Macron, n'a accept de prendre que quelques migrants de ce bateau, qu'une fois que l'Espagne les ait accueillit, et que d'autres pays (l'Allemagne, je crois), se sont proposs pour en accueillir. 

Bref, comme tout ce que fait Macron, c'est de lesbroufe, de la parade, des gesticulations, mais dans les actes, y a pas grand chose. 

Et, comme l'a rappel Marco46, la gestion des gilets jaunes est quand mme une honte. Toi qui a voyag, tu devrais regarder le traitement des gilets jaunes, non pas par le gros bout de la lorgnette des mdias franais, mais par le petit bout des mdias trangers. Tu verras que ce n'est pas du tout le mme son de cloche. Quand je vois comment les mdias franais traitent ce qui se passe  Hong Kong actuellement (et qui est dramatique et inquitant), alors qu'on est en dessous de ce que Macron et sa clique on fait pendant les gilets jaunes, a me donne envie de vomir. Et, comme Marco46, je ne peux plus entendre Macron, Castaner et mme Philippe. a me donne la nause. Alors, oui, en 2022, je voterai LFI au premier tour, et j'espre pouvoir voter LFI au second tour, mais si c'est encore Macron/Le Pen, ce coup-ci, a sera Le Pen, sans tat d'me !

Et, j'attends toujours TES arguments en faveur de Macron. Parce qu' part nous insulter, tu n'as pas apport beaucoup d'eau  ton moulin.  :;):

----------


## Ryu2000

Benalla est amoureux de Macron ou comment a se passe ?
Un champion brsilien de MMA menace Macron, Benalla lui propose un combat en octogone
Il y a des personnage public qui disent n'importe quoi sur Twitter !

----------


## fredoche

Un mec comme a sur twitter a promet  ::ptdr::

----------


## Ecthelion2

Et dire que ce mec devrait tre en taule...

----------


## benjani13

> Et dire que ce mec devrait tre en taule...


T'inquites pas, les vrai dlinquants sont en prison, genre ces trois l qui se baladaient avec de la "littrature gauchiste" en direction du G7 : De la prison ferme pour avoir transport de la littrature gauchiste 

Et quand nos politiques prennent 2 ans ferme (jamais plus videmment) ils font pas un jour de taule, c'est toujours directement amnageable...

----------


## virginieh

> Et, j'attends toujours TES arguments en faveur de Macron. Parce qu' part nous insulter, tu n'as pas apport beaucoup d'eau  ton moulin.


Essayez de les lui demander plus gentiment, par MP, je les ai eus, je suis pas d'accord avec mais je peux comprendre son point de vue.
Mais j'avais pas forcment envie non plus de chercher  la faire changer d'avis, ni qu'elle se braque, juste me faire une ide des siennes. Ce sont pas les miennes, et c'est son droit hein.
La a fait 2 ou 3 jours que vous lui demander, laissez tomber pour l'instant a sert qu'a la braquer.




> T'inquites pas, les vrai dlinquants sont en prison, genre ces trois l qui se baladaient avec de la "littrature gauchiste" en direction du G7 : De la prison ferme pour avoir transport de la littrature gauchiste 
> 
> Et quand nos politiques prennent 2 ans ferme (jamais plus videmment) ils font pas un jour de taule, c'est toujours directement amnageable...


Tu es trop indulgent, un livre a peut tout  fait devenir une arme par destination, s'il est assez lourd, ou tu peux aussi couper la peau avec le bord de la feuille de papier.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> T'inquites pas, les vrai dlinquants sont en prison, genre ces trois l qui se baladaient avec de la "littrature gauchiste" en direction du G7 : De la prison ferme pour avoir transport de la littrature gauchiste 
> 
> Et quand nos politiques prennent 2 ans ferme (jamais plus videmment) ils font pas un jour de taule, c'est toujours directement amnageable...


C'est purement scandaleux, si c'est vraiment les faits. On n'a pas tous les lments, et il faudrait un doctorant pour nous clairer...  ::ptdr::

----------


## Ecthelion2

> C'est purement scandaleux, si c'est vraiment les faits. On n'a pas tous les lments, et il faudrait un doctorant pour nous clairer...


Parles pas de malheur stp...  ::ptdr::

----------


## r0d

> T'inquites pas, les vrai dlinquants sont en prison, genre ces trois l qui se baladaient avec de la "littrature gauchiste" en direction du G7 : De la prison ferme pour avoir transport de la littrature gauchiste


Amis allemands, soyez bienvenus en macronnie, o la possession de livres qui ne respectent pas la pense unique est un dlit.

En ce moment je suis pas mal ce qui se passe  Hong-Kong. Et je ne peux m'empcher de comparer ce qui se passe l-bas avec nos expriences de gilets jaunes. Et trs honntement, si la violence proportionnelle des forces de l'ordre l-bas tait ne serait-ce que du mme ordre de  grandeur avec celles de notre beau pays, le monde entier, sans exception, serait en moi.
La diffrence avec la France ? Ici, la junte qui est au pouvoir contrle totalement les mdias. Goebbels en et t jaloux.

Nous sommes dsormais dans un tat policier, il faut s'y faire. Le glissement  commenc au dbut des annes 2000, il est maintenant  peu prs achev.
Aujourd'hui, porter un tee-shirt gauchiste ou possder les livres gauchistes vous amne en prison. Faites la fte un peu trop tard, et les policiers peuvent vous tuer. Manifestez, et vous finirez en prison, ou gravement mutil, ou les deux.
Le tout tant savamment couvert par les mdias aux ordres.
Lgislatif, judiciaire, excutif, et mdias (souvent prsent comme le 4me pouvoir) sont aux mains d'une petite ploutocratie. Le tout support par un tat policier. Oui, je n'ai pas peur de le dire, et je pse mes mots, la France aujourd'hui est une forme de dictature policire. Quelque chose qui se rapproche vraiment de plus en plus de la dictature militaire de Pinochet au Chili dans les annes 80 : une politique conomique no-librale extrmiste encadre par un rgime policier d'une violence extrme.

Je suis en train de planifier mon retour en Espagne. Je n'en peux plus de me poser la question,  chaque fois que je sors, si je vais pas finir en prison ou mutil. Car oui, j'ai souvent des tee-shirts ou des livres gauchistes sur moi. Je participe  des activits politiques de gauchiste. Je n'ai jamais cass quoi que ce soit ni agress personne, mme verbalement (et surtout pas un policier), et pourtant je peux finir,  n'importe quel moment, en prison ou tabass par les flics. Et grce au bon travail des mdias je serai, en plus, considr comme un dangereux [casseur][terroriste][criminel] (chaque mdia cochera la case qui correspond  sa ligne ditoriale). C'en est trop pour moi, je ne peux plus rester ici.

----------


## r0d

> C'est purement scandaleux, si c'est vraiment les faits. On n'a pas tous les lments, et il faudrait un doctorant pour nous clairer...


Cette histoire tourne depuis quelques jours, et les quelques certitudes que l'on a corroborent les mthodes et le fonctionnement global de la justice et des forces de police que l'on observe depuis quelques annes. C'est parfaitement plausible, et plusieurs tmoignages acceptables circulent.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Essayez de les lui demander plus gentiment, par MP, je les ai eus, je suis pas d'accord avec mais je peux comprendre son point de vue.
> Mais j'avais pas forcment envie non plus de chercher  la faire changer d'avis, ni qu'elle se braque, juste me faire une ide des siennes. Ce sont pas les miennes, et c'est son droit hein.
> La a fait 2 ou 3 jours que vous lui demander, laissez tomber pour l'instant a sert qu'a la braquer.


Dsol, je ne suis pas d'accord.
On est sur un forum de discussion. On ne l'a pas agress, on lui a juste demander une explication. a ne l'a pas gn de nous balancer ses exploits humanitaires (que je respecte au plus haut point). 

On ne lui demande pas de se justifier, mais d'expliquer. Elle ne me convaincra pas de voter Macron, c'est clair. Pas plus que je nessaierai pas de la convaincre de voter LFI. 
Sa raction est incroyable ! Elle nous dit qu'elle a vot Macron, on lui demande pourquoi, et elle nous accuse de n'tre pas ouverts ! C'est un comble quand mme.

Si elle ne veut pas discuter, qu'elle ne vienne pas sur un forum de ... discussions !

----------


## Jipt

> T'inquites pas, les vrai dlinquants sont en prison, genre ces trois l qui se baladaient avec de la "littrature gauchiste" en direction du G7 : De la prison ferme pour avoir transport de la littrature gauchiste


C'est pas vrai ? Si ? Gestapo, le retour *?* 

Non, Gestapo, le retour *!*

Notez le changement de ponctuation.

OMG, quel monde

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Cette histoire tourne depuis quelques jours, et les quelques certitudes que l'on a corroborent les mthodes et le fonctionnement global de la justice et des forces de police que l'on observe depuis quelques annes. C'est parfaitement plausible, et plusieurs tmoignages acceptables circulent.


C'est en effet tout  fait plausible. Hlas. Mais l'article mis en lien par Benjamin13 n'apporte pas suffisamment d'lments pour dire qu'ils sont en prison uniquement parce qu'ils transportaient des livres gauchistes. 

En gros, ils sont en prison, pour  participation  un groupement form en vue de commette des dgradations ou des violences . Si c'est juste le fait de possder des livres gauchistes qui permet d'obtenir ce chef d'inculpation, c'est effectivement scandaleux. Maintenant, est-ce qu'il y avait d'autres raisons, l'article n'est pas suffisamment prcis pour le dterminer.

Par contre, je n'ai aucun doute sur le fait que la "justice" franaise soit capable de toutes les ignominies pour servir le Duc de l'lyse.

----------


## benjani13

> C'est en effet tout  fait plausible. Hlas. Mais l'article mis en lien par Benjamin13 n'apporte pas suffisamment d'lments pour dire qu'ils sont en prison uniquement parce qu'ils transportaient des livres gauchistes.


Je suis d'accord que le titre est extrapol, le coup de la "littrature gauchiste" tant arriv dans un deuxime temps (ou en cause aggravante, ce qui serait dj scandaleux). Je voulais surtout appuyer sur le fait que eux soient directement mis en prison sans mnagement, apparemment sans possibilit de contacteur leurs proches (cf lettre ouverte de leurs parents, traduction ici) . 

Mais c'est une drive qu'on voit et qui se rpte. Lors du G7 un conducteur d'une camionnette abordant des affiches (sur le sort et la reconnaissance des harkis) s'tait fait arrt pour une raison quelconque. C'tait film durant un reportage de France 3 je crois. On pouvait voir ensuite un des policier faire la leon  la personne arrt, c'tait pas le moment d'aborder ce sujets, que c'tait "un peu fort comme sujet quand mme". a commence comme a.




> En gros, ils sont en prison, pour  participation  un groupement form en vue de commette des dgradations ou des violences . Si c'est juste le fait de possder des livres gauchistes qui permet d'obtenir ce chef d'inculpation, c'est effectivement scandaleux. Maintenant, est-ce qu'il y avait d'autres raisons, l'article n'est pas suffisamment prcis pour le dterminer.


Ce qui semble s'tre pass est qu'il se sont fait arrt pour transport d'armes ou d'objets pouvant servir d'armes. Mais aprs coup ces accusations sont tombs car ce qu'ils transportaient ne pouvaient pas tre considrer comme des armes. Ils ont du  coup eu le droit au  participation  un groupement form en vue de commette des dgradations ou des violences  qui semble tre le qualificatif juridique qui permet de mettre n'importe qui en prison aujourd'hui.

----------


## halaster08

> Essayez de les lui demander plus gentiment, par MP, je les ai eus, je suis pas d'accord avec mais je peux comprendre son point de vue.


Peux-tu me dire ce que tu as trouv de mchant / pas gentil dans ma manire de poser la question ?
Pour ma part, insister par MP je trouve pour le coup que a fait plus harclement que demande gentille c'est pour a que je ne l'ai pas fait. 




> Mais j'avais pas forcment envie non plus de chercher  la faire changer d'avis, ni qu'elle se braque, juste me faire une ide des siennes.


Personne n'as dit qu'il voulait la faire changer d'avis, ni la braquer.




> La a fait 2 ou 3 jours que vous lui demander, laissez tomber pour l'instant a sert qu'a la braquer.


En mme temps la seule rponse qu'on ait eu c'est un procs d'intention



> A la faon dont la plupart m'ont dfie (et n'ont pas demand ni propos) d'expliciter mes choix, j'ai compris qu'ils ne cherchaient qu' amasser des munitions pour me taper dessus de la manire la plus violente possible.


Ne me reconnaissant pas du tout l dedans, forcment a m'a fait ragir.

----------


## benjani13

> Nous sommes dsormais dans un tat policier, il faut s'y faire. Le glissement  commenc au dbut des annes 2000, il est maintenant  peu prs achev.


Tiens, Yvan Le Bolloch' qui a le culot de dire  la tl que "L'tat ne tiens plus que par sa police", a fait un peu de bien de crever labcs

----------


## Bousk

> Tu es trop indulgent, un livre a peut tout  fait devenir une arme par destination, s'il est assez lourd, ou tu peux aussi couper la peau avec le bord de la feuille de papier.


Karadok et Perceval sont d'accord avec toi  ::ptdr::

----------


## Gunny

On lit de ces trucs parfois...

L'absentisme au travail de plus en plus proccupant en France




> Le problme est en ralit la perte de sens du salari pour son travail. Quand un salari n'est plus motiv, il est moins enclin  venir travailler s'il a 38 de fivre


J'ai mme pas envie de faire un commentaire.

----------


## fredoche

Non au contraire, qu'en tires-tu en terme de rflexions ?

----------


## Ryu2000

> il est moins enclin  venir travailler s'il a 38 de fivre


Il y a des gens qui ne veulent pas manquer le travail et qui y vont mme quand ils sont malade, ce qui peut s'avrer tre contre productif si la maladie est contagieuse. Un salari peut transmettre sa grippe.
Les japonais mettent un masque pour ne pas contaminer les autres (et c'est aussi un accessoire de mode).
En France le nombre de gens qui culpabilisent quand ils doivent louper le travail car ils sont malade diminue.
Il existe des mtiers o si une personne manque a pnalise beaucoup de personnes, par exemple quand un prof est absent il y a plein de cours qui sautent.

Pourquoi il ne faut pas aller au travail quand on est malade



> Une toux qui empire de jour en jour ? Un dbut de gastro ou de grippe ? Surtout, nallez pas au travail. Car non seulement vous ne serez pas trs efficace, mais en plus, vous allez coter de largent  votre entreprise.
> Un petit rhume ? Une gastro ? Quoi quil en soit, vous feriez mieux de rester chez vous. *Mais se mettre en arrt maladie nest pas une habitude pour tout le monde et cest mme une preuve pour certains. Le comportement qui consiste  venir travailler malgr un mauvais tat de sant a t baptis par les Anglo-Saxons sickness presenteeism, que lon pourrait traduire par  prsentisme mdical .*
> 
> Cette notion, plus couramment appele  surprsentisme , est assez rcente dans la socit franaise. Elle a fait son apparition dans les annes 1990 en Amrique du Nord. *Lexemple le plus probant pour illustrer ce phnomne est celui du salari qui vient travailler cote que cote, alors que son mdecin lui a prescrit un arrt de travail.*
> 
> Selon ltude de la Fondation europenne pour lamlioration des conditions de vie et de travail, *la France fait partie des pays o le temps de surprsentisme est le plus lev. Prs de 48 % des Franais vont travailler au moins une fois dans lanne alors quils sont malades.* La moyenne europenne est en de, avec environ 40 % de surprsentisme.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Non au contraire, qu'en tires-tu en terme de rflexions ?


Personnellement, j'en tire, qu'une fois de plus on ne pointe pas l o est le problme. Ou, plutt, on pointe le problme mais on cherche de mauvaises solutions.

Le problme est bien not : le manque de motivation. En effet, des salaris peu ou pas motivs ne vont pas faire d'effort pour venir travailler s'ils sont malades, mme juste un peu. 

Il n'y a pas,  proprement parl, de solutions de proposer, mais l'article pointe surtout le cot pour l'tat. On peut donc imaginer que dans l'esprit, il faut lutter contre ces arrts maladies (que l'on pressants tre "abusifs" pour ces gens), et que la lutte va passer par des dremboursements, des sanctions, des pressions sur les mdecins, ...

Alors, que le problme est clairement nomm : la motivation.

Et, donc, ajouter des contraintes, des sanctions, des dremboursements, est-ce que a va amliorer la motivation ? J'en doute (en fait, je suis sr du contraire).

Si on rmunrait mieux le travail, qu'on arrtait de mettre le personnel sous pression, que l'on assistait pas  toujours plus d'ingalit (des patrons de plus en plus riches, et des salaris de plus en plus prcaires et pauvres), peut-tre que la motivation reviendrait. Mais, pour a, il faudrait reconnaitre que le modle no-libral est une catastrophe, et ce n'est pas pour tout de suite ! ::aie::

----------


## fredoche

Merci Jon
Bon tu vas vite dans les grands mots, mais j'apprcie ta rflexion.

Oui simplement dj une meilleure reconnaissance du travail au travail et le souci de meilleures conditions, on gagnerait surement sur tous les tableaux. J'ai le sentiment d'un problme typiquement franais.

Et ma foi, il n'y  a qu' rflchir  la situation dans les hpitaux, et la rponse en forme de non-recevoir d'Agns Buzyn qui dit que 300 ne changerait rien au problme. C'est sur que quand on a  soi-mme 12 000 d'argent de poche, avec 300 on paye mme pas une bouteille de champ

----------


## Ryu2000

> Si on rmunrait mieux le travail, qu'on arrtait de mettre le personnel sous pression, que l'on assistait pas  toujours plus d'ingalit (des patrons de plus en plus riches, et des salaris de plus en plus prcaires et pauvres), peut-tre que la motivation reviendrait. Mais, pour a, il faudrait reconnaitre que le modle no-libral est une catastrophe, et ce n'est pas pour tout de suite !


C'est clair que a ne risque pas d'arriver, le niveau de vie des travailleurs va continuer de baisser, le chmage et le RSA vont continuer d'augmenter. La classe moyenne se dbat pour survivre le pouvoir d'achat s'affaiblit de mois en mois.
Le problme vient peut-tre en partie des taxes. Pour qu'un employ touche 1200 net le patron doit donner dans les 2400. Le SMIC pourrait augmenter sans que le patron donne plus si il y avait un peu moins de taxes.
Bon sinon il y a plein d'entreprise qui mettent les salaires ultra bas, parce qu'ils savent que les employs vont galrer pour trouver du travail ailleurs, "soit t'acceptes a, soit c'est le RSA".

Il ne faut pas mettre tous les patrons dans la mme case, un petit patron est plus proche de ses employs que d'un gros patron...
Si tu crer ton entreprise et que tu embauches 1 personne, tu ne fais pas partie du club des gros patrons.

----------


## Gunny

> Non au contraire, qu'en tires-tu en terme de rflexions ?


Que la place d'un employ malade est chez lui, et ce pour de multiples raisons:
- On ne fait pas du bon travail quand on est malade, avec le risque de tomber dans une productivit ngative  cause d'erreurs ou de dranger ses collgues
- On risque d'tre malade plus longtemps ou plus gravement, ceci pouvant mener  de plus longs arrts maladies  l'avenir. Associ au point ci-dessus, c'est implicitement se baser sur le seul nombre de jours travaills pour juger le travail effectuen lui-mme
- On risque de contaminer ses collgues et ses co-voyageurs (si applicable), menant  encore plus d'arrts maladie
- C'est juste humain

Les gens tombent malades, c'est un simple fait. Vouloir "combattre" les arrts maladies, c'est implicitement blmer les salaris pour tre humains (ou pire, les accuser de faire semblant pour rester chez eux). Je ne vois pas ce que la motivation vient faire l-dedans. Je ne comprends pas cette obsession franaise de mettre tout sur le dos du soi-disant manque de motivation des salaris. Le problme est exactement l'inverse, les franais travaillent trop et se sentent obligs de toujours en faire de plus en plus juste par peur de passer pour un fainant. Encore pire, le manque de motivation est vu comme un problme du salari, et pas de l'entreprise.

Enfin,  contraster : Absentisme: Prs dun quart des salaris du priv a renonc  un arrt maladie prescrit en 2018

----------


## el_slapper

Le salari est une ressource. RH, c'est bien a. Partant de l, un ressource, a s'exploite. Il y a tout un corpus idologique l-dessous. Comme le souligne trs justement Gunny, ce corpus idologique n'est mme pas productif. C'est juste "_Fouetter plus fort. En cas de succs, fouetter encore plus fort. En cas dchec, fouetter encore plus fort. En cas de doute, fouetter encore plus fort_".

C'est pas nouveau. Je me rappelle  l'arme(en 1998), un type un peu diplm qui tait fier de son stage de fin d'tudes, fait avant le service. Il fallait virer des gens. Son critre? Le management par la promenade. Il passait dans les bureaux, et prenait des notes "bosse - bosse pas". A la fin du mois, il  a fait les comptes, et son chef a vir ceux qui paraissaient le moins actifs au boulot. Leur productivit relle? Rien  foutre. L'important, c'est de faire semblant de bosser.

----------


## Ryu2000

> son chef a vir ceux qui paraissaient le moins actifs au boulot. Leur productivit relle? Rien  foutre. L'important, c'est de faire semblant de bosser.


Mesurer la productivit d'une personne c'est souvent compliqu, il y a des tches difficiles  mesurer. ( l'usine tu peux compter les pices ralises par un oprateur, c'est facile, mais va mesurer la productivit d'un manager, c'est pas flagrant comme truc...).
Plein de salaris essaient de donner l'impression qu'ils travaillent en permanence, certains restent mme trs tard le soir alors qu'ils ne foutent rien. C'est peut-tre pour essayer de se faire bien voir par la hirarchie ou c'est la peur, parce que si tu te fais virer, c'est la descente aux enfers => chmage, dpression, divorce, RSA, alcoolisme.
C'est pas le plein emploi en ce moment, si tu perds ton job tu n'es pas assur dans retrouver un. ( moins de vivre dans une grande ville)

----------


## Jipt

D'un autre ct, comment tre motiv  se lever le matin pour aller au taf dans un tel monde de m13rd4, pour ceux qui ont les yeux ouverts ?
Et pour peu que le gars bosse dans une bote qui participe  la dgradation gnrale, le matin a te casse un peu plus le moral : est-ce que le mec qui fabrique des mines anti-personnel par exemple est content d'aller taffer le morning ? Faudra m'en prsenter un

----------


## Ryu2000

> D'un autre ct, comment tre motiv  se lever le matin pour aller au taf dans un tel monde de m13rd4, pour ceux qui ont les yeux ouverts ?


Il faut rembourser la banque pour le prt de la maison.
La motivation c'est que t'es l'esclave de ta banque et tu dois la payer chaque mois.

----------


## benjani13

Un petit point sur la ptition pour la mise en place du rfrendum sur Aroport de Paris. Nous avons atteint les 700.000 signatures. C'est trop peu, mais c'est dj beaucoup au vu du manque total de communication sur ce sujet. Seuls quelques groupes militants apolitiques se bougent et grappillent des signatures. Les politiques, dans la globalit, ne s'engagent pas, malheureusement. Une bonne partie des 250 parlementaires qui a sign la loi rfrendaire provoquant l'ouverture de cette ptition n'a mme pas sign la ptition... Et mme chez les politiques signataires il y a peu d'actions entreprises pour mobiliser les lecteurs. Pourtant les actions menes par les groupes militants portent  chaque fois leurs fruits, avec des forts pics de signatures observs dans la foule. 

A cot de a, le site du rfrendum est une horreur absolue. Pas ergonomique, design digne de 1999, bugu. Oui oui, bugu. Des bugs apparaissent, disparaissent, d'autres les remplacent. On a eu le droit  des formulaires qui marchent plus pendant une priode (plus possible de vrifier si on a sign), puis qui remarchent, d'autres qui remarchent plus, etc. Il y a quelques jours le listing des signataires s'est retrouv amput de 60% des signatures pendant une journe. Tout est opaque. 

Je fait partie de l'quipe du site adprip.fr. On surveille tout a, on vrifie quotidiennement que rien ne disparait, que rien d'trange se produit, on recueille les problmes des personnes qui n'arrivent pas  signer  cause du site tout pourri. Si vous voulez faire un tour sur le site on propose un compteur des signatures (ce qui n'est pas fait par le min. intrieur), le nombre de signatures par villes/communes, une carte des soutiens, des graphes d'volutions. Tout a mis  jour quotidiennement.

Sur Twitter on partage les infos du jour concernant la ptition, on prviens quand des bugs apparaissent sur le site du ministre : https://twitter.com/adpripfr





Vous voulez savoir la dernire du ministre de l'intrieur? Un bug est apparu depuis deux jours : https://twitter.com/adpripfr/status/1169308712521142277

Quand vous signez pour le rfrendum, le formulaire vous demande votre numro de Carte d'Identit ou de Passeport, et la date d'obtention du document. Sauf que depuis deux jours il est impossible de slectionner une date plus rcente que *2002* dans le calendrier qui apparait sur le formulaire. Autant dire que tous les documents dlivrs cette anne sont dj tous plus valide. Il faut du coup crire  la main la date dans le champs du formulaire, ce qui n'est pas naturelle pour beaucoup de personne. 



Et c'est la rptition des choses du genre qui font que des personnes nous contactent car ils n'arrivent pas  signer malgr de multiples tentatives.


PS: Merci Fredoche c'est corrig

----------


## fredoche

> Je fait partie de l'quipe du site adprip.fr.


Super travail  ::merci:: 

Il y a un souci sur ton lien. A corriger... le bon : https://www.adprip.fr

Sinon je suis le seul signataire de ma commune... sur 399 inscrits  ::calim2::

----------


## David_g

> C'est pas nouveau. Je me rappelle  l'arme(en 1998), un type un peu diplm qui tait fier de son stage de fin d'tudes, fait avant le service. Il fallait virer des gens. Son critre? Le management par la promenade. Il passait dans les bureaux, et prenait des notes "bosse - bosse pas". A la fin du mois, il  a fait les comptes, et son chef a vir ceux qui paraissaient le moins actifs au boulot. Leur productivit relle? Rien  foutre. L'important, c'est de faire semblant de bosser.


En cours de RH (dans mon cursus), notre intervenant nous appelait  surtout prendre du recul sur ce genre de chose justement. il appelait cela le "syndrome de la clope".

Un employ prend toujours une (et une seule pause) clope de sa journe  10 heures piles. Il croise souvent le grand manager. une fois il a un problme en prod et du coup il doit prendre sa pause  11h et il croise le manager. Trois semaines aprs, rebelote, gros problme qu'il aide  dpanner) et il prend sa pause  14h00  et l aussi il croise le manager.

Constat du manager : cet employ est tout le temps en pause clope et en fout pas une.

Bref intervenant RH trs intressant sur tous les biais existants dans ce domaine. Malheureusement cela me semble une minorit (en RH ou en Management, quelque soit le niveau de management)

----------


## Jipt

> Constat du manager : cet employ est tout le temps en pause clope et en fout pas une.


Constat de l'employ : je prends qu'*une* pause clope dans la journe et *n'importe quand* que je la prenne je croise le manager,  croire qu'il en fout *vraiment* pas une.

----------


## Marco46

> Un petit point sur la ptition pour la mise en place du rfrendum sur Aroport de Paris. Nous avons atteint les 700.000 signatures. C'est trop peu, mais c'est dj beaucoup au vu du manque total de communication sur ce sujet. Seuls quelques groupes militants apolitiques se bougent et grappillent des signatures. Les politiques, lesdans la globalit, ne s'engagent pas, malheureusement. Une bonne partie des 250 parlementaires qui a sign la loi rfrendaire provoquant l'ouverture de cette ptition n'a mme pas sign la ptition... Et mme chez les politiques signataires il y a peu d'actions entreprises pour mobiliser les lecteurs. Pourtant les actions menes par les groupes militants portent  chaque fois leurs fruits, avec des forts pics de signatures observs dans la foule.


J'ai fait signer tous les gens de mon cercle proche que je connaissais et qui taient d'accord c'est  dire pas grand monde.

Il y a quelques semaines dans une discussion au taf j'avais russi  placer le sujet : Personne, absolument personne ne savait de quoi je parlais. C'est quoi ADP ? Ha bon ils vendent l'aroport ? Mais c'est peut tre bien ? Je sais pas.

xD

Milieu openspace grand compte bourr de jeunes cadres trentenaires pour la plupart prestas.

----------


## Gunny

> J'ai fait signer tous les gens de mon cercle proche que je connaissais et qui taient d'accord c'est  dire pas grand monde.
> 
> Il y a quelques semaines dans une discussion au taf j'avais russi  placer le sujet : Personne, absolument personne ne savait de quoi je parlais. C'est quoi ADP ? Ha bon ils vendent l'aroport ? Mais c'est peut tre bien ? Je sais pas.
> 
> xD
> 
> Milieu openspace grand compte bourr de jeunes cadres trentenaires pour la plupart prestas.


Pas tonn. Les devs tiennent le monde par les couilles et ils ne s'en rendent mme pas compte (encore plus vrai en France o la lobotomie SSII fait des ravages).

----------


## fredoche

Bon bah moi en discutant avec ma sur et mon beau-frre ce WE, mme constat, les 2 absolument pas au courant.
On parlait de la privatisation de FDJ, il se trouve que je bosse pour ces derniers, depuis des annes. 
Et donc je leur dis pour la ptition, ils sont tomb des nues  ::calim2:: 

Donc l ce matin petit mail familial, pour donner le lien et esprer que le message commence  se rpandre.

De toute faon, comme l'ont montr depuis longtemps les psychosociologues amricains, c'est  travers nos cercles d'influence, nos groupes sociaux, que des campagnes politiques peuvent se gagner.

Donc je crois que je vais me forcer un peu, et faire acte de proslytisme sur ce sujet, parce que Merdeeee... ::D:

----------


## Ryu2000

> les 2 absolument pas au courant.


Les gilets jaunes savent que l'tat veut privatiser l'aroport de Paris et la Franaise des Jeux.

===
Il est peut-tre un peu trop optimiste :
Yannick Jadot, dans les starting blocks de 2022



> Yannick Jadot a-t-il dj mang son pain blanc ? Quelques semaines aprs les lections europennes, le patron dEurope Ecologie-Les Verts (EELV) est sous le feu des critiques et chute dans les sondages. Son "crime" : avoir profit du bon score de son parti le 26 mai (13,47 %) et du champ de ruines autour de lui  gauche pour pousser son avantage.* Dclarant vouloir gagner Paris, Nantes, Rennes et Toulouse aux municipales de lan prochain et affirmant pouvoir lemporter  la prsidentielle de 2022.*


L'cologie est actuellement un sujet trs tendance, mais de l  ce que les gens votent Europe Ecologie-Les Verts en 2022...
Gnration point s va faire mieux ^^

----------


## Cincinnatus

> C'est clair que a ne risque pas d'arriver, le niveau de vie des travailleurs va continuer de baisser, le* nombre de personnes au chmage et au RSA* vont continuer d'augmenter. La classe moyenne se dbat pour survivre le pouvoir d'achat s'affaiblit de mois en mois.* Les actionnaires se portent bien, merci pour eux.*


Je me suis permis de rectifier, on aurait pu croire que tu pensais que les chmeurs indemniss et les allocataires du RSA gagnaient plus sans rien faire. Non ?




> Le problme vient peut-tre en partie des taxes. Pour qu'un employ touche 1200 net le patron doit donner dans les 2400. Le SMIC pourrait augmenter sans que le patron donne plus si il y avait un peu moins de taxes.


L, tu commets une grossire erreur. Tu confonds "taxes" et "cotisations". Eh oui, le patron et l'employ cotisent  l'assurance chmage,  l'assurance maladie,  l'assurance vieillesse, ... En plus de la CSG, etc...
Il s'agit de redistribution, pas de payer le carburant. Le salaire net n'est qu'une partie de la rmunration, il faut aussi payer la sant et la retraite. Les pays qui n'ont pas a ont un systme de sant ruineux.

Le fait de dfiscaliser les heures supplmentaires, de rduire les cotisations, etc, fout en l'air la solidarit nationale (et prpare au passage l'arrive des fcheux au pouvoir).

----------


## Ryu2000

> Je me suis permis de rectifier


Ok ma phrase n'tait pas clair, mais par contre il fallait mettre "va" (le nombre va augmenter), l c'est "vont" et j'ai cru que c'tait moi qui avait fait l'erreur.




> L, tu commets une grossire erreur. Tu confonds "taxes" et "cotisations".


Ouais je sais, je ne suis pas pas un gars du jargon administratif, l j'ai fais exprs d'amalgamer tout, j'ai du mal  tre prcis dans ce domaine, ce n'est pas ma tasse de th.
Cotisation, taxe, contribution : le lexique du budget pour les nuls




> Le fait de dfiscaliser les heures supplmentaires, de rduire les cotisations, etc, fout en l'air la solidarit nationale


Je comprend que c'est trs important de payer des cotisations. Mais a doit tre mal reparti, parce que a cote super cher  certains. C'est vraiment lourd pour une toute petite entreprise.
C'est un peu comme le RSI qui tue les artisans (en fait ils ne sont pas oblig de payer le RSI, mais l'tait leur faire croire que si).

----------


## Jon Shannow

Allez, je ne rsiste pas...

----------


## fredoche

ah... un nouveau scandale ::calim2:: 

C'est fou ce que l'on vit bien sans se tenir au courant de l'actualit

----------


## Marco46

> ah... un nouveau scandale


Halala ces gauchistes ... 

Cet honnte homme se faisait simplement rembourser deux fois ses frais. Une simple erreur "d'inattention". "On va pas en faire en fromage !"

Prenons un exemple. Tu vas au resto le midi avec un collgue. Tu prends apro x3 - entre - plat - dessert - picrate - digeo et le p'tit frre. Bon. T'as une note de 250 boules. Bon. Tu vas  la mairie faire une photocopie de la note, par inattention. Tu vas voir le comptable de l'assemble et tu lui donnes le ticket de caisse (avec la TVA, c'est trs important).

Et l c'est le drame. Tu reviens voir le fonctionnaire (par inattention) et erreur d'inattention, tu donnes la photocopie et donc tu es rembours une 2me fois. C'est compltement logique ! Si t'tais pas un pauvre prolo tu saurais grer des notes de frais  ::mrgreen:: 

C'est simple espce de communiste ! Faut que tu comprennes que ces gens ont tellement de travail et de responsabilits que c'est compliqu de grer les notes de frais derrire, on peut se retrouver * donner deux fois le mme papier* au fonctionnaire charg de rembourser les notes de frais  ::evilred:: 

Sale bolchevique va !

----------


## Ryu2000

Beaucoup de dputs aiment abuser de leurs privilges.
La Socit dconomie mixte locale damnagement de Fresnes (Semaf) et la mairie pouvaient lui rembourser ses repas, donc parfois ils allaient voir les deux.

Il y a un dner luxueux pour 2 personnes qui a cot 712.

----------


## fredoche

> espce de communiste !


J'avoue  ::mrgreen::  enfin libertaire comme se plait  le souligner rod

Bon ce matin c'est Richard Ferrand je crois, et pour le peu que j'en ai lu, un local lou  une mutuelle et financ 100%  crdit par sa compagne. Un investissement lgitime qui ressemble fort  une prise illgale dintrts, ou abus de bien sociaux, ou ... j'en sais rien.
Moi j'adore comment ils se drapent dans la dignit ensuite.
Moi j'avais dj dit ici qu'il avait tout d'une crapule, il respire la fausset ce mec.

Quel cinma, ils me filent la gerbe

Et il est le 4e personnage de l'tat, c'est beau la France

Tout a j'ai parfois le sentiment que c'est juste un appel au reste de la population  truander allgrement, parce que de toute faon, plus t'es honnte plus t'es con. En gros.

Et dire qu'hier t'avais les dcrocheurs de portrait qui passaient au tribunal devant une juridiction spcialise dans le terrorisme pour "vol en runion" et qui risquent 5 ans de prison. On ne devrait pas les dcrocher les portraits, on devrait les rendre plus ralistes, en faisant une jolie petite barbichette en pointe, une moustache et 2 cornes, pour bien signifier le cot malfique du personnage.  
Comme je faisais quand j'tais gamin sur la couverture du Tl7jours ::aie:: 

Mais quelle honte ce pays... quelle honte !

----------


## Ecthelion2

> Tout a j'ai parfois le sentiment que c'est juste un appel au reste de la population  truander allgrement, parce que de toute faon, plus t'es honnte plus t'es con. En gros.


A la diffrence, qu'au moindre cart de poil de cul, toi tu ramasseras plein pot, mais bon, y'a pas de justice  deux vitesses, faut attendre les fin des enqutes tout a tout a, c'est Google Scholar qui le dit.  :;):

----------


## Ryu2000

Franois Ruffin moque la transition colo de Macron  l'Assemble



> Alors que lhmicycle discute du projet de loi dorientation des mobilits, le dput de la France insoumise a notamment dress la liste des amendements rejets par ses homologues de La Rpublique en marche : *Limiter les vols ariens* et les substituer par le train, irrecevable!* Supprimer la niche fiscale dont bnficie le krosne*, irrecevable! *Mettre fin  lexonration de taxe qui profite au carburant maritime*, irrecevable!, a tonn le parlementaire.


Hey mais elle est gniale l'ide de taxer  fond le carburant maritime !




> un appel au reste de la population  truander allgrement


Les puissants peuvent truander, pas le peuple.
Quand t'es dans un rseau important tu peux viter les problmes pendant un moment.

----------


## benjani13

> J'avoue  enfin libertaire comme se plait  le souligner rod
> 
> Bon ce matin c'est Richard Ferrand je crois, et pour le peu que j'en ai lu, un local lou  une mutuelle et financ 100%  crdit par sa compagne. Un investissement lgitime qui ressemble fort  une prise illgale dintrts, ou abus de bien sociaux, ou ... j'en sais rien.


On a donc un prsident de l'assembl nationale qui est actuellement mis en examen... et qui ne compte pas dmissionner : http://www.leparisien.fr/politique/r...19-8150511.php

PS: Et Droopy Gilles Le Gendre estime dans une interview sur la mise en examen de Ferrand que:



> Ce qui lui vaut aujourd'hui cette mise en examen, c'est la plainte d'une association. Est-ce qu'une association peut peser sur le fonctionnement normal des institutions ? La rponse est non !


Des citoyens qui demandent des comptes? Mais quelle ide saugrenue!

Vido : https://twitter.com/AudreyAndCoLCI/s...70883193708545

Bon c'est le gars qui gre la privatisation de la FDJ alors que sa femme fait parti du comit de direction donc on se doute qu'il aime pas trop les fouineurs.




> Et dire qu'hier t'avais les dcrocheurs de portrait qui passaient au tribunal devant une juridiction spcialise dans le terrorisme pour "vol en runion" et qui risquent 5 ans de prison.


Petite prcision je ne sais pas si tu faisais le lien : ils ont t convoqu devant une juridiction spcialise dans le *terrorisme*  la date du *11 septembre*. L'acharnement jusqu'au choix d'une date symbolique...

----------


## Ryu2000

> On a donc un prsident de l'assembl nationale qui est actuellement mis en examen... et qui ne compte pas dmissionner


Franois de Rugy a dmissionn et au final il parait qu'il tait en rgle :
Dners fastueux de Franois de Rugy. Lex-ministre ddouan par lenqute de lAssemble
Il vaut mieux se faire virer que dmissionner.

----------


## Ecthelion2

> Petite prcision je ne sais pas si tu faisais le lien : ils ont t convoqu devant une juridiction spcialise dans le terrorisme  la date du 11 septembre. *L'acharnement jusqu'au choix d'une date symbolique..*.


Oui enfin l, cela peut aussi tre un simple hasard du calendrier, ne tombons pas de le conspirationnisme de bas tage non plus. 

Peut-tre que c'est fait exprs, peut-tre pas, on n'en saura rien, et perso, je n'avais clairement pas fait le lien, a fait belle lurette que je suis pass  autre chose concernant cette date et que c'est redevenu un jour comme un autre.

Tiens petit truc con, a c'est la liste des attentats revendiqus ou attribus au FLNC au fil des ans :

https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chrono...9s_par_le_FLNC

Si tu cherches un peu la mme chose pour toutes les organisations terroristes, tu dois pouvoir trouver une saloperie qui est arrive pour pratiquement tous les jours de l'anne, et y voir un symbole pour chaque procs qui se tient pour le genre d'affaire dont on parle l. 


Alors oui, le 11 septembre est un symbole un peu plus "gros" car plus rcent, plus spectaculaire, tout a tout a, qu'un attentat corse il y a 35 ans, mais ce que je veux dire, et comme le dirait Sylvebarbe "Ne soyez pas trop htifs matre Mriadoc benjani13"  ::mouarf::

----------


## fredoche

C'est pas un symbole choisi c'est une concidence malheureuse hlas

Le gendre entre le le lapsus et le raccourci qui dit qu'une association peut nuire au fonctionnement des institutions, alors que c'est le tribunal qui met en examen. Putain mais on est o ?
De droite de gauche, ne changez rien, tout va bien. Jusquau bout, sans honneur et sans remord, parce que de toute faon, ils le font tous alors pourquoi pas moi ? "Pas vu pas pris" dit le dicton.

Heureusement qu'il y a des compagnies de CRS en nombre pour protger ces racailles.

Vous noterez que les 2 cits sur cette page sont des anciens du PS. Et l quelque part je me dis c'est un beau signe dhonntet ces ralliements opportuns de 2017

Je rve de me faire envahir par les sudois(es). Je serai collabo, moi je vous le dis tout de suite.

----------


## fredoche

> c'est Google Scholar qui le dit.


Je subodore le clin dil taquin non ?

----------


## Ecthelion2

> Je subodore le clin dil taquin non ?


Je ne vois absolument pas de quoi tu parles...  ::whistle2::

----------


## MABROUKI

> RYU2000
> Les puissants peuvent truander, pas le peuple.
> Quand t'es dans un rseau important tu peux viter les problmes pendant un moment.


La mafia sicilienne nous le rappelle  propos, dans un rseau de malversations tu es efficacement protg...mais tu es "compromis" jusqu'aux reins...
Si tu es naf, tu peux oprer en "franc-tireur" mais pour grappiller des "miettes" ,des "restes" ..
Le rseau  de malversations offre des techniques,des filires "durables" pour  "voler,piller"  satit...
Son credo  est celui des Mousquetaires :TOUS pour UN,UN pour TOUS....

----------


## benjani13

Ce soir Balkany devrait dormir en prison : https://www.rtl.fr/actu/justice-fait...ate-7798328856




> La justice a donc dcid de condamner les poux Balkany, maire et adjointe de la municipalit de Levallois, pour fraude fiscale. Isabelle Balkany a t condamne  trois ans de prison et 10 ans d'inligibilit, sans mandat de dpt d  son tat de sant. Son mari Patrick Balkany a lui t condamn  quatre ans de prison ferme avec mandat de dpt. Son incarcration est immdiate.





> Le second jugement, attendu le 18 octobre, s'annonce plus risqu encore pour le baron des Hauts-de-Seine, contre qui sept ans de prison, l'incarcration immdiate et la confiscation de tous ses biens ont t requis, pour blanchiment et corruption.

----------


## Marco46

Champagne !

----------


## Ryu2000

Ouais c'est rare qu'un politicien fasse de la prison ferme.

----------


## Ryu2000

Macron fait un peu de la gestion de projet :
Macron utilise une application pour contrler ses ministres et leur action

====
Je pense que Macron ne va pas accepter la requte de Snowden (comme Hollande) :
Edward Snowden  aimerait beaucoup  quEmmanuel Macron lui accorde lasile



> On ne veut pas que la France devienne comme ces pays que vous naimez pas. *Le plus triste dans toute cette histoire, cest que le seul endroit o un lanceur dalerte amricain a la possibilit de parler, ce nest pas en Europe, mais cest ici* [en Russie] , dclare lancien espion amricain.
> 
>  Ce nest pas seulement la France qui est en question, cest le monde occidental, cest le systme dans lequel on vit. Protger les lanceurs dalerte, a na rien dhostile. *Accueillir quelquun comme moi, ce nest pas attaquer les Etats-Unis.*


Je pense que Macron ne veut pas se fcher avec Trump.
Mais ce serait gnial que Snowden soit en France.
Et Assange aussi, il parait qu'il a une femme et des enfants dans le coin.

----------


## Ryu2000

Macron essaie de plaire  ceux qui trouvent qu'il y a trop de migrants non intgr en France.
Emmanuel Macron veut regarder le sujet de l'immigration "en face" et demande  la majorit de ne pas tre "un parti bourgeois"



> "La question est de savoir si nous voulons tre un parti bourgeois ou pas. *Les bourgeois n'ont pas de problme avec cela : ils ne la croisent pas*. Les classes populaires vivent avec, a-t-il soulign. La gauche n'a pas voulu regarder ce problme pendant des dcennies. Les classes populaires ont donc migr vers l'extrme droite."


La droite non plus n'a rien fait contre l'immigration, pendant la campagne de 2007 Sarkozy tait dans un dlire "On va vous en dbarrassez de ces racailles !" et en pratique il y avait entre 172 000 et 193 000 nouveaux migrants lgaux par an.
Immigration: De 2007  2016, le nombre d'admis au sjour a augment de prs d'un tiers



> Comme le graphique ci-dessous l'indique, le flux a augment fortement jusqu'en 2010 et a t nettement frein ensuite. Tel est le bilan du quinquennat de Nicolas Sarkozy. Avec le quinquennat de Franois Hollande le flux a repris de plus belle. On avait 172 000 entres en 2007, on en a eu 193 000 en 2012, puis 228 000 en 2016 (chiffre estim).


Est-ce que sous Macron il y a moins de migrants qui entrent en France que sous Hollande ? L j'ai un peu l'impression qui se fout de la gueule du monde comme d'habitude.

Le thme choisi pour la campagne de 2022 devrait russir  Marion Marchal.
LR et Marion Marchal : chronique dune convergence mcanique mais toujours aussi contrarie



> Les discours des Rpublicains et de Marion Marchal montrent une certaine proximit idologique, notamment sur le sujet du libralisme. Mais l'ide d'une union est encore lointaine.

----------


## fredoche

Quel foutage de gueule cette histoire d'immigration

Les classes populaires ont migr vers lextrme-droite oui mais sans jamais la croiser cette population immigre. Le vote FN c'est aussi le vote des campagnes, o il n'y a pas un seul immigr, pas un seul titre de sjour.

Mais quel merveilleux bouc missaire

Et un beau graphique compltement bidon sur ton lien Ryu, autant le (estim) entre parenthses.

Tout cela est merveilleux  ::?:

----------


## Ryu2000

> Les classes populaires ont migr vers lextrme-droite


Apparemment c'est faux :
Qui vote FN ? Pourquoi ? 3 ides reues sur les lecteurs du Front national



> 2. Ce n'est pas un vote de classes populaires
> C'est l'une des ides reues les plus souvent mises en avant, au sujet du FN : ce vote serait un vote de classes "populaires", ou celui des "ouvriers". Une croyance forte, instrumentalise par Marine Le Pen et le Front national, qui ne cessent de se prsenter comme les dfenseurs du "peuple", des "exclus", des "petites gens". Dans le Vaucluse, cette affirmation, pourtant, se se vrifie pas. Les lecteurs dj exclus ou prcariss au plan socio-conomique ne constituent pas lun des rouages essentiel du vote FN dans ce territoire du sud-est de la France. *Les classes populaires ont tendance  s'abstenir massivement*, plus qu' voter FN.
> 
> Quel est, alors, le profil des lecteurs frontistes ?
> 
> "Il correspond davantage  celui dlecteurs qui appartiennent aux classes moyennes, qui rsident dans les zones urbaines et pri-urbaines, et qui votaient autrefois pour la droite rpublicaine", souligne Christle Marchand-Lagier, en s'appuyant sur l'analyse localise de bureaux de vote avignonnais.


Et de toute faon comme disent des gens d'LFI : "Au final LREM ce n'est pas mieux que le FN".




> Et un beau graphique compltement bidon sur ton lien


C'est l'INSEE...
Je sais que c'est pourri comme source, mais on a que a malheureusement...




> Mais quel merveilleux bouc missaire


Les migrants comme les franais qui sont l depuis des gnrations sont des victimes.
L on essaie de faire en sorte qu'ils se tapent dessus, alors qu'ils font parti de la mme classe sociale, pendant ce temps l on ne regarde pas les vrais problmes.
Les politiciens (PS/UMP) et les mdias essaient de crer de l'islamophobie, tout en faisant entrer un maximum de musulmans.

Et l les gros islamophobes comme Zemmour se rapprochent de Marion Marchal...
Marion Marchal aux cts de Zemmour et Enthoven lors dune grande convention de la droite

----------


## fredoche

Il y a aussi plein d'immigrs plein de fric en France, avec de hauts niveaux d'tudes, trs bien duqus et de belles situations, musulmans en plus... qui va en parler ?

Ton graphique est prsent comme source ministre de l'intrieur, l'insee c'est le MINEFI

Et moi  mon avis il vient tout droit du figaro pour faire dire ce que l'on a envie, parce que les chiffres en ordonnes comme les lgendes n'ont aucun sens
https://tineye.com/search/7abdf75a54...firefox-1.4.1*

Bref un truc bidon

Et si tu veux savoir, ce sont les campagnes qui votent FN, essentiellement. Parce que ce sont les endroits rellement dlaisss aujourd'hui. Et que les gens s'y gavent de TV, de clichs et de peur. Dans mon village c'est le premier parti, et de loin. Effectivement ici avant a votait  droite, c'est comme a le paysan.

----------


## Ecthelion2

> Les politiciens (PS/UMP) et les mdias essaient de crer de l'islamophobie, tout en faisant entrer un maximum de musulmans.


Ils ont bon dos les politiciens, alors que t'es le premier sur ce forum,  dire qu'il ne faut plus accueillir les immigrs, car aprs il y a des viols et tout le tintouin. T'inquites pas; niveau islamophobie, t'es pas le dernier niveau responsabilit ( ton chelle bien entendu), tu passes ton temps  rpter leurs conneries  eux et  BFMTV... Tu en as mme fait tout un fil ddi sur ce forum...

C'est vraiment l'hpital qui se fou de la charit l... Enfin bon, on n'est plus  une contradiction prs...

----------


## Ryu2000

> Et moi  mon avis il vient tout droit du figaro pour faire dire ce que l'on a envie


L'objectif de l'article c'est de dire Non, ce n'est pas vrai il n'y avait pas 200 000 nouveaux migrants lgaux en France chaque anne comme c'est crit dans les livres, officiellement c'est beaucoup moins c'est genre 172 000 un peu prs.




> Dans mon village c'est le premier parti, et de loin. Effectivement ici avant a votait  droite, c'est comme a le paysan.


Ce n'est pas le cas dans mon village  ::mouarf::  Je prfre les paysans que les habitants des villes.
Bon au final les vieux ont vot LREM et on se retrouve avec Macron, je ne vois pas en quoi c'est mieux que le FN...
Le FN n'aurait rien pu faire, il aurait eu des btons dans les roues de tous les cts.
Alors que le PS et l'UMP collaborent  fond avec LREM, ce sont tous des partis pro UE. Ils partagent les mmes valeurs et la mme idologie.

Je n'aime pas le FN car ils motivent des gens  voter PS/UMP/LREM et ce sont eux qui sont tout le temps au pouvoir et qui font de la merde.
Il ne faut jamais voter PS/UMP/LREM/FN. (le FN n'est responsable de rien, il n'a jamais eu le pouvoir)

L j'ai peur que le systme choisisse de mettre Marion Marchal au pouvoir en 2022 sur une ligne Zemmourienne...
Jacques Attali a prdit qu'une femme serait lue en 2022 et des candidats femmes pour l'instant y'en a pas des masses...
Mais peut-tre que les verts vont choisir une femme pour les reprsenter, c'est un parti  la mode en ce moment il parait.




> il y a des viols et tout le tintouin.


Non mais l c'est encore autre chose.
Il y a des vagues de migrants illgaux, ce qui est hyper louche, je ne comprend pas pourquoi et comment des Afghans se sont synchronis avec des Soudanais et des rythrens, il y a de la distance entre ces pays.
La France devrait accueillir moins de migrants lgaux et illgaux. De toute faon le chmage est dj trs lev.

Pour viter qu'il y ait des problmes de "racisme" il ne faut pas faire rentrer n'importe qui. (il faut intgr les gens normalement, il faut qu'ils aiment la France, sinon a ne peut pas fonctionner)
Si la lutte contre l'immigration devient un sujet hype, c'est parce que l'UE a laiss rentrer trop de monde.
Mme Merkel a du se calmer.

Migrants: pourquoi Merkel et Macron ne disent plus la mme chose



> Alors que le chef de l'Etat franais condamne fermement leur "discours de haine" sur l'immigration, Angela Merkel se montre plus prudente. Et pour cause. A la suite d'une crise gouvernementale dclenche en juin par son turbulent ministre de l'Intrieur, la chancelire a t contrainte de se rallier aux partisans de la fermet. Pourtant, le nombre de rfugis a nettement diminu en Allemagne depuis 2015, lorsque le pays a accueilli prs de 1,2 million de personnes.


Pour le Franais musulman d'origine trangre les migrants clandestins c'est une mauvaise nouvelle, un amalgame sera fait exactement comme quand des terroristes ont attaqu Charlie Hebdo et qu'il y a eu de la propagande anti islam partout.

----------


## fredoche

> Jacques Attali a prdit qu'une femme serait lue en 2022 .


>Nostradamus ! sors de ce corps !
Une belle blonde ce sera parfait pour remplacer le beaugosse

----------


## Ryu2000

> >Nostradamus ! sors de ce corps !


Les prdictions de Jacques Attali sont parfois vraies.
Il savait que Macron allait devenir prsident avant tout le monde. (les gens ne le connaissaient pas encore)

====
Je crois que Macron essaie de manipuler les gens pour que a finisse une nouvelle fois en LREM vs FN, parce que le seul scnario qui lui permettrait de faire 2 mandats.
Le FN c'est un pouvantail pour que les pigeons votent "correctement"...

Immigration: Emmanuel Macron contredit par l'aile gauche de LREM



> La politique, cest lart de rpter la mme chose tout le temps, cest puisant. Depuis vingt ans,  chaque fois quil y a un petit problme de crise, que les dficits se creusent, que les indicateurs ne sont pas assez bons, on parle de limmigr. *Sauf que limmigr, cest lui qui fait notre mnage, qui est notre taxi, notre gardien*, qui est dput ou qui est mdecin. Limmigr est un franais dabord, lche la dpute de la Manche, en dsaccord total avec les mots utiliss par Emmanuel Macron qui crent la confusion entre les demandeurs dasile et les millions de Franais issus de limmigration.
> ===
> Ce sont des banalits. Cest ce que dit Marine Le Pen. Elle na jamais t hostile au droit dasile, mais  ceux qui sen servent mal, tranche Sonia Krimi, trs virulente envers ces deux hommes blancs qui vont nous expliquer la vie, visant, sans les nommer, *Emmanuel Macron et Edouard Philippe, qui oublient de parler de culture, dducation et de chmage dans les cits*.
> ===
> *Au cours de son allocution, Emmanuel Macron na laiss aucune place aux autres formations politiques, visant explicitement le Rassemblement national comme seul adversaire en vue de 2022*: vous navez quun opposant sur le terrain : cest le Front national. Il faut confirmer cette opposition car ce sont les Franais qui lont choisie. Il y a deux projets : celui du repli, faire peur ou btir une solution ouverte mais pas nave, a indiqu le chef de lEtat  ses troupes. Ce clivage conservateurs contre libraux est une erreur majeure estime Sonia Krimi. A court terme, a marche, lectoralement, cest intressant, cest sr. Mais cest biais. Ce nest pas vrai. Il y a plus de nuances dans ce pays. Et de prdire, inquite:  Le FN finira par arriver  force de linstaller comme seul ennemi.


Je pense que Macron ne se fera pas rlire et qu'on se retrouve avec encore pire que Sarkozy, Hollande, Macron ( chaque fois on croit que c'est impossible de faire pire, mais les politiciens franais n'ont pas de limite, c'est un trou sans fond).

----------


## Ecthelion2

> Les prdictions de Jacques Attali sont parfois vraies.
> Il savait que Macron allait devenir prsident avant tout le monde. (les gens ne le connaissaient pas encore)


Ce n'est pas parce que les gens ne le connaissait pas, que le systme ne le connaissait pas.

De plus, il a juste eu un gros coup de bol, car si Fillon n'avait pas eu ses emmerdes avec la justice  ce moment, Macron n'aurait pas t lu (en tous cas pas en 2017).

Il y a de trs bonnes interviews radio de Branco  ce sujet.





> Je pense que Macron ne se fera pas rlire et qu'on se retrouve avec encore pire que Sarkozy, Hollande, Macron ( chaque fois on croit que c'est impossible de faire pire, mais les politiciens franais n'ont pas de limite, *c'est un trou sans fond*).


Un peu comme ce qui se trouve entre tes deux oreilles quoi, vu qu'on rpte en boucle les mmes conversations depuis 3 ou 4 ans.  ::mouarf::  ::mouarf::

----------


## Marco46

> Les prdictions de Jacques Attali sont parfois vraies.


Les miennes aussi.




> Il savait que Macron allait devenir prsident avant tout le monde. (les gens ne le connaissaient pas encore)


Moi aussi je savais qu'on allait avoir un $^$=)~@@'}]=) (peux pas le qualifier sans tomber sous le coup de la loi) comme prsident. Je le savais tellement que j'ai mme pas pris la peine de me dplacer pour voter, ni au 1er ni au 2me tour et le soir  20h j'ai constat que j'avais raison ! 

C'est pour te dire le visionnaire de guedin que je suis !

----------


## benjani13

Non mais srieusement faut qu'il arrte le Macron, a se voit qu'il bouffe  tous les rteliers. ses discours rcents sur l'immigration sont parfaitement abjectes... 

Pour rebondir sur un des sujets prcdents, entre a et le reste, est-ce que Snowden a vraiment envie de venir dans une France dans cette tat?

----------


## Ryu2000

> De plus, il a juste eu un gros coup de bol, car si Fillon n'avait pas eu ses emmerdes avec la justice  ce moment


"Coup de bol"  ::mouarf:: 
Je suis convaincu qu'on a activ la police, la justice et les mdias pour qu'ils s'acharnent contre Fillon pile  ce moment l.
Donc ok il a fait des choses illgales comme beaucoup d'lus, mais c'est quand mme bizarre comme coincidence.
Alors officiellement c'est parce qu'il aurait nerv du monde en jouant le gars super clean alors qu'il avait des dossiers.
Perso je pense que c'est le rseau qui tait derrire Macron qui a pourri Fillon.
Le rseau qui a aussi fait en sorte que Marine se retrouve au second tour et paf ! t'es lu avec 18,19% des inscrits au premier tour.
Le PS avait fait de la merde, les gros noms taient derrire Macron au lieu d'tre derrire Hamon...

Aujourd'hui Melenchon pense tre victime du mme truc.
En gros il dit que la justice est aux ordres de Macron.




> Moi aussi je savais qu'on allait avoir un $^$=)~@@'}]=) (!


Attali tait plus prcis que a.
C'est lui qui a prsent Macron a Hollande  la base.
Jacques Attali ne "croit pas s'tre tromp" en prsentant Macron  Hollande
Macron c'est un peu la crature d'Attali, Attali c'est le docteur Frankenstein et Macron c'est le monstre.




> Je le savais tellement que j'ai mme pas pris la peine de me dplacer pour voter, ni au 1er ni au 2me tour


Mais c'est super important de voter pour un petit parti au premier tour !
Il faut aller voter comme a on est plus lgitime pour gueuler aprs.

En ce moment il y a un rfrendum pour empcher la privatisation de l'aroport de Paris, c'est la premire fois qu'on demande l'avis du peuple, il faut absolument que 4 millions de Franais votent contre cette privatisation.
Proposition de loi visant  affirmer le caractre de service public national de l'exploitation des arodromes de Paris

Si il n'y a pas des millions de signatures  temps on aura l'air con.
On demande l'avis des gens et ils ne se prononcent pas, a fait chier...
Moi j'ai vot.

C'est une ide de merde cette privatisation, l'tat gagnera plus d'argent en gardant cet aroport.




> Non mais srieusement faut qu'il arrte le Macron, a se voit qu'il bouffe  tous les rteliers.


Non mais a se voyait dj lors de la campagne prsidentielle de 2017...
Macron change son discours selon son public et  plusieurs reprises a lui a pos des problmes. L il fait un effort sur la communication il y a beaucoup moins de scandales qu'avant. (Macron a souvent dit quelque chose et son contraire)
Pendant longtemps Macron disait une grosse connerie par semaine.
C'tait devenu impossible  suivre.
Maladresse ou arrogance : les dix phrases choc d'Emmanuel Macron

Macron fait des promesses qu'il ne tient pas, donc ne vous faites pas de soucis ce n'est parce qu'il dit qu'il va faire quelque chose contre l'immigration qu'il va rellement le faire.
C'est comme Sarkozy, plein de gens ont vot pour lui en esprant que l'immigration lgale allait diminuer, elle a augment.

L'UE nous impose daccueillir des millions de clandestins donc a pas le choix.
 moins que l'UE commence  faire son job de protger les frontires extrieures.

Les peuples de l'UE en ont un peu marre des migrants.
En Allemagne, Italie, Grce, etc, c'est un peu le bordel.

----------


## virginieh

> Non mais srieusement faut qu'il arrte le Macron, a se voit qu'il bouffe  tous les rteliers. ses discours rcents sur l'immigration sont parfaitement abjectes...


En me temps il y a les lections municipales en mars, et la rforme de la retraite inquite surtout que les personnes ages vont plus facilement aux urnes que les autres. Donc vite faut leur dire que c'est tout  cause de l'immigration pour qu'ils votent pour lui voyons.

----------


## Marco46

> En ce moment il y a un rfrendum pour empcher la privatisation de l'aroport de Paris, c'est la premire fois qu'on demande l'avis du peuple, il faut absolument que 4 millions de Franais votent contre cette privatisation.
> Proposition de loi visant  affirmer le caractre de service public national de l'exploitation des arodromes de Paris
> 
> Si il n'y a pas des millions de signatures  temps on aura l'air con.
> On demande l'avis des gens et ils ne se prononcent pas, a fait chier...
> Moi j'ai vot.


Ah ben ADP j'ai sign. a c'est un vrai vote. La prsidentielle c'est autant un choix que de choisir entre une pure d'tron, une soupe d'urine ou un gratin de vomi.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Ah ben ADP j'ai sign. a c'est un vrai vote.


C'est dommage que a ne mobilise pas les foules...
On demande plus de rfrendums, on nous en donne un, les gens ne votent pas.  ::(: 
Ce serait triste que l'aroport se fasse privatiser alors que tout le monde sait que c'est une mauvaise ide, mais l on a l'impression que les franais s'en foutent.




> La prsidentielle c'est autant un choix que de choisir entre une pure d'tron, une soupe d'urine ou un gratin de vomi.


Perso je trouvais Nicolas Dupont-Aignan, Jacques Cheminade, Jean Lassalle et Franois Asselineau intressant.
Mais bon au final peu importe le prsident, la ligne est la mme...

----------


## Darkzinus

> Ah ben ADP j'ai sign. a c'est un vrai vote.


Idem. D'ailleurs je ne sais pas o on est du nombre de signataires.

----------


## Gunny

J'ai ressay de voter, ils ne me trouvent toujours pas sur les listes lectorales...

----------


## Nita65

> Ce serait triste que l'aroport se fasse privatiser alors que *tout le monde sait que c'est une mauvaise ide*


Ah ouais ? "Tout le monde sait que c'est une mauvaise ide" ? 

Bah moi par exemple, je ne sais pas si c'est une mauvaise ide. Notez que je ne sais pas non plus si c'est une bonne ide. (Et non, merci de ne pas m'abreuver de liens en tout genre c'est inutile - si je veux en trouver j'en trouverai). 

A l'argument "a rapporte donc pourquoi privatiser" je demande (je n'affirme pas, je demande...) si c'est bien le rle de l'tat de s'occuper des choses qui rapportent. Le rle de l'tat, c'est plutt, peut-tre, de s'occuper des choses qui ne sont pas rentables en situation de march. C'est a, pour moi, la dfinition des services publics (ce qui ne veut pas dire qu'ils doivent tre un gouffre  fric). En quoi un aroport est-il un "service public" ? Ils feraient mieux de financer des gares et des arrts de bus dans des endroits "pas rentables". On ne peut pas dire que Paris soit globalement mal desservi... 

A l'argument "un aroport, c'est stratgique", je demande si c'est vraiment pertinent. En cas de besoin de toute faon c'est rquisitionn, privatis ou pas. 

A l'argument "oui mais si c'est privatis les gens ils font ce qu'ils veulent avec, y compris n'importe quoi, au dtriment de la nation, des gens, de l'environnement, etc". Je demande "mais si c'est tatique l'Etat il fait ce qu'il veut avec, y compris n'importe quoi, au dtriment de la nation, des gens, de l'environnement, etc". Ca pose la question de savoir si une entit conomique en gnral est mieux gre par l'tat ou par le march, l il y a des exemples et des contre-exemples  foison. Comme quoi a dpend davantage des personnes en charge que du statut. 

Et puis l'tat n'a pas besoin de possder pour grer, puisqu'il peut lgifrer. 

Il n'en reste pas moins que c'est toujours gnant de vendre les bijoux de famille, et qu'on peut lgitimement supposer que l'tat sera plus soucieux de l'intrt gnral / commun qu'un investisseur priv (quoique... ).

Bref, donc, non, voil, c'est pas vident,  mon sens. En plus d'une trs haute technicit, c'est une question qui porte une haute symbolique idologique. Risqu. S'il y a rellement un rfrendum l-dessus, je crains que les gens en gnral ne l'utilisent pour voter par rapport  Macron, et pas par rapport  la vraie question, qui reste les aroports de Paris.

----------


## Ecthelion2

> A l'argument "a rapporte donc pourquoi privatiser" je demande (je n'affirme pas, je demande...) si c'est bien le rle de l'tat de s'occuper des choses qui rapportent. *Le rle de l'tat, c'est plutt, peut-tre, de s'occuper des choses qui ne sont pas rentables en situation de march*. C'est a, pour moi, la dfinition des services publics (ce qui ne veut pas dire qu'ils doivent tre un gouffre  fric). En quoi un aroport est-il un "service public" ? *Ils feraient mieux de financer des gares et des arrts de bus dans des endroits "pas rentables"*. On ne peut pas dire que Paris soit globalement mal desservi...


Et avec quoi tu finances ce qui n'est pas rentable, si tu revends tout ce qui est rentable ? Avec les impts des citoyens ou encore de nouvelles taxes.  :;): 

Perso, je suis un peu comme tout le monde, je n'ai pas un portefeuille illimit. Que cela soit mes factures, ma bouffe, mon loyer, mes impts etc. tout augmente plus vite que mon salaire (j'en suis mme  toucher un petit bout de prime  l'emploi  force), et si l'Etat peut garder quelques trucs qui rapportent pour que mes impts augmentent un poil moins vite, personnellement, je n'y vois aucun inconvnient, bien au contraire.  ::mouarf:: 

Pour financer les gares et le reste dans les zones "pas rentables", on a bien vu ce que cela a donn avec la semi-privatisation de la SNCF, de moins en moins de gares et de trains l o ce n'est pas rentable justement, des tarifs qui ont bien augments, par contre les citoyens continuent de payer pour l'entretien du rseau...

----------


## Ryu2000

> Ah ouais ? "Tout le monde sait que c'est une mauvaise ide" ?.


La Cour des comptes tacle les privatisations d'ADP et de la Franaise des jeux



> Nen jetez plus la cour est pleine. Les privatisations voulues et programmes par le gouvernement dEdouard Philippe avaient dj du plomb dans laile. Le 9 mai, *le Conseil constitutionnel a valid le lancement dun rfrendum dinitiative populaire (RIP) sur la cession des parts de lEtat dans les aroports parisiens (ADP)*. A ce coup darrt politique,* la Cour des comptes vient adresser un avertissement technique*. Dans son rapport sur le budget de lEtat en 2018, diffus ce matin, *le contrleur des comptes publics qualifie le fonds pour linnovation et lindustrie de mcanique budgtaire complexe et injustifie*. Or cest justement ce fonds qui doit tre aliment par une dotation de 10 milliards deuros, provenant des recettes de privatisation dAroports de Paris et de la Franaise des jeux. La Cour des comptes relve cependant que seuls 250 millions deuros seront effectivement affects  des investissements en matire dinnovation. En effet les 10 milliards rcolts  lissue des privatisations sont stocks sur un compte en banque. Seuls les intrts produits par cette somme pourront tre utiliss. Les placements sans risque ntant pas trs rmunrateurs par les temps qui courent, les 10 milliards deuros ne produiront que 250 millions dintrts par an.


Olivier Delamarche dit qu'il y a consensus ( 27 minutes) :



Quand quelqu'un dit "tout le monde sait" c'est *systmatiquement* une figure de style (hyperbole ?).
Forcment il y a toujours quelqu'un qui ne sait pas...

Si on expliquait ce que la France va perdre et ce qu'elle va gagner en privatisant l'aroport, la plupart des franais seraient contre la privatisation.
Le bilan est mauvais, on a un truc qui fonctionne bien, et on va le vendre pour prendre des risques...

Les Franais ont vu la catastrophe de la privatisation des autoroutes, ils savent comment a se passe...
"L'absence de mdiatisation du RIP sur ADP est purement dloyale"



> Christophe Leguevaques : Le point de dpart est un constat objectif : le gouvernement a dpens 12 millions deuros lors du  grand dbat  destin  teindre la mobilisation des gilets jaunes mais ne trouve *pas un centime pour organiser des dbats autour du rfrendum dinitiative partage (RIP)*. Or, le  grand dbat  tait une cration de lexcutif ne reposant sur aucun texte constitutionnel ou lgislatif, alors que le RIP est prvu par la Constitution (article 11).


Malheureusement il n'y a pas de dbat pour ou contre la privatisation  la TV...

----------


## pmithrandir

J'y vois un intret stratgique quand mme... dans le cas d'une vente a un actionnaire tranger, qui peut sinon hostile au pays, intress pour le ralentir.
Mettons que l'aroport prouve des difficults d'organisations ralentissant son fonctionnement de 20%, c'est toute l'organisation dcentralise qui va vite s'essoufler quand les commerciaux et decideurs ne pourront plus venir se voir pour discuter d'un problme.
(et je sais qu'il existe la visio, mais on ne regle pas le quart de ce que l'on fait en direct).

Mettons que cet investisseur ne soit pas presser de resoudre le soucis, on affecte toute notre croissance.

Si maintenant cet investisseur possde plusieurs infrastructures de ce type en France, il pourra saper petit a petit notre comptitivit.

Un des moyens tant de venir faire suer les controlleurs du ciel, ou d'imposer des contraintes de plus aux pilote pas exemple. Grve assure.

Et la vente, c'est une perte irreversible... pas comme une concession qui peut tre rvoque aprs son terme.

----------


## Nita65

> Quand quelqu'un dit "tout le monde sait" c'est *systmatiquement* une figure de style (hyperbole ?).
> Forcment il y a toujours quelqu'un qui ne sait pas...


Oui c'est une figure de style, mais c'est aussi une technique manipulatoire basique, et redoutablement efficace, qui permet 1) de ne pas s'expliquer dans le dtail 2) d'isoler d'emble son contradicteur potentiel. 
C'est pourquoi je relve quasiment  chaque fois. 

D'autant plus dans le cas prsent, o, manifestement, l'immense majorit ne sait pas ! 

Oui a serait bien qu'un dbat contradictoire soit organis autour de cette question. A condition que ce ne soit pas un dbat lectoral mais un dbat pdagogique. 

Je vais lire le truc de la Cour des Comptes (j'ai un certain respect pour ces gens-l, dans les domaines o je m'y connais, j'ai toujours trouv leurs rapports objectifs et pertinents, bref, intelligents).

----------


## Nita65

> Et avec quoi tu finances ce qui n'est pas rentable, si tu revends tout ce qui est rentable ? Avec les impts des citoyens ou encore de nouvelles taxes.


Ou avec les mmes taxes que maintenant, voire moins, si on faisait gaffe  utiliser l'argent correctement. 
Je sais qu'en rpondant a, je tape d'une certaine manire en touche, mais le gaspi des fonds publics m'a horrifie dans TOUS les secteurs o je suis passe et que tant qu'on ne s'y collera pas pour de vrai, tout le reste est secondaire, on va au casse-pipe avec ou sans privatisation d'ADP. 

Donc que ton porte-monnaie te joue la complainte du citron press, je le comprends (le mien fait pareil), mais a ne change rien au fait que oui, les impts doivent servir  financer les services publics et la solidarit nationale, pas les secteurs profitables. Sinon, yaka privatiser l'tat... (notez qu'avec les dficits qu'on connat, c'est dj quasiment le cas de fait).

----------


## fredoche

Notez qu'il n'y a pas lieu pour l'instant de se prononcer sur le bien fond de cette privatisation, mais sur la possibilit pour le corps lectoral franais de se prononcer par le biais d'un rfrendum  dit "d'initiative partage"

Et il faut pour cela que 10% du corps lectoral demande explicitement ce rfrendum

----------


## Nita65

> Mettons que cet investisseur ne soit pas presser de resoudre le soucis, on affecte toute notre croissance.


Si l'investisseur est un vritable acteur priv soumis au march, il sera en principe soucieux de sa rentabilit et voudra rsoudre le problme au plus vite. 
Si l'investisseur est une entit politique (ou soumis  une entit politique) et souhaite foutre le bordel, c'est quand mme un peu onreux et compliqu comme mthode. De nos jours, pour foutre le bordel, il suffit de balancer deux drones, j'dis a j'dis rien, c'est pas comme si c'tait pas arriv tout rcemment sur des installations autrement plus stratgiques qu'un aroport... 

Inversement si c'est l'Etat qui gre, rien ne garantit que a se passera comme tu (ou tout-un-chacun) le souhaite(s)... l'Etat, c'est relativement instable, on peut trs bien imaginer que demain, un Prsident dcroissant soit lu (je rve) et supprime purement et simplement les vols intrieurs utilisant les infrastructures ADP - et l, tes managers super-importants-qui-doivent-absolument-se-voir seront bien obligs de se dmmerder avec des conv' coll' (qui font exactement la mme chose que des runions de visu, suffit de le vouloir. Je te concde que c'est pas pratique pour les pots-de-vin). 

Bref je pousse le raisonnement, mais tout a pour dire qu'il n'y a pas concrtement tant de raisons que a de penser que "L'Etat c'est mieux", et je suis d'ailleurs un poil tonne de voir que beaucoup ici accordent autant de confiance  l'appareil tatique - tout en dnigrant ouvertement les gens qui l'occupent. Perso j'y vois une contradiction.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Ou avec les mmes taxes que maintenant, voire moins, si on faisait gaffe  utiliser l'argent correctement.


Alors effectivement si on veux que les taxes et impts diminuent il faut que l'tat baisse son niveau de vie.
Qu'on baisse le salaire des dputs, des snateurs, des ministres, du prsident de 25% pour commencer, ce sera toujours a de pris.
Ensuite qu'on stop des commissions et des conneries comme a (par exemple Hadopi). L'tat gaspille de l'argent...

La croissance Franaise est proche de 0, donc on a pas le choix il faut diminuer les dpenses, mais on peut diminuer les dpenses sans diminuer la qualit des services publics, on est pas oblig de faire des conomies dans les coles et les hpitaux.




> Notez qu'il n'y a pas lieu pour l'instant de se prononcer sur le bien fond de cette privatisation, mais sur la possibilit pour le corps lectoral franais de se prononcer par le biais d'un rfrendum


Ouais mais d'un ct si t'es pour la privatisation autant ne pas tre pour le rfrendum, parce que sans rfrendum il y a des chances pour que la privatisation ait lieu.
J'imagine que la majorit de ceux qui veulent un rfrendum sont contre la privatisation.

 Vous avez la parole, prenez-la, mon vieux !

----------


## Marco46

> Bref, donc, non, voil, c'est pas vident,  mon sens. En plus d'une trs haute technicit, c'est une question qui porte une haute symbolique idologique. Risqu. S'il y a rellement un rfrendum l-dessus, je crains que les gens en gnral ne l'utilisent pour voter par rapport  Macron, et pas par rapport  la vraie question, qui reste les aroports de Paris.


Si la question ne mrite pas d'tre pose car illgitime parce que les gens votent contre Macron au lieu de statuer sur ADP qu'en dduis-tu de la lgitimit de l'lection de Macron face  Marine Le Pen aux prsidentielles ?




> Donc que ton porte-monnaie te joue la complainte du citron press, je le comprends (le mien fait pareil), mais a ne change rien au fait que oui, les impts doivent servir  financer les services publics et la solidarit nationale, pas les secteurs profitables.


Et les secteurs stratgiques. Si ils peuvent tre neutres financirement et dans le meilleur des cas gagner un peu de pognon pourquoi s'en priver ?

Un aroport international est un secteur stratgique, c'est une frontire connecte  tous les pays qui ont une ligne depuis un de leurs aroports vers le notre.

La vraie question c'est comme souvent quelle est la balance avantages / inconvnients ?

Les inconvnients sont multiples ils ont t dj cits.

Avantages ? On gagne du pognon tout de suite. Et ? Rien. Absolument *RIEN*.

Le choix rationnel est donc vite rgl.

----------


## Nita65

> Alors effectivement si on veux que les taxes et impts diminuent il faut que l'tat baisse son niveau de vie.
> Qu'on baisse le salaire des dputs, des snateurs, des ministres, du prsident de 25% pour commencer, ce sera toujours a de pris.
> Ensuite qu'on stop des commissions et des conneries comme a (par exemple Hadopi). L'tat gaspille de l'argent...
> 
> La croissance Franaise est proche de 0, donc on a pas le choix il faut diminuer les dpenses, mais on peut diminuer les dpenses sans diminuer la qualit des services publics, on est pas oblig de faire des conomies dans les coles et les hpitaux.


D'accord qu'il faut arrter de multiplier les commissions en tout genre pour tout et n'importe quoi (d'ailleurs Macron est pour. Enfin pour supprimer des commissions, pas pour les commissions ;-) )

Les salaires des dputs, snateurs and co., l je suis moins sre, ces gens-l bossent comme des fous et pas que pour l'argent (ils en feraient bien plus dans le priv). Mais c'est une goutte d'eau dans la mer. 

C'est dans le fonctionnement mme des entits tatiques (ou celles qui fonctionnent sur des fonds publics) qu'il faut aller voir, au cas pas cas. La Cour des Comptes le fait, met des rapports difiants mais personne ne bouge. Entre autres  cause des gens qui se foutent en grve au nom de la "prservation des services publics") alors que ce qu'ils cherchent  prserver, c'est surtout leurs avantages acquis. 

Et, si, on peut faire des conomies, beaucoup d'conomies dans les coles et les hpitaux. Pas en fermant des services, juste en regardant comment ils sont grs, en mutualisant des ressources, etc...

----------


## Marco46

> Si l'investisseur est un vritable acteur priv soumis au march, il sera en principe soucieux de sa rentabilit et voudra rsoudre le problme au plus vite.


Quel march ? A quelle concurrence sur le march des aroports de Paris l'investisseur est-il soumis ? Tu penses que si une grve dure trop longtemps un concurrent posera 50 milliards d'euros sur la table pour construire un aroport  ct qui va aspirer les clients de CDG ?

----------


## Nita65

> Avantages ? On gagne du pognon tout de suite. Et ? Rien. Absolument *RIEN*.


Si.
Des liquidits pour crer un fonds d'investissement pour de nouvelles entreprises. Ce qui est davantage  mon sens le rle de l'tat que de se substituer  un investisseur priv pour retirer du profit.  




> Le choix rationnel est donc vite rgl.


Rationnel ? Cela me semble plutt de courte vue. 
M'enfin, vous m'obligez  argumenter "pour" cette privatisation, alors qu'en fait je n'en sais rien, je rflchis, c'est tout.

----------


## Cincinnatus

> Si l'investisseur est un vritable acteur priv soumis au march, il sera en principe soucieux de sa rentabilit et voudra rsoudre le problme au plus vite.


Question : tu es au courant de la privatisation des chemins de fer anglais ?
https://www.franceinter.fr/monde/pri...marche-arriere
https://www.lecho.be/entreprises/tra.../10025294.html
https://www.latribune.fr/economie/un...le-628489.html

Des oprateurs soumis au march ont compltement plant le systme ferroviaire anglais. *Ils visaient la rentabilit immdiate*, pas sur le long terme.

----------


## Nita65

> Quel march ? A quelle concurrence sur le march des aroports de Paris l'investisseur est-il soumis ? Tu penses que si une grve dure trop longtemps un concurrent posera 50 milliards d'euros sur la table pour construire un aroport  ct qui va aspirer les clients de CDG ?


Tu sais, dans le domaine de l'aronautique, tout est " ct". Donc en cas de souci, ce n'est pas un concurrent qui ira construire un nouvel aroport  ct, mais les compagnies ariennes qui iront atterrir  Beauvais, ou  Bruxelles, ou n'importe o " ct", et non plus  Paris. Pour les usagers, la diffrence est minime. C'est a, la concurrence, pour un aroport.

----------


## Nita65

> Question : tu es au courant de la privatisation des chemins de fer anglais ?
> https://www.franceinter.fr/monde/pri...marche-arriere
> https://www.lecho.be/entreprises/tra.../10025294.html
> https://www.latribune.fr/economie/un...le-628489.html
> 
> Des oprateurs soumis au march ont compltement plant le systme ferroviaire anglais. *Ils visaient la rentabilit immdiate*, pas sur le long terme.


Dsole, mais soit vous mettez vos arguments, dvelopps ou rsums, en clair, soit je ne rponds pas. Stop les liens. 
Et oui je sais bien que la privatisation ferroviaire au Royaume-Uni a fait des ravages. Mais est-ce la faute de la privatisation en tant que telle, ou bien de la faon dont elle a t mene ?
Aprs, oui, je suis d'accord que l'exigence de rentabilit  court terme qui rgne sur le secteur priv est un problme, a fortiori pour tout ce qui relve des services publics. Et le ferroviaire fait,  mon sens, intgralement partie du service public. Mais pas les aroports, qui n'ont rien de vital pour personne.

----------


## fredoche

> D'accord qu'il faut arrter de multiplier les commissions en tout genre pour tout et n'importe quoi (d'ailleurs Macron est pour. Enfin pour supprimer des commissions, pas pour les commissions ;-) )


voui :
https://reporterre.net/M-Macron-et-l...62e-Commission

J'ai quand mme souvent le sentiment de voir rabcher un bon vieux discours bien cul dans tes crits, mais qui dans les faits ne s'applique que pour casser des systmes dj grandement dficients.

Le "personne ne bouge" inclue Macron au premier chef, qui dans sa faon de bouger a d'abord supprim des taxes et des ressources, avant de rflchir  comment optimiser quoi que ce soit.

La mutualisation des ressources c'est mettre 2 gamins sur la mme chaise et ou 2 malades sur le mme lit non ?

----------


## benjani13

> En ce moment il y a un rfrendum pour empcher la privatisation de l'aroport de Paris, [...]
> 
> On demande l'avis des gens et ils ne se prononcent pas, a fait chier...


Non c'est bien l le problme. On ne demande pas l'avis au gens. Le gouvernement  mis en place un site web (moisi) et n'en fait pas la publicit, et *ne veut pas* en faire la publicit! C'est comme si ton patron mettais une boite  suggestion dans son bureau sans en informer personne, et quand tu viens rler sur un sujet te dit "h mais t'avais qu' t'exprimer".

La plupart des gens ne sont simplement pas au courant de l'existence de cette ptition pour la mise en place d'un rfrendum. Et malgr des recours au conseil constitutionnel, au CSA, rien pour le moment n'a permis de forcer le gouvernement  en faire la publicit alors qu'il s'agit d'une disposition *constitutionnelle*! Alors que le grand dbat a eu des moyens financiers et mdiatiques normes... C'est comme si le gouvernement ne faisait pas d'informations concernant une lection au titre que l'lection n'irait pas dans leur sens.




> Idem. D'ailleurs je ne sais pas o on est du nombre de signataires.


Nous en sommes  748 393 signatures aujourd'hui, avec un beau rebond de signature (+7200) aujourd'hui, grce  la fte de l'Humanit du weekend dernier o beaucoup de stands de signatures taient prsents. A noter qu'il y a un dlai de 5 jours entre la signature en ligne et la prise en compte effective, donc nous voyons apparaitre aujourd'hui les signatures du premier jours de la fte de l'huma.

Vous pouvez suivre l'volution du nombre de signatures, les statistiques par dpartements et par communes sur https://www.adprip.fr

A noter que le ministre de l'intrieur ne veut pas publier de compteur de signature (tant bien mme il affiche la liste complte des signataire) malgr diverses relances. Il a t obtenu grce  des recours au conseil constitutionnel que le conseil constitutionnel publie le chiffre officiel des signatures tous les 15 jours.




> J'ai ressay de voter, ils ne me trouvent toujours pas sur les listes lectorales...


Il faut que tu recopies les informations exactes qui se trouvent *sur ta carte d'lecteur*. Il y a eu des cas de personnes qui ont trois prnoms sur leur carte d'identit, mais seulement deux apparaissant sur leur carte d'lecteur. Ils ont donc du n'inscrire que les deux prnoms figurant sur leur carte d'lecteur. Aussi Le formulaire n'est *pas* permissif du tout. Il faut que les donnes entres correspondent aux donnes de la liste lectorale  l'accent prs,  l'espace/tiret prs, etc.

Si tu n'y arrives toujours pas n'hsite pas  me contacter en MP, ou sur twitter  contacter https://twitter.com/adpripfr en DM. Je fais partie de l'quipe et on aide rgulirement des gens qui n'arrivent pas  signer.

----------


## Cincinnatus

> Bref je pousse le raisonnement, mais tout a pour dire qu'il n'y a pas concrtement tant de raisons que a de penser que "L'Etat c'est mieux", et je suis d'ailleurs un poil tonne de voir que beaucoup ici accordent autant de confiance  l'appareil tatique - tout en dnigrant ouvertement les gens qui l'occupent. Perso j'y vois une contradiction.


1 : l'Etat n'est pas "occup". Enfin, peut-tre, par la finance...
2 : l'Etat et les personnes qui le dirigent ne sont pas la mme chose. Heureusement, les fonctionnaires sont majoritairement honntes et visent l'intrt gnral, pas l'enrichissement personnel. Tout le monde ne souhaite pas tre banquier d'affaire comme Macron, ni licencier et empocher 1 million comme Pnicaud. Ni n'oublie possder des appartements comme Belloubet. J'arrte la liste, il en reste sous le tapis de la macronie. Mais, si eux visent leur enrichissement au dtriment des autres, comme les dirigeants des grands groupes, ce n'est pas le cas des personnels de l'Etat en gnral.

----------


## benjani13

> Ah ouais ? "Tout le monde sait que c'est une mauvaise ide" ? 
> 
> Bah moi par exemple, je ne sais pas si c'est une mauvaise ide. Notez que je ne sais pas non plus si c'est une bonne ide. (Et non, merci de ne pas m'abreuver de liens en tout genre c'est inutile - si je veux en trouver j'en trouverai).


Justement, la ptition pour la mise en place d'un rfrendum n'est pas une ptition contre la privatisation. C'est comme le nom l'indique pour mettre en place un rfrendum qui permettra aux citoyens de dcider. Qu'on soit pour, contre, ou indcis n'est pas le premier sujet. Le sujet actuellement est dire que c'est aux citoyens de dcider si la privation d'une entreprise stratgique comme ADP doit se faire ou non. Si tu es d'accord avec cela, que la dcision doit revenir aux citoyens, je t'invite  signer la ptition. Ensuite viendra le temps des dbats et chacun pourra se faire son opinion, et votera en consquence.




> A l'argument "a rapporte donc pourquoi privatiser" je demande (je n'affirme pas, je demande...) si c'est bien le rle de l'tat de s'occuper des choses qui rapportent. Le rle de l'tat, c'est plutt, peut-tre, de s'occuper des choses qui ne sont pas rentables en situation de march. C'est a, pour moi, la dfinition des services publics (ce qui ne veut pas dire qu'ils doivent tre un gouffre  fric).


Je suis plutt d'accord avec toi. L'argument "a rapporte" n'est pas l'argument principale. C'est surtout une contre argumentation face au projet gouvernemental qui n'arrive mme pas  justifier cette privation pour d'ventuels questions budgtaire.
C'est  dire qu'on est cens vendre plusieurs actifs qui rapportent bien (ADP, FDJ, une partie d'Engie), pour rinvestir l'argent dans un fond qui rapporteraient bien moins que les dividendes que rapportent ces entreprise.




> En quoi un aroport est-il un "service public" ? Ils feraient mieux de financer des gares et des arrts de bus dans des endroits "pas rentables". On ne peut pas dire que Paris soit globalement mal desservi...


On pourrait argumenter sur la notion de servie public par l'clatement du territoire franais. Il est ncessaire d'assurer un lien entre la mtropole et les DOM TOM. Si nos aroports sont lch dans l'arne de la libre concurrence tout azimut, comment s'assurer qu'un lien existera toujours entre la mtropole et les DOM TOM? Par un lien j'entend un liens directe, pas une escale  Duba puis  Copenhague pour finir en train jusqu' Paris par ce que la liaison directe a t jug pas assez rentable, et  un prix pas trop lev.




> A l'argument "un aroport, c'est stratgique", je demande si c'est vraiment pertinent. En cas de besoin de toute faon c'est rquisitionn, privatis ou pas. 
> 
> A l'argument "oui mais si c'est privatis les gens ils font ce qu'ils veulent avec, y compris n'importe quoi, au dtriment de la nation, des gens, de l'environnement, etc". Je demande "mais si c'est tatique l'Etat il fait ce qu'il veut avec, y compris n'importe quoi, au dtriment de la nation, des gens, de l'environnement, etc". Ca pose la question de savoir si une entit conomique en gnral est mieux gre par l'tat ou par le march, l il y a des exemples et des contre-exemples  foison. Comme quoi a dpend davantage des personnes en charge que du statut. 
> 
> Et puis l'tat n'a pas besoin de possder pour grer, puisqu'il peut lgifrer.


Ce n'est pas la question de la bonne gestion, qui ne semble pas d'ailleurs tre en cause au vu des trs bons rsultats d'ADP, mais de pouvoir faire appliquer les plans d'avenirs dcid par les citoyens. Et il est normment plus simple de faire respecter la lgislation et les projets stratgiques dcids par l'tat/la reprsentation nationale si nous sommes nous mme au commande de l'entreprise. Il se passera quoi quand toutes nos boites seront  100% priv, que nous n'aurons plus aucun pouvoir sur rien? Quand on ne pourra plus dcider de l'organisation de nos territoires, des modes de transports que l'on souhaite, etc?

Ne soyons pas nafs, l'imposition de la loi c'est un rapport de force. Elle ne s'impose pas par elle mme. Combien d'entreprise par exemple font du chantage  l'emploi pour ne pas la respecter?

Sur le ct stratgique je rappelle aussi que ADP en dehors des aroports c'est 6700 hectares de terrains autour et dans Paris. Il y a donc un second enjeux stratgique, l'organisation du territoire.

Un dernier point, je t'assure que pour les riverain des aroports, c'est stratgiques. L'aroport de Roissy  un couvre feu obtenu de longue date, permettant aux riverains de dormir paisiblement. Il sera forcment plus difficile de continuer  imposer ce couvre feu si l'tat n'es plus aux manettes.




> Il n'en reste pas moins que c'est toujours gnant de vendre les bijoux de famille, et qu'on peut lgitimement supposer que l'tat sera plus soucieux de l'intrt gnral / commun qu'un investisseur priv (quoique... ).


L'exemple de l'aroport de Toulouse devrait pourtant nous alerter.




> Bref, donc, non, voil, c'est pas vident,  mon sens. En plus d'une trs haute technicit, c'est une question qui porte une haute symbolique idologique. Risqu. S'il y a rellement un rfrendum l-dessus, je crains que les gens en gnral ne l'utilisent pour voter par rapport  Macron, et pas par rapport  la vraie question, qui reste les aroports de Paris.


Au del d'ADP cet ventuel rfrendum n'est pas tant contre Macron que contre les privatisations, ou tout de moins contre leur vente sans demander l'avis aux citoyens.

Et pour finir, ADP reprsente un monopole de fait, c'est bien pour cela que mme les libraux s'opposent  cette privatisation. On ne privatise pas un monopole.

----------


## Nita65

> La mutualisation des ressources c'est mettre 2 gamins sur la mme chaise et ou 2 malades sur le mme lit non ?


Non, videmment. 
Mais c'est, par exemple, que deux hpitaux  moins de 30 kms l'un de l'autre n'aient pas forcment chacun leur IRM... juste un exemple.

----------


## Cincinnatus

> Non, videmment. 
> Mais c'est, par exemple, que deux hpitaux  moins de 30 kms l'un de l'autre n'aient pas forcment chacun leur IRM... juste un exemple.


a existe a ? 2 IRM trs proches ?

----------


## Nita65

> Justement, la ptition pour la mise en place d'un rfrendum n'est pas une ptition contre la privatisation. C'est comme le nom l'indique pour mettre en place un rfrendum qui permettra aux citoyens de dcider. Qu'on soit pour, contre, ou indcis n'est pas le premier sujet. Le sujet actuellement est dire que c'est aux citoyens de dcider si la privation d'une entreprise stratgique comme ADP doit se faire ou non. Si tu es d'accord avec cela, que la dcision doit revenir aux citoyens, je t'invite  signer la ptition. Ensuite viendra le temps des dbats et chacun pourra se faire son opinion, et votera en consquence.


J'y rflchis, j'y rflchis ! 
Tes arguments me semblent pertinents (mme si je ne cite pas tout ton post). 

D'ailleurs, merci  ceux qui ont parl de a ici, dont toi, parce que sinon ce truc me serait pass au-dessus de la tte (la privatisation et le rfrendum), alors que oui, c'est important et a mrite srieusement une rflexion et une concertation. Mais... c'est trs trs complexe  trancher, je trouve.

----------


## Cincinnatus

> Dsole, mais soit vous mettez vos arguments, dvelopps ou rsums, en clair, soit je ne rponds pas. Stop les liens.


C'tait rsum : 



> Des oprateurs soumis au march ont compltement plant le systme ferroviaire anglais. *Ils visaient la rentabilit immdiate, pas sur le long terme.*


 Les liens ne servaient qu' montrer que je sors pas cela de mon imagination. 




> Mais est-ce la faute de la privatisation en tant que telle, ou bien de la faon dont elle a t mene ?


C'est une blague ? 

La privatisation de services publics amne  systmatiquement la rorganisation des dits services dans un but de rduction des cots"  court terme, donc des bnfices immdiats, et rduit la qualit du service rendu. Oui, a pourrait tre mieux men, comme tout. Dans le public ou le priv. Mais l, je ne trouve pas d'exemple de privatisations de ce genre russie...

Par ailleurs, les Etats-Unis, pas vraiment bolcheviques, n'ont privatis *aucun* aroport international. _J'dis a, j'dis rien..._  ::whistle2::

----------


## Gunny

> Il faut que tu recopies les informations exactes qui se trouvent sur ta carte d'lecteur. *Il y a eu des cas de personnes qui ont trois prnoms sur leur carte d'identit, mais seulement deux apparaissant sur leur carte d'lecteur. Ils ont donc du n'inscrire que les deux prnoms figurant sur leur carte d'lecteur*. Aussi Le formulaire n'est pas permissif du tout. Il faut que les donnes entres correspondent aux donnes de la liste lectorale  l'accent prs,  l'espace/tiret prs, etc.


C'tait exactement mon problme, merci... Quel foutage de gueule.

----------


## Nita65

> a existe a ? 2 IRM trs proches ?


Oui. A Tarbes, par exemple. Le patelin a 100K habitants  tout pter, agglo inclue. 
Mais deux hpitaux (1 priv, 1 public) et 2 IRM (bah oui a vous pose un tablissement, d'avoir un IRM, et celui qui devrait abandonner le sien pour mutualiser avec l'autre aurait l'air de se faire "absorber"). 
A ct de a, on a ferm des maternits dans les zones de montagne, l o les gens n'ont pas forcment les moyens ou le temps de descendre en ville pour accoucher.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Les salaires des dputs, snateurs and co., l je suis moins sre, ces gens-l bossent comme des fous et pas que pour l'argent (ils en feraient bien plus dans le priv).


Ahahaha  Ils bossent comme des fous  putain elle est bonne  ::ptdr:: 
Ils pourraient gagner dans le priv, mais dans le priv t'es oblig de produire quelque chose ^^. Si ils sont l c'est pour les nombreux privilges.
Les autres pays ont moins de dputs. Souvent les dputs votent comme le parti, ou sont absent lors du vote... On a pas besoin d'autant de dputs.




> Et, si, on peut faire des conomies, beaucoup d'conomies dans les coles et les hpitaux. Pas en fermant des services, juste en regardant comment ils sont grs, en mutualisant des ressources, etc...


En pratique il y a des classes de collges avec 35 lves et des infirmires qui ont trop de patients.
C'est difficile de faire plus d'conomie dans les coles et les hpitaux.

Parfois l'tat dcoupe une entreprise nationale, elle privatise les parties rentable et nationalise les parties qui perdent de l'argent.
Ceux au pouvoir sont des traites, ils ne prennent pas des dcisions dans lintrt de la France et des Franais.
Pour devenir prsident il faut faire une campagne  50 millions d'euros, les candidats doivent donc rcuprer de l'argent chez les riches, une fois au pouvoir il y a un retour dascenseur.
Avec Macron c'tait un peu  l'envers, quand il tait ministre de l'conomie il a aid Drahi, et ensuite les mdias de Drahi ont fabriqu le candidat Macron.
Les prsidents rendent service  des riches et reoivent des cadeaux une fois leur mandat termin.
Pour tre lu il faut tre pote avec des riches :
La croisire de Nicolas Sarkozy  bord d'un yacht luxueux suscite de vives critiques  gauche
Rolex, yacht, homard... Ces symboles du luxe qui ont cot cher aux politiques




> C'est comme si le gouvernement ne faisait pas d'informations concernant une lection au titre que l'lection n'irait pas dans leur sens.


Les gouvernements font pire : ils ignorent le rsultat des rfrendums.
Par exemple en ce moment au Royaume Uni le parlement essaie d'annuler le Brexit alors que le peuple s'est exprim pour.
Peut-tre que le Brexit n'aura pas lieu  ::(:  Ce serait terrible pour la dmocratie  ::(:  Ce seraient les heures les plus sombres  ::(:

----------


## Nita65

> C'est une blague ?


Non, une question... 




> La privatisation de services publics amne  systmatiquement la rorganisation des dits services dans un but de rduction des cots"  court terme, donc des bnfices immdiats, et rduit la qualit du service rendu. Oui, a pourrait tre mieux men, comme tout. Dans le public ou le priv. Mais l, je ne trouve pas d'exemple de privatisations de ce genre russie...
> Par ailleurs, les Etats-Unis, pas vraiment bolcheviques, n'ont privatis *aucun* aroport international. _J'dis a, j'dis rien..._


C'est vrai que les exemples ne courent pas les rues... et qu'a priori je ne suis pas trop pour toutes ces privatisations. 
Mais c'est vrai aussi que quand j'ai vu de mes yeux vu comment l'tat "grait" ses entits conomiques, a m'a horrifie. Donc je relativise... 
Et c'est vrai aussi que j'aime pas les avions donc j'ai un peu envie de dire "vendez-moi tout ce bazar et laissez-les se planter, au pire yaura moins d'avions et a sera mieux". Bon c'est un peu simpliste, je reconnais, et aussi empreint d'idologie.

----------


## Ecthelion2

> Ou avec les mmes taxes que maintenant, voire moins, si on faisait gaffe  utiliser l'argent correctement. 
> Je sais qu'en rpondant a, je tape d'une certaine manire en touche, mais le gaspi des fonds publics m'a horrifie dans TOUS les secteurs o je suis passe et que tant qu'on ne s'y collera pas pour de vrai, tout le reste est secondaire, on va au casse-pipe avec ou sans privatisation d'ADP.


Le gaspillage des fonds publics horripile tout le monde (et je suis tout  fait d'accord avec toi sur ce point), malheureusement, nos gouvernants n'ont pas l'air de vouloir y changer grand chose, Macron y compris (d'ailleurs il explose les dpenses publics compar  son prdcesseur, et a augment le dficit budgtaire de l'tat de 30 milliards quasiment, l o Hollande l'avait fait baisser de 14 milliards sur la mme priode de temps), et pour l'instant effectivement privatisation d'ADP ou non, on a toujours plus d'impts et de taxes pour moins de services publics.

Et quitte  gaspiller, je maintiens que je prfre qu'ils gaspillent les gains fait par ADP, que mes maigres gains  moi.  :;): 





> Donc que ton porte-monnaie te joue la complainte du citron press, je le comprends (le mien fait pareil), *mais a ne change rien au fait que oui, les impts doivent servir  financer les services publics et la solidarit nationale*, pas les secteurs profitables. Sinon, yaka privatiser l'tat... (notez qu'avec les dficits qu'on connat, c'est dj quasiment le cas de fait).


Ah mais je n'ai jamais dit le contraire, je n'ai absolument rien contre le fait de payer des impts. Ce qui me drange, c'est payer toujours plus d'impts, pour toujours moins de services, et pour financer les commissions machins inutiles, ou les cadeaux fiscaux fait aux beaucoup plus aiss que moi, qui eux, participent de moins en moins  la "solidarit nationale". 

De plus il n'est pas question de financer les secteurs profitables plutt que les services publics et la solidarit nationale, mais de financer ces derniers *aussi* grce aux gains fait par les secteurs profitables. 

La ils veulent privatiser pour des gains immdiat, pour faire un fond d'investissement pour de nouvelles entreprises, il y a dj 100 milliards de CICE qui auraient pu servir  cela, plutt que d'aller augmenter des dividendes...

Bref, il y a la vision thorique de ce qu'il serait bien de faire (et dont on discute ici), et la ralit des faits, faits qui ne prennent pas du tout la direction de cette vision thorique et qui vont plutt dans le sens inverse malheureusement.

----------


## benjani13

> J'y rflchis, j'y rflchis ! 
> Tes arguments me semblent pertinents (mme si je ne cite pas tout ton post). 
> 
> D'ailleurs, merci  ceux qui ont parl de a ici, dont toi, parce que sinon ce truc me serait pass au-dessus de la tte (la privatisation et le rfrendum), alors que oui, c'est important et a mrite srieusement une rflexion et une concertation. Mais... c'est trs trs complexe  trancher, je trouve.


Oui a peut tre complexe, surtout quand on doit convaincre un ardchois que les aroports parisiens le concerne  ::mrgreen::  (mais on y arrive)

Je me permet d'ajouter un dernier point concernant la question que tu posais : est-ce que le priv grerait mieux que le public. Tu indiquait que potentiellement le public respecterait un petit peu plus lintrt gnral. Nanmoins j'ai l'impression que tu oublies un lment de l'quation. Ce n'est pas le public franais d'un ct et les capitaux privs franais (plus ou moins patriote) de l'autre. C'est le public franais VS le march mondiale. a laisse dj beaucoup moins de chance de tomber sur un repreneur qui aurait quelques considrations pour la France.

C'est le mme problme que le rachat de boites prives franaises par des des groupes trangers. On se laisse dpouiller de nos actifs stratgiques, et de fait on se fait mettre en laisse par des intrts trangers. Le cas Alstom a fait du bruit mais c'est loin d'tre le seul. Encore aujourd'hui on apprend que l'tat Franais ne s'opposera pas au rachat des entreprises Photonis et HGH, spcialises dans l'optique et loptronique, qui fournit notamment nos armes, par des groupes amricains:
https://www.latribune.fr/entreprises...er-828214.html

----------


## Nita65

> Ahahaha  Ils bossent comme des fous  putain elle est bonne


Oh oui, je peux te garantir qu'ils bossent beaucoup. Et toi tu n'as AUCUNE preuve de ce que tu avances quand tu dis qu'ils foutent rien. C'est du complotisme basique, ce que tu fais l. 




> Ils pourraient gagner dans le priv, mais dans le priv t'es oblig de produire quelque chose ^^.


Ah oui ? Tu crois a ? 
Un dirigeant de PME il bosse, oui, et il doit produire des dcisions et des rsultats, oui, mais les grosses botes, elles, paient des tas de gens des fortunes juste pour faire classe, pour leur notorit, ou leur carnet d'adresse. Tu crois que Sarko il bosse depuis qu'il n'est plus en politique ? Non, il fait des confrences payes  prix d'or parce que a fait joli. Tu crois que Carlos Ghosn il bossait... ? Srieux ? Tu crois que Jeff Bezos, Elon Musk, ils bossent ? 
Pour le coup c'est toi qui idalises le priv.  




> Peut-tre que le Brexit n'aura pas lieu  Ce serait terrible pour la dmocratie  Ce seraient les heures les plus sombres


J'espre bien que le Brexit n'aura pas lieu. Il serait temps d'avouer aux Britanniques qu'on les a abreuvs de mensonges et qu'on leur a propos un truc (le Brexit) qui, dans les faits, n'tait pas possible. Comme si je te proposais de sparer le sirop de grenadine de l'eau APRES les avoir mlangs. 
Si t'tais Irlandais et qu'on te proposait de re-sparer ton pays en deux par une frontire physique, au nom du soi-disant choix effectu par des gens qui vivent sur une autre le, tu verrais a autrement. La "dmocratie" ne justifie pas tout - surtout quand on a soumis au vote un truc compltement irraliste.

----------


## bombseb

> Jacques Attali a prdit qu'une femme serait lue en 2022


Correction :

Jacques Attali a _dcid_ qu'une femme serait lue en 2022





> De plus, il a juste eu un gros coup de bol, car si Fillon n'avait pas eu ses emmerdes avec la justice  ce moment, Macron n'aurait pas t lu (en tous cas pas en 2017).
> 
> Il y a de trs bonnes interviews radio de Branco  ce sujet.


Oh oui dis donc, un gros coup de bol. 
Et Macron vendu comme un baril de lessive sur toutes les chanes, tous les journaux, toutes les radios...surement un coup de bol aussi

Un article intrressant  ce sujet : https://www.agoravox.fr/tribune-libr...lection-217944

----------


## virginieh

> Oh oui, je peux te garantir qu'ils bossent beaucoup. Et toi tu n'as AUCUNE preuve de ce que tu avances quand tu dis qu'ils foutent rien. C'est du complotisme basique, ce que tu fais l.


Mais c'est qu'ils bossent comme des fous le problme. Ils sont toujours en train de voter des lois, de faire ou lire des tudes pour les prochaines, mais ils ne prennent jamais de recul par rapport  a.
Un exemple quand Bayrou (je crois que c'tait lui qui l'avait fait, dsole si je me trompe) a ramen le code du travail sur un plateau tl pour montrer combien il tait pais.
Jamais personne ne lui a demand parmi toutes ces lois et avenants et autres modifications, combien il en avait lui mme vot.
Personne ne lui a dit qu'il venait la en quelque sorte culpabiliser le public alors que s'il y avait un personne qui portait un partie de la responsabilit de cette paisseur et complexit c'tait lui.
Et quand il disait qu'il fallait simplifier tout a, ce n'tait pas : " on va prendre le temps d'tudier tout a pour supprimer ce qui est ventuellement en doublon ou claircir ce qui est peu clair ou contradictoire" c'tait, "on va tre plus partial et enlever ce qui protge une des partie du contrat de travail pour arranger l'autre".

Du coup pour ma part, je dirais qu'il bossent trop, ou plutt trs mal, sans recul, sans vision d'avenir, juste suivre le dogme de leur parti et les "suggestions" des lobbys

----------


## pmithrandir

> Si l'investisseur est une entit politique (ou soumis  une entit politique) et souhaite foutre le bordel, c'est quand mme un peu onreux et compliqu comme mthode.


Je ne suis pas sur que le quatar ou la chine voit ca de la mme manire. Ils ne multiplient pas les achats pour rien. Ca leur donne non seulement un pouvoir de nuisance, mais galement un pouvoir norme de destabilisation du pays. Le tout d'une main gante.




> Question : tu es au courant de la privatisation des chemins de fer anglais ?
> Des oprateurs soumis au march ont compltement plant le systme ferroviaire anglais. *Ils visaient la rentabilit immdiate*, pas sur le long terme.


La diffrence majeure rside dans le rseau  entretenir. Ici on parle d'un btiment surtout, avec une qualit de la scurit facilement tudiable.
Les chemins de fer anglais, c'tait des centaines de km de rseau, la plupart n'ont jamais du voir un inspecteur.

----------


## Marco46

> Du coup pour ma part, je dirais qu'il bossent trop, ou plutt trs mal, sans recul, sans vision d'avenir, juste suivre le dogme de leur parti et les "suggestions" des lobbys


Se sont des chefs de projets incomptents qui passent leur temps  demander d'ajouter des features pour produire du reporting vert avec des smileys sans jamais refactorer, que a marche ou que a ne marche pas en production. Tout ce qui compte c'est le reporting (la comm' pour sduire l'lecteur moyen), le reste n'a aucun importance.

Donc oui ils bossent. Juste ils se contrefoutent que a soit fonctionnel, rationnel, logique, utile, efficace. Ce n'est pas leur problme. Seule l'image renvoye compte. Et videmment satisfaire les copains qui ont sorti le carnet de chque et qui pourront servir  pantoufler dans le priv par la suite. Et a s'en va et a revient.

----------


## Ecthelion2

> Un article intrressant  ce sujet : https://www.agoravox.fr/tribune-libr...lection-217944


Chouette un article fleuve crit par un illustre inconnu, avec aucun lien vers des enqutes, des interviews, des documents ou quoi que ce soit, faut juste tout croire sur parole et surtout le croire lui plutt que d'autres ? 

Dsol, mais c'est un peu juste. 

Je ne remets pas en cause l'aspect battage mdiatique, mais quand on vient me dire que c'est un truc planifi depuis 2004, avec un Macron frachement diplm, il m'en faut un peu plus  me mettre sous la dent...

Surtout que cela fait 30 ans que les partis de droite comme de gauche, font la mme politique, je ne vois pas pourquoi, l ils auraient eu besoin d'un champion en la personne de Macron, alors que Fillon, Jupp, ou n'importe qui d'autre, aurait de toutes faons fait une politique dans la mme veine, et que les gens continuent de voter pour eux.

Encore, il y aurait eu une vritable dfiance du peuple, avec des partis anti-UE faisant des scores de malade, oui j'aurai bien compris qu'ils prennent peur et veuille placer leur pion tout beau tout neuf, mais ils avaient encore pas mal de marge, surtout en 2004.  

Faut pas se leurrer, si Fillon avait t clean, il aurait trs bien fait l'affaire pour eux...

----------


## virginieh

> Faut pas se leurrer, si Fillon avait t clean, il aurait trs bien fait l'affaire pour eux...


Pas si sur Fillon aurait peut tre t moins enclins  taper sur la petite/moyenne bourgeoisie qui est une grosse part de son lectorat et qui ont morfl avec le remplacement de ISF par IFI et pour ceux qui font partie des professions librales (mdecins, avocats ect ..) vont encore prendre un gros coup avec la rforme des retraites.

Fillon est bien plus proche d'eux que Macron qui en est pourtant issu.

Bon c'est vrai que pour ceux qui ont de faible revenus, l'un comme l'autre c'tait bonnet blanc et blanc bonnet.

----------


## fredoche

> Oui. A Tarbes, par exemple. Le patelin a 100K habitants  tout pter, agglo inclue. 
> Mais deux hpitaux (1 priv, 1 public) et 2 IRM (bah oui a vous pose un tablissement, d'avoir un IRM, et celui qui devrait abandonner le sien pour mutualiser avec l'autre aurait l'air de se faire "absorber"). 
> A ct de a, on a ferm des maternits dans les zones de montagne, l o les gens n'ont pas forcment les moyens ou le temps de descendre en ville pour accoucher.


J'aimerais bien que tu dveloppes sur cet exemple, balanc comme une vidence, mais qui  mon avis ne tient pas la route 5 minutes.

D'un point de vue mdical, connais-tu l'intrt de ce type d'examen ? Prace qu'il est indniablement lev, sinon essentiel, notamment dans la dtection prcoce et prcise de diffrents types de cancers.

D'un point de vue fonctionnel, crois-tu que l'on puisse faire fonctionner une salle d'IRM comme une usine de pneus ou une fabrique de chaussures, une salle de serveurs ? En 24/7 ? 
Dans le mdical des humains travaillent encore et toujours avec de l'humain. Alors je sais combien dans l'entreprise ( la merveilleuse et tellement efficace) l'humain est une ressource matrielle comme une autre, mais cette analogie arrive encore  trouver ses limites dans le milieu mdical. Jusqu' quand, je ne sais pas.
Donc on travaille en journe, surement sur des journes tendues, mis tu ne feras pas passer des examens  plus de 22h probablement, mme pour des problmatiques urgentes. Si dj t'as droit  un scanner en pleine nuit dans un CHU, estime-toi heureuse.

D'un point de vue rationnel, avec ces 2 scanners dans la mme ville, quel est le dlai pour avoir un rendez-vous ? 
H bien j'ai appel le CH de Tarbes, et pour un scanner de la jambe gauche (exemple hein, c'est ce que m'a demand l'opratrice), il faut attendre 3 mois. Fin d'anne... 90 jours
A la clinique, mme topo j'imagine : http://www.scanpy.fr/page.php?p=5



> Dlais de rendez-vous :
> [...]
> Ils peuvent atteindre 2 mois voire plus en IRM et mammographies car nous sommes confronts  une trs forte demande.


Je laisse  ta rflexion ce lien : https://www.snitem.fr/le-snitem-en-a...-chiffres-2018
Tu habites en Occitanie, tu verras comme tu es bien lotie

D'un point de vue gographique : Tarbes, prfectures des hautes-pyrnes. Une rgion facile d'accs et densment peuple n'est-ce pas ? La plus proche ville d'importance, c'est Pau. mais aprs, c'est quoi ? Toulouse ? presque 2 h de route et 155 km. 
Alors quoi ? 100 000 habitants dans ce pays de bouseux montagnards et leveurs de moutons... et 2 scanners. Supprimons en un et vite, parce que a pose un tablissement en terme de prestige, alors que la ncessit est bien loin d'tre dmontre.

Tu sais Nita, plus je te lis, et plus je sens le discours politique facile et bourr de raccourcis.
Tu serais encarte que ce ne serait pas tonnant.
Tu serais une parisienne imbue d'elle-mme que ce ne le serait pas plus.

Dans les comptes de l'tat, tu as vu ce que tu voulais voir, juste des chiffres.

Si tu veux continuer dans cette logique, je peux te parler d'une problmatique de mutualisation qui concerne ma propre ville. Et dont aucun de ceux que tu sembles supporter politiquement ne daigne se soucier, parce que tout simplement l'argent public, ils s'en servent, et hormis cet usage, ils s'en fichent. Tu verras c'est difiant et plus que notoirement connu localement

----------


## Nita65

> Tu sais Nita, plus je te lis, et plus je sens le discours politique facile et bourr de raccourcis.
> Tu serais encarte que ce ne serait pas tonnant.
> Tu serais une parisienne imbue d'elle-mme que ce ne le serait pas plus.


Bon, je vois qu'il est temps de partir  nouveau, peut-tre dfinitivement. 
Moi, j'argumente, avec ce que je pense, ce que je sais, ce que je crois savoir. Mais je ne me permets pas d'attaques ad hominem. 
Je ne me permets pas de te dire que ton discours  toi sent le raccourci gaucho revendicatif rleur franchouillard qui veut tout sans rien donner et qui est de toutes faons contre tout - mais quand on lui demande ce qu'il propose, ya plus personne. Et qui oppose les "chiffres"  l' "humain", comme si ce n'tait pas un raccourci basique et rducteur, ah mais non a fait humaniste, pardon, les gens de chiffres n'ont pas de coeur ni de raison c'est bien connu. 
Tu serais Gilet Jaune casseur que a ne m'tonnerait mme pas. 

Merci  tous ceux qui ont bien voulu discuter constructivement, c'tait sympa.

----------


## Ecthelion2

> Pas si sur Fillon aurait peut tre t moins enclins  taper sur la petite/moyenne bourgeoisie qui est une grosse part de son lectorat et qui ont morfl avec le remplacement de ISF par IFI et pour ceux qui font partie des professions librales (mdecins, avocats ect ..) vont encore prendre un gros coup avec la rforme des retraites.
> 
> Fillon est bien plus proche d'eux que Macron qui en est pourtant issu.
> 
> Bon c'est vrai que pour ceux qui ont de faible revenus, l'un comme l'autre c'tait bonnet blanc et blanc bonnet.


Bien sr qu'il y aurait eu des diffrences pour une partie des citoyens; je ne dis pas que cela aurait t un pur copier/coller, je parle bien du point de vue des 4 grandes fortunes qui possdent ces empires mdiatiques et qui ont mis Macron en place, je doute fortement qu'ils avaient quelque chose  craindre de Fillon, et cela aurait t exactement pareil pour eux qu'avec Macron.

Fillon, et les autres (au moins de la gauche  la droite en passant par le centre, c'est un peu diffrent  l'extrme gauche et pour les "petits" partis), ce ne sont pas des lapins de 6 semaines non plus, ils savent trs bien avec qui faire ami-ami, et le retour de bton possible dans le cas contraire. Il n'aurait pas t du genre  prendre des mesures contre les ultra-riches.


Accessoirement, le coup mont contre Fillon par ces 4 grosses fortunes, via le canard enchan ? Alors qu'il ne leur appartient mme pas ? lol

Il y a probablement plus de chance que cela soit une info balance par un de ses camarades de parti, probablement mme un petit nerveux plus ou moins retir de la vie politique ou par un proche de Jupp.

Aprs je suis prt  croire plein de chose, mais il faut un minimum d'lments quand mme, en tous cas plus qu'un article sans source crit par un mec que personne ne connait. ^^

----------


## Ryu2000

> Bon, je vois qu'il est temps de partir  nouveau, peut-tre dfinitivement.


Pure tu prends peur encore plus facilement qu'un Chocobo ^^




> Tu serais Gilet Jaune casseur que a ne m'tonnerait mme pas.


Il n'y a pas de casseur parmi les gilets jaunes, ce sont des black blocs, des antifas et d'autres qui profitent de la manifestation pour foutre la merde.
Les gilets jaunes savent que *a n'apporte jamais rien de positif de casser quelque chose lors d'une manifestation*.
Maintenant les gilets jaunes organisent des oprations pages gratuits, il n'y a aucune casse et tout le monde est content (sauf les actionnaires ^^).

===
Qui est pro LREM  part mingolito et nita65 ?




> Faut pas se leurrer, si Fillon avait t clean, il aurait trs bien fait l'affaire pour eux...


a n'a aucun rapport avec le respect de la loi.
Ceux qui font partis des favoris  une lection ne sont pas les moins magouilleurs en gnral...
La dclaration de patrimoine de Macron est particulirement louche, mais la justice n'a pas creus ce dossier.
M. Macron a bien claqu un Smic par jour pendant 3 ans ! (+ 25 questions  lui poser sur des bizarreries sur son patrimoine)

On ne connatra jamais les vrais raisons de l'assassinat mdiatique de Fillon pendant la prsidentielle de 2017, mais il y a eu des rumeurs marrantes, certains pensent qu'il tait trop catholique, certains pensent qu'il tait trop ami avec Poutine, en tout cas il y a quelque chose chez Fillon qui ne devait pas plaire  certains puissants.
Fillon avait viol la loi, mais pas forcment plus que les autres ^^

----------


## Marco46

> mais quand on lui demande ce qu'il propose, ya plus personne.


Pourtant c'est pas a qui manque. Sortir de l'euro, rcuprer l'argent de l'optimisation et de la fraude fiscale et foutre au trou les dlinquants en col blanc, sparer les banques de crdits et de dpts des activits purement financires, interdire toute transaction avec les paradis fiscaux, cesser de se financer sur les marchs financiers et repasser par notre propre putain de banque centrale, nationaliser EDF/GDF et tous les sous-traitants dans une seule et mme super-structure, etc ... etc ... Tous les trucs stratgiques ncessaires pour retrouver une indpendance gopolitique et financire.

Tout ce que veut pas faire Macron parce que c'est le larbin des amricains pour la politique extrieure et des allemands pour la politique conomique.

Sinon reste stp, a nous rafraichit le topic d'avoir une militante macronniste sous la main c'est tellement rare d'en rencontrer pour de vrai. Je veux dire qui a pas vot Macron que parce que il est beau et il est jeune et pour faire barrage au FN mais qui en plus se tape la pravda de LREM tout en tant capable de la restituer derrire c'est tellement rare.

On a besoin de toi !

----------


## Marco46

> Il n'y a pas de casseur parmi les gilets jaunes, ce sont des black blocs, des antifas et d'autres qui profitent de la manifestation pour foutre la merde.
> Les gilets jaunes savent que *a n'apporte jamais rien de positif de casser quelque chose lors d'une manifestation*.


ENQUTE FRANCEINFO. Pourquoi "gilets jaunes" et black blocs ont fini par faire cause commune

La partie qui nous concerne :




> Tous les "gilets jaunes" interrogs par franceinfo citent les premiers face--face avec la police comme un point de bascule. "Dans les manifs  Paris, j'ai vu les forces de l'ordre molester des femmes, des personnes ges, des gens qui n'avaient rien fait. a m'a choqu", accuse Nicolas, un "gilet jaune" de l'Oise.
> 
> "Le 17 novembre, beaucoup dentre eux dialoguaient navement avec les CRS, criaient : 'la police avec nous', se rappelle Anthony, militant antifasciste. Quand ils se sont rendu compte que la police n'tait pas l pour les dfendre, mais pour leur taper dessus, ils ont dchant." Christophe, un militant de 32 ans  l'origine du site mouvement17novembre.fr, abonde dans le mme sens : "Les black blocs ont l'habitude de l'opposition frontale avec la police. Les 'gilets jaunes' pas du tout. Certains ont pt les plombs."
> 
> "A Nantes, j'ai mme vu des black blocs calmer des "gilets jaunes" qui cassaient, en leur expliquant que, s'ils agissaient de la sorte, ils allaient se faire arrter."
> 
> [...]
> 
> De l'autre ct des barricades, Grgory Joron confirme cette tendance : "*On constate que des gens sans antcdents judiciaires, des personnes modres et intgres dans la socit, en viennent  dpaver les rues pour les jeter sur les forces de l'ordre.* Plus a va, plus la part de radicaux dans les cortges va augmenter. C'est trs inquitant."


Ce qui a t confirm par des journalistes sur la base ... des procs verbaux mis par la police.

C'est le crime indlbile et impardonnable de la Macronnie. Celui qui me donne envie de vomir  chaque fois que je vois ou que j'entends blablater ces ordures. Comme je le disais il y a quelques posts, Sarkozy avait russi  mettre le feu aux banlieues sensibles en son temps par pur calcul politique, Macron a russi l'exploit de mettre le feu aux provinces calmes et dociles par simple idologie, c'est dire le niveau d'aveuglement et d'incomptence des gouvernants aux manettes.

----------


## Ecthelion2

Roooo vous tes chiants, comment vais-je pouvoir mettre dans les dents du doctorant que tout n'est que paix et amour quand il n'est pas l, si vous en venez aux noms d'oiseaux en moins d'une semaine ?

Vous me gchez un plaisir certain  venir... Je vous hais !   ::aie:: 


Nita n'a pas fait spcialement plus de proslytisme que a, aprs on est d'accord ou pas avec elle, et effectivement, le coup de l'hpital n'tait pas forcment le mieux choisi, mais sur le fond, elle n'a pas compltement tor*t* (bisou Jipt), il y a effectivement des conomies et des rformes  faire (bon moi-mme, je ne les ferai probablement pas sur les mmes points ou de la mme faon que notre prsident ni que de la mme faon que certains d'entres-vous, c'est justement pour cela qu'on discute ici), on le rpte assez souvent ici.

Mme moi qui ne suis pas le dernier pour tre vindicatif voir agressif dans mes interventions, pour le coup, je trouve que vous lui sautez sur le dos un peu vite, ce que vous n'auriez peut-tre pas fait si elle avait vot pour quelqu'un d'autre. 

Comme vous le dites, c'est extrmement rare d'avoir des macronistes ici, c'tait l'occasion de pouvoir creuser un peu plus avec l'un(e) d'entre eux pour une fois, dommage.

----------


## Ryu2000

> ENQUTE FRANCEINFO. Pourquoi "gilets jaunes" et black blocs ont fini par faire cause commune


Je n'ai pas hyper confiance dans les mdias, surtout au sujet des gilets jaunes.
Non mais ok les gilets jaunes se font frapper et gazer par la police tous les samedis mais ce n'est pas une raison pour se rapprocher des black blocs...
Les gilets jaunes peuvent arracher des pavs et les envoyer sur la police seulement pour se dfendre, il faut que les policiers soient les premiers  charger sinon a ne peut pas fonctionner.
Il ne faut pas s'attaquer au btiment, mais juste tre le miroir de la police, si la police ne frappe pas, il ne faut pas frapper.
Si un gilet jaune veut foutre la merde il n'a qu'a changer de faction et quitter le mouvement.

a craint si des gilets jaunes deviennent pote avec des black blocs, leur image sera encore plus grill.
Heureusement il y a les oprations pages gratuit, il n'y a jamais de casse et les gens sont content de ne pas payer.

Immigration : le discours d'Emmanuel Macron fait jaser



> En plaant l'immigration au centre des dbats, en appelant ses troupes  regarder ce sujet en face et en admettant tre parfois trop laxiste, Emmanuel Macron a fait sauter un tabou chez LREM. C'est stratgique  six mois des lections municipales. *Le chef de l'tat tente de renouer avec l'lectorat populaire* et tente de dynamiter un peu plus le reste de la classe politique.


Pure c'est comme le sketch des inconnus sur l'agence de pub :
"Il ne faut pas prendre les gens pour des cons, mais il ne faut pas oublier qu'ils le sont."

Les franais ont bien vu que Macron tait pro migrant  fond,  chaque fois qu'il y a un bateau quelque part la France propose daccueillir des passagers.
Personne ne va croire Macron quand il dit qu'il va faire quelque chose contre l'immigration, ce n'est pas crdible...
C'est comme si Salvini disait qu'il tait  fond pro UE...

Pour l'instant la stratgie de Macron semble mauvaise. Les marcheurs sont pro migrants, ils n'aiment pas ce discours mme si ils savent que c'est faux.

----------


## fredoche

> Bon, je vois qu'il est temps de partir  nouveau, peut-tre dfinitivement. 
> Moi, j'argumente, avec ce que je pense, ce que je sais, ce que je crois savoir. Mais je ne me permets pas d'attaques ad hominem. 
> Je ne me permets pas de te dire que ton discours  toi sens le raccourci gaucho revendicatif rleur franchouillard qui veut tout sans rien donner et qui est de toutes faons contre tout - mais quand on lui demande ce qu'il propose, ya plus personne. Et qui oppose les "chiffres"  l' "humain", comme si ce n'tait pas un raccourci basique et rducteur, ah mais non a fait humaniste, pardon, les gens de chiffres n'ont pas de coeur ni de raison c'est bien connu. 
> Tu serais Gilet Jaune casseur que a ne m'tonnerait mme pas. 
> 
> Merci  tous ceux qui ont bien voulu discuter constructivement, c'tait sympa.


Bah si tu vois tu te permets, de manire dtourne mais tu te permets.

Pas de souci, je suis gaucho, revendicatif, franchouillard, mais pas rleur, je me plains rarement.
Je donne de mon temps, beaucoup de manire bnvole, et je paie mes impts, au centime prs et sans truander personne.
Et je soutiens les gilets jaunes, je me sens totalement concern par leurs combats et leurs revendications.
Je soutiens les combats colo aussi, et je me sens tout aussi concern.

Oui je veux tout, et je peux proposer plein de choses.

Je t'avais fait un long message dtaill, tu n'en as retenu que ce qui te permettait de ne pas rpondre sur le reste, et mme sur ce que tu as retenu tu n'as pas rpondu.

 ::zoubi::  J'aime bien les parisiennes, ce sont les plus belles femmes du monde, indubitablement ::roll:: 

Voil machiste en plus

----------


## ABCIWEB

> Nita n'a pas fait spcialement plus de proslytisme que a, aprs on est d'accord ou pas avec elle, et effectivement, le coup de l'hpital n'tait pas forcment le mieux choisi, mais sur le fond, elle n'a pas compltement tor*t* (bisou Jipt), il y a effectivement des conomies et des rformes  faire (bon moi-mme, je ne les ferai probablement pas sur les mmes points ou de la mme faon que notre prsident ni que de la mme faon que certains d'entres-vous, c'est justement pour cela qu'on discute ici), on le rpte assez souvent ici.


Oui on peut toujours dire qu'il y a des conomies et des rformes  faire mais donner en exemple les hpitaux aprs six mois de grves dans les urgences a ressemble beaucoup  de la provocation. Surtout que cela fait dj une dizaine d'anne qu'on rforme le systme de sant et maintenant des gens meurent dans des couloirs... Il en faudrait plus ?




> Mme moi qui ne suis pas le dernier pour tre vindicatif voir agressif dans mes interventions, pour le coup, je trouve que vous lui sautez sur le dos un peu vite, ce que vous n'auriez peut-tre pas fait si elle avait vot pour quelqu'un d'autre.


J'ai trouv les rponses plutt mesures avant qu'elle n'aborde le sujet de la sant. Mais donner des exemples de mutualisation d'IRM uniquement sur des donnes statistiques sans se renseigner ni du taux d'utilisation, ni des consquences pour la population, c'tait risqu. Cela ressemble beaucoup au discours macroniste basique: on fait des conomies sur un coin de table avec une calculette et le reste on s'en fou.




> Comme vous le dites, c'est extrmement rare d'avoir des macronistes ici, c'tait l'occasion de pouvoir creuser un peu plus avec l'un(e) d'entre eux pour une fois, dommage.


Elle reviendra si elle a de bons arguments  dfendre. Faudrait simplement travailler l'argumentation car nous ne sommes plus des enfants et comme dit *Marco46*, si c'est juste pour sortir la pravda de LREM a pourra pas tenir deux secondes tant donn que ce n'est que de la com  deux balles, et dans ce cas faut pas s'tonner de prendre des retours plus ou moins sarcastiques suivant les sujets abords.

Bienvenue dans la vraie vie *Nita65* ! *fredoche* t'a charrie un peu, "parisienne imbue" c'tait peut-tre trop, j'aurais plutt dit "hors sol". Aprs tout le monde redescend sur terre un jour ou l'autre, c'est une question de temps, d'exprience, d'envie, de confrontation et de sincrit aussi.

Mais bon on est pas si mchants, hein, en tous cas beaucoup plus respectueux qu'un certain micron qui parle de "gens qui ne sont rien" sans doute pour se sentir plus grand.

----------


## bombseb

> Pas si sur Fillon aurait peut tre t moins enclins  taper sur la petite/moyenne bourgeoisie qui est une grosse part de son lectorat et qui ont morfl avec le remplacement de ISF par IFI et pour ceux qui font partie des professions librales (mdecins, avocats ect ..) vont encore prendre un gros coup avec la rforme des retraites.
> 
> Fillon est bien plus proche d'eux que Macron qui en est pourtant issu.
> 
> Bon c'est vrai que pour ceux qui ont de faible revenus, l'un comme l'autre c'tait bonnet blanc et blanc bonnet.


Fillon aurait tap tout autant sur les classes moyenne et pauvres (il avait dit qu'il voulais lancer un "blitzkrieg contre le code du travail" si mes souvenir sont bons). La diffrence avec Macron c'est que lui tait beaucoup moins russophobe... c'est peut tre ca qui a drang l'tat profond

----------


## Ryu2000

Peut-tre que Benalla commence  tre moins amoureux de Macron :
Divorce surprise entre Benalla et Macron sur fond d'immigration



> Une dizaine de jours plus tard cependant, le divorce semble consomm entre Benalla et Macron. Sur son compte Twitter, le premier a publiquement critiqu le second  propos de ses dclarations sur limmigration.  Quand tu comprends que Nicolas Sarkozy a le numro de ton ancien patron et qu'il doit l'appeler rgulirement ... ,a crit Alexandre Benalla en commentaire dun article titr Emmanuel Macron durcit le ton sur limmigration pour viter dtre un parti bourgeois.


Sarkozy promettait de diminuer l'immigration lgale et il ne l'a pas fait.
Donc il n'y a pas  s'inquiter ce n'est qu'un discours...

----------


## Ecthelion2

> Oui on peut toujours dire qu'il y a des conomies et des rformes  faire mais donner en exemple les hpitaux aprs six mois de grves dans les urgences a ressemble beaucoup  de la provocation. Surtout que cela fait dj une dizaine d'anne qu'on rforme le systme de sant et maintenant des gens meurent dans des couloirs... Il en faudrait plus ?
> 
> J'ai trouv les rponses plutt mesures avant qu'elle n'aborde le sujet de la sant. Mais donner des exemples de mutualisation d'IRM uniquement sur des donnes statistiques sans se renseigner ni du taux d'utilisation, ni des consquences pour la population, c'tait risqu. Cela ressemble beaucoup au discours macroniste basique: on fait des conomies sur un coin de table avec une calculette et le reste on s'en fou.


Ah mais on est d'accord, comme je l'ai dit, le sujet des hpitaux tait effectivement mal choisi.

Maintenant, je pense tout de mme qu'un ancien membre, en sachant qu'il ne vote pas Macron, aurait fait la mme sortie sur le sujet des hpitaux, vous lui auriez sorti le mme argumentaire (avec lequel je suis plutt d'accord), mais sans basculer dans l'attaque sur ses choix de vote ou la personne elle-mme. 

Il tait tout a fait possible de montrer  Nita ce qu'elle ne prenait pas en compte sur ce sujet sans finir sur ses choix de vote, surtout quand, comme tu le dis toi-mme, c'est relativement le 1er sujet o elle fait "une bourde". 

On a un panel assez vari au niveau des ides politiques parmi les intervenants rguliers, aucun d'entre-nous n'a jamais "jamais dit de connerie", et pourtant on ne fini pas chaque argumentation sur les choix de vote de chacun. J'ai mme envie de dire que cela ne vient que trs rarement sur le tapis.

J'ai quand mme le sentiment (peu importe le discours de Nita) que l'occasion de vider son sac sur un(e) vrai(e) macroniste, tait attendue par certains. Encore bon, elle aurait t l  faire du proslytisme (comme d'autre dont je ne citerai pas le nom), ou  nous prendre pour des idiots ne comprenant rien  rien (comme encore d'autre dont je ne citerai pas le nom non plus), j'aurai pu comprendre une sortie aussi "violente" (mme si le mot est fort), mais elle tait tout de mme relativement dans le dialogue, mme sur le sujet des hpitaux, encore une fois l'exemple tait mal choisi, mais  aucun moment, elle n'a affirm avoir raison / que son raisonnement tait juste et sans faille ou quoi que ce soit dans le genre.

----------


## bombseb

> Peut-tre que Benalla commence  tre moins amoureux de Macron :
> Divorce surprise entre Benalla et Macron sur fond d'immigration
> 
> Sarkozy promettait de diminuer l'immigration lgale et il ne l'a pas fait.
> Donc il n'y a pas  s'inquiter ce n'est qu'un discours...


Macron a sign le pacte de Marakech, ca veut tout dire...

Il y a les lections municipales bientt, ceci explique cel...

----------


## Ryu2000

> Il y a les lections municipales bientt, ceci explique cel...


Pour le moment la stratgie de Macron ne fonctionne pas, les fans d'LREM n'ont pas aim et ceux qui n'aiment pas Macron ni l'immigration ne vont pas voter LREM...
Si tout va bien, dans 2 semaines ce sera oubli.
Macron n'est pas crdible quand il essaie de passer pour quelqu'un qui veut protger les frontires de la nation.

----------


## bombseb

Pas de problme, ils vont nous faire la pub  la tv pour le baril de lessive Macron...ca va lui faire des voix en plus

----------


## Ryu2000

Il parait que Macron a perdu des soutiens depuis. Aujourd'hui certains mdias sont moins  fond derrire lui qu' l'poque.
Je crois que mme BFM TV a un peu critiqu Macron. Ce qui serait un gros retournement d'alliance.
En principe Macron est fini, Sarkozy et Hollande n'ont fait qu'un mandat, Macron n'est pas plus populaire qu'eux, il rve du retour du scnario LREM VS FN, c'est sont seul espoir, mais a ne va pas tre simple d'arriver au second tour, cela dit avec le PS et l'UMP a moiti mort c'est difficile d'anticiper ce qu'il peut se passer.

Cela dit  force de dire "c'est soit nous, soit lextrme droite" les gens risquent de finir par se dire "Fuck it ! On va tester lextrme droite, de toute faon a va tre difficile de faire pire qu'UMP/PS/LREM".

----------


## pmithrandir

Je vous trouve assez violent... surtout que je pense que nous avons, en tant que classe moyenne suprieure, plutt bnfici de la macronie pour le moment. 

Je pense galement qu'on est tous d'accord pour dire que les dpenses de l'tat sont relativement mal gres et que des abus sont largement permis dans certains domaines et que c'est injuste.

aprs, les economies ne seront pas trouves au mme endroit pour tout le monde... Moi personnellement, c'est bien d'autres sujets que j'aborderai  la place du gouvernement.
 - Je commencerai par construire massivement des crches pour supprimer au plus tt les nounous qui coutent un bras a la socit.
 - Je construirai des maisons de soins digne de ce nom avec des mdecins salaris, avec aussi une augmentation drastique du numrus clausus, voire une suppression de celui ci.
 - j'introduirai une surcote forte pour inciter les mdecins  aller dans les zones rurales dsertes. Ceci pour prendre en compte le non remplissage de la salle d'attente permanent, et la distance a parcourir pour grer les patients.
 - Le quotient familial disparaitrait immdiatement pour faire place a des allocations verses par la CAF selon les revenus ou pas. Histoire de montrer aux gens ou part l'argent de l'tat.
 - Je ferai une priorit absolue de mon mandat de faire bouger les sujets de la fiscalit en Europe en y mettant tout mon poids conomique et politique, au risque de jouer la chaise vide ou la destruction de l'Europe. Comme je l'ai dit sur un autre post, l'Europe ce n'est pas certains pays qui la font vivre, c'est nous  40%... donc on peut taper fort du poing sur la table et proposer de repartir de zro si les gens nous empchent d'avancer. Un pro-europen du type de macron qui viendrait dire au parlement et  la commission, si nous n'obtenons pas une refonte de la fiscalit en Europe, je propose un referendum sur le frexit dans 6 mois... il sera srieusement pris au srieux. Les mecs jouent tous leur sige. (c 'tait dailleur la stratgie d'influence du royaume unis avant leur dpart... qiu leur a permis de ne jamais payer autant que les autres)

----------


## Ecthelion2

> Je vous trouve assez violent... surtout que je pense que nous avons, en tant que classe moyenne suprieure, plutt bnfici de la macronie pour le moment.


Ah le fameux informaticien de la classe moyenne suprieure...  ::ptdr::  ::ptdr:: 

Pour rappel, le smic c'est 18.254,60 brut par an, pour 35H. Perso, je viens d'tre augment et grce  cela, je suis pass  26,4 K brut par an (pour 39h), le salaire moyen en France, c'est 38K/an.

Alors classe moyenne, pourquoi pas, mais suprieure... Je suis plus proche du Smicard.  ::aie:: 

Tout le monde ne bosse pas  Paris ou dans une grande ville de Province, tout le monde ne change pas de SSII tous les 1 ou 2 ans pour tre augmenter et chercher toujours plus. Quand j'en vois certains sur ce forum, qui pleurent car pour eux, 55 ou 60 K, ce n'est pas assez pour eux, je me demande parfois si l'on vie dans le mme monde... Et aprs, a vient nous parler dcroissance, de moins consommer et tout le tralala, c'est tout de mme assez hypocrite. ^^


Sinon sur le reste en dessous, plutt d'accord dans les grandes lignes.

----------


## Invit

> - Le quotient familial disparaitrait immdiatement pour faire place a des allocations verses par la CAF selon les revenus ou pas. Histoire de montrer aux gens ou part l'argent de l'tat.


Juste pour clarifier celle-ci (je suis d'accord avec toutes tes autres propositions). Est-ce que tu veux dire que les allocations doivent tre les mmes pour un couple sans enfant que pour un couple avec enfant(s) pour un mme revenu ?

----------


## Ryu2000

> construire massivement des crches
> Je construirai des maisons de soins digne de ce nom


a ne fonctionne pas comme a, l'UE nous imposer de respecter la rgle des 3%, le dficit public ne doit pas dpasser 3% du PIB ou un truc comme a.
Donc on ne peut pas investir dans le social.

GOPE - La politique conomique et sociale de la France est aux ordres de la Commission europenne, la preuve par 9



> Ce n'est plus le Prsident de la Rpublique ni le gouvernement franais qui conduisent la politique conomique et sociale de la France. Celle-ci nous est en effet fixe annuellement  travers les Grandes Orientations de Politique conomique, GOPE, que la Commission europenne adresse  la France en vertu de l'article 121 du Trait sur le Fonctionnement de l'Union Europenne, TFUE, et que nos gouvernants sont dans l'obligation de mettre en oeuvre. En restant dans l'Union Europenne, nous savons avec certitude que la politique conomique et sociale de notre pays sera trs exactement celle fixe par Bruxelles, celle que nous subissons depuis quelques annes avec le dmantlement programm de nos conqutes sociales nes du Conseil National de la Rsistance. 
> (...)
> Notre politique conomique et sociale, notre modle social en gnral, sont sur le point d'tre dmantls sous les coups de boutoir de l'U.E aux ordres des puissances de l'argent (lobbies, multinationales, groupes internationaux, socits transnationales, cartels).
> 
> Toutes les rglementations et rformes prises en application des GOPE, comme, par exemple, la cration de  grandes rgions , l'augmentation de la TVA de 19,6%  20% et de 7%  10%, les bus  Macron , pour ne donner que trois exemples, figurent bel et bien dans les GOPE 2014-2015 pour la France. Et c'est Emmanuel Macron, en personne, qui a prsent ce programme (http://www.economie.gouv.fr/presenta...l-reforme-2015). Et il feint de ne pas connatre les GOPE l'imposteur, le menteur, l'hypocrite. Toutes les manifestations qui ont eu lieu contre ces rformes fustigeaient l'action et l'initiative du gouvernement alors que les dcisions taient prises, en fait,  Bruxelles. Lorsque l'on livre un combat, il s'agit de ne pas se tromper d'adversaire.





> Un pro-europen du type de macron qui viendrait dire au parlement et  la commission, si nous n'obtenons pas une refonte de la fiscalit en Europe, je propose un referendum sur le frexit dans 6 mois... il sera srieusement pris au srieux.


C'est impossible, il fait parti de la secte, il a subit le lavage de cerveau, il est union-europen, donc  partir de l il ne peut pas produire une rflexion qui tient debout.
L'UE c'est une religion.

Macron ne sera jamais pris au srieux par l'UE, Macron c'est un pion, il est compltement passif. Il a dj propos des trucs, on l'a systmatiquement envoy se faire foutre.
Ce serait tellement beau un rfrendum sur le Frexit.  ::heart::  ::heart::  ::heart:: 

Macron avait loup une phrase une fois :
Macron admet que les Franais auraient "probablement" choisi de quitter l'UE en cas de rfrendum



> "Vous prenez toujours un risque quand vous avez un tel rfrendum, juste 'oui' ou 'non' dans un contexte si compliqu...", avance le prsident, vite relanc par son interlocuteur : "Si la France avait organis le mme rfrendum, il aurait pu y avoir le mme rsultat !" Pris de court, Emmanuel Macron hsite un instant, puis concde : "Oui... Probablement, dans un contexte similaire".





> je viens d'tre augment et grce  cela, je suis pass  26,4 K brut par an (pour 39h)


C'est vrai qu'il est possible d'avoir un BAC+5, d'tre ingnieur, de travailler dans la mme entreprise depuis plusieurs annes et de gagner dans les 26k brut/an, il suffit d'tre dans une SSII en dehors de Paris.

==========================
En Allemagne, les conservateurs rejettent la majorit des propositions de Macron sur l'Europe

Et sinon pour en revenir  LREM, parfois il y a un dput qui dit quelque chose d'intressant, mme si a n'a aucune valeur :
La France n'a pas chang d'avis et exclut toujours d'accorder l'asile  Edward Snowden



> L'eurodpute LREM Nathalie Loiseau a appuy cette position, louant "*quelqu'un qui a rendu service  l'humanit, quelqu'un qui nous a montr, preuves  l'appui, qu'il y avait un systme de surveillance extraordinairement vaste.*"

----------


## BenoitM

> a ne fonctionne pas comme a, l'UE nous imposer de respecter la rgle des 3%, le dficit public ne doit pas dpasser 3% du PIB ou un truc comme a.
> Donc on ne peut pas investir dans le social.


Impose est un grand mot vu que la France n'a JAMAIS respect cette rgle  :;): 

Sinon tu te plains tous le temps de la dette des tats et aprs tu rles sur une rgle qui empche un trop fort endettement  ::aie::

----------


## Ecthelion2

> a ne fonctionne pas comme a, l'UE nous imposer de respecter la rgle des 3%, le dficit public ne doit pas dpasser 3% du PIB ou un truc comme a.
> Donc on ne peut pas investir dans le social.


Et ? Quel rapport ?  Cela fait 2 ans et demi que Macron, explose de le dficit (+30 milliards de dficit depuis son lection), et pourtant, on est toujours sous les 3%...

Le seul truc, c'est qu'effectivement, ce n'est pas investit que dans le social (voir pas trop dans le social), mais a, c'est un choix de Macron, tout cela n'a rien  voir avec l'UE...


Je passe sur le reste, j'en ai un peu ma claque de parler de la propagande UPRiste...





> Impose est un grand mot vu que la France n'a JAMAIS respect cette rgle


Euh si, depuis Hollande, qui n'a fait que faire baisser le dficit pendant tout son mandat, on est sous les 3% hein, et mme avec Macron qui claque  tout va, on y est toujours (enfin pour le moment).   :;):

----------


## Ryu2000

L'tat pourrait diminuer son niveau de vie, faire des grosses conomies, sans pour autant s'en prendre aux coles, aux hpitaux et aux choses utiles dans le genre.
Le gouvernement fait toujours des conomies dans les mauvais domaines.
Et c'est le dsordre :
Hpitaux : quelles sont les revendications des soignants en grve ?
Quelles sont les revendications des policiers en colre?
Pourquoi les pompiers sont en grve
Grve  la RATP ce vendredi : tout ce quil faut savoir sur les perturbations
Que sait-on des "stylos rouges", mouvement de "profs en colre" ?
Rentre 2019 : vers la fin des petites coles de campagne
Rforme des retraites : en colre, les avocats dijonnais dfilent  Paris (bon l en loccurrence j'en ai rien  foutre des avocats et il parait que les dijonnais ne sont pas sympa)
"Il ne me reste pas grand-chose pour vivre" : quatre retraites racontent leurs fins de mois difficiles

Dans les GOPE il y a crit qu'on doit tout privatiser.
Comme ils disent chez LFI :



> https://twitter.com/franceinsoumise/...63360028594181
>  Privatisation des services publics, casse du systme de retraites, mise en concurrence des travailleurs: *les politiques contestes aujourdhui en France sont lapplication directe de directives de l'UE que Macron refuse de remettre en cause*


Si Macron doit privatiser l'aroport de Paris et la Franaise des Jeux c'est parce que c'est dans la feuille de route des GOPE.

----------


## Ecthelion2

> Dans les GOPE il y a crit qu'on doit tout privatiser.


Merci de nous donner le lien vers la GOPE en question qui dit cela, ainsi que de nous citer le passage exact  l'intrieur de celle-ci.


Je vais faire mon Attali, et je vais prdire que l'on aura jamais cela de ta part.  ::aie:: 


Edit :




> C'est vrai qu'il est possible d'avoir un BAC+5, d'tre ingnieur, de travailler dans la mme entreprise depuis plusieurs annes et de gagner dans les 26k brut/an, il suffit d'tre dans une SSII en dehors de Paris.


Je ne suis ni BAC+5 (c'tait pas forcment ncessaire avant), ni en SSII.  :;):

----------


## pmithrandir

> Juste pour clarifier celle-ci (je suis d'accord avec toutes tes autres propositions). Est-ce que tu veux dire que les allocations doivent tre les mmes pour un couple sans enfant que pour un couple avec enfant(s) pour un mme revenu ?


Non, juste que l'on donnerait de l'argent aux impots(beaucoup plus quand on a des enfants) et la CAF nous donnerait une allocation pour les lever.

On verrai alors les riches raliser que l'tat leur donne 2 ou 300 euros par mois avec le systme du quotient familial, chose compltement invisible aujourd'hui, et largement le leur avantage. (les pauvres ne payant pas dimpts n'en bnficient pas).



> Ah le fameux informaticien de la classe moyenne suprieure... 
> 
> Pour rappel, le smic c'est 18.254,60 brut par an, pour 35H. Perso, je viens d'tre augment et grce  cela, je suis pass  26,4 K brut par an (pour 39h), le salaire moyen en France, c'est 38K/an.
> 
> Alors classe moyenne, pourquoi pas, mais suprieure... Je suis plus proche du Smicard. 
> 
> Tout le monde ne bosse pas  Paris ou dans une grande ville de Province, tout le monde ne change pas de SSII tous les 1 ou 2 ans pour tre augmenter et chercher toujours plus. Quand j'en vois certains sur ce forum, qui pleurent car pour eux, 55 ou 60 K, ce n'est pas assez pour eux, je me demande parfois si l'on vie dans le mme monde... Et aprs, a vient nous parler dcroissance, de moins consommer et tout le tralala, c'est tout de mme assez hypocrite. ^^
> 
> 
> Sinon sur le reste en dessous, plutt d'accord dans les grandes lignes.


Avec une licence pro, j'ai commenc  21k en 2007  Rennes.
A Toulouse, les dveloppeurs Bac +5 classique sont a 30-32k en salaire dbutant dans la SSII ou j'ai travaill.

Il y a peut etre un problme d'exigences, ou simplement de niveau de vie qui permet de vivre pour moins dans certaines villes. (donc dans ce cas la les moyennes nationales ne valent rien, et il faut comparer son salaire dinformaticien aux salaires locaux, et vous verrez que vous tes plutot dans le haut du panier normalement)



Pour la mise en place de crche, celles ci sont bien moins couteuses pour les finances publiques.
L'encadrement est bien moindre (1 adulte pour 4 ou 5 enfants)
Les inspection et autres systmes de contrles sont simplifis.

Au final, on a des couts bien plus intressants pour les finances publiques, mais pas rpartie de la mme manire.
Les crches sont finances par l'chelon local et les caf, quand les assmat sont finances par pajeemploi, la caf et les crdits dimpts.

----------


## Ecthelion2

> (donc dans ce cas la les moyennes nationales ne valent rien, et il faut comparer son salaire dinformaticien aux salaires locaux, et vous verrez que vous tes plutot dans le haut du panier normalement)


Ah mais je peux mme comparer aux mecs en production dans notre boite, qui touchent certes, un brut un peu plus faible, mais bnficient de tout un tas de prime au boulot et qui au final, ont un salaire trs proche du mien, et qui en plus, ont des jours de modulation o ils ne bossent pas presque toutes les semaines (l o moi j'ai juste les 5 semaines de vacances dont 4 imposes, et avec des horaires fixes car pas de statut cadre).

Au final, si je suis  200  net de plus qu'eux par mois, c'est le grand grand max. ^^

Salaires locaux ou pas, je ne suis qu' 400/450 de plus que le smic, je n'ai droit  aucune aide, tu peux le tourner dans tous les sens, pas franchement de quoi parler de classe suprieure.  :;): 

Aprs voil, je n'ai pas un train de vie dispendieux, je ne cracherais pas sur un peu plus, surtout depuis le temps que je m'investis dans cette bote, j'ai quelques fin de mois difficiles de temps en temps (surtout pour les ftes de fin d'annes, les cadeaux aux nices et aux frangins/frangines, tout a), et je ne pars jamais en vacances, mais cela ne m'empche pas de vivre non plus hein, je me contente de peu, qu'on se comprenne bien. C'tait juste histoire de rappeler que tous les informaticiens ne sont pas tous  2K5/3K par mois (voir plus) quoi.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Je ne suis ni BAC+5 (c'tait pas forcment ncessaire avant), ni en SSII.


Je m'en fous de ta vie !
Je connais des ingnieurs BAC+5 qui gagnent trs peu en SSII, je valide ce que tu dis et tu viens encore me faire chier, c'est incroyable...
L'ide c'tait "on peut tre dveloppeur et ne pas avoir un salaire norme".

La feuille de route conomique et sociale d Emmanuel Macron  est mise  jour : les grandes orientations des politiques conomiques (GOP) 2018-2019
Dmerdez-vous pour trouver les passages qui parlent de privatisation.




> Avec une licence pro, j'ai commenc  21k en 2007  Rennes.


 l'poque le pouvoir d'achat tait plus fort avec 21k.
Aujourd'hui l'inflation relle est plus lev que le taux du livret A, quelque part on perd de l'argent en le laissant sur des comptes, mais c'est toujours moins dangereux qu'acheter des actions...




> qui permet de vivre pour moins dans certaines villes


Le truc c'est que dans certaines zones il n'y a pas des masses d'entreprises, soit t'acceptes a soit t'as rien, a demande trop d'effort de chercher des offres d'emplois, d'crire des lettre de motivation, de faire des entretiens d'embauche.
Au final t'acceptes d'tre mal pay parce qu'au moins t'as un boulot.
Les entreprises veulent dpenser le moins possible dans les salaires. Si tu dmissionnes y'aura quelqu'un pour prendre ta place.

----------


## benjani13

> Je m'en fous de ta vie !


Srieusement, pourquoi vous continuez  discuter avec une personne aussi dsagrable?

----------


## Ecthelion2

> Je m'en fous de ta vie !
> Je connais des ingnieurs BAC+5 qui gagnent trs peu en SSII, je valide ce que tu dis et tu viens encore me faire chier, c'est incroyable...


Je ne t'ai pas "fait chier", je n'ai pas dit que ce que tu disais tait faux, j'ai juste prcis ma situation.  ::roll:: 
C'tait juste pour dire que mme sans bosser dans une SSII, cela pouvait aussi tre le cas.


Tu connais des ingnieurs bac+5 qui gagnent peu en SSII ? Qu'est-ce qu'on en a  foutre galement ?  

D'ailleurs qu'est-ce qu'on en a  foutre de tout ce que tu racontes  longueur de journe sur ce forum ? 

Tu vois pas que c'est stupide comme raisonnement.  ::roll:: 





> La feuille de route conomique et sociale d Emmanuel Macron  est mise  jour : les grandes orientations des politiques conomiques (GOP) 2018-2019
> Dmerdez-vous pour trouver les passages qui parlent de privatisation.


Toi par contre tu nous fais chier, en plus le site de ton parti de merde, est bloqu au boulot ! 

Surtout que citer l'UPR, c'est sr que a va tre objectif... 

Si t'es pas foutu d'apporter les lments qui prouvent ce que tu avances, abstiens-toi d'affirmer des trucs ! Pas  nous de faire ton boulot.





> l'poque le pouvoir d'achat tait plus fort avec 21k.


Et lui tu lui dis pas que t'en a rien  foutre de sa vie ?  ::aie:: 


Edit :




> Srieusement, pourquoi vous continuez  discuter avec une personne aussi dsagrable?


Car avec son flood, il reprsente 75% des messages de la section, et que si on fait abstraction de ses messages :

- la plupart des discussions n'auront plus ni queue ni tte.
- c'est un combat perdu d'avance, mais je n'ai pas envie de le laisser propager des monceaux de conneries sur tous les sujets. Toutes les lments contradictoires qu'on lui apporte, mme si lui n'en a rien  faire, a vite que des lecteurs de passage gobent tout ce qu'il raconte car personne ne le contredit.

----------


## pmithrandir

> Srieusement, pourquoi vous continuez  discuter avec une personne aussi dsagrable?


Je l'ai retir de mes personnes bloque il y a 2 semaines aprs bien 1 an de blocage. Sur mobile, on ne peut pas visualiser le message d'une personne bloque et comme le dit echtelion, sans son flood certaines ractions n'ont plus aucun sens. Comme je regarde le forum sur mobile plus souvent, c'tait la seule manire de voir ces messages.

----------


## benjani13

> Car avec son flood, il reprsente 75% des messages de la section, et que si on fait abstraction de ses messages :
> 
> - la plupart des discussions n'auront plus ni queue ni tte.


Perso je l'ai bloqu depuis longtemps. Je droule de rare fois ses messages. J'ignore plus ou moins les rponses  ses messages aussi, quitte  sauter une page ou deux quand je vois que toute la conversation ne tourne qu'autour de lui. Sinon en gnrale les personnes qui rpondent incluent une citation de ce  quoi elles rpondent donc pas de soucis de comprhension.




> - c'est un combat perdu d'avance, mais je n'ai pas envie de le laisser propager des monceaux de conneries sur tous les sujets. Toutes les lments contradictoires qu'on lui apporte, mme si lui n'en a rien  faire, a vite que des lecteurs de passage gobent tout ce qu'il raconte car personne ne le contredit.


Je comprend ton point de vue, nanmoins je pense qu' certains moment il vaut mieux laisser couler plutt que de partir pour trois pages de dialogues de sourds.

----------


## DevTroglodyte

> Je m'en fous de ta vie !


Et nous on s'en fout de ton avis, et pourtant a ne t'empche pas de nous l'taler  longueur de post.

----------


## Nita65

> Pure tu prends peur encore plus facilement qu'un Chocobo


Ce n'est pas une question de "peur", c'est une question de "rentabilit" : un ratio temps pass / plaisir de l'change et enrichissement par l'change, qui est manifestement insuffisant ici pour moi, essentiellement parce que, de mon point de vue, l'tat d'esprit des autres participants (pas tous, mais bon) est plus attir par la baston que par l'change. Ou, plus pragmatiquement, a du mal avec les opinions divergentes. Moi, c'est a qui m'intresse, les opinions divergentes, pas pour convaincre ou pour dnigrer, juste pour comprendre, mais encore faut-il que ce soit convivial, et un minimum rciproque. A dfaut, la courtoisie et l'honntet intellectuelle peuvent compenser, mais ce sont des denres rares.  

En revanche on pourrait, lgitimement, se poser la question  ton sujet : pourquoi passer autant de temps, et semble-t-il depuis des annes (?)  au milieu de gens qui te dclarent ouvertement qu'ils te prennent pour [insrer tout un tas d'insultes et de qualificatifs ngatifs, sans quivoque] et que tes interventions les emmerdent. La question n'est pas de savoir s'ils ont raison ou tort, mais du pourquoi de ta persistance. Ca m'chappe. T'es maso... ? Tu aimes te faire insulter, rabaisser et pitiner, et parler pendant des heures  des gens qui ne t'coutent pas ? Moi pas. 

Pour moi, les conditions du plaisir de l'change ne sont pas runies, donc basta. Mme si je sais dj que j'en regretterai quelques-uns, mais c'est un ensemble indissociable. 

Par contre, je ne peux pas vous laisser dire que j'ai fait une bourde  propos de Tarbes et de ses deux IRM. Voyez-vous, je n'ai pas sorti a de mon popotin, ni de Google Search. J'ai vcu  Tarbes pendant 17 ans, et j'ai activement particip  la vie de la ville et de son agglomration. Je peux vous dire que cette bataille des IRM entre les deux hpitaux (il y en avait mme trois  l'poque), je l'ai vcue in situ, et que les plaintes  ce sujet ne viennent pas de cravateux prsomptueux plongs dans les chiffres, mais du personnel hospitalier soignant lui-mme qui savait pertinemment que ce double dispositif tait surdimensionn par rapport aux besoins (moi -mme j'ai d passer un IRM sans urgence et je suis passe dans les 48 heures, alors ton coup de fil cousu de fil blanc, fredoche, tu te le mets... )... et j'en reviens au personnel soignant, qui protestait que les sous soient mis dans un IRM supplmentaire inutile et pas dans du personnel supplmentaire. Le souci tant que du personnel, c'est des cots, des charges au sens comptable du terme, donc "pas finanable", alors qu'un IRM, c'est un "investissement", donc c'est finanable. Et que, oui, pour un hpital, avoir un IRM, c'est du prestige et de la crdibilit. Et le fait qu'il y ait trop d'IRM  Tarbes ne signifie pas qu'il y en ait suffisamment en Occitanie. Au contraire, s'il en faut un ailleurs en Occitanie, autant qu'il n'y en ait pas un en trop  Tarbes. Capice ? Oui oui toi, fredoche... capice ? suffit pas de trouver des statistiques au pifomtre, encore faut-il connatre la ralit qu'elles reprsentent sur le terrain. 
Bref, vous avez tout faux avec vos prjugs comme quoi "les dpenses pour la sant c'est toujours bien". C'est comme dans tous les domaines, ya des bonnes dcisions et des mauvaises, peu importe le secteur.  Et rationaliser / faire des conomies ne revient pas forcment  supprimer des postes ni  supprimer des services, mais au contraire  dgager des fonds pour financer plus de postes et plus de services. Faut vraiment tre super-born pour partir du principe que conomies=perte de qualit. Ca peut aussi bien tre + d'efficacit => + de services rendus, sans forcment faire pression sur les personnels, au contraire. 
'fin bon je me demande mme pourquoi j'argumente. 

Allez ciao.

----------


## fredoche

> (moi -mme j'ai d passer un IRM sans urgence et je suis passe dans les 48 heures, alors ton coup de fil cousu de fil blanc, fredoche, tu te le mets... )


pas de problme nita... je te refais le mme coup de fil demain et je te l'enregistre, et on se l'coute tous tranquille sur ce forum, a te va ? Comme a au passage on goutera l'accent pyrnen, un peu d'exotisme a ne nuit pas.
parce que tu sais quoi, si je l'cris l, c'est que je l'ai fait. Parce que un coup de fil a ne coute rien, 3 minutes de mon temps, et le numro, qui est accessible sur le site du CH.

Mais bon tu as peut-tre des privilges pour tes 48h, tant mieux pour toi...
Le dlai moyen en France c'est 32,7 jours, en occitanie 38,5 et toi 48h... sans urgence



> ciao


ciao

----------


## Nita65

> pas de problme nita... je te refais le mme coup de fil demain et je te l'enregistre, et on se l'coute tous tranquille sur ce forum, a te va ? Comme a au passage on goutera l'accent pyrnen, un peu d'exotisme a ne nuit pas.
> parce que tu sais quoi, si je l'cris l, c'est que je l'ai fait. Parce que un coup de fil a ne coute rien, 3 minutes de mon temps, et le numro, qui est accessible sur le site du CH.


Et tu en conclue(rai)s quoi ? 
Que tous les RDV avant toi sont books ?

Ce que tu peux tre bte, c'est hallucinant.

Comme ta remarque sur l'accent pyrnen, qui au passage ne s'appelle pas comme a, mais juste "accent du sud-ouest" ou "accent bigourdan", mme que je l'ai tiens :--) 
Quand je pense que c'est toi qui me traitais de parigote pdante, l tu bats tous les records.

Et pour quelqu'un qui mprise les chiffres, tu te poses l.

----------


## ABCIWEB

> Je vous trouve assez violent... surtout que je pense que nous avons, en tant que classe moyenne suprieure, plutt bnfici de la macronie pour le moment.


C'est un instantan, il faut voir un peu plus loin que le bout de son nez.

D'une part, les bac+5 sont foison aujourd'hui, la pnurie dans l'informatique qui fait grimper le niveau des salaires ne durera pas longtemps et rejoindra vite celui des autres catgories qui se rapproche en moyenne bien plus des bac+2 (voire moins) d'il y a 10/15 ans. Il faut aussi penser  mettre un capital de ct pour la retraite et les priodes sans emploi puisqu' la fois les indemnisations chmage diminuent en mme temps que les annuits ncessaires pour une retraite complte augmentent.

D'autre part, faire partie d'une classe sociale n'est pas un acquis. Il y a les accidents, les alas de la vie. Le boulot a va, a vient, j'ai connu beaucoup de responsables ou de personnes comptentes se faire virer pour faire place  des plus jeunes moins chers et plus dociles, notamment en cas de restructuration. Et il suffit de voir l'ge moyen des employs dans les SSII pour comprendre qu'il y a peu de chances d'y faire toute une carrire.

Par ailleurs, il est quasi certain que le bilan soit trs dfavorable au final: il faudra payer plus pour compenser le dsengagement de l'tat dans les services publics, sant, ducation, culture, loisirs. Sans oublier l'explosion des prix de l'nergie, des logements et autres frais fixes en tout genre, assurances, mutuelles etc. Tu crois vraiment que micron travaille dans l'intrt des franais? Non c'est du corporatisme de bas niveau.

Et pour finir, non seulement ton clich est prissable mais en plus ce raisonnement gocentr me glace le sang. Mme s'il est vrai que les hommes pensent en priorit  leurs intrts  court terme, ils ont toujours t trs cons quand ils n'ont pens qu' cela. C'est exactement la dfinition du nofascisme dont parle *John Ralston Saul* dans le documentaire "Trump et le coup d'tat des multinationales":



> Seul l'intrt personnel est lgitime.
> Seuls les groupements d'intrts sont lgitimes.


J'ai appliqu ici cette grille de lecture en constatant que Macron coche toutes les cases pour livrer la France et les franais au service des grands groupements d'intrts quelque soit les consquences et les cots humains, comme le veut le nolibralisme. Je n'ai pas fait de thorie mais simplement des constatations. 

Alors peut-tre y trouves-tu ton compte, mais cela ne va pas durer car le fascisme a pue la misre, la dcadence, la lchet, la dsintgration de la cohsion sociale, les yeux crevs, la manipulation et le conformisme qui accepte au final les pires exactions avec un fatalisme dguis. C'est l'inverse de la grandeur de l'homme et d'une civilisation digne de ce nom.

Je ne dis pas que tu en es responsable, je dis de regarder un peu plus loin que son intrt personnel et l'tat d'urgence dans lequel on veut nous plonger pour mieux nous manipuler, nous exploiter et nous dshumaniser.

----------


## virginieh

> Et tu en conclue(rai)s quoi ? 
> Que tous les RDV avant toi sont books ?
> 
> Ce que tu peux tre bte, c'est hallucinant.


En me temps oui btement c'est ce que je conclues quand je cherche  prendre un rendez vous chez un spcialiste (j'ai pas fait d'IRM) mais j'ai frquemment des attentes de 1  3 mois pour obtenir mon rendez vous, et stupidement j'en conclue que les places sont prises. J'y crois mme d'autant plus qu'il arrive parfois, mme si c'est rare qu'on me propose une place bien plus tt que le dlai habituel parce qu'une place s'est libre.

Aprs il peut avoir eu plein de raisons pour lesquelles tu as pu passer trs rapidement : un rendez vous annul pour une raison X ou Y, une maintenance sur l'appareil plus courte que prvue, dans ces cas la c'est plus simple, moins couteux en temps et moins source d'erreur de juste donner des rendez vous trs vite aux nouveaux demandeurs que de dcaler les rendez vous dans l'ordre des demandes, quitte  laisser effectivement quelques crneaux se perdre. a peut tre aussi le fait que le mdecin qui te l'avait prescrit t'ai fait pass en urgence sans te le dire ou par erreur une mauvaise communication peut toujours arriv.
Le temps d'attente moyen ne sera pas le temps d'attente que tout le monde aura pour tout un tas de raisons, c'est une statistique et a ne remet en cause ni ce qu'a dit fredoche qu'il a demand le temps d'attente moyen et qu'il faut en moyenne plus d'un mois, ni ton exprience  part que tu as peut tre eu la chance d'tre dans un des cas suscits.




> Moi, c'est a qui m'intresse, les opinions divergentes, pas pour convaincre ou pour dnigrer, juste pour comprendre, mais encore faut-il que ce soit convivial, et un minimum rciproque. A dfaut, la courtoisie et l'honntet intellectuelle peuvent compenser, mais ce sont des denres rares.


Tu te rends comptes que tu as cris a dans le mme post ou tu l'as trait de menteur pour insulter son intelligence dans le post suivant ? Tout a parce que les statistiques qu'il a donnes ne corresponde pas  une exprience que tu as eue ?

----------


## Ryu2000

> En revanche on pourrait, lgitimement, se poser la question  ton sujet : pourquoi passer autant de temps, et semble-t-il depuis des annes (?)  au milieu de gens qui te dclarent ouvertement qu'ils te prennent pour [insrer tout un tas d'insultes et de qualificatifs ngatifs, sans quivoque] et que tes interventions les emmerdent. La question n'est pas de savoir s'ils ont raison ou tort, mais du pourquoi de ta persistance. Ca m'chappe. T'es maso... ? Tu aimes te faire insulter, rabaisser et pitiner, et parler pendant des heures  des gens qui ne t'coutent pas ? Moi pas.


Je m'exprime dans le cadre des rgles du forum, je ne m'nerve pas, mais c'est vrai que certains membres s'emportent beaucoup parfois... (c'est presque marrant de voir des anonymes rager sur un forum)
C'est bizarre de s'nerver pour un message sur internet, si ils ne peuvent pas se contrler tant pis pour eux ^^
Si ils taient physiquement proche de moi ils ne viendraient pas me faire chier ^^
Je suis victime d'harclement, mais ce ne serait pas constructif de perdre le contrle comme eux.

C'est trs subtil, mais j'ai plus d'influence qu'ils ne peuvent le voir.
J'ai vu plein de fois mes ides exprims par quelqu'un d'autre recevoir plein de  :+1:  :+1:  :+1: 
C'est a l'important.

Je ne vais pas changer mes ides parce que des randoms pensent diffremment.
Jsus a dit  Si quelquun te frappe sur la joue droite, tends-lui aussi la gauche  ce qui veut dire que si on t'attaque physiquement ou psychologiquement il ne faut pas se soumettre.

====
Bref vous semblez aimer LREM et c'est ultra rare. Le seul autre reprsentant c'est mingolito...
Les gens aimeraient bien comprendre ce qu'il y a d'intressant chez LREM, parce que ce n'est pas vident.

====
Macron: Dune certaine manire, les gilets jaunes ont t trs bons pour moi
C'est bien qu'il rflchisse  son avenir parce que normalement en 2022 il devra se reconvertir  :;):

----------


## Ecthelion2

> *Je suis victime d'harclement*, mais ce ne serait pas constructif de perdre le contrle comme eux.


Non, et c'est manquer de respect aux gens vraiment harcels que de te comparer  ce qu'ils peuvent vivre. Tu t'en prends des pleines ttes car tu viens faire ta propagande sans jamais prendre en compte ce que disent les autres, et que tu rptes en boucles les mmes arguments mensongers depuis des annes.





> *Je ne vais pas changer mes ides parce que des randoms pensent diffremment.*


On ne te demande pas de changer tes ides car on pense diffremment, on te demande de prendre en compte ce que l'on dit dans tes raisonnements car on te dmontre par A+B avec des tudes et des articles de loi  l'appui, que tu racontes n'importe quoi. Nuance.

@Nita : c'est pour cela qu'il reste / revient: car il n'est pas la pour dbattre / dialoguer, il est la pour faire sa propagande anti-UE, et juste poser des affirmations en tant que vrits sur les autres sujets, 99% du temps en sa basant sur rien, et en passant son temps  se contredire d'un message sur l'autre. D'ailleurs il le dit lui-mme, il se fou de ce que raconte les autres. 





> Jsus a dit  Si quelquun te frappe sur la joue droite, tends-lui aussi la gauche  ce qui veut dire que si on t'attaque physiquement ou psychologiquement il ne faut pas se soumettre.


Nan a c'est la bible qui le dit, il n'y a rien qui le prouve. 


Aprs si tu veux aller dans les citations et les proverbes :

"Il n'y a que les imbciles qui ne changent pas d'avis".

Quelques citations de personnes ayant vraiment exist, elles :

"L'enttement est une marque d'ignorance, et le doute un signe de savoir." - Citation de Pierre-Jules Stahl ; Les penses et rflexions diverses (1841)

"Plus on est prvenu en faveur de ses propres ides, moins on est port  se rendre aux raisons des autres. L'enttement est une suite de cette prvention, et  combien d'erreurs n'a-t-elle pas donn naissance ! " - Citation de David Augustin de Brueys ; Les amusements de la raison (1721)

"Un sot ne veut jamais convenir de ses dfauts, crainte de passer pour sot : l'enttement et la sottise se tiennent par la main." - Citation de David Augustin de Brueys ; Les amusements de la raison (1721)

"La faiblesse de l'esprit est pleine de ruse, elle se donne toute sorte de faux noms qui la dguisent ; elle ressemble toujours  une espce de force : l'enttement, par exemple, qui est une faiblesse de premire qualit, l'enttement se nomme, pour ceux qui en sont dous, fermet d'opinion ; l'indcision se nomme prudence ; la btise se nomme constance dans les ides, et la paresse force d'inertie." - Citation de Madame de Girardin ; Les maximes et penses (1855)

"L'enttement est une espce de cuirasse dont l'ignorance aime  se couvrir." - Citation de Goswin de Stassart ; Les penses et maximes (1780-1854)

"L'homme d'esprit est ferme, mais le sot n'est qu'entt." - Citation de Marie-Genevive-Charlotte Darlus ; Les penses et rflexions morales (1760)

etc. etc.

----------


## virginieh

> Jsus a dit  Si quelquun te frappe sur la joue droite, tends-lui aussi la gauche  ce qui veut dire que si on t'attaque physiquement ou psychologiquement il ne faut pas se soumettre.


Dj ce que ta citation de la bible veut dire c'est qu'il ne faut pas rpondre  la violence par la violence, a parle pas du fait de ne pas se soumettre.
De plus, couter les arguments des autres, les prendre en compte, ce n'est pas se soumettre.

Deux normes contresens dans la mme phrase, tu as fait trs fort l.

----------


## pmithrandir

> C'est un instantan, il faut voir un peu plus loin que le bout de son nez.
> 
> D'une part, les bac+5 sont foison aujourd'hui, la pnurie dans l'informatique qui fait grimper le niveau des salaires ne durera pas longtemps et rejoindra vite celui des autres catgories qui se rapproche en moyenne bien plus des bac+2 (voire moins) d'il y a 10/15 ans. Il faut aussi penser  mettre un capital de ct pour la retraite et les priodes sans emploi puisqu' la fois les indemnisations chmage diminuent en mme temps que les annuits ncessaires pour une retraite complte augmentent.
> 
> D'autre part, faire partie d'une classe sociale n'est pas un acquis. Il y a les accidents, les alas de la vie. Le boulot a va, a vient, j'ai connu beaucoup de responsables ou de personnes comptentes se faire virer pour faire place  des plus jeunes moins chers et plus dociles, notamment en cas de restructuration. Et il suffit de voir l'ge moyen des employs dans les SSII pour comprendre qu'il y a peu de chances d'y faire toute une carrire.
> 
> Par ailleurs, il est quasi certain que le bilan soit trs dfavorable au final: il faudra payer plus pour compenser le dsengagement de l'tat dans les services publics, sant, ducation, culture, loisirs. Sans oublier l'explosion des prix de l'nergie, des logements et autres frais fixes en tout genre, assurances, mutuelles etc. Tu crois vraiment que micron travaille dans l'intrt des franais? Non c'est du corporatisme de bas niveau.
> 
> Et pour finir, non seulement ton clich est prissable mais en plus ce raisonnement gocentr me glace le sang. Mme s'il est vrai que les hommes pensent en priorit  leurs intrts  court terme, ils ont toujours t trs cons quand ils n'ont pens qu' cela. C'est exactement la dfinition du nofascisme dont parle *John Ralston Saul* dans le documentaire "Trump et le coup d'tat des multinationales":
> ...



Tu sais, je parlais plus de l'attitude victimaire qui domine parfois quand on parle de macron... il nous poserait beaucoup de soucis si on coute certain.
Sauf que justement, nous ne sommes pas ses victimes. Les personnes plus pauvres, les malades, les handicaps, les un poil diffrent, les enfants  30 par classe... eux sont les vrais victimes d'un etat qui agit comme cela.

Pour ma part, je pense que le libralisme a du bon, mais ca ne m'a pas empcher de voter Mlenchon aux prsidentielles et les vert pour lEurope, parce que je pense que ce mme libralisme a besoin de limites et de redistribution. Que les allgements de charges sont un cadeaux aux entreprises et non aux salaris, et que depuis 25 ans, nous avons largement perdu en terme de redistribution de la valeur ajoute. Rien que pour les classes, les effectifs taient e 25-26 quand j'tais petit. Ils sont 28 a 30 dans les classe de maternelle de mon fils. 

On arrivait  payer nos enseignants, nos fonctionnaires, etc... il y a 30 ans avec le mme niveau de dficit. Aujourd'hui, on y arrive plus et on augmente les effectifs, on supprime des hopitaux, on supprime des millions de postes de fonctionnaires pour les remplacer par des vacataires moins cher et plus malables... 

J'ai du mal  voir pourquoi nous ne serions plus capable de payer comme en 1995 nos factures.
Aprs, peut etre que l'on devrait remettre plus d'inspecteurs pour surveiller les boites, tant aux impts qu'aux fraudes ou aux travail... et faire en sorte que toutes les entreprises payent leur charges.... tout en en profitant peut etre pour les lisser a un niveau plus acceptable. Je prfre un 25% dimpts pay par toutes les entreprises qu'un 30% vit par certaine et pay plein pot par d'autres.

----------


## Marco46

> Jsus a dit  Si quelquun te frappe sur la joue droite, tends-lui aussi la gauche  ce qui veut dire que si on t'attaque physiquement ou psychologiquement il ne faut pas se soumettre.


Mmmh dans la version que j'ai vu c'est pas tout  fait a mais plutt :  Si quelquun me frappe sur la joue droite, je lui tends la joue gauche bien sr, et j'en profite pour lui foutre un coup d'boule dans les valseuses ...

----------


## Marco46

> Pour ma part, je pense que le libralisme a du bon


Sur le papier oui, mais il n'a aucune existence dans le monde rel. A l'chelle mondiale on a un premier niveau de rapport de force gopolitique, la guerre conomique, qui relve principalement de la volont de domination sans ncessairement utiliser la force pure, bref le concert des nations. Au niveau national / local et en particulier en France on est sur un capitalisme de connivence  tous les niveaux, de la commune jusqu'au sommet de l'tat. Tout a n'a vraiment rien de libral.

Macron n'est pas plus un libral que Sarkozy. C'est un manager  deux balles qui gre pour le compte des intrts qui l'ont propuls  ce poste. Pour lui c'est un taf comme un autre, il est dans la mme continuit dans la rupture que Sarkozy et Hollande : Atlantisme et Europisme bat.




> Que les allgements de charges sont un cadeaux aux entreprises et non aux salaris, et que depuis 25 ans, nous avons largement perdu en terme de redistribution de la valeur ajoute.


On dit pas allgements de charges, a a fait partie du lexique de la propagande du patronat, on dit baisse des cotisations qui sont du salaire indirect. Donc en fait c'est de la baisse de salaire. On comprend mieux pourquoi la redistribution de la valeur ajoute est en baisse, oui forcment on baisse les salaires  ::aie:: 




> On arrivait  payer nos enseignants, nos fonctionnaires, etc... il y a 30 ans avec le mme niveau de dficit. Aujourd'hui, on y arrive plus et on augmente les effectifs, on supprime des hopitaux, on supprime des millions de postes de fonctionnaires pour les remplacer par des vacataires moins cher et plus malables...


Je suis pas certain que le montant des intrts de la dette tait le mme il y a 30 ans. A vrifier. Autre point l'vasion et la fraude fiscale taient plus complexe il y a 30 ans. L'Europe a considrablement favorise ce genre de pratiques en intgrant dans la zone euro des pays comme le Luxembourg ou l'Irlande. On parle de montants 100 fois suprieurs aux fraudes sociales. Se sont des centaines de milliards qui nous passent sous le nez.




> J'ai du mal  voir pourquoi nous ne serions plus capable de payer comme en 1995 nos factures.


Moi non plus, mais malheureusement pour a il faudra sortir de l'Europe car cette dcision ne nous revient plus sinon. Nous avons transfr notre souverainet  des instances supra-nationales.

----------


## r0d

> Bref je pousse le raisonnement, mais tout a pour dire qu'il n'y a pas concrtement tant de raisons que a de penser que "L'Etat c'est mieux", et je suis d'ailleurs un poil tonne de voir que beaucoup ici accordent autant de confiance  l'appareil tatique - tout en dnigrant ouvertement les gens qui l'occupent. Perso j'y vois une contradiction.


Cette remarque me fait cogiter depuis hier. Je trouve que c'est une excellente remarque.

C'est une contradiction  laquelle nous autres, communistes libertaires, devons rpondre trs tt. Mais elle se repose sans cesse, et se prsente  chaque fois vtue de diffrents oripeaux.
En ce qui me concerne, il me plait de la rsoudre en utilisant la parabole suivante. Elle n'est pas de moi, et je ne me souviens plus o je l'ai glane. Probablement chez Chomsky.



> Nous sommes des paysans perdus dans un champs investi par des prdateurs hostiles. 
> Il y a une grande cage au milieu du champs.
> Afin de se protger des prdateurs, nous choisissons de nous rfugier dans la cage.


Les prdateurs sont les entreprises. 
La cage, c'est l'tat.
En se rfugiant dans la cage, nous perdons notre libert, mais au moins nous restons en vie.
L'objectif des anarchistes consiste  agrandir la cage.

En tant que paysans non arms, nous sommes constamment contraint  ce genre de choix. J'aime bien utiliser l'exemple des paysans colombiens. C'est moins le cas maintenant, mais pendant longtemps, ils taient contraint de choisir entre les FARCS (arme rvolutionnaire marxiste) et les milices paramilitaires soutenues par l'tat, au moins autant violents que les FARCS. Ces paysans ne veulent pas choisir de camps, eux, ils souhaitent juste faire leur vie. Mais s'ils ne choisissent pas, ils se font massacrer par les deux parties. Au moins s'ils choisissent un camp, un des deux belligrant va les protger.
J'utilise cet exemple pour montrer que bien souvent la politique nous force  prendre parti, mme si nous n'en avons pas envie.
Moi par exemple, je n'ai ontologiquement rien contre la majorit des entreprises. Je compte dans mes meilleurs amis des chefs d'entreprise, j'ai moi-mme t entrepreneur, et j'ai globalement un immense respect pour les gens qui essaient de crer leur boite.
En revanche, si on observe le rel tel qu'il est, en mettant de ct nos principes, on se rend compte que les entreprises aujourd'hui font plus de mal que de bien. Parce qu'il y a eu des drives. Pour moi, le libralisme souffre exactement du mme problme que le marxisme : sur le papier c'est bel et beau, mais lorsque a a t mis en pratique, a a compltement driv.

Il est souvent question du problme des gaspillages qu'engendrent les organisations tatiques. Ici mme, vous parliez de cette histoire d'IRM par exemple.
Mais pourquoi ne parle-t-on pas des gaspillages engendrs par l'organisation capitaliste ? Car c'est tout de mme pas le mme ordre de grandeur ! La capitalisme engendre un gaspillage de ressources, de vies, de temps, de libert, absolument incommensurable*. En mettant en concurrence tous les humains, nous sommes tous forcs de tirer la couverture  nous, quitte  la dchirer, alors que nous pourrions juste la partager.
La fraude sociale est un des grand cheval de bataille des divers gouvernements libraux qui se succdent depuis 35 ans, relay abondamment et avec allgeance par les mdias. Mais c'est une goutte d'eau compare  la fraude fiscale. Pourquoi un tel biais ?

L'pistm contemporain est biais par la gnralisation du millnarisme libral. Moi je veux bien parler des gaspillages de l'tat, mais pas avant d'avoir rgl le problme du gaspillage du libralisme, qui est des milliers de fois plus prjudiciable.



* j'avais commenc  dresser une liste d'exemple de gaspillage engendr par le dogme capitaliste, mais c'est tellement gigantesque que j'ai abandonn l'ide.

----------


## fredoche

> Et tu en conclue(rai)s quoi ? 
> Que tous les RDV avant toi sont books ?
> 
> Ce que tu peux tre bte, c'est hallucinant.
> 
> Comme ta remarque sur l'accent pyrnen, qui au passage ne s'appelle pas comme a, mais juste "accent du sud-ouest" ou "accent bigourdan", mme que je l'ai tiens :--) 
> Quand je pense que c'est toi qui me traitais de parigote pdante, l tu bats tous les records.
> 
> Et pour quelqu'un qui mprise les chiffres, tu te poses l.


Je n'ai pas envie que a tourne au fight personnel, mme si mes messages peuvent te le laisser penser.
Je n'ai pas d'animosit contre toi. 
Et je veux bien tre bte  un niveau hallucinant, ce n'est pas grave. Si a te soulage, tant mieux.

A un moment j'ai failli te rpondre en te disant que ce qui me gne en fin de compte dans cette logique, c'est de ne  pas apprcier une dotation en matriel et en humain (parce qu'il faut un personnel mdical hautement qualifi) qui serait un peu meilleur que la normale, ceci restant  prouver. Ce qui me gne c'est d'accepter la pnurie organise depuis des dizaines d'annes, et donc d'opposer par exemple maternit et IRM dans des rgions, excuse-moi le terme, recules. La logique devrait tre de rpondre  la demande de soins, aux besoins tels qu'ils existent. Sans nuire  la sant des gens, aux pronostics, sans nuire  l'accompagnement des familles (problme de la distance grandissante avec les centre de soins, du  la concentration sur les mtropoles), etc.

Tu sais pourquoi on a probablement plus facilement 2 IRMs qu'un personnel en suffisance dans de nombreux services ? Effectivement c'est un investissement, mais un investissement qui rapporte, puisque la tarification  l'acte est en place depuis plusieurs annes dans le monde hospitalier, et que le moindre examen d'IRM est un acte directement facturable et rmunrateur.

Quand  l'accent, le nom je m'en fiche, il tait plaisant et trs inhabituel  mon oreille. Ce n'tait nullement une critique. Je vis dans une rgion aux accents fort prononcs, je n'ai aucun souci avec a.

J'ai des soucis avec les gens qui semblent exprimer le souhait de dpouiller des territoires qui sont souvent dj trs dfavoriss, parce que  distance des grandes mtropoles. La fameuse diagonale du vide, et j'habite en plein milieu.

----------


## Fleur en plastique

> C'est bizarre de s'nerver pour un message sur internet, si ils ne peuvent pas se contrler tant pis pour eux ^^
> Si ils taient physiquement proche de moi ils ne viendraient pas me faire chier ^^
> Je suis victime d'harclement, mais ce ne serait pas constructif de perdre le contrle comme eux.


Je compatis. Je suis galement en-dehors de la Pense Dominante des membres du forum, et mes ides gnreuses et ralistes semblent mal acceptes par certaines personnes, qui n'hsitent pas  rpondre simplement pour m'attaquer en dformant mon pseudo, sans mme ragir sur le fond.

Et pourtant, *j'ai raison*. C'est a le pire. Il faut regarder les choses en face. Refuser de croire au Mal ne le rend pas inexistant.

Soutien  toi, Ryu2000.

----------


## benjani13

Un petit retour sur le sujet du RIP concernant ADP, CheckNews vient de sortir un trs bon article qui revient sur les bugs qui ont touch le site du rfrendum ces dernires semaines, avec des citations de bibi dedans (au nom d'Adprip.fr)  :;): 

L'auteur de l'article a russi  obtenir du ministre de l'intrieur des aveux sur la prsence de ces nombreux bugs, ainsi que des explications, pas forcment toute convaincantes, mais qui permettent de comprendre un peu mieux ce bazar. 

https://www.liberation.fr/checknews/...um-adp_1752571

Je prcise quelques points et imprcisions dans les explications du ministre de l'intrieur:




> un programmeur a pris une initiative personnelle quil pensait heureuse. Il est parti du principe que les personnes avaient plus de 18 ans, donc il a bloqu le calendrier pour que les dates commencent  partir de 2002. [...]


C'est l'inverse, il a bloqu les dates pour qu'elles ne puissent pas dpasser 2002.




> Notre interlocuteur confie que cette anomalie nous a t signale le 6 septembre. Les quipes ont travaill le vendredi soir jusqu tard. Le 7 septembre,  midi, le calendrier marchait de nouveau.


Deux choses l dessus. Premirement le bug a t signal sur les rseaux sociaux  de nombreuses reprises ds le 4 septembre, tonnant que les devs ne s'en rende compte que deux jours aprs. On passe sur le fait qu'ils n'utilisent pas de tests unitaire, ni mme semble suivre un cahier des charges (la citation prcdente dit qu'un dev a pris l'initiative de modifier une rgle de gestion).

Deuximement le coup du "les quipes ont travaill jusqu' tard dans la nuit" c'est de l'enfumage ou de l'incomptence. Avec les copains d'adprip on avait identifi la source du bug, qui rsidait dans *une ligne* d'un fichier Javascript.




> Il estime que le sentiment dun couac technique gnralis est galement d au fait qu' force de rpter que a ne marche pas. Les gens ne se rendent pas compte que lerreur vient parfois de leur part, voquant notamment des problmes de saisie avec des lettres inverses.


Alors l le gros foutage de gueule. Non seulement leur site est bel est bien rgulirement bugu/indisponible, mais en plus ils reportent la faute sur les utilisateurs... Si les utilisateurs galrent c'est bien par ce que l'ergonomie du site est une catastrophe.

----------


## halaster08

Je ne retrouve plus le sujet sur la loi "fake news" alors je le pose ici:

Vu que Macron  rcemment relanc le dbat sur l'immigration, on commence  nous ressortir la vielle rengaine habituelle comme quoi les trangers nous coutent cher et sont mieux traits que les franais, tonnamment ds qu'on rentre dans le concret il n'y a plus d'exemple: 
aide-medicale-d-etat-concours-d-intox-de-la-majorite-au-rn-en-passant-par-la-droite

----------


## bombseb

Le dbat sur l'immigration en ce moment, c'est juste pour rcuprer des voix de la droite et du RN et faire monter le RN par la mme occasion.

Mes prdictions pour 2022 : Le pen au second tour, le candidat d'en face lu

----------


## ddoumeche

> Je ne retrouve plus le sujet sur la loi "fake news" alors je le pose ici:
> 
> Vu que Macron  rcemment relanc le dbat sur l'immigration, on commence  nous ressortir la vielle rengaine habituelle comme quoi les trangers nous coutent cher et sont mieux traits que les franais, tonnamment ds qu'on rentre dans le concret il n'y a plus d'exemple: 
> aide-medicale-d-etat-concours-d-intox-de-la-majorite-au-rn-en-passant-par-la-droite


Il y avait ce gars sur ce forum qui prtendait cet t que son fils avait t pltr  l'hpital et que cela ne lui avait rien cot. Donc soit il ne sait mme pas lire une fiche de paye et croit que la scu est gratuite, soit il est tranger et donc bnficie de l'AME.

En vrit, Macron aime les noirs mais vomit les trangers, mais pas ouvertement car il y a le politiquement correct  respecter.

----------


## Cincinnatus

> Il y avait ce gars sur ce forum qui prtendait cet t que son fils avait t pltr  l'hpital et que cela ne lui avait rien cot. Donc soit il ne sait mme pas lire une fiche de paye et croit que la scu est gratuite, soit il est tranger et donc bnficie de l'AME.


Ou alors, il voulait parler d'un cot marginal nul ? 
[EDIT suite  une coupure rseau...] La cotisation est paye, quelques soient les soins ncessaires ce mois-l. Il est possible que l'acte de soins ne soit pas factur au patient, mais pay par la Scu et la mutuelle. Le cot sera donc plutt indiqu a posteriori sur ses relevs de prestations que sur une fiche de paye. Et d'ailleurs, non, je ne sais pas lire toutes les lignes et abrviations des fiches de paye  ::aie:: ...

----------


## benjani13

Et a continue, on coupe dans les retraites, on alourdi les conditions d'accs au chmage, on baisse les APL, etc, etc, par ce que vous comprenez y a pas d'argent ma petite dame.

Et puis on continue de baisser les impts sur les grosses socits:




> Le projet de loi de Finances 2020 va fixer les prochaines tapes de la baisse du taux d'impt sur les socits d'ici  2022. Les entreprises de plus de 250 millions d'euros de chiffre d'affaires verront leur taux baisser de 33,3 % en 2019  31 % en 2020, puis 27,5 % en 2021 et enfin 25 % en 2022.


https://lexpansion.lexpress.fr/actua...s_2099511.html

https://www.lesechos.fr/economie-fra...roupes-1134460

----------


## fredoche

Darmanin ce matin annonait 2 milliards de plus dans les caisses grce au prlvement  la source.

Ils vont tre vite redistribus ceux-l

----------


## Fuigi

Non mais vous comprenez pas, le taux d'imposition est tellement lev que les entreprises de plus de 250 millions sont obliges d'aller dans les paradis fiscaux et d'obtenir des aides du gouvernement (CICE par exemple). En diminuant le taux les entreprises vont arrter d'aller dans des paradis fiscaux et tout bien dclarer ; de plus le gouvernement va enlever les aides aux entreprises. On va tre gagnant au final, ils sont vraiment bon.

 ::aie::

----------


## Gunny

Jacques Chirac est mort  l'ge de 86 ans

On aimait le dtester ( raison), mais il reste notre dernier prsident qui avait les paules d'un chef dtat.

----------


## Gunny

Sans transition : 
https://www.francetvinfo.fr/economie...n_3631421.html

Que faire quand quelqu'un vous accuse d'tre violent ? Menaces et intimidations !

----------


## Ryu2000

> Le dbat sur l'immigration en ce moment, c'est juste pour rcuprer des voix de la droite et du RN et faire monter le RN par la mme occasion.


Ouais, c'est en effet un scnario qui a fait ses preuves.
Effectivement en ce moment Macron parle d'immigration :
Immigration : La France ne peut pas accueillir tout le monde, affirme Macron

Par contre pour le FN au second tour en 2022 j'y crois pas trop, je vois plus un nouveau parti proche de Zemmour et Marion Marchal (les mdias parlent beaucoup d'eux) :
Marion Marchal et Eric Zemmour : les secrets dune idylle



> Cest le duo qui fait rver la plante rac : la nice Le Pen et le polmiste le plus connu de France saffichent dsormais ensemble. Leur objectif ? *Remodeler la droite en dcomposition.*





> Et a continue, on coupe dans les retraites, on alourdi les conditions d'accs au chmage, on baisse les APL, etc, etc, par ce que vous comprenez y a pas d'argent ma petite dame.


Il faut respecter la rgle du dficit public infrieur  3% du PIB.
Il est ncessaire de diminuer les dpenses de l'tat parce qu'il n'y a pas de croissance, malheureusement le gouvernement fait des conomies aux mauvais endroits.




> il reste notre dernier prsident qui avait les paules d'un chef dtat.


Pourtant  l'poque il tait trs critiqu, mais l'effondrement de la politique  t tellement norme en passant  Sarkozy que les Franais se sont mis  regretter des gars comme Chirac et Mitterand, parce qu'ils avaient du charisme.
Chirac avait refus que la France intervienne en Irak, c'tait classe  :8-): 
Sarkozy a brad 600 tonnes d'or et  fait assassiner Kadhafi, c'est moins classe...  ::(: 

====
Macron peut voluer, il a compris qu'il avait t utilis par ceux qui l'ont cr, les alliances ont chang, il n'est plus trs pote avec Attali et Drahi.

Dans cet article Attali menace un peu Macron : (c'est aprs l'affaire Benalla avec "le seul responsable, c'est moi") :
Le ballon et lpingle



> Prenez un ballon denfant, un de ces ballons quon trouve encore dans les foires ou sur les manges des ftes foraines. Un ballon rond, ovale, ou en forme danimal. Il est beau, il est rutilant. Pourtant, un coup dpingle suffit  le rendre flasque  jamais.


Pour Attali Macron n'est qu'un pantin qui doit suivre les ordres, mais peut-tre que Macron en a marre de suivre les ordres et va faire son truc.

Avant il y avait un truc qui sappelait "diplomatie Franaise" c'tait rput dans le monde entier.
On dirait que Macron essaie de relancer le truc :
Iran-tats-Unis :  l'ONU, Macron  a mouill la chemise 



> Le prsident franais a ralis un vritable marathon diplomatique  New York pour tenter d'organiser une rencontre entre Trump et Rohani. En vain.

----------


## Ecthelion2

> Il faut respecter la rgle du dficit public infrieur  3% du PIB.


Pour la x me fois, il faut arrter avec cette excuse, on est dj en dessous des 3%. Si ils rognent dans les aides ce n'est pas  cause de cela, c'est de leur propre volont.

Aprs tout, il va bien falloir financer le chauffeur et le vhicule de fonction  vie des premiers ministres suite au dcret sign par Macron il y a quelques jours.

----------


## Ryu2000

Ouais mais c'est toujours bien d'essayer de s'endetter moins vite, sinon la dette publique va petit  petit atteindre 200% du PIB voir 300% du PIB comme au Japon.
Malheureusement le gouvernement franais n'a pas de bonne stratgie pour relancer l'conomie... Il faudrait dpenser dans certains domaines et ce n'est pas fait...

Croissance ralentie, dficit, baisse d'impt, fonction publique... les 4 chiffres cls du projet de budget 2020



> 2,2% Il s'agit du dficit public qui devrait tre atteint l'an prochain. Aprs avoir franchi en 2019 le seuil des 3% (3,1%) exig par les traits europens  cause de la transformation du crdit d'impt comptitivit emploi en baisse de cotisations sociales, le gouvernement table sur une forte baisse l'an prochain.
> 
> Il a toutefois d revoir ses ambitions aprs les annonces du prsident de la Rpublique en rponse au mouvement des "gilets jaunes". L'excutif visait initialement 2%.
> 
> "C'est vrai que nous avions dit que nous le baisserions plus vite mais nous conduisons notre politique avec les ralits, pas avec de la comptabilit", a dfendu le ministre des Comptes publics Grald Darmanin la semaine dernire dans un entretien au Parisien.
> 
> La dette publique devrait  peine baisser en pourcentage du PIB,  98,7% l'an prochain, contre un bond  98,8% cette anne.

----------


## halaster08

> Aprs tout, il va bien falloir financer le chauffeur et le vhicule de fonction  vie des premiers ministres suite au dcret sign par Macron il y a quelques jours.


L t'abuse un peu c'tait dj le cas avant (a date de Chirac/Jospin de mmoire), sauf que a n'avait rien d'officiel, comme pour le budget allou  la premire, Macron  au moins l'honntet d'officialiser les choses, j'en pense rarement du bien mais pour le coup c'est plutt une bonne chose d'crire noir sur blanc certains couts qui avant taient cachs.

Aprs tu peux lui reprocher de ne avoir mis fin  ces privilges mais c'est pas lui qui en est  l'origine.

https://www.lemonde.fr/les-decodeurs...2_4355770.html

----------


## Cincinnatus

> Ouais mais c'est toujours bien d'essayer de s'endetter moins vite, sinon la dette publique va petit  petit atteindre 200% du PIB voir 300% du PIB comme au Japon.


D'aprs Bercy : l'endettement du japon est  238% du PIB.
https://www.tresor.economie.gouv.fr/...mique-du-japon

Et en 2017, le Monde titrait :



> Lendettement  250 %, souci mineur du Japon
> 
> La dette est dtenue pour lessentiel par les Japonais, les protgeant dune attaque des marchs.


https://www.lemonde.fr/economie/arti...3026_3234.html


La grande diffrence avec la France : qui dtient la dette ?

----------


## Ecthelion2

> L t'abuse un peu c'tait dj le cas avant (a date de Chirac/Jospin de mmoire), sauf que a n'avait rien d'officiel, comme pour le budget allou  la premire, Macron  au moins l'honntet d'officialiser les choses,* j'en pense rarement du bien mais pour le coup c'est plutt une bonne chose d'crire noir sur blanc certains couts qui avant taient cachs*.
> 
> *Aprs tu peux lui reprocher de ne avoir mis fin  ces privilges mais c'est pas lui qui en est  l'origine.*


Mais c'est un peu le soucis aussi, maintenant que c'est crit noir sur blanc, c'est obligatoire, alors qu'avant, bah tu pouvais le faire sauter du jour au lendemain, sans que personne ne puisse rien y redire puisque ce n'tait pas officiel. Alors que maintenant que c'est crit, cela sera plus difficile  faire sauter.

Donc oui, ce n'est pas lui qui en est  l'origine, mais lui nous "oblige" dornavant  le faire.

Et en soi oui, je lui reproche de ne pas l'avoir fait sauter, surtout quand on voit ce qu'il rogne chez les plus prcaires. Surtout vu comment a commence  couiner au niveau des communes et des dpartements  cause de la suppression de la taxe d'habitation, je ne serais pas surpris que quelque chose dbouche de cela, et qu'il rogne encore plus sur les services / les aides. Donc conomiser des prestations pour des gens qui ne sont plus en poste au gouvernement, cela n'aurait pas t si mal... ^^

----------


## Ryu2000

Ouais j'ai dj vu que les mdias mainstreams minimisaient la gravit de la situation.
250% du PIB c'est quand mme important, peu importe si une partie de cette dette est possd par le peuple japonais ou pas...
Le Japon crer de la monnaie et achte la dette des autres pays. Pourquoi les Japonais se ruent sur la dette franaise
On pense qu'il est peu probable qu'un tat fasse faillite, mais attendez un peu, on va arriver dans une situation bien plus grave que 1929 et quand on voit ce que a a amen...

Les banques centrales magouillent, mais *a ne durera pas ternellement*, la dette n'est pas remboursable donc il y a aura forcment un krach un jour.
De toute faon il ne peut pas y avoir de croissance infinie dans un monde fini.

Comment croyez-vous que a va se passer ?
Pour vous ce n'est pas grave du tout que la dette publique USA = $22 625 000 000 000 ? a n'aura jamais de consquences ?
Et encore la dette publique c'est rien, il y a plein d'autres dettes aux USA, comme la dette tudiante, la dette des mnages, etc.
L'conomie mondiale c'est n'importe quoi... a n'a strictement aucun sens, tout est virtuel.

Le fait que la quasi totalit des pays soient endett est un problme grave.
La dette publique de plein de pays europen tourne autour des 100% du PIB, c'est pas un signe d'excellente sant conomique.

----------


## ddoumeche

> Ou alors, il voulait parler d'un cot marginal nul ? 
> [EDIT suite  une coupure rseau...] La cotisation est paye, quelques soient les soins ncessaires ce mois-l. Il est possible que l'acte de soins ne soit pas factur au patient, mais pay par la Scu et la mutuelle. Le cot sera donc plutt indiqu a posteriori sur ses relevs de prestations que sur une fiche de paye. Et d'ailleurs, non, je ne sais pas lire toutes les lignes et abrviations des fiches de paye ...


Ni la scu (mutuelle de droit prive cr par une ordonnance de 1945) ni les mutuelles ne cr d'argent ex-nihilo et donc ne payent vos soins, ce sont les cotisations salariales qui le font, et donc en cas de perte d'emploi, tu n'es plus couvert au bout d'un an.

https://www.force-ouvriere.fr/savoir...-fiche-de-paie
Ici sur un salaire brut de 1680, 740 sont prelevs (sur le brut et les cotisations patronales). Je ne vois pas ce qu'il y a de gratuit la dedans

----------


## halaster08

> Mais c'est un peu le soucis aussi, maintenant que c'est crit noir sur blanc, c'est obligatoire, alors qu'avant, bah tu pouvais le faire sauter du jour au lendemain, sans que personne ne puisse rien y redire puisque ce n'tait pas officiel. *Alors que maintenant que c'est crit, cela sera plus difficile  faire sauter.*


Le fait que ce soit officiel c'est juste de la transparence, pour le faire sauter il suffit d'un autre dcret ou d'un amendement  celui-l donc rien d'impossible, il faut juste avoir envie de le faire. 




> Donc oui, ce n'est pas lui qui en est  l'origine, mais lui nous "oblige" dornavant  le faire.


Pas plus que ces prdcesseurs qui n'ont rien fait pour arrter a.




> Et en soi oui, je lui reproche de ne pas l'avoir fait sauter


L dessus je suis 100% d'accord, il a au moins limit l'attribution d'un secrtaire  10ans c'est dj un pas en avant ...

----------


## benjani13

a a fait le tour des rseaux sociaux hier, Richard Ferrand, prsident de l'A.N., annonce l'adoption d'un amendement (voulu par le gouvernement) aprs un vote  main lev. Problme: il semble qu'il y avait plus de vote contre que pour. Des dputs s'offusquent de cela mais Richard Ferrand les ignore et passe  la suite. Les images disponibles laisse penser aussi  une inversion du vote, mais elles ne permettent pas de voir l'assembl en entier.

Lien vers la vido : https://twitter.com/LCP/status/1176974423875866629

Le service CheckNews de libration revient sur cet incident dans un article : https://www.liberation.fr/checknews/...thique_1753784

L'article conclue aussi que la vido ne permet pas de rendre compte du vote de toute l'assemble.

Donc nous sommes dans cette situation l:
- Nous n'avons mme pas une camra couvrant l'assembl toute entire afin de pouvoir exercer un contrle citoyen sur nos dputs
- Le prsident de l'A.N. ne veut pas lever le doute sur le vote en revotant
- Ils utilisent le vote  main lever car soit disant le vote par bouton serait plus long (je ne vois pas pourquoi), tant bien mme cela crer ce genre de problme
- Vous pouvez vous amuser  trouver les trois dputs qui ont vot  la fois pour et contre. Je vous en donne une: la dpute tout en haut de l'image avec une veste rouge.

Nous ne pouvons donc pas conclure si oui ou non Richard Ferrand  fausser le rsultat d'un vote, encore un trou dans notre dmocratie.

PS: Le compte twitter officiel de l'assembl nationale  rpondu  la polmique avec ce message lunaire :



> Le Prsident de sance est le seul  avoir une vision d'ensemble de l'hmicycle *et na pas  justifier le dcompte des voix.*
> Ce n'est que lorsqu'il a un doute sur le rsultat d'un vote  main leve qu'il procde  un vote par assis-lev.


https://twitter.com/AssembleeNat/sta...83066215260160

----------


## benjani13

Acte 46 des gilets jaunes,  Toulouse des observateurs de la ligue des droits de l'Homme sont une nouvelle fois pris pour cible. Plusieurs observateurs ont t charg, frapps, un bless, puis intim de se disperser. Lors d'autres samedi des observateurs avaient carrment t arrts.

Compilation ici de la vido de la charge violente contre plusieurs observateurs de la LDH. Certains CRS foncent en plus sur les personnes filmant la scne ds qu'ils voient quelqu'un brandir un tlphone. Ensuite on voit ces mmes policiers/CRS fouiller les observateurs de la LDH. Un des observateurs est menac d'tre embarqu car il a sur lui une balle de LBD40, qu'il avait ramass aprs que celle-ci l'ai touch. Cerise sur le gteau, un des policier les insultes en disant : "je vous emmerde la ldh, vous nous ptez les couilles !"

https://twitter.com/CerveauxNon/stat...82384081395713

Ici une vido de la charge depuis un autre point de vue: https://twitter.com/leGneral2/status...43412849516544

Ici un tmoignage vido d'un des observateurs : https://twitter.com/Callystor/status...78117408862210

Divers articles de presse qui en parle:
https://www.huffingtonpost.fr/entry/...b0ac3cdda9a50d
https://francais.rt.com/france/66308...olice-toulouse

Le mme jour, se tenait le meeting de l'extrme droite. Meeting vicieux, se nommant "Convention de la droite", organis par la nice Le Pen qui n'a officiellement pas de lien actuellement avec le RN. Bref, une offensive de l'extrme droite qui se voudrait tte de proue de l'ensemble de la droite. Le contenu tait sans quivoque, discours de Zemmour sous les standing ovation rptant ses thmatiques cules du grand remplacement en cours et de la disparition de l'homme blanc htro virile. Vous me direz ils ont le droit d'couter et d'applaudir qui ils veulent. Le problme est que tout a a t diffus tel quel  la tl, notamment sur LCI qui retransmettais en direct. Voila que nos chers castors appelant  faire barrage se retrouvent porte paroles de l'extrme droite, diffusant tel quel le discours nausabond d'une personne condamn il y a seulement quelques jours pour provocation  la haine religieuse... Mais c'tait couru d'avance...

https://www.nouvelobs.com/politique/...c-zemmour.html


Bref, encore une journe o nous perdons encore un peu plus, une journe de plus ou je me demande ce qu'on peut bien faire face  ce rouleau compresseur...

----------


## Ryu2000

> la nice Le Pen qui n'a officiellement pas de lien actuellement avec le RN


Le projet c'est de faire une fusion des droites, un truc qui rcupre les lecteurs des Rpublicains et un peu du Rassemblement National.
Donc a va tre un peu la guerre entre Marine et Marion, Marion veut tuer le RN quelque part.

Il y a Zemmour alors c'est violent contre l'Islam.
 Convention de la droite  de Marion Marchal : Edouard Philippe dnonce  les discours nausabonds 



> Tous nos problmes aggravs par l'immigration sont aggravs par l'islam , avait estim samedi le polmiste Eric Zemmour dans un discours trs violent contre les immigrs  colonisateurs  et  l'islamisation de la rue , lors de cette runion organise  Paris par les proches de l'ancienne dpute d'extrme droite, Marion Marchal.
> 
> Celui qui a t condamn rcemment pour provocation  la haine religieuse a galement cit l'crivain Renaud Camus, thoricien du  grand remplacement  de la population blanche et chrtienne par une population immigre musulmane; et ironis sur les tenues de la porte-parole du gouvernement Sibeth Ndiaye,  sommet de la distinction franaise .


Zemmour doit avoir un bon rseau parce qu'il a accs  tous les mdias mme si il a peut lui arriver d'tre condamn pour provocation  la haine.
Tlrama a fait une blague :



> https://twitter.com/Telerama/status/1177116225488543745
> Le dessin du jour, par @tsoulcie.


===
Macron et limmigration : une tonalit de droite



> Pour remonter la pente des sondages et russir lacte 2 de son quinquennat, Emmanuel Macron sefforce de sacheter une conduite et de mettre fin  ses petites phrases provocantes. *Le prsident de la Rpublique a aussi inflchi sa politique conomique pour rpondre aux revendications des  gilets jaunes , muscl son discours environnemental, relanc le dialogue avec les syndicats et durci le ton au sujet de limmigration.*


L'immigration va tre un thme  la mode.

----------


## Ecthelion2

> L'immigration va tre un thme  la mode.


Malheureusement, cela fait dj un certain nombre d'annes que ce n'est plus une mode, et que c'est devenu un thme rcurrent et systmatique de chaque lection (voir mme en dehors des lections). 





> Le problme est que tout a a t diffus tel quel  la tl, notamment sur LCI qui retransmettais en direct. Voila que nos chers castors appelant  faire barrage se retrouvent porte paroles de l'extrme droite, diffusant tel quel le discours nausabond d'une personne condamn il y a seulement quelques jours pour provocation  la haine religieuse... Mais c'tait couru d'avance...


Bah 2022 se rapproche, il faut bien commencer  prparer le second tour... Et comme la cte de notre cher prsident n'est pas au top, il faut commencer un peu plus tt  montrer aux gens le "succs" de ce genre de discours, et le risque qu'ils arrivent au pouvoir, et donc, commencer  planifier un "barrage" plus gros que d'habitude, les castors vont avoir du boulot.  ::roll::

----------


## benjani13

> Malheureusement, cela fait dj un certain nombre d'annes que ce n'est plus une mode, et que c'est devenu un thme rcurrent et systmatique de chaque lection (voir mme en dehors des lections).


C'est le thme magique pour faire oublier le reste quand a gueule un peu trop:
Le prolo : "Mon chmage baisse, on me vire mes APL, j'aurai jamais de retraite, je "
Le politique : "Derrire toi un immigr!" *disparait dans une boule de fume*

On l'a vu rcemment, Macron a dcid d'imposer ce sujet quand bien mme il n'est pas du tout remont des divers corps sociaux qui manifestent (que ce soit les gilets jaunes, infirmires, urgentistes, profs, avocats, etc). Et puis derrire on fait des sondages histoire d'appuyer le propos. Voici un exemple de sondage qui est sorti peu aprs l'imposition du sujet de l'immigration par Macron:




Un bel exemple de manipulation de graphique : Le sujet de l'immigration arrive en 9me position, en recul de 3 points par rapport  2017, mais on met ce sujet en gros titre du dit sondage.




> Bah 2022 se rapproche, il faut bien commencer  prparer le second tour... Et comme la cte de notre cher prsident n'est pas au top, il faut commencer un peu plus tt  montrer aux gens le "succs" de ce genre de discours, et le risque qu'ils arrivent au pouvoir, et donc, commencer  planifier un "barrage" plus gros que d'habitude, les castors vont avoir du boulot.


a va plus loin que a je pense. Le jeu de faire monter l'extrme droite pour sauver le candidat en vogue peut paraitre tre un jeu dangereux, mais il n'est pas dangereux pour eux. Ils saccommoderaient tout  fait de l'extrme droite au pouvoir, certains le souhaite probablement. Les soit disant castors ont de plus eu la trouille face  la grogne sociale rcente, et ils veulent un duel Macron / Le Pen pas pour faire rlire Macron mais pour tre sur d'avoir au moins une personne qui prserve leurs intrts.

----------


## Ryu2000

> C'est le thme magique pour faire oublier le reste quand a gueule un peu trop:


C'est exactement ce que j'tais en train d'crire tout  l'heure ! Mais j'ai arrt parce que je voulais trouver un passage l dedans et je n'ai pas russi :



Mais ouais, les mdias et les politiciens manipulent le peuple pour qu'il aille sur un certains terrain.
Les gens sont en effet plus proccup par la baisse du pouvoir d'achat, l'augmentation des prix, des taxes, des impts, la baisse de qualit des services publics, le taux du livret A qui est bien en dessous du taux d'inflation rel, etc.

C'est possible que Marion Marchal crer un parti et gagne en 2022, mais l elle commence peut-tre trop tt, est-ce qu'en 2014 on entendant parler de Macron ?

----------


## David_g

N'empche, il s'est senti pousser des ailes de par son invitation :

"Le nazisme est parfois un peu raide et intolrant, mais de l  le comparer  lIslam!" 
Bien sr, avec des les applaudissements. 

a me sidre toujours autant et je ne peux imaginer ce que des gens comme Madame Kolinka peuvent ressentir en lisant/coutant ce genre de phrase.

----------


## Ecthelion2

> Le mme jour, se tenait le meeting de l'extrme droite. Meeting vicieux, se nommant "Convention de la droite", organis par la nice Le Pen qui n'a officiellement pas de lien actuellement avec le RN. Bref, une offensive de l'extrme droite qui se voudrait tte de proue de l'ensemble de la droite. Le contenu tait sans quivoque, discours de Zemmour sous les standing ovation rptant ses thmatiques cules du grand remplacement en cours et de la disparition de l'homme blanc htro virile. Vous me direz ils ont le droit d'couter et d'applaudir qui ils veulent. Le problme est que tout a a t diffus tel quel  la tl, *notamment sur LCI qui retransmettais en direct*. Voila que nos chers castors appelant  faire barrage se retrouvent porte paroles de l'extrme droite, diffusant tel quel le discours nausabond d'une personne condamn il y a seulement quelques jours pour provocation  la haine religieuse... Mais c'tait couru d'avance...
> 
> https://www.nouvelobs.com/politique/...c-zemmour.html



Pour revenir la-dessus, la SDJ (socit des journalistes) de LCI, a twitt pour dire qu'ils se dsolidarisaient de la dcision de la direction de diffuser le discours. 

Aprs libre  chacun de les croire ou non, c'tait juste pour info.

----------


## Ryu2000

> "Le nazisme est parfois un peu raide et intolrant, mais de l  le comparer  lIslam!"


Ahahaha  ::mouarf:: 
En tant quarbitre de l'humour noir je valide cette blague, a aurait pu tre dans un sketch de Desproges, rappelez-vous :



> Nempche que... On ne mtera pas de lide que, pendant la dernire guerre mondiale, de nombreux juifs ont eux une attitude carrment hostile  lgard du rgime nazi.
> (...)
> Ce ntait pas une raison pour exacerber cette antipathie en arborant une toile  sa veste pour bien montrer quon nest pas nimporte qui, quon est le peuple lu, et pourquoi jirais pointer au vlodrome dhiver, et quest-ce que cest que ce wagon sans banquette, et jirai aux douches si je veux...


Ou OSS117 :  Le IIIe Reich et l'idologie nazie m'ont toujours rendu dubitatif. 

Convention de la droite : Zemmour a-t-il vraiment dit que la djellaba tait un uniforme d'occupation ?



> Zemmour enchane : Quant  lislam, nous avons lembarras du choix. Dans les annes 30, les auteurs les plus lucides qui dnonaient le danger allemand comparaient le nazisme  lislam. Sans citer lesdits auteurs, il conclut dans ce qui semble tre un sourire : Et personne ne leur reprochait de stigmatiser lislam. A la limite, beaucoup trouvaient quils exagraient un petit peu : "Bien sr, disaient-ils, le nazisme est parfois un peu raide et intolrant, mais de l  le comparer  lislam" Aprs un silence, la salle applaudit de nouveau.


Zemmour devrait se calmer avec les auteurs les plus lucides des annes 30, parce que :
Le Monde contre soi - Anthologie des propos contre les juifs et le sionisme



> Ce dictionnaire se veut aussi un livre de rvlations. Si l'on connat l'antismitisme de Kant, Wagner, Shakespeare ou de Goethe, on y apprend que Ronsard, d'Holbach, Rousseau, Chopin, Dickens, John Lennon, Gandhi, Caran d'Ache, Rembrandt, Freud, Simenon ou Marlon Brandon (et des centaines d'autres, a priori non suspects) n'ont pas chapp  cette terrible tentation. Une faon originale d'appeler le lecteur  la vigilance de chaque instant.


Et :
L'antismitisme : Son histoire et ses causes



> Il ma sembl quune opinion aussi universelle que lantismitisme, ayant fleuri *dans tous les lieux et dans tous les temps, avant lre chrtienne et aprs,  Alexandrie,  Rome et  Antioche, en Arabie et en Perse, dans lEurope du Moyen ge et dans lEurope moderne*, en un mot, dans toutes les parties du monde o il y a eu et o il y a des Juifs, il ma sembl quune telle opinion ne pouvait tre le rsultat dune fantaisie et dun caprice perptuel, et quil devait y avoir  son closion et  sa permanence des raisons profondes et srieuses.".


Avant 1945 il arrivait  normment de grands esprits de critiquer des personnes issue d'une certaine communaut...

===
Bon a fait un bail que les politiciens et les mdias se prparent  mettre l'islam en ennemi numro 1, si c'est vraiment le plan pour 2022-2027 c'est mauvais signe...

----------


## benjani13

Le gouvernement a dcid de dissoudre la Miviludes (la mission de luttes contre les drives sectaires), qui uvrait depuis 1996, avec certes peu de moyens, mais avec efficacit, notamment dans sa mission d'information au public. La Miviludes tait dj ampute de son prsident depuis 2018, qui tait parti  la retraite mais n'avais jamais t remplac. Le gouvernement vient de lui porter le coup de grce. 

https://www.franceinter.fr/lutte-con...le-disparaitre
https://www.20minutes.fr/justice/261...tion-miviludes
https://www.lepoint.fr/societe/le-go...2338675_23.php

Dans le dernier article on apprend notamment que :




> Comme l'a confi dans un mail l'ancien prsident de la Miviludes Serge Blisko,  le cabinet du Premier ministre  a d'ailleurs conseill  la structure de  rester en stand-by  sur la question sensible de l'anthroposophie,  laquelle tait lie l'ancienne ministre de la Culture Franoise Nyssen via son cole du Domaine du possible  Arles.


Vous commencez  voir le pourquoi du comment? Les sectes ont eu raison de la Miviludes.

C'est quoi la prochaine? Cyrlin Hanouna et LCI obtiennent la suppression du CSA?

----------


## ABCIWEB

> C'est quoi la prochaine? Cyrlin Hanouna et LCI obtiennent la suppression du CSA?


Surtout pas, c'est un symbole trop utile pour faire semblant. On a un semblant de rgulation, un semblant de dmocratie, un semblant de politique, un semblant d'conomie, un semblant de justice, un semblant de police, un semblant d'information, et ce n'est pas de trop pour dguiser de rels escrocs. 

Il y avait un dbat sur La police au bord de la crise de nerfs hier sur france inter. Les policiers vont manifester aujourd'hui. Ils taient reprsents dans ce dbat par Fabien Vanhemelryck Secrtaire gnral du syndicat de police Alliance. Je vais vous faire gagner du temps, il a monopolis l'antenne en rptant en boucle durant toute l'mission que les violences policires taient uniquement en rponse aux black block. Il y a eu quelques objections de la part de Christian Mouhanna Sociologue, charg de recherche au CNRS et membre du CESDIP, mais il n'a pas pu parler bien longtemps car le robocop d'Alliance tait remont comme une pendule dont le tic tac tait remplac par black block, black block, black block, black block, black block.

Quelle misre ce type, s'il a une famille j'espre qu'ils arrivent  le dbrancher pour tre un peu tranquille cinq minutes le soir. En mme temps qu'aurait-il pu dire d'autre ? C'est le discours officiel de la macronie, le bourrage de crne standard, il faut bien trouver un semblant d'excuses pour abolir le droit de manifester. Cependant, on a pas vu de black block ici mais des jaunes et bleus et un journaliste qui se faisaient matraqus, mais peu importe, Alliance ne s'emmerde pas avec la ralit tout comme ils se vantent d'emmerder les observateurs de la DHL dans la vido.

Et c'est Castaner en personne, le chef de cette joyeuse bande de gai lurons qui exigeait que Mlenchon prsente des excuses pour avoir trait certains policiers de barbares lors des violences policires dans les dernires manifestations pour les retraites. Mais alors c'est quoi le mot juste ? Castaner, l'homme qui dnonait l'attaque de la Salptrire par une horde de gilets jaunes, ce n'est pas lui qui allait s'abaisser pour trouver les mots justes. A croire qu'ils ont conquis le pouvoir uniquement pour emmerder le peuple et s'en mettre plein les poches, comme des barbares.

Les barbares ont besoin de symboles pour recueillir leurs 20 petits pourcents de l'lectorat dont une bonne partie est victime plus que complice. Le dernier semblant en date  ma connaissance est la taxe sur les Yacht qui devait rapporter 10 millions d'euros pour compenser une petite partie de la suppression de l'impt sur la fortune. Mais c'tait encore trop et ils n'ont finalement rcolt que 288 000 euros. Facile, ils n'ont engag aucun moyen pour faire payer cette taxe. 

D'aprs l'article seuls 7 navires -un Franais et six trangers- taient officiellement redevables de la taxe. Genre ils n'ont pas cru bon d'aller visiter les ports de Port Grimaud et de Saint-Tropez par exemple, o tout le monde sait bien qu'il n'y a l bas que des vieilles barques en bois. 

En fait il n'y a que sur les plus pauvres sur lesquels il ne fait pas semblant de taper. Quel grand homme et quel courage ! J'entendais dernirement Piketty dire  la radio que mme le SPD Allemand avait le projet de crer un impt sur la fortune. On nage compltement  contre courant de l'histoire et il se targue d'tre progressiste. Mais le pire c'est qu'il y en a encore pour le croire et dfendre son carnage.

----------


## Jon Shannow

Pour illustrer les propos ci-dessus, je ne rsiste pas (j'adore la Castaner dans ce dessin  ::D: )

----------


## rawsrc

> Le gouvernement a dcid de dissoudre la Miviludes (la mission de luttes contre les drives sectaires), qui uvrait depuis 1996


C'est tout simplement catastrophique, quelle norme connerie ! Dj que les difficults du quotidien fragilisent tellement les gens, a va tre une autoroute pour tous ces gourous.

Alors aprs c'est l'apothose :



> Comme l'a confi dans un mail l'ancien prsident de la Miviludes Serge Blisko,  le cabinet du Premier ministre  a d'ailleurs conseill  la structure de  rester en stand-by  sur la question sensible de l'*anthroposophie*,  laquelle tait lie l'ancienne ministre de la Culture Franoise Nyssen via son cole du Domaine du possible  Arles.


Je suis all lire un peu le fond de la pense du fondateur de ce mouvement au dbut du 20me sicle.
Je suis atterr : 



> Mars serait une plante liquide, la Terre un crne gant, la Lune un amas de corne vitrifie, et tricoter donnerait de bonnes dents ; les les et les continents flotteraient sur la mer, maintenus en place par la force des toiles ; les plantes auraient une me ; les minraux proviendraient des plantes ; les tres clairvoyants pourraient dtecter les athes, car ils seraient forcment malades ; initialement immobile, la Terre aurait t mise en rotation par le  je  humain (9).


Je n'ai pas de mots, dsol.

----------


## benjani13

> C'est tout simplement catastrophique, quelle norme connerie ! Dj que les difficults du quotidien fragilisent tellement les gens, a va tre une autoroute pour tous ces gourous.
> 
> Alors aprs c'est l'apothose :
> 
> Je suis all lire un peu le fond de la pense du fondateur de ce mouvement au dbut du 20me sicle.
> Je suis atterr : 
> 
> Je n'ai pas de mots, dsol.


Et c'est qu'un millime du wtf total qu'est cette pense anthroposophique. 

L'anthroposophie est trs dveloppe en Allemagne. Elle est prsente en France depuis longtemps mais a connu une forte croissance ces dix dernires annes. Non pas tant en nombre d'adeptes mais en la croissances de diverses branches appliques plus "light" qui n'apparaissent pas comme sous tendu par une pense magique/sotrique. Je te donne une liste de mot cls:

- *biodynamie* : principe d'agriculture bas sur des rituels magiques mais qui se prsente comme tant juste du "mieux que le bio" (*Pierre Rabhi*, le label *Demeter*). On en voit de plus en plus, notamment dans le viticole (vu le vin biodynamique mis en avant dans des catalogues de supermarchs, aussi vu promeut par des lus rgionaux/dpartementaux)
- la *mdecine anthroposophique* qui se veut naturel et proche du patient (les produits *Weleda* trouvable dans la plupart des pharmacies, )
- les *coles Steiner Waldorf*, qui se prsente comme une pdagogie alternative meilleure pour l'enfant mais qui n'est qu'un endoctrinement des lves aux principes anthroposophiques. Il en existe plusieurs en France depuis plusieurs dizaines d'annes. tonnamment avant d'etre dissoute la Miviludes commenait  recevoir depuis quelques mois des signalements concernant des abus sexuels dans ces coles. C'est donc une cole de ce type que Franoise Nysse  a fond, avec comme directeur un grand ponte de l'anthroposophie.
- Les banques issues de l'anthroposophie qui se disent banque plus responsable : *La Nef*, *Triodos*

Tout un ensemble de branches dont la particularit et d'afficher un discours publique qui sduit, sans rvler le fondement sotrique qu'il inclue. La plupart des adeptes et dfenseurs de ces pratiques ignorent bien souvent ce qu'il y a derrire. L'anthroposophie est devenue une multinationale de l'sotrisme.

Pour plus d'infos, coutez les tmoignages de Grgoire Perra, qui a t embrigad dans une cole Steiner Waldorf tant petit et a pass 30 ans dans cette secte avant de russir  s'en sortir.

----------


## Ecthelion2

> - *biodynamie* : principe d'agriculture bas sur des rituels magiques mais qui se prsente comme tant juste du "mieux que le bio" (*Pierre Rabhi*, le label *Demeter*). On en voit de plus en plus, notamment dans le viticole (vu le vin biodynamique mis en avant dans des catalogues de supermarchs, aussi vu promeut par des lus rgionaux/dpartementaux)


Juste la dessus, cela part bien de Steiner  la base, mais est-ce que ces viticulteurs actuels se prsentent tant partisans de cette pense anthroposophique, ou est-ce qu'ils n'en ont gard que certains principes ?

En tous cas Pierre Rabhi est bien connu et souvent cit dans le monde du BIO, mme sans tre dans le trip "biodynamie". 

Aprs je ne connaissais pas, j'ai t lire le principe sur Wikipdia, et je cite :




> Pour ses adeptes,  la biodynamie incarne l'idal de l'autosuffisance cologique : l'unit du domaine viticole est considr comme un tout vivant, cohrent et interconnect.
> 
> Pour mener un vignoble en biodynamie, il faut tout d'abord que celui-ci soit cultiv en agriculture biologique (prparation du sol sans labour, utilisation de compost, etc.). Il faut rappeler que ces pratiques se sont dj rvls efficaces aussi bien sur la structure du sol, que sur la flore et la faune du sol ou bien encore sur le contrle des maladies. Une efficacit qui est due tant aux ajouts des matires organiques qu' la rduction de la densit du sol. Il est  souligner que ces techniques agricoles, dont l'intrt est vrifi scientifiquement, ne doivent rien au mysticisme de la biodynamie.


Perso, a me fait surtout penser  de la culture BIO saupoudr de permaculture non ? Aprs est-ce que tous ces viticulteurs sont vraiment dans le dlire sotrique ou au final, ils n'ont gard que ces cts l qui comme dit sur Wikipdia, sont dj connus et reconnus mme scientifiquement, et qu'au final l'aspect "biodynamique" ne serait pas juste un buzzword pour faire vendre ?

----------


## benjani13

> Juste la dessus, cela part bien de Steiner  la base, mais est-ce que ces viticulteurs actuels se prsentent tant partisans de cette pense anthroposophique, ou est-ce qu'ils n'en ont gard que certains principes ?
> 
> En tous cas Pierre Rabhi est bien connu et souvent cit dans le monde du BIO, mme sans tre dans le trip "biodynamie".


C'est toute l'ambigut de la drive sectaire. Tout n'est peu tre pas  jeter dans la biodynamie. L'approche "light", publique, commerciale, sduit car masque le fondement esotrique. Mais la suite c'est les cornes de vaches enteres a la pleine lune (un exemple prmis d'autres). Et une partie des adeptes, probablement minoritaire, se laisseront aller vers cet esoterisme, puis vers la drive sectaire et un enfermement sur soi (car l'anthroposophie finit comme a).

Un autre exemple qui peut paraitre bete, le Yoga est considr,  raison, comme un facteur (modr) de drive sectaire. Une partie des profs de Yoga vont aller au dela de la pratique en parlant d'nergie, de karma, etc, menant  une pensee magique et des drives sectaires.
a n'empeche pas que le Yoga n'a rien de mal en soit.

Pour la biodynamie c'est diffrent car elle porte en soit un bagage sotrique.  Si des principes et mthodes autres qu'sotriques sont utiles dans la biodynamie, je souhaiterai que  ses adeptes non sotriques les extraient et les conservent mais qu'ils arrtent de faire de la publicit  ce mouvement sectaire

----------


## MABROUKI

> Ryu2000
> Avant 1945 il arrivait  normment de grands esprits de critiquer des personnes issue d'une certaine communaut...


Aujourd'hui  c'est les petits esprits comme Zemmour....
Mais la citation sur les "causes serieuses et profondes" a du vrai historiquement...
Avant les Romains ,Bakhtannassar(Nabuchodonosor) que les arabes ant-islamiques connaissait bien et qui un est smite avait bien dport les juifs (la pratique de la dportation est rpandue chez les potentats orientaux : sumriens,babyloniens et perses)...

Les "causes srieuses et profondes" (je suis du mme avis) si on les examine froidement  sont dues prosaquement au caractre de  secte religieuse des juifs ...En effet les juifs existent grce  leur religion ,mais en tant quethnie j'en doute fort.
Puisque il y a autant de juifs que de peuples : arabes,europens, gorgiens, kazakhes, hindous daprs le gvt isralien , bref sous chaque cailloux de la terre...
Et les sectes religieuse  ("madhaheb" en arabe) sont mal vues mme chez les musulmans par ce que elles sont souponnes de saper l'ordre tabli...

Jcoute Zemmour (olivier en kabyle) mme s'il est rabougri  pour passer le temps et il me fait rire parfois  plat ventre...
C'est un bon "produit" pour faire remonter laudience de certains medias quand elle sessouffle...

----------


## Ryu2000

> (la pratique de la dportation est rpandue chez les potentats orientaux : sumriens,babyloniens et perses)...


Les juifs ont t expulss de plusieurs pays d'Europe :
Expulsion des Juifs



> Lexpulsion des Juifs est lun des lments les plus caractristiques de leur histoire, leurs exodes en masse ayant  rarement  t le fruit de leurs dcisions propres.
> 
> Dbutant aux premiers temps de leur histoire et participant  la cration de la diaspora juive, *les expulsions deviennent au Moyen ge lune des mesures anti-juives les plus frquentes, dont les motivations sont autant thologiques, quconomiques et politiques.* Selon Raul Hilberg, lexpulsion des Juifs est ltape suivant logiquement les diverses politiques dostracisation des Juifs et prcdant la mesure ultime,  savoir leur tentative d'extermination.


Le truc trange c'est que Zemmour parle de grand remplacement alors que ce n'est pas exactement un "franais de souche", il est franais car il y a eu le dcret Crmieux qui a donn la nationalit franaise aux algriens juifs.
Mais bref ce n'est pas le sujet...

Revenons-en  Macron, il a parl  plusieurs reprises de quelque chose d'intressant :
Existe-t-il un "Etat profond", formule employe par Emmanuel Macron lors du G7 ?



> *A trois reprises en moins d'une semaine, le prsident Macron a dnonc "l'tat profond", coupable selon lui de rsistances vis--vis de certains de ses choix stratgiques.* Thorise dans les annes 1990, cette notion est trs peu connue en France et semble plutt connote trs  droite. En effet, Donald Trump et l"alt-right" se sont appropris ce concept, souvent sur fond de conspirationnisme. En France, seule Marine Le Pen l'utilisait jusqu'ici. Alors que recouvre "ltat profond" ? Le chercheur et professeur mrite de civilisation amricaine Pierre Guerlain nous aide  faire le point.


Etat profond, cette tonnante expression utilise par Emmanuel Macron
Deep state, l'tat profond



> Mais voil quapparat un nouveau quatrime pouvoir et cest mon Prsident de la Rpublique qui en dvoile, ou en souponne lexistence : a sappelle  ltat profond . Donald Trump qui lui aussi dnonce le sien, le dsigne sous le nom de  deep state . Cest par exemple ce que rapporte le journal Lopinion aujourdhui :* la politique de rapprochement avec la Russie, dit Emmanuel Macron, serait freine par les diplomates, alias  ltat profond , qui nen voudraient pas.* A en croire le quotidien, le Prsident de la Rpublique souponne  ltat profond , cest le terme quil emploie, de ne pas vouloir de ce rapprochement avec Vladimir Poutine.* Emmanuel Macron a ainsi dclar  deux reprises au moins quil lutterait contre cet  tat profond , dclarant  quil ne voulait pas tre otage de gens qui ngocient   sa place.* 
> 
> Cette expression  dtat profond  a une vritable histoire, une histoire longue : *le terme est probablement n en Turquie dans les annes 1990 pour nommer des services secrets chargs de la scurit intrieure, elle a t galement utilise en Italie pour nommer la loge P2, cette loge maonnique vreuse*, et plus gnralement dautres organisations mafieuses qui gangrnent ltat italien. Aujourdhui la notion  dtat profond ,  deep state , est surtout utilise par Donald Trump pour dsigner ceux qui  lintrieur de lappareil dtat amricain lempcheraient de gouverner.


En gros il dit qu'il y a des gens qui l'empchent de faire certaines choses.
Maintenant le terme peut enfin arriver dans le champ lexical mainstream !

----------


## MABROUKI

> Ryu2000
> En gros il dit qu'il y a des gens qui l'empchent de faire certaines choses.
> Maintenant le terme peut enfin arriver dans le champ lexical mainstream !


Chez nous ,qui sommes un peuple simple et fruste comme   Philippe Pascot nous le dsignons avec le doigt et clairement :c'est le  Systeme c..d l'agencement de ltat ou son organisation y compris  ses acteurs: bureaucratie de ltat,des entreprise en premier, ensuite les diverses bureaucratie tapies dans les associations prives (lobbies)...
En clair  c'est une euphmisme politique des politicards pour designer leurs supposs adversaires..
D ailleurs parfois ce genre de mtaphore est  double face pour invoquer ses "supposs" soutiens ...comme le faisait remarquer a juste titre  Philippe Pascot (voir lien ci-dessous  instant 18:57 )

Si des gens lempchent il est prsident & dispose de tous les moyens  pour faire appliquer ses dcisions ..
Mais il ment comme un arracheur de dents comme le dit Phillippe Pascot...

----------


## Ryu2000

> Si des gens lempchent il est prsident & dispose de tous les moyens  pour faire appliquer ses dcisions ..


Un prsident ce n'est pas un dictateur il ne fait pas ce qu'il veut...
Regardez aux USA les battons qu'on met dans les roues de Trump, pour qu'on lui donne le droit de faire un truc, il doit lcher sur d'autres sujets.

Philippe Pascot n'a rien compris au niveau du Deep State, a n'a rien avoir avec l'administration...
Le Deep State c'est l'ensemble des lobbys, ce ne sont pas des lus, des fonctionnaires ou des personnages publics...
L'tat profond c'est peut-tre ce qui a tu JFK.

Aux USA l'tat profond c'est un ensemble de lobby : complexe militaro-industriel, capitalistes, AIPAC, etc. (ces lobbys ne sont pas forcment toujours pote entre eux, ce qui est bnfique pour un ne l'est pas forcment pour l'autre)
Il y a des gens qui ont beaucoup de pouvoir et que le public ne connait pas, un peu comme Black Rock par exemple.
O les gars qui parlent  tous les prsidents :


Attali et Macron ne s'entendent plus aussi bien qu'avant :
Le ballon et lpingle



> On aura, jespre, compris la mtaphore : une entreprise, une nation, un Etat, un chef dEtat, un tre humain quelconque, peut faire illusion, faire croire  sa force, son utilit, sa durabilit, jusqu ce quune preuve de vrit vienne rvler la ralit de sa consistance, de son paisseur, de sa capacit  rsister aux coups dune pingle, aux entailles dun couteau, au tourne- vis ouvrant une valve.


Bon ben en France le terme "tat profond" ne va peut-tre pas devenir mainstream aujourd'hui.
Je trouve a intressant que Macron l'utilise, il a du comprendre qu'on l'utilisait et maintenant il veut rsister. Il va peut-tre essayer de se rapprocher de Trump et de Poutine  :;):

----------


## fredoche

> 


2017 c'est bien rat 

Et sign action franaise, tu te dvoiles un peu

----------


## MABROUKI

> Ryu2000
> Le Deep State c'est l'ensemble des lobbys, ce ne sont pas des lus, des fonctionnaires ou des personnages publics...


Ce que tu n'as pas compris c'est que les lobbies agissent par procuration via les divers fonctionnaires de ltat  et ses Elus  , lesquels sont complices car ils monnayent leur prrogatives...

C'est cela ltat profond  ,le Deep State que les amricains appellent aussi "l'establishment"...
Un "establishment" en franais c'est tablissement et un tablissement est gnralement une organisation administrative ou commerciale complexe (ce terme dsigne par abus le sige de ltablissement)...
Ltat  profond n'est pas une notion abstraite et nouvelle,mais une ralit palpable et concrte...

----------


## MABROUKI

> Ryu2000
> Philippe Pascot n'a rien compris au niveau du Deep State, a n'a rien avoir avec l'administration...


Philippe Pascot ne se nourrit pas d'abstractions creuses, il a dit dans lmission cite "c'est quoi ltat profond (auquel faisait allusion  Mr Macron)? eh bien ,c'est vous ,c'est moi ,c'est tous les franais... Et vous croyez sincrement que nous sommes d'accord avec tout ce qu'il dit".

Philippe  Pascot  a certainement ,je pense , confondu "etat profond" avec "pays profond", mais pour lui il ne peut penser un "etat profond" qui s'occuperait d'autre chose que du "pays profond" qui est sa raison d'exister..
On voit par l qu'il a raison  en dernire instance...

----------


## benjani13

Durant la marche de la colre des policiers, le journaliste indpendant Gaspard Glanz se fait arrt  deux reprises, et deux fois relch, sans qu'on ne lui reproche rien:




Ce journaliste est devenu la bte des noire des policiers, ce n'est pas la premire fois qu'il se fait interpeller sans motif, simplement pour l'empcher de faire son boulot. Sauf que cette fois la situation est un peu diffrente, un autre vido montre que c'est le dlgu gnrale du syndicat Alliance qui semble ordonner son arrestation:

----------


## Ryu2000

> Et sign action franaise, tu te dvoiles un peu


J'ai recherch "Attali Prsident" je m'en fous d'o a vient, la taille tait bonne.
J'ai pas une logique d'antifa,  l'poque o tout le monde gueulait contre le regroupement des rgions, j'ai vu un type se faire rappeler  l'ordre "tu ne peux pas soutenir cette cause, il y a des fachos qui partagent cette ide".
Moi perso j'en ai rien  foutre de qu'y est d'accord avec moi. Si sur un sujet je suis d'accord avec Netanyahu et ben tant pis je ne vais pas changer d'avis juste pour tre en dsaccord avec lui.




> Ltat  profond n'est pas une notion abstraite et nouvelle,mais une ralit palpable et concrte...


Ce n'est pas ultra palpable non plus, ce sont des intrts qui travaillent dans l'ombre, ce n'est pas officiel.
Et l'tat profond c'est aussi les milliardaires qui possdent les mdias.

Bon alors effectivement au bout d'un moment des lus se font manipuler par l'tat profond (des intrts diffrents de celui du peuple et de la nation).
Les riches peuvent "acheter" des lus, ils sont gnralement facile  corrompre.




> Philippe  Pascot  a certainement ,je pense , confondu "etat profond" avec "pays profond"


On le voit que ce n'est pas une notion qu'il connait, on dirait que c'est la premire fois qu'il entend le terme.
Philippe Pascot est excellent quand il s'agit de parler des privilges des lus et des abus de ce genre, mais on voit bien que pour l'instant il ne matrise pas le concept d'tat profond.
Personne ne peut matriser tous les sujets, il est impossible d'tre expert en tout, l'tat profond ce n'est pas le domaine de Philippe Pascot, mais ce n'est pas grave il est trs bon dans d'autres domaines.

Bref, j'ai trouv a intressant que ce terme soit utilis par Macron, peut-tre qu'il va se populariser en France, mais j'y crois pas trop...
En tout cas maintenant plus personne ne peut dire que c'est en lien avec lextrme droite, parce que Macron est l'ennemi de lextrme droite. Il faudrait que Melenchon parle lui aussi d'tat profond et ce serait encore mieux. (mais comme il est membre du grand orient de France c'est peu probable...)
Quoi que c'est pas si impossible que a :
La semaine algrienne



> *En Algrie, ce que lon appelle  ltat profond  joue sa carte sous commandement unique. En France, le  systme profond , celui-des ramifications infinies dont les fils finissent dans la main des 10 oligarques qui tiennent notre pays*, est plus protiforme. Il se sait sans alternative disponible. Pas dhomme providentiel en vue. Pas de botte secrte  disposition. Lunique passerelle de rtablissement dune autorit populaire voue  la protection du systme est dans le RN. Celui-ci assume cet autoritarisme dtat dont Macron a dblay toutes les voies de passage avec ses pratiques et ses lois liberticides. On notera que Le Pen semble lavoir bien compris. Aprs la campagne mdiatique de ddiabolisation, on voit se construire sous nos yeux une banalisation bien orchestre.  prsent, Le Pen ne sort plus de lEuro, ni de la cinquime Rpublique, ni mme des traits europens. Elle sest prononce contre la prsence des militaires dans la rue et demande comme solution le retour aux urnes. Deux ides contraires  la pratique brutale du pouvoir en place. La pente gnrale des vnements dbouche donc sur une extrme-droitisation des milieux dirigeants du pays, conforme  son histoire longue. Hollande, qui est le fidle concierge des dominants du pays, sait ce quil dit quand il annonce limminence du pouvoir de lextrme droite.





> Ce journaliste est devenu la bte des noire des policiers, ce n'est pas la premire fois qu'il se fait interpeller sans motif, simplement pour l'empcher de faire son boulot.


Un journaliste interpeller sans motif, a rappelle Vincent Lapierre !
Enfin lui c'tait pire les policiers le viraient parce qu'il y avait des menaces physiques sur lui et la police ne pouvait pas le protger, donc c'tait "Partez ! Des gens veulent vous casser la gueule et on ne peut pas vous protger".

----------


## MABROUKI

> Ryu2000;
> Le truc trange c'est que Zemmour parle de grand remplacement alors que ce n'est pas exactement un "franais de souche", il est franais car il y a eu le dcret Crmieux qui a donn la nationalit franaise aux algriens juifs.


Mr Eric Zemmour doit mriter la nationalit franaise car  une nationalit se mrite  par des actes.
Comme ses anctres l'ont eu gratos  cause de Mr Cremieux  et Eric ,pardon Zemmour , le sait, alors il essaie de corriger la bvue de Mr Cremieux  et tente de le prouver  en CRIANT quil est  prt  dfendre les franais de "souche" (qui ont prouve  de pre en fils  qu'ils sont plus que franais) contre de supposs ou hypothtiques remplaants venus de je ne sais ou ...  
Le fera-t-il  en cas d'invasion martienne ? Je parie pour ma part le contraire....

----------


## Ryu2000

> Mr Eric Zemmour doit mriter la nationalit franaise car  une nationalit se mrite  par des actes.


Ouais bof en gnral c'est soit le droit du sang soit le droit du sol.
Soit ta mre  une nationalit et tu l'hrites, soit t'es n dans un pays donc t'as la nationalit.

Zemmour dit qu'il aime beaucoup la France :
La Salam  Eric Zemmour :  vous voulez tellement, vous, le juif, vous faire plus goy que le goy, cest--dire plus franais que franais 






> contre de supposs ou hypothtiques remplaants venus de je ne sais ou ...


Ben si c'est clair pour les gars comme Zemmour le danger c'est l'Islam, il dit qu'il y a trop de musulmans qui s'installent en France et qui ne sintgrent pas, ils ne vivent pas  la Franaise, mais  la musulmane.
Alain Finkielkraut est intervenue sur BFM TV le dimanche 06 Octobre et a a foutu le gros bordel sur Twitter.
Alain Finkielkraut: "Non, l'islamophobie n'est pas le nouvel antismitisme" - 06/10
Apparemment il dfend Zemmour (globalement mais pas sur tous les points) et il attaque Le Monde. ( 8 minutes)
Alors que c'est vrai que la France est un vieux pays d'immigration, c'est juste qu'avant c'tait individu par individu, c'tait pas de l'immigration de masse.
La France acceptait tout ceux qui voulaient participer au projet Franais.
Aprs il parle de communaut ct  cte, qui vont finir face  face, aprs il parle de salafiste et d'antismitisme dans les communes de Saine Saint Denis.

Finkielkraut reproche  Zemmour de ne pas parler des musulmans qui sintgrent bien.
a fini quand mme par un truc du genre "L'antismitisme vritablement puissant d'aujourd'hui est un antismitisme d'origine arabo-musulmane".

Zemmour essaie de monter un conflit de civilisation : franais de souche VS musulman.
Finkielkraut calme un peu le jeu en disant "y'en a des biens" mais d'un autre cot il dit qu'il y a des musulmans qui sont antijuifs...
C'est le bordel quoi...
C'est une diversion classique, pendant qu'on parle d'islam, on ne parle pas de banques, ni de grosses entreprises, ni de mdias.

----------


## MABROUKI

> Ryu2000
> Ouais bof en gnral c'est soit le droit du sang soit le droit du sol.
> Soit ta mre  une nationalit et tu l'hrites, soit t'es n dans un pays donc t'as la nationalit.


Ce  droit  mme hrit n'est pas un cadeau gratuit,il implique des devoirs d'ou les gesticulations  du  coco pour s'inventer des ennemis de la patrie ,mme virtuels...
Les musulmans de France et de GB sont le rsultat de l'importation massive d'une main d'oeuvre  bon march des colonies ,en tout point semblable  la traite des esclaves  noirs au USA ...
Fatalement si la soupe est bonne ,les immigrants refusent de quitter le pays qui les a "import" et au fil du temps  se mlangeront aux autochtones (franais ou britanniques)...
Ce processus a pris 2 sicles et plus aux USA , les immigrants des colonies ont besoin de temps y compris le coco...
Le  coco qui a dbarqu en France depuis seulement 1962,soit 70 ans ne sait pas que seule sa descendance dans un sicle et demi oubliera d'ou il vient...
Car en Algrie le dcret Cremieux  n'as fait que lui faire porter un costume au lieu d'une chchia rouge et un pantalon arabe bouffant  et lui donner laccs  lcole laque...
Donc  "Ali va  lcole" et "Haroun va  lcole" comme le clame mon livre de lecture 
 dcole primaire (Fernand Nathan)

----------


## Ryu2000

> les immigrants refusent de quitter le pays qui les a "import" et au fil du temps  se mlangeront aux autochtones (franais ou britanniques)...


 la base le projet c'tait "vous venez travailler en France, vous envoyez de l'argent  votre famille et au bout d'un temps vous pourrez repartir vivre tranquille dans votre village avec vos proches".
Malheureusement il y a eu le regroupement familial et ce genre de chose...
Donc au lieu de retourner dans le village et tre tranquille, la plupart vivent des banlieues toute pourrie.  ::(: 

Et maintenant on va dire que l'islam est le danger numro 2 (aprs la crise cologique).

====
Bon assez parl d'immigration, on va parler de Macron :
Immigration : pourquoi Emmanuel Macron en parle autant



> Emmanuel Macron en est convaincu. Il l'a dit en dner de la majorit, en Conseil des ministres :* pour ne pas s'adresser  une seule catgorie de la population, celle des gagnants de la mondialisation, pour reconqurir les Franais, pour  parler au peuple* , dixit un familier de l'Elyse, il faut remettre le sujet de l'immigration sur la table. Quitte  diviser la majorit qui avait dj tangu lors de l'examen du projet de loi Asile et Immigration en 2018.
> 
> D'o le dbat organis ce lundi  l'Assemble, dont le principe avait t act  l'issue du Grand dbat.  *L'ide du prsident est de dire : on ne peut pas faire comme si ce sujet n'existait pas. Il existe et donc il faut s'en saisir, ne pas l'abandonner  d'autres, dire les choses telles qu'elles sont, dans leur complexit. Le sujet de l'immigration n'appartient pas au Front national. C'est une proccupation franaise, un sujet europe*n , nous confie le prsident de l'Assemble nationale, Richard Ferrand.


Immigration : de Chirac  Macron, les prsidents dans le pige de l'extrme droite



> Avec le risque sans cesse renouvel de hisser lextrme droite  son niveau. Mitterrand, Chirac, Sarkozy : ils sy sont tous essays. Rarement avec le succs espr. Emmanuel Macron se fait avoir comme les autres avant lui. Il a choisi un trs mauvais moteur, il ne se rend pas compte  quel point la dmarche peut crer des divisions, dit Vincent Tiberj, professeur des universits  Sciences-Po Bordeaux.


Bon par contre avant il n'y avait pas que lextrme droit qui tait contre l'immigration massive, le parti Communiste de Georges Marchais n'tait pas de droite  ce que je sache et il tait trs clairement contre l'immigration massive.
Les autres parties ne peuvent pas utiliser cette combine elle ne fonctionne pas :
Jospin avoue que  lantifascisme ntait que du thtre .



> Lionel Jospin dclare le 29 septembre 2007 sur France Culture, dans lmission  Rpliques  dAlain Finkielkraut, que * durant les annes du mitterrandisme tout antifascisme ntait que du thtre  car  il ny a jamais eu de menace fasciste .*


tre contre l'immigration massive et incontrle ce n'est pas du fascisme...

On a pas besoin de plus de migrants, donc ok ils font plus d'enfants et dans l'ancienne logique le remplacement des gnrations est importante pour augmenter la consommation et crer de la croissance, mais on est plus dans cette logique.
Mettre des gens au RSA a ne va pas tellement aider l'conomie...

Bon aprs c'est du discours de politicien comme Sarkozy, d'un ct il y a les beaux discours "on va vous en dbarrasser de ces racailles" et de l'autre on laisse la porte de l'immigration lgale grande ouverte.

----------


## Ryu2000

Crer un ennemi commun a permet de souder un peuple :
Macron appelle les Franais  "faire bloc" face "au terrorisme islamiste"
C'est la bonne vieille stratgie du bouc missaire.

Aprs lattaque de la Prfecture de police, Macron pouss  achever sa mue sur les sujets rgaliens



> En arrivant  lElyse, en 2017, Emmanuel Macron avait anticip limportance des sujets rgaliens. Lors de sa campagne, il stait interrog sur la radicalisation, le fait de  natre en France, tre Franais , et en mme temps d har la France, dtester ce quelle incarne, dtester les personnes qui nous entourent et avec qui on a grandi, au point de vouloir les dtruire .  Le cur du dbat qui est pos  notre socit, il faut le regarder en face, cest lislam , avait-il point lors dun meeting  Montpellier, en octobre 2016.
> 
> Un discours de survie
> Mais lex-ministre de lconomie na pas t lu sur une promesse dordre. Plutt de bienveillance et de renouveau. Il a vant  lesprit de conqute  davantage quune promesse de protection. La France  que jaime est ouverte , avait-il vant.
> 
>  Macron a t lu sans avoir rflchi  certaines questions. Il avait des rflexes, mais pas de rflexion , cingle un familier du pouvoir.  Depuis deux ans, nous sommes quelques-uns  se bagarrer pour que le communautarisme ne soit pas un angle mort de la Macronie, ajoute un dput de la majorit. Jaurais prfr quon ne donne pas le sentiment dtre en raction  un vnement tragique.


A lheure du dbat sur limmigration, Macron assume lhritage de Chevnement



> Depuis quelques semaines, en effet, le souvenir de ces annes dveil  la politique est brandi sans timidit  lElyse. Car lheure est venue, pour le prsident de la Rpublique, dimpulser un virage rgalien  son quinquennat. Sa rfrence  la deuxime gauche de Michel Rocard, focalise sur lconomique et le social, ne suffit plus. Place  la fermet dun Jean-Pierre Chevnement, ministre de lintrieur sous Lionel Jospin (1997-2000), houspilleur de  sauvageons , comme il qualifiait alors les mineurs dlinquants, et poil  gratter des socialistes au sujet de limmigration.

----------


## fredoche

Quel bullshit journalistique

----------


## Ryu2000

Bon c'est un vieux truc mais c'est intressant :
"S'il y a de la casse, on laisse casser" : les forces de l'ordre divises sur la gestion du 1er-Mai (02/05/2018)



> "Nous aurions d recevoir l'ordre d'intervenir bien avant"
> De nombreux reprsentants syndicaux policiers se sont pourtant tonns de ne pas avoir reu l'ordre de contrler et interpeller les casseurs en amont. David Michaux, secrtaire national de la section CRS de l'UNSA Police (Fdration autonome des syndicats de police), entend les arguments de la prfecture de police mais met des rserves quant aux ordres qui ont t donns : "lls voulaient viter les affrontements directs entre les forces de l'ordre et les manifestants. Mais il y aurait d y avoir une intervention en amont". Et pour cause : les membres des "Blacks blocs" se sont quips au vu et au su de tous les journalistes et forces de l'ordre, placs en tte du cortge. Alors qu'ils n'taient que de petits groupes pars, ils se sont regroups en un bloc de 1.200 personnes. "*La prfecture de police aurait d nous donner l'ordre d'intervenir ds ce moment-l*", commente David Michaux. Et d'ajouter : "Nous savons qui ils sont, nous savons qu'ils sont arms, nous aurions d recevoir l'ordre d'intervenir bien avant. C'est incomprhensible".


En clair les policiers reoivent l'ordre de laisser entrer les black blocs dans les manifestants, alors que ce sont des gars habill en noir qui portent des battes de Baseball et qui sont l pour casser.
De cette faon les mdias et les politiciens peuvent dcrdibiliser toutes les manifestations, ils peuvent faire l'amalgame entre manifestants et black blocs pour faire passer les manifestants pour des personnes violentes.

En plus rcent :
Manifestations : La tactique anti-black blocs des autorits critique
La Marche pour le climat  Paris infiltre par des "black blocs"
Il en parle  partir de 25 minutes et encore un peu  45 minutes :

----------


## benjani13

Rcemment je vous parlais d'un problme de vote  l'assembl nationale, o Richard Ferrand avait fait adopter un amendement, pour lequel le gouvernement avait mis un avis favorable, alors que tout dmontrait que les dputs avaient vot en majorit contre. Ce dernier n'avait pas voulu revenir sur le rsultat du vote malgr les protestations.

Dernirement, un amendement est pass  l'assembl, contre la volont du gouvernement, sur la reconnaissance de la filiation des enfants ns d'une GPA  l'tranger (mais le sujet de l'amendement n'est pas ce qui importe ici). Richard Ferrand n'a sans doute pas t assez habile cette fois pour fausser le rsultat du vote. Et bien qu' cela ne tienne, le gouvernement a forc les dputs  revoter cet amendement! L'amendement n'a pas rsist  ce tour de force et a t rejet lors de ce second vote.

Donc quand les dputs votent mal, on les fait revoter... 

https://www.lemonde.fr/societe/artic...4889_3224.html
https://www.20minutes.fr/politique/2...s-nes-etranger

----------


## fredoche

Nous ne vivons plus qu'un simulacre de dmocratie, c'est poustouflant.

Je regardais ce matin la vido de Ruffin, c'tait la dmonstration mme du fonctionnement autocratique de nos institutions, de ce gouvernement.



Quand on voit ce qui se passe en Angleterre, aux USA, bonant malant, il existe de rels contre-pouvoirs. 
En France, aucun, nous avons au cours des sicles rinstitu une monarchie absolue. Ce fameux prsident qui clamait qu'on vienne le chercher est intouchable, et il le sait trs bien.

Tout cela ne fait que justifier encore plus le mouvement des gilets jaunes, la ncessit absolue d'un  changement profond de nos institutions. Elles sont vroles, gangrenes, malades.

----------


## Gunny

http://www.leparisien.fr/faits-diver...19-8170620.php

Ironique quand mme cette histoire, la loi du silence de la police a fini par se retourner contre eux de la pire faon. En esprant que a aille dans le bon sens d'un changement de culture au sein de la police et que a ne s'arrte pas  une temporaire chasse aux sorcires islamiques (il est permis de rver).

----------


## Ryu2000

EDF : pourquoi la privatisation annonce des hausses massives du prix de llectricit​



> Et de fait, aprs une hausse de 7% en 2019, les Franais devraient  nouveau voir leur facture gonfler au 1er janvier 2020, de 3,5%  4%, soit prs de 60 euros par an pour les mnages se chauffant  l'lectricit, selon une information du Parisien. Longtemps habitus  un kilowattheure bon march, les Franais ont pu goter, depuis dix ans, aux joies de la concurrence. L o tait promise une baisse gnrale des prix, c'est au contraire un mouvement massif de hausse qui s'est produit. Selon les chiffres d'Eurostat, l'lectricit, qui tait 30% moins chre que la moyenne europenne, en 2010, ne l'tait plus que de 17% en 2016. Depuis 2010, alors que la structure de production n'a quasiment pas volu - elle reste  85% nuclaire -, le kilowattheure a progress de plus de 30%


Le prix du kWh est beaucoup trop lev  ::(:

----------


## pmithrandir

> EDF : pourquoi la privatisation annonce des hausses massives du prix de llectricit​
> 
> Le prix du kWh est beaucoup trop lev


La reflexion sur le sujet ne l'est pas en revanche...

Le parc n'a pas chang, sauf que...

les centrales sont vieillissantes et demande plus d'entretien
Post fukushima, de nouvelles normes ont t impose, qui on augmenter les prix
Le prix de llectricit cesse petit  petit d'tre subventionn

On peut en citer pleins des raisons supplmentaires...

----------


## Ryu2000

> La reflexion sur le sujet ne l'est pas en revanche...


Je ne sais pas a a l'air de se tenir ce que dit l'article de Marianne :



> Si les cots de production sont rests stables, ainsi que le cot de commercialisation, 35% de la facture en 2017, il en va tout autrement de ses deux autres composantes : *les taxes et les cots de transport*. Les premires psent  prsent prs de 35% de la facture, 30% pour les seconds. Ces deux postes se sont littralement envols, sous le mme effet : *la politique de transition nergtique vers les renouvelables, olien et solaire en tte*. Or  Hercule  envisage d'aller plus avant dans cette mutation,  travers une filiale en partie privatise (EDF  vert ). Une part accrue des taxes est en effet affecte  l'ensemble du systme de subvention des oliennes, panneaux solaires et autres travaux d'isolation thermique.


Et il y a a aussi qui se tient :
L'augmentation de 5,9% des tarifs d'lectricit d'EDF est-elle due  la concurrence ?



> Cest simplement que les oprateurs alternatifs ont des problmes daccs au nuclaire parce quils deviennent trop nombreux. Comme ils ont des problmes daccs au nuclaire, leurs cots augmentent. Et comme il faut absolument faire vivre la concurrence, il faut absolument que le march, que la concurrence survive. Alors la Commission de rgulation de lnergie dcide daugmenter le tarif rglement dEDF. *En dautres termes, on augmente les tarifs pour faire vivre la concurrence. Cest compltement fou*.


===========
Un accord sur le budget trouv dans la nuit



> Pour l'instant, le volume du budget prvu pour les 19 pays de la zone euro est limit  17 milliards d'euros, une somme comprise dans le budget total de l'UE ( 27). Un montant modique compar  l'ambition de dpart du prsident franais Emmanuel Macron qui parlait de plusieurs points de PIB de l'UE. Pour cette raison, la France souhaiterait avoir la possibilit de ressources supplmentaires (soit par des contributions individuelles de pays volontaires, soit par une taxe qui serait encore  crer, comme la Taxe sur les Transactions Financires ou TTF).


Je n'aime pas du tout l'ide de pot commun de l'UE pour se prparer  la crise (et les allemands doivent encore moins l'aimer) , cela dit j'aimerais bien voir l'UE mettre en place une taxe sur les transactions financires.

----------


## Ryu2000

Le dput LRM Thierry Solre mis en examen pour fraude fiscale



> Llu des Hauts-de-Seine est galement mis en examen pour dtournement de fonds publics et trafic dinfluence.
> (...)
> Toujours selon ce document, la socit LNA, un prestataire informatique, aurait ainsi obtenu grce  son influence, quatre marchs publics dans le dpartement des Hauts-de-Seine. Ce que les deux parties contestent. Un ancien dirigeant de la socit en question avait assur au Monde  tout en le dplorant  que malgr une rmunration substantielle de 10 000 euros par mois entre 2009 et 2011 correspondant  une mission de  consultant , M. Solre navait pas  honor sa mission et quen aucun cas, il ntait intervenu pour favoriser la socit .
> 
> Celui qui, dans la perspective des lections municipales, est devenu conseiller officieux du premier ministre, Edouard Philippe, depuis le mois de juin, est par ailleurs souponn davoir  embauch fictivement la femme de lancien dirigeant dAliapur  comme assistante parlementaire aprs son lection  lAssemble en 2012. Une socit spcialise dans la collecte et le recyclage de pneus, pour laquelle il avait t consultant entre 2003 et 2012.
> 
> Lintresse a confirm aux enquteurs le caractre fictif de cette embauche, indiquant navoir jamais travaill de faon effective pour le compte du dput. Interrog il y a plusieurs mois par Le Monde sur cette ventualit, M. Solre avait prcis quelle lavait  aid  Paris pour laborer le document de son bilan de mi-mandat quil a ensuite distribu  Boulogne-Billancourt . Selon des lments recueillis par les enquteurs, M. Solre aurait par ailleurs uvr pour permettre  la socit Aliapur dchapper  une mise sous agrment contraignante aprs une directive du ministre de lcologie visant les entreprises exerant dans ce secteur dactivit.

----------


## benjani13

Ajourd'hui des pompiers de toute la France manifestaient, voil, comme  tous les autres, la seule rponse du gouvernement:



Que protge encore la Police, ou plutt que pensent ils protger? Quand ils ont frapps des gens lambdas, des vieux, des handicap(e)s, des infirmier(e)s, maintenant des pompiers... Qui restent ils?

Ici on peut voir des pompiers forcer un barrage de CRS, sentiment de guerre civile: https://twitter.com/BBR4369/status/1184146373526065154

La police fait usage des canons  eaux sur les pompiers, triste ironie... https://twitter.com/AiphanMarcel/sta...12869148897280

Et quand ce n'est pas les canons  eau, il pleut des lacrymos sur des pompiers : https://twitter.com/Captaine_VenOm/s...98417230237697

Ici un pompier salement bless  la tte: https://twitter.com/NinaNina9344/sta...49407433920514

Ici un pompier bless  la cuisse par un LBD: https://twitter.com/EnCausee/status/1184161141989224455

Des dizaines d'autres vidos sont visibles sur twitter : https://twitter.com/search?q=%23pomp...rc=trend_click

----------


## Jipt

> Ici on peut voir des pompiers forcer un barrage de CRS, sentiment de guerre civile: https://twitter.com/BBR4369/status/1184146373526065154
> 
> La police fait usage des canons  eaux sur les pompiers, triste ironie... https://twitter.com/AiphanMarcel/sta...12869148897280
> 
> Et quand ce n'est pas les canons  eau, il pleut des lacrymos sur des pompiers : https://twitter.com/Captaine_VenOm/s...98417230237697
> 
> Ici un pompier salement bless  la tte: https://twitter.com/NinaNina9344/sta...49407433920514
> 
> Ici un pompier bless  la cuisse par un LBD: https://twitter.com/EnCausee/status/1184161141989224455
> ...


Assez, mais ASSEZ !
ASSEZ ! ! !
C'est quand qu'il aura les c0u1ll3s de dmissionner et de rentrer penaud  la maison, le Manu ?
Mais il les aura pas  ::calim2:: 

a peut pas se destituer, un prsident franais, devant tant d'ignominie ?

----------


## Gunny

Fuite d'une liste tombe de la poche d'un policier pendant une manif :




> jants a tap :
> BougnoulesBamboulasGochistesJeunsVieusAndicapetsUnfimr UnfirmisPonpisMa fameBbsPetit chats

----------


## bombseb

> Assez, mais ASSEZ !
> ASSEZ ! ! !
> C'est quand qu'il aura les c0u1ll3s de dmissionner et de rentrer penaud  la maison, le Manu ?
> Mais il les aura pas 
> 
> a peut pas se destituer, un prsident franais, devant tant d'ignominie ?


Biensur que ca peut se destituer un prsident franais.
Y'a un mec qui a mont un dossier pour a. Le problme c'est que quand on interpelle les dputs sur ce sujet, soit ils ne rpondent pas, soit ils refusent de signer (que ce soit la gauche, la droite, lextrme gauche ou lextrme droite)...

Moralit : y a t-il une opposition dans ce pays ?
Ca interroge aussi sur ltat de la dmocratie en France

Je te laisse chercher qui a mont ce dossier... Le mec le plus dteste de lextrme gauche  lextrme droite

----------


## Ryu2000

De toute faon que ce soit Macron ou une autre personne on serait plus au moins dans le mme chaos...
Si Hollande a russi  terminer son mandat, Macron peut le faire aussi.
Parce qu'ok le peuple, les infirmires, les pompiers, les policiers, les avocats, les professeurs sont dans la rue, mais a ne suffit pas  destituer LREM.
Manifestation des policiers :  Il y a trente ans ce mtier faisait rver, maintenant ce nest plus le cas 
"Pourquoi a-t-on donn des instructions pareilles ?" Pompiers et policiers s'interrogent aprs les incidents lors de la manifestation des soldats du feu
Crise  l'hpital public : un appel  manifester le 14 novembre
Rforme des retraites. Avocats, mdecins et pilotes prts  reprendre la grve le 3 fvrier
Manifestation des enseignants  Marseille : "On est l pour dnoncer la souffrance"
ducation nationale, SNCF, RATP: grves en srie contre la rforme des retraites mardi 24 septembre
Le problme vient de la crise conomique.

Il y a un sondage Prsidentielle de 2022: pensez-vous qu'Emmanuel Macron sera rlu? pour l'instant le oui l'emporte. Bon aprs c'est peut-tre pas ultra reprsentatif de l'ensemble des gens qui sont inscrits sur les listes lectorales, mais quand mme.
Peut-tre que c'est une majorit de gens dpits qui n'ont plus aucun espoir, ils sont pessimiste et ils se disent "on va se le taper 5 ans de plus".

Si a se trouve Marion Marchal va crer un parti soutenu par Eric Zemmour et Raphal Enthoven, elle va arriver au second tour contre Macron et vous allez voter Macron...

----------


## Cincinnatus

> Le problme vient de la crise conomique.


Quelle crise ? Il n'y a jamais eu autant de riches.
Plutt une perte de sens de la socit et de "croissance" des ingalits.

----------


## rawsrc

> ...snif...


J'ai not qu'il n'y avait pas de fautes  : 
BougnoulesBamboulasBbs
Comme quoi ! On n'est pas tromp sur la provenance  ::ptdr::

----------


## Cincinnatus

> J'ai not qu'il n'y avait pas de fautes  : 
> BougnoulesBamboulasBbs
> Comme quoi ! On n'est pas tromp sur la provenance


Ni 
Petits chats

Quoique 
chatons
c'est plus court. 

Pour la provenance, je propose : "ne Alpha Bte"  ::fou:: .

----------


## Ryu2000

> Quelle crise ? Il n'y a jamais eu autant de riches.


C'est pas tellement le bon critre  tudier pour savoir si il y a une crise ou pas.
Dans un sketch de Coluche :



> Il parat que *la crise rend les riches plus riches et les pauvres plus pauvres*. Je ne vois pas en quoi c'est une crise. Depuis que je suis petit, c'est comme a.


Oxfam: Les ingalits entre riches et pauvres sont un choix politique



> Pour Winnie Byanyima, directrice dOxfam International qui publie son rapport annuel sur les ingalits  loccasion du WEF, le nolibralisme conomique est  la racine des titanesques disparits de ressources entre milliardaires et milliards de pauvres. La solution: taxer davantage les ultrariches pour financer les services publics


Vous pensez srieusement qu'il n'y a pas de crise conomique ?
Il y a quand mme des signes importants :
- les tats sont surendetts
- le chmage est lev
- il y a des taux ngatifs (a n'tait jamais arriv dans l'histoire de l'humanit)
- la rcession arrive
- les banques sont en mauvaise sant

Rien n'a t rgl depuis 2008 les grosses banques ont continuer de faire de la merde.
Les petits arrangements de la Deutsche Bank avec ses "amis" chinois



> Mais la Deutsche Bank ne s'est pas contente de dpenser sans compter. Elle a aussi embauch  tour de bras les enfants de dignitaires haut placs et de responsables d'entreprises chinoises avec lesquelles elle voulait faire affaire. En tout, elle en a employ plus d'une centaine, en stage rmunr ou sous contrat. Ce filon des "fils et filles de" tait tellement important aux yeux des banquiers allemands, qu'ils taient prts, en 2010,  renvoyer des salaris "si ncessaire" pour faire de la place au rejeton d'un magnat du ptrole chinois, d'aprs un e-mail consult par la Sddeutsche Zeitung.
> 
> La banque allemande n'est pas la premire  se faire prendre la main dans le sac des petits arrangements avec des "amis" chinois. En 2013, la banque amricaine JP Morgan avait t au centre d'un scandale similaire. Un stagiaire chinois recrut par complaisance avait alors t qualifi en interne de "pire candidat de l'histoire de JP Morgan". Il avait rat ses tests d'admission et avait t jug par l'un des responsables des entretiens d'embauche comme "immature, irresponsable et peu fiable", ce qui ne l'avait pas empch de dcrocher le poste.


Bon a c'est pas trop grave encore...

Par contre a c'est mauvais signe :
Crise de liquidit : la Fed reprend ses achats d'obligations



> Moins de cinq jours plus tard, la banque centrale amricaine  annonait un programme d'injection de liquidits , d'un montant quotidien maximal de 75 milliards, et ce jusqu'au 10 octobre. Autant de mesures qui ont russi  calmer le march - les taux du repo ont t ramens autour de 1,8 % - mais pas les esprits.
> 
> Ces oprations ressemblent dj  du QE, note Stphane Do chez La Banque Postale AM. La Fed  prend en pension  des titres d'Etat comme caution, ce qui vient augmenter son bilan, et fourni des liquidits aux banques en contrepartie.  Problme : ces repo de la Fed ne durent qu'une journe. Et ils sont ponctuels, mme si le guichet restera ouvert au moins tout au long du mois d'octobre. Or la banque centrale amricaine cherche une solution de long terme.


Les grosses banques ont fait de la merde et le monde entier va payer.

----------


## Cincinnatus

> Oxfam: Les ingalits entre riches et pauvres sont un choix politique


Le titre de la publication d'Oxfam dit tout. 

Les ressources existent, l'argent existe, _les rapaces existent._ 
Je conseille la lecture de *La Scu, les vautours et moi. Les enjeux de la protection sociale*, de Richard Monvoisin et Nicolas Pinsault
cf https://www.monde-diplomatique.fr/20...AZENAVES/58384 sur la dmolition et la privatisation  pas feutrs de la Scu. Ce serait plus efficace d'avoir une scurit sociale que des centaines d'organisme*s*, mais alors comment engraisser les vautours ? Aussi bien les praticiens et les labos pharmaceutiques qui pratiquent des tarifs exorbitants que les assurances prives. Heureusement, d'autres sont honntes.

C'est un choix de socit, pas une fatalit.

 [EDIT] l aussi, comme plus bas, il manquait un 's'.  ::roll::

----------


## rawsrc

> Ni 
> Petits chats


Bah si, y'a un pt, relis bien l'original  ::lol::

----------


## Cincinnatus

> Bah si, y'a un pt, relis bien l'original


Bien vu !

Il manquait un s :



> _Petit[s] chats_


Fichu correcteur automatique naturel (cerveau) !

----------


## benjani13

> Biensur que ca peut se destituer un prsident franais.
> Y'a un mec qui a mont un dossier pour a. Le problme c'est que quand on interpelle les dputs sur ce sujet, soit ils ne rpondent pas, soit ils refusent de signer (que ce soit la gauche, la droite, lextrme gauche ou lextrme droite)...
> 
> Moralit : y a t-il une opposition dans ce pays ?
> Ca interroge aussi sur ltat de la dmocratie en France


Je m'interroge aussi. Il y a une opposition, mais je la trouve en dcalage complet avec la situation actuelle. Je vois des dputs sincres, quelques uns qui se bougent vraiment le c**, mais c'est beaucoup trop tard. Le pouvoir des dputs est bien trop faible pour faire quoique ce soit dans l'tat actuelle du pays. Je vois des dputs intressants, sincres, qui font leur discours de 5 minutes lgales  l'assembl avant de se faire couper le micro, pose leur question au gouvernement le mercredi en sachant qu'il auront du vent pour seule rponse, tentent de se faire entendre en commission en sachant que la cruche LREM qui la prside parle avec son voisin pendant ce temps l et que de toute faon le projet de loi est dj crit. Et c'est  peu prs tout. 

Puis je vois ces mme dputs qui tweetent, encore une fois de faon sincres et engage, pour dnoncer des situations x ou y, et j'ai envie de leur rpondre que si mme eux ont si peu de pouvoir que la seule chose qui leur reste c'est d'aller rler sur twitter comme le pkin moyen,  quoi servent ils? 

Est-ce qu'ils se remettent en cause? Pourquoi acceptent ils de jouer ce jeu truqu? Je ne dis pas qu'ils devraient tous dmissionner et se barrer (ou peut tre qu'il faudrait, je sais pas), mais qu'ils retournent le plateau de ce jeu truqu et se donne les moyen d'tre un vrai contre pouvoir.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Les ressources existent, l'argent existe, _les rapaces existent._


On ne peut pas continuer d'exploiter les ressources comme on le fait aujourd'hui ternellement.
Les ressources sont limites et le recyclage galement.

Quelque part ce n'est si mal qu'il y ait des ultra pauvres qui n'ont pas accs  l'hygine et  la nutrition, sinon la population mondiale exploserait alors que la surpopulation est dj un problme.
Si on gaspillait moins on pourrait nourrir tout le monde, mais est-ce que ce serait vritablement une bonne chose ?
Plus la population est lev plus elle consomme de ressource.




> Aussi bien les praticiens et les labos pharmaceutiques qui pratiquent des tarifs exorbitants que les assurances prives.


J'ai mis un  :+1:  juste pour ce passage.
Mais dans l'histoire il est arriv que des scientifiques fassent bnficier tout le monde de leur dcouverte (a doit tre une histoire de brevet dans le domaine public).
C'est pas comme les gars aux USA qui multiplient le prix des mdicaments.
Il avait augment un mdicament de 5000%... des tudiants l'ont recr pour deux dollars




> C'est un choix de socit, pas une fatalit.


Ouais mais ceux qui ont le pouvoir n'ont pas l'intention de changer les choses et les peuples ne peuvent rien y faire.
Depuis la maternelle on nous bassine avec la rvolution, on nous fait croire que c'tait un truc populaire et que a a amliorer les conditions de vie du peuple, tout est faux.
C'tait juste une passation de pouvoir de la noblesse vers la bourgeoisie, les bourgeois ne sont pas mieux que les nobles... (au moins les nobles taient attachs  la nation alors que les bourgeois sont cosmopolites)

Ceux qui ont le pouvoir vont nous laisser crever, pendant que les ultra riches seront confortablement installs.
 cause des banques on se rend vers une crise catastrophique et qui dit "crise conomique majeure" dit "guerre mondiale".

Vous pouvez tre utopiste et croire que vous pouvez changer le monde avant qu'il ne soit trop tard, je vais rester sceptique.




> Je vois des dputs sincres, quelques uns qui se bougent vraiment


T'as la liste ?

Et sinon en parlant de dputs :
Les indemnits de logement des dputs  Paris passent de 900   1 200
Bon aprs c'est vrai qu'elle fait chier cette bulle immobilire vivement qu'elle explose.

----------


## bombseb

> Je m'interroge aussi. Il y a une opposition, mais je la trouve en dcalage complet avec la situation actuelle. Je vois des dputs sincres, quelques uns qui se bougent vraiment le c**, mais c'est beaucoup trop tard. Le pouvoir des dputs est bien trop faible pour faire quoique ce soit dans l'tat actuelle du pays. Je vois des dputs intressants, sincres, qui font leur discours de 5 minutes lgales  l'assembl avant de se faire couper le micro, pose leur question au gouvernement le mercredi en sachant qu'il auront du vent pour seule rponse, tentent de se faire entendre en commission en sachant que la cruche LREM qui la prside parle avec son voisin pendant ce temps l et que de toute faon le projet de loi est dj crit. Et c'est  peu prs tout. 
> 
> Puis je vois ces mme dputs qui tweetent, encore une fois de faon sincres et engage, pour dnoncer des situations x ou y, et j'ai envie de leur rpondre que si mme eux ont si peu de pouvoir que la seule chose qui leur reste c'est d'aller rler sur twitter comme le pkin moyen,  quoi servent ils? 
> 
> Est-ce qu'ils se remettent en cause? Pourquoi acceptent ils de jouer ce jeu truqu? Je ne dis pas qu'ils devraient tous dmissionner et se barrer (ou peut tre qu'il faudrait, je sais pas), mais qu'ils retournent le plateau de ce jeu truqu et se donne les moyen d'tre un vrai contre pouvoir.


Pour moi, tout ca c'est de l'opposition de facade, "opposition controle" comme disent certains...
Tout a n'est que du thatre, avec Le Pen dans le rle du mchant pour discrditer certaines opinions.

----------


## Ryu2000

Qu'est-ce qu'il se passe ?!?! 
Le Monde a fait une vido sur les Gilets Jaunes  :8O:  :

 Gilet jaune  bless  Bordeaux : lenqute vido du  Monde  sur les circonstances dun tir de LBD contest



> Le 12 janvier 2019,  Bordeaux, aprs une charge de la police, le manifestant  gilet jaune  Olivier Beziade est gravement bless  la tte. Plong dans le coma artificiel par les pompiers, puis immobilis par 90 jours dITT, il souffre toujours dhmiplgie.
> 
> Grce  lanalyse de centaines dimages, la modlisation 3D des lieux et une quinzaine dinterviews, lenqute vido du Monde rvle comment ce manifestant a t la cible dun tir de LBD 40 dans la tte alors quil ne prsentait pas de menace, mais aussi dun jet de grenade de dsencerclement non autoris. Des images qui illustrent comment les forces de lordre ont fait usage darmes dangereuses sans respecter les principes de ncessit et de proportionnalit, ni les rgles en matire dassistance et de premiers secours.


Et il y a eu a aussi qui tait marrant :
L'homme en colre, bless  la jambe et qui insulte Emmanuel Macron dans une vido, est-il vraiment pompier ?



> Sur les rseaux sociaux, *certains internautes qui soutiennent le gouvernement et les policiers*, cherchent  dcrdibiliser lhomme de la vido en assurant quil sagit dun faux pompier. Certains prtendent galement que sa blessure serait fausse et quil serait en ralit un gilet jaune infiltr puisquon a pu le voir sur un autre clich, pris durant la manifestation.


Il y a une Murielle#stopBrexit #stopgiletsjaunes#NonauFrexit (@frenchieinlimbo) qui dit bien de la merde c'est savoureux.

----------


## Jon Shannow

Quelques nouvelles de la Macronie... en images  ::lol:: 




C'est pour rire, mais si tristement raliste !

----------


## Marco46

Ce qui est formidable avec les mdias c'est que c'est le pompier qui s'est fait tirer dessus dans une manifestation autorise sans troubles  l'ordre public qui doit s'expliquer pour des propos tenus sous le coup de la colre.

----------


## fredoche

> Qu'est-ce qu'il se passe ?!?! 
> Le Monde a fait une vido sur les Gilets Jaunes  :
> 
>  Gilet jaune  bless  Bordeaux : lenqute vido du  Monde  sur les circonstances dun tir de LBD contest
> 
> 
> Et il y a eu a aussi qui tait marrant :
> L'homme en colre, bless  la jambe et qui insulte Emmanuel Macron dans une vido, est-il vraiment pompier ?


Ce n'est pas marrant mais il faut probablement s'habituer  ce que tu trouves des qualificatifs pour chacune de tes illustrations.

Cependant merci pour cette vido du journal "le monde" qui dcrit parfaitement les faits, et dmontre  quel point nous ne sommes plus dans un tat de droit  tous les niveaux.

----------


## ABCIWEB

> Cependant merci pour cette vido du journal "le monde" qui dcrit parfaitement les faits, et dmontre  quel point nous ne sommes plus dans un tat de droit  tous les niveaux.


Et tant donn que la police des polices est galement dpendante de micron, on n'est pas prt de voir aboutir les enqutes sur les violences policires. Sinon les sanctions sont symboliques, au pire ils se font muter dans un autre service quand certains mdias qui font vraiment leur boulot arrivent  les identifier et que trop de charges psent sur eux.

En attendant castaner les dcore pour les encourager et il est soutenu  100% par son n+1. On peut pas reprocher  la bac ou aux crs de faire leur boulot en respectant les ordres venus d'en haut, mme si c'est de matraquer, de gazer et d'amputer tout ce qui bouge. Ils sont pas pays pour avoir un cerveau.

On doit s'habituer au fascisme, c'est l'objectif de micron avec la rptition des violences policires sur tout le monde, quelque soient les manifestants, quelque soient les revendications. En mme temps, j'entendais la propagande du gouvernement  la radio ces derniers jours, nous seriner toute la journe avec des gains de pouvoir d'achat comme jamais grce  sa politique. 

On tente de nous acheter avec des promesses de gain, de nous focaliser sur l'paisseur de notre porte monnaie  l'exclusion de tout autre chose et trouver ainsi une excuse  sa politique tant que l'on ne manifeste pas et que l'on reste bien tranquillement  sa place en regardant se faire massacrer les autres, tout en redoutant son propre dclassement. Et pour ne pas se faire dclasser, une seule solution, travailler plus pour le mme prix, voire moins. 

C'est magique le nofascisme, plus aucune conscience, plus aucun projet de socit ni de progrs social et le status d'esclave en prime ! Le projet nolibral par excellence.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Ce n'est pas marrant


Une des dfinitions du mot "marrant" est : Bizarre, curieux, tonnant.
Et j'ai t tonn de voir  quelle vitesse les mdias ont crit des articles pour dire que des anti gilets jaunes pro Macron se trompaient.
Ils taient l  gueuler "Ce n'est pas un vrai pompier c'est un gilet jaune !" / "Ce n'est pas une vraie blessure c'est du maquillage" et les mdias ont dit "C'est un vrai pompier et c'est une vraie blessure", a m'a surpris.
En plus il y a des liens vers des tweets d'hystrique pro Macron, pro UE. On peut bien se rendre contre  quel point ils sont nerv et nient la ralit.




> En attendant castaner les dcore pour les encourager et il est soutenu  100% par son n+1. On peut pas reprocher  la bac ou aux crs de faire leur boulot en respectant les ordres venus d'en haut, mme si c'est de matraquer, de gazer et d'amputer tout ce qui bouge. Ils sont pas pays pour avoir un cerveau.


Les forces de l'ordre vivent mal les ordres de leur hirarchie, il y a un paquet de suicides... Ils ne peuvent pas dmissionner car ils ont le prt de la maison  rembourser.

Heureusement qu'il n'y a pas un systme de CRS union-europen, sinon des allemands et des britanniques seraient envoy et ils seraient bien content de taper sur des franais.
Nord : un policier se suicide avec son arme de service



> Un policier s'est suicid lundi avec son arme de service dans le Cambrsis. Il s'agit du 53me suicide chez les policiers depuis le dbut de l'anne. Une semaine avant, un policier s'tait donn la mort en Seine-Saint-Denis.


Mettre les forces de l'ordre  bout a pourrait finir en rvolution.

----------


## fredoche

> nous seriner toute la journe avec des gains de pouvoir d'achat comme jamais grce  sa politique. 
> 
> On tente de nous acheter avec des promesses de gain, de nous focaliser sur l'paisseur de notre porte monnaie  l'exclusion de tout autre chose et trouver ainsi une excuse  sa politique tant que l'on ne manifeste pas et que l'on reste bien tranquillement  sa place en regardant se faire massacrer les autres, tout en redoutant son propre dclassement. Et pour ne pas se faire dclasser, une seule solution, travailler plus pour le mme prix, voire moins. 
> 
> C'est magique le nofascisme, plus aucune conscience, plus aucun projet de socit ni de progrs social et le status d'esclave en prime ! Le projet nolibral par excellence.


Oui 
C'est sordide et effrayant plutt.
Le peu que je capte de ces infos me sidre. J'ai vaguement entendu parler Macron il y a peu, et le ton employ comme sa voix me sidrait. Je ne le regardais pas, je lentendais simplement, et de l'entendre avec ce ton mielleux, doux, caressant, je me rendais compte  quel point il est faux. Je n'coutais pas les mots, j'entendais sa faon de parler.

Magique dis-tu ? combien de temps l'illusion peut-elle durer ?

sinon concernant le pouvoir d'achat, cette vido remet les pendules  l'heure sur une autre forme d'entourloupe :



Et le voile videmment  ::calim2::

----------


## Gunny

Les ingalits et la pauvret seraient  la hausse en France 
Mais... Mais... La hausse du pouvoir d'achat, la baisse du chmage...

Le no-libralisme est un crime contre l'humanit.

----------


## MABROUKI

> Ryu2000
> C'est pas tellement le bon critre  tudier pour savoir si il y a une crise ou pas.


Le bon critere c'est le suivant "que veut le peuple (les gens modestes,car cette notion ne recouvre ni l"lite ni les riches,malgr sa prtention) ? manger,chier et baiser"...
Il est auto suffisant ...
Actuellement c'est ce peuple l qui n'est pas entendu au propre & figur ,qu'on feint de  comprendre , mais dont on noie les proccupations considres comme futiles dans des dbats de diversion mme s'ils sont ncessaires mais pas prioritaires (mariage gay,libert des femmes, procration-pma,pga et pourquoi pas la  procration automatique  distance  et centralise,-PADC-, qui peut diminuer ou augmenter le peuple  volont) ...

Quant  faire affronter les pompiers avec les policiers anti meutes c'est une faute car les pompiers c'est lpaule droite de lpaule gauche policire (quand vous avez a mal  lpaule gauche ,vous charger le fardeau sur  lpaule  droite)...
Mais certains pourraient me rtorquer que le pire a t vit lors des manifs de policiers puisqu'on aurait pu assister  un spectacle indit: les manifestants se divisant en 2 groupes et sec chargeant l'un l'autre sous les applaudissements  nourris des gilets jaunes et de Mr Castaner,et les quolibets des partis et syndicats...

Si crise il y a c'est une crise du peuple  et "ventre qui a faim n'as pas d'oreille" ...
Chez moi l'adage dit pratiquement la mme chose "c'est l'estomac qui soutient les genoux"...contrairement aux apparences...

----------


## Ryu2000

> La hausse du pouvoir d'achat, la baisse du chmage...


L'Insee est contrainte de reconnatre que la situation se dgrade un peu, pour tre un minimum crdible. (qui a encore confiance en l'Insee ?)
Mais en ralit la situation est bien pire que ce que dit l'Insee...
L'Insee a fait croire pendant des annes que le pouvoir d'achat ne baissait pas... La formule de calcul ne reflte pas la ralit.
 ::fleche::  Un conomiste dnonce le grand mensonge du calcul du pouvoir d'achat
 ::fleche::  Comment l'Insee sous-value votre perte de pouvoir d'achat
 ::fleche::  Pourquoi le pouvoir d'achat a augment selon l'Insee et recul selon l'UFC-Que Choisir?
Pour faire baisser les statistiques du chmage il suffit de radier des chercheurs d'emplois de Pole Emploi, on peut aussi les envoyer en formation.




> Le bon critere c'est le suivant "que veut le peuple (les gens modestes,car cette notion ne recouvre ni l"lite ni les riches,malgr sa prtention) ? manger,chier et baiser"...


Hein ?!
a c'est la survie, ce n'est pas la croissance...
Avant il existait un concept c'tait "Vos enfants auront une meilleure vie que la votre" mais c'est termin, vos enfants auront une vie plus difficile que la votre.
Les gens ne veulent pas juste se loger et manger, ils doivent consommer pour combler des vides motionnels, les fans de technologie vont acheter des crans 8k, des enceintes connects et ce genre de gadget inutile, ils vont tre content 5 minutes et voil. Des femmes vont acheter plein de paires de chaussures et ce genre de chose. Le pire, pour moi, a restera ceux qui font un prt  la consommation pour partir en vacances...
Les gens ont de moins en moins les moyens de consommer (ce qui est une bonne chose pour l'environnement quelque part). Mais bon ils ne sont pas content parce que a fait moins de vacances et leur niveau de vie diminue petit  petit.

Plus a va plus les gens perdent du pouvoir d'achat (les gens n'ont plus les moyens d'aller en vacances alors Thomas Cook fait faillite).
Le chmage, les taxes et impts augmentent, les salaires stagnent (si on prend en compte l'inflation on pourrait dire que les salaires diminuent).

Pour l'histoire des emplois non pourvus :
Les gens qui ont BAC+5 refusent des offres d'emplois parce que les salaires proposs sont trop faible.
Comme les gens ont des salaires faibles ils se disent "je vais acheter une maison, comme a je ne paierais pas de loyer quand je serais en retraite, je pourrais la vendre pour payer l'EPAD, ou la vend en viager", par consquent ils ne sont plus mobile, ils ne vont pas faire 2h de route pour aller au boulot et 2h de route pour rentrer du boulot.

Une grosse crise conomique arrive. Les banques ont pris l'argent de vos comptes et de votre assurance vie avec elles ont achet des actions pourries, tout va couler pire qu'en 2008.
Vous voyez 1929 et 2008 ? Attendez vous  bien pire.

----------


## fredoche

> [...]
> ils vont tre content 5 minutes et voil. 
> [...]
> Attendez vous  bien pire.


J'attends rien moi, j'ai autre chose  foutre

Mais sinon je te rejoins pour les 5 minutes. 

Une belle nuit de plaisir est plus agrable et bien moins chre. Excellent pour la sant en plus

----------


## Ryu2000

> J'attends rien moi, j'ai autre chose  foutre


Il y a des personnes qui se prparent pour la crise, a va tre beaucoup moins dur pour eux que pour ceux qui vont se laisser surprendre.
Par exemple il y a des gens qui possdent des pices en argent, a pourrait s'avrer utile si un jour l'euro perd toute sa valeur.




> Mais sinon je te rejoins pour les 5 minutes.


Parfois les gens sont plus content juste avant d'acheter quelque chose qu'une fois qu'ils le possdent (c'est pour a qu'il vaut mieux commander que se rendre au magasin ^^, comme a on augmente le temps de l'excitation ^^).
C'est un peu comme un enfant  Nol, le 24 dcembre c'est le sommet de l'excitation, le 25 il ouvre ses cadeaux et c'est moins bien que l'anticipation.

Bref, consommer ne rend pas heureux. Il y a des femmes qui possdent une centaine de paire de chaussure et qui dpriment quand mme.
Pourquoi nous sommes folles des chaussures



> C'est le syndrome de la chaussure parfaite. Une maladie qui touche des millions de femmes dans le monde, une plaie sociale qui renfloue les caisses de la Trinit Christian Louboutin, Manolo Blanhik et Jimmy Choo, les dealers de cette drogue  talons, aussi haut que leurs prix. En France, chaque femme possde en moyenne plus de neuf *paires de souliers, selon un sondage TNS Sofres 2008 et en achte au moins 6 paires par an. Je dis bien EN MOYENNE, parce que ce serait sans compter les obsdes qui peuvent en remplir une armoire entire, *qui peuvent passer une partie ou tout leur salaire dans une seule paire d'escarpins.*


Aujourd'hui c'est triste parce que les grand parents savent que leur petits enfants auront une vie de merde, donc il se font un peu de soucis.
Les baby boomers ont eu la belle vie, les 30 glorieuses c'tait chouette.  :8-): 

Le Prince Charles inquiet pour ses petits-enfants : pourquoi ?



> Mais si le Prince Charles est heureux de sa grand-paternit, il ne reste pas moins inquiet et ose le dire, notamment, lors dun discours durant son voyage au Ghana. Quest-ce qui le tracasse tant pour ses petits-enfants ? La pollution du monde actuel dans le cadre duquel vont grandir George, Charlotte, Louis et le futur bb.  Pour le Prince Charles  cest une folie de leur lguer un monde aussi pollu, abm et dtruit. *Cest pourquoi j'appelle, notamment,  trouver une solution pour protger les ocans, car il y aura bientt une tonne de plastique pour trois tonnes de poissons dans la mer.*


80% des Franais s'inquitent pour l'avenir de leurs enfants



> Un sondage ralis dans 27 pays montre qu'un peu partout, la population estime que la situation conomique est meilleure qu'il y a dix ans. *En revanche, une majorit de sonds s'attend  une dtrioration des conditions de vie conomiques pour leurs enfants.*

----------


## fredoche

Plutt que de s'inquiter ils feraient mieux de se bouger.
Les grands-parents alias baby-boomers sont ceux qui ont croqu  pleines dents dans la plante et ses ressources et install durablement la socit de consommation qui est la notre. Et ce sont eux qui ont le pouvoir d'achat qui fait perdurer a.

Je suis un grand amoureux des jambes de ces dames, et ces jambes commencent par un pied. Alors il est pour moi difficile de critiquer  ::calim2::  Cela tant, la centaine de paires, a tient du pathologique.

Et si certaines dpriment, de toute faon, le bonheur ne s'achte pas, mme en cachet. Il suffit de regarder le soleil se lever le matin, ou voir des gosses s'amuser, contempler la vie autour de soi. Tout a ne cote rien, et peut nous remplir de joie.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Les grands-parents alias baby-boomers sont ceux qui ont croqu  pleines dents dans la plante et ses ressources


Ils n'avaient pas le pouvoir de dcision, ils se sont laisser porter. Ils ne sont responsable de rien.
Et les jeunes d'aujourd'hui polluent probablement plus, parce qu'ok peut-tre que la Citroen BX consommait 11L/100 km dans les annes 80, mais les jeunes d'aujourd'hui prennent l'avion et achtent plein de choses qui ont t produit en Chine. (smartphone, tablette, pc portable, etc).
Les gens n dans les annes 50 ne vivaient pas tous dans le luxe... C'est juste que les salaires augmentaient et ils ont eu petit  petit accs  llectromnager.
Il y avait du boulot partout, a devait tre motivant, aujourd'hui on est dans une priode dprimante et a va bien empirer dans les annes  venir.




> Je suis un grand amoureux des jambes de ces dames, et ces jambes commencent par un pied.


Je disais juste qu'on achte tous des choses qui n'ont pas de sens pour quelqu'un d'autre.
Par exemple il y a des gens qui mettent 35 000 dans une Audi ou une BMW...
Il y a des gens qui mettent 1500/2000 dans un PC un bureau (a va...)  ::whistle:: .




> Et si certaines dpriment, de toute faon, le bonheur ne s'achte pas, mme en cachet.


Consommer a soulage peut-tre pendant un moment, c'est peut-tre comme un petit fix d'hrone.

----------


## Mdinoc

> Ils n'avaient pas le pouvoir de dcision, ils se sont laisser porter. Ils ne sont responsable de rien.


De nos jours, les baby-boomers tendent  tre responsables de voter massivement  droite. Du moins, aux US.

----------


## Ryu2000

Pffff gauche, droite, c'est deprecated.
De toute faon jeune ou vieux, au final tout le monde vote LREM  ::pleure:: 

Les seniors et retraits ont largement vot Macron au second tour



>

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Pffff gauche, droite, c'est deprecated.
> De toute faon jeune ou vieux, au final tout le monde vote LREM 
> 
> Les seniors et retraits ont largement vot Macron au second tour


Ryu, le second tour n'est pas pertinent !  ::roll::

----------


## fredoche

> Les seniors et retraits ont largement vot Macron au second tour


bah c'est ce que dit Medinoc les baby-boomers votent  droite.

C'est pas parce qu'il fait la PMA qu'il est de gauche hein. C'est le genre de truc qui n'a pas de parti. Tu me diras les privatisations aussi  ::calim2:: 

Comprend cher Ryu que malgr ce que te serinent tes grands maitres en pense de l'UPR ou que sais-je, la gauche tout du moins, a a du sens, beaucoup de sens, et c'est plus que jamais d'actualit. 

Prserver l'humain, sa dignit, son bien-tre en socit, l'galit, la fraternit, la solidarit, la libert (sous toutes ses formes), la plante, l'ducation, la sant, le progrs partag par tous, c'est plus que jamais d'actualit

----------


## fredoche

> Ryu, le second tour n'est pas pertinent !


oui au second tour tout les votes exprims ont t  droite de toute faon

A moins que le RN soit de gauche

----------


## ABCIWEB

> Magique dis-tu ? combien de temps l'illusion peut-elle durer


Il n'y a rien de magique, bien sr c'tait une provocation sordide tout comme l'est le discours nolibral. 

Cela dit, c'tait quand mme un tour de magie de faire croire que la diminution des allocations logements pouvait faire baisser les loyers par exemple. Que se passe-t-il en attendant pour ceux qui en ont besoin ? Peu importe, certains trouvent que cette "thorie" se justifie  elle mme, tant qu'on leur suggre quelque part que cela pourrait leur profiter. Mme si pratiquement on a jamais observ que cela fonctionnait dans les pays qui l'on fait avant nous, peu importe. Mme si cela fait des dgts chez les plus pauvres, peu importe. On peut tout excuser pour peu qu'on espre y trouver un bnfice, l'esprit critique disparait en mme temps que la conscience, comme par magie avec le no foacisme.




> *L'individu* ne peut pas tre la source de lgitimit dans la socit.
> 
> *Seul l'intrt personnel* est lgitime.
> Seuls les groupements d'intrts sont lgitimes.


Malheureusement, cela peut durer longtemps car la destructuration de la socit et de la solidarit accrot la vulnrabilit et la prcarit, de sorte que chacun pense que son salut est dans la dfense de ses intrts immdiats, quoi qu'il en cote aux autres. C'est donc un cercle vicieux qu'il suffit d'alimenter par des fatalits comme la mondialisation, initialement vendue comme tant profitable  tout le monde, le temps de faire les rformes, puis maintenant revendique comme invitable, comme si la loi de la jungle tait indispensable pour faire des changes avec d'autres pays.

Et c'est toujours le mme principe, si cela ne fonctionne pas bien, voire pas du tout, c'est parce qu'il n'y en a pas assez, il faut toujours plus de drgulation, toujours plus de rformes nolibrales et d'enrichissement des milliardaires pour satisfaire la thorie du ruissellement. Mais les plus riches ne sont jamais assez riches pour que a dborde, il faut toujours plus de sacrifices.

C'est quand mme magique, non, de trouver 20% de l'lectorat sensible  ce discours et une bonne majorit se prcipiter au second tour en pensant dfendre des valeurs morales ? La magie du fascisme c'est a. Mais on est bien d'accord, c'est de la magie noire.

La magie blanche, serait de faire comprendre aux individus qu'ils ne se rsument pas  leurs seuls intrts personnels. La socit de consommation fait tout pour les loigner de ce minimum de conscience, de mme que les violences policires rptes et assumes par le gouvernement, une justice expditive et la destruction de nos droits. Cette prise de conscience se fera peut-tre autrement par le biais de l'cologie et du drglement climatique qu'il est plus difficile d'ignorer. 

Concernant l'aspect politique, l'urgence absolue est de sortir de cette cinquime rpublique qui n'a aucun contre pouvoir. De Gaulle avait dit qu'il n'en profiterait pas pour se transformer en dictateur, et mme s'il n'a pas toujours t exemplaire durant son mandat, il a nanmoins organis un rfrendum pour voir si les franais le suivaient toujours, ce qui a entrain sa dmission. Nous n'en sommes plus l, loin s'en faut. La France et les franais sont le dernier souci des proccupations du banquier qui exerce son pouvoir dictatorial au seul service de ses commanditaires. Il faut jeter cette cinquime rpublique de toute urgence, avec le kk dangereux, prtentieux et son go boursouffl de pr ado qui la dirige actuellement.

----------


## Ryu2000

Le PS tait au pouvoir de 2012  2017 et c'tait pas tellement diffrent d'aujourd'hui... Peut-tre que Macron est plus nergique qu'Hollande, mais c'est globalement la mme ligne... D'ailleurs Macron a t ministre sous Hollande...
D'aprs moi vous pouvez lire Melenchon si vous voulez, a ne changera rien... Quoi qu'il se radicalise pas mal, il a mme critiqu le Crif une fois en mars 2018 (il faut tre compltement kamikaze pour oser critiquer le Crif) :



> "Nous navons peur de personne. Nessayez pas de nous faire baisser les yeux. Peine perdue. Je voudrais dire au Crif que cela commence  bien faire. Les balayages avec le rayon paralysant qui consiste  traiter tout le monde dantismite ds quon a laudace de critiquer laction dun gouvernement, cest insupportable, nous en avons assez. La Rpublique, cest le contraire des communauts agressives qui font la leon au reste du pays."


Bon on va dire que le PS n'est pas vraiment de gauche donc il reste :
- Nouveau Parti anticapitaliste
- Lutte ouvrire
- La France insoumise
- Europe cologie ( mon avis EELV c'est comme LREM)
Peut-tre que le sauveur de la gauche va revenir :
2022 : Besancenot, un messie pour la gauche de la gauche ?

Je vais citer Didier Super (j'en ai rien  foutre et manipuler nous mieux) :



> La crise financire des fois a fait un peu peur
> Mais j'en ai rien  foutre
> On a construit l'Union europenne pour faire un pays
> d'chmeurs
> J'en ai rien  foutre
> *On a gagn les lections mais on s'ra quand mme du*
> J'en ai rien  foutre
> Les chinois dominent le monde alors que tout le monde accuse
> les juifs
> J'en ai rien  foutre





> On est perdu, on croit plus rien
> Mme les vieux ils ont capt
> *Qu'en fait notre prsident c'est pas lui qui dirige vraiment
> Que nos vrais chefs, c'est des banquiers qui ont russit mieux que lui
> Et c'est pour a droite ou gauche, et bah non a reste  droite*
> Tout le monde sait qu'on gagne les lections comme on vend des yaourts
> Simplement en passant,  la tl tous les jours
> Mme ma mre elle a capt que la crise n'existe pas
> Que c'est l'invention de certains gros riches
> ...


J'ai aucune confiance dans la dmocratie franaise, je ne pense qu'on va sauver le pays en lisant quelqu'un... (cela dit ce serait marrant que Jacques Cheminade ou Jean Lassalle prenne le pouvoir)

===



> C'est pas parce qu'il fait la PMA qu'il est de gauche


Je ne vois pas en quoi ce serait de gauche... (c'est du socital pas du social)
L'histoire de la PMA c'est la suite logique :
1. Mariage Homosexuel
2. PMA pour les lesbiennes
3. GPA pour les hommes homosexuels (GPA a va finir en usine  bb, c'est un gros truc libral "tout peut s'acheter")

Ils ont dit : "Maintenant que les lesbiennes peuvent se marier entre-elles, elles devraient avoir accs  la PMA comme les couples htrosexuel".
Ensuite ce sera : "Comme les lesbiennes peuvent crer un enfant, a devrait galement tre le cas pour les hommes homosexuels". (bon a va peut-tre prendre plus de 10 ans, si des "progressistes" comme Hollande et Macron sont au pouvoir)
Le mariage homosexuel finira forcment par amener la PMA et la GPA, donc les usines  bbs, comme disait Pierre Berger :  Louer son ventre pour faire un enfant ou louer ses bras pour travailler  l'usine, quelle diffrence ? .
Pour ces gens la, tout peut s'acheter et se vendre.

====
Bref, tout ce que je disais que c'est que les grand parents sinquitent pour la vie de leur petits enfants, parce qu'ils voient la crise arriver, ils voient le pouvoir d'achat diminuer, ils voient le chmage augmenter.
L'avenir s'annonce plutt sombre.
Mais aprs chaque grande crise, a va un peu mieux pour les survivants.
C'est un peu comme la vgtation aprs une ruption volcanique  ::P:

----------


## Ryu2000

Les gens de Mayotte en on plein le dos de l'immigration clandestine.
"Paris se moque de nous" :  Mayotte, la population attend d'Emmanuel Macron des gestes forts sur l'immigration



> Lopration a t baptise "Shikandra", du nom dun poisson qui mord quand on sapproche de lui. "Shikandra"  Mayotte, ce sont dsormais neuf bateaux intercepteurs contre quatre avant, davantage de surveillance arienne, des forces mises en commun, police de lair et des frontires, de la gendarmerie, et de la lgion trangre. En dplacement quatre jours outre-mer, Emmanuel Macron vient vanter, mardi 22 octobre, ce dispositif pour mieux lutter contre l'immigration illgale dans le dpartement.


Il y a beaucoup trop de comoriens, il faut faire quelque chose :
Mayotte: 48% de la population est trangre



> Prs d'un habitant sur deux est de nationalit trangre, soit 48% de la population totale. 95% de ces trangers sont Comoriens, a annonc aujourd'hui le chef du service rgional de l'Insee, Jamel Mekkaoui.

----------


## fredoche

> Il y a beaucoup trop de comoriens, il faut faire quelque chose :


Tirer  vue non ?

Mayotte est une ile des Comores. Il y a trop de Comoriens dis-tu ?

----------


## Ryu2000

> Tirer  vue non ?


Malheureusement c'est interdit...




> Il y a trop de Comoriens dis-tu ?


Ben c'est ce que disent les gars de Mayotte.



> En 2017, "les trois quarts des bbs ns  Mayotte avaient une mre trangre, *trs majoritairement de nationalit comorienne*". L'Insee note galement que la fcondit est "prs de 2 fois plus leve pour les femmes nes  l'tranger", soit 6 enfants par femme contre 3,5 pour celles nes  Mayotte. L'Insee note des "flux migratoires importants vers et depuis Mayotte" entre 2012 et 2017, puisque sont arrivs dans l'le "32.500 personnes natives de l'tranger", tandis qu'en sont reparties "25.900 natives de l'le", notamment les 18-24 ans. Au final, le solde migratoire s'tablit  "5.600 arrives de plus que de dparts en cinq ans", soit plus de 1.100 personnes non originaires du territoire supplmentaires par an.


Il faudrait peut-tre enlever le droit du sol en France.

Il y a trop d'immigration clandestine :
" Si les Comoriens mettaient autant d'nergie pour dvelopper leur pays comme ils le font pour rclamer Mayotte, les les de la lune seraient les plus florissantes" COMADEP



> Mayotte, le 101 dpartement franais dans l' ocan indien, est en ce moment secou par une grve gnrale contre *linscurit et limmigration clandestine*. Les Mahorais estiment tre les oublis de la rpublique franaise qui a laiss faire, *plongeant Mayotte dans une inscurit totale*. Aujourdhui, *certains Mahorais estiment que 50% de la population de lle est clandestine* avec 10000 naissances par an,  plaant la maternit de Mamoudzou en premire position de toutes les maternits dEurope.
> Pour eux, il sagit dune immigration sans prcdent dans ce petit dpartement qui est le seul dpartement convoit par une autre puissance, lUnion des Comores. Dailleurs, cette dernire refuse daccueillir ses ressortissants expulss de Mayotte, crant une crise diplomatique entre les 2 pays.


Macron avait fait une blague  l'poque.
"Le kwassa-kwassa pche peu, il amne du Comorien !": la blague maladroite de Macron

----------


## Ryu2000

C'est trs bien que les agriculteurs se plaignent mais le problme vient de l'UE donc a ne sert  rien de s'en prendre  Macron :
 Macron doit rpondre aux milliers de paysans franais  : devant les prfectures, les agriculteurs manifestent  nouveau



> Pour les agriculteurs, les motifs de crispation sont nombreux : agribashing ou dconsidration du monde agricole et de ses pratiques, surtranspositions de rglements europens, accords de libre-change, retards de paiement des aides europennes.


Si on avait le droit de faire du protectionnisme, on paierait les rcoltes plus cher, les agriculteurs gagneraient beaucoup plus sans toucher d'aide.
Malheureusement il y a de la concurrence dloyale avec des pays comme la Hongrie... (a cote moins cher de produire en Hongrie qu'en France)
Pour devenir comptitive la France va devoir s'aligner sur la Hongrie...

===
Si a continue comme a, a va finir en grve gnrale :
Bataille juridique autour de la  grve surprise  de la SNCF
Les laboratoires de biologie en grve pour trois jours ds ce mardi
Nice : Lasss des agressions, les agents verbalisateurs sont en grve ce mardi
L'pidmie de grve gagne la clinique de L'Union

----------


## David_g

> Malheureusement c'est interdit...
> 
> Il faudrait peut-tre enlever le droit du sol en France.


 ::roll::  allez je vais partir sur l'ide que c'est de l'humour.

----------


## fredoche

> Ben c'est ce que disent les gars de Mayotte.


Un peu comme si les franais disaient qu'il y a trop de cons en France

suivez mon regard  ::roll::

----------


## Ryu2000

a fait longtemps que les franais qui vivent  Mayotte se plaignent de l'immigration clandestine.
Ces clandestins cotent cher, en plus ils remplissent les prisons...
L'immigration clandestine massive c'est toujours un problme quand a arrive. Ce n'est jamais une bonne nouvelle d'tre envahie d'trangers. (sauf si on bosse dans un htel ^^)

----------


## Cincinnatus

> Ces clandestins cotent cher, en plus ils remplissent les prisons...


Suffit de ne pas les y enfermer. Je ne pense pas qu'ils y viennent de leur plein gr  ::aie:: .

Jusqu'en 1975 l'ensemble des Comores taient franaises, enfin, pas comme la mtropole, faut pas dconner. Comme disait Coluche, certains sont plus gaux que d'autres.

----------


## MABROUKI

> RYU2000
> L'Insee note galement que la fcondit est "prs de 2 fois plus leve pour les femmes nes  l'tranger", soit 6 enfants par femme contre 3,5 pour celles nes  Mayotte


Bref  c'est l'invasion rampante,en catimini ..On dirait qi'ils sont fidles au message divin "croissez et multipliez-vous" ...
Traduit en langage contemporain: migrez clandestinement et multipliez-vous, votre salut est l...
Moralit  : la dermographie pullulante est une un cheval de Troie...

----------


## ABCIWEB

> Le PS tait au pouvoir de 2012  2017 et c'tait pas tellement diffrent d'aujourd'hui. Peut-tre que Macron est plus nergique qu'Hollande, mais c'est globalement la mme ligne... D'ailleurs Macron a t ministre sous Hollande...
> ...
> Bon on va dire que le PS n'est pas vraiment de gauche.


Quand on met des points de suspension, c'est pour suggrer de dvelopper l'ide pour trouver sa propre conclusion. Hors il n'y a rien  chercher ni  dvelopper puisque comme tu l'a dis toi-mme quelques lignes plus bas, Hollande n'est non seulement pas "vraiment" de gauche mais il n'a fait qu'appliquer une politique nolibrale, avec la destruction du code du travail et les dizaines de milliards de cadeaux fiscaux faits chaque anne aux multinationales. 

Cadeaux annoncs avec les termes "Pacte de responsabilit" par Hollande pour faire un minimum d'enfumage, puis augments et transforms par Macron en baisse de charges prennes. Il n'est plus question de responsabilit ni de juger de l'effet rel de ces cadeaux, et l'on n'aura plus  se poser la question de leur renouvellement tous les ans puisqu'elles ont t transformes en baisse de charges. 

Baisse des charges qui s'accentuera encore et toujours avec un taux d'imposition de 25% sur les socits  l'horizon 2022, pour s'aligner sur le moins disant des autres pays. Trump a fait pass les taxes sur les socits de 35%  21% par exemple. Et il y a encore du grain  moudre pour s'aligner sur les 12.5% de l'Irlande. On voit partout  travers le monde, le lobby des multinationales entrain de pomper toutes les ressources des tats, et donc des citoyens qu'ils ranonnent d'un autre ct en faisant du chantage  l'emploi pour diminuer leurs droits. 

Pas tonnant que le budget soit difficile  quilibrer quand l'tat perd ainsi des dizaines et des dizaines de milliards par an comme source de revenus. Et pas tonnant non plus qu'on stigmatise  telle ou telle catgorie de la population pour mieux dtourner l'attention, et nous dire ensuite que ce sont les peuples qui vivent au dessus de leur moyens. Il est plus tonnant par contre qu'un trop grand nombre d'lecteurs se laisse encore berner. Le foutage de gueule est tellement vident et grossier que je peine  comprendre. 

Enfin si j'ai des lments de rponse: le bourrage de crne, encore et toujours le bourrage de crne qui fait que certaines personnes prennent pour acquis de fausses informations sur lesquelles elles n'ont jamais exerc la moindre critique, car tellement entendu que cela parat vident. La guerre de tous contre tous induite par les techniques de gouvernance nofascistes qui instaure un tat d'urgence permanent incompatible avec le calme et le temps ncessaire pour se documenter et avoir une rflexion pose. Le bombardement d'actualits incessantes qui fait que notre attention n'arrive plus  se focaliser assez longtemps, ni  faire du tri. La religion de la performance base sur la mesure de la rapidit au dtriment de la qualit et des rsultats  moyens/long terme. 

Au final tout est focalis sur l'action, donc tout se mlange et tout se vaut, le bien et le mal, il n'y a plus de valeurs. La morale devient encombrante, donc obsolte. Pourquoi rflchir et passer pour un marginal inutile et ennuyeux, c'est une perte de temps et contre productif. Pris dans ce tourbillon, l'homme "moderne" devient bte  pleurer et finit par accuser les victimes, les gilets jaunes, les grvistes, les chmeurs, ou encore les fonctionnaires qui travaillent pour eux, et les immigrs bien entendu. 

Et les escrocs d'en haut se frottent les mains. Aussi longtemps que les victimes se battent entre elles, le bourreau peu continuer tranquillement son festin.




> D'aprs moi vous pouvez lire Melenchon si vous voulez, a ne changera rien...


Mlenchon (Montebourg galement) avait au moins une proposition intressante qui tait d'en finir avec la cinquime rpublique. Le gros avantage d'un gouvernement qui doit faire des alliances pour voter les lois, en plus d'une dmocratie plus reprsentative, est de mieux connatre le comportement des diffrents partis. Ils pourraient moins se cacher et nous pourrions voter en meilleure connaissance de cause.

----------


## Gunny

Emmanuel Macron  Mayotte.  La France, cest la scurit 
Moi qui croyait que la France c'tait libert, galit, fraternit...

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Hollande n'a fait qu'appliquer une politique nolibrale, avec la destruction du code du travail


Un petit dessin pour en parler...  :;):

----------


## halaster08

> Emmanuel Macron  Mayotte.  La France, cest la scurit 
> Moi qui croyait que la France c'tait libert, galit, fraternit...


En mme temps elle est un peu vieillotte cette devise, pourquoi ne pas la remplacer ?
Je propose: "Scurit, LBD, manifestant mutil"

----------


## Cincinnatus

> Emmanuel Macron  Mayotte.  La France, cest la scurit 
> Moi qui croyait que la France c'tait libert, galit, fraternit...


Pour l'galit, nouvel exemple : il est prvu de rviser la carte judiciaire et supprimer des juges d'instruction traitant moins de 50 dossiers par an. Sauf que le ministre de la Justice est "preneur d'une runion avec [un conseiller du Premier Ministre] et les experts des lections municipales de LaREM" pour avoir une ide des communes o il faudrait diffrer l'annonce des changements de la carte judiciaire, d'aprs le Canard Enchan du jour.
En gros, si les lecteurs sont pour Macron ou pourraient l'tre, on garde le juge, si c'est rp, on dgage le juge d'instruction. 

Et les justiciables ? LaREM s'en fiche compltement.

----------


## Cincinnatus

> "Scurit, LBD, manifestant mutil"


Ou plutt : 
"*IN*Scurit, LBD, manifestant *mutil*"

----------


## Ryu2000

> Quand on met des points de suspension, c'est pour suggrer de dvelopper l'ide pour trouver sa propre conclusion.


Les points de suspension ont plusieurs significations :
Points de suspension
Je les utilise souvent pour vouloir dire "etc" (et du coup c'est un peu comme un plonasme parce que j'cris  etc... , c'est redondant), et sinon pour symboliser un silence, ou pour faire un raccourci parce qu'on peut rarement faire des listes exhaustives, ou pour reprsenter l'hsitation.




> Mlenchon (Montebourg galement) avait au moins une proposition intressante qui tait d'en finir avec la cinquime rpublique.


Melenchon est grill pour l'instant et je ne connais pas vraiment Montebourg, mais admettons que LFI prenne le pouvoir :
- rien n'assure que le parti tiendra cette promesse
- rien n'assure que leur sixime rpublique sera meilleure que la prcdente
- de toute faon il nous reste peu de souverainet, donc on ne peut pas faire des miracles
Mais ce serait chouette de diviser les pouvoirs : excutif, lgislatif, judiciaire, mdiatique, bancaire. Peut-tre que la Rpublique est un mauvais systme et qu'il faut inventer autre chose, bon sinon on peut faire une sixime rpublique, une septime rpublique, etc.

Melenchon proposait de sortir des traits et de mettre la pression sur l'UE, il voulait un peu faire du chantage "On est la France, on est presque la sixime puissance mondiale, l'UE doit nous couter".
Alors que a ne fonctionne pas comme a...
C'est un peu comme quand Macron a propos Sylvie Goulard, elle a plein de casseroles, il y a des pays du Nord qui ne tolrent pas les lus corrompus, il y a des pays de l'Est qui voulaient se venger parce qu' une poque ils ont propos des candidats au poste de commissaire europen et la France a vot contre.
Macron et Melenchon pensent que que les autres pays se plieront  la volont de la France, alors que pas du tout. Il y a plein de pays de l'UE qui dtestent Macron. La France ne dirige pas l'UE, certains politiciens ont du mal  intgrer cette information.




> Moi qui croyait que la France c'tait libert, galit, fraternit...


Ouais ben l en loccurrence il faut faire quelque chose contre l'immigration lgale et illgale, Mayotte est compltement asphyxi.
Mayotte : pourquoi l'immigration est un sujet explosif sur l'archipel



> Reste que sur place, la prsence d'trangers, en situation lgale ou non, a fait natre de vives tensions entre les habitants. Certains natifs de Mayotte accusent les migrants d'tre la cause de tous les maux et s'organisent pour les expulser, les dloger ou les intercepter lors de leur arrive sur les plages. Une dynamique favorable au Rassemblement national : *aux dernires lections europennes, prs d'un suffrage exprim sur deux (45,56%) s'est port sur la liste porte par Jordan Bardella*.


Et l je ne pense pas qu'il y a moyen de faire comme aux USA et en Australie pour dissuader les clandestins de venir.
Il y a beaucoup trop d'trangers  Mayotte, il faut dfendre les frontires.

====
On ne peut plus rien dire :
Essonne: le pompier bless, et qui insultait Macron dans une vido, suspendu par sa hirarchie



> Un pompier bless lors d'une manifestation des soldats du feu la semaine dernire, et qui insultait Emmanuel Macron dans une vido publie sur Twitter, a t suspendu  titre conservatoire, ce mardi, par sa hirarchie.


Normalement dans une dmocratie t'as le droit d'insulter ton prsident, c'est la base... (silence)
Dictature = "Ferme la !"
Dmocratie = "Cause toujours !"
Donc en principe on a le droit de causer !

====
Edit : parfois c'est intressant de mettre des news ensemble :
Les dputs votent l'talement de la baisse des APL
Les dputs augmentent leur indemnit de logement de 33 %

----------


## fredoche

> Pour l'galit, nouvel exemple : il est prvu de rviser la carte judiciaire et supprimer des juges d'instruction traitant moins de 50 dossiers par an. Sauf que le ministre de la Justice est "preneur d'une runion avec [un conseiller du Premier Ministre] et les experts des lections municipales de LaREM" pour avoir une ide des communes o il faudrait diffrer l'annonce des changements de la carte judiciaire, d'aprs le Canard Enchan du jour.
> En gros, si les lecteurs sont pour Macron ou pourraient l'tre, on garde le juge, si c'est rp, on dgage le juge d'instruction. 
> 
> Et les justiciables ? LaREM s'en fiche compltement.


Les juges d'instruction sont des magistrats indpendants, ils ne sont pas aux ordres. Ils sont depuis longtemps des cailloux dans les chaussures de politiques

----------


## David_g

> Les juges d'instruction sont des magistrats indpendants, ils ne sont pas aux ordres. Ils sont depuis longtemps des cailloux dans les chaussures de politiques


L'indpendance du parquet tant  l'origine dans le programme de Macron d'ailleurs (je connais des procureurs qui attendaient cela avec impatience).

----------


## halaster08

Il s'avre que les "cadeaux" offert par le gouvernement aux gilets jaunes fin de l'anne sont en fait empoisonns:
https://www.liberation.fr/france/201...a-secu_1759231
C'est quand mme incroyable, le peu que l'tat accepte de donner aux pauvres, il arrive quand mme  le reprendre juste aprs ...
On notera quand mme que certains dputs marcheurs ont vot contre.

A quand la mme chose avec l'argent gnreusement donner aux grands patrons et aux actionnaires ?

----------


## Jon Shannow

> C'est quand mme incroyable, le peu que l'tat accepte de donner aux pauvres, il arrive quand mme  le reprendre juste aprs ...
> 
> A quand la mme chose avec l'argent gnreusement donner aux grands patrons et aux actionnaires ?


A mais c'est la mme chose. Le "beaucoup" donn aux riches, ce sont bien les pauvres qui le paient...  ::aie::

----------


## Ryu2000

l'poque la commission europenne n'avait pas apprci que Macron fasse des "cadeaux" aux Gilets Jaunes :
 Gilets jaunes  : les choix de Macron inquitent Berlin et Bruxelles (11/12/2018)



> Sous le titre  Le prsident fait de la France la nouvelle Italie , Olaf Gersemann, le chef du service conomique du quotidien conservateur Die Welt, a sonn, mardi matin, une trs lourde charge contre M. Macron.  La raction du prsident franais  la foule en jaune doit dclencher la sonnette dalarme  Berlin. *Emmanuel Macron nest plus un partenaire pour sauver lEurope et la zone euro, mais un facteur de risque.* 
> 
> Horrifi du cot des mesures annonces, le quotidien du groupe Axel Springer estime que la France  va bientt de nouveau dpasser les 3 % de dficit fixs par le trait de Maastricht . Selon Die Welt,  *la France, qui a pourtant le potentiel de contester  lAllemagne sa place de leader conomique de lEurope, est maintenant menace de rejoindre lItalie en troisime classe* .
> 
> Moins virulente dans le ton, la Sddeutsche Zeitung a ragi avec la mme inquitude  lallocution du chef de lEtat.  *Macron sacrifie ses objectifs sur lautel des gilets jaunes* , titrait, ds lundi soir, le grand quotidien munichois de centre-gauche.  La crdibilit en matire budgtaire : telle devait tre la marque de fabrique dEmmanuel Macron vis--vis de ses partenaires europens. Voil maintenant que, face  la dure protestation des gilets jaunes contre sa politique conomique, le prsident franais renonce  sa politique de rduction des dficits , dplore la Sddeutsche Zeitung.


Bon l ce sont des mdias allemands mais la commission europenne tait galement due.

Au Conseil europen, lombre des Gilets jaunes plane sur Macron



> Car la facture de la sortie de crise est onreuse. Le cot de l'augmentation de 100 euros pour les salaris rmunrs au smic, la dfiscalisation des heures supplmentaires ou l'annulation d'une hausse de la CSG pour une partie des retraits est ainsi valu, selon les estimations,  environ 10 milliards d'euros. *Des chiffres scruts de prs  Bruxelles o le Franais pourrait bien avoir  s'expliquer sur le drapage du dficit budgtaire,  environ 3,4 % du Produit intrieur brut (PIB) pour 2019, contre une prvision initiale de 2,8 %.*


====
L'UE va vraiment trs mal, la preuve :
La France tire la croissance de la zone euro



> Pousse par les mesures fiscales  destination des mnages, la France affiche pour la premire fois depuis six ans une croissance suprieure  la moyenne de la zone euro.


Si avec 1,3% t'es le meilleur de l'UE, c'est mauvais signe ^^
C'est comme tre le major de la classe avec un 4/20  ::ptdr::

----------


## ABCIWEB

> Melenchon est grill pour l'instant et je ne connais pas vraiment Montebourg, mais admettons que LFI prenne le pouvoir :
> - rien n'assure que le parti tiendra cette promesse
> - rien n'assure que leur sixime rpublique sera meilleure que la prcdente


Arrtes un peu de rpondre du tac au tac, sans rflchir. Si un parti politique est lu sur le projet de changer de rpublique il ne pourra pas faire autrement. C'est une tape importante et tangible de la dmocratie.  Cela suppose un calendrier, de nouvelles lections qui seront annonces  l'avance dans le programme prsidentiel. Ce n'est pas une promesse que l'on peut dtourner aussi facilement que le "en mme temps social et libral" de Macron qui s'est transform en "exclusivement ultralibral".

Et si l'on fait une sixime rpublique c'est pour amliorer la prcdente. La cinquime est monarchique et n'a aucun contre pouvoir, il n'est pas difficile de faire mieux. Dj Mitterrand dans son livre "Le coup d'tat permanent" dnonait: 



> "...l'utilisation de provocateurs, la multiplication des bavures et brutalits policires, les officines en tous genres (comme le SAC et les rseaux Foccart), les tribunaux d'exception (Haut Tribunal militaire, remplac par une Cour militaire de justice puis par la Cour de sret de l'tat, cette dernire ayant t supprime ds l't 1981 par la gauche), le mpris du Conseil constitutionnel et du Conseil d'tat, ou encore le recours abusif au dlit d'offense au chef de l'tat."


Les noms ont changs mais la pratique reste la mme. Les provocateurs sont plus que jamais d'actualit. Il ne faut pas trop s'tonner qu'aucun tir de LBD n'ait atteint des Black Block par exemple. Non pas qu'ils soient tous des agents provocateurs, mais parce que la police a probablement peur de faire une bavure en tirant sur l'un des leur dissimul dans le camp d'en face. 

Une mesure simple pour responsabiliser les politiques serait de rendre la police des polices indpendante du pouvoir. Aucun dmocrate ne peut tre contre cette mesure.

Le recours plus frquent  des rfrendums (un peu comme en Suisse) serait aussi probablement acceptable par le plus grand nombre. En plus de faire contre pouvoir, cela permettrait aux lecteurs de se sentir plus concerns par la politique.

Je ne cite que ces deux propositions, mais elles sont fondamentales car on constate aujourd'hui qu'elles font cruellement dfaut dans la cinquime rpublique et comment les politiques en profitent pour installer une dictature n'ayant que l'apparence d'une dmocratie.




> - de toute faon il nous reste peu de souverainet, donc on ne peut pas faire des miracles
> ...Peut-tre que la Rpublique est un mauvais systme et qu'il faut inventer autre chose, bon sinon on peut faire une sixime rpublique, une septime rpublique, etc.


Si tu pouvais nous pargner tes arguments bullshit qui consistent  contredire simplement pour le plaisir de contredire, tu gagnerais en pertinence, et tu nous reposerait un peu. Ce comportement enfantin qui consiste  rpondre  n'importe quel prix avec des rponses automatiques passe partout, est le mme que la plupart des politiciens et ce n'est pas un compliment. C'est une totale absence de fond qui n'a pour but que d'occuper l'espace. L'esprit se cultive en faisant du tri, non pas en ressortant btement tout ce qui nous passe par la tte, histoire de faire le kk pour le seul plaisir de rpondre quelque chose.

D'une part je ne parle pas de miracles car mes deux propositions prcdentes existent dj dans d'autres pays: rfrendums en Suisse et police des polices beaucoup plus indpendante au Royaume uni et en Belgique par exemple. 

Et d'autre part, oui il faut changer les versions d'un programme quand on constate qu'il n'est pas fonctionnel ou qu'il demande  tre amlior. Cela ne t'tonnes pas d'tre  la n-ime version de Windows, alors pourquoi pas le mme principe pour le reste? Si l'on suivait ton raisonnement on aurait jamais d quitter la premire rpublique et l'on roulerait toujours en vlocipde.

----------


## bombseb

C'est pas la version du programme qui compte mais les nouveauts apportes par cette nouvelle version. Il ne suffit pas de faire rpublique++ pour que tout s'arrange comme par magie.
D'ailleurs, on peut aussi aller au bout du raisonnement, si le logiciel est pourri, autant en changer non ?

----------


## Ryu2000

> Si un parti politique est lu sur le projet de changer de rpublique il ne pourra pas faire autrement.


J'ai dj vu plusieurs lus ne pas essayer de tenir leur promesse de campagne et j'ai galement vu des lus essayer de tenir leur promesse sans succs (parce qu'tre prsident ce n'est pas tre dictateur, t'es pas le seul  dcider, tu ne fais pas ce que tu veux). Apparemment le premier candidat srieux qui parlait de sixime rpublique c'est Jean Marie Lepen en 1995.

De toute faon on est dans l'UE donc nous n'avons plus de souverainet... Donc que ce soit la 5 ou la 6 on fera pas de miracle...
Mais aprs oui vous avez raison la cinquime rpublique ne fonctionne pas il faudrait en changer.




> Cela ne t'tonnes pas d'tre  la n-ime version de Windows


Je suis anti rpublicain comme certains sont anti Windows. Il y a des gens qui vont te conseiller d'utiliser Linux.
Ceux qui dfendent la rpublique  tout prix me font penser aux franc-maons et je n'apprcie pas leurs ides... Dans leurs discours le terme "valeurs rpublicaines" revient beaucoup trop souvent.

===
Pour en revenir  LREM :
Inacceptable ? LREM menace de supprimer des postes de juges selon leurs rsultats lectoraux



> Si la Chancellerie veut sabrer chez les juges d'instruction traitant moins de 50 dossiers par an, en ralit Le Canard enchan constate que des villes, comme Montluon, *avec un juge d'instruction traitant 22 dossiers par an serait possiblement prserve du coup de sabre. La raison ? La circonscription est dtenue par un dput LREM et Emmanuel Macron avait ralis un score honorable lors du premier tour de la prsidentielle de 2017... Il s'agirait donc de prserver l'lectorat macronien.* 
> 
> Consterne, l'USM (Union syndicale des magistrats, majoritaire) a justement dnonc dans un communiqu la mainmise du politique sur l'organisation de la justice, totalement inacceptable dans une dmocratie digne de ce nom, et pilonn une scandaleuse instrumentalisation de la rforme de la Justice  des fins lectoralistes.

----------


## Jipt

> De toute faon on est dans l'UE donc on a plus de souverainet...


L'UE augmente la souverainet ? Ah bon, je croyais que c'tait l'inverse

----------


## ABCIWEB

> De toute faon on est dans l'UE donc on a plus de souverainet... Donc que ce soit la 5 ou la 6 on fera pas de miracle...


Evites aussi de commencer tes phrases par "de toute faon", cela sous-entend qu'il n'y a plus rien  faire ni  dire, donc on se demande pourquoi tu parles. Par exemple, la suppression des juges que tu voques plus loin n'est pas une dcision de l'Europe. D'autre part, les nolibraux Europens ont besoin du parlement Franais pour faire appliquer leurs rformes en France. Un parlement rsistant pourrait appliquer une forte rsistance ou un refus catgorique. Au passage tu constates encore une fois que les rponses strotypes n'amnent  rien, sinon  se rendre ridicule ds que quelqu'un prend le temps de rpondre un peu plus srieusement que des journalistes complices. 

La rsistance aux rformes ultra librales venant du parlement franais serait la meilleure chose qui puisse arriver. Certes cela crerait un conflit d'intrt avec les lobby financiers, et les mdias aux ordres crieraient au dsastre et nous prdiraient les pires flaux, mais pas grave puisque dans l'absolu il ne s'agit pas de renverser la table mais de dire stop, stop au massacre de la population et de l'cosystme tout entier. 

Donc un prsident et un parlement un peu couillu qui dirait stop se ferait beaucoup d'ennemi dans les hautes sphres, mais cela pourrait entrainer des adhsions populaires dans tous les pays d'Europe, voire dans le monde entier car tous les peuples en ont ras la casquette de se faire laminer si j'en crois les manifestations incessantes dans de trs nombreux pays, Afrique du Nord, Chili (laboratoire exprimental du nolibralisme), votent contestataires en Allemagne, en Italie, dans les pays nordiques, aux USA avec l'lection de Trump contre la mondialisation, en France avec les gilets jaunes etc, etc. 

Le nolibralisme ne tient plus en place que par la rpression, il n'a plus aucune adhsion populaire car mme le vote nationaliste est un vote de contestation contre le systme conomique nolibral qui les asphyxie. Par ailleurs, tout le monde sait bien que le principe d'un maximum de profit  court terme sans aucune contrainte est par nature incompatible avec les problmes cologiques qu'il est urgent de prendre en compte. En gros tout est con, injuste et inadapt dans l'ultralibralisme et les gens en prennent conscience car les inconvnients du systme deviennent criants et criminels. Un libralisme rgul doit tre remis en place. Et ce sont les peuples qui doivent le rguler, par des pseudo prsidents financs ou fiancs avec des multinationales.

Il faut donc taper du poing sur la table. Mlenchon avait fait une proposition intressante en disant qu'il proposerait  l'Europe de modifier drastiquement les rgles, et en cas de refus de faire un rfrendum en France pour ou contre quitter l'Europe. Cela les aurait fait rflchir, car si la France venait  quitter l'Europe aprs l'Angleterre, l'Europe est morte car les allemands ne s'en sortiront pas tous seuls. Oui il faut faire du chantage et tablir un rapport de force, car les financiers ne comprennent que cela. Ils prfreront perdre et peu et arrter leurs conneries que l'incertitude et la possibilit de perdre beaucoup plus. Et cette position n'tait pas utopiste puisque Mlenchon est arriv trs prs de Macron au premier tour.

Dommage qu'il ne soit pas parvenu au second tour, on se serait amus. Je parie ma chemise que les mdias et la droite traditionnelle auraient trouv subitement un grand intrt pour le Pen, alors qu'il s'en servent habituellement comme repoussoir car vraiment trop inhumain et incomptent.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Donc un prsident et un parlement un peu couillu qui dirait stop se ferait beaucoup d'ennemi dans les hautes sphres, mais cela pourrait entrainer des adhsions populaires dans tous les pays d'Europe, voire dans le monde entier


Vous tes utopiste, je trouve vos ides beaucoup trop optimistes.
Je pense que c'est plus raliste de se dire qu'on ne peut pas changer l'UE.




> Mlenchon avait fait une proposition intressante en disant qu'il proposerait  l'Europe de modifier drastiquement les rgles, et en cas de refus de faire un rfrendum en France pour ou contre quitter l'Europe. Cela les aurait fait rflchir, car si la France venait  quitter l'Europe aprs l'Angleterre, l'Europe est morte car les allemands ne s'en sortiront pas tous seuls. Oui il faut faire du chantage et tablir un rapport de force


L'UE ne fonctionne pas comme a ! Pourquoi la France pserait plus que les autres sur la table des ngociations ?
Souvent il faut l'unanimit pour faire changer un truc. La France se prend pour qui de vouloir imposer sa volont aux 26 autres ? Les pays de l'Est et du Nord n'apprcieraient pas.

Tous les candidats pro UE proposent de rengocier les traits... Macron a propos des ides  l'UE et elle l'a envoy se faire foutre systmatiquement.
Ce que veux la France est diffrent de ce que veux la majorit des pays union-europen, par l'exemple plusieurs pays de l'UE veulent accorder un nouveau dlai de 3 mois au Royaume-Uni, la France ne veut accorder que quelque jours.

Europennes : Manon Aubry veut rengocier des traits europens  problmatiques 



> Et la candidate de fustiger des traits europens  problmatiques  :  ils empchent d'investir massivement dans la transition cologique  cause de la rgle du dficit de 3 %, ils empchent l'harmonisation sociale et fiscale, ils empchent de protger nos services publics en les mettant en concurrence , martle-t-elle.
> 
> Reste  y parvenir. En qute d'allis europens, LFI envisage deux scnarios :  soit nous ngocions collectivement de nouveaux traits, soit nous allons voir la Commission europenne en disant : ''Voici les dispositions que nous [La France NDLR] n'appliquerons pas'' . Ce qui implique, toutefois, reconnat-elle, d'obtenir les suffrages des Franais  la prsidentielle de 2022.


LFI n'envisage plus une sortie de l'UE.
Il n'y aura jamais d'harmonisation fiscale car c'est vot  l'unanimit et c'est facile de trouver un pays pour voter contre.

Y'en a qui veulent que les questions fiscales ne soient plus votes  l'unanimit, mais a ne doit pas trop plaire au Luxembourg,  l'Irlande, aux Pays-Bas,  Malte, etc :
Fiscalit : Bruxelles veut abandonner la rgle de l'unanimit dans l'UE



> La Commission europenne a propos ce mardi d'abandonner progressivement la rgle de l'unanimit pour les dcisions en matire fiscale dans l'UE, malgr les rticences de certains Etats membres, Irlande en tte.
> 
> Actuellement, pour tre adopte, une loi europenne sur les taxes doit tre approuve par les 28 pays de l'UE. Une situation qui a conduit  de nombreuses frustrations puisqu'elle freine considrablement toute tentative d'harmonisation en matire d'impts dans l'Union.
> (...)
> La taxe sur les gants du numrique, cheval de bataille du prsident franais Emmanuel Macron, a fait l'objet d'une proposition de Bruxelles, prsente au printemps 2018, et *fait face  l'opposition farouche de certains Etats membres, tels que la Sude, le Danemark ou encore l'Irlande, qui taxe peu les entreprises pour attirer des multinationales sur son sol, comme Apple.*


Le Royaume-Uni va peut-tre russir l'exploit de sortir de l'UE (c'est pas gagn encore tout peut tomber  l'eau).
Aprs le Royaume-Uni il est possible qu'un autre pays riche quitte l'UE et la dtruise par la mme occasion, mais je ne pense pas que ce soit la France.
Les Franais sont trop pro UE...
Il y a des pays o le sentiment anti-UE est beaucoup plus fort qu'en France.

LFI est mal parti pour prendre le pouvoir en 2022...
LFI devrait changer de candidat pour la prsidentielle, peut-tre une jeune-femme a ferait moderne ^^

----------


## Jipt

> Envoy par Ryu2000
> 
> 
> De toute faon on est dans l'UE donc on a plus de souverainet...
> 
> 
> L'UE augmente la souverainet ? Ah bon, je croyais que c'tait l'inverse


J'adore : il fait profil bas (_ie_ il ne rpond pas) mais il dite discrtement son post, et *l c'est le drame* :



> De toute faon on est dans l'UE donc on a *plu* de souverainet...


a m'tonnerait fort que le verbe "pleuvoir" ait sa place ici, surtout conjugu ainsi.
Donc c'est le verbe "plaire" ? a ne s'arrange pas,  ::aie:: 

Et qu'est-ce que les lecteurs non nativement francophones vont comprendre  ce charabia ? Rien, comm' d'hab'

Dsol pour le HS, mais est-ce ma faute si j'essaye de faire en sorte que tout le monde puisse comprendre, pas juste celui qui poste pour son miroir ?
Il y a encore du chemin

Allez, je suis bon prince, malgr les moinsages, et je te file un tuyau : remplace donc ton "on" minable et impersonnel par un "nous" et normalement, la lumire devrait se faire.
Nous attendons ton retour

----------


## Ryu2000

Comment on dit quand on avait quelque chose et qu'on l'a perdu ?

===
Et sinon pour tre un peu dans le sujet :
Est-ce que vous pensez que Thierry Breton, le nouveau candidat de la France  la Commission europenne, va tre accept ou est-ce que vous pensez qu'il sera refus comme Sylvie Goulard ?
a va tre chaud de faire pire que Sylvie Goulard ^^

----------


## Mdinoc

On n'a plus?

----------


## MABROUKI

> Ryu2000
> Comment on dit quand on avait quelque chose et qu'on l'a perdu ?


Serieux ?   
Par exemple  tu pourrais raconter  tes enfants s'ils ont moins de 10 ans ceci" Savez-vous que 
jtais  un gros richard  avant votre naissance mais je ne le suis  PLUS car j'ai t cambriol"

----------


## benjani13

De nouveau, le majorit fait revoter un amendement car le rsultat du vote ne leur plait pas. Cette fois il s'agissait d'un amendement visant  pnaliser plus lourdement les entreprises en cas de fraude sociale et fiscale. Les dputs de la majorit ont plaid le fait qu'ils roupillaient au moment du vote.

https://francais.rt.com/france/67277...vote-assemblee

Intervention  l'assembl d'Adrien Quatennens dnonant cette pratique : https://twitter.com/AQuatennens/stat...92885857103873

Rappel des faits prcdents:
- Un autre amendement remis au vote par la majorit
- Richard Ferrand truque un vote en adoptant un amendement pourtant refus par la majorit des dputs

----------


## Mat.M

> Les juges d'instruction sont des magistrats indpendants, ils ne sont pas aux ordres. Ils sont depuis longtemps des cailloux dans les chaussures de politiques


ah a c'est sr...Mr Van Ruymbeke en son temps, pour ceux qui se souviennent, a d certainement en faire trembler plus d'un  ::mouarf::

----------


## Ryu2000

Le deuxime candidat de la France au poste de commissaire europen transporte galement des casseroles derrire lui :
Anticor veut relancer une enqute o apparat Thierry Breton



> Lassociation Anticor a annonc ce vendredi quelle tentait depuis septembre de relancer les investigations sur des marchs publics remports par Atos. Entreprise dont lactuel PDG Thierry Breton a t propos jeudi par la France  la Commission europenne.
> 
> Aprs une premire plainte fin 2015, une enqute prliminaire pour  favoritisme  et  prise illgale dintrts  a t ouverte le 29 mars 2016 par le parquet national financier (PNF). Estimant quelle na pas eu de suite  ce jour, Anticor souhaite dsormais obtenir la dsignation dun juge dinstruction grce  cette nouvelle plainte contre X avec constitution de partie civile, rvle par le site Reflets.info.


Peut-tre qu'il ne passera pas non plus  ::ptdr:: 

Macron veut des "mesures d'interdiction" contre le communautarisme



> En revanche, celui-ci promet de svir en matire de lutte contre le communautarisme: ce que jai demand au gouvernement et que jannoncerai dans les prochaines semaines, parce que cest l ma priorit, cest [...] de mettre tout en place pour lutter contre le communautarisme.
> 
> Ce qui veut dire avoir des mesures dinterdiction, dissoudre certaines associations encore davantage, ce qui veut dire interdire certaines pratiques qui se sont installes et qui ne sont pas conformes aux lois de la Rpublique, prcise le chef de lEtat sans plus de dtail.


Est-ce que Macron va dissoudre le CRIF ?

----------


## Invit

> Macron veut des "mesures d'interdiction" contre le communautarisme
> 
> Est-ce que Macron va dissoudre le CRIF ?


Ce serait plutt abroger la loi 1901 qui garantit aux citoyens le droit de s'associer et de mener des actions de manire collective. Visiblement, ce genre de droit n'est plus grata dans notre dmocratie.
https://associations.gouv.fr/liberte-associative.html

----------


## Ryu2000

> Ce serait plutt abroger la loi 1901


Apparemment dans certains quartiers les gens ne vivent pas comme des franais et c'est contre les valeurs rpublicaines :



> Selon RTL, Emmanuel Macron veut combattre le fait que dans certains quartiers de la Rpublique, *dans certains endroits de notre Rpublique il y a un sparatisme qui sest install, cest  dire la volont de ne plus vivre ensemble, de ne plus tre dans la Rpublique*.
> 
> En attendant, Emmanuel Macron doit sentretenir ce lundi avec les reprsentants du Conseil franais du culte musulman (CFCM) afin de voir comment nos concitoyens dont la religion est lislam peuvent vivre tranquillement leur religion en respectant absolument toutes les lois de la Rpublique.


Il parait que c'est vrai (le reportage a fait polmique certains pensent que ce n'est pas la ralit) :
VIDEO. Quand les femmes deviennent indsirables dans les lieux publics



> Aujourd'hui, des associations alertent sur ces quartiers o les femmes deviennent indsirables dans l'espace public. Se promener en jupe ou boire un caf en terrasse peut alors devenir un vrai dfi pour elles.


Il parait qu'il y a des quartiers dans lesquels les lois de la rpublique ne sont pas respectes.
Les gens ont un autre logiciel et ce n'est pas acceptable, en France il faut vivre comme un Franais.

===
Macron doit montrer qu'il fait quelque chose contre les mauvais musulmans, tout en gardant des votes de bons musulmans.

----------


## Lucio_

> De nouveau, le majorit fait revoter un amendement car le rsultat du vote ne leur plait pas. Cette fois il s'agissait d'un amendement visant  pnaliser plus lourdement les entreprises en cas de fraude sociale et fiscale. Les dputs de la majorit ont plaid le fait qu'ils roupillaient au moment du vote.
> 
> https://francais.rt.com/france/67277...vote-assemblee
> 
> Intervention  l'assembl d'Adrien Quatennens dnonant cette pratique : https://twitter.com/AQuatennens/stat...92885857103873
> 
> Rappel des faits prcdents:
> - Un autre amendement remis au vote par la majorit
> - Richard Ferrand truque un vote en adoptant un amendement pourtant refus par la majorit des dputs


Je comprends pas bien, en quoi est ce grave de refaire voter un amendement? Le parlement est autant reprsentatif durant le premier vot que durant el seconde, et les dputs peuvent aussi refaire voter des amendements. La democratie, c'est aussi le droit de changer d'avis.

PS: quand vous dites que "Richard Ferrand truque un vote", vous vous basez bien sr une vido qui ne filme que l'opposition? Donc sur la parole de dputs de l'opposition? O est-ce qu'il y a des lments qui m'ont chapp?

----------


## David_g

> Je comprends pas bien, en quoi est ce grave de refaire voter un amendement? Le parlement est autant reprsentatif durant le premier vot que durant el seconde, et les dputs peuvent aussi refaire voter des amendements. La democratie, c'est aussi le droit de changer d'avis.
> 
> PS: quand vous dites que "Richard Ferrand truque un vote", vous vous basez bien sr une vido qui ne filme que l'opposition? Donc sur la parole de dputs de l'opposition? O est-ce qu'il y a des lments qui m'ont chapp?


Pour rpondre sur le premier point, si c'est pisodique cela peut se comprendre. si c'est souvent et pour pallier aux problme de prsence des parlementaires de la majorit, c'est ennuyeux (De plus si le parlement est aussi reprsentatif durant le premier vote que durant le deuxime, il n'y a aucune justification  le faire revoter). 

Pour le deuxime point, pour voir eu l'avis de gens prsent dans l'hmicycle (non parlementaire), c'est surtout beaucoup de foin pour pas grand chose.

----------


## Invit

> Il parait qu'il y a des quartiers dans lesquels les lois de la rpublique ne sont pas respectes.


Oui, mais a n'a absolument aucun rapport avec les associations. Les associations permettent au contraire de procder dans un cadre lgal, en accord avec les valeurs de la rpublique franaise.
Le communautarisme dans certains quartiers n'est pas li au fait qu'on vive ou non "comme un Franais", mais au fait que certains groupes font absolument tout ce qu'ils veulent sans aucune consquence, et y imposent leurs lois et leurs rgles. Dans d'autres quartiers vivables, des immigrs proposent des ateliers de cuisine sngalaise ou de danse indienne, ce qui est en accord avec le "vivre ensemble" dont parle Macron.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Oui, mais a n'a absolument aucun rapport avec les associations. Les associations permettent au contraire de procder dans un cadre lgal, en accord avec les valeurs de la rpublique franaise.
> Le communautarisme dans certains quartiers n'est pas li au fait qu'on vive ou non "comme un Franais", mais au fait que certains groupes font absolument tout ce qu'ils veulent sans aucune consquence, et y imposent leurs lois et leurs rgles. Dans d'autres quartiers vivables, des immigrs proposent des ateliers de cuisine sngalaise ou de danse indienne, ce qui est en accord avec le "vivre ensemble" dont parle Macron.


Le problme vient de l'islam, ou, tout du moins, d'une certaine manire de mettre, pour certains, l'islam au-dessus de la Rpublique. Ces personnes, qui ne sont pas des immigrs rcents, mais plutt des 2eme ou 3eme gnration, revendiquent par le biais d'une pratique anachronique de leur religion (qu'ils ne connaissent gnralement mme pas, et qu'ils pratiquent juste pour justifier leurs manires machistes et d'un autre temps. Ils sont, le plus souvent, encourags par des imams fondamentalistes, eux-mmes sans relles connaissances des textes qu'ils prchent.

Tant que les organisation islamiques de France n'auront pas rgl ces problmes, et encore faudrait-il qu'il y ait une relle volont de leur part de les rgler, on ne progressera pas. Toutes actions du gouvernement  l'encontre de ces pratiques, sera vu comme une attaque de l'islam. Et comme cette religion bnficie d'un soutien de pas mal d'associations droitdelhommistes qui se font manipuler au nom de principes, certes louables, mais mpriss et bafous par ceux-l mme qu'elles veulent dfendre, la solution ne peut venir que de l'intrieur. C'est  dire des organisations islamiques de France.

----------


## Invit

> Le problme vient de l'islam, ou, tout du moins, d'une certaine manire de mettre, pour certains, l'islam au-dessus de la Rpublique. Ces personnes, qui ne sont pas des immigrs rcents, mais plutt des 2eme ou 3eme gnration, revendiquent par le biais d'une pratique anachronique de leur religion (qu'ils ne connaissent gnralement mme pas, et qu'ils pratiquent juste pour justifier leurs manires machistes et d'un autre temps. Ils sont, le plus souvent, encourags par des imams fondamentalistes, eux-mmes sans relles connaissances des textes qu'ils prchent.


Je ne suis pas d'accord avec le fait que le problme vienne de l'islam. Je crois moi que le problme vient de l'incapacit de nos institutions  faire respecter nos lois (je fais rfrence en particulier  l'absence totale d'intervention de la part de la police dans ces quartiers). On rencontre beaucoup de comportements du mme type chez les chrtiens, mais dans ces endroits l'tat a le contrle, donc il y a peu de consquences. La lacit et la chrtient cohabitent, tandis que dans les quartiers  HLM, les reprsentants de la lacit ont dsert. Or, c'est l o on trouve plus de musulmans que de chrtiens.




> Tant que les organisation islamiques de France n'auront pas rgl ces problmes, et encore faudrait-il qu'il y ait une relle volont de leur part de les rgler, on ne progressera pas. Toutes actions du gouvernement  l'encontre de ces pratiques, sera vu comme une attaque de l'islam. Et comme cette religion bnficie d'un soutien de pas mal d'associations droitdelhommistes qui se font manipuler au nom de principes, certes louables, mais mpriss et bafous par ceux-l mme qu'elles veulent dfendre, la solution ne peut venir que de l'intrieur. C'est  dire des organisations islamiques de France.


Cependant la racine du problme serait toujours l,  savoir ( mon avis) des banlieues surpeuples et livres  elles-mmes. Pas mal d'associations droitdelhommistes font de leur mieux pour que chaque individu puisse jouir librement des droits qui lui sont octroys par la rpublique franaise, malgr la conjoncture politique et sociale actuelle. Souvent, elles ont au moins le mrite de vouloir bien faire, ce qui n'est pas le cas des jeunes (ou des vieux) excits qui se sentent en mesure d'imposer leurs principes  autrui. Le problme,  mon sens, n'est pas l'existence de ces excits (enfin, disons que je pense que ce n'est pas un problme qui peut tre rsolu, mme si leur imam le leur demande), mais au fait que nous n'arrivons pas  nous montrer suffisamment carrs et organiss pour dire non et pour les arrter si ncessaire.

----------


## benjani13

> Je comprends pas bien, en quoi est ce grave de refaire voter un amendement? Le parlement est autant reprsentatif durant le premier vot que durant el seconde, et les dputs peuvent aussi refaire voter des amendements. La democratie, c'est aussi le droit de changer d'avis.


Le problme est qu'en pratique c'est le gouvernement qui refait voter jusqu' ce que le rsultat soit le bon, ou alors pour pallier  l'idiotie des dputs de la majorit qui oublient de lever la main.




> PS: quand vous dites que "Richard Ferrand truque un vote", vous vous basez bien sr une vido qui ne filme que l'opposition? Donc sur la parole de dputs de l'opposition? O est-ce qu'il y a des lments qui m'ont chapp?


La vido est plutt centre sur le centre de l'hmicycle donc sur les dputs de la majorit (qui pour trois d'entre eux votent  la fois pour et contre). Effectivement il n'y a pas preuve formel, par manque d'une couverture complte de l'assembl, pour dire que le vote a t truqu. Et c'est bien le problme. Mais pour le coup il ne me semble pas que le vote ait t refait.

Enfin bon, c'est un problme de fond de fonctionnement de l'assembl. On ne peut pas contrler, en tant que citoyen, les rsultats des votes (pas de camra couvrant toute l'hmicycle, votes  main leves), sans compter le fait que les votes sons soumis  l'ala de la prsence des dputs, cela peut donner lieu  des scnes grotesques (je me rappelle  l'poque des votes sur Hadopi des dputs d'oppositions cachs  l'entre de l'assembl pour dbarquer au dernier moment du vote et outrepasser le nombre de dputs de la majorit).

----------


## Ryu2000

> De nouveau, le majorit fait revoter un amendement car le rsultat du vote ne leur plait pas.


Ce sont les mmes personnes qui votent ?
Si oui, pourquoi le rsultat est diffrent la seconde fois ? (est-ce qu'ils appellent des dputs en renfort ?)
Est-ce qu'on a les 2 tableaux pour comparer qui a chang son vote ?

Ce n'est pas pire que les votes un peu secret  03h00 du matin au mois daot, o il n'y a que 5 dputs prsents. (c'est une hyperbole)
Comment une loi peut tre vote par 6% des dputs



> Jeudi  l'Assemble, le projet de loi HADOPI a t rejet par 21 voix contre 15. Soit 6,2% des 577 dputs franais. Comment est-ce possible que 36 dputs suffisent  prendre une dcision qui dbouche sur le rejet d'un projet de loi? C'est  cause du jeu parlementaire.


Comment les dputs contournent le rglement de l'assemble pour voter mme en tout petit comit



> L'Assemble nationale a examin, en premire lecture, la loi sur le secret des affaires, le 28 mars 2018. Malgr l'enjeu, 68 dputs taient prsents, soit seulement 12 % de l'effectif! Le texte a finalement t adopt avec 46 voix pour et 20 voix contre...


France: les dputs votent le projet de loi Pacte en catimini



> Il aura fallu trois longues journes de dbats et une nuit blanche aux dputs pour voter. Le projet de loi Pacte a finalement t valid  6h15 ce samedi 16 mars au matin par 27 voix contre 15 et 3 abstentions. Les lus LREM, MoDem et UDI-Agir ont vot pour, l'ensemble de la gauche contre, tandis que LR et Liberts et territoires se sont partags.





> Oui, mais a n'a absolument aucun rapport avec les associations.


Le projet c'est peut-tre de faire un coup de communication, de faire croire qu'on essaie de lutter contre les quartiers o on ne se sent plus en France tout en ne stigmatisant pas les musulmans du quotidien qui ne font chier personne.
Les musulmans qui font chier c'est un peu la partie visible (merge ?) de l'iceberg, il y a beaucoup de musulmans invisible (immerge ?) qui ne posent pas de problme.




> Je crois moi que le problme vient de l'incapacit de nos institutions  faire respecter nos lois (je fais rfrence en particulier  l'absence totale d'intervention de la part de la police dans ces quartiers).


Si les policiers ou les pompiers ne peuvent plus accder  certaines zones, c'est parce que des racailles leur lance des pierres.
La Grande Borne, cette cit sensible o la police nentre plus




> Cependant la racine du problme serait toujours l,  savoir ( mon avis) des banlieues surpeuples et livres  elles-mmes.


a c'est de la faute  l'immigration lgale qui a t voulue par les gros patrons d'abord pour avoir de la main d'oeuvre non qualifie qui ne cote pas cher, ensuite il y a eu le regroupement familial pour crer du chmage, ce qui permet de maintenir les salaires bas.

Donc Georges Marchais avait raison en 1980 ! Il fallait anticiper les consquences de l'immigration massive (on avait pas besoin de migrants il y avait dj assez de chmeurs comme a).

----------


## Invit

> Si les policiers ou les pompiers ne peuvent plus accder  certaines zones, c'est parce que des racailles leur lance des pierres.
> La Grande Borne, cette cit sensible o la police nentre plus


Cette situation est ne  l'poque de Nabot 1er qui a eu l'ide de supprimer la police de proximit et de rduire les effectifs pour crer une situation sociale tendue. C'est trs russi, il est dsormais quasi impossible d'en reprendre le contrle. Mais tu peux constater la mme chose dans les banlieues qui n'en sont pas encore  ces extrmes. Tu trouves de bandes de 5 - 10 gamins  l'entre des immeubles qui font leur buisness, font pipi partout, agressent les nanas et cassent la gueule aux gens qui ont le malheur de rentrer tard avec un coup dans le nez. Les flics sont l, mais n'interviennent pas, et la BAC est accueillie  bras ouverts dans ces zones chaque fois qu'elle vient, c'est--dire une fois par an. a fait son effet une ou deux semaines, et puis tout redevient comme avant.




> a c'est de la faute  l'immigration lgale qui a t voulue par les gros patrons d'abord pour avoir de la main d'oeuvre non qualifie qui ne cote pas cher, ensuite il y a eu le regroupement familial pour crer du chmage, ce qui permet de maintenir les salaires bas.
> 
> Donc Georges Marchais avait raison en 1980 ! Il fallait anticiper les consquences de l'immigration massive (on avait pas besoin de migrants il y avait dj assez de chmeurs comme a).


Surtout  l'urbanisation et aux restrictions budgtaires. L'immigration a certes augment la population, mais elle augmente trs bien toute seule de toute manire. Plus il y a de monde, plus il faut de budget. C'est mathmatique. Pas d'argent = pas de contrle.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Cette situation est ne  l'poque de Nabot 1er qui a eu l'ide de supprimer la police de proximit et de rduire les effectifs pour crer une situation sociale tendue.


En ce moment les policiers et les pompiers se plaignent du manque d'effectif et du manque de budget.
Tout empire depuis 2007, la ligne Sarkozy / Hollande / Macron fait mal  ::(: 




> L'immigration a certes augment la population, mais elle augmente trs bien toute seule de toute manire.


Ouais bof... Pour assurer la stabilit de la population il faut au minimum un taux de fcondit de 2.1 enfants par femme, les peuples occidentaux ont du mal  atteindre ce taux, par contre ceux qui viennent d'Afrique ont tendance  faire plus d'enfants.
La France a-t-elle un taux de fcondit lev parce que les immigres font beaucoup d'enfants ?



> En 2017, les femmes immigres avaient en moyenne 2,6 enfants, contre 1,8 pour les natives, soit 0,8 enfant de plus, toujours selon les donnes de l'Insee obtenues grce au recensement de la population. Mais en 2014, ces chiffres taient respectivement de 2,8 et 1,9. La fcondit a donc recul chez les femmes immigres comme chez les femmes natives. 
> 
> "La fcondit des immigres varie selon le pays de naissance", prcise l'tude. Les immigres originaires du Maghreb ont le taux de fcondit le plus lev, avec environ 3,5 enfants par femme. Celles nes en Afrique subsaharienne ont 2,9 enfants en moyenne. Quant aux immigres europennes, elles ont en moyenne environ 2 enfants.


Il n'y a pas de boulot il n'y a pas besoin de plus de monde...
Bon je sais que normalement il faut de plus en plus de gens pour payer les retraites, mais l il y aura plus d'1 dpendant par actif, mais il n'y aura plus de retraite non plus.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Je ne suis pas d'accord avec le fait que le problme vienne de l'islam. Je crois moi que le problme vient de l'incapacit de nos institutions  faire respecter nos lois
>  (je fais rfrence en particulier  l'absence totale d'intervention de la part de la police dans ces quartiers). On rencontre beaucoup de comportements du mme type chez les chrtiens, mais dans ces endroits l'tat a le contrle, donc il y a peu de consquences. La lacit et la chrtient cohabitent, tandis que dans les quartiers  HLM, les reprsentants de la lacit ont dsert. Or, c'est l o on trouve plus de musulmans que de chrtiens.


Et pourquoi la lacit et le le catholicisme cohabitent alors que la lacit et l'islam ne cohabite plus (car, ils ont cohabit, le phnomne est rcent) ? C'est facile de dire que c'est parce la police n'intervient plus. La police ne vient jamais dans mon quartier, a me donne le droit d'agir comme un con ? Ben, non. Ha ! On me souffle dans l'oreillette que c'est parce que j'ai reu une bonne ducation. Mais cette ducation, elle vient d'o ? Ben de mes parents. Donc, le problme de ces quartiers ne viendrait-il pas aussi du fait que les parents ont abandonn l'ducation de leurs enfants ? Enfants livrs  eux mmes qui surfent sur internet (que la Rpublique qu'ils mprisent leur offre gratuitement ou presque) et vont consulter des sites o des pseudos imams prchent un islam "dur" que je qualifierait plutt de rtrograde. 




> Cependant la racine du problme serait toujours l,  savoir ( mon avis) des banlieues surpeuples et livres  elles-mmes. Pas mal d'associations droitdelhommistes font de leur mieux pour que chaque individu puisse jouir librement des droits qui lui sont octroys par la rpublique franaise, malgr la conjoncture politique et sociale actuelle. Souvent, elles ont au moins le mrite de vouloir bien faire, ce qui n'est pas le cas des jeunes (ou des vieux) excits qui se sentent en mesure d'imposer leurs principes  autrui. Le problme,  mon sens, n'est pas l'existence de ces excits (enfin, disons que je pense que ce n'est pas un problme qui peut tre rsolu, mme si leur imam le leur demande), mais au fait que nous n'arrivons pas  nous montrer suffisamment carrs et organiss pour dire non et pour les arrter si ncessaire.


Tu crois vraiment que la racine du problme vient de la surpopulation de ces quartiers ? J'ai vcu dans des banlieues HLM quand j'tais gosse, il y avait la mme surpopulation, mais pas de problme. Les problmes que l'ont voit aujourd'hui ne datent que de quelques annes, alors que la surpopulation dans les banlieues datent des annes 60 (1960 pour ceux qui ne comprendraient pas). Tu situes d'ailleurs dans un autre post que c'est Nabot 1er qui a entrain a. Mme si je pense autant de mal de lui que toi, je pense qu'il n'y est pour pas grand chose, et que la police de proximit n'aurait rien chang,  par qu'elle se serait fait caillasser rgulirement. 
Pourquoi les reprsentants de la lacit on quitt ces quartiers ? Parce qu'ils n'taient plus les bienvenus, et pourquoi cela ? Parce que l'islam a pris le pouvoir et que cet islam l, refuse les lois de la Rpublique. 

Regardes de prs ce qui se passe aprs les attentats de Charly. Nombre de musulmans ont dit "ils l'ont bien cherch". Bien sr, on n'en a parl, parce que "pas d'amalgame", et un reprsentant des musulmans de France est venu dire que ce n'tait pas l'islam. Mais, ce type reprsente quoi ? Les musulmans de France ou juste lui-mme ? 

Ma fille a vcu  Paris pendant une dizaine d'annes. A la fin, elle ne se sentait absolument plus en scurit dans les rues, et clairement  cause de jeunes musulmans qui insultent les femmes. Pour peu qu'elle porte une jupe, et l, elle se sentait carrment en danger (elle ne portait plus ni robe ni jupe  Paris). Aujourd'hui elle vit en Espagne, et elle se sent beaucoup plus en scurit. Elle est heureuse de pouvoir porter des jupes  nouveau ! Et ne vient pas me dire qu'il faudrait un flic derrire chaque femme en jupe !  ::aie::

----------


## Ryu2000

> Enfants livrs  eux mmes qui surfent sur internet (que la Rpublique qu'ils mprisent leur offre gratuitement ou presque) et vont consulter des sites o des pseudos imams prchent un islam "dur" que je qualifierait plutt de rtrograde.


Je ne crois pas que ce soit un scnario si courant que a...
Je pense plutt que certains ont une enfance difficile  cause de la pauvret et la vie en banlieue, ensuite ils vont dans la criminalit. Mais ils ne sont pas forcment musulman par contre.
Certains viennent de pays majoritairement musulman, mais je ne pense pas qu'ils sont tous  fond dans la religion (certains se font laver le cerveau en prison par des "imams").




> Regardes de prs ce qui se passe aprs les attentats de Charly. Nombre de musulmans ont dit "ils l'ont bien cherch".


1. Ils n'taient pas beaucoup
2. Les propos sont sorti de leur contexte
C'tait surtout des gamins qui voulaient provoquer et qui taient fatigu que leur religion soit attaqu en permanence (il y a des religions qui sont plus attaqu que d'autres...).
Mais en ralit les franais musulmans ont bien compris que les terroristes taient l'ennemi de l'islam. Il ne faut pas amalgamer "terrorisme" et "islam".




> A la fin, elle ne se sentait absolument plus en scurit dans les rues, et clairement  cause de jeunes musulmans qui insultent les femmes.


La majorit des gens qui font peur aux jeunes femmes dans les grandes villes sont des racailles qui ne sont pas du tout musulman.




> Aujourd'hui elle vit en Espagne


Elle a russi  trouver du job l-bas  :8O:  :8O:  :8O:  ! Elle a de la chance.
Le taux de chmage des jeunes en Europe

----------


## Invit

> Et pourquoi la lacit et le le catholicisme cohabitent alors que la lacit et l'islam ne cohabite plus (car, ils ont cohabit, le phnomne est rcent) ? C'est facile de dire que c'est parce la police n'intervient plus. La police ne vient jamais dans mon quartier, a me donne le droit d'agir comme un con ? Ben, non. Ha ! On me souffle dans l'oreillette que c'est parce que j'ai reu une bonne ducation. Mais cette ducation, elle vient d'o ? Ben de mes parents. Donc, le problme de ces quartiers ne viendrait-il pas aussi du fait que les parents ont abandonn l'ducation de leurs enfants ? Enfants livrs  eux mmes qui surfent sur internet (que la Rpublique qu'ils mprisent leur offre gratuitement ou presque) et vont consulter des sites o des pseudos imams prchent un islam "dur" que je qualifierait plutt de rtrograde.


Le fait que la police n'intervienne plus le donne le droit  personne d'agir comme un con. Le problme, c'est qu'il y en a qui le font quand mme. La lacit et l'islam cohabitent toujours dans la plupart des quartiers. Il faut bien avoir a  l'esprit. Toutes les banlieues o il y a des musulmans ne sont pas des banlieues  risques.
Concernant les parents, oui ils ont bien sr parfois leur part de responsabilit, mais l'environnement o on grandit n'est pas moins important. Pour Internet, je ne suis pas certaine que ces jeunes-l en particulier soient plus exposs que les jeunes des quartiers propres. Ce serait plutt l'inverse d'aprs mes observations.





> Tu crois vraiment que la racine du problme vient de la surpopulation de ces quartiers ? J'ai vcu dans des banlieues HLM quand j'tais gosse, il y avait la mme surpopulation, mais pas de problme. Les problmes que l'ont voit aujourd'hui ne datent que de quelques annes, alors que la surpopulation dans les banlieues datent des annes 60 (1960 pour ceux qui ne comprendraient pas). Tu situes d'ailleurs dans un autre post que c'est Nabot 1er qui a entrain a. Mme si je pense autant de mal de lui que toi, je pense qu'il n'y est pour pas grand chose, et que la police de proximit n'aurait rien chang,  par qu'elle se serait fait caillasser rgulirement. 
> Pourquoi les reprsentants de la lacit on quitt ces quartiers ? Parce qu'ils n'taient plus les bienvenus, et pourquoi cela ? Parce que l'islam a pris le pouvoir et que cet islam l, refuse les lois de la Rpublique. 
> 
> Regardes de prs ce qui se passe aprs les attentats de Charly. Nombre de musulmans ont dit "ils l'ont bien cherch". Bien sr, on n'en a parl, parce que "pas d'amalgame", et un reprsentant des musulmans de France est venu dire que ce n'tait pas l'islam. Mais, ce type reprsente quoi ? Les musulmans de France ou juste lui-mme ? 
> 
> Ma fille a vcu  Paris pendant une dizaine d'annes. A la fin, elle ne se sentait absolument plus en scurit dans les rues, et clairement  cause de jeunes musulmans qui insultent les femmes. Pour peu qu'elle porte une jupe, et l, elle se sentait carrment en danger (elle ne portait plus ni robe ni jupe  Paris). Aujourd'hui elle vit en Espagne, et elle se sent beaucoup plus en scurit. Elle est heureuse de pouvoir porter des jupes  nouveau ! Et ne vient pas me dire qu'il faudrait un flic derrire chaque femme en jupe !


J'ai vcu  Brest, Rouen, Rennes, brivement en Scne Saint Denis, dans des quartiers HLM ou non selon les opportunits. Je me suis fait agresser un paquet de fois (pourtant je porte des jeans), mais jamais autant que quand j'habitais au-dessus du lyce priv catholique de Rouen et  Maurepas  Rennes, juste parce que je ne suis pas assez "propre". Mme au Gros Chne j'tais moins regarde de travers (et pourtant je suis blanche). Il y a des cons absolument partout, islam ou pas islam. Le jour o il n'y aura plus besoin des flics, a voudra dire que l'humanit aura atteint lgitimementsa plnitude et pourra vivre en paix dans l'anarchie totale. Mais c'est pas le cas.
Sans aller jusqu' des flics derrire chaque fille en jupe, on pourrait demander , par exemple, que les flics viennent quand on les appelle !  Saint-Jacques (qui est pourtant un quartier tout  fait raisonnable sur bien des points, mes filles s'y promnent en jupe sans problme), ils ne viennent pas ! C'est ce que tu ne comprends pas je crois. Ce n'est pas qu'ils ne sont pas suffisamment prsents, ou qu'ils ne sont pas suffisamment violents, ou qu'ils n'arrtent pas assez de personnes. Quand tu leur tlphones, ils ne viennent pas, c'est tout (et j'insiste, ici ils ne se font pas caillasser). Si tu laisses une banlieue en l'tat sans essayer de faire respecter la loi, la place est libre pour qui veut tre chef. C'est valable que ce soit un imam comme dans ton exemple, mais j'ai aussi vu des quartiers o ce sont des dealers qui n'aurait mme pas ide d'invoquer Allah. Si ce n'est pas la rpublique qui gouverne, alors c'est le plus fort. Et ce n'est pas parce que les gens des banlieues ne veulent pas de la loi de la rpublique (je t'invite  aller parler aux gens l bas, tu verras qu'ils ne sont pas satisfaits). Et quand bien mme, est-ce que a voudrait dire qu'on pourrait continuer de rduire les effectifs de police, menacer d'abroger la loi de 1901, de retirer leurs droits aux musulmans et aux Franais qui ne sont pas de souche, et faire la guerre au Maghreb ? Ce n'est pas comme a qu'on reprend le contrle d'un quartier.
Concernant Charlie Hebdo, je ne connais aucun musulman qui ait dit "ils l'ont bien cherch". On ne doit pas connatre les mmes.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Je ne crois pas que ce soit un scnario si courant que a...


Mais, tu n'en sais rien...



> Je pense plutt que certains ont une enfance difficile  cause de la pauvret et la vie en banlieue, ensuite ils vont dans la criminalit. Mais ils ne sont pas forcment musulman par contre.


Donc, d'aprs toi, tous les gens pauvre de banlieue sont des criminels ? 




> Certains viennent de pays majoritairement musulman, mais je ne pense pas qu'ils sont tous  fond dans la religion (certains se font laver le cerveau en prison par des "imams").


Je n'ai pas parl d'immigration. Ce sont les jeunes de 2eme et surtout de 3eme gnration qui posent le plus de problmes.




> 1. Ils n'taient pas beaucoup


Ont n'en a pas entendu beaucoup, nuance. Demandes  des profs des banlieues parisiennes s'il y en avait si peu que a. Et les gamins, ils ne font gnralement que rpter ce que les adultes qu'ils frquentent disent.



> 2. Les propos sont sorti de leur contexte


Il y a peu  sortir du contexte. Tu as un attentat dans lequel des humoristes se font tuer pour s'tre moqu de l'islam, et des musulmans qui disent :"c'est bien fait pour eux". Tu sors quoi sur contexte ?



> C'tait surtout des gamins


Comme je viens de le dire, les gamins, a rptent ce qu'ils entendent les adultes dire.




> La majorit des gens qui font peur aux jeunes femmes dans les grandes villes sont des racailles qui ne sont pas du tout musulman.


Tu crois ? C'est marrant, parce que justement, un des trucs que l'ont remarque en Espagne (ou ce problme ne se pose pas) c'est qu'il y a peu de musulmans... Etonnant, non ?





> Elle a russi  trouver du job l-bas  ! Elle a de la chance.
> Le taux de chmage des jeunes en Europe


hhh ! Quand on ne sait pas de quoi on parle, on se tait !  :;):

----------


## Ryu2000

> que les flics viennent quand on les appelle !


Ils ont peut-tre autre chose  foutre qu'escorter des femmes dans des quartiers tout  fait raisonnable...




> Quand tu leur tlphones, ils ne viennent pas, c'est tout


Ils ont des choses plus importantes  faire, sinon ils viendraient.




> Concernant Charlie Hebdo, je ne connais aucun musulman qui ait dit "ils l'ont bien cherch". On ne doit pas connatre les mmes.


Des propos sont mal passs :
CHARLIE. PLUS DE 3700 MESSAGES SIGNALS POUR APOLOGIE DU TERRORISME



> Un internaute est jug ce lundi pour avoir publi sur Facebook un message faisant apologie de lattentat contre Charlie Hebdo. Il risque jusque 7 ans de prison. Plus de 3700 messages de ce genre ont t recueillis par la police.





> Un homme avait mim le fait de tirer  la mitrailleuse sur des policiers passant dans la rue, en hurlant  vive les assassins de la police .


Lui c'est quelqu'un qui est fan de RAP et qui n'a jamais compris le sample "*Woop-woop! That's the sound of da police! That's the sound of the beast!*" :



C'est une hallucination auditive :

----------


## Invit

> Ils ont des choses plus importantes  faire, sinon ils viendraient.


Que les choses soient claires : quand tu les appelles parce qu'un type se fait tabasser dans la rue, ils ne viennent pas. Quand tu les appelles parce que ta voisine se fait tabasser par son bonhomme, ils ne viennent pas. Quand tu les appelles parce que le kebab et le PMU sont en train de se battre dans le parc, ils ne viennent pas. Quand tu les appelles parce qu'un random a tir des coups de feu dans la rue parce qu'il en a marre, ils viennent le lendemain constater que tout est tranquille. Ils ont srement plein de choses plus importantes que de s'occuper de a, mais dans ce cas c'est qu'il y a un problme d'effectifs. Ou de volont. Certainement les deux.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Donc, d'aprs toi, tous les gens pauvre de banlieue sont des criminels ?


La pauvret augmente la probabilit de sombrer dans la criminalit.
On est pas n sous la mme toile.




> Je n'ai pas parl d'immigration. Ce sont les jeunes de 2eme et surtout de 3eme gnration qui posent le plus de problmes.


Les gens qui rejoignent les terroristes n'ont pas besoin d'tre issu de l'immigration... Il faut juste tre paum et se laisser manipuler.




> Et les gamins, ils ne font gnralement que rpter ce que les adultes qu'ils frquentent disent.


a dpend, parfois les enfants disent exactement l'inverse de leur parents.
Les gars n'taient pas fan de Charlie Hebdo, donc ils s'en foutaient de cette attaque, c'tait pnible que les mdias et les politiciens en fassent tout un foin...
Charlie Hebdo tait drle du temps du professeur Choron, que les gars comme Philippe Val aillent se faire ******.
On en a trop fait pour Charlie Hebdo, c'tait vraiment chiant. D'un ct ont dit qu'il y a de la libert d'expression, de l'autre des comiques se font attaquer par la LICRA...
Bon aprs ils ont compris qu'ils faisaient de la merde :
L'appel de la Licra aux humoristes : "Lchez-vous !"




> des musulmans qui disent :"c'est bien fait pour eux".


C'tait peut-tre des gens pas fan de Charlie Hebdo, qui trouvaient se journal trop islamophobe, et ils disaient juste " force de chercher la merde parfois tu te prends une baffe".
Bon aprs il y a de la provocation, de l'humour noir, c'tait pas srieux, c'tait juste une blague pour choquer.




> C'est marrant, parce que justement, un des trucs que l'ont remarque en Espagne (ou ce problme ne se pose pas) c'est qu'il y a peu de musulmans...


Les racailles qui disent "ouesh mademoiselle" ne sont pas musulman, et ils doivent bien faire chier certaines femmes.




> hhh !


Ta famille n'intresse personne...
C'tait juste pour critiquer gratuitement l'UE. Le chmage est hyper lev dans plein de pays de l'UE et on nous a promis le plein emploi, la croissance, la paix. Je ne vois rien de tout a dans l'UE.




> Quand tu les appelles parce qu'un random a tirer des coups de feu dans la rue parce qu'il en a marre


Il se passe des choses bizarres par chez vous...
Mais bon si il n'y a pas de bless, ce n'est pas trs grave au final  ::P: 

Les policiers ont un mtier difficile, ils sont en sous effectif, ils reoivent des ordres tout pourri, il y a un paquet de suicide.

----------


## el_slapper

> Que les choses soient claires : quand tu les appelles parce qu'un type se fait tabasser dans la rue, ils ne viennent pas. Quand tu les appelles parce que ta voisine se fait tabasser par son bonhomme, ils ne viennent pas. Quand tu les appelles parce que le kebab et le PMU sont en train de se battre dans le parc, ils ne viennent pas. Quand tu les appelles parce qu'un random a tirer des coups de feu dans la rue parce qu'il en a marre, ils viennent le lendemain constater que tout est tranquille. Ils ont srement plein de choses plus importantes que de s'occuper de a, mais dans ce cas c'est qu'il y a un problme d'effectifs. Ou de volont. Certainement les deux.


Si j'tais cynique, je dirais que au plus les quartiers ou ne vont pas leurs enfants sont pourris, au moins a fait de concurrence pour les diplmes de leurs enfants. Mais je ne suis pas cynique.

Ou bien?

----------


## Invit

> Il se passe des choses bizarres par chez vous...
> Mais bon si il n'y a pas de bless, ce n'est pas trs grave au final


Ouais, apparemment le type a tir en l'air, et il est probablement le premier  avoir honte de lui et  rentrer la tte. N'empche que les flics ne sont pas venus et que si ce quartier tourne mal, je n'accuserai pas l'imam (dont je ne connais pas les positions d'ailleurs).




> Les policiers ont un mtier difficile, ils sont en sous effectif, ils reoivent des ordres tout pourri, il y a un paquet de suicide.


Je suis d'accord. C'est en partie ce que je dnonce.




> Si j'tais cynique, je dirais que au plus les quartiers ou ne vont pas leurs enfants sont pourris, au moins a fait de concurrence pour les diplmes de leurs enfants. Mais je ne suis pas cynique.
> 
> Ou bien?


Honntement, je n'ai aucune ide de ce qui se passe dans la tte du tordu qui joue aux checs avec nos pions (et je ne parle pas de Dieu  ::mouarf:: ). De mon point de vue, a ressemble  un sac de nuds avec d'un ct une vie associative trs active et trs saine, de grands espaces verts, des coles avec du personnel globalement trs comptent et trs dynamique, des parents qui s'occupent de leurs enfants et qui sortent beaucoup, peu de chmage, tout ce ct fait que c'est un quartier trs agrable la plupart du temps ; et de l'autre ct une couche de crasse extrmement sombre. Au niveau local, je sais qu'il y a une volont de cacher la poussire sous le tapis, de ne surtout rien faire et de ne pas en parler (genre l'histoire des coups de feu n'a pas t couverte par la presse, je ne l'aurais pas crue si je ne l'avais pas vue). Mais j'ose croire qu'il n'y a pas de malice dans cette prise de position. Je pense que c'est plutt une question d'tiquette politique. La mairie est socialiste, c'est la raison pour laquelle la vie associative est chouette, mais ils ont peur de perdre les lections s'ils admettent qu'il y a des problmes scuritaires. Au niveau national, je me demande si Hollande n'a pas t confront au mme dilemme. S'il avait voulu rtablir la lacit, il aurait fallu qu'il tienne peu ou prou le mme discours que Sarko, mais avec des actions radicalement diffrentes. Problme : les gens entendent les discours.

----------


## Mdinoc

Quelqu'un a mentionn le manque d'ducation parentale des jeunes, mais c'est l aussi un symptme de pauvret: Les parents se retrouvent  travailler de plus en plus d'heures et de plus en plus loin, et n'ont plus de temps  consacrer  leurs enfants...

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Que les choses soient claires : 
> quand tu les appelles parce qu'un type se fait tabasser dans la rue, ils ne viennent pas. 
> Quand tu les appelles parce que ta voisine se fait tabasser par son bonhomme, ils ne viennent pas. 
> Quand tu les appelles parce que le kebab et le PMU sont en train de se battre dans le parc, ils ne viennent pas.


T'es sure de faire le bon numro ?  ::mouarf:: 

Plus srieusement, je ne parle pas des problmes de la police. La politique mene depuis des annes, c'est moins d'effectif dans les services publics. C'est valable pour l'cole, les hpitaux, la justice et bien videmment la police. Et on commence srieusement  en voir les effets.  ::aie:: 
Hlas, les gens continuent allgrement  voter pour la mme politique  ::weird::  (peur du changement quand tu nous tiens...)

Tu habites Rennes, il semble me souvenir, et moi aussi. a presque 20 ans que j'habite Rennes, et ces dernires annes, je ne me sens plus en scurit quand je prends le mtro, ou que je me balade en ville, mme en pleine journe. J'vite vraiment d'y aller. Et le soir, c'est carrment en mode flipage que j'y vais.

----------


## Jon Shannow

Pour revenir  la Macronie. Notre Prsident, fort de sa russite dans la gestion des Gilets Jaunes a dcid de continuer avec la rforme des retraites.

----------


## ABCIWEB

Encore et toujours une nouvelle perce de l'extrme droite en Allemagne,  Thuringe. 

"Les chrtiens-dmocrates de la CDU enregistrent leur plus mauvais score depuis 1990, avec 22,1 % des voix, en recul de prs de 12 points en cinq ans  20 heures. Idem chez les sociaux-dmocrates, qui atteignent un nouveau point bas avec 8,3 % des voix, en recul de prs de quatre points.  C'est un jour amer pour la CDU et dmocratie du centre en Allemagne , a rsum dimanche soir Paul Ziemiak, secrtaire gnral de la CDU."

"l'AfD fait plus que doubler son score,  23,6 %, devenant la deuxime force politique de la rgion derrire la gauche radicale.  Mene par le ministre prsident du Land Bodo Ramelow, l'extrme gauche (die Linke) progresse aussi de plus de deux points,  30,6 %."

Que fait Merckel pour enrayer la baisse constante de sa popularit ? Avec des exportations record et un excdent budgtaire, ils auraient pourtant les moyens d'arrondir les angles. Mais nada, peu importe les consquences, mme si l'aile dure nofasciste de l'AfD gagne en notorit. En Allemagne comme en France, il n'est surtout pas question que a ruisselle et l'on voit avec l'exemple allemand que ce n'est pas une question de moyens, ni de bnfices. 

Bref,  Thuringe les deux partis "extrmistes" dpassent les 50% de l'lectorat. Je mets des guillemets au mot extrmiste, car comment ne pas qualifier d'extrmiste un parti comme la CDU (mme positionnement politique/conomique que LREM) qui ne veut rien changer  sa politique quelles que soient les consquences pour le pays. De fait, les qualificatifs employs pour nommer les partis politiques ne veulent plus rien dire, et ne sont que du camouflage pour faire plus prsentable ou plus dtestable. Ce n'est pas nouveau, mais j'espre au moins que ceux qui ont encore des doutes sont de moins en moins nombreux car il est urgent de se rveiller.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Encore et toujours une nouvelle perce de l'extrme droite en Allemagne


C'est comme a dans d'autres pays, quand c'est la crise les gens ont tendance  voter pour des extrmes.
Elections rgionales en Italie : lextrme-droite de Salvini sempare dun fief historique de la gauche
En 1936 en France il y a eu le Front Populaire pour que lextrme droite ne passe pas. Bon en 1940 la Chambre des dputs et le Snat ont vot pour donner du pouvoir au marchal Ptain (569 voix pour, 80 contre et 17 abstentions volontaires), mais quand mme...

Merkel a essay de sauvegarder son lectorat  un moment donn :
Accueil des migrants : Angela Merkel fait son mea culpa



> DESAVEU - *Le mcontentement grandit en Allemagne sur la politique migratoire d'Angela Merkel*. Son parti, la CDU, a enregistr dimanche un nouveau revers lectoral  Berlin. Du coup, la chancelire allemande fait marche arrire. Elle a reconnu ce lundi une imprparation dans l'accueil des migrants.


Merkel fait marche arrire sur les rfugis



> Aprs la victoire dcevante aux lgislatives du 24 septembre et *la perce historique de l'extrme droite*, Angela Merkel a fait dimanche une concession politique de taille  l'aile la plus conservatrice de sa famille politique, la CSU bavaroise, *acceptant de se fixer pour objectif de ne pas accueillir annuellement plus de 200 000 demandeurs d'asile*. Mme s'il ne s'agit pas d'un plafond ferme, le patron de CSU Horst Seehofer s'est dit hier,  ct de la chancelire, trs content et satisfait.


Plein d'allemands trouvaient qu'il y avait trop de migrants.

Monte de l'extrme droite : quelle est la responsabilit de la gauche radicale ?



> Les lections europennes ont vu une nouvelle fois lextrme-droite tirer son pingle du jeu. *Dans de nombreux pays en Europe  Belgique flamande, Italie, Royaume-Uni, Pologne, France, etc.  celle-ci engrange des russites lectorales avec une stabilit qui force le respect*. Certes, on en oublierait que le principal vainqueur de ces lections est, comme  laccoutume, labstention  avec uniquement 50,7% de participation. Les cris dorfraie provoqus par cette perce masqueraient presque limpuissance colossale du Parlement europen, exclu du droit dinitiative lgislative et enserr dans le complexe rseau dacteurs de la gouvernance europenne. Cest donc  une lection aux enjeux "drisoires" que le peuple franais tait convi.


En Espagne c'est le bordel, d'un ct il y a plein de catalans qui veulent l'indpendance et d'un autre ct il y a des espagnoles un peu nostalgique de Franco.
Si c'est le cirque partout c'est  cause du monde de la finance qui est entirement responsable de la crise qui arrive.
En simplifiant : les banques dirigent les gros patrons, les gros patrons dirigent les mdias, les mdias dirigent les politiciens, le peuple subit.

La mont des extrmes (gauche ou droite) est une consquence de la crise conomique caus par le monde de la finance.
Si une grosse banque comme la Deutsche Bank ou la JPMorgan Chase fait faillite, la situation va tre bien plus grave qu'en 1929.
Comme elles dpendent toutes des autres, si il y a une qui tombe elles tombent toutes.

Un krach arrive, en principe les extrmes devraient continuer de monter.

----------


## Jon Shannow

Ryu, n'as tu pas encore compris que les "migrants" c'tait l'excuse, le parapluie des no-libraux ?

Si tu veux faire baisser le vote des extrmes, ce n'est pas en jouant leur jeu, mais en donnant du pouvoir d'achat. En arrtant leur politique no-librale qui consiste  moins de service public, moins de protection sociale et toujours plus de profits pour les grandes fortunes. Mais, a, ces grandes fortunes n'en veulent pas, et comme ce sont eux qui font la politique (les Macrons, Merkel & cie ne sont que leurs pantins). Ces gens nourrissent les hommes et femmes politiques, les journaleux (qui ne sont plus que des propagandistes) et quelques crtins utiles comme les syndicats, afin d'assoir leur pouvoir. 
La seule question  se poser, c'est jusqu'o les victimes, les moutons, les esclaves sont capables d'aller en acceptant toujours plus de sacrifices avant de se rebeller ? Car, je ne doute pas un seul instant que ces magnats des finances vont tirer sur la corde encore et encore... Mais,  un moment cette corde cassera. Et c'est l que tout basculera. On a les prmisses actuellement. Les Gilets Jaunes en France, mais on voit aussi des meutes au Chili (laboratoire du no-libralisme). Il y a aussi les votes extrmes en Italie, Pologne, Allemagne et France (et dans bien d'autres pays). Le Brexit est aussi une forme de contestation du no-libralisme incarn par l'UE.

Donc, Wait & See, comme disent les rosbifs.

----------


## rawsrc

Allez, je vous mets cette reprise de Genesis qui claque tellement elle est  propos.


On va y venir...

----------


## Ryu2000

> les "migrants" c'tait l'excuse, le parapluie des no-libraux ?


Ce n'est pas sympa de faire venir des migrants pour crer de la diversion. Les migrants sont des victimes, ils sont utilis pour crer des tensions afin que les gens ne voient pas la source du problme.
En France certaines personnes qui taient  fond pro migrants dans les annes 70/80 sont maintenant anti islam. Ils organisent une guerre civile, pendant que les gens se tapent entre-eux ils ne voient pas la source du problme.




> Si tu veux faire baisser le vote des extrmes, ce n'est pas en jouant leur jeu, mais en donnant du pouvoir d'achat.


La plupart des entreprises n'ont pas les moyens d'embaucher du monde ou d'augmenter les salaires, les taxes et impts ne vont pas diminuer, donc le pouvoir d'achat ne peut pas augmenter.
a fait longtemps que j'ai compris que la qualit des services public se dgradait, que Macron et Merkel n'taient que des pantins, que les syndicats taient corrompus, que les mdias faisaient de la propagande. Je suis content de voir que de plus en plus de gens comprennent la situation.  :;): 

Pour sortir de la crise il faut d'abord que le plus gros krach conomique de l'histoire de l'humanit ait lieu. Peut-tre qu'on reconstruira un meilleur systme sur les cendres de celui-ci. (au pire les survivants auront 30 annes prospres ^^)
La finance a fait n'importe quoi depuis trop longtemps, il faut que a casse, c'est invitable.

----------


## Ryu2000

Emmanuel Macron choisit Valeurs Actuelles pour parler islam



> Aprs RTL, le prsident de la Rpublique a accord un entretien  l'hebdomadaire qui tient un discours trs droitier et dcomplex sur lidentit nationale.
> (...)
> Il est important de sadresser  tous les Franais sur tous les supports. Le prsident de la Rpublique a vocation  dialoguer par lintermdiaire des mdias avec tout le monde, y compris avec ceux qui ne partagent pas les convictions qui sont les ntres; cest un exercice de pdagogie ncessaire, a justifi la porte-parole du gouvernement Sibeth Ndiaye lors du compte-rendu du conseil des ministres. 
> 
> Manifestement il veut sadresser  cet lectorat trs particulier de gens de droite, qui ont souvent tendance (...)  lever la temprature verbale contre lislam voire plus, a estim sur LCI le dput LFI Alexis Corbire, qui avait lui-mme accord un entretien  lhebdomadaire.


C'est bizarre que tout le monde lgitime ce mdia, il ne doit pas tre si diffrent des autres... Pourtant le titre fait peur.

----------


## ABCIWEB

> C'est comme a dans d'autres pays, quand c'est la crise les gens ont tendance  voter pour des extrmes.


D'autant plus, comme je l'ai dit plus haut, qu'ils ont autant moins de scrupules en se rendant compte que les partis au pouvoir, qualifis de centristes par l'ensemble des mdias, sont tout autant extrmistes en provoquant cette situation de crise et en se foutant des consquences pour la socit et le pays dans son ensemble.




> Merkel a essay de sauvegarder son lectorat  un moment donn :
> Merkel fait marche arrire sur les rfugis


Cet exemple est particulirement rvlateur. 

La population allemande est vieillissante, les bons chiffres conomiques  l'chelle du pays s'est faite par un dumping social au dtriment des allemands et du reste de l'Europe, ce qui leur a valu d'tre les champions europens des travailleurs pauvres, et en mme temps d'avoir tellement le moral dans les bottes qu'ils ne font plus assez d'enfants pour renouveler leur population. Les dirigeants allemands sont donc logiquement tenter d'accueillir un plus grand nombre d'migrs que la moyenne des autres pays europens, pour compenser ce dficit de population et trouver toujours plus de main d'oeuvre corvable  merci. 

De ce fait, les allemands sont plus concerns par les problmes migratoires que la plupart des autres pays europens. Et c'est d'autant plus remarquable que malgr la volteface de Merckel qui date de 2017, son parti la CDU ainsi que la CSU ont continu de perdre rgulirement du terrain depuis 2 ans. Le problme peru par les allemands n'est donc pas seulement migratoire, il est plus globalement dans la politique conomique et sociale et les ravages causs par l'ultralibralisme voqus par *Jon Shannow* dans son dernier message.

Donc Macron et son gouvernement peuvent bien remettre 1000 fois le sujet de l'immigration ou du voile sur la table, cela ne changera globalement rien, pas plus en France qu'en Allemagne o le sujet est encore plus sensible. 

Aprs c'est vrai aussi que le mot "global" lui est tranger. De mme qu'il ne sert que quelques intrts particuliers, ceux des extrmement riches, il ne cherche pas  convaincre l'ensemble de l'opinion mais seulement quelques nafs qui lui permettront de gagner 2 ou 3% de l'lectorat par rapport aux autres candidats, juste de quoi passer le cap du premier tour et appeler au rassemblement des forces "dmocratiques" au second tour. C'est tellement lisible que c'en est dsolant. 

Dsolant aussi de constater que c'est une minorit de nafs qui fait perdurer ce systme, ces mmes nafs qui se trouvent intelligents et modernes avec leurs anglicismes et leur dernier portable  la main, alors qu'ils se font embrouiller le cerveau en tant maintenu dans un tat d'urgence permanent, c'est  dire par une technique de manipulation qui remonte  l'aube des temps et n'a absolument rien de moderne mais tout du Nandertal.

----------


## Ryu2000

> sont tout autant extrmistes en provoquant cette situation de crise


Oui certains gouvernement ne sont pas mieux que le gouvernement chinois, mais ils se font passer pour des gentils en faisant du socital et en tant pro migrant : "Nous sommes progressiste, par consquent nous incarnons le bien".
Ils donnent l'ordre aux forces de l'ordre d'tre violent envers les manifestants et ils veulent faire de la surveillance de masse, pour cela ils utilisent des prtextes comme la lutte contre le terrorisme par exemple.

En revanche, ils ne sont pas responsable de la crise, mme si ils n'ont rien pour arranger les choses, il y a une crise conomique qui est la consquence des mauvaises pratiques du monde de la finance, ensuite les GOPE demandent aux pays de privatiser les services publics, d'instaurer l'austrit, etc. Si le dficit public dpasse 3% du PIB l'UE sanctionne. L'Italie a presque tait condamn par l'UE pour dficit excessif.




> La population allemande est vieillissante, les bons chiffres conomiques  l'chelle du pays s'est faite par un dumping social au dtriment des allemands et du reste de l'Europe, ce qui leur a valu d'tre les champions europens des travailleurs pauvres, et en mme temps d'avoir tellement le moral dans les bottes qu'ils ne font plus assez d'enfants pour renouveler leur population. Les dirigeants allemands sont donc logiquement tenter d'accueillir un plus grand nombre d'migrs que la moyenne des autres pays europens, pour compenser ce dficit de population et trouver toujours plus de main d'oeuvre corvable  merci.


L'Allemagne peut se servir des pays proches d'elle. Il y a plein de gens capable de travailler dans les usines pour un petit salaire.
L'Allemagne a de moins en moins besoin de main d'oeuvre, son conomie repose trop sur l'automobile et les gens n'achtent plus de voiture. Les licenciements massifs ont commenc, la rcession est proche.

La BCE va demander  l'Allemagne et aux Pays-Bas de dpenser leur excdent budgtaire :
Christine Lagarde critique l'Allemagne avant mme son installation  la BCE



> Les pays en excdent budgtaire, dont lAllemagne, nont pas vraiment fait les efforts ncessaires en matire de relance budgtaire pour consolider une croissance fragile, a estim ce mercredi 30 octobre au micro de RTL Christine Lagarde, qui prendra deux jours plus tard ses fonctions  la tte de la Banque centrale europenne.





> Donc Macron et son gouvernement peuvent bien remettre 1000 fois le sujet de l'immigration ou du voile sur la table, cela ne changera globalement rien, pas plus en France qu'en Allemagne o le sujet est encore plus sensible.


Le plan c'est de faire venir un maximum de migrants, de ne pas les intgrer, puis de crer de l'islamophobie, c'est de la diversion, pendant que les gens se battent entre eux ils ne peuvent pas analyser la source du problme.

Sondage. Six Franais sur dix jugent que llection dEmmanuel Macron a t  une mauvaise chose 
Sous Hollande, sous Sarkozy, voir mme sous Chirac, il y a du y avoir des moments o 62% de la population trouvait que llection du prsident tait une mauvaise chose pour la nation.
Franois Hollande bat le record dimpopularit de Jacques Chirac

Le thme de la prsidentielle de 2022 sera : l'immigration et l'islam :
Entre Emmanuel Macron et  Valeurs actuelles , les secrets dun flirt



> *Depuis 2017, les Franais attendaient les rflexions dEmmanuel Macron sur la lacit, le droit dasile, limmigration, lislam.*


Peut-tre que Marion Marchal va arriver en 2021 avec un nouveau parti qui va rcuprer des lecteurs de l'UMP, du FN et d'LREM.
===
Vu le krach conomique qui approche, l'islam c'est le cadet de nos soucis.

----------


## Ryu2000

Macron provoque un incident diplomatique avec la Bulgarie



> Emmanuel Macron plaide pour une immigration conomique lgale, canalise, et livre le fond de sa pense sans filtre :  Il y a des emplois que vous ne ferez plus occuper  des Franais, comme le mtier de plongeur. Je suis lucide : c'tait dj impossible il y a 40 ans  ! Je prfre avoir de la migration lgale, enregistre, sous quotas, pendant x annes plutt que du travail dtach dissimul. *Je prfre avoir des gens qui viennent de Guine ou de Cte d'Ivoire lgaux, qui sont l et qui font ce travail, que des filires bulgares ou ukrainiennes clandestines.*


 ::ptdr::  Je ne pensais pas qu'il tait all aussi loin.
Macron aime bien changer son discours par rapport  l'audience vis, le problme c'est que parfois des lecteurs potentiels qui ne sont pas cibl par une dclaration l'entendent quand mme.

Il y a des franais qui seraient content de faire la vaisselle dans les restaurants, c'est toujours mieux qu'tre au RSA... Bon aprs c'est chaud, humide, sale, bruyant, mais c'est toujours mieux que de ne pas travailler.

----------


## Cincinnatus

> Il y a des franais qui seraient content de faire la vaisselle dans les restaurants, c'est toujours mieux qu'tre au RSA... Bon aprs c'est chaud, humide, sale, bruyant, mais c'est toujours mieux que de ne pas travailler.


Ouais, a dpend de ce que tu recherches. Si tu veux tre ingnieur en dveloppement (au hasard  ::mrgreen:: ) tu ne vas pas meubler ton chmage avec de la plonge. Difficile  vendre sur le CV.

----------


## fredoche

Pendant qu'on s'charpe sur ces petites phrases  la con,  qui ne sont que du spectacle et de la com, la Tatchrisation du pays  marche force, elle, ne faiblit pas.

La casse sociale tous azimuts a a le connait bien. C'est un vrai problme qui touche tous les franais, et qui ne connait aucun ralentissement.

Les conneries qu'il peut pondre sur ces sujets ddis  dsigner des boucs missaires ne sont que des diversions... et ryu tu es comme d'habitude le premier  te jeter dessus. Tu n'es bon qu' voir la surface des choses ou quoi ?

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Ouais, a dpend de ce que tu recherches. Si tu veux tre ingnieur en dveloppement (au hasard ) tu ne vas pas meubler ton chmage avec de la plonge. Difficile  vendre sur le CV.


Dans la restauration, il y a plein de boulots vacants. Mais, le pourquoi est plutt  chercher du cot des salaires et des horaires. Qui veut bosser dans un resto,  faire la plonge le dimanche soir pour  peine un smic ?

----------


## Ryu2000

> Si tu veux tre ingnieur en dveloppement (au hasard ) tu ne vas pas meubler ton chmage avec de la plonge.


Il y a des BAC+5 et des BAC+8 qui n'arriveront jamais  trouver du travail et qui finiront par faire des jobs sans formation (au bout d'un temps il faudra bien sortir du RSA).
Bac + que dalle, la dprime des diplms qui galrent  trouver du travail
Galre des bac+5: les jeunes diplms sans emploi tmoignent



> Je savais trs bien que je nallais pas diriger France Tlcom en sortant de lcole! Mais je mattendais encore moins  me retrouver au chmage Grgoire*, 26 ans est titulaire dune licence dadministration publique complte par un master de management des units culturelles. Il fait partie de cette gnration de bac+5 qui narrive pas  trouver de travail dans son secteur. *Selon une tude de lApec, en 2015 prs de 40 % des jeunes bac +5 sont sans emploi un an aprs leur diplme.*


Plus le temps passe plus c'est difficile de trouver, les recruteurs trouvent a louche et lexprience s'loigne.
Bon aprs dans les grandes villes comme Paris, Lyon, Grenoble, Toulouse, etc, a doit tre beaucoup plus facile.

Bac + 5 et dqualifis : quand le master nest pas  la hauteur



> Il a bch durant cinq ans, a dcroch un master de recherche en biologie molculaire. Mais  24 ans, Saifdine vit toujours de son job dtudiant : matre-nageur sauveteur en piscine. Comme lui, une soixantaine de diplms de bac + 5 ont tmoign de leur frustration  la suite de notre appel sur Lemonde.fr. Elise, 25 ans, gagne  peine plus que le smic malgr un master en management public. Julien, traducteur, sest rabattu sur les services  la personne. Quant  Sbastien, diplm en journalisme, il fait de lintrim en supermarch et parle dun  profond sentiment dchec et de gchis .


Parfois des BAC+5 sont du de leur salaire, parce que tu peux tre ingnieur de dveloppement et ne pas gagner normment.
En 20 ans, le salaire mdian des Bac+5 a perdu plus de 200 euros

====
Bref ce n'est pas a la raction attendue.
J'attendais  ce qu'un type s'offusque parce que Macron dit que les franais refusent de faire certains jobs et qu'il faut mettre des trangers dans ces jobs.
Parce qu'aujourd'hui il y a plein d'tudiants qui viennent faire leur tudes en France et cherchent du boulot en France,  l'poque o j'tais  la FAC il y avait un paquet d'trangers (Maroc, Algrie, Chine, Tunisie, etc).
Aujourd'hui il y a des entreprises qui passent par des prestataires au Maroc pour payer les dveloppeurs moins cher.




> Pendant qu'on s'charpe sur ces petites phrases  la con,  qui ne sont que du spectacle et de la com


Ben ouais Macron devrait dire moins de connerie ! Mais il aime bien le spectacle...
Sa seule chance de gagner et de tomber contre Marine Lepen au second tour de la prsidentielle.
Il est confiant de croire qu'il va se retrouver au second tour ^^




> La casse sociale tous azimuts a a le connait bien.


De toute faon que ce soit Macron ou un autre, ce serait un peu prs la mme merde... Macron ne fait que suivre les GOPE. Avant LREM il y a eu le PS et l'UMP et ils faisaient la mme politique.
Est-ce qu'il y a un pays qui se porte bien quelque part ? La Suisse ? La Norvge ?
Est-ce que le systme sociale est meilleure en Allemagne ?
On ne peut pas lutter contre la prcarisation, la qualit des services publiques va continuer de se dgrader, le pouvoir d'achat va continuer de diminuer, le chmage et la pauvret vont continuer d'augmenter, on ne peut rien faire pour l'viter.
Peut-tre que nous rebondirons aprs avoir atteint le fond du gouffre, mais on y est pas encore.




> Dans la restauration, il y a plein de boulots vacants.


Aux USA parfois les bars embauchent du monde et a fait baisser les statistiques du chmage.
Etats-Unis: Toujours plus de serveurs et de barmans et toujours moins demplois dans lindustrie



> En mars, Les emplois  faible rmunration du secteur des services, de la restauration et dbits de boissons(bars)  savoir, les serveurs, les barmans et les cuisiniers ont atteint un nouveau sommet avec 11.307.000 salaris, soit une augmentation de 25.000 postes dans le mois et compensant pratiquement tous les emplois perdus dans le secteur de lindustrie.
> 
> Voil comment on peut analyser ces deux secteurs depuis le dbut de lanne 2015: 24.000 emplois dans lindustrie ont t perdus au cours des 14 derniers mois par rapport aux 365.000 crations demplois dans le secteur de la restauration(barmans/serveurs).

----------


## benjani13

> Dans la restauration, il y a plein de boulots vacants. Mais, le pourquoi est plutt  chercher du cot des salaires et des horaires. Qui veut bosser dans un resto,  faire la plonge le dimanche soir pour  peine un smic ?


C'est souvent encore pire : quelques heures le midi, quelques heures le soir. Tu peux pas rentrer chez toi par ce que a vaut pas le coup de faire 3 heures allez/retour de transport ou de voiture (avec en plus le coup de l'essence) pour rester 1 heure chez toi.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> C'est souvent encore pire : quelques heures le midi, quelques heures le soir. Tu peux pas rentrer chez toi par ce que a vaut pas le coup de faire 3 heures allez/retour de transport ou de voiture (avec en plus le coup de l'essence) pour rester 1 heure chez toi.


Tout  fait. Et cette situation n'est pas propre  la restauration. Les super-march abusent galement de ces horaires dcoups. Mais, bizarrement, les syndicats regardent ailleurs !  ::roll::

----------


## Ryu2000

> Mais, bizarrement, les syndicats regardent ailleurs !


Pour les horaires les syndicats n'ont peut-tre rien dis, je ne sais pas, mais en 2019 ils ont critiqu les licenciements massifs.
La CGT appelle  la grve dans la grande distribution les 19 et 20 avril



> La grande distribution va-t-elle connatre le mme sort que la sidrurgie au sicle dernier ? , sest demand la reprsentante CGT, qui a dnonc la  lourde responsabilit  du gouvernement dans cette  casse sociale . Les  ordonnances Macron  et, avant elles, la loi travail de 2016 notamment, ont  rabot les droits  des instances reprsentatives du personnel et  facilit les licenciements , a-t-elle dit.
> 
> Prsents autour delles, des reprsentants syndicaux de Carrefour et Auchan ont fait part de leurs craintes de davantage de suppressions demplois dans les annes  venir, les personnels tant la  variable dajustement  pour dgager plus de rentabilit. Ils ont soulign aussi  lamplification  de la mise en location grance de magasins par les enseignes, source d' anxit  pour les salaris.


Ceux qui bossent dans les grandes surfaces ont un boulot ultra pnible (ils doivent ctoyez normment de client), les horaires sont parfois compliqus, ils sont mal pay et en plus maintenant ils se font virer.
===
En ce moment il y a un scandale sur Twitter parce qu'une chroniqueuse a dit de la merde :
Une femme seule, au SMIC avec deux enfants, humilie sur LCI: Fallait pas divorcer!



> Chroniqueuse dans l'mission "24h Pujadas" sur LCI,Julie Graziani a suscit l'indignation en commentant un change entre Emmanuel Macron et une mre isole de Rouen qui tente de vivre au SMIC avec ses deux enfants. "A-t-elle travaill correctement  l'cole?", s'est interroge la jeune femme, avant de donner cet incroyable conseil: "*Si on est au SMIC, et bien il ne faut peut-tre pas non plus divorcer*"...

----------


## DevTroglodyte

> Ceux qui bossent dans les grandes surfaces ont un boulot ultra pnible (ils doivent ctoyez normment de client), les horaires sont parfois compliqus, ils sont mal pay et en plus maintenant ils se font virer.


La pnibilit, c'est pas forcment (ou uniquement) cotoyer des clients relous, mais c'est le geste rptitif de prendre les produits, les scanner et les reposer qui leur nique le dos. Et comme a n'est compens par rien...

----------


## Ryu2000

J'ai travaill en grande surface (contrat spcial tudiant le samedi, dimanche et pendant les vacances) et si me rappelle bien le contact avec les clients tait le pire aspect.
Quand t'es  la caisse il faut sourire et dire bonjour  chaque client. Certains font chier, surtout ceux qui ont des bons de rductions, au moins ceux qui bossent  Liddle n'ont pas ce soucis.
La rptitivit du mouvement a restera toujours 10 fois mieux qu' l'usine, il y a une pause  chaque fois qu'un client paie et parfois il n'y a pas de client, par exemple le lundi matin c'est plutt calme. En plus t'es pas toujours  la caisse, parfois t'es en rayon.

Dans les films comme Clerks on voit que le plus chiant c'est les clients.  ::P: 

====
Aujourd'hui le gouvernement va prsenter 20 mesures sur limmigration, c'est bien jolie mais a parle d'immigration lgale et aujourd'hui il y a un gros problme d'immigration clandestine.

----------


## yolle

Avec les nouvelles lois sur l'immigration et notamment l'immigration choisie (diplms et parlant franais) pour les mtiers en tension. Mon petit doigt me dit me dit que linformatique va bientt refaire a nouveau parti de cette fameuse liste.  ::lol:: 




> Dans la restauration, il y a plein de boulots vacants. Mais, le pourquoi est plutt  chercher du cot des salaires et des horaires. Qui veut bosser dans un resto,  faire la plonge le dimanche soir pour  peine un smic ?


bien sur. La plupart des boulots c'est CDD au smic. Ils ne trouvent personne parce qu'ils ne payent pas, tout simplement.
J'ai un copain qui bossait dans l'aide a domicile. Le mec devait tre diapo toute le journe alors qu'il bossait 30 minutes ici, 1 heure l etc etc le tout tal sur une journe. Ces dplacements n'taient pas pays, juste le temps travaill. C'tait a peine au smic .... bien sur qu'il y a des postes a pouvoir. Des boulots dont personne ne veut.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Mon petit doigt me dit me dit que linformatique va bientt refaire a nouveau parti de cette fameuse liste.


Quelle liste ?
Les entreprises utilisent de plus en plus des prestataires au Maroc. Donc on a pas besoin de faire venir des dveloppeurs trangers.




> Ils ne trouvent personne parce qu'ils ne payent pas, tout simplement.


 la limite si t'habites  20m du restaurant a peut tre jouable d'aller travailler quelques heures plusieurs fois par jour. Le truc c'est que les gens qui n'ont pas de travail sont oblig de vivre o les loyers sont faibles, donc ils habitent loin des endroits o il y a du travail.

----------


## Marco46

> La pnibilit, c'est pas forcment (ou uniquement) cotoyer des clients relous, mais c'est le geste rptitif de prendre les produits, les scanner et les reposer qui leur nique le dos. Et comme a n'est compens par rien...


Et t'imagines si t'es le collgue caissier de Ryu et qu'il bavasse surtout et n'importe quoi  longueur de journe comme il poste sur developpez ?

Ou pire, ton chef de secteur qui te demande de ranger une palette de nutella avec Ryu pendant une matine, t'as mme pas les clients pour faire diversion.

a doit tre l'enfer sur terre, pas de /mute  l'horizon.

Trolol.

----------


## Jon Shannow

Dans la Macronerie, quand on ne cherche pas, ben... on ne trouve pas ! 

Rien  dire, on sait qui protger pour continuer la casse sociale sans peur...

----------


## Ryu2000

C'est logique de protger les policiers qui blessent des gens pendant les manifestations des gilets jaunes.
Les policiers ont reu l'ordre d'tre violent avec les manifestants, donc *on ne peut pas les punir si ils suivent les ordres*...
Castaner a dcor plusieurs policiers souponns de violences contre des  gilets jaunes 

La hirarchie a toujours pousser les policiers  tre disproportionnellement violent contre les gilets jaunes (et de laisser passer les casseurs), les policiers n'ont aucune ide de la situation globale, ils suivent les ordres, c'est leur job.
On ne peut pas punir un policier pour avoir suivi les ordres, sinon les autres policiers ne vont plus suivre les ordres et c'est la fin de tout...

La hirarchie veut que les manifestants soient terroris, la stratgie du gouvernement c'est de faire en sorte que les gilets jaunes aient peur de perdre un il. De cette faon il y a aura moins de manifestants.
Le problme a a toujours t la hirarchie, la plupart des policiers n'apprcient pas de provoquer les gilets jaunes, de les blesser, de les gazer, pour les forcer  avoir une raction violente. Mais ce sont les ordres, donc il faut le faire, il n'y a pas le choix. Si un policier ne supporte plus les ordres, il peut se suicider.

Blesser des gens qui ne manifestent pas, c'est encore mieux, comme a des gens vont mettre toute la faute sur les manifestants : pas de manifestant => pas de policier => pas de blesser "si il n'y avait pas de gilet jaune, le jeune aurait toujours une mchoire".

----------


## yolle

> Quelle liste ?


Il existe dj une liste des mtiers sous tension a Pole Emploi. L'informatique en faisait parti puis a rapidement disparu suite au nombre dinformaticiens inscrit a Pole Emploi.

BFMTV viens de passer un petit reportage sur une start up Parisienne oblige de recruter a ltranger. Le syntec va se frotter les mains  ::lol::

----------


## benjani13



----------


## zecreator

> 


Avec un banquier de Rothschild  la tte du gouvernement, qu'attendre de plus. Il nous aurait du s'il avait t  fond dans le Social. Mais Macron, c'est une marionnette. Ceux qui tiennent le gouvernement, sont ceux qui en change de promesses, ont financ sa campagne.

Cela parait basique en 2019, mais en Politique, ceux sont les mmes ficelles depuis 70 ans.

----------


## GR3lh442kR

> Il existe dj une liste des mtiers sous tension a Pole Emploi. L'informatique en faisait parti puis a rapidement disparu suite au nombre dinformaticiens inscrit a Pole Emploi.
> 
> BFMTV viens de passer un petit reportage sur une start up Parisienne oblige de recruter a ltranger. Le syntec va se frotter les mains


Tiens quand on parle de BFMTV voici qu'ils parlent des informaticiens a propos de ces fameux quotas d'immigration :
https://www.bfmtv.com/economie/quota...s-1800190.html

----------


## Marco46

On notera le professionnalisme des journalistes qui confondent le nombre total d'ingnieurs forms chaque anne tous mtiers confondu et qui est de 40K avec le nombre d'ingnieurs informaticiens qui est plus de l'ordre de 12K avec les masters, 15K tous niveaux d'tude confondus (source non dispo n'tant plus accessible).

De mme la demande de 80/90K c'est pas la cration nette (en y retranchant le nombre de postes dtruits) mais la cration brute. En 2016 on tait  20K (page 5 rapport SYNTEC 2017) de cration nette tous mtiers du numrique confondus. a doit tre toujours dans le mme ordre de grandeur sauf croissance de 300%.

Si on rajoute  a le stock d'informaticiens au chmage qui est de plusieurs dizaines de milliers on se rend compte surtout que les entreprises ne veulent pas prendre des juniors et ne veulent pas former les informaticiens disponibles sur leurs stacks techniques et veulent du tout cuit.

Bref, pnurie de moutons  cinq pattes pays comme des roumains. Le seul but est de faire pression  la baisse sur les rmunrations.

Je l'ai constat lors de ma prcdente recherche de mission, aujourd'hui les recruteurs (donc les clients) font un focus idiot sur des solutions techniques plutt que de ratisser plus large sur un langage, c'est mme au point de demander des versions prcises de frameworks qui prennent 3 versions majeures par an. Du grand n'importe quoi. J'ai mme vu des offres demandant des expriences suprieures aux dures d'existence des outils. Par exemple du lead dev Vue.js 5 ans d'xp, genre  part Evan Yu (le crateur du framework) ya pas un tre humain sur terre pour satisfaire cette demande. Et c'est frquent.

----------


## ABCIWEB

> Avec un banquier de Rothschild  la tte du gouvernement, qu'attendre de plus. Il nous aurait du s'il avait t  fond dans le Social.


C'est une litote je suppose... car il y a une diffrence entre tre  fond dans le social et faire une politique ouvertement antisociale. 



> Cela parait basique en 2019, mais en Politique, ceux sont les mmes ficelles depuis 70 ans.


Tu peux mme remonter beaucoup plus loin dans le temps. Diviser pour mieux rgner c'est vieux comme le monde. De mme que le racket du peuple pour satisfaire quelques intrts particuliers avec toujours les mmes mthodes pour faire accepter ces injustices, la politique de la terreur, les amputs pour l'exemple etc, etc. 

La rhtorique n'a pas change non plus, ces sacrifices de la population sont toujours justifis pour sauver quelque chose. Pour sauver les hpitaux, l'ducation nationale et les services publics, on rduit les budgets et les effectifs, pour sauver les retraites on diminue les droits, pour sauver la scu on la dtruit, pour sauver la France on la vend  la dcoupe, pour sauver les banques on augmente le dficit et pour rduire le dficit on fait payer les citoyens en exonrant les plus riches, et pour que le travaille paye plus on rduit les allocations chmage.

Bien entendu cela ne permettra  aucun salari de gagner plus par contre son travail lui ouvrira beaucoup moins de droits, droits au chmage mais aussi droit  la retraite, droit d'avoir un service public fonctionnel, de se soigner correctement etc. Ce sont en fait tous les droits des citoyens qui sont systmatiquement dtruits par l'ultralibralisme, de mme que les ressources naturelles et l'quilibre climatique. 

Mais bon peu importe, tout cela n'est que secondaire, ils s'en foute royalement des quilibres sociaux ou cologiques, l'important c'est d'avoir le pouvoir et un bon stock de LBD pour enrichir sa caste, et a continuera tant qu'ils trouveront suffisamment de neuneus pour voter pour eux.

----------


## ABCIWEB

> C'est logique de protger les policiers qui blessent des gens pendant les manifestations des gilets jaunes.
> Les policiers ont reu l'ordre d'tre violent avec les manifestants, donc *on ne peut pas les punir si ils suivent les ordres*...


Si, on peut les punir car chacun doit tre matre de ses actes et le fait de faire son job n'excuse absolument rien. Les attaques dlibres contre des civils qui ne reprsentent aucun danger sont des actes rprhensibles qu'ils soient ordonns ou non par la hirarchie. Si ce n'tait pas rprhensible, il n'y aurait pas lieu de les protger. Et c'est bien pour cette raison que la cour europenne des droits de l'homme a condamn la France macroniste  plusieurs reprises.

----------


## zecreator

> Bref, pnurie de moutons  cinq pattes pays comme des roumains. Le seul but est de faire pression  la baisse sur les rmunrations.


Quand je vois des Seniors, avec un bon bagage tech, baisser leur salaire de 10-15k pour pouvoir bosser, a me dsole. Quand on arrive  peine  tre au-dessus d'un salaire de Junior avec 15 ans d'exprience, et que "c'est comme a, c'est le march", et que tu sais bien que pour une offre de poste, il y a en moyenne 100 candidatures, ben tu ne fais pas la fine bouche. Surtout dans une Socit o tre au chmage, c'est une honte et que tout est fait pour te donner mauvaise conscience, ben au bout d'un moment, tu es prt  tout accepter, mme d'tre un mouton  5 pattes pay comme un roumain.

En informatique, ceux qui ont les meilleurs salaires, ceux sont les Managers et les Commerciaux. Le reste (Chef de projet, dev Ops) ne sont que des outils...

Comme dit Julie Graziani, "Il fallait faire un choix d'tude qui te permette de gagner bien ta vie. Tu n'as que ce que tu mrites."  ::):

----------


## Gunny

> On notera le professionnalisme des journalistes qui confondent le nombre total d'ingnieurs forms chaque anne tous mtiers confondu et qui est de 40K avec le nombre d'ingnieurs informaticiens qui est plus de l'ordre de 12K avec les masters, 15K tous niveaux d'tude confondus (source non dispo n'tant plus accessible).
> 
> De mme la demande de 80/90K c'est pas la cration nette (en y retranchant le nombre de postes dtruits) mais la cration brute. En 2016 on tait  20K (page 5 rapport SYNTEC 2017) de cration nette tous mtiers du numrique confondus. a doit tre toujours dans le mme ordre de grandeur sauf croissance de 300%.
> 
> Si on rajoute  a le stock d'informaticiens au chmage qui est de plusieurs dizaines de milliers on se rend compte surtout que les entreprises ne veulent pas prendre des juniors et ne veulent pas former les informaticiens disponibles sur leurs stacks techniques et veulent du tout cuit.
> 
> Bref, pnurie de moutons  cinq pattes pays comme des roumains. Le seul but est de faire pression  la baisse sur les rmunrations.
> 
> Je l'ai constat lors de ma prcdente recherche de mission, aujourd'hui les recruteurs (donc les clients) font un focus idiot sur des solutions techniques plutt que de ratisser plus large sur un langage, c'est mme au point de demander des versions prcises de frameworks qui prennent 3 versions majeures par an. Du grand n'importe quoi. J'ai mme vu des offres demandant des expriences suprieures aux dures d'existence des outils. Par exemple du lead dev Vue.js 5 ans d'xp, genre  part Evan Yu (le crateur du framework) ya pas un tre humain sur terre pour satisfaire cette demande. Et c'est frquent.


Mais non, tu ne comprends pas, c'est  la personne de se former sur son temps libre. Qu'est-ce qu'elle y peut l'entreprise que les gens ne veulent pas faire a ? Elle paye un salari pour travailler, i.e faire ce qu'il sait. En plus tu te rends compte, s'ils dpensent  former des employs et qu'ils partent ensuite ? Non non non.

Plus srieusement, je suis ahuri par le manque d'introspection des entreprises franaises. AUCUNE remise en cause, TOUT est de la faute des employs/chmeurs. Et cette culture est relaye insidieusement dans les mdias, il suffit de lire les articles sur le chmage : je lis partout "il y a du boulot ici et l mais les franais ne veulent pas". Le sous-entendu est "les franais sont trop fainants/en veulent trop". Personnellement ma conclusion est "les entreprises refusent de donner des conditions de travail ne seraient-ce que dcentes". Ide bonus : "Les immigrs sont moins difficiles et prennent ces boulots". Ma vision : "ces boulots sont tellement pourris que les seuls qui les prennent sont ceux qui n'ont littralement pas le choix".
Les franais sont bien moins cons et fainants que ce que l'on nous sert.

----------


## zecreator

> Mais non, tu ne comprends pas, c'est  la personne de se former sur son temps libre. Qu'est-ce qu'elle y peut l'entreprise que les gens ne veulent pas faire a ? Elle paye un salari pour travailler, i.e faire ce qu'il sait. En plus tu te rends compte, s'ils dpensent  former des employs et qu'ils partent ensuite ? Non non non.
> 
> Plus srieusement, je suis ahuri par le manque d'introspection des entreprises franaises. AUCUNE remise en cause, TOUT est de la faute des employs/chmeurs. Et cette culture est relaye insidieusement dans les mdias, il suffit de lire les articles sur le chmage : je lis partout "il y a du boulot ici et l mais les franais ne veulent pas". Le sous-entendu est "les franais sont trop fainants/en veulent trop". Personnellement ma conclusion est "les entreprises refusent de donner des conditions de travail ne seraient-ce que dcentes". Ide bonus : "Les immigrs sont moins difficiles et prennent ces boulots". Ma vision : "ces boulots sont tellement pourris que les seuls qui les prennent sont ceux qui n'ont littralement pas le choix".
> Les franais sont bien moins cons et fainants que ce que l'on nous sert.


Ben la majorit des franais travaillent pour un salaire et une situation stable, pas pour la passion de leur boulot. Mme ceux qui ont fait des tudes spcifiques n'arrivent pas toujours  aimer ce qu'ils font. On est peu nombreux en France  vivre de notre passion.

Ensuite, en France, on aime pas ceux qui gagnent beaucoup d'argent. Un patron est forcment un exploiteur et un escroc. Une entreprise qui gagne des millions, ne peut pas tre honnte. La russite professionnelle et sociale est forcment suspecte.

A partir de l, la mauvaise relation des franais avec le Monde du Travail et les employeurs peut s'expliquer.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Le seul but est de faire pression  la baisse sur les rmunrations.


Baisse des rmunrations, mais pas pour tout le monde...

----------


## Ryu2000

> Si, on peut les punir car chacun doit tre matre de ses actes et le fait de faire son job n'excuse absolument rien.


Mais si on les punis, les autres ne respecteront plus les ordres ! C'est dans lintrt du gouvernement que les policiers qui font des blesss soit dcor plutt que rprim. (il y a des rseaux qui regroupent des personnes qui sont au sommet de leur hirarchie : politique, justice, police. Ils peuvent s'arranger entre eux pour que la loi ne soit pas respect, les pouvoirs ne sont pas spar dans les coulisses)
L'ide de faire des blesss vient d'en haut, donc ils n'ont pas le choix. Il faut pousser les manifestants  bout pour qu'ils deviennent violent et  partir de l les mdias peuvent filmer.

Apparemment les LBD sont imprcis, donc quand quelqu'un perd un il ce n'est probablement pas fait exprs.
Les mdias disent que les gilets jaunes sont des casseurs, les manifestants se prennent du gaz lacrymogne toute la journe et le soir ils se font tirer dessus, a ne donne pas envie de manifester.




> Et c'est bien pour cette raison que la cour europenne des droits de l'homme a condamn la France macroniste  plusieurs reprises.


Est-ce que a a chang quelque chose ?
C'est un peu comme quand l'ONU condamne Isral, ils peuvent le faire 100 fois a ne changera rien.




> Avec un banquier de Rothschild  la tte du gouvernement, qu'attendre de plus.


"Banquier" c'est peut-tre exagr, c'tait un employ de banque, son boulot c'tait d'organiser des rencontres entre A et B, Macron avait carnet d'adresse et voil.




> Ceux qui tiennent le gouvernement, sont ceux qui en change de promesses, ont financ sa campagne.


En effet il y a des riches qui donnent des millions pour financer les campagnes, donc ils attendent des retours sur investissement.
Donc au final que tu votes PS/UMP/LREM c'est la mme politique. Ils ont les mmes sponsors ^^




> l'important c'est d'avoir le pouvoir et un bon stock de LBD pour enrichir sa caste, et a continuera tant qu'ils trouveront suffisamment de neuneus pour voter pour eux.


C'est pas si facile de se faire lire, les mdias ont du faire monter le score du FN, faire baisser le score de Fillon, faire le promo de Macron, au final Fillon et Melenchon n'taient pas si loin (le PS a fait de la merde Hollande, Valls et d'autres faisaient campagne pour Macron au lieu de soutenir Hamon...)
18,19% des inscrits ont vot Macron au premier tour et c'tait gagn. Au final vu la campagne de pub qu'il y a eu ce n'tait pas une victoire si clatante que a.




> Diviser pour mieux rgner c'est vieux comme le monde.


L apparemment les politiciens et les mdias essaient de diviser les franais en parlant d'immigration et d'islam.
Immigration : Emmanuel Macron "a raison" de relancer le dbat, affirme Sgolne Royal

D'ailleurs il y a toute une opration ce matin pour nettoyer des bidonvilles  Paris :
vacuation  dfinitive  des camps de migrants au nord de Paris
Ils peuvent essayer de dplacer les afhgans, les soudanais et les rythrens qui sont dans ces camps, d'autres viendront prendre leur place.
Je ne sais pas comment ils vont faire pendant les JO de 2024.




> Personnellement ma conclusion est "les entreprises refusent de donner des conditions de travail ne seraient-ce que dcentes".


Les entreprises finissent parfois par trouver des BAC+5 prt  tre pay 25 k brut/an et qui reste mme si ils ne sont augment que de 50 brut/mois chaque anne.

----------


## zecreator

> Baisse des rmunrations, mais pas pour tout le monde...


"Ben fallaut tre patron et mieux choisir tes copains. Si t'es pauvre, c'est parce que t'as pas fait le choix d'tre riche. " (Julie Graziani)

----------


## zecreator

> Les entreprises finissent parfois par trouver des BAC+5 prt  tre pay 25 k brut/an et qui reste mme si ils ne sont augment que de 50 brut/mois chaque anne.


Il est l le malaise. Comment justifier une rmunration de 50k, si derrire quelqu'un est prt  bosser pour 30k ? Tes comptences, ton exprience sont presque devenues un handicap.

J'ai souvent des appels de recruteurs, et leur premire question est : "Vous avez un profil Senior, on va pas perde de temps, votre rmunration c'est quoi ?". Et a fini souvent par "votre rmunration est au-dessus de notre fourchette de salaires. a va pas le faire..."

C'est inquitant.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Comment justifier une rmunration de 50k, si derrire quelqu'un est prt  bosser pour 30k ? Tes comptences, ton exprience sont presque devenues un handicap.


Il suffit d'accepter d'tre moins payer...
Qu'est-ce que tu prfres :
- finir au RSA parce qu'aucune entreprise ne veut te payer 50k
- accepter un job qui fait appelle  tes comptences pour 40/45k
Il y a du chmage et on fait venir des trangers, plein de gens accepteront de travailler pour moins que a. C'est fini depuis longtemps les 30 glorieuses, les salaires n'augmentent plus, il faut accepter d'tre moins rmunr.

Si vous voulez tre mieux pay il faut vous barrer, plein de talents franais sont partis aux USA par exemple.
Silicon Valley : Les Gafa aiment les ingnieurs franais pour leurs comptences et leur esprit critique
 Les ingnieurs franais sont trs recherchs dans la Silicon Valley 

Ma philosophie c'est qu'aujourd'hui c'est un privilge d'avoir un CDI en France, donc il ne faut pas trop en demander, il faut accepter d'tre sous pay, parce que l'alternative c'est le RSA et a fait extrmement peur.
Pour ceux qui vivent  Paris, trouvez du travail o la vie est moins cher et barrez-vous.

----------


## virginieh

> Il suffit d'accepter d'tre moins payer...



Pourquoi donc ? 
Parce que les entreprises font du chantage ?
le coup des 30 glorieuses c'est du vent dans le sens o :
1) Ca n'empeche pas les salaires des dirigeants d'atteindre la stratosphre,
2) Une augmentation des salaires ferait plus pour atteindre l'objectif qu'ils (beaucoup d'conomistes) veulent d'une inflation  2% et d'une croissance moins anmique.

----------


## yolle

> Tiens quand on parle de BFMTV voici qu'ils parlent des informaticiens a propos de ces fameux quotas d'immigration :
> https://www.bfmtv.com/economie/quota...s-1800190.html


Bien sur,  et le reportage sur BFTMTV , c'atit interview du patron trentenaire en polo et cheveux bouriff, jeunes qui travaillent sur des ordi portables assis sur un canap ou a cot de la machine a caf (D'ailleurs, ctait une peu flippant, petit locaux, empiler les employs les un sur les autres ....) . Interview du brsilien qui a appris le franais pour venir coder ici .... c'tait beau comme de l'Antique !!! STARTUP NATIONNNNNNNNNNNNNNnnnnnnnnnn !!!!.




> Il suffit d'accepter d'tre moins payer...


Je vais tre honnte avec toi !. IL faut que tu arrtes de dire des conneries. C'est pesant a lire !.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Pourquoi donc ?


Parce qu'il n'y a pas le choix, le scnario c'est a :
- vous travaillez dans une entreprise avec un salaire trs lev : 50k, parce que vous avez 15 ans dexprience et vous tes  Paris
- l'entreprise fait faillite parce que c'est la crise
- vous vous retrouvez sans emploi
- vous cherchez du travail, mais aucune entreprise n'est prte  vous payer 50k

Est-ce que vous allez vraiment dire "C'est une question d'honneur, je refuse de travailler pour moins de 50 k, tant pis si je perd l'intgralit de mon patrimoine" ou est-ce que vous allez dire "Bon, 45 k c'est pas si mal, l'entreprise semble cool, les collgues ont l'air sympa".
Est-ce qu'il y a des prts  rembourser ?

Comme je l'ai dj dis l'alternative c'est le RSA, vous prfriez quoi, travailler et gagner un peu moins qu' l'apoge de votre salaire ou vivre au RSA ?
Au pire si vous tes si motiv que a, crer votre entreprise, faites du freelance, ou j'en sais rien.

----------


## Marco46

> - vous travaillez dans une entreprise avec un salaire trs lev : 50k, parce que vous avez 15 ans dexprience et vous tes  Paris


C'est pas si lev que a  Paris.

Le problme c'est surtout que pour retrouver un nouveau job, du moins dans le dev, les boites veulent la techno bidule en version N avec 3 ans d'xp dessus et si t'as pas pile poil ce qui est demand ou que tu truques pas ton CV ben tu passes pas le filtre des recruteurs alors qu'il suffirait de te laisser monter tranquillement en comptence un mois ou deux.

----------


## Ryu2000

Au lieu de compter sur les recruteurs vous pouvez recherchez les offres vous mme et crire une lettre de motivation dans laquelle vous expliquer que votre profil correspond beaucoup  ce qui est recherch dans l'offre et que si vous obtenez le job vous aurez une mont rapide en comptence dans les frameworks que vous n'avez pas encore manipul. Vous pouvez galement vous formez en autodidacte pendant votre temps libre.

Plein d'entreprises veulent passer par des socits de services c'est un peu chiant.

----------


## yolle

> C'est pas si lev que a  Paris
> 
> Le problme c'est surtout que pour retrouver un nouveau job, du moins dans le dev, les boites veulent la techno bidule en version N avec 3 ans d'xp dessus et si t'as pas pile poil ce qui est demand ou que tu truques pas ton CV ben tu passes pas le filtre des recruteurs alors qu'il suffirait de te laisser monter tranquillement en comptence un mois ou deux.


Les boites ont la plupart des SI complment htrognes : le dveloppement se fait avec le logiciel "Machin truc" version 1.45a7 qui utilise le framework x24.ty789.4bis sur la BDD "bidule" version 5 rvision 2.4. 
Le tout pilot par l'OS "Truc muche" 15.4 update 44458.9. 

Avec 3/5 ans exprience  dans le "Front" appliqu au marketing indirect dans la gestion de finance des subventions europennes agricoles  ... donc si tu ne corresponds pas a ,c'est mort. 

Normal que les gens "pipautent a mort" leur CV  ::lol::

----------


## Marco46

> Au lieu de compter sur les recruteurs vous pouvez recherchez les offres vous mme et crire une lettre de motivation dans laquelle vous expliquer que votre profil correspond beaucoup  ce qui est recherch dans l'offre et que si vous obtenez le job vous aurez une mont rapide en comptence dans les frameworks que vous n'avez pas encore manipul.


La plupart du taf est dans des grands comptes qui externalisent  des socits de service la technique qui sont rfrences par leur service achat. Tu ne peux pas candidater en solo tu es oblig de passer par une socit tierce qui se plie strictement aux demandes de leurs clients. T'es vraiment pas au fait du fonctionnement.

Aprs il y a toujours des PME et les diteurs mais c'est une petite minorit des jobs dispos.




> Vous pouvez galement vous formez en autodidacte pendant votre temps libre.


a n'a absolument aucune valeur sur un CV. Les recruteurs ne regardent pratiquement que la dernire exprience. Au max ils remontent sur 5 ans.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Tu ne peux pas candidater en solo tu es oblig de passer par une socit tierce


La situation s'est si aggrav que a ?
 l'poque on se disait qu'on pouvait faire quelques annes dans une socit de service pour se faire de lexprience et qu'aprs on irait se faire embaucher directement par une entreprise, mais qu'il fallait surtout pas rester dans ces structures, parce que c'tait un peu dgradant. Les socits de services c'est un peu comme l'intrim, sauf que t'es en CDI, par consquent t'es pay en inter-contrat.
Je connais parfaitement le fonctionnement des socits de service, mais je croyais qu'il tait encore possible de trouver du boulot sans passer par elles.

Donc vous dites qu'aujourd'hui la majorit des dveloppeurs bossent dans des socits de service ?

----------


## Jon Shannow

Bon, je ne rsiste pas  vous partager ce petit dessin...

----------


## amateurprg

Surtout que les recruteurs des boites tierces (de recrutement) connaissent rien en informatique, ils connaissent pas le mtier, juste en survol, et ils se limitent  fixer le seuil d'entre niveau diplme qu'a indiqu le patron recruteur, c'est tout. Alors ils se disent pas si un tel qui s'y connait bien dans un truc pourrait vite se dbrouiller dans tel truc qu'il demandent.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Surtout que les recruteurs des boites tierces (de recrutement) connaissent rien en informatique, ils connaissent pas le mtier, juste en survol, et ils se limitent  fixer le seuil d'entre niveau diplme qu'a indiqu le patron recruteur, c'est tout. Alors ils se disent pas si un tel qui s'y connait bien dans un truc pourrait vite se dbrouiller dans tel truc qu'il demandent.


Ceci est valable dans tous les domaines, mme les moins techniques. Tous les corps de mtier passent par des boites de recrutements, qui vont slectionner en fonction de critres prcis et qu'ils ne connaissent pas. Et un candidat ne rentrant pas exactement dans toutes les cases est cart sans autre forme de procs. 

Aujourd'hui on n'embauche plus des humains mais des n de dossiers...  ::vomi::

----------


## Ryu2000

Macron est en train de se critiquer un peu l'UE et l'OTAN  :8O: 
Dficit : pourquoi Macron "jette aux orties" la rgle des 3%



> Le Prsident dit ainsi que "nous avons besoin de davantage d'expansionnisme, de plus d'investissement. L'Europe ne peut pas tre la seule zone  ne pas le faire. Je pense que c'est pour cela aussi que le dbat autour du 3% dans les budgets nationaux, et du 1% du budget europen, est un dbat d'un autre sicle".
> Il y a deux raisons pour lesquelles Emmanuel Macron a remis le sujet sur la table. D'abord, la situation de la France n'est pas si brillante, nous sommes l'un des pays en Europe o le dficit est le plus lev, alors que la majorit des pays sont dsormais  l'quilibre ou en excdent. Et *Paris risque d'tre  nouveau inquit par les rprimandes de la Commission de Bruxelles*, pour avoir fait des efforts insuffisants, c'est d'ailleurs difficilement contestable. L'autre, c'est un message adress aux Allemands, qui accumulent des excdents pour rembourser leur dette et refusent de soutenir la croissance dclinante avec des investissements.


Par contre il faut investir dans les services publiques (SNCF, hpitaux, pompiers, polices, arme), pas dans les start-ups, l'IA, ou la recherche (c'est au domaine priv de s'occuper de a).

Otan en mort crbrale: Washington et Berlin dplorent les propos de Macron

----------


## Mdinoc

Macron ne va pas investir dans les services publics, il fait ce qu'il peut pour les privatiser... _puis_ il va investir dedans, pour engraisser leurs nouveaux propritaires.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Macron ne va pas investir dans les services publics


Si il souhaite se faire rlire peut-tre qu'il devrait, parce que c'est le cirque dehors :
La convergence des luttes aura-t-elle lieu le 5 dcembre ?



> Les *personnels hospitalier*s craquent, les *cheminots* se mobilisent, les *routiers* rlent, les *profs* dpriment, les *pompiers* sont en colre, les *policiers* crient au  burn-out  et les  gilets jaunes  ne savouent pas vaincus ! 76 % des Franais estiment dailleurs que leur mouvement est loin dtre fini, selon le baromtre Odoxa.


Rforme des retraites : avocats, mdecins, pilotes les manifestations continuent lundi



> La RATP a lanc, vendredi, le mouvement de manire spectaculaire. La mobilisation contre la rforme des retraites reprend lundi 16 septembre avec, cette fois-ci, des professions  qui nont pas lhabitude de manifester . *Avocats, mdecins et paramdicaux, pilotes, htesses et stewards* descendent dans la rue pour dfendre leurs  rgimes autonomes  de retraite contre le  systme universel  voulu par lexcutif.


En France il y a des gens qui ne sont pas content.
Macron pourrait essayer de mettre la faute sur l'UE : L'UE  instaur l'austrit en France, c'est pour a que les infirmires, pompiers, policiers sont au bout du rouleau et que la retraite et le chmage vont progressivement disparatre.

----------


## virginieh

> En France il y a des gens qui ne sont pas content.
> Macron pourrait essayer de mettre la faute sur l'UE : L'UE  instaur l'austrit en France, c'est pour a que les infirmires, pompiers, policiers sont au bout du rouleau et que la retraite et le chmage vont progressivement disparatre.


Mais ce n'est pas le cas, enfin pas compltement.
C'est vrai que l'UE suggre trs fortement voire impose des contraintes sur le budget et les services publics.
Mais le gouvernement les suit parce que a correspond  leur ligne politique (en mme temps c'est logique parce que ceux qui dfinissent ces lignes sont nomms par les gouvernements europens)
C'est pour a que quitter l'Europe c'est ncessaire pour tous ceux qui pensent qu'il faut arrter la politique conomique actuelle (c'est mon cas) mais tant que le gouvernement continuera la politique conomique actuelle a ne sert  rien :
- positif : amliorer un peu le budget parce que la France fait partie des contributeurs nets, 
- ngatif : crer des problmes au niveau des changes internationaux, mme s'ils seraient bien diffrents de ceux de la GB donc la comparaison est un peu hors sujet.

Macron ne peut pas rejeter la faute sur l'UE parce qu'il est sur la mme ligne, et mme du cot le plus dur de la ligne

----------


## Ryu2000

> Mais le gouvernement les suit parce que a correspond  leur ligne politique (en mme temps c'est logique parce que ceux qui dfinissent ces lignes sont nomms par les gouvernements europens)


Il y a 28 chef d'tat dans l'UE actuellement, donc si y'en a qui a une bonne ide pour son pays, ce ne sera pas une bonne ide pour les autres pays, donc a ne passera pas.
Ensuite il y a des gens trs puissants dans l'UE qui ne sont pas des chefs d'tat, comme Juncker qui va tre remplac par Von der Leyen, je crois.




> Macron ne peut pas rejeter la faute sur l'UE parce qu'il est sur la mme ligne, et mme du cot le plus dur de la ligne


Ce n'est peut-tre qu'une opration de communication, mais apparemment il n'est pas d'accord avec la rgle des 3% de PIB de dficit public.

==============
Edit :
Le gouvernement travaille sur le thme "immigration" en ce moment :
Le gouvernement veut expulser les trangers condamns pour violences sexuelles



> La mesure est passe inaperue, mercredi, lors des annonces du Premier ministre, douard Philippe,  lissue dun comit interministriel sur limmigration. Les trangers condamns pour des violences sexuelles ou sexistes seront dsormais expulss.
> 
>  Nous allons dsormais expulser les citoyens trangers condamns pour violences sexistes ou sexuelles , sest flicite Marlne Schiappa, la secrtaire dtat charge de lgalit entre les femmes et les hommes, dans une interview accorde  Marianne, ce jeudi.


Vraisemblablement le gouvernement essaie de gagner de la popularit, il y a des lctions prochainement ou comment a se passe ?

----------


## zecreator

Pour une fois, Ryu n'a pas totalement tord. Son raisonnement se tient. A un moment, faudra bien prendre ce que l'on veut bien nous donner.

Les entreprises veulent produire  moindre cot. C'est pas nouveau. Pourquoi payer un CDI 50k alors que l'on peut avoir un presta en interne, que l'on peut payer moins longtemps (3 ans max. pour une mission), les charges en moins ?

Le portage salarial, c'est srement a qui nous entend tous.

----------


## benjani13

> Pour une fois, Ryu n'a pas totalement tord. Son raisonnement se tient. A un moment, faudra bien prendre ce que l'on veut bien nous donner.


Moi je suis pour uniquement si j'ai le droit de faire la mme chose avec la grande surface o je fait mes courses, le loyer, etc.

Plus srieusement : et quand le peu que l'on veut bien nous donner ne suffit plus pour vivre on fait quoi? Et les luttes des salaris, le rapport de force, a vous parle?




> Les entreprises veulent produire  moindre cot. C'est pas nouveau. Pourquoi payer un CDI 50k alors que l'on peut avoir un presta en interne, que l'on peut payer moins longtemps (3 ans max. pour une mission), les charges en moins ?
> 
> Le portage salarial, c'est srement a qui nous entend tous.


Ou alors on se bouge tous le c** et on fait valoir nos droits. Les prestas en rgie c'est pour >90% des situations illgales : Dlit de marchandage.

----------


## amateurprg

benjani a raison l, si tu accepte aujoud'hui un salaire plus bas, plus tard on te proposera un salaire encore plus bas, et a descendra comme a le plus bas possible, tant qu'il y a pas d'opposition et de lutte.
Le gars se dit c'est bon il se laisse faire, profitons-en...

Y a juste un probleme malheureusement c'est que y a beaucoup de gens qui se dmnent pour un salaire plus bas, et te concurrencent, alors tout seul tu peux pas rouspeter, c'est le probleme, la lutte a se peut qu' plusieurs.

----------


## Gunny

> Les entreprises veulent produire  moindre cot. C'est pas nouveau. Pourquoi payer un CDI 50k alors que l'on peut avoir un presta en interne, que l'on peut payer moins longtemps (3 ans max. pour une mission), les charges en moins ?


Parce que c'est un trs mauvais calcul pour les entreprises. Le recours massif aux SSII est un phnomne trs franais, et qui n'est ni dans l'intrt des dveloppeurs, ni des entreprises. 
1) La connaissance du SI de l'entreprise est probablement le savoir le plus sous-estim en France. Pour dvelopper efficacement dans une entreprise, il faut le temps de se mettre dans le bain, et cela prend facilement des mois, pendant lesquels tu payes plein pot un prestataire qui n'est pas efficace  100%, et qui ne restera efficace  100% que pour une courte dure avant de faire ses valises (vers une autre mission ou une autre SSII). De plus lorsqu'il part il faut transfrer ses connaissances, ce qui prend du temps et est trs inefficace.
2) Un prestataire est mcaniquement plus cher qu'un employ, parce que la SSII prend sa part du gteau. Tu ne payes pas moins de charges sur le presta, au contraire puisque non seulement c'est la SSII qui te les facture, mais tu payes tout le fonctionnement de la SSII en plus, et plus encore leurs bnfices
3) Globalement un prestataire est beaucoup moins attach au rsultat de son travail. 95% des prestas que j'ai ctoy faisaient leur travail trs honntement et correctement, mais ce n'est juste pas la mme motivation ni tat d'esprit qu'en interne.

Tout cela plombe les entreprises franaises, juste pour le petit argument du "mais on peut les virer facilement", ce qui honntement en dit beaucoup sur l'tat d'esprit des dcideurs. Les entreprises sont en manque de devs, donc mcaniquement les salaires devraient augmenter et les entreprises devraient se les arracher non ? C'est bien ce qu'il se passe un peu partout ? Mais non, en France elles se plaignent juste qu'elles ne trouvent pas leur mouton  5 pattes, et quand bien mme, il est trop cher, alors il faut faire venir des gens d'autres pays qui, eux, veulent bien se faire payer une misre. D'ailleurs je me demande si on serait autant en pnurie d'ingnieurs si on ne les poussait pas  devenir chef ds l'cole...

Note : je ne suis pas contre les prestataires en soi, ils ont leur utilit : besoin de dev ponctuel et dfini, consultance technique sur des domaines non matriss, etc. Mais le "tout SSII"  la franaise c'est de l'auto-mutilation.

----------


## amateurprg

Salut gunny  :;): 




> Parce que c'est un trs mauvais calcul pour les entreprises.


Le problme c'est que pas mal de patrons  mon avis, rflchissent pas  l'avenir comme tu fais, ils regardent le cot  court terme.

----------


## Gunny

> Salut gunny 
> 
> 
> Le problme c'est que pas mal de patrons  mon avis, rflchissent pas  l'avenir comme tu fais, ils regardent le cot  court terme.


Il y a un peu de a, mais selon moi a cache aussi :
- Une peur viscrale du fameux salari invirable. Peur injustifie (mais ncessaire  l'rosion du droit du travail en France) d'une part, et contre-productive pour tout un tas de raisons.
- Le poids de la tradition : tout le monde fait comme a, donc c'est comme a que a doit marcher. Comme la pense technologique est encore  la trane chez les non-IT en France, a fait son effet.

EDIT :



> Les prestas en rgie c'est pour >90% des situations illgales : Dlit de marchandage.


Trs bonne remarque, c'est quand mme hallucinant quand on y pense... Le secteur IT entier en France fonctionne de manire totalement illgale, et personne ne lve le petit doigt.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Et les luttes des salaris, le rapport de force, a vous parle?





> tant qu'il y a pas d'opposition et de lutte.


Allez camarade dmarrez la lutte !
Que feriez-vous si vous travailliez pour une socit de service et que lors de l'entretien annuel votre augmentation tait ridicule ?
Est-ce que vous seriez prt  dmissionner et  chercher du travail ailleurs car vous jugeriez cet affront intolrable ?




> - Une peur viscrale du fameux salari invirable. Peur injustifie (mais ncessaire  l'rosion du droit du travail en France) d'une part, et contre-productive pour tout un tas de raisons.


Mais normalement avec LREM c'est le *CDI de chantier*, les entreprises peuvent embaucher des dveloppeurs pour un projet et ils sont automatiquement vir quand il prend fin.
Donc les entreprises devraient arrter de prendre des prestataires et faire des CDI de chantier.




> Pour dvelopper efficacement dans une entreprise, il faut le temps de se mettre dans le bain, et cela prend facilement des mois, pendant lesquels tu payes plein pot un prestataire qui n'est pas efficace  100%


Du coup pourquoi les entreprises cherchent des dveloppeurs qui matrisent un framework particulier ? Il aura bien le temps de le prendre en main une fois qu'il travaillera sur le projet.

----------


## benjani13

> 1) La connaissance du SI de l'entreprise est probablement le savoir le plus sous-estim en France. Pour dvelopper efficacement dans une entreprise, il faut le temps de se mettre dans le bain, et cela prend facilement des mois, pendant lesquels tu payes plein pot un prestataire qui n'est pas efficace  100%, et qui ne restera efficace  100% que pour une courte dure avant de faire ses valises (vers une autre mission ou une autre SSII). De plus lorsqu'il part il faut transfrer ses connaissances, ce qui prend du temps et est trs inefficace.


Les dcideurs : on va mettre 80% de prestataires comme a notre masse salariale sera basse et a fera tout beau sur nos bilans annuels.
Les mmes dcideurs : comment a se fait que personnes connat les procdures? Comment a, personne ne sait  qui appartiennent ces 35 serveurs qui tournent toujours?




> 2) Un prestataire est mcaniquement plus cher qu'un employ, parce que la SSII prend sa part du gteau. Tu ne payes pas moins de charges sur le presta, au contraire puisque non seulement c'est la SSII qui te les facture, mais tu payes tout le fonctionnement de la SSII en plus, et plus encore leurs bnfices


Mais comme a on a pas  faire de gestion des comptences ni  former des salaris. La SSII nous fournit un presta prt  l'emploi hyper form ultra expert! ==> Plot twist : non.




> 3) Globalement un prestataire est beaucoup moins attach au rsultat de son travail. 95% des prestas que j'ai ctoy faisaient leur travail trs honntement et correctement, mais ce n'est juste pas la mme motivation ni tat d'esprit qu'en interne.


+1. D'autant que la plupart des entreprises excluent les prestataires de la plupart des vnements internes. Pourquoi faire plus que juste son boulot quand la boite te rpte tous les jours que t'es qu'un externe, un demi salari.




> Note : je ne suis pas contre les prestataires en soi, ils ont leur utilit : besoin de dev ponctuel et dfini, consultance technique sur des domaines non matriss, etc. Mais le "tout SSII"  la franaise c'est de l'auto-mutilation.


+1

Aprs un des avantages pour les entreprises est de justement limiter la puissance de cohsion des salaris. Tu met ensemble un agrgat de presta de boites diffrentes, qui ne peuvent donc de fait pas se rassembler, et tu as une masse mallable et remplaable. Ils ne peuvent pas faire bloc.

----------


## zecreator

> benjani a raison l, si tu accepte aujoud'hui un salaire plus bas, plus tard on te proposera un salaire encore plus bas, et a descendra comme a le plus bas possible, tant qu'il y a pas d'opposition et de lutte.
> Le gars se dit c'est bon il se laisse faire, profitons-en...
> 
> Y a juste un probleme malheureusement c'est que y a beaucoup de gens qui se dmnent pour un salaire plus bas, et te concurrencent, alors tout seul tu peux pas rouspeter, c'est le probleme, la lutte a se peut qu' plusieurs.


Perso, cela depant de la situation. A 30-35 ans, tu peux encore te rebeller. A 45 ans, avec 2 enfants et un crdit immobilier, quand tu es au chmage et que les 5 derniers entretiens t'ont tous dit que tu tais trop cher et qu'il faut faire un effort, ben tu regardes ce que tu risques de perdre en t'enttant, et tu fais des conssessions.

C'est dgueulasse, injuste, ignoble, mais c'est la vie.

----------


## benjani13

> Perso, cela depant de la situation. A 30-35 ans, tu peux encore te rebeller. A 45 ans, avec 2 enfants et un crdit immobilier, quand tu es au chmage et que les 5 derniers entretiens t'ont tous dit que tu tais trop cher et qu'il faut faire un effort, ben tu regardes ce que tu risques de perdre en t'enttant, et tu fais des conssessions.
> 
> C'est dgueulasse, injuste, ignoble, mais c'est la vie.


Oui mais il y a une diffrence entre ce que tu dis l (tre raliste face  au march, face  la valeur de son profil) et ce que tu disais prcdemment (accepte ce qu'on te donne dans toute situation). Peut tre qu'on a mal compris ton message. Oui on fait tous des concessions  un moment ou  un autre, cela n'empche pas de se battre non plus.

----------


## zecreator

> Oui mais il y a une diffrence entre ce que tu dis l (tre raliste face  au march, face  la valeur de son profil) et ce que tu disais prcdemment (accepte ce qu'on te donne dans toute situation). Peut tre qu'on a mal compris ton message. Oui on fait tous des concessions  un moment ou  un autre, cela n'empche pas de se battre non plus.


+1. Tu as bien vu. Le message de Ryu a fait cho en moi. A un certain niveau il a raison. On ne peut pas "tre" comme "avoir t". Et je trouve que son argument se tient. Comme on me dit souvent : "Oui, tu pars d'une boite qui te payait trs bien. Tu as t embauch dans celle-ci, il y a 10 ans. Aujourd'hui, tu comprends que le march, pour le mme niveau de comptences d'il y a 10 ans, ne paye pas pareil. Aujourd'hui, les technos ont volu, des Juniors sont capables de faire mieux que toi car ils ont les outils qui comblent leurs manques de matrise, et ils vont beaucoup plus vite.".

Du coup, aujourd'hui, mme en postulant pour des postes  responsabilits (Chef de projet Digital par exemple), je n'arrive mme pas, en CDI,  rcupr en IDF, avec 19 ans d'exprience, un poste avec au moins mon dernier salaire. C'est une ralit, les entreprises ne veulent plus payer l'exprience. Elles payent le minimum, et elles trouvent preneur trs facilement.

C'est une ralit, je ne constate que a...

----------


## amateurprg

C'est presque "normal" de se battre pour ses droits, (presque parce que normalement ils devraient tre respects) mais comme l'a dit le prcdent : y a la situation personnelle qui compte et donc on peut pas toujours se rebeller, malgr qu'on le voudrait, c'est pour a que je disais que la seule manire de le faire c'est quand tous le font ou au moins une majorit parce que tout seul le grand chef en rira et te laissera sur le carreau si tu continues.




> Elles payent le minimum, et elles trouvent preneur trs facilement.


 Oui je disais pratiquement a d'une autre faon dans un de mes posts :



> Y a juste un probleme malheureusement c'est que y a beaucoup de gens qui se dmnent pour un salaire plus bas, et te concurrencent, alors tout seul tu peux pas rouspeter

----------


## zecreator

> C'est presque "normal" de se battre pour ses droits :


C'est pas une question de droits mais de march.. Tes droits sont respects si en change de ton travail, l'employeur te fourni un salaire et une protection sociale.

Des ingnieurs informatique, il en sort des milliers chaque annes des coles. Les dveloppeurs Web, c'est pire encore, y a qu' se baisser pour en trouver.

Et des bons experts  j'en vois tous les jours. Mais ils sont  leur compte, car sinon, ils arriveraient pas  tirer le mme salaire en CDI.

----------


## amateurprg

Je trouve que c'est un droit d'etre pay correctement en fonction de son travail.
C'est une sorte de droit de l'tre humain.

----------


## benjani13

> C'est pas une question de droits mais de march.. Tes droits sont respects si en change de ton travail, l'employeur te fourni un salaire et une protection sociale.
> 
> Des ingnieurs informatique, il en sort des milliers chaque annes des coles. Les dveloppeurs Web, c'est pire encore, y a qu' se baisser pour en trouver.
> 
> Et des bons experts  j'en vois tous les jours. Mais ils sont  leur compte, car sinon, ils arriveraient pas  tirer le mme salaire en CDI.


On ne peut pas tout rsumer  la sainte concurrence et au libre march. Ou alors on en accepte les consquence. Des salaires qui ne suffisent pas  vivre. Des salaires qui sont tir vers le bas quand bien mme l'entreprise fait de trs bons bnfices. 

J'en revient  mon prcdent message. Il y a des situations o l'on peut reconnaitre qu'un salaire demand n'est pas tenable dans la situation conomique d'une entreprise. Mais il y a beaucoup d'autres situations o ce n'est absolument pas justifi, et o il s'agit simplement d'un rapport de force dfavorable qui permet  un employeur de sous payer ses employs tout en engrangeant de larges bnfices, et non une logique conomique. Ce n'est pas une fatalit. Il n'y a aucune "logique implacable" dans le fait qu'une entreprise engrange des bnfices records tout en mettant une pression sur les salaires voir en dlocalisant comme on le voit trop souvent.

La consquence on le voit trs bien dans le dcouplage de l'augmentation des salaire de la production de richesse (ou de la productivit). On produit de plus en plus de richesse mais les salaires n'augmente pas. Et ils augmentent d'autant moins qu'ils sont dj faibles (http://www.oecd.org/fr/economie/d%C3...vite-nov-2018/), accroissant d'autant plus les ingalits.

De plus nos exemples d'informaticiens parisiens sont biaiss. On trouve que c'est une concession raisonnable daccepter 45K alors qu'on en demandait 50K par ce qu'on vit tout de mme trs bien avec 45K. Refaites ces exemples avec des smicards et ce sera plus le mme effet. Ou encore un paysan qui se fait 600 euros par mois. C'est impensable de dire que ce n'est que la logique conomique, que "c'est le prix" que la grande distribution  bien voulu lui donner. Ou alors on s'est tous bien fait endoctrin, jusqu' penser qu'avoir 14% de personne sous le seuil de pauvret (en augmentation) bha c'est normal, c'est le jeu. C'est une grave arnaque intellectuelle, qu'il est pourtant facile de dmonter quand en mme temps tout montre que les trs riches ne font que s'enrichir de plus en plus vite.

Les dernires estimations de l'Insee dates du 16/10/2019 sur le seuil de pauvret en 2018 : https://www.insee.fr/fr/statistiques/4231288




> le ratio entre la masse des niveaux de vie dtenue par les 20 % de personnes les plus aises et celle dtenue par les 20 % les plus modestes augmenterait de 0,1 pour stablir  4,4. La hausse des ingalits serait surtout lie  la forte augmentation des revenus des capitaux mobiliers dsormais soumis au prlvement forfaitaire unique, concentrs chez les plus aiss.





> Le taux de pauvret augmenterait de 0,6 point en 2018, pour atteindre 14,7 % de la population. Cette hausse sexpliquerait en partie par la diminution des allocations logement dans le parc HLM en 2018


Tout est tellement limpide, c'est l'Insee qui le dit. C'est tellement clair, a nous saute tellement  la figure que mme dans un JT de France 2 ils en ont parl  (j'en tait trs surpris), et qu'il suffit d'une minute au prsentateur pour exposer ce scandale:





Et pourtant ce sont ces mme prsentateurs qui se demandent toujours depuis un an pourquoi y a des gens en jaune fluo dans la rue tous les samedi. A partir de quand vont-ils enfin comprendre?

----------


## Ryu2000

> c'est un droit d'etre pay correctement en fonction de son travail.


il est possible qu'un dveloppeur BAC+5 avec des annes dexprience, qui refuse tous les emplois en dessous d'un certains salaire, ne trouve aucun job qui rponde  ses critres.
Si le gars est au chmage et doit rembourser le prt de se maison, au bout d'un moment il va peut-tre tre contraint de rduire ses ambitions.
Aujourd'hui les salaires n'augmentent pas tellement. Parfois les augmentations ne compensent pas l'augmentation du prix de la vie (c'est un peu comme le taux du livret A qui est largement en dessous du taux d'inflation rel).

Personnellement j'ai du mal  comprendre ceux qui se plaignent d'tre pay "seulement" 45k/an, en gros a fait 3000 net/mois,  moins de vivre  Paris, c'est un excellent salaire en France. Bon aprs le gars va dire qu'il est chef de projet, qu'il a des responsabilits et qu'il mrite plus, quand il trouvera un job  50k/an il devrait tre content.

----------


## amateurprg

> jusqu' pens qu'avoir 14% de personne sous le seuil de pauvret


Lol, c'est pas ce qu'on voit autour de nous, quelque soit la ville o l'on va, y en a partout et plein, des gens qui ont pas les moyens suffisants.


*Ryu :*



> il est possible qu'un dveloppeur BAC+5 avec des annes dexprience, qui refuse tous les emplois en dessous d'un certains salaire, ne trouve aucun job qui rponde  ses critres.
> Si le gars est au chmage et doit rembourser le prt de se maison, au bout d'un moment il va peut-tre tre contraint de rduire ses ambitions.


Surtout que les dveloppeurs y en a beaucoup et de plus en plus, donc a vous concurrence  tous, vous qui tes pros, moi jai pas ce problme je suis pas pro et n'ai ni l'instruction, ni la formation pour le devenir, j'ai d'autres types de problmes, voil  :;):

----------


## zecreator

> Je trouve que c'est un droit d'etre pay correctement en fonction de son travail.
> C'est une sorte de droit de l'tre humain.


Aprs, on a tous une vision de ce que l'on appelle "tre bien pay". Celle qui l'emportera toujours, c'est la vision du March. Et oui, elle ne prend pas en considration le cot de la vie, nos besoins... C'est fluctuant, en fonction de l'offre et de la demande.

----------


## amateurprg

Salut zecreator  :;): 

Juste pour prcision :



> Aprs, on a tous une vision de ce que l'on appelle "tre bien pay".


En ce qui me concerne en tous cas, moi j'ai utilis les mots *"tre pay correctement"* parce que c'est au moins ce qui permet d'avoir un salaire correspondant  son travail, son exprience, et ses formations, et de vivre dignement et pas en survivance comme le rsa et pour certains le smic.




> Aprs, on a tous une vision de <....>  Celle qui l'emportera toujours, c'est la vision du March.


La vision du march...Il faudrait plutt dire la vision de ceux qui contrlent le march, c'est  dire les propritaires (pas beaucoup) des trs grandes banques et qui possdent aussi des organes de presses, des parcs de ptrole, des laboratoires divers, et plein d'autres domaines, qui couvrent une grande part des marchs.
Le march c'est juste le terrain et les rgles, mais ceux qui ont cette vision dont tu parles, c'est ceux qui font ces rgles du march (ou plutt des marchs), en plus de controler dej une grande partie du terrain (usines, marques, nergies, ducation, soins, presse, TV, politiques, etc).

----------


## zecreator

> La vision du march...Il faudrait plutt dire la vision de ceux qui contrlent le march, c'est  dire les propritaires (pas beaucoup) des trs grandes banques et qui possdent aussi des organes de presses, des parcs de ptrole, des laboratoires divers, et plein d'autres domaines, qui couvrent une grande part des marchs.
> 
> Le march c'est juste le terrain et les rgles, mais ceux qui ont cette vision dont tu parles, c'est ceux qui font ces rgles du march (ou plutt des marchs), en plus de controler dej une grande partie du terrain (usines, marques, nergies, ducation, soins, presse, TV, politiques, etc).


Comme pour tout, les salaires sont en fonction de l'offre et de la demande. Il faut crer la raret pour qu'un employeur puisse te payer ce que tu demandes. Mais en informatique, avoir un profil "rare", j'ai un peu de mal  croire que a existe encore. Peut-tre sur des trucs hyper spcifiques qui demandent des comptences autres qu'informatique. Mais c'est quel % des offres ?

Tant qu'il y aura des dveloppeurs, capables de faire  peu prs le job, pour 15k de moins que toi, tu pourras justifier tout ce que tu veux, tu auras du mal  convaincre. 

Le march, c'est aussi nous, les (futurs) salaris, qui le faisons. Quand on est 300 sur une pauvre offre de dveloppeur, beaucoup acceptent de baisser leur rmunration pour esprer avoir le job, parce qu'ils sont dans une situation prcaire et qu'ils n'ont pas le choix. Maintenant, on commence  voir aussi des Chef de projet, accepter le mme niveau de salaire qu'un dveloppeur.

Et a joue forcment sur le march. On vie dans une socit o le ssame pour accder au logement, aux crdits,  la couverture sociale, reste le CDI. Alors, certains disent que pour amliorer les choses en France, il ne faut plus de CDI, et avoir des contrats " l'amricaine", qui permet aux employeurs de pouvoir mettre fin  l'activit d'un salari, sans pravis. Et que a relancerait l'emploi, et la prise de risque des entreprises. J'ai des doutes...

Se battre contre les salaires minables, les patrons qui se rmunrent de manire scandaleuse, c'est un combat qui a toujours exist (mon pre tenait dj le mme discours). En attendant que a s'arrange, tu dois bosser pour vivre...

----------


## amateurprg

Salut zecreator  :;): 

La solution au probleme de societ que tu ecris, c'est seulement le raz le bol, y a que a qui apportera un mieux, car malheureusement c'est un rapport de force entre ceux qui payent et qui veulent toujours payer le moins possible et ceux qui sont pays et qui veulent vivre correctement et se faire plaisir un peu comme le fond ceux qui ont des sous.
Et comme souvent ceux qui payent sont amis des politiciens bein de plus en plus de lois sortent pour arranger ceux qui payent qui ont l'argent au dtriment de ceux qui ne l'ont pas.
Surtout qu'avec l'automatisme, la robotique, et l'IA, ceux qui ont l'argent et dirigent les usines et influencent la politique, cherchent  n'avoir dans cette socit que deux types de personnes, ceux qui sont obligs de travailler, et eux qui dirigent directement ou indirectement.
C'est la raison pour laquelle la classe moyenne tend  diminuer jusqu' disparatre grace  la technologie de pointe qui s'installe et continuera  se dvelopper. Alors que s'ils le voulaient, ceux qui dirigent la politique et les finances, pourraient donner du travail  chacun, car c'est un mensonge de leur part et des mdias, de dire qu'il n'y a pas de travail, mais ce sont les conditions pour l'obtenir qui barrent la route aux gens qui ne peuvent pas se passer d'un travail pour faire vivre leur famille ou eux-mmes. Tout est une question de politique mais c'est la politique de l'esclavagisme qui est mise en place petit  petit.

----------


## zecreator

> Salut zecreator 
> 
> La solution au probleme de societ que tu ecris, c'est seulement le raz le bol, y a que a qui apportera un mieux, car malheureusement c'est un rapport de force entre ceux qui payent et qui veulent toujours payer le moins possible et ceux qui sont pays et qui veulent vivre correctement et se faire plaisir un peu comme le fond ceux qui ont des sous.
> Et comme souvent ceux qui payent sont amis des politiciens bein de plus en plus de lois sortent pour arranger ceux qui payent qui ont l'argent au dtriment de ceux qui ne l'ont pas.
> Surtout qu'avec l'automatisme, la robotique, et l'IA, ceux qui ont l'argent et dirigent les usines et influencent la politique, cherchent  n'avoir dans cette socit que deux types de personnes, ceux qui sont obligs de travailler, et eux qui dirigent directement ou indirectement.
> C'est la raison pour laquelle la classe moyenne tend  diminuer jusqu' disparatre grace  la technologie de pointe qui s'installe et continuera  se dvelopper. Alors que s'ils le voulaient, ceux qui dirigent la politique et les finances, pourraient donner du travail  chacun, car c'est un mensonge de leur part et des mdias, de dire qu'il n'y a pas de travail, mais ce sont les conditions pour l'obtenir qui barrent la route aux gens qui ne peuvent pas se passer d'un travail pour faire vivre leur famille ou eux-mmes. Tout est une question de politique mais c'est la politique de l'esclavagisme qui est mise en place petit  petit.


Sincrement, je ne pense pas que cette organisation soit si simple. 2 ou 3 mecs qui dirigent le reste du monde ? a me semble un peu simpliste...

C'est comme la lgende urbaine des 30 matres qui dcident tout dans ce monde. a n'existe pas...

----------


## amateurprg

Ce n'est pas 2 ou 3, je n'ai pas ecrit a, mais le fait que l'economie soit influence par ceux qui possdent l'argent et la politique et le terrain, c'est une ralit, celle qui a rendue la socit telle qu'elle est maintenant : Loyers chers, alimentation de plus en plus chre, taxes plus nombreuses et plus leves, etc..

----------


## zecreator

> Ce n'est pas 2 ou 3, je n'ai pas ecrit a, mais le fait que l'economie soit influence par ceux qui possdent l'argent et la politique et le terrain, c'est une ralit, celle qui a rendue la socit telle qu'elle est maintenant : Loyers chers, alimentation de plus en plus chre, taxes plus nombreuses et plus leves, etc..


L'asservissement du Peuple a a toujours exist. Depuis le jour o l'homme a dcouvert qu'il pouvait avoir du pouvoir sur son prochain, et le faire travailler pour ses propres intrts. Je pense que c'est le propre de l'homme d'exploiter son prochain.

Et oui, il faudrait tre bien ignorant pour ne pas voir que nous (sur)vivons dans un systme o tout est fait pour limiter nos actions, et nous conforter dans une vie qui est totalement aux services d'organisations puissantes. C'est de l'esclavage moderne parait-il...

Mais en attendant la rvolution qui tarde  venir (a fait 50 ans qu'on l'attend), faut bien vivre. Et pour cela, il faut serrer les dents et aller bosser, mme si tu sais que tu te fais enfumer au final. Peut-tre qu'il faudrait tenter la fameuse "semaine sans travail". Une semaine o personne n'irai bosser, un blocage conomique pour les entreprises.

Il n'y a qu'en les tapant au portefeuille que les employeurs changeront.

----------


## Jon Shannow

Juste pour rire

----------


## Jipt

> Peut-tre qu'il faudrait tenter la fameuse "semaine sans travail". Une semaine o personne n'irait bosser, un blocage conomique pour les entreprises.


Mais pas que.

Une semaine sans livraisons dans les hypers et autres lieux de conso de bouffe = la panique totale.
Une semaine avec des fonds de cuves aux stations-service, mme pas tu imagines.
Une semaine sans avions et tous les machins hyper-urgents au fond du hangar et, oui, il y a parfois des trucs vraiment urgents, tout ce qui est mdical par ex. Sommes-nous prts  accepter de manquer de soins (et donc de risquer de crever) parce que certains veulent s'enrichir au-del de tout bon sens ?
L est la question

----------


## zecreator

> Sommes-nous prts  accepter de manquer de soins (et donc de risquer de crever) parce que certains veulent s'enrichir au-del de tout bon sens ?
> L est la question


Certains (trop) sont dj en train de crever en France, par manque de soins, manque de logement, manque de moyens...

J'ai entendu ce matin, qu'un tiers des tudiants du 93 se prostituaient  cause de leur prcarit, et que beaucoup ont moins de 15 ans. Ils n'ont mme pas encore un pied dans le Monde de Travail, que c'est dj la merde pour eux.

----------


## Marco46

> Une semaine sans livraisons dans les hypers et autres lieux de conso de bouffe = la panique totale.


La rsilience alimentaire de la rgion parisienne c'est 3 jours. Il y a normment de gens qui ne stockent rien chez eux et qui font les courses au jour le jour.

Si vous voulez des meutes, des milliers de morts et une rvolution c'est une bonne solution. Une semaine ce serait peut tre un peu court mais deux devraient suffire.

----------


## el_slapper

> Ce n'est pas 2 ou 3, je n'ai pas ecrit a, mais le fait que lconomie soit influence par ceux qui possdent l'argent et la politique et le terrain, c'est une ralit, celle qui a rendue la socit telle qu'elle est maintenant : Loyers chers, alimentation de plus en plus chre, taxes plus nombreuses et plus leves, etc..


non.

Les changements technologiques s'accompagnent d'une concentration des emplois sur les villes, qui deviennent de plus en plus denses - et par consquent de plus en plus chres. Ajoute  cela les nouvelles normes de construction, et tu as un prix du logement qui explose. enfin, l ou il y a du boulot. Va dans les bleds paums, et c'est donn, le logement. Mais tu vas avoir des frais(transports, chauffage, en particulier).

Les changements climatiques, l'accroissement de la population mondiale, et le travail accru sur la qualit sanitaire expliquent l'accroissement des prix de l'alimentaire(et a ne fait que commencer).

Par contre, l ou lest grands de ce monde ont une influence nfaste, c'est quand ils dcident que le travailleur est un tre libre comme eux, et que soit-disant il ngocie avec eux d'gal  gal, et imposent des conditions de travail toujours plus dmentes(et mme pas forcment plus productives, cf les open space) sous prtexte que le travailleur n'a qu' ngocier mieux.

----------


## ddoumeche

> J'ai entendu ce matin, qu'un tiers des tudiants du 93 se prostituaient  cause de leur prcarit, et que beaucoup ont moins de 15 ans. Ils n'ont mme pas encore un pied dans le Monde de Travail, que c'est dj la merde pour eux.


Ce sont des chiffres sans doute trs exagrs.

----------


## zecreator

> Ce sont des chiffres sans doute trs exagrs.


Entendu ce matin,  9h, sur les infos de radio Nostalgie.

----------


## amateurprg

> Sommes-nous prts  accepter de manquer de soins (et donc de risquer de crever) parce que certains veulent s'enrichir au-del de tout bon sens ?
> L est la question


Qui a crit quelque part qu'ils voulaient s'enrichir au-del de tout bon sens ? On a cit ceux qui voulaient vivre correctement de leur travail.
Ta phrase est pas claire, la premire moiti fait penser que tu parles de ceux qui sont sous-pays et la deuxime moiti fait penser que tu parles des puissants. L comme elle est, je comprend que tu parles des sous-pays qui voudraient tre exagrment pays (ce qui est faux).

*el_slapper*



> Les changements technologiques s'accompagnent d'une concentration des emplois sur les villes, qui deviennent de plus en plus denses - et par consquent de plus en plus chres. Ajoute  cela les nouvelles normes de construction, et tu as un prix du logement qui explose.


Les loyers chers, c'est en grande partie parce que les agences immobilires sont lgions et qu'elles ont la majorit du march locatif, et qu'elles demandent un garant et/ou un CDI de 2 ans au moins, ce qui exclut beaucoup de personnes, notamment les RSA et les chmeurs.
Bien sr les taxes sur le logement comme tu disais ont augments mais c'est voulu par certains, c'est pas le march de la location qui en est responsable, enfin tant que les gens prfrent se satisfaires des explications qu'on nous distribue aux infos et les magazines bein rien ne changera, ils se diront on y peux rien, c'est la faute du march...Mais bien sr, lol.
La faute du march...y a bien des gens qui l'influencent ce march et qui le font et le dfont comme ils veulent, au gr de leurs besoins, c'est comme les crises conomiques a, ou le chmage aussi.




> l'accroissement des prix de l'alimentaire


 Rien que le bl, qui contrle d'immenses terres de culture ? toujours les mmes, c'est pas le paysant du coin, et mme comme a souvent tu as plein de paysans qui travaillent au final pour un mme groupe qui centralise et monopolise ainsi une bonne part du march.
Le lait...renseigne-toi combien le lait fourni par un paysan lui est pay par un grossiste ou une grande surface...Des clopinettes.

*Ze creator !*



> Je pense que c'est le propre de l'homme d'exploiter son prochain.


Je pense pas que ce soit comme tu ecris, le propre de l'homme ("l'tre humain" serait prfrable), car ce n'est pas tous les tres humains qui rvent d'asserv ir leur prochain.
Si par contre tu veux crire que seule la race humaine est capable de a (au contraire des animaux), alors l d'accord.

----------


## benjani13

Face  l'augmentation de la pauvret, le gouvernement voudrait il casser le thermomtre?

https://www.liberation.fr/debats/201...uvrete_1758919

----------


## Gunny

> *Contre la pauvret, le gouvernement recommande aux franais de se boucher les oreilles et de crier 'LALALALA' trs fort*
> 
> "_Ca marche trs bien pour nous_" a dclar le prsident de la Rpublique

----------


## el_slapper

> (.../...)
> Les loyers chers, c'est en grande partie parce que les agences immobilires sont lgions et qu'elles ont la majorit du march locatif, et qu'elles demandent un garant et/ou un CDI de 2 ans au moins, ce qui exclut beaucoup de personnes, notamment les RSA et les chmeurs.
> Bien sr les taxes sur le logement comme tu disais ont augments mais c'est voulu par certains, c'est pas le march de la location qui en est responsable, enfin tant que les gens prfrent se satisfaires des explications qu'on nous distribue aux infos et les magazines bein rien ne changera, ils se diront on y peux rien, c'est la faute du march...Mais bien sr, lol.
> La faute du march...y a bien des gens qui l'influencent ce march et qui le font et le dfont comme ils veulent, au gr de leurs besoins, c'est comme les crises conomiques a, ou le chmage aussi.(.../...)


Je ne lis pas les magazines de prt--penser. Je sais penser par moi-mme, merci. Je constate que tout le monde veut habiter aux mmes endroits. Je constate que tout le monde est prt  payer une fortune pour le logement de ses rves. Ensuite, je fais 1+1=2, et j'en arrive  une situation ou la prolifration des agences immobilires est une consquence, pas une cause. Chercher un bouc missaire, chercher les mchants, c'est un travers bien humain, mais c'est un travers quand mme.

----------


## pmithrandir

> Certains (trop) sont dj en train de crever en France, par manque de soins, manque de logement, manque de moyens...
> 
> J'ai entendu ce matin, qu'un tiers des tudiants du 93 se prostituaient  cause de leur prcarit, et que beaucoup ont moins de 15 ans. Ils n'ont mme pas encore un pied dans le Monde de Travail, que c'est dj la merde pour eux.



Une tude vient de montrer qu'un tiers des prostitue mineure ont moins de 15 ans.
Ca ne parle ni d'etudiants, ni d'un tiers de cette population.
Et la plupart de ces prostitue ont subie des violences l'enfance (89%) et le font sous l'emprise d'un garon plus g, leur "petit ami".

Bref, rien  voir  ::):  Les mecs de nostalgie ont du avoir des difficults de lecture  l'cole.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Les loyers chers, c'est en grande partie parce que les agences immobilires sont lgions et qu'elles ont la majorit du march locatif, et qu'elles demandent un garant et/ou un CDI de 2 ans au moins


Normalement il faut juste avoir un CDI et montrer que le loyer reprsente moins d'1/3 de son salaire.




> Je constate que tout le monde veut habiter aux mmes endroits. Je constate que tout le monde est prt  payer une fortune pour le logement de ses rves.


Je ne suis pas d'accord.
Il y a des gens qui veulent vivre  la Montagne, il y a des gens qui veulent vivre dans le Sud, il y a des gens qui veulent vire dans un village paum loin des villes, il y a des gens qui veulent beaucoup de terrain autours de leur maison, il y a des gens qui veulent vivre dans un petit appartement et il y a mme des gens qui veulent vivre au centre-ville  ::?: 


Lide de faire payer un loyer fictif aux propritaires refait surface



> Dsormais, il sagirait de faire payer les bailleurs possdant des logements vacants. Cest la mesure soumise par Gaspard Gantzer, candidat  la mairie de Paris avec Parisiennes, Parisiens. *Aujourdhui, 10% des logements sont vacants  Paris, cest inacceptable*, dplore sur Europe 1 lancien conseiller en communication de Franois Hollande, qui voque plus de 100.000 biens (sur un total dun peu moins 1,4 million de logements) dans ce cas. Ce que confirme la dernire tude de lInsee sur le sujet.


Il y a une grosse bulle de l'immobilier  Paris, les prix sont beaucoup trop lev, il y a des gens qui vont s'endetter  fond pour acheter un appartement  Paris et vont voir le prix de leur investissement chut, imaginez acheter un appartement  1 million d'euros et voir son prix arriver  200 000 alors que vous devez toujours rembourser plus d'un million, a doit bien faire chier, mais c'est le risque.

----------


## fredoche

> J'ai entendu ce matin, qu'un tiers des tudiants du 93 se prostituaient  cause de leur prcarit, et que beaucoup ont moins de 15 ans. Ils n'ont mme pas encore un pied dans le Monde de Travail, que c'est dj la merde pour eux.


Par curiosit tu ne remets pas en cause cette information ?

un tiers : pour info a fait donc quelque chose comme 30000 tudiants s'tant prostitus ou se prostituant
"beaucoup ont moins de 15 ans". Un tudiant n'est pas un colier ni un lycen, il a quitt l'enseignement secondaire

----------


## Invit

Le tlphone arabe a d passer par l, je trouve a dans les actus :



> Un tiers des mineurs en situation de prostitution a moins de 15 ans, a-t-on appris ce mardi lors de la publication des rsultats dune tude sur   la prostitution des mineur.e.s  en Seine-Saint-Denis.


Source

----------


## fredoche

*zecreator*, je peux comprendre ton raisonnement, et pour info je suis dans la mme situation que toi en terme d'emploi, avec en plus 3 ans de plus et le fait d'habiter une province paume.

Le systme que tu dnonces et ses effets, tu les intgres  plein il me semble, en mme temps. Ne te compare pas  ces jeunes tout frais moulus d'cole, mme avec 3 ans d'anciennet ils ne peuvent pas avoir le savoir que tu as pu accumuler durant tes annes de pratique.
Si tu te compares sans toi savoir ce qui te distingue, alors tu acceptes cette galisation, qui est en ralit errone.

Le march ne dcide pas tout. Tu as en principe 2 ans d'assurance chmage pour retrouver un emploi, essaie de les mettre  ton profit, notamment pour faire baisser la pression que tu sembles intgrer.
Assume tes demandes, notamment salariales, sans aucun complexe, elles sont lgitimes. C'est un tat d'esprit psychologique  avoir, sans cela, tu es dj psychologiquement prt  accepter de baisser tes exigences, prt  renoncer.

Et autant que possible combats tes croyances quand celles-ci te limitent. 

Quand  l'informatique preste, j'ai bien peur qu' terme elle conduise beaucoup d'entreprises franaises  de fortes dsillusions et des consquences nfastes qu'elles doivent dj endurer sans le savoir. Nous sommes passs  l're de l'information depuis 2 dcennies au moins. La dilution des savoirs dans l'IT pour les entreprises franaises est un sacr handicap, et elle doit couter trs trs cher. Prester des services informatiques entiers comme on preste le nettoyage des chiottes ne peut pas tre sans consquence.

Et il n'y a qu' voir comment sont tenus les chiottes de manire gnrale en France.

PS :  vous connaissez peut-tre cette blague belge sur la France et les Franais - "Vous savez pourquoi on dit 'les toilettes' en France ? Parce qu'il en faut plusieurs pour en trouver une de propre"... ::calim2::

----------


## Jon Shannow

Bon, on commence  avoir une explication pour la baisse des allocations chmage...

2 millions de plus pour faire le Kk.  ::roll::

----------


## BenoitM

> Bon, on commence  avoir une explication pour la baisse des allocations chmage...
> 
> 2 millions de plus pour faire le Kk.


Ruy sort de ce corps  ::|: 

Putain mais vous lisez les articles que vous postez?
Il y a 1,7 millions sur tes 2 millions qui ne sont qu'un changement de colonne comptable.
La scurit du prsident qui tait pris en charge par la dfense va tre pris en charge par Elysee.
Sur les 600.000  restant une partie est pour jou au Kk*

 *
1) On ne sait pas combien vu que les 600.000 sont attribus  l'informatique et le parc de voiture.
2) On ne sait pas pourquoi, Si l'Elyse  acheter un tas de voiture il y a 5 ans et les renouvelles toute en mme temps ben oui ca coute bonbon. Mais ca cote moins cher que de faire un leasing.

----------


## Ryu2000

> un changement de colonne comptable.


J'avais dj partag l'info avant :



> Le budget de lElyse va grimper de 600 000 euros en 2020


Ok le budget du ministre de lIntrieur va arrter de payer 1,7 millions pour la scurit du prsident, mais est-ce que le ministre de l'Intrieur a dpens 1,7 millions de moins que d'habitude ?




> Mi-juillet dernier, la Cour des comptes avait justement pass au crible les comptes de l'Elyse pour 2018. Le budget vot cette anne-l, de 103 millions d'euros, avait dbord jusqu' 110,3 millions d'euros.  *Les dpenses de fonctionnement du service automobile ont connu une augmentation de plus de 27 % en 2018 compares  2017, soit 89 669 euros de plus et s'tablissent  416 833 euros* , pointait dj le rapport des Sages. Le rapport prcisait galement que l'Elyse traversait une phase de modernisation de son matriel informatique.





> Si l'Elyse  acheter un tas de voiture il y a 5 ans et les renouvelles toute en mme temps ben oui ca coute bonbon. Mais ca cote moins cher que de faire un leasing.


Qui utilisent ces voitures ? Le gouvernement devrait faire en sorte de diminuer leur nombre et de les remplacer beaucoup moins souvent. Elles ne doivent pas tre  300 000 km...

2018 :
VOITURES DE LELYSE : TOUJOURS PLUS NOMBREUSES, LES FRAIS DE DPLACEMENTS EN HAUSSE



> L'Elyse possde ainsi 82 vhicules (dont 7 scooters et un quad) contre 72 en 2017. En comptant ceux prts par les constructeurs ainsi que ceux mis  disposition du Groupe de scurit de la prsidence de la Rpublique (GSPR) par le ministre de lIntrieur, au nombre de 60, la Cour des comptes a recens un total de 175 vhicules rattachs au Palais prsidentiel, en 2018. *Soit 18 de plus que lors de la premire anne du mandat dEmmanuel Macron.*


Apparemment ce sont des Peugeot et des Citroen, au moins ce ne sont pas des Audi, c'est dj bien.

Le prsident prend du haut de gamme :
Emmanuel Macron ambassadeur du haut-de-gamme automobile franais



> Autrefois rattache  Citron, la gamme DS a pris son indpendance. Aprs la *DS 5* de Franois Hollande, ce nouveau haut-de-gamme franais est de nouveau adoub par la prsidence, Emmanuel macron ayant choisi un *DS 7 Crossback.*

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Ruy sort de ce corps


Castaner, sort de ce corps...

Depuis quand une annonce de l'lyse est crdible ? 
Soit disant que ces 1.7 millions serait dplac de l'Intrieur vers l'lyse. Mais, comme l'Interieur voit son budget augment de 740 millions, ben, c'est pas vident...

----------


## Invit

> Il y a 1,7 millions sur tes 2 millions qui ne sont qu'un changement de colonne comptable.


Un changement de pouvoir dcisionnel surtout. Mais c'est sr que a passe mieux si on parle de colonne comptable.

----------


## BenoitM

> Castaner, sort de ce corps...
> 
> Depuis quand une annonce de l'lyse est crdible ? 
> Soit disant que ces 1.7 millions serait dplac de l'Intrieur vers l'lyse. Mais, comme l'Interieur voit son budget augment de 740 millions, ben, c'est pas vident...


1) Si tu rles parce que le budget de l'Intrieur augmentent, ben tu critiques ce fait (faut critiquer le pourquoi de l'augmentation et pas seulement l'augmentation)
2) Je ne vois toujours pas le rapport entre l'augmentation des budget ( tord ou pas) et le rapport entre jou au kk?





> Ok le budget du ministre de lIntrieur va arrter de payer 1,7 millions pour la scurit du prsident, mais est-ce que le ministre de l'Intrieur a dpens 1,7 millions de moins que d'habitude ?


On est d'accord mais alors tu critiques l'augmentation du budget de l'Intrieur  ::):

----------


## Ryu2000

Que ce soit le budget du ministre de lIntrieur ou le budget de l'lyse qui augmente pour moi a ne change rien. D'un ct le peuple doit faire des efforts et de l'autre le gouvernement augmente ses dpenses.
L'exemple le plus choquant ce sont les dputs qui votent une baisse de 5 des APL, puis qui votent une augmentation de 300 pour se payer un logement quand ils viennent  Paris.
Le jour o les dputs voteront pour gagner moins ou pour perdre des privilges, il tombera de la neige.

Est-ce que le gouvernement participe  l'effort collectif ?
Baisse des APL: Les tudiants doivent aussi participer  l'effort collectif

----------


## Jon Shannow

> 1) Si tu rles parce que le budget de l'Intrieur augmentent, ben tu critiques ce fait (faut critiquer le pourquoi de l'augmentation et pas seulement l'augmentation)


La raison de l'augmentation, on s'en doute... + de rpression, donc plus de moyens (faut refaire les stocks de LDB et de lacrymos en prvision des rformes populaires  venir)
Voir que l'Intrieur est quasiment le seul ministre  voir son nombre de fonctionnaire augment, contrairement  la sant, l'ducation, la transition cologique (tiens, je croyais que c'tait une priorit du gouvernement  ::whistle:: ). Que le budget du Travail n'augmente pas (On aurait pu augmenter le nombre de passage piton, pour aider les chmeurs  traverser la rue et ainsi trouver du boulot)...

a te va comme critique ?  :;):  (et encore, je ne dveloppe pas tout)




> 2) Je ne vois toujours pas le rapport entre l'augmentation des budget ( tord ou pas) et le rapport entre jou au kk?


Peut-tre parce que tu n'habites pas en France. Ici, on le voit, le budget de l'lyse, en dplacement dans tous les coins de France pour se la jouer lors de pseudos dbats.

----------


## fredoche

> On est d'accord mais alors tu critiques l'augmentation du budget de l'Intrieur


admirable honntet intellectuelle ou _fair attitude_

Personnellement je les enverrais bien tous se faire pendre... Et dans un moment d'garement tous ceux qui mgotent sur les dtails  ::zoubi::

----------


## fredoche

> en dplacement dans tous les coins de France pour se la jouer lors de pseudos dbats.


meeting de propagande
_Al Presidente_  la Chavez

Mme Castro du fond de sa tombe admire le procd

----------


## Phiphi41

> La raison de l'augmentation, on s'en doute.


Il y a aussi :

Locaux vtustes et insalubres.
Logement de gendarmerie ignobles, oblig de loger les gendarmes et leurs familles  l'extrieur de la brigade.
Vhicules o passe le pied  travers le plancher, etc ...
Matriel dfectueux, etc  ....

Renseignez-vous avant de spculer.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Logement de gendarmerie ignobles, oblig de loger les gendarmes et leurs familles  l'extrieur de la brigade.


Enfin, la gendarmerie, c'est du ressort de l'arme, il me semble, mme si elle est sous l'autorit du ministre de l'Intrieur.

----------


## Phiphi41

> Enfin, la gendarmerie, c'est du ressort de l'arme, il me semble, mme si elle est sous l'autorit du ministre de l'Intrieur.


Eh ben c'est faux, ils ont gards leur statut de militaire, et sont grs par l'intrieur du point de vue financier, etc ....




> Depuis 2009, la Gendarmerie nationale, qui fait partie des forces armes franaises5 est rattache au ministre de l'Intrieur aux cts de la Police nationale et de la Scurit Civile. Place sous l'autorit budgtaire et oprationnelle de ce ministre, elle conserve nanmoins son statut militaire. Certaines units sont places pour emploi au ministre des Armes, comme les gendarmeriesa spcialises, le dpartement Gendarmerie du service historique de la Dfense et comme certains personnels dtachs. La Gendarmerie nationale et ses personnels restent cependant sous la tutelle de ce dernier ministre concernant le statut militaire de l'Arme et de la majorit de ses effectifs, les missions militaires et les oprations extrieures ( Opex  dans le jargon militaire) pour les missions de prvt et autres.

----------


## BenoitM

> La raison de l'augmentation, on s'en doute... + de rpression, donc plus de moyens (faut refaire les stocks de LDB et de lacrymos en prvision des rformes populaires  venir)
> Voir que l'Intrieur est quasiment le seul ministre  voir son nombre de fonctionnaire augment, contrairement  la sant, l'ducation, la transition cologique (tiens, je croyais que c'tait une priorit du gouvernement ). Que le budget du Travail n'augmente pas (On aurait pu augmenter le nombre de passage piton, pour aider les chmeurs  traverser la rue et ainsi trouver du boulot)...
> 
> a te va comme critique ?  (et encore, je ne dveloppe pas tout)
> 
> 
> Peut-tre parce que tu n'habites pas en France. Ici, on le voit, le budget de l'lyse, en dplacement dans tous les coins de France pour se la jouer lors de pseudos dbats.


Oui, je pense qu'il y a assez de fait pour faire de la vrai critique que de sortir de faux arguments  :;): 
Donc tu peux critiquer autant que tu veux l'augmentation du budget de l'Intrieur que tu veux
(Comme que se serait bien comme je l'ai dit de voir  quoi est consacr cette augmentation).

ps: Hlas les passages pour pitons doivent dpendre des communes et non du ministre du Travail, sinon ca fait longtemps que Macron et LREM auraient fait un tas de passages pour piton et il n'y aurait plus de chmage en France.

----------


## zecreator

> Par curiosit tu ne remets pas en cause cette information ?
> 
> un tiers : pour info a fait donc quelque chose comme 30000 tudiants s'tant prostitus ou se prostituant
> "beaucoup ont moins de 15 ans". Un tudiant n'est pas un colier ni un lycen, il a quitt l'enseignement secondaire


Y a pas 1 millions d'tudiants en Seine Saint Denis (dont je parle). Et oui, un colier, un collgien ou un lycen  sont des tudiants (personne qui "tudie"). Quand on dit "tudiant", on gnralise. Sinon, on prcise, comme "universitaire" par exemple.

Aprs, il me semble que mon info a t source depuis, donc je ne suis pas dingue (a me rassure).

----------


## amateurprg

> Putain mais vous lisez les articles que vous postez?
> Il y a 1,7 millions sur tes 2 millions qui ne sont qu'un changement de colonne comptable.


Faut pas prendre ce que vous lisez, comme argent argent comptant, surtout quand a vient du service communication du gouvernement :/

----------


## zecreator

> Faut pas prendre ce que vous lisez, comme argent argent comptant, surtout quand a vient du service communication du gouvernement :/


Mouais,  partir de l, on ne crois plus rien ni personne. On teint la TV, la radio, on ne se connecte plus. On cause plus  personne comme a, on ne sera pas influencer par leurs ides. On se fait sa propre opinion du Monde, en ne comptant que sur son imagination.

Faut arrter de voir des complots et de la manipulation partout,  moins d'apporter des preuves concrtes, qui de toutes faons, seront dmontes par des plus complotistes que vous encore. C'est sans fin...

----------


## Ryu2000

> On teint la TV, la radio


Ce ne serait pas une mauvaise ide quand on voit  qui appartiennent les mdias...
Je conseille  tout le monde d'viter les mdias comme BFM TV, CNews, France 24.

Si des milliardaires perdent de l'argent en achetant des journaux ce n'est pas dans le but d'informer correctement la population.

----------


## DevTroglodyte

> Ce ne serait pas une mauvaise ide quand on voit  qui appartiennent les mdias...
> Je conseille  tout le monde d'viter les mdias comme BFM TV, CNews, France 24.
> 
> Si des milliardaires perdent de l'argent en achetant des journaux ce n'est pas dans le but d'informer correctement la population.


Merci, Captain Obvious.

----------


## amateurprg

> On teint la TV, la radio


beaucoup de gens l'ont dj fait, ou ne regardent plus les chaines d'informations, y en a (que je connais) qui ont jet leur tl  ::): 



> on ne se connecte plus. On cause plus  personne comme a,


C'est facile d'exagrer la chose, pourquoi exagrer ma phrase ?
Moi si je suis l c'est que je me connecte non ? C'est pas parce que tu regardes pas telle chane que tu vas plus sur le net, ni que t'a plus d'amis, lol.

Apparemment la Tl c'est tout pour toi, si t'as pas de tl, t'as plus d'amis, si je comprends bien :/

Moi a va, j'ai plein d'amis, je vais partout sur le web aussi, et pour la tl je m'en porte bien mieux je trouve  :;): 
La tl, c'est fini, c'est plus un mdia libre, c'est mdia priv, donc des intrts, mais le net c'est plein de gens comme toi et moi, des amateurs, des professionnels, enfin tu connais le net, donc c'est le mdia d'avenir et du prsent, y a du libre, dont on profite tous (GNU, projets, sites persos, etc...), et c'est pour a d'ailleurs que certains veulent le contrler comme ils ont fait pour la tlvision, mais l c'est plus dur car les mouvements sont de masse grace  l'internet et communiquent entre-eux, et puis certains ont fait un second internet je sais plus comment il se nomme et comment on y accd mais il est connu, je pense pas qu'il soit aussi frquent que celui-ci, mais voil tant qu'internet sera libre bein vive l'internet.

EDIT :

Tiens, en bas de notre topic, y a une info comme a :



> L'Assemble donne son feu vert  Bercy pour fouiller les rseaux sociaux  la recherche de fraudes  l'impt, mais certains dputs qualifient dj cette initiative de liberticide


Quand tu vois a, tu peux te dire dj que la raison donne pour fouiller les rseaux sociaux, n'est qu'une excuse pour un autre but, la surveillance.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Eh ben c'est faux, ils ont gards leur statut de militaire, et sont grs par l'intrieur du point de vue financier, etc ....


Ha ! Ben... autant pour moi. Je savais qu'ils taient passs sous les ordres de l'Intrieur, mais je croyais que leur budget tait toujours celui de l'arme. Mea Culpa.




> ps: Hlas les passages pour pitons doivent dpendre des communes et non du ministre du Travail, sinon ca fait longtemps que Macron et LREM auraient fait un tas 
> de passages pour piton et il n'y aurait plus de chmage en France.


Et le balai que tu as dans le ***, c'est de quel cot que tu l'as install ? Faut rire un peu...  ::roll:: 



> Y a pas 1 millions d'tudiants en Seine Saint Denis (dont je parle). Et oui, un colier, un collgien ou un lycen  sont des tudiants (personne qui "tudie"). Quand on dit "tudiant", on gnralise. Sinon, on prcise, comme "universitaire" par exemple.


La langue franaise est suffisamment riche pour que les mots aient un sens prcis. Un colier est un enfant scolaris dans une cole primaire, un collgien est un enfant scolaris dans un collge, un lycen est un enfant scolaris dans un lyce et un tudiant est inscrit dans une universit. Certes, ils tudient tous, mais, quand Renaud chante "tudiants, poils aux dents", personne ne pense aux lves de maternelles !  ::roll::

----------


## amateurprg

*John Shannow*



> La langue franaise est suffisamment riche pour que les mots aient un sens prcis. Un colier est un enfant scolaris dans une cole primaire, un collgien est un enfant scolaris dans un collge, un lycen est un enfant scolaris dans un lyce et un tudiant est inscrit dans une universit.


Bravo , y a rien dire !

 :;): 

(+10 ) lol

----------


## Ryu2000

> Locaux vtustes et insalubres.


Ce serait bien que le gouvernement augmente les dpenses dans l'enseignement, la police, la gendarmerie, les hpitaux, l'arme, malheureusement l'argent ne vas pas l-bas.
Le gouvernement a d'autres priorits, et il doit respecter la rgle du dficit public infrieur  3% du PIB.

En grve ce jeudi, les hpitaux publics sont au bord du burn-out



> Un large mouvement de grve devrait toucher les hpitaux ce jeudi. Nombre de personnels soignants dnoncent un systme de sant au bord de lexplosion. Et *rclament davantage de moyens.*


Un pompier de Dijon a t bless lors dune manifestation  Paris



> Une manifestation nationale de pompiers professionnels a eu lieu  Paris mardi 15 octobre *pour demander davantage de moyens* et une meilleure reconnaissance de la profession. Un manifestant dijonnais a t srieusement touch lors de heurts avec les forces de l'ordre.

----------


## Jipt

> *John Shannow*
> 
> Bravo , y a rien dire !


Un peu HS mais quand a cause de langue franaise, a m'interpelle et l, en l'occurrence, tu aurais pu l'crire correctement, ton post : seulement 5 mots et 2 fautes (ponctuation et mot oubli), faut le faire !
T'es-tu relu ?
4 fois, en ce qui me concerne, et  chaque fois "Modifier le message".

Et pendant que j'y suis, je te rappelle qu'il existe un bouton "Rpondre avec citation", tu verras, c'est utile (je l'ai utilis ici).

----------


## amateurprg

Merci jipt  :;): 

Oui je dois avoir fait des fautes, car des fois j'cris vite et sans me relire :/
Mais bon, si tu en es  relever des fautes, pourquoi le faire  moi ? Des fautes j'en ai vu plein dans ce topic, mais je trouve que c'est pas si grave, car toi mme si tu n'en fais pas, et encore je suis pas sr  :;):  bein c'est pas tout le monde pareil, et puis tant que a dnature pas trop le message et que 'est pas crit en sms, moi a me va, si tu dois corriger une orthographe, bein faut le faire  tout le monde, et tu vois le boulot que c'est.
Tiens au fait, le mot "bein" est une faute, mais je l'cris comme a, c'est un choix car je le prfre comme a (d'ailleurs pareil pour "topic").

Sinon moi aussi j'aime bien qu'un texte soit bien cris, mais des fois a peut passer sans trop piquer les yeux, je pense, faut pas que tu deviennes un ayatollah de l'orthographe non plus  :;): 
On est dans un forum pas  polytechnique quand mme  :;): 
Je pense que quelques petites fautes ci et l devraient pouvoir passer.




> 2 fautes (ponctuation et mot oubli), faut le faire !


Lol, 2 fautes, faut le faire... Oui t'a raison c'est trop, je dois me suicider !

Au fait, je vois pas les modifs dont tu m'a parl :/



> Dernire modification par amateurprg ; Aujourd'hui  09h39.


Ah tu parlais de ton post, ok  :;):

----------


## Cincinnatus

> On est dans un forum pas  polytechnique quand mme 
> [...]
> *Lol*, 2 fautes, faut le faire... Oui t'a raison c'est trop, je dois me suicider !


Les 'lol', forum ou pas, a pique les yeux.  ::aie::

----------


## amateurprg

bah y a qu' toi surement que a pique les yeux, mais bon si a te gne tant que a, je les mettrais plus, dsol.
Enfin, moi je trouve pas a si piquant, c'est juste une faon de s'exprimer qui vaut autant qu'une autre.
c'est ni vulgaire ni moche :




> LOL  (de l'anglais Laughing out loud), galement crit en minuscules lol, est un acronyme employ en tant qu'interjection, trs rpandu sur Internet, symbolisant le rire ou l'amusement. Il est utilis virtuellement dans tout type de communication par internet

----------


## fredoche

> Y a pas 1 millions d'tudiants en Seine Saint Denis (dont je parle). Et oui, un colier, un collgien ou un lycen  sont des tudiants (personne qui "tudie"). Quand on dit "tudiant", on gnralise. Sinon, on prcise, comme "universitaire" par exemple.
> 
> Aprs, il me semble que mon info a t source depuis, donc je ne suis pas dingue (a me rassure).


Comme tu veux...
Simplement 30000 (ou 30 000 ou 30k) c'est le tiers de 100 000, pas de 1 million. Il doit y avoir  peu prs 100 000 tudiants en Seine St-Denis : https://www.insee.fr/fr/statistiques...-93#figure-3-1

----------


## amateurprg

N'empche, quelque soit les chiffres, je comprend pas que dans un pays moderne comme la France on en soit rduit  de la prostitution, qui plus quand on est trs jeune.

EDIT : Tiens, l'tat qui recommande des logiciels libre, hahaha (pour viter le LOL qui pique les yeux  certains :/ )



> France : quels sont les logiciels libres que l'tat recommande en 2019 ?


Le lien est dans les infos du forum.

----------


## benjani13

Allez, une connerie de plus. Le Gnral Georgelin, plac par Emmanuel Macron  la tte du projet de reconstruction de Notre Dame de Paris (oui un Gnral, wtf), a dmontr tous son savoir vivre lors d'une intervention en commission. Interrog notamment sur la position de l'architecte en chef des monuments historiques de France qui est de reconstruire  l'identique, il rpond:




> Quant  l'architecte en chef des monuments historiques que vous avez cit, je lui ai dj expliqu plusieurs fois et je le referai : *qu'il ferme sa gueule* et que nous avanons en sagesse pour que nous puissions sereinement faire le meilleur choix pour Notre Dame de Paris.


Vido dans ce tweet: https://twitter.com/Brevesdepresse/s...22986768707585

----------


## Ryu2000

Je ne vois pas le scandale l-dedans... Mais jespre qu'aprs les discussions, la solution de l'architecte sera retenue, ce serait vraiment bien de reconstruire la flche  l'identique.  :;):  C'est le meilleur choix pour moi, je ne connais pas la liste des alternatives, mais refaire un btiment historique exactement comme avant c'est jamais un mauvais plan, les gens n'aiment pas le changement, aprs si il y a moyen d'amliorer la scurit, la longvit et de diminuer les frais d'entretiens c'est bien aussi.

----------


## fredoche

Les cathdrales sont des constructions de plusieurs sicles, avec des ajouts, des modifications, des extensions, etc...
Au cours des ages, les btiments voluaient avec les techniques les plus actuelles, et on peut le voir dans n'importe quelle cathdrale.

Quant  ce gnral, prsent comme le reprsentant du Prsident, effectivement il le reprsente bien, bouff d'orgueil et de suffisance

----------


## Jon Shannow

Allez, un peu d'humour sur ce qui se passe actuellement en Macronie...

D'abord une petite rflexion sur la vente de FDJ...


Puis sur la crise des hpitaux publics

----------


## yolle

Thierry Breton vient d'obtenir le poste de Commissaire europen au march intrieur et au numrique. L'action d'Atos va flamber, c'est le moment d'acheter  ::lol::

----------


## MABROUKI

> Ce ne serait pas une mauvaise ide quand on voit  qui appartiennent les mdias...
> Je conseille  tout le monde d'viter les mdias comme BFM TV, CNews, France 24.
> 
> Si des milliardaires perdent de l'argent en achetant des journaux ce n'est pas dans le but d'informer correctement la population.


Hein ? "quezaco" comme dirait Bru(adjoint du commissaire dans les polar de San Antanio )

Au contraire ,il faut examiner les 2 versions ( mdias honntes et mensongers) pour discerner le vrai d'avec le faux...
Ca fait partie du bon sens paysan.
Il faut goter un mauvais steak pour apprcier un bon.

----------


## Ryu2000

> il faut examiner les 2 versions


D'un ct oui, mais c'est difficile de tolrer BFM TV ou France 24... Ce sont des exemples extrmes.

 la limite d'un ct lisez des journaux du genre Le Monde/Le Figaro/Le Parisien/Les Echos et de l'autre lisez des articles de mdias comme RT France.
Sur YouTube il y a des chanes intressantes comme Thinkerview par exemple.

===
Macron va essayer de faire quelque chose pour amliorer la situation des hpitaux.
Hpitaux : face aux milliers de manifestants, Macron annonce un  plan durgence consquent 



> Les revendications des personnels soignants nont pas chang : augmentation des salaires, hausse des effectifs ou encore rouverture des lits supprims
> (...)
>  Je pense quon aurait tort de ne vouloir traiter que les consquences visibles  en mettant simplement plus de moyens,  parce que le plus de moyens sur un systme qui ne marche plus, a ne sert  rien, on colmate , a-t-il fait valoir. Il y aura donc, selon le chef dEtat, dans les annonces qui seront faites  lissue du prochain conseil des ministres  des choses trs structurantes qui ne figuraient pas dans le plan sant 2022 mais qui viennent corriger des choses quon connat parfois depuis quinze, vingt ans et qui ont conduit au blocage dans lhpital .

----------


## Phiphi41

Bonjour

Le problme de la hausse des effectifs ne vient pas du gouvernement Macron, mais des gouvernements prcdents.

C'est les gouvernement prcdents qui auraient du ouvrir plus de places dans les diffrentes coles (Infermires, aides soignantes, mdecin), en fait ils ont foutus la merde en disant que c'est le prochain qui devra se dbrouiller.

Il ne peut pas d'un claque des doigts augmenter les effectifs du jour au lendemain, il peut juste donner des sous pour les salaires et le matriel.

----------


## Ryu2000

> il peut juste donner des sous pour les salaires et le matriel.


Apparemment ce n'est pas le projet, il a dclar :  *parce que le plus de moyens sur un systme qui ne marche plus, a ne sert  rien, on colmate* .
Il veut rorganiser les hpitaux, changer la gouvernance, etc.




> des gouvernements prcdents


LREM n'a pas fais que des choses bien pour les hpitaux :
Malgr les promesses de Macron, l'hpital fera bien prs d'un milliard d'conomies



> Alors que le prsident de la Rpublique a promis la fin des coupes budgtaires dans les hpitaux, la ministre de la Sant, *Agns Buzyn, voque "960 millions deuros dconomies" en 2018* dans une circulaire officielle...
> 
> Poursuite ou fin de la rigueur budgtaire dans les hpitaux ? Quinze jours aprs la promesse dEmmanuel Macron quil ny ait "pas dconomies sur lhpital durant ce quinquennat", les professionnels de sant en perdent leur latin. Et pour cause : le site dinformation spcialis, Hospimedia, vient de rvler un projet de circulaire, signe de la ministre de la Sant, *qui dtaille les efforts budgtaires rclams aux hpitaux et cliniques cette anne.*


Il y a comme une diffrence entre le discours et les actes.

----------


## Marco46

> Puis sur la crise des hpitaux publics


J'adore ces dessins, juste un petit bmol sur celui-ci, le priv ne prend que ce qui est facile et sans risque, sinon ce n'est pas rentable  :;): 

Donc quand tu es vraiment malade, riche ou pauvre,  l'hpital public tu iras.

----------


## Ryu2000

> sinon ce n'est pas rentable.


Il suffit de gonfler les factures. Les tablissements privs doivent pouvoir proposer les tarifs qu'ils veulent.

Dans le public les prix sont diffrents :
Les tarifs des hpitaux n'ont rien  voir avec la qualit de leurs soins



> Contrairement aux ides reues, les tarifs des hpitaux publics font le grand cart. Et ce ne sont pas forcment les meilleurs qui sont les plus chers. C'est mme souvent l'inverse. Le montant factur pour une mme hospitalisation varie ainsi de 70 % d'un centre hospitalier universitaire (CHU)  l'autre, et de un  six dans les tablissements plus modestes, d'aprs une tude publie jeudi par l'association de patients CISS, 60 Millions de consommateurs et le rseau de soins SantClair. Il ressort aussi que le plus cher des petits hpitaux, celui de Luneville (2230 euros), rclame aux patients et  leur complmentaire des factures plus sales encore que le plus dispendieux des prestigieux CHU, celui de Rouen (1476 euros).


Mme dans les hpitaux publics il est possible de payer pour gagner du temps :
Consultations prives  l'hpital : une mdecine  deux vitesses ?



> S'il existe une diffrence de tarifs entre une consultation publique et prive, les dlais pour obtenir un rendez-vous sont aussi diffrents. Les dlais sont en effet plus courts pour une consultation prive. Si vous choisissez la filire classique, publique, cela peut aussi avoir une influence sur la qualit de la prise en charge.
> 
> Ces diffrences donnent un peu l'impression qu' l'hpital public, il y a d'un ct les VIP, ceux qui peuvent payer et pour qui on sera aux petits soins, et d'un autre, le reste des patients.

----------


## Jon Shannow

Et encore un coup de couteau dans le dos de l'cologie (pourtant une priorit pour le gouvernement  ::roll:: ) de la part de LREM (et donc de Macron, qui tire les ficelles de ses dputs)

(Source)

----------


## amateurprg

En faveur de l'huile de palme :/
Franchement, quand on voit a, et qu'on connat les mfaits de cette culture l (huile de palme), bein on se dit qu'il y a des accords commerciaux derrire, c'est vident, et on fait des mesures politiques en change, surement avec le gouvernement amricain.

----------


## Ryu2000

Des policiers se sont-ils fait passer pour des black blocs lors de la manifestation des "gilets jaunes" samedi  Paris ?



> Pour passer inaperus, les policiers en civil "s'adaptent au public", nous expliquait il y a un an Frdric Lagache, du syndicat Alliance Police nationale. "Alors enfiler un 'gilet jaune', pourquoi pas. *Il faut ressembler le plus possible aux gens  surveiller*", dtaillait de son ct Jean-Marc Bailleul, du Syndicat des cadres de la scurit intrieure (SCSI-CFDT).
> 
> La mission, "c'est de se dguiser en manifestant avec une attitude de casseur, afin de reprer les groupes hostiles qui se dplacent dans le but de tout saccager, nous racontait galement  l'poque un policier de la BAC. Malheureusement, certains se font dmasquer. *Du coup, les gens pensent qu'ils sont l pour inciter  la casse et pour dcrdibiliser le mouvement, alors que ce n'est pas du tout le cas*."
> (...)
> Pour Jean-Marc Bailleul, il est malgr tout "paradoxal" de penser que les policiers en civil "seraient l pour faire le mal". "C'est pour le bien des manifestants. Il faut distinguer les casseurs qui se mlent  eux", exposait le syndicaliste l'an dernier. Pour y parvenir, la "solution", pour les forces de l'ordre, c'est d'tre "noyes" parmi eux. "*Ce n'est pas pour nuire aux 'gilets jaunes' : c'est pour faire le tri entre vrais et faux*", poursuivait-il.


a ne semble pas ultra crdible...
En tout cas il y a une chose dont je suis certains, c'est que les suprieurs donnent l'ordre aux forces de l'ordre de laisser passer les blackblocs alors qu'ils ont des masques et des battes de baseball, en revanche ils doivent fouiller les gilets jaunes pour leur confisquer le produit pour se laver les yeux des gaz lacrymognes.

Les blackblocs et les antifas sont les idiots utiles du systme, ils cassent et les mdias essaient de mettre a sur le dos des gilets jaunes, les gens qui ont encore confiance aux mdias sont convaincus que les gilets jaunes sont des casseurs.
===
Une PUB pour un film :
Macron "boulevers" aprs avoir visionn le film Les Misrables



> Plbiscit partout o il est projet, Les Misrables a t slectionn pour reprsenter la France aux Oscars, le 9 fvrier 2020  Los Angeles, aux tats-Unis. Il sort dans les salles franaises ce mercredi 20 novembre.

----------


## MABROUKI

> Des policiers se sont-ils fait passer pour des black blocs lors de la manifestation des "gilets jaunes" samedi  Paris ?
> 
> a ne semble pas ultra crdible...
> En tout cas il y a une chose dont je suis certains, c'est que les suprieurs donnent l'ordre aux forces de l'ordre de laisser passer les blackblocs alors qu'ils ont des masques et des battes de baseball, en revanche ils doivent fouiller les gilets jaunes pour leur confisquer le produit pour se laver les yeux des gaz lacrymognes.
> 
> Les blackblocs et les antifas sont les idiots utiles du systme, ils cassent et les mdias essaient de mettre a sur le dos des gilets jaunes, les gens qui ont encore confiance aux mdias sont convaincus que les gilets jaunes sont des casseurs.
> ===
> Une PUB pour un film :
> Macron "boulevers" aprs avoir visionn le film Les Misrables


Les "BlackBlock" sont "black"  exprs pour passer incognito ,chut et "block" pour "blocker"  tout ,y compris les manifestants...
Mais ce qui m'intrigue  c'est qui les rtribue pour agir ainsi,car il faut des moyens pour se dplacer,s'absenter  son travail ,vivre etc...
Mais apparemment  c'est une vraie "5 ieme colonne".

----------


## Ryu2000

> Les "BlackBlock" sont "black"  exprs pour passer incognito


On ne sait pas qui ils sont, mais on sait  quel groupe ils appartiennent, si les forces de l'ordre recevaient l'ordre de les empcher d'entrer dans une manifestation ce serait facile de les arrter.




> Mais ce qui m'intrigue  c'est qui les rtribue pour agir ainsi,car il faut des moyens pour se dplacer,s'absenter  son travail ,vivre etc...


Ce sont des anarchistes, donc il doit y avoir des jeunes qui sont inscrit  la fac et qui touchent des bourses. Il doit y avoir des gars au RSA.
Les manifestations des gilets jaunes ont lieu le samedi et les gars doivent tre de Paris, donc ils n'ont pas forcment besoin de budget.
La plupart des black blocs ne doivent mme pas savoir que la police reoit l'ordre de les laisser faire.

Bon aprs les antifas taient pay par le PS pour coller des affiches, dans le documentaire "Antifa, chasseurs de skins" c'est ce que les chefs antifas disent, on leur prtait une camionnette avec de quoi payer l'essence.

----------


## amateurprg

> On ne sait pas qui ils sont, mais on sait  quel groupe ils appartiennent,


Ce sont des policiers monsieur  :;): 
y a plusieurs livres qui expliquent bien le travail de la bac et tout ce que ces policiers ont eu comme genre de missions, surtout  l'poque de Pasqua (ancien ministre de l'intrieur), j'ai lu deux de ces livres et c'est difiant !
Je me souviens plus des titres car a fait longtemps, je les ai plus depuis.
Mais je suppose qu'en cherchant sur le net ce qui a un rapport avec Pasqua a devrait se trouver.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Ce sont des policiers monsieur


Il y a certainement des policiers infiltrs, comme dans tous les groupes potentiellement dangereux, mais ce n'est que quelques individus dans un groupe bien plus large.
Les black blocs ce sont surtout des jeunes extrmistes dextrme gauche.

----------


## David_g

> Ce sont des anarchistes, donc il doit y avoir des jeunes qui sont inscrit  la fac et qui touchent des bourses.


j'ai beau chercher et avoir l'habitude de tes raisonnements. je ne vois toujours pas de relation entre ces deux lments (bien qu'il y ait un "donc") entre les deux.

----------


## Ryu2000

La phrase est mal faite, mais parmi les antifas et les autres groupes du genre, il y a parfois des jeunes tudiants.
 Nanterre, violente bagarre gnrale entre tudiants antifas et souverainistes



> Selon des sources concordantes, quelques instants aprs larrive de La cocarde tudiante sur la place, des militants antifascistes sont arrivs pour certains masqus, casqus, avec des matraques, des parapluies des bombes de gaz lacrymogne. Les deux groupes se sont alors affronts pendant moins dune heure avant que des CRS ne viennent les sparer.
> 
> Cest souvent le mme groupe dantifas que lon retrouve dans ces rixes, indique une source interne  luniversit. Ils sont habituellement composs de lUnef, du NPA, mais aussi le collectif des postiers du 92 ou dautres militants qui nont pas grand-chose  voir avec la cause universitaire. Cela fait plusieurs semaines quil y a des altercations, mais l a a vraiment pris corps  loccasion des lections. Cette anne, il ny avait que deux listes tudiantes aux lections universitaires, la Cocarde tudiante et lUnef, ce qui a en effet polaris les dbats.


Quand j'tais  la FAC il y avait des antifas.

Enfin bref c'tait juste pour dire que l'tat n'a pas forcment besoin de financer les antifas et les black blocs. Ils sont juste l pour casser ils n'ont pas besoin de budget, ils ont juste besoin d'tre protg par la police.

----------


## Ryu2000

::fleche::  Des primes, une rallonge budgtaire et une reprise de la dette : les mesures du plan pour lhpital public
 ::fleche::  Bruxelles maintient la pression sur la France et ses finances publiques

Bruxelles et Macron ne sont pas d'accord :
Macron sur le dficit public: la rgle des 3% du PIB est un dbat d'un autre sicle

----------


## Jon Shannow

Il y a peu, j'ai post a




> Et encore un coup de couteau dans le dos de l'cologie (pourtant une priorit pour le gouvernement ) de la part de LREM (et donc de Macron, qui tire les ficelles de ses dputs)
> 
> (Source)


Alors, je me dois de signaler que le gouvernement a fait marche arrire. Pour une fois le lobby d'intrt gnral est pass devant le lobby d'intrt conomique d'un seul (en l'occurrence, TOTAL).
Source



> Mise  jour : Devant la polmique suscite, Edouard Philippe a annonc vers 13h30 quun second vote aurait finalement lieu.


En esprant qu'ils retrouvent leurs esprits pour ce second vote...

----------


## halaster08

> En esprant qu'ils retrouvent leurs esprits pour ce second vote...


Le vote a dj eu lieu:


> Lors dune nouvelle dlibration, les dputs ont annul les effets du vote litigieux de jeudi et sans le moindre dbat et ce,  une crasante majorit (58  2).


https://www.20minutes.fr/planete/265...-biocarburants

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Le vote a dj eu lieu:
> https://www.20minutes.fr/planete/265...-biocarburants


Merci pour cette info, je ne l'avais pas encore vue.

----------


## Mat.M

bonsoir le problme de la pauvret qui augmente en France a t mentionn , dsol si l'info a t relaye ici mais le gouvernement a dcid de supprimer l'Observatoire national de la pauvret et de l'excusion sociale  ::?: 
Comme a il n'y aura plus d'organisme gouvernemental qui pourra faire des tudes concernant le sujet.

----------


## fredoche

C'est pour faire honneur  ta signature

----------


## Jon Shannow

Maintenant, le pouvoir fasciste LREM s'en prend aux dputs qui demandent des comptes au gouvernement...

----------


## Gunny

Sur l'air du roi Dagobert:




> Le prsident Macron
> Prenait les franais pour des cons
> Son gouvernement
> Lui dit : "Prsident,
> Les pauvres franais
> Vont se rebeller !"
> "C'est vrai" leur dit Macron,
> "Qu'on les frappe  coups de btons !"

----------


## halaster08

Suite de la crise des hpitaux publics

Les annonces doivent: https://www.huffingtonpost.fr/entry/...b0fc53f20bf2bb

----------


## Cincinnatus

> C'est pour faire honneur  ta signature


Entre cet observatoire qui disparat, la Miviludes intgre au ministre de l'intrieur et le regret de ce mme ministre que des mdecins franais aient publi en Angleterre une tude des mutilations dues au LBD, la devise de ce gouvernement c'est plutt 

_Ce dont on ne Veut pas parler, il faut le taire._

cf 1984 d'Orwell https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ministre_de_la_Vrit

----------


## Ryu2000

La ville de Paris est un peu trop sympa avec les Black Blocs :
Comment une camionnette de la ville de Paris s'est retrouve  livrer des palettes au black bloc

Ce qui rappelle a :



> 


On donne aux casseurs de quoi casser, pour dcrdibiliser le mouvement.

----------


## benjani13

> bonsoir le problme de la pauvret qui augmente en France a t mentionn , dsol si l'info a t relaye ici mais le gouvernement a dcid de supprimer l'Observatoire national de la pauvret et de l'excusion sociale 
> Comme a il n'y aura plus d'organisme gouvernemental qui pourra faire des tudes concernant le sujet.


Effectivement je l'avais mentionn, mais tu fais bien de le rappeler, et je vais aller plus loin. Le gouvernement casse tous les thermomtres:



> L'Observatoire de la pauvret : fusionn
> L'Observatoire de la dlinquance et l'Institut des hautes tudes sur la scurit et la justice : supprims
> La Mission contre les sectes : dmnage [vid de sa substance j'aurais dis perso]
> L'Observatoire des prisons : une association moins subventionne
> Le Conseil national de la protection de l'enfance : en sursis


Source : https://www.francetvinfo.fr/vrai-ou-...s_3699343.html

----------


## Jon Shannow

Pour rire, et mme si ce n'est pas propre au macronisme, c'est tellement vrai...

----------


## Ryu2000

On devrait bosser jusqu' notre mort, le problme c'est qu'il n'y a pas de boulot :
Rforme des retraites : Il faut dire aux Franais que nous allons travailler plus longtemps, avertit Edouard Philippe



> Mais de quoi parle-t-on  propos de  lge pivot  ? Le prsident de la Rpublique et le gouvernement savent la question dun ventuel report de lge lgal de dpart  la retraite explosive. Cest ainsi quest apparue la solution de  lge pivot . Lge lgal de dpart serait maintenu  62 ans, mais cest  partir de 64 ans quun retrait toucherait sa pension  taux plein. Ceux qui partiront avant cet ge pivot verraient le rendement de leur retraite diminuer de 5% par anne d'cart, quand ceux qui prolongeraient leur activit bnficieront d'une majoration de 5% par an, avait expliqu Jean-Paul Delevoye, le haut-commissaire aux Retraites, entr depuis au gouvernement.


a reste relativement soft :
En Allemagne, le spectre de la retraite  70 ans
Au Japon, l'ge lgal de la retraite pourrait tre repouss  70 ans
Je pense que le systme de retraite va disparatre, il n'y aura pas assez d'actifs et trop de dpendants.

===
L'Albanie et la Macdoine du Nord ne vont pas entrer dans l'UE tout de suite :
La nouvelle politique de Macron vis--vis des pays de lEst fche en Europe centrale



> Les dclarations du prsident de la Rpublique sur limmigration  venue de filires bulgares ou ukrainiennes clandestines  et son veto pos, en octobre,  louverture des ngociations dadhsion avec deux pays des Balkans, lAlbanie et la Macdoine du Nord, ont vex les capitales de la rgion, analyse notre correspondant  Vienne.

----------


## fredoche

> Je pense que le systme de retraite va disparatre, il n'y aura pas assez d'actifs et trop de dpendants.


N'appelle pas a "pense" stp, tu rptes en boucle ce que tu entends partout

regarde plutt le dessin de John

Aujourd'hui le gouvernement en est arriv  crer artificiellement de la dette pour la scurit sociale, pour pouvoir continuer  accuser son chien d'avoir la rage.

Lis un peu moins de trucs  droite  gauche, prends du recul, laisse l'opportunit  ton cerveau de fonctionner par lui-mme


Tu peux mme essayer la mditation tu sais  :;):

----------


## Ryu2000

Vous ne rflchissez pas, vous voulez que a se passe bien. Les gens sont trop optimiste et pas assez raliste, ils sont convaincu que tout ira bien, que rien n'aura de consquence.
Les gens pensent qu'on va garder notre niveau de vie sans travailler, ils croient qu'on va leur donner un revenu universel suffisant pour vivre correctement et qu'aprs ils auront le temps de se former, d'entreprendre, etc. Ils vont tre du.




> Aujourd'hui le gouvernement en est arriv  crer artificiellement de la dette pour la scurit sociale


Les dettes sont relles et elles auront des consquences. Les tats, les entreprises, les particuliers sont endett, a finira forcment mal.
a fait des annes que la situation s'aggrave doucement, mais les vnements s'acclreront.

----------


## Cincinnatus

> Les gens pensent qu'on va garder notre niveau de vie sans travailler,


J'ai mis -1 pour a. Franchement du grand n'importe quoi. Les dirigeants sont des no-libraux de m**** mais il ne faut rien faire ?

----------


## fredoche

> Vous ne rflchissez pas, vous voulez que a se passe bien. Les gens sont trop optimiste et pas assez raliste, ils sont convaincu que tout ira bien, que rien n'aura de consquence.
> Les gens pensent qu'on va garder notre niveau de vie sans travailler, ils croient qu'on va leur donner un revenu universel suffisant pour vivre correctement et qu'aprs ils auront le temps de se former, d'entreprendre, etc. Ils vont tre du.
> 
> 
> Les dettes sont relles et elles auront des consquences. Les tats, les entreprises, les particuliers sont endett, a finira forcment mal.
> a fait des annes que la situation s'aggrave doucement, mais les vnements s'acclreront.


C'est toi qui est incapable de rflchir :





Nous sommes gouverns par des *escrocs patents*, qui tranquillement ralisent le hold-up du sicle au dpens de l'tat et des bientt 70 millions de franais pour le bnfice des ultra-riches de ce pays.

Ouvre les yeux au lieu de nous balancer 10 liens  la minute qui disent tous la mme chose

----------


## zecreator

> Les dettes sont relles et elles auront des consquences. Les tats, les entreprises, les particuliers sont endett, a finira forcment mal.
> a fait des annes que la situation s'aggrave doucement, mais les vnements s'acclreront.


Ben dj, si Macron pouvait rcuprer le CICE dont il a fait cadeau aux grandes entreprises, les franais pourraient rcuprer pas loin de 100 Milliards d'Euros. Dj. Surtout que la plupart des entreprises utilisent ce crdit d'impts non pas pour crer des emplois (ce pourquoi c'tait prvu  la base), mais pour payer leurs charges sociales.

Ensuite, aller chercher l'argent l o il est, chez les plus riches : donc remettre l'ISF en place. Aprs tout, n'est-ce pas aux plus forts de protger les plus faibles ?

Et oui, les franais manquent peut-tre de ralisme. Mais quand on voit la ralit, elle est toujours  la faveur des mmes dans cette Socit. Ceux sont toujours la masse du bas qui trime, et la masse du haut qui profite. S'il y avait une vraie galit sociale en France, les franais seraient sans doute plus motivs  faire des efforts et  s'investir pour leur pays. Aujourd'hui, quand t'es au SMIC et que tu entends Macron dire : "Demandez-vous, en vous levant ce matin, ce que vous allez apporter  la France.", ben t'as envie de lui rpondre : "Ben, je me demande surtout ce que m'apporte la France  moi.".

----------


## Ryu2000

> Nous sommes gouverns par des *escrocs patents*, qui tranquillement ralisent le hold-up du sicle au dpens de l'tat


Tout le monde est d'accord sur ce sujet, mais a ne change pas le problme.
L'conomie mondiale est vraiment dans une situation catastrophique, le krach est invitable et il aura des consquences comparable  la crise de 1929.
Est-ce que vous croyez que les taux ngatifs est un phnomne qui se produit souvent ?
Des grandes banques sont proches de la faillite.




> Franchement du grand n'importe quoi.


Ds qu'on parle du chmage qui augmente  cause de la dlocalisation, des robots et de la crise conomique, les gens disent que tout ira bien grce au revenu universel. Alors que pas du tout, les gens se vont se retrouver sans travail, les allocations vont baisser, ils seront en mode survie.




> Les dirigeants sont des no-libraux de m**** mais il ne faut rien faire ?


Malheureusement on ne peut rien faire...
Vous pouvez crer votre partie politique et essayer de prendre le pouvoir, mais c'est perdu d'avance. Les mdias vous traiteront comme ils traitent Cheminade et Asselineau. Pour payer les mdias et les instituts de sondage il faut des potes milliardaire et leur retourner l'ascenseur une fois au pouvoir.
Vous pouvez essayer d'lire LFI pour voir si les choses changeront, mais j'y crois pas. Le prochain prsident ne sera pas mieux que Macron.
De toute faon le gouvernement n'a pas tant de pouvoir que a, il est oblig de suivre les ordres de Bruxelles.

Restez optimiste si a vous fait plaisir, vous verrez bien comme la situation va se dgrader dans les annes  venir, on va continuer de sombrer pendant trs longtemps avant de voir une amlioration.

----------


## Cincinnatus

> L'conomie mondiale est vraiment dans une situation catastrophique, le krach est invitable et il aura des consquences comparable  la crise de 1929.
> Est-ce que vous croyez que les taux ngatifs est un phnomne qui se produit souvent ?
> Des grandes banques sont proches de la faillite.


Puisqu'elles sont mettent plein les poches sur le dos des pargnants, des tats, etc... Et que ds qu'il y a un risque, elles rclament encore plus d'argent public... 
Si les banques faisaient leur boulot, a changerait bien des choses. Il y a quelques temps, une entreprise de carrosserie prs de chez moi a voulu dmnager pour s'agrandir. Sa banque habituelle a refus de financer cette opration qui ne prsentait aucun risque : entreprise profitable, perspectives positives, ... La socit a d trouver une autre banque pour pouvoir bosser.




> Ds qu'on parle du chmage qui augmente  cause de la dlocalisation, des robots et de la crise conomique, les gens disent que tout ira bien grce au revenu universel. Alors que pas du tout, les gens se vont se retrouver sans travail, les allocations vont baisser, ils seront en mode survie.
> 
> Malheureusement on ne peut rien faire...


Qui parle encore de revenu universel depuis l'chec de B. Hamon ? 
A lieu de dire "On ne peut rien faire", pourquoi ne pas pousser les pouvoirs publics *locaux*  soutenir le tissu conomique local ?
Maintenir les infrastructures, pour viter de dlocaliser des entreprises difficilement accessibles, mettre la pression sur les financeurs privs et publics pour soutenir les projets profitables au plus grand nombre, comme par exemple le regroupement d'artisans pour une meilleure gestion et visibilit de leurs activits, amliorer les formations, ... Forcer les ministres  ne plus fermer les sites de proximit des services publics (trsorerie, poste, commissariats).

Globalement, mettre l'humain en avant, pas la finance. 

Pour rappel, macron a reu en 2017  l'Elyse les patrons du plus grand fonds mondial, Black Rock :
http://actualutte.com/asides/macron-...tes-blackrock/
https://www.latribune.fr/entreprises...ee-755646.html




> De toute faon le gouvernement n'a pas tant de pouvoir que a, il est oblig de suivre les ordres de Bruxelles.


Et qui nomme les commissaires europens ? Qui a voulu imposer Sylvie Goulard, paye longtemps par un groupe tats-uniens bien que dpute europenne ? Qui a nomm Thierry Breton ? 






Le gouvernement d'Edouard Philippe et Emmanuel Macron

----------


## Ryu2000

> Puisqu'elles sont mettent plein les poches sur le dos des pargnants, des tats, etc... Et que ds qu'il y a un risque, elles rclament encore plus d'argent public...


Oui mais a ce n'est qu'un aspect du problme, ce n'est pas ce qui aura le plus de consquence sur l'conomie mondiale.
Les banques ont fait des choses beaucoup plus grave que a. Les pratiques louchent qui ont provoqu la crise de 2008 se sont acclres, la plupart des banques sont au bord de la faillite.




> A lieu de dire "On ne peut rien faire", pourquoi ne pas pousser les pouvoirs publics *locaux*  soutenir le tissu conomique local ?


Les rgions et les villes sont endettes, elles n'ont pas les moyens d'investir.
Aubagne, Nice, l'Isle-sur-la-Sorgue... 18 des 52 villes les plus endettes de France sont en PACA



> Le quotidien a identifi 52 villes de plus de 10.000 habitants en grande difficult financire. L'enqute s'appuie sur des donnes communales.
> 
> Elle permet de constater si les villes ayant contract des emprunts toxiques dans les annes 2000 ont russi  redresser la barre. Ou pas. Treize de ces villes ont ainsi vu leur dette par habitant bondir de plus de 20 % depuis 2014 et six augmenter de plus de 10 %.





> Globalement, mettre l'humain en avant, pas la finance.


Votre utopie est belle, mais la finance va seffondrer et il est beaucoup trop tard pour faire quoi que ce soit.
Peut-tre qu'aprs on pourra reconstruire un nouveau systme, mais il faut d'abord que les banques fassent faillites.




> Et qui nomme les commissaires europens ? Qui a voulu imposer Sylvie Goulard


Sylvie Goulard a t rejete par les eurodputs, en France on accepte que des lus soient des truands, ce n'est pas le cas partout.
La France ne dirige pas l'UE, la France c'est moins d'1/28 du pouvoir de dcision de l'UE.
Il y a 27 autres pays (bientt 26 si tout va bien) et des gens comme Jean-Claude Juncker et Ursula von der Leyen qui ont beaucoup de pouvoir.
L on pourrait se rjouir  Chouette Mario Draghi quitte la BCE  le problme c'est qu'il est remplac par Christine Lagarde  ::(: 

Bref, si par miracle on lisait un prsident et des dputs plus humains, a ne changerait rien, parce qu'il y a 27 autres pays qui dirigent l'UE.

Continuez de vous battre  l'chelle locale, essayer d'aider des gens, etc. Mais il y a une bombe atomique financire qui va bientt tomber.

----------


## Mdinoc

> De toute faon le gouvernement n'a pas tant de pouvoir que a, il est oblig de suivre les ordres de Bruxelles.


Bruxelles a bon dos, l'article 13 c'est le gouvernement franais qui le poussait.

----------


## Ryu2000

D'accord, les gouvernements PS, UMP, LREM font parti du problme, ils ont une part de responsabilit dans ce qu'est l'UE aujourd'hui.
Un pays a le droit de proposer des mauvaises choses, tant que les autres pays bloquent le truc.

Le truc nervant c'est que tous les candidats proposent de changer l'UE, le problme c'est que tu peux proposer ce que tu veux, a ne passera pas forcment.
Macron a propos des ides  l'UE et ont l'a envoy se faire foutre.
En Allemagne, les conservateurs rejettent la majorit des propositions de Macron sur l'Europe



> La cheffe de la CDU, Annegret Kramp-Karrenbauer, prend ses distances avec le prsident franais aprs la publication de sa tribune dans les 28 pays de l'UE  laquelle elle rpond. Si la chose n'est gure surprenante de la part de conservateurs allemands, le propos a le mrite d'tre sans ambiguts.


Les autres pays de l'UE n'aiment pas la France :
La France de Macron dans l'oeil des mdias europens

----------


## xXxNeWgEnErAtIoN

Et alors ? C'est le but prendre des dcisions communes

----------


## Ryu2000

En rgle gnrale les dcisions de l'UE vont dans le mauvais sens, ce serait chouette que a change.
Bref, revenons  Macron, je viens de tomber sur une doctorante avec une voix extrmement irritante qui se plaint parce que des doctorants gagnent le SMIC (ils devraient dj tre content d'tre pay) :


APL, prcarit des doctorants, cologie :  Amiens, Emmanuel Macron tente de rassurer les tudiants



> La prcarit des doctorants a galement t aborde un peu plus tt. Un quart des doctorants en France ne sont pas financs : seuls 73 % des 16 800 tudiants inscrits en premire anne de doctorat en 2017 (pour 73 000 doctorants au total) ont reu un financement, selon le ministre, dont seulement 38 % en sciences humaines et sociales. Beaucoup donnent des cours comme vacataires et 10 % nont aucun revenu.
> 
>  On leur dit, ce sera lanne prochaine que vous mangerez mais cest tous les jours quon mange. Ils travaillent gratuitement pou la recherche franaise , a lanc la jeune femme au chef de ltat. *Et pour ceux qui ont un financement,  tre au dessus du Smic, ce serait la moindre des choses *, a-t-elle poursuivi.  Il y a 17 000 vacataires qui effectuent plus dun demi-temps plein denseignant-chercheur. a fait 13 000 postes denseignants-chercheurs quon devrait crer , a-t-elle plaid.
> 
>  Le projet de loi de programmation sur la recherche (prvu pour 2021, ndlr) vise justement  pouvoir rmunrer les doctorants , lui a rpondu Emmanuel Macron. Et de poursuivre :  Dans la loi, on clarifie le cadre, pour que quand les gens sengagent dans un doctorat on ait ds le dbut de la visibilit sur les financements qui vont avec. Il faut tre clair ds le dbut sur ce quon dcide de financer. Quand il ny a pas de postes, il faut leur dire. Il faut ouvrir des postes mais ne pas laisser les gens sengager dans des filires sans financement .


Est-ce que ceux qui sont en entreprise grce  la bourse Cifre touchent plus que le SMIC ?

Et sinon dans la "lettre" de l'tudiant qui s'est immol (Source) il y a crit a :



> J'accuse Macron, Hollande, Sarkozy et l'UE de m'avoir tu, en crant des incertitudes sur l'avenir de tous-tes.


D'un ct j'ai envie de dire que mme en dehors de l'UE c'est la merde, mais d'un autre ct... C'est vrai que Sarkozy, Hollande, Macron et l'UE ont fait n'importe quoi.

----------


## xXxNeWgEnErAtIoN

T'as raison, la recherche a sert  rien, toutes les technologies sont tombes du ciel, envoyes par les vaisseaux extraterrestres des partisans de l'upr (on me chuchote  l'oreille qu'il en existe 3 spcimens en france)

----------


## Ryu2000

Non mais c'est trs bien qu'il existe des bureaux d'tudes, j'ai rien contre.
Ceux qui font de la recherche en sciences humaines et sociales ne vont pas crer de technologie.
Pour moi un doctorant c'est un tudiant, et les tudiants ne sont pas pay, certains touchent des bourses.
Il y a des doctorants qui ne sont pas pay et des doctorants qui touchent le SMIC, ceux qui touchent le SMIC ne sont relativement pas  plaindre.

Quand ils trouveront un job ils gagneront plus que le SMIC.
Bac+8 et au chmage: des thsards apprennent  chercher un emploi



> Huit annes d'tudes ne sont pas une barrire contre le chmage. Alors qu' l'international, les titulaires d'une thse trouvent sans souci un emploi, *en France, les entreprises rechignent  les embaucher.* Do la formation exprimentale "comptences pour l'entreprise" lance le 4 dcembre par l'cole d'ingnieur Centrale de Nantes et Ple emploi. Elle concerne une premire promotion de dix docteurs  la recherche d'un emploi. "Nous avons identifis dans les fichiers de Ple Emploi environ 350 dtenteurs d'un doctorat qui taient  la recherche d'un emploi en Loire-Atlantique. Environ une quarantaine s'est rendue  la runion d'information et une vingtaine a candidat", explique une porte-parole de Centrale Nantes.


Avoir un doctorat, mais pas demploi !



> * Si vous vouliez trouver du travail, cest un BTS quil fallait faire, pas une thse* . Cette phrase a t adresse  lun dentre nous par sa conseillre Ple emploi : elle figure parmi les tmoignages collects sur le site Doc en Stock afin de rendre visible la prcarit subie par des milliers de titulaires dun doctorat privs demploi stable.
> 
> Selon le Centre dtudes et de recherches sur les qualifications (CEREQ), *le taux de chmage des docteures avoisine aujourdhui 10 %. Cest trois fois plus quen Allemagne, en Angleterre ou aux tats-Unis*, qui forment pourtant davantage de docteures que la France. Nous souffrons surtout de lincertitude lie  notre situation : une rcente note dinformation ministrielle souligne que moins dune docteure sur deux dispose dun poste fixe dans les cinq ans suivant sa soutenance de thse.

----------


## BenoitM

> En rgle gnrale les dcisions de l'UE vont dans le mauvais sens, ce serait chouette que a change.


Elles vont dans le sens de l'lectorat europens.
Les europens votent majoritairement pour des (no)-libraux conservateurs donc tu as des dcisions qui vont dans se sens  ::):

----------


## Ryu2000

> Elles vont dans le sens de l'lectorat europens.


Du coup vous pouvez lire un prsident LFI, des eurodputs LFI et ce que vous voulez, a ne changera rien. Parce qu'il y a 27 autres pays.

----------


## Darkzinus

C'est absurde une fois de plus ton propos  C'est comme dire que ta voix aux prsidentielles ne compte pas car il y a 30 millions d'autres votants ...

----------


## Ryu2000

Vous allez attendre longtemps avant que la majorit des chefs d'tats des pays membres de l'UE ne soient plus des no-libraux.
Une voix a ne vaut dj pas grand chose, mais avec l'UE a ne reprsente qu'une fraction de a.
Mettre 28 pays d'accord c'est quasiment impossible, ce qui est bnfique pour un pays ne l'est souvent pas pour les autres.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> D'accord, les gouvernements PS, UMP, LREM font parti du problme,


En France, il n'y pas n partis politiques rellement. Si on omet les courants ne reprsentant qu'eux mmes (LO, LCR, Dupont-Aignan, Les patriotes, ...) il ne reste que 3 partis dont deux extrmes.

Un parti d'extrme droite (enfin de droite extrme) : RN
un parti extrmiste no-libral   ::P: S/LR/LREM
et un parti de gauche traditionnelle : LFI

Le petit jeu que mne le PS, LR et LREM, c'est juste, je t'aime moi non plus. Ils font des grands bruits pour se critiquer les uns les autres, mais au final, ont les mmes opinions, les mmes politiques. C'est un jeu de dupes, et nous ne sommes que les dindons de la farce, car une majorit votent pour ces guignols ! ::calim2::

----------


## BenoitM

> Vous allez attendre longtemps avant que la majorit des chefs d'tats des pays membres de l'UE ne soient plus des no-libraux.
> Une voix a ne vaut dj pas grand chose, mais avec l'UE a ne reprsente qu'une fraction de a.
> Mettre 28 pays d'accord c'est quasiment impossible, ce qui est bnfique pour un pays ne l'est souvent pas pour les autres.


Ben j'ai conscience d'tre une minorit  :;): 
Mais dans ton point de vue, je dois supprimer la France car elle vote Sarko/LREM
Je dois quitter la rgion de Franaise car elle a vot pour Sarko/LREM
Je dois quitter la ville car elle a pour Sarko/LREM

Bref je dois faire un pays o je suis seul  vot  ::): 

Je serai contre l'UE si une majorit de peuple votaient  gauche (et un peu plus qu'un pale PS) et qu'on y appliquerait une politique de droite. Mais quand on vote pour des types de droite et qu'on se plaints d'avoir une politique de droite ca me semble un peu schizophrne

----------


## zecreator

> Votre utopie est belle, mais la finance va seffondrer et il est beaucoup trop tard pour faire quoi que ce soit..


Ben peut-tre que c'est a qu'il nous faut. Un reboot de l'conomie. On remet les compteurs  zro.

----------


## Mat.M

@zecreator tu as raison c'est un peu toujours ce que j'ai pens.

Il faut faire courir le bruit que tout va se casser la figure dans la Finance comme a les dtenteurs d'actions bradent massivement leurs titres avec dcote,dans un mouvement de panique.
Et ensuite les gros fonds d'investissement rachtent les titres  petit prix pour faire des plus-values aprs, elle n'est pas belle la vie ?  ::mouarf::

----------


## Ryu2000

> C'est un jeu de dupes, et nous ne sommes que les dindons de la farce, car une majorit votent pour ces guignols !


Perso je n'ai jamais vot pour 1 de ces 3 partis au premier tour.
Je pense que si autant de gens votent pour ces partis c'est  cause des sondages, plein dlecteurs ne considrent que les favoris, il y a mme des dbats o l'on n'invite pas les petits. On peut considrer a comme tant anti-dmocratique, dans les rgles tous les partis doivent tre trait de la mme faon. (on entend assez les gros partis, les petits manquent de visibilit)
Les mdias manipulent les lctions, ils peuvent influencer pour que le FN soit au second tour et aprs l'autre parti gagne avec un gros score. Aujourd'hui on voit bien que c'est n'importe quoi, il y a plein d'articles qui parlent d'une revanche Macron/Marine en 2022, on est en 2019, plein de gens dcident pour qui ils vont voter 1 semaine avec llection. C'est tout  fait possible que ni Macron, ni Marine ne se retrouve au second tour, rien n'est crit. Les soutiens de Macron rvent que a se passe comme a, si ils en parlent ds aujourd'hui c'est pour prparer mentalement les lecteurs.




> Mais quand on vote pour des types de droite et qu'on se plaints d'avoir une politique de droite ca me semble un peu schizophrne


Vous avez mal compris.
Bon dj devant un public de gauche Macron disait qu'il tait de gauche.
"Moi, je suis socialiste" : Emmanuel Macron en 2014



> Ni de droite, ni de gauche, Emmanuel Macron ? En 2014, il assurait qu'il tait socialiste.


Comme disaient les lecteurs de Macron "il est jeune, il est beau, il est nouveau" les gens qui ont vot Macron n'avaient pas tous conscience de son projet.

En France nous nlisons que des mauvais partis : PS/UMP/LREM. Ce serait un miracle si un parti un peu moins pire prenait le pouvoir. Si c'tait le cas, rien ne changerait, parce que la grande majorit des tats membres de l'UE ne serait pas d'accord avec lui.
C'est dj difficile  ce qu'il y ait un seul pays qui ne sont pas dirig par des no-libraux, alors pour que a se produise dans la majorit des pays de l'UE, c'est au moins 15 fois plus difficile.
Dans les pays membre de l'UE des partis que les mdias qualifient dextrme droite sont en train de monter. En Italie ce ne serait pas tonnant de revoir un come-back de Salvini un de c4, parce qu'il est toujours trs populaire.

Arrter de comparer la France  l'UE, a n'a strictement rien a voir, la France c'est une nation, avec un sentiment d'appartenance national, une histoire, une langue, l'UE ce n'est rien du tout, c'est un montage artificiel, mais quasiment personne se sent union-europen, alors que je peux te trouver des Corses, des Bretons, des Bourguignons, des Guyanais qui se sentent franais.

Les pays de l'UE sont diviss :
L'largissement de l'Europe provoque une profonde division des Vingt-sept



> *Alors que toute l'Europe ou presque est remonte contre la France*, Paris propose une double dmarche sur l'largissement : une rforme du processus de ngociation d'adhsion couple  une rforme du fonctionnement de l'Union europenne.


Les autres pays pourraient refuser des ides de la France, juste parce qu'ils ne l'aiment pas.
Jespre que le Royaume-Uni va russir  sortir de l'UE et que a donnera des ides  d'autres  :8-): 




> On remet les compteurs  zro.


Avant que les gens soient prt  accepter a il va falloir des annes de traumatisme...
Mais il y a des pays qui se prparent :
Greyerz: En vue du Grand Reset, la Chine, la Russie et lInde achtent chaque anne la majeure partie de la production mondiale dor
Un jour le dollar et l'euro ne vaudront plus rien.

=================================
"On ne sert  rien" :  l'Assemble nationale, les dputs s'ennuient



> "On nous avait prsent LaREM comme un groupe de gens trs ouverts. Mais on se rend compte qu'ils ne veulent faire aucun compromis", souffle Pierre Cordier (apparent LR). Lui, dit ne pas avoir le blues et jouer son rle de contrle grce  son travail en commission. Dans l'opposition, difficile toutefois d'exister : trs peu d'amendements de la droite ou de la gauche sont retenus, malgr leur nombre record sur certains textes de loi.
> 
> Sur le budget, qui a occup l'Assemble une partie de l'automne, *"on ne sert  rien, c'est dsesprant", lche la cheffe des dputs PS* Valrie Rabault. Pour se faire entendre, le PS mne des actions locales, autours de propositions comme sur l'hpital en crise.

----------


## fredoche

> mais quasiment personne se sent union-europen, alors que je peux te trouver des Corses, des Bretons, des Bourguignons, des Guyanais qui se sentent franais.


Je me sens europen, et si possible dans un esprit d'union.
Le diviser pour mieux rgner marche  fond en Europe, mais nous avons de nombreuses similitudes, de nombreux problmes communs en tant que peuples et citoyens, et je pense que la diversit est une richesse prcieuse
Et je suis bourguignon, et franais  ::D: 

Je devrais prciser que je connais ma catgorie sociale, mon niveau d'ducation, etc. Et que en cela je suis probablement l'image de cette minorit.

Mais cette union n'est que technocratique et conomique, c'est une union de domination et d'asservissement, il n'y a aucune volont de rapprocher les peuples, aucune.

Hormis Erasmus, il n'y a pas grand chose pour le brassage des populations.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Je me sens europen, et si possible dans un esprit d'union.


Bon ok il y a peut-tre une infime minorit des gens qui se sentent "union-europen".
J'avais vu une sportive italienne avec un drapeau de l'UE une fois... Une escrimeuse italienne brandit le drapeau de l'Union europenne sur le podium
Mais globalement il y a beaucoup de divisions entre les nations et les peuples europens.




> nous avons de nombreuses similitudes


Ouais on aime bien se faire la guerre entre-nous, a nous fait un point commun  :;): , par exemple :
Guerres franco-anglaises

Il y a peut-tre a aussi :
Expulsion des Juifs
Quoi que c'est peut-tre un truc universel.  ::?: 

Je me sens plus proche des Suisses romand (alors qu'ils ne font pas partie de l'UE) que de plein d'autres peuples de l'UE.
Sentez-vous union-europen si vous voulez, au final a ne change rien, l'UE finira bien par tre dtruite, ce n'est pas une construction solide comme la France par exemple.

Bref, le point que je voulais mettre en avant c'tait que si les franais lisaient autre choses que des no-libraux, a ne changerait rien, parce que la majorit des nations membres de l'UE iraient dans une autre direction.
Les gros partis politique proposent de changer l'UE, alors qu'ils ne le peuvent pas, la France ne dirige pas l'UE.

----------


## halaster08

> Hormis Erasmus, il n'y a pas grand chose pour le brassage des populations.


La fin des douanes ?
L'euro ?
Le fait de pouvoir aller bosser d'un pays  l'autre sans trop de soucis de paperasse.




> Je me sens europen, et si possible dans un esprit d'union.
>  Le diviser pour mieux rgner marche  fond en Europe, mais nous avons de nombreuses similitudes, de nombreux problmes communs en tant que peuples et citoyens, et je pense que la diversit est une richesse prcieuse
> Et je suis bourguignon, et franais


+1
Je suis assez attach a mes racines, mme si j'ai un peu boug une fois adulte et que maintenant je suis attach a plusieurs rgions, mais je me sens tout autant franais et europen (voir mme habitant du monde).

----------


## fredoche

> La fin des douanes ?
> L'euro ?
> Le fait de pouvoir aller bosser d'un pays  l'autre sans trop de soucis de paperasse.


Oui effectivement et en mme temps ce sont tous des outils conomiques, et pas tant que a socitaux.

Je veux dire qu'il y a peu d'initiatives pour que lEurope soit intressante pour les europens. On en fait pas un bien commun, une cause commune, mme les notions d'identit sont plutt diffuses. 
Alors que quand on veut jouer sur l'identit nationale, on sait faire si vous voyez ce que je veux dire

----------


## pmithrandir

> Perso je n'ai jamais vot pour 1 de ces 3 partis au premier tour.
> Je pense que si autant de gens votent pour ces partis c'est  cause des sondages, plein dlecteurs ne considrent que les favoris


Il ne t'est jamais venu a l'esprit que la majeure partie des gens saccommodent trs bien du monde actuel, et que derrire les raleries bien franaises, ils font leur bout de chemin dans un contexte assez stable, aux rgles constantes et rassurantes.
On peut penser que certaines sont injustes, mais on les connaient. 
Les rgles mises en place par les autres partis, c'est un peu la roulette russe... marchera ou marchera pas.


Pour rpondre a fredoche, le fait de pouvoir travailler dans n'importe quel pays de l'union, ce n'est pas qu'un outil conomique, c'est aussi l'opportunit pour de nombreuses personnes, en trs large augmentation, de vivre ailleurs une partie de leur vie.
En France, ca reste assez faible, mais dans d'autres pays ca reprsente des millions de personnes qui vivent dans un autre pays que celui de leur nationalit.

----------


## fredoche

Oui vous avez raison, je dois avoir une vision biaise sur ce sujet. 
La facilit et la libert que cela apporte est en soi trs trs importante

----------


## Ryu2000

> Il ne t'est jamais venu a l'esprit que la majeure partie des gens saccommodent trs bien du monde actuel, et que derrire les raleries bien franaises, ils font leur bout de chemin dans un contexte assez stable, aux rgles constantes et rassurantes.


Bof... Premirement LREM promettait quasiment une rvolution, les gens pensaient que les choses allaient changer drastiquement, et au final c'est la suite de Sarkozy/Hollande, c'est la ligne de l'UE. (LREM n'existait pas, le parti promettait d'tre radicalement diffrent de l'UMPS, ni droite ni gauche, tout a)
Mme Hollande promettait du changement, il voulait s'attaquer  la finance  :8O: 
Aucun parti politique n'arrive et dit "on va continuer sur la mme ligne que nos prdcesseurs, si vous nous lisez on ne changera rien".

Sarkozy, Hollande et Macron sont trs impopulaire lorsqu'ils sont au pouvoir, donc je ne suis pas certains que les gens s'en accommodent.

Le contexte stable, c'est une augmentation du chmage, une stagnation des salaires, des taux dintrts plus faible que l'inflation, des prix qui augmentent, des portions qui diminuent, des taxes et des impts qui augmentent, des services publics qui disparaissent, etc. Je ne pense pas que la majorit des franais sont satisfait de cette situation.




> En France, ca reste assez faible, mais dans d'autres pays ca reprsente des millions de personnes qui vivent dans un autre pays que celui de leur nationalit.


Ouais en effet l'UE permet d'utiliser des travailleurs dtachs, au lieu d'embaucher des maons franais, des lectriciens franais, des plombiers franais, on fait venir des polonais ou je ne sais quoi, pour faire des conomies sur les charges.
TRAVAILLEURS DTACHS : LA COUR DES COMPTES DNONCE DE "MULTIPLES FORMES DE FRAUDE"



> Des mouvements aussi diffrents que le Parti socialiste, le Rassemblement national ou La France Insoumise accusent la directive sur les travailleurs dtachs de favoriser le "dumping social" : *elle entranerait une pression  la baisse sur les salaires des travailleurs tablis durablement en France*, confronts  la "concurrence" d'une main-duvre moins chre.
> 
> Les critiques se concentrent sur *l'affiliation des travailleurs dtachs  la scurit sociale de leurs pays d'origine* : selon les opposants  ce statut, les cotisations sociales que doivent verser les entreprises seront plus basses si elles font travailler un travailleur dtach plutt qu'un salari tabli en France.


Ou sinon c'est a :
Pourquoi les jeunes diplms fuient l'Italie
En Espagne, l'inquitant exode des jeunes diplms
Un nouveau phnomne en Italie : lmigration des jeunes diplms
Les jeunes sont oblig de quitter leur pays parce que le chmage est trop lev, a ne fait plaisir  personne de devoir aller travailler en Allemagne  ::P: 

 cause du chmage des gens sont contraint de changer de pays...
Les Franais quittent leur pays mais ne reste pas dans l'UE.

Fuite des cerveaux : les bac +5 veulent quitter la France



> Par ailleurs, dans le top 10 des destinations de prdilection, *le Canada arrive en tte, suivi par les tats-Unis, la Suisse, lAustralie* et la Sude.

----------


## fredoche

> Ouais en effet l'UE permet d'utiliser des travailleurs dtachs, au lieu d'embaucher des maons franais, des lectriciens franais, des plombiers franais, on fait venir des polonais ou je ne sais quoi, pour faire des conomies sur les charges.
> TRAVAILLEURS DTACHS : LA COUR DES COMPTES DNONCE DE "MULTIPLES FORMES DE FRAUDE"
> 
> 
> Ou sinon c'est a :
> Pourquoi les jeunes diplms fuient l'Italie
> En Espagne, l'inquitant exode des jeunes diplms
> Un nouveau phnomne en Italie : lmigration des jeunes diplms
> Les jeunes sont oblig de quitter leur pays parce que le chmage est trop lev, a ne fait plaisir  personne de devoir aller travailler en Allemagne 
> ...


Tu explicites assez bien ma vision biaise

En mme temps n'est ce pas une relle opportunit pour tous ces gens ?
Et  terme une autre Europe ?

Ces phnomnes de migration sont ancestraux, la France est un melting-pot de ces migrations europennes et extra-europennes.

----------


## Jon Shannow

La Macronie s'active  dcrdibiliser le mouvement.

et

----------


## Ryu2000

> En mme temps n'est ce pas une relle opportunit pour tous ces gens ?


Voir son pays s'effondrer ce n'est pas gnial.  ::(: 
La majorit des jeunes espagnoles voulaient vivre en Espagne, la majorit des jeunes italiens voulaient vivre en Italie, c'est triste de devoir tout abandonner juste pour trouver du boulot, la plupart des gens sont attachs  leur terre.
Il y a les gens qui sont bien partout et les gens qui sont bien chez-eux, gnralement les gens qui sont bien partout sont riche, ils sont dans le trip "un pays c'est un htel" de Jacques Attali.

Le systme exploite l'environnement et les pauvres, quand les conditions de travail s'amliorent, on va exploiter un autre peuple (il y a des usines qui se font dlocaliser de Chine, parce que maintenant il y a des travailleurs moins cher ailleurs).
Bon de toute faon l'Allemagne sera bientt aussi mal que l'Italie, l'Espagne, la Grce, la France, etc. Donc les jeunes pourront rentrez chez-eux pour tre sans emploi.
Au lieu de faire travailler des franais, on exploite des polonais parce que c'est un peu moins cher.
C'est comme quand les gros patrons ont demand au gouvernement de faire venir un maximum d'africains, pour avoir de la main d'oeuvre pas cher et soumise. Ils vivaient dans des mauvaises conditions et a a permis de maintenir les salaires le plus bas possible.
Les dveloppeurs ne sont pas en scurit parce que maintenant on fait travailler des marocains depuis chez eux (au moins ils ont la chance de ne pas avoir  migrer).

Parfois on entend parler de projets sympa qui remontent le moral :
Italie : le retour  la terre des jeunes diplms



> La jeunesse italienne citadine n'hsite plus  quitter le stress de la ville pour partir vivre  la campagne. Le nombre de jeunes diplms qui se lancent dans l'aventure agricole a progress de 35 % ces deux dernires annes. Un retour au terroir qui insuffle une nouvelle nergie dans les zones rurales.


J'aime bien le processus de ruralisation.




> Ces phnomnes de migration sont ancestraux, la France est un melting-pot de ces migrations europennes et extra-europennes.


Ok la France a toujours t une terre daccueil, mais il y avait une slection, il fallait s'intgrer quand mme, il fallait aimer la France, vouloir participer au projet, etc. Aujourd'hui on est oblig de laisser entrer n'importe qui.
L les jeunes italiens et espagnols ne rvent pas d'Allemagne, ils sont contraint de quitter leur pays pour trouver du travail. Ils ne font pas a pour le plaisir, ils font a pour survivre.

Il faut arrter dexploiter les autres, il faut faire bosser les locaux.
Il faut arrter d'acheter des fruits et des lgumes qui viennent de loin alors qu'ils sont produit galement localement.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Ok la France a toujours t une terre daccueil, mais il y avait une slection, il fallait s'intgrer quand mme, il fallait aimer la France, vouloir participer au projet, etc. Aujourd'hui on est oblig de laisser entrer n'importe qui.


 ::ptdr::  Merci, pour cette rigolade. La France, c'est construite avec des invasions, les romains, les goths, les huns, les francs. Il y a eu les viking (normandie), les anglais, les allemands, ... Je ne crois pas qu'il y ait eu une slection  cette poque...  ::ptdr::

----------


## Ryu2000

a dpend de quelle priode on parle.
Coluche, Louis de Funs, George Brassens, Paul Verlaine, Marie Curie, n'taient pas franais  la base.
Il y a des pays bass sur le sang, comme l'Allemagne par exemple et il y a des pays plus ouvert comme la France, il n'est pas question de "sang franais".
Il y a des gens venus de lextrieur qui ont t accept par la France, mais il y a des gens qui ont t expuls galement, on ne peut pas accepter n'importe quoi...

----------


## Cincinnatus

> Merci, pour cette rigolade. La France, c'est construite avec des invasions, les romains, les goths, les huns, les francs. Il y a eu les viking (normandie), les anglais, les allemands, ... Je ne crois pas qu'il y ait eu une slection  cette poque...


Et les Burgondes (Clotilde, Mme Clovis) -> Bourguignons. 

Pour les Niois et les Savoyards (dont Ciotti, Estrosi...) il n'ont t intgrs qu'en 1860, par volont de Napolon III. 
Les Italiens et les Polonais, c'tait pour la main d'oeuvre qu'ils ont t demands par manque de bras en France.

----------


## pmithrandir

Je me suis bien marr en voyant que le programme LREM tait rvolutionnaire...

C'est un parti de bourgeois majoritairement issue de politiciens tablis au centre et de cadre dirigeants.
Pas exactement le genre  vouloir faire une rvolution.

Le programme de Macron tait quand mme : 
remise en question des rgimes spciaux
Rester dans lEurope
Rationalisation

"La France doit tre une chance pour tous" au mieux ca reflte la mritocratie, rien d'autre

Rien de rvolutionnaire encore.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Rien de rvolutionnaire encore.


En tout cas c'tait vendu comme quelque chose diffrent de l'UMPS.
Une grosse partie de ceux qui ont vot LREM au premier tour, pensaient qu'il y aurait un changement.

Emmanuel Macron, ovni politique "ni de droite ni de gauche"



> Trente-neuf ans, sans parti et jamais lu auparavant, le centriste Emmanuel Macron a surgi dimanche en tte du premier tour de la prsidentielle franaise, avec *la ferme intention de bousculer les clivages traditionnels*.
> 
> "*On tourne clairement aujourd'hui une page de la vie politique franaise*", a comment dimanche soir le candidat "ni de droite ni de gauche" aprs l'annonce de sa qualification pour le second tour du 7 mai. "*Les Franais ont exprim leur dsir de renouvellement. Notre logique est dsormais celle du rassemblement*".


Comme prvu il y a une diffrence entre le discours et la ralit.

----------


## fredoche

Pour la gloire de notre police et de notre gouvernement:

https://www.facebook.com/fairecho.of...8981971339578/

----------


## ABCIWEB

> Pour la gloire de notre police et de notre gouvernement:
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/fairecho.of...8981971339578/


Non c'est pas des policiers dguiss en black bloc a, c'est des vrais black bloc qui en courant et cailloux  la main, sont venus parler aux policiers. Aprs que les policiers les appelle par leur prnom "viens Pierrot, viens, t'es tout seul ?" c'est juste un nom de code pour nommer les black blocs repentis, c'est pas pour autant qu'ils se connaissaient avant.

Comment a, je raconte n'importe quoi ? C'est pourtant la version officielle du gouvernement, puisque je les entendais il y a encore une semaine dire que les policiers infiltrs n'taient l que pour arrter les black blocs les plus violents, il n'y a donc aucune raison que certains d'entre eux aient des cailloux dans la main. 

Cela me rappelle les commentaires des journalistes de France Inter en direct de la place d'Italie la semaine dernire: "Il y a eu des violences  l'avant, et les policiers ont rpondu en gazant toute la foule qui se situait derrire, et en fermant tous les accs pour empcher quiconque de sortir de la nasse". C'tait le discours du journaliste de terrain. 

Plus tard dans la soire et les jours suivants, la ligne ditoriale des infos sur France Inter tait toute autre.  Cela se rsumait uniquement  parler des violences des gilets jaunes, sans parler des manoeuvres policires pour gazer toute la foule. Sur le plan stratgique, le fait d'empcher les manifestants non violents de sortir permet aussi de ne pas isoler les vrais fauteurs de trouble qui peuvent donc continuer leur exactions sans rien craindre de la police puisque aucun black bloc n'a jamais t touch par un tir de LBD, et en regardant la vido de *Fairecho* relaye par  *fredoche*, on comprend pourquoi.

Place d'Italie, c'est finalement un manifestant qui discutait tranquillement  l'cart de toute violence qui s'est pris une grenade en plein oeil. Et encore un oeil en moins au tableau de chasse de l'borgneur en chef. Le droit de manifester et le dialogue selon Macron:




Vous pouvez rentrez les mots "manu borgn" dans un moteur de recherche pour voir ses commentaires aprs coup. Il parle de guet apens, qu'il avait essay plusieurs fois de sortir car il voulait protger sa femme, et qu'ils s'taient finalement rfugis dans l'endroit le plus calme o il n'y avait aucune violence.




> Ne parlez pas de rpression, de violences policires, ces mots sont inacceptables dans un tat de droit.

----------


## halaster08

Aprs les gilets jaunes c'est au tour des lycens de se faire tirer dessus  coup de LBD: https://www.liberation.fr/checknews/...-massy_1765654
Apparemment ces salauds de jeunes dlinquants ont mit le feu  une poubelle, un acte d'une barbarie incroyable, qui mrite bien qu'on tente de les borgner comme des adultes.

edit:
Je pense que Macron devrait s'inspirer de Trump et quiper tout les enseignant de LBD, il faut bien leur apprendre le respect  ces jeunes.

----------


## ABCIWEB

> Aprs les gilets jaunes c'est au tour des lycens de se faire tirer dessus  coup de LBD...


Oui et les mmes bien pensant qui soutiennent Macron trouvent cela normal, tout en se servant de Le Pen comme d'un pouvantail en disant qu'elle est barbare...

----------


## Ryu2000

En parlant de gens qui soutiennent Macron, il existe un mouvement pro Macron, pro UE, pro rpublique :
Les foulards rouges, l'autre face de la France divise



> Eux aussi dfilaient en chantant La Marseillaise et en brandissant le drapeau bleu-blanc-rouge. *Mais, dans leurs rangs, le drapeau europen tait galement prsent.* Nous aussi, on est le peuple! scandaient les 10.500 manifestants, selon les chiffres de la police.
> 
> Au dpart du dfil, place de la Nation, une pancarte annonce la couleur: L'ochlocratie tue la dmocratie. Dans le dfil, beaucoup de retraits. Comme tous les manifestants prsents, Maryse, dirigeante de socit et Jean-Luc, DRH, en ont assez de voir le dbat monopolis par une minorit. En tte du cortge, le message suivant: La France est une Rpublique indivisible, laque, dmocratique et sociale. Sur les panneaux brandis, on peut lire: Le dbat, oui, la chienlit, non!, ou encore: Stop aux violences.
> 
> *Touche pas  la Rpublique*, reprennent les manifestants en chur, on a vot, librez les ronds-points, non aux factieux, Mlenchon dmission. Sur l'avenue Diderot, un homme mont sur un banc hurle oui  l'intelligence!, aussitt repris par la foule. Derrire les gilets jaunes, il y a une tentative de putsch qui vise le prsident et les institutions. La dmocratie est en danger, estime Bernard, 73 ans, psychiatre  la retraite, venu de Colmar avec son pouse qui arbore le foulard rouge. Je veux continuer de voter dans un isoloir et ne pas subir d'intimidation. C'est ce que permet la dmocratie.


Apparemment le mouvement est principalement compos de vieux bourgeois.

----------


## rawsrc

Les foulards rouges... Pour ceux du millnaire prcdent, a tire plus vers les cocos.

*Les foulards en soie*, l a aurait tout de suite beaucoup plus de gueule   ::D:

----------


## BenoitM

> Les foulards rouges... Pour ceux du millnaire prcdent, a tire plus vers les cocos.


Macron n'est pas un coco?  ::weird:: 

Merde on m'aurait menti? Pourtant j'y ai cru...  ::aie::

----------


## fredoche

Coco Chanel oui

C'tait pas des lycens mais des black blocs

M'enfin macron s'meut des violences faites aux femmes, c'est qu'il a du coeur

Sait-il qu'il y a des femmes toutes aussi innocentes et vulnrables dans les cortges et manifestations qu'il fait nasser et violenter ?

----------


## Invit

Les femmes et les enfants sont souvent les plus mal venus dans les cortges. Dans l'imaginaire collectif de certains milieux, ce n'est pas leur place. On le voit en Europe notamment avec Greta Thunberg, dont le traitement mdiatique en France est une vritable honte. Et, dans un registre plus triste, je suis aussi de loin l'volution de la situation au Chili, o Daniela Carrasco, la Mimo, a t torture  mort puis pendue par les carabineros.

----------


## Ryu2000

En parlant de femmes et de manifestations :
Femmes dans le mouvement des Gilets jaunes en France



> La prsence des femmes dans le mouvement des Gilets jaunes a t largement commente par les mdias. *Impliques ds le dbut du mouvement, leurs revendications, axes sur l'amlioration de leur niveau de vie et la dnonciation de la baisse du pouvoir d'achat et du cot de la vie*, tmoignent  la fois de la prcarit conomique vcue plus souvent par des femmes que des hommes et de l'ingalit entre hommes et femmes sur le plan conomique.
> (...)
> *45 % des personnes participant au mouvement des Gilets jaunes sont des femmes*. Cette importante prsence fminine est abondamment commente par la presse et par certaines personnalits politiques de droite comme de gauche, qui y voient un trait qui distinguerait le mouvement des Gilets jaunes des prcdents mouvements sociaux en France.


L sans faire exprs on arrive presque  la parit des sexes.

Il existe des reportages :
Femmes en jaune  : le documentaire des femmes gilets jaunes sur France3.



> Le documentaire dAnne Gintzburger  Les combattantes  donne la parole  des femmes qui, lhiver dernier, ont arpent les rues de Poitiers vtues de gilets jaunes. Le dbat qui suit revient sur une anne de manifestations en Nouvelle Aquitaine.


 Gilets jaunes  : portraits de femmes resociabilises



> Mauricette, 64 ans, retraite, peint au doigt habilement. Elle est une des hrones de la srie documentaire que France 3 consacre aux  Femmes en jaunes . Comme Emi, sa fille de 40 ans, Anne-Lyse, 51 ans, Virginie, Rose, Marie ou Denise elle sest retrouve sur un rond-point prs de Nancy, voici un an, vtue dun gilet jaune, *pour dire quelle en avait assez de la prcarit, du frigo vide  ds le 10 du mois . A force de difficults, chacune stait retrouve en marge de la socit.* Dans le froid, le vent, elles ont fait connaissance et ont dcouvert quelles ntaient pas des cas isols. Lpisode Toutes solidaires raconte comment ensemble, samedi aprs samedi, elles ont repris confiance et, petit  petit, se sont resociabilises.

----------


## halaster08

> C'tait pas des lycens mais des black blocs
> 
> M'enfin macron s'meut des violences faites aux femmes, c'est qu'il a du coeur


Pas sr que l'excuse des black blocs passe pour des lycens, c'est vraiment trop gros.

Quant au cur de Macron, vu que son grenelle contre les violences faites aux femmes c'est des belles promesses mais sans aucun moyens derrire, je ne parierais pas l-dessus comme preuve qu'il ait un coeur.





> Les femmes et les enfants sont souvent les plus mal venus dans les cortges. Dans l'imaginaire collectif de certains milieux, ce n'est pas leur place.


???
J'ai quelques manifs quand j'tais tudiant, un peu moins depuis que je travaille, mais je n'ai jamais eu l'impression d'y voir moins de femmes.
Les enfants c'est diffrent, la grve c'est souvent fait par des travailleurs normal d'y voir peu d'enfant.
(edit: merci pour la prcision, effectivement j'avais mal compris.)




> On le voit en Europe notamment avec Greta Thunberg, dont le traitement mdiatique en France est une vritable honte


Ca n'a rien a voir avec le fait qu'elle soit une femme, c'est juste qu'elle a os dire que Macron (pourtant champion de la Terre) n'avait rien d'un colo, ce qui n'a pas plus a ses copains grands patrons de presse qui se sont fait un plaisir de la dmolir.

----------


## Invit

> J'ai quelques manifs quand j'tais tudiant, un peu moins depuis que je travaille, mais je n'ai jamais eu l'impression d'y voir moins de femmes.
> Les enfants c'est diffrent, la grve c'est souvent fait par des travailleurs normal d'y voir peu d'enfant.


Je me suis mal exprime. Dans les cortge, les femmes (comme les enfants d'ailleurs) sont trs bien accueillies comme n'importe qui. C'est du point de vue hors cortge, justement, que a coince.
Concernant Greta Thunberg, je faisais rfrence au fait que ce soit une enfant plutt qu'une femme. J'ai trouv assez dlirant (mme avant qu'elle ait os commettre le crime de lse majest) la manire  laquelle tous les beaufs ignorants de la blablosphre ont pu librement cracher leur venin dans les supports publics. AMHA, elle a t traite bien pire qu'un adulte dans la mme situation.

----------


## BenoitM

> Les enfants c'est diffrent, la grve c'est souvent fait par des travailleurs normal d'y voir peu d'enfant.


Quoi? Ils ne travaillent pas? Et puis on s'tonne du taux de chmage, mais on a enfant trouv la solution au dficit Franais

----------


## Ryu2000

Beaucoup de personnes n'aiment pas Greta Thunberg parce-que ce n'est qu'une enfant qui a t sur-mdiatis sans raison valable. Elle n'a de leon  donner  personne. Ce n'est qu'une enfant manipul par ses parents et soutenu par les mdias.
Climat : le mouvement de Greta Thunberg est financ par de riches mcnes
Greta Thunberg est un produit marketing, comme Macron.

En plus elle critique la France alors qu'au niveau du CO2 la France est exemplaire  :8-):  Grce au nuclaire le bilan carbone franais est excellent, bon l il va devenir moins bien parce qu'on ajoute beaucoup d'olien et de solaire, mais on reste meilleur que d'autres.
Quels sont les pays qui mettent le plus de CO2 dans l'Union Europenne?



> 1/4 des missions de CO2 de l'UE viennent d'Allemagne
> En 2018, l'Allemagne reste de trs loin l'Etat qui met le plus de CO2. A elle seule, elle reprsente prs d'un quart (22,5%) des missions totales de l'Union Europenne. Deux fois plus que le Royaume-Uni (11,4%), la Pologne (10,3%) ou encore la France (10%).

----------


## Invit

> En plus elle critique la France


Houhaaa ! Heureusement que ce n'est pas une immigre en plus, sinon qu'est-ce que tu lui mettrais !  ::mouarf::

----------


## BenoitM

> Beaucoup de personnes n'aiment pas Greta Thunberg parce-que ce n'est qu'une enfant qui a t sur-mdiatis sans raison valable. Elle n'a de leon  donner  personne.


Elle n'en donne pas. Elle fait juste la constatation que des milliers de scientifiques disent qu'on va dans le mur et qu'aucun dirigeant ne ragit.





> En plus elle critique la France alors qu'au niveau du CO2 la France est exemplaire


Euh exemplaire pas vraiment.
Certes elle est lgrement en dessous de certains pays mais quand mme pas si bas.
Mais il faut de toute faon reduire drastiquement la production de CO.
(De plus la on  prend en compte uniquement la production interne et non externe(li aux importation)

C'est dj mieux comme lien. https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Liste_...e_par_habitant

Comment des journalistes peuvent prsenter la pollution nominale et non par habitant?  ::|:

----------


## Ryu2000

On peut comprendre que Macron ne l'aime pas.
Inaction climatique : pourquoi Greta Thunberg attaque-t-elle la France, et non la Chine ou les Etats-Unis ?



> Greta Thunberg et quinze enfants du monde entier ont dpos plainte lundi 23 septembre, auprs du Comit des droits de lenfant des Nations unies.* Les jeunes militants ont attaqu cinq pays pollueurs (la France, lAllemagne, le Brsil, lArgentine et la Turquie) pour protester contre le manque dengagement des gouvernements face  la crise climatique.*
> 
> Cette action juridique, intente en marge du Sommet sur le climat de lOrganisation des Nations unies (ONU), vise  demander aux Etats membres de  prendre des mesures pour protger les enfants des effets dvastateurs du changement climatique . Mais cette plainte, porte par la trs mdiatique Greta Thunberg, a t vivement critique, notamment sur le choix dattaquer la France, et non les Etats-Unis, la Chine ou les pays producteurs de ptrole.


Dans la thorie officielle actuelle, le facteur principal du rchauffement climatique est le CO2 produit par les activits humaines, on pense qu'en rduisant le CO2 la plante se rchauffera moins vite.
Environ 75% de llectricit franaise est d'origine nuclaire, il y a des taxes normes sur le diesel et l'essence, qu'est-ce que la France pourrait faire de plus ?

----------


## fredoche

> Daniela Carrasco, la Mimo, a t torture  mort puis pendue par les carabineros.


Quel monde de merde




> Pas sr que l'excuse des black blocs passe pour des lycens, c'est vraiment trop gros.
> 
> Quant au cur de Macron, vu que son grenelle contre les violences faites aux femmes c'est des belles promesses mais sans aucun moyens derrire, je ne parierais pas l-dessus comme preuve qu'il ait un coeur.


C'tait une boutade, malencontreuse j'admets volontiers




> Beaucoup de personnes n'aiment pas Greta Thunberg parce-que ce n'est qu'une enfant qui a t sur-mdiatis sans raison valable. Elle n'a de leon  donner  personne. Ce n'est qu'une enfant manipul par ses parents et soutenu par les mdias.
> Climat : le mouvement de Greta Thunberg est financ par de riches mcnes
> Greta Thunberg est un produit marketing, comme Macron.
> 
> En plus elle critique la France alors qu'au niveau du CO2 la France est exemplaire  Grce au nuclaire le bilan carbone franais est excellent, bon l il va devenir moins bien parce qu'on ajoute beaucoup d'olien et de solaire, mais on reste meilleur que d'autres.
> Quels sont les pays qui mettent le plus de CO2 dans l'Union Europenne?


Tu es dsesprant ryu

----------


## ABCIWEB

> Dans la thorie officielle actuelle, le facteur principal du rchauffement climatique est le CO2 produit par les activits humaines, on pense qu'en rduisant le CO2 la plante se rchauffera moins vite.
> Environ 75% de llectricit franaise est d'origine nuclaire, il y a des taxes normes sur le diesel et l'essence, qu'est-ce que la France pourrait faire de plus ?


Tu as bien rsum le programme cologique de Macron: du nuclaire et des taxes sur l'essence. Mais le rchauffement climatique ne se rsume pas au CO2, de mme que les problmes cologiques ne se rsument au rchauffement climatique, il y a aussi la pollution, la biodiversit, les produits toxiques  long terme etc., etc.




> Beaucoup de personnes n'aiment pas Greta Thunberg parce-que ce n'est qu'une enfant qui a t sur-mdiatis sans raison valable. Elle n'a de leon  donner  personne. Ce n'est qu'une enfant manipul par ses parents et soutenu par les mdias.
> Climat : le mouvement de Greta Thunberg est financ par de riches mcnes
> Greta Thunberg est un produit marketing, comme Macron.


On s'en tape qu'elle soit un produit marketing et qu'elle soit finance par des mcnes. Tous ceux qui veulent se faire entendre par le plus grand nombre utilisent les techniques du marketing et ont intrt de trouver des financements pour avoir le plus de supports et de diffusions possibles. 

On ne juge pas les gens pas sur les moyens qu'ils emploient pour se faire entendre tant que ces moyens sont lgaux, mais sur ce qu'ils disent, sur leur message.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Mais le rchauffement climatique ne se rsume pas au CO2, de mme que les problmes cologiques ne se rsument au rchauffement climatique, il y a aussi la pollution, la biodiversit, les produits toxiques  long terme etc., etc.


Pour le systme le CO2 est la priorit absolue, il cache tous les autres problmes cologique, les mdias et les gouvernements s'en foutent du plastique dans les ocans, de la disparition des abeilles, de la situation des requins, de la dforestation pour planter du soja pour nourrir les vegans, des cargos qui parcourent des miliers de km pour livrer des produits qui peuvent tre produit localement, etc. Ils ne parlent que du CO2, il y a une taxe sur le CO2 qui rapporte de l'argent.
Le requin, super-prdateur en danger : pourquoi il est menac de disparition
Escroquerie  la  taxe carbone  : Grgory Zaoui sest rendu



> Les sommes envoles dans le cadre de lescroquerie gigantesque qua t laffaire des  quotas carbone  donnent le tournis : *au moins 1,6 milliard deuros de pertes pour la France en moins dun an, 6 milliards pour les pays de lUnion europenne.*


Dans plusieurs scnarios du GIEC pour faire baisser le CO2 il faut augmenter le nuclaire, car officiellement aujourd'hui, l'olien et le solaire produisent plus de gaz  effet de serre que le nuclaire.
Le Giec prconise-t-il le nuclaire dans son dernier rapport ?



> En 2050, la part des nergies renouvelables dans lnergie primaire varie de 49%  67% dans les scnarios compatibles avec un maintien de la hausse de temprature  1,5C, assure le rapport.
> Et le nuclaire ? *Sa part augmente dans la plupart des scnarios* mais diminue dans certains.





> On ne juge pas les gens pas sur les moyens qu'ils emploient pour se faire entendre tant que ces moyens sont lgaux, mais sur ce qu'ils disent, sur leur message.


Ouais bof...
Nous n'avons pas besoin d'une petite fille pour savoir que l'cologie va mal. L il y a une histoire d'motion et c'est l'ennemi de la rflexion.
Qu'elle aille critiquer la Chine, les USA, l'Inde avant de venir condamner la France. Ces pays n'ont peut-tre pas ratifi le troisime protocole de la CIDE, mais quand mme.
Elle dit que la France fait partie des plus gros pollueurs de la plante alors que selon comment on regarde ce n'est pas vrai.

Il n'y a pas beaucoup de pays membre de l'UE qui produisent moins de CO2 que la France, bon alors le CO2 ce n'est qu'un type de pollution dans une longue liste, mais quand mme.

====================================
 Il y a un vrai blues  : Lavertissement des dputs LRM  Emmanuel Macron



> Ce moment a marqu une rupture : avant, les dputs ne sen prenaient jamais au prsident , observe un fidle du chef de lEtat. Lentretien accord en octobre par M. Macron sur le mme sujet au trs droitier hebdomadaire Valeurs actuelles a un peu plus dstabilis les troupes, dont le barycentre reste majoritairement situ au centre gauche.  On dirait que Macron fait du Sarko quand il chassait sur le terrain du FN , regrette alors un lu LRM, dcrivant  un gros malaise en interne .

----------


## fredoche

> Ouais bof...
> Nous n'avons pas besoin d'une petite fille pour savoir que l'cologie va mal. L il y a une histoire d'motion et c'est l'ennemi de la rflexion.


C'est bien l'ennemi de la rflexion que de la juger sur ses apparences : sexe, age, coiffure, postures,  qui elle s'adresse, etc...

----------


## Mat.M

> Je me suis mal exprime. Dans les cortge, les femmes (comme les enfants d'ailleurs) sont trs bien accueillies comme n'importe qui. C'est du point de vue hors cortge, justement, que a coince.


hmm dsol pour les clichs mais je pense que les enfants s'intressent plus  jouer  la Playstation que d'aller dans des manifestations  ::mouarf:: 
C'est pour cela qu'il y a crise des vocations pour devenir gestionnaire politique.

----------


## Ryu2000

> juger sur ses apparences


Ce n'est pas une apparence... Elle n'est pas mature, elle est manipul, elle ne matrise rien du tout. Ce n'est pas parce qu'elle  une certaine forme d'autisme qu'il faut croire que c'est un gnie.
Enfin bref, elle ne mrite pas qu'on parle d'elle. Si tout va bien, tout le monde devrait trs rapidement l'oublier. Aprs vous tes libre d'tre des fanboys. Je continuerai de penser qu'elle n'a rien apport  part un prtexte de plus pour que les jeunes puissent louper l'cole. Effectivement les jeunes d'aujourd'hui n'auront pas d'avenir, mais ce n'est pas intgralement de la faute de l'cologie.

Je ne vois pas pourquoi les mdias et les politiciens lui donnent la parole, qu'est-ce qu'elle a de plus que n'importe quel autre enfant alatoire ?




> je pense que les enfants s'intressent plus  jouer  la Playstation que d'aller dans des manifestations


Quand ils ont le choix entre manifester ou aller en cours, certains prfrent manifester.
Bon aprs c'est surtout au lyce, quasiment chaque anne il y a des manifestations...
Grve mondiale pour le climat : des centaines de milliers dcoliers mobiliss



> De Sydney  New Yrok en passant par Paris, des centaines de milliers d'coliers se mobilisent ce vendredi pour le climat. Partout, ils sont descendus dans la rue ce vendredi, journe de manifestations mondiales contre l e rchauffement climatique.
> 
>  Paris, le rassemblement s'est lanc  la mi-journe de Place la Nation. Selon le comptage ralis par la socit Occurrence pour un collectif de mdias, ils taient 9400  s'tre mobiliss selon le cabinet Occurrence (qui a effectu un comptage pour un groupe de mdias). Ils taient 14 800 en mai, entre 29 000 et 40000 en mars..


Des "grves scolaires" pour l'environnement auront lieu chaque semaine



> Un "vendredi vert" chaque semaine  partir du 15 fvrier. Runis en assemble gnrale ce vendredi 8 fvrier, des tudiants parisiens ont act le lancement d'un mouvement de "grves scolaires" pour sauver la plante. Comme le rapporte Le Monde, quelque 300 tudiants sont tombs d'accord sur des actions de dsobissance civile hebdomadaires, en cho  la mobilisation mondiale de la jeunesse contre le rchauffement climatique.


La plante se rparera une fois que l'humanit se sera teinte. La terre en a vu d'autres.  :8-):

----------


## Jon Shannow

Aller, pour se dtendre un peu, rien de mieux qu'un ou deux dessins ... comiques ? cyniques ? trop vrai ?


et le pourquoi de la rforme des retraites...

----------


## Cincinnatus

> Effectivement les jeunes d'aujourd'hui n'auront pas d'avenir, mais ce n'est pas intgralement de la faute de l'cologie.
> [...]
> La plante se rparera une fois que l'humanit se sera teinte. La terre en a vu d'autres.


Le ton des tes posts ne change pas : on est foutus, il n'y a rien  faire...  part tout critiquer  ::aie:: .




> Je ne vois pas pourquoi les mdias et les politiciens lui donnent la parole, qu'est-ce qu'elle a de plus que n'importe quel autre enfant alatoire ?


Peut-tre qu'elle a plus de cran et de convictions que la moyenne ? Qu'elle ne va pas changer d'opinions si on lui propose un poste de ministre (comme une Duflot ou un Hulot) ?

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Le ton des tes posts ne change pas : on est foutus, il n'y a rien  faire...  part tout critiquer .
> 
> 
> 
> Peut-tre qu'elle a plus de cran et de convictions que la moyenne ? Qu'elle ne va pas changer d'opinions si on lui propose un poste de ministre (comme une Duflot ou un Hulot) ?


Don't feed the Ryu...

----------


## Ryu2000

> on est foutus, il n'y a rien  faire...


Si, il y a des choses  faire :
Diminuer la population mondialeRduire le niveau de vie
Il faut tre raliste au bout d'un moment, on ne peut pas tre 7 milliards  vivre avec un haut niveau de vie. Il n'y a pas assez de ressource pour tout le monde, c'est tout.  ::ange::  (viser la croissance infini a n'a aucun sens, c'est strictement impossible)
On ne sera jamais 7 milliards avec des pc portable, des smartphones, des tablettes, des crans 4k, des voitures lectrique, etc.

Les tats ne se mettront jamais d'accord pour viser la dcroissance, mais la crise conomique va l'apporter, donc les problmes vont se rgler tout seul.
Moins de consommation  ::fleche::  moins de production  ::fleche::  moins de pollution  :8-): 




> Qu'elle ne va pas changer d'opinions si on lui propose un poste de ministre (comme une Duflot ou un Hulot) ?


Hulot a rage-quit une fois qu'il a compris qu'il tait utilis par Macron. (a lui a pris du temps...)
Il a fait des trucs, comme l'interdiction de la vente de vhicule  moteur thermique  partir de 2040 (sans savoir si la technologie serait prte  temps).

De toute faon tout le monde a conscience des problmes cologique, tout le monde sait que tout est pollu : les ocans, les sols, l'air, etc.
 force d'utiliser des engrais l'agriculture intensive  tu la vie dans le sol, les ocans sont plein de plastique, on dforeste les forets pour cultiver du soja ou des palmiers, etc.

Un tiers des aliments produits est perdu ou gaspill
Gaspillage : 41,2 tonnes de nourriture jetes chaque seconde dans le monde

Greta T vous donne bonne conscience ? Espoir dans l'avenir ? Ou comment a se passe ?
Les gouvernements feront toujours passer l'conomie avant l'cologie et l'conomie capitaliste sera toujours mauvaise pour l'cologie.
Pour le moment je ne vois pas l'agriculture se diriger vers de la permaculture sans engrais de synthse ni de pesticide de synthse.

----------


## Darkzinus

Blablablabla je tourne en rond (#boucle_infinie, #spam, #on_va_tous_crever, #c_est_a_cause_de_l_europe, #mechants_americains )  ::marteau:: 


(Dsol j'ai craqu !)

----------


## fredoche

Merci Jon de rappeler la ncessit de ne pas nourrir Ryu 

alors dsol pour ce qui suit  ::calim2:: 




> Greta T vous donne bonne conscience ? Espoir dans l'avenir ? Ou comment a se passe ?


non, non plus
Le simple fait de voir ragir lestablishment comme il le fait, et dans les grandes largeurs, ou des gens comme toi, qui ne font que suivre le courant, est quelque part assez interpellant. Et rvlateur.
On ne la juge pas sur ce qu'elle dit, on l'attaque sur ce qu'elle est.

Et tu es incapable de faire autrement, puis ensuite de faire autrement que de dire probablement exactement ce qu'elle dit par rapport  l'environnement. Tu devrais la soutenir si elle dit les choses que tu dis et que tu penses (? penses-tu vraiment ryu ?)

C'est une rare voix dissonante dans le show. Pas une grand messe  la gloire des politiques comme ces COP pluri-annuels qui sont juste des pompes  frics et ne changent rien.

Et puis juste parce que c'est une enfant, et que tout le monde l'attaque, elle a ma sympathie. Je ne l'ai jamais coute sinon, parce que je ne sais que trop tout ce qu'elle peut voquer, et depuis trop longtemps, depuis que j'avais son age, il y a plus de 30 ans. Je n'avais pas hlas autant de conscience qu'elle. Je crois qu'on serait normment d'anonymes  vouloir porter un message tel que celui qu'elle peut porter, alors tant mieux

Je suis all voir ce spectacle vendredi dernier, au Rservoir  saint-marcel : https://www.festivaldessolidarites.o...re-temps-13650
Toucher la ralit d'autres vies, la toucher avec les oreilles, c'est tout. Mais quelque part c'est prendre conscience qu'il y a normment de possibles pour la vie et des humains partout sur Terre. Dont sur des petites iles qui n'ont pas un mtre d'altitude. Et quand des vagues de 10 ou 15 m se profilent, et de plus en plus chaque anne, tu peux imaginer des choses par les mots de cet homme par exemple.

Toi tu te gaves d'impuissance, que veux-tu...

Derrire ces contes il y avait de l'amour, beaucoup d'amour, l'amour des enfants, de la nature, de son propre lieu de vie, de ses racines, de ses origines, de son environnement, de sa plante. 
Peut-tre que cette Greta n'a pas autre chose  dire ? Sinon qu'elle aime la vie et sa plante. Je ne sais pas hein, ne l'ayant pas coute, mais moi au moins je le dis, je ne le sais pas et je ne l'ai pas coute. L'as-tu fait ?

----------


## rawsrc

> Si, il y a des choses  faire :
> Diminuer la population mondialeRduire le niveau de vie


Merci pour tes lumires et je te prierai de montrer l'exemple : tu diminues la population mondiale de -1 ainsi tu rduiras aussi mcaniquement ton niveau de vie hyper polluant (dans tous les sens du termes pour les lettrs).

----------


## Pod44v2

Bon, mme si Ryu a tendance  souvent se rpter, il faut quand mme avouer que dans tous les programmes "cologiques" actuels, la question dmographique n'est presque jamais aborde, ce qui est bien dommage !  ::?: 

Le problme cologique, en le simplifiant  mort, a reste un POLLUTION = NB_HABITANT x POLLUTION_PAR_HABITANT*.

D'un ct, quand on parle du niveau de vie, a gueule partout, personne veut se remettre en question, et aprs tout "En France on est trs bon sur l'indicateur CO2/habitant (merci le nuclaire), ou alors "Non mais regarde moi ces amricains  crer un casino gant en plein dsert" et "C'est la Chine qui pollue le plus ! (pour produire des merdes que tu vas acheter au Black Friday)". A raison.

D'un autre, quand on parle de la question dmographique, on rentre dans des dbats thiques, c'est compliqu, on peut pas imposer a aux gens, et puis "En Europe on a moins de 2 enfants / femmes, la population est dj veillissante" et puis "Il faudrait dire a en Inde et en Afrique". A raison.

Je crois qu'on est juste pas prts  prendre les mesures *ncessaires*, qui seront dans tous les cas une certaine forme de suppression de libert (libert procratoire, libert consumriste, que sais-je !), et qu'en attendant nous sommes entrs dans un immobilisme** et rien de concret ne se fait vraiment. En attendant, on accumule le retard, et nous nous approchons des (ou dpassons les) points de non retour***, points dont les scientifiques avaient connaissances il y a dj plus de 10 ans quand je prenais mon goter devant Discovery bordel ! Donc je la comprends la jeune Greta.

Bref, je crois que je me suis tromp de topic, j'aurais du aller dans la section Ecologie  ::aie:: 

Allez, bon aprs-midi  vous !   ::mrgreen:: 

* ou galement NIVEAU_DE_VIE
** je suis au courant que plein d'initiatives sont ralises, notamment sur un nouveau modle de socit. Cependant,  mon humble avis, je crois que ce genre d'initiatives ne sont pas optimales dans notre cas, celui o il faut changer quasiment tout, en trs peu de temps (2 dcennies max ?)
*** je ne suis pas sr de la fiabilit de cette source Futura-Science, mais elle se base sur un article de Nature qui semble, lui, srieux

----------


## Invit

> Je crois qu'on est juste pas prts  prendre les mesures *ncessaires*


Le problme, c'est que chacun voit midi  sa porte. Dans ton post, je remarque que tu ne penses pas  remettre en question l'allongement de la dure de vie. J'en conclus que tu y tiens davantage qu' la consommation ou  la procration. Je ne crois pas pourtant que a pose plus de problmes thiques que le contrle des naissances.

----------


## Pod44v2

> Le problme, c'est que chacun voit midi  sa porte. Dans ton post, je remarque que tu ne penses pas  remettre en question l'allongement de la dure de vie. J'en conclus que tu y tiens davantage qu' la consommation ou  la procration. Je ne crois pas pourtant que a pose plus de problmes thiques que le contrle des naissances.


Oui tout  fait, aprs l'allongement de la dure de vie, je l'inclue dans le problme dmographique, et non je n'y tiens pas plus que n'importe quel autre aspect de ce problme cologique*  :;): 

A titre personnel, je dirais qu'essayer d'agir sur des "vivants" est peut-tre plus dlicat que d'agir sur des "futurs vivants". Mais aprs, est-ce vraiment tre vivant qu'tre parfois artificiellement maintenu en vie avec des tuyaux pendant des annes ? Bref il y aura toujours un aspect thique ds qu'on parle de dmographie de toute faon.

Dans mon post j'ai essay de simplifier au possible, le but tant de montrer, comme tu le dis, que tout le monde voit midi  sa porte, qu'on trouve toujours pire que nous et qu'au final le schmilblick n'avance pas plus que a. Le problme tant que l'environnement n'attend pas patiemment nos considrations et continue de subir de plein fouet notre manque de dcision.

* je n'ai pas cit la remise en question de notre mode de dplacement, de tourisme, d'alimentation, d'urbanisation, etc, ce n'est pas pour autant que je place un aspect du problme au dessus de l'autre

----------


## Jon Shannow

Je suis d'accord avec ce que tu dis, Pod44v2, et la remarque de  Conan Lord est galement fort juste.
Toutefois, je dirais que le plus gros du problme est que la classe gouvernante (et je ne parle pas des politiques qui ne sont que des marionnettes) ne regarde qu'une chose : leur profit. Et, pour eux, le profit  court terme est le seul qui vaille.
Ils n'entendent pas (ne veulent pas entendre) les petites voix (comme celle de Greta, mais aussi celles des scientifiques) qui alertent depuis des dcennies. Quelqu'un disait qu'il en avait entendu parler il y a 10 ans, moi, a date de la fin des annes 80. Et rien n'a boug. C'est le mme discours alarmiste (de plus en plus alarmiste) d'un cot, et de l'autre le mme refrain : "on va s'en occuper, on prend des mesures". Des mesures, et des systme pour les contourner. Comme l'achat d'mission de CO2  des entreprises qui n'en mettent pas ou peu, par des entreprises qui en mettent beaucoup et ne veulent pas investir (ALERTE ! GROS MOT) dans la lutte contre le drglement climatique. 

Je parle ici de drglement climatique, car je n'aime pas le terme rchauffement climatique qui n'a aucun sens.

Tant que des socits comme Total, Exxon, Mosanto, ... mais aussi des LVMH, des Bouygues, les constructeurs automobiles, ... continueront de placer leur profit avant la vie des gens, l'avenir de la plante, h bien, on pourra toujours remettre une taxe sur le gasoil, a aura le mme effet que de pisser dans un violon.

Mais, ces personnes pensent que les consquences du drglement climatique, car ils savent qu'il y en aura, ils pourront se les viter grce  leur pognon. J'espre juste qu'ils regarderont la plante mourir en buvant du champagne et en bouffant du caviar, puis, crveront  leur tour, seuls dans leurs tours d'ivoire, parce qu'il n'y aura plus rien  bouffer,  part leurs billets de banque, devenus inutiles.  ::calim2::

----------


## Invit

> Oui tout  fait, aprs l'allongement de la dure de vie, je l'inclue dans le problme dmographique, et non je n'y tiens pas plus que n'importe quel autre aspect de ce problme cologique*


Ce n'tait pas un procs d'intention, juste une manire d'attirer l'attention sur cet aspect. 

On (de faon gnrale, dans les socits occidentales) tend  penser que le plus simple et le plus vident d'agir sur le problme dmographique est le contrle des naissances. Je pense qu'on ne se rend pas compte du mal qu'on pourrait faire dans les socits qui justement ont beaucoup d'enfants. Comme tu l'as soulign, si on venait  contrler les naissances  l'chelle mondiale, ce n'est pas nous, les Franais moyens avec nos 2,1 enfants qui devrons bouleverser notre mode de vie. 

Et pourtant, si en Europe on passait d'un ge mdian de 30 ans  un ge mdian de mettons 55 ans, quelles seraient les consquences ? Europe qui est dj surnomme le "vieux continent", et ce n'est pas seulement parce qu'elle est le berceau de la civilisation occidentale. Serions-nous encore capables d'innover et de faire preuve d'audace dans nos entreprises ( prendre au sens premier, pas au sens de machine  fric) ? Pour ma part, j'en pense qu'on a les ingrdients d'une uvre dystopique.

----------


## rawsrc

> Comme l'achat d'mission de CO2  des entreprises qui n'en mettent pas ou peu


a ! a a t l'apothose. Que des politiques aient pu accepter l'ide mme d'un *march du droit  polluer*, m'a achev. Dsillusion totale voire plus... C'est vous dire combien tous ces mecs s'en battent les c..illes de tout a, ce n'est que du business. Vous me direz, la mort c'est bien un march et plus il y aura de morts et meilleur sera le business. Ouais, mais je suis loin mais alors trs loin, mme  des annes-lumires de ce systme de pense. Ce systme anglo-saxon va juste finir par tous nous crever, finir au fond du trou et la plante avec.

----------


## Ryu2000

> #c_est_a_cause_de_l_europe


Ce n'est pas l'Europe, c'est l'Union Europenne, ce qui n'a strictement rien  voir.




> Tu devrais la soutenir si elle dit les choses que tu dis et que tu penses


Je n'aime pas les produits mdiatique, pour moi elle est comme le cadavre de l'enfant syrien. Utilisez les motions pour influencer l'opinion c'est nul.
Bon  la limite quand elle sera clairement pro nuclaire en attendant que le renouvelable soit au niveau, elle me paratra plus sympathique et a fera bien chier les anti-nuclaire.
Pour l'instant elle n'est pas trop fan du nuclaire, mais elle dit que le GIEC qui d'aprs elle s'y connait bien, n'est pas contre le nuclaire pour le moment. (d'aprs le GIEC le nuclaire est indispensable aujourd'hui)




> C'est une rare voix dissonante dans le show.


Au contraire je trouve qu'elle va compltement dans le sens de la propagande officielle, elle saoul avec le CO2 comme les mdias, les politiciens, les clbrits, etc.
Les gouvernements sont hypocrite, ils parlent normment du CO2, ils organisent des COP chaque anne, mais en parallle il font le CETA, le MERCOSUR, etc. Les cargos de marchandise polluent, se rendre dans un pays pour une runion sur l'environnement a pollue.




> Et puis juste parce que c'est une enfant, et que tout le monde l'attaque, elle a ma sympathie.


Tout le monde la soutient, c'est devenu une clbrit.
En plus elle a la joker "autiste" donc on ne peut pas la critiquer.
C'est juste une enfant qui est utilis sans le savoir.




> Toi tu te gaves d'impuissance, que veux-tu...


Je me gave de ralisme surtout.
Le futur c'est :
Chmage de masseCrise conomiqueGuerrespidmiesFaminesPnuries

Est-ce que vous comprenez que consommer plus a dtruit l'environnement ?
Produire un smartphone a pollue, allez voir les mines de terre rare.

J'aimerais bien qu'on arrte les engrais et les pesticides de synthses, qu'on fasse de la permaculture, qu'on rcolte plus sans produit et sans tracteur, que le nombre d'agriculteurs explosent. (les rcoltes seraient bien meilleures, au niveau got, vitamines, micro-nutriments, etc)
Ce serait cool de respecter la nature, mais a n'arrivera pas, on va dforester des jungles pour planter du soja et des palmiers.

Les pays en voie de dveloppement veulent vivre comme nous, donc ils vont polluer  fond.
La pollution en Inde et en Afrique va augmenter. (ils sont des milliards les types)




> Derrire ces contes il y avait de l'amour, beaucoup d'amour, l'amour des enfants, de la nature, de son propre lieu de vie, de ses racines, de ses origines, de son environnement, de sa plante.


D'un ct elle a dit que les gouvernements avaient ruin son avenir et que c'est trop tard pour intervenir. Ce qui n'est pas faux.




> Merci pour tes lumires et je te prierai de montrer l'exemple


Si il y avait un programme pour tuer 3 milliards d'humains, je voudrais bien en faire partie.
Mais tuer 1 individu a ne change rien.

Heureusement la fertilit baisse et lesprance de vie diminue. (l'air des villes est cancrigne, la nourriture industrielle est cancrigne, il y a de plus en plus d'autistes, d'hyperactifs, de maladies auto-immune, etc)
On aura pas  tuer des gens juste  atteindre que la population mondiale baisse. (comme ils deviennent strile, les gnrations ne vont pas se remplacer)
Normalement on fait des enfants quand on a confiance en l'avenir, aujourd'hui les gens sentent bien que a va tre la merde pour les gnrations futures.

====
Je trouve que vous tre trop utopiste, vous pensez que tout ira bien, alors qu'on se dirige vers une priode pire que celle des annes 1920.
Mais vous verrez bien par vous mme, la prochaine grosse crise conomique devrait arriver de votre vivant et elle va entraner beaucoup de chose.
Bon l en 2020 le systme va peut-tre utiliser des rustines pour repousser et amplifier une fois de plus la crise, mais quand a finira par pter a va faire mal.

 la limite il y a moyen de prendre les devant et de devenir survivaliste, c'est  dire vivre en communaut le plus indpendamment du systme possible, cultiver des fruits, des lgumes, des savoir-faire, lever du btail, vivre en communion avec la nature, etc.

----------


## Mat.M

> Si il y avait un programme pour tuer 3 milliards d'humains, je voudrais bien en faire partie.
> Mais tuer 1 individu a ne change rien.


ah pas bte je n'y avais pas pens.
Tu ne regarderais pas un peu trop des films de science-fiction ?

----------


## bombseb

> Si il y avait un programme pour tuer 3 milliards d'humains, je voudrais bien en faire partie.
> Mais tuer 1 individu a ne change rien.


Ryu, le mondialiste-humaniste-mysanthrope

----------


## Jon Shannow

A cause des grvistes qui refusent de discuter avec le gouvernement, et qui prennent les franais en otages...

----------


## Invit

J'ai une question : il a vraiment utilis l'expression "dmocratie prise en otage" [par le peuple] ? Parce que a dnote un cynisme assez formidable quand mme  ::mouarf::  (Mieux vaut en rire.)

----------


## halaster08

> J'ai une question : il a vraiment utilis l'expression "dmocratie prise en otage" [par le peuple] ? Parce que a dnote un cynisme assez formidable quand mme  (Mieux vaut en rire.)


A ma connaissance non, et une recherche rapide sur internet ne semble pas donn plus de rsultat.
(Valls l'avait dit au moment des manifs contre la loi travail)
Par contre sans le mot dmocratie,  chaque grve on en entend parl de la prise d'otage (les cheminots qui prennent en otage les usagers (toutes les grves de cheminots), les profs qui prennent en otage les lves (grve de correction du bac) ...)


Edit: j'ai lu a ce matin a m'as fait bien rire



> Stanislas Guerini, dlgu gnral de LREM, dnonce la volont de lopposition dattiser  toutes les colres ,  lapproche de la journe de mobilisation le 5 dcembre contre le projet de rforme des retraites.


https://www.20minutes.fr/politique/2...e-gouvernement

En plus des pauvres/prcaires qui manifestent rgulirement depuis des annes, LREM arrive a se mettre  dos les profs, le personnel hospitalier, les magistrats, les agriculteurs et d'autres, et aprs ils osent se plaindre de la convergence des luttes !?

----------


## Jon Shannow

> J'ai une question : il a vraiment utilis l'expression "dmocratie prise en otage" [par le peuple] ? Parce que a dnote un cynisme assez formidable quand mme  (Mieux vaut en rire.)


Je pense que c'est une boutade dessine. Les propos que lui prte le dessin, ne sont pas forcment issus d'un discours ou d'une dclaration, plus d'une caricature de ce que l'on entend de la part des politiciens quand il y a une grve. Surtout que celle-ci va tre suivie par beaucoup de monde, il me semble.

----------


## Jipt

> Quelqu'un disait qu'il en avait entendu parler il y a 10 ans, moi, a date de la fin des annes 80.


"Halte  la croissance", 1972, trs vite suivi par "La gueule ouverte",  la fin de la mme anne, une manation de _Charlie_, o la rubrique "Environnement" se sentait  l'troit.



> Et rien n'a boug.


Mme constat.

----------


## Ryu2000

a fait trs longtemps que des gens ont compris que la croissance infinie tait impossible et qu'il fallait moins consommer pour prserver l'environnement. Mais le systme ne peut pas changer comme a, on est dans un monde capitaliste, il faut donc de la croissance chaque anne. (la croissance vient  quasiment 75% de la consommation)
Les choses changeront aprs que le systme capitaliste se soit effondr et a va se passer dans la douleur.




> lpoque du rapport, la croissance dmographique ne cessait daugmenter anne aprs anne. *Au xviie sicle, la population mondiale tait de 500 millions d'habitants et croissait de 0,3 % par an*, soit un doublement tous les 250 ans. Mais au dbut des annes 1970, elle avait atteint 3,6 milliards dhabitants, doublant tous les 32 ans. Par une prolongation tendancielle, on pouvait donc sattendre  une population de plus de 12 milliards dindividus au milieu du xxie sicle.


Tiens c'est marrant, 500 millions a rappelle a :
Georgia Guidestones



> 1. Maintenez l'humanit en dessous de 500 000 000 [500 millions d'individus] en perptuel quilibre avec la nature.


Le club de Rome a anticip le problme de la surpopulation :



> Reposant sur un modle informatique de type dynamique des systmes appel World3, il est la premire tude importante soulignant *les dangers pour la plante Terre et l'humanit de la croissance conomique et dmographique que connat le monde*.


Quelque part aujourd'hui nous allons dans la bonne direction, puisque le pouvoir d'achat des franais faiblit ( cause des taux ngatifs, de l'inflation, etc). Une fois qu'ils ont pay les courses, les factures, les taxes et les impts il ne reste plus rien pour acheter des conneries (ou alors il faut s'endetter ce qui est une trs mauvaise ide).

Peut-tre qu'Hamon et Mlenchon promettent la dcroissance, essayez d'en lire 1 des 2 pour voir.


Benot Hamon, la dcroissance nest pas un gros mot



> Bref, il nous faut rduire notre empreinte cologique, et cela passe ncessairement par une dcroissance conomique. tre dcroissant, cest simplement le reconnatre. Bien sr, certains misent encore sur la croissance pour apporter des rponses aux problmes cologiques indits auxquels nous sommes confronts. Cest ce que lon appelle la  croissance verte  : *un peu de croissance pollue, mais beaucoup de croissance dpolluerait* Cest un peu la blague de lambulancier qui renverserait quelquun et sexclamerait  heureusement que jtais l  : la croissance nest pas la solution, cest plutt le cur du problme.


Ursula Von der Leyen et Charles Michel prennent les commandes de l'UE



> L'objectif est la neutralit carbone de l'UE d'ici 2050 et le rehaussement des objectifs de rduction de gaz  effet de serre,  -50% voire -55% en 2030 par rapport au niveau de 1990, contre -40% actuellement.
> Ursula von der Leyen s'est dite convaincue de pouvoir rallier  cette cause la Pologne, la Hongrie et la Rpublique Tchque, les trois pays encore rticents  cet objectif de long terme.
> "C'est notre intrt commun de rduire nos missions de gaz  effet de serre" responsables du rchauffement, a-t-elle insist. L'unanimit est obligatoire pour l'adoption de cet objectif pour 2050.
> *"Je veux russir ce Green Deal qui deviendra notre stratgie de croissance*", a-t-elle insist.

----------


## pmithrandir

> a ! a a t l'apothose. Que des politiques aient pu accepter l'ide mme d'un *march du droit  polluer*, m'a achev. Dsillusion totale voire plus... C'est vous dire combien tous ces mecs s'en battent les c..illes de tout a, ce n'est que du business. Vous me direz, la mort c'est bien un march et plus il y aura de morts et meilleur sera le business. Ouais, mais je suis loin mais alors trs loin, mme  des annes-lumires de ce systme de pense. Ce systme anglo-saxon va juste finir par tous nous crever, finir au fond du trou et la plante avec.


De mon cot je trouve le systme plutt bon.

L'ide de base, c'tait bien d'avoir ces quotas disponible au dbut facilement, de manire incitative(si tu pollues pas, tu gagne de l'argent tout de suite en vendant)
Puis progressivement de diminuer les quotas gratuits quand la situation s'amliore pour faire monter les prix.
Ca rcompense les vertueux qui ne pollue pas, en rendant le cout de la pollution de plus en plus onreux pour les mauvais lves.

Ca change en tout cas des incitations fiscales qui consistent juste  donner de l'aide aux pires salauds qui n'ont eu aucune conscience avant que ca soit le dernier moment du problme.

Et ca avait le mrite de mettre une dimension comptable sur un problme assez intangible, donc de le rendre intressant et comprhensible pour un niveau Comit d'Administration

----------


## Ryu2000

Les chefs d'tats ne veulent pas tendre vers la dcroissance :
La COP25, un sommet crucial pour viter la dcroissance



> La COP25 s'ouvre ce lundi  Madrid sur fond d'augmentations persistantes des missions de CO 2, malgr tous les engagements prcdents. Pour le monde conomique, l'alternative est simple :* rduire trs vite les missions ou tre confront  la dcroissance conomique.*
> (...)
> On voit donc que les tenants du dveloppement conomique ont tout intrt  ragir immdiatement et de manire ambitieuse. Ceux qui freineront les dcisions de la COP engendreront invitablement ce qu'ils redoutent le plus : *une dcroissance conomique avec le chaos social et le chmage de masse qu'il implique.*


 ::fleche::  plus de consommation  ::fleche::  plus de pollution 

2 autres dputs ont quitt LREM (11 en tout) :
Combien de dputs LREM ont quitt leur groupe  l'Assemble nationale ?



> Le groupe LREM compte aujourd'hui 303 membres, contre 314 aprs les lections lgislatives.
> 
> Cette semaine, deux dputes ont annonc leur dpart du parti La Rpublique En Marche (LREM). Marion Lenne, dpute de Haute-Savoie, a mentionn un *dsaccord sur le fonctionnement du parti*, quand Pascale Fontenel-Personne, dpute de la Sarthe, voque* une rsurgence de la vieille politique opaque et calculatrice au niveau local dans le cadre des municipales*.


a va finir en petit garon qui criait au loup ( force les gens n'auront plus peur du RN) :
Face  la grve, LREM dgaine la carte RN



> La majorit a pris l'habitude d'voquer le parti de Marine Le Pen *pour se sortir de toute difficult politique.*
> 
> La majorit a une *botte secrte pour dcrdibiliser tout mouvement qui aurait loutrecuidance daller  son encontre*. Cette botte secrte, cest le RN (ex-FN). Illustration hier avec Stanislas Guerini qui, sur France 3, a fait usage de ce joli *RN ex machina* pour sen prendre  la mobilisation du 5 dcembre contre la rforme des retraites. Cest quand mme historique ce quil se passe : le Rassemblement national sera aux cts du Parti socialiste pour manifester. On voit bien quil y a une volont de faire converger toutes les colres, dattiser tout ce qui va mal, a lanc le chef de LREM.

----------


## Marco46

> Pour le monde conomique, l'alternative est simple : rduire trs vite les missions ou tre confront  la dcroissance conomique.


Manifestement le monde conomique n'a toujours pas compris le problme ...

----------


## rawsrc

> De mon cot je trouve le systme plutt bon.


Ah sur le papier c'est tout beau, mais la ralit a t toute autre : L'escroquerie du sicle aux droits  polluer devant la justice

Tu ne peux pas laisser les entreprises marchander la pollution. C'est fondamentalement un non sens. 
Les tats doivent fixer des limites  la pollution industrielle sur des faits de sant publique et des lments scientifiques, tu pollues en dehors des clous, tu ramasses des amendes. 
Un pays comme l'Allemagne devrait voir son excdent budgtaire fondre du fait de la pollution qu'il gnre. Les allemands devraient tre svrement mis  l'amende par toute l'Europe... 
Comme tout n'est malheureusement que business en ce monde, les politiques n'ont qu' rorienter les efforts budgtaires correctement pour essayer d'arranger la situation. Il va falloir qu'ils se bougent et vite.

----------


## Ryu2000

> pas compris


Ouais, d'aprs beaucoup d'conomistes une grosse crise conomique se rapproche. (donc mme si on rduit trs vite les missions, la dcroissance est invitable)
Pour rduire les missions ont pourrait choisir le dcroissance, au lieu d'attendre qu'elle arrive  cause de l'conomie.
Je ne crois pas qu'il soit possible d'augmenter la croissance tout en rduisant les missions de gaz  effet de serre.
La croissance vient de la consommation et la consommation c'est de la production de bien et de service, donc a pollue.
La fabrication des smartphones et des antennes 5G produisent forcment de la pollution.

On essaie peut-tre de mettre la crise conomique sur le dos de l'cologie, alors qu'en fait catastrophe cologique ou pas, la crise conomique est invitable.
Le rchauffement climatique menace lconomie amricaine et mondiale



> Dici le milieu de ce sicle, les pertes annuelles aux Etats-Unis lies au changement climatique pourraient atteindre des centaines de milliards de dollars, soit davantage que le produit intrieur brut (PIB) actuel de nombreux Etats amricains.





> Un pays comme l'Allemagne devrait voir son excdent budgtaire fondre du fait de la pollution qu'il gnre. Les allemands devraient tre svrement mis  l'amende par toute l'Europe...


Ne vous inquitez pas, l'conomie de l'Allemagne est base sur l'exportation, et tout le monde arrte d'acheter des machines et des voitures, donc l'conomie allemande va s'effondrer, les allemands pollueront bientt beaucoup moins quand ils n'auront plus de boulot.

----------


## Marco46

> donc mme si on rduit trs vite les missions, la dcroissance est invitable
> 
> [...]
> 
> Pour rduire les missions ont pourrait choisir le dcroissance, au lieu d'attendre qu'elle arrive  cause de l'conomie.


Mais justement, les milieux conomiques ne disent pas a, ils disent qu'il faut rduire les missions pour viter le risque de dcroissance.

Or rduire les missions c'est tout aussi rcessif, donc c'est compltement con comme raisonnement.

----------


## ABCIWEB

> Or rduire les missions c'est tout aussi rcessif, donc c'est compltement con comme raisonnement.


C'est rcessif dans le systme actuel, car les entreprises cherchent un maximum de bnfices  court terme et font peser tout manque  gagner sur le dos des salaris, mais dans l'absolu c'est tout  fait grable si les multinationales consentaient  moins faire de bnfices quoi qu'il en cote. Par exemple le passage aux transports lectriques ou  l'hydrogne ne serait pas ncessairement un facteur rcessif pour peu qu'il y ait des incitations fiscales importantes pour les fabricants au dtriment de taxes importantes sur la fabrication de vhicules hydrocarbures. Le problme est que les gouvernements augmentent les taxes sur les hydrocarburants uniquement pour les utilisateurs (sans incitation sur les fabricants), et sans proposer de solution rellement accessible sur les vhicules moins polluants. 

Si ces vhicules sont encore chers et relativement polluants  produire c'est qu'il est plus rentable de continuer  vendre des vhicules essence/diesel plutt que de faire des recherches dans la production et la capacit des batteries ou le stockage de l'hydrogne. Les recherches avanceraient  grand pas si l'on s'en donnait les moyens, mais il faudrait une volont politique qui n'existe pas actuellement.

Macron/Merkel et les autres dirigeants ne font pas de politique et n'engagent jamais aucun grand projet d'avenir comme jadis on a pu le faire pour le nuclaire franais ou encore pour Airbus avant la constitution de l'Europe. Ils ne font que servir les intrts des grands groupes comme on a pu le voir avec vidence depuis Sarkosy et cela se poursuit  marche force avec le banquier Macron: CICE transform en baisse de charges prennes, suppression de la flat taxe, diminution de l'imposition sur les bnfices, suppression de l'impt sur le fortune etc., pendant qu'en mme temps on rabote les allocations logements, les petites retraites, on nique le droit du travail, on augmente sa dure (39h payes 35), on trangle le service hospitalier et l'on continue de mesurer l'inflation avec des faux semblants.

Et demain Macron veut rduire toutes les retraites, pas simplement les rgimes spciaux comme il le prtend sous prtexte d'galit. Les plus aiss devront prendre une complmentaire dans le priv s'ils veulent conserver du pouvoir d'achat, encore des cadeaux pour les assureurs et les banquiers, mais sans aucune relle garantie puisqu'on a vu bon nombre de retraits amricains ruins lors de la crise de 2008 aprs la chute de leur fond de pension. Quant aux salaris plus modestes, ils devront se contenter de beaucoup moins, mais Macron s'en fou, comme il se fou de tout, sauf  prserver son stock de LBD pour faire passer ses rformes rgressistes.

Tout cela pour dire que dans l'absolu nous n'avons pas de problmes de moyens, aussi bien pour rduire les missions de CO2 sans tomber dans une rcession trs sensible, que pour un meilleur quilibre social. Simplement les conomistes et les politiques corrompus nous rabchent  longueur de journe que le systme actuel est un modle immuable de sorte qu'il est impossible de le modifier pas plus que le comportement des multinationales, dont ils font tout en tant que serviteurs grassement rmunrs, pour augmenter les bnfices au dtriments du reste de la population et de l'cologie. Et dans ce modle, effectivement tout se paye trs cher, sur notre dos et sur celui de la plante. 

En fait les multinationales pourraient trs bien diminuer leurs bnfices tout en restant largement rentables. Cela dgagerait des fonds pour le service public en gnral et pour la recherche en particulier, ce qui nous permettrait de trouver des solutions beaucoup plus rapidement. Cela ne veut pas dire que nous devons avoir un comportement irresponsable et tre toujours plus nergivore, mais que le problme est avant tout politique et que sans changement du systme politique actuel, nous fonons dans le mur  grande vitesse quelque soit nos efforts individuels.

Il faut rorienter la politique au service de la communaut des hommes (et des femmes) et de la plante. Le problme principal ne vient ni des retraites, ni des fonctionnaires, ni des chmeurs, ni des trangers, ni de ces faignants de franais dont se gargarise le pouvoir et les mdias comme autant d'lments de langage pour promouvoir l'individualisme, le corporatisme et empcher ainsi toute convergence des luttes.

Nous avons l'occasion de nous faire entendre le 5 dcembre et les jours suivants si cela ne suffit pas avec des grves et/ou des manifestations. Cela fait plus d'une semaine que France Inter est en grve par exemple (suppression de plus de 200 salaris), qui s'ajoute  celle des hpitaux, des manifestations des gilets jaunes, etc., etc. C'est une occasion de convergence des luttes pour modifier cette politique de casse gnralise, aussi bien sociale qu'cologique. Etre responsable et avoir un projet d'avenir, passe selon moi par la ncessit d'y participer d'une manire ou d'une autre car nous n'auront aucun avenir enviable tant que nous resterons diviss.

----------


## Jon Shannow

Immobilisme du gouvernement pour certaines choses...

----------


## Marco46

> C'est rcessif dans le systme actuel, car les entreprises cherchent un maximum de bnfices  court terme et font peser tout manque  gagner sur le dos des salaris, mais dans l'absolu c'est tout  fait grable si les multinationales consentaient  moins faire de bnfices quoi qu'il en cote.


Tu confonds la gnration de la richesse avec la rpartition de la richesse cre. On utilise du ptrole pour les transports parce qu'il n'y a rien de mieux, c'est ce qu'il y a de plus efficace et de trs trs loin. a n'a absolument *aucun* rapport avec le fait que les actionnaires capturent le plus clair des bnfices.




> Par exemple le passage aux transports lectriques ou  l'hydrogne ne serait pas ncessairement un facteur rcessif pour peu qu'il y ait des incitations fiscales importantes pour les fabricants au dtriment de taxes importantes sur la fabrication de vhicules hydrocarbures.


Si, pour des raisons purement physiques c'est moins efficace. La premire raison c'est que l'hydrogne et l'lectricit ne sont pas des nergies primaires mais des nergies secondaires. Pour fabriquer de l'hydrogne ou de l'lectricit il te faut une nergie primaire donc tu as le choix parmi :

- charbon
- gaz
- ptrole
- hydro
- nuclaire

Et le reste c'est des soi-disant renouvelables qui reprsentent moins de 10% de l'usage d'nergie primaire dans le monde.

On ne peut pas retirer le fossile pour le substituer par autre chose ne serait-ce que dans les mmes proportions. Donc mcaniquement c'est rcessif. Moins d'nergie utilise c'est mcaniquement moins de richesse produite.

Si tu veux respecter les 2 degrs tu dois rduire les missions mondiales de 4% par an  partir de tout de suite. a signifie une rcession mondiale de 4% par an.

Et oui parce que depuis le 2me choc ptrolier l'nergie consomme est un facteur limitant de la croissance conomique ou en d'autres termes: Il n'y a pas de dcouplage entre consommation d'nergie et cration du PIB.

Quelques graphiques clairs pour t'en convaincre :





Bonne lecture.




> Si ces vhicules sont encore chers et relativement polluants  produire c'est qu'il est plus rentable de continuer  vendre des vhicules essence/diesel plutt que de faire des recherches dans la production et la capacit des batteries ou le stockage de l'hydrogne. Les recherches avanceraient  grand pas si l'on s'en donnait les moyens, mais il faudrait une volont politique qui n'existe pas actuellement.


Pas au point de remplacer 90% d'nergie fossile a c'est un fantasme. La seule solution c'est de faire des conomies drastiques, donc de la dcroissance conomique.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Si ces vhicules sont encore chers et relativement polluants  produire c'est qu'il est plus rentable de continuer  vendre des vhicules essence/diesel plutt que de faire des recherches dans la production et la capacit des batteries ou le stockage de l'hydrogne. Les recherches avanceraient  grand pas si l'on s'en donnait les moyens, mais il faudrait une volont politique qui n'existe pas actuellement.


De l'argent est investi dans le dveloppement des nergies renouvelable et du stockage de l'nergie :
Que faire des milliards de la taxe carbone ? Les colos ont la rponse



> Au fil des ans, il y a eu des arrangements politiques trs variables. Pour simplifier, disons que sur les 9 ou 10 milliards de taxe carbone perus en 2018, *1,8 milliards sont destins aux nergies renouvelables*. Au-del, plus grand-chose  voir avec la transition cologique. Trois milliards vont au Crdit dimpt pour la comptitivit et lemploi (CICE), et pour le reste, les ressources vont au budget gnral - un budget marqu en 2018 par le trou cr, entre autres, par la suppression de lISF et de ses 4 milliards deuros de recettes. Budget qui va encore, en 2019 et 2020, sallger en recettes aprs la disparition de la taxe dhabitation.


March du carbone



> En fvrier 2017, les europarlementaires ont propos  la Commission europenne et au Conseil de l'Europe de crer 3 fonds ( financer par la mise aux enchres des quotas) pour 1) moderniser les systmes nergtiques de certains tats membres ; 2) *doper l'investissement dans les renouvelables, la capture et le stockage du carbone (CSC) et les technologies  faibles missions de carbone* ; 3) permettre une "transition juste", via la formation et la raffectation de la main d'uvre touche par la transition nergtique (financ par 2 % des recettes des enchres de quotas d'missions).


C'est au priv d'investir.
Les ptroliers europens prennent le virage de l'lectricit



> *Shell, Total ou Equinor investissent de plus en plus dans l'lectricit verte*. Un march qui promet une croissance plus forte que le ptrole et le gaz et leur permet de rpondre aux critiques des dfenseurs de l'environnement. Mais ces nouveaux mtiers sont moins rentables.


La voiture lectrique aiguise l'apptit des gants de l'nergie



> Les ptroliers et les lectriciens se lancent dans la gestion de bornes de recharge pour les vhicules lectriques en multipliant les offres, les partenariats et les acquisitions. Tous esprent capter une part de la valeur de ce march en pleine mergence.





> Et demain Macron veut rduire toutes les retraites


Ouais, c'est  cause de la dette et l'tat de l'conomie en gnral, le chmage va continuer d'augmenter, il y aura plus de dpendants que d'actifs, a va tre compliqu de financer les RSA et les retraites.
Les jeunes n'auront ni boulot ni RSA, les vieux n'auront ni boulot ni retraite.




> En fait les multinationales pourraient trs bien diminuer leurs bnfices tout en restant largement rentables. Cela dgagerait des fonds pour le service public en gnral et pour la recherche en particulier, ce qui nous permettrait de trouver des solutions beaucoup plus rapidement.


Dans un univers parallle peut-tre  ::ptdr:: 
Ici les grosses entreprises exploitent l'environnement, les travailleurs et font le maximum pour payer le moins dimpt possible.
Les 26 personnes les plus riches possdent autant d'argent que la moiti de lhumanit, selon Oxfam



> Selon le traditionnel rapport d'Oxfam sur les ingalits mondiales, publi ce dimanche, 26 personnes dtiennent autant d'argent que la moiti la plus pauvre de l'humanit. La fortune des milliardaires a augment de 2,5 milliards par jour lan dernier, selon l'ONG.


Ce serait cool de pouvoir empcher les gens de devenir trop riche, mais c'est impossible, ils savent comment cacher leur patrimoine.
Certains milliardaires lchent quelque millions dans la recherche pour remplacer le ptrole afin de se donner une bonne image.
Ces 1.645 milliardaires qui possdent deux fois le PIB de la France




> Il faut rorienter la politique au service de la communaut des hommes (et des femmes) et de la plante.


 ::ptdr:: 
Malheureusement nous ne vivons pas dans le monde des bisounours, dans notre ralit il y a des milliardaires qui crer des famines en faisant de la spculation sur les matires premires.
Comment Goldman Sachs a provoqu la crise alimentaire



> Goldman Sachs a cr un indice boursier sur les matires premires qui a dstabilis le systme. Et aprs la crise de 2008, les investisseurs se sont tourns vers ce secteur, contribuant ainsi  la formation d'une bulle alimentaire.





> Nous avons l'occasion de nous faire entendre le 5 dcembre et les jours suivants si cela ne suffit pas avec des grves et/ou des manifestations.


Ouais ce serait chouette une grve gnrale. Mais bon la situation n'est pas encore aussi difficile qu'en 1936.
Il faut attendre que les bulles explosent, que la situation soit vraiment dsespr pour qu'il y ait un mouvement de masse.
Les Franais ne sont pas encore en train de mourir de faim et de froid.

Les changements que vous demandez sont interdit par l'UE.
C'est l'UE qui impose de baisser les prestations sociales, de privatiser les services publics, etc. (peu importe si les gouvernements franais ont vot dans ce sens ou pas, au final a ne change rien)
De toute faon il n'y a plus de boulot, plus de croissance, donc comment on finance tout a ?
Il y a les dettes des tats, les dettes des rgions, les dettes des entreprises, les dettes des mnages, etc. 




> Or rduire les missions c'est tout aussi rcessif, donc c'est compltement con comme raisonnement.


Oui je sais, c'est contradictoire, soit on choisi la croissance (et donc la consommation), soit on choisi l'environnement, mais il est impossible de consommer plus en polluant moins.
Si tout le monde achetait une voiture lectrique neuve, ce serait bon pour la croissance, mais ce serait mauvais pour l'environnement, car fabriquer une voiture lectrique pollue beaucoup.
La fabrication, la maintenance, le recyclage des oliennes et des panneaux solaires polluent.
Pour moins polluer il faut moins consommer, ce qui veut dire moins de croissance.

----------


## fredoche

> Ouais ce serait chouette une grve gnrale. Mais bon la situation n'est pas encore aussi difficile qu'en 1936.
> Il faut attendre que les bulles explosent, que la situation soit vraiment dsespr pour qu'il y ait un mouvement de masse.
> Les Franais ne sont pas encore en train de mourir de faim et de froid.
> 
> Les changements que vous demandez sont interdit par l'UE.
> C'est l'UE qui impose de baisser les prestations sociales, de privatiser les services publics, etc. (peu importe si les gouvernements franais ont vot dans ce sens ou pas, au final a ne change rien)
> De toute faon il n'y a plus de boulot, plus de croissance, donc comment on finance tout a ?
> Il y a les dettes des tats, les dettes des rgions, les dettes des entreprises, les dettes des mnages, etc.


Dis moi Ryu t'as quelle nationalit ?
La masse c'est la somme des petits lments. Tu fais quoi le 5/12/2019 ? Hormis du copier/coller de liens  dose _massive_

C'est l'UE qui impose la suppression de l'ISF, de la flat Tax, la prnisation du CICE, les manipulations des chiffres sur les retraites, les taxes sur les carburants, les milliers de miliciens qui tirent sur la population ?

Elle  le dos large l'UE. Et toi un petit haricot en guise d'encphale ?

----------


## Marco46

> il est impossible de consommer plus en polluant moins.


C'est pire que a, il est impossible de consommer autant en polluant significativement moins.




> Pour moins polluer il faut moins consommer, ce qui veut dire moins de croissance.


Pas "moins de croissance" mais plus aucune croissance *du tout*, donc de la dcroissance.

Le PIB est un flux mesur anne aprs anne pas un stock que l'on augmente anne aprs anne. 

La variation de la taille de ce flux c'est la croissance si elle est positive et la dcroissance (ou rcession) si elle est ngative.

a ne me semble pas trs clair pour toi non plus.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Tu fais quoi le 5/12/2019 ?


Je vais au boulot, je ne sais pas comment fonctionne la grve dans le coin.




> Hormis du copier/coller de liens


J'ai besoin des liens pour prouver que ce que je dis est vrai, sinon un membre va venir et me critiquer car il n'y a pas de source.
En mettant des liens vers les mdias officielles on ne peut pas m'embter, en principe, c'est parfois compliqu de trouv les articles qui valident ce que je dis.




> C'est l'UE qui impose la suppression de l'ISF, de la flat Tax, la prnisation du CICE, les manipulations des chiffres sur les retraites, les taxes sur les carburants


Pour faire simple : oui.
Fais des recherches tu comprendras peut-tre un jour. (et au pire je m'en fous si tu ne comprends pas la nocivit de l'UE, d'autres peuples le comprendront...)
Quand Macron a lch 17 milliards pour rpondre aux gilets jaunes, il s'est fait taper sur les doigts par l'UE.




> Pas "moins de croissance" mais plus aucune croissance *du tout*, donc de la dcroissance.


C'est parfaitement clair pour moi depuis trs longtemps.
Je mettais juste l'accent sur le lien entre consommation et croissance.
En ralit nous sommes dj en rcession, c'est juste qu'on manipule la formule de calcul du PIB pour faire croire qu'on a une croissance de 0,3% ou je ne sais combien...

Dans notre systme on a besoin de croissance pour financer les retraites et ce genre de chose.

Le cycle c'est :
 ::fleche::  crise  ::fleche::  guerre  ::fleche::  reconstruction
L on est dj bien dans l'tape crise.
De 1945  1970 l'conomie se portait bien, l par contre aprs la troisime guerre mondiale il faudra plus de changements.
Le systme ne peut pas changer sans traumatisme.

----------


## fredoche

> Je vais au boulot, je ne sais pas comment fonctionne la grve dans le coin.


La grve en France, hormis dans des services de secours  flux tendus et rquisitionnables par la loi comme  par exemple les urgences hospitalires...
La grve donc, c'est aussi simple que :

_Je ne vais pas au boulot_

Je te mets un lien, pour que tu aies une source qui te prouve que c'est vrai  :;): :
https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gr%C3%A8ve



> La grve implique en premier lieu l'arrt du travail

----------


## Mat.M

> Quand Macron a lch 17 milliards pour rpondre aux gilets jaunes, il s'est fait taper sur les doigts par l'UE.


attention aux fausses bonnes mesures.
Si le gouvernement affirme qu'il concde des milliards aux gilets jaunes notamment, la mesure n'est pas forcment effective, ne prend pas effet dans tous les cas ...
c'est une sorte de prvision.

c'est comme les rductions fiscales mettons que le gouvernement annonce qu'il y aura 20milliards de rduction d'impt pour les entreprises et particuliers sur une anne fiscale.
Cependant sur les 20milliards alors que cette anne soit coule rien ne prouve que le gouvernement ait vritablement restitu  20milliards d'impts de rduction d'impts.
Parce que cette mesure est soumise sous condition aux bnficiaires ventuels de la mesure.

Ensuite  des rductions d'impts au niveau finances publiques ce n'est pas comme une vritable sortie d'argent des caisses de l'Etat

Pour conclure mettons que Bercy accorde de manire effective 20milliards de rduction d'impts, ce qui va se passer c'est que l'argent conomis au niveau des entreprises et des particuliers risque d'tre rinject dans l'conomie en dpenses de consommation.
Ce qui fait que l'Etat va en rcuprer une partie sous forme de TVA  ::mouarf::

----------


## ABCIWEB

> Si le gouvernement affirme qu'il concde des milliards aux gilets jaunes notamment, la mesure n'est pas forcment effective, ne prend pas effet dans tous les cas ...
> c'est une sorte de prvision.


Effectivement, ou c'est juste un effet d'annonce. D'aprs ce que j'ai entendu comme tmoignages, seuls ceux qui avaient droit  la prime d'activit l'ont vu augmenter. Pour le reste on se demande o sont passs les 17 milliards. 

C'est comme pour la crise hospitalire, il parle de dizaines de milliards accords, mais rien qui ira  l'embauche de personnel, hors c'est leur principale demande. Bref malgr tous les milliards promis il continue de les maintenir en sous effectif ce qui diminue la qualit des services, augmente l'puisement du personnel, et l'intrt d'aller travailler dans les hpitaux publics. Sans doute pour favoriser le priv et poursuivre sa destruction des services publics. Les promesses et dclarations de Macron et de son gouvernement sont toutes en trompe l'oeil. Heureusement cela commence  se savoir.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Je te mets un lien, pour que tu aies une source qui te prouve que c'est vrai


Merci, mais le truc que je me demandais c'est si il y avait une manifestation ou quelque chose, l'autre info qu'il me fallait tait l :
Fiche n 7 - Le droit de grve en 11 questions



> Mon employeur peut-il minterdire de poser un jour de RTT, ou un jour de cong les jours de grve ?
> Oui, mais uniquement pour motif impratif de service, tout comme un jour de cong normal ou une RTT normale.
> 
> Mais il nest fait nulle obligation aux salaris dtre spcifiquement prsent les jours de grve dans son entreprise : tout salari peut poser un jour de cong, un jour de RTT, un jour de repos compensateur ou de rcupration, ou aussi ... tre malade !
> 
> Vous devez poser votre demande dans les dlais habituels  votre entreprise, et votre employeur ne peut vous refuser votre cong que pour les motifs qui sappliquent habituellement, cest  dire principalement le sous-effectif du service, ou la dsorganisation du service qui sensuivrait.


Donc si je prend un jour de cong demain, et que je reste chez moi, a peut tre interprt comme si je faisais la grve ?
C'est comme a qu'ils font les statistiques ? Ils demandent aux entreprises qui tait en cong ce jour l ?




> attention aux fausses bonnes mesures.


Non mais peu importe que ce soit une annonce vide et qu'il n'y ait rien derrire, Macron a t critiqu pour avoir fais ces annonces.




> C'est comme pour la crise hospitalire, il parle de dizaines de milliards accords


Ouais l'tat dit vouloir reprendre 1/3 de la dette des hpitaux, mais apparemment c'est juste un nombre qui passe d'un tableau  un autre, au final a ne change rien.
Ils en parlent l :

----------


## Marco46

> Ensuite  des rductions d'impts au niveau finances publiques ce n'est pas comme une vritable sortie d'argent des caisses de l'Etat
> 
> Pour conclure mettons que Bercy accorde de manire effective 20milliards de rduction d'impts, ce qui va se passer c'est que l'argent conomis au niveau des entreprises et des particuliers risque d'tre rinject dans l'conomie en dpenses de consommation.
> Ce qui fait que l'Etat va en rcuprer une partie sous forme de TVA


Les mesures Gilets Jaunes de l'an dernier sont finances pour l'essentiel par des rductions de cotisations sociales. Il ne s'agit pas de baisses d'impts. Il s'agit de prendre de l'argent  la scurit sociale, ou plutt de ne pas le verser.

Quand l'tat dcide de baisser le montant des cotisations il doit compenser la baisse en prenant sur son propre budget. Ici le gouvernement Macron a dcrt unilatralement de s'assoir sur cette loi.

Donc en rsum pour financer ces mesures il creuse le trou de la scu donc baisse la qualit de nos services que nous payons avec nos cotisations.

En rsum on peut dire que pour financer 20 milliards d'euros de mesures Macron a pris 20 milliards d'euros aux classes moyennes. Les entreprises ne dbourseront pas un euro, l'tat assez peu sur l'ensemble des mesures annonces et les trs riches en ont absolument rien  battre ils ne sont pas concerns.

----------


## Jipt

> Quand l'tat dcide de baisser le montant des cotisations il doit compenser la baisse en prenant sur *son propre budget*.


L'tat n'a pas de *propre* budget, il n'a que le pognon qu'il nous prend et qu'il rpartit dans des colonnes comptables, c'est tout.

Et ensuite il jongle, en amusant la populace, qui lui trouve des beaux yeux et un sourire charmant charmeur, et voil

----------


## Marco46

> L'tat n'a pas de *propre* budget, il n'a que le pognon qu'il nous prend et qu'il rpartit dans des colonnes comptables, c'est tout.
> 
> Et ensuite il jongle, en amusant la populace, qui lui trouve des beaux yeux et un sourire charmant charmeur, et voil


Pas du tout. 

Le budget de la scu n'est pas sous le contrle de l'tat. Il ne dcide que du montant des cotisations et si a fait baisser ce budget il est normalement contraint de compenser avec son propre budget.

Se sont deux budgets distincts qui n'ont rien  voir, et le budget de la scu est nettement plus lev que celui de l'tat.

C'est justement l'objet de la reprise de la dette de l'hpital par l'tat. Le but est de prendre du contrle sur une partie de la scu. Quand les budgets de l'tat et de la scu ne feront qu'un, l'tat pour affecter des ressources tires des cotisations pour les donner  d'autres secteurs comme il le veut en toute opacit. Comme pour la taxe carbone par exemple qui ne finance que partiellement la transition nergtique.

----------


## fredoche

Tout  fait marco

Je me demande s'il peut exister plus hypocrite que les escrocs qui nous gouvernent 




> Et ensuite il jongle, en amusant la populace, qui lui trouve des beaux yeux et un sourire charmant charmeur, et voil


Je crois que sa gueule de mignon a assez dur. Je suis pas sur qu'il n'y ait grand monde qui le trouve encore charmant ce personnage

----------


## fredoche

> Donc si je prend un jour de cong demain, et que je reste chez moi, a peut tre interprt comme si je faisais la grve ?
> C'est comme a qu'ils font les statistiques ? Ils demandent aux entreprises qui tait en cong ce jour l ?


Non un jour de cong est un jour de cong

un jour de grve est un jour non pay, c'est a qui est comptabilis

De toute faon avec ces margoulins, les comptes (contes) vont tre homriques

----------


## zecreator

> Un jour de grve est un jour non pay


D'o la blague de Coluche sur les grvistes :
"On a gagn ! On a gagn ! A part les 3 semaines, qu'on a perdu !". 

J'espre que tous vos colis Amazon pour Noel sont arrivs, sinon c'est mort...

----------


## fredoche

> J'espre que tous vos colis Amazon pour Noel sont arrivs, sinon c'est mort...


 ::mouarf::  ce pragmatisme consumriste...


On croule tellement sous les cadeaux que a n'a plus de sens, a en devient triste

J'ai sorti 2 fois le coffre plein de ma yaris de jouets et peluches de la chambre de ma fille pour emmener  Emmas, je crois que j'en ai encore un coffre potentiel

----------


## Darkzinus

> J'espre que tous vos colis Amazon pour Noel sont arrivs, sinon c'est mort...


Un sacr problme de socit a  ::ptdr::

----------


## zecreator

> ce pragmatisme consumriste...
> 
> 
> On croule tellement sous les cadeaux que a n'a plus de sens, a en devient triste
> 
> J'ai sorti 2 fois le coffre plein de ma yaris de jouets et peluches de la chambre de ma fille pour emmener  Emmas, je crois que j'en ai encore un coffre potentiel


LOL. J'adore ce genre de rflexion. Ben oui, on est une socit de consommation. Ben oui, les grvistes on les comprends tous, on comprend leur combat, mais on les hait quand il nous empchent de circuler, de recevoir nos colis, d'aller travailler... C'est toute lambigut de notre Socit. On veut plus de justice Sociale, mais aussi profiter de tous les avantages du Capitalisme.

Oui, on est tous des moutons. Et aprs ? On va pas refaire le Monde. Convaincre les gens d'arrter de consommer comme des poubelles ? Ben, bonne chance...

----------


## Ryu2000

> un jour de grve est un jour non pay, c'est a qui est comptabilis


Si j'avais demand un jour sans solde il m'aurait t refus. Au moins le jour de cong est pass.
Les trains et les bus risquent de ne pas circuler correctement demain, des employs de bureau demandent  faire du tltravail, l les patrons sont plus enclin  accepter car certains employ vont avoir du mal  se rendre sur leur lieu de travail.




> Convaincre les gens d'arrter de consommer comme des poubelles ? Ben, bonne chance...


La consommation reprsente une grosse partie du PIB (au moins 55%) et les tats veulent de la croissance. Donc le systme pousse le peuple  la consommation.
L'tat attend beaucoup du Black Friday, du Cyber Monday, de Nol et toutes ces conneries.
Il n'y a pas de politique de dcroissance, on n'incite pas le peuple  moins consommer, au contraire on nous parle de croissance verte...

Edit :
Le record historique d'achats par carte bancaire en un jour battu en France lors de ce Black Friday



> Le Black Friday 2019 a tabli un nouveau record en France. Jamais autant de transactions par carte bancaire n'avait t ralises sur une seule journe. Selon une information repre par RTL et confirme par le groupement Cartes Bancaires, ce vendredi 29 novembre, ce sont 56 millions de transactions par carte qui ont t enregistres dans toute la France.

----------


## fredoche

> Oui, on est tous des moutons. Et aprs ? On va pas refaire le Monde. Convaincre les gens d'arrter de consommer comme des poubelles ? Ben, bonne chance...


Au cas o, ne prends pas mal ma raction, j'ai trouv drle ce que tu crivais et je crois que tu l'crivais avec humour non ?

Il faudra bien refaire le monde. Aprs ce sera le trajet de chacun. Je suis suffisamment soucieux des liberts individuelles pour ne pas tre dans cette ide de convaincre, et effectivement je crois que ce serait assez inutile.

C'est juste ce Nol, ces cadeaux. On croule dessous, et ils sont pour beaucoup inutiles. Hlas...

M'enfin moi a fait mon bonheur: entre le bon coin, emmas, ding fring 
Il faut bien que des gens achtent pour que je puisse racheter ensuite  ::mrgreen::  Je soigne ma propre conscience

----------


## zecreator

> L'tat attend beaucoup du Black Friday, du Cyber Monday, de Nol et toutes ces conneries.
> Il n'y a pas de politique de dcroissance, on n'incite pas le peuple  moins consommer, au contraire on nous parle de croissance verte...


Si on suit ton raisonnement, si l'objectif des politiques, c'est d'inciter le peuple  plus de consommation, il faut donc  un moment qu'il lve les revenus. Car mme si la consommation fait vivre les socits de crdits, c'est trs limit car il faut bien que quelqu'un les rembourse ces crdits. Du coup, il est o l'intrt de l'Etat ? Aprs, si les plus riches sont prts  payer la consommation des plus pauvres, en remboursant les crdits  travers leurs impts, je suis carrment d'accord.

J'imagine que quand tu dis "Nol et toutes ces conneries.", tu parles de lvnement purement commercial, pas de la fte elle-mme.

----------


## Invit

> Convaincre les gens d'arrter de consommer comme des poubelles ? Ben, bonne chance...


Et pourtant, quand on essaie
Dans mon quartier ils ont fait un march de Nol gratuit. Le principe est le suivant : tu viens avec les jouets avec lesquels tes enfants ne jouent plus, et tu te sers parmi les jouets avec lesquels les enfants des autres ne jouent plus. a a trs bien march. J'ai dbarrass mon chez moi et j'ai rempli le placard  cadeaux.

----------


## zecreator

> Et pourtant, quand on essaie
> Dans mon quartier ils ont fait un march de Nol gratuit. Le principe est le suivant : tu viens avec les jouets avec lesquels tes enfants ne jouent plus, et tu te sers parmi les jouets avec lesquels les enfants des autres ne jouent plus. a a trs bien march. J'ai dbarrass mon chez moi et j'ai rempli le placard  cadeaux.


Je vois dj la tte de mes gamins si je leur offre des playmobils qui ont dj t machouill par le chien du voisin, ou un Lego o il manque la moiti des pices. a envoi du rve a... Surtout si leurs copains d'coles ont eu le dernier jeu Switch  la mode. Rooo la loose...

----------


## Invit

> Je vois dj la tte de mes gamins si je leur offre des playmobils qui ont dj t machouill par le chien du voisin, ou un Lego o il manque la moiti des pices. a envoi du rve a... Surtout si leurs copains d'coles ont eu le dernier jeu Switch  la mode. Rooo la loose...


Les miens seront trs contents. C'est peut-tre une question d'ducation ? L'opulence n'a jamais pu passer ma porte.

----------


## Ryu2000

> si l'objectif des politiques, c'est d'inciter le peuple  plus de consommation, il faut donc  un moment qu'il lve les revenus.


La croissance n'est pas la seule contrainte, il y a d'autres paramtres  grer en mme temps.
Le pouvoir d'achat des franais diminue car les salaires n'augmentent pas contrairement aux taxes, impts, prix. (les salaires augmentent beaucoup moins vite que l'inflation rel)
Si les salaires n'augmentent pas c'est parce que le chmage est lev, les entreprises peuvent proposer des salaires bas, il y aura toujours quelqu'un pour accepter le job, parce que l'alternative c'est le RSA et a fait peur.
L'tat  besoin d'argent pour rembourser les intrts de la dette qui s'accumulent depuis 1970. (le montant de la dette de l'tat correspond un peu prs au montant des intrts de la dette, si il avait toujours t possible d'emprunter  taux trs bas, la France ne serait pas endett  100% du PIB (aujourd'hui l'tat emprunte  taux ngatif, mais c'est une anomalie))

En plus les salaires bas a rend la France plus comptitive quelque part.
Le problme c'est que les charges sont ultra lev, a cote super cher  une entreprise d'embaucher quelqu'un (pour qu'un type touche 1200 net l'entreprise doit payer dans les 2400).




> Car mme si la consommation fait vivre les socits de crdits, c'est trs limit car il faut bien que quelqu'un les rembourse ces crdits.


La dette des mnages, la dette des entreprises, la dette des rgions, la dette des villes ne concernent pas l'tat.
L'tat s'en fout que les gens s'endettent.
Les tats sont surendett et ne pourront jamais rembourser, c'est une fuite en avant.
Jamais les USA ne pourront payer $23 092 000 000 000.




> Du coup, il est o l'intrt de l'Etat ?


Lintrt de l'tat c'est la *croissance*.
Dans notre systme : + de consommation  ::fleche::  + de croissance (vu que le PIB est principalement compos de la consommation).




> Aprs, si les plus riches sont prts  payer la consommation des plus pauvres


Hein ? Je ne comprend pas.
Quand un pauvre s'endette personne ne paie  sa place, il est juste dans la merde.
Personnellement je mprise ceux qui font des prts  la consommation, d'aprs moi faire un prt pour partir en vacances ou pour des loisirs c'est de la mauvaise gestion.
Au bout d'un moment ils font un prt pour rembourser un prt et ils sont foutu...




> J'imagine que quand tu dis "Nol et toutes ces conneries.", tu parles de lvnement purement commercial, pas de la fte elle-mme.


a me fait chier qu'on importe des ftes US, c'est de la merde le Black Friday.
Nol au niveau de la naissance de Jsus, c'est cool, il n'y a pas de problme, mais a fait longtemps qu'on ne parle plus de Jsus, il n'y a plus aucune crche ni quoi que ce soit.

La date de naissance du Christ avait t dplac pour tomber le jour d'une fte paenne, puis une fte commerciale a repris la place. Le 25 dcembre est devenue une fte destin  la consommation comme ce putain de Black Friday de merde.

====
Bref la consommation est hyper importante pour le gouvernement, il n'a qu'a se rappeller des arguments utilis contre le mouvement des gilets jaunes "a empche les gens d'aller faire les magasins aux champs Elyses le samedi".

----------


## Gunny

a va tre rigolo la grve demain. Comme tous les prcdents gouvernements, l'actuel fait tourner  plein rgime la machine de propagande pour changer de sujet sur les soi-disant privilgis. Contrairement aux prcdents gouvernements, l'actuel n'a plus aucun bouc missaire crdible : ils se sont dj mis absolument tout le monde  dos. La sauce n'a donc pas l'air de prendre et a risque de leur faire trs mal si les luttes se mettent  converger demain dans la rue.

----------


## zecreator

> Les miens seront trs contents. C'est peut-tre une question d'ducation ? L'opulence n'a jamais pu passer ma porte.


J'en rajoute volontairement. Je comprends parfaitement votre conception.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> J'ai sorti 2 fois le coffre plein de ma *yaris* de jouets et peluches de la chambre de ma fille pour emmener  Emmas, je crois que j'en ai encore un coffre potentiel


Ouah ! L'autre ! Il a mme pas un gros SUV ! le naze...  ::ptdr:: 
 :;):

----------


## Marco46

> a va tre rigolo la grve demain. Comme tous les prcdents gouvernements, l'actuel fait tourner  plein rgime la machine de propagande pour changer de sujet sur les soi-disant privilgis.


Tiens  propos des privilges des cheminots vous saviez que leurs avantages sont financs par des cotisations qu'ils paient eux-mmes et que a ne coute pas un centime au rgime gnral ?

Du coup est-ce qu'on peut parler de privilge ?

La retraite  52 ans ? Euh ouais mais bon pas  taux plein, c'est -1% par trimestre manquant ... a fait lger pour travailler  n'importe quelle heure, seul et dans la pollution pour les chauffeurs de mtros et de RER.

Comme l'an dernier ils ont supprim le statut de cheminot pour les nouveaux contrats  partir de 2020, et que dans ces contrats il n'y a pas ces cotisations spcifiques, vous verrez que dans 20 ans ils vont nous expliquer que les cheminots sont dficitaires et ne savent pas grer leurs caisses de retraites  ::aie::

----------


## Ryu2000

> Surtout si leurs copains d'coles ont eu le dernier jeu Switch  la mode.


Il y a moyen d'acheter une Switch d'occasion, on peut aussi trouver un Game-Cube avec une pile de jeux pour rien du tout en brocante, a peut rendre des enfants heureux.




> l'actuel n'a plus aucun bouc missaire crdible : ils se sont dj mis absolument tout le monde  dos.


Ouais il y a pas mal de profession qui ne sont pas trop pour la reforme des retraites (avocats, notaires, pharmaciens, chirurgiens-dentistes, experts comptables, cheminots, agents RATP, routiers, personnel de lenseignement et de la recherche, infirmiers, aide-soignants, kins, policiers nationaux, lectriciens, gaziers, pilotes de ligne, htesses et stewards).
Le gouvernement veut supprimer les rgimes spciaux, mais pas ceux des dputs, snateurs, ministres, prsidents...

Les mdias disent que Macron essaie de se rendre invisible en prenant du recul, afin de ne pas trop se griller pour 2022. De toute faon il est  Londres parce qu'il y a une runion de l'OTAN.
Au pire il y a toujours moyen de griller le premier ministre, il est l pour a.




> Tiens  propos des privilges des cheminots vous saviez que leurs avantages sont financs par des cotisations qu'ils paient eux-mmes


Si les mdias donnaient ce dtail, ce serait plus difficile  monter le peuple contre les cheminots.
Normalement la SNCF achte des pubs dans les mdias, comme les mdias ont besoin de la pub pour survivre, ils ne critiquent pas la SNCF afin de ne pas prendre le risque de perdre un annonceurs.
Quand ceux qui bossent la SNCF font grve, les mdias ne donnent jamais la vritable raison. Ils disent toujours que c'est pour garder leur privilges.

----------


## pmithrandir

> Tiens  propos des privilges des cheminots vous saviez que leurs avantages sont financs par des cotisations qu'ils paient eux-mmes et que a ne coute pas un centime au rgime gnral ?


Oui et non... parce que au final l'argent des salaires, il vient bien de quelque part. Ici, c'est les subventions de l'tat, des rgions... et le prix des billets de trains.(un service publique)
Donc au final, les salaires tant 100% pays par le public, que 2% de ce salaire soit attribu pour leur donner un avantage... c'est peut tre plus si normal que ca.
De mon cot, plutt que des systme par branche, je trouve qu'on a bien raison d'uniformiser. Pour moi cest ca la solidarit. 
C'est comme si Neuilly dcidait d'exonrer dimpts sur le revenus et d'instaurer la retraite  35 ans parce que eux on des sous... je pense que la rgle nationale est bien mieux que la rgle gographique.

La pnibilit d'un travail est bien plus pertinente que la socit chez qui tuas travaill pour dcider de l'age de dpart  la retraite...

Aprs, je pense surtout que le gouvernement a encore une fois manquer de flair... la clause du grand pre aurait dj t une belle victoire. Faire en sorte que tous les nouveaux salaris commencent sur des bases nouvelles... autoriser les salaris actuel  rejoindre le systme(les inciter), et dans 10 ou 20 ans gnraliser plus massivement. La le choc est trop grand, mais si vous demandez aux gens de se battre pour les gnrations futures... y aura pas grand monde qui sacrifiera du salaire pour ca.

Si on regarde, en 1995 jupp a dj voulu mettre en place une rforme massive des retraites, il y a 24 ans. 
La moiti des salaris aujourd'hui serait soumis a son systme si il l'avait mis en place pour les nouveaux arrivants. (que l'on aime ou pas ses propositions que je ne connais pas... c'est un exemple)

----------


## Marco46

> Oui et non... parce que au final l'argent des salaires, il vient bien de quelque part. Ici, c'est les subventions de l'tat, des rgions... et le prix des billets de trains.(un service publique)
> Donc au final, les salaires tant 100% pays par le public, que 2% de ce salaire soit attribu pour leur donner un avantage... c'est peut tre plus si normal que ca.
> De mon cot, plutt que des systme par branche, je trouve qu'on a bien raison d'uniformiser. Pour moi cest ca la solidarit. 
> C'est comme si Neuilly dcidait d'exonrer dimpts sur le revenus et d'instaurer la retraite  35 ans parce que eux on des sous... je pense que la rgle nationale est bien mieux que la rgle gographique.


Non tu n'as pas compris ... Le salaire d'un salari c'est son salaire superbrut. C'est aussi le cout pour l'organisation.

Donc on paie un cheminot disons 100. Dans ces 100 ils ont 50 de cotisations et 50 de salaire net. 

Qu'est-ce que a change qu'ils choisissent de payer 52 de cotisation et de toucher 48 de salaire net pour financer leurs "privilges" ?

----------


## Jon Shannow

> De mon cot, plutt que des systme par branche, je trouve qu'on a bien raison d'uniformiser. Pour moi cest ca la solidarit.


Je pense que c'est pas ce qui est le plus reproch  la rforme. 
En fait, moi, je sera assez pour la rforme, dans ce qu'elle a d'uniformiser les rgimes de retraite. Sauf, que l, la rforme prend le moins bien pour l'appliquer  tous. Pourquoi ne pas prendre le plus avantageux pour les salaris ? Ou au moins, faire un juste milieu...

Et puis, comme dit prcdemment, pourquoi ne pas aligner les rgimes spciaux des lus ? 

Bref, une rforme dite galitaire, qui ne l'est pas, et qui uniformise par le bas. Donc, M. Macron, merci de revoir la copie !

----------


## GR3lh442kR

Pour la grve, ils vont nous dire :
"Bon ok je vous ai compris... pas de suppression des rgimes spciaux (on est trop sympa hein)... par contre, on met quand mme en place le systme  point pour le rgime gnral (vous comprenez on est bien oblig)"
Suite  quoi les chemineaux, prof, flic et autres "spciaux" vont se dmobiliser et a va passer tranquilou pour le rgime gnral qui va bien se faire plumer. Ne restera plus qu'a s'attaquer aux rgimes spciaux un par un d'ici quelques annes.

----------


## fredoche

> a va tre rigolo la grve demain. Comme tous les prcdents gouvernements, l'actuel fait tourner  plein rgime la machine de propagande pour changer de sujet sur les soi-disant privilgis. Contrairement aux prcdents gouvernements, l'actuel n'a plus aucun bouc missaire crdible : ils se sont dj mis absolument tout le monde  dos. La sauce n'a donc pas l'air de prendre et a risque de leur faire trs mal si les luttes se mettent  converger demain dans la rue.


a s'annonce suivi, au moins dans l'ducation et les transports en commun. Mes 2 plus jeunes n'iront pas  l'cole.
Et moi je vais aller dfiler, pour une fois




> Ouah ! L'autre ! Il a mme pas un gros SUV ! le naze...


J'avais couch les siges



> Si on regarde, en 1995 jupp a dj voulu mettre en place une rforme massive des retraites, il y a 24 ans. 
> La moiti des salaris aujourd'hui serait soumis a son systme si il l'avait mis en place pour les nouveaux arrivants. (que l'on aime ou pas ses propositions que je ne connais pas... c'est un exemple)


il voulait aligner les fonctionnaires
2 ans auparavant avec Balladur et sarkozy, la retraite tait passe de 37,5 annes  40. Jupp tait ministre de ce gouvernement

Sous des prtextes de justice sociale se cachent toujours des manuvres avec ce gouvernement. Rien, absolument rien n'est sincre

----------


## ABCIWEB

> LOL. J'adore ce genre de rflexion. Ben oui, on est une socit de consommation. Ben oui, les grvistes on les comprends tous, on comprend leur combat, mais on les hait quand il nous empchent de circuler, de recevoir nos colis, d'aller travailler... C'est toute lambigut de notre Socit. On veut plus de justice Sociale, mais aussi profiter de tous les avantages du Capitalisme.
> 
> Oui, on est tous des moutons. Et aprs ? On va pas refaire le Monde. Convaincre les gens d'arrter de consommer comme des poubelles ? Ben, bonne chance...


Bonne copie conforme du discours gouvernemental et des mdias qui le soutienne, c'est  dire la quasi totalit. Bravo pour ce poncif  deux balles.




> J'en rajoute volontairement.


Non seulement tu en rajoute, mais tu pars sur de mauvaises bases. En aucune faon le capitalisme est incompatible avec plus de justice sociale. Mme l'extrme gauche comme FI, qui n'a d'extrme que ce qualificatif qu'on ne manque jamais d'employer pour effrayer le "bas" peuple (j'entends par "bas" ceux qui n'ont pas encore compris le principe des lments de langage), ne veut revenir au communisme mais parle de capitalisme rgul. 

Or c'est bien la drgulation prne par les ultralibraux et applique  coup de LBD par Macron qui est entrain de tuer toute la socit et la plante avec. C'est aussi cette drgulation qui a t  l'origine de la crise de 2008 et qui a fait exploser la dette.

Imagine un instant un jeu dans lequel il n'y aurait pas de rgles. On arrive tout de suite  un combat direct ou le plus costaud remporte la partie. Et c'est exactement ce qui se passe, sauf que la force ne se mesure pas sur le physique mais sur la puissance financire. Puissance financire qui permet de contrler les mdias et de financer les campagnes lectorales des sous fifres comme Macron qui leur rend bien en retour en diminuant leurs impts, en niquant le code du travail, en baissant les droits au chmage des salaris, en augmentant la dure du travail pour le mme prix, en autorisant le travail de nuit sans compensation (ou temporairement), en niquant les services publics, en rabotant les allocations logements sans se proccuper de l'augmentation rgulire des loyers, et maintenant en niquant les retraites sous prtexte de plus de justice.

Je rappelle que le mouvement des gilets jaunes a fait suite  une augmentation des taxes sur l'essence, initialement affiche comme une mesure cologique destine  financer la transition nergtique, mais qui en fait tait inscrite au budget de l'tat pour compenser les cadeaux du CICE dont les multinationales sont les plus grandes bnficiaires... Et c'est le mme principe pour toutes ses rformes, du foutage de gueule dans les grandes largeurs.

Et quand le foutage de gueule ne suffit plus, on n'hsite pas  employer des agents provocateurs, policiers dguiss en black bloc, ni  borgner des manifestants pacifistes comme ici. Ce qui prouve au passage que John Ralston Saul est malheureusement dans le vrai quand il parle de politique nofasciste.

Aprs libre  toi de penser que la barque n'est pas encore assez charge, ou peut-tre tu n'as pas les yeux en face des trous, mais vites de venir nous affliger avec de pseudo rflexions dignes de BFMTV ou de la propagande du gouvernement. Encore une fois le capitalisme n'est pas incompatible avec plus de justice sociale. Il suffirait de plus de rgulation, de ne pas baisser continuellement le taux d'imposition des multinationales en mme temps que leurs charges sociales au dtriment de la socit, de rapatrier les dizaines et les dizaines de milliards qui s'vadent dans les paradis fiscaux etc. etc. Autant de mesures qui sont trs loignes des proccupations de Macron qui s'applique uniquement  taper sur le peuple. Son discours mielleux, bedonnant, tour  tour rassurant, volontaire mais toujours bluffeur ne peut plus occulter la ralit de ses exactions sans cesse rptes, filmes et documentes.

D'une certaine manire, les grvistes et les manifestants sont les rsistants d'autrefois qui luttaient contre l'occupation, car nous sommes rellement assigs par des prdateurs en col blanc sans scrupules qui ne se soucient aucunement des consquences de leurs actes.

----------


## zecreator

> Il y a moyen d'acheter une Switch d'occasion, on peut aussi trouver un Game-Cube avec une pile de jeux pour rien du tout en brocante, a peut rendre des enfants heureux.


J'ai tout achet en recondition n. Pour le Game Cube, mon gamin adore. Mais, dans la collection Nintendo il me manquais la N64. C'est rsolu, pour moins de 30 ,. 

Le Retro-gaming, c'est mon dada 😋

----------


## pmithrandir

> Non tu n'as pas compris ... Le salaire d'un salari c'est son salaire superbrut. C'est aussi le cout pour l'organisation.
> Donc on paie un cheminot disons 100. Dans ces 100 ils ont 50 de cotisations et 50 de salaire net. 
> Qu'est-ce que a change qu'ils choisissent de payer 52 de cotisation et de toucher 48 de salaire net pour financer leurs "privilges" ?


Parce que justement, le cot salaire "sacrifi" pour pay des charges sociale, c'est en fait peu vrai... parce que leurs salaires net sont bien videment aligns sur le march.




Pour rebondir la dessus, les decodeurs ont rpondu a plein de questions sur cette rforme : 
https://www.lemonde.fr/les-decodeurs...4_4355770.html

Moi je verrai bien l'inclusion des primes pour les fonctionnaires dans lassiette du calcul (une revendication assez vieille et pas dlirante) Pas dlirant en change de l'abandon des 6 derniers mois comme base de calcul.
Contre les cheminots, un traitement assez dur, parce qu'ils n'ont plus de soutien.
Idem pour les avocats qui sont de toute manire vu comme des nantis.

Et pour faire passer le tout, les retraites des lus qui s'alignent pour "apaiser", faire un "geste"...

Et roule...

Mon seul regret dans cette rforme, c'est que le point ait une valeur qui n'est pas index sur la collecte.
Je reste partisan d'un calcul qui nous permettrait tous les ans de dire : 
on a collect 365 milliard d'euros.
Il y a 2 500 000 milliards de points  distribuer
Le point vaut donc 365 / 2 500 000 pour l'anne  venir.

Et tous les ans, on rajusterait sur la collecte. Ca promettrai une balance intressante entre augmentation des cotisations pour financer le systme, et diminution de celles ci pour augmenter l'assiette(en "limitant" le chmage).

Et ca intresserait toutes les classes de la population  l'activit conomique.

Quand les petits vieux devront choisir entre plus de flic ou une pension plus dynamique... pas sur qu'ils choisissent les flics longtemps.

----------


## Marco46

> Parce que justement, le cot salaire "sacrifi" pour pay des charges sociale, c'est en fait peu vrai... parce que leurs salaires net sont bien videment aligns sur le march.


Les salaires de la SNCF seraient aligns sur le march priv  :8O:  ?

Si on prend seulement notre domaine tu peux comparer les salaires des informaticiens en interne  la SNCF ou dans la fonction publique avec les salaires du priv ya des carts de 25  50%.

Le public t'as la scurit de l'emploi mais t'es mal pay, il me semblait que ce fait tait connu non ?

On ne vit pas dans la mme dimension ...

----------


## Ryu2000

> Le Retro-gaming, c'est mon dada 😋


Ouais c'est parfait le rtro gaming.
Maintenant il y a les consoles mini mais je ne suis pas ultra fan.
Sinon il y a moyen d'acheter une manette PS4 et de jouer sur PC avec des mulateurs. C'est trs bien pour dcouvrir les bons jeux de toutes les plateformes.

===
Il y a des gens sur Twitter qui pensent que le gouvernement a fait exprs d'installer des pavs pour que les black blocs puissent tout casser :
https://twitter.com/RouatP/status/1202231368337559552
Edit : ah ben non en fait ils ont t retir a fait un moment (il n'y a pas de dcoration de nol sur les champs Elyses dans les vidos), finalement il ne devrait pas y avoir de projectile disponible pour les black blocs.

----------


## pmithrandir

> Les salaires de la SNCF seraient aligns sur le march priv  ?
> 
> Si on prend seulement notre domaine tu peux comparer les salaires des informaticiens en interne  la SNCF ou dans la fonction publique avec les salaires du priv ya des carts de 25  50%.
> 
> Le public t'as la scurit de l'emploi mais t'es mal pay, il me semblait que ce fait tait connu non ?
> 
> On ne vit pas dans la mme dimension ...


Et bien regarde le gain sur une vie.

Un salaire stable 
Des prt moins cher
Un boulot jusqu a la retraite.

Dans le priv a gagne bien... mais tu as des trous de carrire et  50 ans c est la grosse merdasse.

Je ne suis pas sr que le total soit vraiment en faveur du priv...

----------


## Gunny

Pendant ce temps au Danemark : Le gouvernement Frederiksen dvoile son budget 2020 (en anglais)
On l'a presque oubli en France, mais prendre des mesures de gauche c'est encore possible...

----------


## Gunny

Srieusement, c'est presque comique  ce point :

Castaner garantit aux policiers le maintien de "spcificits" de leur rgime de retraite 

Le gouvernement ne tient plus que par la violence.

----------


## Jon Shannow

Le point sur les retraites ...


Source

et les grves...

----------


## zecreator

J'ai entendu hier que le revenus des retraits franais tait de l'ordre de 75% de leur salaire moyen. Et cela, en demandant  la population active de cotiser pour eux.

Aux Pays Bas, les retraits sont  95% de leur salaire moyen, tout en foutant la paix  leurs gosses.

En France, continuer  racketer nos enfants pour esprer avoir une retraite honorable, c'est du non-sens. C'est pas  nos gosses de payer pour nous.

----------


## Phiphi41

Salut,

Le problme des 150 Milliards info ou intox.

En fait on ne sait plus qui croire entre ceux qui propagent des fausses rumeurs pour dstabiliser le gouvernement et les vrais.

Le problme c'est que l'on sengouffre dans la premire info qu'elle soit vrai ou fausse.

----------


## ABCIWEB

> On veut plus de justice Sociale, mais aussi profiter de tous les avantages du Capitalisme"





> En France, continuer  racketer nos enfants pour esprer avoir une retraite honorable, c'est du non-sens. C'est pas  nos gosses de payer pour nous.


Lol, dcidment tu collectionnes les poncifs. Le systme par rpartition est du racket sur nos enfants maintenant... Pauvres gosses.  

Pas si pauvres que cela, parce que les anciens qui ont conu ce systme savaient compter. Ce systme s'apparente  du troc, c'est direct, il n'y a pas de frais ni la marge des banquiers  payer. C'est donc le systme le plus rentable, mais aussi le plus scuris, car si leur banque fait faillite comme en 2008, ce sera encore  eux de payer pour renflouer la banque afin qu'elle puisse leur verser leur retraite. 

Si j'tais ton fils, je ne serais pas trop rassur  t'entendre dire le contraire. Je me dirais que mon pre est une bille en math et qu'on a pas fini d'tre dans la merde si c'est lui qui continue  grer les comptes. Ou peut-tre m'a-t-il menti et il travaille pour un banquier ?

----------


## ABCIWEB

> En fait on ne sait plus qui croire entre ceux qui propagent des fausses rumeurs pour dstabiliser le gouvernement et les vrais.


On ne cherche pas  dstabiliser le gouvernement... C'est encore un lment de langage, largement matraqu dans les mdias grand public, d'attribuer toute critique du gouvernement  de dangereux idologues extrmistes de mauvaise foi qui veulent tout casser. Mais il suffit de s'informer en dehors de ces torchons mdiatiques complices pour s'apercevoir qu'ils se foutent totalement de nous.




> Le problme des 150 Milliards info ou intox.


Quand on fait une recherche avec les termes "fond de rserve pour les retraites" on trouve cet article de libration qui mentionne en effet ce chiffre qui est donn par Gilles Raveaud, conomiste et matre de confrences  luniversit Paris-8 Saint-Denis. Il y a donc apparemment des rserves consquentes dont ne parle pas Macron mais tu peux faire d'autres recherches pour vrifier. 

En tous cas, il est incontestable que *le gouvernement a mis lui-mme en pril l'ensemble des quilibres sociaux et notamment celui de la retraite* en diminuant les cotisations patronales avec le CICE :




> A partir du 1er janvier 2019, le crdit dimpt pour la comptitivit et lemploi (CICE) et le crdit dimpt sur la taxe sur les salaires sont transforms en baisse prenne de cotisations sociales pour les employeurs.
> 
> A ce jour, la rduction gnrale des cotisations sapplique aux cotisations patronales dassurances sociales, dallocations familiales et daccidents du travail, de la contribution de solidarit pour lautonomie (CSA) et de la contribution au fonds national daide au logement (FNAL).
> 
> Ds le dbut de lanne prochaine, elle sappliquera aussi aux cotisations de retraite complmentaire Agirc-Arrco, pour les priodes demploi  compter du 1er janvier 2019(1).
> 
> Les entreprises seront exonres des cotisations patronales Agirc-Arrco pour les salaris dont les rmunrations brutes sont comprises entre 1 SMIC et 1,6 SMIC (exonration totale  1 SMIC, qui sannule  1,6 SMIC) 
> Rduction gnrale applicable aux cotisations retraite au 1er janvier 2019


source

As-tu dj entendu dire dans les mdias grand public, que Macron mettait en pril tous les quilibres sociaux, y compris celui de la retraite avec ses baisses de charges pour les entreprises ? Non, tu as entendu parler des rgimes spciaux et que les franais ont un systme trop gnreux qui pse sur les gnrations futures.

As-tu dj entendu dire dans les mdias grand public, que l'augmentation des taxes sur l'essence,  l'origine des manifestations des gilets jaunes et prsente comme une mesure pour financer la transition nergtique, tait en fait inscrite au budget pour financer encore et toujours des baisses de charges pour les entreprises ? Non tu as entendu parler des "ultra jaunes". Et pour les policiers dguiss en black bloc qui sont infiltrs uniquement pour arrter des casseurs, il y a ce lien trs embarrassant.

As-tu dj entendu dire dans les mdias grand public, que la crise bancaire de 2008 due  la drglementation avait fait exploser la dette ? Non tu as entendu dire que les franais vivent au dessus de leurs moyens. 

Et tu entends dire aussi que baisse les droits au chmage pour les salaris, c'est pour donner la priorit  l'emploi. Pour autant aucun salari n'a t augment mais ils ont tous perdu des droits. 

Etc, etc.

Suis les liens qu'on te donnes pour voir si ce que l'on dit est crdible ou pas.

Bref, le foutage de gueule est massif, norme et permanent. La premire chose  remettre en doute est donc la parole du gouvernement et ses mdias de propagande, Cnews, BFMTV, etc.  Concernant les chaines publiques, il existe encore quelques missions libres, mais pour combien de temps, par contre les journaux d'information sont totalement sous contrle.

Voil o nous en sommes. Et l'on parle de dmocratie... pour cela il faudrait que le plus grand nombre puisse rflchir et voter en connaissance de cause, mais on fait tout pour que ce ne soit pas le cas. Bah oui sinon on serait 50 millions dans la rue pour manifester et le banquier serait oblig de s'expatrier sans demander son reste, ni ses droits  la retraite  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Marco46



----------


## zecreator

> Si j'tais ton fils, je ne serais pas trop rassur  t'entendre dire le contraire. Je me dirais que mon pre est une bille en math et qu'on a pas fini d'tre dans la merde si c'est lui qui continue  grer les comptes. Ou peut-tre m'a-t-il menti et il travaille pour un banquier ?


Mon fils flippe dj de ne pas pouvoir faire une carrire complte, vu l'tat du March du Travail en France. Et mme pas certain d'avoir une retraite dcente avec le systme actuel et la rforme. 1000  minimum pour une carrire complte, c'est une vaste blague. Qui peut vivre tranquillement avec 1000  par mois ?

Je ne sais pas si c'est un manque de comptences en maths de ma part, mais force est de constater que notre systme de retraite ne fonctionne plus. Et plus on avance dans le temps, et pire c'est.

Alors je ne suis pas pour cotiser auprs des groupes financiers, mais pour beaucoup ce ne sera jamais pire que maintenant.

----------


## Gunny

Retraites: le gouvernement n'a pas "russi  rassurer les Franais" sur la rforme, reconnat sa porte-parole

La rhtorique du gouvernement est trs parlante, et c'est la mme utilise quelle que soit le sujet : tout n'est qu'un problme de communication (ou plutt de marketing), puisque les solutions concrtes derrire sont : 1)correctes 2)secondaires 3)non discutables. Aucun dbat possible par dfinition, typique de la vision "startup nation".

----------


## Jon Shannow

> En tous cas, il est incontestable que *le gouvernement a mis lui-mme en pril l'ensemble des quilibres sociaux et notamment celui de la retraite* en diminuant les *cotisations patronales* avec le CICE :


Je suis entirement d'accord avec tout ton post, juste un point de langage qui me semble important.
Ce que tu nommes, et que le gouvernement et ces propagandistes nomment, "cotisations patronales" voire "charges patronales" (le mot charge montre bien que les patrons sont surchargs de taxes  ::roll:: ), c'est juste des cotisations sur le salaire des travailleurs (je sais, on ne dit plus travailleur, c'est un gros mot).

Mon salaire, c'est ce que paie l'entreprise qui m'emploie pour mon travail, ce que je touche est mon net imposable, ce que l'entreprise reverse au gouvernement, c'est MA part de cotisation aux diffrentes caisses de prvoyance. Caisses de prvoyance, qui depuis quelques annes, sont pilles par le gouvernement pour nous priver de nos avantages.

Donc, quand Macron baisse les cotisations, et que l'entreprise ne les reverse pas au salari, alors, c'est une baisse des salaires qui est ralise, rien d'autre !

----------


## Phiphi41

Heu le CICE ce n'est pas Hollande qui l'a cre ?

Le problme des gouvernements successifs (et donc pas seulement celui-ci) c'est qu'ils font des cadeaux aux entreprises sans contrepartie (embauche ou augmentation de salaire) sur justification.

Je pense que s'il y aurait cette contrepartie obligatoire il y aura dj beaucoup moins de soucis (comme la TVA sur la restauration qui n'a pas augment les salaires ni multipli les embauches).

----------


## halaster08

> Heu le CICE ce n'est pas Hollande qui l'a cre ?


Si mais qui tait ministre de l'conomie sous Hollande ? Qui en a doubl le montant au dbut de son mandat ?

----------


## fredoche

> Si mais qui tait ministre de l'conomie sous Hollande ? Qui en a doubl le montant au dbut de son mandat ?


Et avant d'tre ministre de l'conomie, il tait secrtaire gnral adjoint de l'Elyse, et a devait tre encore avant le n2 de la commission Attali sous le rgne de Sarkozy, puisque on le voit en photo tout sourire  ses cots

Le CICE devait avoir pour contrepartie "1 million d'emplois" non ? On voyait Gattaz fils se trimbaler avec son pin's '1 000 000" partout en photo et sur les plateaux TV. On attend  toujours ce million d'emplois

Bref on  se fait enfumer dans les grandes largeurs depuis plusieurs dcennies par des gens que l'on lit pour qu'ils nous dpouillent consciencieusement. C'est particulirement irritant je trouve

----------


## Phiphi41

Re

Donc il n'y a eu aucune contre partie obligatoire et vrifiable, c'est cela la grosse arnaque.

C'est pas le fait d'aider les socits, c'est le fait de n'avoir pas de retour sur l'emploi.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Re
> 
> Donc il n'y a eu aucune contre partie obligatoire et vrifiable, c'est cela la grosse arnaque.
> 
> C'est pas le fait d'aider les socits, c'est le fait de n'avoir pas de retour sur l'emploi.


Mais, a n'a jamais t le but rel. Juste la propagande pour nous faire avaler la couleuvre (enfin, le boa).
Le seul et unique but, c'est de remplir les poches des actionnaires des grosses multinationales. Et, on peut dire que c'est une rforme qui atteint pleinement ses objectifs !  ::(: 

Et pour la rforme des retraites, on parle de plus de justice et d'galit. Et, c'est vrai, mais bon... pas comme on pourrait l'esprer.
Illustration

----------


## pmithrandir

En mme temps, le propre de cette rforme, ce n'est pas tant de changer les montants perus, ce qui pourra aisment tre modifi plus tard, que de changer le mode de calcul et d'attribution.

Est ce que le mode de calcul actuel, bas initialement sur des carrires longues et uniformes convient toujours  des carrires plus si linaires que ca.

Pourquoi devrions nous nous emmerder avec 40 caisses de retraites diffrentes alors qu'une ferait trs bien le boulot.

Si les montant ne sont pas suffisant, je rappelle qu'il restera le droit de vote et que les retraits tant largement sur reprsent dans les votants, il devrait tre facile de faire entendre leur voix.

----------


## fredoche

Mme si je te trouve intelligent sur de nombreux points pmithrandir, tu es malheureusement un idologue  la limite de l'utopie.

Au mieux la voix des votants n'est entendue que tous les 5 ans, et le message constant en filigrane c'est "cause toujours !"
de plus cette voix n'est pas entendue sur chaque sujet, mais sur qui doit diriger, et des promesses ou un programme qui seront loins d'tres tenus

----------


## Ryu2000

Il y a 2 gars d'LREM qui essaient de mettre en place le scnario "si vous ne votez pas pour nous des nazis vont prendre le pouvoir", mais a ne fonctionne pas :



> Source: Les mots de Mlenchon sur Le Pen rappellent les heures les plus sombres de notre histoire  LREM
> 
> C'est la suite logique de ce que l'on observe depuis deux ans, *les prmices d'une alliance rouge-brun entre l'extrme gauche reprsente par Jean-Luc Mlenchon et l'extrme droite*, lance le secrtaire d'Etat Gabriel Attal sur France Info. Jean-Michel Blanquer lui embote le pas sur BFMTV, estimant que *a prouve qu'il y a un axe Le Pen-Mlenchon*. Oui, un axe.... Et le mme de reprendre la grosse intox sur Danile Obono qui faisait des politesses  madame le Pen pour la laisser parler dans une confrence de presse commune, intox dmentie il y a un an et demi. Blanquer ajoute : Pour qui fait un peu d'histoire, qu'il y ait parfois des ponts entre l'extrme gauche et l'extrme droite, c'est hlas une ralit et M. Mlenchon a un mrite, c'est malheureusement de l'expliciter. Et MM. Attal et Blanquer d'en faire des caisses.


J'ai trouv un point commun entre LFI et RN, c'est que les 2 partis sont mal vu par le CRIF (Dner du CRIF: Pourquoi Mlenchon, Le Pen et Jadot sont-ils indsirables?).

----------


## pmithrandir

> Mme si je te trouve intelligent sur de nombreux points pmithrandir, tu es malheureusement un idologue  la limite de l'utopie.
> 
> Au mieux la voix des votants n'est entendue que tous les 5 ans, et le message constant en filigrane c'est "cause toujours !"
> de plus cette voix n'est pas entendue sur chaque sujet, mais sur qui doit diriger, et des promesses ou un programme qui seront loins d'tres tenus


En fait, je suis typiquement le genre de profil largement loign d'une retraite dans le modle actuel.
Les annuits, je ne les auraient pas a cause de mes 9 annes a l'tranger, dont certaines ne pourront pas tre prise en compte parce que les conventions sont bilatrales et non multilatrales.
J'ai boss dans l'animation, et ca cotise pas.
J'ai boss en freelance... et pareil, c'est pas top pour les cotisations
Et la dedans, j'ai eu pas mal de priode entre deux, sans le chomage bien sur, donc sans droits a la retraite.

Au final, aprs une vie de travail, je ne suis meme pas sur d'arriver aux 1000 euros proposs ici.

Ma femme c'est pire, elle s'est arret de travaill quand on a eu les enfants, pas de congs mat, etc... maintenant elle s'occupe de notre enfant avec handicap, et je doute que ca fonctionne vraiment pour la retraite.

Donc au final, le systme actuel bas sur le temps, avec tous ses defaut, je n'y crois pas depuis bien longtemps. Donc un nouveau, je ne sais pas... mais ca me parait pas dlirant par rapport a ce que j'ai vu dans d'autres pays.


Entre autre, je vois un avantage : 
Pour moi, la personne qui gagne 12 000 euros en janvier, et rien jusqu'en dcembre devrait tre traite comme celle qui gagne 1000 par mois.
Sauf que aujourd'hui, le premier a 0 en retraite, le second cotise sans discontinuer.

Autre avantage, le systme actuel est tellement complexe qu'il  : 
 - ne permet pas de savoir son niveau de retraite exact, mme quelques mois avant de la prendre
 - ne permet de corriger les infos stockes pr le gouvernement qu'a partir de 55 ans... mme si on les dtectent a 30
 - tend a prsenter le flanc  toutes lse attaques librales. Il y a de telles ingalits dans les rgles d'attribution et les montants que les jalousie sont automatique. Un systme universel a ses dfauts, mais il est plus facile  protger contre les coups de boutoirs du libralisme.


Rien que le fait de ne pas pouvoir prdire avec les rgles actuelle quelle serait la situation est un manque norme. Il gnre de l'inquitude peut tre inutile pour la population. Inquitude, stress, etc..... que des choses saines pour mener une vie enrichissante tourne vers l'avenir vous ne pensez-pas ?

----------


## fredoche

Je ritre ce que j'ai dit, je te trouve trs intelligent et pertinent dans tes rflexions, tu as trs souvent de bonnes ides, et tu le montres certainement encore.

Le problme ce n'est pas les bonnes ides, c'est la malhonntet, lhypocrisie du systme politique actuel et de ses tenants, qu'ils soient gouvernants ou pas. La classe politique en gnral.

a fait 20 ans que j'cris sur des forums ici ou ailleurs que je rve de *probit*  la tte de toutes nos institutions. On en est loin, et sans a en fait, tous les gens lus ne roulent pas pour le bien commun, mais pour les intrts de quelques-uns, eux compris videmment. Et c'est vrai  tous les niveaux, mme au plus simple conseil municipal de nos petits villages.

Je me vois discuter avec des "reprsentants du parti socialiste" il y a plus de 20 ans sur les tchats d'infonie qui me sortaient dj tous les principes no-libraux que tu vois  luvre aujourd'hui. Au bout d'un moment tu finis par comprendre que l'tiquette politique n'est plus qu'un affichage sans aucune conviction.
S'il y a des gilets jaunes ce n'est pas pour rien. S'ils rclament des constituantes, ce n'est pas pour rien. Dans ce cadre tes ides pourraient trouver cho et soutien, car elles sont pleines de bon sens, peut-tre pas toutes mais une bonne partie.

Et j'ai fait beaucoup d'animation, et j'ai cotis durant ces priodes  :;):

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Si les montant ne sont pas suffisant, je rappelle qu'il restera le droit de vote et que les retraits tant largement sur reprsent dans les votants, il devrait tre facile de faire entendre leur voix.


Tu oublies juste un point. Les retraits votent, effectivement, mais il n'est pas question ( moins que j'ai loup un dtail) de toucher aux retraites actuelles. Donc, nos chers retraits ne sont pas concerns par cette rforme.

----------


## virginieh

> En fait, je suis typiquement le genre de profil largement loign d'une retraite dans le modle actuel.
> Les annuits, je ne les auraient pas a cause de mes 9 annes a l'tranger, dont certaines ne pourront pas tre prise en compte parce que les conventions sont bilatrales et non multilatrales.
> J'ai boss dans l'animation, et ca cotise pas.
> J'ai boss en freelance... et pareil, c'est pas top pour les cotisations
> Et la dedans, j'ai eu pas mal de priode entre deux, sans le chomage bien sur, donc sans droits a la retraite.
> 
> Au final, aprs une vie de travail, je ne suis meme pas sur d'arriver aux 1000 euros proposs ici.


Dans ton cas, la rforme propose dans le rapport Delevoye ne changera rien  ce fait. 




> Ma femme c'est pire, elle s'est arret de travaill quand on a eu les enfants, pas de congs mat, etc... maintenant elle s'occupe de notre enfant avec handicap, et je doute que ca fonctionne vraiment pour la retraite.
> 
> Donc au final, le systme actuel bas sur le temps, avec tous ses defaut, je n'y crois pas depuis bien longtemps. Donc un nouveau, je ne sais pas... mais ca me parait pas dlirant par rapport a ce que j'ai vu dans d'autres pays.


D'aprs ce que j'ai lu le nouveau systme n'est plus bas sur le temps, seulement la valeur totale des cotisations (avec un systme d'ge pivot mais pas de nombre de trimestres de cotisations, ou j'ai mal compris). par contre dans le cas de ta femme, il y a des trimestres donns pour chaque enfant et une prime de 10% pour les 2 parents qui passe  5% pour un seul au choix.


[QUOTE]Entre autre, je vois un avantage : 
Pour moi, la personne qui gagne 12 000 euros en janvier, et rien jusqu'en dcembre devrait tre traite comme celle qui gagne 1000 par mois.
Sauf que aujourd'hui, le premier a 0 en retraite, le second cotise sans discontinuer.[QUOTE]

C'est un cas extrme mais oui dans ce cas l un systme  points est plus intressant.




> Autre avantage, le systme actuel est tellement complexe qu'il  : 
>  - ne permet pas de savoir son niveau de retraite exact, mme quelques mois avant de la prendre
>  - ne permet de corriger les infos stockes pr le gouvernement qu'a partir de 55 ans... mme si on les dtectent a 30
>  - tend a prsenter le flanc  toutes lse attaques librales. Il y a de telles ingalits dans les rgles d'attribution et les montants que les jalousie sont automatique. Un systme universel a ses dfauts, mais il est plus facile  protger contre les coups de boutoirs du libralisme.


Le systme propos est encore trop flou (il y a eu des annonces dans tous les sens) donc difficile de statuer sur celui la avant que le vrai projet de loi soit publi. mais le gros dfaut du point de vue du pensionnaire (et avantage pour le gouvernement) c'est que dans un systme  point, la valeur redistribue du dit point est trs facilement paramtrable.





> Rien que le fait de ne pas pouvoir prdire avec les rgles actuelle quelle serait la situation est un manque norme. Il gnre de l'inquitude peut tre inutile pour la population. Inquitude, stress, etc..... que des choses saines pour mener une vie enrichissante tourne vers l'avenir vous ne pensez-pas ?


Oui et puis mme en gardant un systme par point, on peut faire bien plus juste socialement que le 1 euro=1 point. -> 1 point= esprance moyenne de vie ( en bonne sant) / esprance moyenne de vie dans ce mtier ( ou vie en bonne sant) euros cotis. En plus c'est volutif si les conditions de vie s'amliorent, ce qui est un des reproches fait au statut cheminot. Ceux qui ont un travail plus risqu payent moins cher le point On peut aussi appliquer le mme calcul sur l'ge pivot. -> 1point=salaire mdian/salaire euros cotis. La on garde une grande part de solidarit, et comme l'a demand OP c'est bien moins punitif pour ceux qui ont commenc bas.

On peut mme cumuler les deux.

1 point = (salaire mdian *esprance moyenne de vie) / (salaire *esprance de vie dans ce mtier) en euros cotiss C'est un systme par point, mais qui reste bien plus juste et plus robuste aux changements de conditions de vie que le systme propos.


Pour a aussi qu'il est important de s'exprimer sur le sujet, il y a plus de marge de possibilits que seulement le status quo et ce qui semble se prparer.

----------


## ABCIWEB

> Je suis entirement d'accord avec tout ton post, juste un point de langage qui me semble important.
> Ce que tu nommes, et que le gouvernement et ces propagandistes nomment, "cotisations patronales" voire "charges patronales" (le mot charge montre bien que les patrons sont surchargs de taxes ), c'est juste des cotisations sur le salaire des travailleurs (je sais, on ne dit plus travailleur, c'est un gros mot).
> 
> Mon salaire, c'est ce que paie l'entreprise qui m'emploie pour mon travail, ce que je touche est mon net imposable, ce que l'entreprise reverse au gouvernement, c'est MA part de cotisation aux diffrentes caisses de prvoyance. Caisses de prvoyance, qui depuis quelques annes, sont pilles par le gouvernement pour nous priver de nos avantages.
> 
> Donc, quand Macron baisse les cotisations, et que l'entreprise ne les reverse pas au salari, alors, c'est une baisse des salaires qui est ralise, rien d'autre !


Ce n'est pas un point de langage. Tu confonds deux choses qui sont distinctes, le brut et le net et les cotisations patronales. 

La diffrence entre le brut et le net ce sont les cotisations salariales, on est d'accord. Donc effectivement si une baisse des cotisations salariales ne se rpercute pas directement sur ta feuille de paye, on peut assimiler cela  une baisse des salaires ou encore  une baisse des droits acquis pour le mme salaire.

Par contre il existe des cotisations patronales, payes par les entreprises, qui n'apparaissent pas sur ta feuille de paye. Elles correspondent  la part que l'entreprise doit payer pour participer au budget social de l'tat. Le CICE, augment et transform en baisse de charges prennes par Macron c'est une diminution directe de ces cotisations, cela correspond  une baisse de l'effort des entreprises pour participer  la vie de la nation et  l'quilibre des comptes. Facile de dire ensuite que l'quilibre des comptes n'est plus assur et que les salaris doivent payer plus.

----------


## Mdinoc

> Par contre il existe des cotisations patronales, payes par les entreprises, qui n'apparaissent pas sur ta feuille de paye.


Euh, les cotisations patronales apparaissent sur ma feuille de paye. Elles sont juste payes "en plus" du brut par l'entreprise, au lieu d'en tre dduites.

Sur une de mes feuilles, j'avais X de brut, dont 3/4 de X en net, et  ct la moiti de X en charges patronales (signifiant que ma bote payait au total 1.5X, donc je recevais en net la moiti du total que ma bote dboursait sur moi)

----------


## ABCIWEB

> Euh, les cotisations patronales apparaissent sur ma feuille de paye. Elles sont juste payes "en plus" du brut par l'entreprise, au lieu d'en tre dduites.


De mon ct, j'ai d'anciennes feuilles de paye sur lesquelles elles n'apparaissent pas. Cela fait longtemps que je suis en freelance, la prsentation a peut-tre chang. Enfin bon peu importe, c'est un dtail d'affichage qui ne change rien au problme. La baisse des charges pour les entreprises se rpercutent directement sur l'quilibre des comptes, et sont soit finances par les franais, soit se traduisent par une baisse de leurs prestations sociales, retraite y compris.

----------


## Marco46

> De mon ct, j'ai d'anciennes feuilles de paye sur lesquelles elles n'apparaissent pas.


Ce n'est pas normal. Ton salaire total c'est le super-brut, pas le brut. Le CICE c'est une baisse des salaires pour soi-disant permettre aux employeurs de recruter, on voit bien le rsultat a sert essentiellement  augmenter les dividendes. Le CICE c'est un transfert de richesses du travail vers le capital rien de plus.

EDIT : Pour info aprs vrification l'apparition des cotisations patronales sur les fiches de paies n'est pas obligatoire  la condition de fournir au salari un rcapitulatif des cotisations salariales en fin d'anne. Donc en gros si tu ne les as pas sur ta fiche de paie  chaque mois tu dois quand mme avoir la liste  la fin de l'anne.

EDIT2 : La prsence du superbrut est en revanche obligatoire. Donc en gros il est pas oblig de te donner le dtail  chaque mois, il peut te donner une liste  la fin de l'anne, mais tu dois connatre le salaire total vers par l'employeur (superbrut). La prsence du brut est galement obligatoire.

----------


## ABCIWEB

Vous n'avez rien de mieux  faire ? Je vous parle programmation et vous me rpondez sur le rendu  l'cran. On s'en tape du rendu, on peut bien le modifier comme vous voulez, cela ne change rien au programme. On dirait des spcialistes de la langue de bois qui se focalisent sur le superficiel pour masquer l'essentiel. L'essentiel c'est que la baisse des charges des entreprises se rpercute directement par une hausse des charges pour l'ensemble des franais ou par une baisse de leurs services. 

Et c'est bien le programme qu'applique Macron depuis le dbut de son mandat, niquer le modle social franais (sous prtexte de le sauver) pour accrotre les bnfices de ses commanditaires banquiers, multinationales et ultra riches qui rclament toujours et encore plus de bnfices. Ds la mise en place des premiers congs pays, on entendait dj les grands patrons crier  la ruine, ce n'est pas nouveau. Tant qu'on les laisse faire ils en prennent toujours plus sans aucune limite ni aucune forme de conscience ni de responsabilit, quoi qu'il en coute pour les autres et pour la plante. C'est malheureusement aussi simple que cela, et l'pisode des retraites n'est qu'un pisode de plus de la mme srie.

----------


## Marco46

> Vous n'avez rien de mieux  faire ? Je vous parle programmation et vous me rpondez sur le rendu  l'cran. On s'en tape du rendu, on peut bien le modifier comme vous voulez, cela ne change rien au programme. On dirait des spcialistes de la langue de bois qui se focalisent sur le superficiel pour masquer l'essentiel. L'essentiel c'est que la baisse des charges des entreprises se rpercute directement par une hausse des charges pour l'ensemble des franais ou par une baisse de leurs services.


Nommer correctement les choses permet de faciliter l'analyse, regardons de plus prs :

Le salari peroit un salaire super-brut. C'est une charge comptable pour l'employeur, la totalit du salaire est une charge c'est le cot du travail.

Ce super-brut se divise en deux, le salaire direct et le salaire indirect.

Le salaire indirect est compos des cotisations patronales et salariales.

Le salaire direct est le salaire net, il est directement vers au salari aprs y avoir retranch l'impt  la source, c'est son fameux pouvoir d'achat.

Les cotisations sont collectes par les URSAFF pour financer le systme social. a paie les retraites, les hpitaux, les allocations familiales, le chmage, etc ...

Donc ce salaire indirect sert  financer du service qui, s'il n'existait pas, devrait tre financ par le pouvoir d'achat du salari (son net).

Donc quand Hollande sort le CICE qui est une baisse de cotisations et qui a cot jusqu' maintenant 100 milliards d'euros, c'est 100 milliards en moins dans les caisses des retraites, des hpitaux, etc ... Le but tait de baisser le cot du travail pour amliorer la comptitivit des entreprises franaises, pour qu'elles puissent conqurir plus de marchs, dans le but d'avoir plus de commandes et donc d'embaucher les fameux un million de salaris en plus. On voit l'entourloupe.

C'est une baisse de salaire, c'est un transfert de richesse des salaris vers le patronat, donc du travail vers le capital.

Quand on pose les bons termes, l'analyse est beaucoup plus facile, c'est pas de la langue de bois !

----------


## Jipt

> Le salari peroit un salaire super-brut. [...]
> 
> Ce super-brut se divise en *deux*, le salaire *direct* et le salaire *indirect*.
> 
> Le salaire *indirect* est compos des cotisations patronales et salariales.
> 
> Le salaire *net* est directement vers au salari aprs y avoir retranch l'impt  la source, c'est son fameux pouvoir d'achat.


C'est quoi ce salaire *net*, qui apparat l ? Une autre faon de parler du salaire *direct* ?

Pour moi, le salaire *net*, c'est ce qui est vir sur mon compte en banque, dduction faite, donc, des cotisations depuis des dizaines d'annes, et de l'impt sur le revenu depuis tout rcemment.




> Donc *ce salaire* sert  financer du service qui, s'il n'existait pas, devrait tre financ par le pouvoir d'achat du salari (son net).


Lequel ? Le *net* ou le *direct* ?

----------


## Marco46

Fixed.

----------


## benjani13

Ce matin on apprend que Jean Paul Delevoye, haut commissaire aux retraites et auteur du rapport poussant vers la retraite universelle  point, a oubli de mentionner dans sa dclaration dintrt ses liens avec ... le monde de l'assurance! En effet, il est lun des administrateurs de lInstitut de formation de la profession de lassurance (Ifpass) depuis 2016.

https://www.lemonde.fr/politique/art...57_823448.html

----------


## Gunny

> Nommer correctement les choses permet de faciliter l'analyse, regardons de plus prs :
> 
> Le salari peroit un salaire super-brut. C'est une charge comptable pour l'employeur, la totalit du salaire est une charge c'est le cot du travail.
> 
> Ce super-brut se divise en deux, le salaire direct et le salaire indirect.
> 
> Le salaire indirect est compos des cotisations patronales et salariales.
> 
> Le salaire direct est le salaire net, il est directement vers au salari aprs y avoir retranch l'impt  la source, c'est son fameux pouvoir d'achat.
> ...


C'est une chose que j'aime bien au Danemark (et dans d'autres pays), le salaire que tu ngocies avec ta bote est le super-brut. Au dbut je ne pensais pas que a changeait grand chose, c'est juste toi qui paye au lieu de l'employeur. Sauf que a empche le gouvernement de faire des petits cadeaux invisibles aux entreprises en baissant les cotisations : qu'elles augmentent ou diminuent, le rsultat est exactement le mme pour l'entreprise, la diffrence se fait dans le porte-monnaie du salari. Cela tant facilit par le fait que le gouvernement ne collecte en gros que 2 types de cotisations sur les salaires (une cotisation sur le march du travail, et l'impt sur le revenu), ce qui rend les fiches de paye trs claires.

----------


## pmithrandir

@gunny, je trouve au contraire le systme francais plus intressant.
pas pour ceux qui change souvent de crmerie, mais pour ceux dans un contrat de long terme.

Comme on ngocie le brut, si on supprime des cotisations patronales, il ne change pas et on aide vraiment les entreprises.
A l'inverse, si on change les charges salariales, on ne risque pas de voir les socits rcuprer ce pourcentage sur le salaire discrtement.

En gros, ca donne
Un super brut de 1400
Un brut de 1000
Un net de 800

Si tu diminues les cotisations patronales, ton super brut passe a 1350, l'entreprise est contente.
Mais si tu diminues les charges salariales, c'est bien le salari qui aura 850, et non l'entreprise qui se les mettra dans la poche.


@virginieh
Pour l'impact sur la retraite, je pense que si on prend en comptes 1 euro = n point, je peux encore compenser avec le nouveau systme les annes sans par des annes bien meilleures. Plus on vacue les annuits pour ne regarder que l'argent, plus a m'arrange.

----------


## Jon Shannow

Des nouvelles (en dessins  :;): ) de la Macronie face  cette rforme "populaire" des retraites.



Et 



et puis...

----------


## fredoche

terrible Jon  ::mouarf1:: 



> Ce matin on apprend que Jean Paul Delevoye, haut commissaire aux retraites et auteur du rapport poussant vers la retraite universelle  point, a oubli de mentionner dans sa dclaration dintrt ses liens avec ... le monde de l'assurance! En effet, il est lun des administrateurs de lInstitut de formation de la profession de lassurance (Ifpass) depuis 2016.
> 
> https://www.lemonde.fr/politique/art...57_823448.html


bnvole, oubli, on se fout de la gueule de qui encore ... 70 millions de crtins bien sur 
Un lobbyiste, retourneur de veste patent, ces gens me dgoutent




> C'est une chose que j'aime bien au Danemark (et dans d'autres pays), le salaire que tu ngocies avec ta bote est le super-brut. Au dbut je ne pensais pas que a changeait grand chose, c'est juste toi qui paye au lieu de l'employeur. Sauf que a empche le gouvernement de faire des petits cadeaux invisibles aux entreprises en baissant les cotisations : qu'elles augmentent ou diminuent, le rsultat est exactement le mme pour l'entreprise, la diffrence se fait dans le porte-monnaie du salari. Cela tant facilit par le fait que le gouvernement ne collecte en gros que 2 types de cotisations sur les salaires (une cotisation sur le march du travail, et l'impt sur le revenu), ce qui rend les fiches de paye trs claires.


Ca m'chappe un peu
Cependant il y a un truc indiscutable, c'est ce systme ou tu n'as qu'une ligne de cotisation, et une ligne pour l'impt. C'est la mme chose en Belgique, et franchement plutt que de tirer dans tous les sens avec X caisses qui ramassent toutes leurs pcules, et une feuille de paie on ne peut plus obscure qui rgale les cabinets comptables, on ferait bien de s'en inspirer.
Un seul taux de cotisation pour tous. 
Un seul organisme qui collecte et rpartit ensuite

Moins de fraudes (donc on peut se demander pourquoi nous on maintient a ?)
Moins de cabinets, officines, directions et administrations, tous ces endroits bourrs de directeurs, secrtaires , comits... O on place plein de gens pour grailler goulument et pantoufler sec



> @gunny, je trouve au contraire le systme francais plus intressant.
> pas pour ceux qui change souvent de crmerie, mais pour ceux dans un contrat de long terme.
> 
> Comme on ngocie le brut, si on supprime des cotisations patronales, il ne change pas et on aide vraiment les entreprises.
> A l'inverse, si on change les charges salariales, on ne risque pas de voir les socits rcuprer ce pourcentage sur le salaire discrtement.
> 
> En gros, ca donne
> Un super brut de 1400
> Un brut de 1000
> ...


Quel intrt stp ?
Un seul taux, tu le diminues ou tu l'augmentes, c'est clair pour tout le monde. 
Le systme franais participe juste de l'obscurantisme qui permet des trafics en tous genres et de maintenir ceux qui n'ont pas un diplome de comptable dans l'ignorance.
C'est juste bon  enfumer les gens. De l'embrouille institutionnalise

----------


## xXxNeWgEnErAtIoN

Les gens s'tonnent d'avoir moins de retraite que de salaire, mais on oublie une chose, un retrait ne produit pas de richesse, c'est juste un cot pour la socit.

Les retraits depuis que a existe sont des privilgis et des gnrations qui ont pourrie la plante et qui maintenant vont pourrir les gnrations futures.

Ces gnrations font partie des pires que l'humanit ne connatra sans doute jamais.

----------


## Gunny

> @gunny, je trouve au contraire le systme francais plus intressant.
> pas pour ceux qui change souvent de crmerie, mais pour ceux dans un contrat de long terme.
> 
> Comme on ngocie le brut, si on supprime des cotisations patronales, il ne change pas et on aide vraiment les entreprises.
> A l'inverse, si on change les charges salariales, on ne risque pas de voir les socits rcuprer ce pourcentage sur le salaire discrtement.
> 
> En gros, ca donne
> Un super brut de 1400
> Un brut de 1000
> ...


Je trouve a personnellement plus compliqu, et dpendant de la bonne volont  la fois des entreprises et du gouvernement... Ma confiance y est personnellement relativement rode.

Ngocier sur le super brut, c'est aussi plus de simplicit pour les entreprises : il n'y a pas d'inconnues au niveau du budget. Quel que soit le gouvernement, tu sais que tu vas payer X en salaires. Cela empche aussi la tentation de lobbying des entreprises pour diminuer le cot du march du travail, car a ne change rien. C'est plus direct et plus transparent pour tout le monde.
En thorie c'est un systme  double tranchant pour les salaris, car ils peuvent y gagner ou y perdre, mais en pratique le taux est rarement chang (impacter le pouvoir d'achat du pays entier n'est pas une dcision qui se prend  la lgre).

Ceci dit je rejoins fredoche sur le fait que la complexit du systme est probablement la plus grosse source de friction et d'opacit.

----------


## Ryu2000

> en dessins


Personnellement je trouve qu'il y a trop de dessins d'Allan Barte ici et qu'ils sont gnralement trs fade et consensuel.




> un retrait ne produit pas de richesse, c'est juste un cot pour la socit.


Ils mritent de toucher une retraite, certains on boss pendant 41 ans  l'usine, ils ont cotis toute leur vie.




> Les retraits depuis que a existe sont des privilgis et des gnrations qui ont pourrie la plante et qui maintenant vont pourrir les gnrations futures.


Ceux qui polluent le plus ce sont les jeunes d'aujourd'hui :
- certains changent de smartphone souvent
- ils ont gnralement des pc portable, des tablettes, certains sont assez con pour acheter des objets connects (enceinte connecte, lumire connect, ou n'importe quel gadget)
- certains prennent l'avion
- certains vont dans des cafs Starbucks (qui polluent beaucoup)
- ils importent plus de produits des USA et de Chine
- ils se font livrer plus de produits
- ils consomment plus

Alors que ceux qui sont n en 1950 et qui ont 75 aujourd'hui, on beaucoup moins consomm, quand ils achetaient un four, un rfrigrateur, une tlvision, a durait des dcennies. (lobsolescence programme tait moins forte  l'poque, Obsolescence programme : la dure de vie des lave-linge baisse)
La plupart des retraits sont ns en 1957 ou avant, du coup pendant leur vie ils n'ont pas trop gaspill, ils n'allaient pas au fast food prendre un menu  emporter, ils n'allaient pas au Starbucks, etc.




> Ces gnrations font partie des pires que l'humanit ne connatra sans doute jamais.


Les pires a doit tre les gens qui sont n dans les anne 1980/1990, parce qu'ils consomment trop. (et ils sont plus nombreux que les types n en 1940/1950/1960/1970)

Critiquer les vieux c'est bte, parce qu'on risque tous de devenir vieux (si on ne meurt pas avant) et donc a rappelle le scnario du film Battle Royal 2, qui est trs mauvais compar au premier (dans ce film des jeunes dtestent tous les adultes).

----------


## xXxNeWgEnErAtIoN

Les vieux sont une plaie c'est pas nouveau, la gnration 68 quoi et tout ce qui s'en suit

----------


## MABROUKI

> Les gens s'tonnent d'avoir moins de retraite que de salaire, mais on oublie une chose, un retrait ne produit pas de richesse, c'est juste un cot pour la socit.
> 
> Les retraits depuis que a existe sont des privilgis et des gnrations qui ont pourrie la plante et qui maintenant vont pourrir les gnrations futures.
> 
> Ces gnrations font partie des pires que l'humanit ne connatra sans doute jamais.


En clair tu es victime d'une illusion "d'optique temporelle".
En marchant sur tes pas l' idal serait de percevoir une pension de retraite  20 ans , et de voyager  travers le monde en se gaussant des trimeurs..qui produisent de la richesse...
Le temps  ,cousin pun de la  faucheuse,produit des illusions comparables  celle du rv

----------


## Phiphi41

> Les vieux sont une plaie c'est pas nouveau, la gnration 68 quoi et tout ce qui s'en suit


Donc arriv  l'ge de la retraite tu te supprimes pour viter d'tre une charge de la socit.

----------


## pmithrandir

> Quel intrt stp ?
> Un seul taux, tu le diminues ou tu l'augmentes, c'est clair pour tout le monde. 
> Le systme franais participe juste de l'obscurantisme qui permet des trafics en tous genres et de maintenir ceux qui n'ont pas un diplome de comptable dans l'ignorance.
> C'est juste bon  enfumer les gens. De l'embrouille institutionnalise


L'intret, c'est de pouvoir agir plus prcisement.

Si tu as un seul taux, que le gouvernement baisse, tu peux etre sur que peu de salaris en verront la couleur. Ca sera uniquement un cadeau aux socits. On ne peut donc jouer que sur les marges des entreprises.

Avec le double systme, tu peux galement diminuer les cotisations salariales, qui ne sont pas accessible pour un employeur. Ca veut dire que tu peux jouer sur le pouvoir d'achat direct des personnes. Sans intermdiaires qui se servent au passage.

Pour les salaires important, ca vient souvent avec un rquilibrage(un vol quoi...) des socits qui disent : "tu as dj eu ton augmentation de net..."

Mais pour un smicard, c'est non ngociable, donc un salaire net qui monte a coup sur.

Cette capacit de jouer soitsur la solidit financire des entreprises, soit sur celle des citoyen me semble plutot ingnieuse.

----------


## Ryu2000

> la gnration 68 quoi et tout ce qui s'en suit


Ceux qui ont plus ou moins l'ge de Daniel Cohn-Bendit ne sont pas tous autant cram que lui...
Les jeunes d'aujourd'hui sont plus chiant, ils sont hyper fragile, un rien les choquent, il y a une minorit bruyante qui s'offusque pour un rien : fministe hardcore, LGBT extrmiste, pro migrants, etc.

C'est bizarre d'en vouloir autant aux retraits...
La blague standard : tes parents ou grand parents te maltraitaient quand tu tais petit ou comment a se passe ?




> arriv  l'ge de la retraite tu te supprimes


Les partis au pouvoir (PS/UMP/LREM) vont lgaliser l'euthanasie, les vieux auront des facilits pour se suicider.

Journe de prvention du suicide : ces seniors qui se tuent dans lindiffrence



> Alors, pourquoi ces seniors en souffrance ne suscitent-ils pas le mme intrt que leurs cadets ? Avant 2014, il nexistait mme aucun livre sur le sujet.  Certains sociologues considrent quil y a une  haine des vieux , enchane Romain Pager.  la tl, dans les lieux publics, on ne voudrait voir que des gens jeunes et beaux. Aujourdhui, on ne veut plus savoir que lon va mourir et les personnes ges nous prouvent le contraire.


===
C'est bien jolie de se faire du soucis pour les retraites, mais il y a problme plus grave : *les jeunes n'ont pas de boulot*, la situation ne fera qu'empirer il y aura de moins en moins de job.
La crise alimente la crise :
 ::fleche::  pas de travail  ::fleche::  pas de revenu  ::fleche::  pas de consommation  ::fleche::  des jobs sont supprims

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Moins de fraudes (donc on peut se demander pourquoi nous on maintient a ?)
> Moins de cabinets, officines, directions et administrations, tous ces endroits bourrs de directeurs, secrtaires , comits... O on place plein de gens pour grailler goulument et pantoufler sec


Ben, tu donnes directement la rponse  ta question...
Q : pourquoi nous on maintient a ?
R : endroits bourrs de directeurs, secrtaires , comits... O on place plein de gens pour grailler goulument et pantoufler sec 

CQFD !  :+1: 




> Personnellement je trouve qu'il y a trop de dessins d'Allan Barte ici et qu'ils sont gnralement trs fade et consensuel.


Moi, je trouve qu'il y a trop d'interventions de Ryu, qui sont gnralement stupides, redondantes, sans intrt et s'apparentent  du troll, et contradictoires. 
Mais, c'est comme a, je ne peux rien y faire.





> L'intret, c'est de pouvoir agir plus prcisement.
> 
> Si tu as un seul taux, que le gouvernement baisse, tu peux etre sur que peu de salaris en verront la couleur. Ca sera uniquement un cadeau aux socits. On ne peut donc jouer que sur les marges des entreprises.
> 
> Avec le double systme, tu peux galement diminuer les cotisations salariales, qui ne sont pas accessible pour un employeur. Ca veut dire que tu peux jouer sur le pouvoir d'achat direct des personnes. Sans intermdiaires qui se servent au passage.
> 
> Pour les salaires important, ca vient souvent avec un rquilibrage(un vol quoi...) des socits qui disent : "tu as dj eu ton augmentation de net..."
> 
> Mais pour un smicard, c'est non ngociable, donc un salaire net qui monte a coup sur.
> ...


Sauf que, dans la ralit, c'est toujours le salari qui pait la note ! Puisque c'est son salaire qui baisse dans les deux cas. Dans le premier (cotisations dites patronales), c'est un cadeau direct fait aux entreprises (cas du CICE, par exemple), dans l'autre, c'est une perte de services pour les employs, qui ne s'en rendent mme pas compte.

Ce systme ne permet qu'une chose : entretenir le flou sur la rmunration des salaris. Aujourd'hui, si tu interroges des salaris, combien vont te dire que le patron paie des charges sur ton salaire ? Une bonne grosse majorit. Alors que dans la ralit, c'est leur salaire qui est impact, et rien d'autre !

----------


## halaster08

> Moi, je trouve qu'il y a trop d'interventions de Ryu, qui sont gnralement stupides, redondantes, sans intrt et s'apparentent  du troll, et contradictoires. 
> Mais, c'est comme a, je ne peux rien y faire.


+10000

----------


## pmithrandir

Jon, ton discours est volontairement ambigu. tu parles tantt de baisse des charges, tantt de perte de service.

Que la baisse de charge soit cot employeur ou salari, elle quivaut indirectement  une baisse de service puisque l'on finance moins l'tat ou ses agences.
Mais dans un cas, cette baisse va dans les caisses de l'entreprise, dans l'autre elle bonifie son salaire net.

Le ressenti n'est pas le mme quand mme.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Jon, ton discours est volontairement ambigu. tu parles tantt de baisse des charges, tantt de perte de service.
> 
> Que la baisse de charge soit cot employeur ou salari, elle quivaut indirectement  une baisse de service puisque l'on finance moins l'tat ou ses agences.
> Mais dans un cas, cette baisse va dans les caisses de l'entreprise, dans l'autre elle bonifie son salaire net.
> 
> Le ressenti n'est pas le mme quand mme.


Le ressenti est diffrent parce que les gens ne savent pas de quoi il retourne. Si on leur disait clairement : "On va baisser les charges patronales, donc votre salaire super brut, afin d'augmenter les dividendes des actionnaires et/ou les bnfices des entreprises, et par consquent, a va diminuer les rentres d'argent des caisses de la scu/chomage/retraite, et donc, finalement c'est vous qui l'aurez dans le c** !"

Tu crois vraiment que le ressenti changerait ?  ::zoubi::

----------


## pmithrandir

je pense que les gens en sont deja conscient.

Quand on diminue les charges patronales, le gvt dis mme que c'est pour reconstituer les marges.
Tandis qu'autrement ils parlent de pouvoir d'achat.

Le tout tant a chaque fois, et nous sommes d'accord la dessus, de sacrifier un peu de nos services communs pour le redistribuer a d'autres... mais la on rentre dans les dcisions politiques. Je n'approuve pas, mais bon, la France vote en ce sens depuis longtemps et j'en profite pas mal.

----------


## Marco46

> je pense que les gens en sont deja conscient.


Je ne pense pas que les gens ont bien compris que le CICE c'est 20 milliards de salaire en moins chaque anne. Quand tu vois l'impact de la suppression de l'impt sur la fortune qui reprsente 4 fois moins d'argent a laisse perplexe.

----------


## xXxNeWgEnErAtIoN

> Donc arriv  l'ge de la retraite tu te supprimes pour viter d'tre une charge de la socit.


Bah non je continue  bosser je suis pas un tire au flan

----------


## MABROUKI

> Sauf que, dans la ralit, c'est toujours le salari qui pait la note ! Puisque c'est son salaire qui baisse dans les deux cas. Dans le premier (cotisations dites patronales), c'est un cadeau direct fait aux entreprises (cas du CICE, par exemple), dans l'autre, c'est une perte de services pour les employs, qui ne s'en rendent mme pas compte.
> 
> Ce systme ne permet qu'une chose : entretenir le flou sur la rmunration des salaris. Aujourd'hui, si tu interroges des salaris, combien vont te dire que le patron paie des charges sur ton salaire ? Une bonne grosse majorit. Alors que dans la ralit, c'est leur salaire qui est impact, et rien d'autre !


Il fut un temps ,pas lointain , ctait les "patrons" qui se battaient pour avoir des employs  ,et les employs n'avaient aucun souci pour leur avenir: les charges salariales taient "patronales " y compris leurs cotisations de "retraite", ctait le bon vieux temps de l'esclavage et du servage ,et on ne craignait gure ce que nous appelons le maudit chmage ,les "patrons" n'ayant jamais eu la  diabolique & saugrenue ide de  se dbarrasser de leurs esclaves ou serfs sauf  les changer  ou vendre  d'autres "patrons".
Las  les temps ont chang ,la roue de l'histoire a tourne de nos jours ,les "patrons" s'attachent plus  leur portefeuille qu' leurs  esclaves ou serfs ,et ces derniers perdus & gars ne trouvent mme pas   se "louer", pour  se procurer le minimum de "charges salariales 'sic).
Et  dire  qu'il y en a qui commmorent l'abolition de lesclavage comme une libration ,qui est une libration  des "patrons" en fait et un asservissement du plus grand nombre pire que l'esclavage gyptien ou grec.

----------


## fredoche

pour ceux qui baragouinent un peu l'anglais: 



Sinon il y a moyen d'avoir les sous-titres en franais avec la traduction automatique

----------


## xXxNeWgEnErAtIoN

> Il fut un temps ,pas lointain , ctait les "patrons" qui se battaient pour avoir des employs  ,et les employs n'avaient aucun souci pour leur avenir: les charges salariales taient "patronales " y compris leurs cotisations de "retraite", ctait le bon vieux temps de l'esclavage et du servage ,et on ne craignait gure ce que nous appelons le maudit chmage ,les "patrons" n'ayant jamais eu la  diabolique & saugrenue ide de  se dbarrasser de leurs esclaves ou serfs sauf  les changer  ou vendre  d'autres "patrons".
> Las  les temps ont chang ,la roue de l'histoire a tourne de nos jours ,les "patrons" s'attachent plus  leur portefeuille qu' leurs  esclaves ou serfs ,et ces derniers perdus & gars ne trouvent mme pas   se "louer", pour  se procurer le minimum de "charges salariales 'sic).
> Et  dire  qu'il y en a qui commmorent l'abolition de lesclavage comme une libration ,qui est une libration  des "patrons" en fait et un asservissement du plus grand nombre pire que l'esclavage gyptien ou grec.


Si t'es pas content t'as qu' devenir patron.

----------


## Phiphi41

> Bah non je continue  bosser je suis pas un tire au flan


Donc pour toi tous les retraits sont des tirs au flancs.

----------


## fredinkan

> Bah non je continue  bosser je suis pas un tire au flan


vas-y
dit nous juste ton ge, pour rire ...

----------


## Ryu2000

Dans le futur avoir un job sera un privilge.
Bon courage pour trouver un travail  74 ans. (dj qu' 25 c'est compliqu...)
Taux bas : Christine Lagarde privilgie l'emploi  l'pargne



> Est-ce qu'on aurait pas aujourd'hui une situation avec beaucoup plus de chmage, avec une croissance encore plus rduite, et est-ce qu'on a pas finalement bien fait d'arbitrer en faveur de l'emploi, de la croissance, plutt qu'en faveur de la protection des pargnants?, a dclar celle qui va succder vendredi  Mario Draghi.
> 
> *On sera plus content d'avoir un emploi plutt que d'avoir une pargne protge*, a-t-elle assur. Je pense que c'est dans cet esprit-l que les politiques montaires ont t dtermines par mes prdcesseurs, et je pense que c'est assez salutaire comme choix, a-t-elle ajout. Mais je ne vais pas m'exprimer sur la politique montaire qui sera dcide sous ma prsidence tant que je n'aurai pas eu le temps, les ressources et les donnes permettant, ensemble, de dfinir cette politique, a prcis Christine Lagarde.


Le taux de chmage des jeunes en Europe



> En avril 2019, plus de 14% des jeunes Europens sont sans emploi dans l'Union  europenne. Les taux de chmage des moins de 25 ans demeurent bien plus levs que ceux du reste de la population.


Regardez les taux en Italie, Espagne, Grce, c'est ce qui nous attend.

----------


## pmithrandir

> Je ne pense pas que les gens ont bien compris que le CICE c'est 20 milliards de salaire en moins chaque anne. Quand tu vois l'impact de la suppression de l'impt sur la fortune qui reprsente 4 fois moins d'argent a laisse perplexe.


En mme temps, le CICE, ce n'est pas 20 Milliard de salaire en moins, c'est 20 milliard de richesse cre redirige de la caisse commune vers les actionnaires.

Je trouve ca aussi dtestable que toi, mais justement, ca ne touche pas au salaire des gens. Presque mme l'inverse puisque certaines socits qui taient en difficult ont pu faire face et accorder des salaires plus intressant quand elles le voulaient.
(en tout cas, le CICE n'a baiss aucun salaire).

Et on ne peut pas non plus assimiler richesse dtourne a salariat manquant parce que ces 20 milliards sont aussi donn par les chmeurs, les retraits, les chefs d'entreprises, etc... bref tout ceux qui de prs ou de loin son pourvoyeur a la caisse commune.

----------


## Marco46

> En mme temps, le CICE, ce n'est pas 20 Milliard de salaire en moins, c'est 20 milliard de richesse cre redirige de la caisse commune vers les actionnaires.


Il faut que je te rexplique ce que c'est qu'un salaire ?

----------


## fredoche

> En mme temps, le CICE, ce n'est pas 20 Milliard de salaire en moins, c'est 20 milliard de richesse cre redirige de la caisse commune vers les actionnaires.
> 
> Je trouve ca aussi dtestable que toi, mais justement, ca ne touche pas au salaire des gens. Presque mme l'inverse puisque certaines socits qui taient en difficult ont pu faire face et accorder des salaires plus intressant quand elles le voulaient.
> (en tout cas, le CICE n'a baiss aucun salaire).
> 
> Et on ne peut pas non plus assimiler richesse dtourne a salariat manquant parce que ces 20 milliards sont aussi donn par les chmeurs, les retraits, les chefs d'entreprises, etc... bref tout ceux qui de prs ou de loin son pourvoyeur a la caisse commune.


Puisque tu es capable de rflchir, rflchis...
C'est 20 milliards qui sortent du nant ?
Ils ont t produits peut-tre non ? Ils vont o ? O ne vont-ils pas ?

*Qui produit de la richesse ici* ? dans ce monde ? dans ce pays ? les retraits ? les PDG avec leur petites mains ? les chmeurs ?

Un salaire qui n'augmente pas, et mme avec cette fameuse _inflation officielle_ minimale, c'est un salaire qui diminue... Tu es au courant de a ? Un salaire non indx, c'est un salaire qui diminue.

En fait vous tes nombreux  tre gavs de propagande et de bullshit conomique.

Regarde la vido que j'ai post, tu dois parler anglais puisque tu as boss en Irlande. Le gars va t'expliquer trs trs simplement.

----------


## xXxNeWgEnErAtIoN

> vas-y
> dit nous juste ton ge, pour rire ...


18 ans et donc ?

----------


## Phiphi41

> 18 ans et donc ?


Et chef de projet MOA  ::ptdr:: 

Travail 40 ans comme couvreur, et on verra aprs si tu n'as pas mrit la retraite.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> 18 ans et donc ?


Tiens, sur ton profil c'est indiqu 27 ans...  ::?: 

Tu n'as vraiment aucune crdibilit. Je me dis que mme ton job indiqu sur le forum doit tre bidon. 

Nous avons un nouveau troll

----------


## pmithrandir

Marco et fredoche, je suis dsol, mais je maintiens.
L'affirmation disant que les 20 milliards sont du salaire en moins est fausse.

les 20 milliards, c'est une partie de la richesse nationale gnr chaque ane qui tait redistribue aux habitants sous formes de services publics et qui aujourd'hui est all dan les poches de actionnaires.

Mais c'est bien de l'argent commun, bien au dela des seuls salaris.

Tous le monde  perdu un peu dans cette affaire, 
 - l'employ qui perds le financement de service qu'il utilise
 - le gamin qui n'a plus les infrastructures qui tait finances par cet argent
 - le retrait qui voit les services publics se casser la gueule
....
Les seuls qui y ont gagn, c'est les patron / actionnaires.

C'est l'assimilation au salaire que je conteste, pas le fait que cet argent ai disparu de nos poches.


Aprs, je me garde bien de juger i cette dcision tait la bonne ou pas, je ne connais pas assez ce dispositif pour en valuer le ratio couts/bnfices.
D'exprience, je dirai qu'on est perdant mme de ce point de vu la. 


Mais bon, soyons srieux un moment... la gauche n'a pas prsent de programme qui tient la route depuis combien de temps ? Le parti qui l'incarnait a t aval par une doctrine librale sans redistribution depuis longtemps, et mme le front de gauche n'a pas les moyens de prendre le pouvoir parce qu'ils sont pour le coup trop dogmatique dans leur discours.


Un vrai programme de gauche, c'est de dire : 
 - la scurit sociale rembourse tous les soins pour tous, pas besoin d'une mutuelle qui oigne selon ton niveau de richesse
 - les charges sociales sont la pour financer notre systme d'assurance collective, donc on n'autorise jamais un dficit
 - Un btiment devra toujours tre construit avec une optique de diminution des couts d'entretien, optique qui devra tre chiffre et garantie par l'architecte
 - Les financements  l'enseignement priv n'ont pas de sens, le public doit investir dans le public.
 - On doit fournir des coles pour atteindre un maximum de 25 enfants par salle de classe, quelque soit l'age.(maternelle au lyce) et biens sur les profs qui vont dedans.
 - Tout citoyen doit avoir  moins de 30km de son domicile une prsence de l'tat lui permettant de : 
--> faire ses dmarches administratives (tat civil, lections)
--> interagir avec la police
--> poster un courrier
--> contacter la caf, l'assurance maladie, ..
 - Chaque groupe de citoyen de plus de 10 foyers fiscaux situ dans un rayon de 5 km doit tre connect  une connexion haut dbit
 - La redistribution des richesses est encourage pour mieux financer les familles et moins la rente.
...


Vous voyez vraiment ce genre de programme en France ? Moi pas. 
On passe notre temps  taper sur les riches ou les patrons, mais pas a remettre en question les principes fondamentaux qui aujourd'hui donnent de plus en plus au priv des comptences de l'tat ncessaires  tous.

----------


## xXxNeWgEnErAtIoN

> Tiens, sur ton profil c'est indiqu 27 ans... 
> 
> Tu n'as vraiment aucune crdibilit. Je me dis que mme ton job indiqu sur le forum doit tre bidon. 
> 
> Nous avons un nouveau troll



J'ai bien l'ge et la fonction mentionns dans mon profil.

----------


## Pod44v2

> *18* ans et donc ?





> J'ai bien l'ge et la fonction mentionns dans mon profil.


* regarde son profil *




> Date de naissance06 juin 1992 (*27*)


J'imagine que tu as l'air plus jeune que tu l'es grace  ton non prise de vaccins  ::aie::

----------


## Jon Shannow

Bon, des dessins rien que pour Ryu...  :;): 


Et comme Ryu n'aime pas les dessins d'Allan Barte


Et comme j'en ai rien  f****e de ce que pense Ryu  ::mouarf::

----------


## pmithrandir

Ce qui membte vraiment dans cette discussion, c'est que l'on juge le systme et ses finalits ensemble.

Le systme de point, n'est a mon sens pas plus bte qu'un autre.
Et il autorise bien toutes les valeurs de points.

La question est donc assez peu de savoir quelle sera le montant de la pension, mais de crer un systme universel, donc normalement plus simple et moins gnrateur de conflit entre la population (quand on a tous la mme chose, c'est plus difficile de trouver des boucs missaires)

Aprs, ca sera bien  nous a travers des lections de voter pour mettre au pouvoir celui qui mettra la bonne valeur au point qui nous permettra de vivre dcemment.


Pire, je dirai que cette rforme me parait plus de gauche que de droite, puisque la gauche a normalement dans son essence de lisser les diffrences pour diminuer les effets de la rente. Ici, on a bien des rentes en fonction des mtiers(ou pire des entreprises) pour lesquelles on a travaill. Donc je n'arrive pas  voir comment des gens de gauche peuvent justifier ces diffrences entre citoyens.

Qu'on parle de pouvoir d'achat, je veux bien, mais le systme en lui mme... je ne comprends pas.


Et oui, quand le gauche est au pouvoir, les assurances prives sont un moyens de maintenir la diffrence de classe pour les plus riches. 
La premire arnaque, c'est de l'accepter. La seconde c'est de le financer  travers des crdits d'impots.

----------


## ABCIWEB

> Nommer correctement les choses permet de faciliter l'analyse, regardons de plus prs ...


Je ne parlais pas de cela... Je parlais de la remarque de Mdinoc concernant l'inscription ou non des charges patronales sur les bulletins de salaire. Et je n'ai pas compris pourquoi tu prouvais le besoin de dvelopper ce point de dtail qui n'a aucun rapport avec le fait que nous devons payer les cadeaux du CICE par une baisse des prestations pour l'ensemble des franais, ou par une hausse de leurs cotisations  services quivalents, et cela se rpercute galement sur leurs droits  la retraite.

Je ne dis pas qu'on le fait toujours exprs, mais le fait de se concentrer sur un point de dtail sans importance pour faire diversion est trs employ dans la communication. Genre on peut discuter la place d'une virgule pour laisser penser que tout le reste de la communication est critiquable. Il suffit d'apporter une contradiction dcale, finalement sans intrt mais qui suffit pour engendrer le doute. C'est souvent employ pour critiquer des messages dont il est difficile de contester le fond mais dont on aimerait nanmoins amoindrir la porte. 




> Les vieux sont une plaie c'est pas nouveau...


Oui t'as ben raison mon brav, et comme disait Coluche: "on devrait tous les tuer  la naissance"  ::lol::

----------


## Invit

> Ce qui membte vraiment dans cette discussion, c'est que l'on juge le systme et ses finalits ensemble.


Parce que le systme est conu pour poursuivre une finalit dtermine  l'avance  savoir dpenser moins d'argent dans les retraites, si j'ai bien suivi les propos confus avancs par le gouvernement, puisqu'il ne semble pas tre question d'augmenter les cotisations.




> La question est donc assez peu de savoir quelle sera le montant de la pension, mais de crer un systme universel, donc normalement plus simple et moins gnrateur de conflit entre la population (quand on a tous la mme chose, c'est plus difficile de trouver des boucs missaires)


Oui et non. Il faudrait pour bien faire ajouter un tas de spcificits  ce systme universel. 
Les spcificits de certains mtiers : en particulier les mtiers physiquement difficilesLes spcificits de certaines personnes : on peut raisonnablement prvoir qu'un certain nombre de personnes seront peut-tre malades  60 ans, dans certains cas il serait plus confortable et pour eux, et pour les caisses publiques, de leur donner une retraite anticipe  taux pleinLes spcificits de certains parcours : sauf si on veut s'acharner  demander un septuagnaire de chercher du travail s'il a eu une carrire professionnelle sporadique par le pass. 






> Aprs, ca sera bien  nous a travers des lections de voter pour mettre au pouvoir celui qui mettra la bonne valeur au point qui nous permettra de vivre dcemment.


D'accord, mais comme tu l'as dit toi-mme, en l'absence de programme srieux




> Pire, je dirai que cette rforme me parait plus de gauche que de droite, puisque la gauche a normalement dans son essence de lisser les diffrences pour diminuer les effets de la rente. Ici, on a bien des rentes en fonction des mtiers(ou pire des entreprises) pour lesquelles on a travaill. Donc je n'arrive pas  voir comment des gens de gauche peuvent justifier ces diffrences entre citoyens.


Pour les rentes en elles-mmes, je suis plutt d'accord. Aprs, il y a la question pineuse du maintien du niveau de vie. Mais l, rien n'empche les hauts revenus de se constituer une caisse eux-mme. Aprs tout, ils ont un haut niveau de vie.  partir du moment o il est bien tabli que la rente est de mettons 1800 net max./mois, pas de surprise. Mais le chmage est aussi bas sur ce mode de fonctionnement, ainsi que certaines allocations de la CAF si mes souvenirs sont exacts (et non obsoltes). 
Par contre, pour l'ge de dpart, je trouve a parfaitement justifi. Moi, je travaille selon des horaires fixes, je suis peu soumise au stress, je ne me flingue pas la sant. Je trouve donc normal de cotiser plus longtemps pour que d'autres puissent s'arrter plus tt.

----------


## ABCIWEB

> La question est donc assez peu de savoir quelle sera le montant de la pension, mais de crer un systme universel


Ben oui c'est limpide, peu importe le montant de la retraite, le plus important c'est que tout le monde soit dans le merdier et que personne n'y rchappe. C'est pile poil le discours des nolibraux.




> Qu'on parle de pouvoir d'achat, je veux bien, mais le systme en lui mme... je ne comprends pas.


Tu ne comprends pas qu'on critique un systme qui diminue le pouvoir d'achat ?  A ce compte l, il doit y avoir beaucoup de choses que tu ne comprends pas...




> Aprs, ca sera bien  nous a travers des lections de voter pour mettre au pouvoir celui qui mettra la bonne valeur au point qui nous permettra de vivre dcemment.


 Non mais tu rigoles ? Et suite  une nime baisse des charges sur les entreprises tout aussi "indispensable et profitable" que les prcdentes - souvenez-vous de Pierre Gattaz et de son pin's 1 million d'emplois - on viendra nous dire que la valeur du point doit encore baisser. 

Par ailleurs, les programmes prsidentiels sont suffisamment vagues pour que les politiques puissent les interprter n'importe comment. Les promesses  n'engagent que les lecteurs qui y croient comme disait ironiquement Charles Pasqua. On l'a bien constat avec le banquier Macron qui se disait  la fois libral et social et dont la politique sociale n'est finalement soutenue que par des tirs de LBD.




> la gauche n'a pas prsent de programme qui tient la route depuis combien de temps ?... et mme le front de gauche n'a pas les moyens de prendre le pouvoir parce qu'ils sont pour le coup trop dogmatique dans leur discours.


Je ne connais pas tous les dtails de leur programme, mais je ne me souviens pas d'un discours trop dogmatique. Tu peux donner un exemple ?




> On passe notre temps  taper sur les riches ou les patrons, mais pas a remettre en question les principes fondamentaux qui aujourd'hui donnent de plus en plus au priv des comptences de l'tat ncessaires  tous.


C'est ton interprtation. Mais si tu me lis bien (moi ou un autre), je ne tape pas sur les riches ou sur les patrons, mais sur les gouvernements et politiciens qui accordent toujours plus d'avantages et de dductions fiscales aux ultra-riches et aux multinationales comme l'a fait Macron depuis le dbut de son mandat. Je ne suis pas contre le patronat ni contre les riches, ce sont les excs qui me drangent. 

La grande majorit des PMI/PME, artisans et commerants n'ont que des miettes par rapport au montant total des dductions fiscales en grande partie captes par les plus grosses entreprises qui n'en ont pas un rel besoin. Sans compter que ces grandes entreprises ont des armes de fiscalistes qui leur permettent d'obtenir le maximum, sans oublier les optimisations fiscales qui s'apparentent plus  de la fraude qu' une optimisation. Mais l encore on ne peut pas leur reprocher d'utiliser tous les moyens lgaux pour accrotre leurs bnfices. Les responsables directs sont donc les politiciens qui permettent ces dysfonctionnements et font perdurer ce systme.

----------


## xXxNeWgEnErAtIoN

Tous ceux contre la rforme sont soit de gauche soit des vieux gostes.

Faudrait un peu penser aux gnrations futures et pas seulement  vous.

----------


## ABCIWEB

> Tous ceux contre la rforme sont soit de gauche soit des vieux gostes.
> Faudrait un peu penser aux gnrations futures et pas seulement  vous.


Dans le manuel du parfait petit macroniste, on ne parle pas de gauche, on parle de communistes rouges le couteau entre les dents, pour faire bien peur. Quant  penser que Macron se soucie rellement des gnrations futures... on connait d'avance ses recommandations, genre: "t'as qu' traverser la rue pour trouver un job mieux pay et te constituer un capital pour la retraite, et basta".

----------


## xXxNeWgEnErAtIoN

En mme temps il a raison, du boulot il y en a mais bon quand faut se lever  4h du mat pour bosser en usine ya plus personne.

Le guignol  qui il a dit a n'avait toujours rien trouv des mois aprs ce passage,  le problme c'est lui et pas Macron.

Dans les usines ya du boulot, c'est pas un travail facile mais s'en est un.

----------


## bombseb

> En mme temps il a raison, du boulot il y en a mais bon quand faut se lever  4h du mat pour bosser en usine ya plus personne.


Dixit le mec pay  poser son Q devant un cran

----------


## xXxNeWgEnErAtIoN

Et alors ? J'ai dj boss en usine et si je devais y retourner pour gagner ma crote je n'hsiterai pas.

Mais bon la majorit des franais sont des tire-au-flanc, a leur fait bizarre quand des gens bossent dur.

----------


## DevTroglodyte

> En mme temps il a raison, du boulot il y en a mais bon quand faut se lever  4h du mat pour bosser en usine ya plus personne.
> 
> Le guignol  qui il a dit a n'avait toujours rien trouv des mois aprs ce passage,  le problme c'est lui et pas Macron.
> 
> Dans les usines ya du boulot, c'est pas un travail facile mais s'en est un.


Tu parles des usines qui ont t dlocalises en Roumanie ?

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Tu parles des usines qui ont t dlocalises en Roumanie ?


Je pense que l o on en est avec ce type, la rgle est : Don't feed the troll !

----------


## benjani13

Bon on va pas donner  manger  tous les trolls de ce forum quand mme? a va commencer  couter cher en croquette  ::aie:: 

Sur Public Snat, la dput Olivia Grgoire prne la libert de complter sa retraite par de le capitalisation. Cela semble si simple quand elle le dit, mais elle semble ignorer que tous les plan d'pargne dont elle parle (Perco, pargne salariale en gnrale) ne touche pas tant de franais que a... Mais bon, a semble si simple quand elle le dit hein.

https://twitter.com/publicsenat/stat...01306908688384

Aussi, on apprend les nombreuses rencontre entre Macron et des reprsentants de BlackRock, le plus gros fond priv de retraite au monde:

https://www.liberation.fr/checknews/...ension_1768116

L'article est rserv aux abonns mais l'introduction, sans conditionnel, est clair:



> Les reprsentants du plus grand fonds d'investissement au monde, trs intresss par la loi Pacte et la rforme des retraites, ont dj rencontr  plusieurs reprises le prsident de la Rpublique, mais aussi Jean-Paul Delevoye, le haut-commissaire aux retraites. Le lobby dont fait partie BlackRock en France, l'AFG, a galement multipli les actions d'influence sur la loi Pacte auprs des dirigeants franais.


Des articles d'arrts sur image :
https://www.arretsurimages.net/artic...ns-de-retraite




> Le film rvle deux rencontres entre Larry Fink et Emmanuel Macron, au tout dbut du quinquennat lors du One Planet Summit, consacr aux questions climatiques, puis, cinq mois plus tard,  l'Elyse.


https://www.arretsurimages.net/chron...us-et-silences




> L'impact mdiatique ravageur de ""l'oubli"" de Delevoye est d'ailleurs  rapprocher du silence de la presse sur une rvlation du "Canard Enchan" de 2017 :  Odile Benyahia-Kouider rvlait alors qu'un salon de l'Elyse avait t privatis, une demi-journe entire, pour la dlgation d'un fonds d'investissement amricain, BlackRock, fonds extrmement attentif aux opportunits des rformes du systme des retraites en France. Djeuner  Matignon avec Edouard Philippe, puis,  l'Elyse, topos de 45 minutes de Muriel Pnicaud, Bruno Le Maire, Elisabeth Borne et Benjamin Griveaux.


Une intervention  l'A.N. d'Olivier Marleix interrogeant sur la tendance de la rforme  pousser les plus riches vers les fonds de pensions prive, les sortants de la solidarit nationale:
https://twitter.com/LCP/status/1204417661544914944

Et un petit dessin pour l'ami Ryu:

----------


## Mdinoc

> Par contre, pour l'ge de dpart, je trouve a parfaitement justifi. Moi, je travaille selon des horaires fixes, je suis peu soumise au stress, je ne me flingue pas la sant. Je trouve donc normal de cotiser plus longtemps pour que d'autres puissent s'arrter plus tt.


D'un ct c'est vrai. De l'autre ct, va trouver du boulot aprs 55 ans...

----------


## Phiphi41

Lors du crack de 2007, n'est ce pas ces fonds de pensions qui ont fait faillite et des millions d'amricains ont perdu leur retraite ????

----------


## virginieh

> Lors du crack de 2007, n'est ce pas ces fonds de pensions qui ont fait faillite et des millions d'amricains ont perdu leur retraite ????


Si et dans leur doc tous les fonds de pensions sont tenus d'inform que leur placement prsente un risque de perte du capital.
Mais c'est priv c'est forcment mieux ....

----------


## Cincinnatus

> Si et dans leur doc tous les fonds de pensions sont tenus d'inform que leur placement prsente un risque de perte du capital.
> Mais c'est priv c'est forcment mieux ....


Et le crack est survenu juste  temps pour empcher Sarkozy de crer ce systme de fonds de pension en France.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Et le crack est survenu juste  temps pour empcher Sarkozy de crer ce systme de fonds de pension en France.


Mais, le no-libralisme n'abandonne jamais, et ce qui n'est pas pass par la porte avec Sarkozy, passe tranquillou par la fentre avec Macron...

----------


## xXxNeWgEnErAtIoN

> Tu parles des usines qui ont t dlocalises en Roumanie ?


Je sais pas o tu vis mais par chez moi yen  chier des usines. Encore faut-il sortir de chez soi.

----------


## pmithrandir

> Ben oui c'est limpide, peu importe le montant de la retraite, le plus important c'est que tout le monde soit dans le merdier et que personne n'y rchappe. C'est pile poil le discours des nolibraux.
> 
> Tu ne comprends pas qu'on critique un systme qui diminue le pouvoir d'achat ?  A ce compte l, il doit y avoir beaucoup de choses que tu ne comprends pas...


En fait, je pense que je prfre un systme qui met tous le monde dans la merde, qu'un systme ingalitaire qui pargne les amis du pouvoir, qu'ils soient riches actionnaires ou sympathiques syndicalistes.

Tant qu'il y a des diffrences de traitements injustifiable, on peut se rfrer  eux soit comme bouc missaire, soit comme voie d'exemple(si eux y arrive, vous pouvez le faire).

Quand toute une population de retraits marge a 800 euros, le systme se casse la gueule et on cr quelque chose de plus avantageux, parce que justement ca devient non acceptable pour toute la population.

Le systme actuel est bas sur le fait qu'on se dbrouille pour que 15-20 % des gens soient choys par le systme. Il n'en faut pas plus pour garder le pouvoir en place.
Un systme galitaire, c'est la fin de ces avantages, et une lection plus libre derrire.


Aprs, macron n'a jamais cach sa doctrine conomique. Qu'un mec qui ne lit pas le journal me sorte ca je veux bien, mais sur ce forum, je crois qu'on a jamais eu vraiment de doute  ce sujet.


(PS pour les hargneux, je rappelle que j'ai vot front de gauche au premier tour, colo aux europennes... donc je suis pas spcialement un ennemi non plus ;p )

----------


## fredoche

> Aussi, on apprend les nombreuses rencontre entre Macron et des reprsentants de BlackRock, le plus gros fond priv de retraite au monde:
> 
> https://www.liberation.fr/checknews/...ension_1768116
> 
> L'article est rserv aux abonns mais l'introduction, sans conditionnel, est clair:
> 
> 
> Des articles d'arrts sur image :
> https://www.arretsurimages.net/artic...ns-de-retraite
> ...


C'est quand mme hallucinant que ce ne soit pas un scandale d'tat que l'on rserve un aprs-midi entier entre la tte de l'excutif, Macron inclus, et un fonds de pension parmi les plus puissants au monde.
On constate encore l'aspect monarchique du rgime, genre je fais ce que je veux et je vous emmerde.

Et au demeurant, on ne peut encore que constater  quel point cette rpublique en marche est juste * vendre*, et  mon avis pour pas bien cher.




> En fait, je pense que je prfre un systme qui met tous le monde dans la merde, qu'un systme ingalitaire qui pargne les amis du pouvoir, qu'ils soient riches actionnaires ou sympathiques syndicalistes.
> 
> [...]
> 
> (PS pour les hargneux, je rappelle que j'ai vot front de gauche au premier tour, colo aux europennes... donc je suis pas spcialement un ennemi non plus ;p )


Dans ce sens tu es un digne reprsentant des communistes de la vieille cole : application de la doctrine  tout prix pourvu qu'elle s'applique. Et l'humain peut bien crever, l'idologie est respecte. C'est comme a que je perois ta premire phrase.
Et rassure-toi, tu vas tre servi, foutre tout le monde dans la merde, il y en a qui y travaillent assidument. Ils ont tout juste 5 ans pour russir leur mission, et rien ne les arrtera.

Et tu peux nous expliquer quand tu as vot front de gauche stp ? Pour quelles lections ?

----------


## benjani13

> C'est quand mme hallucinant que ce ne soit pas un scandale d'tat que l'on rserve un aprs-midi entier entre la tte de l'excutif, Macron inclus, et un fonds de pension parmi les plus puissants au monde.


C'est clair...




> Et au demeurant, on ne peut encore que constater  quel point cette rpublique en marche est juste * vendre*, et  mon avis pour pas bien cher.


Du coup je comprend peut tre un peu mieux les privatisation  marche force (ADP, FDJ, etc), cela fait-il parti d'un plan commun avec l'ouverture des fonds de pensions privs? Les deux facettes d'une mme pice, ouverture des fonds de pensions et alimentation des dits fonds de pension par le rachat de parts pour une bouche de pain d'entreprises rentables nouvellement privatiss.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Dans le manuel du parfait petit macroniste, on ne parle pas de gauche, on parle de communistes rouges le couteau entre les dents


En fait Macron change son discours selon le public, il peut avoir un discours socialiste devant un public socialiste. Il dit que son parti est centriste et qu'il est important de ratisser dans tous les coins.




> Et un petit dessin


Celui la est un peu pertinent et il y a une critique de BlackRock donc a peut aller. (et j'ai pas encore trop vu les uvres de ce dessinateur, donc a va)
Ce que je trouve chiant c'est quand il y a plein de dessins sans intrt.
Toutes les dessins ne sont pas sans intrt et mme Allan Barte a probablement dj produit des choses pas trop mal. (c'est juste que chacun de ses dessins ne sont pas gniaux)




> Je sais pas o tu vis mais par chez moi yen  chier des usines.


Tu vis dans quelle rgion exactement ?

Officiellement il y a plus d'usines qui ouvrent que d'usines qui ferment, et plus d'ouvriers qui se sont font embaucher que d'ouvriers qui se font virer, mais a me parait louche.
Plus de crations que de fermetures d'usines en 2018



> Ct cration d'usine, le solde par rapport aux fermetures s'tablit  17 en 2018 contre 25 en 2017, prcise Trendeo, observatoire de l'emploi et de l'investissement en France. Un solde pass dans le rouge en novembre (-2), dcembre (-3) et janvier (-8) ce qui souligne "un mauvais dpart pour 2019", met en avant le cabinet d'experts. 
> 
> Les crations d'emploi, pour l'ensemble de l'conomie, ont galement t suprieures aux suppressions, de 131 884 en 2018. Mais ce chiffre est contrast : par rapport au niveau de 2017, il marque la plus forte baisse sur un an, mais c'est aussi le meilleur rsultat depuis 2009, juste aprs 2017. 
> 
> Le solde reste aussi positif pour l'industrie manufacturire (+17 013 emplois en 2018, aprs +18 123 en 2017). Le secteur manufacturier est ainsi le deuxime secteur crateur d'emplois, aprs le ple information et communication (+24 524).


Il y a des secteurs qui se portent mal :
L'quipementier allemand Continental va supprimer 8 % de ses effectifs



> Le gant allemand prvoit de se recentrer sur la voiture autonome et connecte, ainsi que sur les pneumatiques. *Une restructuration qui passera par la suppression de 20.000 postes d'ici  2029*, dont 7.000 en Allemagne, sur les 240.000 que compte le groupe dans le monde.


Michelin va fermer une usine allemande employant 858 salaris
Jeux vido : les 450 magasins Micromania menacs de fermeture
BNP Paribas va supprimer 500 postes en France dans sa filiale de conservation de titres
Thomas Cook en faillite: 600 000 touristes  rapatrier et 22 000 employs au chmage
Commerzbank va supprimer 4.300 emplois dans le monde
Les banques europennes annoncent 44.000 suppressions demplois
BMW : 6000 licenciements en Allemagne ?
Plasturgie : l'allemand Rehau Tube ferme son usine de Bourges
Movitex (Daxon, Balsamik) engage un plan social touchant 72 de ses 119 salaris
Les saumons Delpierre vont fermer leur usine de 150 personnes en Alsace
Pronuptia, spcialiste de la robe de marie, plac en liquidation judiciaire
Gap va fermer huit de ses 28 magasins en France
New Look France : pas de repreneur pour les magasins, 350 licenciements en vue
La banque HSBC supprime 4000 emplois et perd son patron
Ryanair pourrait supprimer environ 900 emplois
etc.

----------


## benjani13

Arthur, 23 ans, tabass par la police en marge des manifs contre la rforme des retraites et laiss pour mort au sol. Presque la moiti de ses dents casss ou tombes, une fracture de la mchoire. Je n'en peux plus, je ne vois pas comment on pourra revenir en arrire.

https://www.rue89lyon.fr/2019/12/10/...e-par-des-crs/

Et quand je vois qu'il est dj presque impossible de juste ne pas tomber encore plus bas. Cf cet proposition d'amendement d'un dput LR:




> Aprs l'article 35 quater de la loi du 29 juillet 1881 sur la libert de la presse, il est insr un article 35 quinquies ainsi rdig :
> 
>  Art. 35 quinquies. - Lorsqu'elle est ralise sans l'accord de l'intress, la diffusion, par quelque moyen que ce soit et quel qu'en soit le support, de l'image des fonctionnaires de la police nationale, de militaires ou d'agents des douanes est punie de 15 000 euros d'amende. .


http://www.senat.fr/amendements/comm...dt_COM-13.html

Vous me direz, les policiers/CRS/Whatever sont dj casqu, cagoul, sans numro d'identification (le fameux RIO), voir mme sans brassard de police.

----------


## pmithrandir

> C'est quand mme hallucinant que ce ne soit pas un scandale d'tat que l'on rserve un aprs-midi entier entre la tte de l'excutif, Macron inclus, et un fonds de pension parmi les plus puissants au monde.
> On constate encore l'aspect monarchique du rgime, genre je fais ce que je veux et je vous emmerde.
> 
> Et au demeurant, on ne peut encore que constater  quel point cette rpublique en marche est juste * vendre*, et  mon avis pour pas bien cher.


Assez d'accord avec toi. C'est surtout qu'il n a pas accord autant de temps aux autres alternatives je pense qui doit choquer.




> Dans ce sens tu es un digne reprsentant des communistes de la vieille cole : application de la doctrine  tout prix pourvu qu'elle s'applique. Et l'humain peut bien crever, l'idologie est respecte. C'est comme a que je perois ta premire phrase.
> Et rassure-toi, tu vas tre servi, foutre tout le monde dans la merde, il y en a qui y travaillent assidument. Ils ont tout juste 5 ans pour russir leur mission, et rien ne les arrtera.
> 
> Et tu peux nous expliquer quand tu as vot front de gauche stp ? Pour quelles lections ?


Elections prsidentielles de 2017. 
Quand je trouvais Mlenchon prsidentiable avant qu'il ne s'enferme dans sa carricature.

Vert aux europennes.

Et oui, je n'aime pas les systme de caste. Qu'elles soit de gauche ou de droite.
Je me souviens de mes temps dans les associations tudiantes ou l'on se battait pour foutre dehors l'UNEF de certains des conseils lectifs.. et ou on voyait bien que ce n'tait qu'affaire de gros sous, comme les mutuelles tudiantes. Que l'argent circulait et les postes avec avantages pour bien s'entraider entre "gens bien" de gauche.

Bien loin des problmatiques des tudiants soit disant dfendu.

Et oui, pour les raison pr cites, je prfre une systme ou tous le monde a les mmes difficults, plutot qu'un systmes que l'on complexifie pour aider les copains.

Vous vous plaignez souvent de la constance dans l'exercice du pouvoir, mais le systme actuel convint a beaucoup. il en laisse enormement de cot, mais ca la plupart des gens s'en foute, tant que leur fesses sont au chaud.

----------


## GR3lh442kR

https://www.huffingtonpost.fr/entry/...b06a50a2e6f9cb

La reforme ne s'appliquerai que pour les personnes nes  partir de 1975, a cot de a on nous dit que le problme vient du papy boom, qu'il y a trop de bnficiaires pour trop peu de cotisants, mais le problme n'est pas rsolu puisque pour cette gnration "papy boom" rien ne change et l'argent devra donc quand mme tre rcolte auprs des actifs.

Lorsque la gnration post 1975 arrivera  la retraite, le papy boom sera pass (ou trpass...) et le financement des retraites ne sera plus (ou moins) un problme, et c'est justement  ce moment que commencera  s'appliquer la rforme.

On ne cherche donc pas  solutionner un problme de financement des retraites dficitaire, juste  conomiser de l'argent public dans 20 ans, et inciter (obliger) les franais  souscrire  des systmes de retraite par capitalisation dans le priv.

Les post 1975 devront donc cotiser deux fois aux systmes de retraites, une fois pour eux par capitalisation et une fois pour les pr 1975.

----------


## xXxNeWgEnErAtIoN

> Tu vis dans quelle rgion exactement ?
> 
> Officiellement il y a plus d'usines qui ouvrent que d'usines qui ferment, et plus d'ouvriers qui se sont font embaucher que d'ouvriers qui se font virer, mais a me parait louche.
> Plus de crations que de fermetures d'usines en 2018



Bretagne, je n'ai jamais eu de problme pour trouver un travail l't que ce soit en usine ou ailleurs.

----------


## fredoche

M'en fout je suis de 1971, donc je suis pour  ::aie:: 

pmithrandir, le front de gauche, ce n'est pas la france insoumise, mme si c'est bonnet blanc et blanc bonnet... enfin bref c'est pour a que je te posais la question.

C'est bien le systme qui est vrol, jusqu' la moelle.

Mais c'est pas pour a qu'on doit prner le nivellement par le bas, ou par le pire. Les solutions, comme les sources de financement sont lgions, pourvu qu'on s'en donnent les moyens. Payer des inspecteurs du FISC pour rcuprer de la TVA ou des inspecteurs URSSAF pour les cotisations sociales, a couterait surement bien moins cher que ces meutes de flics dans la rue et les LBD par milliers.

Notre pays a tous les aspects dsormais d'une dictature sud-amricaine, c'est un rgime policier o la plus grande tolrance est accorde  la violence policire de quelque forme que ce soit. Nous ne sommes plus dans un tat de droit. C'est comme en Amrique du sud la mise en place d'un rgime servant une caste d'hyper-privilgis et muselant le reste de la population par la violence policire et le contrle des mdias.

Je pressens de plus en plus un avenir sombre

----------


## Jipt

> Arthur, 23 ans, tabass par la police en marge des manifs contre la rforme des retraites et laiss pour mort au sol. Presque la moiti de ses dents casss ou tombes, une fracture de la mchoire. Je n'en peux plus, je ne vois pas comment on pourra revenir en arrire.
> 
> https://www.rue89lyon.fr/2019/12/10/...e-par-des-crs/


J'ai lu l'article.
C'est vraiment  vomir.

Mais dans quel monde de barges on vit ? On va o avec tout a ? Je suis sans voix, ananti

----------


## Ryu2000

> je n'ai jamais Vous eu de problme pour trouver un travail


Vous avez bien de la chance, parce que beaucoup de gens galrent.
Mais aprs a se tient, officiellement la Bretagne est la rgion avec le taux de chmage le plus faible.
Taux de chmage localiss au 2ᵉ trimestre 2019 Comparaisons rgionales et dpartementales
Bon aprs pour faire baisser le nombre de chmeurs il suffit de radi des gens de la liste pole emploi.




> Arthur, 23 ans, tabass par la police en marge des manifs contre la rforme des retraites


a n'aura probablement pas le mme traitement mdiatique que l'affaire tho (le fils d'un ministre congolais souponn d'escroquerie aux aides de l'tat).
Arthur n'a pas eu de bol il est tomb sur des policiers violents.




> Je pressens de plus en plus un avenir sombre


videment.
Tous les signes indiquent que la situation va drastiquement se dgrader.
Mais bon une fois qu'on aura atteint le fond du gouffre, on ne pourra que rebondir.
Par contre a va tre extrmement long et douloureux d'atteindre le fond, on part de haut. Aujourd'hui tout va encore relativement bien, par rapport  ce qui nous attend.

----------


## xXxNeWgEnErAtIoN

Nan mais vous arrtez pas avec vos c'tait mieux avant et on va de pire en pire.

On entre dans une tape de stabilisation, aprs que les gnrations passes (celles en retraite ou proche) ont tout dfonc en faisant des choix lectoraux plus que discutables.

Heureusement que Macron a t lu pour donner un coup de pied dans la fourmilire.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Heureusement que Macron a t lu pour donner un coup de pied dans la fourmilire.


 ::ptdr:: 
Ce qu'il ne faut pas lire ^^
Macron c'est comme Hollande et Sarkozy. Il y a une continuit entre les 3.




> On entre dans une tape de stabilisation


J'y crois pas trop, on verra bien en 2030.
Je ne vois pas comment la situation pourrait s'amliorer.

----------


## Marco46

J'ai regard rapido les infos avant de reprendre mon tltravail (merci les grvistes, j'conomise 2h de transports par jour et je continue de facturer xD), et je retiens cette dclaration de la CFDT : "La ligne rouge est franchie".

Pas la CGT hein ... La CFDT  ::aie:: 

On est pas sorti du sable lol

----------


## MABROUKI

> Si t'es pas content t'as qu' devenir patron.


Mais non,non t'es vraiment un gros beta.

Si  tu envies le sort des "vieux" retraits car ils endurent en plus de la vieillesse  leur dpendance vis  vis de la charit collective ,je te suggre de souscrire un  contrat de  *rente viagre*  illico, a te permettra de toucher une pension ds maintenant et jusqu' ta mort ,comme a ,tu sera  doublement actif et retrait  * mort* .
Je dis bien * mort* ,car  l'expression franaise * vie* est futile et oublie lessentiel : :le trpas qui est plus assur que la vie..

----------


## Ryu2000

L'Union Europenne flicite Macron.
Retraites : la rforme du systme franais encourage par l'Union europenne
Thierry Breton : "A Bruxelles, tout le monde comprend la ncessit de la rforme des retraites"



> L'Union europenne soutient la volont du gouvernement franais de mener  bien la rforme des retraites. "Ici, tout le monde comprend la ncessit de cette rforme. Ce nest pas Bruxelles  la manuvre, *cest le gouvernement franais qui est  la manuvre. Mais ici elle est perue comme ncessaire*, compte tenu de lvolution de lge de la vie et de la ncessit davoir des rgimes quilibrs", a assur le commissaire europen Thierry Breton, lundi matin sur Europe 1.
> (...)
> *Thierry Breton a galement dit avoir "confiance" en Emmanuel Macron pour mener  bien la rforme des retraites, malgr la forte opposition dans le pays*. "Il y a beaucoup de confiance en la capacit du prsident de la Rpublique de la mener. De Bruxelles, il est vu comme quelquun qui a commenc  rformer en profondeur", a soutenu le nouveau commissaire europen au march unique et au numrique. 
> 
> "La vie politique nest pas un concours, chacun  ses difficults dans son pays dorigine et chacun les respecte. *La Commission europenne juge ncessaire toutes les rformes ncessaires sur lensemble du continent, il y en a beaucoup dautres  mener et notamment celles-ci*", a conclu Thierry Breton.


Macron aime tre bien vu par l'UE, il parait que c'tait un fayot avec ses professeurs quand il tait tudiant.

Ils sont marrant avec leur histoire de rgime quilibr, mais est-ce qu'ils vont supprimer le rgime des dputs et snateurs :
La retraite des parlementaires dans le collimateur du gouvernement



> La rforme des retraites doit mener   la fin des rgimes parlementaires  prvient Jean-Paul Delevoye, *alors que dputs et snateurs peuvent toucher une retraite, ds le premier mandat*. Dans un contexte de tension politique, la majorit prsidentielle attaque en particulier le rgime des snateurs.


Ils auraient du commencer par supprimer le rgime parlementaire pour montrer l'exemple  ::P: 

=====
Et sinon il y a un gars de l'UMP qui aimerait interdire le fait de filmer les forces de l'ordre :
Un snateur veut punir de 15.000 euros d'amende la diffusion d'images de membres des forces de l'ordre



> "Aujourd'hui il faut protger les policiers". Le snateur LR Jean-Pierre Grand (Hrault), interview ce mardi par l'mission Quotidien, a dfendu son amendement, dpos le 3 dcembre dernier en commission des lois, dans lequel il propose de punir de 15.000 euros d'amende la diffusion de photos ou de vidos des forces de l'ordre.


D'un ct on installe plein de camras et de l'autre on ne veut pas que des images de policiers soient diffuses.

----------


## fredoche

Bah tiens Thierry Breton, qui vient d'tre nomm sur recommandation de MACRON.

Mais on se fout de qui l ?

Putain mais c'est vraiment l'establishment contre le reste du peuple

----------


## xXxNeWgEnErAtIoN

> Mais non,non t'es vraiment un gros beta.
> 
> Si  tu envies le sort des "vieux" retraits car ils endurent en plus de la vieillesse  leur dpendance vis  vis de la charit collective ,je te suggre de souscrire un  contrat de  *rente viagre*  illico, a te permettra de toucher une pension ds maintenant et jusqu' ta mort ,comme a ,tu sera  doublement actif et retrait  * mort* .
> Je dis bien * mort* ,car  l'expression franaise * vie* est futile et oublie lessentiel : :le trpas qui est plus assur que la vie..


T'es pas oblig de mettre des mots en gras, a n'apporte rien  ton propos dnu de sens.

Je n'envie pas une gnration qui a dtruit son pays
Je n'envie pas une gnration goste qui sacrifie sa jeunesse 
Je n'envie pas une gnration qui a dtruit sa plante 
Je n'envie pas une gnration qui restera dans les mmoires comme tant la pire que l'humanit ait pu connatre 

Pas tonnant que les extraterrestres ne sont jamais venus ici, ils attendent que cette gnration disparaissent et avec elle son modle de destruction massive.

Macron est le premier prsident  avoir compris cela, il uvre pour les gnrations futures, la rsistance de cette gnration est tenace mais il a l'avantage du temps qui est compt pour les vieux.

Tic tac tic tac, l'horloge tourne, tic tac tic tac on vous oubliera vite.

----------


## ABCIWEB

> Du coup je comprend peut tre un peu mieux les privatisation  marche force (ADP, FDJ, etc), cela fait-il parti d'un plan commun avec l'ouverture des fonds de pensions privs? Les deux facettes d'une mme pice, ouverture des fonds de pensions et alimentation des dits fonds de pension par le rachat de parts pour une bouche de pain d'entreprises rentables nouvellement privatiss.


Il n'y a pas ncessairement de liens directs entre la privatisation d'entreprises trs rentables comme ADP, FDJ, et la rforme des retraites. C'est plutt un ensemble de rformes convergentes pour dtruire le modle social franais au profit des multinationales, banques et assurances. Sans aucun doute certains fonds de pension prendront des parts dans ces privatisations, mais pas qu'eux, et peu importe. 

Le second levier de ces privatisations est que l'argent de la vente sera normalement employ pour financer les nouvelles technologies, mais quelles entreprises et selon quels critres ? Encore un moyen pour Macron de faire des cadeaux  qui bon lui semble, mme si bien sr on nommera des "hauts commissaires et bla bla" chargs officiellement de veiller  l'quit de l'attribution de ces "subventions".

Macron pousse tous ses pions en mme temps, tant qu'il le peut. Chaque rforme peut profiter tantt  certains grands intrts, ou  certains autres, parfois avec des doubles leviers, peu importe tant qu'il peut organiser son pillage et rduire le rle de l'tat, ce qui rduit en mme temps les possibilits de changer de politique par un vote dmocratique.

La rforme du systme des retraites n'a aucun besoin des privatisations pour alimenter les fonds de pension. Ils le seront naturellement par  ceux qui auront les moyens de complter leur retraite, ce qui au passage ne change strictement rien  la libert de choix (lment de langage employ  l'envie par les nolibraux), car on peut depuis toujours souscrire une assurance vie, une complmentaire ou tout autre forme d'investissement pour complter sa retraite. 

En fait il s'agit simplement de rduire la participation des classes suprieures et des entreprises  l'effort de financement des retraites pour l'ensemble des franais, y compris ceux qui auront travaills toute leur vie sans pouvoir mettre de l'argent de ct, c'est  dire une trs grande partie. 

Il va sans dire que cet effort supplmentaire d'pargne va peser sur la consommation et donc galement sur l'conomie, mais bon peu importe, chacun a bien compris que l'quilibre budgtaire n'est qu'un prtexte grossier.

Il est aujourd'hui question de la gnration 1975. Encore un moyen de diviser le peuple en organisant un conflit des gnrations. Cela semble fonctionner pour l'instant car il y a encore assez peu d'tudiants dans les manifestations. Il serait temps qu'ils se rveillent, car ce n'est pas de leur retraite dont il est question mais bel et bien de la dmocratie et de l'abolition de toute forme de civilisation progressiste. Et quand je dis progressiste j'inclus les progrs ncessaires pour simplement conserver un environnement et une plante viable.

Aprs je comprends bien que tout le monde ne soit pas en capacit de dtecter des signaux faibles comme John Ralston Saul il y a dj une trentaine d'annes. Sauf qu'aujourd'hui nous sommes en prsence de signaux forts, documents, films, avec des tmoignages que l'on ne peut pas remettre en cause. Il serait temps de regarder les choses en face et de ne pas se tromper de combat.


*@benjani13* Au passage, merci pour tes liens toujours trs pertinents  :;):

----------


## Ryu2000

> Je n'envie pas une gnration qui a dtruit sa plante


Je ne pense pas ceux qui sont n dans les annes 1940/1950/1960 polluaient plus que ceux qui sont n dans les annes 1980/1990/2000.
Avant il y avait moins de produit import, moins de technologie, les gens prenaient moins l'avion, l'obsolescence programme tait moins prsente (un rfrigrateur pouvait tenir 25 ans, pareil pour le lave-linge et le lave-vaisselle).
Peut-tre que leur voiture consommait plus de carburant, mais ils faisaient moins de km, il y avait moins de voitures, ils en changeaient moins souvent.

Ceux qui sont n  partir de de 1980 ont plus de smartphones, de tablette, de pc portable, de gadgets connects, ils commandent plus sur Amazon des produits qui viennent de Chine, etc.
L'extraction des terres rares ncessaire  la technologie est un processus polluant. (comptez combien vous avez eu de tlphones portable en tout)
Le gouvernement pousse de plus en plus les consommateurs  acheter un vhicule lectrique, aujourd'hui produire et "recycler" une batterie pollue normment.

Ceux qui ont la vingtaine ou la trentaine polluent plus que ceux qui avaient cet ge il y a 40 ans.
Aujourd'hui tout est plus fragile, ont consomme plus, forcment a pollue plus. Il y a plus de cargos de marchandise qui circulent aujourd'hui.




> Pas tonnant que les extraterrestres ne sont jamais venus ici


De toute faon c'est trop loin et a ncessite trop d'nergie.
Je vois pas pourquoi une civilisation gaspillerait autant de ressource juste pour venir dire salut.

----------


## zecreator

> Ceux qui sont n  partir de de 1980 ont plus de smartphones, de tablette, de pc portable, de gadgets connects, ils commandent plus sur Amazon des produits qui viennent de Chine, etc.


En fait, l'humanit a plus pollu la plante ces 25 dernires annes, que toutes les gnrations prcdentes confondues. Avec l'arrive d'Internet, les gens se sont ouvert au monde et dcouvert les joies du e-commerce, ce qui a gnr une hystrie de la consommation. Et c'est un outil puissant de propagande et de manipulation.

Quand on sait que l'on passe en moyenne 3  4 heures sur les rseaux sociaux par jour.

"Produit, Consomme et Ferme ta g.....".

----------


## Ryu2000

J'avais compltement oubli internet, c'est vrai que a consomme beaucoup d'nergie, avec tous les serveurs, la matriel rseaux, les quipements terminaux, etc.

Numrique : le grand gchis nergtique



> Nous vivons dans un monde de plus en plus dmatrialis. *Nous payons nos impts en ligne, regardons nos sries prfres en streaming, stockons nos milliers de photos dans le cloud* Dmatrialis, vraiment ?  *Si lon considre la totalit de son cycle de vie, le simple envoi dun mail d1 mgaoctet (1 Mo) quivaut  lutilisation dune ampoule de 60 watts pendant 25 minutes*, soit lquivalent de 20 grammes de CO2 mis , rappelle Franoise Berthoud, informaticienne au Gricad1 et fondatrice en 2006 du groupement de services EcoInfo  pour une informatique plus respectueuse de lenvironnement. Car les mots des nouvelles technologies sont trompeurs : ils voquent limmatriel comme le mot  virtuel , lthr comme le mot  cloud , ou encore la puret comme lexpression de  salle blanche . Et nous font oublier un peu vite les millions dordinateurs et de smartphones, les milliers de data centers et de kilomtres de rseaux utiliss pour traiter et acheminer ces donnes. Et la quantit considrable dnergie quils engloutissent.  Le secteur des nouvelles technologies reprsente  lui seul entre 6 et 10 % de la consommation mondiale dlectricit, selon les estimations  soit prs de 4 % de nos missions de gaz  effet de serre, assne Franoise Berthoud. Et la tendance est franchement  la hausse,  raison de 5  7 % daugmentation tous les ans.


Il y a des gens qui regardent des vidos en streaming depuis leur smartphone et aprs ils viennent te parler d'conomie d'nergie...

----------


## zecreator

> Il y a des gens qui regardent des vidos en streaming depuis leur smartphone et aprs ils viennent te parler d'conomie d'nergie...


Avec honte, j'en suis. De mme, je vomis Amazon et son PDG, pourtant 40% de mes achats se font sur ce site  ::aie:: . Mais je vois qq1 pour parler de tout a, a va s'arranger...  ::):

----------


## Ryu2000

Le cot cologique faramineux du streaming vido
Regarder des vidos en streaming n'est pas colo



> Plateformes de vidos  la demande, contenus pornographiques, rseaux sociaux... Les vidos en streaming se retrouvent aujourd'hui un peu partout sur Internet. Dans son rapport "Climat : l'insoutenable usage de la vido en ligne", publi le 11 juillet dernier, *The Shift Project affirme qu'elles reprsentent prs de 1% des missions de gaz  effet de serre  l'chelle mondiale.* 
> 
> Comme le rappelle le journal conomique, l'Agence de l'environnement et de la matrise de l'nergie (Ademe) alertait dj l'anne dernire sur un fait marquant, et largement sous-estim : *la pollution numrique risquait bientt de dpasser celle cause par les voyages en avion*.  titre d'exemple, l'organisation rappelle que l'envoi d'un mail avec une pice jointe quivaut  la pollution provoque par une ampoule allume pendant 24 heures. 
> 
> Une heure de visionnage de vidos sur smartphone, quant  elle, correspond  un rfrigrateur allum pendant un an. "*Le numrique met aujourd'hui 4% des gaz  effet de serre du monde, et sa consommation nergtique s'accrot de 9% par an*", dcrypte The Shift Project.  
> 
> Le streaming vido reprsente,  lui seul, un cinquime de ces missions, notamment  cause des vidos  la demande (31%), des contenus pornographiques (27%), les vidos de type Youtube (21%) et celles que l'on trouve sur les rseaux sociaux (18%).


Les donnes mobiles seraient bien plus nergivores que les datacenters



> Sur internet, le principe du dernier kilomtre s'applique aussi. L'tape la plus nergivore du cloud ne serait ainsi pas dans les datacenters, mais dans la connexion aux rseaux sans fil (Wifi, mais surtout 3G et 4G).
> (...)
> RSEAU LOCAL. Morcels, ces usages sont plus difficiles (mais pas impossibles)  quantifier. Kerry Hinton, chercheur  l'universit de Melbourne (Australie), a ainsi estim en 2016 que 90% de la consommation lectrique du cloud tait attribuable... aux rseaux sans fil !  *Ce dernier estime ainsi  5,9 W le cot moyen (puissance lectrique) de connexion au cloud en 3G, contre 3,1 W en WIFI et 2,5 W par un simple cble ethernet.* Un rapport qui s'lve ainsi du simple au double entre le cble et la 3G.


Le cble rseau c'est toujours le top  :8-):

----------


## benjani13

En Macronie on aime bien les scandales en millefeuilles, servi juste au bon moment. Quelques rvlations de plus sur Delevoye, o l'on apprend qu'il cumulait poste dans le gouvernement et emploi fictif activit professionnel (prsident d'honneur d'un think thank pay 5300net/mois), ce qui semble tre interdit par la constitution. Mais bon, il a promis qu'il allait rembourser donc a va...

https://www.liberation.fr/checknews/...ctions_1768580

----------


## Jon Shannow

Rien que pour Ryu...  ::mouarf::

----------


## fredoche

> Et alors mme quil peroit, depuis septembre 2017, quelque 8300 euros par mois comme haut-commissaire  la rforme des retraites. Soit, avec sa retraite du rgime gnral, un revenu total de *15 000 euros* nets par mois.


+5300 

Soit 20300

un oubli hlas, cet homme est trop occup

Ce qui est hallucinant c'est leur gourmandise, leur avidit insatiable, parce qu'ils ne doutent pas une seconde que a va passer.

Et on va le voir se draper d'honneur devant tant d'indignit  son  gard. 

Ces gens sont des excrments de la socit, au mme titre que la racaille que l'on envoie en tle pour escroquerie ou vol, braquage.

----------


## xXxNeWgEnErAtIoN

Bah il gagne des sous, il a le droit, au moins lui a russi. Je savais que les boomers taient jaloux, mais  ce point.

T'as qu' faire son boulot tu gagneras pareil, a  l'air si facile ...

----------


## ABCIWEB

> Bah il gagne des sous, il a le droit, au moins lui a russi. Je savais que les boomers taient jaloux, mais  ce point.
> 
> T'as qu' faire son boulot tu gagneras pareil, a  l'air si facile ...


T'as pas compris qu'il y avait des dissimulations et des conflits d'intrts interdits par la loi ? 

Quand on voit le niveau des petites mains trolleuses de Macron, leur cerveau triqu, soumis et dgnr par l'avidit qui mesure la russite uniquement en fonction de l'paisseur d'un portefeuille, leur capacit de cautionner, la fraude, les malversations, les mensonges, les provocations et les violences policires, la connivence entre les politiques et des intrts privs, c'est  dire les corruptions et les violences de toute nature, tu nous donnes bien des raisons de nous inquiter et de nous mobiliser contre ces dangereuses racailles en col blanc.

Donc continues, plus tu parles et plus tu dvoiles le vrai visage des barbares serviteurs de la bte.

----------


## fredoche

> Bah il gagne des sous, il a le droit, au moins lui a russi. Je savais que les boomers taient jaloux, mais  ce point.
> 
> T'as qu' faire son boulot tu gagneras pareil, a  l'air si facile ...


Tu sais les gens qui ont russi, vraiment, selon ton critre, gagnent beaucoup beaucoup plus de sous. Les exemples existent indniablement. Ce ne sont pas des fonctionnaires  la petite semaine, des narques achetables  vil prix, des magouilleurs en catimini. Ou des AMOA new gnration,  moi ...  moi les ppettes ...  moi les CRS

Ces gens ne sont que de purs produits du systme, les premiers de la classe  qui on promet quelques carottes s'ils continuent  bien travailler. 

Et j'en ai rien  foutre de gagner pareil. J'ai fait diffrents jobs, j'ai bien gagn ma vie ces derniers temps (20 ans quand mme, l'informatique a paie), largement plus que je ne dpense. Mes plaisirs sont on ne peut plus simples, je prfre aller me baigner dans le jura  50 km de chez moi et flirter avec une jolie copine que d'aller me tirer des putes de luxe ou des vieilles rombires  l'autre bout de la terre. Quand j'ai du temps  tuer je vais marcher, je bouffe de l'oxygne et de la verdure, des chants d'oiseaux. Je m'extasie devant des troncs d'arbre ou des hrons, des fourmilires. je prends mon VTT et je fais 50 bornes sans faire plus de 500 m de bitume, sans croiser plus de 10 pquins. Au pire je boufferais des litres de glyphosate et de nonicotinodes


Je prends mon pied  regarder pousser mes arbres ou voir les msanges bleues becqueter dans mon compost. J'ai fait copain copain avec un faisan et ses poules, les chevreuils viennent bouffer dans le jardin. Parce que il y a pas de clture, pas de portail, pas de mur. Le seul truc qui vaut de la thune chez moi c'est 2 tableaux que j'ai achet  des peintres du coin qui sont devenus des amis, des croutes que je trouve trop belles et que j'ai pay avec le fric que j'ai piqu  personne et juste en travaillant. Et pas des prix de parigot, parce que tu bois pas l'apro au champagne par ici. Vu le temps qu'ils y passent c'est pas cher pay et c'est de l'art, pas des bananes sur des murs ou des bansky sous plexiglas et surveillance policire.

On peut bien me tirer ma caisse, elle est pas ferme la moiti du temps. Et elle vaut que tchi, je l'ai rachete  ma mre, elle a 10 ans, et seuls les pneus sont neufs.
Je vis dans un coin o tu entends les rossignols toutes les nuits d'avril  juillet, t'as dj entendu un rossignol toi ? Tu crois qu'ils en ont dj entendus tous ces guignols en costard ?

Mets toi bien la gueule dans ces ides, lche le bien ton prsident et ses sous-fifres, de toute faon ils attendent que a de toi, que tu leur nettoies le derrire avec ta langue

Et non il n'a pas le droit, il n'a pas le droit de cumuler les fonctions, il n'a pas le droit de toucher un salaire d'une association pour laquelle il ne fait absolument rien, car comme fort bien dit auparavant, c'est donc un emploi fictif, de la corruption, de la rmunration de complaisance. 5300  pour rien branler o t'as vu qu'on appelait a un boulot toi ?

Dsol moi aussi je peux tre punchline limite vulgaire (voir compltement si on s'arrte pas aux mots).

Quand est-ce qu'on rinstalle la guillotine place de Grve ?

----------


## Jipt

> Quand est-ce qu'on rinstalle la guillotine place de Grve ?


Et qu'on se dpche, a ne peut plus durer ainsi.

----------


## Mat.M

> Bah tiens Thierry Breton, qui vient d'tre nomm sur recommandation de MACRON.
> 
> Mais on se fout de qui l ?
> 
> Putain mais c'est vraiment l'establishment contre le reste du peuple


Ne rlez pas,comme a a fera plus de clients en Europe pour les SSII  franaises pour la MOA des projets infos  ::mouarf:: 
Cela s'appelle du clientlisme.
Remarquez a fera encore plus d'outsourcing de projets pour des quipes en Inde  ::aie:: 

Ensuite concernant l'intress il me semble que c'est cette mme personne,alors ministre de l'Industrie  a certainement fait fermer des tas d'usines en France.

De toute faon faut pas se leurrer c'est pas en faisant un moteur 3d en Open GL sur votre temps libre ou un nouveau Angry Bird que vous allez grimper les chelons de la socit franaise  ::aie:: 
Pour monter les chelons dans la socit tout est question de rseau , de copinage, de fayotage, de condescendance  ::mouarf::

----------


## xXxNeWgEnErAtIoN

Moi tout ce que je lis ici c'est de la jalousie et de la frustration.

Vos ides n'taient pas majoritaires, celle de Macron si vu qu'il a t lu majoritairement, sa politique est donc bonne et lgitime, nier a c'est faire fi du processus dmocratique par lequel il a t lu et  eu la majorit  l'assemble nationale.

----------


## bombseb

Aller arrte, avant que tu arrives on tait en train de discuter srieusement

----------


## halaster08

> Ces gens sont des excrments de la socit, au mme titre que la racaille que l'on envoie en tle pour escroquerie ou vol, braquage.


Perso je dirais mme qu'ils sont pire.
Certains dlinquants n'ont parfois pas d'autres choix pour survivre, tandis que ces parasites l ont largement de quoi vivre mais continue de piller toujours plus.

----------


## Jipt

> [] processus dmocratique par lequel il a t lu


_lections pige  cons_ on criait dj, quand on avait ton ge. Et rien n'a chang, au contraire a s'aggrave.

Alors par piti, regarde la vraie vie en face et arrte de troller.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Quand est-ce qu'on rinstalle la guillotine


Ouais alors se dbarrasser des ministres, snateurs, etc, ce serait trs chouette, mais par contre il faut trouver une technologie moins barbare, parce qu'aujourd'hui la dcapitation est mal vue (une vido de Daesh a fait scandale).




> processus dmocratique


Macron a gagn un concours de circonstance, les mdias gonflaient le FN, la justice s'en prenait  Fillon, les personnalits du PS soutenaient plus Macron qu'Hamon et en plus Macron avait le soutient des mdias.








C'est facile de gagner un second tour quand tu tombes contre Marine Lepen... Cela dit  force a ne fonctionnera peut-tre plus.
Jespre que Macron ne sera pas au second tour en 2022. Mais d'un autre ct, lui ou un autre, qu'est-ce que a change ?




> sa politique est donc bonne et lgitime


Ouais bof, le type ne convainc mme pas les membres de son parti :

Une nouvelle dpute LREM quitte le parti et dnonce une vieille politique opaque et calculatrice



> En deux ans et demi, 10 dputs ont quitt le groupe parlementaire, dont Frdrique Dumas et Matthieu Orphelin, et quatre autres sont rests  apparents . Ce qui fait passer le nombre de membres et apparents au groupe LREM  303, contre 313 au dbut de la lgislature.


Il y a a aussi, mais c'est encore autre chose :
Franois de Rugy est le 11e ministre  dmissionner depuis le dbut du quinquennat d'Emmanuel Macron



> En jetant l'ponge, mardi 16 juillet, Franois de Rugy a ajout son nom  une longue liste : celle des ministres qui ont dmissionn du gouvernement en un peu plus de deux ans de mandat d'Emmanuel Macron. Ils sont onze au total, en 798 jours au pouvoir : Richard Ferrand, Franois Bayrou, Sylvie Goulard, Marielle de Sarnez, Nicolas Hulot, Laura Flessel, Grard Collomb, Benjamin Griveaux, Mounir Mahjoubi, Nathalie Loiseau et, donc, Franois de Rugy.


Ils ne sont pas tous parti  cause d'un problme avec la politique de Macron.

----------


## bistouille

> Quand est-ce qu'on rinstalle la guillotine place de Grve ?


Si dj on pouvait les dgager, ce serait une bonne chose, genre faire un rfrendum tous les 2 ans pour dterminer si l'lu en poste doit poursuivre, ouais je suis trop utopiste.
C'est pourquoi je ne me considre pas en dmocratie, que la politique m'a toujours fait dgueuler et c'est pas avec des arrivistes comme macron que a va s'arranger, ce type est tellement faux, je ne peux mme plus supporter de voir sa tronche.
Ces connards de mdias (tv et consorts) ne font que critiquer ce qu'il se passe outre-atlantique avec trump, alors qu'en France on a sans doute pire.

----------


## DevTroglodyte

> Ces connards de mdias (tv et consorts) ne font que critiquer ce qu'il se passe outre-atlantique avec trump, alors qu'en France on a sans doute pire.


L'avantage de Trump, c'est qu'il ne cache absolument pas ce qu'il est, ce qu'il pense, ce qu'il fait ou compte faire. C'est un enfoir et un abruti, mais au moins, les amricains l'ont vu toute la campagne prsidentielle.

Macron, c'est tout l'inverse. Bon, il joue tellement mal que a se voit, mais c'en est d'autant plus gerbant.

----------


## Cincinnatus

> Ces gens sont des excrments de la socit, au mme titre que la racaille que l'on envoie en tle pour escroquerie ou vol, braquage.


Et encore, les excrments sont utiles et recycls.

----------


## benjani13

> Et j'en ai rien  foutre de gagner pareil.


J'en profite juste pour replacer une citation de Bernard Friot entendu rcemment dans une interview (o il propose de limiter le salaire maximum  5000 euros): 



> Franchement, on fait quoi avec plus de 5000 euros par mois  part emmerder le monde?


Je pense qu'il n'a pas tord  ::aie:: 




> Quand est-ce qu'on rinstalle la guillotine place de Grve ?


Dcidment tu me tends des perches Fredoche  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Jipt

> J'en profite juste pour replacer une citation de Bernard Friot entendu rcemment dans une interview (o il propose de limiter le salaire maximum  5000 euros): 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Envoy par Bernard Friot
> 
> ...


H bien, jusqu' prsent a permettait de s'offrir des Ferrari, des yatches, des montres que quand je vois le prix je m'vanouis, des maisons avec piscine  dbordement o on pourrait hberger des centaines de migrants (dans la maison, pas dans la piscine  ::ptdr:: ), des avions pour aller boire un coup  l'autre bout de la plante avec des bombasses sur les genoux, etc., bref tout un tas de travailleurs pour produire ces biens, et dont on ne va pas savoir quoi faire (des travailleurs, pas des biens) quand le monde va vraiment changer

----------


## Jon Shannow

Juste pour faire ch**r Ryu rire  ::mouarf::

----------


## benjani13

Un projet de dcret viserai  autoriser la nomination de personnes venant du prive (ou dj contractuels dans la fonction publique)  des trs hauts postes qui tait jusque l rserv au corps des fonctionnaires. C'est l'IFRAP, think thank (no)libral qui l'annonce et s'en rjouit. Tu m'tonnes, encore un niveau de pantouflage et de copinage supplmentaire.




> Jusqu prsent, seuls les postes demplois dits suprieurs (environ 700) - secrtaires gnraux, directeurs gnraux, ambassadeurs - nomms en conseil des ministres taient ouverts aux profils issus du priv. Cela dit, en pratique, seuls 5,4% de ces emplois sont occups par des contractuels. Il sagit de profils issus de cabinets ministriels.
> 
> Pour les 3.000 postes de sous-directeur, chef de projet, directeur de projet, sous-prfet... les titulaires de la fonction publique sont en revanche aujourdhui prioritaires, et 50% des emplois fonctionnels des administrations de ltat sont prempts par le corps des administrateurs civils. Ce qui constitue une vritable chasse garde des diplms de lENA.





> Dsormais, cette rgle naura plus cours et des contractuels issus du priv, ou dj prsents dans la fonction publique mais sous contrat, pourront tre recruts dans des emplois de direction de ltat, mme si un titulaire veut le poste Le Projet de dcret en ce qui concerne les postes de ltat nest pas encore paru officiellement mais on en connat dj la rdaction. Il vient prciser la loi relative  la transformation de la fonction publique vote cet t au Parlement.
> 
> Mme les postes de sous-prfets seront dsormais ouverts aux contractuels et induisent la mise en place dun service extraordinaire dans le corps des sous-prfets afin dastreindre les intresss  des sujtions spcifiques communes (interdiction du droit de grve, etc.)


https://www.ifrap.org/fonction-publi...-letat-ouverts

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Pour appuyer le dernier dessin post par Jon (#mercenaires), un article sur France Inter:




> Ce mme CRS note d'ailleurs qu'il "en a sauv, des gouvernements, en 25 ans" : "L'anne dernire, je pense que les CRS, les gendarmes mobiles et la police nationale ont eu  sauver la Rpublique  de nombreuses reprises, a a t dit et redit par pas mal de gens. Est-ce tout le bnfice que nous retirons du fait d'avoir sauv la place des lites qui nous commandent ? De nous matraquer au niveau des retraites ? Est-ce notre rcompense d'avoir sauv le gouvernement de M. Macron ? Cela ne va pas se faire comme a, les CRS ne vont pas se laisser faire et les policiers non plus", prdit le fonctionnaire.


C'est clair, c'est net, c'est assum. Il est un mercenaire. C'est tellement assum que j'en viens  me dire qu'il faudrait se cotiser pour acheter les policiers/CRS. Il suffirait de les payer plus pour qu'ils changent de camp (Mme si on les paie dj via nos impts, mais bon ils ont pas l'air de le comprendre).

https://www.franceinter.fr/justice/r...ulte-du-metier

Et dans la mme veine :




> *Retraites: les policiers saluent des "avances" et suspendent leur mobilisation*


https://www.huffingtonpost.fr/amp/en...00c6926df41df/

Ils ont eut leurs miettes, les autres peuvent bien crever. Et d'ailleurs ils vont les aider  crever. Cf la vido dans le tweet suivant:




> Si vous voulez rester en vie, vous rentrez chez vous !


https://mobile.twitter.com/r_machere...03655693332480

----------


## Ryu2000

> Si vous voulez rester en vie, vous rentrez chez vous !


De nos jours des gens s'offusquent pour un rien.
L il y a un photographe qui se plaint, a doit hriter les CRS et le gars a compltement raison de lui signifier que si il ne veut pas avoir de problme il faut rester  la maison.
La hirarchie donne l'ordre aux forces de l'ordre d'utiliser la violence pour dissuader les gens de manifester, quand tu sais que tu peux perdre un il ou te faire casser la gueule, a peut te couper l'envie de manifester.
Ce n'est pas trs sympa de juger les gens sur une dclaration hors contexte. En plus la dclaration d'un seul CRS ne reprsente rien du tout, gnralement ils ne parlent pas.
Leur boulot c'est de suivre les ordres.

====
Le gouvernement n'a vraiment pas d'inspiration, le prtexte de la lutte contre l'obsit pour augmenter des taxes a dj t utilis :
Interdire certaines publicits, taxer les produits trop gras et sucrs... Les pistes de la Cour des comptes pour prvenir lobsit

En Belgique en 2015 :
"La taxe sur le soda n'a qu'un but: rapporter de l'argent  l'Etat"



> "Selon une tude scientifique, les comportements changent  partir d'une augmentation de 20 % du prix. *En dessous de 20% mme si on le trouve cher, on l'achte quand mme*", explique Patrick Mullie, professeur de dittique  la VUB. En fait, pour lui, la somme ainsi gagne avec la taxe soda devrait surtout servir  diminuer les cotisations patronales sur le travail...


France :



> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=toF5Kkb9Pqo
> Franois Baroin: La taxe sur les sodas avait fait une trs grosse polmique mais a, *ctait un moyen de faire rentrer de largent trs vite*. On lavait prsent comme un lment de sant publique mais en ralit ctait un moyen disons utile et rapide de faire rentrer de largent.


Personne ne va critiquer cet impt, c'est comme quand on augmente les taxes sur le tabac, l'alcool, le carburant.
Ds qu'il y a un argument "c'est mauvais pour la sant" ou "c'est mauvais pour l'environnement" c'est fini.

Tous les prix augmentes, les salaires stagnent et on essaie de nous faire croire que le pouvoir d'achat augmente.

----------


## Invit

C'est normal de s'offusquer d'un tat qui rgne par la terreur (c'est mme la moindre des choses). Ce n'est pas "un rien", a change compltement la donne. C'est ce qui fait basculer un pays dmocratique vers la dictature, et qui peut gravement dgnrer en guerre civile.

----------


## Ryu2000

> C'est ce qui fait basculer un pays dmocratique vers la dictature, et qui peut gravement dgnrer en guerre civile.


Ouais si vous voulez, mais il ne faut pas faire chier le CRS qui essaie juste de faire son job.
Le problme c'est le sommet de la hirarchie, les CRS sont tout en bas, ils font ce qu'on leur demande de faire, comme tout le monde.
Un CRS qui conseil aux gens de rentrer chez eux, ce n'est pas bien grave grave, c'est juste la formulation qui n'tait pas excellente... Mais il n'y a pas de quoi en faire une pendule.

Ce vieux tweet de Schiappa sur l'ge de dpart  la retraite ne passe pas inaperu



> Aprs 50 ans on ne t'embauche plus mais le @medef veut que tu partes  la retraite  67 ans... Pendant 17 ans, tu fais quoi ?
> https://twitter.com/MarleneSchiappa/...12240007581696


Incroyable !  :8O: 
Il est dj arriv  Marlene Schiappa de dire quelque chose dintelligent. Comme quoi tout est possible.

Quand Marlne Schiappa expliquait  sa fille les manifs contre la rforme des retraites en 2010



> Dans une note de blog en mai 2010, Marlne Schiappa expliquait  sa fille que des gens manifestaient contre le projet de rforme des retraites de Nicolas Sarkozy, car ils voulaient *partir  la retraite avant de mourir de fatigue au travail*

----------


## fredoche

se demander pourquoi on les appelle les "cognes"

----------


## David_g

> C'est normal de s'offusquer d'un tat qui rgne par la terreur (c'est mme la moindre des choses). Ce n'est pas "un rien", a change compltement la donne. C'est ce qui fait basculer un pays dmocratique vers la dictature, et qui peut gravement dgnrer en guerre civile.


Ben comme il trouve poutine admirable, Trump trs bon et que tous les corens du nord sont dans un nirvana; sa pense reste cohrente au final.  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Ryu2000

Je trouve normal qu'on critique le gouvernement franais et la hirarchie dans la police, la justice, etc.
Ce sont ceux qui donnent les ordres le problme. D'ailleurs quand un policier tabasse un gilet jaune il se fait dcorer.
Je ne trouve pas a choquant du tout un CRS qui dit "Si vous voulez rester en vie, vous rentrez chez vous !", un petit peu d'humour ne fait jamais de mal.
Le CRS n'tait pas en train de pter la gueule  quelqu'un, des manifestants devaient le provoquer depuis un moment, et a a fini par l'enquiquiner, perso je trouve qu'il a normment de sang froid, parce que quand t'as des manifestants qui te font chier en esprant que tu perdes ton calme a doit tre nervant.
Enfin bref ce n'est qu'un dtail, cette phrase n'a aucune importance.

====
Bref, au Japon des technologies ont t dvelopp pour pouvoir travailler en tant vieux :
THE ELDERLY IN JAPAN ARE USING EXOSKELETONS TO DELAY RETIREMENT
Avec a on peut porter des choses lourdes tous les jours  70 ans.
Ce qui est dommage c'est qu'il y aura moins en moins de job, donc exosquelette ou pas a va tre la merde.

Profitez du prsent, parce que ce n'est pas prt de s'amliorer.
Aujourd'hui vous pouvez vous loger, vous chauffer, vous nourrir, ce ne sera probablement pas toujours aussi vident dans les dcennies  venir.

----------


## benjani13

Bon, l c'est vraiment grave. J'avais parl du projet du gouvernent, dj en cours dexcution, de supprimer la Miviludes dans sa forme actuelle, supprimant cette organisation indpendante en la rattachant au ministre de l'intrieur (hirarchiquement et physiquement), et en baissant le nombre de ses fonctionnaire. Un article de Marianne aujourd'hui nous informe que le gouvernement ne veut pas s'arrter l. Marianne nous informe que plusieurs runion ont eu lieu rcemment concernant l'avenir de la Miviludes, et nous reporte des dcisions hallucinantes.

*Le gouvernement aurait programm la destruction des 23 annes d'archives de la Miviludes! Sont site internet? A supprimer aussi!*




> Plus tonnant encore, le site internet de la Miviludes serait galement condamn.  Sans site ddi, plus de visibilit , rsume un proche de cette structure.  Sur Google, la Miviludes est trs bien rfrence. La plupart des victimes nous contactent par ce biais , tmoigne un de ses lments. Mais la nouvelle qui a cr le plus de remous est la destruction programme de vingt-trois annes darchives. Une documentation  combien prcieuse, ultra-sensible et utile par exemple aux policiers spcialiss dans la lutte antisecte :  Pour nous, cest une source irremplaable qui concentre un nombre colossal dinformations , tmoigne lun deux.  Quand je suis amen  enquter sur un individu ou une organisation, je commence par examiner les archives de la Miviludes. On perd des dcennies de travail, cest tout simplement honteux.


Le gouvernement est sclros, infect par les sectes qui on russi  avoir la peau de la Miviludes, qui malgr son budget ridicule tait un vrai rempart contre leur dveloppement en France. Vous imaginez a? Supprimer les archives? Je n'en reviens pas...




> Chez les acteurs de ce combat, la question revient avec insistance :  Pourquoi dissoudre la Miviludes ?  Selon un policier qui travaille sur le sujet,  il y a probablement une infiltration au sein de ltat.


L'article interroge des acteurs de la luttes anti secte qui font part de leur crainte sur la nouvelle forme de la Miviludes, rduite  2 petits bureaux. Manque de confidentialit  cause de leurs nouveaux locaux, ce qui fera hsiter les victimes  venir les voir. La suppression du site web qui invisibilisera totalement l'action de ce qui restera de la Miviludes, d'autant que le site tait connu depuis le temps et tait le meilleur point de contact entre les victimes de sectes et la Miviludes.

C'est une destruction totale de la Miviludes, de son prsent ainsi que de son pass, de tout son savoir accumul. Ce gouvernement lche les sectes sur notre pays, abandonne les victimes, va faire exploser leur nombre. Ce gouvernement est criminel.

Je ne cite pas plus l'article car je vous conseille vraiment d'aller le lire en entier pour prendre conscience du scandale. Un de plus me direz vous, mais l, c'est vraiment dans le haut du panier. C'est criminel.
https://www.marianne.net/societe/sec...e-ses-archives

EDIT: Concernant la destruction des archives annonc par Marianne, une rflexion intressante remettant un peu en doute l'info (au travers des lois et rglements rgissant les archives d'tat qui empcherait cette destruction), et imagine plutt un transfert vers un service d'archive centrale (qui rendrait tout de mme plus difficile leur exploitation) : https://twitter.com/peccadille/statu...88939254140928

EDIT 2 : Ah bha Marianne a ajout une mise  jour  l'article:



> La publication de cet article a semble-t-il fait bouger quelques lignes. Sollicit  plusieurs reprises par Marianne, le gouvernement nous a adress les prcisions suivantes dans la soire qui a suivi sa mise en ligne, ce vendredi : le site internet de la Miviludes fera lobjet dune  remise  niveau technique en 2020  qui ne remet pas en cause son existence. Dont acte. Au centre de toutes les inquitudes, les archives de la Mission  seront transfres en toute scurit au SG-CIPDR [Secrtariat gnral du Comit interministriel de la prvention de la dlinquance et de la radicalisation, NDLR].  En rsum,  il nest videmment pas question de dtruire les archives . Cette remarque navait cependant rien dvident selon plusieurs tmoins des runions prparatoires au dmnagement de la Miviludes, pendant lesquelles la  destruction des archives  a t voque pour pallier le manque despace.
> Il en va de mme pour les locaux exigus originellement accords  la Miviludes :  Il na jamais t question de limiter  ce point lespace dvolu  la Miviludes, assure le service communication de Matignon. Celle-ci disposera de lespace suffisant pour que les agents puissent travailler, recevoir les personnes et entreposer les archives. Lidentification des surfaces et locaux concerns est en cours et les dcisions sur ce point seront prises dans les semaines  venir.  Des lments plutt rassurants aux airs de rtropdalage Affaire  suivre.


Difficile de tirer le vrai du faux, de connaitre les intentions et ventuel rtro-pdalage dans tout a.

----------


## ABCIWEB

> Ouais si vous voulez, mais il ne faut pas faire chier le CRS qui essaie juste de faire son job.
> ...
> Je ne trouve pas a choquant du tout un CRS qui dit "Si vous voulez rester en vie, vous rentrez chez vous !", un petit peu d'humour ne fait jamais de mal.
> 
> Le CRS n'tait pas en train de pter la gueule  quelqu'un, des manifestants devaient le provoquer depuis un moment, et a a fini par l'enquiquiner, perso je trouve qu'il a normment de sang froid, parce que quand t'as des manifestants qui te font chier en esprant que tu perdes ton calme a doit tre nervant.
> Enfin bref ce n'est qu'un dtail, cette phrase n'a aucune importance.


Faire son job n'excuse pas tout. Tous les policiers ne profrent pas des menaces de mort envers des personnes qui exercent simplement un droit constitutionnel, celui de manifester. Et tu appelles cela du sang froid ? Le sang froid c'est de ne pas rpondre, non pas de faire des menaces de mort. 

Et dans un autre topic tu nous joues ta pucelle effarouche devant Mlenchon qui s'est nerv pour une perquisition filme et qui n'aurait pas d l'tre. Pourquoi ne le dfends-tu pas, parce qu'il n'a pas profr des menaces de mort ?




> Aujourd'hui vous pouvez vous loger, vous chauffer, vous nourrir, ce ne sera probablement pas toujours aussi vident dans les dcennies  venir.


Pourquoi dis-tu "vous" ? Tu crois ne pas faire parti du lot ? Tu penses tre un pur esprit ? Tu crois tre au dessus de la mle ? Ce n'est pas en jouant les faux culs qu'on ne se fait jamais enculer... un petit peu d'humour ne fait jamais de mal  :;):

----------


## Gunny

> Bon, l c'est vraiment grave. J'avais parl du projet du gouvernent, dj en cours dexcution, de supprimer la Miviludes dans sa forme actuelle, supprimant cette organisation indpendante en la rattachant au ministre de l'intrieur (hirarchiquement et physiquement), et en baissant le nombre de ses fonctionnaire. Un article de Marianne aujourd'hui nous informe que le gouvernement ne veut pas s'arrter l. Marianne nous informe que plusieurs runion ont eu lieu rcemment concernant l'avenir de la Miviludes, et nous reporte des dcisions hallucinantes.
> 
> *Le gouvernement aurait programm la destruction des 23 annes d'archives de la Miviludes! Sont site internet? A supprimer aussi!*
> 
> 
> 
> Le gouvernement est sclros, infect par les sectes qui on russi  avoir la peau de la Miviludes, qui malgr son budget ridicule tait un vrai rempart contre leur dveloppement en France. Vous imaginez a? Supprimer les archives? Je n'en reviens pas...
> 
> 
> ...


C'est  gerber. Et d'autant plus criminel que la prcarisation et pauprisation de la socit en cours du fait des politiques du gouvernement va jeter des vagues de gens dsesprs dans les bras de ces sectes.

----------


## xXxNeWgEnErAtIoN

Nan mais les sectes en 2019, le gouvernement a raison, qui en 2019 peut se faire avoir au point d'entrer dans un secte, vous me direz qu'il y a bien des militants politiques de partis politiques douteux que ne nommerai pas (on va pas leur faire de la pub non plus).

Encore une fois le gouvernement prend des dcisions rationnelles et justifies et il y a encore des gens jaloux qui critiquent c'est fatiguant.

Macron est le digne successeur du gnral Charles De Gaulle et forcment a en fait rager plus d'un. Heureusement, qu'il va durer, 3 mandats a serait tip top.

----------


## rawsrc

> Nan mais les sectes en 2019, le gouvernement a raison, qui en 2019 peut se faire avoir au point d'entrer dans un secte


A lire ta prose, je pense que tu es un trs bon candidat. 
Et pour la gloriole, je te vois mme au poste de Prsident. Alors, vas-y, jeune, n'hsite pas, fonce.

----------


## benjani13

Les membres du gouvernement et de la majorit ne peuvent plus se dplacer nulle part. Rien que sur ces derniers jours:

- Frdrique Vidal quitte une confrence avec des chercheurs et tudiants : https://twitter.com/JeanHugon3/statu...94376885641217 / https://www.revolutionpermanente.fr/...e-la-Station-F
- De mme pour la dpute Corinne Vignon, qui tenta un "grand dbat", mais qui face  la grogne de la salle a prfr partir : https://twitter.com/BFMTV/status/1205584617203544066 / 
- La ministre des sports devait se rendre  un match mais a du rebrouss chemin face  la contestation des supporters : https://twitter.com/CerveauxNon/stat...45751843835904 / https://www.lequipe.fr/Football/Actu...orters/1089949

----------


## xXxNeWgEnErAtIoN

> A lire ta prose, je pense que tu es un trs bon candidat. 
> Et pour la gloriole, je te vois mme au poste de Prsident. Alors, vas-y, jeune, n'hsite pas, fonce.


C'est de la diffamation

----------


## fredoche

> Nan mais les sectes en 2019, le gouvernement a raison, qui en 2019 peut se faire avoir au point d'entrer dans un secte, vous me direz qu'il y a bien des militants politiques de partis politiques douteux que ne nommerai pas (on va pas leur faire de la pub non plus).
> 
> Encore une fois le gouvernement prend des dcisions rationnelles et justifies et il y a encore des gens jaloux qui critiquent c'est fatiguant.
> 
> Macron est le digne successeur du gnral Charles De Gaulle et forcment a en fait rager plus d'un. Heureusement, qu'il va durer, 3 mandats a serait tip top.


Tu es pri de te nettoyer la langue et les doigts avant de venir poster. a laisse des traces sinon et l'odeur est dsagrable.

Par curiosit ton job de MOA, tu fais quoi exactement ? tu accompagnes la mise en uvre de quoi ? Chez qui ?

----------


## Invit

> Nan mais les sectes en 2019, le gouvernement a raison, qui en 2019 peut se faire avoir au point d'entrer dans un secte


Pour quelqu'un qui copine avec les thses complotistes et qui prne une humanit sans vaccination, on peut dire que tu manques pas d'air  ::weird:: 

Au cas o tu saurais pas, la Miviludes associe ta posture  une drive sectaire, ce en quoi elle a parfaitement raison d'ailleurs, cf

http://www.infectiologie.com/UserFil...-jgvps2018.pdf

Honntement, l, a relve de la psychiatrie  :8O: 

-VX

----------


## xXxNeWgEnErAtIoN

> Pour quelqu'un qui copine avec les thses complotistes et qui prne une humanit sans vaccination, on peut dire que tu manques pas d'air 
> 
> Au cas o tu saurais pas, la Miviludes associe ta posture  une drive sectaire, ce en quoi elle a parfaitement raison d'ailleurs, cf
> 
> http://www.infectiologie.com/UserFil...-jgvps2018.pdf
> 
> Honntement, l, a relve de la psychiatrie 
> 
> -VX



Parce que faire des campagnes de prvention pour des vaccins c'est pas embrigader des gens ? Toujours deux poids deux mesures avec ceux qui dtiennent la vraie bonne parole de tout l'univers et des multivers





> Tu es pri de te nettoyer la langue et les doigts avant de venir poster. a laisse des traces sinon et l'odeur est dsagrable.
> 
> Par curiosit ton job de MOA, tu fais quoi exactement ? tu accompagnes la mise en uvre de quoi ? Chez qui ?


Je bosse pas dans un labo pharmaceutique donc je vois pas le rapport.

----------


## Invit

> de tout l'univers et des multivers


Je vois que tu t'intresses aussi  l'astrophysique  ::lol:: 
Gnralement, les gens comme toi qui parlent de multivers sont galement de grands frus d'ufologie  ::lol:: 




> Je bosse pas dans un labo pharmaceutique donc je vois pas le rapport.


T'as surtout pas compris la porte de la question de Fredoche  ::lol:: 
Et j'avoue que maintenant a me tracasse aussi un peu  ::roll:: 
C'est quoi ton secteur d'expertise hormis le complotisme ?

-VX

----------


## MABROUKI

> Ouais alors se dbarrasser des ministres, snateurs, etc, ce serait trs chouette, mais par contre il faut trouver une technologie moins barbare, parce qu'aujourd'hui la dcapitation est mal vue (une vido de Daesh a fait scandale).


Allons ,allons Ryu2000,tu commences  avoir des trous de mmoire,pour ne pas dire  des pertes  ...
La techno existe,elle est mme plus que mure : l'euthanasie fait des miracles et elle est indolore , proprette , et hyginique ma foi ,compare  la guillotine avec le bruit du couperet,les bacs  tte dgoulinant de sang,le corps sanguinolent.

----------


## fredoche

Dans une rpublique exemplaire, en marche vers un monde meilleur : 
https://www.ouest-france.fr/economie...levoye-6655020



> Le "Monsieur retraites" du gouvernement a reconnu il y a quelques jours avoir omis de dclarer sa fonction dadministrateur bnvole dans un institut de formation de lassurance, lIfpass. Il a finalement rectifi ce week-end sa dclaration dintrts en dclarant 13 mandats, dont 11 bnvoles, *soit dix de plus que dans la version initiale*


Nous sommes dans un monde de confiance 



> Le chef du gouvernement douard Philippe a pour sa part estim samedi "  que la bonne foi de Jean-Paul Delevoye (tait) totale  " .


http://www.leparisien.fr/politique/p...19-8217357.php

et la parole compte, surtout celle du chef de l'tat
https://www.bfmtv.com/mediaplayer/vi...e-1156952.html

----------


## fredoche

Cette vido m'a touche : Vincent Lindon : "Aux oublis de la start-up nation, il ne reste que la rue"

----------


## halaster08

> *soit dix de plus que dans la version initiale*


Comment on peut parler de confiance ? Un oubli ok, mais 10 ...
Comment ce gouvernement peut-il tre encore crdible pour certains ?

Et comme pour De Rugy, pris la main dans le sac: "dsol je vais tout rembourser, promis". Et la justice s'arrte l.
Je me demande si dans l'histoire, il y a dj un braqueur de banque  qui on a propos la mme chose.
Quand tu penses que certain pauvres prennent des condamnations de prison ferme pour du vol de nourriture. La justice a vraiment deux vitesses (ou plus).  




> Cette vido m'a touche


+1

----------


## Marco46

On pourrait aussi discuter du fameux simulateur. Il s'appuie sur quelles specs ? Si il ya des textes suffisamment prcis pour sortir un simulateur quelle est la marge de manuvre des partenaires sociaux ?

C'est du n'importe quoi en permanence et les journalistes dshonorent leur profession d'mission en mission. J'ai l'impression d'tre revenu aux dbats sur le TCE.

----------


## benjani13

Le dput Olivier Marleix saisi la HATVP sur la rforme des retraites : https://www.lefigaro.fr/politique/co...aites-20191215

Le prsident de l'Observatoire de l'thique publique ragi aux "oublis" de Delevoye : https://www.francetvinfo.fr/economie...e_3745713.html

Rforme des retraites : le rgime spcial des snateurs sera  adapt  mais pas supprim : https://www.lemonde.fr/politique/art...30_823448.html

Et sinon un article de Lordon sur le blog du monde Diplomatique, sur la parole en Macronie : https://blog.mondediplo.net/le-moment-potemkine

----------


## Ryu2000

> en dclarant 13 mandats, dont 11 bnvoles


Au moins c'est bnvole, donc il ne touche pas 13 salaires.
Il n'aura pas besoin de retraite vu ce qu'il touche :
Retraites : Delevoye dclare finalement 13 mandats mais veut continuer  dfendre le projet de rforme des retraites



> Selon Le Monde, il a touch 78.408 euros net au titre d'un ancien ancien poste de "conseiller du dlgu gnral" du groupe IGS, ainsi que 73.338 euros net en 2018 et 62.216 en 2019 en tant que prsident d'honneur du groupe de rflexion Parallaxe. Trs fragilis dans l'opinion publique en plein conflit social contre la rforme des retraites, l'artisan de la rforme des retraites a reu ce samedi 14 dcembre le soutien du chef du gouvernement.


Il y a des gens qui ont boss 41 ans et qui touchent dans les 1000 de retraite par mois, en 1 ans il a touch l'quivalent de dcennies de ce type de retraite.

----------


## fredoche

Benjani, excellent article de Lordon  ::ccool:: 

Ryu, pour l'instant ils sont dits "bnvoles". Ce mec a tout d'un homme au grand cur sacrifiant de son temps  pas moins de 13 causes, dont 13 mandats, sans aucune contre-partie... _Pour l'instant_.
13 mandats, en plus de sa retraite mrite, et de son travail de haut-commissaire. J'admire la capacit de travail de ces hommes. J'excre leur malhonntet.
a me rappelle Cop qui avait plus de boulots qu'il n'y avait de jours dans la semaine.
Ou pour plus proche de moi, Sirugue, un _socialiste,_ qui cumulait suffisamment de mandats durant la dernire lgislature pour arriver au plafond des revenus autoriss pour un lu (15000). Revenus officiels bien sur, le reste ...?

L'hypocrisie et le foutage de gueule, le mpris de classe, la morve sont tellement chevills  leurs corps qu'ils continueront  mentir jusquau bout, les yeux dans les yeux, la main sur le cur, et en jurant sur la tte de leurs enfants. Cahuzac en fut un magnifique exemple

La ralit c'est celle-ci. Jusqu' quand la tolrerons-nous ?

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Benjani, excellent article de Lordon


Pareil !  :+1: 




> La ralit c'est celle-ci. Jusqu' quand la tolrerons-nous ?


Il y a encore beaucoup de gens qui pensent que ce gouvernement fait les choses qu'il faut faire !  ::calim2::  
C'est dsesprant...

----------


## halaster08

> La ralit c'est celle-ci. Jusqu' quand la tolrerons-nous ?


Il y a dj pas mal de monde qui ne le tolre plus, sinon il n'y aurait pas autant de gens dans la rue.

Le vrai problme c'est de savoir comment capitaliser sur cette colre lgitime, et malheureusement, pour l'instant celle qui fait a le mieux c'est Le Pen, ce qui ne laisse pas prsager un bel avenir.

----------


## halaster08

> Il y a encore beaucoup de gens qui pensent que ce gouvernement fait les choses qu'il faut faire !


C'est le rsultat de la puissance du matraquage mdiatique qu'on subit tout les jours.

----------


## benjani13

> Ryu, pour l'instant ils sont dits "bnvoles". Ce mec a tout d'un homme au grand cur sacrifiant de son temps  pas moins de 13 causes, dont 13 mandats, sans aucune contre-partie... _Pour l'instant_.


Car la premire des rmunration n'est pas l'argent mais l'influence, le rseau. Il y a le problme des salaires (non cumulable avec un poste gouvernemental) pour un de ses postes (salaires qu'il a revue  la hausse en plus dans sa dclaration rectificative), mais reste la question des conflits dintrt pour tous, bnvole ou non.




> C'est le rsultat de la puissance du matraquage mdiatique qu'on subit tout les jours.


Et oui... Rien que sur ce weekend (vu au travers d'extraits passs sur Twitter), il y a du avoir une dizaine de ministres et dputs LREM qui sont pass  la tl ou  la radio pour dfendre Delevoye. Ils ont tous dit la mme chose : "Y a pas de problme, il tait de bonne foi". Le 1er sinitre lui a renouvel sa confiance. Darmanin  mme tent la technique ose de l'homme bless sur lequel les oppositions s'acharne. Chapeau, fallait russir  la sortir sans trembler des genoux celle l.

EDIT : Ah bha l'Obs a fait un article l dessus : "Pour sauver Delevoye, une pathtique langue de bois" : https://www.nouvelobs.com/politique/...e-de-bois.html

----------


## Darkzinus

Et aprs a ils demandent aux grvistes de prendre leurs responsabilits  ::ptdr::

----------


## Ryu2000

> pour l'instant ils sont dits "bnvoles"


Ah ouais, j'ai accord trop rapidement ma confiance dans cet homme politique, j'avais oubli qu'ils taient capable de mentir (comme Cahuzac avec son "Je n'ai jamais eu de compte  l'tranger").
Mais peut-tre qu'il ne fait vraiment a que pour le rseau et l'influence, cela dit ce serait tonnant qu'il n'y ait pas d'argent qui passe quand mme.

----------


## benjani13

> Mais peut-tre qu'il ne fait vraiment a que pour le rseau et l'influence, cela dit ce serait tonnant qu'il n'y ait pas d'argent qui passe quand mme.


L'argent n'est pas peru directement dans ces cas l. L'influence c'est ce qui permettra  terme de toucher de l'argent personnellement. Dans la dizaine de postes il y a le cas d'une participation au conseil d'administration de la fondation Crdit Agricole, qui a financ une association prside par... Delevoye.

https://lemediapresse.fr/politique/r...e-de-delevoye/

Et puis tu sais, ce genre de poste c'est des participations  2 ou 3 conseils d'administration par an, avec probablement un bon diner, du bon vin, si ce n'est plus (m'voyez). Les rmunrations existent sous bien d'autres formes que l'argent.

----------


## benjani13

Plot twist : Delevoye vient de dmissionner de son poste au gouvernement.

https://www.lemonde.fr/politique/art...50_823448.html

De son propre chef, juste "pour ne pas gner le gouvernement". Chacun se fera son opinion...

----------


## xXxNeWgEnErAtIoN

Nan mais il faudrait arrter de faire de la dmagogie, monsieur Delevoye est le bouc missaire des partis politiques alternatifs du vieux monde.

Le ps et l'ump se sont plus que lombre d'eux mme, heureusement que Macron est l et qu'il a des hommes et femmes qualifis  ct de lui.

Ces gens hyperqualifies sont ncessaires, forcment les franais ne regardent que le salaire, mais c'est amplement mrit vu le travail fourni, et au final pas cher pay.

J'espre qu'il continuera tout son travail qui fait rager les communistes extrmistes.

----------


## benjani13

S'il vous plait, ne rpondez pas au troll du dessus. Il n'en vaut pas la peine. Merci.

----------


## xXxNeWgEnErAtIoN

S'il vous plait, ne rpondez pas au troll du dessus. Il n'en vaut pas la peine. Merci.

----------


## fredoche

C'est toi qui rage mon petit  ::aie:: 

Dis donc a s'arrange pas ton haleine, faudrait voir  tester d'autres postrieurs

Quand  ce mr Delevoye c'est le parangon de ces politiciens de l'ancien monde, au mme titre que son altesse srnissime.

----------


## xXxNeWgEnErAtIoN

Vos ides sont minoritaires Macron a t lu largement. Changee de pays et lisez votre roi. Ici on est en france et en dmocratie, il a t lu  il est lgitime et toutes ses actions le sont.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Plot twist : Delevoye vient de dmissionner de son poste au gouvernement.


C'tait prvisible. Il y en a plein qui dmissionnent : 
Avant Franois de Rugy, les 10 ministres qui ont dmissionn du gouvernement Philippe



> Franois de Rugy n'est pas le premier ministre  quitter le gouvernement depuis l'arrive d'Emmanuel Macron  l'Elyse. Affaires, chances lectorales ou choix personnel, les raisons varient.


Bon l ce n'est pas un ministre mais a fonctionne galement ^^




> Le ps et l'ump se sont plus que lombre d'eux mme


Ok, mais ce n'est pas pour autant qu'LREM c'est mieux que le PS et l'UMP.




> heureusement que Macron est l et qu'il a des hommes et femmes qualifis  ct de lui.


Je sais que Joseph Goebbels disait "un mensonge rpt dix fois reste un mensonge, rpt dix mille fois il devient une vrit", mais l le fan clubs de Macron pourrait rpter 10 000 fois que les membres de LREM sont qualifis personne n'y croirait.
Certains pensent qu'LREM va galrer  le remplacer :



> Le remplacement de M. Delevoye  lun des rares  connatre la rforme dans le dtail  na, nanmoins, rien dvident.  *Au gouvernement, il ny en a pas un qui matrise le sujet* , estime le dirigeant dune centrale syndicale. Agns Buzyn, la ministre des solidarits et de la sant, dont dpendait M. Delevoye, pourrait-elle le remplacer au pied lev ?  Elle a dj beaucoup  faire sur lhpital, estime-t-on de source syndicale. Et puis la retraite, cest pas son truc.





> Ces gens hyperqualifies sont ncessaires


LREM devrait essaye d'en trouver dans ce cas :




Lgislatives : accuss d'incomptence, plusieurs candidats LREM fuient les dbats



> Alors que des vidos de candidats macronistes trs hsitants sur les plateaux de tlvision circulent sur Internet, plusieurs d'entre eux ont refus les dbats d'entre-deux tours.


Jean-Paul Delevoye a t membre du RPR, puis de l'UMP, jusqu'en 2013.




> forcment les franais ne regardent que le salaire


Je crois que l le problme c'est plus une histoire de conflit dintrt et du non respect de la transparence et des lois.
Si il avait dclar depuis le dbut qu'il avait 13 mandats il n'aurait peut-tre pas eu de problme.




> Macron a t lu largement


Faux. Il a pass le premier tour de justesse avec 18,19% des inscrits et aprs il s'est retrouv contre Marine Lepen, donc victoire automatique.
Si le scnario devait se reproduire, peut-tre que les gens se mfieraient plus de Macron que de Marine, mais c'est chaud quand mme, parce que les franais ont trs peur de ce parti.
Si il y a des candidats un peu prs potable en 2022, Macron ne devrait pas se retrouver au second tour.
Sarkozy a fait un mandat, Hollande a fait un mandat, ce serait trange que Macron en fasse deux.

----------


## Jon Shannow

Pour ceux qui n'ont pas compris la manire de faire du gouvernement...

----------


## halaster08

> Pour ceux qui n'ont pas compris la manire de faire du gouvernement...


C'est tellement vrai !
Il est bien ce dessinateur, tu devrais mettre ses uvres ici plus souvent, d'ailleurs tu les trouves o ces dessins ?

----------


## benjani13

> C'est tellement vrai !
> Il est bien ce dessinateur, tu devrais mettre ses uvres ici plus souvent, d'ailleurs tu les trouves o ces dessins ?


Tu peux retrouver ses dessins sur son compte Twitter : https://twitter.com/AllanBARTE  :;):

----------


## Jon Shannow

> C'est tellement vrai !
> Il est bien ce dessinateur, tu devrais mettre ses uvres ici plus souvent, d'ailleurs tu les trouves o ces dessins ?


Heu ! J'ai honte... Je suis son fil sur fesses de bouc...  ::oops::

----------


## David_g

> Vos ides sont minoritaires Macron a t lu largement. Changee de pays et lisez votre roi. Ici on est en france et en dmocratie, il a t lu  il est lgitime et toutes ses actions le sont.


un roi n'est pas lu  :;): 




> L encore vous montrez votre mconnaissance du sujet en employant des mots inadapts.


 ::mouarf::

----------


## virginieh

Puis dire largement en regardant le score qu'il a fait face  Marine (qui est le match up le plus facile possible) et comparer ensuite avec le score Chirac/le pere, il faut avoir du culot.

----------


## el_slapper

De mmoire,  la prsidentielle, il y avait 4 candidats entre 20 et 25%. On a donc surtout un lectorat extrmement divis. J'ai vot personnellement pour le moins pire des quatre, qui a d'ailleurs gagn, mais a ne m'empche pas d'tre lucide sur son action(le bon : il a fait 3% de ce qu'il avait promis sur le logement. Et il passe bien  l'tranger. Le pas bon : tout le reste). Mais le vrai problme est que le pays est tellement coup en morceaux que personne n'est lgitime pour gouverner, dans ces condidions. Ni Macron, ni un(e) autre. Au final, il dfend son quart de pays au dtriment des trois autres quarts...et chacun des trois autres aurait fait pareil.

----------


## Ryu2000

Ouais mais 66,10% c'est quand mme super impressionnant, pas autant que les 82,21% de Chirac, mais quand mme. (en tant contre le FN tu gagnes avec des scores hallucinant et aprs tu peux faire croire que t'es ultra populaire)
Il faut dire aussi que Marine ce n'est pas Jean-Marie. Elle a fait normment d'effort de "normalisation", elle a mme vir son pre du parti en gage de bonne foi.
Le FN a fait beaucoup d'efforts pour casser son image de parti extrmiste. Au final le FN c'est comme le PS et l'UMP.
Ce parti est utilis comme pouvantail pour pousser les citoyens  se prcipiter en courant devant les urnes pour contrer la menace fasciste, mais en fait rien du tout...

Comme a dclar Lionel Jospin "durant les annes du Mitterrandisme tout antifascisme n'tait que du thtre. Il n'y a jamais eu de menace fasciste".
Cela dit le FN est trop proche des sionistes, a a craint vraiment :
Marche blanche : pourquoi Marine Le Pen a-t-elle t protge par la Ligue de Dfense juive ?
Au final Macron c'est peut-tre pas pire que Marine.

----------


## Invit

> Mais le vrai problme est que le pays est tellement coup en morceaux que personne n'est lgitime pour gouverner, dans ces condidions.


Qu'est-ce que tu entends par l ? Socialement ? Est-ce que tu as russi  mettre le doigt sur ce qui cloche chez nous ?

----------


## fredoche

Vos discussions a me rappelle cette expression : "choisir entre la peste et le cholra"
Bon honntement Macron pouvait avoir des aspects sduisants, mais le temps a montr sa vraie nature.


Quand au second tour, il faudrait aussi regarder l'abstention, parce que peu se sont dplacs pour voter pour ce mec. Une fois, pas deux. 2003 avait servi de leon. 
Sous prtexte de front rpublicain, aprs j'applique non pas une politique consensuelle qui correspond  ce front mais bien la dfense de quelques intrts qui sont excuse-moi el_slapper bien loin de reprsenter le quart que tu voques.

----------


## zecreator

> Vos ides sont minoritaires Macron a t lu largement. Changee de pays et lisez votre roi. Ici on est en france et en dmocratie, il a t lu  il est lgitime et toutes ses actions le sont.


Ho putain ! Du lourd, c'est du lourd....

----------


## Ryu2000

J'aime bien ce dessin, parce qu'en plus de parl de l'actualit il y a un jeu de mot.

----------


## xXxNeWgEnErAtIoN

Il a t lu  la majorit, ceux qui ne votent pas ne comptent pas, et par dfaut sont d'accords avec lui, sinon ils auraient vot contre, ce qu'ils n'ont pas fait.

----------


## Mat.M

> monsieur Delevoye est le bouc missaire des partis politiques alternatifs du vieux monde.


lI y a une part de vrit dans ce que je lis...
cependant pour jecter une personne du gouvernement ou qui est actif dans la fonction publique il suffit de sortir des "casseroles" au bon moment ( la liste est longue: Cahuzac, Fillon,Bayrou...et j'en passe et des meilleurs )  ::mrgreen:: 

Et ceci soit pour satisfaire le pouvoir en place soit pour satisfaire les opposants du pouvoir c'est vous qui voyez et c'est selon votre vision des choses.

Peut-tre que Mr Delevoye tait-il en charge de dossiers qu'il maitrisait trs bien voire trop bien ( il tait le Haut-Commissaire aux retraites jusqu' prsent).

Comme cela on va mettre une personne moins comptente  sa place et pour faire passer la rforme a va prendre beaucoup de temps.

Peut-tre pour perdurer jusqu'aux prochaines lections prsidentielles   ::mouarf:: 

Ensuite c'est la revue conomique Capital qui a sorti l'affaire sauf erreur de ma part.



> Ces gens hyperqualifies sont ncessaires,


oops ces gens l , s'agit-il ceux du gouvernement ?

Je pense que Mr Macron,lors de son lection, a pch beaucoup trop par son orgueil et n'a pas vu les difficults auxquelles il devrait faire face par la suite.
Notamment  cause un peu de son manque d'exprience politique ( son inexprience politique j'en ai entendu parler maintes fois dans des missions  la radio  ce sujet)

Ensuite tant un brillant ministre de l'conomie en apparence sous le mandat de Mr Hollande,cela ne fait pas un excellent chef de l'Etat pour autant.
Parce que confront  la grogne du peuple , en face il y a des tas de vieux briscards politiques et syndicalsites  qui on ne "la fait pas"




> Qu'est-ce que tu entends par l ? Socialement ? Est-ce que tu as russi  mettre le doigt sur ce qui cloche chez nous ?


je pense que El_Slapper voulait dire que Mr Macron face  la rvolte populaire aurait d dmissionner lui ou bien son premier ministre.
Dans d'autres pays je pense que cela aurait t le cas notamment au Royaume-Uni

----------


## halaster08

Nouvelle rvlation concernant Delevoye: 
Le gouvernement savait au moment de sa nomination et a dcid de ne rien faire. Ensuite ils viennent plaider l'oubli ou l'erreur sur les plateaux tl, ce qui est juste un mensonge.
Le nouveau monde politique promis par Macron n'as vraiment rien  voir avec l'ancien, il est pire !




> Ce cumul de rmunrations publiques et prives est donc *parfaitement connu*, quand, en septembre 2019, M. Delevoye est promu au rang de ministre aux retraites. Dautant que la situation fiscale de celui qui sapprte  entrer au gouvernement est pralablement vrifie, dans le cadre du contrle express qui sapplique dsormais, par scurit,  tous les ministres pressentis.* Pourtant rien ne se passe*. M. Delevoye prend ses fonctions en continuant dtre pay par le priv,  du jamais vu , pointe le prsident dAnticor, Jean-Claude Picard, pour qui  il ne sest jamais produit quun ministre continue son activit professionnelle au gouvernement, tous ont rgularis leur situation .


https://www.lemonde.fr/politique/art...29_823448.html

----------


## benjani13

> Nouvelle rvlation concernant Delevoye: 
> Le gouvernement savait au moment de sa nomination et a dcid de ne rien faire. Ensuite il viennent plaider l'oubli ou l'erreur sur les plateaux tl, ce qui est juste un mensonge.
> Le nouveau monde politique promis par Macron n'as vraiment rien  voir avec l'ancien, il est pire !
> 
> 
> https://www.lemonde.fr/politique/art...29_823448.html


Et ce matin on a le droit  des tweets dithyrambiques de tout LREM sur sa saintet Delevoye. Srieux on croirait que le gars est dcd:




> @delevoye tait dj un homme dEtat reconnu quand il a prsid la commission dinvestiture @enmarchefr
> Il nous a considrs, nous marcheurs alors inconnus du grand public, avec respect et sans condescendance.
> Il toujours veill  investir + de femmes.
> Je noublierai pas cela.


https://twitter.com/MarleneSchiappa/...50496121712640




> Sa voix et son sens de lcoute manqueront. La dcision de @delevoye
>  est  limage de sa personne, de son parcours et de son sens des responsabilits. Ses erreurs, quil a reconnues, ne peuvent davantage tre un chiffon rouge pour affaiblir une rforme essentielle des retraites.


https://twitter.com/LaetitiaAvia/sta...57093593075712




> Je salue la dcision difficile et courageuse de JP Delevoye. Il porte depuis le premier jour, dans le dialogue, l'instauration d'un systme de retraite universel plus juste et solidaire. Il dmontre que rien n'est suprieur  l'intrt de mener cette grande rforme sociale.


https://twitter.com/StanGuerini/stat...47636100247552


 ::marteau::

----------


## Ryu2000

> sinon ils auraient vot contre


Regardez ce dessin :








Macron a gagn le premier tour sur un concours de circonstance (Fillon attaqu, Hamon pas soutenu, Marine et Macron pouss par les mdias), ensuite il s'est retrouv contre la peste noire qu'est le FN qui fait peur  tout le monde.
Entre les 2 tours les lecteurs de Melenchon disaient "je vais voter pour Macron et le lendemain je manifeste contre lui".

C'est facile d'tre lu quand Patrick Drahi fait ta pub dans tous ses mdias.
Candidat
Voix
% des inscrits
% des exprims

Melenchon
7 060 885
14,84
19,58

Fillon
7 213 797
15,16
20,01

Marine
7 679 493
16,14
21,30

Macron
8 657 326
18,19
24,01


C'tait plutt tendu entre ces 4 candidats. Si seulement on pouvait voter blanc pour dire "ni l'un ni l'autre".
Macron est aussi impopulaire que Sarkozy et Hollande quand ils taient prsident.
Ces 3 sont tellement nul que certains en viennent  regretter Chirac.

----------


## fredoche

La comdie du pouvoir  son paroxysme, et le mpris des institutions, des lois, des rgles, de l'thique

Tout n'est plus que communication
Mais  force d'user de cette parole pour porter leurs mensonges et leurs duperies, ils vont aller jusqu' la rendre elle aussi impuissante.

Qui aura encore envie de soutenir ces menteurs de profession, sans aucune valeur morale ? 

Je n'ai jamais lu crpuscule, mais le nombre de fois o je pense  ce mot...

----------


## el_slapper

> Qu'est-ce que tu entends par l ? Socialement ? Est-ce que tu as russi  mettre le doigt sur ce qui cloche chez nous ?


Non, je rflchis tout en crivant. Mais il me parait vident que chaque niche sociale regarde exclusivement son intrt propre, et chie sur les autres abondamment. Do l'offre politique extrmement htroclite, qui interdit toute majorit relle. LREM reprsente la France startup(nous, quoi, mais encore bien plus nos commerciaux). LR la France conservatrice. LFI la France urbaine gauchiste. Les verts la France urbaine plus modre. RN a deux niches quasiment disjointes : les racistes profonds(qu'on retrouve saupoudrs dans toutes les classes sociales), et les travailleurs pauvres n'entrant pas dans une catgorie prcdemment cite. Les vrais losers, ceux qui n'ont mme pas l'espoir d'avoir un vrai boulot un jour, ceux-l ne votent pas(et tout le monde leur fait caca dessus), et vivent dans le dsespoir. Tous les autres s'entredchirent pour avoir le maximum du gateau, et tant pis pour les autres.

Dans ce cadre, et pour rpondre  Mat.M, Macron n'a aucune raison de dmissionner : il dfend son lectorat contre tous les autres. Abandonner le pouvoir serait donc trahir sa tribu au profit de celle qui s'emparerait ensuite de la place.

----------


## fredoche

Quand tu fais la somme du tableau de ryu, mme en ajoutant les colos, tu es  70% des inscrits bien tasss. Il manque encore 30% el slapper

On a des sacrs problmes de consensus et on en aura toujours quand le pouvoir, sans aucun partage, ne reprsente pas 20% des inscrits.
C'est sous cette forme par essence litiste, au del des lus.

Il y aura toujours le potentiel  rassembler contre soi, ce qui est typique du 2e tour des prsidentielles, o le vote d'adhsion est absent.

Notre systme est moribond, c'est un zombie

----------


## Ryu2000

Ah ben voil ! Enfin un mandat qui paie ! Quand mme.
Delevoye dmissionne : il n'aura pas eu le temps de signaler son quatorzime mandat  6.000 euros par mois

----------


## MABROUKI

> Ah ben voil ! Enfin un mandat qui paie ! Quand mme.
> Delevoye dmissionne : il n'aura pas eu le temps de signaler son quatorzime mandat  6.000 euros par mois


Allons ,allons un mandat qui ne nourris pas son homme est indigne du nom de mandat.
Au demeurant toute  situation politique explosive ,comme le court-circuit lectrique ,ncessite un point faible,un fusible pour dissiper lnergie colossale accumule par la dite crise .
Il se trouve que Mr Delevoiye est ce fusible idoine,c'est tout .
On aurait trouve quelqu'un d'autre que a n'aurait servi  rien.

----------


## Ryu2000

Hein ?
Quand tu veux baisser les retraites de tout le monde et augmenter l'ge de dpart, il vaut mieux tre irrprochable. Le gars aurait pu essayer de respecter les lois.



> Le fait de ne pas dposer lune des dclarations prvues  ces mmes articles, domettre de dclarer une partie substantielle de son patrimoine ou de ses intrts ou de fournir une valuation mensongre de son patrimoine est puni dune peine de trois ans demprisonnement et de 45 000 euros damende , selon  la loi de 2013 sur la transparence.


Il y a des histoires de conflits dintrts.
Delevoye va rembourser 140.000 euros perus au sein d'un think tank



> Pour ce poste quil occupait depuis 2017, il tait rmunr  hauteur de 5300 euros par mois. Total de la facture que Jean-Paul Delevoye va rembourser selon CheckNews: 140.000 euros. Si le monsieur retraites du gouvernement sengage  rembourser cette somme, cest parce que *ce poste occup dans le priv est incompatible avec ses fonctions au sein du* gouvernement. Jean-Paul Delevoye avait t nomm haut commissaire  la rforme des retraites en septembre 2017, mais sans faire partie du gouvernement  proprement parler. Ce nest quen septembre 2019 quil a formellement intgr lquipe dirige par douard Philippe.


Le gouvernement pourrait essayer de trouver des gens qui respectent les lois, surtout quand ils essaient de faire passer les lois les plus impopulaire.
L'opposition n'est pas contente (enfin d'un ct si parce que a leur permet de gueuler aprs le gouvernement et d'avoir de la visibilit, mais vous m'aurez compris) :
Retraites : dnonant un conflit d'intrt, l'opposition rclame des comptes  Delevoye



> Nicolas Dupont-Aignan, dput et prsident de Debout la France, en appelle galement  la dmission du Haut-commissaire aux retraites, *soulignant son empreinte de lobbyiste dans la rforme des retraites.* 
> 
> David Corman, dput europen d'Europe-Ecologie Les Verts, dnonce que la formation politique au pouvoir quivaut  la Rpublique des marchands, *des conflits dintrts* et de la vente  la dcoupe des biens communs. Avant de poursuivre : Avec eux, tout est  vendre. En voici une nouvelle illustration.
> 
> Ian Brossat, porte parole du PCF, n'a pas hsit  rappeler avec drisions d'autres lments lis  ce dossier : Hasard aussi si *le gouvernement a accord une fiscalit super avantageuse pour ceux qui placent leur argent dans des fonds de pension* en avril dernier, a-t-il ainsi publi sur Twitter. 
> 
> Adrien Quatennens, dput de La France insoumise, a ironis : Alors que le monde de lassurance, lui, na pas oubli de dclarer ses liens avec la rforme des retraites que prpare Jean-Paul Delevoye !


On devra cotiser  un fond de pension priv...
Et t'as aucune garantie parce que les entreprises qui grent a pourront faire faillite aprs avoir tout perdu en se ruinant sur les marchs.

----------


## Marco46

> Ah ben voil ! Enfin un mandat qui paie ! Quand mme.
> Delevoye dmissionne : il n'aura pas eu le temps de signaler son quatorzime mandat  6.000 euros par mois


25  30KE net par mois dont 20K d'argent public. Fillon est vraiment un petit joueur  ::ptdr::  !

----------


## xXxNeWgEnErAtIoN

Vous tes tous d'accord entre vous c'est assez incroyable comment la jalousie peut rapprocher les gens.

----------


## ABCIWEB

> ... il me parait vident que chaque niche sociale regarde exclusivement son intrt propre, et chie sur les autres abondamment. Do l'offre politique extrmement htroclite, qui interdit toute majorit relle. LREM reprsente la France startup(nous, quoi, mais encore bien plus nos commerciaux). LR la France conservatrice. LFI la France urbaine gauchiste. Les verts la France urbaine plus modre. RN a deux niches quasiment disjointes : les racistes profonds(qu'on retrouve saupoudrs dans toutes les classes sociales), et les travailleurs pauvres n'entrant pas dans une catgorie prcdemment cite. Les vrais losers, ceux qui n'ont mme pas l'espoir d'avoir un vrai boulot un jour, ceux-l ne votent pas(et tout le monde leur fait caca dessus), et vivent dans le dsespoir. Tous les autres s'entredchirent pour avoir le maximum du gateau, et tant pis pour les autres.
> 
> Dans ce cadre, et pour rpondre  Mat.M, Macron n'a aucune raison de dmissionner : il dfend son lectorat contre tous les autres. Abandonner le pouvoir serait donc trahir sa tribu au profit de celle qui s'emparerait ensuite de la place.


Macron ne dfend pas son lectorat, il a t lu comme symbole de dgagisme contre une "ancienne" politique dont il reprend tous les aspects les plus rpugnants en les empirant.

LREM ne reprsente pas la France startup, mme si c'est ce qu'elle prtend. Elle dfend la France conservatrice et le nolibralisme. Sa cible lectorale est la droite dure, antisociale, et c'est ce que l'on a observ lors des dernire lections quand son relativement bon score ne s'est maintenu qu'en ponctionnant massivement l'lectorat LR.

Mme si c'est une excuse pratique pour se boucher les yeux et se ddouaner de toute responsabilit, tout le monde ne chie pas sur les autres abondamment. Si c'tait le cas la quasi totalit des franais ne comprendrait pas la grve dans les transports, alors que la majorit la considre comme une grve par procuration, en estimant que ceux qui ont encore les moyens de rsister sont en lgitimit de le faire. Comme quoi des alliances peuvent se crer mme avec des intrts divergents, mme si l'on sait que certains rgimes spciaux sont beaucoup plus avantageux que le rgime gnral, simplement parce que l'on sait aussi que ce n'est qu'un prtexte pour niquer tout le monde au seul profit des banques et des assurances.

Ton cadre est born par le corporatisme et l'individualisme qui sont les piliers fondateurs du nofascisme et dont le gouvernement fait quotidiennement l'apologie en dsignant telle ou telle catgorie sociale comme source des problmes, fonctionnaires, chmeurs, personnel hospitalier, enseignants, faignants de franais, etc. et aujourd'hui en dsignant les rgimes spciaux comme prtexte  une rforme qui comme les prcdentes sera prjudiciable  l'immense majorit des franais. 

Je ne sais pas si ce sont les restes des jeux vidos, la violence verbale quotidienne du gouvernement, les violences policires qui  force d'habitude sont ressenties comme lgitimes pas certains etc, toujours est-il que cette focalisation sur le corporatisme et l'individualisme ne justifie rien. Tout au plus elle met en vidence les excrments dont se sert le pouvoir pour diviser les luttes et continuer son pillage. 

A contrario c'est en relevant la tte, en se distanciant des instincts les plus bas et des intrts  court terme qu'on est parvenu  une civilisation plus quilibre et moins guerrire, cf le Conseil national de la Rsistance. Enfin bref, ce n'est pas en se focalisant sur le fond des chiottes que l'on aperoit la lumire ni que l'on trouve des solutions.

----------


## MABROUKI

> Hein ?
> Quand tu veux baisser les retraites de tout le monde et augmenter l'ge de dpart, il vaut mieux tre irrprochable. Le gars aurait pu essayer de respecter les lois.


Irrprochable en politique ou "boulitique" comme dit mon grand pre a n'existe pas.
Tous les politicards sont souills et sont prdateurs de nature ,comme les flins de la savane.
Trouver un  saint est plus facile que de dnicher un politicard "irrprochable".
Mieux encore dirais-je  ,pour faire la sale besogne de faire passer des reformes impopulaires il faut un politicard aguerri  dans les "choses reprochables" comme Ali Sarkozat  par exemple.

----------


## Jon Shannow

On parlait du langage et du choix et de l'importance des mots.
En voil une illustration...

----------


## Phiphi41

Salut,

J'ai vu ce matin  la tl que les caisses de retraites du priv (la notre) et de certains corporations comme les avocats, les commerants taient  l'quilibre ou bnficiaire.

Mais par contre celles de la RATP, SNCF, etc.. nous plombaient l'ensemble de plusieurs milliards par an.

Donc en rsumant ceux qui bloquent les franais ce sont ceux qui obligent les franais  payer pour eux.

Y a pas une aberration la dedans ?

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Salut,
> 
> *J'ai vu ce matin  la tl*


Biiiiiiip ! Data Error !  :;):

----------


## Marco46

@Phiphi41

C'est normal que les caisses de retraites de la SNCF et de la RATP sont dficitaires puisque a fait 20 ans que les gouvernements successifs font tout ce qu'ils peuvent pour a en grignotant ces structures avec de la sous-traitance. La dernire en date la suppression du statut de cheminot sur ordre de Bruxelles. a veut dire qu' partir de 2020 et 2022 je sais plus il n'y aura plus aucune embauche sous le statut de cheminot donc plus aucune nouvelle cotisation qui va rentrer dans ces caisses pour compenser les dparts  la retraite. Comment veux-tu que a reste  l'quilibre ?

Je rappelle que les rgimes spciaux sont financs par des sur-cotisations payes par eux-mmes. Pour que a tienne il faut videmment conserver une proportion actifs / retraits suffisante dans les personnes qui paient ces sur-cotisations.

Le vrai problme de la SNCF c'est le cot du TGV qui a entran des dpenses colossales et c'est tout le reste du service public ferroviaire qui doit rgler l'ardoise.

Pas tonnant que tu ais vu a " la tl". Aucune mise en contexte, aucun rappel historique, aucune analyse, de la simple courte vue oriente pour dcrdibiliser les grvistes. C'est sign.

Je rappelle aussi que le statut des cheminots date du dbut du XXme sicle lorsque le ferroviaire tait entirement privatis ... Bien avant le CNR ... Bref ...

----------


## Cincinnatus

> Salut,
> 
> J'ai vu ce matin  la tl que les caisses de retraites du priv (la notre) et de certains corporations comme les avocats, les commerants taient  l'quilibre ou bnficiaire.
> 
> Mais par contre celles de la RATP, SNCF, etc.. nous plombaient l'ensemble de plusieurs milliards par an.


Sachant qu'il y a de moins en moins de cheminots, leur ratio actifs/retraits diminue mathmatiquement. Je crois que c'est Quatennens (LFI) qui conseillait de rembaucher dans certains domaines, dont le ferroviaire, ce qui n'est prvu par les no-libraux. 
Et certains rgimes vont encore souffrir, avec des problmes d'embauche en hpital (mdecins et infirmires), dans l'arme (!), les pompiers, ...  

Par contre, pour les retraites des snateurs et des notaires, aucun problme en vue. ::aie:: 

[EDIT] grill par Marco46

----------


## fredoche

Oui pis c'est pas comme si les mdias franais taient devenus des outils de propagande massive, la TV et quasiment l'ensemble des radios en premier lieu. 

Alors que tout le monde va perdre, tout le monde, on ne cherche juste qu' opposer les uns aux autres, et dsigner les vilains privilgis. 

Les privilgis, les vrais privilgis, c'est ceux qui palpent plus de 20 000  par mois alors qu'ils sont  la retraite (mr Delevoye par exemple), pour juste quelques annes de cotisation, et qui te prpare une spoliation  grande chelle des retraites aux profits de quelques fortunes, ou te traitent de "gaulois rfractaires"


Pour une information contradictoire : 
https://www.cgtinsee.org/actualite/p...-pour-debattre

Et un document de 20 pages des conomistes atterrs, sous forme de PDF :
Retraites : 12 ides reues  combattre

----------


## benjani13

> Donc en rsumant ceux qui bloquent les franais ce sont ceux qui obligent les franais  payer pour eux.


Est-ce que tu dirais pareil pour la scu? "Le budget serait excdentaire si y avait pas ces fichus malades!" ? Sinon d'autres on rpondu au dessus, je t'invite  lire les docs partags.




> Oui pis c'est pas comme si les mdias franais taient devenus des outils de propagande massive, la TV et quasiment l'ensemble des radios en premier lieu.


Un article du Monde viens de sortir : "Polmiste pour chane dinfo, un mtier de droite ?". Je suis pas abonn mais il semble dire que oui, sans tonnement:
https://www.lemonde.fr/culture/artic...3170_3246.html




> Mme si c'est une excuse pratique pour se boucher les yeux et se ddouaner de toute responsabilit, tout le monde ne chie pas sur les autres abondamment. Si c'tait le cas la quasi totalit des franais ne comprendrait pas la grve dans les transports, alors que la majorit la considre comme une grve par procuration, en estimant que ceux qui ont encore les moyens de rsister sont en lgitimit de le faire. Comme quoi des alliances peuvent se crer mme avec des intrts divergents, mme si l'on sait que certains rgimes spciaux sont beaucoup plus avantageux que le rgime gnral, simplement parce que l'on sait que ce n'est qu'un prtexte pour niquer tout le monde au seul profit des banques et des assurances.


+1. Toujours ce discours "de toute faon c'est tout le monde pour sa gueule", juste pour justifier ses propres gosmes.

France Info revient sur les vellit de BlackRock envers nos retraites, et ses liens avec le gouvernement.




> Il en ressort que, ds le 6 juin, Larry Fink a t discrtement reu par Emmanuel Macron, selon L'Obs. En octobre 2017, le gouvernement a demand au Comit action publique 2022 de plancher sur la rforme de l'Etat. Un groupe d'experts o sige... Jean-Franois Cirelli, le patron de la branche franaise de BlackRock. On retrouve encore Larry Fink  l'Elyse en juillet 2019,  l'invitation d'Emmanuel Macron, lors d'une runion sur le climat et l'investissement. Jean-Paul Delevoye avait quant  lui rencontr le fonds BlackRock dbut mars 2018 lors de sa nomination comme haut-commissaire aux retraites.


https://www.francetvinfo.fr/economie...e_3743427.html

----------


## Invit

> Non, je rflchis tout en crivant. Mais il me parait vident que chaque niche sociale regarde exclusivement son intrt propre, et chie sur les autres abondamment. Do l'offre politique extrmement htroclite, qui interdit toute majorit relle. LREM reprsente la France startup(nous, quoi, mais encore bien plus nos commerciaux). LR la France conservatrice. LFI la France urbaine gauchiste. Les verts la France urbaine plus modre. RN a deux niches quasiment disjointes : les racistes profonds(qu'on retrouve saupoudrs dans toutes les classes sociales), et les travailleurs pauvres n'entrant pas dans une catgorie prcdemment cite. Les vrais losers, ceux qui n'ont mme pas l'espoir d'avoir un vrai boulot un jour, ceux-l ne votent pas(et tout le monde leur fait caca dessus), et vivent dans le dsespoir. Tous les autres s'entredchirent pour avoir le maximum du gateau, et tant pis pour les autres.
> 
> Dans ce cadre, et pour rpondre  Mat.M, Macron n'a aucune raison de dmissionner : il dfend son lectorat contre tous les autres. Abandonner le pouvoir serait donc trahir sa tribu au profit de celle qui s'emparerait ensuite de la place.


C'est peut-tre bien prcisment ce qui est en train de leur pter  la gueule un peu partout dans le monde. On a mondialis, on a dcloisonn les classes sociales, maintenant il faut composer avec a. En France, l'un des symptmes serait les GJ. Je crois que ce n'est pas un mouvement globalement motiv par une amlioration de la qualit de vie, mais port par un rflexe de survie : si on continue  s'enfoncer dans nos vices, c'est l'apocalypse conomique et cologique promise par Ryu qui nous attend (oui Ryu, je sais ce que tu vas dire : c'est dj trop tard). Les gens se lvent comme ils l'ont toujours fait, en protestant et en manifestant. Sauf que l on ne sait mme pas trop bien quoi rclamer. Mais enfin on fait "quelque chose". C'est dj a. Tant que l'offre politique ne viendra pas avec un plan d'avenir transcendant, on ne sortira pas de la mouise dans laquelle on s'est enlis. Et la situation est bel et bien explosive : il n'y a aucune raison pour que les oublis (qu'ils soient 90 %, 50 % ou 20 % c'est pareil, au fond ce n'est mme pas la question) se laissent prendre leur part du gteau, puisque aujourd'hui il n'y a QUE le gteau qui compte. Je veux dire, on a rien d'autre  faire  part manger du gteau. Ou bien crier trs fort qu'on n'a pas envie de gteau.

----------


## fredoche

Cette duplicit de plus en plus vidente, cette connivence avec tout ce qui est fric, ce cynisme, cette cupidit avide. a ne pourra pas aller mieux, d'autant moins quand on a choisi la violence contre le plus grand nombre, sans aucune modration.

Un patron de hedge funds amricain reu des comptes de fois  l'Elyse et au gouvernement, non mais je rve ! a relve de la haute trahison

----------


## zecreator

J'ai tout de mme l'impression que d'un gouvernement  l'autre, on a les mmes personnes au pouvoir depuis 50 ans : les financiers. Est-ce que faire grves et bloquer le pays sert encore  quelque chose, vu que le premier touch par ce bloquage et en souffrir, c'est le peuple. Les mecs au pouvoir en n'ont rien  foutre...

----------


## fredoche

Ok on peut partager le constat.

La solution c'est quoi ? On continue comme avant, genre la chute avec cette fameuse phrase : "jusqu'ici tout va bien..."

Image qui s'applique  tout, environnement, socit, etc.

----------


## zecreator

> Ok on peut partager le constat.
> 
> La solution c'est quoi ? On continue comme avant, genre la chute avec cette fameuse phrase : "jusqu'ici tout va bien..."
> 
> Image qui s'applique  tout, environnement, socit, etc.


Pour moi, il faut taper au portefeuille des entreprises Grands-Comptes, pas les petites TPE ou PME, mais les entreprises de plus de 500 salaris qui font un norme CA. Comme les gros cabinets de Conseil et d'Audit, qui psent des milliards chaque anne. Pour cela, il faut bloquer leur business pendant un temps. 

Faire une semaine non travaille dans ces entreprises, a peut dj les faire bien flipper...

----------


## zecreator

Et si l'on veut plus d'thique et de morale chez nos politiques, a passe par de la pdagogie. Il faut rformer les programmes de formation de ces gens, et ramener du Social et de l'Humain dans leur ducation. Et a, il faut le faire  la base, en cole de Science PO ou ENA.

----------


## Ryu2000

> En France, l'un des symptmes serait les GJ. Je crois que ce n'est pas un mouvement globalement motiv par une amlioration de la qualit de vie, mais port par un rflexe de survie : si on continue  s'enfoncer dans nos vices, c'est l'apocalypse conomique et cologique


Je ne suis pas certains que ce soit a, les gilets jaunes c'est surtout des gens qui bossent et qui aprs avoir payer leur facture n'ont plus d'argent de ct. Les taxes et les impts augmentent mais pas les salaires, la qualit des services publics se dgradent, le chmage augmente, le peuple aimerait avoir son mot  dire sur la politique (pendant longtemps a parlait de RIC). Les gilets jaunes sont inquiets pour l'avenir, il y a des grands parents qui ont peur pour leurs petits enfants.
Sarkozy, Hollande, Macron ont t lu, et c'est toujours la mme politique. Les promesses ne sont jamais tenues. (on va vous en dbarrasser de ces racailles / mon ennemi c'est la finance / pensez printemps)

L'cologie est promu par le gouvernement pour pousser  la consommation ("remplacer votre diesel par une voiture lectrique", "remplacer votre chaudire au fioul par je ne sais quelle technologie", chaudire  granuls de bois ? Chaudires au gaz ?).
L'cologie est galement un prtexte pour augmenter les taxes (comme parfois ils utilisent l'obsit, a dpend quel taxe ils veulent augmenter).
Si les gouvernements en avaient rellement quelque chose  foutre de l'cologie, est-ce qu'ils voteraient le CETA et le Mercosur ? Le gouvernement pourrait faire des lois pour rendre les transports en commun plus attractif.
C'est trange que le carburant pour avion ne soit pas beaucoup taxer en France, contrairement au carburant essence/diesel.

Ce qui me fait peur c'est que les banques centrales continuent de maintenir en vie artificiellement l'conomie pendant des annes encore. Plus le krach sera retard plus il fera mal. Il faut une remise  0 de l'conomie mondiale le plus tt possible.
a va forcment tre catastrophique, a ne peut pas bien se passer, a va tre extrmement difficile pour tout le monde, la finance a toujours fait n'importe quoi, et on va tous payer.
Les annes 1920 vont tre sympa compar  ce qui arrive.

----------


## Invit

> Je ne suis pas certains que ce soit a, les gilets jaunes c'est surtout des gens qui bossent et qui aprs avoir payer leur facture n'ont plus d'argent de ct. Les taxes et les impts augmentent mais pas les salaires, la qualit des services publics se dgradent, le chmage augmente, le peuple aimerait avoir son mot  dire sur la politique (pendant longtemps a parlait de RIC). Les gilets jaunes sont inquiets pour l'avenir, il y a des grands parents qui ont peur pour leurs petits enfants.
> Sarkozy, Hollande, Macron ont t lu, et c'est toujours la mme politique. Les promesses ne sont jamais tenues. (on va vous en dbarrasser de ces racailles / mon ennemi c'est la finance / pensez printemps)


C'est vrai, mais l'un n'exclut pas l'autre. Il faut bien comprendre qu'une grande partie de la population n'a JAMAIS pu mettre de l'argent de ct en travaillant, pas plus hier qu'aujourd'hui. Pourquoi aujourd'hui ils seraient mcontents, alors qu'hier ils taient globalement satisfaits ? Et quand bien mme ils pourraient mettre de l'argent de ct, arrteraient-ils de protester ? Oui, on perd nos services publics alors qu'on continue de les financer, et oui a craint. Mais les effets ne s'en ressentent que peu prsentement. On ne proteste pas tant parce que nos coles et nos hpitaux sont infrquentables, ce n'est pas encore le cas, mais parce qu'ils vont bientt devenir infrquentables,  vitesse grand V. Et si on proteste, ce n'est pas tant parce que nos petites personnes ne pourront plus se faire soigner correctement ou parce que nos enfants n'apprendront plus rien, mais parce que c'est un effondrement total de ce qu'on a construit, et oui, parce qu'on s'inquite pour l'avenir. Pas tellement pour le sacro-saint pouvoir d'achat de nos niches sociales respectives.

----------


## Marco46

> Si les gouvernements en avaient rellement quelque chose  foutre de l'cologie, est-ce qu'ils voteraient le CETA et le Mercosur ? Le gouvernement pourrait faire des lois pour rendre les transports en commun plus attractif.
> C'est trange que le carburant pour avion ne soit pas beaucoup taxer en France, contrairement au carburant essence/diesel.


C'est surtout qu'ils ne comprennent pas que le problme est physique et non conomique. En d'autres termes que l'conomie est limite par la physique et qu'on touche les limites de ce monde.

S'ils comprenaient le problme ils agiraient parce que ceux qui seront aux manettes quand a va commencer  vraiment se casser la gueule finiront sur lchafaud mme s'ils n'y sont pour rien.

----------


## Ryu2000

> On ne proteste pas tant parce que nos coles et nos hpitaux sont infrquentables


Il y a de plus en plus de gens vont dans des hpitaux privs et qui envoient leurs enfants dans des coles prives car ils ne sont pas satisfait de la qualit du service public. (bon aprs "priv" ne veut pas toujours dire "mieux" mais a devient peut-tre le cas si tu mets vraiment le prix, je ne sais pas)
Le service public a va tre le service minimum pour les pauvres et si tu veux mieux il faudra payer. a va tre pareil avec la retraite, les gens vont devoir payer une pension prive.

----------


## Darkzinus

> C'est surtout qu'ils ne comprennent pas que le problme est physique et non conomique. En d'autres termes que l'conomie est limite par la physique et qu'on touche les limites de ce monde.


Tout  fait ! Il y avait un super reportage sur Arte hier sur l'eau (et l on voit qu'on a du soucis  se faire !).

----------


## DevTroglodyte

> Tout  fait ! Il y avait un super reportage sur Arte hier sur l'eau (et l on voit qu'on a du soucis  se faire !).


Le truc ironique sur le sujet de l'eau, c'est qu'on re-nationalise (enfin, minicipalise (?)) les services de distribution de l'eau dans les grandes villes europennes, mais qu'on incite les pays dans la mouise  s'en sparer, mme s'ils sont bnficiaires... Enfin, justement parce qu'ils sont bnficiaires.

----------


## Darkzinus

> Enfin, justement parce qu'ils sont bnficiaires.


Juste pour leur revendre leur propre eau  prix d'or  Des enjeux pareils laisss aux mains d'investisseurs a s'apparente  de la haute trahison.

----------


## fredoche

> Et si l'on veut plus d'thique et de morale chez nos politiques, a passe par de la pdagogie. Il faut rformer les programmes de formation de ces gens, et ramener du Social et de l'Humain dans leur ducation. Et a, il faut le faire  la base, en cole de Science PO ou ENA.


Ces coles font dja la part belle  ce genre d'enseignement, ce sont des formations trs lettres de toute faon. En plus on parle de notre lite, cette notion qui me donne de plus en plus envie de vomir, et des meilleures coles du pays en principe.

Il faut casser la possibilit de faire de la politique un mtier, et justement ces coles ne devraient plus tre sous cette forme, si tant est qu'elles subsistent. Il faut limiter les mandats, les cumuls, trouver des voies plus dmocratiques d'expression du peuple. Nous ne sommes plus au 18e sicle, au 21e. On doit tout faire par internet, tout ce qui concerne l'administratif, les PVs, les impots... Mais surtout pas voter les lois.

Il faut rendre responsable les lus devant ceux qui les lisent. Il faut des sanctions, Il faut pouvoir les rvoquer, ce qui est impossible quel que soit l'lu. 
Il faut des organismes de contrle indpendants des institutions qu'elles contrlent (voir IGPN par exemple). Il faut de vraies sanctions, lourdes, dures et longues. Il faut apprendre au politique le respect du peuple et du bien commun, l'thique, et donc tre encore moins tolrant que pour les crimes de droit commun. 

Et il faut en finir avec cette impunit qui fait que n'importe quelle crapule peut tre rlu avec un casier judiciaire long comme le bras, alors que tout fonctionnaire est jectable ds la premire inscription.

Il faut en finir avec ces privilges

----------


## MABROUKI

> Juste pour leur revendre leur propre eau  prix d'or  Des enjeux pareils laisss aux mains d'investisseurs a s'apparente  de la haute trahison.


Ben oui, les capitalistes sont inventifs et ils sont capables de tamiser mme l'eau ...nom d'un chien !
Ces gens sont des investisseurs-croque-morts tout court. 
Chez moi,mon eau potable est une eau de barrage traite qui fait l'objet d'une facture sale (3000 D.A.  le trimestre soit 3000/200=15 euros).
L'eau de source (source naturelle de montagne -un torrent  ou pompage- ) est vendue  prix d'or  en bouteille de 1,5 litre  au prix de 36 dinar 
soit 0,18 euros..
Je pense qu'avec cette histoire de rchauffement climatique ils envisagent d'ores et dj de nous vendre l'air conditionn  en bouteille, comme  a les dmunis qui sont tous  des chmeurs mourront dasphyxie (et Ryu2000 sera satisfait lui qui rve d'extinction de masse) .

----------


## MABROUKI

> On parlait du langage et du choix et de l'importance des mots.
> En voil une illustration...
> Pice jointe 525286


Bien vu  l'horizon !

En perspective projective la ligne d'horizon  s'appelle ligne de fuite ou ligne fuyante...
Et il y a lieu de noter que la distance entre observateur et ligne de "fuite"  diminue  mesure que l'on vieillit  et dpend de l'age.
Si pour Mr Macron(et sa gnration) elle peut tre recule   volont .
Par exemple  80(esprance de vie)-40(son age)=40 ans
Pour Mr Mlenchon (et sa gnration)la collision est pour bientt : 80-70=10 ans.

----------


## Ryu2000

Hey mais c'est comme dans la chanson !



> Tout a a commenc il y a plusieurs annes
> Alors que mes anctres taient obnubils
> *Par des bouts de papier que l'on appelait argent
> Qui rendaient certains hommes vraiment riches et puissants*
> 
> Et ces nouveaux dieux ne reculant devant rien
> taient prts  tout pour arriver  leur fins
> *Pour s'enrichir encore ils ont ras la terre
> Pollu l'air ambiant et tari les rivires*
> ...





> Et il faut en finir avec cette impunit qui fait que n'importe quelle crapule peut tre rlu avec un casier judiciaire long comme le bras


Et encore ils sont dans des rseaux li  des trs hauts grads dans la police et la justice, donc ils vitent pas mal de condamnations. Cela dit si tu vires les lus condamn il ne va pas rester grand monde ^^
Et comme ce sont les lus qui dcident, ils ne vont pas voter pour se dtruire.

En plus le gouvernement au pouvoir peut s'arranger pour condamner un gars de l'opposition, par exemple la police et les mdias sont all chez Melenchon, il s'est nerv et il a t condamn.
La justice n'a mme pas eu besoin d'utiliser la surfacturation, ni les emplois fictifs. Il faut juste aller chez lui et il pte un cble.




> Je pense qu'avec cette histoire de rchauffement climatique ils envisagent d'ores et dj de nous vendre l'air conditionn  en bouteille, comme  a les dmunis qui sont tous  des chmeurs mourront dasphyxie


L'air n'est pas ultra pollu partout.
Il suffit de mettre normment de vgtation et a filtre l'air.  moins qu'on fasse exprs de mettre des produits toxique dans l'air et dans l'eau.




> extinction de masse


 ::heart::  ::heart::  ::heart:: 
Moins d'humains, c'est moins de pollution, point.
Si les humains faisaient moins d'enfants et que lesprance de vie diminuait le problme se rglerai tranquillement avec le temps.
Sinon la population humaine va continuer d'augmenter exponentiellement, elle va consommer toutes les ressources et elle va disparatre. Quand une population augmente exponentiellement c'est toujours trs mauvais signe.

----------


## MABROUKI

> Il faut casser la possibilit de faire de la politique un mtier, et justement ces coles ne devraient plus tre sous cette forme....
> 
> Il faut rendre responsable les lus devant ceux qui les lisent. Il faut des sanctions, Il faut pouvoir les rvoquer....,


La politique n'est pas un mtier et c'est une des tares du systme politique franais depuis le dbut du 19 sicle..
La politique est une mission pour le salut public, et seuls ceux qui se dvouent pour le salut commun au dtriment de leurs propres intrts en sont dignes.
Nos institutions  ne sortent pas de rien,mais de la grce & Rome antique ou les lus  sont des gens qui ont t propulses  ces nobles fonctions pour leurs actions en vue du salut commun.

Signalons que les romains avaient rig le sige du snat prs de la roche tarpienne  et les grecs resservaient la cigu aux lus dfaillants.

----------


## benjani13

Pour rpondre  la grve des transports, le premier ministre a publi un dcret autorisant les chauffeurs de bus  droger au temps de repos obligatoire, autorisant 2 heures de plus par jour, dans la limite de 6 heures hebdomadaire. Le dcret:



> Entre en vigueur immdiatement  compter de sa publication au Journal officiel de la Rpublique franaise l'arrt du 17 dcembre 2019 portant drogation temporaire aux rgles en matire de temps de conduite et de repos pour le transport routier de voyageurs.


https://www.legifrance.gouv.fr/affic...XT000039630504

L'arrt en question:



> Considrant qu'un mouvement social national perturbe les conditions de circulation sur le rseau routier national dans son ensemble ; considrant que ce mouvement engendre de frquents ralentissements, difficilement prvisibles et susceptibles de s'tendre sur de longues priodes ; considrant que cette situation risque de les conduire, involontairement,  dpasser les plafonds de temps de conduite ; considrant que cette situation constitue un cas d'urgence, mentionn  l'article 14.2 du rglement n 561/2006 du 15 mars 2006, justifiant la mise en uvre d'une drogation temporaire aux rgles en matire de temps de conduite et de repos,
> Arrte :
> 
> Article 1 
> 
> Les oprations de transport routier de voyageurs,  l'exclusion des transports scolaires, des oprations de transport urbain et des oprations de transport sanitaire, et sans prjudice de l'article R. 3312-8 du code des transports, bnficient, par drogation  l'article 6 du rglement susvis, des drogations temporaires suivantes :
> 1. Dpassement de la dure maximale de conduite journalire dans la limite de deux heures ;
> 2. Dpassement de la dure maximale de conduite hebdomadaire dans la limite de six heures.


https://www.legifrance.gouv.fr/affic...XT000039630626


Le dbat faon LREM : Une dput arrache le micro des mains d'un intervenant avant qu'il ait pu finir son propos. La salle ne semble pas apprcier...
https://twitter.com/1_jaunes/status/1207061147352010754


Vacances aux Bahamas, chmage mieux rmunr que le travail : des agents Ple emploi rpondent aux clichs:
https://www.bastamag.net/Pole-emploi...stophe-Barbier

----------


## zecreator

> Ces coles font dja la part belle  ce genre d'enseignement, ce sont des formations trs lettres de toute faon. En plus on parle de notre lite, cette notion qui me donne de plus en plus envie de vomir, et des meilleures coles du pays en principe.
> 
> Il faut casser la possibilit de faire de la politique un mtier, et justement ces coles ne devraient plus tre sous cette forme, si tant est qu'elles subsistent. Il faut limiter les mandats, les cumuls, trouver des voies plus dmocratiques d'expression du peuple. Nous ne sommes plus au 18e sicle, au 21e. On doit tout faire par internet, tout ce qui concerne l'administratif, les PVs, les impots... Mais surtout pas voter les lois.
> 
> Il faut rendre responsable les lus devant ceux qui les lisent. Il faut des sanctions, Il faut pouvoir les rvoquer, ce qui est impossible quel que soit l'lu. 
> Il faut des organismes de contrle indpendants des institutions qu'elles contrlent (voir IGPN par exemple). Il faut de vraies sanctions, lourdes, dures et longues. Il faut apprendre au politique le respect du peuple et du bien commun, l'thique, et donc tre encore moins tolrant que pour les crimes de droit commun. 
> 
> Et il faut en finir avec cette impunit qui fait que n'importe quelle crapule peut tre rlu avec un casier judiciaire long comme le bras, alors que tout fonctionnaire est jectable ds la premire inscription.
> 
> Il faut en finir avec ces privilges


Ton discours est un peu trop violent. Peut tre que tu as tes raisons. Mais un enfant, qu'il soit n dans une famille proltaire ou bourgeoise, part de zro. C'est l'ducation qui le faonnera. Ils naissent avec la mme intelligence.

Si on la nourrie de la haine du peuple, du pauvre, si on lui inculque que le pouvoir c'est celui de l'argent, alors bien sr que cela en fera une personne mauvaise. 

Il suffit de regarder les fils de Bernard Arnault. Ces mecs ont t levs  protger le patrimoine de leur pre. Cote que cote. Quelque soit es enjeux sociaux. La famille Arnault nous survivra tous.....

----------


## Jipt

> Ton discours est un peu trop violent.


Ah, parce qu'en face ils ne sont pas violents ? Il faut recompter les yeux exploss (a m'arrache les tripes d'crire a) et autres blessures des lbd ? Il faut revoir les photos du gars massacr  Lyon rcemment ? Et combien de morts  cause de ces c0nn3r13s ? Si on n'avait pas de dangereux irresponsables dans les hautes sphres de cet tat minable et lamentable, on n'en serait pas l.

Ce qu'expose fredoche n'est rien d'autre que de la lgitime dfense, un point c'est tout.

----------


## fredoche

Il n'y a rien de violent dans mes propos, je demande juste que la loi soit plus dure pour ces gens malhonntes  qui sont confis des mandats publics. Que la loi soit exemplaire, et la mme pour tous.

En France si tu es dans la rue pour dfendre tes droits, on a le droit de te tabasser, de t'borgner, de te mutiler parce que tu auras os exprimer ton opinion. Sans autre grief, sans aucun motif lgitime. a c'est la violence publique, politique

Et par contre tu peux mentir, profiter de la manne publique dans les grandes largeurs, tre corrompu jusqu' l'os, et continuer ta petite vie ppre de politicard. Au contraire, ils sont tous debout comme un seul homme pour te dfendre. 

On a quand mme le prsident de l'assemble nationale qui est mis en examen pour "prise illgale d'intrts", avec des faits qui ne laissent gure de doutes. A la suite d'un De Rugy qui se tapait des diners princiers avec les potes  base de homards et chteau Yquem, lui qui est allergique aux fruits de mer, le pauvre homme.

Je n'ai aucune haine. Au contraire, si ces gens avaient le respect de leurs concitoyens, s'ils avaient un minimum de valeurs et d'thique, cela ne pourrait pas arriver. C'est tout le contraire et pourtant ce sont des gens fort bien duqus, selon tes principes probablement.
H bien quand la leon ne passe pas, quand la rgle n'est pas respecte, on sanctionne. C'est a aussi l'ducation.

*Et ce sont ces gens l qui donnent la pire ducation  nos enfants*. Leur comportement, leur modle, leur image est dtestable. Et cela se fait aux yeux de toute la nation. Ils devraient tre exemplaires, c'st tout le contraire
J'ai 3 enfants, je peux te dire que je suis bien loin de les lever dans ces valeurs l, celles du mensonge et de la duplicit. Rien qu'hier j'ai pass une 1/2 heure avec la CPE de mon cadet pour lui expliquer que je ne justifierai pas l'absence de mon fils le matin, tant donn qu'il m'avait menti sur son emploi du temps. Je l'ai tanc, je l'ai emmen au lyce, et ensuite je suis all voir la CPE pour faire le point sur ce sujet. Tu comprends la diffrence en terme d'ducation ?

----------


## zecreator

> Ah, parce qu'en face ils ne sont pas violents ?


Ben quand tu connais ton ennemi, tu ne vas pas face  lui dsarm. Et pas avec des merguez et des barbecues. C'est une simple logique de guerre. Parce qu'on en est l, depuis plus d'un an, on a dclar la guerre au gouvernement. Du coup, oui, on va prendre des coup, oui, c'est violent. Sinon, on reste chez soi.




> Il n'y a rien de violent dans mes propos, je demande juste que la loi soit plus dure pour ces gens malhonntes  qui sont confis des mandats publics. Que la loi soit exemplaire, et la mme pour tous.


Utopiste !

----------


## fredoche

Moins que toi qui pense que c'est un problme d'ducation. Ces gens l ont soit-disant la meilleure ducation possible en France, les meilleurs lyces, les meilleures coles. Ton utopie est dmontre.

Et quand  ta dclaration de guerre, t'es compltement  la masse non ? Ces gens-l demandent  tre entendus, respects. C'est le gouvernement qui a dclar la guerre  son peuple, pas l'inverse.

----------


## Jipt

> Ben quand tu connais ton ennemi, tu ne vas pas face  lui dsarm. Et pas avec des merguez et des barbecues. C'est une simple logique de guerre. Parce qu'on en est l, *depuis plus d'un an*, on a dclar la guerre au gouvernement. Du coup, oui, on va prendre des coup, oui, c'est violent. Sinon, on reste chez soi.


H ho, a fait au moins 50 ans que les gouvernements successifs ont dclar la guerre au peuple, faudrait voir  bien regarder les choses en face, hein !




> Utopiste !


_L'utopie il en faut normment, car a rduit  la cuisson._
Gb

----------


## MABROUKI

> _L'utopie il en faut normment, car a rduit  la cuisson._
> Gb


Bien vu ,et quand on prpare une mauvaise "galette" ou mlasse  avec un excs de  levure  a  gonfle  dmesurment !

----------


## Ryu2000

> Mais un enfant, qu'il soit n dans une famille proltaire ou bourgeoise, part de zro. C'est l'ducation qui le faonnera. Ils naissent avec la mme intelligence.


Le petit bourge va trs rapidement tre beaucoup plus cultiv que le petit pauvre.
Le bourge va entendre beaucoup plus de vocabulaire, il va voir beaucoup plus de choses culturelle (zoo, thtre, opra, muse, etc), il va beaucoup plus voyager (montagne, mer, grandes villes), il va prendre des cours pour jouer d'un instrument de musique, etc.
Le pauvre va vivre dans un cadre beaucoup plus difficile, il va habiter dans petit appartement, ses parents on statistiquement plus de chance de s'engueuler.
Donc l'enfant de bourge va tre plus "intelligent", en tout cas il connatra plus de vocabulaire, il aura plus de culture, il aura probablement vcu moins de violence, etc. La psychologie d'une personne se fait beaucoup dans les 2 premires annes de vies, donc c'est important que le cadre soit agrable pour les bbs.




> Et quand  ta dclaration de guerre


Ce n'est qu'une formule, ce n'est pas rellement la guerre.
Souvent les manifestants demandent l'autorisation avant de manifester, ils ne sont pas en train de forcer la porte de l'assembl nationale pour aller casser la gueule  des dputs...
Par contre c'est vrai que du ct de la police il y a eu beaucoup de provocation, de gaz lacrymogne, de balle en caoutchouc envoy dans les yeux, etc. Le but c'est de faire ragir les manifestants pour que les mdias puissent les faire passer pour des personnes violentes.

Le truc pnible c'est les casseurs qui s'invitent pour foutre la merde... La police est beaucoup trop sympa avec les black blocs.

----------


## zecreator

C'est terrible. A cause des grves, le peuple ne peut plus se fournir en Foix gras, homard et caviar... Terrible. Un Nol de foutu...

----------


## zecreator

Bien sr, c'est de la orovoc gratuite. Ne tombez pas dans le pige..

----------


## rawsrc

> Le pauvre va vivre dans un cadre beaucoup plus difficile, il va habiter dans petit appartement, ses parents on statistiquement plus de chance de s'engueuler.


Ah ouais, quand mme ! Si tu pouvais filer les rfrences de cette tude ethnologique et sociale aux conclusions si acres (qui n'en doutons pas a d coter bonbon  ::lol:: ), je t'en saurai gr ternellement.

----------


## Ryu2000

> les rfrences


Vous tes pnible, quand je met des liens je me fais engueuler, quand je ne met pas de lien je me fais engueuler...
La vraie rfrence c'est une confrence Franck Lepage que j'ai du voir il y a 10 ans et je me rappelle que a parlait de vocabulaire.

Bon comme utiliser un moteur de recherche n'est clairement pas  la port de tout le monde :
Les femmes les plus pauvres sont les plus exposes  la violence conjugale
3.5. LA PAUVRET ET LA VIOLENCE : UN CERCLE VICIEUX.

Je vois mal 2 bourges s'insulter, ils doivent avec des solutions plus fourbe et quand t'es blind de tune, t'as moins de raison de te prendre la tte. (si ta femme te fais chier, tu peux juste aller dans une autre pice)

----------


## zecreator

J'avoue y avoir t un peu fort avec mon histoire de dclaration de guerre. Mais de l  dire que les gosses de riches sont moins cons que les gosses de pauvres, j'aurais pas os. Et vous le savez, quand il s'agit de dire une connerie y a pas grand chose qui m'arrte. 

L c'est fort, trs fort...

----------


## fredoche

Derrire ce que dit Ryu il y a des notions d'hritage social et dascenseur social , ce sont des concepts trs anciens et valides de la sociologie, un des thmes centraux de Pierre Bourdieu.

Aprs ryu a tendance  illustrer le propos, ce qui le dcridibilise un peu. Il n'est pas dit que le gosse de pauvre est plus bte. Son environnement culturel est beaucoup plus restreint.

Oui tu y as t fort pour la guerre zecreator, les gens qui vont dans la rue le font sans agressivit aucune. De tous temps. 

Il y a une dformation de la perception par d'une part les lites  qui s'adressent ces manifs et revendications, celles qui sont vises, et d'autre part, les personnes qui ne manifestent pas, et qui parfois en subissent les dsagrments.
Et aujourd'hui en plus on entretient une image *fausse* de violence, et c'est clairement de la manipulation, de la propagande.

J'ai vu des dizaines de manifs passer sous ma fentre de bureau  Chalon, j'en ai fait plus d'une pour ma part, c'est vraiment tranquille et bon enfant. Les gens, chantent, discutent, dfilent. Point

Pour les violences au sein du couple, comme l'alcool, les punitions physiques, les choses comme a, c'est vrai que je serais curieux de sources ryu, parce que j'aurai tendance  penser que c'est pas aussi tranch.

----------


## ABCIWEB

> Il faut casser la possibilit de faire de la politique un mtier, et justement ces coles ne devraient plus tre sous cette forme, si tant est qu'elles subsistent. Il faut limiter les mandats, les cumuls, trouver des voies plus dmocratiques d'expression du peuple. Nous ne sommes plus au 18e sicle, au 21e. On doit tout faire par internet, tout ce qui concerne l'administratif, les PVs, les impots... Mais surtout pas voter les lois.
> 
> Il faut rendre responsable les lus devant ceux qui les lisent. Il faut des sanctions, Il faut pouvoir les rvoquer, ce qui est impossible quel que soit l'lu. 
> Il faut des organismes de contrle indpendants des institutions qu'elles contrlent (voir IGPN par exemple). Il faut de vraies sanctions, lourdes, dures et longues. Il faut apprendre au politique le respect du peuple et du bien commun, l'thique, et donc tre encore moins tolrant que pour les crimes de droit commun. 
> 
> Et il faut en finir avec cette impunit qui fait que n'importe quelle crapule peut tre rlu avec un casier judiciaire long comme le bras, alors que tout fonctionnaire est jectable ds la premire inscription.
> 
> Il faut en finir avec ces privilges


Juste un point de dtail sur lequel je mettrais un bmol et qu'a soulign *MABROUKI*: initialement celui qui s'occupe de la politique s'occupe de la vie de la cit, c'est  dire de tout le monde et en ce sens cela peut-tre un noble mtier. 

Bien entendu comme pour tout le reste cette dfinition a t dvoye,  commencer par l'escroc en chef qui affirment que dfendre les intrts du peuple c'est avant tout dfendre l'accroissement de la fortune des plus privilgis, en coupant la corde qui les reliait au reste de la corde pour qu'ils avancent plus vite.

----------


## MABROUKI

> Derrire ce que dit Ryu il y a des notions d'hritage social et dascenseur social , ce sont des concepts trs anciens et valides de la sociologie, un des thmes centraux de Pierre Bourdieu.
> 
> Pour les violences au sein du couple, comme l'alcool, les punitions physiques, les choses comme a, c'est vrai que je serais curieux de sources ryu, parce que j'aurai tendance  penser que c'est pas aussi tranch.


Ryu a raison aussi bien pour les violences prives que publiques car elles relvent de l'acquis,non de l'inn ( de rares exceptions exprs relevant des infra-normaux: dbiles, fous, etc...) et elles relvent du rationnel.

Comme la violence est acquise , la prive se forme en milieu familial violent ( gnralement pauvre) ,pour la publique elle s'acquiert  en socit(travail,stades sportifs ,corrida et autres regroupements etc... ).

La violence  collective est plus complexe  .
Il y a une premire violence organise qu'on appelle  pudiquement rvolution.
Il y a  une deuxime violence,spontane & inorganise qu'on appelle rvolte ,sdition, meute  ou l'on voit des gens parfaitement paisibles et indolents devenir furax ,accomplir des choses qu'ils ne s'expliquent pas eux-mmes , quand ils sont membres d'une "foule furieuse".

Elles sont bien dcrites par les sociologues.(Gustave Le Bon, Bourdieux , G.Bouthoul et Schumpeter ).

La violence est rationnelle car elle a des mobiles parfois clairs ou parfois confus et mme votre chat  qui n'est pas doue de raison ,si vous le battez ,il vous griffera .
Dans ce sens elle est lgitime  ,mais celui qui la subit la qualifie bien entendu  de tous les noms que vous voudrez comme d'habitude.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Son environnement culturel est beaucoup plus restreint.


C'est exactement ce que j'ai dis ! Je ne vois pas comment on pourrait interprter mes propos autrement...

Je vais reformuler une chose, parce que je n'ai peut-tre pas t assez clair :
Les riches ont tendance  utiliser un langage plus soutenu que les gens plus modeste.
Je vois mal une bourgeoise insulter son mari de fils de pute, je pense qu'il y a plus d'insultes dans les milieu plus populaire.

----------


## Scriuiw

> Je vois mal 2 bourges s'insulter, ils doivent avec des solutions plus fourbe et quand t'es blind de tune, t'as moins de raison de te prendre la tte. (si ta femme te fais chier, tu peux juste aller dans une autre pice)


 ::ptdr::  ::ptdr::  ::ptdr:: 
C'est vrai que la famille pauvre vit dans un une pice et chiotte sur le palier

----------


## Darkzinus

> Je vois mal une bourgeoise insulter son mari de fils de pute, je pense qu'il y a plus d'insultes dans les milieu plus populaire.


N'importe quoi a ! Tu "vois mal" mais des insultes a n'est pas li  l'origine sociale hein ! Les maris bourgeois qui tabassent leur femme le font pas avec des mots doux !

----------


## Darkzinus

> C'est vrai que la famille pauvre vit dans un une pice et chiotte sur le palier


Ah mme pas ! C'est un pot de chambre !

----------


## Ryu2000

> C'est vrai que la famille pauvre vit


Est-ce que des trs riches vivent dans des HLM ?
C'tait juste pour dire que les trs riches s'insultent moins que les trs pauvres. Vous allez vraiment le nier a ?




> Les maris bourgeois qui tabassent leur femme le font pas avec des mots doux !


Les riches sont gnralement faibles, ce ne sont pas des bcherons les gars... Ils n'ont pas des mtiers physique.
D'ailleurs il y a plein de bourgeoises qui ont le fantasme de se faire prendre par un charpentier (ou autre mtier manuel).

Lien entre vocabulaire  2 ans et niveau socio-conomique: Comment favoriser l'apprentissage du langage chez son enfant?



> Une tude amricaine montre qu* 3 ans les enfants de familles pauvres connaissent 500 mots contre 1.000 mots pour les familles aises* aux Etats-Unis. La recherche montre que malheureusement *il existe de forts liens entre les carts socio-conomiques et les chances de savoir lire  la fin du primaire*.


Tout ce passe avant la maternelle.

----------


## benjani13

> C'est vrai que la famille pauvre vit dans un une pice et chiotte sur le palier


Et selon Darmanin ils "boivent de la bire et mangent avec les doigts": https://www.lexpress.fr/actualite/po...s_2112032.html

(Je l'avais ignor car je ne voulais pas poster encore une petite phrase de plus, mais vous me tendez la perche l  ::aie::  )

----------


## pmithrandir

Ryu, si le fond de ton propos est bien de souligner l'impact du milieu social sur l'apprentissage des enfants, tu t'aventures sur un terrain glissant quand tu assimile la pauvret avec des comportement dlictueux, et la richesse(la bourgeoisie) avec des pratiques moins condamnables.

Rassure toi, les bourgeois se tapent aussi dessus, et ils s'insultent tout autant.

La diffrence majeure, c'est qu'une famille avec 2 smig, voir un seul a dj du mal  vivre sous le mme toit. Mais en cas de divorce, c'est lextrme pauvret qui attends le conjoint battu, donc parfois, certains prfrent se prendre des baffes tous les jours que de crever de faim en tant que SDF.
L'avantage de la femme bourgeoise, c'est qu'elle se barre en gnrale avec une pension de son ex conjoint, qui plus est si il y a des cas de violence en plus du reste.


A mon avis, le plus important reste de centrer la question sur l'ducation des enfants avec des faits vrifis : 
 - le milieu social influence fortement la russite scolaire
 - Le milieu social est TRES vite visible sur les enfants. Si on va dans une maternelle c'est flagrant, certains sont  l'aise, connaissent beaucoup de mots, de concept, se tiennent bien(ou connaissent les bonnes manires) parlent avec un vocabulaire soutenu... et d'autres sont dej des racailles en puissance en grande section. L'innocence de l'enfance les a abandonn bien plus rapidement. 
 - Plus le milieu social est riche, moins il y a de tl par exemple, vecteur de limitation importante dans le dveloppement du cerveau des enfants.

C'est assez triste, et en cela, je trouve trs bien le fait qu'en France lcole maternelle soit obligatoire. Elle retarde ce dcalage de 1 ou 2 ans. Elle aide aussi des parents qui n'ont peut tre pas toute l'ducation pour quand mme transmettre les bonnes valeurs  leur enfant en valorisant des exemples de comportement qui ne sont pas visible dans leur environnement immdiat.
Parce que oui, des familles pauvres cultives, ca existe. C'est bien une chose qui ne coute pas cher la culture. Ecouter la radio, regarder certaines chaine  la tv, apprendre sur internet, etc... les vecteurs n'ont jamais t aussi accessibles.

----------


## Ryu2000

> "boivent de la bire et mangent avec les doigts"


Ce n'est pas pire que : "Nous devons entendre et comprendre, ce que c'est de vivre avec 950 euros par mois quand les additions dans les restaurants parisiens tournent autour de 200 euros lorsque vous invitez quelqu'un et que vous ne prenez pas de vin".

Benoit Hamon mange avec ses doigts quand il achte un Kebab :
Le meilleur kebab de Paris ? La rponse philosophe de Benot Hamon

Grald Darmanin doit avoir des parents riches c'est probablement pour a qu'il est autant dconnect de la ralit. (cela dit ce n'est pas pire qu'Hollande avec son histoire de sans-dent, ou Raffarin avec son histoire de France d'en bas)
Cela dit l'histoire du peuple qui mange des frites c'est pas si con que a. Trump est fan de fastfood a lui donne une image de quelqu'un proche du peuple.
Grald Darmanin aurait pu juste dire qu'au gouvernement il manque de personnes proches du peuple. Les membres du gouvernement sont des privilgis qui vivent dans une bulle qui les protge de la ralit.

Ce serait d'embaucher un ouvrier (pour faire croire que le gouvernement se proccupe du peuple), le problme c'est qu'il ne serait l que pour faire jolie, comme l'a t Nicolas Hulot (le gouvernement voulait faire croire qu'il se proccupait de l'cologie).




> des familles pauvres cultives, ca existe.


C'est quand mme plus difficile  trouver que des parents qui laissent leur enfants glander devant des crans...
Les riches peuvent embaucher des gens pour s'occuper de leurs enfants.




> la richesse(la bourgeoisie) avec des pratiques moins condamnables.


Ben non chez les riches c'est la coke et les putes, comme ils disent dans le jargon. C'est plus condamnable qu'une femme du milieu populaire qui engueule son mari...

----------


## benjani13

> A mon avis, le plus important reste de centrer la question sur l'ducation des enfants avec des faits vrifis : 
>  - le milieu social influence fortement la russite scolaire
>  - Le milieu social est TRES vite visible sur les enfants. Si on va dans une maternelle c'est flagrant, certains sont  l'aise, connaissent beaucoup de mots, de concept, se tiennent bien(ou connaissent les bonnes manires) parlent avec un vocabulaire soutenu... et d'autres sont dej des racailles en puissance en grande section. L'innocence de l'enfance les a abandonn bien plus rapidement. 
>  - Plus le milieu social est riche, moins il y a de tl par exemple, vecteur de limitation importante dans le dveloppement du cerveau des enfants.
> 
> C'est assez triste, et en cela, je trouve trs bien le fait qu'en France lcole maternelle soit obligatoire. Elle retarde ce dcalage de 1 ou 2 ans. Elle aide aussi des parents qui n'ont peut tre pas toute l'ducation pour quand mme transmettre les bonnes valeurs  leur enfant en valorisant des exemples de comportement qui ne sont pas visible dans leur environnement immdiat.
> Parce que oui, des familles pauvres cultives, ca existe. C'est bien une chose qui ne coute pas cher la culture. Ecouter la radio, regarder certaines chaine  la tv, apprendre sur internet, etc... les vecteurs n'ont jamais t aussi accessibles.


+1, ne pas oublier que ces analyses sociales sont vraies *statistiquement*. Mme si on omet de le dire, c'est statistiquement que les enfants ont une meilleure ducation dans les foyers riches que dans les foyers pauvres, etc.




> Grald Darmanin doit avoir des parents riches c'est probablement pour a qu'il est autant dconnect de la ralit.


Rat, il semble tre un vrai fils de prolo pour une fois. 




> Il est le fils de Grard Darmanin, tenancier de bar  Valenciennes, et d'Annie Ouakid, femme de mnage1 ou conciergeN 2  la Banque de France.


https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/G%C3%A...e_et_familiale

Mais ce n'est pas surprenant, cela dmontre d'autant plus comment on peut tre happ par le bloc bourgeois mme plus tard dans la vie, jusqu' en renier ses racines.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Il est le fils de Grard Darmanin, tenancier de bar  Valenciennes, et d'Annie Ouakid, femme de mnage ou concierge  la Banque de France.


Whaaa comment il a pu aussi mal tourner  :8O: 
Il s'est fait corrompre  un point, je n'ai jamais vu a. C'est triste...  ::(:

----------


## fredoche

> Est-ce que des trs riches vivent dans des HLM ?
> C'tait juste pour dire que les trs riches s'insultent moins que les trs pauvres. Vous allez vraiment le nier a ?
> 
> 
> Les riches sont gnralement faibles, ce ne sont pas des bcherons les gars... Ils n'ont pas des mtiers physique.
> D'ailleurs il y a plein de bourgeoises qui ont le fantasme de se faire prendre par un charpentier (ou autre mtier manuel).


 ::ptdr:: 
alors oui  Paris il y a plein de riches dans les HLM, surtout des riches ministres ou dputs, ou fils de, ou...
Moi je le nie : https://www.lemonde.fr/societe/artic...9563_3224.html

Les fantasmes  ::mouarf::  Bah oui les fantasmes c'est de rver de ce que l'on a pas. Mais je pense que le fantasme cit est rciproque.

Cependant sur la faiblesse des riches, tu te mprends : ils ont aussi  leur programme d'ducation l'inscription aux clubs de sports. Le rugby est historiquement un sport de la haute bourgeoisie et de la noblesse anglaise, un standard d'ducation. C'est moins vrai en france, mais quand mme

https://www.rugbyschool.co.uk
Je te laisse dcouvrir les frais de scolarit  l'anne  ::mrgreen:: 
C'est l'une des coles les plus prestigieuses d'angleterre, trs ancienne





> Whaaa comment il a pu aussi mal tourner


 ::ptdr:: 
Ministre du budget, c'est un aboutissement dans la vie non ?

----------


## ABCIWEB

Salut,

Entendu ce vendredi aprs midi sur France Inter au journal de 18H. 

*1/ Castaner vient de signer une circulaire qui impose la fin des tiquettes politiques pour les lections municipales dans les communes de moins de 9000 habitants* 

Cela reprsente 96% des communes franaises et 50% de l'lectorat. 

Donc en mars prochain, le rsultat du vote des franais ne pourra tre interprt que sur la moiti de l'lectorat, celui le plus favorable  Macron tant donn qu'il est quasiment totalement absent dans la France rurale.

Une mesure qui s'ajoute  la suppression de nombreux autres thermomtres. Il coupe la lumire pour dissimuler ses rsultats et il coupe maintenant la lumire pour dissimuler son manque de soutien et de lgitimit. 

*2/ Une tche d'huile de palme dans les ambitions cologiques du gouvernement*
Le mois dernier, le gouvernement votait une loi qui interdisait la possibilit de bnficier d'une exonration fiscale, en tant que biocarburant, pour l'importation d'huile de palme qui est responsable de la dforestation. 

Mais dernirement une note des douanes donne un avantage fiscal aux acides gras issus de l'huile de palme. Le gouvernement se retranche derrire le fait que ce n'est pas de l'huile brute, mais un de ses composants. Peu importe que cela revienne strictement au mme concernant la dforestation. Greenpeace envisage un recours devant le conseil d'tat.

C'tait donc le "petit" cadeau de nol de Macron pour Total. 

Dcidment il les soigne ses riches et tout y passe, le modle et l'quilibre social franais, les intrts de la France avec les privatisations d'entreprises trs rentables, et l'quilibre climatique. Peu importe tout est bon pour ses riches.

Au final je prfre Trump, plus franc dans ses projets, que ce fourbe margoulin qui va mme jusqu' dtricoter des lois juste aprs les avoir votes. Je n'ai pas dit que j'apprciais Trump, mais si les mdias "bien pensants" n'arrtent pas de le critiquer, c'est sans doute en grande partie pour dtourner l'attention et faire oublier qu'on a pas mieux  la maison quand on y regarde bien.

Enfin bon, quoi qu'il en soit, encore deux mesures emblmatiques du mandat de Macron.

----------


## benjani13

*Retour sur Delevoye, Le Mdia a creus ses collusions avec les banques/assureurs:*



> Nouvelles rvlations du Mdia : lassociation  la Chartreuse de Neuville , prside par lancien Haut-Commissaire aux Retraites, a obtenu des promesses de financement  hauteur dun million deuros de la part dAG2R  La Mondiale.
> 
> Au-del de cette collusion potentielle, lassureur franais a effectu du lobbying auprs du gouvernement afin de privilgier le versement des prestations retraite sous forme de rentes dans le cadre de la rforme des retraites.





> Mais la Chartreuse de Neuville na pas pour seule ambition de mettre en valeur son patrimoine.  Des actions culturelles, de formation et dinsertion sont galement dployes. En 2015, lassociation organisait en ses murs  un Davos  la franaise , selon les termes du journal Les Echos. Un vnement appuy par Klaus Schwab, le fondateur du Forum conomique mondial, auquel se sont galement associs le  Club Gagnants , regroupant des entrepreneurs du nord de la France, et de grandes entreprises comme Vinci, Dassault, les cabinets daudit KPMG, Deloitte, Ernst & Young ou des banques et assurances telles que le Crdit Lyonnais, la Banque Populaire, la Socit gnrale ou AG2R.


https://lemediapresse.fr/politique/r...paul-delevoye/

*
La HATVP a demand  Murielle Pnicaud, ministre du travail, de refuser un poste au conseil d'administration du forum de Davos qu'elle venait d'obtenir. Elle aurait sig au ct d'un certains Larry Fink, patron de BlackRock...*



> La Haute Autorit pour la transparence de la vie publique (HATVP) serre la vis en matire de possibles conflits dintrts, et a demand  la ministre du travail, Muriel Pnicaud, de renoncer  son tout nouveau mandat au sein du conseil dadministration du Forum conomique mondial de Davos





> Plusieurs lments ont motiv la dcision de la Haute autorit pour la transparence : bien que bnvole, la prsence dune ministre en exercice au sein dun organe o elle aurait ctoy des PDG aurait pos problme, particulirement dans le contexte de la rforme franaise des retraites. Comme le rapporte le  Monde , dans un document de juin 2019, le Forum conomique de Davos mentionne dailleurs  plusieurs reprises lintrt de la retraite par capitalisation pour les investisseurs.
> 
> De plus, parmi les partenaires de cette tude, on trouve des groupes dinvestisseurs, notamment linfluent fonds BlackRocks, dont le nom est apparu  de multiples reprises ces derniers jours en France pour son soutien aux dispositifs dpargne-retraite privs. Le patron de BlackRock, Laurence D. Fink, sigeait dailleurs aux cts de Muriel Pnicaud parmi les vingt-huit administrateurs du Forum de Davos.


https://www.nouvelobs.com/politique/...-de-davos.html

----------


## Ryu2000

Municipales 2020 : dans un guide, LREM conseille  ses candidats de ne pas afficher le logo du parti



> Dans un reportage diffus le 18 dcembre, lmission lil du 20h de France 2 a dvoil que le parti La Rpublique en marche (LREM) avait remis  ses candidats un guide dans lequel *il leur est notamment conseill de ne pas afficher leur appartenance au parti prsidentiel dans les communes o il sous-perfome*. En effet selon la chane,  la page 82 de ce guide, on peut lire que dans une commune [o] La Rpublique en marche sous-performe, il pourrait tre prfrable de faire campagne sur une tiquette de rassemblement/socit civile.


C'est sympa comme technique, le problme c'est que ce ne sera pas utilisable lors de la prsidentielles  ::mouarf:: 
Les Franais ont raison de ne pas aimer LREM. C'est de la merde, exactement comme le PS et l'UMP.

===
Sur Twitter des gens mettent en parallles 2 infos :
Emmanuel Macron renonce  sa retraite de prsident
En 18 mois, Emmanuel Macron a gagn 2,4 millions d'euros chez Rothschild
Le gars a le rseau pour trouver les jobs qui paient normment, les intrts de son pargne pourraient lui rapporter beaucoup plus que la retraite de prsident.

----------


## Mat.M

> Ben non chez les riches c'est la coke et les putes, comme ils disent dans le jargon.


aah a tombe bien je viens de voir le patron de LVMH dans un clip vido avec Snoop Dog,entours d'une vingtaine de filles en bikini dans une villa en Floride...et peut-tre qu'y avait mme le patron de Free avec eux...
Tout cela c'est pas un peu des prjugs, non ?

----------


## Ryu2000

> Tout cela c'est pas un peu des prjugs, non ?


Alors en effet c'est un strotype, cela dit comme souvent c'est bas sur des faits rels.
Tous les riches ne prennent pas de la cocane et ne recourent pas aux services de prostitues de luxe, mais quand on regarde un peu, on trouve pas mal d'exemple.

Regardez les joueurs de foot, ils se tapaient une prostitue qui avait moins de 18 ans. (Il y a plein de personnalits qui sont all sur l'le aux esclaves sexuelles d'Epstein, certains ont du consommer...)
Il faut se faire chopper pour que a se sache, comme Jean Luc Delarue par exemple. Sinon les gens n'ont pas de raison de dire qu'ils consomment de la cocane ou des prostitues, cela dit, j'ai vu Jean Marie Bigard en parler dans une vido YouTube. Il tait coinc dans un cycle pain/fromage (quand il te reste du pain tu reprends du fromage, quand il te reste du fromage tu reprends du pain) mais avec de la coke et des putes.

Bref, si vous voulez vous pouvez vous dire que la consommation de cocane est trs rare chez les riches. Personnellement je ne partage pas du tout ce point de vue (quand on voit le nombre de stars qui finissent en cure...).

----------


## zecreator

Je propose qu'en 2020, nous cessions de poster de la merde des choses ngatives sur ce forum, et que l'on positive un peu notre life. Retrouvons ensemble, ce bonheur que l'on a perdu.

... je sais, je suis un grand utopiste. Mon ide va tenir 1h, tout au plus.

----------


## Marco46

> Je propose qu'en 2020, nous cessions de poster de la merde des choses ngatives sur ce forum, et que l'on positive un peu notre life. Retrouvons ensemble, ce bonheur que l'on a perdu.


Je sors de 5 jours de gastro familiale pique ! Vive 2020 !

----------


## benjani13

> Je propose qu'en 2020, nous cessions de poster de la merde des choses ngatives sur ce forum, et que l'on positive un peu notre life. Retrouvons ensemble, ce bonheur que l'on a perdu.
> 
> ... je sais, je suis un grand utopiste. Mon ide va tenir 1h, tout au plus.


Sur ce forum je sais pas, mais sur Twitter on a deja aujourd'ui en top tweet les hashtag #MacronDemission (bon Twitter ca vaut ce que ca vaut hein) et #BlackRock, ce dernier car le boss de BlackRock France, dont beaucoup mette en cause son implication dans la reforme des retraites (lui mme disant  qui veut l'entendre que cette reforme est une superbe opportunit pour les fonds de pensions privs), viens d'tre promu officier de la lgion d'honneur.

Donc quelque chose me dit que ton vux ne sera pas exauc :p

----------


## Ryu2000

> que l'on positive un peu notre life


Tu peux essayer mais pour beaucoup de monde 2020 sera une anne de grande dpression. Cela dit des bonnes choses devraient avoir lieu cette anne, comme le Brexit et la rlection de Trump  ::P: . Malheureusement tout ne sera pas si rose...
Perso j'ai du mal avec la Pense positive.

Au lendemain des vux de Macron, Martinez appelle "tous les Franais  se mettre en grve"

----------


## Darkzinus

> Les riches sont gnralement faibles, ce ne sont pas des bcherons les gars... Ils n'ont pas des mtiers physique.
> D'ailleurs il y a plein de bourgeoises qui ont le fantasme de se faire prendre par un charpentier (ou autre mtier manuel).


Le ramassis de conneries en si peu de mots me laisse perplexe

----------


## Ryu2000

Ne le croyez pas si vous le voulez, mais gnralement les charpentiers, les maons, etc, sont plus muscl que les ministres et il existe des bourgeoises ont le fantasme de coucher avec des hommes qui ne sont pas de leur classe sociale. (il parait qu'il y a une scne dans le film "le bonheur est dans le pr" avec une bourgeoise qui couche avec un gars qui est plus du peuple qu'elle)
Prenez les livres de Schiappa par exemple :
Marlne Schiappa a-t-elle crit des livres rotiques sous pseudo?



> Marie Minelli publie en 2014 un roman encore plus hardi, *Sexe, mensonges et banlieues chaudes*, toujours  La Musardine. *L'histoire: une jeune hritire de Neuilly-sur-Seine tente d'chapper  sa triste condition en s'encanaillant en Seine-Saint-Denis*. L'intrigue et les scnes de sexe explicites enfilent les clichs comme des perles. 
> 
> Si,  en croire le Canard Enchan, les ministres s'changent dj sous le manteau Osez l'amour des rondes, il est probable qu'ils se passionnent bientt pour les passages les plus piments de Sexe, mensonges et banlieues chaudes. Voici un extrait trs "girl power" :  
> "Je glisse entre mes dents,  mi-voix: 
> "Vas-y bouffe moi la chatte." 
> Il n'entend pas. 
> Je ritre plus fort: 
> "Bouffe-moi la chatte, Amaury!" 
> Il s'excute, ajoutant de la vigueur  ses mouvements de tte. Ses cheveux me chatouillent dlicieusement le ventre, et comme il lche un ct de mon sexe, je lui lance: 
> ...


Il y a pas mal de riche qui ont des physiques  la Yann Barths.
D'un autre ct il y a des rappeurs et des acteurs qui ont des prparateurs qui leur font des cures de strodes, d'hormones de croissance, etc, et il y a pas mal de transformation physique impressionnante. a fait des standards de beaut inaccessibles...

----------


## Darkzinus

Sauf qu'il n'y a pas besoin d'tre un athlte pour qui met une baigne  sa conjointe  Ca n'a aucun rapport

----------


## halaster08

> le boss de BlackRock France, dont beaucoup mette en cause son implication dans la reforme des retraites (lui mme disant  qui veut l'entendre que cette reforme est une superbe opportunit pour les fonds de pensions privs), viens d'tre promu officier de la lgion d'honneur.


C'est quand mme dingue, a fait presque un mois de grve a cause de cette rforme merdique et les mecs pensent vraiment que c'est le bon moment pour apaiser les tensions de refiler une mdaille  un mec qui reprsente le systme dont les franais ne veulent pas !




> Le ramassis de conneries en si peu de mots me laisse perplexe


Il suffit de l'ignorer.

----------


## Mat.M

> Les maris bourgeois qui tabassent leur femme le font pas avec des mots doux !


ah je suis bien d'accord ; la violence n'est pas que l'apanage des milieux modestes et dfavoriss ; dans les milieux bourgeoise elle peut clater galement au grand jour.

Quant  la polmique concernant le dirigeant de Black Rock d'une part les Franais ne sont pas dupes car ils voient bien que le fond de pension va pouvoir spculer  la bourse sur la masse des cotisations provenant des salaris.

Ensuite c'est limite  se demander si le pouvoir politique en place n'est pas corrompu quelque part mme si on a promulg rcemment une loi sur la transparence politique.

IL faut s'opposer  cela car ce fond d'investissement n'est pas un fond de capitaux souverain c.a.d que l'argent qu'il collecte est gr par une puissance trangre.

----------


## zecreator

Ho mince, j'espre que vous n'tes pas reprsentatifs des Mtiers de l'informatique, parce que vos commentaires nourrissent notre burn-out.

Vous avez des actions chez DIAZEPAL ou quoi ?

----------


## Mat.M

pas plus que je ne consomme du Prozac ou du Temesta car l'excs de bohneur conduit  l'ennui profond  ::aie:: 
je prfre tre  la fois un Docteur Jekyll et Mister Hide plutt qu'un tre trop bat devant l'ternel  ::mouarf::

----------


## benjani13

> Quant  la polmique concernant le dirigeant de Black Rock d'une part les Franais ne sont pas dupes car ils voient bien que le fond de pension va pouvoir spculer  la bourse sur la masse des cotisations provenant des salaris.
> Ensuite c'est limite  se demander si le pouvoir politique en place n'est pas corrompu quelque part mme si on a promulgu rcemment une loi sur la transparence politique


Il suffit de lire sa page Wikipdia pour comprendre. Un modle de mlange publique/prive et de pantouflage. ENA, hautes administration, cabinet de Raffarin bossant notamment sur la rforme des retraites de 2003. Puis plac  la tte de grandes boites publiques pour accompagner leurs privatisation et leur mort. Un bon petit narque fossoyeur de nos bien communs. Puis BlackRock, entre autres (car on aime cumuler les jetons de prsences dans les conseils d'administration), sans que a pose problme de participer en mme temps au Comit action publique 2022 form par le premier ministre. Un narque modle.

Il est bien souvent rare au final qu'il y ait corruption active, au sens d'un service contre une mallette, ce qui permet aux soutiens indfectibles de rfuter toute corruption. Mais chacun sait qu'un bon poste dans l'administration ou un ministre sera un pied destale pour atteindre les hautes sphre de l'conomie (surtout si on favorise ces mmes hautes sphres comme gage de servitude), et inversement avec des allers retours publiques/prive et quelques soit l'tiquette politique (je pense  Jean Pierre Jouyet, autre narque pass de Jospin  Sarkozy puis  Hollande). Bref, on ne fait pas de politique, on fait du business. On voit bien que c'est le mlange des genre publique/priv qui crer ces hydres incontrlables.

Tant qu'on ne s'attaquera pas  a rien ne bougera. Forcer les dputs  faire des notes de frais, les empcher d'embaucher leurs familles, leurs exiger des dclaration dintrt et de patrimoine, tout a c'est peanut et de toute faon ils le contournent.





> Vous avez des actions chez DIAZEPAL ou quoi ?


Mince, tu as dcouvert le pot aux (pillules) roses  ::P:

----------


## Marco46

> Le ramassis de conneries en si peu de mots me laisse perplexe


J'avais espr un post de Ryu sur la gastro avec plein de liens et de vidos pour m'informer mais non rien ... Je suis tristesse ...

----------


## Darkzinus

C'est vrai qu'il aurait pu creuser le sujet avec des partisans du "non la gastro n'existe pas ! c'est une invention de l'UE/nazis"... Triste !

----------


## fredoche

> J'avais espr un post de Ryu sur la gastro avec plein de liens et de vidos pour m'informer mais non rien ... Je suis tristesse ...


Je te recommande le jene puis le rgime riz-compote, et de boire l'eau de cuisson du riz, videmment

25, et tu peux payer en liquide (non pas celui-l ! ::vomi:: )

----------


## fredoche

Pour la ploutocratie gouvernante, j'ai appris a aujourd'hui de la part de mon bien-aim Ruffin :
https://www.google.com/search?q=blac...n+murat+lyse

je cite Miller au hasard : 



> Si vous croyez savoir jusquo ira Macron, vous vous trompez. Daprs le Canard enchan, il a privatis les salons de llyse pour clbrer le patron de BlackRock. Chapeau ! Privatiser lElyse au profit dun groupe financier amricain, *aucun prsident navait os le faire*.


Et le salon en question est ni plus ni moins que la salle du conseil des ministres.
https://www.google.com/search?q=salo...3%A9lys%C3%A9e
En ralit c'est pas les soldes qui n'ont probablement pas encore dmarr, mais plutt "les ventes prives".

A moins que ce ne fut les journes du patrimoine ?

Je verrais bien le mme gus se payer un grand salon de la maison blanche. Pour faire bonne mesure... pas vous ? Ah c'est dja fait ? Ah oui la perruque... Bah on peut se foutre de la gueule des ricains, mais on a le mme ici.

Dsol zecrator, j'aimerais penser comme toi, mais non.  Un tel mpris, une telle hypocrisie, il est probable que cela finisse mal, parce qu'ils ne se cachent pas en plus.

Moi a date pas d'hier, je n'ai aucun respect pour ces gens, mais l encore moins, vraiment moins. Ce ne sont que des "moins que rien". Je garde en souvenir ce bon Delevoye, pauvre retrait de 70 ans  20 000  par mois et 14 ou 15 (on ne sait pas en fait) conflits d'intrts plus ou moins dclars.

Ca fait 200 ans qu'on cultive l'imaginaire des ttes plantes sur des piques, cette lite franaise devrait se mfier de la culture et de l'identit nationale

Je vous envoie  tous tous mes voeux de bonheur, sant, prosprit, amour, joie, et tout ce que vous pouvez dsirer  ::zoubi:: 

Sinon j'vite toujours la TV et globalement a va. Il faisait beau aujourd'hui et j'ai pu observer le bal des faucons, des geais, des tourneaux avec le soleil (et en Bourgogne c'est rare  cette priode, croyez-moi). Ca c'est chouette  ::D:  :;):  ::zoubi::

----------


## Jon Shannow

Bonne Anne  tous, et je vous donne tout de suite une image des vux de notre prsident...

----------


## rawsrc

dans les dessins humoristiques, j'en ai vu un rcemment qui tait sacrment  propos.

Il tait paru il y a un peu plus d'une semaine dans un petit journal local drmois quand Macron avait annonc haut et fort qu'il renonait  sa retraite d'ancien prsident : 

"*6 000 balles par mois ?!!?? Non, mais vous me prenez pour un clodo ou quoi ?*"   ::ptdr::

----------


## Jon Shannow

> dans les dessins humoristiques, j'en ai vu un rcemment qui tait sacrment  propos.
> 
> Il tait paru il y a un peu plus d'une semaine dans un petit journal local drmois quand Macron avait annonc haut et fort qu'il renonait  sa retraite d'ancien prsident : 
> 
> "*6 000 balles par mois ?!!?? Non, mais vous me prenez pour un clodo ou quoi ?*"


Tu veux parler de celui-ci ?  ::lol::

----------


## Ryu2000

Il y en a plein qui taient sceptique, mais il parait que c'est le vrai scanner.
Oui, Rmi Gaillard a bien diffus le vritable scanner dune  gilet jaune  borgne



> Il nen fallait visiblement pas plus pour susciter la mfiance de nombreux internautes, remettant en question la ralit de ces images :  Cest mme pas cohrent ce scanner Le ct et la position ne sont pas bonnes compar  limpact reu ,  11 000 RT pour une fake news grossire. Le scanner date doctobre 2001, regardez en bas  gauche  Pourtant, celles-ci sont bien authentiques, comme le confirme  20 Minutes Vanessa Langard, la manifestante mentionne par Rmi Gaillard dans son tweet.

----------


## benjani13

> Il y en a plein qui taient sceptique, mais il parait que c'est le vrai scanner.
> Oui, Rmi Gaillard a bien diffus le vritable scanner dune  gilet jaune  borgne


Sinon les gens peuvent aussi aller voir et lire les diffrentes interventions de Laurent Thines, neurochirurgien, qui alerte depuis plus d'un an sur l'atrocit des blessures que lui et ses confrres voient chaque semaine suite aux violences policires. Car le problme est bien la systmatisation de ces cas. Je pense aussi  cette jeune femme (me souviens plus de son nom) dont le crne a t clat  coup de pied par plusieurs flics.

Une des interventions de Laurent Thines lors d'une confrence de presse de mars 2019,  partir de 34min dans la vido suivante, photos  l'appui donc sensible s'abstenir:



Son intervention devrait tre sur le service publique  20H. Que chacun ait accs  cette information et puisse se demander : est-ce la socit que je souhaite?

9 mois aprs rien  chang, l'IGPN et la justice blanchissent  tour de bras. On a appris rcemment que la plainte d'une manifestante a t classe sans suite. Elle avait t frapp de dos, un coup de tonfa dans la nuque, avant de s'effondrer. 
La vido dispo sur le twitter de David Dufresne: https://twitter.com/davduf/status/1120433141993357314
La plainte a t classe sans suite : https://france3-regions.francetvinfo...t-1770115.html

----------


## Ryu2000

> neurochirurgien, qui alerte depuis plus d'un an sur l'atrocit des blessures que lui et ses confrres voient chaque semaine suite aux violences policires.


Quand il s'agit de tir de LBD ce n'est pas forcment volontaire, l'arme n'est pas prcise, parfois tu vises les jambes et tu touches un il, ce sont des choses qui arrivent.
Bon par contre dans la vido de la femme qui se prend un coup de matraque dans l'arrire du crane, l il n'y a pas de problme de prcision.
Plus prcis mais interdit. Un fabricant de LBD en colre saisit le Conseil dEtat




> Son intervention devrait tre sur le service publique  20H.


 ::ptdr:: 
C'est impossible le gouvernement demande aux policiers d'tre violent avec les manifestants, ils ne vont pas en parallles montrer les violences policires dans leurs mdias... (sinon la stratgie ne fonctionne pas)
La technique c'est de provoquer les manifestants pour qu'ils ragissent violemment, donc t'arrives, toute la journe tu pousses et tu mets des gaz lacrymogne dans la gueule des manifestants, au bout d'un moment tu tape des faibles (femmes, vieux, enfants, handicaps, etc), et l normalement les manifestants rpondent violemment, les mdias filment et voil comment a se passe chez BFM TV par exemple (mais a ne compte pas ce n'est pas un mdia public).




> On a appris rcemment que la plainte d'une manifestante a t classe sans suite.


a pourrait tre pire, le policier aurait pu tre dcor  ::P: 
Des policiers mis en cause dans des violences dcors par le ministre de l'Intrieur

Rcemment j'ai vu un truc louche par contre :
 Gilets jaunes  : un policier condamn  quatre mois de prison avec sursis pour deux gifles sur un manifestant
Et l c'est dangereux pour le gouvernement, parce que si les policiers se font punir quand ils suivent les ordres, ils vont arrter d'tre violent avec les manifestants et du coup les gens auront moins peur de manifester.
Manifester c'est prendre le risque de perdre un il, donc a calme.

===================
Edit :
Philippe menace de faire intervenir les forces de l'ordre dans les raffineries bloques
Le job d'un premier ministre c'est de prendre des mesures trs impopulaire et au bout d'un temps on le vire, c'est un fusible un peu, il est l pour cramer  la place du prsident.

----------


## rawsrc

> parfois tu vises les jambes et tu touches un il, ce sont des choses qui arrivent.


 ::ptdr:: 
Ouais, au mauvais endroit au mauvais moment, pas de bol ma pauvre Lucette.

----------


## fredinkan

> Quand il s'agit de tir de LBD ce n'est pas forcment volontaire, l'arme n'est pas prcise,


Le lanceur est prcis quand tu utilises la munition pour lequel il a t cr.
Le problme c'est que la hirarchie de police Franaises a jug bon d'utiliser des balles plus lourdes que celles conseilles par les socits qui ont cr les lanceurs.
Rsultats: des dgts physiques plus importants, voire ltaux, une prcision et une porte drastiquement diminues.

Ce niveau l n'est pas une volont des policiers Franais qui prfraient, eux, avoir des lanceurs plus prcis et avec une porte plus grande...
Maintenant  vous de chercher qui (et quel niveau hirarchique) a souhait ces munitions spcifiques...

----------


## benjani13

> Le lanceur est prcis quand tu utilises la munition pour lequel il a t cr.
> Le problme c'est que la hirarchie de police Franaises a jug bon d'utiliser des balles plus lourdes que celles conseilles par les socits qui ont cr les lanceurs.
> Rsultats: des dgts physiques plus importants, voire ltaux, une prcision et une porte drastiquement diminues.
> 
> Ce niveau l n'est pas une volont des policiers Franais qui prfraient, eux, avoir des lanceurs plus prcis et avec une porte plus grande...
> Maintenant  vous de chercher qui (et quel niveau hirarchique) a souhait ces munitions spcifiques...


Je suis d'accord, cependant on ne peut pas exclure la responsabilit de l'un en reportant tout sur la responsabilit de l'autre. C'est la hirarchie qui impose ces munitions, mais ce n'est pas Castaner qui tient un LBD visant  hauteur de visage dans les manifs, ce sont bien des policiers. Avoir des munitions non adaptes ne change pas le fait que certains policiers visent dlibrment la tte ou autre partie du corps pour lesquelles ce n'est pas autoris. C'est comme le cas de la manifestante frappe  la nuque. On apprendrai que la hirarchie a impos des matraques non adaptes, a ne changerait pas le fait que le policier a dlibrment frapp  la nuque.

----------


## Ryu2000

> C'est la hirarchie qui impose ces munitions, mais ce n'est pas Castaner qui tient un LBD


La violence policires vient principalement des ordres de la hirarchie, il existe des policiers violents qui ptent des cbles mais c'est ngligeable, le problme c'est la hirarchie.
C'est un peu pour a qu'il y a tant de suicides dans la police, les ordres sont trop pourris. Plein de policiers n'ont pas envie de taper sur des manifestants, mais les ordres ce sont les ordres.

L'arme avec cette munition n'est tellement pas prcise que a doit tre impossible de viser une tte et que la balle se dirige rellement vers cette tte.

----------


## benjani13

> La violence policires vient principalement des ordres de la hirarchie, il existe des policiers violents qui ptent des cbles mais c'est ngligeable, le problme c'est la hirarchie.


Non. Le problme c'est la hirarchie et les policiers, et d'une manire gnrale toute personne dans la chaine de dcision jusqu' l'action commise elle mme, avec chacun un niveau de responsabilit diffrent. Je ne vois pas comment il pourrait en tre autrement. La hirarchie est coupable de poser les conditions d'un dferlement de violence, les policiers sont coupables d'appliquer ce dferlement de violence. Point. De plus, imposer des tactiques de maintient de l'ordre inique et ordonner des charges et autre manuvre dangereuse inutiles n'impose pas de frapper une manifestante de dos et ne prsentant aucun danger  coup de matraque dans la nuque. Point. 

Et puis quand c'tait le commandant Andrieux qui mettaient des beignes  un manifestant dj interpell c'tait la faute de qui? Vu qu'il tait la hirarchie? La faute de la hirarchie de la hirarchie?  ::aie:: 

Sinon je te renvoie  la vido du stagirite sur le principe du chque en gris, je ne pourrais dire mieux:






> L'arme avec cette munition n'est tellement pas prcise que a doit tre impossible de viser une tte et que la balle se dirige rellement vers cette tte.


Alors dj a je pense que c'est une vulgate pour ddouaner les policiers. D'autant que les policiers ont des tirs d'entrainement obligatoires en stand. Trs peu certes, mais si ce que tu dit est vrai la scne doit tre comique, avec des balles qui fusent dans tous les sens. Et puis du coup comment les policiers seraient valu? "bravo, vous avez vis le pav par terre pour atteindre le genou du gars 5 m derrire, bien anticip!". Bref. J'y crois assez peu.

De plus, tu pourra me dmontrer que la balle ne va jamais ou l'ont vise, cela ne changerait pas au fait que certains policiers visent la tte, ou tout du moins aimerait russir  toucher la tte. Au del du choix des parties du corps, la simple dmonstration de nombreux cas o les tirs de lBD n'taient pas justifis en soit (je pense au pompier abattue de dos) montre que les policiers sont en dehors des clous. Et non je ne pense que la hirarchie ait ordonn d'abattre ce dangereux fuyards, sinon revoie une nouvelle fois la vido prcdente.

----------


## GR3lh442kR

> La violence policires vient principalement des ordres de la hirarchie, il existe des policiers violents qui ptent des cbles mais c'est ngligeable, le problme c'est la hirarchie.
> C'est un peu pour a qu'il y a tant de suicides dans la police, les ordres sont trop pourris. Plein de policiers n'ont pas envie de taper sur des manifestants, mais les ordres ce sont les ordres.
> 
> L'arme avec cette munition n'est tellement pas prcise que a doit tre impossible de viser une tte et que la balle se dirige rellement vers cette tte.


Surement un ordre de Castaner en personne :



Encore un qui suit les ordres  contre cur :
https://lesmoutonsrebelles.com/un-po...es-bras-leves/

Y'a tellement d'exemples, et ceux ci sont les moins trash. 

D'ailleurs la loi leur interdit d'obir  un ordre illgal, mais ils n'ont mme pas besoin de se rfugier derrire "les ordres" puisqu'il n'y a personne pour faire appliquer la loi  leur gard, et a c'est le systme (politique, mdiatique, judiciaire) qui veut a, ils sont complice.

----------


## David_g

> L'arme avec cette munition n'est tellement pas prcise que a doit tre impossible de viser une tte et que la balle se dirige rellement vers cette tte.


il y a plusieurs facteurs et pas seulement un seul qui sert d'excuse magique (que ce soit la prcision, ou le : ils ont des ordres) :

- une prcision moindre : cela demande donc de compenser le tir (c'est le cas avec toute arme a des degrs divers)
- peu d'entrainement : un utilisateur de LBD est certifi pour une dure (2ans je crois) alors qu'au final il n'aura tir que 3-5 balles pour avoir cette habilitation (au bout de 2 ans, aucune chance que l'utilisation soit prcise).
- Un contexte particulier : il y a une diffrence entre tirer  un stand de tir et tirer avec de la pression (et ce mme  petite distance d'ailleurs)
- Des personnels habilit LBD qui ne sont pas forms  ce contexte (un mec de la BAC, il est pas l pour la dentelle  la base. on lui demande pas cela et on l'habitue pas  cela).

----------


## Gunny

> il y a plusieurs facteurs et pas seulement un seul qui sert d'excuse magique (que ce soit la prcision, ou le : ils ont des ordres) :
> 
> - une prcision moindre : cela demande donc de compenser le tir (c'est le cas avec toute arme a des degrs divers)
> - peu d'entrainement : un utilisateur de LBD est certifi pour une dure (2ans je crois) alors qu'au final il n'aura tir que 3-5 balles pour avoir cette habilitation (au bout de 2 ans, aucune chance que l'utilisation soit prcise).
> - Un contexte particulier : il y a une diffrence entre tirer  un stand de tir et tirer avec de la pression (et ce mme  petite distance d'ailleurs)
> - Des personnels habilit LBD qui ne sont pas forms  ce contexte (un mec de la BAC, il est pas l pour la dentelle  la base. on lui demande pas cela et on l'habitue pas  cela).


Ce qui est amusant dans l'histoire c'est que ces excuses dpeignent le LBD comme une arme *fondamentalement* inadapte  l'usage en manifestation. Et au final on en arrive ironiquement  la mme conclusion : ils n'ont rien  faire dans les mains des policiers. Donc qu'est-ce qu'on attend ?

----------


## Ryu2000

> D'autant que les policiers ont des tirs d'entrainement obligatoires en stand.


Ils n'ont pas assez d'entrainement et a n'a rien a voir avec les conditions relles.
Cela dit je me rappelle d'une vido d'Alexandre Langlois du syndicat VIGI (depuis il s'est fait virer parce qu'il critiquait trop la police), le gars disait que mme dans le calme, en ayant calibr le lanceur de LBD, la balle partait quand mme n'importe comment. Dans les meilleures conditions c'est dj de la merde, donc dans le chaos d'une manifestation...
En plus les forces de l'ordre ne comprennent rien du tout  la situation, on leur dit dans l'oreillette d'aller  un point P, et de faire une action A, ils suivent les ordres. Ils font confiance  ce qu'on leur dit.




> La hirarchie est coupable de poser les conditions d'un dferlement de violence, les policiers sont coupables d'appliquer ce dferlement de violence.


Les policiers sont oblig de faire ce qu'on leur demande, c'est a leur boulot, sinon ils se font virer, et ils ont besoin de l'argent parce qu'il faut rembourser le prt de la maison. Bon au final suivre les ordres devient trop dur  vivre et ils se suicident.
Vague de suicides dans la police : Facebook au secours des fonctionnaires en dtresse



> Alors que le nombre de suicides dans la police a bondi de prs de 70% en 2019, une page Facebook cre par des policiers vient en aide  ceux susceptibles de passer  lacte.
> En 2019, 59 policiers se sont suicids, faisant de cette anne lune des plus sombres en la matire.


Ceux qui sont dans la hirarchie sont forcment plus coupable que ceux en bas (c'est comme a que a marche), les chefs donnent l'ordre d'tre violent, ce sont eux le problme.
Et a explique pourquoi les policiers les plus violents se font dcors, parce qu'ils ont bien suivi les ordres.




> le LBD comme une arme *fondamentalement* inadapte  l'usage en manifestation


Voil ! Donc encore une fois on voit bien que c'est de la faute  la hirarchie ! Les policiers ne devraient pas avoir d'LBD, les policiers utilisent trop de gaz lacrymogne, mais a vient d'en haut.

Il ne faut pas trop se fcher avec les policiers, car en cas de rvolution on aura besoin d'eux (ou de l'arme).
Il arrive un moment o le pouvoir demande aux forces de l'ordre de tirer sur le peuple,  ce moment c'est bien qu'elles prfrent s'en prendre au pouvoir qu'au peuple.
Tous les policiers ne sont pas irrprochable, mais ce ne sont que des excutants, le problme vient principalement d'en haut. Plus on monte dans une hirarchie plus la concentration de connard est lev.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Donc qu'est-ce qu'on attend ?


Comme dans toute l'histoire rcente des manifs franaises, les autorits attendent "un mort" ! Il n'y a qu'un dcs qui pourra remettre en question la manire utilise par les forces de l'ordre !

C'est triste  dire, mais on en est l ! Pour l'instant, Castaner a de la chance, il n'y a que des blesss, plus ou moins graves (mais a c'est pas son problme), le temps qu'il n'y a pas de morts, il peut continuer  jouer aux miliciens russes ou chinois. Il va nous faire regretter Pasqua, ce *** ! ::calim2::

----------


## fredinkan

> les autorits attendent "un mort"


A mon avis, pas que les autorits.
Je pense que de l'autre ct ils attendent aussi un mort. Un martyr...

----------


## benjani13

> Comme dans toute l'histoire rcente des manifs franaises, les autorits attendent "un mort" ! Il n'y a qu'un dcs qui pourra remettre en question la manire utilise par les forces de l'ordre !
> 
> C'est triste  dire, mais on en est l ! Pour l'instant, Castaner a de la chance, il n'y a que des blesss, plus ou moins graves (mais a c'est pas son problme), le temps qu'il n'y a pas de morts, il peut continuer  jouer aux miliciens russes ou chinois. Il va nous faire regretter Pasqua, ce *** !


Et encore, pas n'importe quel mort. J'ai l'impression qu'en dehors d'une personne abattue  genoux les mains dans le dos  1Km de tout trouble a n'aura aucun impact. La moindre chose sera utilise pour normaliser la situation, comme on le voit pour les blesss, "Mais il avait insult!", "mais il avait jet un pav 10 minutes avant", "mais le contexte gnrale de violence explique le geste", etc, etc. On a dj entendu divers intellectuels de plateau appeler  tirer sur les gilets jaunes ou autres manifestants, donc bon, ils reviendront dans nos tls pour nous faire profiter de leur grande sagesse. Et les gens semblent saccommoder de cela...

----------


## Jipt

> Et les gens semblent saccommoder de cela...


 ::nono:: 
Enfin, pas moi, en tout cas. Mais qu'est-ce qu'on peut faire ? Aller aux manifs la peur au ventre ?  un certain ge tu n'y vas plus car *tu sais* que tu ne pourras pas courir assez vite, sauter assez haut, etc.

Me demande si je vais pas postuler pour Mars, tiens. Vraiment marre d'ici, c'est juste insupportable, maintenant.

----------


## benjani13

> Enfin, pas moi, en tout cas. Mais qu'est-ce qu'on peut faire ? Aller aux manifs la peur au ventre ?  un certain ge tu n'y vas plus car *tu sais* que tu ne pourras pas courir assez vite, sauter assez haut, etc.
> 
> Me demande si je vais pas postuler pour Mars, tiens. Vraiment marre d'ici, c'est juste insupportable, maintenant.


L'actualit, malheureuse, peut servir d'exprience sociale. Un homme est dcd suite  un contrle de police alors qu'il circulait  scooter. L'homme a t plaqu au sol par trois policier. L'autopsie rvle un *arrt cardiaque caus par une asphyxie, avec fracture du Larynx*.

https://www.lemonde.fr/societe/artic...5057_3224.html

Donc on peut faire lexprience, regardons les commentaires  la tl, sur les rseaux sociaux (si on ignore les trolls a reste intressant, c'est un des sujets les plus partags actuellement). On a dj les "mais moi quand je me fait contrler je respecte la police est a se passe bien", etc. Est-ce que les gens s'interrogeront sur le fait que la police soit pas fichu d'interpeller un homme non arm,  3 contre 1, sans le tuer? Est-ce que certains s'interrogeront sur leur premier commentaire en se demandant si ne pas respecter la police vaut la mort (il me semblait que d'une la peine de mort n'existe pas en France, et que deux c'est la justice qui juge et non la police, mais bon). 

Une information judiciaire pour homicide involontaire  dj t ouverte. Ce drame s'est pass hors contexte des manifs, donc hors implication politique, ce qui permettra peut tre que l'affaire soit trait convenablement. On verra les consquences sur le fonctionnement de la police (les consquences pour les policiers en question m'importent peu). Il y aura il une remise en cause de ces mthodes?

----------


## GR3lh442kR

> Mais qu'est-ce qu'on peut faire ?


Qu'est-ce qui a march dans ce genre de situation dans le pass ?

----------


## peggybank

Rien, les rvolutions se sont toujours faites rcuprer d'une manire ou d'une autre...

----------


## ABCIWEB

> Rien, les rvolutions se sont toujours faites rcuprer d'une manire ou d'une autre...


On s'en tape qu'elles soient ou non rcupres, l'important est de virer les escrocs qui sont au pouvoir pour faire place  autre chose. Et si l'autre chose ne convient pas on refait une autre rvolution, etc. C'est ainsi que les choses voluent, et non pas en laissant des criminels profiter de leurs crimes sous prtexte qu'il y en aura toujours d'autres. 

Et puis on ne parle pas ncessairement de rvolution. Relis les livres d'histoire plutt que de rgurgiter des neries du niveau de BFMTV, tu y apprendrais par exemple que les premiers congs pays de 1936 n'ont pas t donns gracieusement par le patronat mais suite  un vaste mouvement de grves et de manifestations.

----------


## MABROUKI

> Rien, les rvolutions se sont toujours faites rcuprer d'une manire ou d'une autre...


Bah ,les rvolutions,sans parler des guerres, pour mriter ce nom exigent des martyrs du PEUPLE,pas des dirigeants.
Et tout le monde dit aussi que les martyrs c'est le peuple qui les fournit,il est fait pour a,mme tes livres dcolier.
Mon  Gnral ,qui n'est pas le peuple mais un dirigeant disait dj en 1930 dans  "la France & son Arme",  texto "pauvre France,pauvre Peuple habitu  fournir des martyrs tout le long de l'histoire,depuis la bataille de Bouvines".
Apres tout  disent les politicards  seul le peuple peut affronter  mains nues les armes,quel courage !
Et puis n'est-ce pas que le peuple  est men comme un troupeau de moutons  la guerre,qu'il est fait pour ca le bon peuple.
Relis tes livres d'histoire de France, toutes les rvolutions ont exig des martyrs issus par centaine du PEUPLE.
L'histoire marche avec un carburant formidable: le PEUPLE,les gens simples ,pas les grands  qui sont toujours planqus et sont les fossoyeurs du PEUPLE.

----------


## ABCIWEB

> Mais qu'est-ce qu'on peut faire ? Aller aux manifs la peur au ventre ?  un certain ge tu n'y vas plus car *tu sais* que tu ne pourras pas courir assez vite, sauter assez haut, etc.


Tu n'es pas oblig d'tre dans les premiers rangs. L'important c'est de participer, c'est le nombre qui compte.

----------


## MABROUKI

> Tu n'es pas oblig d'tre dans les premiers rangs. L'important c'est de participer, _c'est le nombre qui compte._


C'est bien dit l le nombre .Il est en or. On vient  bout de tout avec du nombre.
Et mme cet adage populaire de chez moi renchrt "l'entraide vient  bout mme du lion".

Le nombre vient  bout  de nombre de problmes.

----------


## peggybank

Se rendre dans les manifs et dire "coucou, c'est moi, j'en ch*e parce que vous nous e*****z" vous pensez que a sert  quelque chose ? Ils ont chang quelque chose  leur manire de procder ? Non, ils y vont juste plus fort, tant que a passe ils enfoncent. Il n'y a qu' regarder l'pisode de south park lorsqu'ils font brler le wallmart et que le lendemain il y a un nouveau wallmart, reconstruit dans la nuit. Ils boycottent le wallmart parce qu'il dtruit les commerces de proximits, mais les gens vont quand mme au wallmart, mme en boycottant, tout le monde ne pourra pas boycotter 100% du temps car tant que la facilit est en place, on se casser pas le c*l  aller chercher son pain  celle qui utilise des bls anciens pousss localement, puis de rebouger aller chercher ses lames de rasoir...son pq,etc... 
Pour ma part je suis convaincu que le paiement sans contact, les crypto-monnaies, le fait qu'on arrive  8 milliards sur la plante, la puce rfid arrive  grand pas, ils en ont plus rien  foutre du btail que nous sommes.

----------


## Jipt

> Qu'est-ce qui a march dans ce genre de situation dans le pass ?


Gandhi, mme s'il s'est fait flinguer peu aprs par un barge -- c'est le risque d'tre devant.




> Tu n'es pas oblig d'tre dans les premiers rangs. L'important c'est de participer, c'est le nombre qui compte.


Oui, mais c'est bien mal me connatre : quand la pression me monte, je serais mme plutt *avant* le premier rang, genre "suivez-moi on y va, on va tout casser". Enfin, a c'tait quand j'tais jeune, et que les LBD n'existaient pas

----------


## el_slapper

> Et encore, pas n'importe quel mort. J'ai l'impression qu'en dehors d'une personne abattue  genoux les mains dans le dos  1Km de tout trouble a n'aura aucun impact. La moindre chose sera utilise pour normaliser la situation, comme on le voit pour les blesss, "Mais il avait insult!", "mais il avait jet un pav 10 minutes avant", "mais le contexte gnrale de violence explique le geste", etc, etc. On a dj entendu divers intellectuels de plateau appeler  tirer sur les gilets jaunes ou autres manifestants, donc bon, ils reviendront dans nos tls pour nous faire profiter de leur grande sagesse. Et les gens semblent saccommoder de cela...



Au Chili, on a vu a immdiatement aprs le dbut des troubles, dans la mme journe. Un paquet de gens emmens plus loin, allongs sur le ventre, puis fums dans la nuque. Le Chili est une dmocratie. La France aussi.

(et je n'ai aucune ide de comment conclure cette intervention aussi exacte qu'inutile)

----------


## Ryu2000

> Et encore, pas n'importe quel mort.


Vous pensez  un manifestant qui se ferait tuer par des policiers, mais ce qui provoquerait le plus de raction ce serait que des manifestants tuent un policier. C'est peut-tre a qu'attend le gouvernement.
L il y aurait un gros vnement national et le pouvoir rprimerait encore bien plus les manifestants.




> Me demande si je vais pas postuler pour Mars


Si tu es physiquement trop faible pour aller manifester tu l'es encore plus pour aller sur Mars.




> Vraiment marre d'ici, c'est juste insupportable, maintenant.


Partout dans le monde, la situation va continuer de se dgrader dans les annes  venir.




> On s'en tape qu'elles soient ou non rcupres, l'important est de virer les escrocs qui sont au pouvoir pour faire place  autre chose.


Bof... Si c'est pour a fasse comme les printemps arabe et que la situations soit pire aprs...
C'est comme dans la chanson :
_Le printemps arabe, chez les Arabes
J'en ai rien  foutre
S'ils trouvent que la charia c'est moins pire que les dictateurs
J'en ai rien  foutre_

Il n'y a pas qu'en France qu'on dtruit les services publics et les acquis sociaux.
Plus a ira plus le service public sera mdiocre et plus ceux qui en ont les moyens utiliseront des services prives, ils mettront leur enfants dans des coles prives, ils iront dans des hpitaux privs, ils cotiseront dans un fond de pension prive, etc.
Le problme vient de la dette, il faut diminuer les dpenses de l'tat pour s'endetter moins vite. Malheureusement l'tat  un sens des priorits trange...

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Vous pensez  un policier qui se ferait tuer par des manifestants, mais ce qui provoquerait le plus de raction ce serait que des manifestants tuent un policier.


Du coup, c'est un policier tu par des manifestants, ou des manifestants qui tuent un policier ?  :8O:  ::roll::  ::mouarf:: 

C'est du Ryu dans le texte  ::ptdr::

----------


## Ryu2000

Je me suis plant, je pensais  la fin de la phrase en crivant le dbut, mais dans le contexte on comprend trs bien que benjani13 imagine des policiers qui s'en prennent  un manifestant.

----------


## Cincinnatus

> V
> Le problme vient de la dette, il faut diminuer les dpenses de l'tat pour s'endetter moins vite. Malheureusement l'tat  un sens des priorits trange...


Le problme vient des dirigeants. 
Quant  la dette de l'Etat, il faudrait cesser de *diminuer les recettes* publiques (CICE prennis en suppressions de cotisations, flat tax sur les revenus des capitaux, rduction de l'ISF, suppressions en tous genres des taxes locales, etc). Et songer  en remonter le niveau, par exemple en relevant les impts sur les socits, en rduisant les niches fiscales. Sans oublier de mettre enfin les moyens pour chasser les fraudeurs fiscaux et sociaux. Pas ceux qui ne savent pas remplir un dossier et font les journaux tl mais plutt ceux qui font appel  des cabinets d'avocats et aux paradis fiscaux.

----------


## MABROUKI

> Du coup, c'est un policier tu par des manifestants, ou des manifestants qui tuent un policier ? 
> 
> C'est du Ryu dans le texte


C'est  du "ryuisme"  thorie  de Mr RYU2000 fonde  la base sur de vieux
mythes humains  qui veulent que les Dieux exigent des sacrifices humains ,que du sang humain de  victimes INNOCENTES & PURES soit vers pour apaiser leur colre.
Rnove & modernise par Mr Ryu2000 sa thorie contemporaine soutient  que pour apaiser les Crises(dieux)  ,celles-ci  exigent des  sacrifices de gens modestes INNOCENTES ET PURES (manifestant,policier) ,le sang des lites tant impropre au sacrifice vu leurs corruptions & malfaisances rptes.
Allant trs loin dans cette pente,sa thorie soutient mme que les CRISES  rclameront des sacrifices  une chelle ingale ,par millions ,et que le temps de l'euthanasie soigneusement organise est arrive pour sauver ce qui restera de l'humanit ,s'il en reste dit-il.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Le problme vient des dirigeants.


Ouais parce qu'ils ont endett la nation petit  petit. Le budget de la France est dficitaire depuis des dcennies. La France a du emprunter aux banques et les taux sont parfois levs. Avant il y avait moyen d'emprunter  la banque de France et les taux n'taient pas trs lev.




> Quant  la dette de l'Etat, il faudrait cesser de *diminuer les recettes* publiques


Gnralement quand un impt baisse, une taxe augmente, en tout cas pour le peuple a fonctionne comme a. Peut-tre que les riches paient moins de taxes et dimpts qu'avant.




> ceux qui font appel  des cabinets d'avocats et aux paradis fiscaux.


a doit tre sympa d'avoir quelqu'un  qui refourguer sa paperasse.
Je n'ai jamais rempli de dclaration d'impt: l'aplomb dsarmant d'Isabelle Balkany au procs en appel du couple
C'est pnible les formulaires :
Thomas Thvenoud: Sa phobie administrative et le non-paiement de ses impts devant le tribunal mercredi




> ...


Tout ce que j'ai dis c'est que si un policier se faisait tuer a ferait plus de bruit que si c'tait un manifestant.
Si un membre des forces de l'ordre venait  mourir pendant une manifestation, le gouvernement pourrait tre encore plus violent contre les manifestants alors que si un manifestant meurt, on peut faire passer a pour un accident.

----------


## MABROUKI

> Tout ce que j'ai dis c'est que si un policier se faisait tuer a ferait plus de bruit que si c'tait un manifestant.
> Si un membre des forces de l'ordre venait  mourir pendant une manifestation, le gouvernement pourrait tre encore plus violent contre les manifestants alors que si un manifestant meurt, on peut faire passer a pour un accident.


Clairement tu soutiens que la mort  d'un "prtre" du systme (le policier en est un,le ministre tant le Grand Prtre) appelle plus de morts,de sacrifice humain.
En clair tu soutiens que la mort de gens du PEUPLE dans un manif, une protesta est fortuit,pur accident ,hasard & invitable, voire mme une loi de la nature.
Par contre si un ministre  prit dans un accident dhlico suite  un ouragan tropical imprvu en Papouasie lors d'une visite ministrielle,les "pleureuses" officielles sont convoques et les prtres des Invalides sont convoqus  
Tu es ingalable dans le byzantinisme de haute voltige.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Clairement tu soutiens que la mort


Ben c'est comme a que a se passe, quand un policier ou un militaire se fait tuer il y a parfois des obsques nationales avec tout le tintouin.
Le pouvoir pourrait utiliser la mort d'un policier pour justifier des choses terribles.
Tuer un policier en fonction c'est toujours plus grave que tuer un civil... Ce n'est pas moi qui fait les rgles.

Et sinon pour en revenir au LBD :
"Gilets jaunes" : un policier, souponn d'avoir gravement bless un manifestant avec un tir de LBD, mis en examen pour violences volontaires



> Contact par France 3 Nouvelle-Aquitaine, Olivier Bziade n'a pas cach sa surprise : "Vous me l'apprenez ! Je suis content que, enfin, la justice soit bonne. Il y a eu tellement de blessures par la police,  tort ou  raison... La justice franaise n'est pas si pourrie que a, je n'en reviens pas !" Pre de trois enfants, il tait rest quelques jours dans le coma, victime d'une hmorragie crbrale, et porte aujourd'hui encore d'importantes squelles. "*Maintenant, je fais tous les mois des crises d'pilepsie*", raconte le pre de famille. "J'ai un traitement  vie. J'ai fait un dossier MDPH pour tre reconnu ouvrier handicap", prcise-t-il  France 3.
> 
> *L'agent de police, toujours en fonction, "est extrmement affect par les consquences de ce tir"*, explique son avocat  l'AFP. "Jamais il n'a voulu faire de mal. Il reconnat son tir et sa responsabilit mais *il ne comprend pas comment il a pu toucher la tte. Il visait le torse"*, ajoute-t-il. Cet homme, "form et habilit" au maniement du LBD, est un "fonctionnaire exemplaire, remarquablement not", "pas un cowboy, pas un violent", prcise Laurent-Franck Linard. Selon lui, il est ncessaire de mener des expertises balistiques pour voir si le tir  la tte ne serait pas d  une "dfaillance du matriel", arme ou munition.


Les policiers ne devraient pas utiliser de LBD dans les manifestations, mais ce n'est pas eux qui dcident.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Les policiers ne devraient pas utiliser de LBD dans les manifestations


L, je suis d'accord avec toi.




> , mais ce n'est pas eux qui dcident.


Par contre, l, je ne le suis plus. Ce sont bien les policiers qui utilisent ces LBD personnes d'autres. Ils n'ont aucune raison de s'en servir, s'ils ne le veulent pas. Donc, certes, il y a une responsabilit au niveau des dcideurs qui ont choisi d'quiper les policiers de ces armes, mais la responsabilit finale de s'en servir dans les manifestations choie aux seuls policiers.

----------


## Ryu2000

> certes, il y a une responsabilit au niveau des dcideurs qui ont choisi d'quiper les policiers de ces armes


Ben ouais, la responsabilit vient principalement de l.




> mais la responsabilit finale de s'en servir dans les manifestations choie aux seuls policiers.


Parfois les policiers reoivent l'ordre de tirer, donc le problme c'est encore la hirarchie. T'es responsable de rien si tu ne fais que de suivre les ordres, tu fais ton job.

D'ailleurs je crois qu'il y a un grad qui a officiellement ragequit.
Le directeur gnral de la Police nationale ric Morvan part  la retraite
Peut-tre qu'il tait en dsaccord avec ses suprieurs. Il y a toujours des personnes plus haut dans la hirarchie pour venir te faire chier.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Parfois les policiers reoivent l'ordre de tirer, donc le problme c'est encore la hirarchie. T'es responsable de rien si tu ne fais que de suivre les ordres, tu fais ton job.


Dsol, mais je ne suis pas d'accord. Si ton chef te dis de te suicider, tu le fais ? 
Les policiers sont forms  l'utilisation des armes qu'ils reoivent. Quand un ordre va  l'encontre des prrogatives d'utilisation d'une arme, il est du devoir du policier de ne pas obir  cet ordre.
De plus, je ne pense pas que les ordres soient du genre "En joue ! Feu !", mais plutt "Vous pouvez utiliser vos LBD",  partir de ce moment, c'est le policier qui tire ou pas en fonction de la situation. Et donc, c'est sa responsabilit qui est en jeu et aucunement celle de ses chefs. C'est trop facile, je trouve, de dresponsabiliser les policiers.

----------


## benjani13

> T'es responsable de rien si tu ne fais que de suivre les ordres, tu fais ton job.


Srieusement, tu rflchie plus de 3 secondes quand tu crit des neries pareilles? C'est totalement faux.




> 1. L'article 28 de la loi du 13 juillet 1983 portant droits et obligations des fonctionnaires prcise :
>  Tout fonctionnaire, quel que soit son rang dans la hirarchie, est responsable de l'excution des tches qui lui sont confies. Il doit se conformer aux instructions de son suprieur hirarchique, sauf dans le cas o l'ordre donn est manifestement illgal et de nature  compromettre gravement un intrt public. Il n'est dgag d'aucune des responsabilits qui lui incombent par la responsabilit propre de ses subordonns. 
> 
> 2. L'article 122-4 alina 2 du Code pnal dispose que :  n'est pas pnalement responsable la personne qui accomplit un acte command par l'autorit lgitime sauf si c'est cet acte est manifestement illgal  vise l'hypothse o un suprieur hirarchique donne l'ordre  son subordonn de commettre une infraction.


source: https://www.cap-concours.fr/administ...ux-dosadm11003




> De plus, je ne pense pas que les ordres soient du genre "En joue ! Feu !", mais plutt "Vous pouvez utiliser vos LBD",  partir de ce moment, c'est le policier qui tire ou pas en fonction de la situation. Et donc, c'est sa responsabilit qui est en jeu et aucunement celle de ses chefs. C'est trop facile, je trouve, de dresponsabiliser les policiers.


Exact. Mais j'ai beau rpter  Ryu que si la charge, justifie ou non, est ordonne par la hirarchie, le choix de fracasser une nana sur le passage est de la responsabilit totale du policier, il ne veut pas le comprendre. Et si la charge elle mme n'tait pas justifi la hirarchie et le policier sont coupables. Si la charge n'est pas justifie, que le policer se contente de gestes appropris et que malheureusement un bless est dplor seule la hirarchie est coupable. Si la charge est justifie, que les gestes techniques sont appropris, et qu'un bless est dplor, l a peut tre juste la faute  pas de chance et personne n'est coupable. Et tu rajouteras toutes les nuances entre ces quatre cas. La ralit est complexe, c'est pas du binaire. C'est si compliquer  comprendre?

----------


## Phiphi41

> Les policiers ne devraient pas utiliser de LBD dans les manifestations, mais ce n'est pas eux qui dcident.


Et les manifestants ne devraient pas :

Lancer de pav,
Lancer des barrires,
Lancer des cocktails molotov,
Lancer des bouteilles d'acides,
Lancer les bouteilles en verres qui l'on trouve dans les conteneurs de recyclage,
etc ....

Vous me faites bien rigoler, pour vous la violence ne vient que d'un cot, des membres des forces de l'ordre ont t blesses par des jets de projectiles, et vu leur protection, je me doute bien que ce ne sont pas des fleurs.

Ils n'ont pas signs pour s'en prendre plein la tte mais pour faire respecter la loi.

----------


## benjani13

Aprs la police, la justice. Nicolle Beloubet tait en visite au palais de justice de Caen. Au moment d'entamer un discours devant des officiels et des avocats, les avocats jettent symboliquement leur robe au pied de la ministre.
Symbole fort d'un gouvernement qui n'a plus de prise nulle part.
Vido sur twitter : https://mobile.twitter.com/OuestFran...74043800858625

----------


## MABROUKI

> Exact. Mais j'ai beau rpter  Ryu que si la charge, justifie ou non, est ordonne par la hirarchie, le choix de fracasser une nana sur le passage est de la responsabilit totale du policier, il ne veut pas le comprendre. Et si la charge elle mme n'tait pas justifi la hirarchie et le policier sont coupables. Si la charge n'est pas justifie, que le policer se contente de gestes appropris et que malheureusement un bless est dplor seule la hirarchie est coupable.


Ryu2000 oublie ou feint manifestement de ne pas comprendre que la loi dpend de la personne qui l'applique,qu'elle n'est pas absolue.
S'il est pris  en pleine contravention,grillant un feu rouge , par un policier ,homme de bon cur ,celui-ci  feindra de ne pas avoir vu l'infraction.
Mais  si  son clignotant gauche n'est pas visible a cause de la poussire ou de la boue ,et que le policier qui larrte est un homme au cur "noir" ,il copera d'une amende  disproportionne et s'il proteste il  est conduit au plus proche commissariat pour outrage  un fonctionnaire dans l'exercice   de ses fonctions

----------


## benjani13

> Et les manifestants ne devraient pas :
> 
> Lancer de pav,
> Lancer des barrires,
> Lancer des cocktails molotov,
> Lancer des bouteilles d'acides,
> Lancer les bouteilles en verres qui l'on trouve dans les conteneurs de recyclage,
> etc ....
> 
> ...


C'est toujours drle quand les pseudo chantres du respect rpublicain et de la dmocratie nous explique que c'est normale que la police se fasse justice elle mme, et de plus qu'en fait la loi du Talion c'est trs bien. Oeil pour oeil les dents dans l'oeil, comme dirait l'autre (je crois que c'etait Bruno Salomon)

Y a pas un truc qui cogite? Une petite dissonance cognitive, ou juste de l'hypocrisie ?

Est-ce qu'il faut que je refasse mon exemple (qui tait chiant  taper), pour expliquer qu'un manifestant peut tre coupable ou non independemment qu'un policier peut tre coupable ou non? Ou vous voyez o je veut en venir, de nouveau, sur le fait que les situations sont complexes et uniques, et que a demande un peu plus de nuance?

Sinon si c'est pour rester dans des discours binaire du type sale flic vs sales policiers (ou sales flic vs sales hierarchie) conomisez votre clavier.

----------


## fredoche

> La violence policires vient principalement des ordres de la hirarchie, il existe des policiers violents qui ptent des cbles mais c'est ngligeable, le problme c'est la hirarchie.


Tu sais que cette logique que tu dfends, et je suis dsol de faire cette comparaison, mais cette logique n'a jamais tenu pour les procs des criminels de guerre nazi impliqus dans toutes les oprations et  un quelconque niveau de hirarchie, pour la Shoah. Et franchement heureusement.

J'ai pas encore lu le reste des discussions aprs ce message, mais je pense que d'autres te reprennent sur ce point.

Parce que sinon en fin de compte il ne reste que un ou quelques responsables, tous les autres, acteurs de ces actes, ralisant l'action nocive, violente, criminelle, en sont ddouans.

Seulement a ne peut pas marcher comme a.
Pour l'instant a tient.

Mais nous sommes 70 millions d'individus, honntes, citoyens, et dous de mmoire. Tout se paie un jour, tout.

Et quand le flic se transforme en criminel, tortionnaire, qu'il se retranche derrire sa hirarchie ne le protgera pas ternellement. Ou la France renonce  l'tat de droit de manire dfinitive et irrvocable.

Sauf que non

----------


## fredoche

> Tu n'es pas oblig d'tre dans les premiers rangs. L'important c'est de participer, c'est le nombre qui compte.


Il faut reconnaitre qu'il y a une logique de taper dans le tas et n'importe o, et pas seulement en tte de cortge.

Les nassages sans issue en sont un parfait exemple. De toute faon les exemples foisonnent dsormais

La logique est de type "terroriste", faire peur, "ne venez pas", "rentrez chez vous", "regardez bien ce que vous risquez  vous opposer  nous"

car malgr les commentaires  sens unique clbrant le maintien de l'ordre face  des speudos meutiers, les messages subliminaux, sous-jacents, sont tous de cet ordre




> ils en ont plus rien  foutre du btail que nous sommes.


C'est probablement vrai.
Mais mme les animaux de btail peuvent se rebeller, peuvent tre trs dangereux. Un leveur de btail le sait pertinemment. Les gardiens de troupeaux sont des plus en plus arms




> Au Chili, on a vu a immdiatement aprs le dbut des troubles, dans la mme journe. Un paquet de gens emmens plus loin, allongs sur le ventre, puis fums dans la nuque. Le Chili est une dmocratie. La France aussi.
> 
> (et je n'ai aucune ide de comment conclure cette intervention aussi exacte qu'inutile)


Non pas inutile, tu sais. Triste  pleurer
Rageant parce que je n'ai pas envie de ce monde l maintenant et plus tard, et nulle part sur cette plante.

Mais ce mot *dmocratie* n'a plus de sens de toute faon, c'est un paravent pour dirigeant




> Le problme vient de la dette, il faut diminuer les dpenses de l'tat pour s'endetter moins vite. Malheureusement l'tat  un sens des priorits trange...


Le problme c'est (peut-tre ?) des gens comme toi qui se contente dnonner les mmes mantras pour s'en convaincre jour aprs jour, comme des formules magiques, de manire aveugle.

Mais peut-tre un jour utiliseras-tu toute cette activit crbrale  bon escient ?
J'y crois, je le souhaite pour toi. C'est mon voeu te concernant pour cette nouvelle anne.




> Ryu2000 oublie ou feint manifestement de ne pas comprendre que la loi dpend de la personne qui l'applique,qu'elle n'est pas absolue.
> S'il est pris  en pleine contravention, grillant un feu rouge , par un policier ,homme de bon cur ,celui-ci  feindra de ne pas avoir vu l'infraction.
> Mais  si  son clignotant gauche n'est pas visible a cause de la poussire ou de la boue ,et que le policier qui larrte est un homme au cur "noir" ,il copera d'une amende  disproportionne et s'il proteste il  est conduit au plus proche commissariat pour outrage  un fonctionnaire dans l'exercice   de ses fonctions


Oui
En France cette 2e option est devenue "frquente"

----------


## xXxNeWgEnErAtIoN

Bon,

on va mettre les choses au clair, ce qu'il s'est pass est un accident.

Quand des policiers t'interpellent tu texcutes et tu poses pas de question, c'est la base. Ils se sont pas mis  3-4 dessus par magie hein.

Mettez-vous  la place d'un policier qui interpelle quelqu'un qui ne veut pas cooprer :

tu sais pas qui tu as en face de toi.
tu sais pas si la personne est dangereuse.
tu sais pas pourquoi elle ne veut pas cooprer, elle a peut tre quelque chose  cacher, elle est peut tre arme.

Donc si la personne ne coopre pas il faut la neutraliser, pour :

se mettre en scurit.
mettre en scurit la personne.
mettre en scurit les autres personnes prsentes sur place, ils interviennent rarement en plus dsert.

Aprs des accidents peuvent arriver, c'est malheureux mais c'est comme a. Il y a peut tre faute des policiers, mais la premire faute est que la personne interpelle n'a pas coopr.

----------


## Phiphi41

> C'est toujours drle quand les pseudo chantres du respect rpublicain et de la dmocratie nous explique que c'est normale que la police se fasse justice elle mme, et de plus qu'en fait la loi du Talion c'est trs bien. Oeil pour oeil les dents dans l'oeil, comme dirait l'autre (je crois que c'etait Bruno Salomon)


Je n'ai jamais dit cela, j'ai voqu des faits, c'est tout.

----------


## ABCIWEB

> Aprs des accidents peuvent arriver, c'est malheureux mais c'est comme a. Il y a peut tre faute des policiers, mais la premire faute est que la personne interpelle n'a pas coopr.


Roh, rflexion niveau maternelle cour de rcration: c'est lui qu' commenc, nanani et nananre...

*On s'en fou de savoir qui a commis la premire faute*. 

Il s'agit de savoir si la rponse tait proportionne, si elle tait lgitime, si cette violence tait indispensable. Si non c'est que le blanc seing accord aux policiers pour taper sans mnagement sur les manifestants, ce qui est dj contraire  un tat de droit, les incite maintenant  se comporter comme des dgnrs en dehors de tout contrle et du respect des lois. Et c'est autrement plus grave que de savoir qui a commis la premire faute, car cela confirme si besoin, que nous somme dsormais dans un tat policier avec un rgime qui ne tient que par la terreur.

Quand je lis que certains jeunes critiquent les boomers en leur reprochant le monde qu'ils leur ont laiss, a me fait bien rire. Les mmes soutiennent aujourd'hui des techniques de gouvernance fascistes, d'autres pensent qu'on ne peut rien reprocher  quelqu'un qui fait son travail, quoi qu'il fasse, ou encore qu'on a le droit de tuer quelqu'un simplement parce qu'il ne s'est pas comporter tout  fait comme il faut. Imaginez un peu les gnrations futures lire ce genre d'affirmations... qu'en penseront-ils ? Pas certain que ce soit les boomers qu'ils accusent en premier.

----------


## xXxNeWgEnErAtIoN

> Roh, rflexion niveau maternelle cour de rcration: c'est lui qu' commenc, nanani et nananre...
> 
> *On s'en fou de savoir qui a commis la premire faute*. 
> 
> Il s'agit de savoir si la rponse tait proportionne, si elle tait lgitime, si cette violence tait indispensable. Si non c'est que le blanc seing accord aux policiers pour taper sans mnagement sur les manifestants, ce qui est dj contraire  un tat de droit, les incite maintenant  se comporter comme des dgnrs en dehors de tout contrle et du respect des lois. Et c'est autrement plus grave que de savoir qui a commis la premire faute, car cela confirme si besoin, que nous somme dsormais dans un tat policier avec un rgime qui ne tient que par la terreur.
> 
> Quand je lis que certains jeunes critiquent les boomers en leur reprochant le monde qu'ils leur ont laiss, a me fait bien rire. Les mmes soutiennent aujourd'hui des techniques de gouvernance fascistes, d'autres pensent qu'on ne peut rien reprocher  quelqu'un qui fait son travail, quoi qu'il fasse, ou encore qu'on a le droit de tuer quelqu'un simplement parce qu'il ne s'est pas comporter tout  fait comme il faut. Imaginez un peu les gnrations futures lire ce genre d'affirmations... qu'en penseront-ils ? Pas certain que ce soit les boomers qu'ils accusent en premier.



C'est pas une question de gnration, tu n'as pas  rsister aux forces de l'ordre c'est tout. Aprs t'as tes avocats pour te dfendre, en intervention tu coutes, tu ranges tes opinions politiques et tu fais ce qu'ils te disent de faire.

Fait arrter de comparer la France avec une dictature, tu serais dj en taule si c'tait le cas, donc la mauvaise fois de gauche, non merci.

Si tu veux maitriser quelqu'un tu fais comment ? Tu lui demandes gentillement et si il ne veut pas tu le laisses partir ? C'est a ta vision des forces de l'ordre ?

Si il s'tait juste laiss faire, ils ne se seraient pas mis  3-4 dessus, a n'excuse pas la probable faute des policiers mais encore une fois il n'a pas coopr donc ils ont t oblig de le neutraliser.

Aprs tu parles des manifestants injustement frapps/blesss, vaste blague encore une fois, alors je ne nie pas qu'il y a sans doute eu des drapages, mais encore une fois, des DEUX cts. De plus si les flics chargent c'est que t'es pas au bon endroit et c'est qu'il y a eu des sommations. 

Si tu restes face  un troupeau de chevaux qui arrivent au galop il va se passer quoi  ton avis ? Fin je sais bien que les manifestants sont nvross mais  ce point ? C'est quand mme incroyable.

----------


## bombseb

Oui il n'a pas coopr, c'est donc normal de le tuer  ::roll::

----------


## xXxNeWgEnErAtIoN

J'ai pas dit a. J'ai dit qu'il tait normal de le neutraliser.

----------


## Phiphi41

> Oui il n'a pas coopr, c'est donc normal de le tuer


A te lire, c'est volontaire, c'est vraiment n'importe quoi.

----------


## xXxNeWgEnErAtIoN

> A te lire, c'est volontaire, c'est vraiment n'importe quoi.


De toute faon les anarchistes trouvent tout et n'importe quoi pour cracher sur les forces de l'ordre, impossible de discuter calmement avec un raisonnement clair avec ces personnes l.

----------


## Gunny

Les syndicats de policiers dont tout  fait capables de se mobiliser quand ils le veulent, donc de toute faon ce dbat est n'en est pas un. Si les policiers taient vritablement outrs par le fait d'utiliser une arme aussi brutale et inadapte, il serait trivial pour eux de la faire retirer quand on voit  quelle vitesse le gouvernement se plie  chaque fois qu'ils froncent les sourcils. Donc, soit leurs excuses sont bidons et ils utilisent donc sciemment les LBD comme des barbares, soit leurs excuses sont vraies et a n'a pas l'air de les dranger plus que a. On est tout simplement dans l'hypocrisie l.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Si ton chef te dis de te suicider, tu le fais ?


Ben dans ce qui est arme, police, gendarmerie, presque. Pour eux la chane de hirarchie c'est sacr.
Je suis ingnieur de dveloppement donc je peux envoyer chier mes chefs si a me dit... C'est a qu'est bien quand on est pas dans la police ou l'arme  ::P: 




> Quand un ordre va  l'encontre des prrogatives d'utilisation d'une arme, il est du devoir du policier de ne pas obir  cet ordre.


a ne plait pas  tous les policiers, mais il faut bien pouvoir se dfendre.
 On fait avec ce quon a ... Au sein de la police aussi, le LBD ne fait pas l'unanimit



> Si tous les policiers insistent sur la ncessit dtre dot dune arme intermdiaire lors des manifestations, *certains ont de plus en plus de rticence  lutiliser*


Il y a une infime minorit des policiers qui vont tre trop agressif, il y a un coup de matraque qui a t donn  l'arrire du crane de quelquun, il y a eu beaucoup d'accidents, des policiers visaient  le torse et la tte a t touch.
Mais globalement les policiers ne sont pas des mchants qui veulent blesser les manifestants, si ils ne bossaient pas ils seraient probablement parmi les manifestants, les policiers font galement parti du peuple.
On se concentre trop sur les bavures et pas assez sur la globalit. Ok il y a des policiers trop agressifs, mais a ne reprsente pas un gros pourcentage de l'effectif total.

Dans les manifestations les policiers n'ont pas une vue globale de la situation, ils font ce qu'on leur dit de faire, donc les problmes viennent principalement de ceux qui les dirigent  distance.
Les donneurs d'ordre sont plus responsable que les excutants.




> Et les manifestants ne devraient pas :
> Lancer de pav,


Les manifestants deviennent agressive aprs avoir t pouss  bout.
Toute la journe ils sont dans les gaz lacrymogne, l'aprs midi les policiers commencent  les charger et  leur tirer dessus et c'est  ce moment l que les manifestants rpondent et que BFM commence  filmer.

Et sinon il y a les black bloc et les antifas qui sont l pour casser et foutre la merde, ce sont les idiots utiles du systme, les policiers ne reoivent jamais l'ordre de les bloquer.
Les manifestants se font fouiller, on leur enlve leur lunettes, leur masque, etc, en parallles les policiers laissent passer les casseurs mme quand ils se promnent avec des battes de baseball.




> cette logique n'a jamais tenu pour les procs des criminels de guerre nazi impliqus dans toutes les oprations et  un quelconque niveau de hirarchie, pour la Shoah.


D'aprs les rgles des dbats, t'as perdu, c'est l'invocation du point godwin et c'est liminatoire.
Il y a plein d'exemples de gens qui ont travaill pour les nazis et qui ont t recycl aprs (plein de scientifique allemands ont boss pour la CIA aprs la seconde guerre mondiale), mais surtout : *Walter Hallstein*.
Donc voil c'est possible d'tre dans l'quipe perdante et s'en sortir quand mme.




> Le problme c'est (peut-tre ?) des gens comme toi qui se contente dnonner les mmes mantras pour s'en convaincre jour aprs jour, comme des formules magiques, de manire aveugle.


Je ne suis qu'un citoyen franais, je n'ai donc aucun pouvoir.
Peu importe ce que je pense a ne change rien, je suis tout seul et je n'ai pas de visibilit, donc peu importe ce que je dis, a n'a aucune consquence.
Je ne crois pas au rve "vous pouvez crer votre parti politique et tre lu si votre programme plait  la masse", c'est compltement utopique, c'est toujours la mme quipe au pouvoir en ralit. Je vais quand mme voter pour des partis qui font 1%, parce qu'il ne faut pas dconner non plus.

Officiellement on dtruit les services publics parce qu'il y a une histoire de rgle de l'UE qui fait que les dficits publics sont plafonns  3% du PIB.
L'tat des coles, des hpitaux, des urgences, de la SNCF, se dgradent. Les gens au chmage ou en retraite toucheront moins d'argent.

a fait des dcennies que le budget de l'tat est dficitaire et qu'il doit s'endetter auprs des banques, les intrts de la dette reprsentent la plus grosse partie de la dette.
L'tat devrait rduire son train de vie, mais ne pas dtruire les hpitaux, la SNCF et les retraites.

----------


## David_g

> De toute faon les anarchistes trouvent tout et n'importe quoi pour cracher sur les forces de l'ordre, impossible de discuter calmement avec un raisonnement clair avec ces personnes l.


Autant je pouvais te suivre sur le fait de "immobiliser la personne", autant l tu dis n'importe quoi.

----------


## halaster08

> Quand je lis que certains jeunes critiquent les boomers en leur reprochant le monde qu'ils leur ont laiss, a me fait bien rire. Les mmes soutiennent aujourd'hui des techniques de gouvernance fascistes, d'autres pensent qu'on ne peut rien reprocher  quelqu'un qui fait son travail, quoi qu'il fasse, ou encore qu'on a le droit de tuer quelqu'un simplement parce qu'il ne s'est pas comporter tout  fait comme il faut. Imaginez un peu les gnrations futures lire ce genre d'affirmations... qu'en penseront-ils ? Pas certain que ce soit les boomers qu'ils accusent en premier.


Merci de ne pas faire une gnralit des quelques cas pathologique qui hantent ce forum.
Que ce soit dans mon cercle d'amis ou de collgue de travail, je n'en ai pas beaucoup voire aucun qui cautionne tout ce que tu dnonce.
Et quand bien mme, quand on voit tous le matraquage mdiatique pour victimiser les policiers et faire passer les manifestants mme pacifiste pour des terroristes, est-ce vraiment  ceux qui tombent dans le pige de cette propagande qu'il faut faire des reproches ?

----------


## David_g

> Ben dans ce qui est arme, police, gendarmerie, presque. Pour eux la chane de hirarchie c'est sacr.
> Je suis ingnieur de dveloppement donc je peux envoyer chier mes chefs si a me dit... C'est a qu'est bien quand on est pas dans la police ou l'arme


Du coup si c'est sacr pour eux, pourquoi est ce qu'il n'y a qu'une infime partie de problme concernant la gendarmerie mobile ?
Au passage, tu ne peux pas plus envoyer chier tes chefs qu'eux (Les consquences sont seulement diffrentes mais la loi est claire dans les deux cas).




> Les manifestants deviennent agressive aprs avoir t pouss  bout.
> Toute la journe ils sont dans les gaz lacrymogne, l'aprs midi les policiers commencent  les charger et  leur tirer dessus et c'est  ce moment l que les manifestants rpondent et que BFM commence  filmer.
> 
> Et sinon il y a les black bloc et les antifas qui sont l pour casser et foutre la merde, ce sont les idiots utiles du systme, les policiers ne reoivent jamais l'ordre de les bloquer.
> Les manifestants se font fouiller, on leur enlve leur lunettes, leur masque, etc, en parallles les policiers laissent passer les casseurs mme quand ils se promnent avec des battes de baseball.


Je doute que tu ais vcu beaucoup de manifestation (que tu pourrais vivre sans mme faire grve par ailleurs) donc vites d'analyser ce qu'il s'y passe (surtout que tu dis qu'il ne faut pas faire confiance au rseaux sociaux et aux mdias)




> Je ne suis qu'un citoyen franais, je n'ai donc aucun pouvoir.
> Peu importe ce que je pense a ne change rien, je suis tout seul et je n'ai pas de visibilit, donc peu importe ce que je dis, a n'a aucune consquence.


Tu commentes sur un sujet qui montre que non tu n'es pas tout seul, et que oui, les mouvements de foules ont dj eu des consquences. 
Parler d'tre tout seul en commentant un grand mouvement de grve et de manifestation, c'est assez fou.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Du coup si c'est sacr pour eux, pourquoi est ce qu'il n'y a qu'une infime partie de problme concernant la gendarmerie mobile ?


Hein ?
L il y a 2 choses qui n'ont rien  voir, d'un ct il y a les policiers qui suivent les ordres car c'est leur job et de l'autre il y a des agents qui craquent et qui font un excs abusif de la force. Les manifestants ne sont pas toujours sympa avec les policiers, ils ne sont pas toujours en train de chanter "la police avec nous !  ::D: " parfois il y a des manifestants qui hurlent de la merde dans les oreilles des policiers et il faut un contrle de soi surhumain pour ne pas ragir. Se faire insulter et crier dessus pendant des heures a doit tre psychologiquement fatiguant, je n'ai jamais essay, mais je pense que a me stresserait assez vite.




> Au passage, tu ne peux pas plus envoyer chier tes chefs qu'eux


En dehors de l'arme et de la police la chane de hirarchie est beaucoup moins sacr.
Un peu comme les employs de Google qui se plaignent de leur entreprise. Dans l'arme tu ne remets jamais en cause ce qui vient d'en haut, tu n'es pas l pour rflchir.




> Je doute que tu ais vcu beaucoup de manifestation


D'une part t'en sais rien, et d'une autre part, ce sont des choses qu'on peut retrouver dans les vidos "le mdia pour tous", les manifestants trouvent que c'est le meilleur mdia au niveau du traitement mdiatique du mouvement des gilets jaunes.
On voit la stratgie qui consiste  pousser les manifestants  bout en esprant une raction violente  plusieurs reprises. Dans une vido on voit mme les mdias post sur un toit juste  l'endroit o les policiers vont pousser les manifestants, pour ensuite pouvoir filmer la rponse. Par contre c'est quasi impossible  retrouver il y a trop de vidos.




> Tu commentes sur un sujet qui montre que non tu n'es pas tout seul


Je peux dire n'importe quoi a ne changera jamais rien, c'est a qu'il faut retenir. Je n'ai pas de pouvoir. La dmocratie est une illusion.
On peut parler de rejoindre les grvistes, l'union fait la force, tout a, mais ce n'est pas de a dont je parlais.




> les mouvements de foules ont dj eu des consquences.


Les rvolutions ont lieu quand la police ou l'arme se met du ct du peuple.
On a gagn des acquis sociaux grce  la grve gnrale. Aujourd'hui certains se battent pour essayer de prserver un peu de ces acquis sociaux et c'est trs bien. Merci  ceux qui se sacrifient en essayant de prserver des droits.

----------


## Gunny

Affaire Cdric Chouviat:  Cette tragdie ne serait pas arrive s'il avait rang son tlphone , affirme l'avocat des policiers




> Cette affaire, cest une pouvantable tragdie pour la famille Chouviat , mais galement  pour les quatre fonctionnaires , a ajout lavocat


Non seulement c'est de sa faute s'il s'est fait assassiner par la police, c'est lui le criminel pour avoir rendu les gentils policiers tristes.

----------


## el_slapper

> Affaire Cdric Chouviat:  Cette tragdie ne serait pas arrive s'il avait rang son tlphone , affirme l'avocat des policiers
> 
> 
> 
> Non seulement c'est de sa faute s'il s'est fait assassiner par la police, c'est lui le criminel pour avoir rendu les gentils policiers tristes.


conclusion : son trpas justifie _ posteriori_ l'usage qu'il a fait de son tlphone pour immortaliser la scne et  tmoigner des violences policires.

----------


## Ryu2000

> mais galement  pour les quatre fonctionnaires , a ajout lavocat


En mme temps c'est le boulot de l'avocat... Forcment qu'il allait dire quelque chose comme a ! C'est important dans sa stratgie de convaincre que les policiers sont traumatiss par cet incident. Montrer des remords a peut diminuer la condamnation.
Ce n'est pas marrant non plus le job d'avocat. Il faut pouvoir dfendre n'importe qui et n'importe quoi.

----------


## xXxNeWgEnErAtIoN

https://www.lci.fr/police/la-mort-de...s-2142286.html

Voila il a rsist c'est bien ce que je disais. Encore une polmique non fonde.

----------


## Phiphi41

> Non seulement c'est de sa faute s'il s'est fait assassiner par la police,


Tu y vas pas un peu loin avec le mot assassiner ...

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Tu y vas pas un peu loin avec le mot assassiner ...


Pourquoi ? 

Et voil une autre affaire qui donne confiance dans la police ! https://www.lci.fr/police/rennes-deu...e-2142300.html


Bon, je suppose qu'il n'ont pas obtempr non plus. Et, puis, ils taient sur des passages protgs, si c'est pas de la provocation ...  ::aie::

----------


## Ryu2000

> Pourquoi ?


Une des dfinitions du mot "assassiner" est : commettre un homicide avec prmditation.
L ce n'tait pas prmdit. Vraisemblablement un motard ne respectait pas les rgles et provoquait les policiers, il a refus d'obtemprer, il a rsist, les policiers n'arrivaient pas  le matriser et il est mort accidentellement (fracture du larynx).
Si il avait respect le code de la route, si il n'avait pas cherch la merde, si avait accept de se conduire normalement, il n'aurait pas eu de problme. Au bout d'un moment il faut arrter de mpriser les policiers et faire ce qu'ils te demandent.

----------


## Invit

> Si il avait respect le code de la route, si il n'avait pas cherch la merde, si avait accept de se conduire normalement, il n'aurait pas eu de problme. Au bout d'un moment il faut arrter de mpriser les policiers et faire ce qu'ils te demandent.


Tu peux remplacer le mot "policiers" par le mot "mamans", a ne change rien. C'est une affirmation qui ne sert  rien. Elle ne justifie en aucun cas le meurtre (puisqu'il semble qu'effectivement ce soit le terme le plus appropri  la situation), et elle n'enlvera jamais le libre arbitre aux tres humains, quels que soient le nombre de fois o tu la rpteras et la conviction que tu y mettras.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Tu peux remplacer le mot "policiers" par le mot "mamans", a ne change rien.


Il faut respecter les figures d'autorit, on peut pas tre en crise d'adolescence toute sa vie. C'est simple de comprendre que d'insulter et provoquer des policiers ce n'est jamais un bon plan.
Ce ne sont pas des paillassons les mecs, au bout d'un moment ils en ont marre de se faire marcher dessus. (mme si ils se font dcor quand ils se laissent faire : Le policier hros de la voiture incendie  Paris dcor par Cazeneuve)




> Elle ne justifie en aucun cas le meurtre


Le terme appropri est "bavure", il s'agit d'un accident.




> elle n'enlvera jamais le libre arbitre aux tres humains


Il a fait n'importe quoi, maintenant il est mort, pas de bol, c'tait un peu de la merde son libre arbitre...

Je pense que cette article c'est celui qui charge le plus la police :
Cdric Chouviat, mort aprs un contrle de police : lautopsie qui interpelle



> Vendredi 3 janvier, Cdric Chouviat, livreur de profession, circule  scooter  proximit de la tour Eiffel quand il est contrl peu avant 10 heures par une patrouille de quatre policiers (trois hommes et une femme). *Il semble d'abord faire l'objet d'une banale verbalisation pour utilisation d'un tlphone en roulant.*
> 
> Mais ce pre de cinq enfants, Parisien de naissance, ne veut pas en rester l. Selon des vidos filmes par des automobilistes et diffuses ce mardi par les avocats de sa famille, *il se rapproche des policiers, casque sur la tte, tlphone  la main.* Cherche-t-il  les filmer ? *L'homme est vhment et provocateur*, selon les policiers qui lui font face.  Vous tes des clowns, des guignols. Vous tes la rise de tout Paris, vous n'avez que a  faire, gratter les gens  aurait-il dit selon des propos retranscrits dans le rapport d'intervention des policiers, rdig le jour mme.
> 
> Cdric Chouviat, 42 ans, *fait alors l'objet d'une interpellation pour outrage*. Les gardiens de la paix lui menottent le bras gauche *mais ne parviennent pas  lui entraver le bras droit.*
> 
> Que se passe-t-il dans les secondes suivantes ? Selon le rapport d'intervention, *Cdric Chouviat recule et trbuche*.  Nous entranant dans sa chute, il tombe sur un gardien de la paix, lui occasionnant de vives douleurs aux deux genoux, est-il crit dans ce rapport. Le gardien de la paix l'a fait pivoter l'amenant  plat ventre, les gardiens de la paix lui passent difficilement les menottes, place l'individu sur le ct, en lui demandant de s'asseoir. C'est l que l'on constate qu'il a le visage tout bleu, et qu'on lui retire le casque. 
> 
> Cdric Chouviat vient de subir une asphyxie pulmonaire,  l'origine d'un arrt cardiaque. Secouru par les pompiers et transport aux urgences, il est ensuite plac sous respiration artificielle. Son dcs sera constat le dimanche  3h30 du matin.


Le gars ne s'est ma comport et a a provoqu un accident.
Il aurait pu :
- ne pas tlphoner en conduisant un scooter
- ne pas faire d'outrage  agent
- laisser les policiers lui mettre les menottes
Il a enchan 3 mauvaises dcisions.

====
Edit :
Grve du 9 janvier :  Si nous faisons les moutons, nous serons tondus !  Jean-Luc Mlenchon appelle  la grve gnrale



> On ne peut pas laisser seuls en premire ligne les cheminots, les chimistes et les lectriciens, a-t-il poursuivi. Il faut que les (autres) professions entrent dans le combat. Maintenant, jai envie de vous dire "les amis, la grve par procuration cest bon ! A un moment, la grve, faut la faire soi-mme" .  Si nous ne rsistons pas, si nous faisons les moutons, nous serons tondus , a-t-il ajout, intimant les Franais   se joindre en amiti et en fraternit  au mouvement en contribuant aux caisses de grve.

----------


## Marco46

> Affaire Cdric Chouviat:  Cette tragdie ne serait pas arrive s'il avait rang son tlphone , affirme l'avocat des policiers


J'ai pens  a immdiatement :




Il faut bien rigoler un peu tellement c'est pathtique ...

----------


## benjani13

> Il faut respecter les figures d'autorit, on peut pas tre en crise d'adolescence toute sa vie. C'est simple de comprendre que d'insulter et provoquer des policiers ce n'est jamais un bon plan.
> Ce ne sont pas des paillassons les mecs, au bout d'un moment ils en ont marre de se faire marcher dessus. (mme si ils se font dcor quand ils se laissent faire : Le policier hros de la voiture incendie  Paris dcor par Cazeneuve)


Moi si un client me pousse  bout et que je lui colle un pain bha je me fais virer. Pourquoi pas les flics? C'est toujours tonnant ces raisonnements. J'aimerai bien qu'on me trouve un rglement qui dit qu'un policier doit respecter les rgles et usages sauf si il est  bout de nerf. J'ai toujours pas trouv en tout cas.




> Le gars ne s'est ma comport et a a provoqu un accident.
> Il aurait pu :
> - ne pas tlphoner en conduisant un scooter
> - ne pas faire d'outrage  agent
> - laisser les policiers lui mettre les menottes
> Il a enchan 3 mauvaises dcisions.


Elle serait pas sorti en jupe elle aurait pas t viole, il avait qu' pas se ballader en fort en priode de chasse, etc, etc. Bref, il avait qu' pas naitre il si il voulait pas mourrir.

Bref, on est le 9 janvier et j'en peut dj plus de toi Ryu, tu retournes dans ma liste d'ignors. Ne prend pas la peine de rpondre je ne lirais pas.

----------


## fredinkan

> Elle serait pas sorti en jupe elle aurait pas t viole, il avait qu' pas se ballader en fort en priode de chasse, etc, etc. Bref, il avait qu' pas naitre il si il voulait pas mourrir.


Est-ce que tu te rends compte de la comparaison que tu fais ?
J'aurai presque envie de dmonter ta contre-argumentation en arrivant  un point godwin mais a serait trop facile...

"tlphoner en conduisant un scooter" -> est interdit par la loi et sanctionn
"faire d'outrage  agent" -> est interdit par la loi et sanctionn
"empcher les agents lui mettre les menottes" -> est interdit par la loi et sanctionn

Maintenant "sortir en jupe" n'est pas interdit de mme que se ballader en foret en priode de chasse. C'est, au pire, dangereux
"Etre 'dangereux' " est incomparable avec "Etre interdit"... Si tu ne vois pas la nuance, retourne vite  l'cole...

----------


## Jon Shannow

> "tlphoner en conduisant un scooter" -> est interdit par la loi et sanctionn
> "faire d'outrage  agent" -> est interdit par la loi et sanctionn
> "empcher les agents lui mettre les menottes" -> est interdit par la loi et sanctionn


Mais, je ne savais pas que la sanction immdiate, et sans jugement tait la peine de mort applique d'office par les policiers. Dj que, navement, je pensais que la peine de mort tait abolie en France...  ::weird::

----------


## Phiphi41

> Mais, je ne savais pas que la sanction immdiate, et sans jugement tait la peine de mort applique d'office par les policiers. Dj que, navement, je pensais que la peine de mort tait abolie en France...


Mais c'est vraiment du grand n'importe quoi, en te lisant on croit qu'ils voulaient l'assassiner.

Et tu dis quoi du manifestant qui s'est pris un pav sur la tte hier lanc par un autre manifestant et destin au forces de l'ordre ? Un malheureux accident ou une tentative d'homicide rat.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Moi si un client me pousse  bout et que je lui colle un pain bha je me fais virer. Pourquoi pas les flics?


Dj on ne doit pas pousser  bout un policier, on doit cooprer et ne pas rsister. Comme a il n'a pas raison de te mettre un pain.
Aprs si un policier fait un usage abusif de la force il y a moyen de porter plainte et il sera condamn.




> Elle serait pas sorti en jupe elle aurait pas t viole


Aucun rapport.
Sortir en jupe c'est une pratique normale, c'est dans le protocole, c'est quelque chose que les femmes peuvent faire lgalement.

Tlphoner en conduisant un scooter c'est illgal.
Insulter des reprsentants de la loi c'est illgal.
Rsister  une interpellation c'est illgal.
Si il n'avait pas cherch la merde il n'y aurait pas eu d'accident.
Les policiers n'ont pas cherch  le tuer.

Bref on s'en fout ce n'est qu'un fait divers sans importance.
a fait penser aux dlinquants qui se sont fait griller dans un transformateur EDF, aprs certains voulaient mettre la faute sur la police...

La technique va peut-tre se faire interdire :
Police : la mort dun livreur  Paris relance la controverse sur le  plaquage ventral 



> Lors de leurs confrences de presse en prsence de la famille de la victime, les avocats Ari Alimi et William Bourdon ont fait le procs de cette technique de contention au sol, *interdite en Suisse, en Belgique, et dans certaines villes amricaines comme New York et Los Angeles*. Au fil des annes, plusieurs ONG en ont fait un combat, comme Amnesty international, la Ligue des droits de lhomme ou lAction des chrtiens pour labolition de la torture (ACAT), qui avait publi un long rapport sur la question en 2016.  *Du fait de la position ainsi impose  la personne, cette technique entrave fortement les mouvements respiratoires et peut provoquer une asphyxie positionnelle* , crit lorganisation. Une proposition de loi dpose par les dputs de la France insoumise (LFI) en 2019, prvoyant son interdiction a t rejete.


====
La reforme des retraites fait l'actualit en ce moment.
C'est un peu violent  certains endroits :
Rforme des retraites: la 4e journe de mobilisation nationale marque par un regain de violences  Paris



> Des affrontements entre manifestants radicaux et forces de l'ordre ont terni la manifestation de jeudi,  Paris, pour ce qui constituait la quatrime journe de mobilisation nationale contre la rforme des retraites. A la fin de dfil, vers 17 heures, l'ambiance s'est tendue en tte du cortge: les force de l'ordre ont rpondu par des charges et des tirs de gaz lacrymogne  des jets de projectiles. Dans un pais nuage de fume, des cris ont rsonn signalant *la prsence d'un homme au sol, inconscient aprs avoir reu un pav sur l'arrire du crne.* 
> 
> *Des manifestants ont cass plusieurs vitrines de commerces et des abris bus* dans une rue menant  la place Saint-Augustin. La boutique d'une enseigne MAAF a galement t vide de son mobilier.
> (...)
> Toute la journe, les forces de l'ordre ont encadr la manifestation dans un climat d'hostilits permanent. Aux abords de la gare Saint-Lazare, 16 policiers ont t blesss, pris  parti dans une rue. En nombre, les forces de l'ordre ont rtorqu  ces provocations virulentes et ont procd  27 interpellations parfois violentes.
> 
> Dans leurs gestes, les policiers ne semblaient faire aucune distinction entre les manifestants et frappaient  vue. Selon la prfecture de police de Paris, 20 manifestants ont t blesss au cours de cette quatrime journe de mobilisation parisienne.


Apparemment il y a des casseurs qui ont infiltr la manifestation, c'est contre productif de lancer des pavs et de casser des vitrines.
Les casseurs dcrdibilisent les manifestations, les manifestants ne peuvent pas faire grand chose pour dgager les casseurs.

----------


## fredinkan

> Mais, je ne savais pas que la sanction immdiate, et sans jugement tait la peine de mort applique d'office par les policiers. Dj que, navement, je pensais que la peine de mort tait abolie en France...


Tel qu'crit dans la loi, la police est prsente pour appliquer cette dernire.
En cas de violation de cette dernire, ils peuvent tre amens  utiliser les outils  disposition (y compris la force) afin d'amener les contrevenants  tre arrts afin d'tre jugs.

Maintenant comme il est dit par ryu, il existe des gardes-fou permettant d'viter les abus ou, le cas chant, de les punir.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Mais c'est vraiment du grand n'importe quoi, en te lisant on croit qu'ils voulaient l'assassiner.


C'est une hypothse possible...



> Et tu dis quoi du manifestant qui s'est pris un pav sur la tte hier lanc par un autre manifestant et destin au forces de l'ordre ? Un malheureux accident ou une tentative d'homicide rat.


Que si les policiers n'avait enfum tout le monde avec des gaz lacrymognes le gars n'aurait pas rat son lanc...  ::aie::

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Tel qu'crit dans la loi, la police est prsente pour appliquer cette dernire.
> En cas de violation de cette dernire, ils peuvent tre amens  utiliser les outils  disposition (y compris la force) afin d'amener les contrevenants  tre arrts afin d'tre jugs.
> 
> Maintenant comme il est dit par ryu, il existe des gardes-fou permettant d'viter les abus ou, le cas chant, de les punir.


Je sais bien, mais je fais juste de la provocation, car  lire certains, les violences policires sont justifies, normales et dans tous les cas, les policiers ne sont jamais responsables.
Du coup, je prend le pendant oppos.

----------


## Ryu2000

> les violences policires sont justifies


L apparemment le problme c'est le plaquage ventral. Les policiers ont suivi le protocole.

"C'est un peu au petit bonheur la chance...", ces policiers rticents  utiliser leur LBD



> Si, pour l'instant, aucun membre des forces de l'ordre n'a refus de se servir d'un LBD, la rticence est belle et bien prsente, autant par crainte de blesser grivement quelquun, que par peur des poursuites en justice. "C'est un peu au petit bonheur la chance, je ne suis pas totalement rassur quand j'utilise cette arme", confie Serge au micro d'Europe 1, un CRS habilit LBD. "Depuis un peu plus dun an, ce sentiment de peur lors de lutilisation du LBD est de plus en plus prsent chez les collgues", confirme un autre CRS  Europe 1 qui voque notamment "*le risque de se retrouver au pnal*".  Un autre policier, qui a refus dtre habilit LBD confie : "*La pauvret de la formation* (quelques tirs seulement en milieu calme et sur cible immobile) n'est pas convaincante pour prendre la responsabilit dune arme qui peut faire de trs gros dgts."
> 
> Un manque de confiance dans son quipement qui a dj fait hsiter Serge au moment d'appuyer sur la dtente "parce que c'tait trop loin, ou bien parce qu'il y avait trop de monde autour de la cible, ou qu'elle tait trop mobile", explique-t-il. "Quand je suis pratiquement sr, ou qu'il y a beaucoup de chances pour que mon tir atteigne ma cible, je tire. *Mais il y en a un tiers que je ne peux pas faire, car je sais que a n'ira pas au 'but'*, et qu'il y aura un problme", affirme le CRS.
> 
> Et Serge n'est pas le seul  avoir ce sentiment : plusieurs CRS de diffrentes compagnies ont confi avoir le mme ressenti. Et daprs les informations dEurope 1, le doute est en effet permis : en test, entre deux tirs identiques, il a t relev 14 centimtres de diffrence  limpact aprs un tir de LBD. Mais surtout, ce quil faut savoir, cest que *larme est rgle pour tirer  30 mtres de la cible. Si, par exemple, en manifestation, vous tes  20 mtres, le point touch sera 15 centimtres plus haut que celui vis*. Or il ny a aucune indication de distance intgre  larme quand on vise.

----------


## fredinkan

> Je sais bien, mais je fais juste de la provocation, car  lire certains, les violences policires sont justifies, normales et dans tous les cas, les policiers ne sont jamais responsables.
> Du coup, je prend le pendant oppos.


Comme on dit souvent:
Des policiers / des juges qui font preuve de violence / vont au del des lois et ne sont pas inquits ont tendance  tendre vers de la dictature
Des policiers /des juges qui laissent tout faire tendent vers l'anarchie.

Pour une dmocratie qui marche, il faut quelque chose entre les 2. Et c'est l'entre-deux qui est compliqu  tenir.
C'est la raison pour laquelle les messages trop orients d'un ct comme de l'autre peuvent me faire ragir fortement... Les extrmes ne sont pas bon..

----------


## Gunny

> Les extrmes ne sont pas bon..


Sauf quand une position est clairement fausse. De plus personne ne dit que les policiers doivent rester les bras croiss en toute circonstance.
Il n'y a rien d'extrme  tre indign devant des violences policires, et doublement indign quand leur dfense se rsume  rejeter la faute sur la victime (qui est, je le rappelle, dcde aprs avoir eu la gorge crase par lesdits policiers). Le "juste milieu" est au contraire trs clair, la force utilise par les policiers doit tre en proportion avec ce  quoi ils font face. Je ne suis personnellement pas indign quand un policier tire sur un individu qui reprsente une menace grave et imminente. Quand une simple interpellation  trois contre un pour une infraction non-violente se transforme en homicide, on a dj franchi la ligne depuis longtemps.

----------


## benjani13

> Sauf quand une position est clairement fausse. De plus personne ne dit que les policiers doivent rester les bras croiss en toute circonstance.
> Il n'y a rien d'extrme  tre indign devant des violences policires, et doublement indign quand leur dfense se rsume  rejeter la faute sur la victime (qui est, je le rappelle, dcde aprs avoir eu la gorge crase par lesdits policiers). Le "juste milieu" est au contraire trs clair, la force utilise par les policiers doit tre en proportion avec ce  quoi ils font face. Je ne suis personnellement pas indign quand un policier tire sur un individu qui reprsente une menace grave et imminente. Quand une simple interpellation  trois contre un pour une infraction non-violente se transforme en homicide, on a dj franchi la ligne depuis longtemps.


+1000

Mais certains continuent  dire que "vous tes binaires" tout en dfendant tout policier systmatiquement, continuent  dire "il y a des garde fou, les policiers doivent suivre un rglements stricts" tout en rpondant "Oui mais le pav, oui mais l'insulte, oui mais le regarde de travers". J'ai dit que dans toute situation un policier et un manifestant peuvent indpendamment de l'un et de l'autre tre fautif ou non (i.e. on peut reprocher  la fois un lancer de pav et un tir de rponse dans lil). Mais certains rpondent "mais le pav!". Bon...

----------


## Phiphi41

> Je sais bien, mais je fais juste de la provocation, car  lire certains, les violences policires sont justifies, normales et dans tous les cas, les policiers ne sont jamais responsables.
> Du coup, je prend le pendant oppos.


Je n'ai jamais dit que les violences policires sont justifis, s'il y a des abus au del de leur prrogatives ils doivent tre sanctionns svrement.

On systmatise trop les forces de l'ordre  cause de quelques brebis galeuses (comme chez les manifestants o il y a des vrais pacifiques et des provocateurs).

De plus vous ne voyez que l'aspect maintient de l'ordre et heureusement que le travail des forces de l'ordre ne se rsume pas qu' cela.

Il faut tre objectif des 2 cots.

----------


## benjani13

> Je n'ai jamais dit que les violences policires sont justifis, s'il y a des abus au del de leur prrogatives ils doivent tre sanctionns svrement.
> 
> On systmatise trop les forces de l'ordre  cause de quelques brebis galeuses (comme chez les manifestants o il y a des vrais pacifiques et des provocateurs).
> 
> De plus vous ne voyez que l'aspect maintient de l'ordre et heureusement que le travail des forces de l'ordre ne se rsume pas qu' cela.
> 
> Il faut tre objectif des 2 cots.


Quand la haute commissaire aux droits de l'homme  l'ONU demande  la France de se reprendre face aux violences policires dans les manifestations, (un signalement parmi d'autres organisations internationales), c'est bien qu'il y a une drive en cours quand mme non ( opposer  la vision de quelques brebis galeuses)? Drive dont chacun peut estimer la graviter en fonction de son ressenti, mais drive tout de mme.

Si a peut rassurer certains, j'ai rien contre la police, tout du moins de l'image de la police qu'on a tous reu enfants, dmocratique et rpublicaine. J'aimerai qu'elle le devienne, mais j'estime qu'elle ne l'est pas. Aprs vous tes libres de vous rpter des mantras du type "La police respecte ses rglements et ragis en proportion" ou encore "Ce ne sont que quelques brebis galeuses" (et je ne dis pas au contraire que ce sont tous des brutes, juste qu'il y a un problme systmique) jusqu' vous en convaincre mais il faudrait le confronter  la ralit.

----------


## Gunny

Personnellement il y a quelques annes j'avais un avis globalement positif de la police, je trouvais que les vraies bavures taient trs rares et des cas isols, que dans la plupart des cas, c'tait principalement la faute du criminel, et que tout le foin que l'on faisait des violences policires tait injuste et exagr en France.
Ces dernires annes m'ont oblig  chang d'avis sur la question car il est devenu de plus en plus difficile de se voiler la face sur ce qui est vritablement un problme systmique. Entre les vidos, les tmoignages, les tracts des syndicats de police, les condamnations internationales, le doute n'est plus permis. "Systmique" ne voulant pas dire que tous les policiers sont des ordures, je ne connais pas le pourcentage et ce n'est pas important : il pourrait y n'y avoir que 0,5% de flics pourris, le problme serait toujours systmique. "Systmique" veut dire que les mauvais comportements sont couverts, dfendus, et voire encourags par le systme en place (ou du moins par ceux qui en font partie), et ce, en dpit de ce que dit la loi. 
Dans un systme qui fonctionnerait correctement, les "mauvais lments" de la police (excutants comme hirarchie) seraient jugs comme tout le monde dans un procs quitable, les tactiques et quipements seraient revus en connaissance de cause, etc. Ce n'est clairement pas le cas aujourd'hui, l'administration policire pesant de tout son poids *littralement  chaque fois*, mme lorsqu'il est abondamment clair que les policiers sont en faute.

----------


## Ryu2000

Il y a plusieurs choses :
- la violence des policiers dans les manifestants des gilets jaunes
- les bavures en dehors des manifestations
- les accidents

Dans les manifestations les policiers reoivent l'ordre de faire chier les manifestants, d'utiliser des gaz lacrymogne, d'utiliser des LBD (avec l'imprcision et le manque d'entrainement, en plus c'est difficile de se mettre pile  30m de la cible), de charger et provoquer les manifestants.

Parfois il y a des policiers qui abusent de la force, mais ils se font juger et condamner. Ce sont des brebis galeuses, c'est une minorit qui abuse de son pouvoir.
Gilets jaunes : deux policiers condamns  de la prison avec sursis pour violences
Condamn pour avoir rackett un patron de bars, l'ex-policier rennais disparu des radars a t interpell
Un policier condamn pour violence sur un prvenu au nouveau tribunal de Paris
En France les policiers n'ont pas le droit d'abuser de la force. Aux USA il y a plein de gens qui se sont fait tuer pour rien, en France tout est fait pour que les policiers n'utilisent pas leur arme, en France les policiers portent un numro d'identification individuel, donc les dlinquants peuvent les retrouver en dehors du boulot.
En France il y a peut-tre plus de policiers qui se suicident car ils ne supportent plus leur job que de policiers qui font des choses illgales (abus de la force, etc).

L'histoire du placage ventral qui tourne mal, c'est un accident (mais le gars aurait pu facilement viter de se faire plaquer comme a...).




> (comme chez les manifestants o il y a des vrais pacifiques et des provocateurs)


Le problme dans les manifestations ce sont les casseurs qui s'en foutent totalement de la manifestation, mais qui sont juste l pour casser et voler.
Les policiers reoivent l'ordre de ne pas intervenir, plus les casseurs cassent, plus les mdias peuvent ternir l'image des manifestants en faisant un amalgame manifestant/casseur.
Les policiers identifient les casseurs, mais n'ont pas le droit d'intervenir.

2016 :
Un syndicat de policiers dnonce les consignes reues pendant les manifs



> Le syndicat Alliance s'interroge sur *les consignes de non-intervention reues face aux casseurs*. Et accuse le gouvernement de vouloir dcrdibiliser les mouvements sociaux.


Les antifas et les black blocs n'ont jamais de problme.

====
Tu bluffes Martoni :
Dans la manif :  Javais vot Macron  la prsidentielle, je ne le referai plus 



> Dans les rangs des cortges qui dfilent contre la rforme des retraites, danciens lecteurs macronistes assurent quils ne revoteront pas pour le chef de lEtat en 2022, *mme en cas de duel contre Marine Le Pen*.


Cela dit a ne sert  rien de s'imaginer un second tour Marine VS Macron, peut-tre qu'aucun des deux ne sera au second tour.
Il y a plein de partis en France, il n'y a pas que le RN et LREM.
Le PS a gagn en 2012 et il n'tait pas au second tour en 2017, a peut faire pareil avec LREM.

La retraite touche autant les hommes que les femmes, a ne sert  rien de faire une division homme/femme :
Avec les femmes en tte de cortge : A cause de Macron, grandes perdantes nous serons



> 1987 : la France se trmousse sur le tube A cause des garons dun duo belge fminin. 2020, 9 janvier : dans la manif parisienne contre la rforme des retraites, la foule se trmousse intrigue mais enchante sur un remake qui dchire : A cause de Macron. La sono est  fond, les paroles cash : A cause de Macron, cest la chute des pensions pour Fatou et Marion,  cause de Macron, grandes perdantes nous serons. Aux manettes ? Des femmes. En tte du grand cortge ? Les femmes qui clament ton sale plan retraites nous jette dans la prcarit. Les femmes alignent leurs chiffres : une retraite infrieure  celle des hommes de 42%, un dpart en retraite en moyenne un an plus tard que les hommes, 37% qui touchent moins de 1 000 euros de pension brute contre 15% dhommes


La prcarit touche galement les hommes, parfois avec les discours des fministes ont a l'impression qu'tre un homme c'est forcment mieux...
Si t'as les mmes diplmes, les mmes expriences, la mme facults  ngocier ton salaire, que t'as le mme poste et que tu bosses dans la mme entreprise, tu toucheras pareil que ton collgue que tu sois un homme ou une femme.

----------


## halaster08

> Et voil une autre affaire qui donne confiance dans la police ! https://www.lci.fr/police/rennes-deu...e-2142300.html
> 
> Bon, je suppose qu'il n'ont pas obtempr non plus. Et, puis, ils taient sur des passages protgs, si c'est pas de la provocation ...


Je pense que tu juge la police un peu vite l.
D'aprs ce que j'ai lu, c'est un vrai accident pour le coup, les deux pitons taient cachs par un bus, les policiers avaient le mis le gyrophare et ils ont vu les pitons au dernier moment, ce qui ne leur as pas laisser le temps de ragir

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Quand une simple interpellation  *trois* contre un pour une infraction non-violente se transforme en homicide, on a dj franchi la ligne depuis longtemps.


QUATRE contre un ! 




> Pour une dmocratie qui marche, il faut quelque chose entre les 2. Et c'est l'entre-deux qui est compliqu  tenir.
> C'est la raison pour laquelle les messages trop orients d'un ct comme de l'autre peuvent me faire ragir fortement... Les extrmes ne sont pas bon..


Les extrmes ne sont pas bons, en effet. Hlas, nous sommes dirigs par des extrmistes. L'extrme no-libralisme qui se rapproche, jour aprs jour d'un no-fascisme  peine dguis. 
Nous ne sommes pas en dmocratie. Pas encore dans une dictadure, mais dj dans une dictamolle. Ce qui est trs dangereux, car la majorit est victime du syndrome de la grenouille !

Vous vous souvenez ? Plongez une grenouille dans de l'eau bouillante, et elle ressort aussitt. Mettez une grenouille dans de l'eau froide, faites chauffer petit  petit, la grenouille va mourir bouillie, sans ragir ! Les franais sont dans de l'eau froide qui commence vraiment  chauffer. A voir, si on est comme la grenouille, ou si on ragira  temps...  ::aie::

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Je pense que tu juge la police un peu vite l.
> D'aprs ce que j'ai lu, c'est un vrai accident pour le coup, les deux pitons taient cachs par un bus, les policiers avaient le mis le gyrophare et ils ont vu les pitons au dernier moment, ce qui ne leur as pas laisser le temps de ragir


Et, peut-tre mme que c'tait des gilets jaunes et qu'ils ont saut exprs sur la voiture des policiers...  ::mouarf::

----------


## halaster08

> Et, peut-tre mme que c'tait des gilets jaunes et qu'ils ont saut exprs sur la voiture des policiers...


Prends le sur le ton de la rigolade si tu veux, mais pour le coup je pense sincrement que tu te trompes, c'est juste un accident.
Ce qui n'a rien a voir avec ce qu'a subit le type mort lors de son contrle, d'ailleurs j'ai lu dans les journaux qu'ils parlaient "d'homicide involontaire", j'ai du mal a voir comment on peut involontairement exploser la trache d'un homme, a me rappelle cette belle affaire du type dont les vtements et sous-vtements sont tombs tout seul et qui s'est fait sodomiser par la matraque d'un agent l aussi "involontairement".

----------


## benjani13

> Je pense que tu juge la police un peu vite l.
> D'aprs ce que j'ai lu, c'est un vrai accident pour le coup, les deux pitons taient cachs par un bus, les policiers avaient le mis le gyrophare et ils ont vu les pitons au dernier moment, ce qui ne leur as pas laisser le temps de ragir


+1, ne donnons pas des billes  ceux qui nous accuseraient d'tre "anti flic". Ici les premiers lments qu'on a laisse penser  un accident, avec peut tre une erreur de pas activer la sirne.

----------


## Cincinnatus

> Je pense que tu juge la police un peu vite l.
> D'aprs ce que j'ai lu, c'est un vrai accident pour le coup, les deux pitons taient cachs par un bus, les policiers avaient le mis le gyrophare et ils ont vu les pitons au dernier moment, ce qui ne leur as pas laisser le temps de ragir


Il semble que les pitons n'aient pu voir le gyrophare car il tait masqu par le bus... Si les policiers avaient utilis leur sirne, le rsultat aurait srement t diffrent. 

Le code de la route ne prcise pas si la sirne tait obligatoire :



> *Article R415-12*En toutes circonstances, tout conducteur est tenu de cder le passage aux vhicules d'intrt gnral prioritaires annonant leur approche par l'emploi des *avertisseurs spciaux* prvus pour leur catgorie.

----------


## Jipt

> Il semble que les pitons n'aient pu voir le gyrophare car il tait masqu par le bus...


a c'est bizarre : un gyrophare la nuit a se voit mme indirectement car ses variations de lumire se rpercutent partout. En ville tu le vois mme dans la maison, alors bon, on ne sait pas trop

----------


## MABROUKI

> a c'est bizarre : un gyrophare la nuit a se voit mme indirectement car ses variations de lumire se rpercutent partout. En ville tu le vois mme dans la maison, alors bon, on ne sait pas trop


Bien  vu. C'est peut tre un gyrophare  la solde de Castaner, qui s'est dguis en cataphote.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Prends le sur le ton de la rigolade si tu veux, mais pour le coup je pense sincrement que tu te trompes, c'est juste un accident.


Et, j'en suis galement persuad, n'en doute pas.




> Ce qui n'a rien a voir avec ce qu'a subit le type mort lors de son contrle, d'ailleurs j'ai lu dans les journaux qu'ils parlaient "d'homicide involontaire", j'ai du mal a voir comment on peut involontairement exploser la trache d'un homme


Je vais mme me faire l'avocat des policiers sur cette remarque. Le gars portait son casque lorsque le policiers ont t oblig de le mettre  terre car il rsistait. Il suffit qu'il tombe mal et la lanire du casque lui broie le larynx.




> avec peut tre une erreur de pas activer la sirne.


Ben,  minuit dans Rennes, je pense qu'ils vitent de mettre la sirne. Faudrait pas rveiller le bon bourgeois.  ::aie::

----------


## Invit

Les ambulanciers utilisent la sirne seulement en "coups de semonce" quand c'est ncessaire/plus sr, et de faon plus continue en journe dans les bouchons. Aprs, dans le cas les ambulanciers, c'est une grande partie de leur mtier, donc c'est normal qu'ils aient une approche plus intuitive et plus efficace, mais il me semble que les recommandations sont globalement les mmes pour les voitures de police.
Le gyrophare est gnralement suffisant, les gens en France y sont trs attentifs, donc je partage l'tonnement de Jipt. Peut-tre que l'clairage donnait l'impression que les gyrophares venaient d'ailleurs ?

----------


## benjani13

Pour changer un peu de sujet et par ce que je trouve a inattendu: "Rforme des retraites : la CGT de la Banque de France appelle  bloquer deux centres de gestion des billets"




> Le syndicat CGT de la Banque de France a annonc vendredi le dpt dun pravis de grve  reconductible bloquante   partir de lundi dans deux centres fiduciaires de la banque en Ile-de-France et dans les Hauts de France, qui traitent plus du quart des billets du pays.


https://www.sudouest.fr/2020/01/10/r...044837-705.php

----------


## rawsrc

> "Rforme des retraites : la CGT de la Banque de France appelle  bloquer deux centres de gestion des billets"


Allez, tu vas voir que cela va tre utilis pour justifier la suppression du cash. Comme a on leur retire un moyen de pression  toutes ces feignasses.

----------


## Mat.M

> Ben,  minuit dans Rennes, je pense qu'ils vitent de mettre la sirne. Faudrait pas rveiller le bon bourgeois.


j'aime.
Faut pas oublier que la France devient un pays de seniors il y a plus de seniors maintenant que de jeunes.
Donc oui la nuit tombe faut pas trop faire de bruits sinon vous risquez de rveiller les vieux qui dorment  ::mouarf::

----------


## ABCIWEB

> Les extrmes ne sont pas bons, en effet. Hlas, nous sommes dirigs par des extrmistes. L'extrme no-libralisme qui se rapproche, jour aprs jour d'un no-fascisme  peine dguis. 
> ...
> Ce qui est trs dangereux, car la majorit est victime du syndrome de la grenouille !
> 
> Vous vous souvenez ? Plongez une grenouille dans de l'eau bouillante, et elle ressort aussitt. Mettez une grenouille dans de l'eau froide, faites chauffer petit  petit, la grenouille va mourir bouillie, sans ragir ! Les franais sont dans de l'eau froide qui commence vraiment  chauffer. A voir, si on est comme la grenouille, ou si on ragira  temps...


Excellente parabole. Il faut dire aussi que le fascisme est insidieux, c'est pourquoi il est d'autant plus dangereux. 




> repoussant l'idologie dmocratique au nom de la masse incarne dans un chef providentiel, le fascisme embrigade les groupes sociaux (jeunesse, milices) et justifie la violence d'tat mene contre les opposants assimils  des ennemis intrieurs, l'unit de la nation devant dpasser et rsoudre les antagonismes des classes sociales dans un parti unique.


Je rappelle  l'occasion ce petit topo sur le nofascisme que Macron applique  la lettre.

----------


## ABCIWEB

> Merci de ne pas faire une gnralit des quelques cas pathologique qui hantent ce forum.
> Que ce soit dans mon cercle d'amis ou de collgue de travail, je n'en ai pas beaucoup voire aucun qui cautionne tout ce que tu dnonce.
> Et quand bien mme, quand on voit tous le matraquage mdiatique pour victimiser les policiers et faire passer les manifestants mme pacifiste pour des terroristes, est-ce vraiment  ceux qui tombent dans le pige de cette propagande qu'il faut faire des reproches ?


Oui c'est clairement  ceux qui tombent dans ce pige que je fais des reproches. L'information est disponible partout sur le web pour peu que l'on fasse un minimum de recherches. Les reportages, les scnes filmes, les tmoignages sont tellement nombreux et la propagande est tellement grossire que j'ai du mal  leur trouver des excuses. 

Si je veux bien croire que certains ont t dups par le "en mme temps social et libral" de Macron, c'est plus difficile aujourd'hui aprs presque trois ans de merdier total. Un mandat qui a commenc en baissant les allocations logements en mme temps qu'il supprimait l'impt sur la fortune, je passe sur la suppression de la flat taxe, du CICE transform en baisse de charge sans aucune contrepartie ni contrle etc, etc. Ce symbole est trs reprsentatif de toute la suite de son mandat qui se poursuit aujourd'hui avec les retraites sacrifies pour un meilleur bnfices des banquiers et des fonds de pension, l'quilibre financier n'tant qu'un grossier prtexte d'autant plus qu'il n'y avait aucune urgence. 

Sur la forme il y a eu l'affaire Benalla pour se rendre compte du mpris et de l'insouciance de ce serviteur du nolibralisme aveugle. Puis une taxe soit disant cologique sur les carburants mais qui tait inscrite au budget pour financer les cadeaux aux multinationales (CICE)... puis des violences policires rptes et revendiques et maintenant des policiers qui tirent au LBD  bout portant.

Donc oui, on pouvait leur trouver des excuses il y a trois ans, mais aujourd'hui ils n'en n'ont plus aucune, sauf  se revendiquer ouvertement fascistes.

----------


## xXxNeWgEnErAtIoN

J'adore les anti macron qui sont d'accords en eux, on se croirait au vlodrome, des moutons pas objectifs.

Ils essaient de se convaincre qu'ils ont raison, alors qu'ils ont objectivement tort.

Les manifestants sont minoritaires, comme les gilets jaunes et les anti macron. Ils veulent faire un coup d'tat, ils sont anti dmocratie, pas pour rien qu'ils sont majoritairement de gauche.

----------


## ABCIWEB

> J'adore les anti macron qui sont d'accords en eux, on se croirait au vlodrome, des moutons pas objectifs.
> 
> Ils essaient de se convaincre qu'ils ont raison, alors qu'ils ont objectivement tort.


Tu es trs mal plac pour parler d'objectivit mais tu sais de quoi tu parles concernant les moutons. L'objectivit ne se rsume pas  des affirmations gratuites sans aucun argumentaire. Mais on a l'habitude avec les petites mains macronistes, le fait de soutenir aveuglement leur chef les prive de tout pouvoir de rflexion et les protge apparemment de toute peur du ridicule, bons petits moutons qui pervertissent le sens des mots et attendent simplement une rcompense de leur soumission.

Le ridicule c'est aller  contre courant de l'histoire. Aprs des annes de nolibralisme dbrid les allemands envisagent de rtablir un impt sur la fortune.



> Mme lOCDE sest invite dans la discussion : un tel impt serait  avantageux  et  quitable , a estim lconomiste Nicola Brandt.


Mais bien entendu, tu vas nous rpondre benoitement que l'OCDE n'est qu'un dangereux repre de gauchistes... 




> Les manifestants sont minoritaires, comme les gilets jaunes et les anti macron. Ils veulent faire un coup d'tat, ils sont anti dmocratie, pas pour rien qu'ils sont majoritairement de gauche.


Combien a fait Macron aux dernires lections europennes ? Une vingtaine de pourcent, c'est cela que tu appelles une majorit ?

Le rfrendum d'initiative populaire demand par les gilets jaunes est-il anti dmocratique ? Non, c'est pour plus de dmocratie.

Enfin oui je suis de gauche si c'est pour dsigner ceux qui souhaitent un libralisme rgul. Il n'y a aucun rapport avec la dmocratie mais j'ai bien conscience que tu utilises ce qualificatif en dsespoir de cause, par facilit pour faire des cases et de la segmentation, pour tenter de dcrdibilis  bon compte, par dfaut d'ides et d'arguments valides, ce qui au passage caractrise les personnes endoctrines qui rgurgitent plus qu'elles ne rflchissent.

----------


## xXxNeWgEnErAtIoN

Macron a t lu  la majorit des suffrages exprims, les pauvres d'esprit qui ne votent pas ou votent blanc ne comptent pas et c'est bien normal.

Ils ont eu 2 fois l'occasion de s'exprimer, la premire  l'lection prsidentielle et la deuxime lorsqu'il fallait voter pour les dputs.

En marche a eu la majorit 2 fois. Il fallait s'exprimer  ce moment l c'est tout.

Qui ne dit mot consent.

Donc va faire ton coup d'tat ailleurs ici on est en dmocratie, on ne s'exprime pas en tabassant les flics et en mettant le feu dans les centres villes depuis plus d'un an.

Ce ne sont pas des manifestants mais des terroristes qui veulent faire tomber la rpublique.

----------


## Jipt

> Ce ne sont pas des manifestants mais des terroristes qui veulent *faire tomber la rpublique*.


Elle n'aura que ce qu'elle mrite.
Une rpublique bananire comme a, franchement, mme dans les pays o la banane est reine les rpubliques y sont moins tartuffires.

Parce qu'ici, c'est vraiment  vomir.
Allez, remettez-moi un ch'tit coup de lbd dans l'il

Et une 'tite image pour la route, o l'on peut voir que 10 millions d'lecteurs croyaient encore qu'une lection pourrait changer les choses et presque 17 millions se sont souvenus du clbre slogan "lection pige  cons" :

source

28 millions contre presque 21, il ferait mieux d'aller se cacher, au lieu de se pavaner en bombant le torse.

Et n'oublions pas tous ceux qui en 2017 n'avaient pas l'ge d'aller voter et qui vont subir ses lois iniques *tout le reste de leur vie*. Tiens, s'il en avait des grosses dans le pantalon, il referait une lection maintenant, juste pour voir (enfin, pour ceux qui ont encore leurs deux yeux [quel malheur pour les autres]).

----------


## xXxNeWgEnErAtIoN

Donc en gros tu dis qu'il faudrait prendre en compte le vote des gens par encore ns car ils seraient impacts par cette rforme ?

----------


## Jipt

> Donc en gros tu dis qu'il faudrait prendre en compte le vote des gens *pas encore ns* car ils seraient impacts par cette rforme ?


T'es nul ou tu le fais exprs ? Faut juste tre *majeur* pour pouvoir voter (plus d'autres conditions, mais l on ne parle que de l'ge), c'est pourtant pas compliqu.
Tu vois, t'as perdu une bonne occasion de te taire.

----------


## benjani13

Merci Jipt d'avoir eu la patience de rtorquer des arguments face aux poncifs ridicules de xXxNeWgEnErAtIoN.

Un dito du monde dnonant le caractre systmique des violences policires: https://www.lemonde.fr/idees/article...5530_3232.html

----------


## xXxNeWgEnErAtIoN

Bah pourquoi tu parles de ceux qui n'avaient pas le droit de vote en 2017 c'est pareil, ils n'taient pas majeurs  l'poque

----------


## daerlnaxe

au dbut new generation m'a rvuls, aprs quelque part il n'a pas vraiment tort non plus... Je crois que les gens ont oubli un principe simple, vae victis. Et avec la team Macron a se sent encore plus qu'avec Chirac, aprs tout les gens ont accept de se faire mener par un appel  l'motion, Macron est pass, pourquoi lui ... ou sa team... auraient  dire merci ? C'est  son bon vouloir. Alors oui cette dmocratie l'est encore moins qu'avant  mon sens, faut dire aussi que des mouvances assez radicales ont beaucoup merg depuis la manif pour tous, en toute impunit. Les Franais acceptent que les malades psys soient dans la rue, des dlinquants au casier long comme le bras et mauvais comme des teignes comparaissent libres alors que a n'a rien d'une obligation, sur dangerosit il peut y avoir dtention prventive.. Ils acceptent qu'on parle de faire revenir les djihadistes plutt qu'ils soient (parait il dans la nature) c'est vrai que les vols Syrie-Roissy c'est facile  faire... quelque part peut tre, a veut dire que nos frontires sont donc des passoires.. mais le tout  en plus financ avec une imposition qui tabasse.... on paie cher pour de la merde. 

Quelque part on mrite a, a ne me fait pas un brin plaisir de le dire... et je dis "on" sans en tre responsable pour autant, mais finalement si les Franais ne sont pas capables de se mobiliser pour faire passer une nouvelle rpublique, plus propre avec plus de citoyennet alors mme que c'est le foutoir partout, que nos biens, notre consumrisme et notre confort nous bloque, on le mrite. Pour le moment nous avons encore des choses auxquelles nous accrocher, a s'rodera au fil des annes. apparemment a gne pas les gens de raquer pour des caisses voles, encore et encore dans les grandes villes, que leurs contributions aux assurances et mutuelles, augmentent et augmentent.. quand il y aura un pnr a sera un simple effondrement, comme a a exist dans toutes les nations. 

Il parait qu'il ne faut rien changer et continuer ses habitudes...

----------


## benjani13

> Un dito du monde dnonant le caractre systmique des violences policires: https://www.lemonde.fr/idees/article...5530_3232.html


Sur France Inter, radio o svissent pourtant tous les matin les deux portes voix de la Macronie La Salam et Nicolas Demorand, Thomas Legrand (loin d'tre un dangereux gauchiste) annonce : "La France a un vrai problme avec sa police !" : https://www.franceinter.fr/emissions...0-janvier-2020

Et puis mme en une de Libration, qui prend certes quelques pincettes, mais tout de mme:

----------


## xXxNeWgEnErAtIoN

https://actu17.fr/cedric-chouviat-fa...e-depuis-2018/

Voila voil, pu le permis depuis 2018, 375 contraventions, 40000 euros de dette au trsor public. Le pire ce sont les gens qui le dfendent

----------


## fredoche

> https://actu17.fr/cedric-chouviat-fa...e-depuis-2018/
> 
> Voila voil, pu le permis depuis 2018, 375 contraventions, 40000 euros de dette au trsor public. Le pire ce sont les gens qui le dfendent


Si tu pouvais tourner la tte ailleurs quand tu parles : a sent vraiment la merde et moi tu me donnes juste envie de gerber.

Tu serais face  moi, je te mettrais juste 2 baffes. Dans la gueule. Et je peux t'assurer que tu les sentirais passer, mme si tu fais 30 kilos de plus que moi.


benjani13, a reste un pauvre dito tout de mme :



> [...]Ce pourrait tre une bavure parmi dautres[...]


  ::calim2::  on en est l :  un mort suite  une interpellation en pleine rue pourrait tre une bavure parmi d'autres



> [...]Et lIntrieur commande 80.000 cagoules pour masquer les forces de lordre.[...]


  ::calim2:: 

La police utilise des mthodes de gangster. Ce sont donc devenus des gangsters

----------


## xXxNeWgEnErAtIoN

Mouais a manque quand mme un peu de recherche, t'aurais pu sortir le pav mma. Cadeau.

Sans rigoler.

Je pratique la MMA depuis maintenant 6 ans, de la boxe en parallle depuis 7 ans, je pourrai.

Ainsi que la musculation depuis 4 ans, 1m87 pour 86 kg

J'ai une vitesse de fou, et des rflexes identiques  ma vitesse. J'ai juste  l'attendre qu'il me charge, l'esquiver et lui donner des bonnes patates dans la tte. Je le lcherai pas  la moindre erreur, le gorille est fini. T'auras toujours des puceaux d'ici pour penser que c'est impossible. Rien n'est impossible avec de la volont dj les amis, et de 2) c'est pas avec votre corps de lche que vous allez faire quoi que ce soit.

N'importe quel homme un minimum entran peut vaincre un gorille avec un couteau dj.  main nue c'est pas forcment plus compliqu a demande juste de la technique.

----------


## benjani13

> benjani13, a reste un pauvre dito tout de mme


Oui a reste maigre, mais les lignes bougent un peu. D'une part ce sont plus juste des invits de ces missions qui dnoncent les violences (et que le prsentateur cherche  discrtiser en gnral), mais des prsentateurs eux mmes ou des rdactions. Pour ceux dont seules les paroles officielles font autorits, a peut faire changer les mentalits. D'une autre, la rflexion monte vers une analyse systmique, ce qui est aussi bon signe.

----------


## Mat.M

> Donc va faire ton coup d'tat ailleurs ici on est en dmocratie


vous allez faire comment ? Vous allez occuper l'assemble nationale ou le Snat avec des fusils de chasse ?
L'Elyse a me parait difficile c'est blind de policiers, on ne peut pas s'approcher  moins de 100m.

Quant  louer un hlicoptre dj a cote une ruine c'est pas  la porte du moindre smicard informaticien et puis le GIGN ou le RAID n'hsitera pas  envoyer des grenades dessus  ::mouarf:: 

eh oui si on veut faire la guerre faut pas faire dans l'amateurisme, faut tre un pro

----------


## fredoche

> Je pratique la MMA depuis maintenant 6 ans, de la boxe en parallle depuis 7 ans, je pourrai.
> 
> Ainsi que la musculation depuis 4 ans, 1m87 pour 86 kg
> 
> J'ai une vitesse de fou, et des rflexes identiques  ma vitesse.


Je viens de t'expliquer que je m'en foutais.

T'as oubli de prciser que t'avais le QI d'un poireau et une haleine de WC turc  force de lcher le cul du grand pharaon et de ses ministres.

En attendant tu feras un parfait Benalla Bis. De toute faon, ta rpublique nouvelle gnration elle ne tient plus qu' a : de la violence, des gros bras comme toi, des matraques, des LBD, des cagoules de gangsters, et des mthodes de gangster.

----------


## MABROUKI

> Je viens de t'expliquer que je m'en foutais.
> 
> T'as oubli de prciser que t'avais le QI d'un poireau et une haleine de WC turc  force de lcher le cul du grand pharaon et de ses ministres.
> 
> En attendant tu feras un parfait Benalla Bis. De toute faon, ta rpublique nouvelle gnration elle ne tient plus qu' a : de la violence, des gros bras comme toi, des matraques, des LBD, des cagoules de gangsters, et des mthodes de gangster.


Ah non, les WC turcs sont des WC romains que les arabes adoptrent presto ,et les  turcs les reprirent car les turcs n'ont jamais rien invent.
Il en est de mme des bains romains versus hammam arabes.
Les romains minent de rien ont donn beaucoup de choses  ce monde,mais surtout la pratique de lhygine corporelle.
Les cohortes  prtoriennes  command par le Prfet des Cohortes Prtoriennes (ce gus s'appelle le Caid Eddar ou Chef de la Maison du Bey,Dey etc...,chef de garnison moderne de nos jours) sont chargs quant  elles de rprimer d'une main de fer  les sditions et rvoltes de la plbe. 
Cette conception de l'ordre  est celle de ton malheureux et gar interlocuteur.
Nous voil revenu  2000 ans en arrire.
Lgionnaires charger la plbe !!!

----------


## bombseb

> Tu serais face  moi, je te mettrais juste 2 baffes. Dans la gueule. Et je peux t'assurer que tu les sentirais passer, mme si tu fais 30 kilos de plus que moi.


Fais gaffe, la merde a clabousse

----------


## Jipt

J'aime les leons d'histoire :



> Ah non, les WC turcs sont *des WC romains que les arabes adoptrent presto*, et les  turcs les reprirent car les turcs n'ont jamais rien invent.


Mais alors, comment faisaient-ils, avant ? Ils ne faisaient pas ?  ::ptdr::

----------


## Jon Shannow

Bon, il y a de bonnes nouvelles...


Pour rappel, ce qu'est la thorie du ruissellement, si chre  notre Prsident

----------


## halaster08

J'ai entendu ce matin qu'apparemment le gouvernement recule un peu et accepte de faire une "confrence sur le financement" plutt que d'imposer l'ge pivot. Par contre j'ai du mal a comprendre en quoi a consiste exactement cette confrence de financement. J'ai l'impression qu'on recule juste  X-mois le problme, je vois pas la diffrence entre les runions de travail qui ont dj eu lieu entre le gouvernement et les partenaires sociaux depuis 2 ans, et cette confrence qui, si j'ai bien compris, runira les mmes personnes. Du coup au final chacun restera camp sur ses positions comme aujourd'hui.

@Jon Shannow
Il manque un dtail sur ton illustration du ruissellement,  la fin les petits verres vides se fissurent et cassent, ne pouvant plus supporter le poids du seul verre plein

----------


## Ryu2000

> J'adore les anti macron qui sont d'accords en eux


Les fanboys LREM sont libre de s'exprimer, si on en entend trs peu c'est parce qu'il y en a trs peu.
Les prsidents sont toujours trs critiqu, rappelez-vous de Sarkozy, d'Hollande et mme de Chirac (sa mort l'a rendu sympathique, mais  l'poque il n'tait pas si populaire que a, et il a tellement eu un gouffre entre lui et Sarkozy/Hollande/Macron qu'il tait relativement pas si mal, le niveau a chut).

Macron est sur la ligne Sarkozy/Hollande mais il est beaucoup plus agressif, il privatise et dtruit les services publics plus rapidement que les autres.
Quelque part c'est courageux de se mettre tout le monde sur le dos comme a, au niveau de la reforme de la retraite c'est impressionnants : avocats, mdecins, notaires, chirurgiens-dentistes, pharmaciens, architectes, gomtres, sages-femmes, infirmiers, vtrinaires, experts-comptables, agents gnraux dassurance, huissiers, administrateurs et mandataires judiciaires, commissaires-priseurs, greffiers prs des tribunaux, masseurs-kinsithrapeutes, pdicures-podologues, orthophonistes, orthoptistes, etc.
 ::fleche::  Rforme des retraites : la grve historique continue  l'Opra de Paris et  Radio France
 ::fleche::  La grve des avocats est exceptionnelle et cet avocat nous explique tout




> Les manifestants sont minoritaires, comme les gilets jaunes et les anti macron.


Les gilets jaunes et les grvistes sont peut-tre soutenu par la majorit des franais :
 ::fleche::   Gilets jaunes  : Un an aprs, 55 % des Franais approuvent le mouvement
 ::fleche::  Rforme des retraites : le soutien des Franais au mouvement de grve en lgre baisse
Bon l vous pourriez me dire qu'il s'agit seulement de sondages, donc que par dfinition ils ne veulent strictement rien dire et vous auriez totalement raison. Mais quand mme !




> Ils veulent faire un coup d'tat, ils sont anti dmocratie


Est-ce que la dmocratie c'est de ne pas avoir de programme, se faire lire, et tre un dictateur pendant 5 ans ? Macron prend trop de dcisions impopulaire.
Cela dit les autres n'taient pas mieux, Valls avait utilis 6 fois le 49.3 (Valls propose de supprimer le 49.3, aprs l'avoir utilis six fois).
Il y a un problme dans notre "dmocratie" le peuple n'a jamais moyen de s'exprimer (sauf dans le cas du rfrendum sur la privatisation de l'aroport de Paris, je ne sais pas ce que branlent les gens d'ailleurs, pour ou contre ils devraient voter).




> pas pour rien qu'ils sont majoritairement de gauche.


Selon le public, Macron peut tre de gauche :
 ::fleche::  Macron en meeting: "Je suis de gauche, c'est mon histoire, ma famille"
 ::fleche::  Macron: Pour ma part je suis de gauche




> Et une 'tite image pour la route, o l'on peut voir que 10 millions d'lecteurs croyaient encore qu'une lection pourrait changer les choses et presque 17 millions se sont souvenus du clbre slogan "lection pige  cons" :


Le second tour n'a aucun intrt...
*Marine Lepen ce n'est pas une candidate, c'est un pouvantail*, le FN/RN fait peur  plein de gens. Au second tour les lecteurs de Melenchon disaient "je vais voter pour Macron et le lendemain je vais manifester contre lui".
Asselineau, Cheminade, Dupont-Aignan, Jean Lassalle gagneraient contre elle, c'est peut tre galement le cas pour Hamon, Philippe Poutou et Nathalie Arthaud.

Grard Courtois :  43 % des lecteurs de Macron ont vot pour exprimer leur opposition  Le Pen 



> Pour Jean-Luc Mlenchon, 52 % de ses lecteurs ont vot Macron, 7 % Le Pen, 17 % blanc ou nul et 24 % se sont abstenus.
> Enfin, pour Benot Hamon, 71 % de ses lecteurs ont vot Macron, 2 % Le Pen, 10 % blanc ou nul et 17 % se sont abstenus.


Putain ! Il y a des gens qui avaient tout anticiper en 2017 :
JE VAIS VOTER PARCE QU'IL LE FAUT, JESPRE QUE CE COUILLON DE MACRON S'EN SOUVIENDRA



> Nous serons dans la rue  chaque nouvelle casse du code du travail
> Si Emmanuel Macron est lu et qu'il applique une politique qui ne conviendra pas  beaucoup, nous aurons toujours la possibilit de manifester notre mcontentement
> La nationalisation de l'assurance chmage, c'est l'Etat qui fait ce qu'il veut
> On poursuit le mme programme que ces cinq dernires annes, en plus libral


Donc comme je disais, on s'en fout du second tour, ce qui est intressant c'est le premier et son gros concours de circonstance :
Grosse campagne de PUB pro Macron, avec  sa tte Patrick DrahiLes affaires Fillon (gros acharnements mdiatiques et judiciaires qui ont disparus instantanment aprs le premier tour)Le PS qui ne soutenait pas le candidat choisi par le peuple (Hollande et Valls soutenaient Macron et pas Hamon)Les mdias relativement sympa avec Marine Lepen

Ce qui nous fait :
M. Emmanuel MACRON : 18,19%
Mme Marine LE PEN : 16,14%
M. Franois FILLON : 15,16%
M. Jean-Luc MLENCHON : 14,84%
Finalement vu la campagne de pub dont Macron a bnfici il n'a pas fait un aussi gros score que a.
Fillon a fait un relativement gros score compte tenu du fait qu'il avait tous les mdias contre lui.

===
De toute faon Macron ou un autre, a ne change pas grand chose au final...
Macron dgagera probablement en 2022 mais la personne qui va lui succder ne sera pas forcment mieux...

----------


## Marco46

> J'ai entendu ce matin qu'apparemment le gouvernement recule un peu et accepte de faire une "confrence sur le financement" plutt que d'imposer l'ge pivot. Par contre j'ai du mal a comprendre en quoi a consiste exactement cette confrence de financement. J'ai l'impression qu'on recule juste  X-mois le problme, je vois pas la diffrence entre les runions de travail qui ont dj eu lieu entre le gouvernement et les partenaires sociaux depuis 2 ans, et cette confrence qui, si j'ai bien compris, runira les mmes personnes. Du coup au final chacun restera camp sur ses positions comme aujourd'hui.


C'est trs simple, avant-hier le gouvernement disait on met l'ge pivot sauf si vous nous donnez d'autres solutions except augmenter les cotisations ou baisser les retraites.

Hier le gouvernement dit OK on met pas l'ge pivot, vous avez jusqu' avril pour trouver une solution sans toucher aux cotisations ni au montant des pensions, mais si en avril vous avez pas trouv un consensus (qui ne peut tre que de reculer l'ge de dpart) alors on remet l'ge pivot.

Et la CFDT crie victoire. Une belle bande d'abrutis.

Donc en rsum, ya rien qui a boug d'un millimtre.

Au passage, personne n'est encore capable d'expliquer pourquoi il y aurait un ge de dpart  la retraite dans un systme de retraite  point. Normalement si t'as les points tu devrais pouvoir partir il ne devrait plus y avoir de notion d'ge de dpart. T'as 80% des points t'auras 80% de ta pension etc ...

J'ai regard l'mission sur France2 l'autre soir et  cette question le remplaant de Delevoye s'est emml les pinceaux en commenant  parler de ... trimestres ! Ils sont compltement incomptents c'est juste hallucinant devoir le niveau de connerie ambiant. Donc en gros leur systme simplifi de retraite par point a serait de conserver les trimestres en y mettant par dessus des points. C'est du grand n'importe quoi. Je plains les informaticiens qui vont devoir coder tout ce bordel, les specs fonctionnelles vont tre priceless.

----------


## benjani13

> J'ai entendu ce matin qu'apparemment le gouvernement recule un peu et accepte de faire une "confrence sur le financement" plutt que d'imposer l'ge pivot. Par contre j'ai du mal a comprendre en quoi a consiste exactement cette confrence de financement. J'ai l'impression qu'on recule juste  X-mois le problme, je vois pas la diffrence entre les runions de travail qui ont dj eu lieu entre le gouvernement et les partenaires sociaux depuis 2 ans, et cette confrence qui, si j'ai bien compris, runira les mmes personnes. Du coup au final chacun restera camp sur ses positions comme aujourd'hui.


Marco m'a devanc, mais oui a ne change rien. On nous dit que nous serons obliger de faire une concession, la grande victoire de la CFDT c'est que nous pourrons peut tre choisir laquelle. Comme dirait l'autre, quand le gouvernement rinstaurera l'esclavage, la CFDT ngociera le poids des chaines.

Sans compter que cette ge pipeau (elle est pas de moi), est probablement un jeu de dupe, d'une part pour dcaler le dbat sur l'age de dpart  la retraite et non sur le systme  point, et d'une autre pour faire croire  l'opinion que le gouvernement  lch des concessions et que donc les grviste n'ont plus de raison de se mobiliser.

On pourrait aussi discuter du vocabulaire employ, ge pivot, ge d'quilibre... tout pour ne pas parler d'ge de dpart.




> Au passage, personne n'est encore capable d'expliquer pourquoi il y aurait un ge de dpart  la retraite dans un systme de retraite  point. Normalement si t'as les points tu devrais pouvoir partir il ne devrait plus y avoir de notion d'ge de dpart. T'as 80% des points t'auras 80% de ta pension etc ...
> 
> J'ai regard l'mission sur France2 l'autre soir et  cette question le remplaant de Delevoye s'est emml les pinceaux en commenant  parler de ... trimestres ! Ils sont compltement incomptents c'est juste hallucinant devoir le niveau de connerie ambiant. Donc en gros leur systme simplifi de retraite par point a serait de conserver les trimestres en y mettant par dessus des points. C'est du grand n'importe quoi. Je plains les informaticiens qui vont devoir coder tout ce bordel, les specs fonctionnelles vont tre priceless.


Alors a c'est la question  1millions d'euros  ::mouarf::  C'est pas la premire fois, tous les macronistes interrogs sur la dfinition de la carrire complte dans ce nouveau systme de retraite se sont compltement ridiculis.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> J'ai entendu ce matin qu'apparemment le gouvernement recule un peu et accepte de faire une "confrence sur le financement" plutt que d'imposer l'ge pivot


Juste pour illustrer tes propos



Et aussi




Quant aux "ngociations", une petite illustration de ce que c'est rellement.






> @Jon Shannow
> Il manque un dtail sur ton illustration du ruissellement,  la fin les petits verres vides se fissurent et cassent, ne pouvant plus supporter le poids du seul verre plein


Cette tape n'est pas encore arrive. On peut esprer que quand elle arrivera, on aura un vrai rveil des consciences...  ::roll::

----------


## halaster08

> C'est trs simple, avant-hier le gouvernement disait on met l'ge pivot sauf si vous nous donnez d'autres solutions except augmenter les cotisations ou baisser les retraites.
> 
> Hier le gouvernement dit OK on met pas l'ge pivot, vous avez jusqu' avril pour trouver une solution sans toucher aux cotisations ni au montant des pensions, mais si en avril vous avez pas trouv un consensus (qui ne peut tre que de reculer l'ge de dpart) alors on remet l'ge pivot.
> 
> Et la CFDT crie victoire. Une belle bande d'abrutis.


Ok j'avais bien compris alors, je pensais avoir forcment zapp quelque chose.

----------


## Gunny

Et n'oublions pas que tout a est parce que le systme actuel est trop compliqu et qu'il faut le simplifier...

----------


## Phiphi41

> Les fanboys LREM sont libre de s'exprimer, si on en entend trs peu c'est parce qu'il y en a trs peu.


C'est plutt qu'ils en ont marre de se faire insulter copieusement.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Et la CFDT crie victoire. Une belle bande d'abrutis.


Les chefs des syndicats sont souvent proche du pouvoir...  ::(: 
Ils stoppent souvent les luttes sociales bien avant que les travailleurs soient satisfaits, ils se contentent de peu. Ils sont content de faire des petits deals avec le pouvoir et voil.




> le systme actuel est trop compliqu et qu'il faut le simplifier...


Ben en tout cas a devrait diminuer le nombre de rgimes de retraite.
Est-ce que a concerne galement les lus ? Parce qu'ils ont pas mal de privilges, y compris au niveau de la retraite.




> se faire insulter copieusement.


C'est impossible, c'est hors charte, un membre n'a pas le droit d'insulter un autre membre.
Donc "insulter" ce n'est pas le mot le plus adapt  la situation.
Au pire tu vas avoir des  :-1: , normalement les membres pas d'accord vont argumenter pour expliquer pourquoi ils ne partagent pas ton point de vue.

Si vous avez des arguments pour justifier la reforme de la retraite, merci de les partager.
En rgle gnral on manque d'interventions pro LREM de qualit, ce n'est pas marrant si tout le monde est d'accord. Il faut des types courageux pour aller  contre courant. En pro Macron il y a Mingolito et xXxNeWgEnErAtIoN, donc ce n'est pas optimal. Ils sont peut-tre contre productif pour leur cause.

----------


## fredoche

> En pro Macron il y a Mingolito


Pas sur concernant Mingolito

----------


## Ryu2000

Ouais il n'est peut-tre pas du ct LREM. (il me semble qu'il a dfendu le gouvernement a plusieurs reprises, mais c'est possible que je confonde)
En tout cas il y a rarement des intervenants LREM. Je crois qu'il y a eu une femme  un moment donn, mais elle a rapidement eu peur de s'exprimer. (je raconte mal, il faudrait retrouver la source, mais bonne chance dans un topic de 340 pages).

C'est peut-tre compliqu de trouver des sympathisants LREM qui ont le niveau. Quand on voit les arguments que les lecteurs LREM avaient au premier tour "il est nouveau, il est jeune, il est beau"...
Chez LREM il y a des dputs incomptents, c'tait assez triste d'ailleurs :
Malaise TV va se rgaler avec l'entre de ces 3 LREM  l'Assemble



> Ces trois candidates de La Rpublique en marche staient fait remarquer sur Internet en offrant des moments publics de pur malaise, *voire d'incomptence*. Elles ont toutes remport leur lection au second tour des lections lgislatives et entreront  l'Assemble par la magie d'une tiquette LREM

----------


## xXxNeWgEnErAtIoN

> Je viens de t'expliquer que je m'en foutais.
> 
> T'as oubli de prciser que t'avais le QI d'un poireau et une haleine de WC turc  force de lcher le cul du grand pharaon et de ses ministres.
> 
> En attendant tu feras un parfait Benalla Bis. De toute faon, ta rpublique nouvelle gnration elle ne tient plus qu' a : de la violence, des gros bras comme toi, des matraques, des LBD, des cagoules de gangsters, et des mthodes de gangster.


Donc toi qui a un qi  4 chiffres t'es en train de me dire que les manifestants sont pacifiques ?

Brler des voitures de police s'est tre pacifiste ?

Mettre le feu dans une banque qui ce situe au rez de chausse d'un immeuble s'est tre pacifiste ?

Brler les centres villes depuis an s'est tre pacifiste ?

Lancer des pavs sur les crs s'est tre pacifiste ?

Demander la dmission d'un gouvernement lu dmocratiquement en manifestant de la sorte s'est tre pacifiste ?

Bloquer les citoyens qui n'ont rien demand et qui veulent seulement travailler s'est tre pacifiste ?


Cette blague

----------


## Ryu2000

> Donc toi qui a un qi  4 chiffres t'es en train de me dire que les manifestants sont pacifiques ?


Je crois qu'il se foutait juste de ta gueule gentiment parce que tu fais trop le malin "Je fais de la boxe, du MMA, de la musculation, je fais 1m87, je suis charg d'affaire, je dirige une quipe, bla bla bla".
Tu peux dire n'importe quoi, de toute faon personne ne te verra dans le monde rel, si a se trouve t'es petit et obse, mais on s'en fout  la limite.
Tout sonne faux chez toi, on dirait que t'as 14 ans vu ta comprhension du monde rel.
En tout cas il y a une chose qui est certaine, c'est que tu n'es pas pay par LREM pour faire de la propagande pro Macron, parce que tu n'aurais pas pass la priode d'essaie.




> ta rpublique nouvelle gnration elle ne tient plus qu' a : de la violence, des gros bras comme toi, des matraques, des LBD, des cagoules de gangsters, et des mthodes de gangster.


Bon aprs chaque gouvernement  ses casseurs de gueules, Sarkozy et Hollande avaient probablement leur Benalla, Macron n'a pas eu de chance il s'est fait chopper.
Si a se trouve en plus d'tre un casseur de gueule, Benalla tait l'amant de Macron, dans les appelles tlphoniques Macron est un peu trop protecteur  mon gout.

C'est pareil l'histoire des policiers dguiser en casseur a devait exister sous Hollande et Sarkozy.
Mais l c'est trop griller, il y a des vidos o on voit que la police protge les black blocs et les antifas...




> Brler des voitures de police s'est tre pacifiste ?


Il ne faut pas amalgamer les manifestants avec les casseurs.
Les casseurs sont les idiots utiles du systme, ils sont l pour infiltrer le mouvement et lui donner une mauvaise image.




> Lancer des pavs sur les crs s'est tre pacifiste ?


Au bout d'un moment il y a moyen de craquer, les gaz lacrymogne, les provocations, les tirs de LBD, a fini par te pousser  bout.
Les policiers provoquent en attendant une raction des manifestants.

----------


## Phiphi41

Un de mes collgues  son fils pompier de paris, et ce week end il tait  nation en train d'teindre des feux.

Et qu'elle ne fut pas sa surprise de voir des manifestants leurs balancer des grenades lacrymognes dans les pieds pour empcher les pompiers d'teindre les feux.

----------


## Cincinnatus

> Un de mes collgues  son fils pompier de paris, et ce week end il tait  nation en train d'teindre des feux.
> 
> Et qu'elle ne fut pas sa surprise de voir des manifestants leurs balancer des grenades lacrymognes dans les pieds pour empcher les pompiers d'teindre les feux.


Et les lacrymos sortaient d'o ? Du stock de la prfecture ?

----------


## xXxNeWgEnErAtIoN

> Un de mes collgues  son fils pompier de paris, et ce week end il tait  nation en train d'teindre des feux.
> 
> Et qu'elle ne fut pas sa surprise de voir des manifestants leurs balancer des grenades lacrymognes dans les pieds pour empcher les pompiers d'teindre les feux.


Bah non ils ont d se tromper, les manifestants sont pacifiques ils nous disent.

@Ryu si tu spammais pas ce topic il n'y aurait pas 340 pages mais la moiti moins.

Tu parles de la fan base En marche comme si nous tions des dbiles, alors peut-tre, mais vous devez pas non plus tre trs malins parce que chez l'upr 0.5% c'est un bon score, nous on est lu et pas vous.

Donc continuez de faire vos films mais en attendant nous nous sommes aux manoeuvres et vous le serez jamais avec vos 0.5%.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Et qu'elle ne fut pas sa surprise de voir des manifestants leurs balancer des grenades lacrymognes dans les pieds pour empcher les pompiers d'teindre les feux.


a me parait bizarre cette histoire :
Les manifestants n'ont pas accs aux gaz lacrymogneLes manifestants n'ont rien contre les pompiersLes manifestants n'ont pas intrt  ce qu'il y a de la dgradation
Si cette histoire de feu, de pompier et de lacrymogne est vrai, soit les policiers ont envoy les lacrymo, soit se sont des casseurs du type black bloc/antifa.

Je suis tomb sur cet article, et il y a un tweet qui contient une vido  l'intrieur :
Retraites : un nouveau samedi de manifestations  Paris et en rgions



> Place de la Bastille, de nouveaux chants se sont levs contre la rforme des retraites, depuis les marches de l'opra national. Le cortge avanait tranquillement vers la place. Un peu en amont, avenue Daumesnil, un panneau publicitaire a t incendi. *Des manifestants et des street-medics ont tent d'teindre le feu avant l'arrive des pompiers, note le journaliste Clment Lanot sur Twitter.*
> https://twitter.com/ClementLanot/sta...22122952318976


Et il y a a aussi :
Lyon : ils filment la manifestation du 4e tage, un projectile explose  leur fentre



> https://twitter.com/eiramniffac/stat...13183841984513
> https://twitter.com/eiramniffac/stat...25555017109504


La fille a trouv les frames dans lesquelles ont voit le CRS lancer la grenade.

Lors de la manifestation des pompiers, les policiers n'ont pas t sympa avec eux :
"Pourquoi a-t-on donn des instructions pareilles ?" Pompiers et forces de l'ordre s'interrogent aprs les incidents lors de la manifestation des soldats du feu



> Pour lui, sans l'ombre d'un doute, "*l'intention de provocation venait de la police*". Il en veut pour preuve la "ligne d'arrt empchant les pompiers d'accder aux bus qui devaient les ramener dans leur dpartement. Quand les pompiers demandaient  rejoindre leur bus, on leur interdisait l'accs et on les gazait [avec des gaz lacrymognes]", affirme le syndicaliste  franceinfo.


 ::fleche::  Manifestation des pompiers  Paris : 3 policiers blesss et 6 interpellations
 ::fleche::  Affrontements entre policiers et pompiers  Nice : cinq blesss, cinq interpellations




> Tu parles de la fan base En marche comme si nous tions des dbiles, alors peut-tre, mais vous devez pas non plus tre trs malins parce que chez l'upr 0.5%


Premirement on ne mlange pas qualit et quantit  ::P: , deuximement je suis plus anti PS/UMP/LREM que pro UPR. Je m'en fous un peu de l'UPR en ralit...

Je ne comprend pas comment vous pouvez dfendre la rforme des retraites, les avocats exercent une profession librale, ils cotisent  une caisse prive de retraite qui est bnficiaire et avec Macron ils vont devoir payer plus et toucher moins.
Normalement avoir votre logique trs trs  droite, vous ne devriez pas aimer.

----------


## daerlnaxe

> Je viens de t'expliquer que je m'en foutais.
> 
> T'as oubli de prciser que t'avais le QI d'un poireau et une haleine de WC turc  force de lcher le cul du grand pharaon et de ses ministres.
> 
> En attendant tu feras un parfait Benalla Bis. De toute faon, ta rpublique nouvelle gnration elle ne tient plus qu' a : de la violence, des gros bras comme toi, des matraques, des LBD, des cagoules de gangsters, et des mthodes de gangster.


C'est un truc du 15-18 de jvc pour le mma et le gorille, les mecs ont caricatur  en bon trolls de service, quand des gens expliquaient leur parcours pour justifier de leurs propos sur les sports de combat et la muscu, c'est un peu comme si tu disais qu'en ayant fait des projets durant 6 ans en bureau d'tude tu savais de quoi tu parlais et que les mecs te caricaturaient pour l'avoir dit. Ca illustre un peu le niveau, la vague de minots de 12 ans qui sont venus sur le net ne respectant plus leurs ains le savoir transmis, etc.. qui se moquent de tout, de tout le monde et n'ont jamais grandi, ont caricatur les gens qui venaient faire profiter les communauts de leur exprience parce qu'ils ne supportaient pas d'tre recadrs quand ils dbarquaient avec leur 6 mois de remise en forme. Donc perds pas ton temps quand tu lis a.

Mme si mon prcdent message est amer, je te rassure que je n'apprcie pas du tout le gvt Macron et  tous les pts de vue, scurit, numrique, droit du travail...

----------


## xXxNeWgEnErAtIoN

Oui et c'est la police qui dit aux manifestants de tout casser sur leur passage. Bien videmment.

Cette mauvaise fois level 999

----------


## Jipt

> Demander la dmission d'un gouvernement lu *dmocratiquement* en manifestant de la sorte s'est tre pacifiste ?


Sans perdre de vue que la dmocratie s'est construite sur des trucs genre prise de la Bastille, qui n'a pas d tre une bataille de petits chevaux  coups de ds, hein.
Mais certains ont la mmoire courte et ne ressortent que ce qui peut les intresser




> en attendant nous nous sommes aux manoeuvres et vous le serez jamais avec vos 0.5%.


Et bientt d'autres vont reprendre une autre Bastille, ou un Parvis de la Dfense ou que sais-je encore.
Car s'il ne s'en va pas tout seul et gentiment, le parvenu de 40 balais, va falloir qu'on le chasse _manu_ (jeu de mot  double dtente,  ::mouarf:: ) militari, pas d'autre solution.

PS : pas trs franais, ce _nous nous sommes_

----------


## xXxNeWgEnErAtIoN

> Sans perdre de vue que la dmocratie s'est construite sur des trucs genre prise de la Bastille, qui n'a pas d tre une bataille de petits chevaux  coups de ds, hein.
> Mais certains ont la mmoire courte et ne ressortent que ce qui peut les intresser
> 
> 
> Et bientt d'autres vont reprendre une autre Bastille, ou un Parvis de la Dfense ou que sais-je encore.
> Car s'il ne s'en va pas tout seul et gentiment, le parvenu de 40 balais, va falloir qu'on le chasse _manu_ (jeu de mot  double dtente, ) militari, pas d'autre solution.
> 
> PS : pas trs franais, ce _nous nous sommes_


Euh, on a volu depuis,  cette poque les gens taient des bufs.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Euh, on a volu depuis,  cette poque les gens taient des bufs.


Visiblement, t'as rat l'volution, toi t'es devenu mouton...  ::ptdr::

----------


## xXxNeWgEnErAtIoN

> Visiblement, t'as rat l'volution, toi t'es devenu mouton...


Ok donc maintenant tre dans le camp le plus srieux et le plus moral s'est tre un mouton.

Ben oui j'accepte d'tre un mouton et d'tre dans le camp du bien.

----------


## Ryu2000

> la dmocratie s'est construite sur des trucs genre prise de la Bastille


Les heures les plus sombres de notre histoire  ::(: 
Quand une minorit de rvolutionnaire a dcapit plein de gens du peuple qui n'avait rien fait de mal.
Aprs il y a eu la terreur, la crise des assignats, etc. C'tait une sale poque...  ::(: 




> va falloir qu'on le chasse _manu_


Si Hollande a pu tenir 5 ans, Macron devrait y arriver. De toute faon Macron ou un autre... La rforme des retraites vient des Grandes Orientations de Politique conomique fixes par la Commission europenne.




> cette poque les gens taient des bufs.


Non, dans le roman national la rvolution a t influenc par les lumires,  l'cole on nous a dit qu'ils taient trs intelligent et trs en avance sur leur temps. Donc ce n'tait pas des bufs (beauf ?). Bon aprs quand on voit la diffrente entre ce qu'on nous a racont sur Voltaire et la ralit, il y a de quoi tout remettre en question...




> d'tre dans le camp du bien.


Le "camp du bien" a sonne comme de la propagande de dictature. On croirait entendre George W. Bush...

Il y a un article qui parle des pro LREM qui se croient dans le camp du bien :
La radicalisation du "camp du bien"



> "Vous prfrez peut-tre Marine Le Pen ?" ; "Emmanuel Macron est le seul rempart aux gilets jaunes, qui appellent au suicide des flics et crient des slogans antismites" ; "Critiquer le prsident, c'est prparer le chaos"... Depuis quelques mois, le dbat s'est tendu. Comme polaris.  la rancoeur antilite et antisystme d'une partie du pays rpond dsormais *une sorte de radicalisation du "camp du bien", pour qui rflchir  la situation politique sans applaudir systmatiquement aux actions du chef de l'tat vous range de facto parmi les irresponsables*, les "idiots utiles" des blacks blocs ou du Rassemblement national. Et les invectives pleuvent dru. Si virulentes, parfois, qu'elles donnent envie d'objecter, comme dans le film avec feu le gnial Jean-Pierre Marielle : "Calmos !"

----------


## Rayek

trs intressant sur la "rforme" des retraites

----------


## fredoche

xXxNeWgEnErAtIoN c'est cette phrase ci-dessous qui me sidre



> https://actu17.fr/cedric-chouviat-fa...e-depuis-2018/
> 
> Voila voil, pu le permis depuis 2018, 375 contraventions, 40000 euros de dette au trsor public. Le pire ce sont les gens qui le dfendent


Moi je ne t'ai pas mis de pouce rouge, je t'aurai mis 2 baffes. Qualifier de "pire" ceux qui peuvent interroger cette mort ou oui le dfendre parce que nul ne mrite de mourir pour un contrle routier en plein paris en plein aprs-midi. Mme sans permis, mme avec 375 contraventions, mme avec 40 000 de dettes.
Drahi le grand pote  macron, c'est au moins 40 000 000 000 de dettes qu'il dtient.
Tu n'as aucune conscience de ce que tu peux crire, tu n'as, vous n'avez aucun respect. Et tu n'en mrites donc aucun. 

Vous tes dconnect et tu oses te dire dans _le camp du bien_. Merci Ryu pour ce lien que je vais lire avec intrt.

Voir semaine aprs semaine des gens qui souhaitent simplement exprimer leurs ides se faire tabasser, blesser, mutiler. Se faire tabasser  terre,  plusieurs flics, les femmes comme les hommes en sont victimes,  coups de pieds, de poings, de matraques. Et un ministre qui les flicite.
Voir un gars se faire allumer en plein Bordeaux, dans le dos, sans aucune menace, devant les camras et attendre plus d'un an avant une mise en examen.
LBD a veut dire lanceur de balles de DEFENSE. En quoi se dfend-on en flinguant un mec par derrire de la sorte ?

Voir tous ces gens molests, tabasss, pris en traitre, pitins au sol, par derrire, par des gens arms jusqu'au dents, protgs, cagouls, casqus, et les autorits chaque semaine qui incitent ces soit-disant forces de l'ordre.

La France souffre depuis au moins 20 ans de ses politiques. Les attentats ont t un vrai choc national. Il aurait t temps de reconstruire une socit unie et soucieuse de ses citoyens, une socit qui cre l'adhsion. 
C'est tout le contraire qui se produit et les seuls  en tre responsables ont un dnomm Macron  leur tte. Mais effectivement il est trs suivi, par toute la racaille bourgeoise que compte ce pays, et qu'on voit dfiler sur les antennes pour distiller leur venin morbide

----------


## MABROUKI

> J'aime les leons d'histoire :
> 
> Mais alors, comment faisaient-ils, avant ? Ils ne faisaient pas ?


Si,si comme tout le monde  .
Mais je  te rappelle  que les arabes dont je parle sont les arabes dArabie  donc des  nomades dans un quasi vacuum , personne qui vive  aux alentours de la tente ou du campement, un espace en sable,sans vgtation , brlant ou l' eau est une denre rare  ,
Espace ou la prsence humaine est galement trs rduite ,qui n'appartient personne ni  aucune autorit ,ou le soleil ardent brle tout mme les excrments de la veille ,les rduit en cendre  et les sme aux quatre vents.
Lincinration des ordures  est un procd naturel millnaire ainsi que  le recyclage permanent .
Les spultures dans le dsert disparaissent galement illico.
Il n' y a  pas de putrfaction ,ni mauves odeurs dans le dsert.
Au dsert les latrines et lavabos sont incongrus.
Les habitants  de Syrie,d' Irak ,d'Egypte,du Maghreb par contre  ont connu l'occupation romaine durant des sicles bien avant la conqute arabe et de surcrot ces contres ntaient pas dsertiques(arides).
Les arabes ont donc reconduits  les us des contres sus-cites qui taient des us romaines  car les arabes sont des gens trs pragmatiques.

----------


## MABROUKI

> J'aime les leons d'histoire :


Pour complter ce tableau ,il faut signaler  qu'aussi bien les arabes d'Arabie comme les Turcs d'Asie Centrale( qui est un autre dsert mais glacial) sont des gens  "de tente"  c..d  des nomades errants,sans demeure fixe (expression emprunte a l'historien arabe maghrbin Ibn Khaldoun du 13 sicle) 
Donc notre gratitude doit aller aux romains ...
Des latrines et des bains publics romains semblables aux latrines  et hammans arabes  en parfait tat de conservation ,construits en briques rouges  existent chez nous dans les vestiges des villes romaines .
Chaque bain public  comporte  plusieurs latrines.

----------


## Jipt

> --snip--


Mais calme-toi, bon sang, tu vas nous pter une durite, l ! 
Je sais bien qu'il est irritant, trs, mais c'est juste parce qu'il ne comprend pas. On va lui expliquer lentement, peut-tre que a va s'arranger.




> Visiblement, t'as rat l'volution, toi t'es devenu mouton...


Rh, you made my day, +1 !  ::lol:: 




> Euh, on a volu depuis, * cette poque* les gens taient des bufs.


_ cette poque_ et vu d'ici, de ton point de vue limit, oui, peut-tre. Mais _ cette poque_ *et pour eux*, ils taient au top.
Qu'est-ce qu'on va dire des robocops qui fourmillent dans les rues des grandes villes, sans foi ni loi, dans deux sicles, mmmh ?
Qu'est-ce qu'on va dire de ceux qui ont la prtention de gouverner ?
Qu'est-ce qu'on va dire de ceux qui pourrissent la plante au nom du sacro-saint dieu pognozoff ?




> --snip--


Mention spciale pour la leon d'histoire (toujours un plaisir).  ::ccool::

----------


## MABROUKI

> J'ai entendu ce matin qu'apparemment le gouvernement recule un peu et accepte de faire une "confrence sur le financement" plutt que d'imposer l'ge pivot. Par contre j'ai du mal a comprendre en quoi a consiste exactement cette confrence de financement. J'ai l'impression qu'on recule juste  X-mois le problme, je vois pas la diffrence entre les runions de travail qui ont dj eu lieu entre le gouvernement et les partenaires sociaux depuis 2 ans, et cette confrence qui, si j'ai bien compris, runira les mmes personnes. Du coup au final chacun restera camp sur ses positions comme aujourd'hui.


Les retraites  pour le gvt se rduisent  un problme de fric.
N' ayant pu obtenir l'allongement de l'age "lgal" ou "pivot"   de dpart  la retraite(l'age lgal interdit aux patrons d'employer des salaries arrivs  cet age)  ,qui s'il l'avait obtenu serait de 64 ans.
Cela aurait contraint les salaries  travailler jusqu' 64 ans , et pour quelqu'un qui dmarre  20 ans ,l'aurait contraint  travailler jusqu' 64 ans pour avoir une pension complte,c..d descente.
c..d _traire les salaries_ par le "pis"
N'ayant pu l'obtenir avec le gourdin dans sa main gauche ,il met celui ci dans  sa main droite ,en  voulant "arracher" un accord aux organisations syndicales et patronales qui s'engageraient par crit(convention tripartite)  financer les DFICITS FUTURS  des caisses de retraites, c'est  _traire les salaries_ par les khouiles
Toute  cette gymnastique gouvernementale vise  augmenter la cotisation retraite  des salaries soit en les faisant "pivoter"  (plus tu travailles plus longtemps plus tu cotises) soit en les faisant "flchir" (engagement des organisations syndicales) ce qui conomisera au gvt  les subventions verses aux caisses de retraites.

En arabe dialectal  on dit chez moi "de sa barbe,fais-lui un bon encens"(sous entendu que si quelqu'un aime l'odeur de l'encens ,sa barbe est la plus idoine pour cet office). 
Ceci explique que Mr Martinez qui est un syndicaliste pur et dur, trouve que c'est un chantage inacceptable

----------


## xXxNeWgEnErAtIoN

> xXxNeWgEnErAtIoN c'est cette phrase ci-dessous qui me sidre
> 
> 
> Moi je ne t'ai pas mis de pouce rouge, je t'aurai mis 2 baffes. Qualifier de "pire" ceux qui peuvent interroger cette mort ou oui le dfendre parce que nul ne mrite de mourir pour un contrle routier en plein paris en plein aprs-midi. Mme sans permis, mme avec 375 contraventions, mme avec 40 000 de dettes.
> Drahi le grand pote  macron, c'est au moins 40 000 000 000 de dettes qu'il dtient.
> Tu n'as aucune conscience de ce que tu peux crire, tu n'as, vous n'avez aucun respect. Et tu n'en mrites donc aucun. 
> 
> Vous tes dconnect et tu oses te dire dans _le camp du bien_. Merci Ryu pour ce lien que je vais lire avec intrt.
> 
> ...


Mouais tout aussi convaincant qu'un franais lambda qui s'indigne pour l'Australie et qui continue son train train quotidien.

----------


## Marco46

https://youtu.be/iftD8PvqraQ?t=1970

_"La France a t gouverne sur une espce de cassure, c'est que la gauche tait cense reprsenter le peuple et la droite la nation, la gauche a trahi le peuple et la droite a trahi la nation alors je me demande ce qui reste."_

C'est tellement a ! a m'a sci ce mlange de clairvoyance et de sens de la synthse  ::aie:: 

Bon sinon don't feed the troll.

EDIT : Petite sortie de route des familles sur l'Islam en fin de vido lol

----------


## Jon Shannow

Bon, voici une explication simple, de la mthode Macron et con..sorts

----------


## Jon Shannow

Les mdias franais, toujours l pour soutenir le gouvernement...

----------


## Ryu2000

> Voir tous ces gens molests, tabasss, pris en traitre, pitins au sol, par derrire, par des gens arms jusqu'au dents, protgs, cagouls, casqus, et les autorits chaque semaine qui incitent ces soit-disant forces de l'ordre.


La stratgie du gouvernement c'est de dissuader les gens d'aller manifester, participer  une manifestation des gilets jaunes c'est prendre le risque de perdre un il, donc a doit refroidir pas mal de monde.
Le gouvernement s'arrange aussi pour faire passer les gilets jaunes pour des casseurs et des gens violents. (les mdias ne filment pas les provocations de la police mais filment la rponse des manifestants)
 un moment donn les mdias ont mme essay de faire passer les gilets jaunes pour des antismites  ::ptdr::  ::ptdr::  ::ptdr::  (en principe plus c'est gros plus a passe, mais l ce n'est pas pass du tout, personne n'a gob cette connerie, aprs c'est facile de payer des petits cons pour faire des graffitis anti-juifs lors des manifestations gilets jaunes) 




> Voir semaine aprs semaine des gens qui souhaitent simplement exprimer leurs ides se faire tabasser, blesser, mutiler. Se faire tabasser  terre,  plusieurs flics, les femmes comme les hommes en sont victimes,  coups de pieds, de poings, de matraques. Et un ministre qui les flicite.


a c'est bizarre quand mme, en dehors des manifestations les policiers se font sanctionner lourdement quand ils font des fautes, au contraire dans les manifestations des gilets jaunes c'est open-bar.
Gilets Jaunes: Christophe Castaner a dcor des policiers souponns de faits de violences

Des policiers se sentent menac par l'ultra gauche :
Les policiers se sentent de plus en plus menacs




> Les attentats ont t un vrai choc national. Il aurait t temps de reconstruire une socit unie et soucieuse de ses citoyens, une socit qui cre l'adhsion.


Vous tes utopiste ou comment a se passe ?
La ralit est moins rose que a, les gouvernements utilisent les attaques terroristes comme prtexte pour supprimer des liberts et surveiller le peuple.
Les attaques terroristes permettent galement au gouvernement de gagner de la popularit :
Janvier 2015 : Hollande et Valls font un bond record de popularit, aprs les attentats
Novembre 2015 : Les cotes de popularit de Hollande et Valls en hausse aprs les attentats
Aot 2016 : La cote de Hollande reste au plus bas aprs les attentats de Nice et Saint-Etienne-du-Rouvray (a ne fonctionne pas  tous les coups !)
Pure les terroristes taient plus actifs sous Hollande.




> toute la racaille bourgeoise que compte ce pays, et qu'on voit dfiler sur les antennes pour distiller leur venin morbide


Les mdias respectent la ligne ditoriale dicte par ceux qui les possdent.
Grce aux gilets jaunes plein de gens se sont rendu compte que les mdias manipulaient les spectateurs en leur mentant. Les critiques envers BFM TV ont explos.  :;):

----------


## benjani13

Une vido d'Usul qui m'a pli de rire de bon matin devant mon caf, sur la lgitimit de la rvolution. Un sujet critique et une bonne tranche de rire en une seule vido.

----------


## fredoche

ouep
en attendant c'est la socit qui est en train d'exploser 

Ce matin j'coutais a : faon de gouverner en Macronie 


En gros il faut faire des chques en blanc  ces escrocs

et une confrence trs intressante de Juan Branco devant Polytechnique, 1h30 par contre, si vous avez le temps




oui ryu je suis utopiste. Je suis n ici, on m'a inculqu des valeurs auxquelles j'ai cru (trop) longtemps. J'ai des enfants, j'aime les gens d'une manire gnrale, j'aime la vie sous toutes ses formes, et je souhaite  tous de pouvoir la savourer comme je le fais bien souvent. 

Et jexcre, le mot est faible, jexcre cette engeance qui gouverne le pays depuis trop longtemps, et dont la seule russite est de le piller, et de le dtruire.

----------


## benjani13

> et une confrence trs intressante de Juan Branco devant Polytechnique, 1h30 par contre, si vous avez le temps


Ah tiens, je l'ai cout hier soir dans les transports en commun. Si le discours est "habituel" pour qui  dj cout Branco (mme si c'est toujours une claque de se faire numrer tous ces noms d'escrocs  milliards), c'est trs intressant de l'adresser directement aux filles et fils spirituels de tous ces polytechniciens et narques qui ont pills l'tat. Leur demander si ils veulent rester des petits toutous dociles ou tenter autre chose, si ils veulent garder un btiment Drahi dans leur cole...

A ce propos, on apprenais hier que le groupe Total va construire un nouveau btiment au sein mme du campus de Polytechnique:




> Linstallation, au cur du campus de lX, prs des salles de classe, des rsidences tudiantes et du restaurant, dun centre dinnovation et de recherche de lentreprise Total. Ce btiment de 5000 m accueillera 400 personnes, pour moiti des employs du groupe ptrolier, et pour lautre moiti des doctorants, startuppeurs ou partenaires publics et privs. Les travaux de construction vont dbuter en ce premier trimestre 2020.


https://www.lefigaro.fr/actualite-fr...mique-20200113

----------


## xXxNeWgEnErAtIoN

Ok donc vos sources se rsument  pipi caca et usul.

Et aprs vous dites que les pro macron sont des moutons et sont btes.

Je savais que les communistes (qui defendent leur retraite par capitalisation, cet blague) avaient des problmes, mais l franchement, faudrait arrter de confondre votre bouteille de lait et de vin le matin.

Ce n'est plus possible quoi.

----------


## fredoche

"startuppeurs"... parfois j'entends _stars-teupeurs_, et c'est surtout le mort "star" qui compte, parce que a brille

C'est bien de la novlangue a aussi

----------


## fredoche

> Ok donc vos sources se rsument  pipi caca et usul.


Non c'est  - hlas pour toi - ton intellect  peu prs aussi dvelopp que celui d'un lgume qui rsume ces sources  cela.

En plus ton esprit fanatique t'empchera d'entendre et de penser hors du cadre qui lui a t donn par l'objet de ton adoration. La rflexion, la pense, n'est pas  ta porte.

Ajoute tous les coups reus lors de tes entrainements de MMA, la surconsommation de protines en poudre et probablement les shoots aux hormones qui te permettent d'obtenir ton corps de machine de combat, tu ne peux pas esprer conserver un cerveau en parfait tat de fonctionnement. 

Dsol sincrement  ::calim2::  

PS : mfiance avec les hormones et les protines, non seulement a rend con, mais en plus a rend impuissant. Dsol sincrement  ::calim2::

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Non c'est  - hlas pour toi - ton intellect  peu prs aussi dvelopp que celui d'un lgume qui rsume ces sources  cela.
> 
> En plus ton esprit fanatique t'empchera d'entendre et de penser hors du cadre qui lui a t donn par l'objet de ton adoration. La rflexion, la pense, n'est pas  ta porte.
> 
> Ajoute tous les coups reus lors de tes entrainements de MMA, la surconsommation de protines en poudre et probablement les shoots aux hormones qui te permettent d'obtenir ton corps de machine de combat, tu ne peux pas esprer conserver un cerveau en parfait tat de fonctionnement. 
> 
> Dsol sincrement  
> 
> PS : mfiance avec les hormones et les protines, non seulement a rend con, mais en plus a rend impuissant. Dsol sincrement


 ::ptdr::  Merci, le soleil est de retour dans mon bureau, grce  toi !  ::ptdr::

----------


## benjani13

> Ok donc vos sources se rsument  pipi caca et usul.
> 
> Et aprs vous dites que les pro macron sont des moutons et sont btes.


Ce qui me fait doublement marrer c'est que la vido d'Usul que j'ai post est bourre d'autodrision, ce qui fait sacrment dfaut aux fanatiques de ton genre.

Bon mme si je me demande toujours si tu n'es pas qu'un pure troll... Dans tous les cas j'aimerai que tu te demandes si le temps que tu gche ici vaut le coup. C'est prcieux le temps...

----------


## xXxNeWgEnErAtIoN

> Ce qui me fait doublement marrer c'est que la vido d'Usul que j'ai post est bourre d'autodrision, ce qui fait sacrment dfaut aux fanatiques de ton genre.
> 
> Bon mme si je me demande toujours si tu n'es pas qu'un pure troll... Dans tous les cas j'aimerai que tu te demandes si le temps que tu gche ici vaut le coup. C'est prcieux le temps...


Peut-tre, si tu crois que je vais m'embter  regarder ses vidos, autant ses vidos sur les jeux-videos  l'poque o il tait sur jeux-videos.com etaient correctes, mais Usul qui fait de la politique, cette blague, c'est comme lire toutes les sources que sort Ryu, c'est juste pas possible.

----------


## Ryu2000

> En gros il faut faire des chques en blanc  ces escrocs


Il ne dit pas plutt que le gouvernement va crer un dficit de 3 milliards par an, avec un 43eme rgime spciale et que le peuple va payer ? (les rserves de tout le monde ? l'assiette ?)
J'ai peut-tre mal compris...




> Je suis n ici, on m'a inculqu des valeurs auxquelles j'ai cru (trop) longtemps.


Ouais mais c'est un roman, c'est comme l'ancien testament ou Martine  la montagne. Il ne faut peut-tre pas tout prendre au pied de la lettre, la ralit a t rcrite pour nous "inculquer des valeurs".
Dans la version officielle : les rois taient trs mchant, les rvolutionnaires taient trs gentils, les franais sont des colonisateurs, des racistes, des collaborateurs, etc. Quand tu creuses l'histoire ce n'est pas si manichen que a... Les gentils ne sont pas si gentils et les mchants ne sont pas si mchants. (bon aprs chacun interprte l'histoire comme il le veut, mais on peut toujours voir les choses sous d'autres angles) 
Il y a plein d'escroqueries en ce qui concerne la rvolution de 1789... Mais c'est un mythe fondateur qu'on nous force  avaler ds le plus jeune ge.  force de dire que le peuple peut se soulever contre un pouvoir tyrannique a crer les gilets jaunes ^^




> j'aime la vie sous toutes ses formes, et je souhaite  tous de pouvoir la savourer comme je le fais bien souvent.


Ouais mais bon le monde rel ce n'est pas celui des Barbapapa.
Le gouvernement ne veut pas d'une socit unie, au contraire il veut le plus de divisions possible, quand tout le monde se runit a peut faire quelque chose comme le mouvement des gilets jaunes, donc il faut diviser les gens le plus possible pour qu'ils ne s'associent pas contre le gouvernement. Les gilets jaunes sont des hommes et des femmes, de gauche et de droite, de diffrents milieux sociaux, de diffrentes origines, qui se sont rendu compte que le gouvernement n'tait pas trs sympa avec le peuple.




> jexcre cette engeance qui gouverne le pays depuis trop longtemps


Vous savez c'est comme a un peu partout, les gouvernements doivent souvent manipuler le peuple.
Il n'y aura jamais de systme vraiment dmocratique, mme en Suisse tout n'est pas parfait, mais bon c'est quand mme beaucoup mieux que le systme franais.

Des mauvaises dcisions sont prises depuis au moins 1970, donc Macron n'y est pour rien quelque part, il est arriv au pouvoir d'un pays mourant et il essaie des trucs.
La population vieillit, donc il y a plus de retraits et moins de travailleurs, au bout d'un moment il y aura trop de dpendants et pas assez d'actifs, Macron anticipe le problme en baissant les retraites ds aujourd'hui.
L'tat essaie de s'endetter moins vite. Les problmes viennent de la dette.




> Un sujet critique et une bonne tranche de rire en une seule vido.


Ouais alors peut-tre qu'Alain Damasio a part dans n'importe quoi en live, mais si vous coutez "Rone - Bora vocal" vous allez voir qu' la base le morceau est trs bien, Rone a rcupr un enregistrement du journal intime de l'auteur de science fiction quand il crivait La Horde du Contrevent, il l'a sampl dans un morceau de techno minimal et c'est tip top.




> la surconsommation de protines en poudre et probablement les shoots aux hormones qui te permettent d'obtenir ton corps de machine de combat, tu ne peux pas esprer conserver un cerveau en parfait tat de fonctionnement.


L il y a trop d'erreurs :
- les protines en poudre c'est du lait pour bb, ce n'est pas dangereux (dans les cas les plus extrme il y en a qui prennent 5g de protine par kg de poids de corps, pour un gars de 80kg a ferait 400g de protine en poudre, le pire qui puisse arriver ce sont des problmes de reins, mais gnralement les gens prennent 20 ou 40g par jour).
- les hormones de croissance cote trs cher, il n'a probablement pas les moyens de s'en procurer, mais il y a des strodes et ce genre de chose qui peuvent tre accessible
- il y a des complments alimentaire qui peuvent tre bon pour le cerveau (comme les omega 3, la cratine, la taurine, etc)




> mfiance avec les hormones et les protines, non seulement a rend con, mais en plus a rend impuissant


Faux et faux.
Par contre les strodes peuvent en effet rendre impuissant, parfois les hommes et les femmes prennent une dose de testostrone qui est beaucoup plus lev que la normal, chez les hommes, les testicules arrtent de produire de la testostrone (quand il y en a dj 100 fois trop dans le corps a sert  rien d'en produire un peu plus) et y'en a plein qui ont fini strile, enfin aprs ils ont un traitement pour avoir de la testostrones de synthse. Chez les femmes la voix devient plus grave, les poils poussent, le clitoris grandit, ce n'est pas jolie, jolie, a doit faire peur une championne de crossfit...

----------


## fredoche

> Ouais mais bon le monde rel ce n'est pas celui des Barbapapa.


Tu sais je ctoie beaucoup de gens de diffrentes origines, et il n'y a qu'en France que je peux constater un tel niveau de dcouragement et de morosit, de sinistrose, de pessimisme. 

Barbapapa, bisounours je m'en fous. Les gens qui te jettent a  la figure ont juste accept de renier leur plaisir, leur me denfant, cette joie gratuite et facile, dnue d'enjeu de pouvoir, de sexe ou d'argent. Qu'ils se bourrent de cachetons et d'ulcre, de drogues et d'alcool, grand bien leur fasse.

Nous sommes dans un des pays les plus riches au monde, les plus beaux au monde. On aurait les meilleurs atouts pour russir collectivement et individuellement. 
Malgr les attentats, les gilets jaunes, les gens du monde entier rvent encore de venir ici. Mme avec ces images de cingls en tenue de robocop qui se mettent  cogner sans discernement des foules et des individus dont il est juste vident aux yeux de tous qu'ils sont inoffensifs.
Voil ce que va russir Macron en fin de compte, avec son orgueil et sa vanit sans limite, dgouter le monde de ce pays. Parce que l'tranger nous regarde et c'est les milices sauvages de Macron qu'il voit, pas la propagande  2 balles qui occupe nos mdias

----------


## Gunny

+1 avec fredoche. Mes valeurs sont libert, galit et fraternit. J'aime la France et les franais. Et a me fait vraiment mal de les voir se faire piller et cracher dessus anne aprs anne. Le cynisme et la morosit ambiante sont un effet voulu des personnes qui en profitent le plus, car quelqu'un qui baisse les bras est non seulement plus facile  abuser, mais cela fait une personne en moins dans le camp d'en face.
a me fait d'autant plus mal car, ayant aterri par le hasard de la vie dans un pays dont le systme fonctionne correctement, je sais que ce n'est pas impossible  raliser.

----------


## xXxNeWgEnErAtIoN

> Non c'est  - hlas pour toi - ton intellect  peu prs aussi dvelopp que celui d'un lgume qui rsume ces sources  cela.
> 
> En plus ton esprit fanatique t'empchera d'entendre et de penser hors du cadre qui lui a t donn par l'objet de ton adoration. La rflexion, la pense, n'est pas  ta porte.
> 
> Ajoute tous les coups reus lors de tes entrainements de MMA, la surconsommation de protines en poudre et probablement les shoots aux hormones qui te permettent d'obtenir ton corps de machine de combat, tu ne peux pas esprer conserver un cerveau en parfait tat de fonctionnement. 
> 
> Dsol sincrement  
> 
> PS : mfiance avec les hormones et les protines, non seulement a rend con, mais en plus a rend impuissant. Dsol sincrement


Va falloir que tu penses srieusement  lcher un pet par ci par l, tu commences  m'inquiter.

En plus de raconter n'importe quoi tu te voiles la face avec des ides dsutes. Je t'en veux pas vraiment, tu fais partie du vieux monde, ton futur se rsume  ta retraite, nous nous avons toute la vie pour tout reconstruire ce que la socit de 68 a dtruit.

----------


## Ryu2000

> il n'y a qu'en France que je peux constater un tel niveau de dcouragement et de morosit, de sinistrose, de pessimisme.


 ::heart::  ::rose2::  ::heart::  Ce n'est pas du pessimisme c'est du ralisme  ::heart::  ::rose2::  ::heart:: 

Non mais ok la France est un des pays les plus beaux du monde, Paris est un peu pourri, mais le reste n'est pas mal, c'est trs vari, il y a des montagnes, des forts, des lacs, des plages, des plaines, etc.
La France est clbre pour son histoire, sa culture, sa gastronomie, ses fromages, ses boissons alcooliss, etc.




> Parce que l'tranger nous regarde et c'est les milices sauvages de Macron qu'il voit


Est-ce que les tasuniens qui ont 65 ans savent que chaque samedi des manifestants franais se font taper dessus ?
a m'tonnerait et au pire qu'est-ce que a peut leur foutre ? Moi si on me disait que la police afghane tait agressive avec les afghans j'en aurais rien  foutre.
Aux USA un policier peut te tuer sur un malentendu, donc des yeux crevs pour eux... Faites attention quand vous tenez votre tlphone : Etats-Unis: La police abat un jeune afro-amricain qui tenait son tlphone portable.




> Malgr les attentats, les gilets jaunes, les gens du monde entier rvent encore de venir ici.


Les attentats a peut-tre un atout, c'est comme avec les manges, quand tu sais que a peut finir tragiquement a rend le mange encore plus excitant, quand une attraction a fait des morts a augmente sa popularit.

Aprs ouais la France est le pays qui reoit le plus de touristes :
Tourisme: la France reste le pays le plus visit au monde



> Avec 89,4 millions de touristes trangers rien que sur lanne 2018, la France bat son propre record.


C'est bien jolie tout a, mais a ne change pas la ralit conomique, qu'on vive dans un paradis sur terre ou pas,  la fin il y a une crise avec tout ce que a entrane.
Les tats, les entreprises, les mnages sont surendetts, a finira par avoir des *consquences*.
La finance a fait n'importe quoi, maintenant les peuples du monde entier doivent payer. On ne peut pas l'viter.
On fait moins d'enfants, il y a moins de travail, l'tat ne pourra plus payer les retraites. Dans 20, 30 ans il n'y aura peut-tre plus de retraite, plus de scurit sociale, etc.

----------


## virginieh

> Les attentats a peut-tre un atout, c'est comme avec les manges, quand tu sais que a peut finir tragiquement a rend le mange encore plus excitant, quand une attraction a fait des morts a augmente sa popularit.


... --- ... 

Si tu veux vraiment des activits fun et des atouts touristique, va suivre quelques unes des suggestions de la chaine "et tout le monde s'en fout", a nous fera des vacances.

----------


## Ryu2000

Les hpitaux manquent de budgets :
Crise de lhpital public : 1 200 mdecins hospitaliers dmissionnent de leur fonction dencadrement



> Le geste, sans prcdent, tmoigne de lampleur de la crise traverse par lhpital public. Prs de 1 200 mdecins hospitaliers, dont 600 chefs de service et 470 responsables dunits, vont officiellement annoncer, mardi 14 janvier, lors dune confrence de presse, leur dmission de leurs fonctions dadministration, de gestion et de reprsentation, en labsence de ngociation avec le gouvernement sur les moyens de lhpital public.


Ils trouveront peut-tre des jobs mieux pay dans le priv. (la revalorisation significative des salaires est la premire chose qu'ils demandent apparemment).
Moi je commencerais par demander l'augmentation du nombre d'infirmires et l'amlioration de leur conditions de travail (mais bon ce sont des chefs et des responsables, donc...).

En soutien aux grvistes, le Spiderman franais escalade la tour Total  La Dfense



> Les gens passent dj 40 annes  aller au charbon, souvent pour un travail qu'ils n'aiment pas. On veut continuer  vivre dcemment, a expliqu Alain Robert avant de dbuter l'escalade.
> Le grimpeur de 57 ans, spcialiste de l'escalade de gratte-ciels, a entam aux alentours de 10H30 l'ascension des 187 mtres de la tour Total, dans le quartier de La Dfense, avant d'atteindre le sommet 52 minutes plus tard.


Ceux qui passent 40 ans dans un mtier qu'ils n'aiment pas son toujours mieux loti que ceux qui n'ont pas de travail.

----------


## Invit

> Moi je commencerais par demander l'augmentation du nombre d'infirmires et l'amlioration de leur conditions de travail (mais bon ce sont des chefs et des responsables, donc...).


Alors pour le coup, j'ai comme un doute. C'est de l'humour hein ? Non parce que sinon, ils ont dj essay (tu sais, les grves tout a), si tu n'as pas remarqu c'est que les mdias font encore moins bien leur boulot que je ne le pensais  ::aie::

----------


## fredoche

> Ils trouveront peut-tre des jobs mieux pay dans le priv. (la revalorisation significative des salaires est la premire chose qu'ils demandent apparemment).


Ils ne quittent pas leurs postes sinon tous ces hpitaux peuvent fermer. Ils dmissionnent de leurs fonctions administratives

----------


## Ryu2000

> Ils dmissionnent de leurs fonctions administratives


Ah bon ! a va alors. C'est mieux expliqu l :
Crise  l'hpital public : cinq questions sur la menace de 1 200 mdecins de dmissionner de leurs fonctions administratives



> "On vit des situations tout  fait incroyables, comme le fait par exemple que, lorsqu'une infirmire a une grossesse, chose tout  fait normale, *elle n'est pas remplace*. Les consquences, c'est qu'on ferme des lits, qu'on dcommande des interventions. Les consquences, c'est que tout le monde est en stress", dtaille Jean-Luc Jouve, chef de service de l'orthopdie pdiatrique  la Timone, face  la camra de France 2. Dans cet hpital marseillais, *sur les huit blocs opratoires, seulement cinq tournent,  cause du manque de personnel*.
> 
> Dans le viseur des chefs de service, il y a les mesures avances en novembre 2019 par la ministre de la Sant, Agns Buzyn, dans son plan pour redonner "oxygne" et "attractivit"  l'hpital : rallonge budgtaire de 1,5 milliard d'euros et reprise de 10 milliards d'euros de dette tales sur trois ans, primes pour les personnels... Tous jugent ces mesures annonces trs insuffisantes. "On nous a parl de 1,5 milliard sur trois ans. Mais en ralit, ces nouvelles dotations correspondent  200 000 euros de plus par an seulement", se dsolait en dcembre Andr Grimaldi. Selon lui, *cela revient  rduire les moyens ncessaires au bon fonctionnement des hpitaux publics. "On demande encore 500  600 millions d'euros d'conomies  l'hpital public, alors qu'il est par terre"*, complte-t-il lundi.


Ils dfendent tout le personnel, donc ce sont des bons.  ::ccool::  ::ccool::  ::ccool:: 




> Il y a aussi la question des salaires. Agns Buzyn annonce des primes, mais les mdecins rclament des augmentations pour le personnel soignant. En France,* le salaire des infirmiers est infrieur de 5% au salaire moyen* alors qu'en Allemagne, ils gagnent 13% de plus et en Espagne 28%, selon les chiffres de l'OCDE. "Il faut un plan de rattrapage. *Nous demandons 300 euros net supplmentaires par mois pour le personnel non mdical*", rclame le Dr Olivier Milleron dans Le Figaro.





> si tu n'as pas remarqu c'est que les mdias font encore moins bien leur boulot que je ne le pensais


Je suis constern Le Monde c'est vraiment de la merde ! (bon j'avais peut-tre mal lu l'extrait de l'article)

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Je suis constern Le Monde c'est vraiment de la merde ! (bon j'avais peut-tre mal lu l'extrait de l'article)


Moi, je suis constern par ton manque d'honntet. Tu n'as pas compris l'article (alors qu'il tait on ne peu plus limpide) et ce sont eux qui crivent de la merde !
Dsol pour toi si Le Monde cris en franais pour des gens sachant lire.  ::roll::

----------


## fredoche

On s'en fiche un peu, je m'interroge souvent sur l'intellect de ryu, entre beaucoup d'intelligence et une difficult  faire le tri. Il est indniablement trange parfois

Par contre on ne peut que constater la surdit hallucinante de ce gouvernement sur tous les sujets les plus essentiels. Le gouvernement se limite dsormais  de la casse sociale et des annonces, aucun problme de fond n'est rgl, aucun. a fait plusieurs mois que je vois un grand affichage "Urgences en grve"  Chalon  l'entre, ils ont fait des dbrayages  rptition  l'hopital. Tout part  vau l'eau, mais vu qu' la TV, l'orchestre continue de jouer, c'est cool.

----------


## benjani13

> Le geste, sans prcdent, tmoigne de lampleur de la crise traverse par lhpital public. Prs de 1 200 mdecins hospitaliers, dont 600 chefs de service et 470 responsables dunits, vont officiellement annoncer, mardi 14 janvier, lors dune confrence de presse, *leur dmission de leurs fonctions dadministration*, de gestion et de reprsentation, en labsence de ngociation avec le gouvernement sur les moyens de lhpital public.
> 			
> 		
> 
> Ils trouveront peut-tre des jobs mieux pay dans le priv. (la revalorisation significative des salaires est la premire chose qu'ils demandent apparemment).
> Moi je commencerais par demander l'augmentation du nombre d'infirmires et l'amlioration de leur conditions de travail (mais bon ce sont des chefs et des responsables, donc...).





> Envoy par fredoche
> 
> 
> Ils ne quittent pas leurs postes sinon tous ces hpitaux peuvent fermer. *Ils dmissionnent de leurs fonctions administratives*
> 
> 
> Ah bon ! a va alors.


C'tait dans ta propre citation!!!

----------


## Gunny

Emmanuel Macron rpond schement  un enseignant oppos  la rforme des retraites




> Rponse alors d'Emmanuel Macron : "C'est faux !"


Ok les copains, on arrte tout, je suis convaincu.

----------


## Ryu2000

Ouais j'aurais du mieux lire l'article. Je m'tais un peu prcipit... (en temps normal a ne m'arrive pas)

J'ai mieux lu celui par contre et il devrait vous plaire, il s'agit de Macron et de Castaner qui rappellent aux policiers l'importance de l'thique et de lexemplarit.
Violences policires : "J'attends de nos policiers et de nos gendarmes la plus grande dontologie", dclare Emmanuel Macron



> "L'usage juste et proportionn de la force est ce qui spare la dmocratie de l'arbitraire, ce qui distingue l'ordre et la brutalit, c'est le fondement, aussi, de notre confiance avec les Franais", a fait valoir le ministre de l'Intrieur.

----------


## Rayek

> Ouais j'aurais du mieux lire l'article. Je m'tais un peu prcipit... (en temps normal a ne m'arrive pas)


C'est de l'ironie ?  ::aie::

----------


## fredoche

> Emmanuel Macron rpond schement  un enseignant oppos  la rforme des retraites
> 
> 
> 
> Ok les copains, on arrte tout, je suis convaincu.


 ::mouarf::  moi aussi




> Il ma rpondu que la situation des enseignants samliorait () et qu'ils allaient tre les grands bnficiaires de cette rforme des retraites


L'arracheur de dents, vous voyez l'expression ?




> C'est le premier dplacement en rgion du prsident de la Rpublique *depuis le mois de novembre*  Amiens.


Il est prsident de quel pays ce mec dj ? Paris et sa banlieue ? Ah non parce que le jour o il va en Seine St-Denis (Montreuil par exemple), ce sera un voyage officiel

On notera le titre de l'article, typique de FranceInfo, digne organe d'expression du Kommintern : 


> Emmanuel Macron rpond *schement*  un enseignant oppos  la rforme des retraites

----------


## xXxNeWgEnErAtIoN

Ryu c'est un peu comme bfm et cnews de la quantit non qualitative, tu devrais tourner 7 fois le clavier dans ta tte avant d'intervenir et de flooder tous les topics avec des posts imbuvables avec plein de citations et de liens plus douteux les uns que les autres.

Pour en revenir au sujet les profs ne sont vraiment pas  plaindre, dj ils sont fonctionnaires donc c'est un avantage indniable. Ensuite ils ont leurs vacances, alors ok ils bossent aussi pendant leurs vacs mais vous allez pas me faire croire qu'ils bossent h24 7 jours sur 7 sur ces priodes. Ensuite ils ont pas un travail harassant, surtout dans le publique o ils laissent rgulirement leurs lves  l'abandon pour dfendre leurs privilges. 

Je n'ai jamais eu une seule grve en tant dans le priv primaire collge et lyce, contrairement  d'autres amis dans le publique.

L'autre problme important c'est qu'ils sont trs orients  gauche, donc ds que t'es pas d'accord avec eux ils vont te cracher la propagande de gauche c'est assez fatiguant de voir des adultes si borns qui vont droit dans le mur, mais bon vu que t'es plus jeune t'as forcment tort.

C'est le syndrome du boomer, des personnes qui croient avoir compris la vie car ils sont vieux, mais ils ne sont pas lgitimes vu l'tat de la socit qu'ils ont cr

----------


## Marco46

> Emmanuel Macron rpond schement  un enseignant oppos  la rforme des retraites
> 
> 
> 
> Ok les copains, on arrte tout, je suis convaincu.


Attends attends moi aussi j'ai des citations de Manu le fondu, il en a sorti une belle aujourd'hui : _"universel ne veut pas dire que c'est le mme pour tout le monde"_.

Sans dconner, il a besoin d'un scanner et d'une IRM ou simplement d'un dictionnaire ?

Il faut le voir pour le croire.

----------


## MABROUKI

> Attends attends moi aussi j'ai des citations de Manu le fondu, il en a sorti une belle aujourd'hui : _"universel ne veut pas dire que c'est le mme pour tout le monde"_.
> 
> Sans dconner, il a besoin d'un scanner et d'une IRM ou simplement d'un dictionnaire ?
> 
> Il faut le voir pour le croire.


C'est l'univers "politique" des politicards ou  l'espace-temps n'est pas  4 dimension,mais   N  dimension, c'est  encore plus compliqu  que l'univers dEinstein...
Ce qui me fait  sourire c'est en pleine rue devant de simples gens qui l' observent et se demandent ou il veut en venir.

----------


## halaster08

> Sans dconner, il a besoin d'un scanner et d'une IRM ou simplement d'un dictionnaire ?


Ni l'un ni l'autre, il sait trs bien ce qu'il dit, mais aprs avoir cder face  la moiti des professions en grve qui voulait garder leur rgime spcial, il n'a plus le choix que dire ce genre d'absurdit et d'essayer de faire passer a pour quelque chose de normal et prvu depuis le dbut.

----------


## Gunny

Enfin une dcision du gouvernement qui met tout le monde d'accord :

Un courrier du gouvernement prie Sgolne Royal de se taire

----------


## DevTroglodyte

> Pour en revenir au sujet les profs ne sont vraiment pas  plaindre, dj ils sont fonctionnaires donc c'est un avantage indniable. Ensuite ils ont leurs vacances, alors ok ils bossent aussi pendant leurs vacs mais vous allez pas me faire croire qu'ils bossent h24 7 jours sur 7 sur ces priodes. Ensuite ils ont pas un travail harassant, surtout dans le publique o ils laissent rgulirement leurs lves  l'abandon pour dfendre leurs privilges.


Toi, a se voit que tu n'as pas un prof dans tes proches...

----------


## ddoumeche

> _Emmanuel Macron rpond schement  un enseignant oppos  la rforme des retraites._
> 
> Ok les copains, on arrte tout, je suis convaincu.


Si le prsident est un idiot ce qui n'a chapp  personne, ce monsieur professeur des collges vit lui aussi dans une ralit alternative. Peut-tre devrait-il passer son dscg. Quand on a 280 000 postes d'administratifs dans l'EN, on ne s'tonne pas que le mammouth n'avance plus et soit en faillite, mais les profs sont les premiers  critiquer l'EN pourtant.
Un cas intressant de schizophrnie de l'tat.

Autre cas de drapage de nos chers lus, madame Hidalgo veut crer une acadmie parisienne du climat, sans doute pour y recaser sa copine Sgoulne la bipolaire (ambassadrice des ples nord et sud), qui va se faire licencier. Qu'on se rassure, madame l'ex future prsidente gardera sans doute sa retraite ainsi que celle de ses autres mandats.
Certes le climat se rchauffe  Paris, peut-tre devrait-on mettre des oliennes sur les champs. 

https://www.lefigaro.fr/sciences/mun...limat-20200114

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Ryu c'est un peu comme bfm et cnews de la quantit non qualitative, tu devrais tourner 7 fois le clavier dans ta tte avant d'intervenir et de flooder tous les topics avec des posts imbuvables avec plein de citations et de liens plus douteux les uns que les autres.


Tu ne voudrais pas t'appliquer  toi mme cet excellent principe ? Parce que Ryu, dit souvent n'importe quoi, mais au moins, il argumente, lui ! Toi,  part cracher ton venin, je n'ai pas une fois lu un argument (mme pas un truc nul) de ta part.




> Pour en revenir au sujet les profs ne sont vraiment pas  plaindre, dj ils sont fonctionnaires donc c'est un avantage indniable. Ensuite ils ont leurs vacances, alors ok ils bossent aussi pendant leurs vacs mais vous allez pas me faire croire qu'ils bossent h24 7 jours sur 7 sur ces priodes. Ensuite ils ont pas un travail harassant, surtout dans le publique o ils laissent rgulirement leurs lves  l'abandon pour dfendre leurs privilges.


Dj, les profs ne sont pas pays pendant les vacances scolaires. Ensuite, si l'tat ne payait pas les "profs"  du priv, il aurait peut-tre les moyens de rmunrer correctement ceux du public, et de mettre enfin assez de profs pour que les lves ne soient pa




> Je n'ai jamais eu une seule grve en tant dans le priv primaire collge et lyce, contrairement  d'autres amis dans le publique.
> 
> L'autre problme important c'est qu'ils sont trs orients  gauche, donc ds que t'es pas d'accord avec eux ils vont te cracher la propagande de gauche c'est assez fatiguant de voir des adultes si borns qui vont droit dans le mur, mais bon vu que t'es plus jeune t'as forcment tort.


Donc, toi qui n'as jamais frquent les coles publiques, et donc les profs du public, tu sais comment ils font leurs cours, c'est a ? 0% de crdibilit ! Typique des LREMistes !

----------


## fredoche

Oui Jon tout une ducation dans le priv, mais nul en orthographe, que veux-tu ...? C'est la nouvelle gnration. 

En plus il est jeune pour l'tat civil, mais compltement ringard dans sa tte, un bon vieux ractionnaire avec le discours qu'on peut lire depuis des dcnnies




> Quand on a 280 000 postes d'administratifs dans l'EN, on ne s'tonne pas que le mammouth n'avance plus et soit en faillite, mais les profs sont les premiers  critiquer l'EN pourtant.


T'as  peu prs le mme problme pour lhpital public, et globalement des dizaines d'administrations obses.
Quand on se demande o va le pognon, le puits sans fond me parait tre en partie ici.

Souvenir d'un bon vieux film de mon enfance, les 12 travaux d'Astrix, o tu le voyais courir de bureau en bureau porter ses formulaires.
Bureaucratie, technocratie, c'est y pas des vraies maladies franaises ?

----------


## David_g

> Je n'ai jamais eu une seule grve en tant dans le priv primaire collge et lyce, contrairement  d'autres amis dans le publique.


Du coup solution facile, il suffit de leur donner le mme salaire que les profs dans le priv et que chaque cole ait ce mme type de budget.
Tu vois, tu es toi aussi presque de gauche.

----------


## ddoumeche

> Dj, les profs ne sont pas pays pendant les vacances scolaires. Ensuite, si l'tat ne payait pas les "profs"  du priv, il aurait peut-tre les moyens de rmunrer correctement ceux du public, et de mettre enfin assez de profs pour que les lves ne soient pas


Bizarre, ma mre et mon frangin ont toujours t paye pendant les vacances scolaires sinon nous n'aurions jamais eu de nol ni de vacances en aot. Enfin si les professeur sont tellement malheureux, qu'ils postulent dans le priv. 




> T'as  peu prs le mme problme pour lhpital public, et globalement des dizaines d'administrations obses.
> Quand on se demande o va le pognon, le puits sans fond me parait tre en partie ici.


Oui le puit sans fond ... de la DDE, de la fonction publique territoriale ... ajout aux multiples problmes comme celui de la chefferie dans l'hpital.

Ce n'est pas spcifique au public, mais y est souvent plus prononc. J'ai vu des grosses botes touffer littralement sous le poid de leur propre obsit, et des experts en processus mtier se faire virer du jour au lendemain pour avoir os remettre en cause la paperasserie faon de travailler organise par les oprationels. Certains ont faillit sauter mais dans le mtier, il faut esquiver les boulets et tre agile  ::lol:: 

Evidement la direction ne pouvait strictement rien faire. Le culte du beau papier est enracin dans la culture administrative de ce pays.

----------


## halaster08

> Bizarre, ma mre et mon frangin ont toujours t paye pendant les vacances scolaires sinon nous n'aurions jamais eu de nol ni de vacances en aot. Enfin si les professeur sont tellement malheureux, qu'ils postulent dans le priv.


Le salaire est liss sur l'anne donc oui ils touchent un salaire les mois de vacances mais c'est de l'argent gagn les autres mois.

ps: fais attention tu rabche un peu, il y a tout un paragraphe identique sur tes deux messages posts  la suite

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Bizarre, ma mre et mon frangin ont toujours t paye pendant les vacances scolaires sinon nous n'aurions jamais eu de nol ni de vacances en aot. Enfin si les professeur sont tellement malheureux, qu'ils postulent dans le priv.


Halaster08 a rpondu  ma place. Merci  toi  :;):

----------


## fredoche

Quand j'tais pion, je touchais mon vrai salaire durant les vacances, il n'y avait pas de notion d'annualisation il me semble. Je pouvais travailler dans l'animation, ce qui me permettait de doubler mon salaire

Par contre ce que vous dites a effectivement cours en Belgique

En principe public et priv touchent strictement le mme salaire, puisqu'ils sont tous rmunrs par l'tat. En plus j'ai cru comprendre que tu ne pouvais pas passer de l'un  l'autre quel que soit le sens au cours de ta carrire.
Les diffrences tiennent plus au conditions de travail,  la gestion de la vie scolaire et aux populations d'lves. Et a doit jouer effectivement.

Mine de rien, quand tu as les parents qui paient, et donc c'est pas gratuit, a change tout de suite le rapport au service. Pourtant l'ducation n'est pas gratuite, loin de l, mme dans le public.

Vous connaissez ce vieil adage qui m'a fait abandonner beaucoup de bnvolats : "Ce qui est gratuit ne vaut rien"

----------


## Jipt

> Vous connaissez ce vieil adage qui m'a fait abandonner beaucoup de bnvolats : "Ce qui est gratuit ne vaut rien"


Retourne-le !

Ce qui est gratuit ne vaut rien c'est--dire que a n'a pas de valeur, c'est--dire que sa valeur est inestimable !  ::D:

----------


## xXxNeWgEnErAtIoN

> Tu ne voudrais pas t'appliquer  toi mme cet excellent principe ? Parce que Ryu, dit souvent n'importe quoi, mais au moins, il argumente, lui ! Toi,  part cracher ton venin, je n'ai pas une fois lu un argument (mme pas un truc nul) de ta part.


Les seuls  cracher leur venin ici ce sont toutes personnes qui mettent des pouces rouges et verts, typique des boomers. Si maintenant dire une vrit qui drange c'est cracher son venin o va-t-on ?

Vous critiquez la pense unique/bonne pense mais c'est exactement ce que vous faites derrire, donc accorder vos violons ou  minima votre triangle si vous avez de trop gros doigts.





> Dj, les profs ne sont pas pays pendant les vacances scolaires. Ensuite, si l'tat ne payait pas les "profs"  du priv, il aurait peut-tre les moyens de rmunrer correctement ceux du public, et de mettre enfin assez de profs pour que les lves ne soient pa


Lol cette bonne blague, peut-tre que si l'tat arrtait de payer les profs du public alors ils iraient dans le priv et il n'y aurait aucune grve.




> Donc, toi qui n'as jamais frquent les coles publiques, et donc les profs du public, tu sais comment ils font leurs cours, c'est a ? 0% de crdibilit ! Typique des LREMistes !


Bah si je suis all  la fac je sais comment a se passe, surtout dans les formations inutiles, science humaines psycho etc ...

----------


## Darkzinus

> Lol cette bonne blague, peut-tre que si l'tat arrtait de payer les profs du public alors ils iraient dans le priv et il n'y aurait aucune grve.


L'tat finance aussi l'enseignement dans le priv

----------


## Gunny

Vous trouverez difficilement plus critique de l'administration de l'EN que les profs eux-mmes. Elle est en grande partie incomptente, obstructive et contre-productive.

----------


## Mat.M

> Attends attends moi aussi j'ai des citations de Manu le fondu, il en a sorti une belle aujourd'hui : _"universel ne veut pas dire que c'est le mme pour tout le monde"_.
> Sans dconner, il a besoin d'un scanner et d'une IRM ou simplement d'un dictionnaire ?


Avant de juger il faut comprendre...
l'universel dans le cas des retraites dsigne un traitement de redistribution commun, socle  tout le monde.
Ensuite lorsqu'il s'agit de considrer l'individu bref le salari qui a pass une partie de sa vie  travailler,le salari peut recevoir des subsides du systme en particulier.

Ne prenez pas cette assertion de manire littrale bref la dfinition du dictionnaire, il faut prendre cette assertion un peu au figur




> En philosophie, l'universel et le gnral s'opposent au particulier.
> En particulier, le nom commun universel s'oppose  celui d'individu, alors que l'adjectif universel ( peu prs synonyme de gnral, qui ne s'utilise pas comme nom commun) s'oppose  particulier ou quelquefois  concret.



C'es a le problme de s'exprimer trop dans l'abstrait c'est qu'on ne se fait comprendre de personne.

De toute faon exprim de cet manire pour moi c'est vritablement une forme tautologique c'est a le risque de s'exprimer par concepts abstraits

----------


## zecreator

Mon voisin a commenc, depuis 1 an, a remplir son garage et sa cave de botes de conserve et de pack d'eau. a pue l'effondrement.

----------


## Mat.M

@zecreator : est-tu srieux ? De toute faon tant donn qu'il y a toujours des perturbations sociales ce qui reprsente un vritable manque  gagner a n'arrange pas vraiment les choses

----------


## halaster08

> En principe public et priv touchent strictement le mme salaire, puisqu'ils sont tous rmunrs par l'tat. En plus j'ai cru comprendre que tu ne pouvais pas passer de l'un  l'autre quel que soit le sens au cours de ta carrire.


C'est pas le mme concours (il a un nom diffrent mme si c'est globalement la mme chose), donc oui on ne pas changer, ni dans un sens ni dans l'autre, sauf en repassant le concours



> Les diffrences tiennent plus au conditions de travail,  la gestion de la vie scolaire et aux populations d'lves. Et a doit jouer effectivement.


Et pour avoir des connaissances qui bossent dans le priv et le public, je peux vous dire que c'est pas forcment mieux dans le priv (en tout cas les problmatiques ne sont pas les mmes)




> Vous connaissez ce vieil adage qui m'a fait abandonner beaucoup de bnvolats : "Ce qui est gratuit ne vaut rien"


Personnellement, je ne dicte pas ma vie suivi suivant de vieux adages, surtout si ils sont aussi ridicule que celui-l !
Vas voir dans un resto du cur et demande aux gens si le travail des bnvoles ne vaut rien.
Est-ce qu'on peut revendre de l'amour, de l'amiti ? Non, pourtant a a beaucoup plus de valeur que le dernier iPhone




> Retourne-le !
>  Ce qui est gratuit ne vaut rien c'est--dire que a n'a pas de valeur, c'est--dire que sa valeur est inestimable !


+1

----------


## Marco46

> Mon voisin a commenc, depuis 1 an, a remplir son garage et sa cave de botes de conserve et de pack d'eau. a pue l'effondrement.


C'est un peu bte parce que les boites de conserves et la flotte ont  peine 3 ans de dure de vie en stockage. Avoir un stock roulant pour tenir quelques semaines en cas de gros problmes comme a se faisait il y a quelques dcennies c'est une mesure de bon sens mais de l  transformer son garage en hangar il y a une marge. Quelques placards suffisent largement.




> Avant de juger il faut comprendre...
> l'universel dans le cas des retraites dsigne un traitement de redistribution commun, socle  tout le monde.
> Ensuite lorsqu'il s'agit de considrer l'individu bref le salari qui a pass une partie de sa vie  travailler,le salari peut recevoir des subsides du systme en particulier.
> 
> Ne prenez pas cette assertion de manire littrale bref la dfinition du dictionnaire, il faut prendre cette assertion un peu au figur


Le soucis c'est qu'avec ta dfinition le systme de rpartition actuel est bel et bien un systme universel  l'exception de quelques cas particuliers qui sont compltement spars comme les avocats par exemple.

Ce que Macron fait avec sa rforme c'est simplement de passer d'un systme par trimestre  un systme  point (encore que, puisque apparemment les trimestres vont toujours compter) en y adossant des rgimes spcifiques en tous points semblables aux prcdents. Seulement ils en auront supprim un certain nombre.

Macron lui-mme avait parl il y a peine quelques mois du systme universel comme tant strictement identique sans aucune distinction pour qui que ce soit (l'histoire des dominos).

Donc c'est quand mme bien un gros foutage de gueule et c'est pas au figur.

----------


## ddoumeche

> Le salaire est liss sur l'anne donc oui ils touchent un salaire les mois de vacances mais c'est de l'argent gagn les autres mois.


Je regardais la feuille de salaire d'un prof de 9me chelon pour aot 2019 et le monsieur reoit bien ses moluments. Il gagne autant en net et en brut que moi a plus petite anciennet, mais les cotisations patronales ne sont pas prciss (ben voyons), donc de quoi se plaint-il ?  En plus de bnficier de la scurit de l'emploi pay par le quidam donc par mes soins, donc le cocu c'est moi.

Il faudrait me montrer les textes de loi, ou mme une fiche de salaire de dcembre, prcisant qu'un professeur des collges ou des coles est pay sur 10 mois mais liss sur 12. A ce compte l, moi aussi je suis pay sur 9 mois lisss sur 12, sous entendu, je mrite une augmentation de 25% de mon gnreux salaire.
Et aussi la scurit de l'emploi, 4-5 mois de vacances,  un 13me mois.

A la limite, il pourrait gagner plus que moi et on pourrait mme payer correctement les enseignants chercheurs, cela ne me gnerait aucunement si les rsultats taient  la hauteur. Mais il faut bien payer le gras du mammouth.

----------


## halaster08

> donc le cocu c'est moi.


Va donc y bosser dans l'enseignement si c'est aussi formidable que ce que tu penses !

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Les seuls  cracher leur venin ici ce sont toutes personnes qui mettent des pouces rouges et verts, typique des boomers.


Les pouces rouges et verts sont l pour dire si on est d'accord ou pas avec les propos tenus. Je ne vois pas en quoi, ne pas tre d'accord avec une affirmation non argumente serait "cracher du venin". Mais, peut-tre es-tu, comme ceux que tu soutiens si ostensiblement, contre la dmocratie et la libert de pense.





> Si maintenant dire une vrit qui drange c'est cracher son venin o va-t-on ?


Donner son avis, n'est en aucun cas "dire une vrit". A la rigueur, c'est TA vrit, mais pas forcment celle des autres. Et comme tu n'amnes aucun argument pour tayer TA vrit, ben, ne t'tonnes pas du mauvais accueil fait  cette "vrit".





> Vous critiquez la pense unique/bonne pense mais c'est exactement ce que vous faites derrire, donc accorder vos violons ou  minima votre triangle si vous avez de trop gros doigts.


Encore une fois, aucun argument, juste des insinuations insultantes  l'gard de ceux qui ne pensent pas comme toi. 




> Lol cette bonne blague, peut-tre que si l'tat arrtait de payer les profs du public alors ils iraient dans le priv et il n'y aurait aucune grve.


Cette rponse correspond  ce post 


> Ensuite, si l'tat ne payait pas les "profs" du priv, il aurait peut-tre les moyens de rmunrer correctement ceux du public, et de mettre enfin assez de profs


Alors, tu trouves normal que l'tat paie des salaris du priv ? Donc, l'tat devrait payer le salaire de toutes les entreprises de France, sans toucher un seul bnfice ? C'est a ton modle ?  ::roll:: 




> Bah si je suis all  la fac je sais comment a se passe, surtout dans les formations inutiles, science humaines psycho etc ...


Comment ce fait-il que tu naies pas choisi une cole prive pour faire tes tudes suprieures ? Pas assez de sous ? Ha ! Ben, c'est a, quand on veut jouer les libraux sans en avoir les moyens. Quand LREM aura supprimer tous les accs publics  l'ducation,  la sant, ... il ne te restera que les yeux pour pleurer devant tes gosses qui n'auront d'autre avenir que d'tre esclave de ceux que tu vnres aujourd'hui...  ::calim2::

----------


## ddoumeche

> Va donc y bosser dans l'enseignement si c'est aussi formidable que ce que tu penses !


Je connais bien ce milieu, qui est noyaut par le syndicalisme crasse, le bureaucratisme. Mme si ce n'est pas un mtier trs difficile.

Ceci dit, je ne trouve toujours pas cet article de loi signifiant que l'on paye les enseignants 10 mois sur 13, as-tu une ide de l'endroit o chercher ?

----------


## fredoche

> Personnellement, je ne dicte pas ma vie suivi suivant de vieux adages, surtout si ils sont aussi ridicule que celui-l !
> Vas voir dans un resto du cur et demande aux gens si le travail des bnvoles ne vaut rien.
> Est-ce qu'on peut revendre de l'amour, de l'amiti ? Non, pourtant a a beaucoup plus de valeur que le dernier iPhone
> 
> 
> +1


J'abonde  ce qu'a renvoy Jipt.

Tu te mprends sur le sens de ce que j'ai crit. Pour moi, le gratuit a de la valeur. Pour beaucoup, et j'en sais quelque chose, ce que l'on donne gratuitement n'en a pas  leurs yeux. a devient un d. 
Je ne dicte pas ma vie en fonction de vieux adages, ce jugement est hors propos.

----------


## halaster08

> J'abonde  ce qu'a renvoy Jipt.
> Tu te mprends sur le sens de ce que j'ai crit. Pour moi, le gratuit a de la valeur.


Ok dsol si j'ai mal compris



> Pour beaucoup, et j'en sais quelque chose, ce que l'on donne gratuitement n'en a pas  leurs yeux. a devient un d.


Ok l je comprends mieux, mais c'est pas du tout vident en ne lisant que le premier message




> Je ne dicte pas ma vie en fonction de vieux adages, ce jugement est hors propos.





> Vous connaissez ce vieil *adage qui m'a fait abandonner* beaucoup de bnvolats


C'tait pas spcialement un jugement mais je l'ai peut tre mal exprim.
Et encore une fois je dois mal te comprendre (on doit pas tre cbl pareil) mais quand je relis a je lis bien que c'est l'adage qui t'as fait arrter le bnvolat, aprs en mettant a en relation avec l'explication au dessus, c'est peut-tre le comportement des gens pour qui tu faisais de bnvolat qui t'as fait arrter ?

----------


## fredoche

Ce n'est pas l'adage qui m'a fait me dsinvestir de certaines associations mais bien le fait que certains n'valuent pas ce que cela peut leur apporter, que le temps de tous est prcieux, et que tu donnes de ton temps, de ta comptence, de ton savoir ou savoir-faire alors que d'autres consomment ces dons sans y accorder une quelconque valeur, sans eux-mme contribuer  un effort collectif, sans t'accorder de reconnaissance, mais plutt  en venir  des postures d'exigences quand ils n'en deviennent pas nuisibles. 

J'ai donc appris par ma propre exprience que ce "qui est gratuit ne vaut rien" pour beaucoup.

J'appliquais cette rflexion  l'EN, o j'ai travaill 7 ans en tant que pion, et pour laquelle je connais bien les populations d'lves et de parents. 
Je pense parfois que ceux qui mettent leurs enfants dans le priv, du fait de devoir payer, ont un tout autre rapport au service rendu, qui est pourtant probablement de qualit comparable au public. 

Je pourrais avoir cette rflexion  un autre niveau pour ce qui concerne un tout autre domaine, celui de la psychanalyse et des psychothrapies de manire gnrale, o on exige du patient de payer, parce que cela cre une espce de rapport d'engagement, mme si ce n'est peut-tre pas le bon terme.

----------


## xXxNeWgEnErAtIoN

> Les pouces rouges et verts sont l pour dire si on est d'accord ou pas avec les propos tenus. Je ne vois pas en quoi, ne pas tre d'accord avec une affirmation non argumente serait "cracher du venin". Mais, peut-tre es-tu, comme ceux que tu soutiens si ostensiblement, contre la dmocratie et la libert de pense.


Bah vous avez tort donc c'est pas une question d'tre d'accord, vous avez faux donc changez de point de vue c'est tout, vous tes minoritaires en france de toute faon.





> Donner son avis, n'est en aucun cas "dire une vrit". A la rigueur, c'est TA vrit, mais pas forcment celle des autres. Et comme tu n'amnes aucun argument pour tayer TA vrit, ben, ne t'tonnes pas du mauvais accueil fait  cette "vrit".


C'est l'avis de la majorit en france vu que macron a t lu dmocratiquement 




> Encore une fois, aucun argument, juste des insinuations insultantes  l'gard de ceux qui ne pensent pas comme toi.


Comme toutes vos rponses contre moi




> Cette rponse correspond  ce post 
> Alors, tu trouves normal que l'tat paie des salaris du priv ? Donc, l'tat devrait payer le salaire de toutes les entreprises de France, sans toucher un seul bnfice ? C'est a ton modle ?


Oui, l'ducation c'est un systme rgalien comme la sant l'arme la police etc...
On mlange pas l'picerie du coin avec une cole.





> Comment ce fait-il que tu naies pas choisi une cole prive pour faire tes tudes suprieures ? Pas assez de sous ? Ha ! Ben, c'est a, quand on veut jouer les libraux sans en avoir les moyens. Quand LREM aura supprimer tous les accs publics  l'ducation,  la sant, ... il ne te restera que les yeux pour pleurer devant tes gosses qui n'auront d'autre avenir que d'tre esclave de ceux que tu vnres aujourd'hui...


J'ai pas parl d'argent je sais pas pourquoi tu sors a comme excuse, on sait tous que le mieux avant les tudes suprieures c'est le priv et qu'aprs c'est le public. Si a avait t le priv je serais sans doute all dans le priv pour mes tudes sous.

----------


## benjani13

Bruno Le Maire : Le taux du livret A sera de 0,5 %  partir du 1er fvrier
http://www.leparisien.fr/economie/br...20-8237025.php

Donc on baisse le taux pour dcourager l'usage du livret A. Ensuite on lit la dput Olivia Grgoire pour avoir la suite du plan:



> Il y a d'autres produits d'pargne que le #LivretA ! C'est aujourd'hui qu'entrent en vigueur les trois nouveaux produits d'pargne-#retraite crs par la loi #PACTE, portables tout au long de sa carrire et transfrables d'un gestionnaire  un autre.


https://twitter.com/oliviagregoire/s...28033543184384

Puis on lis l'article cit par la dput et on a le plan complet:



> Fiscalit harmonise
> 
> La possibilit de dduire de l'assiette de l'impt sur le revenu les versements volontaires sera gnralise  l'ensemble des produits d'pargne retraite (dans la limite des plafonds existants). Les pargnants disposant d'une assurance vie bnficieront par ailleurs d'un avantage fiscal supplmentaire en cas de transfert de leur contrat d'assurance vie vers leur pargne retraite.


https://lexpansion.lexpress.fr/actua...e_2100521.html

CQFD. C'est la double peine. On pousse les gens  sortir d'une pargne qui vise un usage pour le bien commun (mme si les usages actuels sont critiquables), pour les pousser des les bras des produits financiers privs. Et en plus on les pousse  financer doublement le priv en piochant dans les recettes fiscales...


Sinon : Grand dbat national : un an aprs, le contenu introuvable des cahiers de dolances
https://www.francetvinfo.fr/politiqu...s_3784843.html

----------


## Jipt

> vous tes minoritaires en france de toute faon.


O a ?



> C'est l'avis de la majorit en france vu que []


O a ?
Ah il est beau, le dfenseur de la France




> Si a avait t le priv je serais sans doute all dans le priv pour *mes tudes sous.*


Manque pas un bout,  la fin ? Tu te relis, aprs avoir post ?





> --snip--


Il y a aussi le plan tordu du nouveau comptage des voix aux prochaines municipales, dont il est dit que les communes de moins de 9000 habitants ne seront pas comptabilises dans les statistiques nationales (sur A2 vers 20 h 25).
Et le docu montre bien que a change fortement certains rsultats.

Ah il est propre, ce gouvernement

----------


## fredoche

> Sinon : Grand dbat national : un an aprs, le contenu introuvable des cahiers de dolances
> https://www.francetvinfo.fr/politiqu...s_3784843.html


En fin de compte cela aura juste t le monologue du grand pharaon ce grand dbat.

Castro et Chavez en seraient jaloux assurment

Il n'y aurait pas comme un retournement  voir des sujets comme ceux-ci sur France2

----------


## Cincinnatus

> Manque pas un bout,  la fin ? Tu te relis, aprs avoir post ?


Il ne faut pas s'attendre au respect des rgles et de la cohrence de la part de quelqu'un qui tient son discours  ::aie:: ...

----------


## Jon Shannow

> ...


Bon, je pense que ta "rponse" dmontre bien  tous, que tu n'es qu'un troll. Ce sera ma dernire rponse  tes posts.

----------


## Rayek

> Bon, je pense que ta "rponse" dmontre bien  tous, que tu n'es qu'un troll. Ce sera ma dernire rponse  tes posts.


Vous en avez mis du temps, dj rien qu'avec ses "vrits" sur les vaccins j'avais compris qu'il ne servait  rien et qu'il n'tait la que pour troller  ::mouarf::

----------


## halaster08

> Vous en avez mis du temps, dj rien qu'avec ses "vrits" sur les vaccins j'avais compris qu'il ne servait  rien et qu'il n'tait la que pour troller


+1000000000

Sinon pour revenir un peu sur la rforme des retraites, une publicit AXA circule en ce moment sur twitter pour vanter leur pargne retraite avec pour argument la dgradation attendue du niveau des pensions  cause de la rforme gouvernementale. https://www.liberation.fr/checknews/...s-retr_1773346
J'ai hte de voir si et comment le gouvernement va ragir.

----------


## Invit

> J'ai hte de voir si et comment le gouvernement va ragir.


Ils vont ouvrir le champagne trs certainement C'tait bien le but recherch non ?

----------


## Mdinoc

> Ils vont ouvrir le champagne trs certainement C'tait bien le but recherch non ?


Pourrir les retraites est leur but, oui, mais ils ne veulent pas trop que a se sache... surtout *avant* que la rforme passe.

----------


## Gunny

> +1000000000
> 
> Sinon pour revenir un peu sur la rforme des retraites, une publicit AXA circule en ce moment sur twitter pour vanter leur pargne retraite avec pour argument la dgradation attendue du niveau des pensions  cause de la rforme gouvernementale. https://www.liberation.fr/checknews/...s-retr_1773346
> J'ai hte de voir si et comment le gouvernement va ragir.


Mais... Mais... Je croyais que le gouvernement ne voulait pas augmenter les cotisa... Ohhhhh je comprends maintenant.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Vous en avez mis du temps, dj rien qu'avec ses "vrits" sur les vaccins j'avais compris qu'il ne servait  rien et qu'il n'tait la que pour troller


Je lui avais accord le bnfice du doute, et lui ai tendu une perche pour prouver qu'il n'tait pas qu'un bte troll. Bon, ben, c'est rat.

----------


## benjani13

> Il y a aussi le plan tordu du nouveau comptage des voix aux prochaines municipales, dont il est dit que les communes de moins de 9000 habitants ne seront pas comptabilises dans les statistiques nationales (sur A2 vers 20 h 25).
> Et le docu montre bien que a change fortement certains rsultats.


Pour complter, cette mesure se traduit par le fait de retirer les tiquettes politiques des candidats dans les communes de 9000 habitants (96% des communes), ce qui permettra de ne pas voir la dbcle d'un certain parti prsidentiel.
https://www.francetvinfo.fr/election...m_3786331.html

Je ne pourrais pas retrouver d'exemple l en peu de temps mais on a pu voir de nombreux candidats sur les listes municipales refaire une toilette de leurs activits en ligne pour masquer leurs appartenance  LREM (retrait des mentions LREM dans les biographie Twitter, etc).

Sur le terrain c'est le bazar, d'autant plus que dans les grandes villes des membres des Rpublicain (voir d'anciens socialistes), au contraire, lorgnent sur l'tiquette LREM qui leur donnerait peut tre plus de chance. Et les lecteurs n'y comprennent plus rien.




> En fin de compte cela aura juste t le monologue du grand pharaon ce grand dbat.
> 
> Castro et Chavez en seraient jaloux assurment
> 
> Il n'y aurait pas comme un retournement  voir des sujets comme ceux-ci sur France2


Le foutage de gueule perptuel au bout d'un moment a ne passe plus. Les lignes bougent, trs peu, trs doucement. Par exemple les mdias parlent presque tous dsormais de violences policires sans guillemets ni prcautions orales, mais restent pour beaucoup sur la ligne des drives personnels. Mais au moins le sujet est l, il est rel. C'est un peu pareil pour tous le reste.

C'est encore une question de temps. A quel point les lignes bougeront avant de se prendre la prochaine vague de rpression (je pense notamment  la loi Avia contre la "haine sur internet" qui pourrait se transformer en censure gnralise).




> Bon, je pense que ta "rponse" dmontre bien  tous, que tu n'es qu'un troll. Ce sera ma dernire rponse  tes posts.


Bonne dcision, faisons de mme.




> Sinon pour revenir un peu sur la rforme des retraites, une publicit AXA circule en ce moment sur twitter pour vanter leur pargne retraite avec pour argument la dgradation attendue du niveau des pensions  cause de la rforme gouvernementale. https://www.liberation.fr/checknews/...s-retr_1773346
> J'ai hte de voir si et comment le gouvernement va ragir.


*pretends to be shocked*

Une dput LREM l'a dit elle mme d'ailleurs dans le cadre de l'ducation : les pensions des enseignants vont baisser tout le monde le sait, c'est prvu:
https://twitter.com/MarieLaureGB/sta...27324518375426

Bien sur, elle ne s'arrte pas l, et promet une augmentation du salaire des profs, qui rtablirait in fine un niveau de pension quivalent. C'tait l'argument d'ailleurs que j'avais vu sur les premires "simulations" donns par le gouvernement: A salaire quivalent le niveau de pension baisse, mais si par miracle votre salaire prend 30% bha regardez votre pension reste la mme donc y a pas de soucis!  ::aie:: 


Hier je suis tomb sur un article qui revient sur les prmices de ce projet en 2015, avec notamment une confrence donne par Macron o il voquait son souhait de crer "une forme de fonds de pensions  la franaise":
https://www.lopinion.fr/edition/econ...ancaise-193632
L'extrait en vido : https://twitter.com/thesimbad/status...26139620601857

----------


## Gunny

"La grve  la RATP et  la SNCF n'a que trop dur", affirme Philippe

----------


## captain_mich

> Oui, l'ducation c'est un systme rgalien comme la sant l'arme la police etc...
> On mlange pas l'picerie du coin avec une cole.


Perdu ! L'ducation ne faitpas partie des fonctions rgaliennes.
Et d'ailleurs, les pouvoirs rgaliens ne sont pas crits dans le marbre, 
a ne coule pas de source (pour la Dfense - cd les frontires, le territoire national, ok, mais la Justice et la Police pourraient trs bien tre privatises)
Perso, je trouve a un peu bizarre de se rfrer  un terme quelque peu anachronique qui renvoie  la royaut...

----------


## xXxNeWgEnErAtIoN

> Manque pas un bout,  la fin ? Tu te relis, aprs avoir post ?


Non, c'tait tudes sups.




> Perdu ! L'ducation ne faitpas partie des fonctions rgaliennes.
> Et d'ailleurs, les pouvoirs rgaliens ne sont pas crits dans le marbre, 
> a ne coule pas de source (pour la Dfense - cd les frontires, le territoire national, ok, mais la Justice et la Police pourraient trs bien tre privatises)
> Perso, je trouve a un peu bizarre de se rfrer  un terme quelque peu anachronique qui renvoie  la royaut...


C'est tout comme. Moi ce que je trouve bizarre c'est les anti macron dire que la justice et la police pourraient tre privatises.

----------


## captain_mich

> Moi ce que je trouve bizarre c'est les anti macron dire que la justice et la police pourraient tre privatises.


Peut-tre faut-il arrter d'enfermer les gens dans des cases tanches et inamovibles. Mais bon, les slogans de type "UMPS" ou "les extrmes se rejoignent" sont vendeurs et ne demandent que peu d'effort de rflexion ...

----------


## xXxNeWgEnErAtIoN

> Peut-tre faut-il arrter d'enfermer les gens dans des cases tanches et inamovibles. Mais bon, les slogans de type "UMPS" ou "les extrmes se rejoignent" sont vendeurs et ne demandent que peu d'effort de rflexion ...


 Hum hum  et donc quand on dit que je suis macroniste on ne me met pas dans une case c'est a ?

----------


## halaster08

> Hum hum  et donc quand on dit que je suis macroniste on ne me met pas dans une case c'est a ?


Non, macroniste c'est plus proche d'une poubelle (voire d'un seau  vomi) que d'une case, a n'a rien a voir !

----------


## el_slapper

> (.../...) ce que la socit de 68 a dtruit.


68 n'tait qu'un symptme. Le changement majeur, c'est l'inversion de la charge de la dette. Avant, les enfants devaient tout  leurs parents. Honneur, fidlit, loyaut, etc. Aujourd'hui, c'est l'inverse. Les parents doivent protection et amour  leurs enfants. Il n'y a qu' comparer le rapport  la fonction royale de Elizabeth et de son petit fils Harry - qui a tout plaqu pour protger son enfant. Harry est un homme de l'poque moderne, il considre que le sens du devoir, c'est de protger son petit des affres de la vie royale - alors que Elizabeth, elle, considre que c'est le devoir du petit de servir la dynastie. c'est un exemple parmi tant d'autre, il a juste l'avantage d'tre tout rcente et superconnu.

Ce changement s'est fait dans l'inconscient collectif global. Il n'y a pas de retour possible. Pas de retour possible  un monde ou le pre  le droit de vie ou de mort sur ses enfants, et ou la punition corporelle est acceptable _et efficace_. On peut s'en fliciter, ou le dplorer, on peut constater que ladaptation  ce nouveau mode de fonctionnement n'est pas termin(et le dplorer aussi). Mais il n'y a pas de retour en arrire possible. Et d'autant moins de manire autoritaire que ce nouveau mode de pense(issu au final de la contraception, aka "je fais un enfant pour m'panouir, donc je lui dois mon panouissement") justement est hostile aux modes de fonctionnement autoritaires. Les enfants d'aujourd'hui apprennent, que leurs parents le veuillent ou non,  vivre dans un monde ou l'autoritarisme est un scandale auquel il faut rsister.

j'ai 44 ans. Au final, j'ai vcu une partie de cette transition. J'ai grandi avec assez peu de trempes, mais le peu que j'ai eu avait un certain effet sur moi. Sur mes enfants, aucun. J'ai arrt de punir, a ne marche pas avec la nouvelle gnration. Il faut inventer de nouvelles rgles. La transition est en grande partie acheve, mais il reste pas mal de choses  mettre en place.




> Mon voisin a commenc, depuis 1 an, a remplir son garage et sa cave de botes de conserve et de pack d'eau. a pue l'effondrement.


oui, enfin si on regarde ce qui s'est pass lorsque l'Argentine s'est effondre en 1997, c'est surtout lui qui risque l'effondrement : les "_preppers_" qui stockent les rserves et/ou les armes sont les premires cibles des gangs, ils ne font jamais le poids, et ils sont les premiers  y passer. (sans compter la remarque parfaite de Neckara sur la dure de vie des rserves)




> Va donc y bosser dans l'enseignement si c'est aussi formidable que ce que tu penses !


Mme pas besoin. Il suffit de regarder les statistiques d'inscriptions aux concours pour avoir une ide prcise de la motivation des gens pour tre prof. Et ce n'est pas brillant(sauf en histoire go, mais ce n'est pas un diplme qui offre beaucoup d'autres possibilits).

----------


## fredoche

> il a juste l'avantage d'tre tout rcente et superconnu.


Je me suis demand de quoi tu parlais  ::mrgreen:: 

De l  en faire une illustration du rapport aux parents je vois pas bien

68 a t majeur dans l'volution des conditions de travail, pour les salaires. Les moeurs je crois que c'est plus diffus et un mouvement de fond. 68 est un cheval de troie pour les politicards actuels.

Mais je te rejoins sur ces notions de retours en arrire improbables

Quand tu vois cohn-bendit qui lche le cul de Macron  longueur d'anne, je serais curieux de savoir ce qu'il en dit le "newgeneration". Laisse m'en un peu ! ::mouarf::

----------


## Invit

> Les moeurs je crois que c'est plus diffus et un mouvement de fond.


Je suis trop jeune et trop provinciale pour avoir connu mai 68, mais j'ai l'impression que a a marqu l'mancipation de la jeunesse, ce qui tait une consquence directe des changements de murs. Comme l'a t le mouvement des suffragettes aux tats-Unis, inluctable et sans retour en arrire possible. Les politicards actuels esprent bien sr que la jeunesse de 2020 soit plus docile, et ma foi le bilan est mitig je dirais. Je me demande quand on va envisager de repousser l'ge de la majorit  25 ans. Dans pas longtemps m'est avis.

----------


## Jipt

> Il n'y a pas de retour possible.





> Mais je te rejoins sur ces notions de retours en arrire improbables





> et sans retour en arrire possible.


Mais non, mais non, yak attendre une grande catastrophe et hop !, comme je dis toujours, tout a _se finira_ (comprendre _reprendra_)  coups de massue dans les cavernes.
(Re-)lire _Ravage_ de Barjavel.




> Je me demande quand on va envisager de repousser l'ge de la majorit  25 ans. Dans pas longtemps m'est avis.


Ah bon ? Il avait pourtant t descendu de 21  18, non ? Et la majorit sexuelle (?) est encore plus bas, je crois ? (flemme de chercher)




> Je suis trop jeune et trop provinciale pour avoir connu mai 68, mais j'ai l'impression que a a marqu l'mancipation de la jeunesse []


Pour l'avoir vcu  l'ge bni de 18 ans, je confirme que ce fut un grand moment d'abord, et un grand passage ensuite.

Mais un demi-sicle plus tard, je me demande si ce ne fut pas une norme c0nn3r13, quand on voit o on en est maintenant,  ::calim2::

----------


## Invit

> Ah bon ? Il avait pourtant t descendu de 21  18, non ? Et la majorit sexuelle (?) est encore plus bas, je crois ? (flemme de chercher)


En contre-coup de mai 68 justement (enfin il me semble).  l'poque o on accordait des droits donc  ::D: 
La majorit sexuelle ne sert qu' dterminer si un individu a commis un viol ou un dlit moins grave en cas de plainte. Pas de relle indpendance, le mineur est toujours sous la responsabilit de ses parents y compris pour les questions sexuelles (dans la mesure du raisonnable  ::lol:: )
Quelque part, ce serait une consquence logique. On fait des tudes de plus en plus longtemps, on n'a pas de RSA avant 26 ans (sauf cas particulier), on prend notre retraite de plus en plus tard, on trouve un emploi moins vite. Et la socit aimerait que les 20-25 ans restent sous la tutelle de gens srieux et raisonnables. Du moins c'est mon impression gnrale (a vaut ce que a vaut).

----------


## fredoche

> (Re-)lire _Ravage_ de Barjavel.


Il est sur mon chevet en attente aprs avoir fini "l'tranger" que je me suis enfin dcid  lire aprs l'avoir eu en thme en classe de seconde  ::calim2:: 

J'ai achet Ravage en ton honneur (d'occas quand mme), je l'ai lu  mon adolescence  la suite de "la nuit des temps" dont je garde un souvenir imprissable. Ravage il me semble me rappeler vaguement quelques thmes (fuite de Paris ?), et depuis le temps que tu le cites, je sais qu'il faut que je le relise.

Mes parents qui avaient 23 ans et 21  cette poque m'ont toujours dit que 68 avait t un non-vnement, que la ralit tait beaucoup plus palpable pour eux cot mouvement ouvrier, dans une ville  l'poque trs industrielle.

----------


## MABROUKI

> 68 n'tait qu'un symptme. Le changement majeur, c'est l'inversion de la charge de la dette. Avant, les enfants devaient tout  leurs parents. Honneur, fidlit, loyaut, etc. Aujourd'hui, c'est l'inverse. Les parents doivent protection et amour  leurs enfants. Il n'y a qu' comparer le rapport  la fonction royale de Elizabeth et de son petit fils Harry - qui a tout plaqu pour protger son enfant. Harry est un homme de l'poque moderne, il considre que le sens du devoir, c'est de protger son petit des affres de la vie royale - alors que Elizabeth, elle, considre que c'est le devoir du petit de servir la dynastie. c'est un exemple parmi tant d'autre, il a juste l'avantage d'tre tout rcente et superconnu.
> 
> Ce changement s'est fait dans l'inconscient collectif global. Il n'y a pas de retour possible. Pas de retour possible  un monde ou le pre  le droit de vie ou de mort sur ses enfants, et ou la punition corporelle est acceptable _et efficace_.


Mais il me semble  que la cellule familiale est fonde  la base sur une solidarit systolique 
Protection des petits (mineurs) par leurs parents en bas age  et dans l'incapacit de se dfendre en socit  .
Cette protection   a une contrepartie: l' obissance  leurs parents.
Protection des parents par leurs enfants quand ils amorcent ltat  de dcrpitude.(il y a l une notion de dette )
Dans l'intervalle les enfants parvenus  la majorit,comme les parents  sont libres de leurs faits et gestes ,de la conduite de leur vie.  

Je  vois pas ou est le changement ,et si comme tu dirais que les lionceaux pourraient quitter la meute des lions et chasser par eux mmes.
Le fait que cet excentrique prince anglais , amourach d'une amricaine de bas tage , prtexte l'ducation de ses enfants,pour chapper aux rgles de prsance de la famille  royale  n'est qu'un  exemple  de l'hypocrisie anglaise pour cacher  le courroux de la belle mre  contre sa bru amricaine(en langage courant  dite improprement belle-fille ).

----------


## Marco46

> Et d'ailleurs, les pouvoirs rgaliens ne sont pas crits dans le marbre,


Il y a une smantique, rgalien signifie ce qui a trait  la souverainet.




> a ne coule pas de source (pour la Dfense - cd les frontires, le territoire national, ok, mais la Justice et la Police pourraient trs bien tre privatises)


Du coup la police (ou scurit intrieure si tu prfres) et la justice ne peuvent pas tre privatises. Mme pour les libraux.

----------


## xXxNeWgEnErAtIoN

> Je me suis demand de quoi tu parlais 
> 
> De l  en faire une illustration du rapport aux parents je vois pas bien
> 
> 68 a t majeur dans l'volution des conditions de travail, pour les salaires. Les moeurs je crois que c'est plus diffus et un mouvement de fond. 68 est un cheval de troie pour les politicards actuels.
> 
> Mais je te rejoins sur ces notions de retours en arrire improbables
> 
> Quand tu vois cohn-bendit qui lche le cul de Macron  longueur d'anne, je serais curieux de savoir ce qu'il en dit le "newgeneration". Laisse m'en un peu !


Dj cohn-bendit il est de gauche donc son avis hein. Et c'est un boomer donc voil voila.

----------


## ABCIWEB

> Mais un demi-sicle plus tard, je me demande si ce ne fut pas une norme c0nn3r13, quand on voit o on en est maintenant,


Je ne vois pas pourquoi vous cherchez  faire une relation entre 68 et la situation actuelle. Cela n'a aucun rapport. La mondialisation, de mme que l'largissement de l'Europe  des pays qui n'avaient pas du tout le mme niveau de salaires, ne sert que le nolibralisme et il s'est rpandu dans tous les pays indpendamment de la France et de mai 68.

C'est le nolibralisme qui est responsable du merdier dans lequel nous sommes, et cela se traduit pas des manifestations dans presque tous les pays industrialiss, par le Brexit, par l'lection de Trump et par la destruction de la plante. C'est le bilan du nolibralisme, pas de mai 68. Il faudra donc ncessairement revenir  un libralisme plus rgul car on ne peut rien coordonner sans rgles ni contrles et prtendre le contraire c'est tre totalement irresponsable au regard des gnrations futures.

Le nofascisme dans lequel nous baignons actuellement est directement issu du nolibralisme. En dveloppant l'individualisme en mme temps que la ngation des droits de l'individu, nous tombons dans la psychose sous le coup de ces injonctions contradictoires. C'est un double lien pathogne qui rend fou car il est logiquement impossible de trouver une solution viable, en prconisant la guerre de tous contre tous jusqu' la fin des temps. La vie d'un l'homme se rsume aujourd'hui  une lutte pour sa survie, sans aucun autre panouissement enviable que celui de gagner plus que son voisin au dtriment de son voisin. C'est le projet idologique sous-jacent du nofascisme de rendre les hommes tars, mesquins, sauvages et stupides, les privant en mme temps de tout pouvoir de rvolte en les divisant.

Il faut sortir de cette contrainte idologique avant de prtendre pouvoir rflchir, avant de prtendre pouvoir affirmer quelque chose, sinon bien entendu le discours martel par le nofascisme s'impose par facilit comme une vidence et c'est encore et toujours un double lien pathogne : "There is no alternative", c'est  dire : soyez heureux en vous mprisant. 

C'est ce mme discours qui nous fait "accepter", les violences policires, que les chiffres de la croissance dont nous ne profitons pas sont plus importants que l'augmentation du nombre de pauvres, la dgradation de tous les services publics, et d'une manire gnrale que l'homme et l'environnement sont au service de l'conomie et non l'inverse. 

Pour sortir de cette folie autodestructrice, il faut sortir du nofascisme et donc du nolibralisme. Il faut rglementer, il faut que les mots retrouvent leur sens, il faut rflchir en dehors de la contrainte conomique basique. Enfin bref il faut redevenir un homme, et sur ce point, vritablement, il n'y a pas d'autre alternative.

----------


## Jipt

> Ravage il me semble me rappeler vaguement quelques thmes (fuite de Paris ?), et depuis le temps que tu le cites, je sais qu'il faut que je le relise.


Yes, la fuite (qui fait d'ailleurs penser  Mgalopolis, le double album d'Herbert Pagani [RIP] sorti dans les annes '70, et dont je suspecte l'auteur de s'tre inspir du bouquin), avec des aventures bizarres et des pripties curieuses mais, avant la fuite, il y a le discours d'un homme politique, 10  20 pages, pouvantablement gonflant  lire et que tu pourras sauter.




> Je ne vois pas pourquoi vous cherchez  faire une relation entre 68 et la situation actuelle. Cela n'a aucun rapport.
> []
> Il faut rglementer, il faut que les mots retrouvent leur sens, il faut rflchir en dehors de la contrainte conomique basique. Enfin bref il faut *redevenir un homme*, et sur ce point, vritablement, il n'y a pas d'autre alternative.


Des hommes, sinon les femmes ne seront pas contentes,  ::mrgreen:: 

Mais sinon tu as tout bien dit beaucoup mieux que moi : oui, il faut rglementer, au sens _anarchiste_ du terme, s'imposer des lois  soi et non pas aux autres, mais que chacun comprenne qu'il faut qu'il s'impose des lois et les respecte. Mai 68 voulait tout drglementer et c'est en ce sens que a a foir.
Mais c'tait tellement bon de briser les carcans millnaires qu'on n'a pas eu le courage et la vision de s'en construire des nouveaux.

----------


## ABCIWEB

> Mais sinon tu as tout bien dit beaucoup mieux que moi : oui, il faut rglementer, au sens anarchiste du terme, s'imposer des lois  soi et non pas aux autres, mais que chacun comprenne qu'il faut qu'il s'impose des lois et les respecte. Mai 68 voulait tout drglementer et c'est en ce sens que a a foir.


S'imposer des lois  soi ET aux autres, les mmes pour tout le monde, que le respect des droits de l'homme et de l'environnement soient prioritaires par rapport  l'avidit des petits hommes (aussi puissant soient-ils) et aux performances conomiques. 

Concernant Mais 68 tu utilises le terme "drglementer" sans doute pour coller  l'actualit mais c'est  mon avis une erreur car cela peut tre mal interprt. Je parlerais plus d'mancipation sociale, ce qui est trs diffrent dans le sens o il ne s'agit pas de tout drglementer mais de changer les rgles. Un des slogans principaux tait "ne pas perdre sa vie  la gagner" ce qui somme toute n'est pas diffrent des revendications actuelles, mme si la situation s'est beaucoup tendue depuis cette poque. Il y avait aussi une demande de libration des moeurs et d'mancipation des femmes, mais sur ce point les choses ont plutt volues dans le bon sens car les nolibraux sont permissifs tant que ni d'une manire ou d'une autre on ne touche pas  leur pognon et qu'ils peuvent se gaver toujours de plus en plus au dtriment des autres.

----------


## xXxNeWgEnErAtIoN

Non mai 68 a cr une socit individualiste et consumriste, suffit de voir les gens qui se battent pour acheter un robot Lidl, du Nutella en promo ou encore des tl  30 balles au lieu de 500 chez casino.

Le pire c'est qu' la base les boomers ou 68ars taient de gauche, comme quoi tre communiste de nos jours a ne veut plus dire grand chose.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> En contre-coup de mai 68 justement (enfin il me semble).


Non, le passage de la majorit de 21 ans  18 ans, on le doit  Giscard donc assez loin de 68. Et la raison principale tait qu'il pensait que les jeunes voteraient pour lui en 81 plutt que pour Mitterrand. L'Histoire ne lui a pas donn raison.

Pour moi 68, c'est aussi l'arrive d'une nouvelle gnration pour laquelle De Gaulle ne reprsentait pas le Hros de la 2nde guerre, mais le triste sire des guerres d'indpendance. 
Et je donne raison  Jipt, parce que le slogan principal de 68 c'tait quand mme "Il est interdit d'interdire".

Mais un gros merci  ABCIWEB qui a parfaitement rsum le nolibralisme, son but et ses consquences. Par contre, je pense que l'UE est une bonne ide. Elle a t pervertie par le nolibralisme, certes, et je dirais comme toutes les dmocraties capitalistes occidentales (et maintenant, mme les dictatures communistes sont infestes, cf Russie et Chine), mais l'ide est bonne. Ensuite, je ne pense pas que l'on puisse parler de "retrouver sa libert" en ce qui concerne le RU et le brexit. Il vont juste changer de matres, mais le RU seul n'a aucun avenir, et il quitte l'UE pour mieux tomber dans les bras des USA, je ne suis pas sr qu'ils y gagnent. Et, s'ils choisissent de conserver leurs liens avec l'UE plutt que de vendre aux States, je trouve qu'ils ont fait une mauvaise opration. Ils vont devoir accepter les dcisions de l'UE sans avoir aucun pouvoir sur celles-ci.

----------


## fredoche

On nous le vend peut-tre autrement, mais  mon sens l'UE, la CEE, le march commun, la CECA... n'ont jamais t qu'un projet conomique  la base. Libral dans le ses d'un espace commun de rglementations marchandes

----------


## Jon Shannow

> On nous le vend peut-tre autrement, mais  mon sens l'UE, la CEE, le march commun, la CECA... n'ont jamais t qu'un projet conomique  la base. Libral dans le ses d'un espace commun de rglementations marchandes


Peut-tre que le projet sous-jacent, cach, tait celui qui est en place aujourd'hui, mais je maintiens que je veux croire que le projet UE que l'on nous a vendu est ralisable et souhaitable. Je veux croire dans une union des pays de l'Europe, avec une libert de circulation des citoyens, une monnaie unique, des lois communes, etc... Il faudrait aussi une langue commune, mais a c'est un vaste programme.

Une UE pour les peuples et non pour le pognon !

----------


## MABROUKI

> On nous le vend peut-tre autrement, mais  mon sens l'UE, la CEE, le march commun, la CECA... n'ont jamais t qu'un projet conomique  la base. Libral dans le ses d'un espace commun de rglementations marchandes


On vend l'UE qui n'est qu'un ESPACE ECONOMIQUE dont les soubassements politiques  appartiennent  un sous-empire d'un EMPIRE plus vaste , l'empire US.
J.Asselineau a parfaitement raison de dire qu'il faut appartenir  un EMPIRE (pour l'heure US, RUSSE ou CHINOIS ) ou disparatre de l'histoire . 
Le no-libralisme dont la marque publicitaire est la mondialisation ou son oppos  le protectionnisme US ,ne sont que des combats darrire-garde des empires & des masques (conomiques) d'intrts imprialistes .
Pour combattre un empire ,il faut un autre empire ,hors de cela pas de salut.
Un empire  vit grce  une hgmonie  croissante.
L'histoire du monde est une histoire des empires,il n'a jamais exist d'histoire des peuples ou des nations.

----------


## MABROUKI

> Jon Shannow
> ..... Je veux croire dans une union des pays de l'Europe, avec une libert de circulation des citoyens, une monnaie unique, des lois communes, etc... Il faudrait aussi une langue commune, mais a c'est un vaste programme.
> 
> Une UE pour les peuples et non pour le pognon !


Une union des pays de l'Europe telle que tu l'as dcrit(des lois communes, une langue commune ,un drapeau et une arme commune etc..) c'est un EMPIRE EUROPEN qui constituerait  une menace mortifre pour  les EMPIRES EXISTANTS ,  qui sont prts  tuer dans luf toute tentative de ce genre.
Nous , pays d'Afrique faibles et pauvres, rvons  la place des europens d'un tel empire europen qui viendrait concurrencer les empires existants car c'est notre seul salut (les faibles vivent de l'opposition des puissants). 
Tu rves donc veill de l'Empire Europen de Carolus Magnus, d' Otton empereur germanique (dcrit par ambassadeur arabe du calife andalou Abderrahmane 1 er par "houttou" ,au temps d'Hugues Capet en France),et plus prs de nous du Saint Empire germanique de Frdric 1 er , de l'Empire Napolonien ou du catastrophique empire Hitlrien.
C'est tout cela ple-mle  quvoqu l'Union Europenne pour les autres empires actuels.
Donc une trs mauvaise ide pour ses empires.

----------


## MABROUKI

> _Une UE pour les peuples et non pour le pognon_ !


Ah ,j'ai pas vu ...
Cela contredit l'histoire et la realpolitik telles que dcrites par les Historiens d'Empire ,Herodote, Tacite, Ibn Khaldoun , Monseigneur Machiavel ,et d'autres proches de nous.
Un empire vit des ressources des autres ,pas de belles ides et didalisme naf .
La rvolution de 1789 a du se muer en Empire Napolonien ,puis en Empire Colonial pour subsister ,idem pour la Rvolution dIndpendance US en empire US,la Rvolution d'octobre en Empire Sovitique,  la rvolution nationale de Mao qui est en train de muer en Empire Han. 

De plus il n' y a pas de priode historique vide ,sans empire  dans les livres d'Histoires ,nous sommes somms de faire partie d'un Empire ou dtre un Empire ou de disparatre.

----------


## bombseb

> Je veux croire dans une union des pays de l'Europe, avec une libert de circulation des citoyens, une monnaie unique, des lois communes, etc... Il faudrait aussi une langue commune, mais a c'est un vaste programme.


Des pays sans frontires, sans leur monnaies ni mme leur langue nationale, ce ne sont plus des pays, mais les rgions d'un empire.

Moi j'aimerai savoir sur le fond, pourquoi tu veux ca ? Un continent europen avec des pays autonomes mais qui s'entendent sans se taper dessus, a ne serait pas mieux ?

----------


## Gunny

> "On peut vous assassiner en toute libert" : Brigitte Macron ragit aux...


Enfin une raction aux violences polic-



> ... aux propos haineux sur les rseaux sociaux


Encore une constante du pouvoir en place : les mots envers les puissants sont plus graves que les actes envers les faibles. Et tout cela histoire de bien nous prparer le cerveau aux prochaines lois de cyber-surveillance qui sont dans les tiroirs. J'ai bien envie de gerber tiens.

----------


## MABROUKI

> Moi j'aimerai savoir sur le fond, pourquoi tu veux ca ? Un continent europen avec des pays autonomes mais qui s'entendent sans se taper dessus, a ne serait pas mieux ?


Bah,Jon Shannow a le droit de rver d'une telle entit conomique mais il oublie que c'est une proie de choix pour les crocs aiguises des  empires existants.

Quant  un  continent avec des pays qui s'entendent (tu veux dire en politique ,c..d qui se lient par des traits rciproques contre la menace d'autres empires et se dotent d' armes puissantes et coordonnes),c'est l'amorce d'un empire menaant pour les empires existants.
Pour les empires existants ,que les tats europens vivent en zizanie politique est un plus,  s'ils se battent entre eux comme dans le pass  c'est du pain bni.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Des pays sans frontires, sans leur monnaies ni mme leur langue nationale, ce ne sont plus des pays, mais les rgions d'un empire.
> 
> Moi j'aimerai savoir sur le fond, pourquoi tu veux ca ? Un continent europen avec des pays autonomes mais qui s'entendent sans se taper dessus, a ne serait pas mieux ?


Parce que, face  la Chine, les USA, la Russie, un petit pays d'Europe ne peut pas s'imposer. Donc, il faut se regrouper. C'est pourtant bien connu, Ensemble on est plus fort !

Maintenant, pour que cela marche, il faut certaines conditions. Et je pense que la condition sine qua non c'est que les gens se comprennent. Et donc, qu'ils parlent une mme langue. Attention ! a ne signifie pas que chaque pays n'ait plus sa langue nationale. a signifie que l'on dfinisse une langue que tous les habitants de l'UE apprennent et parlent couramment. a ne se fera pas en une dcennie, mais si on avait commenc par a, plutt que de s'occuper de permettre aux riches de s'empiffrer sur le dos des peuples, a serait dj quasiment fait.
Ensuite, une monnaie commune. C'est trs important (n'en dplace aux anti-euros), car pour faciliter les changes, le mieux est de savoir de quoi on parle. Pour ceux qui comme moi ont connu la priode avant euro, ou qui voyagent dans des pays hors zone euro, il n'est pas simple de calculer le prix d'un produit dans une autre monnaie. 

Je suis pour une UE fdrale, dans laquelle chaque pays serait un lment de la fdration, un peu comme les USA. Avec des lois fdrales et des lois locales. En dfinissant un nombre de choses qui sont dfini et grer au niveau fdral et d'autres qui sont laisss aux diffrents tats membres (avec un cadre pour viter les dbordements de certains tats). Parmi les points qui doivent dpendre de l'UE, il y a les impts, la dfense par exemple (mais pas que, je vous laisse imaginer ce qui devrait dpendre de l'UE et ce qui devrait rester entre les mains des tats).

Je sais que a parait utopique, mais je veux croire que c'est possible. (pour ma part, je pense qu'il faudrait tendre ce concept au niveau de la plante, aprs tout, je ne suis pas plus franais qu'europen, que terrien !)

----------


## xXxNeWgEnErAtIoN

Ok donc la caricature citoyen du monde n'est pas une blague, aprs il va nous faire croire que les frontires n'existent pas, par contre chaque matin il ferme  cl sa maison ou son appart hein.

Faites ce que dis, ne dites pas ce que je fais. C'est pas comme a que le ps va passer en 2022, je vous le dis.

----------


## benjani13

Coup de chaud au sommet de l'tat. Un groupe de manifestant pntre dans l'entre d'un thtre parisien avant d'tre repousss dehors par des policiers paniqus. Parmi les spectateurs : Emmanuel Macron.
Les manifestants sont mis dehors. Plus tard ils sont chargs afin de pouvoir faire sortir son excellence, qui part dans un cortge de voitures sous les hus et dans la confusion gnrale.

Vidos:
https://twitter.com/CharlesBaudry/st...78480493805568
https://twitter.com/CharlesBaudry/st...81587789438977
https://twitter.com/CharlesBaudry/st...82924417736705
https://twitter.com/CharlesBaudry/st...84606526455809

Autre vido au moment de la sortie : https://twitter.com/JeanHugon3/statu...86947128500225

"Qu'ils viennent me chercher", tout a tout a

----------


## zecreator

Ce qui me fait sourire, c'est le fantasme d'une nouvelle Rvolution Franaise de certains. Soit ils ne connaissent pas leur histoire, soit ils n'ont aucune mmoire. La dernire Rvolution n'a fait que remplac les personnes  la tte de l'Etat. Mais au final, ceux sont les mmes escrocs qui ne travaillent que pour leurs propres intrts, vtus du manteau de la Rpublique.

En fait, le vrai problme, c'est que l'homme dconne ds qu'il a du pouvoir, quelque soit ses ides de dpart.

----------


## xXxNeWgEnErAtIoN

> Ce qui me fait sourire, c'est le fantasme d'une nouvelle Rvolution Franaise de certains. Soit ils ne connaissent pas leur histoire, soit ils n'ont aucune mmoire. La dernire Rvolution n'a fait que remplac les personnes  la tte de l'Etat. Mais au final, ceux sont les mmes escrocs qui ne travaillent que pour leurs propres intrts, vtus du manteau de la Rpublique.
> 
> En fait, le vrai problme, c'est que l'homme dconne ds qu'il a du pouvoir, quelque soit ses ides de dpart.


Non les hommes du vieux monde, les nouvelles gnrations (aprs les annes 1990) ont une vraie morale et sont jalouses inconsciemment. Le vrai problme c'est tous les boomers et la gnration 68, ils ont pourri le pays la plante et la socit.

----------


## fredoche

> Ce qui me fait sourire, c'est le fantasme d'une nouvelle Rvolution Franaise de certains. Soit ils ne connaissent pas leur histoire, soit ils n'ont aucune mmoire. La dernire Rvolution n'a fait que remplac les personnes  la tte de l'Etat. Mais au final, ceux sont les mmes escrocs qui ne travaillent que pour leurs propres intrts, vtus du manteau de la Rpublique.
> 
> En fait, le vrai problme, c'est que l'homme dconne ds qu'il a du pouvoir, quelque soit ses ides de dpart.


Ok
C'est quoi pour toi la *dernire* rvolution ?

Ce mot  lui seul est marqu de cette ambigut du retour au point de dpart. La Terre fait une rvolution autour du soleil chaque anne, la Lune autour de la Terre chaque 28 jours, etc.

----------


## MABROUKI

> Ce qui me fait sourire, c'est le fantasme d'une nouvelle Rvolution Franaise de certains. Soit ils ne connaissent pas leur histoire, soit ils n'ont aucune mmoire. La dernire Rvolution n'a fait que remplac les personnes  la tte de l'Etat. Mais au final, ceux sont les mmes escrocs qui ne travaillent que pour leurs propres intrts, vtus du manteau de la Rpublique.
> 
> En fait, le vrai problme, c'est que l'homme dconne ds qu'il a du pouvoir, quelque soit ses ides de dpart.


Comme le rappelle fredoche ,le mot Rvolution signifie un tour entier pour revenir au point de dpart .Un  *Cycle*.
Ce terme est  l'origine  du aux peuples antiques (gyptiens ,perses,grecs) pour dire que les astres dcrivent des mouvements rptitifs ,immuables ,des cycles  et nous sommes toujours l grce  cette cyclicit et tant mieux pour tous les chtifs tres vivants.
Cette cyclicit permet aux tres vivants entre autres de se _rgnrer_.
Platon ,Pythagore ont dfendu l'ide philosophique que mme les tres vivants (vgtal,animal , humain) sont  le produit d'une _ rgnration constante_ (ressusciter pour les humains ) ide dnomme par  Mtempsychose: doctrine selon laquelle une mme me peut animer successivement plusieurs corps humains ou animaux.
Cette rgnration de moi-mme   suggre l'ide de cycle ,semblable  celui des astres qui reviennent perptuellement  leur tat initial.
Les peuples antiques ne croient pas  l'ide incongrue des hommes voluant d'un tat imparfait ou sauvage vers un tat meilleur ,donc de progrs dont il ne connaissent pas au final l'aboutissement.
Pour ma part les Rvolutions Humaines de toutes sortes visent   rgnrer les valeurs humaines  quand elles sont menaces de disparatre lorsque les humains  sgarent  ou se fourvoient,croyant  avoir atteint "ltat plus que parfait".
Beaucoup de civilisations ont disparues  cause de cela ,car elles croyaient avoir atteint le terme,de nouvelles sont nes pour rgnrer notre bas monde ,
et sans cela notre monde disparatrait totalement comme celui des dinosaures et autres espces fabuleuses. 
Au final ,les rvolutions humaines ,les vraies ne cesseront jamais.

----------


## bombseb

> Parce que, face  la Chine, les USA, la Russie, un petit pays d'Europe ne peut pas s'imposer. Donc, il faut se regrouper. C'est pourtant bien connu, Ensemble on est plus fort !


Ah oui l'argument de "l'union c'est la force"...on le voit bien effectivement...28 pays qui ne peuvent pas prendre de vrais dcisions car ces 28 pays ont chacun leurs intrts, bloqus par l'article 48 du TFUE qui impose l'unanimit des 28 tats membres pour prendre des dcisions.
On pourrait par exemple se rappeler la proposition franaise de taxer les GAFAM, rejete car il n'y a pas eu l'unanimit des 28 tats membres

Et puis l'argument du "on est trop petit" :
Quel est ta dfinition de "petit pays" ? La Suisse qui n'est pas dans l'UE est-elle un petit ou un grand pays ?
La France est dot du deuxime plus grand domaine maritime au monde, ce qui lui donne un avantage gopolitique certain.
La France c'est aussi la langue franaise, parle sur les 5 continents.





> Ensuite, une monnaie commune. C'est trs important (n'en dplace aux anti-euros), car pour faciliter les changes, le mieux est de savoir de quoi on parle. Pour ceux qui comme moi ont connu la priode avant euro, ou qui voyagent dans des pays hors zone euro, il n'est pas simple de calculer le prix d'un produit dans une autre monnaie.


Si tu veux une monnaie commune, il faut en accepter les consquences : Uniformisation des modles sociaux, des salaires, de nos droits du travail, tous diffrents en Europe. Est-ce que tu crois que cette uniformisation se fera par le haut ou par le bas ?




> Je suis pour une UE fdrale, dans laquelle chaque pays serait un lment de la fdration, un peu comme les USA. Avec des lois fdrales et des lois locales. En dfinissant un nombre de choses qui sont dfini et grer au niveau fdral et d'autres qui sont laisss aux diffrents tats membres (avec un cadre pour viter les dbordements de certains tats). Parmi les points qui doivent dpendre de l'UE, il y a les impts, la dfense par exemple (mais pas que, je vous laisse imaginer ce qui devrait dpendre de l'UE et ce qui devrait rester entre les mains des tats).


Une UE fdrale, a sera une UE sans pays. Les pays du continent europens seront redcoups en euro rgions, il n'y aura plus de France, ni de Belgique, d'Italie, d'Espagne, mais seulement des eurorgions soumise  Bruxelles. C'est a le projet fdraliste europen, est-ce que les franais ont ts clairement informs de ce projet ?




> Je sais que a parait utopique, mais je veux croire que c'est possible.


Oui c'est possible et ca se fera par la force et l'opacit, c'est ce qui est en train de se passer




> (pour ma part, je pense qu'il faudrait tendre ce concept au niveau de la plante, aprs tout, je ne suis pas plus franais qu'europen, que terrien !)


Oui tu es en plein dans l'idologie mondialiste, un gouvernement mondial, une seule langue, une seule monnaie, une seule culture (pas la culture franaise videmment), tous en rang doignon, pas une seule tte qui dpasse.
Ca me fait quand mme doucement rigoler, ce qu'on reproche aux nationalistes c'est  dire imposer leur culture, leurs langue, la destruction des pays voisins, finalement on peut le reprocher au mondialistes / europistes

Et je rappellerai juste que le premier article de la charte des nations unies parle justement du droit des peuples  disposer d'eux mme. Un peuple qui dispose de lui mme c'est un peuple qui justement peut avoir sa propre monnaie, ses frontires et son tat.

----------


## benjani13

> Ce qui me fait sourire, c'est le fantasme d'une nouvelle Rvolution Franaise de certains. Soit ils ne connaissent pas leur histoire, soit ils n'ont aucune mmoire. La dernire Rvolution n'a fait que remplac les personnes  la tte de l'Etat. Mais au final, ceux sont les mmes escrocs qui ne travaillent que pour leurs propres intrts, vtus du manteau de la Rpublique.


On pourrait dire la mme chose des lections. On fait quoi du coup?

----------


## halaster08

> On pourrait dire la mme chose des lections. On fait quoi du coup?


Anarchie ?

----------


## benjani13

> Anarchie ?


Mettons. Mais comment mettre en place un autre systme si d'une part l'lection actuelle ne permet aucun changement profond, et que d'une autre on considrerait que virer le pouvoir actuel par la force implique forcment la reprise du mme pouvoir par d'autres personnes ayant leur propres intrts. L est le dilemme.

Sinon pour rflchir au but  atteindre:

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Ah oui l'argument de "l'union c'est la force"...on le voit bien effectivement...28 pays qui ne peuvent pas prendre de vrais dcisions car ces 28 pays ont chacun leurs intrts, bloqus par l'article 48 du TFUE qui impose l'unanimit des 28 tats membres pour prendre des dcisions.
> On pourrait par exemple se rappeler la proposition franaise de taxer les GAFAM, rejete car il n'y a pas eu l'unanimit des 28 tats membres


Mais, je n'ai pas dit que c'tait la situation actuelle qui tait bonne. Il faut lire avant de critiquer.




> Et puis l'argument du "on est trop petit" :
> Quel est ta dfinition de "petit pays" ? La Suisse qui n'est pas dans l'UE est-elle un petit ou un grand pays ?
> La France est dot du deuxime plus grand domaine maritime au monde, ce qui lui donne un avantage gopolitique certain.
> La France c'est aussi la langue franaise, parle sur les 5 continents.


Mais, l on parle de puissance conomique. C'est comme toi quand tu fais tes courses. Si tu vas chez E.Leclerc, ton avis n'a aucune importance (mme si on va te le faire croire), par contre, si tu vas chez l'picier du coin, pour lequel tu reprsentes 1 voir 2 % de sa clientle, l tu peux avoir un impact. 
Si tu fais partie d'une association de consommateurs reprsentant disons 10/15 millions de consommateurs, ben, E.Leclerc va t'couter un peu plus.
La France, c'est quoi... 67 millions d'habitants, l'UE c'est combien ? 513 millions, environ. Donc, quand l'UE ngocie avec la Chine, elle reprsente un march de 513 millions de personnes, alors que la France n'en reprsente que 67 millions. La ngociation a plus de poids avec 513 millions, non ? 

Pour rappel, la Suisse ne fait certes pas partie de l'UE mais bnficie de contrats avec cette dernire.




> Si tu veux une monnaie commune, il faut en accepter les consquences : Uniformisation des modles sociaux, des salaires, de nos droits du travail, tous diffrents en Europe. Est-ce que tu crois que cette uniformisation se fera par le haut ou par le bas ?


Idalement par le haut. Mais, encore une fois. Je ne cautionne pas ce qui existe actuellement. 




> Une UE fdrale, a sera une UE sans pays. Les pays du continent europens seront redcoups en euro rgions, il n'y aura plus de France, ni de Belgique, d'Italie, d'Espagne, mais seulement des eurorgions soumise  Bruxelles. C'est a le projet fdraliste europen, est-ce que les franais ont ts clairement informs de ce projet ?


Parce qu'aux USA, il n'y a pas de Californie, de Texas, d'Oregon, de Nebraska, ... ? Et, on a vu, rcemment, que les Etats avaient du pouvoir.




> Oui tu es en plein dans l'idologie mondialiste, un gouvernement mondial, une seule langue, une seule monnaie, une seule culture (pas la culture franaise videmment), tous en rang doignon, pas une seule tte qui dpasse.


Mais pourquoi, ds que l'on parle de gouvernement mondial, automatiquement, on veut rduire  une seule langue, une seule culture ? Pour la monnaie, c'est diffrent, puisque c'est artificiel, donc oui, une seule monnaie, ne me drange pas, au contraire.

La mondialisation est dj trs prsente, il me semble. il suffit de se balader dans 2/3 villes de part le monde pour s'en rendre compte.
Et avoir une langue commune, ne signifie pas l'abandon des langues locales. On parle bien le franais (mme si en lisant la plupart des posts de ce forum, on se rend compte que la forme crite n'est pas encore trs bien matrise), mais pourtant, il y a le breton, le corse, l'occitan , le basque, le catalan, ... 
Tout dpend de ce que l'on veut faire, et de qui va le faire. Actuellement, la mondialisation ne se fait que sur le point conomique, et c'est ce qui pose problme.

----------


## Jipt

> --snip--


C'est bien quand tu postes, a m'vite de pianoter, j'ai qu' cliquer  :+1: 

 ::zoubi::   ::coucou::

----------


## Jon Shannow

> C'est bien quand tu postes, a m'vite de pianoter, j'ai qu' cliquer


Merci  ::ccool::

----------


## Jon Shannow

Macron est vraiment un prsident efficace...


La preuve par les chiffres de son efficacit

----------


## Marco46

Attention ceci n'est pas tir du Gorafi c'est du rel pour de vrai :

----------


## Darkzinus

Les gars tentent de se sauver comme a  Plus c'est gros plus a passe ! Mme si l je pense quand mme qu'ils auront du mal  s'en sortir !

----------


## Phiphi41

Bonjour

Avez-vous vu l'article ? Il a crach dans la bouche d'un des policiers en lui disant qu'il avait le sida, le policier est en hospitalisation pour suivre une tri-thrapie d'urgence.

Je ne cautionne pas de frapper un homme  terre, mais le gars t'annonce cela tu fais quoi ? Tu restes zen ?

----------


## Cincinnatus

> Bonjour
> 
> Avez-vous vu l'article ? Il a crach dans la bouche d'un des policiers en lui disant qu'il avait le sida, le policier est en hospitalisation pour suivre une tri-thrapie d'urgence.
> 
> Je ne cautionne pas de frapper un homme  terre, mais le gars t'annonce cela tu fais quoi ? Tu restes zen ?


Je n'ai pas vu l'article, mais si j'en crois ce que tu dis, le gars est contagieux. Ben, dans le doute, il vaudrait mieux viter de le faire saigner et par l rpandre le virus, non ? 
Le casque rduit visiblement le cerveau.  ::pastaper::

----------


## Invit

> Je ne cautionne pas de frapper un homme  terre, mais le gars t'annonce cela tu fais quoi ? Tu restes zen ?


Tu utilises l'appareil judiciaire mis  ta disposition. C'est ce qu'on demande  chaque citoyen, et en particulier aux forces de l'ordre qui ont une responsabilit supplmentaire dans l'exercice de leurs fonctions. Enfin, a c'tait avant.

----------


## Mdinoc

"Crach"? Le SIDA ne se transmet pas par la salive. Et si c'est du sang qu'il a crach, on se demande  qui la faute, hein?

----------


## Marco46

> Je ne cautionne pas de frapper un homme  terre, mais le gars t'annonce cela tu fais quoi ? Tu restes zen ?


Ah ben je le dmonte pour avoir encore plus de chance d'tre contamin  ::aie:: 

Non mais au del de a, c'est quand mme marrant ( ce stade il faut en rire) de voir la photo du mec  terre les quatre fers en l'air entrain de se faire dfoncer par un flic en armure et le titre : Les policiers portent plainte.

Yavait l'article sur FranceInfo mais je trouve que a rend beaucoup mieux avec le logo de BFM  ::mrgreen::

----------


## el_slapper

> Ce qui me fait sourire, c'est le fantasme d'une nouvelle Rvolution Franaise de certains. Soit ils ne connaissent pas leur histoire, soit ils n'ont aucune mmoire. La dernire Rvolution n'a fait que remplac les personnes  la tte de l'Etat. Mais au final, ceux sont les mmes escrocs qui ne travaillent que pour leurs propres intrts, vtus du manteau de la Rpublique.


tu penses  Talleyrand? Cette "merde en bas de soie" a boss pour tous les gouvernements possibles et imaginables...mais il a sauv la situation 2-3 fois, aussi. Difficile d'avoir un avis tranch sur ce personnage.




> En fait, le vrai problme, c'est que l'homme dconne ds qu'il a du pouvoir, quelque soit ses ides de dpart.


je ne sais plus qui disait que la plupart des hommes savaient encaisser l'adversit assez bien. Pour connaitre leur vritable personnalit, il fallait leur donner du pouvoir.

----------


## MABROUKI

> Attention ceci n'est pas tir du Gorafi c'est du rel pour de vrai :
> 
> Pice jointe 532178


Oh la,l on pourrait aussi bien rtorquer que la peste "castanienne" ,dont le vaccin n'est pas encore au point, est contagieuse.
Il suffit de toucher du doigt ,& mme parait-il  de voir de loin ,un de ses partisans   casqu et gourdin  la main, pour attraper cette maladie mortelle .
Les premiers symptmes sont : yeux qui brlent ,larmes abondantes,ecchymoses,bleus  , et douleurs aux dos &  la tte.
La mort peut survenir parfois dans les heures qui suivent . 
Il est vivement conseiller dviter les attroupements publics qui en sont le foyer de propagation,de marcher seul ,sur des trottoirs dgags ,de faire du footing pour tre alerte .

----------


## Gunny

> "Crach"? Le SIDA ne se transmet pas par la salive. Et si c'est du sang qu'il a crach, on se demande  qui la faute, hein?


Et n'oublions pas, un quidam n'a pas le droit de perdre son sang (ha) froid, mme en se faisant tabasser sans raison par un gardien de la paix. Non non non, monsieur tout le monde doit tre droit dans ses bottes en toute circonstance.
Un policier, lui, c'est normal. Il est dans une situation stressante (par exemple seul avec 3 collgues en armure contre une vieille dame) donc il est excus d'avance de perdre ses nerfs de temps en temps.

Le plus marrant avec tout a, et a rejoint ce que je disais quelques pages auparavant sur les LBD, c'est que les discours officiels de la dfense des policiers les peignent comme des abrutis irresponsables.

----------


## halaster08

Pour faire le beau pendant son discours Macron en dplacement fait arrter sans raison les manifestants locaux ...

macron-a-dunkerque-des-manifestants-interpelles

----------


## Darkzinus

> Je ne cautionne pas de frapper un homme  terre, mais le gars t'annonce cela tu fais quoi ? Tu restes zen ?


T'es flic donc tu l'arrtes ! Depuis quand tu tabasses un prvenu ?  :8O:

----------


## Marco46

Je viens de percuter  quoi a me faisait penser mais j'arrivais pas  mettre le doigt dessus, c'est le sketch des inconnus sur les flics quand ils vont au domicile d'un couple, le mari bat sa femme et les flics sortent finalement de l'appartement en embarquant la meuf au poste pour agression  ::aie:: 

C'est exactement a, c'tait ya 30 ans, c'tait une blague par l'absurde. L'absurde est aujourd'hui bien rel. Ce qui est absurde aujourd'hui c'est d'avoir une classe politique digne, courageuse, honorable, avec une dontologie et une stratgie pour la France autre que leur petite carrire misrable de cancrelat insignifiant. a c'est devenu vraiment absurde.

----------


## zecreator

"Le pouvoir au Peuple.". C'est bien joli, mais quand on lui confit le pouvoir 5 minutes, il casse tout et il se met encore plus dans la merde.

Si je n'ai aucune confiance en nos Politiques, j'ai fais encore moins confiance au Peuple pour arranger les choses.

----------


## fredoche

Le peuple depuis plus de deux sicles s'est organis au sein de pas moins de 36 000 communes pour administrer les "communs" issus de la rvolution que tu dcris tant.

Le peuple c'est ton voisin qui fait ses stocks, c'est toi et ta famille, et tout ceux que tu peux croiser au cours de ta journe, de ta semaine, de ta vie. Ce sont des gens responsables et respectables qui pour la plupart aspirent  une vie paisible et juste, en jouissant de biens communs et de services publics pour lesquels ils contribuent, et en aspirant  un avenir similaire pour leurs enfants.

T'es comme Macron, tu te crois au-dessus du peuple, tu ptes plus haut que ton cul et tu te crois plus intelligent. Le problme pour toi c'est que ce n'est qu'une croyance.

En attendant t'es bien gav de cette propagande mdiatique qui te prsente les autres comme "le problme". Sauf que ce que tu oublies c'est que pour les autres c'est toi "l'autre" et donc le problme. Avec cette logique, pas sur qu'il y ait beaucoup de gagnants, pas plus toi que les autres.

Bon courage pour la suite

----------


## behe

ok donc ne pas tre d'accord sur ce fil se rsume "tu ptes plus haut que ton cul et tu te crois plus intelligent."
Interessant, surtout quand on dit que le gouvernement n'coute pas les avis contraires.

Dsol mais autant je trouve les manifestations  justifies, autant je conchie sur ces manifestants qui coupent le courant (encore ce matin dans mon secteur) ou s'amusent  tout casser. Et a c'est bien une partie du Peuple, donc on peut douter que le pouvoir au Peuple soit une bonne ide sans tre pro Macron.

----------


## fredoche

Le peuple avec un P majuscule ou sans a n'a pas de sens sinon de dsigner une masse informe de manire facile et assez mprisante.

Le peuple de France, c'est en gros 70 millions d'individus, et il serait fort tonnant qu'ils soient tous impliqus dans la coupure de courant qui t'a concern ce matin. 
D'autant que tu es sur que ce soit une coupure dlibre ?

Et non a ne se rsume pas  a, si tu veux je peux sans problme drouler longuement des arguments, et je crois que c'est aussi ce que je fais au message prcdent en rponse  ce qui justement est un rsum bien commode : "le Peuple"

----------


## Mat.M

> Le peuple depuis plus de deux sicles s'est organis au sein de pas moins de 36 000 communes pour administrer les "communs" issus de la rvolution que tu dcris tant.


je pense qu'il vaut mieux parler du concept d'Etat-nation

Puisque le peuple c'est une masse protiforme dont les contours sont mal dfinis , qu'est-ce qui dtermine de manire ontologique l'essence d'un peuple ?
Qu'est-ce qui fait, substantiellement, que le peuple franais est le peuple franais ? 
Vous voyez le sujet est complexe  apprhender.



> T'es comme Macron, tu te crois au-dessus du peuple, tu ptes plus haut que ton cul et tu te crois plus intelligent. Le problme pour toi c'est que ce n'est qu'une croyance.


affirmer que "c'est une croyance"  ce moment-l,  mon humble avis, c'est penser que ce qui fait la quintessence d'un peuple c'est la finalit spirituelle, bref la religion puisque l'on parle de croyance.
Pourtant la loi de 1905 est passe par-l.
Ou alors je n'ai pas tout compris  ::mouarf:: 
Ou bien le terme "illusion",systme d'objets illusoire ( bref ce qui fait constitue un simulacre) aurait t plus appropri  :;):

----------


## Jipt

> Qu'est-ce qui fait, substantiellement, que le peuple franais est le peuple franais ?


Question qui pourrait s'appliquer au peuple italien, au peuple espagnol, etc., bref,  tous les peuples de cette plante.

Et si on rflchit deux secondes, en remontant aux cavernes, on se dit que tout dcoule de grandes gueules fortes en muscles qui ont su fdrer autour d'elles des plus faibles qu'elles, crant ainsi des bandes (et les bandes autour c'est des sales c0ns qui veulent bouffer notre pain et violer nos femmes), puis des tribus (et les tribus c'est  relisez ce qui prcde) et ainsi de suite jusqu'aux pays, pays qui sont quand mme  gomtrie variable, y a qu' penser au duch de Savoie, Nice, la Corse ou l'Alsace-Lorraine.
Comme quoi, le peuple est quelque chose de trs fluctuant.

Et tant que les hommes ont le ventre rempli, ils ont la mmoire courte. Et quand ils l'ont vide, ils vont se battre pour aller piller ailleurs ce qui leur manque ici. Puis a s'arrange. Et a recommence.

Au passage certains nous prennent un peu du pognon qu'on a tant de mal  gagner, et la boucle est boucle.

Pour s'en sortir, il faut dgager ceux qui nous exploitent sans honte en nous faisant croire que c'est pour notre bien, et dgager aussi cette notion totalement artificielle de _peuple_, car elle sous-entend que notre peuple est videmment suprieur aux autres en zappant compltement le fait que a s'applique  n'importe quel peuple par rapport aux autres. Bref, une belle fumisterie.

----------


## MABROUKI

> je pense qu'il vaut mieux parler du concept d'Etat-nation
> 
> Puisque _le peuple c'est une masse protiforme dont les contours sont mal dfinis_ , qu'est-ce qui dtermine de manire ontologique l'essence d'un peuple ?
> Qu'est-ce qui fait, substantiellement, que le peuple franais est le peuple franais ? 
> Vous voyez le sujet est complexe  apprhender.


Euh, non le peuple n'est  pas une masse protiforme ,mais le peuple reuni en Assemble dlibrante soit directement (petites republiques des cits grecques) ,soit via ses reprsentants lus (soit la plbe romaine via les tribuns de la plbe,et cela dj il y a  2500 ans ).
Une assemble dlibrante ,dlibre c..d pse le pour et le contre avant d'exprimer sa volont.
Prtendre autre chose concernant le sens du terme Peuple ,c'est dvoyer ce terme et le discrditer en vue d'usurper la volont lgitime du Peuple.
Cette faon de faire est l'apanage des dmagogues  ,procd antique, mais inusable et toujours en vigueur pour usurper la Volont des Citoyens  des fins personnelles (intrts des clans et coteries diverses et non lintrt commun).
Les plus niais des citoyens ne sont pas dupes et savent distinguer  Matre Renard de Matre Corbeau.

----------


## MABROUKI

> je pense qu'il vaut mieux parler du concept d'Etat-nation
> 
> Puisque le peuple c'est une masse protiforme dont les contours sont mal dfinis , qu'est-ce qui dtermine de manire ontologique l'essence d'un peuple ?
> Qu'est-ce qui fait, substantiellement, que le peuple franais est le peuple franais ? 
> Vous voyez le sujet est complexe  apprhender.


Quant  l'etat-nation c'est une notion moderne (rvolution de 1789) visant  faire concider les contours de tout Etat  avec ceux d'une nation ou peuple ou groupe ethnique.
L' Etat antrieur  ltat-Nation  est une notion impriale(empire,royaut,fiefs ) qui fait rfrence  une autorit gouvernementale unique,une monnaie unique et une oriflamme unique aka drapeau, incluant divers groupes ethniques auxquels il ne reconnait aucune lgitimit  gouverner.
La lgitimit  qu'il reconnait est  celle de castes suprieures (nobles,riches ou seigneurs guerriers:empire romain et ses consuls-empereurs, moyen europen avec sa noblesse guerrire,empire arabe et ses mirs, empire ottoman et sa cliques de guerriers-janissaires ,empire japonais et ses samouras,plus tard royaut europenne et ses soutiens nobles etc..)
Le peuple franais en tant que peuple parlant franais (il ne peut avoir aucun autre sens  mon avis)  rsulte du moulin gouvernemental royal durant des sicles ,qui pour asseoir son autorit d'essence impriale a travaill pour gommer les diffrences linguistiques ,embrigader les diverses communauts pour les enrler dans ses diverses guerres pour accrotre son autorit , augmenter sa puissance en tendant ses territoires (Savoie,guerre du Rhin ,etc...).
Cet effort fut reconduit systmatiquement aprs la rvolution de 1789.
L'empire allemand(ligue des principauts allemandes au 16 me sicle sous la tutelle impriale autrichienne) ,lItalie et ses principauts allis ,la grande Bretagne  avec l'unification sous une frule royale anglaise ont connu des processus semblables .
Les peuples franais ,anglais ,italien ,allemand ne sont pas des "concepts" mais des processus impriaux rels.

----------


## MABROUKI

> je pense qu'il vaut mieux parler du concept d'Etat-nation
> etc...


Je poursuis donc ,et le fait que l'Etat-Nation des tats europens mentionns concide _comme par hasard_ avec des groupes ethniques parlant la mme langue ,rsulte simplement du fait que le mode de gouvernement dimprial a chang en rpublicain ("res publica" c'est chose publique, de TOUS donc du  PEUPLE & non d'une personne fut-elle couronne)
Do l'on voit que les rgimes impriaux dcris  ont prpar ,sans le vouloir , lingrdient ncessaire  l'Etat-Nation en unifiant la langue ,source de tous les bienfaits mais aussi de tous les maux selon sope.
Il est d'ailleurs difficile d'imaginer  une assemble du PEUPLE dlibrer dans plusieurs langues et il n'en sortira rien de trs positif.

----------


## zecreator

> T'es comme Macron, tu te crois au-dessus du peuple, tu ptes plus haut que ton cul et tu te crois plus intelligent.


Non mais, on n'est pas forcment pro-Macron ds que l'on ne va pas dans le sens de la contestation. La vie ne se rsume pas  0 ou 1. Blmer ceux qui ne soutiennent pas la stratgie des manifestants, qui ne font pas grve, ne serait-ce pas une autre forme de pression sociale ?

Ceux qui ne choisissent pas de camp se retrouvent le cul entre 2 chaises. On ne manifeste pas, alors on se retrouve bloqu  la maison, on est punit.

Il y a un juste milieu.

----------


## Cincinnatus

> Et a c'est bien une partie du Peuple, *donc* on peut douter que le pouvoir au Peuple soit une bonne ide sans tre pro Macron.


Et a c'est une belle erreur de logique... 

"Les eaux uses sont une partie de l'eau, DONC on peut douter que boire de l'eau soit une bonne ide sans tre pro whisky  ::marteau:: "

Par ailleurs, 




> La dmocratie est le pire des rgimes  lexception de tous les autres


Dmonstration de Kenneth Arrow sur la non transitivit des votes : https://www.franceculture.fr/emissio...-lexception-de

----------


## benjani13

> Non mais, on n'est pas forcment pro-Macron ds que l'on ne va pas dans le sens de la contestation. La vie ne se rsume pas  0 ou 1. Blmer ceux qui ne soutiennent pas la stratgie des manifestants, qui ne font pas grve, ne serait-ce pas une autre forme de pression sociale ?
> 
> Ceux qui ne choisissent pas de camp se retrouvent le cul entre 2 chaises. On ne manifeste pas, alors on se retrouve bloqu  la maison, on est punit.
> 
> Il y a un juste milieu.


Je n'ai pas compris son message de la mme faon. Pour moi il faisait une comparaison, en disant que ta vision des choses (les dcisions d'une caste politique sera moins pire que les dcisions du peuple) est semblable  celle d'un Macron et ses ministres/soutiens, qu'un petit groupe de gens peut dcider et rester droit dans ses bottes mme face  une forte contestation, car ils ont forcment raison, et que le peuple lui ne sait pas ce qui est bon pour lui. D'o d'ailleurs les diverses interventions devenues courantes du type "on a pas fait preuve d'assez de pdagogie", "Le texte est sans doute trop compliqu", etc. Pour moi la comparaison s'arrte l et il ne faut, j'espre, pas y voir de mise en boite dans son message.

Je pense qu'au contraire le "peuple" sait s'organiser, prendre des dcisions justes. On peut le voir au quotidien de milles faons notamment par la vie d'associations en tout genre. Une grande partie de nos vies sont dans l'autogestion. Quand t'organises un match de foot le weekend, quand je voyais il y a quelques mois un accident de voiture devant chez moi et les riverain organiser la circulation, bref, des tas de choses comme a. De petits dtails  des choses plus massives.




> affirmer que "c'est une croyance"  ce moment-l,  mon humble avis, c'est penser que ce qui fait la quintessence d'un peuple c'est la finalit spirituelle, bref la religion puisque l'on parle de croyance.
> Pourtant la loi de 1905 est passe par-l.
> Ou alors je n'ai pas tout compris 
> Ou bien le terme "illusion",systme d'objets illusoire ( bref ce qui fait constitue un simulacre) aurait t plus appropri


Il faut revoir ta dfinition de la croyance je pense. La croyance n'a aucun lien directe avec la spiritualit. Si je te dit simplement que je crois que la vie existe ailleurs, c'est une croyance, qui n'implique rien de spirituel (je crois juste que y a des chances que les mme phnomnes chimiques se soient produit ailleurs). On a tous des tas de croyances diverses qui n'ont rien avoir avec la spiritualit ou la religion. En bref et en caricaturale, croyance et connaissances sont lis en revanche. Dans le mode de pens Baysien, toute connaissance est une croyance  laquelle on associe un niveau de preuve, de vridicit. On appelle connaissance par abus de langage une croyance pour laquelle nous avons assez de preuve pour affirmer que c'est vrai (dans un contexte et une temporalit donne). 

Dire que la France est une est indivisible c'est une croyance. Comme pour beaucoup de croyance on a pas les preuves pour vraiment l'affirmer, il y a beaucoup de contre exemple, mais on prfre laccepter tout de mme. Par ce que a nous arrange (vivre avec toujours en tte que le monde est pourri c'est pas l'clate), par ce que a va dans le sens de nos opinion, etc.

Je t'invite  regarder les vidos du Youtuber Hygine Mentale sur la croyance et la connaissance, notamment le mode de penser Baysien, ou encore les podcasts d'Elisabeth Feytit (Meta de Choc) sur la mtacognition, qui permettent dans les deux cas de s'interroger sur le statu de la croyance et de la connaissance, pourquoi on croit ce qu'on croit ou pourquoi on connait ce qu'on connait.

----------


## zecreator

Y a un ras le bol collectif de la situation, que l'on soir pro-Macron, manifestant ou non-manifestant. Si encore il y avait une issue, mais l. C'est l'impasse. Je fais juste partie des gens qui compte les points, et qui deviennent des dommages collatraux bien malgr eux.

Y a de la dictature dans les 2 camps. Pour moi, je n'ai envie d'adhrer, ni  l'un, ni  l'autre.

Et je prcise que je comprends tout  fait la contestation. Ceux sont les mthodes utilises pour contests qui punissent toujours les mmes.

----------


## fredoche

Merci benjani
Tes dveloppements sont fort intressants, et c'est bien ce que je mets derrire le mot croyance qui n'a  mon sens aucun caractre religieux, mais bien plutt une notion de reprsentation ou de savoir que nous considrons comme vraie ou acquise, que nous avons intrioris intellectuellement (ou cognitivement).

Et pour moi le peuple dsigne au sens large une communaut d'individus qui sont comme tu l'expliques fort bien tout  fait capables de s'organiser dans diverses situations, avec beaucoup de responsabilit et un sens du bien commun ou de l'intrt commun. Pour m'tre intress  la rvolution de 1789 et au trs long processus civique qui s'est mis en place dans toute la France, j'ai toujours t surpris de la capacit d'organisation qui s'est rvle dans les plus petites communauts. a n'a pas t un chaos, mais une organisation  tous les niveaux de la socit, avec beaucoup d'initiatives et de participation, avec une grande entraide alors que cela aurait pu tre tout le contraire. Tout n'est pas rose videmment, mais franchement sans la participation collective du peuple, ce fameux peuple, nous n'en serions pas l aujourd'hui.

On peut avoir ce mme regard quand  la rvolution amricaine, et l'engagement citoyen qui l'a porte





> Non mais, on n'est pas forcment pro-Macron ds que l'on ne va pas dans le sens de la contestation. La vie ne se rsume pas  0 ou 1. Blmer ceux qui ne soutiennent pas la stratgie des manifestants, qui ne font pas grve, ne serait-ce pas une autre forme de pression sociale ?
> 
> Ceux qui ne choisissent pas de camp se retrouvent le cul entre 2 chaises. On ne manifeste pas, alors on se retrouve bloqu  la maison, on est punit.
> 
> Il y a un juste milieu.


Je ne suggrais pas que tu tais pro-macron , mais _comme Macron_. 
Que tu as cette vision hautaine d'un Peuple dont tu te distingues, et donc je te suggre que tu ptes plus haut que ton cul, ce qui est d'expression courante dans ma famille et les gens que je ctoie, puisque nous n'avons aucun souci pour notre part  nous considrer comme faisant partie du peuple.

J'ai, hlas peut-tre, fort chevills en moi les 3 mots inscrits au fronton de toutes nos mairies et qui sont notre devise nationale.
En tout cas je ne crois pas en un quelconque tre suprieur, encore moins en un groupe social suprieur, car cette supriorit n'est jamais que sur un ou quelques critres d'valuations. Et que ce soit l'argent, l'intelligence, la force, la crativit, le talent, pour moi la richesse est diverse et sans limite, et incomparable. 


Quand  tre bloqu  la maison, plutt que de considrer une seule responsabilit, celle du peuple vocifrant ou qui serait stupide, tu pourrais aussi te demander si les gens qui nous gouvernent n'ont pas un sacr problme d'go, et si ce ne sont pas eux qui prennent tout le pays en otage quand on en arrive  *plus d'un an de gilets jaunes* et *plus de 40 jours de grve dans les transports*. Du jamais vu!
On en arrive mme  *une grve des avocats dans tous les tribunaux*, des *dmissions par milliers pour des professeurs et des directeurs de service*, des dbrayages de personnel depuis plusieurs annes dans les EHPAD, etc.

Pourquoi tu ne voudrais pas sortir de chez toi ? Tu as peur de quoi ou de qui dis-moi ? 
Des gilets jaunes, des manifestants colos ou CGT, ou bien des armes de CRS, et de flics qui quadrillent dsormais la capitale chaque samedi ?
A-t-on un exemple de violence de ces gilets jaunes envers de quelconques passants et citoyens ? 
Combien d'exemples de violences policires en regard ?

Tu parles de dictature dans les 2 camps, je serais curieux de savoir ce qui justifie cette vision ? Parce que contrairement aux forces de l'ordre, les manifestants ne se dplacent pas sur ordre de quiconque.

Mais effectivement j'ai bien compris que tu avais fort peur de ne pas recevoir tes colis Amazon pour Nol. a va, tu les as reus ?
Tu as il me semble le sens des priorits, et du rel que je considre de plus en plus comme propre  une certaine catgorie de population, ces fameux individualistes, dconnects, haut-perchs, peu capables de prendre du recul face  la situation, prompt  considrer comme coupables ceux qui leur sont dsigns.

----------


## bombseb

Le problme c'est que ceux que tu dsigne par "toujours les mmes" sont aussi impacts par toutes cette casse sociale...
J'tais comme ca avant aussi,  chaque grve SNCF j'tais le premier  les traiter de fainant...J'ai juste compris que notre modle social avait t gagn grce  des luttes, et qui si on se laisse faire on terminera tous esclaves, grvistes comme non grvistes.

A propos d'esclavage, vous avez vu la loi qui va encore nous tomber dessus ? (Loi Lagleize)
Les propritaires ne seront propritaires que de leur maison et plus du terrain, le terrain appartiendra  l'tat, et donc il faudra lui payer un loyer.
Ca commencera surement doucement...l'tat sera propritaire  10% du terrain et seulement dans les grandes villes, puis a sera gnralis et ca passera  100% progressivement.

Et ensuite : privatisation. Ca sera des entreprises prives qui possderont tout.

Edit : C'tait une rponse  zecreator

----------


## zecreator

> Pourquoi tu ne voudrais pas sortir de chez toi ?


Ben, parce que les transports chez-moi sont bloqus. Je suis oblig de bosser de chez-moi. On ne me laisse pas le choix. 




> Tu parles de dictature dans les 2 camps, je serais curieux de savoir ce qui justifie cette vision ?


Ben quand on t'oblige  rester chez-toi (car plus de transport), que l'lectricit est coupe, et que l'on te met la pression parce que tu n'adhres pas  la contestation, tu appelles a comment, sinon de la Dictature ?




> Mais effectivement j'ai bien compris que tu avais fort peur de ne pas recevoir tes colis Amazon pour Nol. a va, tu les as reus ?
> Tu as il me semble le sens des priorits, et du rel que je considre de plus en plus comme propre  une certaine catgorie de population, ces fameux individualistes, dconnects, haut-perchs, peu capables de prendre du recul face  la situation, prompt  considrer comme coupables ceux qui leur sont dsigns.


Comme je l'ai dit, je ne juge pas la contestation, ni les contestataires. Mais les mthodes utilises sur la base de blocages, punissent toujours les mmes. On a tout le mme le droit de continuer  circuler en France, de choisir d'aller au boulot. Ne pas faire grve est aussi un droit.

Pourquoi, ceux qui choisissent de ne pas s'impliquer, deviennent des cibles ?

----------


## Invit

> Comme je l'ai dit, je ne juge pas la contestation, ni les contestataires. Mais les mthodes utilises sur la base de blocages, punissent toujours les mmes. On a tout le mme le droit de continuer  circuler en France, de choisir d'aller au boulot. Ne pas faire grve est aussi un droit.
> 
> Pourquoi, ceux qui choisissent de ne pas s'impliquer, deviennent des cibles ?


L'anne dernire, j'ai subi de plein fouet les quelque 6 mois de grves du rseau de bus de Rennes. a n'a pas t simple (surtout que ma patronne ne voulait pas entendre parler de tltravail), mais  l'issue des 6 mois, j'ai enfin pu rentrer dans un bus qui n'tait pas 10 min en retard plein  craquer, avec un conducteur prt  mordre le premier venu et des usagers dj puiss de leur journe  8 h 30 le matin. Le bras de fer a permis d'amliorer les conditions de travail des conducteurs, et donc par effet de bord les conditions gnrales du rseau de bus. Et pendant que moi je galrais  aller au taf le matin et  rentrer avant que les enfants soient couchs le soir, d'autres galraient  vivre avec la moiti ou le quart de leur salaire  la fin du mois. Je ne me suis  aucun moment sentie la cible de la gronde. Pas plus, j'espre, que les familles des grvistes qui n'ont pas d beaucoup partir en vacances pendant ce temps-l. S'il m'est arrive de rler aprs avoir attendu une heure ou une heure et demi par 0 degr, j'ai toujours veill  ne jamais me laisser aller  croire que le monde tournerait autour de moi. Je te suggre de faire de mme. Tu as le droit de choisir d'aller au boulot. En revanche, comme moi, tu dpends du travail d'autrui pour t'y rendre. Tu ne peux pas exiger des autres qu'ils reprennent le travail pour que toi tu puisses te rendre au tien.

----------


## zecreator

> Le problme c'est que ceux que tu dsigne par "toujours les mmes" sont aussi impacts par toutes cette casse sociale...
> J'tais comme ca avant aussi,  chaque grve SNCF j'tais le premier  les traiter de fainant...


Tout d'abord, je n'ai jamais considr les grvistes comme des fainants. Ceux qui affirment cela, sont surtout fatigus de passer 4 heures dans les gares avant de pouvoir rentrer chez-eux. Je les comprends. Cela ne veut pas dire, que dans le fond, ils ne trouvent pas la contestation lgitime. Mais, ils sont puiss par une situation qui dure et s'embourbe, autant que ceux qui font grve.

Ceux qui ne font pas grve ne sont pas tous colls devant les mdias  se faire lobotomiser. Je trouve que cette caricature vaut bien celle du "fainant de grviste". C'est du mme niveau de jugement.

Beaucoup n'ont pas le choix de devoir se dplacer. Faut tre honnte, on ne peut pas tous faire la grve.

En ce qui concerne la Loi Lagleize, j'ai pas regard dans le dtail, mais il semblerait que ce systme existe depuis longtemps en Angleterre, et qu'il n'y ait pas eu de vrai problme.

Si cela permet de devenir propritaire de sa maison, avec 20%  40% moins cher, faut voir. Je n'ai pas d'avis tranch sur le sujet.

----------


## virginieh

Tant que a reste  l'tat a ne pose pas de problmes.
Ca revient  crer une taxe supplmentaire en change d'un prix d'achat moins lev.

Ce qui fait peur c'est :
- la possibilit plus tard de l'imposer partout : tant que a reste limit aux nouveaux achats a fait une taxe de plus, a fait rler, mais si on peut considrer que c'est plus ou moins amorti par la baisse du prix de revient, a peut aller.
- la possibilit de l'imposer aussi aux propritaires actuels (et pas seulement aux nouveaux acheteurs) : l a devient plus problmatique les propritaires actuels n'ayant pas profit de la remise, ou alors il faudra que l'tat leur rachte le terrain.

Mais au final mme si a a le nom de proprit du terrain, c'est juste une taxe supplmentaire (encore).

La dernire chose qui fait peur c'est vu l'volution des services publics, que plus tard ces proprits soient effectivement repasses dans le priv pour une bouche de pain.

----------


## halaster08

> On a tout le mme le droit de continuer  circuler en France, de choisir d'aller au boulot. Ne pas faire grve est aussi un droit.


Rien ne t'empche d'aller  ton travail par tes propres moyen, moi j'ai des collgues qui s'organisent pour faire du covoiturage.
Tu as le droit de ne pas faire grve, mais pas de demander  ceux qui la font d'arrter sous prtexte que tu dpends d'eux.

----------


## Pod44v2

> Tu parles de dictature dans les 2 camps, je serais curieux de savoir ce qui justifie cette vision ?


Je rejoins zecreator qui semble vouloir dire, il me semble, que tout n'est pas soit noir soit blanc comme pas mal de posts dans cette discussion semble laisser le penser.
Je trouve le terme dictature un peu fort, mais a serait se cacher les yeux que de dire qu'il n'y a pas parfois une volont d'imposer quelque chose galement dans le camp des "manifestant". Je pourrais citer des articles o les cheminaux non grvistes se font engueuler / huer, ou mon exprience personnelle o j'tais  2 doigts de mettre sur la gueule avec des gilets jaunes car je refusais de klaxonner en passant un barage (mais comme tout dans la vie, 2 cons pour 98 gentils, a s'est trs bien pass quand on a discut ensuite). Alors oui, ce n'est d'aucune mesure avec ce qu'envoie le gouvernement, mais a reste une volont d'imposer un choix  autrui, sous la menace, ou comme dirait zecreator, sous une pression sociale non ?

C'est dommage que ds qu'on est pas d'accord sur un point anti-macron, on soit direct catalogu en "individualistes, dconnects, haut-perchs" capitalistes consommateurs d'Amazon (je viens de faire d'un cas une gnralit aussi). 

A titre personnel, je soutiens ce que font les manifestants "globalement" (a reste relativement pacifique de leur ct), mais je ne participe pas  celles-ci car je bloque sur 2 points :
- je ne crois pas spcialement que bloquer les gens ou manifester dans la rue puisse changer quelque chose, en tout cas pas vu la rponse du gouvernement depuis plus d'un an
- je n'ai pas de solution correcte  proposer pour remplacer le gouvernement actuel. Je sais qu'il faudrait balayer tout a, mais en l'tat je crois juste que a serait remplacer un mchant par un autre. Du coup je ne me trouve pas de lgimit, actuellement, pour aller dans la rue.

En tout cas je prends un plaisir  suivre ce fil de discussion, les opinions divergent c'est intressant. Ca me permet de mettre des mots sur certaines choses et de dvelopper mon opinion sur ce bas monde (mme si ma dernire lecture stocienne me dirait de ne pas le faire).

----------


## zecreator

> - je ne crois pas spcialement que bloquer les gens ou manifester dans la rue puisse changer quelque chose, en tout cas pas vu la rponse du gouvernement depuis plus d'un an.


Et si l'on prend les gouvernements prcdents, on voit bien que manifester dans les rues n'a jamais eu aucun effet. Cela ne fonctionne pas. Cela n'a aucun effet, mme sur le choix des lections.

Il faut faire la grve autrement, taper aux portefeuilles des entreprises, comme bloquer nos abonnements, nos virements automatiques.

L, a va bouger, et dans les 3 mois...

----------


## benjani13

> Et si l'on prend les gouvernements prcdents, on voit bien que manifester dans les rues n'a jamais eu aucun effet. Cela ne fonctionne pas. Cela n'a aucun effet, mme sur le choix des lections.


N'a jamais eu aucun effet, faut pas dconner non plus. En revanche que ces formes d'actions aient de moins en moins d'impact l je serais d'accord. Maintenant il ne faut pas oublier les fonctions indirectes des manifestations. a crer du lien, a soude, a permet d'changer, de rflchir au mouvement et ses formes de luttes justement.

Et il ne faut pas non plus se mettre des illres, les formes de mobilisations changent pour contrer cela. Les gilets jaunes ont refus les manifestations  la papa, millimtre, entre Rpublique et place d'Italie. Ils ont choisi la forme de la dsorganisation, de l'improvisation. Et a a march, a a paniqu  la tte de l'tat, un temps, avant qu'il ne s'adapte. Les manifs du samedi sont dsormais lourdement encadres, elles ont t pousses hors du centre de Paris pour limiter son impacte symbolique.

Dsormais ce sont des formes trs spontanes, trs localises, trs symboliques qui ont lieu. Je pense aux avocats jetant leur robe devant Belloubet, aux chanteur du choeur de radio France interrompant les voeux de leur patronne (et  toutes les dizaines d'autres d'actions de ce genre), aux mdecins qui dmissionnent de leur fonctions administratives,  Schiappa qui s'enfuit de sa propre runion publique car on lui dit ses 4 vrits en face, aux personnes qui sont all chercher Macron dans un thatre, etc, etc. 

Des exemples il y en a 1000 tellement a craque de partout. L c'est mettre les dirigeants directement en face de leur contradiction, les mettre directement en danger. Je ne parle pas de danger physique, mme si, justement, ils le ressentent comme tel et c'est absolument rvlateur. Je parle du danger d'tre face  la ralit, de ne plus pouvoir s'en sortir par de la mauvaise foi ou par le pointage du doigts d'un bouc missaire.




> Il faut faire la grve autrement, taper aux portefeuilles des entreprises, comme bloquer nos abonnements, nos virements automatiques.


+1. Mais quelque part on aura les mme critiques que tu pourrais faire aux mouvement de grve dans les transports, "vous cassez l'conomie, vous allez dtruire des emplois", etc.

----------


## zecreator

Quand tu es dans la vraie vie, avec des gens, et que t'as rat une opportunit de faire du flouz, dans la majorit des cas, ils te disent :
"Tain, mais t'es con. Moi, j'aurais pris le pognon.".

Et ces mmes gens, sont dans la rue, parce que la plupart des entreprises suivent leurs conseils.

Je comprends plus rien  ce monde.

----------


## fredoche

> Je rejoins zecreator qui semble vouloir dire, il me semble, que tout n'est pas soit noir soit blanc comme pas mal de posts dans cette discussion semble laisser le penser.
> Je trouve le terme dictature un peu fort, mais a serait se cacher les yeux que de dire qu'il n'y a pas parfois une volont d'imposer quelque chose galement dans le camp des "manifestant". Je pourrais citer des articles o les cheminaux non grvistes se font engueuler / huer, ou mon exprience personnelle o j'tais  2 doigts de mettre sur la gueule avec des gilets jaunes car je refusais de klaxonner en passant un barage (mais comme tout dans la vie, 2 cons pour 98 gentils, a s'est trs bien pass quand on a discut ensuite). Alors oui, ce n'est d'aucune mesure avec ce qu'envoie le gouvernement, mais a reste une volont d'imposer un choix  autrui, sous la menace, ou comme dirait zecreator, sous une pression sociale non ?


Oui

Comme c'est dommage que ceux qui travaillent subissent de fait une double pression, celle des grvistes qui peuvent les accuser de casser le mouvement (a me rappelle Germinal ce truc)
Et celle des usagers, clients de leurs services, pour qui ils symbolisent la grve alors qu'ils sont au travail et assurent ce service.

Oui j'ai souvenir en 2003 lors de la canicule d'un retour de Paris en TGV qui tombe en rade dans les plaines de l'auxerrois, parce que les TGV  cette poque n'avaient pas t conus pour fonctionner au del de 35C soit-disant. 6 h de retard plus tard et le trajet en bus depuis Chalon jusqu' la gare de Montchanin, certains passagers du bus se mettent  attaquer avec vhmence la conductrice. Il se trouve qu'elle n'avait rien  voir avec la SNCF, et je la voyais conduire mes gamins  l'cole le reste de l'anne. Je suis intervenu pour la dfendre et a s'est arrt l, mais a montrait aussi une certaine ralit humaine qui m'avait rellement tonne  ce moment l.

Au demeurant c'est  ce type de phnomne que concourent les policiers dsormais depuis plus d'un an de rpression du mouvement des gilets jaunes. L'amalgame sera fait et leur image dj pas fameuse en ptira trs fortement




> C'est dommage que ds qu'on est pas d'accord sur un point anti-macron, on soit direct catalogu en "individualistes, dconnects, haut-perchs" capitalistes consommateurs d'Amazon (je viens de faire d'un cas une gnralit aussi).


Oui et je n'en suis pas fier. Maintenant j'ai soulign le "il me semble" pour montrer comment moi je pouvais ressentir les diffrentes paroles exprimes ici par zecreator, l'impression que a me laisse  son gard. Je n'ai pas utilis le mot capitaliste. Et trs franchement je me garde bien d'en faire un jugement dfinitif, d'autant plus que ses derniers messages contrastent avec cette vision que j'ai exprime, et montre une autre ralit et un point de vue que je peux comprendre. J'essaie de dire en soulignant ce "il me semble" que ce que j'exprime je n'en suis pas sur. Maintenant je reconnais y aller fort dans les termes choisis

----------


## el_slapper

> Quand tu es dans la vraie vie, avec des gens, et que t'as rat une opportunit de faire du flouz, dans la majorit des cas, ils te disent :
> "Tain, mais t'es con. Moi, j'aurais pris le pognon.".
> 
> Et ces mmes gens, sont dans la rue, parce que la plupart des entreprises suivent leurs conseils.
> 
> Je comprends plus rien  ce monde.


C'est pourtant simple : ils sont jaloux.

----------


## Jipt

> Je comprends plus rien  ce monde.


C'est normal, il est compltement dglingu.

Chacun tire la couverture  soi, pour ceux qui sont  poil par -10 a peut se comprendre, le souci c'est qu' force, la couverture est toute dchire et il ne reste plus que des bouts de laine parpills, pas de quoi se rchauffer.

Je ne vois comme toi pas d'issue, gageons qu'une bonne grosse catastrophe va remettre les pendules  l'heure, avec un retour aux cavernes et aux massues.

Qui a dit "et tout recommencera", l-bas au fond ?

----------


## Mat.M

> Je comprends plus rien  ce monde.


ne rien comprendre au monde actuel il y a une explication  cela c'est que les forces politiques au pouvoir,la main invisble du march que sais-je veulent normer la marche du monde  grand renfort de lgislation.
Or l'ndividu lambda il ne fonctionne pas selon des modes pr-tablis et norms




> Quand tu es dans la vraie vie, avec des gens, et que t'as rat une opportunit de faire du flouz


c'est devenu extrmement difficile de faire "du flouz"  moins de lancer un business vraiment rentable.
Si vous avez la solution faites-moi signe alors.



> Euh, non le peuple n'est  pas une masse protiforme ,mais le peuple reuni en Assemble dlibrante soit directement (petites republiques des cits grecques) ,soit via ses reprsentants lus (soit la plbe romaine via les tribuns de la plbe,et cela dj il y a  2500 ans ).


d'accord mais si ces assembles dlibrantes gouvernent la manire de vivre du peuple, le peuple n'est plus libre alors ?



> Il est d'ailleurs difficile d'imaginer  une assemble du PEUPLE dlibrer dans plusieurs langues et il n'en sortira rien de trs positif.


peut-on parler de peuple suisse ou canadien par exemple ?



> T'es comme Macron, tu te crois au-dessus du peuple, tu ptes plus haut que ton cul et tu te crois plus intelligent. Le problme pour toi c'est que ce n'est qu'une croyance.


c'est bien pour cela que Sartre nous dit qu'il n'y pas de sentiment plus commun  vouloir tre diffrent des autres,dsol je n'ai pas pu m'empcher  ::mouarf::

----------


## fredoche

Non tu as raison, et pourtant nous sommes profondment semblables tout en tant tous diffrents  bien des gards.

Il est je crois trs difficile de lutter contre le conformisme social, car cela fait partie des mcaniques fondamentales de l'tre social. 
L encore des ambiguts, on parle d'identit pour dsigner une certaine forme de diffrence ou dindividualit, et lidentit est aussi et surtout fondamentalement ce qui voque des choses identiques

----------


## zecreator

> ne rien comprendre au monde actuel il y a une explication  cela c'est que les forces politiques au pouvoir,la main invisble du march que sais-je veulent normer la marche du monde  grand renfort de lgislation.


Mouais, je trouve tout de mme que l'argument est facile. "Si c'est la merde dans le Monde, c'est forcment la faute de ceux qui ont le pouvoir."

Il y a 1% de personnes, qui dtiennent 60% de l'argent Mondial, soit 2153 personnes. Si on en est arriv l, c'est aussi parce que les 6,9 milliards restants ont t aveugles.

Donc, cette merde, c'est aussi de notre faute...

----------


## rawsrc

> Il y a 1% de personnes, qui dtiennent 60% de l'argent Mondial, soit 2153 personnes. Si on en est arriv l, c'est aussi parce que les 6,9 milliards restants ont t aveugles.


Euh, le calcul, c'est pas ton fort, hein !??!!

----------


## virginieh

Si 2153 personnes reprsentaient 1% de la population mondiale, on aurait tellement moins de problmes.

----------


## zecreator

> Si 2153 personnes reprsentaient 1% de la population mondiale, on aurait tellement moins de problmes.


OK, meaculpa, je voulais dire que 2153 personnes dans le monde sont 2x plus riches que 60% de la population mondiale (6,9 milliards). La fin de mon commentaire reste tout de mme valable. Comment a t-on laiss faire cela ? Et que l'on vienne pas me dire que c'est de l'endormissement mdiatique. On coute ce que l'on veut bien entendre...

https://www.lexpress.fr/actualite/mo...m_2115545.html

----------


## Marco46

> OK, meaculpa, je voulais dire que 1% de la population (2153 personnes) a plus d'argent que 60% de la population mondiale (6,9 milliards).


C'est toujours par a.

L'article dit 2 choses :

- d'un ct que _2153 personnes disposent dsormais de plus d'argent que les 4,6 milliards les plus pauvres de la plante_.
- et de l'autre que _la fortune des 1% les plus riches du monde "correspond  plus du double des richesses cumules" des 6,9 milliards les moins riches, soit 92% de la population du globe_.

Si 1% de la population correspondait  2153 personnes, le monde serait peupl de 215 300 habitants ce qui rduirait sensiblement les problmes d'empreinte cologique certes, mais ce qui signifierait aussi qu'on serait en voie d'extinction  trs court terme puisqu'il faut je crois maintenir au minimum une population d'un million d'individus pour que la brassage des gnes soit suffisant.




> Comment a t-on laiss faire cela ?


Parce que ces milliardaires vivent dans des pays o tout le monde s'est enrichi. Tout le monde a bnfici de la mondialisation. Sauf que depuis quelques dcennies (depuis le 2me choc ptrolier en fait) il y a un eu un gros stop sur le niveau de vie des classes moyennes et infrieures en occident qui elles commencent  s'appauvrir, et a commence  vraiment devenir problmatique pour la stabilit de nos socits parce que les gesticulations des hommes politiques ne suffisent plus  vacuer la pression.

Tu peux accepter des ingalits qui augmentent si ta situation et celle de tes proches s'amliorent, mais ce n'est pas acceptable si elles se dgradent.

----------


## benjani13

> Mouais, je trouve tout de mme que l'argument est facile. "Si c'est la merde dans le Monde, c'est forcment la faute de ceux qui ont le pouvoir."
> 
> Il y a 1% de personnes, qui dtiennent 60% de l'argent Mondial, soit 2153 personnes. Si on en est arriv l, c'est aussi parce que les 6,9 milliards restants ont t aveugles.
> 
> Donc, cette merde, c'est aussi de notre faute...


Il ne faut pas qu'on tombe dans cette caricature. Il ne faut pas non plus que tu fasse des hommes de pailles. Nous sommes tous d'accord je pense pour dire que nous nous sommes laiss faire. Cela n'empche que pour qu'il y ait domins il faut des dominants, donc mme si les domins se sont laiss faire, il y a des dominants  la manuvre qui veulent que l'on reste dans notre condition. Maintenant, comme tu disais, tu te contente de compter les points. -1 pour le gars qui rflchie pas, -1 pour le patron de tl qui diffuse la propagande librale. Egalit, balle au centre, et moi je vais finir mon assiette.

Ce que tu omet c'est que celui qui diffuse de la merde ou de la propagande librale  la tl c'est le mme qui oblige le tlspectateur  se crever au boulot  tel point qu'il a ni le temps ni l'nergie de lire et de rflchir en rentrant le soir ni de faire autre chose que de se jeter dans son canap devant une mission de divertissement.




> Tu peux accepter des ingalits qui augmentent si ta situation et celle de tes proches s'amliorent, mais ce n'est pas acceptable si elles se dgradent.


Une forme de corollaire c'est que les gens arrtent de critiquer (au sens y rflchir) le systme une fois que celui ci leur a permis d'avoir un niveau de vie suffisant quand bien mme des ingalits existent ou que leur qualit de vie pourrait tre bien meilleure. Et c'est humain, quand on dpasse un cape et qu'on a assez pour profiter de la vie bha justement on en profite et on arrte de perdre du temps  rflchir  notre condition. 

C'est la critique qui est fait au mouvements sociaux et syndicaux de ces dernires dcennies, qui se sont petit  petit contenter de n'avoir plus qu'une position dfensive et ont arrt d'exiger des avancs sociales. De fait, quand est plus que dans la raction, en dfense, on finit par reculer car on ne peut pas gagner toutes les batailles, encore moins dans cette position.

J'ai entendu des rflexions intressantes sur le fait que gilets jaunes ont changer de stratgie, la premire semaine ils rclamaient le retrait de la taxe carburant, la dfense, la deuxime ils taient dj pass  l'attaque en rclamant des choses, ce qui expliquerait les concessions du gouvernement. La conclusion de cette rflexion tait qu'il ne faut pas s'arrter au retrait de la rforme des retraites mais profiter de l'lan ventuel pour rclamer d'autres choses. Sinon nous sommes condamns  revoir les mmes rformes tenter de s'appliquer ternellement, jusqu' ce que a se passe.

----------


## Mat.M

@fredoche: le conformisme social c'est a dont j'ai oubli de parler  :;): 
C'est certain que c'est une contrainte existentiel

@zecreator : je suis d'accord mais tout n'est pas si noir que a dans la vie.
Il ne faut pas dprimer non plus  :;):

----------


## Marco46

Le lien avec la discussion est tabli en fin de vido mais cette discussion fait froid dans le dos. Il s'agit de la prsentation d'un livre de Johann Chapoutot intitul "Libres d'obir : le management, du nazisme  la RFA", si vous avez 30 minutes a vaut le dtour.




Autre entretien visionn ce week-end en ligne directe avec cette discussion, Emmanuel Todd et son nouveau bouquin (vitez le passage  ONPC c'tait pitoyable, en mme temps avec Romain Goupil ...)

----------


## fredoche

J'ai regard comme toi cette mission France Culture avec Emmanuel Todd que j'ai trouve trs intressante et clairante. Et qui devrait renseigner ou alerter tout le monde quand certains se croient prservs ou mieux lotis.

Je ne comprenais pas ce que tu voulais dire par ONPC. Je suis largu moi sur des acronymes pareils. C'est toujours la mme histoire, de la TV pour abrutis, de l'info poubelle : Rien sur le fond, tout sur le clash. 
Cependant il  t invit dans une des rares missions qui parle encore un peu au cerveau des gens non ?

----------


## bombseb

ONPC = On n'est pas couchs
C'est une mission anime par Ruquier o un invit est soumis au jugement d'un tribunal de la pense unique

----------


## virginieh

> un invit est soumis au jugement d'un tribunal de la pense unique


En quoi c'est different des missions politiques ?

----------


## Jon Shannow

> En quoi c'est different des missions politiques ?


Dans les missions politiques, les invits font de la politique, donc jeu de dupe, toussa toussa. 
Alors que dans le cas d'missions comme ONPC, a donne l'impression de libert de parole de pouvoir s'expliquer et de parler au plus grand nombre. Alors que c'est tout le contraire.
Ces missions sont encore pires que les missions politiques car elles se drapent d'un manteau d'impartialit, alors mme que ce sont les pires missions de propagande no-librale.

----------


## Marco46

> alors mme que ce sont les pires missions de propagande no-librale*-eurobats*.


Fixed.

C'tait vraiment flag sur cette intervention de M. Todd qui a pris le truc  la dconnade et n'a mme pas pris la peine d'expliquer en quoi l'euro tait dsastreux pour l'conomie franaise. C'est d'ailleurs bien dommage. Mme si pour lui les mcanismes conomiques de base sont vidents a aurait t intressant de le voir faire une explication  la Berruyer / Sapir sur ce sujet. Mais bon non, il a prfr se friter avec Goupil aprs avoir mis KO Adle Van Reeth en un seul uppercut.

----------


## zecreator

On le sait qu'aujourd'hui la TV est formate. En fonction des directions politiques de leurs dirigeants.

Pour moi, la seule vraie chane de TV qui me semble honnte avec ses tlspectateurs, c'est NRJ12. Leurs missions nous prennent pour des cons de manire totalement dcomplexe, , leurs shows nous le disent clairement "qu'est-ce que vous tes cons tout de mme !", et cela dure depuis presque 10 ans.

Au moins, ils sont cash avec nous : "Tu n'apprendras rien, tu seras de plus en plus con, mais t'y reviendras.". Et c'est vrai.

----------


## Jipt

> Au moins, ils sont cash avec nous : "Tu n'apprendras rien, tu seras *de plus en plus con*, mais t'y reviendras.". Et c'est vrai.


Et ce sont les mmes qui vont voter et lisent qui vous savez, misre de nous

----------


## zecreator

> Et ce sont les mmes qui vont voter et lisent qui vous savez, misre de nous


Ha mais non, tu te trompes. L'lecteur type de Macron est plutt fminin, cadre ou retrait, bien diplm et habite une ville de plus de 100 000 habitants.

NRJ12 est plutt regard par les 15-18 ans. C'est une chane qui nous prpare une gnration d'adultes totalement crtins. Et j'aimerai vraiment tre dans la caricature, mais c'est un fait scientifique, le QI des franais est en chute libre.

Je vous invite  lire ce rapport de Barbara Demeneix sur la perte du QI depuis des annes. C'est effrayant.
https://bdemeneix.wordpress.com/tag/qi/

Et si le film Idiocracy devenait une ralit ?

----------


## David_g

> Et si le film Idiocracy devenait une ralit ?


Non, Non je n'ai absolument pas pens  des tas de discours de trump en lisant cela.  ::mouarf::

----------


## zecreator

Tout comme vous, j'aimerai croire que nous, tres humains, sommes capables de logiques et puissions avoir conscience de la manipulations des autres.
Le problme, c'est que ds que l'on nous donne notre "shoot" de mdias et de consommation quotidien, nous ne sommes plus capables de rflexion.

Tant que l'on nous donne ce que l'on demande, on se fout du reste.

Quand j'entend, concernant l'Ecologie, des phrase comme :
" Et pourquoi je ferai plus d'efforts qu'un autre ?"
" Pourquoi tu veux me donner mauvaise conscience ? Ceux sont les entreprises les pollueurs, pas moi."

Ben tu sais que le chantier est vaste, et qu'il va y avoir encore 2 ou 3 gnrations qui vont souffrir de nos conneries....

----------


## Jipt

> Je vous invite  lire ce rapport de Barbara Demeneix sur la perte du QI depuis des annes. C'est effrayant.
> https://bdemeneix.wordpress.com/tag/qi/


En deux mots ?

Parce que sinon c'est mort pour beaucoup :



Ceci tant dit, le lien parle tout au long des clbres *perturbateurs endocriniens*, dont j'ai appris l'existence il y a un quart de sicle lors du combat contre un incinrateur d'O.M. (ordures mnagres), combat perdu au nom de la corruption, du "baisser-les-bras" et des emplois.
On pourrait porter plainte contre les abrutis qui ont pris cette dcision, mais je rappelle toujours l'anecdote suivante : lors de ce combat, nous sommes alls en justice et je revois le juge nous dire en conclusion :
vu l'article xx o vous avez raison,
vu l'article xy o vous avez raison,
vu l'article xz o vous avez raison,
_(rptez le copier/coller une dizaine de fois,)_
je dclare que vous avez tort.

Fermez le ban.

----------


## fredoche

> Ceci tant dit, le lien parle tout au long des clbres *perturbateurs endocriniens*, dont j'ai appris l'existence il y a un quart de sicle lors du combat contre un incinrateur d'O.M. (ordures mnagres), combat perdu au nom de la corruption, du "baisser-les-bras" et des emplois.


C'est y pas Le grand encens Louis Nicolin, millionnaire des ordures, dieu du foot montpellierien et grand ami de Georges Frche ?
Dans cette mme rgion il y a un gars que je lis depuis plus de 15 ans sur ces perturbateurs endocriniens, le professeur Sultan : une minence, professeur au CHU de Montpellier. Il y a 15 ans je lisais des articles o il alertait par rapport aux risques de dformations des organes gnitaux masculins et fminins, aux risques de pubert prcoce dans la population des agriculteurs de la rgion, puisqu'il bosse en pdiatrie et a  traiter ces cas.

Dire qu'il y a encore des gens pour se bouffer le nez ici sur ce mme sujet pour dire qu'on n'a pas de preuves de la nocivit du glyphosate et consors... Et pour comparer aux centaines de molcules qui sont vaporises ou prsentes partout te rpondent : oui mais le bio, c'est bouillie bordelaise, c'est pas mieux
https://observatoire-des-aliments.fr...s-endocriniens
http://www.lagglorieuse.info/article...vernement.html

Zecreator, quelque part on s'en fout que le Qi baisse. Le WAIS ne rend compte que de certaines formes d'intelligence, et fonctionne sur un score global, qui lisse toutes diffrences pour ne donner qu'un chiffre. Parfois ce qui mattriste c'est la perte du *bon sens* et du sens commun, ou du bien commun. Des gens trs intelligents au sens QI et tout le reste (diplmes, comptences, tout a tout a) et qui voient pas plus loin que le bout de leur nez. Et quand tu vois les dbats sur le glyphosate qui ont eu lieu ici entre gens "_drlement_" intelligents, je crois que nous en avons une illustration.

----------


## Jipt

> C'est y pas Le grand encens Louis Nicolin, millionnaire des ordures, dieu du foot montpellierien et grand ami de Georges Frche ?


Non, car a se passait au sein d'une communaut de communes dans le Grand Est de Mpl (mme si Mpl est bien content de pouvoir venir faire brler une partie de ses dchets, vu que leur mthanisation fonctionne mal [pas de la faute du principe, de la faute des imbciles qui y balancent tout et n'importe quoi]).




> Dans cette mme rgion il y a un gars que je lis depuis plus de 15 ans sur ces perturbateurs endocriniens, le professeur Sultan : une minence, professeur au CHU de Montpellier. Il y a 15 ans je lisais des articles o il alertait par rapport aux risques de dformations des organes gnitaux masculins et fminins, aux risques de pubert prcoce dans la population des agriculteurs de la rgion, puisqu'il bosse en pdiatrie et a  traiter ces cas.


Mais on l'a bien connu en son temps, ainsi que d'autres (prof. Bonhomme si ma mmoire est bonne, et d'autres).
Il y a encore parfois des runions d'information publiques, il y a un 3e four en projet/suspens




> Zecreator, quelque part on s'en fout que le Qi baisse. Le WAIS ne rend compte que de certaines formes d'intelligence, et fonctionne sur un score global, qui lisse toutes diffrences pour ne donner qu'un chiffre. Parfois ce qui mattriste c'est la perte du *bon sens* et du sens commun, ou du bien commun. Des gens trs intelligents au sens QI et tout le reste (diplmes, comptences, tout a tout a) et qui voient pas plus loin que le bout de leur nez. Et quand tu vois les dbats sur le glyphosate qui ont eu lieu ici entre gens "_drlement_" intelligents, je crois que nous en avons une illustration.


Le pb, c'est que si on tire sur un bout du fil de la pelote, y a tout qui vient et la pelote disparat et a finira trs mal ("nos emplois ! Nos emplois !" sur un air de manif' -- la sant on s'en tamponne)

----------


## Ryu2000

Des pompiers manifestent et c'est un peu violent :


Sur Twitter des gens ne sont pas content, il y a "France de Macron" en tendance.

----------


## benjani13

En complment, un pompier grimpe sur le camion  eau et s'assoie dessus, une minute environ plus tard, il reoit un tir de LBD dans la tte:
https://twitter.com/bi1192/status/1222179174196174848

Lanceur de balles de DEFENSE qu'ils disaient... et qu'on reviennent plus me sortir la vulgate du LBD aussi prcis qu'un lance pierre aprs 5 shots de vodka...

----------


## fredoche

Je croyais  un fake en regardant le lien de ryu :


mais non en fait 
https://rmc.bfmtv.com/emission/selon...on-648997.html

Et les gens sont gavs de trucs comme a

Mon pre regarde cette chaine ds son lever, je vous dis pas l'tat du cerveau aprs ce rgime sur plusieurs annes.

----------


## Jipt

Donc la rponse c'est oui ou oui ? Ils sont vraiment trop forts !

Et pendant ce temps, le permafrost en Sibrie fond  toute allure (gigantesque, inimaginable catastrophe  venir), et le lac Tchad a perdu en 60 ans environ 90 % de sa superficie, oui, vous avec bien lu, *quatre-vingt-dix pour cent* ! Des dizaines de millions d'Africains vont se retrouver dans une m3rd3 noire, c'est effarant (_Thema_ d'Arte hier soir jusqu' pas d'heure)

Rendormez-vous, braves gens, on veille sur vous.

----------


## Cincinnatus

> Je croyais  un fake en regardant le lien de ryu :
> 
> 
> mais non en fait 
> https://rmc.bfmtv.com/emission/selon...on-648997.html
> 
> Et les gens sont gavs de trucs comme a
> 
> Mon pre regarde cette chaine ds son lever, je vous dis pas l'tat du cerveau aprs ce rgime sur plusieurs annes.


"Les Franais ne s'en rendent pas compte" : lesquels ? ceux qui ont russi ou ceux qui ne sont rien ? Les gaulois rfractaires ?  ::france:: 

Le "oui ou oui" c'est la version Micron du wesh : "Bien ou bien ?"  ::fou::

----------


## zecreator

Comme me disait un ami Polonais : "En France, la russite est forcment suspecte. Ce n'est pas juste de la jalousie, c'est de la haine ancestrale contre les riches."

Cette France anti-riches, principalement de gens  qui on demande plus en donnant moins, et dont le travail profite  d'autres, n'a t-elle fini par assimile dans son ADN une haine du riche un peu hystrique et obscetionnelle au fur et  mesure des gnrations ?

N'avons-nous pas le coup de poing anti-riches en France un peu facile

Et cela ne va t-il pas finir par nous porter prejudice ?

----------


## fredoche

Tu parles de quoi zecreator l ?

----------


## zecreator

> Tu parles de quoi zecreator l ?


Je dis juste que toutes les grves, pas juste celles d'il y a 2 ans, mais les 100 dernires grves, quelques soient les slogans, la couleur et l'poque,  c'est toujours le mme combat ancestral de ceux qui ont moins contre ceux qui ont plus,. Le fond ne change pas.

La rforme de la retraite, c'est juste plus de misre et d'injustice pour ceux qui sont dj  terre. Et cela va profiter  ceux qui sont plus riches. 

Mais est-ce que ce contexte est rellement un exception Franaise ? N'est_ce pas vrai partout dans le monde ? 

Pourquoi sommes-nous le seul peuple a contester, alors que les autres continuent de bosser ? 

D'o mon interrogation par rapport  notre relation avec la russite en France. Cela nous semble t-elle insupportable ?

----------


## Mdinoc

Tu sembles confondre "russite" et "mthodes employes pour s'enrichir".
Le problme n'est pas que ces gens soient riches, mais qu'ils s'enrichissent aux dpens des autres.

----------


## Invit

> D'o mon interrogation par rapport  notre relation avec la russite en France.


C'est peut-tre plutt un idal d'quit, qui dcoule probablement de notre histoire, plutt qu'un "problme avec la russite" comme le voient certains ultra riches. Peut-tre aussi parce que, de par nos liens culturels avec les tats-Unis, on nous vante un modle de russite bas sur le mrite dont on ne voit pas vraiment la couleur. En tout cas, je ne le vois pas comme une sorte de nvrose populaire inexplicable.

----------


## Pod44v2

Je pense qu'en effet, il y a en France une certaine pudeur, face  la russite, en tout cas bien plus que dans les pays anglo-saxons. Je pense aussi que malheureusement, l'argent est un sujet tabou, et que souvent l'argent fait partie de la russite (n'tant pas une fin en soi, mais donnant les moyens de raliser cette russite).

Par contre je trouve cette interrogation *hors-contexte* par rapport aux grves, en tout cas par rapport  celles qui secouent notre pays en ce moment.
Je me trompe peut-tre, mais il me semble pas que les gens soient dans la rue parce que les riches sont riches. C'est plutt qu'elles sont dans la rue, car le systme est mal branl et que c'est les "pauvres" qui trinquent (pauvres, classes moyennes, vous m'avez compris). Et comme le dit Mdinoc, c'est surtout les moyens utiliss et le mpris de notre "lite" pour le "peuple" qui fait que la situation actuelle est ce qu'elle est. J'ai beau tre jeune, cette situation (gilets jaune, rforme retraite, pompiers, personnel soignant etc) est assez exceptionnelle et n'est pas "juste" due  un dsquilibre financier, ou  une quelconque jalousie de russite. D'ailleurs, russite de qui, de quoi ? Du gouvernement en place ? De Macron et de sa clique ?

Un membre a partag une vido recemment, un trs bon dbat entre Zemmour et Onfray. Ils soulvent aussi la question de dignit, et je crois aussi que c'est surtout a qui est en jeu.

Pour le ct "rvolutionnaire", m, je pense pas que les franais soient les seuls en ce moment  contester / protester contre un systme no-libral qui ne fonctionne plus. Ils font peut-tre juste plus de bruit.

----------


## Ryu2000

> D'o mon interrogation par rapport  notre relation avec la russite en France. Cela nous semble t-elle insupportable ?


Je ne comprend pas le lien entre essayer de prserver des services publics et ne pas supporter la russite ?
Gnralement les grves c'est contre la privatisation d'une entreprise nationale (privatisation de la SNCF, privatisation des aroports, privatisation de la poste, etc) ou la suppression d'un acquis social (modification du systme de retraite).

La France c'est un pays un peu social, il y a des histoires de scurit sociale, de chmage, de RSA, de retraite, etc.
Mais l le monde entier se dirige vers un systme  l'amricaine (la France suit le mouvement), o pour avoir une bonne qualit de service t'es oblig de payer ultra cher, le service minimal est pourri.

J'en ai rien foutre des gens qui russissent (tant qu'ils paient leur impts).




> mais non en fait 
> https://rmc.bfmtv.com/emission/selon...on-648997.html


J'ai vu a sur le Twitter "le monde se gorafise" et j'ai cru  un montage, c'est impressionnant de vrifier et de voir que c'est vrai.
Ils ont le sens de l'humour les types ^^

===
Bref, ils se passent des scnes un peu bizarre :

----------


## Marco46

> Je croyais  un fake en regardant le lien de ryu :
> 
> [...]
> 
> mais non en fait 
> https://rmc.bfmtv.com/emission/selon...on-648997.html





> _ric Brunet et Laurent Neumann prsentent la mme mission et pourtant ils ne sont d'accord sur (presque) rien! Un show et deux personnalits radicalement opposes!_


 ::ptdr::

----------


## zecreator

> Tu sembles confondre "russite" et "mthodes employes pour s'enrichir".
> Le problme n'est pas que ces gens soient riches, mais qu'ils s'enrichissent aux dpens des autres.


Mais cela  toujours t, depuis que le Monde est Monde. Et quelque soit le pays. Pas juste en France.

----------


## zecreator

> Par contre je trouve cette interrogation *hors-contexte* par rapport aux grves,


Comme disait Coluche, si les gens avaient du pognon, on ne les verraient pas dans les rues. Les gens qui manifestent pour demander du boulot, c'est surtout du pognon qu'ils veulent, pas vraiment du boulot. 

Dans le fond, derrire l'inquitude de perdre ses Services Publiques, de voir sa Retraite disparatre, c'est la peur du manque de pognon.

Tout le Monde tourne autour du pognon. 

Donc face  ceux qui en ont, quelque soit la manire dont ils l'on gagn, y a forcment de la jalousie et un sentiment d'injustice.

----------


## MABROUKI

> Comme disait Coluche, si les gens avaient du pognon, on ne les verraient pas dans les rues. Les gens qui manifestent pour demander du boulot, c'est surtout du pognon qu'ils veulent, pas vraiment du boulot. 
> 
> Dans le fond, derrire l'inquitude de perdre ses Services Publiques, de voir sa Retraite disparatre, c'est la peur du manque de pognon.
> 
> Tout le Monde tourne autour du pognon. 
> 
> Donc face  ceux qui en ont, quelque soit la manire dont ils l'on gagn, y a forcment de la jalousie et un sentiment d'injustice.


Alors l , tu te trompes sur le  sens de cette repartie de Coluche.
Coluche disait c,  raison mais pour les greves des "30 annes dites glorieuses" ou le boulot etait disponible "agogos",et les greves portaient sur des demandes de hausses de salaire, d'augmentation des allocs chomage .

Aujourd'hui cette repartie de Coluche est incongrue, car les grves portent sur le manque potentiel de boulot (emploi prcaire ou chmage menaant) ,le maintien des salaires existants qu'on rabote  tour de bras,la perte des services publics qui sont vitaux pour les modestes et pauvres .
Le manque de pognon ABSOLU  TUE SON HOMME(chmage) , qu'on se le dise haut et fort.
Ce  qui est en cause ici c'est  la diffrence entre  un modeste ou un pauvre qui va perdre TOTALEMENT LE PEU DE POGNON qu'il a & les RICHES ,les gens  GROS FRIC qui verront (certains ne verront rien) leur COLOSSAL POGNON diminuer de DELTA.   
Le Manque de Pognon , de FLOUZE ABSOLU  TUE SON HOMME , qu'on se le dise haut et fort.
Je ne le souhaite  personne.

----------


## Mat.M

@Zecreator, Mabrouki et autres personnes donc en fait si je comprends bien vous vous opposez de manire dialectique pour arriver tous  la mme conclusion qu'il faut gagner sa crote  la fin du mois pour remplir son frigo  ?  ::aie::

----------


## MABROUKI

> Donc face  ceux qui en ont, quelque soit la manire dont ils l'on gagn, y a forcment de la jalousie et un sentiment d'injustice.


Les revenus des gens proviennent de la distribution de la valeur cre par le systme conomique en place et forcement ceux qui en trop ,l'ont au dtriment d'autres.

La  rgle  de distribution  peut tre extrmement injuste comme au temps de l'esclavage ou des serfs (cas extrmes qui  ont existe )ou les gens bossaient pour d'autres pour ne pas mourir de faim.

Si la rgle  de distribution est injuste pour diverses raisons (lois iniques , tromperies et fourberies diverses de llite au sens large :politiciens, magistrats, riches , intellectuels "lche-cul" ),  finit par pter et dboucher sur des rvoltes  rptitions (jacqueries) qui peuvent dboucher sur des rvolutions parfois dsastreuses.
AXIOME FONDAMENTAL : LE PEUPLE N'EST PAS UN NIAIS.IL NE SE TROMPE JAMAIS.

----------


## Jipt

> AXIOME FONDAMENTAL : LE PEUPLE N'EST PAS UN NIAIS. IL NE SE TROMPE JAMAIS.


Juste un mot : tu *aimerais* qu'il en soit ainsi, mais tu te fourres le doigt dans l'il jusqu'au coude. Et tu le sais.

----------


## ABCIWEB

> Comme disait Coluche, si les gens avaient du pognon, on ne les verraient pas dans les rues. Les gens qui manifestent pour demander du boulot, c'est surtout du pognon qu'ils veulent, pas vraiment du boulot. 
> 
> Dans le fond, derrire l'inquitude de perdre ses Services Publiques, de voir sa Retraite disparatre, c'est la peur du manque de pognon.
> 
> Tout le Monde tourne autour du pognon. 
> 
> Donc face  ceux qui en ont, quelque soit la manire dont ils l'on gagn, y a forcment de la jalousie et un sentiment d'injustice.


Je te rappelles au passage que Coluche tait un comique, c'est  dire que c'tait son mtier de faire des caricatures, non pas pour qu'on les prenne au srieux mais pour que l'on s'en moque, pour en rire.

- Quand des pompiers, enseignants, le personnel hospitalier ou mme les policiers revendiquent plus de postes, c'est pour assurer leur travail dans de meilleures conditions et pour offrir de meilleures prestations, ce n'est pas pour avoir plus de pognon.

- Quand des gilets jaunes ou autres citoyens revendiquent le rfrendum d'initiative populaire et/ou une nouvelle rpublique, c'est pour une dmocratie plus reprsentative, par pour gagner plus de pognon.

- Quand des militants cologiques manifestent contre le drglement climatique, ce n'est pas pour gagner plus de pognon, c'est pour sauver la plante. 

- Quand des militants de tout bord manifestent contre des multinationales comme Monsanto (maintenant Bayer), c'est pour viter qu'ils vendent des produits nocifs, pour viter la dpendance des agriculteurs et le brevetage du monde vivant, pour viter de dtruire la biodiversit, ce n'est pas pour gagner plus de pognon.

- Quand des citoyens manifestent pour dfendre les droits de l'homme, ce n'est pas pour gagner plus de pognon.

Et pas plus pour ceux qui manifestent pour ou contre la PMA, etc, etc, je pourrais te citer mille autres exemples.

Tu reprends le slogan du discours nolibral : c'est tellement pratique n'est-ce pas, de dire que ceux qui sont contre le nolibralisme ne sont que des petits jaloux du pognon des trs riches. Mais comme ce discours est volontairement caricatural pour viter de rentrer dans les dtails de la ralit, ta rponse ressemble  celle d'un neuneu endoctrin. Pourtant, j'avais cru voir un lger mieux dans tes dernires rponses. Ou alors c'est de l'humour et il faut faire un spectacle comique.

----------


## MABROUKI

> Juste un mot : tu *aimerais* qu'il en soit ainsi, mais tu te fourres le doigt dans l'il jusqu'au coude. Et tu le sais.


Ah non, car je n'ais fait qunoncer sous forme d'axiome ce qu'a dit le grand prsident Abraham Lincoln :
"Vous pouvez tromper quelques personnes tout le temps. Vous pouvez tromper tout le monde un certain temps. Mais vous ne pouvez tromper tout le monde tout le temps.
Cet minent homme a dit aussi ceci:
"Vous ne pouvez pas aider le pauvre en ruinant le riche."

et d'autres vrits.

----------


## ABCIWEB

> Mon pre regarde cette chaine (bfmtv) ds son lever, je vous dis pas l'tat du cerveau aprs ce rgime sur plusieurs annes.


Oui l c'est grave, perte totale des repres, il faut lui imposer un contrle parental  ::lol::

----------


## ABCIWEB

Salut,

J'ai pas mal de travail en ce moment, aussi je me suis content de lire rapidement vos post. Apparemment personne n'a encore parl de l'avis du conseil d'tat sur la rforme des retraites ?

Source Marianne



> "Le Conseil dEtat constate que les projections financires transmises restent lacunaires et que, dans certains cas, cette tude reste en de de ce quelle devrait tre", crivent-ils. "Il incombe au gouvernement de lamliorer encore avant le dpt du projet de loi au Parlement, poursuivent les magistrats, en particulier sur les diffrences quentranent les changements lgislatifs sur la situation individuelle des assurs et des employeurs, limpact de lge moyen plus avanc de dpart  la retraite [] sur le taux demploi des seniors, les dpenses dassurance-chmage et celles lies aux minima sociaux."
> 
> ...
> 
> Outre un calendrier compress, les magistrats ont du composer avec un texte modifi au fil des ngociations avec les partenaires sociaux. De sorte qu'ils expliquent ne pas avoir pu "mener (leur) mission avec la srnit et les dlais de rflexion ncessaires pour garantir au mieux la scurit juridique de lexamen". Sur ce point, les conseillers insistent : "Cette situation est dautant plus regrettable, poursuivent-ils, que les projets de loi procdent  une rforme du systme de retraite indite depuis 1945 et destine  transformer pour les dcennies  venir un systme social qui constitue lune des composantes majeures du contrat social."
> 
> ...
> 
> Le Conseil d'tat ne partage pas cet enthousiasme, tordant notamment le cou  l'ide martele par le gouvernement selon laquelle "chaque euro cotis ouvre les mmes droits pour tous". Cette affirmation "reflte imparfaitement la complexit et la diversit des rgles de cotisation ou d'ouverture de droits dfinies par le projet de loi", crit le Conseil. Il remet aussi en question la formulation de "rgime universel de retraite", soulignant la persistance de rgimes particuliers dans le systme par points voulu par le gouvernement.
> ...


C'est  dire en conclusion que cette rforme est faite par une quipe de branquignols. Viable ou pas viable, ils s'en foutent, lisez l'article de Marianne pour voir la rponse des seconds couteaux de son altesse micronique. 

Autre article intressant sur les 3.7 milliards d'euros par an durant 15 ans que va couter cette rforme pour les caisses de retraites avec la baisse des cotisations pour les gros salaires :
Source l'Express



> Trs chre rforme des retraites. Le cot de la fin des cotisations sur les plus hauts revenus devrait s'lever  3,7 milliards d'euros par an sur quinze ans, selon une note des services techniques du rgime complmentaire Agirc-Arrco que rapportent Le Parisien, Les chos et France Inter.
> 
> Le document s'intresse aux revenus au-del de trois plafonds de la Scurit sociale (120 000 euros bruts annuels), qui seront exonrs de cotisations vieillesse ds 2025. Prs de 240 000 personnes affilies  l'Agirc-Arrco sont concernes.
> 
> En 2018, les cotisations vieillesse sur ces revenus levs avaient dpass 3,6 milliards d'euros. Sans modification du systme actuel, cette enveloppe aurait atteint 5 milliards en 2040 et prs de 8 milliards d'euros en 2070, prcise le document.  
> 
> Avec la rforme des retraites, le rgime devra verser les droits acquis par tous ceux qui ont cotis dans l'ancien systme jusqu' huit plafonds de la Scurit sociale (329 000 euros de revenus bruts annuels), alors que dans le mme temps, les salaires au-del de 10 000 euros par mois ne seront soumis qu' une cotisation de 2,81% (28% actuellement), ce qui amoindrira la taille de l'enveloppe publique. L'Agirc-Arrco estime donc que la perte sera d'en moyenne 3,7 milliards par an, entre 2025 et 2040.


Donc ce n'est pas un rgime universel puisque certains rgimes spciaux vont perdurer, la visibilit est quasi nulle, et cela va cot cher puisque nous devront payer pour les hauts revenus qui ont dj cotis mais qui ne seront plus compens par leurs homologues actifs qui cotiseront dix fois moins qu'auparavant. Et ce n'est qu'un exemple. Dans ces conditions la valeur du point va se rduire comme peau de chagrin pour tout le monde. Les seuls gagnants dans cette histoire sont les assureurs privs qui pourront rcuprer les cotisations des hauts revenus.

Aprs avoir diminu les ressources des finances publiques avec les cadeaux fiscaux faits aux multinationales et la vente d'entreprises trs rentables (Franaise des jeux, Aroports de Paris), c'est maintenant le systme des retraites qui est sacrifi pour faire des cadeaux aux banques et aux assurances. A vrai dire, ce n'est pas tonnant venant de ce gouvernement et ce n'est pas tonnant non plus qu'il ait bidouill les rsultats du prochain vote en liminant les tendances politiques dans les communes de moins de 9000 habitants qui reprsentent quand mme 50% de la population.

Comme quoi dmocratie et rpublique sont des mots qui ne veulent rien dire. Un petit chef, aussi minable et impopulaire qu'il soit, peut faire n'importe quoi en France, il suffit d'avoir un stock de LBD et de dire merde  tout le monde. En complment du personnel hospitalier et de tant d'autres dans d'autres secteurs, France inter va entamer son 60me jour de grve pour cause de nime rduction budgtaire, peu importe qu'ils soient passs 1re radio en terme d'coute fin 2019. Au passage cela me rappelle certains neuneus qui pensent qu'ils ne seront jamais inquits parce qu'ils font bien leur travail...

----------


## Cincinnatus

> Juste un mot : tu *aimerais* qu'il en soit ainsi, mais tu te fourres le doigt dans l'il jusqu'au coude. Et tu le sais.


+1.
Il n'y a qu' revoir un peu l'histoire, que ce soit de la France, de l'Europe (au sens rel, pas UE), mondiale ou  quelque niveau que ce soit : les rvoltes ont pu tre menes par des gueux (sans connotation pjorative, je viens de lire des ouvrages sur la priode 1100-1200  ::wink:: ) mais les rvolutions ont toujours t menes soit par la bourgeoisie, soit par des aristocrates (contre d'autres), ou ce qui en tenait lieu  l'poque et au lieu considr.

----------


## Cincinnatus

> Ah non, car je n'ais fait qunoncer sous forme d'axiome ce qu'a dit le grand prsident Abraham Lincoln :
> "Vous pouvez tromper quelques personnes tout le temps. Vous pouvez tromper tout le monde un certain temps. Mais vous ne pouvez tromper tout le monde tout le temps.
> Cet minent homme a dit aussi ceci:
> "Vous ne pouvez pas aider le pauvre en ruinant le riche."
> 
> et d'autres vrits.


"Vous ne pouvez pas aider le pauvre en ruinant le riche."
Ceci a t transform en thorie du ruissellement... qui est un norme mensonge !




> *La "thorie du ruissellement", fable des annes 1980*
> Donner de l'argent aux riches n'a jamais aid l'activit. Mme le FMI, considr comme le temple du nolibralisme, le constate.


https://www.nouvelobs.com/edito/2017...nees-1980.html

----------


## zecreator

> Ta rponse ressemble  celle d'un neuneu endoctrin.


On peut ne pas tre d'accord et rester courtois. Si on commence  se lancer des noms d'oiseaux...




> Pourtant, j'avais cru voir un lger mieux dans tes dernires rponses. Ou alors c'est de l'humour et il faut faire un spectacle comique.


C'est juste que les dbats  rallonge,  grand coup de tableau Excel, de stats et de vidos, a me saoule. J'ai l'impression d'tre  une runion PowerPoint qui n'en finie pas. Aprs, c'est peut-tre une dformation professionnelle chez certains, taler des chiffres...

Surtout qu' la finalit, comme toutes les grandes grves prcdentes, o les gens fantasmaient  la Rvolution, a va finir pareil : tout le Monde va retourner bosser, on aura bloquer les rues et fait chier les gens pendant des mois, pour au final en tre au mme point.

Comme je l'ai dit dans mes prcdents messages, je soutiens la contestation, pas les mthodes de blocage qui ne servent  rien et qui punissent toujours les mmes.

Et je mprise cette forme de dictature de la part des grvistes envers ceux qui ont dcider de continuer  travailler. C'est pas parce qu'on a dcider de ne pas faire grve que l'on ne comprend pas la contestation.

La France est vue par les autres pays comme le "Pays de la grve". C'est tout de mme une sale image...

----------


## el_slapper

> Juste un mot : tu *aimerais* qu'il en soit ainsi, mais tu te fourres le doigt dans l'il jusqu'au coude. Et tu le sais.


Certes, mais les _lites_ ont tout aussi souvent tort, hein...




> (.../...)C'est  dire en conclusion que cette rforme est faite par une quipe de branquignols. Viable ou pas viable, ils s'en foutent, lisez l'article de Marianne pour voir la rponse des seconds couteaux de son altesse micronique.


C'est du niveau du Brexit : on fanfaronne la dcision....puis on fait n'importe quoi histoire de faire style "il y a de la substance", alors qu'en fait non. Boris Johnson et Emmanuel Macron peuvent tre trs diffrents au niveau idologique, au fond, ce sont les mmes : que de la gueule.

----------


## Cincinnatus

> Mais est-ce que ce contexte est rellement un exception Franaise ? N'est_ce pas vrai partout dans le monde ? 
> 
> Pourquoi sommes-nous le seul peuple a contester, alors que les autres continuent de bosser ?


Ouvre les yeux.

En Iran, les manifestations contre le gouvernement, a te parle ?
Chili, Equateur, mme causes initiales que pour les gilets jaunes : des hausses de prix de carburant ou de tickets de mtro et des manifestations monstres. 
En Bolivie aussi le prsident a d partir.
Hong-Kong : le pouvoir a recul sur la loi d'extradition et pourtant le "peuple" cher  @Mabrouki continue de s'opposer dans la rue.
Liban : manifestations galement contre le pouvoir qui ne change gure de mains.

En Europe on voit de plus en plus de populistes arriver au pouvoir : Grande-Bretagne, Hongrie, Italie, ...

La France, une exception ?  ::aie::

----------


## Cincinnatus

> La France est vue par les autres pays comme le "Pays de la grve". C'est tout de mme une sale image...


Pour l'image ngative, on n'est jamais mieux servi que par Minable Ier Macron.
Entre autres : 
*Au Danemark, Macron qualifie les Franais de Gaulois rfractaires au changement*
https://www.google.fr/url?sa=t&rct=j...XpNmpyxtF29MeI

Ds qu'il sort de France, il ructe contre les Franais.

----------


## el_slapper

> snip:


sur le Chili, Jarret Walker en parle au dbut de ses vux de nouvelle anne(il y tait pour une confrence sur les transports en commun quand a a pt) :

https://humantransit.org/2020/01/a-n...ed-advice.html

[QUOTE)Jarret Walker]As we do transit plans in many cities, were hearing a lot of hope and a lot of anger, but were also hearing a word that I didnt hear much a decade ago: emergency.

We have the climate emergency, an endlessly blaring alarm that unites all natural disasters into one. My Australian friends spent New Years Eve fleeing from 50-foot walls of flame. Young people come to our meetings asking what this thing were discussing will do for the climate, by which they mean: Am I going to have a world to live in?

But problems of social justice and inequality also look more like emergencies now. I spent much of November in Chile, watching the most stable country in Latin America explode in rage and chaos about an economic system that had been considered perfectly normal the week before. *Social inequality, however you define it, is a potential emergency every bit as much as climate is*.[/QUOTE]

la mise en gras est de moi.

J'ai l'impression qu'avec la rarfaction des ressources, les gens au pouvoir, peu importe leur couleur, ont de plus en plus une mentalit 'assigs. Comme il y a de moins en moins de richesses(en moyenne par habitant, pas au total, on en est pas encore  la dcroissance), eh bien ils veulent tout garder pour eux, et tant pis pour les autres. Les autres ont bizarrement tendance  ne pas trs bien le prendre.....

----------


## Mdinoc

> Tu sembles confondre "russite" et "mthodes employes pour s'enrichir".
> Le problme n'est pas que ces gens soient riches, mais qu'ils s'enrichissent aux dpens des autres.





> Mais cela  toujours t, depuis que le Monde est Monde. Et quelque soit le pays. Pas juste en France.


Cela a toujours t *un problme*, depuis que le Monde est Monde.
Ce n'est pas parce qu'un problme est vieux qu'il cesse d'tre un problme.  rsoudre.
On a eu, en de brves priodes, un gouvernement qui tentait de rsoudre le problme, ou au moins en donnait l'apparence. Aujourd'hui les gens protestent parce que notre gouvernement actuel cherche de manire (trop) flagrante  l'exacerber.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Dans le fond, derrire l'inquitude de perdre ses Services Publiques, de voir sa Retraite disparatre, c'est la peur du manque de pognon.


Ce n'est pas trs marrant d'avoir boss toute sa vie et se retrouver sans ressource, aux USA il y a des gens qui ont perdu leur maison pour se payer une chimio.
Vous n'avez jamais vu Sicko de Michael Moore ? Si je me rappelle bien a parle des tasuniens qui ont une assurance, mais elle a refus de payer les soins

Le cancer a cote cher :
42% of new cancer patients lose their life savings



> 62 percent of cancer patients report being in debt due to their treatment.55 percent accrue at least $10,000 in debt, while 3 percent file for bankruptcy.Cancer costs exceed $80 billion in America each year.


En France les gens n'ont pas envie de bosser 45 ans pour se retrouver sans ressource. Enfin pour ceux qui ont eu la chance de toujours avoir un job, aujourd'hui c'est difficile d'avoir du boulot pendant toute sa vie, vu l'tat de l'conomie...

a ferait chier de se retrouver sans abris aprs 50 ans :
WHY AMERICANS ARE RETIRING INTO HOMELESSNESS



> UCSF researchers estimate that half of the single homeless adults are age 50 or older, compared to 11 percent in the early 1990s  a 354 percent uptick. This data is emblematic of a graying homeless population across the nation: Americas homeless elderly population is projected to nearly triple by 2030, according to new research encompassing New York City, Boston and Los Angeles County. And this problem spans the globe: A 2017 report on the U.K.s homeless population found that the population of homeless people over 60 had increased 111 percent since 2009, and for those over 75 it had increased by 155 percent  compared to an increase of 48 percent in the general population.





> La France est vue par les autres pays comme le "Pays de la grve". C'est tout de mme une sale image...


Quelle importance ? (il ne faut pas se proccuper de l'opinion des autres et faire son propre truc, sinon c'est qu'on est super influenable, donc faible et sans personnalit)
De toute faon mme quand il n'y a pas de grve les japonais nous prennent pour des branleurs toujours en grve...
En attendant la France reste le pays qui attire le plus de touristes, donc tout va bien.

Essayer de prserver des acquis sociaux me semble plus important que de donner une image de peuple qui ne fait pas grve.
 l'cole primaire on nous a dit que des franais s'taient battus pour gagner des droits et qu'on devait se battre pour les prserver, donc on est format pour a. (en plus on nous a bourr le crne avec la rvolution de 1789, du coup les franais on tendance  ne pas se laisser faire quand leur gouvernement essaie de leur faire  l'envers)

=====
Plein de peuples vont se rvolter contre leur gouvernement, nous sommes juste en avance  :8-): 
La France est un exemple  ::P:

----------


## benjani13

Une journe normale  l'cole: https://rue89bordeaux.com/2020/01/a-...eens-enfermes/

Les lves de premires enferms dans leur lycs, portes cadenass de l'intrieur pour les forcer  passer les preuves E3C.




> Les tensions se sont accrues ce mardi matin au lyce Montesquieu, o les lves de premires devaient passer leurs premires preuves communes de contrle continu (E3C) issues de la rforme du baccalaurat. Pendant prs de deux heures, de 8h  10h du matin, les lycens, dtermins  ne pas passer les preuves, ont t confins par la direction dans la cour de ltablissement.





> Une fois que lon est entrs dans ltablissement, la direction a commenc  nous annoncer quils allaient nous faire passer les trois preuves, prvues initialement entre lundi et jeudi, aujourdhui. Cest l quils ont commenc  fermer toutes les portes pour nous enfermer. Les profs taient contre. Ils ntaient pas du tout au courant de la manuvre et ont appris a, comme nous. 
> 
> Paniqus, de nombreux lves, victimes de crises dangoisse, sont pris en charge  linfirmerie de ltablissement. Dautres lycens vomissent, stresss  lide de passer leurs premires preuves du bac dans ces conditions. Les toilettes sont galement bloques pour viter quils ne se substituent  la surveillance de ladministration.





> Lundi, une manifestation de professeurs et de parents dlves du lyce avait dj empch la tenue des preuves danglais au lyce Montesquieu.* Des policiers et une quipe mobile de scurit du rectorat (AESM) taient alors chargs de veiller sur les examens* mais galement de *reprer les lves les plus impliqus dans le mouvement de contestation*. Corinne Guillemot, lue sur la liste FCPE du lyce tmoigne :
> 
>      Une brigade de 4 personnes du rectorat est intervenue lundi dans le lyce. Ils *ont interrog les lves pour connaitre le nom des meneurs*, mais les lves se sont concerts pour donner des faux noms.


Les lves forcs  passer leurs examens pendant que des policiers patrouilles dans les couloirs, demain ce sera avec le LBD dans le dos? ...

----------


## pmithrandir

Il n y a pas dj quelques plaintes de dposes contre le proviseur ?
Ce genre de comportement est inadmissible et la mise en danger des lves inacceptable.

Surtout en priode de contestation, dbrancher l'alarme incendie est un geste criminel.

Enfermer les lves dans un espace confin l'est aussi.

Je suis quelquun de plutt zen, mais dans ces conditions, je pense que j'aurai agresser violemment les personnes m'enfermant, et que les chaines n'auraient pas tenu longtemps. Une horde de 500 lves ne sarrtera pas devant 4 adultes.

----------


## fredoche

> Salut,
> 
> J'ai pas mal de travail en ce moment, aussi je me suis content de lire rapidement vos post. Apparemment personne n'a encore parl de l'avis du conseil d'tat sur la rforme des retraites ?
> 
> Source Marianne
> 
> 
> C'est  dire en conclusion que cette rforme est faite par une quipe de branquignols. Viable ou pas viable, ils s'en foutent, lisez l'article de Marianne pour voir la rponse des seconds couteaux de son altesse micronique. 
> 
> ...


Cetet rforme est pathtique, tout est pathtique dans ce gouvernement,dans cette rpublique en marche. Il y aurait tellement  dire que chaque fois que je vois des choses l-dessus les bras m'en tombent. Le pays s'croule de partout mais il faut avancer  marche force sur ce sujet.
Il faut voter la loi au pas de course, des modifications constitutionnelles dans la semaine, tout doit tre expdi pour un projet de loi qui n'est connu que depuis vendredi, dont la moiti des articles sera dtermin par la suite sur ordonnance. Ces gens sont devenus dingues



> On peut ne pas tre d'accord et rester courtois. Si on commence  se lancer des noms d'oiseaux...
> 
> 
> 
> C'est juste que les dbats  rallonge,  grand coup de tableau Excel, de stats et de vidos, a me saoule. J'ai l'impression d'tre  une runion PowerPoint qui n'en finie pas. Aprs, c'est peut-tre une dformation professionnelle chez certains, taler des chiffres...
> 
> Surtout qu' la finalit, comme toutes les grandes grves prcdentes, o les gens fantasmaient  la Rvolution, a va finir pareil : tout le Monde va retourner bosser, on aura bloquer les rues et fait chier les gens pendant des mois, pour au final en tre au mme point.
> 
> Comme je l'ai dit dans mes prcdents messages, je soutiens la contestation, pas les mthodes de blocage qui ne servent  rien et qui punissent toujours les mmes.
> ...


Non c'est ce que l'on te rapporte en France, ce que tu dis l, ce sont des franais qui le disent, et qui se le rptent entre eux. 
La France aujourd'hui vu de l'tranger elle a une sacre image, mais pas celle l.
Cela ne peut il pas interroger le monde entier que chaque semaine, chaque week-end il y ait des manifestations dans le tout le pays avec pour seule rponse des armes de guerre, des grenades, des gaz toxiques considrs comme armes chimiques. Je suis dsol mais que tu le veuilles ou non des choses graves se passent. 
Et je crois que tu souffres d'un "_parisianisme_" forcen qui de plus en plus me donne le sentiment que deux France se divisent. Si t'en as rien  foutre c'est ton droit, si a te saoule c'est ton droit. 
Mais ne viens pas expliquer aux autres qui eux se penchent sur ce qui les atteint et cherchent  dfendre leurs droits de te laisser en paix... Et d'exercer une forme de dictature dont je cherche toujours  comprendre comment tu peux utiliser ce mot  l'gard de gens qui ne t'empchent en rien, sinon de te bousculer dans ton petit confort quotidien.
Par ailleurs sur ta remarque sur le fric, tu remarqueras que ces gens qui font grve ne font qu'en perdre du fric.




> Certes, mais les _lites_ ont tout aussi souvent tort, hein...
> 
> 
> 
> C'est du niveau du Brexit : on fanfaronne la dcision....puis on fait n'importe quoi histoire de faire style "il y a de la substance", alors qu'en fait non. Boris Johnson et Emmanuel Macron peuvent tre trs diffrents au niveau idologique, au fond, ce sont les mmes : que de la gueule.


Ah je ne sais pas. Il est presque suractif le prsident. Il en fait beaucoup trop mme je trouve. Comme un sentiment qu'il a dfinitivement choisi la politique du pire.
Et je te rejoins sur la notion d'assig




> Pour l'image ngative, on n'est jamais mieux servi que par Minable Ier Macron.
> Entre autres : 
> *Au Danemark, Macron qualifie les Franais de Gaulois rfractaires au changement*
> https://www.google.fr/url?sa=t&rct=j...XpNmpyxtF29MeI
> 
> Ds qu'il sort de France, il ructe contre les Franais.


 Je partage cette vision. Une partie de la population, belle lite (parisienne ?), qui regarde le reste de la population de haut, et qui nous serine leur vision du franais moyen, du grviste, du gaulois, du rleur, etc

----------


## benjani13

On atteint le pire du pire avec LREM. Une proposition de loi *venant de la droite*, propose d'allonger de 5  12 jours les congs lgaux donns aux parents ayant perdu un enfant (de moins de 20 ans). La ministre du travail se prononce contre cette proposition car les congs sont pays par l'entreprise et que ce n'est pas aux entreprises de payer pour a, que c'est de l'ordre de la solidarit nationale. Mais, comme le souligne Ruffin, elle ne fait aucune proposition pour dfinir des congs supplmentaires justement pay par la solidarit nationale. Aprs amendements des dputs LREM, voici ce qui reste de la proposition de loi:




> Art.L.3142-4-1.Une convention ou un accord collectif dentreprise ou,    dfaut,  une  convention  ou  un  accord  de  branche  peut  prvoir  la possibilit pour le salari de prendre,  la suite du cong mentionn au4de larticle L.3142-4 ou de la priode dabsence prvue  larticle L.1225-65-1 en cas de dcs dun enfant, des jours de congs pays lgaux et des jours de rduction  du  temps  de  travail  dans  la  limite  des  droits  acquis,  sans  que lemployeur ne puisse sy opposer.


Rien de pay par l'entreprise, rien non plus par la solidarit nationale. La seule chose que LREM donne c'est le droit aux parents d'utiliser, en plus des 5 jours lgaux, leurs soldes de congs et RTT (ceux qu'ils ont cotis) sans accord de l'employeur. Et encore, ventuellement si un accord de branche le permet. Quelle honte...

Mme l'auteur de la proposition de loi c'est abstenu lors du vote...

Intervention de Franois Ruffin et rponse de la ministre: https://twitter.com/Francois_Ruffin/...13784676470785
La proposition de loi : http://www.assemblee-nationale.fr/dy..._enfant_mineur

----------


## Mat.M

> Je te rappelles au passage que Coluche tait un comique, c'est  dire que c'tait son mtier de faire des caricatures, non pas pour qu'on les prenne au srieux mais pour que l'on s'en moque, pour en rire.


d'accord mais Coluche tait plus qu'un comique tout de mme et c'est vite oublier qu'il a cre le systme des Restos du coeur.
Lorsqu'il s'est prsent  une prsidentielle, il y a d'autres candidats qui ont commencer  s'inquiter du succs lectoral de cette personnalit.
Et Coluche lui-mme car il s'est vite rendu compte qu'il n'tait pas assez  la hauteur du poste ( bref que le costume tait trop grand pour lui) et que les choses lui chappaient..
bref Coluche a eu le gnie de dpasser Coluche lui-mme




> Pourquoi sommes-nous le seul peuple a contester, alors que les autres continuent de bosser ?


je pense qu'il est vain de se battre, tel un Don Quichotte contre des moulins  vent  ::mouarf:: 

Et pour prendre une autre mtaphore , les passagers qui avaient embarqu  bord du Titanic,eux,  taient conscicents que le bateau coulait.
D'une manire ou d'une autre ce sont des choses tragiques  ::mouarf::

----------


## Gunny

> On atteint le pire du pire avec LREM. Une proposition de loi *venant de la droite*, propose d'allonger de 5  12 jours les congs lgaux donns aux parents ayant perdu un enfant (de moins de 20 ans).


Ben, LREM n'est ni de droite ni de gauche non ? La droite et la gauche ce sont des concepts pour les tres humains, LREM est au-dessus de a.

----------


## benjani13

Attention, la photo suivante n'est *PAS* un fake:



Cela se passe  Angoulme. A gauche, un auteur de BD,  droite, un trou du cul cynique dfonc  la lessive en poudre. Le T-shirt a t ralis par un collectifs de dessinateurs.

Aprs discussion avec l'auteur de BD, il a de nouveau rpt: "Je rcuse le terme de violences policires, la violence est d'abord dans la socit"

Vido: https://twitter.com/davduf/status/1222921032165621761

----------


## fredoche

> Aprs discussion avec l'auteur de BD, il a de nouveau rpt: "Je rcuse le terme de violences policires, la violence est d'abord dans la socit"


Cette phrase n'a en soi aucun sens. Aucune porte, elle ne veut rien dire et ne dit rien.
Il juxtapose 2 notions, avec une pause (une virgule) entre les 2, mais rien ne rattache l'une  l'autre.
2 affirmations de sa seigneurie, et vu qu'il se prend pour Dieu, il doit considrer ses paroles comme d'vangile.
Il rcuse les violence policires
La violence est d'abord dans la socit

En fait on va se rendre compte que Trump est beaucoup plus subtil que ce mec,  vanits gales

----------


## Jipt

> Cette phrase n'a en soi aucun sens. Aucune porte, elle ne veut rien dire et ne dit rien.


C'est tout l'art des baratineurs politiques,  ::mouarf:: 

Des phrases pleines de mots ronflants, qui en jettent, mais vides de sens.
 ::coucou::

----------


## ABCIWEB

> On peut ne pas tre d'accord et rester courtois. Si on commence  se lancer des noms d'oiseaux...


Remarques bien que j'ai parl de ta rponse, je n'ai pas parl de toi.




> C'est juste que les dbats  rallonge,  grand coup de tableau Excel, de stats et de vidos, a me saoule. J'ai l'impression d'tre  une runion PowerPoint qui n'en finie pas. Aprs, c'est peut-tre une dformation professionnelle chez certains, taler des chiffres...


On ne parle pas toujours de chiffres, par exemple je parle souvent des techniques de gouvernances nofascistes, d'autres prennent l'angle du nazisme pour dnoncer  peu prs la mme chose, etc. Mais quand on parle des retraites, tout le monde  bien compris que ce n'est pas pour plus d'galit mais pour niquer tout le monde, donc il s'agit bien d'une histoire de fric et de savoir combien cette rforme va nous couter. Alors forcment il faut des chiffres. 




> Surtout qu' la finalit, comme toutes les grandes grves prcdentes, o les gens fantasmaient  la Rvolution, a va finir pareil : tout le Monde va retourner bosser, on aura bloquer les rues et fait chier les gens pendant des mois, pour au final en tre au mme point.


Non a ne finit pas toujours pareil, et d'autre part avec ce raisonnement il ne se passerait jamais rien et ont aurait toujours pas de congs pays.




> Comme je l'ai dit dans mes prcdents messages, je soutiens la contestation, pas les mthodes de blocage qui ne servent  rien et qui punissent toujours les mmes.


On attend tes propositions pour faire autrement.




> La France est vue par les autres pays comme le "Pays de la grve". C'est tout de mme une sale image...


On a jamais connu un tel merdier auparavant, il faut s'en prendre au fabricant de bouses.

----------


## el_slapper

> vu qu'il se prend pour Dieu, il doit considrer ses paroles comme d'vangile.


Pas pour Dieu, pour Jupiter. Roi des dieux. La diffrence est faible, mais pas anodine. Il ne se considre pas comme l'unique - juste comme le cador parmi sa clique. 

Trump, lui, est Yahweh. Je n'utilise pas le nom de l'ancien testament par hasard : les deux ont exactement la mme personnalit. Et des pouvoirs similaires. La principale difference est que Trump n'a pas le droit dutiliser les frappes de drones dans son propre pays, Yahweh ne se gne pas. Ce n'est pas non plus un hasard si sur les 18 candidats rpublicaines  l'investiture pour 2016, 17 ont prtendu que Dieu leur avait dit qu'ils seraient prsidents. Trump, lui, n'allait pas s'informer lui-mme. Cette similitude explique en partie pourquoi les vangliques, infuss d'ancien testament, doublonnent dsormais le culte de Jesus et des flingues avec celui de Trump. C'est l'incarnation moderne de la sainte trinit.




> En fait on va se rendre compte que Trump est beaucoup plus subtil que ce mec,  vanits gales


Bien meilleur communiquant, en tous cas, et bien plus charismatique. Ils sont ou les millions de casquettes rouges prts  mourir pour Macron, faon MAGA? Aprs, il ne faut pas non plus surestimer Trump, c'est quand mme le mec qui a russi  faire faire faillite  tous les casinos qu'il a eu  grer(faillite - casino - faut quand mme faire n'importe quoi). Mais il ne faut pas non plus le sous-estimer. C'est le meilleur acteur de tl ralit de notre temps, ce qui lui donne un avantage massif en cette poque ultra communicante. Et sa capacit  prendre des dcisions _surprenantes_ (je reste poli)  laisse tous ses opposants,  la maison comme  l'extrieur(cf l'Iran dernirement - Trump a tellement fait n'importe quoi que les iraniens se sont mis  la faute) sur le derrire.

Sur ce point l, en effet, Macron ne lui arrive pas  la cheville. Il arriverait sans doute aussi  couler un casino - mais pas seul, il lui faudrait ses copains.

----------


## Jon Shannow

Un petit dessin, pour le T-Shrit

Pour rire, en ces temps difficiles, il ne nous reste que l'humour (avant qu'elle ne soit censure  ::aie:: )

----------


## fredoche

el_slapper, c'est vrai qu'il y a un truc avec Trump sur ces casinos.

Je ne savais pas pour la parole divine donne  ces candidats  ::D: 

Cette photo avec l'auteur du dessin a un petit cot burlesque, ou loufoque, je ne suis pas sr de toucher le bon mot.
Dj il me semble qu'il y a une petite dformation li au cot grand angle des objectifs de smartphones. Un peu  la faon illeton de porte. a lui fait une tronche d'ampoule au prsident.
Il a un sourire de bent, je ne vois pas d'autre mot.

Et puis je sais pas le sourire du dessinateur... elle est spciale cette photo. En tout cas chapeau bas  ce dessinateur

----------


## Marco46

On va pouvoir lui faire un instagram de prsident psychotique ...

Psychose : "La psychose est un terme gnrique en psychiatrie dsignant un trouble ou une condition anormale de l'esprit, voquant le plus souvent une ou des obsessions avec pour rsultat une  perte de contact avec la ralit . Les individus souffrant de psychose sont nomms des  psychotiques . "

J'ai hsit  employer ce terme mais en fait a colle bien, et ces photos montrent vraiment quelqu'un de compltement cingl.

Bon sinon la police n'a pas super apprci ...




> Pour Yves Lefebvre, "le selfie" du chef de l'Etat est "une marque de dfiance et de mpris  l'gard de ceux qui lui ont permis d'tre encore prsident" grce  leurs actions de maintien de l'ordre "du 1er dcembre 2018 et de mars 2019, au moment o la Rpublique vacillait" pendant la crise des Gilets jaunes, a-t-il ajout.


On peut pas tre plus clair. Pour la police Macron a contract une dette envers elle et Macron se comporte comme si rien ne s'tait pass l'an dernier, pour lui tout va bien !

----------


## Ryu2000

> Bon sinon la police n'a pas super apprci ...


Il n'a pas une grande culture de la politique, c'est plus un technocrate qu'un politicien. Il value mal les consquences de ces actes.  chaque fois qu'il essaie de plaire  un groupe, il rend d'autres groupes mcontents.
Il est oblig de bien s'entendre avec la police, car le jour o la police ne suit plus les ordres c'est le dbut de la rvolution.

Macron est nul, mais la concurrence est dans les choux, qu'est-ce qu'ils deviennent le PS, l'UMP, LFI, le RN ? Ils sont tellement inexistant que LREM pourrait repasser en 2022...
Peut-tre qu'un nouveau parti va sortir de nulle part, mais c'est louche, un peu comme LREM avant 2017.
Bon sinon il reste l'UPR, DLF, LO, SP, etc.  ::P:

----------


## el_slapper

Je ne suis pas assez cal en psycho pour rpondre  la premire partie de ton post.




> Bon sinon la police n'a pas super apprci ...
> 
> On peut pas tre plus clair. Pour la police Macron a contract une dette envers elle et Macron se comporte comme si rien ne s'tait pass l'an dernier, pour lui tout va bien !


Oui, ces gens-l marchent  la loyaut. Autant les gauchistes marchent  l'idologie, et n'hsiteront pas  trahir les gens au nom de leurs ides, autant les droitistes, c'est l'inverse, et ils n'hsiteront pas  trahir leurs propres ides par loyaut pour les gens. Mais ce qui va avec, c'est qu'ils attendent un retour dascenseur. Qui et plutt un retour dans la tronche.

Aprs, ils en font sans doute trop dans l'indignation, je ne suis pas sur que dire que si Macron est toujours au pouvoir, c'est grce  la police. Mais clairement, la police a boss pour lui. Et vient de se faire symboliquement borgner. Ca risque de mal tourner.

Et je ne peux pas ne pas citer la dernire rplique de Philippe Capon : ""Les forces de l'ordre ont malheureusement pass plus de temps  faire du maintien de l'ordre qu' se consacrer  la scurit des Franais""

----------


## Mdinoc

"au moment o la Rpublique vacillait"? Je n'ai pas vu la rpublique vaciller plus qu'avec leur mpris des droits des manifestants...

----------


## pmithrandir

Je pense qu'il est bien plus intelligent que vous ne le pensez...

Le mouvement des gilets jaune, celui des retraites sont dj gagn pour lui. Il passe dailleur au suivant, sur l'cologie en refondant massivement notre socit avec des votes massif en faveur de ses mesures.
Il aura aussi un passage presque sans problmes au prlvement  la source, un dfi impossible selon les gouvernements prcdents. 

Il a donc bien moins besoin de la police qu'avant, et au contraire, elle commence a se trouver dans la position de l'ancien alli bien encombrant.

C'est donc une manire de siffler la fin de la rcration pour les crtins dangereux qui avaient jusque la un certain passe droit... et l'occasion de s'acheter une nouvelle virginit. 
Je ne serai mme pas tonn que les requisitions du parquet changent petit  petit pour condamner plus certains policiers dans les mois qui viennent pour tourner cette page.

Les lections sont en 2022, il a largement le temps de faire oublier tout ca. Son bilan principal est dj suffisant, il doit maintenant se concentrer sur : 
 - l'international
 - la justice sociale
 - l'cologie
 - l'emploi

Pour tre en mesure de faire oublier rapidement les troubles de dbut de mandat.

Plus personne n'en aura rien  foutre des gilets jaunes dans 2 ans. Surtout que le mouvement s'est bien vite transform d'une contestation populaire en une bande de hargneux proche des blocs identitaires dans l'imaginaire collectif... donc ca s'oubliera.

----------


## Jipt

> Les lections sont en 2022, il a largement le temps de faire oublier tout a.


_ largement le temps_ *D'ESSAYER* _de faire oublier tout a._ 

Mais tous ceux qui ont perdu un il ou une main *s'en souviendront toute leur vie*, et leurs proches galement, et dans leur immeuble/quartier peut-tre aussi.

 suivre

----------


## el_slapper

@pmithrandir : a, a sous-entend que les flics ne le mettent pas dehors. Et aussi que llectorat suit en 2022 - ce qui dans un pays avec autant de partis que la France, divis entre la gauche(FI) et les 3 droites(nationalistes, rpublicains, marcheurs), n'a rien d'vident. C'est devenu trs difficile de se faire rlire, dans ce pays. Avant, la gauche tait puissante, et les trois droites taient unifies. Ca donnait 40% de chances  un socialistes de se faire rlire, et 60%  un droitiste quelconque. A peu prs. Aujourd'hui, la mobilisation des autres devient telle que c'est une quation trs complique, d'autant plus qu'il y a dsormais 3 opposants forts qui peuvent prtendre tre "vierges".

----------


## pmithrandir

> _ largement le temps_ *D'ESSAYER* _de faire oublier tout a._ 
> 
> Mais tous ceux qui ont perdu un il ou une main *s'en souviendront toute leur vie*, et leurs proches galement, et dans leur immeuble/quartier peut-tre aussi.
> 
>  suivre


Des hargneux qui soutenaient des casseurs... et d'abord, il faisait quoi aprs 17h a manifester, et pourquoi ils sont rest quand ca a commenc a taper, et ca se voit que les flics arrivent....

Je continue ?

C'est triste pour eux, mais ils seront autant oubli que les fiers soldats morts pour la France, les policiers qui se sont fait cram dans leur voiture etc...
Les seuls dont on se rappelle un peu sont les 2 gosses qui sont mort avant 2005, zied et ??? mais mme eux qui taient pourtant trs personnifis entrent dans l'oubli.
Combien de secret story d'ici la, de Kohlantha, d'vnements positif plus  mme d'attirer la sympathie.
Mme les attentats contre Charlie ou le bataclan... on en parle encore beaucoup ? C'est pourtant pas vieux. Demande dans la rue qu'on te cite un des mort de Charlie... oubli cabu et ses amis.


Et la police restera bien en laisse, parce qu'elle est organise pour cela. On ne recrute pas des dbiles sans une organisation en bton pour les accueillir et les cadrer.

Recrutement d'un policier en France : 
Niveau bac ou quivalent(incluant 2 annes dans la scurit)
Entre 17 et 35 ans.

----------


## xXxNeWgEnErAtIoN

> _ largement le temps_ *D'ESSAYER* _de faire oublier tout a._ 
> 
> Mais tous ceux qui ont perdu un il ou une main *s'en souviendront toute leur vie*, et leurs proches galement, et dans leur immeuble/quartier peut-tre aussi.
> 
>  suivre


Fallait peut-tre pas chercher la merde avec les crs aussi, si tu mets ta main dans le feu t'tonne pas de te brler.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Bon sinon la police n'a pas super apprci ...





> Emmanuel Macron, lui, a justifi le clich, malgr son dsaccord affich avec le terme de "violences policires." "De l o je suis, je dois dfendre la crativit, la libert d'expression, y compris l'insolence et y compris la cration d'artistes qui disent des choses (...) avec lesquelles je ne suis pas en accord, mais qui sont l. (...) *Ce t-shirt dit quelque chose de trs profond, c'est que dans notre pays, la libert d'expression est prserve et protge, (...) et a c'est un trsor", a estim le prsident de la Rpublique.*


La partie en gras, il faut la traduire par



> Ce t-shirt dit quelque chose de trs profond, c'est que dans notre pays, la libert d'expression n'a pas encore t compltement supprime, (...) mais a ne saurait trainer", a estim le prsident de la Rpublique

----------


## benjani13

> Je pense qu'il est bien plus intelligent que vous ne le pensez...


Je ne pense pas. Comme le disais el_slapper, au contraire de Trump qui a une relle intelligence, machiavlique certes, mais ultra efficace dans la communication, macron se met tout le monde  dos. Il perd justement la bataille mdiatique, de plus en plus. Les chaines de tl, qui ne considrent que les paroles officiels, ont bien t obliges de reporter les critiques du conseil d'tat sur la rforme des retraites, les manques  gagner dus aux cadeaux fait aux plus riches, etc. Les sondages dont ils sont si friands ont montr un taux de rejet fort de la rforme, les mdias n'ont pas eu le choix que de le publier et d'avouer les faiblesses de ce gouvernement et de sa rforme. 

Quand Trump insulte la moiti du monde ou de son pays, c'est pour donner un os  ronger  l'autre moiti, pour fdrer face  un ennemie. Macron lui insulte les gens dans leur ensemble, je ne vois pas ce que s'est  part de la btise pure.

Des dputs quittent rgulirement LREM, certains avec colre et fracas. D'autres se contenant de se mettre juste en marge du parti. Trump lui a toujours une base au garde  vous qui est prt  se sacrifier pour lui. Cela est plus du  un climat de terreur qui leur ait impos qu' une vrai adhsion mais cela ne change pas le constat.

Si son objectif est de passer toutes ses rformes en force dans un mandat expditif unique oui il y arrivera peut tre, il rformera par ordonnance, sabotera le fonctionnement du parlement.  Si cela c'est gagner pour toi alors oui peut tre qu'il gagnera.




> Le mouvement des gilets jaune, celui des retraites sont dj gagn pour lui. Il passe dailleur au suivant, sur l'cologie en refondant massivement notre socit avec des votes massif en faveur de ses mesures.
> Il aura aussi un passage presque sans problmes au prlvement  la source, un dfi impossible selon les gouvernements prcdents.


Si le mouvement des gilets jaunes s'est quelque part "termin", du moins dans sa force, ses consquences elles restent. Les blessures physiques bien sur, mais aussi lexprience du terrain, de la manifestation, de la confrontation, de la peur du policier qui a disparu, des rvolutions qui se sont fait dans les esprits. Aprs une telle exprience, cela donne des gens qui sont prt  la moindre tincelle  se mobiliser, en force, en premire ligne, quelque soit la force de la rpression en face. Aussi, il faudrait le faire exprs pour ne pas voir la filiation entre le mouvement de grve contre la rforme des retraites et les gilets jaunes, notamment par les moyens d'actions et de mobilisations par la base et l'auto organisation.

Concernant les retraites c'est loin d'tre encore finit. Nous verrons bien.




> Il a donc bien moins besoin de la police qu'avant, et au contraire, elle commence a se trouver dans la position de l'ancien alli bien encombrant.


En attendant il a toujours besoin de 3 compagnies de CRS pour aller dner sur Paris.




> @pmithrandir : a, a sous-entend que les flics ne le mettent pas dehors. Et aussi que llectorat suit en 2022 - ce qui dans un pays avec autant de partis que la France, divis entre la gauche(FI) et les 3 droites(nationalistes, rpublicains, marcheurs), n'a rien d'vident. C'est devenu trs difficile de se faire rlire, dans ce pays. Avant, la gauche tait puissante, et les trois droites taient unifies. Ca donnait 40% de chances  un socialistes de se faire rlire, et 60%  un droitiste quelconque. A peu prs. Aujourd'hui, la mobilisation des autres devient telle que c'est une quation trs complique, d'autant plus qu'il y a dsormais 3 opposants forts qui peuvent prtendre tre "vierges".


Malheureusement je pense qu'aprs l'arnaque socialiste (Hollande), l'arnaque du partie du renouveau politique (Macron), on risque d'avoir l'arnaque cologique (Jadot et sa clique). Par cela j'entend une personne ou un parti qui pourrait se faire lire sur un constat cologique rel, mais sans actions en rponse une fois au pouvoir, appliquant toujours les mme politiques que ces prdcesseurs.





> Des hargneux qui soutenaient des casseurs... et d'abord, il faisait quoi aprs 17h a manifester, et pourquoi ils sont rest quand ca a commenc a taper, et ca se voit que les flics arrivent....
> 
> Je continue ?


Le fait de soutenir des casseurs mrite de perdre un oeil (plot twist : c'tait mme pas le cas)? Quand je vois un flic je dois avoir peur et courir me rfugier? C'est a ton pays idal? La loi du Talion et la police qui fait rgner la terreur?

Bref...

----------


## Gunny



----------


## Jipt

> Envoy par Jipt
> 
> 
> _ largement le temps_ *D'ESSAYER* _de faire oublier tout a._ 
> 
> Mais tous ceux qui ont perdu un il ou une main *s'en souviendront toute leur vie*, et leurs proches galement, et dans leur immeuble/quartier peut-tre aussi.
> 
>  suivre
> 
> ...


Non, c'est moi qui continue, avec quelque chose dont on a parl ici il y a un peu plus d'un mois (effectivement, les gens ont la mmoire courte) : lecture et lecture, suivez les liens il y a des photos  voir.





> Mme les attentats contre Charlie ou le bataclan... on en parle encore beaucoup ? C'est pourtant pas vieux. Demande dans la rue qu'on te cite un des mort de Charlie... oubli Cabu et ses amis.


Ce n'est pas parce qu'on n'en parle pas qu'ils sont oublis. En ce qui me concerne, je peux encore citer Wolinsky et Honor, sans chercher dans un wiki.

----------


## David_g

> Le fait de soutenir des casseurs mrite de perdre un oeil (plot twist : c'tait mme pas le cas)? Quand je vois un flic je dois avoir peur et courir me rfugier? C'est a ton pays idal? La loi du Talion et la police qui fait rgner la terreur?
> Bref...


Pour connaitre Pmithrandir, c'est pas ce qu'il disait du tout.
il te donnait les phrases/arguments que les gens sortirons car ils auront vite oubli le contexte autour.

----------


## pmithrandir

> Pour connaitre Pmithrandir, c'est pas ce qu'il disait du tout.
> il te donnait les phrases/arguments que les gens sortirons car ils auront vite oubli le contexte autour.


Effectivement.

Je ne peux pas cautionner la violence, surtout que je pense que celle ci est largement du  notre manire de grer des manifestations. Le conflit est recherch par les politiciens, car ils n'ont pas d'autres manires de sortir de ces contestations. C'est malheureux, mais ils payent directement la faiblesse des syndicats. N'avoir que des partenaires sociaux qui ne reprsentent pas grand chose, ca n'aide pas  rformer le pays.
Ajoute cela a une peur du changement et une dfiance contre le pouvoir... et tu obtiens un cocktail bien pourri.

Pour ce qui est du traitement mdiatique, les mdias ne sont pas aux ordre de macron, ils sont aux ordres de l'argent. Et une info, il faut la sortir.
Leur pouvoir de nuisance n'est pas dans la dissimulation de masse, mais dans l'insertion d'une fake news au milieu de 99 faits avrs.

----------


## el_slapper

> (.../...)Malheureusement je pense qu'aprs l'arnaque socialiste (Hollande), l'arnaque du partie du renouveau politique (Macron), on risque d'avoir l'arnaque cologique (Jadot et sa clique). Par cela j'entend une personne ou un parti qui pourrait se faire lire sur un constat cologique rel, mais sans actions en rponse une fois au pouvoir, appliquant toujours les mme politiques que ces prdcesseurs.(.../...)


Tu m'emmerdes.

Tu m'emmerdes, parce-quil n'est pas impossible que tu aies raison. J'avait vot vert en 2007. Voynet avait un vrai programme cologique, appuy sur l'industrie, qui tenait la route. Comment je sais qu'il tenait la route? Les chinois l'ont fait, eux. Ils ont suivi,  leur manire, le chemin qu'elle montrait(et, dans le monde, elle tait loin d'tre la seule). Je ne sais pas si elle aurait russi. Mais,  l'poque, c'tait encore faisable. Ce train est pass, j'en ai peur. Je ne suis pas sur que des verts puissent faire grand chose 15 ans plus tard.

Ce n'est mme pas une question de volont, juste une question de leviers accessibles. Un prsident vert n'aurait pas la mme marge de manuvre qu'un prsident pro-patronat. Et de loin. Si Hollande n'a pas fait autant de dgts que Sarkozy, c'est _uniquement_ parce-quil n'avait pas la mme libert d'action. Ce qui justifie, rtrospectivement, d'avoir vot contre Sarkozy au deuxime tour en 2007 et 2012.....mais avec un sacr gout de cendre dans la bouche quand mme.

----------


## Marco46

> Des hargneux qui soutenaient des casseurs... et d'abord, il faisait quoi aprs 17h a manifester, et pourquoi ils sont rest quand ca a commenc a taper, et ca se voit que les flics arrivent....
> 
> Je continue ?


Ah bah non l faut arrter. Sur les manifs de cette priode la police nassait les manifestants en les empchant de sortir pour mieux les tapisser de lacrymo, de grenades de dsencerclements (que Castaner a retir _immdiatement_ un an aprs) et de flashballs videmment sur ordre.

Les manifestations n'avaient lieu que le samedi parce qu'ils bossaient.

La plupart des manifestants a cess de manifester du fait des violences policires auxquelles elle n'tait pas habitu.

Ceux qui sont rests ne se sont "radicaliss" qu'aprs cet pisode.

a t trs bien montr par ... Les procs verbaux de la police qui indiquaient que 99% des interpells taient primo-manifestants, insrs dans la socit avec un emploi, et sans aucun casier judiciaire.

Aprs tu peux te draper dans la propagande du gouvernement comme quoi toute personne qui a t blesse ou interpelle en manifestation (on parle de plusieurs dizaine de milliers de personnes) tait forcment implique dans la casse, la ralit c'est que le gouvernement a utilis la police pour rprimer par la force une population qui ne demandait qu' vivre dcemment de son travail et  qu'on a dlibrment empcher de s'exprimer pacifiquement. C'est a qui s'est droul entre dcembre 2018 et mars 2019. 

Et fin dcembre 2018 on est pass  deux doigts de la chute de l'tat avec un prsident prt  se faire exfiltrer  l'tranger par hlicoptre et des conseillers qui demandaient une protection policire pour leur famille et eux-mmes, on tait littralement dans un tat pr-insurrectionnel.

Comme  chaque fois, la prochaine fois on montera encore d'un cran.

Je ne sais pas qui sera en charge lorsque a arrivera mais a sera forcment encore plus dangereux.

Macron est totalement irresponsable parce que certes il n'a pas cr entirement cette situation, il n'a fait que l'amplifier, mais il n'a absolument aucune lucidit sur l'tat du pays et joue avec le feu sans mme en avoir conscience. Pour moi il est irresponsable au sens clinique du terme, il n'a rien  faire  un tel poste parce qu'il est littralement un incapable pour une telle fonction, ses actes le prouvent.

EDIT : J'ajoute que la photo avec Jul en est une illustration parfaite. Sans dconner tu vois VGE ou Mitterrand ou mme Chirac ou Sarko poser pour un tel clich ? Faut tre le dernier des abrutis pour faire une telle chose.

----------


## benjani13

pmithrandir> Dsol si j'ai mal interprt ton message.




> Ce n'est mme pas une question de volont, juste une question de leviers accessibles. Un prsident vert n'aurait pas la mme marge de manuvre qu'un prsident pro-patronat. Et de loin. Si Hollande n'a pas fait autant de dgts que Sarkozy, c'est _uniquement_ parce-quil n'avait pas la mme libert d'action. Ce qui justifie, rtrospectivement, d'avoir vot contre Sarkozy au deuxime tour en 2007 et 2012.....mais avec un sacr gout de cendre dans la bouche quand mme.


C'est possible. Maintenant d'un point de vue politique il y aurait au moins une adhsion forte qui pourrait entrainer des changements. Ce que je redoute perso c'est l'application d'un programme cologique dogmatique qui n'aurait aucun effet malgr l'urgence. C'est un paradoxe que je vois dans une partie des cologistes, qui d'un ct nous disent d'couter, avec raison, les consensus scientifiques sur le constat cologique, mais qui ne s'appliquent pas eux mme cette rigueur quant il s'agit d'valuer les solutions  apporter.




> Ah bah non l faut arrter. Sur les manifs de cette priode la police nassait les manifestants en les empchant de sortir pour mieux les tapisser de lacrymo, de grenades de dsencerclements (que Castaner a retir _immdiatement_ un an aprs) et de flashballs videmment sur ordre.


L dessus:
Le vendeur de la GLI F4 a arrt sa production depuis 2014, donc son remplacement tait prvu (et subi, pas choisi) depuis de longue date. Paradoxalement c'est le fait d'avoir vid les stocks de GLI-F4 sur les gilets jaunes qui a acclr ce changement, et non le fait qu'elle soit dangereuse.La grenade remplaante n'est pas moins dangereuse. Un bruit de 160db (donc faut prvoir les bouchons d'oreilles maintenant en plus des lunettes de piscine et les masques), elle ne contient pas de TNT mais un autre produit aussi dangereux.Considr comme une arme de guerre aussi, mme catgorie que la GLI-F4La grenade contient toujours des lments mtalliques qui peuvent perforer les chaires. Cf un journaliste qui s'est retrouv avec un des morceau dans la cuisse.

La seule diffrence donc c'est qu'ils vont pouvoir en balancer deux fois plus vu que le discours est qu'elle est moins dangereuse...

https://www.lemonde.fr/societe/artic...7429_3224.html
https://www.liberation.fr/checknews/...-explo_1775984
https://www.liberation.fr/checknews/...ereuse_1775360

----------


## Jon Shannow

Alors quelques petites nouvelles de la Macronie en dessin (pour Ryu  :;): )

D'abord, un Prsident confiant de ses soutiens.


Ensuite, un point sur la rforme du bac, qui se passe merveilleusement bien



Et puis, une ministre de la justice au top de sa forme, comme on dit


Y a pas  dire, on est bien gouvern !  ::aie::

----------


## Jon Shannow

Et maintenant les couacs sur le texte de loi concernant un congs pour la mort d'un enfant ... Les lobotomiss dputs LREM sont un peu perdus...

----------


## Cincinnatus

> Et maintenant les couacs sur le texte de loi concernant un congs pour la mort d'un enfant ... Les lobotomiss dputs LREM sont un peu perdus...


Dans le journal de ce matin, le dput centriste Guy Bricout, auteur de la proposition, se plaignait d'un manque d'coute en commission et avait le sentiment d'avoir eu affaire  des automates. Je pense que a rsume assez bien le comportement gnral des dputs LREM.

----------


## benjani13

> Et maintenant les couacs sur le texte de loi concernant un congs pour la mort d'un enfant ... Les lobotomiss dputs LREM sont un peu perdus...


Le Gorafi en complment: Les dputs En Marche annoncent quils vont dsormais lire les propositions de lois avant de les voter

http://www.legorafi.fr/2020/02/03/le...-de-les-voter/

----------


## Ryu2000

> Le Gorafi en complment


Sur Twitter ils ont mis cette blague en parallle avec une citation :



> https://twitter.com/davidperrotin/st...42038201372677
> Olivia Grgoire ajoute notamment : "Attention, il faut savoir que c'tait une proposition de loi en niche UDI. Le jeudi en niche UDI, c'est vrai que *parfois les parlementaires de la majorit et des oppositions n'ont pas lu l'intgralit des propositions de loi*".


C'est plus rel donc plus drle. C'est toujours plus drle de rigoler des vrais infos que des parodies.

----------


## el_slapper

> Le Gorafi en complment: Les dputs En Marche annoncent quils vont dsormais lire les propositions de lois avant de les voter
> 
> http://www.legorafi.fr/2020/02/03/le...-de-les-voter/


Canard enchain mis  part, le Gorafi est sans doute le mdia Franais le plus fiable, de nos jours.  ::aie::

----------


## Gunny

Pourtant la raction de la ministre ne fait pas de doute : a va pnaliser les entreprises, donc c'est non.
LREM essaye encore une fois de limiter les dgts aprs avoir suivi leur idologie nolibrale au pied de la lettre quand de vrais tres humains leur mettent le nez dans leur caca. Et la dfense habituelle : "c'est pas notre faute, on est des abrutis".

----------


## zecreator

J'ai compt. Sur plus de 350 pages de ce topi vous tes 6  vraiment debattre.

Et je suis presque sr que sur l'intgralit du Forum "Actualits", on trouvera principalement les mmes. 

Vous n'en avez pas marre ?

----------


## Jipt

> J'ai compt. Sur plus de 350 pages de ce topi vous tes 6  vraiment debattre.
> 
> Et je suis presque sr que sur l'intgralit du Forum "Actualits", on trouvera principalement les mmes. 
> 
> Vous n'en avez pas marre ?


Ah, on ne dbat pas, on commente l'actualit, c'est pas pareil.

Et toujours les mmes comme sur tous les forums, si tu regardes bien. Comme dans tous les bistros et autres _Cafs du commerce_,  ::mouarf::

----------


## Ryu2000

> le Gorafi est sans doute le mdia Franais le plus fiable


C'est un site parodique donc a n'apprend rien  personne.
 la limite "le monde se gorafise" est plus intressant, parce que ce sont des articles issus des mdias mainstream.




> Et la dfense habituelle : "c'est pas notre faute, on est des abrutis".


Qu'est-ce qu'on va avoir en 2022 ?  ::(:  a commence  me faire stresser.
 chaque fois on pense tre au fond du gouffre, mais un nouveau gouvernement creuse un peu plus : Sarkozy, Hollande, Macron,  qui le tour ?




> J'ai compt.


Est-ce qu'ils empchent d'autres membres de s'exprimer ?
Dans une dmocratie c'est capital de critiquer le gouvernement en place. a ne sert pas  grand chose, mais c'est le protocole.
Sous Hollande il y a eu a :
"Le changement c'est maintenant" a commence bien
En principe Macron devrait quitter le pouvoir en 2022 et il y aura un nouveau topic pour parler du nouveau gouvernement.

----------


## MABROUKI

> Le Gorafi en complment: Les dputs En Marche annoncent quils vont dsormais lire les propositions de lois avant de les voter
> 
> http://www.legorafi.fr/2020/02/03/le...-de-les-voter/


c'est un syndrome plantaire  la mode de nos jours :ils ne liront pas les textes ca stresse,fatigue ,donne la migraine.
Moi je leur donne l'astuce :il suffit de les "scanner en les regardant" c'est plus rapide.

----------


## xXxNeWgEnErAtIoN

> J'ai compt. Sur plus de 350 pages de ce topi vous tes 6  vraiment debattre.
> 
> Et je suis presque sr que sur l'intgralit du Forum "Actualits", on trouvera principalement les mmes. 
> 
> Vous n'en avez pas marre ?



Si tu retires le spam de Ryu et de John Sannow avec ses images insipides le topic devrait avoisiner les 20-30 pages je pense.

----------


## el_slapper

> Pourtant la raction de la ministre ne fait pas de doute : a va pnaliser les entreprises, donc c'est non.
> LREM essaye encore une fois de limiter les dgts aprs avoir suivi leur idologie nolibrale au pied de la lettre quand de vrais tres humains leur mettent le nez dans leur caca. Et la dfense habituelle : "c'est pas notre faute, on est des abrutis".


L'argumentaire complet tait un poil plus volu : il se plaignaient que le financement ne soit pas clair.(il l'tait : les entreprises vont cracher au bassinet - ce n'tait juste pas explicit, mais vu que c'tait une simple extension de l'existant, c'tait vident. Le medef a fait savoir qu'il tait honor de demander un deuxime vote - i.e. de payer 100% de la mesure). Notre gouvernement est tellement pro-business que mme le medef lui demande de se calmer, et veut payer plus que ce que lui demande LREM.

----------


## benjani13

> J'ai compt. Sur plus de 350 pages de ce topi vous tes 6  vraiment debattre.


Et il y en a un qui viens nous dire rgulirement que rien ne sert  rien, ni les discussions, ni les ventuels solutions. Chacun son truc  ::aie:: 

Si a peut te rassurer (ou pas), le topic sur le mandat prcdent  atteint les 1215 pages, on est des trs petits joueurs!
cf: https://www.developpez.net/forums/d1...commence-bien/




> Et je suis presque sr que sur l'intgralit du Forum "Actualits", on trouvera principalement les mmes. 
> 
> Vous n'en avez pas marre ?


Non, tant qu'il y a des choses intressantes  lire et  discuter.




> Ah, on ne dbat pas, on commente l'actualit, c'est pas pareil.
> 
> Et toujours les mmes comme sur tous les forums, si tu regardes bien. Comme dans tous les bistros et autres _Cafs du commerce_,


Chacun y trouve bien quelque chose. Perso partager des news, les commenter, me force  les lire srieusement, tout comme en faire des synthse, et donc en comprendre la substance, tre sur des faits. 

Aprs il y a des changes souvent intressants. Jipt tu parles de caf du commerce, alors que justement zecreator nous disait il y a peu qu'il en avait marre de voir des avis arguments appuys par des chiffres. Donc faut savoir  ::mrgreen:: 

Et mme quand tout le monde tombe d'accord sur un sujet (surtout sur des sujets aussi graves que les violences policires), bah a fait du bien de se dire qu'on est pas seul choqu par a, que d'autres y rflchissent aussi. a donne un brin d'espoir.

----------


## Invit

> Notre gouvernement est tellement pro-business que mme le medef lui demande de se calmer, et veut payer plus que ce que lui demande LREM.


Ou bien, le gouvernement a refus quelque chose au medef il n'y a pas longtemps et le medef a trouv une bonne manire de lui rappeler qui tait le patron en l'attaquant sur son propre terrain  ::aie::

----------


## Jipt

> Aprs il y a des changes souvent intressants. Jipt tu parles de caf du commerce, alors que justement zecreator nous disait il y a peu qu'il en avait marre de voir des avis arguments appuys par des chiffres. Donc faut savoir


Oh tu sais, moi, c'est selon la charge de boulot, l'humeur, la zique  la radio, je rentre, je prends la temprature au doigt mouill et en fonction, je rponds ou pas,  ::D:

----------


## Gunny

> Et la dfense habituelle : "c'est pas notre faute, on est des abrutis".


Je m'auto-cite, parce que je viens de tomber sur cet article, et c'est encore pire que ce que je pensais : Cong de  deuil dun enfant  :  Une erreur collective  Comment la majorit LREM sest pris les pieds dans le tapis

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Ou bien, le gouvernement a refus quelque chose au medef il n'y a pas longtemps et le medef a trouv une bonne manire de lui rappeler qui tait le patron en l'attaquant sur son propre terrain


A moins qu'ils (les patrons) n'aient pas apprcier la remarque de B. LEMAIRE, quand il a demand aux entreprises d'augmenter les salaires de leurs esclaves employs. (source) 

Du coup, ils (les patrons) se vengent en attaquant LREM.  ::mouarf::

----------


## Marco46

> J'ai compt. Sur plus de 350 pages de ce topi vous tes 6  vraiment debattre.
> 
> Et je suis presque sr que sur l'intgralit du Forum "Actualits", on trouvera principalement les mmes. 
> 
> Vous n'en avez pas marre ?


a doit faire presque 10 ans que je lis et poste plus ou moins rgulirement dans cette section du forum et non j'en ai pas marre  ::aie::  C'est mon PMU  moi que j'ai mais je suis pas bourr et a coute rien  ::zoubi::

----------


## fredoche

> je prends *la temprature au doigt mouill* et en fonction, je rponds ou pas,


On appelle a la temprature "bulbe humide" dans le jargon du mtier 

C'est pour faire mon Jo la science  ::aie:: 

sinon une petite valse  3 temps :
https://twitter.com/rootweeter/statu...16669726248961
...
https://twitter.com/MoadabJ/status/1222153364647174144
...
https://twitter.com/AnonymeCitoyen/s...41790854291456

----------


## Jipt

> sinon une petite valse  3 temps :
> https://twitter.com/rootweeter/statu...16669726248961
> ...
> https://twitter.com/MoadabJ/status/1222153364647174144
> ...
> https://twitter.com/AnonymeCitoyen/s...41790854291456


Je n'ai regard que le dernier lien, constatation qu'on a affaire  des fous furieux et face  a, c'est impossible de ragir,  moins de sortir arms et tout a va trs mal finir...

Du coup j'ai pas regard les autres (pas envie de vomir sur le clavier), et parlons d'autre chose compltement HS et j'assume, histoire de dtendre l'atmosphre, pi l'occasion fait le larron :




> On appelle a la temprature "bulbe humide" dans le jargon du mtier 
> 
> C'est pour faire mon Jo la science


Moi je fais mon Pivot : j'ai dcouvert qu'on disait *un* bulbe (oui, tout le monde sait a), mais *un petit* bulbe, mouill ou pas, c'est *une* bulbille ! Truc de ouf, hein,  ::zoubi:: 
 ::coucou::

----------


## xXxNeWgEnErAtIoN

Si c'est un PMU ici alors Ryu il joue le rle de Ren, 75 ans accro au PMU et  la bire, il tient des propos incohrents ds qu'il boit une bire,  18h30 sa femme Ginette arrive en courant une baguette de pain  la main toute enrage, elle lui crie dessus et le fracasse avec la baguette pour qu'il rentre  la maison regarder question pour un pignouf sur antenne 3.

----------


## bombseb

Visiblement tu l'aime bien aussi ce PMU. Je te sers un Ricard ?
Ah non toi tu es plutt lait-fraise je pense

----------


## bombseb

Un article croustillant...

Pendant le repas du sommet "Choose France" des serveurs Gaulois rfractaires auraient glisss quelques mots politiquement incorrects  Edouard Philippe et Nicole Belloubet 

https://www.liberation.fr/checknews/...7GJ-yCjaI7EsQA

----------


## Jipt

> Pendant le repas du sommet "*Choose* France" des serveurs Gaulois rfractaires auraient gliss quelques mots politiquement incorrects  Edouard Philippe et Nicole Belloubet 
> 
> https://www.liberation.fr/checknews/...7GJ-yCjaI7EsQA


Mais tez-moi d'un doute : elle a t abolie, la loi Toubon ?

----------


## bombseb

Moi aussi a me choque...

----------


## Jon Shannow

> On appelle a la temprature "bulbe humide" dans le jargon du mtier 
> 
> C'est pour faire mon Jo la science 
> 
> sinon une petite valse  3 temps :
> https://twitter.com/rootweeter/statu...16669726248961
> ...
> https://twitter.com/MoadabJ/status/1222153364647174144
> ...
> https://twitter.com/AnonymeCitoyen/s...41790854291456


Je n'ai pas accs  twitter  ::aie::

----------


## virginieh

> Mais tez-moi d'un doute : elle a t abolie, la loi Toubon ?


source wikipedia : La loi Toubon s'appuie sur une disposition introduite en 1992 dans la Constitution :  La langue de la Rpublique est le franais  (article 2). Ainsi la loi reconnat le droit au citoyen franais, pour les textes lgaux, mais aussi au salari pour tout ce qui touche au contrat de travail et au consommateur pour ce qui concerne la prsentation des produits, les modes d'emploi et les garanties, de s'exprimer et de recevoir toute information utile en franais. 

Donc a ne s'applique pas aux slogans et noms de produits apparemment.

Mais oui a choque (comme la ma french bank de la poste, srieux, j'ai a moiti envie de prtendre vouloir ouvrir un compte la bas et de leur parler  moiti anglais et franais au point que ce soit totalement inintelligible).

Mais bon vu que a s'adresse principalement  des investisseurs trangers (qui vont eux parler anglais), a peut se justifier.

----------


## Ryu2000

> comme la ma french bank de la poste, srieux, j'ai a moiti envie de prtendre vouloir ouvrir un compte la bas et de leur parler  moiti anglais et franais


Vous avez beaucoup de patiente, il faut tre motiv rien que pour s'imaginer aller  la poste juste pour faire une blague.
Je ne connaissais pas :
Ma French Bank



> Ma French Bank est une banque mobile, filiale  100 % de La Banque Postale. Elle est ouverte et accessible  tous sans conditions de ressource. Elle propose des solutions bancaires et financires par le biais dune application mobile.


Un nom comme a vient d'un commercial qui veut essayer de donner une *image jeune et cool*  une filiale de la poste.
La Poste est une des plus mauvaises banques, je n'ai pas confiance dans les banques en ligne, jamais je n'irais l-bas.

Cela dit un jour tous les distributeurs seront bloqus et personne ne pourra retirer du liquide, quelque soit sa banque. Un peu comme  Chypre ou au Liban.

===
Si vous n'aimez pas les expressions anglaises a devrait vous nerver :
French Tech
Cyber Monday
Mais attendez il y a pire :
France digitale (a devrait tre numrique)

a fait des titres bien dgueulasse :
France Digitale Day 2019 : la French Tech booste par le Next 40

L je vais citer un personnage cr par Chevallier Laspales :



> Je n'aime pas les mots anglophone comme 'fun' je trouve a un peu destroy quelque part

----------


## benjani13

Ce qui me fait tiquer c'est surtout quand je lis la description de l'"vnement" : https://www.gouvernement.fr/choose-f...e-de-la-france

L'image que cela donne : une grande braderie, tout doit disparatre dans ce pays! Il n'y a que le mot investissement qui apparat, on encourage des boites trangres  racheter des parts de boites franaise ou  tendre leur prsence quand elles y sont dj. Je ne sais pas ce vous en pensez, mais je prfrerai que les entreprises trangres soient encourage  remplir les carnets de commandes des boites franaise plutt que d'tre encourag  les racheter par petits morceaux. La France  la dcoupe...

----------


## fredoche

> Je n'ai pas accs  twitter


Tu ne perds pas grand chose c'tait pour faire mon caf du commerce
Sur la 1re vido tu vois une bagnole de flic se faire courser par des "jeunes de banlieue"
Sur la 2e tu vois des pompiers (des vrais black blocks, des casseurs comme tout le monde le sait) se faire charger bien violemment par une compagnie de CRS
Sur la 3e tu vois une personne  terre se faire rouer de coups par des flics. D'ailleurs il y a un beau geste il y a une autre personne qui se jette pour la protger. Et les autres flics de continuer  les tabasser.

Le message en filigrane, c'est que cette violence ils ne la dploient que dans ces circonstances o elle est facile pour eux. Qu'ils aillent dans ces quartiers de non-droit comme il y en a tant en France, et montrent  quel point ils sont forts. Qu'ils aillent secourir les populations qui vivent sous la menace de cads.

Non les flics sont l pour protger une clique de racailles en col blanc, et se dfouler sur des populations  terre, qui ne cherchent pas spcialement  se dfendre en rendant les coups.

Bref ces images me dgoutent, ces flics me dgoutent... mais le raccourci que je fais, mme s'il est probablement assez justifi est un peu facile

Sinon je suis en train de regarder a :


Et pour l'instant l o j'en suis c'est consternant de vrit, de lucidit, de ralisme.
Quelque part, en voyant a, je sais que c'est la fin, la fin du rgne de ces gens, de ce systme. Je le crois fort. Il y aura un aprs, effectivement peut-tre radical comme elle l'voque, mais on va purger, comme une bonne chiasse

----------


## Gunny

Les violences policires ont durablement choqu les franais. S'il restera quelque chose du quinquennat de Macron dans les esprits (mme inconsciemment), ce sera cela.

----------


## Ryu2000

> S'il restera quelque chose du quinquennat de Macron


Il suffit qu'il se retrouve au second tour contre un candidat plus dtest que lui et il fera 2 mandats.
Que la majorit du peuple soit contre lui, a ne change pas grand chose au final. Il arrive quand mme  placer 2, 3 lois.
Le prsent est tellement pourri que les gens oublient le pass, sous Hollande on ne pensait plus  Sarkozy, sous Macron on ne pensait plus pas  Hollande, le successeur de Macron nous le fera oublier.

Je me demande si il restera quelque chose de LREM quand Macron l'aura quitt.
Je me demande si Macron russira l'exploit de terminer son mandat, se prsenter  la prsidentielle et arriver au second tour.
La seule chose qui pourrait me faire voter Macron, c'est si le second tour est entre lui et Yannick Jadot.
Peut-tre qu' force d'avoir des prsidents du niveau de Sarkozy, Hollande, Macron, il va y avoir une rvolution en France.

----------


## xXxNeWgEnErAtIoN

> Les violences policires ont durablement choqu les franais. S'il restera quelque chose du quinquennat de Macron dans les esprits (mme inconsciemment), ce sera cela.


On retiendra surtout que les gilets jaunes sont contre la dmocratie et empchent Macron d'lever la france.

Les gilets jaunes devraient tre en taule.

----------


## Ryu2000

::mrgreen::  ::mrgreen::  ::mrgreen::  Anna Cabana a dans sa chambre un poster "fan de" Emmanuel Macron  ::mrgreen::  ::mrgreen::  ::mrgreen:: 
"Le Prsident impressionne tout le monde autour de lui" : va-t-on devoir dmnager le sige de BFM  llyse ?



> Fort heureusement, Anna Cabana a compris "la" raison des atermoiements du gouvernement et de la majorit prsidentielle :  *Le prsident de la Rpublique impressionne tout le monde autour de lui. Il impressionne et les conseillers et les ministres* . Or, le problme, si l'on en croit l'ditorialiste, est que cette norme aura n'engendre pas  une belle et saine mulation  mais au contraire  paralyse le systme .  I*ls ont tous au fond une forme de sidration () il est exceptionnel Emmanuel Macron*  poursuit-elle. Puis d'voquer tour  tour  *son temprament* ,  *son intelligence*  et  *la chimie assez exceptionnelle de son tre* .
> 
> On se dit alors qu'aprs un tel loge la contradiction ne va pas tarder, et effectivement Jean-Sbastien Ferjou s'insurge : * Je suis absolument d'accord avec ce que vient de dire Anna* .


 ::mouarf::  Ces groupies ^^  ::heart::  ::heart::  ::heart:: 
C'est comme les fans de Roch Voisine  :;): 

C'est chouette, des franais vont commencer  douter des mdias de Patrick Drahi.
BFM TV perd de la crdibilit  force.

----------


## el_slapper

> On retiendra surtout que les gilets jaunes sont contre la dmocratie et empchent Macron d'lever la france.
> 
> Les gilets jaunes devraient tre en taule.


mme en admettant que les gilets jaunes soient 100% en tort(j'ai beaucoup crach sur eux, mais mme moi je n'ai jamais dit qu'ils taient 100% en tort), en quoi les violences policires  leur encontre sont-elles acceptables?

----------


## fredoche

> C'est chouette, des franais vont commencer  douter des mdias de Patrick Drahi.
> BFM TV perd de la crdibilit  force.


Je ne crois pas
En fait la faon dont sont faites ces missions, et les 2 minutes que je regardais sur ton lien avant d'arrter, font en sorte que les gens ne peuvent pas rflchir. Ils n'en ont pas le temps, il y a les affirmations et les pseudos-contradictions, les voix sont incisives, comme une logorrhe de mots mais qui porte. Si en plus tu regardes a  longueur de journe...
Il faudrait des pauses, des time-out

Laisse tomber el slapper, il est compltement dbile. Lui comme son Jupiter ne sont qu'illusion. Il veut faire quoi ? mettre un million de personnes en taule parce qu'ils portent un gilet jaune fluo ?

PS :  est-ce que comme moi vous trainez les citations prcdentes de post en post jusqu ce que j'aille poster dans un autre sujet pour pouvoir m'en dbarrasser ?

----------


## Ryu2000

> Je ne crois pas


a a fonctionn pour les gilets jaunes en tout cas, ils ont bien vu le delta entre la vrit et le traitement mdiatique.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> PS :  est-ce que comme moi vous trainez les citations prcdentes de post en post jusqu ce que j'aille poster dans un autre sujet pour pouvoir m'en dbarrasser ?


J'ai p compris !  ::weird::

----------


## halaster08

> PS :  est-ce que comme moi vous trainez les citations prcdentes de post en post jusqu ce que j'aille poster dans un autre sujet pour pouvoir m'en dbarrasser ?





> J'ai p compris !


Il parle du multi-quote, des fois a bug et te le remet dans les messages suivant.
Tu peut simplement r-appuyer sur le bouton multi-quote du message pour t'en dbarrasser, pas besoin d'aller poster ailleurs

----------


## fredoche

> a a fonctionn pour les gilets jaunes en tout cas, ils ont bien vu le delta entre la vrit et le traitement mdiatique.


bien au del des gilets jaunes rassure-toi
Mais je rpondis  ncette question o les gens sont abreuvs par cette chaine d'info




> il parle du multi-quote, des fois a bug et te le remet dans les messages suivant


exactement
Donc tu as a aussi ?

----------


## benjani13

> Sinon je suis en train de regarder a :
> 
> 
> Et pour l'instant l o j'en suis c'est consternant de vrit, de lucidit, de ralisme.
> Quelque part, en voyant a, je sais que c'est la fin, la fin du rgne de ces gens, de ce systme. Je le crois fort. Il y aura un aprs, effectivement peut-tre radical comme elle l'voque, mais on va purger, comme une bonne chiasse


+1 je l'ai cout dans les transports aujourd'hui, excellente invite.

Sur le sujet du capitalisme, j'ai cout cette confrence de Lordon qui date d'un an, je vous conseille. C'est clair, prcis, c'est du trs bon Lordon, qui de plus va au del de l'analyse du capitalisme et de la proposition d'une autre rpartition du travail, en posant de faon honnte les nombreux problmes  surmonter (contrairement  d'autres intervenant sur ce sujet qui semble vouloir appliquer un changement d'un claquement de doigt):



Et tant qu' partager des vidos, je vous conseille d'couter cette matinale de France Inter avec Emmanuel Todd. Je n'coute pas les matinales au vu de la qualit mdiocre des prsentateurs-inquisiteurs qui les mnent, et cette vido ne me donnera pas tort, mais pour le coup entendre Todd les remettre  leur place est absolument jouissif:

----------


## xXxNeWgEnErAtIoN

> mme en admettant que les gilets jaunes soient 100% en tort(j'ai beaucoup crach sur eux, mais mme moi je n'ai jamais dit qu'ils taient 100% en tort), en quoi les violences policires  leur encontre sont-elles acceptables?



En quoi foutre le feu  un restaurant au rez de chauss est raisonnable ?

----------


## Jipt

> exactement
> Donc tu as a aussi ?


Moi aussi, et j'ai remarqu qu'il y a un lien assez peu visible juste sous la fentre d'dition, de couleur bleue, signalant que "_vous avez des messages slectionns non utiliss, voulez-vous..._" je ne me souviens plus de la suite mais il suffit de cliquer pour rgler le 'blme.

----------


## fredoche

Oui mais ce lien n'apparait que si tu rponds  un autre sujet que celui d'o viennent les citations

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Il parle du multi-quote, des fois a bug et te le remet dans les messages suivant.
> Tu peut simplement r-appuyer sur le bouton multi-quote du message pour t'en dbarrasser, pas besoin d'aller poster ailleurs


Ha Oui ! a ! Je ne l'utilise plus, c'est trop galre. C'est con, parce que c'est une super ide.  ::aie::

----------


## Ryu2000

> En quoi foutre le feu  un restaurant au rez de chauss est raisonnable ?


Les casseurs ne sont pas des gilets jaunes.
Des casseurs (antifas, blackblocs) et des voleurs (racailles) s'infiltrent dans les manifestations, les policiers reoivent l'ordre de ne pas intervenir afin que les mdias puissent faire passer les manifestants pour des voleurs/casseurs.
La police est trs strict avec les manifestants, mais elle est beaucoup plus laxiste avec les casseurs.

Il parait que parfois il y a des histoires de policiers dguis en gilet jaune qui cassent des trucs, je ne sais pas...
Et au pire pour foutre le feu il suffit d'une personne, ce n'est pas reprsentatif de l'ensemble, la majorit des gilets jaunes sont contre les dgradations.

----------


## el_slapper

> En quoi foutre le feu  un restaurant au rez de chauss est raisonnable ?


En quoi y-a-t-il un rapport entre le comportement des gilets jaunes et celui de la police? En quoi le fait qu'il y aie des gens qui ne respectent pas la loi(c'est pas nouveau, tu sais, le concept de hors-la-loi. C'est mme pour a qu'on a invent la police) justifie le fait que la police ne la respecte pas non plus?

----------


## Jon Shannow

Que ne ferait pas les no-libraux pour garder le pouvoir, contre le peuple.

En Allemagne, la CDU de Thuringe n'a pas longtemps hsit  s'allier avec l'extrme droite pour viter que la gauche ne soit lue !

Alors certes, c'est en Allemagne, et certains diront qu'au niveau national le parti rfute cette alliance. 

Mais, a n'en reste pas moins un fait. Les no-libraux prfrent l'extrme droite  la gauche. 
Si on regarde en France, on traite beaucoup moins bien LFI que le RN (ancien FN). Et LR (ancien UMP, ancien RPR) a souvent t tent de conclure des alliances (et certains l'ont fait) avec le FN. D'autres ont rejoint le RN rcemment.

J'aimerais bien voir ce qui se passerait si au second tour de 2022, LFI se retrouvait face au RN... LR, LREM et mme le PS appelleraient-ils  faire barrage au RN en votant LFI ? Je n'en mettrais pas ma main  couper.

----------


## Ryu2000

> J'aimerais bien voir ce qui se passerait si au second tour de 2022, LFI se retrouvait face au RN...


Il faudrait un systme  un seul tour, comme a il n'y aurait pas d'histoire de coalition. (en France, au niveau des prsidentielles, c'est gnralement celui qui arrive en tte au premier tour qui gagne le second de toute faon)
Si ce n'tait pas le RN et LFI ce qui pourrait jouer c'est l'argent, le PS arrive et dit "je reprsente 2% des lecteurs, tu me proposes combien d'argent pour que je leur dise de voter pour toi ?" (il y a galement moyen de ngocier des siges, un peu comme Bayrou qui a retir sa candidature pour arranger Macron, mais qui n'a finalement pas eu de place dans le gouvernement)

Du point de vue PS/UMP/LREM le RN est tout aussi extrmiste que LFI, c'est du mme niveau.
Peut-tre que les types PS/UMP/LREM prendraient comme modle Arlette Laguiller en 2002, elle n'a pas appel ses lecteurs  voter Chirac comme tout le monde, pour elle le FN tait aussi pourri que le RPR.

Bon de toute faon ce scnario n'a quasiment aucune chance d'arriver.
On peut ressortir les histoires d'emplois fictifs et de surfacturation au moment de la campagne de 2022 pour pourrir Mlenchon comme ils ont pourri Fillon en 2017.
Le RN n'est galement pas garanti d'arriver au second tour, tout peut arriver.

----------


## Mdinoc

Un systme  un seul tour, avec les mcanismes actuels, il se retrouve encore plus " deux partis" que le systme  deux tours!
Il faut un systme de vote par prfrence ou vote transfrable (avec tous les problmes que a inclut lors du dpouillement) pour avoir un systme  un seul tour viable.

----------


## Ryu2000

Le systme  un tour ne changerait rien pour les prsidentielles.
Sinon ce qui serait pas mal ce serait un systme 100%  la proportionnelle.
INFOGRAPHIES. Lgislatives : voici  quoi ressemblerait l'Assemble nationale si elle tait dsigne  la proportionnelle
Les partis qui partagent les mmes valeurs comme le PS, l'UMP et LREM, s'arrangent parfois entre eux pour bloquer un adversaire commun.
Il y a toujours eu des alliances PS/UMP, mais maintenant il peut y avoir des alliances PS/LREM ou UMP/LREM.
C'est toujours la mme quipe au commande.

===
Bon sinon, en ce moment il y a des dputs qui ne sont pas content :
 Je nai jamais vu autant de dputs mcontents  : crise ouverte entre la majorit et lexcutif

----------


## Invit

> Bon sinon, en ce moment il y a des dputs qui ne sont pas content :
>  Je nai jamais vu autant de dputs mcontents  : crise ouverte entre la majorit et lexcutif





> Le ressentiment des dputs  lgard de lexcutif monte. Voil cinq jours que les parlementaires passent pour des  Playmobil sans cur , expression du dput communiste Sbastien Jumel, pour des  cons  qui  ne savent pas faire le boulot , propos attribus  un tnor de la Macronie dans Le Parisien. Trois jours que lexcutif est engag dans un exercice de contrition, aprs que, samedi, Emmanuel Macron a engag le rtropdalage et  demand au gouvernement de faire preuve dhumanit  sur ce dossier qui a provoqu un moi populaire.  Le gouvernement reconnat une erreur quil entend rapidement corriger , a dclar Muriel Pnicaud, ministre du travail. Elle avait pourtant dfendu le rejet de la mesure lors de lexamen de la proposition de loi du groupe UDI, Agir et indpendants jeudi dans lHmicycle.


Elle est trange quand mme cette ambiance, assez bien retranscrite par cet article, mais seulement  demi mot malheureusement. Le lgislatif, qui est suppos tre indpendant de l'excutif, et constitu de dputs votant en autonomie (une voix par individu, et non X voix par parti), se plaint d'tre la marionnette de l'excutif qui lui fait faire des pirouettes rocambolesques sous les yeux d'un public tantt hilare, tantt indign, tel un thtre de Guignol. Sauf que l'hmicycle n'est pas suppos tre un thtre de Guignol, pour une simple diffrence, mais qui est de taille Les dputs n'ont pas de fils et ne sont pas en bois. Et mme s'ils l'taient, le marionnettiste n'est pas suppos tre l'excutif. Les dputs ont choisi leur matre, et ont choisi d'excuter les pirouettes rocambolesques demandes par l'excutif. Que quelqu'un leur demande de relire la Constitution ! Que quelqu'un leur mette une paire de claques pour les rveiller !

----------


## Jon Shannow

Un petit dessin pour illustrer les propos de Conan Lord

----------


## Jon Shannow

Et sinon, mme l'OFCE dit que Macron est le prsident des riches... (source)

----------


## ddoumeche

> Et tant qu' partager des vidos, je vous conseille d'couter cette matinale de France Inter avec Emmanuel Todd. Je n'coute pas les matinales au vu de la qualit mdiocre des prsentateurs-inquisiteurs qui les mnent, et cette vido ne me donnera pas tort, mais pour le coup entendre Todd les remettre  leur place est absolument jouissif:


Oui il commence par dire que Piketty est un marxiste.
Puis il rappelle que c'est l'tat qui est le problme franais et pas le nolibralisme ni l'industrie ni les riches.

Ensuite que Macron soit faschistode sans aucun doute, mais Todd devrait aussi prciser qu'il est Mitterandien, c'est son fils spirituel. Tant qu'on a pas dit fait cela, on ne peut pas avancer.




> Parce que, face  la Chine, les USA, la Russie, un petit pays d'Europe ne peut pas s'imposer. Donc, il faut se regrouper. C'est pourtant bien connu, Ensemble on est plus fort !
> 
> Maintenant, pour que cela marche, il faut certaines conditions. Et je pense que la condition sine qua non c'est que les gens se comprennent. Et donc, qu'ils parlent une mme langue. Attention ! a ne signifie pas que chaque pays n'ait plus sa langue nationale. a signifie que l'on dfinisse une langue que tous les habitants de l'UE apprennent et parlent couramment. a ne se fera pas en une dcennie, mais si on avait commenc par a, plutt que de s'occuper de permettre aux riches de s'empiffrer sur le dos des peuples, a serait dj quasiment fait.
> Ensuite, une monnaie commune. C'est trs important (n'en dplace aux anti-euros), car pour faciliter les changes, le mieux est de savoir de quoi on parle. Pour ceux qui comme moi ont connu la priode avant euro, ou qui voyagent dans des pays hors zone euro, il n'est pas simple de calculer le prix d'un produit dans une autre monnaie. 
> 
> Je suis pour une UE fdrale, dans laquelle chaque pays serait un lment de la fdration, un peu comme les USA. Avec des lois fdrales et des lois locales. En dfinissant un nombre de choses qui sont dfini et grer au niveau fdral et d'autres qui sont laisss aux diffrents tats membres (avec un cadre pour viter les dbordements de certains tats). Parmi les points qui doivent dpendre de l'UE, il y a les impts, la dfense par exemple (mais pas que, je vous laisse imaginer ce qui devrait dpendre de l'UE et ce qui devrait rester entre les mains des tats).
> 
> Je sais que a parait utopique, mais je veux croire que c'est possible. (pour ma part, je pense qu'il faudrait tendre ce concept au niveau de la plante, aprs tout, je ne suis pas plus franais qu'europen, que terrien !)


C'tait un post intressant et polmique, mais il faudrait dvelopper. S'allier contre la Chine ? pour quoi faire, avec qui, sur quels plans ?
Parler une mme langue, laquelle, le russe, le finlandais ?

----------


## xXxNeWgEnErAtIoN

> En quoi y-a-t-il un rapport entre le comportement des gilets jaunes et celui de la police? En quoi le fait qu'il y aie des gens qui ne respectent pas la loi(c'est pas nouveau, tu sais, le concept de hors-la-loi. C'est mme pour a qu'on a invent la police) justifie le fait que la police ne la respecte pas non plus?


Ah ouais ok donc on arrte les mchants avec des fleurs, c'est pour a que les militaires partent en mission avec des cageots de tulipes.

----------


## Ryu2000

> les mchants


Il y a un protocole  suivre, il y a des rgles  respecter.
Parfois les policiers ont reu des ordres illgaux et parfois certains ont abus de la violence.
Parfois on demande  la police d'tre plus violente qu'elle ne le devrait. Il y a un problme de dosage.

Mme l'UE et l'ONU on un peu critiqu l'utilisation du LBD en France :
Macron dfend l'usage du LBD malgr les critiques de l'Europe et de l'ONU



> Les attaques se multiplient ces derniers jours contre l'usage du lanceur de balles de dfense (LBD-40) par les forces de l'ordre. Largement critique depuis plusieurs mois par l'opposition et les gilets jaunes pour sa dangerosit, cette arme non-ltale a attir l'attention des instances internationales. Un groupe d'experts de l'ONU s'est inquit la semaine passe de l'usage disproportionn du LBD, qui aurait provoqu des blessures graves dans les rangs des manifestants. De son ct, le Conseil de l'Europe, par le biais de sa commissaire aux droits de l'Homme, Dunja Mijatovic, a appel la France  revoir au plus vite sa doctrine d'emploi des armes intermdiaires. Celle-ci a mme demand la suspension de l'usage de l'anctre du Flash-ball.


Des policiers tmoignent: On est oblig daccepter des instructions illgales



> Les officiers de police judiciaire dun commissariat parisien *dnoncent les  instructions illgales  de leur hirarchie*, en particulier lors des manifestations des  gilets jaunes . Dans un mail que Mediapart a pu consulter, il est crit que, sur ordre de la prfecture de police de Paris, les personnes interpelles doivent tre systmatiquement places en garde  vue.


Gilets jaunes: ces affaires pour lesquelles des policiers seront jugs



> Depuis le dbut du mouvement des gilets jaunes en novembre 2018, les forces de lordre sont rgulirement accuses de violences lors des manifestations. Dans un entretien au Parisien mercredi 30 mai, le Procureur de la Rpublique de Paris, Rmy Heitz, a fait tat de* 174 enqutes ouvertes visant des membres des forces de lordre*, dont 171 confies  linspection gnrale de la police nationale (IGPN) et trois  linspection gnrale de la gendarmerie nationale (IGGN). Sur ces enqutes, 57 ont t cltures et remises au parquet de Paris, qui est en train de les analyser, affirme Rmy Heitz. Je peux dores et dj vous dire que huit dentre elles ont justifi louverture dune information judiciaire, cest--dire que la poursuite des investigations est dsormais confie  des juges dinstruction. Si pour lheure, aucun policier ou gendarme na t mis en examen, le procureur indique quil y aura des renvois de policiers devant le tribunal correctionnel dici la fin de lanne.

----------


## xXxNeWgEnErAtIoN

Parfois tu racontes n'importe quoi, enfin non tout le temps, a t'empche pas de continuer.

Vous partez du principe que les flics sont mauvais, sauf que ce sont les manifestants qui font du trouble  l'ordre publique.

Excusez les flics de ne pas baisser leurs frocs devant les manifestants qui tordent la dmocratie en deux, pendant que vous vous posez en moralisateur en dfendant ceux qui mettent  mal la rpublique.

A ce niveau ce ne sont plus des manifestants mais des terroristes.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Vous partez du principe que les flics sont mauvais, sauf que ce sont les manifestants qui font du trouble  l'ordre publique.


Globalement les manifestants gilets jaunes sont pacifique et ne cassent rien. Ce ne sont pas des blackblocs, des antifas ou des racailles. Ce sont des mres de familles, des retraits, etc.

La hirarchie n'a pas le droit de demander n'importe quoi aux policiers, il y a des limites, un cadre lgal, et parfois les limites de la loi sont dpasses.
Les policiers se doivent d'tre irrprochable car ils reprsentent le pays.

Il y a plein de vidos qui tournent sur Twitter.
Et il y a mme 2, 3 petits trucs dans la presse mainstream.

----------


## Mdinoc

Suggestion: Et si on arrtait de le nourrir? a nous conomiserait  tous de la sueur des doigts.

----------


## Gunny

Blanquer assume de donner "du travail en plus" aux profs, pour "rehausser le niveau"
Traduction : "Le problme des profs, c'est qu'ils sont trop fainants"

----------


## Darkzinus

Et aprs ils vont se plaindre de trouver personne d'inscrit au concours  ::ptdr::

----------


## Jipt

> Suggestion: Et si on arrtait de le nourrir? a nous conomiserait  tous de la sueur des doigts.


Vi, mais des fois c'est marrant,  ::ptdr:: 




> Parfois tu racontes n'importe quoi, enfin non tout le temps, a t'empche pas de continuer.


On en connat un autre,  moins que tu n'aies bris les miroirs chez toi ?




> Vous partez du principe que les flics sont mauvais, sauf que ce sont les manifestants qui font du trouble  l'ordre publique.


Tiens, il fait aussi son Neckara, l'homme qui ne sait pas accorder l'adjectif "public",  ::mouarf::

----------


## Ryu2000

> personne d'inscrit au concours


a dpend des rgions :
En France, on peut devenir prof des coles avec 4,17/20 de moyenne



> Dans les acadmies de *Versailles et de Crteil*, le seuil dadmission ne dpasse pas 5/20. Signe dune crise des vocations pour un mtier que les pouvoirs publics ne savent pas rendre attrayant.


Versailles et Crteil a doit vraiment tre de la merde, dans plein d'endroits le concours des professeurs des coles est extrmement difficile  avoir car il y a beaucoup plus de candidats que de places.

====
Ah mais ya un gars qui s'appelle Jean-Michel Blanquer, qui est ministre de l'ducation qui dit vouloir relever le niveau du BAC, et ben bonne chance  ::ptdr:: 
a fait longtemps que plus personne ne redouble et que le niveau baisse. Ceux qui ne suivent pas ralentissent toute la classe.
On ne peut pas commencer par changer l'examen final, il faut changer d'abord le CP et toutes les classes qui suivent.

----------


## Jon Shannow

Bon, bonne nouvelle, les macronniais (macronniens ?) deviennent plus "humains"...

----------


## xXxNeWgEnErAtIoN

Encore une fois ils ont refus une proposition de loi incomplte, elle tait limite aux enfants mineurs, et aux salaris du priv.

Peu importe l'ge de l'enfant mme  20 ans c'est horrible. Et les fonctionnaires n'ont pas le droit au chagrin ?

Bref encore une loi pourrie que la majorit a vit. Et encore et toujours des jaloux pour critiquer Macron.

Tellement  court d'ides qu'ils spamment des images de propagandes vraiment de pitre qualit.

----------


## benjani13

Une confrence trs drle de Bgaudeau (diffuse par Le Mdia), je m'y attendais pas:




Et une lecture mise en scne de son livre Histoire de ta btise (bien envie de l'acheter du coup):

----------


## David_g

> Encore une fois ils ont refus une proposition de loi incomplte, elle tait limite aux enfants mineurs, et aux salaris du priv.
> Peu importe l'ge de l'enfant mme  20 ans c'est horrible. Et les fonctionnaires n'ont pas le droit au chagrin ?
> Bref encore une loi pourrie que la majorit a vit. Et encore et toujours des jaloux pour critiquer Macron.
> Tellement  court d'ides qu'ils spamment des images de propagandes vraiment de pitre qualit.


Bonjour
Je t'invite  te pencher sur le fonctionnement du parlement et quelque chose appel "commission" et "amendement".

----------


## benjani13

Article/Reportage de France 2 : LREM : Ces dputs qui quittent la majorit : https://www.francetvinfo.fr/politiqu...e_3817019.html



> Entre Emmanuel Macron et les lus, il y a une sorte de cabinet noir d'une vingtaine de personnes technocrates qui dcident de tout et qui nous donnent des fiches


Les candidats aux municipales  Rabastens (Tarn) interdits de tractage sur le march par arrt du maire LREM : https://france3-regions.francetvinfo...m-1783271.html

Un dput LREM possde des socits domicili au Deleware (paradis fiscale notable) : https://www.liberation.fr/france/201...fiscal_1575203



> A quelques jours du premier tour des lgislatives, ladversaire de Najat Vallaud-Belkacem est point du doigt, non pour de la fraude fiscale (Bercy lui ayant donn quitus sur ce point), mais pour de loptimisation pousse. La justice franaise ayant soulign, entre autres, sa situation dendettement artificieuse tout en jouissant dun train de vie considrable sur lequel il entretient lopacit la plus totale, en vue dviter lISF.
> 
> Bruno Bonnell, proche du ministre de lIntrieur, Grard Collomb, a deux socits domicilies dans le Delaware, petit Etat amricain considr comme un paradis fiscal mme sil nest pas inscrit  ce titre sur la liste de lOCDE


Les mdias classiques ne peuvent faire autrement que d'avouer l'amateurisme du projet de rforme des retraites (ici LCI): https://twitter.com/tropical_boy/sta...00941571362817

Comme toutes les fin de weekend, les image de violences policires affluent. Et comme tous les weekend, une vido fait particulirement ragir : https://twitter.com/CedricMas/status...01856273240064

Mais vu que la violence ne russi pas  calmer les manifestants, on s'en prend dsormais  leur portefeuille. Depuis quelques semaines les tmoignages montrent une utilisation systmatique des amandes pour participations une manifestation interdite: https://twitter.com/EnFautes/status/1226145046220746755

Enfin, on apprenais hier que *Facebook* va crer une chaire d'*ducation aux mdias* au sein de l*'Ecole Suprieur de Journalisme de Lille*. Tout va bien.... : https://twitter.com/FacebookFR/statu...45785071034369

----------


## zecreator

> Une confrence trs drle de Bgaudeau (diffuse par Le Mdia), je m'y attendais pas:
> 
> Et une lecture mise en scne de son livre Histoire de ta btise (bien envie de l'acheter du coup):


Ha ok. En fait, il vend un livre. D'accord...

----------


## benjani13

> Ha ok. En fait, il vend un livre. D'accord...


Un auteur a crit des bouquins, et ventuellement a les vend, ou alors on attend que l'auteur soit dcd pour faire des lectures publiques? Je ne comprend pas ton message. Ou c'est pour discrditer le contenu  partir de la forme? Je ne sais pas.

----------


## zecreator

Les franais sont tout de mme un peuple bipolaire. Lors des attentats de 2015-2016, les flics taient de vrais hros. Certains sont mmes devenus flics du jours au lendemain.

Et aujourd'hui, on les dteste, parce qu'ils se dfendent, et en ont marre de se prendre de la violence tous les week-ends depuis plus d'un an, et que forcment, a drape.

On compte le nombre de blesss/tus parmi les manifestants. Mais bizarrement, je vois rarement le nombres des blesss graves du cot de la Police dans les mdias. De toute faon, mme qu'on les donnerait, personne n'y croirait.

----------


## benjani13

> Les franais sont tout de mme un peuple bipolaire. Lors des attentats de 2015-2016, les flics taient de vrais hros. Certains sont mmes devenus flics du jours au lendemain.


Si quelqu'un me sauve la vie, et 4 ans aprs me tabasse tous les weekend il ne me semble pas dconnant de passer de l'admiration au dgout. Et dans tous les cas tu prend les gens plus cons qu'ils ne le sont, ils savent bien que ce ne sont pas les mme corps de police et de gendarmerie.




> Et aujourd'hui, on les dteste, parce qu'ils se dfendent, et en ont marre de se prendre de la violence tous les week-ends depuis plus d'un an, et que forcment, a drape.


Ah oui, regarde la vido que j'ai post, ils sont 10 surarms  se dfendre contre un gars align contre une vitre en t-shirt et les mains vides, bien sur. Tu m'exaspres.




> On compte le nombre de blesss/tus parmi les manifestants. Mais bizarrement, je vois rarement le nombres des blesss graves du cot de la Police dans les mdias. De toute faon, mme qu'on les donnerait, personne n'y croirait.


Intressante tournure de phrase. J'ai des arguments btons mais de toute faon vous les croirez pas donc je vous les donnes pas et je me drape dans mes certitudes. Chapeau bas.

----------


## zecreator

> Ah oui, regarde la vido que j'ai post, ils sont 10 surarms  se dfendre contre un gars align contre une vitre en t-shirt et les mains vides, bien sur. Tu m'exaspres.


C'est marrant, parce que quand on voit un flic se faire passer  tabac par 4 ou 5 manifestants, on trouve a normal. Aprs tout, c'est un professionnel, il est form pour a.

Quand je lis, et c'est assez souvent sur ce forum, qu'il faut se mfier des mdias et de ce qu'ils balancent, et que je vois que tout de mme, quand a nous arrangent, on veut bien les croire, a me pose question tout de mme.

Et personne ne se demande si les mdias n'orientent pas un peu leurs images. C'est tout de mme plus "vendeur" de montrer un manifestant se faire dglinguer par un tir abus, plutt que de montrer des manifestants tabasser un flic (et a arrive tous les week-ends aussi).

Vous choisissez un peu les images qui vous arrangent je trouve...

----------


## benjani13

> C'est marrant, parce que quand on voit un flic se faire passer  tabac par 4 ou 5 manifestants, on trouve a normal. Aprs tout, c'est un professionnel, il est form pour a.


Je n'ai jamais dit a. Contrairement  toi, car c'est ce que je comprend de tes messages, je ne pense pas que les violences envers les uns compensent ou justifient les violences envers les autres. Le soucis c'est que les un (les policiers) bnficie de la justice, et c'est bien normal, lorsqu'il sont violents, tandis que les autres, les manifestants, les victimes de violences policires en gnrales, ne bnficie pas de ce droit. Voil ou se situe le problme.




> Quand je lis, et c'est assez souvent sur ce forum, qu'il faut se mfier des mdias et de ce qu'ils balancent, et que je vois que tout de mme, quand a nous arrangent, on veut bien les croire, a me pose question tout de mme.


Qu'est-ce qu'il y a de dichotomique l dedans? Se mfier ne veut pas dire ne jamais croire.




> Et personne ne se demande si les mdias n'orientent pas un peu leurs images. C'est tout de mme plus "vendeur" de montrer un manifestant se faire dglinguer par un tir abus, plutt que de montrer des manifestants tabasser un flic (et a arrive tous les week-ends aussi).


Aucun mdia traditionnelle ne prend le sujet des violences policires au srieux, au contraire les images ont t retenus pendant des mois. Donc je me demande de quoi tu parles. Concernant les policiers tabasss par des manifestant j'attends tes vidos du coup vu qu'elles sont si nombreuses. J'attends les nombreuses vidos de policiers perdant un il, jattends les nombreuses vidos de policiers perdant une main. J'attends les milliers de tmoignages de policiers dont la libert a t entrav pendant 24 ou 48H dans des conditions insalubres sans aucun motif lgal. J'attends les tmoignages sur une policire qui aurait t tue par une grenade alors qu'elle tait  sa fentre. J'attends les tmoignages de policiers qui ne peuvent mme pas jouer un morceau de musique un samedi au coin d'une rue sans recevoir des grenades lacrymos et des coups de matraques. Vas y, j'attends. Mais tu as dit dans ton message prcdent que tu les donnerai pas par ce qu'on te croirait pas. Donc bon faut savoir...

----------


## xXxNeWgEnErAtIoN

> Bonjour
> Je t'invite  te pencher sur le fonctionnement du parlement et quelque chose appel "commission" et "amendement".


Et moi je t'invite  te pencher sur le principe de dmocratie et d'lection.

En marche a gagn la prsidentielle et les lgislatives donc ils font ceux qu'ils veulent. Vous tes juste jaloux avec vos ides du vieux monde.

Tu pourras voter l'upr et faire partie des 0.95% rveurs qui votent inutilement en 2022. 

En attendant les votes sont passs, et en 2022 il va re passer large, vos ides sont minoritaires, si on peut appeler a des ides,  mme en 6me ils dveloppent plus.

----------


## David_g

> Et moi je t'invite  te pencher sur le principe de dmocratie et d'lection.
> En marche a gagn la prsidentielle et les lgislatives donc ils font ceux qu'ils veulent. Vous tes juste jaloux avec vos ides du vieux monde.
> Tu pourras voter l'upr et faire partie des 0.95% rveurs qui votent inutilement en 2022. 
> En attendant les votes sont passs, et en 2022 il va re passer large, vos ides sont minoritaires, si on peut appeler a des ides,  mme en 6me ils dveloppent plus.


Mais non justement.
Ils font les propositions de lois qu'ils veulent et qui sont ou non vot. La dmocratie c'est pas un chque en blanc pour X annes tu sais.

Bref mis  part ceci, tu viens de dire : "En marche fait ce qu'il veut". Et bien dans ce cas, pourquoi ne pas avoir amliorer cette proposition de loi ? (tu sais, chacun des dputs LREM pouvait dposer des amendements pour l'amliorer. Sinon justement en dmocratie, personne ne vote inutilement. c'est le principe mme de la dmocratie. tu votes pour le candidat qui te sied.

PS : au passage, arrte de dire "vos ides". il y a ce sur ce forum des gens de toutes sensibilits politiques (y compris des LREM d'ailleurs).

----------


## DevTroglodyte

> Bref mis  part ceci, tu viens de dire : "En marche fait ce qu'il veut". Et bien dans ce cas, pourquoi ne pas avoir amliorer cette proposition de loi ? (tu sais, chacun des dputs LREM pouvait dposer des amendements pour l'amliorer.


Ha mais ils l'ont fait : ils ont propos de virer les 7 jours supplmentaires proposs (parce que "a ferait peser trop de poids aux entreprises"...) pour mettre  la place un don de rtt. Rvolution de ouf.

----------


## Ryu2000

Emmanuel Macron vire sur laile droite en vue de 2022



> Immigration, scurit, lutte contre le communautarisme *le prsident de la Rpublique est convaincu que la prsidentielle se jouera sur les sujets rgaliens.*


D'aprs moi c'est une trs mauvaise stratgie, c'est comme Sarkozy en 2007, sauf qu'ici l'ide c'est d'essayer de reproduire un Macron VS Marine.
Mais il y a un problme :
Vu dItalie.Marion Marchal, nouvelle grie des nationalistes europens
Si d'un coup Marion crer son parti, il n'y aura pas le blocage des Lepen et elle pourrait gagner contre Macron, si les mdias la soutiennent.

2022 c'est encore loin, tout peut arriver, on ne sait jamais, le PS pourrait ressuscit d'ici l  ::ptdr::  ou alors peut-tre que 2022 sera l'anne de Gnration.s  :8-):  ou peut-tre que Sgolne Royale va crer un parti qui sera populaire ^^.
Sgolne Royal cre une association politique
"Benot Hamon va se mettre en retrait" de Gnration.s, assure son bras droit
Qui sont les gens qui voteront LREM au premier tour de la prsidentielle de 2022 ( part des bourgeois) ?

============
Edit :
Des personnalits lancent une ptition pour un rfrendum sur le retrait de la rforme



> Jean-Luc Mlenchon, Nol Mamre, Corinne Masiero,.. Une centaine de personnalits ont lanc ce lundi une ptition rclamant un rfrendum sur le retrait de la rforme des retraites, pour rsoudre le problme dmocratique majeur quelle pose selon eux.


C'est cool les rfrendums, mais si a fini comme celui sur la privatisation de l'aroport de Paris...

Les pro UE comme Macron n'aiment pas la dmocratie et les rfrendums, la dmocratie a produit le Brexit...

----------


## zecreator

Voil,

Je poste cette vido dsolante. Juste pour dire que pendant que l'on se bat pour rcuprer des miettes, il y a des gens couts par "l'lite", les dcideurs de demain, qui vont nous faire beaucoup plus de mal. 

La vido, juste  vomir :



Pendant que l'on se bat pour notre porte-monnaie, ces gens liminent tranquillement les outils de mesures sociales. Comme la suppression de l'Observatoire de la Pauvret en France, qui avait pour principal rle de rappel  nos politiques combien la France souffre, quelles classes sociales et pourquoi.

Comme le dit ce conn**** sur cette vido, nous (les classes moyennes, pauvres et trs pauvres) serons les inutiles de demain, ceux qui empchent leur russite, qui dtestent leur bonheur. Ceux qui seront "substituables", grace au travail des nouveaux gouvernements, qui ont compris que le Monde, c'est pas un immense Secours Populaire.

Je suis persuad que ce genre de personne est capable de faire beaucoup plus de mal, sur le long terme, que toutes les rformes de Macron runies.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Comme le dit ce conn**** sur cette vido


Au moins il dit ce qui pense, c'est dj a.
Il parle beaucoup de a :
"Des dieux et des inutiles": il faut lutter contre l'apartheid intellectuel



> La vision du monde futur de Yuval Noah Harari dans Homo deus est un cauchemar politique, qu'il rsume de faon atroce : "Gods and useless". Des dieux tout-puissants, matres des intelligences artificielles, et des "inutiles" ne comprenant pas la nouvelle conomie du savoir et qui seraient bnficiaires du revenu universel jusqu' leur mort. Il faut, bien sr, tout faire pour empcher la cration d'une aristocratie de l'intelligence manipulant les inutiles de Harari.


C'est un isralien qui dit qu'il y a *les dieux et les inutiles*.

Le type de la vido est trs sympa avec les spectateurs, alors qu'il y a des lves qui sortiront de polytechnique et qui finiront quand mme mal.
C'est bizarre comme dlire de croire que ceux qui ont fait polytechnique ou HEC sont suprieur aux autres.

----------


## fredinkan

@zecreator:

C'est pas tonnant, c'est un patron et chanceux arriv au bon endroit au bon moment.
Il fait partie des gens qui veulent promouvoir au plus possible les filires scientifiques / technique pour justement augmenter la concurrence sur le domaine et ainsi rduire les prix.
Pour ce faire, il fait miroiter monts et merveilles.

Il a cependant raison sur 1 point. La plupart des emplois peu ou pas qualifis et rptitifs sont vous  disparaitre, certainement au profit de mtiers apportant une qualit ou du l'humanisme  un monde qui s'informatise.

a se voit en supermarch. Les mtiers de conseils  la clientle explosent (et sont relativement bien pays avec de belles perspectives), tandis que les mtiers de base du domaine (remplisseurs de rayons, caissiers) se rduisent.

----------


## zecreator

> C'est bizarre comme dlire de croire que ceux qui ont fait polytechnique ou HEC sont suprieur aux autres.


Pour avoir boss 10 ans pour PwC, qui ne prennent que le "Top du Top", qui ne croit qu'en l'Excellence et les Grandes Ecoles, je peux t'assurer que pour eux, une personne qui n'a pas dpass le BAC +3, c'est juste un morceau de viande inutile.

Il y a une putain de culture du "Moi" et du "Winner Attitude" dans ces coles, que a en devient flippant.

Je me souviens d'un jeune manager, devant moi pendant que je faisais la queue  la cantine, qui causait avec un de ses collgues. Mot pour mot :

"Moi, en business, il faut tre un vrai btard. Y a que le job qui compte, la famille, les amis, se sont des freins. J'aurais a  50 ans, avec une gamine de 20 ans. J'aurais les moyens LOL.".

Vridique.

J'ai vu des mecs bosser pendant des annes, coude--coude, main dans la main, et finir par se faire des gros coup de pu... juste pour une prime de 10 000.

Ceux ne sont plus des humains, ceux sont "d'excellents produits", comme dit le sketch de "Message  caractre informatif".

----------


## Ryu2000

> tandis que les mtiers de base du domaine (remplisseurs de rayons, caissiers) se rduisent.


Je n'ai pas encore vu a en me rendant dans des supermarchs, pour le moment ce ne sont pas des machines qui remplissent les rayons et il y a encore beaucoup d'oprateurs et d'opratrices de caisse.




> "Moi, en business, il faut tre un vrai btard. Y a que le job qui compte, la famille, les amis, se sont des freins. J'aurais a  50 ans, avec une gamine de 20 ans. J'aurais les moyens LOL.".


Au moins il est franc et il sait comment a fonctionne.
Pour russir il faut tre comme un psychopathe, les sentiments sont clairement un frein au succs.
Les 10 professions qui attirent les psychopathes



> 6. Journaliste
> 5. Chirurgien
> 4. Commercial
> 3. Prsentateur tl ou radio
> 2. Avocat
> 1. Chef dentreprise


Quand on est trs riche, on peut attirer des femmes trs belle et trs jeune, il existe des femmes qui sont attires par l'argent ou le pouvoir (Hollande se tapait des actrices pas trop mal, alors que ses blagues ne sont pas si drle).




> Ceux ne sont plus des humains, ceux sont "d'excellents produits", comme dit le sketch de "Message  caractre informatif".


 ::mouarf::  Nicolas et Bruno ont clairement t traumatis par le monde de l'entreprise  ::mouarf::

----------


## Invit

> Quand on est trs riche, on peut attirer des femmes trs belle et trs jeune, il existe des femmes qui sont attires par l'argent ou le pouvoir (Hollande se tapait des actrices pas trop mal, alors que ses blagues ne sont pas si drle).


D'accord, mais  quoi a sert ?  avoir un bel objet de collection pour aller avec ta super bagnole ? C'est une vraie question. Autant je comprends les gens attirs par la russite sociale, qui ont besoin de reconnaissance et d'une place  occuper, qui ont besoin de se sentir utiles, autant j'ai plus de mal  comprendre ceux comme dcrit zecreator qui s'intressent, si j'ai bien compris,  l'entassement de pognon, et, comme tu l'ajoutes,  l'entassement de femmes d'un soir, au mpris de leur position au sein de la socit. Je ne sais pas si c'est de la psychopathologie au sens amricano-dexter du terme, m'enfin a me semble tre difficilement justifiable d'un point de vue philosophique ou mme btement logique. O se trouve la logique du mec qui prvoit d'avoir une famille et des amis  50 ans "quand il aura les moyens" ? Les autres personnes (chmeurs, smicards, fonctionnaires et autres) ont dj les moyens d'avoir une famille et des amis. O est sa logique ? Ou juste a ne l'intresse pas et il ne veut pas le dire ? Quel est l'intrt de se taper plein d'actrices pas trop mal ?




> Pour russir il faut tre comme un psychopathe, les sentiments sont clairement un frein au succs.


Pourquoi tu appelles a russir ? Les autres ont chou ?

----------


## Ryu2000

> Quel est l'intrt de se taper plein d'actrices pas trop mal ?


J'en sais rien, je ne suis ni psychopathe, ni riche !
Coucher avec des jeunes femmes trs sexy, je comprend en quoi c'est intressant. (un peu comme avec l'histoire de Zahia et de l'quipe de foot, ou en beaucoup plus glauque : les pdophiles qui allaient sur l'le aux esclaves d'Epstein)
C'est naturel de vouloir coucher avec des jeunes femmes aux alentours de la vingtaine, c'est la qu'elles montrent le plus de signes de fertilit (lvres rouge  cause des hormones, etc).




> Pourquoi tu appelles a russir ?


Il faut tre dans l'tat d'esprit des personnages du film "American Psycho".
Le but c'est d'tre le numro 1, d'craser les autres, les psychopathes sont avantags par rapport aux autres.




====
Sinon c'est des questions philosophique du genre "qu'est-ce que la russite ?" ou "est-ce que la recherche de l'argent a du sens ?".
Les psychopathes s'en foutent du bonheur, des relations sociales, etc.

----------


## virginieh

> D'accord, mais  quoi a sert ?  avoir un bel objet de collection pour aller avec ta super bagnole ?


Exactement, ils ne vivent que dans le paraitre et l'ego et pour a il faut avoir toujours plus que son voisin. Leur femme (ou les conqutes avec lesquelles s'afficher) ne sont que des marqueurs de russite au mme titre que le yacht ou l'ile prive.
Leur seul but c'est a avoir plus que les autres tout le temps. Rcemment dans l'interview de Gohsn par Salam, il a dit entre autres qu'avec ses 12 millions par an il tait pas cher pay parce que le PDG de General Electric avait plus.
Ils ne voient que a dans leur vie, jamais ils se posent de question sur le sens de leur vie ou mme se demanderont ce qu'avoir plus a ce niveau leur rapporte rellement. Et oui, je considre aussi que ce sont des cas pathologiques.




> Pourquoi tu appelles a russir ? Les autres ont chou ?


 Dans leur tte oui. 

J'avais vu une tude dans le temps qui expliquait qu'en gros jusqu environ 5.000 euros par mois (environ), on gagnait vraiment en qualit de vie et en sant en augmentant ses revenus mais qu'ensuite a stagnait. le seul gain rel est un gain d'image et une comptition permanente avec les autres.

----------


## benjani13

> J'avais vu une tude dans le temps qui expliquait qu'en gros jusqu environ 5.000 euros par mois (environ), on gagnait vraiment en qualit de vie et en sant en augmentant ses revenus mais qu'ensuite a stagnait. le seul gain rel est un gain d'image et une comptition permanente avec les autres.


Je profite pour replacer une citation de Bernard Friot (qui dans son modle de rpartition du travail tabli un salaire maximum  5000 euros) : "Qu'est-ce qu'ont peut bien faire avec plus de 5000 euros par mois  part emmerder le monde?"  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Marco46

> Il a cependant raison sur 1 point. La plupart des emplois peu ou pas qualifis et rptitifs sont vous  disparaitre, certainement au profit de mtiers apportant une qualit ou du l'humanisme  un monde qui s'informatise.


Parce que l'automatisation augmente encore mais elle va baisser ds que la crise nergtique sera l (c'est une question d'anne, peut tre 10 ans grand max). On va passer d'une croissance de l'nergie disponible par personne  une baisse lente continue et inexorable, donc un retour aux travaux manuels et rptitifs avec un site de production au plus proche du site de consommation, toujours dans le mme but : conomiser l'nergie utilise.

----------


## zecreator

> Au moins il est franc et il sait comment a fonctionne.
> Pour russir il faut tre comme un psychopathe, les sentiments sont clairement un frein au succs.


Je ne sais pas si il s'agit de franchise ou d'inconscience. Mais ce type est aujourd'hui "associ" chez PwC, le premier des "Big Four", soit le plus haut grade que l'on puisse trouver dans cette boite. Il touche aujourdhui un salaire  6 chiffres, par an.

Faut-il vraiment rcompenser le dni de son prochain ? Est-ce ces gens que l'on doit encourager ?

Je sais que beaucoup d'entre-vous diront qu'il n'y a pas de mal  faire en sorte de gagner de l'argent. Mais avec cet esprit ?

----------


## fredinkan

> Je n'ai pas encore vu a en me rendant dans des supermarchs, pour le moment ce ne sont pas des machines qui remplissent les rayons et il y a encore beaucoup d'oprateurs et d'opratrices de caisse.


Peut-tre en france, mais en suisse a vient gentiment.
Ici la qualit et le conseil / service est encore trs apprci sans tre vu comme un cot. C'est certainement la grosse diffrence




> Parce que l'automatisation augmente encore mais elle va baisser ds que la crise nergtique sera l (c'est une question d'anne, peut tre 10 ans grand max). On va passer d'une croissance de l'nergie disponible par personne  une baisse lente continue et inexorable, donc un retour aux travaux manuels et rptitifs avec un site de production au plus proche du site de consommation, toujours dans le mme but : conomiser l'nergie utilise.


Oui on va aller vers une crise nergtique, mais je doute que ce soit les entreprises qui feront vraiment les premiers efforts.
A mon avis, et au vu de ce qui se passe actuellement les efforts seront fait en majorit par les privs.

Si je regarde ce qui se fait actuellement ici au niveau du solaire photovoltaque, de nombreux privs investissent dans des panneaux pour leurs maisons (gnralement en prenant des panneaux ayant une dure de vie de 20 ans (rentable d'un point de vue nergie grise  partir de 10).
Si tu regarde les entreprises, il n'y en a quasiment aucune qui souhaite faire le pas et tu te trouve avec des toits plats ou orients sud qui reste  blanc, sans rien. Simplement car les entreprises ont des visions  5 ans, pas  20.
Comme tu dis, la question de l'nergie sera se posera pour eux dans 10 ans, ils ne le verront que dans 5 ans et n'investiront qu' ce moment l, pas avant, sauf s'il y a un intrt conomique...

----------


## DevTroglodyte

> Je sais que beaucoup d'entre-vous diront qu'il n'y a pas de mal  faire en sorte de gagner de l'argent. Mais avec cet esprit ?


Tu parles de qui, l ? Parce que ce n'est pas vraiment la tendance globale, sur ce forum...

----------


## Marco46

> Faut-il vraiment rcompenser le dni de son prochain ? Est-ce ces gens que l'on doit encourager ?
> 
> [...] Mais avec cet esprit ?


Tt ou tard un startup sortira un logiciel ou une formation pour tablir des KPI standardises sur l'thique  ::aie:: 

Taux d'augmentation des actions thiques, process de bonheur, pourcentage de sourire, etc ... On y viendra  ::mrgreen:: 

Mais a ne sera jamais qu'un ersatz pour faire passer la pilule de LA THUNE.

----------


## Marco46

> Oui on va aller vers une crise nergtique, mais je doute que ce soit les entreprises qui feront vraiment les premiers efforts.


Quelles le veuille ou non elles vont le faire l'effort. Quand la prod de schistes US va commencer  baisser il va bien falloir se serrer la ceinture d'une manire ou d'une autre.




> Si je regarde ce qui se fait actuellement ici au niveau du solaire photovoltaque, de nombreux privs investissent dans des panneaux pour leurs maisons (gnralement en prenant des panneaux ayant une dure de vie de 20 ans (rentable d'un point de vue nergie grise  partir de 10).


Rentable d'un point de vue particulier peut tre (et encore a se discute) mais quand on compte sur l'ensemble tu niques la plante en faisant a parce que ton bilan carbone est ngatif sauf si tes panneaux solaires sont fabriqus pas trop loin et que tu vis au sud sud sud sud de la France. Sauf que c'est fabriqu en Chine. 




> Si tu regarde les entreprises, il n'y en a quasiment aucune qui souhaite faire le pas et tu te trouve avec des toits plats ou orients sud qui reste  blanc, sans rien.


1/ Que les entreprises souhaitent faire l'effort ou pas n'est pas le sujet. Elles vont devoir s'adapter ou elles vont crever.
2/ Les nergies dites renouvelables ne sont pas forcment la solution pertinente partout. En France c'est extrmement stupide de subventionner de telles solutions alors qu'on a du nuclaire, au Maroc c'est l'inverse.




> Simplement car les entreprises ont des visions  5 ans, pas  20.


Tout  fait, c'est  l'tat de graduellement leur imposer des contraintes permettant d'amortir le choc. C'est principalement l'tat et donc nos politiques qui ne font pas le travail. Aucune entreprise n'agira de manire significative d'elle-mme a serait du suicide.




> Comme tu dis, la question de l'nergie sera se posera pour eux dans 10 ans, ils ne le verront que dans 5 ans et n'investiront qu' ce moment l, pas avant, sauf s'il y a un intrt conomique...


J'ai dit n'importe quand entre maintenant et dans 10 ans. On ne sait pas trop quand le schiste US va dcliner.

----------


## virginieh

> Voil,
> 
> Je poste cette vido dsolante. Juste pour dire que pendant que l'on se bat pour rcuprer des miettes, il y a des gens couts par "l'lite", les dcideurs de demain, qui vont nous faire beaucoup plus de mal. 
> 
> La vido, juste  vomir :
> 
> 
> 
> Pendant que l'on se bat pour notre porte-monnaie, ces gens liminent tranquillement les outils de mesures sociales. Comme la suppression de l'Observatoire de la Pauvret en France, qui avait pour principal rle de rappel  nos politiques combien la France souffre, quelles classes sociales et pourquoi.
> ...


J'avais pas vu la video avant ce soir, et je l'ai pas comprise du tout comme toi.
Les termes dieux et inutiles sont pas de lui mais d'Harari dj et s'il y a du mpris dans les termes et beaucoup de brosse  reluire quand il s'adresse aux tudiants comme des "dieux".
Il expose surtout le constat que les pauvres et les classes moyennes subissent compltement les dveloppement technologique.
Souvent pour que les gens n'aient pas peur des progrs on leur dit que les nouvelles technologies vont crer beaucoup d'emplois dans le futur, sauf que bien avant a en aura dtruit bien plus, et que les personnes qui occupaient les emplois dtruits n'ont pas la formation pour profiter des nouvelles opportunit.
Lappauvrissement d'une large partie de la population est due en partie  a, ils sont remplaables (pas seulement par des machines mais aussi par la mondialisation qui mets les travailleurs du monde entier en concurrence, mais comme a n'est pas son propos il ne l'aborde pas du tout.)

Je trouve dommage que toi et celui qui a post la vido avez juste bondi aux termes de dieux et inutiles, qu'il rpte 50 fois et mme si je suis d'accord sur le fait que c'est gerbant d'employer ces termes.
Reste que sur le fond de son constat je suis d'accord, ceux qui aujourd'hui sont sous pays et/ou perdent leur emplois a cause de l'automatisation et l'IA aujourd'hui ne profiteront pas des nouveaux emplois demain.
Il ne voit comme seule possibilit pour cette population que le transhumanisme. C'est extrmement dprimant. 
Mais beaucoup moins que l'autre solution que les "dieux" pourraient bien envisager (si ce n'est dj fait) pour rgler le problme des "inutiles".

----------


## fredinkan

> Quelles le veuille ou non elles vont le faire l'effort. Quand la prod de schistes US va commencer  baisser il va bien falloir se serrer la ceinture d'une manire ou d'une autre.


Tout  fait et en primeur les travailleur vont en ptir, puis une partie des entreprises vont couler car elles ne vont pas russir / ne voudront pas faire le pas.
Au final on va y revenir : ce sera aux consommateurs / travailleurs de faire le plus d'efforts, car les entreprises ne voudront pas diminuer leurs marges voire leur augmentation continuelle de marges...




> Rentable d'un point de vue particulier peut tre (et encore a se discute) mais quand on compte sur l'ensemble tu niques la plante en faisant a parce que ton bilan carbone est ngatif sauf si tes panneaux solaires sont fabriqus pas trop loin et que tu vis au sud sud sud sud de la France. Sauf que c'est fabriqu en Chine.


Dans le cadre des panneaux les plus chers, toute la production et tout le transport sont pris en compte dans le calcul de l'nergie grise.
De plus, ces panneaux ont galement un bien meilleur rendement que ceux produits il y a 5  10 ans. Le souci reste, comme souvent, la filire du recyclage. Cependant avec de la volont tu y arrives. On parle d'objets qui sont de 92%  98% recyclables avec de la bonne volont.




> 1/ Que les entreprises souhaitent faire l'effort ou pas n'est pas le sujet. Elles vont devoir s'adapter ou elles vont crever.


C'est le sujet, car elles sont une grosse partie du problme. Tant que le marketing aura autant d'emprise sur les masses, tu ne pourras pas les faire changer. Si tu veux t'en assurer, regarde le branding allemand de coca-cola, regarde celui de 2020 et maintenant dis-toi que leur but reste de faire du fric... Faire croire qu'ils font des concessions est bien naf. Si tu veux les faire changer, il faut les obliger, sans que le cot ne soit renvoy sur le consommateur. Si tu veux tre juste, tu y ajoute des taxes sur le chiffre d'affaire (afin d'viter les montages financiers permettant de diminuer les bnfices), relatif  la production de pollution (toute, pas juste le CO2 !)





> 2/ Les nergies dites renouvelables ne sont pas forcment la solution pertinente partout. En France c'est extrmement stupide de subventionner de telles solutions alors qu'on a du nuclaire, au Maroc c'est l'inverse.


On est entirement d'accord. En soi le nuclaire n'est pas "si mauvais" si on avait moyen de retraiter les dchets ou d'autres possibilits de ractions. Mais pour ce faire il faut des fonds pour la recherche et il faut profiter des brevets qui sont dj disponible. Le problme c'est qu'ils sont gnralement trs vite rachets car c'est des solutions moins rentables pour les industries en place. Quand tu vois combien rapporte la filire de l'uranuim entre l'extraction et l'enrichissement...

Ensuite, effectivement de nombreux pays pourraient construire des CSP, mais il y a 1 manque de volont et le cot d'entretien est important si elle est pose dans un dsert.
C'est sur que tout avoir en "vert" lorsque ce n'est pas possible est un risque et pas forcment moins polluant




> Tout  fait, c'est  l'tat de graduellement leur imposer des contraintes permettant d'amortir le choc. C'est principalement l'tat et donc nos politiques qui ne font pas le travail. Aucune entreprise n'agira de manire significative d'elle-mme a serait du suicide.


Bien sur... Etat qui est gnralement copain comme cochon avec des industriels ou de riches entrepreneurs. Du coup, ils n'ont pas l'envie de le faire par peur de perdre certains de leurs avantages...




> J'ai dit n'importe quand entre maintenant et dans 10 ans. On ne sait pas trop quand le schiste US va dcliner.


Tout dpend de combien de temps va continuer le 'problme coronavirus'

----------


## tanaka59

Bonsoir

Encore une taxe  venir : https://www.capital.fr/economie-poli...ociaux-1361981 ?

Aprs la redevance TV , une redevance rseau sociaux ? 

J'ai mme vu pass une proposition de loi pour une redevance "radio" avec le passage envisag  la RNT soutenu par l'UE !

Du grand n'importe quoi ! Et boujour la vie priv ! 

Quid de l'utilisation de plusieurs comptes on passe plusieurs fois  la casserole ? 

Et ce mme gouvernement qui soutien ne plus vouloir taxer ! La taxe GAFAM ne suffit pas ?

 ::furax::  ::evil::  ::furieux::  ::evilred::

----------


## Invit

La mise en application semble impossible, ou du moins trs complique, parce qu'elle impliquerait la participation active de chaque propritaire des rseaux taxs (ou des FAI ?) et l'interdiction totale des VPN, Tor et autres. AMHA, c'est juste une ide en l'air qui finira aux oubliettes. Trop compliqu pour pas grand chose. En plus les gens risqueraient de se dtourner des rseaux sociaux et d'tre encore plus incontrlables. 
Quant  la redevance radio, normalement elle est dj intgre  la redevance TV, non ?

----------


## Ryu2000

> Encore une taxe  venir : https://www.capital.fr/economie-poli...ociaux-1361981 ?
> Aprs la redevance TV , une redevance rseau sociaux ?
> J'ai mme vu pass une proposition de loi pour une redevance "radio" avec le passage envisag  la RNT soutenu par l'UE !


Ce n'est qu'une ide a n'aboutira probablement pas.
C'est comme a :
Les Franais payent dj une taxe audiovisuelle sur les box Internet



> L'ide serait donc d'tendre la redevance au petit tiers des box n'offrant qu'un accs double play, soit un accs limit  l'Internet et au tlphone. Le gouvernement estime que ces box permettent pourtant de regarder la tlvision sur un PC, une tablette ou un smartphone, grce au Wi-Fi. Cela justifierait de les assujettir  la redevance. L encore, de trs nombreux foyers peuvent avoir une box pour l'accs Internet et une antenne rteau pour recevoir la tlvision. Ils payent donc dj la redevance. Au final, l'extension de la redevance aux box ne touche qu'une infime minorit de foyers. *Les seuls  avoir un accs Internet mais pas de tlviseur, sont les tudiants et les jeunes venant de s'installer*, conclut un spcialiste du secteur. Or, les tudiants sont en gnral exonrs de la redevance. Il ne reste donc que les jeunes salaris.


Heureusement toutes les ides de merde que peuvent avoir les dputs ne sont pas implmentes.




> Et ce mme gouvernement qui soutien ne plus vouloir taxer ! La taxe GAFAM ne suffit pas ?


Quoi ?!
LREM a cr et augment plus de taxes que les autres. Rappelez-vous que le mouvement des gilets jaunes a commenc  cause de l'augmentation de taxe de trop.

Parfois il y a un gros prtexte derrire, on augmente les taxes sur les carburants pour l'environnement, on augmente les taxes sur le tabac pour diminuer le nombre de cancer, on augmente les taxes sur les sodas pour lutter contre l'obsit, etc.
Baroin: La taxe sur les sodas tait un moyen de faire rentrer de largent trs vite et on lavait prsent comme lment de sant publique !

----------


## fredinkan

En plus les gens risqueraient de se dtourner des rseaux sociaux et d'tre encore plus incontrlables.[/QUOTE]

Je me pose des questions quand je lis a.
En quoi le fait que "des gens soient incontrlables" serait une mauvaise chose ?

Tu souhaite la fin des liberts individuelles et le contrle complet de l'tat sur le citoyen ?
La dmocratie c'est pourtant l'inverse...

----------


## Invit

> En quoi le fait que "des gens soient incontrlables" serait une mauvaise chose ?
> 
> Tu souhaite la fin des liberts individuelles et le contrle complet de l'tat sur le citoyen ?
> La dmocratie c'est pourtant l'inverse...


Je suis entirement d'accord avec a, je ne souhaite pas le contrle de l'tat sur le citoyen. Je me mettais simplement  la place dudit tat, qui, lui, aimerait bien  ::mrgreen:: 
Les rseaux sociaux centraliss sont un excellent outil pour eux. Ils ne vont probablement pas se tirer un balle dans le pied.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Je me mettais simplement  la place dudit tat, qui, lui, aimerait bien


Ouais les tats aimeraient bien avoir un peu plus de contrle sur les rseaux sociaux, parce qu'ils ont particip  llection de Trump, le vote du Brexit, la naissance du mouvement des gilets jaunes, etc.
Quand c'tait le roman "printemps arabe" alors l les rseaux sociaux c'tait vraiment tip top d'aprs les mdias et les politiciens, mais aprs le discours a chang.
Comment Internet a fait les  printemps arabes 

Avant les gens voyaient le monde  travers les yeux des mdias, maintenant les gens peuvent s'exprimer directement.
Mais bon a fait un moment que les algorithmes limitent le truc, selon les ides vhiculs il y a plus ou moins de visibilit.

----------


## fredoche

> Exactement, ils ne vivent que dans le paraitre et l'ego et pour a il faut avoir toujours plus que son voisin. Leur femme (ou les conqutes avec lesquelles s'afficher) ne sont que des marqueurs de russite au mme titre que le yacht ou l'ile prive.
> Leur seul but c'est a avoir plus que les autres tout le temps. Rcemment dans l'interview de Gohsn par Salam, il a dit entre autres qu'avec ses 12 millions par an il tait pas cher pay parce que le PDG de General Electric avait plus.
> Ils ne voient que a dans leur vie, jamais ils se posent de question sur le sens de leur vie ou mme se demanderont ce qu'avoir plus a ce niveau leur rapporte rellement. Et oui, je considre aussi que ce sont des cas pathologiques.
> 
>  Dans leur tte oui. 
> 
> J'avais vu une tude dans le temps qui expliquait qu'en gros jusqu environ 5.000 euros par mois (environ), on gagnait vraiment en qualit de vie et en sant en augmentant ses revenus mais qu'ensuite a stagnait. le seul gain rel est un gain d'image et une comptition permanente avec les autres.


Merci pour cette fine analyse sur quelques dimensions de ces personnages : O la quantit prime sur la qualit.

Visiblement il semblerait que ce soit typiquement *masculin* Un avis l-dessus Ryu  ::mrgreen::  ?

Quoique le pendant c'est la nana toute aussi superficielle qui promne son mle d'apparat  ::lol:: 

Ghosn est une honte internationale. Ce mec ne doute de rien. Lui qui pense mriter tant, est-ce qu'il a conscience de ce qu'il peut couter  ces entreprises (Nissan, Mitsubischi, Renault)  qui il doit tout. Il leur doit tout, ce n'est pas l'inverse. a a l'ai de rien, mais je suis  peu prs convaincu qu'ils serrent les fesses grave chez Renault depuis 1 an, de peur que  la suite de a tout coule, grace  l'image dsastreuse que peut porter ce mec. 

Je crois que c'est l encore typiquement franais, ce culte de l'lite qui les rend compltement barjo et dconnect.

Les grands patrons US semblent tre  mille lieues de a, et surtout ce sont des self-made men. Pas des bons petits produits du systme qu'on lve comme des grands vins ou des boeufs de Kob en leur disant chaque jour "tu es le meilleur"

----------


## Ryu2000

> Visiblement il semblerait que ce soit typiquement *masculin*


On peut trouver des femmes plus ou moins psychopathe, ultra puissante et en haut de la hirarchie.
Genre elle par exemple : Blythe Masters
Elle spculait sur les matires premires et a a produit des famines. Y'en a qui s'en foutent de causer des morts tant que a rapporte.
Wall Street : les bad girls nont plus la cote



> *Dans le monde impitoyable de la finance, les femmes aussi atteignent des sommets de cynisme*. Comme pour concurrencer les hommes dans cette zone  hauts risques, elles intriguent, dissimulent, jusqu faire vaciller lconomie mondiale. Si certaines se repentissent, dautres persistent. Portraits dexecutive women aux valeurs variables.


Elle a aussi particip  la manipulation du cours de l'or.

Ce n'est pas une question de sexe. Les femmes aussi peuvent tre dominatrice.
Hillary Clinton est galement un bon exemple.

----------


## xXxNeWgEnErAtIoN

> On peut trouver des femmes plus ou moins psychopathe, ultra puissante et en haut de la hirarchie.
> Genre elle par exemple : Blythe Masters
> Elle spculait sur les matires premires et a a produit des famines. Y'en a qui s'en foutent de causer des morts tant que a rapporte.
> Wall Street : les bad girls nont plus la cote
> 
> Elle a aussi particip  la manipulation du cours de l'or.
> 
> Ce n'est pas une question de sexe. Les femmes aussi peuvent tre dominatrice.
> Hillary Clinton est galement un bon exemple.


Mouais elle est dominatrice quand elle a pris son xanax sinon elle tremble comme une chiffe molle en direct  la tlvision.

----------


## Ryu2000

Hillary Clinton a eu des problmes de sant  un moment de la campagne, mais ce n'tait clairement pas son tat normal.
Elle joue un rle hyper important dans la politique depuis longtemps, elle est extrmement influente, elle ne perd pas ses moyens comme a.
Probablement que Bill lui avait refil la syphilis ou je ne sais quelle IST.
Mais c'est vrai qu' un moment elle n'tait pas en forme.

Est-ce que l elle stress :

----------


## benjani13

Rforme des retraites : des dputs LRM rclament des rponses sur le cot
https://www.lemonde.fr/politique/art...04_823448.html
https://www.lefigaro.fr/flash-eco/co...lippe-20200212

----------


## tanaka59

Bonjour, 




> On peut trouver des femmes plus ou moins psychopathe, ultra puissante et en haut de la hirarchie.
> Genre elle par exemple : Blythe Masters
> Elle spculait sur les matires premires et a a produit des famines. Y'en a qui s'en foutent de causer des morts tant que a rapporte.
> Wall Street : les bad girls nont plus la cote
> 
> Elle a aussi particip  la manipulation du cours de l'or.
> 
> Ce n'est pas une question de sexe. Les femmes aussi peuvent tre dominatrice.
> Hillary Clinton est galement un bon exemple.


Parfaitement et c'est la premire a reussir  faire allonger le billet ! Pire que Trump en terme de copinage avec les lobbies financiers ^^




> Rforme des retraites : des dputs LRM rclament des rponses sur le cot
> https://www.lemonde.fr/politique/art...04_823448.html
> https://www.lefigaro.fr/flash-eco/co...lippe-20200212


Bah oui evidement qu'on a encore rien vu v'nir ! 

Par avoir boss en scurit sociale, j'ai pu en voir des vertes et des pas mures ! 

Quelques exemples : en 2015 le rgime gnrale a repris le rgime des "mineurs CARMI" , la CPAM de l'Artois et de Moselle grent la chose. 

Mais a-t-on pens au reclassement des travailleurs des caisses de scurits sociales des rgimes spciaux ? ... En cumulant les quelques 42 rgimes il va valoir rpartir dans les CAF, CPAM, CARSAT, CNAM , caisses de retraites , URSSAF, services mdicaux , CNAV ... Et on parle de 100 000 personnes rien que pour les rgimes spciaux ! 

Dj que chaque dpartement  ces propres spcificits en terme de gestion des CPAM ... Ne parlons pas des dpartements comme le nord, le pas de calais , la seine maritime ou les DOM TOM ou la c'est mme carrment plusieurs CPAM pour un dpartement ! 

https://annuaire.action-sociale.org/...ance.html#nord
https://annuaire.action-sociale.org/...normandie.html

C'est dj un bordel et un mille feuille administratif ! On parle quand mme de l'avenir de 400  500 000 personnes en France qui travaillent pour la "scurit sociale" , de manire directe ou indirecte ... Mais bon cela n'a pas l'air de choquer grand monde ...  :8O:  C'est ahurissant !




> C'est comme a :
> Les Franais payent dj une taxe audiovisuelle sur les box Internet
> 
> Heureusement toutes les ides de merde que peuvent avoir les dputs ne sont pas implmentes.


Encore heureux oui ... mais des mauvaises ides de taxes de toutes part ! Pas un jour sans un nouveau projet de taxe !




> Quoi ?!
> LREM a cr et augment plus de taxes que les autres. Rappelez-vous que le mouvement des gilets jaunes a commenc  cause de l'augmentation de taxe de trop.


C'est de l'humour ... j'entends surtout par la que le gouvernement essaye d'enfumer en disant "non pas de nouvelle taxe" ... mais les collectivits sont tellement fauches qu'elles s'y mettent aussi !

Avec la fin de la taxe d'habitation, que vont faire les communes et intercommunalits ? Pour rcuprer de l'argent par exemple c'est demander de l'argent aux associations pour louer les quipements ! On est bien contant que le gamin va jouer au foot, basket, rugby ... que la gamine va  la piscine,  la danse , au club de peinture ... Mais aussi nos ains ! Les associations d'anciens combattants, pour les sniors, les amicales de quartiers ... "Tuer la France rurale" ... bah oui la France c'est aussi un pays d'associations qui font vivre des villes et villages ! 

On est bien contant que la vielle tata Michu qui habite un trou paum en pleine Creuse qu'on voit une fois par an aout, de faire 2/3 sorties par ans avec les vieux du villages ... Bah sans moyen les communes laisseront moisir les vieux de nos campagnes ... Voire plu d'activit pour vos mmes si vous habitez un village !




> Parfois il y a un gros prtexte derrire, on augmente les taxes sur les carburants pour l'environnement, on augmente les taxes sur le tabac pour diminuer le nombre de cancer, on augmente les taxes sur les sodas pour lutter contre l'obsit, etc.
> Baroin: La taxe sur les sodas tait un moyen de faire rentrer de largent trs vite et on lavait prsent comme lment de sant publique !


Pour vraiment avoir une vision de l'absurdit des propositions de taxes , un document pour se faire son propre avis : rap_fisc.pdf

---

edit en parlant de taxes ... on parle de taxer les DDI internes : https://lecafedugeek.fr/la-taxe-copi...oches-en-2020/ ! Donc une double taxations des smartphones ???  :8O:

----------


## bombseb

Le Brexit, c'est un trou de 84 milliards d'euros sur 7 ans  combler pour les Europens

Je propose qu'on augmente les taxes et les impts pour combler ce trou de 84 milliards d'Euros  ::aie::

----------


## bombseb

Sur le traitement mdiatique des grves contre la rforme des retraites.

Les mdias sont unanimes : Cette rforme est une grande avance (pour qui ?)

Retraites : violences mdiatiques en continu contre les grvistes  Par Pauline Perrenot

----------


## Ryu2000

> Je propose qu'on augmente les taxes et les impts pour combler ce trou de 84 milliards d'Euros


Un contributeur net se casse, mais en plus l'UE veut augmenter son budget, il y a des pays (les frugal five) qui ne souhaitent pas payer plus.
Berlin s'insurge contre le doublement de sa participation au budget de l'UE



> L'Allemagne a pris la tte d'un groupe de cinq pays* (les  frugal five , Allemagne, Autriche, Sude, Danemark et Pays-Bas) qui estiment tre flous par le futur budget europen* et notamment par la suppression des rabais. Ainsi, les Pays-Bas devrait voir sa contribution grimper de 50 % (de 5 milliards d'euros  7,5 milliards d'euros). A l'inverse, la France, qui ne bnficiait pas du systme des rabais, serait sujette  une hausse de sa contribution moins importante (de 7,5 milliards en 2020  un peu plus de 10 milliards en 2027).


La participation  l'UE va augmenter.  ::(: 




> Les mdias sont unanimes : Cette rforme est une grande avance (pour qui ?)


C'est pas mal pour les fonds de pension privs.

----------


## BenoitM

> Un contributeur net se casse, mais en plus l'UE veut augmenter son budget, il y a des pays (les frugal five) qui ne souhaitent pas payer plus.
> Berlin s'insurge contre le doublement de sa participation au budget de l'UE
> 
> La participation  l'UE va augmenter.


Tu sais l'argent ne disparat pas. Celle-ci est investie.
Sinon on peut diminuer l'argent donner aux agriculteurs?

----------


## Ryu2000

> Tu sais l'argent ne disparat pas. Celle-ci est investie.


Ma faon de voir les choses, qui est une ide en train de se rpandre au sein des nations membres de l'UE c'est : "en 2016 la France a donn 20,5 milliards deuros  lUE, laquelle lui en a restitu 11,3. *Cela donne une perte nette de 9,2 milliards deuros*" => l'appartenance  l'UE cote trop cher.
Participer  l'UE cote normment d'argent, on perd des milliards chaque anne  cause de l'UE.




> Sinon on peut diminuer l'argent donner aux agriculteurs?


La France paie pour ces subventions, si elle n'tait pas membre de l'UE elle pourrait donner encore plus d'argent aux agriculteurs. (vu qu'elle conomiserait au moins 9 milliards par an)
Il y aurait une solution pour les enlever : augmenter le prix de rachat des rcoltes de tout ce que les agriculteurs franais produisent, taxer tout ces produits  limportation pour qu'il soit plus cher que les produits franais. (comme c'est fait en Suisse)
Les consommateurs achteraient franais et les producteurs gagneraient dcemment leur vie.
Parce que l ils se font chier  bosser 12h/j pour au final gagner l'quivalent d'un RSA, dpendre de subvention a craint, les agriculteurs prfreraient vivre de leur travail, mais ils ne vendent pas leur rcolte assez cher...

Bref, jespre qu'on peut compter sur les autres pays contributeurs nets pour dtruire l'UE.
Si le sentiment anti union-europen continu de se dvelopper en Allemagne, a pourrait tre la fin de l'UE. Tant mieux car le bilan de l'UE est mauvais.
Aucun effort n'est fait, on pourrait commencer par dtruire l'euro par exemple, pour que chaque pays soit plus  l'aise.
C'est n'importe quoi de forcer la Grce  utiliser la mme monnaie que l'Allemagne.
C'est comme la mtaphore de la pointure, la Grce fait du 46, l'Allemagne fait du 36, l'euro a force tout le monde  porter du 36.

En France le sentiment pro UE est trs fort, ce qui est trs frustrant, mais heureusement il y a d'autres peuples qui peuvent dtruire l'UE mme si les franais ne le veulent pas.
Pour certains les gens qui mcontents de l'UE ne sont pas si rare que a :
Pour Macron, la France aurait "probablement" vot pour une sortie de l'UE en cas de vote sur le "Frexit"
Perso je ne vois jamais de critique de l'UE, donc je n'ai pas l'impression que la plupart des franais ont conscience du problme. Mais j'ai peut-tre que des gros pro UE autour de moi. Il faut dire que la propagande pro UE est forte.

----------


## tanaka59

Bonjour




> En France le sentiment pro UE est trs fort, ce qui est trs frustrant, mais heureusement il y a d'autres peuples qui peuvent dtruire l'UE mme si les franais ne le veulent pas.
> Pour certains les gens qui mcontents de l'UE ne sont pas si rare que a :
> Pour Macron, la France aurait "probablement" vot pour une sortie de l'UE en cas de vote sur le "Frexit"
> Perso je ne vois jamais de critique de l'UE, donc je n'ai pas l'impression que la plupart des franais ont conscience du problme. Mais j'ai peut-tre que des gros pro UE autour de moi. Il faut dire que la propagande pro UE est forte.


Pour ma part je suis frontalier de la Belgique . Je passe la frontire quasiment tous les jours ... remettre en cause le principe de frontire avec ce pays serait un hrsie sans nom ! La France est la Belgique c'est des partenariats dans de nombreux domaine ! La Wallonie son premier partenaire conomique c'est la France , pour la Flandres nous sommes les seconds. 

Puis bon question ouverture des frontires je vous invite  venir constater sur place ... qui pense remettre des douaniers sur la pas de chaque porte ? Des milliers de franais et belges ont le pas de leur porte sur une frontire ouverte. On ne va pas leur imposer un mur ou des contrles de je ne sais quoi ...

Mme chose avec les Pays Bas <> Belgique et avec le Luxembourg ...

Vouloir faire machine ferait bien plus de mal qu'autre chose ... 

La bureaucratie europenne est un gouffre certes. L'ouverture des frontires  quand mme eu certains avantages ! Les franais achtent Tabac , carburant et meubles en Belgique ... Les Belges viennent faire leur courses, passent leur vacances ...

----------


## Ryu2000

> Je passe la frontire quasiment tous les jours ... remettre en cause le principe de frontire avec ce pays serait un hrsie sans nom !


Non mais quand l'UE n'existera plus chaque vhicule qui passera la douane ne se fera pas contrler.
Entrer dans la Belgique, ce ne sera pas comme entrer aux USA quand on vient du Mexique...
Si tu travailles en Belgique et que tu vis en France, tu pourras prendre l'autocollant des frontaliers "*rien  dclarer*".
Mme sans UE, sans Schengen il n'y aurait pas de problme pour passer de la France  la Belgique, ou de la France  la Suisse, ou de la France  l'Italie, ou de la France  l'Espagne.
Traverser les frontires ce n'est qu'un dtail. On a pas besoin d'UE pour passer facilement dans un autre pays...

Si tu vas en Suisse pour acheter du chocolat ou en Belgique pour acheter des bires, les douaniers ne vont pas te faire chier.
Bref, a fait penser  Erasmus, il y a moyen de faire Erasmus sans UE et la plupart des gens n'en ont rien  foutre d'Erasmus, la majorit des lves ne partent pas faire leur tudes ailleurs, aprs c'est vrai que a doit tre cool de passer 1 an aux USA ou je ne sais pas o.

Vous pensez que sans UE on serait totalement isol ou quoi ?
L'UE cause 1 milliard de problmes et vous scotchez sur un dtail...

===
Des personnes pensent que seul les gens de la classe moyenne sont fch aprs Macron, mais :
En grve depuis six semaines, les avocats durcissent leur mouvement

----------


## Mat.M

> Si tu vas en Suisse pour acheter du chocolat ou en Belgique pour acheter des bires, les douaniers ne vont pas te faire chier.


et que dire
-des Churros en Espagne
- des lasagnes en Italie 
-et des herbes aromatiques  Amsterdam ?

----------


## Ryu2000

Vous avez du mal  comprendre l'ide, pourtant c'est simple... Mme sans Schengen les franais ne subiraient pas beaucoup de contrle  la douane.
Avant 2008 la Suisse n'tait pas dans l'espace Schengen et il y avait moyen de passer la frontire simplement.




> -et des herbes aromatiques  Amsterdam ?


Il y a aucune raison d'aller en chercher l-bas... 
En revanche il y a moyen d'aller chercher des fleurs de cannabis, galement appel "beuh" et l du coup c'est peut-tre plus facile avec Schengen que sans. Mais mme avec Schengen je ne tenterais pas. Parce que si les douaniers franais t'arrtent avec a quand t'es en France, tu risques gros. En France la loi ne rigole pas du tout avec le cannabis.

----------


## Mat.M

> En revanche il y a moyen d'aller chercher des fleurs de cannabis, galement appel "beuh" et l du coup c'est peut-tre plus facile avec Schengen que sans.


euuh j'aurais plus peur des cartels dess quartiers nord de la cite phocenne que des douaniers eux-mmes  ::aie::   ::aie:: 
Bon je sais a fait clich ce que j'cris mais tout de mme...

----------


## Ryu2000

> quartiers nord


Je ne comprend. Si des franais vont acheter du matos  Amsterdam et le ramne en France, en quoi a concerne les trafiquants Marseillais ?  moins d'en ramener des kg et de le vendre  Marseille.
Si tu ramnes 3g pour ta consommation personnelle, tu peux thoriquement avoir des problmes avec la justice franaise.

====
Macron parle d'cologie aujourd'hui :



> https://twitter.com/EmmanuelMacron/s...32495905198082
> Mer de Glace, 1910-2020. 
> Voil pour quoi nous nous battons.


Au Mont-Blanc, Macron n'chappe pas au procs en "greenwashing"

Hollande fait des blagues, alors que c'est un peu de sa faute si Macron est au pouvoir :
Hollande se paie Macron aprs sa sortie sur l'amateurisme des dputs LaRem



> "Quand vous allez demander  un artisan de venir chez vous, vaut mieux que ce soit un professionnel quun amateur. Sil vous dit : 'Je suis un amateur mais jen suis trs fier', *le risque est que votre chaudire ou votre tout--lgout ne fonctionnent pas terrible*."


Emmanuel Macron,  sa majorit : "Il faut tre fier d'tre des amateurs"



> Emmanuel Macron a runi les lus de son camp  l'Elyse mardi 11 fvrier, les assurant de son "soutien indfectible" face aux "violences" et aux "ressentiments" qu'ils "catalysent". "On ne peut pas se laisser enfoncer", "il faut tre fier d'tre des amateurs *quand on voit les rsultats qu'ont obtenus les soit-disant professionnels de la politique*", a ironis le prsident de la Rpublique devant quelque 300 dputs. Il leur a demand de "mener le combat contre les oppositions qui agitent cette menace et banalisent la violence".


Macron tient bien la ligne du dbut. Pendant la campagne de 2017, le projet c'tait officiellement de prendre des gens qui ne sont pas des vieux de la politique (parce que d'aprs LREM : "de gauche ou de droite les vieux politiciens sont tous pourris" en gros c'tait a l'idologie, c'est comme a qu'il a eu des votes au premier tour, il a promis qu'il ferait venir des gens qui ne sont pas dans la combine, pas dans les rseaux, donc des gens qui devraient moins vol et profiter des privilges des lus, au final a n'a pas fonctionn du tout, les amateurs ont trs vite rattrap les autres  ::(:  ::(:  ::(: )

----------


## MABROUKI

> au final a n'a pas fonctionn du tout, les amateurs ont trs vite rattrap les autres )


Le but des amateurs  et leur ambition suprme est ,rappelons-le, dgaler voire de surpasser les professionnels.
Un professionnel n'est en fait qu'un ancien dbutant ,un amateur & tout est bien qui finit bien.

----------


## Ryu2000

Ouais les dputs LREM ont vite rattrap le niveau gnral :
Emplois familiaux : des dputs LREM ont embauch les enfants de leurs collgues



> Pour contourner l'interdiction des emplois familiaux qui va entrer en vigueur, au moins deux lus du groupe majoritaire ont embauch des enfants d'autres dputs LREM. Une pratique lgale.


Aprs chez LREM il n'y a pas que des nouveaux, il y aussi pas mal de personnes qui viennent du PS ou de l'UMP.

----------


## Phiphi41

Salut,

Ils font exactement comme les autres et les prochains dputs s'il y a un nouveau parti feront exactement pareil.

Il faut juste interdire un lien familiale avec n'importe quel dput, c'est comme ceux qui impriment les sujets du bac, il ne faut pas qu'ils aient un enfant qui passe le bac.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Il faut juste interdire un lien familiale avec n'importe quel dput


Le problme c'est surtout que ce sont des emplois fictifs, souvent les assistants ne produisent rien du tout.
 la limite si une assistante travail rellement ce n'est pas grave si c'est la femme ou la fille d'un lu.

====
Macron - Le Pen, ce duel dont les Franais ne veulent pas en 2022



> La classe politique et les commentateurs semblent avoir dj valid le scnario. Cest prvu, crit, couru : Emmanuel Macron affrontera de nouveau Marine Le Pen en 2022, alors circulez ! Les protagonistes eux-mmes semblent se satisfaire de ce face--face entre  progressistes  et  patriotes  autoproclams.
> 
> Petit dtail : les Franais ne sont pas daccord... Un sondage Elabe pour BFMTV vient encore le confirmer, ce 12 fvrier. Selon cette tude, huit Franais sur dix rejettent ce duel annonc entre Macron et Le Pen pour la prochaine prsidentielle. *Mme sils sont 59%  penser quil se reproduira tout de mme...*
> 
> Il faut dire que le paysage a des allures de morne plaine. Daprs le mme sondage, 72% des Franais ne voient aucune personnalit politique qui leur conviendrait dans la perspective de 2022. Et les plus orphelins se trouvent du ct de la gauche. *Ainsi, 85% des lecteurs de Benot Hamon et, surtout, 74% de ceux de Jean-Luc Mlenchon en 2017 ne distinguent aucune personnalit qui leur conviendrait*. De quoi confirmer la crise de La France insoumise : aujourdhui, de nombreux lecteurs mlenchonistes paraissent disperss dans la nature.


Si a se trouve Yannick Jadot va tre le candidat d'europe cologie les verts, et il va se retrouver au second tour vu que l'cologie est un sujet trs  la mode en ce moment.
Peut-tre que Marion Marechal va crer son parti politique sur la ligne Zemmour, Finkielkraut.
Je n'aime pas les sondages, d'aprs moi ils manipulent l'opinion publique.

Marine est sur la ligne de Sarkozy en 2007 :
La prsidente du RN, Marine Le Pen veut radiquer  linscurit et la dlinquance   Rouen

----------


## Ryu2000

Une vido de Benjamin Grivaux en train de se masturber a fuit et il retir sa candidature  la mairie de Paris :
Benjamin Griveaux renonce  la Mairie de Paris aprs la diffusion de vidos intimes  caractre sexuel

----------


## Marco46

C'tait la bonne nouvelle de mon vendredi. Exit les projets dbilissimes de cet apparatchik LREM. Il n'a plus qu' retourner  l'Assemble Nationale pour bosser, il est dput c'est pour a qu'on le paie et  temps plein.

----------


## tanaka59

Bonjour, 




> Une vido de Benjamin Grivaux en train de se masturber a fuit et il retir sa candidature  la mairie de Paris :
> Benjamin Griveaux renonce  la Mairie de Paris aprs la diffusion de vidos intimes  caractre sexuel


Cela en devient risible ...  ::weird::   ::?:   ::koi::  Encore un photomontage ?

Cela rappelle un histoire qu'il y a eu aux USA. Une tudiante qui tait dans le milieu du X. Puis elle a fini par faire ... de la du droit et de la politique !

https://etudiant.lefigaro.fr/les-new...-pornhub-5154/
https://www.droit-inc.com/article130...ts-de-la-femme

TF1 a d'ailleurs pass un tlfilm il y a quelques temps sur ce thme en lien avec le droit des femmes .

----------


## Ryu2000

> Encore un photomontage ?


a doit probablement tre lui, apparemment ce sont 2 vidos de son sexe en rection qu'il a envoy  une copine.
On doit pouvoir voir des photos en version censur ici :
Edit : *** c'est sur le mur de "Rveillez-vous !" apparemment li au rassemblement national *** (finalement ce n'est peut-tre pas assez censur, je n'ai pas envie d'avoir de problme)

Griveaux et les municipales : ce que risque lauteur de ce "revenge porn"
Il parait que c'est li  un artiste russe (maintenant rfugi en France) hyper perch (j'en entendu un type dans les mdias dire qu'il tait fou).



===
C'est pour a qu'il ne faut envoyer de vido "sexy"  personne.
Des collgiennes font a et a fini parfois trs mal.

Bon ce n'est pas bien grave pour LREM, ce sont des choses qui arrivent. Les mdias devraient rapidement passer  autre chose.

====



> du droit et de la politique !


Vous savez aujourd'hui on change souvent de carrire.
Elle a fait du porno pour payer ses tudes, maintenant elle tudie le droit et la politique, c'est trs bien. C'est un exemple pour toutes les jeunes femmes  :+1:

----------


## benjani13

> Cela en devient risible ...    Encore un photomontage ?


Vous imaginez la tronche des grands financiers et autres influents qui nous ont mis Macron et sa clique au pouvoir? C'est probablement un des pires investissements de l'histoire : Un commissaire aux retraite oblig de dmissionn pour multiples conflits d'intert, d'une manire gnrale une assembl LREM qui est incapable de dfendre le texte et qui comprend rien  rien et russissant  se mettre la droite  dos, un candidat  la mairie de Paris qui envoie des photos de sa bite, un Benalla qui, au del de ses frasques,  provoquer la mise en pause de la rforme constitutionnelle (toujours pas reprise et heureusement), et j'en ai passe des dizaines d'autres cas, sans compter les mouvements sociaux sans prcdents... A chaque fois on est sauv par leur immense btise, c'est leur faiblesse et notre force.


Sinon je viens de tomber sur a : le ministre de la *Culture*  en VRP de la publicit cible  la tl: https://twitter.com/Sonia_Devillers/...05196556275713

...

----------


## Ryu2000

En parlant de Benalla :
Poutine a d bien rigoler: Benalla tacle Hollande sur lasile accord au Russe Pavlenski



> https://twitter.com/benallaoff/statu...99906441502721
> Hollande, sous qui le Russe Piotr Pavlenski -qui avait mis le feu  la Banque de France en 2017- sest vu accorder lasile politique en France, a confondu donner lasile et mettre  lasile, estime Benalla, ragissant  la vido X attribue  Benjamin Griveaux.


Son-Forget veut tre candidat  la prsidentielle, et invite Benalla et Hanouna  le rejoindre



> Et comme si cela ne suffisait pas, il a ajout qu'il invitait Alexandre Benalla - avec qui il est ami (il a mme demand en vain  ce qu'il devienne son assistant parlementaire) - et mme Cyril Hanouna lui-mme  le rejoindre : On va le faire avec Alexandre, on va le faire avec plein de monde, on le fera peut-tre avec toi Cyril galement !


L par contre je ne comprend rien  l'change entre Benalla et Isabelle Balkany :



> https://twitter.com/benallaoff/statu...45679661305856
> 
> Grain de riz dit "petit panda" et Abdul dit "gros lard" sont dans un avion ...
> @ibalkany
>  qu'est ce qu'il se passe ? Massage ou pas massage ?





> C'est probablement un des pires investissements de l'histoire


Le PS et l'UMP ne faisaient pas mieux...

----------


## tanaka59

Bonsoir, 




> Le PS et l'UMP ne faisaient pas mieux...


En France on vote toujours contre quelqu'un videment ... UMPS = LREM >> qui plus est le choix entre la peste et le cholra  ::aie::  ... Charge aux franais de "bien voter" ...  ::?:

----------


## benjani13

> Le PS et l'UMP ne faisaient pas mieux...





> En France on vote toujours contre quelqu'un videment ... UMPS = LREM >> qui plus est le choix entre la peste et le cholra


Non UMPS n'est pas gale  LREM. Cela a t trs bien expliqu par la vido ci aprs. L'analyse propose est que PS et UMP taient chacun compos d'un bloc bourgeois et d'un bloc modeste, forant ces partis  un minimum d'quilibre entre les deux (le stricte minimum pour ne pas perdre llectorat modeste, pas plus videmment). De fait LREM tant un regroupement des deux blocs bourgeois de droite et gauche, il n'y a plus aucune limite.



Ainsi que celle ci qui complmente la premire:

----------


## Ryu2000

> L'analyse propose est que PS et UMP taient chacun compos d'un bloc bourgeois et d'un bloc modeste]


Je ne pense pas que les gens modestes taient mieux reprsent sous l'UMP et le PS que sous LREM...




> (le stricte minimum pour ne pas perdre llectorat modeste, pas plus videmment)


Si il n'y a pas de gens modeste chez LREM, pourquoi le parti a gagn les lections en 2017 ?
Si il y a des gens modeste au PS, pourquoi il a fait un si petit score en 2017 ?

Pour tre lu il faut juste avoir les mdias et les sondages dans sa poche...
Avant on alternait entre PS et UMP, maintenant le PS est quasi mort et on ne sait pas ce que va devenir LREM, c'est difficile d'anticiper la prsidentielle de 2022, les mdias parlent d'une revanche LREM VS RN, mais je n'y crois pas trop.
Si a se trouve c'est bientt la fin de la cinquime rpublique, c'est trop le bordel dans tous les gros partis.
LFi se radicalise un petit peu il y a peut-tre de l'espoir  avoir de ce ct l, mais bof...
Moi j'attend de voir une alliance entre tous les partis un peu critique envers l'UE.

===
Pour Emmanuel Macron, la Russie va "continuer  essayer de dstabiliser" les dmocraties occidentales



> Une mise en garde face aux soupons d'ingrence de Moscou. Emmanuel Macron, a dclar, samedi 15 fvrier, que la Russie "allait continuer  essayer de dstabiliser" les dmocraties occidentales, *en s'ingrant dans leurs lections et en manipulant les rseaux sociaux*. "Je pense que la Russie continuera  essayer de dstabiliser, soit (via) des acteurs privs, soit directement des services, soit des 'proxis' (intermdiaires)", a-t-il dclar samedi, lors de la confrence sur la scurit de Munich (Allemagne).
> 
> La Russie "cherchera  avoir des stratgies de la sorte ou elle aura des acteurs" agissant pour son compte, a ajout le chef de l'Etat. Emmanuel Macron a not que ces manipulations n'taient pas le seul apanage de la Russie. "Des acteurs conservateurs de l'ultradroite amricaine ont t intrusifs dans des lections europennes", a-t-il point, *en rfrence  des soutiens du prsident Donald Trump*.


Je vois 2 choses qui ne vont pas :
En ce moment sur les rseaux sociaux c'est Benjamin Griveaux qui prend cher, parce que Piotr Pavlenski (un ennemi de Poutine) a fait fuit des vidos de pnis en rection.Macron tait soutenu par une puissance trangre en 2017 : Barack Obama soutient Macron pour de bon
C'est un peu trop facile d'utiliser Poutine et Trump comme bouc missaire systmatiquement.

----------


## benjani13

> Je ne pense pas que les gens modestes taient mieux reprsent sous l'UMP et le PS que sous LREM...


Je n'ai pas dit qu'ils taient bien reprsents, mais qu'ils taient reprsents  minima. Juste assez pour relcher un peu de pression et viter que la cocotte minute explose.




> Si il n'y a pas de gens modeste chez LREM, pourquoi le parti a gagn les lections en 2017 ?


Par ce qu'aujourd'hui il ne suffit plus que d'avoir entre 20-25% des votants pour passer au second tour face  un pouvantail et remporter toute la mise. Macron a eu 24% des bulletins exprims, rapport aux inscrits, cela reprsente plus que 18,19%. Avec 18,19% des voix des inscrits on peut se donner la lgitimit des urnes pour imposer son projet  toute la population. D'o l'ide de dcrochage du bloc bourgeois unifi dveloppe dans les deux vidos que j'ai post.

----------


## zecreator

> J'avais pas vu la video avant ce soir, et je l'ai pas comprise du tout comme toi.
> Les termes dieux et inutiles sont pas de lui mais d'Harari dj et s'il y a du mpris dans les termes et beaucoup de brosse  reluire quand il s'adresse aux tudiants comme des "dieux".
> Il expose surtout le constat que les pauvres et les classes moyennes subissent compltement les dveloppement technologique.
> Souvent pour que les gens n'aient pas peur des progrs on leur dit que les nouvelles technologies vont crer beaucoup d'emplois dans le futur, sauf que bien avant a en aura dtruit bien plus, et que les personnes qui occupaient les emplois dtruits n'ont pas la formation pour profiter des nouvelles opportunit.
> Lappauvrissement d'une large partie de la population est due en partie  a, ils sont remplaables (pas seulement par des machines mais aussi par la mondialisation qui mets les travailleurs du monde entier en concurrence, mais comme a n'est pas son propos il ne l'aborde pas du tout.)
> 
> Je trouve dommage que toi et celui qui a post la vido avez juste bondi aux termes de dieux et inutiles, qu'il rpte 50 fois et mme si je suis d'accord sur le fait que c'est gerbant d'employer ces termes.
> Reste que sur le fond de son constat je suis d'accord, ceux qui aujourd'hui sont sous pays et/ou perdent leur emplois a cause de l'automatisation et l'IA aujourd'hui ne profiteront pas des nouveaux emplois demain.
> Il ne voit comme seule possibilit pour cette population que le transhumanisme. C'est extrmement dprimant. 
> Mais beaucoup moins que l'autre solution que les "dieux" pourraient bien envisager (si ce n'est dj fait) pour rgler le problme des "inutiles".


Ha Ha Ha, les mecs. Comme je l'ai dit, vous voyez le Mal et le Bien l o cela vous arrange. Vous m'tonnerez toujours dans vos grands principes de vie, et dans la manire dont vous pensez que le Monde doit fonctionner. En fait comme la majorit des gens, vous voulez le beurre et l'argent du beurre, sans vous faire chier dans la vie.

Zro crdibilit.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Par ce qu'aujourd'hui il ne suffit plus que d'avoir entre 20-25% des votants pour passer au second tour face  un pouvantail


Merde  ::(:  Jesprais que vous n'utiliseriez pas cet argument...
Effectivement il ne faut pas beaucoup dlecteurs pour arriver au second tour, en 2017 c'tait trs serr entre RN, LR, LREM et LFI.

Pour moi LREM c'est l'UMPS en version lgrement plus dynamique. Ce que fait LREM c'est ce qu'aurait fait le PS ou l'UMP si ils avaient t au pouvoir, LREM le fait peut-tre un peu plus agressivement, mais a reste dans la continuit de l'UMPS.




> Je n'ai pas dit qu'ils taient bien reprsents, mais qu'ils taient reprsents  minima.


Je n'avais pas bien senti la nuance.
En tout cas moi a me drange qu'on dise que l'UMP et le PS sont "moins pire" que LREM.
En tant plus violent, Macron prcipite l'effondrement de la 5eme rpublique, donc au final c'est peut-tre pas si mal, on va peut-tre gagner du temps.

----------


## Marco46

Sans dconner ELLE A PAS AUTRE CHOSE A FOUTRE CELLE-LA ?

C'est insupportable !!

----------


## benjani13

> Pour moi LREM c'est l'UMPS en version lgrement plus dynamique. Ce que fait LREM c'est ce qu'aurait fait le PS ou l'UMP si ils avaient t au pouvoir, LREM le fait peut-tre un peu plus agressivement, mais a reste dans la continuit de l'UMPS.


Tout  fait et c'est en cela que je disais que LREM != UMPS, et la vido que j'ai post ne dit pas plus que cela, en tentant de trouver une explication (la fusion des blocs bourgeois) sur cette acclration.




> En tant plus violent, Macron prcipite l'effondrement de la 5eme rpublique, donc au final c'est peut-tre pas si mal, on va peut-tre gagner du temps.


+1




> Sans dconner ELLE A PAS AUTRE CHOSE A FOUTRE CELLE-LA ?
> 
> C'est insupportable !!


Mais WTF! Comme tu le dis c'est absolument insupportable!

----------


## virginieh

En mme temps ils ont pas le choix, LREM a besoin d'avoir quelqu'un a Paris et que ce quelqu'un russisse a faire un rsultat pas trop minable, donc il leur faut un "nom" et des noms ils en ont pas tant que a.





> Ha Ha Ha, les mecs. Comme je l'ai dit, vous voyez le Mal et le Bien l o cela vous arrange. Vous m'tonnerez toujours dans vos grands principes de vie, et dans la manire dont vous pensez que le Monde doit fonctionner. En fait comme la majorit des gens, vous voulez le beurre et l'argent du beurre, sans vous faire chier dans la vie.
> 
> Zro crdibilit.


???? Je vois pas le rapport entre ton message et le mien que tu as cit.

----------


## Mat.M

> ELLE A PAS AUTRE CHOSE A FOUTRE CELLE-LA


c'est certain que dans une ide de stratgie politique c'est beaucoup moins risqu de se prsenter  des municipales que de continuer  tenir un poste de ministre de la Sant qui lui est un poste trs risqu politiquement parlant.
Etre ministre c'est tre sur un sige jectable , on risque de sauter au moindre remaniement ou bien  la prochaine prsidentielle..

Combien d'hommes et de femmes politiques faisant partie de gouvernements prcdents ont t "grills" ? Qui se souvient encore de Bernard Cazeneuve, de Jean-Marc Ayrault de Brice Hortefeux et de biens d'autres encore ? Ils ont totalement disparu des radards de la vie politique.

Quant  mon oncle Benjamin, rebelote c'est un classique de la politique franaise, on nous ressort des casseroles juste avant des lections  ::roll::   ::roll::

----------


## Ryu2000

> Sans dconner


Il faut bien qu'LREM propose un candidat  ::P: . Il ne devrait pas y avoir beaucoup d'lus LREM lors des lctions lgislatives, Paris est une des rares villes qui pourrait lire un maire LREM, les bobos macroniens sont concentr l-bas.
Est-ce qu'il y a un problme particulier avec Agns Buzyn ?
Elle prend un risque, l elle a un boulot tranquille de ministre de la sant, elle va dmissionner, pour essayer de se faire lire. Si elle perd elle va peut-tre devoir quitter la politique et retrouver un vrai job.  ::P: 
Jespre qu'elle ne trompe pas son mari, comme Benjamin Griveaux trompait sa femme, parce que a pourrait mal finir pour elle ^^




> Tout  fait


Cool  :8-): 
Tant qu'on admet que PS/UMP/LREM/RN c'est de la merde, je suis satisfait.
Le RN n'a jamais pris le pouvoir et il n'a jamais d'lu mais quand il devrait, mais c'est l'pouvantail qui fait voter PS/UMP/LREM, donc il n'est pas mieux qu'eux.
Si il n'y avait pas le RN, il n'y aurait pas d'histoire de vote "utile" et il n'y aurait pas d'alliance PS/UMP/LREM au second tour de certaines lctions.
Lors des lgislatives le RN peut faire un gros score, mais a ne change rien.

On va dire qu'LREM c'est l'UMPS sous strode.




> Etre ministre c'est tre sur un sige jectable , on risque de sauter au moindre remaniement ou bien  la prochaine prsidentielle..


Non mais c'est bon elle a fait son job, le ministre de la sant c'est celui qui fait l'intermdiaire entre le pouvoir politique et les lobbys pharmaceutique.
a ne sert  rien de rester des annes.




> Qui se souvient encore de Bernard Cazeneuve, de Jean-Marc Ayrault de Brice Hortefeux et de biens d'autres encore ? Ils ont totalement disparu des radards de la vie politique.


Je ne vois pas le problme...
La politique a ne doit pas tre une carrire, c'est une activit que tu peux faire pendant un moment mais il faut en sortir.




> on nous ressort des casseroles juste avant des lections


C'tait une mauvaise ide d'envoyer des vids de son sexe en rection  la compagne de Piotr Pavlenski  ::ptdr:: 

Les mdias s'en prennent  Juan Branco (je ne l'aime pas non plus) :
Derrire la chute de Benjamin Griveaux, un trio sans foi ni loi

Quand t'es un personnage public des choses intimes peuvent sortir, il faut essayer d'tre irrprochable :
50% des Franais choqus par la diffusion de vidos intimes de Benjamin Griveaux, 35% indiffrents

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Une vido de Benjamin Grivaux en train de se masturber a fuit et il retir sa candidature  la mairie de Paris :
> Benjamin Griveaux renonce  la Mairie de Paris aprs la diffusion de vidos intimes  caractre sexuel


Au del de tout le mpris que m'inspire ce type (je parle de Grivaux), y a un truc qui me choque dans cette histoire.

Que LREM soit vent debout pour dfendre son "champion", on peut le comprendre (et encore).
Mais que de Marine Le Pen  Jean-Luc Mlenchon, les personnalits politiques crient au scandale sur la violation de la vie prive, a me trou le c** !

Ce type est indfendable ! Non ? Dj, le mec trompe sa femme ! C'est quand mme moralement douteux. Ensuite il est assez con pour faire des photos de sa b*** (dj, rien que a faut tre un peu bizarre) et il les envoie  sa matresse !  :8O:  
Et, ce type serait une victime ? Ben, c'est surtout un gros naze pervers ! 
Elle en dit quoi la pourfendeuse des mchants hommes, M. Chiappa, elle dfend un type qui trompe sa femme et est assez macho pour prendre sa b*** en photo et l'envoyer  sa matresse ?  ::aie:: 

J'ai vraiment du mal avec ce monde l !

----------


## Ryu2000

> Mais que de Marine Le Pen  Jean-Luc Mlenchon, les personnalits politiques crient au scandale sur la violation de la vie prive, a me trou le c** !


Peut-tre que Mlenchon n'aimerait pas que tous les mdias disent que a lui arrive de coucher avec Sophia Chikirou.
Dans l'histoire on a vu plein de politicien tre infidle et a n'a pas produit de scandale, le surnom de Chirac tait "5 minutes douche comprise" il couchait avec des petites jeunes mais il leur faisait mal l'amour, c'tait humiliant pour elles.
Affaire Griveaux: Mlenchon condamne et qualifie "d'infmes" les mthodes du russe Piotr Pavlenski




> Ensuite il est assez con pour faire des photos de sa b*** (dj, rien que a faut tre un peu bizarre) et il les envoie  sa matresse !


Vous tes prude.
C'tait un dialogue, la fille le chauffait aussi, elle lui envoyait des vidos de ses seins et probablement plus. La fille lui disait peut-tre des trucs du genre "j'ai hte de masseoir sur ton visage" et du coup Griveaux tait surexcit... Pour faire plaisir  sa partenaire il lui envoyait une vido "sexy".




> Et, ce type serait une victime ? Ben, c'est surtout un gros naze pervers !


Ok tromper sa femme a craint, mais on retrouve a souvent chez les politiciens, ce n'est pas le premier  tre infidle.
Aprs c'est du sexting traditionnel, aujourd'hui ce n'est pas rare que des partenaires sexuels s'changent des photos et des vidos.  (peut-tre que la prochaine fois des vidos d'Aurore Berg ou de Marlne Schiappa en train de se masturber vont fuiter, qui sait ?)

===
Encore une fois dans les collges il y a des filles qui font des vidos sexy pour leur petit-copain, ces vidos finissent parfois par fuiter et l c'est le drame.
Le revenge-porn c'est mal.

----------


## benjani13

> Au del de tout le mpris que m'inspire ce type (je parle de Grivaux), y a un truc qui me choque dans cette histoire.
> 
> Que LREM soit vent debout pour dfendre son "champion", on peut le comprendre (et encore).
> Mais que de Marine Le Pen  Jean-Luc Mlenchon, les personnalits politiques crient au scandale sur la violation de la vie prive, a me trou le c** !


Le seul tweet de Mlenchon que j'ai vu pass appelait la FI  ne pas profiter et rebondir sur une attaque aussi basse contre Grivaux, et je trouve cela plutt honnte.

Effectivement en revanche le reste de la sphre politico-ditorialiste a pass le weekend  crier haut et fort qu'il faut tenir en laisse les rseaux sociaux et interdire l'anonymat sous peine de fortes amandes, alors que:
La vido a t post sur un site web "classique"Le propritaire du dit site web est connueTous les protagonistes de cette affaire de la publication  la premire diffusion sur les rseaux sociaux sont connus

C'est magnifique une telle btise non?




> Ce type est indfendable ! Non ? Dj, le mec trompe sa femme ! C'est quand mme moralement douteux. Ensuite il est assez con pour faire des photos de sa b*** (dj, rien que a faut tre un peu bizarre) et il les envoie  sa matresse !  
> Et, ce type serait une victime ? Ben, c'est surtout un gros naze pervers !


Perso ce qui mintresse de savoir (car franchement Griveaux qui montre sa teub j'en ai vraiment rien  carrer), c'est si il s'agit de revenge porn (une ex matresse qui partage les photos) ou de tentative de kompromat (o c'tait le plan depuis le dbut de lui soutirer des photos sales). Ce serait juste pour valuer le niveau dimbcillit de Griveaux.




> Elle en dit quoi la pourfendeuse des mchants hommes, M. Chiappa, elle dfend un type qui trompe sa femme et est assez macho pour prendre sa b*** en photo et l'envoyer  sa matresse ? 
> 
> J'ai vraiment du mal avec ce monde l !


Est-ce que je dois te rappeler qu'avant d'tre ministre, Mme Chiappa crivait des bouquins de cul?  ::aie::

----------


## David_g

> Au del de tout le mpris que m'inspire ce type (je parle de Grivaux), y a un truc qui me choque dans cette histoire.
> 
> Que LREM soit vent debout pour dfendre son "champion", on peut le comprendre (et encore).
> Mais que de Marine Le Pen  Jean-Luc Mlenchon, les personnalits politiques crient au scandale sur la violation de la vie prive, a me trou le c** !
> 
> Ce type est indfendable ! Non ? Dj, le mec trompe sa femme ! C'est quand mme moralement douteux. Ensuite il est assez con pour faire des photos de sa b*** (dj, rien que a faut tre un peu bizarre) et il les envoie  sa matresse !  
> Et, ce type serait une victime ? Ben, c'est surtout un gros naze pervers ! 
> Elle en dit quoi la pourfendeuse des mchants hommes, M. Chiappa, elle dfend un type qui trompe sa femme et est assez macho pour prendre sa b*** en photo et l'envoyer  sa matresse ? 
> 
> J'ai vraiment du mal avec ce monde l !


a me choque ton post.
Qu'on le juge du point de vue de la morale : pourquoi pas c'est ton droit. (encore qu'il faudrait se poser des questions quand tu vois le nombre de nana qui te diront avoir dj reu ce genre de photo et pas de leur petit ami/mari/mec).

Par contre, cela n'excuse en rien le fait qu'effectivement il a le droit  une vie priv comme tout le monde. 

Aprs je trouve qu'il a pas de "chance" niveau statistique : sa nana se trouve tre la nana d'un activiste russe copain de Branco. c'est vraiment pas de bol quand mme. Et de voir des **** tel  que Son-frget ou Laurent Alexandre en profiter (avec leur : oui j'ai mis le lien mais c'tait pour le dfendre !!) me fait vomir. 


PS : si on m'avait dit, il y a deux mois que je me retrouverais  dfendre Griveaux, je crois que je me serais touff.

----------


## Ryu2000

> C'est magnifique une telle btise non?


Ceux qui croient  l'argument de LREM sont bte, mais la stratgie de LREM ne l'est pas forcment, le parti essaie de tirer quelque chose de positif d'un vnement ngatif. (les politiciens veulent contrler les rseaux sociaux et LREM a perdu un gars)
Que ce soit l'UMP, le PS, ou LREM, ils veulent tous censurer les rseaux sociaux.

Retrait de Benjamin Griveaux : Le dbat sur la fin de lanonymat sur les rseaux sociaux relanc par le #GriveauxGate



> Le prsident du Snat, Grard Larcher (Les Rpublicains), a t lun des premiers  appeler  une  rgulation  des rseaux sociaux.  Il est grand temps de rguler les torrents de boue qui se dversent sur les rseaux sociaux. La libert dexpression doit sarrter aux frontires de la vie prive que chaque citoyen est en droit dexiger , a-t-il tweet.





> Ce serait juste pour valuer le niveau dimbcillit de Griveaux.


Je viens d'aller regarder qui tait la compagne de Piotr Pavlenski et elle est trs sexy (c'est subjectif, mais quand mme).
Affaire Griveaux : qui est Alexandra De Taddeo, la compagne de Piotr Pavlenski ?
Si le coup tait prvu depuis le dbut c'tat difficile de ne pas tomber dans le pige. Benjamin Griveaux  42 ans, Alexandra a 29 ans, si elle vient le chauffer c'est "normal" qu'il finisse par craquer. (si le gars est dj infidle  la base)




> Est-ce que je dois te rappeler qu'avant d'tre ministre, Mme Chiappa crivait des bouquins de cul?


Peut-tre pendant :
Marlne Schiappa - Ouvrages - Sous le pseudonyme Marie Minell



> Osez russir votre divorce (La Musardine, 2012)Osez les sexfriends (La Musardine, 2013)Sexe, mensonge et banlieues chaudes (La Musardine, 2014)Les Filles bien n'avalent pas (La Musardine, 2014)150 endroits o avoir fait l'amour au moins une fois (First, 2014)Comment transformer votre mec en Brad Pitt en 30 jours (La Musardine, 2015)Osez la premire fois (La Musardine, 2015)*Osez l'orgasme fminin (La Musardine, 2019)*


C'est normal pour un politicien infidle de craquer pour une petite jeune. Au moins il n'tait pas en train de violer un bb.
Normalement dans les cercles de pouvoir c'est "la coke et les putes", l apparemment ce n'tait pas une travailleuse du sexe, par contre au niveau de la cocane on ne sait pas o se situe Griveaux.
Donc c'est quasiment la chose la moins grave qu'on puisse reprocher  un politicien  ::P:  :8-):  (le niveau est bas)

----------


## halaster08

> Que LREM soit vent debout pour dfendre son "champion", on peut le comprendre (et encore).
> Mais que de Marine Le Pen  Jean-Luc Mlenchon, les personnalits politiques crient au scandale sur la violation de la vie prive, a me trou le c** !


Perso je trouve normal qu'on attaque pas sur la vie prive, qu'on l'attaque sur son projet ou ses magouilles OK, mais la vie prive c'est non.
Par contre vu tout ce qu'on a pu lire sur lui, notamment comment il a insult ses adversaire pendant l'investiture, j'ai un peu envie de dire que c'est le karma et que c'est bien fait pour sa gueule.

----------


## benjani13

> a me choque ton post.
> Qu'on le juge du point de vue de la morale : pourquoi pas c'est ton droit.
> 
> Par contre, cela n'excuse en rien le fait qu'effectivement il a le droit  une vie priv comme tout le monde.


Je suis en soit bien d'accord avec toi. Il a le droit  sa vie prive, et on doit s'en foutre. Personne, mme un idiot comme Griveaux, ne mrite d'tre expos comme cela. Il peut bien faire ce qu'il veut, et la morale n'a rien  faire l dedans, tant que c'est consenti. Et l est la limite de la situation, car tromper sa femme ne tombe pas vraiment dans la case consentement. C'est blesser et ,dans le cas o a se sait, humilier un tre proche. Et l la morale revient. C'est accepter sans remord de "tromper" (au del de la tromperie sexuelle) quelqu'un. Une personne qui fait cela doit nous faire douter de ces capacits  diriger humainement.




> Aprs je trouve qu'il a pas de "chance" niveau statistique : sa nana se trouve tre la nana d'un activiste russe copain de Branco. c'est vraiment pas de bol quand mme. Et de voir des **** tel  que Son-frget ou Laurent Alexandre en profiter (avec leur : oui j'ai mis le lien mais c'tait pour le dfendre !!) me fait vomir.


D'o ma question du kompromat.

----------


## Invit

Je suis plutt d'accord avec David_g personnellement (bien que mes copains se soient copieusement moqus de moi ce week-end parce que je tenais en gros le mme discours  ::lol:: )




> C'est blesser et ,dans le cas o a se sait, humilier un tre proche.


C'est vrai, mais a nous arrive  tous de blesser un tre proche, malheureusement. En gnral, on se dpatouille (ou pas) avec le proche en question. Je ne lui jetterais pas la pierre personnellement, a regarde le mnage, pas les lecteurs.
Aprs, c'est vrai aussi qu'en tant un personnage public, il a pris le risque d'humilier publiquement sa femme, donc il est un peu plus coupable que le quidam moyen. Je pense qu'on peut s'accorder sur le fait qu'il avait tout  fait le droit d'avoir des relations consenties en-dehors de son couple (puisque ce n'est pas interdit par la loi), mais qu'il aurait pu viter de faire de la politique, o il n'aurait pas manqu  grand monde  ::mouarf::

----------


## Ryu2000

Cette histoire de vidos voles a rappelle un peu le fappenning, il faut faire attention quand tu te prends en photo nu, surtout quand t'es un personnage public (ou une collgienne).




> il a pris le risque d'humilier publiquement sa femme


Si a se trouve c'est un couple ouvert et c'est elle qui l'a pouss  se taper d'autres femmes, parce que a faisait longtemps qu'elle couchait avec diffrents jeunes hommes, on ne sait pas.  ::?:  ::?:  ::?: 
Le gars a rage quitt la politique extrmement rapidement, comme si on l'avait menac de balancer 10 fois pire  propos de lui.
On doit bien pouvoir trouver des ministres qui ont fait pire et qui sont rest en place.

===
En tout cas plein de gens sont content qu'il se casse, car il avait dit a :
Le mpris sidrant de Griveaux pour les gars qui fument des clopes et roulent au diesel



> En dclarant rcemment que  *Wauquiez, c'est le candidat des gars qui fument des clopes et qui roulent au diesel*, Benjamin Griveaux commet selon David Desgouilles une double erreur : son analyse n'est pas seulement errone, elle est aussi insultante pour de nombreux Franais.


J'ai envie de lui dire "Va bien te faire foutre, petit con !".
C'est honteux de mpriser les franais comme a.
Bayrou exprime sa honte aprs des propos de Griveaux sur le diesel et le tabac

----------


## tanaka59

Bonjour, 




> Peut-tre que Mlenchon n'aimerait pas que tous les mdias disent que a lui arrive de coucher avec Sophia Chikirou.
> Dans l'histoire on a vu plein de politicien tre infidle et a n'a pas produit de scandale, le surnom de Chirac tait "5 minutes douche comprise" il couchait avec des petites jeunes mais il leur faisait mal l'amour, c'tait humiliant pour elles.
> Affaire Griveaux: Mlenchon condamne et qualifie "d'infmes" les mthodes du russe Piotr Pavlenski
> 
> Vous tes prude.
> C'tait un dialogue, la fille le chauffait aussi, elle lui envoyait des vidos de ses seins et probablement plus. La fille lui disait peut-tre des trucs du genre "j'ai hte de masseoir sur ton visage" et du coup Griveaux tait surexcit... Pour faire plaisir  sa partenaire il lui envoyait une vido "sexy".
> 
> Ok tromper sa femme a craint, mais on retrouve a souvent chez les politiciens, ce n'est pas le premier  tre infidle.
> Aprs c'est du sexting traditionnel, aujourd'hui ce n'est pas rare que des partenaires sexuels s'changent des photos et des vidos.  (peut-tre que la prochaine fois des vidos d'Aurore Berg ou de Marlne Schiappa en train de se masturber vont fuiter, qui sait ?)
> ...


Qui sait Griveaux est peut tre un ancien acteur X  ::aie::

----------


## Ryu2000

> ancien acteur


Ben non, il n'y aurait aucune honte  avoir pour avoir fait a, c'est un tremplin comme un autre...
Des actrices comme Clara Morgan ou Sasha Grey se sont bien reconverti.

tanaka59 parlait d'une jeune fille qui va tudier le droit et la politique.



> tudiante et actrice porno, lAmricaine Belle Knox dcroche un stage dt ... chez Pornhub
> Dactrice porno  future avocate des droits de la femme!


Une ex-actrice porno candidate aux lgislatives
Jacqueline, l'actrice porno candidate FN dans l'Hrault

====
Edit :
 la base je venais pour a :
Affaire Griveaux : le coup d'clat d'un activiste seul ou un complot de plus grande ampleur ?



> La prsence d'un activiste au coeur de l'enqute suggre-t-elle ensuite que le Kremlin pourrait tre impliqu ? Samedi, lors de la 56e Confrence sur la scurit de Munich, a rappel le contexte des relations avec la Russie - qu'il tente par ailleurs de rchauffer : "Je crois que la Russie continuera  essayer de dstabiliser, soit (via) des acteurs privs, soit directement des services, soit des proxies". Une rfrence  la campagne prsidentielle du prsident en 2017... mais , selon l'Elyse, une phrase qui ne fait en aucun cas rfrence  l'affaire Griveaux.   
> 
> Mme point de vue de la part des autorits russes.  "Nous n'avons rien  voir avec Monsieur Pavlenski", rpond Artem Studenikov, conseiller de l'ambassade de Russie sur LCI en ironisant sur d'improbables collusions entre l'opposant Pavlenski et le pouvoir en place en Russie qu'il a toujours combattu : "Vous voulez dire que cette vido a t envoye par notre police pour saboter la campagne de Benjamin Griveaux ? [...] Vous voulez dire que nous avons un favori parmi les candidats  la mairie de Paris ?"


Y'en a vraiment qui pense que Piotr Pavlenskir est pote avec Poutine ?
Qu'est-ce que la Russie en a  foutre de LREM et des lgislatives franaises ?
Qu'est-ce que a change si le maire de Paris est LREM ou pas ?

----------


## Jon Shannow

> a me choque ton post.
> Qu'on le juge du point de vue de la morale : pourquoi pas c'est ton droit. (encore qu'il faudrait se poser des questions quand tu vois le nombre de nana qui te diront avoir dj reu ce genre de photo et pas de leur petit ami/mari/mec).
> 
> Par contre, cela n'excuse en rien le fait qu'effectivement il a le droit  une vie priv comme tout le monde. 
> 
> Aprs je trouve qu'il a pas de "chance" niveau statistique : sa nana se trouve tre la nana d'un activiste russe copain de Branco. c'est vraiment pas de bol quand mme. Et de voir des **** tel  que Son-frget ou Laurent Alexandre en profiter (avec leur : oui j'ai mis le lien mais c'tait pour le dfendre !!) me fait vomir. 
> 
> 
> PS : si on m'avait dit, il y a deux mois que je me retrouverais  dfendre Griveaux, je crois que je me serais touff.


Tu as certainement raison sur le droit  la vie prive. 
Et dsol de t'avoir oblig  dfendre ce type !  :;):

----------


## halaster08

Vous en pensez quoi de la stratgie du gouvernement de remplacer Griveaux par Buzyn (qui abandonnent donc le ministre de la sant en pleine crise des hpitaux et du coronavirus) ?
Ca n'aurait pas t plus logique de promouvoir quelqu'un qui faisait parti de l'quipe de Griveaux ? Mme si il ou elle aurait t moins connu(e). Voir mme de rappeler Villani ?
Je trouve que a donne l'impression que le gouvernement se souci plus d'un enjeu local alors qu'il a dj bien a faire au niveau national.

edit:En plus vu les intentions de vote et le peu de temps qu'il reste de campagne, je pense que a va tre dur pour elle de remonter la pente, on dirait un peu un suicide politique cette mission.

----------


## benjani13

> Vous en pensez quoi de la stratgie du gouvernement de remplacer Griveaux par Buzyn (qui abandonnent donc le ministre de la sant en pleine crise des hpitaux et du coronavirus) ?
> Ca n'aurait pas t plus logique de promouvoir quelqu'un qui faisait parti de l'quipe de Griveaux ? Mme si il ou elle aurait t moins connu(e). Voir mme de rappeler Villani ?
> Je trouve que a donne l'impression que le gouvernement se souci plus d'un enjeu local alors qu'il a dj bien a faire au niveau national


Je n'ai pas beaucoup de temps pour argumenter donc je serais bref : *le premier ministre est candidat aux municipales au Havre*.

Est-ce que j'ai besoin d'en dire plus pour comprendre le foutoir qu'est ce gouvernement?

----------


## Darkzinus

Leur gestion de l'affaire est un fiasco complet !

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Effectivement en revanche le reste de la sphre politico-ditorialiste a pass le weekend  crier haut et fort qu'il faut tenir en laisse les rseaux sociaux et interdire l'anonymat sous peine de fortes amandes, alors que:
> La vido a t post sur un site web "classique"Le propritaire du dit site web est connueTous les protagonistes de cette affaire de la publication  la premire diffusion sur les rseaux sociaux sont connus
> 
> C'est magnifique une telle btise non?


Petite illustration des propos de benjani13...

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Leur gestion de l'affaire est un fiasco complet !


fixed  :;):

----------


## tanaka59

> Ben non, il n'y aurait aucune honte  avoir pour avoir fait a, c'est un tremplin comme un autre...
> Des actrices comme Clara Morgan ou Sasha Grey se sont bien reconverti.
> 
> tanaka59 parlait d'une jeune fille qui va tudier le droit et la politique.
> 
> Une ex-actrice porno candidate aux lgislatives
> Jacqueline, l'actrice porno candidate FN dans l'Hrault
> 
> ====
> ...


"Piotr Pavlenskir" est un opposant en Russie  Poutine ... Il a fait de la prison , a eux des ennuis avec le FSB . Chose mme tonnante il a quitt la Russie avec des dettes sur le dos ??? Ce qu'interdit formellement la loi Russe ... Cherchez sur internet. 

En l'change de magouille entre le FSB et "Piotr Pavlenskir" celui ci efface les dettes ... Pas besoin de sortir de polytech pour que ce type de chose saute aux yeux ... Qu'est ce qui arrange Poutine ? qu'un pays comme la France voit arriver un candidat comme Marine Lepen au pouvoir . Si un enjeux local peut avoir une rpercussion nationale c'est dj du pain ben !

Que le maire de paris soit LREM ou RN ou LFI on s'en moque ... Ah si ... Cela va reprsenter la caste bobo-colo parisienne qui commence  casser les pieds au reste de franciliens et franais ... Paris n'est pas le centre du monde ni la France ... Genre le bobo-colo parisien qui se permet des leons de morales aux provinciaux, qui roulent en diesel faute de mieux pour aller produire du poulet bio. Sans cette France bas le bobo-colo parisien aura du poulet avec OGM ... mais c'est bien le mec fait 10 km aller-retour a vlo alors que l'autre en bagnole en 100 ... 

Le dbat France  "2 vitesses" refait surface ...

----------


## Ryu2000

> Vous en pensez quoi de la stratgie du gouvernement de remplacer Griveaux par Buzyn


C'tait peut-tre la seule personne qui tait motiv pour y aller.




> (qui abandonnent donc le ministre de la sant en pleine crise des hpitaux et du coronavirus) ?


Avec un peu de chance son successeur sera peut-tre moins nul qu'elle  ::mouarf:: 
De toute faon personne ne pouvait la blairer, donc autant qu'elle se casse !




> Voir mme de rappeler Villani ?


Non mais lui il est compltement perch...
Il va rester cart du parti :
Aprs son affront  Macron, Cdric Villani cart de La Rpublique en marche




> on dirait un peu un suicide politique cette mission.


Est-ce que c'est vraiment un drame pour LREM si le maire de Paris n'est pas un gars de chez eux ?
Dj est-ce que Griveaux tait le favoris  cet lection ?
Municipales 2020  Paris : Le nom de domaine buzyn2020.fr renvoie vers le site dAnne Hidalgo




> Leur gestion de l'affaire est un fiasco complet !


Griveaux se casse, alors un autre candidat prend sa place, je ne vois pas le problme...
Si quelqu'un prfre quitter son poste de ministre de la sant pour essayer d'tre lu maire de Paris, c'est son problme.
De toute faon elle tait impopulaire, donc autant qu'elle dgage.




> En l'change de magouille entre le FSB et "Piotr Pavlenskir" celui ci efface les dettes ...


Non mais qu'est-ce qu'il en a foutre de la Russie le type ?
C'est juste un "artiste" un peu tar. Il a aucune intention d'y retourner, et la Russie ne veut pas le rcuprer de toute faon.

Si vous voulez vraiment voir des rseaux puissant cherchez du ct de *Juan Branco*...
Il y a des thories dans les mdias mainstream :
Affaire Griveaux : et si Juan Branco tait le cerveau de l'opration ?

La France ne reprsente plus rien du tout aujourd'hui et de toute faon la Russie  d'autres chats  fouetter... (les municipales parisiennes, n'intressent mme pas les parisiens...)
C'est n'importe quoi ce dlire de croire que la Russie contrle tout, ce pays n'est pas si puissant que a. Ce n'est pas les USA.

La marie de Paris c'est toujours n'importe quoi de toute faon, un temps c'tait Bertrant Delano et aprs c'tait Anne Hidalgo, comment voulez-vous faire pire ?
Les parisiens sont bizarres... Ce serait de la folie d'essayer de les comprendre. Tant pis pour eux, qu'ils continuent d'lire n'importe quoi, ce n'est pas mon problme.

=======
Bon maintenant que l'histoire de Griveaux est termin, a ne vous dirait pas de parler de a ?  ::P: 
L'Union europenne, un projet du sicle dernier ?



> Emmanuel Macron na pas cach son agacement  lgard de la chancelire allemande, samedi lors de la confrence sur la scurit de Munich : Je nai pas de frustration, jai des impatiences.* De fait, depuis deux ans, Angela Merkel a soigneusement tu toutes les propositions du prsident franais visant  relancer lintgration communautaire, de la Dfense  la zone euro en passant par lenvironnement, lintelligence artificielle ou la rforme des institutions.* A lheure o les Etats-Unis se dsengagent de la marche du monde et o la Chine affirme sa brutale puissance, cette Allemagne vieillissante et conservatrice affirme que lUE telle quelle est, cest--dire une grande Suisse, lui convient. Elle lui permet daccumuler des excdents grce au march unique et  leuro  excdents quelle nentend pas partager avec les pays qui souffrent des dsquilibres quelle cre , et les rves franais dune puissance europenne lui sont totalement trangers, le parapluie militaire amricain, mme trou, lui suffisant largement.


Emmanuel Macron croit que la France a du pouvoir au sein de l'UE, quel naf...

====
Edit :
Et sinon EELV est toujours un parti ultra libraliste exactement comme LREM, donc si vous en avez marre d'LREM ne votez surtout pas EELV lors des prochaines prsidentielles.

----------


## Ryu2000

Joachim Son-Forget semble savoir ce qu'il se passe :
Morandini Live : Benjamin Griveaux "pig", Joachim Son-Forget balance (Vido)
Ne vous inquitez pas la vido dure moins de 2 minutes.

En gros il dit que Griveaux s'est fait piger et qu'il est trs probable que ce soit galement le cas d'autres politiciens, il faut voir comment les choses voluent dans les semaines qui arrivent, ce serait marrant de voir un enchanement de dmissions. Mais c'est possible que plus personne ne tombe  ::(: 
Morandini trouve a dgueulasse alors qu'il a fait pire :
Harclement sexuel : une enqute visant Jean-Marc Morandini relance



> Jean-Marc Morandini reste par ailleurs mis en examen dans une autre enqute pour  corruption de mineur aggrave , souponn d'avoir formul des propositions sexuelles  des adolescents sur Internet.


Vraisemblablement Joachim Son-Forget fait parti d'un rseau qui en veut  un des rseaux de Benjamin Griveaux.
Joachim Son-Forget : Le  roi des trolls  fonde son parti politique



> Plus rien n'arrte le dput des Franais de l'tranger, Joachim Son-Forget ! Aprs ses accs de fivre tweeteuse qui l'ont men  sa dmission de La Rpublique en marche, voil qu'il dcide de lancer son propre parti baptis *Je suis franais et europen*. Il prvient :  Je suis dsormais libre de dire ce que je pense , une promesse qui augure quelques nouvelles squences politiques hautement divertissantes.  Mon parti va dfendre l'exemplarit des lites, affirme Son-Forget. Nous dfendrons aussi la rduction du train de vie de l'tat, la baisse des dpenses publiques, une culture franaise qui va de Diderot  Booba, le tout mtin d'humour et d'impertinence qui ont longtemps fait la fiert de la France.

----------


## Mat.M

> a ne sert  rien de rester des annes.


oui c'est bien connu nul n'est irremplaable.
Moi je veux bien qu'il y ait du turn-over dans la fonction publique ou bien dans le monde de l'entreprise.
Mais le rsultat des courses c'est que le systme finit par produire des quiches totales, des gens qui sont totalement incomptents.
Avant l'ouvrier fraiseur tourneur il conaissait son travail sur les bouts des doigts.
Et  un niveau plus lev on avait de grands hommes politiques qui avaient la stature d'homme politique.
Maintenant c'est dans la gntique "ressources humaines", faut qu'il y ait du turn-over dans les entreprises ou les administrations.
Donc rsultat des courses encore une fois les gens c'est tout juste s'ils sont capables de faire des tches rptitives mme s'ils sont archi-diplms.



> Je ne vois pas le problme...
> La politique a ne doit pas tre une carrire, c'est une activit que tu peux faire pendant un moment mais il faut en sortir.


cf ma remarque prcdente.
C'est que dans un emploi qu'elle qu'ill soit les quipes en place finissent par connaitre les dossiers au fil du temps, sont obliges de partir et rsultat d'autres personnes arrivent.
C'est pas comme a qu'on va crer des entreprises durables.

----------


## Marco46

Interview lunaire comme la dernire phrase de la chienne de garde :

----------


## ABCIWEB

> Aprs, c'est vrai aussi qu'en tant un personnage public, il a pris le risque d'humilier publiquement sa femme, donc il est un peu plus coupable que le quidam moyen. Je pense qu'on peut s'accorder sur le fait qu'il avait tout  fait le droit d'avoir des relations consenties en-dehors de son couple (puisque ce n'est pas interdit par la loi), mais qu'il aurait pu viter de faire de la politique, o il n'aurait pas manqu  grand monde


On peut s'accorder l dessus mais ce n'est pas le sujet. 

D'aprs ce que j'ai entendu de cette histoire et comme dit Juan Branco dans la vido ci-dessus, Piotr Pavlenski a mis cette vido en ligne pour dnoncer l'hypocrisie de Griveau qui se mettait en scne avec sa famille et utilisait les mdias pour dfendre les valeurs de la famille afin de sduire cet lectorat et obtenir plus de suffrages aux lections. Il s'agissait donc simplement de rtablir la vrit pour informer les lecteurs de la sincrit de ses propos. Et nous avons eu la rponse en images  ::lol:: 

C'est assez parlant comme rponse, non ?

Donc ne t'tonnes pas d'avoir t charrie par tes copains, il y a beaucoup de raisons d'en rire. La meilleure farce du sicle contre un mprisant prtentieux de la macronie  l'image du chef lui-mme, avec un procd aussi indigne, mais plus burlesque et moins dangereux que ceux qu'ils utilisent.

N'est-il pas ignoble de mentir toujours et en tout temps quand est un homme politique normalement lu au service du peuple et de la nation ? Sommes-nous toujours dans une dmocratie dans ces conditions ? 

Des taxes prsentes comme cologiques mais qui taient en fait destines  financer les cadeaux fiscaux pour les grandes entreprises (cf Gilets Jaunes) et maintenant une retraite prsente comme plus galitaire mais qui va en fait prcipiter tout le monde vers le bas pour le seul bnfice des assureurs privs, et je passe sur l'abandon des hpitaux, la vente des aroports de Paris, etc, etc. 

Ne sont-ils pas ignobles de se prsenter comme responsables politiques alors qu'il n'ont aucun intrt pour le service public et ne cherchent que leur bnfice personnel en offrant leurs services au plus fortuns ? Et pour cacher cette ralit ils mentent tous les jours, tout le temps, leur seul savoir faire c'est la langue de bois. Et aussi un got prononc pour le mpris, l'indiffrence, la vanit, et une avidit morbide jusqu' la violence. 

Ils se foutent de nous en n'hsitant pas  nous amputer, juste pour l'exemple, car ils veulent tout prendre et a commence  se voir. Le plus ignoble est d'avoir perdu un oeil alors qu'on tait un manifestant non violent, c'est d'utiliser la terreur pour dissuader les gens d'aller manifester, et nous en sommes l.

Alors bon, non franchement je n'ai pas t mu plus que a. Au concours de l'ignoble y'a de la marge. Et puis c'est plutt rigolo comme symbole pour dvoiler leurs relles intentions ? 

Et Griveau n'a pas perdu un oeil, et l'quipe de macron est toujours aussi ridicule, finalement rien de bien nouveau. Mais oui, bien sr, on parle maintenant de morale et d'ignoble pour condamner un acte qui dnonait prcisment le mensonge, le manque de morale et plus gnralement l'ignoble. 

Moi je dis finalement que c'est du grand art, de l'art trs subversif certes et un poil taquin si j'ose dire, mais c'est le plus instructif  ::lol::

----------


## halaster08

> Interview lunaire comme la dernire phrase de la chienne de garde :


Je l'ai vue, j'avais trouv a incroyable la manire dont elle accusait Branco quasiment  chaque question, et la conclusion de l'interview et juste magique, d'ailleurs le CSA a t saisi par Branco et par des gens "normaux" qui ont vu ce massacre du journalisme.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Mais le rsultat des courses c'est que le systme finit par produire des quiches totales, des gens qui sont totalement incomptents.
> Avant l'ouvrier fraiseur tourneur il conaissait son travail sur les bouts des doigts.


Non mais ok l'ouvrier fraiseur  un vrai savoir-faire, mais l on parle du ministre de la sant, tu peux mettre n'importe quel clampin li aux lobby pharmaceutique...
Il y a des ministres qui sont rest en place moins longtemps qu'Agns Buzyn est rest ministre de la sant (Regardez David Douillet par exemple).

Elle n'a pas l'air contente de partir :


Je ne comprend pas la stratgie, Benjamin Griveaux ne faisait pas partie des favoris  llection municipales de Paris, LREM n'allait probablement pas gagner cette ville, donc pourquoi prsenter un candidat ?
Elle va bientt se rorienter car elle ne finira probablement pas maire et elle a dmissionn de son job de ministre de la sant.
Avec LREM c'est le CDI de chantier, c'est comme l'intrim, on t'embauche pour un projet et on te vire.




> Et  un niveau plus lev on avait de grands hommes politiques qui avaient la stature d'homme politique.


En France le dernier prsident qui avait un peu de charisme c'est Chirac.
Le combo Sarkozy / Hollande / Macron fait trs mal  ::aie:: 

Mais dans le monde il y a encore des grands hommes politiques comme Vladimir Poutine par exemple (ou Angela Merkel pour certains).




> Maintenant c'est dans la gntique "ressources humaines", faut qu'il y ait du turn-over dans les entreprises ou les administrations.


L ce n'tait pas prvu, Benjamin Grivaux s'est fait approcher par une tudiante de 29 ans trs sexy, et il est tomb dans le pige... C'est une vieille technique utilis en politique. 
Dans la panique LREM a dcid de mettre Agns Buzin  la place.




> C'est que dans un emploi qu'elle qu'ill soit les quipes en place finissent par connaitre les dossiers au fil du temps, sont obliges de partir et rsultat d'autres personnes arrivent.


Il y a l'historique, c'est facile de rcuprer les informations. Ce n'est pas aussi compliqu que quand tous les dveloppeurs d'un projet dmissionnent et qu'il faut faire du reverse engineering parce qu'il y a eu de la perte de connaissance.
Et de toute faon le gouvernement ne fait que de suivre la feuille de route des GOPE...




> la chienne de garde :


Sur Twitter cette interview a fait du bruit.

Piotr Pavlenskir a demand conseil  Juan Branco avant de diffuser les vidos.
Affaire Griveaux : Juan Branco peut-il tre lavocat de Piotr Pavlenski ?



> Avant mme qu'il ne publie les vidos  caractre sexuel impliquant Benjamin Griveaux,* l'artiste russe Piotr Pavlenski avait demand le conseil juridique de Juan Branco*. Ce jeune avocat de 30 ans, engag  gauche et opposant  la politique d'Emmanuel Macron, est un proche de l'homme  l'origine du renoncement du candidat LREM  la mairie de Paris.


BFM TV fait parti du groupe de Patrick Drahi, qui est pote avec Macron (depuis que Macron lui a rendu service dans la vente d'SFR).
C'est peut-tre pour a que l'intervieweuse est agressive.

===
Maintenant  qui le tour ?

----------


## Invit

> Et puis c'est plutt rigolo comme symbole pour dvoiler leurs relles intentions ?


Trs franchement, j'ai trouv a drle quand j'ai appris la nouvelle, parce que c'est l'arroseur arros, ou parce que c'est le karma comme disait halaster08. Il a jou, perdu, c'est la politique. Pour moi, a ne va pas plus loin, qu'on le laisse creuser son trou. a mrite un sourire le vendredi midi, a ne mrite pas un scandale. 
Ses discours sur les valeurs familiales et d'autres similaires tenaient davantage des discours d'un type haineux et mprisant que ceux d'un type dbordant d'amour et de bienveillance pour autrui. On ne va pas non plus tomber des nues (hahaha) en dcouvrant que c'est une raclure. Il l'tait dj, il ne l'est pas devenu parce que c'est un homme adultre. Ses lecteurs trouveront une autre raclure pour laquelle voter. Soyons honntes,  part quelques nafs, c'est ce qu'ils recherchent. La fuite a peut-tre permis de changer l'issue du vote pour la mairie de Paris, mais elle n'a rien permis de dnoncer du tout, si ce n'est l'infidlit de ce type, la belle affaire. L'hypocrisie du monde politique n'est, je l'espre, un secret pour personne.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> La fuite a peut-tre permis de changer l'issue du vote pour la mairie de Paris


D'ailleurs, on peut se poser la question de savoir jusqu' quel point ce ne serait pas orchestr par LREM !
Aprs tout, si on y pense, la campagne de Griveaux tait un chec annonc. Il tait distanc part Dati et par Hidalgo. 

Du coup, l, avec cette affaire qui fait pleurer dans les chaumires "Oh ! Le pvre M. Griveaux ! C'est un scandale ... toussa toussa" Bref, je ne suis pas sr qu'il n'y ait pas un lan de sympathie pour ce mouvement, mme Villani semble vouloir se rapprocher de Buzin. Bref, comment relancer une campagne catastrophique en sacrifiant un bon soldat ? 

Moi, je me mfie de ces types comme de la peste (en encore, la peste, on sait la combattre...)

----------


## Ryu2000

> Pour moi, a ne va pas plus loin, qu'on le laisse creuser son trou. a mrite un sourire le vendredi midi, a ne mrite pas un scandale.


La majorit des lites sont hypocrites, ils donnent l'impression d'tre des modles, mais ils sont presque tous dans la coke et les putes ou d'autres trucs bien glauque.
On a juste appris qu'il envoyait des vidos  une tudiante de 29 ans, ce n'est pas trs grave, c'est bizarre qu'il ait abandonn si vite. Qu'est-ce que Piotr Pavlenskir avait d'autre sur lui ?




> La fuite a peut-tre permis de changer l'issue du vote pour la mairie de Paris


Vous pensez qu'Agns Buzyn fera un plus gros score que Benjamin Griveaux ?
Municipales  Paris : Hidalgo en tte devant Dati, selon un sondage



> Ainsi, les listes d'Anne Hidalgo arriveraient en tte des suffrages lors de l'lection municipale de mars, avec 23 %, selon un sondage Odoxa-CGI, ralis pour Le Figaro.
> Rachida Dati, la candidate LR, talonne la maire socialiste et ses listes "Paris en commun", avec 20 % des sondages. 
> Ensuite, Benjamin Griveaux, candidat La Rpublique en marche est crdit de 16 % des sondages, 14,5 % pour David Belliard (EELV) et 10 % pour Cdric Villani (candidat dissident LREM).





> Bref, je ne suis pas sr qu'il n'y ait pas un lan de sympathie pour ce mouvement


Hein ?




> Bref, comment relancer une campagne catastrophique en sacrifiant un bon soldat ?


Personnellement je ne suis pas convaincu par votre thorie.
Il y a dj plein de gens qui ont quitt LREM, ce parti n'a clairement pas besoin d'un dpart de plus.
Rien ne garanti qu'Agns Buzyn fasse mieux que Benjamin Griveaux. Et de toute faon pourquoi vouloir la mairie de Paris ? En quoi c'est un problme si LREM ne gagne aucune municipalit ?

Derrire la chute de Benjamin Griveaux, enqute sur le rle dun trio sans foi ni loi



> *Piotr Pavlenski, Juan Branco et Alexandra de Taddeo* sont trentenaires, respectivement performeur, avocat et tudiante. Ils se sont connus quelques semaines avant de dclencher un scandale politique.


Benalla, Son-Forget, Alexandre... La "team foufou" qui a acclr l'affaire Griveaux



> C'est la "team foufou", comme *Joachim Son-Forget* les a lui-mme surnomms en publiant la photo de leur rencontre, aprs un repas dans un bistro. Sur la table tranent quelques verres et une bouteille d'eau ptillante. *Laurent Alexandre* a sorti son ordinateur, Joachim Son-Forget et son complice *Alexandre Benalla* ont le sourire aux lvres, et tous trois posent pour l'objectif.


Bon alors peut-tre qu' une poque Benalla tait l'amant de Macron, mais la nature de leur relation a du voluer depuis.

===
Si LREM envoie Agns Buzyn c'est peut-tre parce que c'tait la seule qui n'avait pas de sextape ou d'autres dossiers compromettant qui pourrait lui retomber dessus  ::ptdr::

----------


## Invit

> On a juste appris qu'il envoyait des vidos  une tudiante de 29 ans, ce n'est pas trs grave, c'est bizarre qu'il ait abandonn si vite. Qu'est-ce que Piotr Pavlenskir avait d'autre sur lui ?


Trs certainement la question de la dmission aurait pu se poser s'il tait dj en poste, mais l c'est une campagne lectorale. Et tout le monde a vu sa queue. a suffit. Piotr Pavlenskir aurait pu avoir des photos de lui se mettant le doigt dans le nez, a aurait eu  peu prs le mme effet  mon avis.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Trs certainement la question de la dmission aurait pu se poser s'il tait dj en poste, mais l c'est une campagne lectorale.


Ah ouais il reste dput. Il va probablement tre trs discret  partir de maintenant.

===
J'imagine que Macron aimerait qu'on parle d'autre chose :
Communautarisme : Macron dvoile son plan contre le sparatisme



> Une stratgie , dit-on  l'Elyse, reposant  sur deux composantes . D'un ct,  la reconqute rpublicaine , c'est--dire la mise en place  de services sociaux, culturels, associatifs, ducatifs, qui doivent pouvoir se dployer correctement dans les quartiers, les territoires . De l'autre,  *la lutte contre le repli communautariste, le sparatisme islamiste et le radicalisme* . Propositions que le prsident, pourtant press de s'exprimer et attendu au tournant par l'opposition, n'entend pas prsenter d'un bloc, mais de faon perle, au gr de plusieurs dplacements.


Je suis toujours du quand a parle de communautarisme car a ne parle jamais du CRIF... Alors que c'est un truc communautaire qui pose problme.

===
La dette du systme de retraites pourrait atteindre 113 milliards deuros entre 2018 et 2030



> Un tel chiffrage, dont le montant est loin dtre anodin, va raviver le dbat sur la ncessit de raliser,  trs court terme, des conomies importantes  lune des pistes susceptibles dtre privilgies consistant  prendre une  mesure dge  afin que les assurs travaillent plus longtemps.


a va tre difficile de trouver du travail  70 ans (mme avec un exosquelette japonais).

----------


## benjani13

> Je l'ai vue, j'avais trouv a incroyable la manire dont elle accusait Branco quasiment  chaque question, et la conclusion de l'interview et juste magique, d'ailleurs le CSA a t saisi par Branco et par des gens "normaux" qui ont vu ce massacre du journalisme.


En fait, un peu comme l'a dit ABCIWEB, entre les discussions abominables du weekend pour museler les rseaux sociaux et la libert d'expression, puis cette interview hallucinante de Branco, je commence  me dire comme ABCIWEB qu'il s'agit vraiment de grand art. Pas dans le fait en soit d'exposer une sextape car c'est un fait insignifiant  l'chelle du pays, mais d'tre en train, avec ce fait insignifiant, de faire drailler toute la haute sphre de la socit. Cela montre  tous leur faiblesse extrme, cela rvle une fois de plus qu'ils ne s'agitent que quand un des leurs est expos. Cela les expose eux, tous. Et franchement c'est fort.

----------


## zecreator

> Trs certainement la question de la dmission aurait pu se poser s'il tait dj en poste, mais l c'est une campagne lectorale. Et tout le monde a vu sa queue. a suffit. Piotr Pavlenskir aurait pu avoir des photos de lui se mettant le doigt dans le nez, a aurait eu  peu prs le mme effet  mon avis.


Ouep. Quand on y rflchis un peu, c'est juste un mec qui se tire la nouille. Y a rien d'illgal l-dedans. Que le premier que ne s'est jamais tirer sur le pompon lui jette la pierre. On s'en fout de Griveaux. C'est juste un outil qui permet de toucher LREM.

En France, on en est l. On ne cherche plus  comprendre,  prendre du recul. Un cartonne tout de suite, qu'importe s'il s'agit de Justice ou de Spectacle. C'est lamentable.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Un cartonne tout de suite


Ouais enfin bon dans les mdias a ne parle plus du tout de Griveaux, a parle de : Piotr Pavlenski, Juan Branco, Alexandra de Taddeo, Joachim Son-Forget, Laurent Alexandre, Alexandre Benalla.
Tous les mdias sous entendent que Griveaux est victime d'un "complot".

C'est mme marrant, on trouve des articles parano, qui essaient de faire passer Alexandra de Taddeo pour une agent Russe :
Affaire Griveaux. Qui est Alexandra de Taddeo, souponne davoir diffus les vidos intimes ?



> Le Parisien, qui a interrog lun de ses professeurs de sciences politiques, la dcrit comme  une tudiante intelligente ​. *Elle parle cinq langues, dont le russe*. Depuis 2010, elle a effectu deux masters 2 en parallle  Paris II-Assas et  Sciences Po Toulouse : le premier en Droit international public et lautre en Gouvernance et action internationales.
> 
> Son mmoire de matrise portait sur  *La politique trangre de la Fdration de Russie en Arctique* , prcise Le Monde qui indique quelle a galement fait un stage  lAlliance des avocats pour les droits de lhomme et un autre  lUnesco.  Elle est aussi passe par la trs prestigieuse universit dOxford au Royaume-Uni , ajoute Le Parisien qui a interview la famille de la jeune femme.


Piotr Pavlenski est pass du rang de  ::heart:: *gentil artiste anti Poutine rfugi en France* ::heart::   celui de  ::evil:: *terroriste* ::evil:: .

====
Les macronistes s'offusquent pour un rien :
La chorgraphie anti-Macron de ces lues fait hurler LREM



> Parmi elles, les dputes LFI et PCF Clmentine Autain et Elsa Faucillon, la snatrice EELV Esther Benbassa et leurodpute insoumise Manon Aubry, comme la rapport sur Twitter Yahoo Actualits. Cette chorgraphie se termine par un simulacre de lynchage du prsident de la Rpublique. Ce qui na pas manqu de faire hurler dans les rangs macronistes.


Les candidats LREM font des listes sans tiquette pour ne pas trop se faire griller.
Municipales 2020 : LREM, une tiquette difficile  porter ?

----------


## Pod44v2

> Ouep. Quand on y rflchis un peu, c'est juste un mec qui se tire la nouille. Y a rien d'illgal l-dedans. Que le premier que ne s'est jamais tirer sur le pompon lui jette la pierre. On s'en fout de Griveaux. C'est juste un outil qui permet de toucher LREM.
> 
> En France, on en est l. On ne cherche plus  comprendre,  prendre du recul. Un cartonne tout de suite, qu'importe s'il s'agit de Justice ou de Spectacle. C'est lamentable.


Oui, en mme temps tu remarqueras que les affaires "classiques" de corruption / abus de pouvoir (quid de Benalla, Cahuzac qui n'a pas fait de prison, les Balkany qui sont reus sur un plateau d'argent sur les mdias suite  la libration du ripou), alors que pour un dick pic (littralement, il y a vraiment rien en plus) on a :

- une justice bien plus prompte  balancer les supects en prison, juste au cas o. Une justice au service des puissants finalement. Et dire que je me moquais du systme amricain bas sur l'argent, je me demande lequel est le pire.
- les mdias qui s'emballent, du "kompromat" par ci, du trio intrigant par l, de la suspicion d'ingrence russe. Sans dec, j'ai l'impression de revivre l'lection de Trimp  ce niveau l.
- encore et encore du bashage de mdia, avec l'interview de Branco qui est la quintessence de cette manipulation mdiatique pro LREM,  la limite de la diffamation. Pendant ce temps l, on en parle de la rforme des retraites, des ministres qui changent de postes comme de chemises et autres problmes qui secouent le pays depuis plusieurs mois ? J'ai l'impression d'tre dans une caricature o les "lites" s'changent leurs postes, sans se soucier des comptences / expriences passes de chaucun. Comme des gamins qui s'changent des bonbons, o chacun essaye juste d'en avoir plus que son voisin.

En France, on est en l. La vie prive importe plus que les comptences et les affaires de corruptions. Mais bon en politique franaise, n'importe quel *pion* est remplacable par un autre,  partir du moment o il fait partie de l'chiquier LREM.
Oui, c'est lamentable. Mais  un moment faut bien commencer quelque part, en l'occurrence Griveaux a pris pour LREM.

_Tout dans l'tat, rien hors de l'tat, rien contre l'tat._

Remplacez tat par LREM, et vous avez la France en 2020.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Ouep. Quand on y rflchis un peu, c'est juste un mec qui se tire la nouille. Y a rien d'illgal l-dedans. Que le premier que ne s'est jamais tirer sur le pompon lui jette la pierre.


Ben, entre se tripoter le spaghetti et se photographier en train de le faire, y a dj un chemin  parcourir, que tout bon psy serait ravi d'analyser. Ensuite, pousser le cheminement jusqu' envoyer la dite photo  sa matresse... L, le psy se frotte les mains !

Ils sont o les cailloux ?  ::mouarf::

----------


## Ryu2000

> une justice bien plus prompte  balancer les supects en prison


D'aprs Joachim Son-Forget peut-tre que d'autres politiciens vont tomber, donc la justice y va trs fort pour essayer de dissuader le rseau  l'origine de cette histoire.
Griveaux: Le dput Joachim Son-Forget, qui a relay le lien vido sur Twitter, s'explique dans un change tendu dans "Morandini Live"



> "Il y a plusieurs jeunes femmes - il y en a au moins deux - instrumentalises ou de mche avec le monsieur qui a fait ce site. Ils sont en train de cibler des personnalits publiques. *Elles vont les voir, essayent de les aguicher, envoient des messages et des vidos suggestives. Je dis quil est tomb dans un pige.* (...) Aujourdhui, ce nest que le dbut. Il faut que le systme judiciaire prenne a en main. () Ce quil faut viser ce sont les instigateurs", a continu l'homme politique.
> Et d'indiquer : "*Il est trs probable que le pige a t tendu  dautres personnes par le mme type de profil. Cette mthode se gnralise (...)* Je suis de tout coeur avec Benjamin Griveaux et sa famille. Je lui ai dit quil fallait quil fasse face et quil reste candidat. Si a marrive demain, je ferai face (...) On a tent modrment de me piger mais c'tait trop gros".





> du "kompromat" par ci


Ben disons que l on est dedans :
Sexe et chantage en Russie : le menu "chaud" d'Envoy spcial



> Le "kompromat" consiste pour le FSB, le successeur du KGB,  recueillir sur des opposants ou des personnalits politiques du "matriel compromettant". *La plupart du temps, des sex-tapes* filmant,  leur insu, les bats des cibles des services secrets *avec la complicit de prostitu(e)s* qu'ils appointent.


Alexandra de Taddeo a jou le rle de la prostitu, elle s'est approch de Griveaux sous prtexte de faire un article ou je sais pas quoi, et aprs elle a du le chauffer et vu comme elle est bonne il est tomb dans le panneau.
Les politiciens devraient faire attention, quand une fille trop jeune et trop bonne les approche, il y a peut-tre anguille sous roche.




> n'importe quel *pion* est remplacable par un autre,  partir du moment o il fait partie de l'chiquier LREM.


Il ne faut pas accorder trop d'importance  LREM, a n'existait pas avant 2017 a n'existera peut-tre plus  partir de 2022.
Si tel est le cas rien ne changera, Yannick Jadot ou n'importe qui d'autre sera prsident et on sera exactement dans la mme situation.

EELV se sent invincible en ce moment.
Affaire Griveaux : "Il faut esprer que cela conduise  un sursaut salutaire", affirme Yannick Jadot



> Yannick Jadot rappelle enfin que Benjamin Griveaux a commenc sa campagne des municipales  Paris "avec un enregistrement vol o il insulte la moiti de ses concurrents. Il commence par un son vol, il finit par une image vole. Cela montre qu'il faut tre prudent."


Est-ce que Griveaux avait dit plus de conneries que Nathalie Loiseau ?
Au Parlement europen, Nathalie Loiseau se tire une balle dans le pied en insultant ses collgues




> y a dj un chemin  parcourir


La fille a peut-tre commenc, elle a peut-tre envoy des vidos de ses seins, ou alors des vidos d'elle en train de se masturber.
Elle a probablement provoqu le truc.

----------


## tanaka59

Bonjour, 




> oui c'est bien connu nul n'est irremplaable.
> Moi je veux bien qu'il y ait du turn-over dans la fonction publique ou bien dans le monde de l'entreprise.
> Mais le rsultat des courses c'est que le systme finit par produire des quiches totales, des gens qui sont totalement incomptents.
> Avant l'ouvrier fraiseur tourneur il conaissait son travail sur les bouts des doigts.
> Et  un niveau plus lev on avait de grands hommes politiques qui avaient la stature d'homme politique.
> Maintenant c'est dans la gntique "ressources humaines", faut qu'il y ait du turn-over dans les entreprises ou les administrations.
> Donc rsultat des courses encore une fois les gens c'est tout juste s'ils sont capables de faire des tches rptitives mme s'ils sont archi-diplms.
> cf ma remarque prcdente.
> C'est que dans un emploi qu'elle qu'ill soit les quipes en place finissent par connaitre les dossiers au fil du temps, sont obliges de partir et rsultat d'autres personnes arrivent.
> C'est pas comme a qu'on va crer des entreprises durables.


En France on est le champion de la bureaucratie ... On cre des technocrates hypertechnique ou chaque entreprise de la finance , banque, assurance essayent de placer la consultant machin truc. Pondre des lois ... Ficovie, Ficoba, Eckert, Madelin ... Des personnes se forment a devenir des pointures sur des sytmes incomprhensible du commun des mortels ...

Les administrations c'est un mille feuille  12 tages ... 

Que dire de la justice, si une collectivit, entreprise ou particulier est un peu trop volontariste sur un projet on l'assassine en procdure judiciaire exorbitante ...

Exemple de la folie de la justice en France : https://www.google.com/search?q=devi...w=1600&bih=786 .

Le CG24 finance un pont  25 millions d' pour franchir la Dordogne. Les bobos-colos ne veulent ni pont , ni deviation de la commune, ni trafic de camions dans la commune ! Le CG24 a t condamn  payer 12,5 millions pour dmolir le pont !

Mais bordel  la fin , on se retrouve avec des situations ou l'on vote des projets , des lois . Puis une fois les projets lancs on se retrouve avec des procdures judiciaire  n'en plus finir ... Le pire c'est que Eiffage , Vinci , Bouygues et les PME payent des fortunes en frais de retards ... On connait le rsultat > Notre Dames des Landes, l'A45, Europa City . Une fois le projet capot (qui est discutable parfois vu la taille...) on se retrouve a devoir 2/3 fois le prix du projet capot ... La "non-ralisation" de Notre Dames des Landes est chiffr  1,2 milliards d' en travaux et procdure annexe d'annulation et de compensation ... 

Et avec ces procdures  la con on s'tonne que la France est la championne de la fiscalit et de la dette ... Cherchez l'erreur !




> Non mais ok l'ouvrier fraiseur  un vrai savoir-faire, mais l on parle du ministre de la sant, tu peux mettre n'importe quel clampin li aux lobby pharmaceutique...
> Il y a des ministres qui sont rest en place moins longtemps qu'Agns Buzyn est rest ministre de la sant (Regardez David Douillet par exemple).
> 
> Elle n'a pas l'air contente de partir :
> 
> 
> Je ne comprend pas la stratgie, Benjamin Griveaux ne faisait pas partie des favoris  llection municipales de Paris, LREM n'allait probablement pas gagner cette ville, donc pourquoi prsenter un candidat ?
> Elle va bientt se rorienter car elle ne finira probablement pas maire et elle a dmissionn de son job de ministre de la sant.
> Avec LREM c'est le CDI de chantier, c'est comme l'intrim, on t'embauche pour un projet et on te vire.
> ...


En France Altice SFR c'est BFM , Bouygues c'est TF1 , M6 c'est Orange ... Au grs des gouvernements telle ou telle chaine va tre pro ou anti ... Puis le reste des mdias (rgionaux) qui eux sont majoritairement  gauche.




> Trs franchement, j'ai trouv a drle quand j'ai appris la nouvelle, parce que c'est l'arroseur arros, ou parce que c'est le karma comme disait halaster08. Il a jou, perdu, c'est la politique. Pour moi, a ne va pas plus loin, qu'on le laisse creuser son trou. a mrite un sourire le vendredi midi, a ne mrite pas un scandale. 
> Ses discours sur les valeurs familiales et d'autres similaires tenaient davantage des discours d'un type haineux et mprisant que ceux d'un type dbordant d'amour et de bienveillance pour autrui. On ne va pas non plus tomber des nues (hahaha) en dcouvrant que c'est une raclure. Il l'tait dj, il ne l'est pas devenu parce que c'est un homme adultre. Ses lecteurs trouveront une autre raclure pour laquelle voter. Soyons honntes,  part quelques nafs, c'est ce qu'ils recherchent. La fuite a peut-tre permis de changer l'issue du vote pour la mairie de Paris, mais elle n'a rien permis de dnoncer du tout, si ce n'est l'infidlit de ce type, la belle affaire. L'hypocrisie du monde politique n'est, je l'espre, un secret pour personne.


Un infidle dans la vie amour c'est pas quelqu'un de confiance en politique ni dans le travail ...




> D'aprs Joachim Son-Forget peut-tre que d'autres politiciens vont tomber, donc la justice y va trs fort pour essayer de dissuader le rseau  l'origine de cette histoire.
> Griveaux: Le dput Joachim Son-Forget, qui a relay le lien vido sur Twitter, s'explique dans un change tendu dans "Morandini Live"
> 
> 
> Ben disons que l on est dedans :
> Sexe et chantage en Russie : le menu "chaud" d'Envoy spcial
> 
> Alexandra de Taddeo a jou le rle de la prostitu, elle s'est approch de Griveaux sous prtexte de faire un article ou je sais pas quoi, et aprs elle a du le chauffer et vu comme elle est bonne il est tomb dans le panneau.
> Les politiciens devraient faire attention, quand une fille trop jeune et trop bonne les approche, il y a peut-tre anguille sous roche.
> ...


Si vous voulez mettre EELV au pouvoir allez y ... mais ne venez pas pleurer de voir dbarquer des dizaines de taxes pour des motifs pseudos-colos ...

Un exemple concret , les fameuses vignettes Crit'air. Cela coute +/- 4. On ne le dit pas mais le barme va encore bouger, ainsi que le tarif ... forcement cela rapporte.  Le risque avec une dmagogie pareille ? Que vous, vos enfants, vos proches, vos amis ne puissiez tout simplement plus avoir accs  l'emploi. 

tre travailleur prcaire, avoir des difficults  l'accs  l'emploi et la formation, faute de moyen de locomotion ce n'est drle pour personne ou alors une bagnole trop polluante. Bas le jour ou vous serez face  une tel situation, coup d'un bassin d'emploi  cause de mesure  la con comme celle la . Vous pourrez remercier d'avoir mis EELV au pouvoir. Il sera trop tard pour faire marche arrire, et la situation de l'emploi en France sera encore plus catastrophe. Lutter contre la pollution c'est bien, mettre des obstacles pour les plus prcaires c'est tre compltement barjo et mprisant ...

Aprs on s'tonne que le populisme de gauche et de droite augmente ... Forcement  mpriser les gens ... certains votent aux extrmes.

----------


## zecreator

> Ben, entre se tripoter le spaghetti et se photographier en train de le faire, y a dj un chemin  parcourir, que tout bon psy serait ravi d'analyser.


Ben je ne sais pas si tu es assez connaisseur de la psychologie pour affirmer cela, mais je suis sr d'une chose : c'est que ce que cette vido n'a de choquante que le fait qu'elle ait t rendue publique alors qu'elle n'aurait pas d l'tre.

Si on publiait tout ce qui ce passe chez les franais, je pense que l'on serait choqu toutes les 10 minutes.

----------


## MABROUKI

> Griveaux se casse, alors un autre candidat prend sa place, je ne vois pas le problme...
> Si quelqu'un prfre quitter son poste de ministre de la sant pour essayer d'tre lu maire de Paris, c'est son problme.
> De toute faon elle tait impopulaire, donc autant qu'elle dgage.
> 
> 
> Non mais qu'est-ce qu'il en a foutre de la Russie le type ?
> C'est juste un "artiste" un peu tar. Il a aucune intention d'y retourner, et la Russie ne veut pas le rcuprer de toute faon.


Dois-je rappeler  selon le mot juste de J.Schumpter  que tout Ministre n'est qu'un bouc-missaire  du parti au gvt.
Et  que la fonction d'un bouc-missaire  c'est  de payer  par sa rvocation les fautes et cafouillages  de son propre parti.
Les faux artistes  russes ne sont que les comparses d'une comdie ou farce dont les tenants et aboutissants leur chappent.
Quant  la Russie  ,elle est devenu un deus ex machina dans la vie politique    en Occident.
Ryu2000 sois-tu le prochain bouc-missaire ministriel

----------


## tanaka59

Bonsoir




> Dois-je rappeler  selon le mot juste de J.Schumpter  que tout Ministre n'est qu'un bouc-missaire  du parti au gvt.
> Et  que la fonction d'un bouc-missaire  c'est  de payer  par sa rvocation les fautes et cafouillages  de son propre parti.
> Les faux artistes  russes ne sont que les comparses d'une comdie ou farce dont les tenants et aboutissants leur chappent.
> Quant  la Russie  ,elle est devenu un deus ex machina dans la vie politique    en Occident.
> Ryu2000 sois-tu le prochain bouc-missaire ministriel


C'est pour cela qu'en 2007 que Sarkozy n'est pas devenu 1er ministre et que Vals c'est fait lamin en tant qu'ancien 1er ministre.

----------


## benjani13

Interview rapide de l'avocat de Pavlenski en sortie de tribunal o il dnonce notamment le traitement fait  Juan Branco (refus qu'il dfende Pavlenski, surveillance de son domicile): https://twitter.com/davduf/status/1229851083192881152

----------


## fredoche

Merci Benjani

Peut-tre encore un semblant de justice, pour combien de temps ?

Sur le fil de David Dufresne, toujours dgoutant de violences abjectes commises par des milices pour lesquelles je n'ai plus que rejet et dtestation, je lis :



> #ZinebRedouane #steve #cedricchouviat 
> Aucune dmission 
> 
> Des gens borgns
> Aucune dmission 
> 
> Des mutils
> Aucune dmission 
> 
> ...


C'est retweet de Mathilde Larrere

Cette merde en cravate s'est fait prendre la bite  la main. Je vais pas pleurer pour lui, pour sa famille (c'est  lui d'y penser, et tout a peut s'expliquer) ou la soit-disant violence de ce qu'il subit, c'est que dalle. Il aurait eu un peu de courage il se serait prsent en tant qu'homme, et pas en tant que lavette. 
Avoir des envies des dsirs, un phallus ou un clito et se masturber, c'est juste humain. C'est encore mieux quand 2 organes se rencontrent, ou plus.

Ces gens-l sont tellement gavs de mpris et de mensonges.

Le crpuscule est bien avanc, je souhaite juste que la fin soit proche. Cette rpublique exemplaire est effectivement l'exemple mme de ce que l'on pouvait imaginer de pire pour ce beau pays que pourrait tre la France. Ils ne font qu'aviver le dsir d'autre chose, cette autre chose viendra, j'en suis sur.

Et les flics, ma foi...

----------


## ABCIWEB

> La fuite a peut-tre permis de changer l'issue du vote pour la mairie de Paris, mais elle n'a rien permis de dnoncer du tout, si ce n'est l'infidlit de ce type, la belle affaire. L'hypocrisie du monde politique n'est, je l'espre, un secret pour personne.


Volontairement ou non, tu reprends le principe de la langue de bois en nous servant des gnralits insipides pour nous faire passer le got de la rvolte. 

Si l'hypocrisie du monde politique n'est un secret pour personne, tous les hommes politiques ne font pas preuve du mme niveau hypocrisie. Nous pouvons mesurer son degr et sa frquence ce qui nous permet de faire des distinctions et c'est le prrequis indispensable pour pouvoir faire un choix. Micron, son gouvernement et ses dputs playmobil  battent tous les records. Pourquoi leur ferait-on des cadeaux, pourquoi devraient-ils bnficier de notre bienveillance alors que nous n'avons jamais vu autant de mpris, de caricatures, de violences et d'incomptences. 

Car il n'y a pas que l'hypocrisie du personnage qui est dnonce mais par la mme occasion son extrme lgret et donc sa totale incomptence en tant que responsable politique. N'avait-il jamais entendu parl des coups bas, du danger que cette vido pouvait reprsenter, d'internet et des rseaux sociaux ?  

Cette sex tape n'est pas celle d'un ado pas fini dans sa tte, mais bien celle d'un homme politique LREM de premier plan qui tait alors porte parole du gouvernement. Il a totalement nglig sa fonction sans penser aux consquences possibles. C'est a l'image de la France ? On attend un peu plus d'intelligence et de sang froid de la part d'un responsable politique dans le domaine de la gestion des risques. Ce sont eux qui nous reprsentent, qui prennent les dcisions et font les choix qui nous engagent.

Micron et sa clique sont de vritables dangers publics, aussi mprisants qu'incomptents et il est important de les dnoncer chaque fois que nous en avons l'occasion pour mieux pouvoir les juger. Ce n'est pas celui qui a mis cette sex tape sur les rseaux sociaux qui est  blmer, c'est celui qui l'a cre. Encore une fois je ne dirais pas la mme chose s'il s'agissait d'un ado ou d'un quidam moyen, mais il s'agissait du porte parole du gouvernement franais. Il faut adapter et rguler sa vie suivant les responsabilits que l'on veut exercer, surtout quand on reprsente le gouvernement franais. L'insouciance n'a pas sa place dans cette fonction, sinon gare  la dbandade  ::lol::

----------


## ABCIWEB

> Interview rapide de l'avocat de Pavlenski en sortie de tribunal o il dnonce notamment le traitement fait  Juan Branco (refus qu'il dfende Pavlenski, surveillance de son domicile)


Oui c'tait le cauchemar de micron que Juan Branco prenne la dfense de Pavlenski. Dans la vido qu' poste Marco46 on le voit trs  l'aise devant une pseudo journaliste pourtant extrmement hargneuse mais totalement dpasse en termes de crdibilit car elle n'a pas le niveau ni les moyens pour le contredire, ce qui la pousse  la caricature et mme  la faute professionnelle dontologiquement parlant  la fin de l'interview. 

De son ct il ne se dmonte pas et cela lui permet de placer beaucoup d'arguments en dfaveur de micron, notamment sur le financement de sa campagne lectorale et par la mme occasion de faire de la pub pour son livre "Crpuscule" dont il dit qu'il n'a t poursuivi ni donc condamn pour aucun des articles car ce sont des faits.

Les arguments de Branco auraient pu susciter de l'intrt dans l'opinion public, et micron n'avait surtout pas envie que cela se reproduise dans les semaines  venir car sa barque est dj suffisamment charge. Donc pas tonnant que la "justice" au service de sa majest ait tout fait pour l'carter. Le mieux pour micron c'est que Branco apparaisse le moins possible dans les mdias car il est trop corrosif pour le vernis de sa majest, et sous le vernis apparat l'alien.

----------


## Jipt

> Micron et sa clique [...]


Et tez-moi d'un doute : tout zozo qui passe par la case "gouvernement" gagne la carte "retraite bien pourvue  vie", c'est bien a ?

Normal qu'il n'y ait plus de pognon pour ceux qui ont boss toute leur vie et *mritent* une retraite *dcente*,  ::furax:: 

Bon, allez, les jeunes, c'est quand que vous sortez le balai pour nettoyer tout a ?

----------


## tanaka59

Salut




> Et tez-moi d'un doute : tout zozo qui passe par la case "gouvernement" gagne la carte "retraite bien pourvue  vie", c'est bien a ?
> 
> Normal qu'il n'y ait plus de pognon pour ceux qui ont boss toute leur vie et *mritent* une retraite *dcente*, 
> 
> Bon, allez, les jeunes, c'est quand que vous sortez le balai pour nettoyer tout a ?


Tu veux crer une liste pour les prochaines lections ?  ::mouarf:: 

Pas de problme, bon courage pour gouverner la France ...  ::?:

----------


## Ryu2000

> En France Altice SFR c'est BFM , Bouygues c'est TF1 , M6 c'est Orange ... Au grs des gouvernements telle ou telle chaine va tre pro ou anti ...


Effectivement des milliardaires possdent, et donc orientent, les mdias. En 2017 ils taient tous derrire Macron, c'tait *le candidat des mdias*. (les gens auraient du trouver a louche)




> Si vous voulez mettre EELV au pouvoir allez y ... mais ne venez pas pleurer de voir dbarquer des dizaines de taxes pour des motifs pseudos-colos ...


Ce n'est pas moi qui dcide qui sera prsident. Je ne vote que pour des partis qui font moins de 1%, c'est a la dmocratie  ::P: 
EELV c'est exactement pareil que LREM. Le prtexte de l'cologie revient souvent quand il est question de taxe.




> c'est que ce que cette vido n'a de choquante que le fait qu'elle ait t rendue publique alors qu'elle n'aurait pas d l'tre.


J'ai l'impression que si il a abandonn aussi vite, c'est parce qu'on le menaait de balancer des vidos beaucoup plus choquante.
Parce qu'effectivement envoy des vidos de son sexe en rection  une fille qui tait consentante, ce n'est pas norme comme truc...




> Quant  la Russie  ,elle est devenu un deus ex machina dans la vie politique    en Occident.


Ouais c'est clair...
C'est une technique traditionnelle, avoir un ennemi a soude un peuple. (Regardez pendant la guerre froide aux USA)
Aprs dans cette histoire a ne fonctionne clairement pas, il est vident que le Russe est anti Poutine  100%.




> Ryu2000 sois-tu le prochain bouc-missaire ministriel


Je n'existe pas, donc je ne risque rien. Aucun politicien n'aura vent de mon existence. Comme on dit dans le monde de l'entreprise : "je n'ai pas de visibilit"  ::ptdr::  ::ptdr::  ::ptdr::  (a ne fonctionne pas dans se contexte, a veut dire autre chose, c'est une private joke)




> Et les flics, ma foi...


Peut-tre que vous pouvez envoyer chier votre boss quand il vous demande de faire quelque chose, mais ce n'est pas le cas des forces de l'ordre. Comme on dit dans l'arme "*rflchir c'est dsobir* (ou trahir)".
Le problme vient principalement des ordres. C'est la hirarchie qui est en tort.
Aprs il y a des individus qui ptent des cbles et qui abusent... Il y a eu des cassages de gueules qui n'taient peut-tre pas demand. (mais la plupart l'tait)




> Il a totalement nglig sa fonction sans penser aux consquences possibles. C'est a l'image de la France ? On attend un peu plus d'intelligence et de sang froid de la part d'un responsable politique dans le domaine de la gestion des risques. Ce sont eux qui nous reprsentent, qui prennent les dcisions et font les choix qui nous engagent.


Ouais mais bon c'est sa vie prive...
Est-ce qu'on est salari 24h/24 ou est-ce qu'on a le droit  la dconnexion en dehors du boulot ?




> Cette sex tape n'est pas celle d'un ado pas fini dans sa tte


On ne sait pas ce que la fille lui a envoy pour le chauffer (d'ailleurs j'aurais prfr voir a que la rponse de Benjamin Griveaux, mais bon tant pis...  ::(: ).
Quand une fille comme Alexandra de Taddeo te chauffe, t'as peut-tre envie de t'piler le maillot et de raliser des vidos ^^




> Micron et sa clique sont de vritables dangers publics, aussi mprisants qu'incomptents et il est important de les dnoncer chaque fois que nous en avons l'occasion pour mieux pouvoir les juger.


Comme si l'quipe de Sarkozy ou l'quipe d'Hollande taient mieux.
Perso je trouve que depuis Sarkozy il n'y a quasiment que des pourris.
Allez (presque tous) vous faire ...: Essais



> Philippe Pascot milite pour une transparence totale de lexercice politique et tente de dbusquer lopacit organise du fonctionnement dune minorit dominante (tous partis confondus) qui ternit lensemble de la classe politique.
> 
> Une de ses premires victoires est la loi vote  lunanimit  lAssemble nationale le 1er fvrier 2017. Cette loi, obtenue de haute lutte grce  une ptition ayant runi 150 000 signataires et un lobbying intense, oblige les politiques  possder un casier vierge pour se prsenter  une lection.
> 
> Aprs le succs de Pilleurs dtat (100 000 exemplaires vendus), Philippe Pascot propose dans ce tome 2, des solutions simples et de bon sens quil faudra bien imposer de gr ou de force  nos lus si lon veut que notre rpublique reste une dmocratie.





> Oui c'tait le cauchemar de micron que Juan Branco prenne la dfense de Pavlenski.


J'aimerais que le rseau de Macron s'en prenne au rseau de Branco et que a escalade comme a. Ce serait un de ces bordel  ::ptdr::  (parfois j'aime bien le chaos)
La rpublique est en train de seffondrer, qu'ils y aillent  fond !  ::P: 




> Et tez-moi d'un doute : tout zozo qui passe par la case "gouvernement" gagne la carte "retraite bien pourvue  vie", c'est bien a ?


Les sites de fact-checking disent que ce n'est pas le cas :
Le vrai du faux. Non, les anciens ministres ne touchent pas de retraite  vie

----------


## benjani13

> Oui c'tait le cauchemar de micron que Juan Branco prenne la dfense de Pavlenski. Dans la vido qu' poste Marco46 on le voit trs  l'aise devant une pseudo journaliste pourtant extrmement hargneuse mais totalement dpasse en termes de crdibilit car elle n'a pas le niveau ni les moyens pour le contredire, ce qui la pousse  la caricature et mme  la faute professionnelle dontologiquement parlant  la fin de l'interview.


Je ne suis pas dans la tte de Branco, je ne sais pas si tout est calcul ou si c'est juste une volont de se montrer, mais de fait cela marche. De fait il joue avec les codes actuels pour gagner une tribune politique, car les mdias ne peuvent s'empcher de faire H24 sur la bistouquette  Griveaux et donc de fait d'interviewer ses dfenseurs, ils se pigent eux mme.

Et Branco et Pavlenski enfoncent le clou : ils laissent entendre qu'il n'y a peut tre pas que Griveaux qui a t pris au pige. Vrai ou faux, on s'en fiche nous, mais eux a va les les rendre fou.

Concernant les municipales  Paris, c'tait l'occasion inespr de remplacer Griveaux qui tait en berne dans les sondages, il y avait une occasion de revenir vers Villani pour mettre en commun un projet et donc les voix. Bha non, videmment, Buzyn est bien trop imbue d'elle mme:



> Agns Buzyn explique aussi avoir "tendu la main"  Cdric Villani, "mais il a pos des conditions strictes : ce n'est pas comme cela que je travaille. Je ne suis pas dans le rapport de force. Et l, il a pos un rapport de force".


https://www.francetvinfo.fr/politiqu...e_3832237.html

Le journaliste Taha Bouhafs a obtenue une dcision de justice ordonnant la restitution de son tlphone portable, mis sous scell suite  une interpellation pour laquelle il est juge dans 8 jours. Ce tlphone contient la vido de son interpellation, et est donc un lment de dfense cruciale. Bmol, le service des scell refuse de le lui rendre. Rsum par David Dufresne:




> Imaginons. Un journaliste est mis en GAV. La police saisit son tlphone, sur lequel figure la vido de son interpellation. La justice dcide de rendre in fine le tel. Mais le service des scells refuse. C'est ce qui arrive 
> @T_Bouhafs
>  et a s'appelle ABUS DE POUVOIR. Rdz_vs mardi


https://twitter.com/davduf/status/1229841474210193408
https://twitter.com/T_Bouhafs/status...60638231138311

----------


## Ryu2000

C'est marrant Piotr Pavlenski a eu des problmes  cause d'une fille et c'est ce qui est arriv  Griveaux galement :
"Le pouvoir cherche  faire de moi un fou ou un criminel" : le cas de Piotr Pavlenski, artiste russe rfugi en France



> S'il ne nie pas l'existence d'une relation "proche" avec l'actrice, Piotr Pavlenski dment toute violence, quand elle affirme qu'il l'a menace et lacre de coups de couteau. "*Mon erreur a t d'avoir fait confiance  cette fille*", se dfend-il. Lui estime que le pouvoir utilise cette histoire pour le dcrdibiliser. Il est galement accus, par le biais d'une vido rendue publique provenant probablement d'une camra de surveillance, d'avoir frapp un homme proche de la comdienne. Les images ne permettent cependant pas de reconnatre les visages.
> 
> Correspondant de France 2  Moscou, Dominique Derda a suivi l'affaire dans la presse russe. "Il y a beaucoup d'interrogations autour de ce dossier, remarque-t-il. L'actrice qui se dit victime de violences est tout sauf une grie poutinienne, elle vient d'un des rares thtres anti-pouvoir. Et ses collgues affirment qu'elle n'est pas du tout mythomane."


Un autre passage drle :
Affaire Griveaux : Piotr Pavlenski a servi didiot utile, jen suis convaincue



> Il venait de dbarquer en France parce qu'il tait menac de poursuites judiciaires en Russie. J'avais dj aid des dissidents russes, alors on m'a demand de l'accompagner. Piotr n'tait pas menac pour des motifs politiques, mais pour des soupons de violences et d'abus sexuels. *Entre-temps, la justice russe a abandonn les charges contre lui. Peut-tre que les autorits russes taient trop contentes de s'en dbarrasser.* En tout cas, je ne l'exclus pas.


Maintenant quand des potes des Pussy Riot ou des Femen demande l'asile il faudra peut-tre y rflchir  deux fois avant de leur accorder ^^

Il va peut-tre perdre son statut de rfugi :
Piotr Pavlenski :  l'issue de la procdure judiciaire "nous pourrons remettre en cause" son statut de rfugi

=====
Il va avoir du mal  faire oublier qu'il est premier ministre :
Municipales 2020 : au Havre, la "campagne  la hussarde" d'Edouard Philippe pour se dfaire de son image de Premier ministre



> Dans cette campagne, *Edouard Philippe fait tout pour viter d'apparatre comme le Premier ministre en charge des rformes sociales menes depuis le dbut du quinquennat.* Il refuse de trop s'exposer aux camras des mdias nationaux et *fuit les questions lies  la politique du gouvernement*. Il a d'ailleurs habilement compos sa liste dans un esprit hrit du macronisme, en cherchant  casser les clivages et en promettant une "libert intellectuelle"  ses colistiers. "Il y a des choses avec lesquelles je ne suis pas d'accord d'un point de vue national, mais ce qui m'intresse, c'est le bilan et ce qu'il propose au niveau local", dfend Wasil Echchenna, 29 ans, ancien membre du PS qui a rejoint la liste du Premier ministre. Mme son de cloche du ct de Caroline Leclercq, avocate au barreau du Havre, qui ne cache pas qu'elle poursuit le mouvement de grve contre la rforme des retraites.


=======
=======
Ahaha ce cirque ! Ils ont tous en train de s'engueuler  ::mouarf:: 
Olivier Faure dcid  riposter aprs les attaques de Christophe Castaner



> Lors de la matinale de France inter, le ministre de lintrieur avait mis en cause le patron des socialistes en revenant sur laffaire de la vido  caractre sexuel de Benjamin Griveaux :  Les politiques doivent rester des femmes et des hommes, sinon ils se coupent de la ralit. [...] *Jai t surpris dentendre Olivier Faure  votre micro. Je le connais bien  titre personnel depuis longtemps, je lai accompagn dans ses divorces et ses sparations. Jai t tonn de ses leons de morale* , a-t-il lanc.
> (...)
> Sur cette mme matinale, lundi, M. Faure, avait dclar  propos de la vido de lancien candidat  la mairie de Paris :
> *Quand vous tes un homme ou une femme publique, un dcideur public, un ministre, vous devez prendre toutes les prcautions dusage pour ne jamais tre  la porte des matres chanteurs.* 
> (...)
>  Dlation ,  bassesse  De nombreuses personnalits ont critiqu les propos de Chritophe Castaner, mercredi.  Ministre de lintrieur de la cour de recration. Franchement, on savait que a volait pas trs haut, mais l on atteint un niveau , a tweet Raphal Glucksmann, dput europen lu apparent PS.  *On savait que ctait un mauvais ministre, cest aussi un mauvais pote ! Et puis sur la morale dun autre sicle* , a enchan Elsa Faucillon, dpute PCF des Hauts-de-Seine.
> (...)
> A droite galement, la saillie a choqu :  Olivier Faure a rappel une vidence : Benjamin Griveaux a manqu de prudence et a commis une faute. En attaquant Olivier Faure sur sa vie prive, *Christophe Castaner fait la preuve de la bassesse dont est capable ce pouvoir qui dgrade chaque jour davantage le climat politique* , a ragi Bruno Retailleau, prsident du groupe LR au snat.


a va tellement loin, pour si peu de choses  ::mouarf::

----------


## Mdinoc

> Ben je ne sais pas si tu es assez connaisseur de la psychologie pour affirmer cela, mais je suis sr d'une chose : c'est que ce que cette vido n'a de choquante que le fait qu'elle ait t rendue publique alors qu'elle n'aurait pas d l'tre.
> 
> Si on publiait tout ce qui ce passe chez les franais, je pense que l'on serait choqu toutes les 10 minutes.


J'tais tout--fait d'accord, *jusqu'* ce que j'apprenne que Grivois faisait campagne sur les "valeurs familiales": Quand on oriente la bataille vers ce terrain, cela sous-entend l'affirmation "ma sexualit (ou manque de) est exemplaire", ce qui fait que la sexualit de celui/celle qui affirme fait dsormais partie de sa vie publique. Ce qui rend la publication de la vido (et sa rvlation de l'hypocrisie de ces "valeurs familiales") juste.

Mais en l'absence d'une telle campagne, cette vido n'aurait rien  voir avec la vie publique de l'intress, et sa publication serait alors une infraction  sa vie prive.

*Edit:* ↓En effet, a reste illgal.

----------


## benjani13

> J'tais tout--fait d'accord, *jusqu'* ce que j'apprenne que Grivois faisait campagne sur les "valeurs familiales": Quand on oriente la bataille vers ce terrain, cela sous-entend l'affirmation "ma sexualit (ou manque de) est exemplaire", ce qui fait que la sexualit de celui/celle qui affirme fait dsormais partie de sa vie publique. Ce qui rend la publication de la vido (et sa rvlation de l'hypocrisie de ces "valeurs familiales") juste.
> 
> Mais en l'absence d'une telle campagne, cette vido n'aurait rien  voir avec la vie publique de l'intress, et sa publication serait alors une infraction  sa vie prive.


Dans tous les cas la publication est une infraction  sa vie prive, ensuite la porte politique dpendra de beaucoup de chose. C'est un acte illgale assum par son auteur, qu'il voit comme un acte politique (chacun est libre de l'interprter comme il veut), tout comme en 2017 quand il a mis le feu  la faade de la banque de France:




Quelque part ce fais divers, qui commence  prendre des proportions importante, repose la question de l'action illgale comme acte politique. J'avais lu le livre de Vanessa Codaccioni "Rpression : L'tat face aux contestations politiques" (un petit livre que je vous conseille), o elle revient sur l'usage des illgalismes comme action politique, sur l'usage des tribunaux comme tribune politique et des "avocats de combats" (ce qu'on retrouve un peu dans le cas Pavlenski avec les embrouilles autour de Branco). Elle explique notamment que ces actions politiques illgales taient reconnus comme politique par la socit, avant d'tre de plus en plus mlang avec la justice ordinaire, jusqu' renier leur caractre politique, et les jugements refouls dans des juridictions o les grandes plaidoiries politiques n'taient plus possible. Tout cela videmment renforc par l'appareil lgislatif scuritaire rendant de plus en plus d'actions militantes illgales.

Le retour de ce genre d'acte illgal qui se veut politique fait cho avec l'tat de notre dmocratie o l'action hors l loi semble tre la dernire solution face  un gouvernement qui ne recule d'un pouce devant la contestation populaire. On l'a vu avec les gilets jaunes (dgradations, parcours de manifs en dehors des clous, aller au contact des policiers), aujourd'hui avec les nombreuses actions d'envahissement (vux des maires, des ministres, le tathre ou Macron passait la soire, le sige de Black Rock, etc).

----------


## Ryu2000

Comme il y a eu a : Indignation de la classe politique aprs le tacle de Castaner sur les "divorces" de Faure.

Des gens sur Twitter ont ressortie a : 
Aprs la divulgation de photos de soire, Christophe Castaner se dfend : "Il n'y a pas de polmique, cela relve de la vie prive"



> Voici raconte que le ministre est arriv dans ce restaurant chic de Paris vers 22h30 avec un couple d'amis, et qu'il a dmarr la soire par des shots de vodka. Une heure plus tard, les convives poussaient les tables pour danser. Alors que les enceintes diffusaient le tube de Dirty Dancing, *Christophe Castaner a embrass une certaine Clara*.


Maintenant les politiciens doivent rflchir aux consquences de leur paroles, avant de les prononcer. Des vieux dossiers pourraient ressortir.
Il est ncessaire pour eux d'avoir une bonne mmoire pour se rappeler de toutes les conneries qu'ils ont pu faire par le pass.

----------


## ABCIWEB

> Ouais mais bon c'est sa vie prive...
> Est-ce qu'on est salari 24h/24 ou est-ce qu'on a le droit  la dconnexion en dehors du boulot ?


Avoir droit  la dconnexion n'implique pas faire n'importe quoi. Il y a des contraintes de prudence que l'on doit respecter y compris dans sa vie prive quand on exerce un poste  responsabilits.



> On ne sait pas ce que la fille lui a envoy pour le chauffer (d'ailleurs j'aurais prfr voir a que la rponse de Benjamin Griveaux, mais bon tant pis... ).
> Quand une fille comme Alexandra de Taddeo te chauffe, t'as peut-tre envie de t'piler le maillot et de raliser des vidos ^^


On s'en tape de ce qu'elle lui a envoy. Toujours est-il qu'il a pris de gros risques en ralisant puis en envoyant cette vido, et l'on attend d'un responsable politique qu'il ne soit pas aussi con que le quidam moyen.





> Comme si l'quipe de Sarkozy ou l'quipe d'Hollande taient mieux.
> Perso je trouve que depuis Sarkozy il n'y a quasiment que des pourris.
> Allez (presque tous) vous faire ...: Essais


Oui, au niveau de l'hypocrisie ils avaient dj mis la barre trs haut. 

Par contre au niveau du professionnalisme y'a pas photo. Avant Griveaux, il y a eu aussi l'affaire Benala, le responsable scurit du prsident de la rpublique qui fait un safari pour chasser du manifestant, sans penser un seul instant qu'il pourrait se faire filmer par les smartphones ou laisser des traces d'une manire ou d'une autre. Et l'on appelle cela un "responsable scurit"  ::roll:: 

Voir aussi Sibeth Ndiaye qui a dit qu'elle n'hsiterait pas  mentir pour dfendre son chef suprme. Quand on est pourri il faut viter de s'en vanter, ou au minimum choisir un autre mtier. 

On pourrait croire que ce manque de professionnalisme ne change pas grand chose sur le fond. Mais si quand mme, on nous habitue au fait que les responsables politiques se comportent ouvertement comme des mafieux qui ne respectent rien, comme si c'tait normal. Mais ce n'est pas normal, et quand bien mme il y a des prcdents, cela reste toujours aussi condamnable. 

Comme disait Stphane Hessel, *il faut garder son pouvoir d'indignation*, sinon nous en arriveront vite  cautionner la barbarie. Et il en parlait en connaissance de cause.

L o je suis d'accord avec toi, c'est que les responsables politiques sont devenus plus _ouvertement_ mprisants depuis Sarkozy. On avait bien eu "le bruit et l'odeur" de Chirac mais c'tait une "maladresse" (gros guillemets) isole, alors qu'aujourd'hui le mpris est devenu une mthode de gouvernance quotidienne.

Faut dire aussi que Sarkosy avait donn le ton en s'asseyant sur le rsultat du vote du rfrendum de 2005 avec la complicit d'une bonne partie des dputs de l'opposition. La lgitimit de l'Europe est morte ce jour l, en mme temps que la dmocratie. Mais un tel dni donne des ailes, c'est ce que Sarkosy appelle "la droite dcomplexe". 

Depuis cette poque en effet, nous n'avons que des hommes de paille au service du nolibralisme sauvage, quand bien mme ils se prtendent de gauche comme Hollande. Les sauvages ont besoin de violence pour capter l'essentiel les richesses produites tout en gardant le pouvoir, et de violences physiques quand la violence idologique (renomme pdagogie) ne suffit pas.

Nous avons donc d'un ct des violences policires sur le terrain, et de l'autre ct une idologie nofasciste qui prne l'individualisme, le repli sur soi, l'indiffrence aux autres, qui dnigre la solidarit en la renommant "aide aux faignants ou aux incapables inadapts" pour interdire toute possibilit de convergence des luttes et transformer l'homme en survivor qui doit mpriser son prochain s'il veut pouvoir s'en sortir. La norme est le combat, la domination ou la soumission, les winner et les looser, d'o la dialectique du mpris, des "sans dents", "des gens qui ne sont rien", "des premiers de corde" etc, etc. 

J'entends *Jon Shannow* me rpondre qu'il veut croire en une Europe plus progressiste. Mais c'est justement sur le fait de "vouloir croire" que comptent les nolibraux pour faire perdurer le systme actuel. Car la croyance est irrationnelle et ne se proccupe pas de la ralit. 

La ralit est que le principe du nolibralisme est inscrit de fait dans le trait de 2005 et qu'il faudrait donc le casser pour y droger. C'est pour cette raison que des pro europens de gauche favorables  une solidarit/union entre les peuples, ont vot contre ce trait car il imposait une base nolibrale qui par nature est incompatible avec le principe de solidarit. D'autres lecteurs de droite on vot contre ce trait car il impliquait une perte de souverainet, donc quid de la possibilit de rectifier le tir et quid de la dmocratie ? Les opposants - 2/3 de gauche et 1/3 de droite - se rejoignaient sur le fait que ce trait tait un carcan dont on ne pourrait pas sortir. 

Mais la propagande a fait sont chemin dans les mdias grand public en rcrivant l'histoire pour laisser penser au plus jeunes qui n'ont pas vcu cette poque qu'il s'agissait principalement d'un vote protestataire contre le gouvernement ou je ne sais quelle autre connerie du mme genre. Il s'agit de nier une ralit fcheuse, pour cantonner les peuples  l'esprance, dans leur volont de croire, et surtout de ne pas casser leur rve. 

Ma version est cependant beaucoup plus proche du rsum de Wikipedia que celle des bni-oui-oui europens actuels sols par la propagande. Pour preuve le chapitre "Motivations" dont le sondage Ipsos de l'poque n'indique  aucun moment un vote anti gouvernemental concernant les partisans du non.

@*Jon Shannow* : notes bien que je ne cherche aucunement  t'accabler. Je t'ai cit parce que justement tu fais preuve d'un esprit critique beaucoup plus dvelopp sur d'autres sujets. Mais ton enthousiasme europen combin aux fakes entendus sur les mdias et rpts sur de longues annes t'ont amen  utiliser des arguments inaudibles pour quelqu'un qui avait particip aux dbats  cette poque. Ces ragots propagandistes ont tellement t martels que tu les tenais pour vrit premire, indboulonnable. 

C'est que que l'on appelle des prsupposs et cela rejoint certains passages de l'Alcibiade de Platon : "Qui peut se tromper ? Pas celui qui sait puisqu'il sait. Pas plus que celui qui ne sait pas puisqu'il sait qu'il ne sait pas. Reste celui qui croit savoir mais qui ne sait pas". Et voil comment quelqu'un de sincre peut se faire niquer par la propagande nolibrale (entre autre) qui exploitera ses rves et ses bons sentiments, agrments de prsupposs, pour finalement l'embrigader dans un systme qu'il dnonce et dont il ne veut pas. 

Concidence ou pas, c'est bien depuis cette poque que nos gouvernements mentent plus vite qu'il ne respirent et que le pouvoir est assig par des ripoux dcomplexs. Et avec Macron et sa troupe on s'aperoit avec stupeur que le nolibralisme n'a pas besoin de professionnels pour s'imposer,  quoi bon puisqu'il suffit de faire preuve de violence, de mensonges, d'arrogance et de mpris. Cette stratgie du chaos ne require pas de comptences particulires, ils suffit de recruter quelques opportunistes avides et sans scrupules, des hommes de main de bas niveau dont la seule qualit est de savoir manier la langue de bois.

Aprs a, qu'on nous bassine avec des histoires de lgalit pour attaquer Pavlenski, a me fait bien rire. En d'autres termes, comment utiliser la justice pour faire perdurer l'injustice, le mensonge, les violences policires et sociales. Macron et ses sbires n'ont aucune crdibilit, les mots ont perdu leur sens, les ides sont perverties, et c'est prcisment ce qu'il a mis en vidence  :;):

----------


## bombseb

Je suis du mme avis que toi  propos du referendum de 2005 et de la propagande omniprsente eurobate

----------


## Ryu2000

> l'on attend d'un responsable politique qu'il ne soit pas aussi con que le quidam moyen.


Je considre que ce qu'on a appris sur Benjamin Griveaux n'est pas grave, peut-tre qu'il trompe sa femme, mais compar  ce que d'autres lus peuvent faire ce n'est rien du tout.
Des ministres franais vont coucher avec des enfants  Marrakech, il parait que Chirac consommait normment de cocane et couchait avec plein de jeunes filles.
Dominique Strauss-Kahn aurait pu tre prsident de la femme, si il ne s'tait pas fait prendre pour avoir viol une femme de mnage (au moins lui ne semble pas pdophile, c'est dj a).
Il y a des ministres qui doivent participer  des "parties fines" comme ils disent dans le jargon.
Sarkozy tait un peu li  l'affaire "Air Cocane". a ne m'tonnerait pas qu'il consomme.
La classe politique franaise d'aujourd'hui n'est pas exemplaire... Ils n'ont pas le niveau de De Gaulle...




> Avant Griveaux, il y a eu aussi l'affaire Benala, le responsable scurit du prsident de la rpublique qui fait un safari pour chasser du manifestant


Les prcdents prsidents avaient galement leur casseur de gueule, sous Macron c'est sortie, probablement  cause d'une guerre entre des rseaux.




> Comme disait Stphane Hessel, *il faut garder son pouvoir d'indignation*, sinon nous en arriveront vite  cautionner la barbarie. Et il en parlait en connaissance de cause.


Il tait sympa lui ! Je me rappelle que le CRIF le considrait comme un antismite.
Stphane Hessel et le CRIF : derrire les polmiques, un dbat impossible, et l'antismitisme renforc




> L o je suis d'accord avec toi, c'est que les responsables politiques sont devenus plus _ouvertement_ mprisants depuis Sarkozy.


On ne peut pas continuer sur la ligne *Sarkozy, Hollande, Macron*, il y en a marre, il est temps de dtruire la 5eme Rpublique et de construire autre chose, car a ne va plus du tout. Il faut se dbarrasser de la classe dominante, c'est devenu n'importe quoi.
 chaque fois on creuse un peu plus profond, y'en a marre, je n'ai pas envie de voir quelqu'un encore pire que Macron au pouvoir. (du genre Yannick Jadot)




> Faut dire aussi que Sarkosy avait donn le ton en s'asseyant sur le rsultat du vote du rfrendum de 2005 avec la complicit d'une bonne partie des dputs de l'opposition.


Depuis il n'y a plus de rfrendum comme a il n'y a plus de problmes  ::P: 
Les britanniques ont vot pour le Brexit et il y a rellement eu lieu, malgr les nombreux dputs qui voulaient trahir la volont du peuple, c'est presque un miracle de voir un rfrendum tre respect dans une nation membre de l'UE.




> ils se prtendent de gauche comme Hollande.


Ils se considrent de gauche car ils font du "socital", mais on s'en fout on voudrait du "social".
Au final Sarkozy, Hollande, Macron c'est la mme chose.

J'aimerais dire du bien d'Hollande quand mme, c'est qu'il allait coucher avec une actrice, tout seul, en prenant son scooter, le gars ne prenait pas de chauffeur et j'ai trouv a styl  :8-): 
a aurait t encore mieux si il y tait all en bus ou en vlo, mais il fallait qu'il porte un casque pour masquer son visage.




> d'o la dialectique du mpris, des "sans dents", "des gens qui ne sont rien", "des premiers de corde" etc, etc.


Je trouve que Macron s'est bien calm, avant il disait beaucoup plus de conneries, chaque semaine il y avait un nouveau scandale, a allait tellement vite que personne n'a pu suivre.
On aurait pu crire un livre avec toutes les conneries qu'il a dit.
Il tient des discours pour faire plaisir au public, mais il oublie que d'autres personnes vont entendre ce discours.
Je pense que maintenant il s'exprime moins, en mme temps il a encore des ministres qui peuvent servir de paratonnerre il aurait tort de ne pas les utiliser, ils sont l pour a.




> une Europe plus progressiste


 ::ptdr:: 




> propagande omniprsente eurobate


Les pays de l'UE vont devoir payer la participation du Royaume Uni et en plus l'UE veut augmenter son budjet.
Il y a les frugal five qui ne sont pas trop chaud pour augmenter leur contribution.
Berlin s'insurge contre le doublement de sa participation au budget de l'UE



> L'Allemagne a pris la tte d'un groupe de cinq pays (les  frugal five , Allemagne, Autriche, Sude, Danemark et Pays-Bas) qui estiment tre flous par le futur budget europen et notamment par la suppression des rabais. Ainsi, les Pays-Bas devrait voir sa contribution grimper de 50 % (de 5 milliards d'euros  7,5 milliards d'euros). A l'inverse, la France, qui ne bnficiait pas du systme des rabais, serait sujette  une hausse de sa contribution moins importante (de 7,5 milliards en 2020  un peu plus de 10 milliards en 2027).


a va tre intressant de voir ce qui va se passer, mais c'est cool de voir 5 gros pays tre fch aprs l'UE.

----------


## Jon Shannow

@ABCIWEB ) Ne te mprends pas sur mes propos. Quand je dis que "je crois dans une autre Europe", je veux simplement dire que le principe d'une Europe Fdrale me parait la meilleure voie  prendre. a ne signifie en rien que je pense qu'il faille garder cette UE ci. Il faut repartir de zro, bien videmment. Le principe de l'UE a t dvoy par les no-libraux, et il n'y a plus rien  attendre de cette UE-ci. 
Mais, je pense qu'une UE est la meilleure solution pour viter des guerres au sein de l'Europe, pour contrer les USA, la Chine, la Russie et bientt l'Inde ou que sais-je une super puissance qui mergera dans quelques annes. 
L'Union fait la force, comme on dit. Et, aujourd'hui on voit clairement qu'un pays isol comme la France ne fait pas le poids. 
Il suffit de regarder ce qui se passe avec la taxe GAFA. On voit bien que la France n'a pas les moyens de lutter contre les USA. Si l'UE avait jou son rle et avait fait ce travail, les USA n'auraient pas t aussi arrogants contre cette taxe. Ils s'y seraient opposs (normal, ils dfendent les intrts de leurs socits) mais les ngociations auraient eu une tout autre tournure. De mme, Amazon n'aurait certainement pas mpris aussi ouvertement l'UE qu'il ne l'ont fait avec la France.

C'est pour cela que je pense que le Brexit est une connerie pour le RU qui va se retrouver tout seul  ngocier face aux super-puissances. 

Donc, oui, je crois en une UE, mais pas celle-ci, effectivement.  (NB : je veux croire que l'on ira vers une Nation TERRE, mais hlas, je ne serais plus l pour le voir...)

----------


## Ryu2000

> Mais, je pense qu'une UE est la meilleure solution pour viter des guerres au sein de l'Europe, pour contrer les USA, la Chine, la Russie et bientt l'Inde ou que sais-je une super puissance qui mergera dans quelques annes.


Sans UE il n'y aurait pas eu plus de guerres au sein de l'Europe...
C'est expliqu l :
Comment osez-vous tre contre lEurope puisque lEurope cest la paix !?




> L'Union fait la force, comme on dit. Et, aujourd'hui on voit clairement qu'un pays isol comme la France ne fait pas le poids.


Mais arrtez avec a !
Dtruire l'UE ce n'est pas du tout s'isoler. D'ailleurs le Royaume Uni quitte l'UE pour s'ouvrir sur le monde et ne plus tre frein par le boulet qu'est l'UE. L'UE est une interface qui ralentit tout et qui impose trop de choses.
On verra bien si le Royaume Uni se portera si mal que a une fois qu'il sera sortie, en 2022  :;): 




> Il suffit de regarder ce qui se passe avec la taxe GAFA.


Les questions fiscales sont votes  l'unanimit il suffit qu'un seul pays sur 27 ne soit pas d'accord pour que a ne change pas.
L'UE facilite l'optimisation fiscale, les entreprises mettent un centre en Irlande, aux Pays-Bas ou au Luxembourg, et les bnficies fait dans tous les pays de l'UE sont envoy l-bas.




> C'est pour cela que je pense que le Brexit est une connerie pour le RU qui va se retrouver tout seul  ngocier face aux super-puissances.


On verra a... Si vous vous attendez  ce que le Royaume-Uni seffondre plus vite que les pays de l'UE vous risquez d'tre du  ::P: 
Des pays comme la Suisse, l'Islande, la Norvge ne sont pas dans l'UE et ils se portent plutt bien.
L'UE est une anomalie, a n'existe pas ailleurs dans le monde.
Il y a a pas d'autre alliance aussi lourde et contraignante en Asie ou en Amrique.
Il y a des histoires de BRICS ( Brazil, Russia, India, China, South Africa, Mexico), mais a n'a rien  voir avec l'UE.
Il y a des histoires d'ALENA, mais a n'a rien  voir avec l'UE.




> pas celle-ci, effectivement


Voil, donc tout le monde est d'accord, il faut supprimer l'UE !  ::D:  ::mrgreen::  (C'est bien, vous progressez, reconnatre que l'UE ne fonctionne pas c'est dj pas mal  :+1: )
Une fois que ce sera fait, vous pourrez militer pour crer une nouvelle UE et on verra ce que les peuples dcideront de faire...  ::): 




> NB : je veux croire que l'on ira vers une Nation TERRE


 ::roll:: 
On croirait entendre un franc-maon de bas degr...
Enfin bref, vous tes bien libre de rver n'importe quoi.

====
On va voir les dgts que feront le Brexit  l'UE. Elle ne va peut-tre pas s'en remettre.
a va tre intressant de voir ce que vont produire les "Frugal Five".  :8-):

----------


## bombseb

> @ABCIWEB ) Ne te mprends pas sur mes propos. Quand je dis que "je crois dans une autre Europe", je veux simplement dire que le principe d'une Europe Fdrale me parait la meilleure voie  prendre. a ne signifie en rien que je pense qu'il faille garder cette UE ci. Il faut repartir de zro, bien videmment. Le principe de l'UE a t dvoy par les no-libraux, et il n'y a plus rien  attendre de cette UE-ci. 
> Mais, je pense qu'une UE est la meilleure solution pour viter des guerres au sein de l'Europe, pour contrer les USA, la Chine, la Russie et bientt l'Inde ou que sais-je une super puissance qui mergera dans quelques annes. 
> L'Union fait la force, comme on dit. Et, aujourd'hui on voit clairement qu'un pays isol comme la France ne fait pas le poids. 
> Il suffit de regarder ce qui se passe avec la taxe GAFA. On voit bien que la France n'a pas les moyens de lutter contre les USA. Si l'UE avait jou son rle et avait fait ce travail, les USA n'auraient pas t aussi arrogants contre cette taxe. Ils s'y seraient opposs (normal, ils dfendent les intrts de leurs socits) mais les ngociations auraient eu une tout autre tournure. De mme, Amazon n'aurait certainement pas mpris aussi ouvertement l'UE qu'il ne l'ont fait avec la France.
> 
> C'est pour cela que je pense que le Brexit est une connerie pour le RU qui va se retrouver tout seul  ngocier face aux super-puissances. 
> 
> Donc, oui, je crois en une UE, mais pas celle-ci, effectivement.  (NB : je veux croire que l'on ira vers une Nation TERRE, mais hlas, je ne serais plus l pour le voir...)


Est-ce que tu es au courant que le but de l'UE c'est justement de crer une UE fdrale ? (et donc de dtruire les tats-nations d'Europe) 

Le seul intrt de crer les Etats-unis d'Europe serait de crer un bloc Euro-antlantiste uniforme de consommateurs dociles. L'argument "tats-nation = guerres" c'est le papier cadeau avec lequel on emballe ce projet pour que tu l'accepte. 
Les tats-nations sont justement en voie de disparition en Europe justement  cause de ce projet fdral, et pourtant a n'a pas empch des guerres d'avoir lieu : Yougoslavie, Syrie, Afghanistan, Irak, Lybie, guerre civile en Ukraine etc...Tout a parce qu'on nous faisons partie de l'OTAN (face militaire de l'UE) qui est dirige depuis Washington.

Pour ma part, je prfre un monde en paix avec des nations indpendantes qui s'entraident, plutt qu'un monde uniformis et standardis  la sauce Mac Donald

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Est-ce que tu es au courant que le but de l'UE c'est justement de crer une UE fdrale ? (et donc de dtruire les tats-nations d'Europe)


Oui, et non. Chacun des dirigeants veut garder ses petites prrogatives, donc, ils affichent une volont d'UE fdrale, parce que je pense que c'est assez vendeur, mais au fond ils se gardent bien de le faire. C'est un peu comme la proportionnelle aux lgislatives en France. Tout le monde le promets, mais au final, le systme leur convient bien, et donc personne ne le change.

Ensuite, comme je l'ai dit, je suis pour une UE, fdrale de prfrence, mais pas du tout sur les fondations actuelles. 




> Le seul intrt de crer les Etats-unis d'Europe serait de crer un bloc Euro-antlantiste uniforme de consommateurs dociles.


Oui, surement, avec le logiciel UE actuel. Mais, une fois encore, ce n'est pas cette UE que je souhaite.




> L'argument "tats-nation = guerres" c'est le papier cadeau avec lequel on emballe ce projet pour que tu l'accepte.
> Les tats-nations sont justement en voie de disparition en Europe justement  cause de ce projet fdral, et pourtant a n'a pas empch des guerres d'avoir lieu : Yougoslavie, Syrie, Afghanistan, Irak, Lybie, guerre civile en Ukraine etc...


Aucune de ces guerres n'ont eu lieu au sein de l'UE. Ce sont des guerres extrieures. Des fois nous y participons, des fois non. Mais aucune guerre entre les tats de l'UE. Regardes un peu l'histoire des tats Nation d'Europe, et voit comment ce continent a t mis a feu et  sang pendant des sicles. La priode de l'UE reprsente la plus grande priode de paix pour ce territoire. CQFD.




> Pour ma part, je prfre un monde en paix avec des nations indpendantes qui s'entraident, plutt qu'un monde uniformis et standardis  la sauce Mac Donald


Et moi, je prfre une plante en paix, o chacun est libre de circuler, de vivre et de garder sa culture tout en tant ouvert aux autres cultures. Une plante d'changes et de solidarit, plutt qu'un monde de libre change de biens pour le seul profit d'une minorit, et le plus grand malheur du plus grand nombre. Si tu as des guerres, c'est en grande partie, pour que des tats Nation s'approprient (ou s'assurent de pouvoir profiter) les richesses d'autres tats Nation, moins puissants.

----------


## bombseb

Et dans ce monde sans frontire, qui commanderait ?
A combien s'leverait le SMIC ?
Y aurait t-il un SMIC ?
Un droit du travail ?
Combien de congs pays ?
Qu'elle tte aurait le droit du travail ? Est-ce qu'il y en aurait un ?
Est-ce que l'excision serait autorise ou interdite ?
Le mariage gay serait autoris ou interdit ? Et la polygamie ?

Tu vois ou je veux en venir ? Si tu supprime les tats-nations, c'est pour imposer une lgislation commune  la terre entire et cette lgislation ne conviendrait pas  tout le monde. Par exemple de quel droit on imposeraient le mariage gay, nous petits occidentaux blancs, aux sngalais ?
Imposer des lois communes c'est dj ce qui se passe sur le continent europen et a n'a pas l'air de bien fonctionner.
La ralit est ttue : "on ne fait pas d'omelette avec des oeufs durs"


Edit :




> Aucune de ces guerres n'ont eu lieu au sein de l'UE. Ce sont des guerres extrieures. Des fois nous y participons, des fois non. Mais aucune guerre entre les tats de l'UE. Regardes un peu l'histoire des tats Nation d'Europe, et voit comment ce continent a t mis a feu et  sang pendant des sicles. La priode de l'UE reprsente la plus grande priode de paix pour ce territoire. CQFD.


Oui et alors ? Ces pays valent t'ils moins que les pays europens ?
Ce que je disais c'est que ces guerres ont ts faite par des pays de l'OTAN (nous) au mpris du droit international (ingrence etc) et pilots par washington.
Les usines fictives d'armement chimique en Irak tu t'en rappelle ? La France s'tait justement oppose  cette guerre en 2003 car nous avions encore un peu de souverainet...

----------


## Ryu2000

> La priode de l'UE reprsente la plus grande priode de paix pour ce territoire. CQFD.


Sans l'UE la mme chose ce serait probablement produite... (on verra si on refera la guerre  l'Allemagne quand l'UE n'existera plus, mais je n'y crois pas)
Des pays de l'UE ont particip  dstabiliser des pays (en aidant les terroristes qui voulaient renverser la Syrie par exemple, ou en aidant des no-nazi ukrainiens).

D'ailleurs en parlant d'UE :
Philippe de Villiers : George Soros est beaucoup plus puissant quEmmanuel Macron



> Son surnom  Bruxelles : le *puppet master*, en franais le matre des marionettes 
> Un peu moins dun an plus tard, Valeurs actuelles publie une enqute qui appuie les propos qui lui avaient valu  lpoque ltiquette complotiste - sans que ceux qui lancent lanathme ne se donnent dailleurs la peine de lappuyer par un argumentaire. Villiers ne stonne pas de nos informations, qui dmontrent comment George Soros infiltr la CEDH par lintermdiaire de son rseau dONG, lOpen Society Foundations :  *Lhomme qui manipule la Cour europenne des droits de lhomme, George Soros*, ne sarrte pas l. Il a confi lui-mme avec une bonhommie souriante : je suis un chef dEtat sans Etat. Il est le premier des lobbyistes du monde.  Un lobbyiste au pouvoir considrable :  Sa facilit  pntrer les instances europennes est due au fait que ce sont les intrts privs mondialiss qui gouvernent lEurope, explique Philippe de Villiers.* LOpen society Foundations est donc plus puissante quun pays comme la France*. George Soros est beaucoup plus puissant quEmmanuel Macron. Dailleurs, le surnom qui lui est donn  Bruxelles est loquent : le puppet master, en franais, le matre des marionnettes.





> Et moi, je prfre une plante en paix, o chacun est libre de circuler, de vivre et de garder sa culture


Ce n'est pas avec l'UE qu'on va arriver  a...
Les guerres arrivent car elles sont voulues par des lobbys. Parfois les USA veulent mettre leur dictateur en place dans un pays producteur de ptrole, donc ils dstabilisent le pays, les pays europens font parfois le sale travail car ils font parti de l'OTAN et l'OTAN est dirig par les USA.
Au moins du temps de Chirac, la France a refus d'intervenir en Irak, c'tait classe  :8-):  (la France tait pote avec Saddam Hussein et elle ne l'a pas trahi).
Aprs Sarkozy a fait assassiner Kadhafi (sous l'ordre des USA) et depuis c'est le chaos en Libye.
Sarkozy/Hollande on galement essay de faire tomber le gouvernement Syrien en utilisant des terroristes. (allez voir : "Sarkozy  Assad :  On va mettre la Syrie  feu et  sang !  (Rochedy)").

Des guerres ont lieu quand un pays producteur de ptrole ne souhaite plus vendre son ptrole en dollar.




> Une plante d'changes et de solidarit


a ne fait pas partie de la nature humaine.
Il y aura toujours des frictions entre des clamps, c'tait comme a du temps de Neandertal ce sera comme a jusqu' la fin, il faut protger son territoire sinon on te bouffe tes ressources et tu crves de faim.
Les humains sont des animaux, dans la nature la paix n'existe pas, sauf pour le paresseux, lui personne ne vient le faire chier ^^




> Si tu as des guerres, c'est en grande partie, pour que des tats Nation s'approprient (ou s'assurent de pouvoir profiter) les richesses d'autres tats Nation, moins puissants.


Ouais en effet beaucoup de guerre ont t ralis aux profits des USA pour prserver le ptro-dollar.
Mais bon il y a galement d'autres guerres qui ne sont pas rentable, et c'est a qui est bien avec Trump, il regarde combien a cote, combien a rapporte, et si a cote plus que a ne rapporte il n'intervient pas, donc les soldats US ne sont plus en Syrie, ce qui est trs bien. La CIA a galement arrter d'aider les terroristes.

Les guerres c'est mal, tout le monde est perdant (sauf ceux qui prtent l'argent et ceux qui vendent les armes), mais ce n'est pas en faisant un gouvernement mondial qu'on risque de les arrter...

====
Heureusement votre opinion est ultra-minoritaire et aucun peuple n'en voudra jamais.
Continuez de rver, de mon vivant je verrais l'effondrement de l'UE.




> Le mariage gay serait autoris ou interdit ? Et la polygamie ?


Il a dit que les cultures seraient prserves, donc en Arabie Saoudite il continueront de casser la gueule  des gays et de laisser les riches avoir plusieurs femmes. Parce que c'est la tradition l-bas, c'est important de respecter les traditions de chacun, ils sont chez eux, ils font ce qu'ils veulent. Il n'y a pas de rgle universelle.

 moins de partir dans des dlires "l'occident doit imposer son modle au monde entier, car c'est elle qui a raison" :



> *28 juillet 1885: Jules Ferry:  Les races suprieures ont un droit sur les races infrieures  (France)*
> Messieurs, il faut parler plus haut et plus vrai! Il faut dire ouvertement qu'en effet les races suprieures ont un droit vis  vis des races infrieures [...] parce qu'il y a un devoir pour elles. Elles ont un devoir de civiliser les races infrieures.[...]


=====
Edit :
Les guerres ne sont jamais voulues par les peuples, mais par des lites,  cause de l'UE les lites s'loignent de plus en plus des peuples. Les peuples ont de moins en moins de pouvoir  cause de l'UE.
Heureusement qu'il n'y a pas d'arme Union-Europenne.

----------


## tanaka59

Bonjour, 




> Sans UE il n'y aurait pas eu plus de guerres au sein de l'Europe...
> C'est expliqu l :
> Comment osez-vous tre contre lEurope puisque lEurope cest la paix !?
> 
> Mais arrtez avec a !
> Dtruire l'UE ce n'est pas du tout s'isoler. D'ailleurs le Royaume Uni quitte l'UE pour s'ouvrir sur le monde et ne plus tre frein par le boulet qu'est l'UE. L'UE est une interface qui ralentit tout et qui impose trop de choses.
> On verra bien si le Royaume Uni se portera si mal que a une fois qu'il sera sortie, en 2022 
> 
> Les questions fiscales sont votes  l'unanimit il suffit qu'un seul pays sur 27 ne soit pas d'accord pour que a ne change pas.
> ...


Il y a bien l'union du Franc CFA calqu sur l'UE ... Monnaie unique pour des rsultats plutot catastrophiques. 

Dans le mme acabit il y a les USA et leur plan d'uniformisation au niveau des administrations et du systme politique . Pourquoi  votre avis USA, canada, carabes et j'en passe ont un plan de gestion des frquences, radios, TV, internet, tlphonique uniforme ? La NAMPA cela ne parle  personne ? Et dire que les USA auraient du intgrer Cuba et le Mexique dans un projet de fdralisme amricain ...

Mme chanson entre la Russie et le Kazakhstan . Ces deux pays auraient du fusionner depuis longtemps ...

----------


## Ryu2000

> Il y a bien l'union du Franc CFA calqu sur l'UE ... Monnaie unique pour des rsultats plutot catastrophiques.


Le Franc CFA existait avant l'UE (le Franc CFA a date de 1945).
Aprs ouais a doit aussi handicapant que l'euro (c'est vraiment une ide de merde, des nations aussi diffrentes ne peuvent pas partager la mme monnaies, tout le monde est inconfortable sauf les allemands).

Ne vous inquitez pas le Franc CFA va disparaitre, il sera remplac par l'Eco, ce sera totalement diffrent  ::ptdr:: 




> Dans le mme acabit il y a les USA et leur plan d'uniformisation au niveau des administrations et du systme politique .


L avec les histoires de CETA/TAFTA les rgles des nations membres de l'UE se sont adapt aux rgles US.
Tout est de plus en plus uniformis  ::(: 




> Mme chanson entre la Russie et le Kazakhstan . Ces deux pays auraient du fusionner depuis longtemps ...


L'Ukraine devrait fusionner avec la Russie  ::P:  (comme l'a fait la Crime  ::P: ).

----------


## DevTroglodyte

> L'Ukraine devrait fusionner avec la Russie  (comme l'a fait la Crime ).


Je crois que les ukrainiens ne sont pas d'accord. On passera sur la manire dont la conqute de la Crime s'est faite, d'ailleurs...

----------


## Ryu2000

> Je crois que les ukrainiens ne sont pas d'accord.


a dpend lesquels... Plein d'ukrainiens pensent qu'ils auraient plus  gagner  se rapprocher de la Russie que de l'UE.

L'UE soutient les Neo Nazis anti Russe.
Un "nonazi" ukrainien reu  l'Assemble : De Rugy critiqu
Scandaleux : le fondateur du parti fasciste ukrainien Svoboda reu  lAssemble et au Snat !
La volte-face des mdias institutionnels au sujet des nonazis ukrainiens. Par Daniel Lazare
Bref qu'on laisse les Ukrainiens se dmerder avec les Russes. Nous ne devons pas intervenir.
Je faisais juste une blague... J'en ai rien  foutre de l'Ukraine, mais a m'nerve que BHL et l'UE soient du ct des No-Nazis...

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Et dans ce monde sans frontire, qui commanderait ?
> A combien s'leverait le SMIC ?
> Y aurait t-il un SMIC ?
> Un droit du travail ?
> Combien de congs pays ?
> Qu'elle tte aurait le droit du travail ? Est-ce qu'il y en aurait un ?
> Est-ce que l'excision serait autorise ou interdite ?
> Le mariage gay serait autoris ou interdit ? Et la polygamie ?
> 
> ...


Parce que tu raisonnes "ancien monde". Je n'ai pas dit que ce serait facile, mais je pense que c'est possible. La plupart des gens ne souhaitent, au final, que vivre bien chez soi. De pouvoir se cultiver et d'aller voir comment c'est ailleurs, mais pas forcment vouloir vivre comme les autres. 
C'est compliqu d'imaginer un monde diffrent, car les mentalits sont trs enracines (en grande partie  cause des religions abrahamiques qui ont caus de grands ravages en imposant une culture base sur la haine des autres).




> Oui et alors ? Ces pays valent t'ils moins que les pays europens ?
> Ce que je disais c'est que ces guerres ont ts faite par des pays de l'OTAN (nous) au mpris du droit international (ingrence etc) et pilots par washington.
> Les usines fictives d'armement chimique en Irak tu t'en rappelle ? La France s'tait justement oppose  cette guerre en 2003 car nous avions encore un peu de souverainet...


Tu dis d'une manire diffrente ce que j'ai dit. Ces guerres sont dues  la volont de certains tats de s'approprier les richesses d'autres pays. Si tout appartient  tout le monde, plus besoin de faire la guerre, c'est juste du commerce.

----------


## tanaka59

> Le Franc CFA existait avant l'UE (le Franc CFA a date de 1945).
> Aprs ouais a doit aussi handicapant que l'euro (c'est vraiment une ide de merde, des nations aussi diffrentes ne peuvent pas partager la mme monnaies, tout le monde est inconfortable sauf les allemands).
> 
> Ne vous inquitez pas le Franc CFA va disparaitre, il sera remplac par l'Eco, ce sera totalement diffrent 
> 
> L avec les histoires de CETA/TAFTA les rgles des nations membres de l'UE se sont adapt aux rgles US.
> Tout est de plus en plus uniformis 
> 
> L'Ukraine devrait fusionner avec la Russie  (comme l'a fait la Crime ).


Pour la petite anecdote, depuis la fin de la WW2, les USA ont cr une norme dites "federal standard". Chaque couleur utilis par un pays "allier" est standardise et codifie !

Cela passe par le rouge de ferrari ,  le rouge orang des pompiers allemands, le bleu "gaulois" de la gendarmerie franaise ou encore les noir/marron/vert "OTAN", et aussi le "vert saint patrick" de la police de New York dans les annes 1900-1960 .  ::ptdr:: 

Mme les rgles des camos ACU/pixel sont rgis par les USA ...  ::mouarf::

----------


## Ryu2000

> (en grande partie  cause des religions abrahamiques qui ont caus de grands ravages en imposant une culture base sur la haine des autres)


N'importe quoi...
Les gens se tapaient dessus bien avant que la religion juive n'existe.
Conflits prhistoriques



> Le dbat sur la nature humaine se poursuit, couvrant l'anthropologie contemporaine, l'archologie, l'ethnographie, l'histoire, la science politique, la psychologie, la primatologie et la philosophie dans des livres divers tels que War in Human Civilization d'Azar Gat ainsi que Warless Societies and the Origin of War de Raymond C. Kelly. Pour les besoins de cet article, le terme  conflit prhistorique  sera utilis afin de dfinir une agression mortelle organise entre communauts autonomes analphabtes.


Les plus grosses guerres n'ont rien  voir avec la religion. (bon ok les juifs se sont fait dgager d'un peu partout, mais ce n'tait pas une question de religion Expulsion des Juifs)




> Ces guerres sont dues  la volont de certains tats de s'approprier les richesses d'autres pays.


Dans le monde moderne il y a des guerres qui rapportent  des entreprises et des riches mais  aucun tat. (c'est pour a que Trump a vir ses troupes de Syrie, ce n'tait pas rentable pour les USA)
C'est comme la colonisation, a a fait perdre normment d'argent  la France, mais certains se sont enrichi, comme la famille de BHL qui a gagn des milliards avec le commerce de bois africains.




> Si tout appartient  tout le monde, plus besoin de faire la guerre, c'est juste du commerce.


*On ne sera jamais tous gaux !!!* Il y aura toujours une caste de riche et puissant, des cosmopolites sans racine, qui veulent exploiter la terre entire pour leur profit.
Il y a toujours la lutte des classes, les 1% des plus riches manipuleront toujours les 99%.
Une super classe  tous le pouvoir, il y a des puissants lobbys qui dirigent le monde, il y a des milliardaires comme Sorros qui ont un pouvoir immense.
Nous sommes de plus en plus les esclaves d'une lite qui domine le monde.

----------


## ABCIWEB

> @ABCIWEB ) Ne te mprends pas sur mes propos. Quand je dis que "je crois dans une autre Europe", je veux simplement dire que le principe d'une Europe Fdrale me parait la meilleure voie  prendre. a ne signifie en rien que je pense qu'il faille garder cette UE ci. Il faut repartir de zro, bien videmment. Le principe de l'UE a t dvoy par les no-libraux, et il n'y a plus rien  attendre de cette UE-ci. 
> Mais, je pense qu'une UE est la meilleure solution pour viter des guerres au sein de l'Europe, pour contrer les USA, la Chine, la Russie et bientt l'Inde ou que sais-je une super puissance qui mergera dans quelques annes. 
> L'Union fait la force, comme on dit. Et, aujourd'hui on voit clairement qu'un pays isol comme la France ne fait pas le poids. 
> Il suffit de regarder ce qui se passe avec la taxe GAFA. On voit bien que la France n'a pas les moyens de lutter contre les USA. Si l'UE avait jou son rle et avait fait ce travail, les USA n'auraient pas t aussi arrogants contre cette taxe. Ils s'y seraient opposs (normal, ils dfendent les intrts de leurs socits) mais les ngociations auraient eu une tout autre tournure. De mme, Amazon n'aurait certainement pas mpris aussi ouvertement l'UE qu'il ne l'ont fait avec la France.
> 
> C'est pour cela que je pense que le Brexit est une connerie pour le RU qui va se retrouver tout seul  ngocier face aux super-puissances. 
> 
> Donc, oui, je crois en une UE, mais pas celle-ci, effectivement.  (NB : je veux croire que l'on ira vers une Nation TERRE, mais hlas, je ne serais plus l pour le voir...)


J'avais bien compris, mais regardons les choses de plus prs.

Il y a une monnaie commune qui certes nous rend moins vulnrable aux spculateurs mais qui ne favorise au final que le pays conomiquement le plus puissant,  savoir l'Allemagne, au dtriment de tous les autres. Et elle ne s'est pas prive, en plus, d'utiliser les allemands de l'est et ses voisins polonais pour provoquer une concurrence dloyale  l'intrieur mme de l'Europe, pour laminer des pays comparables comme la France, l'Italie et l'Angleterre qui n'avaient pas cette opportunit d'exploiter une main d'oeuvre  bas cot. Ajouter  cela, que la plupart des multinationales ont dlocalis pour faire fabriquer leurs produits dans les pays de l'est. Voil le rsultat de la libre circulation des marchandises et d'adopter des rgles communes pour des pays ayant des niveaux de vie, des intrts et des situations compltement diffrentes.

Quand au mythe de la puissance, qu' fait l'Europe pour lutter contre les amricains ou chinois qui taxent des produits europens ? Rien. Qu'a-t-elle fait pour lutter contre l'embargo Iranien des amricains qui nous interdit de commercer avec ce pays ? Rien. Pourquoi signe-t-elle des accords de libre change qui stipulent que les entreprises peuvent faire un recours devant des tribunaux de commerce trangers si certains pays venaient  imposer des normes qui gneraient leur commerce ? Quid de la souverainet des tats pour imposer des normes qualitatives plus leves pour notre sant ou simplement compatibles avec les contraintes cologiques ?

Concernant la taxe GAFA c'est comme pour le reste, les allemands s'craseront toujours devant des menaces de reprsailles commerciales amricaines ou chinoises car leur conomie est essentiellement dpendante de leur commerce extrieur contrairement  la France et d'autres pays. Ils sont trs sensibles  un ralentissement de l'conomie mondiale et des alas internationaux, comme quoi une conomie base principalement sur les exportations est un gant aux pied d'argile. Ce qui fait leur puissance conomique constitue en mme temps une trs grande dpendance et entrave leur libert d'action. Et donc au final entrave la libert d'action de toute l'Europe. 

Tu raisonnes en termes de grosseur, mais un gros paralys est bien plus vulnrable qu'un petit, mobile et agile. Et as-tu des exemples d'un pays d'un niveau conomique comparable  la France et qui ne fait pas partie d'un grand bloc, qui se soit fait bouffer par les amricains ou les chinois ?

Quant  la guerre, nous avons une force de dissuasion nuclaire qui comme son nom l'indique est trs dissuasive. Par ailleurs des projets communs comme Airbus sont aussi fdrateurs d'entente et de collaboration entre les peuples. Je cite Airbus car c'est un exemple de ce que l'on peut faire sans l'Europe puisque le groupe a t constitu avant la cration de l'Europe. Paradoxe, le trait europen actuel qui interdit aux tats d'intervenir dans des projets industriels d'envergure (concurrence libre et non fausse) rendrait un tel projet impossible aujourd'hui car il a demand une restructuration des industries aronautiques des diffrents pays et une intervention massive des tats. 

Nous  somme donc paralyss  tous les niveaux, impuissants  nous dfendre, et condamns  subir la loi du march nolibral des lobbyistes de Bruxelles. Voil le rsultat de tes rves et de tes craintes, car c'est bien ces phantasmes que vendent les propagandistes europens, en se gardant bien de parler de ce que je viens de dcrire.

S'il y avait un rfrendum, je voterais donc pour le Frexit sans hsitation, car le foutage de gueule a assez dur. Quitte  refaire autre chose par la suite. Avec la peur au ventre tu voterais contre. Et tu sais quoi, tu pourrais bien dire que ce n'est pas l'Europe que tu veux, ils s'en foutent, ils diraient que tu as souhait une Europe nolibrale, de mme que micron dit que tous ceux qui ont vot pour lui au deuxime tour, revendiquent une politique nolibrale. Tu n'as pas encore compris le principe ? 

Voil pourquoi je dis qu'on exploite tes bons sentiments et tes craintes, agrments de prsupposs, pour au final faire perdurer un systme que tu dnonces.

Mais il n'y aura pas de rfrendum, en tous cas il ne sera pas organis par les pro Brexit. Ils se souviennent de 2005 et de gens comme moi, qui au dpart avaient un avis mitig avec un  priori plutt favorable pour les mmes motifs que toi, car  l'poque j'tais pris par mon travail et ne m'intressais que de loin  la politique, mais qui, aprs avoir entendu les arguments des opposants minoritaires, et lu les articles incrimins, se sont vite rendu compte que c'tait une arnaque et une prison et se sont transforms en ardents militants du non. Et nous avons t trs nombreux  suivre ce mme parcours puisqu'au dpart les sondages annonaient un oui assez facile et que le rsultat a t un non trs largement majoritaire. Faut dire aussi que c'tait un dbat sur plusieurs mois et d'un autre niveau que la mascarade du "grand dbat" micronique.

Crois et rves  ce que tu veux, mais quand on vote il faut redescendre sur terre et regarder la ralit en face et rien d'autre, sinon on se fait niquer. D'ailleurs mme en dehors d'un vote, quoi que tu fasses comme critiques, tu serais nanmoins compt dans les sondages comme soutien  l'Europe telle qu'elle est. Pour eux, comme pour les politiques, un "oui mais", est transform en oui sans conditions. Sachant cela, je n'aurais absolument aucune hsitation  dire non.

----------


## Ryu2000

Lintox de Sibeth Ndiaye sur la  complexit  dun rfrendum sur les retraites



> Cest un projet de loi qui comporte 65 articles. Faire un rfrendum sur un projet de loi dune telle complexit, a reviendrait en fait  faire 65 rfrendums. Cest la raison pour laquelle nous avons souhait quil puisse y avoir un dbat parlementaire qui soit riche.


Ils devraient essayer de ne plus rien dire, a se passerait mieux pour eux.

----------


## tanaka59

Bonjour, 




> Lintox de Sibeth Ndiaye sur la  complexit  dun rfrendum sur les retraites
> 
> Ils devraient essayer de ne plus rien dire, a se passerait mieux pour eux.


Je viens de jeter oeil  l'article 50 du projet de loi sur les retaites. Bon pour faire simple 150 000 personnes travaillent pour la "scu", CPAM, CAF, CARSAT, URSSAF et rgimes spciaux. Il y a un mais ... 15 000 personnes travaillent  la MSA, 5000 personnes travaill(ai)ent encore pour d'autres rgimes (caisse d'EDF-GDF, caisse des fonctionnaires, air France ...).

Que faire de tout ce personnel ? Un exemple , la MSA a 2 sites informatiques (Lille et Montauban). En cas de reclassification les gars qui bossent  Avelin(Site Lillois) devraient courir  Valencienne ou dans l'est de la France pour une reclassification en centre informatique de scurit sociale. De mmoire il y en a 8 ou 9 en France. 

CAF, CARSAT sont dj dj engorges de dossiers ... La Caf du nord il lui arrive de fermer 5 jours au publique par moment  cause d'un engorgement du nombre de dossier. La CARSAT Nord-Picardie c'est pire , cela va jusqu' 18 mois d'attente pour le traitement de prestation ! Rgulirement il y a un engorgement de 15  20 000 dossiers en attentes. 

Jespre que la migration des autres rgimes ne va faire crouler CAF , CPAM et CARSAT sous des tonnes et des tonnes de dossiers ...  ::?:

----------


## Rayek

> Lintox de Sibeth Ndiaye sur la  complexit  dun rfrendum sur les retraites
> 
> Ils devraient essayer de ne plus rien dire, a se passerait mieux pour eux.


Comme une certaine personne, qui flood les forums politique sans mme prendre le temps de rflchir et de lire les liens des journaux qu'il poste.

----------


## halaster08

> Comme une certaine personne, qui flood les forums politique sans mme prendre le temps de rflchir et de lire les liens des journaux qu'il poste.


Les forums politiques, actualits et parfois aussi la taverne

----------


## tanaka59

> Comme une certaine personne, qui flood les forums politique sans mme prendre le temps de rflchir et de lire les liens des journaux qu'il poste.





> Les forums politiques, actualits et parfois aussi la taverne


Dont un a eu le culot d'avouer qu'il tait trolleur ...

----------


## Ryu2000

Elle est porte-parole du gouvernement, ce n'est pas une random dans un forum... 
On peut faire voter plusieurs articles en un rfrendum, par exemple le trait de Maastricht contient 248 articles.
Autre exemple : les franais ont refus, par rfrendum, un trait qui contenait 448 articles :
Trait tablissant une constitution pour l'Europe



> Le texte comporte 448 articles, rpartis en quatre parties, prcds par un prambule.


Ce n'est pas la premire fois qu'elle dit de la merde :
Sibeth Ndiaye encore victime dune fake news

L'article va dans mon sens :



> Contrairement  ce quaffirme Sibeth Ndiaye, rien ne soppose sur le plan du droit  la tenue dun rfrendum sur la rforme des retraites. Ainsi, larticle 11 de la Constitution dit que peut tre soumis au rfrendum  tout projet de loi  portant sur  lorganisation des pouvoirs publics, sur des rformes relatives  la politique conomique, sociale ou environnementale de la nation et aux services publics qui y concourent, ou tendant  autoriser la ratification dun trait qui, sans tre contraire  la Constitution, aurait des incidences sur le fonctionnement des institutions .

----------


## benjani13

Notre grande presse commence  appliquer la vaseline:



> Rforme des retraites : aprs une semaine de dbats houleux, le recours au 49-3 se dessine





> En poursuivant leur obstruction parlementaire, les dputs Insoumis et communistes parviennent  bloquer l'examen du texte. Le recours  l'article 49-3 pour contourner ce blocage semble de plus en plus invitable.


Tout cela n'a rien  voir au fait de faire passer un projet de loi aussi majeur en  peine deux semaines, bourr de trous, donnant la possibilit au gouvernement de les remplir par ordonnance.

https://www.lefigaro.fr/politique/re...ssine-20200221

A voir:

----------


## ABCIWEB

> Tout cela n'a rien  voir au fait de faire passer un projet de loi aussi majeur en  peine deux semaines, bourr de trous, donnant la possibilit au gouvernement de les remplir par ordonnance.


Etude d'impact nulle, pas d'tude non plus sur le financement pour compenser : la baisse des charges des entreprises, la suppresssion des cotisations sur les heures supplmentaires, et la limitation des cotisations pour les trs hauts revenus. Toutes ces cotisations en moins feront soit baisser la valeur du point, soit seront prises sur d'autres budgets. Sans doute un peu des deux, on n'en sait rien, peu importe, c'est pas grave, c'est une petite rforme sans importance qui ne mrite pas qu'on l'tudie srieusement. L'essentiel est de faire rentrer les assureurs privs dans la boucle pour qu'ils en tirent profit, l'intrt public et le financement, on s'en fou.

Mais quand il s'agit d'expliquer son opposition  une rforme avantageuse pour le calcul de l'allocation adultes handicaps, on entend Vronique Hammerer, la porte parole du groupe LREM,  11'45"" dans la vido prcdente  : "Tout d'abord ces propositions arrivent de manire prcipites sans que nous ayons d'valuations approfondies ou d'informations concernant le financement..."

No comment  ::roll::

----------


## Ryu2000

> le recours au 49-3 se dessine


De ce ct l, il me semble que LREM a t plutt soft pour le moment.
Valls avait utilis 6 fois le 49.3.
Manuel Valls veut supprimer le 49-3... aprs lavoir utilis 6 fois



> *Manuel Valls la utilis 3 fois pour faire passer la loi Travail. Puis 3 fois pour faire passer la loi Macron.* Lancien Premier ministre et candidat  llection prsidentielle a propos ce jeudi de  supprimer purement et simplement  le 49-3,  hors texte budgtaire .


Le PS doit changer de nom, il n'est pas socialiste.

----------


## MABROUKI

> De ce ct l, il me semble que LREM a t plutt soft pour le moment.
> Valls avait utilis 6 fois le 49.3.
> Manuel Valls veut supprimer le 49-3... aprs lavoir utilis 6 fois
> 
> Le PS doit changer de nom, il n'est pas socialiste.


E.Valls  applique  la lettre le slogan des vieilles piles carres "wonder": ne s'use que si l'on s'en sert

----------


## Cincinnatus

> De ce ct l, il me semble que LREM a t plutt soft pour le moment.
> Valls avait utilis 6 fois le 49.3.
> Manuel Valls veut supprimer le 49-3... aprs lavoir utilis 6 fois
> 
> Le PS doit changer de nom, il n'est pas socialiste.


Quel est le rapport ? Valls est-il encore au PS ? Il ne serait pas plutt en Espagne ?

Sinon, on peut regarder le nom des partis : 
  PS : pas socialiste ? Que signifie socialiste depuis Hollande ?.
  LR : Rpublicains ? Corrompus pour beaucoup (Balkany, Fillon, ...)
  LREM : connaissent-ils la Rpublique ? Je crois que la majorit sur ce forum a rpondu depuis longtemps. Ce mouvement ne marche pas dans le bon sens.  
  RN : Ni rassemblement (cf leurs divisions), ni national (Marine au bal de Vienne avec des Nazis),
  LFI : Insoumis, sauf  Mlenchon
  Gnrations.s : ?? disparu
  Modem : Pour un mouvement il est plutt immobile, car constitu de notables ; reste le 'dmocrate' : notables et dmocrates, est-ce que a va bien ensemble ?

  EELV : Ont des dputs europens, parlent encore d'cologie. Les seuls  pouvoir conserver leur nom ? 

J'avais failli oublier : 
  PC : Un peu effac, mais a priori il reste communiste.

Il resterait donc 2 partis ayant un nom adapt  leur tendance. Pas bzef.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Quel est le rapport ?


benjani13 parlait d'un article du Figaro qui disait a :



> Longtemps cart par les responsables de la majorit, le recours  l'article 49-3 parat dsormais invitable pour contourner l'obstruction. Dj utilise sous le quinquennat de Franois Hollande, *cette manuvre permet au premier ministre de faire passer en force un texte de loi*, en engageant la responsabilit du gouvernement. Interrog par CNEWS vendredi matin, Gilles Le Gendre, le prsident du groupe LREM, a sembl prpar le terrain. Le 49-3, nous en discuterons s'il y a lieu d'en discuter, a-t-il prvenu.
> 
> Pas encore dgain, son recours fait dj polmique, jusqu'au sein mme de la majorit. Quatre dputs de l'aile gauche de LREM - Delphine Bagarry, Jean-Franois Cesarini, Stphane Claireaux et Sonia Krimi - et deux apparents au groupe majoritaire - Albane Gaillot et Annie Chapelier - ont fait savoir publiquement leur opposition vendredi. *Nous refusons de considrer comme seule issue l'emploi de cette procdure parlementaire qui - rappelons-le - permet au gouvernement de faire adopter une loi sans dbats et sans vote,  savoir donc, sans le Parlement*, dnoncent-ils dans un communiqu.


Je voulais juste dire que pour l'instant LREM n'avait pas utilis de 49-3 c'est tout.
Pour le moment sur ce point prcis, on pourrait se dire qu'LREM n'est pas pire que le PS.




> Valls est-il encore au PS ? Il ne serait pas plutt en Espagne ?


Il est nulle part Valls, il est grill partout.  ::mouarf:: 
Mais bon il essaie toujours :
Macron et Valls enterrent la hache de guerre et se reparlent (15/02/2020)
C'est un peu comme un cafard, il rsiste  tout.




> PS : pas socialiste ? Que signifie socialiste depuis Hollande ?.


La loi travail et la loi Macron ne faisaient pas trop dans le social.
Le social c'est un peu li  a :
Enjeux des politiques sociales en France



> le travail,l'emploi,la formation professionnelle,la protection sociale et l'assurance maladie,l'ducation,l'accompagnement des SDF,les politiques en directions des personnes handicapes et des personnes ges.


Ou a :
Historique des acquis sociaux en France



> 1941 : Minimum vieillesse et Retraite par rpartition Loi du 1er janvier 1941 par le secrtaire d'tat Ren Belin, ancien leader CGT, sous le rgime de Vichy (Ptain).1941 : Salaire Minimum Loi du 4 octobre 1941 contenue dans la Charte du Travail 101941 : Nationalisation des diffrentes caisses d'assurances sant qui deviendra  la Libration la Scurit Sociale.1942 : La Loi du 28 juillet instaure la Mdecine du Travail obligatoire pour les entreprises de plus de 50 salaris. Sous Ptain.1945 : Transformation des comits sociaux dtablissement en Comit d'Entreprise sous De Gaulle conservateur par Mends-France radical-socialiste1945 : Mise en place du systme de protection sociale (la Scurit sociale) par Ambroise Croizat1950 : SMIG anctre du SMIC, cr sous la prsidence de Vincent Auriol socialiste*1956 : Congs pays Troisime semaine Guy Mollet (secrtaire gnral de la SFIO)*1958 : Assurance chmage sous le gouvernement Pflimlin centriste.*1969 : Congs pays Quatrime semaine sous De Gaulle conservateur.*1975 : Assurance Vieillesse pour tous, Ministre Chirac sous la prsidence de Giscard conservateur.*1982 : Congs pays Cinquime semaine par Pierre Mauroy sous la prsidence de Mitterrand socialiste.*





> Il resterait donc 2 partis ayant un nom adapt  leur tendance.


Ouais c'est vrai que c'est pas mieux chez les autres partis... Enfin il y a quand mme Debout La France, Solidarit et Progrs, Rsistons, Union populaire rpublicaine qui ont des noms sympa.  ::P:

----------


## ABCIWEB

> Je voulais juste dire que pour l'instant LREM n'avait pas utilis de 49-3 c'est tout.
> Pour le moment sur ce point prcis, on pourrait se dire qu'LREM n'est pas pire que le PS.


Oui mais c'est une donne brute qui ne veut rien dire tant qu'on ne la remet pas dans son contexte. C'est le mme principe pour toutes les statistiques dont on nous gave quotidiennement pour afficher de bons chiffres, par exemple la baisse du chmage dont on ne sait pas comment elle est obtenue, entre la rforme des indemnisations chmages, les entreprises qui coupent les contrats de travail en deux, l'explosion des contrats prcaires, et des travailleurs indpendants qui font cela faute de mieux mais qui pour la grande majorit n'arrivent pas  en tirer un salaire dcent. On nous manipule avec des donnes quantitatives en se gardant bien de parler du qualitatif.

C'est la mme chose concernant le 49-3. Valls employait le 49-3 car il y avait une opposition  l'intrieur de son parti, avec les "frondeurs" Hamon, Montebourg etc. qui se sont  opposs aux rformes de casse sociale inities par Valls et Macron avec la bndiction d'Hollande. Il n'y a pas de dputs frondeurs chez LREM, certains dputs dmissionnent mais aucune opposition interne n'a accs aux mdias. Il n'y a pas de place pour la contradiction et le dbat en macronie, tous les dputs doivent marcher dans la trace de leur matre d'o leur rputation de dputs playmobil.

Le gouvernement Macron n'a donc pas besoin d'utiliser le 49-3 puisqu'il sait qu'il n'aura jamais de problmes pour obtenir une majorit, quoi qu'il dcide. Si la menace se prcise pour la rforme des retraites c'est simplement parce qu'il ne veut pas faire trainer le dbat, qui autant qu'il dure est autant d'occasions pour montrer les aberrations du projet : des rgimes spciaux qui perdureront pour certaines catgories contrairement aux promesses initiales, un ge de la retraite repouss malgr l'engagement de Macron dans sa campagne lectorale, un nivellement des retraites vers le bas en guise de plus d'galit, et un financement qu'on tudiera plus tard. Bref un total merdier qu'il vaut mieux ne pas exposer trop longtemps aux yeux des franais, surtout  l'approche des lections.

Pour dire que le non emploi du 49-3 jusqu' aujourd'hui n'est pas reprsentatif de la qualit de la dmocratie, mme s'il est prsent comme tel par le gouvernement ou dans les mdias aux ordres. Et c'est la mme chose pour toutes les donnes brutes dont on nous abreuve tous les jours : le citoyen est transform en comptable neuneu qui ne doit pas chercher  comprendre ni la justification de ces chiffres, ni les consquences des moyens qu'on utilise pour les obtenir.

----------


## Ryu2000

> la baisse du chmage dont on ne sait pas comment elle est obtenue


Normalement on radie des personnes inscrite  Pole Emploi, on en envoi en formation et on fait plusieurs catgories de chmeurs pour n'en considrer que certaines dans les statistiques officielles.
Des chmeurs finissent par perdre leur droits.




> Il n'y a pas de dputs frondeurs chez LREM, certains dputs dmissionnent mais aucune opposition interne n'a accs aux mdias. Il n'y a pas de place pour la contradiction et le dbat en macronie, tous les dputs doivent marcher dans la trace de leur matre d'o leur rputation de dputs playmobil.


Ouais il y a eu une douzaine de dmissions sur environ 300 lus.

Le gouvernement essaie de faire croire qu'il y a de l'opposition  l'intrieur d'LREM :
Rforme des retraites : le gouvernement "a peur" que le texte ne soit pas adopt par sa majorit



> Le 49.3 semble devenir invitable sur la rforme des retraites. "Le gouvernement et les dputs de la majorit ne sont pas obligs d'utiliser le 49.3", affirme Manuel Bompard dimanche 23 fvrier. "La ralit, c'est que le gouvernement est en train de faire monter les situations de blocage *pour pouvoir dire qu'il est oblig d'utiliser le 49.3 parce qu'il a un problme avec sa propre majorit*, parce que chaque semaine il y a des dputs LREM qui quittent la majorit. Il a peur que le texte ne passe pas", estime le dput europen LFI.


Bref, je voulais juste faire une blague sur Valls, parce que je trouve toujours a marrant de tirer sur cette ambulance. Mais aprs c'est vrai que d'habitude LREM n'a pas besoin de 49.3 car les dputs LREM ont tendance  suivre des consignes de vote.

Une dpute LREM a fait un lapsus a a fait marrer l'opposition :
Le lapsus de cette dpute LREM sur la rforme des retraites rgale l'opposition



> Aujourdhui, qui accepterait, sil connaissait le rgime universel, de revenir en arrire? Eh bien nous, nous vous proposons un grand bond en arrire, plutt que de regarder sans arrt dans le rtroviseur comme vous le faites, a-t-elle lanc sous les applaudissements de ses camarades. 
> 
> Lopposition sest immdiatement rgale dun tel lapsus en se partageant la squence sur les rseaux sociaux.


Ce genre de lapsus arrive.

La prsidentielle de 2022 commence  inquiter Emmanuel Macron et ses proches



> Les stratges nhsitent pas  envisager une limination ds le premier tour du chef de lEtat, qui cristallise les mcontentements.


Sarkozy et Hollande n'ont fait qu'un mandat, ce sont des choses qui arrivent, je ne vois pas o est le problme.
En 2 ans il peut s'en passer des choses, si a se trouve Macron fera comme Hollande et ne se prsentera pas  ::P:  (on ne sait jamais)

----------


## MABROUKI

> Une dpute LREM a fait un lapsus a a fait marrer l'opposition :
> Le lapsus de cette dpute LREM sur la rforme des retraites rgale l'opposition
> 
> Ce genre de lapsus arrive.
> 
> La prsidentielle de 2022 commence  inquiter Emmanuel Macron et ses proches
> 
> Sarkozy et Hollande n'ont fait qu'un mandat, ce sont des choses qui arrivent, je ne vois pas o est le problme.
> En 2 ans il peut s'en passer des choses, si a se trouve Macron fera comme Hollande et ne se prsentera pas  (on ne sait jamais)


Un bond en arrire  a rappelle le "grand bond en avant" de Mao lors de la rvolution culturelle  .
Depuis (j'avais 26 ans),j' ai appris  mes dpends  que les "bonds politiques" obissent  des lois tranges autres qu' l'ide  nave que j'en avais :des bonds en avant comme ceux du cabri ou du chat.
Seuls  des stratges  du dimanche peuvent envisager llimination d'un  chef  dtat .Ce terme suggre un coup dtat & fait encourir la peine capitale  son auteur. 
Un  chef  dtat   se retire  de la course prsidentielle comme il sied  cette fonction ,s'il apprhende lchec lectoral.

----------


## r0d

> Quel est le rapport ? Valls est-il encore au PS ? Il ne serait pas plutt en Espagne ?
> 
> Sinon, on peut regarder le nom des partis : 
>   PS : pas socialiste ? Que signifie socialiste depuis Hollande ?.
>   LR : Rpublicains ? Corrompus pour beaucoup (Balkany, Fillon, ...)
>   LREM : connaissent-ils la Rpublique ? Je crois que la majorit sur ce forum a rpondu depuis longtemps. Ce mouvement ne marche pas dans le bon sens.  
>   RN : Ni rassemblement (cf leurs divisions), ni national (Marine au bal de Vienne avec des Nazis),
>   LFI : Insoumis, sauf  Mlenchon
>   Gnrations.s : ?? disparu
> ...


Tu oublies le NPA.
Tu me diras, c'est plus facile quand le nom est ngatif (anti).

----------


## Jon Shannow

Bon, je crois qu'il est plus que temps de passer aux choses srieuses avec cette rforme des retraites.
Le 49.3 s'impose, c'est la dmocratie qui le rclame. La preuve en images dessins ...  :;): 

Des opposants qui ne veulent pas discuter


Des dputs qui font obstructions


Un projet sans faille et sans reproches


Oui, il est temps de passer au 49.3

----------


## benjani13

Le co-rapporteur de la loi retraites  l'opposition (dirig vers la FI  ce moment l): "La Rpublique c'est nous et vous vous n'tes rien"
https://twitter.com/LCP/status/1232445382191247360

La majorit quitte l'assembl en plein dbat:
https://www.ouest-france.fr/economie...uction-6753023

----------


## Ryu2000

C'est jamais une bonne ide de dire une connerie du genre "la rpublique c'est Moi" ou "la rpublique c'est Nous", a donne une trs mauvaise image, a rend la personne qui dit a trs antipathique.
Bon aprs Nicolas Turquois va le payer beaucoup moins cher que Melenchon  ::P:  ::mouarf:: 
On voit que le gars ne l'avait vraiment pas prvu, il improvise  la fin parce qu'il avait envie d'attaquer LFI.

L'explosion de rage de Melenchon a t diffus dans le journal de Yann Barths, je ne pense pas que l'extrait de Nicolas Turquois va tre autant diffus dans les mdias mainstreams.

----------


## halaster08

Pendant qu'on parle des retraites et qu'on se bat savoir  qui ira la faute du 49.3, il y a des petites news qui passent malheureusement inaperues:
L214 le groupe d'activiste contre la maltraitance des animaux avait publier il y a peu de temps une n-ime vido choc, le lendemain le ministre l'agriculture tait sur tous les plateaux tl et radio avec des lments de langage qu'on lui a souffl pour essayer de minimiser les faits, manque de chance et/ou d'intelligence en plus d'envoyer ces lments de langages au ministre et  des associations du mme bord, ces boulets les ont aussi envoy  L214 qui s'est bien sr empresser de les publier, rsultat le ministre est pris en flagrant dlit de mensonge et l'association demande ( juste titre) sa dmission.
https://www.huffingtonpost.fr/entry/...b62e9dc7d91cc4

----------


## David_g

Lassalle hier en sance : "Je commence  comprendre : il y a une partie qui veut la rforme des retraites et une autre partie qui n'en veut pas. a ne peut pas marcher"

Je vous passe les fous rires de tout les journalistes/spcialistes de la vie parlementaire quand il a sorti a.

----------


## Ryu2000

> le ministre l'agriculture


Donc en gros l'histoire c'est que le ministre de l'agriculture a reu un email qui disait que dans un abattoir, des non-conformits indniables, voir majeures avaient t rvles et les autorits avaient assur navoir pas dcel de "non-conformit  la rglementation", c'est a ?
Il va y avoir une nouvelle enqute et cette fois les autorits vont peut-tre reconnatre qu'il y a un problme dans cet abattoir.
Que tu mettes un ministre ou un autre rien ne change de toute faon... Ils bossent tous pour des lobbys.




> Lassalle hier en sance : "Je commence  comprendre : il y a une partie qui veut la rforme des retraites et une autre partie qui n'en veut pas. a ne peut pas marcher"


Je n'ai trouv que a :



> https://www.facebook.com/lassalle.je...8770952443963/
> Intervention du 25 fvrier 2020


a dure 2 minutes, il dit que le 49.3 est invitable et que c'est dommage parce qu'il craint a va tre une couche supplmentaire qui va s'ajouter  la colre du peuple (le peuple n'a plus confiance dans les partis et les syndicats).
 la fin il se fait applaudir un peu et personne ne se fout de sa gueule.
Donc je dois avoir vu la mauvaise intervention.

----------


## Cincinnatus

Dans la catgorie honntet intellectuelle : 
- Le 24 fvrier, sur Europe 1, Mme Agns Buzyn, candidate  la mairie de Paris, doute que Mme Hidalgo ait veill  la formation des personnels municipaux en charge des problmes mdicaux lis au coronavirus covid-19.
La mairie de Paris a alors rendu public des changes indiquant que :
- Le 12 fvrier, Mme Buzyn Agns, ministre de la Sant, flicitait Mme Hidalgo pour les efforts de prparation et formation de ses personnels.
(cf _canard enchan_ d'hier)

En quittant son bureau, la ministre a perdu la mmoire... ou plutt elle ment autant que les autres politiques de ce gouvernement en particulier et que les politiques de ce niveau en gnral.

----------


## Ryu2000

> la ministre a perdu la mmoire... ou plutt elle ment autant que les autres


Sont jugement a peut-tre volu, elle tait trs fier de quelqu'un et rtrospectivement elle s'est rendue compte que le job n'tait pas si bien fait que a  ::P: 
Ou alors c'est pour essayer de faire passer la maire de Paris pour une incapable. Quand t'es ministre de la sant tu veux faire croire que le travail ralis par tout le monde est excellent, afin de rassurer la population. La communication n'a rien  voir avec la sincrit ni la ralit, est-ce que la ministre de la sant aurait pu dire  Je ne sais pas si le personnel est suffisamment form et prpar  ? 
Les politiciens parlent toujours avant de rflchir, par exemple :
- 25/02 : Covid-19 : "Il n'y a plus aucun malade hospitalis en France", annonce le ministre de la Sant
- 26/02 : Coronavirus : deuxime mort, nouveaux cas le point sur la situation en France

J'ai sous estim les histoires de "la rpublique c'est nous" et du ministre de l'agriculture qui a reu un email mais qui ne veut pas en parler :
Retraites : "La Rpublique c'est nous et vous n'tes rien", l'attaque du co-rapporteur Modem contre les insoumis



> Les oppositions ont alors fustig un "*drapage*" d'un rapporteur qui a "*perdu ses nerfs*". Le prsident de sance Hugues Renson a reconnu *des "propos excessifs" de Nicolas Turquois, qui a d'ailleurs prsent ses excuses.* Avant ces incidents, chaque camp s'est renvoy la responsabilit de "l'obstruction" et de "l'absurdit" des dbats. Les dputs ont pitin dans l'article 2 du texte, sur les 65 du volet ordinaire de cette rforme des retraites.


Interrog sur l'abattoir Sobeval, Didier Guillaume perd ses nerfs et arrache le micro d'un journaliste



> "Jai communiqu en fonction des informations qui mavaient t donnes. Ces informations ont t assez claires, je navais pas de possibilit de voir autre chose. Jai dit que si on devait avoir de nouvelles informations je les donnerai. Aujourdhui je nai pas de nouvelles informations qui mont t redonnes du prfet, donc je nai pas de soucis", a ajout le ministre de l'Agriculture. Lorsque le journaliste lui demande si le 23 fvrier il n'tait pas inform *des non-conformits reconnues par ses quipes dans des changes de mails trois jours plus tt*, il choisit de s'en aller et de couper court  la conversation.


J'aime bien le  Jai dit que si on devait avoir de nouvelles informations je les donnerai  a me fait penser  la clbre rplique  Ecoutez, laissez la police faire son travail. Ds que j'aurais de plus amples informations, croyez bien que vous en serez les premiers informs .

Est-ce que vous pensez que le retour de l'affaire du Penelope Gate va jouer en dfaveur de LR lors des prochaines lctions municipales ?
Il me semble que Fillon ne fait plus de politique donc l'UMP ne devrait plus tre associ  cette histoire et la logique du "tous pourri" englobe l'ensemble des gros partis par dfinition, donc a concerne aussi bien l'UMP que le PS, qu'LFI, que LREM.
Du coup a ne sert peut-tre  rien de ressortir cette histoire juste avant le vote.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Est-ce que vous pensez que le retour de l'affaire du Penelope Gate va jouer en dfaveur de LR lors des prochaines lctions municipales ?


Le problme de LR, c'est qu'il y a dj un parti de droite au pouvoir... ::aie::  (mme remarque pour le PS, d'ailleurs)

----------


## Ryu2000

> un parti de droite au pouvoir


Ah ouais c'est comme Jean-Marie Lepen qui tirait la gueule en 2002 parce qu'il tait tomb contre Chirac et qu'il savait qu'il allait perdre.

"Nous sommes au bout": Macron interpell par un mdecin de la Piti-Salptrire sur la crise des hpitaux



> Quelques minutes plus tard, aprs qu'Emmanuel Macron a fait le tour du personnel de la Piti-Salptrire, le mme mdecin a profit du tour de parole pour en remettre une couche. Et de se montrer inquiet sur la capacit de la France  ragir face au risque actuel d'pidmie de coronavirus. "*Sans injection de moyens rapide, nous ne pourrons pas faire face  ce type de crise*", a estim le neurologue.
> 
> "Vous pouvez compter sur moi. L'inverse reste  prouver", a-t-il dit au chef de l'tat, qui en retour a dclar le croire "sur parole".


Si Macron injecte de l'argent dans les hpitaux l'UE va lui taper sur les doigts car elle nous impose de faire des conomies.

----------


## Gunny

Eeeeeet ca y est !

Retraites : Edouard Philippe annonce le recours  l'article 49.3 de la Constitution pour faire adopter sans vote le projet de rforme

----------


## MABROUKI

> Eeeeeet ca y est !
> 
> Retraites : Edouard Philippe annonce le recours  l'article 49.3 de la Constitution pour faire adopter sans vote le projet de rforme


Bah, le  49-3 me parait  un abus lgislatif du 1 er Ministre car il dispose d'une majorit confortable au Parlement.
Normalement il n'est utilis qu'en cas d'absence de majorit absolue au Parlement chose impossible  dans le scrutin majoritaire  2 tours.  
En plus ,il n' y a jamais de texte lgislatif urgent , sauf ceux relatifs  la scurit nationale, calamits publiques(pidmies) ou catastrophes naturelles  _Meme la fin du monde_(hein Ryu2000) ne peut tre invoque,puisque les carottes sont cuites .

Il reste videmment direz -vous le Rfrendum prrogative prsidentielle ,qui peut se transformer en cas de dsaveu en hara - kiri du Prsident contraint  la dmission ,& en cas de  succs en hari - kiri  du Parlement qui sera dissous dans l'esprit de sel prsidentiel.
Le rfrendum (disposition chrie de Mon Gnral) est une arme politique dvastatrice pour tous.
Ce qui fait que le 49-3  n'est qu'un "vaccin" (virus corona attnu ) du Rfrendum puisqu'il ne fait pas de mal aux politiques , mais peut faire des degats dans la "Plbe"

----------


## Ryu2000

> ca y est !


Ils avaient dit qu'ils allaient le faire, c'est une promesse tenue quelque part  ::ptdr:: 
Tout le monde savait que a allait arriver.

Le prsident du groupe LREM :



> https://twitter.com/LCP/status/1233852349145325569
> Le patron des dputs LREM, @GillesLeGendre, justifie le 49.3 par "*un nombre d'heures inouies*" passes dans l'hmicycle. #DirectAN #Retraites


Je crois qu'il dit que l'opposition bloquait le fonctionnement des institutions.

 cause de l'pidmie du Covid-19 les manifestations de plus de 5000 personnes seront peut-tre interdite.

----------


## zecreator

Franchement, vu comment ce gouvernement est encore au Pouvoir, alors qu'il se moque de son Peuple depuis le dbut, il ne risque rien d'essayer. Et il va avoir raison.

Quand je vois les commentaires sur LinkedIn sur le sujet, manifestement, les cons sont les citoyens qui n'ont rien vu venir.

----------


## Ryu2000

> vu comment ce gouvernement est encore au Pouvoir, alors qu'il se moque de son Peuple depuis le dbut


Est-ce que les prcdents gouvernements taient plus respectueux du peuple franais ?
Valls a fait passer de force les lois Macron et El Khomri, l'opposition n'tait pas d'accord.

Au moins ont peut rigoler :
Quand Edouard Philippe et Bruno Le Maire dnonaient le principe du 49.3



> Le 5 juillet 2016, Manuel Valls annonce quil utilisera de nouveau larticle 49.3 pour faire adopter sans vote le projet de loi de rforme du Code du travail, face  lopposition populaire et aux hsitations de lHmicycle. Le Premier ministre de Franois Hollande est coutumier du fait : il a dj dgain cet outil trois fois pour la Loi Macron en 2015, et le refera en tout trois autres fois pour cette Loi El Khomri, ou Loi Travail. *Un passage en force quEdouard Philippe, alors dput LR de Seine-Maritime, accueille... en se levant et en quittant lHmicycle, agitant les bras en signe dindignation.*
> (...)
> Son camarade haut-normand sur les bancs des Rpublicains, Bruno Le Maire, ne sait pas encore quil deviendra son ministre de lEconomie et des finances. Le dput de lEure intervient  la mme priode sur la chane dinformation iTl pour dire tout le mal quil pense de lutilisation du 49.3 :
> *Quand on est oblig, dans une majorit, dutiliser un instrument aussi brutal pour un texte de loi aussi creux, a sent la fin de rgne !*  assne-t-il.
> (...)
> Une autre squence mettant en scne Sgolne Royal est rapparue sur les rseaux sociaux. Interviewe en mai 2017 sur RTL, lancienne candidate  la prsidentielle soutient alors Emmanuel Macron, tout juste arriv  lElyse, et appelle  loptimisme :
> *Ce que je peux vous dire dEmmanuel Macron, cest quil na pas du tout lintention de brutaliser les Franais* , assure lex-prsidente de la rgion Poitou-Charentes et future ambassadrice aux ples.
> *Comme nous tous, il a t choqu par lusage du 49.3 par le gouvernement prcdent, donc a ne sera pas sa mthode*, je puis vous le dire. Il sait parfaitement, comme il la dit dans sa campagne et dans ses interventions, que la France a besoin dapaisement, de rassemblement .
> De fait.


Quand t'es dans l'opposition forcment que tu n'aimes pas le 49.3, mais quand t'es au pouvoir ce n'est plus la mme chose  ::P:

----------


## pmithrandir

En mme temps, est ce que l'on peut prtendre vouloir avoir des dbats constructifs quand on dpose des milliers d'amendements ?

Si au travail vous managiez une quipe, que vous leur donniez de l'autonomie et du pouvoir et que d'un coup, l'un d'eux se mettaient a convoquer 95 runions pour parler de la couleur du fond d'cran... je pense que rapidement l'autonomie en prendrait un coup.

Comment voulez vous travailler dans ces conditions ?

Est-ce que l'on ne devrait pas avoir une limite au nombre d'amendements proposable par un dput ou un groupe en fonction de son poids  l'assemble ?
Mme sur un texte monstre comme celui ci, si LFI avait eu 100 amendements comme quota, il n y aurait pas eu de 49-3. Et ca aurait surement t plus productif pour tout le monde.

Ca vous plait de les payer a faire : 


```

```

A un moment, ca fait cher la boucle

----------


## fredoche

O quand pmithrandir cautionne et justifie les principes autocratiques en reprenant parfaitement les lments noncs par Gilles Le Gendre et consors, plus la plthore de LREM 

Effectivement  quoi sert ce parlement ? A quoi sert de dbattre d'une loi si bien faite ? A quoi peut servir de l'amender ? A quoi sert mme un gouvernement, des lus, quand un seul homme peut penser pour nous tous ?

----------


## Jon Shannow

pmithrandir, tu pourrais tre porte parole du gouvernement, tu as les mmes raisonnements que Sibeth N'Diaye...

----------


## benjani13

> O quand pmithrandir cautionne et justifie les principes autocratiques en reprenant parfaitement les lments noncs par Gilles Le Gendre et consors, plus la plthore de LREM 
> 
> Effectivement  quoi sert ce parlement ? A quoi sert de dbattre d'une loi si bien faite ? A quoi peut servir de l'amender ? A quoi sert mme un gouvernement, des lus, quand un seul homme peut penser pour nous tous ?


Ce truc est un texte  trou  remplir par des ordonnances indfinies, financ par des mesures indfinies, pilots par des indicateurs indfinies, dont l'impacte est indfini (cf les vives critiques du conseil d'tat), mais le problme c'est l'opposition qui cherche  gagner du temps de dbat afin de tenter de tirer les vers du nez de la majorit et de pouvoir voter un texte sans trou...

Je rappelle que LREM a la majorit absolu  l'assembl, et une majorit encore en rangs serrs. Si le 49.3 a t dgain c'est bien par ce que la majorit se ridiculise en tant totalement incapable de produire le moindre argumentaire cohrent en faveur de cette rforme ni de rpondre sur la moindre question de fond. C'est pour mettre fin  leur ridicule prestation que le 49.3 a t appliqu. Les oppositions (car la droite a aussi eu de vives prises de paroles contre la majorit) ont dmontr ce qu'on savait dj : ce projet n'a aucune raison d'tre.

Aprs le dpt des deux motions de censure de droite et de gauche, Franois Ruffin appel  la dissolution de l'assembl nationale : https://francoisruffin.fr/pour-une-d...ion-assemblee/

----------


## Ryu2000

> Si au travail vous managiez une quipe, que vous leur donniez de l'autonomie et du pouvoir et que d'un coup, l'un d'eux se mettaient a convoquer 95 runions pour parler de la couleur du fond d'cran... je pense que rapidement l'autonomie en prendrait un coup.


C'est vrai que parfois il y a trop de runions et que parfois elles sont inutilement longues. C'est pour a qu'en Scrum il y a des stand-ups meetings, a saoul tout le monde d'tre dbout ils sont press d'aller sasseoir alors a ne trane pas.
Il doit y avoir moyen de faire mieux que des runions, a bloque trop de gens pendant trop longtemps, peut-tre que l'avenir de l'entreprise c'est les forums  ::P: . Redmine c'est sympa, mais il doit y avoir moyen de faire mieux.

Rforme des retraites : la France insoumise a-t-elle dpos 700.000 sous-amendements?



> Mais ce chiffre annonc par la parlementaire est faux. Il a d'ailleurs t contest par Jean-Luc Mlenchon. Clmentine Autain s'est un peu emballe devant les camras. Selon Libration, qui a contact lAssemble nationale, *les sous-amendements sur la rforme des retraites seraient au nombre de 155.000 et les amendements de 20.000.*
> 
> Un sous-amendement est la modification d'un amendement dj existant, qui peut se rsumer, comme c'est le cas dans cette situation, au changement d'un simple mot. 
> 
> Le prsident de l'Assemble devrait parler 150 jours s'il fallait tudier tous les amendements
> *Chaque sous-amendement donne droit  deux minutes supplmentaires de temps de parole*. Sur Twitter, la dput LaREM de Paris, Olivia Grgoire, a affirm que le blocage sur les discussions tait "infernal" et quil "pourrait continuer", tant donn que la France Insoumise "avait dpos 700.000 amendements".


Est-ce que les dputs LFI on proposs de modifier chaque phrase du texte juste pour perdre du temps ? Ils sont fans d'attaque par dni de service ou comment a se passe ?
Parce que bon si tu proposes 155 000 sous amendements il ne doit pas y avoir grand chose dans chaque sous amendement.

----------


## halaster08

> mais le problme c'est l'opposition qui cherche  gagner du temps de dbat afin de tenter de tirer les vers du nez de la majorit et de pouvoir voter un texte sans trou...


En quoi c'est un problme ? Moi je vois plutt a comme une bonne chose ...
edit: dsol l'ironie a passe pas toujours bien  l'crit, d'autant qu'on peut entendre le mme genre d'argument de la part de gens qui le pensent vraiment.

----------


## benjani13

> En quoi c'est un problme ? Moi je vois plutt a comme une bonne chose ...


J'tais ironique bien sur, pour souligner le ridicule de ceux qui veulent clore le dbat en deux semaines  peine  :;):

----------


## DevTroglodyte

> En quoi c'est un problme ? Moi je vois plutt a comme une bonne chose ...


C'est un problme pour le gouvernement.

----------


## Ryu2000

Ce n'est peut-tre pas ultra constructif de proposer de changer 1 mot dans des dizaines de milliers d'amendements.
Rforme des retraites : cinq minutes pour comprendre la bataille des amendements



> Que retrouve-t-on dans ces amendements ?
> Tout et son contraire. Environ la moiti de ces amendements demandent la suppression pure et simple d'un article ou d'un alina, selon les calculs de France Info. Parmi les autres, certains visent  enrichir le texte sur le fond. D'autres semblent bien plus anecdotiques, visant par exemple  remplacer un mot par un autre voire  le supprimer. Le numro 42334 (dpos par plusieurs dputs LFI) prvoit, par exemple, d'ajouter  comprhensibilit    clart   un autre amendement.  Nous dnonons le fait que cette rforme soit absolument incomprhensible , est-il crit dans la justification.





> https://twitter.com/SylvainWaserman/...52342185988097
> 
> 19 heures de perchoir depuis jeudi. 41000 amdts dont ceux-l qui changent les mots au regard par en considration puis  prenant en compte  puis  prenant pleinement en compte  puis afin de prendre en compte puis en considrant puis eu gard   #obstructionAN Visage du mais soulag


Pourquoi ils ont propos des milliers de trucs inutiles au lieu de proposer 5, 6 ides vraiment intressantes ?

----------


## DevTroglodyte

> Pourquoi ils ont propos des milliers de trucs inutiles au lieu de proposer 5, 6 ides vraiment intressantes ?


... Il faut vraiment qu'on te l'explique ?

Gagner du temps.

----------


## benjani13

> Ce n'est peut-tre pas ultra constructif de proposer de changer 1 mot dans des dizaines de milliers d'amendements.
> Rforme des retraites : cinq minutes pour comprendre la bataille des amendements
> 
> 
> 
> Pourquoi ils ont propos des milliers de trucs inutiles au lieu de proposer 5, 6 ides vraiment intressantes ?


Car chaque amendement permet de gagner du temps de parole. Temps de parole qui a notamment t rduit suite au nouveau rglement de l'assembl nationale, ou encore la possibilit de dcider que plusieurs amendements portant sur le mme sujet ne puisse tre le sujet que d'une seule prise de parole. C'est l le but du dpt massif d'amendement : proposer des amendements inutiles afin de cumuler assez de temps pour pouvoir dfendre les "_5, 6 ides vraiment intressantes_".

----------


## fredoche

les ides intressantes existent ryu :
- la 1re retrait pur et simple du projet de loi
- la 2e... justifications mensongres de ce projet de loi : pas de dficit des rgimes, pas de prservation des acquis, pas d'amlioration pour aucun franais, baisse des retraites pour tous, etc.
- la 3e : quelle est l'urgence ?
- la 4e : pourquoi ne pas laisser les partenaires sociaux en dbattre ?

Pourquoi faudrait-il accepter ce projet de loi inique dont personne ne veut ? 
A part 2-3 mecs comme pmithrandir parce que lui a fait la moiti de sa carrire  l'tranger et qu'il se dit que pour sa pomme a va lui permettre de remonter un peu sa propre pension.

----------


## David_g

> Est-ce que l'on ne devrait pas avoir une limite au nombre d'amendements proposable par un dput ou un groupe en fonction de son poids  l'assemble ?
> Mme sur un texte monstre comme celui ci, si LFI avait eu 100 amendements comme quota, il n y aurait pas eu de 49-3. Et ca aurait surement t plus productif pour tout le monde.


Quelle horreur !! Dj en quoi le poids aurait une importance ? Tu veux dire que certains lus auraient plus d'intrt que d'autres (ou reprsentent des citoyens plus important) ?

Alors oui, il arrive qu'il y ait ce type de manuvre. cela arrive combien de fois (sachant qu'on est loin du record) au final ? et sachant qu'il y a dj le temps programm si tu veux rduire le temps de dbat ("bailloner") les dputs.
Puis srieusement, tu as l un texte majeur pour la socit. Dsol mais mme si on doit y passer 5 mois, a me drange pas.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Car chaque amendement permet de gagner du temps de parole.


[blague]Si en 2 minutes tu n'arrives pas  convaincre la majorit des dputs de voter afin de retirer le projet de loi, c'est que t'es nul  ::P: [/blague]
Donc les dputs utilisaient du temps destin  parler de changement de mot pour parler d'autre chose ?
Ils croyaient vraiment que leur stratgie allait fonctionner ? Convaincre des dputs LREM de ne pas suivre le parti ce n'est pas vident...

----------


## benjani13

> [blague]Si en 2 minutes tu n'arrives pas  convaincre la majorit des dputs de voter afin de retirer le projet de loi, c'est que t'es nul [/blague]
> Donc les dputs utilisaient du temps destin  parler de changement de mot pour parler d'autre chose ?
> Ils croyaient vraiment que leur stratgie allait fonctionner ? Convaincre des dputs LREM de ne pas suivre le parti ce n'est pas vident...


Premirement les dbats sont publics, dont les autres dputs ne sont pas le seul public viss. Les dbats sont publics et permettent de porter  l'attention des citoyens certains points de ce projet. Deuximement, non le but n'est pas de convaincre les enmarcheurs, mais de les pousser dans leur retranchement, de les forcer  argumenter,  prendre position,  parler du fond,  les sortir parfois de leur langue de bois. C'est grce  cela que les citoyens peuvent voir que les dputs LREM eux n'ont aucun arguments, ont gnralement une pitre comprhension de ce texte, quand ils ne sont pas en plus insultant voir menaant. Sans le travail des oppositions nous en serions tous encore  couter (et gober pour beaucoup) les lments de langages de la majorit et du gouvernement.

----------


## Marco46

> Pourquoi ils ont propos des milliers de trucs inutiles au lieu de proposer 5, 6 ides vraiment intressantes ?


Si t'avais regard les dbats sur la HADOPI tu poserais pas cette question. C'est valable aussi pour le commentaire de @pmithrandir.

Si tu poses pas 25 fois la mme question tu obtiens une rponse en 2 secondes suivi d'un "avis dfavorable" et a passe aux chiottes. Plus les membres du gouvernement parlent de ce sujet, plus ils dvoilent un peu plus de la mascarade.

D'autre part le gouvernement n'a absolument rien  carrer des propositions constructives de qui que ce soit. Ils veulent faire passer leur truc comme eux ils veulent. En gros si t'es pas d'accord avec eux t'es pas constructif.

Le but tait donc de leur faire payer un minimum leur putasserie en les forant  venir s'humilier  la tribune heure aprs heure. Mais avec le cynisme et l'opportunisme qu'on leur connait ils ont saisi la petite fentre d'opportunit pour faire passer la pilule du 49.3 au moment o l'attention est tourne ailleurs.

Aujourd'hui les gens qui peuvent encore penser sincrement que les LREM sont des dmocrates sont juste des imbciles. C'est un parti autocrate ni plus ni moins. Non content d'avoir la majorit  l'AN pour faire passer ce qu'ils veulent, a ne leur suffit plus, il faut en plus ne rien discuter de la plus grande rforme depuis 1945.

----------


## fredoche

C'est clair 
De la manipulation  un tel niveau et de manire aussi honte, il faut le faire quand mme.
Le dessin de jon illustre parfaitement la situation quand  la comm du gouvernement. Un tel niveau de mpris, comment est-ce possible ?

De toute faon, ils veulent clore le dbat ? H bien rfrendum pour ou contre, et on assume les rsultats. Parce que de toute faon le texte ne sera pas amend, 49.3 oblige. Donc il peut tre vot tel quel par les franais.

Ces grands dmocrates  de la macronie devraient se dpcher, on est dans les isoloirs dans 13 jours tout juste, donc c'est facile  organiser

----------


## benjani13

> C'est clair 
> De la manipulation  un tel niveau et de manire aussi honte, il faut le faire quand mme.
> Le dessin de jon illustre parfaitement la situation quand  la comm du gouvernement. Un tel niveau de mpris, comment est-ce possible ?
> 
> De toute faon, ils veulent clore le dbat ? H bien rfrendum pour ou contre, et on assume les rsultats. Parce que de toute faon le texte ne sera pas amend, 49.3 oblige. Donc il peut tre vot tel quel par les franais.
> 
> Ces grands dmocrates  de la macronie devraient se dpcher, on est dans les isoloirs dans 13 jours tout juste, donc c'est facile  organiser


Bha non vu que (et a reboucle avec ton message sur la comm) Ndiaye a dit que c'est pas possible de faire voter un rfrendum sur le projet de loi car faudrait faire voter 65 fois (une fois chaque article)! Plot twist : c'est un mensonge

https://www.lemonde.fr/les-decodeurs...9_4355770.html

----------


## Ryu2000

> Les dbats sont publics et permettent de porter  l'attention des citoyens certains points de ce projet.


Oui comme chacun sait, public snat fait beaucoup d'audience... Bon  la limite quand une dpute LREM dit une normit a fait un peu parler sur Twitter.
La plupart des franais sont contre cette rforme, mais a ne change rien, ce n'est pas dcid par rfrendum.
De toute faon en ce moment les gens sont en train de se dire "la rcession arrive en Allemagne, le krach est de plus en plus probable, l'conomie mondiale est sur le point de seffondrer", donc la rforme des retraies c'est un peu secondaire.




> les citoyens peuvent voir que les dputs LREM eux n'ont aucun arguments


a fait un bail que les franais savent que les dputs LREM sont nuls.
Je vous rappelle :
Hsitantes, imprcises... Ces candidates LREM vraiment pas au niveau ! (a date de 2017)


Donc la stratgie d'LFI c'tait de poser des questions aux dputs LREM jusqu' ce qu'ils craquent et disent une connerie ? Il n'y a pas besoin de les harceler et de les user pour a ^^

===
Rforme des retraites : lintersyndicale appelle  des manifestations contre le 49.3 partout en France mardi
En Suisse les gros salons sont annuls pour viter que le Covid-19 ne se rpande trop vite, au Japon les coles sont fermes, et l y a des syndicats qui demandent aux franais se runir dehors. C'est un coup  attraper la grippe ^^

Capcom a annul des tournois de Street Fighter V :
Le Brussels Challenge annul  cause du coronavirus



> L'tape bruxelloise n'est pas la seule dans le cas puisque le Norcal Regionals et l'April Annihilation sont galement retirs du Capcom Pro Tour. La cause de ce retrait est bien videmment le risque sanitaire li  l'pidmie de coronavirus qui touche actuellement notre plante.
> 
> Dans la foule, les organisateurs du Brussels Challenge ont tout simplement dcid d'annuler l'vnement pour les mmes raisons. C'est une sage dcision, tant au niveau de la scurit des joueurs et des spectateurs que par rapport au risque de voir certains tournois dserts par des joueurs trangers freins ou interdits de dplacement.

----------


## benjani13

> Oui comme chacun sait, public snat fait beaucoup d'audience... Bon  la limite quand une dpute LREM dit une normit a fait un peu parler sur Twitter.


Ce n'est pas comme si tous les dputs sont sur Twitter et partagent leurs interventions les plus intressantes... Et pas que lorsqu'un LREM dit une normit...





> De toute faon en ce moment les gens sont en train de se dire "la rcession arrive en Allemagne, le krach est de plus en plus probable, l'conomie mondiale est sur le point de seffondrer", donc la rforme des retraies c'est un peu secondaire.


Je ne sais pas dans quelle France parallle tu vis...




> Donc la stratgie d'LFI c'tait de poser des questions aux dputs LREM jusqu' ce qu'ils craquent et disent une connerie ? Il n'y a pas besoin de les harceler et de les user pour a ^^


Tu ne comprends rien, tu m'puises... Pas qu'ils disent une connerie, qu'ils prouvent qu'ils n'ont pas d'arguments et que donc, contrairement  ce qu'ils affirment depuis le dbut, ce projet ne vas pas de soi.

----------


## Ryu2000

> partagent leurs interventions les plus intressantes...


a nintresse qu'une infime minorit. Ce qui plait  la masse ce sont les choses ngatives. Les sentiments ngatifs sont toujours plus fort que les positifs.




> Je ne sais pas dans quelle France parallle tu vis...


Les franais qui se disent a devraient tre plus nombreux, l'conomie est ralentit  cause des mesures contre le Covid-19, alors que quand t'es infect t'as 98% de chance de t'en remettre.
Mais c'est cool, on pollue un peu moins ces temps-ci, les gens sont moins chaud pour voyager, c'est toujours positif.




> Pas qu'ils disent une connerie, qu'ils prouvent qu'ils n'ont pas d'arguments et que donc, contrairement  ce qu'ils affirment depuis le dbut, ce projet ne vas pas de soi.


Parce qu'il y en a qui l'ignore encore a ? Le but de la rforme c'est de faire faire des conomies  l'tat car il est trop endett.
De toute faon mme si LREM ne faisait pas passer cette rforme, elle serait appliqu par un prochain parti au pouvoir, puisque a vient des GOPE :
Rforme des retraites : double jeu des syndicats ? par Hippocrate.



> Comme lexplique lUPR depuis des annes, tous les gouvernements franais successifs sattachent  mettre systmatiquement en application les dites  recommandations  contenues dans ces GOP.
> Observez ci-aprs un extrait de ce rapport :
> 
> Considrant n 10 des GOP 2018, p. 4
> 
> 
> Recommandation n 4 des GOP 2018, p. 7
> 
> Comme il est facile de le constater, le gouvernement franais reprend  son compte tous les motifs et arguments de ce texte bruxellois pour justifier sa rforme des retraites auprs de la population.
> Le seul motif sur lequel le gouvernement ne stale pas concerne le but final de lopration : *rduire le montant global des retraites de 5 milliards, chaque anne*. Rduction au nom de lquit, bien entendu.

----------


## benjani13

> De toute faon mme si LREM ne faisait pas passer cette rforme, elle serait appliqu par un prochain parti au pouvoir, puisque a vient des GOPE


Oh bordel j'abandonne ><

----------


## pmithrandir

C'est rare de me prendre autant de - d'un coup  ::): 

Pour moi, le but de l'assemble, c'est d'avoir un dbat constructif pour arriver  un rsultat utile  la socit.

Dans ce contexte, l'attitude de LFI ne coche aucune des cases, et au contraire nuit au dbat. Au mieux, c'est du travail  faire en amont. Vous n'allez pas 
me dire que les 155 000 modifications de mots sont toutes pertinentes. Ni que les dputs LREM auraient refus de corriger une coquille qui allait affaiblir la loi ou la rendre inconstitutionnelle.
Ici, le but de LFI n'est pas de construire, mais de dtruire.
Ils n'aiment pas la rforme, cest leur droit, mais ils reprsente une partie de la population, et en ce moment, une partie faible du parlement. Avoir ce genre de comportement ne me parait pas une preuve de sens politique, mais bien une stratgie d'opposition strile.

Je pense sincrement que la gauche mriterait de revenir au pouvoir en France, parce que depuis Jospin, c'est un peu le dsert. Mais l, a vous donne vraiment envie ?

DDOS l'assemble nationale et se plaindre de se faire blacklist son IP, c'est un peu fort.
Encore une fois, tout est affaire de retenue. Si tu dpose 100-200 amendements, il y aura surement de la substance. Mais ici, y a rien, que dalle.

Vous pariez combien que ces amendements et sous amendements sont le rsultat d'un algo ? Rechercher parmi une lite de synonyme des mots qu'on place alatoirement histoire de faire du volume. C'est un programme de 2 jours max  faire. Comme en plus on s'en fout de la qualit finale puisque a va a la poubelle, a va mme peut tre encore plus vite.
Il se passe quoi quand le prochain groupe un peu con de l'assemble se dcide  dposer 28 millions d'amendements ? Ou mme 200 milliards. Pourquoi sarrter c'est la machine qui bosse. On fait un dbat de 150 ans pour connaitre la taille des tomates ?

Quand la politique laisse le pas a la dmagogie, la technocratie prend le relai. 

Mais elle n'a aucune vision, est fortement utilitariste... donc inhumaine.

A vous de faire votre choix. Moi je ne choisi pas LREM, mais le respect de l'assemble nationale en tant qu'institution. Respect qui manque cruellement ces temps-ci.

----------


## benjani13

> C'est rare de me prendre autant de - d'un coup 
> 
> Pour moi, le but de l'assemble, c'est d'avoir un dbat constructif pour arriver  un rsultat utile  la socit.
> 
> Dans ce contexte, l'attitude de LFI ne coche aucune des cases, et au contraire nuit au dbat. Au mieux, c'est du travail  faire en amont. Vous n'allez pas 
> me dire que les 155 000 modifications de mots sont toutes pertinentes. Ni que les dputs LREM auraient refus de corriger une coquille qui allait affaiblir la loi ou la rendre inconstitutionnelle.
> Ici, le but de LFI n'est pas de construire, mais de dtruire.
> Ils n'aiment pas la rforme, cest leur droit, mais ils reprsente une partie de la population, et en ce moment, une partie faible du parlement. Avoir ce genre de comportement ne me parait pas une preuve de sens politique, mais bien une stratgie d'opposition strile.
> 
> ...


Je n'ai pas le temps de me rpter donc je t'invite  lire les messages entre ta prcdente intervention et celle ci qui donnent des lments d'analyse (de mon point de vue et ceux d'autres,  dbattre) sur le fait que ce n'est pas de l'obstruction mais du gain de temps de dbat pour justement nourrir la rflexion et faire jouer son vrai rle d'assembl nationale.

Sinon je passais juste poster cette perle vue sur Twitter : https://twitter.com/lapin47/status/1234476614211244033

En rsum : un dput LREM dit que Mlenchon n'a pas son mot  dire car il a t dans le gouvernement d'"Emmanuel Rocard", avant d'tre repris sur le fait que c'est faux. Il s'excuse et dit que quand mme Mlenchon tait un soutiens fort d'"Emmanuel Rocard", avant d'tre repris sur le fait que Rocard s'appelait Michel et non Emmanuel...

----------


## fredoche

Abus de ricard benjani ?



> Ici, le but de LFI n'est pas de construire, mais de dtruire.


bizarre j'aurai plutt dit a de Emmanuel Macron et de LREM



> Il se passe quoi quand le prochain groupe un peu con de l'assemble se dcide  dposer 28 millions d'amendements ? Ou mme 200 milliards. Pourquoi sarrter c'est la machine qui bosse. On fait un dbat de 150 ans pour connaitre la taille des tomates ?
> 
> Quand la politique laisse le pas a la dmagogie, la technocratie prend le relai. 
> 
> Mais elle n'a aucune vision, est fortement utilitariste... donc inhumaine.


C'est hlas ta vision qui est technocratique quand tu en es  dfendre l'outil (cette institution et son fonctionnement) plutt que les ides ou les progrs/rgressions qu'il peut apporter
Toujours est-il que si tu encenses cet outil, il est conu comme tel et est cens fonctionner comme ceci. 
Quand comble de cette technocratie il en arrive  ce dluge d'amendements tu le critiques. Quand le mme outil par un autre travers profond technocratique et institutionnel en vient  dmonter 75 ans en 3 semaines, tu n'as rien  dire.
Paille et poutre, tu connais le proverbe ?



> A vous de faire votre choix. Moi je ne choisi pas LREM, mais le respect de l'assemble nationale en tant qu'institution. Respect qui manque cruellement ces temps-ci.


Je crois que ce manque de respect est en premier lieu en loccurrence celui de Emmanuel Macron, du gouvernement, des rapporteurs de cette loi.

Pour te rafraichir la mmoire :


Je t'ai pargn l'ensemble de la squence, le mpris suprme exerc  l'encontre de l'ensemble de l'assemble, le pathtisme de ce mec, ces explications de merde il n'y  a pas d'autres mots pour justifier les choix qui sont les leurs.

Mais gros scoop, ce manque de respect est gnralis,  l'ensemble des franais,  l'ensemble des contradicteurs,  toute forme de pense qui ne serait pas en accord avec Macron et sa clique. Violences, morts, mutilations, squestrations arbitraires, lois liberticides et de circonstances, quel beau respect n'est-ce pas ?

Et toi tu penses tre intelligent  sortir des banalits sur le respect des institutions. Ton indignation est-elle bien  propos ? Mais ces institutions ne sont que des outils. C'est le respect du peuple l'essentiel, c'est pas l'outil, c'est pas la techno. C'est le peuple qui est cens tre souverain, et macron n'est qu'un lu.

Si tout a s'effondre, ce n'est pas le fait de LFI, c'est bien le fait de ceux qui usent de ces institutions et des pouvoirs qui leurs sont confis par le peuple.

Mais l'histoire n'est pas termine. A force de pari, ce got du fil du rasoir, ce mpris de l'ensemble de la population... la suite n'est pas encore crite

----------


## Marco46

> Pour moi, le but de l'assemble, c'est d'avoir un dbat constructif pour arriver  un rsultat utile  la socit.


Le but de l'assemble nationale c'est de lgifrer en toute en indpendance. Et ce n'est pas le cas puisque LREM viole ouvertement la constitution en imposant  ses dputs de suivre strictement les vues du gouvernement sous peine d'exclusion. Il y a toujours eu des logiques de partis au sein du parlement mais jamais  ce point l et jamais ouvertement.

Je le rpte, imposer  un dput (pouvoir lgislatif) de voter selon les directives du gouvernement (pouvoir excutif) est une violation de la constitution. C'est dire  quel point le systme actuel est dvoy.




> Dans ce contexte, l'attitude de LFI ne coche aucune des cases, et au contraire nuit au dbat.


LFI (et Mlenchon en particulier) a toujours souhait crire une 6me Rpublique plus parlementaire que monarchique. Ils ne font que mettre en lumire un peu plus l'agonie de nos institutions. 

On est arriv  un point o un gouvernement ayant la majorit absolue utilise le 49.3 juste pour pas avoir  se justifier et rpondre aux questions. Apparemment toi ce qui te choque c'est l'attitude de LFI qui utilise des techniques usits depuis longtemps par tous les groupes parlementaires, peut tre pas avec une telle ampleur mais je te rappelle qu'on parle de la plus grande rforme depuis 1945 et ils font a comme des sagouins et ils nous pissent sur la tte en rigolant.

Donc au final devant l'absurdit de la gouvernance Macron / Philippe, LFI se voit contrainte d'tre galement absurde en utilisant tout ce qui lui passe par la main.

J'ai envie de te dire c'est le jeu ma pauvre Lucette mais c'est plus pathtique qu'autre chose.




> Ni que les dputs LREM auraient refus de corriger une coquille qui allait affaiblir la loi ou la rendre inconstitutionnelle.


La loi elle-mme est inconstitutionnelle. L'action mme du gouvernement est inconstitutionnelle. De quoi tu nous parles au juste ?




> Ici, le but de LFI n'est pas de construire, mais de dtruire.


Tu dois confondre avec LREM. Ou alors tu n'as vraiment rien compris.




> A vous de faire votre choix. Moi je ne choisi pas LREM, mais le respect de l'assemble nationale en tant qu'institution. Respect qui manque cruellement ces temps-ci.


Mais a commence par LREM. Se sont eux qui ont les clefs du camions.

----------


## pmithrandir

Vous ne comprenez donc pas que Mlenchon et maon sont tout  fait similaire?
Comme Sarkozy avant dailleur.

Des gens sans vision politique juste la pour l esbroufe et nourrir les copains.

Vous pensez que parce que Macron est un salaud toutes les formes de luttes sont excusable? Moi pas.

C est quoi la prochaine tape?

J aimerai qu on revienne  de la vraie politique... pas celle qu on voit.

LFI n est pas d accord..   ou est le problme. a a toujours exist ce genre de dsaccord. Et il existe de nombreux bras de levier autre que le thtre pour faire avancer les choses.

La il servent  quoi leur amendements... direct  la poubelle

----------


## Gunny

Personnellement je vois que LFI (et les autres, mme de droite) se bat avec toutes les armes *lgales* possibles contre une rforme hostile  l'intrt gnral et dont personne ne veut. Le gouvernement crasant la rue, l'AN est la dernire ligne de dfense des franais. Ils devraient faire quoi les dputs d'opposition, se plier d'office car ils ne sont pas la majorit ? Pourquoi venir siger  l'AN tout court alors ?
Comparer de l'obstruction parlementaire au dchanement de violences (physiques, conomiques, psychologiques) que Macron a offert aux franais depuis bientt 3 ans, c'est quand mme fort. C'est peut-tre pas trs "gentleman", mais sous Macron, les gentlemen ils se prennent des coups de matraque dans la gueule, alors on fait avec ce que l'on a.

----------


## Marco46



----------


## benjani13

> Vous ne comprenez donc pas que Mlenchon et maon sont tout  fait similaire?


Tu ne comprends pas qu'on s'en fou de Mlenchon?




> Vous pensez que parce que Macron est un salaud toutes les formes de luttes sont excusable? Moi pas.





> C'est toujours l'oppresseur, non l'opprim qui dtermine la forme de lutte. Si l'oppresseur utilise la violence, l'opprim n'aura pas d'autre choix que de rpondre par la violence.





> C est quoi la prochaine tape?


Je ne sais pas. De la violence, trs probablement.




> J aimerai qu on revienne  de la vraie politique... pas celle qu on voit.


Comme nous tous.




> LFI n est pas d accord..   ou est le problme. a a toujours exist ce genre de dsaccord. Et il existe de nombreux bras de levier autre que le thtre pour faire avancer les choses.


J'aimerais bien savoir lesquelles dans une Vme rpublique en dliquescence.




> La il servent  quoi leur amendements... direct  la poubelle


Encore une fois, si tu ne prend pas la peine de lire nos multiples rponses  ce sujet et d'ventuellement contre argumenter, pourquoi perdre du temps  poser cette question?

----------


## Marco46

@pmithrandir Le temps lgislatif programm.

Tu vois le gouvernement pouvait trs bien organiser un dbat de fond avec une dure raisonnable. Simplement c'est pas leur problme. Leur problme c'est de boucler la premire itration avant les municipales pour limiter la branle qu'ils vont se prendre. Et j'espre qu'ils vont avoir les fesses bien rouges.

LFI patauge comme elle le peut. LREM est pleinement comptable de notre situation.

----------


## halaster08

Suite au 49.3, 1 snateur et deux dputs quittent le groupe LREM :https://www.francetvinfo.fr/economie...3_3849451.html
Deux dputs de moins c'est dj bien, mais je suis un peu du quand j'en esprait plus  ::(: 
Il parait qu'il y a une aile gauche chez LREM, je me demande comment on peut se dire de gauche et cautionner la rforme et en plus le passage en force

----------


## Ryu2000

> Le but de l'assemble nationale c'est de lgifrer en toute en indpendance. Et ce n'est pas le cas puisque LREM viole ouvertement la constitution en imposant  ses dputs de suivre strictement les vues du gouvernement sous peine d'exclusion. Il y a toujours eu des logiques de partis au sein du parlement mais jamais  ce point l et jamais ouvertement.


LREM dit s'tre calm sur ce point.
2017 :
A l'Assemble, les dputs LREM doivent marcher au pas



> Des dputs LREM au pas, le doigt sur la couture du pantalon. Depuis leur arrive  l'Assemble nationale, la critique est rcurrente envers les lus de la majorit et les oppositions s'en donnent  coeur joie pour railler leurs collgues accuss d'tre trop "godillots". Les rvlations de ce mercredi par nos confrres du Canard enchan ne devrait pas arranger les choses.  
> 
> L'hebdomadaire satirique assure en effet que le rglement intrieur du groupe de La Rpublique en marche, prsident par Richard Ferrand, ne laisse aucune marge de manoeuvre, ou presque, aux dputs. Par exemple, *l'article 16 prcise qu'ils ne peuvent tout simplement pas cosigner d'amendements ou de propositions de loi "issus d'un autre groupe parlementaire" que le leur*, ce qui arrive ponctuellement et correspondrait pourtant  la logique "transpartisane" voque plusieurs fois par Emmanuel Macron.


2018 :
Est-il vrai que les dputs LREM sont obligs d'approuver les textes de la majorit?



> Prs d'un an aprs l'arrive  l'Assemble des 313 dputs LREM, qu'en est-il rellement? En regardant dans le dtail les votes des projets de loi depuis l'anne dernire, *on retrouve parfois quelques dputs LREM votant  l'inverse de leur groupe... mais  chaque fois, ceux-ci ont fait corriger leur vote pour finalement adopter la mme position que le reste du groupe. A deux exceptions prs.
> *
> A l'automne dernier, le dput LREM et prsident de l'alliance centriste Philippe Folliot a vot contre la loi hydrocarbures. Sur son blog, il expliquait en octobre au moment du vote en premire lecture: Jassume de voter contre cette hypocrisie dans la loi qui prvoit la fin de la recherche et de lexploitation des hydrocarbures dici 2040 sans pour autant en interdire leurs importations. Une position que le dput du Tarn confirmait auprs de la Dpche en janvier dernier: C'est hypocrite d'interdire l'exploitation des nergies fossiles. Dans ce cas, il fallait aussi interdire les importations d'hydrocarbures.
> 
> Celui-ci a eu beau vot contre une loi porte par le groupe, et l'annoncer publiquement, cette fronde est passe plutt inaperue tant donne la faible mdiatisation de la loi hydrocarbure. Philippe Folliot n'a donc cop d'aucune sanction, et est toujours membre de la majorit.


2019 :
Les dputs LREM et LR sappliqueront une  libert de vote 

===
Pourquoi LFI a propos autant de sous amendements ? (155 000 sous amendements et 20 000 amendements c'est un peu abus, le nombre aurait pu tre plus raliste, l on dirait que c'est juste de l'obstruction)
Si a donne 2 minutes  chaque fois, il suffit de 210 pour avoir 7h de temps de parole, non ?

Si il y a besoin de a pour pouvoir dbattre sur un projet de loi c'est vraiment que cette rpublique est un mauvais systme...

Cela dit, parfois a trace, il y a une femme de chez LREM qui aime bien le speedrun  ::mouarf::  :


C'est marrant, il n'y a pas de temps entre le "qui est pour ?" et le "qui est contre ?", donc on voit les dputs galrer  lever le bras en rythme et de toute faon au bout d'un moment elle ne regarde mme plus, elle dit juste "pour ? contre ? adopt"  ::mouarf:: 
Bon c'est moins marrant quand on se dit que ce n'est pas un sketch...

Dans le contexte a dure 6h :
Vendredi 15 novembre 2019. 2me sance : PLF pour 2020 (seconde partie), articles non rattachs (suite)

----------


## DevTroglodyte

> Pourquoi LFI a propos autant de sous amendements ? (155 000 sous amendements et 20 000 amendements c'est un peu abus, le nombre aurait pu tre plus raliste, l on dirait que c'est juste de l'obstruction)
> Si a donne 2 minutes  chaque fois, il suffit de 210 pour avoir 7h de temps de parole, non ?


Non mais srieusement, tu lis les rponses qui te sont crites ?

----------


## benjani13

En tout cas, rappelons que la majorit n'est pas au bout de sa peine. Il reste:
- Le passage au snat : qui pourrait tre retard de plusieurs semaines, car les snateurs ont demand que l'tude du projet par le Snat soit dcal aprs les conclusions de la confrence de financement.
- La confrence de financement elle mme on ne sait pas quelle forme elle aura et si la moindre chose s'en dgagera.
- Le retour  l'AN, qui pourrait tre pass directement au 49.3 certes.
- La rptition de tous le process avec ensuite l'examen du projet de loi organique, qui ne contient que quelques articles mais qui lui ne pourra pas tre pass au 49.3. L'occasion se prsentera donc de nouveau pour gagner du temps de paroles au travers du dpt massif d'amendement dj envisag.
- Au milieu de tout cela, une assembl nationale qui sera ferm pendant 3 mois pour cause de travaux ( partir de Juillet)
- Fort probablement une saisine du conseil constitutionnel sur divers point de la loi ainsi que sur l'ensemble du projet lui mme (notamment sur le fait que les nombreux trous, financements laisss  plus tard, ordonnances prvus ne permettaient pas aux parlementaires de se prononcer)

Donc on a encore du temps, et le temps joue en leur dfaveur. Comme on le disait hier (Ryu srieux...) plus cela dure, plus il y a de dbat ou la majorit se ridiculise, que ce soit dans l'assembl ou  la tl, plus les lments de langages se brisent en mille morceaux.

----------


## Ryu2000

> tu lis


Mais ouais j'ai du tout relire plusieurs fois parce que j'ai du mal  intgrer le truc.
En gros la ligne c'est a :



> C'est l le but du dpt massif d'amendement : proposer des amendements inutiles afin de cumuler assez de temps pour pouvoir dfendre les "_5, 6 ides vraiment intressantes_".





> C'est grce  cela que les citoyens peuvent voir que les dputs LREM eux n'ont aucun arguments, ont gnralement une pitre comprhension de ce texte, quand ils ne sont pas en plus insultant voir menaant. Sans le travail des oppositions nous en serions tous encore  couter (et gober pour beaucoup) les lments de langages de la majorit et du gouvernement.





> Le but tait donc de leur faire payer un minimum leur putasserie en les forant  venir s'humilier  la tribune heure aprs heure. Mais avec le cynisme et l'opportunisme qu'on leur connait ils ont saisi la petite fentre d'opportunit pour faire passer la pilule du 49.3 au moment o l'attention est tourne ailleurs.


Si j'ai bien compris le but c'est de faire parler les dputs LREM pour qu'ils disent de la merde, pour que le peuple se rende compte que les dputs LREM sont nuls et que le projet est nfaste.
Les franais savent dj que le projet est mauvais et que les dputs sont nuls. Je ne vois pas ce que a change... Ce ne sont pas les franais qui votent pour ce projet et LREM est dj impopulaire.

Et du coup,  part le type qui rage et qui ressort la connerie de Mlenchon "la rpublique c'est nous", est-ce qu'il y a eu d'autres propos pour dcrdibiliser LREM et ce projet de loi ?
D'autres intervenants LREM se sont humili ou bien ?




> - Au milieu de tout cela, une assembl nationale qui sera ferm pendant 3 mois pour cause de travaux ( partir de Juillet)


D'habitude les lois impopulaire sont vot en Juillet/Aot  4h du matin, par 6 dputs, les franais sont en vacances et ils n'y voient que du feu.
Comment le gouvernement va faire cette anne ?

Un peu dans ce style (2009) :
Comment une loi peut tre vote par 6% des dputs



> Il suffit de trois votants pour adopter  ou rejeter  un texte  l'Assemble.
> 
> Jeudi  l'Assemble, le projet de loi HADOPI a t rejet par 21 voix contre 15. Soit 6,2% des 577 dputs franais. Comment est-ce possible que 36 dputs suffisent  prendre une dcision qui dbouche sur le rejet d'un projet de loi? C'est  cause du jeu parlementaire.

----------


## benjani13

Vu que tu semble faire un effort, j'en fais un aussi.




> Les franais savent dj que le projet est mauvais et que les dputs sont nuls. Je ne vois pas ce que a change... Ce ne sont pas les franais qui votent pour ce projet et LREM est dj impopulaire.


Non, 75% des gens coutent et assimilent ce que la tl leur dit (je caricature). Dans mon entourage professionnel je vois pas grand monde s'insurger contre ce projet par exemple. Donc ne part pas de ce postulat l. Il n'y a pas que des dputs de la majorit  convaincre, il y a surtout les citoyens (on l'a dj dit hier).




> Si j'ai bien compris le but c'est de faire parler les dputs LREM pour qu'ils disent de la merde, pour que le peuple se rende compte que les dputs LREM sont nuls et que le projet est nfaste.


Pas pour qu'ils disent "de la merde", on s'en fou des petites phrases, pour qu'ils sortent des lments de langages. Dans un dbat concis comme l'aurait voulu la majorit, il aurait t simple de le remplir de propos gnraux et creux, d'lments de langage sans aller au del ("notre projet c'est moins d'ingalit", "on va appliquer l'universalisme des retraites", "il n'y a pas le choix il faut combler le dficit", etc). Mais si tu tend le dbat, bha t'es bien oblig de commencer  rpondre sur le fond.

Et les forcer  rpondre sur le fond apporte deux choses. Premirement de les forcer  prciser tous les flous de cette loi, de les forcer  boucher tous les trous (car encore fois, il s'agit d'un texte  trou). C'est par exemple comme cela qu'on a pu dcouvrir que l'indicateur qui devait donner la valeur du point (dcrit comme un indicateur de l'Insee dans le projet de loi) n'tait en fait pas encore dfini par l'Insee. Comment les dputs peuvent donc se prononcer sur le texte sans connaitre comment la valeur du point voluera?

Deuximement a prouve, et tu as beau rpter que "tout le monde le sait" mais c'est faux, que les dputs de la majorit n'ont aucune comprhension de ce texte et aucun argumentaire valable, en bref ce sont des playmobils. Et a, sur l'opinion publique a joue. Mme des grands mdias de tlvision ou de presse parle du fait que nombre de choses dans cette loi sont totalement flou ou indfini. Et a grce aux oppositions qui ont mis la majorit dos au mur et les a forc  montrer leur vrai jour.

Bref, si tu ne comprend toujours pas je peut plus rien pour toi. Ensuite on peut tre contre cette stratgie, mais elle est limpide.

----------


## pmithrandir

Vous pouvez me rembarrer autant que vous voulez... au final, j'ai vot LFI en 2017, je veux que la gauche aille au pouvoir en 2022, mais je ne voterait plus pour eux parce que je trouve qu'ils sont dans lesbroufe et des guignols.

Et oui, LREM nous la met profond. C'est quoi la diffrence avec le RPR, l'UMP dans le pass ?
En quoi a justifie de paralyser le systme lgislatif ?

Que vous soyez content ou non, LREM a une majorit confortable. Des dputs godillot comme il y en a toujours eu, et un projet clair depuis le dbut : rendre la vie des petits cadre / bourgeois meilleure.

Si ca ne vous plait pas, faut revenir en 2022 et voter dans le bon sens. En attendant, ils font ce qu'ils veulent.

Et nous ne sommes pas  l'abri que le vote du snat aille bien vite. Faire en sorte que le texte soit repouss rapidement du snat par tous les groupes pour revenir vite a l'assemble et faire la validation finale... ca s'est dj vu.

Pour moi, la seule chose inacceptable depuis le dbut de la mandature macron, cest la surenchre policire. Ils ont eu en face d'eux des lments extrmistes qui voulaient le conflit, et ils en ont profit pour escalader quand j'attendrai d'eux de calmer les choses. 

Le reste, c'est le programme initial, et dans quelques annes ca sera oubli.


Autre question, est ce que vous avez des grief particulier contre cette rforme ?Moi, le seul que j'ai c'est de n'tre que partiellement ligible. Elle m'avantage largement par rapport au systme actuel. Prise en compte de plus de petits boulots par exemple. Possibilit d'quilibr ses droits sur sa carrire entire et non sur une partie, etc...  Quand on a pas eu un parcours linaire  l'ancienne, c'est bien plus pratique. Tous les gens qui enchaine des petits boulots type CDD de quelques jours cumuleront plus facilement, le minimum vieillesse est augment, etc... Il est ou le problme si vous ne bossez pas la SNCF ou comme avocat ?

(la question est trs srieuse)

----------


## Ryu2000

> Dans mon entourage professionnel je vois pas grand monde s'insurger contre ce projet par exemple.


Dans mon entourage les gens se disent juste "de toute faon le systme de retraite va disparatre". Au bout d'un moment il n'y aura plus assez d'actifs pour financer les retraites. La charge sera trop lourde.
Vous pouvez tenter de cotiser dans un fond de pension priv, mais si jamais il fait faillite  ::(: 




> Premirement de les forcer  prciser tous les flous de cette loi, de les forcer  boucher tous les trous (car encore fois, il s'agit d'un texte  trou).


Les gens devront cotiser plus longtemps et toucheront moins. L'objectif a long terme c'est prcisment a.




> un projet clair depuis le dbut : rendre la vie des petits cadre / bourgeois meilleure.


Ouais enfin c'est surtout pour les gros cadres et les gros bourgeois que ce sera bnfique... Il y a des cadres qui ne gagnent pas tant que a.




> Si ca ne vous plait pas, faut revenir en 2022 et voter dans le bon sens. En attendant, ils font ce qu'ils veulent.


Il y a eu Sarkozy, Hollande, Macron et la ligne tait la mme. Si LFI prenait le pouvoir, il continuerait peut-tre dans la mme direction  ::(: . Est-ce que Melenchon est vraiment radical ou est-ce qu'il fait semblant ?
L'UE sanctionne les pays quand le dficit public annuel dpasse 3% du PIB. Donc les tats membres font des conomies en diminuant les dpenses publics, les retraites cotent cher donc Macron essaie de diminuer cette dpense.
L'UE a demand de supprimer les rgimes spciaux.




> Autre question, est ce que vous avez des grief particulier contre cette rforme ?


La loi va voluer en mal, il faudra cotiser pendant 47 ans pour avoir 100% de sa retraite, au mieux vous serez en retraite  72 ans, mais comme  l'avenir le chmage va exploser vous allez avoir du mal  avoir assez de trimestres. La situation sera plus prcaire. Ce sera un privilge d'avoir un job. Les gens auront moins d'annes  vivre en retraite en bonne sant.
Profitez du prsent le futur sera moins sympa.  ::P:

----------


## Marco46

> En quoi a justifie de paralyser le systme lgislatif ?


Si LREM ne voulait pas de paralysie ils avaient tous les outils pour comme je te l'ai link.




> Que vous soyez content ou non, LREM a une majorit confortable. Des dputs godillot comme il y en a toujours eu,


Non on a franchi un cap. Menacer d'exclusion trs officiellement les dputs s'ils ne se conforment pas strictement aux desiderata du gouvernement a n'a pas d'quivalent et c'est compltement anti-constitutionnel. Mais il n'y a aucun mcanisme pour poursuivre LREM sur ce point. On est dans une rupture trs nette de la sparation des pouvoirs sans quivalent mme avec Sarko.




> et un projet clair depuis le dbut : rendre la vie des petits cadre / bourgeois meilleure.


Euh non a c'est ce qu'ils leur font croire mais la vritable cible c'est uniquement les trs riches. Les petits cadres / bourgeois se font mettre comme les autres.




> Pour moi, la seule chose inacceptable depuis le dbut de la mandature macron, cest la surenchre policire. Ils ont eu en face d'eux des lments extrmistes qui voulaient le conflit, et ils en ont profit pour escalader quand j'attendrai d'eux de calmer les choses.


Je suis d'accord que c'est la pire mais par contre ils n'ont pas eu face  eux ds le dpart des lments extrmistes qui voulaient le conflit. a ne s'est pas droul de cette manire. Ils ont d'abord eu des masses de gens normaux qui gueulaient pour pouvoir vivre de leur travail (les salauds quand mme) et ils n'ont trouv comme rponse officielle que lacrymos, grenades de dsencerclement et flashballs. Ensuite la majorit des manifestants est rentre chez elle car trop dangereux et les plus dtermins sont rests pour en dcoudre.




> Autre question, est ce que vous avez des grief particulier contre cette rforme ?


Perso que c'est du temps perdu avec une rforme parfaitement inutile au lieu de s'attaque au seul vrai problme qui compte dsormais : Diminuer notre dpendance aux nergies fossiles et en particulier aux produits ptroliers et par voie de consquence augmenter la rsilience du pays en soutenant notamment l'agriculture raisonne de manire massive. a suppose de s'assoir sur certaines dcisions et traits europens, mais on est la France on pourrait trs bien se le permettre sans mme sortir de l'Europe.

D'une manire gnrale le systme de retraites, celui-ci ou celui qui va tre remplac, a besoin de 1% de croissance minimum sur 50 ans. a n'a absolument aucune chance d'arriver. Donc on sera oblig d'y revenir ds que nous entrerons dans l're de rcession gnralise due  la dcroissance de l'approvisionnement en ptrole.

Donc au final, j'ai envie de dire "as usal", Macron et sa clique brassent du vent. Ils ne savent faire que a, brasser du vent, gaspiller nos ressources, casser ce qui marche. Se sont des dinosaures du XXme sicle, ils sont entrain de creuser nos tombes par leur incomptence et leur anachronisme politique.

----------


## pmithrandir

> Non on a franchi un cap. Menacer d'exclusion trs officiellement les dputs s'ils ne se conforment pas strictement aux desiderata du gouvernement a n'a pas d'quivalent et c'est compltement anti-constitutionnel. Mais il n'y a aucun mcanisme pour poursuivre LREM sur ce point. On est dans une rupture trs nette de la sparation des pouvoirs sans quivalent mme avec Sarko.


La pression a toujours t celle de la rlection. En marche sait pertinemment que dans 2 ans ils n'auront plus cette force politique. Macron disparaitra vite. Je doute mme qu'il ai envie vraiment de faire un second mandant. En tout cas, il n en prend pas le chemin en acclrant a 2 ans de la fin... quand les autres ralentissent dj depuis longtemps pour se faire oublier.

Donc le chantage a la rlection, ca ne fonctionne pas. Mais on a toujorus eu ce genre de pression norme, et d'exclusion aussi.



> Je suis d'accord que c'est la pire mais par contre ils n'ont pas eu face  eux ds le dpart des lments extrmistes qui voulaient le conflit. a ne s'est pas droul de cette manire. Ils ont d'abord eu des masses de gens normaux qui gueulaient pour pouvoir vivre de leur travail (les salauds quand mme) et ils n'ont trouv comme rponse officielle que lacrymos, grenades de dsencerclement et flashballs. Ensuite la majorit des manifestants est rentre chez elle car trop dangereux et les plus dtermins sont rests pour en dcoudre.


Je n'ai pas la mme analyse.

Au dbut, les gentils gilets jaunes sur les ronds point taient nombreux. Et ca a t plutot respect. Macron leur a fil 1000 euros de prime et des heures supp.... et la plupart sont repartis chez eux, soit satisfait, soit dpits.

Ceux qui sont rest voulaient juste refaire le monde, ce qui se fait soit par une rvolution(contre laquelle tous les pouvoirs se sont historiquement battus) soit par llection.

Referendum, retraite plus tot, programme de gauche  / ouvrier... c'est trs bien, mais c'est du domaine de llection. Pas du squattage de rond point.



> Donc au final, j'ai envie de dire "as usual", Macron et sa clique brassent du vent. Ils ne savent faire que a, brasser du vent, gaspiller nos ressources, casser ce qui marche. Se sont des dinosaures du XXme sicle, ils sont entrain de creuser nos tombes par leur incomptence et leur anachronisme politique.


Voila, as usual... c'est un peu mon sentiment. 

Mais comment on s'en sort ?
En faisant de la sur enchre et le pitre, ou ou travaillant sur un programme srieux, chiffr et des propositions qui font avancer. Est-ce que l'nergie mise en ce moment sur ce sujet ne serait pas plus intelligemment investie en prparant les chances dans 2 ans, et les lections europennes qui suivent.
Mon impression, c'est que c'est ce qui fait le succs des colos, ils avancent leurs pions et restent respectueux, leurs sujets viennent sur le devant de la scne mdiatique... et annes aprs annes ils tissent leur toile. (un peu comme le FN dans un autre domaine..)


Encore une fois, la bataille 2017-2022 a t perdue. Soit on l'accepte et on se prpare a celle de 2022-2027, soit on utilise notre nergie  nous battre contre des moulins.

----------


## fredoche

> Autre question, est ce que vous avez des grief particulier contre cette rforme ?Moi, le seul que j'ai c'est de n'tre que partiellement ligible. Elle m'avantage largement par rapport au systme actuel. Prise en compte de plus de petits boulots par exemple. Possibilit d'quilibr ses droits sur sa carrire entire et non sur une partie, etc...  Quand on a pas eu un parcours linaire  l'ancienne, c'est bien plus pratique. Tous les gens qui enchaine des petits boulots type CDD de quelques jours cumuleront plus facilement, le minimum vieillesse est augment, etc... Il est ou le problme si vous ne bossez pas la SNCF ou comme avocat ?
> 
> (la question est trs srieuse)


Oui plusieurs :
- le fait que l'ensemble de la carrire soit prise en compte est rellement injuste par rapport  ce qui est aujourd'hui o ce sont seules 25 annes les meilleures
- le fait de bloquer la part des retraites  14 % du PIB : d'o et pourquoi, surtout en sachant que la population va vieillissante
- le fait comme voqu plus haut que ce soit un texte  trous o plusieurs lments permettant de comprendre ce qui se prpare sont juste inconnus
- le fait que la revalorisation soit bas sur un indice inconnu, qui de toute faon sera stopp par le max du PIB
- le fait de changer les rgles du jeu en cours de route pour nombre de rgimes sans contre-partie sinon cette prtendue justice, mais on va quand mme garder certains rgimes (au hasard la flicaille) parce que bon
- le fait que ce rgime par rpartition exempte dsormais tous les revenus au-dessus de 120000  annuels, ou comment se priver une partie des cotisations, et toujours de la part de ceux qui en ont le plus. Bizarre non ? Justice  la Macron, juste dgoutante de cynisme
- le fait que de nombreux intrts privs sont  la manuvre en arrire-plan, avec toujours les mmes vellits no-librales, et que notre pays construit sur des bases solidaires depuis 70 ans est vendu aux enchres et  la dcoupe par Macron et ses prdcesseurs.
- le fait que ce projet soit construit contre les intrts du plus grand nombre, avec des orientations purement dogmatiques
- etc. La liste pourrait tre longue

Hormis cela, tant de 1971, je ne suis pas en principe concern par ce projet. Toujours est-il que je suis profondment contre, et que de toute faon je subodore que c'est juste reculer pour mieux sauter pour nos gnrations.

Et quand  tes petits jobs, pour ma part je bosse depuis mes 14 ans, et tous, absolument tous mes jobs depuis mes 14 ans sont apparents sur mes bilans retraites reus pour mes 40 et 45 ans. On parle bien l de tous ces petits boulots, parfois mme pour 3 jours.

----------


## fredoche

> Au dbut, les gentils gilets jaunes sur les ronds point taient nombreux. Et ca a t plutot respect. Macron leur a fil 1000 euros de prime et des heures supp.... et la plupart sont repartis chez eux, soit satisfait, soit dpits.


Ce qu'il faut pas lire... 

Les 1000 ont juste t dfiscaliss et dchargs
Mais c'est pas Macron qui les a donns, mme si sur ta fiche de paie a apparait comme une prime "macron"

Je l'ai touche cette prime. a a bien arrang mon patron, puisque il m'en devait 3000 en primes sur les affaires apportes

C'est moi qui l'ai faite cette prime, pas Macron. C'est le fruit de mon travail.

Tu es  cot de la plaque. Tu vis dans quel monde ?

Et t'inquite j'ai touch 1000 parce que c'est moi  mon poste. C'est pas le gilet jaune moyen, loin de l

----------


## tanaka59

Bonjour, 

Il y a de quoi s'inquieter : 

> le chmage explose
> contrat de merde et de plus en plus prcaire (CDD, intrim ... )
> la dure et les fonctions aussi (moins de 3 moins, instabilit, changement rcurrent de contrat , on fait des "taches" et non plus un "travail" ... )




> Et quand  tes petits jobs, pour ma part je bosse depuis mes 14 ans, et tous, absolument tous mes jobs depuis mes 14 ans sont apparents sur mes bilans retraites reus pour mes 40 et 45 ans. On parle bien l de tous ces petits boulots, parfois mme pour 3 jours.


Figures toi que les comptages deviennent merdiques sur les relevs de carrires ! En particulier pour les intrimaires . En effet je l'ai constat  mes dpends en jettant un oeil sur le site de l'assurance retraite. 

Les agences d'intrim ne communiquent pas les informations correctement : 

> mois manquant sur le relev (alors que la fiche de paie et contrat de travail prouvent le contraire qu'il y a bien eu travail ! )
> systme de comptage foireux . Exemple en janvier tu finis un contrat d'intrim dans une entreprise A via le rseau d'intrim X , de fvrier  juillet tu vas chez B via le rseau d'intrim Y , en aout tu rebascule dans une entreprise C via le rseau d'intrim X ... Pour l'assurance retraite tu as t dans le rseau d'intrim X qui de janvier  aout ! Donc tu as un double comptage des points et valeurs !

C'est bien entendu faux , calculs errons ... 

Pour faire corriger ? Attendre 35 ans et avoir au moins 10 ans d'activits dans le march du travail. La Carsat de votre rgion peut ventuellement corriger des lments ... Il y a un mais. C'est tre patient , car votre dossier tant erron mais non prioritaire, il y a jusqu' 18 mois d'attente ! Les carsat sont dj  la ramasse avec les dossiers des retraits actuels ... Je n'ose imaginer la situation dans quelques annes avec l'explosion du nombre d'erreurs du aux contrats courts :/.

Quid des pensions incompltes ou des surestimes ?

----------


## Jon Shannow

Alerte au gouvernement.

----------


## benjani13

> Vous pouvez me rembarrer autant que vous voulez...


La question n'est pas de te rembarrer ou non. Tu posais la question de pourquoi l'opposition de gauche a dpos autant d'amendement. On te propose de lire les messages prcdent pour avoir notre analyse et contre argumenter, tu repose la mme question. On raborde le sujet encore une fois pour redonner notre explication et tout ce que tu trouve  y redire c'est "c'est des guignols". Si tu n'as pas d'autres arguments on va pas aller plus loin.

Pour le reste de ton message tu as rsum toi mme le problme : toi a va, tu reste du bon ct, tu vas pas en ressentir les impacts voir a va t'arranger. C'est pour cela que tu t'en remet aux prochaines chances lectorales et que tu ne comprend pas d'autres formes de luttes plus vives : par ce que tu n'en ressens pas l'urgence. Tu dis toi mme :




> Si ca ne vous plait pas, faut revenir en 2022 et voter dans le bon sens. En attendant, ils font ce qu'ils veulent.
> 
> Le reste, c'est le programme initial, et dans quelques annes ca sera oubli.


Tu dis a par ce que toi tu peut te permettre d'attendre, tu as en as les moyens. Tu peut te permettre de regarder la vie politique comme tu regardes une srie tl, critiquer le jeu des acteurs, et ne plus y penser le reste du temps. Car ce thtre politique n'a pas, encore, de prise sur toi. D'autres n'ont pas les moyens d'attendre, et sont dans l'urgence de russir  vivre au jour le jour, d'o la ncessit et la lgitim d'autres types d'actions soit en profitant des armes lgales qu'on a (obstruction parlementaire), soit illgales quand il n'y a plus le choix.




> - le fait comme voqu plus haut que ce soit un texte  trous o plusieurs lments permettant de comprendre ce qui se prpare sont juste inconnus


Et c'est encore pire avec l'usage du 49.3 : nous ne savons pas quel texte va tre propos au Snat. Le texte de base? Amend? Une autre version?




> - le fait que ce rgime par rpartition exempte dsormais tous les revenus au-dessus de 120000  annuels, ou comment se priver une partie des cotisations, et toujours de la part de ceux qui en ont le plus. Bizarre non ? Justice  la Macron, juste dgoutante de cynisme


Sans compter qu'il va falloir payer la retraite des anciens hauts salaires sans que les hauts salaires actuelle ne cotise  la mme hauteur. Donc a creuse le dficit en plus.




> Et quand  tes petits jobs, pour ma part je bosse depuis mes 14 ans, et tous, absolument tous mes jobs depuis mes 14 ans sont apparents sur mes bilans retraites reus pour mes 40 et 45 ans. On parle bien l de tous ces petits boulots, parfois mme pour 3 jours.


Je n'ai pas compris non plus. La diffrence est que le montant du salaire de ces petits boulots va tre pris en compte pour calculer sa retraite, donc une baisse du niveau de retraite par rapport aux 25 meilleurs annes.

----------


## Ryu2000

Je ne sais pas si l'histoire des 1000  calm beaucoup de gilets jaunes, mais il parait que le gouvernement a pris des mesures en faveur des mnages modestes mme avant le mouvement des gilets jaunes :
Gilets jaunes : les 17 milliards  la loupe



> Depuis un an, sous la pression sociale, lexcutif a concd par trois fois  prendre des mesures en faveur des mnages les plus modestes.
> (...)
> Le chque nergie, dispositif permettant daider les plus modestes  payer leurs factures de chauffage et dlectricit, sera largi  2 millions de foyers supplmentaires pour en concerner 5,6 millions. Edouard Philippe y va aussi  fond sur les primes  la conversion. 
> (...)
> annulation des hausses prvues de taxe carbone (3 milliards deuros rien que pour 2019), retour  un taux de CSG de 6,6% pour certains retraits (1,3 milliard), dfiscalisation des heures supplmentaires (plus de 3 milliards), revalorisation et largissement de la prime dactivit (2,3 milliards) : en quelques minutes, le chef de lEtat lche 10 milliards deuros, dont la plupart bnficieront aux Franais situs dans le bas de lchelle des revenus.
> (...)
> Le chef de lEtat confirme alors une baisse significative de limpt sur le revenu (5 milliards deuros) et une rindexation sur linflation des pensions de retraite infrieures  2 000 euros par mois (prs de 2 milliards). En 2019, elles avaient t augmentes d peine 0,3%, soit moins que la hausse des prix, entranant une perte de pouvoir dachat pour les retraits. Et un dcrochage massif de Macron auprs de cet lectorat stratgique.


Gilets jaunes - LAllemagne pointe du doigt Macron



> Initi par des manifestants sinsurgeant contre la hausse du prix du carburant, le mouvement des Gilets jaunes sest considrablement amplifi autour de revendications tournant autour de la transition cologique, la hausse des pensions retraite, des APL pour les jeunes, de laide  lemploi Pour la chancelire, le prsident de la Rpublique franaise nest pas  la hauteur de ce qui tait attendu et ne comprend pas comment grer cette crise. Pour lAllemagne cest un air de dj vu, comme ses prdcesseurs Emmanuel Macron a cd sous la pression. *Certains journaux allemands titreront mme  Macron sagenouille devant les manifestants . Des mesures qui devraient coter entre 8 et 10 milliards d'euros au pays.*


Vu de ltranger.Macron sincline devant les gilets jaunes



> *Emmanuel Macron sincline devant les manifestants en gelant les taxes sur le carburant, a ragi le Times outre-Manche.* Ce revirement est la premire capitulation politique de M. Macron, dix-huit mois aprs sa prise de pouvoir base sur la promesse de ne rien lcher face aux manifestations de la rue, comme tous ses prdcesseurs lavaient fait avant lui, poursuit le quotidien britannique. Emmanuel Macron affirmait pourtant, souligne de son ct El Pas, que les hsitations des dirigeants constituaient lune des raisons du caractre irrformable de la France.
> 
> Des reprsentants du mouvement *des gilets jaunes ont toutefois estim ces annonces insuffisantes* et ont rclam des tats gnraux de la fiscalit, ainsi quune meilleure redistribution des richesses. Il nest pas vident que ces annonces de gouvernement suffisent  calmer les manifestations, note The New York Times, qui voque une concession majeure faite par le prsident Macron. Certains gilets jaunes ont maintenu leur appel  un Acte IV de manifestations  Paris, samedi 8 dcembre.





> Encore une fois, la bataille 2017-2022 a t perdue. Soit on l'accepte et on se prpare a celle de 2022-2027, soit on utilise notre nergie  nous battre contre des moulins.


Avec la chance qu'on a le prochain gouvernement sera encore pire que le prcdent,  chaque fois la situation empire... (on aura peut-tre droit  Macron le retour  ::(: )
Les mdias ont dj commenc  prpar mentalement la population  un second tour Marine VS Macron. Leur scnario ne se produira probablement pas, mais on ne sait jamais...
Il n'y a pas d'espoir  avoir, la situation va continuer de se dgrader quoi qu'il arrive.

----------


## tanaka59

> Je n'ai pas compris non plus. La diffrence est que le montant du salaire de ces petits boulots va tre pris en compte pour calculer sa retraite, donc une baisse du niveau de retraite par rapport aux 25 meilleurs annes.


Un article faut mieux qu'un long discours : https://www.francetvinfo.fr/economie...s_3842023.html

Deux situation typique ou tu ne toucheras pu le chmage :

>  Tu travailles 3 mois et 3 mois moins un jour ou 6 mois moins 1 jour > Pas douverture de droit au rechargement . Si t'es au chmage tu touches 0  . Cumule ce problme avec les contrats intrim et CDD de plus en court moins de 3 moins , la difficult  les trouver ... 

Un chmeur sera face  un cas de figure , travailler 6 mois dans l'anne , voir moins et ne pas tre ligible  toucher le chmage car son activit des 24 derniers mois est un vrai gruyre ... Sur les 24 derniers mois un chmeur devra prouver qu'il a travaill de manire continue au moins 6 mois sans interruption. C'est bien le "sans interruption" la nuance. Ton contrat s'arrte un jeudi 29 juin et tu travailles depuis 1 janvier ... Pas de chmage. 

> Autre cas de figure. Tu dmissions d'un CDD ou intrim ou CDI (de moins de 5 ans). Tu vas en priode d'essai. Elle flanche. Comme tu es dmissionnaire pas de droit d'allocation pendant 4 mois , voir plus selon certaines condition (comme cit au dessus). 

Ces priodes ou tu touches 0 , ple emploi considre que tu es bien chmeur mais inligible  recevoir l'ARE. 

Dans les futurs calculs, ple emploi comptabilisera ces jours ou tu as eu des ARE de 0 , plus tes jours travaills. Tu auras donc des moyennes sur des jours chms  0 d'ARE + le ou les salaire(s). 

Aujourd'hui genre c'est 1000  d'ARE , et bien des avril cela sera 500 voir rien ... histoire de pousser les chmeurs  trouver du travail ! Paradoxalement il n'y a pas assez de travail donc on aura des travailleurs pauvres comme en Allemagne qui travail que 6 mois sur 12 voir moins ... inligible  recevoir des aides de ple emploi.

Les nouveaux entrants sur le march du travail en juillet / aout vont se mordre les doigts . Certains ne pourront toucher aucun chmage avant avril 2022 ! En cas de succession de contrats prcaires avec la rgle des 24 derniers mois et 6 mois continus.

----------


## virginieh

> Autre question, est ce que vous avez des grief particulier contre cette rforme ?Moi, le seul que j'ai c'est de n'tre que partiellement ligible. Elle m'avantage largement par rapport au systme actuel. Prise en compte de plus de petits boulots par exemple. Possibilit d'quilibr ses droits sur sa carrire entire et non sur une partie, etc...  Quand on a pas eu un parcours linaire  l'ancienne, c'est bien plus pratique. Tous les gens qui enchaine des petits boulots type CDD de quelques jours cumuleront plus facilement, le minimum vieillesse est augment, etc... Il est ou le problme si vous ne bossez pas la SNCF ou comme avocat ?
> 
> (la question est trs srieuse)


C'est l'inverse en fait si tu as eu un parcours linaire  l'ancienne tu n'y perds pas trop, parce que tu n'as pas eu de trous, mais tu n'as pas eu de grosses variations de salaires. Tu y perds quand mme un peu parce que au lieu de calculer ta retraite sur tes 25 meilleures annes tu auras la moyenne de ta carrire, donc tes augmentations successives ont moins d'impact. Il y a une petite baisse tout de mme du au mode de calcul.
Si tu as eu des petits boulots en cours de ta carrire par contre c'est largement pire le nouveau mode de calcul, avant on ne prenait ces priodes l que pour le calcul du nombre de trimestres, mais ce n'tait que les meilleurs salaires qui sont pris en comptes pour le calcul du montant, maintenant ils vont faire baisser le montant de ta retraite en faisant baisser ton salaire moyen.
Pareil si tu as eu des priodes de chmage, des arrts parentaux ou des accidents de vie. Actuellement quand tu es au chmage, a te donne quand mme quelques trimestres pour ta retraite, pareil pour une femme en cong maternit, l ce n'est plus le cas. De plus avoir eu des enfants donnait une lgre majoration pour les 2 parents, maintenant un seul d'entre eux en bnficiera. Vu que les femmes avaient dj des retraites plus faibles parce qu'elles ont plus souvent des carrires haches, a va tre bien pire pour elles.
Le seul point qui pourrait tre positif c'est un possible rehaussage du minimum vieillesse, mais il y aura tellement plus de gens qui y seront rduits qu'au final a reste une grosse baisse des revenus de plus gs.   




> Encore une fois, la bataille 2017-2022 a t perdue. Soit on l'accepte et on se prpare a celle de 2022-2027, soit on utilise notre nergie  nous battre contre des moulins.


Ce battre contre ce qui parait injuste/inefficace/dangereux aujourd'hui a fait partie de la prparation de la prochaine chance. Dj a permet aux diffrents partis de se faire connaitre et donc de rassembler ceux qui partagent leur ides. Puis un gros dfaut de notre constitution actuelle, c'est de dire qu'une lection un jour, c'est un chque en blanc pendant tout un mandat, et pour de plus en plus de gens, a ne passe pas. Surtout quand justement le gouvernement ignorent toutes les protestations en disant qu'ils ont t lu alors qu'ils passent un projet qui est le contraire de ce qui tait dans leur programme.

----------


## halaster08

> Mais comment on s'en sort ?
> En faisant de la sur enchre et le pitre, ou ou travaillant sur un programme srieux, chiffr et des propositions qui font avancer. Est-ce que l'nergie mise en ce moment sur ce sujet ne serait pas plus intelligemment investie en prparant les chances dans 2 ans, et les lections europennes qui suivent.


LFI en a fait des propositions srieuses argumentes et chiffres, mais tu n'en a peu tre pas entendu parler car les mdias traditionnels jouent le jeu du gouvernement et se focalisent sur "l'obstruction"
Quand a savoir pourquoi on attend pas 2ans, Macron sait bien vu sa popularit qu'il ne serait pas rlu, c'est donc maintenant ou jamais pour lui

----------


## Marco46

> LFI en a fait des propositions srieuses argumentes et chiffres


LFI a le mme problme de fond que le gouvernement, tout comme l'ensemble de la classe politique franaise et et grosso modo des lites, ils ne savent pas ou n'ont pas compris ou refusent d'admettre que la croissance conomique dpend de la croissance de la consommation d'nergie et que celle-ci va dcliner trs prochainement pour des raisons physiques. Donc il n'est pas possible de financer ce genre de systme sur plusieurs dcennies et on s'en fout de savoir comment on fera plus tard parce qu'on ne sait pas  quel point la situation sera dltre.

Pour qu'elle le soit le moins possible, il faudrait commencer par s'attaquer au problme tout de suite ce qui suppose d'arrter de financer  perte des oliennes et des panneaux solaires et reprendre en force un programme nuclaire digne de ce nom. Augmenter notre rsilience, protger nos agriculteurs, imposer des normes aux industriels sur les produits qui rentrent sur notre march, isoler les logements, etc ... Etc ... Bref, "prvoir" c'est  dire "gouverner" et pas "grer".




> La pression a toujours t celle de la rlection.


Tu n'as peut tre pas l'historique mais ds 2017, Ferrand alors chef du groupe LREM a signifi aux dputs qu'ils seraient exclus du parti au premier vote contraire aux desiderata du gouvernement.

C'est tellement hallucinant que a avait mme t relev par des journalistes type Bruno Jeudy qui s'en tonnaient.




> En marche sait pertinemment que dans 2 ans ils n'auront plus cette force politique. Macron disparaitra vite. Je doute mme qu'il ai envie vraiment de faire un second mandant. En tout cas, il n en prend pas le chemin en acclrant a 2 ans de la fin... quand les autres ralentissent dj depuis longtemps pour se faire oublier.


Macron a dcid de changer de stratgie, au lieu de gagner au centre il veut gagner la prochaine lection  droite contre M. Le Pen. La gauche est en ruine, Mlenchon est totalement dcrdibilis, et s'il fait passer la rforme des retraites qu'aucun autre gouvernement de droite n'a russi  faire il pourra se poser en candidat de la droite et la droite votera pour lui plutt que de retourner vers les escrocs / dlinquants UMP qui n'en branlent pas une depuis 30 ans  part taper dans la caisse.




> Je n'ai pas la mme analyse.


Je dirais plutt que tu te trompes dans ton analyse parce que tu ne t'es pas renseign factuellement. Regarde simplement les chiffres. Les violences policires dmarrent immdiatement (principalement  Paris) ds novembre 2018, pas aprs les annonces de fin d'anne de Macron. Les gens n'ont pas quitt les manifs du fait de ces annonces mais par peur de perdre un oeil, de se faire asphyxier, ou de se retrouver en ITT. Les chiffres du nombre de manifestants dcroissent ds dcembre 2018.

En fait tu reprends simplement la propagande du gouvernement comme si c'tait du factuel. Mais ils racontent juste n'importe quoi en permanence, une industrie de fake news. Faut les fact checker  chaque fois.




> Referendum, retraite plus tot, programme de gauche / ouvrier... c'est trs bien, mais c'est du domaine de llection. Pas du squattage de rond point.


a s'appelle un environnement pr-insurrectionnel.

Ce qui nous fait basculer dans la rvolution c'est quand l'insurrection se ralise et russie. La question qui reste c'est : Qu'est-ce qu'on obtient comme rsultat derrire et l ... C'est l'inconnu la plus totale. a peut tout  fait tre largement pire !




> Mais comment on s'en sort ?


J'en ai absolument aucune ide, mais certainement pas en allant voter !

Commencer par s'informer correctement, ce que tu ne fais mme pas, c'est dj une bonne premire tape.

A quoi a te sert d'aller voter si tu es dsinform ?

----------


## Ryu2000

> Macron sait bien vu sa popularit qu'il ne serait pas rlu


Si Macron se retrouvait au second tour de la prsidentielles de 2022 est-ce que vous seriez vraiment prt  voter contre lui quelque soit son adversaire ? a pourrait tre n'importe qui : Philippe Poutou, Jacques Cheminade, Nathalie Arthaud, Nicolas Dupont-Aignan, Yannick Jadot, Marion Marchal (on ne sait jamais des fois qu'elle crer son parti d'ici l), Ccile Duflot, Jean-Luc Mlenchon ?
En 2017 la plupart des lecteurs LFI ont vot Macron...

En 2 ans il peut s'en passer des choses, peut-tre que Macron fera comme Hollande et ne se prsentera pas ou peut-tre que ses rseaux vont payer les instituts de sondages et les mdias pour qu'ils le mettent en grand favori...

----------


## zecreator

La majorit des gens autour de moi sont d'accord avec le fait que cette rforme des retraites c'est juste de l'injustice sociale et "qu'ils" ont raison de se battre pour ne pas qu'elle passe. Bon, de l a descendre dans la rue, faut pas non plus dconner...

Et toute leur analyse de la situation, sans mme avoir lu la rforme. a intresse qui de lire 40 pages de rforme avec plein de termes techniques ?
Du coup, on se rabat sur l'analyse des autres, et on prend a comme argent comptant.

Et je prcise, que n'ayant moi-mme pas lu ce document, parce que chiant et pas le temps, je n'ai aucun avis sur le sujet. La seule chose dont je suis  peu prt sr, c'est que c'est pas en bloquant le dbat (d'un ct et de l'autre) et en forant les choses (49.3) que l'on obtiendra quoique ce soit de positif.

De toutes faons,  ce rythme, on sera tous morts avant notre retraite, d'un virus, d'une catastrophe naturelle, ou d'un projectile LBD dans l'oeil.

Profiter du temps qu'il vous reste  :;):

----------


## benjani13

> LFI a le mme problme de fond que le gouvernement, tout comme l'ensemble de la classe politique franaise et et grosso modo des lites, ils ne savent pas ou n'ont pas compris ou refusent d'admettre que la croissance conomique dpend de la croissance de la consommation d'nergie et que celle-ci va dcliner trs prochainement pour des raisons physiques. Donc il n'est pas possible de financer ce genre de systme sur plusieurs dcennies et on s'en fout de savoir comment on fera plus tard parce qu'on ne sait pas  quel point la situation sera dltre.
> 
> Pour qu'elle le soit le moins possible, il faudrait commencer par s'attaquer au problme tout de suite ce qui suppose d'arrter de financer  perte des oliennes et des panneaux solaires et reprendre en force un programme nuclaire digne de ce nom. Augmenter notre rsilience, protger nos agriculteurs, imposer des normes aux industriels sur les produits qui rentrent sur notre march, isoler les logements, etc ... Etc ... Bref, "prvoir" c'est  dire "gouverner" et pas "grer".


Bha en fait les quelques dputs LFI que j'coutent de temps en temps parlent plutt de stopper le principe de croissance comme but de notre politique conomique. Et si on va encore plus  gauche (PCF, NPA) l a parle carrment d'autres modles conomique radicalement diffrent (et de dcroissance). C'est la base qui sous tend le problme cologique, et le problme de l'nergie. Car si nous avons "la proprit des moyens de productions" comme dirait tout bon marxiste, et que la valeur produite n'tait pas siphonnes par les actionnaires, on pourrait dcider nous mme d'une conomie tourne vers le respect de la biodiversit, vers la rsorption des ingalits, vers un financement efficace des retraites, vers le partage du travail au lieu du chmage de masse. Cela impliquerai certes de profonds changement de nos modes de consommation. Voir cette excellente (une des meilleurs  mon sens) intervention de Lordon:



Car mme en amliorant drastiquement notre production nergtique, on resterait prisonnier du modle conomique actuelle qui reste la croissance  tout prix. Ce serait, au mieux, se donner un peu de rpit. 

Sans remise en cause profonde du modle capitaliste on va se diriger vers l'lection de pseudo cologiste de bas tages (EELV, Jadot et sa clique) qui ne font que du green washing et impose leurs dogmes  rebours total de nos besoins et pire encore de la science (eux qui font culpabiliser le monde entier de ne pas couter les scientifique sur le constat climatique se prviennent bien d'couter les scientifique quand il s'agit d'valuer les solutions  mettre en place). Car a va finir comme a malheureusement, les lections dans notre rpublique ne pouvant tre libre et non fauss, la tl nous vendra un parti pseudo colo qui saccommode bien du systme actuel. On nous le prsentera comme la seule option raisonnable, et on votera pour a. Du coup vu qu'on va aussi se faire avoir en 2022 on se dit directement  2027? Ou on tente autre chose? En dehors de ce systme biais?

----------


## zecreator

> Car mme en amliorant drastiquement notre production nergtique, on resterait prisonnier du modle conomique actuelle qui reste la croissance  tout prix. Ce serait, au mieux, se donner un peu de rpit.


C'est a. De toutes faons, le fond du problme c'est ce systme dans lequel on vit, qui a toujours profiter aux privilgis, et fait travailler les moins favoriss.

Et si demain, on allait pas bosser ? On restait chez-soi ? Et si demain, on allait tous  notre banque fermer notre compte ?

Bloquer l'conomie, ne serait-ce qu'une semaine, et l il y aura des changements.

----------


## pmithrandir

> Et si demain, on allait pas bosser ? On restait chez-soi ? Et si demain, on allait tous  notre banque fermer notre compte ?
> 
> Bloquer l'conomie, ne serait-ce qu'une semaine, et l il y aura des changements.


Ah ?
A mon avis, tu serais juste mis au ban de la socit, parce que c'est ancr dans la tte des gens que travaill est ncessaire. Si tu stoppe tout, tu passe en mode auto suffisance, mais ca ne fonctionne pas. La retraite, y a pas, les hpitaux, y a pas de tlphone, etc... C'est une vie sans service et sans aide ou le moindre handicap, mme temporaire te fait basculer.
Une vie de troc. Un poulet contre 4 poireaux et 2 kilo de farine, le mdecin qui te prend beaucoup pour t'aider, etc...
Si tu veux ce genre de socit, il y en a meme en Europe de l'Est en Roumanie, et ils essayent tous de prendre ta place.


Pour l'aspect dsinformation Marco, je suis  Toulouse, et ici les choses sont trs calme. Il y a eu des manifestations, mais jusqu'en fvrier 2019, rien qui dgnere vraiment avant que la nuit ne tombe.C'est en fvrier que les rond points ont t vir, et que ca a bien bascul.

----------


## Marco46

@benjani13

Le soucis que j'ai avec Lordon et consort, c'est qu'ils n'ont pas compris que baisser la consommation d'nergie, c'est baisser la productivit. Donc a signifie qu'on va bosser de plus en plus pour produire de moins en moins  mesure que la quantit d'nergie disponible va baisser, donc on va rduire notre niveau de vie encore et encore.

Les intellectuels de gauche sont tout aussi productivistes que les libraux et no-libraux. Ils veulent plus pour tout le monde au lieu de seulement beaucoup plus pour une minorit. C'est l o ils sont encore fondamentalement dficients dans leurs raisonnements. Ce qui nous attend c'est tout l'inverse, et cette dcroissance ne sera pas voulue mais subie et rien ne pourra l'empcher parce que la physique et les limites du monde sont ce qu'elles sont.

Le combat qu'ils devraient mener c'est de poser ce constat sur la table pour ensuite rflchir  comment on rpartit mieux avec moins, au lieu de chercher  avoir plus pour tout le monde.

Les systmes sociaux sont permis par l'abondance nergtique et la croissance, malgr une trs mauvaise rpartition des richesses. La dcroissance (subie) remettra en question ces systmes, malheureusement.

----------


## Jipt

> Les systmes sociaux sont permis par l'abondance nergtique et la croissance, malgr une trs mauvaise rpartition des richesses. La dcroissance (subie) remettra en question ces systmes, malheureusement.


Et le problme, c'est que personne ne veut entendre ce discours pouvantable alors on le refuse, on le rejette, on n'y croit pas on ne veut pas y croire, on fait l'autruche, tous !

----------


## zecreator

> A mon avis, tu serais juste mis au ban de la socit, parce que c'est ancr dans la tte des gens que travaill est ncessaire. Si tu stoppe tout, tu passe en mode auto suffisance, mais ca ne fonctionne pas. La retraite, y a pas, les hpitaux, y a pas de tlphone, etc... C'est une vie sans service et sans aide ou le moindre handicap, mme temporaire te fait basculer.


On veut du changement, mais on veut pas en souffrir. On veut pas perdre nos privilges. On veut conserver un certain confort. Notre limite est l. Et en face, les gouvernements et ceux qui tiennent la Finance le savent parfaitement. Et c'est pour cela que je doute qu'un jour cela change vraiment.

Je pense que bloquer l'conomie ne serait-ce qu'une semaine, serait largement plus efficace que bloquer les rues pendant 3 ans. C'est pas dans la gueule qu'il faut taper ces gens, c'est au porte-feuille. Leur conscience est place l.

----------


## DevTroglodyte

> Et le problme, c'est que personne ne veut entendre ce discours pouvantable alors on le refuse, on le rejette, on n'y croit pas on ne veut pas y croire, on fait l'autruche, tous !


Cela dit, de plus en plus de gens croient en la collapsologie. Bon ils n'en prennent que le ct "effondrement de civilisation" et "fin du monde" plutot que le cot "rflchissons pour que a se passe le moins mal possible". Du coup ce sont les gourous des extrmes qui en profitent le plus, plutt que les experts qu'on devrait couter.

----------


## el_slapper

> (.../...)cette dcroissance ne sera pas voulue mais subie et rien ne pourra l'empcher parce que la physique et les limites du monde sont ce qu'elles sont.(.../...)


+1.

D'ailleurs, la dcroissance est dj l pour certains, et ils ont manifest leur _profond dplaisir_. En France, au Chili, ailleurs.

----------


## benjani13

> @benjani13
> 
> Le soucis que j'ai avec Lordon et consort, c'est qu'ils n'ont pas compris que baisser la consommation d'nergie, c'est baisser la productivit. Donc a signifie qu'on va bosser de plus en plus pour produire de moins en moins  mesure que la quantit d'nergie disponible va baisser, donc on va rduire notre niveau de vie encore et encore.
> 
> Les intellectuels de gauche sont tout aussi productivistes que les libraux et no-libraux. Ils veulent plus pour tout le monde au lieu de seulement beaucoup plus pour une minorit. C'est l o ils sont encore fondamentalement dficients dans leurs raisonnements. Ce qui nous attend c'est tout l'inverse, et cette dcroissance ne sera pas voulue mais subie et rien ne pourra l'empcher parce que la physique et les limites du monde sont ce qu'elles sont.
> 
> Le combat qu'ils devraient mener c'est de poser ce constat sur la table pour ensuite rflchir  comment on rpartit mieux avec moins, au lieu de chercher  avoir plus pour tout le monde.


Je pense que tu fais un faux procs  Lordon sur ce sujet. Dans la vido que j'ai post il finit par poser justement ce problme comme tant invitable: nous ne pouvons pas garder notre train de vie actuel. Et nous devons russir  laccepter. Il ne vise absolument pas  avoir plus pour tout le monde. Il le pose mme comme la plus grande difficult, bien plus grande que de russir  modifier le modle conomique lui mme. Il dit qu'il y a un changement quasi anthropologique, nous devons changer notre mode de consommation, notre faon de vivre. Nous devons avoir moins individuellement pour que tout le monde est un niveau de vie minimal correcte.

Et c'est bien pour cela que je prcisais que cette intervention de Lordon tait probablement la meilleure car il aborde les difficult concrte si on souhaitait vraiment mettre en place le modle alternatif qu'il dcrit. Il ne nous laisse pas  penser qu'il suffira d'un claquement de doigt, ou d'un renversement d'un pouvoir quelconque, pour que le systme alternatif advienne et que nous nagions dans un bonheur bat. Il aborde les immenses difficults pour mettre en place cette idal, dont notamment l'impossibilit de garder notre mode de consommation actuel.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Du coup vu qu'on va aussi se faire avoir en 2022 on se dit directement  2027? Ou on tente autre chose? En dehors de ce systme biais?


Mais oui sortez de ce systme ! Devenez survivaliste ! Crez une communaut, retapez des fermes dans le massif central, cultiver vos lgumes, levez votre btail, traitez votre eau, faites vos conserves, multiplier les savoirs faire.
Comme a si un jour le systme s'effondre qu'il n'y a plus dlectricit, de ptrole et d'argent vous serez plus prpar que les autres !

Vous pouvez lire n'importe qui a ne changera pas grand chose, il y a une crise mondiale et une crise de l'UE, on ne peut pas faire de miracle.
Macron est peut-tre un peu plus nerv que Sarkozy et Hollande, mais globalement c'est toujours la mme ligne.




> Et si demain, on allait tous  notre banque fermer notre compte ?


a fait longtemps que chaque citoyen est contraint d'avoir un compte bancaire.
On ne peut plus tre pay en liquide, on ne peut plus rien payer en liquide (mme pas les factures).
En Allemagne et en Autriche le liquide est plus utilis qu'en France.

Si vous fermez votre compte la banque ne pourra pas vous donnez son contenu en liquide. (officiellement c'est pour lutter contre le terrorisme et le blanchiment...)
Essayez de retirer 3000 en liquide pour voir, votre banque essaiera probablement de vous en empcher, alors que c'est votre argent et que vous tes libres de faire ce que vous voulez avec.




> A mon avis, tu serais juste mis au ban de la socit, parce que c'est ancr dans la tte des gens que travaill est ncessaire.


L'ide c'tait peut-tre une grve gnrale, un peu dans ce dlire : Le Front populaire en 1936: de la grve  la plage.




> On veut du changement, mais on veut pas en souffrir. On veut pas perdre nos privilges. On veut conserver un certain confort.


a ne va pas tre un choix, la dcroissance va arriver, le niveau de vie va diminuer.
Les ressources ne sont pas illimites. La croissance ne peut pas tre infini.




> dont notamment l'impossibilit de garder notre mode de consommation actuel.


Ouais au bout d'un moment il faudra se calmer au niveau du libre change et favoriser le local, parce que a pollue moins et a consomme moins d'nergie.

====
Edit :
Retraites : les deux motions de censure rejetes, le texte adopt en premire lecture  l'Assemble



> Sans surprise, les dputs ont rejet, dans la nuit de mardi  mercredi, la motion de censure de droite, avant de rejeter aussi celle de la gauche. Elles ont t dposes pour s'opposer  Edouard Philippe et son utilisation du 49-3 pour faire passer la rforme des retraites.


a ne sert  rien car il n'y a pas de rfrendum :
Retraites: 60% des Franais souhaitent le retrait de la rforme

a finira peut-tre pas tre vrai  ::ptdr::  :
Non, 70% des Franais ne sont pas contre la rforme des retraites

----------


## tanaka59

Bonjour, 




> a ne sert  rien car il n'y a pas de rfrendum :
> Retraites: 60% des Franais souhaitent le retrait de la rforme


C'est normal que 60% des Franais souhaitent le retrait de la rforme des retraites, car les plus gros perdant sont le ceux du rgimes gnrales. tonnement j'ai pas vu grand monde dans les rues pour aller manifester pour la rgime gnral ... Les gens du rgime gnral sont tenu financirement par le systme (pas de scurit de l'emploi). Il faut dire aussi que les personnes en situation de prcarit au rgime gnral (CDD, intrim, CDI de chantier ...) certains ont perdu leur travail. Comment ? Contrat non renouvel , on leur a fait comprendre qu'ils l'avaient trop ouverte  s'exprimer sur les retraites ! Alors que se seront les premires victimes de ce systme ! Du dgagisme histoire de ne pas trop les entendre. 

Autre mcontentement le gouvernement a commenc  toucher  ce qui est "saint". Le rgime de Air France et des Avocats est saint ... on pompe mme leur caisse pour renflouer ailleurs ! Ce qui n'est pas normal . Eux sont pas prioritaire on s'en occupera en dernier.

Pendant ce temps RATP et SNCF manifestent car ils ne pourront plus partir  52 ou 57 an !? On se moque de qui ? Il y a une diffrence de 7  10 ans avec les conducteurs des socits prives et de province . 

L'opra de Paris et la comdie franaise partent  42 ans avec 1200   :8O:  ??? Lacrobate du cirque Arlette qui se casse une jambe et ne fait plus de cirque attendra lui sa retraite  plus de 60 ans et plus ... 




> a finira peut-tre pas tre vrai  :
> Non, 70% des Franais ne sont pas contre la rforme des retraites


70% des Franais ne sont pas contre la rforme des retraites. C'est normal , ces mmes franais veulent qu'on arrte d'entretenir des rgimes ou l'on cre du privilge , couteux et aberrant en terme de fonctionnement ... 

===

Durant la rforme des retraites les citoyens ont laiss faire les syndicats pour faire pression sur le gouvernement, tout en sachant que ceux ci ne les reprsentent pas. C'est surtout pour que le gouvernement soit les pieds dans le tapis et ne sache pas s'en dptrer . Ce n'est ni plus ni moins que pour cela.

C'est aussi  double tranchant ... Le gouvernement veut faire passer une reforme sur la SNCF (genre passage en socit prive) ou les taxes sur les pro du BTP. Les syndicats bloquent les carburants, les TC et les trains . La cible c'est le citoyen lambda qui n'a rien demand  personne, et se retrouve plutt emmerd qu'autre chose voir pris en otage dans des situations ubuesques. 

De toute faon en France les syndicats n'ont qu'un seul pouvoir, celui de nuisance et qui hurlera le plus fort ...

----------


## Ryu2000

> Pendant ce temps RATP et SNCF manifestent car ils ne pourront plus partir  52 ou 57 an !?


a c'est ce que les mdias essaient de faire croire, mais les vrais raisons des manifestations n'ont jamais rapport avec a. Les gens de la SNCF se battent pour qu'on prserve des services publics, quand la SNCF sera privatis, a coutera plus cher  l'usager et il y aura plus daccidents.
Bon l c'est vrai que les billets de trains sont dj hors de prix, c'est de la folie pure, mais c'est fait exprs pour que les gens se disent "ce serait moins cher si a se faisait privatiser".

Il y a un dput LREM qui a dit une connerie :
Il y a des agriculteurs qui gagnent 350 euros par mois et qui vivent bien ! : l'analyse hallucinante d'un dput LREM



> https://twitter.com/Brevesdepresse/s...91370924113920
> "Il y a des #agriculteurs qui gagnent 350 par mois et qui vivent bien !" Frdric Descrozaille, dput #LREM du Val-de-Marne. (📹CNews)

----------


## tanaka59

> a c'est ce que les mdias essaient de faire croire, mais les vrais raisons des manifestations n'ont jamais rapport avec a. Les gens de la SNCF se battent pour qu'on prserve des services publics, quand la SNCF sera privatis, a coutera plus cher  l'usager et il y aura plus daccidents.
> Bon l c'est vrai que les billets de trains sont dj hors de prix, c'est de la folie pure, mais c'est fait exprs pour que les gens se disent "ce serait moins cher si a se faisait privatiser".


Oui et non, les mdias ont surtout un train de retard ... Depuis le 31/12/2016 (ou 2017 ???). La SNCF n'embauche plus avec les avantages de retraites  52 ou 57. C'est au dl de 6X (62 ou 64 ?) . Ceux qui ont un dpart garantit  52 ou 57 sont peu nombreux et en voie de disparition.

Pour la question de dfense du service publique tu as tout  fait raison . Ce n'est pas trs vendeur  dfendre , et le gouvernement vend les bijoux de famille  tour de bras . Il est un peu tard de se reveiller maintenant SNCF est depuis le 01/01/2020 un socit de droit prive au mme titre que Carrefour ou le plombier du coin.




> Il y a un dput LREM qui a dit une connerie :
> [urlhttps://www.valeursactuelles.com/societe/il-y-des-agriculteurs-qui-gagnent-350-euros-par-mois-et-qui-vivent-bien-lanalyse-hallucinante-dun-depute-lrem-116653]Il y a des agriculteurs qui gagnent 350 euros par mois et qui vivent bien ! : l'analyse hallucinante d'un dput LREM[/url]


Encore un journaleux et un politicard a ct de ces pompes.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Oui et non, les mdias ont surtout un train de retard ...


Ils savent qu'ils mentent, ils sont compltement conscient qu'ils font de la manipulation.
 chaque fois que des gens de la SNCF sont en grve, les mdias disent que c'est pour garder leur "privilges".




> le gouvernement vend les bijoux de famille  tour de bras


 ::(:  C'est triste et a n'a aucun sens, on privatise des choses rentable et stratgique comme les autoroutes et les aroports, si a se trouve un jour le rseau ferr se fera vendre morceau par morceau...
Parfois on divise un service en plusieurs morceaux pour privatiser ce qui est rentable et garder public ce qui est dficitaire...

===
Quand il y a une crise c'est l'occasion pour le gouvernement de gagner de la popularit ( chaque attaque terroriste Hollande et Valls montaient dans les sondages).
Du coup c'est intressant de regarder le Twitter d'Emmanuel Macron :



> 23 fvrier : https://twitter.com/EmmanuelMacron/s...36979042963456
> Tous avec nos agriculteurs au cur de changements trs profonds : pour lenvironnement, la qualit, la scurit alimentaire. Comptez sur mon engagement pour vous accompagner et russir cette transformation engage ensemble.
> 
> 27 fvrier : https://twitter.com/EmmanuelMacron/s...35838633672706
> Mobilisation remarquable des personnels de sant pour faire face au coronavirus. Merci. Je reviendrai  vos cts.
> 
> 01 mars : https://twitter.com/EmmanuelMacron/s...33225700048900
> Pleine solidarit avec la Grce et la Bulgarie, la France est prte  contribuer aux efforts europens pour leur prter une assistance rapide et protger les frontires. Nous devons agir ensemble pour viter une crise humanitaire et migratoire.
> 
> ...


Si tu ne lis que les titres t'as l'impression qu'il gre bien les problmes.
Aujourd'hui des chercheurs sont convis  llyse.

Retraites : aprs le recours au 49.3, une autre dpute quitte le groupe LREM



> Llue du Val-de-Marne Albane Gaillot avait critiqu le recours au 49.3 pour faire passer la rforme des retraites et vot la motion de censure dpose par la gauche.

----------


## benjani13

Selon Europe1, une *quarantaine* de dputs de la majorit prvoiraient de quitter LREM d'un bloc suite  l'usage du 49.3:




https://www.europe1.fr/emissions/led...e-lrem-3953419

C'est la seul source qui en parle donc j'attend plus d'informations car ce serait quand mme un cataclysme pour le gouvernement.

----------


## halaster08

> C'est la seul source qui en parle donc j'attend plus d'informations car ce serait quand mme un cataclysme pour le gouvernement.


C'est pas la seul source, je l'ai lu ailleurs ce matin mais je ne sais plus o exactement, par contre l'article insistait sur le fait que ce soit encore en discussion, donc rien de sr.

----------


## Mat.M

> Et si demain, on allait tous  notre banque fermer notre compte ?


voeu pieux mais ce ne sera plus possible car les banques centrales veulent faire disparatre la monnaie matrielle bref les pices,les billets.
La moralit de cette histoire ? La moralit de cette histoire c'est qu'on l'a tous dans l'os quoique l'on fasse  ::aie::

----------


## Ryu2000

> une *quarantaine* de dputs de la majorit prvoiraient de quitter LREM d'un bloc


Ce serait tellement beau qu'ils le fassent rellement. Jespre qu'ils auront le courage et que rien n'y personne ne les en dissuaderont.  :8-):  ::mouarf:: 




> Et si demain, on allait tous  notre banque fermer notre compte ?


Y'en a qui ont essay, ils ont eu des problmes.
La rvolution d'ric Cantona inquite les banques
Appel  la panique bancaire du 7 dcembre 2010
De toute faon les banques ont trs peu de liquide, il faut vraiment avoir peu d'argent sur son compte pour que la banque accepte de le fermer et de vous donner le montant qu'il contenait en liquide.
Si a partait en Bank Run, trs vite l'intgralit des banques et des distributeurs de billets de toute lEurope seraient bloqus.




> les banques centrales veulent faire disparatre la monnaie matrielle


C'est horrible ce projet. On serait encore plus l'esclave de notre banque.
L'argent liquide c'est la libert.

----------


## Marco46

> Y'en a qui ont essay, ils ont eu des problmes.


Heureusement qu'ils n'y sont pas arrivs. Si tout le monde faisait a, le systme bancaire s'effondrerait et on se retrouverait tous  l'tat de nature conomique. Plus de monnaie, plus d'changes, plus de travail, plus de ravitaillement, plus d'lectricit, plus rien. Le chaos total en quelques jours / semaines. En plus vache t'as des frappes nuclaires massives ou un astrode gant.

Faut arrter de dconner 5 minutes les gens, on touche pas aux banques parce que a touche aussi aux activits de dpts et de crdits et sans a la socit n'existe plus. Si vous voulez liquider la finance il faut d'abord sparer les activits de dpts et de crdits (qui servent l'conomie relle) de la finance.

----------


## tanaka59

Bonjour, 




> Ils savent qu'ils mentent, ils sont compltement conscient qu'ils font de la manipulation.
>  chaque fois que des gens de la SNCF sont en grve, les mdias disent que c'est pour garder leur "privilges".
> 
>  C'est triste et a n'a aucun sens, on privatise des choses rentable et stratgique comme les autoroutes et les aroports, si a se trouve un jour le rseau ferr se fera vendre morceau par morceau...
> Parfois on divise un service en plusieurs morceaux pour privatiser ce qui est rentable et garder public ce qui est dficitaire...
> 
> ===
> Quand il y a une crise c'est l'occasion pour le gouvernement de gagner de la popularit ( chaque attaque terroriste Hollande et Valls montaient dans les sondages).
> Du coup c'est intressant de regarder le Twitter d'Emmanuel Macron :
> ...


C'est ce qui est en train de se produire et personne ne voit rien venir vu que c'est trs complexe :

EDF-GDF devenu :

> EDF pour la partie production, ERDF (puis enedis) pour la partie gestion du rseau domestique (maison) + RTE pour la partie gros acheminement (savez les gros pylnes de 50 m de haut)
> GDF Suez (puis maintenant Engie) pour la partie transformation du gaz du ville, GRDF pour la partie gestion et acheminement 

Pour la SNCF :

> SNCF Rseau (ex RFF , un peu la DDE ou la DIR du rseau ferr)
> Geodis (la partie logistique camions de SNCF)
> Keolis et ces filiales (ex Cariane / Kariane ) pour la partie transport en bus et car
> SNCF avec TGV, Thalys, Eurostar, TER, (ex Corail), RER (pour la partie train de voyageur) 

===

Pour l'UE les socits doivent sparer les activits en 2 groupes distinct production/transformation VERSUS acheminement/gestion du rseau. 

Pourquoi ? 

L'ide est que pour l'UE cela vite les monopoles et permet l'instauration de socits qui mettent en place des "pages", histoire de se servir au passage d'une part du gateau du magot financier.

Histoire au passage de collecter de la redevance domanial de location et d'occupation des sols, mais aussi de locations infrastructures.

Comme on est sur des groupes historiques ou l'on a jamais trop voulu rformer correctement, on se retrouve avec des filiales qui ont des activits ou elles doivent se facturer entre elles. Ce qui en principe est interdit par la loi, mais contourner avec des Holding. Cumulez cela avec les taxes et prlvement obligatoires, histoire de bien plumer . 

Ajoutez  cela aussi que les activits en question tel que la gestion, l'acheminement et l'entretien sont plombes par une non rentabilit chronique ...

D'ou des dettes abyssales pour EDF = 65 milliards, SNCF = 100 milliards , AREVA-ORANO = 10 milliards ...

Bien entendu le jour ou l'on contraint ces socits  devenir prive, on refourgue la dette  l'tat franais ... Prenez une dette de 2500 milliards actuelle + 250 milliards de dettes dans les socits prives ou l'tat franais a des parts ... Cela fait cher  rembourser. 

D'ou le problme de privatisation  outrance qui montre des limites ...

===




> voeu pieux mais ce ne sera plus possible car les banques centrales veulent faire disparatre la monnaie matrielle bref les pices,les billets.
> La moralit de cette histoire ? La moralit de cette histoire c'est qu'on l'a tous dans l'os quoique l'on fasse


La pervercit du systme t'oblige  avoir un compte bancaire pour recevoir de l'argent, mais ce mme compte est sujet  des frais de fonctionnement et taxes obligatoire ! C'est aberrant ... Auxquels cas tu ne peux pas recevoir ni changer d'argent.

----------


## bombseb

> C'est pas la seul source, je l'ai lu ailleurs ce matin mais je ne sais plus o exactement, par contre l'article insistait sur le fait que ce soit encore en discussion, donc rien de sr.


 :8O: 
Ca serait grandiose
 :8O: 

Il perdrait du coup la majorit  l'assemble

----------


## halaster08

> Il perdrait du coup la majorit  l'assemble


Oui et non
Dj a dpend de combien partiront, il ne faut pas non plus oubli la quarantaine de dput modem qui sont allis  LREM 
Donc LREM  encore de la marge
Ensuite il faut aussi voir ce que fera ce groupe, la plupart des dmissionnaires LREM restent apparent LREM c'est  dire qu'il ne sont plus dans le groupe mais continuent de voter comme LREM
Donc ok c'est une bonne nouvelle mais faut pas se rjouir trop vite non plus, il y a quand mme de grandes chance pour qu'au final a ne change rien.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Oui et non
> Dj a dpend de combien partiront, il ne faut pas non plus oubli la quarantaine de dput modem qui sont allis  LREM 
> Donc LREM  encore de la marge
> Ensuite il faut aussi voir ce que fera ce groupe, la plupart des dmissionnaires LREM restent apparent LREM c'est  dire qu'il ne sont plus dans le groupe mais continuent de voter comme LREM
> Donc ok c'est une bonne nouvelle mais faut pas se rjouir trop vite non plus, il y a quand mme de grandes chance pour qu'au final a ne change rien.


Tu as raison sur le fait que a a de grandes chances de ne rien changer...  l'Assemble Nationale. 
Par contre, en terme d'image et d'opinion publique, a peut avoir un impact assez dvastateur sur l'lectorat. A quelques jours des municipales, c'est pas top.

----------


## benjani13

> Tu as raison sur le fait que a a de grandes chances de ne rien changer...  l'Assemble Nationale. 
> Par contre, en terme d'image et d'opinion publique, a peut avoir un impact assez dvastateur sur l'lectorat. A quelques jours des municipales, c'est pas top.


+1, et a rendrait trs difficile l'usage d'un second 49.3 lors du retour du texte  l'assembl nationale.

----------


## zecreator

Du coup, si rien n'est possible, si tout est jou d'avance, si les forts l'emporteront toujours sur les faibles (que les forts ont cr pour les servir), quelque soit le contexte, l'conomie ou la socit, est-ce encore utile de se battre ? Pourquoi ? Pour qui ?

Mme si aprs des annes de contestation, le Peuple russi  ne pas faire rlire Macron, qu'est-ce qui peut nous assurer que le prochain gouvernement ne sera pas aussi pourri ?

En fait, est-ce que ce n'est pas dans l'ADN de l'humain de mettre des tyrans au pouvoir et de contester ? Si cela ne devait plus exister, cela ne serait-il pas une petite mort pour le Peuple ?

Et tout a, encapsuler dans un spectacle, bien packag quotidiennement par les mdias, qui rient de nous voir si "orientables".

----------


## Ryu2000

> L'ide est que pour l'UE cela vite les monopoles et permet l'instauration de socits qui mettent en place des "pages", histoire de se servir au passage d'une part du gateau du magot financier.


Peut-tre mais il y a galement une histoire de lobbys  Bruxelles. Des entreprises peuvent se faire de l'argent en rachetant les parties rentable des services publics. Il suffit de corrompre les bonnes personnes dans un gouvernement et hop !




> A quelques jours des municipales, c'est pas top.


Bof. De toute faon mme sans a LREM ne gagnerait pas beaucoup de villes. Les municipales ce n'est pas leur truc.
Par contre le RN pourrait faire un gros score, si il ne fait pas faillite d'ici l...
Si a se trouve dans certains villages le PS existe toujours ! 




> a rendrait trs difficile l'usage d'un second 49.3


LREM peut demander conseil  Valls, il en a utilis 6 sans trop de problme.




> En fait, est-ce que ce n'est pas dans l'ADN de l'humain de mettre des tyrans au pouvoir et de contester ?


Le peuple dcide de que dalle, on fait lire un prsident comme on vend des yaourts, en le passant  la TV tous les jours.
Des milliardaires possdent les mdias et les instituts de sondages, les lecteurs se font manipuler. ( de rare exception il se passe un miracle comme llection de Trump, mais normalement c'est le candidat du systme qui gagne  la fin)
Ou alors pour atteindre le pouvoir il faut accepter de faire des compromis et  partir de l c'est foutu, le parti un peu radical deviendra comme l'UMPS.

On va rester dans la ligne Sarkozy/Hollande/Macron, le prochain gouvernement sera peut-tre pire qu'LREM.

Pour que a change il faut une rvolution (a arrive gnralement quand l'arme dcide de ne plus suivre les ordres du gouvernements), mais pour en arriver l il faut que les franais soient vraiment  bout et l ils peuvent supporter encore beaucoup plus.
Quand ils auront du mal  se loger,  se nourrir,  se chauffer, l a commencera  bouger un peu.
En attendant aller manifester aujourd'hui c'est un coup  attraper la grippe  ::P:

----------


## ABCIWEB

> Du coup, si rien n'est possible, si tout est jou d'avance, si les forts l'emporteront toujours sur les faibles (que les forts ont cr pour les servir), quelque soit le contexte, l'conomie ou la socit, est-ce encore utile de se battre ? Pourquoi ? Pour qui ?


On dirait un discours de Ptain... 




> Mme si aprs des annes de contestation, le Peuple russi  ne pas faire rlire Macron, qu'est-ce qui peut nous assurer que le prochain gouvernement ne sera pas aussi pourri ?


Tant mieux s'il est plus pourri, cela permettra une meilleure coordination des luttes. Dans tous les cas le pire serait de lgitimer la pourriture actuelle. 




> En fait, est-ce que ce n'est pas dans l'ADN de l'humain de mettre des tyrans au pouvoir et de contester ? Si cela ne devait plus exister, cela ne serait-il pas une petite mort pour le Peuple ?


Ah bah si l'ADN s'en mle maintenant... On compte sur ta gnrosit pour financer des tudes et voir dans quelle mesure l'ADN des Suisses - qui ont un rgime dmocratique autrement plus volu - est diffrent du ntre.




> Et tout a, encapsuler dans un spectacle, bien packag quotidiennement par les mdias, qui rient de nous voir si "orientables".


Orientable ou complice, je ne sais pas, mais effectivement les mdias et les stratges en communication/manipulation au service du pouvoir font tout pour que le neuneu moyen produise exactement ce mme type de raisonnement, de renoncement, de fatalisme et de repli sur soi que celui que tu viens de tenir.

----------


## Ryu2000

> mais effectivement les mdias et les stratges en communication/manipulation au service du pouvoir font tout pour que le neuneu moyen produise exactement le mme discours de renoncement, de fatalisme et de repli sur soi que celui que tu viens de tenir.


Je ne suis pas tout  fait d'accord, d'aprs moi le discours des mdias c'est plus "La situation est gr de main de matre par le gouvernement. Grce  l'UE et Macron tout va bien  :+1: ".
Quand un candidat se montre un peu radical, les mdias mettent la pression :
Le "risque Mlenchon" fait son apparition sur les marchs financiers



> L'cart du taux  10 ans entre la France et l'Allemagne a augment  70 points de base aprs un sondage plaant le candidat de la France Insoumise devant Fillon.


Il y a toujours un chantage "attention si vous votez mal l'conomie va s'effondrer et ce sera uniquement de votre faute".
Les craintes dun  Brexit  renvoient le Cac 40 au plus bas depuis deux mois

Mais il y a un peu d'espoir  avoir, grce  internet, les gens peuvent se dire "je ne vais pas me contenter de la propagande de BFM TV, CNews, LCI, France Info, je vais galement m'informer sur d'autres sources". C'est pour a que le gouvernement parle de "fake news" et veut censurer des mdias sur internet. Le formatage idologique ralis par les mdias fonctionne de moins en moins bien (sauf chez les vieux, ils ont pass leur vie  avoir une confiance aveugle dans les mdias, ils ne changeront pas).

Bref le "neuneu moyen" nourrit par la propagande mdiatique se dit "Heureusement que l'UE existe pour nous protger, on serait tellement plus faible sans elle, il faut  tout prix la prserver".

----------


## ABCIWEB

> Je ne suis pas tout  fait d'accord, d'aprs moi le discours des mdias c'est plus "La situation est gr de main de matre par le gouvernement. Grce  l'UE et Macron tout va bien ".


Ce n'est pas contradictoire. Evidemment qu'il y a plusieurs discours. Tu cites la propagande officielle, c'est l'assaisonnement du plat pour duper la clientle et vendre de l'avari  tout prix. De mon ct, je parle des clients qui ne sont pas dupes et qui sentent bien le gout du pourri, et  ceux l le gouvernement rpond que quoiqu'ils fassent ils n'auront rien d'autre  bouffer.

----------


## Ryu2000

> De mon ct, je parle des clients qui ne sont pas dupes et qui sentent bien le gout du pourri, et  ceux l le gouvernement rpond que quoiqu'ils fassent ils n'auront rien d'autre  bouffer.


Aaaah. En effet plein de gens pensent qu'il est impossible de changer les choses. Cela dit il parait que le gouvernement a dpens de l'argent pour calmer les gilets jaunes.
La facture des mesures "gilets jaunes" atteint 17 milliards d'euros, selon Le Maire



> Le cot total des mesures annonces par Emmanuel Macron pour rpondre au mouvement des "gilets jaunes" s'lve  prs de "17 milliards d'euros", a indiqu mardi le ministre de l'Economie et des Finances Bruno Le Maire.
> 
> "Au total, on est sur 17 milliards d'euros environ", a dclar M. Le Maire sur France 2, en promettant de compenser en partie cette facture par des mesures d'conomies sur la dpense publique.
> 
> Sur ces 17 milliards, dix milliards correspondent aux mesures "annonces en dcembre" par le chef de l'Etat, *comme la revalorisation du Smic et la dfiscalisation des heures supplmentaires*, entres en vigueur en janvier 2019, a dtaill le ministre.
> 
> A ces dix milliards s'ajoutent les cinq milliards de *baisse d'impt sur le revenu*, prvus pour 2020, et le cot de la *rindexation sur l'inflation des petites retraites*, chiffr par Bercy  1,4 milliard d'euros.


Mais a ne doit pas trop se sentir, des travailleurs ont toujours du mal  remplir leur frigo.

Le gouvernement mprise les manifestants.
Calomnier les Gilets Jaunes, la stratgie ignoble et bien rode de Macron 



> Casseurs, homophobes, xnophobes, fascistes, factieux, foule haineuse, antismites. On ne s'tonnerait mme plus de voir les gilets jaunes accuss de cannibalisme.


===
LREM ne va probablement pas faire un gros score  Montpellier :
Municipales  Montpellier. Rmi Gaillard devant le candidat LREM selon un sondage



> Rmi Gaillard accuse dix points de retard sur le maire sortant divers gauche, Philippe Saurel, crdit de 19 % et en tte de ce sondage; mais il devance en revanche de 4 points Patrick Vignal, qui conduit *la liste La Rpublique en marche  MoDem arrivant en 9e position avec 5 % des intentions de vote.*

----------


## zecreator

"Le Coronavirus va tuer plus de PME que d'tres humains."
Niveau priorit, voil o on en est dans ce Monde. Pour les conomistes, une PME pserai plus lourd qu'un seul tre vivant. Ce Monde est compltement dingue.

https://www.lesechos.fr/idees-debats...88?xtor=CS1-25

----------


## Ryu2000

> Pour les conomistes, une PME pserai plus lourd qu'un seul tre vivant.


Ce n'est qu'une technique de discours pour capter l'attention de l'audience. C'est un peu dans cette ide :
Rhtorique politique



> La provocation, sous forme d'expression lapidaire et rductrice (exemples : le plombier polonais, la marchandisation du monde...) ou de petites phrases assassines, faisant appel plus  l'motion qu'au raisonnement. Un certain penchant pour le nologisme traduit le souci de *frapper les esprits (au risque d'tre accus de populisme politique) en se distinguant au-dessus du bruit ambiant de la communication*


Vu qu'on entend que des discours humanistes en permanence, ds qu'il y a un truc un peu provocateur a flash. C'est la *phrase choc*. Les politiciens et les conomistes s'inquitent plus de l'conomie que de l'humanit.
Bon de toute faon il n'y a pas encore des centaines de millions de morts non plus... Pour l'instant c'est vraiment trs lger.

Cela dit une crise conomique svre provoquerait plus de morts que l'pidmie. La pauvret, les pnuries, les famines diminuent la qualit de vie.

----------


## zecreator

> Ce n'est qu'une technique de discours pour capter l'attention de l'audience. C'est un peu dans cette ide :
> Rhtorique politique
> 
> Vu qu'on entend que des discours humanistes en permanence, ds qu'il y a un truc un peu provocateur a flash. C'est la *phrase choque*. Les politiciens et les conomistes s'inquitent plus de l'conomie que de l'humanit.
> Bon de toute faon il n'y a pas encore des centaines de millions de morts non plus... Pour l'instant c'est vraiment trs lger.
> 
> Cela dit une crise conomique svre provoquerait plus de morts que l'pidmie. La pauvret, les pnuries, les famines diminuent la qualit de vie.


Je serai tout  fait d'accord avec toi, si il n'y avait pas un discours globalisant, mme des syndicats pro-gauche sur le fait que la Corinavirus tue les emplois. Il y a un hystrie incontrlable, sans sources, sans arguments, de tous les cts.

Aujourd'hui, c'est un Monde qui se limite  cette galit : entreprise=emploi=vie. ET ce virus me semble une belle opportunit pour nous remettre sur le "droit chemin" (de la productivit).

----------


## rawsrc

> JAujourd'hui, c'est un Monde qui se limite  cette galit : *entreprise=emploi=vie*.


constat terrible et implacable

----------


## Ryu2000

> Il y a un hystrie incontrlable, sans sources, sans arguments, de tous les cts.


Ben l'argument c'est que des usines ne tournent pas en Chine et que par consquent a risque de paralyser toute l'conomie mondiale, vu que toutes les industries dpendent de la Chine. En parallle le tourisme est  l'arrt.
Mais peut-tre que les politiciens, les conomistes et les mdias profitent du Covid-19 pour dire enfin la vrit "l'conomie est en rcession et c'est trs grave".
C'est une opportunit gniale cette maladie, enfin il y a des critiques du mondialisme, on commence  parler de faire revenir les industries.  :+1: 

Les mdias prenaient Trump pour un fou parce qu'il voulait faire revenir des usines aux USA, aujourd'hui l'ide n'est plus si folle.

----------


## tanaka59

Bonsoir, 

Un article sur les consquences en cas de chmage pour les franais frontaliers : https://www.capital.fr/economie-poli...aliers-1362095 . La dette de l'tat franais explose  ce sujet ...

----------


## fredoche

> C'est la *phrase choque*.


Effectivement cette phrase choque  ::weird:: 
Oui c'est un choc
_
unknown function_ aurait dit ton compilateur

----------


## Ryu2000

> Un article sur les consquences en cas de chmage pour les franais frontaliers


a me fait penser qu'en ce moment 1 chf = 0.945, a ne veut pas aller plus haut (une fois le franc Suisse  dpass l'euro, c'tait le 25 janvier 2015).
Le salaire minimum neuchtelois peine  tre appliqu dans chaque branche



> Introduit en aot dernier,* le salaire minimum neuchtelois est fix  19,78 francs bruts de l'heure pour 2018*. Premier exemple du genre en Suisse, il peine  tre appliqu partout, comme dans la branche des taxis.


19.78 * 0.945 = 18,69/h en brut. Il y a des gens qui bossent  l'usine et qui gagnent plus de 3000/mois.
Ce n'est pas tonnant que le chmage des frontaliers qui travaillent en Suisse coute de l'argent au systme franais.




> _unknown function_ aurait dit ton compilateur


Oui bon a va... Choque/choc c'est quand mme pas des mots ultra loign au niveau du sens.
Les humains ne sont pas des compilateurs donc ils arrivent trs bien  comprendre. L dans le contexte en plus... Phontiquement a fonctionnait. Je voulais juste faire une rfrence  la cit de la peur.
En tout cas a fonctionne bien ce titre d'article provocateur. Si toutes les personnes que a offusque partagent le lien, l'article va pas mal tourner  :;): 

Municipales: Pour LREM, la dfaite sera probablement assez svre



> *Sputnik France:* Plusieurs observateurs de la vie politique prdisent une dfaite lectorale pour LREM aux lections municipales, est-ce votre cas?
> 
> *Frdric Saint Clair:* Oui je me joins  eux. Je pense qu'ils n'ont pas les structures partisanes adaptes pour, en l'espace de deux ans, s'tre ancrs profondment dans le pays. Et manifestement, les rsultats obtenus par le gouvernement n'ont pas t suffisamment probants pour que le siphonage qu'a effectu Emmanuel Macron  l'intrieur de l'UMP afin de ramener  lui une partie des cadres de la droite ait fonctionn  l'identique au niveau local. Un certain nombre de maires n'ont pas choisi de s'tiqueter LREM. Manifestement, ce manque de russite a refroidi au niveau local. Tout cela laisse  penser que la dfaite sera probablement assez svre.


J'imagine que pour LREM les municipales ce n'est pas trs important.

====
Peter Schiff: Nous sommes au bord dune crise financire bien plus grave que celle de 2008 !



> Peter Schiff: Les marchs actions taient administrs  la perfection, mais dsormais, cest clairement  oublier. Le plus gros problme conomique na rien  voir avec coronavirus lui-mme. Si les fondamentaux de lconomie amricaine taient sains, ce virus ne la rendrait pas malade. Non, *le vritable problme cest la Fed, puisque elle a maintenu ses taux si bas, et depuis si longtemps afin de stimuler artificiellement lconomie que cela a fait enfler une gigantesque bulle spculative, et le coronavirus pourrait trs bien tre laiguille qui la fera clater. Le problme nest pas la taille de laiguille aussi petite soit elle mais bien lampleur de la Bulle que laiguille va piquer !*


====
====
Edit :
Des militantes dnoncent des  violences policires  en marge dune manif fministe  Paris



> Plusieurs militantes et associations fministes se sont mues dimanche de   violences policires  en marge dune manifestation  fministe et antiraciste  organise samedi soir  Paris.  Je suis atterre de voir que le ministre de lIntrieur a choisi de dployer des moyens pour rprimer les femmes plutt que de renforcer les moyens de lutte contre les violences machistes , sest indigne sur Twitter la prsidente de la Fondation des femmes Anne-Ccile Mailfert.


Il y a des vidos sur Twitter apparemment.

Schiappa s'exprime sur BFM TV :
Violences policires aprs une marche fministe: Schiappa se dit "choque" mais dfend les policiers



> La ministre a souligne que "*le trac (de la marche, ndlr) naurait pas t respect*", ce qui aurait pouss les forces de l'ordre  intervenir.


Le prfet Lallement sous pression aprs les "violences inadmissibles"  la marche des femmes



> Il naura fallu que quelques heures pour passer de la thorie  la pratique. Samedi 7 mars dans la soire, plusieurs centaines de fministes runies aux abords de la place de la Rpublique  Paris ont t violemment charges, tranes, violentes par des forces de lordre. Quelques heures auparavant, Mediapart publiait une longue enqute dans laquelle certains responsables de gendarmerie smeuvent des pratiques du patron du maintien de lordre dans la capitale: Didier Lallement.


Coronavirus: les rassemblements de plus de 1000 personnes interdits



> Tous les rassemblements de plus de 1000 personnes,  quelques exceptions prs, sont dsormais interdits en France, a annonc ce dimanche 8 mars au soir le ministre de la Sant Olivier Vran. Jusquici, seuls les rassemblements de plus de 5000 personnes taient concerns par une interdiction jusqu la mi-avril, en pleine pidmie de coronavirus.
> 
> Cette interdiction ne sappliquera toutefois pas aux manifestations utiles  lactivit de la Nation, a prcis le ministre, comme les manifestations, le recours aux transports en commun ou les concours. Les prfets et les ministres devront prciser quels vnements pourront bnficier de cette exception.


C'est un dimanche riche en actualits.

----------


## halaster08

Aprs les gilets jaunes, puis les manifestants contre la rforme des retraites c'est maintenant aux femmes de gouter aux joies de la rpression policire lors de manifestations: https://www.francetvinfo.fr/societe/...s_3857327.html
Personnellement je voudrais saluer le formidable travail de la police, les femmes demandent les mmes droits, la police leur a offert le droit de se faire tabasser sans raison comme les hommes, un grand pas en avant ! Bon je vois dj les mauvaises langues arrives, ok il n'y a pas eu d'il crev on est pas tout a fait dans l'galit, mais c'est dj pas mal, non ?

edit: un truc qui revient beaucoup et m'tonne un peu dans les commentaires des femmes prsentes  cette manif, c'est le "on comprends pas, on tait pas violent" oui comme la pluparts des gens dans n'importe quelle manif, il n'y a qu'a la tl o les manifestants sont des brutes sanguinaires qui viennent pour tout casser

----------


## Ryu2000

> c'est maintenant aux femmes de gouter aux joies de la rpression policire lors de manifestations


Voil ce qui arrive quand on ne suit pas le trac de la marche.
a devrait se calmer car les manifestations de plus de 1000 personnes sont interdites  cause du Covid-19.

Les mdias utilisent des vidos trouvs sur Twitter, c'est cool sinon nous n'aurions pas d'image. (les journaux n'ont pas les moyens de se payer des journalistes de terrains, le journalisme aujourd'hui consiste  recopier l'AFP)

----------


## Marco46

> Voil ce qui arrive quand on ne suit pas le trac de la marche.


"Achtung !! Les frauleins zont zorties du traz d la manifeztazionne ! ZARZEEEEZZZZ !"

Prfet Lallement, Paris, 08 mars 2020.















Dsol mais j'adapte mes posts au niveau de connerie ambiant dans la socit.

----------


## fredoche

Ce recours  la force systmatique est profondment inquitant et a un cot sidrant.

La ralit de ce pouvoir aux abois probablement.

La question c'est jusqu'o et jusqu' quand cela peut-il aller comme a ?

Existe-t-il encore des fan-boys pour nous expliquer que c'est la dmocratie et qu'il faut donc casser des gueules ?

----------


## halaster08

> Existe-t-il encore des fan-boys pour nous expliquer que c'est la dmocratie et qu'il faut donc casser des gueules ?


Bien sr qu'il y en a !
Marlne Schiappa fministe en chef du gouvernement qui nous explique tranquillement que ok les images sont choquantes mais que quand mme elles l'avaient bien cherch ...
https://www.huffingtonpost.fr/entry/...b6670e72f9cc64
En plus c'est pas de leur faute au femmes si elles ont pas suivi le parcours prvu, comme il n'y en a pas une qui sait diffrencier sa droite de sa gauche,forcment elle se sont perdues avec le plan  ::dehors::

----------


## Ryu2000

> Prfet Lallement, Paris, 08 mars 2020.


Le jeu de mot germanophobe est trop vident. C'est un classique d'utiliser le prtexte du non respect du trac de la manifestation. On l'a entendu  plusieurs reprises pour les gilets jaunes.




> En plus c'est pas de leur faute au femmes si elles ont pas suivi le parcours prvu


Elles sont peut-tre arriv en retard :



> Interroge, la prfecture de police dit avoir procd  neuf interpellations (une pour "jet de projectile", les autres pour "outrage et rbellion" ou encore "participation  un groupement en vue de commettre des dgradations et des violences"). "Sept personnes ont t places en garde  vue et deux font l'objet d'une convocation en justice", prcise le communiqu de la prfecture, qui reconnat, par ailleurs, que cette manifestation, dclare, de plusieurs milliers de personnes s'est  pour l'essentiel "droule dans le calme". "*Mais les manifestantes sont arrives trs tard place de la Rpublique par rapport  l'heure prvue et ont refus de se disperser*", argumente la prfecture.
> 
> D'aprs les tmoignages, *le dispositif de nasse rendait cependant difficile cette dispersion*. Encore choque du nombre de fourgons de police et d'units de motos utiliss pour une manifestation pacifique, Marceline Samion n'en revient pas : "La seule violence tait verbale, elle a consist  crier 'toutes les femmes dtestent la police'. Cela ne justifie pas de traner des femmes par terre. a n'a pas de sens de montrer tant de violence face  des femmes qui rclament leurs droits."


J'ai regard les vidos twitter de l'article de France Info et a va ce n'est pas ultra violent non plus...
Est-ce qu'il y a des vrais blesss ?

----------


## Marco46

> Marlne Schiappa fministe en chef du gouvernement qui nous explique tranquillement que ok les images sont choquantes mais que quand mme elles l'avaient bien chercher ...


Beh u, la limite de l'engagement de la Schiappa c'est sa carrire, logique pour une politicienne  ::evilred::

----------


## Marco46

> J'ai regard les vidos twitter de l'article de France Info et a va ce n'est pas ultra violent non plus...
> Est-ce qu'il y a des vrais blesss ?


C'est quoi un faux bless selon toi ? A partir de combien de bleus et de plaies ouvertes a devient violent pour toi ? Si je te traine par le colbac comme un paquet de merde sur 50m c'est violent ou une aide  la mobilit genre limite service public ? Si je te mets un coup de boule et que je te colle une narine sur chaque oreille c'est violent ou pas ?

T'as un bouton libell "Prvisualisation du message" en bas  droite de ton IHM quand tu cris un post, stp essaie de t'en servir un peu plus souvent ...

----------


## Ryu2000

> C'est quoi un faux bless selon toi ?


Je n'ai pas vu de bless. J'ai vu des gens se faire tirer dans des escaliers, mais a va c'tait les jambes qui touchaient l'escalier...




> T'as un bouton libell "Prvisualisation du message"


J'utilise quasiment systmatiquement cette fonction pour vrifier les balises.

C'est pour a que les mdias, les politiciens et les conomistes sinquitent plus de l'conomie que des malades (en mme temps c'est plus ou moins une grippe...) :
Chute du ptrole et Covid-19 provoquent un lundi noir sur les Bourses europennes



> Les Bourses europennes ont lourdement dviss ce lundi, dans le sillage de l'effondrement des cours du ptrole et des craintes entourant l'pidmie du Covid-19. Ainsi, le CAC 40 a abandonn 8,39%  4 707,91 points et l'EuroStoxx 50 a perdu 8,45%  2 959,07 points. A Wall Street, la tendance est galement  la correction en fin d'aprs-midi : le Dow Jones et le Nasdaq Composite se replient respectivement de 6,01% et 4,95%.
> 
> Les places financires europennes ont t assommes ds l'ouverture par le plongeon de plus de 25% des cours du ptrole. L'or noir a ainsi atteint un plus bas depuis fvrier 2016. Cette chute a rsult de la dcision de l'Arabie Saoudite de se lancer dans une guerre des prix et d'augmenter de manire significative sa production, suite  l'chec des ngociations avec la Russie. Les valeurs ptrolires en ont particulirement souffert,  l'image de TechnipFMC (-23,30%), Total (-16,61%) ou CGG (-37,48%).


Ce n'est pas encore trop grave pour le moment, le risque c'est la rponse des banques centrales.

----------


## Marco46

> C'est pour a que les mdias, les politiciens et les conomistes sinquitent plus de l'conomie que des malades (en mme temps c'est plus ou moins une grippe...) :


Mouai enfin madame travaille dans un hpital parisien et ils leur ont annonc aujourd'hui que tous les congs taient annuls jusqu' nouvel ordre et qu'ils taient tous rquisitionnables n'importe quand pour une dure indtermine afin de dsengorger les urgences. Donc bon a se met quand mme en route ...

EDIT : Un ami en cole d'infirmier m'a dit tout  l'heure qu'ils rquisitionnaient galement tous les lves infirmiers de 2me et 3me annes. Les stages risquent d'tre annuls, ils vont tous aller au front. Bref tout a pour dire que ya le ballet mdiatique o a blablatte mais les gens qui bossent se prparent  affronter une tempte apparemment.

----------


## tanaka59

> Aprs les gilets jaunes, puis les manifestants contre la rforme des retraites c'est maintenant aux femmes de gouter aux joies de la rpression policire lors de manifestations: https://www.francetvinfo.fr/societe/...s_3857327.html
> Personnellement je voudrais saluer le formidable travail de la police, les femmes demandent les mmes droits, la police leur a offert le droit de se faire tabasser sans raison comme les hommes, un grand pas en avant ! Bon je vois dj les mauvaises langues arrives, ok il n'y a pas eu d'il crev on est pas tout a fait dans l'galit, mais c'est dj pas mal, non ?
> 
> edit: un truc qui revient beaucoup et m'tonne un peu dans les commentaires des femmes prsentes  cette manif, c'est le "on comprends pas, on tait pas violent" oui comme la pluparts des gens dans n'importe quelle manif, il n'y a qu'a la tl o les manifestants sont des brutes sanguinaires qui viennent pour tout casser


On en vient  des situations ubuesque !  ::?: 




> Ce recours  la force systmatique est profondment inquitant et a un cot sidrant.
> 
> La ralit de ce pouvoir aux abois probablement.
> 
> La question c'est jusqu'o et jusqu' quand cela peut-il aller comme a ?
> 
> Existe-t-il encore des fan-boys pour nous expliquer que c'est la dmocratie et qu'il faut donc casser des gueules ?


Le gouvernement est tellement mprisant dans les mesures qu'il prend. Le rsultat ? Des classes sociales qui se rebiffent contre les injustices qui se creusent . Forcement de manif en manif il y a une surenchre. Les policiers sont sur les dents aussi  toujours devoirs courir tout azimuts et se faire harceler. 

Le gouvernement ne peut s'en prendre qu'a lui mme ! La situation a tellement empir , qu'on est dans un imbroglio , on ne sait plus qui dit ou fait quoi . Que le gouvernement assume ces actes si il s'est pris les pieds dans le tapis ... Qu'il se dmerde seul ! Tant que le gouvernement n'aura pas compris se sera de pire en pire ...

Il y a tellement de poussire que le tapis et pos sur une montagne ... forcement c'est trs volatile. 




> Bien sr qu'il y en a !
> Marlne Schiappa fministe en chef du gouvernement qui nous explique tranquillement que ok les images sont choquantes mais que quand mme elles l'avaient bien cherch ...
> https://www.huffingtonpost.fr/entry/...b6670e72f9cc64
> En plus c'est pas de leur faute au femmes si elles ont pas suivi le parcours prvu, comme il n'y en a pas une qui sait diffrencier sa droite de sa gauche,forcment elle se sont perdues avec le plan


Comme d'habitude, gouvernement mprisant, qui pte plus haut que son cul ... Et pour finir seul ce que dit le gouvernement est "vrai" . Mais bien sur ! Ce n'est pas parce que l'on affirme quelque chose que cele en fait une vrit !  ::roll::

----------


## Ryu2000

> tous les congs taient annuls jusqu' nouvel ordre et qu'ils taient tous rquisitionnables n'importe quand pour une dure indtermine afin de dsengorger les urgences.


C'est trs bien que ce genre de mesures soient prises. Pourvu que le gouvernement investisse dans le systme de sant. 
Le coronavirus n'est pas une grippette



> Dix fois plus ltal que la grippe (1,4% des personnes infectes en meurent), le Covid-19 peut surtout tre fatal bien avant 70 ans. La relation entre lge et la ltalit est moins nette avec le coronavirus quavec la grippe, confirme le professeur Xavier Lescure, infectiologue  lhpital Bichat. Environ 86% des personnes qui dcdent de la grippe ont plus de 70 ans mais elles ne sont que 50% avec le coronavirus. Du point de vue individuel, cest plus inquitant. Contrairement  une ide trs rpandue, *le coronavirus ne frappe pas uniquement les personnes fragilises par des pathologies prexistantes (type hypertension ou diabte) : selon ltude des chercheurs chinois, un quart des malades qui ne prsentaient aucune comorbidit ont dvelopp une forme svre de la maladie* Le professeur Pialoux en convient : Le coronavirus semble plus grave que ce que lon pensait au dpart : 16% des patients ont besoin dtre hospitaliss, 5% doivent tre placs sous ventilation artificielle et surtout de faon durable : vingt jours en moyenne, cest trs long.


Coronavirus: les hpitaux franais sont-ils prts  affronter lpidmie?



> Le systme de sant franais est-il prt  faire face  la diffusion du Covid-19 dans lHexagone? Afin dviter la saturation brutale des hpitaux, le gouvernement multiplie les mesures visant  freiner sa propagation. Dimanche, le ministre de la Sant a annonc que "tous les rassemblements de plus de 1000 personnes taient dsormais interdits", et que les crches et coles des rgions les plus touches devaient rester fermes.


Coronavirus : pourquoi la France est (quasiment) dj au stade 3



> Dans les hpitaux, le plan blanc activ mais pas dclench
> Enfin dans les hpitaux tout est prt. Vendredi dernier, le ministre de la Sant Olivier Vran a expliqu que tous les hpitaux franais avaient activ mais pas dclench leur plan blanc. En dautres termes, tout a t mis en place mais ils nont pas encore appuy sur le bouton de lancement, sauf dans les hpitaux de Creil et de Compigne, dans l'Oise. Le plan blanc consiste principalement  librer le plus de lits possible pour les malades et rappeler du personnel soignant et administratif *pour faire tourner lhpital  plein rgime.* Dailleurs, les autorits ont rappel la rserve sanitaire, des tudiants en mdecine ainsi que des praticiens frachement retraits qui se tiennent prts  venir en renfort. Alors ces mesures du stade 2 sont tellement avances que certains mdecins sy perdent...
> "Une partie dentre nous a du mal  voir la diffrence entre une phase 2 renforce et une phase 3. Mais encore une fois, tout cela est trs volutif et il nest pas impossible que la phase 2 renforce devienne officiellement phase 3 dans les jours ou les heures qui viennent", souligne Alexandre Bleibtreu, infectiologue  lhpital de la Piti-Salptrire  Paris.


Il semblerait que cette crise sanitaire soit bien gre en France, je pense que le ministre de la sant prend les bonnes dcisions, Agns Buzyn a peut-tre bien fait de dmissionner ^^
Est-ce qu'il y aurait moyen de faire plus ?

Dans les mdias a parle aussi beaucoup de krach boursier / lundi noir / chute du cours du ptrole, mais a n'a pas que des mauvais cts :
Prix des carburants : le diesel au plus bas depuis fin 2017, jusqu'o peut aller la baisse lie au coronavirus ?  ::P: 
Bon l il y a des articles qui disent que les cours ont fortement remonts, ce sera plus intressant d'analyser les courbes quand on aura le recul.




> Des classes sociales qui se rebiffent contre les injustices qui se creusent . Forcement de manif en manif il y a une surenchre. Les policiers sont sur les dents aussi  toujours devoirs courir tout azimuts et se faire harceler.


Il y a plein de professions qui taient en grve comme les cheminots, conducteurs, employs, avocats, policiers, pompiers, tudiants, enseignants, infirmiers, mdecins, notaires, danseurs, pilotes, htesses et stewards, ouvriers de lnergie, de la sidrurgie, de la chimie, etc.
Bon par contre quand la police demande quelque chose parfois le gouvernement fait un geste, car si la police se mettait  ne plus suivre les ordres le gouvernement aurait des problmes.
Rforme des retraites : Les policiers conserveront leur rgime spcial



> Les policiers garderont leur rgime drogatoire de retraite, a confirm samedi aux syndicats le ministre de l'Intrieur Christophe Castaner, dans un courrier que lAFP a pu consulter.  Ds lors quils occupent des fonctions rgaliennes de protection de la population  et  compte tenu des dangers auxquels ils sont exposs , les policiers continueront   bnficier des drogations  lge de dpart  la retraite , a crit le ministre.


Les tats doivent ralentir la vitesse d'augmentation de leur dficit, leur stratgie consiste  baisser les dpenses de l'tat. Les retraites cotent cher et le pourcentage d'actif diminue, le systme de retraite va tre de plus en plus difficile  financer.
======
Edit : J'ai vu Macron sur BFM TV, je pense que son score va augmenter dans les sondages. Les mdias vont beaucoup parler du Covid-19 et le gouvernement semble bien grer le la situation.

----------


## fredoche

> Agns Buzyn a peut-tre bien fait de dmissionner ^^


Juste un apart : quand on comprendra dans ce pays que rien ou presque n'est du exclusivement  la grce d'une personne providentielle, on aura fait un grand progrs.

Me viennent  l'esprit des gens comme Macron, Ghosn, Buzyn, J6M, Niel... Mets qui tu veux en fait

Par contre quand on prendra conscience que a fait plus d'une dcennie que des gens se sacrifient dans les systmes de sant ou d'ducation, par thique, conscience professionnelle, altruisme, et un tas d'autres qualits que sont incapables d'avoir les gens prcits, ce sera pas un progrs mais un vrai bond en avant que l'on fera.

Et je crois que si on leur offrait la reconnaissance qu'ils mritent... H bien on ne serait plus en France tout simplement

----------


## el_slapper

> Juste un apart : quand on comprendra dans ce pays que rien ou presque n'est du exclusivement  la grce d'une personne providentielle, on aura fait un grand progrs.
> 
> Me viennent  l'esprit des gens comme Macron, Ghosn, Buzyn, J6M, Niel... Mets qui tu veux en fait
> 
> Par contre quand on prendra conscience que a fait plus d'une dcennie que des gens se sacrifient dans les systmes de sant ou d'ducation, par thique, conscience professionnelle, altruisme, et un tas d'autres qualits que sont incapables d'avoir les gens prcits, ce sera pas un progrs mais un vrai bond en avant que l'on fera.
> 
> Et je crois que si on leur offrait la reconnaissance qu'ils mritent... H bien on ne serait plus en France tout simplement


Et pas seulement dans les systmes de sant. Je suis dsormais directement concern, maintenant que je suis dans une boite qui fait du logiciel pour hpitaux(et le coronavirus nous bouffe tous pas mal de bande passante, je pense que je n'ai pas besoin de donner de dtails). Mais je me souviens en bancaire, les chefs qui se gargarisaient de tout, alors que le vrai boulot tait fait par des milliers d'anonymes qui ramassaient la merde produite par leur hirarchie, et tenaient l'difice debout, souvent en contournant les ordres ineptes qui leur taient donns.

----------


## Ryu2000

> rien ou presque n'est du exclusivement  la grce d'une personne providentielle


Tu ne vas pas aimer cet article : Olivier Vran, ministre de la Sant, mari d'une gynco et hros anti-coronavirus  ::ptdr:: 
Non mais c'tait juste une blague, parce qu'elle a dmissionn. Un ministre de la sant, ou un autre, a ne change gnralement pas grand chose.
Mais on le sent actif le type, peut-tre que la prcdente ministre l'aurait t galement dans la mme situation :
Covid-19 : "J'ai autoris" des consultations par "FaceTime ou WhatsApp", annonce le ministre de la Sant, Olivier Vran



> "J'ai autoris  ce qu'un patient qui ne peut pas aller voir son mdecin ou qui estime que ce n'est pas prudent d'y aller puisse contacter *par FaceTime ou par Whatsapp le mdecin qui est capable de lui faire ses ordonnances, son arrt de travail*", a dclar le ministre de la Sant, Olivier Vran, mardi 10 mars sur franceinfo, une des mesures mises en place face  l'pidmie de coronavirus Covid-19 en France.


On ne pouvait pas le rater. Olivier Vran explique le coronavirus en mode "dessine-moi un Covid-19"



> Le ministre de la Sant Olivier Vran fait un carton sur les rseaux sociaux pour sa gestion de la crise du coronavirus. Je sais qu'il n'a pas trop le temps de lire Twitter en ce moment, donc je me suis permis un petit rsum de ce qu'on dit de lui : "Bravo Olivier t'es au top" pour un internaute. "Clair, pdagogue, rassurant... trs bon ministre de la Sant", ou alors un bon vieux : "Je l'adore !" Mais d'o il vient, ce dclic ? Et bien il vient du passage du ministre sur BFMTV, Olivier Vran a dcid d'expliquer la stratgie du gouvernement pour lutter contre le coronavirus en mode Petit Prince de Saint-Exupry, "dessine-moi un mouton". Ou en mode Mylne Farmer.


Personnellement j'adore les schmas.

====
Par contre il y a des gens du gouvernement qui sont moins dous :
En plein coronavirus, une secrtaire d'Etat conseille de "faire des affaires en bourse"



> Elle a ainsi essuy de nombreuses critiques sur les rseaux sociaux de la part des oppositions. "Amateurisme, lgret et dconnexion des ralits", a jug le snateur LR Bruno Retailleau. Des propos "totalement dplacs", selon Maxime des Gayets, conseiller gnral PS d'Ile-de-France. "Vous les pauvres ne soyez plus pauvres Suivez les conseils de la ministre #AgnesPannierRunacher pour vous enrichir  la bourse !", a ironis l'ancien snateur centriste de Paris, Yves Pozzo di Borgo.


Le but c'tait de rassurer les gens, et de dissuader les actionnaires de tout vendre dans la panique. Mais c'tait une mauvaise ide de l'exprimer comme a.

----------


## benjani13

Municipales 2020 : Il y a dj eu la circulaire Castaner voulant sortir des statistiques les villes de moins de 9000 habitants (97% des communes, presque 50% des lecteurs), retoqu par le Conseil dtat. Il y a maintenant la circulaire Castaner *qui autorise les directeurs d'Ehpad  recueillir les procurations lors du premier tour des municipales*. Une association de juriste a dj attaqu cette circulaire auprs du Conseil dtat qui a 48 heures pour se prononcer. L'association craint, si ce n'est un bourrage des urnes,  minima la mise  mal de la sincrit du scrutin.

https://www.rtl.fr/actu/justice-fait...pad-7800232513
https://www.lemonde.fr/politique/art...17_823448.html

----------


## tanaka59

Bonsoir, 




> Municipales 2020 : Il y a dj eu la circulaire Castaner voulant sortir des statistiques les villes de moins de 9000 habitants (97% des communes, presque 50% des lecteurs), retoqu par le Conseil dtat. Il y a maintenant la circulaire Castaner *qui autorise les directeurs d'Ehpad  recueillir les procurations lors du premier tour des municipales*. Une association de juriste a dj attaqu cette circulaire auprs du Conseil dtat qui a 48 heures pour se prononcer. L'association craint, si ce n'est un bourrage des urnes,  minima la mise  mal de la sincrit du scrutin.
> 
> https://www.rtl.fr/actu/justice-fait...pad-7800232513
> https://www.lemonde.fr/politique/art...17_823448.html


Ils commencent  nous les briser avec ces municipales ! A quand le vote par correspondance ? 

On fournit un numro alatoire pour chaque scrutin et tour. Que l'on peut avoir via internet ou mairie ou autre organisme publique (type maison de service publique). On envoye son vote par la poste et basta c'est fait c'est vot. 

A rception du bulletin de vote > dpos dans une enveloppe anonyme dans une urne cele jusqu'au dpouillement. 
Immdiatement aprs ouverture du courrier, l'enveloppe expditrice est dtruite. Impossible de remonter jusqu' l'envoyeur.

----------


## benjani13

> Bonsoir, 
> 
> 
> 
> Ils commencent  nous les briser avec ces municipales ! A quand le vote par correspondance ? 
> 
> On fournit un numro alatoire pour chaque scrutin et tour. Que l'on peut avoir via internet ou mairie ou autre organisme publique (type maison de service publique). On envoye son vote par la poste et basta c'est fait c'est vot. 
> 
> A rception du bulletin de vote > dpos dans une enveloppe anonyme dans une urne cele jusqu'au dpouillement. 
> Immdiatement aprs ouverture du courrier, l'enveloppe expditrice est dtruite. Impossible de remonter jusqu' l'envoyeur.


Outre les problme de courrier (entre les perdus, les qui trainent 2 mois, les qui sont ouverts) qui mettent  mal un vote par courrier, c'est le principe mme d'un vote centralis qui est  fuir, que ce soit par courrier ou par internet.

Le vote par bulletin, en gnral dans l'cole du coin, est un des rares exercices  peu prs transparents que l'on a dans notre dmocratie. Centraliser le vote au travers d'un vote en ligne ou par correspondance donnerait pleine puissance  l'autorit mettant en place ce process pour atteindre  la sincrit du scrutin, si ce n'est  carrment frauder. Il suffit d'avoir suivi la plateforme de signature pour un rfrendum contre la privation d'ADP pour s'en rendre compte. Une plateforme unique, mise en place et gr par le gouvernement (au travers du ministre de l'intrieur) qui se retrouve juge et partie. Ils ont fait un site quasiment inutilisable afin de dissuader les gens de signer (ergonomie aux fraises, problme de listing des communes, identit complte  dcliner  l'accent et au tiret prt sinon on se faisait jeter, site en panne de faon rcurrente, etc). 

Le cas d'ADP montre bien que la centralisation met trop de pouvoir dans les mains d'une seule entit et empche tout contrle citoyen. Il faut conserver des moyens dcentraliss avec contrles des citoyens.

PS: Un article sur les dispositions que les bureaux de vote doivent prendre pour limiter la contagion du coronavirus : 

Coronavirus et municipales : ce que dit le ministre de lintrieur sur lorganisation des bureaux de vote

----------


## benjani13

Et une tentative de magouille de plus? Le dput LFI Adrien Quatennens dnonce dans une lettre adresse  Castaner un "tripatouillage"  venir des statistiques par partis politiques des municipales. 

En cause selon lui, le choix des tiquettes politiques donnes aux listes candidates. Quatennens dnonce d'un ct l'apposition automatique et largie de l'tiquette centriste (contenant LREM)  toute liste vaguement centriste.

A l'inverse, il dnonce un clatement des tiquettes de gauche, les listes tant disperss sur diverses etiquettes (LFI, divers gauche, etc).

Tout cela, si c'est le cas, ferait monter artificiellement les statistiques pour favoriser la majorit.

https://mobile.twitter.com/AQuatenne...05879118581761

----------


## halaster08

> Et une tentative de magouille de plus? 
> Quatennens dnonce d'un ct l'apposition automatique et largie de l'tiquette centriste (contenant LREM)  toute liste vaguement centriste.
> A l'inverse, il dnonce un clatement des tiquettes de gauche, les listes tant disperss sur diverses etiquettes (LFI, divers gauche, etc).


Bah pour le coup a correspond malheureusement  la ralit, la gauche est clate alors que le centre a t fdr autour de Macron.
Perso j'y voit pas une tentative de magouille,  aujourd'hui aucun des leader de gauche n'est suffisamment rassembleur pour embarquer toutes les tiquettes.
De mmoire aux dernire prsidentielles  gauche on avait lutte ouvrire, le NPA, les communistes et LFI c'est donc normal de retrouver toutes ces tiquettes aux municipales.

----------


## benjani13

> Bah pour le coup a correspond malheureusement  la ralit, la gauche est clate alors que le centre a t fdr autour de Macron.
> Perso j'y voit pas une tentative de magouille,  aujourd'hui aucun des leader de gauche n'est suffisamment rassembleur pour embarquer toutes les tiquettes.
> De mmoire aux dernire prsidentielles  gauche on avait lutte ouvrire, le NPA, les communistes et LFI c'est donc normal de retrouver toutes ces tiquettes aux municipales.


Je ne pense pas que Quatennens parle de toute la gauche je me suis mal exprim. Il dit notamment dans sa lettre que les listes soutenus par LFI se sont majoritairement dclar en tant que "Divers Gauche", mais que les prfectures, au lieu de reprendre cette tiquette, les ont dispatch entre les diffrentes tiquettes de gauche. Ce serait  vrifier en dtail bien sur.

----------


## Ryu2000

En parlant de vote, j'ai vu un reportage rcemment :


 7 minutes on voit un Suisse mettre son bulletin de vote dans l'urne communale  Neuchtel (mais il aurait pu l'envoyer par la poste), aprs on voit le dpouillement aux Locles.

----------


## Ryu2000

Est-ce que quelqu'un  une opinion sur l'intervention de Macron hier soir ?
a a provoqu des trucs chez des gens :
"Cinq minutes aprs le discours de Macron, les gens ont commenc  arriver" : reportage dans un supermarch pris d'assaut

Coronavirus : lopposition accepte lunion nationale mais critique Emmanuel Macron



> A loppos du spectre politique, Jean-Luc Mlenchon a ragi avec solennit  lintervention dEmmanuel Macron, affirmant que le moment  nest pas  la polmique  mais   lentraide  :  Le devoir personnel conduit  cette cohsion et le devoir politique de mme.  *Mais le chef de file de La France insoumise na pas manqu dy voir une dfaite, celle du  libralisme  et de la politique mene par le gouvernement macroniste.*  Il aura fallu une crise mondiale pour que le prsident de la Rpublique se rende compte quun monde et un modle de monde est mort, pour quil comprenne que le soin d  tous est une priorit, pour quil donne des consignes  la Banque centrale europenne et quil renonce aux rgles budgtaires dont il nous avait accabls , a-t-il assn.


Il n'y a pas assez de gens qui ont vot :
Rfrendum contre la privatisation dADP : radiographie dun chec



> Mme si ses instigateurs ont du mal  le reconnatre, ce sera un chec. A minuit, dans la nuit du jeudi 12 au vendredi 13 mars, le recueil des signatures en soutien  lorganisation dun rfrendum dinitiative partage (RIP) sur la privatisation dADP (Groupe ADP) sera clos. Au dernier comptage officiel transmis par le Conseil constitutionnel, 1 116 000 soutiens avaient t enregistrs le 4 mars ; trs loin des 4,7 millions de signatures ncessaires pour enclencher la suite de la procdure.


La privatisation d'ADP va tre un peu dcal :

----------


## benjani13

> a a provoqu des trucs chez des gens :
> "Cinq minutes aprs le discours de Macron, les gens ont commenc  arriver" : reportage dans un supermarch pris d'assaut


Comme toujours quand les gens paniquent la rationalit s'efface... Foncer dans des hyper marchs bonds car on a peur de la propagation d'une pidmie  ::aie:: 




> Est-ce que quelqu'un  une opinion sur l'intervention de Macron hier soir ?
> 
> Coronavirus : lopposition accepte lunion nationale mais critique Emmanuel Macron


Je laisse Bernard Friot en parler, comme d'habitude a dpote:



Sinon au boulot a y est, tltravail tant que possible  partir du lundi.

----------


## fredoche

Excellente intervention effectivement et il est remont

A voir aussi le BDR 70 :



ou Olivier Delamarche :


Tous trs instructif  leur faon en fin de compte

----------


## Ryu2000

Si Macron gre bien la crise du Covid-19 il en sortira peut-tre en hros ^^ (La photographe du prsident publie un clich d'Emmanuel Macron aux allures de Superman)
Si on m'avait dit que Macron dirait a en Mars 2020 je ne l'aurais pas cru :
Emmanuel Macron amorce un virage pour  reprendre le contrle  de son quinquennat



> Il nous faudra demain tirer les leons du moment que nous traversons, interroger le modle de dveloppement dans lequel sest engag notre monde depuis des dcennies et qui dvoile ses failles au grand jour, interroger les faiblesses de nos dmocraties , a estim le locataire de lElyse, qui sest fait le chantre de lEtat-providence, de la gratuit des soins, et de la ncessit de ne plus  dlguer  dautres notre alimentation, notre protection, notre capacit  soigner, notre cadre de vie .
> 
>  Une folie , a jug Emmanuel Macron, qui entend au contraire  reprendre le contrle  au nom d une France, une Europe souveraine . Lexpression, calque sur le slogan  Take back control  des partisans du Brexit au Royaume-Uni, ne relve pas du hasard.


C'est assez surprenant ce qu'il se passe :
Pour limiter lexpansion de lpidmie, des pays dclarent ltat durgence, dautres ferment les coles voire les commerces, certains restaurent leurs frontires



> Pour limiter lexpansion de lpidmie, des pays dclarent ltat durgence, dautres ferment les coles voire les commerces, certains restaurent leurs frontires

----------


## fredoche

tu crois vraiment qu'il reste des gens pour croire la sincrit ou les paroles de ce bonimenteur patent ?

Laisse-le marcher seul 5 minutes dans la rue pour voir... Lui, ses acolytes, son parti sont tous des morts-vivants

----------


## Ryu2000

> tu crois vraiment qu'il reste des gens pour croire la sincrit ou les paroles de ce bonimenteur patent ?


Parfois des personnages politique russissent  gagner de la popularit pendant une crise. 
Il y a des vnements qui peuvent en faire oublier d'autres, en ce moment le Covid-19 clipse tout le reste.
Thoriquement l'conomie pourrait s'effondrer dans peu de temps, la situation serait totalement diffrente. Est-ce que les choses vont rapidement revenir  la normale ou est-ce que le monde va radicalement changer ?
Bonne chance pour anticiper ce qu'il va arriver dans les mois  venir.

Hollande et Valls avaient utilis la peur  un moment donn et a avait plutt bien fonctionn pour eux. La crise conomique du Covid-19 est beaucoup plus effrayante que le terrorisme en France, peut-tre que quand on multiplie la peur on multiplie le gain de popularit potentiel par le mme facteur ?
Macron pourrait devenir le prsident qui a su grer la grande crise, on ne sait jamais.

----------


## Marco46

> Est-ce que les choses vont rapidement revenir  la normale


Les chinois ont verrouill une rgion de la taille de la France avec 300 cas officiels, on est  4500 et on commence  peine  prendre des mesures vraiment restrictives dans la prcipitation.

Les hpitaux s'organisent autant qu'ils le peuvent mais vu comment l'pidmie s'est dveloppe a va faire trs trs mal. On est probablement  plusieurs dizaines de milliers voire centaines de milliers de cas rels.

On en a pour des mois. Le pic pidmique est attendu pour dans 20 jours et aprs il faudra que a redescende lentement. Donc on va devoir tout verrouiller pendant plusieurs mois.

Mais vous inquitez pas on va pouvoir lire nos maires, a c'est important ! Merci  LR pour leur sens lgendaire de l'intrt gnral et  Macron de pas avoir les couilles de prendre rellement en main la situation.

----------


## ABCIWEB

> Thoriquement l'conomie pourrait s'effondrer dans peu de temps, la situation serait totalement diffrente. Est-ce que les choses vont rapidement revenir  la normale ou est-ce que le monde va radicalement changer ?
> Bonne chance pour anticiper ce qu'il va arriver dans les mois  venir.


A dfaut de savoir ce qui va effectivement arriver, on sait trs bien ce que les responsables politiques vont faire. Comme dit Olivier Delamarche dans la vido poste par *fredoche* ils vont faire marcher la planche  billets, ce qui va faire exploser la dette qu'ils nous demanderont de rembourser d'une manire ou d'une autre. On continuera les cadeaux fiscaux aux multinationales et aux ultra riches sous prtexte de faire repartir l'conomie et les autres devront payer la note avec de nouvelles taxes tout azimut, et pourquoi pas quelques jours ou une semaine de congs en moins (la solidarit envers les personnes ges s'tait traduite par la suppression du lundi de pentecte en tant que jour fri).

Pareil pour les relocalisations. Aprs les beaux discours, on fera tout pour en faire le moins possible afin de ne pas toucher aux bnfices des mutlinationnales. L'impact devrait donc tre assez marginal, en tous cas ils feront tout pour qu'il le soit.  En fait il suffit de se souvenir de la gestion de la crise de 2008, il ne feront rien de ce qu'ils ont dit, sauf marginalement de manire symbolique.




> Parfois des personnages politiques russissent  gagner de la popularit pendant une crise. Macron pourrait devenir le prsident qui a su grer la grande crise, on ne sait jamais.


C'est trs trs mal parti.  

Pourquoi ne pas avoir annonc la fermeture de tous les commerces non indispensables ds jeudi et attendre aujourd'hui pour dire que la mesure serait effective  partir minuit. Les restaurateurs et les sous-traitants n'ont pas pu anticiper et ont fait des achats en prvision des prochains jours, achats en pure perte pour tous les produits frais qui s'ajouteront  leur perte d'activit. Ces derniers achats auraient pu tre vits s'ils avaient pu anticiper de quelques jours.

Pourquoi ne pas reporter les lections municipales puisque l'on nous dit qu'il faut de la distanciation sociale et que l'on fait tout pour viter les regroupements ? Pour favoriser les abstentions ? Apparemment ce serait LR qui aurait insist pour ne pas reporter ces lections, pourquoi les avoir cout eux plutt que les autres ? Parce que LR est idologiquement  peu prs identique  LREM et prserver des reports de voix plus tard pour les prsidentielles ? 

Ce maintient des lections est sanitairement totalement irresponsable, il y a donc des intrts purement politiques derrire cette dcision, surtout que c'est une lection  deux tours et que le nombre de personnes contagieuses non dtectes aura encore explos d'ici une semaine. Il n'y a aucune cohrence entre le maintien de cette lection et les autres mesures annonces.

Cela commence donc trs trs mal pour le gouvernement en termes d'anticipation et de cohrence.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Comme dit Olivier Delamarche dans la vido poste par *fredoche* ils vont faire marcher la planche  billets, ce qui va faire exploser la dette qu'ils nous demanderont de rembourser d'une manire ou d'une autre.


La dette est irremboursable a finira forcment par un dfaut de paiement. Les banques ont pris l'argent qui se trouvaient sur vos comptes, elles l'ont jou dans le Casino qu'est Wall Street et elle l'ont perdu, donc un jour on se retrouvera tous  0.
a va tre violent, on sera en mode survie pendant des annes, mais on repartira sur des bases saines, aprs il faudra russir  construire un meilleur systme.




> C'est trs trs mal parti.


Ouais mais bon comme a risque de durer plusieurs mois il y a encore le temps de se rattraper.
Mais c'est vrai qu'aujourd'hui il y a des commerants mcontents et des gens qui ne comprennent pas pourquoi les lections municipales n'ont pas t annules. Si a se trouve le second tour n'aura pas lieu. Il faudrait un systme  un tour, comme a il n'y aurait pas d'histoire d'alliance de 2 partis pour en bloquer un 3eme...

----------


## pmithrandir

Le problme de macron sur ces elections, c'est le proces en manipulation qu'on lui aurait fait immdiatement si il avait report des elections qu'il va perdre largement.

On aurait cri au scandale. Certain aurait galement dit qu'il avait fait ces fermetures pour son gain personnel. Alors que la, il n'en tire aucun bnfices visibles.

Il faut voir que la population dans son ensemble comprend peu pourquoi on en arrive a de telles extrmits pour un virus qui semble prvu pour tuer maximum 2 ou 3000 personnes si on ne fait rien. La comparaison avec la grippe est assez pertinentes, et ses 10000 morts par an dans l'indiffrence gnrale.
En plus, on parle des vieux et des faibles, bref, ceux qui partiront de toute manire au prochain hiver... 

La on parle surtout de morts dans les statistiques, bref de personnes assez lointaines pour qu'on les oublie vite. 

Ca semble dailleur la stratgie de Boris Johnson qui laisse faire la nature.

Ce qui m'tonne le plus, c'est qu'on ne communique pas plus sur les hypothsesde travail du gouvernement.

Ex : 
On ne fait rien : 3000 morts
On ferme les coles : -1000 morts
On ferme le choses non utiles : -500
On ferme les frontire : -30
etc..

La on a comme seul exemple la chine qui je pense a pipeaut ses chiffres. A leur chelle, ils auraient du avoir de multiples foyers indpendants, tous aussi virulents les uns que les autres. Pas un seul a Wuhan qui s'puise rapidement. Quand on voit le niveau d'hygine gnral, surtout en dehors des grandes villles, la taille du pays et le nombre de personnes concernes, ca me parait impossible. Surtout en ayant t les premiers a dcouvrir le problme dans un systme peu enclin a le remonte d'informations dsagrables.

800 000 cas sur 1,3 milliards, ca quivaut pour nous a 40 000 cas.
Et leur 3000 morts a 150 dcs. (regele de 3 avec la population francaise)

En Italie, ca ferait 150 dcs... ils viennent de passer les 1000 morts.

Ca ne colle pas.

----------


## Marco46

> Le problme de macron sur ces elections, c'est le proces en manipulation qu'on lui aurait fait immdiatement si il avait report des elections qu'il va perdre largement.
> 
> On aurait cri au scandale. Certain aurait galement dit qu'il avait fait ces fermetures pour son gain personnel. Alors que la, il n'en tire aucun bnfices visibles.


a s'appelle prendre ses responsabilits.




> Il faut voir que la population dans son ensemble comprend peu pourquoi on en arrive a de telles extrmits pour un virus qui semble prvu pour tuer maximum 2 ou 3000 personnes si on ne fait rien. La comparaison avec la grippe est assez pertinentes, et ses 10000 morts par an dans l'indiffrence gnrale.


T'as pas compris  quoi on avait affaire. La grippe saisonnire tue 10K personnes sur 3  6 millions de personnes contamines selon les annes et les varits. L on parle d'un virus qui a un taux de mortalit 50 fois plus lev et qui en plus est beaucoup beaucoup plus contagieux.

Si le virus se rpand et touche ne serait-ce qu'autant de personnes que la grippe c'est pas 3000 morts qu'on va avoir mais 300 000. Par ailleurs la grippe est dsactive par la chaleur du printemps, rien ne dit que a sera le cas ici. L'apparition de cas dans des pays chauds semble plutt indiquer qu'il n'y aura pas d'arrt magique au printemps.




> En plus, on parle des vieux et des faibles, bref, ceux qui partiront de toute manire au prochain hiver...


En majorit mais il y a aussi des gens en parfaite sant qui passent ad patres. En petite minorit mais a arrive. Et c'est pas seulement ceux qui partiront au prochain hiver. Si t'as un proche de plus de 70 ans mme en bonne sant il a 15% de chances d'y passer  condition d'tre pris en charge. En Italie ils ont atteint un point de saturation tel qu'ils dbranchent des vieux qui auraient pu s'en sortir pour utiliser le matriel sur des personnes plus jeunes en difficult.




> La on a comme seul exemple la chine qui je pense a pipeaut ses chiffres.


Les gentilles dmocraties disent la vrit et les mchantes dictatures mentent c'est a ?

Moi ce que je vois c'est que tous les experts du sujet disent que les chinois ont t d'une totale transparence.




> A leur chelle, ils auraient du avoir de multiples foyers indpendants, tous aussi virulents les uns que les autres. Pas un seul a Wuhan qui s'puise rapidement. Quand on voit le niveau d'hygine gnral, surtout en dehors des grandes villles, la taille du pays et le nombre de personnes concernes, ca me parait impossible. Surtout en ayant t les premiers a dcouvrir le problme dans un systme peu enclin a le remonte d'informations dsagrables.
> 
> 800 000 cas sur 1,3 milliards, ca quivaut pour nous a 40 000 cas.
> Et leur 3000 morts a 150 dcs. (regele de 3 avec la population francaise)
> 
> En Italie, ca ferait 150 dcs... ils viennent de passer les 1000 morts.
> 
> Ca ne colle pas.


Parce que les chinois ont verrouill des rgions entires immdiatement, ds qu'ils ont eu 300 cas avrs ils ont mis en place des mesures drastiques qui commencent  peine  tre leves et a fait presque 2 mois !!! Nous on tait  4500 hier et on sera  6 ou 7000 ce soir et on continue  faire des mesurettes. Et on se permet mme d'organiser un scrutin ! Et on parle de cas officiels, donc dtects, donc des gens qui ont incub et ont donc t contamins il y a une semaine. En cas rels on est plus vraisemblablement de l'ordre de centaines de milliers donc dj hors de contrle.

Je t'invite  lire cet article pour comprendre la nature des statistiques et reprendre la chronologie. En particulier la notion cas officiels / cas rels.

L tu te rendras compte que les gouvernements occidentaux ont agi avec une lgret incroyable l o les chinois ont t extrmement srieux.

Les chinois semblent contenir le problme que depuis peu, nous on a trop attendu donc on va avoir un impact beaucoup plus important en Europe.

Bref on verra si dans les 10 prochains jours le systme hospitalier explose, j'espre tre trop pessimiste. Ma compagne travaille en hpital public, je vois leurs conversations et elle me raconte un peu leurs prparatifs c'est vraiment pas rassurant il s'attendent  tre compltement dbords.

----------


## benjani13

> Le problme de macron sur ces elections, c'est le proces en manipulation qu'on lui aurait fait immdiatement si il avait report des elections qu'il va perdre largement.
> 
> On aurait cri au scandale. Certain aurait galement dit qu'il avait fait ces fermetures pour son gain personnel. Alors que la, il n'en tire aucun bnfices visibles.


Je suis d'accord sur le fait qu'en terme d'image et com' politique il n'y avait surement pas de bonne solution pour le gouvernement. Maintenant ce qu'on attend c'est pas de la com' mais des mesures en accords avec les experts de la sant et cohrente entre elles. Ce que je me demande surtout c'est pourquoi risquer de laisser s'organiser un premier tour des municipales, quand le second sera encore plus problmatique  organiser (car de fait le nombre de cas auront explos d'ici l).




> Il faut voir que la population dans son ensemble comprend peu pourquoi on en arrive a de telles extrmits pour un virus qui semble prvu pour tuer maximum 2 ou 3000 personnes si on ne fait rien. La comparaison avec la grippe est assez pertinentes, et ses 10000 morts par an dans l'indiffrence gnrale.


Non justement tu le dis toit mme ensuite on parles plutt de 3000 personnes si on met tous les moyens  notre disposition, donc dans le meilleur des cas.




> En plus, on parle des vieux et des faibles, bref, ceux qui partiront de toute manire au prochain hiver... 
> 
> La on parle surtout de morts dans les statistiques, bref de personnes assez lointaines pour qu'on les oublie vite.


Si c'est purement cynique je ne vois pas lintrt de le relever, et ce n'est pas reprsentatif, heureusement, de l'tat d'esprit collectif. Si c'est vraiment ce que tu penses je te plaint sincrement...

Sans compter les tmoignages de cas grave chez des personnes pas si gs que a ou ne prsentant pas de problme mdicaux aggravant.





> Ca semble dailleur la stratgie de Boris Johnson qui laisse faire la nature.


Quand on voit le rsultat en Italie avec des mesures fortes prises (tardivement, avec des moyens insuffisants, certes, mais des mesures tout de mme) on ne peut tre que circonspect en voyant la stratgie du Royaume Uni.




> Ce qui m'tonne le plus, c'est qu'on ne communique pas plus sur les hypothsesde travail du gouvernement.
> 
> Ex : 
> On ne fait rien : 3000 morts
> On ferme les coles : -1000 morts
> On ferme le choses non utiles : -500
> On ferme les frontire : -30
> etc..


Il suffit de chercher : Coronavirus : les simulations alarmantes des pidmiologistes pour la France




> Selon ces modlisations confidentielles, dont Le Monde a eu connaissance, lpidmie de Covid-19 pourrait provoquer en France, en labsence de toute mesure de prvention ou dendiguement, de 300 000  500 000 morts. Prcision extrmement importante : ce scnario a t calcul en retenant les hypothses de transmissibilit et de mortalit probables les plus leves, et ce en labsence des mesures radicales de prvention et dloignement social qui viennent dtre prises.






> La on a comme seul exemple la chine qui je pense a pipeaut ses chiffres. A leur chelle, ils auraient du avoir de multiples foyers indpendants, tous aussi virulents les uns que les autres. Pas un seul a Wuhan qui s'puise rapidement. Quand on voit le niveau d'hygine gnral, surtout en dehors des grandes villles, la taille du pays et le nombre de personnes concernes, ca me parait impossible. Surtout en ayant t les premiers a dcouvrir le problme dans un systme peu enclin a le remonte d'informations dsagrables.
> 
> 800 000 cas sur 1,3 milliards, ca quivaut pour nous a 40 000 cas.
> Et leur 3000 morts a 150 dcs. (regele de 3 avec la population francaise)
> 
> En Italie, ca ferait 150 dcs... ils viennent de passer les 1000 morts.
> 
> Ca ne colle pas.


L'heure n'est plus  tergiverser sur les chiffres chinois. Nous avons les ntres, nous avons les chiffres italiens, espagnols, Core du Sud, etc.

Les points importants:
Le temps de doublement qui oscille entre 2 et 3 jours en France (pass  3 aprs les premiers confinement des clusters) : c'est  dire que le nombre de contamin double tous les 3 jours. A voir comment le temps de doublement voluera suite aux nouvelles mesures. Le but est de faire chuter ce taux de doublement en faisant un maximum de tests (ce qu' fait la Core du Sud) afin de prvenir la contagion. La progression exponentielle ne pardonne pas, tout action ou non-action  un effet positif ou ngatif (ou non-effet) dmultipli dans le temps.Le taux de dcs du virus, de l'ordre de 3%, *si les cas grave sont tous pris en charge*. Or, lorsque les hpitaux atteignent le point de saturation, les soignants doivent littralement choisir qui vivra et qui mourra, et le taux de mortalit explose (cas de l'Italie).

Donc il faut jouer d'un ct sur une limitation du temps de doublement (confinement, dpistage en masse + quarantaine), ce qui tale le nombre de contamin sur le temps et permet d'allger la charge des hpitaux, et de l'autre sur les moyens allous aux hpitaux afin d'augmenter leur charge maximale.

----------


## ABCIWEB

> Le problme de macron sur ces elections, c'est le proces en manipulation qu'on lui aurait fait immdiatement si il avait report des elections qu'il va perdre largement.
> 
> On aurait cri au scandale. Certain aurait galement dit qu'il avait fait ces fermetures pour son gain personnel. Alors que la, il n'en tire aucun bnfices visibles.


Personne n'aurait pu lui faire de procs d'intention  partir du moment o les mesures gnrales de distanciation ont t annonces. De nombreux mdecins, et autres directeurs des urgences trouvent ce scrutin irresponsable, il suffit d'couter les infos pour l'entendre dire.

Il faut tre bien naf pour penser qu'il n'en tirera aucun bnfice. S'il a pris cette dcision, c'est bien prcisment parce qu'il pense en tirer un bnfice: 
- D'une part la campagne lectorale a t compltement efface des priorits par cette pidmie, et donc peu relaye dans les informations ce qui minimise son importance et la motivation des franais pour aller voter. 

-D'autre part, il vaut mieux pour lui que les lections se passent le plus tt possible tant que les lecteurs n'ont pas encore constat les consquences de ses rformes et notamment celle des retraites dont on ne connait toujours pas les dtails qui seront votes plus tard par ordonnance.

- Et troisime point, un sondage est paru la semaine dernire qui indique que ce sont les opposants  la politique du gouvernement qui constitueront le plus gros des abstentionnistes car se sont eux qui sont les plus mfiants et qui font donc le moins confiance aux paroles rassurantes du gouvernement. 

Le maintien de ces lections en priode de crise sanitaire le favorise sur tous les plans. 





> Il faut voir que la population dans son ensemble comprend peu pourquoi on en arrive a de telles extrmits pour un virus qui semble prvu pour tuer maximum 2 ou 3000 personnes si on ne fait rien. La comparaison avec la grippe est assez pertinentes, et ses 10000 morts par an dans l'indiffrence gnrale.


D'o sort-tu ces chiffres, de ton chapeau ? Il n'y a rien de pertinent dans cette comparaison, le virus est beaucoup plus contagieux que la grippe et il volue beaucoup plus souvent en forme trs grave qui ncessite une hospitalisation et une prise en charge par les services de ranimation. De plus on ne connait pas la dure d'immunit que procure le fait d'avoir dj t confront  cette maladie. Bref c'est totalement irresponsable de comparer cela  une grippe. On ne pourra faire des comparaisons qu' postriori. 





> En plus, on parle des vieux et des faibles, bref, ceux qui partiront de toute manire au prochain hiver...


Oui c'est un moyen de rgler le problme des retraites. On reconnait bien l le cynisme du discours nolibral. Mais bon il faut te mettre un peu au courant. Le virus touche tout le monde et il y a aussi des trentenaires dans les services d'urgence. Ils ont un diagnostic plus favorable que les vieux parce qu'ils rsistent mieux en cas de traitements intensifs, mais pour pouvoir bnficier de ces traitements il faut des places et du personnel disponible dans les hpitaux. En cas de saturation des urgences, tout le monde sera touch, y compris les jeunes qui ncessitent un soin d'urgence sans rapport avec le coronavirus.





> Ce qui m'tonne le plus, c'est qu'on ne communique pas plus sur les hypothses de travail du gouvernement.


La plupart des gens ne sont pas dupes de la parole de ces branquignols. Il y a quelques jours ils estimaient l"impact conomique  -0.1% sur la croissance. Aujourd'hui ils parlent de -1%, soit 10 fois plus. C'est assez parlant, non ?

----------


## pmithrandir

Pour info... 

L article du monde sur les hypothses est paru aprs mon poste. J en tais donc rest  leur dito de dbut de semaine qui comparat les 2 maladies.

Je reste confin tant que je peux... mais force est de constater que beaucoup de gens s en foutent. Entre autre parce que l info est largement parcellaire. 
Dans le discours de maon, j ai peut etre loup les estimations de mortalit... mais j en doute. Et autour de moi a stresse plus sur comment on va se dbrouiller pour survivre  nos enfants pendant 3 semaines enferm  ne rien faire que du virus.

Et oui... beaucoup s en route parce que jamais on a vraiment dit que les jeunes taient aussi touch.

----------


## Marco46

> Et autour de moi a stresse plus sur comment on va se dbrouiller pour survivre  nos enfants pendant 3 semaines enferm  ne rien faire que du virus.


Je peux comprendre. Perso mon an de 3 ans a t rcupr par sa mamie qui vit  la campagne aujourd'hui pour une dure indtermine. Clairement confin en appart avec des gosses de cet ge c'est pas vivable.




> Et oui... beaucoup s en route parce que jamais on a vraiment dit que les jeunes taient aussi touch.


Et aussi parce que se sont de bons gros cons. Quand tu portes le virus et que tu le transmets  des personnes  risque tu les mets en danger et tu contribues  surcharger les hpitaux ce qui met en danger des gens qui ne l'taient pas jusqu'alors.

----------


## tanaka59

Au vu des mesures drastiques prises en italie , espagne , autriche ... et j'en passe la France va de facto y passer . A la louche pour mercredi c'est oprationnel.

Soyons raliste, tenir ainsi 8  12 semaine , 15 mai ou 15 juin se sera intenable ! 

Les socits europennes n'tant pas habitue  ce type de chose, vous pourrez ajouter sur le moyen terme : niveau lev de stress, d'anxit, de peur > donc risque cardiovasculaire accru !

Le systme sanitaire et de sant est dj  l'overdose. 

De mon avis personnel, je pense que l'pidmie est dj hors de contrle. 

J'ai analys les chiffres sur l'open data ... il y a vraiment de quoi tre plus qu'alarmiste. Je dirai la panique gnral ...  ::?:   ::(: 

Pour l'effet confinement quelques ... comparez cela comme ci vous etiez en cellule, en cage , ou en lieu sans sortie possible. Psychologiquement la encore il y a de quoi tre alarmiste.  ::(:   ::?:

----------


## ABCIWEB

> Pour info... 
> Et oui... beaucoup s'en foutent parce que jamais on a vraiment dit que les jeunes taient aussi touchs.


Le mdecin chinois Li Wenliang, premier donneur d'alerte  est mort de ce virus le 7 fvrier  l'ge de 34 ans ...




> Plus de 300 patients sont dans un tat grave et se trouvent en ranimation, a ajout le directeur gnral de la Sant, Jrme Salomon, prcisant que plus de 50% d'entre eux sont gs de moins de 60 ans.


source

Donc une grande partie de la presse et les journaux tlviss complices du gouvernement font de la dsinformation depuis au moins un mois en laissant entendre que c'est une histoire de vieux. La mortalit impacte effectivement surtout les personnes ges mais cela ne veut pas dire que des formes svres n'impactent pas des plus jeunes. Pour preuve si l'hypocrite Edouard Philippe nous raconte qu'il a t oblig de prendre des mesures d'urgences en accusant les franais de n'avoir pas suffisamment respecter les rgles de prudence qu'avait donn Macron deux jours plus tt, c'est bien prcisment  cause de cette dsinformation qui a perdurer en allant mme jusqu' se moquer des italiens. 

De leur ct, et  raison, les italiens nous prennent pour des tars en voyant des citadins franais insouciants faire la fiesta alors que le virus circule dj en France depuis deux semaines. A qui la faute s'ils sont insouciants ? Sans compter la dsorganisation totale des entreprises qui auraient bien apprcies avoir quelques jours pour prparer le tltravail ou s'adapter au mieux. Absolument rien n'a prpar les franais  affronter cette crise si ce n'est l'annonce de niveau 1, 2 ou 3 sans pravis. Et je ne parle pas de certains gnralistes qui n'ont mme pas un masque  leur disposition.

Et le pompon, une lection qui s'est traduite logiquement avec une hausse de 20% des abstentions par rapport au prcdent scrutin. Il y a eu 67% d'abstentions  Clermont-FD et j'en fais partie. Cela dit la liste de droite LR-LREM n'avait aucune chance, donc pas la peine de cumuler les risques avec celle plus indispensable d'aller faire des courses alimentaires. D'autant plus qu'il est trs possible que cette lection soit annule faute de second tour. Et si le second tour est annul, doit-on le reporter ou annuler galement les rsultats du premier tour ? Cela promet encore des palabres inutiles, le gouvernement a autre chose de plus urgent  faire que de passer du temps sur cette question. D'autant plus que c'est un risque supplmentaire d'accrotre l'pidmie. Bref c'est l'escalade dans l'improvisation en mme temps que le non respect de la dmocratie car organiser un premier tour dans ces conditions, aprs l'annonce de la fermeture des coles et des commerces non alimentaires, c'tait ncessairement favoriser l'abstention, y compris celle de personnes qui vont habituellement voter.

Carton plein dans l'irresponsabilit, et le non respect des conditions minimum pour le respect de la dmocratie, on a maintenant l'habitude avec Macron. Alors quand je l'entendais dire lors de son vote qu'il est le garant de la sant des franais, il y a de quoi frmir, c'est bien justement a le problme.

Ce soir Edourd Philippe dclare que le gouvernement allait se runir pour prparer de nouvelles mesures. Il est grand temps en effet de se "prparer". C'est pas comme si on ignorait que le virus se propage trs vite et qu'il ncessite des mesures rapides et nergiques et qu'il est dj en Italie depuis le 31 janvier. Mais on nous a refait le coup de Chernobyl, rappelez-vous l'histoire de ce nuage radioactif qui s'arrtait juste  la frontire franaise. Et la mme complicit des mdias pour noyer le poisson. C'est cela le nouveau monde, avec en prime une bande de branquignols boutonneux opportunistes et inexpriments au pouvoir. 

Il faut attendre que le gouvernement se prpare (comprendre : attend les ordres du Medef) pour en savoir un peu plus, tout va bien.




> Pour l'effet confinement quelques ... comparez cela comme ci vous etiez en cellule, en cage , ou en lieu sans sortie possible. Psychologiquement la encore il y a de quoi tre alarmiste.


Tout dpend aussi de la grandeur de la cage. D'un autre ct, cela remettra peut-tre les ides en place de ceux qui disent que la prison est un htel trois toiles o il fait bon vivre. Il y a beaucoup d'ides  remettre en place, si seulement cet pisode pouvait y contribuer un peu, tout ne serait pas perdu.

Enfin bon, une petite bonne nouvelle ce dimanche quand mme, les cologistes ont fait un bon score, sur le principe c'est plutt bien (sans me prononcer sur leur reprsentants politiques) et Micron s'est pris sa claque  de rares exception prs (il y a encore du travail). Malheureusement la cinquime rpublique contribue  rendre les franais totalement cons pour les prsidentielles et l il y a encore beaucoup de travail  faire car l'on entend pas beaucoup de candidats de premier plan pour la remettre en cause. Pourtant quand on voit ce que cette dictature sans contre pouvoir durant cinq ans peut engendrer comme casse en tout genre, l aussi il y a urgence.

----------


## benjani13

> Au vu des mesures drastiques prises en italie , espagne , autriche ... et j'en passe la France va de facto y passer . A la louche pour mercredi c'est oprationnel.
> 
> Soyons raliste, tenir ainsi 8  12 semaine , 15 mai ou 15 juin se sera intenable ! 
> 
> Les socits europennes n'tant pas habitue  ce type de chose, vous pourrez ajouter sur le moyen terme : niveau lev de stress, d'anxit, de peur > donc risque cardiovasculaire accru !
> 
> [...]
> 
> Pour l'effet confinement quelques ... comparez cela comme ci vous etiez en cellule, en cage , ou en lieu sans sortie possible. Psychologiquement la encore il y a de quoi tre alarmiste.


En tant que bon geek des cavernes, rester enfermer ne me panique pas du tout, j'ai de l'entrainement  ::aie:: 




> Et le pompon, une lection qui s'est traduite logiquement avec une hausse de 20% des abstentions par rapport au prcdent scrutin. Il y a eu 67% d'abstentions  Clermont-FD et j'en fais partie. Cela dit la liste de droite LR-LREM n'avait aucune chance, donc pas la peine de cumuler les risques avec celle plus indispensable d'aller faire des courses alimentaires.


C'est sur qu'en terme de sincrit du scrutin on a vu mieux...




> De leur ct, et  raison, les italiens nous prennent pour des tars en voyant des citadins franais insouciants faire la fiesta alors que le virus circule dj en France depuis deux semaines. A qui la faute s'ils sont insouciants ? Sans compter la dsorganisation totale des entreprises qui auraient bien apprcies avoir quelques jours pour prparer le tltravail ou s'adapter au mieux. Absolument rien n'a prpar les franais  affronter cette crise si ce n'est l'annonce de niveau 1, 2 ou 3 sans pravis.


En terme d'organisation du tltravail il y a double responsabilit. Dans la boite pour laquelle je bosse actuellement (secteur financier), on avait dj du tout organiser  l'arrache lors des grves de dcembre (techniquement et en terme d'orga) pour tablir les accs VPN. J'avais remont le fait aprs coup qu'on tait absolument pas prpar en cas de crise et qu'il fallait prvoir les procdures et outils adquats pour la prochaine fois. Rien n'a t fait, et rsultat rebelote vendredi matin la direction qui s'affole pour passer les gens en tltravail. Rsultat supplmentaire: oblig d'aller sur site aujourd'hui... Bon la boite m'a pay le taxi au moins...

----------


## Ryu2000

Pour l'histoire des lctions municipales qui ont eu lieu comme prvu, c'est peut-tre  cause du prsident du snat :
Comment Grard Larcher a mis la pression  Emmanuel Macron pour viter un report des municipales



> Plus tt dans la journe, Grard Larcher, Franois Baroin et Christian Jacob staient concerts pour exprimer au chef de ltat et au premier ministre leur opposition  tout report du scrutin. Vers 17 heures, selon les informations du Figaro, Emmanuel Macron a interrog Grard Larcher sur ce scnario, lui demandant  son sentiment .  Cest vous le prsident mais moi je ne le ferai pas , lui a rpondu Grard Larcher en expliquant que sinon il fallait fermer aussi tre cohrent et fermer, notamment, les transports en commun. * Si vous reportez les lections municipales, alors je dirai publiquement que je suis totalement oppos  ce report , lui a expliqu avec fermet le prsident du Snat.*


Bon de toute faon, les lctions municipales ce n'est pas ultra dangereux, je suis all vot, il y avait des consignes strict et de toute faon a ne dplace pas tant les masses que a...
En revanche il y a plein de gens qui ont profit de se dimanche ensoleill pour profiter du beau temps dehors :
Coronavirus: des rues et des parcs bonds  Paris malgr les nouvelles interdictions



> Dans les parcs, les rues ou les abords du canal Saint-Martin, les Parisiens taient nombreux profiter du soleil, malgr les nouvelles restrictions gouvernementales pour faire face  l'pidmie de coronavirus.


L c'est beaucoup plus dangereux qu'aller voter...

Que les lctions municipales aient lieu maintenant ou plus tard a ne change rien pour LREM, ce parti fera un petit score. La crise doit plutt profiter  Europe cologie les Verts  ::P: 
Le problme c'est si le second tour est dcal, peut-tre que le premier tour sera ignor :
Municipales-Coronavirus : le 2nd tour peut-il tre annul ? La rponse d'un constitutionnaliste de l'Universit de Lille



> "Oui, on peut annuler le second tour. *Mais dans mon analyse, a impose de rorganiser toute l'lection. On annule aussi le 1er tour.* Pour cela, il faut en passer par la loi (cela ne prend que quelques jours). Parce que c'est la loi qui prvoit qu'un 2me tour doit tre organis le dimanche qui suit le 1er.
> 
> Selon la thorie des circonstances exceptionnelles, un dcret pourrait aussi annuler ce second tour. Dans ce 2me cas, cela peut tre fait jusqu' samedi prochain minuit. C'est mon analyse. D'autres constitutionnalistes disent qu'il faut ncessairement une loi. D'autres qu'il faut utiliser l'Article 16 qui donne les pleins pouvoirs au Prsident de la Rpublique. Pour moi, ce n'est ni ncessaire, ni souhaitable."





> https://twitter.com/JPhDerosier/stat...36891539554308
> On minterroge sur la possibilit de reporter le 2nd tour des #Municipales2020 aprs avoir maintenu le 1er.
> Cest un cas indit.
> *Mon analyse est quun tel report annulerait le 1er tour.*
> Il nest pas possible de dconnecter les 2 tours dun mme scrutin sans altrer sa sincrit


Donc autant qu'on fasse le second tour dimanche, comme a se sera fait, on n'aura pas vot pour rien. Il y a quand mme plein de gens qui se sont embt  faire fonctionner le bureau de vote.




> Le taux de dcs du virus, de l'ordre de 3%


Ouais "de l'ordre". On manque de recul.
Les statistiques manquent de prcision, il doit y avoir plein de gens contamins qui ne le savent pas. Si cette donne est sous-estim le vrai taux de mortalit est plus faible. Mais on ne sait jamais, le virus peut muter et devenir plus mortel.

Plein de gens vont tester le tltravail pour la premire fois  ::P: 
Le problme c'est que le conjoint ou la conjointe ainsi que les enfants sont  la maison  ::(: . Certains vont galrer  travailler correctement. L il faut un casque anti bruit et une salle ferm  cl.

----------


## Marco46

> Pour l'histoire des lctions municipales qui ont eu lieu comme prvu, c'est peut-tre  cause du prsident du snat :
> Comment Grard Larcher a mis la pression  Emmanuel Macron pour viter un report des municipales


Grard Larcher qui dit dans la presse qu'il est pas d'accord avec Macron, t'imagine l'*angoisse* pour Macron ?

C'est qui qui est aux commandes ? Larcher ou Macron ? Va peut tre falloir poser ses burnes sur la table  un moment ou  un autre.


Bon sinon les infos que j'ai reu de madame ce matin sont vraiment trs inquitantes. Les projections des pidmiologistes donnent 30 millions de contamins dans 50 jours si pas de confinement gnralis  la chinoise. Il est confirm dans cette communication qu'elle a reu que les difficults respiratoires n'atteignent pas exclusivement les vieux et les personnes en mauvaise sant. Tout le monde est "ligible" si je peux dire. Avec le matriel et les personnels soignants adquats normalement la plupart des gens s'en sortent, le problme c'est que la capacit de traitement est extrmement limite, de l'ordre de quelques milliers.

C'est vraiment tout le problme, les chinois ont agi avec une grande prudence et verrouillant comme des oufs, et nous avec une grande dsinvolture et on va le payer trs trs cher, on en a pour des mois. Probablement mme des mois de confinement durs et de restrictions en tout genre.

----------


## Ryu2000

> C'est qui qui est aux commandes ? Larcher ou Macron ? Va peut tre falloir poser ses burnes sur la table  un moment ou  un autre.


C'tait juste pour dire que quand t'es au pouvoir tu subis des pressions, il y a des histoires de lobbys. Les prsidents ne sont pas des leaders suprmes ils doivent tenir compte de plein de choses.
Cet article est apparu dans plein de mdias mainstream. Je n'ai fais que partager l'info.

===
Les nerlandais se prparent au confinement :
PEOPLE RACE TO BUY LAST-MINUTE WEED AS CORONAVIRUS RULES SHUT DUTCH COFFEESHOPS

----------


## el_slapper

> C'tait juste pour dire que quand t'es au pouvoir tu subis des pressions, il y a des histoires de lobbys. Les prsidents ne sont pas des leaders suprmes ils doivent tenir compte de plein de choses.
> Cet article est apparu dans plein de mdias mainstream. Je n'ai fais que partager l'info.


Oui, il est bon de rappeler que Macron n'a pas les pleins pouvoirs, il n'a pas activ l'article 16.




> C'est vraiment tout le problme, les chinois ont agi avec une grande prudence et verrouillant comme des oufs, et nous avec une grande dsinvolture et on va le payer trs trs cher, on en a pour des mois. Probablement mme des mois de confinement durs et de restrictions en tout genre.


Mais fort tard. Une fois qu'ils ont compris qu'il y avait un problme, ils ont mis le paquet(50 jours de couvre feu dans la rgion de Wuhan), avec succs, mais un peu tard. Notre bureau de Pkin vient de rouvrir, d'ailleurs. Moi, on m'a interdit d'aller au bureau. Donc je tltravaille. Avec de temps en temps mon fils de 2 ans sur les paules. C'est...spcial.

----------


## halaster08

> Donc je tltravaille. Avec de temps en temps mon fils de 2 ans sur les paules. C'est...spcial.


En quoi c'est spcial ? Il code mieux que toi ?  ::lol::

----------


## fredoche

> Grard Larcher qui dit dans la presse qu'il est pas d'accord avec Macron, t'imagine l'*angoisse* pour Macron ?
> 
> C'est qui qui est aux commandes ? Larcher ou Macron ? Va peut tre falloir poser ses burnes sur la table  un moment ou  un autre.


hormis l'aspect sexiste sur lequel je ne te suivrai pas, les femmes pouvant tre au moins aussi courageuses que les hommes (svrement burns ou non), oui on voit comment d'habitude il tient compte des avis et opinions contraires




> C'tait juste pour dire que quand t'es au pouvoir tu subis des pressions, il y a des histoires de lobbys. Les prsidents ne sont pas des leaders suprmes ils doivent tenir compte de plein de choses.
> Cet article est apparu dans plein de mdias mainstream. Je n'ai fais que partager l'info.
> 
> ===
> Les nerlandais se prparent au confinement :
> PEOPLE RACE TO BUY LAST-MINUTE WEED AS CORONAVIRUS RULES SHUT DUTCH COFFEESHOPS


Voil qui est chiant pour les fumeurs de joints, avec une incubation de 14 jours et cette coutume de faire passer le ptard...



Le fait que cet article soit apparu dans plein de mdias mainstream devrait te faire rflchir non ? C'est pas comme si 90% des mdias roulaient pour ce mec.
Quand est-ce que tu fais marcher ton cerveau pour un peu d'analyse, plutt que de relayer ce que tout le monde peut lire comme toi ?
Arrte la beuh mon grand, a va librer ton cerveau de manire impressionnante

Quelles pressions ce mec subit-il sinon celles des multi-milliardaires qui l'ont plac l o il est.
Jusque l il nous a plutt dmontr son profond mpris du reste de la population et de l'ensemble des institutions lgislatives et parlementaires

----------


## Ryu2000

> C'est pas comme si 90% des mdias roulaient pour ce mec.


a dpend des fois, les alliances voluent. Mais l en ce moment ouais les mdias mainstream sont plutt sympa avec lui.
De toute faon relayer des mauvaises infos des mdias mainstream est toujours intressant, au pire c'est une critique des gros mdias, moins les gens auront confiance dans les mdias mainstream mieux a ira.
Ne pas dplacer les lctions municipales n'tait peut-tre pas une si mauvaise ide, il faut juste que le rgles de confinement ne s'accentuent pas cette semaine et que le second tour ne soit pas annul. Mais sinon le premier aura peut-tre eu lieu pour rien...

Coronavirus : Emmanuel Macron estime qu'il est "important de voter dans ces moments-l"



> Jusque tard dimanche soir, de nombreuses voix ont rclam un report du premier tour des municipales. "Je pense qu'il est important de voter dans ces moments-l, a rpondu Emmanuel Macron, en prenant cette discipline, en respectant ces rgles, parce que *je pense qu'il est important de continuer  tre des citoyens dignes, libres*". Le chef de l'Etat a ensuite opr une distinction entre le vote et les rassemblements publics, en assurant que "le virus se propage lorsqu'on se tient pendant un quart d'heure, nous disent les scientifiques,  moins d'un mtre de quelqu'un, par projections."


Le message tait "ne vous inquitez pas, la situation n'est pas critique vous tes encore libre d'aller voter", mais a pourrait voluer en "ne sortez surtout pas de chez vous !" auquel cas ce n'tait pas un super bon d'avoir laisser le premier tour avoir lieu.
Mais on ne pas savoir avec certitudes comme les choses peuvent voluer. Le second tour aura peut-tre lieu normalement.

----------


## el_slapper

> En quoi c'est spcial ? Il code mieux que toi ?


a fait comme un poids sur les paules  :;):

----------


## pmithrandir

Je suis pass ce matin au travail, on a tout rang et on a  quitt les ieux avec ce qu'il faut pour tltravailler.

Maintenant, on va voir comment on s'organise les prochains mois. Difficilement je pense.

Au passage, j'ai fait des grosses courses pour rester confiner des aujourd'hui. On va limiter nos dplacements a la pharmacie pour les traitements des enfants, et aux magasins une fois toutes les 2 semaines. On trie nos vivres par date de premption, et on se prpare un petit rationnement interne pour viter de finir trop vite les stock.

Bref, c'est bien la merde.


Par ailleurs, j'ai dcouvert qu'en Italie, ils commenaient a faire de l'essentialisme dans les hpitaux. Sur 15 critres, on mesure ton ligibilit pour obtenir les appareils qui pourraient te sauver. Je sens que ca va etre fun ces semaines  venir...

----------


## Ryu2000

Aux USA des gens font la queue pour acheter des armes et des munitions.
As the coronavirus pandemic grows, gun sales are surging in many states
Pour l'instant il y a des industries qui se portent bien : solutions hydroalcooliques, masques, ptes, papier toilette, armes.

----------


## Darkzinus

> Par ailleurs, j'ai dcouvert qu'en Italie, ils commenaient a faire de l'essentialisme dans les hpitaux. Sur 15 critres, on mesure ton ligibilit pour obtenir les appareils qui pourraient te sauver. Je sens que ca va etre fun ces semaines  venir...


Ca fait un moment dj. Et c'est invitable vu que la propagation est rapide. Il faut 13 jours sous assistance respiratoire et comme le nombre de lits quips n'est pas extensible  Donc fatalement a arrivera partout.

----------


## David_g

Dans pas mal de collectivits (prfectures, etc), cela parle de 45 jours de confinement (avec 48h pour choisir son lieu).
a va faire encore plus crasher les serveurs teams/Slack/GoogleAps/netflix/jeux online.

----------


## ABCIWEB

Oui, j'ai entendu la mme chose de source policire  Clermont-FD, c'est donc ce que va annoncer Macron tout  l'heure.

----------


## Marco46

Quand je vous disais que ce mec a pas de couilles ? (C'est une expression c'est pas sexiste).

Vous avez compris qu'il y avait confinement vous ? Pour moi on va plus au caf mais on peut toujours se contaminer dans les transports et au boulot. C'est n'importe quoi.

----------


## ABCIWEB

Oui c'est ce que tous les commentateurs disent, du flou, des concepts comme la guerre rpte de nombreuses fois mais rien de bien prcis. C'est comme pour la dure annonce de 15 jours, alors que *David_g* a entendu parler de 45 jours  la prfecture, j'ai eu le mme cho par l'intermdiaire de quelqu'un qui connat des policiers  Clermont-FD. 15 jours c'est environ la dure maximale entre la contamination et les premiers symptmes... Mieux vaut donc penser 45 jours pour ceux qui veulent prvoir car il y a fort  parier que cette dure sera renouvele.

Niveau communication et transparence aucun progrs.

----------


## halaster08

> Quand je vous disais que ce mec a pas de couilles ? (C'est une expression c'est pas sexiste).


C'est une expression sexiste, pour un truc plus neutre on parle plutt de courage (et si on veut passer pour une conne on parle de bravitude)




> Vous avez compris qu'il y avait confinement vous ? Pour moi on va plus au caf mais on peut toujours se contaminer dans les transports et au boulot. C'est n'importe quoi.





> du flou, des concepts comme la guerre rpte de nombreuses fois mais rien de bien prcis


+1 au deux
Le mot confinement a t vit, du coup on ne comprends pas trop, on tltavaille si possible ok, mais pour les autres ? on y va quand mme ou pas ? C'tait absolument pas clair
Bref comme d'hab venant de Macron un discours creux, avec des consignes floues. Mais qui a mit ce guignol  la tte du pays ?

----------


## Ryu2000

> C'est une expression sexiste, pour un truc plus neutre on parle plutt de courage


C'est une technique de communication, a interpelle l'audience des mots comme "couilles".
Les "couilles" sont dans la tte, les femmes en ont galement.
Brigitte Bardot : "J'ai plus de couilles que beaucoup d'hommes"
T-Shirt Femme Blanc J'ai plus de couilles que toi



> https://twitter.com/GomarMT/status/529247662735101953
> Certains hommes ont plus de boobs que les femmes.
> C'est en toute logique que certaines femmes ont plus de couilles que les hommes.


Constance, chroniqueuse de France Inter, termine topless en studio pour faire la nique aux puritains moralisateurs



> Elle montre ses seins, mais cest une fille qui a des couilles, conclut Charline Vanhoenacker.


Perso je n'aime pas cette expression non plus, mais on peut linterprter comme quelque chose d'absolument pas sexiste. Enfin bref, on s'en fout ce n'est qu'une expression...

Coronavirus. Attestation pour se dplacer, amende jusqu 135  Ce qua annonc Christophe Castaner



> Les dplacements pour salimenter, pour des motifs familiaux imprieux, pour des motifs sanitaires seront autoriss.
> 
> Les sorties pour assurer une activit physique ou pour promener son chien, sans se retrouver en groupe seront possibles. On pourra prendre lair mais certainement pas jouer un match de foot, a rsum Christophe Castaner.
> 
> Aller pique-niquer dans un parc, cest interdit, se retrouver en groupe cest interdit, a-t-il prcis.
> (...)
> *Un dispositif de contrle sera mis en place avec 100 000 forces de lordre avec des points fixes ou mobiles sur les grands axes et ceux secondaires :  Ds ce (lundi) soir, je donne ordre aux forces de scurit intrieures de se dployer sur le terrain et de prparer la mise en place des contrles .* 
> 
> Toutes les personnes qui circuleront devront tre en mesure de justifier son dplacement. Chaque personne devra porter une attestation pour justifier sur lhonneur le motif de son dplacement a expliqu le ministre de lIntrieur. Elle sera disponible mardi dans la journe sur site du ministre de lIntrieur ou pourra tre rdige sur papier libre.
> ...

----------


## fredoche

C'est vraiment un tat policier : 
 - 100 000 forces de l'ordre
 - attestation sur l'honneur : je vais attester sur mon honneur que je vais acheter de quoi bouffer
 - amende de 135 

Ce petit got de loi martiale

Je suis fatigu d'tre franais et infantilis en permanence. Comme si je ne pouvais pas tre responsable

Quand je vais sur interieur.gouv.fr, a met des plombes  se charger. Le site a le coronavirus, ou un DDOS, ou tout simplement une surcharge parce que les gens se ruent sur les attestations

----------


## fredoche

Et sur la home page tu as la photo des 2 enflures de ministres avec toute leur actu : heureusement que c'est un  site gouvernemental

----------


## David_g

> C'est vraiment un tat policier : 
>  - 100 000 forces de l'ordre
>  - attestation sur l'honneur : je vais attester sur mon honneur que je vais acheter de quoi bouffer
>  - amende de 135 
> 
> Ce petit got de loi martiale
> 
> Je suis fatigu d'tre franais et infantilis en permanence. Comme si je ne pouvais pas tre responsable
> 
> Quand je vais sur interieur.gouv.fr, a met des plombes  se charger. Le site a le coronavirus, ou un DDOS, ou tout simplement une surcharge parce que les gens se ruent sur les attestations


L'exprience montre que non la plupart des franais ne peuvent pas tre responsable. 
Tiens pour l'attestation je peux te l'envoyer si tu veux.

Note : d'ailleurs point technique, l'attestation ne correspond pas totalement au dcret sur ce qui est dplacement professionnel.

----------


## Ryu2000

> - amende de 135


C'est juste pour dissuader le plus de monde possible, l tu te dis que tu dois pouvoir justifier pourquoi tu te dplaces.
"Les dplacements pour salimenter, pour des motifs familiaux imprieux, pour des motifs sanitaires seront autoriss."




> Comme si je ne pouvais pas tre responsable


Dimanche il y avait beaucoup de gens dehors qui profitaient du soleil, l a va les calmer un peu.

Le truc important c'est que l'conomie risque de seffondrer, ce qui allait arriver de toute faon, mais l on mettra la faute sur le Covid19, alors que les responsables sont la finance, la mondialisation, les banques, etc.

----------


## rawsrc

> C'est vraiment un tat policier : 
>  - 100 000 forces de l'ordre
>  - attestation sur l'honneur : je vais attester sur mon honneur que je vais acheter de quoi bouffer
>  - amende de 135 
> 
> Ce petit got de loi martiale
> 
> Je suis fatigu d'tre franais et infantilis en permanence. Comme si je ne pouvais pas tre responsable


Toujours ramener a  sa petite personne, c'est fatigant crois-moi.
Ce n'est parce que tu te sens responsable que la grande majorit l'est aussi.
Encore ce matin, j'ai crois des mecs  la boulangerie qui discutaient et c'tait : "non, ils sont qui pour me dire ce que je dois faire !"
Sincrement, tre aussi dcrbr c'est navrant.

Et en plus tu parles de petit got de loi martiale voire carrment d'tat policier !  Je t'invite  aller lire les topos qui ont t faits par toute la communaut scientifique, mais je sais d'avance tu vas me dire que eux aussi c'est des guignols, des dcrbrs. Arrtes-toi, va te reposer. J'ai mme entendu une dame parler de complot en affirmant qu'une fois le vaccin trouv, il sera obligatoire et qu'ils vont en profiter pour nous glisser une puce sous la peau tout en te vaccinant. Tu m'tonnes qu'il faille ordonner au lieu de conseiller car visiblement les gens sont vraiment fatigus du bulbe. 

Et si tu veux ton attestation : tiens la voil :

----------


## Darkzinus

> Vous avez compris qu'il y avait confinement vous ? Pour moi on va plus au caf mais on peut toujours se contaminer dans les transports et au boulot. C'est n'importe quoi.


Clairement on va au dsastre avec le transports en commun toujours disponibles. Dans ma bote le sige est ferm et c'est tltravail ou rien. Ca au moins a a un impact !

----------


## pmithrandir

Le problme rside surtout dans l'incapit a limiter les choses utilse a la nation.
Cette liste est en cours de cration, mais on a tellement l'habitude d'imbriquer les entreprises les unes avec les autres qu'on ne peut pas isoler facilement.

Exemple
EDF : service essentiel
mais pour que ca fonctionne, il faut aussi que leur presta bossent, par exemple dans l'informatique
Donc on a toutes les ESN qui restent ouvertes(sites scuris oblige)
Donc on a besoin des transports
Ces gens travaillent, donc il leur faut des commerces ouverts avant ou aprs le travail, donc il faut beaucoup d'employ pour faire fonctionner les commerces
Mais il faut alimenter les commerces, et continuer a produire de la nourriture et d'autres denre indispensables(PQ, Savon, etc...) encore des gens qui doivent travailler)
et ainsi de suite.

Je ne parle mme pas des entreprise qui ne font d'une partie d'un produit, qui demande donc 5 ou 10 entreprises pour avoir le produit final.

Je pense que les dcisions essayent de grer la situation en prenant en compte cette dimensions un peu particulire de notre conomie.


Pour ma part, je pense que le vocabulaire guerrier et les limitations drastiques(la feuille est plus symbolique qu'autre chose, mais ca liste bien les choses autorises) sont essentielles dans un pays ou il y a 3 jours on se rassemblait encore et ou les gens sont indisciplins et pour certain complotistes.

On ne pare mme pas des gens qui viennent de fuir leur ville, ce qui se comprend d'un point de vue humain, tre enferm dans un petit appart parisien avec des gamins c'est l'enfer, mais qui va acclr la pandmie drastiquement. Ce genre de dcision ne peut tre confi a la population. Elle doit tre massivement collective.

Je pense dailleur que ca sera l'chec majeur de Boris Johnson qui fait confiance au bon sens des gens. Il va je pense avoir les plus haute stats de morbidit, et je ne serai pas tonn qu'il ne doivent dmissionner rapidement quand sera venu le temps du bilan.

----------


## bombseb

> Toujours ramener a  sa petite personne, c'est fatigant crois-moi.
> Ce n'est parce que tu te sens responsable que la grande majorit l'est aussi.
> Encore ce matin, j'ai crois des mecs  la boulangerie qui discutaient et c'tait : "non, ils sont qui pour me dire ce que je dois faire !"
> Sincrement, tre aussi dcrbr c'est navrant.
> 
> Et en plus tu parles de petit got de loi martiale voire carrment d'tat policier !  Je t'invite  aller lire les topos qui ont t faits par toute la communaut scientifique, mais je sais d'avance tu vas me dire que eux aussi c'est des guignols, des dcrbrs. Arrtes-toi, va te reposer. J'ai mme entendu une dame parler de complot en affirmant qu'une fois le vaccin trouv, il sera obligatoire et qu'ils vont en profiter pour nous glisser une puce sous la peau tout en te vaccinant. Tu m'tonnes qu'il faille ordonner au lieu de conseiller car visiblement les gens sont vraiment fatigus du bulbe. 
> 
> Et si tu veux ton attestation : tiens la voil :


Ca se serait pass sous par exemple Chirac j'aurai t d'accord avec toi...
Sauf que l, ca se passe sous Macron, et les violences policire et l'autoritarisme c'est quand mme sa marque de fabrique non ?

----------


## el_slapper

> Ca se serait pass sous par exemple Chirac j'aurai t d'accord avec toi...
> Sauf que l, ca se passe sous Macron, et les violences policire et l'autoritarisme c'est quand mme sa marque de fabrique non ?


Sauf que les irresponsables, genre la bande de connards qui hier aprs-midi jouaient au football  cot de la file d'attente de la suprette locale, justifient ce genre de flicage.

----------


## rawsrc

> Sauf que l, ca se passe sous Macron, et les violences policire et l'autoritarisme c'est quand mme sa marque de fabrique non ?


Ce n'est pas comparable. Il doit grer une urgence sanitaire svre. Crois-tu sincrement qu'il compte sur ce confinement pour teindre le mouvement des gilets jaunes, le mouvement contre le projet des retraites et tout ce qui est contre ses rformes ?
Je te l'accorde, Macron est plutt mauvais mais il n'est pas stupide. Et puis dans sa situation, vu la tle que son parti s'est ramass au 1er tour des municipales, il sait trs bien que tout le bordel prcdant les mesures sanitaires n'est que partie remise.

----------


## fredoche

> Je t'invite  aller lire les topos qui ont t faits par toute la communaut scientifique, mais je sais d'avance tu vas me dire que eux aussi c'est des guignols, des dcrbrs.


Dommage je les lis
Ma copine qui est en Belgique, directrice adjointe d'une cole d'htellerie semble porter tous les symptmes depuis hier. Et je ne risque pas de pouvoir la rejoindre, au demeurant ce serait justement idiot de le faire.


Oui je peste contre ces dploiements de forces de l'ordre dans la foule d'une dcision qui aurait pu tre prise avant et porte avec un peu plus de pdagogie que cette peur de la force coercitive, du baton.

Pour le reste tu te trompes, et c'est peut-tre  toi de prendre du repos.

----------


## Marco46

Perso je pense que sa mollesse de ces derniers jours est le signe qu'il a compris qu'on est dans quelque chose de diffrent. Son inflexibilit vis  vis des gilets jaunes et lors de l'affaire Benala ont disparu. Je pense qu'il a compris que le jeu politique n'avait plus cours, on est en urgence vitale.

Et du coup c'est l qu'il aurait fallu tre beaucoup plus inflexible vis  vis des mesures  prendre. J'attends de lui un tour de vis svre et un confinement gnralis pendant la dure ncessaire pour ralentir le plus possible l'pidmie. Une fois que ma femme va tre all au contact des infects COVID-19 je ne la verrai plus, les gosses non plus, jusqu'au terme de cette histoire. a va prendre des mois vu les dures d'incubation (7  14 jours) et de gurison (20 jours). Mme les morts sont contagieux des heures aprs leur dcs. Plus il y aura de contamins, plus il y aura de cas graves, et plus il y aura de charge sur le systme de sant et plus a sera long.




> Par ailleurs, j'ai dcouvert qu'en Italie, ils commenaient a faire de l'essentialisme dans les hpitaux.


a fait 15 jours que c'est le cas en Lombardie, le nombre de morts actuel indique que les digues ont lch, leur systme de sant s'effondre sous nos yeux.

Ce que tu appelles l'essentialisme dans les hpitaux a dj cours dans l'est de la France o le systme est au bord de la rupture. Ceci dit les urgentistes sont habitus  le pratiquer sur des accidents graves au quotidien. Le problme c'est quand tu demandes  des personnels qui sont habitus  pratiquer une mdecine non-urgente et non-vitale de prendre ces dcisions l c'est chaud.

Pour le reste effectivement l'interconnexion des mtiers et des business entre eux rend trs difficile l'application de cette ide de travail essentiel. Plus notre socit est complexe, plus elle est fragile et donc moins elle est rsiliente. J'ai vu une vido de C. Gave l'autre soir qui expliquait a trs bien, nos socits sont trs bien optimises pour produire du rendement conomique mais sont en consquence d'autant plus fragiles.

C'est un sacr bordel je n'aimerais pas tre  la place de Macron parce que il va y avoir des dgts et que ce soit juste ou non on le tiendra comptable du rsultat final.

----------


## pmithrandir

> C'est un sacr bordel je n'aimerais pas tre  la place de Macron parce que il va y avoir des dgts et que ce soit juste ou non on le tiendra comptable du rsultat final.


Heureusement que nos amis anglais sont la, il pourra se comparer a eu et dire : c'tait pas parfait, mais j'ai fait du mieux que j'ai pu  ::): 

En tout cas ca va etre long, mon fils vient de repointer sa tete pour la 15eme fois de la journe dans ma chambre...ou je bosse.

----------


## fredoche

On pourra au moins le tenir comptable de sa surdit envers les appels au secours rpts depuis plusieurs annes dsormais de l'ensemble de lhpital public, des urgences partout en France, des EHPAD, etc.

Quand un truc comme a arrive par dessus, c'est l o on se rend compte que son mpris du peuple et de ses demandes lgitimes, de ses calculs  la petite semaine sur comment privatiser la mdecine et nos scurits sociales peuvent juste amplifier la catastrophe que tout le monde semble annoncer.

Lhpital public tait dj en pnurie bien avant cela.

Juste pour info, mon pouse, puisque nous sommes encore maris, travaille comme infirmire dans une EHPAD et voit les gens tomber en arrt maladie les uns aprs les autres, dans un tablissement en sous-effectif permanent. Les gens viennent enrhums au boulot, sauf que est-ce bien seulement un rhume ? La bonne nouvelle: aucun masque disponible et aucune possibilit d'en rapprovisionner. Message de l'ARS : "Dbrouillez-vous entre EHPADs..."

Les personnels hospitaliers grent la pnurie depuis des annes

----------


## benjani13

Agns Buzyn a donn une interview au monde ou  moiti elle balance sur les mensonges du gouvernement,  moiti elle se ddoine. C'est trange, bine souvent de mauvaise fois, mais explosif...

https://www.lemonde.fr/politique/art...95_823448.html

J'ai chop le texte entier sur Reddit:




> On aurait d tout arrter, ctait une mascarade  : les regrets dAgns Buzyn
> 
> Catastrophe par la crise sanitaire, lex-ministre de la sant revient pour  Le Monde  sur sa campagne  Paris et son dpart du gouvernement en pleine crise du coronavirus.
> 
> 
> Par Ariane Chemin - Publi aujourdhui  11h34, mis  jour  13h12
> 
> 
>  Je me demande ce que je vais faire de ma vie.  Agns Buzyn est enfin rentre chez elle, lundi 16 mars, en milieu daprs-midi. Elle vient de  fermer la porte du QG  de sa campagne parisienne et a pos son sac, seule,  effondre , dit-elle. Elle pleure, et ses larmes nont rien  voir avec celles  dmotion  et de  dchirement  essuyes entre deux sourires lors de la passation de pouvoir au ministre de la sant, il y a un mois. Ce sont des larmes lourdes, de fatigue, dpuisement, mais aussi de remords. Elle se livre sans fard et laveu est terrible. * Quand jai quitt le ministre, assure-t-elle, je pleurais parce que je savais que la vague du tsunami tait devant nous. Je suis partie en sachant que les lections nauraient pas lieu.  A mots  peine cachs, lex-ministre de la sant reconnat ce qui la dchire : fallait-il abandonner son poste en pleine tempte, alors quelle devinait le drame  venir ?*
> ...


https://www.reddit.com/r/france/comm...une_mascarade/

Un article reprend le contenu du monde : https://www.huffingtonpost.fr/entry/...b6eab7793c93b3


EDIT: Ractions politiques : https://www.lefigaro.fr/politique/co...buzyn-20200317

https://www.publicsenat.fr/article/p...dire-ca-181404

----------


## benjani13

Sur le sujet des mesures policires prises afin de forcer le confinement des franais : si certains dbattent entre le ct "rigueur ncessaire" (je le pense plutt) et "tat policier", malheureusement quand on coute le prfet Lallement on tombe inexorablement dans la seconde case : https://twitter.com/davidperrotin/st...02495943659521




> Vous me connaissez, je vais faire comprendre assez vite les consignes


Ce gars est effrayant. Il est en trains de nous dire "Vous inquitez pas j'ai l'habitude, si faut casser des gueules on le fera de bon coeur".

----------


## ABCIWEB

> Toujours ramener a  sa petite personne, c'est fatigant crois-moi
> ...
> Ce n'est pas comparable. Il doit grer une urgence sanitaire svre...


Toi aussi tu ramnes tout  sa petite personne et c'est normal puisque c'est lui-mme qui ramne tout  sa petite personne. 

Le problme c'est qu'tant donn ses prcdents faits d'armes, avec entre autre la thorie du ruissellement, sa destruction des services publics, sa surdit aux grves des urgences et ses violences policires rptes et revendiques pour faire aboutir des rformes anti-sociales, il n'a aucune crdibilit, quelque soit les circonstances. Et tout le monde se doute bien qu'il va manoeuvrer pour tirer parti de cette crise d'une manire ou d'une autre, d'o une rticence sur tout ce qu'il dit et tout ce qu'il dira.

Je suis d'accord avec toi pour dire qu'il faut faire intervenir les forces de l'ordre en cas de non respect des mesures de confinement, mais l encore quand a vient de Macron, de Castaner ou encore de Lallement, a fait tche et on a envie de faire le contraire car ils n'ont plus de crdibilit.

On a dj beaucoup de doutes sur les prparatifs et les mesures prventives au tout dbut de l'pidmie, et les prcdents discours rassurants du gouvernement n'ont pas aid la population  une prise de conscience rapide de la situation. Ce qui d'ailleurs rejoint les premires dclarations d'Agns Buzyn. Je dis les premires car il y a eu plus tard des rectificatifs sans doute  la demande de Matignon, mais l bizarrement on ne cite nommment plus personne.




> Je te l'accorde, Macron est plutt mauvais mais il n'est pas stupide...


Je dis qu'il est stupide et con de croire que ses manoeuvres de personnalisation du pouvoir sont les plus appropries et on l'a d'ailleurs constat aux dernires lections.  En plus de son programme, les franais ne supportent pas la dictature et l'autoritarisme d'un petit chef.  C'est maintenant criminel d'utiliser encore aujourd'hui cette stratgie alors qu'on aurait besoin d'une union nationale qui rassemble tous les pouvoirs, tous les responsables de tous bords, et toutes les comptences.

----------


## Darkzinus

Le confinement est effectivement une bonne chose mais te faire engueuler par les forces de l'ordre parce que tu vas faire tes courses  J'aimerais bien ne pas avoir  sortir de chez moi, mais le frigo se remplit pas tout seul (en plus en tltravail a fait encore plus de repas  la maison) et les magasins ont t pris d'assaut que les courses sont plus rapproches qu'habituellement ! Pareil, une femme qui se fait engueuler parce que son activit physique c'est la marche alors que le jogger  ct est dans "son bon droit" c'est trange  Il va falloir qu'ils affinent un peu tout a et surtout grer les courses (horaires par foyer, rationnement ?) sinon les gens en sont  se transmettre le virus en se battant pour un paquet de ptes (aprs certains se battent bien pour du Nutella faut pas s'tonner).

----------


## benjani13

> Le confinement est effectivement une bonne chose mais te faire engueuler par les forces de l'ordre parce que tu vas faire tes courses


Je ne comprend pas le problme, il suffit de t'imprimer le justificatif avant d'y aller. On doit en arriver l car les gens ne respectent pas le confinement malheureusement. Et a reste light comme mesure (faire respecter le confinement en jouant sur la flemme des gens  remplir un papier), on verra si cela suffit ou non.

----------


## Ryu2000

Apparemment pour ceux qui n'ont ni imprimante ni feuille + stylo, il y a moyen de modifier le PDF et de l'afficher sur son smartphone.
Coronavirus. Ces attestations qui vous permettent de vous dplacer durant le confinement



> Une version numrique prsente sur son smartphone est galement valable.
> 
> Le document PDF mis en ligne par le ministre est modifiable directement sur le logiciel Acrobat Reader, disponible gratuitement sur Windows, MacOS iOS et Android. Pour la signature, rendez-vous dans la colonne de droite  Remplir et signer , puis  Ajouter une signature . Vous pourrez en tracer une avec votre souris, ou insrer une image. Pour la seconde option, prenez en photo votre signature ralise sur papier libre et utilisez cette image dans votre document.


Avant de sortir il faut prparer son attestation de dplacement, comme a si on se fait arrter il suffit de la montrer et c'est bon.

----------


## Cincinnatus

> Apparemment pour ceux qui n'ont ni imprimante ni feuille + stylo, il y a moyen de modifier le PDF et de l'afficher sur son smartphone.
> Coronavirus. Ces attestations qui vous permettent de vous dplacer durant le confinement
> 
> Avant de sortir il faut prparer son attestation de dplacement, comme a si on se fait arrter il suffit de la montrer et c'est bon.


Un de mes collgues a indiqu qu'un formulaire spcifique aux smartphones existe ici, avec signature "tactile" : https://picta.fr/covid/
On remplit, on clique sur gnrer et a y est ! 

Bon tltravail  tous.

----------


## Cincinnatus

> Pareil, une femme qui se fait engueuler parce que son activit physique c'est la marche alors que le jogger  ct est dans "son bon droit" c'est trange


Dans le journal de ce matin, c'est mme un homme de 87 ans qui tmoigne qu'on lui a demand de courir au lieu de marcher... Le bon sens a pris la fuite devant l'pidmie ?

----------


## Darkzinus

> Je ne comprend pas le problme, il suffit de t'imprimer le justificatif avant d'y aller. On doit en arriver l car les gens ne respectent pas le confinement malheureusement. Et a reste light comme mesure (faire respecter le confinement en jouant sur la flemme des gens  remplir un papier), on verra si cela suffit ou non.


Ben mme avec le papier tu te fais engueuler (ma conjointe y a eu droit hier).

----------


## Darkzinus

> Dans le journal de ce matin, c'est mme un homme de 87 ans qui tmoigne qu'on lui a demand de courir au lieu de marcher... Le bon sens a pris la fuite devant l'pidmie ?


C'est toujours le risque  ...

----------


## benjani13

> Ben mme avec le papier tu te fais engueuler (ma conjointe y eu droit hier).


Ah bon? C'est n'importe quoi effectivement...

----------


## fredoche

Le dessin illustre trs bien la situation et son volution ces derniers jours

En filigrane, le sentiment de mpris, et la flicaille comme courroie de transmission. Genre nous sommes les adultes, vous tres des ignares purils, voici le pre fouettard, on va vous duquer (voir le prfet Lallement hier).


J'espre que vous aurez tous un peu de mmoire dans quelques semaines, il va tre grand temps de faire le mnage  tous les niveaux : politique et socital.

En attendant, si vous savez pas quoi faire de vos oreilles, vous pouvez couter ces messieurs, ensuite vous vous demanderez pourquoi on a pas de masques dans les services hospitaliers : 





On notera la qualit de _guignol_ du premier interlocuteur

----------


## tanaka59

On dit souvent pour que des choses complexe la France est la championne du monde en terme de surqualit ... inutile.

Pour des choses simples en France , c'est le dsordre, dsorganisation, le grand n'importe quoi, cela court azimut ... entre autre la production du masque de protection  :8O: 

Le bon sens, le rationnel, les choses simples, se sont perdues en France :/

----------


## benjani13

> Un de mes collgues a indiqu qu'un formulaire spcifique aux smartphones existe ici, avec signature "tactile" : https://picta.fr/covid/
> On remplit, on clique sur gnrer et a y est ! 
> 
> Bon tltravail  tous.


Plot twist : les formulaires sur smartphones ne sont plus autoriss.

Il avait t dit hier que le formulaire distribu pouvait tre remplit sur son smartphone et prsent tel quel. Rtropdalage aujourd'hui : https://www.bfmtv.com/tech/confineme...s-1877104.html

Reste le formulaire  imprimer et remplir, ou la dclaration crite sur papier libre.

----------


## Cincinnatus

> Plot twist : les formulaires sur smartphones ne sont plus autoriss.


Effectivement, c'est pire que du vaudeville, les rebondissements n'arrtent pas. Et la start-up nation alors ? Pour une fois qu'une solution simple existait.

----------


## Cincinnatus

> On dit souvent pour que des choses complexe la France est la championne du monde en terme de surqualit ... inutile.
> 
> Pour des choses simples en France , c'est le dsordre, dsorganisation, le grand n'importe quoi, cela court azimut ... entre autre la production du masque de protection 
> 
> Le bon sens, le rationnel, les choses simples, se sont perdues en France :/


a rappelle la vaccination Bachelot. Vu son efficacit ils auraient presque pu la remettre aux commandes  ::aie::

----------


## halaster08

> Effectivement, c'est pire que du vaudeville, les rebondissements n'arrtent pas. Et la start-up nation alors ? Pour une fois qu'une solution simple existait.


Je crois que justement l'ide c'est que a ne soit pas simple mais chiant pour pousser les gens a ne pas sortir de chez eux

----------


## Darkzinus

> Je crois que justement l'ide c'est que a ne soit pas simple mais chiant pour pousser les gens a ne pas sortir de chez eux


Oui mais c'est absurde d'avoir un papier par jour o j'emmne mon gosse chez la nounou par exemple (bon j'ai solutionn le problme avec un crayon de papier, un changement de date  coup de gomme)  Pour les courses je comprends c'est davantage ponctuel.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Pour les courses je comprends c'est davantage ponctuel.


L aussi, le crayon  papier et la gomme fonctionne. conomisons le papier.

----------


## fredoche

Ces formulaires c'est l'ubuesque d'une socit bureaucratique et technocratique, une socit d'narques o tout et doivent rendre des comptes. Tu dois montrer un formulaire que personne ne prendra mais qui vient se substituer  ta parole de citoyen pourtant porteur du dit formulaire. 

Au fil des jours je souhaite trs fort que chacun d'entre nous sache tre clairvoyant, responsable dans son comportement, soucieux de son prochain et solidaire du plus grand nombre. Nous pouvons refaire une belle socit  travers cette preuve




> Agns Buzyn a donn une interview au monde ou  moiti elle balance sur les mensonges du gouvernement,  moiti elle se ddoine. C'est trange, bine souvent de mauvaise fois, mais explosif...
> 
> https://www.lemonde.fr/politique/art...95_823448.html
> 
> J'ai chop le texte entier sur Reddit:
> 
> https://www.reddit.com/r/france/comm...une_mascarade/


Ce n'est pas une mascarade c'est un scandale sans prcdent
J'ai relu ce que tu as post : pour beaucoup a relve de la cour de justice de la rpublique, et cela concerne aussi le prsident. Tous ont dlibrment choisi de faire des morts si ce qu'elle ose dire est vrai. 
Elle  double titre puisqu'elle est mdecin, et que par serment (https://www.conseil-national.medecin...nt-dhippocrate) elle se devait d'intervenir et que en tant que ministre de la sant qui sinon elle pouvait user de sa position pour prvenir, anticiper, et prparer ce qui est une catastrophe.
Mais ce texte est dingue et n'a ni queue ni tte. Cette gonzesse est dingue, ils sont tous dingues, dconnects des ralits.

Macron, Philippe et Castaner sont des nes bts, qui invitent et incitent les franais aux urnes le dimanche avec tous les risques que l'on sait, annoncent la guerre et promettent le bton pour le mardi midi. 
Mais envoient encore le plus grand nombre dans les usines et les ateliers
Ces gens se gavent de mots, de leur novlangue, mais ils mritent des chtiments  hauteur de ce qui va s'avrer tre des crimes.


Dans un autre contexte mon fils cadet est fivreux, tousse et a un mal de gorge. Il devait rentrer aujourd'hui chez moi avec ma benjamine. C'est non, je fais partie des personnes  risques levs, puisque cardiaque. donc c'est au minimum 48h aprs la disparition de ses symptmes et si ni sa mre ni sa sur n'en dveloppent  leur tour. En principe ce devrait tre fin des symptmes plus 48h plus 14j pour sa sur  ::(: 
Ma copine est entame son 4e jour de fivres, maux de ttes et mal de ctes,  500 km de moi.

Demain ce sera vlo pour moi, le temps s'annonce magnifique, et le printemps est trs en avance. Je dois faire du sport pour mon cur, ce sera pas un flic qui m'en privera, et je veillerai  ce que mon formulaire soit bien imprgn de mes scrtions corporelles s'il souhaite le consulter. Encore faudra-t-il qu'il se trouve sur mon chemin, au milieu de la belle nature du val de Sane. En ce moment parmi tous les oiseaux on peut y observer le courlis cendr, le bruant proyer, des cigognes, des grandes aigrettes, des hrons... 

Profitez-bien de ce tltravail, vous qui avez la chance de ne pas devoir aller ctoyer les collgues au bureau ou  l'usine, et risquer la contamination. C'est une chance inoue de promouvoir ce mode de travail  l'avenir. Je l'ai fait pendant 16 ans, sans boss sur le dos.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Je dois faire du sport pour mon cur, ce sera pas un flic qui m'en privera


T'as le droit :
A-t-on le droit de faire du vlo durant le confinement ?



> Contact par nos confrres de CheckNews, le ministre de lIntrieur Christophe Castaner a confirm quil tait galement possible, pendant la priode de confinement, de faire du vlo, mais uniquement si cela tait "ncessaire pour le bon quilibre personnel", rappelant que l'ide tait de "rduire ses sorties au maximum".
> 
> Plusieurs consignes sont cependant  respecter : il faut obligatoirement faire du vlo seul, et laisser entre un et deux mtres de distance avec les personnes que l'on croise. Comme pour toutes les sorties, une attestation de dplacement drogatoire est indispensable. Pour le vlo, il faut cocher la case "dplacements brefs,  proximit du domicile, lis  lactivit physique individuelle des personnes,  lexclusion de toute pratique sportive collective, et aux besoins des animaux de compagnie".


Peut-tre qu'un policier ne peut pas t'empcher de faire quelque chose dehors, mais il peut te mettre une amende.

----------


## ABCIWEB

> Ces formulaires c'est l'ubuesque d'une socit bureaucratique et technocratique, une socit d'narques o tout et doivent rendre des comptes. Tu dois montrer un formulaire que personne ne prendra mais qui vient se substituer  ta parole de citoyen pourtant porteur du dit formulaire.


Oui c'est symbolique et pnible mais je ne suis pas contre. Il s'agit de bien faire comprendre que les sorties impliquent un risque pour la personne elle-mme et pour les autres, c'est une drogation. Tout le monde n'a pas un sens civique suffisamment dvelopp surtout aprs des dcennies de propagande individualiste qui a rendu un bon nombre d'entre-nous totalement cons, focaliss sur nos intrts  court terme. Et quand on se porte bien,  trs court terme les ennuis de sant ne concernent que les autres. 




> Tous ont dlibrment choisi de faire des morts si ce qu'elle ose dire est vrai. 
> Elle  double titre puisqu'elle est mdecin, et que par serment (https://www.conseil-national.medecin...nt-dhippocrate) elle se devait d'intervenir et que en tant que ministre de la sant qui sinon elle pouvait user de sa position pour prvenir, anticiper, et prparer ce qui est une catastrophe.
> Mais ce texte est dingue et n'a ni queue ni tte. Cette gonzesse est dingue, ils sont tous dingues, dconnects des ralits.
> 
> Macron, Philippe et Castaner sont des nes bts, qui invitent et incitent les franais aux urnes le dimanche avec tous les risques que l'on sait, annoncent la guerre et promettent le bton pour le mardi midi. 
> Mais envoient encore le plus grand nombre dans les usines et les ateliers
> Ces gens se gavent de mots, de leur novlangue, mais ils mritent des chtiments  hauteur de ce qui va s'avrer tre des crimes.


Selon certains commentateurs, c'est justement parce qu'elle est mdecin qu'Agns Buzyn a voulu se ddouaner ds maintenant. Elle avait donn l'alerte fin janvier et le gouvernement n'en a pas tenu compte. Les urgences sont dj au bord de la saturation, il va y avoir des morts qui auraient pu tre vits et elle ne veut pas tre mle  cette absence d'anticipation. Edouard Philippe a hurl avec les loups et se retranche derrire le fait que d'autres mdecins n'avaient pas le mme avis. C'est quand mme bizarre que ce gouvernement prenne toujours les mauvaises dcisions, je veux dire toujours celles qui sont les plus dfavorables pour le peuple.

Et oui le manque de protection pour ceux qui travaillent  l'extrieur est un scandale. J'entendais  la radio que certains salaris et mme certains CRS voulaient faire jouer leur droit de rtractation et ils ont bien raison. L encore c'est difficile  comprendre: autant les lits mdicaliss avec respirateurs demandent des moyens consquents, autant il semble plus facile de fabriquer des masques et d'imposer des mesures sanitaires dans les entreprises qui restent ouvertes.

Aujourd'hui le mot d'ordre est l'union nationale, le rassemblement. C'est pratique pour cacher les responsabilits du pouvoir avec les mdias qui se focalisent maintenant uniquement sur le manque de civisme de certains franais... et d'Agns Buzyn qui sous la pression a d faire une seconde dclaration pour dire que le gouvernement avait tout fait pour le mieux. Transparence, transparence...

Pour le reste bon courage pour toi et ta famille. Le confinement n'est dj pas facile, mais pour ceux qui sont touchs par le virus il y a en plus l'angoisse de ne pas voluer vers une forme grave et l'on peut comprendre que tu sois nerv. Dj en temps normal Macron et sont gouvernement sont urticants, alors l quand on constate en plus une absence totale d'anticipation...

----------


## Jon Shannow

> ... a rendu un bon nombre d'entre-nous totalement cons


Oui, il y a les *con*fins et les *con*-finis,  noter que l'on peut parfaitement tre les 2  la fois !  :;): 

Plus srieusement, je pense que l'on se dirige, une fois le risque sanitaire cart, vers un scandale du mme type que celui du sang contamin dans les annes 80.
Il y a eu des condamnations, certes, mais au final, un mec comme Fabius a pu continuer sa carrire politique tranquillou.  ::calim2::

----------


## fredoche

Mais je ne suis pas nerv, mme si ce que j'cris pourrait le laisser entendre (lire plutt ?).  :;): 
Je l'cris avec beaucoup de froideur et de calme.

J'ai oubli de le prciser, pour mon fils comme pour ma copine, rien ne dit que ce soit une infection au COVID-19. J'tais hier chez mon mdecin, il me prcisait qu'il y a beaucoup de formes asymptomatiques, notamment chez les jeunes, et pour mon fiston a peut tre tout autre chose, mais malgr tout dsormais le principe de prcaution s'applique strictement, surtout pour mon gard. Visiblement plus on avance en ge, plus le virus s'exprime fort. Tant mieux pour nos jeunes mme si ce n'est pas une garantie absolue.

Pour ma copine, c'est plus chaud, les symptmes sont svres. Je redoute que a s'aggrave.

Je prends a avec beaucoup de philosophie perso, mais j'ai l'habitude de vivre assez isol quelque part, et de vivre des moments difficiles aussi.

----------


## Jon Shannow

@fredoche, je suis de tout cur avec toi. Courage !

----------


## Darkzinus

> Pour ma copine, c'est plus chaud, les symptmes sont svres. Je redoute que a s'aggrave.


Courage  toi, en esprant que cela s'amliore

----------


## el_slapper

> (.../...), un mec comme Fabius a pu continuer sa carrire politique tranquillou.


Et il semblerait qu'il fasse partie de ceux qui ont fait pression pour que le premier tour aie lieu  n'importe quel prix. Vu sa position au conseil constitutionnel, il tait difficile  viter. Un tueur de masse...en srie. La plupart des autres suspects(Larcher, Baroin et Jacob en tte) sont rpublicains, mais les autres(spcialement les marcheurs) n'ont rien fait pour arrter le massacre.

EDIT : et bon courage @fredoche.

----------


## Jipt

> Encore faudra-t-il qu'il se trouve sur mon chemin, au milieu de la belle nature du val de Sane. En ce moment parmi tous les oiseaux on peut y observer le courlis cendr, le bruant proyer, des cigognes, des grandes aigrettes, des hrons...


Arrte, tu me (nous ?) fais rver.
Prends ton appareil photo et shoote, shoote, shoote et en rentrant ouvre un fil "_Ma vie de confin_" dans la Taverne et poste-les.

Par chez moi il n'y a que des flamants roses et des golands, mais  10 bornes, alors je n'ai pas le droit d'y aller,  ::calim2:: 

Courage,

----------


## RSS13

Courage  tous,

Pour connatre certaines personnes du ct militaire et hospitalier. Je ne peut que raisonnablement dire que ce gouvernement  voulu cette situation.
Le fait est qu'ils savaient ce qui allait arriver. Macron et sa clique sont certes des crtins finis, mais ils sont entours de scientifiques, de vrais expert, ils savaient trs bien avant nous et mieux que nous ce qui se passait hors de France.
De mon point de vue, un enfant de 6 ans aurait pu comprendre qu'il fallait fermer les frontires. Aujourd'hui on ferme nos maisons.

Autre point que je tiens  signaler, aujourd'hui encore ils souhaites que l'pidmie continue de se propager. Je m'explique : j'ai dans mon entourage un mdecin, qui a des symptmes. Celui-ci  souhaiter faire un test de dpistage tant donn qu'il s'agit du personnel soignant qu'il est en contact avec des patients en tat de faiblesse cela semble tomber sous le sens. H bien sachez que le test lui a t refus et qu'il est rquisitionner pour tre en contact avec un maximum de patients.
Voil la ralit.

Notre droit du travail va se dtriorer bien comme il faut c'est  prvoir. Honntement j'espre me tromper... 

2 points positifs parce qu'il faut garder le moral : on pollue moins a priori, et peut tre que a va changer les mentalits sur le tltravail...

Portez vous bien, prenez soins de vous et de vos familles

Peace

----------


## pmithrandir

> Effectivement, c'est pire que du vaudeville, les rebondissements n'arrtent pas. Et la start-up nation alors ? Pour une fois qu'une solution simple existait.


Peut etre aussi qu'un smartphone n'est pas gnial a manipuler pour un policier... il ne peut pas mettre de gants, et en enchaine 200 a la suite... moi pour des raisons sanitaires, je ne le laisse pas toucher le mien en tout cas.


Ce qui m'tonne dans cette gestion de crise, c'est  la fois qu'on bloque toute une partie de l'conomie, mais qu'on dit par ailleurs que les patrons vont avoir le pouvoir de dcider si ils continuent leur activit ou pas.

Exemple, des usines qui tournent, des livraisons qui s'effectuent.

En quoi est ce important de livrer des tee shirt, livrer des voitures ou des avions...
Qu'amazon soit actif est la pire des stupidits, que ce soit en terme economique ou en terme sanitaire.

Bref, le message est bizarre... pas etonnat que certain s'en foutent.

----------


## fredoche

Merci les gars, mais moi je suis cool, je n'ai rien pour l'instant. J'ai t faire mes 2 heures de vlo, et c'tait grandiose.
Mon gamin va bien, pas de fivre aujourd'hui, mais il tousse toujours

Ma copine c'est chaud par contre. Elle ne rcupre pas et a mal au poumons en permanence. Dans la mesure o elle continue  s'affaiblir, on peut souponner un dficit doxygnation, ce qui colle avec un syndrome respiratoire. Elle dort l, mais si a va pas mieux au rveil, je vais la forcer  consulter, qu'elle soit identifie et suivie.

J'ai fait des photos Jipt, mais c'est  distance, avec mon tlphone tu vois quasi rien. Je vais les observer aux jumelles. Je sais pas si j'oserais crer un post pour a, quand tant de gens sont cloitrs en pleine ville.
Tu sais moi je me suis pay une semaine en Camargue  Arles au printemps il y a quelques annes pour justement aller voir ces flamants roses et faire du vlo dans les marais. Mmorable

----------


## ABCIWEB

> Courage  tous,
> 
> Pour connatre certaines personnes du ct militaire et hospitalier. Je ne peut que raisonnablement dire que ce gouvernement  voulu cette situation.
> Le fait est qu'ils savaient ce qui allait arriver. Macron et sa clique sont certes des crtins finis, mais ils sont entours de scientifiques, de vrais expert, ils savaient trs bien avant nous et mieux que nous ce qui se passait hors de France.
> De mon point de vue, un enfant de 6 ans aurait pu comprendre qu'il fallait fermer les frontires. Aujourd'hui on ferme nos maisons.


On aurait de toutes faons eu droit  un confinement, mais avec un peu d'anticipation il y aurait eu plus de masques disponibles, alors que selon Thierry AMOUROUX (conseil national des infirmiers) que je viens d'entendre sur France info, le gouvernement n'a dclench de nouvelles commandes que fin fvrier. 

Idem pour les tests,  moins de ncessiter une hospitalisation, ceux qui sont malades ne savent pas s'ils ont une grippe ou autre chose, ou s'il vont dvelopper une forme grave du coronavirus, ce qui n'a pas les mmes consquences ni sur leur moral ni sur leur entourage ni sur la prvention, et comment faire s'ils doivent assister une personne ge ? Avec un masque les salaris et les personnes aidantes auraient t plus scuriss. Sans masque ni test c'est la loterie. Je viens d'entendre un chercheur s'tonner qu'on ne sollicite pas les labos de recherche pour produire des ractifs. A la guerre comme  la guerre, il faut utiliser toutes les ressources. Mais non, on prfre une restriction soit-disant maitrise.

Mon mdecin aussi faisait la gueule quand je lui ai parl du coronavirus lors d'une visite de routine il y a trois semaines,  tel point que je ne suis pas sorti non plus le weekend prcdent l'intervention de Macron. Il n'a rien dit de vraiment explicite, mais  sa tonalit et  voir sa tronche, j'ai bien compris qu'on ne savait pas o l'on allait et que a pouvait virer  la catastrophe. Mais bon les mdecins conseillers du gouvernement sont sans doute les mmes que ceux qui disent que le glyphosate est sans danger pour personne, ni pour les abeilles, ni pour l'environnement. On trouve toujours des experts trs laxistes dans tous les domaines pour servir d'excuse aux lobbies et se ddouaner de toute responsabilit.

Au passage la directrice de Sant Publique France vient de dire qu'il faudra trs probablement prolonger le confinement d'au moins quinze jour supplmentaires, c'est donc quasiment officiel.

----------


## Jipt

> J'ai fait des photos Jipt, mais c'est  distance, avec mon tlphone tu vois quasi rien. Je vais les observer aux jumelles.


Et tu nous raconteras, alors,  ::mouarf:: 



> Tu sais moi je me suis pay une semaine en Camargue  Arles au printemps il y a quelques annes pour justement aller voir ces flamants roses et faire du vlo dans les marais. Mmorable


Bien jou  ::ccool:: 

Sinon, pour parler d'autre chose, entendu sur France-Info un "haut-plac" dans la filire pte--papier qui expliquait bien que si cette filire tombe, c'est tout, derrire, qui tombe, par effet domino : plus de pte--papier = plus de mouchoirs jetables, plus de masques, plus d'essuie-tout, plus de pq, plus de cartons pour emballer et distribuer la bouffe, les mdocs, je vous laisse imaginer la suite.

Et comme il le disait, "si 20 % du personnel de certaines entreprises reste  la maison, c'est 20 % de prod en moins, ok ; si 20 % du personnel d'une usine de pte--papier reste  la maison, c'est toute l'usine qui est  l'arrt avec une prod   0".
On est mal, on est trs mal, parce qu'il concluait en expliquant que le personnel se fait renvoyer par les keufs  la maison au lieu de pouvoir aller bosser

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Ce qui m'tonne dans cette gestion de crise, c'est  la fois qu'on bloque toute une partie de l'conomie, mais qu'on dit par ailleurs que les patrons vont avoir le pouvoir de dcider si ils continuent leur activit ou pas.


Alors, bon, ce n'est pas tout  fait vrai.

Voici un mail reu de ma direction qui suit a de prt pour ne pas se mettre hors la loi.




> Bonjour,
> 
> Nous avons eu cet aprs-midi une visio-confrence avec plusieurs personnes de l'Etat ou des organisations publiques.
> Cette confrence devait nous clairer et prciser des points sur la gestion de cette crise.
> Notamment, la prise en charge de l'activit partielle.
> 
> Nous avons t trs surpris par le discours qui dit clairement : "Vous devez travailler".
> La prfte a beaucoup insist sur le fait que l'activit conomique doit continuer.
> Elle a mme dit clairement : le Gouvernement ne demande pas l'arrt des chantiers !
> ...


Donc, non seulement les entreprises ne choisissent pas l'arrt ou la continuit de leur activit, et en plus les rgles de mise en chmage partiel n'ont pas t modifies. Donc, l'conomie prime sur la sant. Ce n'est pas tellement tonnant de ce gouvernement.

Pour se dtendre ...

----------


## Jon Shannow

Confirmation que l'conomie est plus importante que la sant !

----------


## fredoche

> Sinon, pour parler d'autre chose, entendu sur France-Info un "haut-plac" dans la filire pte--papier qui expliquait bien que si cette filire tombe, c'est tout, derrire, qui tombe, en effet domino : plus de pte--papier = plus de mouchoirs jetables, plus de masques, plus d'essuie-tout, plus de pq, plus de cartons pour emballer et distribuer la bouffe, les mdocs, je vous laisse imaginer la suite.
> 
> Et comme il le disait, "si 20 % du personnel de certaines entreprises reste  la maison, c'est 20 % de prod en moins, ok ; si 20 % du personnel d'une usine de pte--papier reste  la maison, c'est toute l'usine qui est  l'arrt avec une prod   0".
> On est mal, on est trs mal, parce qu'il concluait en expliquant que le personnel se fait renvoyer par les keufs  la maison au lieu de pouvoir aller bosser




Ils ne peuvent pas tout contrler, tout organiser, penser  tout, du haut de leur tour d'ivoire.
En temps normal le pays fonctionne avec l'apport et la responsabilit de chacun. Depuis Mardi midi, on a dcid que le citoyen tait forcment abruti.

Donnons aux gens les moyens de se protger, ils le feront. Expliquons leur comment se comporter, ils le feront. Il faut arrter de raisonner et de tout organiser pour les 1 ou 3% d'abrutis qui peuplent ce pays. La solution ne peut tre que collective et solidaire.
Ce sont eux les abrutis, l'intelligence est collective, rarement sinon jamais individuelle, et encore moins fruit d'un narque ou d'autres lites du mme acabit.

Comme tu le dis si souvent Jipt, ils ont besoin de nous, nous n'avons pas besoin d'eux. Enfin je crois que tu dis surtout la 2e partie.

Il faut que tout le monde prenne conscience de a. Ils n'ont jamais organis quoi que ce soit, et ils doivent comprendre qu'en ce moment ils nous prouvent  quel point ils en sont incapables. Et c'est pas en mettant 100 000 flics dans les rues qu'on rgle les problmes, au contraire.

Dans d'autres pays la responsabilit et la parole de chacun est bien mieux prise en considration, tout simplement.

Enfin bon c'est mon point de vue

----------


## MABROUKI

> Merci les gars, mais moi je suis cool, je n'ai rien pour l'instant. J'ai t faire mes 2 heures de vlo, et c'tait grandiose.
> Mon gamin va bien, pas de fivre aujourd'hui, mais il tousse toujours
> 
> Ma copine c'est chaud par contre. Elle ne rcupre pas et a mal au poumons en permanence. Dans la mesure o elle continue  s'affaiblir, on peut souponner un dficit doxygnation, ce qui colle avec un syndrome respiratoire. Elle dort l, mais si a va pas mieux au rveil, je vais la forcer  consulter, qu'elle soit identifie et suivie.


Ta copine  devrait  faire un test d'urgence. Le virus  lit domicile dans les cellules des voies nasopharynges et poumons (lieu de prdilection)  qu'il dtruit rapidement ,le poumon rose devient un "papier" blanc.
Le vlo au printemps  c'est bon surtout si c'est ensoleille et bientt le soleil fort du printemps (anne de scheress oblige )  va aider les services sanitaires en attnuant,voire  liminant tous les virus.
La vie ne peut tre vcue si on n'a pas de courage dit-on chez moi.
Porte-toi bien et longue vie ,moi aussi je porte 2 stents.

----------


## pmithrandir

Ce qui mtonne, c'est bien qu'a vouloir faire tourner conomie un peu, on va allonger la dure de confinement. A un moment, la maladie s'en fout, elle frappe.
Et si tu as des contamins dans ton usine, c'est pas 20% qu'il manque, c'est tout le monde.

Au lieu de lister les usines indispensables, de leur attribuer les moyens de se protger, on garde tout ouvert, on rparti nos forces(gel, masques, etc...) et on puise les stock.

Pour donner l'exemple de l'usine de pte a papier, je suis sur que la catastrophe annonce par ce patron mettrai des mois a arriver, le temps que toute la filire coule ses stock dj existants. Donc si il fermait son usine 45 jours, on en mourrait pas.

La je me prpare a rester coinc de longs mois... a va tre long...
On va essayer de maintenir nos stock de nourriture pour avoir toujours 2-3 semaines d'avance et de l'essence dans la voiture, et on va patienter...

Je ne sais pas ce qui est le mieux conomiquement... une crise sanitaire qui dure 6-8 mois avec un tiers de lconomie qui survit comme elle peut, ou le strict minimum pendant 2 mois.

----------


## benjani13

> Ils ne peuvent pas tout contrler, tout organiser, penser  tout, du haut de leur tour d'ivoire.
> En temps normal le pays fonctionne avec l'apport et la responsabilit de chacun. Depuis Mardi midi, on a dcid que le citoyen tait forcment abruti.
> 
> Donnons aux gens les moyens de se protger, ils le feront. Expliquons leur comment se comporter, ils le feront. Il faut arrter de raisonner et de tout organiser pour les 1 ou 3% d'abrutis qui peuplent ce pays. La solution ne peut tre que collective et solidaire.


C'est juste. Je viens de lire un thread twitter qui va dans ton sens: https://twitter.com/Uneheuredepeine/...34642329092096

----------


## fredoche

Pour Jipt et qui le souhaite :
https://www.developpez.net/forums/d2...s/vie-confine/

En esprant que a vous promne un peu. C'est les paysages que j'habite

----------


## fredoche

Merci mabrouki



> Ta copine  devrait  faire un test d'urgence. Le virus  lit domicile dans les cellules des voies nasopharynges et poumons (lieu de prdilection)  qu'il dtruit rapidement ,le poumon rose devient un "papier" blanc.


Oui visiblement un diagnostic radio est possible et certains se prsentent sans symptmes mais avec des taches blanches aux poumons et un taux d'oxygnation ras les pquerettes.
Elle est en contact avec son mdecin qui l'a envoye prendre un autre mdicament.
Moi je lui ai dit qu' la moindre amplification des symptmes, elle court-circuite ce mdecin et appelle les urgences ou un autre mdecin parce que bon  ::(:

----------


## benjani13

Coronavirus : La BCE sort lartillerie lourde avec un plan durgence de 750 milliards deuros

----------


## tanaka59

> Et tu nous raconteras, alors, 
> 
> Bien jou 
> 
> Sinon, pour parler d'autre chose, entendu sur France-Info un "haut-plac" dans la filire pte--papier qui expliquait bien que si cette filire tombe, c'est tout, derrire, qui tombe, par effet domino : plus de pte--papier = plus de mouchoirs jetables, plus de masques, plus d'essuie-tout, plus de pq, plus de cartons pour emballer et distribuer la bouffe, les mdocs, je vous laisse imaginer la suite.
> 
> Et comme il le disait, "si 20 % du personnel de certaines entreprises reste  la maison, c'est 20 % de prod en moins, ok ; si 20 % du personnel d'une usine de pte--papier reste  la maison, c'est toute l'usine qui est  l'arrt avec une prod   0".
> On est mal, on est trs mal, parce qu'il concluait en expliquant que le personnel se fait renvoyer par les keufs  la maison au lieu de pouvoir aller bosser


L'un de mes proches, travaille dans une entreprise de ou ils fabriquent des bacs en carton pour les dchets des hpitaux. L'activit a explos depuis 15 jours. Si l'entreprise s'arrte ... je vous laisse imaginer la catastrophe sanitaire en terme de gestion des dchets plus que hautement infectieux !

----------


## fredoche

Comment envoyer les gens  au casse-pipe : https://www.boursorama.com/actualite...69a966750d9658

Quand on va sur un chantier, et je l'ai fait plusieurs annes de ma jeunesse, on monte dans une camionnette le matin pour aller au chantier,  2-3 minimum, on charge du matos, on porte  2, l'un tient et l'autre fixe, on se passe les outils, on coopre, etc.

On a pas de masque mais il ne faut surtout pas arrter de construire des immeubles.

Pouvoir tltravailler va s'avrer tre un vrai privilge

----------


## Fuigi

Grce  ce super confinement qui n'est pas clair du tout et qui autorise les employeurs a continuer des activits sur site (comme la construction), le virus va continuer de se propager. Et aprs on nous diras que c'est parce que les gens sont irresponsable et n'ont pas respect les rgles (mme s'il y en a). Tellement d'irresponsabilit  tous les niveaux, c'est affligeant.

----------


## tanaka59

Bonsoir, 




> Grce  ce super confinement qui n'est pas clair du tout et qui autorise les employeurs a continuer des activits sur site (comme la construction), le virus va continuer de se propager. Et aprs on nous diras que c'est parce que les gens sont irresponsable et n'ont pas respect les rgles (mme s'il y en a). Tellement d'irresponsabilit  tous les niveaux, c'est affligeant.


Vouloir tout mettre  larrt n'est pas possible ...

Un PL qui tombe en panne , sans dpanneur c'est des mdocs ou de l'alimentation qui n'arrivera pas . 
Un toubib qui crve sans garagiste et c'est des patients en danger de mort .
Des frigos en rades sans rparateurs et c'est des gens dans l'impossibilit de stock nourriture et mdocs et de ce nourrir ou se soigner.
Une canalisation qui pte sans plombier et c'est possiblement des problmes d'hygines.
Un infra informatique sans rparateur ou solution de communication et c'est des informations vitales qui ne passent plus.
Des poubelles qui ne sont plus ramasses et c'est des nids  microbes qui s'entassent.
Des stations services  larrt et c'est des professionnels comme des infirmiers qui ne peuvent prodiguer des soins faute de carburant.

Bloquer les PL faute de chauffeur ou de dpanneurs > lhpital du coin n'aura plus de masque et vous plus de pattes dans votre assiette ...

On est dans une conomie tellement interdpendante, que le moindre truc qui s'arrte et c'est la paralysie assure :/

----------


## ABCIWEB

> Grce  ce super confinement qui n'est pas clair du tout et qui autorise les employeurs a continuer des activits sur site (comme la construction), le virus va continuer de se propager. Et aprs on nous diras que c'est parce que les gens sont irresponsable et n'ont pas respect les rgles (mme s'il y en a). Tellement d'irresponsabilit  tous les niveaux, c'est affligeant.


C'est mme pire que a, ils les oblige, cf le dernier lien de *fredoche*. A Clermont-FD on a entendu exactement le mme tmoignage, des patrons du BTP qui avaient ferm, mais le gouvernement insiste pour une reprise du travail, mme si les salaris ne disposent d'aucun moyen de protection, ils n'ont qu' se dbrouiller comme ils peuvent.

Le summum est le personnel mdical. *RSS13* parlait d'un mdecin qu'il connait, mais ils sont une multitude  n'avoir pas de masque faute de pnurie: mdecins gnralistes, sage femme, infirmires librales etc, et ils sont de plus en plus nombreux  avoir contract le virus mais le gouvernement ne veut pas communiquer sur ce sujet. En rsumer, il faut viter d'aller voir un mdecin hors urgences car on risque d'tre infect par le mdecin lui-mme, et en mme temps ils ne seront bientt plus assez nombreux du fait que les plus malades ne pourront plus exercer. Mais bon tout va bien puisque Macron se dit garant de la sant des franais.

----------


## Fuigi

> Bonsoir, 
> 
> 
> 
> Vouloir tout mettre  larrt n'est pas possible ...
> 
> Un PL qui tombe en panne , sans dpanneur c'est des mdocs ou de l'alimentation qui n'arrivera pas . 
> Un toubib qui crve sans garagiste et c'est des patients en danger de mort .
> Des frigos en rades sans rparateurs et c'est des gens dans l'impossibilit de stock nourriture et mdocs et de ce nourrir ou se soigner.
> ...


Je ne parle pas de tout arrter et je suis d'accord que certains domaine doivent tre disponible en cas de problme ; sinon c'est un effet boule de neige. Mais je pense qu'il est possible d'arrter ce qui n'a que peu d'utilit dans la situation. Est-ce que les chantiers sont prioritaire au vu de la situation ? Je ne sais pas, mais j'en doute. J'ai un ami qui doit aller travailler.. Pour relais colis et pour vendre des LED. Dans mon entreprise, certains sont oblig d'assur une prsence pour rassurer la direction, alors que leur prsence n'apporte rien par rapport au tltravail. Pour moi ces deux cas ne devrait pas exister.

Fait intressant aussi que j'ai appris aujourd'hui de ma copine ; une amie (qui est infirmire)  sa mre (infirmire galement) commenait  dvelopper des symptmes du COVID19 depuis quelques jours (infection d a ses parents probablement vu qu'ils l'ont) ; elle n'a arrt d'tre en contact avec les patients qu'aujourd'hui...

----------


## tanaka59

> C'est mme pire que a, ils les oblige, cf le dernier lien de *fredoche*. A Clermont-FD ont a entendu exactement le mme tmoignage, des patrons du BTP qui avaient ferm, mais le gouvernement insiste pour une reprise du travail, mme si les salaris ne disposent d'aucun moyen de protection, ils n'ont qu' se dbrouiller comme ils peuvent.
> 
> Le summum est le personnel mdical. *RSS13* parlait d'un mdecin qu'il connait, mais ils sont une multitude  n'avoir pas de masque faute de pnurie: mdecins gnralistes, sage femme, infirmires librales etc, et ils sont de plus en plus nombreux  avoir contract le virus mais le gouvernement ne veut pas communiquer sur ce sujet. En rsumer, il faut viter d'aller voir un mdecin hors urgences car on risque d'tre infect par le mdecin lui-mme, et en mme temps ils ne seront bientt plus assez nombreux du fait que les plus malades ne pourront plus exercer. Mais bon tout va bien puisque Macron se dit garant de la sant des franais.





> Je ne parle pas de tout arrter et je suis d'accord que certains domaine doivent tre disponible en cas de problme ; sinon c'est un effet boule de neige. Mais je pense qu'il est possible d'arrter ce qui n'a que peu d'utilit dans la situation. Est-ce que les chantiers sont prioritaire au vu de la situation ? Je ne sais pas, mais j'en doute. J'ai un ami qui doit aller travailler.. Pour relais colis et pour vendre des LED. Dans mon entreprise, certains sont oblig d'assur une prsence pour rassurer la direction, alors que leur prsence n'apporte rien par rapport au tltravail. Pour moi ces deux cas ne devrait pas exister.
> 
> Fait intressant aussi que j'ai appris aujourd'hui de ma copine ; une amie (qui est infirmire)  sa mre (infirmire galement) commenait  dvelopper des symptmes du COVID19 depuis quelques jours (infection d a ses parents probablement vu qu'ils l'ont) ; elle n'a arrt d'tre en contact avec les patients qu'aujourd'hui...


Comme d'habitude en France , le dsordre, la dsorganisation , les situations dnues de sens, ubuesque, kafkaienne rgnent  ::arf::   ::marteau::   ::help::   ::mur::   ::cfou::   ::no::

----------


## pmithrandir

L conomie qui s arrte, l interdpendance je sais que c est important... mais acheter des imprimantes et des jeux de socits sur Amazon... Je ne vois pas l urgence vitale pour la nation...

Les poids lourds qui vont remplir les magasins de bouffe... pourquoi pas... Et encore pas tout. Les gteaux industriel, et plus gnralement tous les aliments soumis  la tva  20% ne sont pas utiles en soit... Ils sont juste pratique. 
On doit tre capable de dfinir ce qui est essentiel  la survie et ce qui ne l est pas.


C est ce discours qui est merdique...

----------


## el_slapper

> L conomie qui s arrte, l interdpendance je sais que c est important... mais acheter des imprimantes et des jeux de socits sur Amazon... Je ne vois pas l urgence vitale pour la nation...
> 
> Les poids lourds qui vont remplir les magasins de bouffe... pourquoi pas... Et encore pas tout. Les gteaux industriel, et plus gnralement tous les aliments soumis  la tva  20% ne sont pas utiles en soit... Ils sont juste pratique. 
> On doit tre capable de dfinir ce qui est essentiel  la survie et ce qui ne l est pas.


C'est ce que le gouvernement essaye de faire. Mais c'est fort difficile. L'indispensable de l'un est le dispensable de l'autre. Alors on peut ne pas tre d'accord avec les priorits du gouvernement(je ne le suis certainement pas), mais a ne me parait pas non plus un tri superfacile. D'autant plus qu'on laisse faire habituellement la main invisible du march, qui a quand mme pas mal d'avantages par rapport aux conomies purement planifies(pour rappel, la Pologne, c'est 40 ans d'conomie planifie...et 40 ans de pnurie de papiers toilettes - et pas de la faute des acheteurs). Donc on a pas les outils pour repasser en conomie planifie, et a poserait d'autres problmes.

Non, moi, ce que je reproche au gouvernement, c'est de ne pas faire ce que font les corens et disent les chinois : tester en masse. Ca, a devrait tre la priorit, plutt que d'essayer de rguler une conomie qui n'a pas les outils pour tre rgule. L'autre priorit, c'est tester des vaccins(les USA s'y collent si j'ai bien lu) et les mdocs(l'INSERM s'y colle), et elle est correctement traite.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Comme d'habitude en France , le dsordre, la dsorganisation , les situations dnues de sens, ubuesque, kafkaienne rgnent


Dans quel pays est-ce que cette crise a bien t gre ? (sans compter les pays asiatiques)
Est-ce que les USA et le Royaume-Uni ont fait mieux que nous ?
a dit quoi en Allemagne, Espagne, Italie ?

C'est une situation unique c'est normal que tout ne se passe pas bien. Si a trouve dans 2 mois tout le monde sera gurit, nos systmes immunitaire se seront mis  jour et tout ira bien,  part l'conomie...

----------


## benjani13

> Je ne parle pas de tout arrter et je suis d'accord que certains domaine doivent tre disponible en cas de problme ; sinon c'est un effet boule de neige. Mais je pense qu'il est possible d'arrter ce qui n'a que peu d'utilit dans la situation. Est-ce que les chantiers sont prioritaire au vu de la situation ? Je ne sais pas, mais j'en doute. J'ai un ami qui doit aller travailler.. Pour relais colis et pour vendre des LED. Dans mon entreprise, certains sont oblig d'assur une prsence pour rassurer la direction, alors que leur prsence n'apporte rien par rapport au tltravail. Pour moi ces deux cas ne devrait pas exister.


Une personne de ma famille qui bosse en mairie  l'organisation des lections a du boss (sur place) toute la semaine... Et n'est pas encore fixe si elle doit y retourner lundi... C'est vachement vital les lections municipales...

D'un ct on a un prsident qui nous dit tre en guerre, on s'attend donc  une conomie de guerre, donc une conomie planifie (sur une courte priode hein, c'est quoi cette peur gnrale du manque de PQ?) tourne vers l'effort de guerre, vers la productions d'"armement" mdical et de besoins de premires ncessits (manger, se laver, assistance aux personnes fragiles et/ou isoles). Mais d'un autre ct on a un ministre de l'conomie et une ministre du travail qui nous exhorte  continuer de faire tourner le march libre, quitte  utiliser un bton par ci, quitte  utiliser une carotte par l.

Sinon, mon coup de gueule du jour : la presse me sort par les yeux. 99% des articles en ligne que je vois ne sont que de la spculation sur ce qui va se passer ("va on vers un durcissement du confinement?", "le gouvernement envisage X", "le gouvernement pourrait Y"). C'est insupportable et a noie le peu d'information cruciale, ce qui a t dcid et qui donc doit nous tre communiqu, au milieu d'un bourbier de spculation douteuse. Pensez notamment au JDD qui dans la journe de jeudi dernier nous disait avoir les off du gouvernement et qui racontait que lors de son allocution Macron allait annoner l'tat d'urgence et mme lactivation de l'Article 16 de la constitution (plein pouvoirs) et autres mesures radicales, dont *aucune* n'a t annonc ni mise en place depuis.

Depuis quand le journalisme c'est spculer sur ce qui pourrait peut tre arriver? Il serait bon que la presse aussi se mette au diapason de la situation et stoppe ses tentatives de vente d'audience  tout prix  coup de contenu pute  clique et choisisse de nous informer. Nous avons besoins d'informations claires et prcisent, notamment dans la communication des mesures prises. Pourquoi s'tonner que les gens ne les suivent pas ensuite sinon?

----------


## Ryu2000

> Depuis quand le journalisme c'est spculer sur ce qui pourrait peut tre arriver?


Le journalisme mainstream aujourd'hui c'est 2 choses :
- Recopier l'AFP (alors que parfois l'AFP donne de mauvaises informations)
- Faire des titres "pute  clique" pour essayer de gnrer du trafic, donc afficher des pubs et gnrer un peu d'argent pour essayer de limiter les pertes
Les mdias ne parlent que du Covid-19 c'est pnible  force. Bon c'est vrai que a paralyse un peu le monde entier en ce moment, mais c'est quand mme lourd.

----------


## Fuigi

> et autres mesures radicules, dont *aucune* n'a t annonc ni mise en place depuis.
> 
> Depuis quand le journalisme c'est spculer sur ce qui pourrait peut tre arriver? Il serait bon que la presse aussi se mette au diapason de la situation et stoppe ses tentatives de vente d'audience  tout prix  coup de contenu pute  clique et choisisse de nous informer. Nous avons besoins d'informations claires et prcisent, notamment dans la communication des mesures prises. Pourquoi s'tonner que les gens ne les suivent pas ensuite sinon?


Radicule ? Contraction de ridicule et radical ? Ou alors tu veux parler de la premire racine des mesures ?  ::mouarf::  

Aprs les journalistes n'ont pas  spculer, mais s'ils ont des sources de scientifiques ou autres profession pouvant donner leur avis (sur ce qui devrait arriver dans le futur vu ce qu'il se passe en ce moment, ne serait-ce pas une bonne chose ? Afin de pouvoir se prparer a ce qui devrait arriver. Mais effectivement c'est pas Madame Michu journaliste  PouetJournalisme qui doit spculer (les noms sont fictif pour ne cibler aucun journaux prcis.) 

Aussi concernant le journalisme (je ne sais pas si a a volu depuis mais je n'ai pas l'impression) un truc me gave en ce moment, ce sont les articles rserv aux abonns et dont le contenu concerne des informations sur le COVID19 (volution dans un pays, stat ou autre). Ce serait pas mieux de mettre tout ce genre d'article disponible pour tous ? (oui je suis ronchon en ce moment.)

----------


## benjani13

> Radicule ? Contraction de ridicule et radical ? Ou alors tu veux parler de la premire racine des mesures ?


Bien vu  ::aie:: 




> Aprs les journalistes n'ont pas  spculer, mais s'ils ont des sources de scientifiques ou autres profession pouvant donner leur avis (sur ce qui devrait arriver dans le futur vu ce qu'il se passe en ce moment, ne serait-ce pas une bonne chose ? Afin de pouvoir se prparer a ce qui devrait arriver. Mais effectivement c'est pas Madame Michu journaliste  PouetJournalisme qui doit spculer (les noms sont fictif pour ne cibler aucun journaux prcis.)


Je ne parle pas d'annonces bases sur les donnes scientifique, qui elles, si elles n'extrapolent pas trop ces donnes, sont utiles. Je parle bien des articles concernant les dcisions du gouvernement, qui pour le coup sont des faits objectifs : la dcision est prise ou elle ne l'est pas, et il sera bon en temps voulu de nous en informer.




> Aussi concernant le journalisme (je ne sais pas si a a volu depuis mais je n'ai pas l'impression) un truc me gave en ce moment, ce sont les articles rserv aux abonns et dont le contenu concerne des informations sur le COVID19 (volution dans un pays, stat ou autre). Ce serait pas mieux de mettre tout ce genre d'article disponible pour tous ? (oui je suis ronchon en ce moment.)


+1

----------


## benjani13

Le projet de loi d'"tat d'urgence sanitaire" a t vot hier au Snat, et va aller dsormais  l'A.N. Et il va falloir la regarder de trs prs.

Le Snat autorise les employeurs  imposer une semaine de congs pays pendant le confinement



> Les congs imposs limits  une semaine
> 
> Aussi, "dans un souci de proportionnalit", le snateur a fait adopter un amendement limitant  six jours ouvrables "la dure des congs pays pouvant tre imposs par l'employeur sans observer les dlais de prvenance". Cet amendement doit encore tre vot  l'Assemble nationale qui dbat du projet de loi ce vendredi. Le texte ne fixe cependant pas  ce stade de limite  l'imposition de prise de jours de RTT et de jours du compte pargne-temps.
> 
> L'habilitation permet aussi au gouvernement de "modifier les conditions d'acquisition de congs pays". Le gouvernement n'a pas indiqu si cela visait les priodes de chmage partiel qui actuellement donnent droit  l'acquisition de congs pays.


Ce texte semble avoir deux principales tares : la remise en cause de nombreux acquis sociaux, et le manque de limitation qui n'en ferait pas un texte d'urgence et d'exception mais un simple coup de hache brutal dans le code du travail.

C'est confirm : la loi "urgence coronavirus" va revenir sur les droits aux congs, les 35 heures... et sans date limite

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Le projet de loi d'"tat d'urgence sanitaire" a t vot hier au Snat, et va aller dsormais  l'A.N. Et il va falloir la regarder de trs prs.
> 
> Le Snat autorise les employeurs  imposer une semaine de congs pays pendant le confinement
> 
> 
> Ce texte semble avoir deux principales tares : la remise en cause de nombreux acquis sociaux, et le manque de limitation qui n'en ferait pas un texte d'urgence et d'exception mais un simple coup de hache brutal dans le code du travail.
> 
> C'est confirm : la loi "urgence coronavirus" va revenir sur les droits aux congs, les 35 heures... et sans date limite


a sent l'arnaque ! Et les mouvements sociaux en fin de Covid-19 !

----------


## fredoche

Ils marchent sur des ufs, qu'ils soient prudents dans la moindre de leurs dcisions dsormais, car c'est plus juste les gilets jaunes, c'est tout le monde qui est touch par la moindre de leur dcision.

Personnellement ce n'est pas nouveau me concernant, mais je ne leur accorde aucune circonstance attnuante dj en pralable  cet pisode.

Sur le plan de la sant ma copine ne va pas mieux, au contraire. Aujourd'hui entirement douloureuse de la tte aux pieds et une fatigue qui persiste. Je suis trs inquiet videmment. Compltement impuissant, comme nous tous de toute faon.

Mon fiston conserve une toux qui l'a tenu veill toute la nuit, nos retrouvailles se reportent d'autant.

Je reviens avec un 2e post qui reprend 2 articles de Michel Onfray et exprime parfaitement ma propre rflexion  l'gard de ceux qui nous gouvernent

----------


## fredoche

> Haute trahison
> 
> Buzyn, sa vie, son uvre
> 
> En publiant un article (le 17.III.2020) sur elle, le journal Le Monde vole au secours d'Agns Buzyn, ex-ministre de la sant qui a quitt le bunker du commandement gnral alors que, selon ses propres aveux, la guerre tait certaine, qu'elle ferait quantit de morts et qu'elle se disait la seule  le savoir!
> 
> Or, les Franais ne sont pas dbiles: ils savent que ce qui s'crit dans un journal se discerne bien plutt entre les lignes que dans ce qui s'y trouve explicitement crit.
> 
> Quelques phrases retiennent donc mon attention dans ce publireportage qui sauve (un peu) la dame et accable (beaucoup) Macron et les siens, comme si elle n'en avait jamais t. D'abord cette entre en la matire: "Je me demande ce que je vais faire de ma vie."  Ensuite, le plat de rsistance: "Je nai plus de boulot." Enfin, le dessert, c'est une interrogation de la journaliste: "Si elle est encore  ce poste en 2022 et que Macron choue, confie-t-elle  des proches, que restera-t-il de sa rputation?" Pauvre petite fille riche...
> ...


source : https://michelonfray.com/interventio...haute-trahison

----------


## fredoche

> La rponse de la France face  la propagation galopante du coronavirus en Europe est-elle suffisante ? Et qu'apprenons-nous sur nous-mmes dans le contexte actuel ? Analyse par Michel Onfray, philosophe et crivain


Le contenu est difficile  copier format mais il est ici : https://francais.rt.com/opinions/727...-michel-onfray

----------


## benjani13

Autres lectures: Frdric Lordon, " Les connards qui nous gouvernent "
https://blog.mondediplo.net/les-conn...ous-gouvernent

Et du mme Lordon : Coronakrach
https://blog.mondediplo.net/coronakrach

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Le contenu est difficile  copier format mais il est ici : https://francais.rt.com/opinions/727...-michel-onfray


Merci, trs bon texte.  ::ccool:: 

Edit : Merci aussi  benjani13

----------


## MABROUKI

> Coronavirus : La BCE sort lartillerie lourde avec un plan durgence de 750 milliards deuros
> 
> Pice jointe 547290


Mr Macron  est  comme  Hitler avec ses banquiers quand ils se plaignent de manquer d'argent ,il leur rtorquait "c'est votre travail  de le trouver".
Sur injonction "macronienne"  & conformment  la  loi du "ruissellement" , la B.C.E va ouvrir la grand robinet pour rafrachir  les financiers capitalistes.

----------


## fredoche

> Autres lectures: Frdric Lordon, " Les connards qui nous gouvernent "
> https://blog.mondediplo.net/les-conn...ous-gouvernent
> 
> Et du mme Lordon : Coronakrach
> https://blog.mondediplo.net/coronakrach


2 textes magnifiques de clairvoyance

----------


## pmithrandir

> Mr Macron  est  comme  Hitler avec ses banquiers quand ils se plaignent de manquer d'argent ,il leur rtorquait "c'est votre travail  de le trouver".
> Sur injonction "macronienne"  & conformment  la  loi du "ruissellement" , la B.C.E va ouvrir la grand robinet pour rafrachir  les financiers capitalistes.


Je dirais tant mieux.

Si a nous permet de mettre l conomie momentanment  l arrt et d assurer les finances j applaudis bien fort.

Nous sommes dans la situation o notre inflation est presque  nulle et ou nous avons de la dette. C est depuis longtemps le moment de crer de la monnaie pour relancer l inflation ver 2 ou 3 % et diminuer l endettement au passage.

Ne pas l avoir fait avant releve juste de la volont de forcer le peuple  faire plus d effort, au lieu de capitaliser sur la bonne forme de notre pays... qui est le reflet de nos efforts quotidiens.

----------


## ABCIWEB

> Alors on peut ne pas tre d'accord avec les priorits du gouvernement(je ne le suis certainement pas), mais a ne me parait pas non plus un tri superfacile. D'autant plus qu'on laisse faire habituellement la main invisible du march, qui a quand mme pas mal d'avantages par rapport aux conomies purement planifies(pour rappel, la Pologne, c'est 40 ans d'conomie planifie...et 40 ans de pnurie de papiers toilettes - et pas de la faute des acheteurs). Donc on a pas les outils pour repasser en conomie planifie, et a poserait d'autres problmes.


On avait dit qu'il y aurait un avant et un aprs, mais c'est trs mal parti avec ce genre de "rflexions". On demande de la rgulation, et tout de suite tu compares  une conomie planifie  l'extrme, cela m'tonnes mme que tu n'aies pas voqu Staline. Quelle diffrence entre ces "rflexions" et la vieille propagande nolibrale ? Aucune.

Tu penses vraiment qu'on aurait manqu de papier cul, si suite  la crise de 2008 on avait rellement spar les banques d'investissement et les banques de dpt ? Pareil pour tous les cadeaux faits rcemment,  la louche une bonne centaine de milliards par an si l'on compte le CICE transform en baisse de charges, le crdit recherche qui ne sert pas  faire de la recherche, la suppression de l'impt sur la fortune, la flat taxe etc. etc. 

En tous cas on trouve facilement des outils pour faire des cadeaux mirifiques aux ultra riches, qui asschent le budget de l'tat pour ensuite faire des conomies sur les prestations sociales, sur l'enseignement, sur le budget de la recherche nationale qui sert vritablement  faire de la recherche, sur les hpitaux et le systme de sant, et plus gnralement sur tout le service public.




> Non, moi, ce que je reproche au gouvernement, c'est de ne pas faire ce que font les corens et disent les chinois : tester en masse. Ca, a devrait tre la priorit, plutt que d'essayer de rguler une conomie qui n'a pas les outils pour tre rgule.


A te lire on dirait que l'conomie possde en elle mme des rgles immuables prdfinies depuis l'aube des temps. Ce sont les politiciens qui font les lois pour organiser l'conomie et ce sont leurs dcisions que nous payons aujourd'hui comme hier. 

Nous avions plus d'1 milliard de masques en stock en 2013 et d'aprs cet article, les masques chirurgicaux n'ont pas de date de premption. La mode du stock minimal pour raisons budgtaires nous cote trs cher aujourd'hui, de mme que le manque d'anticipation du gouvernement qui n'a rien fait pour reconstituer des stock ou mobiliser des entreprises pour se reconvertir et en fabriquer en France avant le dbut du confinement. Mme principe pour les ractifs pour dtecter les personnes atteintes.

Nous avons des outils pour rguler l'conomie, mais, pour reprendre l'expression de *Frdric Lordon*, une bande de connards s'en sert pour faire passer des lois anti sociales qui mettent  sac le budget de l'tat et ses capacits d'intervention. Enfin bon, ton histoire de PQ montre une fois de plus, s'il en tait besoin, le ridicule qu'on doit dployer pour justifier les propos des connards.

----------


## David_g

Et hop le heashot du jour au gouvernement :

http://www.maisondelartisan.fr/upa66...s-responsables

----------


## benjani13

LItalie stoppe toute activit productive non essentielle. Pendant que nous on nous appelle  maintenir l'conomie coute que coute. Encore une fois on a la chance d'tre en dphasage par rapport  l'Italie et pourrait mettre en place avec une ou deux semaines d'avance les mesures que l'Italie se voit obliger d'appliquer. Mais non, nos gouvernants prfre regarder le mur arriver plut




Le ministre de la sant nous dit que les dpistages systmatique n'tait pas la bonne solution. Quid de la Core du Sud ou de l'Allemagne qui ont dpist en masse et on trs rapidement jugul la crise? O c'est comme d'habitude pour ne pas nous dire qu'on avait de toute faon pas assez de kits de test. Et puis, deux minutes aprs, le mme ministre dans la mme allocution nous dit que notre doctrine doit changer aprs le confinement afin de multiplier le nombre de dpistage. Bha dis donc faut savoir...

----------


## Jipt

Une bonne tude, qui remet les pendules  l'heure (un peu longue, hlas) : http://jdmichel.blog.tdg.ch/archive/...ie-305096.html

----------


## fredoche

Merci Jipt 

Comment tu as pu prendre un pouce rouge je ne sais pas 

Ce texte est d'utilit publique 

Et surtout la vido qui l'illustre et auquel il est fait rfrence, ainsi que le professeur minent auquel il est fait rfrence, le Pr Raoult :



Je ne comprends pas comment on a pu faire passer pour un clown un mec de cette pointure qui dirige visiblement un institut unique au monde.
Nul n'est prophte en son pays, mais quand c'est  ce point, c'est gravissime.

Merci Jipt  ::zoubi:: 
a fait du bien de voir a. J'espre que la vrit va triompher

PS : il faut absolument diffuser tout a

----------


## daerlnaxe

> Merci Jipt 
> 
> Comment tu as pu prendre un pouce rouge je ne sais pas 
> 
> Ce texte est d'utilit publique 
> 
> Et surtout la vido qui l'illustre et auquel il est fait rfrence, ainsi que le professeur minent auquel il est fait rfrence, le Pr Raoult :
> 
> 
> ...


parce que c'est le mme mec qui le 21 Janvier affirmait qu'il ne se passerait rien en France, que c'tait une grippette. 
Qui d'ailleurs vient encore de pter un plomb niveau go dans la provence, et remet une couche en dpit de tout ce qui fait limite schyzo... sur le fait que a ne serait pas grand chose.

C'est facile de venir parler de dpistage systmatique, du besoin de masques, quand on a bien affirm aux camras que ce virus n'avait rien de grave... C'est pas quand on est les deux pieds dans la merde qu'on songe  mettre des chaussures. En outre il s'est bas sur les tudes des Chinois sur la question, il n'a rien invent. On va voir ce que donnent les essais pour le moment son panel n'est pas assez reprsentatif d'autant que le % correspond  peu de choses prt au taux de gurison sans traitement.

En outre l'article banalise bien trop la situation.

Voila sa position au 21 Janvier, bien premptoire et suffisant : https://www.mediterranee-infection.c...ntir-concerne/

article intressant en passant : https://presse.inserm.fr/lancement-d...v1LdkC59XQxm58 a se base sur les travaux d'un Australien.


Sur l'article (c'est moi le pouce rouge) , l'auteur parle d'animaux en cage, c'est faux c'est plus que probablement li  la consommation d'un Pangolin, aucun rapport avec les levages en batterie mme si c'est malsain. Les Coronavirus sont prsents dans plusieurs espces, on ne les connat pas encore tous, comme il y en aurait apparemment aussi dans le permafrost... Ces espces sont des porteurs sains , le virus ne fait que rester en elle sans les affecter. 

" Ce qui rclame une autre intelligence que celle des slogans martiaux sanitaires.. " non justement, pas de traitement, le systme immunitaire ne connat pas ce virus donc si les plus fragiles peuvent dcder plus facilement, tout le monde peut bel et bien  en dcder comme le CDC le rappelle. Il  y  a peu en France un homme de 48 ans sans aucune fragilit. Au contraire et c'est la base, curieux qu'un anthropologue spcialis dans le domaine ne le sache pas, les virus les plus virulents s'liminent eux mmes en tuant leurs htes rapidement. Juste aprs il dit le contraire, en fait il voudrait que les gens suivent d'eux mmes les restrictions, sans mesure martiale, le problme c'est que les gens malheureusement ne sont pas ainsi.. D'ailleurs rien qu'en bas de chez moi je peux constater que 10% a peu prs n'coutent rien et n'en font qu' leur tte.

Son diagramme est faux, il compare une maladie vs la totalit des morts par toutes les autres, ce qui est totalement absurde. A ce compte l par exemple attacher sa ceinture ne sert  rien face au nombres de morts toutes causes confondues. Il balance le nombre de 9000 morts en ngligeant que si le nombre a t fortement ralenti c'est justement parce que des mesures drastiques ont t prises dans plusieurs pays sans quoi il y aurait eu hcatombe... L aussi la comparaison est biaise ds le dpart, quelles sont les mesures prises face  une grippe saisonnire ? Quasi aucune... surtout en Europe. 

"Nous savons aujourdhui que le Covid-19 est bnin en l'absence de pathologie prexistante." c'est totalement faux, c'est rappel presque quotidiennement par le CDC et l'OMS sur twitter et sur leurs sites. 

"LEs maladies seraient vitables" j'ai deux collgues qui sont diabtiques, les deux sont sportifs et mangent sainement, j'ai la maladie d'Hashimoto et je suis allergique aux acariens  un niveau ou arbitrairement je peux faire un choc. 


Je vais pas dtailler tout l'article, le mec ne s'est pas creus la tte et en outre il n'a pris ses rfrences qu'en France, pour ma part je suis l'actu sur le sujet depuis que les autorits Chinoises ont communiqu, j'ai vu les vidos qui sortaient de Wuhan , je lis presque tous les jours des articles en Anglais sur le sujet, qui viennent de chercheurs, d'autorits reconnues. Pour le moment c'est facile de constater que ceux qui ont cri  l'alarmisme se plantaient totalement, si l'on avait cout les pessimistes nous n'en serions pas l, confins par manque de masques principalement. 

En passant il se dit scientifique.. Moui.. pardon mais l'anthropologie n'a jamais t une science exacte, c'est toujours mieux que la sociologie, encore que a soit pas mal gangren ces derniers temps. En passant j'ai justement une amie anthropologue je peux vous dire sa thse, l'homosexualit dans les tribus aborignes. Elle sest reconvertie oenologue car il n'y a aucun poste.

Si je faisais mes tudes comme lui analyse, je ne mettrais pas de diffrentiel, je me moquerai de bien calibrer les disj sur des installations tn-s tn-c;. aprs tout un mort en passant sur 50 ans d'exploitation d'un site... un incendie... c'est pas trs grave si je relativise comme lui le fait... je serais mme sur un % infinitsimal.. Ceci dit si moi je rend une tude comme a et qu'il y a un mort, je prends 10 ans de cabane et mini 250 000 dans les gencives.


Et dsl si j'y suis all  coup d'dition mais j'aimerai bien que ce genre de personnage aille expliquer aux familles qui auront perdu un proche, mme 2% (et on est loin du compte) a fait au moins 2 personnes que vous connaissez qui va passer l'arme  gauche, en gnral on en connat plus de 100. Quand le "tampon" que constituent les gens en ra sera vid, on aura un taux proche de ce qu'est un coronavirus, soit plus prs des 15%. Les usa tablent, sans confinement, sur 1 million de morts, et sur 487 000 avec confinement... un pic vers mi juillet. Le rapport de la France se base sur 300 000  500 000 de morts si aucun confinement, a a t publi sur le journal "le monde" , c'est le rapport que l'Elyse  eu en main le Jeudi de l'allocution de Macron. Et il y aura d'autres vagues, car vu l'implantation en Europe maintenant il reviendra... resteront donc les gens qui auront dvelopp une immunit. Je n'ai pas peur mais je sais que je ne ferais peut tre pas partie de ces gens l, si je me fais contaminer avant selon l'ARS car je me suis renseign avant, je ne parle pas  blanc comme lui, j'ai toutes les chances de dvelopper une forme grave. J'ai 43 ans,  part hashimoto et mes allergies j'ai toujours t sportif, non fumeur, je mange sainement... que du frais, mes oeufs, mon poulet, du plein air sans ogm etc... J'essaie de consommer une bonne part de bio. 

Il parle des virologues improviss et des yakafokon mais il en fait un beau. Les rapports de causalit existent mais la thorie du chaos aussi, les choses n'apparaissent pas ncessairement l o l'on pense qu'elles vont se produire, surtout  l'chelle dinteractions de grand ordre.

" La mortalit relle, comme annonc dans un prcdent article, doit en fait s'tablir au plus  0,3% et probablement encore moins. " totalement faux . Aprs j'arrte je dbranche du forum, car cet article m'a foutu les boules, c'est ce genre de conneries qui font qu'en bas j'ai des joggers et des vttistes, et que mes amis qui sont dans le mdical sont l en train de s'exposer sans aucune protection, certains sont dj contamins, dont des gens qui ont des pathologies chroniques. Ma voisine a son ex-mari qui est dj atteint il a plusieurs pathologies svres  50 ans, son fils est l a gamberger depuis desjours pour savoir si son pre va vivre ou mourir, pour rien... son demi frre a fait partie du lot, bien rassur par des pseudos experts, il n'a pris aucune protection avant le confinement obligatoire. 

On ne peut qu'applaudir  ::applo:: 
Je vis dans une ville o pour survivre un bteau fut couler pour empcher la peste de se rpandre et on a ce genre de type qui ne comprend pas le sens d'une quarantaine. Les prcautions n'ont pas t prises avant  cause de ce genre de personne, et les prcautions ne seront pas prises encore  cause de ce genre de personne, qui dit "bon que chacun s'y mette, mais quand mme.. C'est pas grave". Une de mes amies (comme indiqu dans le mdical) a vu transporter en une nuit 30 personnes en insuffisance respiratoire. On va en reparler des responsables mais pas coupables.

----------


## tanaka59

Bonsoir , 

Ce qui est sur sur ce coronavirus covid19 :

> trs contagieux
> se propage via contact entre humains (touch ou fluide corporel)
> peux entrainer des complications pulmonaires (pneumonie)
> virus d'origine animal et / ou naturel (???) , (quid de nos compagnons  4 pattes ? animaux de d'levages ?)
> virus transmissible d'animal  humain et d'humain  humain (quid de humain  animal alors ? on dit que non ??? je pense a un contre exemple , la gale ou la toxoplasmose)
> virus mortel
> symptmes jumeaux  ceux d'autres maladies (grippe, gastro, bronchite, bronchiolite, infection des voies respiratoires, pneumonie, angine , fatigue, courbature ... )

---

En gros on se pose encore plusieurs questions :

> est ce que le virus a comme base de dpart un animal ou bien le milieu naturel ?
> quels sont les facteurs aggravants de sa dangerosit ?
> existe t il un risque de transmission entre animaux domestique/d'levage vers l'humain ?
> inversement l'humain peut il le transmettre  d'autres espces ? est il possible qu'un agriculture, des vtrinaires, des soigneurs, des leveurs, des pcheurs transmettent le virus  leurs cheptels ? qu'est ce qui peut garantir que ce virus ne retrouve pas du poisson, des pigeons, des vaches, des chats, des chiens, des moutons, des dauphins ?
> quid de la survie du virus dans les zones types tropiques, type arides chaudes, type arides froides ?

---

Vu les lucubrations de toutes parts, je trouve qu'il devient difficile de dml le vrai du faux ... 

Du style "porter un masque ne sert  rien" . Ah bon ? Il ne sert  rien de mettre des barrires physiques pour limiter la propagation ?

----------


## daerlnaxe

Juste je prcise un point ils ont test les chauves souris car au dbut c'tait le postulat , pas fonctionn, puis les serpents  cause d'un march.. idem ,c'est en squenant l'ARN et en comparant qu'ils ont trouv que c'tait des pangolins, aprs perso je suis open  tout du moment que c'est prouv scientifiquement et sur des sites srieux etc etc

----------


## tanaka59

Bonsoir, 

J'ai fait quelques stats brutes sur les donnes des dcs. L'Italie vient d'atteindre son pic ... C'est pas sorcier de le voir.

On peut tabler sur +/- 10500 dcs en Italies d'ici la fin d'pidmie , +/- 12000 en France. Si l'on projette un schma  l'italienne en terme de dcs au niveau mondial on obtient 1,2 millions de dcs . Et encore , je fait une projection  la louche . 

Vu le niveau de difficult sanitaire en Afrique , en Asie du sud est (dont l'Inde et le Pakistan) mais aussi en Amrique latine ici le compteur risque d'exploser .  ::?:   ::(: 

Des chiffres valent mieux qu'un long discours : 

un excel :

Classeur1.xlsx

une image :

----------


## daerlnaxe

Simu pour la Francehttps://www.lemonde.fr/planete/artic...3149_3244.html

Simu pour les USA https://www.nytimes.com/2020/03/13/u...-estimate.html

Courbe: dans l'article https://www.washingtonpost.com/healt...rojections-us/

Trs trs loin du compte.

Un second mdecin du 57 vient de mourir apparemment.

----------


## benjani13

Un bon article sur le sujet de l'emballement autour du professeur Raoult est de la chloroquine : http://curiologie.fr/2020/03/chloroquine/ #SuspensionDuJugement

----------


## Ryu2000

En parlant de chloroquine :
Des mdecins se rebellent et dcident de soigner les patients infects  la chloroquine



> Concernant les patients infects, "dont un grand nombre peu symptomatiques ont des lsions pulmonaires au scanner", ils proposeront "au plus tt de la maladie, ds le diagnostic, *un traitement par lassociation hydroxychloroquine (200 mg x 3 par jour pour 10 jours) + Azithromycine (500 mg le 1er jour puis 250 mg par jour pour 5 jours de plus)*, dans le cadre des prcautions dusage de cette association. Dans les cas de pneumonie svre, un antibiotique  large spectre est galement associ."
> 
> *Les mdecins marseillais, qui mnent l un vritable putsch*, expliquent "quil nest pas moral que cette association (de mdicaments) ne soit pas inclue systmatiquement dans les essais thrapeutiques concernant le traitement de linfection  Covid-19 en France". "
> 
> "En rsum, revendiquent-ils, nous prenons les affaires en main. "

----------


## benjani13

> En parlant de chloroquine :
> Des mdecins se rebellent et dcident de soigner les patients infects  la chloroquine


Raoult semble dnoncer l'intrusion de la politique dans la mdecine et la recherche scientifique tout en appelant aux responsables politiques  outrepasser le bon fonctionnement de la recherche scientifique pour autoriser ce traitement.

Il n'y a pas quelque chose d'ironique l dedans? Je trouve tout cela dangereux. Nous ne sommes pas dans le cas d'un virus causant la mort  coup sur o on serait en droit de tenter le tout pour le tout. Il faut bien regarder les donnes pour estimer si ce traitement est utile ou nfaste. Se gargariser de 75% de gurison sur ses patients n'est pas suffisant quand la plupart des malades du covid-19 guriront sans. Bref, on devrait tre circonspect face au choix d'un traitement semble il, en attente de preuves fortes, bas essentiellement sur un buzz mdiatique.

Si intervention politique il y a, elle ne doit pas tre l'autorisation d'utilisation massive du premier traitement suggr, mais de l'organisation de recherches massives afin d'avoir des donnes fiables le plus rapidement possible. Et, pour le coup, cela semble tre la piste prise par le gouvernement. Ici un Olivier Vran pour une fois claire et sans reproche: https://twitter.com/olivierveran/sta...56888611672070

----------


## Marco46

> Se gargariser de 75% de gurison sur ses patients n'est pas suffisant quand la plupart des malades du covid-19 guriront sans.


Sauf que a gurit en quelques jours au lieu de quelques semaines. a change absolument tout sur la capacit de charge de l'hpital. Je peux te dire que les soignants seniors tombent comme des mouches. On est entrain de voir les premiers morts depuis hier mais c'est loin d'tre fini. Dans l'hpital de ma compagne il y a des dizaines de soignants contamins et ils sont dans un hpital de 3me rideau. Ils n'ont plus le droit de faire de runions physiques ni de djeuner en ensemble, le seul endroit o ils peuvent avoir des contacts rapprochs c'est dans un bloc opratoire avec tout le matos.

Moralit si ce produit divise le temps de gurison par 2 ou 3 il n'y a pas  tortiller du cul il faut l'utiliser en masse pour dsengorger les hpitaux avant qu'il ne soit trop tard et que l'on recommence  mourir d'une appendicite en France.

----------


## benjani13

> Sauf que a gurit en quelques jours au lieu de quelques semaines.


Peut tre oui. Je caricaturais volontairement car ce sont les discours que je vois ci et l.




> Moralit si ce produit divise le temps de gurison par 2 ou 3 il n'y a pas  tortiller du cul il faut l'utiliser en masse pour dsengorger les hpitaux avant qu'il ne soit trop tard et que l'on recommence  mourir d'une appendicite en France.


Bien sur, mais ce ne sont encore que spculations. Il y a plusieurs traitements en cours d'tude, si tout le monde appel  l'urgence d'utiliser un de ces traitements en particulier, la chloroquine, c'est uniquement car le professeur Raoult  su utiliser les mdias pour faire connaitre sa piste  lui. Doit on appeler  l'usage massif d'un mdicament juste par ce qu'il a le label "vu  la tl!" ? Est-ce que le buzz mdiatique doit tre le critre de slection de nos mdicaments? Et si un second professeur tout aussi mrite nous dit que la chloroquine n'est pas du tout la solution et que lui a une autre piste qu'il nous prsente tout aussi efficace et avec la mme dtermination on fait quoi? On tire  pile ou face? On fait un concours de nombre de like? Ou on attend d'avoir des rsultats exploitables pour trancher? On devrait tous revenir  un peu plus de raison je pense.

PS: Quoi de mieux pour illustrer mon propos. Veut on vraiment choisir nos mdicaments  base de dbat entre un journaliste de BFM et Christian Estrosi qui a "le sentiment d'tre guri"? : https://twitter.com/BFMTV/status/1242005710319366144

----------


## Ryu2000

> si tout le monde appel  l'urgence d'utiliser un de ces traitements en particulier, la chloroquine, c'est uniquement car le professeur Raoult  su utiliser les mdias pour faire connaitre sa piste  lui.


En fait c'est utilis en Chine, en Iran, en Core du Sud, en Arabie Saoudite. Parfois il y a des bons rsultats. En tout cas a peut tre test sur des gens trs malade qui sont volontaire pour essayer.
Si a se trouve a fonctionne vraiment, on s'en fout du professeur Raoult.

La chloroquine, le traitement contre le coronavirus qui fait dbat



> Selon une tude chinoise publie mi-fvrier, un essai clinique men dans une dizaine d'hpitaux a donn des rsultats prometteurs avec des essais sur plus de 100 patients. "*L'tude a montr que la chloroquine diminue la dure de la fivre, entrane des amliorations des images radiologiques et diminue la dure d'hospitalisation*. Mais elle a aussi t passablement critique car elle ne donne pas de prcision clinique", indique Blaise Genton.
> 
> En France, le professeur Didier Raoult a men une tude sur 24 patients porteurs du coronavirus. Six jours aprs le dbut de la prise de Plaquenil -  l'anti-paludique  base dhydroxychloroquine du laboratoire franais Sanofi - le virus avait disparu chez trois quarts des personnes traites. Mais attention aux variables biologiques telles que des quantits de virus dtectes chez les malades qui nont pas encore t publies.


Bon aprs il faut des chantillons plus grand, il faut tester sur des dizaines de milliers de patients, pour voir un peu ce que a dit.

----------


## ABCIWEB

> Il n'y a pas quelque chose d'ironique l dedans? Je trouve tout cela dangereux. Nous ne sommes pas dans le cas d'un virus causant la mort  coup sur o on serait en droit de tenter le tout pour le tout. Il faut bien regarder les donnes pour estimer si ce traitement est utile ou nfaste. Se gargariser de 75% de gurison sur ses patients n'est pas suffisant quand la plupart des malades du covid-19 guriront sans. Bref, on devrait tre circonspect face au choix d'un traitement semble il, en attente de preuves fortes, bas essentiellement sur un buzz mdiatique.


C'est l'ensemble du problme qu'il faut regarder, pas simplement la ltalit. Et l'lment inquitant c'est que beaucoup d'adultes y compris avant la soixantaine et sans antcdents mdicaux peuvent dvelopper des formes graves qui ncessitent leur prise en charge par les services d'urgences dont les capacits sont limites. Limites  tel point qu'il y a eu dj plusieurs mois de grves pour surcharge de travail et manque de moyens matriels bien avant l'apparition de ce virus.

Par ailleurs les premiers tests vont se faire chez des patients qui ont des formes graves et l'avantage d'utiliser des molcules dj connues depuis longtemps est que l'on connat la plupart des effets secondaires, les dangers sont donc limits. Il semble donc logique qu'on les teste en premier.




> Si intervention politique il y a, elle ne doit pas tre l'autorisation d'utilisation massive du premier traitement suggr, mais de l'organisation de recherches massives afin d'avoir des donnes fiables le plus rapidement possible.


Le politique doit donner les moyens de faire des recherches massives. Pour le reste ce sont les autorits mdicales qui donnent les autorisations suivant l'tat des connaissances. Alors certes il y a eu un buzz sur la chloroquine mais je lis aussi dans un article que tu as donn :



> Plusieurs personnes ont oppos un argument pragmatique  lanalyse rsume dans le prsent billet : certes, lessai clinique de Raoult est bcl, et a t outrageusement mdiatis, MAIS cest prcisment cette mdiatisation qui a incit les autorits  prendre en compte lhypothse hydroxychloroquine, et  linclure dans le grand essai clinique annonc le 22 mars 2020 (o la molcule sera teste aux cts dautres, juges jusqu prsent plus prometteuses). ET SI cette molcule se rvlait efficace, la stratgie de casino du Pr Raoult et de ses confrres aura t payante !


En fait c'est la procdure habituelle, on fait des tests  petite chelle et ensuite on largi si les premiers essais sont prometteurs. Il y a toujours le risque de se tromper, c'est le principe de la recherche.

Evidemment, on serait beaucoup moins presss et moins angoisss, si comme en Core, tout le monde pouvait avoir un masque et pouvait se faire tester. Et l'conomie ne serait pas  l'arrt non plus. Voil ce qu'il en coute de faire des conomies sans fin sur la sant. 

Le pire c'est qu'on va nous demander encore des efforts. Cela a commenc par une semaine de cong qui peut tre dduite de l'arrt obligatoire, et cela ne va pas s'arrter l. Tout comme en 2008 c'est le peuple qui va payer la crise, c'est  dire payer les conneries des politiques nolibrales qui sont responsables de ces crises, celle-ci tant cause par un manque de moyens de protection et de dtection du virus provenant d'un dsengagement de l'tat dans l'efficacit du systme de sant. Tout comme ils s'taient dsengags de la rgulation du systme financier. 

Bref je ne crois pas un seul instant qu'ils en tireront les consquences, ils nous demanderont de payer comme d'habitude. Ces connards resteront des connards parce que ce n'est pas une question d'intelligence ni d'exprience, c'est une posture de mpris pour tirer le maximum de profits de ceux qu'ils prennent vritablement pour des connards et qui le sont en grande partie en continuant de les porter au pouvoir.

----------


## David_g

> Sauf que a gurit en quelques jours au lieu de quelques semaines. a change absolument tout sur la capacit de charge de l'hpital. Je peux te dire que les soignants seniors tombent comme des mouches. On est entrain de voir les premiers morts depuis hier mais c'est loin d'tre fini. Dans l'hpital de ma compagne il y a des dizaines de soignants contamins et ils sont dans un hpital de 3me rideau. Ils n'ont plus le droit de faire de runions physiques ni de djeuner en ensemble, le seul endroit o ils peuvent avoir des contacts rapprochs c'est dans un bloc opratoire avec tout le matos.
> 
> Moralit si ce produit divise le temps de gurison par 2 ou 3 il n'y a pas  tortiller du cul il faut l'utiliser en masse pour dsengorger les hpitaux avant qu'il ne soit trop tard et que l'on recommence  mourir d'une appendicite en France.


Actuellement non on ne sait pas si cela gurit justement. C'est bien le problme du coup de force mdiatique de ce professeur. On lui souhaite pourtant d'avoir raison mme si le procd est naze (tude tronqu et bcl (et jouant de relation pour la faire paraitre), mdiatisation Youtube pour faire le "je vous l'avais bien dit", Risque des automdications sur un produit qui a des risques).

Bref j'espre qu'il a raison mme si cela ne me le rendra pas plus sympathique (surtout  la lecture de ces articles prcdents o cette crise n'existe pas, ne tuent que des vieux etc).

----------


## Marco46

> Bref j'espre qu'il a raison mme si cela ne me le rendra pas plus sympathique (surtout  la lecture de ces articles prcdents o cette crise n'existe pas, ne tuent que des vieux etc).


Attention c'est un trs gros raccourcis. Il a dit que la crise n'existerait pas si elle tait traite correctement c'est  dire comme en Core  base de dpistage massif + quarantaine des contamins + traitement. C'est quand mme trs trs diffrent.

Aujourd'hui les autorits franaises t'expliquent qu'il n'y a pas besoin de porter de masque ni de se faire tester pas pour des raisons mdicales pures mais pour des raisons logistiques : On est quip comme un pays sous-dvelopp  force d'avoir rogn sur les budgets et on est incapable de faire des tests et de distribuer des masques.

En rsum si on a une crise c'est pas parce que le virus est trop dangereux pour nos connaissances c'est qu'on s'est compltement dsarms. Et l a n'a plus rien  voir. C'est pour a que les diffrents syndicats de personnels de sant (et la base aussi) sont enrags, parce qu'ils constatent qu'on (le politique) leur a retir les moyens de travailler au fil des annes.




> Bien sur, mais ce ne sont encore que spculations. Il y a plusieurs traitements en cours d'tude, si tout le monde appel  l'urgence d'utiliser un de ces traitements en particulier, la chloroquine, c'est uniquement car le professeur Raoult  su utiliser les mdias pour faire connaitre sa piste  lui. Doit on appeler  l'usage massif d'un mdicament juste par ce qu'il a le label "vu  la tl!" ? Est-ce que le buzz mdiatique doit tre le critre de slection de nos mdicaments? Et si un second professeur tout aussi mrite nous dit que la chloroquine n'est pas du tout la solution et que lui a une autre piste qu'il nous prsente tout aussi efficace et avec la mme dtermination on fait quoi? On tire  pile ou face? On fait un concours de nombre de like? Ou on attend d'avoir des rsultats exploitables pour trancher? On devrait tous revenir  un peu plus de raison je pense.


Justement je ne vois pas beaucoup de raison dans ta dmonstration. Il ne s'agit pas de spculations concernant la chloroquine il s'agit de faits, il n'y a pas que l'tude de Raoult il y a aussi les travaux chinois. a commence  faire beaucoup. Les corens utilisent aussi ce produit en masse. Si on devait commercialiser un mdicament pour la goutte de monsieur Michu oui il faudrait probablement suivre le canal normal, l on va avoir des dizaines de milliers de morts et une conomie en ruine.

C'est pas Joe le clodo ce mec c'est une sommit de la virologie mondiale. Il a tout  perdre avec son "buzz" parce que si il se plante sa carrire est termine et dans le meilleur des cas il finira moqu de tous et dans le pire au fond d'une cellule.

Moi ce qui m'ennuie c'est de voir Martin Hirsch venir donner son avis sur ce sujet alors qu'il n'est pas qualifi pour.

Pour moi le fait de voir de plus en plus de mdecins passer outre et commencer les traitements  la chloroquine montre juste l'urgence de la situation, on ne peut pas se permettre tant de prudence dans nos circonstances. a me fait trs trs mal de le dire Estrosi  compltement raison.




> PS: Quoi de mieux pour illustrer mon propos. Veut on vraiment choisir nos mdicaments  base de dbat entre un journaliste de BFM et Christian Estrosi qui a "le sentiment d'tre guri"?


C'est pas la question. La question c'est est-ce que compte tenu de la situation extrme que nous connaissons on ne peut pas contourner un peu le protocole et faire confiance  une sommit du sujet plutt que de faire preuve d'une prudence qui pourrait s'avrer criminelle.

Imagine que ce mec ait raison et qu'on arrive  cette conclusion dans 2 mois ? On dit quoi aux proches des 20 000 victimes qui auraient pu tre sauvs ? Dsol c'tait le protocole ? C'est pas srieux.

----------


## benjani13

> Justement je ne vois pas beaucoup de raison dans ta dmonstration. Il ne s'agit pas de spculations concernant la chloroquine il s'agit de faits, il n'y a pas que l'tude de Raoult il y a aussi les travaux chinois. a commence  faire beaucoup. Les corens utilisent aussi ce produit en masse. Si on devait commercialiser un mdicament pour la goutte de monsieur Michu oui il faudrait probablement suivre le canal normal, l on va avoir des dizaines de milliers de morts et une conomie en ruine.


Personnellement je ne suis pas mdecin, pas virologue, donc je ne suis pas en capacit de comprendre et d'valuer ce que dmontre ces tudes. Je lis quelques personnes a et l qui eux sont en capacit de le faire et de le vulgariser. Je peux pas faire mieux (en mme temps c'est le principe mme de s'informer).

Ce que j'essaie de dcortiquer c'est l'emballement autour de la chloroquine. J'aimerai simplement que tous ceux qui en appellent solennellement  l'tat de traiter massivement  la chloroquine prennent 30 secondes pourquoi ils le font. Par ce qu'ils ont lu les tudes, peser le pour et le contre, valuer par rapport aux trois autres traitements en cours d'tudes, ou juste par emballement mdiatique? Et je pense, sans trop me tromper, qu'ils sont 99.999% sont dans le second cas. Bref, que tout le monde garde un peu la tte froide. Je souhaiterais qu'on vite par exemple, je le vois dans les top tweet du moment l'appel  la lgion d'honneur et au prix Nobel pour le professeur Raoult. On peut s'accorder que a va un poil trop loin l non?





> C'est pas la question. La question c'est est-ce que compte tenu de la situation extrme que nous connaissons on ne peut pas contourner un peu le protocole et faire confiance  une sommit du sujet plutt que de faire preuve d'une prudence qui pourrait s'avrer criminelle.


Tout est question de proportion et de risque. Si on peut estimer que la balance bnfice risque est favorable oui (par exemple pour des personnes fragiles qui ont un risque de mortalit fort), traiter en masse la population sans plus d'information solides l c'est pas la mme paire de manche. Maintenant je suppose que tu prconises d'y aller avec parcimonie et intelligence, et je sais que les mdecins qui ont dcid de passer  la chloroquine ne sont pas des fous furieux et que eux aussi prennent les prcautions ncessaires.

Mais encore une fois je n'ai aucune lgitim  discuter des rsultats de ce mdicament, je souhaite juste viter un emballement inutile.

----------


## ddoumeche

> Raoult semble dnoncer l'intrusion de la politique dans la mdecine et la recherche scientifique tout en appelant aux responsables politiques  outrepasser le bon fonctionnement de la recherche scientifique pour autoriser ce traitement.
> 
> Il n'y a pas quelque chose d'ironique l dedans? Je trouve tout cela dangereux. Nous ne sommes pas dans le cas d'un virus causant la mort  coup sur o on serait en droit de tenter le tout pour le tout. Il faut bien regarder les donnes pour estimer si ce traitement est utile ou nfaste. Se gargariser de 75% de gurison sur ses patients n'est pas suffisant quand la plupart des malades du covid-19 guriront sans. Bref, on devrait tre circonspect face au choix d'un traitement semble il, en attente de preuves fortes, bas essentiellement sur un buzz mdiatique.


Non, qui a t'il d'ironique ? et bien si des rsultats ont t trouvs, rien n'empche ces scientifiques de reproduire l'exprience quitte  apporter des corrections mthodologique ncessaires, comme de mettre au point un test de dpistage 100% efficace qui n'existe pas aujourd'hui. Quitte  reproduire les rsultats ou au contraire  les invalider, car c'est ainsi que la science progresse, par hypothse.
Bon courage a eux, la critique tant toujours facile. 

Mais l le scepticisme domine, genre daptitude qui conduirait aujourd'hui  dnoncer les tests de vaccination de Pasteur parce que ses moutons n'taient pas tous calibrs de la mme manire et qu'il n'a pas fait de tests pour dtecter la maladie du charbon. Ici, il ne faudrait pas inclure ce substance dans les tests cliniques de grande ampleur parce que ce monsieur est pass sur France3, et qu'un chef d'tat tranger a parl de ses travaux ? Heureusement que l'OMS n'est pas aussi bouche que ce bloguer ou que les @decodeurs.

Je souligne d'ailleurs un point du billet qui ne va pas du tout : "ET SI cette molcule se rvlait efficace, la stratgie de casino du Pr Raoult et de ses confrres aura t payante !
De notre point de vue, cette faon de penser justifie tous les abus et lgitime toutes les manipulations mdiatiques. " => l'auteur dnonce le fait que la molcule de Raoult puisse tre efficace et d'en avoir parl. Qui nous dit que ce monsieur ne sert pas les intrts d'un groupe pharmaceutique quelconque venant justement de relabliser la chloroquine ?

Sans doute pas, mais on peut aussi se poser la question.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Le pire c'est qu'on va nous demander encore des efforts.


a me rappel un article :
Cest confirm : la loi  urgence coronavirus  va revenir sur les droits aux congs, les 35 heures et sans date limite



> A la guerre comme  la guerre, rpte le gouvernement. Do lide dintroduire dans la loi  urgence coronavirus , qui doit tre vote dfinitivement ce vendredi 20 mars, une rforme importante du droit de travail. Et surprise, le texte adopt par le Snat ce jeudi dans la nuit ne prvoit aucun caractre  provisoire  ou  exceptionnel  pour la nouvelle loi. En clair, les mesures prises prendront un caractre dfinitif. *Plusieurs acquis sociaux pourraient tre rogns, comme le droit aux congs pays ou la dure hebdomadaire de travail. Le tout sous la pression du patronat.*
> 
> Marianne lcrivait ds ce mercredi : le projet de loi dit dadaptation  la crise du coronavirus prvoit, parmi diverses mesures comme le contrle des licenciements ou un plan massif daide aux entreprises, de revenir sur certains acquis sociaux. La rforme va en effet habiliter le gouvernement  prendre des ordonnances ayant valeur de loi dans le domaine du droit du travail, sous trois mois. Leur objet ? Imposer une nouvelle limite au droit aux congs pays, dune part. Il sagit de  modifier les conditions dacquisition de congs pays et permettre  tout employeur dimposer ou de modifier unilatralement les dates de prise dune partie des congs pays, des jours de rduction du temps de travail . A priori, il sera possible de revoir  la baisse le nombre de congs pays acquis par mois, aujourdhui de 2,5.


En principe l'conomie devrait aller super mal quand la priode de confinement sera termine. Probablement qu'il va y avoir beaucoup de faillites d'entreprises, beaucoup de chmage, etc. Donc la probabilit de perdre des acquis sociaux est leve.




> Ce que j'essaie de dcortiquer c'est l'emballement autour de la chloroquine.


Il faudrait le tester sur plusieurs milliers de patients puis tudier les rsultats. Peut-tre que c'est rellement efficace et que a n'a pas beaucoup d'effets secondaire.

----------


## Marco46

> Je souhaiterais qu'on vite par exemple, je le vois dans les top tweet du moment l'appel  la lgion d'honneur et au prix Nobel pour le professeur Raoult. On peut s'accorder que a va un poil trop loin l non?


Pas trop loin mais trop vite a oui. Pour le moment le traitement n'est pas appliqu et on est toujours dans la panade. Les mdailles c'est aprs la bataille en fonction de l'issue, pas avant !




> Tout est question de proportion et de risque. Si on peut estimer que la balance bnfice risque est favorable oui (par exemple pour des personnes fragiles qui ont un risque de mortalit fort)


Ce qui est en jeu c'est pas de gurir particulirement les gens qui ont un risque important de mourir, ils sont une minorit. Le problme c'est d'viter que les 20% de personnes touches par le virus qui aboutissent  un besoin d'hospitalisation ne viennent faire exploser les hpitaux.

Le vrai problme il est l, c'est ce groupe norme de personnes qui seraient soignes sans soucis si les capacits taient illimites mais qui compte tenu de leur nombre vont faire exploser l'hpital dans les semaines qui viennent et qui auront de grandes chances de mourir et d'entrainer d'autres personnes avec elles. Donc il va bien falloir ratisser large et donner ce traitement avant d'avoir les complications respiratoires pour tre efficace mme si a peut aussi rduire la dure d'hospitalisation.

Si tu limites a aux 5% vraiment  risques a ne servira  rien pour sauver les capacits de l'hpital.

----------


## benjani13

> Non, qui a t'il d'ironique ? et bien si des rsultats ont t trouvs, rien n'empche ces scientifiques de reproduire l'exprience quitte  apporter des corrections mthodologique ncessaires, comme de mettre au point un test de dpistage 100% efficace qui n'existe pas aujourd'hui. Quitte  reproduire les rsultats ou au contraire  les invalider, car c'est ainsi que la science progresse, par hypothse.
> Bon courage a eux, la critique tant toujours facile.


C'est tout ce que l'auteur de l'article que j'ai cit demande, de la reproductibilit.




> Mais l le scepticisme domine, genre daptitude qui conduirait aujourd'hui  dnoncer les tests de vaccination de Pasteur parce que ses moutons n'taient pas tous calibrs de la mme manire et qu'il n'a pas fait de tests pour dtecter la maladie du charbon. Ici, il ne faudrait pas inclure ce substance dans les tests cliniques de grande ampleur parce que ce monsieur est pass sur France3, et qu'un chef d'tat tranger a parl de ses travaux ? Heureusement que l'OMS n'est pas aussi bouche que ce bloguer ou que les @decodeurs.


Personne n'a dit qu'il ne fallait pas engager des tests cliniques. T'es  cot de tes pompes.





> Je souligne d'ailleurs un point du billet qui ne va pas du tout : "ET SI cette molcule se rvlait efficace, la stratgie de casino du Pr Raoult et de ses confrres aura t payante !
> De notre point de vue, cette faon de penser justifie tous les abus et lgitime toutes les manipulations mdiatiques. " => l'auteur dnonce le fait que la molcule de Raoult puisse tre efficace et d'en avoir parl. Qui nous dit que ce monsieur ne sert pas les intrts d'un groupe pharmaceutique quelconque venant justement de relabliser la chloroquine ?
> 
> Sans doute pas, mais on peut aussi se poser la question.


Ok t'es dfinitivement  l'ouest. Ce qu'il dit est qu' ce moment n'importe qui peut avancer sa solution et la faire appliquer en jouant sur l'emballement mdiatique, pour le meilleur et pour le pire.




> Ce qui est en jeu c'est pas de gurir particulirement les gens qui ont un risque important de mourir, ils sont une minorit. Le problme c'est d'viter que les 20% de personnes touches par le virus qui aboutissent  un besoin d'hospitalisation ne viennent faire exploser les hpitaux.
> 
> Le vrai problme il est l, c'est ce groupe norme de personnes qui seraient soignes sans soucis si les capacits taient illimites mais qui compte tenu de leur nombre vont faire exploser l'hpital dans les semaines qui viennent et qui auront de grandes chances de mourir et d'entrainer d'autres personnes avec elles. Donc il va bien falloir ratisser large et donner ce traitement avant d'avoir les complications respiratoires pour tre efficace mme si a peut aussi rduire la dure d'hospitalisation.
> 
> Si tu limites a aux 5% vraiment  risques a ne servira  rien pour sauver les capacits de l'hpital.


Le problme de cette situation est d'valuer la balance bnfice risque (en attendant d'avoir plus de rsultats des tudes cliniques). La chloroquine semble avoir des effets secondaires pas anodins. Donc pour un patient qui prsentera des symptmes graves, la balance est du bon ct, c'est un moindre mal. Pour un patient qui ne prsentera pas de symptme grave, l c'est plus problmatique. Sauf que dans la situation que tu prconises nous n'avons pas l'information, vu qu'on traite d'entre tout le monde, on attend pas les symptmes. Tout a sans savoir exactement encore l'efficacit de la chloroquine. Je comprend bien lintrt, mais j'y vois aussi le risques. Est-ce la chose  faire je n'en sais rien.

----------


## pmithrandir

Marco, Je comprends ton empressement, mais crois tu vraiment qu on devrait y aller avant validation ? 
On dit quoi aux patients si dans les 6 mois on a 20% de chance de faire un AVC ou un arrt cardiaque?

Les protocoles sont aussi la pour nous protger de nos impulsions ou nos intuitions.

Je ne dis pas que le traitement est mauvais... mais je pense que l on doit laisser aux mdecins le soins de prendre cette dcision.

Et oui je te rejoins sur le fait que plus qu une gurison en milieu laboratoire, la rapidit de gurison ou le niveau de soutien ncessaire avec ou sans traitement est primordial. Si par exemple le mdicament permet d aider  respirer et rend inutile le respirateur, on passe de 8000 lits  150 000... Et a change tout.

----------


## Marco46

> Marco, Je comprends ton empressement, mais crois tu vraiment qu on devrait y aller avant validation ?


Mais validation de qui dans combien de temps ? Si tu veux attendre le cheminement normal on en a pour un an.

La situation justifie la prise risque (faible en plus).




> On dit quoi aux patients si dans les 6 mois on a 20% de chance de faire un AVC ou un arrt cardiaque?


De ce que j'ai lu ce type de risque est trs rare et pas dans 6 mois mais pendant le traitement. Les effets secondaires sont plutt de l'ordre des nauses / vomissement ce qui peut empcher de prendre le traitement mais pas te mettre en danger. On est pas entrain de parler d'un mdicament qui sort du placard et sur lequel on a aucun recul mais d'un mdicament qui est existe depuis des dcennies et qui a t donn  des millions de personnes.

Il n'y a mme pas de prsomption de prise de bnfice pour une quelconque boite (au contraire des vaccins et des autres traitements beaucoup plus chers) parce que ce mdicament est facile  produire, trs bon march et on a dj des stocks importants pour dmarrer.




> Les protocoles sont aussi la pour nous protger de nos impulsions ou nos intuitions.


Par calme plat sur une mer d'huile, pas dans le contexte actuel.




> Je ne dis pas que le traitement est mauvais... mais je pense que l on doit laisser aux mdecins le soins de prendre cette dcision.


Les langues se dlient doucement :

----------


## ABCIWEB

Aussi la mauvaise nouvelle c'est qu'un jeune adulte de 28 ans est dcd du coronavirus parce qu'il prenait de l'ibuprofne suite  une opration pour une hernie discale. L'volution a t si rapide qu'il n'a pas eu le temps d'atteindre les urgences. 

Enfin bref, mme si vous tes jeunes, vitez de prendre des anti-inflammatoires car l'volution de la maladie peut-tre trs vite dramatique. Pour ceux qui en on absolument besoin, faut croiser les doigts.

C'est l aussi que l'on voit l'intrt du dpistage mme avant l'apparition de symptmes graves. Le manque de ractifs se traduit par des morts, mmes jeunes et a m'nerve grandement que le gouvernement, y compris Olivier Vran, tente de justifier leurs dcisions par des arguments  la con comme s'ils matrisaient quelque chose, alors qu'ils grent une pnurie due  un manque de prparation. Leurs mensonges rassurants sont dangereux voire criminels car ils sont pour partie  l'origine de la prise de conscience tardive du danger par les franais, ce qui favorise les contaminations et augmente la mortalit.  

Sinon j'ai vu ce lien qui parle de Folding@home et peut permettre de faire avancer la recherche en mettant son pc  contribution pour du calcul en rseau. Je serais tent d'y participer mais j'ai des donnes clients confidentielles... et pas assez de connaissances en scurit logicielle sur windows pour m'assurer  100% qu'aucun de ces fichiers ne pourra tre lu.

----------


## foetus

> Enfin bref, mme si vous tes jeunes, vitez de prendre des anti-inflammatoires car l'volution de la maladie peut-tre trs vite dramatique. Pour ceux qui en on absolument besoin, faut croiser les doigts.


Ce n'est pas le seul et c'tait galement la semaine dernire  ::mrgreen::  : ce sont tous les inflammatoires non strodiens (ibuprofne, cortisone, peut-tre voltaren) qui affaiblissent le systme immunitaire.

 ::wow::  d'ailleurs, cela semble avoir t prouv que la forte pollution (Wuhan - Rome/ Milan/ Turin ??, villes les plus pollues en Europe) favorise la propagation du virus





> Olivier Vran, tente de justifier leurs dcisions par des arguments  la con comme s'ils matrisaient quelque chose, alors qu'ils grent une pnurie due  un manque de prparation. Leurs mensonges rassurants sont dangereux voire criminels car ils sont pour partie  l'origine de la prise de conscience tardive du danger par les franais, ce qui favorise les contaminations et augmente la mortalit.


Encore trop tard  ::whistle::  Ce lundi 23 mars 2020, Olivier Vran a dit que les masques sont ncessaires, les tests sont ncessaires et qu'ils allaient raliser des tests de la chlorhydrine du Docteur Raoult (en ralit c'est juste un anti-paludisme et 1 anti-viral)

On va se faire livrer des masques, peut-tre que quelques entreprises en France sont en train d'en produire et actuellement nous sommes en train de fournir des masques prims.
Pour les tests, on est en train de faire un truc sans passer par les laboratoires (ce qui rallonge le temps).
On est en train de faire des hpitaux militaires : 1 prs de Mulhouse et 1 autre ambulant.

----------


## Ryu2000

Coronavirus. La chloroquine autorise pour traiter les  formes graves  de Covid-19



> *La chloroquine pourra tre administre aux malades souffrant de formes graves du coronavirus, et  sur dcision collgiale des mdecins et sous surveillance stricte* , selon le Haut conseil de sant publique. Cest ce qua annonc le ministre de la Sant Olivier Vran, ce lundi soir, lors dun point presse.
> 
> Lantipaludique ne doit pas tre utilis pour des formes moins svres de Covid-19, toujours selon le Haut conseil de sant publique. Et le comit scientifique exclut toute prescription dans la population gnrale ou pour des formes non svres  ce stade, en labsence de toute donne probante, a encore soulign le ministre.


Les banques centrales vont aggraver le problme :

----------


## ABCIWEB

> Encore trop tard  Ce lundi 23 mars 2020, Olivier Vran a dit que les masques sont ncessaires, les tests sont ncessaires...


Ah enfin, il avait dit le contraire un ou deux jours plus tt... 

A l'instant je viens d'entendre sur A2 que le gouvernement ne veut pas dire toutes les prochaines rgles du renforcement du confinement tout en en annonant quelques unes aujourd'hui pour ne pas tre trop incohrent d'un jour sur l'autre et inspirer la confiance. C'est pas gagner.

Et encore  l'instant la journaliste de France 2 (donc parole officielle) dire que les masques FFP2 ne sont pas _recommands_. Ils feraient mieux de dire qu'ils ne sont pas disponibles en quantit suffisante pour tre plus crdibles. 

La gestion de cette crise est un bin's incroyable. Cela me rappelle un dessin que j'ai vu ici quelques pages auparavant o Macron se demandait quoi dire pour tre le plus crdible. Cela n'a rien de rassurant de voir chaque jour que cette caricature n'en est pas une. 

L on dirait qu'ils prennent des mesures en fonction du nombre de morts, mme si ce nombre augmente rgulirement tous les jours. Tant pis pour ceux qui sont morts et pour ceux qui doivent mourir pour pouvoir dclencher les mesures suivantes. Et combien en faudra-t-il encore ? Niveau prvention a fait vraiment peur.

Niveau confiance c'est mort depuis longtemps, entre Pnicaud qui veut (voulait ?  veut plus ?) remettre les salaris du btiment au travail aprs avoir dcrt le chmage partiel, les lections en pleine crise, et Macron qui allait au thatre le 6 mars pour donner l'exemple et dire au franais de sortir de chez eux... Total irresponsables sur le plan sanitaire.


Bon pour un peu d'humour et oublier cinq minutes leur tronches de faux cul , un petit billet de Tanguy Pastureau qui date du 9 mars :


> Vendredi soir, les Macron sont alls au spectacle, ils sont sortis de leur terrier en or, nos deux loulous, pour aller au thtre, malgr la psychose, la salle a t dsinfecte 30 fois, on a mme pass la chanson pour lEurovision de Tom Leeb afin dtre sr que tout tait clean, le virus saccroche, mais l quand mme, il se barre. 
> 
> Les Macron eux-mmes ont t dsinfects, puis on les a mis sous vide, comme les chipolatas chez Auchan, une fois au thtre on a ouvert la barquette, ils sont sortis, se sont assis sur leurs derrires, au pluriel parce quils ont chacun le sien, et ont assists  la pice, intitule  Par le bout du nez  avec Franois Berland et Franois-Xavier Demaison, le seul homme qui peut provoquer une rection  Stphane Plaza juste quand il entend son nom. On tait vendredi, je ne joue que le lundi, donc ils ont t obligs de se rabattre sur cette petite pice sans enjeu. 
> 
> Donc l lauditeur dInter se dit  mais par la barbichette de Lon Trotski, pourquoi les Macron ne restent-ils pas  llyse, confins, avec Olivier Vran, ministre de la sant, qui leur rpte que ce nest quune grippe ? . Et bien parce quils ont voulu montrer lexemple, pour que le peuple, cette masse grouillante qui a le nez qui coule, sorte aussi, ils pensent quon aura envie de les imiter, alors que non, les gens, globalement, les aiment moins que les Mon Chri  Nol. Les Macron, on narrive pas  sidentifier, autant Franois Hollande, un petit mec maladroit sap chez Toto Soldes, on se sentait en symbiose, autant l on a limpression de voir sanimer le coffret Barbie et Ken, il ne leur manque quun camping-car pour quon ait envie de jouer avec.
> 
> Mais bon le constat est l, on flippe notre mre, comme disent les gens, sauf ceux qui issus dune GPA, ont deux papas. Le coronavirus vide les salles, et cest l quon voit que Faudel tait visionnaire parce que lui a fait a il y a 12 ans. La seule faon de se protger, cest dtre soi-mme sur scne, parce quon est loin des gens, pourquoi pensez-vous que les acteurs vivent si vieux, Michel Bouquet 94 ans, Pierre Richard 85 ans, cest parce quils sont scne, les personnes du public,  30-35 ans maxi, cest fini. Mais comme ils ne sont pas connus, on nen entend pas parler. Et du coup, le public a peur, les ventes de places de spectacles se sont effondres, -50  -80% de baisse, pour ceux qui osent y aller, cest super, on est seul face  lacteur, moi je suis all voir Francis Huster, ctait intime, on a fini par se masser, il a sorti des huiles,  9h du mat le lendemain on tait pacss. Mais le secteur souffre, or avant, il y a dj eu les grves, cest terrible. 
> 
> Dautant quavec le cafouillage gouvernemental, cest le bazar, au dpart, les rassemblements de plus de 5000 personnes, Debout la France de Nicolas Dupont-Aignan nest pas concern, ils sont 11, ont t interdits jusqu fin mai. Patrick Bruel, par exemple, qui devait jouer en mai, a report sa tourne, dautant que les minettes, ses fans en 91 aujourdhui sont en pr-mnopause, donc plus vulnrables au coronavirus, plus on est vieux, plus on est expos, Grard Collomb  Lyon a t mis au frigo avec les stocks de saucisson brioch, ils le ressortiront quand ce sera pass. Ensuite un arrt a dit que les plans  5000 ntaient interdits que jusquau 15 avril, rsultat Paul McCartney qui doit venir  Paris en mai, ils taient  2 doigts de reporter, finalement a reste comme a, mais maintenant la limite cest 1000, sans date, il faut limiter  999 gusses dans le stade et l on peut jouer, cest la 1000me personne qui est infecte, cest une conne qui pourrit la vie des gens, je suis sr que cest elle qui a invent la pizza  lananas et le service client de chez Orange.
> ...

----------


## benjani13

> Mais validation de qui dans combien de temps ? Si tu veux attendre le cheminement normal on en a pour un an.


Comme tu le dis toi mme, il s'agit d'un mdicament existant et dj bien connu. On ne parle pas de la mise en place d'une nouvelle molcule. Pourquoi parles-tu d'un an? L on parle dessai clinique assez massif pour nous donner un retour d'ici 15jours (selon Vran) et nous permettre d'aller avec confiance vers le traitement global de la population. 15 jours. C'est peut tre dj trop pour toi, mais ne caricatures pas le dbat stp.




> Et encore  l'instant la journaliste de France 2 (donc parole officielle) dire que les masques FFP2 ne sont pas _recommands_. Ils feraient mieux de dire qu'ils ne sont pas disponibles en quantit suffisante pour tre plus crdibles.


Fallait regarder TF1 plutt :p

----------


## Ryu2000

Mais vous savez que Macron tait chez Hollande, que Hollande s'entend bien avec Sarko, que Sarko tait copain comme cochon avec Chirac et que Chirac s'entendait bien finalement avec Mitterand. Globalement depuis que le gnral De Gaulle est parti en 1969 il y a une seule et mme politique en France c'est celle du libralisme, du march qui fait la loi et peu importe qu'on change un peu de paquet cadeau. On a vaguement la droite, vaguement la gauche, mais finalement on a des libraux des Maastrichiens c'est la politique globale de tout ces gens la. Alors bien-sure Macron n'est pas responsable de tout a.
Il critique un peu le libralisme et l'UE.

----------


## foetus

> Il critique un peu le libralisme et l'UE.


Tinquite  ::zoubi::  j'ai entendu parler un journaliste franais-italien parler de la situation en Italie, et si je comprends bien l'Italie a la rage comme l'UE qui ne l'aide pas.
Les masques pour les Italiens sont envoys par les chinois, les russes et les cubains et les tchques trouvent le moyen d'en chourer 50 000 500 000  ::ptdr:: 

Et la France ne peut pas aider l'Italie, car nous aussi, nous sommes en tat sanitaire d'urgente  ::aie::   ::aie::

----------


## Ryu2000

> Les masques pour les Italiens sont envoys par les chinois, les russes et les cubains et les tchques trouvent le moyen d'en chourer 50 000


La Rpublique Tchque a reconnue son erreur :
A RPUBLIQUE TCHQUE ENVOIE 110.000 MASQUES EN ITALIE EN DDOMMAGEMENT D'UN DON HUMANITAIRE CHINOIS SAISI PAR ERREUR



> Toujours selon les mdias tchques, ce don chinois reprsentait un peu plus de 100.000 masques du total. Les autorits locales avaient annonc de leur ct que sur l'ensemble de la saisie, 380.000 masques seraient distribus aux hpitaux locaux. 
> 
> Nous essayons de comprendre ce qu'un don chinois pour l'Italie faisait sur notre sol. Mais nous sommes en discussions avec les deux pays et je peux assurer qu'il n'y aura aucune perte pour l'Italie, avait assur le ministre.
> 
> Le rsum de ce retentissant cafouillage pouvait alors s'crire ainsi : Pour les Italiens, les autorits tchques ont dtourn des masques chinois destins aux hpitaux du pays, mais selon Prague, ces masques se sont retrouvs dans un stock saisi dans le cadre d'une opration contre des trafiquants, et Rome, martelaient les autorits tchques n'auront pas  souffrir de cet incident.


Covid-19 : l'Italie demande de l'aide  la Chine, Cuba et au Venezuela, mais pas  l'UE



> Deuxime pays au monde aprs la Chine et premire nation europenne la plus touche par la pandmie de Covid-19, l'Italie se tourne dsormais vers l'international pour demander une aide sanitaire tant humaine que matrielle. Toutefois, le gouvernement italien ne s'est pas adress  l'Union europenne (UE) pour soulager son systme de sant surcharg, qui n'arrive plus  faire face  l'afflux massif de patients, mais  la Chine,  Cuba et au Venezuela.
> (...)
> De surcrot, plus de trois millions de masques arriveront en Italie de Chine, d'Egypte, de Russie et d'Inde, selon l'agence italienne Ansa qui cite des sources au ministre des Affaires trangres.


Il y a des nations de l'UE qui vont peut-tre se rapprocher de la Chine, de la Russie, etc, et s'loigner de l'UE et des USA.

----------


## Gunny

J'ai t absent un moment pour des raisons familiales, mais je reviens un peu avec un peu de nouvelles du Danemark. Ici aussi on est confins, mais ca se passe bien car le gouvernement a pris des mesures de confinement strictes certes un peu tard, mais assez brutalement. Un point intressant est l'aide conomique du gouvernement : le pays va payer 75% du salaire des employs si l'entreprise s'engage  ne pas licencier. En d'autres mots, l'conomie est mise en pause et est prte  repartir aussi sec.

Seul article francophone que j'ai trouv : https://www.985fm.ca/nouvelles/econo...-sa-population

Plus en dtails mais en anglais : https://www.theatlantic.com/ideas/ar...uld-us/608533/

----------


## ABCIWEB

> Fallait regarder TF1 plutt :p


De quels masques parlait-il ? J'ai bien prcis que je parlais de FFP2. 

Mais tu fais bien de faire cette remarque car j'ai constat que CNEWS par exemple est bien plus critique que A2, pas tant au niveau des journalistes mais des mdecins qu'ils invitent  tmoigner et qui sont pour beaucoup trs critiques pour les promesses de masque annonces il y a plusieurs jours mais qui n'arrivent toujours pas, et qui sont "scandaliss et furieux que le gouvernement les balade sans leur dire ce qu'il en est rellement car ils ne peuvent rien prvoir ni s'organiser". Ils voudraient "un casque pour faire la guerre et aussi pour viter de contaminer les patients qui ne le sont pas". 

La solidarit entre les riches se limite aux intrts financiers, mais quand il s'agit de la sant, ces mdias hier complices, invitent aujourd'hui des personnes trs critiques qui dnoncent une "organisation pitoyable qui fait honte pour la sixime puissance mondiale", dsorganisation  laquelle ces mmes mdias ont eux mme particip activement en approuvant systmatiquement le pillage des ressources de l'tat... Mais bon cette petite fcherie s'arrtera sans doute ds la diminution des infections.

Concernant le virus, si la rgion Rhne Alpes Auvergne est rgulirement cite comme faisant partie des rgions les plus touches, c'est moins le cas pour l'Auvergne (1 seul mort pour l'instant dans l'Allier). C'est surtout le Rhne et la Loire qui sont concerns, plus de population mais aussi plus  l'Est comme ce qui se passe dans toute la France, la proximit avec l'Italie y est sans doute pour quelque chose. Mais on est  l'abri de rien, les contaminations augmentent d'une dizaine de cas par jour dans le Puy de Dme. On va tre oblig de construire un mur entre le Puy de Dme et la Loire, ils deviennent maintenant nos mexicains  ::mrgreen::  Enfin bon on a peut-tre pas besoin d'eux pour se contaminer, car je ne sais pas chez vous, mais il m'a sembl observer un relchement sensible du confinement dimanche.

Je parle de ma rgion parce qu'en regardant les infos rgionales je viens de lire que le CHU de Clermont Ferrand traite dj les cas graves avec de l'hydroxychloroquine et des antibiotiques. Ils parlent aussi de traiter tous les cas dclars mme  domicile dans un proche avenir mais peut-tre (ou sans doute, l'article est assez vague) avec une autre molcule. Il va y avoir aussi de nouveaux protocoles de recherche qui vont tre appliqus au CHU de Clermont-Ferrand. Il est peu probable qu'ils aient administr ces molcules faute d'impossibilit de suivre le protocole standard car il n'y a actuellement que 3 patients en ranimation pour une centaine de lits disponibles.

Cela m'a tonn un peu car avec le buzz des marseillais je croyais que l'hydroxychloroquine n'tait utilise que l-bas. Peut-tre c'est pareil dans vos rgions et vous ne le savez pas (perso je viens de le dcouvrir). Ou peut-tre que le CHU fait partie des essais cliniques de l'Inserm, mais ils l'auraient sans doute prcis. Ou peut-tre encore le second buzz anti Raoult tait pour viter que les patients fassent de l'automdication et dvalisent les pharmacies.




> J'ai t absent un moment pour des raisons familiales, mais je reviens un peu avec un peu de nouvelles du Danemark. Ici aussi on est confins, mais ca se passe bien car le gouvernement a pris des mesures de confinement strictes certes un peu tard, mais assez brutalement. Un point intressant est l'aide conomique du gouvernement : le pays va payer 75% du salaire des employs si l'entreprise s'engage  ne pas licencier. En d'autres mots, l'conomie est mise en pause et est prte  repartir aussi sec.


Oui c'est pareil en France, et en Allemagne aussi certainement puisqu'ils avaient dj utilis le chmage partiel en 2008, ce qui n'avait pas t le cas de la France.

----------


## ddoumeche

> C'est tout ce que l'auteur de l'article que j'ai cit demande, de la reproductibilit.


Et bien que les hpitaux suivent le simple protocole labor par Raoult. D'ailleurs de nombreux mdecins vont le faire, fidle au certain dHippocrate, et certains se soignent mme avec.




> Personne n'a dit qu'il ne fallait pas engager des tests cliniques. T'es  cot de tes pompes.


C'est en fait mme un peu tard pour les tests cliniques, ils ont dj t pratiqus en Chine (cit dans l'tude de Raoult), en Core du sud,  New York etc. Attendons les essais cliniques europens, qui nous donneront des rsultats dans trois mois, pour annoncer l'efficacit de telle ou telle substance. D'ici l, l'pidmie se sera teinte d'elle mme en laissant 50000 morts sur le carreau.




> Ok t'es dfinitivement  l'ouest. Ce qu'il dit est qu' ce moment n'importe qui peut avancer sa solution et la faire appliquer en jouant sur l'emballement mdiatique, pour le meilleur et pour le pire.


Je vois, tu es un comique n'assumant mme pas les propos des blogs qu'il cite. Il y a emballement mdiatique parce que l'tat est en roue libre, n'a rien prpar  tel point que la ministre de la sant dmissionne en rase campagne (en se dfaussant sur sa hirarchie, quelle lchet), qu'on invite sur les plateaux des imbciles comme Cymes, ou Martin Hirsch, haut fonctionnaire se permettant de juger les travaux du plus grand spcialiste mondial des maladies infectieuses.
Pendant ce temps outre-atlantique, un mdecin cite sur les grandes ondes les travaux de ce mme spcialiste et annonce un taux de rmission de 100% (exagr mais nanmoins bon), information reprise par un grand chef d'tat qui bnficie d'une audience considrable.
Voila une information qui sauve des vies. Et pendant ce temps en France ? rien, ou plutt il est urgent d'attendre de ne pas se presser, comme Gamelin, de ne pas mobiliser les hpitaux privs, de restreindre la chloroquine aux cas graves l o elle a peu d'efficacit.

Il n'y aurait pas d'emballement mdiatique si le gouvernement faisait son travail, voila qui nous rappelle douloureusement la situation  Saint Vincent.




> Marco, Je comprends ton empressement, mais crois tu vraiment qu on devrait y aller avant validation ? 
> On dit quoi aux patients si dans les 6 mois on a 20% de chance de faire un AVC ou un arrt cardiaque?


La chloroquine est un anti-paludique pris par des centaines de millions de personnes depuis des dizaines d'annes, il y a peu de risques si on respecte la dose prescrite (1g max par jour pour un adulte). Tous les malades du Lupus sont aujourd'hui traits avec ce mdicament, tous les bidasses en opex en prennent. Il tait en vente libre jusqu'en janvier 2020, avant que madame la ministre ne le fasse retirer. Concidence fcheuse et mal explique, qui lui portera tord.

Et bien tu diras  tes patients, j'ai le devoir de vous soigner et de ne pas vous laisser mourir, mme si ce traitement peut ventuellement vous causer d'autres problmes plus tard.

----------


## Marco46

> de ne pas mobiliser les hpitaux privs


Il y a peu de communication l dessus mais le priv fait sa part. Il accueille tous les malades possibles et imaginables qui ne sont pas covid transfrs depuis les hpitaux publics pendant que le public se concentre de plus en plus sur le covid.

Pour le reste entirement d'accord. Ce mdicament est utilis depuis des dcennies le problme des tests est de savoir si il est efficace ou pas et pas de dcouvrir sa dangerosit qui est connue et maitrise depuis des lustres. Notons qu'il s'agit vraiment d'orgueil franco-franais  ne pas faire confiance aux chinois et aux corens dans leurs conclusions. C'est  la limite du racisme.

----------


## tanaka59

Bonjour, 




> De quels masques parlait-il ? J'ai bien prcis que je parlais de FFP2. 
> 
> Mais tu fais bien de faire cette remarque car j'ai constat que CNEWS par exemple est bien plus critique que A2, pas tant au niveau des journalistes mais des mdecins qu'ils invitent  tmoigner et qui sont pour beaucoup trs critiques. Des promesses de masque annoncs il y a plusieurs jours mais qui n'arrivent toujours pas et qui sont "scandaliss et furieux que le gouvernement les balade sans leur dire ce qu'il en est rellement car ils ne peuvent rien prvoir ni s'organiser". Ils voudraient "un casque pour faire la guerre et aussi pour viter de contaminer les patients qui ne le sont pas". 
> 
> La solidarit entre les riches se limite aux intrts financiers, mais quand il s'agit de la sant, ces mdias hier complices, invitent aujourd'hui des personnes trs critiques qui dnoncent une "organisation pitoyable qui fait honte pour la sixime puissance mondiale", dsorganisation  laquelle ces mmes mdias ont eux mme particip activement en approuvant systmatiquement le pillage des ressources de l'tat... Mais bon cette petite fcherie s'arrtera sans doute ds la diminution des infections.
> 
> Concernant le virus, si la rgion Rhone Alpes Auvergne est rgulirement cite comme faisant partie des rgions les plus touches, c'est moins le cas pour l'Auvergne (1 seul mort pour l'instant dans l'Allier). C'est surtout le Rhone et la Loire qui sont concerns, plus de population mais aussi plus  l'Est comme ce qui se passe dans toute la France, la proximit avec l'Italie y est sans doute pour quelque chose. Mais on est  l'abri de rien, les contaminations augmentent d'une dizaine de cas par jour dans le Puy de Dme. On va tre oblig de construire un mur entre le Puy de Dme et la Loire, ils deviennent maintenant nos mexicains  Enfin bon on a peut-tre pas besoin d'eux pour se contaminer, car je ne sais pas chez vous, mais il m'a sembl observer un relchement sensible du confinement dimanche.
> 
> Je parle de ma rgion parce qu'en regardant les infos rgionales je viens de lire que le CHU de Clermont Ferrand traite dj les cas graves avec de l'hydroxychloroquine et des antibiotiques. Ils parlent aussi de traiter tous les cas dclars mme  domicile dans un proche avenir mais peut-tre (ou sans doute, l'article est assez vague) avec une autre molcule. Il va y avoir aussi de nouveaux protocoles de recherche qui vont tre appliqus au CHU de Clermont-Ferrand. Il est peu probable qu'ils aient administr ces molcules faute d'impossibilit de suivre le protocole standard car il n'y que 3 patients en ranimation pour une centaine de lits disponibles.
> ...


J'habite la frontire franco-belge , je suis ffar de voir le retour des frontires entre la france et la belgique :o . Des murs en btons pour empcher pitons et voiture de passer.  :8O:  Pourtant cette frontire est la plus ouverte au monde . Avec des rues ou un ct et franais, l'autre belge.

Sinon dans le nord la situation est trs proccupante. Mons en Belgique est un foyer. Sur Valenciennes et Courtrai cela commence  se propager. aussi . Lille va voir la vague arriver  ::?:   ::(:

----------


## fredoche

Concernant Raoult, les donnes sont accessibles et sur la table, y compris celle de la vido de dimanche
https://www.mediterranee-infection.c...e-coronavirus/

Aprs la critique en France on sait faire, de la gastronomie, du thatre,... Le truc c'est que c'est rarement ds cuistos, des acteurs, ...
M'enfin on parle pas de la mme chose. 
N'empche que l'analogie entre m'bapp et duchmoll jouant en 4e division utilise par le professeur est parlante




> Marco, Je comprends ton empressement, mais crois tu vraiment qu on devrait y aller avant validation ? 
> On dit quoi aux patients si dans les 6 mois on a 20% de chance de faire un AVC ou un arrt cardiaque?
> 
> Les protocoles sont aussi la pour nous protger de nos impulsions ou nos intuitions.


a me rappelle le tabac en vente libre cette histoire de chance, avec des "chances" (en principe on parle plutt de probabilit) bien plus grandes 




> Sinon j'ai vu ce lien qui parle de Folding@home et peut permettre de faire avancer la recherche en mettant son pc  contribution pour du calcul en rseau. Je serais tent d'y participer mais j'ai des donnes clients confidentielles... et pas assez de connaissances en scurit logicielle sur windows pour m'assurer  100% qu'aucun de ces fichiers ne pourra tre lu.


J'ai mis la machine de mon gamin et la mienne l-dessus. Tu peux faire tourner ce truc dans une VM si tu veux, ce qui l'isolera de ta propre machine




> comme Gamelin


Oui voil... pas trop bousculer nos hirarchies quand mme

Concernant la Belgique ma copine est infecte. Elle a dur depuis plus d'une semaine, avec des moments vraiment hards. Depuis ce matin a va mieux mais perte totale de got et d'odeur. Pas teste (mme principe qu'en France) mais infection covid-19 quasi certaine. Pour 2  3 semaines encore de ce rgime selon un mdecin qui l'a lui-mme attrap, et qui a vcu un truc similaire

----------


## benjani13

Bon, quand je vous dit que la situation est compltement fucke. Exemple : https://twitter.com/JulienAubert84/s...41387501174785

On a un dput qui appelle * abandonner les essaies cliniques d'un mdicament* par ce que *une tude* chinoise n'a pas montr d'efficacit dans le cadre de leur protocole. Ces guignols sont absolument dangereux! N'ont ils pas des conseillers scientifique pour leur expliquer qu'une tude ne se suffit jamais  elle mme qu'elle soit positive ou ngative?




> Concernant la Belgique ma copine est infecte. Elle a dur depuis plus d'une semaine, avec des moments vraiment hards. Depuis ce matin a va mieux mais perte totale de got et d'odeur. Pas teste (mme principe qu'en France) mais infection covid-19 quasi certaine. Pour 2  3 semaines encore de ce rgime selon un mdecin qui l'a lui-mme attrap, et qui a vcu un truc similaire


La copine de mon frre  le droit  la perte totale odorat et got depuis hier, sans symptme pralable, et sans trop de symptme autre depuis, on croise les doigts.

----------


## pmithrandir

Attention..  il y a 2 mdoc.la cloroquine utilis en paludisme et hydroxycoloquine du de Raoul

https://www.lemonde.fr/sciences/arti...0_1650684.html

----------


## ABCIWEB

> Bon, quand je vous dit que la situation est compltement fucke.


Et le journal du 20h sur A2 vient de refaire une campagne anti-Raoult bien appuye de plusieurs minutes qui reprend les arguments dj noncs ici en rajoutant ses difficults relationnelles avec ses collgues comme cerise sur le gteau.

Mais a sert  quoi maintenant de continuer ce lynchage mdiatique puisque l'hydroxychloroquine est intgre au panel de tests de l'Inserm (entre autre) et qu'on aura une rponse d'ici environ 2 semaines ? D'autant plus qu'ils utilisent maintenant des arguments qui n'ont absolument rien  voir avec l'efficacit thrapeutique. On va finir par croire qu'il les gne pour des raisons autres que scientifiques. Ou alors il sert de tte de turc pour dtourner l'attention. On ne sait pas.

----------


## fredoche

Beau message et belle chanson sur facebook

https://www.facebook.com/SAUChalon/v...815/?__tn__=-R

Un an de grve sans aucune rponse

----------


## MABROUKI

> Attention..  il y a 2 mdoc.la cloroquine utilis en paludisme et hydroxycoloquine du de Raoul
> 
> https://www.lemonde.fr/sciences/arti...0_1650684.html


Merci  pour l' info car moi aussi je l' ai prise pour la belle quinine du paludisme ( en arabe dialectal clbre sous le nom de "quina" chez mes parents).
Alors  que la seule vue du  prfixe "hydroxy-machin" me donne des sueurs froides.
Car plus les prfixes sont longs ou multiples plus a sent la molcule de  pure synthse du docteur JEKYLL.

----------


## foetus

> On va finir par croire qu'il les gne pour des raisons autres que scientifiques. Ou alors il sert de tte de turc pour dtourner l'attention. On ne sait pas.


Si on le sait et tu n'es pas au courant apparemment  ::mrgreen::  le Dr Raoult est en conflit avec Yves Levy, prsident-directeur gnral de l'Inserm  ... et mari d'Agns Buzin.
C'est une guerre de clochers franco-franais  ::aie::   ::aie:: 

Et comme disent certains commentaires goguenards sur Internet  ::wow::  "Les pharma. prfrent vendre une molcule trs chre avec effet secondaire qu'1 traitement connu depuis 40 ans et qui cote cacahute"





> information reprise par un grand chef d'tat qui bnficie d'une audience considrable.


 ::whistle::  c'est suite que Donald Trump a voulu achet une solution  un laboratoire allemand et la rserver aux USA. Il y a eu un mini scandale et il s'est rabattu sur la solution du Dr Raoult.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Notons qu'il s'agit vraiment d'orgueil franco-franais  ne pas faire confiance aux chinois et aux corens dans leurs conclusions. C'est  la limite du racisme.


Aux USA ils l'utilisent aussi :
Trump approuve la chloroquine comme traitement contre le Covid-19



> "Nous allons pouvoir rendre ce mdicament disponible quasiment immdiatement", a assur le prsident lors d'une confrence de presse  la Maison Blanche, estimant que cela pourrait "changer la donne" face  la pandmie.


En France c'est peut-tre le lobby pharmaceutique qui pousse le gouvernement  tre sceptique, car le traitement est bon march et lindustrie pharmaceutique prfrerait vendre quelque chose de plus cher. Il y a des laboratoires qui aimeraient bien refaire le coup du vaccin H1N1 de Roselyne Bachelot, a a du coter 1,5 milliards d'euros  l'tat. Une pidmie c'est l'occasion pour les laboratoires de se faire beaucoup d'argent, il y a peut-tre moyen de pousser le gouvernement  rendre un nouveau vaccin obligatoire.

====
La crise du Covid-19 va surtout impacter l'conomie, par consquent le code du travail va prendre cher. (et les gens ne peuvent pas manifester car c'est le confinement), des lois pourraient passer discrtement, comme une loi vot un 15 Aot par 4 dputs  3h du matin.

Coronavirus: le code du travail entre parenthses



> Les rgles vont tre provisoirement assouplies d'abord en ce qui concerne le temps de travail. Certaines entreprises vont tre autoriss  dpasser la dure lgale hebdomadaire, dans la limite de 60 heures par semaine.
> 
> De la mme manire, elles pourront droger a toutes les rgles de repos et de travail le dimanche. Seules les activits essentielles, qui doivent pouvoir tourner  plein rgime, vont tre concernes comme par exemple le transport, l agroalimentaire ou la fabrication de matriel mdical. Une liste prcise devrait tre publie par dcret.


====
Il y a un psychologue qui n'est pas content :
J'ai la rage



> Un psychologue de l'hpital de Mulhouse crie sa rvolte contre ceux qui ont dtruit le systme de sant au nom des restrictions budgtaires. Une fois la pandmie passe, ceux-l mmes rendront des comptes.


Les restrictions budgtaires viennent de l'UE et aujourd'hui les nations membre ont dcid de ne plus les respecter pendant un temps.

Virus : l'Allemagne suspend ses restrictions constitutionnelles sur la dette



> Le gouvernement allemand a dcid lundi de *suspendre ses restrictions aux dficits publics inscrites dans la constitution* avec un recours de 156 milliards d'euros de nouveaux emprunts, qui seront engags pour lutter contre l'impact du nouveau coronavirus.

----------


## Rayek

Masse pouces rouge en vue, mais pour Raoult attention, mme si cela serait formidable, il n'a pas suivit les protocoles scientifiques. C'est mieux expliqu dans cette vido.

----------


## benjani13

> Masse pouces rouge en vue, mais pour Raoult attention, mme si cela serait formidable, il n'a pas suivit les protocoles scientifiques. C'est mieux expliqu dans cette vido.


Attention aux arguments que tu utilises, "il n'a pas suivi les protocoles scientifiques" est vu comme tout  fait positif par les supporter de D. Raoult, car l'urgence le requiert et qu'il fait fi des carcans habituels de la recherche afin de nous sauver. Ce qu'il faut expliquer c'est qu'en faisant cela il se tire une balle dans le pied, car ces "carcans de la recherche" permettent, si suivi, d'assoir l'autorit des rsultats obtenus et d'en prendre les dcisions en consquence avec assurance. L, tout ce qu'il nous propose est juste de le croire. C'est l tout le problme.

EDIT : Je suis en trains de regarder la vido de Mr Sam est il l'explique trs bien  :;): 

Aussi en bref et complet sur les rsultats de l'tude dont il a fait parti. Car si on veut tre objectif, il est un intervenant de l'tude, le premier auteur tant Philippe Gautret. Lui mme n'est cit qu'en 18me et dernire position. Donc autant dire que si le papier donne un prix Nobel comme certains le rclame, c'est pas Raoult qui l'aura.
https://www.franceculture.fr/emissio...otocole-raoult

Ne vous mprenez pas, le but n'est pas de dire "Raoult est un nul", (personne le dit, le lien ci dessus explique juste que l'tude ne permet pas de conclure), juste  donner des arguments  mettre dans la balance.

Sinon cette intervention d'Aurlien Barrau est plutt salutaire. Il nous appelle  garder la tte froide et  tenir compte de la complexit de la situation plutt que tomber dans des discours simplistes:

----------


## Jipt

On m'a envoy a, je fais tourner :

----------


## benjani13

> On m'a envoy a, je fais tourner :


C'est trs drle Jipt que tu partages ce dessin, car Aurlien Barrau dans la vido que j'ai post voque ce dessin (mme si il parle d'une variante o on voit la Terre avec un panneau "Planet Earth is closed for the moment") et le critique assez fortement ( 10min40), et nous met en garde sur l'gocentrisme occidentale et nous invite  valuer plus justement la criticit de la situation (face  d'autres catastrophes au moins aussi grave dans d'autres coins du monde, face  d'autres catastrophes plus graves  venir notamment du  la crise cologique)

----------


## Ryu2000

En attendant de trouver mieux que la chloroquine, on peut lexprimenter. C'est connu depuis longtemps, on sait exactement quels sont les effets secondaires et les risques.
Si a peut aider des malades je ne vois pas le problme... Si le protocole est respect a ne va pas les tuer, au contraire a va peut-tre leur sauver la vie.
Ce serait bien que ce mdicament soit test sur le plus grand nombre possible.

C'est utilis en Chine, en Iran, en Core du Sud, aux USA, ce n'est pas un truc au pif. Ce traitement a t bnfique pour plein de gens.
Il y a plein de franais qui veulent tre cobayes en plus.

===
En ce moment il y a moins de pollution, mais dans 5, 6 semaines (ou plus) quand le confinement sera termin un peu partout, a risque de repartir de plus belle.
Il y a peut-tre des gens qui vont se dire "je viens d'tre enferm 8 semaines de suite, maintenant j'ai envie de faire le tour du monde".
Les usines vont repartir  fond, plein de camions vont circuler, etc.

Enfin il faut faire si le krach aura lieu ou si la bulle va continuer de gonfler pour faire plus mal plus tard.

----------


## benjani13

> En attendant de trouver mieux que la chloroquine, on peut lexprimenter. C'est connu depuis longtemps, on sait exactement quels sont les effets secondaires et les risques.


Argument sans valeur. Insre n'importe quel mdicament bien connu  la place de "chloroquine" est a marche aussi.




> Si a peut aider des malades je ne vois pas le problme... Si le protocole est respect a ne va pas les tuer, au contraire a va peut-tre leur sauver la vie.
> Ce serait bien que ce mdicament soit test sur le plus grand nombre possible.


Il serait bon de ne pas, comme trop souvent, oublier l'histoire et ses rats pour ne pas les reproduire. Je vous invite fortement  lire l'histoire du traitement "miraculeux" contre le SIDA prsent  la presse en hte en 1985 par une quipe franaise, test en hte sur deux patients. Emballement mdiatique, a y est faut traiter tous les malades du SIDA avec a. Et puis la mort des deux patients de l'essaie clinique quelques jours plus tard...

Si le contexte est bien sur diffrent, en revanche les mcanismes sont identiques : la mise de ct de l'thique et du protocole scientifique pour aller plus vite, le jeu de l'emballement mdiatique pour gagner l'appui politico-mdiatique. Et en rsultat une catastrophe. Alors je ne dis pas bien sur que ce sera le cas concernant la chloroquine, on en sait rien. Mais on voit bien ici les similitudes des procds utiliss, et le danger que a reprsente.

https://www.pourquoidocteur.fr/Artic...des-du-Pr-Even

----------


## Ryu2000

> Insre n'importe quel mdicament bien connu  la place de "chloroquine" est a marche aussi.


Ce mdicament a eu des effets positifs sur des malades. Ce n'est pas le cas de n'importe quel mdicament.
En parallle on peut tester d'autres choses et peut-tre qu'ils trouveront mieux un jour. Mais en attendant on un truc pas dangereux qui semble aider des patients, donc on peut tester a aussi.




> Je vous invite fortement  lire l'histoire du traitement "miraculeux" contre le SIDA prsent  la presse en hte en 1985 par une quipe franaise, test en hte sur deux patients.


Ouais mais l ce n'est pas un traitement exprimental, c'est un truc connu, a a t utilis par des millions de malades. On ne va pas tre surpris par un effet secondaire. On est pas en train de dadministrer un immunosuppresseur  des patients dont la maladie se caractrise prcisment par une destruction du systme immunitaire.

Contrairement au vaccin H1N1 qui n'a servi  rien et qu'on a probablement pas russi  refourguer, si on produisait trop de chloroquine ce ne serait pas grave car c'est utile pour soigner d'autres maladies.

----------


## fredoche

> C'est trs drle Jipt que tu partages ce dessin, car Aurlien Barrau dans la vido que j'ai post voque ce dessin (mme si il parle d'une variante o on voit la Terre avec un panneau "Planet Earth is closed for the moment") et le critique assez fortement ( 10min40), et nous met en garde sur l'gocentrisme occidentale et nous invite  valuer plus justement la criticit de la situation (face  d'autres catastrophes au moins aussi grave dans d'autres coins du monde, face  d'autres catastrophes plus graves  venir notamment du  la crise cologique)


Aprs avoir cout Aurlien Barreau, de ce que je lis l, tu fais une analogie qui n'a pas lieu d'tre. ES--tu sur de ton interprtation ?
 Le dessin de Jipt suggre simplement que la plante respire, en tout cas je le comprends comme a.
Quand Barreau parle des 9 millions de morts lis  la pollution, il me semble que a va dans le mme sens. En tout cas a en fera peut-tre une petite proportion en moins.

Et puis pour ce petit extrait que tu suggres, il me semble qu'il y a  prendre et  laisser. J'ai peur aussi qu'il s'coute beaucoup parler, au moins sur ce point.

----------


## el_slapper

> (.../...)plus grand spcialiste mondial des maladies infectieuses.(.../...)


Europen, pas mondial(source : plusieurs grands pontes du monde de la sant que je ctoie professionnellement)




> La chloroquine est un anti-paludique pris par des centaines de millions de personnes depuis des dizaines d'annes, il y a peu de risques si on respecte la dose prescrite (1g max par jour pour un adulte). Tous les malades du Lupus sont aujourd'hui traits avec ce mdicament, tous les bidasses en opex en prennent. Il tait en vente libre jusqu'en janvier 2020, avant que madame la ministre ne le fasse retirer. Concidence fcheuse et mal explique, qui lui portera tord.


Il a aussi la fcheuse habitude d'tre trs efficace in vitro, et beaucoup moins in vivo. Et de ncessiter un dosage extrmement prcis, la dose utile tant dangereusement proche de la dose toxique. Do l'irresponsabilit de Donald Trump : il a encourag les gens  pratiquer l'automdication, et il y  dj mort d'homme. Je ne dis pas qu'il ne faut pas utiliser de chloroquine, je dis qu'il faut laisser sa manipulation aux professionnels qui savent lire - et interprter - une notice d'effets secondaires.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Argument sans valeur. Insre n'importe quel mdicament bien connu  la place de "chloroquine" est a marche aussi.


Posons le problme diffremment. Un de tes trs proches est en train de mourir dans un centre de ranimation. On te propose de lui donner de la chloroquine, a n'aura aucun effet autre que peut-tre le sauver du Covid-19. Par contre, les protocoles scientifiques n'ont pas t respects  la lettre, parce que sinon a aurait pris des mois, et qu'on les a pas.

Tu fais quoi ? (c'est une vrai question)

----------


## benjani13

> Posons le problme diffremment. Un de tes trs proches est en train de mourir dans un centre de ranimation. On te propose de lui donner de la chloroquine, a n'aura aucun effet autre que peut-tre le sauver du Covid-19. Par contre, les protocoles scientifiques n'ont pas t respects  la lettre, parce que sinon a aurait pris des mois, et qu'on les a pas.
> 
> Tu fais quoi ? (c'est une vrai question)


Premire chose : je n'ai pas dit qu'il ne fallait rien donner. Je rpondais strictement  l'argument du Ryu, en lui disant que cette argument l ne justifie en rien l'obsession autour de la chroloquine (si, et je dis bien si, la chloroquine est utile, c'est pas avec cette argument l qu'on va le dfendre). Ce que vous prconisais donc, dans le cadre de cette argument, ce n'est pas "chloroquine, au cas o, plutt que rien", mais "un mdicament connu, au cas o, plutt que rien", ce qui moi me semble dj plus mesure et plus adapt. Soyons prcis sinon on ne peut dbattre.

Deuximement : Tu omets les effets secondaires potentiel  valuer, son ge, ses symptmes actuels, ses antcdents, o il se trouve sur les courbes classique d'volution de la maladie (j'imagine bien que les mdecins commencent  avoir les scnario courants dvolutions de la maladie, o se situe il par rapport  ces scnarios). Quand tu m'auras donn tous ces paramtres je pourrais ventuellement bafouiller une rponse qui n'aura aucune valeur car n'tant pas mdecin.

Et puis bon, ne tombons pas les pseudo dilemmes moraux inutiles. Sinon je peux t'en proposer : t'as un proche qui  le covid-19 et le mdecin refuse de lui administrer de la chloroquine, tu le tabasses pour qu'il finisse par le donner au cas o a sauve ton proche ou tu le laisse mourrir? Bref, tu vois que a nous mne nulle part. Toutes ces questions, habituels, du "et si c'tait votre enfant", "et si c'tait un proche" ne me semble pas avoir de valeur particulire. Chacun remuerait ciel et terre pour sauver un proche, on ferait n'importe quoi, quitte  porter prjudice aux autres, ceux pour qui on pas d'affect particulier. Mais est-ce une bonne chose? Est-ce que collectivement nous pouvons fonctionner comme cela?

Bref, pour finir, encore une fois, je ne dfend aucune thse, ma position tant qu'il est plutt absurde de s'affirmer pour ou contre la chloroquine. Je suis pas virologue, ni mdecine, ni rien qui s'en approche. Donc j'en sais rien. Par contre ce qui mintresse, c'est qu'on s'interroge sur quoi se basent les gens qui nous disent que la chrolorquine est LE remde, ou qu'elle ne l'est pas. Et jusqu' aujourd'hui je ne peut tre que trs circonspect entre ce qui me semble tre l'tat des connaissances, et les ractions tant mdiatique, politiques, ou personnelles.

----------


## Marco46

Un des plus grands experts mondiaux sur ce sujet te dit que la chloroquine est efficace et que le chinois et les corens ont trait avec.

Toi tu choisis d'couter des gens qui sont mdecins certes, certains galement virologues certes, mais pas au mme point que ce monsieur.

Moi ce que je dis c'est que je ne sais pas non plus, mais que tant qu' faire je prfre m'en remettre  l'avis d'un expert reconnu. Mais par contre attention ! En effectuant ces multiples sorties publiques il a pris la responsabilit de ses paroles, donc mon avis c'est qu'on suit son avis mais par contre s'il s'est plant on l'envoie en pices dtaches sur Mars (enfin en zonzon quoi) parce que faut arrter de dconner avec les gens responsables mais pas coupables.

Comme a s'il se plante il ira jouer au rami avec Buzyn et Philippe en zonzon.

----------


## benjani13

> Un des plus grands experts mondiaux sur ce sujet te dit que la chloroquine est efficace et que le chinois et les corens ont trait avec.


Si tu as des sources correctes l dessus je suis sincrement preneur, car j'en vois beaucoup pass des noncs quivalent mais sans sources. Encore tout  l'heure sur Twitter, un tweet d'une personne assez coute dans les mdias "350 personnes soigne  la chloroquine  New York, 0 dcs". En rebondissant au travers de 8 retweet on finit par tomb sur une vague lettre d'un mdecin difficile  authentifi qui en parle. Donc si tu as des donnes fiables je suis vraiment preneur.




> Toi tu choisis d'couter des gens qui sont mdecins certes, certains galement virologues certes, mais pas au mme point que ce monsieur.


En fait j'essaie surtout d'couter plusieurs avis clairs, voir si l'argument de l'un n'a pas trouv rponse par un argument oppos d'un autre. Ne tombons pas dans le syndrome Galile. Ce qui m'inquite notamment c'est les drives que a engendre, notamment comme je l'avais cit hier, un dput qui d'un ct appelle  traiter  la chloroquine, de l'autre appelle  cesser les valuations clinique d'un autre mdicament. C'est trs dangereux.




> Moi ce que je dis c'est que je ne sais pas non plus, mais que tant qu' faire je prfre m'en remettre  l'avis d'un expert reconnu. Mais par contre attention ! En effectuant ces multiples sorties publiques il a pris la responsabilit de ses paroles, donc mon avis c'est qu'on suit son avis mais par contre s'il s'est plant on l'envoie en pices dtaches sur Mars (enfin en zonzon quoi) parce que faut arrter de dconner avec les gens responsables mais pas coupables.


Certes, mais bon, la prison a ne fait pas revenir les morts. Tout ce que je dis c'est que la situation est plus complexe que beaucoup ne le laisse penser, et qu'on doit pas tous jouer  quitte ou double.

----------


## fredoche

> Masse pouces rouge en vue, mais pour Raoult attention, mme si cela serait formidable, il n'a pas suivit les protocoles scientifiques. C'est mieux expliqu dans cette vido.


T'as vu, pas de pouce rouge pour l'instant

Par contre l'auteur de cette vido ne se prend pas pour de la merde, et tout ce qu'il dit est dit sur le ton de la suggestion, suggrant ici et l le manque de probit du Pr Raoult, mais aussi son incomptence. Lui met un gros pouce rouge, mais est-il vraiment tay ce pouce rouge ?

Rien que la photo d'appel pour cette vido devrait interpeller. Ce visage grimaant, bien racoleur. Une photo pour Voici ?
Quelqu'un qui quelque part appelle  la supercherie, mais qui en mme temps me semble utiliser des mthodes trs "marketing". Du fait qui est le plus dangereux ?

Un clown youtubeur ayant un  certain succs surement, qui va trouver ici un bon moyen de faire de l'audience ? 

Ou bien un professeur d'universit, engag dans la recherche et la mdecine depuis 40 ans probablement,  la tte d'un institut de pointe dans le domaine, laboratoire d'une universit qui n'est pas dans les dernires effectivement. On n'arrive pas  cette place l par hasard, en France autant qu'ailleurs, sinon encore moins. Il dirige un institut qui incorpore nombre de professeurs et de docteurs.

C'est comme si l'auteur de cette vido dessinait en toile de fond le portrait d'un complot, alors que je le trouve lui  bien plus complotiste  que ceux qu'ils dnoncent, ou celui, sur la base dlments peu tangibles en fin de compte, sinon la taille de l'chantillon, et les suggestions qui ensuite n'engagent que lui puisque comme il le dit il n'y connait rien. Les articles  l'appui de son pamphlet :



> Analyses du papier de Raoult et son quipe & de l'emballement sur la chloroquine:
> http://curiologie.fr/2020/03/chloroqu...
> https://twitter.com/Damkyan_Omega/sta...
> https://twitter.com/JeanAlexanian/sta...
> https://twitter.com/ColinGiacobi/stat...
> https://blogs.mediapart.fr/olivierbel...
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5SmNJ...
> https://twitter.com/infofrance2/statu...


A voir sur youtube pour les liens prcis.
Des tudiants en doctorat, des critiques sur des points de dtail... Ok mais o est la vritable dmonstration de la supercherie relle. Sinon ses grandes envoles sur le principe de la "prudence pistmique". A partir de 18'40 le mec est assez pathtique, notamment dans l'ode  soi-mme. Effectivement...
Et la conclusion 


> *" La chloroquine est peut-tre le remde miracle. La probabilit est trs leve. Mais le professeur Raoult n'est pas  ce stade son prophte"*


Moi j'appelle a de la bonne grosse branlette intellectuelle.

Bon je sais bien que ici notamment beaucoup se targuent d'tre scientifique, si ce n'est pas avec une majuscule.
Le principe de l'exprimentation scientifique, c'est notamment de reproduire les expriences et de vrifier la reproductibilit des rsultats.

Sa prudence pistmique ne dmontre rien.

L'absence de reproductibilit dmontrerait quelque chose. Vu la situation les personnes infectes, c'est pas a qui manque. Reproduire le protocole, et valider ou non les rsultats obtenus, a me parait accessible, tout en levant les biais mentionns.

Le reste c'est  mon sens du gros bullshit, ce sont ces gens-l le gros bullshit

----------


## ddoumeche

> c'est suite que Donald Trump a voulu achet une solution  un laboratoire allemand et la rserver aux USA. Il y a eu un mini scandale et il s'est rabattu sur la solution du Dr Raoult.


Je ne connaissais pas cette de l'histoire, mais c'est un mdecin qui a parl des rsultats de Raoul  la tl, ce qui a t repris par Donald. Qui est peut-tre ce que vous voulez, mais aussi un fieff politicien sachant pertinemment le gain  attendre de l'annonce d'une dcouverte. 
Cela ne nous rien en soi sur l'efficacit globale de la molcule, ni en bien ni en mal, et si Xi Ping ou Merkel avait annonc la dcouverte, elle bnficierait tout autant d'une couverture mdiatique importante. 

Il n'empche qu'un mdecin de New York a refait l'exprience sur 340 patients, 0 dcs, 0 malades. L encore  vrifier.




> Masse pouces rouge en vue, mais pour Raoult attention, mme si cela serait formidable, il n'a pas suivit les protocoles scientifiques. C'est mieux expliqu dans cette vido.


Mme critique que pour curiologie, qu'est ce que ton blogueur attend pour publier une contre-tude dans une revue  comit de lecture dmontrant l'irreproductabilit de l'exprience, car c'est tout ce qu'on demande ? Ahhhhh il n'est mme pas mdecin ... la bonne blague. C'est juste un frustr d'internet transfrant sa frustation sur la dtestation des hros comme il l'admet volontiers dans ses commentaires que l'on peut lire quand on clique sur le petit "Plus" et  que je cite.




> -Vite fait sur Raoult qui serait un "grand spcialiste international": C'est sans doute un scientifique comptent (quoique j'ai BEAUCOUP de raisons de me mfier) mais la plupart des articles que vous m'envoyez pour le prouver sont....signs par lui-mme !! Vous auriez d le voir !! Arrtez de chercher des CONFIRMATIONS de ce que vous voulez croire, cherchez l' ERREUR, elle tait flagrante !


Donc tu cites un gros boulet et les gros boulets sont non seulement nuisibles mais dangereux, et le pouce rouge c'est moi.




> Europen, pas mondial(source : plusieurs grands pontes du monde de la sant que je ctoie professionnellement)


C'est leur avis de grands pontes mais pas celui d'expertscape, ni des milieux de biologie molculaire auquel j'ai accs (mais l on est dans la lutte des classes voir des chapelles). Donc je maintiens, et puis plus grande spcialiste europen ce n'est pas mal. Et donc qui est le meilleur ?




> Il a aussi la fcheuse habitude d'tre trs efficace in vitro, et beaucoup moins in vivo. Et de ncessiter un dosage extrmement prcis, la dose utile tant dangereusement proche de la dose toxique.


Comme tout mdicament il y a une posologie  respecter et tu peux aussi faire une surdosage de paractamol. Et donc ?




> Do l'irresponsabilit de Donald Trump : il a encourag les gens  pratiquer l'automdication, et il y  dj mort d'homme. Je ne dis pas qu'il ne faut pas utiliser de chloroquine, je dis qu'il faut laisser sa manipulation aux professionnels qui savent lire - et interprter - une notice d'effets secondaires.


C'est un faux procs, quand a t-il encourag les amricains  s'auto-mdicamenter ? date, heure, extrait vido svp.
DJT a me semble-t'il toujours parl d'hydrochloroquine + azithromycine, or ton amricain a consomm de la potasse de chloroquine, un nettoyant pour aquarium. Donc on essaye de faire de la politique politicienne sur un accident domestique, ce qui est trs veule mais peut-t'on s'attendre  plus ?
Il n'empche que DJT a forc la main de la FDA (ou du moins dit que, un politicien ment car il a le droit) pour tester le protocole, qu'on utilise dsormais aussi dans les hpitaux belges. Mme si comme chacun sait le patrimoine gntique des belges et des franais est radialement diffrent.

----------


## tanaka59

Bonjour




> Aux USA ils l'utilisent aussi :
> Trump approuve la chloroquine comme traitement contre le Covid-19
> 
> En France c'est peut-tre le lobby pharmaceutique qui pousse le gouvernement  tre sceptique, car le traitement est bon march et lindustrie pharmaceutique prfrerait vendre quelque chose de plus cher. Il y a des laboratoires qui aimeraient bien refaire le coup du vaccin H1N1 de Roselyne Bachelot, a a du coter 1,5 milliards d'euros  l'tat. Une pidmie c'est l'occasion pour les laboratoires de se faire beaucoup d'argent, il y a peut-tre moyen de pousser le gouvernement  rendre un nouveau vaccin obligatoire.
> 
> ====
> La crise du Covid-19 va surtout impacter l'conomie, par consquent le code du travail va prendre cher. (et les gens ne peuvent pas manifester car c'est le confinement), des lois pourraient passer discrtement, comme une loi vot un 15 Aot par 4 dputs  3h du matin.
> 
> Coronavirus: le code du travail entre parenthses
> ...


Nos dcideurs n'ont tout simplement pas valu un risque > hausse des arrt cardiaques dus au stresse, anxit, peur de la crise . Le nombre de suicide du  l'isolement > une sorte de purgatoire, de mise au bagne, mise  l'isolement, mise  l'cart , l'exclusion . Un monde ou il est interdit de se divertir . Juste manger , se soigner, se laver, dormir. 

Cette crise sanitaire et le confinement me font penser  la srie TV "peur sur le lac" ou encore des sries SF US des annes 1990  2000. Quand la ralit rattrape la fiction :/ ... 




> C'est trs drle Jipt que tu partages ce dessin, car Aurlien Barrau dans la vido que j'ai post voque ce dessin (mme si il parle d'une variante o on voit la Terre avec un panneau "Planet Earth is closed for the moment") et le critique assez fortement ( 10min40), et nous met en garde sur l'gocentrisme occidentale et nous invite  valuer plus justement la criticit de la situation (face  d'autres catastrophes au moins aussi grave dans d'autres coins du monde, face  d'autres catastrophes plus graves  venir notamment du  la crise cologique)


On connait l'expression " la terre va pas arrter de tourner" . Avec plus de la moiti de la population mondiale qui se confine, on peut dire que cette adage est vrai maintenant ! 




> En attendant de trouver mieux que la chloroquine, on peut lexprimenter. C'est connu depuis longtemps, on sait exactement quels sont les effets secondaires et les risques.
> Si a peut aider des malades je ne vois pas le problme... Si le protocole est respect a ne va pas les tuer, au contraire a va peut-tre leur sauver la vie.
> Ce serait bien que ce mdicament soit test sur le plus grand nombre possible.
> 
> C'est utilis en Chine, en Iran, en Core du Sud, aux USA, ce n'est pas un truc au pif. Ce traitement a t bnfique pour plein de gens.
> Il y a plein de franais qui veulent tre cobayes en plus.
> 
> ===
> En ce moment il y a moins de pollution, mais dans 5, 6 semaines (ou plus) quand le confinement sera termin un peu partout, a risque de repartir de plus belle.
> ...


Les jeunes de ma tranche d'age 25/35 ans , qui sont actuellement en situation de sous emploi (CDD/intrim) ou chmage doivent renoncer  tout projet de vie si je suis ta logique ? Ne pas rencontrer lme sur ? Ne pas penser acheter un bien immobilier ? Ne pas penser  avoir un travail stable ? Aspirer  de la tranquillit et stabilit n'est donc plus possible et relve du rve ou du criminalisme ? 




> Argument sans valeur. Insre n'importe quel mdicament bien connu  la place de "chloroquine" est a marche aussi.
> 
> Il serait bon de ne pas, comme trop souvent, oublier l'histoire et ses rats pour ne pas les reproduire. Je vous invite fortement  lire l'histoire du traitement "miraculeux" contre le SIDA prsent  la presse en hte en 1985 par une quipe franaise, test en hte sur deux patients. Emballement mdiatique, a y est faut traiter tous les malades du SIDA avec a. Et puis la mort des deux patients de l'essaie clinique quelques jours plus tard...
> 
> Si le contexte est bien sur diffrent, en revanche les mcanismes sont identiques : la mise de ct de l'thique et du protocole scientifique pour aller plus vite, le jeu de l'emballement mdiatique pour gagner l'appui politico-mdiatique. Et en rsultat une catastrophe. Alors je ne dis pas bien sur que ce sera le cas concernant la chloroquine, on en sait rien. Mais on voit bien ici les similitudes des procds utiliss, et le danger que a reprsente.
> 
> https://www.pourquoidocteur.fr/Artic...des-du-Pr-Even


On oublie souvent une chose dans les anne 1990 : https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Crise_de_la_vache_folle , la crise sanitaire de la vache folle ! La aussi a faire bouffer n'importe quoi aux animaux ou a consommer n'importe comment > un crise sanitaire .

----------


## fredoche

Parlant cette interview du cot belge.
Un peu plus que *le clown de youtube, Mister Sam*. Peut-tre des gens qui savent de quoi ils parlent ? Des docteurs, des professeurs en mdecine

Au mme endroit :
on apprend l'interdiction des "Quick tests" , des tests rapides en date du 17 mars 2020, mercredi dernier, parution au moniteur belge le 18:
https://economie.fgov.be/sites/defau...8-covid-19.pdf

6 millions de masques FFP2 dtruits l'an dernier
https://www.levif.be/actualite/belgi...l-1268215.html

Oui effectivement une certaine parent gntique entre nos dirigeants

----------


## Ryu2000

> Nos dcideurs n'ont tout simplement pas valu un risque > hausse des arrt cardiaques dus au stresse, anxit, peur de la crise .


Quoi ?  ::weird::  ::?: 
Je ne comprend pas le rapport avec ce que je disais. Ok le suicide est une cause de dcs trs importante (plus que les accidents de la route); la France avait un taux moyen de suicide de 12,3 pour 100 000 habitants en 2012, mais c'est quoi le lien ?
Je disais que les restrictions budgtaires imposes par l'UE n'allaient pas tre respectes par les nations membres.  cause de la crise sanitaire.
On a fait des conomies et maintenant on a besoin des hpitaux, donc c'est le cirque. Les membres du gouvernements ont du raliser "Ah mais c'est  a que servent que les hpitaux en fait !".




> Les jeunes de ma tranche d'age 25/35 ans , qui sont actuellement en situation de sous emploi (CDD/intrim) ou chmage doivent renoncer  tout projet de vie si je suis ta logique ?


Hein ?  ::weird::  :8O: 
Je disais juste que la nature tait belle aujourd'hui, parce qu'il y a moins d'humains dehors pour polluer, mais que a risquait de repartir trs fort.
Au dbut de la crise, le gros truc c'tait "certaines usines chinoises sont arrtes, par consquent l'conomie mondiale est au ralentit", une usine en Chine s'arrte a peut stopper beaucoup de choses. Le systme est ultra fragile, avec la super spcialisation parfois un composant indispensable pour toute une industrie n'est produit que dans une seule usine au monde.
Les gens commenaient  avoir de l'espoir "chouette on va crer des usines en France afin de moins dpendre de la Chine", ce serait nickel, mais j'y crois pas trop.

Quand on aura fait 6, 8 ou je ne sais combien de semaines de confinement et que la vie devrait redmarrer on va polluer  nouveau  fond, il y aura peut-tre un pic, il y aura peut-tre plus de ftes, plus de consommation. La frustration va se cumuler pendant longtemps, je ne sais pas ce qu'il va se passer quand on dira aux gens "c'est bon vous pouvez sortir librement". Peut-tre que a va me donner envie de prendre ma voiture diesel et de faire des tours dans 50 villages, on ne sait pas...

Mais aprs c'est bien que les gens trouvent des missions dintrim et fondent une famille. Tant mieux pour eux, ils sont mieux loti que les gens au RSA.
Je disais juste qu'on polluera peut-tre plus aprs la crise du Covid-19 qu'avant. Cela dit des entreprises vont faire faillite, des gens vont se retrouver sans emploi, ils auront moins de moyen pour consommer et voyager, donc ils pollueront moins.
Mais est-ce que les gens vont se mettre  consommer des fruits et lgumes locaux de saison, ou est-ce qu'ils vont acheter des produits qui ont parcouru plusieurs milliers de km ?

Je ne sais pas ce que vous anticipez, mais c'est difficile de prdire ce qui va arriver, la situation est unique, on ne peut pas tellement faire d'analogie avec une autre grosse crise.
L'conomie va trs trs mal, la situation peut dgnrer trs rapidement.
En principe plein de pays devraient tre officiellement en rcession en 2020.

----------


## foetus

> on va polluer  nouveau  fond


 ::whistle::  Apparemment, ce sont les particules fines qui polluent le plus comme les engrais de l'agriculture (ammoniaque)

----------


## benjani13

> Parlant cette interview du cot belge.
> Un peu plus que *le clown de youtube, Mister Sam*. Peut-tre des gens qui savent de quoi ils parlent ? Des docteurs, des professeurs en mdecine


A ce moment je t'invite  lire l'avis de Franoise Barr-Sinoussi, prix Nobel de mdecine en virologie :




> "L'efficacit du traitement n'a pas t prouve de faon rigoureuse": c'est par ce jugement sans appel que Franoise Barr-Sinoussi, co-laurate du prix Nobel de mdecine en 2008 pour sa contribution  la dcouverte du virus du SIDA, a, pour un temps, balay dans une interview au journal Le Monde les espoirs que beaucoup placent dans l'hydroxychloroquine pour traiter les patients atteints de Covid-19.
> 
> Avec une telle dclaration de la part de celle qui vient d'tre nomme prsidente du Comit Analyse Recherche et Expertise (CARE) qu'Emmanuel Macron a install mardi 24 mars  l'Elyse, le souhait de beaucoup de voir la prescription de ce produit rapidement autorise a de bonne chances de rester insatisfait. Le premier Ministre Edouard Philippe avait dj prvenu le lundi 23 mars qu'il n'y aurait pas d'autorisation de mise sur le march (la procdure qui autorise la prescription d'un mdicament pour une nouvelle indication) avant la ralisation de nouveaux tests.





> Mais pour Franoise Barr-Sinoussi, cette urgence ne justifie pas tout. "Il nous faut quelque chose de srieux, l'hydroxychloroquine, ce n'est pas du Doliprane, elle peut avoir des effets dltres et comporter des risques de toxicit cardiaque; il n'est donc pas raisonnable de la proposer  un grand nombre de patients pour l'instant", explique-t-elle dans son interview au Monde.
> 
> "Soyons patients", conclut la laurate du Nobel en renvoyant aux rsultats de l'tude clinique Discovery qui tudie les effets d'anti-viraux utiliss contre le VIH et contre Ebola et aussi l'hydroxychloroquine dans un essai europen. Des rsultats qui devraient tre communiqus dans une quinzaine de jours.


https://www.pourquoidocteur.fr/Artic...-joue-prudence

L'article reprend un article publi par Le Monde rserv aux abonnes: https://www.lemonde.fr/planete/artic...4231_3244.html

PS : Voici l'article entier disponible rcupr sur reddit:




> Co-laurate 2008 du prix Nobel de mdecine pour sa participation  la dcouverte du VIH  lInstitut Pasteur en 1983, la virologiste Franoise Barr-Sinoussi, prsidente de lassociation Sidaction, a t nomme  la tte dun Comit analyse recherche et expertise, compos de douze chercheurs et mdecins, qui devait tre install par lElyse mardi 24 mars. Ce comit sera charg de conseiller le gouvernement pour tout ce qui concerne les traitements du Covid-19. Elle sinquite des fausses nouvelles qui circulent  propos de lpidmie due au coronavirus.
> 
> Vous qui avez particip  la dcouverte du virus du sida, vous tes reste silencieuse jusqu prsent. Pourquoi vous exprimer aujourdhui ?
> 
> Je suis inquite, comme tout le monde, face  cette pidmie, qui me rappelle en bien des points beaucoup de choses douloureuses des dbuts de lpidmie de VIH-sida. Cest bien que les experts qui ont les mains dans le cambouis sexpriment, dont certains dailleurs ont vcu les premires annes de lpidmie de sida. Mais lorsque jai vu les drives de ces derniers jours, je me suis dit que ctait aussi de ma responsabilit de mexprimer. On entend parfois nimporte quoi, par exemple, parler de bactries alors quil sagit dune infection virale.
> 
> Je ragis aussi  la vue, ces dernires heures, des files dattente devant lInstitut hospitalo-universtaire de Marseille pour bnficier dun traitement, lhydroxychloroquine, dont lefficacit na pas t prouve de faon rigoureuse. Certains peuvent tre contamins et risquent de diffuser le virus. Cest nimporte quoi. Jai connu ce genre de situation dans les annes 1980, ce qui peut semer la confusion auprs du grand public, dj sidr par lampleur de cette pidmie.
> 
> Que pensez-vous de lhydroxychloroquine (Plaquenil) et des attentes suscites par ce mdicament ?
> ...


EDIT: Tiens, je prend deux pouces rouge pour avoir juste citer une prix Nobel de mdecine? Bha alors? Il faut quoi comme niveau d'expertise et de reconnaissance d'une personne pour que son avis compte?

----------


## tanaka59

Bonsoir, 





> Quoi ? 
> 
> Je ne comprend pas le rapport avec ce que je disais. Ok le suicide est une cause de dcs trs importante (plus que les accidents de la route); la France avait un taux moyen de suicide de 12,3 pour 100 000 habitants en 2012, mais c'est quoi le lien ?


Cette priode de confinement cre un vide social. Le vide social cre donc un manque de relation entre les individus. Cela cre donc un isolement. L'isolement a donc un impact sur le psychique et psychologique. Cela gnre donc des situations stressantes , angoissantes, anxiognes . 

Des individus se posent donc les questions suivantes : 

> quand va t on revenir dans une situation "normale" ?
> combien de temps va t on devoir vivre ainsi ?
> est ce qu'on est pas "oubli" ou "mis  l'cart" ?

Le stress , l'angoisse et l'anxit sont des facteurs aggravants lors des accidents cardiaques (infractusse, arrt cardiaque, AVC ... ). 

En plus de la crise sanitaire du coronavirus, il faut venir empiler un nombre de mort supplmentaire du au stress , l'angoisse et l'anxit qui va gnrer plus d'accidents cardiaques. 

Comme tu l'as soulign , on peut encore venir empiler en plus les accidents du aux troubles psychiques et psychologiques (suicides entre autre).

On a une crise sanitaire qui gnre en cascade d'autres problmes de sants ... Faut aussi penser  d'autres problmes ... problmes avec l'eau sale et les dchets ? Futurs problmes sanitaires ?




> Hein ? 
> Je disais juste que la nature tait belle aujourd'hui, parce qu'il y a moins d'humains dehors pour polluer, mais que a risquait de repartir trs fort.
> Au dbut de la crise, le gros truc c'tait "certaines usines chinoises sont arrtes, par consquent l'conomie mondiale est au ralentit", une usine en Chine s'arrte a peut stopper beaucoup de choses. Le systme est ultra fragile, avec la super spcialisation parfois un composant indispensable pour toute une industrie n'est produit que dans une seule usine au monde.
> Les gens commenaient  avoir de l'espoir "chouette on va crer des usines en France afin de moins dpendre de la Chine", ce serait nickel, mais j'y crois pas trop.
> 
> Quand on aura fait 6, 8 ou je ne sais combien de semaines de confinement et que la vie devrait redmarrer on va polluer  nouveau  fond, il y aura peut-tre un pic, il y aura peut-tre plus de ftes, plus de consommation. La frustration va se cumuler pendant longtemps, je ne sais pas ce qu'il va se passer quand on dira aux gens "c'est bon vous pouvez sortir librement". Peut-tre que a va me donner envie de prendre ma voiture diesel et de faire des tours dans 50 villages, on ne sait pas...
> 
> Mais aprs c'est bien que les gens trouvent des missions dintrim et fondent une famille. Tant mieux pour eux, ils sont mieux loti que les gens au RSA.
> Je disais juste qu'on polluera peut-tre plus aprs la crise du Covid-19 qu'avant. Cela dit des entreprises vont faire faillite, des gens vont se retrouver sans emploi, ils auront moins de moyen pour consommer et voyager, donc ils pollueront moins.
> ...


La grande inconnue c'est aprs cette crise , est ce que on reprend le train train quotidien ou bien est ce que non c'est lapocalypse ?

----------


## fredoche

> A ce moment je t'invite  lire l'avis de Franoise Barr-Sinoussi, prix Nobel de mdecine en virologie :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.pourquoidocteur.fr/Artic...-joue-prudence
> 
> L'article reprend un article publi par Le Monde rserv aux abonnes: https://www.lemonde.fr/planete/artic...4231_3244.html
> ...


pas moi pour les pouces
Tu noteras qu'elle n'est pas aussi suggestive et racoleuse que le mr sam 



> Les premiers rsultats publis portent sur un tout petit nombre de personnes, une vingtaine, et ltude comporte des *faiblesses mthodologiques*. Il est absolument indispensable que lessai de ce mdicament soit ralis avec rigueur scientifique, pour avoir une rponse sur son efficacit, et ses ventuels effets secondaires. *Il nous faut quelque chose de srieux*. Dautant plus que lhydroxychloroquine, ce nest pas du Doliprane, elle peut avoir des effets dltres et comporter des risques de toxicit cardiaque. Il nest donc pas raisonnable de la proposer  un grand nombre de patients pour linstant, tant quon ne dispose pas de rsultats fiables.


C'est loin d'tre aussi catgorique que l'auteur prcit. Et c'est sa mthode que je trouve dplorable, pleine d'insinuations et d'accusations gratuites, mais peu fondes. Une faon de crier au loup sans monter patte blanche

De toute faon vu comme a bouge autour de ce produit, on aura vite des rponses, plus vite que cette tude  mon avis

A noter l'article wikipdia sur la dame :




> Il pourrait exister un conflit d'intrt personnel, li  ses fonctions passes de chercheuse Inserm  l'Institut Pasteur, dans ses prises de position contre le traitement propos par Didier Raoult. Elle tait en effet en relation avec Yves Lvy, mari de l'ancienne ministre de la Sant Agns Buzyn, qui viendra entre autre lui rendre hommage lors de son dpart  la retraite10.
> 
> La cause pourrait provenir d'un diffrent personnel remontant  2017 entre les deux hommes portant sur le refus par Didier Raoult du changement de statut de fondation des instituts hospitalo-universitaires, qui leurs donnerait trop de libert selon Yves Lvy, pour les transformer en groupe d'intrts publics qui renforce le poids de l'Inserm11. Une autre possibilit pourrait tre la comptition entre service pour le march juteux du Covid-19  celui qui trouvera le premier un traitement12.


https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fran%C...C3%A9-Sinoussi
a devient vraiment n'importe quoi... L encore plein dinsinuations

----------


## ABCIWEB

> EDIT: Tiens, je prend deux pouces rouge pour avoir juste citer une prix Nobel de mdecine? Bha alors? Il faut quoi comme niveau d'expertise et de reconnaissance d'une personne pour que son avis compte?


Le pouce rouge ce n'est pas moi non plus, mais ce qu'elle dit ne nous apprend rien sur le fond. Il n'y a pas besoin d'tre prix Nobel pour savoir qu'un test sur une vingtaine de cas doit tre confirm  plus grande chelle. 

Quant au buzz de Raoult, il avait peut-tre pour but que l'hydrochloroquine soit inclus dans le panel de test de l'Inserm puisque je lis dans ton article qu'il n'a t ajout que rcemment. 

Je n'ai strictement aucune confiance en Macron, en aucune circonstance. Cet esprit retors n'a jamais dfendu l'intrt des franais, ce n'est pas sa vocation de s'intresser aux "gens qui ne sont rien". Il le fera cette fois-ci contraint, mais sa priorit sera toujours de favoriser des intrts qui pourront le servir, aussi la nomination de Franoise Barr-Sinoussi comme prsidente du comit d'experts ne me rassure en rien. Un prix Nobel n'est pas un prix de vertu. Je ne l'accuse pas, je dis que son prix ne garanti pas son impartialit. J'aurais t plus rassur si ces experts avaient t nomms par l'ensemble des responsables pidmiologistes des CHU de France par exemple, ou une instance totalement indpendante du gouvernement. 

Enfin bon, on en saura plus d'ici quelques jours aprs les tests. Sauf si l'hydrochloroquine est test seul (ce que semble dire ton article), alors que la prescription efficace selon Raoult est de l'associer avec de l'azithromycine. Si c'est bien le cas cela ressemble  du sabotage.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Cette priode de confinement cre un vide social. Le vide social cre donc un manque de relation entre les individus. Cela cre donc un isolement. L'isolement a donc un impact sur le psychique et psychologique. Cela gnre donc des situations stressantes , angoissantes, anxiognes .


D'un autre ct comme chacun est enferm seul chez lui, c'est une exprience sociale. T'es pas le seul  tre isol, c'est le cas de tout le monde, donc c'est particulier. Le monde est  l'arrt. Aujourd'hui tre ultra isol c'est la norme. En tant seul chez toi t'as l'impression de participer  un effort collectif, a rassemble les gens quelque part. On vit tous la mme chose au mme moment, a pourrait presque rendre humaniste ce truc  ::P: . En Asie, en Afrique, en Ocanie, en Amrique, en Europe on est tous enferm chez nous.
Les accidents cardiaque sont ngligeables...  Si tout le monde est enferm pendant 8 semaines il n'y a pas de quoi angoisser plus que a.
Pour le moment il n'y a pas tant de morts que a. Il y a quand mme beaucoup plus de gens qui gurissent que de gens qui meurent, donc il n'y a pas trop de quoi paniquer, sauf si vous avez un proche de 70 ans, fumeur, diabtique, qui fait de l'hypertension, l si il est contamin a craint un peu.




> La grande inconnue c'est aprs cette crise , est ce que on reprend le train train quotidien ou bien est ce que non c'est lapocalypse ?


Quand le confinement sera fini on pourra constater les dgts, plein d'entreprises vont faire faillite, le chmage va exploser.
En ce moment les banques centrales font tourner la planche  billet et les tats s'endettent  fond.
Si a le krach avait vraiment eu lieu en 2008 la situation serait meilleur aujourd'hui, mais les banques centrales repoussent l'invitable, ce qui lamplifie, plus le krach aura lieu tard plus il fera mal. Aprs le krach la situation sera peut-tre pire qu'en Allemagne dans les annes 1920 et 10 ans plus tard ce sera la guerre. Thoriquement a pourrait arriver.
Dans le monde capitaliste les crises conomiques sont souvent suivi par des guerres.

Est-ce que dans 2 mois, les banques, les mdias, les politiciens vont reconnatre que l'conomie mondiale est en rcession  ?

===



> https://twitter.com/PhilippeVandel/s...15120020701184
>  En fait, si tu YouPornes  22h30, a gne personne Juste une question dorganisation.  
> Surraliste dialogue entre ministres dans le Canard Enchan du jour (disponible galement en ligne).
> #COVID19 #confinementjour9 #porn

----------


## Jon Shannow

> D'un autre ct comme chacun est enferm seul chez lui, c'est une exprience sociale. T'es pas le seul  tre isol, c'est le cas de tout le monde, donc c'est particulier. Le monde est  l'arrt. Aujourd'hui tre ultra isol c'est la norme. En tant seul chez toi t'as l'impression de participer  un effort collectif, a rassemble les gens quelque part. On vit tous la mme chose au mme moment, a pourrait presque rendre humaniste ce truc . En Asie, en Afrique, en Ocanie, en Amrique, en Europe on est tous enferm chez nous.
> Les accidents cardiaque sont ngligeables...  Si tout le monde est enferm pendant 8 semaines il n'y a pas de quoi angoisser plus que a.


Tu oublies un dtail trs important. On n'est pas tous log  la mme enseigne. Confins dans une grande maison avec jardin, c'est un peu diffrent que confin dans une tour de plein d'tages avec ou sans balcon entour de tours de plein d'tages.  :;): 




> Quand le confinement sera fini on pourra constater les dgts, plein d'entreprises vont faire faillite, le chmage va exploser.





> L'tat paiera !


 ::aie::

----------


## foetus

> Pour le moment il n'y a pas tant de morts que a.


Depuis le stade 2 (fin fvrier il me semble), on ne compte que les cas  lhpital et les cas graves.

Et donc, on ne compte pas les morts dans les EHPAD (estimation  peu prs 146 le 25 mars 2020), ni les morts chez eux, et encore moins les cas indirects (ce n'est pas le COVID-19, mais il y a contribu)
C'est d'ailleurs, une critique depuis 5 semaines : on ne compte que les morts, donc c'est normal que le taux augmente et que ce soit anxiogne. Si on comptait les cas contamins, les cas guris, ... cela serait moins important/ plus parlant ... mais on ne teste personne  ::wow:: 

Fin fvrier, les chiffres officiels chinois qui ont fuits mais retirs (donc avec de grosses pincettes), c'est plus de 300 000 contamins pour 54 000 morts. Donc le coup de 3 000 morts en Chine (du moins pour 11 millions de chinois concerns)  ::ptdr::

----------


## Darkzinus

> Pour le moment il n'y a pas tant de morts que a. Il y a quand mme beaucoup plus de gens qui gurissent que de gens qui meurent, donc il n'y a pas trop de quoi paniquer, sauf si vous avez un proche de 70 ans, fumeur, diabtique, qui fait de l'hypertension, l si il est contamin a craint un peu.


Attention aux chiffres qui sont quand mme nettement sous-valus en terme de dcs On ne compte que les morts dans les hpitaux et pas les morts probables de gens  leur domicile et ceux des EHPAD  Et au final il y a quand mme des dcs dans les populations plus jeunes ( des degrs bien moindres il est vrai mais la probabilit est non nulle). Et on n'est pas encore dans le pic ...

En tout cas aprs cette crise passe, l'excutif a intrt  serrer les fesses car les procs intents par les soignants vont fleurir !

----------


## Ryu2000

> On n'est pas tous log  la mme enseigne.


Ouais celui qui est dans un 9m du CROUS peut finir par pter un cble ^^ et c'est pareil pour ceux qui sont dans un micro appartement  Paris (normalement illgal).
Il y a peut-tre des voisins qui posent problme  cause du bruit et de l'odeur...




> on ne compte pas les morts dans les EHPAD


Hey mais a me rappel un truc !
Coronavirus: en Espagne, les militaires dcouvrent des cadavres dans des maisons de retraite

Bon de toute faon ce n'est pas la fte d'tre en maison de retraite, plein de vieux prient chaque jour pour mourir.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> En tout cas aprs cette crise passe, l'excutif a intrt  serrer les fesses car les procs intents par les soignants vont fleurir !


C'est pas pour rien qu'il a fait ces annonces hier soir...  :;):

----------


## Darkzinus

> Bon de toute faon ce n'est pas la fte d'tre en maison de retraite, plein de vieux prient chaque jour pour mourir.


Ca n'est pas le cas pour tous ! Ne parle pas en leur nom !

----------


## Darkzinus

> C'est pas pour rien qu'il a fait ces annonces hier soir...


Sans doute mais ces annonces n'y changeront rien (ils n'ont pas suivi les recommandations du corps mdical) Cette crise sans prcdent (dans l'histoire mondiale moderne) va avoir un fort impact politique. Quelqu'un comme Trump par exemple va vraisemblablement prendre cher.

----------


## pmithrandir

Pour revenir sur ce que dit le Professeur Raoult, et ses tests sur 20 patients, ca me fait un peu penser  nos mtiers.
En face de lui on a des gens qui veulent absolument tester proprement la substance, parce qu'ils estiment qu'on a pas assez d'information.


Dans une quipe, on a souvent les 2 profils, le mthodique et procdurier, et la personne trs agile dans la prise de dcision en milieu incertain.

Vous savez, cette capacit a dfinir un cap ou prendre une dcision avec 20% des donnes, parce que c'est ncessaire. Qu'on opposera a celui qui a besoin de 99% des informations pour commencer a se sentir rassurer.

J'avoue que le profil des 20% me plait plus dans mon quipe, et je pense qu'il correspond a celui du Pr Raoult, quelqu'un qui a des intuitions, peut tre bonne, et qui fonce quand ca semble aller bien.
Mais je bosse dans l'informatique de divertissement. Si on se plante, on arrte de proposer de la presse en ligne, on ne tue pas des gens.
Je ne comprendrai pas que l'on mette ce genre de profil(dont je fais parti) sur une application en production mdicale. Et dans notre sujet a plus forte raison sur des tests massifs dans le cadre d'une pidmie qui met dj a mal notre systme de sant. Il faut bien sur effectuer des validations, rien que pour limiter les risques de surcharge supplmentaires des structures mdicales.

Ce genre de profil sont en revanche trs bon pour la recherche, puisqu'ils balayent rapidement de nombreux sujets et permette aux plus mthodiques de piocher plus rapidement dans ce  qui parait bon.
Recherche puis industrialisation si on veut...

----------


## Jipt

> C'est pas pour rien qu'il a fait ces annonces hier soir...


Mais il n'a rien dit,  part rpter ce que l'on savait dj.  ::evilred:: 

Ah si, il va y avoir une augmentation des salaires du corps mdical (je simplifie), et deux porte-hlicoptre amphibie et l, faudra qu'on m'explique : c'est le porte-hlicoptre qui est amphibie (avec des petits roues pour sortir sur la plage ?) ou c'est l'hlicoptre ?

Bref, encore du blabla pour montrer qu'il existe encore et c'est tout.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Mais il n'a rien dit,  part rpter ce que l'on savait dj. 
> 
> Ah si, il va y avoir une augmentation des salaires du corps mdical (je simplifie).


Non, non, il n'a pas dit que cela. Certes il a parl d'augmentation de salaires et de primes (encore heureux), mais il a surtout dit qu'il y aurait un investissement massif dans la sant publique. Ce que les services hospitaliers rclament depuis des mois, des annes. Et, que lors des dernires manifs, leurs demandes ont t accueillies par des tirs de lbd et des lacrymos (rien de neuf en macronie). Bref, il fait (enfin il annonce) un virage  180 de sa politique de merde. Mais, ce ne sont que des annonces, et ce M. ne m'inspire aucune confiance...

----------


## Ryu2000

Il y a des gens qui n'taient pas content sur Twitter parce qu' Mulhouse Macron n'avait pas le mme masque que les autres et en plus il parait qu'il avait dit que les masques ne servaient  rien.
Les masques sont peut-tre utile pour protger ceux qui voient de nombreuses personnes chaque jour. Dans les grandes surfaces, les bureaux de tabac, les boulangeries, etc.
Parce que si un client contamine un vendeur, le vendeur va voir passer des centaines de personnes, donc il va peut-tre en contaminer quelques unes.

Je dteste ce type de vido avec la musique nervante :

----------


## Darkzinus

C'est un scandale de toute faon ce dplacement  Il devrait faire du tltravail, on est en confinement non ? Je ne vois pas en quoi il a besoin de se dplacer pour faire des annonces

----------


## fredoche

Il doit continuer  exister...

Je te rejoins pmithrandir. Aprs nous avons plein de biais cognitifs en ce moment, difficile d'y voir clair

Des annonces mais rien de chiffr non ? Par contre les milliards pour les banques et les bourses c'est chiffr n'est-ce pas ?

----------


## pmithrandir

Honntement le flou est partout. On voit dans la bote ou je travaille que l on est loin d tre au clair sur ce qui est vraiment dans les dcrets aprs l nonce et la rdaction de la loi.


Enfin, Je voudrais rpondre  cette histoire de masque, ou mme de tests des ministres et de macron que l on oppose aux soignants.

Je pense que tout l excutif et le parlement doivent avoir une priorit absolue aux protections. Au dessus des personnels soignants.

La raison est simple, nous sommes en dmocratie et si ces 2 entits ne fonctionnent plus, c est tout le processus dcisionnel qui s arrte. En pleine crise, ce n est pas le moment d avoir la moiti de l assemble nationale qui dcde et les ministres qui tombent comme des mouches. Ni de leur ajouter le stress ppur le vie.  J ai envie qu ils aient autant que possible un environnement serein pour prendre leurs dcisions... pas qu ils soient anims par la peur du matin au soir.

----------


## foetus

> Enfin, Je voudrais rpondre  cette histoire de masque, ou mme de tests des ministres et de macron que l on oppose aux soignants.


Et tu en penses quoi de cet article de 20 minutes  ::wow::  :  Si ctait  refaire, je ne ferai pas ce scrutin  Des assesseurs positifs au Covid-19 aprs les municipales

Et premier mort policier officiel (une histoire que j'ai entendu 1 ou 2 autre fois) : un policier malade qui se soigne (srement d'une grippe) et tout  coup, complication/ tat qui s'empire et mort en moins de 24 heures (<- corrigez moi si je dis des btises  ::oops:: )
C'est flippant, lorsqu'on nous disait "juste une grippette"  ::zekill::

----------


## Ryu2000

Est-ce que le gouvernement dpensera autant pour les hpitaux que pour les startups ?
Coronavirus : Emmanuel Macron promet  un plan massif  pour lhpital



> En dplacement dans lhpital militaire de campagne de Mulhouse mercredi, le chef de lEtat a fait plusieurs promesses dinvestissement pour le monde mdical *sans dtail des montants ni des modalits*.


Un article qui parle du stress d au confinement :
Alcool, tabac, drogue... Tous addicts aprs le confinement?



> "En situation de confinement, la plupart des stratgies d'adaptation au stress, comme le sport ou les sorties, n'existent plus. Mais il y a de plus en plus de stress. Et la stratgie d'adaptation qui existe toujours, c'est l'utilisation de substances", abonde Elsa Taschini, psychologue spcialise et co-fondatrice de l'association Addict'Elles.
> (...)
> "On voit la multiplication des e-apros, un besoin de convivialit, de dcompression qui s'associe  la consommation d'alcool", poursuit cette spcialiste. Il faut donc "viter de tomber dans le systmatisme: convivialit gale alcool, stress gale alcool".

----------


## fredoche

Ce systmatisme existe dj pour beaucoup hlas

----------


## MABROUKI

> Il y a des gens qui n'taient pas content sur Twitter parce qu' Mulhouse Macron n'avait pas le mme masque que les autres et en plus il parait qu'il avait dit que les masques ne servaient  rien.
> Les masques sont peut-tre utile pour protger ceux qui voient de nombreuses personnes chaque jour. Dans les grandes surfaces, les bureaux de tabac, les boulangeries, etc.
> Parce que si un client contamine un vendeur, le vendeur va voir passer des centaines de personnes, donc il va peut-tre en contaminer quelques unes.
> 
> Je dteste ce type de vido avec la musique nervante :


Tu as du confondre ,Mr Macron portait un heaume d'acier  , une longue pique pour loigner ses interlocuteurs ,et un gantelet  pour serrer les mains des convives importants...

----------


## Jon Shannow

Le vrai discours de Macron  Mulhouse  :;):

----------


## Jon Shannow

Le gouvernement travail pour notre bien et prend des dcisions dchirantes pour notre sante

----------


## Jon Shannow

La pnurie de masques fait ragir Sibeth Ndiaye

----------


## Jon Shannow

Macron a trouv du stock...

----------


## Ryu2000

> Ce systmatisme existe dj


Boire de l'alcool pour chapper au stress a semble tre une mauvaise ide. C'est comme les autres drogues, il ne faut pas s'habituer  en prendre rgulirement.

Coronavirus : Le gouvernement autorise la prescription de lhydroxychloroquine contre le Covid-19, mais encadre sa vente



> Le Premier ministre Edouard Philippe et le ministre de la Sant, Olivier Veran, ont sign ce jeudi un dcret autorisant la prescription de plusieurs molcules contre le Covid-19. Ce dcret autorise notamment la prescription de Plaquenil, l'un des mdicament  bas dhydroxychloroquine, mais aussi du Kaletra avec lassociation lopinair/ritovanir, contre le Covid-19.
> 
>  Par drogation  larticle L. 5121-8 du code de la sant publique, lhydroxychloroquine et lassociation lopinavir/ritonavir peuvent tre prescrits, dispenss et administrs sous la responsabilit dun mdecin aux patients atteints par le covid-19, dans les tablissements de sant qui les prennent en charge, ainsi que, pour la poursuite de leur traitement si leur tat le permet et sur autorisation du prescripteur initial,  domicile , dtaille le dcret.


Bon ben voil c'est un truc de rgl, on entendra peut-tre moins parler du professeur Didier Raoult de lIHU de Marseille maintenant.

----------


## ddoumeche

> A ce moment je t'invite  lire l'avis de Franoise Barr-Sinoussi, prix Nobel de mdecine en virologie


Aprs une longue attente, attente surnomme la drle de pandmie, l'ennemi a lanc une offensive surprise massive et pntr nos dfenses l o personne ne l'attendait, par les frontires. L'ennemi est dans la place, l'ennemi est partout, l'ennemi jubile. Gamelin tant apparu en pleurs  l'ORTF, alternant entre "'on ne pouvait pas prvoir" et "j'avais tout prvu", Le gouvernement nomme l'ex-gnrale Barr-Sinoussi, hros de Verdun, pour reprendre l'offensive. 
Cette brave dame  72 ans (encore une gonzesse dcidment), aurole de gloire, mais sans aucune exprience de la crise qui nous occupe, propose d'attendre de ne rien faire pendant 15 jours, pour attendre le rsultat de test bidons.
D'ici l, nous serons donc  5000 morts de plus, mais la sauvegarde de la vertu outrage du haut conseil scientifique n'a pas de prix. Peut-tre se croit-elle encore dans les annes 60.

Pourquoi ne pas avoir nomm un des directeurs des hpitaux de Paris parfaitement au courant de l'tat de la sant, des stocks, de l'volution de la pandmie, voila qui m'interpelle.

Le seul point sur lequel notre hroque gnrale a raison est que nous sommes dans le n'importe quoi  obliger le personnel soignant, mdical et paramdical,  se rendre dans  un unique dispensaire massilien pour se faire dpister, dispensaire qui pratique seul la moiti des tests de la rpublique. Soit 5000, tandis que l'autre ennemi jur, le seul, le vrai l'Allemagne en pratique 160000 par jour, alors que c'est de la PCR de base.

Hier soir, Notre petit timonier est apparu devant les camras de notre rgime bien aim, devant le glorieux hpital de campagne de 30 places mont en un temps record, tel Georges Clemenceau 1 sicle avant lui. Il paraissait dpit, et bien seul.

Scoop : notre rgime autorise dsormais le traitement  l'hydroxychloroquine et  lopinavir/ritonavir (cit en exemple par le blog curiologie compar  ce torchon du Raoul ... tude qui n'a pourtant donn aucun rsultat. Mais l'important c'est la forme, le culte du beau papier).

La cinquime colonne des gens procduriers et mesquins, qui ne prennent jamais de risques mais par contre qui nous ont mis dans la merde cette situation, est dconfite. 

On les aura

----------


## Ryu2000

Coronavirus : Un mois aprs les assurances de Trump, les Etats-Unis sont dsormais le pays le plus touch



> Avec prs de 40.000 personnes positives, New York comptabilise prs de la moiti des cas du pays. Et avec 385 morts, pour lessentiel en moins dune semaine, la courbe est pour linstant au-dessus de celles de la Catalogne, de Madrid et de la Lombardie au mme stade.


Aux USA il va probablement il y avoir un paquet de morts puisque le Covid-19 est plus dangereux chez les obses.

===



 Wuhan quand il y avait 372 cas connus, il y avait probablement 10 000 cas rel. Le jour o l'OMS a dit que c'tait une pandmie, Macron a fait ce discours :



> https://twitter.com/emmanuelmacron/s...14127562756097
> Nous ne renoncerons  rien.
> Surtout pas  rire,  chanter,  penser,  aimer.
> Surtout pas aux terrasses, aux salles de concert, aux ftes de soir dt.
> Surtout pas  la libert.
> Surtout pas  notre esprit de rsistance qui fait la Rpublique si grande, la France si forte.

----------


## Marco46

> Pourquoi ne pas avoir nomm un des directeurs des hpitaux de Paris parfaitement au courant de l'tat de la sant, des stocks, de l'volution de la pandmie, voila qui m'interpelle.


Bah parce que soit ils sont noys sous le travail (le vrai, pas de la communication), soit ils sont dj contamins.




> Cette brave dame  72 ans (encore une gonzesse dcidment), aurole de gloire, mais sans aucune exprience de la crise qui nous occupe, propose d'attendre de ne rien faire pendant 15 jours, pour attendre le rsultat de test bidons.
> D'ici l, nous serons donc  5000 morts de plus, mais la sauvegarde de la vertu outrage du haut conseil scientifique n'a pas de prix. Peut-tre se croit-elle encore dans les annes 60.


C'est un bon rsum !

----------


## David_g

> Cette brave dame  72 ans (encore une gonzesse dcidment), aurole de gloire, mais sans aucune exprience de la crise qui nous occupe, propose d'attendre de ne rien faire pendant 15 jours, pour attendre le rsultat de test bidons.


<Troll> ha non, les rsultats de test Bidon, on les a eu dj</troll>

----------


## pmithrandir

Je trouve votre discours assez mprisant(y compris ta pique bien dgueulasse sur les "gonzesses" ddoumeche). 

Vous seriez les premier a rler si le gouvernement mettait en uvre un traitement non test sur des milliers de personnes.

La ils ont mme autoris votre traitement ftiche, dans des cas trs encadr. Mais c'est possible.

Donc, vous voudriez quoi de plus ? Des dcisions prcipites sans rflexion et sans donnes pour les justifier ?

Je suis dsol, mais Dieu Raoult a russi a obtenir des rsultats sur quelques patients, ca n'est pas suffisant et heureusement qu'ils ne ragissent pas aussi vite que vous le souhaiteriez. Parce que ca serait le cas pour toutes les dcisions qui seraient prise  l'(emporte pice, a celui qui a le plus de bagou ou qui se fait le plus entendre.

Un peu de srieux...

(et n'oubliez pas que dans le cadre du protocole de test, environ 150 personnes sont testes avec ce produit depuis 2 jours... je vois mal ce que l'on peut faire de plus.

----------


## foetus

> Un peu de srieux...


C'est sr le gouvernement est srieux  ::wow:: 

Je me renseigne sur Internet, et on sait depuis fin fvrier - dbut mars, que le pic en France va arriver au alentour de dbut mai (on verra bien  ::whistle:: )
La Chine a commenc  tester tout un tas de truc pour au moins enrayer le COVID-19 - comme la vitamine C
Les Corens (ceux du Sud) ont mis en place un traitement pour tendre les "_drive-in_" de tests  plus de monde.

Et en France, au pied de la vague, on nous dit : mais attendez les masques (il vont arriver), le gel nous n'en avons pas (utilisez le savon), on va faire les tests (il faut au moins 15 jours), on lance "la construction" dhpitaux (mobiles, militaires) ... et en plus on pourrait reprendre l'cole le 4 mai 2020 et nos chiffres ne sont pas trop mauvais  ::help::

----------


## fredoche

La ralit c'est que ce traitement est utilis un peu partout selon les recommandations du professeur Raoult et probablement au del de ces recommandations, hors protocole de tests.
La ralit c'est qu'il explicite une mthode simple, sur la base de produits existants, et dans un cadre qu'il circoncit. Il parle aux cerveaux des mdecins (hommes ou femmes),  leur intelligence, et  leur libre-arbitre. 
Il recommande une dose sans risque d'effets indsirables en principe, en association avec un antibiotique, et dans une priode d'infection qui est dfinie. A savoir ds que la personne est identifie porteuse du virus, et avant que celle-ci finisse en soins intensifs, ou en ranimation. Il indique qu'alors il est trop tard, le virus a fait son uvre, et il n'est probablement plus trs prsent. Voil ce que j'ai compris.

Moi ce que j'ai entendu de sa bouche c'est "dpister et traiter". Et au demeurant c'est ce qu'il fait. Et a nerve profondment notre establishment.

Tu sais il y a une expression commune qui dit " la guerre comme  la guerre"... On en est loin l chez certains

Pour le reste ces histoires de prophtises, de dification, de chevalier blanc, c'est de la branlette intellectuelle, de la foutaise.

Et le rcit de ddoumeche, hormis cette pique sur les gonzesses, a beaucoup de sens.  Moi je lis du dpit, du dgout, une forme de rage devant tant d'incomptence et de manque de pragmatisme. Les rfrences  Gamelin et Bloch sont diablement pertinentes. Nous payons ici notre histoire et notre culture, et la reproduction culturelle et sociale qui fait que nous sommes France. Je partage et je plussoie  coup de pouce vert pour le coup. Et le mpris aussi je le partage, je ne renvoie l que le mpris qui nous a t adress ces dernires annes,  tous sans exception.
Il n'y a qu' voir les gesticulations qui occupent nos gouvernants pour comprendre. Toute la merde qui sort de leur bouche, les exemples pullulent chaque jour. Toujours pas de masques, toujours pas de gel, surement pas de mdicaments quand il les faudra, que ce soit paractamol, ou hydroxychloroquine, etc.
Des promesses en l'air pour le corps mdical quand on sort 40 milliards d'euros pour le priv et plus de 300 milliards de garanties pour les prts. 
Ils sont o les milliards pour les hpitaux ? L ? Maintenant ?

Et cette histoire de culture  la franaise, on peut la savourer  loisir, il n'y a qu' voir ce qu'ont donn nos fameux projets informatiques nationaux comme Louvois, des trucs qui priclitent pendant 15 ans, pour comprendre...

----------


## el_slapper

> (.../...)Et cette histoire de culture  la franaise, on peut la savourer  loisir, il n'y a qu' voir ce qu'ont donn nos fameux projets informatiques nationaux comme Louvois, des trucs qui priclitent pendant 15 ans, pour comprendre...


Alors a, c'est loin d'tre typiquement Franais. Le logiciel du systme d'armes du F35 (amricain) ou l'aroport de Berlin Brandebourg (Allemand) son des exemples de management inepte,mlange de folie des grandeurs et de pense positive  des niveaux toxiques.

Plus gnralement, Je me suis fait flamber en ses lieux pour avoir os dire que j'avais pris des dcisions sans tre sur de mon coup dans le cadre de ma vie professionnelle. Certes, c'tait en bancaire, et seul du pognon tait en jeu. Mais je comprends ou veut en venir le professeur Raoult. Les 3 fois ou j'ai fait a, je savais ce qui m'attendait si je me plantais(et j'ai vu un collgue vir pour s'tre plant sur ce genre d'initiative). Je savais aussi que si je ne le faisais pas, le projet en entier se plantait.

Aprs, c'est une question d'intuition. L'intuition, a se travaille. Las trois fois ou j'ai fait le coup (dont une en sous-marin pour ne pas me faire remarquer, les deux autres fois, j'tais  dcouvert, et j'ai entendu un "gloups" trs fort quand ils ont compris ce que j'allais faire), j'ai sauv le projet. Mais j'tais sur des technos que je connaissais par cur, ou j'avais un historique de succs massif, et j'avais assez de billes en main pour pouvoir me dire "le doute est faible, a doit passer". C'est un risque. 

Le professeur Raoult a salop son tude(c'est mal). Il a racont conneries sur conneries sur le rchauffement climatique. Mais son bilan en terme de virologie en fait le meilleur d'Europe. Il a travaill son intuition sur le sujet depuis des dcennies. Il y a le feu. Moi je dis, le risque est raisonnable, _dans ces conditions_. Si on avait trois mois devant nous, le risque ne serait pas raisonnable. Mais on ne les a pas.

Oui c'est un risque. Sans risque, on ne fait rien. Et le risque doit tre rapport au risque de ne rien faire. J'aurais pu me planquer, trois fois de suite, et dire "moi,j'obis juste aux ordres. On me demande de garnir 18 flux un par un alors qu'il existe un moyen simple de factoriser? On me demande de reproduire 7 programmes - qui sont des copier-coller des un des autres, lgrement modifis, et je devrais faire une refonte complte en suivant cette architecture? On me demande explicitement de faire planter le programme  chaque donne en entre errone(au prtexte de dtecter les erreurs), alors qu'un recyclage propre est possible?". J'aurais pu dire oui, et regarder le train se planter au ralenti, trois fois. Et on m'aurait vir de toutes faons. Quitte  mourir, autant mourir avec panache. Et les trois fois, je m'ne suis sorti. Oui j'ai pris des risques  agir. Mais il y avait aussi des risques  ne pas agir.

Mes risques  moi taient simplement financiers. L, on parle de vies. Qu'on risque si on agit...mais aussi si on agit pas.

----------


## rawsrc

vous auriez une explication au fait qu'aucun pingouin du gouvernement ne parle rellement de la prolongation du confinement.

Comme rien n'est gratuit en ce bas monde, la seule hypothse que j'entrevois est qu'ils vont tarder sur l'annonce afin de dcaler le plus possible la date de la libration et si elle pouvait tre postrieure au 1er mai (jour de grosses manifs et journe syndicale)... Alors l bonjour le champagne en haut-lieu...

----------


## pmithrandir

A mon avis, ils retardent l'chance pour limiter les impacts sur le chmage partiel.
On en est rendu  2 Milliard de dpense par semaine, et si on sait que le confinement durera 4 semaines de plus (de manire officielle) il y aura je pense beaucoup de socit qui vont arrter de travailler et se mettre en pause en attendant que a passe.

Honntement, le gouvernement devrait galement inciter les socits  maintenir leurs quipes au travail, par exemple en donnant une ristourne de 20% des charges. a coutera toujours moins cher que le chmage partiel gnralis.

C'est le moment d'investir, mais dans un contexte comme celui ci, maintenir les quipes en place sans perspectives solides relve de l'inconscience pour un dirigeant dans certains secteurs.(aronautique par exemple)

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Honntement, le gouvernement devrait galement inciter les socits  maintenir leurs quipes au travail


Dsol, mais a me fait bondir de lire un truc pareil ! Le gouvernement devrait promulguer un confinement total pendant 2/3 semaines, pour commencer et voir si l'pidmie recule. L, des gens vont bosser et promne le virus un peu partout. Seuls ceux qui assurent la vie courante devraient avoir le droit de travailler. On est contagieux 14 jours avant d'avoir les symptmes. On est tous porteurs potentiels sans le savoir, puisque notre gouvernement n'a pas t capable de provisionner des tests !

Moi, je suis au boulot, mais franchement, c'est pas la joie. Tout le monde a peur de chopper le coronavirus. Certes, nous sommes en Bretagne, on est moins touch, mais il n'empche qu'il y a des cas et donc que le virus est dans le coin. 

Quand je vois qu'il y a encore des bus, des trains et mme certains avions qui circulent, c'est purement de l'inconscience.  ::roll::

----------


## fredoche

Pour les curieux, un autre professeur avec un discours pragmatique. videmment le mme service que Raoult, il ne doit surement pas tre crdible celui-l non plus.






> Alors a, c'est loin d'tre typiquement Franais. Le logiciel du systme d'armes du F35 (amricain) ou l'aroport de Berlin Brandebourg (Allemand) son des exemples de management inepte,mlange de folie des grandeurs et de pense positive  des niveaux toxiques.
> 
> Plus gnralement, Je me suis fait flamber en ses lieux pour avoir os dire que j'avais pris des dcisions sans tre sur de mon coup dans le cadre de ma vie professionnelle.


Que ce soit typiquement franais j'en sais rien. J'aurais beaucoup d'explications au phnomne

Que tu te sois fait flamber dnote aussi du mode de fonctionnement gnral professionnel qui occupe nos mtiers.

Je peux te dire simplement que moi au cours de ma vie professionnelle, et vu mon parcours qui n'a rien  d'acadmique, mes dcisions ont toujours t dictes par le bon sens et le pragmatisme. Avant d'avoir pris mon poste de responsable du dv informatique de ma boite, je bossais chez HP. 
J'ai eu  partir de 2001  reprendre le dveloppement d'une application de workflow mtier qui avait dj *3 ans de dveloppement sans qu'elle n'ai jamais pu tourner*. A l'origine un dveloppement Green informatique. Elle tait faite par des informaticiens de mtier, pas des anciens apprentis psychologues comme j'avais pu l'tre par mes tudes. Appli web en ASP, DLL compils  partir de VB6, SQL server. Buggue jusqu' l'os. Mais 250 pages de documentation dcrivant toutes les classes et le merdier d'un moteur qui tait incapable de fonctionner. Le truc tait cens fonctionner  travers le firewall HP en synchronisant 2 bases et personne n'avait su le faire faire. C'est le premier truc que j'ai rgl, en socksifiant (https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/SOCKS) tout simplement le service de synchronisation. C'tait document par les quipes rseaux, mais pour a il faut tre (un peu) curieux. Les quipes rseaux bossaient juste  cot au passage, mme plateau, une alle pour nous sparer. Moi je suis passionn, et puisque je ne suis pas issu de ces fameuses  acadmies, je n'ai pas les limites qui vont avec, donc je cherche, je trouve, je fais. A noter qu'en arrivant je n'avais jamais touch  VB6 ni visual studio. Mais bon a n'a rien de complexe. Et on m'a pris quand mme. Et ma cheffe tait dpite de me voir partir. 16 ans aprs quand j'ai repris contact elle m'a d'emble propos de me recommander sur Grenoble, ce qui ne m'intressait pas.

Je suis parti de HP avec une appli fonctionnelle,  l'interface entirement refaite  la charte HP, et conviviale pour les utilisateurs. Une vraie appli web quoi. Pas un bousin chiad sur le papier et les diagrammes, mais qui ne fonctionnait pas. Je n'ai pas crit une ligne de documentation de mo travail, j'en avais rien  foutre, et mes chefs non plus.
Auparavant  HP j'avais assist  un beau naufrage pour une appli facture 150 000, un dploiement de "Backweb sales accelerator" pour lequel j'tais le support technique de cette socit et de leurs techniciens. C'est l que tu vois que faire du bon code quand tu atteins une certaine complexit n'est pas accessible  tous. Et en plus le code n'est pas tout, nous travaillons avec des machines, des rseaux, des systmes, d'autres systmes, des flux, des utilisateurs, le temps, etc. Bref un an  les assister 2j/5 pour constater qu'ils ne pourraient pas livrer un truc qui marche. On a dit stop. J'ai personnellement recommand que l'on dise stop.

Alors  cot de a la science elle isole les problmes. L'exprimentation, les laboratoires, c'est fait pour supprimer le maximum de parasites, c'est le contrle des conditions de l'exprience. On normalise le maximum de facteurs. C'est bien loin du terrain bien souvent.

Arriv dans ma boite en 2003, mme situation avec un dveloppement datant de 1999 d'une appli de GED sur la base d'un logiciel minable Imation qui aprs faillite du premier prestataire (Himalaya une web agency)et procs avec condamnation, devait tre termine par une autre boite, avec 3 techos de mtier dont il tait vident qu'ils n'taient ni comptents ni intresss. Mais acadmiques et diploms, a oui. J'ai pass 6 mois  les cravacher pour leur faire pondre un truc potable et fonctionnel. L encore un truc tout buggu dvelopp avec les pieds et sans cohrence. Un an aprs j'ai dcid de refaire l'appli moi-mme, bout par bout, en commenant par les lments clefs de l'interface, parce que c'est ce qui fait face aux utilisateurs, et c'est les utilisateurs qui utilisent et qui paient en fin de compte. La fameuse UI/UX qui est tant  la mode aujourd'hui. a fait 20 ans que je suis au fait de ces questions. J'ai dcid a parce que sinon je me voyais au chmage dans les 3 mois, tu vois ? Bien m'en a pris, j'ai dur 16 ans et demi, collectionn des belles rfrences d'envergure nationale et/ou internationale, et acquis une exprience  laquelle peu peuvent prtendre.

Il y a pas longtemps j'ai particip  une discussion sur la programmation fonctionnelle. Tu y as particip aussi. Les mecs qui y crivent dcouvrent pour une bonne partie ce truc qui a pris une sacr importance depuis au moins 5 ans  aux USA, notamment grce  Javascript. A mon avis une bonne partie des intervenants n'ont mme jamais essay dcrire le moindre bout de code qui aurait un petit aspect fonctionnel. Mais ils taient tous aptes  critiquer le sujet comme les langages qui n'imposent pas le fonctionnel tant pour la compilation que pour la correction syntaxique. Ces gars vivent en thorie, sont imbus de leur savoir. 
Par contre ils sont probablement assez incapables, notamment de pondre des rsultats, des applis qui fonctionnent et que l'on commercialise, pour lesquels des gens paient. Je me focalise peut-tre surtout sur certaines personnes, mais maintenant avec l'ge j'ai fini par comprendre 2-3 trucs.

Pour en revenir  ce dbat, tu as une mdecine de terrain, qui soigne, quotidienne, engage, et qui va pas tout faire comme dans le manuel. Et tu as une mdecine scientifique, de laboratoire, qui cherche, qui isole les facteurs d'exprimentation, etc. 
Les 2 ne vont pas l'une sans l'autre, mais aucune n'est suprieure  l'autre, et si il y en a une, je prends la premire, celle qui me soigne et me sauve.

J'ai t sauv, je l'ai dit plusieurs fois ici, a se joue en quelques secondes, et je suis heureux que la personne qui a fait les gestes ncessaires, les personnes, n'aient pas eu  rviser leur manuel et les procdures et fait ce qu'il fallait quand il le fallait.

----------


## fredoche

> Certes, nous sommes en Bretagne, on est moins touch


 ::mrgreen::  les irrductibles gaulois, par toutatis ! 




> mais il n'empche qu'il y a des cas et donc que le virus est dans le coin.


Il est videmment partout

Bon courage Jon  :;):  A toi et tous ceux qui bossent sans confinement  ::zoubi::

----------


## pmithrandir

> Dsol, mais a me fait bondir de lire un truc pareil ! Le gouvernement devrait promulguer un confinement total pendant 2/3 semaines, pour commencer et voir si l'pidmie recule. L, des gens vont bosser et promne le virus un peu partout. Seuls ceux qui assurent la vie courante devraient avoir le droit de travailler. On est contagieux 14 jours avant d'avoir les symptmes. On est tous porteurs potentiels sans le savoir, puisque notre gouvernement n'a pas t capable de provisionner des tests !
> 
> Moi, je suis au boulot, mais franchement, c'est pas la joie. Tout le monde a peur de chopper le coronavirus. Certes, nous sommes en Bretagne, on est moins touch, mais il n'empche qu'il y a des cas et donc que le virus est dans le coin. 
> 
> Quand je vois qu'il y a encore des bus, des trains et mme certains avions qui circulent, c'est purement de l'inconscience.


Dsol, je parlais du tltravail.

Dans mon cas, on bosse en tltravail, mais sur nos produits dinvestissement et notre recherche. mais avec nos clients qui sont touchs, on ne va pas vider nos rserves en continuant comme ca longtemps avec des revenus en berne.

----------


## Ryu2000

> On est tous porteurs potentiels sans le savoir, puisque notre gouvernement n'a pas t capable de provisionner des tests !


Si un client contamine une caissire, elle peut contaminer plein de monde. C'est pour a qu'il est conseill de ne pas aller  la boulangerie chaque jour, si tu sors 1 fois par semaine au lieu de 7, quelque part t'as 7 fois moins de chance de finir contamin (en trs gros).
Dans les hpitaux la capacit est satur, si t'es vieux ou faible, on ne va pas taccueillir et on va te laisser mourir chez toi, ce n'est pas le moment qu'un vieux ait un problme de sant.
Normalement c'est autour du 20 avril qu'il y aura le plus de malades connus en France.




> Quand je vois qu'il y a encore des bus, des trains et mme certains avions qui circulent, c'est purement de l'inconscience.


Il y a des gens qui ont besoin des bus pour faire des courses ou aller au boulot (caissires, infirmires, etc), mais globalement les bus sont plutt vide. Les passages s'assoient  l'arrire, il n'y a plus besoin de montrer son titre de transport ^^

----------


## el_slapper

Nous on est sous l'eau, Les gens bossent plus que d'habitude...mais avec 90% de notre chiffre d'affaire ralis auprs des hpitaux avec un ERP qui leur permet dsormais de grer le coronavirus(on en est  3 versions de notre couche de gestion du coronavirus). Je ne crois pas tre reprsentatif.

----------


## ddoumeche

> Bah parce que soit ils sont noys sous le travail (le vrai, pas de la communication), soit ils sont dj contamins.


Oui, j'aurais du citer un spcialiste du SARS mais on n'en a pas  ma connaissance. Les hpitaux parisiens sont tellement noys sous le boulot que Martin Hirsh (dj cit) a de la visibilit  1 semaine, 3, 2 jours, que tous les lits de Seine Saint Denis sont bonds et ce alors que nous sommes en phase ascendante.
Il faut faire des ponts ariens vers les autres rgions voir les autres pays non touchs ... mais cela mobilise des mdecins.




> <Troll> ha non, les rsultats de test Bidon, on les a eu dj</troll>


C'est du troll, mais les rsultats ont les a dj: diminution de la charge virale en 6 jours compar au groupe tmoin. Je veux bien que cela porte sur peu de patients parce qu'il n'y a que peu de patients  l'IHU  ce moment l, que les patients soient plus nombreux  finir en ra ou  dcder dans le groupe de test car rien ne nous dit o ils en taient au dbut du traitement, mais tout de mme, il y a quelque chose. Donc il faut creuser, mais pourquoi l'INSERM et la Sant n'ont-ils pas creus ?
Lors de la dernire grande pidmie d'bola, on n'a pas pass 10 ans  faire des tests, il fallait aussi des rsultats tout de suite.




> Je trouve votre discours assez mprisant (y compris ta pique bien dgueulasse sur les "gonzesses" ddoumeche).


Ce n'est pas plus dgueulasse que de s'obscusquer qu'un savant soit climatosceptique. Qu'est ce qu'on en a faire de ses opinions, qu'il coute du heavy metal, ait un berger allemand ou soit un adorateur de Maurice Thorez ? Il faut avoir sa carte du Parti maintenant pour tre habilit  parler ? mais dans ce cas l vous aurez des dizaines de cas comme celui cet ophtalmologiste chinois  qui on a ordonn de se taire.
Les responsables ont t envoys au goulag mais le mal a t fait.




> Vous seriez les premier a rler si le gouvernement mettait en uvre un traitement non test sur des milliers de personnes.


Et bien justement qu'attendait le gouvernement pour tester sur des centaines de personnes aprs l'annonce du 25 fvrier ? Nous sommes le 27 mars.




> Donc, vous voudriez quoi de plus ? Des dcisions prcipites sans rflexion et sans donnes pour les justifier ?


On a l'impression que tu n'es jamais all au feu, avec une application critique qui ne rpond plus en production et qui fait perdre des centaines de milliers d'euros . Dans ce genre de cas, il faut trouver une solution tout de suite, et pour cela tester un  un les palliatifs, pas dans 1 semaines aprs validation par la QA dont rien ne dit que leur validation prouvera quoi que ce soit.

Quel srieux en effet.




> (et n'oubliez pas que dans le cadre du protocole de test, environ 150 personnes sont testes avec ce produit depuis 2 jours... je vois mal ce que l'on peut faire de plus.


Mais pour cela, il aura fallut que 600 gnralistes portent plainte contre le ministre de la Sant pour non assistance  personne en danger afin que tout le monde sache ce qu'il risquait  faire dans l'attentisme.

----------


## tanaka59

Bonsoir, 




> Oui, j'aurais du citer un spcialiste du SARS mais on n'en a pas  ma connaissance. Les hpitaux parisiens sont tellement noys sous le boulot que Martin Hirsh (dj cit) a de la visibilit  1 semaine, 3, 2 jours, que tous les lits de Seine Saint Denis sont bonds et ce alors que nous sommes en phase ascendante.
> Il faut faire des ponts ariens vers les autres rgions voir les autres pays non touchs ... mais cela mobilise des mdecins.


Plusieurs choses qui ont de quoi rendre furieux ! 

Saint Pierre et Miquelon, Saint Martin, Saint Barthlemy , Polynsie, Caldonie, Wallis et Futuna , Vanuatu = des iles qui dpendent de la France . Dont le systme sanitaire est plus que limit  :8O:  Mais personne n'en parle ! 

Par contre Pour Guadeloupe, Martinique, Guyane, Runion on envoye des bateaux militaires ??? On s'occupe des DOM mais les TOM alors ?  ::evilred:: 

Autre catastrophe en perspective Mayotte qui a ... un seul hpital ! 

La vague actuellement frappe l'est de la France > on envoye dans l'ouest ou il y a de la place. Quand la vague  l'est va baisser, les hpitaux du centre et de l'ouest vont resolliciter ceux de l'est  cause d'une saturation  leurs tour ? 

Ne serait il pas mieux de laisser les malades dans leurs rgions au lieu de jouer aux chaises musicales ? La politique du bouche trou va vite montrer ces limites .  ::|:   ::?:   :8O:   ::alerte::   ::arf::

----------


## Ryu2000

Apparemment des industriels ont proposs  l'tat de fabriquer des respirateurs et l'tat n'a pas rpondu.

----------


## ABCIWEB

> Je trouve votre discours assez mprisant(y compris ta pique bien dgueulasse sur les "gonzesses" ddoumeche).


Oui cette pique tait malvenue, et c'est pour cette raison que je n'ai pas plussoy son message, mais je suis d'accord avec le reste de ses propos.




> Vous seriez les premier a rler si le gouvernement mettait en uvre un traitement non test sur des milliers de personnes.


Mais comment faut-il le dire, que hydrochloroquine a dj t teste sur des millions de personnes pour d'autres pathologies ? Alors certes ce n'tait pas dans ce cadre et il peut exister des effets secondaires, mais a mrite pour le moins d'tudier la question sans crier au scandale. On aurait pu comprendre s'il s'agissait d'une molcule nouvelle, mais ce n'est pas le cas et il y a urgence d'tudier toutes les possibilits, y compris celle provenant d'un expert mondialement reconnu. 




> La ils ont mme autoris votre traitement ftiche, dans des cas trs encadr. Mais c'est possible.
> 
> Donc, vous voudriez quoi de plus ? Des dcisions prcipites sans rflexion et sans donnes pour les justifier ?
> 
> Je suis dsol, mais Dieu Raoult a russi a obtenir des rsultats sur quelques patients, ca n'est pas suffisant et heureusement qu'ils ne ragissent pas aussi vite que vous le souhaiteriez. Parce que ca serait le cas pour toutes les dcisions qui seraient prise  l'(emporte pice, a celui qui a le plus de bagou ou qui se fait le plus entendre.
> 
> Un peu de srieux...
> 
> (et n'oubliez pas que dans le cadre du protocole de test, environ 150 personnes sont testes avec ce produit depuis 2 jours... je vois mal ce que l'on peut faire de plus.


C'est toi qui n'est pas srieux. Ce n'est pas _notre_ traitement ftiche, personne n'a jamais dit cela. Mais on se demande pourquoi Raoult a t oblig de faire tout ce barouf pour que l'Inserm intgre l'hydrochloroquine dans son panel de tests. C'est a la vraie question qui dclenche notre suspicion. Et encore, les tests seront biaiss par le fait que son tude reposait sur des patients qui n'avaient pas dvelopp de forme grave, alors que le l'Inserm n'valuera l'efficacit que sur des patients gravement atteints.

Srieux ? Etait-ce srieux d'appeler les franais  sortir le 06 mars alors qu'il y avait dj des cas dclars en France ? Cet pisode est oubli dans les mdias et l'on prfre rappeler la runion de l'glise vanglique qui s'est droule du 17 au 24 fvrier, soit deux semaines avant. Et l'on passe aussi rapidement sur l'ineptie d'avoir maintenu le premier tour des lections. Par contre tout le monde parle maintenant du manque de masques et de produits ractifs tellement c'est scandaleux, actuel, persistant et impossible  oublier. 

Bien entendu que, comme d'autres, je mprise Macron et son gouvernement. Comment pourrait-il en tre autrement ? On lui renvoie le mme sentiment qu'il nous envoie depuis le dbut de son mandat. As-tu dj oubli ses petites phrases, le gavage des ultra riches au dtriment des services publics et du principe de redistribution, la supercherie du "grand dbat", les yeux crevs, et plus globalement le foutage de gueule permanent ? En parallle  la lgret et au manque de prparation  cette crise sanitaire, on peut penser aussi  la rforme des retraites, engage sans en connatre les rpercussions ni les conditions de financement, bref du grand n'importe quoi. 

Srieusement, je suis doublement inquiet. D'une part par la crise sanitaire, et d'autre part par le fait que ce soit cette quipe de rapaces irresponsables qui la gre. 

Pour finir, un extrait de cet article du quotidien Suisse Le Temps qui rsume parfaitement ma pense :



> ...
> *Lexcentrique Didier Raoult paie cher le prix davoir commis la pire des fautes dans une France mdicale fige  limage du pays
> *
> Or tous les faits recueillis concordent: lexcentrique Didier Raoult, trs critiqu pour son ego semble-t-il surdimensionn, paie aujourdhui cher le prix davoir commis la pire des fautes dans une France mdicale fige  limage du pays: celle de rester, lui le ponte de la Canebire, en marge du systme, voire doser laffronter. Un systme domin par quelques grands mandarins de la sant passs matres dans lart de tout verrouiller. Un systme o Paris regarde la province avec condescendance. Un systme o lesprit de caste nivelle, impitoyable, les initiatives originales et disruptives. Un systme o, comme dans bien dautres corps de lEtat rpublicain, lesprit de cour lemporte sur lesprit de service. Un systme que, justement, un certain candidat Emmanuel Macron promettait de bousculer sil accdait  lElyse en nommant de nouveaux directeurs dadministration centrale (ce quil na pas fait). Un systme incarn par la drive ploutocratique et lucrative de nombreux narques et hauts fonctionnaires aujourdhui au cur du pouvoir macronien, dnonce au vitriol par Vincent Jauvert dans Les Voraces (Ed. Robert Laffont). Un systme que le projet de rforme de lEcole nationale dadministration - un rapport vient dtre rendu  promet de bousculer
> *
> Linfectiologue sans culotte*
> 
> Je ne connais pas Didier Raoult. Mais alors quUderzo, le dessinateur dAstrix, vient de nous quitter, son caractre de Gaulois chevelu, ttu, fanfaron, mgalomane et opinitre dit quand mme quelque chose de cette France en guerre. Dun ct, un mdecin-combattant trs convaincu de sa valeur, isol dans son laboratoire de Marseille et persuad que la libert de penser et de se battre doit primer sur la prudence dEtat. De lautre: un conseil scientifique compos dexperts trs reconnus et trs comptents, qui resserrent la vis   juste titre  sur la population franaise sans exercer, par ailleurs, leur devoir de vrit. Raoult est un infectiologue sans culotte. Eux sont des mandarins, souvent passs par les cabinets ministriels, et les arcanes du pouvoir mdical hexagonal. Jespre de tout cur avoir tort. Mais sil y a, comme je le crois, du vrai dans ce combat-l, cher monsieur Duruel, la France de laprs Covid-19 ferait quand mme bien den tirer quelques leons.

----------


## Mat.M

bonsoirs forumeurs forumeuses
Les Macronneries c'est pas bientt fini , vendredi 27 mars 2020 histoire de commenter l'actualit:  ::mouarf:: 

*Le ministre de l'conomie Mr Le Maire veut bloquer le reversement des divividendes par les entreprises aux actionnaires selon les cas.
Or c'est rat parce qu'une majorit de grandes entreprises et moyennes soit appartiennent  des fonds trangers soit sont capitalises en partie par ces fonds trangers.
Donc tout ce que les entreprises du CAC40 gagnent sur leur marge donc redistribuable en dividendes a permet de financer notamment les fonds de pensions de retraite amricains

*Donald Trump veut faire tourner le "helicopter money" en versant 1000dollars  chaque amricain.
Si le gouvernement franais fait la mme chose nous on va juste toucher 200 euros tout au plus  ::mouarf::

----------


## Ryu2000

Michel Onfray :  le chef de lEtat autorise les banlieues  contaminer  tout va qui elle voudra! Le message est on ne peut plus clair 



> Pendant ce temps, les problmes du non respect du confinement dans les banlieues est abord place Beauvau dans une visioconfrence date du 18 mars. Le Canard enchan nous apprend quelle a permis  Laurent Nunez, secrtaire dEtat  lIntrieur, de prendre une dcision: interdit de  mettre le feu aux banlieues en essayant dinstaurer un strict confinement !
> 
> Cest le monde  lenvers. Cest laction de la police qui mettrait le feu aux banlieues qui refusent de respecter lordre public, autrement dit: qui mprisent la loi. *Le confinement ne sert  rien sil nest pas respect par tous, cest le message que lEtat franais diffuse sur tous les supports mdiatiques. Mais, en ce qui concerne les territoires perdus de la Rpublique, la Rpublique elle-mme donne lordre de laisser faire  ceux qui sont censs la garantir.* On ne peut mieux dire que le chef de lEtat autorise les banlieues  contaminer  tout va qui elle voudra! Le message est on ne peut plus clair. Le jour venu, il faudra sen souvenir.
> 
> Le prfet du Nord aurait quant  lui expliqu que les commerces illgaux (drogue, mais probablement aussi march noir des masques de protection)  exercent une forme de mdiation sociale . Encore un disciple dEdwy Plenel qui va se voir pingler la breloque au veston lors du prochain 14 juillet, et ce des mains mme du prsident de la Rpublique des mots!


Un des mauvais aspects c'est que si une jeune racaille de banlieue tombe dans un tat grave, lhpital pourrait virer un vieux pour lui donner la place.
Les malades restent longtemps sous respirateur, les hpitaux sont rapidement saturs.

Israeli doctor in Italy: We no longer help those over 60



> Dr. Gai Peleg told Israeli television that in northern Italy, the orders are not to allow those over 60 access to respiratory machines.


C'est dommage que les racailles de cit ne soient pas aussi disciplin que les indiens, il suffit de les frapper plusieurs fois avec un bton pour qu'ils comprennent :


Peut-tre que si on envoyait l'arme et qu'elle tirait  balle relle, a dissuaderait 2, 3 vendeurs de rsine marocaine de sortir de chez eux.

----------


## fredoche

Toute cette dliquescence est affligeante.

M'en fout de ces gros cons qui nous gouvernent, de leur mdiocrit sans borne, si seulement ils pouvaient aujourd'hui agir avec efficacit et pas seulement pantomimer.

Le 29 fvrier le conseil des ministres spcial coronavirus a dbouch sur le 49.3 pour les retraites, c'tait il y a moins d'un mois. Vous connaissez la suite... Voil o tait l'urgence.

On est vraiment dirig par des connards, litistes, parisiens (dsol pour ceux qui le sont mais c'est vrai, dconnects du pays), bureaucrates et technocrates, hautement incomptents en ralit

Je me disais hier que leur ralit, la ralit de leur pouvoir aujourd'hui c'est d'interdire, alors ils ont fait la seule chose qu'ils peuvent faire, nous interdire. Le reste de leur pouvoir tient  ces hommes aux ordres, police et arme. Et cogner, punir, verbaliser
Ils ne savent pas faire, crer, organiser, construire. Pour cela ils ont besoin de nous, et nous avons besoin de moyens, de fric, ce qu'ils accaparent.
Ils ont cr la pnurie et aujourd'hui grent cette pnurie, compltement dpasss.

J'espre qu' la sortie de cette crise on se retrouvera tous dans la rue pour les foutre dehors, les jecter, les bannir. 
Les exiler  l'ile du Diable comme ce fut le cas pour Dreyfus :
https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/%C3%8Ele_du_Diable

Un bon reportage du mdia je trouve :

----------


## Ryu2000

Un des bons cts de cette pandmie SARS-CoV-2 c'est qu'on arrtera peut-tre enfin de parler de "couple franco-allemand", au bout d'un moment il faut que tout le monde ralise que a n'existe pas.
Emmanuel Macron en appelle  la  solidarit  budgtaire europenne pour rpondre  la crise due au coronavirus



> Neuf pays europens, dont la France et lItalie, avaient appel mercredi  lancer un emprunt commun  toute lUnion europenne (UE) pour faire face  la crise due au coronavirus, mettant la pression sur lAllemagne, oppose  toute mutualisation des dettes.  Nous ne surmonterons pas cette crise sans une solidarit europenne forte, au niveau sanitaire et budgtaire , estime le chef de lEtat franais dans une interview accorde aux journaux Corriere de la Serra, La Stampa et La Repubblica.


Les allemands sont clairement pas chaud pour payer pour les 27 autres pays et a se comprend trs bien.

===
Une news people :
Coronavirus : Jean-Luc Mlenchon s'est entretenu par tlphone avec l'infectiologue Didier Raoult



> *Didier Raoult est trop mal aim par les belles personnes pour ne pas veiller lintrt*, explique l'ancien candidat  l'lection prsidentielle. Bien sr, jignore les raisons pour lesquelles ces gens dtestent Didier Raoult et pourquoi ils se sentent oblig de le couvrir de sarcasmes et de suspicions. Pourquoi ne se contentent-ils pas de le rfuter sur le plan de la science ? Donc, sachant que sa caricature nest quune projection de la haine de ses dtracteurs, je me suis approch avec gourmandise. Et je nai pas t du, raconte-t-il, en soulignant qu'un contact tlphonique, ce n'est pas grand-chose mais c'est aussi des fois assez pour se faire une ide sur une personne.
> (...)
> Pas facile pour un responsable politique de trancher entre des avis d'experts scientifiques pas d'accord entre eux. Comment comprendre les divergences d'apprciation dans le monde mdical ?, s'interroge finalement le dput LFI. Jean-Luc Mlenchon en conclut que *la faon de ragir n'est pas la mme selon les spcialistes mdicales*. Il est donc vain de voir des complots l o il s'agit simplement d'habitude de pratiques professionnelles diffrentes qui formatent une manire d'agir, estime-t-il. Donc ce n'est pas une raison pour en faire une guerre de religion, me suis-je dit.

----------


## fredoche

Publication d'une deuxime tude sur 80 patients, o j'ai du mal  voir comment elle pourrait tre bidonne : 
https://www.mediterranee-infection.c...ID-IHU-2-1.pdf

on y lit :



> Discussion 
> COVID-19 poses two major challenges to physicians. The first is the therapeutic management of patients. In this context, it is necessary to avoid a negative evolution of pneumonia, which usually occurs around the tenth day and may result in acute respiratory distress syndrome, the prognosis of which, in particular in the elderly, is always poor, whatever the cause. The primary therapeutic objective is therefore to treat people who have moderate or severe infections at an early enough stage to avoid progression to a serious and irreversible condition. By administering hydroxychloroquine combined with azithromycin, we were able to observe an improvement in all cases, except in one patient who arrived with an advanced form, who was over the age of86, and in whom the evolution was irreversible. For all other patients in this cohort of 80 people, the combination of hydroxychloroquine and azithromycin resulted in a clinical improvement that appeared significant when compared to the natural evolution in patients with a definite outcome, as described in the literature. In a cohort of 191 Chinese inpatients, of whom 95% received antibiotics and 21% received an association of lopinavir and ritonavir, the median duration of fever was 12 days and that of cough 19 days in survivors, with a 28% case-fatality rate (18). The favourable evolution of our patients under hydroxychloroquine and azithromycin was associated with a relatively rapid decrease in viral RNA load as assessed by PCR, which was even more rapid when assessed by culture. These data are important to compare with that of the literature which shows that the viral RNA load can remain high for about three weeks in most patients in the absence of specific treatment (18;22) with extreme cases lasting for more than a month. A study conducted in 76 Chinese COVID-19 in patients showed that high viral RNA load is associated with the severity of the disease (23). Furthermore, in a study conducted on a small group of 16 Chinese COVID-19 inpatients, viral RNA was positively detected in 50% of them, after resolution of symptoms for a median duration of 2.5 days and a maximum of eight days (24). Therefore, the rapid decrease in viral RNA load is one element suggesting the effectiveness of this treatment.Furthermore, to our knowledge, the measurement of viral culture during treatment was also evaluated for the first time. The fall in culture positivity from the 48th day is spectacular, although, in a relatively small number of cases, some people maintain a positive culture.


Je lisais sur le monde que l'on pouvait lui reprocher la jeunesse des patients (mdiane  52 ans) et l'absence de groupe tmoin. Bah oui vous serez bien volontaire pour ne pas tre trait. Le groupe tmoin c'est pas a qui manque entre l'italie et le reste de la france. Je me demande le rapport entre rigueur scientifique et thique dans ces cas, comme dans ces tudes en double aveugle randomises, quand la vie des gens est en jeu.

La stupidit humaine a peu de limites. Petit salut au pouce rouge qui a du se sentir concern par le qualificatif de "gros con"dans mon post prcdent. Je lui ddicace avec plaisir cet adjectif.

Ma copine en est  son 11e jour d'infection. Elle est  son 4e jour de perte de gout et d'odorat. Ne rcupre pas. Et tousse depuis deux jours sans discontinuer. Elle est trs heureuse de faire partie du groupe tmoin, celui sans traitement. Donc en gros pas damlioration, et cela correspond parfaitement  ce qui est crit plus haut : 



> it is necessary to avoid a negative evolution of pneumonia, *which usually occurs around the tenth day* and may result in acute respiratory distress syndrome, the prognosis of which, in particular in the elderly, is always poor, whatever the cause


Son docteur lui dit que l'hydroxychloroquine est rserv aux prescriptions hospitalires, en belgique donc. C'est particulirement rageant.
Elle rverait de forcer les blocus et descendre directement  Marseille.

----------


## benjani13

Je ne pensais pas revenir sur le sujet vu que de toute faon nous n'arrivons pas  dbattre dessus (quand a finis dans l'insulte, cf Fredoche, c'est bien qu'on ne peut pas dbattre, et ce n'est pas moi qui ait mi le dit pouce rouge), mais je viens de tomber sur cet extrait de 2min40 qui est salvateur : https://twitter.com/JimHeur/status/1243859481873825794

Gardons la tte froide.

----------


## pmithrandir

Encore une fois... une tude sur 80 personnes... qui ne respectent pas les rgles scientifiques et qui du coup... ne sert  rien.

A un moment il faut aussi s adapter aux procdures, que l on aime a ou pas. C est bien plus rapide que de se battre contre le virus et le systme.


Autrement pour rpondre  la remarque sur les chaises musicales... a me parait au contraire normal de maximiser l usage des quipements. Le principal danger de ce virus, c'est plus les consquences sur le corps humain qui n arrive pas  survivre avant que le systme immunitaire en parvienne  bout.... que l action directe de celui ci. Les traitements actuels sont surtout de maintenir artificiellement en vie jusqu' ce que ce moment arrive. Si nous avions une infinit de lits de ranimation... ce virus ne serait presque pas mortel, contrairement  d autres comme ebola.

C est dailleur le plus triste, et le.plus rvlateur des manques politiques des dernires annes. Parce que l on ne peut mme pas accuser le virus d tre ingrable. On a surtout un problme d inadquation de l offre de soin avec le besoin, suite  des coupes rgulires dans les budgets.

Les multiples hpitaux fermes car non utiles... Nous manquent beaucoup aujourd'hui. Tout comme les personnels mdicaux...


Plus que la gestion de crise avec les moyens actuels... C est ca la honte de nos partis politiques. C est ca qui devrait concentrer nos griefs. Car Macron n est que l nime d une longue liste de saboteurs.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Encore une fois... une tude sur 80 personnes... qui ne respectent pas les rgles scientifiques et qui du coup... ne sert  rien.


Ok, il n'y a pas de patients qui reoivent un placebo donc on ne sait pas si les gens gurissent tout seul ou si a vient du traitement.
Mais bon les gens gurissent rapidement donc c'est dj pas mal et mme l'effet placebo peut tre intressant, parfois si l'esprit est convaincu qu'un traitement est efficace le corps gurit.
Il y a des tudes en cours, il y a d'autres traitements qui sont test, donc il n'y a pas de quoi se plaindre... Le gouvernement n'a pas dit "on stop toutes les recherches et c'est hydroxychloroquine + azithromycine pour tout le monde !", on voit bien que le gouvernement ne veut pas que ce protocole ne soit utilis. C'est l'industrie pharmaceutique qui influence les politiques, et elle veut proposer un protocole beaucoup plus cher, et/ou une vaccination obligatoire (mais a mettra au moins un an  venir).
Lintrt du protocole hydroxychloroquine + azithromycine, c'est que depuis longtemps c'est prescris  normment de patient qui ont des infections respiratoires, donc on connait trs bien les effets secondaires. Alors que si l'industrie pharmaceutique sort un nouveau mdicament on aura aucune ide de son effet  long terme. Il y a plein de malades contamins au SARS-CoV-2 qui ont suivi le protocole hydroxychloroquine + azithromycine qui n'allaient pas plus mal aprs.




> Car Macron n est que l nime d une longue liste de saboteurs.


Ils n'ont fait que de suivre les consignes de l'union europenne. L'austrit vient de l'UE, c'est elle qui pousse les nations  dgrader leur services publics et  privatiser le plus de choses.

----------


## foetus

> Mais bon les gens gurissent rapidement donc c'est dj pas mal


Non le but du traitement du Dr Raoult (dtes moi si je dis des btises  ::oops:: ) n'est pas de gurir mais de diminuer la charge virale afin
qu'on soit nettement moins porteur du virusd'viter les cas comme le gendarme ou la fille de 16 ans qui meurent en 1 journe alors qu'ils gurissaient.

Les personnes qui vont  lhpital n'ont plus le virus (apparemment)

Donc, c'est cela qui est triste  ::triste::  : au lieu de confiner les malades avec du doliprane qui ne sert pas  grand chose, autant leur donner un mdicament qui peut impacter le nombre de malades qui vont aller  lhpital/ mourir (et peut tre le temps d'hospitalisation)
Comme l'a dit @fredoche : il y a les mdecins haut fonctionnaire dans leur bureau, et les mdecins de terrain qui demandent n'importe quoi pour les aider (on avait tout le mois de fvrier pour se prparer  ::triste::  au lieu de parler du kiki de Griveaux)

----------


## pmithrandir

J avais surtout compris que son traitement limitait l touffement et donc allegeait nettement la prise en charge 0hospitalire, multipliant donc le.bombre de malade soignable en mme temps.
C est sincrement une piste qui me parait gniale.

Et c est la ou je suis en colre. Parce que je peux comprendre qu il plante une premire tude, mais une deuxime... C est juste un problme d ego.

La meilleure manire pour que son traitement arrive vite sur le march reste d avoir une tude solide qui justifie cette dcision. Tout le reste est bien plus compliqu  faire avancer dans toutes les structures administratives.

Vous avez bien  du voir dans votre carrire des choses similaires... avec des quipes qui sont excellentes, mais qui se rvlent incapable de travailler dans une grande structure qui a des procdures et des rgles que l on doit respecter un minimum.
J ai appris en chouant souvent que le travail d adaptation du rsultat aux et les est souvent moins lourd que la bataille contre le systme.

----------


## foetus

> son traitement arrive vite sur le march


Justement, c'est l le nud du problme A. Buzyn a mis la chloroquine (et autres drives) en substance dangereuse le 13 janvier 2020 (pour des problmes de ccit suite  une demande des mdecins de novembre 2019) : il faut maintenant une ordonnance pour en avoir.

Alors que les belges en ont en pharmacie et en profitent depuis l'annonce du Dr Raoult (<- l'auto mdication est mauvaise et le traitement est efficace que s'il y a un antiviral/ antibio)

----------


## pmithrandir

La cloroquine est sous ordonnance depuis 1999. L hydro cloroquine l est depuis cette anne sur recommandation de novembre 2019.

a vous choque que ce gnre de mdicament soit sur ordonnance ? Moi pas.

----------


## foetus

> a vous choque que ce gnre de mdicament soit sur ordonnance ? Moi pas.


Fais ton calimro, je ne suis pas l pour convaincre les gens  ::mrgreen:: 

Mais l'pidmie  commencer en Chine en novembre/ dcembre, avec les premires alertes fin dcembre (le fameux mdecin, qui au passage semble avoir prdit l'avenir en Europe. On attend sa prdiction sur la mutation de ce virus aux tats-Unis)
Entre temps (et avant le confinement chinois), on interdit l'hydro chloroquine, dont le Dr Raoult a repris une tude chinoise sur ce mdicament.
Apparemment, l'association hydro chloroquine/ antiviral-antibio est dj utilise depuis des annes.
Apparemment, seuls les hpitaux peuvent prescrire maintenant l'hydro chloroquine ( cause de son interdiction le 13 janvier 2020)
Apparemment, ce mdicament franais nous est pris par les marocains parce que le seul laboratoire en France qui en fabrique, est en redressement judiciaire.
Et enfin, tous les tests qu'on fait sur l'hydro chloroquine ne servent  rien parce qu'on prescrit le mdicament aux personnes dj  lhpital.

Bonne vido :  ::triste::

----------


## fredoche

> J avais surtout compris que son traitement limitait l touffement et donc allegeait nettement la prise en charge 0hospitalire, multipliant donc le.bombre de malade soignable en mme temps.
> C est sincrement une piste qui me parait gniale.
> 
> Et c est la ou je suis en colre. Parce que je peux comprendre qu il plante une premire tude, mais une deuxime... C est juste un problme d ego.
> 
> La meilleure manire pour que son traitement arrive vite sur le march reste d avoir une tude solide qui justifie cette dcision. Tout le reste est bien plus compliqu  faire avancer dans toutes les structures administratives.
> 
> Vous avez bien  du voir dans votre carrire des choses similaires... avec des quipes qui sont excellentes, mais qui se rvlent incapable de travailler dans une grande structure qui a des procdures et des rgles que l on doit respecter un minimum.
> J ai appris en chouant souvent que le travail d adaptation du rsultat aux et les est souvent moins lourd que la bataille contre le systme.


Ta colre m'chappe compltement.
Mais je ne suis pas un produit de ces systmes...


Ce que tu recommandes en fin de compte c'est encore une fois de faire preuve d'allgeance, de rentrer dans le rang, de lcher des tas de cul et de rendre hommage  la hirarchie pyramidale sans froisser quiconque.

A lire :
https://www.parismatch.com/Actu/Sant...France-1680312
Encore un professeur :
_Le point de vue du Pr Christian Perronne, chef du service dinfectiologie  lhpital universitaire de Garches, interrog par le Dr Philippe Gorny :_




> Paris Match. Participez-vous  lEtude Europenne Discovery qui value des traitements antiviraux ?
> Pr Christian Perronne. Jai refus dy participer car *cette tude prvoit un groupe de patients svrement atteints qui ne seront traits que symptomatiquement et serviront de tmoins-contrles* face  quatre autres groupes qui recevront des antiviraux. *Ce nest pas thiquement acceptable  mes yeux*. On pouvait parfaitement, dans la situation o nous sommes, valuer ces traitements en appliquant un protocole diffrent. De surcrot, le groupe hydroxychloroquine (qui a t ajout  cette tude  la dernire minute), devrait tre remplac par un groupe hydroxychloroquine plus azithromycine, traitement de rfrence actuel selon les donnes les plus rcentes. Enfin, le modle de protocole choisi ne fournira pas de rsultats avant plusieurs semaines. Pendant ce temps l, lpidmie galope. Nous sommes presss, nous sommes en guerre, il faut des valuations rapides.


Pendant que certains appellent  ce qu'on leur rende hommage, qu'on leur lche les bottes, en leur donnant des beaux chiffres bien crits,  des gens crvent et dautres risquent leurs vies et ne comptent plus leurs heures  essayer de les soigner.

C'est vraiment a: Gamelin et Bloch. Pour ceux qui ont un peu de culture, les franais avaient plus de chars que les allemands durant cette blitzkrieg, De Gaulle tait un colonel de ces rgiments de cavalerie, mais ces couillons de l'tat major, puisque dire con confine  l'insulte alors que ce n'est jamais qu'un synonyme de stupide, voulaient et devaient tout contrler, commander, piloter.

Voyez o on en est, on rajoute amende sur amende, mais  part a ? O sont les masques, les respirateurs, les milliards, les actes, les traitements... ? Comme dit le mdecin de la prcdente vido, il est valid le doliprane ? en double aveugle avec chantillon tmoin valant preuve scientifique de son bnfice pour le traitement de cette maladie ? Non bien sur...

----------


## rawsrc



----------


## Jon Shannow

::ptdr::

----------


## pmithrandir

> Ta colre m'chappe compltement.
> Mais je ne suis pas un produit de ces systmes...
> 
> 
> Ce que tu recommandes en fin de compte c'est encore une fois de faire preuve d'allgeance, de rentrer dans le rang, de lcher des tas de cul et de rendre hommage  la hirarchie pyramidale sans froisser quiconque.
> .


J'ai eu le mme problme que lui dans mon exprience professionnelle.
 - Mise en place d'quipes autonomes (hirarchie plate)
 - Mise en place d'quipes agile

Dans les 2 cas, je voulais que ma faon de fonctionner soit comprise par le reste de l'entreprise, et qu'on parte dans cette direction. Que les gens ne passent pas que par moi pour discuter avec mon quipe autonome, ou qu'ils respectent le cot raliste de l'agilit.(ou on prvoit peu a l'avance et surtout ou on ne s'engage jamais sur un rsultat.

Dans les 2 cas, la raction du groupe a t violente(rejet, jalousie des rsultats, parfois a la limite de la haine pour certains plus classique a qui on demandait de s'adapter, ...), mme avec le plus grand soutien de la hirarchie.
J'ai utilis beaucoup d'nergie pour cela, avant de me rendre compte qu'il fallait aussi prvoir une interface (qui peut tre un poste a temps plein) entre notre manire de fonctionner et celle du reste du groupe.
Parce que l'objectif  long terme est bien de transformer le systme, mais  court terme, tu dois tre capable de travailler dans le systme sans te faire craser pour montrer  quel point tu excelles et a quel point tes ides / manires de travailler , ... devraient tre appliques ailleurs.

Dans son cas, il semble avoir une manire de travailler bien plus rapide que les autres, plus d'intuition, un bon sujet... donc faire l'tude dans les rgles de l'art et faire en sorte qu'elle soit prsente de telle manire qu'elle soit utilisable en l'tat par le systme... ferait gagner beaucoup de temps  tout le monde.

----------


## Ryu2000

En ce moment Daniel Cohn Bendit est en tendance sur Twitter, parce qu'il a critiqu Didier Raoult, alors qu'il n'y connait rien... (Son domaine de comptence c'est peut-tre plus les viols d'enfants ? On ne sait pas si il blaguait ou si il tait srieux en 1982.)
Coronavirus :  Quil ferme sa gueule  Daniel Cohn-Bendit semporte contre le Professeur Raoult
Luc Ferry, Daniel Cohn Bendit, Patrick Cohen sont trs impopulaire en France et ils sont tous farouchement oppos  Didier Raoult, du coup a donnerait presque envie de soutenir Didier Raoult...
Bon c'est un biais motionnel, mais les critiques pourraient faire mieux que a. a dcrdibilise un mouvement, c'est un peu comme quand Frigide Barjot tait prsent par les mdias comme la porte-parole du collectif La Manif pour tous, a ne faisait pas srieux.
Il faut arrter d'inviter des gens comme Daniel Cohn Bendit et Patrick Cohen dans les mdias.

En critique plus srieuse il y a a :
Aucune efficacit de la Chloroquine contre le Covid19 daprs un nouvel essai chinois
Ils se mettent en colre quand le protocole n'est pas respect.

Coronavirus: les Etats-Unis autorisent le recours  la chloroquine  l'hpital



> La chloroquine et l'hydroxychloroquine, traitements antipaludiques, sont dsormais autoriss uniquement  lhpital et pour les personnes atteintes du Covid-19. Une dcision prise dimanche par le rgulateur du mdicament aux Etats-Unis (FDA). La semaine dernire, Donald Trump avait vant les mrites de ce mdicament, estimant qu'il y avait "de bonnes chances que cela puisse avoir un norme impact. Ce serait un don du ciel si a marchait".


Si c'est vraiment efficace a pourrait l'aider  se faire lire ^^

----------


## pmithrandir

J'ai mis un pouce vert a ryu...
Un document et une etude clinique... enfin des sources.

Aprs, je n'ai pas eu le temps de vrifier la vracit de ces sources, mais dj, on est dans quelque cose qui parait plus loin des theses habituelle, ca mritait bien un encouragement  ::):

----------


## fredoche

Tu es bizarre Pierre 

Autant j'ai apprci ton rcit sur ton exprience pro, que je subodorais quelque part, autant je trouve ta raction au post de ryu bizarre. Comme si tu attendais des lments qui viennent conforter tes opinions, et quelque part quelque chose qui infirme l'efficacit du produit et douche ce que d'autres investissent en espoir.

Bon quelque part on en est tous l, donc je ne jette pas la pierre.
Les conclusions de l'tude. C'est les chercheurs eux-mme qui l'crivent :



> Conclusions: The prognosis of common COVID-19 patients is good. *Larger sample size study are needed to investigate the effects of HCQ in the treatment of COVID-19*. Subsequent research should determine better endpoint and fully consider the feasibility of experiments such as sample size.


Ai-je besoin de dtailler la signification en Franais de chacun de ces mots ?
Donc quand l'article donn en lien par ryu titre : "Aucune efficacit de la Chloroquine contre le Covid19 daprs un nouvel essai chinois", bah il tire des conclusions que ne font pas ces chercheurs.

La rigueur elle est o en fin de compte ? 
Bon globalement je trouve la traduction qui en est fait par ce site OK, mais les conclusions me semblent divergentes

Par contre je me suis amus  faire traduire cette tude par Google, et a marche diablement bien :
https://translate.google.com/transla...20200108.shtml

Et je lis dans la discussion :




> Sur la base des rsultats de cet essai, si vous devez conclure que l'efficacit du sulfate d'hydroxychloroquine est meilleure ou pire que celle du groupe tmoin, *au moins 784 sujets sont requis*. Si l'on tient compte de facteurs tels que l'abandon et le rejet d'un sujet, le nombre de cas doit atteindre prs de *900 cas*. Il s'agit d'un norme dfi pour la recherche clinique actuelle.


on notera que ces chiffres remettent en cause les tailles dchantillon de l'tude europenne



> Si une tude  un seul bras est ralise et que les donnes historiques sont utilises comme contrle, *des rsultats faussement positifs peuvent tre obtenu*s (c'est--dire que certains mdicaments s'avrent efficaces)


Et l on peut mettre en cause ce que fait Raoult

Je serais curieux que tu dveloppes ces expriences que tu voques (hirarchie plate et agile ) et dans quels contextes ils ont eu lieu. 
Il apparait par exemple que la mthodo agile tant rclame s'avre vite dvoy vers un outil de contrle classique dguis

----------


## ABCIWEB

> J'ai mis un pouce vert a ryu...
> Un document et une etude clinique... enfin des sources.
> 
> Aprs, je n'ai pas eu le temps de vrifier la vracit de ces sources, mais dj, on est dans quelque cose qui parait plus loin des theses habituelle, ca mritait bien un encouragement


Si tu avais vrifi, tu aurais pu constater que cette tude ne correspond pas au protocole de l'tude Marseillaise. D'une part il n'y a pas eu d'association avec l'antibiotique, et d'autre part  la dose prescrite tait 400 mg dans tude chinoise contre 600 mg dans le protocole de Raoult. Ces tudes ne sont donc pas comparables. 

Et si tu avais fouill un peu plus, tu aurais vu aussi que cette tude chinoise est mentionne dans le compte rendu de la deuxime tude de l'quipe de Raoult portant sur 80 patients (pdf en lien dans le prcdent message de *fredoche*). 

Donc tu sembles la considrer comme nouvelle alors qu'elle ne l'est pas, et tu la mets en avant sans vrifier si elle est directement comparable avec celle des marseillais simplement parce qu'elle va dans le sens du discours officiel. On voit l ta "rigueur" ou plutt tes  priori. 

C'est comme l'tude de l'Inserm, elle ne sera pas non plus comparable puisqu'elle se fera uniquement sur des patients gravement atteints. Pourtant, quand on fait des tests grandeur nature pour dmontrer ou non l'efficacit d'une tude dfinie par les chercheurs, on respecte leur protocole. Et a vaut pour tout type d'exprience et de validation, que l'on soit infectiologue ou pas. Pourquoi faire une exception ici ?

On fait tout pour nous embrouiller et c'est cela qui est suspect. Comme tout  l'heure sur France info, j'entendais parler du danger de  hydroxychloroquine suite  des cas d'auto mdication en aquitaine qui se sont traduits par un passage aux urgences. Mais le mdecin invit pour en parl a voqu principalement le danger de l'hydroxychloroquine, et pratiquement pas celui de l'auto mdication, alors que c'est le principal danger comme pour tout mdicament.

Bien entendu j'espre me tromper, mais quand on met bout  bout tous ces lments, il y a beaucoup d'indices qui font penser qu'on a envie (lobbies pharmaceutiques ?) de ne pas prendre en compte la piste de l'hydroxychloroquine. 

Et encore une fois, malheureusement l'tude de l'Inserm ne pourra pas mettre fin  ces doutes. C'est le gouvernement et ses instances officielles qui font natre ces doutes, ce n'est pas nous qui les inventons  partir de rien.

----------


## pmithrandir

Tu as raison, la pique n'tait pas bien gentille, mais nous n'avons pas t habitu a ca, et ryu a fait parti de ma liste d'ignors (comptant une seule personne) pendant des mois.

C'est donc pour moi un exploit  ::): 

Ce que j'ai retenu de l'tude, c'est la conclusion du mdecin qui dit, c'est peu reprsentatif, mais dj a semble carter l'hypothse d'un remde "magique" que suggrent les ractions politiques dans le monde. Il aurait eu 31 patients guris sans difficult, l'tude aurait t autrement plus encourageante.

Pour les expriences, j'avais mis en place une hirarchie plate en Roumanie. La plupart des taches de manager taient ralise en autonomie par l'quipe, les promotion taient soumise pour validation  l'quipe(j'avais un droit de vto managrial comme les RH, mais les seniors avaient eux aussi leur validation. Les eval taient faites par l'quipe, y compris la note qui conditionnait le bonus, etc...
Moi je me suis clat, ca m'a permis de travailler avec plus de 30 personnes dans l'quipe sans tre surcharg. Exprience vraiment enrichissante. 
Mais trs difficile a intgrer dans une structure plus grande. Le pire que j'ai eu a t en pleine runion avec du haut management, l'un de ces dernier qui demande aux gars des autres quipes, "et pourquoi vous ne faites pas pareil", devant leurs manager... flottement dans l'air...

2 limites :
 - la succession, le modle s'est effondr aprs mon dpart en moins d'un an
 - le manque de transparence impos lors de mon dpart, ou j'ai pu annoncer ce dernier qu'assez tardivement, ce que certain ont peru (a juste titre) comme une violation de la confiance.



Pour l'agilit, on peu la dvoyer comme tous les systmes... pour moi, elle doit s'accompagner de manageur qui ont assez de courage pour tenir la barre face au management suprieur et aux pressions. c'est souvent difficile parce que le diktat de la date de livraison est trs fort. Plus c'est gnralis au sein d'une quipe projet largie, plus c'est efficace et agrable.

----------


## fredoche

> Plus c'est gnralis au sein d'une quipe projet largie, plus c'est efficace et agrable.


Oui mais justement l'un des principes n'est il pas d'avoir une "petite" quipe, pour SCRUM tout du moins ?

----------


## pmithrandir

Fredoche, j'entends par equipe largie
 - l'quipe de dev
 - les designer / dcideurs de l'application
 - les gestionnaires de l'infra
 - les gestionnaire de la qualit
 - les oprations
 - ...

Il y a souvent beaucoup d'interlocuteurs dans ou en limite de projet, et c'est difficile d'interagir avec eux si ils sont dans un pur mode waterfall et toi en agile. Ca impose pas mal de contrainte en terme dinterfaage.
L'exemple le plus courant, c'est les dcideurs qui veulent des dates, car ils doivent eux mme fournir des budgets, lancer une campagne de communication, etc...

----------


## Ryu2000

Pure il y a des politiciens qui parlent de fabriquer des produits en France  :8O: 



> https://twitter.com/montebourg/statu...31318211825664
> Le Covid19 montrent la dangereuse intrication des chanes mondialises de production. Elle a prfr laisser ses hpitaux acheter en Chine plutt que de dfendre patriotiquement l'outil industriel franais, sacrifiant la scurit sanitaire des Franais.


Arnaud Montebourg : La mondialisation est termine



> La catastrophe que nous traversons est surtout rvlatrice de la faillite de la technostructure financire et mdicale qui a pris le pouvoir ces dernires annes. Utiliser le confinement, que les mdecins du Moyen ge utilisaient pour viter la propagation de la Peste noire au 14e sicle, parce quon na pas t capable d'organiser les outils de production de dpistage massif et de protection par masques qui ont permis en Core du Sud ou  Tawan un nombre de morts trs faibles
> Cet article est rserv aux abonns. Il vous reste 89%  dcouvrir.

----------


## fredoche

Pour Montebourg, c'est un peu son dada tout de mme

----------


## ABCIWEB

> Pure il y a des politiciens qui parlent de fabriquer des produits en France


Il faudrait aussi viter de fermer des units de production bnficiaires. Ici un exemple avec l'usine de production de bouteilles d'oxygne Luxfer, dans le Puy-de-Dme. On verra la suite et si la parole du gouvernement vaut quelque chose, d'autant plus qu'ils n'ont pas l'excuse de dire que c'est un fardeau puisqu'elle faisait 1.1 million de bnfices avant sa fermeture.

----------


## Marco46

> On verra la suite et si la parole du gouvernement vaut quelque chose


La parole du gouvernement ne vaut rien et ils savent trs bien qu'ils ne pourront rien faire mme s'ils le voulaient parce que pour prendre lgalement les mesures permettant de privilgier les productions domestiques vis  vis des productions trangres (c'est  dire faire du protectionnisme) il faudrait sortir de l'Europe.

----------


## Ryu2000

> c'est un peu son dada tout de mme


Ouais apparemment a fait longtemps qu'il est dans ce dlire.
Fvrier 2018 :
L'ancien ministre Arnaud Montebourg se lance dans la production de miel et d'amandes



> Le chantre du "Made in France" explique au "JDD", qu'il "travaille  la relocalisation de ces activits en France, pour crer des emplois, de la valeur et de l'excellence".





> Il faudrait aussi viter de fermer des units de production bnficiaires.


a me fait penser  a :


Ou a :



Bon sinon pour consommer local il y a a :





> En Alsace, dans la petite ville de Colmar, 42 producteurs se sont runis pour racheter les murs d'un Lidl et en faire un supermarch o ils pourraient vendre leurs produits directement au consommateur : "Coeur Paysan", c'est son nom. Le but ? Rapprocher le consommateur des producteurs et donc court-circuiter les grandes enseignes de distribution qui imposent leurs prix au producteurs sans se proccuper de la survie de la paysannerie franaise. Coeur Paysan reprsente donc pour ces 42 producteurs l'espoir de sauver leur mtier face  l'apptit insatiable des multinationales. Vincent Lapierre et son quipe du Mdia pour Tous se devaient d'aller  leur rencontre.





> il faudrait sortir de l'Europe.


Non, il faudrait sortir de l'Union Europenne  ::P:  (non mais je sais que c'est un abus de langage)
Ou alors peut-tre que l'UE pourrait tre totalement rvis, il faudrait tout supprimer et recommencer depuis le dbut, une UE sans monnaie commune, sans libre change, a pourrait tre mieux, il faut juste totalement changer d'idologie du truc.
Une sorte d'Europe des nations, comme le plan de De Gaulle.

----------


## ddoumeche

De mon Jardin o je poste aprs avoir nettoy les armes familiales ce weekend, car aprs tout on ne sait pas ce qui va arriver  moyen terme. Imaginons une collapsologie du systme, que personne n'avait prvu. Imaginons qu'un romanichel, un gendarme trop zl, un dput socialiste ou un cambrioleur pntre votre domicile (passible d'un an de prison, deux ans pour un dpositaire de l'autorit publique), souvent les mmes par ailleurs. Thierry, si tu m'entends, je ne dis pas cela pour toi.

Premirement, ce n'est pas parce des mdecins chauves  lunettes, parisiens et mal plaisants de surcrot, racontent  la tl que le protocole  la chloroquine ne marche  Paris que c'est vrai.
Ont-ils publi une tude prouvant leurs dires ? des tmoignages ?
Suivent-ils le protocole en question ?
Sur combien de patients et en quel tat ? l'tat n'avait autoris l'hydrochloroquine (seul) que sur des patients en tat grave jusqu' jeudi donc c'est un peu court pour prtendre avoir fait des tests, sauf  ne pas respecter l'AMM.

Ensuite, s'il y a des divergences entre dpartements, elles peuvent aussi provenir du dpistage.

Ainsi, en comparant un peu les donnes pidmiologique d'hier dpartement par dpartement (mais en prenant le chef- lieu), on remarque des choses intressantes :

par exemple, Marseilles deuxime ville de France, n'a que 704 malades hospitaliss et 30 dcs, soit 4% des hospitalisations : selon oue-dire, 2 hpitaux + 1 clinique + 1 IHU pratiquent hydroxychloroquine / azithromycine
Lyon, 3me ville de france, a 907 hospitaliss et 110 dcs, soit un taux de mortalit tripl  12% .
Paris, Strasbourg, Mulhouse, Metz ont des taux de mortalit / hospitalisation proches ou double de ceux de Lyon, entre 12% et 34%.



Et en ce qui concerne l'IHU marseillais, c'est encore plus bas : 1 dcs pour 1003 hospitalisations (cumuls), soit 0.1% de taux de mortalit.
Pour moi, cela s'appelle une preuve formelle.

Et si Ryu4020 et Cohn Bandit dnoncent Didier, c'est sans doute qu'il est dans le vrai. Ces gens l sont comme Hollande, ils se plantent toujours.





> Saint Pierre et Miquelon, Saint Martin, Saint Barthlemy , Polynsie, Caldonie, Wallis et Futuna , Vanuatu = des iles qui dpendent de la France . Dont le systme sanitaire est plus que limit  Mais personne n'en parle ! 
> 
> Par contre Pour Guadeloupe, Martinique, Guyane, Runion on envoye des bateaux militaires ??? On s'occupe des DOM mais les TOM alors ?


On envoie les bateaux militaires... pas si vite. Pour l'instant le Dixmude et le Mistral se rendent  Toulon pour quiper leurs salles d'hospitalisation de ventilateurs et les mettre  pression ngative. Et ensuite ils partent, en esprant arriver au dbut de la phase 3. Ils ont 69 lits chacun voir plus, mais oui, la grande muette aurait peut-tre du prvoir aussi.
Pour les TOM, il faudra vacuer vers l'Australie et la Nouvelle Zlande.. s'ils acceptent.




> La vague actuellement frappe l'est de la France > on envoye dans l'ouest ou il y a de la place. Quand la vague  l'est va baisser, les hpitaux du centre et de l'ouest vont resolliciter ceux de l'est  cause d'une saturation  leurs tour ? 
> Ne serait il pas mieux de laisser les malades dans leurs rgions au lieu de jouer aux chaises musicales ? La politique du bouche trou va vite montrer ces limites .


Les hpitaux de l'est seront saturs jusqu'en juin, on ne sait pas quand l'ouest sera touch. Donc on verra.




> Et c est la ou je suis en colre. Parce que je peux comprendre qu il plante une premire tude, mais une deuxime... C est juste un problme d ego.
> (...)
> a vous choque que ce genre de mdicament soit sur ordonnance ? Moi pas.


Je n'ai pas vu de plantage dans l'tude, ni dans la premire ni dans la seconde. Sinon qu'on m'explique. C'est uniquement un problme d'go, mais pire que cela d'thique, de petits marquis parisiens.

La concidence de date m'interpelle fortement. Madame Buzyn y rpondra lors de son audience devant le tribunal, si elle ne n'a pas un accident de voiture d'ici l.




> C'est vraiment a: Gamelin et Bloch. Pour ceux qui ont un peu de culture, les franais avaient plus de chars que les allemands durant cette blitzkrieg, De Gaulle tait un colonel de ces rgiments de cavalerie, mais ces couillons de l'tat major, voulaient et devaient tout contrler, commander, piloter.


Puisque vous tes enferms, prenez le temps de lire l'trange dfaite de Marc Bloch, qui est dans le domaine public et cote  peine 4  la Fnac. C'est le seul ouvrage de langue franaise dont la lecture est absolument indispensable.

----------


## pmithrandir

On dirait un discours du tea party... C'est pas un compliment.

Il y a tout, les armes, la fin du systme, la dfiance au pouvoir, le passage au desus des science et surtout des dmonstration sans le moindre fondement...


Un beau concentr ddoumeche.


Et pour ton info, si les hopitaux marseillaix s'en sortent, c'est peut etre aussi simplement parce qu'ils ne sont pas dbords depuis des semaines, et que le corona a 10 jours de retard entre Marseille et Strasbourg.
10 jours avec un tube pour respirer, pas tonant qu'il y ait plus de morts...

----------


## tanaka59

Bonsoir

Pour les histoires de tests de chloroquine et hydrochloroquine, dj pour avoir un "chantillon" reprsentatif d'un point de vu stat il faut 30 cobayes pris alatoirement. Donc dj prendre uniquement sur un dpartement / ville comme le fait le professeur n'est pas du tout reprsentatif.

Autre chose , on veut un chantillon reprsentatif des cas tests positifs . Sachant qu'on ne teste pas tout le monde (faute au manque de test ... ) , il faudrait suivre de manire continue et exponentielle comme avance la courbe des contamination , faire entrer patient sur patient pris de manire alatoire ! 

Je vous dis pas le merdier pour que l'tude soit valide ... 

La population de Marseille n'a pas les mmes habitudes / modes de vies que celle de Lille ... ni Rennes ou Strasbourg ! 

Donc notre vieux barbu de la virologie, est bien gentil en affirmant que son traitement marche. J'attends surtout de voir sur la dure d'autre rsultat avant de dire oui ou non ... 

Au lieu d'affirmer que le traitement X ou Y marche qu'on ai plus de rsultat de TOUTES les tudes en cours  ::?:

----------


## fredoche

> Bonsoir
> 
> Pour les histoires de tests de chloroquine et hydrochloroquine, dj pour avoir un "chantillon" reprsentatif d'un point de vu stat il faut 30 cobayes pris alatoirement. Donc dj prendre uniquement sur un dpartement / ville comme le fait le professeur n'est pas du tout reprsentatif.
> 
> Autre chose , on veut un chantillon reprsentatif des cas tests positifs . Sachant qu'on ne teste pas tout le monde (faute au manque de test ... ) , il faudrait suivre de manire continue et exponentielle comme avance la courbe des contamination , faire entrer patient sur patient pris de manire alatoire ! 
> 
> Je vous dis pas le merdier pour que l'tude soit valide ... 
> 
> La population de Marseille n'a pas les mmes habitudes / modes de vies que celle de Lille ... ni Rennes ou Strasbourg ! 
> ...


Quelque part on s'en fout que l'tude soit valide, c'est le traitement qui doit tre efficace, pas l'tude qui doit donner des gages

Si tu as lu ce que j'ai post de l'tude chinoise, sans que je ne sache exactement pour quelle population ils esprent un chantillon reprsentatif, c'est 30 fois 30 = 900 patients

Peux-tu prciser ce que tu entends par diffrences de modes de vie ?

Il est pas seul  l'affirmer, ils sont 28  signer le papier, *28*. Soit c'est une secte de docteurs et professeurs, soit ils prennent tous leurs responsabilits et l'engagent dans cette tude : 
https://www.mediterranee-infection.c...ID-IHU-2-1.pdf

Pour le reste cette page ici : https://www.mediterranee-infection.com/covid-19/ sert aussi  dire : voici nos chiffres, quels sont les vtres ? Combien de tests, combien de traits, avec quoi ? Combien de morts ? 
Vu qu'ailleurs on ne teste pas, on ne traite pas, et que les gens crvent, ils mettent simplement les gens le nez dans leur caca.
Aprs tous les beaux parleurs pourront toujours se branler la nouille  dire "bouh bouh la mthode" mais les gens meurent par centaines, sans tre tests sinon en tant hospitalis dja en tat grave

Concernant ddoumeche, il y a encore peu, on disait "gouverner c'est prvoir". Il suffit de voir l'image en haut de la page, ce n'est pas le cas.

ddoumeche prvoit,  sa faon. 
La question est aussi quelque part quel est le degr d'autonomie de chacun. Et quelle est votre capacit  vous organiser de manire locale. Je comprends ces interrogations et ce type de raisonnement. Combien d'entre vous savent vraiment s'adapter ? Combien d'entre vous ont propos de l'entraide de voisinage pour ce confinement ?

pour l'trange dfaite http://classiques.uqac.ca/classiques...e_defaite.html dispo ici en version lectronique

----------


## foetus

www.dailymotion.com/video/xaipyt : Les guignols de l'info - Les vaccins et la grippe (<- intgration impossible  ::aie:: )

 ::ptdr::  ou  ::triste::

----------


## Ryu2000

> Pour les histoires de tests de chloroquine et hydrochloroquine, dj pour avoir un "chantillon" reprsentatif d'un point de vu stat il faut 30 cobayes pris alatoirement. Donc dj prendre uniquement sur un dpartement / ville comme le fait le professeur n'est pas du tout reprsentatif.


Je ne crois pas que ce soit un problme pour prouver lefficacit d'un mdicament, par contre il faut autant de cobayes qui reoivent le vrai traitement que de cobayes qui reoivent un placebo.
Et aprs on compare, dans quel groupe il y a eu le moins de morts, dans quel groupe le plus de patients ont guri, etc.
Il faut attendre longtemps pour voir l'volution de l'tat des patients.

Mais quelque part dans le monde il y a bien une quipe qui va respecter le protocole pour tester lefficacit de "la synergie hydroxychloroquine/azithromycine pour contrer la rplication du Sars-Cov2".

Il faut des gens qui prennent des placebos, parce que l on ne sait pas si ils sont morts  cause de la maladie ou du traitement :
Coronavirus : Alerte de lANSM sur les traitements tests aprs trois dcs suspects



> Une trentaine  deffets indsirables graves, dont  trois dcs  ont jusqu prsent t signals chez des patients atteints du coronavirus traits par Plaqunil (hydroxychloroquine) mais aussi dautres mdicaments tels que le Kaletra (un antirtroviral associant lopinavir/ritonavir), a indiqu  lAFP Dominique Martin, le directeur gnral de lANSM.


Il faut peut-tre avoir un cur en bonne sant pour prendre le combo hydroxychloroquine/azithromycine, on en saura plus dans quelque mois.

===
Les mdias disent n'importe quoi, c'est nervant :
Caricatures, complot, liste de noms : le coronavirus engendre des attaques antismites sur le web
Juste parce qu'il y a 3, 4 connards qui disent de la merde sur internet... a ne mritait pas un article.

----------


## foetus

> Il faut peut-tre avoir un cur en bonne sant pour prendre le combo hydroxychloroquine/azithromycine, on en saura plus dans quelque mois.


C'est certain  ::wow::  : il faut faire un lectrocardiogramme et galement vrifier le taux de potassium dans le sang avant la prescription.





> Caricatures, complot, liste de noms : le coronavirus engendre des attaques antismites sur le web
> Juste parce qu'il y a 3, 4 connards qui disent de la merde sur internet... a ne mritait pas un article.


 ::mrgreen::  ce sont juste les partisans d'A Soral avec leur constat que la France est dirige par la caste juive - franc maon et Alain Bauer en tte de proue

----------


## fredoche

On reproche  Raoult la pauvret de ses tudes et de ses mthodes, mais c'est pas pour dire, l ce n'est gure mieux :



> alors que trois dcs *potentiellement* lis  ces traitements ont t signals
> [...]
> dont  trois dcs  ont jusqu prsent t signals chez des patients atteints du coronavirus traits par Plaqunil (hydroxychloroquine) *mais aussi dautres mdicaments tels que le Kaletra (un antirtroviral associant lopinavir/ritonavir)*, a indiqu  lAFP Dominique Martin, le directeur gnral de lANSM.
> [...]
> Ces effets indsirables ont t signals principalement  lhpital et* les analyses sont encore en cours pour vrifier* si les vnements signals sont imputables ou pas aux traitements reus par les patients, a-t-il soulign, *esprant de premires conclusions  dici la fin de la semaine* .


On se fout de qui en fait ?

Qui joue des effets d'annonces et d'tudes qui ne sont assises sur rien ?

----------


## Marco46

Histoire de parler un peu du futur, un peu de Gal Giraud :




Mmes conclusions que Charles Gave, l'optimisation du systme de production dans le but de dgager le maximum de marge financire le fragilise et rduit la rsilience de nos socits  rsister aux chocs. Comment changer a ? Perso je pense que rien ne changera car pour changer a il faut ncessairement faire du protectionnisme c'est  dire l'exact oppos de la doctrine qui nous a conduit dans cette situation.

Le monsieur parle galement de rationnements alimentaires  Londres et  New York et plus gnralement dans les grandes villes. Vous avez entendu parler de a ? Perso on a quitt Paris pour la province (pas loin  30 minutes mais a suffit) ma compagne restant  Paris pour son taf de soignante et elle me dit que c'est vraiment la merde pour les courses les rayons sont dvasts, les queues interminables.

Et les routiers qui commencent  parler de grve, a pue !

----------


## Darkzinus

> Le monsieur parle galement de rationnements alimentaires  Londres et  New York et plus gnralement dans les grandes villes. Vous avez entendu parler de a ? Perso on a quitt Paris pour la province (pas loin  30 minutes mais a suffit) ma compagne restant  Paris pour son taf de soignante et elle me dit que c'est vraiment la merde pour les courses les rayons sont dvasts, les queues interminables.


En rgion parisienne (pour moi) c'tait galre au dbut (certains ayant vid les rayons) mais c'est revenu  la normale (certes il faut attendre un peu vu qu'ils limitent le nombre d'entres simultanes dans les magasins).

----------


## ddoumeche

> Mmes conclusions que Charles Gave, l'optimisation du systme de production dans le but de dgager le maximum de marge financire le fragilise et rduit la rsilience de nos socits  rsister aux chocs. Comment changer a ? Perso je pense que rien ne changera car pour changer a il faut ncessairement faire du protectionnisme c'est  dire l'exact oppos de la doctrine qui nous a conduit dans cette situation.


C'est comme une grande chane logistique de l'automobile s'effondrant en un point et entranant tout le reste avec elle.

Ce monsieur est trs optimiste mais sur le fond il a raison il faut sans doute tout rapatrier et tre auto-suffisant (mais pas totalement autonome) ce qui est la seule manire de crer de la croissance. Pendant ce temps, 18 millions d'entreprises chinoises employant 288 millions de personnes vont se trouver  court de cash, sans march d'export et le court du ptrole s'effondre. Les pdgs des grosses boites amricaines revendent leurs actions et dmissionnent en masse.
Donc les pensions et les retraites, gags sur le travail ou le march action, comment dire ...




> Le monsieur parle galement de rationnements alimentaires  Londres et  New York et plus gnralement dans les grandes villes. Vous avez entendu parler de a ? Perso on a quitt Paris pour la province (pas loin  30 minutes mais a suffit) ma compagne restant  Paris pour son taf de soignante et elle me dit que c'est vraiment la merde pour les courses les rayons sont dvasts, les queues interminables.


Les saisonniers ne peuvent plus venir en France ni en Espagne, pour faire les rcoltes. La premire chose que va relocaliser cette gigantesque crise est l'agriculture.

----------


## Ryu2000

> ce sont juste les partisans d'A Soral avec leur constat que la France est dirige par la caste juive - franc maon et Alain Bauer en tte de proue


Bof, toutes les critiques de l'lite juive ne viennent pas de lui... Comme dit le rabbin Rav Ron Chaya entre 1000 et 1500 il y a 15 expulsions forces, en moyenne tous les 33 ans ils se faisaient virer :


Les choses ont changes depuis 1945, mais avant quasiment tout le monde critiquait l'lite juive, comme on peut le voir l dedans :
Le Monde contre soi - Anthologie des propos contre les juifs et le sionisme



> Si l'on connat l'antismitisme de Kant, Wagner, Shakespeare ou de Goethe, on y apprend que Ronsard, d'Holbach, Rousseau, Chopin, Dickens, John Lennon, Gandhi, Caran d'Ache, Rembrandt, Freud, Simenon ou Marlon Brandon (et des centaines d'autres, a priori non suspects) n'ont pas chapp  cette terrible tentation. Une faon originale d'appeler le lecteur  la vigilance de chaque instant.


Apparemment aujourd'hui il y a un site qui s'appelle Panamza qui est beaucoup plus judo-centr que tout le reste.
D'aprs moi l'histoire d'Agns Buzyn n'est pas li  un lobby juif, ou franc-maon, mais plutt au lobby pharmaceutique, comme c'tait le cas avec Roselyne Bachelot.
Enfin bref a fait chier ce chantage  l'antismitisme, ds qu'un seul juif est critiqu, tout de suite c'est de l'antismitisme... Alors qu'il y a plein de gens qui doivent critiquer Agns Buzyn sans savoir qu'elle est juive. Est-ce que quand on critique un catholique on parle d'anti-catholicisme ?

Personnellement l'hypothse "complotiste" que je trouve la plus plausible, c'est que le virus a t cr par les USA pour ralentir la Chine, comme des chinois le pensent :
Coronavirus : Pkin souponne l'arme amricaine d'avoir apport le virus en Chine 



> Selon certaines thories circulant sur les rseaux sociaux chinois, la dlgation amricaine aux Jeux mondiaux militaires, une comptition omnisports dispute en octobre  Wuhan, aurait pu apporter le virus en Chine.


Ou alors c'est juste une chauve-souris qui a contamin un pangolin, qui a contamin un humain...




> Qui joue des effets d'annonces et d'tudes qui ne sont assises sur rien ?


C'est le boulot des mdias, d'crire des articles avec rien.
La stratgie des mdias pour gnrer le plus de trafic possible c'est d'tre *catastrophiste*. La peur motive les gens  regarder les mdias. C'est le protocole traditionnel de faire a.




> Mmes conclusions que Charles Gave


En parlant de a, j'ai vu une vido dans laquelle il parlait du ptrole de schiste aux USA et il y a un paquet d'entreprises qui vont faire faillite, puis elles seront rachets pour 1/10 du prix.


Pour que l'extraction du ptrole de schiste soit un peu rentable il faut que le cours du baril de ptrole soit  50 ou 60$ et l il n'est mme pas  20$ :
Coronavirus : le march du ptrole au plus bas



> A moins de 20 dollars le baril, le prix actuel, certains producteurs perdent de largent par rapport au cot dextraction. Mais ils prfrent vendre leur or noir  perte plutt que darrter des puits. Car cest une opration complexe sur le plan technique et surtout a cote cher ensuite de redmarrer un puits qui a t arrt. Du coup, que se passe-t-il ? On continue  pomper et comme la demande scroule, on stocke.


Il faudra faire un reset de l'conomie un de c4. Le covid19 c'est le pichenette qui risque de se faire seffondrer le systme qui tait  2 doigts de se casser la gueule de toute faon. C'tait qu'une question de temps et a va peut-tre acclrer le processus.

====
Une tude rcente :
Efficacy of hydroxychloroquine in patients with COVID-19: results of a randomized clinical trial

----------


## pmithrandir

> Le monsieur parle galement de rationnements alimentaires  Londres et  New York et plus gnralement dans les grandes villes. Vous avez entendu parler de a ? Perso on a quitt Paris pour la province (pas loin  30 minutes mais a suffit) ma compagne restant  Paris pour son taf de soignante et elle me dit que c'est vraiment la merde pour les courses les rayons sont dvasts, les queues interminables.
> 
> Et les routiers qui commencent  parler de grve, a pue !


Pour ma part, c'est a qui me fait le plus peur dans cette crise.
Parce que finalement, mme 50 000 morts du coronavirus, a risque dtre peu face aux dgts que peu instaurer une famine.
Ce n'est pas pour rien que le gouvernement a renvoyer a tout prix les francais au champs, parce que historiquement, aprs les pidmies vient une famine.

Avant la famine, il peut aussi y avoir des tapes intermdiaires, comme les magasins qui ont du mal a s"'approvisionner, le pire tant si la nourriture est produite, mais pas achemine jusquaux populations.

A mon sens, on devrait tous avoir un stock d'une ou 2 semaines de conserves / nourriture sche. Et tourner sur du frais en conservant ce stock au niveau.

----------


## fredoche

> A mon sens, on devrait tous avoir un stock d'une ou 2 semaines de conserves / nourriture sche. Et tourner sur du frais en conservant ce stock au niveau.


Et commencer  produire sa nourriture, avoir sa canne et pche et savoir prparer ses appts, apprendre  poser des collets, lire la nature et trouver dans la nature de quoi se nourrir, apprendre  cuisiner, tout a tout a.

Vous flippez les gars ? J'aime bien parce que tu reprochais hier  ddoumeche de nettoyer ses flingues, et ce matin tu nous parles de famine, et des gens renvoys aux champs. 

Puisque on a le temps de lire, aprs Bloch, vous pourrez vous plonger dans Le Flau, roman (visionnaire ?) de Stephen King : https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Le_Fl%C3%A9au_(roman)
Il y en a une version tlvise, avec un film je crois
J'aime bien

----------


## pmithrandir

Pas a ce point la Fredoche, mais tre dans la possibilit de pouvoir rebrousser chemin si il y a trop de personne qui font la queue au magasin, ou de tenir si il y a des difficults temporaires d'approvisionnements, ca me parait logique.

Et pour le retour au champs, c'est le gouvernement qui a fait une communication la dessus. On est mme autoris  cumuler chmage partiel et rmunration agricole dans ce cas la.
Il se sont rendu compte que les Roumain et autres employs saisonniers des pays de l'Est ne serait pas au rendez vous, et qu'on allait avoir un problme rapidement. Le lien avec les assiettes vide n'est pas difficile  faire.

----------


## fredoche

Je vais faire mon ryu moi aussi

Bon les gars pendant qu'on continue  lever le petit doigt au coin de la tasse et se mettre la bouche en cul de poule  faire respecter des procdures  la con en France :
https://www.theguardian.com/world/20...gest-in-the-uk



> NHS Nightingale will have 4,000 beds and and is seen as ideal temporary site to treat patients


pour la petite histoire, le nightingale c'est le rossignol en franais. Non seulement ces english sont efficaces mais en plus ils sont potes, car c'est un des plus beaux chants d'oiseaux qui soit, printanier videmment.
C'est l'arme qui fait a, des ingnieurs. 

Nous il parait qu'on a les meilleurs ingnieurs du monde, forms dans les meilleures coles, et une arme des plus modernes : hpital militaire de 30 lits sous tentes  Mulhouse n'est-ce pas ?

Non chez nous c'est la guerre, et  la guerre comme  la guerre, vous n'oublierez pas de remplir et signer les formulaires :
https://www.franceinter.fr/amp/socie...-un-geneticien 
https://www.francebleu.fr/infos/sant...par-1585240876

Donc finalement il y en a qui s'inquitent de crever la dalle dans pas longtemps ? Vous pourrez toujours manger du papier, ou du haut-fonctionnaire ?

----------


## Jipt

> Et commencer  produire sa nourriture, avoir sa canne  pche et savoir prparer ses appts, apprendre  poser des collets, lire la nature et trouver dans la nature de quoi se nourrir, apprendre  cuisiner, tout a tout a.
> 
> Vous flippez les gars ? J'aime bien parce que tu reprochais hier  ddoumeche de nettoyer ses flingues, et ce matin tu nous parles de famine, et des gens renvoys aux champs.


Ouais.
Tout a me terrorise : je vois venir le grand merdier  la vitesse grand V  ::calim2:: 




> Puisque on a le temps de lire, aprs Bloch, vous pourrez vous plonger dans Le Flau, roman (visionnaire ?) de Stephen King : https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Le_Fl%C3%A9au_(roman)
> Il y en a une version tlvise, avec un film je crois
> J'aime bien


Sans oublier Ravage de Barjavel, que je passe mon temps  citer (j'aurais jamais d lire ce livre, moi)

----------


## pmithrandir

Je crois qu'on a un objectifs assez ambitieux nous...

les mettre dans des vrais hpitaux  ::): 

Ce que je comprends, c'est que l'on ne manque pas de lits, mais de lits de ranimation. Ces derniers tant comme les premiers, mais avec les bons appareils branchs dessus. 
Appareils dont on manque un peu en Europe.

La ils sont en train de monter, de mmoire, on passe de 5000 lits disponible  14 000 en France... pas si mal.

De plus, ca me semble surtout le rsultat d'une politique qui a rendu exsangue lhpital outre manche, et d'une sant qui en arrive vite aux mdecines de guerre.
Je n'ose imaginer les maladies nosocomiale dans ce type tablissement.

De mon cot, je prfre regarder cot allemand, c'est eux qui sont tranquille face a la crise.

----------


## fredoche

Pas  ce point l. Moi perso a fait partie de ma rflexion c'est tout. 
Ce que j'ai cit, c'est tout ce que je sais faire. 
Pas top pour beaucoup de choses, mais je sais pcher depuis mon enfance, poser des collets, je jardine depuis plus de 20 ans et mon jardin est prt (permaculture et bio bien sur), mes fruitiers sont tous en fleurs et s'il ne gle pas trop je devrais avoir pas mal de fruits. 
Et je connais 2-3 plantes comestibles qui poussent  mes pieds. C'est l o j'ai le plus  apprendre probablement.

Bon j'en rajoute, mais je suis trs autonome en terme de comptences, et a va bien au del de ces aspects nourriciers, je suis trs bricoleur. 

Tu prfres regarder ailleurs, en choisissant ce que tu regardes, et attendre Pierre. Lis le bouquin de Bloch, tu comprendras peut-tre ?

Ces histoires de labo que l'on empche, a devient dingue, c'est pas juste le professeur Raoult l, la dsobissance devrait s'imposer, les lites parisiennes et ce centralisme nous nuit. Les gens devraient pouvoir s'organiser localement,  des chelles moindres, ils ont cette capacit et cette intelligence.

----------


## Mat.M

> tu dois tre capable de travailler dans le systme sans te faire craser pour montrer  quel point tu excelles et a quel point tes ides / manires de travailler , ... devraient tre appliques ailleurs.


de toute faon vous ne pensez pas qu'on est contraint de travailler dans le systme pour ce qui est du monde du travail ?
La comptition conomique elle est mondialise et froce.
Si vous n'acceptez pas le systme je vous conseillerais d'aller produire du fromage de chvre 




> J'ai eu le mme problme que lui dans mon exprience professionnelle.
>  - Mise en place d'quipes autonomes (hirarchie plate)
>  - Mise en place d'quipes agile


c'est une bonne chose mais sans mthodes de travail industrielles a risque de ne pas servir  grand chose.



> Dans les 2 cas, la raction du groupe a t violente


eh bien  ces gens-l il faut leur dire que leur salaire ne tombe pas par l'opration du Saint-Esprit.
Et que s'ils ne sont pas contents eh bien qu'ils aillent voir ailleurs , il y a des tas de demandeurs d'emploi qui aimeraient prendre leur place.
Et dans les pays de l'Est ou en Inde il y a des tas de programmeurs qui travaillent aussi bien et pour moins cher

Je suis peut-tre un peu brutal mais en entreprise il faut tre professionnel un minimum on reoit un salaire pour cela
De toute faon l'entreprise et une organisation quasi militaire c'est un peu la mme chose

----------


## Ryu2000

Bonne nouvelle :
La France produira dici fin avril 15 millions de masques par semaine, promet Macron



> Produire plus sur le sol national pour rduire la dpendance  est un enjeu stratgique, a expliqu Emmanuel Macron, avant de saluer l'effort effectu par les entreprises franaises.  La production ici (NDLR :  Kolmi-Hopen) a d'ores et dj doubl, a-t-il encore expliqu, avant de dtailler les objectifs globaux du secteur :  Fin avril, nous serons  10 millions de masques, nous aurons plus que tripl en quelques semaines [] *D'ici fin avril, nous aurons la capacit de produire 15 millions de masques par semaine* .
> 
> Des masques pour l'instant rservs au personnel mdical, mais le prsident a par ailleurs assur que pour toutes les autres professions exposes (caissiers, livreurs)  d'autres types de masques seraient bientt disponibles .
> 
> En plus de  la bataille essentielle des masques , Emmanuel Macron a fait le point sur un point de crispation avec les soignants : le manque de respirateurs dans les hpitaux. Le prsident a expliqu que  l aussi, nous avons videmment pass de nombreuses commandes. Nous importons et nous avons la chance d'avoir plusieurs producteurs europens et un Franais : Air Liquide . Et de prciser l aussi les objectifs du secteur :  *D'ici mi-mai, le consortium va permettre de produire 10 000 respirateurs franais* .


Dans 1 mois il y aura des masques franais pour les caissires, les policiers, les infirmires, etc.

----------


## fredoche

> De toute faon l'entreprise et une organisation quasi militaire c'est un peu la mme chose


Non d'une entreprise  l'autre, et selon les secteurs les organisations peuvent tre trs diffrentes. Encore bien plus pour ce qui concernent les pays.
Les modles culturels, conomiques peuvent tre trs diffrents.

Faut pas croire, les boites amricaines ne fonctionnent pas du tout comme des boites franaises, l'organisation du travail est trs diffrente. Ce n'est pas pour rien que l'innovation merge depuis des annes de la Californie. 

Mais de la mme faon les units militaires, les armes ne sorganisent pas toutes de la mme faon, les pays, les tats, etc.

Pareil noncer que l'Inde ou les pays de l'est disposent de programmeurs qui travaillent aussi bien, il faut trs fortement nuancer, car les applications, les projets, la production de services informatiques, c'est pas juste mettre des mecs comptents devant un PC et faire du code.

L encore, le software amricain se fait essentiellement sur le sol amricain. Et a coute cher. Mais probablement pas si cher que le prix facial du mec qui code. Les cots globaux ne sont pas juste ceux du salaire charg d'un programmeur. 

C'est encore trs en vogue en France, tu rpliques parfaitement le modle actuel qui nous met l o nous sommes aujourd'hui dans cette crise. 
Regarder et rduire le boulot  une ligne de facture. C'est  mon avis la pire faon de faire. C'est aussi ce qui explique le succs des SSII en France, mais les cots globaux de ce systme d'externalisation, les failles potentielles  grande chelle, le manque d'innovation, l'absence de maitrise des outils de l'information en France alors que ce sont des outils et des biens stratgiques pour une entreprise, on ne se rend pas compte de ce qui sommeille en terme de problmes derrire a.

----------


## fredoche

> Dans 1 mois il y aura des masques franais pour les caissires, les policiers, les infirmires, etc.


En attendant serrez les dents  ::aie::

----------


## rawsrc

> En attendant serrez les dents


ou pensez  l'apne prolonge  ::mouarf::

----------


## pmithrandir

Fredoche, j'habite encore en appartement, donc la culture, c'est plus compliqu. Au mieux, je fais pousser des tomates si je trouve des plants, et mes fraisiers de l'anne dernire devraient produire un peu cette anne.

Pour le reste, je suis dpend du systme, et sans autorisation de dplacement, je ne peux pas rejoindre les endroits dans ma famille ou un jardin pourrait tre transform en potager.


Sur le sujet du systme, je parlais du systme entreprise. Et avec ces mthodes, j'tais plus avant guardiste que dans le moule. C'est moi qui ne respectait pas les rgles. Et c'est comme ca que j'ai appris cette histoire d'interface.


Je ne sais pas si vous avez vu la news, mais ils lancent une tude dans 33 centres hospitaliers, 1300 patients en double aveugle(ni le patient ni le mdecin ne savent si ils donnent le placebo ou le mdicament) pour tester l'hypothse du professeur Raoult. On aura la rponse dans 2 ou 3 semaines, et ca fait dj 650 patients traits avec ca.

----------


## el_slapper

> (.../...)Et dans les pays de l'Est ou en Inde il y a des tas de programmeurs qui travaillent aussi bien et pour moins cher(.../...)


Moins cher? En Pologne(mon beau-frre) ou en Chine ils sont *dj* plus cher, et en Inde, la diffrence est devenue ngligeable.

----------


## Mat.M

> Faut pas croire, les boites amricaines ne fonctionnent pas du tout comme des boites franaises, l'organisation du travail est trs diffrente.


Justement  ce que je sais dans les entreprises amricaines c'est trs structur.
Comme me l'avait fait remarquer Mr El_Slapper il y a quelques temps de cela c'est l'esprit du taylorisme.
Les cultures de l'entreprise c'est vraiment de la foutaise ne vous laissez pas berner par les beaux discours des SSII , vous vous faites recruter c'est tout de mme pour bosser et produire du chiffre d'affaire  ::mouarf:: 
Pas pour jouer au baby-foot...



> car les applications, les projets, la production de services informatiques, c'est pas juste mettre des mecs comptents devant un PC et faire du code.


eh bien c'est quoi alors ? Une entreprise du gnie logiciel elle est l pour produire des logiciels de qualit non ?
J'achte une BMW je m'attends  ce que la finition soit quasi parfaite.
Or la qualit pour moi a ne se fait pas en improvisant a se fait avec mthode.

----------


## Mat.M

> Moins cher? En Pologne(mon beau-frre) ou en Chine ils sont *dj* plus cher, et en Inde, la diffrence est devenue ngligeable.


voui mais le problme c'est que les usines  codeurs en Inde  Bangalore par effet d'conomie d'chelle, ils peuvent tirer les prix vers le bas  ::mouarf::

----------


## ABCIWEB

> Mmes conclusions que Charles Gave, l'optimisation du systme de production dans le but de dgager le maximum de marge financire le fragilise et rduit la rsilience de nos socits  rsister aux chocs. Comment changer a ? Perso je pense que rien ne changera car pour changer a il faut ncessairement faire du protectionnisme c'est  dire l'exact oppos de la doctrine qui nous a conduit dans cette situation.


Oui c'est vident, comme en 2008 il tait vident qu'il fallait sparer les banques de dpt des banques d'investissement. Pourtant on ne l'a pas fait parce que cela gnait les banquiers dans la maximisation de leurs profits. 

La maximisation des profits comme priorit absolue est la cause directe des crises financires, de l'ampleur de la crise sanitaire actuelle et des crises cologiques. Rien que a. Mais cela n'empche pas d'entendre encore et toujours, que la concurrence internationale, la mondialisation nous oblige etc. alors que ce sont les politiques qui abolissent le protectionnisme pour rendre cette mondialisation possible, qui signent des accords de libre change sans se proccuper de prserver le tissus conomique et la diversit des outils de productions. D'o le manque de masques, de ractifs, de lits, de respirateurs et de personnel qualifi dans les hpitaux parce qu'il fallait absolument faire des conomies sur les services publics pour compenser la suppression de l'impt sur la fortune, entre autre.

Un exemple concret entendu aujourd'hui sur France info: Air Liquide, Peugeot et d'autres industriels se sont regroups pour fabriquer des respirateurs qu'ils promettent de vendre  prix coutant, aux alentours de 3000. C'est  dire quand mme 10 fois moins cher (oui vous avez bien lu !) que les respirateurs achets en Chine. On a donc largement de quoi produire des respirateurs en France tout en restant rentable et en crant des emplois. Mais pour cela il faut un minimum de protectionnisme, sinon les Chinois les vendront eux aussi  prix coutant durant quelques temps, histoire de casser le march et dtruire les outils de production en France parce que ce sera _momentanment_ plus rentable de les acheter en Chine.

Mme principe pour l'usine de production de bouteilles d'oxygne de Gerzat dont je parlais prcdemment et qui ferme malgr un bnfice de 1.1 million d'euros :



> "L'usine est rentable : elle est la seule  fabriquer du trs haut de gamme, des bouteilles trs lgres. C'est d'ailleurs pour cette raison que le groupe ferme. Ils ont le monopole de cette production. En fermant Gerzat, ils prennent le march  la gorge et peuvent augmenter le prix des produits plus bas de gamme," estime Axel Peronczyk, dlgu syndical de Luxfer.
> "C'est une industrie lourde et nous reprsentons plus de 80 ans de savoir faire. Si nous abandonnons cet outil de production, il n'en sera pas reconstruit d'autre en Europe," poursuit-il.


Ces exemples remettent aussi en cause la lgende comme quoi la mondialisation nous permet d'acheter des produits moins chers. Non les produits ne sont pas vendus moins chers, ou trs marginalement, par contre cela permet d'augmenter considrablement les bnfices des multinationales, quitte  faire dix fois le tour du monde et de polluer la plante au passage.

On pourrait multiplier les exemples  l'infini pour montrer que le dsengagement de l'tat dans la politique industrielle, conomique et sociale du pays, couple naturellement, puisque c'est l'objectif premier,  une maximisation des profits des multinationales et du systme financier, sont la cause directe des problmes passs, prsents et futurs. C'est le nolibralisme, c'est  dire le nouveau monde tel que le reprsente Macron et son gouvernement, qui a produit et continuera de produire tous ces dgts si nous n'y mettons pas un terme rapidement.

Il ne s'agit pas de mettre en cause les changes internationaux, il s'agit de les rglementer et de remettre le pouvoir politique  la place qu'il n'aurait jamais du quitter, c'est  dire au service des citoyens et des intrts stratgiques du pays et non pas aux seul service des multinationales et du systme financier. Cela fait des annes que je tiens ce mme discours, et l'on me qualifie souvent d'extrmiste de gauche. J'espre que cet pisode dramatique permettra pour quelque temps au moins de rtablir un systme de mesure plus sens et de faire apparatre au grand jour qui sont rellement les dangereux extrmistes. 

Cette fois-ci le virus touche tout le monde, pas seulement les pauvres ou les plus dfavoriss, et c'est tout l'intrt. On reprochait aux gilets jaunes de ne pas avoir de porte parole. L'avidit sans fin des petits hommes et leur individualisme forcen jusqu' l'inconscience, en ont produit un qu'il est plus difficile d'ignorer. C'est un mga gilet jaune, insensible aux lacrymos et aux LBD qui nous dit maintenant: "Alors, toujours aussi cons ?"

----------


## pmithrandir

Mat m je ne suis pas d accord avec ton affirmation sur la culture d entreprise.
Il existe de trs nombreux exemples o de telles cultures existent, et a marche vraiment.

Mais c est vrai que souvent c est bas autour de plusieurs aspects
- un but  atteindre
- un respect des employs 
- la volont de garder les gens
- la volont de bien faire de part et d autre.
 - Une dfinition de l organisation managriale plutor au service des employs.

Honntement, une esn ne coche aucune case... donc pas tonnant que a revienne a mettre un baby foot.

----------


## benjani13

Et pour rire un peu: on est confin, mais on prpare la suite : https://twitter.com/CgtTuifrance/sta...56077256962048

----------


## fredoche

> Justement  ce que je sais dans les entreprises amricaines c'est trs structur.
> Comme me l'avait fait remarquer Mr El_Slapper il y a quelques temps de cela c'est l'esprit du taylorisme.
> Les cultures de l'entreprise c'est vraiment de la foutaise ne vous laissez pas berner par les beaux discours des SSII , vous vous faites recruter c'est tout de mme pour bosser et produire du chiffre d'affaire 
> Pas pour jouer au baby-foot...
> eh bien c'est quoi alors ? Une entreprise du gnie logiciel elle est l pour produire des logiciels de qualit non ?
> J'achte une BMW je m'attends  ce que la finition soit quasi parfaite.
> Or la qualit pour moi a ne se fait pas en improvisant a se fait avec mthode.


C'est structur et organis oui 
Le taylorisme est historiquement la premire forme de normalisation de lorganisation des entreprises. Donc quelque part toutes les entreprises s'en inspirent.

Je ne sais pas comment te dire cette diffrence, mais elle est partout quand tu y travailles : j'ai fait plus de 3 ans  HP Grenoble, qui est une des plus grosses implantations europennes sinon la plus grosse. 
Dj Hewlett et Packard sont  l'origine de la Silicon Valley, historiquement c'est eux. 
https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Garage_Hewlett-Packard

Ensuite moi je bossais au sein de l'quipe e-business, qui faisait partie du european marketing center. Donc petite quipe pluri-disciplinaire (une douzaine de personnes) avec des gestionnaires, des chefs de projets, des marketeurs, des communiquants. J'tais pour ainsi dire le seul vrai technicien, j'tais le support technique de l'quipe. Les changes sont inter-disciplinaires. Notre responsabilit c'tait de dvelopper le business internet de HP pour la rgion EMEA. 
HP avait du retard sur DELL pour la vente en ligne, et un modle de production beaucoup plus ancien, comme celui du financement de leurs produits. Dell leur taillait des croupires.
Organisation horizontale, pas de hirarchie mme si elle existe, tout le monde dit "tu", en anglais chez les ricains le "vous" n'existe pas. Tu bosses dans des grands open space cloisonns, comme ceux que tu vois dans les films amricains. 
C'est pas l'open space  la franaise, avec des grandes tables et tout le monde se fait face, et tu bosses dans un bruit infernal et dans un bordel tout aussi infernal
Tout le monde est accessible et disponible, la notion d'quipe est relle et chaque input est pris en compte, la parole de chacun compte.
Globalement ce marketing center c'tait 400 personnes environ, on bossait tous sur le mme plateau, et mme les grands chefs sont accessibles, et tu peux aller les voir quand tu veux. Imagine une trentaine de nationalits, un peu toutes les langues et des changes en anglais et en franais. Les bilans sont collgiaux, le partage de l'info est permanent et rel.
On laisse la place  l'initiative, j'ai pu proposer, faire et dvelopper plein de trucs. J'ai t flicit  chaque fois, encourag, remerci. Mon salaire a pris 30% en 18 mois je crois. Et je travaillais en quipe avec tous ces profils.
Les lieux de travail sont agrables, personne ne te flique, les horaires sont libres, le tltravail tait dja en place il y a 20 ans, tu es intress aux rsultats via des plans de participation...

Concernant la culture, elle est codifie, et je l'ai vu changer en cours de route :  on est pass du "HP way" aux "Rules of the Garage" quand Carly Fiorina a pris la tte de la boite
le HP way :
https://www.hpalumni.org/hp_way
https://www.inflexion-point.com/Blog...ing-the-HP-Way

On en se rend pas compte  quel point cette boite  apporter  l'informatique et  t  la pointe de l'innovation technologique, beaucoup plus que Apple  mon sens, qui a explor d'autres voies, notamment sur l'aspect UX

Rules of the garage :
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rules_of_the_garage
C'tait beaucoup plus "bullsheet", et a a cass quelque part cet hritage culturel

Ensuite moi j'ai boss au Localization Management Center, quipe mondiale charg des localisations. Pareil, organisation horizontale, chef "monde" qui bosse  2 bureaux de toi et avec qui tu prends le caf. Le matin tu tlphones au Japon, le soir, c'est les states.

La place faite aux femmes est prpondrante au fait. Dj le top management mondial, mas  tous les niveaux. Une vraie galit des chances et des salaires. une place relle  la diversit: age, religions, sexe, handicaps, etc.

Tu n'as pas d'organisation comme a en France. Mme les startups sont rares  savoir vraiment reproduire cet esprit, Nous sommes culturellement  des annes-lumires de ces comportements. Chez nous les hirarchies et les gos sont prpondrants. 
Ici tu trimballes tes diplmes comme des mdailles jusqu' ta retraite, tu te gausses de titres pompeux mme si tu n'as jamais rien su faire de ta vie. Ton job est le plus difficile, le plus mritant, tous les autres sont faciles. Ton langage le plus complexe et le plus puissant, les autres codeurs sont toujours des billes. Etc, etc.

Voil si tu n'as pas vcu a de l'intrieur tu ne peux pas savoir. Moi qui venait de la psycho sociale et du travail, qui avait travaill sur la psychosociologie eds organisations, a me sautait aux yeux. 
La culture c'est rel en entreprise. 

Sauf qu'en France la culture de beaucoup d'entreprises c'est de la merde : verticale, centralise, hirarchise, sclrose, inerte, bureaucratise, administre,  l'image du pays et de son organisation

Et les SSII, c'est de la boucherie de gros. Leur seule culture, c'est leur nombre d'employs et leur chiffres d'affaires, il n' y a qu' lire les offres d'emploi pour comprendre.

Quand  un logiciel de qualit, une production de qualit, bah c'est comme au restaurant, ce que l'on sait assez bien faire en France :  il faut que tout soit nickel depuis les chiottes jusqu'au service et ce que tu as dans l'assiette, en passant par la dco, les tables, les costumes des serveurs, le langage, les menus, les vins, le prix, le cadre, l'emplacement, etc.
Si tu fais juste de la bonne cuisine, bah tu coules. Un seul lment merde, tu priclites.

Pour le code, c'est pareil, le meilleur algo du monde, c'est de la merde sans une bonne interface, des bons commerciaux, des specs techniques ralistes, etc, etc. 

Donc les indiens, les polonais, et leur cout horaire, on s'en fout, a fait pas tout. Une fois que t'as compris a, tu te dtends et tu gagnes en force face  tes interlocuteurs qui vont te bassiner avec ce genre de truc

Quelqu'un pour me rapporter un vcu assez similaire en France dans une boite de "culture franaise" ?

----------


## Ryu2000

Ils ne sont pas toujours trs sympa les tasuniens :



===
L'article original :
Hpital public: la note explosive de la Caisse des dpts



> la demande dEmmanuel Macron, la Caisse des dpts travaille  un plan pour lhpital public. Mediapart en rvle le contenu. Au lieu de dfendre lintrt gnral, il vise  acclrer la marchandisation de la sant et sa privatisation rampante.


Mais comme il faut tre abonn, vous pouvez vous rabattre sur cette version :
Privatisation de la sant : Mediapart rvle les contours du plan promis par Macron



> Le 25 mars  Mulhouse, cest un  plan massif dinvestissement  pour lhpital public quannonait cette fois le chef du gouvernement. Des promesses bien lointaines face  lurgence actuelle et qui, dans la bouche de Macron, semblai ent aussi hypocrites que peu crdibles pour des soignant.e.s qui se battent depuis plusieurs annes contre la casse du service public.
> 
> Et leurs craintes sont en train de se vrifier  Dans un article publi hier, Mdiapart rvle une note de la Caisse des dpts et consignations (CDC), en charge de rflchir  ce plan dinvestissement pour la sant. Brigitte Dormont, Professeure dconomie  luniversit de Dauphine, rsume ainsi pour Mdiapart son contenu :  En gros, le contenu essentiel de la note, cest de proposer que de largent public et des actions de consolidation financire soient orients vers le secteur priv non lucratif, sans argument pour fonder cette proposition. 
> 
> Effectivement, cette version provisoire, parat bien loin du discours de Macron sur la ncessit davoir un service public de sant. Lide principale qui en ressort nest autre que  priv, priv et encore priv . Loin de tirer le moindre bilan *des politiques nolibrales de privatisation de la sant, ou des mesures austritaires qui ont men  la situation catastrophique dans les hpitaux aujourdhui et qui tendent  rendre la crise sanitaire quon traverse aussi ingrable que meurtrire*, la note sinscrit parfaitement dans la logique des dernires annes.


Masques: les preuves dun mensonge dEtat



> Pnurie cache, consignes sanitaires fantaisistes, propositions dimportations ngliges, stocks toujours insuffisants, entreprises privilgies : base sur de nombreux tmoignages et documents confidentiels, une enqute de Mediapart rvle la gestion chaotique au sommet de ltat, entre janvier et aujourdhui, sur la question cruciale des masques. Et les mensonges qui lont accompagne. Les soignants, eux, sont contamins par centaines.

----------


## Jon Shannow

Bon, quelques news en images

D'abord le magnifique revirement de la propagande


Comme aurait dit Audiard... "Les cons a osent tout..."

Et puis, la ralit rattrape le discours

----------


## Mat.M

> Mat m je ne suis pas d accord avec ton affirmation sur la culture d entreprise.
> Il existe de trs nombreux exemples o de telles cultures existent, et a marche vraiment.


je suis bien d'accord l'entreprise c'est un espace social tout de mme



> Ensuite moi je bossais au sein de l'quipe e-business, qui faisait partie du european marketing center. Donc petite quipe pluri-disciplinaire (une douzaine de personnes) avec des gestionnaires, des chefs de projets, des marketeurs, des communiquants. J'tais pour ainsi dire le seul vrai technicien


bref si je comprends bien c'est un bel exemple d'arme mexicaine comme on sait faire dans les entreprises franaises  ::mouarf:: 

Si la cheville ouvrire de l'conomie franaise finit par s'vanouir,que l'on fait disparatre l'emploi de programmeur ou de codeur faut pas s'tonner pourquoi..




> Donc les indiens, les polonais, et leur cout horaire, on s'en fout, a fait pas tout. Une fois que t'as compris a, tu te dtends et tu gagnes en force face  tes interlocuteurs qui vont te bassiner avec ce genre de truc.


je suis d'accord maisi il faut aller dire a aux grants d'entreprise et aux gens qui font du management dont la seule stratgie possible c'est la rduction des cots de fonctionnement en entreprise.




> Quelqu'un pour me rapporter un vcu assez similaire en France dans une boite de "culture franaise" ?


vous avez en face de vous une personne qui a plus de 15 ans d'exprience en dveloppement informatique dans des entreprises franaises diverses et varies diteurs comme ESN.
J'ai mme fait une boite au Canada

----------


## DevTroglodyte

> je suis d'accord maisi il faut aller dire a aux grants d'entreprise et aux gens qui font du management dont la seule stratgie possible c'est la rduction des cots de fonctionnement en entreprise.


Tant qu'ils n'auront pas compris que l'outil informatique, et donc leurs outils maison, est de la valeur ajoute et une richesse de l'entreprise, et non un cot obligatoire dont ils aimeraient pouvoir se passer, c'est mal barr.

----------


## Ryu2000

Coronavirus : Les infirmires librales   poil contre le Covid-19  dnoncent leur manque de protection



> Plusieurs centaines dinfirmiers et dinfirmires ont dcid de dnoncer le manque de protections contre le coronavirus en se photographiant nus, de faon symbolique

----------


## ABCIWEB

@Ryu2000

Wahou, un message comme on les aime, pas trop dispers et avec des extraits des liens que tu cites. Cet article de Mediapart repris ici, montre bien comment Macron, sans surprise, tente dj d'exploiter cette crise en utilisant des fonds publics pour favoriser des partenariats public priv dont on a dj vu bon nombre d'checs scandaleux ces dernires annes, surtout concernant les hpitaux. Je n'apporte rien  ce que tu as dis, c'est juste  destination de ceux qui ont bloqu tes messages. Continues comme cela si tu veux tre plus visible  :;): 



> Les partenariats public-priv du plan Hpital 2007 : une procdure mal matrise  titrait ainsi un rapport de la Cour des Comptes en 2014. Derrire cette  mauvaise matrise  se cache des millions deuros de loyers -dargent public- perdus pour des tablissements mal construits, inutilisables et vides, laissant de nombreuses personnes sans structure de soin en mesure de les accueillir. Aprs ce constat, le gouvernement avait choisi de limiter leur utilisation, mais ces contrats, qui ont jou un rle actif dans la casse de notre service de sant public, sont aujourdhui la solution propose par la CDC  ltat catastrophique de nos hpitaux.






> Coronavirus : Les infirmires librales   poil contre le Covid-19  dnoncent leur manque de protection
>     Plusieurs centaines dinfirmiers et dinfirmires ont dcid de dnoncer le manque de protections contre le coronavirus en se photographiant nus, de faon symbolique


Oui et je viens d'entendre sur France Info:



> Des masques prts  s'envoler pour la France ont t rachets  la dernire minute par des Amricains sur le tarmac d'un aroport chinois d'o l'avion de livraison devait dcoller, selon le rcit fait par plusieurs prsidents de rgion, mercredi 1er avril.
> ...
> Le prsident de la rgion Grand Est, Jean Rottner, a confirm les faits, au micro de RTL. "C'est compliqu, on se bat 24 heures sur 24" pour que les masques soient livrs, a-t-il confi. "Et effectivement, sur le tarmac, les Amricains sortent le cash et payent trois ou quatre fois les commandes que nous avons faites. Donc il faut vraiment se battre.
> 
> En Chine, "c'est la foire d'empoigne  tous les chelons", dplore Gilles Simeoni, prsident du conseil excutif de Corse, contact par franceinfo. "Il y a des rquisitions de la part du gouvernement chinois sur la base de demandes d'autres Etats. Il y a des masques qui ne correspondent pas aux certifications. Il y a tout ce qu'on peut voir de pire en temps de guerre", numre l'lu local. Sa collectivit a command deux millions de masques en traitant avec un intermdiaire corse, par prcaution. "La commande a t passe il y a une dizaine de jours. La premire partie devrait arriver cette semaine, si tout va bien", espre Gilles Simeoni.
> 
> La Normandie, elle, a pass commande de deux millions de masques en Chine. La livraison a pris un peu de retard. "Notre avion tait prt, mais il a t rquisitionn par l'Etat sur le tarmac", glisse-t-on  franceinfo  la prsidence du conseil rgional. La cargaison devrait tout de mme arriver, "au compte-gouttes".


Comme quoi le matriel mdical vital doit tre produit sur le sol franais et pas ailleurs. Cela vaut aussi bien entendu pour les mdicaments. J'ai une pharmacie au rez-de-chausse de mon immeuble, toujours pas de gel hydroalcoolique disponible tout  l'heure (je n'ai videmment pas tent de leur demander s'ils avaient des masques).

----------


## Jipt

> Cet article de Mediapart repris ici, montre bien comment Macron, sans surprise, tente dj d'exploiter cette crise en utilisant des fonds publics pour favoriser des partenariats public priv dont on a dj vu bon nombre d'checs scandaleux ces dernires annes, surtout concernant les hpitaux.


Pour Pques, ne cherchez pas les cloches dans le jardin, elles sont planques  l'lyse,  Matignon et  l'Assemble nationale.

----------


## fredoche

C'est rageant au possible Ryu ces derniers articles

Ces racailles doivent tre vires sans mnagement, avec la mme violence qu'ils appliquent aux gilets jaunes. Macron est au summum du cynisme. Il va se faire lapider ce mec

Je discute depuis 2 jours avec une amie habitant Hong-Kong : L bas les gens peuvent sortir  leur volont, le principe est de respecter les consignes de protection des uns et des autres et de se dsinfecter, et de limiter les dplacements non importants. 

C'est une des zones les plus denses au monde, 7 500 000 habitants, 6 763 hab./km2. Ils ont 765 personnes infectes et 4 morts.
https://www.mediterranee-infection.com/covid-19/

La suisse avec 1 million d'habitants en plus en est  378 morts et 17000 personnes infectes

Ces gros cons qui nous gavent d'conomie et de PIB ont mgot et mgotent encore sur des masques, sur la sant de citoyens, ce qui va couter  tout le monde des centaines de milliards puisque le confinement s'impose. Nous n'avons toujours pas de masques, de toute faon aucun message pour nous apprendre  nous en servir, et les gens qui en ont absoulement besoin n'en ont pas non plus.
Mais pour noyer le poisson on rend le franais coupable en proclamant que le confinement ce n'est pas des vacances.

Ces gens n'ont aucune honte. Nous devons chambouler tout a.

ABCIWEB tu peux acheter directement de l'alcool  70C (ou plus), modifi ou non. C'est mme moins cher et fait exactement le mme effet

----------


## fredoche

> bref si je comprends bien c'est un bel exemple d'arme mexicaine comme on sait faire dans les entreprises franaises


Tu ne comprends pas cher ami. Nos tions efficaces et mme diablement.
A 2 nous grions le contenu de 11 Electronic Commerce Center, puis 4 HP stores
A cot de a nous avions 2 intranets europens en responsabilit 
Et surtout la base documentaire des Business Desktop Divisions, une base de plus de 10000 lments, sur Documentum EDMS 98
Plus le catalogue lectronique mis  jour chaque mois  destination de tous les resellers europens
Et j'administrais un domaine NT4 de 3-4 serveurs et d'une 40aine de machines.
Et j'avais le temps de dvelopper des outils  cot




> Si la cheville ouvrire de l'conomie franaise finit par s'vanouir,que l'on fait disparatre l'emploi de programmeur ou de codeur faut pas s'tonner pourquoi..


Tu penses que mon rcit illustre ce propos l, tu n'y es pas du tout.

Si l'innovation en informatique depuis 80 ans se fait principalement dans la silicon valley et aux USA, ce n'est pas sans raison. C'est l bas et pas ailleurs. Et donc pas au Canada, pas en UK, pas en France, etc. Chine et Core commencent  se mettre  niveau, mais c'est rcent

Par contre tu devrais te retrouver dans cette fable, qui elle rend compte de la culture d'entreprise  la franaise, et illustre  la perfection ton propos : 



> *La fable du rameur et des barreurs.*
> Une firme japonaise et une socit franaise dcident de faire une course d'aviron. Les deux quipes s'entranent dur. Les Japonais gagnent avec plus de 1 kilomtre d'avance. Les Franais sont trs affects. Leur management se runit pour chercher la cause de l'chec. Une quipe d'audit constitue de senior managers est dsigne. Aprs enqute, ils concluent que l'quipe japonaise est constitue de huit rameurs pour un barreur, alors que l'quipe franaise a huit barreurs pour un rameur.
> 
> A la lecture de l'audit, le management dcide de louer les services de consultants. Aprs avoir peru d'normes honoraires, ils rendent leur avis : l'quipe franaise doit avoir plus de rameurs et moins de barreurs. La structure de l'quipe franaise est donc rorganise. Mais, comme personne ne veut devenir rameur, il est dcid de crer quatre postes de barreurs superviseurs, trois de barreurs superintendants et un de barreur superintendant assistant manager.
> 
> Les Franais mettent aussi en oeuvre un systme de stimulation pour encourager le seul rameur de l'quipe  travailler plus. Baptis "La qualit et le zro dfaut", il repose sur des runions, des dners et une prime sur objectif pour le rameur. La course a lieu, et, cette fois, les Japonais gagnent avec 2 kilomtres d'avance. Humilie, la direction franaise licencie le rameur, stoppe la mise en chantier d'un nouvel aviron, vend le bateau et annule tout investissement. Puis elle rcompense les barreurs managers de leurs efforts en leur donnant le prix de la Performance. Enfin, elle distribue l'argent conomis par ces mesures de restriction  tous les directeurs seniors.


A ta rflexion

Quand je parlais d'une exprience similaire, c'est une exprience similaire  HP et au HP Way de libert de pense, d'initiative, d'actions, d'expression, de confiance accorde, d'esprit d'quipe, d'excellence, etc.

----------


## foetus

> Nous n'avons toujours pas de masques, de toute faon aucun message pour nous apprendre  nous en servir, et les gens qui en ont absoulement besoin n'en ont pas non plus.


Maintenant les masques sont inutiles  ::aie:: 

Actuellement c'est le manque de tests (coton-tige, srologie, ...) - on n'a tellement pas de tests qu'on va mettre au moins entre 4 et 6 mois pour le dconfinement (il faut tester 2/3 de la population)  ::ptdr:: 

On est tellement en manque de tests, que le gouvernement va discrtement pratiquer l'immunit de masse pour en sortir + vite - donc le manque de masques est ncessaire maintenant  ::ptdr:: 

 ::king::  prparez le doliprane pour 10 jours ... il va servir pour 60% de la population dans les prochaines semaines, prochains mois.

----------


## fredoche

> prparez le doliprane pour 10 jours ... il va servir pour 60% de la population dans les prochaines semaines, prochains mois.


S'il ne vient pas  manquer  : 70 000 000 *0,6 * 4g * 10j = *1 680 000 000 de comprims de 1g*, soit 84 000 000 de boites de 20 glules.

On parlera pas des effets indsirables

----------


## el_slapper

> (.../...)Quand je parlais d'une exprience similaire, c'est une exprience similaire  HP et au HP Way de libert de pense, d'initiative, d'actions, d'expression, de confiance accorde, d'esprit d'quipe, d'excellence, etc.


moi,moi,moi!!!!! Alors donc, dans ma boite amricaine, on......

ah, on avait dit Franaises?  ::aie:: 

Bon, c'est pas miraculeux non plus, hein, mais quand les dveloppeurs du projet vital et stratgiques ont dit  leur chef (mme pas une technique) "on arrte tout pendant 15 jours et on fait du refactoring", elle a dit "OK, faites a bien". Je ne connais pas de boite Franaise ou c'est possible. Deux ans plus tard, ce projet stratgique est toujours dans les clous, sans dpassement, sans retard(quasiment fini, en fait, ne reste que le fonds de cuve). Ce n'est pas un hasard. Bon, il reste quelques bugs que je chasse avec plaisir, mais rien de scandaleux.

----------


## Ryu2000

> C'est rageant au possible


Ben c'tait pareil sous Sarkozy ou Hollande... On devrait tous tre habitu  ce type de pratique. Les prdcesseurs de Macron mentaient et manipulaient autant que lui (PS/UMP/LREM c'est la mme chose).
Les crises sont l'occasion de faire passer des mauvaises lois de force. En plus l on ne peut pas aller manifester, car ce n'est pas un motif valable.
Un prsident qui dit quelque chose et qui fait exactement l'inverse c'est pas nouveau en France... Par exemple Hollande disait "mon ennemi c'est la finance" et il a pris un employ de chez Rothschild en ministre de l'conomie...




> Ces racailles doivent tre vires sans mnagement, avec la mme violence qu'ils appliquent aux gilets jaunes. Macron est au summum du cynisme. Il va se faire lapider ce mec


De toute faon lui ou un autre... Si c'est pour que a continue dans la ligne Sarko/Hollande/Macron.
En tout cas c'est marrant de voir Macron parler de produire des trucs en France, alors qu'il n'y croit pas du tout et qu'il a particip au dmontage des industries franaises. Par exemple Alstom appartient  une socit US aujourd'hui.




> Je discute depuis 2 jours avec une amie habitant Hong-Kong : L bas les gens peuvent sortir  leur volont, le principe est de respecter les consignes de protection des uns et des autres et de se dsinfecter, et de limiter les dplacements non importants.


Tous les peuples n'ont pas le mme niveau de discipline. Souvent les asiatiques respectent les rgles, ce qui n'est pas du tout le cas d'autres peuples. Il parait que les peuples latin aiment bien exploiter les failles dans le systme.
En France il faut que la menace de l'amende soit prsente sinon plein de gens vont sortir sans raison mais il y a des pays c'est encore pire. Mais *on ne sera jamais disciplin comme des japonais* (ou des hongkongais, des chinois, des corens). On a pas la mme histoire, ni la mme slection naturelle.

Ce n'est pas parce qu'une chose fonctionne dans un pays que a fonctionnera partout. Je ne suis pas du tout dans le dlire "il faut les mmes lois pour le monde entier". Dans certains pays il faut des rgles plus strictes et un bton plus douloureux pour que les gens comprennent.




> Nous n'avons toujours pas de masques, de toute faon aucun message pour nous apprendre  nous en servir


Les masques sont utiles pour ne pas contaminer les autres, donc il faut que les caissires, les livreurs, les infirmires, les policiers, en aient. Mais les gens n'en ont pas besoin vu qu'ils entrent en contact avec peu de monde.
Si vous en voulez absolument vous pouvez en fabriquer vous mme, ou en commander sur des sites chinois.




> Ces gens n'ont aucune honte. Nous devons chambouler tout a.


Peut-tre qu'aprs le confinement, comme plein d'entreprises auront fait faillite et qunormment de gens seront au chmage, il y aura des manifestations massives, mais a ne changera rien.
En principe le gouvernement devrait supprimer des acquis sociaux pour essayer de relancer l'conomie.
On verra bien dans quelque mois ce qui va se passer. Il y aura peut-tre des changements radicaux. En principe l'conomie devrait s'effondrer.

Coronavirus : la cote de popularit d'Emmanuel Macron connat une forte hausse en pleine crise



> 46% des Franais jugent positivement l'action du chef de l'tat, soit une hausse de 13 points en un mois. Un niveau qu'il n'avait plus atteint depuis fvrier 2018.
> (...)
> 54% (+4) des Franais considrent qu'Emmanuel Macron dfend bien les intrts de la France  l'tranger. Ils ne sont en revanche que 32%  le considrer proche de leurs proccupations. Un score toujours bas mais tout de mme en hausse de huit points en un mois.
> 
> Pour rappel, aprs l'allocution d'Emmanuel Macron, o il annonait notamment le confinement de la population, 96% des Franais avaient approuv les mesures restrictives. Les deux tiers des Franais (65%) se disaient mme convaincus par le discours du chef de l'tat.


Les sondages c'est toujours de la merde, l dessus il n'y a pas de problme. Mais il y a parfois un fond de vrit quand mme, *Macron peut utiliser la peur pour gagner de la popularit*.
En plus pendant le confinement certains doivent regarder les mdias, donc ils peuvent se faire manipuler. Imaginez quelqu'un qui regarde BFM TV, ou Cnews, ou LCI...




> S'il ne vient pas  manquer  : 70 000 000 *0,6 * 4g * 10j = *1 680 000 000 de comprims de 1g*, soit 84 000 000 de boites de 20 glules.


4g de paractamol par jour a fait beaucoup quand mme, il n'est gnralement pas ncessaire de dpasser 3 g de paractamol par jour. En cas de douleur intense il y a moyen d'aller  4g, mais il faut que ce soit ponctuel. Ce n'est pas anodin comme mdicament.
L'industrie pharmaceutique ne devrait pas avoir de mal  produire suffisamment de paractamol, et pourquoi vous pensez que 60% de la population franaise va en prendre ?
L'industrie pharmaceutique va se faire la blinde de thune dans 18 mois, si a se trouve le gouvernement va rendre le vaccin obligatoire, on y est encore pas, mais je vois bien une commande comme celle de Roselyne Bachelot.

=====
=====
Edit :
Coronavirus : ferme il y a deux ans, une usine bretonne produisait des millions de masques



> Quel gchis! Voir tous ces gens qui n'ont pas de masque, a me fait mal au cur. J'y pense la nuit!  Juliette (le prnom a t chang  la demande du tmoin) est cure. *Cette Bretonne a fabriqu durant trente-cinq ans des masques  Plaintel (Ctes-d'Armor) avant que son usine ne ferme en 2018.* Ce fleuron industriel, cr en 1984 par l'entreprise Giffard, a connu ses heures de gloire au sein du groupe Sperian Protection, leader mondial du secteur dans les annes 2000. Avec les pidmies de Sras et de la grippe H1N1, l'usine produisait jusqu' 200 millions de masques par an et les commandes affluaient, notamment de la part de l'Etat franais.
> 
> En 2010, Sperian est rachet par le conglomrat amricain Honeywell. Ds l'anne suivante, de gros contrats, dont celui du gouvernement franais, ne sont pas renouvels. Les plans sociaux, financs par les deniers publics, se succdent jusqu' l'annonce de la fermeture en mai 2018.  *J'avais trouv un repreneur qui voulait garder le site mais Honeywell n'a rien voulu entendre* , regrette Jean-Jacques Fuan, ancien directeur gnral, de 1991  2006.


Pourvu qu'on recrer des usines en France aprs cette crise.

----------


## fredoche

Ryu pourquoi tu dconnecte ton cerveau si souvent ?
tu retombes dans les banalits, mme au plus fort de la tempte tu rcites ton manuel de navigation en eau douce.




> Ben c'tait pareil sous Sarkozy ou Hollande... On devrait tous tre habitu  ce type de pratique. Les prdcesseurs de Macron mentaient et manipulaient autant que lui (PS/UMP/LREM c'est la mme chose).
> Les crises sont l'occasion de faire passer des mauvaises lois de force. En plus l on ne peut pas aller manifester, car ce n'est pas un motif valable.
> Un prsident qui dit quelque chose et qui fait exactement l'inverse c'est pas nouveau en France... Par exemple Hollande disait "mon ennemi c'est la finance" et il a pris un employ de chez Rothschild en ministre de l'conomie...


Non c'tait pas pareil tu n'avais pas une pandmie mondiale avec arrt complet du pays



> Tous les peuples n'ont pas le mme niveau de discipline. Souvent les asiatiques respectent les rgles, ce qui n'est pas du tout le cas d'autres peuples. Il parait que les peuples latin aiment bien exploiter les failles dans le systme.
> En France il faut que la menace de l'amende soit prsente sinon plein de gens vont sortir sans raison mais il y a des pays c'est encore pire. Mais *on ne sera jamais disciplin comme des japonais* (ou des hongkongais, des chinois, des corens). On a pas la mme histoire, ni la mme slection naturelle.
> 
> Ce n'est pas parce qu'une chose fonctionne dans un pays que a fonctionnera partout. Je ne suis pas du tout dans le dlire "il faut les mmes lois pour le monde entier". Dans certains pays il faut des rgles plus strictes et un bton plus douloureux pour que les gens comprennent.


La menace de l'amende a t instaure au tout dbut du confinement, avec ce formulaire  la con. En prenant pour exemple la veille o les gens taient invits  se rendre dans les bureaux de vote, mais surtout pas dans les parcs. C'tait dit o a ? C'est probablement le seul pays au monde o a se fait comme a.
Tu valides juste cette logique du gouvernement qui infantilise en permanence les franais.
Tu ne vois donc pas cette logique du diviser pour mieux rgner ? "_Regarder ces franais profiteurs, dsobissants, gaulois !_ ". C'est la logique du bouc missaire,  toujours dsigner un coupable, et dtourner l'attention de leur incomptence sans borne

Et ta dernire phrase justifie  elle seule toutes les dictatures, sud amricaines, fascistes comme communistes.

Toi il faut quoi pour que tu comprennes ? Parce que moi je recommande que ce soit  toi que l'on donne du bton en premier





> Les masques sont utiles pour ne pas contaminer les autres, donc il faut que les caissires, les livreurs, les infirmires, les policiers, en aient. Mais les gens n'en ont pas besoin vu qu'ils entrent en contact avec peu de monde.


Tu ne comprends rien. 
Si tout le monde avait des masques, tout le monde protgerait tout le monde. C'est ce que font les asiatiques. Et c'est ce qui permet  leurs pays de tourner




> Les sondages c'est toujours de la merde, l dessus il n'y a pas de problme. Mais il y a parfois un fond de vrit quand mme, *Macron peut utiliser la peur pour gagner de la popularit*.
> En plus pendant le confinement certains doivent regarder les mdias, donc ils peuvent se faire manipuler. Imaginez quelqu'un qui regarde BFM TV, ou Cnews, ou LCI...


C'est toujours de la merde mais tu passes ton temps  les citer ici



> 4g de paractamol par jour a fait beaucoup quand mme, il n'est gnralement pas ncessaire de dpasser 3 g de paractamol par jour. En cas de douleur intense il y a moyen d'aller  4g, mais il faut que ce soit ponctuel. Ce n'est pas anodin comme mdicament.
> L'industrie pharmaceutique ne devrait pas avoir de mal  produire suffisamment de paractamol, et pourquoi vous pensez que 60% de la population franaise va en prendre ?


C'tait juste pour rpondre  foetus, qui lui voque les 60%, le seuil de protection immunitaire de la population, et c'est pour l'heure le seul produit recommand

----------


## Ryu2000

> tu retombes dans les banalits, mme au plus fort de la tempte tu rcites ton manuel de navigation en eau douce.


La tempte n'est pas encore arriv, ce sera vraiment le bordel au moment de la crise conomique, c'est l que le code du travail et les acquis sociaux vont prendre cher.
Pour le moment on est relativement dans une priode de calme, par rapport  ce qui nous attend.
Bon aprs c'est difficile pour ceux qui ont des proches atteints. Mais la situation sera 1000 fois pire bientt.
 cause de la mondialisation, des excs de la finance, des magouilles des banques, l'conomie est dans un tat catastrophique depuis longtemps, il faut que tout se casse la gueule et esprer crer un meilleure systme en partant de 0.




> En prenant pour exemple la veille o les gens taient invits  se rendre dans les bureaux de vote


Ouais le gouvernement avait mal anticip le truc, mais certains pays ont fait pire comme le Royaume-Uni, les Pays-Bas et un peu les tats-Unis  ::P: 
Mais ce traumatisme servira de leon et la prochaine fois tout le monde aura ses masques et ses solutions hydroalcoolique.




> Tu ne vois donc pas cette logique du diviser pour mieux rgner ? "_Regarder ces franais profiteurs, dsobissants, gaulois !_ ". C'est la logique du bouc missaire,  toujours dsigner un coupable, et dtourner l'attention de leur incomptence sans borne


En ce moment a critique les parisiens et les cits, donc a ne me pose pas problme, tant qu'on ne vient pas faire chier les gens dans les petits villages, tout va bien  ::mouarf:: 
Aprs je connais bien les divisions, on en a vu plein :
Femme VS HommeLGBT VS HtrosexuelMusulmans VS tout le reste
Alors que la seule division qui compte c'est riche VS pauvre et on est tous relativement pauvre par rapport aux plus riches.
Une caissire a plus de choses en commun avec un ouvrier qu'avec une bourgeoise.




> Et ta dernire phrase justifie  elle seule toutes les dictatures, sud amricaines, fascistes comme communistes.


Ben en mme temps on ne dirige pas des algriens comme on dirige des japonais... C'est une ralit. Le physique et le psychologique vient de la slection naturelle, les contraintes n'taient pas les mmes, donc la slection tait diffrente.
Tout vient de l'environnement.




> Parce que moi je recommande que ce soit  toi que l'on donne du bton en premier


Non mais moi je respecte le protocole, je suis entirement en rgle, donc il n'y a pas de problme.
Aprs a fait chier les gendarmes et les policiers de faire a, mais bon il faut bien rembourser le prt de la maison...
Certains se mettent en arrt maladie.




> Si tout le monde avait des masques, tout le monde protgerait tout le monde. C'est ce que font les asiatiques. Et c'est ce qui permet  leurs pays de tourner


Dans les pays asiatiques la densit de population est lev et ds que quelqu'un se sent un peu malade il met un masque pour ne pas contaminer les autres, c'est pour a qu'ils sont prt.
Est-ce que tu mets un masque  chaque fois que tu tousses un peu ? Les asiatiques le font c'est pour a qu'ils sont prt.




> C'est toujours de la merde mais tu passes ton temps  les citer ici


Les sondages sont manipuls mais *ils influencent l'opinion*, donc c'est toujours intressant.
Parfois a ne suffit pas, comme avec le Brexit et llection de Trump et l c'est jubilatoire  ::mrgreen::  :8-): 

En ce moment Macron gagne de la popularit parce qu'il passe  la TV et il fait peur aux gens.

----------


## fredoche

> Ben en mme temps on ne dirige pas des algriens comme on dirige des japonais... C'est une ralit. Le physique et le psychologique vient de la slection naturelle, les contraintes n'taient pas les mmes, donc la slection tait diffrente.
> Tout vient de l'environnement.


Quand tu auras crit ta thse et qu'elle aura t valid par les experts scientifiques du monde entier on en reparlera.

Tu es navrant  ::(:

----------


## David_g

> Alors que la seule division qui compte c'est riche VS pauvre et on est tous relativement pauvre par rapport aux plus riches.


Cool. du coup, tu vas pouvoir soutenir une UE (la nationalit c'est pas une division important)  ::ptdr::

----------


## fredoche

Puisque nous avons du temps, je vous invite  lire le blog d'un auteur qui avait t recommand par Jipt ici il y a une quinzaine (?)
Cela fait froid dans le dos, et ne fait que nourrir encore plus ma colre :

http://jdmichel.blog.tdg.ch/

Vous y lirez la corruption des tudes (pseudo) scientifiques bases sur les preuves et toutes les manuvres sous-jacentes qui font que l'on freine ce qui pourrait sauver des milliers de vies.

Comme on lisait hier de la part de Ryu les manuvres sous-jacentes pour profiter de la priode afin de privatiser encore plus le systme mdical

C'est juste honteux

----------


## Marco46

L'article de Marianne en lien de ton article vaut son pesant de cacahoutes :




> D'autant que les tats-Unis sont en train de faire main basse sur les stocks mondiaux depuis des semaines.
> 
> Nous ? Quand nous finirons par ragir, car nous ragirons, c'est invitable, nous serons pris au dpourvu. Car Sanofi ne pourra pas produire en quelques jours des doses pour l'ensemble du pays Et le march international aura t rafl. Le mme pisode auquel nous assistons aujourd'hui avec les masques. Je ne comprends pas cette imprvision, qui pour moi est totale.
> 
> L'exemple de l'hsitation de notre gouvernement sur l'encadrement de l'hydroxychloroquine le montre. La position officielle consiste  expliquer qu'il faut l'utiliser uniquement dans les formes dsespres, sauf que le professeur Raoult dit l'inverse : il faut commencer ds les premiers symptmes, et viter que la maladie ne bascule subitement dans des formes graves.
> 
> Nous avions des indices sous les yeux depuis des semaines... Et mme si ce sont des indices, gouverner c'est prvoir. Et il fallait prvoir que cela pourrait marcher. D'autant que ce mdicament ne cote pas cher, que nous avons Sanofi  disposition pour le produire Pourquoi aucun ordre n'est-il venu pour enjoindre ce groupe  produire ? Nous sommes dsormais  500 morts par jour. Combien de milliers de morts ce gouvernement aura-t-il sur la conscience ? Mais qui les conseille ? C'est rvoltant.

----------


## Mat.M

@marco46 merci pour le lien.
En ce qui concerne les querelles d'ego parmi les pontes c'est un truc auquel il fallait forcment s'y attendre  ::calim2:: 




> Si l'innovation en informatique depuis 80 ans se fait principalement dans la silicon valley et aux USA, ce n'est pas sans raison. C'est l bas et pas ailleurs. Et donc pas au Canada, pas en UK, pas en France, etc. Chine et Core commencent  se mettre  niveau, mais c'est rcent
> 
> Par contre tu devrais te retrouver dans cette fable, qui elle rend compte de la culture d'entreprise  la franaise, et illustre  la perfection ton propos :


je pense surtout que si la Silicon Valley a pu natre c'est parce que les Amricains avant le crash conomique tout rcent disposaient de montagnes de cash$$ pour l'innovation technologique  ::mouarf:: 

Vous vous voyez aller demander une leve de fonds de 1 milliard  une  banque franaise pour dvelopper un projet de high-tech ?

Pour ce qui est de la fable je vais la conserver c'est incroyable j'ai l'impression d'expriences vcues  ::aie::

----------


## fredoche

Relis l'histoire de Hewlett et Packard, vois l'histoire d'apple  ses dbuts, celle d'amazon. Ce ne sont pas des montagnes de cash

Regardez qui nous gouverne et les gens qui appliquent leurs politiques:

https://news.google.com/stories/CAAq...R&ceid=FR%3Afr

----------


## Jon Shannow

Ces types me donnent envie de vomir.  ::calim2::

----------


## tanaka59

Bonsoir, 

J'ai l'impression que les personnes actuellement au chmage, en situation de prcarit, CDD , intrimaires vont encore morfler avec maintenant le clivage covid19 VS non covid19 ?  ::x:   ::alerte::   ::evilred::   ::rouleau::   ::furax::   ::furieux::   ::evil:: 

Si actuellement on est jeune (entre 25 et 30 ans ?) en situation de chmage ou d'emploi prcaire , rver d'un logement  soi ou l'on est propritaire et tre en CDI c'est de l'utopie si je comprend bien ? 

Tout comme ce que je vais dire est vertement malsain . 

Pour emprunter de l'argent il faut donc maintenant magouiller , tre verreux et malhonnte ? Faire des montages financiers ? Mais accepter de payer de rembourser 10  20 % dintrt par mois ? 

Okay d'accord pour vivre  crdit  ::?:

----------


## fredoche

Que veux-tu dire tanaka ?

----------


## Ryu2000

> Quand tu auras crit ta thse et qu'elle aura t valid par les experts scientifiques du monde entier on en reparlera.


C'est la thse de Frdric Delavier, c'est juste du Darwinisme au final, mais comme a va contre l'idologie dominante actuelle, peu de scientifiques font des recherches dans ce sens.
On sait que la slection naturelle influe sur la morphologie, si il y a eu une slection naturelle sur le physique pourquoi il n'y aurait pas eu une slection naturelle sur la psychologie ? La psychologie d'une personne peut l'aider  survivre et  se reproduire.




> tu vas pouvoir soutenir une UE (la nationalit c'est pas une division important)


La nation c'est ce qui nous lie. L'UE est en train de mourir, aujourd'hui on voit bien qu'elle ne sert  rien.

a date du 1er avril, mais ce n'est pas une blague :
Coronavirus : les divisions de lUnion europenne la placent face  un  danger mortel 
Aujourd'hui c'est clair qu'il n'y a pas de solidarit entre les pays membres (et ce n'est pas en accueillant l'Albanie et la Macdoine du Nord que a ira mieux).

Covid-19: Salvini menace de dire au revoir  lUE pour son indcision



> Interrog sur les graves contradictions qui se sont produites au sein de l'Union europenne sur les mesures  prendre face  la pandmie, Matteo Salvini a qualifi lorganisation de nid de serpents et de chacals.
> On va d'abord vaincre le virus, puis on va penser  l'Europe. Et si c'est ncessaire, on va dire au revoir sans mme la remercier, a promis le chef de la Ligue.
> 
> Rome ne signe pas le document final du sommet de l'UE
> Auparavant, le prsident du Conseil italien, Giuseppe Conte, avait refus de signer le document final du sommet de lUnion europenne qui s'est tenu en visioconfrence et qui portait sur les mesures destines  soutenir l'conomie europenne lors de la crise sanitaire. Il avait donn 10 jours  ses collgues pour trouver une solution approprie  l'urgence.


Ce qui va tre intressant de voir, c'est la crise conomique en Allemagne.

Quand on sera tous officiellement en rcession, on verra si l'UE va tenir.
Coronavirus is edging the Eurozone towards collapse
La souverainet revient  la mode en ce moment, donc l'UE ne va pas tre populaire...




> Si actuellement on est jeune (entre 25 et 30 ans ?) en situation de chmage ou d'emploi prcaire , rver d'un logement  soi ou l'on est propritaire et tre en CDI c'est de l'utopie si je comprend bien ?


Le CDI existera peut-tre toujours aprs la crise du SARS-CoV-2 et parfois a suffit pour faire un prt, donc il y aura toujours moyen de rver. Peut-tre que a va tre la grande dpression comme de 1929  1939.
Le prix de l'immobilier devrait chuter, c'est une bonne nouvelle pour plein de gens. 

====
La stratgie du confinement semble inefficace, quand on sera libre il y aura un pic de contamination, chez nous on n'est pas en contact avec le virus alors notre organisme ne peut pas sentraner  la combattre.
Et si tout le monde l'attrape en mme temps, les lits dhpitaux seront saturs par les plus faibles.

Il y a des pays qui font diffremment, ils tests massivement et ils aident les patients avec le combo hydroxychloroquine + azithromycine.
En France il y a des essais bizarre avec des mdicaments conu pour le SIDA.
Quatre traitements  l'essai contre le coronavirus: quels labos pourront les produire? 



> Les quatre traitements tests  grande chelle sont les molcules suivantes: le remdesivir (antiviral conu initialement pour Ebola), le lopinavir en combinaison avec le ritonavir (*mdicament utilis contre le VIH*), la mme combinaison mais associe  l'interfron bta pour tenter de baisser le processus inflammatoire et l'hydroxychloroquine (cousine de la chloroquine, mais prsentant moins de risque de toxicit et d'effets indsirables).


Non, le Covid-19 nest pas une  combinaison du SRAS et du sida 

===
Apparemment l'hydroxychloroquine et l'azithromycine sont pas mal utilis :
Hydroxychloroquine rated 'most effective therapy' by doctors for coronavirus: Global survey



> The survey conducted by Sermo, a global health care polling company, of *6,227 physicians in 30 countries found that 37% of those treating COVID-19 patients rated hydroxychloroquine as the most effective therapy from a list of 15 options.*
> 
> The U.S. Food and Drug Administration gave chloroquine and its next-generation derivative, hydroxychloroquine, emergency-use authorization Monday for treating the novel coronavirus, although the drug was already being used off-label by some doctors and hospitals for COVID-19 patients.
> 
> The survey also found that the most commonly prescribed treatments are analgesics (56%), *azithromycin (41%) and hydroxychloroquine (33%)*.


====
Apparemment des parisiens veulent aller se confiner ailleurs pendant les vacances de Paques :



> https://twitter.com/RemyBuisine/stat...99474226851840
> Longue file dattente au 1er jour des vacances de Pques de prs dun kilomtre sur le priphrique parisien.
> 
> Contrle en cours des arrestations au niveau de lentre de lautoroute A6 (notamment direction Bordeaux, Nantes, Lyon). #ConfinementJour18


Ils ne sont pas tant que a, mais comme il y a des policiers qui arrtent tout le monde a ralentit le trafic :
Coronavirus: Non, il n'y a pas de gros bouchons  Paris en ce premier jour de vacances



> Par ailleurs, une source policire estimait que les ralentissements constats par des vidos circulant sur les rseaux sociaux pouvaient maner des barrages filtrants mis en place par les autorits, justement pour contrler la validit des attestations de dplacements drogatoires.


===
En Isral ils testent le combo Hydroxychloroquine + Azithromycine :
Isral/coronavirus: 2 millions de doses d'Hydroxychloroquine offertes par Teva au ministre de la Sant



> "Nous confirmons l'efficacit de l'Hydroxycloroquine associe  l'Azithromycine pour traiter le Covid-19 et son efficacit potentielle pour diminuer prcocement la contagiosit," a cependant crit le professeur Raoult sur son site.
> 
> *Teva devrait galement reprendre sa production massive de l'antibiotique Azithromycine, en Isral* 
> 
> *La semaine dernire, le gant pharmaceutique a annonc qu'il allait fournir gratuitement aux hpitaux amricains dix millions de doses d'Hydroxychloroquine.*
> 
> "Nous nous sommes engags  participer  la livraison sans contrepartie d'autant de doses que possible puisque la demande pour ce traitement s'acclre", a indiqu le vice-prsident excutif de Teva Brendan O'Grady, dans un communiqu.

----------


## Marco46

> La stratgie du confinement semble inefficace


Bien sur que si c'est efficace, a permet de ralentir la propagation de la contagion et a marche trs bien, rien ne te permet d'affirmer le contraire. En revanche c'est vraiment l'arme du pauvre ou du pas prpar et a n'a que des dsavantages graves en contrepartie de ralentir la contagion.

Le dconfinement est une autre histoire et oui il peut y avoir une 2me vague de contamination qui ncessite un 2me confinement justement parce que c'est efficace.

----------


## Ryu2000

> c'est vraiment l'arme du pauvre


En effet.
La bonne nouvelle c'est qu'un certains pourcentage de la population s'est immunis spontanment, comme c'est dit l  04:20 :


Le confinement vite que trop de personnes soit contamines en mme temps, donc c'est dj pas mal. Mais comment en sortir ?

a va prendre du temps pour librer tout le monde et les gros rassemblements publics vont tre interdit pendant des mois.
Pour ne pas stresser les gens le gouvernement attend toujours le dernier moment pour prolonger le confinement de 2 semaines, mais on n'a pas d'info sur le moyen ou long terme.
Toutes les 2 semaines ils vont nous dire "on prolonge le confinement de 2 semaines et il faut s'attendre  un ventuel prolongement supplmentaire".

----------


## tanaka59

Bonjour, 




> Que veux-tu dire tanaka ?


J'entends par l qu'avec le mode de fonctionnement actuelle de la socit franaise, on va arriver a des situations des plus absurdes. Les plus prcaires vont encore trinquer tout en devant se justifier ...

Je te donne un exemple , et je suis loin d'tre le seul . Depuis dcembre je suis au chmage, en ce mois d'avril j'entame mon 5me mois ... Prend galement des chmeurs de plus longue dure , 9 , 12 ou 18 mois . Aprs le confinement va justifier un trou de plus 6 mois sur un CV . Confinement ou pas , ce type de trou va apparaitre suspect .

Il va encore tre obligatoire de justifier sur le pourquoi du comment du parce que . 

Personnellement, je trouve que ce type de justification  longue devient chiant . Le confinement ne va rien arranger , encore devoir se justifier sur le pourquoi du comment du parce que d'une telle situation.

Je vais y aller franco. Au lieu de trouver des excuses pour ne pas recruter ou donner des prtextes bidons ... j'invite les candidats a y aller encore plus au culot et a ne pas hsiter  recadrer des recruteurs bien trop permissif. 

A un moment, avoir du culot, outrepasser ses droits, tre permissif , avoir l'outrecuidance de dire ce que l'on pense , ne surtout pas s'en priver !

 ::furax:: 




> Le CDI existera peut-tre toujours aprs la crise du SARS-CoV-2 et parfois a suffit pour faire un prt, donc il y aura toujours moyen de rver. Peut-tre que a va tre la grande dpression comme de 1929  1939.
> Le prix de l'immobilier devrait chuter, c'est une bonne nouvelle pour plein de gens.


C'est le propre de chaque tre humain, d'aspirer  de la tranquillit et de la stabilit. 

Le gens deviendront encore plus exigeant qu'avant et ils auront bien raison de l'tre. A toujours , empcher, interdire , contraindre ou bloquer ...

----------


## Ryu2000

> Il va encore tre obligatoire de justifier sur le pourquoi du comment du parce que .


La technique c'est de rpondre  la question avant qu'on ne te la pose, quand le recruteur te demande de parler de ton parcours, tu expliques les causes des priodes de vide, comme a a glisse mieux. L de toute faon il y a une priode de confinement donc c'est normal d'tre au chmage.
Comme l'conomie ira moins vite, il y aura moins de recrutement.




> Le gens deviendront encore plus exigeant qu'avant et ils auront bien raison de l'tre. A toujours , empcher, interdire , contraindre ou bloquer ...


 ::ptdr:: 
Il va falloir se contenter de moins, c'est fini la croissance, l'augmentation du niveau de vie, bientt ce sera la rcession officielle. L'conomie devrait seffondrer normalement, bon aprs les banques centrales peuvent bricoler un truc, mais a ne fera que retarder et amplifier le problme. Les annes  venir vont tre douloureuses, profitez d'aujourd'hui ce sera pire demain.
Plein d'entreprises vont faire faillite, plein de gens seront aux chmages, les allocations vont probablement diminuer, les conditions de travail se durcir, etc.

Bref, j'tais juste venu pour critiquer BFM TV (quand j'ai vu la vido sur Twitter je pensais que c'tait un fake, mais en fait non) :
Ils enterrent des Pokmons: BFMTV prsente ses excuses aprs un drapage  lantenne



> Alors que les tlspectateurs dcouvraient les images de ce rassemblement, en prsence notamment du prsident Xi Jinping, des *chuchotements* provenant du plateau de la chane dinformation ont pu tre entendus. Ils enterrent des Pokmons, a-t-on pu entendre, en rfrence aux clbres jeu vido de Nintendo. Vous entendez ces sirnes qui ont rsonn pour rendre hommage aux morts recenss dans le pays, a alors continu la prsentatrice ignorant ces propos.


Parfois le volume d'un micro n'est pas coup.

----------


## tanaka59

> Il va falloir se contenter de moins, c'est fini la croissance, l'augmentation du niveau de vie, bientt ce sera la rcession officielle. L'conomie devrait seffondrer normalement, bon aprs les banques centrales peuvent bricoler un truc, mais a ne fera que retarder et amplifier le problme. Les annes  venir vont tre douloureuses, profitez d'aujourd'hui ce sera pire demain.
> Plein d'entreprises vont faire faillite, plein de gens seront aux chmages, les allocations vont probablement diminuer, les conditions de travail se durcir, etc


C'est avec ce type de rflexion , que certains vont en venir aux mains. 

Dj  "pas avoir grand" , chose , tu remplaces par "rien ", faudra pas s'tonner que certains vont grincer des dents ou vouloir faire la peau  d'autre. 

Prend le comme un avertissement et non pas  la rigolade. 

Si tu te crois sur un pidestal tu vas trs vite en retomber ...  ::?:

----------


## Ryu2000

> Si tu te crois sur un pidestal tu vas trs vite en retomber ...


Quoi ?!
Je ne comprend pas le rapport avec moi... C'est la mme situation pour tout le monde, on sera tous dans la merde, il y aura vraiment trs peu de gagnants et je n'en ferais clairement pas parti.
J'ai toujours dis qu'avoir un travail tait un privilge, que le chmage rel est beaucoup plus lev que dans les statistiques, que l'conomie allait seffondrer  nouveau. *Rien n'a t rgl depuis 2008*, la moindre pichenette et tout ce casse la gueule. Le systme est ultra fragile. Mme sans l'pidmie de SARS-CoV-2 qui a stopp tous les pays du monde pendant un moment, la crise allait arriver.




> faudra pas s'tonner que certains vont grincer des dents


Peut-tre que le mouvement des gilets jaunes va gonfler, parce que les types de la classe moyenne ne se plaignaient encore pas trop, mais l ils ils vont descendre d'un cran, donc ils ne vont pas tre trop content.
On verra dans quelque mois, mais en principe a devrait aller trs mal. Certains pensent que l'conomie va remonter aussi rapidement qu'elle a chut, personnellement je n'y crois pas du tout.
C'est une situation indite, donc peut-tre que a va repartir, mais c'est beaucoup plus probable que a aille trs mal.

Les gouvernements vont probablement mettre en place des lois pour rprimer le peuple plus durement et lui supprimer des liberts.
On a encore de longues semaines de confinement  raliser, on a le temps de voir venir, et l il n'y aura pas moyen de manifester puisqu'on est tous assign  rsidence comme les militants cologiste pendant la COP21. (ils peuvent tre satisfait les types, parce que l voil la dcroissance)

----------


## MABROUKI

> En effet.
> La bonne nouvelle c'est qu'un certains pourcentage de la population s'est immunis spontanment, comme c'est dit l  04:20 :
> 
> 
> Le confinement vite que trop de personnes soit contamines en mme temps, donc c'est dj pas mal. Mais comment en sortir ?
> 
> a va prendre du temps pour librer tout le monde et les gros rassemblements publics vont tre interdit pendant des mois.
> Pour ne pas stresser les gens le gouvernement attend toujours le dernier moment pour prolonger le confinement de 2 semaines, mais on n'a pas d'info sur le moyen ou long terme.
> Toutes les 2 semaines ils vont nous dire "on prolonge le confinement de 2 semaines et il faut s'attendre  un ventuel prolongement supplmentaire".


Je me permets de reprendre notre discussion sur les personnes "immunes" -qui ont du poil de la bte),versus slection naturelle.
Pour mieux comprendre voyons dans les temps lointains comment un mal comme la peste noire (bubonique) qui avait le caractre d'une pandmie du monde civilis ou connu (donc sous l'emprise des changes humains) s'est rsorb de lui-mme sans mdication.
La peste du moyen age(vers 1300) originaire de l'Asie a touch ,daprs tous les historiens Europe, Moyen Orient ,Afrique du Nord ,Espagne Andalouse, tout entiers.
Averroes comme mdecin arabe connaissait le caractre contagieux de ce mal et avait not que dans certaines familles ,des membres ne la contractaient pas par miracle.
Ibn Kkaldoun historien arabe n en 1332 dit "ce mal a provoqu un telle dvastation qu'on dirait aprs son passage on a une rgnration de la Cration".

Les maladies dans les sicles passes , mon avis , se rsorbaient d'elle-me ,faute dirais-je de "munitions" ou personnes  l'organisme dficient naturellement c..d incapable de produire des anticorps.
Par suite nous sommes les descendants de gens qui ont survcus ou "immunes".
Cela montre aussi que si nous sommes dpourvus de mdication ,en vertu de notre hritage nous avons encore des ressources (capacit de produire des anticorps).
Le confinement gnralis n'as donc de sens qui si on arrive entre-temps  trouver une mdication efficace ou un vaccin.
Lever le confinement sans l'un ou l'autre de ces 2 pralables pourrait nous exposer  une pidmie plus forte ,car l'indicateur bas sur la baisse du nombre de malades est trompeur.
Il signifie seulement que nos "porteurs sains" ou immunes ne se sont pas dplacs suffisamment  cause du confinement.
Et la lev du confinement autorisera ces "porteurs sains"  rpandre la maladie de nouveau.
On sera de nouveau face au vieux symptme des pidmies passes qui connaissaient des priodes de rmission ,puis resurgissaient plus virulentes.

----------


## pmithrandir

Bonjour

Savez vous si un journal  mis en place un suivi des dcs dans le monde, non pas par nombre, mais plutt par dcs pour 1 million de personnes.

Parce que a serait un indicateur assez pertinent pour valuer les politiques publiques et les mesures mises en place.

Quand je vois que l on compare les tats unis et l Italie... a me rend un peu fou. a parat tellement aberrant que je ne comprends pas la.base de ces informations.

----------


## Jipt

> La peste du moyen age(vers 1300) originaire de l'Asie a touch ,daprs tous les historiens Europe, Moyen Orient ,Afrique du Nord ,Espagne Andalouse, tout entiers.
> Averroes comme mdecin arabe connaissait le caractre contagieux de ce mal et avait not que dans certaines familles ,des membres ne la contractaient pas par miracle.
> Ibn Kkaldoun historien arabe n en 1332 dit "ce mal a provoqu un telle dvastation qu'on dirait aprs son passage on a une rgnration de la Cration".


Pareil pour la peste de Marseille en 1720, qui s'est rsorbe naturellement en 1722, aprs avoir dcim 1 personne sur 4 dans le quart sud-est de la France.

----------


## Mat.M

> Relis l'histoire de Hewlett et Packard, vois l'histoire d'apple  ses dbuts, celle d'amazon. Ce ne sont pas des montagnes de cash
> Regardez qui nous gouverne et les gens qui appliquent leurs politiques:


si ce n'est pas la possibilit de disposer de fiancement comment fait-on pour monter une entreprise alors ?

Ensuite je ne comprends pas cette obstination bien franaise de ramener l'conomie d'entreprise avec la politique .
Mettons que j'ai la chance de crer une entreprise, la politique du gouvernement a ne m'intresse vraiment pas...

----------


## MABROUKI

> Bonjour
> 
> Savez vous si un journal  mis en place un suivi des dcs dans le monde, non pas par nombre, mais plutt par dcs pour 1 million de personnes.
> 
> Parce que a serait un indicateur assez pertinent pour valuer les politiques publiques et les mesures mises en place.
> 
> Quand je vois que l on compare les tats unis et l Italie... a me rend un peu fou. a parat tellement aberrant que je ne comprends pas la.base de ces informations.


Tu as raison  il faut comparer  ce qui est comparable .Compare au score chinois 3500  4000 morts pour un milliard d'habitants le cas italien de  l'pidmie covid-19  peut tre qualifie  de dsastre humanitaire au vu du rapport  nbre de morts /nbre  d'habitants 
Ce d'autant plus que c'est un pays qui se targue dtre avanc.
On est porte  croire  au seul examen du rapport que le foyer original de cette pidmie est  Milan


Googla  surnom  de Google chez les analphabetes chez moi est ton ami.
lien wiki pour le nbre de deces par pays  fin mars 2020
https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pand%C...s_de_2019-2020
source :Chiffres du Center for Systems Science and Engineering de l'universit Johns-Hopkins pour le 3 avril 2020

Lien  gouv.fr   qui fera peut tre ton bonheur(dcs /par millions d'habitants) mais c'est un document pdf en ligne et il faut zoomer (ma connexion n'est pas bonne en ce moment & c'est dbile le site aurait pu donner un lien pour tlcharger la page pdf ou toute leur compilation ) :
https://www.data.gouv.fr/fr/reuses/s...ants-par-pays/

----------


## foetus

> Tu as raison  il faut comparer  ce qui est comparable


Ouais, il y a surtout  ::mrgreen::  Le mode de comptage. La France devient le pays le plus prcis avec les morts dans les EHPAD. Mais cela reste une "perspective". D'ailleurs il y a le dbat "nombre de morts" VS "taux de ltalit" ( cause du nombre de tests variable en fonction des pays - dont certains veulent cacher certains chiffres  ::whistle:: )Les mensonges. La Chine c'est juste Wuhan/ Hebei donc seulement 11 millions. Et l'Iran on n'y croit pas non plus  ::mrgreen:: La politique : le confinement (France, EU, Italie, ...) VS tests (Core du Nord, Allemagne) VS immunit de masse/ protection (Japon, Sude) VS indcis (Angleterre, Danemark) VS impossible de confiner (Brsil, Afrique)Les decisions prises. Je viens d'apprendre que l'Italie applique le traitement chloroquine depuis le 25 mars et 10 jours aprs il y a une baisse du nombre de personnes ayant besoin d'1 hospitalit. Est-ce une consquence ? Comme les chiffres sur Marseille (avec + de tests) VS le reste de la France  ::koi::

----------


## fredoche

> C'est la thse de Frdric Delavier, c'est juste du Darwinisme au final, mais comme a va contre l'idologie dominante actuelle, peu de scientifiques font des recherches dans ce sens.
> On sait que la slection naturelle influe sur la morphologie, si il y a eu une slection naturelle sur le physique pourquoi il n'y aurait pas eu une slection naturelle sur la psychologie ? La psychologie d'une personne peut l'aider  survivre et  se reproduire.


Tu nous parles de la psychologie d'une personne ou de la psychologie de population entire de nationalit algrienne ou japonaise ? Parce que c'est de a dont tu parlais au dpart...




> Bonjour
> 
> Savez vous si un journal  mis en place un suivi des dcs dans le monde, non pas par nombre, mais plutt par dcs pour 1 million de personnes.
> 
> Parce que a serait un indicateur assez pertinent pour valuer les politiques publiques et les mesures mises en place.
> 
> Quand je vois que l on compare les tats unis et l Italie... a me rend un peu fou. a parat tellement aberrant que je ne comprends pas la.base de ces informations.


Tu as l'info ici :
https://www.mediterranee-infection.com/covid-19/
qui est elle-mme tire d'ici : https://www.scmp.com/ mais j'ai pas trouv o exactement




> si ce n'est pas la possibilit de disposer de fiancement comment fait-on pour monter une entreprise alors ?
> 
> Ensuite je ne comprends pas cette obstination bien franaise de ramener l'conomie d'entreprise avec la politique .
> Mettons que j'ai la chance de crer une entreprise, la politique du gouvernement a ne m'intresse vraiment pas...


J'aurais du tirer un trait entre ma rponse  toi et la suite, qui n'a videmment rien  voir, puisque c'est juste pour montrer le prfet Lallement dans ses uvres

Une entreprise, plus qu'avec des financements a se cre avec des produits et des services (innovants ou non), mais qui vont rencontrer des utilisateurs et/ou des clients. Ensuite viendront les financements, ne serait-ce que de tes ventes.

Hewlett-Packard : 


> Le 1er janvier 1939, la socit Hewlett-Packard est fonde,  Palo Alto, par deux grands amis, ingnieurs en lectronique  l'universit Stanford promotion 1934, William Hewlett (dit Bill) et David Packard (dit Dave). Leur premire entreprise est cre dans un garage  quelques kilomtres de San Francisco, en Californie, dans ce qui ne s'appelle pas encore la Silicon Valley, *avec 538 dollars*4. Bill et Dave ont dtermin  pile ou face si leur socit allait sappeler Hewlett-Packard ou Packard-Hewlett5 et Bill a gagn.


https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hewlett-Packard#Histoire

Apple : 


> Pour financer la production du circuit imprim original de l'ordinateur, Jobs vend son Volkswagen Combi rouge et blanc pour *1 500* dollars et Wozniak sa calculatrice HP-65 pour *250* dollars


https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Histoi..._l&#39;Apple_I

Amazon : 


> In its early days, the company was operated out of the garage of Bezos's house on Northeast 28th Street in Bellevue, Washington.[5]


https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Histor...mazon#Founding

Google :


> Andy Bechtolsheim, l'un des fondateurs de Sun Microsystems, se laisse convaincre par Sergue et Larry et leur fait un chque de 100 000 $ pour financer leur moteur. La socit Google n'est toutefois pas encore cre et Larry garde le chque dans son tiroir pendant quelques semaines, le temps d'achever les formalits lgales46. Le nom de domaine  google.com  est enregistr le 15 septembre 199747. Les deux entrepreneurs sollicitent paralllement famille et amis et parviennent finalement  *runir un million de dollars pour fonder la compagnie*. Google Inc. s'installe dans le garage Google de Menlo Park, lou par une amie, en septembre 1998. La socit emploie alors trois personnes : Sergue, Larry et Craig Silverstein, qui est aujourd'hui directeur de Google Technology46.


https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Google#Naissance

Donc voil le plus gros c'est google, 1 million, pas 1 milliard, c'est pour te dire que ces socits partent de rien, pour certaines tout du moins, mais durent depuis longtemps.

Il y en a plein d'autres comme a aux USA. Ce n'est pas la silicon valley pour rien. Ensuite effectivement, les investisseurs sont habitus au succs, et financent plus facilement les jeunes pousses.

Pour te donner une ide, la boite qui m'a embauch en 2003 avait eu aussi 1 million d' (a valait 1 million de $) sur une leve de fonds en 1999. On est bien loin d'avoir eu le destin de Google. A la diffrence de Google, qui a financ un vrai projet bas sur une recherche technologique et scientifique et un moteur existant, ma boite avait juste un projet sur le papier, qui n'vait nullement la porte innovante de ce qu'amenait google.
J'ai boss pour une autre startup auparavant :
Kazibao https://www.boursier.com/introductio...160638,FR.html
Valorise  108 millions d' un truc avec 100000 prtendus abonns  et un joli site avec 2-3 serveurs Sun et des forums

Aprs ces expriences tu sais ce que c'est que des startups internet en France, et qu'on est pas du tout dans la mme dynamique qu'aux states. Autrement dit beaucoup de bullsheet et de coquilles vides. Et oui effectivement en France beaucoup de ces startups cherchent des financements, des subventions publiques de toute provenance, plutt que dvelopper de vrais produits avec de vrais clients. a foisonne et vu que c'est pas des privs qui mettent leur propre argent, mais plutt des institutions qui mettent l'argent de tes impts, bah a marche bien, vu qu'ils n'y connaissent rien. Mais je sens qu'on va me dire que je suis mauvaise langue. Pour ma dfense j'ai de l'exprience dans le domaine, plutt ancienne  ::D: 
Quand je suis arriv dans ma boite en 2003, il n'y avait aucun technicien, aucun dveloppeur. Il y avait un responsable informatique qui administrait les machines du parc employs, mais qui ne connaissait absolument rien au dveloppement ou mme  l'admin du produit et de nos serveurs. Le gars passait ses journes  faire du warez, il ne glandait rien, il saturait la LS de ses partages de films. Tout tait externalis, tout. Une coquille vide comme les autres.

Cependant tu as des trucs qui marchent, type blablacar par exemple.

----------


## fredoche

> Bonjour, 
> 
> 
> 
> J'entends par l qu'avec le mode de fonctionnement actuelle de la socit franaise, on va arriver a des situations des plus absurdes. Les plus prcaires vont encore trinquer tout en devant se justifier ...
> 
> Je te donne un exemple , et je suis loin d'tre le seul . Depuis dcembre je suis au chmage, en ce mois d'avril j'entame mon 5me mois ... Prend galement des chmeurs de plus longue dure , 9 , 12 ou 18 mois . Aprs le confinement va justifier un trou de plus 6 mois sur un CV . Confinement ou pas , ce type de trou va apparaitre suspect .
> 
> Il va encore tre obligatoire de justifier sur le pourquoi du comment du parce que . 
> ...


Je suis au chmage depuis fin septembre 2019, donc a a fait 6 mois il y a peu. 
On peut en discuter si tu veux.

A la fin du confinement je vais bosser pour l'tat de Vaud  Lausanne, mon entretien a eu lieu le 11 mars, juste avant le confinement, et j'ai eu la confirmation le 17 ou le 18 je ne sais plus. Depuis il ne sont plus dans les bureaux, tout le monde est en home office. Ma boite doit me faire un contrat dmarrant au 1er juin, et on changera la date avant/aprs au besoin.

Ne pars pas battu ok ? 
On vit avec beaucoup de croyances dans la tte, mais ce ne sont que des croyances. Crois plutt en ton potentiel, tes forces et tes comptences, ta bonne toile, le fait que tu es sur des jobs trs demands avec assez peu de chmage, etc.

Pour te donner une ide, cette semaine, on m'a contact 2 fois pour des jobs de responsable informatique. J'ai donn suite, mme si pour moi la Suisse et l'tat de Vaud auront ma priorit, et de loin.

Mets  profit cette priode autant que possible, car c'est possible. Et puis forme-toi si tu ne l'as pas fait dj  *chercher un travail et russir tes entretiens*, je ne sais pas si tu es en ARE ou en CSP, mais n'hsite pas  aller voir l'APEC. Le services n'ont rien  voir avec ceux de pole emploi, tu y apprendras normment.

----------


## MABROUKI

> Ouais, il y a surtout  Le mode de comptage. La France devient le pays le plus prcis avec les morts dans les EHPAD. Mais cela reste une "perspective". D'ailleurs il y a le dbat "nombre de morts" VS "taux de ltalit" ( cause du nombre de tests variable en fonction des pays - dont certains veulent cacher certains chiffres )Les mensonges. La Chine c'est juste Wuhan/ Hebei donc seulement 11 millions. Et l'Iran on n'y croit pas non plus La politique : le confinement (France, EU, Italie, ...) VS tests (Core du Nord, Allemagne) VS immunit de masse/ protection (Japon, Sude) VS indcis (Angleterre, Danemark) VS impossible de confiner (Brsil, Afrique)Les decisions prises. Je viens d'apprendre que l'Italie applique le traitement chloroquine depuis le 25 mars et 10 jours aprs il y a une baisse du nombre de personnes ayant besoin d'1 hospitalit. Est-ce une consquence ? Comme les chiffres sur Marseille (avec + de tests) VS le reste de la France


Il n' y a pas d'alternative  aux chiffres officiels .
De plus   ces chiffres ,qui concernent rappelons le une catastrophe sanitaire ,s'ils sont  peu reluisants  aucun gvt sens au monde ne consentira  publier les vrais sinon il se fera hara-kiri.
Les vrais chiffres seront connus  dans 10 ou 15 ans.
En Afrique  ,Inde et dans les pays pauvres on meurt  parfois de faim , de maladies toutes btes fautes de soin,  alors mourir  de covid-19  n'a pas d'importance ,et comme on dit chez moi "la mort est une, ses causes sont diverses".
Le  confinement  serait une mesure absurde dans ces pays  quand on sait que les gens vivent dans des habitants prcaires et insalubres ,n'ont pas de revenus .
Le confinement est une  ide de riches sans soucis.

----------


## Ryu2000

> La peste du moyen age(vers 1300) originaire de l'Asie a touch ,daprs tous les historiens Europe, Moyen Orient ,Afrique du Nord ,Espagne Andalouse, tout entiers.


C'tait une maladie beaucoup plus dangereuse que le SARS-CoV-2 et  l'poque l'hygine et l'alimentation taient moins bonnes qu'aujourd'hui, donc les systmes immunitaires taient beaucoup plus faible.
En pourcentage de la population le SARS-CoV-2 ne pas tuer grand monde, l c'est parce que c'est la premire fois, mais si la maladie revient dans les annes futur, ce ne sera pas pire qu'avoir un rhume, une grippe, une angine...
Les survivants vont s'immuniser.




> par dcs pour 1 million de personnes.


L il y a un tableau avec une colonne "Deaths / 1 million population" :
COVID-19 CORONAVIRUS PANDEMIC




> Mettons que j'ai la chance de crer une entreprise, la politique du gouvernement a ne m'intresse vraiment pas...


Dans certains pays il est plus facile d'entreprendre que d'autres. En France a cote cher de crer son entreprise, a cote cher d'embaucher quelqu'un, il y a beaucoup trop de paperasse, certains paient le RSI (ou un truc similaire), etc.
Aujourd'hui les meilleures entreprises franaises se font racheter par des socits US (comme ce fut le cas pour Alstom  ::(: ).

Aux USA il y a pas mal d'histoires de jeunes qui commencent une petite entreprise avec rien dans un garage dans les annes 1970, l'entreprise connait rapidement le succs et gonfle. C'est le rve US de partir de rien et de devenir riche.




> Tu nous parles de la psychologie d'une personne ou de la psychologie de population entire de nationalit algrienne ou japonaise ?


Je parle de la psychologie d'un peuple. Individu par individu a ne veut rien dire, on peut trouver un japonais indisciplin par exemple, mais globalement il y a des grandes lignes, la gntique joue clairement un rle.




> En Afrique  ,Inde et dans les pays pauvres on meurt  parfois de faim , de maladies toutes btes fautes de soin,  alors mourir  de covid-19  n'a pas d'importance


Il y a des pays en Afrique o les gens meurent de malnutrition, mais on met a sur le dos du SIDA, comme a on se dit "c'est une maladie incurable, on ne peut rien faire pour eux". Alors que si ils avaient accs  une bonne nutrition et une bonne hygine ils iraient beaucoup mieux.




> Le confinement est une  ide de riches sans soucis.


Alors dj c'est "pays riche", parce que le type qui est au RSA et qui survit avec les aides de l'tat n'a pas une vie gniale et il est coinc dans son appartement de merde.
Les individus ont des soucis, les pays ont des soucis, il n'y a rien qui va aujourd'hui, c'est la crise depuis longtemps et les choses vont drastiquement se dtriorer.
Il faut arrter de croire que l'occident c'est l'eldorado et que tout le monde est riche.
Alors ok globalement les gens sont lgrement plus riche qu'au Soudan du Sud, au Burundi, au Malawi, mais ce n'est pas la fte non plus. Le cot de la vie est plus chre.

----------


## foetus

Nouveau scandale  ::king::  Le gouvernement refuse de mobiliser les laboratoires vtrinaires, ce qui aurait permis depuis le 15 mars 2020 de faire  peu prs 150 000 tests par semaine (contre 30  50 000 actuellement)

Merci le gouvernement  ::kiss::

----------


## fredoche

J'avais publi cette info il y a quelques jours au sujet des labos vtrinaires. 
De la mme faon ils refusent que les labos spcialiss dans la diabtologie ou autre type de dtection : 
https://www.franceinter.fr/amp/socie...-un-geneticien

Le gouvernement, c'est le pouvoir de dire "non".

Je me demande o ils ont fait quelque chose de constructif depuis le dbut de cette crise

----------


## ddoumeche

Je disais qu' attendre les rsultats de l'tude, on allait atteindre les 5000 morts, et bien nous y serons demain sommes, le temps le bilan des maisons de retraite soit comptabilis par notre glorieux rgime. La vertu outrage du haut conseil scientifique n'a pas de prix, et certainement pas peur d'avoir du sang sur les mains. 
Et 50000 en Europe d'ici peu.

fredoche, j'ai bien aim ta petite saillie. Efficace, de bon got, qui remet les choses au point. Pour la pche, il faudra attendre un peu avant de l'enseigner aux gosses. A la dynamite la pche




> On dirait un discours du tea party... C'est pas un compliment.


Le Tea Party est ce vague parti dirig par Ron Paul, s'inspirant des indpendantistes nord-t'amricain du XVIIIme sicle qui firent la guerre au roi Georges III pour se dbarrasser des taxes anglaises, pourtant bien moins leves qu'actuellement. Si les mmes nord-t'amricains l'coutaient, l'tat fdral ne dpenserait peut-tre pas 500 milliards par an juste pour refinancement sa dette, et rglerait peut-tre quelques problmes nationaux plutt que d'aller bombarder des pays arabes pour on ne sait quelle raison.
Ce sont les conservateurs isolationnistes, et je prend cela pour un compliment. S'ils te dfrisent, c'est encore plus flatteur.




> Il y a tout, les armes, la fin du systme, la dfiance au pouvoir, le passage au dessus des science et surtout des dmonstration sans le moindre fondement...


Oui, tu as quelque chose contre les armes ? imaginons que des rdeurs pntrent au domicile conjugal pour embarquer ta tl, tes conserves william saurin et s'en prendre  tes enfants ? tu vas leur demander d'arrter avec une voix de crcelle ? tu vas leur jeter ta manette de xbox ?

Non, j'assume simplement mes devoirs envers ma famille et la collectivit comme se doit tout citoyen libre et responsable, comme tout bon citoyen helvtique le ferait. Mieux vaut se prmunir contre la criminalit (qui va exploser), d'ventuels abus de pouvoir (en forte hausse), sans parler des europhiles prt  vous laisser crever la bouche ouverte, tant que vous n'avez pas de dficit budgtaire et achetez chinois.

Ensuite je ne sais pas si le systme va redmarrer mais il va prendre une trs grosse claque, et d'o croyez-vous que vont venir les 350 milliards pour le sauver de la faillite ? et bien de votre poche voyons, et comment les franais vont-ils payer sans boulot et avec les obsques de mamie  rgler ?
Donc qui n'a pas la dfiance du pouvoir aujourd'hui ? les gnralistes portant plainte contre l'tat sont certainement des paranoaques dlirants ?

Pour finir, tu ne piges visiblement pas grand chose  la science. Tu n'as jamais fait d'tudes scientifiques, sinon tu ferais une dmonstration plutt que dassner un ridicule "il y a une diffrence de 10 jours" :

premier cas dtect  Marseilles le 3 mars, et le 26 fvrier  Strasbourg, ce qui fait 5 jours, pas 10.

A contrario, on peut comparer Marseilles et Lyon o l'pidmie dbute une journe plus tard.
Bilan  l'heure o j'cris ces lignes : 811 hospitalisation  Marseilles dont 184 en ranimation, 30 dcs. 123 dcs  Lyon, 985 patients hospitaliss dont 235 en ranimation.

Donc, la diffrence c'est le dpistage et le traitement ds rsultat des tests.




> La population de Marseille n'a pas les mmes habitudes / modes de vies que celle de Lille ... ni Rennes ou Strasbourg !


Ils ne lisent pas les mmes quotidiens et c'est La Provence qui les immunise ? ou la choucroute qui fragile le systme immunitaire ? quid des crpes au sarrasin ?

----------


## foetus

> Ils ne lisent pas les mmes quotidiens et c'est La Provence qui les immunise ? ou la choucroute qui fragile le systme immunitaire ? quid des crpes au sarrasin ?


Une baisse de la population  ::mrgreen::  j'ai entendu que tous les bldards sont repartis (la France semble avoir un ct effrayant  ::wow::  - non je ne vois pas pourquoi  ::mrgreen:: )
Surtout que d'aprs les infos, les marocains (qui nous pris notre fabrication de chloroquine) et les tunisiens pratiquent le traitement chloroquine

----------


## fredoche

Ptition ici
https://www.change.org/p/ephilippepm...onsplusdetemps

Dire que c'est RT France (Russia Today) qui fait le boulot et offre une parole libre dans ce pays.
a en dit long sur o nous en sommes

Ancien ministre de la sant, Douste-Blazy est aussi professeur de mdecine, et cardiologue

----------


## Marco46

Quelques bonnes nouvelles en ce beau matin de dimanche, ma femme qui est alle prendre service trs tt ce matin m'a indiqu par SMS qu'elle avait t renvoye chez elle pour la journe. Hier ils avaient vid 2 units COVID par transfert et allaient en crer une nouvelle aujourd'hui mais dans la nuit les malades attendus ne se sont pas prsents. Ils ont mme quelques lits de ranimation de rab c'est Byzance !

Alors aprs elle est dans un hpital de 3me rang au niveau de leur stratgie de rponse au COVID mais ils ont t les derniers  tre engorgs il est donc logique qu'ils soient les premiers  sentir le reflux.

Donc  priori le pic est pass cette semaine et l a se stabilise. Maintenant a va tre la longue dcrue ... Mais bon c'est dj une bonne nouvelle et mes gamins vont peut tre pouvoir revoir leur mre d'ici quelques jours autrement que part vido call et peut tre mme que si ces fumiers de politiciens laissent quelques tests aux soignants elle aura la joie d'avoir le droit de se faire tester pour savoir si elle va contaminer ses proches ou pas !

----------


## fredoche

content pour ta femme et ta famille marco, et esprons que tu aies raison

----------


## Marco46

Vous croyez que Macron et son gouvernement sont en dessous de tout sur la gestion du COVID ?

En fait c'est encore pire que pire.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Oui, tu as quelque chose contre les armes ? imaginons que des rdeurs pntrent au domicile conjugal pour embarquer ta tl, tes conserves william saurin et s'en prendre  tes enfants ? tu vas leur demander d'arrter avec une voix de crcelle ? tu vas leur jeter ta manette de xbox ?
> 
> Non, j'assume simplement mes devoirs envers ma famille et la collectivit comme se doit tout citoyen libre et responsable, comme tout bon citoyen helvtique le ferait. Mieux vaut se prmunir contre la criminalit (qui va exploser), d'ventuels abus de pouvoir (en forte hausse), sans parler des europhiles prt  vous laisser crever la bouche ouverte, tant que vous n'avez pas de dficit budgtaire et achetez chinois.


Ouais mais t'es Suisse... En France a ne fonctionne pas comme a.




> Dire que c'est RT France (Russia Today) qui fait le boulot et offre une parole libre dans ce pays.


Cette chane n'a pas peur de dire la vrit  propos de ce qu'il se passe en France.
Ils ont du beau monde l-bas comme Olivier Delamarche et Frdric Tadde par exemple.




> En fait c'est encore pire que pire.


Il y a peut-tre un arrangement avec des labos derrire, ils peuvent peut-tre produire des tests plus cher.
118.000 euros de MSD, 116.000 euros de Roche : faut-il sinquiter des liens entre labos et conseils scientifiques ?



> Souvenez-vous de Jean-Jacques Mourad. Pendant la campagne prsidentielle de 2017, ce cardiologue tait lun des conseillers sant dEmmanuel Macron. *Il avait dmissionn aprs avoir t accus de conflit dintrts, pour avoir touch quelque 80.000 euros davantages du laboratoire Servier, en trois ans et demi.* Et ce, alors que son candidat plaidait pour le remboursement des mdicaments contre la tension artrielle, spcialit du groupe pharmaceutique.
> 
> Trois ans plus tard, rien na chang dans le microcosme mdical. Parmi les experts des conseils scientifiques chargs de conseiller le chef de lEtat sur la crise du coronavirus, plusieurs ont des liens dintrts importants avec les laboratoires. Lun dentre eux sest vu verser  251.327 euros davantages de la part des firmes, entre 2014 et 2019, selon les chiffres de la base publique Transparence sant. Ces relations dargent nempchent pas lindpendance desprit, mais interrogent dans la mesure o *une tude universitaire publie en novembre 2019 a montr que les mdecins lis aux industriels du secteur prescrivent plus de mdicaments que les autres. Car la rponse au coronavirus passera aussi par des choix qui impliquent les multinationales du secteur.*
> (...)
> En cinq ans, entre les djeuners, les dners, les hbergements  lhtel, les frais de transport et les honoraires, les industriels ont pay pour 449.389 euros d'avantages  neuf experts du conseil scientifique plac auprs dEmmanuel Macron ainsi que du Comit analyse et expertise (Care) charg de lclairer sur les questions purement scientifiques lies au Covid-19. Ce qui recouvre des situations trs diffrentes, dont certaines tmoignent dun compagnonnage suivi entre les mdecins et les fabricants de mdicaments. Largement en tte des firmes les plus gnreuses, on retrouve lAmricain Merck Sharp and Dohme (MSD) et le Suisse Roche, deux laboratoires en pointe dans la recherche contre le coronavirus. MSD, qui a accord 118.883 euros aux experts, fait partie des dix groupes qui ont annonc mettre en commun leurs molcules afin de trouver un traitement. *Quant au laboratoire Roche, donateur de quelques 116. 286 euros davantages en cinq ans, il vient de faire savoir qu'il a mis en place un nouveau test rapide de dpistage du Covid-19. Soit prcisment les tests sur lesquels comptent le gouvernement pour augmenter les capacits de dpistage du pays.*


Les labos peuvent vendre des millions de test, il y a de l'argent  se faire et c'est pareil avec les traitements, si ils ont un a priori ngatif  propos du combo hydroxychloroquine + azithromycin, c'est peut-tre parce que c'est trop bon march, ils vont peut-tre proposer des traitements qui coteront plusieurs dizaines de fois plus cher.

----------


## ABCIWEB

> Donc  priori le pic est pass cette semaine et l a se stabilise. Maintenant a va tre la longue dcrue ...


A soins gaux, oui. Mais pour viter de saturer les urgences, le Samu fait un tri pour n'y envoyer que les cas apparremment les plus graves. Or tant donn l'volution de la maladie trs diffrente suivant les patients, certains parmi ceux qui sont maintenus  domicile et qui ont une volution foudroyante, meurent  domicile. J'ai entendu dire un mdecin du Samu, la semaine dernire dans un reportage sur A2, qu'il avait personnellement eu 4 cas de dcs en 2 jours parmi les personnes qu'il avait d laisser chez elles parce que d'autres avaient des symptmes plus aigus. Donc si l'on devait envoyer  l'hpital tous les patients  risque (par exemple tous ceux ayant des symptmes respiratoires), les hpitaux seraient encore bonds. 

Au passage je me demande si ces dcs  domicile sont comptabiliss dans les chiffres attribus au coronavirus puisque l'on nous donne que les dcs en milieu hospitalier. Il me semble aussi qu'on ne comptabilise que ceux qui sont officiellement atteints, donc les patients tests. Aussi le refus du gouvernement de faire participer les laboratoires vtrinaires  la production de ractifs - alors que d'aprs ta vido qui commente un article du journal Le Point, d'autres pays, l'Allemagne, la Belgique, l'Espagne, l'ont dj fait - pourrait tre un moyen de cacher les vritables dgts de la pandmie en France. Il y a fort  parier que les chiffres donns sont trs sous valus.

Et oui, ma dfiance envers ce gouvernement est totale. D'ailleurs je ne suis pas le seul puisque 55% des franais partagent cet opinion. Malgr l'emploi de termes martiaux (c'est la guerre), Macron n'a pas russi  retourner suffisamment l'opinion pour que la grande majorit se regroupe autour du chef, comme c'est habituellement le cas en temps de guerre. Pour tre crdible il aurait fallu qu'il mobilise toutes les armes et tous les moyens  notre disposition, ce qu'il ne fait pas pour des raisons qui deviennent naturellement  priori suspectes : 

L'exemple des labo vtrinaires tenus  l'cart est un exemple de plus.

Il aurait fallu entendre les prcdentes grves du milieu hospitalier qui ont t les plus longues jamais organises, parce qu'il y avait urgence dans les urgences.

Il n'aurait pas fallu appeler  sortir juste une semaine avant l'annonce du confinement.

Il n'aurait pas fallu organiser des lections en priode de confinement. 

Il n'aurait pas fallu appeler  la reprise du travail dans le btiment comme le fait rgulirement Pnicaud qui a quand mme russi l'exploit de se mettre le patronat  dos.

Il aurait fallu que l'Inserm fasse des tests sur l'hydroxychloroquine en respectant le protocole dfini par le Pr Raoult, ou  minima reconnatre qu'ils ne pourront tirer aucune conclusion sur son protocole puisqu'ils ne le respectent pas, alors qu'on entend pourtant rgulirement des "minents experts" parisiens proche du gouvernement dire que cette tude mettra fin aux spculations.

Il aurait fallu un discours cohrent, ne pas nous dire un jour que les masques sont inutiles, puis quelques temps plus tard qu'un masque fait maison ou mme un foulard c'est mieux que rien.

La sortie de la crise sanitaire sera probablement aussi chaotique car n'avons en guise de prsident, qu'un sous-fifre endoctrin aux ordres du nolibralisme et c'est lui qui devrait tre dfinitivement confin.

----------


## foetus

> Il aurait fallu entendre les prcdentes grves du milieu hospitalier qui ont t les plus longues jamais organises, parce qu'il y avait urgence dans les urgences.
> 
> Il n'aurait pas fallu appeler  sortir 10 jours avant l'annonce du confinement.
> 
> Il n'aurait pas fallu organiser des lections en priode de confinement. 
> 
> Il n'aurait pas fallu appeler  la reprise du travail dans le btiment comme le fait rgulirement Pnicaud qui a quand mme russi l'exploit de se mettre le patronat  dos.


Tu t'arrtes aux faits les moins marquants  ::wow::   ::aie:: 
Pourquoi dplacer des malades alors qu'on peut dplacer des respirateurs ? (d'aprs les mdecins) (<- on le sait : les images restent  ::roll:: )
Pourquoi faire une tente avec 30 places au lieu de rquisitionner les gymnases ? Les modifications du code de travail ils l'ont bien fait (45 heures de travail, diminution du temps de repos, ...)
Pourquoi laisser les gens imprimer la valve pour le masque de plonge ? En Italie, ils l'ont fait
Pourquoi refuser tout le priv (clinique, labo, ...) ?
Pourquoi interdire les marchs, alors que les producteurs locaux ont des aliments qu'ils vont jeter  cause de cette interdiction ?

Quel est lobjectif du  dcret Rivotril  ?

Pourquoi les policiers ne sont pas impacts par le virus ? Ils sont o les 100 000 policiers sur Paris ? Est-ce qu'ils ont pris leur droit de retrait ? Mais cela il ne faut pas le dire, il faut instaurer un climat de peur et de dlation

De toute manire, d'aprs les mdias, j'ai l'impression qu'actuellement le gouvernement se concentre plus sur Pques : comment limiter les dplacements ? Une nouvelle attestation ? Une augmentation des amendes ? 
Le gouvernement il pense  tout  ::kiss:: 

Et sinon demain, le 6 avril 2020, 2 millions de travailleurs font reprendre le travail (BTP) (<- mais  vrifier  ::whistle:: )

----------


## David_g

Sinon au niveau Test, en Allemagne ils mutualisent les test : ils testent 12 par 12 (de mmoire). Si ngatif alors tu as gagn du temps. et Seulement si positif, ils isolent pour trouver les positifs. a me semble une bonne ide en soi.

Edit : dition pour viter un dbat.

----------


## fredoche

> Vous croyez que Macron et son gouvernement sont en dessous de tout sur la gestion du COVID ?
> 
> En fait c'est encore pire que pire.


Combien de temps a va durer cet enfumage  grande chelle ?

Comment on fait pour mettre la pression sur ces connards ?

Au passage c'est exactement ce que recommande Raoult depuis plus d'un mois : "tester, traiter"

----------


## Ryu2000

> Il aurait fallu entendre les prcdentes grves du milieu hospitalier qui ont t les plus longues jamais organises, parce qu'il y avait urgence dans les urgences.


L'UE a impos la rgle du dficit public qui doit rester infrieur  3% du PIB. La stratgie de Sarkozy, Hollande, Macron c'est de diminuer les dpenses publics, malheureusement ils ont fait des conomies l o il ne fallait pas le faire.
a fait longtemps que la qualit des hpitaux publics se dgrade.




> Il n'aurait pas fallu organiser des lections en priode de confinement.


Si c'tait  refaire le gouvernement ne reproduirait pas cette erreur.
C'tait un scnario nouveau, ils ont mal calcul la gravit de la situation,  la prochaine pidmie a se passera mieux  ::P: 




> Il aurait fallu que l'Inserm fasse des tests sur l'hydroxychloroquine en respectant le protocole dfini par le Pr Raoult


Plusieurs pays testent le combo hydroxychloroquine + azithromycin, des tudes devraient finir par sortir.
Si lefficacit de ces produits est reconnu par la communaut scientifique la France si mettra.




> Il aurait fallu un discours cohrent, ne pas nous dire un jour que les masques sont inutiles, puis quelques temps plus tard qu'un masque fait maison ou mme un foulard c'est mieux que rien.


Cela dit le gouvernement ne pouvait pas dire "on vous conseil de porter un masque quand vous n'tes pas seul" puisqu'il n'y avait pas de masque.

===
Bon sinon en Italie  un plan pour se dconfiner :
Coronavirus : le plan de l'Italie pour sortir graduellement de la pandmie



> L'urgence n'est pas finie. Le danger n'a pas disparu. Nous avons encore quelques mois difficiles devant nous, ne gchons pas les sacrifices consentis, a exhort dimanche 5 avril le ministre de la Sant Roberto Speranza dans un entretien avec les quotidiens Il Corriere della Sera et La Repubblica. L'objectif est un retour  la normale ds que possible, a ajout le ministre.
> 
> Et aprs ? Le chef de la Protection civile, Angelo Borrelli, qui grne chaque soir la litanie des victimes, a voqu *le 16 mai comme date possible d'entre dans une phase 2, synonyme de coexistence avec le virus*, mais seulement si l'volution (de la pandmie) ne change pas.
> (...)
> Le ministre de la Sant a expos dimanche un plan stratgique en cinq points pour sortir graduellement de la pandmie prconisant *le port du masque gnralis*, la *distanciation sociale scrupuleuse dans les lieux de vie et de travail* et un dispositif d'hpitaux se consacrant au Covid-19 qui resteront ouverts aprs la crise pour empcher un ventuel retour du virus.
> 
> Le gouvernement prvoit de renforcer les rseaux sanitaires locaux afin que chaque malade identifi puisse tre pris en charge du dpistage  la mise en place d'un traitement et de tester des chantillons de la population pour dterminer le nombre prcis des personnes contamines.
> 
> L'xcutif envisage enfin la mise en place d'*une application sur smartphone, sur le modle sud-coren*,  la fois pour cartographier les mouvements des malades diagnostiqus pendant les 48 heures ayant prcd l'infection et pour favoriser la tlmdecine afin, par exemple, de surveiller  domicile leur frquence cardiaque et leur taux d'oxygne dans le sang.
> ...

----------


## pmithrandir

Merci a tous pour les liens 





> Sinon au niveau Test, en Allemagne ils mutualisent les test : ils testent 12 par 12 (de mmoire). Si ngatif alors tu as gagn du temps. et Seulement si positif, ils isolent pour trouver les positifs. a me semble une bonne ide en soi.
> .


C'est une solution d'informaticien ca  ::): 

je ne vois pas trop comment ils font ca en vrai, mais ca parait pas bte pour conomiser les efforts.

Pour le reste, je trouve que cette discussion tourne de plus en plus au yakafokon...

on a pas un trump au commande qui ignore les demandes scientifiques, on a ragi plutt vite, parce qu'on a t parmi les premiers a se prendre ca en pleine tte... avec des infos ultra parcellaire.

On a relativement peu de morts, 7000 a l'chelle d'un pays, c'est rien. On va arriver a 20-30000... la pupart tat des vieux qui seraient morts dans les 2-3 prochaines anes, donc sur 5 ans, on n'apercevra peut etre mme pas de changements statistiques pertinents.

Vous vous attendiez a quoi comme rsultat ?

----------


## Jon Shannow

> on a *ragi* plutt vite


Le problme est justement sur ce verbe que j'ai mis en vidence. Le gouvernement "ragit" faute d'avoir agit ! C'est ce qui lui est reproch.




> , parce qu'on a t parmi les premiers a se prendre ca en pleine tte...


Quand la Chine met en quarantaine une province de la taille de la France, en janvier, qu'on ne ferme pas les frontires, et qu'on est tout surpris en mars de se retrouver en galre, alors que les italiens sont dans la panade depuis fvrier, mais qu'on laisse des milliers de supporters turinois venir  Lyon pour un match de foot, qu'on demande au gens de rester chez soi, qu'on ferme les bars et les restos MAIS que l'on incite les gens  aller se contaminer voter. 
Bref, j'ai du mal  dire que la crise est bien grer, et qu'il y a l'excuse d'tre les premiers. Seuls les chinois ont cette excuse. Les autres, l'OMS les avait prvenu depuis pas mal de temps !

----------


## Ryu2000

> Donc  priori le pic est pass cette semaine et l a se stabilise.


Ce n'est pas impossible qu'il y ait un nouveau pic dans 2/3 semaines :


Le dimanche 05/04/2020 des gens sont sortis.




> "tester, traiter"


Ceux qui connaissent c'est ceux qui ont subit la crise de 2003, donc les pays comme Taiwan, Singapour, etc.
Leur truc c'est :
MasquerTesterTracerTraiter
Les asiatiques mettent un masque ds qu'ils sont un peu malade, en France on a pas de masque, donc  partir de l...
L'OMS ne conseillait pas les masques :
Pourquoi l'OMS ne prconise toujours pas le port du masque (sauf si vous tes malade ou soignant) (31/03/2020)
Et on ne peut pas tester non plus, car on attend les tests de certains laboratoires.




> l'OMS les avait prvenu depuis pas mal de temps !


Bof... Si on regarde le 26 janvier 2020 :
Philippe Douste-Blazy : "L'OMS doit dire la vrit sur cette pidmie internationale"



> Dans un entretien  "La Dpche du Midi", l'ancien ministre de la Sant et ancien maire de Toulouse, considre que l'OMS aurait d dclarer une "urgence de sant publique de porte internationale. Une dcision internationale de contrle des avions en provenance de Wuhan aurait dj d tre prise il y a plusieurs semaines", ajoute Philippe Douste-Blazy.


L'OMS est aussi nul que le gouvernement Franais.

Bon  la limite le 24 fvrier 2020 elle a conseill aux pays de se prparer :
Covid-19 : l'OMS redoute une "ventuelle pandmie"



> Lundi 24 fvrier, l'Organisation mondiale de la sant (OMS) juge trs proccupante la hausse soudaine des cas de contamination par le Covid-19 en Italie. L'OMS demande  la communaut internationale de se prparer  une nouvelle dimension de l'pidmie.

----------


## pmithrandir

Je vous rappelle que des maladies il y en a partout et tout le temps.
Que si les chinois ont le pouvoir de confiner un peuple entier, en France c est plus compliqu. Regardez la grippe h1n1, ou mme la raction des franais aujourd'hui qui pour certain s en foutent. a se serait pass comment si ils avaient tout confin avant que la peur ne soit la ? Avant d tre sur de la mortalit aussi. Tout le monde aurait rigol en en faisant qu  sa tte.

3000 morts sur un pays, a ne vaut pas un confinement. 500 000 dj plus.

C est la premire fois de notre histoire que l on met en place ce genre de mesure drastique... Comment voulez vous qu un pays dmocratique fasse a rapidement.


La premiere alerte srieuse  t l Italie. 
Et on a pas pris beaucoup de retard par rapport  eux. Le confinement gnral  t dcrt le 17 mars, mais 2 semaines plus tt il y avait dj des zones sans cole.



De mon point de vue, il faut faire attention  ne pas accuser l excutif d avoir mal ragit, alors que le plus gros problme reste la politique des 20 dernires annes qui nous a men dans une situation difficilement tenable en cas de crise. Et ou on voit que les pays  l objectif, USA et royaume unis sont en bien plus fcheuse posture que nous.

Ma peur c est qu  force de taper sur macron, qui n aura pas de mal  se dfendre grace  la nouveaut de cette crise, on oublie de changer les vrais raisons de notre faiblesse contre un  simple virus.

----------


## ABCIWEB

> Or tant donn l'volution de la maladie trs diffrente suivant les patients, certains parmi ceux qui sont maintenus  domicile et qui ont une volution foudroyante, meurent  domicile. J'ai entendu dire un mdecin du Samu, la semaine dernire dans un reportage sur A2, qu'il avait personnellement eu 4 cas de dcs en 2 jours parmi les personnes qu'il avait d laisser chez elles parce que d'autres avaient des symptmes plus aigus. Donc si l'on devait envoyer  l'hpital tous les patients  risque (par exemple tous ceux ayant des symptmes respiratoires), les hpitaux seraient encore bonds. 
> 
> Au passage je me demande si ces dcs  domicile sont comptabiliss dans les chiffres attribus au coronavirus puisque l'on nous donne que les dcs en milieu hospitalier. Il me semble aussi qu'on ne comptabilise que ceux qui sont officiellement atteints, donc les patients tests.
> ...
> Il y a fort  parier que les chiffres donns sont trs sous valus.


Je n'avais pas eu le temps de chercher avant de poster mon message... Effectivement c'est bien cela, nous avons un systme de comptage bien plus laxiste que l'Italie ou l'Espagne qui comptent tous les patients tests et dcds alors que la France ne comptabilise que les patients dcds  l'hpital. On commence maintenant  comptabiliser les morts dans les maison de retraites, mais toujours pas ceux qui dcdent  domicile, mme s'ils ont t test positifs. 




> Pour rappel, la France ne communique que sur les victimes du Covid-19 mortes  lhpital. Cela signifie que toutes les personnes dcdes en maison de retraite ou  domicile ne sont pas comptabilises. *Le 24 mars, Jrme Salomon reconnaissait ainsi : On sait que les dcs survenus  lhpital reprsentent probablement une faible part de la mortalit*. Le gouvernement a donc annonc vendredi dernier quil allait dsormais tenter de compter les cas de personnes mortes en Ehpad : Le dispositif va tre test au cours du week-end. Lide est qu partir de lundi, nous rajoutions au bilan en hpital que je vous donne quotidiennement les dcs survenus en institution, pour avoir ainsi les deux lieux principaux dobservation des dcs.
> 
> En Italie et en Espagne, les autorits ne communiquent que sur les personnes dcdes et testes. Dans ces deux pays, si la mort survient en dehors de lhpital mais que la personne avait probablement t teste positive, elle sera compte comme morte du nouveau coronavirus.
> ...
> Il ny a donc pas, comme en France, de focalisation sur les seuls dcs en milieu hospitalier.


Les chiffres officiels sont donc trs sous valus, par rapport au nombre rel de dcs, mais aussi par rapport aux pays qui annoncent des chiffres suprieurs aux ntres. Une fois encore, le gouvernement franais se distingue en faisant tout pour masquer la ralit (en accusant au passage les chinois de n'avoir pas tout dit) et tente de rassurer l'opinion public en laissant entendre qu'il y a pire ailleurs.

----------


## Marco46

> Pour le reste, je trouve que cette discussion tourne de plus en plus au yakafokon...


C'est plutt du kikifaudrapendreavecsesboyos. Mais malheureusement c'est juste une arlsienne pour se dtendre un peu ...




> on a pas un trump au commande qui ignore les demandes scientifiques


Ca fait ptet 10 ans que les personnels de sant nous disent que le systme est de plus en plus fragile  cause des restrictions budgtaires et du management d'entreprise  deux balles au sein de l'hpital, a fait des mois qu'ils sont en grves, des mois que des centaines de mdecins ont dmissionn de leurs postes administratif et toi trouves que Macron ne fait pas comme Trump ?

Si tu fais rfrence  ce conseil de scientifique sache d'abord que la plupart des membres est en conflit d'intrt, on en saura plus prochainement mais ils ont tous des revenus des labos pharmaceutiques ce qui pose un grave problme sur les avis qu'il donne au chef de l'tat.

Ensuite malgr a Macron et sa clique se permettent de dtourner ses conseils. Pour les municipales par exemple jamais le conseil scientifique n'a dit qu'on pouvait faire le 1er tour sans risque malgr ce qui a t martel dans les mdias. Le conseil a dit que si le politique souhaitait maintenir le 1er tour il fallait faire a a et a mais que ce n'tait pas une dcision mdicale.

En d'autres termes le conseil n'a pas voulu interfrer dans une dcision politique. Rsultat ils ont des morts sur la conscience.




> on a ragi plutt vite


L'ancienne ministre de la sant nous a expliqu que ds dbut janvier elle savait que a allait tre une catastrophe et qu'elle avait inform la plus haute autorit. Ils ont donc eut 3 mois pour s'organiser. Qu'ont-ils fait ? RIEN, ABSOLUMENT RIEN. Ah si ils ont fait de la communication !

On va pas faire la liste des manquements en terme d'organisation et de matriel il y en a  tous les niveaux.




> parce qu'on a t parmi les premiers a se prendre ca en pleine tte... avec des infos ultra parcellaire.


Ben non. On a eu 3 mois de dlai pour agir. Et un mois par rapport aux italiens. Les infos des chinois et des italiens taient parfaitement claires, c'est juste qu'on a pas voulu y croire. Ddoumeche parlait l'autre jour de la guerre de 40 c'est vraiment la bonne image, notre tat major ne croit ni aux blinds ni  l'aviation.




> On a relativement peu de morts, 7000 a l'chelle d'un pays, c'est rien. On va arriver a 20-30000... la pupart tat des vieux qui seraient morts dans les 2-3 prochaines anes, donc sur 5 ans, on n'apercevra peut etre mme pas de changements statistiques pertinents.


Alors si on abouti en sortie de crise  quelques dizaines de milliers de morts c'est uniquement au prix de plusieurs semaines de confinement. Si on avait laiss faire on aurait eu des centaines de milliers de morts.

Et sur les victimes a fait plusieurs semaines qu'on donne de la morphine aux vieux pour qu'ils partent sans mobiliser des lits de ra. Moi ce que je peux te dire c'est que la moyenne d'ge dans les ra c'est 50/60 ans.




> Vous vous attendiez a quoi comme rsultat ?


Honntement je m'attendais pas  une telle merde et  un tel enttement  faire de la comm plutt que d'agir. Je m'attendais  un minimum d'humanit et un minimum de sens des responsabilits des gens qui nous gouvernent. Je pensais que sur une crise aussi grave ils seraient capable de mettre de ct quelques semaines leur agenda pour traiter le problme. Mais non.

Et toi en ce qui te concerne tu as le mme niveau d'information que sur les gilets jaunes, tu as un grave dfaut, tu crois que ce que dit le gouvernement est vrai. Alors qu'ils mentent tout le temps et sur tout, a s'appelle de la communication, pas de l'information et le gouvernement ne fait QUE de la communication.

C'est incroyable aprs tout ce qui s'est pass et tout ce que tu lis ici de pas encore avoir compris a.

----------


## pmithrandir

Je me demande bien ou vous trouvez 3 mois.

La chine a dcid le confinement de Wuhan le 26 janvier... LItalie le 9 mars, date  laquelle la France avait dj commenc a fermer des coles dans les zones de concentration principales.
8 jours plus tard, la France se confinait aussi, soit 6 semaines aprs la Chine, et non 3 mois.

Confinement sur un pays entier, alors que l'OMS n'avait rien demand de tel, que la chine avait officiellement 3000 morts sur 60M d'habitants.(c'est a dire a peu rs rien).
Morts principalement chez les personnes ges d'aprs les premires informations.
C'est vraiment quand l'Italie a commence a tre touche que l'on a pu mesurer les consquences, et envisager des solutions.

On a donc 3 mois qui se transforment en 6 semaines, ou en moins de 10 jours si on se compare a nos plus proche voisins qui servent de rfrence.
Dans une dmocratie, encore une fois, systme particulirement peu enclin  obissance absolue.

Et vous me demandez comment je peux continuer a y croire ? Parce que l'alternative n'est pas crdible.

Encore une fois, Vous vous attaquez btement  Macron, mais en crise, il a t plutt bon par rapport  la moyenne. On peut toujours faire mieux, surtout aprs coup, mais on est plutt dans ceux ou a se passe bien.

La vritable arnaque, c'est d'avoir piller la scurit sociale, dmantel lhpital public pour enrichir les cliniques prives, qui se rvlent peu efficace en cas de crise sanitaire. On est encore dans la comparaison public priv, dont on oublie de nous donner tous les avantages du public en temps de crise, pour ne montrer que les avantages d'efficacit du priv en temps de paix.
La rage, c'est la qu'il faut la mettre, parce qu'il va falloir faire comprendre aux gens que oui, voter a gauche ca vaut le coup, pour ce que a implique en terme de socit, et pas que pour virer Macron.

----------


## Marco46

Puisque apparemment tu n'as pas lu les confessions de Buzyn je te remets l'horodatage ici :

 Je savais que la vague du tsunami tait devant nous.   Le 30 janvier, jai averti [le premier ministre] Edouard Philippe que les lections ne pourraient sans doute pas se tenir.   On aurait d tout arrter, ctait une mascarade. 

Ok pardon a fait seulement 7 semaines pleines avant les municipales. Pas assez de temps pour s'organiser houlala !

Quand les italiens confinent dbut mars a fait dj 2 semaines que leurs mdecins font remonter  leurs homologues franais que c'est une boucherie et que a touche pas que les vieillards mais tout le monde ce qui apparemment n'est pas encore arriv  tes oreilles abreuves de propagande gouvernementale.

On s'attaque pas btement  Macron, on constate que factuellement il est en dessous de tout de scandale en scandale. Ce n'est pas parce que d'autres dirigeants sont encore plus demeurs que lui que a le ddouane de quoi que ce soit lui et ses sbires ivres de pouvoir.

Aprs Benalla, aprs les gilets jaunes, on a la pire crise sanitaire depuis la seconde guerre mondiale. Alors certes c'est pas de sa faute  lui directement mais elle aurait pu tre largement jugule comme en Allemagne ou en Core et malgr le manque de moyen yavait possibilit de faire beaucoup mieux mais a supposait d'tre efficace et pas faire de la comm  tout berzingue. Mais c'est sur que c'est plus intressant pour lui de mobiliser des centaines de soignants pour dplacer 10 patients que de rouvrir un hpital abandonn qui aurait pu en accueillir des centaines. C'est mieux de dire que la police scientifique va faire des tests plutt que d'utiliser le rseau de labos vtrinaires, etc ... Tout est comme a.

Ce type m'inspirait du dgout aprs l'affaire Benalla, aprs les gilets jaunes c'tait de la nause, aujourd'hui c'est de la haine.




> On peut toujours faire mieux, surtout aprs coup, mais on est plutt dans ceux ou a se passe bien.


Peut tre parce que tu vis cette historie par le prisme des mdias qui sont trs softs. Moi j'ai ma femme tous les jours au tel qui patauge dans ce merdier depuis 4 semaines et par ce prisme l je peux te dire que c'est une sacr merde et qu'on t'en dit pas la moiti sur BFM.

a se passe bien Allemagne et en Core du sud. C'est le bordel en France en Italie et en Espagne, et a va tre un dsastre aux UK et aux USA.

----------


## pmithrandir

Je te rappelle que l Allemagne  bien des avantages

1 ils obissent aux rgles
2 ils ont 2 fois plus de lits en hopital que nous.
3 a  commence plus tard chez eux...


Quand tu pars avec un hpital exsangue, un stock de masque en berne, un tissu industriel medical inexistant... tu peux pas faire beaucoup plus...

Et Agns buzin, Je pense qu elle fait parti des gens qui viennent aprs coup te dire qu il aurait fallu faire qq chose... mais qui n a pas russi quand elle avait le volant dans les mains... 

On peut toujours mieux faire... mais quand on part avec des atouts... c est plus facile de se dbrouiller. 

Avec 25 000 lits en ranimation a n aurait pas t pareil.
La.question est donc, pourquoi l Allemagne les a... Et pas nous.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Encore une fois, Vous vous attaquez btement  Macron, mais en crise, il a t plutt bon par rapport  la moyenne.


Si on ne compte pas le coup du thtre et du premier tour des municipales, il y a quand mme eu des mensonges, notamment au niveau des masques : 
"A partir de 2011, il a t considr que nous n'avions plus besoin de stock de masques" Sibeth Ndiaye explique pourquoi nous sommes aujourd'hui en pnurie de masques



> Je voudrais dire une chose, que nous rptons chaque soir par la voix du Professeur Salomon, le directeur gnral de la sant, c'est que les masques ne sont pas ncessaire pour tout le monde. Et vous savez-quoi ? Moi je sais pas utiliser un masque.


Alors que n'importe quel foulard protge les autres. Comme personne ne sait si il est contamin ou pas, c'est toujours mieux que rien.
La stratgie du gouvernement c'est de ne pas faire de test pour le moment, ce qui est dommage parce que a pourrait tre utile de savoir si on est malade. Il faudrait identifier des porteurs sains.




> il va falloir faire comprendre aux gens que oui, voter a gauche ca vaut le coup, pour ce que a implique en terme de socit, et pas que pour virer Macron.


La dernire fois que les gens ont vot  gauche, ils ont eu Hollande. Cela dit ce n'est pas de sa faute si la France n'a plus de masque :
Pnurie de masques : les raisons d'un "scandale d'tat"



> En novembre 2010, cest Xavier Bertrand qui succde  Roselyne Bachelot, au poste de ministre du Travail, de lEmploi et de la Sant. Interpell sur le sujet le 3 mars 2020,  lassemble, le ministre de la sant Olivier Vran, explique que cest lors de cette priode que la dcision aurait t prise de ne pas conserver un stock dEtat de masques FFP2 : "*En 2011, il a t dtermin que la France navait pas  faire de stocks dtat des fameux masques FFP2*", dclare le ministre. "Il ny a donc pas de stock dEtat de masques FFP2 suite aux dcisions de 2011. En 2011, il a t dcid que la France devait se doter dun stock de 145 millions de masques chirurgicaux, les masques anti-projections. Ce qui n'avait peut-tre pas t anticip, c'est que parfois les crises sanitaires pouvaient engendrer des crises industrielles."


De toute faon le problme vient de l'UE, donc tu peux bien lire n'importe qui, a ne changera pas :
Comment et pourquoi lhpital public franais est-il en train dtre dtruit ? Dossier tabli par Hippocrate et la commission Sant de lUPR.



> 2e PARTIE  LUnion europenne est  lorigine profonde du manque de moyens des hpitaux franais
> 
> Nous avons dcrit leffondrement de notre systme de sant publique et illustr la faon dont cela est gr politiquement, cest--dire un peu comme si lon voulait teindre progressivement une grosse machinerie complexe.
> 
> Nous allons maintenant tudier les origines profondes de ces choix politiques, puisquil sagit bien de choix politiques dlibrs, et  quoi ils vont nous conduire.
> 
> Il faut savoir que, chaque anne, le gouvernement franais publie, en annexe du projet de loi de Finances (PLF), et du projet de loi de financement de la Scurit sociale (PLFSS), un document mconnu, le Rapport conomique, social et financier (RESF). Mconnu au point quil ne dispose mme pas de page Wikipedia.
> 
> Pourtant, ce RESF a le mrite dtre bien plus digeste que ces deux gros pavs que sont le PLF et le PLFSS, qui comptent des milliers de pages et dont certaines annexes font plusieurs centaines de pages.
> ...

----------


## pmithrandir

Tu peux accuser l'UE, mais ce qu'il faut bien voir, c'est que depuis Jospin, nous n'avons pas eu de gouvernement de gauche. On a eu un hollande plus au centre qu'a gauche, un sarkozy plutot a droite, et un macron plutot centre droit.

Pareil en Europe, la gauche n'a jamais t en mesure de se faire entendre, entre autre parce que la notion de service public, de bien public et d'approche communautaire des problme n'a pas le vent en poupe au sein de la population. Chacun pense pour soit, et peu pour l'ensemble.

Les ouvriers preferent voter pour des partis d'extrme droite que pour des parti de gauche, parce que le message est inaudible.


Aujourd'hui, dans de nombreux pays, ils vont se rendre compte que les riche sont soigns, et que les pauvres crevent. Que le bien public, c'est utile.

Que les vieux qui votent pour mettre des policier partout feraient bien de voter pour des hopitaux et une plus grande galit dans la socit, mme si leur niveau de vie baisse. 

Bref, que la population dans son ensemble qui vote moins a gauche parce que la mmoire de la menace est plus lointaine, viennent de se prendre une belle piqure de rappel sur les bienfaits du capitalisme.

----------


## ABCIWEB

> Et vous me demandez comment je peux continuer a y croire ? Parce que l'alternative n'est pas crdible.


Oui on a dj entendu a, le fameux TINA, there is no alternative. Donc au nom d'un slogan nolibral  la con, tu soutiens mordicus la politique actuelle qui est d'autant moins crdible que c'est celle qui est applique depuis de nombreuses annes et dont nous constatons les consquences aujourd'hui. Politique de casse sociale et de saccage des services publics que Macron applique avec un enthousiasme forcen comme jamais vu auparavant depuis le dbut de son mandat.  Une pause de quelque semaines et tu as dj tout oubli ? Niveau crdibilit, tu ne manque pas de contradiction, mais c'est invitable pour dfendre les connards qui sont au pouvoir. 




> Encore une fois, Vous vous attaquez btement  Macron, mais en crise, il a t plutt bon par rapport  la moyenne. On peut toujours faire mieux, surtout aprs coup, mais on est plutt dans ceux ou a se passe bien.


Plutt bon ? en quelle circonstance ? tu as des exemples ? Et comment peux tu dire que nous sommes dans ceux o a se passe bien puisque nous sommes les seuls  avoir un comptage qui ne compte jamais les morts  domiciles, contrairement  l'Espagne ou l'Italie comme je le disais plus haut. En fait on ne peut se comparer  aucun tat europen puisque nos chiffres sont les plus sous valus.

Tu fais donc des dclarations gratuites qui reprennent quasiment  la lettre la propagande officielle, rien  voir avec le dbut du commencement d'une quelconque rflexion.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Tu peux accuser l'UE


Certains peuples critiquent de plus en plus l'UE, comme les italiens par exemple. Tout le monde voit trs clairement qu'il n'y a aucune solidarit entre les pays de l'UE.
Les allemands n'ont vraiment pas eu envie de payer pour les autres, ce serait marrant que ce soit eux les prochains  quitter le navire.




> mais ce qu'il faut bien voir, c'est que depuis Jospin, nous n'avons pas eu de gouvernement de gauche.


Du coup on  aucune certitude que si des partis comme LFI, NPA, LO, EELV, Generation.S prenaient le pouvoir leur politique serait de gauche.
Vu que le PS n'est plus de gauche, peut-tre que les autres non plus, on ne sait pas...




> Pareil en Europe, la gauche n'a jamais t en mesure de se faire entendre, entre autre parce que la notion de service public, de bien public et d'approche communautaire des problme n'a pas le vent en poupe au sein de la population. Chacun pense pour soit, et peu pour l'ensemble.


L'UE n'est pas dmocratique, le peuple n'a pas son mot  dire. Les Franais et les Nerlandais ont vot non  la constitution et elle est pass de force ( cause de tratre comme Sarkozy). Ce 'nest pas les peuples qui ont vot pour Ursula von der Leyen, ou Christine Lagarde...
Ce sont les lobbys qui dirigent l'UE et pas les peuples. Les peuples sont impuissants face  l'UE, ils ne peuvent que subir.




> Les ouvriers preferent voter pour des partis d'extrme droite que pour des parti de gauche, parce que le message est inaudible.


L'important c'est de ne pas voter UMP/PS/LREM/EELV  ::P: 
Melenchon est ultra antipathique, il a une tte de mchant et il se prend pour un tre suprieur, le gars  quand mme dit "la rpublique c'est moi", c'est insupportable d'entendre a. Il faut qu'il travail sur sa colre le type, il perd ses moyens ultra rapidement, il faut qu'il respire lentement et profondment au lieu d'hurler sur tout le monde.

Et d'un autre ct Marine Lepen fait dans le social :
En 15 ans, le programme conomique du Front national a vir...  gauche



> Le 21 avril 2002, Jean-Marie Le Pen accdait au second tour de l'lection prsidentielle. C'est aujourd'hui sa fille, Marine Le Pen, qui se retrouve dans la mme position. En l'espace de quinze ans, *le Front national a adhr  des mesures que ne renierait pas la gauche de la gauche.*
> (...)
> La grande diffrence entre Jean-Marie Le Pen et Marine Le Pen concerne incontestablement le rle de l'tat dans la sphre conomique. Dans son programme de 2002, Jean-Marie Le Pen prnait un recentrage de l'tat sur ses comptences rgaliennes (la dfense, l'action extrieure, la sret intrieure et la justice notamment). Dnonant trente ans de fiscalo-tatisme, il accusait le matraquage fiscal et le fiscalisme prdateur. Le recul de l'tatisme confortera la souverainet de la France, affirmait mme Jean-Marie Le Pen. Quinze ans plus tard, Marine Le Pen a pris un virage  gauche toute sur ce sujet. Elle prconise l'intervention de l'tat dans l'conomie et dfend un tat stratge. Dernier exemple en date avec l'usine de Whirlpool  Amiens, o un peu plus de 600 emplois sont menacs par la dlocalisation en Pologne de la production de sche-linge. *Marine Le Pen propose une mise sous protection temporaire, via une prise de participation de l'Etat si ncessaire. En d'autres termes, une nationalisation temporaire. Une proposition, inimaginable du temps de Jean-Marie Le Pen, que ne renierait pas des personnalits de gauche comme Jean-Luc Mlenchon ou Arnaud Montebourg.*





> les riche sont soigns, et que les pauvres crevent.


a vient de l'UE, elle demande aux pays de diminuer les dpenses notamment au niveau de la sant.




> Que les vieux qui votent pour mettre des policier partout feraient bien de voter pour des hopitaux et une plus grande galit dans la socit, mme si leur niveau de vie baisse.


Les vieux votent pour ce que les mdias leur disent de vot (en 2017 c'tait Macron). Ils ont bouff la propagande pendant tellement d'annes qu'ils ne veulent pas qu'on dtruise l'UE...
De toute faon tu peux voter pour qui tu veux a ne changera rien, vu que les directives viennent d'en haut.




> Politique de casse sociale et de saccage des services publics que Macron applique avec un enthousiasme forcen comme jamais vu auparavant


C'est vrai qu'il est trs union-europen.
Avant cette histoire de SARS-CoV-2, plein de gens manifestaient : cheminots, conducteurs, employs, avocats, policiers, pompiers, tudiants, enseignants, infirmiers, mdecins, notaires, danseurs, pilotes, htesses et stewards, ouvriers de lnergie, de la sidrurgie, de la chimie, etc,  cause de directives europennes qui demandaient  la France de supprimer ces rgimes spciaux de retraite et de diminuer les dpenses publics.

=====
Covid-19: Salvini menace de dire au revoir  lUE pour son indcision



> Interrog sur les graves contradictions qui se sont produites au sein de l'Union europenne sur les mesures  prendre face  la pandmie, Matteo Salvini a qualifi lorganisation de nid de serpents et de chacals.
> On va d'abord vaincre le virus, puis on va penser  l'Europe. Et si c'est ncessaire, on va dire au revoir sans mme la remercier, a promis le chef de la Ligue.


Le coronavirus mettra-t-il l'Union europenne KO? Une faillite totale



> Florian Philippot, prsident des Patriotes, parti politique pro-Frexit, rend l'Union europenne en partie responsable de la situation catastrophique qui est actuellement celle de plusieurs pays europens. Dans le sillage d'une pidmie de coronavirus qui a dj fait plus de 15.000 morts  travers le monde, dont une nette majorit sur le Vieux Continent, de nombreuses voix s'lvent pour critiquer le manque de raction de l'Union europenne. Pour Florian Philippot, l'UE a mme t un facteur aggravant de la crise:
> 
> Les politiques de l'Union europenne nous ont clairement rendu vulnrables par rapport  cette pidmie. *Tout d'abord car l'UE c'est l'austrit et donc des systmes de sant qui ont t trs affaiblis ces dernires annes dans plusieurs pays dont la France.* Ensuite, Bruxelles prne l'ouverture des frontires, ce qui a fait prendre du retard concernant leurs fermetures, mesure pourtant essentielle prise par la quasi-totalit des pays qui ont agi srieusement pour lutter contre l'pidmie.

----------


## pmithrandir

> Oui on a dj entendu a, le fameux TINA, there is no alternative. Donc au nom d'un slogan nolibral  la con, tu soutiens mordicus la politique actuelle qui est d'autant moins crdible que c'est celle qui est applique depuis de nombreuses annes et dont nous constatons les consquences aujourd'hui. Politique de casse sociale et de saccage des services publics que Macron applique avec un enthousiasme forcen comme jamais vu auparavant depuis le dbut de son mandat.  Une pause de quelque semaines et tu as dj tout oubli ? Niveau crdibilit, tu ne manque pas de contradiction, mais c'est invitable pour dfendre les connards qui sont au pouvoir.


Non, c'est plutt l'envie de voir un candidat crdible  gauche.

Comme dit Ryu, Mlanchon n'a pas la carrure, il est colrique, dmagogue, et autant il avat russi a battre un programme en 2017, autant son discours drape tout le temps.(et j'ai vot pour lui en 2017...parce que y avait pas mieux)

On a qui srieusement ?
Qui nous explique comment fonctionne le systme, comment faire mieux ?
Et pas  coup de "casse sociale, hold up", ou autre discours pleins de jugement personnel auquel on adhere uniquement si on croie la personne, mais en exposant des faits, simplement des faits.
Toute la gauche est batie sur un rseau de personne qui tiennent plus du discours syndicaliste , mlange d'indignation un demi  la main et de "refaisons le monde" sans en dire bien plus.
Je faisais pas moins bien qu'eux quand j'avais 25 ans en sifflant une bouteille de rhum dans la soire avec 2 ou 3 potes..on refaisait le monde... mais on allait pas plus loin.


Bref, on a des orateurs qui reprsentent la gauche que je trouverai trop mauvais pour tre manager de 10 personnes dans une boite. Comment je dois leur donner mon vote pour diriger le pays ?



> Plutt bon ? en quelle circonstance ? tu as des exemples ? Et comment peux tu dire que nous sommes dans ceux o a se passe bien puisque nous sommes les seuls  avoir un comptage qui ne compte jamais les morts  domiciles, contrairement  l'Espagne ou l'Italie comme je le disais plus haut. En fait on ne peut se comparer  aucun tat europen puisque nos chiffres sont les plus sous valus.
> 
> Tu fais donc des dclarations gratuites qui reprennent quasiment  la lettre la propagande officielle, rien  voir avec le dbut du commencement d'une quelconque rflexion.


Encore une fois, tu as dj gr des crises, des situations difficiles ? Tu penses pouvoir faire mieux ?

Comment tu fais pour trouver une bonne solution quand tu as les choix suivants devant toi : 
 - je confine, ce qui entraine larrt de toute l'conomie, la mise au chmage de plein de gens, l'endettement qui explose
 - je ne confine pas, et j'ai un virus qui se repend
 - Je rserve lhpital au coronavirus, au prix de toutes les autres maladies qui progressent

etc...
Y a aucune chose qui ne cr pas des dsordres majeurs dans la population,  court, moyen et long terme. Tu ne peux que faire le moins mauvais choix, selon tes informations, leur niveau de fiabilit et le risque gnral pour la population.

Et ca vous paraitra peut tre dur, mais  l'chelle d'un pays, si tu sais que sans rien faire tu as 500 000 morts, mais que en faisant quelque chose tu as 200 000 morts, tu vas compter combien coute une vie  la socit... et valuer si la socit est prte  payer. plus cette vie est ge, moins son bnfice pour la socit est important.

Si on sacrifie 300 milliard d'euros (sur les 5 prochaines annes, pas si dlirant que ca) pour 300 000 personnes, ca fait 1M d'euros la vie. Un poil cher non ? Si cette vie est celle d'un retrait de 70 ans comme on le croyait au dbut, c'est encore moins acceptable. Si c'est 300 000 nouveaux ns, tu te poseras surement plus la question, parce que le traumatisme serait trop grand tout comme le drglemente de la socit.

C'est ca le genre de choix que doit faire un dirigeant, et c'est bien au del des petites considrations exposes ici. 



Ryu, je vais simplement te dire que tu ne peux exiger une politique de gauche d'une Europe qui
 - a toujours eu un parlement  droite
 - a toujours t dirig par une majorit de pays europens  droite

La commission ne fait pas ce que tu veux, mais elle excute malgr tout exactement ce que veut la population europenne. Une politique de droite qui correspond aux votes des europens.

----------


## fredoche

> 1 ils obissent aux rgles


De lire a me heurte  chaque fois.

Gnraliser  l'chelle d'une population ce type de rflexion est d'une btise profonde. C'est dans la continuit de cette espce de doctrine dbile et compltement dpasse qui est  luvre en France chez les flics et au ministre de l'intrieur notamment, qui tient peu ou prou  ce bouquin : https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Psycho...foules_(livre)

1895, alors effectivement l''esprit rebelle et indpendant franais se retrouve particulirement ici avec des ides qui ont 125 d'age, faisant fi de plus d'un sicle d'avances profondes en psychologie, psychologie sociale, sociologie, anthropologie, psychiatrie, neurologie, etc.
Non les allemands ne sont pas plus obissants que les franais, et ils sont capables d'un mme esprit de rbellion, et de dsobissance. Simplement pour ne prendre que cette dimension, les rapports sociaux sont organiss diffremment. 

Et peut-tre que tout simplement, on accorde une autre confiance  chaque individu et citoyen, on considre la responsabilit de chacun dans sa pleine et entire dimension, ce qui fait chacun prend sa part de responsabilit parce que c'est ce qui est attendu de lui par tous. a fonctionne comme a dans beaucoup de pays. Considrer les gens comme adultes, responsables, dignes de confiance jusqu' preuve du contraire (c'est a et pas autre chose la confiance, a s'accorde  priori, pas  postriori).

Parfois je te lis dans tes pratiques de management porter une rflexion inverse, mais l en quoi est-ce cohrent ?

----------


## BenoitM

> Certains peuples critiquent de plus en plus l'UE, comme les italiens par exemple. Tout le monde voit trs clairement qu'il n'y a aucune solidarit entre les pays de l'UE.


Aucun pays europen n'a voulu donner des comptences dans le domaines de la sant  l'UE.
En quoi sans UE, les pays europens auraient plus solidaire?




> Les allemands n'ont vraiment pas eu envie de payer pour les autres, ce serait marrant que ce soit eux les prochains  quitter le navire.


On est dans l'individualisme, personne n'a envie de payer pour personne.
Les Franais n'ont pas envie de payer pour les rfugier.
Les Franais n'ont pas envie de payer pour les Italiens.
Les Franais n'ont pas envie de payer pour les pauvre Franais.
(Remplacer Franais par n'importe quel nation)





> L'UE n'est pas dmocratique, le peuple n'a pas son mot  dire.


Autant que la France, l'Italie, l'Espagne ou autre.



> Les Franais et les Nerlandais ont vot non  la constitution et elle est pass de force ( cause de tratre comme Sarkozy).


Fallait pas voter pour quelqu'un qui a annoncer qu'il votera le traiter.
De plus le trait a t accept par une majorit d'europens donc...

C'est un peu comme si tu disais que Trump n'est pas bien parce que il n'a pas eu la majorit dans chaque tat.
(j'ai pas mis macron pour pas que tu me fasses ton laus sur les lections Franaise)




> Ce 'nest pas les peuples qui ont vot pour Ursula von der Leyen, ou Christine Lagarde...


Comme tu n'lis pas le ministre de la sant ni le premier ministre.
Par contre toi et les europens ont vot pour Ursula Von Der Leyen en votant pour Macron/Merckel/...  la tte des pays europens et le PPE au niveau des lection europenne.




> Ce sont les lobbys qui dirigent l'UE et pas les peuples. Les peuples sont impuissants face  l'UE, ils ne peuvent que subir.


On a dj un droit de ptition qu'au niveau Franais on a pas  :;): 




> a vient de l'UE, elle demande aux pays de diminuer les dpenses notamment au niveau de la sant.


La demande de l'UE c'est d'avoir un budget en quilibre
(que la France n'a jamais eu)

----------


## fredoche

> On a qui srieusement ?
> Qui nous explique comment fonctionne le systme, comment faire mieux ?
> Et pas  coup de "casse sociale, hold up", ou autre discours pleins de jugement personnel auquel on adhere uniquement si on croie la personne, mais en exposant des faits, simplement des faits.
> Toute la gauche est batie sur un rseau de personne qui tiennent plus du discours syndicaliste , mlange d'indignation un demi  la main et de "refaisons le monde" sans en dire bien plus.
> Je faisais pas moins bien qu'eux quand j'avais 25 ans en sifflant une bouteille de rhum dans la soire avec 2 ou 3 potes..on refaisait le monde... mais on allait pas plus loin.
> 
> 
> Bref, on a des orateurs qui reprsentent la gauche que je trouverai trop mauvais pour tre manager de 10 personnes dans une boite. Comment je dois leur donner mon vote pour diriger le pays ?


Ne prends pas ton exemple de jeunesse pour une ralit.

Pour le savoir, c'est comme pour ceux qui nous gouvernent aujourd'hui, tu ne peux juger s'ils ne sont pas en responsabilits.

Et puisque tu en es  citer Mlenchon, pour qui je n'ai pas plus d'attraits que vous en termes personnels, tu peux noter que lui comme son parti ont propos de mettre en place une nouvelle constitution lors des dernires lections prsidentielles, avec un programme crdible qui avait largement trait  cela. Tu as suffisamment dit que tu avais vot pour eux. 
Il faudrait peut-tre alors que tu fases attention  ce que tu suggres ABCIWEB, et ne pas tomber dans une lecture de surface des choses, telle qu'elle apparait  la lumire des mdias, o effectivement au quotidien les ides de fond sont occults par les guerres de communication et de paroles.
Il ne faut pas oublier quaujourdhui seul le gouvernement dcide de la politique applique, et qu'il n'y a aucune autre alternative pour introduire des actions concrtes pour le pays. La seule forme d'expression et d'action est quasiment l'opposition, d'autant plus lorsqu'elle est lgitime.

Je te trouve profondment caricatural, bien trop gnralisateur et donc injuste par rapport  tous ceux dont tu parles

----------


## fredoche

> Fallait pas voter pour quelqu'un qui a annoncer qu'il votera le traiter.


Benoit ta condescendance est irritante

"Fallait pas" c'est facile... Tu as vot pour celle qui te gouverne en ce moment ?
T'es content de ta Maggie de Bloch l ? 

"Fallait pas" mon gars, je sais pas pour qui t'as vot, mis de toute faon... "Fallait pas" voter pour ces gens l

Les franais avaient exprim leur "non" de manire claire lors d'un rfrendum qui sert  a. Tu vas nous expliquer quoi l ?

Tes paroles apportent quoi exactement, sinon cette expression rgulire d'un certain ddain des franais. Vous auriez pas un petit souci d'go les belges  toujours commenter ce qui se passe chez nous ? Parce que moi aussi je peux gnraliser
T'as dj entendu cette expression "balayer devant sa porte" ?

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Ce type m'inspirait du dgout aprs l'affaire Benalla, aprs les gilets jaunes c'tait de la nause, aujourd'hui c'est de la haine.


Merci, tu as parfaitement rsum se ce que je ressens galement !  ::ccool::

----------


## Darkzinus

> Encore une fois, Vous vous attaquez btement  Macron, mais en crise, il a t plutt bon par rapport  la moyenne. On peut toujours faire mieux, surtout aprs coup, mais on est plutt dans ceux ou a se passe bien.


Ben punaise je ne sais pas ce qu'il te faut  Il a juste suivi les autres pays (avec retard en se contredisant en 48H). A part en UK et aux USA o c'est un dsastre je vois pas ce qu'on a fait de mieux que les autres !

----------


## Ryu2000

> Mlanchon n'a pas la carrure, il est colrique, dmagogue


Sarkozy a bien t prsident de 2007  2012, donc Melenchon a peut-tre une chance  ::ptdr:: 
Il suffit de tomber au second tour sur un repoussoir comme Sgolne Royal ou Marine Lepen et c'est bon.




> tu ne peux exiger une politique de gauche d'une Europe qui
>  - a toujours eu un parlement  droite
>  - a toujours t dirig par une majorit de pays europens  droite


Le jour o les 28 nations de l'UE auront tous la mme politique de gauche, il tombera de la neige.
Et de toute faon  Bruxelles les dputs se font corrompre par les lobbys. Donc mme si les prsidents lisaient quelqu'un de mieux qu'Ursula von der Leyen a ne changerait que dalle.




> Non les allemands ne sont pas plus obissants que les franais


a dpend comment on regarde, mais sous certains aspects les allemands sont plus disciplins que les franais.

"Une partie de nos lites est fascine par la discipline allemande"



> Que pensez-vous de l'ide du gouvernement d'inscrire dans la constitution une limite au dficit public ?
> 
> Je raconte dans mon livre que lorsque j'ai demand, en mai 2010, au prsident de la commission des Finances du Bundesrat pourquoi les Allemands n'avaient pas discut de ce point avec nous avant de rformer la constitution fdrale, il m'a rtorqu qu'une telle discussion n'avait pas lieu d'tre car cette inscription relevait du bon sens. C'tait un simple mcanisme de dsendettement. Cela ne se discutait pas.
> 
> En France, on ne pourra inscrire cette disposition dans la Constitution, d'abord parce que c'est un mcanisme beaucoup trop rigide et ensuite parce qu'il n'y aura jamais de majorit dans un Parlement runi en congrs  Versailles pour y procder. Seul un gouvernement de gauche compltement infod  l'Establishment financier pourrait le faire ! Aprs tout, le PS n'a-t-il pas par le pass fait voter l'Acte unique ou le trait de Maastricht avec le soutien de la droite ?
> 
> Une partie de nos lites plbiscite aujourd'hui le modle allemand. Pourquoi ?
> 
> C'est une nouvelle illustration de leur fascination pour la discipline allemande. Elles comptent sur l'Allemagne pour faire supporter au peuple franais une rigueur dont elles s'exemptent elles mmes. C'tait d'ailleurs le dessein de Jacques Delors lorsqu'il tait prsident de la Commission : *faire accepter aux Franais, par le biais de l'Europe, une discipline, notamment salariale, qu'ils auraient refus autrement.* Un de ses livres s'intitule "la France par l'Europe".


10 choses qui parlent  ceux qui ont vcu en Allemagne



> 3. 16h veut dire 15h55 (pas 16h et quelques)
> Les Allemands sont rputs pour leur sens de la discipline et leur ponctualit et vous devrez vous y adapter pour vous faire de nouveaux amis. Prsentez-vous toujours  un rendez-vous, une runion ou une rencontre amoureuse au moins cinq minutes  lavance.
> 
> Si vous retrouvez des amis, vous pouvez vous permettre darriver pile  lheure, voire mme quatre ou cinq minutes en retard, mais cest l la seule marge de manuvre dont vous disposez. 16h et quelques nexistent pas en Allemagne !





> Aucun pays europen n'a voulu donner des comptences dans le domaines de la sant  l'UE.


Ouais, mais elle demande quand mme  la France de faire des conomies au niveau de la sant.




> En quoi sans UE, les pays europens auraient plus solidaire?


Ce qu'il faut comprendre c'est que l'UE est inutile, en plus elle a fait chier  dire "non mais a sert  rien de fermer les frontires".
La Russie, la Chine, le Venezuela, Cuba ont aid l'Italie alors qu'il n'y a pas d'histoire d'union entre eux.




> On est dans l'individualisme, personne n'a envie de payer pour personne.


Les allemands sont les plus riches c'est eux qui paieraient le plus, donc c'est eux qui ont le moins envie de payer.
Il y a pas des masses de contributeurs net dans l'UE.




> Fallait pas voter pour quelqu'un qui a annoncer qu'il votera le traiter.


Je n'ai pas vot pour lui. Il n'a pas t lu pour son programme mais parce qu'il tait au second tour contre Sgolne Royal. Tous les gens qui ont vot pour lui ne savait pas qu'il ferait passer la constitution europenne.




> De plus le trait a t accept par une majorit d'europens donc...


Peu de pays ont organis un rfrendum, donc on en sait rien.
Si il y a eu des rfrendums en France et aux Pays-Bas c'est parce que le pouvoir pensait que ces peuples taient  fond pro UE et que donc ils voteraient pour, comme a on aurait pu leur faire croire qu'il y avait de la dmocratie dans l'UE. Au final la France et les Pays-Bas ont fait passer le truc de force.




> C'est un peu comme si tu disais que Trump n'est pas bien parce que il n'a pas eu la majorit dans chaque tat.


Non c'est pas pareil, aux USA tous les tats votent mais aprs ouais, il y a une histoire de grands lecteurs (parce que dans certains tats il y a plus de monde que dans d'autres et il faut viter qu'un grand tat dcide tout pour tout le monde).




> Par contre toi et les europens ont vot pour Ursula Von Der Leyen en votant pour Macron/Merckel/...


Je n'ai pas vot Macron ni au premier tour ni au second tour.
 Le truc marrant c'est que les pays du Nord on refus une candidate LREM  cause de problmes d'thiques.
Commission : Sylvie Goulard, la dpite europenne




> La demande de l'UE c'est d'avoir un budget en quilibre
> (que la France n'a jamais eu)


Dans certains textes elle est plus prcise que a, elle demande des privatisations et des baisses de budgets.




> "Fallait pas" c'est facile...


En plus les gens votent pour le candidat du systme (sauf dans le cas du Brexit et de Trump), Macron tait omniprsent dans les mdias, donc a fausse le vote.
Normalement chaque candidat devrait avoir la mme visibilit, mais le systme en mprise certains, il y a des dbats sans les "petits" candidats, alors que normalement ils devraient tre sur un pied d'galit.

===
Bon de toute faon le vrai problme ce n'est pas le SRAS-CoV-2 c'est la crise conomique qui devrait avoir lieu.
Il y a de quoi faire un truc bien plus violent que 1929 et 2008 combin.

----------


## pmithrandir

fredoche, pour reprendre le cot "obeissant" des allemands, on va dire que chaque pays s'est bati sur des rapports socitaux diffrents.

Oui, c'est caricatural, mais selon les pays, les choses sont appliqus de manire trs diffrentes

 - Canada : regles fortes, un respect trs naturel des rgles(on ait la queue pour prendre le bus) et celui qui sort des rgles est fortement sanctionn(servir de l'alcoola  un mineur, 10 000$, puis fermeture administrative, rien a foutre des gens mis au chomage. Frauder le metro : 500$ d'amende...)
 - Allemagne : une rigueur morale(protestantisme) qui entraine un respect des rgles, une certaine retenue de la majorit de la population. L'habitude de resoudre les conflits par la discussion entre gens intelligent
 - France : Pays ou selon les rgions, frauder est un art de vivre, ou quelque chose de moralement inacceptable. Un esprit rebelle hrit de la resistance sublime et de mai 68, de l'apologie de la rvolution francaise glorifie, etc...
 - Roumanie : Un pays ou les rgles sont faites pour etre drobes. Le muse ferme a 18h, passe 10 lei au gardien et va voir ton tableau prfr ou faire des photos jusqu'a 19h san personne...

etc...

Bien sur ca ne correspond pas a toute la population, mais a assez de monde pour que ca change la perception et la manire de mettre en place des rgles,  l'chelle d'un pays.

----------


## fredoche

Merci pmithrandir d'introduire un peu de nuance
Oui c'est trs trs caricatural

Et ryu confond pas ponctualit et discipline, ni politique conomique dcid au niveau d'un gouvernement avec discipline de la population. Dailleurs l'article que tu cites devrait titrer rigueur budgtaire, et non discipline, sinon ils sont juste obissants aux critres de Maastricht que tu rcuses par ailleurs. Bref vous mlangez tout.

----------


## BenoitM

> Benoit ta condescendance est irritante
> 
> "Fallait pas" c'est facile... Tu as vot pour celle qui te gouverne en ce moment ?
> T'es content de ta Maggie de Bloch l ? 
> "Fallait pas" mon gars, je sais pas pour qui t'as vot, mis de toute faon... "Fallait pas" voter pour ces gens l


Euh non, mais j'accepte le fait qu'une majorit de Belge a vot pour une politique de droite.






> Tes paroles apportent quoi exactement, sinon cette expression rgulire d'un certain ddain des franais. Vous auriez pas un petit souci d'go les belges  toujours commenter ce qui se passe chez nous ? Parce que moi aussi je peux gnraliser


Euh je fais le mme constat avec tout les peuples d'europe qui vote massivement  droite dont les Belge. Ca na rien avoir avec les Franais.




> La Russie, la Chine, le Venezuela, Cuba ont aid l'Italie alors qu'il n'y a pas d'histoire d'union entre eux.


Bon 1 avions et 3 mdecins ca fait pas vraiment une aide. C'est gentil ca fait joli mais  ca aide pas vraiment  :;): 
Si la Chine avait des norme dhyne la crise serait pas arriver l.  :;):

----------


## Marco46

Si la sant n'est pas dans le primtre de l'UE pourquoi met-elle des directives  propos du "march de la sant" ?

----------


## Marco46

> - Allemagne : une rigueur morale(protestantisme) qui entraine un respect des rgles, une certaine retenue de la majorit de la population. L'habitude de resoudre les conflits par la discussion entre gens intelligent


J'ai failli cracher mon th sur mon clavier.

Rigueur morale allemande comment te dire ... Aussi hypocrite que le puritanisme amricain quoi ... C'est  mourir de rire. L'habitude de rsoudre les conflits par la discussion a aussi c'est trs drle, entre bourgeois allemands certainement mais c'est un petit cercle trs ferm et les autres peuvent crever.

La caractristique principale de l'Allemagne c'est son gocentrisme.

----------


## BenoitM

> Si la sant n'est pas dans le primtre de l'UE pourquoi met-elle des directives  propos du "march de la sant" ?


Parce que le march est dans son primtre :d

sinon je ne sais pas ce que certains veulent transfrer au niveau de l'UE qui aurait pu permettre une meilleurs gestion de la crise.
Je ne sais pas ce que certains reprochent  l'UE au niveau de la gestion de la crise.






> La caractristique principale de l'Allemagne c'est son gocentrisme.


Un peu comme toute les nations non?

----------


## ABCIWEB

> Non, c'est plutt l'envie de voir un candidat crdible  gauche.
> 
> Comme dit Ryu, Mlanchon n'a pas la carrure, il est colrique, dmagogue, et autant il avat russi a battre un programme en 2017, autant son discours drape tout le temps.(et j'ai vot pour lui en 2017...parce que y avait pas mieux)
> 
> On a qui srieusement ?
> Qui nous explique comment fonctionne le systme, comment faire mieux ?


Tu n'as toujours pas compris. Dire que Mlenchon n'a pas la carrure c'est un procs d'intention, il faudrait qu'il soit au pouvoir pour en juger. L nous avons Macron au pouvoir, nous pouvons donc juger rellement sur ses actes puisque c'est lui qui dirige le pays, et l'on constate tous les jours qu'il n'a pas la carrure.

Donc quand tu nous dit que tu continues  croire  Macron et  ce gouvernement parce que l'alternative n'est pas crdible, tu renies une vidence base sur l'exprience en t'appuyant sur une hypothse base sur un procs d'intention. Et a c'est typiquement la communication officielle de BFM et autres mdias qui soutiennent le pouvoir.

Ce type de "raisonnement" est doublement dbile, car quand bien mme l'hypothse serait vraie (ce qui reste  prouver), elle ne peut pas remettre en cause la ralit observable, elle ne donne pas plus de lgitimit  la politique actuelle, ni plus de carrure au prsident actuel. 

J'ai donc beaucoup de mal  croire que tu aies vot pour Mlenchon en 2017. Les gens de gauche ont gnralement un esprit critique un minimum dvelopp pour pouvoir argumenter face  la masse des conneries rabches  longueur d'antenne dans les mdias gouvernementaux ou complices. Or la facilit que tu as de reprendre  ton compte des lments de langages totalement dbiles ne dmontrent aucune qualit critique, mais uniquement du suivisme moutonnier. 

Quant au ct humaniste de la gauche tu as beaucoup de progrs  faire aussi, par exemple viter de ngliger le nombre de morts parce que cela touche principalement des vieux:



> On a relativement peu de morts, 7000 a l'chelle d'un pays, c'est rien. On va arriver a 20-30000... la pupart tat des vieux qui seraient morts dans les 2-3 prochaines anes, donc sur 5 ans, on n'apercevra peut etre mme pas de changements statistiques pertinents







> Encore une fois, tu as dj gr des crises, des situations difficiles ? Tu penses pouvoir faire mieux ?


Il tait difficile de faire pire. On a constat une fois de plus que Macron avait endoss un costume beaucoup trop grand pour lui quand il a maintenu le premier tour des lections municipales. Son manque total de charisme est apparu avec vidence aux yeux du plus grand nombre, confirm par un taux d'abstention record jamais vu auparavant. Et encore une fois, tu peux taper autant que tu veux sur Mlenchon ou d'autres opposants, pour autant cela ne justifiera jamais cette connerie monumentale.

----------


## Jipt

Pour remettre les pendules  l'heure :


```

```

source : https://www.mediterranee-infection.com/covid-19/

EDIT : une vido de 2 minutes  voir : 


> 2006. En pleine pidmie de grippe aviaire, le Pr Raoult alertait dj sur le danger dune pidmie virale


source

----------


## pmithrandir

Tu sais, Je pense qu tre de gauche, c est simplement penser que l conomie est au service de la population,  droite c'est l inverse.
Je suis profondment attach au service public et j liminerai les alternatives prives cliniques, mutuelles, coles... finance par l tat. Pour moi ces structures ne devraient exister qu  titre 100% privs.


Et oui je pense qu en tant que socit on doit faire des choix. Et que malheureusement nous ne pouvons pas vivre dans un monde bas sur des ressources illimites. Donc on dfini une limite entre prix  payer que a soit en libert, en argent, etc...

Les gens meurt... Et oui on.pourrait faire mieux. Avoir des meilleurs services pour nos seniors d habitude, mettre en place des meilleurs moyens de prvenir les morts sur la route, interdire la cigarette, etc...
On pourrait aussi avoir 2 mdecins par habitants... On sauvera srement des vies... mais on doit se rsoudre  faire d autres choix.

----------


## Marco46

Tiens pmithrandir a te changera de BFM :

----------


## pmithrandir

J'ai regard les 10 premires minutes.

Si je rsume 
- l excutif  menti  la population en cachant  qu ils n avaient pas de masques ffp2
- ils ont essay d en acheter normalement 28 M en fvrier sans succs ( 1 M recus) en suivant les procdures.
- ils ont mont un commando pour faire mieux en mars ( ce qu on leur reproche de ne pas avoir fait au point 2) mais a n  pas bien fonctionn et on reoit seulement 40M de masques( proportions de ffp2 inconnu)
- un obscur contact en Chine vient comme de par hasard poser des questions, et parce que le hasard est gnial propose de servir d intermdiaire pour que la France achte des masques. Comme il est gentil ce Julien... La proposition remonte au plus haut et bizarrement il se fait envoyer bouler( ce qui parat normal... On parle d argent publique et de canaux d achat non vrifis )


Je me suis arrt la parce que au bout de 10 minutes je n avais toujours rien vu de bizarre. J aurais srement fait la mme chose.

Bref, comme je le disais, le scandale c est la gestion de crise ou la politique des 10 dernires annes de ne pas financer les stocks stratgiques et d accepter de nous rendre totalement dpendant d un pays tiers, ici ma Chine, pour des produits qui s avrant vitaux...

----------


## ABCIWEB

> Bref, comme je le disais, le scandale c est la gestion de crise ou la politique des 10 dernires annes de ne pas financer les stocks stratgiques et d accepter de nous rendre totalement dpendant d un pays tiers, ici ma Chine, pour des produits qui s avrant vitaux...


Oui mais pas que. 

Le scandale c'est aussi la gestion de la crise actuelle : c'est d'avoir organis des lections en priode de confinement, c'est de ne pas mettre  contribution les labo vtrinaires pour la production de ractifs, ce sont des commandes de masques en retard par rapport aux autres pays, ce sont des propos incohrents concernant l'efficacit du port du masque, ce sont les propos de Pnicaud qui veut refaire travailler les ouvriers du btiment sans protection particulire, ce sont les propos du prfet Lallemand. Bref le scandale c'est aussi tout ce qu'on a dit depuis de nombreuses pages (et j'en oublie) mais que tu veux absolument ignorer en reportant la faute exclusivement sur les gouvernements prcdents, comme si Macron n'avait pas sa part active dans la destruction des services publics.

Tu te comportes exactement comme un soutien aveugle et inconditionnel du gouvernement, en parsemant ton discours de quelques vidences pour dclencher quelques approbations et faire passer le reste, ce qui correspond galement au principe de la langue de bois. Bref tu as toutes les qualits pour remplacer sans difficult Sibeth Ndiaye, car l encore, vu son niveau, on peut difficilement faire pire.

----------


## Ryu2000

> la politique des 10 dernires annes de ne pas financer les stocks stratgiques et d accepter de nous rendre totalement dpendant d un pays tiers, ici ma Chine


a fait des annes que je critique *la mondialisation et la super spcialisation* et aujourd'hui des gens se mettent eux-aussi  comprendre en quoi c'est dangereux  :;): 
Il y a mme des gens qui sont en train de comprendre lintrt de la collapsologie.  :8O: 




> le scandale c est la gestion de crise ou la politique des 10 dernires annes


a fait longtemps que la plupart des politiciens au pouvoir sont nuls  chier. Il y a peut-tre 2, 3 dputs (figure de style) qui ne sont pas trop pourri, mais dans l'ensemble...




> ce sont des propos incohrents concernant l'efficacit du port du masque


Ouais ils auraient du dire depuis le dbut "le port du masque est trs important, mais on n'en a pas en France, alors bricolez des trucs ce sera toujours mieux que rien". Aprs cette crise les gens vont peut-tre se faire un stock au cas o.

On est train de faire de la place en prison, je ne sais pas pour y mettre qui par la suite...
Coronavirus : "On est en train de librer beaucoup de dtenus sans contrle", s'inquite le secrtaire gnral de l'Ufap-Unsa Justice

Et sinon il y  a un article qui parle de l'UE.
Coralie Delaume: Pourquoi il ne faut pas attendre grand chose de la runion de l'Eurogroupe ce mardi



> Cest prcisment sur ce point que le dernier Conseil europen a achopp, les pays du Sud refusant loption MES, les pays dits frugaux refusant les corona bonds. Pourquoi?
> 
> Le MES est un mcanisme qui permet doctroyer des prts  partir dargent emprunt sur les marchs  des taux faibles, grce  un systme de garanties apportes par les tats. La raison pour laquelle les pays du Sud refusent dy avoir recours est que tout pays qui le fait doit en faire la demande explicite et se soumettre  une stricte conditionnalit. Chaque pays aid par le MES doit consentir  un programme dajustement macroconomique, *cest--dire  un tour de vis austritaire ( des rformes structurelles) sous supervision communautaire*. Pour lItalie, par exemple, cest inacceptable. Aux yeux des Italiens, cela reviendrait  une mise sous tutelle humiliante et dautant moins tolrable quaucun choc asymtrique ne la justifie. Autrement dit, la crise conomique frappe lensemble des pays de lUnion, contrairement  la crise des dettes souveraines de 2008-2012 qui concernait les seuls pays priphriques. Elle ne peut tre attribue au laxisme ou  la mauvaise gestion de tel ou tel tat, puisque quelle est lie  une pidmie qui svit partout.


Apparemment il y a une division au sein de l'UE entre les pays du Sud (Grce, France, Italie, Espagne, Portugal) et les pays du Nord (Allemagne, Autriche, Pays-Bas, Sude, Danemark).

===
En plein confinement, la venue de Macron en Seine-Saint-Denis provoque un attroupement et des critiques



> En pleine priode de confinement, les vidos d'un prsident sans masque, saluant une foule agglutine, n'ont pas manqu de faire ragir. Ce mardi aprs-midi, Emmanuel Macron s'est rendu dans un centre de soins de Pantin, en Seine-Saint-Denis, l'un des dpartements les plus touchs par l'pidmie de coronavirus, afin de rendre hommage aux soignants.

----------


## pmithrandir

> c'est d'avoir organis des lections en priode de confinement,


C'est le point le plus problmatique de ta liste je trouve, mais celui ou je pense qu'il n y avait pas de bonnes dcisions. Nous ntions pas encore en confinement, et reporter des lections, c'est toujours trs compliqu dans un pays dmocratique. les rpercussions sont fortes, tant pour ceux qui restent en place, que pour ceux qui cherchent  tre lu.
Dans tous les cas, la dcision venait avec des consquences importantes et une vole de bois vert.
Je n'aurai pas pris cette dcision je pense, mais je ne vois pas comment je peux la condamner.
Globalement, toute la classe politique a t mise dans la dcision je te rappelle... parce que justement c'est une dcision merdique.




> c'est de ne pas mettre  contribution les labo vtrinaires pour la production de ractifs,


Sait on pourquoi ils ne le font pas ?
Ont ils ls bons agrments, machines, etc... Quel serait le gain du gouvernement  empcher des tests ? Pour le plaisir ?
Quand tu sais qu'ils veulent que l'conomie repartent le plus vite possible, les tests sot une priorit vidente. Pourquoi empcheraient ils donc leur mise en place ? 

Ici, je ne trouve pas de mobile... Il y a un conflit dintrt dont je n'ai pas connaissance ?



> ce sont des commandes de masques en retard par rapport aux autres pays,


C'est l'image de la bureaucratie a la franaise a, et toutes les lois que l'on a mise en place pour protger les financements publiques suite aux multiples abus du pass. Y drogr est compliqu.(et serait surement l'occasion pour quelques pourris de se faire une marge confortable)



> ce sont des propos incohrents concernant l'efficacit du port du masque,


Au contraire, trs cohrent.
Quand tu n'as pas de masques, tu fais quoi  Tu dis a tout le monde, vous allez mourir ? C'est pas comme si ils avaient priv la population de masque que l'on avait, on en avait pas. Donc le rsultat est le mme.

(et l'OMS n'a que rcemment retourn sa veste sur ce sujet, et encore je ne suis mme pas sur qu'elle le prconise pour la population entire)

L'autre jour, je voyais une famille revenir des courses, papa, maman et bb. Maman avait un masque sur le nez... trs bien... mais pourquoi y aller  3 ? Cest quoi le plus grand danger, le manque de masque ou le fait d'y aller en famille avec un enfant qui touche a tout ?



> ce sont les propos de Pnicaud qui veut refaire travailler les ouvriers du btiment sans protection particulire,


Un point pour toi

Je pense qu'il est le reflet de l'inquitude grandissante sur l'conomie du pays. 
La question reste de savoir si la population vivra mieux avec 300 000 morts en moins, mais avec une rcession de 5 ans massive... ou avec 300 000 morts en plus, mais une conomie qui tient la route.
Je n'ai pas cette rponse, mais elle est pose dans tous les pays du monde.



> ce sont les propos du prfet Lallemand.


Qui sont stupide, mais qui valent vraiment tout ce foin ?
Ce mec a un historique avec les manifestants, mais a part ca, c'est juste une phrase idiote non ?


Alors tu peux prendre ca comme un soutien  Macron, honntement, ce n'es pas l'homme que j'aime, mais j'ai du mal a ne pas comprendre la base de ses choix, et je pense pas qu'il y ait intention de faire mal.
Juste que comme dans toute situation nouvelle, on prend des dcisions qui s'avrent plus ou moins bonne. 
Il doit mnager la chvre et le choux, sauver le maximum de monde pour ne pas etre un boucher(comme BJ ou Trump vont le devenir) mais  la fois maintenir une part de l'conomie suffisamment forte pour : 
 - ne pas nous endetter trop massivement
 - Ne pas sacrifier notre crdibilit montaire, qui remettrai en question nos achats internationaux. Si l'conomie Franaise ne vaut plus rien, on paye nos masques en monnaie de singe, donc ils seront vendus aux autres d'abord.
 - Maintenir un approvisionnement de la population en denres essentielles pour tenir
 - Tenir le long de cette pause, en ayant un pays bas sur les services, donc qui s'croule si la demande diminue.


Vous voulez vraiment sortir de la avec 20% de chmage ? On est ps loin de s'y diriger je pense.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Vous voulez vraiment sortir de la avec 20% de chmage ? On est ps loin de s'y diriger je pense.


a va probablement tre pire que a, il y a un paquet de PME qui vont faire faillite et le chmage tait dj trs lev. a risque de crer des gilets jaunes.



Coronavirus : pas d'accord europen sur la riposte conomique, le PIB franais plonge



> 0h38 : Le PIB devrait seffondrer de prs de 10% au deuxime trimestre
> Le PIB devrait seffondrer de 9,8% au deuxime trimestre en Allemagne.
> 
> 10h23 : Les "coronabonds" creraient plus de problmes 
> Le ministre nerlandais des Finances Wopke Hoekstra a jug ce mercredi que la cration de "coronabonds", des euro-obligations, creraient davantage de problmes que de solutions pour relancer lconomie sur le long terme une fois la crise de nouveau coronavirus passe.
> (...)
> 9h04 : "La poursuite d'un confinement strict est capital"
> "*Il faut que le confinement persiste encore sur plusieurs semaines  partir de maintenant*. Dans l'tat actuel des connaissances on peut commencer  discuter d'une stratgie de ce qu'il se passera dans le post-confinement, mais la poursuite d'un confinement strict est capital", a affirm Jean-Franois Delfraissy, prsident du Conseil scientifique, sur Franceinfo.


On ne sait pas si le confinement va se terminer mi-mai, fin-mai, voir plus tard.
En plus quand on va ressortir, l'pidmie pourrait reprendre.

----------


## fredoche

Pierre tu as toujours ce cot spectateur commentateur qui ferait de toi un parfait chroniqueur TV dans ces missions  2 balles sur les chaines d'info 24/7 o tout le monde se contente de commenter des trucs qui ne les touchent jamais.

Moi il y a un truc que je n'accepte pas, c'est qu'un conseil des ministres spcial covid-19 le 29 fvrier 2020 alors que la France tait en pnurie de tout (masques, gel, soignants, respirateurs, etc.) dbouche sur un 49.3 sur les retraites et pas autre chose, rien d'autre. Mais a aussi tu vas trouver  le comprendre et l'dulcorer j'imagine.

Quand  Lallement son indignit est sans borne, ce serait un parfait Papon, probablement en pire. Sa phrase n'est pas idiote, elle est inacceptable.

Avec toi tous ces gens ne sont responsables de rien. *Ce sont donc des irresponsables: qu'ils dgagent !*

Tu n'as pas compris ma rflexion relative  la responsabilit de chacun, notamment par rapport aux allemands. Mais tu ne vois pas  quel point le problme nous concerne directement et  tous les niveaux. En ce sens tu es parfaitement franais, sur ce principe gnral que tu affectionnes. Responsable de rien, comme tout le monde. C'est pas moi, c'est lautre, c'est le voisin, c'est le prdcesseur, c'est lui, c'est l'arabe, c'est la femme qui aguiche, etc...

----------


## foetus

> Au contraire, trs cohrent.
> Quand tu n'as pas de masques, tu fais quoi  Tu dis a tout le monde, vous allez mourir ? C'est pas comme si ils avaient priv la population de masque que l'on avait, on en avait pas. Donc le rsultat est le mme.


Ce qui est reproch au gouvernement c'est qu'1 jour il te dit blanc *AVEC APLOMB* et le lendemain il te dit noir *AVEC APLOMB*.
En plus du mensonge, et de mener le peuple par le bout du nez, le gouvernement te dit "m*rd*"  ::evilred:: 

Si cela ne te drange pas et que tu ne vois pas le problme, arrte d'insister  ::roll:: 





> (et l'OMS n'a que rcemment retourn sa veste sur ce sujet, et encore je ne suis mme pas sur qu'elle le prconise pour la population entire)


Certes  ::mrgreen::  mais je te rappelle que le jeudi que l'OMS a dit "c'est une pandmie", le prsident disait le soir mme "je maintiens les municipales".
Et au del de cela, je te rappelle que le prsident tait en Chine dbut janvier, juste avant le confinement chinois, et qu'il savait trs bien la situation ( ::whistle::  mais il n' a pas t au laboratoire P4 de Wuhan d'aprs les mdias)

Et d'aprs les mdias, si les municipales ont t maintenus c'est  cause de la vieille garde de la droite que E. Macron a consult (Barouin et toute la clique)





> L'autre jour, je voyais une famille revenir des courses, papa, maman et bb. Maman avait un masque sur le nez... trs bien... mais pourquoi y aller  3 ? Cest quoi le plus grand danger, le manque de masque ou le fait d'y aller en famille avec un enfant qui touche a tout ?


Si c'est logique  ::wow::  On sort le bb qui lui ne comprend pas pourquoi il est enferm h24 (peut-tre qu'il est pnible  cause du confinement  ::?: ) Et ensuite, pendant que la maman masque est dans le magasin, le papa est dehors avec bb tout en respectant les distanciations et autres.

Alors avant de juger  ::roll::  tu dois tre un clibataire dans une maison en campagne pour venir critiquer aussi facilement





> Il doit mnager la chvre et le choux, sauver le maximum de monde pour ne pas etre un boucher(comme BJ ou Trump vont le devenir) mais  la fois maintenir une part de l'conomie suffisamment forte


Et les frontires, est-ce qu'elles font partie de la chvre ? peut tre du choux ?
C'est certain, le gouvernement a sauv des vies avec ces affichettes dans les aroports  ::ptdr:: 

Et on en parle du _cluster_ de l'Oise/ Creil, o la gouvernement a rapatri 193 Franais de Wuhan en catastrophe fin janvier.
Mais bon, sur ce point on ne le saura pas maintenant  ::roll::  tu m'tonnes.

Et niveau "conomie suffisamment forte", attends de toucher ton chmage partiel  ::roll:: , parce que je pense que tu vis trs confortablement. Cela fait plusieurs jours que les restaurateurs (mais pas que) sont dgots parce que certaines banques refusent les prts qui permettraient de maintenir leurs entreprises  flot.

----------


## rawsrc

> Cela fait plusieurs jours que les restaurateurs (mais pas que) sont dgots parce que certaines banques refusent les prts qui permettraient de maintenir leurs entreprises  flot.


Ou demandent au grant d'tre caution personnelle sur ses biens (3 clients, 3 banques, mme discours : vous savez c'est des discours politiques, la ralit...) Et vlan, prends toi a dans les dents.
Mais monsieur, c'est pour les salaires de mars, on va voir ce que l'on peut faire. Faites nous donc parvenir une copie de votre dossier de demande de chmage partiel, merci au revoir.

Voil la dure ralit. Cela va se terminer par une hcatombe conomique mmorable. 
Hier je discutais avec une directrice d'une trs grosse socit dans le tourisme, gestion, organisation des salons pro, etc... Avec ce qui s'est pass en Asie et avant le confinement en France, ils ont t en difficult pour payer les salaires. Maintenant, elle pense sincrement au dpt de bilan pur et simple d'ici l't.

----------


## benjani13

> Envoy par pmithrandir
> 
> 
> Au contraire, trs cohrent.
> Quand tu n'as pas de masques, tu fais quoi  Tu dis a tout le monde, vous allez mourir ? C'est pas comme si ils avaient priv la population de masque que l'on avait, on en avait pas. Donc le rsultat est le mme.
> 
> 
> Ce qui est reproch au gouvernement c'est qu'1 jour il te dit blanc *AVEC APLOMB* et le lendemain il te dit noir *AVEC APLOMB*.
> En plus du mensonge, et de mener le peuple par le bout du nez, le gouvernement te dit "m*rd*" 
> ...


+1. Infantiliser la population, mentir  tout va "pour notre bien", mme si on veut tre purement pragmatique : a ne marche pas. Cela ne fait que crer de la dfiance, dans un moment ou doit tre unis dans les solutions  applique. Plus personne n'coute leurs mensonges. Chacun finit par faire sa solution dans son coin, ou ne plus suivre aucune directive.

Sur le ct "prsident  la hauteur de la situation", je pouffe. C'est pas bien compliqu d'enchainer trois mtaphores martiales  la tl. a me fait penser aux mme remarques sur Hollande aprs les attentats, il avait enfin rvl sa posture de chef d'tat (je pouffe encore), comme si il tait difficile de lire un discours avec un ton solennel.

Il y a un paradoxe vraiment trange sur ces politiques qui veulent tre responsable de tout et de rien  la fois. Je pense  l'incendie de Lubrizol  Rouen, des ministres qui arrivent presque plus vite que les pompiers, videmment pour dire que tout va bien. Dans cette vido le premier ministre, dont l'article dit qu'il arrive aprs "5 membres du gouvernement". 

Pourquoi vont ils  Rouen? Il s'agit d'un accident local, avec des consquences certes tendu. Il n'y a pas de symbolisme nationale (comme un attentat par exemple). Il y a des chelons locaux qui sont aux manettes, notamment les surpuissantes prfectures. La responsabilit du gouvernement n'est absolument pas en jeu dans ce cas l, ou trs indirectement. Alors pourquoi se dplacent ils  Rouen alors qu'il n'y a que des coups  prendre? Pourquoi foncer nous dire qu'il n'y a absolument aucun problme sanitaire? Je ne comprend pas, vraiment pas. Et je ne cherche pas de thorie quelconque (protection de lobby, whatever), mon point tant qu'il n'y avait juste rien  dire car on ne savait rien  ce moment l.

Je repense  l'pisode de South Park, o les enfants cherchent d'o vient la thorie du complot sur le 11 septembre 2001, pour au final dcouvrir que c'est le gouvernement amricain lui mme qui distillent ces thories. Pourquoi? Par ce qu'ils savent qu'ils n'ont plus aucune capacit  agir, et ils font tout pour donner l'impression qu'ils ont encore un vrai pouvoir. Peut tre est-ce la rponse aux gesticulations de nos propre dirigeants...

EDIT: En parlant de gesticulation, ici au sens propre : https://twitter.com/EmmanuelMacron/s...70591923699712

Les franais confins, Macron peut enfin se balader tranquillement... Et crer des attroupement, forcment : https://twitter.com/AiphanMarcel/sta...85997686259715




> Envoy par foetus
> 
> 
> Cela fait plusieurs jours que les restaurateurs (mais pas que) sont dgots parce que certaines banques refusent les prts qui permettraient de maintenir leurs entreprises  flot.
> 
> 
> Ou demandent au grant d'tre caution personnelle sur ses biens (3 clients, 3 banques, mme discours : vous savez c'est des discours politiques, la ralit...) Et vlan, prends toi a dans les dents.
> Mais monsieur, c'est pour les salaires de mars, on va voir ce que l'on peut faire. Faites nous donc parvenir une copie de votre dossier de demande de chmage partiel, merci au revoir.
> 
> ...


Pour info si a peut aider : https://attestation-pge.bpifrance.fr/description

Prt garanti  90% par l'tat, dans le but de fournir de la trsorerie le temps de passer la crise. Mais videmment mme dans ce cas l certaines banques ne jouent pas le jeu...

----------


## Cincinnatus

> Si c'est logique  On sort le bb qui lui ne comprend pas pourquoi il est enferm h24 (peut-tre qu'il est pnible  cause du confinement ) Et ensuite, pendant que la maman masque est dans le magasin, le papa est dehors avec bb tout en respectant les distanciations et autres.
> 
> Alors avant de juger  tu dois tre un clibataire dans une maison en campagne pour venir critiquer aussi facilement


Il y a 3 semaines (dbut du confinement) je suis all dans un hypermarch (depuis, commerces de proximit) : beaucoup de monde, des couples, des familles *avec gamins*, etc, ... *DANS* le commerce. Et maintenir la distanciation tait difficile. J'ai redcouvert l'intrt du primeur pour la scurit sanitaire des fruits et lgumes.

----------


## Ryu2000

> elle pense sincrement au dpt de bilan pur et simple d'ici l't.


a va tre le cas d'un bon nombre d'entreprises.

Puisque vous aimez les dessins humoristiques :



> https://twitter.com/ubellier/status/1247815670911438849
> A quoi servent les masques ? Qui doit en porter un ?
> Le Canard Enchan rsume tout en un graphique





> On sort le bb qui lui ne comprend pas pourquoi il est enferm h24 (peut-tre qu'il est pnible  cause du confinement )


a dpend des priorits des parents, est-ce qu'il prfrent que leur enfants voient une grande surface parce qu'ils pensent que c'est indispensable pour sa sant mentale, ou est-ce qu'ils prfrent le protger de la maladie le plus possible ?
Il doit y avoir moyen de le balader en poussette sans aller faire ses courses, bon aprs a dpend o on habite...

----------


## foetus

La nouvelle action du gouvernement : charg 1 pon lambda 2451 en tant que pare-"grosse tempte de m*rd*" en prvision du dconfinement   ::ptdr::   ::ptdr::   ::ptdr:: 

Source 20 minutes : Jean Castex, le monsieur  dconfinement  du gouvernement ?





> Il doit y avoir moyen de le balader en poussette sans aller faire ses courses, bon aprs a dpend o on habite...


Avec la drogation, il faut cocher plusieurs cases. Ce n'est pas trs clair si leur contrle tu ne vas pas te faire aligner  ::wow:: 

Et en plus avec le confinement, certaines personnes prfrent sortir et faire tout en mme temps - justement  cause de la drogation/ des contrles.
Ce n'est pas videment, lorsque tu risques une prune pour rien  ::roll::

----------


## Ryu2000

> Avec la drogation, il faut cocher plusieurs cases. Ce n'est pas trs clair si leur contrle tu ne vas pas te faire aligner


Le plus simple c'est de sortir que pour promener son enfant, pendant moins d'une heure et  moins d'un km du domicile, comme a le policier voit l'heure et l'adresse sur la drogation sur leur smartphone et il n'y a pas de problme.
Sorties avec les enfants en confinement : les conditions



> L'attestation de dplacements drogatoire prcise les sorties en famille pendant le confinement. Ainsi, il est autoris de sortir pour des "Dplacements brefs, dans la limite d'une heure quotidienne et dans un rayon maximal d'un kilomtre autour du domicile, lis soit  l'activit physique individuelle des personnes,  l'exclusion de toute pratique sportive collective et de toute proximit avec d'autres personnes, soit  la promenade avec les seules personnes regroupes dans un mme domicile, soit aux besoins des animaux de compagnie". Rappelons que le ministre de l'Intrieur prcise que "*les sorties indispensables  l'quilibre des enfants*" doivent tre effectues "dans le respect des gestes barrire et en vitant tout rassemblement".


Je pense qu'on a plus de chance de se prendre une amende si on est en couple devant un magasin avec un enfant  plus d'1 km de chez soi, que seul avec son enfant devant chez soi. Si le policier veut faire chier il peu dire "pourquoi vous tes 3 pour faire des courses ? Vous auriez pu parallliser les tches, un qui promne l'enfant et un qui fait les courses, vous expos votre enfant pour des mauvaises raison en venant ici".
Mais bref, ce n'est qu'un dtail.

D'un ct c'est bien de se faire contaminer, parce qu'aprs t'es immunis pendant un moment, mais d'un autre ct c'est risqu parce que tu peux contaminer des faibles... Bon l il parait que plein dhpitaux ne sont plus saturs donc a va, mais  un moment ils dbranchaient des vieux pour brancher des jeunes et a ferait chier de prendre la place d'un vieux.

L a parle du dconfinement dans un mdia officiel (Le Monde c'est quand mme le ministre de la vrit (Les dcodeurs)) :



Peut-tre qu' la fin un pays va dvelopper un vaccin qui cotera la blinde et la vaccination sera obligatoire pour tout le monde, un laboratoire va se faire des milliards.
Ou alors lefficacit de l'association hydroxychloroquine/azithromycine va tre prouv et on en donnera  tout ceux qui n'ont pas de problme de cur, ou alors il y aura un mdicament avec d'autres contraintes.
En tout a on ne pourra pas sortir tous en mme temps, sinon il y aura un nouveau pic.
On a aucune ide de la suite, mais si a se trouve au moins de Septembre les restaurants, bars et salles de sport seront toujours ferms.

----------


## pmithrandir

J habite dans un appart dans une petite ville de banlieue de Toulouse. Donc si on veut s arer il suffit d aller faire un tour dans le quartier, ou mme de rester sur le parking de la rsidence.
Mes 2 enfants ne vont pas faire les courses... Et ils sortent faire un tour rgulirement pour se dgourdir les jambes. Mais dans des endroits o on ne voit personne

----------


## foetus

> D'un ct c'est bien de se faire contaminer, parce qu'aprs t'es immunis pendant un moment


En ralit, il y a un risque  ::aie::  si tu regardes ceux qui sont morts (ceux de < de 40 ans), il y a en qui taient en train de gurir de la grippe et en 1 jour il y a eu complications et mort. Le pourcentage est faible, mais cela fait rflchir.

Et justement  ::mrgreen:: , le traitement chloroquine permet de baisser la charge virale est ainsi : 1) d'viter ces complications (et d'aller en ra  lhpital et de les surcharger) et 2) d'tre moins porteur du virus.

De toute manire, en France, l'immunit de masse ne peut tre faite que de faon brutale parce qu'on n'a pas les tests pour la contrler.
L'autre piste que j'ai vu c'est le plasma contamin  ::wow::

----------


## fredoche

Dj vu 256 000 fois  l'heure o je poste. La vido a 5 ou 6 heures.

Quelques rflexions sur la diffrence entre science et mdecine, sur les stratgies employes, etc.

A un moment donn, le discours de ces pantins qui se promnent  Pantin va devenir littralement inaudible

----------


## Marco46

> Au contraire, trs cohrent.
> Quand tu n'as pas de masques, tu fais quoi  Tu dis a tout le monde, vous allez mourir ? C'est pas comme si ils avaient priv la population de masque que l'on avait, on en avait pas. Donc le rsultat est le mme.


Non le rsultat n'est pas le mme parce qu'en sortie ta crdibilit est anantie. Et c'est un problme dterminant pour la suite. Ils ont tellement racont n'importe quoi et tout et son contraire qu'on ne peut plus les croire sur rien.

Il fallait dire la vrit, point final et ils sont pays pour a en plus.




> Alors tu peux prendre ca comme un soutien  Macron, honntement, ce n'es pas l'homme que j'aime, mais j'ai du mal a ne pas comprendre la base de ses choix, et je pense pas qu'il y ait intention de faire mal.


Au contraire je pense que tu comprends trs mal. La base de ses choix est exclusivement la communication. Il cherche  se ddouaner en permanence et  faire semblant d'agir. Il veut avoir l'air d'agir, qu'il agisse bien ou mal il s'en tamponne totalement.

Tu te demandes pourquoi ils n'utilisent pas les tests des labos ? Mais qu'est-ce que tu veux que a leur foute ? Ils auront besoin de tests de *srologie* au dconfinement, pas de tests PCR pour traiter les gens puisqu'il n'y a pas de traitement  leurs yeux. Donc ils s'en foutent. C'est plus utile en terme de communication de dire qu'ils mobilisent les moyens de la police.

Et tout est comme a.

----------


## Jipt

> Donc* si on veut s arrt* il suffit d aller faire un tour dans le quartier, ou mme de rester sur le parking de la rsidence.


Strictement *rien compris* (c't'une calamit ces tlphones, maintenant). Que comprendre ?_ si on veut se faire arrter_ ? _si on veut s'arrter_ ? (De quoi ? De picoler ? De sortir ? De faire des clins ? Etc.)

Bref, j'ai beau depuis plus de 10 ans rappeler dans ma signature "*relisez-vous*", certains posts sont toujours aussi illisibles et incomprhensibles




> C'est plus utile en terme de communication de dire qu'ils mobilisent les moyens de la police.


mais _communication_ *vis--vis de qui* ? C'est qui, la cible vise, l ? On est tous dans le mme bateau, qui fait eau de toutes parts et va bientt couler,  moins d'un miracle, alors bon, c'est quoi leur plan ?

----------


## pmithrandir

Jipete... dsol c tait s arer le mot que j ai voulu crire.

----------


## Marco46

> mais _communication_ *vis--vis de qui* ? C'est qui, la cible vise, l ? On est tous dans le mme bateau, qui fait eau de toutes parts et va bientt couler,  moins d'un miracle, alors bon, c'est quoi leur plan ?


Vis  vis des mongolodes qui pourraient voter pour Macron et ils sont des millions. Je te rappelle que sa cte de popularit est en hausse, c'est peut tre hallucinant mais c'est un fait.

Et le plan c'est de se faire rlire.

Sinon les lits qui avaient t librs ce weekend sont de nouveau occups. Et la nouveaut c'est qu'ils ont intub certains de leurs propres collgues ....... C'est pas la joie .....

----------


## fredoche

Dcidment il y en a encore qui croient que la Science, celle avec un grand S, prvaut sur tout. Et sur tous donc.
Et qui croient peut-tre que le vieux monsieur avec une barbe blanche est un grand gourou illumin

Qu'ils m'expliquent, je suis curieux de lire leur prose claire et argumente, car contrairement  beaucoup ici : je pense, je peux accepter de me tromper, et le reconnaitre. Si certains en doutent, c'est aux pouces rouges qui accueillent la vido prcdente que je m'adresse. 

ce soir j'ai regard a :



Et j'en ai encore froid dans le dos.

Alors pour les gens trop intelligents qui vont encore se distinguer, je suis curieux de savoir comment on explique que :
- on refuse les tests des laboratoires vtrinaires, *mais* on accepte les sdatifs  l'usage dans le domaine vtrinaire. 
- on refuse un traitement  base de mdicaments connus depuis des dcennies et accessible sans ordonnance jusqu'en janvier *mais* on autorise le recours  des mdicaments accompagnant la mort pour l'euthanasie des personnes ges en hpital. Elle a bon dos la Science, les effets secondaires, les double-aveugles 

fact checking easy :
https://www.legifrance.gouv.fr/affic...NT000041780507



> En cas d'impossibilit d'approvisionnement en spcialits pharmaceutiques  usage humain, *des mdicaments  usage vtrinaire*  mme vise thrapeutique, bnficiant d'une autorisation de mise sur le march mentionne  l'article L. 5141-5 du code de la sant publique de mme substance active, de mme dosage et de mme voie d'administration, peuvent tre prescrits, prpars, dispenss et administrs en milieu hospitalier. La liste de ces mdicaments et leurs principes actifs dsigns par leur dnomination commune internationale mentionne  l'article L. 5121-1-2, et leurs conditions de prparation et d'emploi sont fixes par l'Agence nationale de scurit du mdicament et des produits de sant et publies sur son site internet.


https://www.legifrance.gouv.fr/affic...NT000041763193



> Par drogation  l'article L. 5121-12-1 du code de la sant publique,* la spcialit pharmaceutique Rivotril  sous forme injectable peut faire l'objet d'une dispensation*, jusqu'au 15 avril 2020, par les pharmacies d'officine en vue de la prise en charge des patients atteints ou susceptibles d'tre atteints par le virus SARS-CoV-2 dont l'tat clinique le justifie sur prsentation d'une ordonnance mdicale portant la mention  Prescription Hors AMM dans le cadre du covid-19 .
>  Lorsqu'il prescrit la spcialit pharmaceutique mentionne au premier alina en dehors du cadre de leur autorisation de mise sur le march, le mdecin se conforme aux protocoles exceptionnels et transitoires relatifs, d'une part,  la prise en charge de la dyspne et, d'autre part,  la prise en charge palliative de la dtresse respiratoire, tablis par la socit franaise d'accompagnement et de soins palliatifs et mis en ligne sur son site.
> _La spcialit mentionne au premier alina est prise en charge par les organismes d'assurance maladie dans les conditions du droit commun avec suppression de la participation de l'assur prvue au R. 160-8 du code de la scurit sociale_.


Et en plus si on t'achve (ou on accompagne ta mort inluctable faute de place pour te soigner) avec a, la scu prend en charge entirement le produit, comme on le voit au dernier alina. C'est  gerber

Personnellement cette vido je la fais passer. Je sais bien qu'il seront peu  se rveiller, mais

----------


## benjani13

Fredoche> J'ai vu l'interview de Raoult, j'ai pas mis de pouce, ni rouge, ni vert, ni une autre couleur. J'aurais des choses  redire (la mdecine empirique, l'argument du mdicament "bien connu depuis longtemps" qui est aussi utilis par toutes les pseudo mdecine), et on pourrait pas me reprocher de rejeter Raoult pour son look (j'ai les cheveux bien plus long et, confinement aidant, plus de barbe que lui actuellement) mais franchement on va pas piloguer mille an sur un individu. Enfin justement, revenons juste sur la notion d'individu dans la recherche scientifique:




La seule chose que je reproche  ton dernier message c'est de mettre tout dans le mme sac. Le "protocole Raoult" (dont le nom ne fait pas honneur aux chercheurs de ces quipes qui font le boulot) peut fonctionner, comme il peut ne pas fonctionner. Et j'en sais rien. A ct il y a d'autres sujets, et chaque sujet est indpendant. C'est pas tout ou rien. Pour d'autres exemples que tu donne ce sont des faits, des dcisions qui ont t prises et qui portent dj des consquence graves, c'est mesurable. De plus, on peut tre d'accord avec certains lments que tu avance, et avoir des arguments opposs sur d'autres. Sinon, on ne dbat pas et on ne fait que des guerres de chapelles.

Bref, gardons notre esprit critique.

----------


## ABCIWEB

> Tu te demandes pourquoi ils n'utilisent pas les tests des labos ? Mais qu'est-ce que tu veux que a leur foute ? Ils auront besoin de tests de *srologie* au dconfinement, pas de tests PCR pour traiter les gens puisqu'il n'y a pas de traitement  leurs yeux. Donc ils s'en foutent. C'est plus utile en terme de communication de dire qu'ils mobilisent les moyens de la police.
> 
> Et tout est comme a.


Mais a peut aussi tre pire, plus sournois. Moins de tests c'est aussi moins de morts qui sont affects au coronavirus, puisque seuls les patients qui ont t tests positifs sont inclus dans le total des dcs. Ce qui exclus tous les morts  domiciles car faute de ractifs on ne testait dernirement (peut-tre encore aujourd'hui) que les patients hospitaliss. Le nombre de morts imputs au coronavirus est ainsi directement proportionnel au nombre de tests disponibles. Facile de se faire passer pour un bon lve en organisant une pnurie.

Cela dit, il fallait bien a pour viter d'tre dans le trio de tte des pays leader en termes de mortalit, parce qu'on arrive actuellement trs proche  la quatrime place, juste devancs par la Belgique, l'Italie et l'Espagne, tout en sachant que les deux premiers font plus de tests que nous (cf. Liberation). Donc avec beaucoup de tests disponibles nous serions peut-tre champion du monde de la mortalit  ::aie:: 

Oui, on est d'accord, c'est pas le titre le plus enviable, surtout pour un Mickey infod au nolibralisme dont il nous vend quotidiennement tous les bienfaits avec son intelligence soit-disant suprieure du nouveau monde. Il est pas loin d'tre le nez dans sa merde le Mickey du nouveau monde. Alors il se dbat comme il peut, a bricole pour faire illusion. Moins de tests, moins de morts et pis c'est tout. 

Enfin non c'est pas tout. Le manque de tests ne permet pas non plus de sparer, hors milieu hospitalier, ceux qui sont atteints de ceux qui ne le sont pas, ce qui fait courir un gros risque aux personnes  risque, en mme temps qu'un risque vital non nul aux personnes plus jeunes mme sans comorbidit. Et puis cela interdit galement par exemple l'utilisation de  l'hydro-chloroquine + antibiotique sur les personnes  risque car les mdecins de ville leur prescriraient pralablement un test de coronavirus pour ne les traiter qu'en cas de besoin. Au final cela interdit tout type de mdicament autre que le paractamol puisque c'est le seul qui ne ncessite aucun contrle, ni aucun test.

Voil ce qu'il nous en cote de maintenir sa majest  deux doigts d'avoir le record du monde. Plus de morts, mais des morts en douce, des morts qui ne comptent pas. 

Donc *Marco*, je ne suis pas bien sr qu'ils s'en foutent comme tu dis. Cette mauvaise volont de produire des tests pourrait tre au contraire trs contrle, on ne commencera  compter vraiment les morts qu'une fois la grosse vague retombe. En attendant, beaucoup seront enterrs sans cause dtermine et n'apparaitront pas dans la liste de "rfrence" du compteur Salomon. Peu importe ce qu'il en cote rellement pour notre sant en termes de prvention et de soins, la priorit est de sauver le soldat Macron par tous les moyens.

Et c'est ainsi que tous les soirs, depuis l'A2, notre valereux Jrme Salomon nous grne sa liste de morts, longue comme le bras, la France en dernier aprs nous avoir bien soul. Cela fait srieux, c'est la transparence, on ne rigole pas avec les chiffres. Il oublie simplement de nous dire que ces chiffres ne sont pas comparables entre eux, une paille, un dtail trs gnant. Mieux vaut laisser penser que les chiffres sont comparables et suggrer que si nous ne sommes pas les meilleurs, nous ne sommes pas les pire, sous-entendu quasiment dans la moyenne. Remarquez aussi qu'on nous compare maintenant volontiers  L'Espagne ou  l'Italie... a nous change hein, de ne plus tre compars  l'Allemagne.

Et c'est ainsi que notre ami *pmithrandir* peut nous dire sans trembler et chiffres  l'appui, que finalement Macron il se drouille pas si mal. Pour les autres qui auraient des doutes, il y a aussi cet article du Monde intitul "Dans le champ de la mortalit, la sous-information est totale, pas seulement en France". Je n'ai pas lu tout l'article (pas abonn) mais les premiers paragraphes sont trs vocateurs concernant la France, et confirment les propos de l'article de Libration donn en lien plus haut.

Certains vont dire que c'est la thorie du complot. Mais l quand mme cela fait longtemps que les labos vtrinaires se demandent pourquoi on ne les contacte pas, ni les labos de recherche. Personne n'est contact pour participer  la dfense pendant que Mickey nous dit que nous somme en guerre ! Et puis bizarrement il faut absolument interdire l'hydro-chloroquine y compris en prescription par un mdecin de ville, ben oui puisqu'il faudrait des tests pour ne la prescrire qu' bon escient et les tests c'est pas bon pour le compteur.  

Hier sur A2, je regardais un sujet sur les labos vtrinaires qui s'tonnaient d'avoir proposer leurs services pour crer des ractifs, mais de n'avoir jamais reu de rponse. Et puis  la fin, la journaliste annonce en grande pompe l'explication d'une responsable de la sant. J'tais tout impatient d'avoir cette rponse officielle puisque qu'il s'agissait d'un reportage dans le cadre du journal sur A2. Et la nana qui nous sort tout tranquillement : "la mdecine et le monde vtrinaire sont deux monde diffrents, on a simplement pas l'habitude de travailler ensemble, c'est tout". Et elle a sourit btement d'un air satisfait et suffisant, et rien de plus, fin du reportage. Genre la camionnette connat pas le chemin, faudrait mettre  jour le GPS, c'est compliqu, on va pas s'emmerder pour si peu. Ils ne prennent mme pas le temps de peaufiner leur rponse, c'est direct du foutage de gueule dans les grandes largeurs et sans complexe. 

Si l'on cherche  qui profite le manque de ractifs, on peut vite imaginer que la ralit est bien pire que celle que l'on nous montre, aussi bien en terme de mortalit qu'en termes de soins et de prvention que cette politique condamne. Et tout a probablement pour afficher des chiffres pas trop catastrophiques, bien que peu flatteurs malgr tous ces artifices.

A la fin, ils vont nous la rsumer adaptation, souplesse et efficacit, respect de la science, suivant  la lettre les recommandations de l'OMS, et bla bla, et bla bla, en oubliant tout le reste. Genre responsables irresponsables qui ont tout fait comme il faut en temps voulu. Et certains vont les croire parce que ce sera rabch  l'envie sur tous les tons des millions de fois dans tous les media grand public, pour sauver le soldat Macron et masquer ses forfaitures.

----------


## ABCIWEB

> c'est d'avoir organis des lections en priode de confinement,





> C'est le point le plus problmatique de ta liste je trouve, mais celui ou je pense qu'il n y avait pas de bonnes dcisions. Nous ntions pas encore en confinement, et reporter des lections, c'est toujours trs compliqu dans un pays dmocratique. les rpercussions sont fortes, tant pour ceux qui restent en place, que pour ceux qui cherchent  tre lu.
> Dans tous les cas, la dcision venait avec des consquences importantes et une vole de bois vert. 
> Je n'aurai pas pris cette dcision je pense, mais je ne vois pas comment je peux la condamner.


Si tu ne vois pas comment le condamner, c'est peut-tre parce que tu es plus motiv pour le dfendre que rellement objectif. Car objectivement la rponse est dans ta question. Puisque *dans tous les cas* il allait se prendre une vole de bois vert, le rle du chef de l'tat tait naturellement de choisir celle qui allait dans l'intrt du peuple. Et il tait bien au courant du danger puisque son annonce de confinement datait du jeudi prcdent les lections. 

Cela veut dire  minima que sa proccupation premire n'est pas la sant des franais. Il s'en tape, tout comme il se fout des franais plus globalement, except de ceux qui peuvent lui tre utile.

Et que l'on ne parle pas non plus d'un respect de la dmocratie puisque ces lections se sont traduites comme prvu par un record historique d'abstentions, mais aussi par la contamination de bon nombre d'assesseurs et de militants en bonus. 

Double faute et double voile de bois vert. Un vrai cancre dans l'valuation des risques, et trs con pour un mec qui se prtend suprieurement intelligent.  Ah bon ! c'est lui le prsident ? NOn j'y crois pas ! Et dire qu'on passe son temps  se foutre de la gueule de Trump... y'a plus de doutes, c'est vraiment pour faire diversion, sinon y'a de quoi faire  la maison. 

Et tu soutiens qu'il a la carrure d'un chef d'tat... faut quand mme avoir une motivation d'enfer, non ?

----------


## Ryu2000

> - on refuse les tests des laboratoires vtrinaires, *mais* on accepte les sdatifs  l'usage dans le domaine vtrinaire.


C'est probablement le lobby pharmaceutique qui a convaincu le gouvernement d'attendre leur tests.




> on autorise le recours  des mdicaments accompagnant la mort pour l'euthanasie des personnes ges en hpital.


Le ministre de la vrit dit que c'est faux :
Coronavirus : non, le gouvernement n'a pas lgalis leuthanasie



> On donne un permis lgal deuthanasier en France avec le dcret du 28 mars , cest moralement insoutenable, la vie cest lespoir". C'est par ses mots que le dput UDI de la huitime circonscription des franais de ltranger, Meyer Habib, s'est indign sur Twitter le jeudi 2 avril. Le lendemain, il crivait sur le rseau social : "Ma lettre  Olivier Vran , leuthanasie est le contraire dun acte fraternel", et ce message a incit dautres lus  suivre le mouvement comme leurodput  du Rassemblement National (RN) Gilbert Collard.
> 
> Incroyable. Et moi qui pensais que leuthansie tait toujours illgale en France et encadre par la loi Leonetti de 2005 qui refuse galement lacharnement thrapeutique. En fait, cest toujours le cas et leuthanasie est bel et bien toujours illgale et le gouvernement ne vient pas de lever cette interdiction en pleine crise sanitaire.
> 
> En ralit, le dcret du 28 mars 2020 modifie temporairement le primtre dutilisation et de prescription du Rivotril sous forme injectable. Ce mdicament est habituellement prescrit pour soigner certaines crises dpilepsie et il peut aussi tre appliqu comme sdatif pour des patients en soin palliatif. Et cest l qu'est toute la subtilit qui chappe , parfois  certains lus. *Soulager un patient en fin de vie , ce nest pas avoir recours  leuthanasie.* 
> 
> Pour le personnel soignant, *donner du rivotril ne veut pas dire que lon arrte les soins, mais quivaut  plonger le patient vers une sdation profonde* alors que la dtresse respiratoire devient insupportable. Cela n'a donc rien  voir avec linjection dune dose lthale, comme c'est le cas avec leuthanasie, qui provoque un dcs non naturel contrairement  la sdation. Avec ces question difficiles, qui relvent de lintime mais que certains essayent de faire mousser dans une priode confuse, tout est bon pour la fake news.


La nuance n'est pas vidente :
Euthanasie



> Dans une acception plus contemporaine et plus restreinte, l'euthanasie est dcrite comme *une pratique (action ou omission) visant  provoquer  particulirement par un mdecin ou sous son contrle  le dcs d'un individu atteint d'une maladie incurable qui lui inflige des souffrances morales ou physiques intolrables.*
> (...)
> L'acclration de la fin de vie peut englober des formes trs diffrentes, de l'interruption du traitement mdical  l'injection de produits ltaux, en passant par l'arrt de la nutrition et de l'hydratation ou l'administration de sdatifs en dose importante. On estime ainsi que, en Europe, *40  50 % des dcs rsultent d'une dcision mdicale.* Bien entendu, la plupart de ces cas ne relvent pas de l' euthanasie , dans la mesure o *le but vis n'est pas le dcs lui-mme*.





> on va pas piloguer mille an sur un individu


Si on oublie le professeur Raoult, on peut voir que l'association hydroxychloroquine et azithromycin est utilis dans plusieurs pays. (USA, Isral, Chine)
Je crois que c'est efficace au dbut de la maladie, mais comme en France le gouvernement ne fait rien pour tester...
Peut-tre qu' la fin de l'pidmie de SARS-CoV-2 on va entendre "a y est on a les statistiques, maintenant il y a un consensus scientifique, le protocole hydroxychloroquine + azithromycin tait efficace".

Ce qui est bien avec l'hydroxychloroquine et l'azithromycin c'est qu'on connait les effets secondaires,  court, moyen, long terme. Alors que quand un laboratoire va sortir un vaccin, on ignora les effets  moyen et long terme.




> c'est quoi leur plan ?


On ne sait pas si ils ont un plan. Si ils en ont un ils ne peuvent peut-tre pas le dire. On en saura peut-tre plus lundi soir :
Coronavirus : le confinement sera prolong en France, o le bilan de lpidmie frle 11 000 morts



> Dici  lundi, le chef de lEtat  consultera un grand nombre dacteurs publics et privs, franais, europens et internationaux, afin dchanger avec eux sur les grands enjeux relatifs au Covid-19 et de *prparer les dcisions qui seront annonces lundi aux Franais* , a prcis lElyse.

----------


## pmithrandir

> Si tu ne vois pas comment le condamner, c'est peut-tre parce que tu es plus motiv pour le dfendre que rellement objectif. Car objectivement la rponse est dans ta question. Puisque *dans tous les cas* il allait se prendre une vole de bois vert, le rle du chef de l'tat tait naturellement de choisir celle qui allait dans l'intrt du peuple. Et il tait bien au courant du danger puisque son annonce de confinement datait du jeudi prcdent les lections. 
> 
> Cela veut dire  minima que sa proccupation premire n'est pas la sant des franais. Il s'en tape, tout comme il se fout des franais plus globalement, except de ceux qui peuvent lui tre utile.


C'est possible.
Je pense plus qu'il doit jouer sur un 3eme tableau, la politique. Pour viter de multiplier les foyers de contestations et arriver en ordre rapproch le plus possible.

Aborder une pidmie avec la moiti de la classe politique qui t'accuse d'en profiter pour reporter des lections que tu vas perdre.... c'est pas facile.

Mais comme je l'ai dit plus haut, c'est je pense un mauvais choix de sa part.



> Mais a peut aussi tre pire, plus sournois. Moins de tests c'est aussi moins de morts qui sont affects au coronavirus, puisque seuls les patients qui ont t tests positifs sont inclus dans le total des dcs. Ce qui exclus tous les morts  domiciles car faute de ractifs on ne testait dernirement (peut-tre encore aujourd'hui) que les patients hospitaliss. Le nombre de morts imputs au coronavirus est ainsi directement proportionnel au nombre de tests disponibles. Facile de se faire passer pour un bon lve en organisant une pnurie.


Je trouve l'argument trs pertinent.

Mais en mme temps, nous aurons vite les chiffres exacts de cette pandmie. Test ou pas test, on aura le nombre de morts sur 2020.
Donc comme tous les ans nous avons globalement le mme nombre de morts, on verra ce qu'il en ressort. Avant les lections de 2022, on aura mme les chiffres de 2021 donc nous serons en mesure d'valuer si une distorsion statistique s'est effectue sur 2 ans.

Quel est lintrt alors de mettre en place ce genre de blocage qu'il se reprendra dans les dents juste avant l'lection prsidentielle quand nous en serons  faire le bilan de son mandat.

Au contraire, des mauvaises nouvelles les aideraient  instaurer plus durement le confinement,  exiger de nouveaux efforts de notre part, etc...



Pour rpondre  Ryu sur le Rivotril, c'est un mdicament class stupfiant. Mon fils a du en prendre quelques un de ce type puisqu'il fait de lpilepsie avec son handicap. 
Les pharmacie ne peuvent prescrire ces mdicaments que difficilement normalement, certains uniquement par un neurologue(ou neuropdiatre), d'autre autorise le renouvellement par un pdiatre.

Mais quand tu vois l'effet de ces mdicaments, les avoir en vente et en dosage  la maison, c'est assez craignos.
Pour un enfant de 6 ans, 5 gouttes de Rivotril et il est complment HS  peine capable de ramper par terre. Il est incohrent, et pour notre cas, ultra agressif.
Le mdicament produit une accoutumance immdiate, ce qui nous a forc la dernire fois  rester  lhpital 3 jours juste pour le garder sous surveillance le temps de le sevrer(il a eu en plus un sevrage rapide a cause de l'agressivit qui est un des effet indsirable).

Donc mettre ce mdicament dans les mains des mdecins de ville... Je t'avoue que je comprend pourquoi on y va doucement...
Si tu as un tage, tu peux etre sur que 10 goutte dans ton verre et tu te tue dans ton escalier juste aprs.

(Si je voulais etre encore plus provocateur, quand tu vois que certains de ces mdecins, au demeurant peut tre trs sympa, te prescrivent de l'homopathie, qui atomiquement ne contient que du sucre, pour te soigner... je trouve trange de leur donner des mdicaments de cette dangerosit dans les mains...)

----------


## DevTroglodyte

> Aborder une pidmie avec la moiti de la classe politique qui t'accuse d'en profiter pour reporter des lections que tu vas perdre.... c'est pas facile.


Sauf que le mot important, l, c'est pidmie. Il en aurait eu qqchose  faire de la France et des franais, il aurait fonc pour grer a, que ce soit mal ou bien. Il en serait plus surement grandi qu'en maintenant des lections qu'il a en plus perdu, juste pour faire plaisir  des types qui seront ptet morts la prochaine fois qu'il en aura besoin. Bref, c'tait facile, comme choix, mais uniquement si la personne est capable de prendre ses responsabilits.




> Pour un enfant de 6 ans, 5 gouttes de Rivotril et il est complment HS  peine capable de ramper par terre. Il est incohrent, et pour notre cas, ultra agressif.
> Le mdicament produit une accoutumance immdiate, ce qui nous a forc la dernire fois  rester  lhpital 3 jours juste pour le garder sous surveillance le temps de le sevrer(il a eu en plus un sevrage rapide a cause de l'agressivit qui est un des effet indsirable).


De l'accoutumance immdiate ? J'ai eu de ce mdicament  un moment, au dbut de mon pilepsie, le temps de stabiliser mon traitement, comme support "au cas o", et je ne me rappelle pas d'un tel phnomne. Par contre oui, a assomme compltement, 1 cachet t'es HS pour la journe mini, 2 (j'ai eu le cas), c'est 48h  pioncer.

----------


## foetus

> Sauf que le mot important, l, c'est pidmie. Il en aurait eu qqchose  faire de la France et des franais


Le gouvernement en a tellement rien  cirer des franais  ::whistle::  qu'hier (le 7 ou 8 avril 2020) j'ai lu sur 20 minutes qu'il pense  annuler le premier tour en ce moment de doutes sur la dure du confinement/ dconfinement/ des grandes vacances (qui sont quand mme dans 4 mois  ::roll:: )

----------


## pmithrandir

> Sauf que le mot important, l, c'est pidmie. Il en aurait eu qqchose  faire de la France et des franais, il aurait fonc pour grer a, que ce soit mal ou bien. Il en serait plus surement grandi qu'en maintenant des lections qu'il a en plus perdu, juste pour faire plaisir  des types qui seront ptet morts la prochaine fois qu'il en aura besoin. Bref, c'tait facile, comme choix, mais uniquement si la personne est capable de prendre ses responsabilits.


Je ne parle pas des hommes politiques, mais de leur base lectorale.

Si Macron dit blanc, et que tous les autres partis disent noir, tu peux tre sur que a va tre compliqu. Pour bien gr une crise comme cella l, tu as besoin d'une certaine unit politique pour aller au del des querelles partisanes.
De ce point de vue, le sujet des lections(et du financement des partis, de leur lgitimit, etc...) est loin d'tre un problme simple. Si tu le gres contre les autres partis, tu peux tre sur que leur soutien sera inexistant  l'tape suivante, ou qu'il va se ngocier plus durement.

----------


## benjani13

> Je trouve l'argument trs pertinent.
> 
> Mais en mme temps, nous aurons vite les chiffres exacts de cette pandmie. Test ou pas test, on aura le nombre de morts sur 2020.
> Donc comme tous les ans nous avons globalement le mme nombre de morts, on verra ce qu'il en ressort. Avant les lections de 2022, on aura mme les chiffres de 2021 donc nous serons en mesure d'valuer si une distorsion statistique s'est effectue sur 2 ans.
> 
> Quel est lintrt alors de mettre en place ce genre de blocage qu'il se reprendra dans les dents juste avant l'lection prsidentielle quand nous en serons  faire le bilan de son mandat.


Il faut comprendre que l'impact d'une telle rvlation n'est pas le mme aujourd'hui que dans 6 mois, 1 an, 5 ans. D'un ct, les gens passent  autre chose, il faut tre honnte. La nouvelle urgence remplace la prcdente, le train-train quotidien reprend le dessus, on ne sintresse plus  ce qui s'est pass il y a 6 mois, on ne regarde pas en arrire pour en tirer des conclusion  long terme. C'est comme a, on vit dans l'instant, pour le meilleur et pour le pire. 

Ct mdia, l'information qui serait aujourd'hui en une de tous les JT, dans 6 mois sera relgu en une brve intervention en fin de journal. Les ditocrates habituelles, qui nous jouent les capitalistes repentant aujourd'hui, auront repris leurs ignobles propagande, approuvant finalement les prochaines mesures d'austrit.

Ct politique, un partie des "responsables" politiques ne seront dj plus l, o auront t recas sur un autre poste bien au chaud, donc s'en fouteront royalement de l'impact politique.

Le temps jouent en leur faveur, les histoires s'oublient, les responsables s'vanouissent dans la nature.

----------


## Marco46

> La nuance n'est pas vidente


C'est pourtant trs clair, les hpitaux voient arriver des patients en dtresse respiratoire qui sont condamns en l'absence de traitement. Ce traitement c'est le respirateur ou carrment la ranimation. Comme il n'y a pas assez de place pour tous il n'y a donc pas assez de traitement pour tous. Donc si tu as 70+ on te donne de quoi te soulager parce que mourir touff c'est une fin lente et horrible.

Meyer Habib et Gilbert Collard n'ont pas compris ou font semblant de ne pas comprendre que les personnels soignants n'ont simplement pas le choix. Donner ce mdicament  quelqu'un entrain de mourir du COVID c'est un geste d'humanit parce que c'est a ou *rien*.

----------


## Ryu2000

> complment HS  peine capable de ramper par terre


J'imagine bien que a doit assommer comme mdicament puisque c'est ce qu'on donne aux vieux pour qu'ils puissent partir en souffrant moins.
Mais sinon au niveau de lpilepsie a fait des annes qu'il y a de la recherche sur le CBD, au niveau des effets secondaires et de la dpendance a doit tre beaucoup plus lger que des grosses drogues comme le Rivotril.
Comment le cannabis thrapeutique a chang la vie dune petite fille pileptique



> La frquence des crises a ensuite augment, jusqu' une dizaine par jour. Elles ont endommag le cerveau de Kaylah, ralenti son dveloppement, et mettent sa vie en danger. *Seul le Valium, un puissant calmant, en vient  bout. Ses parents ne reconnaissaient plus leur enfant : "shoote par les mdicaments", sous Dpakine depuis le premier ge A 5 ans, elle n'tait plus que "l'ombre d'elle-mme", se souvient sa mre. Car ces traitements ont des effets secondaires lourds : perte d'quilibre, troubles du langage, du comportement, du sommeil* Devant le manque de solutions mdicales, ses parents ont dcid d'avoir recours au cannabis thrapeutique.
> 
> Kaylah a aujourd'hui presque 10 ans. Si elle arrive  rire et  jouer comme tous les autres enfants, c'est un petit miracle. Trois fois par jour, elle prend quelques gouttes d'huile de cannabis. Mme si le quotidien reste difficile, ce traitement a chang sa vie et celle de sa famille.





> la dure du confinement/ dconfinement/ des grandes vacances


Ouais peut-tre que les gens ne redeviendront compltement libre qu'en mi-juin. Mais personne ne le sait, c'est peu probable que le gouvernement ait un calendrier prcis, on ne sait pas ce qui peut arriver, un laboratoire pourrait sortir un vaccin en beaucoup moins de 18 mois et aprs on le gouvernement te diras "tu te fais vacciner et t'es libre".

Peut-tre que la pire crise conomique de l'histoire de l'humanit aura lieu.
Si a se trouve il va y avoir une rvolution  la fin du confinement ^^




> C'est pourtant trs clair


Si tacclres la mort du patient c'est une euthanasie, mais si tu le drogues pour qu'il ne sente plus rien et qu'il meure tranquille ce n'est pas une euthanasie, c'est a ?

----------


## Mat.M

> Ce qui est reproch au gouvernement c'est qu'1 jour il te dit blanc AVEC APLOMB et le lendemain il te dit noir AVEC APLOMB.
> En plus du mensonge, et de mener le peuple par le bout du nez, le gouvernement te dit "m*rd*"


Errare Humanum Est, Perseverare Diabolicum.




> Hier je discutais avec une directrice d'une trs grosse socit dans le tourisme, gestion, organisation des salons pro, etc... Avec ce qui s'est pass en Asie et avant le confinement en France, ils ont t en difficult pour payer les salaires. Maintenant, elle pense sincrement au dpt de bilan pur et simple d'ici l't.


esprons que cette entreprise se remette d'aplomb  ::calim2::

----------


## tanaka59

Bonjour, 

Avec la situation actuelle de la crise sanitaire , ce qui minquite c'est l'emballement du systme administratif  venir. Des dmarches bloques, retardes , des courriers qui n'arrivent pas ou se perdent. 

Plusieurs exemple : 

Les amendes pour non respect du confinement ou attestations juges au bon vouloir de certains policiers . Pour contester et payer il y a des dlais lgaux. Vu que l'on ne peut pas contester par courrier (oui il est impossible d'envoyer du courrier papier, ce n'est pas prioritaire ). Cela fout la merde dans les dlais  venir. 

On a assist  des personnes verbalises en zones rurales faute de commerce ... des professionnels verbaliss ... mme des citadins . Il y a eu des verbalisations parfois justifies, parfois non ... 

Quid des personnes sans internet ne pouvant plus communiquer par voie postale ? On se prend une procdure judiciaire avec saisie sur compte  cause de courrier perdus ? 
Quid des zones blanches tlcoms ? On se prend une prune pour non respect du confinement car on doit aller dans la pture d'en face ou le village  km pour appeler le docteur ? 
Des personnes se dplaant  vlo verbalises car elles taient partie faire des courses ... 
J'ai eu le cas d'un professionnel parti en intervention. Dpannage (pour panne ou crevaison ?) , vhicule du client immobilis en campagne , donc pas de TC ni de taxi . Le conjoint du conducteur a du faire plusieurs dizaines de km pour rcupr son conjoint > 2 amendes de 135  pour non respect du confinement. 

--- 

Pareil aussi pour les zones transfrontalires :

> famille de part et d'autre de la frontire
> entretien d'embauche  venir
> signature de contrat de travail 
> prestation de service pour un client/pro qui vient du pays voisin
> propritaire d'un bien immobilier dans le pays voisin
> proche  lhpital ou en systme de sant dans le pays voisin 
> habitude de consommation ou les clients viennent du pays voisin 

En priode de dconfinement cela va tre un sacr merdier ... Si l'on vient empiler avec des systmes d'autorisation, de contrle, de tracking pour X ou Y qui peut mais l'autre peut .

> impossible de voir ses proches > quelle loi m'interdit de voir mes proches ? deux tourtereaux n'ont plus le droit d'envisager l'avenir  deux ?
> un propritaire de bien immobilier est spoli de son bien ? quelle loi interdit de rentrer chez soi ?
> plusieurs personnes dans une voiture > on laisse passer le chauffeur et les passagers restent  la frontire en cas de problme administratif ?
> un vhicule  rcuprer dans le garage dans le pays voisin > on encombre les parkings des garages automobiles ? 

--- 

Avec l'emballement administratif c'est comme rcuprer le "laissez-passer A-38" dans la  maison qui rend fou  d'Asterix et Obelix . Situation en dpit de toute logique, de tout bon sens . Situation administrative  venir dlirante, schizophrnique ... avec bien entendu des situations ubuesques, aberrantes, kafkaenne  , paradoxe .

Le coup des masques en est un parfait :

> vous devez vous couvrir le visage pour sortir dans l'espace publique (si j'ai pas de masque ou pas de quoi en faire? ) je risque amende ?
> amende si vous sortez sans masque (oui un masque est obligatoire ! il n'y a pas de mais ! respectez !) 
> sinon vous risquez de tomber malade !
> oubliez pas les masques c'est d'abord pour le personnel prioritaire , ne vous couvrez pas avec n'importe quoi et ne le faites pas tomber !

---

Rendez vous dans quelques mois, quand il y aura une colre tout  fait justifie des administrs a cause de l'emballement administratif  venir. Bien entendu les dindons de la farce devront continuer de payer, et vous devrez la fermer ! Fermez la et payer !

Bienvenu en France ...

Si quelqu'un arrive  avoir le laissez-passer A-37 ou 39 bon courage  lui ! 

---

Franchement il y a de quoi tre inquiet  ::?:   :8O:   ::evilred::   ::rouleau::   ::furax::   ::furieux::   ::alerte::

----------


## Pyramidev

> Si quelqu'un arrive  avoir le laissez-passer A-37 ou 39 bon courage  lui !


Il s'agit du laissez-passer A-39, comme stipul dans la nouvelle circulaire B-65, mais il faut voir a avec le Service des messages et nouvelles circulaires provisoires et le Contrleur gnral adjoint des affaires non transmises.


Voir  partir de 7m33 pour les rfrences ci-dessus.

----------


## fredoche

> Fredoche> J'ai vu l'interview de Raoult, j'ai pas mis de pouce, ni rouge, ni vert, ni une autre couleur. J'aurais des choses  redire (la mdecine empirique, l'argument du mdicament "bien connu depuis longtemps" qui est aussi utilis par toutes les pseudo mdecine), et on pourrait pas me reprocher de rejeter Raoult pour son look (j'ai les cheveux bien plus long et, confinement aidant, plus de barbe que lui actuellement) mais franchement on va pas piloguer mille an sur un individu. Enfin justement, revenons juste sur la notion d'individu dans la recherche scientifique:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> La seule chose que je reproche  ton dernier message c'est de mettre tout dans le mme sac. Le "protocole Raoult" (dont le nom ne fait pas honneur aux chercheurs de ces quipes qui font le boulot) peut fonctionner, comme il peut ne pas fonctionner. Et j'en sais rien. A ct il y a d'autres sujets, et chaque sujet est indpendant. C'est pas tout ou rien. Pour d'autres exemples que tu donne ce sont des faits, des dcisions qui ont t prises et qui portent dj des consquence graves, c'est mesurable. De plus, on peut tre d'accord avec certains lments que tu avance, et avoir des arguments opposs sur d'autres. Sinon, on ne dbat pas et on ne fait que des guerres de chapelles.
> 
> Bref, gardons notre esprit critique.


Tu as l'air d'tre un franc adepte de ce genre de personnage qui me parait tout aussi gourou que celui qu'il dcrit.

La science est empirique, et nombre de thories ne se vrifient que bien plus tard que leur laboration. *Empirisme signifie observation et exprimentation*.

J'en vois tant ici se gargariser avec les sciences "dures" alors que la plus emblmatique, la physique s'est dveloppe sur l'observation et sur des thories qui ne se sont vrifies que bien des annes aprs : 
https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Neutrino
pour ce simple exemple.
Toute la physique des particules est base sur des modles thoriques. Et nous sommes bien loin d'expliquer l'univers aujourd'hui, trs trs loin.

La physique newtonienne est ne de l'observation. C'est son essence profonde.
La physique de l'lectricit est entirement empirique : 
https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Histoi...ectricit%C3%A9
La mdecine est empirique. Elle est ne de l'agrgation de savoirs ancestraux, dobservation, de capitalisation de ces savoirs, d'tudes statistiques sur des cohortes de malades, sur des tudes de corrlation pour l'valuation des risques, sur des dcouvertes, et les dcouvertes ne sont jamais que la comprhension d'un phnomne. Une invention est une dcouverte, c'est le sens original de ce mot. Celui qui dcouvre un trsor (qui serait de pices d'or) par exemple est un inventeur. C'est vraiment un terme de longue date de la langue franaise. L'hygine fut une dcouverte.
La pharmacie est empirique, la plupart des mdicaments, des traitements qui existent aujourd'hui sont ns de lobservation des effets de traitements ancestraux ou d'lments, de phnomnes naturels et de l'isolement des molcules sous-jacentes actives, que ce soit l'aspirine, le curare, la pnicilline, la morphine, ...

La Science telle qu'elle est prsente ici et ceux qui s'en revendiquent sous cette forme, et cette prtendue "Mthode" me font de plus en plus penser  une secte intgriste. Compltement dconnecte des ralits, compltement perche, et incapable de rien, sinon de blablater. Ce mec avec sa bouche en cul de poule et son ton hautain, mais bon dieu, comment il se la raconte. L encore ce ne sont que des insinuations. Qu'est ce qu'il amne lui  l'appui de ses propos. Comment tu peux donner du crdit  ce mec ?
En face tu as des mdecins qui bossent, qui soignent et cherchent, et essaient de sauver des vies. Et ils utilisent des mthodes scientifiques, ne serait-ce que pour leurs essais in-vitro.

Ce mec, il essaie de sauver quoi et qui? sinon sa "Mthode" et sa "Science". Putain je commence  comprendre Neckara en voyant a ! C'est du snobisme, des prcieuses ridicules.
Mais est-ce qu'il la connait rellement cette mthode ?

Est-ce que ces gens ont jamais mis en place une exprimentation ? Ils ne la connaissent que dans les livres  mon avis, mais ils sont capables de blablater sur tout.
je viens de ces sciences humaines tellement mprises part tant de techniciens que je peux lire ici. 
C'est la base de la psychologie de faire de l'exprimentation. Que ce soit en psychologie sociale, psychologie cognitive, psychologie du dveloppement, neuropsychologie. Des expriences en double-aveugle tant adules dsormais, c'est juste la base des protocoles, n'importe quel tudiant peut tre amen  mettre a en place depuis ses premiers mmoires ou travaux de groupes. Et effectivement la mthode est value, parce que dans le contexte de la psychologie elle est essentielle
Et tout a se dfinit par "empirisme", parce que l'exprimentation c'est de l'empirisme.

au passage les lois sur l'Hrdit, celles de Mendel :
https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lois_de_Mendel
sont issues dexpriences compltement falsifies
http://www.linternaute.com/science/h...l/mendel.shtml

La validit scientifique ce n'est pas le double-aveugle. C'est de la fable, de la grosse fable. Et ces gens, espces de gourous youtube, s'en rclament  corps et  cris. Mais ils n'ont rien compris.

Etre publi dans un journal  relecture, c''est effectivement valider une mthode, soit le minimum requis. 
Mais c'est 'exposer, c'est permettre  ce que ton protocole, l'hypothse teste, et les rsultats obtenus *soient reproduits* et puissent tre discuts. 
Et le risque est justement que l'on relve une fraude. Ou que ces rsultats ne sachent tre reproduits en toute bonne foi, ce qui invalide ou les rsultats, ou les hypothses.

Ca c'est de la science. *La vraie*
Un traitement dont le protocole tabli s'avre donner des rsultats cohrents en terme de traitement  d'un chantillon  l'autre, d'une cohorte  l'autre, valide cette reproductibilit.

C'est ce  quoi tous les scientifiques travaillent. Pas les youtubeurs... 

Je ne suis mme pas sur qu'ils sachent a ces mecs, que ce soit Mister Sam ou cette _tronche en biais_
Ils apprennent quoi  l'cole ?

----------


## fredoche

> Si tacclres la mort du patient c'est une euthanasie, mais si tu le drogues pour qu'il ne sente plus rien et qu'il meure tranquille ce n'est pas une euthanasie, c'est a ?


C'est  mon sens non-assistance  personne en danger de mort.
Pour moi c'est de l'euthanasie, de plus dcide sans ton consentement clair.

La mdecine c'est une obligation de moyens, pas de rsultats. Mais l l'obligation de moyens n'est pas respecte. 

Et dsol mais je trouve particulirement inacceptable que l'on autorise les mdecins  t'administrer en soins palliatifs de dernire intention une sdation profonde, mais qu'on ne les autorise pas  prescrire des mdicaments pouvant prvenir cette situation bien en amont. Quand bien mme cette possibilit reste sujet  discussion

C'est juste du dlire, Ubu

----------


## Marco46

> mais qu'on ne les autorise pas  prescrire des mdicaments pouvant prvenir cette situation bien en amont


a n'a absolument aucun rapport. C'est pas aux hospitaliers de prescrire le protocole Raoult, quand tarrive  l'hpital c'est par dfinition que c'est dj trop tard. Il s'agit ici d'aider les hospitaliers  grer des situations dramatiques sur le moment et c'est absolument ncessaire puisqu'on ne s'est pas donn les moyens de pouvoir appliquer ce protocole qui devrait tre appliquer par les gnralistes et non l'hpital puisqu'il faut le prendre ds les premiers symptmes.

----------


## fredoche

Je ne dois pas l'exprimer de la bonne faon tellement a me saute aux yeux.

Marco a a tout  voir. Le dcret ne restreint pas ce ritrovil aux hpitaux, au contraire, il l'ouvre  la prescription  tous les mdecins, le dcret est on ne peut plus clair :




> la spcialit pharmaceutique Rivotril  sous forme injectable peut faire l'objet d'une dispensation, jusqu'au 15 avril 2020, par les *pharmacies d'officine* en vue de la prise en charge des patients *atteints ou susceptibles d'tre atteints par le virus SARS-CoV-2* dont l'tat clinique le justifie sur prsentation d'une ordonnance mdicale portant la mention * Prescription Hors AMM dans le cadre du covid-19* .


O est-ce qu'il faut que je souligne pour que vous compreniez ?

Non seulement c'est accessible aux mdecins sur la mention en gras et en guillemets, mais en plus sur la base d'une simple suspicion ("susceptible")

Moi je suis dsol mais c'est UBU. 

Et c'est toi qui est dans les choux quand tu me parles d'hospitaliers.

----------


## Ryu2000

Quand il n'y a pas assez de lits ni de respirateurs, il faut utiliser un algorithme de priorisation.
Une possibilit c'est de mettre en bas de la liste ceux qui ont le plus de chance de mourir (vieux, diabtiques, obses, immunodprims, insuffisants cardiaque ou rnale, personnes souffrant d'hypertension, etc).
On n'a pas de respirateur pour toi, mais on peut de donner un truc pour bien t'assommer.

Quel serait votre algorithme de priorisation ?

----------


## pmithrandir

Fredoche, la raison pour laquelle ce mdicament est autoris en dehors de l hopital, c est parce que les services de soins palliatifs ont t transform en service pour le covid. 
Donc ces personnes qui ont normalement accs  une fin non douloureuse se retrouvaient  souffrir chez eux.

Je ne sais pas si tu ralises, mais mme sans le covid les vieux meurent tous les jours... Et pas souvent avec le sourire dans leur sommeil.

Leur donner accs au rivotril ce n est pas les euthanasie mais leur fournir une mort digne.

----------


## benjani13

> Tu as l'air d'tre un franc adepte de ce genre de personnage qui me parait tout aussi gourou que celui qu'il dcrit.
> 
> La science est empirique, et nombre de thories ne se vrifient que bien plus tard que leur laboration. *Empirisme signifie observation et exprimentation*.


Ce que jappelais par mdecine empirique, et par gnralisation de science empirique est le postulat que la nature se rvle, dans sa vrit, par nos 5 sens. Que le simple fait d'observer la nature permet de la comprendre. C'est un postulat qui a t balay par l'histoire des science, et pas que moderne. Les prmices de la mthode scientifique remonte  l'antiquit, ou des philosophes/mathmaticiens les premiers ont compris que les choses taient une peu plus compliqu que ce qu'on voit, ce qu'on ressent, que la nature se drobe  notre regard. En consquence il fallait trouver une mthode pour ne plus tre tromp par ses sens, par ses biais cognifitifs, et pour obtenir des rsultats fiables.

Ce que j'appelle mdecine empirique c'est celle qui permet  des gens de dire "Je soigne mon rhume  l'homopathie et je suis toujours guri en une semaine, la preuve que a marche", ou encore  d'autres de dire "la mdecine traditionnelle a marche forcment par ce que c'est utilis depuis des millnaires", etc, tous les biais y passent.

Bien sur que la confrontation  la ralit fait partie de la mthode scientifique, mais elle intervient en second temps. On fait une hypothse, on la teste, est-ce que la nature nous  donner raison ou non? On recommence. On vite l'inverse, observer et faire des hypothse adhoc.




> J'en vois tant ici se gargariser avec les sciences "dures" alors que la plus emblmatique, la physique s'est dveloppe sur l'observation et sur des thories qui ne se sont vrifies que bien des annes aprs : 
> https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Neutrino
> pour ce simple exemple.
> Toute la physique des particules est base sur des modles thoriques. Et nous sommes bien loin d'expliquer l'univers aujourd'hui, trs trs loin.


Oui, justement, c'est la mthodologie scientifique qui a permis d'avoir un consensus sur le fait qu'il existe des Neutrino. Et tu veux en venir o? Je ne te suis pas.





> La Science telle qu'elle est prsente ici et ceux qui s'en revendiquent sous cette forme, et cette prtendue "Mthode" me font de plus en plus penser  une secte intgriste. Compltement dconnecte des ralits, compltement perche, et incapable de rien, sinon de blablater. Ce mec avec sa bouche en cul de poule et son ton hautain, mais bon dieu, comment il se la raconte. L encore ce ne sont que des insinuations. Qu'est ce qu'il amne lui  l'appui de ses propos. Comment tu peux donner du crdit  ce mec ?


Encore une fois tu es agressif et dans l'attaque ad hominem. Tu ne cherches pas  discuter, ton positionnement est le bon les autres sont des cons, bon... a donne pas envie de discuter avec toi.




> La validit scientifique ce n'est pas le double-aveugle. C'est de la fable, de la grosse fable. Et ces gens, espces de gourous youtube, s'en rclament  corps et  cris. Mais ils n'ont rien compris.
> 
> Etre publi dans un journal  relecture, c''est effectivement valider une mthode, soit le minimum requis. 
> Mais c'est 'exposer, c'est permettre  ce que ton protocole, l'hypothse teste, et les rsultats obtenus *soient reproduits* et puissent tre discuts. 
> Et le risque est justement que l'on relve une fraude. Ou que ces rsultats ne sachent tre reproduits en toute bonne foi, ce qui invalide ou les rsultats, ou les hypothses.
> 
> Ca c'est de la science. *La vraie*
> Un traitement dont le protocole tabli s'avre donner des rsultats cohrents en terme de traitement  d'un chantillon  l'autre, d'une cohorte  l'autre, valide cette reproductibilit.


Mais... je comprend vraiment rien  ton positionnement. C'est ce que les personnes que tu critiquait rclamait pour le "protocole Raoult" : des chiffres un minimum solides et un minimum de reproductabilit pour prendre le risque de mettre en place son traitement.
Tout ce que explique l est exactement la mthode scientifique qui semble pourtant te dgouter absolument. T'es sur de quoi tu parles? Tout chercheur te dira qu'un papier scientifique ne vaut pas grand chose sans reproduction tant que le protocole n'a pas t reproduit et sans mta analyse.








> C'est ce  quoi tous les scientifiques travaillent. Pas les youtubeurs... 
> 
> Je ne suis mme pas sur qu'ils sachent a ces mecs, que ce soit Mister Sam ou cette _tronche en biais_
> Ils apprennent quoi  l'cole ?


Le gars dans la vido de la Tronche en biais  un doctorat en biologie, le second auteur de la chaine a t thsar en musicologie. David Louapre de la vido prcdente  un doctorat en physique thorique.

Bref, entre aggressivit et manque de cohrence je ne vois pas l'intert d'aller plus loin.

----------


## tanaka59

Bonsoir, 

Entendu sur plusieurs mdias : Espagne et Belgique : possibilit d'interdire la venu des trangers cet t et jusqu' la rentre : https://www.equinoxmagazine.fr/2020/...-un-virologue/ , https://www.sudouest.fr/2020/04/09/c...9192-10997.php , https://www.abc.es/espana/abci-gobie...sudouest.fr%2F , https://www.lalibre.be/belgique/soci...ad581631d51cc4 .

Je comprend tout  fait la problmatique li  la crise sanitaire .

Sur cette hypothse , il y a de quoi de sauter au plafond pour plusieurs raisons . 

> vous tes propritaire d'un bien immobilier dont on vous interdit l'accs 
> ne pas pouvoir aller chez soi 

Le secteur du tourisme va entrer dans une colre noir ! Celui des propritaires trangers aussi !

--- 

2020 l'anne de la spoliation et de l'entrave  la libert de circuler ?! Vous ne pouvez plus rentrer chez vous , ni vous rendre dans un endroit qui vous appartient ?!  ::?: 

---

A un moment confinement ou pas confinement , restriction de dplacement mme partielle avec ou sans autorisation ... Il y aura de quoi envi denvoyer boulet , mme chier ! Et si pas content mme tarif > outrepasser !

----------


## fredoche

> Encore une fois tu es agressif et dans l'attaque ad hominem. Tu ne cherches pas  discuter, ton positionnement est le bon les autres sont des cons, bon... a donne pas envie de discuter avec toi.


Si tu le prends pour toi tu te trompes. La tronche en biais btit tout un raisonnement autour de l'ogre mandarin qui est affligeant car hors du contexte prsent. Un  hrosme collectif ...
Il intgre des sous-entendus autour de l'intelligence collective dont se revendique directement Raoult qui depuis le dbut fait rfrence aux chinois, et  leur avance dans ce domaine.
Son tude pr-print ne manque pas de citer d'autres travaux dans la biblio, dont ces tudes chinoises
https://www.mediterranee-infection.c...ID-IHU-2-1.pdf

Le billets et tudes qu'ils publient puisqu'il y en a un nouveau encore ce soir finissent signs par des dizaines de mdecins. La semaine dernire il a prsent son quipe en entier dans une vido

Et il ne revendique pas la paternit de ce traitement  la chloroquine, l encore il renvoie aux chinois




> Mais... je comprend vraiment rien  ton positionnement. C'est ce que les personnes que tu critiquait rclamait pour le "protocole Raoult" : des chiffres un minimum solides et un minimum de reproductabilit pour prendre *le risque de mettre en place son traitement.*


L e risque il est o quand il n'y en a pas d'autres de traitement ?
Ma copine sort de 3 semaines de douleurs intenses avec au mieux un doliprane 4 fois par jour qui ne la couvrait que 2h sur les 6h d'intervalle, et encore partiellement. Aujourd'hui elle fait 100 m dans son jardin et finit essouffle. Elle tousse toutes les 3 minutes. Une ancienne championne de Belgique de gymnastique qui  48 ans fait encore du voile 2 heures par semaine et avant a avait une parfaite condition physique.

Par contre on en finit par anesthsier dans des conditions qui ne sont contrles nulle part avec un produit dont on ne doute pas des effets attendus pour accompagnement  la mort des gens qui n'auront en fin de compte reu aucun type de soin en rapport avec leur maladie pouvant les prserver, que ce soit assistance respiratoire ou traitement. Dans ce cas-l, on laisse le champ libre au mdecin gnraliste et  son libre-arbitre. Pas pour la chloroquine.

Mais la Science et la Mthode auront t prservs

Mon positionnement, c'est qu'on attaque ce mec en permanence sur la forme faute de pouvoir apporter quelque chose sur le fond. Mais les gens qui le font adoptent des formes qui me paraissent largement douteuses, tout autant que celles qu'ils dnoncent. C'est exactement ce que fait la tronche en biais,  mon sens. 
Les chiffres sont douteux dans quel sens ? En quoi ne sont-ils pas solides ? Sinon que l'on fasse l'hypothse que tous ces gens, docteurs et professeurs, qui signent ces papiers se liguent pour bidonner le rsultat de leurs observations ?

Si d'autres veulent de la reproductibilit, qu' cela ne tienne, je pense qu'ils sont beaucoup de malades  la vouloir. Donc testons et traitons. Or on ne teste pas. Mais on pourrait tester et ne pas traiter. Pour comparer. Mais on  ne teste pas. Donc effectivement pas de reproductibilit, mais qui se demande pourquoi ? Ces gens qui font ces vidos ? 

En attendant d'autres ogres marabouts me semble prolifrer, ceux qui ont publi sur Facebook ou youtube, ceux qui bnficient de l'aura de leurs abonns.




> Tout ce que explique l est exactement la mthode scientifique qui semble pourtant te dgouter absolument. T'es sur de quoi tu parles? Tout chercheur te dira qu'un papier scientifique ne vaut pas grand chose sans reproduction tant que le protocole n'a pas t reproduit et sans mta analyse.


Et pour prciser cette mthode ne me dgoute pas. C'est par ailleurs exactement ce que j'explique, tant en prenant l'exemple de Mendel, que en expliquant que les publications servent  a,  pouvoir reproduire les protocoles et rsultats





> Bref, entre aggressivit et manque de cohrence je ne vois pas l'intert d'aller plus loin.


Oui restons-en l

----------


## pmithrandir

Fredoche. Sans mthode scientifique, je peux aller demain clamer que le cristal de jus de betterave guri le covid!
Je l ai prouv en injectant les donnes du monde entier des malades du covid dans une IA de ma fabrication.
Mais attention, la dose est de 10.5g toutes les 98min. Si vous drogez, je ne garanti rien.

Des preuves, mais ma bonne dame, a fonctionne, JE vous le garanti. C est un gnie de l intelligence artificielle qui vous le dit. J ai le bon diplme et la bonne carrire, ayez confiance. D ailleurs, JE vous le confie  vous mais ma mamie se soignait comme a dj... grce  sa mamie qui a survcu  la grippe espagnole en utilisant la mme mthode ! 



Comment, sans protocole scientifique, peux tu carter ma solution au profit d une autre... Je suis sur que des gens peuvent y croire, retweeter, et mme essayer de se soigner  a.

----------


## ABCIWEB

> Bref, entre agressivit et manque de cohrence je ne vois pas l'intert d'aller plus loin.


Il n'y a aucun intrt en effet puisque vous ne parlez pas de la mme chose. 

Tes dernires vidos n'apportent rien au dbat. On te dis que face  un danger mortel nous avons une obligation de moyens, c'est  dire tout tenter pour sauver des vies. Et tu nous rponds rigueur scientifique avec un gus qui conclue : "L'exercice apais d'une science qui ne se met au service d'aucun autocrate dpend de notre capacit  dfendre le monde de la recherche contre ses ennemis de l'intrieur". On s'en fou que la science soit ou non au service d'un autocrate, ce n'est pas aujourd'hui l'heure de dfinir les bonnes rgles de l'art, et l'on est PAS dans une situation apaise. 

On est dans une situation d'urgence, et si cela ne veut pas dire faire n'importe quoi, cela veut dire aussi ne ngliger aucune piste. C'est au mdecin traitant d'valuer le rapport bnfices/risques d'aprs les tudes qu'il a  sa disposition. Si le bnfice n'est pas dmontr, mais le risque maitris, c'est au mdecin de choisir avec l'accord du patient. Point barre.

A savoir aussi que de trs nombreux mdicaments prescrits et rembourss par la scu ont une efficacit relativement faible, de l'ordre de 10% de bnfices voire mme parfois moins. Mais c'est mieux que rien.

En interdisant le traitement, on ne donne pas tous les moyens. Et s'il s'avre avoir une efficacit, mme minime, c'est une faute grave car ce sont des morts qui auraient pu tre vits. Et les responsables de ce fiasco meurtrier pourront se draper dans tous les discours scientifiques qu'ils veulent, cela n'empchera le commun des mortels de les traiter avec raison de dangereux irresponsables pour avoir pris des dcisions inadaptes  la situation.

----------


## foetus

> On est dans une situation d'urgence, et si cela ne veut pas dire faire n'importe quoi, cela veut dire aussi ne ngliger aucune piste. C'est au mdecin traitant d'valuer le rapport bnfices/risques d'aprs les tudes qu'il a  sa disposition. Si le bnfice n'est pas dmontr, ni l'inverse non plus, et le risque maitris, c'est au mdecin de choisir avec l'accord du patient. Point barre.


 ::whistle::  Le professeur Raoult ne sort pas la chloroquine du chapeau non plus : il l'a tient des tudes chinoises faites *depuis janvier 2020* avec la vitamine C et autres.

Mais en France, le comit scientifique prend ses tudes pour pas srieux parce que ... c'est du chinois (crit en)   ::hola::  Une tude franaise avec protocole, double-aveugle, "je-ne-sais-pas-quoi" qui dure 2 mois c'est srieux, c'est scientifique.

De toute manire, si en France, les mdecins ont envoys des procdures d'interdiction de la chloroquine "pour cause de ccit" en Novembre 2019, il y a fort  parier  ::whistle::  que le COVID19 tait dj en Chine et que les tudes taient en cours

----------


## Ryu2000

> des tudes chinoises


Il y a Philippe Douste-Blazy qui parle un peu de a :
Rencontre d'Emmanuel Macron et du professeur Raoult : "Une tape importante a t franchie" pour Philippe Douste-Blazy



> Quelle est l'efficacit du traitement mis au point par le professeur Raoult ?
> Il prouve que l'hydroxychloroquine, associe  lazithromycine, diminue la charge virale en moins de dix jours,  la fois dans les tubes  essai, mais aussi chez les personnes. Ds que les gens n'ont plus la charge virale, non seulement ils ont moins de complications mais, surtout, ils ne sont pas contagieux. La chute vertigineuse que l'on voit aujourd'hui  Marseille est due au fait que ce traitement, gnralis  Marseille, diminue la contagion le plus vite possible. Il ne faut pas attendre que ce traitement agisse aux soins intensifs, on sait que cela ne marche pas, il faut le faire le plus prcocement possible.
> 
> Vous avez bon espoir que ce soit gnralis ?
> C'est la raison pour laquelle je milite. J'ai mont une ptition, 460 000 personnes l'ont sign au moment o je vous parle. C'est vrai que c'est un mdicament qu'on connat depuis trs longtemps. Le faire passer pour un poison aujourd'hui, ce n'est pas possible. Oui, il faut faire un lectrocardiogramme avant, parce qu'il y a des complications qui peuvent tre un trouble du rythme cardiaque. Il faut que ce soit un mdecin qui le prescrive. Surtout pas d'automdication.* Les Chinois connaissent cette pidmie depuis plus longtemps que nous. Ils avaient pens  l'hydroxychloroquine.* Mais le professeur Raoult a ajout lazithromycine, qui est un antibiotique trs connu mais qui a des capacits antivirales. Et c'est a qui marche.


Bon sinon l'Allemagne est impatiente de reprendre le boulot :
Coronavirus : en Allemagne, face  lampleur de la rcession, la pression monte pour une leve du confinement



> Mercredi 8 avril, les grands instituts conomiques du pays ont donn ltat des lieux des dommages  attendre. Selon leurs derniers pronostics, *lAllemagne devrait subir une rcession de prs de 10 % au deuxime trimestre*, soit le plus important recul jamais enregistr sur trois mois depuis la seconde guerre mondiale. Une secousse deux fois plus forte que celle de la crise conomique et financire de 2008-2009. Dans le cas dun retour progressif  la normale aprs la fin du confinement, la rcession serait de 4,2 % en 2020. Sous leffet dun fort rattrapage, la croissance en 2021 atteindrait 5,8 %, prdisent les instituts. *Tout cela  condition que lactivit reprenne progressivement ds le 20 avril*.


Le dconfinement progressif commencera peut-tre le 20 avril en Allemagne mais ce n'est pas gagn.
Pour le moment aucun pays n'a de plan pour dconfiner.

Peut-tre qu'il faudrait passer un lectrocardiogramme, pour se faire prescrire de l'hydroxychloroquine et de lazithromycine et aprs hop c'est bon tu peux revivre normalement.
Par contre c'est mort pour les bars, restaurants, discothques, thtres, concerts, festivals, tourismes, vacances, etc.
Les bobos ne peuvent plus se forcer  aller voir des pices d'art contemporain pour faire croire qu'ils sont cultiv et ouvert d'esprit  ::(:

----------


## foetus

> Peut-tre qu'il faudrait passer un lectrocardiogramme, pour se faire prescrire de l'hydroxychloroquine et de lazithromycine et aprs hop c'est bon tu peux revivre normalement.


Et 1 prise de sang pour le potassium il me semble  ::koi::  mais ... je ne suis pas expert  ::langue2:: 





> Pour le moment aucun pays n'a de plan pour dconfiner.


Apparemment, l'Italie qui a prvu son dconfinement mais pas avant le 16 mais 2020.

Et en France, on a commenc 10 jours plus tard ( cause des municipales)  ::ptdr:: 
Dj que l'conomie est en PLS : la marque Andr va fermer, l'assureur du festival Hellfest ne veut payer (malgr une clause pidmie apparemment), tous les restaurants qui ne peuvent pas faire de la vente  emporter (qui a un coup) ou autre chose pour avoir 1 source de revenu, les traiteurs qui disent avoir dcommands jusqu' fin juin, ...
Mais par contre Renault et Air France vont tre nationaliss : c'est sr c'est trs important  ::king:: 





> Par contre c'est mort pour les bars, restaurants, discothques, thtres, concerts, festivals, tourismes, vacances, etc..


C'est le plan de dconfinement de l'Italie : la reprise de commerces sera progressive. Donc pour les matches de foot  ::ptdr::

----------


## tanaka59

Bonjour, 

Histoire de quoi jeter un pav dans la marre : https://www.sudinfo.be/id178938/arti...terroristes-le

Pour faire simple , cette pidmie ne serait ce pas plutt un acte de bio terrorisme ? bactriologique ? chimique ?

Pour faire simple, je me souviens d'un reportage de France 2 sur le systme de sant italien diffus en 2013/2014 . Ou l'on voit 3 journalistes franais et italiens , rentrer dans un hpital italien. Le comble ceux ci ont russi  rentrer dans une salle au sous sol d'un hpital ou est stock des maladies infectieuses ! Peste , cholra, staphylocoque, salmonelle , lgionellose , grippe ... 

Lhypothse sur la table est donc : attentat bioterroriste parti d'Italie et non pas de Chine. Puis diffusion lente au niveau mondial. Des petits malins on trs bien pu jouer les petits chimistes et virologues, histoire de crer un microbe ou une souche particulirement coriace. Se serait mme surnoi comme attaque :/

Il y a dj eu l'Anthrax : https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Envelo...lle_du_charbon , lattentat du mtro de Tokyo : https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sarin . 

Covid19-Coronavirus = une pidmie ou un acte terroriste ? Donc qui est le coupable ? Pourquoi ? 

L'Italie a dj eu des menaces d'attentat sur son sol sans pour autant qu'il y en ai comme en France , Belgique ou Espagne ...  

Bref il faut rester prudent , et n'carter aucune piste pour trouver do vient cette cochonnerie .  ::?:

----------


## BenoitM

> Lhypothse sur la table est donc : attentat bioterroriste parti d'Italie et non pas de Chine. Puis diffusion lente au niveau mondial. Des petits malins on trs bien pu jouer les petits chimistes et virologues, histoire de crer un microbe ou une souche particulirement coriace. Se serait mme surnoi comme attaque :/
> 
> Bref il faut rester prudent , et n'carter aucune piste pour trouver do vient cette cochonnerie .


Ah les premiers cas arrivs en Chine mais l'pidmie vient d'Italie  ::D: 






> ....


Il y a l'Autriche, la Rpublique Tcheque et le Danemark qui sont en tape de dconfinement.

----------


## tanaka59

> Ah les premiers cas arrivs en Chine mais l'pidmie vient d'Italie


Des chercheurs italiens ont identifi des cas de symptmes chez des patients ds le mois de novembre 2019 ... Soit 1 mois avant ce qui se passait en Chine ...

----------


## foetus

> Pour faire simple , cette pidmie ne serait ce pas plutt un acte de bio terrorisme ? bactriologique ? chimique ?


Les 2 pistes les + crdilbes :
Une fuite du labo P4 de Wuhan (appartient  la France en partie) qui est juste  ct du fameux march. La question : accidentelle ? volontaire ? 1 peu des 2 ?Jeux mondiaux militaires d't de 2019  Wuhan - un miliaire amricain porteur sain  contaminer la population

C'est fou quand mme  ::koi::  cette fois, il y a tellement de trucs ralistes qui concordent  ::weird:: 
L'autre fait : la Chine avant lpidmie, tait en passe de devenir le 1iere puissance de "je-ne-sais-plus-quoi" devant les tats-Unis (<- et donc le COVID19 serait une attaque bactriologique de l'1 des 2)

Et l'autre truc - la 5G, c'est juste que les ondes affaiblissent les dfenses immunitaires : les tudes ont t + ou - interdites ... comme c'est bizarre  ::whistle:: 

Justement, pendant le confinement le gouvernement a vot une loi qui permet aux oprateurs de poser des antennes sans l'accord du maire.
Merci le gouvernement  ::kiss::

----------


## BenoitM

> Des chercheurs italiens ont identifi des cas de symptmes chez des patients ds le mois de novembre 2019 ... Soit 1 mois avant ce qui se passait en Chine ...


Les symptomes? Euh vu que se sont les mme qu'une grippe, voir d'un tas d'autre maladie...  :;): 

Donc Novembre 1 ou 2 cas en italie.
Plus de cas.
L'pidmie se dclenche en janvier, fvrier en Chine.
Et puis par magie l'pidmie se repend de nouveau en Italie  partir de Fvrier  ::roll:: 
Et fait de centaines de victimes alors qu'en dcembre et janvier rien  ::roll:: 

https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pand%C...d-19_en_Italie
https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chrono...ie_de_Covid-19




> Les 2 pistes les + crdilbes :
>     Une fuite du labo P4 de Wuhan (appartient  la France en partie) qui est juste  ct du fameux march. La question : accidentelle ? volontaire ? 1 peu des 2 ?
>     Jeux mondiaux militaires d't de 2019  Wuhan - un miliaire amricain porteur sain  contaminer la population


Crdible?  ::weird:: 
Le 2me c'est un sous ministre qui rpondait au attaque de Trump ...

Ah ouf c'est vrai il y a la 5G  ::):

----------


## David_g

> Quand il n'y a pas assez de lits ni de respirateurs, il faut utiliser un algorithme de priorisation.
> Une possibilit c'est de mettre en bas de la liste ceux qui ont le plus de chance de mourir (vieux, diabtiques, obses, immunodprims, insuffisants cardiaque ou rnale, personnes souffrant d'hypertension, etc).
> On n'a pas de respirateur pour toi, mais on peut de donner un truc pour bien t'assommer.
> 
> Quel serait votre algorithme de priorisation ?


Aucun. C'est le travail collgial des mdecins.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Apparemment, l'Italie qui a prvu son dconfinement mais pas avant le 16 mais 2020.


D'ici l il peut en arriver des choses...
Mais les gens ne sont pas prt d'aller  une grosse convention  ::mouarf:: 




> Et en France, on a commenc 10 jours plus tard ( cause des municipales)


C'tait plus violent en Italie, on avait pas autant de cas qu'eux.




> Dj que l'conomie est en PLS


L'conomie tait dj en PLS depuis un moment, l c'est la goute d'eau qui fait dborder le vase.

Bon sinon en rapport avec l'azithromycine est les tudes du professeur Raoult, les mdecins disent qu'apparemment 98% des personnes infectes vont gurir sans rien de faire de particulier, donc on ne sait pas si les patients qui ont pris de l'azithromycine avec de l'hydroxychlroquine gurissent plus vite que ceux qui ne prennent rien du tout, ou pas :


Il parait qu'il faut en prendre tt, avant que les gros problmes pulmonaires commencent.




> Lhypothse sur la table est donc : attentat bioterroriste parti d'Italie et non pas de Chine. Puis diffusion lente au niveau mondial. Des petits malins on trs bien pu jouer les petits chimistes et virologues, histoire de crer un microbe ou une souche particulirement coriace. Se serait mme surnoi comme attaque :/


Pourquoi l'Italie ?
Il y a des armes bactriologiques dans plein de pays, et il galement des laboratoires militaires un peu secret, genre il doit y avoir des labos US en Afrique (comme a en cas de problme c'est moins grave pour eux).

Il parait qu'un des premiers cas c'est un militaire US en Chine, donc peut-tre qu'un militaire US a dmarr tout le truc.
Coronavirus : la Chine accuse les Etats-Unis dtre  lorigine de la pandmie



> Pour tayer son accusation, la Chine se base, outre la dclaration du directeur des CDC, sur le fait que des dcs attribus  la grippe saisonnire pourraient avoir t causs par le Covid-19 (sans mme savoir quand). Mais aussi sur le fait que *les Amricains auraient pu apporter le Covid-19 avec eux directement  Wuhan lors des Jeux mondiaux militaires,  la fin du mois d'octobre 2019.*
> 
> La Chine s'interroge par ailleurs sur la fermeture provisoire, en juillet dernier, de Fort Detrick, l'un des plus importants centres de recherche mdicale militaire des Etats-Unis. Explication des Amricains? Un souci scuritaire  cause d'un manque de  systmes suffisants pour dcontaminer les eaux uses , comme expliqu par le New York Times. La thorie chinoise, elle, avance qu'une  srie de cas de pneumonie ou des cas similaires  est apparue  la suite de cette fermeture, liant les deux faits sans aucune preuve. Depuis, le centre a rouvert ses portes et se consacre  la recherche d'un vaccin contre le Covid-19, comme le montre un reportage d'ABC.


Les tasuniens n'apprcient pas que la Chine soit en train de devenir la premire puissance conomique mondiale, donc un petit groupe US a essay de la ralentir, c'est une thorie qui tient un peu prs debout du point de vue chinois. On voit que l'administration US n'tait clairement pas au courant. a n'a pas t trs bien gr au dbut.
Ou alors a peut-tre un tout petit groupe de terroristes cologiste et anti capitaliste qui a mis la main sur ce Coronavirus et qu'il l'a utilis pour faire tomber le systme  ::P: 

Bon aprs c'est lger comme maladie, apparemment t'as 98% de chance de gurir sans rien faire et aprs t'es immunis pendant un moment. Peut-tre que dans le futur il y aura chaque anne une pidmie de gastro, une pidmie de grippe, une pidmie de SARS-CoV-2.
Le monde repartira quand au moins 75% de la population sera immunis.




> Il y a l'Autriche, la Rpublique Tcheque et le Danemark qui sont en tape de dconfinement.


J'avais plus en tte USA, Royaume-Uni, France, Espagne, etc. C'est surtout intressant de voir le dconfinement dans les pays o il y a beaucoup de cas.
En temps normal les sudois et les norvgiens laissent toujours au moins 2m entre chaque individu, donc les consignes de confinement sont moins strict l-bas, tu peux ternuer sans toucher personne ^^




> C'est fou quand mme  cette fois, il y a tellement de trucs ralistes qui concordent


Fake News ! lol  ::ptdr:: 
Pour le moment la version officielle c'est : Chauve-Souris => Pangolin => Humain, donc il n'a pas besoin de rflchir  d'autres thories.
C'est marrant de faire des thories pour rigoler, mais au final on s'en fout un peu... *L'intressant ce sont les consquences*. Est-ce que le modle conomique va changer ? Qu'est-ce qu'on va faire des millions de chmeurs supplmentaires ? Est-ce qu'on va virer dans un monde dictatoriale dans laquelle on sera surveill en permanence ? Est-ce qu'on va se mettre  produire et consommer localement ?
a acclre la crise conomique. Un jour il faudra un grand reset, parce que l'conomie mondiale est irrcuprable, les bases sont compltement pourries a ne tiendra jamais, il y a beaucoup trop de dette, il faut un dfaut de paiement, les faillites des banques, la population qui perd tout son pargne  cause des banques, etc, j'ai toujours t fan des formatages, au bout d'un temps quand c'est trop la merde il faut tout supprimer et repartir sur une base saine.

Je n'ai pas compris pourquoi des gens critiquent les Pays-Bas alors qu'ils sont soutenu par au moins 3 autres gros pays :
Coronavirus : Les Pays-Bas ne bloquent plus, les 27 pays de lUE parviennent  une rponse conomique commune



> Les Etats membres reprochaient aux Pays-Bas *-soutenus, selon une source europenne, par l'Autriche, la Sude et le Danemark-* de bloquer l'activation du Mcanisme europen de stabilit (MES) en conditionnant strictement les prts que pourrait octroyer ce fonds de secours de la zone euro  des rformes conomiques.

----------


## pmithrandir

> Aucun. C'est le travail collgial des mdecins.


De mon point de vue, nous devrions avoir une liste dite par lexcutif qui donne les priorits  appliquer.

Ce n'est pas efficace 
 - de faire peser cette dcision sur les mdecins dans un contexte stressant et angoissant.
 - D'avoir un traitement diffrenci selon ta relation avec le mdecin.

Les rgles doivent tre mise en place, et attaquable en justice.
Autrement, c'est la porte ouverte aux pots de vins, aux passe droits, etc... ce qui ne me parait pas acceptable.
C'est aussi un poid norme que l'on fait peser sur les paules de ceux en premire ligne, en les mettant alors en danger de saturation motionnelle trop forte.

----------


## foetus

> Ou alors a peut-tre un tout petit groupe de terroristes cologiste et anti capitaliste qui a mis la main sur ce Coronavirus et qu'il l'a utilis pour faire tomber le systme


Ou alors, c'est la Chine qui a balanc le virus ... parce que dans les faits, la raction chinoise a t trs rapide et en 3 mois elle est repartie conomiquement ... et la manifestation de Hong-Kong est finie  ::whistle:: 
Trop fort les chinois  ::ptdr::  On a connu l'assaut russe de Beslan mais l  ::hola::

----------


## Ryu2000

> Ou alors, c'est la Chine qui a balanc le virus ... parce que dans les faits, la raction chinoise a t trs rapide et en 3 mois elle est repartie conomiquement ... et la manifestation de Hong-Kong est finie


Au niveau des thories de n'importe quoi, je trouve ma thorie du petit groupe cologistes/terroristes plus plausible.  ::P: 
Dj c'est compltement con de lancer une pidmie dans son propre pays, pour la Chine a aurait t mieux de lancer le truc aux USA, vu leur systme de sant compltement pourri, a aurait flingu l'conomie du pays et l'pidmie serait arriv en Chine de toute faon, aprs il suffisait de ragir en retard comme l'Italie et c'tait bon : t'avais l'pidmie en Chine pour durcir la dictature et en mme temps t'avais affaiblis ton ennemi numro 1, a faisait une pierre 2 coups.
Bon cela dit l'conomie US va prendre vraiment trs cher, mme si l'pidmie a dmarr en Chine.

Bref, si a ne vient pas du pangolin, on ne saura probablement jamais la vrit, vu que ce sera considr comme des fakes news et ce sera censur.

YouTube annonce qu'il supprimera les contenus de thories de complot liant la 5G au COVID-19, Aprs la destruction de plusieurs antennes tlphoniques au Royaume-Uni
Dire que a vient d'un labbo chinois ou US c'est interdit.

Bref, l'important c'est la suite, comment va voluer la crise ? Est-ce qu'on va reconnaitre officiellement que la Chine est la premire puissance conomique mondiale ? Est-ce qu'on va reconnaitre officiellement que plein de pays sont en rcession ?

----------


## David_g

> De mon point de vue, nous devrions avoir une liste dite par lexcutif qui donne les priorits  appliquer.
> 
> Ce n'est pas efficace 
>  - de faire peser cette dcision sur les mdecins dans un contexte stressant et angoissant.
>  - D'avoir un traitement diffrenci selon ta relation avec le mdecin.
> 
> Les rgles doivent tre mise en place, et attaquable en justice.
> Autrement, c'est la porte ouverte aux pots de vins, aux passe droits, etc... ce qui ne me parait pas acceptable.
> C'est aussi un poid norme que l'on fait peser sur les paules de ceux en premire ligne, en les mettant alors en danger de saturation motionnelle trop forte.


Tu sais que c'est comme cela le reste du temps (Le triage, les soins palliatifs etc) ? C'est des dcisions difficile et qui font intervenir normment de critre avec des tas de cas particuliers.
Dsol mais non merci d'avoir un pseudo arbre de dcision/algo pour cela.

----------


## tanaka59

> Les 2 pistes les + crdilbes :
> 
> Une fuite du labo P4 de Wuhan (appartient  la France en partie) qui est juste  ct du fameux march. La question : accidentelle ? volontaire ? 1 peu des 2 ?


Qu'un virus fuite d'un labo est possible oui . Plutt de manire accidentel, un laborantin ne respecte pas les consignes et hop >> un accident avec fuite d'un agent / pathogne infectieux ...




> Jeux mondiaux militaires d't de 2019  Wuhan - un miliaire amricain porteur sain  contaminer la population


Fumisterie 




> C'est fou quand mme cette fois, il y a tellement de trucs ralistes qui concordent


En 2019 et les annes avant , les anarchistes cologistes ont parl d'une "collapsologie" avenir et imminente. Thse farfelue, thorie du complot ... 

En s'en tenant aux hypothses crdibles :

> risque totalement naturel (venant du pagolin et ou chauve souris ?)
> risque bactriologique (venant d'une ngligence dans un labo ?)
> risque terroriste (qui ? pour quelles revendications ? pourquoi ? comment ? au dpart de quel pays ?)




> L'autre fait : la Chine avant lpidmie, tait en passe de devenir le 1iere puissance de "je-ne-sais-plus-quoi" devant les tats-Unis (<- et donc le COVID19 serait une attaque bactriologique de l'1 des 2)
> 
> Et l'autre truc - la 5G, c'est juste que les ondes affaiblissent les dfenses immunitaires : les tudes ont t + ou - interdites ... comme c'est bizarre
> 
> Justement, pendant le confinement le gouvernement a vot une loi qui permet aux oprateurs de poser des antennes sans l'accord du maire.


La c'est trop hollywoodien ...

----




> Les symptomes? Euh vu que se sont les mme qu'une grippe, voir d'un tas d'autre maladie...        
> 
> Donc Novembre 1 ou 2 cas en italie.
> Plus de cas.
> L'pidmie se dclenche en janvier, fvrier en Chine.
> Et puis par magie l'pidmie se repend de nouveau en Italie  partir de Fvrier
> Et fait de centaines de victimes alors qu'en dcembre et janvier rien


Fivre, perte de gout et odorat , problme respiratoire ...

----------


## Marco46

> De mon point de vue, nous devrions avoir une liste dite par lexcutif qui donne les priorits  appliquer.
> 
> Ce n'est pas efficace 
>  - de faire peser cette dcision sur les mdecins dans un contexte stressant et angoissant.
>  - D'avoir un traitement diffrenci selon ta relation avec le mdecin.
> 
> Les rgles doivent tre mise en place, et attaquable en justice.
> Autrement, c'est la porte ouverte aux pots de vins, aux passe droits, etc... ce qui ne me parait pas acceptable.
> C'est aussi un poid norme que l'on fait peser sur les paules de ceux en premire ligne, en les mettant alors en danger de saturation motionnelle trop forte.


Vous ne comprenez pas que c'est une mdecine de catastrophe.

Ils n'ont pas le temps de discuter avec tous leurs collgues du cas lors de la runion quotidienne (ils appellent a le staff) parce que la personne est dj morte. Ils n'ont pas non plus le temps de remplir de la paperasse ou de consulter un logiciel.

Vos propositions sont *lunaires*. 

Ce qui vivent les soignants c'est un 13 novembre 2015 *24/24h*, il va peut tre falloir commencer  arrter d'orbiter dans la stratosphre les gens, c'est de la mdecine de guerre / catastrophe, ils prennent des dcisions de vie ou de mort en quelques minutes parce que les places sont chres et que les aggravations sont trs trs rapides (quelques heures). Des gens meurent parce qu'ils n'arrivent pas  faire de transferts dans les temps, des meurent dans les ambulances parce qu'ils n'ont pas le temps d'arriver  l'hosto, etc ...

----------


## pmithrandir

> Tu sais que c'est comme cela le reste du temps (Le triage, les soins palliatifs etc) ? C'est des dcisions difficile et qui font intervenir normment de critre avec des tas de cas particuliers.
> Dsol mais non merci d'avoir un pseudo arbre de dcision/algo pour cela.


D'habitude, ca arrive de temps en temps, dans certains services, et on a le temps de prendre quelques minutes de reflexion, de demander aux collgues.
Dbrancher ou refuser des soins a quelqu'un c'est rare.
Regardez le procs Vincent Lambert, pour le dbrancher d'un respirateur il a fallu combien de temps ?

Pendant l'pidmie, a pourrait limite se faire comme ca. Ou en tout cas, quelquun arrivant dans le mme tat ne trouvera peut tre pas de respirateur disponible pour que l'on arrive la.

Le mec qui d'habitude est tranquille dans son service de gestion des malade psy (avec donc peut de mort, les difficults sont autres) qui se retrouve en commando pour travailler aux urgences a dcider de qui meurt ou pas... il n'est pas arm pour a.



> Vous ne comprenez pas que c'est une mdecine de catastrophe.
> 
> Ils n'ont pas le temps de discuter avec tous leurs collgues du cas lors de la runion quotidienne (ils appellent a le staff) parce que la personne est dj morte. Ils n'ont pas non plus le temps de remplir de la paperasse ou de consulter un logiciel.
> 
> Vos propositions sont *lunaires*. 
> 
> Ce qui vivent les soignants c'est un 13 novembre 2015 *24/24h*, il va peut tre falloir commencer  arrter d'orbiter dans la stratosphre les gens, c'est de la mdecine de guerre / catastrophe, ils prennent des dcisions de vie ou de mort en quelques minutes parce que les places sont chres et que les aggravations sont trs trs rapides (quelques heures). Des gens meurent parce qu'ils n'arrivent pas  faire de transferts dans les temps, des meurent dans les ambulances parce qu'ils n'ont pas le temps d'arriver  l'hosto, etc ...


Non, tu t'arceboute sur ton ide.

Tu dois bien savoir que le plus simple, ca reste d'executer des ordres. Surtout si ceux ci sont bien dcri, ils peuvent tre excut par des personnes de moindre qualit en mdecine.

L'Italie l'a fait, un guide qui donne la liste des priorits, qui donne des consignes claires qui permettent aux mdecins d'excuter sans avoir de cas de conscience personnelle qui entre en conflit.

Pour faire simple, si tu as un vieux de 75 ans et un jeune de 20 ans qui arrive, comment tu donne priorit pour le respirateur ?
Certains diront que le jeune doit l'avoir, mais si ce dernier est un multi violeur en srie et le papi un prix Nobel de la paix, ou Bill Gates ?
Et si maintenant tu as une femme enceinte et un jeune homme, tu sauves lequel ?
Dailleur, tu place ou la limite pour envoyer  lhpital, a 55 ans, 65 ou 75 ans ? On exclu ou pas ceux qui ont fum ?
Si un hpital dcide que ca se fait pas ordre d'arrive, qu'un second prfre l'age comme critre de choix, on fait quoi ?

Et surtout, si il y a un mort, on envoie la police arrter le mdecin pour homicide ? Il a dbranche papi qui allait mourir le lendemain pour sauver le gamin de 6 ans qui tait en phase foudroyante...

Mme en mdecine de guerre, il faut des procdure pour aider les gens a tenir,  garder leur nergie, et  blmer quelqu'un pour certaines dcisions. Ce n'est pas pour rien qu'a la guerre, on applique des ordres, pour ne pas avoir  rflchir.

----------


## DevTroglodyte

> Tu dois bien savoir que le plus simple, ca reste d'executer des ordres. Surtout si ceux ci sont bien dcri, ils peuvent tre excut par des personnes de moindre qualit en mdecine.


Heu l on parle d'tres humains, obligs de faire des choix difficiles, alors qu'ils ont pour vocation  soigner les gens. Pas  des machines. Mme si leur tat de fatigue doit en avoir zombifi pas mal.

----------


## Marco46

> Tu dois bien savoir que le plus simple, ca reste d'executer des ordres. Surtout si ceux ci sont bien dcri, ils peuvent tre excut par des personnes de moindre qualit en mdecine.


Tu ne comprends rien. Les mdecins n'ont d'ordres  recevoir de personne. Ils sont mdecins, ils agissent en leur me et conscience, ils n'ont pas besoin d'un guide de merde rdig par un crne d'oeuf dans un bureau, ils suivent ce qu'on leur a appris pendant leurs tudes et ce qui se fait naturellement dans leur milieu et ils agissent en responsabilit conformment au serment qu'ils ont prt, c'est  eux que revient la dcision finale, pas  un protocole  la con dcid dans un bureau hors de tout contexte.

Je suis tonn de te lire promouvoir les protocoles dbiles et la bureaucratie au lieu d'une dcision de libre arbitre d'une personne comptente et responsable.

C'est d'ailleurs un des problmes avec la chloroquine, c'est pas  l'tat d'interfrer sur les prescriptions, soit le mdicament est autoris et les mdecins peuvent prescrire et c'est le problme de chaque mdecin, soit il est interdit et il ne doit pas tre possible s'en procurer.




> L'Italie l'a fait, un guide qui donne la liste des priorits, qui donne des consignes claires qui permettent aux mdecins d'excuter sans avoir de cas de conscience personnelle qui entre en conflit.


Parce que l'Italie a 3 ou 4 fois moins de mdecins en poste qu'en France. Donc t'as des services entiers qui fonctionnent avec un seul mdecin ce qui signifie que des tches dvolues normalement  un mdecin sont attribues  des gens qui n'ont pas  avoir ces attributions en temps normal donc un protocole est ncessaire. On est pas  ce point l en France, peut tre  la fin du mandat de Macron quand il aura fini de bien pter les jambes du systme de sant.




> Pour faire simple, si tu as un vieux de 75 ans et un jeune de 20 ans qui arrive, comment tu donne priorit pour le respirateur ?
> Certains diront que le jeune doit l'avoir, mais si ce dernier est un multi violeur en srie et le papi un prix Nobel de la paix, ou Bill Gates ?
> Et si maintenant tu as une femme enceinte et un jeune homme, tu sauves lequel ?
> Dailleur, tu place ou la limite pour envoyer  lhpital, a 55 ans, 65 ou 75 ans ? On exclu ou pas ceux qui ont fum ?
> Si un hpital dcide que ca se fait pas ordre d'arrive, qu'un second prfre l'age comme critre de choix, on fait quoi ?


Chaque cas est unique et multi factoriel, c'est pour a qu'on confie la dcision  un humain apte  prendre la dcision en son me et conscience et avec un certain niveau de comptence c'est  dire : Un mdecin.




> Et surtout, si il y a un mort, on envoie la police arrter le mdecin pour homicide ? Il a dbranche papi qui allait mourir le lendemain pour sauver le gamin de 6 ans qui tait en phase foudroyante...


Pour que la police vienne il faudrait qu'elle soit au courant. Ne sous-estime pas le corporatisme de cette profession.




> Ce n'est pas pour rien qu'a la guerre, on applique des ordres, pour ne pas avoir  rflchir.


a n'a aucun rapport, et les soignants ne sont pas des militaires jusqu' preuve du contraire.

----------


## pmithrandir

Le mdecin, cet humain forcment exceptionnel et omnipotent qui ne fait jamais d erreur... celui qui n a qu une thique naturelle et qui est incorruptible..

Tu oublies que tu as affaire  des humains qui font des burn out, ont des tats d me, et des niveaux de formation compltement diffrent de l un  l autre.

Et je dteste les process, mais je sais aussi qu en cas de crise grave, ce n est pas le moment de s en passer.

Tient, une autre...
Tu sauves monsieur tout le monde o ton pote mdecin si tu n as qu un appareil disponible?

----------


## Marco46

En quoi une procdure sera plus pertinente et efficace ?

Une procdure a n'est jamais qu'une srie d'actions  raliser qui est pose hors contexte et rdige par un humain qui n'est pas exceptionnel ni omnipotent, etc ... C'est un truc de bourrin comme les scripts de force de vente.

Les personnels les plus qualifis sont les mdecins eux-mmes, les personnels les plus informs sont ceux qui sont en contact avec le problme  l'instant T, toi tu proposes de les infantiliser en leur retirant le pouvoir de dcision pour le confier  une procdure alors qu'ils sont supposs avoir le dernier mot et rpondre de leurs actes devant leurs pairs et la justice.

Et pourquoi le faire pour le COVID et pas pour un accident de voiture ? Tu sais que ce type de tri est ralis tout au long d'une anne normale par les urgentistes ?

En quoi c'est diffrent ici ?

Et pourquoi pas tablir une procdure pour les prsidents de la Rpublique en cas de crise sanitaire ? a doit tre stressant et il est pas form pour, a lui vitera de rflchir, de prendre ses responsablit et de stresser ? 

Tu veux que tes contemporains soient des hommes ou des robots irresponsables ?




> en cas de crise grave


Juste au passage, rien ne dit que soyons face  une crise (donc born dans le temps), il est tout  fait possible que nous soyons entr dans un monde o il faudra vivre avec le COVID-19 en permanence, nous ne le savons pas encore !

----------


## Ryu2000

En Core du Sud, des patients considrs guris du Covid-19  nouveau tests positifs



> Il est arriv dans de nombreux cas quun patient sous traitement soit test ngatif un jour et positif le lendemain , nuance Jeong Eun-kyeong, qui prcise quune tude est en cours sur ces cas. La ractivation du virus est cependant une hypothse lourde. Plusieurs cas de rechutes avaient dj t dclars, au Japon et en Chine notamment.


a manque d'infos, est-ce que le test est positif mais qu'ils n'ont pas de symptme ? Est-ce qu'ils sont contagieux ? Est-ce qu'ils ont de fortes difficults  respirer ?
Cette histoire de test positif, puis ngatif, puis positif, puis ngatif, etc, a me fait penser  des mdecins qui disaient que ce genre de chose se produisait avec le test VIH.

L'conomie va prendre cher :
Coronavirus : les Italiens repartent pour trois semaines de confinement



> Si Lombardie, Emilie-Romagne, Vntie et Pimont  ne repartent pas  court terme, le pays risque d'teindre dfinitivement son moteur , ont prvenu cette semaine des responsables du patronat (Confindustria) dans ces rgions. Ils ont exig  une feuille de route pour une rouverture ordonne et en toute scurit du cur conomique du pays .


Bon sinon pour l'histoire des hpitaux et des vieux, il y a des gens qui en parlent l :


Il y a un type (je crois que c'est Patrick Ecollan, mdecin urgentiste et directeur du Smur de la Salptrire  Paris) qui dit que ce n'est pas un problme de place (8:50) dans les hpitaux, c'est juste que les personnes avec des problmes pulmonaire ne survivront pas en ranimation. ( 7:13 "Hors pidmie c'est ce qu'il se passe aussi. Les gens qui ont des comorbidits  (...), ce sont des gens qui ne vont pas aller en ranimation, de faon collgiale on va dire "ben non, il n'y a aucun bnfice, elle ne s'en sortira pas"".) a doit probablement tre la version officielle du gouvernement.
Il dit aussi "au dessus de 80 ans c'est 8% de dcs, de 20  30 ans c'est moins de 0,03%".

----------


## foetus

> Cette histoire de test positif, puis ngatif, puis positif, puis ngatif, etc, a me fait penser  des mdecins qui disaient que ce genre de chose se produisait avec le test VIH.


D'aprs des infos + ou - fiables, c'est parce qu'on n'a pas de vaccin (quelque chose de sr).
Donc si les tests disent "tu as le COVID29" c'est vrai. Mais si les tests disent "tu n'as pas le COVID29" on ne peut rien dire  ::?:   ::?: 

C'est comme les tests srologiques  ::mrgreen::  qui testent la prsence d'anticorps. Si tu n'as pas d'anticorps cela veut dire soit tu n'as jamais eu le COVID29, soit ton immunit est termine (d'ailleurs on ne connait pas le temps d'immunit justement  ::wow:: )





> Il dit aussi "au dessus de 80 ans c'est 8% de dcs, de 20  30 ans c'est moins de 0,03%".


Ce sont  peu prs les chiffres chinois  ::mrgreen::  quoique, il me semblait plus que c'tait 10 - 12%

----------


## pmithrandir

En mme temps, beaucoup semblent dcouvrir que les vieux ne reoivent pas tous les traitements.

Mon grand pre n  pas eu d opration pour son  cancer parce que  85 ans.. les mdecins ont pense que c tait trop dangereux. Vu qu il est mort peu aprs, a peut aussi s interprter comme un refus de soin... Mais a ne m a jamais choqu, parce que c est vrai je pense.

----------


## zecreator

Oui, l'humanit n'a pas attendu le COVID-19 pour abandonner ses vieux dans des mouroirs avec le minimum de soins. Encore quelques annes, et on sera dans Soleil Vert : trouver une utilit conomique  nos vieux en les bouffant.

----------


## Ryu2000

Est-ce qu'aprs la crise il y aura d'un ct normment de chmeurs et de l'autre des gens qui bosseront 45h/semaine, avec moins de jours fris et moins de vacances ?
Pour le Medef, il faudra  travailler un peu plus  afin de relancer lconomie



> Cest la cration de richesses qui permettra daugmenter lassiette des impts et donc les recettes, et ainsi de rembourser la dette accumule pendant la crise , ajoute-t-il.
> 
>  Ensuite, il faudra bien se poser la question, tt ou tard, du temps de travail, des jours fris et des congs pays pour accompagner la reprise et faciliter, en travaillant un peu plus, la cration de croissance supplmentaire , juge le patron des patrons.


La France est dj endett  100% du PIB avant le confinement, l elle doit tre en train de s'endetter encore plus vite.
Les types du MEDEF, ainsi que les politiciens n'ont pas de vision  long terme, ils parlent de tenter d'effacer les pertes de croissance de 2020, d'ici 2021...
Le monde va mettre clairement plus d'un an  s'en remettre.

----------


## benjani13

Et une rflexion au travers de la statistique sur le choix entre donner le meilleur traitement qu'on a VS attendre des essaies sur de nouveaux mdicaments (videmment le but tant d'optimiser la part de chacun et non de faire un choix binaire), comment on peut justement faire des essaies efficaces en priodes d'urgences (comment statistiquement on sait qu'on peut lancer avec assez d'assurance un mdicament sans attendre la fin de l'tude)

----------


## foetus

Anne Hildago veut mettre en place 1 "certificat d'immunit" pour se dplacer sans contraintes
Ca craint comme ide  ::help:: 

Dj, si on passe sur la disponibilit des tests srologiques et de leur fiabilit, cela veut dire que si tu n'as pas attrap le COVID-19 ni tu es porteur sain, tu vas rester confin  ::koi::  ce n'est pas trs clair  ::weird:: 
Et en plus, on ne connait pas le temps d'immunit du COVID-19. Parce que les personnes qui l'ont attrap en fvrier ou en mars, vont-ils  encore avoir les anticorps qui prouvent qu'ils sont immuniss en mai, en juin ou plus loin  ::koi::  ?  ::aie::

----------


## Marco46

Il n'y aura pas de dconfinement sans test de srologie massif. Et oui ils ne rentrent pas encore dans les dtails mais dans un premier temps il est clair que les personnes qui auront guri du virus seront les premires  pouvoir retrouver une vie  peu prs normale.

Pour certains il y a des chances que le confinement dure jusqu' l'automne voire plus et qu'on vive avec cette merde pendant des annes. Nous sommes entrs dans un nouveau monde.

----------


## ABCIWEB

> Il n'y aura pas de dconfinement sans test de srologie massif. Et oui ils ne rentrent pas encore dans les dtails mais dans un premier temps il est clair que les personnes qui auront guri du virus seront les premires  pouvoir retrouver une vie  peu prs normale.
> 
> Pour certains il y a des chances que le confinement dure jusqu' l'automne voire plus et qu'on vive avec cette merde pendant des annes. Nous sommes entrs dans un nouveau monde.


Le premier post de Ryu2000 en haut de cette page indique que certains patients considrs comme guris (et tests ngatifs) ont fait une rechute quelques jours plus tard et sont de nouveau positifs. Une cinquantaine de cas ont t observs en Core du sud et ils penchent plus sur l'hypothse que le virus se soit ractiv que sur une rinfection... Donc mme pour ceux qui ont guris, c'est pas simple. Reste  savoir s'il y a une priode aprs laquelle on est certain qu'il ne se ractivera pas. Et oui on est dans la merde, on ne sait pas o l'on va.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Anne Hildago veut mettre en place 1 "certificat d'immunit" pour se dplacer sans contraintes


En principe une fois que t'es guri d'une maladie de ce genre tu peux mieux t'en dfendre. La vaccination est base sur cette logique, il y a un type de vaccin qui est un virus dsactiv, pour que ton systme immunitaire apprenne  la combattre sans prendre trop de risque.
Donc a a du sens de rendre libre ceux qui sont guri, bon aprs peut-tre que parfois la maladie se ractive et que les personnes guri peuvent contaminer les autres. Mais normalement c'est top d'tre guris d'une nouvelle maladie, parce que ton systme immunitaire est  jour.




> si tu n'as pas attrap le COVID-19 ni tu es porteur sain, tu vas rester confin


Logique, si tu n'as jamais eu la maladie tu risques de lattraper en sortant... Les immuniss sont prt  se dfendre, mais pas toi. 
Le truc c'est de ne pas saturer les hpitaux, il y a 98% de chance de gurir sans rien faire de particulier, mais dans les 2% qui restent certains vont se retrouver  lhpital.
Il faudrait laisser sortir des gens, comme a ils se feraient contaminer, les survivants s'immuniseraient et petit  petit tout le monde finirait immunis. Mais si on laisse trop de gens sortir en mme temps les hpitaux seront satur et il y aura plus de morts.

Si tout le monde tait malade en mme temps, il y aurait plus de morts mais le peuple serait immunis plus vite. Apparemment c'est la stratgie de Jair Bolsonaro. Donc que les Brsiliens fassent cobayes et on tudiera les rsultats par la suite.




> Une cinquantaine de cas ont t observs en Core du sud et ils penchent plus sur l'hypothse que le virus se soit ractiv que sur une rinfection...


On a pas encore assez de recul pour savoir exactement ce qu'il se passe, mais *en principe c'est beaucoup mieux d'tre guris que de ne jamais avoir contract cette maladie.*




> Nous sommes entrs dans un nouveau monde.


a c'est surtout du point de vue conomique, parce que plein d'entreprises vont faire faillite et peut-tre qu'une banque va seffondrer et entrainer toute l'conomie mondiale dans sa chute.
Mais dans les annes  venir, si on t'apprends que t'as le SARS-CoV-2, a te fera le mme effet que si on te disait que t'as un rhume...
Ce n'est pas une maladie extrmement mortelle. Aujourd'hui t'as 98% de chance de gurir, l'anne prochaine ce sera encore plus que a.

====
Bon sinon j'ai une citation d'un allemand (Heiko Maas ministre allemand des affaires trangres) qui parle de l'UE :
I Find It Appropriate that Every Member State First Acted Nationally



> DER SPIEGEL: This week, EU finance ministers debated whether funds from the euro bailout fund, the European Stability Mechanism (ESM), should be tied to strict conditions like they were during the financial crisis. What is your answer to that question?
> 
> Maas: In this crisis, we need quick help *without any of the strict conditions or torture devices, meaning without the troika or tough austerity measures.*
> 
> DER SPIEGEL: To mitigate the consequences of the crisis, Italy, France, Spain and others have called for joint bonds to be issued. What are the fundamental arguments against such "corona bonds?"
> 
> Maas: The fact that we don't have a majority in the EU is one argument against them. This isn't only due to Germany, but also other governments. In the current crisis, we need quick answers that can be agreed upon in the eurozone. (German Finance Minister) Olaf Scholz and I had therefore suggested bundling different instruments into one toolbox: the ESM, the European Investment Bank, the SURE program and the forthcoming EU budget. These are also the essential elements of the compromise on which the EU finance ministers have now agreed.


La torture c'est ce que l'UE a fait subir  la Grce. L'austrit tait violente l-bas, il y a eu des crises sanitaires et tout le bordel.
Le pouvoir allemand n'avait pas de problme  faire souffrir les grecs, mais ils ne veulent pas souffrir eux mme.

====
Si les hpitaux manquent de personnels et de moyens depuis des annes, c'est en trs grande partie  cause de l'UE...
 La Commission europenne a demand 63 fois aux tats de rduire les dpenses de sant  dnonce leurodput Martin Schirdewan



> Martin Schirdewan :  63 reprises entre 2011 et 2018, *la Commission europenne a recommand aux tats membres de lUE de privatiser certains pans du secteur de la sant ou de rduire les dpenses publiques en matire de sant*. Ces recommandations ont vis quasiment tous les tats, qui ont en gnral obtempr. Il y a videmment un impact sur ltat des systmes de sant nationaux, notamment dans les pays affects par la crise financire (des annes 2010  NDLR). Cest dautant plus grave aujourdhui, avec la crise du coronavirus. La capacit de raction des pays est affaiblie.


===
Coronavirus : Emmanuel Macron veut encore serrer la vis



> "Ceux qui sattendent  une perspective de sortie de crise vont tre dus, confiait samedi au JDD un membre haut plac de lexcutif. Ce sera plutt un discours churchillien."


Je vais peut-tre regarder l'intervention de Macron lundi soir.

----------


## Marco46

> Mais dans les annes  venir, si on t'apprends que t'as le SARS-CoV-2, a te fera le mme effet que si on te disait que t'as un rhume...
> Ce n'est pas une maladie extrmement mortelle. Aujourd'hui t'as 98% de chance de gurir, l'anne prochaine ce sera encore plus que a.


Je constate qu'il y a toujours des abrutis qui n'ont pas compris  quoi nous avions affaire malgr 4 semaines de confinement ...

Un contamin a une chance sur cinq de ncessiter une hospitalisation avec un respirateur.
Parmi ces personnes, une sur cinq va s'aggraver et ncessiter une ranimation.
Et enfin parmi ces personnes en ra, une sur deux va dcder.

Ce qui donne 98% de chances de survivre ce qui est 10 fois plus ltal que la grippe. Donc ta comparaison avec le rhume comment te dire ... On meurt pas d'un rhume ...

A tout ceci s'ajoute le fait que ces stats sont valables pour un pays dont le systme de sant tient  peu prs mais si la capacit de charge est dpasse l a va tre plus proche de 20% de mortalit que de 2%, d'o la ncessit absolue du confinement et d'une extrme prudence lors du dconfinement. videmment si le protocole Raoult tait appliqu massivement et qu'il tenait ses promesses ce serait diffrent.

Tant que nous n'avons rien pour grer ce virus a sera le bordel parce que si le systme de soin explose c'est toute la socit qui explose avec lui.

----------


## foetus

> Ce qui donne 98% de chances de survivre ce qui est 10 fois plus ltal que la grippe.


Surtout que ceux qui ont guris, certains te disent c'est un rhume "grosse fatigue, 10 jours au lit, toux" et d'autres te disent "j'ai t KO pendant 2 semaines, pli en 2 et ensuite 3 semaines  m'en remettre"

 ::help::

----------


## Ryu2000

> Un contamin a une chance sur cinq de ncessiter une hospitalisation avec un respirateur.


C'tait une figure de style.
Le truc c'tait de dire quand nos systmes immunitaires seront tous  jour, a fera moins de dgts. En principe si t'as dj vaincu la maladie une fois, t'es mieux prpar  la vaincre  nouveau. Et si a se trouve l'anne prochaine il y a aura des mdicaments qui aideront un peu.
De toute faon la vraie violence de l'pidmie, ce n'est pas le nombre de morts, c'est la catastrophe conomique.

 moins que la maladie ait des effets  long terme qu'il est impossible de connaitre pour le moment, ou qu'elle mute pour devenir plus dangereuse, a devrait aller il ne devrait pas y avoir des centaines de millions de morts.




> On meurt pas d'un rhume ...


a dpend, parfois les rhinovirus pourraient tre  lorigine dinfections respiratoires plus dangereuses.
Rhinovirus Outbreaks in Long-term Care Facilities, Ontario, Canada

----------


## MABROUKI

> Est-ce qu'aprs la crise il y aura d'un ct normment de chmeurs et de l'autre des gens qui bosseront 45h/semaine, avec moins de jours fris et moins de vacances ?
> Pour le Medef, il faudra  travailler un peu plus  afin de relancer lconomie


Les  types  du syndicat MEDEF  qui sont  des syndicalistes et non des patrons d'entreprises disent  n'importe quoi comme les politicards.
Travailler un peu plus signifie par exemple  travailler  20 heures par jour ,ou  vivre 130 ans ce qui est impossible pour  les patrons et les salaris  senss .
Tout au plus si des Etats se  trouvent  excessivement endettes aprs la crise sanitaire ,on appliquera  les remdes financiers habituels :rchelonnement aux calendes grecques  (qui n'existent as) des dettes.
C'est la punition  de tout crancier  qui a trop prt  un client  qu'il savait insolvable.

----------


## tanaka59

Bonsoir, 

Je ragis par rapport  la situation actuelle lie au dconfinement  venir . Ce n'est que mon opinion ... mais du bon sens : 

1) gnralisation du masque obligatoire

2) fermeture des frontires externes  Schengen jusqu' septembre

3) Rouverture des frontires entre les pays de Schengen + associs . Pourquoi ? Je vais donner plusieurs exemples :

> commerants et artisans transfrontaliers sans clientles du pays voisin . On empche les clients de venir jusqu'en septembre (soit 4  6 mois ) et on tue ces petits commerces ?
> courriers et colis bloqus en douane
> tudiants dans l'impossibilit de prparer la rentre universitaire 2020-2021 , comment prparer les inscriptions et chercher un logement si on ne peut pas quitter son pays ?
> quid des stages en entreprises avec dj 1 mois de retard  l'tranger ?
> les propritaires de rsidences secondaires , si on les bloquent cet t c'est des dmarches administratives ou des travaux retards (des runions de syndic que l'on ne peut pas faire, des artisans du BTP qui ne pourront pas travailler faute de chantier ... )
> des tudiants qui ont un contrat de travail  l'tranger , quid du financement de leur anne universitaire ?
> les coliers , collgiens et lycens qui doivent finaliser des examens de fin d'anne , quid de belges venant tudier en France par exemple ? on les empches de venir jusqu'en septembre et de ne pas pouvoir prparer la rentre ou finaliser l'anne ?
> commerants et artisans sans marchandises ou inversement avec des stocks  couls plein a craquer ? Ne pas pouvoir livrer biens et services  des clients frontaliers bloqus c'est de l'argent qui dort et coute  l'entreprise ! Meubles, voitures, travaux, matriaux de construction, prestations de services , nourriture ...
> quid des biens et services non vendus en France et bloqus dans le pays voisin faute de pouvoir franchir la frontire ?
> quid de ceux devant signer un contrat de travail  l'tranger ?
> quid des dmarches administratives  raliser  l'tranger ?
> quid des entretiens d'embauches ?
> quid des dmnagements ?
> quid de la l'accs  des services de soin mdico-sociaux dans les pays voisins ?

Celui qui me dit que texto "si on doit tenir jusqu' septembre et cela doit rester fermer" ... je lui dis qu'il se trompe. Vivant  la frontire Franco-Belge , bon nombre de commerant commencent  tirer la sonnette d'alarme niveau CA. Si cela ne repart pas cet t, beaucoup vont mettre la clef sous la porte ... Autre exemple avec les tablissements de jours pour les personnes handicapes en Belgique. Beaucoup de Lillois vont sur Tournai ou Mouscron, pour cause de fermeture de frontire plus de centre de jour et cela commence  peser pour les familles de franais concerns. 

4) Rouverture des :

> tablissements de services recevant du public (notaire, banque, assurance, agence dintrim ...)
> administrations et services publiques
> tous les commerces de bien et services (petit comme grand), brico, jardinage, centre auto, coiffeur, esthtique, presse ...
> limiter l'ouverture des restaurants d'entreprises et de collectivit et des restaurants ou caf uniquement le midi dans un premier temps (avec fermeture le soir  18h, distanciation sociales )

Pour tous ces tablissements maintenir des systmes de rgulations, du nombre de personnes entrantes et sortantes . Si faut attendre 1h pour rentrer cher Leroy Merlin dans 2 mois , comme on le fait maintenant pour faire ces courses , je prconise de le faire. Mme pour aller en mairie, chez le coiffeur ou la concession auto

5) Maintenir fermer : 
les bars
les discothques
les salles de sports
les centres culturels
les lieux associatifs
les muses
les parcs
les domaines naturels et patrimoniaux  visiter
les sites naturels
les piscines
les foires, les brocantes, les cirques, les ftes foraines, les manifestations musicales/culturelles/associatives/religieuses/sportives, les festivals
les stades
les salles de spectacles
les lieux de cultes

6) tester massivement

7) traiter rapidement le moindre identifier 

8) protger les plus fragiles

9) pas d'vnement promotionnel type solde en magasin , ou tout vnement pour appter les clients jusqu' septembre

10) dire que les gens devront travailler plus est une hrsie sans nom ... Si l'on empche les gens d'avoir une "pause vacance" , avec le stress accumul, l'anxit, la nervosit ... Cet hiver les suicides, les dpressions, les accidents cardiaques vont exploser ! Dommage collatral lis au confinement qu'on a tendance a oublier ! 

L'isolement est pesant, des corporations ont travaills comme des fous ... Les humains ont besoin de "souffler". L't doit permettre de reprendre un souffle , pour reprendre correctement  la rentre.

----------


## foetus

> Je ragis par rapport  la situation actuelle lie au dconfinement  venir . Ce n'est que mon opinion ... mais du bon sens


 ::whistle::  intresse-toi  laccord europen pour relancer lconomie et des restrictions budgtaires que cela va [encore] impliquer ... mais surtout en cas de non respect des rgles, on peut avoir un plan d'austrit  la grecque  ::aie::   ::aie:: 

Donc actuellement on a une norme pression conomique double d'une pression europenne : merci le gouvernement, l'Europe, les industriels  ::kiss:: 

De toute manire Macron promet 3 millions de tests *fin mai* : ce gouvernement de branques de l'infini ne sert  rien, on ne peut pas compter sur lui  ::ange::

----------


## Ryu2000

> 2) fermeture des frontires externes  Schengen jusqu' septembre


Non mais a c'est le fonctionnement normal de Schengen, en principe les pays  la frontire doivent protger l'UE, d'ailleurs la Hongrie a un peu fait le taf pour empcher trop de clandestins d'entrer par l-bas.




> > commerants et artisans transfrontaliers sans clientles du pays voisin . On empche les clients de venir jusqu'en septembre (soit 4  6 mois ) et on tue ces petits commerces ?


Alors c'est vrai qu'il y a un paquet de Suisses qui ne peuvent plus venir faire leur courses dans les grandes surfaces franaises, mais bon tant pis, c'est normal que ce soit interdit, ils peuvent acheter les mmes articles plus prs de chez eux.




> > courriers et colis bloqus en douane


Ouais a fait chier, j'ai un RGP-Pi qui est bloqu en Espagne depuis le 3 avril. Mais a va, dans 2, 3 mois il devrait arriver.




> > tudiants dans l'impossibilit de prparer la rentre universitaire 2020-2021 , comment prparer les inscriptions et chercher un logement si on ne peut pas quitter son pays ?


Il y a internet donc ils ne sont pas oblig de se dplacer. Les tudes c'est secondaire en ce moment, on sait dj mme pas comment les examens auront lieu, vu que les coles seront toujours fermes en juin.
Mais peut-tre qu' partir de juin/juillet les jeunes auront le droit de se dplacer plus librement, ils pourront visiter des appartements  ce moment l.
C'est cool les tudes, a occupe les jeunes avant qu'ils arrivent au RSA. Ce n'est pas comme si un avenir radieux les attendait...




> > quid de ceux devant signer un contrat de travail  l'tranger ?


Mais on s'en fout de a. L'important c'est de rgler le problme du SARS-CoV-2.
Bien sure qu'il va y avoir normment de faillites, *le gouvernement a choisi la stratgie du confinement*, donc on reste chez soi.
Chaque pays  sa politique, dans certains pays le confinement se terminera plus tt que dans d'autres.
*En France on n'a pas de masque et on ne fait pas de test*, donc on ne sera pas les premiers  repartir.
La prochaine fois on testera massivement et on portera tous des masques ds qu'on entendra parler d'un cas dans le monde, comme a au tout dbut on trouvera des porteurs sains et les confinera pour les empcher de contaminer les autres.

a se passe comment en Belgique ? 
Elle est pas super crdible Maggie De Block, c'est un peu bizarre une ministre de la sant obse, (cela dit il doit y avoir des ministres du travail qui n'ont jamais travaill ou cr d'entreprise et des ministre de la sant qui sont li  l'industrie pharmaceutique, donc il y a pire qu'une ministre de la sant obse) il y a des masques et des tests l-bas ?
Mais au pire si la frontire entre la Belgique est la France reste ferme, il reste toujours les frontires avec les Pays-Bas, l'Allemagne, et le Luxembourg.
L'Allemagne a ferm ses frontires avant la France, mais elle en ouvra peut-tre certaines avant la France.

Coronavirus : l'Allemagne condamne des actes anti-franais dans les zones frontalires



> Des Franais se sont adresss  lui pour dire qu'on leur avait crach dessus lors de promenade ou  la caisse de supermarchs. L'un d'eux s'est entendu dire "Retourne dans ton pays du corona ! ", a-t-il expliqu. Le maire a dans ce contexte critiqu la fermeture de la frontire avec la France par les autorits allemandes mi-mars, dcide dans le but de freiner la contagion de la pandmie. "Ce dont nous avions besoin, c'tait d'une action commune avec la France", a-t-il dclar. *Le 16 mars, l'Allemagne a restreint fortement les entres sur son territoire en effectuant des contrles drastiques, notamment avec la France.*


L on voit bien qu'il n'y a aucune solidarit entre les peuples de l'UE.
D'ailleurs l'euro et l'UE ne survivront peut-tre pas cette crise.




> > quid des entretiens d'embauches ?


C'est pas une priode gnial pour chercher du travail. Ce serait bizarre d'arriver dans une entreprise en ce moment. Les entreprises sont plus en train de mettre tout le monde au chmage partiel que d'en embaucher. (il y a des SSII qui ne vont pas survivre)
Il y aura peut-tre moyen de passer des entretiens d'embauche physique en Septembre.




> bon nombre de commerant commencent  tirer la sonnette d'alarme niveau CA. Si cela ne repart pas cet t, beaucoup vont mettre la clef sous la porte ...


De toute faon normment d'entreprises vont faire faillite, on ne va pas laisser des gens traverser les frontires pour faire des courses.
Les commerants ont dj de la chance d'tre autoris  ouvrir, parce que les restaurants, les bars, les salles de sports vont rests totalement ferm pendant longtemps encore.
Dans quelque semaines les Suisses auront le droit de venir faire leur courses en France, alors les bars seront toujours ferms.
Donc quelque part les commerants sont des privilgis par rapport  plein d'autres qui sont totalement  l'arrt. Aprs c'est le jeu de la survie. Les entreprises doivent avoir de quoi survivre 3, 4 mois sans aucune rentr d'argent.




> Si l'on empche les gens d'avoir une "pause vacance" , avec le stress accumul, l'anxit, la nervosit ...


Pour certains, le chmage partiel c'est un peu des vacances. C'est un peu frustrant car tu ne peux pas beaucoup sortir, mais pour beaucoup de personnes a doit tre moins stressant que le boulot.
Mais a va il parait qu'en mi-mai il est possible que le dconfinement commence un peu (on en saura peut-tre plus ce soir).




> on peut avoir un plan d'austrit  la grecque


Les allemands ne sont pas trop chaud pour subir ce qu'a subit la Grce :



> Maas: In this crisis, we need quick help *without any of the strict conditions or torture devices, meaning without the troika or tough austerity measures*.





> ce gouvernement de branques de l'infini ne sert  rien, on ne peut pas compter sur lui


Rvolution !
Il faudrait trouver un moyen de se dbarrasser des partis comme PS/LR/LREM/EELV/RN/LFI, mais bon ce n'est pas gagn...
Les manifestations vont tre interdites pendant longtemps et l'arme sera envoy pour calmer tout le monde.

Le gouvernement LREM est nul mais ses prdcesseurs l'taient galement.
La privatisation et la dgradation des services publics n'a pas commenc sous LREM.
Bon aprs LREM a fait de la merde en empchant des laboratoires de crer des tests... Tester c'est utile, c'est bien de savoir quand on est infect.

===
Pourquoi certains pensent que le SARS-CoV-2 va rester pendant des annes ?
Il parait qu'il ressemble beaucoup au SARS-CoV-1 de 2003 (en plus contagieux et en beaucoup moins mortel), peut-tre que le 2 va faire comme le 1 est disparaitre assez vite.  partir de 2005 on entend plus trop parler du SARS-CoV-1.
Donc si a se trouve en 2022 il n'y aura plus d'histoire de SARS-CoV-2.

===
Edit :
J'ai oubli de citer a :
Confinement : pourquoi le jour daprs inquite les services de renseignement



> Selon des notes confidentielles que nous avons pu consulter, le service central du renseignement territorial redoute une radicalisation de la contestation sociale  lissue du confinement.


Il faut tre abonne pour lire l'article, mais sinon il y a a :
La colre ne faiblit pas : les renseignements redouteraient un embrasement post-confinement



> Le jour d'aprs est un thme fortement mobilisateur des mouvances contestataires. Le confinement ne permet plus  la grogne populaire de s'exprimer, mais la colre ne faiblit pas et la gestion de crise, trs critique, nourrit la contestation, peut-on ainsi lire dans des notes dates des 7, 8 et 9 avril, cites par Le Parisien. Selon le SCRT, le concept de jour d'aprs ne manquerait pas de sduire les syndicats traditionnels, ainsi que les victimes conomiques de la crise qui pourraient tre tentes de descendre dans la rue. A partir de ses observations effectues sur les rseaux sociaux, le SRCT sinquiterait particulirement d'une transversalit des luttes [associant] Gilets jaunes et blouses blanches.


Plein de gens de la classe moyenne vont se retrouver au chmage, plein de petites entreprises vont faire faillite, donc coup ils seront chaud pour rejoindre les gilets jaunes ou un mouvement du genre.

----------


## tanaka59

Bonjour 




> intresse-toi  laccord europen pour relancer lconomie et des restrictions budgtaires que cela va [encore] impliquer ... mais surtout en cas de non respect des rgles, on peut avoir un plan d'austrit  la grecque  
> 
> Donc actuellement on a une norme pression conomique double d'une pression europenne : merci le gouvernement, l'Europe, les industriels 
> 
> De toute manire Macron promet 3 millions de tests *fin mai* : ce gouvernement de branques de l'infini ne sert  rien, on ne peut pas compter sur lui


C'est surtout faire tourner la planche  billet ... 100 , 250 , 500 , 1000 milliards ... 

1) Soit on fait tourner la planche  billet
2) Soit on se retrouve avec un chmage puissance 10 




> Non mais a c'est le fonctionnement normal de Schengen, en principe les pays  la frontire doivent protger l'UE, d'ailleurs la Hongrie a un peu fait le taf pour empcher trop de clandestins d'entrer par l-bas.


Oui j'ai vu cela , dans une moindre mesure on pourrait dire "merci" de faire le sale boulot ... tout comme l'Italie ou la Grce  ::?: 




> Alors c'est vrai qu'il y a un paquet de Suisses qui ne peuvent plus venir faire leur courses dans les grandes surfaces franaises, mais bon tant pis, c'est normal que ce soit interdit, ils peuvent acheter les mmes articles plus prs de chez eux.


Bien non est c'est justement la tout le problme. Faut arrter de croire que tout ce que l'on trouve en France se trouve aussi  l'tranger ! Cela s'appelle la mondialisation ... Des pays se spcialisent , c'est pas pour rien que le maintien des frontires ferms  lintrieur de Schengen comme  en emmerder plus d'un ! 

Les insulaires vont tre les premiers  comprendre la douleur ! UK, Ireland , Iceland, Dom-Tom , Corse, Iles en Grce et Italie, Malte, Canaries ... Tout ce qui arrive par bateaux ou avion ou ne passe plus ou alors au compte goute ! 

Va dire  King Fischer les magasins, B&Q en UK ne seront plus approvisionns jusqu' septembre voir octobre ! Tu vas vite avoir le se secteur du BTP a cours de matriaux. Va dire aussi au secteur agricole ou des PME dans les DOM-TOM > pas de livraisons de colis depuis la mtropole / Europe = chaine de production  l'arrt ... Secteur agroalimentaire compris , mme pour les pices de rechanges ! 




> Ouais a fait chier, j'ai un RGP-Pi qui est bloqu en Espagne depuis le 3 avril. Mais a va, dans 2, 3 mois il devrait arriver.


Oui est ce type de problme est quadruple : 

> le fabricant ne touche pas ses sous
> le transporteur a de la marchandise bloqu dans ses entrepts non extensible qui ont un cout pour lui
> le vendeur accumule les retards de livraisons, manque de ref en rayon, plus de SAV ... Cela a aussi un coup financier (non vente, perte de crdibilit et de clientle , image de la marque ... )
> le client final se retrouve bloqu et ne peut pas avancer sur un sujet/dossier , risque de perte du colis donc d'argent aussi ...




> Il y a internet donc ils ne sont pas oblig de se dplacer.


Tout ne se fait pas par internet ... A un moment , c'est redescendre sur terre et arrter idaliser que tout peut se faire ainsi ! Un entretien physique ne remplace aucunement un entretien rel .




> Les tudes c'est secondaire en ce moment, on sait dj mme pas comment les examens auront lieu, vu que les coles seront toujours fermes en juin.


Alors non justement ! Sinon tous les tudiants en difficult c'est des potentiels chmeurs de plus ! Ce que le beaucoup de monde a tendance a oublier ! Dans le lot c'est aussi de possible futur professionnel de la sant qui ne seront pas form  temps ! 

On fait quoi demain si on manque encore plus de bras dans le domaine de la sant dans une situation comme celle ci ? Certains ne mesure pas bien le risque on dirait :/ 




> Mais peut-tre qu' partir de juin/juillet les jeunes auront le droit de se dplacer plus librement, ils pourront visiter des appartements  ce moment l.
> C'est cool les tudes, a occupe les jeunes avant qu'ils arrivent au RSA. Ce n'est pas comme si un avenir radieux les attendait...


Je ne trouve pas cela cool ! Je dirais mme rvoltant , voir mme scandaleux ! On flingue des futurs professionnels ! Et aprs les employeurs pleureront car ceux ci ont pas t form correctement ...




> Mais on s'en fout de a. L'important c'est de rgler le problme du SARS-CoV-2.


On ne peut se foutre de rien ...

On doit grer un problme triple :

> problme sanitaire
> aprs le problme sanitaire et du confinement avec l'isolement , il faudra grer les dpressions, accidents cardiaque, choc post traumatiques lis au stress et anxit de la situation
> un crise sociale 

Mais non continuons d'ignorer les risques en cascades ! 




> Bien sure qu'il va y avoir normment de faillites, *le gouvernement a choisi la stratgie du confinement*, donc on reste chez soi.
> 
> Chaque pays  sa politique, dans certains pays le confinement se terminera plus tt que dans d'autres.
> *En France on n'a pas de masque et on ne fait pas de test*, donc on ne sera pas les premiers  repartir.
> La prochaine fois on testera massivement et on portera tous des masques ds qu'on entendra parler d'un cas dans le monde, comme a au tout dbut on trouvera des porteurs sains et les confinera pour les empcher de contaminer les autres.


L'amateurisme franais dans toute sa splendeur ... L'imprparation, la dsordre, brouillon, fouillis comme toujours pour grer les crises ... avec son lot de situation kafkaenne, ubuesque, aberrante et j'en passe !




> a se passe comment en Belgique ? 
> Elle est pas super crdible Maggie De Block, c'est un peu bizarre une ministre de la sant obse, (cela dit il doit y avoir des ministres du travail qui n'ont jamais travaill ou cr d'entreprise et des ministre de la sant qui sont li  l'industrie pharmaceutique, donc il y a pire qu'une ministre de la sant obse) il y a des masques et des tests l-bas ?


C'est  l'image de la France, des querelles de clochers en Wallons et Flamands .. Fdralisme ct Flamands, et assistanat ct wallons ... Avec des mesures aussi diffrentes d'une rgion  l'autre. 




> Mais au pire si la frontire entre la Belgique est la France reste ferme, il reste toujours les frontires avec les Pays-Bas, l'Allemagne, et le Luxembourg.
> L'Allemagne a ferm ses frontires avant la France, mais elle en ouvra peut-tre certaines avant la France.


Alors la j'invite certains  venir voir les frontires, franco-beneluxo-germaines ... Un vrai gruyres contrler et avec des situations plus que farfelu :

https://actu.fr/hauts-de-france/watt..._32487862.html
https://www.francebleu.fr/infos/soci...ole-1585932469
https://www.lavenir.net/cnt/dmf20200...a-la-frontiere
https://www.lavoixdunord.fr/738025/a...ce-confinement
https://www.republicain-lorrain.fr/e...coupee-en-deux
https://www.arte.tv/fr/videos/096933...es-frontieres/




> C'est pas une priode gnial pour chercher du travail. Ce serait bizarre d'arriver dans une entreprise en ce moment. Les entreprises sont plus en train de mettre tout le monde au chmage partiel que d'en embaucher. (il y a des SSII qui ne vont pas survivre)
> Il y aura peut-tre moyen de passer des entretiens d'embauche physique en Septembre.


Lol la bonne blague ! J'ai reu une comm de ple emploi m'informant que je suis tenu de continuer  chercher du taff . Ok , j'envoye surtout des candidatures dans le vent, les services RH sont dbords par le chmage partiel et la paperasse  faire . 





> De toute faon normment d'entreprises vont faire faillite, on ne va pas laisser des gens traverser les frontires pour faire des courses.
> Les commerants ont dj de la chance d'tre autoris  ouvrir, parce que les restaurants, les bars, les salles de sports vont rests totalement ferm pendant longtemps encore.
> Dans quelque semaines les Suisses auront le droit de venir faire leur courses en France, alors les bars seront toujours ferms.
> 
> Donc quelque part les commerants sont des privilgis par rapport  plein d'autres qui sont totalement  l'arrt. Aprs c'est le jeu de la survie. Les entreprises doivent avoir de quoi survivre 3, 4 mois sans aucune rentr d'argent.


On parle d'une situation depuis Mars . Donc Mars  septembre , cela fait plutt 5  6 mois que 3  4 ... dsol ! 




> Pour certains, le chmage partiel c'est un peu des vacances. C'est un peu frustrant car tu ne peux pas beaucoup sortir, mais pour beaucoup de personnes a doit tre moins stressant que le boulot.
> Mais a va il parait qu'en mi-mai il est possible que le dconfinement commence un peu (on en saura peut-tre plus ce soir).


Pour les agences d'interim et socits de presta , elles se mordent les doigts ! Plein de contrat CDD/intrim/presta que l'on ne peut pas envoyer en presta ... mais faut verser du chmage partiel en masse et sans rentrer d'argent frais ! Le business modle = une personne qui boss = commission . Je n'ose imaginer une faillite de Manpower, Randstad ou Adecco ... On frise le millions de personnes  :8O:  ::?:  !!!




> Rvolution !
> Il faudrait trouver un moyen de se dbarrasser des partis comme PS/LR/LREM/EELV/RN/LFI, mais bon ce n'est pas gagn...
> Les manifestations vont tre interdites pendant longtemps et l'arme sera envoy pour calmer tout le monde.
> 
> Le gouvernement LREM est nul mais ses prdcesseurs l'taient galement.
> La privatisation et la dgradation des services publics n'a pas commenc sous LREM.
> Bon aprs LREM a fait de la merde en empchant des laboratoires de crer des tests... Tester c'est utile, c'est bien de savoir quand on est infect.


Panier de crabe, pas un pour rattraper l'autre ... Mme d'autres futurs partis, se sera la mme ligne ...




> Pourquoi certains pensent que le SARS-CoV-2 va rester pendant des annes ?
> Il parait qu'il ressemble beaucoup au SARS-CoV-1 de 2003 (en plus contagieux et en beaucoup moins mortel), peut-tre que le 2 va faire comme le 1 est disparaitre assez vite.  partir de 2005 on entend plus trop parler du SARS-CoV-1.
> Donc si a se trouve en 2022 il n'y aura plus d'histoire de SARS-CoV-2.


Je serai plus prudent. Une maladie ne disparait pas d'un claquement de doigt ...  ::?:

----------


## MABROUKI

> Pourquoi certains pensent que le SARS-CoV-2 va rester pendant des annes ?
> Il parait qu'il ressemble beaucoup au SARS-CoV-1 de 2003 (en plus contagieux et en beaucoup moins mortel), peut-tre que le 2 va faire comme le 1 est disparaitre assez vite.  partir de 2005 on entend plus trop parler du SARS-CoV-1.
> Donc si a se trouve en 2022 il n'y aura plus d'histoire de SARS-CoV-2.


Il est probable  que la saga  des corona virus  continuera  sevir dan le futur proche  sous un nouveau dguisement.
Rien ne prouve  que le Sars-cov2 n'est qu'un proxy du Sars-cov1.
Je suis moins optimiste  d'autant plus  qu'il n'y a ni vaccin ,ni mdication de cheval, fins prts.

Meme le simple bacille de la peste dans le pass  (et d'autres) ont mut : peste bubonique,peste pulmonaire etc...
l

----------


## tanaka59

J'ajouterai une chose. 

Actuellement la quasi totalit des tats/pays dans l'espace Schengen ainsi que les pays associs (Suisse, Iceland ... ), doivent raisonner comme des tats fdrs ! C'est pas facile mais c'est ainsi ... surtout avec plus de 35 dialectes et j'en passe ...

Un espce de pseudo bricolage entre UE et Schengen doit tre fait pour fonctionner  la manire d'un tat fdral ...  ::?: 

Voici le bricolage de pays ou l'on doit mettre tout le monde d'accord : https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Espace_Schengen#Actuels .

----------


## Ryu2000

> 1) Soit on fait tourner la planche  billet
> 2) Soit on se retrouve avec un chmage puissance 10


La planche  billet aggrave le problme en creusant la dette, l'conomie finira forcment par s'effondrer un jour, la structure est trop bancale pour tenir.
Mais l c'est fini, notre niveau de vie va drastiquement baisser. Il va falloir se contenter de moins. De toute faon le dlire de croissance infinie n'a aucun sens. Mme avec les histoires de modification de calcul du PIB pour compter les services comme de la cration de richesse.




> Faut arrter de croire que tout ce que l'on trouve en France se trouve aussi  l'tranger !


Je parlais des courses que les gens font, les Suisses ont de quoi survivre sans venir dans une grande surface en France.
*Pour les entreprises, les marchandises et les travailleurs peuvent traverser la douane*, il y a plein de franais qui vont bosser en Suisse chaque jour.
Dans certains coins a crer des bouchons :
Covid-19 : le cas des travailleurs frontaliers en Suisse



> Cela a d'ailleurs engendr d'immenses embouteillages, notamment en Haute-Savoie (74) et dans l'Ain (01) ces derniers jours, y compris pour les personnes qui ne franchissaient pas la frontire et restaient en France. Nous l'avons constat personnellement en dbut de semaine avec de grosses difficults de circulation en Haute-Savoie. Et pourtant, les contrles routiers sont bien moins frquents et denses que dans les grandes villes...


a dpend des itinraires et des horaires, mais certains frontaliers mettent moins de temps pour aller au boulot en Suisse que d'habitude.




> Un entretien physique ne remplace aucunement un entretien rel .


Non mais l je parlais de l'cole, gnralement tu poses des candidatures sans passer d'entretien.
Les lves qui demandent pour entrer en Bac Pro, BTS, Licence, Master, etc, ne passent pas d'entretiens.




> Sinon tous les tudiants en difficult c'est des potentiels chmeurs de plus !


Les BAC+8 aussi finiront au RSA.
Parfois c'est plus difficile de trouver un mtier quand on a des diplmes.
Mais l si a se trouve les cours par visioconfrence se passent mieux que dans la ralit, il doit y avoir moins de papotage. En plus tu peux enregistrer le cours pour le visualiser par la suite.




> Dans le lot c'est aussi de possible futur professionnel de la sant qui ne seront pas form  temps !


D'un autre ct il y a des internes qui sont en train d'accumuler beaucoup dexprience.
Quel statut pour les internes en mdecine, demain ?



> *Les tudiants en sant ont t rquisitionns dans le cadre du Plan blanc pour prter main-forte au personnel soignant dans la lutte contre la pandmie de Covid-19*. Quand la crise sera derrire nous, il sera temps de repenser le statut de ces internes, crit Sarah Nerozzi-Banfi.





> On fait quoi demain si on manque encore plus de bras dans le domaine de la sant dans une situation comme celle ci ?


a fait des annes que les infirmires gueulent parce qu'il y a main duvre  cause de l'austrit impos par l'UE.
L il y a des mdecins retrait qui sont revenus pour aider.
Mdecin retrait, informaticien ou simple volontaire Une plateforme permet de se signaler  lhpital



> Depuis plusieurs annes, la plateforme Whoog permet aux tablissements de sant de proposer des missions temporaires en interne  ses soignants pour pallier labsentisme.Avec la crise du Covid-19, certains tablissements lont ouvert aux soignants retraits, aux tudiants et  toutes les bonnes volonts.Le CHU de Toulouse a ainsi 420 candidatures de personnes prtes  remplir des missions pour soulager les personnels soignants.





> On flingue des futurs professionnels !


Pour ceux qui ont la chance de trouver un job, le chmage tait lev avant l'pidmie, il va exploser aprs.




> On ne peut se foutre de rien ...


Alors dj : Si ! On peut se foutre de ce qu'on veut, c'est une cole philosophique, t'es libre de voir le monde comme tu veux, de toute faon *on a aucun pouvoir*...
Mais l dans le contexte je parlais des priorits, le gouvernement a dcid de sacrifier l'industrie pour sauver des vies. Chacun son truc...
Aprs moi j'en ai rien  foutre de ceux qui bossent  l'tranger ou pire, ceux qui font leur tudes  l'tranger.
C'est vrai que a fait rver de bosser en Suisse, vu les salaires de tar qu'ils se tapent l-bas. (1CHF=0.9470)




> L'amateurisme franais dans toute sa splendeur ...


On est pas les seuls  en chier, c'est pas tellement mieux en Italie, Espagne, Royaume-Uni, tats-Unis, Brsil, etc.
Les asiatiques ont eu le traumatisme de 2003, ils ont eu une leon de plus que nous c'est normal qu'ils soient en avance.
*C'est en faisant des erreurs qu'on apprend, donc l il y aura des leons  tirer.* (mais pas tout de suite car on a pas de masque ni de test)
Peut-tre que les particuliers, les professionnels, les gouvernements vont se faire un stock de masque au cas o ^^
La prochaine fois, si un jour on entend "il y a une nouvelle maladie en Argentine qui est contagieuse", on va tous mettre des masques, comme  Singapour ou en Thalande.




> Donc Mars  septembre , cela fait plutt 5  6 mois que 3  4 ...


Ah ouais pure ! C'est long, a va tre violent pour les bars, restaurants, le secteur du tourisme, etc.
Aprs il y a plein d'entreprises qui redmarrent. Le truc c'est que si PSA, Renault, Air France, vont trop mal a va toucher plein de gens.
Les gros vont entrainer plein de petits dans leur chute.




> Mme d'autres futurs partis, se sera la mme ligne ...


Arf, a dpend, en France, il y a quand mme Debout la France, Solidarit et progrs, Rsistons, Union populaire rpublicaine, c'est pas tout  fait pareil que les autres partis.
Par contre NPA et LO sont beaucoup trop pro UE.




> Je serai plus prudent. Une maladie ne disparait pas d'un claquement de doigt ...


Thoriquement c'est possible que la maladie finisse par disparaitre un jour, c'est a que je veux dire. (vu que le SARS-CoV-1 semble avoir disparu, il n'y a pas eu de SARS-CoV-1.01a en 2005) 
a ne finira par forcment comme la grippe, qui a des nouvelles versions chaque anne.

----------


## pmithrandir

Pour moi nous devrions entrer en phase 2.

Phase 1 on confine et on gagne du temps
Phase 2 on organise notre systme de sant pour 
- limiter les sjours en hopital ( traitement plus efficace)
- augmenter notre capacit hospitalire 
Et on relance progressivement la machine pour atteindre l immunit collective.
On teste notre immunit collective en utilisant la mthode des quotas.


Notre problme c'est la capacit hospitalire.
Le virus doit passer, il passera. La question est juste de savoir comment on va grer pour avoir assez de lit pour soigner ceux qui en ont besoin.


Le confinement et l arrt de l conomie, a ne va pas fonctionner longtemps.  quand le moment o notre monnaie subit une attaque de nos cranciers si notre dette augmente? 
Et si c est le cas, comment on paye nos importations sans monnaie reconnue? Nos medicaments?

Dans un monde idal on produirait, mais dans le monde d aujourd'hui nous sommes dpendant des autres pays pour nos approvisionnements donc il faut que l on produise pour payer nos factures.

La seule inconnue la dedans c est si on peut tre de nouveau contamin. Mais si c est le cas, ce n est pas en restant enferm que l on va se defendre

----------


## tanaka59

Bonjour, 




> Pour moi nous devrions entrer en phase 2.
> 
> Phase 1 on confine et on gagne du temps
> Phase 2 on organise notre systme de sant pour 
> - limiter les sjours en hopital ( traitement plus efficace)
> - augmenter notre capacit hospitalire 
> Et on relance progressivement la machine pour atteindre l immunit collective.
> On teste notre immunit collective en utilisant la mthode des quotas.
> 
> ...


A titre personnel , je pense que le mieux est de conserver mme  titre ponctuel pour 6  12 mois un nombre de lit + 200 , 300 , 1000 % si il le faut ... L'ide tant de faire face en cas de pic ou de foyer et d'incendie a teindre ... 




> Le confinement et l arrt de l conomie, a ne va pas fonctionner longtemps.  quand le moment o notre monnaie subit une attaque de nos cranciers si notre dette augmente? 
> Et si c est le cas, comment on paye nos importations sans monnaie reconnue? Nos medicaments?
> 
> Dans un monde idal on produirait, mais dans le monde d aujourd'hui nous sommes dpendant des autres pays pour nos approvisionnements donc il faut que l on produise pour payer nos factures.
> 
> La seule inconnue la dedans c est si on peut tre de nouveau contamin. Mais si c est le cas, ce n est pas en restant enferm que l on va se defendre


Tout a fait , la machine "conomie" ne peut pas tre en pause ...

----------


## Ryu2000

Le dconfinement va peut-tre commencer le 11 maiVaccin ou traitement pour arriver  l'immunit collectiveRefondement de l'UESuppression de la dette de l'AfriqueIndpendance de la France
Vous tes satisfait de l'allocution de Macron ?

Dans les discours des politiciens on nous dit que dpendre des autres est dangereux en cas de crise. C'est impressionnant ! On aurait pas entendu a il y a 4 mois  ::ptdr::

----------


## Marco46

C'est du blabla de politicien. La seule information utile en 20 minutes c'est qu'ils veulent remettre au taf pratiquement tout le monde  partir du 11 mai. Il n'y a pas d'autres raisons de rouvrir les coles sauf les FAC, c'est juste pour librer les parents.

Pour le reste Macron peut raconter ce qu'il veut a n'a aucune importance il est inaudible et personne ne peut srieusement lui accorder la moindre crdibilit.

Et c'est toujours la mme confusion dans sa communication, il parle de test mais on ne sait pas s'il s'agit de PCR (pour les gens prsentant des symptmes) ou de srologie (pour savoir si on a t contamin). Il y a de nombreux laboratoires qui commencent  proposer de la srologie, je note que ces tests n'ont pas t rquisitionns pour les soignants pour leur permettre de revoir leur famille aprs un mois de sparation, a fera deux mois le 11 mai. C'est toujours le mme bordel il n'y a rien de carr, les actes contredisent les paroles, ... En CH ils n'ont aucune information  ce niveau donc chacun va devoir se dmerder alors mme que des privs peuvent dj se faire tester. Du blabla insipide.

Il n'y a aucune aide donne aux soignants rien, si une seule c'est la prise en charge par les taxis pour se dplacer. Pour le reste nada, ils sont mme ostraciss par une partie de la population qui les vitent comme des pestifrs, l croyez bien que les gestes barrires sont respects scrupuleusement. Pas de file prioritaire pour se ravitailler non plus, ma compagne a renonc aux boulangeries et fait ses courses quand elle le peut entre deux gardes (au rythme de 3 par semaines contre 5  6 par mois en temps normal !).

C'est comme pour cette histoire de masques pour tout le monde, c'est n'importe quoi, il faudrait au moins 2 masques par personne par jour soit des dizaines de millions par jour hors besoins des personnels de sant ...

----------


## pmithrandir

Dans les aspects positifs, on a un peu plus de vision.
1 mois  l avance on sait o l on va.
On voit aussi que la plupart des moment publics seront interdit jusqu a la mi juillet, donc a donne de la visibilit. 

Ce que je retiens c est un effort rpt pour l conomie, les structures de soins et le matriel.

Que l on essaie de faire au mieux pour produire ce qui ne peut tre trouv et que l on augmente les capacits hospitalires en ajoutant des respirateurs.

Il doit jouer sur plusieurs tableaux avec le grand est fortement touch et avec une immunit forte, et d autre rgion comme l occitanie presque pargnes pour le moment. Ici on a des services entiers vide prt qui attendent les patients. Parce que le confinement est venu trop tt je dirai, on a pas assez contamin de monde pour remplir les services de base.

Au final, le gros point noir que j ai trouv c est au en dehors de trouver un vaccin, il ne montre pas de sortie. Avec 18 mois de cration je ne comprend pas la stratgie et le message.
 mon avis c est surtout qu il ne peut pas dire  la majeure partie de la population, vous devez tre contamin, c est dangereux mais il va falloir y passer pour vivre dans le futur.

Je ne connais personne qui se precipiterait pour choper un truc qui t envoie en ranimation dans ces proportions... mme avec la certitude de s en sortir.

----------


## foetus

> mon avis c est surtout qu il ne peut pas dire  la majeure partie de la population, vous devez tre contamin, c est dangereux mais il va falloir y passer pour vivre dans le futur.


C'est ce que je craignais  ::aie::  mais comme il va y avoir un "certificat d'immunit" (du moins  Paris) soit tu ne fais pas les dmarches, soit tu le revends au + offrant (si c'est possible  ::whistle:: )
videment si financirement tu peux tenir et tu n'as pas de travail/ tu es en tltravail  ::wow:: 





> on a un peu plus de vision.


Oui tu as raison  ::mrgreen::  : le fait de rouvrir les coles et les crches le 11 mai 2020, c'est pour envoyer les parents au turbin  ::sm::  l'Europe et les actionnaires attendent  ::rouleau::

----------


## el_slapper

> (.../...) On meurt pas d'un rhume (.../...)


Quand on a le SIDA, si. Mais a ne change pas grand chose  ton raisonnement, qui reste parfaitement valide. Quand on voit les courbes de mortalit des derniers mois, malgr la chute des dcs lis  la grippe et aux accidents de voiture, a fout les jetons.

----------


## Ryu2000

> 1 mois  l avance on sait o l on va.


Avant il prolongeait le confinement de 2 semaines en 2 semaines, maintenant c'est de mois en mois  ::P: 




> il ne peut pas dire  la majeure partie de la population, vous devez tre contamin, c est dangereux mais il va falloir y passer pour vivre dans le futur.


Il parait que si on prend *de l'azithromycine tt dans la maladie*, a se passe mieux.  ::P: 
Le truc c'est que pour prouver a il faut trouver des personnes qui ne sont pas contamin depuis longtemps, et il faut donner un placebo  la moiti des cobayes de l'tude. Comme on ne test pas ceux qui n'ont pas de symptme, c'est compliqu de trouver des gens contamins depuis peu.




> Je ne connais personne qui se precipiterait pour choper un truc qui t envoie en ranimation dans ces proportions...


On verra des meilleures statistiques quand tout sera termin. Je ne sais pas o vous avez vu que le pourcentage de chance d'avoir besoin d'un respirateur ou le pourcentage de chance de finir en ranimation tait lev.
Plein de gens ont guris sans passer par l. a sort d'o que 20% des contamins finissent par avoir besoin d'un respirateur et que 4% des contamins finissent en ranimation ? (cela dit 80% de chance de gurir sans avoir besoin de respirateur ce n'est pas si mal)
Aprs a dpend de l'ge et des conditions physiques, c'est clair que pour ceux qui ont des maladies cardiovasculaires, ou qui souffrent de diabte, dhypertension artrielle, de maladies respiratoires chroniques, c'est plus risqu.
Les fumeurs obses ne rigolent pas en ce moment.

Si des coles et des crches rouvrent progressivement  partir du 11 mai, des enfants devraient ramener la maladie chez leur parents, donc a va augmenter l'immunit collective  ::P: 
Les enfants ne risquent quasiment rien. Il y a trs peu de morts chez eux, par contre ils peuvent transmettre la maladie.

===
En tout c'est une bonne nouvelle pour la nature que les humains soient confins. Ce serait encore une meilleure nouvelle pour elle si il y avait une pidmie qui radiquait une grosse partie de l'humanit.
L il y a une baisse des missions de CO2.

Vous avez vu que le prix du ptrole tait bas et que a allait provoquer des faillites chez les producteurs de gaz de schiste au Canada, aux USA, etc ?
Ils ne peuvent pas arrter la production et ils sont oblig de vendre  perte, ils ne peuvent pas en stocker plus pour le vendre plus tard.

----------


## Marco46

> a sort d'o que 20% des contamins finissent par avoir besoin d'un respirateur et que 4% des contamins finissent en ranimation ?


C'est ce qui est constat (pas forcment respirateur mais hospitalisation), entre 10 et 20% a dpend mais on parle de pays qui testent beaucoup, en France on est  33% d'hospitalisation et 10% de mortalit parce qu'on teste pas.




> Ici on a des services entiers vide prt qui attendent les patients. Parce que le confinement est venu trop tt je dirai, on a pas assez contamin de monde pour remplir les services de base.


Si on avait confin plus tard la situation serait hors de contrle, on est un des pays qui a la multiplication du nombre de cas la plus rapide. Il n'y a gure que les UK et les USA pour faire pire ...

----------


## pmithrandir

Marco, je ne suis pas sur qu'un raisonnement  l'chelle du pays soit pertinent. C'est ce que j'expliquais.

Ma cousine me raconte que dans l'est, c'est la misre, qu'ils sont dbords, en face de ces douloureux choix qu'on voque.
A Toulouse, les services sont en attente pour que les malades viennent, mais vu que tout le monde est confin... ca n'est pas ncessaire.
(et je parle mme pas de lhpital des enfants qui est un dsert... limite flippant.)

Une question que je me pose, tu nous parle souvent de ta femme(ou compagne) qui ne peut pas voir les enfants.
C'est une consigne de l'tat de confiner les soignants, ou juste une prcaution chez vous ?
Parce que ma cousine (aide soignante) ou des amis(infirmire) ne sont pas du tout spars de leurs familles, et j'aimerai mieux comprendre.

----------


## Jipt

> Marco, je ne suis pas sr qu'un raisonnement  l'chelle du pays soit pertinent.


On est bien d'accord ! 
C'est  l'chelle de la plante qu'il faut grer ce boxon plantaire : les virus ne s'encombrent pas de passe-port et ne savent pas lire les panneaux DOUANE -- ZOLL, ils franchissent allgrement toutes ces barrires artificielles inventes par des humains  l'esprit troit et qui sont ns quelque part, comme dit Brassens.

Si on veut bien rflchir deux minutes, on se rend compte que la seule mthode efficace pour radiquer la s4l0p3r1e qui nous menace *tous*, c'est d'tre *unis, tous*, comme l'autre nous l'a bien rabch hier soir, mais *sans s'arrter  la ligne Maginot*.

Sinon c'est foutu, quoi qu'on fasse.

----------


## tanaka59

Bonjour 

2 infos glanes :

> La pninsule ibrique verrouille ses frontires avec contrle jusqu'au 15 mai (portugal, espagne, gibraltar )
> Schengen doit faire un sommet le 23 avril pour grer l'pineux dossiers des frontires internes entraves 

D'un ct des commerants, administrations, coles et centre mdicaux sociaux transfrontalier . De l'autre, clients, administrs , coliers et patients qui attendent de pouvoir reprendre une activit mme partielle .

----------


## pmithrandir

Jipet, je pensais plutt aussi  l'inverse.
Je pense par exemple, que certaines zones auraient pu tre bloques un peu plus tard. 

Et rflchir  l'chelle de la plante, ca pose un gros dfi.
Comment prendre els mmes mesures pour un africain au fin fond de la savane loin de tout hpital, et un Allemand qui a accs a toutes les infrastructures ncessaires.

Sachnat que chaque pays / groupe ethnique a sa propre stratgie.
Historiquement, en Europe et dans les pays riche, un enfant est prcieux. Une vie vaut quelque chose. On a 10 personnes mortes dans un accident de voiture, on en parle au journal.

Dans d'autre pays, la mort fait partie des choses de la vie et on vit avec.

Des pays comme l'inde, ceux dAfrique pauvre, ou tous les pays ou il n y a aucune structure mdicale, mais ou la natalit est florissante ne vont ils pas gagner sur 10 ans face  nous ?
L'immunit collective en France, c'est combien de mois pour y parvenir ? d'annes ?
En Afrique, ca va tre des millions de morts, et un continent immunis en moins de 6 mois.

----------


## Jipt

> Jipet, je pensais plutt aussi  l'inverse.


J'avais bien compris (je faisais celui que non).

Mais si, partant de l'chelle du pays tu ne veux pas "monter"  l'chelle de la plante, alors tu veux "descendre", mais  quel niveau ?

Je l'ai dj dit, je peux recommencer :
Tu descends au niveau de la rgion (chacun sa rgion et les autres c'est l'ennemi) ?
Au niveau du dpartement ?
De la ville ?
Du quartier ? De la rue ? De l'immeuble ?
De l'appart' ? Des pices de l'appart ? Chacun sa pice et on se tire dessus en cas de dpassement ?
Tu vois bien que a n'a pas de sens.

Au niveau de la plante oui, c'est norme, mais si on est capable de le faire au niveau des pays, on devrait tre capable de le faire au niveau des continents et de l, c'est fastoche pour la suite.
Ceux qui me disent qu'on n'y est pas arriv pour l'Europe je leur rpondrai qu'il n'y a qu' coller une balle entre les deux yeux des empcheurs de vivre en paix (les financiers et cette clique malfaisante), et par ailleurs les USA y sont arrivs, malgr leurs _red necks_ et leurs normes 4x4 dbiles : on devrait pouvoir faire mieux, non ?

Et la preuve qu'on peut le faire, c'est qu'il y a 25 ans dans un botier que tout le monde ici connat (3,5" ATA) on logeait 20  40 Mo de donnes. Dans le mme botier (ou plus petit) aujourd'hui, on loge 8 To, c'est bien a ?

Et  ceux qui ont trs peur de l'uniformisation (faux prtexte, fausse peur), je rpondrai que je n'ai jamais mlang mes fichiers images, mes fichiers sons et mes fichiers textes, que a soit dans 20 Mo ou dans 8 To.

----------


## Marco46

> Ma cousine me raconte que dans l'est, c'est la misre, qu'ils sont dbords, en face de ces douloureux choix qu'on voque.
> A Toulouse, les services sont en attente pour que les malades viennent, mais vu que tout le monde est confin... ca n'est pas ncessaire.
> (et je parle mme pas de lhpital des enfants qui est un dsert... limite flippant.)


a permet d'vacuer des patients ailleurs quand c'est possible et a permettrait en bout de ligne de dplacer des soignants des rgions les moins touches vers les plus touches si vraiment la situation partait en sucette.




> Une question que je me pose, tu nous parle souvent de ta femme(ou compagne) qui ne peut pas voir les enfants.
> C'est une consigne de l'tat de confiner les soignants, ou juste une prcaution chez vous ?
> Parce que ma cousine (aide soignante) ou des amis(infirmire) ne sont pas du tout spars de leurs familles, et j'aimerai mieux comprendre.


Il n'y a aucune consigne mais tous les soignants ici ont dplac leurs enfants dans leur famille quand ils pouvaient. Elle est au contact de patients COVID pratiquement tous les jours tout au long de la journe et de la nuit et mme avec tout le matos ncessaire (ce qu'ils n'ont pas) tu as de bonnes chances de te faire contaminer.

Si tu es contamin tu contamines  coup sr ton foyer.

Alors aprs chacun prend les risques qu'il veut mais a revient  jouer  la roulette russe. Sans forcment aller jusqu' une issue fatale, il y a une multitude de degrs entre la gurison sans soucis et le dcs avec de longs mois de rducation et des squelles permanentes. Et qui s'occuperait des gosses dans l'intervalle ? Et si un gosse tombe malade ? C'est rare mais c'est possible.

Par ailleurs elle nous a confin chez sa mre qui est forcment  risque.

Bref.

----------


## ddoumeche

Un ami m'a fait parvenir cette capture d'cran qui m'a fait rire, mais illustre aussi la perversion du systme de soin

Les bonnes mes du principe de prcaution, les Berruyer Lacombe Cymes Hirsch, ne s'inquitent pas des possibles effets secondaires du Rivotril avec le covid-19. Ni du fait que leur attentisme oblige justement  l'administrer.

Je n'ai pas retenu grand chose hier soir hormis que le fait que nous n'aurions sans doute que trs peu de masques et de tests le 11 mai. Par contre, vouloir tester le principe de l'immunit de groupe sur les gosses qui sont porteurs sains, sans masques, c'est peut-tre prendre le risque de contaminer 750000 enseignants et personnels des lyces ET leurs parents.

Et dans ce cas, on repart pour un second confinement, et l'industrie touristique est morte pour des annes.

----------


## Marco46

C'est un bon rsum. Les mdecins ont malheureusement la mme habitude d'omerta que les militaires, c'est dommage de ne pas encore les avoir entendus sur ce planning dlirant. Il n'y a pas eu de mention non plus au fameux conseil scientifique  propos de cette date.

Sur la base de quelles projections ? A quel niveau de tension du systme hospitalier il est acceptable de rouvrir les vannes ? Avec quel matos disponible ? C'est de la comm habituelle  la Macron, le brouillard complet, rien de chiffr, rien de srieux, un vrai moulin  vent.

----------


## ddoumeche

En 40, nous tions face  la division fantme de Guderian et aujourd'hui c'est l'ennemi invisible.

Du coup, Blanquer ne sait plus o se mettre. D.R prtend que l'pidmie reflue  Marseilles, peut-tre mais les hospitalisations continuent de crotre en France parce que beaucoup continuent de travailler dans les rgions foyer (comme l'IDF). Le seul point positif est la diminution relative du nombre de ras donc les dcs vont faire de mme.


(il est dommage que cette carte tlmatique interactive n'ait pas les graphes historiques par rgion. Mais au moins on peut voir que les DOM-TOM ne sont pas trop touchs)

----------


## foetus

> Il parait que si on prend *de l'azithromycine tt dans la maladie*, a se passe mieux.


 ::koi::   ::koi::  J'ai entendu un mdecin dire que la chloroquine ne faisait rien, pire les complications fait augmenter le nombre d'hospitalisations.

C'est fou  ::weird:: , mais ce n'est pas le premier tmoignage de mdecin qui dit ceci ... en plus de ceux comme P. Juvin qui exigent des tests scientifiques "double aveugle".

D'ailleurs E. Macron n'a rien dit  propos de cela, il me semble  ::wow::  donc voila on reste bloqu  des tests (combien? quand? qui? la distribution?), des masques (combien? quand? qui? la distribution?) et la mobilisation de chacun.

Si le seul truc : le 11 mai 2020, l'ouverture des coles et des crches.  ::roll::  j'espre que ce ne sera pas le dbut  d'1 dconfinement anarchique et brutal (qui estomperait fortement les effets de ces 8 semaines de confinement  ::triste:: )
La L1 parle dj de reprendre le 17 juin 2020  8 clos ... alors que les restaurants et autres, voilou jusqu' fin juillet en pleines vacances d't (quid de ces vacances d't ? travailles ou pas  ::koi::  ? le medef a dj son opinion bien arrt  ::aie:: )

----------


## Ryu2000

> C'est de la comm habituelle  la Macron, le brouillard complet, rien de chiffr, rien de srieux, un vrai moulin  vent.


On en saura peut-tre plus lors de son intervention qui aura lieu autour du 11 mai.
Il n'a pas dit grand chose sur son plan pour atteindre l'immunit collective. Il a parl vite fait des vaccins et des traitements, mais c'est flou.
En mme temps est-ce que le type pouvait arriver et dire "pour le moment il n'existe pas de solution pour que vous retrouviez votre libert, donc soyez patient, on travail sur un plan, on va peut-tre finir par en trouver un, si la science avance" ?
Il a arrt avec son dlire "nous sommes en guerre" c'est dj pas mal ^^




> J'ai entendu un mdecin dire que la chloroquine ne faisait rien, pire les complications fait augmenter le nombre d'hospitalisations.


Alors :
j'ai parl d'Azithromycine et non pas d'Hydroxychloroquine, les deux ne sont pas toujours ensemble :
Une tude pour valuer *sparment* l'efficacit de l'hydroxychloroquine et l'azithromycinej'ai entendu des docteurs dire qu'il y avait un risque de toxicit cardiaque quand on mlangeait les 2, mais j'ai aussi entendu des docteurs dire que c'tait trs efficace et relativement peu risqu (plus c'est utilis tt, moins c'est dangereux).
a va tre test sur des gens qui ne sont pas encore malade :
Une tude va valuer lhydroxychloroquine et lazithromycine *en prvention* du Covid-19l'Azithromycine est utilis  New York, en isral, au Maroc, au Congo. Donc ce n'est pas un truc au pif.
Teva reprend sa production massive de lAzithromycine en Isral. 
Si on arrive  prouver qu'il existe un traitement prventif efficace, aprs c'est fini, il suffit que les gens en prennent et ils retrouvent leur liberts.
Si au lieu d'un traitement c'est un vaccin est-ce qu'on aura un certificat de vaccination  prsenter  la police et  son entreprise ?
Je ne suis pas chaud pour tre le cobaye d'un nouveau vaccin, il est impossible de connaitre les effets  long terme. Mais on aura peut-tre pas le choix. Enfin on a le temps de venir, ils disent "minimum 18 mois".




> alors que les restaurants et autres, voilou jusqu' fin juillet


Ouais enfin ce n'est pas garanti qu'au mois d'aout tout soit ouvert, c'est pas gagn pour les bars, les restaurants, les discothques, les salles de sport, le tourisme en gnral.
Le 11 mai il y a juste certains tablissements (crches, coles, collges) qui vont rouvrir progressivement pour qu'une partie des lves puissent y aller.
Aujourd'hui il n'y a pas de solution pour arriver  limmunit collective.  moins que le virus meurt en t. En gnral en aout il y a moins de gens qui attrapent la grippe qu'en fvrier, donc a va peut-tre fonctionner un peu pareil, on ne sait pas.




> Et dans ce cas, on repart pour un second confinement, et l'industrie touristique est morte pour des annes.


Ce n'est pas la seule industrie qui va prendre cher. Il va probablement y avoir une crise pire que celle de 1929.

Pensez  Boeing un peu, l'entreprise reoit moins de commande parce que les compagnies achtent moins d'avions.
Boeing annonce une annulation de 75 exemplaires du 737 MAX 

Des grosses entreprises vont dj mal :
Soutien de l'Etat  Air France et Renault: "tout est envisageable, tout est prt"
Des SSII vont faire faillite, les clients vont tout arrter et ce sera fini.

Par contre cette crise peut tre une excellente nouvelle, parce que les nations vont probablement essayer de dvelopper le plus de savoir faire possible. Elles vont essayer d'tre plus indpendante et c'est a c'est vraiment cool  :8-): 
Il y a dj 1 ou 2 entreprises qui veulent arrter de produire en Chine :
Tokyo profite de la crise du coronavirus pour encourager ses industriels  quitter la Chine

----------


## ABCIWEB

> Je n'ai pas retenu grand chose hier soir hormis que le fait que nous n'aurions sans doute que trs peu de masques et de tests le 11 mai. Par contre, vouloir tester le principe de l'immunit de groupe sur les gosses qui sont porteurs sains, sans masques, c'est peut-tre prendre le risque de contaminer 750000 enseignants et personnels des lyces ET leurs parents.
> 
> Et dans ce cas, on repart pour un second confinement, et l'industrie touristique est morte pour des annes.


Je viens d'entendre un "minent expert" invit sur France Info dire que le coronavirus n'est pas comme une grippe et donc qu'il n'est pas certain que les enfants contaminent autant les adultes qu'on le disait il y a encore quelques jours. Il dit "peut-tre", rien n'est certain. Le principe de prcaution est donc  gomtrie trs variable. Un exemple de plus d'une blouse blanche sortie de son placard pour justifier les dcisions gouvernementales, mais on comprend bien qu'il s'agit avant tout de librer les parents pour aller bosser quoi qu'il en coute.

Macron dit que la reprise ne devrait tre que progressive. C'est  dire que les derniers rentreront quelques jours avant les vacances d't ?  Bref c'est encore un beau merdier en perspective, sans compter certains parents qui ne voudront pas envoyer leur enfants se faire contaminer et certains enseignants qui se feront porter ple notamment et avec raison pour ceux qui sont  risque. Quid des cantines, des internats etc. des tests pour les enseignants, pour les enfants ? Tout reste  dfinir et je vois pas comment un gouvernement constitu d'amateurs ("soyez fiers d'tre des amateurs" disait Macron) pourrait nous pondre quelque chose de srieux d'ici deux  trois semaines.

En mme temps les FAC ne reprendront pas. Donc au final ce sont les enfants qui ne sont absolument pas en mesure de respecter les mesures de distanciation et de prcaution qui seront relchs les premiers. C'est vraiment du grand n'importe quoi.

Bien sr on nous sort maintenant l'histoire des lves en difficult, tout d'un coup le gouvernement se soucie du social, alors qu'il le pitine allgrement tout le reste de l'anne avec des fermetures d'cole et un personnel enseignant surcharg. Rien n'est crdible.

J'entendais  la radio que les hpitaux sont occups  40% par des patients ayant moins de 60 ans... Si Macron et ses amateurs se plantent a va tre l'hcatombe pour tout le monde car les hpitaux seront vite saturs. On ne peut que comprendre les prcdents sondages qui indiquent que 70% des franais environ ne font pas confiance  ce gouvernement pour grer la crise sanitaire. C'est la suite logique de la gestion dbile des affaires de l'tat avant cette crise. Et la dcision de d confiner les enfants un mois et demi juste avant les vacances d't ne va certainement pas les rassurer. A moins que l'on trouve un mdicament rellement efficace pour viter les complications, mais comme tous les essais officiels se font sur des patients qui ncessitent dj une hospitalisation, il est peut probable que nous ayons une rponse d'ici un mois car jusqu' aujourd'hui aucun mdicament n'a dmontr une grande efficacit  un stade avanc.

----------


## Mat.M

> on est un des pays qui a la multiplication du nombre de cas la plus rapide ...


la faute  ceux qui se livrent  des soires libertines et aux bacchanales  ::aie::   ::aie:: 
Faut arrter de faire des vidos pour Grard et Jean-claude...



> mais comme il va y avoir un "certificat d'immunit" (du moins  Paris)


encore un truc inutile et coteux.
D'une part on n'a pas vraiment trouv le remde contre le virus bref le vaccin.
Ensuite si je vais la journe me faire tester positif/ngatif chez le mdecin et que je suis sain, de retour chez moi je peux trs bien contracter inopinment la maladie  un instant t aprs



> Par contre cette crise peut tre une excellente nouvelle, parce que les nations vont probablement essayer de dvelopper le plus de savoir faire possible. Elles vont essayer d'tre plus indpendante et c'est a c'est vraiment cool


c'est une bonne chose cependant votre smartphone va coter le double  produire

----------


## tanaka59

Bonsoir, 

Cela y est l'UE et Schengen se coordonnent enfin : https://www.rtbf.be/info/monde/detai...nt?id=10482167 . Prochaine tape pour la circulation des biens et personnes en Europe  partir du 15 mai.

----------


## ABCIWEB

> Par contre cette crise peut tre une excellente nouvelle, parce que les nations vont probablement essayer de dvelopper le plus de savoir faire possible. Elles vont essayer d'tre plus indpendante et c'est a c'est vraiment cool





> lc'est une bonne chose cependant votre smartphone va coter le double  produire


Peu probable que ce soit le double  moins que la main d'oeuvre reprsente une grosse part du cot final. Et quand bien mme ce serait le double, si le fabriquant, le grossiste et le dtaillant se faisaient un peu moins de marge on pourrait les avoir quasiment au mme prix. Et mme un peu plus cher, en considrant les emplois rapatris et la pollution en moins, le bilan global serait probablement positif. 

Aprs on est pas oblig de tout relocaliser. C'est bizarre cette propension des nolibraux au raisonnement dichotomique, sans doute le seul  pouvoir justifier leur propagande, de caricatures en caricatures. Par exemple la disponibilit des derniers smartphones n'est pas un enjeu capital. Si tu devais diffrer ton nouvel achat de quelques mois, cela ne t'empcheras pas de vivre ni de tlphoner avec l'ancien.

Pour dire que ta rplique est une caricature rflexe de l'ancien monde. L'ancien monde dont la seule proccupation est la maximisation des marges, quoi qu'il en coute pour l'quilibre social et environnemental, l'ancien monde qui nous prive de masques, de ractifs et de places dans les hpitaux, qui cre du chmage, de la prcarit et des boulots de merde, et tout a dans le seul but que des multinationales soient plus riches que certains tats. Voil le bilan, sans oublier que la dernire crise date d'il y a seulement 12 ans, et l mme principe, il s'agissait de maximiser les bnfices des banquiers en vendant des produits d'emprunts pourris.

Donc tant que nous resteront focaliss uniquement sur les cots de production et les marges bnficiaires en faisant abstraction de tout le reste, ce qui est la dfinition mme du nolibralisme, nous resteront dans le merdier et nous continueront de nous enfoncer rgulirement de plus en plus, et la plante avec. Si ce n'est pas ce que tu veux, il faudrait viter de rpter btement ce genre de rponses conditionnes par des annes de bourrage de crne intensif. Et si besoin faire appel  un exorciste, parce que si les vnements actuels ne te font pas rflchir deux secondes pour remettre en cause la fabuleuse histoire du nolibralisme, c'est que tu es possd par un dmon  ::mrgreen::

----------


## foetus

> nous resteront dans le merdier et nous continueront de nous enfoncer rgulirement de plus en plus, et la plante avec. Si ce n'est pas ce que tu veux, il faudrait viter de rpter btement ce genre de rponses conditionnes par des annes de bourrage de crne intensif. Et si besoin faire appel  un exorciste, parce que si les vnements actuels ne te font pas rflchir deux secondes pour remettre en cause la fabuleuse aventure du nolibralisme, c'est que tu es possd par un dmon


 ::whistle::  tu sais, suite au discours du prsident, certains avis sont positifs (comme @pmithrandir  ::whistle:: ) "Mais tu sais ce n'est pas de sa faute, on ne savait pas en janvier que c'tait une pandmie, le gouvernement est en train de grer cette crise sans masque ni tests et en plus hier - que pouvait-il faire ?, il a avou des erreurs (notamment sur les masques)"
 ::triste::   ::triste:: 

Je me dit que le coronavirus est en train de tailler dans cette population, celle qui vote scurit, scurit bancaire (parce qu'ils ont des conomies faites depuis des 10ziaines d'annes) et xnophobie.
Et ce n'est pas un mal  ::ccool::

----------


## Ryu2000

> D'une part on n'a pas vraiment trouv le remde contre le virus bref le vaccin.


Pour avoir un certificat d'immunit il faut tomber malade et gurir. En principe on devrait tre plus rsistant  la maladie une fois qu'on l'a combattu avec succs une premire fois.
La personne qui a eu la varicelle  2 ans, n'a pas besoin de se faire vacciner. Si a se trouve a fonctionne un peu comme a avec le SARS-CoV-2. (en tout cas le systme immunitaire saura mieux se dfendre les prochaines fois)




> c'est une bonne chose cependant votre smartphone va coter le double  produire


Alors dj pour la blague : Les entreprises n'auront qu' baisser un peu leur marge et elles pourront garder le mme prix de vente  ::ptdr::  (Vous croyez que a coute combien  Apple de fabriquer un iPhone ? Le prix des composants et de l'assemblage ne reprsente rien)

L'intgralit des composants ne seront pas produit en France, a m'tonnerait qu'on se mette  produire des processeurs par exemple.
Mais en tout cas ce serait une bonne ide de relocaliser des usines, a fait jamais de mal de produire en France.




> Cela y est l'UE et Schengen se coordonnent enfin


Ouais enfin bon, en cas de crise les nations n'en ont plus rien  foutre de l'UE et de Schengen...
 un moment donn l'Allemagne a ferm ses frontires, elle n'a pas demand son avis  l'UE... *Quand les choses deviennent srieuse on n'oublie l'UE* et on fait ce qu'il faut faire.
Il y a des pays membre qui vont totalement ignorer la feuille de route de l'UE. Des tats membres vont rpondre  l'UE "vous savez o vous pouvez les mettre vos recommandations ?".




> L'ancien monde dont la seule proccupation est la maximisation des marges


Ouais enfin a volue, le capitalisme des annes 1920, ce n'est pas le mme que celui de 1970, qui n'est pas le mme que celui de 1980, qui n'est pas le mme que celui de 2000.
Au USA, au niveau de la production a fait un truc du genre :
Artisanat => Esclavage => Industrialisation => Dlocalisation => Automatisation.
Au bout d'un moment les capitalistes US se sont rendu compte que les ouvriers taient plus rentable que les esclaves (et en plus ils consommaient), aprs ils se sont rendu compte que les chinois taient moins cher et aujourd'hui a devient les machines (le truc c'est que comme les gens n'auront plus de revenu car ils se seront fait remplacer par un robot, qui va consommer ?).

*Le principale problme c'est les excs de la finance*,  partir des annes 1980 les actionnaires ont pris de plus en plus d'importance, avant une grosse partie des bnfices allaient aux travailleurs, de 1945  1971 les salaires augmentaient chaque anne c'tait cool.
Et depuis la finance fait de plus en plus n'importe quoi. Il y a eu des trucs comme les CDS et plein d'autres manipulations malsaines. Rien n'a t rgl depuis 2008 il faut que a pte, les banques doivent faire faillite, mme si tout le monde va tout perdre. WallStreet est un casino et on peut parier sur n'importe quoi, d'ailleurs aujourd'hui on peut parier  la baisse et gagner de l'argent quand une entreprise se casse la gueule.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> La L1 parle dj de reprendre le 17 juin 2020  *8* clos ...


 ::ptdr:: 

Des fois, il faut viter les chiffres  la place des mots. C'est "huis clos" et non "huit clos" !  ::mouarf::

----------


## pmithrandir

Vous savez, je me rejouis de la prochaine relocalisation de certaines production.
Les essentielles bien sur, mais d'autres qui vont avoir souffert de cette difficult d'approvisionnement.

Aprs, c'est peut tre aussi l'occasion de revoir notre modle de consommation.
Je suis bnvole  un repair caf, et ce week end j'ai pass 4h a rparer un lave vaisselle qui ne fonctionnait plus. Premier rflexes de certain, le jeter et en commander un... je l'ai nettoyer proprement, et il remarche normalement.

Quand j'tais ado, mon pre faisait des travaux dans la maison et je me souviens qu'une perceuse a percussion, ca se prtait entre ami, parce que a coutait trop cher. Aujourd'hui, on en trouve a presque rien, et tout le monde en a une. Est-ce vraiment ncessaire ?


Et ne croyait pas que je suis partisan de ce monde ou la course au profit est a rgle.
Savoir voluer dedans et ne pas vouloir le remettre en question en pleine crise, ce n'est pas refuser d'aller dans cette direction. C'est de dire, on joue avec certaines rgles, si on ne les respecte pas, on se met en danger.

Par ailleurs, je pense diffremment depuis que je suis manager.
Quand on se retrouve a prendre des dcisions et  communiquer, on touche forcement : 
 - les difficults d'une transparence totale (complexit, manque de clart du message, peur que certains ne savent pas grer)
 - Le besoin d'avoir une communication claire, parfois au prix d'une diminution du niveau de dtail
 - La problmatique dassumer les choix de l'quipe prcdente
 - la problmatique de prendre des dcisions avec 15% des donnes ncessaires.

Donc, je n'ose imaginer ce que ca doit tre dans ce genre de crise.

Et par ailleurs, je sais que le pire moment pour challenger une organisation, ou son chef, c'est pendant une crise. Parce qu'ajouter une crise de leadership ou de dfiance sur la stratgie en plus d'une crise en cours... c'est le bordel. De plus c'est totalement contre productif. A par lui ajouter du travail en plus, je ne vois pas ce que a change. Et je prfre qu'il bosse sur le covid que sur la gestion de la communication des annonces avec tous les groupes protestataires habituels.

----------


## Marco46

> Et je prfre qu'il bosse sur le covid que sur la gestion de la communication des annonces avec tous les groupes protestataires habituels.


Mais lui il bosse sur la gestion de sa communication en vue de sa future rlection c'est a le problme ...

----------


## ABCIWEB

> Ouais enfin a volue, le capitalisme des annes 1920, ce n'est pas le mme que celui de 1970, qui n'est pas le mme que celui de 1980, qui n'est pas le mme que celui de 2000.


J'ai toujours dit, et redit, et re redit depuis que j'cris dans cette rubrique que je ne suis pas contre le libralisme mais contre le nolibralisme. Tu n'as toujours pas compris, comment faut-il te le dire ? 

Schmatiquement, le libralisme c'est la libert d'entreprendre en respectant les lois dictes par l'tat, donc par le peuple, c'est une libert rgule, ajustable. Le nolibralisme s'affranchit de toute rgulation, c'est la loi du march, c'est la maximisation des profits quoi qu'il en coute, c'est la jungle, c'est Macron, c'est l'Europe actuelle et son trait nolibral que nous avons rejet en 2005.  

Aprs oui si tu veux mettre une date la bascule est aux alentours des annes 80 avec Thatcher/Reagan, la rvolution conservatrice et le discours  le gouvernement nest pas la solution, il est le problme . 

Depuis cette poque nous nous enfonons rgulirement de plus en plus. La dmocratie n'est plus qu'une illusion puisque la ngation du pouvoir de l'tat c'est aussi directement la ngation du pouvoir des citoyens. D'o la mise en place d'une idologie nofasciste pour dvelopper un corporatisme et un individualisme forcen qui nie les droits des individus  coups de LBD au nom de la loi du march. 

Voil en rsum l'histoire conomique et politique des 40 dernires annes. Et a ira de pire en pire tant que certains neuneus endoctrins continueront de penser qu'un tat se gre comme une entreprise soumise  la loi du march.

----------


## Ryu2000

> J'ai toujours dit, et redit, et re redit depuis que j'cris dans cette rubrique que je ne suis pas contre le libralisme mais contre le nolibralisme.


Non mais ok le nolibralisme c'est de la merde, a il n'y a pas de problme.
Mais vous avez dit "l'ancien monde". Alors que l'hyper spcialisation et la Chine "usine du monde" ce n'est pas si vieux que a.
Il y a 6 mois les critiques de l'hyper spcialisation taient rares... a ne drangeait pas tant de monde que a, qu'il y avait de moins en moins d'usines en France.

De mon point de vue le problme principal du monde actuellement ce sont les excs de la finance, les banques, etc.
Les magouilles qui ont provoqu la crise de 2008 sont encore pire aujourd'hui.
Le SARS-CoV-2 prcipite un peu les choses, mais la faillite tait dj invitable avant. C'est juste une goute d'eau dans l'ocan des problmes de notre poque.
Wall Street recule fortement aprs des indicateurs catastrophiques

Pour augmenter les profits des actionnaires on dlocalise des usines, a fait chier, mais ce n'est pas le seul problme.
Comment ltat a laiss tomber son usine de production de masques, lune des plus importantes au monde



> Pour lui, le rel changement de doctrine arrive avec lquipe Touraine.  Quand on est partis en 2012, il y avait 1,4 milliard de masques, dont 600 millions de FPP2. Huit ans plus tard : le plan grippal  cens tre mis  jour tous les deux ans  est toujours le mme et il ny a que 145 millions de masques chirurgicaux et aucun FFP2 !  Un scandale  qui risque davoir la porte du sang contamin , prdit-il.  La question devra se rgler devant une commission denqute parlementaire , plaide pour sa part Xavier Bertrand, qui affirme que  le secrtariat gnral de la Dfense et de la Scurit nationale [SGDSN, rattach au Premier ministre, NDLR] avait aussi repris la main sur cette question stratgique  aprs son dpart du ministre de la Sant.
> 
> Quoi quil en soit, ds 2013, le stock des FFP2 est mis sous la responsabilit des employeurs des soignants.  Mais personne na vrifi ces stocks, regrette Roland Fangeat.  partir de l, il ny a plus eu de commandes et lusine de Plaintel a progressivement chut. On tait en surcapacit, a nous a mis dedans. *On navait pourtant pas besoin de fonctionner  plein pour survivre, mais le groupe amricain ne sest pas dfendu.*  Ds 2011, Honeywell licencie 43 salaris sur 130. Telle une allgorie de la nouvelle stratgie tatique, le gant amricain impose  son usine bretonne une  politique du zro stock  :  Avant leur arrive, on avait une marge de stocks de matire premire, explique un ancien ouvrier. Honeywell nous a impos de rendre nos stocks proportionnels  notre production. On est pass dune visibilit de deux mois  quatre semaines. On na plus t en capacit de rpondre aux grosses commandes soudaines quon devait honorer rapidement. Et puis moins on produit, moins on stocke Cest un cercle vicieux.  La stratgie du  flux tendu  fait perdre des clients  lusine. Les plans sociaux senchanent alors que le groupe fait des bnfices et profite des aides de ltat franais, comme le CICE.


Bref je prfre quand l'argent revient aux travailleurs ou est utilis pour dvelopper l'entreprise, que quand elle va aux actionnaires. En ce moment en bourse certains doivent gagner normment en pariant  la baisse.
Mais bref, j'tais venu pour a :
Groveranstaltungen bis 31. August untersagt
L'Allemagne a interdit les gros vnements (concerts, festivals, comptitions) jusqu'au 31 Aout.

----------


## ABCIWEB

> Non mais ok le nolibralisme c'est de la merde, a il n'y a pas de problme.
> Mais vous avez dit "l'ancien monde". Alors que l'hyper spcialisation et la Chine "usine du monde" ce n'est pas si vieux que a.


Dans les annes 80 les chinois fournissaient surtout du textile, pas de haute technologie. Schmatiquement c'tait des airbus contre des chaussettes, il suffisait d'quilibrer la balance commerciale en faisant entrer ce dont nous avions besoin et en surtaxant ce dont nous n'avions pas besoin. Mais avec la mondialisation heureuse telle que la prne les nolibraux, on a abandonn le protectionnisme ce qui fait qu'il est bien plus rentable de concevoir les produits en Europe ou aux USA et de les faire fabriquer en chine sans tre soumis aux taxes d'importations en retour. Les tats ont perdu leur pouvoir de rgulation.

Ils l'ont perdu galement lors de la cration de l'Euro en obligeant les tats  emprunter auprs des investisseurs privs plutt qu'auprs de leur banque centrale comme c'tait le cas auparavant. Le nolibralisme est une entreprise de destruction du pouvoir des tats tout azimuts. De mme le trait europen de 2005 interdit aux tats membre d'intervenir dans des projets industriels par la clause de concurrence libre et non fausse.




> De mon point de vue le problme principal du monde actuellement ce sont les excs de la finance, les banques, etc.


Oui galement, mais ces excs sont possibles uniquement par le manque de rglementation et donc on en revient toujours au mme point, celui du retour du pouvoir de l'tat pour rguler l'conomie. La ralit nous montre tous les jours que le slogan nolibral  le gouvernement nest pas la solution, il est le problme  que nous exprimentons depuis les annes 80 avec la rvolution conservatrice, nous conduit rgulirement droit dans le mur. 

Il faut en revenir  un libralisme plus raisonn, moins sauvage, car la loi du march ne se proccupe pas des problmes du monde. Enfin bon c'tait vident ds le dpart mais la propagande a eu raison du bon sens et transform cette absurdit en carcan dor qu'il faut aduler pour faire partie de l'lite, l'lite des connards irresponsables et mesquins, motoriss par le seul appt du gain.

----------


## Pyramidev

Je ragis en retard. Je viens de lire les messages qui ont t publis sur ce fil depuis mi-mars et, quand je vois la dmarche scientifique se faire pitiner sur une question grave, par des gens manipuls par la propagande de Didier Raoult qui abuse de sa notorit, j'prouve  la fois de la colre (envers Didier Raoult) et de la tristesse.

Sur ce fil, Marco46 et surtout fredoche, ainsi que d'autres qui ont plussoy vos interventions pro-Raoult, vous faites partie des gens manipuls par cette propagande.

Je ne me positionnerai pas sur l'efficacit de l'hydrochloroquine, mais seulement sur les deux tudes de Didier Raoult : ces tudes sont de la merde et Didier Raoult n'avait aucune raison valable de pitiner la dmarche scientifique, surtout  ce point-l.

Par exemple, dans cet article de Marianne relay par Marco46 ici, je lis cette horreur :



> Il est consternant de constater que dans la mdecine actuelle la dmarche empirique puisse tre mprise, sous prtexte qu'on n'ait pas recouru  des tests en randomisation avec tirage au sort. Ce qui est impossible actuellement, alors que nous sommes dans une situation d'urgence, une crise sanitaire comme nous n'en avons pas connue depuis un sicle. En cela nous nous devons plutt de considrer une mthode de "mdecine de guerre", bien loin des prceptes mthodologiques que prchent les experts mdicaux.


Dans les discours pro-Raoult, on a l'impression que, le respect de la dmarche scientifique, mme dans le domaine mdical, c'est juste du pinaillage, en plus d'tre chronophage. Mais, dans le cas de la premire tude de Didier Raoult, il faut arrter le dlire. On ne va pas me faire croire que c'est si long que a de tirer au sort les sujets pour savoir qui va dans le groupe trait et qui va dans le groupe contrle. Et essayer d'liminer des variables de confusion par ce tirage au sort, ce n'est pas juste du pinaillage. Cela fait partie des manques qui font qu'on ne peut rien tirer de la premire tude de Didier Raoult, ni en faveur, ni en dfaveur de l'hydroxychloroquine.

Concernant la deuxime tude, la dontologie mdicale n'est pas une excuse  l'absence de groupe contrle dans ce contexte, bien au contraire.
Si vous n'tes pas convaincu, je vous suggre cette excellente vido :


C'est surtout du bon sens. D'ailleurs, il existe bien quelques rares cas o on peut se passer de groupe contrle par dontologie mdicale, mais pas ici.
Si Didier Raoult tait convaincu de l'efficacit de l'hydrochloroquine et avait voulu le promouvoir de manire vraiment efficace, il aurait respect la dmarche scientifique. S'il avait raison, alors le rsultat de l'tude aurait eu plus de chances d'tre positif que ngatif. Et s'il tait positif, alors l'tude aurait fait lgrement pencher en faveur de l'hydrochloroquine et ce dernier aurait t davantage utilis.  la place, il a foutu la merde en faisant publier deux tudes de merde qui pitinent la dmarche scientifique et il a profit de sa notorit pour manipuler les masses.

D'ailleurs,  propos de notorit :



> Moi ce que je dis c'est que je ne sais pas non plus, mais que tant qu' faire je prfre m'en remettre  l'avis d'un expert reconnu. Mais par contre attention ! En effectuant ces multiples sorties publiques il a pris la responsabilit de ses paroles, donc mon avis c'est qu'on suit son avis mais par contre s'il s'est plant on l'envoie en pices dtaches sur Mars (enfin en zonzon quoi) parce que faut arrter de dconner avec les gens responsables mais pas coupables.





> Du fait qui est le plus dangereux ?
> 
> Un clown youtubeur ayant un  certain succs surement, qui va trouver ici un bon moyen de faire de l'audience ? 
> 
> Ou bien un professeur d'universit, engag dans la recherche et la mdecine depuis 40 ans probablement,  la tte d'un institut de pointe dans le domaine, laboratoire d'une universit qui n'est pas dans les dernires effectivement. On n'arrive pas  cette place l par hasard, en France autant qu'ailleurs, sinon encore moins. Il dirige un institut qui incorpore nombre de professeurs et de docteurs.


Les gens qui critiquent Didier Raoult ne se limitent pas  quelques youtubeurs isols. C'est la communaut scientifique en gnral.
En outre, ce serait dommage d'en venir aux arguments d'autorit dans le cas prsent. Il n'y a pas besoin d'avoir un Bac+8 en mdecine pour comprendre les critiques envers les tudes de Didier Raoult. En prrequis, il faut surtout avoir bien compris les fondements de la dmarche scientifique, en particulier dans le milieu mdical.
Individuellement, quand on gurit d'une maladie, il est souvent trs difficile voire impossible d'en identifier les causes et les forces de chacune de ces causes, car il y en a souvent plein en mme temps. C'est pour a qu'on a besoin de la dmarche scientifique pour mesurer l'efficacit d'un traitement en particulier.
Et concernant la dontologie mdicale  propos d'un groupe contrle qui ne reoit pas le traitement, c'est surtout du bon sens. La vido que je relaie ci-dessus l'explique bien.

Au cas o, je repartage un lien qui avait dj t cit dans le fil prsent et qui critique la premire tude de Didier Raoult :
http://curiologie.fr/2020/03/chloroquine/

Bonne nuit.

----------


## Neckara

Eh bien maintenant vous vous cachez ici on vient de m'appeler  la rescousse.

Vous auriez au moins pu avoir cette discussion sur les sujets qui y sont ddis.


@Modration: Pourquoi ne pas avoir fait acte de modration et splitt le sujet, ou dplac les messages vers les sujets pertinents ? Je viens de louper un mois d'change


Bon, il y a une vingtaines de pages, j'ai lu rapidement les premires je me concentrerais donc sur vos futurs messages.




> La Science telle qu'elle est prsente ici et ceux qui s'en revendiquent sous cette forme, et cette prtendue "Mthode" me font de plus en plus penser  une secte intgriste. Compltement dconnecte des ralits, compltement perche, et incapable de rien, sinon de blablater.


Et pourtant c'est sur cela que se base toute la Science moderne

L'observation c'est bien, mais sans les bons outils d'interprtation, sans les bonnes expriences, a sert  rien. Parce qu'il est facile d'observer que le Soleil tourne autours de la Terre. Mais il est beaucoup plus dur de prouver l'existence de la dformation de l'espace-temps par la gravit en observant une clipse.


La mthode scientifique est l pour nous permettre de produire de la connaissance  partir de nos expriences (~= observations). Justement parce qu'on a une longue exprience, on sait que si on ne suit pas quelques rgles, les rsultats seront foireux ou inconclusifs.




> Ce mec avec sa bouche en cul de poule et son ton hautain, mais bon dieu, comment il se la raconte. L encore ce ne sont que des insinuations. Qu'est ce qu'il amne lui  l'appui de ses propos. Comment tu peux donner du crdit  ce mec ?


Ce mec est docteur, tout comme moi par ailleurs.




> En face tu as des mdecins qui bossent, qui soignent et cherchent, et essaient de sauver des vies.


Et dont l'INSERM et le CNRS se sont retir pour des raisons de "mauvaises pratiques" scientifiques cela en dit dj long.

Des personnes qui bossent, soignent et cherchent, en essayant de sauver des vies, tu en as plein. Mais l'intention ne suffit pas  elle seule sinon on ferait repousser les bras  coup de jus de fruits.




> Et ils utilisent des mthodes scientifiques, ne serait-ce que pour leurs essais in-vitro.


Certains mdicaments marchent in-vitro, mais pas in-vivo, notamment pour la chloroquine, trs prometteuses pour nombre de maladies, trs dcevantes in-vivo. Or les expriences in-vivo ont t torches, ce qui nous a fait perdre normment de temps.

Et A, c'est des morts inutiles. Si l'exprience avait t correctement effectue, on aurait pu gagner normment de temps.




> Ce mec, il essaie de sauver quoi et qui?


On ne sauve pas des vies en se prcipitant et en faisant n'importe quoi.

S'il y a des protocoles, des procdures, et une mthode, c'est justement pour tre le plus efficace possible, et donc de sauver des vies.

Si la chloroquine n'est pas trs efficace, mais qu'un autre des mdicaments proposs l'est j'espre que vous avez conscience du nombre de morts que *vous* avez sur la conscience. Avec vos lucubration, vous avez provoqu un retard et un frein significatif sur les expriences ncessaires  l'tablissement d'un protocole de soin.




> Est-ce que ces gens ont jamais mis en place une exprimentation ? Ils ne la connaissent que dans les livres  mon avis, mais ils sont capables de blablater sur tout.


 c'est un docteur il a fait au moins 3 ans de thse donc des exprimentations.

Ce qui ne t'empches pas, *toi*, de blablater sur un sujet dont tu es profondment ignorant, pire avec une condescendance honte.




> je viens de ces sciences humaines tellement mprises part tant de techniciens que je peux lire ici.


Mprise parce que vous vous torchez le cul avec la mthode scientifique et partez dans des dlires en contradiction avec des sciences plus srieuses.

Bien qu'il y ai des scientifiques trs srieux au travail de qualit (mme en sociologie), malheureusement ces derniers sont loin de faire la majorit.




> Des expriences en double-aveugle tant adules dsormais, c'est juste la base des protocoles, n'importe quel tudiant peut tre amen  mettre a en place depuis ses premiers mmoires ou travaux de groupes.


Et cette "base", c'est ce que le Pr. Raoult a t incapable de faire
Cette "base", c'est que qu'une trop grande partie de sciences sociales sont infoutues de faire.

C'est parce que cette "base" n'est mme pas prsente que a nous pose dj un gros problme.





> La validit scientifique ce n'est pas le double-aveugle. C'est de la fable, de la grosse fable. Et ces gens, espces de gourous youtube, s'en rclament  corps et  cris. Mais ils n'ont rien compris.


Tu n'as surtout pas compris leur discours

Il n'a jamais t dit que le double-aveugle garantie une validit scientifique, mais qu'elle est ncessaire pour qu'une tude soit validement scientifique. Par ailleurs, si on peut, a peut tre bien de faire du triple ou du quadruple aveugle.




> Etre publi dans un journal  relecture, c''est effectivement valider une mthode, soit le minimum requis. 
> Mais c'est 'exposer, c'est permettre  ce que ton protocole, l'hypothse teste, et les rsultats obtenus *soient reproduits* et puissent tre discuts.


Et c'est justement ce qu'ils rptent rgulirement dans leurs vidos




> Ca c'est de la science. *La vraie*
> Un traitement dont le protocole tabli s'avre donner des rsultats cohrents en terme de traitement  d'un chantillon  l'autre, d'une cohorte  l'autre, valide cette reproductibilit.


Cela ne sert  rien de "reproduire" si c'est pour suivre le mme protocole foireux, et arriver aux mmes conclusions foireuses.

Si le double-aveugle n'est pas une garantie, mais est ncessaire, de mme pour la reproductibilit des tudes.


D'autant plus qu'avec un protocole foireux, si certaines publications sont positives, mais pas d'autres, ce de manire significative, on est bien embts. Dj on aura perdu un temps fou, et on ne pourra pas rellement conclure donc cela n'aura servi  rien tout cela parce qu'on est trop incomptent et fainant pour mettre en place la base de la base qu'on attend d'un dbutant (et qui par ailleurs est assez simple  mettre en place et trs peu coteux en temps et ressources).




> C'est ce  quoi tous les scientifiques travaillent. Pas les youtubeurs... 
> 
> Je ne suis mme pas sur qu'ils sachent a ces mecs, que ce soit Mister Sam ou cette _tronche en biais_
> Ils apprennent quoi  l'cole ?


Certes, Mister Sam n'a pas de doctorat, mais il en sait dj bien plus que toi sur le sujet.

Par ailleurs Mister Sam voque aussi assez frquemment la reproductibilit des tudes.

----------


## ABCIWEB

*@Pyramidev*
Tu ne nous apprends rien, on sait cela depuis le dbut. Je t'ai lu mais je n'ai pas regard tes vidos puisque tu les rsume, et tu ne comprends pas le souci. On ne critique pas la science ni les essais cliniques, on dit simplement que l'on peut utiliser ces arguments pour des raisons autres que scientifiques, suivant le mme principe que la langue de bois qui affirme des vidences dans un but secondaire qui n'a rien  voir avec les affirmations, et donc ici qui n'a rien  voir avec la science. C'est possiblement un dtournement d'attention pour cacher autre chose. Donc tu peux nous montrer autant de petits et de grands gnies que tu veux, ce n'est pas le sujet.

Le fait est qu'on a l'impression trs dsagrable qu'il y a deux poids deux mesures. Hier toute la presse officielle qui relaie les critiques virulentes sur Raoult parce que son tude manque de groupe tmoin (la critique est recevable mais les indignations sont disproportionnes), et aujourd'hui toute la presse officielle qui relaie avec bienveillance le fait que peut-tre les enfants seraient moins contagieux qu'on le disait sans faire rfrence  aucune tude scientifique mme incomplte.

Donc la question est, pourquoi le principe de prcaution est-il  gomtrie trs variable ? Pourtant les risques ne sont pas moindre bien au contraire. Entre un mdicament qui au pire serait inefficace mais qui prsente peu de risques quand il est administr avec un suivi mdical, et le risque de dmultiplier la contagion et de saturer les hpitaux si l'on relche trop vite les enfants, les consquences ne sont pas du tout comparables. Le minimum serait donc de faire des tudes trs solides avant de prendre cette dcision qui en cas d'erreur sera beaucoup plus meurtrire que la prescription de l'hydroxychloroquine. Mais bizarrement l'exigence de rigueur scientifique semble subitement vanouie.

Aprs, tant mieux si c'est le cas, mais ce tir group juste aprs l'intervention de Macron fait vraiment suspect et donne l'impression que le discours scientifique sert simplement de soutien aux dcisions politiques, ce qui n'a rien de rassurant, bien au contraire. Dans un monde idal on devrait voir demain toute la communaut scientifique se lever pour dire qu'il faut absolument faire des tests srieux incontestables et tre encore plus pointilleux et critique qu'avec l'tude de Raoult puisque les risques sont beaucoup plus importants. On verra bien...

----------


## el_slapper

> (.../...)
> (il est dommage que cette carte tlmatique interactive n'ait pas les graphes historiques par rgion. Mais au moins on peut voir que les DOM-TOM ne sont pas trop touchs)


Sauf Mayotte, je crois. Mais sur une le aussi petite, il suffit d'une poigne de cas pour atteindre des pourcentages qui font peur.

----------


## Ryu2000

> on a abandonn le protectionnisme


C'est de la faute  l'UE et du libre change.
En Suisse il y a un tout petit peu de protectionnisme, comme les Suisses produisent des salades, les salades trangres peuvent tre taxes.
Agriculture : la Suisse pratique le protectionnisme  gomtrie variable



> Nous avons pass une journe dans de gigantesques serres de tomates, chez un gros producteur de fruits et lgumes de la rgion de Lausanne. Roland Stoll nous a tout expliqu. Prenons le cas du rampon (c'est le nom qu'on donne ici  la salade de mche). Les Suisses en raffolent, et c'est l'un des produits les plus protgs. Une fois par semaine, le lundi, tous les producteurs de rampon du pays tlphonent  l'office interprofessionnel pour lui communiquer leur production de salade (tant de kilos chacun). On additionne tout, et on compare cette production nationale avec l'estimation de consommation.
> 
>  partir de l, on calcule les quantits autorises  l'importation (ce dont le pays a besoin), qu'on transmet aux douaniers, qui contrlent les frontires. *Au-del des quotas autoriss par les producteurs, on frappe, avec des taxes trs levs, pour dissuader les ventes de lgumes trangers en Suisse.* Dans le cas de la salade, cette taxe peut atteindre 17 francs suisses le kilo (prs de 16 euros).





> Ils l'ont perdu galement lors de la cration de l'Euro en obligeant les tats  emprunter auprs des investisseurs privs plutt qu'auprs de leur banque centrale comme c'tait le cas auparavant.


C'est de la faute  l'UE.  l'poque tous les conomistes comptents avaient prvenu que l'euro tait une mauvaise ide et qu'il ne fallait pas le mettre en place.
Avant 1971 la France empruntait  la Banque de France et les taux n'taient pas norme, mais aprs elle a du emprunter  des banques prives et les taux taient plus levs, d'ailleurs la dette de la France correspond un peu prs aux intrts de la dette, la France emprunte de l'argent pour rembourser sa dette, ce qui est la mme chose que quand une personne fait un prt pour rembourser un prt, ce qui est ultra dangereux.
A-t-on pay 1.400 milliards dintrts sur la dette depuis 1979 ?




> il est bien plus rentable de concevoir les produits en Europe ou aux USA et de les faire fabriquer en chine


Pour vouloir produire en France il faut aimer souffrir.
Il y a plein d'indpendants qui ont rage-quit, il y a trop de charges, trop de paperasse, c'est l'enfer d'entreprendre en France.

Maintenant les chinois savent concevoir des trucs, au niveau de la technologie ils ont des grosses entreprises comme One Plus, Huawei, Xiaomi, Honor, etc.
Huawei fait peur  Apple, c'est pour a que le gouvernement US est parti en guerre contre Huawei en faisant du lobbying pour dissuader les pays d'installer des antennes 5G Huawei, en interdisant  Huawei d'utiliser les services Google, etc.

Si a se trouve dans le futur des chinois feront mieux qu'AMD, Intel, Nvidia.
La Chine prend de plus en plus le lead.




> sans tre soumis aux taxes d'importations en retour. Les tats ont perdu leur pouvoir de rgulation.


Mais oui le protectionnisme c'est la vie ! C'est quand mme logique de consommer des produits locaux en priorit.




> De mme le trait europen de 2005 interdit aux tats membre d'intervenir dans des projets industriels par la clause de concurrence libre et non fausse.


L'UE ne va peut-tre par survivre  la crise du SARS-CoV-2, donc les choses changeront peut-tre ^^




> retour du pouvoir de l'tat pour rguler l'conomie


L'tat c'est rien du tout aujourd'hui, l'organigramme hirarchique c'est a :
- Banques
- Entreprises
- Mdias
- Politiciens
Les entreprises sont obligs de se soumettre aux banques, car elles prtent l'argent.
Les grosses entreprises possdent les mdias.
Les mdias peuvent crer ou dtruire n'importe quelle personnalit politique.
En 2016 les mdias ont promu Macron et Marine...

L'tat n'est pas du tout au sommet, l'tat est soumis aux mdias qui sont dirigs par des grosses entreprises.




> le gouvernement nest pas la solution, il est le problme


Ouais je sais pas... C'est surtout que les pays sont trs endett  cause des intrts de la dette et que l'UE a impos une rgle "le dficit public doit tre infrieur  3% du PIB".
Et aprs les gouvernements sont corrompus, ils privatisent ce qui est rentable et nationalisent ce qui ne l'est pas.
Il y a des histoires d'autoroutes, d'aroports, de la SNCF, etc.
Le plan de l'UE c'est d'avoir un service public minimal de mauvaise qualit et sinon de mettre priv partout. L'UE c'est aussi le lobbying  Bruxelles.

Parfois les USA rachtent des grosses entreprises franaise comme c'est un peu le cas pour Alstom (mme si dans les mdias mainstream ils disent que ce n'est pas exactement a).




> Ce mec est docteur, tout comme moi par ailleurs.


Waaaah ! Comme je trouve a prsomptueux, c'est violent.  :8O:  Je suis abasourdis !
Il y a plein de gens qui ont mis 3 ans  crire une thse qui n'avait rien d'exceptionnel et qui ont eu leur doctorat... Ce n'est pas quelque chose d'extraordinaire.
Il ne faut pas se croire suprieur parce qu'on a fait de la recherche... Enfin bon vous faites comme vous, mais a va vous rendre ultra antipathique dans les yeux de tellement de monde.

Il y a "docteur" et "docteur"...

Bon alors dj le professeur Raoult est reconnu mondialement, a ne se limite pas  la France ou l'Europe. Il a particip  des grosses tudes avant.
Pour l'histoire de l'association hydroxychloroquine + azithromycine on va oublier le professeur Raoult et on va regarder *ce que font les autres pays*.
Il y a plein d'tudes qui testent ces 2 produits, l'azithromycine est largement utilis partout dans le monde.
Apparemment quand c'est utilis trs tt dans la maladie, voir avant la maladie, c'est trs efficace et peu risqu.

Aprs ok dans une tude il n'y avait pas de cobayes qui recevaient des placebos donc on ne sait pas si les gens auraient moins bien guris sans le protocole.
Bon de toute faon en France comme on ne test pas, c'est parfois trop tard pour qu'un protocole soit efficace.




> On ne sauve pas des vies en se prcipitant et en faisant n'importe quoi.


a dpend, statistiquement il est possible de tomber sur une solution efficace au pif, il y a bien des gens qui gagnent leuro-million  ::P: 
Parfois c'est utile de ne pas suivre le protocole.

----------


## BenoitM

> C'est de la faute  l'UE et du libre change.


Euh non de nos politiciens  ::): 
L'UE est juste un cadre.





> Avant 1971 la France empruntait  la Banque de France et les taux n'taient pas norme, mais aprs elle a du emprunter  des banques prives et les taux taient plus levs


Euh le taux moyen tait de 6% avant l'Euro. Et maintenant il est  0%....
Donc non les taux ne sont pas plus lev depuis l'.






> L'tat c'est rien du tout aujourd'hui, l'organigramme hirarchique c'est a :
> - Banques
> - Entreprises
> - Mdias
> - Politiciens
> Les entreprises sont obligs de se soumettre aux banques, car elles prtent l'argent.
> Les grosses entreprises possdent les mdias.
> Les mdias peuvent crer ou dtruire n'importe quelle personnalit politique.
> En 2016 les mdias ont promu Macron et Marine...
> ...


Il me semblait que c'tait l'tat qui avait sauv les banques? on m'aurait menti? :d




> Ouais je sais pas... C'est surtout que les pays sont trs endett  cause des intrts de la dette et que l'UE a impos une rgle "le dficit public doit tre infrieur  3% du PIB".


S'ils avaient respecter les rgles de l'UE les pays ne seraient pas trs endett  :;):

----------


## Marco46

> et il a profit de sa notorit pour manipuler les masses.


Dans le but de ?

Le mobile est obscur pour moi, il y gagne quoi exactement ?




> Dans les discours pro-Raoult, on a l'impression que, le respect de la dmarche scientifique, mme dans le domaine mdical, c'est juste du pinaillage, en plus d'tre chronophage.


Je ne suis pas pro-Raoult je suis pour qu'on laisse faire les mdecins. Le problme ici c'est que le gouvernement a interdit cette prescription, mme si pas mal de mdecins passent outre.

Et oui dans notre contexte hyper particulier, sur un mdicament compltement maitris, attendre 1 an et demi d'avoir les preuves scientifiques de l'efficacit du traitement c'est du pinaillage, c'est mme de la pure connerie, affliction qui est souvent proportionnelle  l'intelligence du sujet. Un simple tableau avantages / inconvnients permet d'aboutir en 5 minutes  des dcisions rationnelles qui seraient :

1/ produire en masse parce que a coute rien et si a marche c'est jackpot.
2/ laisser les mdecins libres de leurs prescriptions.

Je rappelle qu'il s'agit d'un traitement qui ne coute rien, ne prsente aucun risque si il est prescrit par un mdecin et qui donc dans le pire des cas n'aidera pas.

Donc on a rien  perdre et la sagesse *commande* de laisser les mdecins libres de prescrire.

----------


## David_g

> Bon alors dj le professeur Raoult est reconnu mondialement, a ne se limite pas  la France ou l'Europe. Il a particip  des grosses tudes avant.
> Pour l'histoire de l'association hydroxychloroquine + azithromycine on va oublier le professeur Raoult et on va regarder *ce que font les autres pays*.
> Il y a plein d'tudes qui testent ces 2 produits, l'azithromycine est largement utilis partout dans le monde.
> Apparemment quand c'est utilis trs tt dans la maladie, voir avant la maladie, c'est trs efficace et peu risqu.


Tu as des sources sur a : l'efficacit ? parce que le peu risqu, a dpend d'o tu places le curseur.
(Merci de ne pas me rpondre : les chinois le font, o alors donner les sources: tudes, recommandations).

----------


## Neckara

> Le fait est qu'on a l'impression trs dsagrable qu'il y a deux poids deux mesures. Hier toute la presse officielle qui relaie les critiques virulentes sur Raoult parce que son tude manque de groupe tmoin (la critique est recevable mais les indignations sont disproportionnes), et aujourd'hui toute la presse officielle qui relaie avec bienveillance le fait que peut-tre les enfants seraient moins contagieux qu'on le disait sans faire rfrence  aucune tude scientifique mme incomplte.


La presse ne reprsente pas la communaut scientifique, et est en gnrale trs incomptente jusqu'au manque d'thique journalistique.

Je comprends parfaitement donc ton indignation face  ce deux poids deux mesures. J'ai moi-mme arrt de regarder les journaux tlviss (Art pourtant rput srieux)  cause de leur mauvaises pratiques journalistiques. De mme que j'ai arrt de regarder Aude WTF (journaliste et youtubeuse) du fait de son comportement hypocrite.

Tu prches donc un convaincu sur ce point l.





> Donc la question est, pourquoi le principe de prcaution est-il  gomtrie trs variable ? Pourtant les risques ne sont pas moindre bien au contraire. Entre un mdicament qui au pire serait inefficace mais qui prsente peu de risques quand il est administr avec un suivi mdical, et le risque de dmultiplier la contagion et de saturer les hpitaux si l'on relche trop vite les enfants, les consquences ne sont pas du tout comparables. Le minimum serait donc de faire des tudes trs solides avant de prendre cette dcision qui en cas d'erreur sera beaucoup plus meurtrire que la prescription de l'hydroxychloroquine. Mais bizarrement l'exigence de rigueur scientifique semble subitement vanouie.


Il y a beaucoup d'aspects diffrents dans ce message, d'abord pour l'hydrochloroquine, cela n'a rien  voir avec le principe de prcaution:
l'hydroxychloroquine est dj prescrite, qu'on soit en train d'tablir de la connaissance via des tudes, ne signifie pas qu'on ne fasse rien, et qu'on ne prescrive rien.prescrire de l'hydroxychloroquine  tous les malades, mme porteurs sains ou trs lgrement atteint peut potentiellement empirer la maladie, et donc saturer les hpitaux, tout en ayant un bnfice nul (mais des effets secondaires importants). D'o l'importance des tudes avant de l'administrer  tout le monde (dont le fait de dterminer la posologie  partir de laquelle le mdicament est efficace). Pour le moment on ne l'administre qu'aux cas les plus graves, en "dernier recours".Les effets secondaires, mme avec un suivi mdical, peuvent tre graves.Un suivi mdical sur une maladie aussi contagieuse n'est pas vident, et il ne faut surtout pas contaminer les mdecins. Le confinement pour les porteurs sains ou malades lgers reste donc la meilleure chose  faire actuellement.l'hydroxychloroquine aurait un effet sur la charge virale (ce qui reste  prouver in vivo), mais pas sur les effets de la maladie. Il est donc ncessaire d'avoir au mieux des mdicaments complmentaires.

De manire gnrale, agir pour agir ne vaut rien, et peut au contraire avoir des effets pervers si on ne sait pas ce qu'on fait.


Pour les enfants:
on ne peut pas rester ad vitam eternam en confinement, que ce soit d'un point de vue humain ou conomique.Humain, parce qu'tre enferm seul dans un 20m2, certains avec une connexion minable, pendant 2 mois, cela a des effets psychologiques qui peuvent tre trs nfastes.conomique, parce que la nourriture, les mdicaments, etc. ne sortent pas ex nihilo. Bien qu'on puisse travailler pour beaucoup en tltravail, cela a ses limites. De mme certaines activits non-essentielles ne peuvent pas rester ferme pendant des mois. J'ai besoin de m'acheter des pantalons sinon dans 3 mois je serais contraint de me balader en slip dans la rue.Il faut donc que les adultes puissent aller travailler, et donc que les plus jeunes enfants soient gards.Si contagion il y a, elle devrait tre localise, au niveau de la classe ou de l'tablissement. Si on continue de respecter les gestes barrires, bien videmment.On a besoin d'augmenter l'immunit de groupe, sinon on devra tre confin ad vitam eternam. On ne peut pas stopper la progression d'une telle maladie aussi contagieuse et aussi rpandue.En 2 mois, on a eu le temps de se prparer, le tout est maintenant d'avoir une propagation de la maladie "contrle", qui ne dpassera pas les capacits d'accueils, mais qui ne prendra pas trop de temps non plus, parce qu'on ne veut pas que cette situation dure 10 ans.





> Dans un monde idal on devrait voir demain toute la communaut scientifique se lever pour dire qu'il faut absolument faire des tests srieux incontestables et tre encore plus pointilleux et critique qu'avec l'tude de Raoult puisque les risques sont beaucoup plus importants. On verra bien...


Les prdictions politiques sont trs trs difficiles, du fait de lincommensurable nombre de paramtres, des effets de rtro-actions, de seuils, de synergie, d'actions humaines en consquence de la prdiction, etc. Et comme il est trs difficile de cloner la Terre pour y effectuer des expriences  grandeur relle, on reste assez limit.

Les scientifiques pourront tablir des modles  posteriori, mais pour la prdiction, dans ce domaine, c'est super compliqu.




> Waaaah ! Comme je trouve a prsomptueux, c'est violent.  Je suis abasourdis !
> Il y a plein de gens qui ont mis 3 ans  crire une thse qui n'avait rien d'exceptionnel et qui ont eu leur doctorat... Ce n'est pas quelque chose d'extraordinaire.
> Il ne faut pas se croire suprieur parce qu'on a fait de la recherche... Enfin bon vous faites comme vous, mais a va vous rendre ultra antipathique dans les yeux de tellement de monde.


Oui, mais c'est dj 3 ans de plus que la grande majorit d'entre vous qui vous permettez de dblatrer sur des domaines que vous ne connaissez pas, pour ensuite venir dire  des _docteurs_, "non mais d'o vous parlez vous, petit guignol".

Donc un peu d'humilit.




> Bon alors dj le professeur Raoult est reconnu mondialement, a ne se limite pas  la France ou l'Europe. Il a particip  des grosses tudes avant.


Et il est pingl pour ses mauvaises pratiques scientifiques, le CNRS et l'ISERM se sont retirs de son laboratoire, interdit de publication dans une maison d'dition pour fraude scientifique, il signe tout ce qui sort de son laboratoire, avec une publication tous les 2 jours (ce qui est impossible), et est actuellement critiqu par ses collgues.

Alors oui, il est premier mondial sur le nombre de citations assez facile quand on signe tout et n'importe quoi.




> Il y a plein d'tudes qui testent ces 2 produits, l'azithromycine est largement utilis partout dans le monde.


Il va falloir donner plus de dtails parce qu'en l'tat ta phrase est inexploitable.

Aprs, ce qui importe n'est pas d'arriver  la conclusion, mais la mthode qu'on aura utilis pour arriver  la conclusion, afin de prouver que sa conclusion est juste. Le mrite ne revient pas  celui qui clame tout et son contraire pour au final dire "j'avais raison", mais bien  celui qui va prouver, par le biais d'une tude srieuse.




> Aprs ok dans une tude il n'y avait pas de cobayes qui recevaient des placebos donc on ne sait pas si les gens auraient moins bien guris sans le protocole.


Donc l'tude ne sert  rien et ne nous apprends rien. Que de temps et de ressources perdues.




> Bon de toute faon en France comme on ne test pas, c'est parfois trop tard pour qu'un protocole soit efficace.


Il y a une tude complte au niveau europen. De nombreux autre mdicaments sont aussi  l'essai.

La chloroquine les a effacs, mais il y a une multitude de mdicaments prometteurs sur laquelle la recherche travaille.




> a dpend, statistiquement il est possible de tomber sur une solution efficace au pif, il y a bien des gens qui gagnent leuro-million 
> Parfois c'est utile de ne pas suivre le protocole.


J'adore ta vision de la mdecine.

Un rhume ? Ben on va amputer le bras, si a trouve a va marcher. Statistiquement, il est possible que ce soit a.
Et puis si a marche, n'hsitez pas  jouer  l'euro-million.

Il est effectivement possible de trouver des solutions par srendipit, mais derrire, il faut prouver que ta solution marche et a tu as besoin d'un protocole.

----------


## Neckara

> Je ne suis pas pro-Raoult je suis pour qu'on laisse faire les mdecins. Le problme ici c'est que le gouvernement a interdit cette prescription, mme si pas mal de mdecins passent outre.


Est-ce que tu as une source ?
J'avais compris qu'ils avaient encadrs la pratique, pas interdit toute prescription.




> Et oui dans notre contexte hyper particulier, sur un mdicament compltement maitris, attendre 1 an et demi d'avoir les preuves scientifiques de l'efficacit du traitement c'est du pinaillage, c'est mme de la pure connerie, affliction qui est souvent proportionnelle  l'intelligence du sujet.


Croire qu'il faut 1 an et demi pour produire des preuves scientifiques, c'est de la pure connerie.
Encore plus de faire n'importe quoi sous se prtexte fallacieux.

L'tude ralise par le Pr Raoult, est dj une preuve qu'on peut faire des tudes trs rapidement. S'il l'avait ralise correctement, sans ncessit de surcots de temps, on aurait gagn normment de temps, et on aurait dj un gros dbut de rponse qui aurait guid la politique nationale et internationale.

C'est l la pure connerie, faire n'importe quoi, et au final nous faire perdre normment du temps qui nous est prcieux, pire au dtriment d'autres pistes mdicales, qui peuvent tre plus efficaces.


Donner un mdicament sans en connatre les effets rels, c'est le risque d'empirer leur maladie et/ou de les achever (vous me direz que a libre des lits d'un ct), mais aussi des retards de soins pour un mdicament alternatif qui aurait pu avoir de bien meilleurs rsultats. C'est juste pleinement irresponsable et inconscient.

Il faut arrter de paniquer et de faire n'importe quoi au prtexte d'agir sous l'urgence.




> Un simple tableau avantages / inconvnients permet d'aboutir en 5 minutes  des dcisions rationnelles qui seraient :
> 
> 1/ produire en masse parce que a coute rien et si a marche c'est jackpot.
> 2/ laisser les mdecins libres de leurs prescriptions.


Et si a marche pas, on aura mobilis des ressources inutilement, ce qui freinera la production d'un ventuel mdicament alternatif plus efficace.

On aura empoisonn des millions de franais (tout le monde va se prcipiter pour recevoir sa prescription), contamin les mdecins gnralistes (les patients venant les voir), pour une propagation accrue de la maladie

Tes dcisions n'ont rien de rationnelles.




> Je rappelle qu'il s'agit d'un traitement qui ne coute rien, ne prsente aucun risque si il est prescrit par un mdecin et qui donc dans le pire des cas n'aidera pas.


Cela est faux, il prsente des risques non ngligeables.




> Donc on a rien  perdre et la sagesse *commande* de laisser les mdecins libres de prescrire.


Non.

----------


## benjani13

> On aura empoisonn des millions de franais (tout le monde va se prcipiter pour recevoir sa prescription), contamin les mdecins gnralistes (les patients venant les voir), pour une propagation accrue de la maladie


Et provoquer une pnurie qui empcheront les personnes qui en ont rellement besoin de se soigner.

Bruno Le Maire ne comprend pas qu'en priode de crise et face  au risque de se retrouver en chomage partielle voir de perdre son boulot, avec en plus l'impossibilit de consommer, les franais mettent de l'argent de ct.
https://www.lefigaro.fr/placement/l-...maire-20200415

Le gouvernement va organiser un dbat  l'assembl sur l'application de tracking StopCovid, mais qui ne donnera lieu  aucun vote. Comment nous prendre pour des cons en plus de nous faire perdre du temps.
https://www.lesechos.fr/politique-so...ionner-1195116

----------


## ddoumeche

> C'est un bon rsum. Les mdecins ont malheureusement la mme habitude d'omerta que les militaires, c'est dommage de ne pas encore les avoir entendus sur ce planning dlirant. Il n'y a pas eu de mention non plus au fameux conseil scientifique  propos de cette date.


D'ailleurs, notre prix nobel de mdecine a disparu des crans radars aprs sa tribune sur le ton du "ne nous donnez pas de faux espoirs", et n'est plus dans le haut conseil d'aprs lgifrance. Un ptard mouill visiblement.




> Je viens d'entendre un "minent expert" invit sur France Info dire que le coronavirus n'est pas comme une grippe et donc qu'il n'est pas certain que les enfants contaminent autant les adultes qu'on le disait il y a encore quelques jours. Il dit "peut-tre", rien n'est certain. Le principe de prcaution est donc  gomtrie trs variable. Un exemple de plus d'une blouse blanche sortie de son placard pour justifier les dcisions gouvernementales, mais on comprend bien qu'il s'agit avant tout de librer les parents pour aller bosser quoi qu'il en cote.


Les enfants contaminent peut-tre moins que les adultes parce qu'ils ont des petits poumons, mais tant porteurs sains donc asymptomatiques, on ne les testera pas vu l'ordre de bataille envisag contre l'ennemi. Or ils ouvrent les portes par la clanche comme les grands, tiennent la rambarde des escaliers, et se trimbalent en meute qui, l o elle passe, la prof trpasse.
Voila un bon moment pour leur rappeler les rgles d'hygine de base : se laver les mains jusqu'au avant bras, mettre la main devant sa bouche quand on tousse, ne pas toucher les animaux (les chats seraient porteurs), ne pas jouer au doigt qui pue, etc

On pourrait sans doute apprendre aux enfants  porter des masques mais il faudrait dj en disposer  ::nono:: 
Ce qui n'est pas ais quand ont choisit 4 fabricants uniquement, 3 chinois + 1 franais qui produit  Wuhan justement. Alors que des dizaines d'entrepreneurs franais appellent la sant pour proposer leur services et n'ont aucune rponses.

Mais pourquoi autant de blouses blanches et d'experts sur les plateaux tls, les blogs et tout ce que compte le pays de relais d'influence ? parce qu'ayant rat toutes les tapes, la France a absolument intrt  ce que l'hydrochloroquine ne marche pas, tous comme les masques qui ne marchent pas, etc.




> Macron dit que la reprise ne devrait tre que progressive. C'est  dire que les derniers rentreront quelques jours avant les vacances d't ?  Bref c'est encore un beau merdier en perspective, sans compter certains parents qui ne voudront pas envoyer leur enfants se faire contaminer et certains enseignants qui se feront porter ple notamment et avec raison pour ceux qui sont  risque. Quid des cantines, des internats etc. des tests pour les enseignants, pour les enfants ? Tout reste  dfinir et je vois pas comment un gouvernement constitu d'amateurs ("soyez fiers d'tre des amateurs" disait Macron) pourrait nous pondre quelque chose de srieux d'ici deux  trois semaines.


Il va falloir s'organiser, faire garder les gosses par la voisine donc en petites cellules, solidarit inter classe sociale, etc. Mme si on voulait remettre le pays au travail, il n'tait pas forcment ncessaire de rouvrir les coles. Nos voisins et les chinois 
 ne rouvrent les coles qu'en dernier, en septembre pour beaucoup.




> J'entendais  la radio que les hpitaux sont occups  40% par des patients ayant moins de 60 ans... Si Macron et ses amateurs se plantent a va tre l'hcatombe pour tout le monde car les hpitaux seront vite saturs. On ne peut que comprendre les prcdents sondages qui indiquent que 70% des franais environ ne font pas confiance  ce gouvernement pour grer la crise sanitaire. C'est la suite logique de la gestion dbile des affaires de l'tat avant cette crise. Et la dcision de d confiner les enfants un mois et demi juste avant les vacances d't ne va certainement pas les rassurer. A moins que l'on trouve un mdicament rellement efficace pour viter les complications, mais comme tous les essais officiels se font sur des patients qui ncessitent dj une hospitalisation, il est peut probable que nous ayons une rponse d'ici un mois.


Oui cela fait partie des nombreux mystres du coco, il tue plus les quinquagnaires hommes que les femmes. Et tout comme l'apparente immunit des sudois et des islandais, et surtout celle des gosses.


On ne sait pas comment sera la situation sanitaire dans quelques semaines, alors dans un an c'est de l'astrologie. Cela peut tre bnin, ou peut durer longtemps. J'coutais la semaine dernire l'histoire de la grippe espagnole (influenza): la pandmie a dur au moins 2 ans avec 3 vagues, la seconde tant la plus mortelle avec un taux de mortalit de 3% avec une majorit de jeunes adultes et de vieux, de 100% pour les femmes enceintes.
Mme si l, nous sommes plus proche de la grippe de Honk Kong.

Et puis on l'a le traitement voyons, mais tu ne l'auras pas pas plus que tu n'auras de masque parce que Discovery ne sert  rien : 
https://www.i24news.tv/fr/actu/israe...de-chloroquine





> Je ragis en retard. Je viens de lire les messages qui ont t publis sur ce fil depuis mi-mars et, quand je vois la dmarche scientifique se faire pitiner sur une question grave, par des gens manipuls par la propagande de Didier Raoult qui abuse de sa notorit, j'prouve  la fois de la colre (envers Didier Raoult) et de la tristesse.


Tous ces gens qui se rveillent aprs la tempte, et reussent le discours de l'tat, vraiment ... Question, toi ou ton animal de compagnie avez-vous contract la rage ?

----------


## Jipt

> Mais lui il bosse sur la gestion de sa communication en vue de sa *future rlection* c'est a le problme ...


Mais comment compte-t-il y arriver quand on lit a :


> En Espagne, la police a t mobilise pour distribuer dans les transports publics, gratuitement, plus de 10 millions de masques. En France, la police a verbalis plus de 500 000 personnes.


source




> Eh bien maintenant vous vous cachez ici on vient de m'appeler  la rescousse.
> 
> Vous auriez au moins pu avoir cette discussion sur les sujets qui y sont ddis.
> 
> @Modration: Pourquoi ne pas avoir fait acte de modration et splitt le sujet, ou dplac les messages vers les sujets pertinents ? Je viens de louper un mois d'change


Oh non Et c'est reparti pour des posts interminables avec les "rponses avec citation" phrase  phrase, l'enfer, quoi.

----------


## benjani13

> Envoy par Marco46
> 
> 
> Mais lui il bosse sur la gestion de sa communication en vue de sa future rlection c'est a le problme ...
> 
> 
> Mais comment compte-t-il y arriver quand on lit a :
> 
> 
> ...


Quelques lments de rponse en lisant le communiqu de la socit des journalistes de France Tlvision:
https://snj-francetv.fr/attention-au...ise-sanitaire/




> Mission de service public  : avec la crise sanitaire lie au coronavirus Covid-19, les communiqus de la direction de France Tlvisions multiplient les rfrences  ce terme. Mais entre la communication et la ralit de ce que nous vivons dans lentreprise, il y a un gouffre. En tmoignent la ligne ditoriale de certaines ditions, la dontologie, les pratiques professionnelles et les outils mis en uvre.
> 
> La direction de linformation assume la ligne ditoriale quelle a fixe. Il sagit pourtant trop souvent dun discours unique et format, relayant la communication gouvernementale. Les ditions nationales de JT, en particulier le 20h de France 2, sont transformes en un interminable dfil de ministres et responsables politiques LREM. Le tout avec un rappel permanent et moralisateur  la solidarit et  la responsabilit individuelle de chaque citoyen.
> 
> Mais rien, ou si peu, sur les responsabilits et devoirs du pouvoir politique. Aucune mise en perspective des faits : pourquoi avoir nglig pendant des mois les grvistes de lhpital public, qui rclamaient des moyens supplmentaires ? Fallait-il organiser le premier tour des municipales ? Le gouvernement a-t-il sous-estim les alertes ?
> 
> [...]

----------


## Marco46

> Est-ce que tu as une source ?
> J'avais compris qu'ils avaient encadrs la pratique, pas interdit toute prescription.


Ils ont interdit toute prescription en dehors des hpitaux donc sur les personnes hospitalises. Or ce que dfend Raoult c'est de prescrire avant d'arriver  l'hpital donc c'est  la mdecine librale de faire le taf ... Mais elle a les mains lies ...

Pour la source je t'invite  prendre 30 secondes avec ton ami Google les articles sont lgions (dats de fin mars).




> Croire qu'il faut 1 an et demi pour produire des preuves scientifiques, c'est de la pure connerie.


C'est pourtant ce qui est avanc pour faire a dans les rgles.




> Donner un mdicament sans en connatre les effets rels, c'est le risque d'empirer leur maladie et/ou de les achever (vous me direz que a libre des lits d'un ct), mais aussi des retards de soins pour un mdicament alternatif qui aurait pu avoir de bien meilleurs rsultats. C'est juste pleinement irresponsable et inconscient.


Sauf que dans les faits l'hpital de Raoult est celui qui a la ltalit la plus faible. Tu les vois o tes morts ? Factuellement il y a (beaucoup) moins de morts chez lui.

Il n'y a pas de mdicament alternatif quel retard pourrait-il y avoir ?




> Il faut arrter de paniquer et de faire n'importe quoi au prtexte d'agir sous l'urgence.


Pour la panique je t'invite  te balader dans un CHU de nos jours, sans masque ni protection pour mieux te rendre compte. Tu me diras si tu sens pas monter ta tension en voyant les lgions de patients de moins de 60 ans au bord de la mort ou les camions frigo  l'extrieur qui stockent les cadavres parce que la morgue est pleine.




> Et si a marche pas, on aura mobilis des ressources inutilement, ce qui freinera la production d'un ventuel mdicament alternatif plus efficace.


Quelles ressources seraient mobilises qui empcheraient de produire une alternative qui n'existe pas ?




> On aura empoisonn des millions de franais (tout le monde va se prcipiter pour recevoir sa prescription), contamin les mdecins gnralistes (les patients venant les voir), pour une propagation accrue de la maladie


a c'est de la pure dsinformation. Ce mdicament est prescrit  des dizaines de millions doccurrence depuis des dcennies il est parfaitement maitris, c'est prcisment tout son intrt et probablement le vrai problme pour certaines organisations. Tu racontes absolument n'importe quoi et il n'y a pas besoin d'tudes longues pour le dmontrer.

----------


## Marco46

> Et provoquer une pnurie qui empcheront les personnes qui en ont rellement besoin de se soigner.


a fait seulement 2 mois que Sanofi explique qu'ils peuvent produire des centaines de millions de doses en quelques semaines, ils attendent juste une directive qui ne vient pas. Et a nous couterait que dalle en plus.

C'est comme pour les masques, c'est comme pour les quipements de protection, ce gouvernement se touche le zboub en attendant le dernier moment.

Si il y a une pnurie a sera comme pour la pnurie de masques, exclusivement de la faute du gouvernement qui ne prend pas  bras le corps le problme, trop occup  polir sa communication.

----------


## Neckara

> Ils ont interdit toute prescription en dehors des hpitaux donc sur les personnes hospitalises. Or ce que dfend Raoult c'est de prescrire avant d'arriver  l'hpital donc c'est  la mdecine librale de faire le taf ... Mais elle a les mains lies ...


Sauf que c'est justement une chose  ne pas faire.

En dehors des hpitaux, ils ne sont pas forcment totalement quips (un masque et des gants ne suffisent pas).
Avec la panique actuelle des mdecins peuvent se faire agresser s'ils refusent de prescrire.

Et si les personnes ne sont pas dans un hpital, c'est que les symptmes ne sont pas si grave, donc il vaut mieux qu'elles restent chez elles. Si les symptmes sont graves, il faudra de toute faon passer  l'hpital.

 part contaminer des mdecins, il n'y a aucun bnfice  cela.




> Pour la source je t'invite  prendre 30 secondes avec ton ami Google les articles sont lgions (dats de fin mars).


Google ne me permettra pas de rentrer dans ton cerveau pour savoir ce que tu voulais rellement dire.

Sachant que ce que tu as dit est faux, vu qu'il n'y a pas d'interdiction de prescription, mais une prescription limite aux hpitaux, ce qui sont deux choses diffrentes.




> C'est pourtant ce qui est avanc pour faire a dans les rgles.


Pour un vaccin, peut-tre, a prend du temps  concevoir.

Sans sources plus dtailles, je ne sais pas "qui" a avanc "quoi" exactement.




> Sauf que dans les faits l'hpital de Raoult est celui qui a la ltalit la plus faible. Tu les vois o tes morts ? Factuellement il y a (beaucoup) moins de morts chez lui.


*se tape la tte contre la table*

Et comment tu en dduis que son nombre de morts "plus faible" est directement li  la prescription de la chloroquine, mais pas  d'autres facteurs, e.g. des patients en moyenne plus lgers, plus de matriel mdical dont des respirateurs, etc. ?

Factuellement, dans les tudes qu'il a publi, les morts ont tous reu de la chloroquine et ont t retir de l'tude.
Donc si tu veux aller par l




> Il n'y a pas de mdicament alternatif quel retard pourrait-il y avoir ?


Cela est une affirmation errone, il y a au contraire des mdicaments alternatifs.
Le tapage mdiatique de l'hydrochloroquine les a juste clipss.

https://www.doctissimo.fr/sante/epid...re-le-covid-19




> Pour la panique je t'invite  te balader dans un CHU de nos jours, sans masque ni protection pour mieux te rendre compte. Tu me diras si tu sens pas monter ta tension en voyant les lgions de patients de moins de 60 ans au bord de la mort ou les camions frigo  l'extrieur qui stockent les cadavres parce que la morgue est pleine.


Ouais, et donc on va paniquer et ainsi augmenter le nombre de cadavres ?  ::ccool:: 





> Quelles ressources seraient mobilises qui empcheraient de produire une alternative qui n'existe pas ?


Outre l'aspect charg de la question, un mdicament ne se produit pas ex nihilo, il faut de l'argent, il faut de la main d'uvre humaine, il faut des quipements.




> a c'est de la pure dsinformation. Ce mdicament est prescrit  des dizaines de millions doccurrence depuis des dcennies il est parfaitement maitris, c'est prcisment tout son intrt et probablement le vrai problme pour certaines organisations. Tu racontes absolument n'importe quoi et il n'y a pas besoin d'tudes longues pour le dmontrer.


Tu es celui qui propage de la dsinformation.

Tous mdicaments ont des effets secondaires, ce qui importe est la balance bnfice/risque. L'hydrochloroquine a des effets secondaires non ngligeable, il suffit d'en lire la notice.

C'est aussi malhonnte car je n'ai absolument pas parl d'tudes longues, ni mme ai dit qu'il fallait tudier ses effets secondaires "intrinsques". Il n'empche qui faut tout de mme tudier son efficacit pour le coronavirus.

----------


## Marco46

> Sauf que c'est justement une chose  ne pas faire.
> 
> En dehors des hpitaux, ils ne sont pas forcment totalement quips (un masque et des gants ne suffisent pas).
> Avec la panique actuelle des mdecins peuvent se faire agresser s'ils refusent de prescrire.
> 
> Et si les personnes ne sont pas dans un hpital, c'est que les symptmes ne sont pas si grave, donc il vaut mieux qu'elles restent chez elles. Si les symptmes sont graves, il faudra de toute faon passer  l'hpital.
> 
>  part contaminer des mdecins, il n'y a aucun bnfice  cela.


Le confinement ne t'obligeais pas  t'enfermer dans ta cave hein. a fait environ un bon mois que les consignes sont de ne plus aller aux urgences directement mais de passer par son mdecin traitant, en visio quand c'est possible sinon en physique.




> Google ne me permettra pas de rentrer dans ton cerveau pour savoir ce que tu voulais rellement dire.
> 
> Sachant que ce que tu as dit est faux, vu qu'il n'y a pas d'interdiction de prescription, mais une prescription limite aux hpitaux, ce qui sont deux choses diffrentes.


Pardon j'aurais du prciser mdecins gnralistes mais je ne savais pas que tu avais pass autant de temps dans ta cave. Donc j'ai bien raison, les mdecins gnralistes ont interdiction de prescrire alors qu'on leur demande d'tre en premire ligne et alors que Raoult prconise de traiter massivement aux premiers symptmes justement pour viter l'engorgement des hpitaux.

On marche sur la tte.




> *se tape la tte contre la table*


Attention a fait mal les murs d'une cave, tu vas te blesser.




> Et comment tu en dduis que son nombre de morts "plus faible" est directement li  la prescription de la chloroquine, mais pas  d'autres facteurs, e.g. des patients en moyenne plus lgers, plus de matriel mdical dont des respirateurs, etc. ?
> 
> Factuellement, dans les tudes qu'il a publi, les morts ont tous reu de la chloroquine et ont t retir de l'tude.
> Donc si tu veux aller par l


Je constate simplement qu'il applique les recommandations de l'OMS comme les Corens et qu'il obtient des rsultats. Sur les milliers de patients passs par chez lui il y a trs peu de morts et les patients sortent plus vite de l'hpital. Alors je veux bien qu'il y ait un micro climat mdical sur son tablissement mais bon a fait beaucoup quand mme.




> Cela est une affirmation errone, il y a au contraire des mdicaments alternatifs.
> Le tapage mdiatique de l'hydrochloroquine les a juste clipss.
> 
> https://www.doctissimo.fr/sante/epid...re-le-covid-19


Ok bien sr ... On va reprendre lentement pour que je sois certain de bien comprendre, tu m'expliques qu'un mdicament parfaitement connu et maitris depuis des dcennies administr  des dizaines de millions de personnes ne peut pas tre prescrit parce que il y aurait trop d'effets secondaires et tu me mets en face un machin qui sort d'un labo, jamais commercialis, jamais dploy  grande chelle (il n'a mme pas les autorisations de mise sur le march) et tu me dis que c'est une alternative ?

Une seule conclusion : Tu t'es trop tap la tte contre les murs de ta cave et tu as besoin d'un scanner.




> Ouais, et donc on va paniquer et ainsi augmenter le nombre de cadavres ?


Apparemment on est parti pour puisque a Majest Jupitrienne Dieu des Dieux a dcrt dans son immense sagesse que le 11 mai c'tait cool on rouvre les coles et tout le monde retourne au taf mais attention gestes barrires et masques hein ... Ah merde les masques seront livrs fin juin ... Bon ben vous vous ferez vos masques vous mmes hein ?




> Outre l'aspect charg de la question, un mdicament ne se produit pas ex nihilo, il faut de l'argent, il faut de la main d'uvre humaine, il faut des quipements.


Il a t dit et redit que c'est un mdicament trs simple  produire et a fait des mois que Sanofi le dit et explique qu'il est en capacit d'en sortir en trs grande quantit. Ca fait des mois que le gouvernement ne fait strictement rien. On sera peut tre livr en 2022 dans la perspective des prsidentielles qui sait ...




> Tu es celui qui propage de la dsinformation.


Tu racontes n'importe quoi et tu n'as mme pas les bases de l'information du citoyen lambda sur le comportement  adopter face au virus donc franchement tais-toi.




> Tous mdicaments ont des effets secondaires, ce qui importe est la balance bnfice/risque. L'hydrochloroquine a des effets secondaires non ngligeable, il suffit d'en lire la notice.


Oui tu peux faire un AVC avec un doliprane, c'est crit dans la notice.

Tiens le communiqu des mdecins de Marseille.

On y lit : _"dans le cadre des prcautions dusage de cette association (avec notamment un lectrocardiogramme  J0 et J2), et hors AMM"_.




> C'est aussi malhonnte car je n'ai absolument pas parl d'tudes longues, ni mme ai dit qu'il fallait tudier ses effets secondaires "intrinsques". Il n'empche qui faut tout de mme tudier son efficacit pour le coronavirus.


Tu ne veux pas comprendre, il ne s'agit pas de recherche il s'agit de mdecine. Ils ont constat que le traitement fonctionne, ils en ont la conviction, ils ont prt serment alors ils appliquent le traitement parce que la situation ncessite de se sortir les doigts immdiatement, pas dans 18 mois.

Comme je l'ai dj dit, je ne sais pas si il a tord ou raison, je sais seulement qu'on devrait laisser les mdecins faire ce choix et ce choix leur a t retir.

----------


## Neckara

> Le confinement ne t'obligeais pas  t'enfermer dans ta cave hein. a fait environ un bon mois que les consignes sont de ne plus aller aux urgences directement mais de passer par son mdecin traitant, en visio quand c'est possible sinon en physique.


Les consignes taient de tlphoner au numro vert pour tre re-dispach vers le service ddi, ainsi que de rester chez soit en cas de symptmes peu graves.




> Palors que Raoult prconise de traiter massivement aux premiers symptmes justement pour viter l'engorgement des hpitaux.
> 
> On marche sur la tte.


En effet, on se marche sur la tte  vouloir prescrire inutilement un mdicament en masse au risque de contaminer du personnel soignant inutilement. Pire, avec un mdicament possdant des effets secondaires non ngligeables, sans preuves d'efficacits in-vivo, et pour des symptmes trs faibles pour la trs grande majorit des infects.




> Je constate simplement qu'il applique les recommandations de l'OMS comme les Corens et qu'il obtient des rsultats. Sur les milliers de patients passs par chez lui il y a trs peu de morts et les patients sortent plus vite de l'hpital. Alors je veux bien qu'il y ait un micro climat mdical sur son tablissement mais bon a fait beaucoup quand mme.


Si tu as une politique de "traiter ds les premiers symptmes" en opposition  d'autres qui ne traitent que les cas graves, laissant les cas lgers chez eux, il est logique d'obtenir de meilleurs rsultats considrant qu'ils intgrent les cas lgers que d'autres hpitaux n'intgrent pas





> Ok bien sr ... On va reprendre lentement pour que je sois certain de bien comprendre, tu m'expliques qu'un mdicament parfaitement connu et maitris depuis des dcennies administr  des dizaines de millions de personnes ne peut pas tre prescrit parce que il y aurait trop d'effets secondaires et tu me mets en face un machin qui sort d'un labo, jamais commercialis, jamais dploy  grande chelle (il n'a mme pas les autorisations de mise sur le march) et tu me dis que c'est une alternative ?





Qu'est-ce qu'il y a de compliqu  comprendre la base de la base ???

Un mdicament *a des effets secondaires*. L'intrt d'un mdicament est que *le bnfice qu'il apporte soit suprieur aux effets secondaires*. Le bnfice de l'hydrochloroquine face au coronavirus *n'est pas dmontr*. En revanche, on connait les effets secondaires, on sait que ce n'est pas un mdicament trivial.


Il existe des alternatives, et comme l'hydrochloroquine, doivent faire l'objet d'tudes, et peuvent tre administrs comme solution de dernier recours.




> Apparemment on est parti pour puisque a Majest Jupitrienne Dieu des Dieux a dcrt dans son immense sagesse que le 11 mai c'tait cool on rouvre les coles et tout le monde retourne au taf mais attention gestes barrires et masques hein ... Ah merde les masques seront livrs fin juin ... Bon ben vous vous ferez vos masques vous mmes hein ?


Cf ce que j'ai dj dit  ce sujet
Si tu ne gardes en mmoire que l'information qui t'arrange





> Il a t dit et redit que c'est un mdicament trs simple  produire et a fait des mois que Sanofi le dit et explique qu'il est en capacit d'en sortir en trs grande quantit. Ca fait des mois que le gouvernement ne fait strictement rien. On sera peut tre livr en 2022 dans la perspective des prsidentielles qui sait ...


Bien, et aprs on fait quoi du stock ? Surtout si derrire le mdicament ne fait pas preuve de son efficacit, ou que la posologie finale n'est pas bonne, ou qu'il faut une lgre modification, etc.

Et derrire quand il faudra commander un mdicament efficace, faudra trouver un autre budget, d'autres espaces de stockages,  et vous aurez des morts tout cela parce que vous aurez paniqu et fait n'importe quoi.




> Tu racontes n'importe quoi et tu n'as mme pas les bases de l'information du citoyen lambda sur le comportement  adopter face au virus donc franchement tais-toi.


Parles donc pour toi.




> Oui tu peux faire un AVC avec un doliprane, c'est crit dans la notice.


Et c'est pour cela qu'on va pas le prescrire n'importe comment, surtout pour des cas graves, o justement les effets secondaires peuvent tre exacerbs.

Je ne suis pas mdecin, mais pour les risques d'AVC cela concernerait une consommation sur une longue priode. En contradiction donc avec la posologie qu'on est cens avoir. En cas de symptmes qui perdurent on est cens consulter son mdecin.




> Tiens le communiqu des mdecins de Marseille.
> 
> On y lit : _"dans le cadre des prcautions dusage de cette association (avec notamment un lectrocardiogramme  J0 et J2), et hors AMM"_.


Ben oui, et on a 60 millions d'lectrocardiogrammes disponibles sur le sol franais

Derrire, la mdecine, ce n'est pas de la magie. Si quelque chose arrive, on est capable de traiter, mais ce n'est pas pour autant que c'est trivial, loin de l.




> Tu ne veux pas comprendre, il ne s'agit pas de recherche il s'agit de mdecine. Ils ont constat que le traitement fonctionne, ils en ont la conviction, ils ont prt serment alors ils appliquent le traitement parce que la situation ncessite de se sortir les doigts immdiatement, pas dans 18 mois.


Ce que tu ne veux pas comprendre, c'est que sans protocoles, ils ont *aucun moyens* de savoir que le traitement fonctionne.
Et c'est avec des conneries de ce genre, qu'on se retrouve avec des personnes qui crvent du fait d'un retard de soin, parce qu'un abruti a prescrit une merde, e.g. de l'homopathie, sur e.g. un cancer. Alors oui, le mdecin a la conviction, mais c'est pas la conviction qui guri, la mdecine, c'est pas de la magie.

Et pire, ce que tu passes trs malhonntement sous silence, c'est le fait que les cas graves sont dj traits. Les cas bnins n'ont pas besoin de traitement et peuvent gurir tout seuls, pas besoin de les empoisonner pour te donner l'impression de faire quelque chose et rassurer ta conscience qui panique.




> Comme je l'ai dj dit, je ne sais pas si il a tord ou raison, je sais seulement qu'on devrait laisser les mdecins faire ce choix et ce choix leur a t retir.


Et si on laissait les mdecin faire n'importe quoi, on se retrouverait avec des morts sur les bras, parce que l'autre andouille du coin prescript de l'homopathie, un autre empoisonne ses patients avec je-ne-sais-quel produit "naturel" nocif, un troisime prescript des jenes n'importe comment entranant un affaiblissement du systme immunitaire. Un quatrime, trop gentil, qui va prescrire ce que son patient lui demande. Et pendant ce temps l, les patients ne sont pas soigns.

J'insiste, les cas bnins n'ont pas besoin de chloroquine, juste de rester chez eux.

----------


## David_g

> Sauf que dans les faits l'hpital de Raoult est celui qui a la ltalit la plus faible. Tu les vois o tes morts ? Factuellement il y a (beaucoup) moins de morts chez lui.


ils font normment de test et donc ses statistiques prennent en compte beaucoup de personnes asymptomatique, ou peu de risques. Si tu compares  un hpital qui fait de la ra, c'est sur que forcment on meurt plus en ra (notons d'ailleurs que l'IHU fait peu de ra, etc). 
C'est un biais dont il faut tenir compte (bien sur, ce type de prcaution ne sera pas mis en avant par l'IHU).


Note : un mdicament connu ne l'est que pour des pathologies types. Par exemple ce mdicament si connu a dj eu des effets extrmement nfaste sur d'autres pathologies virales (alors qu'efficace in vitro).

----------


## Marco46

> Les consignes taient de tlphoner au numro vert pour tre re-dispach vers le service ddi, ainsi que de rester chez soit en cas de symptmes peu graves.


Non les consignes sont de joindre ton mdecin traitant et de ne contacter le 15 qu'en cas de graves difficults. Donc tu es suppos tre suivi par ton mdecin ds les premiers symptmes.

Faut-il que je te link la plaquette du ministre de la sant ?

Le contact direct au 15 c'tait pendant la phase 2, tu as seulement un gros mois de retard. Mais continue de remplir des posts surtout ...




> Si tu as une politique de "traiter ds les premiers symptmes" en opposition  d'autres qui ne traitent que les cas graves, laissant les cas lgers chez eux, il est logique d'obtenir de meilleurs rsultats considrant qu'ils intgrent les cas lgers que d'autres hpitaux n'intgrent pas


Tu sais que mme les allemands qui testent massivement n'ont pas des chiffres aussi faibles ? Ils sont  2% de mortalit comme la plupart des pays qui ont un taux de test trs important, cela semble tre le taux de mortalit moyen pour cette pidmie.




> Qu'est-ce qu'il y a de compliqu  comprendre la base de la base ???
> 
> Un mdicament *a des effets secondaires*. L'intrt d'un mdicament est que *le bnfice qu'il apporte soit suprieur aux effets secondaires*. Le bnfice de l'hydrochloroquine face au coronavirus *n'est pas dmontr*. En revanche, on connait les effets secondaires, on sait que ce n'est pas un mdicament trivial.


Les effets secondaires tant maitriss il n'y a pas de soucis particulier tant que c'est un mdecin qui gre la prescription.




> Bien, et aprs on fait quoi du stock ? Surtout si derrire le mdicament ne fait pas preuve de son efficacit, ou que la posologie finale n'est pas bonne, ou qu'il faut une lgre modification, etc.
> 
> Et derrire quand il faudra commander un mdicament efficace, faudra trouver un autre budget, d'autres espaces de stockages,  et vous aurez des morts tout cela parce que vous aurez paniqu et fait n'importe quoi.


Je pense que c'est le mme genre de raisonnement que les "socialistes" de la mandature prcdente ont pu avoir  propos des masques. On voit le rsultat ...




> Et c'est pour cela qu'on va pas le prescrire n'importe comment, surtout pour des cas graves, o justement les effets secondaires peuvent tre exacerbs.


Il ne s'agit pas de le prescrire n'importe comment, encore une fois c'est parfaitement maitris et les mdecins sont parfaitement capables de grer a. Il ne s'agit pas non plus de le prescrire  des cas graves puisque, apparemment tu n'as toujours pas compris, il s'agit de le prescrire pour limiter le nombre de cas graves ..............




> Ben oui, et on a 60 millions d'lectrocardiogrammes disponibles sur le sol franais


D'o l'intrt des mdecins gnralistes ... Il ne s'agit pas de prescrire  tout le monde mais de tester puis de prescrire. Tu comprends vraiment rien c'est effrayant.




> Ce que tu ne veux pas comprendre, c'est que sans protocoles, ils ont *aucun moyens* de savoir que le traitement fonctionne.


Mais si j'ai trs bien compris. Cf la diffrence entre mdecine et recherche.




> Et c'est avec des conneries de ce genre, qu'on se retrouve avec des personnes qui crvent du fait d'un retard de soin, parce qu'un abruti a prescrit une merde, e.g. de l'homopathie, sur e.g. un cancer. Alors oui, le mdecin a la conviction, mais c'est pas la conviction qui guri, la mdecine, c'est pas de la magie.


Oui les faits, rien que les faits.




> Et pire, ce que tu passes trs malhonntement sous silence, c'est le fait que les cas graves sont dj traits. Les cas bnins n'ont pas besoin de traitement et peuvent gurir tout seuls, pas besoin de les empoisonner pour te donner l'impression de faire quelque chose et rassurer ta conscience qui panique.


Je rpte, le but de ce traitement c'est d'empcher des cas bnins d'voluer en cas graves. C'est a qui engorge nos hpitaux se sont les patients qui voluent subitement en forme grave entre le 7me et le 10me jour.

Putain mais en fait tu viens dblatrer ici mais t'as rien suivi au film depuis 2 mois en fait !?!




> J'insiste, les cas bnins n'ont pas besoin de chloroquine, juste de rester chez eux.


Tu n'en sais strictement rien. Il y a des mdecins qui disent que a fonctionne d'autres non. Je dis simplement qu'il faut laisser les mdecins libres de leurs prescriptions sur des mdicaments parfaitement connus et maitriss.

C'est la grande diffrence entre ton raisonnement gnral (et je suis gentil d'appeler a un raisonnement hein vu ton niveau d'information tu ferais mieux de reprendre les choses depuis le dbut) et le miens. Toi tu joues au docteur, moi je me contente de demander qu'on les laisse faire leur mtier.

----------


## Marco46

> ils font normment de test et donc ses statistiques prennent en compte beaucoup de personnes asymptomatique, ou peu de risques. Si tu compares  un hpital qui fait de la ra, c'est sur que forcment on meurt plus en ra (notons d'ailleurs que l'IHU fait peu de ra, etc). 
> C'est un biais dont il faut tenir compte (bien sur, ce type de prcaution ne sera pas mis en avant par l'IHU).


Oui ben les tats qui testent massivement sont  2% de mortalit, ou alors tu es entrain de suggrer que l'IHU de Marseille testerait deux fois plus que les allemands ?

Pour ce qui est de la mortalit franaise oui forcment on ne teste rien donc on a des chiffres affreux, 100K de cas et 15K de morts a te fait 15% de mortalit. Effectivement a ne veut rien dire dans ce contexte.

Mais l c'est d'autant plus pertinent qu'on peut le comparer  d'autres "groupes" qui testent en masse, en particulier les allemands.




> Note : un mdicament connu ne l'est que pour des pathologies types. Par exemple ce mdicament si connu a dj eu des effets extrmement nfaste sur d'autres pathologies virales (alors qu'efficace in vitro).


EDIT : Oubli cette quote : Juste pour dire que ce n'est pas le cas ici.

----------


## Neckara

Bon je m'arrte l pour aujourd'hui je ne vais pas passer ma journe dessus.

Juste pour info le 15 n'est pas le numro vert

----------


## Marco46

Si tu te fais agresser par un mec bourr tu appelles les alcooliques anonymes toi ?  :8O:

----------


## Pyramidev

> Envoy par Neckara
> 
> 
> Et comment tu en dduis que son nombre de morts "plus faible" est directement li  la prescription de la chloroquine, mais pas  d'autres facteurs, e.g. des patients en moyenne plus lgers, plus de matriel mdical dont des respirateurs, etc. ?
> 
> Factuellement, dans les tudes qu'il a publi, les morts ont tous reu de la chloroquine et ont t retir de l'tude.
> Donc si tu veux aller par l
> 
> 
> Je constate simplement qu'il applique les recommandations de l'OMS comme les Corens et qu'il obtient des rsultats. Sur les milliers de patients passs par chez lui il y a trs peu de morts et les patients sortent plus vite de l'hpital. Alors je veux bien qu'il y ait un micro climat mdical sur son tablissement mais bon a fait beaucoup quand mme.


Je rebondis sur ce point pour insister de nouveau sur la dmarche scientifique : c'est pour viter de s'encombrer de ce genre de biais que l'efficacit d'un traitement doit se faire via la dmarche scientifique.

Dans une tude faite correctement, on a un groupe trait et un groupe contrle. Et, la seule diffrence entre les deux, c'est que le groupe trait a le traitement et le groupe contrle un placebo. Alors,  la fin de l'tude, si le groupe trait se porte mieux que le groupe contrle, on peut en dduire que le traitement marche probablement. Si le groupe trait se porte moins bien, alors le traitement est probablement nfaste. Si les deux groupes se portent aussi bien, alors le traitement semble inutile. Dans tous les cas, on peut se concentrer sur la variable qui diffre entre les deux groupes : avoir reu le traitement ou bien un placebo. La randomisation, absente de la premire tude de Didier Raoult, permet d'liminer les autres variables "parasites".

Dans votre exemple, Nektara insiste sur des variables parasites qui s'ajoutent  la variable "prescription de la chloroquine".

Ce n'est pas juste pour pinailler. L'histoire a montr que, dans le domaine mdical, ne pas suivre les principes de la dmarche scientifique a engendr tout et n'importe quoi. La gurison dpend de trop de variables. Donc, pour estimer l'efficacit d'une seule variable, il faut des donnes exploitables, tires d'tudes qui respectent la dmarche scientifique.

----------


## ddoumeche

> Ils ont interdit toute prescription en dehors des hpitaux donc sur les personnes hospitalises. Or ce que dfend Raoult c'est de prescrire avant d'arriver  l'hpital donc c'est  la mdecine librale de faire le taf ... Mais elle a les mains lies ...


Si je puis me permettre, les libraux ont le droit de prescrire du plaquenil hors AAM et mme tout mdicament.
Mais les pharmaciens n'ont pas le droit d'en vendre, pas plus qu'ils n'ont le droit de vendre de masques depuis le dcret du 3 mars pour cause de ... rquisition. La peine encourue est de 6 mois de prison et 10000 euros d'amende et une pharmacienne a  rcemment t condamne pour ce motif.




> a c'est de la pure dsinformation. Ce mdicament est prescrit  des dizaines de millions doccurrence depuis des dcennies il est parfaitement maitris, c'est prcisment tout son intrt et probablement le vrai problme pour certaines organisations. Tu racontes absolument n'importe quoi et il n'y a pas besoin d'tudes longues pour le dmontrer.


+1 comme pour tout le reste.

Il n'est en fait pas besoin de longues recherches, on peut regarder ce qu'en dit la FDA.
Posologie pour la malaria : jusqu' 800mg par jour. Aucune contre-indication avec un antibiotique, mais dangereux  forte dose (0.75g et +) pour les enfants (cela tombe bien, ils sont peu touchs) : https://www.accessdata.fda.gov/drugs...768s041lbl.pdf

La base de donnes FAERS (FDA Adverse Event Reporting System) nous indique un demi-millier de dcs en 10 ans (2007-2017), avec plus de 53 millions de doses prescrites.



Ce mdicament est moins dangereux que le doliprane, ou le paractamol (acetaminophen aux US) pourtant le seul traitement officiel.




> ils font normment de test et donc ses statistiques prennent en compte beaucoup de personnes asymptomatique, ou peu de risques. Si tu compares  un hpital qui fait de la ra, c'est sur que forcment on meurt plus en ra (notons d'ailleurs que l'IHU fait peu de ra, etc). 
> C'est un biais dont il faut tenir compte (bien sur, ce type de prcaution ne sera pas mis en avant par l'IHU).


Les donnes pidmiologiques sont les hospitalisations & dcs par dpartement, et non tablissement par tablissement. Or les Bouches du Rhne ont une mortalit moindre que les autres grands foyers pidmiques.  Tout ce qu'on sait est que 2 autres hpitaux marseillais et une clinique utilisent le traitement de l'IHU.
Sources : sante publique france.

----------


## Neckara

Bon est-ce que vous avez au moins conscience qu'un mdicament ce n'est pas magique ?



Tu as dj 6 produits bass sur l'Hydroxychloroquine. Et il ne me semble pas que tu aies pris le bon.


Tu n'as pas compar les mme produits quant aux prescriptions et les effets secondaires, de mme tu n'as pas la mme temporalit. De plus, ~50 millions de prescriptions ne signifie pas ~50 millions de patients.

Dj la mort n'est pas la seule chose  regarder. Certains effets secondaires peuvent tre trs handicapants (c'est un euphmisme). Les cas graves reprsentent ~13 000 sur la priode 2020  1970, pour un nombre total de cas ~17 000.

Ta seconde source allant de 2007  2017, cela nous fait sur cette priode ~5000 cas, soit ~4 000 cas graves.
Sachant que ce sont des cas reports, il convient de le garder  l'esprit.


Donc tu comptes, on peut estimer que si tu te plantes sur ton pifomtre, en France, tu envois au moins ~4 000 cas supplmentaires  l'hpital pour aucun bnfice (sans compter le cot des retards de soins, la contribution  l'engorgement des hpitaux) et encore 


La posologie ne sera pas ncessairement la mme pour que le traitement soit efficace (posologie que ne donnent pas tes stats par ailleurs et qui est trs variable);Certains effets secondaires peuvent grandement aggraver les symptmes de la maladie, et inversement.


La mdecine, c'est une discipline srieuse, on ne joue pas aux apprentis sorciers.


Dire que demain il faudra que je rponde aux 2 messages que j'ai saut

----------


## tanaka59

Bonjour ,

Je cite :

Portugal - Espagne : les frontires fermes jusquau 15 mai >> https://www.latina.fr/news/portugal-...u-15-mai-46167 
Contrles aux frontires jusqu'au 4 mai en Allemagne . Les frontires resteront encore trs contrles comme depuis le 16 mars pour 20 jours au moins. Le ministre de l'Intrieur fdral Horst Seehofer l'a annonc mercredi 15 avril galement. Un porte-parole de son ministre parle mme d'allonger cette priode jusqu'au 4 mai. >> https://france3-regions.francetvinfo...i-1816380.html

On va bien devoir trouver une solution pour ceci : https://www.lci.fr/international/vid...r-2151026.html .

Je peux me planter , je me risque quand mme. Je table sur une rouverture entre le 18 et 31 mai. Soit encore 4  6 semaines d'attente. 

Pour info : https://www.europarl.europa.eu/news/...res-nationales .

Pour la petite anecdote. J'ai dans mon entourage une personne qui est dans l'enseignement. Avec la reprise envisag des cours le 4 mai en Belgique et 11 en France, des coliers venant faire leur scolarit dans le pays voisin , se demandent si ils pourront passer la douane ??? 

Je crains que l'on assiste encore a des scnes farfelues quelques semaines ?!  ::(:  ::?:

----------


## ddoumeche

> Tu as dj 6 produits bass sur l'Hydroxychloroquine. Et il ne me semble pas que tu aies pris le bon.


J'ai pris les trois dnominations lists par le FAERS. Et quel est le bon ?




> Tu n'as pas compar les mme produits quant aux prescriptions et les effets secondaires, de mme tu n'as pas la mme temporalit. De plus, ~50 millions de prescriptions ne signifie pas ~50 millions de patients.
> Dj la mort n'est pas la seule chose  regarder. Certains effets secondaires peuvent tre trs handicapants (c'est un euphmisme). Les cas graves reprsentent ~13 000 sur la priode 2020  1970, pour un nombre total de cas ~17 000.
> 
> Ta seconde source allant de 2007  2017, cela nous fait sur cette priode ~5000 cas, soit ~4 000 cas graves.


Analyse non scientifique: oui, j'ai la mme temporalit, et as-tu compar avec le paractamol sur la mme priode ?



Entre un trs faible risque d'arrt cardiaque (qui sera dtect par un ECG) ou de ccit temporaire, et un risque nettement plus important de pneumonie voir de dtresse respiratoire, je choisis le risque le plus faible comme tout individu rationnel.




> Donc tu comptes, on peut estimer que si tu te plantes sur ton pifomtre, en France, tu envois au moins ~4 000 cas supplmentaires  l'hpital pour aucun bnfice (sans compter le cot des retards de soins, la contribution  l'engorgement des hpitaux) et encore


Non, cela fait moins d'hospitalisation dues au cov-19 et aux intoxications au paractamol.




> La mdecine, c'est une discipline srieuse, on ne joue pas aux apprentis sorciers.


Cela tombe bien, les mdecins italiens franais et espagnols jugent l'hydroxychloroquine comme tant le meilleur traitement.

----------


## Neckara

Bon, quand faut y aller, faut y aller.




> Tu sais que mme les allemands qui testent massivement n'ont pas des chiffres aussi faibles ? Ils sont  2% de mortalit comme la plupart des pays qui ont un taux de test trs important, cela semble tre le taux de mortalit moyen pour cette pidmie.


Dj, ton affirmation est fausse car l'Allemagne est  *0,26%* au 20 mars 2020.
https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pand%C...e#Statistiques


Ensuite, tu ne peux pas faire des comparaisons au pifomtre, a ne marche pas comme cela.
Tu as tellement de paramtres qui peuvent influencer ces rsultats de manire significative, comme le mode de vie des patients, l'organisation des hpitaux, l'engorgement des services, etc. etc.




> Les effets secondaires tant maitriss il n'y a pas de soucis particulier tant que c'est un mdecin qui gre la prescription.


Les effets sont connus, mais pas "maitriss". En non, mme prescrit par un mdecin, les effets secondaires sont toujours sources de problmes.

Encore une fois, la mdecine, ce n'est pas magique.




> Je pense que c'est le mme genre de raisonnement que les "socialistes" de la mandature prcdente ont pu avoir  propos des masques. On voit le rsultat ...


C'est tellement facile de raisonner  posteriori




> Il ne s'agit pas de le prescrire n'importe comment, encore une fois c'est parfaitement maitris et les mdecins sont parfaitement capables de grer a.


Et woosh, d'un coup de stthoscope magique, il fait disparatre les effets secondaires




> Il ne s'agit pas non plus de le prescrire  des cas graves puisque, apparemment tu n'as toujours pas compris, il s'agit de le prescrire pour limiter le nombre de cas graves ..............


Et envoyer au moins ~4, 000 personnes supplmentaires  l'hpital, sans mme savoir si le mdicament limitera rellement les cas graves, pire en favorisant grandement la propagation de la maladie

Aprs, s'ils crvent du mdicament, a en fait toujours moins qui crveront du coronavirus.  ::mouarf:: 





> D'o l'intrt des mdecins gnralistes ... Il ne s'agit pas de prescrire  tout le monde mais de tester puis de prescrire. Tu comprends vraiment rien c'est effrayant.


Ce qui est effrayant, c'est de ne pas comprendre qu'une telle maladie est hautement contagieuse et se propagera  terme  l'ensemble de la population.

Et si tu t'amuses  tester tout le monde et ce rgulirement (sinon a sert  rien) il faudra pas beaucoup de temps avant que tout le monde soit contamin.


Sachant que le test a beaucoup de faux ngatifs, des porteurs sains pourront prendre de grandes distances vis  vis des mesures efficaces de distanciation sociale et contribuer encore plus  la propagation de la maladie.

Sans compter toutes les ressources mobilise pour une chose en soit inutile, vu que la meilleure protection reste encore de rester chez soit





> Je rpte, le but de ce traitement c'est d'empcher des cas bnins d'voluer en cas graves. C'est a qui engorge nos hpitaux se sont les patients qui voluent subitement en forme grave entre le 7me et le 10me jour.
> 
> Putain mais en fait tu viens dblatrer ici mais t'as rien suivi au film depuis 2 mois en fait !?!


Je l'ai bien mieux suivi que toi, qui n'est dj mme pas capable de suivre les messages qui je poste.

Il n'y a aucune indication que ton traitement ai le moindre effet bnfique. De plus, le prescrire  des cas bnins, cela signifie augmenter le risques d'effets secondaires et s'il se choppe a, en mme temps qu'une aggravation de la maladie,  ou pire que le traitement engendre une aggravation de la maladie (ce qui n'est pas exclus  ce jour) c'est pas tip top

Traiter en prvention, avec le manque de connaissances actuelle sur l'effet du mdicament, c'est juste stupide. Pire, c'est une des choses  ne jamais faire sur une population aussi grande au risque de voir de nouvelles souches rsistantes apparatre.





> Tu n'en sais strictement rien. Il y a des mdecins qui disent que a fonctionne d'autres non. Je dis simplement qu'il faut laisser les mdecins libres de leurs prescriptions sur des mdicaments parfaitement connus et maitriss.


Les mdicaments, c'est pas magique, et les mdecins ne sont pas des sorciers.

Les mdicaments sont utiliss dans un cadre trs prcis. En dehors de ce cadre, on ne sait pas, et ce n'est pas un mdecin qui pourra le savoir au pifomtre.

La mdecine, et les sciences mdicales, *ce n'est pas du pifomtre*.

Prescrire un mdicament en dehors de son cadre de prescription *est trs dangereux*. On a dj des mdecins "libre de leur prescriptions" qui ont *tus des patients*  cause de leurs conneries. *La mdecine, ce n'est pas un jeux*.




> C'est la grande diffrence entre ton raisonnement gnral (et je suis gentil d'appeler a un raisonnement hein vu ton niveau d'information tu ferais mieux de reprendre les choses depuis le dbut) et le miens. Toi tu joues au docteur, moi je me contente de demander qu'on les laisse faire leur mtier.


_Je suis docteur_.

Le mtier de mdecin est de prescrire en fonction des rsultats de la science, *pas de jouer aux apprentis sorciers*. Produire de la connaissance, c'est le rle des _chercheurs_.






> Oui ben les tats qui testent massivement sont  2% de mortalit, ou alors tu es entrain de suggrer que l'IHU de Marseille testerait deux fois plus que les allemands ?


Comme je l'ai dit plus haut, dans ce message, ce chiffre est faux. Ensuite, il est en effet possible que localement, l'IHU teste une plus grande proportion de sa population que l'Allemagne, bien que cette dernire effectue plus de tests au total, l'Allemagne ayant une population bien suprieure  la population cible de l'IHU.




> Mais l c'est d'autant plus pertinent qu'on peut le comparer  d'autres "groupes" qui testent en masse, en particulier les allemands.


*La Science, ce n'est pas du pifomtre.*

----------


## Neckara

> J'ai pris les trois dnominations lists par le FAERS. Et quel est le bon ?


"Hydroxychloroquine" tout court il me semble.
"Hydroxychloroquine Sulfate" est dj un autre mdicament.

 vrifier tout de mme.





> Analyse non scientifique: oui, j'ai la mme temporalit, et as-tu compar avec le paractamol sur la mme priode ?


Le paractamol est tout le mme utilis massivement, et j'ai l'impression qu'en proportion il semble avoir moins de cas graves, si on divisait les nombres de cas par les nombres de patients ou de prescriptions.

Aprs, c'est difficile pour le paractamol car il est prescrit dans beaucoup de cas trs diffrents, et peut entrer en conflits avec d'autres mdicaments.





> Entre un trs faible risque d'arrt cardiaque (qui sera dtect par un ECG) ou de ccit temporaire, et un risque nettement plus important de pneumonie voir de dtresse respiratoire, je choisis le risque le plus faible comme tout individu rationnel.


Non. Tu ne fais pas un choix entre deux risques.

Tu prends un risque supplmentaire, sans mme savoir si cela va aggraver ou amliorer le premier risque.
Sachant que les arrts cardiaques ne sont pas triviaux. Il faut se dfaire de l'image qui nous en est faite dans les films.

En hpital, tu devrais avoir des chances de survie leve (~75%), mais un arrt cardiaque a des consquences. Et un arrt cardiaque coupl  des problmes pulmonaire, c'est franchement pas tip top.


Ta dcision n'est donc absolument pas rationnelle.




> Non, cela fait moins d'hospitalisation dues au cov-19 et aux intoxications au paractamol.


Oui, a fait moins, mais a s'y rajoute et cela reste une estimation trs brute





> Cela tombe bien, les mdecins italiens franais et espagnols jugent l'hydroxychloroquine comme tant le meilleur traitement.


Et ce n'est absolument pas de leur comptence.

 Produire la connaissance, c'est le rle des scientifiques, des chercheurs, et ce n'est pas une question de "sondage d'opinions". La Science n'est pas une dmocratie. La Terre ne tourne pas autours du  Soleil parce que les astrologues ont vots que c'tait le cas.

Parce que si tu veux aller par l, pas mal de mdecins pensent que l'homopathie "a marche", cela ne le rend pas plus vrai pour autant.


Ces mdecins vont aussi avoir des morts sur la conscience. Parce qu'avec leurs connerie, on retarde les protocoles de soins vu qu'on arrive pas  trouver des volontaires, tous voulant le remde "miracle" parce qu'ils en ont entendu parl  la tl, et refusent de prendre un autre mdicament.

----------


## Marco46

> Dj, ton affirmation est fausse car l'Allemagne est  *0,26%* au 20 mars 2020.
> https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pand%C...e#Statistiques


Et au 16 avril on est  ? Combien ? 2,7% ! Incroyable !

Les allemands ont test tout de suite normment, c'est donc parfaitement normal que les chiffres de mortalit soient trs faibles au dbut il faut bien laisser le temps au virus de faire effet, mais au fur et  mesure de l'avancement a se lisse et a rejoint les chiffres standards annoncs par les chinois fin fvrier  savoir 2% de mortalit environ.

On est  quel niveau de malhonntet intellectuelle en prenant arbitrairement le chiffre qui t'arrange dans la srie mon cher docteur ?

----------


## Neckara

> On est  quel niveau de malhonntet  intellectuelle en prenant arbitrairement le chiffre qui t'arrange dans  la srie mon cher docteur ?


Dans la section que je cites, il n'est fait rfrence que de 0,26% dans le premier paragraphe. L'ensemble de l'article n'est donc pas encore tout  fait  jour. Bon pour tre honnte, tu as un 0,5% qui se cache dans la section. Mais pas de 3%.

Edit: en effet mon lien pointe vers les statistiques, mais ces dernires ne donnent aucun taux, il faut donc les calculer  la main, ce que je n'ai pas fait, j'ai juste scroll vers le texte et n'ai pas vu que j'tais pass  une nouvelle section. J'aurais donc d plutt poster le lien de la section comprenant le paragraphe d'o je tire mon chiffre. Mea Culpa sur ce coup.




> Les allemands ont test tout de suite normment, c'est donc  parfaitement normal que les chiffres de mortalit soient trs faibles au  dbut il faut bien laisser le temps au virus de faire effet, mais au  fur et  mesure de l'avancement a se lisse et a rejoint les chiffres  standards annoncs par les chinois fin fvrier  savoir 2% de mortalit  environ.


Ce qui peut aussi tre alors le cas du chiffre que tu cites 

Et si je prends une source du 3 avril, il est dit que Marseille s'aligne sur l'Allemagne quant  ses chiffres (0,7%).
https://madeinmarseille.net/64340-co...seille-raoult/

Je n'ai pas de chiffres plus rcents pour Marseille.


EDIT: D'ailleurs un autre paramtre pris en compte est l'ge des populations infectes, qui font grandement varier la mortalit.

----------


## Neckara

Et il a recommenc

Pas foutu de mettre en place un protocole exprimental digne de ce nom, pire, refait les mmes erreurs *3 fois de suite*. Avec les critiques qu'il a essuy, on se serait attendu  ce qu'il fasse plus attention, avec un protocole impeccable, ou demande l'aide de ses collgues quant au protocole scientifique.


Ce n'est pas possible d'tre aussi incomptent et irresponsable. On a pas le temps de merder tudes sur tudes pour ne pas avancer. Si ds la premire tude, le protocole avait tenu la route, on aurait dj des rponses depuis des semaines.
Et bordel, c'est pas la mer  boire.

----------


## Pyramidev

1re tude : groupe contrle fait n'importe comment
2e tude : groupe contrle carrment absent
3e tude : groupe contrle carrment absent

C'est dommage. La 3e tude a un chantillon beaucoup plus gros (1061 personnes) que ceux des deux premires. C'tait l'occasion parfaite pour enfin respecter la dmarche scientifique. Quel gchis !

----------


## ABCIWEB

*@Pyramidev, Neckara* 
Vous n'avez pas une discussion attitre pour vous dfouler sur Raoult ? On a fait du hors sujet un moment sur l'hydroxychloroquine mais au dpart c'tait  partir de dcisions politiques. L vous ne parler plus de politique du tout et en plus vous ne faites que redire ce qui a dj t dit, avec des vidos dj vues, c'est lourding de chez lourding. 

Bon, parlons un peu de politique puisque c'est le sujet de cette discussion. On aurait pu croire que le gouvernement faisait un minimum le job aprs la condamnation d'Amazon pour non respect des mesures de protection, mais c'est l'arbre qui cache une fort en feu. Pnicaud et ses sbires travaillent activement pour saboter l'inspection du travail:



> Le gouvernement pousse-t-il les inspecteurs du travail  devenir des "relais des exigences de poursuite de lactivit conomique" ? Cest ce que dnoncent, ce jeudi, les syndicats CGT, Sud, FSU et CNT de lInspection du travail. Ils annoncent quils vont saisir lOrganisation internationale du travail aprs avoir constat des entraves  leur mission de la part du ministre du Travail, qui culminent selon eux dans la mise  pied mercredi dun inspecteur dans la Marne.
> 
> Lors dune confrence de presse tlphonique ce jeudi, ces syndicats ont fait tat de plusieurs dizaines de tmoignages dinspecteurs du travail dissuads ou empchs de se rendre sur des sites dentreprise par leur hirarchie depuis le dbut de la crise du Covid-19.
> Paralysie organise
> 
> Selon eux, la direction du travail interdit dsormais les contrles inopins dans les entreprises, et les subordonne  lautorisation de la hirarchie, officiellement pour protger les agents du coronavirus. Or, les masques sont inexistants dans la plupart des dpartements, ce qui limite considrablement lactivit dinspection. Pour Pierre Mriaux (FSU), "la crise du Covid-19 rvle les failles et les aggrave".
> 
> Les 2 000 inspecteurs du travail chargs de contrler 1,8 million dentreprises, soit 18 millions de salaris, sont dj en nombre insuffisant pour faire leur travail, avec un inspecteur pour 8 000 salaris, souligne-t-il. "Alors que la situation exigerait des droits et des pouvoirs renforcs pour protger les salaris, le ministre du travail organise la paralysie et le court-circuitage de linspection du travail et lempche dexercer ses missions en violation" de la convention 81 de lOIT, indiquent les syndicats. 
> "Continuit de lactivit"  tout prix ?
> ...


source

----------


## Ryu2000

> L'UE est juste un cadre.


Non mais a c'est ce qu'ils veulent vous faire croire, en ralit l'UE est une idologie.
De toute faon c'est n'importe quoi, ce sont des chefs d'tats qui lisent des gens comme Juncker ou von der Leyen... En parallle il y a les lobbys  Bruxelles. 
L'UE ne sera jamais moins no-libral. Je ne suis pas un fan ni de la libre circulation des biens et des personnes ni de la monnaie commune. La libre circulation c'est bien pour les paradis fiscaux comme le Luxembourg, les Pays-Bas, l'Irlande, etc.
C'est n'importe quoi l'UE, elle veut intgrer l'Albanie et la Macdoine du Nord... Au bout d'un moment il faudra arrter les conneries et tout dtruire, mais a ne viendra pas de la France, parce que les gens sont encore beaucoup trop fan de l'UE ici.
Il y a un manque de critique de l'UE en France, c'est assez triste, mais a volue peut-tre un peu.




> Euh le taux moyen tait de 6% avant l'Euro.


Non mais l je ne parle pas de l'UE, je parle des intrts de la dette :
La loi de 1973 a-t-elle oblig l'Etat  emprunter sur les marchs financiers?



> Nous avons refait le calcul avec les comptes nationaux de lINSEE, *1.350 milliards dintrts verss depuis 1979*. La dette, elle-mme, atteignait 2.147 milliards au dbut de lanne. Et cette explosion est due en partie, cest exact, *au poids des intrts*. Car chaque anne depuis que ltat est en dficit, donc depuis 1975, il emprunte sur les marchs pour payer ses dpenses courantes. Ces emprunts gnrent des intrts qui viennent saccumuler aux sommes dues. *Depuis plus de 20 ans, le remboursement de ces intrts avale chaque anne plus de 40 milliards*.


Alors que si l'tat avait pu emprunter  la banque de France  un taux plus bas depuis les annes 1970 on en serait pas l aujourd'hui.
*Il faudrait crer un systme o l'tat n'a pas  emprunter aux banques prives.*




> Il me semblait que c'tait l'tat qui avait sauv les banques?


C'est plutt les banques centrales qui sauvent les banques... Un jour il faudra qu'elles fassent faillite, mme si tout le monde va tout perdre (enfin sauf ceux qui on stock des mtaux prcieux chez eux  :8-): ).
En ce moment la planche  billet tourne  fond, les banques centrales injectent des centaines de milliards.
Ce n'est pas le gouvernement US qui dirige la FED.
La BCE est dirig par Christine Lagarde, a craint... Le truc marrant c'est que quand Mario Draghi a quitt la prsidence de la BCE, les mdias ont commenc  dire que sa politique c'tait de la merde, alors que pendant tout son mandat ils n'ont rien dit.




> Tu as des sources sur a


Il suffit d'entrer "azithromycine" (ou "Zithromax") dans un moteur de recherche et vous verrez qu'il y a des mdecins qui testent des trucs en ce moment. (l'azithromycine fait parti de plein de protocoles)
Bon aprs il y a toujours des sceptiques qui disent "si les patients n'avaient rien pris ils auraient guris aussi vite". Dans 3, 4 mois on devrait en savoir plus sur l'utilit de l'azithromycine pour traiter le SARS-CoV-2.

===
a pourrait finir en rvolution cette histoire (a ferait beaucoup plus de morts que le SARS-CoV-2, mais si on pouvait virer la bande qui est au pouvoir depuis des dcennies et des dcennies ce serait pas mal).
Peut-tre que de nombreux franais vont finir par pter un cble et violer les rgles du confinement, certains vont arrter d'avoir peur du SARS-CoV-2.
Coronavirus : y a-t-il eu plus de morts en mars 2020 que les annes prcdentes dans les Hauts-de-France ?

Le vrai truc thorisant c'est la situation conomique, l'tat est en train d'augmenter sa dette rapidement et on va le payer trs cher. Les banques centrales crer du faux argent  partir de rien, elles le donnent aux banques, les banques prtent aux tats et les peuples remboursent avec du vrai travail.
C'est n'importe quoi comme systme, jespre que quand il se sera effondr on construira quelque chose de mieux.

----------


## BenoitM

> Non mais a c'est ce qu'ils veulent vous faire croire, en ralit l'UE est une idologie.


Une idologie ca n'existe pas sans des gens qui l'appliquent.




> L'UE ne sera jamais moins no-libral.


Ben non vu qu'on vote pour des no-libraux.




> Je ne suis pas un fan ni de la libre circulation des biens et des personnes ni de la monnaie commune. La libre circulation c'est bien pour les paradis fiscaux comme le Luxembourg, les Pays-Bas, l'Irlande, etc.


Ben on aurait pu harmoniser.
L'Irlande va avoir besoin de l'aide de l'UE avec le Brexit.




> C'est n'importe quoi l'UE, elle veut intgrer l'Albanie et la Macdoine du Nord... Au bout d'un moment il faudra arrter les conneries


Ils ne sont pas des Europens?  ::weird:: 
Tu sais l'intgration ca prend des dizaines d'annes.

----------


## Neckara

> *@Pyramidev, Neckara* 
> Vous n'avez pas une discussion attitre pour vous dfouler sur Raoult ? On a fait du hors sujet un moment sur l'hydroxychloroquine mais au dpart c'tait  partir de dcisions politiques.


Pour rappel, je suis venu ici, parce que *vous* avez eu cette discussion ici pendant* plus de 20 pages*.

Si les modrateurs n'ont pas fait leur travail, tu ne peux pas m'en imputer la responsabilit. D'ailleurs, plutt que de t'adresser  nous, tu ferais mieux de t'adresser  eux pour un split de la discussion.



Le terme "dfouler" est tout de mme un peu fort de caf. Comme si nos critiques n'taient ni justifies ni pertinentes, et n'avaient pour seul but de nous dtendre par l'expression de notre agressivit

C'est quand mme marrant, le HS ne semblait pas tant poser problme jusqu' prsent. Mais maintenant qu'un nouvel lment met pratiquement fin au dbat, soudainement a devient un problme.




> L vous ne parler plus de politique du tout et en plus vous ne faites que redire ce qui a dj t dit, avec des vidos dj vues, c'est lourding de chez lourding.


Ce qui est faux vu que la vido que j'ai donne venait tout juste de sortir quand je l'ai mise ici.

Quant  l'aspect politique, je suis navr de vous apprendre qu'avec tout le rabattage mdiatique, ces tudes jouent un rle non ngligeables sur les dcisions qui seront prises.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> *@Pyramidev, Neckara* 
> Vous n'avez pas une discussion attitre pour vous dfouler sur Raoult ?


Oui, ABCIWEB a raison, vous ne voudriez pas aller polluer ailleurs ? Merci.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Pour rappel, je suis venu ici, parce que *vous* avez eu cette discussion ici pendant* plus de 20 pages*.


Mais ce n'tait pas une raison pour venir polluer ce post. Tu as dj polluer plein de posts intressants  l'origine et que je me suis rsolu  quitter  cause de toi. 
a serait sympa de laisser des posts en bon tat.
Merci.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Ben non vu qu'on vote pour des no-libraux.


Pas moi.
Les gens votent pour qui les mdias et les instituts de sondages leur disent de voter. En plus il y a une diffrence entre le programme et la ralit :
- Sarkozy => On va vous en dbarrasser de ces racailles.
- Hollande => Mon ennemi c'est la finance.
- Macron => Pensez printemps.
Je ne sais pas vous, mais moi je ne pense pas trop printemps en ce moment.
Et de toute faon il y a 28 nations, donc le jour o en mme temps il y aura 28 gouvernements anti no-libral qui liront quelqu'un de bien, il tombera de la neige.




> Ben on aurait pu harmoniser.


Les paradis fiscaux prfreraient se barrer de l'UE plutt que de subir une harmonisation fiscale. Leur intrt c'est d'avoir une fiscalit diffrente. Les Pays-Bas, l'Irlande, etc, veulent continuer de ngocier le taux d'imposition avec les grosses entreprises.




> Ils ne sont pas des Europens?


Oui, ils sont sur le sous continent et alors ?
Il y a une diffrence en nations europennes et UE. Moi je suis pour que toutes les nations se mettent ensemble pour combattre l'UE, de mon point de vue l'UE c'est l'ennemi de l'Europe.
L'UE n'est rien qu'un ensemble de consommateurs qui achtent des produits US...




> Tu sais l'intgration ca prend des dizaines d'annes.


La dsintgration sera peut-tre plus rapide.
Il y a des peuples qui commencent  en avoir marre de l'UE. (les italiens sont un peu critique en ce moment)
Il y a une rupture entre les pays du Sud (Grce, Italie, Portugal, Espagne, France, etc) et les pays du Nord (Allemagne, Pays-Bas, Danemark, etc), mme si l ils se sont mis un peu d'accord.

Bon de toute faon a ne sert  rien de discuter, dj parce qu'on n'a aucun pouvoir, donc on ne peut pas changer les choses, c'est pas comme si un rfrendum allait tre organis, ensuite parce que les gens qui croient que l'UE pourrait devenir bien et les gens qui sont convaincu que l'UE sera toujours pourrie ne changeront pas d'avis comme a.
Continuez de rvez que l'UE peut arrter d'tre no-libral et qu'il y aura une harmonisation fiscale si a vous fait plaisir.
Une harmonisation fiscale ce n'est peut-tre pas positif, parce que *l'UE pourrait s'aligner sur la fiscalit US*, il y a aura un service public au minimum, tout le reste sera privatis (mme les prisons et les pompiers).

----------


## Marco46

> Pour rappel, je suis venu ici, parce que *vous* avez eu cette discussion ici pendant* plus de 20 pages*.
> 
> Si les modrateurs n'ont pas fait leur travail, tu ne peux pas m'en imputer la responsabilit. D'ailleurs, plutt que de t'adresser  nous, tu ferais mieux de t'adresser  eux pour un split de la discussion.


Ce topic c'est comme un comptoir de bistrot, il n'y a pas plus lieu de dcouper quoi que ce soit que de crer des groupes de discussion dans un bistrot. On cre un nouveau topic  chaque nouvelle mandature et c'est comme a depuis l'lection de Sarko de mmoire. Et la discussion suit son cours chaotique et voil !

Traditions, traditions ...

----------


## DevTroglodyte

> Et la discussion suit son cours chaotique et voil !


Surtout qu'avec Macron, on est servis  ::ptdr::

----------


## pmithrandir

Marco46,

Je croyais que le traitement hydrocloryquine avait 2 pr requis : 
 - un electrocardiogramme
 - Une analyse du niveau de potassium.

Comment tu prconises de mettre ca en place dans la mdecine librale en tltransmission ?

Les problmes de ce traitement tant connus, on risque en le mettant dans les mains des mdecins de ville de le diffuser de manire bien plus large(plusieurs dizaines de millions de personnes au lieu de ceux juste hospitaliss, soient 50-80 000 aujourd'hui) Si seulement 1% des personnes qui en prenne ont un problme, ca fait combien de personne en plus  lhpital ?
1% de 10 M = 100 000 personnes en effet indsirable... ca va pas dsengorger les hpitaux ca.

Quand aux 18 mois, c'est le emps de mettre au point un vaccins.

Le temps pour faire un double aveugle quand tu as une cohorte de malades et une maladie qui se traite en 2-3 semaines... je pense que ca va pas prendre 18 mois, mais plus 4-6 semaines.

----------


## tanaka59

Bonjour, 

Luc Montagnier fait une rvlation qui a l'effet d'une bombe : https://www.pourquoidocteur.fr/Artic...de-VIH-podcast .

Le scnario hypothtique, bien entendu le moins farfelu : Un accident avec un laborantin dans un labo chinois . Une mesure de scurit non respecte, dans une laboratoire, sur un virus de laboratoire qui ne devait surtout pas quitter des prouvettes.

Le rsultat , plusieurs centaines de milliers de mort . 

Quid de la contagiosit aprs une piqure d'insecte ?  :8O:

----------


## Ryu2000

Je trouve que l'quipe de modration tolre beaucoup de choses dans le sous forum politique, c'est plutt sympa.
Le topic des macronneries c'est le "bistrot" jusqu'en 2022  ::zoubi:: 

Bon sinon :


Les autorits britanniques prvoient une baisse de 12  13% du PIB.
La banque dAngleterre va financer directement le gouvernement, elle va racheter directement les dettes mises par le trsor *sans passer par l'intermdiaire des banques prives*.
Les rachats taient couramment pratiqu jusqu'aux annes 1970, priode  laquelle ils ont t interdit. L'interdiction figure mme dans la charte de la BCE.

Ce serait bien si on pouvait viter la case "banque prive" nous aussi.

----------


## benjani13

> Bonjour, 
> 
> Luc Montagnier fait une rvlation qui a l'effet d'une bombe : https://www.pourquoidocteur.fr/Artic...de-VIH-podcast .
> 
> Le scnario hypothtique, bien entendu le moins farfelu : Un accident avec un laborantin dans un labo chinois . Une mesure de scurit non respecte, dans une laboratoire, sur un virus de laboratoire qui ne devait surtout pas quitter des prouvettes.
> 
> Le rsultat , plusieurs centaines de milliers de mort . 
> 
> Quid de la contagiosit aprs une piqure d'insecte ?


Faut quand mme manquer cruellement de connaissance sur ce monsieur pour poster a. Montagnier a beau avoir t un grand chercheur, il a malheureusement sombr depuis un bon moment...

Et puis c'est sur que le scnario "le moins farfelus" est une modification molculaire dans un labo secret qui a drap, et non la simple mutation et transmission  l'homme d'un virus comme il en arrive malheureusement tout le temps...

----------


## Marco46

> Marco46,
> 
> Je croyais que le traitement hydrocloryquine avait 2 pr requis : 
>  - un electrocardiogramme
>  - Une analyse du niveau de potassium.
> 
> Comment tu prconises de mettre ca en place dans la mdecine librale en tltransmission ?


Comme pour les livraisons de pinard web 3.0 :




On se passe dj des thermomtres pourquoi pas une clef USB ?

----------


## Neckara

> Ce topic c'est comme un comptoir de bistrot, il n'y a pas plus lieu de dcouper quoi que ce soit que de crer des groupes de discussion dans un bistrot. On cre un nouveau topic  chaque nouvelle mandature et c'est comme a depuis l'lection de Sarko de mmoire. Et la discussion suit son cours chaotique et voil !


Donc si je rsume, je "pollue" un HS *de 20 pages*, dans une discussion chaotique de prs de *400 pages*.
Vous pouvez m'expliquer en quoi je "pollue", plus que tous les autres messages ?


Vous savez ce que je pense ?
Je pense que vous aimez bien dbattre avec des personnes qui sont d'accord avec vous, ou avec des personnes dont il est trs facile de rfuter les propos. Quand a se limite  du "moi je dis que" et "non, moi je dis que", o tout le monde il a raison.

En revanche, ds qu'une personne commence  avoir des argumentations plus solides et pousses, nuance ses propos, et ne prend pas systmatiquement position, et qui vous offre ainsi peu de prises pour "contre-attaquer", vous n'aimez pas l'effort intellectuel requis pour continuer la discussion.

Pour le coup "comptoir de bistrot" est une bonne analogie, vous dblatterez des prjugs, des on-dits, et n'aimez pas quand une personne vient vous parler srieusement. La Taverne serait peut-tre finalement un meilleur forum pour cette discussion, si elle ne se veut pas srieuse.


Le seul problme est que vous n'aimez pas avoir tord. Vous allez insister, sans reconnatre les lments qu'on vous apporte, sans essayer de comprendre le sujet dont il est question, et quand vous vous retrouvez dos au mur, dviez la conversation, en envoyant des accusation de "pollution".

Quand on ne peut plus gagner, on reverse l'chiquier. C'est un comportement puril, et trs peu adulte.
Le comportement adulte, c'est de reconnatre l o on a tord. Et quand on se base sur une mthode solide, quand on va vrifier ses informations avant d'crire, quand on comprend ses sources, quand on est capable de prendre du recul, et de pas juste rgurgiter, bien oui, quand on est prcis et nuanc dans ses propos, oui, on a tord beaucoup moins souvent. Ne vous en dplaise de ne pas avoir tant d'occasion que cela de vous "venger", de rendre coups pour coups.
Et oui, il m'arrive de merder de temps et temps, mais moi, au moins, je le reconnais, dont l'exemple le plus rcent en date est le 0,26%.

----------


## Jipt

HS :
a me gave, ce truc, mais alors a me gave, je vous dis pas !

Surtout que a lui a t expliqu plusieurs fois il y a qq annes, mais pas moyen que a rentre :



> Le seul problme est que vous n'aimez pas avoir *tord*. Vous allez insister, sans reconnatre les lments qu'on vous apporte, sans essayer de comprendre le sujet dont il est question, et quand vous vous retrouvez dos au mur, dviez la conversation, en envoyant des accusation de "pollution".
> 
> Quand on ne peut plus gagner, on reverse l'chiquier. C'est un comportement puril, et trs peu adulte.
> Le comportement adulte, c'est de reconnatre l o on a *tord*. Et quand on se base sur une mthode solide, quand on va vrifier ses informations avant d'crire, quand on comprend ses sources, quand on est capable de prendre du recul, et de pas juste rgurgiter, bien oui, quand on est prcis et nuanc dans ses propos, oui, on a *tord* beaucoup moins souvent.



etc.
/HS

----------


## Jon Shannow

> a me gave, ce truc, mais alors a me gave, je vous dis pas !
> 
> Surtout que a lui a t expliqu plusieurs fois il y a qq annes, mais pas moyen que a rentre :


Que veux-tu ? On peut se prtendre doctorant toussa toussa toussa, ... mpriser les autres comme personne, se croire suprieur  tout le monde, et ne mme pas tre capable de comprendre une rgle qu'un gamin du primaire assimile en cinq minutes.

a prouve qu'on peut avoir des tas de diplmes et tre *** comme un manche  balai, y a pas de contradiction.  ::ptdr::

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Donc si je rsume, je "pollue" un HS *de 20 pages*, dans une discussion chaotique de prs de *400 pages*.
> Vous pouvez m'expliquer en quoi je "pollue", plus que tous les autres messages ?
> 
> Vous savez ce que je pense ?
> Je pense que vous aimez bien dbattre avec des personnes qui sont d'accord avec vous, ou avec des personnes dont il est trs facile de rfuter les propos. Quand a se limite  du "moi je dis que" et "non, moi je dis que", o tout le monde il a raison.


a t'a dj t dit plein de fois, dans plein de sujets, et par plein de personnes diffrentes. Ce n'est pas le fait que tu aies tort ou raison, le problme. 
C'est la manire de t'exprimer !

Ta condescendance avec : "Moi, je suis doctorant"  ::roll::  Moi, j'ai lu Pr Machin, j'ai assist  telle ou telle autre confrence... 
Le mpris que tu exprimes  chaque post envers tes contradicteurs. 
Ton mode de rponses ligne  ligne, qui fait des post  n'en plus finir. 

Si tu avais un peu lu ce post, tu te serais aperu qu'il y a beaucoup d'avis diffrents d'exprimer, et que chacun y va de ses arguments. Ce qui fait que ce post vive bien, c'est que chacun respecte l'autre. Il n'y a pas de mpris. Des dsaccords, oui. Du mpris, non !

Quand tu auras compris cela, alors, tu seras le bienvenue sur tous les posts. Mais, a, c'est la vie qui te l'apprend, c'est pas dans les amphis, les conf. ou les bouquins. Le respect des autres, l'humilit, c'est la base de la vie en socit, et un forum de discussion, c'est une mini-socit.

----------


## rawsrc

> Ce n'est pas le fait que *tu es tort* ou raison, le problme. C'est la manire de t'exprimer !


Oulalalala !
Quelques difficults pour diffrencier tre et avoir ?   ::mouarf:: 
 ::dehors::

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Oulalalala !
> Quelques difficults pour diffrencier tre et avoir ?


 ::oops:: 
Merci, c'est corrig.

NB : l encore, une diffrence avec le Grand Doctorant ! Quand on me signale une faute, je remercie et la corrige.  :;):

----------


## ddoumeche

> Tu as tellement de paramtres qui peuvent influencer ces rsultats de manire significative, comme le mode de vie des patients, l'organisation des hpitaux, l'engorgement des services, etc. etc.


Il est certain que si on ne traite pas en amont et on laisse les urgences s'engorger, bref si on ne fait que de la com pour grer une pnurie, le taux de dcs va augmenter.




> "Hydroxychloroquine" tout court il me semble.
> "Hydroxychloroquine Sulfate" est dj un autre mdicament.


"Il me semble" ? la moindre des choses quand on dbarque dans un dbat comme une fleur est d'tre sur. C'est exactement le mme mdicament, aussi commercialis sous lappellation Plaquenil nous dit clincalc.




> Le paractamol est tout le mme utilis massivement, et j'ai l'impression qu'en proportion il semble avoir moins de cas graves, si on divisait les nombres de cas par les nombres de patients ou de prescriptions.


Et l'as tu fais ? le plaquenil est deux moins mortel que le paractamol. En nombre de cas graves peut-tre mais il faudrait le chiffrer. As-tu constat une hausse de hospitalisations  cause d'effets secondaires  Marseille ?




> Non. Tu ne fais pas un choix entre deux risques.
> 
> Tu prends un risque supplmentaire, sans mme savoir si cela va aggraver ou amliorer le premier risque.
> Ta dcision n'est donc absolument pas rationnelle.


Cela est recevable uniquement si on part du principe que l'Hydroxychloroquine n'a aucune efficacit thrapeutique, qui est un postulat faux. Car il s'agit bien d'un postulat.
Dans le cas contraire, souscrire a ton analyse revient  dire que la ceinture de scurit en voiture augmente le risque de prir brl dans sa voiture, donc le risque tout court.

L'analyse cot-bnfice est donc en ma faveur, sinon les assurances ne sont pas rationnelles.

Notons qu'en attendant, l'Italie utilise massivement le Plaquenil depuis 15 jours dans le Lazio (6 millions de personnes) :
https://www.parismatch.com/Actu/Sant...France-1680312




> Et ce n'est absolument pas de leur comptence.


Bien sur que si ! des gens dont beaucoup parmi les plus brillants, ayant fait dix ans d'tudes, sont parfaitement qualifis pour prescrire et soigner. Sinon il faut les remplacer par des ordinateurs sovitiques programms depuis Paris. C'est peut-tre ce que l'on cherche, allez savoir.




> Produire la connaissance, c'est le rle des scientifiques, des chercheurs, et ce n'est pas une question de "sondage d'opinions". La Science n'est pas une dmocratie. La Terre ne tourne pas autours du  Soleil parce que les astrologues ont vots que c'tait le cas.


Un ministre, une ARS mme pas capables de grer leurs stocks de masques, de tests, de ractualiser leurs plants de crises face  une pandmie, l'INSERM qui se fourvoit dans une tude de 2 mois, un haut conseil scientifique qui ne sert  rien, une communaut scientifique qui rgle ses comptes en public. Je dis Lol.
Mais bon, peut-tre seront-ils au point pour la prochaine pandmie de 2035.




> Ces mdecins vont aussi avoir des morts sur la conscience. Parce qu'avec leurs connerie, on retarde les protocoles de soins vu qu'on arrive pas  trouver des volontaires, tous voulant le remde "miracle" parce qu'ils en ont entendu parl  la tl, et refusent de prendre un autre mdicament.


Quels protocoles de soins sont impacts ? Discovery et ses 5 bras de contrle quasiment infaisable car rclamant des milliers de patient ? 
Y-a t'il un autre mdicament ? Peux-tu nous donner leur taux d'efficacit.

S'agit-il de tudes dont le canard enchan nous informait le 8 avril que notre petit timonier avait ordonn (sic) aux CHU d'Angers et de Montpellier de pratiquer de toute urgence (re-sic) le Plaquenil+Azythromicine. Information confirme par le Figaro. Mais quand on creuse un peu, on saperoit que l'tude avait dj t lance.  Bref, la mascarade habituelle.
Donc des rsultats pour mai, une commande de 60 millions de boites le 15 mai si l'administration met les bouches doubles ... et une livraison en octobre car il y a une pnurie mondiale. Tout va bien.

Pour le reste, nous verrons aux tribunaux qui aura le plus lourd sur la conscience.

----------


## Neckara

> Que veux-tu ? On peut se prtendre doctorant toussa toussa toussa, ... mpriser les autres comme personne, se croire suprieur  tout le monde, et ne mme pas tre capable de comprendre une rgle qu'un gamin du primaire assimile en cinq minutes.
> 
> a prouve qu'on peut avoir des tas de diplmes et tre *** comme un manche  balai, y a pas de contradiction.


Peut-tre parce qu' mon niveau, ce n'est pas l'orthographe franaise qui nous proccupe le plus.
Parce que je prfres passer mon temps  vrifier des informations qu' vrifier mon orthographe.

Et quand vos seules interventions se limitent  critiquer l'orthographe, je ne me la ramnerais pas trop.




> a t'a dj t dit plein de fois, dans plein de sujets, et par plein de personnes diffrentes. Ce n'est pas le fait que tu aies tort ou raison, le problme. 
> C'est la manire de t'exprimer !
> 
> Ta condescendance avec : "Moi, je suis doctorant"  Moi, j'ai lu Pr Machin, j'ai assist  telle ou telle autre confrence... 
> Le mpris que tu exprimes  chaque post envers tes contradicteurs.


Ou que vous nous faites un petit complexe d'infriorit ?

Parce que a gne personne de dire "fermes l, tu sais rien", "d'o tu parles toi", "lui il est professeur",  abuser de l'argument d'autorit et de rabaisser les autres quand a vous arrange mais quand on a cette expertise, quand on vous rponds qu'on sait de ce dont on parle, qu'on a une lgitimit, qu'on a nous aussi un rang, c'est de la "condescendance".

C'est sr que comme a on ne peut pas gagner. On est soit rabaiss, soit condescendant.


Pour information, mes diplmes que j'ai mis dans mon profil, je ne voulais pas les mettre. C'est vous qui m'y avez forc,  toujours me rabaisser, "t'y connais rien en conomie", et bien non, j'y connais quelque chose, ne vous en dplaise. Et maintenant je suis condescendant.

Parce quand on vous fait une dmonstration, vous rpondez "fermes-l, lui il sait mieux, et lui il dit que". Quand il faut prouver sa lgitimit pour pouvoir contredire vos figures d'autorit dont vous buvez les paroles sans reculs, ben c'est de la condescendance.

Et maintenant que j'ai une expertise, vous n'avez plus que la critique de mon orthographe pour me rabaisser, ce dont vous ne vous en privez pas. Ce n'est pas juste relever une faute, c'est "ahah t'as fait une faute, gotcha, finalement t'es compltement nul".


Ce n'est pas un problme de condescendance ou d'humilit, c'est que vous ne pouvez plus me rabaisser quand a vous chante. Et cela je l'avais prdit assez tt dans mes tudes. Vous trouverez toujours un moyen de me rabaisser, avant c'est parce que j'avais pas tel ou tel diplme, aprs, c'tait parce que j'avais pas d'expriences de la vie vraie, et maintenant c'est parce que mon orthographe n'est pas parfaite.




> Ton mode de rponses ligne  ligne, qui fait des post  n'en plus finir.


Cela facilite grandement l'criture ainsi que la traabilit de la discussion.

Dj que je passe des heures  rdiger, je ne peux pas m'en permettre de perdre encore plus de temps.





> Si tu avais un peu lu ce post, tu te serais aperu qu'il y a beaucoup d'avis diffrents d'exprimer, et que chacun y va de ses arguments. Ce qui fait que ce post vive bien, c'est que chacun respecte l'autre. Il n'y a pas de mpris. Des dsaccords, oui. Du mpris, non !


Alors oui, je critiques votre comportement. Mais allez me dire que mes critiques ne sont pas justifies.
Parce que ces critiques, elles ne sortent pas de nulle part.




> Quand tu auras compris cela, alors, tu seras le bienvenue sur tous les posts. Mais, a, c'est la vie qui te l'apprend, c'est pas dans les amphis, les conf. ou les bouquins. Le respect des autres, l'humilit, c'est la base de la vie en socit, et un forum de discussion, c'est une mini-socit.


L'humilit tout chercheurs en a. Et quand tu soumets tes premiers articles et reoit les reviews, je peux te dire que tu apprends ce qu'est rellement l'humilit.

Vous tes les seuls qui manquez d'humilits. Vous pensez pouvoir tre des experts en tout sans la moindre mthode, en se contentant d'user d'arguments d'autorits, et de rpter ce que vous avez entendus. L'humilit, c'est de reconnatre quand vous tes bloqus dans votre position, plutt que de tenter de dtourner la conversation.

L'humilit, c'est de reconnatre qu'il y a des personnes qui savent ce dont elles parlent, et pas juste celles qui disent ce qui vous arrange. L'humilit, c'est de reconnatre des arguments, mme s'ils ne vont pas dans notre sens, sans les carter d'un revers de main via un argument d'autorit alors mme que vous n'avez vous mme pas plus de comptences, mthodes, et d'expertises que celui que vous avez en face.

L'humilit, c'est de ne pas crier  la condescendance ds qu'une personne a une expertise et vous contre-dit.


Parce que lorsque je dmontais des conneries sur ce forum, quand j'aillais dans votre sens, vous tiez tous  m'applaudir. L, je n'tais pas condescendant, je ne manquais pas d'humilit, bizarrement. C'est quand mme assez tribaliste.


Vous pensez srieusement que si je vous nerve, ce n'est *que* du fait de mon comportement ?
Parce que que je sois d'accord ou non avec vous, mon comportement ne change pas.

Et je vais mme aller plus loin, vous aimez autant mon comportement quand je suis de votre ct, que vous le dtestez quand je ne le suis pas. Je ne suis pas compltement con, je vois les ratio de points. Je sais que si, dans une actualit, j'insulte un politique de con, mon message va se ramasser un +15, en revanche si j'insulte Pr. Raoult de con, je vais me ramasser un -15. C'est donc  gomtrie trs variable.


Mais la Science, ce n'est pas une dmocratie, je m'en fou d'tre populaire ou non. Il me serait trs facile d'obtenir normment de votes positifs et l'affection de tous en postant des banalits sans prendre de "risques", en ayant des messages trs consensuels. Mais moi, ce qui m'intresse, c'est la Vrit, pas d'tre populiste.




> Merci, c'est corrig.
> 
> NB : l encore, une diffrence avec le Grand Doctorant ! Quand on me signale une faute, je remercie et la corrige.


Et comme je l'ai dj dit, c'est une conversation pas un article ou un livre.
Moi, j'assume mes fautes. J'ai fait une faute, je l'accepte, et  tous de pouvoir la lire, ainsi que la correction effectue dans les messages suivants.

Si je devais diter mes messages  la moindre remarque, la conversation en deviendrait trs vite illisible, et ne serait d'ailleurs plus une conversation.



Tiens, je vous propose une petite exprience. Vous dites que c'est un problme d'humilit et de condescendance de ma part. Moi je pense que c'est un problme de votre part li  votre go.

Je vous mets au dfit de mettre un vote positif  ce message. Parce que je pari que vous n'arriverez mme pas  faire cet effort cognitif.  ravaler suffisamment votre fiert pour le faire. Je pari qu'un certains nombre ne liront mme pas le message avant de le moinsoyer. Si le message aura dans 72h, bien plus de votes positifs que de votes ngatifs, je veux bien reconsidrer ma position.


Surprennez-moi.

----------


## Darkzinus

> Surprennez-moi.


 ::piou::

----------


## ddoumeche

> Vous savez ce que je pense ?
> Je pense que vous aimez bien dbattre avec des personnes qui sont d'accord avec vous, ou avec des personnes dont il est trs facile de rfuter les propos. Quand a se limite  du "moi je dis que" et "non, moi je dis que", o tout le monde il a raison.
> 
> En revanche, ds qu'une personne commence  avoir des argumentations plus solides et pousses, nuance ses propos, et ne prend pas systmatiquement position, et qui vous offre ainsi peu de prises pour "contre-attaquer", vous n'aimez pas l'effort intellectuel requis pour continuer la discussion.


Veux-tu savoir ce que moi je pense ? je pense que tu vis dans un microcosme, une petite caste de gens devenus suffisants et prtentieux, qui se croient plus intelligents que tout le monde, qui dbarquent sur un dbat o ils ne captent *absolument* rien mais dcrtent qu'*eux* sont savant car "experts". Or tu viens justement de nous prouver que tu ne comprend rien  rien. Voila encore une caste de hors sols.

Or tu n'as jamais fait preuve de grands efforts intellectuel ou de logique, de curiosit, d'humilit, particulirement aujourd'hui. Autrement dit, tu n'es pas spcialement plus intelligent que le pquin moyen, mais plus dogmatique sans nul doute.
Tu n'as mme pas quitt les bancs de ta petite facult et te crois dj suprieur  tout le monde, c'est risible. Doctorant en _exploits linux_ donne droit  une quivalence en mdecine maintenant, qu'est ce que c'est que cette histoire.

Et pourquoi cette petite caste crache-t'elle sur les gens du PMU qui eux travaillent pour leur payer leurs tudes, leurs labos, leur scu etc... c'est du mpris de classe en plus d'tre stupide.

Alors que les PMUs, les bistrots, les restaurants sont une des bases de la dmocratie, on y croise toutes les couches sociales, on peut discuter, c'est transverse, les ides circulent de haut en bas et vice versa. Mais on comprend bien que la dmocratie ou mme la mritocratie ne sont pas ton modle politique idal.

Bref, tu es un sachant dans le pire sens du terme, qui finira sans doute comme un petit technocrate du genre de ceux faisant crever ce pays  petit feu. Ce qui se terminera par votre l'exil en Autriche d'ici l, allez savoir.

Car toi et ta petite caste, vous polluez, ca c'est un point factuel. Donc tu devrais fermer ta grande bouche purile avant de prendre un retour de bton.

----------


## Neckara

> Il est certain que si on ne traite pas en amont et on laisse les urgences s'engorger, bref si on ne fait que de la com pour grer une pnurie, le taux de dcs va augmenter.


Traiter en amont, signifie de traiter beaucoup plus de cas, donc de crer une pnurie.
Le traitement que vous proposez semble tre, des dernires tudes, au mieux inefficace, au pire, aggravant.


Donc rien qui ne permettrait de dsengorger les urgences.


Un traitement doit tre plus bnfique que malfique. Traiter pour traiter ne sert  rien, et ne rsout aucun problmes.





> "Il me semble" ? la moindre des choses quand on dbarque dans un dbat comme une fleur est d'tre sur. C'est exactement le mme mdicament, aussi commercialis sous lappellation Plaquenil nous dit clincalc.


Les dnominations sont diffrentes. Le mdicament test par discovery et propos par le Dr Raoult est _hydroxychloroquine_. Alors peut-tre que ces sources font des abus de langages et que la relle molcule est la version Sulfate.

Ce ne sont pas les mmes molcules et donc mdicaments:
https://pubchem.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/com...oquine-sulfate
https://pubchem.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/com...oxychloroquine

C18H26ClN3O et C18H28ClN3O5S





> Et l'as tu fais ? le plaquenil est deux moins mortel que le paractamol. En nombre de cas graves peut-tre mais il faudrait le chiffrer.


Et d'o sors-tu que le plaquenil est deux fois moins mortel que le paractamol  nombre de patients constant ?

Comme fais-tu pour savoir cela quand le paractamol est prescrit dans des cas trs varis, dans des prescriptions trs diffrentes, notamment en conjonction avec d'autres mdicaments ?

 noter que le paractamol n'est pas conseill dans certaines situations au risque d'aggraver la maladie. Et qu'en soit deux faux ne font pas un vrai. On parle de l'hydroxychloroquine et de sa balance bnfice/risque, pas du paractamol.




> As-tu constat une hausse de hospitalisations  cause d'effets secondaires  Marseille ?


J'ai dj donn assez d'lments pour affirmer que cette question rhtorique n'a pas de sens, car ce n'est pas de cette manire que cela fonctionne.

Si tu veux voir si une molcule fait plus de biens que de mal, il te faut au minimum une tude en double aveugle randomise. Sans cela, *il n'est pas possible*, de produire de la connaissance.

D'ailleurs, il faudra que tu m'expliques comment tu constate une "hausse d'hospitalisations  causes d'effets secondaires". Dj, de quelle manire tu dduis que l'hospitalisation est due  la maladie, au mdicament, ou  la conjonction des deux ? De surcrot dans la situation de stress (pas au sens psychologique) actuelle ?

Quid aussi des personnes dj hospitalises ?




> Cela est recevable uniquement si on part du principe que l'Hydroxychloroquine n'a aucune efficacit thrapeutique, qui est un postulat faux. Car il s'agit bien d'un postulat.


Et sur quoi te bases tu pour affirmer que cela est faux quand les chiffres extraits des tudes tendent justement vers une absence d'efficacit pour le moment, voire  un effet contre-productif ?

Beaucoup de maladies sont "guries" par l'hydroxychloroquine in-vitro, mais sont aggraves in-vivo. Tu ne mets pas en production le code non test d'un stagiaire pour grer e.g. l'auto-pilote des avions, en t'exclamant "en thorie a marche".




> Dans le cas contraire, souscrire a ton analyse revient  dire que la ceinture de scurit en voiture augmente le risque de prir brl dans sa voiture, donc le risque tout court.


Absolument pas.

Pour faire un parallle avec ta ceinture de scurit, on la teste avec des crash tests. Si ta ceinture est mal faite, elle peut augmenter, au lieu de rduire, le nombre de victimes lors d'accidents. Par exemple, si tu te mets une ceinture autours du cou, je pense que cela peut tre trs nocif en cas de collisions.

Ou pour prendre un autre parallle avec les airbags, mal calibrs, ils ne servent  rien et peuvent mme tuer ou aggraver les accidents. Airbags qu'il te faudra dsactiver sous certaines conditions si tu as un bb.

L encore, c'est des systmes simples. Le corps humain, c'est un joyeux bordel, qu'on ne matrise pas entirement, sans compter l'immense variabilit chez les patients. Et c'est pour cela qu'on teste, parce que sinon on ne peut pas savoir. Tester ce n'est pas uniquement pour les effets secondaires, c'est aussi pour voir les bnfices, l'effet du mdicament test.




> L'analyse cot-bnfice est donc en ma faveur, sinon les assurances ne sont pas rationnelles.


Non, justement c'est bien l le problme.




> Notons qu'en attendant, l'Italie utilise massivement le Plaquenil depuis 15 jours dans le Lazio (6 millions de personnes) :
> https://www.parismatch.com/Actu/Sant...France-1680312


Et un autre pays a arrt ses prescriptions, 1 partout, balle au centre.





> Bien sur que si ! des gens dont beaucoup parmi les plus brillants, ayant fait dix ans d'tudes, sont parfaitement qualifis pour prescrire et soigner. Sinon il faut les remplacer par des ordinateurs sovitiques programms depuis Paris. C'est peut-tre ce que l'on cherche, allez savoir.


Bien sr que non. La production de la connaissance est de la comptence des scientifiques.

Les mdecins, sans tudes srieuses sur laquelle s'appuyer, ne peuvent pas savoir, et c'est justement pour cela qu'on a besoin d'tudes pour savoir.


La mdecine n'est pas du pifomtre.




> Un ministre, une ARS mme pas capables de grer leurs stocks de masques, de tests, de ractualiser leurs plants de crises face  une pandmie


Pour rappel, on ne cr pas des tests ex-nihilo, il faut des matires premires pour cela. Matire premires dont on a eu une pnurie.

Il est facile de juger de dcision a postriori, une fois qu'on sait la manire dont se sont finalement droule les choses, et sans prendre trop de risques vu qu'on ne pourra pas revenir en arrire. Mais ce sont les mmes qui,  l'poque, ont critiqus l'achats en masse de vaccins quand finalement, et heureusement, il ne s'est rien pass.




> , l'INSERM qui se fourvoit dans une tude de 2 mois,


L'tude a dj t retarde du fait de tout le battage mdiatique. Ensuite, bien que l'tude dure 2 mois, des rsultats intermdiaires seront produits, normalement au bout de 15 jours de soins des cohortes.




> une communaut scientifique qui rgle ses comptes en public. Je dis Lol.


Nous sommes pas les premiers  avoir t au public sans rsultats de l, on est bien oblig de sauver ce qu'on peut.




> Quels protocoles de soins sont impacts ? Discovery et ses 5 bras de contrle quasiment infaisable car rclamant des milliers de patient ?


La 3me tude, impliquant uniquement l'IHU de Marseille regroupe un millier de patients, sur 3 milliers de patients admis. Donc cela est donc bel est bien possible, sachant de surcrot que Discovery se place  l'chelle Europenne.




> Y-a t'il un autre mdicament ? Peux-tu nous donner leur taux d'efficacit.


Non, je ne le peux pas, et cela n'a aucune importance dans la discussion actuelle.
On a plusieurs alternatives, il faut les tester, c'est tout.




> Pour le reste, nous verrons aux tribunaux qui aura le plus lourd sur la conscience.


Si on devait mettre toutes les personnes impliques en prison, on risque de ne plus tre trs nombreux en libert.

----------


## Ryu2000

Macron craint une monte du populisme aprs la crise



> Emmanuel Macron va mme jusqu imaginer largumentaire des populistes en cas de non-accord entre les diffrents membres de la zone euro.  Lorsque vous avez les migrants qui arrivent chez vous, ils vous proposent de les garder. Lorsque vous avez l'pidmie qui arrive chez vous, ils vous proposent de la grer. Ils sont sympathiques, au fond , imagine-t-il. Lui regrette quils ne soient  pour l'Europe  que pour avoir  une main-d'uvre bon march , mais pas pour  mutualiser . Quoi qu'il en soit, Emmanuel Macron estime que les premires mesures apportes par lEurope sont un bon point. Nanmoins, le prsident pense qu'il faut aller encore plus loin.*  Il y a un vrai risque deffondrement de la zone euro et de lide europenne , prvient le chef de l'tat.*


Personnellement je prfrerais que l'UE seffondre, l'alternative n'est pas tellement allchante...
Il est possible qu'en sortant du confinement le peuple veuille une rvolution, il faut virer cette quipe qui est en charge depuis trop longtemps, il y en a mare de PS/UMP/EELV/FN/LFI/LREM, etc. (le FN n'a pas beaucoup d'lus, mais c'est en partie  cause de lui si on a eu Sarkozy et Macron)
Bon par contre si a part vraiment dans ce sens l, en face il n'y aura plus de flashball, il y a aura des fusils dassauts. Une rvolution a demande des sacrifices.

----------


## benjani13

> Bruno Le Maire ne comprend pas qu'en priode de crise et face  au risque de se retrouver en chomage partielle voir de perdre son boulot, avec en plus l'impossibilit de consommer, les franais mettent de l'argent de ct.
> https://www.lefigaro.fr/placement/l-...maire-20200415


Je reviens l dessus (Bruno Le Maire qui se plaint que les dpts sur les livret A explosent) car j'en parlais ailleurs et on m'a link la dclaration de patrimoine de Bruno Le Maire, o l'on peut y dcouvrir quelques comptes et livret d'pargnes bien remplis  ::aie:: 

https://www.hatvp.fr/livraison/dossi...uvernement.pdf

Faites ce que je dit, faites pas ce que je fait  ::aie::

----------


## Neckara

> Veux-tu savoir ce que moi je pense ? je pense que tu vis dans un microcosme, une petite caste de gens devenus suffisants et prtentieux, qui se croient plus intelligents que tout le monde, qui dbarquent sur un dbat o ils ne captent *absolument* rien mais dcrtent qu'*eux* sont savent car ils sont "experts". Or tu viens justement de nous prouver que tu ne comprend rien  rien. C'est encore une caste de hors sols.


C'est pourtant bien le contraire, *tu* es celui qui parle d'un sujet dont tu n'as *aucune notion*, et cela a largement t dmontr dans mes messages.





> Or tu n'as jamais fait preuve de grands efforts intellectuel ou de logique, de curiosit, d'humilit, particulirement aujourd'hui. Autrement dit, tu n'es pas spcialement plus intelligent que le pquin moyen, mais plus dogmatique sans nul doute.


C'est marrant ces accusations de dogmatisme, que vous tes ceux qui avez raisons contre les faits et les lments qu'on veut apporte, sous le simple prtexte que vous avez envie de croire.

Parce que je base mes positions sur des mthodes prcises et objectives, je suis dogmatique Et je suis goste parce que je pense aux autres tant qu'on y est.


Va dire que je ne suis pas curieux donn mes lectures et mon cursus. Va dehors et dis moi que le ciel est vert fluo, tu seras plus crdible.




> Tu n'as mme pas quitt les bancs de ta petite facult et te crois dj suprieur  tout le monde, c'est risible. Doctorant en _exploits linux_ donne droit  une quivalence en mdecine maintenant, qu'est ce que c'est que cette histoire.


Je ne suis plus stricto sensu, " la fac", je suis dans un laboratoire de recherche depuis quelques annes. Mais oui, a doit pas tre la vrai vie de la vie vrai. Pourquoi ? Parce que cela vous arrange de le prtendre, et que vous l'avez dcids.

_Docteur_, me donne une comptence scientifique, je suis _chercheur_, notamment sur la _mthode scientifique_, la_ lecture critique d'ouvrages_ scientifiques, de _production de la connaissance_. La formation d'un mdecin est diffrente et n'a pas vocation  faire de lui un chercheur.

Je ne vais pas apprendre  un mdecin  faire son mtier, et vous n'allez pas m'apprendre  faire le mien. Un mdecin prescrit en s'appuyant des donnes que lui fournissent la Science. Si ces donnes n'existent pas, elles n'existent pas. Un mdecin n'est pas voyant, de mme qu'il n'est pas magicien.


Voil qu'est ce que c'est que cette histoire.

Je n'ai pas besoin de connatre le corps humain, le nom de chaque os, les symptmes de chaque maladie, les traitements pour ceci ou cela. J'ai juste besoin de savoir faire une lecture critique d'un document scientifique, et _a_ c'est _ma_ comptence.


_Voil_, l'arrogance que je critique. _Voil_ le rabaissement que je dnonce.
Vous ne lisez pas les arguments, mais vous vous contentez de la tte de celui qui les professe.

Des virologues qui critiquent les tudes du Dr Raoult, il y en a masse. Avec aussi le CNRS, l'INSERN, et bien d'autres.
Pourtant bien plus prestigieux qu'un chercheur seul. Ah bah non, cette autorit, l a va pas, *parce que a dit pas ce qu'on veut entendre !*





> Et pourquoi cette petite caste crache-t'elle sur les gens du PMU qui eux travaillent pour leur payer leurs tudes, leurs labos, leur scu etc... c'est du mpris de classe en plus d'tre stupide.
> 
> Alors que les PMUs, les bistrots, les restaurants sont une des bases de la dmocratie, on y croise toutes les couches sociales, on peut discuter, c'est transverse, les ides circulent de haut en bas et vice versa. Mais on comprend bien que la dmocratie ou mme la mritocratie ne sont pas ton modle politique idal.


Parce que vous avez des discussions de comptoirs et que vos mentalits se sont arrts au Moyen ge ! Si on vous laissait faire, vous iriez sacrifier des jeunes vierges sur la place du village pour faire venir la pluie.

Parce que le premier charlatan qui se pointe peut vous vendre sa pisse dans des bouteilles, que vous vous en empresseriez d'y boire cul sec !

Non pas parce que vous tes stupides, non, parce que vous avez la flemme de rflchir, d'avoir l'humilit d'avoir peut-tre tord, et d'avoir le courage de changer d'avis lorsque vous avez tor*t*, lorsque vous vous trompez.


Pour le mpris de classe, tu repasseras, en dbut de carrire, en informatique, on touche deux fois moins en bossant deux fois plus. Ouais, vous nous payez nos tudes, nos emplois, comptez donc combien d'heures supplmentaires on vous fait cadeaux. Comptez donc le nombre d'avance technologiques dont vous tes bien content de bnficier.

Mais continuez  nous mpriser, a vous rendra plus intelligent.
Parce que pendant que vous parlez de vos conneries de classes, moi j'ai connu des gosses de 13 ans, issus de milieux populaires, bien plus matures que cela. Vous devriez tre en train de crever de honte, si vous aviez un tant soit peu de conscience de vous mme.

tre mdiocre n'est pas en soit un problme, mais vouloir s'y maintenir envers et contre tous, l'est. C'est ce comportement qui est mprisable.





> Bref, tu es un sachant dans le pire sens du terme, qui finira sans doute comme un petit technocrate du genre de ceux faisant crever ce pays  petit feu. Ce qui se terminera par votre l'exil en Autriche d'ici l, allez savoir.
> 
> Car toi et ta petite caste, vous polluez, ca c'est un point factuel. Donc tu devrais fermer ta grande bouche purile avant de prendre un retour de bton.


 ::ptdr::  d'ici l, vous serez dj mort parce qu'un abruti vous aura conseill de bouffer de la lessive.

Je me demande qui fait crever le pays  petit feu certainement pas ceux qui font gurir les cancers avec du sucre. Certainement pas ceux qui vont brler des poubelles et des voitures pour manifester contre une loi dont ils n'ont ni lu le contenu, ni suivi les dbats. Certainement pas ceux qui vont brler des antennes 5G au prtexte que a cause le Coronavirus. Certainement pas ceux qui pendant une pidmie, vont "rsister", en continuant de se faire la bise, ou en lchant des toilettes publiques. Certainement pas ceux qui veulent "moins d'impts" et "plus d'argents de l'tat", sans avoir la moindre comprhension de la manire dont fonctionne une conomie. Certainement pas ceux qui sont infoutus de grer leur propres budgets. Certainement pas ceux qui font des gamins alors qu'ils n'ont pas de ressources pour les lever. 

Non, c'est moi, le docteur qui contribue  la connaissance collective et qui ne compte pas mes heures.


Oui, et puis c'est moi qui pollue Moi qui n'ai dj pas de voiture par choix. Pas les abrutis qui jettent leurs gants (inutiles par ailleurs) n'importe o. Pas les andouille qui se croient obliges d'acheter le dernier IPhone quand bien mme ils n'arrivent pas  joindre les deux bouts. Pas ceux qui achtent une garde robe suffisante pour habiller toute une ville.


Et ton bton, tu sais o tu peux te le mettre ( ce qui parat a guri des hmorrode en plus).

----------


## Marco46

> Traiter en amont, signifie de traiter beaucoup plus de cas, donc de crer une pnurie.


Tu n'en sais rien. Tu ne sais pas quel est l'tat des des stocks ni la consommation que a engendrerait. Par ailleurs, et je l'ai dj dit, Sanofi a clairement expliqu il y a 2 mois qu'ils avaient la capacit et les stocks pour produire en masse.




> Le traitement que vous proposez semble tre, des dernires tudes, au mieux inefficace, au pire, aggravant.


C'est faux.




> J'ai dj donn assez d'lments pour affirmer que cette question rhtorique n'a pas de sens, car ce n'est pas de cette manire que cela fonctionne.


Tu n'as rien donn d'autre que du verbiage inutile sans source ni fondement en dbarquant comme un cheveu sur la soupe. Tu as en revanche prouv  plusieurs reprises que tu tais dsinform.




> Si tu veux voir si une molcule fait plus de biens que de mal, il te faut au minimum une tude en double aveugle randomise. Sans cela, *il n'est pas possible*, de produire de la connaissance.


Une tude en double aveugle randomise sur un mdicament qu'on connait et prescrit depuis un demi-sicle pour prouver qu'il ne fait pas de mal ?

Je veux bien entendre que les tudes de Raoult sont, pour tre gentil, incompltes, mais a n'a pas de rapport avec la question de la dangerosit qui est parfaitement maitrise. C'est un fait indiscutable il n'y a pas  revenir l dessus.




> Pour rappel, on ne cr pas des tests ex-nihilo, il faut des matires premires pour cela. Matire premires dont on a eu une pnurie.


Si le gouvernement s'tait sorti les doigts au bon moment au lieu de rflchir  comment communiquer pour viter de finir en prison on aurait pas ces problmes de logistique. a a t dit et redit que ce soit pour les masques ou les tests il y avait largement le temps d'agir. En particulier pour les tests on aurait pu avoir une capacit de plusieurs centaines de milliers de tests par semaine il y a dj 1 bon mois voire un mois et demi.




> Non, je ne le peux pas, et cela n'a aucune importance dans la discussion actuelle.
> On a plusieurs alternatives, il faut les tester, c'est tout.


Mais qu'ils testent leurs mdicaments exprimentaux  500 balles la dose sur des citoyens cobayes consentants si a les amusent mais qu'ils laissent les mdecins responsables traiter leurs patients. C'est tout ce qui est demand ici.




> Si on devait mettre toutes les personnes impliques en prison, on risque de ne plus tre trs nombreux en libert.


Une poigne de cancrelats au sommet de l'tat tout au plus. Il faudra bien tirer la chasse un jour ou l'autre.

----------


## Neckara

> C'est faux.


Tu peux te rfugier dans le dni le plus primaire, cela n'en change pas la ralit des faits pour autant.




> Tu n'as rien donn d'autre que du verbiage inutile sans source ni fondement en dbarquant comme un cheveu sur la soupe. Tu as en revanche prouv  plusieurs reprises que tu tais dsinform.


 ::roll:: 

Le verbiage inutile, a s'appelle une argumentation. En gros il suffit pas de rpter mots pour mots ce qu'on a entendu ailleurs. Pour l'absence de sources, tu es juste malhonnte car j'en ai donn plusieurs sur ce sujet.

Je n'ai pas montr  plusieurs reprises que j'tais dsinform, au contraire, j'ai montr plusieurs btises de votre part, mais faut croire que a vous passe compltement  ct.





> Une tude en double aveugle randomise sur un mdicament qu'on connait et prescrit depuis un demi-sicle pour prouver qu'il ne fait pas de mal ?


*Un mdicament c'est pas magique bordel  queue !*

Un mdicament qui provoque un effet sur le cur pour une maladie qui touche les poumons, *c'est pas trivial !*
Ce mdicament qu'on connait depuis un demi-sicle, justement, on sait qu'il est contre-productif pour certaines maladies, bien qu'il ai des effets in-vitro.

Je l'ai dj dit, mais autant montrer un fossile  un crationniste !




> Je veux bien entendre que les tudes de Raoult sont, pour tre gentil, incompltes, mais a n'a pas de rapport avec la question de la dangerosit qui est parfaitement maitrise. C'est un fait indiscutable il n'y a pas  revenir l dessus.


C'est un mensonge. Les effets d'un mdicament en dehors de son cadre de prescription ne sont *jamais* matriss.

Tu prends le paractamols, dans certaines maladies il est trs vivement dconseill et c'est pas pour rien.

Le corps humain est un systme trs complexe.
Et encore une fois, c'est une question de balance bnfice/risque.




> Si le gouvernement s'tait sorti les doigts au bon moment au lieu de rflchir  comment communiquer pour viter de finir en prison on aurait pas ces problmes de logistique. a a t dit et redit que ce soit pour les masques ou les tests il y avait largement le temps d'agir. En particulier pour les tests on aurait pu avoir une capacit de plusieurs centaines de milliers de tests par semaine il y a dj 1 bon mois voire un mois et demi.


Et comme je l'ai dit et redit, c'est trs facile de raisonner  posteriori.
Et quand le gouvernement anticipe, et qu'il ne se passe rien, on le tape aussi.

C'est sr qu'une fois qu'on a connaissance des ala, c'est trs facile de prendre des dcisions. Sauf que lorsqu'on les prends ces dcisions ben on a pas connaissance de tous les alas


Cela a aussi t dit et redis, tester pour le plaisir de tester a sert  rien. D'autant plus pour une maladie o les tests produisent beaucoup de faux ngatif, et o on a beaucoup de porteurs sains.

Pour vous il faut absolument agir, vous paniquez, mais vous ne savez pas pourquoi. 
Alors oui on peut agir. On peut boire de la pisse de vache, a semble pas tre une boisson trs nocive et dans le doute faut traiter les patients pour viter les cas graves, hein.




> Mais qu'ils testent leurs mdicaments exprimentaux  500 balles la dose sur des citoyens cobayes consentants si a les amusent mais qu'ils laissent les mdecins responsables traiter leurs patients. C'est tout ce qui est demand ici.


Et bien tu seras bien content quand ta grand-mre crvera de son cancer parce qu'on aura laiss son "mdecin responsable" lui prescrire de la merde en sucre, au lieu de l'orienter vers les soins adapts.

Et au risque de te dcevoir, les patients qui se font "traiter", ne sont pas plus des "cobayes" que ceux qui reoivent des mdicaments exprimentaux mais au moins les derniers sont utiles et se font dans un cadre rglement encadr par des commissions d'thiques.

Quant au prix du mdicament, c'est tout de mme trs secondaire vis  vis de son efficacit et de son ratio bnfices/risques. Je prfre un mdicament efficace  500, qu'un poison  10.


Et puis tant qu' faire supprimons l'ordre des mdecins aussi.

----------


## Marco46

> Tu peux te rfugier dans le dni le plus primaire, cela n'en change pas la ralit des faits pour autant.


Quels faits ? Quelle source as-tu avance qui prouve que le traitement de Raoult ne fonctionne pas ou mieux qu'il est dangereux ?




> Je n'ai pas montr  plusieurs reprises que j'tais dsinform, au contraire, j'ai montr plusieurs btises de votre part, mais faut croire que a vous passe compltement  ct.


A quel endroit ? J'ai le souvenir de t'avoir mis en dfaut mais de l'avoir t.




> C'est un mensonge. Les effets d'un mdicament en dehors de son cadre de prescription ne sont *jamais* matriss.
> 
> Tu prends le paractamols, dans certaines maladies il est trs vivement dconseill et c'est pas pour rien.
> 
> Le corps humain est un systme trs complexe.
> Et encore une fois, c'est une question de balance bnfice/risque.


Donc ce que tu suggres c'est de ne donner absolument rien aux patients atteints de COVID ? C'est a que tu suggres ? Donc pas de paractamol pour faire baisser la fivre ni de curare pour permettre l'intubation ?




> Cela a aussi t dit et redis, tester pour le plaisir de tester a sert  rien. D'autant plus pour une maladie o les tests produisent beaucoup de faux ngatif, et o on a beaucoup de porteurs sains.


a a t dit et redit, se sont les recommandations de l'OMS : Test, test, test, test, test, test ! Parce que a permet dans le pire des cas d'isoler les malades. C'est de cette manire que la Core du Sud n'a pas eu besoin de confiner et c'est pour cette raison que l'pidmie est maitrise chez les teutons.

Tu prouves une fois de plus que tu n'es pas inform et que tu viens essayer de ramener ta science de charlatan.




> Quant au prix du mdicament, c'est tout de mme trs secondaire vis  vis de son efficacit et de son ratio bnfices/risques. Je prfre un mdicament efficace  500, qu'un poison  10.


Oui mais moi je prfre un mdicament  10 balles qui ne prsente aucun risque plutt qu'une merde exprimentale sans aucun recul  500 balles.

----------


## Jipt

> Alors oui on peut agir. On peut boire de la *pisse de vache*, a semble pas tre une boisson trs nocive et dans le doute faut traiter les patients pour viter les cas graves, hein.
> 
> Et bien tu seras bien content quand ta grand-mre crvera de son *cancer* parce qu'on aura laiss son "mdecin responsable" lui prescrire de la merde en sucre, au lieu de l'orienter vers les soins adapts.


De la pisse de vache peut-tre pas, mais de l'urine de chameau, pourquoi pas (c'est moi qui mets en gras) ?



> Quen est-il des proprits anticancreuses ? On sait que lurine de chameau inhibe linduction dun gne dactivation du cancer (Cyp1a1) sur des lignes cellulaires, donc in vitro. Dans une publication parue en 2012, lurine de chameau a t teste sur des protines apoptotiques et oncogniques. De plus, la cytotoxicit et la production de cytokines par ces cellules traites  lurine de chameau ont t values. Il apparait dans cette tude in vitro que lurine de chameau a un effet cytotoxique sur quelques lignes cellulaires cancreuses (mais pas toutes) avec un effet marginal sur les cellules pithliales normales. Il a t montr plus prcisment que 216 mg/ml durine de chameau lyophilise inhibaient la prolifration cellulaire et le dclenchement de plus de 80% des apostoses dans diffrentes cellules cancreuses. De plus, lurine drgule les protines tumoro-stimulantes comme la survivine, la -catnine ou la cycline-D1. Elle augmente galement les inhibiteurs de la kinase cycline-dpendante. Enfin, dans ces traitements en laboratoire sur des lignes cellulaires, il apparait que lurine de chameau na aucun effet cytotoxique sur les cellules sanguines mononuclaires normales et a un fort effet dimmuno-induction par linhibition des cytokynes Th2.
> 
> Il est donc prouv, au moins in vitro, que *lurine de chameau a des proprits anticancreuses relles* et immuno-modulatrices. Reste  tester in vivo la ralit de ces observations.


source

----------


## ddoumeche

> C'est pourtant bien le contraire, tu es celui qui parle d'un sujet dont tu n'as aucune notion, et cela a largement t dmontr dans mes messages.


Tu n'as rien dmontr hormis le fait que :
tu dois tre le seul type au monde  ne pas savoir que l'hydroxychloroquine dont on parle est commercialise sous le nom de Plaqueniltu n'es mme pas capable de voir que les donnes du FAERS incluent les cas signals cumuls des diverses appellationstu ne sais mme pas faire un ratio, que ce soit pour les taux de mortalit allemand, les donnes mdicales du FAERS ou les donnes pidmiologiquestu te prtends chercheur mais tu ne sais pas chercher, juste faire de la rhtoriquetu es prt  sacrifier 20000 personnes au nom de la dfense de la vertu outrage de la sciencetu te rclames plus du scientisme que d'autre chose, certainement pas de la science et encore moins de la mdecinetu valides toutes les critres cits par Jon & moi mme prcdemment, et encore avons nous t charitables

Aussi ne vais-je pas continuer, car tu es juste un joe la science commenant  me sortir par les trous de nez comme  beaucoup d'autres moyen-geux ignorants mprisables & mdiocres qui t'emmerdent tant.

Bonjour chez toi.

----------


## Pyramidev

> Une tude en double aveugle randomise sur un mdicament qu'on connait et prescrit depuis un demi-sicle pour prouver qu'il ne fait pas de mal ?


Non : une tude en double aveugle randomise sur un mdicament pour prouver qu'il fait _plus de bien_ que de mal pour traiter le coronavirus. Pour matriser les risques, il faut connatre les bnfices. Or, dans le cas du coronavirus, il faut des tudes rigoureuses pour voir si les bnfices sont  la hauteur des risques.

----------


## Neckara

> Quels faits ? Quelle source as-tu avance qui prouve que le traitement de Raoult ne fonctionne pas ou mieux qu'il est dangereux ?


Si tu ne regardes pas les liens que je donnes

En gros ses propres tudes, lorsqu'on ranalyse correctement les statistiques donnes tendant  montrer une absence d'efficacit, surtout sa 3me.





> A quel endroit ? J'ai le souvenir de t'avoir mis en dfaut mais de l'avoir t.


 ce niveau l de dni, on ne peut plus rien faire.

Par exemple pour le taux de mortalit  l'IHU de Marseille, o j'ai montr que:
ce taux dpend de plusieurs paramtres (e.g. ge de la population) ;qu'il dpend du temps (cf mon 0,26% qui est devenu un ~3%) ;que les taux de l'IHU et de l'Allemagne taient similaires en date de l'annonce.




> Donc ce que tu suggres c'est de ne donner absolument rien aux patients atteints de COVID ? C'est a que tu suggres ? Donc pas de paractamol pour faire baisser la fivre ni de curare pour permettre l'intubation ?


Il est dj malhonnte de faire l'amalgame entre les porteurs sains/malades bnins, et les malades graves.
Il est d'autant plus malhonnte de faire une telle question rhtorique alors que mes interventions prcdentes rpondent  cette question.

Agir pour agir ne sert  rien. S'il n'est pas ncessaire de prescrire, alors il n'y a pas lieu de prescrire. Ce qui est le cas pour les porteurs sains et bnins;Le paractamol s'attaque  un symptme, et non  la maladie. Il agit sur une zone diffrente, le cerveau. Derrire, il est gnralement pris en auto-mdicamentation sans que la maladie soit ncessairement identifie (donc peut tout  fait ne pas tre le Coronavirus). Le cadre de prescription du paractamol est large, et dpend plus du symptme que de la maladie (avec quelques nuances tout de mme). Si le Coronavirus s'attaquait au foie, l oui, je pense qu'on ne conseillerait pas le paractamol ;D'autres mdicaments comme les anti-inflammatoires sont dcourags.Pour l'intubation, on est dj dans des cas graves, o on estime que l'intubation est "ncessaire"  la survie du patient. Donc que le curare dgrade la maladie, on s'en fout un peu.Pour les cas de derniers secours, je n'ai rien dit contre la prescription de mdicaments non-tests. Si le patient va de toute manire crever, on peut tenter le tout pour le tout. Mais ce n'est pas pour ce cadre que vous militez.Pour le cadre gnral, le mdicament propos a des effets sur le cur, ce qui n'est pas trivial dans le cas d'une maladie qui s'attaque aux poumons*.Le mdicament en question n'a pas fait la preuve de son efficacit, et on sait aujourd'hui, qu'il est probable qu'il n'en ai pas sur la maladie en question.

* Je vais tout de mme le prciser Quand on a des problmes aux poumons, on reoit moins d'oxygne, donc le cur prend le relais pour augmenter le flux. C'est  dire que pour une mme quantit de sang, on a moins d'oxygne, donc le sang "va plus vite" (?) pour compenser.




> a a t dit et redit, se sont les recommandations de l'OMS : Test, test, test, test, test, test ! Parce que a permet dans le pire des cas d'isoler les malades. C'est de cette manire que la Core du Sud n'a pas eu besoin de confiner et c'est pour cette raison que l'pidmie est maitrise chez les teutons.


Non, c'est extrmement malhonnte.

La Core du Sud, et les autres pays asiatiques ont une culture trs diffrente, avec un port du masque presque systmatique, pas de poignes de mains, et l'vitement du contact. Rien que cela influence trs grandement la vitesse de propagation du virus.
Et franchement, en regardant les stats, on a pas franchement l'impression de voir une trs grande diffrence entre la France et l'Allemagne. Les chiffres de la France montre clairement que ces mesures n'ont pas t respectes correctement ds le dbut. Il ne faut pas non plus se faire avoir par les titres putassiers des mdias, il est encore trop tt.

Pour l'Allemagne, ils ne font pas de tests post-mortem, ils ont plus d'argents, plus de ressources hospitalires, et peut-tre aussi plus respectueux en moyenne des dispositions de scurits. Les mesures prises ne sont pas aussi les mmes. La gographie n'est pas la mme. On ne peut pas comparer pays par pays au pifomtre.

Isoler les malades a ne sert  rien dans une logique de confinement *o tout le monde est isol !*
Positif ou non, on te dira de rester  la maison a ne change *rien*.

Les tests massif, c'est bien beau, mais il faut les produire et pour cela il faut le matriel. Mme pour l'Allemagne, le nombre de test est trs faible. Si tu veux faire du vrai dpistage massif, c'est l'ensemble de la population qu'il te faut tester quasiment toutes les semaines bon courage.

Des tests cibls, a peut marcher mais en dbut d'pidmie, et avec une fermeture des frontires. Pas quand t'as des contamins qui doivent de toute manire rester chez eux.


Il ne suffit pas de rpter ce que tu as lu, il faut aussi en comprendre la logique sous-jacente





> Oui mais moi je prfre un mdicament  10 balles qui ne prsente aucun risque plutt qu'une merde exprimentale sans aucun recul  500 balles.


Et bien va en super-march et achte-toi du sucre, a cote pas trs cher et c'est bien connu.

Pour les "merde exprimentales", elles ne sortent pas non plus de n'importe o. Cette phobie que vous propagez est meurtrire.


Moi je prfre une "merde exprimentale"  500 balles mme qui me donnerait 75% de chance de crever, quand j'ai 90% de chance de crever sans, plutt que de prendre un mdicament propos par un type avec une bonne bouille  10 balles qui me donnerait 92% de chance de crever.


Arrtez aussi de mentir. Il est totalement faux de dire que le mdicament ne prsente aucun risque.

----------


## Neckara

> De la pisse de vache peut-tre pas, mais de l'urine de chameau, pourquoi pas (c'est moi qui mets en gras) ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				Il est donc prouv, au moins in vitro, que *lurine de chameau a des proprits anticancreuses relles* et immuno-modulatrices. Reste  tester in vivo la ralit de ces observations.


Je prsume que cela a t dit sous le ton de l'humour, donc je vais continuer dans cette direction:

----------


## Marco46

> Non : une tude en double aveugle randomise sur un mdicament pour prouver qu'il fait _plus de bien_ que de mal pour traiter le coronavirus. Pour matriser les risques, il faut connatre les bnfices. Or, dans le cas du coronavirus, il faut des tudes rigoureuses pour voir si les bnfices sont  la hauteur des risques.


Je dois tre un peu con mais explique-moi pourquoi cette logique n'est pas applique au doliprane ou aux multiples sdatifs utiliss en ranimation ?

Votre argumentaire c'est de dire que le mdicament n'tant pas maitris dans le contexte du COVID-19 il est ncessaire d'effectuer des tests en double randomisation de ta grand-mre pour vrifier qu'on risque pas de tuer des gens.

Question.

Pourquoi cette dmarche n'est pas appliqu au doliprane et aux multiples sdatifs utiliss pour la ranimation.

Quelle est la diffrence fondamentale avec les autres prescriptions ?

Je suis pas docteur je suis juste un pauvre connard de citoyen lambda mais je ne comprends pas cette fatwa contre le plaquenil ... Est-ce que quelqu'un peut m'expliquer avec des arguments rationnels ?

J'entends compltement l'argumentaire sur *l'efficacit* mais je ne comprends pas celui contre la *dangerosit*.

Faut-il que je l'crive en mandarin ?

----------


## Neckara

> Tu n'as rien dmontr hormis le fait que :
> tu dois tre le seul type au monde  ne pas savoir que l'hydroxychloroquine dont on parle est commercialise sous le nom de Plaqueniltu n'es mme pas capable de voir que les donnes du FAERS incluent les cas signals cumuls des diverses appellations



Tu sais, ds la primaire, les lves sont capables de voir que deux sries de lettres sont diffrentes.
Faut croire que ce n'est pas acquis pour tout le monde.

Pour rappel j'ai donn les formules chimiques des deux produits.




> tu ne sais mme pas faire un ratio, que ce soit pour les taux de mortalit allemand, les donnes mdicales du FAERS ou les donnes pidmiologiques



Que je n'ai pas pris le temps de le faire car j'avais un ratio qui m'tait directement donn par la source plus bas ne signifie en rien que je ne sois pas capable de faire un ratio.

En revanche, vous montrez bien que la logique et vous, a fait 5.




> tu te prtends chercheur mais tu ne sais pas chercher, juste faire de la rhtorique



Tu sais, le rle de chercheur, c'est pas juste de "chercher des liens sur internet".

C'est aussi avoir du recul, avoir un raisonnement, une analyse critique. Ce que tu appelle de manire pjorative "rhtorique" dans un anti-intellectualisme des plus stupides.

D'ailleurs je sais pas "chercher", ce qui ne m'a pas empch de fournir quelques liens jusqu' prsent et encore plus sur d'autres sujets.




> tu es prt  sacrifier 20000 personnes au nom de la dfense de la vertu outrage de la science



Alors a c'est vraiment stupide.

La mthode scientifique est l pour tablir de la connaissance et par consquence *limiter le nombre de morts*.

Votre idiotie intuitive ne vous conduira qu' *tuer* vos patients, *mme sains*, avec des mthodes mdicales *moyengeuses*.

Ben oui, allons y, ne testons pas l'efficacit de l'homopathie sur les cancers, et laissons mourir des milliers de personnes ! Pourquoi pas non plus mlanger tous les mdicaments qu'on connait et donner la mixture  tout les franais, a serait un bon remde miracle !




> tu te rclames plus du scientisme que d'autre chose, certainement pas de la science et encore moins de la mdecine



Va ouvrir un dictionnaire plutt que de te faire honte encore plus longtemps

Notamment pour "se rclamer", et "scientisme".

----------


## Neckara

Je vais rpter ce que j'ai pourtant dj dit au moins 3 fois.




> Je dois tre un peu con mais explique-moi pourquoi cette logique n'est pas applique au doliprane ou aux multiples sdatifs utiliss en ranimation ?



*Parce que les personnes en ranimation ne sont pas des porteurs sains ou bnins !**Parce que les zones d'actions (gnralement cerveau / parfois le foie) ne sont pas les mmes (principalement poumons) !**Parce que ces mdicaments ne traitent pas la maladie mais des choses annexes !**Parce qu'on est l sur des situations presque de dernier recours !!!* (pour laquelle des protocoles de soins exprimentaux sont possibles) 




> J'entends compltement l'argumentaire sur *l'efficacit* mais je ne comprends pas celui contre la *dangerosit*.


De la mme manire que mettre du sel sur la peau est pas trs grave, *que de foutre du sel sur une plaie a fait mal !*


*Les mdicaments ont un effet sur le cur*,*La maladie a un effet sur les poumons,* ::aie::  ::aie::  ::aie::  ::aie::  ::aie::  ::aie::  *PAS GLOP !* 

Et enfin, parce que ce qui nous intresse est *la balance bnfice / risque*.




> Faut-il que je l'crive en mandarin ?


Non, juste que tu lises ce qu'on t'crit

Tu as vu j'ai mis en gras pour te faciliter la lecture. Je peux difficilement tre plus clair et direct que a.


Aprs, si t'arrive pas  assimiler a je peux plus rien pour toi.

----------


## Ryu2000

Il y a une ptition qui demande au gouvernement de nationaliser une usine :
Signez la ptition de "Marianne" pour nationaliser Luxfer



> Marianne lance un appel à lEtat pour quil rachète lusine Luxfer à Gerzat, en Auvergne, *où étaient produites des bouteilles doxygène médical*. Arnaud Montebourg, Jean-Louis Borloo, Henri Guaino, André Chassaigne et Fabien Roussel en sont les premiers signataires... venus de tous bords politiques.


Melenchon n'est pas content :
Emmanuel Macron, un  faussaire , selon Jean-Luc Mlenchon



> Macron recommande qu'on ne se rfre pas  nos programmes d'hier. Il faudrait tout rinventer. Comme s'il n'y avait eu aucune alerte depuis vingt ans, comme s'il n'y avait aucune proposition ces dernires annes, comme par exemple notre programme L'Avenir en commun , insiste le dput des Bouches-du-Rhne, qui organise, vendredi, un  meeting numrique  devant ses troupes.  Nous sommes rcompenss : a paye de tenir bon sur les concepts essentiels  comme celui de souverainet, estime-t-il, alors que le dput insoumis Adrien Quatennens avait dj conclu, jeudi,   une sorte de mlenchonisation des esprits  dans la classe politique franaise.
> 
>  Je reste lucide : si la vie n'tait qu'une bataille de mots, nous l'aurions gagne depuis longtemps. Mais c'est une lutte d'intrts. Les puissants ne cderont jamais de bon gr , avertit cependant Jean-Luc Mlenchon, qui ne croit pas  un changement de logique d'Emmanuel Macron qui est, selon lui,  dpass , car  les libraux sont impuissants  rgler les dgts qu'ils ont provoqus .  *Son idologie le paralyse devant les questions de survie collective. Au nom de quoi choisir comme docteur celui qui vous a bris les jambes ?*  critique l'ancien candidat  la prsidentielle pour qui, en revanche,  les Insoumis ont un rle  jouer  dans la sortie de crise.


Il y a un gars qui fait parti de l'quipe de 3 qui a reu le prix nobel de mdecine en 2008, parce qu'elle avait dcouvert le Sida en 1983, qui pense qu'il y a une squence du VIH dans le SARS-CoV-2 :
LE CORONAVIRUS EST UN VIRUS SORTI DUN LABORATOIRE CHINOIS AVEC DE LADN DE VIH, SELON LE PRIX NOBEL DE MDECINE LUC MONTAGNIER



> Le chercheur affirme que le groupe de chercheurs indien a d se rtracter aprs sa publication. Il assure que la vrit scientifique finit toujours par merger. Selon lui, *la squence de VIH aurait t insre dans le gnome du coronavirus* pour tenter de faire un vaccin contre le VIH. C'est un travail d'apprenti sorcier commente-t-il.


Cette thorie n'est pas nouvelle. Le type n'en a plus rien  foutre, apparemment il est grill depuis 2017 parce qu'il a critiqu quelque chose  propos des vaccins.
La communiqu scientifique dit que le gnome du coronavirus ne contient absolument pas de squence du VIH, mais bon parfois a lui arrive de se planter. ^^
Il y a eu, il y a et il y aura beaucoup de consensus faux et pas qu'en mdecine...

Perso je prfre la version : chauve-souris => pangolin => humain, mais ce n'est peut-tre pas a en ralit. On ne sait pas...

----------


## foetus

> Perso je prfre la version : chauve-souris => pangolin => humain, mais ce n'est peut-tre pas a en ralit. On ne sait pas...


 ::whistle::  chauve-souris => labo p4 => pangolin => humain

----------


## Marco46

> Non, juste que tu lises ce qu'on t'crit
> 
> Tu as vu j'ai mis en gras pour te faciliter la lecture. Je peux difficilement tre plus clair et direct que a.
> 
> 
> Aprs, si t'arrive pas  assimiler a je peux plus rien pour toi.


Moi aussi je peux mettre du gras pour faciliter la lecture.

Le problme c'est que tu racontes *de la merde*.

Le paractamol est prescrit et utilis par tout le monde.

Il a lui aussi des contre-indications et des effets secondaires parfaitement maitriss.

Quelle est la diffrence avec le plaquenil ?

----------


## Neckara

Bon, c'est pas la peine de continuer.


Tu poses des questions dont tu as la rponse, mais que tu refuses de lire, quand bien mme on te les crive de manire trs directe, trs simple, et mme *en gras* !


Bouche-toi les oreilles et continue  scander "tu dis de la merde", sans offrir la moindre rfutation  mes propos.



Alors c'est marrant, mais le paractamol a des effets secondaires mais on va pas regarder ceux du Plaquenil.
Et ooooh, c'est bizarre, on retrouve des choses que je dis, ils racontent que de la merde eux aussi alors.

Oh ben tient, je vais regarder pour le Doliprane.
Et ooooh, c'est bizarre, c'est pas crit la mme chose. C'est comme si les effets indsirables n'taient pas les mmes. Y'en a marre, on trouve que de la merde sur Internet, pas possible a !


Attends, putain, c'est trop bizarre ! Le Doliprane est prescrit pour des douleurs, et le Plaquenil pour des maladies prcises. Mais tu vas finir par croire que c'est moi qui ai cr ce site de toute pices l.


Attends, y'a mme des trucs qui montre que le cur et les poumons sont quand mme un peu lis
https://www.doctissimo.fr/html/sante...ance-cardiaque

Tiens, pour les anglophones que a intresse.


Il a d'autres vidos sur le Coronavirus pour ceux que a intresse.

Ah oui, mais il a pas une grande barbe blanche, il est pas crdible ce docteur.

----------


## ABCIWEB

> Pour rappel, je suis venu ici, parce que *vous* avez eu cette discussion ici pendant* plus de 20 pages*


Oui et justement ce n'est pas la peine d'en rajouter pour redire ce qui a dj t dit.




> C'est quand mme marrant, le HS ne semblait pas tant poser problme jusqu' prsent. Mais maintenant qu'un nouvel lment met pratiquement fin au dbat, soudainement a devient un problme.


Quel nouvel lment ? j'ai d rater quelque chose. Les notions de bnfices/risques et de validation par un groupe tmoin ont dj t voques depuis bien longtemps.




> Le terme "dfouler" est tout de mme un peu fort de caf. Comme si nos critiques n'taient ni justifies ni pertinentes, et n'avaient pour seul but de nous dtendre par l'expression de notre agressivit


Pourquoi n'tes vous pas aussi critique avec l'tude de Discovery qui lance un test pour vrifier les conclusions de Raoult mais avec des conditions exprimentales totalement diffrentes, sur des cas graves uniquement alors qu'il dit que l'intrt de son traitement est d'viter d'encombrer les urgences et qu'il n'a quasiment aucun effet sur les cas avancs ? 

Pourquoi n'tes vous pas aussi critique avec les tudes du CHU d'Angers qui dit vouloir trancher la controverse mais qui n'associera pas l'hydroxychloroquine  l'azithromycine qui fait pourtant partie du protocole de test de Raoult ?

Alors oui, on a bien l'impression que vous avez envie de vous dfouler, ou d'hurler avec les loups dans un combat d'arrire garde pour justifier des dcisions gouvernementales qui ne sont pas que scientifiques, ou simplement pour faire du bruit et occuper le terrain. 

Le gouvernement se rfugiait aussi derrire un comit scientifique pour dire que le port du masque ne servait  rien, pas plus que les tests tant qu'on n'tait pas trs touch. Pourtant nul besoin d'tre expert pour constater que les populations les mieux protges et les plus testes comptent beaucoup moins de morts.

Donc tu peux bien avoir tous les diplmes que tu veux, les connards qui nous gouvernent en ont eux aussi  la pelle, de mme que les experts qui leur sert d'alibi. Si nous sommes suspicieux, c'est parce qu'objectivement nous avons toutes les raisons de l'tre et que la ralit nous le dmontre tous les jours.

----------


## tanaka59

Bonsoir, 




> Faut quand mme manquer cruellement de connaissance sur ce monsieur pour poster a. Montagnier a beau avoir t un grand chercheur, il a malheureusement sombr depuis un bon moment...


Ce n'est que du bon sens . Un virus peut trs bien tre issu d'un laboratoire (recherche mdicale, OGM ... )




> Et puis c'est sur que le scnario "le moins farfelus" est une modification molculaire dans un labo secret qui a drap, et non la simple mutation et transmission  l'homme d'un virus comme il en arrive malheureusement tout le temps...


Pour preuve : 

En France , des personnes peu scrupuleuses ont dj remis dans le circuit un animal de laboratoire : http://www.leparisien.fr/faits-diver...15-4885599.php ! 

Une personne qui commet une imprudence dans un labo telle que : 

> casse involontaire
> sabotage
> ngligence de manipulation ou de scurit
> remettre dans le circuit un lment destin  la destruction ou impropre  la consommation ... 

Des animaux de laboratoire revendus contre quelques  ... histoire de toucher des pot de vins ou vendu pour de la viande de brousse.  

Le virus en question n'est pas ncessairement fait pour tuer ... Cela peut tre un lment issue de recherche mdicale. Problme suite  des personnes ngligentes ou peu scrupuleuses ... un agent pathogne se retrouve au 4 vent ! 

C'est pas l'tat chinois le responsable ... C'est les grants du labos ! Un peu facile de faire porter la chapeau  l'tat chinois ! 

---

Au mme titre, on pourrait aussi reparler de la scurit des chambres de stockages des maladies infectieuses des hopitaux italiens ! De vrais passoires en terme de scurit ! Plusieurs reportages depuis 2013 ont montr que la scurit d'accs laisse  dsirer ...

----------


## Neckara

> Oui et justement ce n'est pas la peine d'en rajouter pour redire ce qui a dj t dit.


Vu que ces concepts pourtant simples n'ont toujours pas t assimils si, c'est la peine, et mme ncessaire

Vous critiquez d'ailleurs ceux qui prennent le temps d'expliquer, mais pas ceux qui ne bitent rien




> Quel nouvel lment ? j'ai d rater quelque chose. Les notions de bnfices/risques et de validation par un groupe tmoin ont dj t voques depuis bien longtemps.


Ben les rsultats de la 3me tude par exemple




> Pourquoi n'tes vous pas aussi critique avec l'tude de Discovery qui lance un test pour vrifier les conclusions de Raoult mais avec des conditions exprimentales totalement diffrentes, sur des cas graves uniquement alors qu'il dit que l'intrt de son traitement est d'viter d'encombrer les urgences et qu'il n'a quasiment aucun effet sur les cas avancs ?


Parce que, comme je l'ai dj dit, a ne sert  rien de traiter les cas bnins et sains au contraire, cela peut contribuer,  grande chelle,  l'mergence de nouvelles souches plus rsistantes.

Et que si tu regardes les protocoles de soins avancs les cas bnins et sains ne sont pas traits bien plus tt (~5jours et quelques) que les cas graves (~6jours). L'argument de l'engorgement des hpitaux est donc une fumisterie.

De surcrot, cela contribuerait au contraire  l'engorgement des  hpitaux vu qu'il faut mettre les patients sous "surveillance clinique  et lectrocardiagraphique". Donc prendre des lits et mobiliser du  personnel soignant. Donc pour l'engorgement, on repassera.


Si le traitement n'a quasiment aucun effets sur les cas avancs, se serait quand mme assez extra-ordinaire pour un mdicament dont l'action se rsume  rduire la charge virale. Sachant que pour les cas graves il faut aussi traiter les symptmes.


Ce qui nous intresse, c'est surtout de soigner ces cas graves, pour sauver des vies, mais aussi librer les lits plus rapidement. Les cas bnins et sains, n'ont qu' rester en isolement chez eux. Ce n'est pas trop la priorit du moment.




> Pourquoi n'tes vous pas aussi critique avec les tudes du CHU d'Angers qui dit vouloir trancher la controverse mais qui n'associera pas l'hydroxychloroquine  l'azithromycine qui fait pourtant partie du protocole de tests de Raoult ?


Parce qu'ici on parle surtout du protocole du Dr Raoult dont les mdia nous on fait un rabattage mdiatique

Parce qu'il y a des risques cardiaques, et qu'on a pas trop envie d'achever les patients tout de suite parce qu'on teste les mdicaments d'abord sparment, et que si l'hydroxychloroquine a un effet, l'azithromycine ne sera peut-tre pas ncessaire Que le protocole de soin originel vient de la Chine ne n'utilise que l'hydroxychloroquine (ou chloroquine, j'ai un doute ?), et que les tudes du Pr. Raoult contiennent aussi des traitements avec uniquement de l'hydroxychloroquine.

https://www.rfcrpv.fr/hydroxychloroq...azithromycine/


Parce qu'enfin deux faux ne font pas un vrai, et qu'on n'est plus en maternelle. Si tu fais de la merde, on te critiques, et le fait que Kvin ai fait lui aussi un peu de merde, ne change rien  tes actes et  la merde que tu auras fait. C'est toi qu'on est en train de punir, pas Kvin. Et que si les expriences avait t correctement effectues, on aurait dj des rsultats exploitables






> Le gouvernement se rfugiait aussi derrire un comit scientifique pour dire que le port du masque ne servait  rien, pas plus que les tests tant qu'on n'tait pas trs touch. Pourtant nul besoin d'tre expert pour constater que les populations les mieux protges et les plus testes comptent beaucoup moins de morts.


Peut-tre aussi parce qu' l'poque ils n'avaient pas assez de masques pour tout le monde. Et que certains abrutis agressaient des mdecins pour leur voler leurs masques

Pour les tests, comme on le rpte sans cesse, corrlation n'est pas causation. Et j'insiste et signe, dans une logique de confinement, les tests sur des personnes non  risques, sains/bnins, ne servent  rien, parce qu'on ne va rien faire du rsultat ensuite.

Pour le nombre de morts il est normal que les populations qui testent plus aient une mortalit moindre Parce que lorsque tu testes des cas bnins ou sains ben ce sont des cas bnins ou sains  :8O:  Ouais, je sais, c'est whaaa, mind blowing. J'ai encore mieux, quand tu fais des tests post-mortem ben les gars, ils sont morts !  :8O:  :8O:  :8O: .

Donc si tu fais plus de tests, bien videmment que ta mortalit va baisser, parce que tu fais un ratio avec le nombre de cas tests positifs donc si tu testes des cas sains/bnins en masse, ce ratio va baisser, alors que si tu ne fais que des tests post-mortems, ton ratio sera de 100%


Cette logique pourtant simpliste serait donc si difficile  comprendre ?
Ce n'est pas faute d'en avoir dj parl comme quoi il est ncessaire de rpter encore et encore ce qui a dj t dit.





> Si nous sommes suspicieux, c'est parce qu'objectivement nous avons toutes les raisons de l'tre et que la ralit nous le dmontre tous les jours.


Sauf que le doute a va dans les deux sens et que douter, c'est bien, en faire quelque chose, c'est mieux dont justement d'aller se renseigner correctement pour comprendre le fonctionnement des systmes en jeu.

----------


## foetus

::ptdr::  Encore 1 truc  se pisser dessus : pour dtecter si on est atteint du COVID19 on peut faire des IRMs (scanners) des poumons. Apparemment, les corens ont des camions pour faire cela (en plus des "_drive-in_" de tests)

Mais la France, est 1 des pays qui a le moins de scanners  ::aie::   ::aie:: 

Le pays de fou  ::roll::  : pas de masques, pas de tests, pas de scanners, pas de requisition des gymnases ni des structures vtrinaires, ...

Mais par contre heureusement qu'on a des scientifiques comme @Neckara  ::kiss::   ::ccool::  pour nous dire
"vitons les erreurs de mdication, prenons 2 mois pour tester""La chloroquine, on ne sait pas si c'est aussi efficace que du caf ou pas""les labos vtrinaires sont faits pour tester les btes pas les humains""tu es un assassin si tu ne restes pas chez toi""le systme hospitalier franais est meilleur que celui des italiens""attendons au moins le 16 mai 2020 pour faire un bilan du confinement"

----------


## Ryu2000

> Un virus peut trs bien tre issu d'un laboratoire (recherche mdicale, OGM ... )


a peut galement tre une arme de guerre, un laboratoire secret peut dvelopper un virus puis le relcher dans un autre pays.
Cette histoire de pangolin va faire mal  la Chine :
Le PIB chinois plonge de 6,8 % pour la premire fois depuis quarante ans
Tokyo profite de la crise du coronavirus pour encourager ses industriels  quitter la Chine

On commence  parler de souverainisme et de protectionnisme donc des usines vont peut-tre quitter la Chine, et en principe il devrait y avoir une *gigantesque rcession*, donc la Chine aura moins de choses  produire.
Si j'tais l'ennemi de la Chine, j'aurais relch le virus prs d'un laboratoire :
Covid-19 : enqute sur le P4 de Wuhan, ce laboratoire en partie financ par la France o a t identifi le virus

Le scnario actuel doit rjouir les cologistes et ceux qui veulent la dcroissance. En ce moment il y a moins de vhicules qui circulent, moins de gens qui polluent, l'conomie va seffondrer, etc.

----------


## Marco46

> sans offrir la moindre rfutation  mes propos.


coute mon petit bonhomme, j'ai dmontr que :

- tu n'es pas inform des recommandations de l'OMS.
- tu n'es pas inform des recommandations du ministre de la sant franais.
- tu n'as aucune notion des ordres de grandeurs et des chiffres concernant cette pidmie.
- tu cherches des informations dans le but de tenter de soutenir la contradiction au lieu de prendre le temps de te forger une ide au pralable.

Ce qui te conduit  exprimer des normits, la dernire en date tant le sujet des tests qui n'est discut par personne dans le monde sauf par le Docteur Neckara.

Et  produire des contradictions desquelles tu es incapable de t'extirper comme le sujet plaquenil / doliprane.

C'est semble-t-il une constante chez toi dans les dbats sur des sujets que tu ne maitrises pas mais qui t'intressent. Par exemple celui sur Jancovici, on retrouve les mmes travers : Tu sais pas du tout de quoi tu parles mais tu as trs envie de faire la leon.

Il faut s'informer avant de chercher  avoir un avis, tout docteur que tu es tu ne peux pas y chapper ...

----------


## Marco46

> Et que si tu regardes les protocoles de soins avancs les cas bnins et sains ne sont pas traits bien plus tt (~5jours et quelques) que les cas graves (~6jours). L'argument de l'engorgement des hpitaux est donc une fumisterie.


Une normit de plus  ajouter  ta collection. Les cas graves sont des cas bnins qui deviennent subitement graves (En moins de 48h) entre le 7me et le 10me jour aprs l'apparition des premiers symptmes. Les cas graves ne sont pas identifis ds le dpart.

----------


## Marco46

> De surcrot, cela contribuerait au contraire  l'engorgement des  hpitaux vu qu'il faut mettre les patients sous "surveillance clinique  et lectrocardiagraphique". Donc prendre des lits et mobiliser du  personnel soignant. Donc pour l'engorgement, on repassera.


Il n'y a pas besoin d'hospitaliser les gens pour faire un lectrocardiogramme  J0 et un autre  J+2. C'est comme si tu disais qu'il est ncessaire d'hospitaliser un patient pour l'ausculter lors d'une consultation.

Et hop une normit de plus.

----------


## Ryu2000

Pure il n'a rien compris lui :



> https://twitter.com/CNEWS/status/1251165075349491713
> Yann Moix, crivain :  Je pense qu'un tre humain entre 18 et 70 ans, a la libert de sortir de chez lui pour vivre, c'est  dire pour prendre le risque de mourir


Le problme ce n'est pas de mourir, le problme c'est de contaminer les autres.
Parce que si tu contamines des personnes qui ont t une sant fragile, ils ne seront pas prioritaire pour le ranimation. Il est arriv qu'on dbranche un vieux pour mettre un jeune  la place, donc a fait chier.

C'est bizarre que les mdias lui donnent toujours la parole. Bon aprs a motive plein de gens  dfendre encore plus le confinement strict.

----------


## benjani13

Bon, plutt que nous laisser distraite en nous charpans sur un  truc dont a aucune prise, soyons attentif  comment, dj, la majorit met  mal le nouveau monde promis: https://twitter.com/LCP/status/1251283172769304577

Rien ne changera avec eux, rien.

----------


## Neckara

Tiens, je viens de retrouver le pays qui a abandonn la chloroquine, c'est la Sude.




> Le pays de fou  : pas de masques, pas de tests, pas de scanners, pas de requisition des gymnases ni des structures vtrinaires, ...


Et un pays d'abrutis incapables de respecter des consignes lmentaires, incapable d'avoir une pense critique, et pire mme pas foutu de comprendre ce qu'on lui dit




> "vitons les erreurs de mdication, prenons 2 mois pour tester"



Je l'ai rfut, tes propos sont donc extrmement malhonnte, et dmontre de ton incapabilit  lire les propos des autres.




> "La chloroquine, on ne sait pas si c'est aussi efficace que du caf ou pas"



Ce qui est vrai.

Mais heureusement qu'on a des personnes comme toi pour prner des mdications illusoires, conduisant  des retards de soins, des retards sur la recherche, et provoquant des milliers de morts depuis des dcennies.

Mets donc du sucre dans ton caf, a te gurira




> "les labos vtrinaires sont faits pour tester les btes pas les humains"



Ce qui est un homme de paille, dmontrant encore ta malhonntet.




> "tu es un assassin si tu ne restes pas chez toi"



Ce qui n'est pas faux en soit. Le but d'un confinement, c'est de rester isol si tu sors pour taper la bise  tes voisins ben le confinement ne sert plus  rien




> "le systme hospitalier franais est meilleur que celui des italiens"



Ce qui n'est ventuellement pas faux, mais je ne vois pas le rapport




> "attendons au moins le 16 mai 2020 pour faire un bilan du confinement"


Si tu veux le "rsultat d'une action" il faut que ton action soit finie Bientt il faudra que je vous apprenne que l'eau a mouille et que le feu a brle.

Et pour rappel, ce n'est pas parce que le bilan sera ventuellement pour le 16 mai 2020, qu'on a pas des statistiques  la pelle disponibles par tous




> - tu n'es pas inform des recommandations de l'OMS.


Et vous montrez surtout que vous n'tes pas capable d'avoir du recul sur ce que vous lisez et n'tes bon qu' rpter ce que vous voyez.




> - tu n'as aucune notion des ordres de grandeurs et des chiffres concernant cette pidmie.


Vous ne l'avez absolument pas montr.

Par ailleurs, en prtendant que le taux de mortalit  l'IHU de Marseille tait bien infrieur  celui de l'Allemagne vous ne devriez pas trop la ramener sur ce sujet




> - tu cherches des informations dans le but de tenter de soutenir la contradiction au lieu de prendre le temps de te forger une ide au pralable.


Bien videmment, je dcouvre tout juste le sujet je n'ai pas pass 1 mois  en dbattre sur un autre sujet





> Ce qui te conduit  exprimer des normits, la dernire en date tant le sujet des tests qui n'est discut par personne dans le monde sauf par le Docteur Neckara.


Par personnes sauf tous ceux qui en parlent mais comme vous avez une mmoire *trs* slective ne retenant *que* ce qui vous arrange.




> Nanmoins, devant l'augmentation du nombre de cas, le gouvernement  franais indique que la recherche systmatique de contacts est devenue  inutile. Tester tous les patients prsentant des symptmes conduirait   saturer la filire de dpistage au dtriment des cas graves et  structures collectives de personnes fragiles81.


https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pand%C...vid-19#Maladie

Ooooh tu vois, j'ai mme rdig une page Wikipdia, dcidement je suis partout sur Internet





> Et  produire des contradictions desquelles tu es incapable de t'extirper comme le sujet plaquenil / doliprane.


Heu c'est ce que j'ai fait  plusieurs reprises *mais t'es pas foutu de le lire !*




> Par exemple celui sur Jancovici, on retrouve les mmes travers : Tu sais pas du tout de quoi tu parles mais tu as trs envie de faire la leon.


Oui et je n'ai absolument rien dit de pertinent rien

Par contre pour soutenir des conneries, comme le fait que la Terre soit un systme isol, l, il y a du monde




> Il faut s'informer avant de chercher  avoir un avis, tout docteur que tu es tu ne peux pas y chapper ...


S'informer, ce n'est pas juste tre capable de rpter les mots d'un autre

Ah c'est sr, je n'ai pas lu toute la bibliographie de Jancovici. Mais cela doit-il m'empcher d'avoir un regard critique envers les ressources que vous m'avez envoy ?

Il faudrait que j'assimile religieusement la parole d'or que vous me professez ? Je fais de la Science, pas de la religion.




> Une normit de plus  ajouter  ta collection. Les cas graves sont des cas bnins qui deviennent subitement graves (En moins de 48h) entre le 7me et le 10me jour aprs l'apparition des premiers symptmes. Les cas graves ne sont pas identifis ds le dpart.


Dj les profils  risques sont connus.

Ensuite, on va remettre les choses au plat. Il est prtendu qu'il faut soigner ds le dbut de la maladie, or, les patients sont soigns *en moyenne* 6,4 jours aprs le dbuts des symptmes.

Les personnes dont l'tat a *empir* ont t traits en moyenne *5,9* *jours* aprs le dbut des symptmes contre *6,5 jours* pour ceux dont l'tat n'a *pas empir*. Avec un taux de *mortalit suprieur*  ce qu'on aurait pu s'attendre (0,47% contre ~0,37% pour les classes d'ges testes). Ainsi le protocole de soin ne semble* pas impacter l'volution* de la maladie.


Ouais, je me suis un peu plant sur ce coup l. La tournure de phrase dans ma source tait un peu alambique, j'ai d rcouter 5 fois le passage pour revrifier.  ::aie:: 

Par contre, vous seriez bien  mal de me jetter la premire pierre, car je ne suis pas sr que vous ayez visionn la source que j'avais cit il y a un petit bout de temps, ni mme soyez all voir la 3me tude dont il est question.

J'aurais donc merd 2 fois au cours de cette discussion 2 fois de trop, certes. Mais moi, quand je merdes, je le reconnais.




> Il n'y a pas besoin d'hospitaliser les gens pour faire un lectrocardiogramme  J0 et un autre  J+2. C'est comme si tu disais qu'il est ncessaire d'hospitaliser un patient pour l'ausculter lors d'une consultation.
> 
> Et hop une normit de plus.


Ben oui, les electrocardiogrammes sont effectus par terre, par ton beau-frre.
Il y a ni besoin de lits, ni besoin de mobiliser du personnel mdical.



Bon je m'arrte l, vous n'tes pas capable de dbattre, car vous n'acceptez mme pas qu'on puisse *argumenter*. Vous souhaitez juste *rpter*. C'est le niveau 0 de la rflexion. Et ce n'est pas un problme de connaissances ou de diplmes, c'est un problme de *comportement*. Un collgien est capable de dbattre, vous non.

----------


## Pyramidev

> a a t dit et redit, se sont les recommandations de l'OMS : Test, test, test, test, test, test ! Parce que a permet dans le pire des cas d'isoler les malades.





> Isoler les malades a ne sert  rien dans une logique de confinement *o tout le monde est isol !*
> Positif ou non, on te dira de rester  la maison a ne change *rien*.
> 
> [...]
> 
> Des tests cibls, a peut marcher mais en dbut d'pidmie, et avec une fermeture des frontires. Pas quand t'as des contamins qui doivent de toute manire rester chez eux.


Concernant le dpistage massif, de ce que j'ai lu, l'intrt n'est pas seulement d'essayer d'isoler des malades. Cela permettra aussi de rcuprer des informations pour mieux connatre le coronavirus. Je cite un extrait d'une traduction d'un article du 20 mars (donc un peu vieux)  propos du coronavirus aux tats-Unis.




> Dans ce cas, les tests seraient mis au point pour dtecter dans le sang les anticorps distinctifs produits en rponse  ce nouveau coronavirus. Ce dpistage massif de la population donnerait des informations vitales permettant des prvisions plus judicieuses de lvolution probable de lpidmie ainsi quune meilleure comprhension de sa virulence.
> 
> Une telle mise en place des tests faciliterait pour les chercheurs un chiffrage plus juste du taux de mortalit du COVID-19 ou le pourcentage de personnes infectes dcdant de cette maladie. Pour le moment, les estimations rvlent une mortalit  des taux levs, bien pires que ceux de lpidmie de grippe espagnole de 1918. Connatre ce taux aiderait  valuer plus judicieusement la pertinence, ou non, des mesures de confinement, comme en Californie.
> 
> De plus, le dveloppement de tels tests est ncessaire pour contrler lefficacit des vaccins qui seront labors.

----------


## Neckara

D'ailleurs, j'ai une bonne nouvelle pour vous, je vais retirer mes notifications sur ce sujet, c'est  dire que je n'interviendrais plus ici (i.e. le sujet), et ne verrais pas vos rponses futures.


Le rsultat de ma petite exprience est trs claire, vous n'tes en aucun cas dans de bonnes dispositions pour dbattre. Quand on n'est pas capable de ravaler son go et son amour-propre, de faire preuve de bonne volont, pour viser la recherche de la Vrit, on ne peut pas dbattre srieusement.


Je vous avait laiss une occasion en or de me prouver tort. Une manire de dire "non le problme vient de toi". Vous ne l'avez pas saisi, vous tes le problme.


Je vous laisse donc  vos discussion de "comptoirs", j'ai autre chose  faire que de perdre mon temps  jeter de la confiture aux cochons. Le jour o vous vous dciderez de grandir, vous savez o me trouver.

----------


## Jipt

> Bon, plutt que nous laisser distraire en nous charpant sur un truc dont on a aucune prise, soyons attentif  comment, dj, la majorit met  mal le nouveau monde promis: https://twitter.com/LCP/status/1251283172769304577


Faut avoir un compte pour accder  l'info. Tu nous racontes ?

----------


## benjani13

> Faut avoir un compte pour accder  l'info. Tu nous racontes ?


En fait le tweet a t supprim (tweet de LCP avec extrait de dbat parlementaire) : une dput LRM s'oppose  la prservation de l'usine Luxfer, qui produit des bouteilles d'oxygne en aluminium (les plus pratiques car lgres), sous prtexte que y a pas besoin de bouteilles dans les hpitaux car loxygne est produit sur place est achemin dans les chambes (donc si t'es en urgence respiratoire tu fait de l'apne jusqu' ce que le SAMU t'amne  l'hopital), qu'on a dj un peu de stock de bouteille en acier, et puis qu'on a un fournisseur aux Royaume Unis (alors qu'on vient assister  une guerre des masques entre pays mme de l'Union Europenne).

Je recherche une autre source. EDIT : https://twitter.com/loran076/status/1251460787253673984

Et la suite de l'intervention toujours disponible sur le compte de LCP : https://twitter.com/LCP/status/1251278741969477634

Un article de Marianne qui tente de mobiliser sur cette usine : https://www.marianne.net/politique/s...naliser-luxfer




> Cela s'appelle un cas d'cole. Le cas d'une entreprise plus grande qu'elle-mme : Luxfer, une usine situe  Gerzat, dans le Puy-de-Dme, d'o sortaient, par le travail de 136 salaris jusqu' la fin de 2018, des bouteilles d'oxygne  usage mdical utilises dans les hpitaux mais aussi par les sapeurs-pompiers. Devant l'imprieux besoin pour le pays de relancer sa production, les salaris se disent prts  revenir dans les ateliers pour remettre les machines en route. Et, faute d'accord avec l'actionnaire britannique, ils demandent la nationalisation de leur outil de production.

----------


## ABCIWEB

Sign. En plus c'est des voisins. 

136 emplois  sauver et des bouteilles d'oxygne en alu pour les hpitaux et les pompiers. Mais d'aprs la dput LREM c'est mieux de les acheter en Angleterre, et puis au pire il y a des bouteilles en acier, peu importe que ce soit plus lourd  trimballer. On va quand mme pas s'inquiter des conditions de travail, de l'emploi et de l'indpendance de notre chaine de soins et de secours... d'aprs elle cela pourrait intresser ventuellement Air Liquide  condition que a fasse "sens industriel". On est dj bien loin des promesses d'engager l'tat pour assurer une indpendance sanitaire. Et pendant ce temps l, Macron fait son show en visitant les salles d'hpitaux avec un masque pour faire le mec hyper engag...

----------


## Ryu2000

Il y a des gens qui ne sont pas content parce qu'une voiture de police aurait fait tomber un 2 roues.
 Villeneuve-la-Garenne, des tensions clatent aprs un accident de moto impliquant des policiers



> Selon cette source, le conducteur de la moto roulait  vive allure dans cette commune des Hauts-de-Seine quand un policier  bord dune voiture banalise a ouvert la porte de son vhicule et la percut. Le motard a alors fait un vol plan et atterri contre un poteau. Il a eu une fracture ouverte de la jambe, selon la source policire.


Il va moins rouler  vive allure maintenant.

===
Il y a un truc bizarre, Raymond Blumenthal dit qu'Agnz Buzyn lui a prescris de l'hydroxychloroquine pendant 4, 5 jours (parce qu'aprs llectrocardiogramme indiquait qu'il ne le supportait plus). Mais a ne sort pas dans la presse mainstream et les tweets disparaissent, il y a juste l'extrait d'i24news, mais le type a l'air d'en chier, donc si a se trouve il a confondu, mais en tout cas il passait un lectrocardiogramme chaque matin.

----------


## pmithrandir

> Sign. En plus c'est des voisins. 
> 
> 136 emplois  sauver et des bouteilles d'oxygne en alu pour les hpitaux et les pompiers. Mais d'aprs la dput LREM c'est mieux de les acheter en Angleterre, et puis au pire il y a des bouteilles en acier, peu importe que ce soit plus lourd  trimballer. On va quand mme pas s'inquiter des conditions de travail, de l'emploi et de l'indpendance de notre chaine de soins et de secours... d'aprs elle cela pourrait intresser ventuellement Air Liquide  condition que a fasse "sens industriel". On est dj bien loin des promesses d'engager l'tat pour assurer une indpendance sanitaire. Et pendant ce temps l, Macron fait son show en visitant les salles d'hpitaux avec un masque pour faire le mec hyper engag...


C eat la difficult de rconcilier 2 mondes.

Lrem c est surtout des bourgeois issus du monde conomique. Donc des personnes qui croient en m entreprenariat et en la russite individuelle.
Personnes qui souvent trouve les charges sociales trop fortes.. charges qui permettent de payer les hpitaux par exemple.

Si tu leur parles de choix entre priv et public, c est toujours le priv qui va gagner parce que leur seul contact avec l administration c est des paperasse, des impts et des charges.
Mme le cir cii est un enfer  mettre en place.

L idee mme que les fonctions rgaliennes soient uniquement  assure par le public est compltement  l oppose de leur mode de pense.

Mais dans l autre sens, il ne faut pas oublier qu ils sont dirigs par l excutif qui fera de la politique... et qui peut les pousser  dpasser leur apprhensions ppur rpondre  des impratifs politiques, l indpendance par rapport  d autres pays tant un de ces aspects.

----------


## benjani13

> C eat la difficult de rconcilier 2 mondes.
> 
> Lrem c est surtout des bourgeois issus du monde conomique. Donc des personnes qui croient en m entreprenariat et en la russite individuelle.
> Personnes qui souvent trouve les charges sociales trop fortes.. charges qui permettent de payer les hpitaux par exemple.
> 
> Si tu leur parles de choix entre priv et public, c est toujours le priv qui va gagner parce que leur seul contact avec l administration c est des paperasse, des impts et des charges.
> Mme le cir cii est un enfer  mettre en place.
> 
> L idee mme que les fonctions rgaliennes soient uniquement  assure par le public est compltement  l oppose de leur mode de pense.
> ...


Ils les pousseront  rien du tout, sauf ventuellement si il y  a scandale publique. Et encore, ils ne le feront qu'en raction  un scandale et non pour l'viter. Le cas type est la proposition d'extension du cong pour deuil parentale, le gouvernement s'est bien prononc contre. Ils sont incapable d'imaginer ce que ce genre de dcision (ou de non dcision) auront comme impact.

Dans le cas actuel, l'amendement pour la reprise de Luxfer concernait aussi la reprise de l'usine Famar qui produit des mdicaments  base de chloroquine. Si des dputs votent contre alors qu'ils ont vu, comme nous tous, le prsident aller soutenir les recherches de Raoult et ses quipes sur ce mme mdicament, quand on voit l'engouement pour cette molcule, rien que symboliquement y a quelque chose  faire non? Et puis tant pis si ce mdicament ne marche pas finalement pour le Covid-19 cela assurera une production pour tous les patients qui ont besoin de ce mdicament. Y a quand mme un truc qui dconne non?

Du coup ma conclusion est un peu diffrente de la tienne : les dputs font le salle boulot et lexcutif accompagn du guignol en chef amusent la galerie.

----------


## pmithrandir

Tu omets une donne importante.

Il y a les convictions personnelles en politique... Mais au niveau national, elles ne servent plus que de base de travail, le besoin d tre rlu tant bien plus fort.

Du coup, que a soit macron ou les dputs, si la population dit  gauche toute...a sera  gauche toute. C est l avantage de son positionnement ni gauche ni droite, il peut aller partout sans se renier totalement.

Aprs, Je doute que la population ai la mmoire assez longue pour que a influe beaucoup en 2022. Si on dcouvrait 500 000 morts, oui, mais pour 25 000 on ta oubli... donc si virage  gauche il y a, il sera plus en communication qu en action et srement pas dans la dure.

----------


## benjani13

> Tu omets une donne importante.
> 
> Il y a les convictions personnelles en politique... Mais au niveau national, elles ne servent plus que de base de travail, le besoin d tre rlu tant bien plus fort.
> 
> Du coup, que a soit macron ou les dputs, si la population dit  gauche toute...a sera  gauche toute. C est l avantage de son positionnement ni gauche ni droite, il peut aller partout sans se renier totalement.


Une anne de gilets jaunes, des grves normes contre les retraites, le monde mdical entirement mobilis (hpitaux en grve, manifs, dmission massifs des postes administratif), etc, etc, avec pour seule rponse dans tous les cas du mpris et des coups de matraque dans la gueule. Non, il n'y a ni coute ni inflexion possible.




> Aprs, Je doute que la population ai la mmoire assez longue pour que a influe beaucoup en 2022. Si on dcouvrait 500 000 morts, oui, mais pour 25 000 on ta oubli... donc si virage  gauche il y a, il sera plus en communication qu en action et srement pas dans la dure.


Ce n'est mme pas une question de "virage  gauche" ou de "virage sociale", on en est plus l. L, avec cette pandmie, on en est dans la stricte incapacit de l'tat  protger les citoyens. Maintenant je te rejoins sur le fait qu'on oublie vite et que les rpercussion politiques ne seront probablement pas  la hauteur.

----------


## pmithrandir

Les gilets jaunes sont pourtant un bon  exemple.

Tant que a  t massif, ils ont baiss leur froc.
Quand a s est radicalise  gauche toute en perdant la base, ils n en ont plus rien eu  faire.

Les retraites on tait en plein dedans et on ne sait pas les changements qui aurait t mis en place.

----------


## benjani13

> Les gilets jaunes sont pourtant un bon  exemple.
> 
> Tant que a  t massif, ils ont baiss leur froc.
> Quand a s est radicalise  gauche toute en perdant la base, ils n en ont plus rien eu  faire.


De un, si ils ont "baiss leur froc" (perso je dirais qu'ils se sont plutt fait dessus), c'est pas  cause du soutien massif, mais car ils se sont retrouv en danger. Je parle bien de danger physique, ils se sont chier dessus. 

De deux, non il n'y pas eu de vrai de concession. Quelques primes demands aux employeurs qui pouvaient ventuellement en donner. 

De trois, ils n'en ont plus rien eu  faire quand ils ont russi  reprendre le dessus du rapport de force ( coup de violences, mutilations, gazages, arrestations massives arbitraires) jusqu' dissuader les manifestants de revenir.




> Les retraites on tait en plein dedans et on ne sait pas les changements qui aurait t mis en place.


Ils avaient dj pli le dbat  l'AN en deux semaines en empchant tout dbat de fond, en faisant passer un texte  trou  remplir par ordonnance, sans jamais savoir expliquer le fonctionnement de leur projet, et ce contre tous. Contre les citoyens, contre les oppositions, contre la coure des comptes. C'tait fait, c'tait pli, c'est document.

----------


## ABCIWEB

> Lrem c est surtout des bourgeois issus du monde conomique. Donc des personnes qui croient en m entreprenariat et en la russite individuelle.
> Personnes qui souvent trouve les charges sociales trop fortes.. charges qui permettent de payer les hpitaux par exemple.
> 
> Si tu leur parles de choix entre priv et public, c est toujours le priv qui va gagner parce que leur seul contact avec l administration c est des paperasse, des impts et des charges.
> Mme le cir cii est un enfer  mettre en place.
> 
> L idee mme que les fonctions rgaliennes soient uniquement assure par le public est compltement  l oppose de leur mode de pense.


Je te parle indpendance sanitaire et tu me rponds paperasse pour leur trouver une excuse. Encore un exemple de langue de bois pour enfumer le peuple et viter de rpondre  l'essentiel. Mais quand il s'agit d'optimisation ou d'vasion fiscale, a ne les drange pas trop d'embaucher des armes d'avocats fiscaux pour faire de la paperasse.  Leur allergie est donc trs variable suivant qu'il s'agit de l'intrt public ou de leurs intrts privs.    




> Tu omets une donne importante.
> 
> Il y a les convictions personnelles en politique... Mais au niveau national, elles ne servent plus que de base de travail, le besoin d tre rlu tant bien plus fort.
> 
> Du coup, que a soit macron ou les dputs, si la population dit  gauche toute...a sera  gauche toute. C est l avantage de son positionnement ni gauche ni droite, il peut aller partout sans se renier totalement.
> 
> Aprs, Je doute que la population ai la mmoire assez longue pour que a influe beaucoup en 2022. Si on dcouvrait 500 000 morts, oui, mais pour 25 000 on ta oubli... donc si virage  gauche il y a, il sera plus en communication qu en action et srement pas dans la dure.


Tu viens de dcouvrir que le volet social de Macron c'est de la pure com et du foutage de gueule ? Grand bien t'en fasse, mais ne viens pas nous dire que l'on omet cette "donne importante". Comment le pourrait-on avec des manifestations et des grves incessantes.




> Les gilets jaunes sont pourtant un bon exemple.
> Tant que a  t massif, ils ont baiss leur froc.
> Quand a s est radicalise  gauche toute en perdant la base, ils n en ont plus rien eu  faire.


Une fois de plus tu rcris l'histoire  la sauce BFMTV.
O as-tu vu que a s'est radicalis  gauche ? Pendant trs longtemps et bien aprs les premires concessions du gouvernement, les gilets jaunes avaient largement plus de 50% de soutien favorable dans l'opinion. Ce sont les LDB et l'usure qui ont fait baisser le nombre de manifestants et les gnes rptitives (circulation, commerces...) qui ont fait baisser le soutien. Rien  voir avec une radicalisation  gauche. Le gouvernement se fout du peuple dans son ensemble qu'il soit de gauche ou de droite.

----------


## Marco46

> Une fois de plus tu rcris l'histoire  la sauce BFMTV.
> O as-tu vu que a s'est radicalis  gauche ?


Surtout quand tu vois les soutiens d'Eric Drouet la principale personnalit GJ ... Extrme droite toute !

Bon sinon pmithrandir est-ce que tu aurais une explication  a ?

Comment c'est possible que CDiscount arrive  mettre 60 millions de masques sur le march aujourd'hui et que les personnels de sant (publics ou libraux) soient toujours obligs de se rationner en masques ?

Dans l'hpital de madame a y est a commence  dcroitre suffisamment pour qu'elle reprenne une activit  peu prs normale. Problme, plus aucun stock de rien ! Ils ont tout cram pour s'occuper des COVID rsultat ils peuvent mme plus oprer xD Alors j'exagre ils oprent mais seulement les urgences vitales, ils se rationnent quoi ...

Mais CDiscount arrive  mettre du matriel mdical sur le march, tout va bien la situation est merveilleusement bien gre par le gouvernement et son administration. Tout est parfait changez rien surtout !

----------


## pmithrandir

Je pense que vous avez vu tout seul que le parti de marine emprunte a gros coup de hache du programme de gauche pour sduire llectorat populaire. Le libralisme a la trump de son pre est bien loin.

Vous pouvez penser ce que vous voulez des gilets jaunes, dans mon entourage, cad cole, travail,  Toulouse, on s'en tamponnait bien comme il faut aprs janvier. Une fois les ronds points dgags, on voyait juste une ou deux cabanes et des slogans super profond comme : si tu aimes les gilets jaune klaxonne...

C'est peut tre diffrent ailleurs en France, mais ici, la seule image c'est des mecs qui svertue a manifester dans le centre ville, et ou a chaque fois a fait perdre une aprs midi aux commerants, si ce n'est pas des rparations.

Bref, on a vite vu que le nombre se restreignait, devenait incontrlable, et que les lieux de manifestation taient toujours dvasts.

Ne me dites pas que ce n'est pas un peu voulu... il ntait pas difficile de faire un rassemblement national de gilet jaune au milieu de nul part pour tre bien sur de ne pas tre tax de casseur, mais non, il a fallu toujours manifester la ou ca fait chier l'conomie(c'tait dailleur leur stratgie premire avec lopration rond points)


Ce que vous oubliez, c'est que pour beaucoup, la sortie du week end, c'est les magasins. Donc quand on les prive un week end, c'est bucolique. Au bout de 5 a se faire suer pour acheter a manger avec les gamins dans le caddie, les gilet jaunes commencent a bien faire suer.

Bizarrement, j'ai vu le basculement aprs les annonces de Macron de le prime de 1000 euros et les heures sup, le lendemain, les gens ont laiss chapp des... "bon ca commence a bien faire..."


PS : je n'ai pas la TV, donc l'influence de BFM TV... on repassera.

----------


## benjani13

> Surtout quand tu vois les soutiens d'Eric Drouet la principale personnalit GJ ... Extrme droite toute !


Encore un qui rcrit l'histoire. C'est pas par ce que BFM traquait Drouet jusque dans ses chiottes que c'tait la "principale personnalit". Pour avoir suivi les dbats de "figures" des GJ sur des mdias plus interessant, j'ai bien, mais alors bien plus vu Jrome Rodriguez (qui je pense est LA figure du mouvement de part son borgnement, la police a fait la connerie de le transformer en icone), Franois Boulot ou encore Priscilia Ludoski.




> Bon sinon pmithrandir est-ce que tu aurais une explication  a ?
> 
> Comment c'est possible que CDiscount arrive  mettre 60 millions de masques sur le march aujourd'hui et que les personnels de sant (publics ou libraux) soient toujours obligs de se rationner en masques ?
> 
> Mais CDiscount arrive  mettre du matriel mdical sur le march, tout va bien la situation est merveilleusement bien gre par le gouvernement et son administration. Tout est parfait changez rien surtout !


Et vous avez du entendre parler de l'Antonov An-225 (le plus gros avion du monde) qui a atterri  l'Est de Paris rempli de matriel mdical, dont 8 millions de masques? Bha apparemment ce n'est mme pas une commande de l'tat!




> Le plus gros avion-cargo du monde, l'Antonov An-225 Mriya, a atterri ce dimanche 19 avril  l'aroport de Paris-Vatry (Marne). En provenance de Tianjin (Chine), il s'est pos aux alentours de 11 heures avec "150 tonnes de fret (gants, charlottes, blouses...)" dont quelque 8 millions de masques, a affirm  l'AFP un porte-parole de l'aroport. "Il ne s'agit pas d'une commande du gouvernement, c'est une demande d'une socit prive franaise", a-t-il prcis, sans donner le nom de cette entreprise.


https://www.rtl.fr/actu/bien-etre/co...rne-7800416302




> Ce vol n'entre pas dans le cadre du "pont arien" lanc entre la Chine et la France pour faire face  l'pidmie de coronavirus, a prcis ce porte-parole. "Il ne s'agit pas d'une commande du gouvernement, c'est une demande d'une socit prive franaise", a-t-il indiqu, sans donner le nom de cette entreprise.


https://www.europe1.fr/societe/coron...asques-3962991

Une entreprise prive se paie le plus gros avions transporteur du monde et l'tat en est incapable?

----------


## Ryu2000

la base le mouvement des gilets jaunes ne discriminait pas les gens selon leur opinion politique, des gens qui votent RN se retrouvaient avec des gens qui votaient LFI et tout allait bien (il y avait normment de gens qui ne votaient pas, des gens qui ont vot Macron au premier tour de 2016, il y avait de tout). Le seul drapeau accept c'tait le drapeau franais et c'tait beau.
Puis le mouvement s'est fait infiltrer par lextrme gauche (Black Bloc, Antifa, NPA), les syndicats, etc. Et  partir de l c'tait moins bien.
Les antifas et les black blocs sont les idiots utiles du systme, puisque la police reoit l'ordre de les laisser casser, ensuite les mdias peuvent faire l'amalgame et faire passer les manifestants pour des casseurs.
Les manifestants n'ont pas le droit d'avoir des lunettes pour se protger des gaz lacrymogne, mais les black blocs ont le droit de transporter des armes du style batte de Baseball.




> Je pense que vous avez vu tout seul que le parti de marine emprunte a gros coup de hache du programme de gauche pour sduire llectorat populaire.


Alors dj llectorat populaire ne vote pas majoritairement  lextrme gauche :
Front national ou abstention : comment votent les ouvriers



> Le FN devant chez les ouvriers. Pourtant, les enqutes d'opinion montrent une trs forte perce de Marine Le Pen au sein de l'lectorat ouvrier. Selon la dernire tude du Cevipof, 44% de ceux qui se disent certains d'aller voter iront glisser un bulletin au nom de la prsidente du Front national dans l'urne. C'est plus que toutes les autres catgories socioprofessionnelles, devant les employs (35%) et les agriculteurs (35%), deux autres lectorats trs tents par l'extrme droite.


LFI cartonne chez les jeunes (quelque part ce sont ceux qui ont le moins de culture politique) :
1er tour prsidentielle 2017 : sociologie de l'lectorat



> *Jean-Luc Mlenchon a battu la candidate du FN chez les 18-24 ans (30%) et les chmeurs (31%).* Ce sont ses meilleurs scores, toutes catgories confondues. Il a galement dpass les 20% auprs des professions intermdiaires (22%), des employs (22%) et des ouvriers (24%). En termes de niveaux de diplmes ses rsultats sont relativement homognes : 21% chez ceux qui se sont arrts au baccalaurat, 22% chez les titulaires dun bac +2, 20% chez ceux qui ont pouss leurs tudes au-del. Jean-Luc Mlenchon a sduit un lecteur sur quatre dans les deux tranches de revenus infrieures (revenus du foyer en de de 1250 ou compris entre 1250 et 2000), un lecteur sur cinq chez ceux  qui sen sortent difficilement avec les revenus du mnage . Politiquement, il a t choisi par prs du quart de llectorat de Franois Hollande au premier tour de 2012 (24%) et des proches du PS (23%), par 38% des sympathisants EELV chez qui il devance Benot Hamon (22%). Fort de 44% des suffrages, il sest rvl tre le candidat prfr des lecteurs se positionnant   gauche .


En principe il y a plus de points commun entre le RN et LFI qu'entre le RN et LR ou entre LFI et le PS.
PS/LR/LREM c'est la mme chose. RN et LFI c'est considr extrme.

Les lecteurs Insoumis tents par le RN : La frontire entre nous parat mince, juge un militant LFI
Mais bon comme disent les communistes "Melenchon est un socialiste" (les communistes dtestent les socialistes), donc si il prenait le pouvoir est-ce qu'il ne ferait pas exactement comme Sarkozy, Hollande, Macron ?
Bon aprs il s'est radicalis donc a donne un peu d'espoir. (il a mme critiqu un peu le crif  :8O:  :8O:  :8O: )




> Donc quand on les prive un week end, c'est bucolique.


Il suffisait de ne pas faire les boutiques le samedi aprs midi dans les grandes villes...
Il ne faut pas tre goste et se concentrer sur les inconvnients des manifestations, il faut se concentrer sur les causes. Les travailleurs sont noy sous les charges, impts, taxes, ils ont du mal  vivre.  cause de la politique d'austrit.
En parallle il y a le service public qui se fait dmonter, l'tat des hpitaux publics se dgradent depuis un bail.
Aprs il y a le projet de reforme des retraites qui a nerv avocats, notaires, pharmaciens, chirurgiens-dentistes, experts comptables, cheminots, agents RATP, routiers, personnel de lenseignement et de la recherche, infirmiers, aide-soignants, kins, policiers nationaux, lectriciens, gaziers, pilotes de ligne, htesses et stewards.

Aujourd'hui par miracle, grce au SARS-CoV-2, on est en train de se rendre compte que les hpitaux sont importants, que le protectionnisme est une stratgie indispensable, que la souverainet c'est important, que l'hyper spcialisation c'est dangereux. (bon ce ne sont des discours pour gagner de la popularit, les politiciens ne doivent pas croire en ce qu'ils disent)
Aujourd'hui la France est connu pour 2 choses : le tourisme et la gastronomie. C'est nul, on ne peut pas faire que a.

===
Bon sinon vivement dans 2 semaines qu'on en sache un peu plus sur le plan de dconfinement, parce que pour l'instant le gouvernement ne veut pas en parler dans le dtail.
Macron et les multiples zones d'ombre de l'aprs coronavirus



> Cet  aprs , il en parle de nouveau le 16 mars quand il dclare la  guerre  au coronavirus et annonce le confinement.  *Le jour d'aprs, quand nous aurons gagn, ce ne sera pas un retour au jour d'avant* , prvient le prsident franais en s'adressant aux 35 millions de tlspectateurs. On peut aussi citer les propos du 25 mars tenus depuis l'hpital militaire de campagne install  Mulhouse, quand Emmanuel Macron voque  les dcisions plus profondes [qu'il] entend prendre pour la nation . Ou encore ceux tenus depuis l'usine de masques de Saint-Barthlmy d'Angers le 31 mars, quand il commence  dessiner quelques pistes.  Le jour d'aprs ne ressemblera pas aux jours d'avant. Nous devons rebtir notre souverainet nationale et europenne , dit-il devant les camras.


Si a se trouve le jour d'aprs ce sera la dcroissance, on va dire aux gens de se prparer  gagner moins et  diminuer leur niveau de vie.
Il y a un gars qui en parle :

----------


## Marco46

> Encore un qui rcrit l'histoire. C'est pas par ce que BFM traquait Drouet jusque dans ses chiottes que c'tait la "principale personnalit". Pour avoir suivi les dbats de "figures" des GJ sur des mdias plus interessant, j'ai bien, mais alors bien plus vu Jrome Rodriguez (qui je pense est LA figure du mouvement de part son borgnement, la police a fait la connerie de le transformer en icone), Franois Boulot ou encore Priscilia Ludoski.


Le "on va  l'Elyse" c'tait de lui. C'est lui qui a fait mouiller la culotte au pouvoir, c'est bien lui la principale figure des GJ canal historique si je puis dire ... Enfin  mes yeux.

Les autres sont intressants aussi, probablement plus en terme de dbats d'ailleurs (surtout Boulot) mais en terme d'influence au moment o l'impact des GJ a t le plus fort c'est clairement Drouet et son "on va  l'Elyse et on entre".

----------


## benjani13

> Le "on va  l'Elyse" c'tait de lui. C'est lui qui a fait mouiller la culotte au pouvoir, c'est bien lui la principale figure des GJ canal historique si je puis dire ... Enfin  mes yeux.
> 
> Les autres sont intressants aussi, probablement plus en terme de dbats d'ailleurs (surtout Boulot) mais en terme d'influence au moment o l'impact des GJ a t le plus fort c'est clairement Drouet et son "on va  l'Elyse et on entre".


C'est vrai pour le on va  l'Elyse, maintenant, pour avoir suivi ce mouvement, manifester plusieurs fois, je ne l'ai jamais vu comme une "figure", je le trouve trs antipathique. Peut tre que d'autres on plus accrocher.

----------


## pmithrandir

Ryu, c'est bien ce que je dis, le RN traditionnel de papa FN avait un discours trs a droite, libertaire presque. chacun spour sa gueule et chacun chez soit si je rsume.

Marine elle a opr un virage important vers la gauche, les aides, le cot paternaliste et protecteur pour obtenir le soutien des classes ouvrires que ce discours rebutait.

C'est toute la force de son programme actuel. Certain pourrait le dcrire comme un : Protgeons nos plus faibles en concentrant no efforts sur les ntres. Derrire, on parle toujours de dgager les trangers, mais la raisons invoque n'est plus la mme.


Bref, petit apart fini...


Pour le coup de cdiscount et de la socit prive qui arrive a rcuprer du contenu
 - Cdiscount a des circuits d'approvisionnement existants, et la puissance d'une entreprise. (cad la possibilit de mettre du cash sur la table facilement sur simple dcision managriale) L'tat et macron ne peuvent pas dcider de payer 25 Millions d'euros en cash comme a en respectant les lois. Et si on lur en donnait pas possibilit, ca serait le retour des caisses noire de llyse, officiellement la pour faciliter la gestion de crise, en fait une bonne manire de dtourner de l'argent public.
 - Pour la socit, on ne sait pas la finalit. Si c'est une usine qui se dbrouille bien (ou amazon, vu le prix du vol) ca me parait bizarre. (modulo le point prcdent) mais ca peut tre une socit prive mdicale, ou un don pour les soignants d'une grosses entreprise.

Tant que l'on en saura pas plus, difficile de commenter.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Marine elle a opr un virage important vers la gauche, les aides, le cot paternaliste et protecteur pour obtenir le soutien des classes ouvrires que ce discours rebutait.


Ouais bof, les ouvriers sont pass du parti communiste au FN bien avant que Marine Lepen n'arrive...
Et on pourrait dire que Melenchon s'est beaucoup inspir du FN :

De toute faon le FN ce n'est jamais dclar dextrme droite, c'est l'tiquette qu'on lui a donn pour le discrditer.
Il est utilis comme pouvantail depuis longtemps :
Jospin avoue que  lantifascisme ntait que du thtre .



> Lionel Jospin dclare le 29 septembre 2007 sur France Culture, dans lmission  Rpliques  dAlain Finkielkraut, que * durant les annes du mitterrandisme tout antifascisme ntait que du thtre  car  il ny a jamais eu de menace fasciste* .





> Derrire, on parle toujours de dgager les trangers, mais la raisons invoque n'est plus la mme.


Dans les annes 1980 le FN voulait que la France soit un peu plus slective et c'tait galement le cas du parti communiste sous Georges Marchais, dire "a ne sert  rien de faire venir des immigrs, puisque le chmage est dj lev".
Le FN dit-il la mme chose que les communistes il y a trente ans ?



> 3.  L'immigration nuit aux travailleurs  : le discours de Marchais
> Plus largement, le discours que porte Georges Marchais, premier secrtaire et candidat, rclame une limitation de l'immigration, perue comme nuisible aux droits et aux conditions des travailleurs.
> 
>  En raison de la prsence en France de prs de quatre millions et demi de travailleurs immigrs et de membres de leurs familles, la poursuite de l'immigration pose aujourd'hui de graves problmes. *Il faut stopper l'immigration officielle et clandestine , dclarait ainsi Georges Marchais, le 6 janvier 1981.*
> 
> Georges Marchais se dfend alors de tout racisme et dit parler dans l'intrt de tous :
> 
>  Nous pensons que tous les travailleurs sont frres, indpendamment du pays o ils sont ns (...)  Mais  dans la crise actuelle, *elle [l'immigration] constitue pour les patrons et le gouvernement un moyen d'aggraver le chmage, les bas salaires, les mauvaises conditions de travail, la rpression contre tous les travailleurs, aussi bien immigrs que franais. C'est pourquoi nous disons : il faut arrter l'immigration, sous peine de jeter de nouveaux travailleurs au chmage.* 
> 
> ...


Vouloir faire entrer beaucoup moins de migrants, c'est extrmement sociale comme ide, c'est pour protger les travail et les salaires des travailleurs.
Les gros patrons, comme Bouygues, on fait du lobbying pour que faire venir le plus de migrants possible, d'abord pour avoir de la main d'oeuvre pas cher, puis il y a eu le regroupement familial, pour crer du chmage afin de maintenir les salaires le plus bas possible. (si t'es pas content casse toi, il y en a 50 qui rvent de ta place)
tre de gauche c'est tre contre l'immigration massive quand le chmage est dj trop lev. Sauf qu'aujourd'hui la gauche a abandonn le social pour le socital, ils font des trucs pour les minorits, LGBT, clandestins, etc. Mais il n'y aucune amlioration pour les travailleurs.
Ensuite on le systme s'est servi des musulmans comme bouc missaire et pour crer des divisions.

Bref, dans le mouvement des gilets jaunes il n'y avait pas de hirarchie, *pas de chef, pas de syndicat, pas de parti politique*, c'tait vraiment cool  la base.
Une grosse partie des gilets jaunes est devenu fan d'Etienne Chouard, il est bien sympa avec son histoire de constitution, mais il faudrait dj prendre le pouvoir.

----------


## ddoumeche

Si cette interview n'est pas passe ici, je me permet de la citer : le professeur Christian Perronne, directeur de service  lhpital de Garches sur la situation actuelle



C'est quand mme d'un autre niveau que ces youtubers sortant une annrie  la minute. Du genre de la tronche en travers, ce qui nous prouve par le contre exemple que la science n'est pas un "hroisme" collectif (conformisme), mais souvent une rupture avec les canons de l'art.




> Encore 1 truc  se pisser dessus : pour dtecter si on est atteint du COVID19 on peut faire des IRMs (scanners) des poumons. Apparemment, les corens ont des camions pour faire cela (en plus des "_drive-in_" de tests)
> 
> Mais la France, est 1 des pays qui a le moins de scanners  
> 
> Le pays de fou  : pas de masques, pas de tests, pas de scanners, pas de rquisition des gymnases ni des structures vtrinaires, ...


Pas de traitements alors que la FDA a autoris les mdicaments lists dans les guidelines chinoises (dont l'hydroxychloroquine), pas d'hpitaux gants construit  la hte non plus, comme dans les autres pays dvelopps  part l'Allemagne (mais eux ont dj 35000 places en ranimation) ...
J'entends des histoires hallucinantes au sujet des ARS : un industriel parle du refus d'homologation de son gel hydroalcoolique parce que certifi antiviral mais pas antibactrien. Un autre parle de son masque qui lui s'est vu refuser parce qu'il n'est pas lavable.
Donc que font les industriels franais ne pouvant vendre en grande surface ou en pharmacie ? ils vendent en Allemagne.

Question, nous dpensons 209 milliards annuellement pour la sant, c'est un des taux par tte de pipe les plus levs de l'ocde, mais o passe tout cet argent ? dans les salaires des 80000 fonctionnaires du ministre de la sant et de ses agences, des comits thodules de toute part ?

----------


## Jipt

> Ryu, c'est bien ce que je dis, le RN traditionnel de papa FN avait un discours trs  droite, *libertaire presque*.


Approximation qui risque fort de ne pas plaire  r0d

----------


## Marco46



----------


## Marco46

> Si cette interview n'est pas passe ici, je me permet de la citer : le professeur Christian Perronne, directeur de service  lhpital de Garches sur la situation actuelle


Excellent. Neckara si tu nous lit encore ya de quoi prendre une petite leon ...

----------


## ABCIWEB

> Encore un qui rcrit l'histoire. C'est pas par ce que BFM traquait Drouet jusque dans ses chiottes que c'tait la "principale personnalit". Pour avoir suivi les dbats de "figures" des GJ sur des mdias plus interessant, j'ai bien, mais alors bien plus vu Jrome Rodriguez (qui je pense est LA figure du mouvement de part son borgnement, la police a fait la connerie de le transformer en icone), Franois Boulot ou encore Priscilia Ludoski.


Ce n'tait pas la question. La question tait de savoir si le mouvement s'est radicalis  gauche juste aprs les premires concessions du gouvernement. Et la persistance de Drouet tout comme de Rodriguez symbolise bien le fait que toutes les tendances sont restes mobilises.




> Et vous avez du entendre parler de l'Antonov An-225 (le plus gros avion du monde) qui a atterri  l'Est de Paris rempli de matriel mdical, dont 8 millions de masques? Bha apparemment ce n'est mme pas une commande de l'tat!


Dans le mme genre il y a eu aussi la rquisition par l'tat de masques commands par les collectivit locales  Mulhouse pour compenser une livraison incomplte d'une commande passe par l'tat.



> Lors des questions au gouvernement au Snat mercredi, interrog  ce sujet, Christophe Castaner, sans nier les faits, avait affirm qu'il n'y avait "pas eu de rquisition ni par l'arme ni par qui que ce soit", mais qu'il s'agissait "de fournir en priorit le personnel soignant de la rgion du Grand Est".
> 
> "Il n'est pas question qu'il y ait de guerre de masques entre les collectivits territoriales et l'Etat", avait-il ajout.
> 
> Jeudi, l'Est Rpublicain avait cependant publi une photo de l'arrt "portant rquisition de masques chirurgicaux dans le cadre de la gestion du Covid-19", sign par le prfet du Haut-Rhin.
> 
> La prsidente socialiste de Bourgogne-Franche-Comt, Marie-Guite Dufay, avait dnonc lundi une rquisition "sans concertation, ni mme information pralable" de millions de masques sur le tarmac de l'aroport de Ble-Mulhouse  l'arrive la veille d'un avion en provenance de Chine.


En admettant qu'il s'agissait de mieux rpartir les masques le minimum aurait t de prvenir. 

Mais au del de a, tout comme la livraison de masques par l'Antonov pour une multinationale franaise, ou la disponibilit en masse chez CDiscount, cela laisse  penser que l'tat franais  plus de difficults  obtenir des masques que des privs ou que les collectivits locales. Consquence directe d'avoir lu une bande d'amateurs justes bons  voter des lois comme des playmobil et incomptents pour le reste.

----------


## Ryu2000

Danemark : aucune aide d'tat pour les entreprises enregistres dans les paradis fiscaux



> Le gouvernement danois a t clair : *toutes les entreprises qui versent des dividendes, rachtent leurs propres actions ou sont enregistres dans des paradis fiscaux ne pourront bnficier d'aucun des programmes d'aide* mis en place par le pays pour lutter contre les risques financiers lis  l'pidmie le coronavirus. 
> (...)
> Nicolai Wammen a dclar dans une interview  la chane TV2 que le Danemark prvoit notamment de *financer ces nouvelles mesures par l'mission d'obligations d'tat*. "Nous avons une position plus forte que beaucoup d'autres pays et nous sommes en mesure d'emprunter de l'argent pour traverser cette situation de la meilleure faon possible", a-t-il dclar.

----------


## pmithrandir

> Danemark : aucune aide d'tat pour les entreprises enregistres dans les paradis fiscaux


Piste trs intressante.

Je ne sais pas comment ils vont justifi le coup du paradis fiscal, soit c'est lgal, soit non.

Mais je trouve que l ide est trs bien.

----------


## MABROUKI

> Vouloir faire entrer beaucoup moins de migrants, c'est extrmement sociale comme ide, c'est pour protger les travail et les salaires des travailleurs.
> Les gros patrons, comme Bouygues, on fait du lobbying pour que faire venir le plus de migrants possible, d'abord pour avoir de la main d'oeuvre pas cher, puis il y a eu le regroupement familial, pour crer du chmage afin de maintenir les salaires le plus bas possible. (si t'es pas content casse toi, il y en a 50 qui rvent de ta place)
> tre de gauche c'est tre contre l'immigration massive quand le chmage est dj trop lev. Sauf qu'aujourd'hui la gauche a abandonn le social pour le socital, ils font des trucs pour les minorits, LGBT, clandestins, etc. Mais il n'y aucune amlioration pour les travailleurs.
> Ensuite on le systme s'est servi des musulmans comme bouc missaire et pour crer des divisions.


Meme  s'il est   "communiste"  ce qui sent le soufre  droite (collectivisme, autoritarisme etc...) Mr Marchais tait dans la logique de limiter les abus capitalistes 'aujourdhui dsigns pudiquement par "nolibralisme" .
Laisser entrer massivement de la main d'oeuvre "low cost" trangre  c'est pratiquer la loi  de la "concurrence des salaris" chre  Adam Smith .
Et  quand c'est fait "clandestinement" par les patrons  c..d avec la complicit de ltat en contrevenant aux lois sur la concurrence en gnral (dite loyale) ,c'est un procd digne de la loi de la jungle.
Ce genre de procd par ailleurs  engendre une concurrence dloyale mme entre les patrons.
C'est pour cela  que mme la droite aujourd'hui lve la voix contre ses procds de patrons gangsters et se trouve dans la mme tranch que Mr Marchais.

Le F.N.  avait un autre slogan  "la France aux franais"  mais avec une autre    logique conomique :  l'autarcie mme si cela nuirait aux droits des salaris car toute autarcie induit des monopoles de patrons

On voit  que des slogans identiques peuvent cacher des choix conomiques 
diffrents .
Mais pour le bon peuple c'et kif-kif bourricot.

L'anecdote de ce vieux patron dorchestre andalou de chez moi illustre ce propos: 
Ce patron sollicit pour gayer des noces  domicile ,& tant sur le pas de porte du noceur il rtorqua vertement  un des membres de l'orchestre qui se plaignait qu'une des 5 cordes de son luth stait rompu "mon fils ,une corde en plus ou en moins ,personne ne s'en rendra compte."

----------


## Neckara

> Excellent. Neckara si tu nous lit encore ya de quoi prendre une petite leon ...


On m'a signal qu'il y avait une vido, je suis venu pour la regarder, et je tombe sur ce message.


Oui, vous avez de quoi vous prendre une belle leon (cf liste plus bas). Il y a des conneries dites dans cette vidos *dans les premires minutes*. Conneries qu'on a pourtant dj dmont ici * de multiples reprises*. Et vous n'tes mme pas foutus d'avoir une lecture critique de cette vidos  la lumire des connaissances que vous avez acquises, putain, c'est du niveau collge !

Comment est-il possible d'tre dcrbr  un point o on est mme plus capable de penser ?
Il suffit de la premire figure d'autorit venue pour que vous buviez ses paroles Qu'est-ce que cela aura donn en 1930 en coutant la figure d'autorit qu'tait le chancelier allemand ? Comment auriez-vous pu vous douter tre dans le tort, sans mme tre capable de la moindre rflexion personnelle ?

Vous n'tes que des _idiots utiles_ (terme ddi, ce n'est pas une insulte) bon qu' vous faire exploiter par le premier venu.



dans les tudes les groupes placebo ne sont pas traits. *FAUX*.on ne peut pas attendre. *FAUX*. Si les tudes avaient t effectues correctement, on aurait dj la rponse depuis belle lurette. "L'attente" est due  l'incomptence du Dr Raoult qui a t incapable de mettre en place un protocole scientifique tout con/basique.sous-entendu les patients ne sont pas trait tant qu'on attend. *FAUX*.
en participant  une tude, il est possible de recevoir des traitements exprimentaux ;en cas de maladie grave, le traitement exprimental est possible. sous-entendu il est ncessaire de traiter tous les patients. *FAUX*.
on risque de crer une souche rsistante ;on mobilise inutilement des ressources ;le traitement n'est pas ncessaire dans une logique de confinement. sous-entendu, il y a ncessairement un bnfice  recevoir le traitement exprimental. *FAUX*. Et les chiffres disponibles vont dans le sens d'une absence d'efficacit in-vivo.les tudes chinoises se sont casss la gueule parce que la Chine a eu moins de contamins. *FAUX*. Il n'y a aucune raison qu'une tude se casse la gueule juste pour a.sous-entendu que les tudes chinoises auraient t conclusives. *FAUX*. Si elles l'avaient t elles seraient publis.sous-entendu que les tudes chinoises valident le protocole de soin du Dr Raoult. *FAUX*. Le soin n'est pas identique, notamment le Dr Raoult rajoute un mdicament  l'hydroxychloroquine.tout le monde sera mort *FAUX*. Le taux de mortalit reste tout de mme trs faible (~0,6% pour le taux _par infection_), sachant que tous ne seront pas infects.il n'y a pas besoin de groupes tmoins. *FAUX*. cela dmontre la profonde incomptence de la personne qui s'exprime. La mortalit peut tre influence par tellement de paramtres qu'il est impossible d'avoir la moindre conclusion sans groupe tmoin. Notamment l'ge, le mode de vie, les prdispositions gntiques, l'environnement, le matriel mdical  disposition, l'engorgement des services, etc. peuvent trs grandement faire varier la mortalit.l'tude du Pr. Raoult montre l'efficacit du traitement sur des personnes ges. *FAUX*. Elles sont d'ailleurs exclues de sa dernire tude.Pour discovery, les inclusions ne marchent pas si bien que cela. *VRAI*. Et  qui la faute ? *De votre faute ! Vous prnez l'urgence, mais c'est vous qui retardez le tout !*la famille des mdecins est soigne  l'hydroxychloroquine. *SOPHISME*. Les mdecins ne peuvent pas mieux savoir, vu que les tudes n'ont pas encore t effectues correctement De plus, ce sont des paroles rapportes, ce n'est donc qu' mettre au niveau de la rumeur. De plus les mdecins ne constituent pas un bloc monolithique, et certains membres de la famille de certains mdecins participent srement  l'tude.un tmoignage d'un cardiologue qui prouve que a marche bien. *FAUX* et *SOPHISME*. On peut faire le mme argument pour n'importe quelle pseudo-mdecine, ce qui ne prouve pas leur efficacit. De plus, son discours contre-dit les statistiques du Dr. Raoult.ils ont pinaills sur des dtails et ont refuss l'article du Dr Raoult. *FAUX*. Ce ne sont pas des dtails, ce sont des lments essentiels. Sans ces derniers, l'tude est inconclusive, ne sert  rien, et n'est qu'une perte de temps.
*[10 minutes]*a prend des semaines avec les reviewers. *FAUX*.
Cela peut tre trs trs rapides. Ct chercheurs parfois quelques heures pour effectus les corrections, de mme ct reviewers, surtout en cas de procdures acclres.On peut montrer des pre-prints.S'il y a de trop grosses modifications  effectus, cela est trs rvlateur de la qualit de la publication en priode de crise les donnes ne sont jamais parfaites, donc en doit s'en contenter sinon il faut attendre la fin de la crise. *FAUX*.
il ne faut pas confondre la rigueur scientifique, la mthode, avec l'exhaustivit des donnes. Et c'est bien la premire qui pche, pas la seconde.la mthode scientifique n'a jamais requise de donnes exhaustive. le risque du mdicament est faible car pris depuis longtemps. *FAUX*.
La mthode du Pr Raoult me en jeu un mdicament qui par interaction avec l'hydroxychloroquine augmente les risques cardiaques. De plus la maladie en elle-mme peut poser des risques cardiaques. Il est donc ncessaire d'valuer cela.De plus, rien ne dit que le mdicament n'empire pas la maladie au lieu de l'amliorer. Idem, il faut valuer cela.il ne faut pas oublier que les maladies pour lesquelles l'hydroxychloroquine est prescrite ne sont pas les mmes.=> par la suite, il dit quand mme que cela peut tre dangereux, et dois se faire sous une surveillance stricte. ptitions / j'ai reu plein de tmoignage. *SOPHISME*. Appel  la popularit.
trangement les professionnels, eux, sont furieux
*[20 minutes]* laisser le pays en confinement encore un an. *SOPHISME*. C'est un appel  la peur, et n'est appuy par rien.l'alternative est plus dangereuse. *SOPHISME*.
Ce qui compte, c'est le ratio bnfice/risque.C'tait en ranimation, donc dj dans des cas assez grave. on ne sait pas pourquoi ces accidents n'ont pas t mdiatiss. *RELENT DE COMPLOTISME*. Surement pour viter encore une panique et tuer compltement les tudes en cours qui sont dj en retard de votre faute ? Semble n'tre taill que par une *RUMEUR*.tmoignage des infirmires. *SOPHISME*. Les infirmires vous diront qu'elles constatent plus de naissances les nuits de pleines lunes statistiquement cela a t prouv faux. C'est li  des biais, dont biais de confirmation, etc.des tmoignages partout de mdecins. *SOPHISME*. Rptition de (14).
*[30 minutes]*il faut agir. *SOPHISME*. Ne pas agir est mieux que mal agir.confilts d'intrt. *FAUX* et *SOPHISME*. Le problme est que vous tes trop incomptent pour produire des preuves pourtant en 2 semaines c'tait pli.pas trs sain dans une dmocratie. *FAUX*. La Science n'est pas une affaire de dmocratie, d'un processus de vote.on prfre soigner la mthode que de s'occuper des malades. *FAUX*.
C'est justement pour pouvoir soigner les malades qu'on a besoin de la mthode.Tant qu'on a pas les rsultats, on ne laisse pas non plus crever les malades, + pour les cas graves les protoles de soins exprimentaux sont possibles.Si vous ne vous tiez pas torchs avec la mthode, on n'en parlerait plus, et on aurait gagn normment de temps. 100% de succs chez 100 malades, c'est pli. *FAUX*. Il faut que ce soit statistiquement significatif et toujous valu contre placebo C'est une profonde mcomprhension des statistiques ainsi que des effets contextuels, un comble pour un mdecin.des exemples passs. *SOPHISME*.
ne tient pas compte des exemples qui se sont magistralement plant. l'poque, la Science n'tait pas aussi avance qu'aujourd'hui aussi. Et c'est pour cela que la mthode est importante, pour ne pas reproduire les erreurs passes. c'est criminel de tester contre placebo. *FAUX*.
En l'absence de connaissances, il n'est pas possible de dire si la mthode teste ne sera pas celle avec la plus grande mortalit (ce qui est dj arriv dans des tudes).Pour sauver des vies, il faut bien  un moment o un autre savoir.C'est au contraire de vouloir prescrire des mdicaments sans savoir qui est profondment criminel.Les personnes testes sont normalement volontaires, il ne faudrait pas trop vite l'oublier. Placebo a tourne autours de 30%. *FAUX*. C'est une incomprehension totale de ce que sont les effets contextuels.en quelques jours, il n'y a plus de virus. *FAUX*.
Les tests ngatifs signifient que la charge virale est en de d'un seuil, ce n'est pas une absence de virus. Il peut donc repasser positif quelques temps aprs.Les patients sont inclus  l'tude au Yme jour de l'apparition des symptmes. Le jour X de l'tude, correspond au jour X+Y de l'apparition des symptmes.il n'y a pas plus de tests ngatifs qu'on ne s'en sera attendu sans traitements. Le groupe tmoin est historique. *FAUX*. Rptition de (10).Il a quand mme 98% de gurison. *SOPHISME*.
dj a fait 2% de non-gurison (= morts ?).il faut mettre en parallle avec le taux sans mdicaments qui est d'ailleurs de 98,7% pour les moins de 60 donc rien de significatif et comme dj dit, beaucoup de choses peuvent faire varier les stats. Je donne les chiffres pour donner un ordre de grandeur. on veut vous faire attendre des semaines. *FAUX*. (rptition la flemme de mettre le n)."En octobre on aura des rsultats". *FAUX* et *SOPHISME*. Homme de paille, ils n'ont jamais dit cela.Sous-entendu, il ne faut pas tester les mdicaments un  un. *FAUX*. Au contraire, il le faut, notamment si le second mdicaments n'est pas utile, pas la peine de faire courrir des risques supplmentaires au patients.En train de mourir. *FAUX* et *SOPHISME*. Le taux de mortalit est trs faible.La mdecine marchait trs bien avant tout cela. *FAUX*. Avant, on prescrivait des protocoles de soins qui se sont rvls inefficace conduisant  des retards de soins, voire carrment nocifs.Le placebo c'est un truc de l'industrie pharmaceutique. *FAUX* et *COMPLOTISME*. Ils n'ont d'ailleurs aucun intrt  cela, au contraire, c'est une contrainte de plus pour eux.
*[40 minutes]*les populations trs htrognes ne permettent pas les tudes contre placebo. *FAUX*. Au contraire, c'est pour cela qu'on fait des tudes randomises.l'exprience du mdecin > revues scientifiques. *FAUX*. Pas quand le mdecin n'est pas foutu de savoir lire une publication scientifique Et va juste exclure arbitrairement ce qui ne lui plat pas pour garder ce qu'il veut. C'est pour cela qu'on a des organismes comme l'Acadmie Nationale de Mdecine.Le patient dcide en dernier recours. *INCOMPLETS* et *PARTIELLEMENT FAUX*.
Encore faut-il correctement l'informer. Et vu les 43 conneries que j'ai relev jusque l c'est pas bien parti tout a.Les patients peuvent dj dcider dans le cadre de protocoles de soin.Il n'en reste pas moins la ncessit d'autorisation de mises sur le march des mdicament et leur cadre de prescription. De mme, il faut la prescription d'un mdecin (i.e. son accord). Le patient ne dcide pas "comme a". Problme de financements de la mdecine. *INCOMPLETS*.
Par collaborations entre plusieurs tablissements, il est possible de le faire sur fonds propres.Il y a des projets Europens qui peuvent donner des sous.Si la molcule n'est teste dans un premier temps que sur un ensemble de maladies, il est ensuite possible de la tester sur d'autres. 100% des prescriptions sont hors ARS. *SOPHISME*. Cela n'indique pas qu'il n'y ai pas de possibilits de prescriptions dans ARS.le ministre s'est fait manipul par des personnes qui ne connaissaient pas la mdecine. *SOPHISME*.Code donthologique. *FAUX*. Il est la personne qui ne respecte pas le code donthologique car ne tient pas compte de ce que dit la Science justement.
*[50 minutes]*on lgalise l'euthanasie et on empche de soigner. *SOPHISME* et *FAUX.*
on n'empche pas de soigner.l'euthanasie concerne une problmatique totalement diffrente qui se concentre contre l'acharnement mdical. Rien  voir donc. ils sont trs dogmatique. *FAUX*. Ils sont mdiculeux et comptents, nuances.ils ne sont pas le reflet de la mdecine gnrale. *SOPHISME*. La mdecine gnrale n'est pas comptente  la production de connaissance, leur comptence est dans la prescription dirige par les connaissances disponibles.
*[1 heure]* 

Prs de 1 connerie par minute. Que voulez que je vous dise continuez  boire btement des paroles sans rflechir.

----------


## ABCIWEB

> Danemark : aucune aide d'tat pour les entreprises enregistres dans les paradis fiscaux


A premire vue, c'est plus couillu que les gesticulations de Macron qui s'est engag  garantir jusqu' 300 milliards d'euros de prts bancaires aux entreprises mais qui laisse la dcision  la bonne volont des banquiers. Et comme il fallait s'y attendre certaines rechignent  travailler pour rien puisque le taux d'intrt doit tre sans marge. 



> Il faudrait que le gouvernement mette des normes dans l'octroi du crdit et ne le laisse pas  l'arbitraire de la banque. Ce  quoi nous assistons, c'est au bon vouloir, c'est--dire au cas par cas, selon les relations entre l'entreprise et son financier, sa banque. *Il faut que le gouvernement ne se voile pas la face, ne joue pas les trois singes de la sagesse : je n'entends rien, je ne dis rien et je ne vois rien*. Qu'il s'engage en disant que lorsque nous avons deux bilans qui sont positifs, il n'y a pas de raison qu'on vienne  refuser. Quand la banque nous dit qu'au bout d'un an, il va falloir rembourser, ce n'est pas vrai : dans les textes, il y a jusqu' six ans pour le remboursement. Donc les risques d'insolvabilit sont quand mme fort mesurs.


source
Encore un exemple de belles paroles, de montants pharaoniques annoncs mais qui ne seront pas utiliss, except en partie par les grands groupes qui pourront faire pression sur leur banque. Et le gouvernement nous dira ensuite qu'il faut travailler plus pour compenser l'effort de guerre qui une fois de plus aura t capt par ceux qui en ont le moins besoin, et en laissant crever les autres. On a l'habitude avec Macron.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Et  quand c'est fait "clandestinement" par les patrons  c..d avec la complicit de ltat en contrevenant aux lois sur la concurrence en gnral (dite loyale)


Non l quand je parlais de la gauche d'aujourd'hui et des clandestins d'aujourd'hui, et les clandestins aujourd'hui c'est ce que les mdias appellent des "rfugis" et parfois c'est pire ils disent mme "rfugis syriens" alors que ce sont des saoudiens, des rythrens, des afghans, etc.
Les soit disant rfugi sont des gens qui entrent illgalement en Europe, ce sont donc des clandestins. Ils essaient de rejoindre l'Angleterre et la douane est en France...
En parallles les mdias crer de l'islamophobie, pour diviser le peuple, au lieu de se rendre compte que le vrai problme vient des banques, des grosses entreprises, des mdias, les gens se prennent la tte sur les musulmans.




> Le F.N.  avait un autre slogan  "la France aux franais"  mais avec une autre


1. a ne vient pas du FN a existait avant
2. a parle de prfrence nationale  l'emploi, par exemple on essaie d'embaucher des saisonniers franais en priorit avant de prendre des trangers, d'ailleurs en ce moment vu que les frontires sont ferm, on cherche des travailleurs franais pour faire les rcoltes, c'est cool. Par exemple en Espagne on exploite des maghrbines et c'est moins sympa, ils devraient embaucher des espagnols.

La mode du protectionnisme est en train de revenir, on va consommer franais avant de consommer tranger, ce qui est extrmement logique. Le protectionnisme est un cercle vertueux, t'achtes franais, donc tu crer des jobs en France, donc il y a plus de consommateurs qui peuvent acheter franais. Vive les fraises franaises ! En Espagne a pousse dans de la laine de roche, dans des serres (mer de plastique), avec des engrais synthtique, et c'est rcolt par des maghrbines.
Il faudrait supprimer le plus possible d'intermdiaires entre le producteur et le consommateur. Entre les deux il y en a trop qui s'enrichissent.

Prfrence nationale



> En pleine Grande Dpression, la loi du 10 aot 1932 protgeant la main duvre nationale est vote par lAssemble nationale franaise. Elle fixe un quota de 10 % de travailleurs trangers dans les entreprises prives. Ce quota est de 5 % lorsqu'il s'agit d'entreprises publiques. (...) La loi vote en 1932 tait  l'origine un projet de loi du gouvernement de centre gauche d'douard Herriot.





> Mais pour le bon peuple c'et kif-kif bourricot.


En faisant venir un maximum de migrants ils ont cr le chmage de masse, mais les gens prfrent travailler qu'tre au RSA.
Avec l'immigration les salaires ont baiss (ou augment moins vite). Donc a peut tre mieux pour le peuple de limiter l'immigration. (c'est plus facile de trouver du boulot et t'es mieux pay)




> Et comme il fallait s'y attendre certaines rechignent  travailler pour rien puisque le taux d'intrt doit tre sans marge.


Ouais, les banques ne veulent pas prter...




> Encore un exemple de belles paroles, de montants pharaoniques annoncs mais qui ne seront pas utiliss


Ce sont les banques qui refusent de collaborer, ce n'est pas de la faute du gouvernement. Selon comment on regarde, dans la hirarchie les gouvernements sont en dessous des banques.
Les gouvernements sont soumis aux banques d'une certaine faon.




> Et le gouvernement nous dira ensuite qu'il faut travailler plus pour compenser l'effort de guerre


En ce moment la dette gonfle  une vitesse folle.
Aprs c'est bien gentil de dire aux gens de travailler, mais a va tre difficile de trouver un travail, il va y avoir un paquet de faillites.

Coronavirus : Macron sentretient mardi avec le pape puis avec les cultes et les associations laques



> Devraient tre prsents mardi les mmes participants, dont le prsident de la Fdration protestante de France Franois Clavairoly, le prsident de la Confrence des vques de France ric de Moulins-Beaufort, le grand rabbin de France Ham Korsia, le prsident du Conseil franais du culte musulman Mohammed Moussaoui, le coprsident de lUnion des Bouddhistes de France Olivier Reigen Wang-Genh ainsi et le mtropolite orthodoxe Emmanuel Adamakis.
> 
> Dans un communiqu lundi soir, la Fdration protestante de France (FPF) a affirm vouloir attirer lattention du prsident sur la  transformation cologique, solidaire et dmocratique  quelle juge ncessaire. Estimant qu' un retour au statu quo aggraverait les drglements climatiques, la destruction de la biodiversit et les ingalits sociales , la FPF rclame  que le jour daprs signe un changement civilisationnel et linvention dun paradigme nouveau .


Il va mme parler avec des sectes le gars :



> Ont galement t convis les reprsentants de la Fdration nationale de la Libre-Pense, du Comit Lacit Rpublique, de la Grande Loge de France, du *Grand Orient* de France Jean-Philippe Hubsch et de la Grande Loge fminine de France. Le directeur adjoint de lEcole Normale Suprieure, Frdric Worms, ainsi que la sociologue Latitia Atlani-Duault, membre du Comit scientifique mis en place par le chef de lEtat taient galement prsents  la premire runion.
> 
> Jean-Luc Mlenchon (LFI) a ragi  lannonce de lchange de mardi en demandant dans un tweet :  quel est le sens de cette runion et de ce mlange des genres ? Vous navez pas honte ?


L'conomie va extrmement mal :
Pourquoi le ptrole amricain sest effondr



> Aprs prs de deux mois de dgringolade continue, le ptrole amricain se trouve dans une situation ubuesque : la valeur du baril cotait,  New York, lundi soir 20 avril, au-dessous de 0 dollar. Autrement dit, les investisseurs cherchant  se dbarrasser de leurs barils taient prts  payer pour trouver preneurs, tellement le march est satur. Pour la premire fois de son histoire, le cours du baril connat un pisode de prix dits  ngatifs . *Sur certains contrats spcifiques, il a plong jusqu − 37 dollars* (− 34 euros)


Le monde va peut-tre changer aprs l'pidmie de SARS-CoV-2. En principe quand il y a une crise conomique majeure il y a une guerre mondiale relativement peu de temps aprs, mais l ce sera peut-tre diffrent.

----------


## benjani13

> A premire vue, c'est plus couillu que les gesticulations de Macron qui s'est engag  garantir jusqu' 300 milliards d'euros de prts bancaires aux entreprises mais qui laisse la dcision  la bonne volont des banquiers. Et comme il fallait s'y attendre certaines rechignent  travailler pour rien puisque le taux d'intrt doit tre sans marge. 
> 
> source
> Encore un exemple de belles paroles, de montants pharaoniques annoncs mais qui ne seront pas utiliss, except en partie par les grands groupes qui pourront faire pression sur leur banque. Et le gouvernement nous dira ensuite qu'il faut travailler plus pour compenser l'effort de guerre qui une fois de plus aura t capt par ceux qui en ont le moins besoin, et en laissant crever les autres. On a l'habitude avec Macron.


C'est un peu moins caricaturale que ce que tu dis, il n'y a pas que les grands groupes qui en profite, des boites de toute taille obtiennent le PGE (plan garantie d'tat), mais effectivement les banques ne jouent pas toujours le jeu.

Cet article d'il y a deux jours annonce le premier trs gros groupe  en bnficier : https://www.lesechos.fr/industrie-se...deuros-1196166

Ce mme article reporte le chiffre, certes donn par Bruno Le Maire, de "150.000" entreprises ayant obtenu un PGE. Mais effectivement, j'ai eu des retours de petites boites qui galrent auprs de leur banquier pour l'obtenir (dlai long alors que le but est de donner du cash rapidement, refus sans raison).


Dans la continuit de ce que j'ai post sur les usines Luxfer et Famar : https://www.francebleu.fr/infos/poli...box=1587409160




> Depuis le dbut de la crise sanitaire, la rouverture de l'usine de masques de Plaintel (Ctes-d'Armor) fait dbat. La Rgion, le dpartement et l'agglomration de Saint-Brieuc se disent prts  soutenir un projet de relance. Le gouvernement pas vraiment...

----------


## pmithrandir

> On m'a signal qu'il y avait une vido, je suis venu pour la regarder, et je tombe sur ce message.
> 
> 
> Oui, vous avez de quoi vous prendre une belle leon (cf liste plus bas). Il y a des conneries dites dans cette vidos *dans les premires minutes*. Conneries qu'on a pourtant dj dmont ici * de multiples reprises*. Et vous n'tes mme pas foutus d'avoir une lecture critique de cette vidos  la lumire des connaissances que vous avez acquises, putain, c'est du niveau collge !
> 
> Comment est-il possible d'tre dcrbr  un point o on est mme plus capable de penser ?
> Il suffit de la premire figure d'autorit venue pour que vous buviez ses paroles Qu'est-ce que cela aura donn en 1930 en coutant la figure d'autorit qu'tait le chancelier allemand ? Comment auriez-vous pu vous douter tre dans le tort, sans mme tre capable de la moindre rflexion personnelle ?
> 
> Vous n'tes que des _idiots utiles_ (terme ddi, ce n'est pas une insulte) bon qu' vous faire exploiter par le premier venu.
> ...


Merci pour l'analyse.

je pense comme toi que ce genre de discours affecte la science et les chances des malades de gurison. Et ca donne vraiment l'impression que les scientifiques sont des monstres qui ne change rien en l'tat d'urgence actuelle. Sous entendre que la relecture serait longue par exemple, c'est compltement dbile.

Croire que sur le monde entier, il n'y en aura pas 100 qui se mettrons dessus en toute urgence quitte a y passer la nuit, c'est stupide pour le moins.

Je vous rappelle que les plus exposs sont les docteurs, donc si une piste srieuse est a tudier, sas mme parler dintrt gnral, ils ont tout intrt  trouver rapidement un traitement pour sauver leur peau.

----------


## Neckara

> Croire que sur le monde entier, il n'y en aura pas 100 qui se mettrons dessus en toute urgence quitte a y passer la nuit, c'est stupide pour le moins.


Je ne sais pas si c'est exactement pareil dans toutes les disciplines / journaux, mais gnralement, le processus de review ne se droule pas exactement comme cela.

Lors que tu soumets un article, l'diteur (ou diteur invit) va survoler trs rapidement ton article et va rechercher des reviewers  partir d'une base qu'il possde. Il contacte alors les reviewers, s'ils acceptent, ils relisent l'articles, s'ils refusent, l'diteur doit alors en chercher de nouveaux. Il n'y a donc gnralement que 2/3, 5 grand maximum reviewers.

Ce processus peut prendre du temps, car il faut que les reviewers acceptent, qu'ils se dgagent du temps pour reviewer les articles, mme si c'est fait assez rapidement. Donc le temps de trouver des reviewers, et qu'ils se prennent un crnaux pour faire la review, cela peut prendre quelques jours  plusieurs semaines.

Sauf qu'en loccurrence, on est dans un processus d'urgence. D'une part certains articles semblent tre pr-publis sans reviews, et d'autre part, les reviewers ont fait du review leur priorit, donc cela ne prend que quelques heures  quelques jours.


Pour avoir review des articles, le review en lui-mme est gnralement trs rapide. Je reste peu expriment, donc a me prend gnralement 1/2 journe grand maximum. Bon, le fait que certains articles soient trs mal cris, joue aussi un peu. Le pire, ce sont les incohrences dans les articles, on passe un temps fou  essayer de comprendre ce que les auteurs voulaient rellement dire.

Un des principal frein au processus de review, ce sont les chinois. Le gouvernement met une telle pression  la publication, qu'ils floodent d'articles de trs mauvaises qualits, les envois  plusieurs journaux en mme temps, les r-soumettent sans modifications une fois rejets, etc. cela fait perdre beaucoup de temps aux reviewers.


Le plus enrageant, c'est quand on lit des conneries normes. Gnralement le travail d'un tudiant de master ou en dbut de thse qui soumet sans que l'encadrant ou directeur de thse ai relu. Cela fait des ppites assez normes.

Par exemple, sur une review que j'ai reu Bon notre article n'tait pas trs bien rdig, c'tait donc normal qu'il se fasse jeter. Le reviewer (qui a d se faire taper sur les doigts, le chair tait pas content) a compltement oubli que les nombres dcimaux existaient  ::aie::  On avait une mtrique entre 0 et 1, et il affirmait que c'tait mieux de mettre entre 0 et 100 pour avoir plus de "granularit"  ::ptdr::  [il y avait d'autres ppites du genre dans le review]. 

Sur un papier que j'ai review, ils disaient que les mots de passes taient pas scures parce que lorsqu'ils sont faibles, ils peuvent tre brute forc (mouais, pas tout  fait exact dans le contexte de l'article, mais a passe encore), donc ils proposent une nouvelle mthode qui produit une cl encore plus faible / plus facile  brute forcer  ::aie:: 

J'en avais un qui disait que l'originalit de leur approche tait de ne pas faire d'apprentissage je vous laisse deviner ce qu'ils font 2/3 sections plus loin.  ::ptdr::

----------


## Marco46

> Merci pour l'analyse.


Un formidable moment de mauvaise foi et de sophisme pour reprendre les termes de l'auteur qui n'insulte personne mais te traite d'idiot et de dcrbr ...




> je pense comme toi que ce genre de discours affecte la science et les chances des malades de gurison. Et ca donne vraiment l'impression que les scientifiques sont des monstres qui ne change rien en l'tat d'urgence actuelle.


S'il s'avre que le protocole Raoult est efficace selon les canons de ces personnes qui font pression pour bloquer ce traitement par un excs de prudence, j'espre qu'ils seront poursuivis et condamns parce qu'effectivement ils auront tu des dizaines de milliers de personnes. Ou plus prcisment ils auront empch de soigner des dizaines de milliers de personnes ce qui relve du pnal.

Et on est  20K et c'est loin, trs trs loin d'tre termin !

a ne m'tonnerait pas du tout qu' la fin de l'anne on passe les 100K.




> Sous entendre que la relecture serait longue par exemple, c'est compltement dbile.


Alors attends, on va faire le point, ni toi ni lui ne connaissez les pratiques de ce milieu, tu as un mdecin ultra senior qui te dit que c'est long et vous vous dites non c'est des conneries.

Je ne connaitrais pas le milieu mdecin je dirais rien mais je sais pertinemment que effectivement c'est trs trs long de se faire valider des papiers.

Vous tes incroyables !

Vous n'avez pas la moindre ide de ce dont vous parlez, vous ne connaissez pas le milieu, mais vous vous permettez de balayer d'un revers de la main ce que ce mdecin dit parce que a ne vous convient pas. 

Et a vient te faire des leons de logique  ::lol:: 




> Croire que sur le monde entier, il n'y en aura pas 100 qui se mettrons dessus en toute urgence quitte a y passer la nuit, c'est stupide pour le moins.


Qu'est-ce que t'en sais ? Qu'est-ce que t'y connais ? T'es PU-PH ?

Non, ni toi ni l'autre guignol.




> Je vous rappelle que les plus exposs sont les docteurs, donc si une piste srieuse est a tudier, sas mme parler dintrt gnral, ils ont tout intrt  trouver rapidement un traitement pour sauver leur peau.


Une infime minorit des docteurs sont des chercheurs mon cher monsieur. C'est justement ce qui fait le dcalage entre ces grands chercheurs qui veulent  tout prix prserver le protocole (et qui sont en conflit d'intrt) et les gens de terrain qui sont dans l'urgence.

----------


## DevTroglodyte

Ca ne vous dirait pas de vous ouvrir votre propre sujet sur ce mdoc et tout le dbat qui l'entoure histoire de vous charper et de vous insulter sur un sujet ddi sans polluer plus celui ci ?

----------


## Ryu2000

> Ca ne vous dirait pas de vous ouvrir votre propre sujet


Si  chaque fois que Neckara partait dans une boucle un topic tait cr, il y aurait de quoi faire un gros sous forum  ::ptdr::  ::ptdr::  ::ptdr:: 

Parfois il dit des choses comme a :



> Bon je m'arrte l


Mais il ne tient pas trs longtemps...
Peut-tre qu'il fait une thse sur les boucles infinies dans les forums et a va l'occuper 8h par jour, 5 jours sur 7, pendant 3 ans ^^  ::mouarf:: 
Bon l apparemment ce n'est pas une succession d'attaques entre deux personnes, donc a va.

Bref.
Coronavirus : 5,7% des Franais auront t infects d'ici le 11 mai, une deuxime vague redoute



> Moins de 6% des Franais auront t infects d'ici le 11 mai par le coronavirus, selon des estimations publies mardi par l'Institut Pasteur. Un niveau trs insuffisant pour viter une deuxime vague pidmique si toutes les mesures taient intgralement leves aprs le 11 mai.


Cette estimation ne doit pas tre base sur grand chose, parce que trs peu de franais ont t test.
On doit tre encore loin de l'immunit collective, mais a devrait sacclrer si des enfants vont  l'cole.
Coronavirus : "Les grandes sections, les CP et les CM2" pourraient tre les premiers  revenir en classe  partir du 11 mai, selon les pistes dvoiles par Jean-Michel Banquer
Le gouvernement a encore 2 semaines et demi pour laborer la suite du plan.

----------


## pmithrandir

Marco, arrte ta mauvaise foi.

Le professeur Raoult n'est pas inconnu qui passera  la trappe.
Il y a un battage mdiatique de malade, et tout a gagner si on valide un truc qui fonctionne comme renomme.

Tu prends galement toute la profession pour des assassins  la solde des labos, tu te rends compte de l'amalgame que tu fais ? Avoir si peu fois en lespce humaine pour croire que dans le monde entier il n y aurait personne pour faire une review sur un des sujet les plus importants du moment... c'est juste idiot, dsol.

Le problme est tout autre, comme le dit Neckara, pour passer un review rapidement, il faut un travail de qualit.

Suivre les consignes de l'exerciceSuivre son formalismeRespecter les rgles d'approbation
Si tu rflchis bien, ca ne prend ps beaucoup plus de temps, en tout cas bien moins que de refaire 3 fois la mme connerie.

Si on fait un // avec l'informatique, Raoult s'est fait dgager par lintgration continue sur la forme et il n'arrive mme pas  la revue de code d'un pair avec son travail salop.
Alors oui, on me dira en cas d'urgence, on accepterait le travail d'un dev dgueulasse pour sauver la prod... peut tre dans les boites pourries qui ont des process qualit naze et qui ne savent pas bien travailler.
Dans les bonnes, on sait travailler vite et bien, on a l'habitude de faire les choses, et donc a se passe trs bien quand on suit les procdures qu'on a l'habitude de suivre.
Oui, un hotfix en prod suivra la mme pipeline, oui il aura ses tests unitaire, et oui il respectera la norme de codage tablie.


Et pour ce qui est des condamnations, tu sais qu'il n y en aura pas, parce que les mecs que tu accuses suivent le protocole tabli. En quelques mots, *ils font correctement leur travail.*

D'un point de vue *personnel,* tu peux penser que a n'est pas suffisant, mais est ce a nous de venir juger des pratiques des mdecins et des chercheurs dans ce domaine en leur sein ? Pour moi c'est a eux de s'auto-organiser pour valider les travaux d'une meilleure manire.

----------


## Pyramidev

Je pense que ton parallle avec le dveloppement logiciel n'est pas pertinent.

Dans une situation urgente, si quelqu'un cre un logiciel avec un code de merde mais qui permet de sauver des vies, il vaut mieux le dployer en prod en attendant d'amliorer le code, mme si la personne qui a crit le code au dpart aurait pu faire un meilleur code en autant de temps.

Dans les tudes de Raoult, les rsultats ne sont pas exploitables : ils ne permettent pas de savoir si l'hydroxychloroquine fait plus de bien que de mal pour traiter le coronavirus. Si on faisait un parallle avec le dveloppement logiciel, ce serait comme dployer un logiciel inutilisable. Pas seulement bogu avec un code qui n'est pas volutif, mais carrment inutilisable.

----------


## Marco46

> Si on fait un // avec l'informatique, Raoult s'est fait dgager par lintgration continue sur la forme et il n'arrive mme pas  la revue de code d'un pair avec son travail salop.
> Alors oui, on me dira en cas d'urgence, on accepterait le travail d'un dev dgueulasse pour sauver la prod... peut tre dans les boites pourries qui ont des process qualit naze et qui ne savent pas bien travailler.
> Dans les bonnes, on sait travailler vite et bien, on a l'habitude de faire les choses, et donc a se passe trs bien quand on suit les procdures qu'on a l'habitude de suivre.
> Oui, un hotfix en prod suivra la mme pipeline, oui il aura ses tests unitaire, et oui il respectera la norme de codage tablie.


N'importe quoi ton analogie.

Le fix de Raoult est en prod et il fonctionne. 

Toi tu protestes parce qu'il a pass son fix de 3 LoC sans effectuer une non-reg manuelle complte et fullstack de l'appli (qui prend 4 semaines  raliser parce qu'une non-reg complte fullstack a ne peut pas s'excuter dans une pipeline de CI sauf si tu t'appelles Google et que t'as les ing et les serveurs pour organiser l'automatisation et la paralllisation). 

En attendant il sauve des vies. Ne pas appliquer le fix c'est laisser des gens mourir.




> Et pour ce qui est des condamnations, tu sais qu'il n y en aura pas, parce que les mecs que tu accuses suivent le protocole tabli. En quelques mots, *ils font correctement leur travail.*


a sera aux juges d'en dcider. Les fonctionnaires europens ont aussi suivi le protocole tabli et on correctement fait leur travail ... Tu sais entre 40 et 45 ... Ton argument ne tient pas debout et tu le sais trs bien.

Ce qui est certain c'est qu'on passera pas outre une chie de procs vu le nombre de morts.

----------


## Marco46

> Dans les tudes de Raoult, les rsultats ne sont pas exploitables : ils ne permettent pas de savoir si l'hydroxychloroquine fait plus de bien que de mal pour traiter le coronavirus. Si on faisait un parallle avec le dveloppement logiciel, ce serait comme dployer un logiciel inutilisable. Pas seulement bogu avec un code qui n'est pas volutif, mais carrment inutilisable.


Pas depuis l'extrieur mais sur le terrain tu constates que a fonctionne.

Donc ton problme c'est que le monitoring n'est pas dans le format que tu souhaites et que tu dois y aller  la main pour vrifier mais le logiciel n'est certainement pas inutilisable, il fonctionne, et tu n'en sais rien tant que tu n'as pas commencer  l'utiliser justement c'est tout le problme.

Quand t'as des chefs de services qui te disent qu'ils mettaient des dizaines de gens en ra chaque semaine et qu'aprs le dbut de l'usage du protocole ils en ont pratiquement plus c'est bien que a fonctionne mme si tu n'as aucune preuve formelle il y a un moment o il faut arrter d'enculer des mouches.

Le but c'est de soigner pas de prouver scientifiquement de manire irrfutable que le protocole est efficace.

----------


## pmithrandir

> Je pense que ton parallle avec le dveloppement logiciel n'est pas pertinent.
> 
> Dans une situation urgente, si quelqu'un cre un logiciel avec un code de merde mais qui permet de sauver des vies, il vaut mieux le dployer en prod en attendant d'amliorer le code, mme si la personne qui a crit le code au dpart aurait pu faire un meilleur code en autant de temps.


le problme est de savoir si il fait vraiment le travail, ou si un fois sur 10 il ne dbranche pas qq chose d'utile sur un patient qui va bien.




> Le fix de Raoult est en prod et il fonctionne.


Et il semble fonctionner, a vue de nez.

Est ce qu'il introduit des effets de bords, nous on appelle ca regression, d'autres effets indsirables...


Vouis vous rendez compote que vous voulez deployer sur 65M de personnes, potentiellement 6 milliard, un truc pas test proprement ?

Si l'tude n'a que 1 cas pour 1000 de non visible, on tue directement 65 000 personnes... soit 3 fois notre bilan actuel.

----------


## foetus

> Le but c'est de soigner pas de prouver scientifiquement de manire irrfutable que le protocole est efficace.


 ::mrgreen::  C'est pour masquer le manque de tests (mais tu comprends il ne sont pas fiables), de masques, de scanners (pour faire des IRMs des poumons), de blouses, d'industries (pour fabriquer ce qu'il manque, mais tu comprends on a les brevets mais c'est compliqu).
Mais notre systme hospitalier est vachement bien  ::mrgreen::  : on n'accumule pas les cadavres dans les rues pour les brler comme certains pays.

Mais, la prochaine douille  ::aie::  que je vois arriver, c'est 36 euros le test srologique : merci le gouvernement  ::kiss::

----------


## Danfre

> Le but c'est de soigner pas de prouver scientifiquement de manire irrfutable que le protocole est efficace.


Il ne s'agit pas juste de debugger un logiciel ; on parle de sant publique l. L'urgence n'est pas une excuse pour ignorer les protocoles de test.
Si un traitement est susceptible d'tre appliqu  des (dizaines de?) millions de personnes, il y a intrt qu'il soit vraiment efficace.

----------


## Neckara

> S'il s'avre que le protocole Raoult est efficace selon les canons de ces personnes qui font pression pour bloquer ce traitement par un excs de prudence, j'espre qu'ils seront poursuivis et condamns parce qu'effectivement ils auront tu des dizaines de milliers de personnes. Ou plus prcisment ils auront empch de soigner des dizaines de milliers de personnes ce qui relve du pnal.


Le retard n'est d  personne d'autre qu'au Dr Raoult qui n'a pas fait de travail de qualit, rendant ses tudes inutiles (dj que faire des tests sur des humains, c'est pas toujours top, alors en plus faire des tests inutiles), entranant des retards importants, pire, empchant le dveloppement d'autres mdecines si son protocole n'est finalement pas efficace.





> Alors attends, on va faire le point, ni toi ni lui ne connaissez les pratiques de ce milieu, tu as un mdecin ultra senior qui te dit que c'est long et vous vous dites non c'est des conneries.


Je connais trs bien le milieu, j'en fais parti, je suis du monde de la recherche Tu as tous les organismes srieux (INSERN, CNRS, Acadmie Nationale de Mdecine, etc.) qui vont dans mon sens.

 ct, tu as une personne (Dr Raoult) qui a t pingle pour fraude scientifique, qui s'est fait jeter du CNRS et de l'INSERN, et toi, qui ne connait absolument rien au milieu, tu bois ses paroles

Pire, tu refuses mme de rflchir. C'est soit-disant "long" et pourtant il a quand mme eu le temps de sortir 3 tudes comme quoi c'est pas si long que cela. Alors parce qu'il a une grande barbe blanche, s'il te dit que 2+2 = 5, la messe est dite ?




> Je ne connaitrais pas le milieu mdecin je dirais rien mais je sais pertinemment que effectivement c'est trs trs long de se faire valider des papiers.


Non, dj en cette priode de crise:

il y a des pr-publications sans reviews ;il y a des deadline glissantes ;les diteurs et reviewers sont au taquet.

Sans crise, si dans des journaux, cela peut prendre 1 ans, c'est parce que les reviewers *et* les auteurs prennent leur temps. Dans des confrences, a peut prendre 1-2 mois pour publier, le problme tant surtout qu'il faut se distribuer les articles pour les reviews, que les reviewers ne sont pas forcments disponibles tout de suite, etc. Dans un journal, si l'diteur est au taquet, a peut prendre 1 semaine  tout casser.

Ce qui est vrai en temps normal, est totalement faux en cette priode de crise, car les diteurs et les reviewers sont au taquets, c'est leur priorit, donc c'est trs rapide. Et comme je l'ai dj dit, il y a aussi des pr-publications.

Donc l'histoire de "c'est trs trs long", c'est une trs trs grosse connerie.





> Vous n'avez pas la moindre ide de ce dont vous parlez, vous ne connaissez pas le milieu, mais vous vous permettez de balayer d'un revers de la main ce que ce mdecin dit parce que a ne vous convient pas.


Non, contrairement  toi qui balaye d'un revers de main nos argumentation au prtexte d'une autorit que tu as choisie arbitrairement, sans couter les multiples autres autorits qui tiennent un discours inverse, nous expliquons et argumentons.


Le problme, c'est que tu ne prends mme pas le temps d'essayer de lire nos argumentations. C'est cela le trs gros problme. Le reviews d'un article ce n'est, normalement, pas juste regarder le nom des auteurs. C'est regarder la mthode, les donnes, les conclusions, bref, valuer le contenu, et non l'autorit des auteurs.

valuation du contenu que tu es incapable de faire, et te refuse de faire. Sauf que tu trouveras toujours une "autorit" pour te dire ce que tu veux entendre, en ignorant les autres autorits qui ne t'intressent pas. Au final, ton argument d'autorit se rduit en "j'ai dcid de croire".




> Qu'est-ce que t'en sais ? Qu'est-ce que t'y connais ? T'es PU-PH ?
> 
> Non, ni toi ni l'autre guignol.


Dj, il y a des timezones, donc mme sans y passer la nuit, il y fera toujours jour  un point du globe. Pas besoin d'tre PU-PH pour le savoir.

Pour les PU, je vois pas mal de collgues, et je peux t'assurer que les plus actifs d'entre eux sont l la nuit et les WE. Et ce que je m'y connais, c'est que mme en tant que doctorant/docteur, quand il y a une deadline, il n'est pas rare d'y travailler jusqu' trs tard la nuit, ou de voir des collgues faire de mme. Et a s'est hors situation exceptionnelle d'urgence.

Mais c'est sr que, toi, tu t'y connais mieux que nous. Bizarrement, l'autorit a ne marche que dans un sens avec toi, uniquement quand a t'arrange en somme.




> Une infime minorit des docteurs sont des chercheurs mon cher monsieur. C'est justement ce qui fait le dcalage entre ces grands chercheurs qui veulent  tout prix prserver le protocole (et qui sont en conflit d'intrt) et les gens de terrain qui sont dans l'urgence.


J'ai 226 000 praticiens en 2018, 266 000 chercheurs en ~2016, et ~9 000 thses soutenues par ans.

Les grands chercheurs ne sont pas en conflits d'intrts, cette accusation est juste malhonnte.
Et agir dans l'urgence sans savoir ce qu'on fait a maintes fois t dmontr inefficace, pire, contre-productif. C'est pour cela qu'on a des protocoles qui nous permettent d'aller vite, et d'agir efficacement mais c'est sr que a marche moins bien quand on se torche avec.

C'est bien beau de rpter "urgence"  tue-tte, mais c'est vous qui avez induit un retard norme avec vos btises.
De plus, il est faux de croire que les patients ne sont actuellement pas traits.

----------


## Neckara

> Le fix de Raoult est en prod et il fonctionne.


*Non*, a on ne le sait pas, et au contraire, les stats semblent tendre vers une inefficacit.




> Toi tu protestes parce qu'il a pass son fix de 3 LoC sans effectuer une non-reg manuelle complte et fullstack de l'appli (qui prend 4 semaines  raliser parce qu'une non-reg complte fullstack a ne peut pas s'excuter dans une pipeline de CI sauf si tu t'appelles Google et que t'as les ing et les serveurs pour organiser l'automatisation et la paralllisation).


Non, s'il ne s'tait pas torch avec la mthode cela n'aurait pas pris plus de temps pour ses tudes, et aurait t plus rapide.




> En attendant il sauve des vies. Ne pas appliquer le fix c'est laisser des gens mourir.


*Non*.

Les patients sont traits, il faut arrter cette dsinformation alors mme qu'on l'a point  de multiples reprises.
Ensuite, des chiffres disponibles, cela ne semble mme pas sauver des vies au contraire

"Appliquer le fix", c'est ce prendre pour un apprenti-sorcier en jouant avec la vie des patients pour flatter son go.





> a sera aux juges d'en dcider. Les fonctionnaires europens ont aussi suivi le protocole tabli et on correctement fait leur travail ... Tu sais entre 40 et 45 ... Ton argument ne tient pas debout et tu le sais trs bien.


Ouais, mais le grand chancelier allemand c'tait quand mme une grande autorit, et qu'est-ce qu'ils y connaissaient eux ? Ceux qui n'taient pas d'accord, c'tait juste des guignols, n'est-ce pas ?





> Pas depuis l'extrieur mais sur le terrain tu constates que a fonctionne.


"Sur le terrain" on peut constater plein de choses. Que le soleil tourne autours de la terre, et que le sucre guri des cancers




> Donc ton problme c'est que le monitoring n'est pas dans le format que tu souhaites et que tu dois y aller  la main pour vrifier mais le logiciel n'est certainement pas inutilisable, il fonctionne, et tu n'en sais rien tant que tu n'as pas commencer  l'utiliser justement c'est tout le problme.


Non.

Mme en l'utilisant, tu ne peut pas savoir qu'il fonctionne, et c'est l le rel problme. Tu ne peux pas savoir sans tudes.




> Quand t'as des chefs de services qui te disent qu'ils mettaient des dizaines de gens en ra chaque semaine et qu'aprs le dbut de l'usage du protocole ils en ont pratiquement plus c'est bien que a fonctionne mme si tu n'as aucune preuve formelle il y a un moment o il faut arrter d'enculer des mouches.


Il y a un moment o il faut utiliser son cerveau L'augmentation des sites d'accueil va faire mcaniquement baisser les nombres de ra sur un site donn. Le temps, ainsi que les autres mesures mises en places, peuvent aussi expliquer ce phnomne. Les personnes ges restent chez elles, le nombre de nouveau cas a lgrement diminu aprs un premier gros pic.




> Le but c'est de soigner pas de prouver scientifiquement de manire irrfutable que le protocole est efficace.


Et justement, pour soigner, il faut savoir si le protocole de soin est efficace

Parce que soigner avec du sucre, c'est bien mais pas du tout efficace

----------


## pmithrandir

Par ailleurs, si l tude et faite proprement, et qu elle dmontre de manire incontestable un avantage, c est d autant plus facile, et justifiable, pour un mdecin de la prescrire sans validation.

Pense donc que la justice peut aussi se retourner contre ceux qui ont administr le traitement si il ne fonctionne pas. 
Pourquoi avoir soign avec qq chose de non valid ? Est ce un dfaut de soin, un empoisonnement ? 


Mon fils fait de l pilepsie rsistante aux mdicaments et on les teste un par un et avec des mlanges aussi. 
Mais il demande un suivi hospitalier et quotidien bien suprieur  ce que peut soutenir le pays. 
J ai pos la question du cannabis il y a une semaine aprs avoir vu le message de Ryu et un autre sur un enfant avec la mme pathologie.

La rponse  t simple.
Oui on connat 
Oui on a des patients qui en prenne
Non pour le moment on en donne pas  votre enfant parce que c est un mdicament de 3eme intention. Que l on donne aprs les traitements prouvs dont on connat et on sait grer les effets indsirables  court et long terme.

On y viendra peut tre, mais pour le moment d autres traitements ont des ratios bnfice / danger (inconnu) meilleurs.

----------


## Marco46

> Les grands chercheurs ne sont pas en conflits d'intrts, cette accusation est juste malhonnte.


Quand tu conseilles le prsident de la rpublique sur des sujets sanitaires et qu'une partie de tes revenus proviennent de labo pharmaceutiques tu *es* en conflit d'intrt. Ce n'est pas une accusation c'est un tat de fait, ouvre un dictionnaire au lieu de poster des trolls  longueur de journe.




> Et il semble fonctionner, a vue de nez.
> 
> Est ce qu'il introduit des effets de bords, nous on appelle ca regression, d'autres effets indsirables...


Je vais reformuler puisque t'as toujours pas compris.

T'as un partenaire, un des meilleurs si ce n'est le meilleur disponible qui te pond un fix ultra basique qui coute pas cher et *il te dit* que a fonctionne, lui il a dploy sur sa prod. Mais il n'a pas de preuve formelle.

Pour avoir une preuve formelle il faut attendre des plombes  faire une non-reg complte sur la totalit de la solution et donc ne rien dployer sur ta prod sur laquelle les dgts s'accumulent.

Ta proposition c'est de considrer que ton partenaire ment ou se trompe, et d'attendre en accumulant les dgts au lieu de faire confiance (avec prise de responsabilit, si il se plante il faudra rendre des comptes).

Et paralllement  a tu es conseill par d'autres partenaires qui demandent une non-reg complte en incluant (mal) le fix de ton partenaire ainsi qu'une myriade d'autres solutions exprimentales jamais dployes pour lesquelles certains ont des intrts conomiques.

Et toi tu choisis d'attendre.

Quand on fait ce genre de choix on est inapte  grer des situations d'urgence. Si on a un soupon de dontologie et de dcence on dmissionne et on la boucle.




> Vouis vous rendez compote que vous voulez deployer sur 65M de personnes, potentiellement 6 milliard, un truc pas test proprement ?
> 
> Si l'tude n'a que 1 cas pour 1000 de non visible, on tue directement 65 000 personnes... soit 3 fois notre bilan actuel.


a n'a pas t test pour ce use case dans les rgles de l'art mais c'est parfaitement maitris. C'est pas les mdicaments exprimentaux  500 balles le cachton de l'tude europenne. C'est un mdicament simple et parfaitement maitris. Il n'y a *aucun* risque pour la sant de personne si c'est mis en uvre correctement et a c'est le taf des docs qui sont au front qui devraient tre libre d'utiliser le mdicament ou pas.

----------


## Neckara

> Quand tu conseilles le prsident de la rpublique sur des sujets sanitaires et qu'une partie de tes revenus proviennent de labo pharmaceutiques tu *es* en conflit d'intrt. Ce n'est pas une accusation c'est un tat de fait, ouvre un dictionnaire au lieu de poster des trolls  longueur de journe.


C'est ridicule. Tu nous parles des "grands chercheurs qui critiquent", et derrire ne nous donne ensuite qu'*un* conseill choisi par le prsident de la rpublique.

Les gars du CNRS, de l'INSERM, et tous mes autres collgues, ne sont pas tous employs par des labos pharmaceutiques, loin de l. C'est juste profondment malhonnte de rduire leurs critiques lgitimes, justifies, et argumente,  des conflits d'intrts. Tout autant malhonnte de rduire les "grands chercheurs" critiques, au sous-groupe de ceux qui auraient des conflits d'intrts.


De plus, moi, je ne reois pas de l'argent des labo pharmaceutiques.





> T'as un partenaire, un des meilleurs si ce n'est le meilleur disponible qui te pond un fix ultra basique qui coute pas cher et *il te dit* que a fonctionne, lui il a dploy sur sa prod. Mais il n'a pas de preuve formelle.


Ton collgue qui s'est fait chopp pour fraude, dont les manageurs ont donn de trs mauvaises valuations. Celui l mme dont tu values la comptence au nombre de lignes de codes qu'il produit, sauf qu'il s'approprie le code de tous ceux qui bossent dans son quipe. Bah c'est sr qu'il devient automatiquement celui qui tape le plus de lignes de code, donc le plus comptent.

Il va passer des mois  lancer son logiciel pour te montrer que "a marche", plutt que d'excuter les tests unitaires qui prennent 2 secondes. Et derrire, il ne va mme pas te dire s'il y a plus ou moins d'erreurs en productions aprs son fix des retours que tu as, il a empir la situation.

Derrire, il va aller raconter des conneries aux gars en prod, empchant d'aller tester rellement si le fix marche parce que si l'autre baratineur le dit, c'est que c'est vrai, donc y'a pas besoin de tester.


Et puis, on va croiser les doigts en esprant avoir fait le bon pari (comportement trs thique d'ailleurs) et si a marche pas, ben on l'aura dans le baba.




> Pour avoir une preuve formelle il faut attendre des plombes  faire une non-reg complte sur la totalit de la solution et donc ne rien dployer sur ta prod sur laquelle les dgts s'accumulent.


*FAUX, ARRTE DE MENTIR.*

On t'a dj montr que c'est compltement faux. Tu es juste profondment malhonnte.

dans les cas graves, on a des branches exprimentales qu'on teste  la demande du client ;les tests unitaires n'auraient pris aucun temps supplmentaire s'ils avaient t fait ds le dbut ;le retard est uniquement du au comportement de ton collgue.




> Ta proposition c'est de considrer que ton partenaire ment ou se trompe, et d'attendre en accumulant les dgts au lieu de faire confiance (avec prise de responsabilit, si il se plante il faudra rendre des comptes).


Non, c'est *lui* qui devra rendre des comptes. Car il aura mis l'ensemble de l'quipe dans la merde avec son comportement, et n'aura pas fait son boulot.

Il aura pouss en prod son fix dgueulasse sur des avions, au risque de tuer des passagers, sans prendre 2 secondes  excuter le pipeline CI/CD. Et que son fix marche ou non, sa place est dj en prison.

Et encore une fois, c'est faux. On est pas en position d'attente les clients sont traits.






> Et paralllement  a tu es conseill par d'autres partenaires qui demandent une non-reg complte en incluant (mal) le fix de ton partenaire ainsi qu'une myriade d'autres solutions exprimentales jamais dployes pour lesquelles certains ont des intrts conomiques.


Tes autres collgues testent plusieurs fix possibles en parallles pour viter de mettre tous les ufs dans le mme panier, et de se retrouver cul et chemise si la premire solution ne marche pas, faisant perdre des mois.

La premire solution inclue en fait 2 fix, dont le second est dangereux et potentiellement pas ncessaire. Tu dploie d'abord le premier fix pour voir si a marche avant de dployer le second. Comme a, si a merde, tu sais d'o a vient.


Alors oui, il y a des intrts, mme pour la premire solution, qui joue sa rputation, son honneur, et sa carrire dans un coup de bluff.




> Quand on fait ce genre de choix on est inapte  grer des situations d'urgence. Si on a un soupon de dontologie et de dcence on dmissionne et on la boucle.


Quand on a un soupon de dontologie et de dcence, on dmissionne et on la boucle quand on est pas foutu de faire son travail correctement.

La mthode est toute  fait apte  grer les situations d'urgences, mais a fonctionne moins bien quand on la sabote et ne la respecte pas.




> a n'a pas t test pour ce use case dans les rgles de l'art mais c'est parfaitement maitris. C'est pas les mdicaments exprimentaux  500 balles le cachton de l'tude europenne. C'est un mdicament simple et parfaitement maitris. Il n'y a *aucun* risque pour la sant de personne si c'est mis en uvre correctement et a c'est le taf des docs qui sont au front qui devraient tre libre d'utiliser le mdicament ou pas.


C'est marrant quand vos propres sources se contre-disent

La dernire vido disait bien qu'il ne fallait pas faire prescrire en dehors de l'hpital oups

Dire qu'il y a aucun risque pour la sant est un *mensonge*, et cela on l'a dj dmontr.



Que tu ne sois pas d'accord avec nous sur certains points passe encore, mais que tu *MENTES SCIEMMENT*, non. On t'as dmont cet argument de l'urgence tellement de fois qu'on ne le compte plus, et pourtant tu le remets sur le tapis  chaque message.

----------


## pmithrandir

Lien vers mdicaments sans danger..

https://eurekasante.vidal.fr/medicam...PLAQUENIL.html

https://eurekasante.vidal.fr/medicam...CINE-TEVA.html

En rsum les 2 posent des problmes cardiaques 
Le plaquenil pose des problmes de vue
Ils sont dconseill aux femmes allaitantes et aux femmes enceintes
Le second te file une bonne diarrhe..  a mme de vie  t affaiblir.


En tant que traitement d urgence en hopital... pourquoi pas.

Mais en tant que traitement massif avec symptmes lgers, donc sur un nombre important de personnes, potentiellement plusieurs millions... tu es vraiment sur que c est si gnial?

----------


## Marco46

> C'est ridicule. Tu nous parles des "grands chercheurs qui critiquent", et derrire ne nous donne ensuite qu'un conseill choisi par le prsident de la rpublique.


_En cinq ans, entre les djeuners, les dners, les hbergements  lhtel, les frais de transport et les honoraires, les industriels ont pay pour 449.389 euros d'avantages  neuf experts du conseil scientifique plac auprs dEmmanuel Macron ainsi que du Comit analyse et expertise (Care) charg de lclairer sur les questions purement scientifiques lies au Covid-19._ 

Compte avec tes doigts si c'est trop compliqu.




> De plus, moi, je ne reois pas de l'argent des labo pharmaceutiques.


Mais je m'en fou compltement de toi. Je m'en tamponne de ton avis tu peux pas savoir ... T'as tellement plus aucune crdibilit  mes yeux (en dehors des sujets de scu info) que quand je rponds  un de tes posts c'est juste pour rire. 

Et quand bien mme tu toucherais du pognon d'un labo tu n'as pas l'oreille de l'excutif pour conseiller comment dpenser l'argent public et notre logistique pour faire face  ce merdier.




> On t'a dj montr que c'est compltement faux.


Vous n'avez rien prouv du tout, vous avez donn votre opinion. Tu sais la diffrence entre un fait et une opinion ... C'est pas parce tu prends la peine d'crire un post sur forum, tout Neckara que tu es, que a devient une vrit ...




> On est pas en position d'attente les clients sont traits.


Trait avec ? Je croyais qu'il fallait faire des tudes en double aveugle randomises pour savoir quel traitement utiliser ?

Je connais des neurologues si tu veux. Des trs bons.




> C'est marrant quand vos propres sources se contre-disent
> 
> La dernire vido disait bien qu'il ne fallait pas faire prescrire en dehors de l'hpital oups
> 
> Dire qu'il y a aucun risque pour la sant est un *mensonge*, et cela on l'a dj dmontr.


T'es vraiment pathtique. Il travaille dans un hpital donc oui il prescrit dans un hpital. On t'a expliqu que les prescriptions de chloroquine sont interdites en dehors de l'hpital et lui t'explique que malgr cette interdiction des mdecins la prescrive et se la prescrive  eux-mmes.

Deuxime point je n'ai jamais dit que ce mdicament tait sans danger. J'ai dit qu'il tait sans danger s'il tait prescrit par un mdecin dans les conditions ncessaires de son travail. Tu peux refaire l'inventaire des 30 dernires pages si a t'amuse.




> Que tu ne sois pas d'accord avec nous sur certains points passe encore, mais que tu *MENTES SCIEMMENT*, non. On t'as dmont cet argument de l'urgence tellement de fois qu'on ne le compte plus, et pourtant tu le remets sur le tapis  chaque message.


C'est qui dforme les propos ? Qui utilise des citations tronques ? Qui prend les chiffres qui l'arrange sans mme prendre la peine de lire l'ensemble des documents qu'il cite ? Qui n'est mme pas foutu de citer correctement le contenu d'une source ?

Bref, qui ment et qui est malhonnte ici ?

----------


## Marco46

> En tant que traitement d urgence en hopital... pourquoi pas.
> 
> Mais en tant que traitement massif avec symptmes lgers, donc sur un nombre important de personnes, potentiellement plusieurs millions... tu es vraiment sur que c est si gnial?


T'es mdecin ?

Comment t'explique que les mdecins qui utilisent ce mdicament disent que c'est sans danger quand c'est donn correctement ?

Tu voudrais dire que ceux qui ne l'utilisent pas savent mieux que ceux qui en ont l'exprience ?

----------


## Neckara

> _En cinq ans, entre les djeuners, les dners, les hbergements  lhtel, les frais de transport et les honoraires, les industriels ont pay pour 449.389 euros d'avantages  neuf experts du conseil scientifique plac auprs dEmmanuel Macron ainsi que du Comit analyse et expertise (Care) charg de lclairer sur les questions purement scientifiques lies au Covid-19._ 
> 
> Compte avec tes doigts si c'est trop compliqu.


Wow 9 "experts" parmi des dizaines de milliers de chercheurs du domaine prcis, et des centaines de milliers rien qu'en France. Cela ne change rien  ce que j'ai dit dans mon message prcdent.




> Et quand bien mme tu toucherais du pognon d'un labo tu n'as pas l'oreille de l'excutif pour conseiller comment dpenser l'argent public et notre logistique pour faire face  ce merdier.


Les tudes du Dr. Raoult ne font pas polmique parce qu'une personne a chuchote  l'oreille de l'excutif mais bien parce que les personnes comptentes du domaine voient bien qu'il y a un gros problme.

Par ailleurs, c'est marrant, mais le Dr. Raoult a fait parti de ce conseil





> Vous n'avez rien prouv du tout, vous avez donn votre opinion. Tu sais la diffrence entre un fait et une opinion ... C'est pas parce tu prends la peine d'crire un post sur forum, tout Neckara que tu es, que a devient une vrit ...


Oui, la vrit, c'est ce que j'ai dcid de croire, et une preuve, c'est tout ce qui va dans ce sens ce qui les rfute, ce n'est qu'une opinion

Ah bah, c'est sr que c'est facile d'avoir raison comme cela.





> Trait avec ? Je croyais qu'il fallait faire des tudes en double aveugle randomises pour savoir quel traitement utiliser ?


On l'a dj dit une dizaine de fois mais bon

les patients graves ont accs aux protocoles de soins exprimentaux;ce n'est pas parce qu'ils ne reoivent pas le nouveau mdicament  la mode qu'ils ne sont pas soigns;il n'y a pas besoin de traiter les cas asymptomatique et bnins. 




> Je connais des neurologues si tu veux. Des trs bons.


Je connais des professeurs des coles de CP/CE1 si tu veux. Des trs trs bon.




> T'es vraiment pathtique. Il travaille dans un hpital donc oui il prescrit dans un hpital. On t'a expliqu que les prescriptions de chloroquine sont interdites en dehors de l'hpital et lui t'explique que malgr cette interdiction des mdecins la prescrive et se la prescrive  eux-mmes.


Et tu rponds  ct




> Deuxime point je n'ai jamais dit que ce mdicament tait sans danger. J'ai dit qu'il tait sans danger s'il tait prescrit par un mdecin dans les conditions ncessaires de son travail.


Ce qui est encore faux.






> Comment t'explique que les mdecins qui utilisent ce mdicament disent que c'est sans danger quand c'est donn correctement ?



Comment expliques tu que les voyantes disent que leur truc a marche ?
Comment expliques tu que les homopathes sont persuads de soigner ?
Etc. etc. etc.

Et encore une fois, la dernire vido dit effectivement cela juste avant de se contre-dire et de nuancer trs fortement ses propos.





> Tu voudrais dire que ceux qui ne l'utilisent pas savent mieux que ceux qui en ont l'exprience ?


Ben oui parce que l'exprience a ne vaut rien face  une tude

Ce n'est pas parce que tu conduits une voiture, que tu sais mieux comment cela fonctionne, que la personne qui va lire l'ensemble de la documentation et les tudes  ce sujet.


Parce que l'exprience, c'est de la grosse merde avec tous les biais possibles (confirmation, disponibilit, etc.). C'est l'exprience qui te dit que le soleil tourne autours de la Terre. C'est l'exprience qui te dit que l'homopathie a marche.

Or, celui qui a lu une mta-tude sur l'homopathie en sait bien plus sur l'efficacit de ce traitement que ceux qui le prescrive. Que cela te plaise ou non.

----------


## Marco46

> Wow 9 "experts" parmi des dizaines de milliers de chercheurs du domaine prcis, et des centaines de milliers rien qu'en France. Cela ne change rien  ce que j'ai dit dans mon message prcdent.


C'est toi qui parle de l'opinion des dizaines de milliers de chercheurs comme si tu tais le dpositaire de leur parole.

Moi je te parle du conseil scientifique qui conseille Micron. Pour ta gouverne ils sont onze (plus Raoult qui s'est barr), donc neuf sur onze en conflit d'intrt oui PUTAIN, a pose un ENORME problme.




> Les tudes du Dr. Raoult ne font pas polmique parce qu'une personne a chuchote  l'oreille de l'excutif mais bien parce que les personnes comptentes du domaine voient bien qu'il y a un gros problme.


T'as toujours pas compris la diffrence entre mdecine et science.




> Par ailleurs, c'est marrant, mais le Dr. Raoult a fait parti de ce conseil


Ben oui tu m'tonnes, il propose un traitement  donner  quiconque prsente des symptmes pour viter aux gens une aggravation et les autres rpondent en ne traitant que les cas dj aggravs. Devant un tel niveau de connerie forcment le gars se barre c'est logique ...




> On l'a dj dit une dizaine de fois mais bon
> 
> les patients graves ont accs aux protocoles de soins exprimentaux;ce n'est pas parce qu'ils ne reoivent pas le nouveau mdicament  la mode qu'ils ne sont pas soigns;il n'y a pas besoin de traiter les cas asymptomatique et bnins.


1/ c'est pas des patients, c'est des cobayes
2/ si tu ne reois pas de traitement par dfinition tu n'es pas soign. Quand tu prends du doliprane pendant une grippe tu te soignes pas, c'est ton systme immunitaire qui te soigne. Le doliprane agit sur les symptmes.
3/ C'est faux, c'est la base du protocole Raoult parce que tu ne peux pas savoir quels cas asymptomatiques et bnins vont subitement devenir graves, je te l'ai dj expliqu. Il y a un risque statistique marqu chez les gros hommes vieux non-fumeurs mais c'est un risque statistique pas une relation de cause  effet.




> Je connais des professeurs des coles de CP/CE1 si tu veux. Des trs trs bon.


Je vois pas l'utilit d'aller voir tes profs mon mignon.




> Ben oui parce que l'exprience a ne vaut rien face  une tude
> 
> Ce n'est pas parce que tu conduits une voiture, que tu sais mieux comment cela fonctionne, que la personne qui va lire l'ensemble de la documentation et les tudes  ce sujet.


Disons que entre une personne qui n'a pas lu la doc mais qui conduit rgulirement et une autre qui a lu toute la doc mais qui n'est jamais mont dans une voiture, je choisis sans la moindre hsitation la premire parce que la seconde  toutes les chances d'tre compltement hors-sol.

Tu nies compltement l'empirisme ce qui est pour le coup rellement stupide. On doit constamment s'ajuster entre empirisme et rationalisme.

Dans notre cas d'urgence une preuve empirique suffit amplement il n'y a pas besoin de rcurer le fondement de nos amies les mouches.




> Parce que l'exprience, c'est de la grosse merde avec tous les biais possibles (confirmation, disponibilit, etc.). C'est l'exprience qui te dit que le soleil tourne autours de la Terre. C'est l'exprience qui te dit que l'homopathie a marche.
> 
> Or, celui qui a lu une mta-tude sur l'homopathie en sait bien plus sur l'efficacit de ce traitement que ceux qui le prescrive. Que cela te plaise ou non.


Tu jettes le bb avec l'eau du bain. J'espre sincrement pour toi que tu es juste en train de troll et que tu le sais trs bien.

----------


## Neckara

> C'est toi qui parle de l'opinion des dizaines de milliers de chercheurs comme si tu tais le dpositaire de leur parole.


Mais toi, a ne te gne pas de choisir parmi ces gens l, les 9 qui t'arrangent.





> Moi je te parle du conseil scientifique qui conseille Micron. Pour ta gouverne ils sont onze (plus Raoult qui s'est barr), donc neuf sur onze en conflit d'intrt oui PUTAIN, a pose un ENORME problme.


Et moi je n'en parle pas de ce conseil scientifique, et n'en ai rien  foutre.

Ce n'est pas eux qui vont dcider collgialement quelle sera la vrit. La Science, a ne marche absolument pas comme cela.

Conseil scientifique ou pas conseil scientifique, cela ne retire rien  l'ensemble des critiques que j'ai formules.





> T'as toujours pas compris la diffrence entre mdecine et science.


Si, mais toi tu ne comprends pas que sans Science, la mdecine est aveugle.





> Ben oui tu m'tonnes, il propose un traitement  donner  quiconque prsente des symptmes pour viter aux gens une aggravation et les autres rpondent en ne traitant que les cas dj aggravs. Devant un tel niveau de connerie forcment le gars se barre c'est logique ...


Dans une situation d'urgence l'objectif est de soigner les cas les plus graves en priorit, pas d'en crer potentiellement d'avantage en empoisonnant les patients Pire en dveloppant une souche rsistante avec une prescription de masse
Le risque daggravation reste aussi trs faible.

Sachant que niveau thique, a se justifie de tenter le coup sur des patients graves mais sur des patients bnins ou sains, c'est juste irresponsable.





> 1/ c'est pas des patients, c'est des cobayes


Et en leur prescrivant un protocole exprimental non test, vous les prenez pour quoi, mmm ?




> 2/ si tu ne reois pas de traitement par dfinition tu n'es pas soign. Quand tu prends du doliprane pendant une grippe tu te soignes pas, c'est ton systme immunitaire qui te soigne.


Passer les gens sous respirateur, les suivre, etc. c'est dj un soin.

Soigner pour soigner, c'est dbile.  ce niveau l, on peut donner de la pisse de vache  tous les malades, comme a ils recevront un traitement inefficace, mais au moins ils seront soigns.




> Le doliprane agit sur les symptmes.


Ah bah je croyais que je racontais rien que des conneries.




> 3/ C'est faux, c'est la base du protocole Raoult parce que tu ne peux pas savoir quels cas asymptomatiques et bnins vont subitement devenir graves, je te l'ai dj expliqu. Il y a un risque statistique marqu chez les gros hommes vieux non-fumeurs mais c'est un risque statistique pas une relation de cause  effet.


Et donc leur donner un traitement _peut-tre_ efficace, a des personnes qui n'auront _peut-tre_ pas du tout besoin, et qui n'aura _peut-tre_, on espre, pas d'effets aggravant, et _peut-tre_ que le virus ne mutera pas par slection des souches rsistantes, ce qui rendra plus difficile le soin des patients qui en ont rellement besoins.

La mdecine, ce n'est pas jouer au loto avec la vie des patients.
Et puis ce n'est pas comme si on avait martel encore et encore les principes de bnfices/risques.


Mais  ce niveau l, si tu veux tre cohrent, tu dois boire de la pisse de vache en prvention, _peut-tre_ que c'est efficace.




> Je vois pas l'utilit d'aller voir tes profs mon mignon.


C'est bien l ton problme




> Disons que entre une personne qui n'a pas lu la doc mais qui conduit rgulirement et une autre qui a lu toute la doc mais qui n'est jamais mont dans une voiture, je choisis sans la moindre hsitation la premire parce que la seconde  toutes les chances d'tre compltement hors-sol.


C'est vrai que conduire, m'apprend tout ce qu'il faut savoir sur les proprits de la voiture. De mme que de me faire soigner par un mdecin, m'apprend tout ce qu'il faut sur la mdecine.

Je me demande qui est compltement hors-sol ici. C'est sr que le guignol qui va faire repousser des bras avec du jus de fruits est bien moins hors-sol que celui qui aura lu des rapports de l'Acadmie Nationnale de Mdecine

C'est vrai que l'infirmire qui dit qu'il y a plus de naissances les nuits de pleines lunes est bien moins hors-sol, que celui qui va compiler les statistiques pour voir que cela est faux.




> Tu nies compltement l'empirisme ce qui est pour le coup rellement stupide. On doit constamment s'ajuster entre empirisme et rationalisme.
> 
> Dans notre cas d'urgence une preuve empirique suffit amplement il n'y a pas besoin de rcurer le fondement de nos amies les mouches.


Non, ce n'est pas une preuve empirique, et cela montre bien ta mconnaissance de l'pistmologie.
De plus, il n'est nullement question ici de rationalisme, juste, de justement produire des vraies preuves empiriques.





> Tu jettes le bb avec l'eau du bain.


Non. Je dis juste qu'il ne faut pas faire n'importe quoi sous des prtextes foireux d'urgences et d'actions que j'ai trs largement dbunk. La premire tude aurait t faite correctement, on n'aurait mme pas cette discussion

Quant au bb, ne lui donne pas le contenu d'un bocal, en esprant que cela va _peut-tre_ calmer sa faim, et ne va _peut-tre_ pas l'empoisonner/l'touffer. Aprs, bon c'est pas bien grave, tu le surveille, donc s'il s'touffe, tu pourras toujours le sauver

----------


## Marco46

> Mais toi, a ne te gne pas de choisir parmi ces gens l, les 9 qui t'arrangent.
> 
> Et moi je n'en parle pas de ce conseil scientifique, et n'en ai rien  foutre.
> 
> Ce n'est pas eux qui vont dcider collgialement quelle sera la vrit. La Science, a ne marche absolument pas comme cela.


Sauf qu'ils influencent grandement l'excutif et comme ils sont pour la plupart en conflit d'intrt a pose un grand problme pour l'intrt gnral.




> Si, mais toi tu ne comprends pas que sans Science, la mdecine est aveugle.


Mais si, c'est juste que t'es un bourrin. Je te dis simplement qu'il faut faire preuve de discernement dans notre contexte au lieu d'appliquer btement une doctrine.




> Dans une situation d'urgence l'objectif est de soigner les cas les plus graves en priorit, pas d'en crer potentiellement d'avantage en empoisonnant les patients Pire en dveloppant une souche rsistante avec une prescription de masse
> Le risque daggravation reste aussi trs faible.
> 
> Sachant que niveau thique, a se justifie de tenter le coup sur des patients graves mais sur des patients bnins ou sains, c'est juste irresponsable.


Les problmes que tu dcris ne se posent pas parce que le traitement en question est parfaitement maitris au contraire des traitements donns aux cas graves.




> Et en leur prescrivant un protocole exprimental non test, vous les prenez pour quoi, mmm ?


Ce n'est pas un protocole exprimental non test, c'est au contraire le seul qui est largement prouv  des dizaines voire des centaines de millions d'occurrences. Dans le pire des cas il ne sert  rien, on le constate en un mois et on arrte. Problme : A part en Sude, on constate partout que a fonctionne, donc c'est utilis et les stocks mondiaux ont t prempts par les USA. tonnant non ? Et nous qui avons pour une fois des capacits de production domestiques on ne fait rien !




> Passer les gens sous respirateur, les suivre, etc. c'est dj un soin.


Sauf qu' ce stade c'est plus le COVID le problme mais la rponse immunitaire au COVID. Donc c'est hors sujet.




> Et donc leur donner un traitement _peut-tre_ efficace, a des personnes qui n'auront _peut-tre_ pas du tout besoin, et qui n'aura _peut-tre_, on espre, pas d'effets aggravant, et _peut-tre_ que le virus ne mutera pas par slection des souches rsistantes, ce qui rendra plus difficile le soin des patients qui en ont rellement besoins.
> 
> La mdecine, ce n'est pas jouer au loto avec la vie des patients.
> Et puis ce n'est pas comme si on avait martel encore et encore les principes de bnfices/risques.


Justement la balance bnfices / risques plaide largement en faveur du protocole de Raoult puisque la colonne risques est vide. Dans le pire des cas tu n'obtiens rien en n'ayant rien risqu. Dans le meilleur des cas tu as une solution pour dconfiner tout le monde (avec un effort de logistique) et stopper cette saloperie d'pidmie.

L'argument sur les souches rsistantes est  jeter. T'es d'ailleurs le seul  le sortir de ton chapeau (on sait pas d'o, d'une tude perso en aveugle double randomis peut tre ?). Il a par ailleurs t constat que ce virus ne mute pas ou trs trs peu. Et enfin il est hors sujet parce que lorsqu'un cas COVID s'aggrave ce n'est pas le virus qui tue le patient mais la rponse immunitaire,  ce stade le problme n'est plus de s'occuper du virus, donc traiter  ce stade contre le virus ne sert  rien !




> C'est vrai que conduire, m'apprend tout ce qu'il faut savoir sur les proprits de la voiture. De mme que de me faire soigner par un mdecin, m'apprend tout ce qu'il faut sur la mdecine.
> 
> Je me demande qui est compltement hors-sol ici. C'est sr que le guignol qui va faire repousser des bras avec du jus de fruits est bien moins hors-sol que celui qui aura lu des rapports de l'Acadmie Nationnale de Mdecine
> 
> C'est vrai que l'infirmire qui dit qu'il y a plus de naissances les nuits de pleines lunes est bien moins hors-sol, que celui qui va compiler les statistiques pour voir que cela est faux.


C'est toi qui est hors sol, le but d'une bagnole, sa fonction c'est d'aller d'un point A  un point B, on s'en fout de tout connaitre de son fonctionnement. C'est pareil pour le protocole Raoult, le mec (et beaucoup beaucoup d'autres mdecins et pays parce qu'il est trs loin d'tre isol) constate que a fonctionne, on dcide de lui faire confiance ou pas, a c'est  chaque mdecin de dcider, mais c'est criminel d'empcher de le faire.




> Non, ce n'est pas une preuve empirique, et cela montre bien ta mconnaissance de l'pistmologie.
> De plus, il n'est nullement question ici de rationalisme, juste, de justement produire des vraies preuves empiriques.


Grce  ton immmmense intelligence tu auras compris que je parlais d'une preuve issue d'une dmarche empirique, pas d'une preuve empirique au sens strict. J'ai mal formul ma rponse.

Et comme tu es de bonne foi tu n'auras pas utilis cette erreur de formulation pour formuler des attaques personnelles contre ton interlocuteur ...

Il est compltement question du dbat empirisme vs rationalisme. C'est mme le cur du sujet.




> Non. Je dis juste qu'il ne faut pas faire n'importe quoi sous des prtextes foireux d'urgences et d'actions que j'ai trs largement dbunk. La premire tude aurait t faite correctement, on n'aurait mme pas cette discussion
> 
> Quant au bb, ne lui donne pas le contenu d'un bocal, en esprant que cela va _peut-tre_ calmer sa faim, et ne va _peut-tre_ pas l'empoisonner/l'touffer. Aprs, bon c'est pas bien grave, tu le surveille, donc s'il s'touffe, tu pourras toujours le sauver


Tu n'as rien debunk. T'as juste besoin de faire 10 ans d'tudes d'urologie avant d'aller pisser.

----------


## ddoumeche

> Excellent. Neckara si tu nous lit encore ya de quoi prendre une petite leon ...


Le pauvre, je prsume qu'il est parti dans sa chambre pour bouder et tester l'urine de vache.


Continuons sur un vrai sujet, le dbunkage des dbunkers servant de rfrence  ces belles mes pures, celles qui ont la foi cheville au corps tel les inquisiteurs de l'glise catholique  :




Tout est bas sur un billet du blog de Maxence Ouafik, thsard en mdecine qui n'a publi que deux articles (dont son article anti-chloroquine) et dont les projets de recherche portent sur la discrimination anti-gays dans le milieux mdical. Comme rfrence, on peut faire mieux. 

Ce monologue utilise l'argumentation suivante :
_le coronavirus est une maladie bnigne_ : c'est au contraire une maladie mortelle emportant des bien portants en quelques heures, particulirement les personnes ges hospitalises. Sinon pourquoi confine-t'on quelques centaines de millions d'individus. Notons que Maxence et son
ami blogueur ne disent pas la mme chose sur le sujet._le taux de mortalit (parmi les moins de 60 ans) dans une commune allemande (de 12000 habitants), la population chinoise est la mme que celle de l'IHU marsellais DONC le protocole HCQ+AZTM n'a pas d'efficacit (par rapport  aucun traitement)_: 
- pourquoi avoir pris uniquement la population la moins  risque ? parce que le taux de mortalit seraient sinon bien plus important et dtruirait l'argument n1, on peut d'ailleurs le voir  10:30 pour les plus de 60 ans en Chine : 7%
- pourquoi avoir t chercher des chinois et des allemands  alors que l'on a les donnes de Lyon juste  cot ?  mon avis parce que le tx de mortalit est justement bien diffrent et qu'il ne faut pas que les franais voient qu'il se font avoir. Or un adage rappelle qu'il faut comparer ce qui est comparable. Pour liminer l'effet du dpistage ? dans ce cas, il faut comparer avec une agglomration de taille similaire qui dpiste et est touche de la mme manire.
- mais prtendre que le protocole HCQ+AZTM est inefficace en car les chinois et les allemands ne sont pas traits est inepte et mensonger : le ministre chinois de la sant inclut Remdesivir, HCQ et autres traitement dans ses guideslines. Quid de traitement utilis sur ces allemands ? ce n'est pas prcis._le dpistage diminue artificiellement la mortalit parce qu'on soigne aussi des cas modrs donc le ratio dcs/hospitalis est boulevers_ une hypothse, qui oublie que les hpitaux ne faisant pas de dpistage de masse savent dtecter un covid via les symptmes et que les tests cov-19 ne soient pas fiables  100%. 
Et puis les chiffres bruts des dcs ne vont pas dans ce sens. Plus loin peut-on mme lire que l'echantillon est trop reprsentatif : on dit tout et son contraire._l'association des deux mdicament provoque des arrts cardiaques_ : il n'y a pourtant pas eu d'arrts cardiaques  l'IHU puisque que des lectrocardiogrammes sont pratiqus pour exclure les patients  risque, donc le hpitaux sudois n'ont pas fait leur travail. C'est aussi malhonnte que de dire qu'il ne faut pas prendre d'antibiotiques car ils provoquent des insuffisances hpatiques._le test ECG exclut les patients cardiaques plus  risques_ certes mais cette remarque est valable pour mdicament modifiant la frquence cardiaque et il y en a beaucoup. Peut-on nous citer un mdicament 100% efficace sur 100% des cas ? A part l'eau pour soigner la soif._l'IHU aurait eu tord de lancer ses tudes avec uniquement comme indice  une tude chinoise in vivo et une sur des patients_ au contraire c'tait son rle d'tre avant-gardiste sur les pandmies , sauf  tre comme tous ces gens de l'inspection des travaux finit dont on ne sait pas ce que l'on ferait sans eux._la dernire tude ne porte que sur 1000 patients alors que l'IHU en a trait 3000_ mais dans une tude, on ne va suivre que des patients slectionns  T-6, T-15 ou T-30 sur un dlai d'une semaine, et on va se limiter en nombre, mme si le total des patients (tude et hors tude) augmente pour atteindre les 3000  T0. Sinon on ne sort jamais rien._monsieur Raoult devrait apprendre  travailler au lieu de faire des vidos_ l nous sommes est dans le comble du ridicule, un petit youtuber qui n'a jamais fait de recherche reprochant  un chercheur d'utiliser le mme mdium.


Et voila pourquoi je disais que ces youtubers sortent une annrie a la minute, car ils sont gnralement ignorants des sujets qu'ils traitent. Mais ils arrivent  convaincre de manire efficace des auditeurs crdules, voila qui devrait nous poser des questions.


J'essayerais de dbunker une autre vido la prochaine fois.

----------


## tanaka59

Bonsoir,

[mode satire on]

Une blouse blanche est un gilet jaune discutent.

La blouse blanche : " On est fauch  lhpital ".

Le gilet jaune : " On est fauch aussi les gilets jaunes. Macron nous a fait les poches. Bon on a quand mme su tir 10 milliards mais c'est pas encore assez ".

La blouse blanche : " Attend j'ai une ide ! Applique la distanciation sociale, applique aussi les gestes barrires . Passes devant un riche en faisant les gestes . Mets une pancarte "page" . La tu seras plus fauch . " 

[mode satire /off]

Blague vaseuse  ::ptdr::  ::mouarf::  ... ok je sors [- ]

----------


## ABCIWEB

> C'est un peu moins caricaturale que ce que tu dis, il n'y a pas que les grands groupes qui en profite, des boites de toute taille obtiennent le PGE (plan garantie d'tat), mais effectivement les banques ne jouent pas toujours le jeu.


Oui c'est caricatural car il n'y a pas que les grands groupes qui en profitent, mais ce qui n'est pas caricatural c'est le principe de faire des promesses sans lgifrer pour les faire appliquer correctement. En laissant une libert totale aux banques, cela implique de fait un rapport de force entre le banquier et son client et ds lors les plus gros sont ncessairement avantags comme c'est dj le cas en temps normal. L'obtention du prt n'est pas uniquement conditionn  la prennit de l'entreprise mais  l'intrt financier qu'elle reprsente pour la banque.

Cette mesure n'a rien d'universel alors qu'elle prtend l'tre. Comme d'habitude elle favorisera les plus gros en mnageant la participation des banques  l'effort national. Cela participe aussi  l'enfumage en annonant un montant global impressionnant, celui que l'on retiendra dans la communication politique, mais qui en ralit sera beaucoup moins important. Pour dire que la gestion de la crise sanitaire suit exactement les mmes rgles nolibrales que la gestion des affaires courantes hors crise sanitaire, il n'y a pas de diffrence. 




> Dans la continuit de ce que j'ai post sur les usines Luxfer et Famar : https://www.francebleu.fr/infos/poli...box=1587409160


Et bien entendu, comme tu peux le constater, tous les projets de relocalisation des industries et services qui concourent  l'indpendance sanitaire sont systmatiquement retoqus. Les dputs LREM se focalisent uniquement sur les principes actifs, le reste on s'en fou, y compris des masques qui pourtant font cruellement dfaut. Rien ne changera en mieux, exactement comme en 2008. La dfinition du nolibralisme est que le monde d'aprs sera toujours pire que le monde d'avant en termes d'ingalits et de prcarit, quoi qu'il en coute pour l'intrt gnral. Macron suit scrupuleusement ce principe en temps de guerre comme en temps de paix.

----------


## ddoumeche

> Lien vers mdicaments sans danger..
> 
> https://eurekasante.vidal.fr/medicam...PLAQUENIL.html
> https://eurekasante.vidal.fr/medicam...CINE-TEVA.html
> 
> En rsum les 2 posent des problmes cardiaques 
> Le plaquenil pose des problmes de vue
> Ils sont dconseill aux femmes allaitantes et aux femmes enceintes
> Le second te file une bonne diarrhe..  a mme de vie  t affaiblir.
> ...


Les gens qui s'inquitent des antibiotiques devraient ne pas se soigner, mais ne pas empcher les autres de le faire. Et puis cette marotte de vouloir empcher les mdecins de ville de soigner et d'envoyer tout le monde  l'hpital... aux urgences, ainsi on attendra 4 heures au lieu de 30 minutes pour se voir prescrire un bte antibiotique, on sera sur d'attraper le chikungunya, on aura des grves toutes les semaines.

Le but est-il d'muler la mdecine cubaine ?

On peut dj le donner en prventif  faible doses aux personnes ges en maison de retraites comme un traitement antipaluden classique.

----------


## Neckara

> Sauf qu'ils influencent grandement l'excutif et comme ils sont pour la plupart en conflit d'intrt a pose un grand problme pour l'intrt gnral.


Mais je m'en fou, cela ne change rien aux critiques des tudes.




> Mais si, c'est juste que t'es un bourrin. Je te dis simplement qu'il faut faire preuve de discernement dans notre contexte au lieu d'appliquer btement une doctrine.


Ce n'est en aucun cas une application d'une quelconque doctrine, juste faire preuve de rigueur. Rigueur ncessaire pour ne pas se tromper et produire de la connaissance.

Le discernement, c'est justement de ne pas boire les paroles d'un autre, et d'en reprer les faiblesses mthodologiques/argumentatives.




> Les problmes que tu dcris ne se posent pas parce que le traitement en question est parfaitement maitris au contraire des traitements donns aux cas graves.


Bon, vu qu'on ne peut pas te convaincre de la nocivit des produits je ne dirais que deux choses : "retard de soins", "sentiment d'invulnrabilits".

Si le mdicament n'est finalement pas efficace, on aura induit des retards de soins, donc un cot en vie humaines qu'on aurait pu sauver si on n'avait pas fait n'importe quoi. Le fait de savoir qu'il y a un mdicament, et d'tre traiter, pourra faire croire au patient que tout va bien, et ainsi il pourra prendre plus de risques et contaminer plus de personnes.




> Ce n'est pas un protocole exprimental non test, c'est au contraire le seul qui est largement prouv  des dizaines voire des centaines de millions d'occurrences.


Faux, vu que cela n'a toujours pas fait l'objet d'une vraie tude





> Dans le pire des cas il ne sert  rien, on le constate en un mois et on arrte.


Non, dans le pire des cas, des patients meurent suite  une aggravation de la maladie cause par le mdicament




> Problme : A part en Sude, on constate partout que a fonctionne, donc c'est utilis et les stocks mondiaux ont t prempts par les USA.


De la mme manire qu'on "constate" que le soleil tourne autours de la Terre




> Justement la balance bnfices / risques plaide largement en faveur du protocole de Raoult puisque la colonne risques est vide.


Si le bnfice est nul, non, il ne plaidera pas en sa faveur.

Et encore une fois le risque est pas nul, il faut arrter de mentir.





> L'argument sur les souches rsistantes est  jeter. T'es d'ailleurs le seul  le sortir de ton chapeau (on sait pas d'o, d'une tude perso en aveugle double randomis peut tre ?). Il a par ailleurs t constat que ce virus ne mute pas ou trs trs peu.


Il n'y a pas que la capacit de mutation, mais aussi la slection
Tu sais ce truc qu'on apprend au collge, la thorie de l'volution

Tu sais aussi "les antibiotiques, c'est pas automatique", "il ne faut pas utiliser des anti-poux trs puissants ds le dbut", etc. etc.





> Et enfin il est hors sujet parce que lorsqu'un cas COVID s'aggrave ce n'est pas le virus qui tue le patient mais la rponse immunitaire,  ce stade le problme n'est plus de s'occuper du virus, donc traiter  ce stade contre le virus ne sert  rien !


Cela est faux. C'est comme une raction allergique, la raction ne s'arrte pas ds que tu retires le produit allergne, mais si tu ne retires pas le produit allergne, a va continuer.





> C'est toi qui est hors sol, le but d'une bagnole, sa fonction c'est d'aller d'un point A  un point B, on s'en fout de tout connaitre de son fonctionnement.
>  C'est pareil pour le protocole Raoult, le mec (et beaucoup beaucoup  d'autres mdecins et pays parce qu'il est trs loin d'tre isol)  constate que a fonctionne, on dcide de lui faire confiance ou pas, a  c'est  chaque mdecin de dcider, mais c'est criminel d'empcher de le  faire.


C'est dingue de voir autant d'obscurantisme.

*Non.* On ne constate pas que a fonctionne.
Et ce qui est criminel, c'est de jouer au loto avec la vie des patients pour flatter son propre go.





> Il est compltement question du dbat empirisme vs rationalisme. C'est mme le cur du sujet.


Non. C'est une question de faire des exprience correctement afin que les rsultats puissent tre conclusifs.





> Le pauvre, je prsume qu'il est parti dans sa chambre pour bouder et tester l'urine de vache.


On voit ceux qui suivent




> Continuons sur un vrai sujet, le dbunkage des dbunkers servant de rfrence  ces belles mes pures, celles qui ont la foi cheville au corps tel les inquisiteurs de l'glise catholique  :


Seulement 8 btises, ben c'est pas beaucoup

Aller je vais compter les btises de la vidos, et tes btises.




> _le coronavirus est une maladie bnigne_ : c'est au contraire une  maladie mortelle emportant des bien portants en quelques heures,  particulirement les personnes ges hospitalises. Sinon pourquoi  confine-t'on quelques centaines de millions d'individus


Parce qu'il est trs contagieux. Et, si, la mortalit est trs faible.

0-1.





> _le taux de mortalit (parmi les moins de 60 ans) dans une commune allemande, la population chinoise est la mme que celle de l'IHU marsellais DONC le protocole HCQ+AZTM n'a pas d'efficacit (par rapport  aucun traitement)_: 
> - pourquoi avoir pris uniquement la population la moins  risque ? parce  que le taux de mortalit seraient sinon bien plus important et  dtruirait l'argument n1, on peut d'ailleurs le voir  10:30 pour les  plus de 60 ans en Chine : 7%
> - pourquoi avoir t chercher des chinois et des allemands (sur une  commune de 12000 habitants) alors que l'on a les donnes de Lyon juste   cot ?  mon avis parce que le tx de mortalit est justement bien  diffrent et qu'il ne faut pas que les franais voient qu'il se font  avoir. Or il y a un adage disant qu'il faut comparer ce qui est  comparable.
> - mais prtendre que le protocole HCQ+AZTM est inefficace en car les  chinois et les allemands ne sont pas traits est inepte et mensonger :  le ministre chinois de la sant inclut Remdesivir, HCQ et autres  traitement dans ses guideslines. Quid de traitement utilis sur ces allemands ?


il a pris les moins de 60ans car c'est la population dans la 3me tude ;parce qu'il a recherch des tudes avant qu'on entende parl des tudes du Pr. Raoult - d'ailleurs tu peux donner les donnes de Lyon plutt que de faire du pifomtre ;idem, il ne faut pas oublier qu'il y a une chronologie. Je remarques que tu ne vas mme pas regarder les sources pour vrifier cela. 

0-4 tu fais fort l.





> _le dpistage diminue artificiellement la mortalit parce qu'on  soigne aussi des cas modrs donc le ratio dcs/hopistalis est  boulevers_ une hypothse, qui oublie que les hpitaux ne faisant pas de 
> depistage de masse savent dtecter un covid via les symptomes et que les  tests cov-19 ne soient pas fiables  100%. Et les chiffres bruts des  dcs ne vont pas dans ce sens.
> Plus loin peut-on mme lire que l'echantillon est trop reprsentatif : tout et son contraire.




tous les infects ne se rendent pas  l'hpital, seulement les cas parmi les plus grave gnralement ;oui, les tests cov-19 ne sont pas fiables  100%, ce qui contribue donc  une sous-estimation du nombre de cas ;pour le mode de dtection, on s'en fout, le tout est de savoir la manire dont ils seront intgrs aux statistiques ;pour les chiffres bruts des dcs, ils ne servent  rien si tu ne peux pas calculer de taux 

0-8




> _l'association des deux mdicament provoque des arrts cardiaques_ : il n'y a pourtant pas eu d'arrts cardiaques  l'IHU puisque que des lectrocardiogrammes sont pratiqus pour exclure les patients  risque, donc le hpitaux sudois n'ont pas fait leur travail. C'est aussi malhonnte que de dire qu'il ne faut pas prendre d'antibiotiques car ils provoquent des insuffisances hpatiques.


Oh ? Et donc on laisse crever les patients  risque ? Mais je croyais que c'tait pas bien qu'il fallait agir, toussa ?

Aprs une rapide recherche Google:



> Alors que plusieurs mdicaments sont en cours dessai pour trouver des traitements contre le Covid-19,  le centre de pharmacovigilance de Nice-Alpes-Cte-dAzur collecte tous  les signalements des effets cardiaques indsirables. Le Pr Milou-Daniel  Drici, directeur du centre, en dnombre* plus de quarante* pour la seule hydroxychloroquine.





> la dernire runion que nous avons eue avec lAgence nationale de  scurit du mdicament (ANSM) et le rseau des 31 centres de  pharmacovigilances (CRPV), nous avons fait tat de 53 cas auxquels jai  rajout hors limite un 54e, qui est un *arrt cardiaque  heureusement rcupr par un choc lectrique externe*. Il y a eu *quatre  cas de mort soudaine* et *trois darrt cardiaques, qui ont bnfici dun  choc lectrique externe et sont maintenant en vie*.





> Nous avons des cas associs  lhydroxychloroquine, seule ou en association avec lazithromycine.





> Malheureusement ils ne refltent que la partie merge de liceberg. On  considre en France, tous effets indsirables confondus, que seulement 5  % des effets indsirables associs aux mdicaments sont signals.


https://www.ouest-france.fr/sante/vi...rables-6805401


On va dire match nul, car je n'ai pas la preuve que l'hydroxychloroquine ai bien t administre comme elle l'aurait t  Marseille. Je pense que je suis plutt gnreux sur ce coup l.




> _le test ECG exclut les patients cardiaques plus  risques_ certes mais cette remarque est valable pour mdicament modifiant la frquence cardiaque et il y en a beaucoup. Peut-on nous citer un mdicament 100% efficace sur 100% des cas ? A part l'eau pour soigner la soif.


Cela contraste tout de mme avec le discours qui nous est donn. Aller, je te l'accorde parce que je suis gentil.

1-8.




> _l'IHU aurait eu tord de lancer ses tudes avec uniquement comme indice  une tude chinoise in vivo et une sur des patients_ au contraire c'tait son rle d'tre avant-gardiste sur les pandmies , sauf  tre comme tous ces gens de l'inspection des travaux finit dont on ne sait pas ce que l'on ferait sans eux.


Non, ce n'est absolument pas ce qui est dit.

1-9




> _la dernire tude ne porte que sur 1000 patients alors que l'IHU en a trait 3000_ mais dans une tude, on ne va suivre que des patients slectionns  T-6, T-15 ou T-30 sur un dlai d'une semaine, et on va se limiter en nombre, mme si le total des patients (tude et hors tude) augmente pour atteindre les 3000  T0. Sinon on ne sort jamais rien.


La critique est de dire qu'il faut indiquer la manire dont ont t slectionns les patients.

1-10.




> _monsieur Raoult devrait apprendre  travailler au lieu de faire des vidos_ l nous sommes est dans le comble du ridicule, un petit youtuber qui n'a jamais fait de recherche reprochant  un chercheur d'utiliser le mme mdium.


Le petit Youtuber est docteur et il a une thique de travail dj bien suprieure  celui du Dr. Raoult.

1-11.






> J'essayerais de dbunker une autre vido la prochaine fois.


Tu sais le but d'un dbunkage, c'est de montrer les conneries, pas d'en rajouter

----------


## Neckara

> Et puis cette marotte de vouloir empcher les mdecins de ville de soigner et d'envoyer tout le monde  l'hpital... aux urgences, ainsi on attendra 4 heures au lieu de 30 minutes pour se voir prescrire un bte antibiotique, on sera sur d'attraper le chikungunya, on aura des grves toutes les semaines.


ce n'est pas ce soigner, vu qu'il n'y a pas preuve d'efficacit ;il n'est pas question d'envoyer tout le monde  l'hpital, seulement les cas graves ;si les personnes vont  l'hpital, ce n'est pas uniquement pour se faire prescrire ;on peut rentrer  l'hpital par d'autres portes que les urgences.




> On peut dj le donner en prventif  faible doses aux personnes ges en maison de retraites contre un traitement antipaluden classique.


Ben oui bien videmment.

Personnes ges qui sont gnralement dj bourre de mdicament o c'est dj parfois compliqu de se dmerder avec toutes les interactions des diffrents mdicaments


Ce n'est pas le problme du Coronavirus que tu vas rgler, mais le problme des retraites l !

----------


## ddoumeche

> Tu sais le but d'un dbunkage, c'est de montrer les conneries, pas d'en rajouter


Tiens Neckara, je croyais que tu tais parti bouder dans ton coin o nous saurions te trouver.
S'il ne faut pas en rajouter, pourquoi viens-tu encore nous polluer avec tes conneries depuis hier, en prtendant "qu'on t'a dit que" , puis en nous chiant des posts imbuvables au refrain de Faux et Sophisme ?

Je ne le voyais pas comme cela le peer review, cela doit tre une spcificit de ton champ d'expertise.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Une blouse blanche est un gilet jaune discutent.


Il y a des infirmires dans le mouvement des gilets jaunes depuis le dbut, donc la "blague" ne fonctionne pas :
"Gilets jaunes" : une infirmire dsempare tmoigne (17-11-2018)




> Bon on a quand mme su tir 10 milliards mais c'est pas encore assez ".


Personne les a senti, a strictement n'a rien chang.
Les gens veulent juste pouvoir vivre de leur travail et tre un peu moins noy sous les charges, les taxes, les impts.
Mais l vu  la vitesse  laquelle l'tat s'endette, on risque de payer encore plus cher. a va tre compliqu puisque le nombre de chmeurs va bientt exploser.




> Les gens qui s'inquitent des antibiotiques devraient ne pas se soigner


Il ne faut pas en prendre n'importe comment, sinon les bactries deviennent rsistantes et les antibiotiques ne servent plus  rien.
Comme tout mdicament il y a des effets secondaires.

===
Pour l'instant le gouvernement ne souhaite pas relancer l'usine :
Usine de masques de Plaintel : pour l'instant, le gouvernement dit "non"  une relance



> Depuis la fin du mois de mars et le dbut de la polmique sur le manque de masques en France, certains ont rappel la fermeture d'une usine de fabrication  Plaintel dans les Ctes-d'Armor. *L'entreprise bretonne a ferm ses portes en 2018 aprs avoir t rachete par un groupe amricain.*


Il y a des amricains qui aiment bien acheter des entreprises franaises pour les fermer (Alstom devrait s'inquiter un peu ^^).

----------


## Marco46



----------


## Neckara

Bon on est reparti

Maladie saisonnire. *ON NE SAIT PAS*.
on ne sait pas si elle va se rpter annuellement.on est en confinement, donc avec des contagions moindres, il est normal d'avoir une baisse. Cela ne veut pas dire qu'on ne va pas avoir de hausses aprs le 11 mai. "des tudes qui se terminent l". *MENTEUR*. Il est lui mme la preuve que des tudes peuvent tre faites rapidement. Sauf qu'il a foir le protocole exprimental.on n'avait pas le choix pour traiter cette maladie. *FAUX*. Il est possible de traiter dans le cadre d'tudes boom 2-en-1.qui marche contre le virus. *FAUX*. uniquement in-vitro.les moins dangereux du monde. *FAUX*.
Les moins dangereux sont l'homopathie.Le danger d'un mdicament ne dpend pas que de son essence. il n'y a pas dinconvnients. *FAUX*. Comme le dit la clbre expression, s'il n'y a pas d'effets secondaires, c'est qu'il n'y a pas d'effets tout court.a tombe sous le sens. *FAUX*.
la mdecine, et la Science, a ne fonctionne pas comme a.les interactions entre mdicaments, c'est une grosse prise de tte. sauf si on veut pas les tester. *SOPHISME*.dont on sait qu'ils sont sr et que ils marchent. *FAUX*. Et c'est l tout le problme"le bon sens". *SOPHISME*. Le bon sens, c'est de la merde. Le soleil tourne autours de la Terre, c'est le bon sens.ne pas traiter *FAUX* en attendant des rsultats qui arriveront aprs la bataille. *FAUX*.beaucoup moins de critiques sur *SOPHISME*. Si sa mthode a reu plus de critique, c'est qu'il est all en faire la pub alors qu'il avait rien.
*[5 minutes]*des succs beaucoup moins importants que les pays pauvres. *FAUX*.mcanisme de diffusion de la connaissance qui ne sont plus en adquation avec les moyens actuels. *FAUX*. Cela fait un petit bout de temps qu'on peut mettre des pr-prints sur HAL, que les chercheurs ont une page personnelle de recherche, etc.ce qui explique beaucoup beaucoup d'irritation. *FAUX*. L'irritation vient du protocole exprimental foireux.les blogs et les pr-prints seront considrs comme des publications. *FAUX*. Le principe de peer reviewing reste l'un des piliers de la Science.qui donnera l'accs  tous. *FAUX*. On a dj HAL, idem au niveau Europen pour les projets H2020.structure pas en adquation avec une situation de crise. *FAUX*. C'est tes tudes qui taient torches et rien d'autre. Si elles avaient t faites correctement, il n'y aurait eu aucun problmes et on aurait gagn normment de temps. L on a perdu un temps trs prcieux.vous ne pouvez pas avoir les mmes personnes en temps de paix et en temps de guerre. *FAUX*. Et si on suivait sa logique, il aurait d dmissionner ds le dbut de la crise pour laisser la place  une autre personne.vous risquez d'arriver aprs la bataille. *FAUX*. Idem, le retard n'est d qu' ses protocoles exprimental foireux, et a fait perdre normment de temps aux autres tudes.les autres je m'en fiche un peu (ceux qui critiquent). *GROS PROBLME*. S'il n'coute pas la critique, c'est un trs gros problme. Notamment quant  ses protocoles exprimentaux. 


Cela fait pas mal de conneries, sachant que je n'ai pas le temps de tout vrifier non plus.
21 en 15 minutes qui dit mieux ?


D'ailleurs, c'est bien beau de critiquer les Youtubeurs, mais eux au moins ne dsactivent pas les commentaires, l'affichage des votes, et mettent leurs sources dans la description de la vido

----------


## foetus

Un article en anglais: More deaths, no benefit from malaria drug in VA virus study
Source : apnews, MARILYNN MARCHIONE, le 21 avril 2020




> A malaria drug widely touted by President Donald Trump for treating the new coronavirus showed no benefit in a large analysis of its use in U.S. veterans hospitals. There were more deaths among those given hydroxychloroquine versus standard care, researchers reported.
> 
> The nationwide study was not a rigorous experiment. But with 368 patients, its the largest look so far of hydroxychloroquine with or without the antibiotic azithromycin for COVID-19, which has killed more than 171,000 people as of Tuesday.
> 
> The study was posted on an online site for researchers and has not been reviewed by other scientists. Grants from the National Institutes of Health and the University of Virginia paid for the work.
> 
> About 28% who were given hydroxychloroquine plus usual care died, versus 11% of those getting routine care alone. About 22% of those getting the drug plus azithromycin died too, but the difference between that group and usual care was not considered large enough to rule out other factors that could have affected survival.
> 
> Hydroxychloroquine made no difference in the need for a breathing machine, either.
> ...

----------


## ddoumeche

> 1. Parce qu'il est trs contagieux. Et, si, la mortalit est trs faible.
> 
> 2.1 il a pris les moins de 60ans car c'est la population dans la 3me tude ; 
> 2.2 parce qu'il a recherch des tudes avant qu'on entende parl des tudes du Pr. Raoult - d'ailleurs tu peux donner les donnes de Lyon plutt que de faire du pifomtre ; 
> 2.3 idem, il ne faut pas oublier qu'il y a une chronologie. Je remarques que tu ne vas mme pas regarder les sources pour vrifier cela. 
> 
> 3.1 tous les infects ne se rendent pas  l'hpital, seulement les cas parmi les plus grave gnralement ;
> 3.2 oui, les tests cov-19 ne sont pas fiables  100%, ce qui contribue donc  une sous-estimation du nombre de cas ;
> 3.3 pour le mode de dtection, on s'en fout, le tout est de savoir la manire dont ils seront intgrs aux statistiques ;
> ...



1.  La mortalit est trs faible ? Mettez-vous d'accord


2.1 Encore une invention car videment tu n'as pas lu l'abstract :
_"Their mean age was 43.6 years ol and 492 were male (46.4%) (...) 10 were transferred to intensive care units, 5 patients died (0.47%) (74-95 years old)"_. Mean Age ne nous dit sur l'age de la population tudie.

2.2 Les donnes de Lyon sont publies par la sante publique depuis le dbut de la pandmie, je les ai donne  plusieurs reprises mais visiblement cela n'imprime pas.

2.3 mais moi, j'ai lu l'tude allemande : le traitement n'est pas prcis.
      La Chine a publi ses guidelines, y sont cits les traitements utiliss. Si tu peux dmontrer que les patients cits dans l'tude du Lancet n'ont reu aucun traitement, je t'accorderais un point. Good Luck.

3.1 gnralement n'est pas un chiffre.
3.2 si les cas sont sous-estims, l'argument de la plus grande couverture relve du doigt mouill et le reste de l'argumentation de ce blogueur se casse la gueule.
3.4 Et on a galement le taux, infrieur de 43%  la moyenne nationale, ici sur les donnes de la semaine dernire pour les dpartements ayant plus de 100 hospitalisations : 


4. Pour les autres, reste la prire, les antiobios, le remdesivir (13% de mortalit) ou la ra. Le but de la mdecine n'est pas de tuer les patients, mme si certains s'y atllent aujourd'hui avec mthode. Ton anesthsiste ne s'est-il pas enquis de tes allergies avant d'endormir pour cette opration des chevilles ?
Donc tu relves 4 dcs attribuables au Plaquenil contre 20,788 pour le covid  date du 22 avril. Ne nous tonnons donc pas que les mdecins prennent ce mdicament, mme ceux de l'tude Discovery.

5. Non tu as encore faux et tu refuses de l'admettre, la malhonnt habituelle.

6. Je le cite "Pourquoi les 2000 autres patients n'ont-ils pas t inclus"  12:28. Si ce blogueur faisait des tudes cliniques, il saurait. Il connatra les critres d'inclusions quand l'tude complte sera publie, mais on peut se douter qu'ils seront identiques ou proches de ceux de la seconde tude.

7. Encore une invention. O Perronne ou Raoult annoncent-ils un taux de gurison de 100% ?

8. Un docteur en inspection des travaux finis prconisant aux gens de prendre du doliprane ? belle thique en effet. Quel tait son sujet de thse ?


Bref, il n'est pas ncessaire d'ajouter  ce que je disais la semaine dernire et de poursuivre.

----------


## benjani13

> Oui c'est caricatural car il n'y a pas que les grands groupes qui en profitent, mais ce qui n'est pas caricatural c'est le principe de faire des promesses sans lgifrer pour les faire appliquer correctement. En laissant une libert totale aux banques, cela implique de fait un rapport de force entre le banquier et son client et ds lors les plus gros sont ncessairement avantags comme c'est dj le cas en temps normal. L'obtention du prt n'est pas uniquement conditionn  la prennit de l'entreprise mais  l'intrt financier qu'elle reprsente pour la banque.


Oui je suis bien d'accord qu'une fois les rgles d'accessibilit  ce prt poses les banques ne devraient pas avoir leur mot  dire et devrait juste faire leur boulot. 

C'est comme l'appel de Bruno Le Maire aux entreprises  limiter les dividendes, je pouffe... En attendant dans dans une galaxie lointaine (non) : 




> *Au Danemark et en Pologne, lEtat naidera pas les entreprises qui font de lvasion fiscale*
> 
> Les entreprises danoises qui versent des dividendes, rachtent leurs propres actions ou sont enregistres dans des paradis fiscaux ne seront ligibles  aucun des programmes daide du gouvernement.


https://www.nouvelobs.com/coronaviru...n-fiscale.html

Et c'est comme l'appel de Bruno Le Maire  verser des primes aux travailleurs qui doivent se rendre sur leur lieu de travail. Dcidment, si c'est juste pour faire des appels de ce genre, un compte twitter lui suffirait pas besoin d'un ministre. 




> *"C'est la douche froide" : pas de prime pour tous les salaris de la grande distribution qui travaillent, les syndicats s'indignent*
> 
> Un mois aprs l'appel du gouvernement aux entreprises  verser une prime  leurs salaris qui continuent de se rendre au travail pendant l'pidmie de coronavirus, o en est-on ? Dans la grande distribution, les salaris commencent  dchanter.


https://www.francetvinfo.fr/sante/ma...t_3926253.html

Et Macron part de nouveau promenade:



> Emmanuel Macron quittera Paris  l'issue du Conseil des ministres. Il devrait arriver dans le nord Finistre en dbut d'aprs-midi.
> 
> Il visitera tout d'abord une exploitation maraichre  Clder avant de se rendre ensuite au Super U de Saint-Pol-de-Lon.


Nan mais, on est en crise sanitaire, on a toujours aucun ravitaillement suffisant de matriel mdical, y a pas encore un seul ministre qui sait nous expliquer le dconfinement et lui va visiter un super U en Bretagne? Dcidment, il se sera jamais autant balad que pendant le confinement...

https://france3-regions.francetvinfo...e-1819398.html

----------


## Jipt

> Dcidment, il se sera jamais autant balad que pendant le confinement...


Nan mais kess tu crois, c'est a un super-hros !  ::ptdr:: 




> donc un cot en vie humaines qu'on aurait pu sauver si on n'avait pas fait n'importe quoi.


donc un cot en vies humaines qu'on aurait pu *esprer* sauver si on n'avait pas fait n'importe quoi.




> Cela est faux. C'est comme une raction allergique, la raction ne s'arrte pas ds que tu retires le produit allergne, mais si tu ne retires pas le produit allergne, a va continuer.


Rcrivons une partie de la premire partie : _la raction ne s'arrte pas ds que tu retires le produit allergne_
donc la raction perdure malgr l'absence de produit allergne

Rcrivons la seconde partie : _mais si tu ne retires pas le produit allergne, a va continuer_.
donc la raction perdure avec le produit allergne toujours prsent

Conclusion : dans les deux cas la raction perdure. C'est a que tu voulais crire ?


Un dernier mot : tu pointes souvent que maintenant (depuis environ 500 ans) la Terre tourne autour du  Soleil et tu nous imposes a comme une vrit absolue, exactement comme avant et pendant des millnaires la vrit absolue dcrivait l'autre version, le Soleil qui tourne autour de la Terre.
Et tu ne t'es pas dit une seule fois que nous avions donc l deux vrits, chacune valable en son temps, et que rien n'empchait qu'il puisse y en avoir un jour une troisime ?
Et que donc ta vrit absolue d'aujourd'hui ne serait plus qu'une affabulation, un jour, plus tard ?

Mfiance avec les vrits absolues (voir l'histoire de la bosse du chameau "qui contient de l'eau" mais non, c'est juste de la graisse), et remettons donc les choses  leur juste place : ta Science (que tu aimes tant dcorer d'une majuscule) ne mrite que la minuscule de la science.
Et qu'elle se comporte avec humilit : _errare humamum est_.

----------


## Neckara

> 1.  La mortalit est trs faible ?


Le fait qu'il soit plus mortel qu'une grippe ne signifie pas que la mortalit ne soit pas trs faible.

On est  ~1.38% de mortalit (je prsume par cas ?). Le SARS c'est 10 fois plus




> 2.1 Encore une invention car videment tu n'as pas lu l'abstract :
> _"Their mean age was 43.6 years ol and 492 were male (46.4%) (...) 10 were transferred to intensive care units, 5 patients died (0.47%) (74-95 years old)"_. Mean Age ne nous dit sur l'age de la population tudie.


Dj l'abstract est faux:



> [] with a mortality rate of 0.5%, in elderlypatients.


Ce qui est faux, vu que ce taux concerne l'ensemble de l'chantillon, et non le sous-chantillon des personnes ges.

Maintenant, tu me dis _combien_ de patients gs taient inclus dans l'tude ?
Tu me dis comment tu peut savoir que ce taux de 0,5% de dcs est significativement plus bas que ce dont on aurait pu s'attendre ?

Vu le taux de mortalit chez les populations jeunes, et vu la taille de l'chantillon test, 0% de mortalit dans ce sous-chantillon n'est pas exceptionnel.

On va dire 10% de mortalit pour les personnes ges. On a eu 5 morts, donc on peut s'attendre  une population de ~50 personnes ges. Il reste donc ~950 "jeunes". Or le taux de mortalit est grossirement de 1% pour cette classe d'ge. Donc au mieux, on pouvait s'attendre  9 morts supplmentaires

Sauf que
l'exclusion de patients  risque fait mcaniquement baisser les taux de mortalits ;s'il y avait pas mal de "jeunes" (<50 ans), idem ;au doigt mouill, une diffrence de 2/3 morts serait difficilement significatif.

Si on estime qu'il y avait que des patients de 42 ans, cela ferait un taux de mortalit de ~0,3%. Donc 2/3 morts auxquels on aurait pu s'attendre ce qui n'est pas significatif.

Fin bref, si on ne nous donne pas la rpartition des ges, le taux donn est dcevant. Sachant que derrire, il y a des critres d'inclusions, etc.




> 2.2 Les donnes de Lyon sont publies par la sante publique depuis le dbut de la pandmie, je les ai donne  plusieurs reprises mais visiblement cela n'imprime pas.


On se demande qui n'imprime pas ici.

Cela aurait t trop dur de nous dire en 2 phrases en cas les donnes de Lyon sont plus pertinentes ?





> 2.3 mais moi, j'ai lu l'tude allemande : le traitement n'est pas prcis.
>       La Chine a publi ses guidelines, y sont cits les traitements utiliss. Si tu peux dmontrer que les patients cits dans l'tude du Lancet n'ont reu aucun traitement, je t'accorderais un point. Good Luck.


C'est bien de nous prendre pour des abruti avec un texte crit en allemand Ce n'est pas une tude




> 3.1 gnralement n'est pas un chiffre.


Et on s'en fout que ce ne sont pas un chiffre




> 3.2 si les cas sont sous-estims, l'argument de la plus grande couverture relve du doigt mouill et le reste de l'argumentation de ce blogueur se casse la gueule.


 Non, juste non




> 3.4 Et on a galement le taux, infrieur de 43%  la moyenne nationale, ici sur les donnes de la semaine dernire pour les dpartements ayant plus de 100 hospitalisations


C'est juste malhonnte.

Le profil de la population n'est pas la mme d'un hpital  l'autre, et les critres d'admissions aussi.




> 4. Pour les autres, reste la prire, les antiobios, le remdesivir (13% de mortalit) ou la ra. Le but de la mdecine n'est pas de tuer les patients, mme si certains s'y atllent aujourd'hui avec mthode. Ton anesthsiste ne s'est-il pas enquis de tes allergies avant d'endormir pour cette opration des chevilles ?


Je corrige, "mme si certains s'y atllent aujourd'hui avec sans aucune mthode.".




> Donc tu relves 4 dcs attribuables au Plaquenil contre 20,788 pour le covid  date du 22 avril.


Ce qui est encore une fois malhonnte car:
ce sont des dcs qui s'ajoutent aux dcs li au covid, sans preuve d'un moindre bnfice.tous les malades du covid ne sont pas traits au Plaquenil.les cas secondaires sont toujours sous-reports (donc sous-estims).les dcs ne sont pas les seuls problmes.




> 5. Non tu as encore faux et tu refuses de l'admettre, la malhonnt habituelle.


 ::roll:: 





> 6. Je le cite "Pourquoi les 2000 autres patients n'ont-ils pas t inclus"  12:28. Si ce blogueur faisait des tudes cliniques, il saurait. Il connatra les critres d'inclusions quand l'tude complte sera publie, mais on peut se douter qu'ils seront identiques ou proches de ceux de la seconde tude.


Les critres d'inclusions sont a priori connu avant mme le dbut de l'tude. Le temps que l'tude se passe, il y a largement le temps de les rdiger. Fournir des rsultats sans les critres d'inclusions, a ne vaut rien.




> 7. Encore une invention. O Perronne ou Raoult annoncent-ils un taux de gurison de 100% ?


Ce n'est pas ce que j'ai dit j'ai dit que cela contraste avec la vision de mdicament miracle qui nous est vendu alors qu'ils ne prcisent pas dans les mdias qu'ils utilisent que seul un profil donn peut recevoir ce mdicament.

----------


## Neckara

> Rcrivons une partie de la premire partie : _la raction ne s'arrte pas ds que tu retires le produit allergne_
> donc la raction perdure malgr l'absence de produit allergne
> 
> Rcrivons la seconde partie : _mais si tu ne retires pas le produit allergne, a va continuer_.
> donc la raction perdure avec le produit allergne toujours prsent
> 
> Conclusion : dans les deux cas la raction perdure. C'est a que tu voulais crire ?


Que l'arrt en cas de retrait de l'allergne est diffr.




> Un dernier mot : tu pointes souvent que maintenant (depuis environ 500 ans) la Terre tourne autour du  Soleil et tu nous imposes a comme une vrit absolue, exactement comme avant et pendant des millnaires la vrit absolue dcrivait l'autre version, le Soleil qui tourne autour de la Terre.
> Et tu ne t'es pas dit une seule fois que nous avions donc l deux vrits, chacune valable en son temps, et que rien n'empchait qu'il puisse y en avoir un jour une troisime ?


Ben oui, et  chacun sa vrit.  ::roll:: 
Ma vrit, c'est que j'ai raison, et paff.

----------


## benjani13

> Un dernier mot : tu pointes souvent que maintenant (depuis environ 500 ans) la Terre tourne autour du  Soleil et tu nous imposes a comme une vrit absolue, exactement comme avant et pendant des millnaires la vrit absolue dcrivait l'autre version, le Soleil qui tourne autour de la Terre.
> Et tu ne t'es pas dit une seule fois que nous avions donc l deux vrits, chacune valable en son temps, et que rien n'empchait qu'il puisse y en avoir un jour une troisime ?
> Et que donc ta vrit absolue d'aujourd'hui ne serait plus qu'une affabulation, un jour, plus tard ?


La diffrence c'est qu'on peu le "dmontrer", qu'on a un modle scientifique qui l'explique et qu'on a des sondes autour du soleil au passage. La diffrence, c'est la mthode scientifique, justement. Est-ce qu'on aura pas un autre modle pour autant plus tard? C'est quasi sur. Tout comme on est pass d'un Soleil qui attire la Terre par une force invisible,  distance et instantan (Newton), par un Soleil qui distord l'espace temps autour de lui de par sa forte masse (Einstein). D'ailleurs dans ce modle la Terre ne tourne pas autour du soleil  proprement parler. La terre avance dans un mouvement rectiligne uniforme, elle va en ligne droite, mais dans un espace courbe. 

Si on veut tre prudent, ce qu'invite la mthode scientifique  faire : c'est le meilleur modle qu'on ait aujourdhui. Comme tout modle scientifique. Et il sera remis en cause un jour.

Il reste cependant une diffrence entre un modle bas sur la croyance (le vieux modle du Soleil qui tourne autour de la Terre), et les modles scientifiques qui se sont succd, jusqu' donner notre modle actuel (qui imparfait et sera remplac par un meilleur  plus ou moins long terme comme tout modle scientifique).

Mais tu poses l un autre problme, qui est le manques de culture scientifique, le manque d'enseignement de l'histoire et de la philosophie des sciences. Car effectivement, si on t'enseigne que la Terre tourne autour du Soleil sans t'enseigner comment on l'a su, cela devient pour toi une croyance.

Il faut que je retrouve quelques bonnes confrences d'Etienne Klein qui en parle bien mieux.

----------


## Marco46

> Mais tu poses l un autre problme, qui est le manques de culture scientifique, le manque d'enseignement de l'histoire et de la philosophie des sciences. Car effectivement, si on t'enseigne que la Terre tourne autour du Soleil sans t'enseigner comment on l'a su, cela devient pour toi une croyance.


Mais comme tu ne peux pas tout comprendre ni tout savoir il faut faire confiance  certaines sources en fonction de leur crdibilit et de ta comprhension limite des sujets. Et c'est particulirement vrai quand tu dois prendre des dcisions rapides avec des informations parcellaires et non-recoupes, comme quand t'es en guerre quoi ...

----------


## benjani13

> Mais comme tu ne peux pas tout comprendre ni tout savoir il faut faire confiance  certaines sources en fonction de leur crdibilit et de ta comprhension limite des sujets. Et c'est particulirement vrai quand tu dois prendre des dcisions rapides avec des informations parcellaires et non-recoupes, comme quand t'es en guerre quoi ...


Srieusement faut arrter avec vos marottes l! A quel moment je fait un lien avec la situation actuelle? Je rpond  un exemple prcis pos par Jipt, si tu y comprend autre chose ou y vois des insinuation tant pis.

Sinon, oui bien sur qu' un moment tu fait confiance. A tes parents,  ta famille,  tes proches,  tes profs,  tes bouquins, aux journaux. Cela n'empche pas de garder son esprit critique, de jauger ses sources, de remettre en cause, parfois profondment ce qu'on nous a enseign.

----------


## Jipt

> Ma vrit, c'est que j'ai raison []


ici et maintenant.

Ailleurs, plus tard, c'est une toute autre histoire

----------


## Neckara

> Mais comme tu ne peux pas tout comprendre ni tout savoir il faut faire confiance  certaines sources en fonction de leur crdibilit et de ta comprhension limite des sujets. Et c'est particulirement vrai quand tu dois prendre des dcisions rapides avec des informations parcellaires et non-recoupes, comme quand t'es en guerre quoi ...


Sauf qu'il faut le faire en gardant du recul et en ayant une lecture critique. Les personnes comptentes ne doivent pas seulement dire la messe, mais doivent argumenter, justifier. Et c'est quand cette argumentation/justification est merdique que tu sais qu'il y a des problmes.

Dans le cas qui nous intresse, pour la crdibilit des sources :
tu ignores les autres sources trs crdibles qui ne vont pas dans ton sens ;ta source n'est pas si crdible que a donn ce qu'on sait pour le moment (discours anti-scientifique, fraude scientifique, pas capable de mettre en place un vrai protocole scientifique, s'approprie les travaux des personnes de son labo, ).
Si tu slectionnes les personnes "crdibles"  ta guise, ton mode de raisonnement se limite  dire "c'est ce que j'ai envie de croire.". Ds lors interroger des experts se sert  rien, car tu trouveras toujours un expert qui dira ce que tu veux entendre parmi la multitude.

Si tu veux croire que les vaccins causent l'autisme, et bien tu trouveras des mdecins trs rputs pour abonder dans ton sens. Ds lors, ce n'est plus un problme de crdibilit de ta source, mais que ta source dise ce que tu as envie d'entendre.


Le problme n'est pas la crdibilit ou non du Pr. Raoult, mais qu'il n'a pas effectue correctement son travail (ce qui met quand mme un coup  sa crdibilit) et c'est justement ce qui a justement fortement ralenti les dcisions. Et pire encore, persiste dans son erreur. Sachant que mme des sources crdibles peuvent dire de la grosse merde, mme des prix Nobels sont parti en vrille. D'o l'importance de la mthode.


Le problme se retrouve mme dans ta formulation "crdibilit". Le problme n'est pas de croire, mais de savoir.
On s'en fout du prestige de l'auteur d'un article. Ce qui compte, c'est l'article en lui-mme. S'il est bien fait, mme un article crit par un parfait inconnu peut tre trs important. En revanche, des articles crit par des personnes prestigieuses en prenant de la distance avec la mthode scientifique pour tre ensuite dmontes, ne sont pas rares.

On ne demandait qu'un double-aveugle randomis on n'aurait pas cette discussion si cela avait t fait ds le dbut. Et on aurait dj une connaissance, et non une croyance.


Pour reprendre le thme de la guerre tu peux avoir des experts qui vont te dire qu'il faut renforcer les parties d'avions les plus touches sur les avions qui reviennent. Ils peuvent tre trs crdibles Cela ne les empche pas de se planter magistralement. C'est en ralit l'inverse qu'il faut faire, car le fait que les avions reviennent indique que l'avion peut voler si ces parties sont touches. En revanche, ce sont les parties non-touches qui sont le plus  mme de faire en sorte que l'avion se crash. Et l, peut importe de la crdibilit de la personne qui noncera cela. Pourquoi ? Parce que c'est une argumentation. On value le contenu du discours, pas la crdibilit de la personne qui le professe.

----------


## Marco46

> On ne demandait qu'un double-aveugle randomis on n'aurait pas cette discussion si cela avait t fait ds le dbut. Et on aurait dj une connaissance, et non une croyance.


Ils t'ont expliqu pourquoi ils ne l'ont pas fait et leur raison s'entend compltement. Ne pas traiter le groupe tmoin c'est laisser mourir des personnes du groupe tmoin, c'est donc non-thique et une violation du serment d'hypocrate et a s'entend compltement.




> Si tu veux croire que les vaccins causent l'autisme, et bien tu trouveras des mdecins trs rputs pour abonder dans ton sens. Ds lors, ce n'est plus un problme de crdibilit de ta source, mais que ta source dise ce que tu as envie d'entendre.


Non c'est un problme de contexte et de balance avantages / inconvnients en fonction de ce contexte. Toi tu voudrais appliquer la mme dmarche quel que soit le contexte, c'est pour a que je te qualifie de bourrin.

Un expert peut trs bien affirmer que les vaccins peuvent causer de l'autisme mais tre quand mme pour les vaccins parce que a sauve plus de vie que a n'en dtruit. a dpend du contexte.

Et oui les gens ont une tendance naturelle  lire et prendre comme source des discours qui vont dans leur sens, ce mcanisme compltement humain est  la source des drives de facebook et le fondement du journalisme d'opinion qui est exerc par 99,99% des journalistes et qui la base de l'information servant aux gens  prendre des dcisions en "dmocratie". Mais c'est comme a.




> Si tu slectionnes les personnes "crdibles"  ta guise, ton mode de raisonnement se limite  dire "c'est ce que j'ai envie de croire.".


Mais c'est ce que tout le monde fait, toi y compris, parce que tu ne peux pas savoir tout sur tout. Donc en bout de ligne tu es bien oblig de faire confiance, et pas de croire. Faire confiance n'est pas un acte de foi au sens religieux du terme a n'a rien  voir.




> Ds lors interroger des experts se sert  rien, car tu trouveras toujours un expert qui dira ce que tu veux entendre parmi la multitude.


a c'est un problme. Il faudrait se demander ce qu'on appelle expert. Un personne tant experte parce que ses pairs le considre comme tel, on peut se poser des questions sur la crdibilit d'un champ de connaissance dans lequel  un grand nombre d'experts ont des avis diffrents.

Dans le domaine de l'conomie par exemple c'est un bordel innommable. En mathmatique c'est dj beaucoup moins le cas. En climatologie il y a trs trs peu de divergences sur la cause principale anthropique par exemple.




> Dans le cas qui nous intresse, pour la crdibilit des sources :
> 
>     tu ignores les autres sources trs crdibles qui ne vont pas dans ton sens ;
>     ta source n'est pas si crdible que a donn ce qu'on sait pour le moment (discours anti-scientifique, fraude scientifique, pas capable de mettre en place un vrai protocole scientifique, s'approprie les travaux des personnes de son labo, ).


On peut te faire (et on te fait) exactement les mmes critiques, c'est juste que tu n'acceptes pas les critiques qui te drange et que le domaine en question est loin, trs loin de la science exacte pure et dure.

----------


## benjani13

> Ils t'ont expliqu pourquoi ils ne l'ont pas fait et leur raison s'entend compltement. Ne pas traiter le groupe tmoin c'est laisser mourir des personnes du groupe tmoin, c'est donc non-thique et une violation du serment d'hypocrate et a s'entend compltement.


L encore tu abondes dans mon sens : les gens manquent cruellement de culture scientifique. Vous dcouvrez maintenant les essaies thrapeutiques? Vu que j'entendais personne avant cette crise se plaindre de ces essaies.

Sinon l l'argument se dmonte facilement : Ne pas traiter le groupe tmoin avec un mdicament dont on ne connait pas encore la balance bnfique risque (vu qu'on est en trains de le tester) ne reprsente donc pas un retard de soin ni une perte de chance, vu qu'on ne peut pas le savoir d'avance. On ne peut pas prdire le futur, c'est bien dommage mais c'est comme a. Ce qu'il faut bien comprend c'est que le risque est absolument gal entre le tmoin qui ne prend pas le mdicament (ou un placbo) qui risque donc de ne pas en avoir les avantages si il y en a, et celui qui prend le mdicament et qui risque de voir son tat d'aggraver si le mdicament a finalement un effet dltre. Et passons sur l'ide nausabonde que j'ai lu/entendu  plusieurs reprises et qui est largement diffuse du groupe tmoin qu'on laisserait crever dans son coin en regardant, c'est totalement faux et indigne de faire circuler ce mensonge.

----------


## Pyramidev

> Ils t'ont expliqu pourquoi ils ne l'ont pas fait et leur raison s'entend compltement. Ne pas traiter le groupe tmoin c'est laisser mourir des personnes du groupe tmoin, c'est donc non-thique et une violation du serment d'hypocrate et a s'entend compltement.


Sauf que, dans le scnario o le traitement aurait t efficace, ils auraient sauv plus de vies sur le long terme en ayant respect la dmarche scientifique.

Dans l'argumentation de la vido suivante que j'avais relaye ici (dure : 18 minutes et 29 secondes) :


sur quelle(s) partie(s) de l'argumentation n'es-tu pas d'accord ?

Edit :



> Sinon l l'argument se dmonte facilement : Ne pas traiter le groupe tmoin avec un mdicament dont on ne connait pas encore la balance bnfique risque (vu qu'on est en trains de le tester) ne reprsente donc pas un retard de soin ni une perte de chance, vu qu'on ne peut pas le savoir d'avance.


D'ailleurs, mme si on croit que la balance bnfices / risques est probablement en faveur des bnfices, c'est quand mme plus thique de respecter la dmarche scientifique pour l'tude. La vido que je relaie  nouveau a l'avantage de prendre cela en compte.

----------


## Neckara

> Ils t'ont expliqu pourquoi ils ne l'ont pas fait et leur raison s'entend compltement. Ne pas traiter le groupe tmoin c'est laisser mourir des personnes du groupe tmoin, c'est donc non-thique et une violation du serment d'hypocrate et a s'entend compltement.


Cela est compltement faux, et on te l'a dj dit.

Le groupe tmoin *est trait*, avec une mthode dont on ne sait pas si elle est plus bnfique ou non que le traitement exprimental propos. Ce qui est non-thique et une violation du serment d'hypocrate, c'est de prescrire des mdicaments sans savoir leur efficacit.

Je te rappelle que l'homopathie tue par retards de soins. On te le dit, rpte et re-rpte, pourtant tu sors encore des arguments qu'on a dmont en long et en large.





> Non c'est un problme de contexte et de balance avantages / inconvnients en fonction de ce contexte. Toi tu voudrais appliquer la mme dmarche quel que soit le contexte, c'est pour a que je te qualifie de bourrin.


Ce qui justifie de se torcher avec en toute circonstance, alors mme que le contexte le permet





> Un expert peut trs bien affirmer que les vaccins peuvent causer de l'autisme mais tre quand mme pour les vaccins parce que a sauve plus de vie que a n'en dtruit. a dpend du contexte.


Non, juste, non.
Dj peu importe le contexte, l'affirmation est de toute manire fausse, donc  partir de l, c'est pli.

Ensuite, cette affirmation fausse va venir en complment d'autres affirmations fausses, ce qui va au final dans ton "contexte" arriver  la conclusion qu'il ne faut pas se vacciner.





> Mais c'est ce que tout le monde fait, toi y compris, parce que tu ne peux pas savoir tout sur tout. Donc en bout de ligne tu es bien oblig de faire confiance, et pas de croire. Faire confiance n'est pas un acte de foi au sens religieux du terme a n'a rien  voir.


Mais je ne fais pas une confiance aveugle contrairement  toi. Et surtout je ne slectionne pas arbitrairement les sources qui m'arrange.

Je regarde le contenu, et ai une lecture critique de ce que je lis. Je ne me base pas sur le prestige de l'auteur.




> a c'est un problme. Il faudrait se demander ce qu'on appelle expert. Un personne tant experte parce que ses pairs le considre comme tel, on peut se poser des questions sur la crdibilit d'un champ de connaissance dans lequel  un grand nombre d'experts ont des avis diffrents.


Qu'il y ai de grandes divergences sur certains points de dtails o il n'y a pas de consensus n'empche pas d'avoir une socle commun solide.




> Dans le domaine de l'conomie par exemple c'est un bordel innommable. En mathmatique c'est dj beaucoup moins le cas. En climatologie il y a trs trs peu de divergences sur la cause principale anthropique par exemple.


En conomie scientifique, a.k.a. conomie positive. Il n'y a pas tant de dsaccords quant aux phnomnes observs.

Le problme est dans la prdiction, du fait mme de la nature de l'conomie qui met en jeu des acteurs humains capables de changer leur comportement en fonction de la prdiction faite. De plus beaucoup de paramtres, d'ala entrent en jeu, sans compter des effets de rtro-actions / seuils.

Les prdictions effectues sont dpendante du modle. Ainsi il est possible d'avoir des rsultats diffrents sans forcment tre en dsaccord. Juste qu'il y a des modles plus ou moins complets, et des paramtres initiaux qu'on se retrouve  fixer arbitrairement, ou des hypothses qu'on est forc de poser.




> On peut te faire (et on te fait) exactement les mmes critiques, c'est juste que tu n'acceptes pas les critiques qui te drange et que le domaine en question est loin, trs loin de la science exacte pure et dure.


Je n'ai pour le moment presque pas vu de critiques justifie, uniquement des ides reu qu'on dmonte en permanence.

Si les rsultats ne sont pas fiables  100%, ce n'est pas pour autant que la mthode n'est pas importante, au contraire mme. Prtendre qu'au prtexte que la science n'est pas une science dure qu'on peut se torcher avec la mthode ce n'est pas faire de la science, mais de la pseudo-science.

----------


## Marco46

> L encore tu abondes dans mon sens : les gens manquent cruellement de culture scientifique. Vous dcouvrez maintenant les essaies thrapeutiques? Vu que j'entendais personne avant cette crise se plaindre de ces essaies.


Mais a n'a absolument aucun rapport ici. Il ne s'agit pas de prendre son temps pour mettre un nouveau mdicament sur le march, il s'agit de traiter avec des mdicaments parfaitement maitriss depuis des lustres. Absolument aucun rapport.




> Sinon l l'argument se dmonte facilement : Ne pas traiter le groupe tmoin avec un mdicament dont on ne connait pas encore la balance bnfique risque (vu qu'on est en trains de le tester) ne reprsente donc pas un retard de soin ni une perte de chance, vu qu'on ne peut pas le savoir d'avance.


Non a ne dmonte rien du tout. Tu es juste entrain de dire que tu refuses le droit aux mdecins d'utiliser les armes qu'ils ont dans l'arsenal  dispo sous prtexte que ce mdicament n'a pas t prcisment test contre cette affliction prcisment.

Si on suivait cette logique il faudrait interdire la totalit des mdicaments dispos sur des personnes atteintes de COVID-19 et donc leur refuser galement le doliprane.




> On ne peut pas prdire le futur, c'est bien dommage mais c'est comme a. Ce qu'il faut bien comprend c'est que le risque est absolument gal entre le tmoin qui ne prend pas le mdicament (ou un placbo) qui risque donc de ne pas en avoir les avantages si il y en a, et celui qui prend le mdicament et qui risque de voir son tat d'aggraver si le mdicament a finalement un effet dltre.


Mais les effets dltres de ce mdicament sont connus et maitriss. Tu ne peux pas mettre sur un mme plan les mdicaments du protocole Raoult qui sont connus et maitriss depuis des dcennies avec des mdicaments exprimentaux qui n'ont jamais t donns  grande chelle.

On tourne en rond, je constate simplement qu'il y a des *faits* indiscutables qui vous refusez d'entendre sans y opposer la moindre argumentation logique. Et ce qui me tue c'est que vous vous permettiez de me faire ce reproche alors que c'est vous qui avez tort sur ce point.




> Je regarde le contenu, et ai une lecture critique de ce que je lis. Je ne me base pas sur le prestige de l'auteur.


Et comme tu es tout aussi incomptent que moi ou madame Michu tu racontes potentiellement autant de la merde. T'es juste entrain de dire que tu es en capacit de dire si quelqu'un hors de ton champ de comptence est comptent ou pas. C'est comme si ton manager venait te dire comment coder parce qu'il croit savoir interprter un rapport Sonar.

Je sais pas si tu ralises la taille de boulard qu'il faut avoir pour tenir ce genre de propos ...




> sur quelle(s) partie(s) de l'argumentation n'es-tu pas d'accord ?


Pas le temps maintenant a sera pour ce soir.

----------


## Neckara

> Mais a n'a absolument aucun rapport ici. Il ne s'agit pas de prendre son temps pour mettre un nouveau mdicament sur le march, il s'agit de traiter avec des mdicaments parfaitement maitriss depuis des lustres. Absolument aucun rapport.


Absolument pas.

Il ne s'agit pas "de prendre son temps", mais de faire les choses correctement.

Et comme on te l'a dj dit, mais que tu refuses d'admettre, c'est que c'est justement vous btises* qui nous ont fait perdre normment de temps*.

Ensuite, on t'a montr que ce n'tait pas sans risque, on t'a montr que les bnfices n'taient pas vident.





> Non a ne dmonte rien du tout. Tu es juste entrain de dire que tu refuses le droit aux mdecins d'utiliser les armes qu'ils ont dans l'arsenal  dispo sous prtexte que ce mdicament n'a pas t prcisment test contre cette affliction prcisment.


Le problme c'est qu'on ne sait mme pas si cette "arme" est efficace ou non !


Et pour rappel, il est normal que les mdecins ne puissent pas faire n'importe quoi l'OM n'existe pas pour rien





> Si on suivait cette logique il faudrait interdire la totalit des mdicaments dispos sur des personnes atteintes de COVID-19 et donc leur refuser galement le doliprane.


Non.

On te l'a dj dit, mais tu ne retiens que ce qui t'intresse.





> Mais les effets dltres de ce mdicament sont connus et maitriss. Tu ne peux pas mettre sur un mme plan les mdicaments du protocole Raoult qui sont connus et maitriss depuis des dcennies avec des mdicaments exprimentaux qui n'ont jamais t donns  grande chelle.


Bordel, mais tu lis ce qu'on t'cris ?

interactions entre mdicaments ;coronavirus, nouvelle maladie ;risques curs avec coronavirus ;bnfices pas connus ;on a montr qu'il y a dj des morts.




> On tourne en rond, je constate simplement qu'il y a des *faits* indiscutables qui vous refusez d'entendre sans y opposer la moindre argumentation logique. Et ce qui me tue c'est que vous vous permettiez de me faire ce reproche alors que c'est vous qui avez tort sur ce point.


Le problme n'est pas les "faits", mais l'interprtation que tu en fais.

Que tu croies que ce sont des "faits" est dj un gros problme en soit. Et ce qui nous tue, c'est que tu refuses de penser.





> Et comme tu es tout aussi incomptent que moi ou madame Michu tu racontes potentiellement autant de la merde. T'es juste entrain de dire que tu es en capacit de dire si quelqu'un hors de ton champ de comptence est comptent ou pas. C'est comme si ton manager venait te dire comment coder parce qu'il croit savoir interprter un rapport Sonar.


Dj, je suis comptent en pistmologie.

Ensuite, quand un mathmaticien viens me dire que dans R, 1+1 = 3, dsol de mettre en doute sa comptence.

On a aussi l'INSERN, le CNRS, et d'autres organismes qui se sont exprims mais comme cela ne va pas dans ton sens, tu fermes les yeux.

Tu ne vois que ce qui t'arrange, comment veux-tu qu'on discute de la sorte.

----------


## benjani13

> Mais a n'a absolument aucun rapport ici. Il ne s'agit pas de prendre son temps pour mettre un nouveau mdicament sur le march, il s'agit de traiter avec des mdicaments parfaitement maitriss depuis des lustres. Absolument aucun rapport.


C'est exactement la mme situation. Prend n'importe quel essaie thrapeutique sur une maladie grave (cancer, sida, mucoviscidose, etc) et tu auras la mme situation : une cohorte de personnes qui risque (o vont certainement) mourir  une chance plus ou moins proche. Et  certains, bha on va pas donner le mdicament sur lequel tout le monde fonde des espoirs. C'est exactement la mme chose. Et je ne vois pas pourquoi tu fais le distingo entre mdicament bien connu ou non. Les essaies cliniques ne portent pas que sur des nouvelles molcules. 




> Non a ne dmonte rien du tout. Tu es juste entrain de dire que tu refuses le droit aux mdecins d'utiliser les armes qu'ils ont dans l'arsenal  dispo sous prtexte que ce mdicament n'a pas t prcisment test contre cette affliction prcisment.
> 
> Si on suivait cette logique il faudrait interdire la totalit des mdicaments dispos sur des personnes atteintes de COVID-19 et donc leur refuser galement le doliprane.


Tu te rend pas compte que certains de tes arguments sont ridicules quand tu les crit? Un doliprane, en gnral, a traite les symptomes pas la maladie. Un doliprane on sait que a marche pour faire baisser la fivre, si le covid-19 provoque de la fivre, bien videmment qu'on peut donner du doliprane. C'est pareille pour tout mdicament qui permet de librer un peu les bronches pour mieux respirer. On traite des symptmes connus, avec des mdicaments connus. L on parle de s'attaquer  la maladie, de faire baisser la charge virale. Et ce virus l il est nouveau, inconnu, donc rien ne peut prsumer fortement de l'effet d'un mdicament dessus.




> On tourne en rond, je constate simplement qu'il y a des *faits* indiscutables qui vous refusez d'entendre sans y opposer la moindre argumentation logique. Et ce qui me tue c'est que vous vous permettiez de me faire ce reproche alors que c'est vous qui avez tort sur ce point.


Ce que je vois c'est que tu devras probablement rviser ta notion de fait indiscutable une fois qu'on a un peu plus de recul sur cette crise et notamment sur l'effet relle du "protocole Raoult". Malheureusement, je ne suis pas sur a suffira. On assiste  la cration d'un gourou, ses adeptes continueront de le dfendre malgr tout. Quand on veut croire, les faits ne valent pas grand chose.




> Et comme tu es tout aussi incomptent que moi ou madame Michu tu racontes potentiellement autant de la merde. T'es juste entrain de dire que tu es en capacit de dire si quelqu'un hors de ton champ de comptence est comptent ou pas. C'est comme si ton manager venait te dire comment coder parce qu'il croit savoir interprter un rapport Sonar.


Je connait un minimum le fonctionnement normale de la recherche pour m'tre beaucoup document dessus, pareille pour les minima des biais cognitifs qui se dchainent en ce moment. Je sais o aller trouver de la documentation vulgaris de qualit quand le sujet me dpasse. Bref, j'ai un minimum d'esprit critique et accepte de lires toutes les opinions et toutes les sources. Je sais aussi aller vrifier la vracit des infos, croiser les sources, ne pas m'accrocher  une figure d'autorit. Et surtout, je sais suspendre mon jugement quand c'est ncessaire. 




> Je sais pas si tu ralises la taille de boulard qu'il faut avoir pour tenir ce genre de propos ...


C'est toi qui nous assne de "faits incontestable" qui devrait clore le dbat  tout jamais donc bon... Bref arrtons nous l. Bonne journe.

----------


## Marco46

> Ce que je vois c'est que tu devras probablement rviser ta notion de fait indiscutable une fois qu'on a un peu plus de recul sur cette crise et notamment sur l'effet relle du "protocole Raoult".


Une dernire prcision avant d'arrter ce dbat strile, je n'ai jamais crit qu'il y avait des preuves indiscutables que le protocole Raoult fonctionne. J'ai crit qu'il tait indiscutable que ses effets secondaires sont parfaitement maitriss et que comme il s'agit de mdicaments parfaitement maitriss il n'y a pas de soucis  laisser les mdecins qui le souhaite le prescrire.

Je pense aussi que les chiffres et tmoignages  disposition montrent son efficacit, sans en avoir la preuve formelle certes je n'ai jamais dit le contraire.

Faites quand mme un peu attention  ce que vous voulez me faire dire lorsque vous manipulez mes propos pour (essayer de) les tourner  votre avantage.

Par ailleurs j'entends compltement le discours sur la rigueur de la recherche, je dis juste que ici c'est hors de propos du fait de la nature du problme et de son impact sur tout le monde.




> Tu te rend pas compte que certains de tes arguments sont ridicules quand tu les crit? Un doliprane, en gnral, a traite les symptomes pas la maladie


Vous tes incohrents. Vous dites qu'on ne peut pas utiliser le protocole Raoult parce qu'il pourrait tre dangereux dans le contexte de cette maladie. Peu importe que le doliprane s'attaque aux symptmes et pas au virus lui-mme, vous n'avez pas non plus la moindre ide des effets qu'il pourrait avoir avec le COVID.

Si c'est mal d'utiliser un mdicament connu sur un patient atteint de COVID en l'absence d'tudes, c'est valable pour tous les mdicaments, pas pour ceux qui vous font plaisir.

videmment je pense que cette argumentation est  chier compte tenu du contexte, que donc si on peut prescrire du doliprane, on peut tout aussi bien prescrire le protocole Raoult tant que c'est fait dans les rgles de l'art.

----------


## pmithrandir

Je trouve a bizarre de se plaindre que Macron aille en Bretagne.

Les pauvres caissires n ont donc aucun mrite  aller risquer leur vie pour maintenir les magasins ouverts pour un pauvre smic ? 

Ou les agriculteurs qui vont nous permettre de manger si les frontires restent fermes..   

Il serait reste dans son bureau que vous auriez rl parce qu il tait hautain.


Et j espre bien que ce n est pas lui qui passe les coups de fil en Chine pour acheter des masques...

----------


## DevTroglodyte

> Je trouve a bizarre de se plaindre que Macron aille en Bretagne.


Ben je vois pas ce qu'on a fait pour mriter a, pourtant !

----------


## benjani13

> Je trouve a bizarre de se plaindre que Macron aille en Bretagne.
> 
> Les pauvres caissires n ont donc aucun mrite  aller risquer leur vie pour maintenir les magasins ouverts pour un pauvre smic ?


Je vais tourner la question autrement : les caissires ne doivent avoir pour seul mrite une visite du prsident?

J'ai aussi partag un lien sur le fait que les employ de la grande distribution ne bnficieront majoritairement pas des primes promises (du au fait qu'elles ne sont pas obligatoire) par l'xecutif mais a tu ne le relves pas.

----------


## Neckara

> Je pense aussi que les chiffres et tmoignages  disposition montrent son efficacit, sans en avoir la preuve formelle certes je n'ai jamais dit le contraire.


Non, cela ne montre pas l'efficacit, ce n'est pas une question que la preuve soit formelle ou non.

Des tmoignages, tu peux en avoir plein pour l'homopathie, pourtant a ne marche pas.
Les chiffres, on peut leur faire dire n'importe quoi si on les interprt n'importe comment.




> Par ailleurs j'entends compltement le discours sur la rigueur de la recherche, je dis juste que ici c'est hors de propos du fait de la nature du problme et de son impact sur tout le monde.


Ben, c'est pas hors de propos vu que si cela avait t fait on n'aurait jamais eu cette discussion.




> Vous tes incohrents. Vous dites qu'on ne peut pas utiliser le protocole Raoult parce qu'il pourrait tre dangereux dans le contexte de cette maladie. Peu importe que le doliprane s'attaque aux symptmes et pas au virus lui-mme, vous n'avez pas non plus la moindre ide des effets qu'il pourrait avoir avec le COVID.


Les tudes sur les symptmes ne sont pas une priorit. Si on a un doute, on arrte de prescrire le doliprane, et puis voil.

Ensuite comme je l'ai dj dit  plusieurs reprises la localisation des effets est trs diffrente. Un sparadrap pos sur ta jambe n'a que trs peu d'incidence avec e.g. ta grippe. Le doliprane a surtout des effets sur le cerveau, le foie, et les reins. La maladie a un effet sur les poumons, et en consquence sur le cur, le mdicament a un effet sur le cur, et doit agir, non pas sur un symptme, mais sur le virus lui-mme, en situation in-vivo.

Pouss  l'absurde, cela signifiera qu'on ne pourrait rien manger tant qu'on a pas fait d'tudes sur linteraction entre un aliment et la maladie. Et  l'autre extrme, on prescrit de la pisse de vache, sans rien tester.

----------


## pmithrandir

> Je vais tourner la question autrement : les caissires ne doivent avoir pour seul mrite une visite du prsident?
> 
> J'ai aussi partag un lien sur le fait que les employ de la grande distribution ne bnficieront majoritairement pas des primes promises (du au fait qu'elles ne sont pas obligatoire) par l'xecutif mais a tu ne le relves pas.


Je trouve que dj, quand un prsident vient te voir a montre une certaine forme de reconnaissance. 
a vous parat peut tre rien, mais pour beaucoup c est un signal important.

C est pas moins pertinent que des applaudissement  20h en tout cas...


Pour le caractre non obligaroire des primes j avais pas vu. J ai vite survol les rponses... pas eu le temps de faire mieux.

----------


## DevTroglodyte

> Je trouve que dj, quand un prsident vient te voir a montre une certaine forme de reconnaissance. 
> a vous parat peut tre rien, mais pour beaucoup c est un signal important.


Non. Ca ne tmoigne que d'une forme d'opportunisme. Il s'en cogne des caissires. Il ne voit que sa courbe de popularit, et pour a, faut de la com. Et c'est tout ce qu'il fait.

----------


## ABCIWEB

> Les pauvres caissires n ont donc aucun mrite  aller risquer leur vie pour maintenir les magasins ouverts pour un pauvre smic ? 
> ...
> Je trouve que dj, quand un prsident vient te voir a montre une certaine forme de reconnaissance. 
> 
> a vous parat peut tre rien, mais pour beaucoup c est un signal important.
> 
> C est pas moins pertinent que des applaudissement  20h en tout cas...
> 
> 
> Pour le caractre non obligaroire des primes j avais pas vu. J ai vite survol les rponses... pas eu le temps de faire mieux.


Tu prends vraiment les caissires pour des connes. Elles prfreraient avoir des primes ou/et qu'on amliore leurs conditions de travail plutt que de servir la com d'un Mickey qui fait semblant de s'intresser.

Tu n'as pas un peu honte de comparer la com de Macron aux applaudissements sincres d'une population reconnaissante ?

Il s'agit aussi et surtout de montrer qu'on peut prendre des risques sans compensation d'aucune sorte uniquement pour soutenir l'conomie, ce qui est un message direct aux autres catgories de salaris. 

Et bien sr tu n'as pas eu le temps de regarder que les primes n'taient pas obligatoires... Tu survoles, tu n'as pas le temps de faire mieux, mais tu trouves quand mme le temps de soutenir aveuglment Macron et son gouvernement... avec des arguments  faire rougir de honte tout neurone un tant soi peu critique.

----------


## ABCIWEB

Bon puisqu'on en est pas  un hors sujet prs, toujours concernant le covid19, une tude d'une quipe de l'hpital de la Piti Salptrire semblerait indiquer que la nicotine aurait des vertus prventives. Ils esprent que cela soit la nicotine, car pour l'instant ils ont juste observ sur un chantillon de 480 patients (350 hospitaliss et 130 patients plus lgers accueillis en ambulatoire) "qu'il y a  peu prs 80 % de moins de fumeurs dans les populations Covid que dans la population gnrale, de mme sexe et de mme ge." Cette thse devrait bientt faire l'objet d'une tude clinique.

source
Avec la quantit industrielle d'e liquide que je vapote (plus de 10ml/jour), j'ai trs envie d'y croire  ::lol::

----------


## Neckara

> Tu n'as pas un peu honte de comparer la com de Macron aux applaudissements sincres d'une population reconnaissante ?


Bah, l'un comme l'autre ce n'est pas ce qui va les nourrir.


Applaudir, c'est facile. Agir, plus compliqu.

Il me semble hypocrite d'applaudir si on n'est pas prt  participer, ne serait-ce que financirement. Ce ne sont pas des bravos qui vont amliorer leurs conditions de travail.


Si je me permet de faire un parallle abusif, c'est comme si tu avais un voleur qui s'attaque  une grand-mre. Une personne intervient, se fait tabasser par le voleur, tandis que le public reste inactif et se contente d'encourager celui qui est intervenu. Certaines personnes allant mme jusqu' donner des petits coups de pouces au voleur.

On se foutait d'eux avant, l on les applaudit, et aprs, est-ce qu'on va continuer de s'en foutre ?
E.g. Les internes se font exploiter avec des horaires de travail pas possibles, pour une paye ridicule. Peut-on vraiment les applaudir tout en leur crachant  la gueule depuis des annes ?


Personnellement, je trouve a presque limite insultant.

----------


## Ryu2000

a arrive enfin dans les mdias mainstream !
Pour sortir de la crise, il faut rapatrier nos productions... quoi quen pense lEurope!



> Les propos de Margrethe Vestager traduisent de faon caricaturale *lintgrisme nolibral qui prvaut, contre vents et mares, au sein de la Commission europenne.* La commissaire identifie les principes de la concurrence au Bien commun. Elle considre quils doivent sappliquer en toutes circonstances. Ce point de vue demeure trs prsent au sein des pays dEurope du nord. Sil venait  prvaloir dans la gestion de cette crise, il contribuerait invitablement  miner le fonctionnement dune Union europenne dj trs affaiblie par les divisions entre ses membres, et en particulier entre les pays du nord et les pays du sud de lEurope.
> (...)
> *Leuro a fonctionn principalement  lavantage de lAllemagne* (et des pays de lex-zone Deutschmark). La raison en est que le cours de leuro a favoris les entreprises allemandes dont les exportations se sont retrouves en phase avec lvolution de la demande mondiale (automobile, machines-outils, etc.). Ces entreprises ont renforc leur position sur les marchs des pays mergents, et en premier lieu la Chine. Par contre, *le cours de leuro sest avr trop lev pour les entreprises franaises ou italiennes.* Celles-ci ont vu leur position commerciale sroder au fil des annes. *Lindustrie franaise est devenue une industrie rachitique, qui na cess depuis dix ans de dcliner.*
> (...)
> Scnario 3: les tensions saccentuent. Les divergences deviendront insoutenables. Larrogance (dont fait preuve Mme Vestager) y aura aussi sa part. *Aprs le Brexit, lItalie pourra choisir de sen aller.* Ce sera alors le scnario du dcouplage. LEurope se dlitera dans un climat de chikaya.  la mcanique institutionnelle de Bruxelles se substitueront de nouvelles alliances plus souples. LEurope actuelle fera place  un nouveau concert des nations avec des engagements a minima et des regroupements  la carte: une Europe du nord (et une Europe centrale) sous influence allemande ; une Europe du sud autour de la France et de lItalie.

----------


## ABCIWEB

> Bah, l'un comme l'autre ce n'est pas ce qui va les nourrir.


Je n'ai jamais dit que c'tait suffisant, j'ai dit que les applaudissements du personnel hospitalier n'avaient rien de comparable avec une visite de Macron dans des magasins de vente. Mme si le gain est nul dans les deux cas, entre des applaudissements sincres d'une part, et un faux cul qui fait sa com d'autre part, le ressenti n'est pas identique. D'un ct cela donne du courage, et de l'autre cela donne juste envie d'envoyer des baffes au connard.





> On se foutait d'eux avant, l on les applaudit, et aprs, est-ce qu'on va continuer de s'en foutre ?
> E.g. Les internes se font exploiter avec des horaires de travail pas possibles, pour une paye ridicule. Peut-on vraiment les applaudir tout en leur crachant  la gueule depuis des annes ?
> 
> Personnellement, je trouve a presque limite insultant.


Je ne me souviens pas avoir vu ou entendu le peuple insulter ou se foutre du personnel hospitalier. Il est o ton groupe tmoin, pourquoi tu dis "on" ? Pour dtourner la responsabilit sur le peuple et diluer la faute pourtant vidente des responsables politiques dans l'arbitrage du budget ? La ficelle est un peu grosse.

----------


## Neckara

> Je ne me souviens pas avoir vu ou entendu le peuple insulter ou se foutre du personnel hospitalier.


Certains se font agresser, de mme que e.g. des pompiers. Les patients ne sont pas toujours cool aussi.
Mais ce n'est pas vraiment de cela dont je faisais allusion.

Je parlais plus du fait qu'on les payait au lance-pierre avec des conditions de travail trs dur.





> Il est o ton groupe tmoin, pourquoi tu dis "on" ? Pour dtourner la responsabilit sur le peuple et diluer la faute pourtant vidente des responsables politiques dans l'arbitrage du budget ? La ficelle est un peu grosse.


Allons, on est en dmocratie. S'il y a une relle volont du peuple, crois bien que les politiciens se feront un plaisir d'agir pour gratter des points dans les sondages. L'opposition se fera un malin plaisir de remuer le couteau dans la plaie jusqu' ce que cela soit rgl.

On qu'on ne vienne pas me parler du gouvernement qui serait sourd  des manifestations quand ces dernires, au choix :
ne concerne qu'une petite minorit ;n'ont pas de revendications clairement dfinies ou ont des revendications contradictoires ;sont irralistes / infaisaibles /  ct de la plaque (e.g. n'a pas lu le contenu de la loi propose) ;concerne une rforme nulle, mais juge ncessaire (e.g. retranscription dans la loi de directives europennes) ;sera oublie quand les vacances approcheront.

Mais si il y avait une relle proccupation du peuple, t'inquite pas que certains feront leur campagne dessus. Le problme c'est qu'en ralit, on les applaudit, mais on les oubliera dans 3 mois. Sans lobbyisme grass-root, il y a peu de chances que a change, malheureusement.


Le problme est qu'on a les politiciens qu'on mrite

----------


## ABCIWEB

> Allons, on est en dmocratie. S'il y a une relle volont du peuple, crois bien que les politiciens se feront un plaisir d'agir pour gratter des points dans les sondages. L'opposition se fera un malin plaisir de remuer le couteau dans la plaie jusqu' ce que cela soit rgl.
> ...
> Le problme est qu'on a les politiciens qu'on mrite


Nan mais tu habites o ? Prenons l'exemple des aroports de Paris, toute l'opposition de droite comme de gauche ainsi qu'une grande majorit du peuple taient contre la privatisation mais Macron et ses dputs fantoches s'en foutaient et finalement c'est le covid19 qui a stopp leur connerie.

Qu'est-ce que tu appelles une dmocratie ? Voter une fois tous les cinq ans et subir une dictature  coups de LBD le reste du temps ? On a pas les politiciens qu'on mrite, on a ceux qui sont mis en avant par des mdias corrompus achets par les multinationales. Le systme dmocratique est corrompu  tous les niveaux, avant les lections et aprs les lections avec la cinquime rpublique qui donne les pouvoirs absolus au vainqueur qui ensuite en profite pour taper sans complexe dans les caisses de l'tat et engraisser ses commanditaires. C'est ainsi qu'on se retrouve en sous effectif dans les urgences, en manque de lits dans les hpitaux, et en manque de matriel en tout genre. Aucun rapport avec une quelconque volont populaire.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Certains se font agresser, de mme que e.g. des pompiers.


Les agressions de pompiers et de policiers a vient des racailles de banlieue :
Couvre-feu, dsarmement des racailles : droite et RN exigent une rponse aux violences urbaines



> A droite encore, le prsident de Debout la France, Nicolas Dupont-Aignan, a dnonc  son tour les violences contre les forces de l'ordre. *La racaille provoque les Franais confins, se moque des rgles sanitaires, tire au mortier sur nos forces de l'ordre... Exigeons la tolrance zro pour ces voyous, faisons-nous enfin respecter*, a-t-il crit sur Twitter le 20 avril.  Il a tabli un parallle entre ces vnements et la baisse du nombre de personnes dtenues dans les prisons de prs de 8 000 en un mois, baisse dcide dans le but de rduire les risques de propagation du virus en milieu pnitencier. Pendant que les voyous provoquent des meutes en toute impunit, [la ministre de la Justice Nicole Belloubet] libre 10 000 dtenus, a-t-il tweet le 21 avril.
> (...)
> Selon un document du bureau du procureur de la Rpublique prs le Tribunal judiciaire qui dtaillait le profil pnal du conducteur accident, ce motard est *un homme de 30 ans, condamn  14 reprises, notamment pour infractions  la lgislation sur les stupfiants, refus d'obtemprer, violences aggraves, extorsion... et plusieurs fois incarcr*, qui a fait l'objet de trois verbalisations pour violation du confinement.


Aujourd'hui il y a des gens qui essaient de voler des masques  des infirmires et c'est probablement des racailles :
Coronavirus en France : une infirmire librale braque au couteau pour des masques



> "La jeune femme ge de 32 ans venait de soigner une patiente lorsquelle a t aborde dans la rue par un homme casqu et gant", relate Ouest-France. Il lui a d'abord demand d'aider un ami, son complice, soi-disant victime dun malaise. Mais cet appel au secours tait en ralit un pige : "*Il ma menace avec un couteau de type cran darrt et ma dit : Tu me donnes tes masques ou je te plante !*", tmoigne linfirmire  France 3 Grand Est.
> 
> La professionnelle de sant a d ouvrir son coffre et remettre une quinzaine de masques chirurgicaux aux deux malfrats. *Ces derniers ont ensuite pris la fuite  scooter.*





> Je parlais plus du fait qu'on les payait au lance-pierre avec des conditions de travail trs dur.


Ouais c'est vrai que les infirmires mriteraient de gagner plus (ainsi que les caissires).

a fait longtemps que lhpital public se dgrade, il y avait des manifestations en fin 2019 :
Manifestation pour sauver l'hpital public: "Les infirmires n'en peuvent plus, tous les jours elles sont en pleurs"

Crise de lhpital :  Si on est l, tous les soignants, cest que cest grave 



> Touche pas  mon hosto ,  Les calculs sont pas bons, Agns , * La sant nest pas une marchandise* ,  Stop au Buzyness  Sur les pancartes, au dos des blouses blanches, le ton est  la colre. Quils soient en pdiatrie, en psychiatrie, aux urgences, quelles prennent soin des concitoyens en tant quinfirmire, mdecin, assistante sociale, cest tous les professionnels de sant qui sont descendus dans la rue ce jeudi.
> 
> Pour beaucoup, cest la premire fois quils dfilent au son de  Motivs, motivs .  Mme les doyens de la facult nous ont encourags  manifester, cest exceptionnel , assure Jrmy, externe.  Ce rassemblement est indit parce que des aides-soignants aux chefs de service, tout le monde dfile, souligne Vronique Abadie, chef du service de pdiatrie gnrale de Necker (AP-HP). Cest pas notre culture dtre dans la rue. Si on est l, tous les soignants, cest que cest grave. 
> 
> Vers le milieu du cortge, Cline, Yasmine, Jean-Marc et Philippe, tous infirmiers  lhpital Ambroise Par,  Boulogne (Hauts-de-Seine) marchent cte  cte.  Notre hpital meurt, tranche Yasmine, 35 ans de mtier dans les pattes et la colre en bandoulire. *On ferme des lits, nos infirmires sessoufflent, il ny a pas de suivi dans les services, on manque de tout.*   Avec une hausse dactivit , complte son collgue Jean-Marc.


D'aprs moi le problme vient en partie de l'UE, parce que dans les GOPE on demande aux tats de rduire les dpenses dans le domaine de la sant.




> S'il y a une relle volont du peuple, crois bien que les politiciens se feront un plaisir d'agir pour gratter des points dans les sondages. L'opposition se fera un malin plaisir de remuer le couteau dans la plaie jusqu' ce que cela soit rgl.


Il y a une grosse diffrence entre les programmes des candidats et la ralit, gnralement les prsidents n'essaient pas de suivre leur programme. En 2016 tout le monde tait choqu parce que Trump essayait de tenir ses promesses.
L'opposition peut toujours gueuler, qu'est-ce que a change ? Sarkozy a fait un mandat, Hollande a fait un mandat, Macron devrait faire pareil. Ils ont fini avec une cote de popularit trs faible, mais ils ont t au pouvoir 5 ans.




> ne concerne qu'une petite minorit ;n'ont pas de revendications clairement dfinies ou ont des revendications contradictoires ;


Le mouvement des gilets jaunes est bon sur ces 2 points, il demande clairement que le peuple soit moins cras par les taxes et que le systme devienne un peu dmocratique, ce qui concerne tout le monde.
Aprs si on regarde les manifestations d'infirmires c'est clair aussi :



> Hpital urgence vitale . Cest sur un cercueil en carton que ces mots sont gravs. Ce jeudi,  Paris, infirmires, aides-soignants, mdecins, tudiants en sant, et mme chefs de service dfilaient de Port Royal aux Invalides  Paris pour crier leur ras-le-bol. Une mare de blouses blanches, bleues, vertes et de calots multicolores a envahi le boulevard Montparnasse (14e arrondissement). *Avec pour objectif de pousser le gouvernement  dbloquer davantage de moyens pour lhpital public*, alors quEmmanuel Macron a annonc des dcisions fortes qui seront dvoiles mercredi prochain.





> Le problme c'est qu'en ralit, on les applaudit, mais on les oubliera dans 3 mois.


Le peuple respecte les infirmires. On sait qu'elles font beaucoup d'heures, dans des mauvaises conditions et qu'elles sont mal pay.
Le problme c'est l'UE et les gouvernements qui rduisent les budgets. L'UE se calque sur le modle US, l'objectif c'est de faire un service public minimal, pour avoir de la qualit il faut payer beaucoup plus cher en passant par le priv.




> Le problme est qu'on a les politiciens qu'on mrite


Il faudrait changer l'quipe qui est au pouvoir depuis des dcennies. Une rvolution ne ferait pas de mal, parce que si on en est l c'est  cause de type comme Sarkozy, Hollande, Macron.
Et l on pourrait aussi parler des ministres de la sant qui sont juste des agents de l'industrie pharmaceutique... Roselyne Bachelot, Marisol Touraine, Agns Buzyn, c'tait quand mme bien de la merde.

En parlant de labo, j'ai entendu un mdecin qui explique bien ce qu'il se passe :


Il est un peu remont contre les labos le type (en ce moment quand je met n'importe quelle vido YouTube a enchane automatiquement sur des vidos de Sud Radio, je ne sais pas pourquoi).




> D'un ct cela donne du courage, et de l'autre cela donne juste envie d'envoyer des baffes au connard.


Ouais voil les infirmires peuvent se dire qu'elles se font exploiter, qu'elles sont mal pay, que les dirigeants n'en ont rien  foutre d'elles, mais au moins le peuple les respecte. (comme les caissires)

----------


## el_slapper

> (.../...)
> Ensuite, des chiffres disponibles, cela ne semble mme pas sauver des vies au contraire
> (.../...)


a dpend qui mesure et quoi. 

https://www.marianne.net/monde/nous-...box=1587146397

Cas intressant, parcequ'on a  faire  un mdecin habitu de la chloroquine (ben oui, le Sngal est bourr de palu, et la chloroquine est utilise de manire routinre contre le palu). Il a l'impression que a marche... mais seulement si utilis  un stade prcis du dveloppement de la maladie. Donc il limite l'utilisation aux cas qui sont au "bon" niveau de dveloppement, pas avant, pas aprs. Et il est assez lucide pour attendre les rsultats d'tudes plus compltes.

Et il m'a l'air scientifiquement plus fiable que Raoult : 




> Bien sr ! Non seulement nous allons dmarrer une tude, mais nous allons mme faire une analyse rtrospective. A ce moment-l nous pourrons discuter et analyser les rsultats. Nous pourrons aussi dfinir si les amliorations constates sur les patients aprs l'injection du traitement  la chloroquine sont dues  leffet placebo ou non.


En bref, il l'utilise parce-que son instinct de mdecin lui dicte de l'utiliser... mais il n'est pas fou, et veut vrifier que son instinct ne lui raconte pas de btises. Une position qui me parait bien plus rationnelle. Et pour lui, il n'y a pour l'instant de science ni pour, ni contre : 




> Par ailleurs, je constate quil y a une sorte dhystrie collective autour de ce traitement. Ce qui est clair, cest que ltude de Didier Raoult a des failles et ceux qui essaient de dnigrer son travail ont jusqu prsent aussi ont des failles. Les seules tudes qui nous permettront dtre plus  laise, ce sont celles de lOMS avec un test sur 800 patients, ou encore lessai clinique europen Discovery. Il sagira dtudes plus poses et certainement mieux documentes. Celles-ci permettront de se questionner sur nos attitudes et ainsi juger si elles sont condamnables sur le plan scientifique, pas sur le plan mdical.


Je suis d'accord avec lui. Ce n'est pas parce-que le docteur Raoult a des pratiques, euh, _discutables_, pour rester poli, que son protocole est inutile. Christophe Colomb a mont son expdition sur une erreur grossire de calcul (l ou il a trouv l'Amrique, il croyait trouver l'Inde). Et pas mal d'tudes pour casser ses rsultats sont tout aussi bidonnes que la sienne. Il y a normment de politique l-dedans, c'est pourquoi je considre les rsultats franais (pour ou contre) totalement suspects. Je prfre regarder l ou la question est moins polmique, et ou les gens srieux peuvent bosser en toute tranquillit. Encore une fois, l'attitude du docteur Seydi qui prend le risque de suivre son instinct, _tout en mettant en place de quoi vrifier que son instinct ne le trompe pas_, me parait raisonnable.

(Bon,  97 ans, et  la suite de 2 ans de pneumonie qui ne cessait de s'aggraver, ma grand-mre n'aurait pas t sauve par ce protocole. Ni par aucun autre)

----------


## ddoumeche

> Le fait qu'il soit plus mortel qu'une grippe ne signifie pas que la mortalit ne soit pas trs faible.
> 
> 1. On est  ~1.38% de mortalit (je prsume par cas ?). Le SARS c'est 10 fois plus
> 2. Dj l'abstract est faux _with a mortality rate of 0.5%, in elderly patients._. On va dire *10%* de mortalit pour les personnes ges
> 3. l'exclusion de patients  risque fait mcaniquement baisser les taux de mortalits
> 4. Ce qui est faux, vu que ce taux concerne l'ensemble de l'chantillon, et non le sous-chantillon des personnes ges.
> 5. Cela aurait t trop dur de nous dire en 2 phrases en cas les donnes de Lyon sont plus pertinentes ?
> 6. C'est bien de nous prendre pour des abruti avec un texte crit en allemand Ce n'est pas une tude
> 7. Et on s'en fout que ce ne sont pas un chiffre 
> ...



1. Je te laisse la responsabilit de tes propos lorsque tu prtends que le covid est une maladie bnigne

2. Raoult a donc inclus les plus de 60 ans contrairement  ce que tu affirmais mensongrement. Ensuite aucune preuve que l'abstract soit faux, surtout en sortant un taux fantaisiste de mortalit de 10%, suprieur de 30%  celui calcul dans l'tude du Lancet.
Edit: le taux de mortalit en chine est de 6.38% et non pas 7%, 10% feraient donc une "lgre" hausse de 56%.

3. tu te rptes : tu suggres donc de faire des tests mdicamenteux sur des patients sensibles aux contre-indications donc risquant de dcder. C'est intelligent, les AMM vont se faire rares et on se soignera  la camomille. Les mdecins allemands et chinois ont-ils administr n'importe quoi sans tenir compte des cas cliniques ? 
ton anesthsiste a-t'il vrifi tes antcdents allergiques pour cette opration des chevilles ?

4. pure hypothse base sur un chiffre bidon (cf point n2)

5. tu te rptes, donc mme rponse : tu n'as qu' drouler la discussion ou regarder les chiffres de la sant publique (Lyon est dans le dpartement du Rhne) et faire un ratio. Est-ce compliqu ? on a pu voir que les ratios te posaient des soucis.

6. C'est pourtant un des documents de rfrence de ton youtuber. Youtuber dont la thse centrale est de dire que le groupe test n'a pas de meilleurs rsultats qu'un autre groupe tmoin .... dont il est incapable de nous dire comment il a t trait. Est-ce  dire que vous ne l'avez pas lu ce document ?
Si c'est le cas, lui et ses followers sont effectivement de complets abrutis.

7. le neckaraisme n'a pas besoin de chiffres, les chiffres sont fatigants pour la tte.

8. voila des chiffres et les bnfices : 4 dcs attribuables au Plaquenil contre 20,788 attribuables au covid, et une mortalit de 43% infrieure  la moyenne nationale dans les Bouches du Rhne.
Mais il suffit dnoncer une fatwa disant en rsum "la Providence m'a expliqu dans mes songes que l'quipement hospitalier tait bien meilleur  Marseilles qu' Paris", ce qui n'est pas dmontr (car invalidable ?). Qu'importe car ce qui est  recherch est le Dogme, pas la vrit. Evidemment, quand on ne sait rien dmontrer.

9. en quoi les conneries que tu as imagin entendre  la tl nous importent-t'elles ?

Perronne a raison, ces petits mecs ne savent pas rflchir.

----------


## pmithrandir

Bonjour, 
Je viens de crer une arne discussion spare pour traiter du COVID et des traitements.

Autant les aspects confinements / approvisionnement me semble relever de la discussion gnraliste de politique dans laquelle nous nous trouvons, autant le choix des traitements et la controverse associe me semble hors sujet et nous empche de discuter d'autres points.

----------


## ddoumeche

> Un article en anglais: More deaths, no benefit from malaria drug in VA virus study
> Source : apnews, MARILYNN MARCHIONE, le 21 avril 2020


L'tude non clinique (sur base de donne) porte sur des patients dont certains atteints d'insuffisance cardiaque (Congestive heart failure, page 20) dans les groupes tests, particulirement dans le groupe HCQ seul (jusqu' 25%).
Bizarrement, la posologie n'est pas indique... et les patients du groupe tmoin se retrouvent dans le groupe test lors de la ventilation: on passe de 177  158 et 85% de ceux qui sont transfrs dcdent. Tout en donnant au groupe contrle un traitement AZ en douce.

Voila sans doute une belle tude dans les rgles de l'art de la zttique, puisqu'ils ne protestent pas.

La journaliste ayant crit l'article fait rfrence  une autre tude, brsilienne : on peut apprendre que les patients prenant 2x600mg par jour d'HCQ dveloppaient des problmes cardiaques, information sans grand intret. Rsultats finaux attendus fin aot  :8-): 




> En bref, il l'utilise parce-que son instinct de mdecin lui dicte de l'utiliser... mais il n'est pas fou, et veut vrifier que son instinct ne lui raconte pas de btises. Une position qui me parait bien plus rationnelle. Et pour lui, il n'y a pour l'instant de science ni pour, ni contre


Non. Il utilise le Plaquenil parce qu'il a eu vent des communications de Raoult qui a su se mdiatiser, et qu'ensuite son instinct de mdecin lui a dict de tester. Si Raoult n'avait rien dit et attendu bien sagement fin avril d'avoir une tude carre pile poil publi mi mai, il n'en aurait rien fait.




> Cette tude a des failles et des imperfections mais jai trouv ses rsultats intressants malgr tout. Comme le docteur Raoult, nous avons constat une baisse de la charge virale au bout dune semaine


Quid de la vaccination par la rage du petit Joseph Meister ?

----------


## Marco46

> Je trouve que dj, quand un prsident vient te voir a montre une certaine forme de reconnaissance. 
> a vous parat peut tre rien, mais pour beaucoup c est un signal important.


Une preuve de plus que seule la communication est importante pour les Macronistes.

Je te la fais courte, l'tat  command  des industriels franais 10K respirateurs pour lutter contre le COVID. Or dans les 10K il y en a 8,5K qui sont inutiles car trop lgers (respirateurs de transport inadapts aux cas COVID).

Incroyable non ?

Et toutes les semaines on dcouvre une nouvelle connerie ...

----------


## Gunny

Macron s'entretient avec les maires,  moins de 3 semaines du dbut du dconfinement 





> "La gestion de la crise va tre de plus en plus dconcentre et les maires seront notamment  la manoeuvre", explique l'Elyse.


Traduction : a va tre la grosse merde mais on ne veut pas prendre de responsabilits

----------


## Ryu2000

> 1. Je te laisse la responsabilit de tes propos lorsque tu prtends que le covid est une maladie bnigne


On n'a pas le recul ncessaire, mais apparemment dans l'crasante majorit des cas la maladie passe facilement.
Par exemple il y a un paquet d'asymptomatiques qui ont fini guris, ces personnes ont des lsions pulmonaires mais a va peut-tre se rparer avec le temps. On ne sait pas encore si les squelles sont grave  long terme.
Il y a clairement pire que le SARS-CoV-2 comme maladie ( moins que les squelles posent problme avec le temps).

===
Le gouvernement envisage de dconfiner la France par zone (dpartement ? rgion ?).
Coronavirus : Emmanuel Macron rflchit  un dconfinement par territoires en France



> Dix jours plus tard,  *la doctrine est en train de bouger* , rvle un habitu de lElyse. Selon nos informations, lquipe dirige par Jean Castex, le  M. Dconfinement  du gouvernement, a bien sur sa table lhypothse  parmi dautres  dun dconfinement rgionalis.
> 
> Le chef de lEtat souhaite dsormais, quel que soit le plan retenu, laisser une large place  lapprciation locale.  Nous sommes partis dune logique trs concentre. Le prsident veut maintenant avancer sur une logique diffrencie par territoires , souligne un proche, qui voque  une dconcentration du dconfinement .


Ils ont encore 2 semaines pour trouver un plan, les nouvelles donnes qui vont arriver d'ici l leur donneront des prcisions et ils vont s'adapter.

Pourvu que a face comme avec le SARS-CoV-1 et que la maladie disparaisse avant qu'un vaccin n'arrive.

----------


## pmithrandir

> Une preuve de plus que seule la communication est importante pour les Macronistes.
> 
> Je te la fais courte, l'tat  command  des industriels franais 10K respirateurs pour lutter contre le COVID. Or dans les 10K il y en a 8,5K qui sont inutiles car trop lgers (respirateurs de transport inadapts aux cas COVID).
> 
> Incroyable non ?
> 
> Et toutes les semaines on dcouvre une nouvelle connerie ...


Je n'ai regard que ton article, et ce que l'on voit se dessiner c'est : 
 - Au royaume uni, ils l'utilisent
 - Le respirateur peut tre utilis soit en fin de Covid, soit pour d'autres maladies

Il faut donc voir le problme dans son ensemble pour porter un jugement.
 - Si ca permet de librer des respirateur haut de gamme utiliss par ailleur sur des patients qui n'en ont pas ou plus besoin, ca fait bien une augmentation du nombre de respirateur
 - Si en revanche les hpitaux ne peuvent pas les utiliser quelque soit la maladie, c'est plus compliqu.

On peut aussi imaginer celui qui en aurait un peu besoin, mais qui n'y a pas du tout accs parce que y a rien de dispo, et qui voit sa situation devenir critique ncessitant un respirateur plus puissant alors que le simple aurait suffit.

Je suis d'accord avec toi, a ne semble pas bon, de la a dire que seule la communication compte, je continue a penser que tu es de mauvaise foi.


Et pour revenir aux caissires, je connais peu de gens qui ne sont pas content quand leur patron, ou une quelconque personne avec un peu de pouvoir, prend de son temps pour venir parler avec eux et les couter.
Parce que contrairement a ce que tu penses, la majeure partie des gens fonctionne bien plus  l'motionnel qu' l'argent.
Tu peux tre sur que la plupart ont pris des selfie avec lui, etc... tu penses vraiment que a aurait t le cas si elles trouvait mprisable sa venue ?


J'ai vu cette pratique aussi dans le monde du travail. Ou le grand patron, une fois de temps en temps venait dans un des open space pour "taper sur l'paule" d'un salari, ou plus prcisment pour lui dire merci en citant quelques trucs que le salari avait accompli. Et bien le poids d'un merci reste fort.

----------


## el_slapper

> (.../...)
> 
> J'ai vu cette pratique aussi dans le monde du travail. Ou le grand patron, une fois de temps en temps venait dans un des open space pour "taper sur l'paule" d'un salari, ou plus prcisment pour lui dire merci en citant quelques trucs que le salari avait accompli. Et bien le poids d'un merci reste fort.


20 ans de carrire. Une fois, une seule, le DSI a envoy un mail de flicitations pour moi. Enfin, il ne faut pas rver, il ne connaissait pas mon nom, mais "merci de transmettre un grand merci au personnel qui a rgl le problme machin", qui descend toute la hirarchie jusqu' moi, a fait son effet, en effet. Je suis assez peu sensible  la flatterie, mais  minima je dois reconnatre qu'il avait bien peru l'importance du problme. Et constat que le problme avait t rgl. Soudain, on se rend compte qu'on existe.

----------


## Jipt

On est face  un problme mondial et aux dernires nouvelles (ce soir), chaque pays va grer le dconfinement  sa manire. Des abrutis complets, mha.

Mais a sert  quoi, l'ONU, l'OMS et tout ce genre de machins ?

On est pas sorti de cette engeance  ::roll::

----------


## foetus

> L'tude non clinique (sur base de donne) porte sur des patients dont certains atteints d'insuffisance cardiaque (Congestive heart failure, page 20) dans les groupes tests, particulirement dans le groupe HCQ seul (jusqu' 25%).
> Bizarrement, la posologie n'est pas indique... et les patients du groupe tmoin se retrouvent dans le groupe test lors de la ventilation: on passe de 177  158 et 85% de ceux qui sont transfrs dcdent. Tout en donnant au groupe contrle un traitement AZ en douce.
> 
> Voila sans doute une belle tude dans les rgles de l'art de la zttique, puisqu'ils ne protestent pas.


C'est vrai que ce sont des statistiques  ::mrgreen:: , mais qui confirment ce qu'on constate/ sait :
Le traitement azithromycine + chloroquine ne sert  rien pour ceux qui vont  l'hpital. Voire pire, le traitement attaque les organes.On est au mme point sur les cas bnins : est-ce efficace ?
Je ne suis pas expert  ::wow:: , mais apparemment, c'est surtout *l'association* des 2 mdicaments qui est dangereuse.

C'est vrai que ce sont des statistiques  ::mrgreen:: , mais peut-on reprocher "l'approche terrain" d'1 tude (certes au doigt mouill), lorsqu'on crie au gnie pour cette mme "approche terrain" du docteur Raoult. Surtout que :
il n'explique pas sa mthode d'inclusion (il a pris 1000 patients sur + de 2000) et apparemment en retirant certains morts.son taux de ltalit par infects (<- il me semble que c'est le terme technique  ::oops:: ) est 1 choua suprieur (mais rien de grave) que les pays qui testent et qui n'utilisent pas son traitement (Allemagne et Core)

----------


## tanaka59

Bonsoir, 




> On est face  un problme mondial et aux dernires nouvelles (ce soir), chaque pays va grer le dconfinement  sa manire. Des abrutis complets, mha.
> 
> Mais a sert  quoi, l'ONU, l'OMS et tout ce genre de machins ?
> 
> On est pas sorti de cette engeance


Tout  fait ! 

D'ailleurs aujourd'hui un sommet europen des 27 pour entre autre la leve des contrles aux frontires intra Schengen ! 

Un exemple criant la frontire franco-belge ... ce qui est autoris ne l'ai pas de l'autre ... mais vu que beaucoup de monde  une vie  cheval sur 2 pays on se retrouve avec des situations farfelues, absurdes , dnu de tout sens ... Dans certains cas un belge peut tre bloqu en France et inversement ... 

Au plus le temps avance , au plus les nordistes et wallons se demandent comment ils pourront passer la frontire aprs le 11 mai. Beaucoup sont en train de se demander si ils ne faudra pas ruser ... au vu du manque criant d'information, se sera la roulette russe ... C'est beau l'europe ... 

Vive la bureaucratie et les situations chaotiques.

----------


## ddoumeche

> C'est vrai que ce sont des statistiques , mais qui confirment ce qu'on constate/ sait :


Je t'ai rpondu ici.




> Une preuve de plus que seule la communication est importante pour les Macronistes.


Les industriels semblent dire que ces respirateurs de poche sont utilisables et utiliss par le NHS britannique pour les cas COVID. Info, intox ?

----------


## Marco46

C'est le genre de matriel embarqu dans une ambulance pour un transport. De ce qu'on m'a expliqu il est fortement recommand de ne pas prolonger l'usage trs longtemps. Donc quelques heures pourquoi pas, pour l'ensemble d'une hospitalisation non.

Mais 10K a fait plus classe que 1,5K sur un communiqu de presse ...

----------


## Ryu2000

> mais vu que beaucoup de monde  une vie  cheval sur 2 pays on se retrouve avec des situations farfelues, absurdes , dnu de tout sens ... Dans certains cas un belge peut tre bloqu en France et inversement ...


En tout cas les gens qui travaillent en Suisse et vivent en France n'ont pas de problme pour aller au boulot chaque jour, le seul truc un peu pnible c'est que certaines douanes sont fermes donc ils doivent faire un dtour, ce qui peut leur faire perdre du temps. Mais d'un autre ct comme il y a moins de voitures sur la route, certains gagnent du temps.

Aprs un Belge bloqu en France et un Franais bloqu en Belgique a me parait louche, normalement t'as le droit de rentrer dans ton pays, mais aprs t'as plus le droit d'en sortir.
Mais a va, si a se trouve  partir d'aot/septembre les gens auront le droit de traverser les frontires.  ::P: 
En principe aujourd'hui on ne peut que rester chez soi ou aller faire ses courses, donc je ne vois pas bien pourquoi on traverserait des frontires, il y a des magasins dans tous les pays.

Apparemment il y a un village Suisse et un village Franais qui font exception :
Courses en France interdites... sauf pour les Gingolais



> Encore une fois, l'amiti qui lie les deux villages de Saint-Gingolph France et Suisse fait l'exception. Une belle exception en ces temps obscurcis par le Covid-19. Maire tout juste rlue, Graldine Pflieger a obtenu ce lundi de haute lutte que les Gingolais suisses (environ 1000 Valaisans) puissent, muni d'un justificatif de rsidence, passer la frontire pour faire quelques courses dans la partie franaise. Magasin d'alimentation, pharmacie, kiosque, boulangerie-ptisserie y sont ouverts. C'est le prfet de Haute-Savoie qui a donn le laissez-passer.

----------


## el_slapper

> C'est le genre de matriel embarqu dans une ambulance pour un transport. De ce qu'on m'a expliqu il est fortement recommand de ne pas prolonger l'usage trs longtemps. Donc quelques heures pourquoi pas, pour l'ensemble d'une hospitalisation non.
> 
> Mais 10K a fait plus classe que 1,5K sur un communiqu de presse ...


Par contre, utilis pour d'autres pathologies moins lourdes, a peut quand mme faire le boulot. Comme tous les respirateurs lourds sont utiliss, a peut servir quand mme. Moins utile, certes, mais pas totalement absurde. Il faudra plus de chiffres pour trancher. Et comme la plupart des chiffres qu'on nous sert sont faux... je ne trancherais pas.

----------


## Jipt

Aux dernires nouvelles et voyant la prcipitation pour tout remettre en branle, la rponse  la question est 
*NON !*

----------


## benjani13

> Aux dernires nouvelles et voyant la prcipitation pour tout remettre en branle, la rponse  la question est 
> *NON !*


J'ai entendu trs rcemment le DG d'une grande institution financire publique dire qu'il n'y aura pas de "monde d'aprs" diffrent du monde d'avant... Et il ne le dplorait pas hein si jamais vous aviez encore un brin d'espoir.

----------


## tanaka59

Bonjour, 




> Mais a va, si a se trouve  partir d'aot/septembre les gens auront le droit de traverser les frontires.


Mais bien sur ... 

L'tudiant franais qui devait aller sinscrire  l'universit belge ne pourra pas, et le scolaire belge qui vient  l'cole en France ne pourra pas non. 

Tout comme on va empcher les familles de se voir. Ou encore un propritaire de bien immobilier (mme secondaire), qui comme un rsident permanent  aussi des obligations lgal ... Payer ses factures, pays des impts, rpondre  des obligations administratives ...  




> En principe aujourd'hui on ne peut que rester chez soi ou aller faire ses courses, donc je ne vois pas bien pourquoi on traverserait des frontires, il y a des magasins dans tous les pays.


Quand on traverse une frontire pour faire ces courses c'est soit :

> que les prix sont diffrents
> le bien/service recherch n'est pas vendu en France

---

Je me mets  la place d'un concessionnaire automobile Belge. Croire que en tant que commerant on rester 6 mois avec les voitures des franais sur les bras ... leurs fermetures de frontires a date inconnus, il peuvent aller se faire voir.

---

Ou tu dmnages et tu attends des mois pour faire des dmarches administratives ? Non dsol il y a des lois  respecter ... 

---

> Schengen c'est comme un gros pays ou actuellement on s'est dit tiens on va faire blocus  chaque rgion. On le voit bien , c'est difficilement tenable. 

> Puis je vais donner un exemple concret vcu par l'un de mes proches. Celui ci habite Wattrelos. Les rues ou un ct et Belge et l'autre franais, croyez bien que les commerant commencent  en avoir plus que ras le bol qu'on les empches d'avoir leur clientle traverser la rue . 

Tout comme la police franaise et belge commence  en avoir ras le bol de devoir, surveiller la moindre personne monter dans sa voiture, ou sortir de son pas de porte ... Qu'on arrte ces enfantillage et ce pinaillage et qu'on lve les barrires une bonne fois pour toute. 

> Dans le mme acabit cette semaine, un maire franais et allemand devaient parler respectivement de chaque ct d'une ligne rouge tracs par la Polizei sous peine de verbalisation ... Avec une patrouille prsente pendant le tournage. C'est d'un ridicule sans nom.

> Des exemples tout aussi farfelu, je pourrai en donner des dizaines, genre un agriculteur nerlandais, oblig de laisser son tracteur en Belgique car il doit se taper un dtour 20 km ... alors que son champ en temps normal est bout sa rue ...

> https://www.rtl.fr/actu/internationa...res-7800435698

---

Franchement ce type de situation n'as absolument pas de quoi faire rire, mais plus que rvoltante ! Entre le belge qui traverse une rue pour acheter un baguette en France et les banlieues qui flambent, dsol le premier n'est pas un criminel !

Avec un tel flou juridique, bon nombre forceront le passage pour aller dans le pays frontalier. Que cela plaise ou non ! Amende ou pas amende, injonction ou pas injonction de quitter le territoire. Un plot en bton, une barrire en mtal ou de la bande de chantier n'a jamais arrt un virus.

----------


## Ryu2000

> il n'y aura pas de "monde d'aprs" diffrent du monde d'avant...


Personne n'en sait rien, c'est une crise originale, on a jamais vcu quelque chose de semblable. (plein de pays qui se confinent en mme temps)
Il n'y a rien dans l'historique qui ressemble vraiment  la situation actuelle.
En tout cas il va y avoir beaucoup de faillites, beaucoup de gens qui se retrouveront au chmage et qui finiront au RSA parce que a va tre difficile de retrouver du boulot.
Donc a va faire moins de voyages, moins de consommation, donc moins de pollution.
Notre niveau de vie devrait diminuer, ce qui est bien pour l'environnement.
On devrait perdre en droit du travail (plus d'heures, moins de vacances, etc) et les impts devraient augmenter (mais peut-tre pas tout de suite non plus).

Le plus inquitant c'est ce genre de chose :
Coronavirus : la BCE annonce de nouvelles mesures de soutien aux banques



> La Banque centrale europenne (BCE) a annonc ce mercredi qu'elle pourra accepter des obligations dgrades en catgorie pourrie en garantie des crdits accords aux banques, une nouvelle mesure destine  soutenir le systme financier europen en pleine crise du coronavirus.





> L'tudiant franais qui devait aller sinscrire  l'universit belge ne pourra pas, et le scolaire belge qui vient  l'cole en France ne pourra pas non.


a doit pouvoir se faire depuis internet.
De toute faon les coles sont fermes... Donc a ne sert  rien que les tudiants se dplacent.

En ce moment un lve franais ne peut pas se rendre physiquement dans une cole franaise, un lve belge dans une cole belge, donc ce n'est pas un problme de frontire...
Les gens ne peuvent pas aller au march non plus.




> Tout comme on va empcher les familles de se voir.


Grce  la technologie on peut communiquer  distance (appelle, SMS, Facebook, etc).
Plein de personnes sont des porteurs sains, si ils vont voir d'autres gens ils peuvent les contaminer. Dans le doute, personne ne va rendre visite  quelqu'un.




> > Schengen c'est comme un gros pays ou actuellement on s'est dit tiens on va faire blocus  chaque rgion. On le voit bien , c'est difficilement tenable.


Les peuples ne le sentent pas comme a.
Enfin peut-tre qu'il y en a qui se promnent souvent entre France, Luxembourg, Belgique, Pays-Bas, Allemagne. Mais globalement un franais n'a pas l'impression d'tre dans le mme pays que les croates, les roumains, les bulgares, les slovnes, les estoniens, etc.
Mme avant Schengen il y a des frontires qu'on passait facilement. Avant 2008 la Suisse n'tait pas dans Schengen et les franais pouvaient y entrer sans rien faire de particulier.




> croyez bien que les commerant commencent  en avoir plus que ras le bol qu'on les empches d'avoir leur clientle traverser la rue .


Ils peuvent dj sestimer heureux d'avoir le droit d'ouvrir leur boutique.
Parce qu'au niveau bar, salle de sport, discothque, restaurant, tourisme, ce n'est pas la fte.




> Avec un tel flou juridique, bon nombre forceront le passage pour aller dans le pays frontalier.


Y'en a qui ont essay, ils ont eu des problmes. Quelque part t'es libre de prendre le risque de recevoir une amende. Tu peux dcider de violer les lois, mais il y a une sanction qui existe au cas o.
Les belges ne rigolent pas apparemment :
Confinement: peut-on aller en Belgique pour autre chose que le travail ?



> Pas de quoi dissuader tous les Franais. Sur les rseaux sociaux, certains se vantent davoir russi  aller acheter du tabac chez les voisins. Une prise de risque qui peut coter jusqu 4 000 euros, montant maximal de lamende pour dplacement inutile. Un Nordiste en a cop pour un plein dessence.


Maintenant on sait qu'on a pas le droit d'aller faire le plein en Belgique ^^




> Un plot en bton, une barrire en mtal ou de la bande de chantier n'a jamais arrt un virus.


Et bien figurez-vous que si.
Eyam



> Eyam (prononc iim) est un village du Derbyshire en Angleterre, qui comptait 926 habitants en 2001. Il est connu pour avoir t le  village de la peste  (anglais: plague village) *qui de lui-mme s'isola lorsque la peste le frappa en aot 1665, plutt que de laisser s'tendre l'pidmie.*


Bon aprs c'est peut-tre plus du roman national que de l'exactitude, mais en tous cas il y a un village qui s'est isol et la maladie n'est pas sortie.

===
Bref, c'est une situation exceptionnelle qui ne se produira peut-tre plus (parce que maintenant on sait que ds le dbut il faut porter des masques et tester massivement, on pourrait ne confiner que les porteurs sains et les malades qui ont des symptomes).
Les tudiants vont pouvoir s'inscrire, il y aura peut-tre des solutions spcialement conu pour le scnario actuel.
Peut-tre que dans 2 semaines on sera beaucoup plus libre (pas au point d'aller en vacances dans un pays tranger, mais quand mme, il devrait y avoir une amlioration). Les suisses auront peut-tre le droit de venir faire leur course en France, on ne sait pas...
a va probablement changer d'ici l :
Coronavirus : et si l'espace Schengen restait ferm jusqu'en septembre ?

C'est marrant aujourd'hui les franais sont interdit d'entrer dans plein de pays :
La situation en Europe, les frontires fermes jusque quand  cause du coronavirus ? Les dernires infos



> De nombreux pays ont dcid de fermer l'accs  leur territoire suite  la propagation du coronavirus. Voici une liste non exhaustive des pays dans lesquels les Franais ne peuvent pas entrer :
> ChineThalandeAustralieRussieEtats-UnisCanadaPologneAllemagneAutricheMaltele MauriceMarocAlgrieL'EspagneIndeIsralKazakhstanSngalJordanieSalvadorGuatemalaTrinit-et-TobagoMongolieRpublique tchqueSlovaquiePologneJamaqueLibanSingapourNorvgeMadagascarDanemarkVietnamArgentineQatarKenyaAfrique du SudAngolaCap-Vert

----------


## Gunny

La frontire franco-belge est un vritable gruyre, la fermer ne veut rien dire du tout. Quand j'tais en France j'habitais  1km de la frontire, rien que sur quelques kilomtres il y a au moins 15 faons de la traverser. La plupart du temps on ne se rend mme pas compte que l'on a chang de pays tellement les routes sont intriques. Certains endroits ont un ct de la rue en France, tu traverses tu es en Belgique.

----------


## Neckara

> La frontire franco-belge est un vritable gruyre, la fermer ne veut rien dire du tout.


La frontire franco-belge, un vritable gruyre depuis 1940.

 ::dehors::

----------


## benjani13

Jean Pierre Pernaut  rcidiv, je vais finir par me remettre  TF1 dis donc:

----------


## Marco46

Tiens encore une illustration de  quel point on a une bande de branleurs aux commandes de l'tat.

Parce que les tests srologiques les soignants ils les attendent toujours ...

----------


## Ryu2000

Effectivement le gouvernement gre trs mal la situation, mais il n'y a rien que le peuple puisse faire. Aprs le confinement les gens ne pourront par manifester car les rassemblements de plus de N personnes seront interdits.
La seule "punition" ce serait de ne pas rlire Macron en 2022, le problme c'est que a pourrait finir en LREM vs RN et on se retaperait 5 ans de plus.
Esprons que la prochaine fois nous aurons des tests, des masques et des solutions hydroalcoolique  temps.

Coralie Delaume :   terme, l'Union europenne ne peut qu'clater 



> O se situe la France dans ces lignes de fractures ? On a parfois limpression quelle hsite entre le camp des pays du Sud et celui conduit par lAllemagne.
> 
> On est en train de voir que le sort de la France dans cette crise est plus proche de celui de l'Italie que de celui de l'Allemagne. La France tend  se croire  galit avec l'Allemagne, elle fantasme un prtendu  couple franco-allemand . Les lites franaises sont par ailleurs fascines de longue date par le  modle allemand , on dirait qu'elles veulent pouser l'Allemagne. Mais on voit aujourd'hui que l'Allemagne s'en sort bien mieux que la France face au COVID-19. C'est sans commune mesure. Cela tient notamment au fait que l'Allemagne est reste trs industrialise contrairement  nous. Et a, elle le doit au March unique (qui a remplac le march commun en 1986),  l'existence de l'euro, qui est sous-valu pour l'Allemagne et la rend artificiellement comptitive, ainsi qu'aux largissements de l'UE  l'Est en 2004 et 2007 qui lui ont permis de reconstituer un hinterland industriel. La grande puissance industrielle qu'est lex-RFA est capable de fabriquer des tests Covid en grande quantit quand la France manque de masques. De nombreuses entreprises industrielles allemandes se sont aussi mises  fabriquer du matriel pour les hpitaux.

----------


## Jipt

> J'ai entendu trs rcemment le DG d'une grande institution financire publique dire qu'il n'y aura pas de "monde d'aprs" diffrent du monde d'avant... Et il ne le dplorait pas hein si jamais vous aviez encore un brin d'espoir.





> Cest une triste chose de penser que la nature parle et que le genre humain ncoute pas.

----------


## tanaka59

Bonsoir, 




> La frontire franco-belge est un vritable gruyre, la fermer ne veut rien dire du tout. Quand j'tais en France j'habitais  1km de la frontire, rien que sur quelques kilomtres il y a au moins 15 faons de la traverser. La plupart du temps on ne se rend mme pas compte que l'on a chang de pays tellement les routes sont intriques. Certains endroits ont un ct de la rue en France, tu traverses tu es en Belgique.


Des exemples ou la frontire n'est plus existante : 

https://www.google.com/maps/@50.6585...7i13312!8i6656 (carrefour et chauss franaise, trottoir belge)
https://www.google.com/maps/@50.6553...7i13312!8i6656 , route belge et piste cyclabe franaise
https://www.google.com/maps/@50.6743...7i13312!8i6656 , route belge et trottoir franais
https://www.google.com/maps/@50.6853...7i13312!8i6656 , ancienne franco-belge
https://www.google.com/maps/@50.7127...7i13312!8i6656 , parking franais et chausse belge
https://www.google.com/maps/@50.7110...7i13312!8i6656 , rond point franco-belge




> La frontire franco-belge, un vritable gruyre depuis 1940.


Quelques exemples d'absurdits : https://www.lavoixdunord.fr/731852/a...-valenciennois , https://france3-regions.francetvinfo...d-1806238.html , https://www.lavoixdunord.fr/738025/a...ce-confinement

L'agglomration est bien transfrontalire.

----------


## ABCIWEB

> Et pour revenir aux caissires, je connais peu de gens qui ne sont pas content quand leur patron, ou une quelconque personne avec un peu de pouvoir, prend de son temps pour venir parler avec eux et les couter.
> ...
> J'ai vu cette pratique aussi dans le monde du travail. Ou le grand patron, une fois de temps en temps venait dans un des open space pour "taper sur l'paule" d'un salari, ou plus prcisment pour lui dire merci en citant quelques trucs que le salari avait accompli. Et bien le poids d'un merci reste fort.


On ne t'as jamais dit qu'on tait insensible aux compliments. On dit que Macron fait toujours et encore de la com. Il y a une diffrence entre des compliments nominatifs qu'un patron peut faire  certains de ses employs, et Macron qui donne sa messe sans connatre aucun des paroissiens. Et il ne serait jamais venu sans une armada de camras pour faire son kk aux infos.

Cela dit, mme si c'est du foutage de gueule, je concde que ce n'est potentiellement pas nocif  la qualit du service public, contrairement  l'pisode des respirateurs.




> Je n'ai regard que ton article, et ce que l'on voit se dessiner c'est : 
>  - Au royaume uni, ils l'utilisent
>  - Le respirateur peut tre utilis soit en fin de Covid, soit pour d'autres maladies
> 
> Il faut donc voir le problme dans son ensemble pour porter un jugement.
>  - Si ca permet de librer des respirateur haut de gamme utiliss par ailleur sur des patients qui n'en ont pas ou plus besoin, ca fait bien une augmentation du nombre de respirateur
>  - Si en revanche les hpitaux ne peuvent pas les utiliser quelque soit la maladie, c'est plus compliqu.
> 
> On peut aussi imaginer celui qui en aurait un peu besoin, mais qui n'y a pas du tout accs parce que y a rien de dispo, et qui voit sa situation devenir critique ncessitant un respirateur plus puissant alors que le simple aurait suffit.
> ...


Le -1 c'est moi parce que vraiment tu exagres. Ton histoire est un dessin comme tu le dis si bien, une histoire dessine pour les enfants avec une mansutude incroyable pour le gouvernement. Mais oui tu as raison, y'a besoin de faire un gros dessin pour ne retenir, parmi tout l'article, que les trois mots donns comme excuse par le constructeur, et qui ne prcise pas non plus dans quelles conditions "ils l'utilisent", moyennant quelles procdures ?

Pour le reste ce n'est pas le covid contre d'autres maladies. Les ranimations ncessitent des respirateurs de ranimation. La ranimation c'est quand mme un peu une phase critique si te souviens bien du principe. Dans ton dessin tu as oubli ce paragraphe :



> "*Je ne lutiliserai pas en ranimation*"
> 
> "Ce nest clairement pas, pour tre pudique, un respirateur adapt  la prise en charge dune dtresse respiratoire aigu complique", explique Philippe Meyer, mdecin-ranimateur  lhpital Necker  Paris. "On a un peu limpression quon a fait un effet dannonce pour montrer quon tait capable de produire 10 000 respirateurs. Mais personnellement je nutiliserai pas un Osiris en ranimation. Cest trs clair." Son confrre anesthsiste et ranimateur au CHU de Nantes, Yves Rebufat, se montre encore plus critique : "Si vous vous en servez pour un syndrome respiratoire aigu, vous avez un risque de tuer le patient au bout de trois jours. Parce que ce nest pas fait pour a. Les malades du Covid ne sont pas faciles  ventiler. Il faut des respirateurs performants avec des systmes de contrle des pressions et des volumes. Au mieux, on peut sen servir pour transporter un patient une demi-heure pour un scanner, mais cest le maximum quon puisse demander  cet appareil." Et cette vision des choses est partage par dautres experts en dispositifs mdicaux que nous avons consults.


Tu as oubli aussi la chronologie de l'histoire : 



> Comme dans toute guerre, il y a un branle-bas de combat. A la mi-mars, sur son flanc droit, le gouvernement est sous le feu des critiques pour navoir pas pu livrer suffisamment de masques aux personnels soignants. Il doit donc reprendre lavantage. Lheure est  la mobilisation. Pas question dtre pris en dfaut sur son flanc gauche : celui des respirateurs artificiels. La France disposait de 5 000 lits de ranimation au dbut de la crise. Le ministre de la Sant veut en quiper 14 000. Encore faut-il les doter du matriel qui doit aller avec.
> 
> En France, il nexiste quun seul fabriquant de respirateurs artificiels : Air Liquide Medical Systems. Pour rpondre  la crise, lentreprise sattelle dj  la fabrication de 1 024 appareils dun modle appel T60. Il est plutt conu pour le transport des malades, mais il peut, si ncessaire, sadapter aux besoins dun service de ranimation. Air Liquide fait part  ltat de son intention daugmenter sa production. Agns Pannier-Runacher, la secrtaire d'tat auprs du ministre de l'conomie et des Finances, saisit alors la balle au bond : "Combien pouvez-vous produire de respirateurs en plus ?, demande-t-elle  la direction. Nous souhaiterions vous passer une commande de 10 000 units."


Ensuite un paragraphe qui explique les difficults d'Air Liquide de rpondre  la demande initiale, et enfin *une dcision qui a t prise par les seuls experts du gouvernements, tout en essayant d'y inclure officieusement une entit indpendante dont on a pas demand l'avis* :



> Le choix final de lOsiris a t fait sur recommandation des experts du ministre de la Sant, et de la Socit de ranimation de langue franaise [SRLF]". Chez cette dernire cependant, on dit tomber des nues. Fin mars, son prsident, ric Maury, a bien approuv une note prconisant de prendre des prcautions importantes en cas dutilisation dun Osiris pour des patients atteints du Covid-19. Il y est notamment stipul que "les respirateurs de transport 'mono-branche' type Osiris ou Oxylog ne doivent tre utiliss quen dernier recours" (voir document ci-dessous). Mais Martin Lavillonnire, le directeur administratif de la SRLF, nous a affirm que *son association "na pas t sollicite pour rendre un avis sur quel respirateur privilgier pour une production durgence."*


Et pour finir, tu conclues que l'on est de mauvaise foi quand on dit que la priorit de Macron est avant tout la communication. Pourtant c'est ce que l'article dmontre noir sur blanc du dbut  la fin, sinon les mdecins ranimateurs auraient t consults. Et ils auraient sans doute choisi de donner la priorit aux respirateurs de ranimation s'ils l'avaient t, quitte a en obtenir un moins grand nombre. Mais le gouvernement a prfr un bon score pour sa communication, plutt que de s'assurer de rpondre aux besoins du personnel soignant et donc des malades. Ce n'est pas le mme dessin que celui que tu dessines. On y voit encore et toujours des dcisions et l'usage de fonds publics au profit d'intrts politiques, prioritairement  la qualit du service public y compris dans des phases critiques comme aujourd'hui quand il s'agit de vie ou de mort. 

Mais comme tu dis, mieux vaut dtourner l'attention sur une hypothtique utilit en session de rattrapage, quitte  masquer le problme essentiel soulev par cet article. C'est quand mme incroyable cette capacit  faire des acrobaties aussi prilleuses pour dfendre Macron et son gouvernement. C'est tellement caricatural que j'ai parfois l'impression que tu veux te mentir  toi-mme pour cacher le dsastre. Si c'est pour noyer le poisson et raconter des histoires aux enfants, vites quand mme de le faire quand on a l'article  disposition, car il montre sans dtours que ton bon samaritain a les traits d'un alien totalement irresponsable et inapte  exercer la fonction pour laquelle il a t lu.

----------


## Gunny

> La frontire franco-belge, un vritable gruyre depuis 1940.


Si j'en crois les cimetires militaires plus nombreux que les boulangeries, les restes de tranches et les obus au gaz moutarde enterrs un peu partout comme des ufs de pques, tu es en retard d'une guerre mondiale  ::aie::

----------


## Ryu2000

Il y a un truc bizarre, les mdias parlent de nouvelles "tudes" qui disent que l'hydroxychloroquine et l'azithromycine sont trs dangereux et inutile. En parallle il y a a :
Coronavirus : l'arme confirme avoir acquis de la chloroquine, "un achat de prcaution"



> Une vido publie jeudi sur les rseaux sociaux montre une livraison de barils tiquets comme tant du phosphate de chloroquine, avec des drapeaux chinois et franais. Un homme commente les images en voquant "70 kg" venus de Chine et destin  la "pharmacie centrale des armes", en prsentant une feuille de commande faisant tat d'une livraison mardi 21 avril  Roissy. Le ministre n'a pas t en mesure de confirmer la quantit en jeu. En revanche, il confirme que cette livraison provient bien de Chine et qu'il s'agit bien de "sel ou phosphate de chloroquine, qui permet le dveloppement d'une forme injectable".


Les sudois on une stratgie qui fonctionne pas mal chez eux :
Sude : pas de confinement, une bonne mthode ?



> Une scne printanire qui semble dater dune autre poque. Mais  Stockholm ce mercredi 22 avril, on joue toujours aux cartes ou au football dans les parcs. Les coiffeurs et les commerces sont ouverts, et les terrasses remplies, comme si de rien ntait. "tre dehors, et sexposer  une certaine dose de virus peut peut-tre nous protger davantage sur le long terme", explique une femme, en terrasse.


61% de la population franaise a une mauvaise opinion d'Emmanuel Macron



> Ces chiffres tombent  la fois en pleine crise sanitaire du coronavirus, et quelques jours seulement du troisime anniversaire de l'lection d'Emmanuel Macron  la prsidence de la Rpublique. Dans ce contexte, une majorit de l'chantillon de Franais et Franaises interrogs estime qu'il ne changera pas de cap, malgr la promesse faite le 13 avril de "se rinventer". En dtail, 51% d'entre eux pensent qu'il ne modifiera pas sa manire d'exercer la fonction prsidentielle et 54%, qu'il ne bougera pas de ligne politique. 
> 
> Malgr cette insatisfaction apparente, les Franais et Franaises interrogs lui accordent une note de 8,3/20 pour juger de son quinquennat jusqu'ici. Soit la note la plus haute depuis avril 2018 (8/20).


Coronavirus : lEtat vole au secours dAir France avec une aide  hauteur de 7 milliards deuros



> Air France va recevoir une enveloppe de 7 milliards deuros, a fait savoir le ministre, lors dune interview donne, vendredi 24 avril, au journal de 20 heures de TF1. Cette aide se dcomposera en 4 milliards deuros de prts bancaires garantis  90 % par lEtat et en 3 milliards deuros de prt direct de lEtat.
> 
> Bruno Le Maire a, en revanche, soulign que la nationalisation de la compagnie ntait  pas  lordre du jour , alors que loption avait pu tre voque.


L'UE nous interdit de nationaliser des entreprises !
Dissuader les nationalisations : la Commission europenne se trouve une nouvelle vocation

----------


## pmithrandir

> On ne t'as jamais dit qu'on tait insensible aux compliments. On dit que Macron fait toujours et encore de la com. Il y a une diffrence entre des compliments nominatifs qu'un patron peut faire  certains de ses employs, et Macron qui donne sa messe sans connatre aucun des paroissiens. Et il ne serait jamais venu sans une armada de camras pour faire son kk aux infos.
> 
> Cela dit, mme si c'est du foutage de gueule, je concde que ce n'est potentiellement pas nocif  la qualit du service public, contrairement  l'pisode des respirateurs.
> 
> 
> Le -1 c'est moi parce que vraiment tu exagres. Ton histoire est un dessin comme tu le dis si bien, une histoire dessine pour les enfants avec une mansutude incroyable pour le gouvernement. Mais oui tu as raison, y'a besoin de faire un gros dessin pour ne retenir, parmi tout l'article, que les trois mots donns comme excuse par le constructeur, et qui ne prcise pas non plus dans quelles conditions "ils l'utilisent", moyennant quelles procdures ?
> 
> Pour le reste ce n'est pas le covid contre d'autres maladies. Les ranimations ncessitent des respirateurs de ranimation. La ranimation c'est quand mme un peu une phase critique si te souviens bien du principe. Dans ton dessin tu as oubli ce paragraphe :
> 
> ...


Si tu lis bien, j essaye juste de remettre des points de contexte sur un charge prcdente qui donnait pour source cet article, sans en donner certains points.

De mon ct je vois surtout
- On ne pouvait pas en construire plus
- On s extasie sur des respirateurs fait maison... et en Italie ils n ont mme plus ce genre de produit 
- Le produit est valide d aprs le constructeur moyennant adaptation sur l usage habituel ( donc il croit que le produit est valable, ce n est pas juste une comm gouvernementale.)


Enfin, Je ne bois pas non plus ce que la presse me donne tel quel. Les journalistes ont aussi leur objectifs qui ne sont pas le bien tre gnral, loin de la.
Il leur faut de l audience pour payer les salaires. L audience a se fait pas avec des articles mesures et quilibrs.

----------


## ABCIWEB

> - Le produit est valide d aprs le constructeur moyennant adaptation


Ce n'est pas au constructeur de dfinir ce qui est valide, c'est aux mdecins.



> - On ne pouvait pas en construire plus


Encore une fois, ce n'est pas ce qui est crit. On aurait pu faire plus de T60 en diminuant le nombre d'Osiris quitte  ne pas atteindre l'objectif des 10000 respirateurs dans le temps imparti. C'est tout le sujet de l'article, appuy par le fait que *la dcision finale a t prise sans demander l'avis des mdecins ranimateurs*. Il n'y aurait pas eu de suspicion si les mdecins avaient t consults. 

En rsum on voit encore et toujours des dcisions unilatrales sans concertation avec les autorits comptentes, ce qui est trs rvlateur en priode de crise sanitaire majeure, car cela montre avec effroi, pour ceux qui en doutaient encore, que l'intrt gnral ne sera JAMAIS ET EN AUCUNE CIRCONSTANCE la proccupation premire du gouvernement. 




> Enfin, Je ne bois pas non plus ce que la presse me donne tel quel. Les journalistes ont aussi leur objectifs qui ne sont pas le bien tre gnral, loin de la.
> Il leur faut de l audience pour payer les salaires. L audience a se fait pas avec des articles mesures et quilibrs.


Et l'on termine avec l'enfumage classique, des gnralits sans rapport direct avec le sujet dont on parle. Il s'agit d'emporter le morceau en nonant des vidences en fin de partie pour faire bonne impression. 

Mais l, pas de bol, tu tombes mal, les journalistes de France info ne sont pas pays pour faire de l'audience puisque c'est un service public. On va finir par croire que tu es pay trs cher, en tous cas ton moteur n'est pas l'objectivit. Je t'avais bien dit dans mon prcdent message que tes acrobaties taient trs prilleuses...  foncer comme une tte brule pour dfendre ton hros, tu en arrive mme  te planter dans ton enfumage final qui par principe devrait tre inattaquable  ::aie::

----------


## Neckara

Si seulement certains avaient pris le temps de lire les commentaires




> Les  Osiris 3 sont ils utiliss pour ventiler les patientsCovid au stade le  plus grave de la maladie  en ranimation ? Non,c'est vrai, et comme mes  collgues cits, je ne l'utiliserais jamais dans ce cadre.
> 
> Une  fois qu'on a dit a, cette opration de fabrication tait elle utile ?  Bien sr. Outre la fabrication en un temps record demodle T60  performants, cela a permis la fabrication des Osiris 3. Aurait on d  limiter le nombre  5000 comme prvu initialement ? Non, c'tait logique  en situation de danger sanitaire majeur, d'tendre la fabrication. Il  estfacile de railler ceux qui se prparent  la catastrophe (R Bachelot  s'en souvient), pourtant c'est eux qui ont raison.
> 
> A quoi peuvent servir machines ?
> 
> -       un stade prcoce, ou chez certaines personnes qui n'iront pas en  ranimation, on peut faire de la ventilation au masque (VNI)avec ces  machines. Ce n'est pas le meilleur appareil, mais c'est comme lesmasques  Dcathlon : en cas d'afflux massif de patient, on fait avec cequ'on a  rapidement  disposition. 
> -      un stade plus tardif de la maladie, on peuts'en servir comme respirateur de sevrage, chez des patients trachotomiss
> -     en  ranimation, il n'y a pas que les Covid quisont ventils. Si on prend  un Osiris 3 pour ventiler un patient ayant un comad'origine  mdicamenteux ou toxique, ou un patient aprs une chirurgie abdominale  sans retentissement pulmonaire, un choc septique sans dfaillance  respiratoire, on libre une machine de ra lourde pour ventiler un Covid
> ...






> Il est fait mention d'une dtresse respiratoire aigu comme tant inadapte  l'appareil.
> Sachant  qu'il y a actuellement 2300 personnes en ranimation classique et 5000  pour Covid, un bilan de l'affectation des appareils entre le besoin et  la disponibilit aurait t prfrable a introduire un doute.
> 
> Le  choix de l'appareil a t fait en fonction de la disponibilit  immdiate des pices. Exiger le bel appareil est une chose, tre capable  de le fabriquer dans des dlais acceptable en est une autre, surtout  quand des sous lments proviennent de l'tranger et ne sont pas  fabriqus car...
> 
> Dans ce cas, il est normal de se diriger vers un appareil de moindre capacit qui fera toujours mieux que rien.






> Les patients Covid  qui ont besoin d'assistance respiratoire n'ont pas tous un ARDS  ncessitant un respirateur haut de gamme. Ces respirateurs ont permis de  librer d'autres machines plus performantes ailleurs dans l'hpital, et  peuvent permettre de faire de la ventilation non invasive au masque sur  des patients Covid non ranimatoires. La moiti des patients ventils  pour le Covid en France l'ont t grce  des respirateurs de transport,  soit parce qu'on les a utilis, soit parce qu'ils ont permis de dgager  des respirateurs d'autres services. On a doubl le nombre de lits de  ra en France. Croyez vous que nous avions 5000 respirateurs de ra en  rserve dans nos placards?

----------


## pmithrandir

> Encore une fois, ce n'est pas ce qui est crit. On aurait pu faire plus de T60 en diminuant le nombre d'Osiris quitte  ne pas atteindre l'objectif des 10000 respirateurs dans le temps imparti. C'est tout le sujet de l'article, appuy par le fait que *la dcision finale a t prise sans demander l'avis des mdecins ranimateurs*. Il n'y aurait pas eu de suspicion si les mdecins avaient t consults.


L article 




> Dans un premier temps, ltat souhaite que soient produits 5 000 respirateurs T60, et autant dun modle plus basique, utilis depuis 1998, quon appelle lOsiris 3. Mais le T60 est complexe  assembler. Air Liquide propose donc de produire plus de modles de type Osiris qui, eux, ne ncessitent que 300 composants. Rsultat : 8 500 Osiris 3, contre 1 600 T60


On dit bien que le modle t60 ne pouvait pas tre produit.

Et oui, si le constructeur te dit, d habitude on l utilise dans un cas, mais ce matriel peut tre aussi utilis dans telle autre configuration qui lui donne plus de possibilit... Je pense qu'il est qualifi. Surtout si d'autres pays l'utilisent dans ce contexte.


C est un peu comme si Intel te disait que l on peut overclocker certains processeurs et que tu rpondais... non c est crit autre chose sur la bote.

 vouloir  tout prix voir le mal dans toutes les actions du gouvernement tu en deviens agressif et pathtique. 

Et honntement a dmontre surtout que tu n as jamais t dans une position de faire des choix parmi plusieurs mauvaises options.

----------


## Ryu2000

a va tre terrible  : les proches d'Emmanuel Macron craignent l'aprs 11 mai



> Et  l'heure o la crise sanitaire est loin d'tre rsolue, que les polmiques se multiplient - comme les plaintes contre le gouvernement, qui irritent Macron - l'entourage d'Emmanuel Macron s'attend au pire aprs le 11 mai : "Le confinement, c'est le moment doux de notre histoire. Pour l'instant, on a un ennemi commun qui nous rassemble, on vit dans notre bulle, mais quand elle va clater, a va tre terrible", ajoute un proche du prsident dans L'Obs. "Les fractures de la socit vont tre exacerbes, l'conomie dvaste, la France et le monde dans une situation pouvantable". L'ancien ministre Daniel Cohn-Bendit, proche du prsident, ne dit pas autre chose : "Les choix  faire sont inhumains".
> 
> En attendant, les choses avancent : comme Emmanuel Macron l'avait rclam le 13 avril, *le plan de "dconfinement" sera prsent mardi prochain  l'Assemble par Edouard Philippe, puis soumis  un vote des dputs*. "Le prsident a voulu mettre une tension forte dans la machine", analyse un ministre dans le Journal du dimanche. "Rsultat : le gouvernement va tenir les dlais", se flicite-t-il. Selon une autre figure de la majorit, toujours dans le JDD, "il y a eu trop de bazar depuis quil a annonc la date du 11 mai pour que Macron tolre un retard dans le calendrier. Cette fois, il fallait que sa commande soit respecte".


C'est cool, mardi on va avoir des infos !
Coronavirus : Edouard Philippe prsentera le plan de dconfinement  l'Assemble nationale mardi  15 heures



> Le gouvernement dvoilera, mardi 28 avril, son plan pour permettre  la France de sortir du confinement le 11 mai, aprs un week-end de consultations. Le Premier ministre Edouard Philippe dtaillera devant l'Assemble "la stratgie nationale du plan de dconfinement"  15 heures, a annonc Matignon samedi 25 avril dans la soire. Cette prsentation (groupe avec une autre dj prvue sur l'application de traage "Stop Covid") sera suivie d'un dbat et d'un vote.


Je ne sais pas si vous avez vu, mais les entreprises peuvent forcer les employs au chmage partiel  prendre 6 jours de congs et 10 jours de RTT :
Ces 10 jours de RTT que devront prendre de nombreux fonctionnaires avant la fin du confinement



> Deux choses  savoir, du ct des salaris du priv : pour les congs pays, tout dabord, il faut que lemployeur ait ngoci un accord dentreprise ou quil y ait un accord de branche. Si cest le cas, *il peut vous imposer de prendre six jours de congs*. Pour les RTT, pas la peine davoir un accord. *Il peut vous imposer de prendre dix jours de RTT* ou de dbloquer des jours qui sont dans votre compte pargne temps, toujours dans la limite de dix.


===
Dconfinement: le vote du 28 avril fait bondir l'opposition et une partie de LREM



> Je prsenterai la stratgie nationale de dconfinement mardi aprs-midi autour de 6 thmes: la sant, lcole, le travail, les commerces, les transports et les rassemblements, prcise ce dimanche le Premier ministre sur Twitter, avant dassurer que cette annonce de la stratgie de dconfinement se ferait  lAssemble nationale pour respecter le contrle du Parlement. 
> 
> Pas sr que les dputs, eux, linterprtent de la sorte. Premire critique: *le fait de mler les deux dbats, celui sur le traage numrique et le plan global de dconfinement*.

----------


## David_g

> ===
> Dconfinement: le vote du 28 avril fait bondir l'opposition et une partie de LREM


Srieusement  force, a va tre difficile de cacher leur n'importe quoi... Faire a juste aprs avoir annonc prendre le temps ncessaire.
Mais bon, a permettra de mettre le tracking en place, avec bien sur un texte mal tourn encore qui ne mettra pas de borne parce ce que : hey on est tous de bonne foi ici !!!

----------


## benjani13

Le gouvernement avait prvu un dbat sans vote sur l'application de surveillance Stop Covid, au final ce sera ni vote, ni dbat! Le sujet sera seulement voqu lors du dbat sur le plan global de confinement.

https://www.lesechos.fr/tech-medias/...emblee-1198202

----------


## pmithrandir

Que l'on parle ds mardi du plan de dconfinement, a me parait plutt bien(pourquoi attendre si on a un brouillon valide)
Que l'on vote dans la foule, c'est trs con.
Que l'on mette le tout avec une application numrique, c'est tuer elle ci dans luf, car comme elle est installe sur la base du volontariat, sans soutien de la population, et donc des autres partis politique, elle ne serra qu'un flop.

De mon cot, j'ai dj dcid que je ne l'installerai pas si je ne suis pas forc, et je pense que dans les faits, on aura moins de 1% de la population qui va la mettre en place.

Il y a un temps pour imposer, pour faire des choix rapide et parfois douteux(comme les respirateurs) et il y a un temps moins rapide qui permet d'avoir un dbat sur les points essentiels de notre dmocratie.

----------


## Ryu2000

> ce sera ni vote, ni dbat!


Ce qu'il fallait interprter quand il a dit "nous sommes en guerre", c'tait que le gouvernement allait passer de force toutes les lois qu'il voulait.
C'est un peu comme l'tat d'urgence et les 6 utilisations du 49-3 de Valls, sauf que l a ira plus vite.
Je ne sais pas pourquoi des gouvernements aiment surveiller leur peuple (quand ce sont des entreprises a se comprend, elles veulent cibler des pubs et concevoir des produits qui se vendront), cette crise du SARS-CoV-2 c'est l'occasion rver pour basculer un peu plus en dictature.

Pour tre libre il sera peut-tre ncessaire d'tre trac (c'est marrant a doit tre une oxymore ou une autre figure de style).
Le problme c'est qu'on sera toujours trac quand le SARS-CoV-2 aura disparu (si il disparat un jour).
De toute faon un smartphone c'est dj un appareil de flicage, si t'active le GPS et les donnes,  on sait o t'es, on peut te mettre sur coute, on peut activer ta webcam.

----------


## benjani13

> Ce qu'il fallait interprter quand il a dit "nous sommes en guerre", c'tait que le gouvernement allait passer de force toutes les lois qu'il voulait.
> C'est un peu comme l'tat d'urgence et les 6 utilisations du 49-3 de Valls, sauf que l a ira plus vite.


Enfin l on touche les sommets quand mme. On rappellera que tout ce qui est ressorti du conseil des ministres durgence sur le coronavirus c'est un 49-3 sur les retraites!

Il n'y a pas plus de passage en force que d'habitude, les mtaphores guerrires ne sont que des justifications  posteriori.




> Je ne sais pas pourquoi des gouvernements aiment surveiller leur peuple (quand ce sont des entreprises a se comprend, elles veulent cibler des pubs et concevoir des produits qui se vendront), cette crise du SARS-CoV-2 c'est l'occasion rver pour basculer un peu plus en dictature.


Comme la plupart des solutions purement technologiques, pour brasser du vent. Pouvoir dire "on a fait quelque chose". Par ce que dire "Les gens on vous a confin pendant un mois et demi par ce qu'on avait rien prpar contre un risque sanitaire. Et bha on a rien foutu pendant ce mois et demi donc faites comme vous voulez, confinez, dconfinez, de toute faon on a pas plus de masque ou de test qu'au dpart" a passerait pas trop, mme si nous ne sommes pas dupes.

----------


## ABCIWEB

> "Dans un premier temps, ltat souhaite que soient produits 5 000 respirateurs T60, et autant dun modle plus basique, utilis depuis 1998, quon appelle lOsiris 3. Mais le T60 est complexe  assembler. Air Liquide propose donc de produire plus de modles de type Osiris qui, eux, ne ncessitent que 300 composants. Rsultat : 8 500 Osiris 3, contre 1 600 T60 *seront fabriqus dans un dlai record de 50 jours*"





> On dit bien que le modle t60 ne pouvait pas tre produit.


J'ai rajout en gras la fin de la phrase que tu avais coupe dans ta citation, comme par hasard ... 
Il est crit qu'on ne pouvait pas fabriquer 5000 T60 et 5000 Osiris dans un dlai de 50 jours. C'est donc une impossibilit *relative* au nombre total de respirateurs  produire dans un dlai imparti. Ce qui nous donne *deux variables* - le nombre total et le temps - et non pas une seule *constante* comme tu aimes  prsenter le problme.




> Et oui, si le constructeur te dit, d habitude on l utilis dans un cas, mais ce materiel peut tre aussi utilis dans tel autre configuration qui lui donne plus de possibilit... Je pense qu il est qualifi. Surtout si d autres pays l utilisent dans ce contexte.


Si l'on rentre dans les dtails de cette "autre configuration", on peut lire dans la suite de l'article :



> Orsay et  Garches en rgion parisienne, un dispositif "CLEAR-M", mis au point par le Commissariat  lnergie atomique (CEA), destin  amliorer les capacits de lOsiris, a t test sur des patients Covid en phase de rcupration. Ces appareils simples ont t transforms en appareils un peu plus complexes. Mais cela nen fait pas pour autant un outil de thrapie adapt  des patients en situation de dtresse respiratoire. Et ce dispositif devra faire lobjet de nouveaux essais cliniques, puis dune homologation, avant dtre commercialis.


Donc au final, aprs modification, ils ne seront toujours pas adapts  des patients en situation de dtresse respiratoire, mais uniquement en phase de rcupration, et encore *aprs* de nouveaux tests, puis *aprs* homologation. Autant dire que le dlai de 50 jours ne veut plus rien dire. On aurait peut-tre prfrer attendre plus longtemps mais avoir un respirateur directement oprationnel sorti d'usine. Ou encore moins d'Osiris et plus de T60 quitte  en produire moins au total. C'tait aux responsables mdicaux de faire ce choix.




> vouloir  tout prix voir le mal dans toutes les actions du gouvernement tu en deviens agressif et pathtique.


 C'est Macron et son gouvernement qui sont agressifs et pathtiques. Personnellement je ne suis pas agressif, mais moqueur oui, tellement leurs conneries sont normes et leurs procds sont grossiers. Des gros bourrins qu'on ne peut jamais fliciter en premire intention mais uniquement dfendre  l'arrache en session de rattrapage. En effet c'est pathtique, surtout pour un kk qu'on prsentait comme un gnie hors catgorie.




> Et honntement a dmontre surtout que tu n as jamsis t dans une position de faire des choix parmi plusieurs mauvaises options.


Honntement, cela  ne dmontre rien du tout, ce n'est pas moi le sujet du problme. Je t'ai dj dit  plusieurs reprises qu'*il n'y aurait pas eu dbat si* les deux organismes indpendants qui ont t mis initialement dans la boucle de ce projet - la Socit de ranimation de langue franaise et lAssociation franaise des ingnieurs biomdicaux - avaient t consults pour prendre la dcision finale. Il tait logique et responsable de le faire pour s'assurer de prendre la moins mauvaise des options avant de finaliser le projet. Et a c'est une constante de Macron, faire semblant de consulter et faire ensuite uniquement ce qui l'arrange et qui ne sera justifi  postriori que par les seuls membres de son gouvernement et ses pseudo experts.

----------


## pmithrandir

J'ai effectivement enlev les 50 jours de ma citation, parce que ca me paraissait au contraire un point de convergence entre nous.

Je n'ai pas imagin une seule seconde que tu prfre avoir 10 000 respirateurs T60 un jour plutt que ce que les 8500 osiris et les 1600 T60 maintenant.

Les 50 jours, c'est pour moi le reflet de l'urgence actuelle, tu les veux en novembre tes respirateurs ?

----------


## Ryu2000

> Il n'y a pas plus de passage en force que d'habitude


Pas encore mais a va arriver  ::ptdr:: 
Dj on va voir ce que a va dire demain pour commencer.




> les mtaphores guerrires ne sont que des justifications  posteriori.


Ce n'est pas postrieur au fait, c'est antrieur, le gars te prvient que a va partir en dictature, c'est le premier truc qu'il a dit.




> Comme la plupart des solutions purement technologiques, pour brasser du vent.


J'avais plus en tte la surveillance la NSA. La surveillance US peut lire l'intgralit de tes emails, SMS, messages Facebook, Twitter, etc.
C'est comme le dlire "Big Brother is watching you" des romands de science fiction, mais en pire, parce que les gens achtent d'eux mme les priphriques qui vont les espionner.

Au dbut c'est gentil, a utilise le bluetooth et on retient toutes les interactions que vous avez eu, mais a va voluer.
C'est toujours progressif, tu commences par accepter un petit truc et on t'enfile des choses de plus en plus grosses.

StopCovid dans limpasse : Cdric O confirme que la France se lance dans un bras de fer avec Apple



> Cdric O a confirm que la France choisissait le bras de fer avec Apple pour obtenir un passe-droit sur le Bluetooth, *au risque de mettre en danger la vie prive des utilisatrices et utilisateurs d'iPhone*. *Sans cela, StopCovid ne fonctionnera pas.*
> 
> Au Journal du Dimanche, Cdric O, secrtaire dtat au numrique, a confirm que la France choisissait le bras de fer avec Apple pour son application StopCovid :   Les modalits de fonctionnement des iPhone ne nous permettent pas de faire tourner correctement lapplication sur ces tlphones. Cest pourquoi nous sommes en discussion avec Apple  , lance-t-il  nos confrres qui linterrogeaient sur lopportunit de basculer vers la solution technique unifie propose par le gant amricain et Google.
> 
> Un passe-droit qui, si lon regarde lhistorique dApple, risque fort dtre refus : quand il sagit de protger la vie prive de ses utilisateurs, lentreprise de Tim Cook na jamais pli devant les demandes des tats, mme aux tats-Unis. Alors que le vote  lAssemble nationale sur StopCovid, qui sannonait intressant, semble tre finalement noy dans le vote gnral sur le plan de dconfinement, *le projet franais dapplication de traage des contacts semble bien mal parti.*


Il y a une sorte de chantage : "si vous voulez vous dconfiner il faudra vous faire tracer".

----------


## Jon Shannow

Quelques nouvelles de la Macronie ... en dessins

D'abord, les dcisions de Macron sont prises avec l'aval des scientifiques


Ensuite, on n'oublie pas que la France est une dmocratie, le pays des droits de l'homme, et des liberts (c'est mme dans la devise)


Ensuite, on rappelle que le no-libralisme, c'est fini. La sant d'abord !


Bref, on est entr dans le monde d'aprs !

----------


## DevTroglodyte

Hahaha j'adore la derniere  ::D:

----------


## Ryu2000

> la derniere


Ouais c'est sympa quand on voit que Macron n'est pas au sommet du pouvoir.

Confinement :  Paris, limpression dun relchement qui inquite les autorits



> Ces derniers jours, les rues de la capitale Paris paraissent se peupler de nouveau de flneurs, suscitant linquitude des autorits.
> 
> Faute de chiffres, cela nest quune impression tenace, nourrie par des tmoignages : aprs six semaines de confinement, les Parisiens paraissent saventurer de plus en plus dans les rues, au mpris des rgles de confinement. Ce week-end, une brve squence a enflamm les rseaux sociaux : quelques dizaines de personnes qui se dhanchent sur "Laissez-moi danser", tube disco de Dalida crach par une sono depuis une fentre donnant sur une place du quartier de Montmartre, lui donnant des airs de bal de 14 Juillet jusqu larrive rapide de deux vhicules de police.
> (...)
>  Assise  un mtre de distance de sa voisine, sur un banc public, France, une vieille dame retraite, avait "envie de prendre lair". "Si on ne peut plus aller dans le bois", prvient-elle, "on ira dans la rue si cest possible encore, en attendant le dconfinement".


C'est un peu la fte, il y a des gens pour qui le chmage partiel c'est plus ou moins transform en vacances.
D'un ct c'est cool, a augmente limmunit collective. Mais a pourrait mal tourn, il pourrait y avoir une nouvelle vague de cas et il faudrait prolonger la priode de confinement dans la rgion parisienne.  ::P: 

Pierre Perret menace de  danser  poil sur le rond-point des Champs-lyses 



> Sils veulent confiner les vioques jusqu la Nol, Castaner a intrt  me passer les menottes, sil ne veut pas me voir danser  poil au rond-point des Champs-lyses le 14 juillet , prvient-il sur Twitter.
> (...)
> *Le coronavirus, cest la plante qui a mis un gilet jaune et qui se venge.* Et vu comme on la maltraite, on peut sattendre au pire.

----------


## benjani13

Interview d'une dput ex LREM, qui a claqu la porte du parti en septembre 2018. On y apprend pas normment de chose mais a donne un regards de l'intrieur, avec une parole libre. Et on se demande pourquoi plus de dputs LREM ne claquent pas la porte.

----------


## halaster08

> J'ai vu cette pratique aussi dans le monde du travail. Ou le grand patron, une fois de temps en temps venait dans un des open space pour "taper sur l'paule" d'un salari, ou plus prcisment pour lui dire merci en citant quelques trucs que le salari avait accompli. Et bien le poids d'un merci reste fort.


Je voulais revenir l-dessus, moi aussi j'ai connu a en entreprise avec un responsable (pas le grand patron mais pas loin) qui le faisait rgulirement et c'tait apprci par tous.
La diffrence c'est que Macron ne vient pas seul, il vient avec des journalistes pour se faire un bon coup de pub a met dj le doute sur sa sincrit, et si tu ajoute  a que toutes ses annonces concernant les primes pour les caissires sont principalement du vent, le doute n'est plus, c'est clairement du foutage de gueule !

----------


## benjani13

> Je voulais revenir l-dessus, moi aussi j'ai connu a en entreprise avec un responsable (pas le grand patron mais pas loin) qui le faisait rgulirement et c'tait apprci par tous.
> La diffrence c'est que Macron ne vient pas seul, il vient avec des journalistes pour se faire un bon coup de pub a met dj le doute sur sa sincrit, et si tu ajoute  a que toutes ses annonces concernant les primes pour les caissires sont principalement du vent, le doute n'est plus, c'est clairement du foutage de gueule !


On se rappellera de Macron allant se promener  pied dans les rues de Paris pour saluer des SDF, et la photographe officielle de l'Elyse qui s'tait trouv l par hasard... Une des pires squences de pure cynisme et d'indcence du quinquennat.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Une des pires squences de pure cynisme et d'indcence du quinquennat.


C'est difficile  dire... Macron a dit et fait normment de conneries, il y en a tellement eu qu'on en a oubli la grande majorit.

Les agents du lobby pharmaceutique vont probablement trouver a mieux que le combo hydroxychloroquine, azithromycine :
Coronavirus : Les premiers rsultats dun essai clinique montrent que le tocilizumab serait efficace pour les patients graves



> Dautres quipes ont dj fait tat de rsultats encourageants concernant le tocilizumab,  lhpital Foch notamment, mais il sagissait dtudes  ouvertes , sans groupe de contrle tir au sort, qui napportent  pas le mme niveau de preuve  et  ne permettent pas de dfinir un standard de traitement , ont soulign les chercheurs de lAP-HP. *Le cot actuel du tocilizumab est denviron 800 euros par injection*, un prix lev mais bien moindre que celui dune journe dhospitalisation dans un service de ranimation, ont-ils indiqu.
> 
> Un mdicament comparable, le sarilumab (Kevzara), dvelopp par Sanofi et Regeneron est galement test dans le cadre du mme programme dessais cliniques, baptis CORIMMUNO, et les premiers rsultats devraient tre connus  dans les tout prochains jours , selon Xavier Mariette.


On va voir ce que vont dire les Agns Buzyn, Jrme Salomon, Yves Lvy, etc.
Bon aprs c'est pour les cas grave, les types sont dj en ranimation, donc a cote dj beaucoup plus cher...
Lintrt de l'azithromycine c'est que a pouvait tre efficace au tout dbut de la maladie, voir en prvention.

On dirait que Macron essaie de mettre des fautes sur Edouard Philippe pour le virer par la suite :
Comment le coronavirus exacerbe les tensions entre Macron et Philippe



> Le coronavirus et l'laboration du plan de dconfinement auront mis  rude preuve l'entente au sein du couple excutif. Des tensions se font sentir entre l'lyse et Matignon. A tel point que les rumeurs d'un changement de premier ministre mergent.


Normalement le rle d'un premier ministre c'est de faire le sale boulot puis de se faire virer, c'est un fusible, il est l pour griller  la place du prsident.
L a ne se passe pas exactement comme a, mais le premier ministre risque de changer.

----------


## halaster08

> On se rappellera de Macron allant se promener  pied dans les rues de Paris pour saluer des SDF, et la photographe officielle de l'Elyse qui s'tait trouv l par hasard... Une des pires squences de pure cynisme et d'indcence du quinquennat.


Oui c'est exactement l'image que j'avais en tte quand j'ai entendu qu'il allait se balader dans un supermarch, on se rappelle aussi qu'a cet occasion il avait promis qu'il n'y aurait plus aucun SDF en 1 ou deux ans ... , comme il promet maintenant des primes et revalorisations de salaires aux gens qui ne sont rien.

----------


## David_g

> C'est difficile  dire... Macron a dit et fait normment de conneries, il y en a tellement eu qu'on en a oubli la grande majorit.
> 
> Les agents du lobby pharmaceutique vont probablement trouver a mieux que le combo hydroxychloroquine, azithromycine :
> Coronavirus : Les premiers rsultats dun essai clinique montrent que le tocilizumab serait efficace pour les patients graves
> 
> On va voir ce que vont dire les Agns Buzyn, Jrme Salomon, Yves Lvy, etc.
> Bon aprs c'est pour les cas grave, les types sont dj en ranimation, donc a cote dj beaucoup plus cher...
> Lintrt de l'azithromycine c'est que a pouvait tre efficace au tout dbut de la maladie, voir en prvention.


J'ai du mal  voir en quoi c'est si ennuyeux d'avoir "possiblement" un traitement qui peut soigner les cas graves (mais bon, big pharma, conspiration toussa toussa quoi).  ::roll::  ::roll::

----------


## Ryu2000

> J'ai du mal  voir en quoi c'est si ennuyeux d'avoir "possiblement" un traitement qui peut soigner les cas graves


Non mais si a fonctionne tant mieux, ce n'est pas a le problme... Ce qui me drange c'est que les mdias sont tout de suite plus enthousiaste qu'avec l'hydroxychloroquine et l'azithromycine.
Le truc c'est que le lobby pharmaceutique est trop puissant et influent, dj les ministre de la sant sont souvent des agents de ce lobby (Roselyne Bachelot, Marisol Touraine, Agns Byzin, etc), le lobby peut financer des tudes pour pourrir l'azithromycine et en parallle faire la pub d'un traitement exprimental avec des mdicaments anti sidaique hors de prix.

Ce qui serait top ce serait d'avoir un traitement prventif et apparemment avec l'azithromycine il y a eu des bons rsultats dans certaines tudes.
Mais bon il y a plus d'essais sur les cas graves que sur ceux qui ne sont pas malade ou au dbut de la maladie. (en mme temps en France on ne test pas, donc on ne risque pas de trouver des gens au dbut de la maladie)

Les laboratoires pharmaceutique n'hsitent pas  vendre des produits extrmement dangereux pour faire de l'argent. Il y a eu les histoires de Distilbne, Dpakine, Mediator, l'organisation de la pnurie de vaccin D.T.P. Aux USA il y a eu l'Adderall, la Ritalin et maintenant c'est le scandale de l'oxycodone.

En tout cas jespre que le SARS-CoV-02 disparatra avant que le premier vaccin soit  l'tat de test.

----------


## David_g

> Non mais si a fonctionne tant mieux, ce n'est pas a le problme... Ce qui me drange c'est que les mdias sont tout de suite plus enthousiaste qu'avec l'hydroxychloroquine et l'azithromycine.


C'est sur qu'on a pas du tout entendu parler de cela  ::roll:: 
Sinon l'enthousiasme vient peut tre qu'on soigne quelqu'un qui est en train de mourir non ?




> Le truc c'est que le lobby pharmaceutique est trop puissant et influent, dj les ministre de la sant sont souvent des agents de ce lobby (Roselyne Bachelot, Marisol Touraine, Agns Byzin, etc), le lobby peut financer des tudes pour pourrir l'azithromycine et en parallle faire la pub d'un traitement exprimental avec des mdicaments anti sidaique hors de prix.


Chassez le naturel. il revient au galop.
Tu penses vraiment qu'il n'est pas possible qu'on test ce mdicament car il tait possible (vu ce qu'on a dcouvert sur le fonctionnement du virus) qu'il puisse marcher ? c'est forcement l'industrie qui a donn l'ordre de le tester pour se faire du fric.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Tu penses vraiment qu'il n'est pas possible qu'on test ce mdicament car il tait possible (vu ce qu'on a dcouvert sur le fonctionnement du virus) qu'il puisse marcher ?


Oui c'est possible.
Il faut que a fonctionne un minimum sinon a se verrait trop  ::ptdr::  L ils ne peuvent pas faire le coup du Mediator.
Mais si a se trouve il y a des alternatives moins cher qui intressent moins l'industrie pharmaceutique et qui ne sont pas moins efficace ni moins dangereuse.
C'est surtout le vaccin qui fait rver les labos, parce qu'il y a peut-tre moyen de vendre 7 milliards de doses.

Bon de toute faon la plupart des malades ne finiront pas dans un tat grave en ranimation.




> C'est sur qu'on a pas du tout entendu parler de cela


Ouais, mais toujours en ngatif. Alors que c'est utilis dans plein de pays et apparemment a aide beaucoup en dbut de maladie.
Enfin bref, c'e n'est pas le sujet.

===
J'ai cout douard Philippe  15h.
 un moment il a parl d'un truc cool, que je rve de voir se rependre. C'est le dcalage des heures de travail, genre au lieu de faire 09h-17h, y'en a qui feraient 08h-16h ou 07h-15h ou 06h-14h  ::mrgreen:: .
Bon aprs c'est pas applicable  tous les boulots, mais  partir du moment o t'as pas de contact avec un client ni de runion, on s'en fout quand tu bosses.
En informatique on a le tltravail, donc les gens vont pouvoir continuer le 09h-17h.

Tout le monde prend le travail en mme temps, a fait des bouchons, c'est chiant, peut-tre qu'en dcalant d'un quart d'heure ou d'une demie heure a fluidifierait le trafic. 
Il y a des routes qui bouchonnent de 16h30  19h00 mais parfois a se vide pas mal entre 2 vagues. Parfois partir un quart d'heure plus tt ou plus tard a change tout.

Bon sinon il va y avoir une histoire de dpartement vert et rouge.
Si a se trouve on aura le droit de faire 100km sans attestation.  :;):

----------


## benjani13

Comme l'a dit le premier ministre cette aprs midi, et maintenant sur BFM Tv par Sylvain Maillard dput LREM, le gouvernement n'a fait qu'couter les scientifiques, et ce sont les scientifiques qui ont dit que les masques ne servaient  rien avant de se raviser, pas le gouvernement :
"le changement de doctrine sur les masques n'est pas politique, il est scientifique"

https://twitter.com/BFMTV/status/1255069100713357314

Voil leur porte de sortie, tout mettre sur la tronche des mdecins et des scientifiques...

----------


## ABCIWEB

> Les 50 jours, c'est pour moi le reflet de l'urgence actuelle, tu les veux en novembre tes respirateurs ?


Et non, c'est bien cela le problme, puisque le "CLEAR-M" mis au point par le Commissariat  lnergie atomique et destin  amliorer les capacits de lOsiris pour traiter les patients en phase de rcupration, devra faire l'objet de tests cliniques complmentaires puis d'une homologation, ce qui va prendre beaucoup de temps. On est donc loin de l'effet d'annonce qui laisse entendre qu'on a fabriqu 10 000 respirateurs directement utiles en 50 jours. 

De plus, changer le respirateur en phase de rcupration implique un risque pour le patient (infections + complications imprvues), et c'est un risque encore plus grand en dbut de traitement puisque l'on observe trop souvent de manire imprvisible une dgradation trs rapide de l'tat de sant du patient o chaque minute compte.

S'ajoutent  cela des prises de dcisions dlicates pour le staff mdical ( quel moment est-on certain de faire le bon choix) et des manipulations supplmentaires pour un personnel dj surcharg qui aurait mieux  faire.

Par ailleurs, l'argument que cet afflux supplmentaire d'Osiris va permettre de traiter d'autres patients non Covid19 qui monopolisent des T60 est aussi contestable. Dune part c'est dj le cas, donc la marge de progression est trs restreinte, et d'autre part ce n'est pas le nombre d'urgences "classiques" qui risque d'augmenter mais le nombre de patients Covid qui ont besoin d'un respirateur perfectionn. 

Aprs tout n'est pas perdu, on peut toujours dire que ce _surnombre_ d'Osiris qui ne sont pas utiles pour grer l'urgence du covid servira plus tard  renouveler l'ancien matriel. Mais dire que ce surnombre rpond  la situation d'urgence, ne tombe pas sous le bon sens. 

Comme je te le rpte en conclusion de chacune de mes rponses, on pense d'autant plus  une stratgie de communication quand on sait que la Socit de ranimation de langue franaise et lAssociation franaise des ingnieurs biomdicaux n'ont pas t consults avant de prendre la dcision finale. Alors  quoi bon les avoir intgrs dans la boucle au dbut de ce projet ?
*Le minimum en temps de crise c'est de mobiliser les ressources et les troupes disponibles pour un maximum d'efficacit* et non pas pour faire des effets d'annonce. Mais tu feins de ne pas l'entendre. Pas grave je suis patient et je recommencerai mon explication de texte si ncessaire.

----------


## ABCIWEB

> Interview d'une dput ex LREM, qui a claqu la porte du parti en septembre 2018. On y apprend pas normment de chose mais a donne un regards de l'intrieur, avec une parole libre. Et on se demande pourquoi plus de dputs LREM ne claquent pas la porte.


Trs bien cet entretien de *Vronique Dumas*, une vade du Titanic comme elle l'explique elle mme au dbut de l'entretien.

On y apprend pas de faits nouveaux comme tu dis, mais c'est trs bien argument. On y voit un Macron totalement imbus de lui-mme, avec une matrice intellectuelle ultra rigide  la Matrix, sans aucun recul, hors sol, en plein dni du rel. 

Un prsident avec un logiciel totalement inadapt, prisonnier d'une idologie et de ses commanditaires. Un chaos de contradictions et de provocations impossibles  imaginer mme sous Sarkozy. Aucun dbat n'est possible  l'intrieur du parti. 

On parle pathologie  30nin30s avec un peu plus tard comme exemple rvlateur une citation de Sibeth Ndiaye qui dit que "la parole politique est performative". Dans ce "nouveau monde" macronique on pense qu'il suffit d'affirmer les choses pour qu'elles se ralisent, indpendamment du contexte et de la ralit. Des malades dangereux et irresponsables, surtout en priode de crise sanitaire. Le d confinement est voqu avec de grandes craintes, "il n'y a aucune chose qu'il fait correctement".

Mon rsumer semble charg, mais prenez le temps de voir cette vido qui est trs bien documente et vous verrez que je n'exagre rien, malheureusement. Je n'ai repris que ses propres mots. Elle est trs inquite que ce soit Macron et ce gouvernement qui gre cette crise car "ce ne sont pas les bonnes personnes au bon endroit". 

C'est une dput originaire d'un parti centriste qui fait de la politique depuis longtemps et elle fait les mmes constatations que moi. Comme quoi je ne bluffe  pas quand j'affirme que je ne suis plutt centriste, mais que c'est l'instrument de mesure qui est fauss avec des mdias et un discours politique qui se prtendent au centre alors qu'ils sont eux-mmes extrmistes.

Elle espre que cet pisode permettra de rvler l'incomptence de Macron avec toutes les normits qui s'enchainent au grand jour. Que certains aveugles pourront se rendre compte que "ce n'est pas parce que l'on est au centre de l'chiquier que l'on est raisonnable", que les ministres mentent tout en dnonant les fake news. 

Bref une dput ex LREM pour qui la politique a encore un sens. Je recommande cette vido car elle tient un discours trs pos et trs mesur malgr des conclusions alarmistes. La ralit est alarmante.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Voil leur porte de sortie, tout mettre sur la tronche des mdecins et des scientifiques...


Si on considre qu'il y a des scientifiques qui bossent pour l'OMS, Edouard Philippe n'a pas totalement menti :
Pourquoi l'OMS ne prconise toujours pas le port du masque (sauf si vous tes malade ou soignant)



> L'Organisation mondiale de la Sant (OMS) persiste et signe sur la question des masques. Interrog lundi, elle a confirm que les masques devaient tre rservs aux soignants, aux personnes malades et aux personnes en contact avec des malades. "*Il n'y a pas de preuve suggrant que le port du masque par l'ensemble de la population ait un effet bnfique*", a indiqu lundi le docteur Mike Ryan, directeur excutif charg du programme OMS de gestion des situations d'urgence sanitaire, cit par CNN.


Les masques doivent aller prioritairement aux soignants puis aux caissires, livreurs, policiers, etc. Ceux qui ne sont pas confin et qui entrent en contact avec beaucoup de monde.
Normalement les gens ne sortent pas de chez eux donc ils n'ont pas besoin de masque. Au pire il y a moyen de bricoler un truc pour aller faire ses courses. (ou de commander des masques chinois sur internet)

Flte ! L'histoire des 100km sans attestation c'est dans le mme dpartement  ::(:

----------


## Marco46

> On y voit un Macron totalement imbus de lui-mme, avec une matrice intellectuelle ultra rigide  la Matrix, sans aucun recul, hors sol, en plein dni du rel. 
> 
> Un prsident avec un logiciel totalement inadapt, prisonnier d'une idologie et de ses commanditaires. Un chaos de contradictions et de provocations impossibles  imaginer mme sous Sarkozy. Aucun dbat n'est possible  l'intrieur du parti. 
> 
> On parle pathologie  30nin30s avec un peu plus tard comme exemple rvlateur une citation de Sibeth Ndiaye qui dit que "la parole politique est performative". Dans ce "nouveau monde" macronique on pense qu'il suffit d'affirmer les choses pour qu'elles se ralisent, indpendamment du contexte et de la ralit. Des malades dangereux et irresponsables, surtout en priode de crise sanitaire. Le d confinement est voqu avec de grandes craintes, "il n'y a aucune chose qu'il fait correctement".
> 
> Mon rsumer semble charg


Non pourquoi ? Je n'ai pas vu cette vido et c'est aussi comme a que je vois Macron et sa clique.

Regardez Mars Attacks et comment sont dcrits les politiciens, jous magistralement par Jack Nicholson, c'est tout  fait a !

----------


## foetus

Pendant ce temps  Singapour en Chine (*)  ::mouarf::   ::mouarf:: 



dit : (*) Sur l'article de mon V.D.D. (mon voisin du dessous) @Ryu2000  ce sont les mmes photos. Pourtant sur le tweet, c'tait marqu Singapour  ::aie::   ::aie::

----------


## Ryu2000

En Chine aussi il y a des chapeaux de distanciation physique.
 (a peut galement tre utilis pour empcher des gens discuter en secret  voix basses)
Coronavirus : les improbables chapeaux de distanciation sociale d'coliers chinois
C'est pas mal.

----------


## el_slapper

> (.../...)
> 
> dit : (*) Sur l'article de mon V.D.D. (mon voisin du dessous) @Ryu2000  ce sont les mmes photos. Pourtant sur le tweet, c'tait marqu Singapour


a ressemble plus  des uniformes singapouriens qu' des uniformes chinois, mais je ne suis pas assez expert pour tre juge.

----------


## Pyramidev

Go-Go Gadget 'Copter!  ::dehors::

----------


## Ryu2000

La zone rouge est norme  :8O:  ::(: 



> Cercle rouge Votre dpartement est-il en vert, orange ou rouge ? Voici la carte de France du dconfinement au 30 avril : 
> ⚠ Attention, cette carte ne vaut que pour ce jour : elle voluera jusqu'au 7 mai et chaque dpartement sera fix sur sa catgorie ce jour-l > 
> http://www.leparisien.fr/societe/cor...20-8308836.php


Heureusement ce n'est pas la carte dfinitive.

----------


## MABROUKI

> La zone rouge est norme 
> 
> Heureusement ce n'est pas la carte dfinitive.


La zone rouge me rappelle la zone du couvre feu instaur pendant la decennie noire du terrorisme.
Au dbut elle couvrait la wilaya d'Alger(dpartement ) puis  chaque mois elle stendait sur les wilayas voisines ,puis finit par couvrir tout le pays comme une gale.

----------


## Jipt

Peut-tre que cette infographie a t ralise par une personne daltonienne ?

Entendu hier soir aux infos de la 3 pendant sa prsentation que la Corse tait coupe en deux,  cause des *mauvais chiffres* d'Ajaccio. 
Ah ! 
Et vous savez o c'est, Ajaccio ? En zone *verte* sur leur carte ! L, au bout du trait bleu fonc que j'ai rajout :


Si tout le reste est du mme tonneau on est propres

----------


## Gunny

Macron promet aux Franais quils retrouveront des 1er Mai joyeux et chamailleurs
Voil ce que c'est pour Macron la lutte sociale : des chamailleries. Les pauvres qui se font exploiter dans des boulots de merde pour des clous, les pompiers , mdecins et profs  qui on demande de plus en plus avec de moins en moins de moyens, les employs en burnout, ce sont des chamailleurs.

----------


## Neckara

Pour tre honnte en politique, il y a beaucoup de "chamailleurs", qui s'intressent plus  propager leur idologie bancale qu'aux travailleurs qu'ils sont censs reprsenter et dfendre.


Quand il faut rellement protger les travailleurs, on ne les entend pas tant que cela, mais quand il faut dire noir quand le gouvernement ou une autre institution dit blanc, l y'a du monde.

Ils floodent nos botes mails de btises, tant et si bien que personne ne les lis,  moins de vouloir rigoler un peu.
Ils s'en foutent des travailleurs, tout ce qu'ils veulent c'est maintenir leur existence.

----------


## tanaka59

La carte du dpartement du nord me fait bondir au plafond  plusieurs titres :

1) pour tenir compte du nombre de lits dans le nord et en particulier  Lille, il faut compter les lits belges ... Bah oui, car dans le cadre d'un accord d'euromtropole , les hpitaux de Lille,Roubaix,Wattrelos, Tourcoing, Tournai,Mouscron,Courtrai et Ypres quand on les comptes on les lits franais ET belges ... , donc dj Lille ne devrait pas tre rouge mais orange ... Forcement en comptant que les lits franais ... c'est rouge mais ce chiffre n'a aucun sens ici ... 

Il y a la mme problmatique dans les Pyrnes ou un hpital ct Espagnol comptabilise des lits franais ... La encore on pourrait mettre les dpartements 64  66 en rouge et n'ont pas vert car en Espagne c'est la catastrophe ... 

2) Le dpartement du nord comme les provinces du Hainaut Belge et de Flandres Ouest la rpartition des malades n'est pas homognes. 

Mons et Valenciennes sont en fortes tensions car il y a eu un cluster  Mons. Donc forcement au niveau de la frontire  Valenciennes cela flambe comme  Mulhouse.
Brugges  des taux de malades levs car ils ont beaucoup de personnes venant de Ostende et Furnes. En raison des stations balnaires il n'y a pas de gros "hopitaux" dans cette zone. Idem Brugges a aussi dchargs les hpitaux d'Anvers. 

Dans la mme logique Dunkerque est plutt dans le vert que le rouge ...  

3) Dans la mme logique la rgion Rhone alpes devrait tre en Rouge et n'ont pas en orange . Beaucoup de cas  Lyon et Marseille .

----------


## ABCIWEB

> Pour tre honnte en politique, il y a beaucoup de "chamailleurs", qui s'intressent plus  propager leur idologie bancale qu'aux travailleurs qu'ils sont censs reprsenter et dfendre.
> Quand il faut rellement protger les travailleurs, on ne les entend pas tant que cela, mais quand il faut dire noir quand le gouvernement ou une autre institution dit blanc, l y'a du monde.


Oui tu as raison, on n'est pas certain que tous ceux qui critiquent Macron dfendent rellement les salaris, par contre on est certain que tous ceux qui soutiennent Macron les mprisent.

----------


## Ryu2000

La version dfinitive de la carte devrait arriver le 7 mai, le gouvernement a encore le temps de la rparer.
Coronavirus : rouge de colre contre la carte du dconfinement



> Des erreurs concernant plusieurs dpartements ont entach, jeudi soir, la premire carte de circulation du coronavirus et ouvert une polmique. En Occitanie, un temps rouge, le Lot est finalement redevenu vert. Le Tarn est pass du orange au vert en 24 heures galement et le Gers reste en orange.


Le gouvernement avait prcis depuis le dbut que ce n'tait pas la version dfinitive.

----------


## Jipt

> Entendu hier soir aux infos de la 3 pendant sa prsentation que la Corse tait coupe en deux,  cause des *mauvais chiffres* d'Ajaccio. 
> Ah ! 
> Et vous savez o c'est, Ajaccio ? En zone *verte* sur leur carte ! L, au bout du trait bleu fonc que j'ai rajout :
> 
> 
> Si tout le reste est du mme tonneau on est propres


Corrig pour l'dition d'hier soir  20 h : la Corse est toute verte.

----------


## benjani13

Voici une timeline des annonces des autorits scientifiques mises cte  cot des annonces et prises de (non)dcisions du gouvernement:



Graphique tir de cet article trs intressant: https://theconversation.com/covid-19...litique-137495

Dans le mme thme du dcalage temporel, une analyse du Mdia:



Je finis par deux extraits d'interview sur LCI d'Olivier Vran datant du 30/04. Premirement, interrog sur le prix des masques:



> Si les masques sont gratuits, a va tre compliqu de mobiliser les chanes de production


https://twitter.com/Piedminu/status/1255966254126563330

A trouver la logique l dedans. Que ce soit nous qui payons directement ou au travers de nos impts (si c'est l'tat qui paie), les fabricants sont paye. La question n'tait pas d'aller rquisitionner les usines ou les stockes de la grande distribution (ce qui pourrait franchement se discuter).

Deuxime question, cette fois sur les tests:



> Un test ne gurit pas, ne change pas le traitement ni le diagnostic [...] Si l'on avait test absolument tout le monde, on aurait eu peu ou prou le mme nombre de malades.


https://twitter.com/LCI/status/1255947020348555265

PS: Ah si quand mme je peux pas passer  ct de a: Sibeth Ndiaye a annonc la mise en place d'une page d'"information" sur le Covid-19, qui consiste en un pseudo flux RSS d'articles de journaux approuvs par le gouvernement




> La crise du #COVID19 favorise la propagation de #fakenews. Plus que jamais, il est ncessaire de se fier  des sources dinformations sres et vrifies. Cest pourquoi le site du @gouvernementFR
>  propose dsormais un espace ddi.


Ils ont quand mme os appel cette page "Desinfox Coronavirus" : https://www.gouvernement.fr/info-coronavirus/desinfox

----------


## Jipt

> A trouver la logique l dedans.


Y en a pas !

On vient de me transmettre a :

----------


## tanaka59

Bonjour,

En ce moment le navire France c'est cela :




Le gouvernement est inaudible ...

Aprs le 15 mai :

> les franais respecteront les gestes de distances sociales et le port du masque.

Pour le reste cela sera le cirque . Comme la question des frontires Belges, Luxembourgeois, Allemande et Suisse ... Beaucoup de monde retournera faire ces emplettes comme ci de rien t. 

---




> A trouver la logique l dedans.


Gouvernement contradictoire, EU muette ... vous savez aprs le confinement les franais ne vont plus se fier au gouvernement ... Puis comme la question des verbalisations abusive. Il y aura tellement de cas que se sera au petit bonheur la chance de se faire verbalis a cause de vide juridique .

Nous sommes gouverns par des amateurs, pieds nickels, bras casss et branquignols. 

On interdit un truc mais on oublie la moitier ... donc on est dans une zone grise  l'apprciation de chaque policier et de chaque cas diffrents. Ta une bonne tte il est de bonne humeur circulez. T'as pas une bonne tte, il est de mauvaise humeur , allez amende.

Pour les mois  venir , je vais conomiser un "budget amende" . Sait on jamais, je suis un dangereux criminel qui a besoin d'un masque et d'un distance social d'un mtre pour me dplacer. 

Chez nos voisins belges ici on dit qu'il y a un excs de prudence , lenteur et de bureaucratie ... Il y a pas moins de 9 ministres de la sant ...

---

Personne ne me croyez qu'il y aurait des dgts sur l'aspect psychique et psychologique , la preuve en image : https://www.sudouest.fr/2020/05/01/b...52792-4696.php . 

Le risque ici est de cumuler : 
- une 2me vague de lpidmie.
- une surmortalit post-confinement d  des facteurs psychique et psychologique induisant accidents cardiovasculaires, dpressions et suicides.

Grer un tel afflux de patients, serait mathmatiquement et techniquement impossible. Les capacits hospitalires dpassent dj les 100% doccupation par endroit.

----------


## foetus

De toute manire cette carte c'est de lesbroufe X1000 et [encore] 1 moyen pour le gouvernement de se dfausser en cas de rebond important  ::mrgreen:: 
D'ailleurs que la rgion soit rouge, verte ou orange, c'est en grande partie aux maires et aux lus de se dbrouiller "_avec le bb_"  ::aie:: 

Le gouvernement ne peut pas dconfiner la France partout de la mme faon - on le voit, dans les rgions les - touches, beaucoup de monde sorte.
La SNCF a dj annonc que la dsinfection des rames ne sera pas fait parce que cela cote trop cher (une estimation dit que la SNCF a dj perdu 2 milliards d'euros).

Mais le problme du gouvernement c'est que 60 - 70% de l'activit c'est lle de France - le gouvernement ne peut rien tenter: c'est 1 des rgions trs impacte  ::ptdr::   ::ptdr:: 
Ce ne sont pas 3 parcs, 5 coles et 10 magasins qui vont ouvrir en Corrze ou en Haute-Corse qui vont empcher la chute du PIB, la monte du chmage, ...  ::zoubi::

----------


## Ryu2000

> Beaucoup de monde retournera faire ces emplettes comme ci de rien t.


Ils peuvent essayer mais ils risquent de prendre une grosse amende.
Aller achetez des trucs en Belgique, ce n'est vraiment pas tolr en ce moment, tu peux acheter quelque chose d'quivalent en France, ce n'est pas un motif valable pour aller dans un pays tranger. (En ce moment les suisses ne peuvent pas venir faire leur course en France et a va continuer pendant un moment encore).
La police belge n'est pas tolrante envers les franais qui viennent acheter des trucs en Belgique :
Confinement : 4.000 euros d'amende pour un Franais parti en Belgique faire le plein




> Gouvernement contradictoire, EU muette ...


Muette ? Perso je trouve qu'on l'entend encore trop ^^ ! (de toute faon ce n'est pas son boulot de s'occuper de la sant, mais elle incite quand mme les pays  faire des conomies dans ce domaine...)
Ursula von der Leyen sur France 24 : "Nous ne pourrons pas vaincre le Covid-19 sans vaccin"
En ralit on n'en sait rien du tout...
Le SARS-CoV-1 a disparu avant que le vaccin n'arrive, donc thoriquement a peut tre galement le cas avec le SARS-CoV-2.

Aprs pour le gouvernement franais, c'est vrai qu'il galre, mais en mme temps il n'y a pas de scnario similaire dans les bases de donnes. Si le gouvernement tait une l'entreprise il dirait "nous n'avons pas de visibilit".
Pour dconfiner  fond il faudrait que le virus disparaisse. Parce que si on attend sur l'immunit collective, on n'est pas sortie du sable... (vu qu'on est confin on s'infectent trop lentement)




> Nous sommes gouverns par des amateurs, pieds nickels, bras casss et branquignols.


Ben a c'tait annonc, on pourrait dire que c'tait dans le programme de Macron. Le ct "amateur" c'tait un argument de vente.
Emmanuel Macron aux dputs LREM : Soyez fiers dtre des amateurs
Pour une fois que la politique d'un gouvernement ressemble  son programme on ne va pas critiquer...

Si on revient  la base de LREM, dans la campagne de 2017, lide du truc c'tait "la gauche et la droite sont des concepts dpasss, nous proposons quelque chose de nouveau. Nous ne sommes pas des politiciens de carrire donc nous sommes moins corrompu".
De toute faon nous n'avons aucune exprience dans le domaine des pidmies moderne. Des pays ont t traumatiss en 2003, maintenant ils sont prt.
Donc peut-tre qu'on sera mieux prpar  la prochaine pandmie.




> Ta une bonne tte il est de bonne humeur circulez. T'as pas une bonne tte, il est de mauvaise humeur , allez amende.


Pour le moment il suffit d'avoir une drogation en rgle et on ne te fait pas chier, j'ai t contrl  plusieurs reprises et il n'y a jamais eu de problme.




> Personne ne me croyez qu'il y aurait des dgts sur l'aspect psychique et psychologique


a m'tonnerait que des gens aient dit l'inverse...
Forcment que si t'enfermes les gens chez eux, certains ne vont pas le supporter psychologiquement... C'est juste qu'au dbut les gouvernements n'ont pas prvenu que a durerait plus de 3 mois (de toute faon ils n'en savaient rien).




> - une surmortalit post-confinement d  des facteurs psychique et psychologique induisant accidents cardiovasculaires, dpressions et suicides.


Ce serait con de devenir dpressif aprs le confinement ^^. Quoi que ce n'est pas marrant avec les faillites, le chmage de masse, la crise conomique, etc.

Les gouvernements n'ont pas trouv d'autres alternatives, sans le confinement trs vite quasiment toute la population serait contamin, les hpitaux seraient saturs et il y aurait beaucoup de morts (mais on arriverait extrmement vite  l'immunit collective).
Comme il n'y a pas encore de traitement prventif valid officiellement par la communaut scientifique, on a pas le choix c'est confinement et c'est tout.
Le problme ce n'est pas le confinement, c'est l'aprs. Profitez du moment prsent parce qu'aprs a va tre violent.

----------


## Marco46

> 1 moyen pour le gouvernement de se dfausser en cas de rebond important


Yaura pas de rebond. Didier il a dit que c'tait une pidmie saisonnire comme 100% des infections respiratoires.

Et il a un peu intrt  pas avoir tort sinon il va bruler devant la bonne mre ...

----------


## MABROUKI

> Comme il n'y a pas encore de traitement prventif valid officiellement par la communaut scientifique, on a pas le choix c'est confinement et c'est tout.
> Le problme ce n'est pas le confinement, c'est l'aprs. Profitez du moment prsent parce qu'aprs a va tre violent.


Alors l  tu as parfaitement raison, les "tigres" seront lchs et gare  vos basques.
Maintenant pour les masques ,ils ne sont obligatoires chez moi que dans les lieux publics ferms et si tu n'en pas tu n'y accdes pas ,c'est tout.
Evidemment le prpos doit faire la preuve  ses dpens : disponibilit  la vente du masque proximit (gare, mairie,prfecture, etc...ou chez lentreprise prive).
Acheter le masque c'est dj en soi ,une amende dguise.
Dans les lieux publics ouverts c'est aux citoyen de se protger et se prmunir.
On ne peut  protger pas quelqu'un malgr lui.

Pourquoi inventer des amendes ,c'est un rflexe bureaucratique  purement franais qui voit dans chaque franais un coupable prsum .
Toutes les amendes du monde na valent pas des  masques disponibles  gogo.
A vos masques prts,les tigres sont lchs !

----------


## tanaka59

Bonsoir, 




> Ils peuvent essayer mais ils risquent de prendre une grosse amende.


Oui c'est vrai. 




> Aller achetez des trucs en Belgique, ce n'est vraiment pas tolr en ce moment, tu peux acheter quelque chose d'quivalent en France, ce n'est pas un motif valable pour aller dans un pays tranger. (En ce moment les suisses ne peuvent pas venir faire leur course en France et a va continuer pendant un moment encore).


Les commerants Belges comme les magasins de meubles ou les concessionnaires automobile vont reprendre leur activits ds lundi 4 pour certains. Les Jardinerie travaillent dj. Les commerants commencent  mettre la pression sur les autorits aussi pour pouvoir rcuprer leur clientles franaises ... Les stocks qui dorment des marchandises de franaises, les belges ne veulent pas avoir des frais de gardiennages  payer ! En Belgique ils sont trs commercial, et un sous c'est un sous. Alors pidmie ou pas , les commerants veulent leur clientles le plus vite possible ! 

Mme les parc d'attractions comme Walidi, Bellewarde, Plopsaland et Sunpark sont dj au taquet pour rouvrir et accueillir les franais !  ::ptdr::   ::mouarf:: 




> La police belge n'est pas tolrante envers les franais qui viennent acheter des trucs en Belgique :
> Confinement : 4.000 euros d'amende pour un Franais parti en Belgique faire le plein


Avec les dconfinements  venir , les commerants ne vont pas laisser filer leur bout de gras et la manne financire des franais ! 




> Ce serait con de devenir dpressif aprs le confinement ^^. Quoi que ce n'est pas marrant avec les faillites, le chmage de masse, la crise conomique, etc.


Le confinement est pesant ... Il y a tout ce qu'on ne voit pas et qu'on va dcouvrir . On va pas rigoler !




> Les gouvernements n'ont pas trouv d'autres alternatives, sans le confinement trs vite quasiment toute la population serait contamin, les hpitaux seraient saturs et il y aurait beaucoup de morts (mais on arriverait extrmement vite  l'immunit collective).
> Comme il n'y a pas encore de traitement prventif valid officiellement par la communaut scientifique, on a pas le choix c'est confinement et c'est tout.
> Le problme ce n'est pas le confinement, c'est l'aprs. Profitez du moment prsent parce qu'aprs a va tre violent.


Justement le maintien de la fermeture des frontires et ce qu'il y a de pire ! 

Schengen et l'UE c'est en gros des pays dans une "mga" pays. 

T'as de la chance de ne pas avoir d'obligation  l'tranger ... contrairement  d'autre. Tu aurais une residence secondaire en Espagne ou que je sais tu n'aurais pas le mme discours et tu serais le premier  rclamer la rouverture des frontires !

On peut aussi tabler sur un schma intermdiaire. Dans Schengen on rouvre nos frontires uniquement  l'interieur. Au vu du contexte les voyageurs se dplaceront mais moins.

----------


## Neckara

> Yaura pas de rebond. Didier il a dit que c'tait une pidmie saisonnire comme 100% des infections respiratoires.
> 
> Et il a un peu intrt  pas avoir tort sinon il va bruler devant la bonne mre ...


Ah bah si Raoult l'a dit


Tu as un rservoir d'eau que tu vides avec un robinet. C'est sr qu'au bout d'un moment tu peux esprer que ce rservoir se vide (pour simplifier). L'eau du robinet coule vers une flaque qui se dverse dans une bouche dgout. Tu refermes un peu ton robinet, et  magie, y'a moins d'eau dans ta flaque. C'est sr que si tu rouvres ton robinet  fond, le niveau d'eau de ta flaque va pas r-augmenter


Bah, t'as raison  la fin du confinement, va rouler des pelles  tous les petits vieux, y'a plus de danger, on est sauf.  ::roll:: 



Et tiens, en creusant un peu, on trouve des phrases bizarres ci-et l:



> Protocole dinvestigation de la grippe non saisonnire et dautres maladies respiratoires aigus mergentes


https://apps.who.int/iris/handle/10665/329894




> Mme si le SRAS-CoV-2 prsente des similarits avec les coronavirus  saisonniers, nous ne savons pas si ce virus se comportera comme les  coronavirus saisonniers, explique en substance lauteur principal, le Dr  Arnold Monto, professeur d'pidmiologie  l'UM School of Public  Health :  _Seul le temps nous dira si le SRAS-CoV-2 maintiendra une  prsence continue dans le paysage des infections respiratoires,  poursuivra une circulation limite comme le MERS, ou comme le SRAS  disparatra compltement_ .





> Ces rsultats ne peuvent permettre de prsager du comportement de  SRAS-CoV-2, ajoutent les chercheurs qui ont entam une nouvelle  recherche pour explorer l'introduction communautaire du SRAS-CoV-2.  Leurs rsultats prliminaires napportent aucune preuve de prsence de  SRAS-CoV-2 dans la communaut avant mars. Ainsi, concluent-ils,  _il est impossible de dterminer,   lheure actuelle, si un tel calendrier saisonnier s'applique  la  circulation actuelle du SRAS-CoV-2_ .


https://www.santelog.com/actualites/...es-coronavirus

MMmmmmm
Ah et au fait, Didier est devenu un peu plus nuanc dans l'interview que tu nous avais donn
MMmmmmm

----------


## Ryu2000

> Didier il a dit que c'tait une pidmie saisonnire comme 100% des infections respiratoires.


Je ne crois pas qu'il l'ait dit avec autant de certitude et de conviction.
Il me semble qu'il a dit que c'tait une possibilit, parce qu'il y a des maladies qui disparaissent quand la saison change, donc a pourrait tre le cas du SARS-CoV-2.
C'est un scientifique, il met des hypothses bases sur des observations, avec ces hypothses il y a parfois moyen de faire des prdictions et quand a tombe juste c'est styl.




> Alors pidmie ou pas , les commerants veulent leur clientles le plus vite possible !


Et alors ?
Ce ne sont pas les commerants qui font les rgles. Ce n'est pas parce qu'ils veulent quelque chose qu'ils vont l'avoir...
Ils ont dj beaucoup de chance de pouvoir rouvrir prmaturment, parce que les bars, les restaurants, les salles de concert, les festivals, tous les entreprises lies au tourisme, n'ont pas cette chance.
Cet t il n'y aura pas beaucoup de vacances  l'tranger.




> les commerants ne vont pas laisser filer leur bout de gras et la manne financire des franais !


Ou alors la police belge va bien vrifier qu'il n'y a pas d'tranger en Belgique et a va dissuader les franais de traverser la frontire.
Surtout qu'il y a des magasins en France, donc il n'y a pas de raison d'aller en Belgique.
Autant que des suisses viennent en France c'est logique, car pour les Suisses la France est un pays pauvre (et c'est vrai que c'est moins cher de faire ses courses en France qu'en Suisse), mais alors pourquoi des franais iraient en Belgique ?
 la limite si c'tait les Pays-Bas j'aurais compris, car l-bas on peut acheter des trucs qu'on ne trouve pas ailleurs (drogues), mais en Belgique qu'est-ce qu'il y a,  part des bires ?




> Schengen et l'UE c'est en gros des pays dans une "mga" pays.


L on voit que Schengen c'est rien du tout, ds qu'il y a a une petite pidmie c'est termin, on ferme toutes les frontires et c'est trs bien comme a.
Le gouvernement belge ne va probablement pas autoris des franais  venir sur son territoire tout de suite.




> T'as de la chance de ne pas avoir d'obligation  l'tranger ...


Si il y a vraiment un motif valable, c'est possible d'aller dans un pays tranger.
Par exemple les franais qui travaillent en Suisse, continuent d'aller en Suisse tous les jours (des douanes sont fermes, certains sont obligs de faire un dtour).
Mais aller voir un commerant belge ce n'est pas un motif valable.




> Dans Schengen on rouvre nos frontires uniquement  l'interieur. Au vu du contexte les voyageurs se dplaceront mais moins.


C'est  la Belgique de dcider qui a le droit d'entrer sur son sol, on s'en fout de Schengen.
*Les rgles de l'UE sont appliques tant que la situation est un peu prs normale, ds qu'il y a un problme c'est fini.*

a m'tonnerait que la Belgique prenne le risque de tolrer des franais, apparemment vers la frontire belge il y a des dpartements rouges, donc la Belgique devrait se mfier des franais.
Les franais transportent peut-tre la maladie, donc qu'ils restent chez eux, en ce moment on essaie de limiter les nouveaux cas, sinon la deuxime vague pourrait tre plus violente que la premire.

----------


## benjani13

Alors que le plan de confinement du 11 mai est toujours aussi flou, Macron passe son weekend au tlphone. Avec ses ministres me diriez vous? Pour affiner les prparatifs? Pour surveiller les arrivs de masques? Non non.

Premier volet : Macron passe un coup de fil  un boulanger lyonnais, relay par les mdias traditionnelle. Je vous laisse regarder et on reparle ensuite:




Bon, vous me direz, le coup de tlphone devant les camras de BFM Tv a sent pas vraiment la sincrit mais largement plus le plan comm'. Et bha vous tes encore loin du compte. Ce monsieur est certes bien boulanger, mais il a surtout bien t choisi : c'est un trs proche de Grard Collomb, candidat sur ses listes municipales  deux reprises, proche de LREM, etc, etc... La biographie politique de ce bouglanger  videmment vite t retrouve sur les rseaux sociaux.

Du coup, on peut se demander si a encore un sens de monter des coup de com' aussi grossiers, alors que les twittos sont  l'affut pour dmonter la propagande dans le quart d'heure qui suit. Et bien je vous invite  voir le reportage de BFM, ci dessus,  lire les articles de France 3, et autres presses rgionales. Ce ne sont que des recopie les uns des autres, sans aucun reculs. C'est affligeant que ces procds fonctionnent encore. Cela atteint le summum du risible quand le seul journal qui fait son boulot c'est... RT : https://francais.rt.com/france/74712...gerard-collomb

Bref, ils viennent juste de nous refaire le coup du "Plombier de France Info" : https://www.lesinrocks.com/2019/11/2...des-retraites/


Autre coup de file, cette fois au symbole culturel de la France,  l'idole des petits enfants, qui s'est fait insult dans la rue. Qui d'autres pour consoler un tel monument national que le prsident lui mme? Pendant *45 minutes*, Macron a discut au tlphone avec Zemmour...

https://www.parismatch.com/Actu/Poli...ephone-1684039

Srieusement, 45 minutes pour consoler un gars comdamn pour incitation  la discrimination raciale et provocation  la haine religieuse? Il n'y avait pas un seul franais plus malheureux qu'Eric Zemmour ce weekend? On se souviendra de son message, indirect,  Genevive Legay, dont le crane avait t dfonc par des policiers, o il lui souhaitait "un peu de sagesse" pour ne pas aller dans endroits " risques"  son age. Ne pouvait il pas donner le mme message  Zemmour? Qu'il faudrait avoir "un peu de sagesse" en vitant d'insulter une partie des franais quotidiennement si on ne veut pas se faire cracher dessus dans la rue? Je ne dis pas que je serais d'accord avec a, je ne lui souhaite pas, mais a aurait au moins montrer un peu de constance chez notre prsident. Bha non...

Du coup c'tait a son weekend  macron? Faire un plan comm' en appelant un boulanger pro LREM et consoler un faiseur de haine? ...

----------


## Ryu2000

> Alors que le plan de confinement du 11 mai est toujours aussi flou


C'est normal, on ne peut pas anticiper les volutions de la pandmie.
Donc le plan volue chaque jour. Mais d'ici juillet/aot a devrait tre plus clair. Les gouvernements ne savent pas ce qu'ils font faire. Si trop de gens sortent en mme temps a pourrait faire une seconde vague.




> Du coup, on peut se demander si a encore un sens de monter des coup de com' aussi grossiers, alors que les twittos sont  l'affut pour dmonter la propagande dans le quart d'heure qui suit.


Les gens qui regardent BFM TV ou France 3 ont au moins 60 ans donc ils s'en foutent un peu de Twitter.
Enfin bref il y a plein de franais qui regardent France 3 mais qui n'iront jamais sur Twitter (ils iront sur Facebook  la limite, mais ce ne sera pas pour parler de Zemmour).




> Ce ne sont que des recopie les uns des autres, sans aucun reculs.


C'est bien de s'en rendre compte, a fait longtemps que le journalisme consiste  recopier des articles, bientt les journalistes des mdias mainstream seront remplac par des algorithmes.




> Srieusement, 45 minutes pour consoler un gars comdamn pour incitation  la discrimination raciale et provocation  la haine religieuse?


C'est du "diviser pour mieux rgner" comme on en trouve dans les manuels. a fonctionne pas mal pour dtourner l'attention.
Le temps que les gens passent  gueuler sur les banlieues et les musulmans, c'est du temps qui n'est pas utilis pour se rendre compte que le problme vient des banques, des grosses entreprises, des mdias et des politiciens.

----------


## Jon Shannow

Une autre timeline "marrante"


Et Macron souhaite retrouver des rassemblements "chamailleurs", c'est vrai, qu'est-ce qu'on se marre !

----------


## benjani13

Et pour continuer sur le sujet des "urgences faons LREM" : LREM plaide pour une protection pnale des maires et des personnes prenant des dcisions sur le dconfinement:



> "Nous proposerons une adaptation de la lgislation pour effectivement protger les maires pnalement mais aussi toutes les personnes dpositaires dune mission de service public dans le cadre des 
> oprations de dconfinement"


Une tribune dans le JDD (j'ai pas accs perso) : https://www.lejdd.fr/Politique/decon...maires-3965908

Bref, l'urgence absolu c'est de se prvoir une loi d'amnistie...

----------


## tanaka59

Bonjour, 




> Et alors ?
> Ce ne sont pas les commerants qui font les rgles. Ce n'est pas parce qu'ils veulent quelque chose qu'ils vont l'avoir...
> Ils ont dj beaucoup de chance de pouvoir rouvrir prmaturment, parce que les bars, les restaurants, les salles de concert, les festivals, tous les entreprises lies au tourisme, n'ont pas cette chance.
> Cet t il n'y aura pas beaucoup de vacances  l'tranger.


C'est trs mal connaitre les belges ! 

En Belgique, le secteur du BTP (construction de maison et de btiment professionnel) est trs puissant , tout comme le lobbie du bton. Par la mme occasion les grandes enseignes de magasins de meubles (molcule, euroshop, gaverzitch, Be-okay ...) , les artisans de l'amnagement intrieur sont trs nombreux, surtout en Flandres et  la frontire avec la France. 

Les flamands qui veulent le fric de franais ne vont pas se priver en le laissant filer ! Les grosses fortunes du nord de la France qui vont en Belgique claquent pas mal de fric la dedans ... Ils n'y a qu'a voir les grosses baraques qui fleurissent.

Dans les autres domaines les jardineries aussi sont trs en vogues : floralux, famiflora, ohgreen ... , le vestimentaire ... . Le tout brasse beaucoup de franais (plus de 50 %) , il y a mme des gens qui viennent de Reims, Rouen ou  Amiens pour acheter des plantes en Belgique ! Il faut dire aussi qu'avec la proximit du march international au pays bas , c'est tout benef pour eux ...

Il y aussi les clopes , la bire et l'essence (beaucoup de cavistes  la frontire). 

Inversement les Belges viennent en France pour faire leur courses dans les hypers , super, acheter leur eaux , acheter dans les commerces de bazars (action, babou, casa, gifi ...) , faire leurs tudes dans les fac lilloises ( part la mdecine). 






> Ou alors la police belge va bien vrifier qu'il n'y a pas d'tranger en Belgique et a va dissuader les franais de traverser la frontire.


Mais lol , les franais n'attendent que a , le 18 mai et tu va avoir un trafic de clopes et de combine pour en avoir .  ::mouarf::   ::ptdr:: 




> Surtout qu'il y a des magasins en France, donc il n'y a pas de raison d'aller en Belgique.


Bin non il n'y a pas tout les magasins en Belgiques. Pour 300 000 habitants pour Tournai et Mouscron , tu n'as qu'un hyper Carrefour  Tournai. Contrairement  la France en Belgique il n'y a que 2 enseignes d'hyper Carrefour et Cora (qui est Belge). Et les supermarchs (hors Lidl, ALdi ... ) n'ont pas beaucoup de choix.

Faut dire aussi que contrairement  la France tu as beaucoup d'hyper "non alimentaire" en Belgique qui vendent aussi des produits de premires ncessit (hygines par exemple) comme du bricolage. Ces commerces n'ont pas pu ouvrir , du coup les Belges ont continuer de venir en France malgr l'interdiction. 

Tu as un concept en Belgique d'hyper non alimentaire comme Molecule et Euroshop qui vent de tout (meuble, brico, bureau, quincaillerie, produit hygines, vetement ... ) sauf de l'alimentaire ... Forcement fermer ces magasins en temps de crise cela fout le boxon ^^ Un genre de magasin printemps ou galerie Lafayette bon march. 




> Autant que des suisses viennent en France c'est logique, car pour les Suisses la France est un pays pauvre (et c'est vrai que c'est moins cher de faire ses courses en France qu'en Suisse), mais alors pourquoi des franais iraient en Belgique ?
>  la limite si c'tait les Pays-Bas j'aurais compris, car l-bas on peut acheter des trucs qu'on ne trouve pas ailleurs (drogues), mais en Belgique qu'est-ce qu'il y a,  part des bires ?


C'est la culture et le type de magasin qui est diffrent. Il y a encore beaucoup de poissonnier, volailler, boucher, charcutier et petit commerce qu'on ne trouve plus beaucoup en France. Comme ces petits commerces ne vendent pas de tout, avec les fermetures de grands magasin beaucoup de Belges se sont retrouv penalis. Mme chose au luxembourg belge ou des belges ont continu  aller dans les hypers la bas . 




> L on voit que Schengen c'est rien du tout, ds qu'il y a a une petite pidmie c'est termin, on ferme toutes les frontires et c'est trs bien comme a.
> Le gouvernement belge ne va probablement pas autoris des franais  venir sur son territoire tout de suite.


Lille est son agglomration, c'est une culture unique. Qui n'existe nul par ailleurs , tout comme la frontire franco-luxembourgeoise, Strasbourg-Khel ou Geneve et la frontire franco-suisse. C'est Paris et son priphrique . 

Des belges contraints d'utiliser les routes franaises et verbaliss par la police franaise, car les autorits belges ont stupidement dpos des blocs de btons en toute hte, sans rflchir ... C'est bien  une histoire belge ce truc ... Une administration tatillonne, la police dj trs svre en temps normal excute sans rflchir. L'inverse est aussi vrai des franais enclavs en territoire belge verbalis par la police belge qui n'tait pas au courant de la situation ! 

Comme ici du ct de Nieppe et Heuvelland : https://france3-regions.francetvinfo...d-1806238.html . Ce genre de scne doit cesser le plus vite possible et la frontire doit rouvrir le plus vite possible POUR TOUS. 

Ce genre de comportement est dnoncs d'une part par les riverains, d'autres part par les agriculteurs qui sont les premiers pnaliss. En devant faire des tours et des dtours. Il n'y a rien de drle la dedans .

En ce moment les rares personnes autorises  circuler ne sont pas du tout rassur  l'ide de tomber sur une patrouille volante au niveau de la frontire. 




> Si il y a vraiment un motif valable, c'est possible d'aller dans un pays tranger.
> Par exemple les franais qui travaillent en Suisse, continuent d'aller en Suisse tous les jours (des douanes sont fermes, certains sont obligs de faire un dtour).
> Mais aller voir un commerant belge ce n'est pas un motif valable.


Actuellement les frontires sont fermes. Pour passer 4 motifs :

> pour le travail
> pour raison de sant
> pour assistance  personne vulnrable
> pour les garde d'enfant

---

Pour tout le reste on dont encore attendre. 

> Quelques exemples

> Quand tu es en plein dmnagement et qu'une frontire se ferme en te tombant dessus, tu es bien dans la merde. Tu ne peux plus accder  l'un des deux logements pour transfrer tes meubles. C'est dj pas facile en temps normal de grer l'administratif dans ce cadre , venir ajouter un blocus  une frontire dans ce genre de situation cela vient encore ajouter problme sur problme. 

> Quand tu es propritaire de logement que tu mets en location pour des tudiants , avec l'approche du mois de juin et de juillet, il va y a voir les changements de locataire  s'occuper . Des tats des lieux, des remises de clef. Je vois difficilement comment tu peux faire sans tre physiquement prsent dans certains cas.

> Idem pour les propritaires de rsidences secondaires , qui comme les rsidents permanents payent des factures et des impots. Certains doivent aussi faire des dmarches administratives, assurer l'entretien, faire des rparations, des travaux ... Cela ne se fait pas tout seul. Tu as aussi les runions de copro et les AG ... pour dcider de lancer des travaux par exemple. Si c'est des travaux urgents et que les proprios ne peuvent pas venir, cela retarde et fait chier plus qu'autre chose

> Tu achtes une bagnole qui est bloqu chez le concessionnaire. Cela fait chier tout le monde final. Ton commerant qui doit claquer de la thune en frais de gardiennage et toi ... qui doit aussi payer un sur coup. Comme l'impossibilit de faire immatriculer le vhicule. 

> Bloquer une personne convoque  un concours ou examen officiel. Tu peux tre franais et vivre en Belgique tout en passant un concours en France. Tu fais comment demain si on tempche d'aller  cet examen ? Tu te dis t'en pis c'est pas grave ?

> Voir sa famille , ces proches ... Tu crois que cela fait plaisir aux vieux isols de ne pas pouvoir voir leur famille ? Dans certains cas son propre conjoint ou conjointe. Tu va voir on va te retirer ta femme ou tes enfants pendants 3 mois, t'auras plus le mme discours. 




> C'est  la Belgique de dcider qui a le droit d'entrer sur son sol, on s'en fout de Schengen.
> *Les rgles de l'UE sont appliques tant que la situation est un peu prs normale, ds qu'il y a un problme c'est fini.*


Les Wallons ne vont pas se priver de 70% de leurs changes conomiques. La France c'est leur premier partenaire. Idem pour les flamands, ils ne vont pas se flinguer leur partenariat conomiques avec les allemands et les nerlandais.




> a m'tonnerait que la Belgique prenne le risque de tolrer des franais, apparemment vers la frontire belge il y a des dpartements rouges, donc la Belgique devrait se mfier des franais.
> Les franais transportent peut-tre la maladie, donc qu'ils restent chez eux, en ce moment on essaie de limiter les nouveaux cas, sinon la deuxime vague pourrait tre plus violente que la premire.


West Vlaanderen, Hainaut, Nord > c'est sensiblement pareil. Il y a un foyer  Valencienne et Charleroi qui s'explique par celui de Mons. Courtrai et Roulers s'explique par un foyer  Gand ,  Brugges c'est du  des malades venant d'Anvers.

----------


## Ryu2000

> C'est trs mal connaitre les belges !


On verra si les franais seront tolr prochainement en Belgique, pour le moment ce n'est pas gagn.
Aprs les commerants peuvent dire aux franais de venir chez eux, mais la police peut mettre des amendes aux franais.




> il y a mme des gens qui viennent de Reims, Rouen ou  Amiens pour acheter des plantes en Belgique !


Cette anne ils iront moins loin ^^




> les franais n'attendent que a , le 18 mai et tu va avoir un trafic de clopes et de combine pour en avoir .


La police sera peut-tre prte galement, l il y a moyen de mettre de la police partout et d'amender tout le monde.




> Des belges contraints d'utiliser les routes franaises et verbaliss par la police franaise, car les autorits belges ont stupidement dpos des blocs de btons en toute hte, sans rflchir ... C'est bien  une histoire belge ce truc ... Une administration tatillonne, la police dj trs svre en temps normal excute sans rflchir.


Les gouvernements disent comme Eric Cartman : "respect my authority".
Par exemple il est interdit de se promener dans une fort ou sur une plage, mais si t'es seul dans un rayon de 100m, a n'a aucun sens, mais a montre que la situation est grave, on veut que tout le monde soit dans la mme situation, mme si dans un village tu risques rien, puisque *la densit de population est faible*.
Les gouvernements mettent des rgles strictes, les sanctions tombent, aprs si vous aimez payer des amendes vous faites comme vous voulez.
Coronavirus en Belgique : plus de 60.000 procs-verbaux auraient t dresss depuis le dbut du confinement
Jacques a dit "fermer les frontires", donc les frontires sont fermes. Si tu laisses les gens traverser les frontires, il y a une minorit qui va faire n'importe quoi, donc on bloque tout le monde.

Si t'es contraints de passer  l'tranger pour rentrer chez toi, il y a moyen de convaincre la police et de ne pas avoir d'amende.
Mais c'est bientt fini, dans quelque mois les frontires seront grandes ouvertes, il faut juste attendre un peu...




> d'autres part par les agriculteurs qui sont les premiers pnaliss. En devant faire des tours et des dtours. Il n'y a rien de drle la dedans .


Gnralement les agriculteurs n'ont pas des dizaines et des dizaines de km pour aller dans leur champs.
Par rapport  ceux qui organisent des concerts les agriculteurs ne s'en sortent pas trop mal.




> En ce moment les rares personnes autorises  circuler ne sont pas du tout rassur  l'ide de tomber sur une patrouille volante au niveau de la frontire.


Ben c'est con... Si t'es en rgle il n'y a pas de problme.
Quand ils se seront fait contrler une fois, ils n'auront plus aucune inquitude.




> Tu achtes une bagnole qui est bloqu chez le concessionnaire.


Pour le consommateur a change rien puis-quaussi bien il n'a pas le droit de conduire trs loin.
Les gens sont confin et au chmage partiel, ils n'ont pas trop besoin de voiture.

Et le concessionnaire ne vend pas de voitures en ce moment, donc il ne devrait pas tre satur.
Mais au pire si il y a qu'un voyage comme a, il y a moyen que la police tolre en cas de contrle...
De ce que j'ai vu, les policiers sont trs tolrants au niveau de la drogation. Il suffit de cooprer et c'est bon. Si il y a une histoire de dmnagement a devrait galement passer.




> Bloquer une personne convoque  un concours ou examen officiel.


Les examens ont t annuls.
D'ailleurs on ne sait pas comment a va se passer au niveau du BAC, du BTS, de la Licence, du Master, etc.
Les gens  la FAC ne peuvent pas passer de partiel.




> Tu crois que cela fait plaisir aux vieux isols de ne pas pouvoir voir leur famille ? Dans certains cas son propre conjoint ou conjointe.


Ouais ben comme les infirmires, comme il est trs probable qu'elles finissent par tre infect par le SARS-CoV-2 elles s'isolent de leur famille.
Tout le monde doit faire des efforts, c'est un scnario exceptionnel, les gouvernements ne savent pas quoi faire, c'est le bordel, etc.
Rendre visite  des gens en EHPAD c'est autoris, mais il faut faire gaffe quand mme, parce que les vieux c'est comme les obses et les diabtiques, c'est plus fragile.

----------


## David_g

> Bon, vous me direz, le coup de tlphone devant les camras de BFM Tv a sent pas vraiment la sincrit mais largement plus le plan comm'. Et bha vous tes encore loin du compte. Ce monsieur est certes bien boulanger, mais il a surtout bien t choisi : c'est un trs proche de Grard Collomb, candidat sur ses listes municipales  deux reprises, proche de LREM, etc, etc... La biographie politique de ce bouglanger  videmment vite t retrouve sur les rseaux sociaux.


Je n'arrive toujours pas  comprendre comment on peut faire ce genre de chose en sachant que cela sera su. Enfin si je le sais, les gens de son bord trouveront cela bien tout de mme, les gens devant la tl qui sont peu politiss et ne sont pas sur les RS  seront touchs : il sinquite des petits commerants.





> Autre coup de file, cette fois au symbole culturel de la France,  l'idole des petits enfants, qui s'est fait insult dans la rue. Qui d'autres pour consoler un tel monument national que le prsident lui mme? Pendant *45 minutes*, Macron a discut au tlphone avec Zemmour...


Pour ma part, cela m'a srieusement choqu comme tous ces gens de droite qui du coup vont demander  ce que l'on soutienne Zemmour vu qu'on s'offusque qu'un flic traite un interpell "de bicot ne sachant pas nager".

Aucun soutien de ma part  Zemmour : je condamne juste l'agression mais cela serait pareil si cela n'tait pas Zemmour. 
Rappelons aussi que Zemmour avait sorti qu'il n'tait pas tonnant qu'une femme voile se fasse agresser/insulter dans la rue.

Pure mais est ce que serait difficile plutt d'ouvrir les pages jaunes  hpital/infirmire et d'appeler les gens qui se dfoncent pour des fois 2/heures (en risquant leur vie) !!! a serait quand mme plus logique et tout simplement plus humain.

----------


## Ryu2000

Dconfinement : "Les frontires fermes au sein de lUE le resteront", dit Castaner



> "Notre objectif est d'avoir une doctrine europenne pour accompagner l'ouverture des frontires mais mme aprs le 11 mai, nous aurons des frontires infra-europennes qui resteront fermes" a ajout le ministre de l'Intrieur. Christophe Castaner a soulign que ces rgles s'appliqueront "jusqu' nouvel ordre dans l'espace Schengen" et que "cela va dpendre de l'volution pidmiologique de nos pays voisins".

----------


## tanaka59

> Dconfinement : "Les frontires fermes au sein de lUE le resteront", dit Castaner


Je mfie de ce que dit ce gouvernement. Dans 3 jours on nous pondra le contraire ... que l'conomie va mal ?

Il est plus qu'vident que le 11 mai on ne va rouvrir les vannes d'un coup ...

Dans le mme temps on entend tout est son contraire :

L'Autriche est d'accord pour accueillir des touristes sous conditions : https://www.dhnet.be/actu/monde/l-au...50a64f9cf06522 , c'est plutt srieux de leur part de jauger pour la relance . Mme partielle et qui sera dure . On ne peut durablement rester dans les conditions actuelles, c'est intenable.

Les grecques se prparent et prient mme vu la catastrophe pour leur conomie ... sans touristes : https://www.lefigaro.fr/voyages/coro...d-ete-20200501

Tchquie : https://www.radio.cz/fr/rubrique/inf...s-pour-juillet , rouverture en juillet . On critique souvent les pays de l'est pour leur arrogance, pour une fois ils marquent un point. 

L'espagne veut se flinguer une balle dans le pied en ouvrant pas cet t.

----------


## Ryu2000

De toute faon avant le confinement l'conomie allait dj trs mal, donc on est plus  a prs... Ce n'est pas quelque touristes qui vont sauver le truc.
L'conomie de la France est galement base en grande partie sur le tourisme (il n'y a plus beaucoup d'autre industries en France), mais on va quand mme garder les frontires fermes.

Pour une fois l'conomie passe au second plan, a fait bizarre.
L'Espagne tudierait la fermeture des frontires jusqu'en octobre



> La compagnie arienne Ibria a de son ct dclar dans un communiqu de presse mardi que la crise allait "durer des annes". Le nombre de ses vols ne devrait pas revenir  la normale avant 2023, au plus tt, ajoute-t-elle.
> 
> De plus, le plan annonc par le chef du gouvernement Pedro Sanchez prvoit que les dplacements entre rgions resteront trs limits. Il sera interdit de voyager entre deux provinces espagnoles jusqu la fin du mois de juin, sauf motif professionnel. 
> 
> 13% des Espagnols travaillent dans le tourisme. Un secteur qui gnre 150 milliards deuros, soit 12% du PIB du pays chaque anne.


Les choses vont voluer, il faudrait que la maladie disparaisse totalement pour qu'on autorise  nouveau tous les clampins de Schengen  se promener n'importe comment.
Les gouvernements souhaitent viter une deuxime vague. Donc on ne peut pas laisser les gens traverser les frontires pour n'importe quoi, il faut un motif valable, et le tourisme n'en est pas un, de toute faon tout est ferm.
En principe en Mai et en Juin les frontires devraient rester fermes, ensuite il faudra voir l'volution de la maladie.

Mais en parallle il y a a qui est bizarre :
Pas de quarantaine pour les personnes venant de lUE, espace Schengen ou Royaume-Uni



> La France nimposera pas de quarantaine  toute personne, quelle que soit sa nationalit, en provenance de lUE, de la zone Schengen ou du Royaume-Uni, a annonc dimanche llyse.

----------


## el_slapper

> Yaura pas de rebond. Didier il a dit que c'tait une pidmie saisonnire comme 100% des infections respiratoires.
> 
> Et il a un peu intrt  pas avoir tort sinon il va bruler devant la bonne mre ...


J'ai lu des tudes comme quoi la vitamine D aidait  passer outre. Je ne mets pas de lien pour ne pas faire hurler Neckara (c'est du mme niveau scientifique que tout le reste en ce moment), mais si c'est vrai (ce qui est un gros si), alors l't ne sera pas meurtrier.

Enfin, si on rouvre les plages...

On vit vraiment une poque bizarre.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Enfin, si on rouvre les plages...
> 
> On vit vraiment une poque bizarre.


C'est vrai que j'ai du mal  comprendre pourquoi on a plus de chances de chopper le virus en se baladant sur une plage, qu'en prenant le mtro parisien...  ::koi::

----------


## Ryu2000

> vitamine D


Si vous voulez il y a un podcast sur la supplmentation en priode de confinement :








> on a plus de chances de chopper le virus en se baladant sur une plage, qu'en prenant le mtro parisien...


Je crois que c'est juste un truc d'autorit, si on tolre qu'une personne se promne sur la plage ou en fort, il y a des gens qui vont s'emballer et il va y avoir des abus. (les gens vont partir en vacances, ils vont organiser des apros, etc)
Les franais sont traits comme des enfants.
On a le droit d'tre beaucoup dans peu d'espace seulement pour aller au boulot.

----------


## tanaka59

Les mongasques et andorran attendent la rouverture des frontires. Perchs dans les montagnes ou entasss comme des sardines sur 3 km.  ::ptdr::  

Que dire des Suisses et luxembourgeois qui n'ont pas accs  la mer ^^

Le luxembourg commence  s'agacer de la fermeture avec la Belgique : https://plus.lesoir.be/298422/articl...de-confinement

Je cite " A Martelange, les stations se situent videmment au Luxembourg. La route est, elle, belge. Et vu larrt ministriel du 23 mars, les Belges ne peuvent passer le caniveau qui fait frontire... - S.P. "  ::mouarf::  .

Mme chose avec le gouvernement Nerlandais et les flamands qui comment  trouver le temps au niveau de knokke 

Je ne donne pas cher que la rouverture se face d'ici aller 4  6 semaine  :;):

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Les mongasques et andorran attendent la rouverture des frontires. Perchs dans les montagnes ou entasss comme des sardines sur 3 km.  
> 
> Que dire des Suisses et luxembourgeois qui n'ont pas accs  la mer ^^


Heu ! Les andorrans non plus, n'ont pas accs  la mer...  ::roll::

----------


## Ryu2000

> Je ne donne pas cher que la rouverture se face d'ici aller 4  6 semaine


C'est possible, mais 4 semaines c'est long ::P: 
a pourrait s'ouvrir un peu mais pas  fond, on peut tolrer des gens compact dans un bus pour aller au boulot, mais pas pour faire du tourisme.

Apparemment a ne change rien :
Dconfinement : le Snat napprouve pas le plan du gouvernement



> Le Snat,  majorit de droite, na pas valid lundi la stratgie de dconfinement du gouvernement  89 voix contre 81 et 174 abstentions, avec une abstention "massive" des lus LR et un vote contre des groupes socialiste et communiste.
> 
> Prsent par le Premier ministre, ce plan avait t approuv par lAssemble nationale mardi dernier par 368 voix contre 100, et 103 abstentions. *Ces deux votes, en application de larticle 501 de la Constitution, ont surtout une valeur symbolique et pas dimpact sur le lancement du dconfinement, prvu  partir du 11 mai.*

----------


## Neckara

> J'ai lu des tudes comme quoi la vitamine D aidait  passer outre. Je ne mets pas de lien pour ne pas faire hurler Neckara (c'est du mme niveau scientifique que tout le reste en ce moment), mais si c'est vrai (ce qui est un gros si), alors l't ne sera pas meurtrier.


Si c'est le cas, pas la peine d'attendre l't, on pourrait dj consommer de la nourriture riche en vitamine D, ou prendre des complments en prvention/traitement. Ce qui serait en soit une bonne chose car on est souvent en carence de vitamine D. Le tout est de ne pas en faire un excs.




> C'est vrai que j'ai du mal  comprendre pourquoi on a plus de chances de chopper le virus en se baladant sur une plage, qu'en prenant le mtro parisien...


Parce que le mtro est "ncessaire" dans le sens o on a pas trop le choix si on veut aller bosser pour certains. Tandis que les plages constituent un vecteur de contamination futile, de l'ordre du loisir.

----------


## halaster08

> C'est vrai que j'ai du mal  comprendre pourquoi on a plus de chances de chopper le virus en se baladant sur une plage, qu'en prenant le mtro parisien...


Personne n'as dit a.

Dans l'idal il faudrait interdire le mtro aussi ou le laisser en respectant les distances et gestes barrires (ce qui n'est pas possible), mais le mtro a permet aux gens, notamment pas mal de personnel soignant, d'aller bosser (car tout n'est pas "tltravailable")  c'est donc malheureusement indispensable
Tandis que la plage c'est du loisir donc dispensable et comme on a vu les gens s'entasser dans les parcs au dbut du confinement ds qu'il faisait beau, ouvrir les plages en demandant de respecter qq rgles de scurit me parait compltement illusoire.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Parce que le mtro est "ncessaire" dans le sens o on a pas trop le choix si on veut aller bosser pour certains. Tandis que les plages constituent un vecteur de contamination futile, de l'ordre du loisir.


Question simple (pas besoin de brevet, ni d'tudes complexes approuves ou pas par des "doctorants") : 

Dans quels cas, pensez-vous qu'il est plus facile de faire circuler le virus du Covid-19 entre les personnes : 
1 )

2) 

3) 

4) 

Si on rpond 1 et 3, je pense qu'on peut prendre sa carte LREM, car a signifie que l'conomie (des plus riches) est plus importante que la Sant des gens (qui ne sont rien).

----------


## halaster08

Mme question:
1)
2)

Les images c'est comme les chiffres, faut pas juste prendre celles/ceux qui nous arrangent.

Et les gens ne vont pas bosser que pour enrichir les multinationales, il y a plein de gens avec des mtiers utiles qui ont besoin des transports en commun (personnel soignant, caissiers ...)

edit:


> Dans quels cas, pensez-vous qu'il est plus facile de faire circuler le virus du Covid-19 entre les personnes : 
>  1 )Nom : Metro_1.jpg 
> 
>  2) Nom : Plages1.jpg
> 
>  3) Nom : Metro_2.jpg 
> 
>  4) Nom : Plages2.jpg 
> 
>  Si on rpond 1 et 3, je pense qu'on peut prendre sa carte LREM, car a signifie que l'conomie (des plus riches) est plus importante que la Sant des gens (qui ne sont rien).


Tu t'es tromp d'image, c'est si on rpond 2 et 4, non ? Ou alors je comprends pas ta remarque.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Et les gens ne vont pas bosser que pour enrichir les multinationales, il y a plein de gens avec des mtiers utiles qui ont besoin des transports en commun (personnel soignant, caissiers ...)


Ouais mais l il y a le gouvernement qui dit aux travailleurs "mettez vos enfants  la crche ou  l'cole et retournez au boulot" comme  partir du collge ils peuvent se garder tout seul sans problme, a devrait suffire  librer les parents qui veulent retourner au boulot plutt que de rester  la maison  supporter les enfants.




> a signifie que l'conomie (des plus riches) est plus importante que la Sant des gens (qui ne sont rien).


De toute faon l'conomie est morte, c'est pas quelque franais qui vont repartir bosser qui vont sauver le truc...
Un jour il faudra payer un impt pour rembourser ces mois de chmage partiel, a va tre violent.

Niveau sant, le SARS-CoV-2 ce n'est pas un truc extrmement dangereux, dans 98% des cas les gens gurissent spontanment... Ok a peut tre trs douloureux pendant quelque semaines, mais gnralement a fini par passer.

En Sude il n'y a pas de confinement et a se passe bien, une grosse partie de la population doit avoir dvelopp des anticorps contre le SARS-CoV-2 :
Confinement : un Breton tmoigne de lexception sudoise



> Pour lutter contre le coronavirus, la Sude a bas sa stratgie sur limmunit collective. Cest--dire quelle laisse le virus faire son uvre, tout en essayant de le ralentir pour viter de voir les hpitaux dborder.
> 
> Pour cela, elle a dit non au confinement, se limitant  donner des recommandations dhygine, de distanciation, interdisant juste les rassemblements de plus de 50 personnes. Et cette recette fonctionne plutt bien.
> 
> Yann LHaridon pense que cela est culturel.  *La socit sudoise est, de manire gnrale, trs obissante et trs discrte.* Le fait dtre original et de sortir du lot est trs mal vu. Alors, quand des mesures sont demandes, les Sudois les appliquent. Il y a un sentiment de confiance envers les autorits. Je nai jamais entendu quelquun demander : pourquoi on ne nous a pas confins ? .

----------


## Jon Shannow

Halaster, je suis d'accord que l'on peut faire dire ce qu'on veut  des photos, et videmment, les choix que nous avons faits sont dirigs et malhonntes  :;): 

Toutefois, j'imagine mal comment il va tre possible de mettre de la distanciation sanitaire dans les transports comme le Metro, le Tram ou le RER alors que les respecter sur une tendue comme la plage, c'est plus aise. 
Les gens n'ont pas forcment envie, pendant leurs temps de loisirs de prendre le risque d'tre contamine  cause de plages surpeurples. Par contre, quels choix pour les gens qui sont OBLIGS de reprendre le travail et qui doivent, pour cela, prendre les transports en commun ? 

Cette dcision de fermer les plages, c'est juste comme la paperasse pour avoir le droit de sortir, c'est juste de l'infantilisation de la population. Alors, certes, il y aura toujours quelques imbciles qui feront n'importe quoi, mais tu crois qu'il n'y en a pas eu malgr toutes ces obligations ? Je peux te dire que je connais pas mal de personnes qui ont fait des apros et des barbeucs entre amis pendant cette priode. 

Donc, les imbciles, tu ne les empcheras pas. C'est comme les parigots qui se sont rus sur leurs rsidences secondaires, amenant le virus dans des rgions saines, ds l'annonce d'un prochain confinement. 

Toutes ces mesures restrictives sont purement politiques, et aucunement sanitaires. Si le gouvernement se proccupait rellement de la sant des gens, il ne ferait pas reprendre l'cole maintenant, alors que l'Italie et l'Espagne, qui sont au mme niveau que nous (malgr ce que prtend le gouvernement), eux, on dcid que les coles ne rouvriront qu'en septembre.

Macron et sa clic de branquignols se soucient de leurs employeurs du CAC 40 et des banques, le reste n'a aucune importance pour eux

----------


## el_slapper

> Ouais mais l il y a le gouvernement qui dit aux travailleurs "mettez vos enfants  la crche ou  l'cole et retournez au boulot" comme  partir du collge ils peuvent se garder tout seul sans problme, a devrait suffire  librer les parents qui veulent retourner au boulot plutt que de rester  la maison  supporter les enfants.


J'ai jusqu' ce soir pour dcider si ma fille, en 5me, est candidate pour retourner au collge le 18 mai - en fonction des places disponibles. Ma principale angoisse : depuis qu'elle est confine, son moral est en chute libre - mais rien n'indique que se retrouver au milieu des cancres l'aiderait  remonter. Elle aura droit de vto sur ma dcision, videmment.




> De toute faon l'conomie est morte, c'est pas quelque franais qui vont repartir bosser qui vont sauver le truc...
> Un jour il faudra payer un impt pour rembourser ces mois de chmage partiel, a va tre violent.


Comme aprs une guerre.

Mais il faut voir plus loin. Un calcul rapide amne  penser que pour arrter l'emballement climatique, il faut 10 ans de confinement (calcul  la louche, hein). Si l'conomie s'effondre (a a dj commenc avec le transport arien), l'conomie ne repartira jamais comme avant. L'conomie peut s'effondrer, la moiti de la population mondiale peut en crever, mais l'autremoiti aura des conditions de vie presque acceptables, avec une conomie certes plombe, mais pas totalement morte (estimations  la grosse louche, l encore).

L'autre scnario, c'est une reprise rapide de l'conomie, comme avant, un puisement rapide des ressources, un emballement climatique incontrlable, et au final une humanit limite  quelques dizaines de milliers de gens vivant au bord de l'ocan arctique, dans des conditions similaires  celles que connaissaient les aborignes avant l'arrive des anglais : climat quasi dsertique, de la survie de chasse et de cueillette, et pas d'accs  des ressources qui permettraient de recrer une civilisation.

Le premier scnario me fait chier, mais au moins, il laisse un espoir de survie  mes enfants. Pas norme, mais rel.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Cette dcision de fermer les plages, c'est juste comme la paperasse pour avoir le droit de sortir, c'est juste de l'infantilisation de la population.


Ouais et c'est galement le dbut du totalitarisme, la fin des liberts individuelles. On ne reviendra peut-tre plus jamais au monde d'avant.
Tant qu'on est dans situation Macron ne risque pas de perdre sa place, si a pouvait durer quelque annes il serait content ^^
Si il y avait un dconfinement total, a pourrait finir en rvolution, un jour il faudra prendre les armes et renverser le pouvoir, car la solution ne peut pas arriver par les urnes.




> Elle aura droit de vto sur ma dcision, videmment.


Si  la fin c'est elle qui dcide je ne comprend pas lintrt de lui donner un conseil de vote, mais ok. (ce serait pas plus simple de juste lui demander "tu veux retourner en cours ou bien ?".
Surtout que l il y a des histoires de rebellions et de psychologie invers,  cause des hormones et tout a. Parfois tu conseilles un truc  un adolescent et il fait exactement l'inverse, c'est mieux de faire son propre mauvais choix que de suivre les autres  ::P: 




> L'conomie peut s'effondrer, la moiti de la population mondiale peut en crever, mais l'autremoiti aura des conditions de vie presque acceptables


L les survivalistes doivent tre en train de se dire "j'en ai rien  foutre, j'ai prpar suffisamment de bocaux d'haricots verts pour passer l'hiver, j'ai mes poules et mes dindons, je produis mon lectricit avec un moulin et une dynamo, j'ai des panneaux solaires, j'ai de quoi rendre l'eau potable, le systme peut seffondrer, dans notre communaut on est prpar". Ils doivent tre tranquille en train de jardiner ou de bricoler.

Plein de choses peuvent se passer, on verra bien ce qui va arriver, comme d'habitude on ne peut pas influer sur la situation. Donc on va rester sagement confin comme le gouvernement l'a dcid. Il y a des gens qui doivent tre dgoutt car ils ne pourront pas partir en vacances cet t.




> L'autre scnario, c'est une reprise rapide de l'conomie, comme avant, un puisement rapide des ressources, un emballement climatique incontrlable, et au final une humanit limite  quelques dizaines de milliers de gens vivant au bord de l'ocan arctique


Arf... La plante ne se rchauffe pas si vite que a. De toute faon a dpend principalement de l'activit solaire, elle n'est pas rgulire, il y a des priodes plus chaudes que d'autres.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Le premier scnario me fait chier, mais au moins, il laisse un espoir de survie  mes enfants. Pas norme, mais rel.


J'ai hlas dans l'ide que l'Homme ne comprend jamais de ses erreurs, et que, ds l'pisode Covid-19 pass, tout va recommencer comme avant (quelques liberts et droits du travail en moins, bien sr  ::calim2:: )

----------


## Marco46

> Mais il faut voir plus loin. Un calcul rapide amne  penser que pour arrter l'emballement climatique, il faut 10 ans de confinement (calcul  la louche, hein).


C'est 4% de rcession par an pendant 30 ans qu'il faut pour rester sous les 2 degrs.

On parle de rcession mondiale videmment.

Le FMI table sur 3% de rcession seulement pour cette anne donc on est loin du compte.

----------


## tanaka59

Bonjour, 

La Tchquie annonce un rouverture de ces frontires la semaine prochaine  ::D:  :https://www.lavenir.net/cnt/dmf20200...rtir-du-11-mai

Good news  :;): 

D'ici 4  6 semaines , d'autres pays vont emboiter le pas. Intra schengen je parle

----------


## Ryu2000

> Le FMI table sur 3% de rcession seulement pour cette anne donc on est loin du compte.


C'est possible que le FMI sous estime les effets de la crise.
Les grosses puissances comme les Etats Unis et l'Allemagne vont prendre cher.
Par contre en Chine le problme doit tre quasiment rgl, il y a des contrles de temprature et de toux au cas o, mais les chinois sont de plus en plus dconfin.




> D'ici 4  6 semaines , d'autres pays vont emboiter le pas. Intra schengen je parle


Peut-tre, mais d'un autre ct :
Air France : vers une suppression dfinitive de nombreux vols intrieurs pouvant tre effectus en train ? 



> "L'union europenne autorise l'aide franaise de 7 milliards d'euros  Air France. Est-ce que vous confirmez que les lignes intrieures seront rduites ou supprimes quand on peut faire le trajet en train en moins de 2h30 ? Si oui, c'est dfinitif ou a durerait jusqu' quand ?", a demand Nicolas Demorand. "Oui, je vous le confirme. Je le souhaite vivement. Cela fait partie du contrat qui a t conclu avec Air France et l'tat au moment o nous avons apport notre soutien financier,  la fois avec un prt garantie de l'tat et puis avec une aide financire directe de l'tat", a rpondu Bruno Le Maire, avant d'expliquer la mesure.


Officiellement c'est pour l'cologie, a incite les gens  prendre le train pour les trajets de moins de 2h30.
Mais n'empche que a dissuade un peu de voyager  l'intrieur de la France.

----------


## Darkzinus

> Officiellement c'est pour l'cologie, a incite les gens  prendre le train pour les trajets de moins de 2h30.
> Mais n'empche que a dissuade un peu de voyager  l'intrieur de la France.


Pour une fois je trouve qu'on va dans la bonne direction ! La taille de notre pays nous permet de se passer de l'avion pour les dplacements intrieurs ! Je ne vois pas ce que a va limiter

----------


## Ryu2000

> La taille de notre pays nous permet de se passer de l'avion pour les dplacements intrieurs !


Ouais enfin si t'es dans les Alpes Maritimes et que tu veux aller au Finistre, ou si t'es dans les Pyrnes Atlantique et que tu veux aller dans le Bas Rhin, c'est long quand mme.
Rien que si t'es un peu  l'Est et que tu veux aller au Stunfest  Rennes, a va prendre 10h et coter un bras.
Mais a ne compte pas parce que l on parle des voyages de moins de 2h30 en train.




> Je ne vois pas ce que a va limiter


a va dranger ceux qui aiment bien prendre l'avion pour voyager entre 2 villes franaises. Il doit bien y en avoir.
Bon en tout cas jespre qu' partir du 11 mai on aura le droit de parcourir une distance maximale de 100 km  vol d'oiseau sans motif, mme si on est en zone rouge.

En tout cas c'est cool on aura bientt de nouvelles informations :
Emmanuel Macron : "Il est trop tt pour dire s'il y aura des vacances"



> Face aux journalistes de TF1, il a tent de rassurer les Franais. Il a expliqu comprendre les craintes des maires, des parents et des enseignants mais a insist sur la ncessit de rouvrir les coles tout en assurant la scurit des personnels et des enfants. Il a galement rappel que cette nouvelle "phase" du dconfinement devait tre accompagne d'une grande prudence et d'une grande vigilance pour viter que l'pidmie ne reprenne. *Il a galement fait savoir qu'il faudrait attendre le mois de juin pour obtenir de relles informations sur les vacances scolaires.*

----------


## halaster08

> J'ai hlas dans l'ide que l'Homme ne comprend jamais de ses erreurs, et que, ds l'pisode Covid-19 pass, tout va recommencer comme avant (quelques liberts et droits du travail en moins, bien sr )


Je ne suis pas d'accord, les Franais apprennent de leurs, aprs la crise des banques de 2008 on a lu un banquier prsident c'est bien la preuve qu'on a tout compris !

----------


## Neckara

> C'est 4% de rcession par an pendant 30 ans qu'il faut pour rester sous les 2 degrs.


C'est a le problme de rpter des propos dont on n'en saisi pas le sens, c'est qu'on fini par dire n'importe quoi.


 Je vais utiliser mes pouvoirs de mdium, mais il y a fort  parier que les 4% de rcession par an pendant 30 ans est le *prix* estim d'une solution permettant d'atteindre l'objectif vis. Mais rien n'indique que ce prix soit une condition ncessaire et suffisante.


Notamment, il y a trs fort  parier que cette estimation a t faite sans prendre l'hypothse d'un confinement.  partir du moment o on se place dans une situation/logique de confinement, les hypothses pour lesquels le calcul/estimation prcdent a t fait ne correspondent plus  la situation/logique vise. Les rsultats du calcul/estimation s'en retrouve donc "faux".


Par exemple, si je te dis qu'il faut porter l'eau  100C pour qu'elle boue, cela est faux si on se place dans un contexte atypique o la pression atmosphrique est diffrente, o on n'a pas de l'eau pure, etc.

----------


## benjani13

> PS: Ah si quand mme je peux pas passer  ct de a: Sibeth Ndiaye a annonc la mise en place d'une page d'"information" sur le Covid-19, qui consiste en un pseudo flux RSS d'articles de journaux approuvs par le gouvernement
> 
> Ils ont quand mme os appel cette page "Desinfox Coronavirus" : https://www.gouvernement.fr/info-coronavirus/desinfox


Suite et fin : face au toll engendr par cette page "Desinfox Coronavirus", la lev de bouclier d'une trentaine de rdactions, et des dbuts d'actions, le gouvernement a retir ce dispositif.

https://www.lexpress.fr/actualite/so...t_2125364.html




> Et pour continuer sur le sujet des "urgences faons LREM" : LREM plaide pour une protection pnale des maires et des personnes prenant des dcisions sur le dconfinement:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Envoy par Aurore Berg
> 
> ...


Suite : https://www.lexpress.fr/actualite/po...s_2125301.html

Et en parallle, ils font des discours nous criminalisant si on refuse l'application StopCovid:




> Afin de mettre les points sur les "i" aprs des semaines de dbat , Cdric O a d'ailleurs dtaill dans un long article o en tait StopCovid. Loin de jeter l'ponge, le secrtaire d'tat au numrique explique que "la ligne et la mthode sont claires" sur le sujet et que StopCovid "na rien dune coquetterie technologique". Tout en rappelant le caractre facultatif de cette application, il explique tout de mme qu'il faudra faire un choix entre "tout faire pour couper les dparts de feu" ou "accepter un risque significatif de malades et de morts supplmentaires". Un argument repris par *ric Bothorel qui affirme que s'opposer par principe  cet outil "est un crime contre le reste de l'humanit"*. Un argument brutal "en accord avec la brutalit avec laquelle les pidmiologistes nous dcrivent la situation", pointe ric Botherel.


L'inversion des responsabilit : tout est notre faute. La propagation du virus? On respecte pas bien le confinement. Les masques? On sait pas s'en servir. La future foirade du dconditionnement? Ce sera notre faute pour pas avoir assez installer l'application...

https://www.lesnumeriques.com/vie-du...s-n149995.html

----------


## Gunny

LREM est un crime contre l'humanit. Je ne rigole mme pas. Pire qu'un crime, c'est une ngation de l'humanit.

----------


## foetus

::ptdr::  La carte de France pour le dconfinement  ::ptdr:: 

Je l'avais dit dans 1 prcdent message: cette carte ne sert  rien.
Et le gouvernement (et ses mensonges) nous prend finalement encore pour des jambons parce qu'au rythme qu'elle volue le 7 mai (le jour o elle sera fige), ne sera en rouge que lle de France, la Moselle, le Bas-Rhin et le Haut-Rhin avec 2 3 rgions oranges autour pour faire style.

Donc le 11 mai, pour le gouvernement, 85% du pays doit reprendre  ::zoubi::  - et mme le gouvernement est sympa  ::kiss::  il a autoris qu'il n'y aurait pas de poursuites pnales pour les lus et les maires qui foirent le dconfinement (du moins sur le papier  ::whistle:: )


 ::ptdr::  La quenelle que viennent se prendre les pharmaciens  ::ptdr:: 

Eux qui pensaient vendre des masques FFP2  95 centimes et entre 7 et 10 uros le masque tissu, c'est Lidl et Leclerc qui les vendent  60 centimes.

----------


## Ryu2000

> LREM est un crime contre l'humanit.


Rooooh a va... LREM n'est pas pire que le PS ou l'UMP, ils sont tous aussi nuls.
Bon ok il n'y a pas de test, pas de masque, ils reviennent sur tous ce qu'ils disent, ils mentent beaucoup, mais  part a ? Le gouvernement ne gre pas le problme plus mal que les autres.
Et pour l'histoire de la surveillance de la proximit physiques, a ne vient pas de la France, puisque tout le monde bosse dessus (l'UE, Apple, Google, etc).

Comme on dit dans le monde des entreprises : *on n'a pas de visibilit*.  ::mouarf:: 
On ne sait mme pas ce que a change d'tre dans un dpartement rouge ou vert. Est-ce que certains ont moins de droit que les autres ? Est-ce qu'en zone rouge on peut parcourir 100 km sans justification ?
Le gouvernement attend de voir ce qu'il se passe avant de planifier des choses.




> Donc le 11 mai, pour le gouvernement, 85% du pays doit reprendre


Et il y a plein de choses qui ne sont pas prt de repartir comme les bars, les restaurants, les boites de nuit, les salles de sport, le tourisme, etc.
En juin le gouvernement devrait avoir assez d'info pour voir quand il sera possible de tolrer que des gens partent en vacances. Avec un peu de chance en juin le gouvernement va dire " partir de septembre vous pourrez partir en vacances".

----------


## foetus

> Le gouvernement ne gre pas le problme plus mal que les autres.


Je pense que le gouvernement a 1 grosse chatte de cocu  ::aie::   ::aie:: 

Les lections municipales n'ont pas entran tant d'infects/ de morts que celale retard du confinement non plusles hpitaux ont tenus  notamment grce aux investissements financiers et humains du personnelles EHPAD c'est limite catastrophique mais cela arrive  acceptablele confinement a eu son effet positif - alors qu'on crachait sur les franais qui ne le respectaient pas (et l'exode des parisiens alors que ce ne sont pas les seuls)il y a eu des polmiques mais les quenelles "droit du travail", "loi 5G", la privatisation des entreprises (La Poste, Air France et Renault + le dbut pour les hpitaux) sont passes crmela distribution va vendre les masques que le gouvernement n'a pasles chiffres sont au niveau europen - Italie, Espagne, Grande-Bretagne (et peut-tre en proportion Belgique)tous les traitements annexes ont t torpills (chloroquine, vitamine C, ...), la fausse tude Discovery personne n'en parle plus - Big Pharma est mis sur des railspas besoin d'acheter des tests srologiques (j'avais entendu dire que c'est une entreprise franaise qui devait les fabriquer) - encore 1 dpense au moins reporte, si ce n'est annule

Tout est nickel  ::roll::   ::roll::

----------


## benjani13

> Suite et fin : face au toll engendr par cette page "Desinfox Coronavirus", la lev de bouclier d'une trentaine de rdactions, et des dbuts d'actions, le gouvernement a retir ce dispositif.
> 
> https://www.lexpress.fr/actualite/so...t_2125364.html


Addendum : En fait y a encore mieux! Le gouvernement a arrt de mettre  jour la page "Desinfox Coronavirus" quand la rubrique "factchecking" du Monde, dont les articles taient relays sur la page Desinfox, a mis en vidence un mensonge d'Olivier Vran. Du coup que faire? L'ajouter et passer pour des cons? Ne pas l'ajouter et donner la preuve que cette page n'est que de la pure propagande?

Je vous invite fortement  regarder la courte analyse en vido (l'annonce de la suppression de la page Desinfox n'avait pas encore t faite au moment de cette vido):



L'article en question : https://www.lemonde.fr/les-decodeurs...1_4355770.html

----------


## Cincinnatus

> Addendum : En fait y a encore mieux! Le gouvernement a arrt de mettre  jour la page "Desinfox Coronavirus" quand la rubrique "factchecking" du Monde, dont les articles taient relays sur la page Desinfox, a mis en vidence un mensonge d'Olivier Vran. Du coup que faire? L'ajouter est passer pour des cons? Ne pas l'ajouter est donner la preuve que cette page n'est que de la pure propagande?
> 
> Je vous invite fortement  regarder la courte analyse en vido (l'annonce de la suppression de la page Desinfox n'avait pas encore t faite au moment de cette vido):


Sous Sarkozy a t cr un "Ministre de l'identit nationale". Sans doute parce qu'il ne sait pas o il habite. 

Sous Macron ils n'ont pas encore cr de "Ministre de la Vrit" mais a doit les dmanger. Orwell, reviens ! Ils sont devenus fous !

----------


## David_g

> [*]tous les *"possibles"* traitements annexes ont t torpills (chloroquine, vitamine C, ...),


Si tu as des rfrences de publications sur la vitamine C, je suis preneur (dans l'autre fil)

----------


## Ryu2000

> Sous Macron ils n'ont pas encore cr de "Ministre de la Vrit" mais a doit les dmanger.


Il y a quand mme eu Le Monde qui a fait "Les Dcodeurs", les mdias et le gouvernement partagent la mme idologie.

Sur Twitter des franais ne sont pas content  cause de a :



> https://twitter.com/BFMTV/status/1257960366182731777
> L'Institut Montaigne propose de supprimer des congs pour relancer plus facilement l'conomie


Il y a un gars qui dit que dans les membres de la direction de l'Institut Montaigne il y a :
Le Prsident de Renault
La DG adjointe de Dassault Systmes
Une directrice de BNP Paribas
Le PDG de La Poste
Le prsident du C.A. d'Engie
Un ancien DG d'Airbus
Deux ex-PDG d'Axa

Dans la liste des propositions on voit qu'ils veulent une fois encore supprimer un jour fri li au catholicisme.

----------


## el_slapper

> C'est 4% de rcession par an pendant 30 ans qu'il faut pour rester sous les 2 degrs.
> 
> On parle de rcession mondiale videmment.
> 
> Le FMI table sur 3% de rcession seulement pour cette anne donc on est loin du compte.


Ils parient sur un d-confinement rapide. Le confinement, c'est -10% facile l ou c'est appliqu. Do mes 10 ans de confinement. Evidemment, si on d-confine comme des brutes, qu'on s'assoit sur les malades, et qu'on relance, on est plus dans ton scnario.

EDIT pour ne pas double-poster : 




> (.../...)Par exemple, si je te dis qu'il faut porter l'eau  100C pour qu'elle boue, cela est faux si on se place dans un contexte atypique o la pression atmosphrique est diffrente, o on n'a pas de l'eau pure, etc.


Pour une fois que je te plussoie, je me sens bien seul,  cot de tous ces pouces rouges. Tu as pourtant bien raison de le rappeler : toutes ces tudes dpendent d'hypothses. La mienne se basait sur les effet du confinement tel qu'il tait en Europe au mois d'Avril. Bien videmment que d'autres paramtres vont varier, dans un sens ou dans l'autre.




> tous les traitements annexes ont t torpills (chloroquine, vitamine C, ...), la fausse tude Discovery personne n'en parle plus - Big Pharma est mis sur des rails


Alors que ses tudes sont aussi bidonnes que les autres.

----------


## zaventem

> L'conomie peut s'effondrer, la moiti de la population mondiale peut en crever, mais l'autremoiti aura des conditions de vie presque acceptables, avec une conomie certes plombe, mais pas totalement morte (estimations  la grosse louche, l encore).


Je t'invite  tre celui qui ira dire  ces personnes "excusez-nous, je comprends le drangement mais nous estimons prfrable que vous creviez pour le bien des autres"  ::weird::

----------


## Darkzinus

> Je t'invite  tre celui qui ira dire  ces personnes "excusez-nous, je comprends le drangement mais nous estimons prfrable que vous creviez pour le bien des autres"


C'est ce qui se produit dj  C'est l'chelle qui va changer

----------


## Ryu2000

Coronavirus : les sombres prvisions conomiques de la Commission europenne



> Le produit intrieur brut de lUnion devrait chuter de 7,4 % en 2020. La Grce, lEspagne et lItalie vont souffrir davantage.
> 
> Cest une rcession sans prcdent que va connatre lEurope en 2020. Et il lui faudra au moins deux ans pour sen remettre. Entre-temps, le chmage se sera envol, linflation aura plong, les comptes publics se seront dgrads et les divergences entre lEurope du Nord et du Sud se seront encore accrues, mettant en danger la cohrence mme de la construction europenne. Tel est le tableau apocalyptique que dresse la Commission dans ses prvisions de printemps, publies mercredi 6 mai.
> 
> A en croire ses conomistes, le produit intrieur brut (PIB) de lUnion europenne devrait chuter de 7,4 % en 2020, avant de remonter de 6,1 % en 2021. Et pour cause : tous les moteurs de la croissance (consommation, production, investissements, exportations) sont  larrt. Un certain temps sera ncessaire avant quils retrouvent leur niveau davant-crise.


 ::ptdr::  ::ptdr::  ::ptdr:: 
La commission europenne pense que dans 2 ans l'UE se sera remis de cette crise !  ::ptdr:: 
Ils sont un peu trop optimiste  ::mouarf:: 
D'un autre ct le niveau d'avant-crise tait tellement bas que c'est peut-tre jouable ^^

BCE : l'ultimatum des juges allemands divise les responsables politiques europens



> En revanche, dans un entretien  huis clos devant ses dputs, Angela Merkel se serait montre moins complaisante. Selon un participant cit anonymement par l'AFP, la chancelire allemande aurait ainsi affirm que les juges avaient montr  la banque centrale les limites de ce qu'elle peut faire. *Le recours au QE comme solution anti-crise est en effet rgulirement peru en Allemagne comme un financement illgal du train de vie des Etats.*


Les allemands ont toujours en eux le traumatisme des annes 1920,  cette poque la planche a billet  beaucoup tourn et plus tard ils se sont retrouv avec Adolf au pouvoir, donc ils ne sont pas trop chaud pour revivre ce genre de scnario...

Qui est vraiment Martine Wonner, la dpute anti-dconfinement exclue de LRM



> La dpute LRM du Bas-Rhin, galement psychiatre, tait la seule lue de son groupe  stre oppose au plan de dconfinement du gouvernement. Elle a t exclue de son groupe parlementaire  lAssemble nationale ce mercredi 6 mai.

----------


## ABCIWEB

> Rooooh a va... LREM n'est pas pire que le PS ou l'UMP, ils sont tous aussi nuls.


Non c'est de pire en pire. 

Avec Macron on atteint une apothose. Apothose de l'incomptence avec l'affaire Benalla, l'affaire Griveaux, Ndiaye comme porte parole du gouvernement, le maintien des lections municipales en pleine crise sanitaire, et des contradictions incessantes dans la gestion de cette crise. Apothose dans la stigmatisation des classes populaires. Apothose dans le dni de dmocratie avec un parti dans lequel aucun dbat n'est possible et des dputs playmobil. Apothose dans la violence policire, les yeux crevs sur des manifestants non violents pour donner l'exemple et faire passer l'envie de manifester. 




> Bon ok il n'y a pas de test, pas de masque, ils reviennent sur tout ce qu'ils disent, ils mentent beaucoup, mais  part a ?


Il y a tout le reste + a (comme tu dis) qui  lui seul n'est dj pas tolrable de la part de responsables politiques. 



> Le gouvernement ne gre pas le problme plus mal que les autres.


 On est dans la moyenne quand on se compare au pire. Ne t'tonnes pas que l'on nous fasse rgulirement un feuilleton sur Trump pour relativiser l'incomptence de Macron...

Il y avait galement des violences policires avec Hollande et Sarkosy, mais moins dans la dure et dans l'extrme violence. Moins de stigmatisation mme si elle tait dj utilise. Il y avait aussi plus de dmocratie  l'intrieur des partis de gouvernement. Et aussi beaucoup moins d'incomptents notoires. Donc non ils ne sont pas tous aussi nuls, ce n'est pas parce que les autres taient nuls qu'on ne peut pas faire pire, et dans le domaine du pire en France, Macron et son gouvernement l'emportent haut la main.

Et ce n'est pas la peine de me donner des contre exemples, je ne parle parle pas de faits prcis mais de la rptition de ces faits, de la tendance moyenne. Tellement habitu  une mdiocrit crasse et  une violence socitale, que l'on ne s'aperoit mme plus des dgradations continues de la socit et ce faisant c'est toujours de pire en pire. Le nolibralisme s'appuie sur des techniques de gouvernance nofascistes dont le principe est de nous contraindre  accepter un glissement continu vers le pire. Et tu nous en donne l un bon exemple en arrivant mme plus  faire de distinctions.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Avec Macron on atteint une apothose.


Oui ben on dit a  chaque fois...
La quasi totalit de ceux qui ont le pouvoir sont des traites  la nation.
Ils n'agissent clairement pas dans lintrt du peuple.




> Ne t'tonnes pas que l'on nous fasse rgulirement un feuilleton sur Trump pour relativiser l'incomptence de Macron...


En parlant de Macron et Trump qu'est-ce que a a donn a ?
Emmanuel Macron prpare une  initiative importante  avec Donald Trump

Trump n'est pas incomptent son bilan jusqu' 2020 est excellent, maintenant il est plomb  cause de l'pidmie de SARS-CoV-2... Si a se trouve il va raliser l'exploit de perdre contre Joe Biden et de ne pas faire de second mandat.  ::(: 
On voit que Trump a t contraint de mettre en place le confinement, mais en parallle on voit qu'il incite les patriotes  se rebeller contre les gouverneurs pour qu'ils puissent retrouver leur liberts.
Ils sont 320 millions aux USA et le systme de soin cote cher et il y a beaucoup de pauvret (c'est le futur de l'UE), c'est normal qu'il y ait beaucoup de morts, en plus il y a plein d'obses, diabtiques qui font de l'hypertension.




> Il y avait galement des violences policires avec Hollande et Sarkosy, mais moins dans la dure et dans l'extrme violence.


Ouais mais d'un autre ct il n'y avait pas eu de mouvement comme les gilets jaunes, c'est un peu nouveau en France le principe de manifester tous les samedis pendant plus d'un an.
Bon aprs c'est de sa faute si ce mouvement est apparu. Il est sur la mme ligne que Sarkozy/Hollande, mais il est plus violent, il est aller trop vite et le peuple ne l'a pas support.




> Benalla


Les autres prsidents avaient galement des casseurs de gueule, mais ils ne se sont pas fait choper.




> l'affaire Griveaux


Ce n'est pas de la faute  Macron ni  LREM, si un type s'est fait chauffer par une petite jeune sexy et a envoy des vidos de lui en train de se masturber. (Griveaux doit tre content que les mdias ne parlent plus que du SARS-CoV-2 et des consquences sur l'conomie, plutt que de ses vidos, par contre il est peut-tre confin avec sa femme et a ce n'est peut-tre pas des plus agrable)
Il y a probablement toujours eu des ministres qui ont fait pire. Il y a des histoires de pdophilies au Maroc...
Au final envoyer une vido  une femme, est-ce que c'est grave ? Bon ok c'est pas top parce qu'il est mari, mais au moins il n'a pas viol un bb.




> Donc non ils ne sont pas tous aussi nuls, ce n'est pas parce que les autres taient nuls qu'on ne peut pas faire pire


Pour le moment, mais attendez de voir la prochaine prsidente, on va se retrouver avec un truc comme Christine Lagarde ou je ne sais quoi et l vous allez finir de rigoler...
Macron rve d'un nouveau second tour LREM vs FN, mais a va tre compliqu. Il parait que le grand perdant du premier tour des municipales c'est le FN, a doit faire longtemps qu'il n'a pas fait un aussi petit score.

LREM est une catastrophe, mais c'est galement le cas du PS et l'UMP. Il ne faut pas l'oublier. C'est la mme quipe (d'ailleurs en plus des novices, LREM a recrut pas mal  l'UMP et au PS, d'ailleurs Hollande et Valls soutenaient Macron au lieu de soutenir Hamon).
Si Macron a t lu c'est  cause des mdias, si les mdias ont fait a pub c'est parce qu'il est le candidat des milliardaires qui possdent ces mdias (comme Patrick Drahi).
Il faudrait que le peuple arrtent de ne suivre que les mdias officielles, il faut avoir d'autres points de vue que la propagande des milliardaires.




> Le nolibralisme s'appuie sur des techniques de gouvernance nofascistes dont le principe est de nous contraindre  accepter un glissement continu vers le pire. Et tu nous en donne l un bon exemple en arrivant mme plus  faire de distinctions.


Les autres avant lui taient galement dans le nolibralisme et ceux qui le suivront le seront probablement.
De toute faon les ordres viennent de Bruxelles, qui est le centre du nolibralisme.


Bref, je suis press de voir ce que va dire Edouard Philippe demain  16h, jespre vraiment pouvoir aller  100km sans justificatif.  ::P:  :8-): 
Coronavirus : douard Philippe prsentera jeudi  16 heures les dtails du dbut du dconfinement

----------


## tanaka59

Bonsoir




> Sous Sarkozy a t cr un "Ministre de l'identit nationale". Sans doute parce qu'il ne sait pas o il habite. 
> 
> Sous Macron ils n'ont pas encore cr de "Ministre de la Vrit" mais a doit les dmanger. Orwell, reviens ! Ils sont devenus fous !


Quel joli nom : "Ministre de la Vrit" ! Est ce que ce qui est dit comme vrai en fait pour autant une vrit ? Non ... 




> Dans la liste des propositions on voit qu'ils veulent une fois encore supprimer un jour fri li au catholicisme.


Dans des ides glanes et lues ici et l :

> supprimer tous les jours fries de la semaine (sauf le 25 dcembre et 1 janvier) , jusqu' fin 2020.
> raccourcir les vacances de Toussaint  1 semaine (comme dans le temps) 
> faire travailler les gens le samedi matin et ou tout la journe plusieurs fois par mois.
> faire commencer les vacances de nol le 23 dcembre au soir

-------------

Tiens un article en Belgique : https://www.7sur7.be/belgique/le-bou...ww.google.com/ .

Le maire de Ostende juge que l'on ne peut pas interdire  des propritaires de rsidences secondaires de s'y rendre, dans un premier temps si seulement si on y va sans le louer  des tiers.




> Vous avez le droit de surfer, vous pouvez venir vous promener sur la plage, rendre visite  votre famille... Mais un propritaire dappartement  Ostende ne devrait pas venir vrifier si tout va bien dans son appartement sur la digue? Il na pas le droit de venir relever les compteurs, de tout prparer pour relouer  temps? Ce nest tout simplement pas faisable. Je ne peux pas et ne veux pas arrter les propritaires.
> 
> Nous comprenons parfaitement que la location dappartements  dautres personnes nest pas encore autorise. Mais aller chez soi, cela devrait tre possible, assne-t-il encore.


Le maire dOstende soulve un bon point, quand vous allez  votre rsidence secondaire vous pouvez avoir des obligations administratives ... S'occuper des conteurs d'eaux, electriques, gaz, tlcom , impts , syndic de copro ... des travaux d'entretiens .

Pensez vous qu'a dfaut de fermer les frontires, pourrait on autoriser sur attestions la prsence des propritaires histoire de s'occuper des obligations administratives et ou techniques ? Mme sur un laps de temps ? Genre 3  5 jours maxi ? Un rsident secondaire  les mme obligations qu'un rsident permanent ... 

L'ide aussi est de s'assurer que tout va bien. Pas de cambriolage, pas de problmes techniques, pas d'incident divers ...

Puis bon maintenir une strict interdiction d'accs  des rsidences, mme secondaire durant des mois et des mois, dsol c'est constable devant plus d'un tribunal ... C'est en total violation avec le droit  la proprit.  ::?: 

Ce n'est que mon opinion, je partage des points d'accords avec le maire d'Ostende. 

Puis on oublie un point, une rsidence secondaire ne sert pas qu'aux vacances et peut aussi servir dans le cadre du travail, quand il faut un pied  terre pour des cadres ou chef d'entreprises ...

----------


## ABCIWEB

> Les autres prsidents avaient galement des casseurs de gueule, mais ils ne se sont pas fait choper.


J'ai cit Benalla pour son manque de comptence. Macron voulait lui confier un rle important dans la rorganisation de la scurit du chef de l'tat simplement parce que c'tait son pote mais il n'avait aucune comptence autre que celle de garde du corps. De mme Ndiaye est porte parole du gouvernement parce que c'est une fidle parmi les fidles  tel point qu'elle a avou qu'elle n"hsiterait pas  mentir pour protger son chef. Peu importe qu'elle ait l'air d'une gourde endoctrine  chaque fois qu'elle s'exprime. 

Macron se fout totalement des comptences de ceux qu'il nomme pour peu qu'ils lui soient fidles. Bien sr on prfre toujours avoir  ses cts des personnes sur lesquelles ont peut compter, mais c'est le premier prsident qui tient aussi peu compte des comptences relles. Faut pas s'tonner du merdier actuel.




> Ce n'est pas de la faute  Macron ni  LREM, si un type s'est fait chauffer par une petite jeune sexy et a envoy des vidos de lui en train de se masturber.


Ce n'est pas la faute  Macron mais cela symbolise le niveau d'irresponsabilit des personnalits qui constituent l'entourage de Macron, incapables d'apprhender la consquence de leurs actes, tout comme Benalla qui s'est fait choper car trop press de faire un safari sur des manifestants.




> Les autres avant lui taient galement dans le nolibralisme et ceux qui le suivront le seront probablement.


Je n'ai pas dit le contraire. Je dis que pour pousser toujours plus loin le bouchon du nolibralisme les gouvernements sont de plus en plus extrmistes. Macron est plus extrmiste que ses prdcesseurs tant en termes de violences que d'incomptence. Et s'il tait rlu, donc confort dans son attitude extrmiste et autoritaire, il serait encore pire qu'il ne l'est aujourd'hui. Il ne sait rien faire d'autre. Sa stratgie est de donner quelques gages inconsistants, cologiques ou sociaux pour un semblant d'air, tout en poursuivant sa politique de destruction des services publics pour gaver ses ultra riches.

Ce que tu n'arrives pas  comprendre c'est que quand on amplifie une politique du pire, c'est pire qu'avant. Les droits du travail ont encore diminu en mme temps que la contribution des multinationales au budget de l'tat ont encore baiss par exemple. Tu trouves que c'est pareil parce que les autres avaient dj initi cette politique. Mais factuellement ce n'est pas pareil c'est encore pire qu'avant car les dcisions se cumulent. Et pour faire accepter le merdier les violences physiques et morales sont ncessairement de pire en pire.

----------


## foetus

> Si tu as des rfrences de publications sur la vitamine C, je suis preneur (dans l'autre fil)


Non je n'ai pas de rfrences  ::mrgreen:: 

Et justement, je viens de voir dans 1 vido que si Big Pharma n'a pas investi dans 1 vaccin coronavirus depuis le SARS (2002), le H1N1 (2009) et le MERS (2012) c'est parce que c'est 1 maladie infectieuse.
Ce n'est pas 1 traitement  vie que tu es oblig de raquer en permanence - donc baleck  ::roll::   ::roll:: 
Mais avec la pandmie, le vaccin semblerait avoir vu son prix multipli par 3.

Sinon, ce gouvernement en a profit lundi lors du vote de l'amnistie pour tout ce qui touche au COVID-19 (et notamment protger les maires et les lus), de se mettre dans le lot en cas de futurs procs ... simplement en utilisant la loi.
Ce sont des gnies  ::ptdr:: 
Et pendant ce vote, tous les autres partis ont baiss leur froc et ont vot pour  ::roll::   ::roll::

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Les droits du travail ont encore diminu ...


Et vont encore diminuer dans les mois qui viennent, le MEDEF pose ses jalons (suppression de jours fris, augmentation du nombre d'heures travailles, diminution des congs - imposition plus forte des priodes de congs, ...) On voit trs bien ce qui ce dessine en arrire plan de cette pidmie. Ce Covid est une aubaine pour les no-libraux qui vont pouvoir, au nom de la reprise de l'conomie, du sauvetage de la nation, accentuer l'esclavage salarial.  ::calim2:: 

On nous parle d'un changement, du monde d'aprs, mais personne ne semble comprendre que ce sera pire aprs : moins de libert, moins de droits, ... on va tous en chantant vers une dictature. Et, qu'une dput est vire d'un groupe juste parce qu'elle ne vote pas comme le reste du troupeau, on s'imagine comment on sera trait...  ::aie:: 

L'avenir vous fait peur ? Moi, il me fait horreur !

----------


## Jon Shannow

A propos d'N'Diaye, pour rire un peu...

----------


## el_slapper

> Je t'invite  tre celui qui ira dire  ces personnes "excusez-nous, je comprends le drangement mais nous estimons prfrable que vous creviez pour le bien des autres"


Personne ne sait qui va mourir, et je peux parfaitement tre de ceux-l. Il y a juste un scnario moins catastrophique que l'autre, avec plus de survivants qui survivent moins mal.

----------


## Cincinnatus

> Quel joli nom : "Ministre de la Vrit" ! Est ce que ce qui est dit comme vrai en fait pour autant une vrit ? Non ...


Le mrite de la cration en revient  George Orwell dans "1984" : https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Miniver
La novlangue est largement pratique par les dirigeants actuellement. 

cf https://www.franceculture.fr/emissio...intellectuelle



> Syme (du Service des recherches au Ministre de la Vrit) :  Nous dtruisons chaque jour des mots, des vingtaines de mots, des centaines de mots. Nous taillons le langage jusqu los. () Ne voyez-vous pas que le vritable but du novlangue est de restreindre les limites de la pense ? A la fin, nous rendrons littralement impossible le crime par la pense, car il ny aura plus de mots pour lexprimer. () La rvolution sera complte quand le langage sera parfait.  
> 
> George Orwell, 1984

----------


## Cincinnatus

> Je t'invite  tre celui qui ira dire  ces personnes "excusez-nous, je comprends le drangement mais nous estimons prfrable que vous creviez pour le bien des autres"


Comme dit @Darkzinus, a se fait dj.

Je prciserais cependant qu'actuellement c'est plus brutal  :
"excusez-nous, je comprends le drangement mais nous estimons prfrable que vous creviez pour le bien des autres notre bien"
Entre ceux qui ont russi et ceux qui ne sont rien, pas d'excuses, pas non plus d'altruisme. L'gosme pur, le seul, le vrai.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Dans des ides glanes et lues ici et l :


Si a se trouve c'est la vieille stratgie qui consiste  annoncer normment de choses ngatives et  la fin n'en faire passer qu'1 ou 2 et les gens auront l'impression d'avoir de la chance, alors qu'en fait ils se sont fait sodomiser.
Quand c'est positif on dit "under promise and over deliver" en ngatif c'est le contraire, les franais vont se dire "ouf on l'a chapp belle, la quasi totalit des propositions anti sociale ont t refuses".




> > faire commencer les vacances de nol le 23 dcembre au soir


Est-ce que la durer va diminuer ou pas ? Ils vont reprendre le lundi 4 ou le jeudi 7 ?
Perso j'ai toujours prfr quand les vacances commenaient le plus tard possible.
Qu'est-ce que c'est que 3 jours d'coles de plus de toute faon... Ils vont louper l'cole pendant 3 mois, donc il faut qu'ils paient aussi.  ::P: 




> De mme Ndiaye est porte parole du gouvernement parce que c'est une fidle parmi les fidles  tel point qu'elle a avou qu'elle n"hsiterait pas  mentir pour protger son chef.


a d'un ct c'est super honnte, il y en a plein qui le font sans le dire.




> Tu trouves que c'est pareil parce que les autres avaient dj initi cette politique.


D'un ct c'est bien qu'il soit plus agressif, qu'il passe plus de mauvaises lois, comme a la colre monte plus vite, et un jour il y aura peut-tre une rvolution, pour a il faut que les gens soient vraiment pouss  bout. (le PS a pass plein de lois anti social sans se faire voir, l au moins c'est net, il y a des tonnes de professions qui ont manifestes contre LREM et a c'est cool)
Grce  Macron plein de franais ont compris que BFM TV, CNews, i24 News, France Info, LCI, France 24, etc, tait de la merde, c'est toujours a de pris.
Plus les gens se mfieront des gros partis mieux ce sera.
Avec un peu de chance la prochaine fois que le systme essaiera de vendre un nouveau candidat, a ne passera peut-tre pas, comme Hillary n'est pas pass en 2016  ::P: 




> Ce n'est pas 1 traitement  vie que tu es oblig de raquer en permanence - donc baleck


L c'est une pandmie, l'industrie pharmaceutique se voit dj en train de vendre 7 milliards de doses.
Alors qu'on ne sait pas du tout si un vaccin fonctionnerait... Avec un peu de chance la maladie aura disparue avant qu'un vaccin soit prt  tre test (comme pour le SARS-CoV-1).

Ce serait quand mme bien de pouvoir se faire prescrire de l'hydroxychloroquine avant de tomber malade, un peu comme quand tu vas dans un pays o il y a du paludisme, les tudes du SARS-CoV-1 montrent que l'hydroxychloroquine tait hyper efficace en prvention.
Et l il n'y aurait pas d'histoire de mauvaise synergie entre le virus et le mdicament, vu qu'il n'y aurait pas de virus.




> On nous parle d'un changement, du monde d'aprs, mais personne ne semble comprendre que ce sera pire aprs : moins de libert, moins de droits, ... on va tous en chantant vers une dictature.


L'heure la plus sombre est celle qui prcde l'aurore.
Donc il faut qu'on aille dans la dictature, les famines, les guerres, lextrme pauvret, les pandmies, etc. Aprs quelque milliards de morts, les survivants auront peut-tre une meilleure vie.
L on va entrer dans une priode de trs grande dpression, a ne va pas tre la joie, un peu comme en 1929. Mais d'un autre ct de 1945  1970 a allait mieux. C'est juste un moment difficile  passer, les survivant auront peut-tre de la chance, ce qui n'est pas garantie, car on peut partir en gouvernement mondiale, avec l'esclavage des peuples du monde entier, le contrle des populations, etc.
Ce sont des cycles, c'est comme une grand roue, l on est en descente mais a pourrait remonter par la suite une fois qu'on aura atteint le fond, on peut creuser encore un moment.
Pour le moment c'est encore possible de se loger et de se nourrir, donc a va trs bien relativement  ce qui nous attend. La finance fait n'importe quoi depuis trop longtemps et  chaque fois ce sont les peuples qui paient.




> Personne ne sait qui va mourir, et je peux parfaitement tre de ceux-l.


Mourir c'est difficile pour les autres, celui qui meurt est libr, juste avant de mourir il va se dire "merde les gens qui comptaient sur moi vont en chier" mais une fois mort il ne risque pas d'tre proccup.  ::ptdr:: 

====
Si vous voulez voir un pays qui a bien gr le problme, regardez la Core du Sud :
One Thousand People Just Lined Up In South Korea For Nintendo Switches



> South Korea has taken an extremely proactive stance against the novel coronavirus, with extensive testing and contact tracing. To date, there have only been 255 deaths.


Au tout dbut ils ont pris le problme srieusement et maintenant il peut y avoir des gros rassemblements sans problme.

----------


## MABROUKI

> 


Moi ce qui me fait  sourire ,c'est le de confinement  avec rayon d'action de 100 km " vol d'oiseau", ce qui tendrait   faire croire que les franais
- ou sont assez riches pour voyager avec des hlicoptres  dont le pilote est dot d'un compas de navigation
- ou doivent tous faire une consultation en ligne sur des sites fiable de carte routire

----------


## foetus

> Moi ce qui me fait  sourire ,c'est le dconfinement  avec rayon d'action de 100 km " vol d'oiseau"


C'est 1 mesure totalement bidon depuis le dbut  ::aie::   ::aie::  parce qu'il y a beaucoup de franais qui vivent dans 1 dpartement et travaillent dans 1 autre, et cela  moins de 100 kilomtres
Amiens/ Clermont/ Creil <-> ParisAlbi <-> Toulouse
Sans parler des frontaliers  ::mrgreen:: 

Tiens,  l'instant, HugoDcrypte dit qu'il faut se balader avec 1 justificatif de domicile  cause de cette "_loi_".
Donc il faut lors d'1 dplacement  ::ptdr:: 
la drogation - Est-ce qu'elle est maintenue  partir du 11 mai  ::koi::  ?l'attestation employeur en le-de-France pour les heures de pointe - Quels sont ces crneaux horaires  ::koi::  ?1 justificatif de domicile1 masque - parce que la prune de 135 uros va tre distribue mme si le gouvernement n'est pas clair non plus - sauf dans les transports en commun, le gouvernement ayant comme d'hab refil la patate chaude aux entreprises de transport et aux lus.


Et quelle est la diffrence entre 1 rgion rouge et 1 rgion verte  ::koi::  ? l'ouverture des parcs  ::ptdr:: 
Pour l'ouverture des restaurants, bars, discothques, ... il faut attendre le 2 juin (comme beaucoup de choses - laisser passer le chaos pendant 3 semaines et si cela tient  ::ange:: )

----------


## tanaka59

Bonsoir, 




> Sans parler des frontaliers


Ici  Lille c'est une caricature ... Les belges viennent faire leur courses sur Roubaix et Wattrelos ... Quelques franais vont acheter des clopes  pieds ...

Le travailleur franais qui va en Belgique pas de quarantaine. Par contre le Belge qui a son voisin d'en face en traversant la rue ... franais quarantaine ! C'est dangereux !

A un moment que les citoyens, lus locaux tapent du point sur la table ! Soit au dbut on mettait les douaniers et les policiers pour fermer les frontires avec contrles. Soit on lve celles ci sur le champ !

Le monde est rgie actuellement par aucune logique.

----------


## MABROUKI

> Bonsoir, 
> 
> 
> 
> Ici  Lille c'est une caricature ... Les belges viennent faire leur courses sur Roubaix et Wattrelos ... Quelques franais vont acheter des clopes  pieds ...
> 
> Le travailleur franais qui va en Belgique pas de quarantaine. Par contre le Belge qui a son voisin d'en face en traversant la rue ... franais quarantaine ! C'est dangereux !
> 
> A un moment que les citoyens, lus locaux tapent du point sur la table ! Soit au dbut on mettait les douaniers et les policiers pour fermer les frontires avec contrles. Soit on lve celles ci sur le champ !
> ...


Moi j'ai  sjourn  en stage  Haluin un faubourg de Lille  cheval entre France & Belgique  et il suffisait  lpoque en 1976  d'enjamber un pont pour acheter  du tabac belge et franais  prix discount.

La logique courante n'est pas une logique,car c'est une logique de la trouille et la panique peut dfaire  des armes.

----------


## ABCIWEB

> a d'un ct c'est super honnte, il y en a plein qui le font sans le dire.


C'est surtout trs con. Macron s'est fait lire sur des promesses de transparence, de moralisation de la vie politique... t'as dj oubli ? Alors choisir une porte parole qui affirme qu'elle n'hsite pas  mentir, cela revient  dire : honntement et en toute transparence, je me fout de la gueule du peuple franais ! Venant de le Pen ou de Mlenchon, tous les mdias crieraient au scandale,  une provocation indigne et intolrable,  une drive des extrmes qui fait honte  la France et  la civilisation toute entire...

----------


## Ryu2000

> - ou doivent tous faire une consultation en ligne sur des sites fiable de carte routire


Alors dj c'est 100km  vol d'oiseau si tu changes de dpartement, si tu restes dans le mme tu peux faire plus.
Ensuite pour voir ce que a donne 100km  vol d'oiseau il y a des solutions :
- https://www.geoportail.gouv.fr/carte (c'est toujours satur, a ne charge jamais)
- https://fr.geoconcept.com/covid19/ca...100-kilometres
- https://carte-sortie-confinement.fr/
- https://www.calcmaps.com/fr/map-radius/
Il y a une nouvelle attestation spcialement pour aller se promener  100 km dans un autre dpartement sans motif.
Pour le boulot il n'y a pas de problme si tu vis  300km de ton travail, t'auras le droit de le faire avec l'attestation normal li au travail.


En tout cas moi je suis hyper content, parce qu'exceptionnellement j'ai un truc  faire en dehors du dpartement et  partir de lundi je pourrai y aller et c'est vraiment trs cool  :8-):  :8-):  :8-):  ::mrgreen:: 
Vivement lundi !  ::mrgreen:: 




> la drogation - Est-ce qu'elle est maintenue  partir du 11 mai  ?


Si tu ne sors pas de ton dpartement  partir de lundi tu pourras te promener o tu veux sans motif.
Pour changer de dpartement il faut l'attestation spciale.




> 1 justificatif de domicile


a va il faut juste un document avec une adresse... Si a se trouve la carte d'identit sera tolr. Sinon c'est une facture.




> 1 masque


Si t'es seul dans ta voiture je ne vois pas lintrt, mais dans les transports en commun c'est obligatoire.




> Pour l'ouverture des restaurants, bars, discothques, ... il faut attendre le 2 juin


Le gouvernement ne sait pas quand ni comment il va les autoriser  rouvrir. Il faut voir comme a volue.
Il ne pouvait pas dire "les bars et les salles de sports pourront rouvrir ds le mois de septembre".

Pour une fois les franais sont hyper disciplin ( part dans une banlieue parce qu'un dlinquant  fait de la merde en moto sans casque et en excs de vitesse).
Dans certains pays il y a des manifestations parce que les gens veulent la fin du confinement.
Genre en Allemagne il y a des gens qui deviennent fou parce qu'ils ne travaillent plus, les allemands dpriment quand ils ne travaillent pas.
Allemagne : une centaine de personnes interpelles lors dune manifestation anti-confinement



> Plusieurs centaines de personnes se sont rassembles pour manifester contre les mesures de confinement dcides par le gouvernement, y voyant une atteinte illgale aux liberts individuelles.


En Allemagne, Angela Merkel concde aux Lnder une acclration du dconfinement
2 mois sans travail, c'est bizarre qu'il n'y ait pas une vague de suicide  ::ptdr::  ::ptdr::  ::ptdr:: 

En France des manifestations sont prvues mais c'est autre chose :
Premire manifestation post-confinement lundi 11 mai au CHU de Toulouse pour dnoncer le manque de moyens




> Soit au dbut on mettait les douaniers et les policiers pour fermer les frontires avec contrles


Ouais il faut faire un effort pour fermer les frontires mieux que a, parce que l c'est beaucoup trop ouvert, si des gens vont faire des courses dans des pays trangers... Les gens devraient juste pouvoir passer pour aller au boulot et c'est tout.
La prochaine fois il faudra s'en rappeler, la prochaine fois que des scientifiques parlent d'une nouvelle maladie, il faudra fermer les frontires  fond ds le dbut, il ne faut pas laisser les porteurs de la maladie traverser les frontires.
En Core du Sud ds le dbut ils ont tout ferm et a c'est bien pass.




> Macron s'est fait lire sur des promesses de transparence, de moralisation de la vie politique...


Selon comment on regarde c'est transparent, la fille a dit qu'elle tait prte  mentir.
Macron s'est fait lire parce qu'il passait  la TV, il tait en couverture de tous les journaux, d'ailleurs il n'avait pas de programme, il disait "l'important c'est la vision" :
Emmanuel Macron : "On se fout des programmes, ce qui importe c'est la vision"
Les gens qui ont vot Macron au premier l'ont fait parce qu'ils le trouvaient nouveau, jeune et beau.

Vous avez dj vu un prsident tenir ses promesses de campagne ? ( part Trump, Poutine, Chavez)
Est-ce que Sarkozy a fait quelque chose contre les racailles de banlieues ?
Est-ce qu'Hollande a fait quelque chose contre la finance ? (il a mis un employ de chez Rothschild en tant que ministre de l'conomie)

====
Il y a un tout petit peu de positif qui va sortir de cette crise du SARS-CoV-2 :
Pour les collapsologues, la crise du Covid-19 acclre la qute de lautosuffisance



> Popularise en France par Pablo Servigne, *la collapsologie explore la vulnrabilit de nos socits face  divers risques systmiques  crise financire, puisement des ressources, changement climatique, etc. , qui les menaceraient dun effondrement dans un avenir proche.* Pour ses partisans, la crise du coronavirus a fortement fait cho aux scnarios lus et entendus dans la sphre  collapso . Ils y ont reconnu la mme vision, celle dun monde fragile, car interconnect, et les mmes ingrdients : pnuries, crise ptrolire ou conomique, affaiblissement des services publics


Plein de gens commencent  comprendre qu' cause du mondialisme le systme est ultra fragile et la moindre pichenette peut le faire s'effondrer.

Dconfinement: les frontires restent fermes jusqu' nouvel ordre"



> *Les restrictions aux frontires de la France avec les pays de l'espace europen (Union europenne, Shengen, Royaume-Uni) seront "prolonges jusqu'au 15 juin au moins"* et les frontires avec les pays non-europens "resteront fermes jusqu' nouvel ordre", a annonc ce jeudi le ministre de l'Intrieur Christophe Castaner.


Peut-tre qu' partir du 15 juin les Suisses pourront revenir faire leur courses en France.

----------


## Marco46

> le systme est ultra fragile et la moindre pichenette peut le faire s'effondrer.


Il faut pas exagrer non plus. Le monde connat sa pire crise sanitaire depuis la grippe espagnole et il ne s'est pas effondr.

Le problme des collapsologues tient dans le mot qu'ils ont choisi pour les dfinir : Collapse / Effondrement qui dsigne un vnement brutal et massif alors que les pressions climatiques et nergtiques qui sont les principaux facteurs d'effondrement pour eux exercent une pression graduelle avec des effets graduels.

Nos socits ne sont pas des colosses aux pieds d'argiles qui vont s'crouler d'un seul coup. Au contraire le processus est lent est graduel sur plusieurs dcennies, avec des acclrations et des ralentissements. La crise de 2008 tait une acclration, cette crise en est une autre jusqu' la prochaine. Et lentement le monde se refaonne.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Le monde connat sa pire crise sanitaire depuis la grippe espagnole et il ne s'est pas effondr.


Ce n'est pas la peste non plus...
Il y a 98% de chance de survivre  la maladie et le R0 n'est pas si gros que a.

En tout cas on aura bien vu la fragilit du systme.
Alors qu'il y a des pays asiatiques qui ont trs bien gr le truc, au tout dbut tout le monde a mis un masque, il y a eu des campagnes massives de tests, on a isol et trac ceux qui taient infects et voil !
Il suffit de fermer les frontires et avoir des masques et des tests et c'est bon...




> Nos socits ne sont pas des colosses aux pieds d'argiles qui vont s'crouler d'un seul coup.


Parfois il y a des krachs, la finance a continu de faire de plus en plus n'importe quoi depuis 2008, a finira par avoir des consquences catastrophiques.
Avec les banques centrales qui rachtent des dettes et tout le bordel, a finira mal.
Il y a trop de choses qui peuvent mal tourner pour que le systme se maintienne indfiniment a finira par se casser la gueule.

===
Bon sinon il y a des problmes de communication en ce moment :
Les pharmaciens taient autoriss  vendre des masques depuis fin mars et ne le savaient pas
L'administration n'a pas dit aux pharmaciens qu'ils avaient le droit de vendre des masques  ::(: 
Les pharmaciens avaient le droit d'importer des masques et de les vendre.

----------


## David_g

> Ce n'est pas la peste non plus...
> Il y a 98% de chance de survivre  la maladie et le R0 n'est pas si gros que a.


oui une petite gripette quoi qui n'a pas eu tant d'impact que cela en fait  ::roll:: 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vwny...=youtu.be&t=19

----------


## Ryu2000

coutez on verra le bilan quand on aura le recul.
Pour le moment il n'y a pas des masses de morts, surtout qu'on gonfle les statistiques en comptabilisant des morts dues  d'autres causes.
Regardez en 2005 :
Grippe : surmortalit hivernale record de plus de 18000 dcs
Pour l'instant on doit tre dans les 26 000 morts imputes au SARS-CoV-2, a fait toujours beaucoup moins que le cancer (150 000 morts par an), les maladies cardiovasculaires (140 000 morts par an), les dmences (40 000 morts par an), etc.
Les obses, les diabtiques, les immunodprims, les vieux, ceux qui ont des problmes pulmonaire, etc, sont fragile. Mais pour le moment le SARS-CoV-2 en tue peu.
 100 ans, elle gurit du Covid
Encore une fois si t'es infect t'as au moins 98% de chance de t'immuniser spontanment.

Bref.
Il y a un mdia tranger qui pense que les franais sont rarement satisfait de leur gouvernement :
Coronavirus: Frances strange defeat



> Why the French arent cutting Macron any slack over his response to the epidemic.
> (...)
> Public support for President Emmanuel Macrons government has slipped since the start of the pandemic, with one recent poll finding that 62 percent of those questioned thought it incapable of bringing the virus under control.


On ne sait pas si l'UE va survivre  la crise conomique :
clatement de la zone euro? L'Italie face  un nouvel ultimatum allemand



> Du fait dun euro taill sur mesure pour son conomie et dexcdents commerciaux colossaux, lAllemagne sest impose comme le crancier de plusieurs pays du Sud de lEurope  travers le systme complexe de Target 2. Mis en avant depuis 2011 comme un outil contre la crise de la dette souveraine, ce systme sert de chambre de compensation aux Banques centrales nationales de la zone euro. Problme: ces dernires sont autorises  accumuler les dettes dautres pays sans pour autant avoir obligation de les rembourser. Le systme Target 2 les classe comme dettes sans risque. Ce qui nest plus le cas aujourdhui dans le cas de lItalie.
> 
> Selon le think tank anglo-saxon OMFIF, la Bundesbank dtenait  la fin du mois de mars 2019 quelque 935 milliards deuros de crances sur les autres Banques centrales europennes.* Autant dactifs pourris en cas de banqueroute de ses dbiteurs.* On voit le retour de la mme discussion quen 2010-2012 lors de la crise de la zone euro: qui doit payer et comment les frais de la crise sanitaire, conomique et sociale?, note Christophe Bouillaud, professeur de sciences politiques  lInstitut dtudes politiques de Grenoble, dans un interview  Atlantico.

----------


## David_g

Un texte intressant  lire : 
https://www.liberation.fr/france/202...-ideal_1787748

----------


## Invit

LOL...

Je viens de dcouvrir _(par hasard *!)_ qu'il existe un forum "Politique" sur DVP...  :8O: 
_(je reviendrai plus tard, voir ce qui s'y passe...)_

Juste une rflexion, en passant : 




> "CON-finement, mais CON, srement."


_* Suite  une "recherche avance", qui n'"a RIEN  voir !..._

----------


## tanaka59

Bonsoir, 

On se fout de qui : https://www.frequence-sud.fr/art-690...lpes_maritimes ? Monaco rouvre sa frontire avec la France et Castaner dit la veille frontire ferm jusqu'au 15 juin ???

----------


## ABCIWEB

> Selon comment on regarde c'est transparent, la fille a dit qu'elle tait prte  mentir.


Arrtes un peu de jouer  l'idiot du village. Je ne parle pas d'une fille, de Mme Michu ou du mafieux du coin, je parle de la porte parole du gouvernement, de l'adquation entre le profil d'une personne et le poste qu'elle occupe. Et on ne peut pas revendiquer une politique de transparence avec des gens qui se vantent de mentir, c'est tout simplement contradictoire et indcent.

Mme principe pour Griveaux: ce serait un ado de 15 ans, on lui rpondrait qu'il n'est pas fini, qu'on lui avait bien dit qu'il fallait tre prudent avec ses donnes personnelles. Mais de la part d'un proche du prsident de la rpublique et d'un candidat  la mairie de Paris, c'est inexcusable.

Si on peut les dfendre au niveau personnel, on ne peut pas les dfendre au niveau professionnel, ou alors c'est revendiquer que nos reprsentants politiques de premier plan sont irresponsables et menteurs  volont.  

Et c'est bien cela le problme. Banaliser la fourberie et l'extrme mdiocrit de la classe politique, c'est affirmer que l'intrt particulier des personnes de pouvoir est au dessus de l'intrt gnral, ou encore qu'un tat se gre comme une entreprise avec quelques privilgis qui ramassent l'essentiel du pactole pendant que les autres triment sans compter leur temps pour survivre. C'est aussi implicitement lgitimer les violences policires pour faire respecter l'injustice et la corruption au plus haut niveau. 

C'est en cela que le nofascisme est beaucoup plus dangereux que le nationalisme. Il n'est pas frontal mais s'insinue par touches successives en dconnectant l'individu d'une rflexion globale pour le focaliser sur une rflexion autocentre, c'est la stratgie de l'individualisme forcen qui permet de justifier toutes les drives de l'avidit et d'une volont de puissance au plus haut niveau, en anantissant par la mme occasion toute possibilit de rvolte par manque de cohsion sociale.

Donc en fait, ta faon "de regarder" est exactement celle que souhaite la propagande nofasciste. Tu utilises des arguments de niveau individuel en les dconnectant de leur contexte qui reprsente ici l'intrt gnral. C'est prcisment cette dconnexion qui empche d'accder  une vision globale et ce faisant tu es prt  accepter n'importe quoi, le chaos, la violence et madame Michu comme prsident.

----------


## Neckara

> On se fout de qui : https://www.frequence-sud.fr/art-690...lpes_maritimes ? Monaco rouvre sa frontire avec la France et Castaner dit la veille frontire ferm jusqu'au 15 juin ???


Bah Monaco fait plus ou moins parti de la France, un peu comme pour la principaut d'Andorre.

----------


## benjani13

Les dputs LREM vont il bientt perdre leur majorit absolue?




> *Le groupe En Marche en passe de se fracturer  l'Assemble*
> 
> Un neuvime groupe baptis  Ecologie dmocratie solidarit  devrait voir le jour la semaine prochaine. Il pourrait aller jusqu' une cinquantaine de dputs. Certains de ses membres comme Aurlien Tach ou Guillaume Chiche sont issus du groupe de La Rpublique En marche, qui ne serait plus majoritaire  lui seul au Palais Bourbon.
> 
> [...]
> 
> Ils sont 58 dputs  tre intresss par la dmarche de ce groupe baptis  Ecologie dmocratie solidarit . Ils viennent de plusieurs horizons, LREM, Liberts et Territoires, ex PS, ex EELV; du groupe social-dmocrate form par l'ancien dput Jean-Franois Cesarini ; de la sphre de Matthieu Orphelin, proche de Nicolas Hulot et  l'initiative avec d'autres parlementaires de la plateforme  Le jour d'Aprs  ; de non-inscrits, souvent venus de la gauche, exclus du groupe majoritaire ; du  bloc villaniste , autour du mathmaticien Cdric Villani.


https://www.lesechos.fr/amp/1201507

Bon, je me mfie beaucoup de cette information. Cela fait plusieurs fois depuis 6 mois que ce genre de prvision est faite, mme si l l'information est plus prcise est plus "imminente" que prcdemment.

Mme si cela arrive, je reste extrmement sceptique sur un revirement quelconque attendu pour plusieurs raisons:
- Ces mmes dputs que l'on annonce bientt frondeur continue encore jusqu' aujourd'hui  excuter les ordres sans broncher
- Ces mmes dputs n'ont rien eu  redire pendant 3 ans, ils ont accept le massacre des manifestants, toutes les prestations pathtique du gouvernement, le comportement de leurs gnral en chef... Ils ont eux mme accompagner le gouvernement dans les rformes gouvernementales des hpitaux et de la sant en gnrale alors que ce serait le prtexte qu'ils utilisent aujourd'hui pour quitter le navire.
- Ils rejoindraient un nouveau groupe parlementaire pseudo colo, quand je vois ce que donne EELV, qu'on peut difficilement qualifier de partie d'opposition actuellement (et c'est encore pire au parlement europen vu que personne ne s'y intresse ils peuvent se lcher)... D'autant qu'un paquet d'ancien pontes d'EELV sont pass  LREM (De Rugy en tte)
- La plupart des dputs En Marche n'taient que des opportunistes, pourquoi auraient ils changer depuis?

Tout cela pourrait se coupler avec le retour mdiatique en force de Nicolas Hulot.

Je l'avais dj dit il y a un moment, je redoute fortement une arnaque cologique (Jadot, Hulo) aux prochaines lections similaires  l'arnaque du renouveau de Macron en 2017. En tout cas les pions se mettent en place...

----------


## Ryu2000

> Et on ne peut pas revendiquer une politique de transparence avec des gens qui se vantent de mentir, c'est tout simplement contradictoire et indcent.


C'est peut-tre paradoxal, mais je trouve a honnte qu'une personne prvienne qu'elle est prte  mentir.  ::P: 
C'est quoi le pire :
- Une porte-parole du gouvernement qui promet de toujours dire la vrit, mais qui ment pour protger le gouvernement
- Une porte-parole du gouvernement qui prvient qu'elle est prte  mentir pour protger le prsident ?
Est-ce qu'une porte-parole du gouvernement peut toujours dire la vrit mme si a a un effet ngatif sur le gouvernement et le prsident ? Porte-parole du gouvernement c'est pas un peu comme "ministre de la propagande" ?
Enfin bref c'est secondaire comme truc, la porte-parole du gouvernement ne m'intresse pas.
Elle est compltement nulle Sibeth Ndiaye, c'est une catastrophe. Au moins ce n'est pas subtil ou traite, c'est vident qu'elle ne dit que de la merde. Mais on ne peut pas la critiquer sinon c'est du racisme et du sexisme.




> Mais de la part d'un proche du prsident de la rpublique et d'un candidat  la mairie de Paris, c'est inexcusable.


Le prsident et LREM n'avait aucun moyen de savoir que Griveaux envoyait des vidos intime  une jeune femme. Et de toute faon c'est sa vie prive. L c'est mme pas illgal, au moins il ne fait pas du tourisme sexuel pour aller coucher avec des mineurs, comme certains ministres...

Les gros candidats  la mairie de Paris sont tous pourris : Hidalgo, Dati, Buzyn, Villani, Belliard.
Pour David Belliard je ne sais pas trop, si a se trouve il est un peu moins pourri que les autres, mais a m'tonnerait vu que c'est un candidat EELV...

Bref, plus t'es haut dans la socit plus la probabilit d'tre perverti est lev. Regardez les noms dans le carnet d'Epstein, regardez toutes les personnes de pouvoir qui ont vol  bord du Lolita Express pour aller coucher avec des esclaves sexuelles parfois mineurs.
Aprs j'aimerais bien voir les vidos que la fille  envoy  Griveaux pour le mettre dans cet tat...




> c'est revendiquer que nos reprsentants politiques de premier plan sont irresponsables et menteurs  volont.


Vous ne trouvez pas que c'est le cas ?
Moi je trouve que le pouvoir corrompt. Et en parallle on monte les chelons plus rapidement quand on est une crevure.
En haut de la pyramide du pouvoir il n'y a pas une seule bonne personne. Je suis convaincu qu'en France il est impossible de monter les plus hauts chelons sans tre corrompu.




> Banaliser la fourberie et l'extrme mdiocrit de la classe politique, c'est affirmer que l'intrt particulier des personnes de pouvoir est au dessus de l'intrt gnral, ou encore qu'un tat se gre comme une entreprise avec quelques privilgis qui ramassent l'essentiel du pactole pendant que les autres triment sans compter leur temps pour survivre.


Rvolution !
Il faut arrter desprer qu'avec notre "dmocratie" on peut mettre des bonnes personnes au pouvoir, c'est totalement faux. C'est un mirage, vous rvez compltement, il faut arrter le plus vite possible d'avoir de l'espoir. Vous pouvez voter pour qui vous voulez rien ne changera (de toute faon c'est Bruxelles qui dirige...). Essayez d'lire LFI pour voir, vous verrez qu'une fois au pouvoir a ne changera pas de PS/UMP/LREM.
De toute faon pour atteindre le pouvoir il faut tre bien vu par les mdias et pour tre bien vu par les mdias il faut faire des concessions. Et si tu commences  faire une concession,  la fin du devient comme le PS/UMP/LREM.




> C'est aussi implicitement lgitimer les violences policires pour faire respecter l'injustice et la corruption au plus haut niveau.


Pauvre policiers ils n'ont pas de chance de recevoir ces ordres  ::(: 
La stratgie du gouvernement est vraiment mchante, la police provoque les manifestants jusqu' ce qu'ils craquent et ensuite les mdias filment la rponse des manifestants.
En parallle les policiers reoivent l'ordre de laisser passer les casseurs antifas et blackbloc alors qu'ils doivent fouiller les vrais manifestants. (et rien n'est tolr sur les manifestant (lunette, masque, solution pour se nettoyer les yeux) alors que les blackbloc se promnent avec des battes de Baseball).




> C'est en cela que le nofascisme est beaucoup plus dangereux que le nationalisme.


Le nationalisme n'est pas forcment dangereux...
C'est sain et vertueux de faire passer les intrts de la nation et du peuple avant le reste. Dans l'histoire il y a peut-tre des gouvernements nationalistes qui ont mal tourn, mais ce n'est pas reprsentatif de l'ensemble.
Alors que le mondialisme c'est systmatiquement de la merde, il n'y a aucun doute la dessus.




> Il n'est pas frontal mais s'insinue par touches successives en dconnectant l'individu d'une rflexion globale


La rflexion globale c'est que peu importe qui dirige c'est toujours la mme politique.
Donc oui LREM dtruit la nation, le peuple souffre beaucoup, mais avec un autre parti ce serait la mme chose...
LREM est un peu plus violent que le PS ou l'UMP, mais c'est la mme ligne.

Si on dgageait LREM rien ne serait rsolu, vu que la source du problme n'est pas l.
Il faut viser plus gros. Vous fixez un arbre alors qu'il y a une foret derrire... Macron n'est qu'un pion. Il va probablement dgager en 2022 et alors ? Qu'est-ce que a changera ? On aura un nouveau gouvernement tout aussi nfaste.




> je redoute fortement une arnaque cologique


EELV est probablement pire qu'LREM, apparemment ils sont encore plus union-europens, ce qui est un trs mauvais signe.
L'cologie c'est juste une vitrine.

----------


## benjani13

> *Le gouvernement court-circuite un amendement visant  protger les mnages fragiles des frais bancaires*
> 
> Les snateurs socialistes avaient fait rajouter un article  la loi sur l'tat d'urgence sanitaire afin d'exonrer les plus modestes des commissions bancaires pendant le confinement. L'excutif a rclam la suppression de cet ajout.
> 
> "Honteux". La snatrice du Parti socialiste (PS) Laurence Rossignol n'a pas cach pas sa colre, en ce jeudi 7 mai, pendant l'examen de la loi sur l'tat d'urgence sanitaire, qui doit tre vote par l'Assemble nationale. Aprs un va-et-vient avec le Snat, qui a modifi le texte en profondeur, le gouvernement cherche en effet  supprimer une mesure introduite dans la loi par le groupe socialiste au palais du Luxembourg, qui visait  protger "les mnages fragiles des frais et commissions pour incidents bancaires" pendant la dure du confinement.
> 
> [...]
> 
> C'tait sans compter sur la volont du gouvernement, bien dcid  ne pas laisser passer cette modification de la loi. Depuis ce mercredi, le texte, qui a t largement approuv dans sa version remanie au Snat, est examin par l'Assemble nationale. Et le gouvernement a dpos un amendement  l'objectif simple : "Supprimer l'article 6 ter introduit au Snat". L'excutif se justifie en arguant que la disposition introduite par les socialistes "constitue un cavalier lgislatif", c'est--dire qu'il n'aurait "pas de rapport avec l'objet de la loi qui vise  adapter le rgime d'tat d'urgence sanitaire". Le gouvernement rivalise ensuite d'arguments pour dfendre l'intrt des banques, estimant que la mesure de protection des plus prcaires porterait "une atteinte disproportionne et sans compensation  lquilibre conomique de contrats existants", qu'elle pourrait "crer des effets daubaine importants" en "rduisant les incitations  honorer certains paiements dus", ou encore qu'elle reprsenterait "un cot important pour les tablissements bancaires alors que ces derniers sont fortement sollicits pour leffort de maintien de lactivit conomique"...
> ...


https://www.marianne.net/politique/l...s-fragiles-des


Une enqute du Monde dmontre que les stocks d'Etat de masques ont continu  tre dtruit jusqu' fin mars :
https://www.lemonde.fr/sante/article...3_1651302.html
https://www.lci.fr/politique/masques...n-2153279.html
https://twitter.com/BFMTV/status/1258794645456392192


Une enqute du site de presse Reflets dmontre qu'aucune base lgale n'empchait les pharmaciens de continuer  vendre des masques malgr les annonces du gouvernement. C'est confirm par le ministre de la sant et le conseil d'tat : les pharmaciens avaient le droit d'importer et de vendre des masques  partir du 23 mars. Le gouvernement a donc dissuad les pharmaciens de vendre des masques, pendant que la grande distribution se prparait  s'en mettre plein les poches (articles en accs libre jusqu' lundi je crois):
Ventes de masques au grand public : les mensonges du gouvernement
Le ministre de la Sant a bien dissuad les pharmaciens de vendre des masques

L'enqute de Reflets a t reprise par France 2, je invite fortement  regarder ce reportage : https://www.francetvinfo.fr/sante/ma...s_3953545.html

----------


## Ryu2000

> Une enqute du site de presse Reflets dmontre qu'aucune base lgale n'empchait les pharmaciens de continuer  vendre des masques malgr les annonces du gouvernement.


C'est un peu le bordel :
- Sibeth N'Diaye le 17 mars : "Non, les Franais ne pourront pas acheter de masques dans les pharmacies"
- Olivier Vran le 19 avril : "Si on commence  ouvrir la vente en pharmacie, ce sera une vente qui sera vite tarie"

Tout le monde a le loup un passage dans le document du 30 avril du ministre de la sant : "*Ne sont pas concerns* [par l'interdiction de vente du 23 mars] *les stocks de masques imports depuis cette date*".
Le conseil de l'ordre et des syndicats disait aux pharmaciens : "la consigne est de privilgier les soignants et de ne pas vendre de masques.".
C'est dommage pendant tout le mois d'avril les pharmaciens auraient pu importer et vendre des centaines de milliers de masques.

L'ordre des pharmaciens a rpondu "Nous avons donc demand aux pharmaciens de ne pas vendre ces masques chirurgicaux afin de les rserver aux professionnels de sant".
Le problme vient en grosse partie de l'ordre des pharmaciens.

----------


## tanaka59

Bonjour,




> Bah Monaco fait plus ou moins parti de la France, un peu comme pour la principaut d'Andorre.


Faux ! Monaco est au mme titre que la France, les USA ou le Japon un pays indpendant.

Contrairement  des territoires commes Gibraltar, La polynsie , les Bermudes, Saint Martin (NL), porto rico . Les gens ont la nationalits du pays d'origine (France, GB, USA, NL ...) mais pas la citoyennet qui fonctionne diffremment de la mtropole. 

Selon la codification insee Monaco est bien un pays a part : https://www.insee.fr/fr/information/4316069

Elle est bonne celle la ! Monaco en France ...

----------


## Neckara

Tu sais trs bien ce que je voulais dire


Jusqu'en 2002, le ministre d'tat tait choisi parmi une liste donne par l'tat franais. Monaco est aussi sous protection franaise depuis 1860. La nationalit Mongasque permet de vivre en France sans VISA. Il y a lgrement plus de franais que de Mongasques  Monaco, ainsi que presque autant d'italiens.

Au niveau fiscal, les rsident et entreprises franaises sont soumises aux rgles de l'impt franais (sauf quelques exceptions). Ses pices de monnaies sont frappes  Paris. Monaco doit aussi agir en prenant en compte les intrts franais.

----------


## tanaka59

C'est parti des manifestations clatent un peu partout en Europe de l'Est et dans les pays germanophones :

https://www.rtl.be/info/monde/europe...j6B3OVLCazgpqA

https://www.rtl.be/info/magazine/san...y_3tt513_3jvHs

https://www.ledauphine.com/sante/202...VbFzLiSmVnxmRA

https://www.dna.fr/edition-haguenau-...-3hOLjtYSbjIm8

https://www.dna.fr/politique/2020/05...hVQhLyzB7GM5aE

https://www.lefigaro.fr/flash-eco/po...wfPq5GQg8anAts

https://www.lefigaro.fr/flash-eco/po...wfPq5GQg8anAts

https://www.lesoir.be/299833/article...nt-ont-eu-lieu

https://www.lesoir.be/299817/article...le-confinement

https://www.sudinfo.be/id187637/arti...-manifestation

https://www.lemonde.fr/international...8711_3210.html

---

Pendant ce temps en France les gilets jaunes manifesteront  Amiens lundi : https://www.courrier-picard.fr/id845...t-lundi-amiens

Aprs la crise sanitaire, la crise sociale  :8O:   ::(:

----------


## ABCIWEB

> Ils rejoindraient un nouveau groupe parlementaire pseudo colo, quand je vois ce que donne EELV, qu'on peut difficilement qualifier de partie d'opposition actuellement (et c'est encore pire au parlement europen vu que personne ne s'y intresse ils peuvent se lcher)...


Tu as des infos, des liens sur ce que fait EELV ? Comme tu dis on a du mal  connatre leur position.

Au passage, j'ai vu un reportage d'envoy spcial il y a deux semaines sur le sujet du maintien du premier tour des municipales. En plus du tmoignage de nombreux contamins parmi les accesseurs et de cas mortels directement imputables au maintien de ces lections, il a t question de savoir dans quelle mesure le gouvernement avait consult les partis d'opposition. Tous ont confirm qu'ils n'avaient pas t consults et qu'aucune information concernant l'volution de l'pidmie n'a t donne par le gouvernement, malgr des informations alarmantes en provenance du conseil scientifique selon le journal du dimanche. Toujours selon le JDD, Macron tait plutt favorable  l'annulation et il n'a finalement consult que Grard Larcher (prsident LR du snat) et son premier ministre Edouard Philippe (ex LR) pour prendre sa dcision. Donc  part LR par l'intermdiaire de ces deux personnes il est impossible de retrouver des preuves comme quoi l'ensemble des partis politiques auraient t consults.

J'en viens  EELV car tout comme RN, ces deux partis ont pu fournir des mails qu'ils ont envoys  leurs ttes de liste comme quoi il n'tait pas question de crer une polmique sur une ventuelle annulation du vote, ds le jeudi pour EELV, et le samedi pour RN (l on peut se poser des questions car il tait peu probable que l'lection soit annule durant la nuit). Bon point pour EELV, ce qui confirme par la mme occasion que la thorie selon laquelle l'ensemble des partis auraient fait pression pour le maintien ou auraient exploit l'annulation  des fins politiques n'est que pure invention.

Cela dit, comme toi j'ai une confiance trs moyenne en EELV et c'est pour cette raison que je te demandais s'il existe des sources qui en parle un peu plus. 





> Tout cela pourrait se coupler avec le retour mdiatique en force de Nicolas Hulot.


Oui, mais aussi du Moden ou de LR qui seront indispensables pour retrouver une majorit de vote au parlement si la fracture de LREM devait avoir lieu.

----------


## ABCIWEB

Castaner donne l'exemple de distanciation sociale :


Selon Le Figaro c'tait  la demande des salaris de l'entreprise. L'borgneur est trs tolrant concernant l'irrespect des rgles pour peu qu'il soit sur la photo.

----------


## Ryu2000

> C'est parti des manifestations clatent un peu partout en Europe de l'Est et dans les pays germanophones


Ce n'est pas une grande ide... Les mdias vont se foutre de leur gueule comme avec les rednecks tasuniens. Si il y a une deuxime vague on pourra faire croire que c'est de leur faute.
Cela dit faire des rassemblements a fait augmenter le nombre de personnes immunises. Donc c'est pas si mal quelque part.




> Aprs la crise sanitaire, la crise sociale


Les gens vont bientt avoir des raisons de se plaindre avec toutes les faillites qui arrivent. Il y a aussi le travail qui risque de devenir plus chiant (plus d'heures, moins de vacances) pour les privilgis qui auront toujours un job.
Pour le moment les gens sont mcontents car on leur a enlev des liberts pendant 2 mois, c'tait pour viter de saturer les hpitaux, donc il ne devrait pas y avoir de problme. Les allemands manifestent parce qu'ils veulent retourner au boulot, on dirait qu'ils prfrent mourir que de ne pas travailler  ::ptdr::

----------


## benjani13

> Tu as des infos, des liens sur ce que fait EELV ? Comme tu dis on a du mal  connatre leur position.


Un exemple:


Le contenu de l'amendement:



> Considers pay cuts and other erosion of workers incomes and rights to be inadmissible; rejects any attempt to use the impact of the Covid-19 outbreak as a pretext to further exploit workers and undermine their rights; considers that redundancies, non-renewal of contracts, hour banks, compulsory leave and layoffs are unacceptable; calls for measures to alleviate and resolve specific problems, such as those currently faced by the self-employed, temporary scientific staff and young people in traineeships;


Visible ici page 2 : https://www.europarl.europa.eu/doceo...031-040_EN.pdf
La liste des votes, page 61 pour l'amendement en question : https://www.europarl.europa.eu/doceo...-16-RCV_FR.pdf

Au final a semble avoir fait un peu scandale et la majorit des dputs EELV a modifi leur vote aprs coup, mais toujours pas Jadot:
https://twitter.com/Action_Insoumis/...88668628836352

Le compte twitter du discord insoumis pointe d'autres votes, faudrait analyser plus finement:
https://twitter.com/Action_Insoumis/...23098005688322

C'est vraiment pas simple de suivre ce qui se passe au parlement europen...

----------


## foetus

C'est vraiment bizarre  ::koi::  justement avant le dconfinement, on vient de reparler de 2 clusters
en Dordogne sur l'enterrement d'une personne (deux personnes de l'entourage familial qui taient venues de Suisse pour l'enterrement et une autre du Portugal)collge de la Vienne

Est-ce encore 1 truc pour nous dire, il faut rester sage les enfants  ::koi::  ? Ou alors c'est comme dans les autres pays (Chine, Singapour, Japon, Allemagne) avec le retour de cas positifs/ clusters suite au dconfinement.
Parce d'aprs les tmoignages, les franais ont respect plutt bien le confinement, mais ils ont beaucoup sorti (surtout  la campagne) sans pour autant entraner de clusters/ de remonte du nombre d'hospitalisations  ::koi:: 


Sinon pendant 8 semaines on a eu 1 beau temps (avec 5 jours de pluies) et l dconfinement, gros orages  ::triste::  ... surtout avec les transports qu'on paye  fond pour 1 service rduit et qu'il faut envisager 1 alternative (et donc srement passer plus de temps dehors)

----------


## benjani13

> Pendant ce temps en France les gilets jaunes manifesteront  Amiens lundi : https://www.courrier-picard.fr/id845...t-lundi-amiens
> 
> Aprs la crise sanitaire, la crise sociale


Le *retour* de la crise sociale, ou plutt le retour de son expression, car on le confinement est venu interrompre la rforme des retraites, cela a mis fin de fait  un mouvement de manifestations hebdomadaires qui a dur plus d'un an. Le confinement n'a pas suspendu la pauvret ni les ingalits. Elle les a quelques part encore plus mis en lumire. Les plus faibles obligs de se mettre en danger : les caissires, infirmires, aides soignantes, boueurs, etc. Mais ils taient oblig de serrer les dents, impossible d'aller manifester ce premier mai... Le retour va tre brutale, des comptes seront exigs sur la gestion de l'pidmie, les propositions a et l d'augmentation du temps de travail et/ou de rduction des congs peuvent relancer l'incendie puis

Le dernier billet de Lordon revient notamment sur les tentatives d'alliances en cours  vise de 2022 : https://blog.mondediplo.net/ils-ne-lacheront-rien




> C'est vraiment bizarre  justement avant le dconfinement, on vient de reparler de 2 clusters
> en Dordogne sur l'enterrement d'une personne (deux personnes de l'entourage familial qui taient venues de Suisse pour l'enterrement et une autre du Portugal)collge de la Vienne
> 
> Est-ce encore 1 truc pour nous dire, il faut rester sage les enfants  ? Ou alors c'est comme dans les autres pays (Chine, Singapour, Japon, Allemagne) avec le retour de cas positifs/ clusters suite au dconfinement.
> Parce qu'aprs les tmoignages, les franais ont respect plutt bien le confinement, mais ils ont beaucoup sorti (surtout  la campagne) sans pour autant entraner de clusters/ de remonte du nombre d'hospitalisations


Perso je pense que le terme de "cluster" est exagr pour le cas de la Dordogne. Ensuite il y a une diffrence entre aller se promener en campagne o l'on a peu de risque de croiser quelqu'un, et runir des dizaines de personnes  un enterrement. Je pense que ce sont des cas plutt banals mais qui attire l'oeil aujourd'hui  la veille du dconditionnement. Il ne faut pas se laisser avoir par les effets de loupes des mdias.

Le nombre de cas va forcment r-augmenter suite au dconfinement, maintenant je n'ai pas de boule de cristal pour savoir si ce sera supportable ou non. En Allemagne cela semble tendu : https://www.rtl.fr/actu/internationa...ers-7800496852

----------


## foetus

A. Hildago/ la mairie de Paris a distribu des masques  destination des personnes ges. C'est 1 masque franais conu pendant le confinement/ le Butterfly de AppCell, FP2

Et le rsultat  ::ptdr::   ::ptdr::   ::ptdr::  il est trs difficile  mettre parce qu'il faut faire 3 nuds et il est de mauvaise qualit

P*tain ce sketch cela n'arrte pas  ::aie::   ::aie:: 

Coronavirus: le masque franais qui veut changer la donne (article payant du Figaro)Coronavirus  Paris : La mairie a  privilgi le cot  la qualit  Toll sur les masques distribus aux seniors (article 20 minutes)Lien officiel comment le porter

Et l'autre truc, la SNCF vient d'officialiser la prrservation des TER. Le hic, 1 partie des gares sont fermes et le dconfinement c'est demain. Si tu n'as pas de smartphone  ::toutcasse::   ::ptdr::   ::ptdr:: 

Et a continue encore et encore. [air connu]  ::lahola::

----------


## Ryu2000

> Le retour va tre brutale, des comptes seront exigs sur la gestion de l'pidmie, les propositions a et l d'augmentation du temps de travail et/ou de rduction des congs peuvent relancer l'incendie puis


Les manifestations vont tre interdites pendant encore longtemps. Ou alors il faut faire des manifestations de maximum 10 personnes en sespaant bien.
Il faut attendre le mois juin pour que le gouvernement dise que les salles de sports et les salles de concerts rouvriront en septembre (figure de style), les manifestations seront autorises encore plus tard.
Le gouvernement n'a pas peur de donner des ordres brutaux aux forces de l'ordre, il peut y avoir une logique "on vous tire dessus avec des balles en caoutchouc pour votre scurit".




> Sinon pendant 8 semaines on a eu 1 beau temps (avec 5 jours de pluies) et l dconfinement, gros orages


Vaut mieux a qu'une scheresse.
D'ailleurs  un moment pendant le confinement il y a eu des scheresses, donc vive la pluie !

Il va faire un peu plus froid pendant quelque jours, apparemment a arrive souvent :
Saints de glace



> Les saints de glace sont *une priode climatologique* situe, selon les observations populaires europennes du Haut Moyen ge, autour des dates des ftes de saint Mamert, saint Pancrace et saint Servais, traditionnellement clbres les 11, 12 et 13 mai de chaque anne.


Il y a plein de jardinier qui attendent de passer cette semaine avant de planter, parce que la probabilit de gel est lev.




> il est trs difficile  mettre parce qu'il faut faire 3 nuds et il est de mauvaise qualit


Ouais mais maintenant que les pharmaciens ont compris qu'ils pouvaient en importer et en vendre depuis fin mars et que les grandes surfaces peuvent en vendre galement, on en trouvera partout et il y a aura de la qualit. (un masque c'est toujours moins cher qu'une amende)
Anne Hidalgo est nulle, mais tous les autres gros candidats  la mairie de Paris le sont tout autant.

J'aimerais bien que la nouvelle attestation soit disponible. Demain je dois sortir du dpartement et il faut que je sois en rgle.

====
Elle pourrait se prparer  l'avance, quand on dit que le direct va bientt commencer, il faut tre prsentable :
Sibeth Ndiaye fume sa cigarette en direct sur BFMTV et choque les internautes

Edit :
Il n'y a pas encore l'attestation qu'il me faut  ::pleure::  :
Dconfinement : les attestations pour se dplacer dans les transports en commun en heure de pointe



> Modle d'attestation de dplacement professionnel en transport collectif en le-de-France dont la version dfinitive sera dite lorsque la loi et le dcret seront publis avant le 11 mai 2020 (formats WORD et PDF)
> (...)
> Auto-attestation drogatoire pour usage des transports publics collectifs en le-de-France  certaines plages horaires (formats WORD et PDF)


Il n'y a pas encore l'auto-attestation drogatoire pour sortir du dpartement...

Quoi que d'un ct il faut un motif imprieux et moi je vais juste acheter un truc :
Sortir sans attestation, revoir ses proches, aller au cinma... Ce qu'il sera (ou non) possible de faire  partir du lundi 11 mai



> Les dplacements infrieurs  100 km ou  l'intrieur du dpartement de rsidence seront dsormais autoriss, et ce sans l'attestation drogatoire qui tait obligatoire jusque-l. Il faudra toutefois tre en mesure de justifier son lieu de domicile en cas de contrle par les forces de l'ordre. *Pour les dplacements suprieurs  100 km, une attestation encore en cours d'laboration devra tre remplie pour justifier du caractre imprieux (professionnel ou familial) du dplacement.*


En fait si tu restes dans le mme dpartement tu peux faire plus de 100 km sans attestation.

Edit :
Ah mais non, on peut sortir du dpartement dans un rayon de 100 km sans motif, il faut juste la nouvelle attestation (c'est ce que j'avais compris au dbut) :
Dconfinement : Attestation, Dpasser 100km, Prendre les transports...



> Interrog sur la nouvelle attestation drogatoire au-del de la limite des 100 km, *Christophe Castaner a fait valoir ce dimanche qu'il n'y avait "pas de liste ferme" de motifs de drogation.* "Il n'y a pas d'interdiction".
> Le ministre de l'Intrieur a affirm faire "le pari de l'intelligence et de la comprhension  et "confiance au discernement des forces de l'ordre" lors de l'mission Questions politiques de France Inter/France Info/Le Monde/ France Tlvisions.


===
C'est une bonne solution pour essayer de limiter le nombre de contamins qui voyagent :
Air France va contrler la temprature de ses passagers  l'embarquement



> Une mesure de plus pour lutter contre le coronavirus.  partir de lundi, Air France contrlera la temprature de ses passagers, et ceux-ci pourraient bien se voir refuser l'accs  l'avion si leur temprature excde les 38 degrs, a annonc ce samedi la compagnie arienne dans un communiqu.


Certains sont infect et n'ont pas encore de fivre, certains ont de la fivre pour d'autres raisons que le SARS-CoV-2, mais si on peut stopper des contamins au SARS-CoV-2 qui ont de la fivre c'est dj mieux que rien.

----------


## benjani13

Si vous souhaitez partir  l'autre bout de la France ou, pour les franciliens, si les transports en communs vous ont tellement manqu que vous souhaitez passer la journe dans le RER, profitez en aujourd'hui! En effet, la prolongation de l'tat de l'urgence sanitaire, qui inclue la limite des 100Km et le justificatif obligatoire pour prendre les transports en communs, n'a pas encore t promulgu! La loi est aujourd'hui entre les mains du conseil constitutionnel qui devrait rendre son avis d'ici la fin de journe. Un nouveau couac pour le gouvernement...

https://www.20minutes.fr/societe/277...-deconfinement
https://www.lemonde.fr/planete/artic...9269_3244.html

----------


## Jipt

Salut,

a part mal, leur truc :






> Cette photo de "une" a t prise par notre photographe Benjamin Girette ce matin vers 6 heures sur les quais du RER D  la gare du Nord, en direction de Corbeil-Essonnes.


source : https://www.lemonde.fr/planete/live/...9274_3244.html

Bug : si je rajoute la ligne "source" avec l'URL qui va bien en utilisant l'icne "plante", a met les deux lignes en vrac  ::(:

----------


## halaster08

> a part mal, leur truc :
> 
> Bug : si je rajoute la ligne "source" avec l'URL qui va bien en utilisant l'icne "plante", a met les deux lignes en vrac


https://www.lemonde.fr/planete/live/...9274_3244.html
Le lien a l'air de fonctionn chez moi

Sinon oui c'est mal parti, mais c'tait couru d'avance, personne n'y croyait au respect de la distanciation sociale  Paris dans les transports en commun.
Ca reflte encore une fois la dconnexion totale entre les gouvernants et le peuple, ils ne rendent juste pas comptes ce qu'est la vie des vrais gens.

----------


## benjani13

> https://www.lemonde.fr/planete/live/...9274_3244.html
> Le lien a l'air de fonctionn chez moi
> 
> Sinon oui c'est mal parti, mais c'tait couru d'avance, personne n'y croyait au respect de la distanciation sociale  Paris dans les transports en commun.
> Ca reflte encore une fois la dconnexion totale entre les gouvernants et le peuple, ils ne rendent juste pas comptes ce qu'est la vie des vrais gens.


Je pense qu'ils savaient trs bien que les transports seraient bonds, et qu'eux non plus ne croyaient pas  la distanciation dans les transports. Ces mesures (les stickers pour indiquer une place sur deux dans le mtro, etc) sont l pas pour protger mais pour nous faire culpabiliser. Ils savent qu'on ne pourra pas les respecter, a leur permet juste de faire basculer la responsabilit sur nous. J'entends dj les discours du type "les franais n'ont pas su maintenir les gestes barrires".

----------


## foetus

> J'entends dj les discours du type "les franais n'ont pas su maintenir les gestes barrires".


C'tait mon interrogation quelques messages plus haut lorsqu'on reparle de clusters le vendredi/ samedi  ::whistle::  "on vous avez averti"

Lorsque tu vois qu'en 8 semaines  ::roll:: , la mairie de Paris  seulement crer 50 kilomtres (sur 1400 existants) et commander 500 000 masques de l'enfer mais que A. Hidalgo continue [encore] sa diabolisation des voitures et son rve "tout piton - vlo" (et les transports en commun restent absent, srement parce que c'est la rgion - V. Pcresse qui les gre).

8 semaines de confinement, 1 week-end de 3 jours, et le conseil constitutionnel n'est pas capable de faire 1 runion exceptionnelle pour 1 dcret qui touche au moins 15 - 20 millions de Franais (toutes les rgions rouges)
 ::triste::

----------


## tanaka59

Bonjour, 

Belgique, Allemagne, Luxembourg, Pays Bas , France , Suisse ... Les lus locaux (maires, dputs, ministres ... ) montent au crneau un peu partout pour demander la fin des contrles aux frontires. 

---

Aprs 8 semaines de confinement, ce matin j'ai pu changer avec 1 ou 2 commerants aprs quelques que courses . Le sujet des frontires les proccupent et eux aussi vont monter au crneau si la situation perdure au dl de juin / juillet.

En particulier ici tout le long de la frontire autour de Lille. Constat ce matin, des belges venant faire des courses en hypermarch et magasin de bricolage franais ... Fortes prsences policires nationale comme municipale , j'ai bien crois 6 ou 7 voitures de patrouille.

D'ailleurs un exemple, la ville de Leers (France) et Leers Nord ( Belgique) est coupe en deux ... Leers Nord dpend de Estaimpuis (proche de tournai). De nouveaux barrages ont t rig en toutes hte pour modifier les plans de circulations des plans de circulation biscornues. Cela ne change rien aux problmes et c'est toujours plus la galre pour les riverains de sortir de chez eux ...

N'aurait il pas t possibile de mettre Lille et son agglo "sous cloche" ... C'est ce que demande des Suisses au niveau de Genve . D'ailleurs un village Franco-Suisse utilise ce principe , possibilit d'aller de part et d'autre de la frontire uniquement sur le territoire communale pour tous les besoins essentiels.

Pourquoi pas une rgle des 100 km au niveau de 2 pays ?

Mme chose  la frontire belgo-nerlandaise pour Baerle-Duc : https://www.lexpress.fr/actualite/mo...s_2123356.html

Il y a aussi des enclaves espagnoles en France ou une enclaves italiennes en Suisse ...

C'est pas par ce que vous traversez la rue pour acheter de le pain dans le pays voisin que cela sera plus dangereux qu'a 10, 100 ou 1000 km ...

Pour pousser encore plus le raisonnement par l'absurde je propose de faire circuler les voitures sur des demies chausses pour respecter le pays , okay ?

----------


## Ryu2000

C'est n'importe quoi ces frontires poreuses ! Il faut tout fermer beaucoup mieux que a !
Dconfinement : La rue des Franais au Perthus,  la frontire franco-espagnole



> La rue principale du Perthus est une artre trs commerciale dans laquelle se rendent toute lanne des Franais pour acheter des produits moins chers car souvent moins taxs quen France (tels que les cigarettes ou lalcool notamment).
> 
> Les images diffuses ce lundi matin sur les rseaux sociaux montrent dinterminables files dattente devant les magasins. Parfois sans respect des gestes barrires et notamment des distances de scurit.


Des franais sont presss d'acheter de l'alcool et du tabac moins cher et c'est dangereux.

Il se passe quelque chose entre l'UE et l'Allemagne :
Aprs lultimatum de sa justice  la BCE, lAllemagne face aux institutions europennes



> Au sein des Vingt-Sept, plusieurs cours constitutionnelles ont dj t tentes de ne pas mettre en uvre une dcision de la CJUE  en Rpublique tchque ou au Danemark, par exemple. Mais la pression politique a suffi, et la Commission na pas lanc de procdure dinfraction contre ces deux pays. Une seule fois, lexcutif europen a lanc une telle procdure contre un Etat membre : en 2018, contre la France, aprs une dcision du Conseil dEtat sur un sujet fiscal. Paris a finalement d se rsoudre  appliquer la dcision de la Cour de Luxembourg.
> 
>  Les juges constitutionnels allemands ne sont pas des nationalistes. Mais ils ont une conception trs stricte de larticulation entre le droit national et le droit europen. Il sagit l de quelque chose de trs philosophique, qui tient  ce quest la Rpublique fdrale dAllemagne , explique un diplomate. Dj amens  mettre des rserves sur le trait de Maastricht, en 1993, ou sur celui de Lisbonne, en 2009, les juges de Karlsruhe ntaient cependant jamais alls aussi loin dans leur mise en cause de la primaut du droit europen. *Outre-Rhin, jamais la critique dun arrt de la CJUE navait t aussi svre.*

----------


## tanaka59

Bonjour, 




> C'est n'importe quoi ces frontires poreuses ! Il faut tout fermer beaucoup mieux que a !
> Dconfinement : La rue des Franais au Perthus,  la frontire franco-espagnole


En effet consternant ... J'avais dj prvenu il y a plusieurs jours ... Aussi bien les franais que les Belge , les Suisses , les ce que vous voulez . 

Les frontires europennes dans ce cas de figurent sont IMPOSSIBLE  contrler .  ::roll:: 

Un exemple d'une commune belge , enclave au pays bas : https://www.lexpress.fr/actualite/mo...s_2123356.html . Les Belges et nerlandais sont censs ne pas aller chez l'un ou l'autre ... C'est tout le contraire dans le cas prsent. 

Autre Exemple avec Campione d'Italia en Suisse : https://www.tdg.ch/suisse/campione-i...story/13398888

Le village de Saint-Gindolph entre Suisse et France: https://www.francetvinfo.fr/sante/ma...s_3948153.html

Autre exemple Leers et Leers-Nord, Wervik et Werviq-Sud , le mont noir en Flandres : https://www.google.com/maps/place/Mo...206!4d2.733231

Quand vous avez des bourg qui se dveloppent le long d'une frontire, vous comptez murer les faades pour empcher les gens de sortir ?  ::ptdr:: 

Faut arrter ce dlire de toujours tous vouloir contrler ... Qui plus est dans une Europe ultra libral ou la "libre circulation" est la norme. Un rsonnement moyengeux ou l'on veut dresser une frontire sur quelques chose de difficilement dmarquable.   

C'est si gnant que deux villes fonctionnent en duo ?




> Des franais sont presss d'acheter de l'alcool et du tabac moins cher et c'est dangereux.


Le franais est tellement tax ... pas tonnant . Personnellement , j'ai toujours mis mon carbu en Belgique par facilit, car la pompe la plus proche est Belge. Mme la station de l'hyper du coin pense  fermer faute de rentabilit. 

Vous pouvez reprocher ce que vous voulez .... il y a la ralit du terrain . Si faut rouler plus en France et bien on roulera plus jusqu' un autre hyper, pour trouver une pompe  essence. 




> Il se passe quelque chose entre l'UE et l'Allemagne :
> Aprs lultimatum de sa justice  la BCE, lAllemagne face aux institutions europennes


Bruxelles est aux commandes

----

Avec la fermeture des frontires, cela va donner des vocations  certains. Personne veut devenir douanier  ::ptdr::  ? Mieux que la police et la gendarmerie , vous pouvez contrler n'importe qui , et mme le faire chier  ::mrgreen::

----------


## ABCIWEB

> Lorsque tu vois qu'en 8 semaines , la mairie de Paris  seulement crer 50 kilomtres (sur 1400 existants) mais que A. Hidalgo continue [encore] sa diabolisation des voitures et son rve "tout piton - vlo".


Je ne comprends pas, tu l'accuse  la fois de n'avoir crer que 50Km de pistes cyclables en mme temps que de diaboliser la voiture... S'ils n'en n'ont pas fait plus, c'est peut tre parce que ce n'est pas facile d'en faire rapidement beaucoup plus sans crer trop d'embouteillages pour les vhicules motoriss. Et si tu rles parce qu'il n'y en a pas assez, tu ne peux pas rler en mme temps parce que cela rduit le nombre de voitures puisque c'est l'objectif initial pour rduire la pollution et fluidifier la circulation. 




> 8 semaines de confinement, 1 week-end de 3 jours, et le conseil constitutionnel n'est pas capable de faire 1 runion exceptionnelle pour 1 dcret qui touche au moins 15 - 20 millions de Franais


C'est expliqu en dtails ici
La loi n'a t vote que le samedi soir et il y a eu quatre saisines, une par Macron, une par le prsident du snat et deux autres par la gauche. C'est difficile d'analyser srieusement un texte de loi qui porte atteinte  nos liberts en un seul jour. En temps habituel ils ont un mois pour se prononcer et ce n'est pas de trop sur certains sujets, le temps d'entendre l'avis de nombreux juristes. La plupart des lois ont des contours suffisamment flous pour que l'on puisse les interprter n'importe comment et c'est cela qui est dangereux. 

D'ailleurs ils ont censur des lments lis  l'isolement et au "traage" numrique.



> S'il valide le texte et la majorit des mesures sur le dconfinement, il censure des lments lis  l'isolement des malades du Covid-19 et au "traage" numrique de leurs contacts. Les Sages ont dcid "deux censures partielles" pour limiter le nombre de personnes pouvant accder  ces donnes, et pour qu'un juge des liberts puisse effectuer un "contrle" si le malade ne peut pas sortir plus de 12 heures par jour de son lieu d'isolement.
> ...
> Les Sages ont aussi mis plusieurs "rserves d'interprtation". Ils demandent ainsi au pouvoir rglementaire "de dfinir des modalits de collecte, de traitement et de partage des informations assurant leur stricte confidentialit" et, notamment, "l'habilitation spcifique" des agents chargs de participer  la mise en oeuvre du systme d'information "ainsi que la traabilit des accs  ce systme"


Donc le conseil constitutionnel a fait son boulot, il faut plutt s'en prendre au gouvernement qui finalise une loi le samedi soir pour qu'elle rentre en application le lundi suivant. Quelque soit les dcisions du conseil constitutionnel (souvent favorable au gouvernement car majoritairement  droite) il faut quand mme leur donner les moyens de faire correctement leur travail car c'est le seul contre pouvoir que nous ayons en France.

----------


## foetus

> Je ne comprends pas, tu l'accuse  la fois de n'avoir crer que 50Km de pistes cyclables en mme temps que de diaboliser la voiture... S'ils n'en n'ont pas fait plus, c'est peut tre parce que ce n'est pas facile d'en faire rapidement beaucoup plus sans crer trop d'embouteillages pour les vhicules motoriss. Et si tu rles parce qu'il n'y en a pas assez, tu ne peux pas rler en mme temps parce que cela rduit le nombre de voitures puisque c'est l'objectif initial pour rduire la pollution et fluidifier la circulation.


Il y a quand mme autre chose  penser que "rendre piton les rues devant les coles pendant les heures d'ouverture/ fermeture"

Quid de la distribution des masques ? rien. C'est tellement le chantier, que la mairie ne se risque pas  fournir 1 liste de pharmacies/ magasins partenaires - rsultat, on doit faire le tour des commerces et regarder les prix.
Il y a la mise en ligne d'1 plateforme de distribution de masques,  le lundi 11 mai - j'attends le retour, mais les premires questions te demandent si tu as plus de 70 ans

Ce n'est pas comme si tu risques 1 amende de 135 uros dans les transports en commun pour ne pas porter 1 masque  ::roll:: 


Comme  Lille, la mairie voulait rouvrir les parcs (les bois sont ouverts) - lorsque que tu vois le canal St Martin le lundi 11 mai vacu  20 heures  ::roll:: 

Aucune prise de risque sur la rouverture des bars/ bistrots - 1 table sur 2, que les terrasses, des abris comme en Sude - rien

Et pendant le confinement, il y a eu la polmique des marchs et celle des heures pour les joggeurs  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Ryu2000

> Aucune prise de risque sur la rouverture des bars/ bistrots - 1 table sur 2, que les terrasses, des abris comme en Sude - rien


Le gouvernement travail sur un plan, des tablissement vont peut-tre rouvrir  partir du 2 juin.

----------


## Darkzinus

> Le gouvernement travail sur un plan, des tablissement vont peut-tre rouvrir  partir du 2 juin.


Le gouvernement n'a surtout aucun plan (et suit les prconisations quand a l'arrange) et navigue  vue depuis le dbut

----------


## Ryu2000

> navigue  vue depuis le dbut


D'un ct c'est normal, les gens qui travaillent au gouvernement ne peuvent pas anticiper ce qui va se passer. Donc ils attendent pour voir comment a volue.
Ou si a se trouve des dates ont t dcides depuis le dbut, mais ils ne peuvent pas les annoncer.
Par exemple le gouvernement n'aurait pas pu dire : "du 17 mars au 11 mai vous aurez besoin d'un motif valable et d'une drogation pour sortir de chez vous" ou "il n'y aura pas de convention avant septembre" (ce qui n'est pas garanti encore).
Donc le gouvernement annonce quelque chose de nouveau toutes les 2 semaines.

Comme on dit dans le milieu de l'entreprise "*on n'a pas de visibilit*".

----------


## el_slapper

> Le gouvernement n'a surtout aucun plan (et suit les prconisations quand a l'arrange) et navigue  vue depuis le dbut


a, a ne me choque pas. On en dcouvre tous les jours, la situation volue sans cesse, et l'improvisation est invitable dans ces circonstances. Par contre, des discours du genre celui de Blanquer, sur "vous avez 3 semaines, donc vous allez y arriver" des tablissements qui manquent de personnels, de matriels, de salles, et autres (choses qui ne se rglent pas en 3 semaines, surtout sans budget), eux, oui, sont scandaleux.

----------


## Darkzinus

> Donc le gouvernement annonce quelque chose de nouveau toutes les 2 semaines.
> 
> Comme on dit dans le milieu de l'entreprise "*on n'a pas de visibilit*".


Ils ne sont pas obligs de mentir par contre ! Ce qu'ils font dlibrment !
https://www.lemonde.fr/les-decodeurs...7_4355770.html
Elle arrive aussi  fumer dans son bureau pensant tre en OFF  ::ptdr::

----------


## Ryu2000

> Ils ne sont pas obligs de mentir par contre !


Le jour o les politiciens arrteront de mentir il tombera de la neige...
Le gouvernement a tendance  envoyer Sibeth Ndiaye quand il faut dire les choses les plus stupides. Si quelqu'un la critique il va tre catgoris "raciste" et "sexiste".

----------


## David_g

> Le jour o les politiciens arrteront de mentir il tombera de la neige...
> Le gouvernement a tendance  envoyer Sibeth Ndiaye quand il faut dire les choses les plus stupides. Si quelqu'un la critique il va tre catgoris "raciste" et "sexiste".


a marche au USA ceci dit (bon ils ont pas besoin d'employer une porte parole pour mentir, ils envoient directement le boss).

----------


## Darkzinus

> Si quelqu'un la critique il va tre catgoris "raciste" et "sexiste".


C'est tellement gros que mme pas  ::aie::

----------


## Jon Shannow

> C'est tellement gros que mme pas


[MODE HUMOUR]
Et en plus, tu la discrimines pour ses formes... 
[/MODE HUMOUR]

 ::ptdr::

----------


## Ryu2000

J'hsitais  ajouter "grossophobe" mais elle n'est pas si grosse que a, par contre elle est soit vraiment trs conne soit on ne lui donne que des mauvais textes. Jespre pour elle qu'elle est vraiment conne, sinon a doit tre difficile de supporter de faire a. Porter la parole d'LREM est une tche ingrate.

----------


## Darkzinus

> Porter la parole d'LREM est une tche ingrate.


Elle l'a forcment choisi on ne va pas la plaindre ! Elle n'est pas caissire  temps partiel

----------


## Jon Shannow

Une petite vido (~20 min) d'une rflexion d'un artiste engag, il en reste si peu.
a vaut ce que a vaut, je trouve qu'il a raison de le faire, mais a n'engage que moi.

----------


## Darkzinus

J'tais tomb l-dessus aussi et a m'avait plu. J'ai toujours apprcie l'acteur j'tais donc satisfait de dcouvrir ses convictions totalement en accord avec l'image qu'il dgage (c'est loin d'tre toujours le cas).

----------


## ABCIWEB

> Quid de la distribution des masques ? rien. C'est tellement le chantier, que la mairie ne se risque pas  fournir 1 liste de pharmacies/ magasins partenaires - rsultat, on doit faire le tour des commerces et regarder les prix.
> Il y a la mise en ligne d'1 plateforme de distribution de masques,  le lundi 11 mai - j'attends le retour, mais les premires questions te demandent si tu as plus de 70 ans
> 
> Ce n'est pas comme si tu risques 1 amende de 135 uros dans les transports en commun pour ne pas porter 1 masque 
> 
> Comme  Lille, la mairie voulait rouvrir les parcs (les bois sont ouverts) - lorsque que tu vois le canal St Martin le lundi 11 mai vacu  20 heures


Oui mais il ne faut pas incriminer les mairies.

Il peut exister des disparits ici et l, si la mairie dispose d'usine de fabrication dans sa commune, ou en fonction des approvisionnements de la grande distribution, mais globalement il tait vident qu'il n'y aurait pas un masque pour tout le monde au dbut du d confinement. Alors on accuse les mairies et videmment les mdia aux ordres du gouvernement cibleront celles de l'opposition, d'autant plus qu'il est facile pour l'tat ou mme pour les rgions de faire une distribution slective. 

C'est une utilisation politique du d confinement pour dtourner la responsabilit des politiques nolibrales successives et la dsindustrialisation, et l'on fera culpabiliser les franais sur leur indiscipline alors qu'il est impossible de respecter les mesures de distanciation aux heures d'affluence dans le mtro par exemple. Comme le faisait remarquer *el_slapper* plus haut, le gouvernement fixe des impratifs sans se proccuper de savoir si c'est ralisable, et il reporte la responsabilit du merdier sur le peuple et les reprsentants locaux. Donc en ciblant des mairies tu joues le jeu du gouvernement et des media qui ne vont pas se gner d'exploiter le d confinement pour prparer le second tour des municipales, entre autre.

----------


## tanaka59

Bonsoir, 

Pour en calmer plus d'un : https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=...Z0BDF4Mhs8iGaz , http://www.leparisien.fr/internation...20-8315607.php , https://www.leprogres.fr/sante/2020/...ce-mardi-matin . 

Avec une mesure aussi radicale :

> pas tourisme tranger cet t en Espagne . Le ton est donn pour cette t. Rendez vous en octobre / novembre ... Si d'ici la une solution est trouv.

Voir pas de tourisme tout court  ...

> L'industrie du tourisme et les propritaires de rsidences secondaires ont du souci  se faire et peuvent dj se mordre les doigts ! 

On a dj torpill les vacances de pques ... maintenant les vacances d't viennent d'tre ananties   ::?: 

---

Pendant ce temps entre France et Suisse : https://www.francebleu.fr/infos/soci...e-a-1589303791

Mme chose, des tractations entre France et Belgique.

----------


## Ryu2000

> > pas tourisme tranger cet t en Espagne . Le ton est donn pour cette t. Rendez vous en octobre / novembre ... Si d'ici la une solution est trouv.


Espagne, France, Italie la quarantaine pour les voyageurs sinstalle en Europe
C'est vident que a allait se passer comme a. L'Espagne n'a pas envie qu'une seconde vague ait lieu. Tu peux laisser n'importe qui entrer dans ton pays n'importe comment.
Si on commence  dire aux gens qu'ils vont avoir le droit de faire du tourisme en juillet/aot ils vont se sentir trop libre et ils vont faire n'importe quoi.

Regardez par exemple ces ******** de parisiens :
Lalcool interdit sur les berges  Paris aprs un apro gant lundi soir



> La russite du dconfinement passe par la prudence et le civisme de chacun. Face  lirresponsabilit de certains comportements, jai demand au prfet de police dinterdire la consommation dalcool le long du canal Saint-Martin et des voies sur berges , a affirm Christophe Castaner dans un tweet.


Ils sont irresponsables (cela dit c'est pas mal pour augmenter l'immunit, mais on a pas choisi cette voie).




> Voir pas de tourisme tout court  ...


 cause de la super spcialisation l'conomie de la France est de plus en plus centr sur le tourisme et la gastronomie, l'conomie va prendre cher sans tourisme.




> les propritaires de rsidences secondaires ont du souci  se faire et peuvent dj se mordre les doigts !


T'as une obsession avec a, c'est incroyable...
Si ils ont les moyens d'avoir plusieurs rsidences ils ne sont pas tant  plaindre que a...
C'est un petit moment difficile  passer, mais tout le monde doit faire des efforts. Il y a largement pire que de ne pas pouvoir aller dans sa seconde maison (et gnralement les types y vont quand mme, mais illgalement).




> On a dj torpill les vacances de pques ... maintenant les vacances d't viennent d'tre ananties


Les gouvernements ont choisis une mauvaise stratgie qui consiste  confiner tout le monde en esprant que la maladie disparaisse avec le changement de saison. (c'est pas crdible d'attendre un vaccin)
La bonne stratgie c'est :
- tout le monde porte des masques
- on test massivement pour trouver les porteurs sains
- on isole les malades (et on peut faire du traage pour savoir qui tester en urgence, si les liberts individuels ne sont pas primordiale dans le pays)
Mais comme on avait pas de masque ni de test...
Sinon il y a la stratgie de la Sude qui semble pas mal, une grosse partie de la population a t contact avec la maladie, et est en train de dvelopper une immunit.




> Pendant ce temps entre France et Suisse :


C'est surtout pour aider les franais qui vont bosser en Suisse.
Mais avec un peu de chance les Suisses pourront revenir faire leur courses en France  partir du 8 juin et les Franais pourront aller se promener en Suisse  partir du 15 juin.

===
Il y a un scandale avec une dpute LREM en ce moment :
Laetitia Avia, la dpute LREM qui horrifie ses assistants
Apparemment elle n'est pas trop sympa avec ses collaborateurs. Il parait qu'elle est raciste, homophobe, sexiste, immature.

Coronavirus: plus de 60 plaintes dposes contre le gouvernement



> Ces plaintes concernent "le plus souvent le Premier ministre, les deux ministres de la Sant qui se sont succd",  savoir Agns Buzyn et Olivier Vran. L'une d'entre elles avait t dpose contre X, fin mars devant la CJR, part un patient infect  la maladie Covid-19 pour "entrave aux mesures dassistance", comme l'avait rvl BFMTV.com.
> 
> Les plaintes concernent par ailleurs les ministres de la Justice, du Travail et de l'Intrieur - Nicole Belloubet, Muriel Pnicaud et Christophe Castaner.

----------


## benjani13

A l'aube de la reprise du projet de "loi anti haine" porte par Ltitia Avia, loi dnonce fortement pour tre une ouverture  la censure gnralise (suspension d'un contenu en ligne dans l'heure, par la police, sans passer par un juge, etc), Mediapart se paie la dput dans une enqute  charge. Le journal a recueilli les tmoignage de 5 ex collaborateurs de la dput et tous concordent : une caricature des pires petits chefs autoritaires, harceleuse, menant  bout psychologiquement ses collaborateurs, haineuses, quand des screenshots de conversations ne montre pas aussi du sexisme, racisme ou de l'homophobie. a fait un peu tche quand on prtend dfendre tout le contraire...

Je vous ai mis l'article complet en PDF en pice jointe, c'est difiant.

https://www.mediapart.fr/journal/fra...ses-assistants

----------


## Ryu2000

> quand des screenshots de conversations ne montre pas aussi du sexisme, racisme ou de l'homophobie.


C'est marrant a me fait penser aux journalistes de la ligue du LOL, les types n'crivent que des articles ultra "progressistes" alors qu'en secret ils publient des messages sexistes et homophobes.




> loi dnonce fortement pour tre une ouverture  la censure gnralise


Ouais il suffit de considrer que les critiques envers le gouvernement sont des appelles  la haine et ils pourront censurer ce qu'ils veulent.
Par exemple si tu parles des liens de l'quipe du conseil scientifique avec l'industrie pharmaceutique tu peux te faire censurer rapidement.

----------


## Jon Shannow

Un projet de loi, qui va bien avec ce qui se passe actuellement : https://www.lci.fr/police/info-lci-a...n-2153543.html

On met en garde  vue les gens critiquant le gouvernement ou appelant  manifester contre celui-ci...  ::roll::

----------


## Marco46

C'est sur que c'est plus important que de s'occuper des soignants ...

----------


## Darkzinus

Mais on pourra donner des RTT aux soignants !
https://www.msn.com/fr-fr/actualite/...cid=spartanntp
Bientt c'est le gouvernement qui va grer des ONG pour se dsengager de sa fonction

----------


## Gunny

> Mais on pourra donner des RTT aux soignants !
> https://www.msn.com/fr-fr/actualite/...cid=spartanntp
> Bientt c'est le gouvernement qui va grer des ONG pour se dsengager de sa fonction


Ben quoi, tu veux pas remercier les soignants ? Hein ? Hein ? *pousse les billets plus profond dans sa poche pour qu'ils ne dpassent pas*

----------


## benjani13

> A l'aube de la reprise du projet de "loi anti haine" porte par Ltitia Avia, loi dnonce fortement pour tre une ouverture  la censure gnralise (suspension d'un contenu en ligne dans l'heure, par la police, sans passer par un juge, etc), Mediapart se paie la dput dans une enqute  charge. Le journal a recueilli les tmoignage de 5 ex collaborateurs de la dput et tous concordent : une caricature des pires petits chefs autoritaires, harceleuse, menant  bout psychologiquement ses collaborateurs, haineuses, quand des screenshots de conversations ne montre pas aussi du sexisme, racisme ou de l'homophobie. a fait un peu tche quand on prtend dfendre tout le contraire...
> 
> Je vous ai mis l'article complet en PDF en pice jointe, c'est difiant.
> 
> https://www.mediapart.fr/journal/fra...ses-assistants


Les Numriques reviennent plus en dtail sur la tentative de Laetitia Avia de faire "nettoyer" sa page Wikipedia : https://www.lesnumeriques.com/vie-du...a-n150287.html




> Un projet de loi, qui va bien avec ce qui se passe actuellement : https://www.lci.fr/police/info-lci-a...n-2153543.html
> 
> On met en garde  vue les gens critiquant le gouvernement ou appelant  manifester contre celui-ci...


Pour le coup c'tait vraiment mais vraiment pas le bon exemple. Ce gars semble bien toqu et appelait  un coup d'tat militaire (avec ses sois disant anciens gnraux prt  verrouiller Paris). Et seuls les mdias s'accroche au fait qu'il a un jour mis un gilet jaune, avant d'tre ds le dbut du mouvement compltement rejet. Mais bon, c'est pratique de construire du story telling en le dcrivant comme "figure des gilets jaunes" pour dcrdibiliser le mouvement.

----------


## Marco46

> Mais on pourra donner des RTT aux soignants !


Ma femme travaille  l'hpital depuis 5 ans (hors internat) et elle n'a *jamais* pu poser le moindre jour de RTT. C'est dj compliqu de poser un jour de cong mais les RTT ils ne peuvent juste pas les poser. Ils s'assoient dessus et ne se les font pas payer.

----------


## Darkzinus

> Ma femme travaille  l'hpital depuis 5 ans (hors internat) et elle n'a *jamais* pu poser le moindre jour de RTT. C'est dj compliqu de poser un jour de cong mais les RTT ils ne peuvent juste pas les poser. Ils s'assoient dessus et ne se les font pas payer.


Oui d'o le cocasse de la situation  L'tat est un trs mauvais employeur !

----------


## el_slapper

Ntre boss France bosse dans la sant depuis 20 ans. Et il insiste sur le fait que les personnels de sant se font marcher dessus depuis 20 ans. Put-tre plus, d'ailleurs, mais il n'tait pas l pour le voir. Depuis qu'il sillonne la France et ses hpitaux pour vendre sa camelote (pendant longtemps, du matriel, maintenant, du logiciel), il entend et vois toujours la mme chose : budgets rabots, moyens desallous, partants non remplacs, travaux annuls, obsolescence des matriels, et fatigue des personnels.

----------


## David_g

> Mais on pourra donner des RTT aux soignants !
> https://www.msn.com/fr-fr/actualite/...cid=spartanntp
> Bientt c'est le gouvernement qui va grer des ONG pour se dsengager de sa fonction


Techniquement c'est des chques vacances qui serait donn au soignants. Aprs sur le principe je suis partag : a me drangerait pas de donner mais je crois que c'est le rle d'une part de leur employeur, et d'autres part que le vrai sujet serait aussi de leur donner le moyen de bien bosser le reste du temps.

Mais bon demain, ceux qui les applaudissent seront indiffrent  leurs grves et problmes (logique, au final ils font quoi ? ils continuent  soigner avec un petit brassard "grve"). 

Courage  ta femme en tout cas Marco. c'est un mtier formidable et je reste admiratif de l'abngation des gens qui le font.

----------


## benjani13

Bon bha c'est vot : https://twitter.com/LaetitiaAvia/sta...19049840541703

La censure arrive  grand pas, dlgu  la police qui pourra dsormais supprimer elle mme les contenu qui la gne.

----------


## Neckara

> Bon bha c'est vot : https://twitter.com/LaetitiaAvia/sta...19049840541703


C'est marrant je croirais voir quelques bots dans les commentaires...  ::aie:: .

----------


## tanaka59

Bonsoir




> Bon bha c'est vot : https://twitter.com/LaetitiaAvia/sta...19049840541703
> 
> La censure arrive  grand pas, dlgu  la police qui pourra dsormais supprimer elle mme les contenu qui la gne.


https://www.francebleu.fr/infos/soci...box=1589385097

Vite , fermez les muses en normandie , censurez les chaines TV comme France 5 et RMC dcouverte ... par la mme occasion brulez tous les livres ou l'on parle de WW2. 

Y ' a t il des grands blonds aux yeux bleus ou des petits moustachus hystriques ? 

On en viendrait un jour au point de Godwin  ::roll::

----------


## Ryu2000

> Un "observatoire de la haine en ligne" sera cr pour assurer "le suivi et l'analyse de l'volution des contenus" haineux, en lien avec oprateurs, associations et chercheurs.


Le gouvernement aime bien gaspiller de l'argent...
C'est un peu comme un ministre de la censure, les critiques envers le gouvernement risquent de se faire censurer.
Il y aura peut-tre mme moyen d'envoyer des petits cons pour crire des appelles  la haine, puis d'attaquer le site parce qu'il n'a pas censur assez vite.

Certains appelle a "loi Avia". Est-ce que si on dit Laetitia Avia est une tare qui a mordu un chauffeur de taxi et qui aime bien humilier ses assistants parlementaires a compte comme un contenu haineux ?
Ce serait marrant que cette loi se retourne contre les extrmistes LGBT et antifas, sur les rseaux sociaux il crivent souvent des messages trs haineux et violent.

----------


## pmithrandir

Je suis trs septique sur cette ide de don de RTT, cheque vacaces, etc..

Pour moi ce n'est pas le rle de la solidarit de faire ce genre de choses, mai de l'employeur et de l'tat de trouver un quilibre financier pour traiter ses personnels soignant dcemment.

Ca passe par
Le respect de la loi(RTT, Temps detravail, etc...)Le nombre de personnel en place pour avoir un rythme de travail soutenableLa mise en place de conditions de travail bonnes pour les soignants, mais aussi les patients.

Sarrter seulement au salaire relve pour moi de la btise. C'est surtout de mode dont on a besoin dans la fonction hospitalire. Un superman pay 3 fois son salaire habituel ne remplacera jamais 3 personnes. Croire le contraire, c'est se mettre en mode start up, mode qui choue dans 99% des cas a produire des rsultats dans le temps.

Par exemple, la mise en place des journes de 12h est pour moi une hrsie. Les soignants aiment peut tre, mais je ne connais pas un DEV a qui je ferai confiance aprs 12h de travail. Alors pourquoi penser qu'un soignant sera meilleur ?

Il faut raison garder et construire les conditions de travail en ayant bien en tte que le rythme doit tre soutenable. pas juste de rpondre aux demandes des uns (le comptable) et des autres...(les soignants)
De mon cot, je ne compte plus les dev me demandant plus d'argent en promettant de travailler plus. Les mmes qui taient bien content de rester quand ils se rendaient compte que dans mon quipe, on avait une vie a cot du travail,  dfaut des meilleurs salaires de la ville.

----------


## Marco46

> Sarrter seulement au salaire relve pour moi de la btise. C'est surtout de mode dont on a besoin dans la fonction hospitalire. Un superman pay 3 fois son salaire habituel ne remplacera jamais 3 personnes. Croire le contraire, c'est se mettre en mode start up, mode qui choue dans 99% des cas a produire des rsultats dans le temps.


Le soucis c'est que le personnel soignant est form dans les hpitaux publics via l'externat puis l'internat et le problme de personnel c'est qu'ils se barrent tous dans le priv ensuite parce que a paie mieux pour travailler moins. C'est une vritable hmorragie.

Donc il y a bel et bien un problme de salaire dans l'hpital public ...

----------


## DevTroglodyte

> Donc il y a bel et bien un problme de salaire dans l'hpital public ...


Oui, enfin les conditions de travail ne doivent clairement pas aider non plus, j'imagine...

----------


## benjani13

Il faut couter Agns Harteman pour comprendre mieux ce qu'il se passe, ses interventions sont toujours poignantes. Elle dcrit le management inhumain, qui traite l'hopital comme une usine. Chaque lit doit tre rentabilis, chaque soin doit tre justifi budgtairement...

Lors de la dmission de 1000 chef de service et autres fonctions administratives:






Une autre intervention ici que je n'ai pas retrouv sur Youube, o elle indique ds la crise du Covid-19 redescendu, c'tait dj le retour aux feuilles Excel,  compter les lits vides qui ne rapportent rien...:
https://twitter.com/CerveauxNon/stat...18425927950336

----------


## pmithrandir

Que le public paye moins bien que le priv, c'est je vais dire assez habituel comme fait. C'est valable dans a peu prs tous les secteurs, plus tu as de scurit, plus les salaires sot bas.
Sur une carrire entire, avec les difficults de chmage du priv, d'emploi aprs 50 ans, etc... c'est moins visible. Sur une vie avec la retraite, ca s'quilibre.

Trs honntement, je vois tellement de manquement grave sur les conditions de travail, que je pense que cramer le budget en augmentation, c'est comme d'coper avec une voie d'eau ouverte. Ca aide, mais ca ne dure qu'un temps.

Le problme du salaire et des primes en plus, c'est que l'effet dure trs peu dans le temps. Au pire, l'employ te dis : c'est mrit, tu aurais du le faire plus tt et il est pas plus content... au mieux, au bout de 2 mois a devient sa nouvelle normalit et il se projette sur l'augmentation suivante.
C'est pour ca que je suis sceptique sur cette direction.

Quitte a dpenser 20% de plus en masse salariale, je pense que 20% d'employs en plus a ferait plus de bien, tant aux services qu'aux patients, qu'une augmentation de salaire  de 20%.
Le mdecin ne va pas mieux soign parce qu'il a un meilleur salaire.
En revanche, si il a moins de patients....

----------


## benjani13

Bon je suis tonn que Ryu nous l'ai pas encore partag: https://www.lemonde.fr/sante/article...1_1651302.html

C'est bte, il nous sort 15 complots Big Pharma par jour et l quand y en a un vrai y a plus personne  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Ryu2000

Rien ne dit que Sanofi va trouver un vaccin, donc il n'y a pas de quoi fouetter un chat. (des gens s'nervent peut-tre pour rien)
a ne me drange pas que des tasuniens servent de cobayes, bien au contraire ^^. (je ne suis pas trop chaud pour me faire injecter un nouveau vaccin, il sera impossible d'anticiper les effets secondaires)
Les tats-unis ont donn 3 millions  un laboratoire pour le dveloppement d'un vaccin, si le laboratoire trouve un vaccin ce n'est pas choquant que les tats unis soit servi en premier.

Bon aprs Sanofi fait perdre des milliards  l'tat, parce qu'il y a une magouille au niveau des impts, il doit y avoir une histoire de crdit dimpt de recherche ou je ne sais pas quoi. Mais a c'est en permanence ce n'est pas spcial SARS-CoV-2.

Pour le moment la majorit des mdecins qui font des recherches sur le SARS-CoV-2 pensent que comme pour le SARS-CoV-1 une fois qu'on est immunis a dure longtemps.
Quand on est infect on a 98% de chance de survie et parfois c'est vraiment pas violent (bon alors ok certains ont des grosses difficults  respirer pendant des semaines).
On peut trs bien se sortir de cette pidmie sans vaccin. En Sude le confinement n'est pas strict donc une grosse partie de la population doit tre immunis. Une fois que les sudois seront arriv  l'immunit collective ils n'auront plus besoin de vaccin.
Ce genre de maladie pulmonaire a tendance  disparatre avec le changement de saison, a fonctionnera peut-tre pareil pour le SARS-CoV-2.
Le truc bizarre c'est que la maladie s'est adapt  diffrents climats extrmement vite.

Je prfrerais qu'on en arrive pas  vacciner tout le monde.
Ou alors que le vaccin soit en open source et pas cher  produire, comme a le premier laboratoire  sortir un truc ne se fera pas des centaines de milliards de dollars.
Les gouvernements peuvent classer les citoyens selon leur niveau d'immunit, si t'as eu la maladie ou si t'as t vaccin t'auras plus de droits que celui qui n'est jamais entr en contact avec la maladie.

----------


## Marco46

> Que le public paye moins bien que le priv, c'est je vais dire assez habituel comme fait. C'est valable dans a peu prs tous les secteurs, plus tu as de scurit, plus les salaires sot bas.
> Sur une carrire entire, avec les difficults de chmage du priv, d'emploi aprs 50 ans, etc... c'est moins visible. Sur une vie avec la retraite, ca s'quilibre.


Sauf qu'une grosse partie des personnels travaillant dans les hpitaux ne sont pas fonctionnaires. Ils sont en CDD. Par exemple ma femme est chef de clinique (c'est chirurgien) avec un contrat de 3 ans pour quelque chose comme 45KE hors primes d'astreintes. A moins de devenir PH ou PU/PH, et les postes sont rares, tu es sur un contrat type priv pourtant tu bosses dans un hpital public. C'est pareil pour les aides soignants et les infirmires.

Donc non il y a bien un problme, si tu fais des contrats privs pour l'hpital public il faut payer comme dans le priv donc beaucoup plus.




> Trs honntement, je vois tellement de manquement grave sur les conditions de travail, que je pense que cramer le budget en augmentation, c'est comme d'coper avec une voie d'eau ouverte. Ca aide, mais ca ne dure qu'un temps.


Disons que si on commenait par supprimer une bonne partie de l'administratif a librerait du pognon. Ils passent un temps de dingue  remplir des documents de toute sorte et je parle pas des CR opratoires mais de documents types CRA pour fournir des KPI  leurs directions au lieu de faire leur mtier.

Mais il y a de toute manire clairement un problme de taille du budget.




> Le problme du salaire et des primes en plus, c'est que l'effet dure trs peu dans le temps. Au pire, l'employ te dis : c'est mrit, tu aurais du le faire plus tt et il est pas plus content... au mieux, au bout de 2 mois a devient sa nouvelle normalit et il se projette sur l'augmentation suivante.
> C'est pour ca que je suis sceptique sur cette direction.


C'est bien un raisonnement de patron a. A ce compte l tu laisses tout le monde au SMIC  ::weird:: 




> Quitte a dpenser 20% de plus en masse salariale, je pense que 20% d'employs en plus a ferait plus de bien, tant aux services qu'aux patients, qu'une augmentation de salaire  de 20%.
> Le mdecin ne va pas mieux soign parce qu'il a un meilleur salaire.
> En revanche, si il a moins de patients....


Dans n'importe quel secteur d'activit pour faire venir des gens il faut augmenter l'attractivit donc les salaires. Tu suggres quoi au juste, de forcer les gens  travailler  l'hpital ?!?

----------


## el_slapper

> (.../...)
> Disons que si on commenait par supprimer une bonne partie de l'administratif a librerait du pognon. Ils passent un temps de dingue  remplir des documents de toute sorte et je parle pas des CR opratoires mais de documents types CRA pour fournir des KPI  leurs directions au lieu de faire leur mtier.
> (.../...)


Nous on vend un logiciel qui aide grandement  faire a - mais ils n'ont pas les budgets pour. Et surtout, ils ne peuvent pas vraiment raffecter les budgets. C'est le ministre qui dcide de l'enveloppe. Les petits hpitaux publics, ils nous disent "vous vendez une Ferrari dont nous avons terriblement besoin, mais on a le budget pour une Fiat 500". (mot pour mot, citation authentique, je n'invente rien)

----------


## ABCIWEB

> Dans n'importe quel secteur d'activit pour faire venir des gens il faut augmenter l'attractivit donc les salaires. Tu suggres quoi au juste, de forcer les gens  travailler  l'hpital ?!?


Il y a aussi les conditions de travail. Il y a pas mal de parisiens qui descendent en province pour une meilleure qualit de vie quitte  gagner moins. Ils redcouvrent un des slogans de 68: "ne pas perdre sa vie  la gagner".

Vous avez donc tous les deux raison, l'attraction d'un travail c'est le juste quilibre entre salaire et qualit de vie.  Aprs il est clair que le personnel hospitalier est  la fois surcharg et mal pay. Dans un premier temps, en tant qu'observateur extrieur, j'augmenterais un peu les salaires mais dans une plus grande proportion la masse salariale et les capacits matrielles et d'accueil, ce qui permettrait  la fois une meilleure qualit des soins mais aussi que le personnel soignant puisse prendre ses RTT, le temps c'est de l'argent comme on dit. 

Je ne crois pas du tout en une augmentation des moyens en personnel, matriel ou des capacits d'accueil car le plan de Macron est de poursuivre la casse des services public au profit des multinationales. La seule augmentation des salaires lui permettrait de poursuivre son plan, car quand on a ni le temps ni les moyens suffisants, les services se dgradent quelque soit la paye du personnel. On pourra donc mesurer la relle intention du gouvernement d'amliorer la situation actuelle en fonction de l'augmentation des moyens. Je ne dis pas pour autant qu'il ne faut pas augmenter les salaires, mais cette mesure  elle seule ne serait pas signifiante de l'orientation politique. 

Enfin bon, l on parle comme si les promesses du gouvernement avaient un sens (rien ne sera jamais plus comme avant, etc.), avec un meilleur budget pour les hpitaux et le personnel de sant. Mais au final il est probable que la prime soit la seule rponse...

----------


## Marco46

> Il y a aussi les conditions de travail. Il y a pas mal de parisiens qui descendent en province pour une meilleure qualit de vie quitte  gagner moins. Ils redcouvrent un des slogans de 68: "ne pas perdre sa vie  la gagner".
> 
> Vous avez donc tous les deux raison, l'attraction d'un travail c'est le juste quilibre entre salaire et qualit de vie.  Aprs il est clair que le personnel hospitalier est  la fois surcharg et mal pay. Dans un premier temps, en tant qu'observateur extrieur, j'augmenterais un peu les salaires mais dans une plus grande proportion la masse salariale et les capacits matrielles et d'accueil, ce qui permettrait  la fois une meilleure qualit des soins mais aussi que le personnel soignant puisse prendre ses RTT, le temps c'est de l'argent comme on dit.


Pour amliorer les conditions de travail il faut plus de lits et plus de personnels. Pour avoir plus de personnels il faut stopper l'hmorragie du public vers le priv et attirer  nouveau les jeunes. Je vois mal comment tu peux faire a sans augmenter massivement les salaires. C'est pas 1500 euros de prime ponctuelle qui est demand mais 500 euros net en plus chaque mois. C'est cet ordre de grandeur d'effort qu'il faut accomplir.

----------


## Gunny

> Pour amliorer les conditions de travail il faut plus de lits et plus de personnels. Pour avoir plus de personnels il faut stopper l'hmorragie du public vers le priv et attirer  nouveau les jeunes. Je vois mal comment tu peux faire a sans augmenter massivement les salaires. C'est pas 1500 euros de prime ponctuelle qui est demand mais 500 euros net en plus chaque mois. C'est cet ordre de grandeur d'effort qu'il faut accomplir.


De plus cela repose sur l'assertion implicite et fausse que l'on ne peut pas faire les deux  la fois (augmenter les salaires ET les moyens) parce que la taille de l'enveloppe est fixe et immuable. Alors que bien entendu, l'argent pour les cadeaux fiscaux se trouve sans problme, mais on le passe sous silence ou on fait semblant que a va de soi.
C'est une technique rhtorique (je dirais un mensonge, mais je pense que beaucoup ne s'en rendent mme pas compte) qui est adore par le centre car cela permet de tenir un discours social tout en sapant le service public et en distribuant  ses potes en douce derrire. En plus a flatte ton go car tu en sors comme un dur  cuire au cur d'or qui voudrait vraiment trs fort faire tout  la fois mais qui en est empch par la ralit : a te place une marche au dessus des autres moralement ET intellectuellement (note : je ne vise pas pmithrandir ici, j'emmne juste mon argument un peu plus loin).
Anecdotiquement, j'tais de droite par le pass, et j'tais persuad que le discours social tait irraliste parce que, ma bonne dame, on le trouve o tout cet argent hein ? J'ai fini par me rendre compte de la supercherie au bout d'un moment, maintenant a me crve les yeux  chaque fois.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Pour amliorer les conditions de travail il faut plus de lits et plus de personnels. Pour avoir plus de personnels il faut stopper l'hmorragie du public vers le priv


Vous devriez lire cet article (il y a 2 parties, la premire explique comment fonctionne le financement des hpitaux et la deuxime montre la source du problme) :
Comment et pourquoi lhpital public franais est-il en train dtre dtruit ? Dossier tabli par Hippocrate et la commission Sant de lUPR.



> *Le financement des hpitaux : la tarification  lactivit*
> Lhpital, depuis dj bien longtemps, na plus les moyens ni dembaucher du personnel, ni dacheter du matriel.
> Mais comment a-t-on pu en arriver l, alors que la France avait le meilleur systme de sant au monde ? Alors que la France est lun des pays les plus riches au monde ?
> Comment sont financs aujourdhui les tablissements publics de sant, et notamment les hpitaux ?
> 
> Dans le livre Hpitaux en dtresse, patients en danger (2018), les auteurs (qui ne sont rien de moins que chef du service de radiologie  lhpital Georges-Pompidou  Paris pour lun, et neurologue ancien chef de lunit neurovasculaire de lhpital universitaire de Strasbourg pour lautre) expliquent crment que  *la mission dun directeur dhpital nest plus de soigner les gens, mais de faire des conomies* .
> 
> Lhpital public se doit, comme son nom lindique, daccueillir tout le public, tout citoyen dont ltat de sant ncessite une surveillance, des soins, une intervention. La sant est la plus grande des richesses. Comme le dit ladage, elle na pas de prix mais elle a un cot.


On voit que chaque anne les GOPE demande aux pays de baisser les dpenses publics y compris dans les hpitaux.
a fait des annes qu'on privatise un maximum et qu'on dgrade la qualit du service public. Ce n'est pas prt de changer.

===
Macron essaie de gagner de la popularit on dirait :
Avec la crise du coronavirus, le souverainisme conomique ne fait plus peur  lexcutif



> Une dclaration  inacceptable  pour le prsident franais, alors que *Sanofi est une entreprise tricolore et bnficie de quelque 150 millions deuros de crdit dimpt par an* pour financer sa recherche dans lHexagone. Inacceptable aussi  lheure o la crise du coronavirus remet au premier plan la question de la souverainet conomique, et la ncessit de relocaliser sur le territoire national ou europen.  Ces propos ont mu tous ceux qui travaillent [contre le virus],  commencer par le prsident , a fait savoir lElyse jeudi aprs-midi, expliquant que  ce vaccin doit tre un bien public mondial, extrait des lois du march .
> 
> Au sein du pouvoir, cest aujourdhui un fait acquis : *la crise rebat les cartes de la mondialisation et remet en cause les fondements du libre-change*, tels que dfinis au XIXe sicle. Aprs des dcennies de dlocalisations, *il est temps de  rarmer  le pays dans un certain nombre de secteurs*, estime-t-on au sommet de lEtat, o le manque de masques de protection ou de mdicaments essentiels aux malades du Covid-19, produits essentiellement en Chine, a agi comme un rvlateur.  La crise montre quon ne peut plus tre dpendant dun seul pays pour laccs  des biens essentiels , explique la secrtaire dEtat  lconomie, Agns Pannier-Runacher.


C'est incroyable comme les discours changent rapidement, l'anne dernire on aurait pas vu de critique du mondialisme et du libre change.
En mme temps c'est quand mme la base d'essayer de dvelopper le plus de savoir faire, et de tendre vers l'autonomie... C'est une grosse faiblesse de trop dpendre des autres.

----------


## Marco46

> C'est incroyable comme les discours changent rapidement, l'anne dernire on aurait pas vu de critique du mondialisme et du libre change.


Super top gnial ! Plus que deux ou trois dcennies et quand la France sera un pays du tiers monde en ruine nos politiciens commenceront  agir.




> En mme temps c'est quand mme la base d'essayer de dvelopper le plus de savoir faire, et de tendre vers l'autonomie... C'est une grosse faiblesse de trop dpendre des autres.


Ben non, la base dans la doctrine conomique c'est de spcialiser sa production dans le secteur o on a le meilleur avantage comparatif (cf Ricardo on t'apprend a ds la 1r en sciences co).

----------


## Ryu2000

> la base dans la doctrine conomique c'est de spcialiser sa production dans le secteur o on a le meilleur avantage comparatif (cf Ricardo on t'apprend a ds la 1r en sciences co).


C'est une doctrine de merde, ils devraient apprendre autre chose... Si ils se basent l dessus ce n'est pas tonnant qu'on soit dans une crise conomique si profonde. On voit que a ne fonctionne pas comme stratgie (enfin c'est bien pour les ultra riches mais c'est mauvais pour les peuples).

Avant Chavez le Venezuela tait spcialis dans le ptrole, les USA ont commenc  faire chier en leur imposant des sanctions et  partir de l c'tait la merde.
La spcialisation de la France c'est le tourisme et la gastronomie, donc on va devenir un pays du tiers monde juste bon  accueillir des touristes.

C'est la spcialisation qui transforme la France en pays du tiers monde. Il faut se mettre  produire en France. Il faut limiter les importations.  notre poque l'cologie est  la mode, et il n'y a rien de plus cologique que le "consommer local".
Il n'y a que des avantages  faire du protectionnisme. C'est un cercle vertueux.

----------


## Jon Shannow

Le plan "massif" de Macron, pour rcompenser les soignants...

----------


## Gunny

Mdaille crowdfunde sur Kickstarter sans doute !

----------


## Marco46

> C'est une doctrine de merde, ils devraient apprendre autre chose... Si ils se basent l dessus ce n'est pas tonnant qu'on soit dans une crise conomique si profonde. On voit que a ne fonctionne pas comme stratgie (enfin c'est bien pour les ultra riches mais c'est mauvais pour les peuples).


Peut tre mais en attendant c'est ce qui est appliqu pratiquement partout dans le monde depuis la fin de la seconde guerre mondiale.




> C'est la spcialisation qui transforme la France en pays du tiers monde. Il faut se mettre  produire en France. Il faut limiter les importations.  notre poque l'cologie est  la mode, et il n'y a rien de plus cologique que le "consommer local".
> Il n'y a que des avantages  faire du protectionnisme. C'est un cercle vertueux.


Certes, mais nous sommes lis par des traits europens qui nous interdisent de faire du protectionnisme que ce soit avec des pays hors UE ou avec des pays internes  l'UE qui est un march dans lequel la concurrence est libre et non-fausse (je te cite la bouillie inscrite dans ce torchon de trait).

Donc tout discours des politiciens qui ne commence pas par "il faut sortir du TCE" et qui prne le souverainisme conomique n'est que pur baratin.

----------


## Ryu2000

> en attendant c'est ce qui est appliqu pratiquement partout dans le monde


Je ne sais pas pourquoi ils s'acharnent, c'est un peu de la folie "On sait que a n'a jamais fonctionn, mais on va continuer d'essayer en attendant un rsultat diffrent".
C'est comme avec les QE, on a le Japon qui est un exemple puisqu'il est en avance sur les autres (dette publique > 250% du PIB) et on fait comme lui alors qu'on sait o a mne...
On va continuer comme a parce que ceux qui ont le pouvoir ne veulent rien changer, mais aprs l'effondrement jespre qu'on essaiera un autre protocole.




> nous sommes lis par des traits europens qui nous interdisent de faire du protectionnisme


L'UE n'est pas ternelle, elle finira par disparatre, peut-tre dans relativement peu de temps.
Il y a une crise de l'UE en ce moment, plein de pays membres sont mcontents (Allemagne, Italie, etc).
Le pav des juges allemands sur la dette




> Donc tout discours des politiciens qui ne commence pas par "il faut sortir du TCE" et qui prne le souverainisme conomique n'est que pur baratin.


Certes, mais c'est quand mme sympa d'entendre Macron critiquer le libre change et l'UE. Mme si il n'y croit pas du tout, puisqu'il est  fond union-europen.

Plus les franais auront conscience que les GOPE incitent les pays  diminuer leur dpenses publiques, y compris au niveau de la sant, mieux ce sera.

----------


## pmithrandir

Attention, je ne dis pas qu'il ne faut pas augmenter les salaires, je dis que c'est souvent la premire requte de n'importe quel employ, mais pas toujours celle qui lui conviendra le mieux ou qui serra la plus efficace.

En gros, on augmente les salaires pour plusieurs raisons : 
 - les employs n'ont pas de quoi vivre et a affecte leur travail. (par exemple, quelqu'un qui ne peut pas nourrir ses enfants va surement trouve un 2nd boulot, donc tre moins productif dans son travail principal.)
 - Une fois que ces besoins primaires sont acquis, il faut vrifier l'tat de l'offre et de la demande sur le march de l'emploi.
->Si tu arrives  recruter, normalement tu n'as en gnral pas de problme de salaire important
->Si tu n'arrives pas  recruter, c'est souvent le cas.
->Si tu as trop de turn over, a peut aussi tre un problme de salaire, mais pas que (mauvaise ambiance, mauvaises conditions, systme injuste, mauvaise chelle de valeur, etc...)

De mon cot, je n'ai jamais entendu que le public avait du mal  recruter. Il y a d'autres avantages, comme des cas intressant, des possibilits enseignements, de recherche, etc... qui justifie encore aux yeux des soignants de rejoindre lhpital public. 
Si ce n'est pas le cas, il faut alors regarder la concurrence(le priv). Si eux aussi ne peuvent pas recruter, c'est peut tre plus par manque de main duvre disponible (manque de formation, de vocation, numerus clausus trop bas, etc...) tous les freins habituels signe d'un march en manque de personnel(comme en informatique)
Si le priv recrute sans difficult, c'est bien qu'il y a une ou plusieurs des composantes d'insatisfaction qui est prsente, et il faut regarder ce qu'il se dit.(c'est pas facile, et il n y a pas qu'une bonne rponse)


Ce que j'entends pour ma part, c'est : 
 - on a trop de travail
 - on manque de lit
 - on manque de mdicament
 - on manque de temps
 - on manque de soutien, de reconnaissance
 - les valeurs ne sont pas les bonnes(marchandisation de la sant)
 - on est puis

Et la revendication : 
 - On veut 500 euros de salaire en plus (en exagrant la rponse de Marco)


Moi je vois plus la revendication salariale comme un besoin de reconnaissance, une manire de prsenter des excuses presque, pour les mauvais traitements infligs au quotidien aux employs de la sant.
C'est ce qui me fait penser que non, le salaire n'est pas la priorit, mais a peut tre une des composantes de la rponse. Mais c'est la plus simple et la moins efficace de toutes, puisqu'elle ne rpond  aucun des problmes de fond de lhpital.

Pour creuser sur la reconnaissance par le salaire (10 minutes): (dsol c'est en anglais, et c'est vrai qu'il y a peut tre un biais parce que c'est fait aux USA, mais mon exprience me fait croire que c'est assez valide partout dans le monde)




En fait, toute cette rflexion a dbut lorsque mon CTO nous avait demand collgialement comment produire plus. Un des dev avait dit, paye moi plus, je travaillerai plus. La rponse avait t, jusqu' 30h tu produis, aprs tu stagnes sans produire de valeur, et ensuite tu dmolis plus que tu ne produis. 
C'est ce qui m'a mis la premire fois la puce  l'oreille sur l'inadquation entre salaire et production dans nos mtiers. C'est ce qui me fait aussi hurler quand je vois les journes de 12h des soignants qui deviennent la norme.

----------


## DevTroglodyte

> Je ne sais pas pourquoi ils s'acharnent, c'est un peu de la folie "On sait que a n'a jamais fonctionn, mais on va continuer d'essayer en attendant un rsultat diffrent".
> C'est comme avec les QE, on a le Japon qui est un exemple puisqu'il est en avance sur les autres (dette publique > 250% du PIB) et on fait comme lui alors qu'on sait o a mne...
> On va continuer comme a parce que ceux qui ont le pouvoir ne veulent rien changer, mais aprs l'effondrement jespre qu'on essaiera un autre protocole.


Le problme, c'est qu'en cas de crise (ou de stagnation) conomique, si tu veux relancer la machine, il faut de l'investissement. Et comme dans ces cas l, les pargnans ont tendance  mettre leurs sous de cot au lieu d'investir, il ne reste que l'tat pour le faire. C'est  lui, dans ces cas l, de lancer des chantiers pour relancer la machine conomique. Du coup, de la dette. On a de la "chance", la dette franaise est trs recherche et encore trs solide. Au passage, c'est plus une ventuelle crise de la dette prive qui risque de nous mettre dedans... a arrive dj de manire cyclique depuis les USA (la dernire c'tait la crise des subprimes).

----------


## benjani13

Je diverge un peu mais je vous conseille la srie "Travail, Salaire, Profit" d'Arte. L'pisode 1:






> Le problme, c'est qu'en cas de crise (ou de stagnation) conomique, si tu veux relancer la machine, il faut de l'investissement. Et comme dans ces cas l, les pargnans ont tendance  mettre leurs sous de cot au lieu d'investir, il ne reste que l'tat pour le faire. C'est  lui, dans ces cas l, de lancer des chantiers pour relancer la machine conomique. Du coup, de la dette.


Dans un monde idal oui, l'tat investi, remplis les bons de commandes, lance des chantiers d'infrastructures pour relancer/maintenir l'conomie. Mais, si cela crer de l'endettement, cela doit crer en contrepartie de la richesse, qui appartient  l'tat (donc nous), vu que c'est l'tat qui paie. On crer des autoroutes pour relancer le secteur de la construction : on a des autoroutes qui nous appartiennent au final, on crer/relance une industrie : au final on a une industrie qui nous appartient. C'est c'est que j'appelle de l'investissement public, du vrai. En rsultat nous avons certes de la dette, mais aussi une industrie publique qui rapporte  l'tat, et un patrimoine nationale qui nous permet justement d'avoir une dette intressante et une capacit d'endettement, car notre patrimoine nationale trs important et renforc justifie nos capacit d'emprunt et de remboursement.

Aujourd'hui nous perdons sur les deux tableaux. D'un ct nos biens nationaux sont brads, rduisant notre capacit d'emprunts et nous mettons de plus en plus dans un risque de non remboursement.  Et d'un autre ct l'tat arrose les entreprise d'argent public sans aucun "retour sur investissement", qu'il soit financier ou  minima par un apport quelconque  la socit. Il ne s'agit plus que d'un transfert massif et unidirectionnel des biens publics vers le secteur priv.

----------


## Darkzinus

> Aujourd'hui nous perdons sur les deux tableaux. D'un ct nos biens nationaux sont brads, rduisant notre capacit d'emprunts et nous mettons de plus en plus dans un risque de non remboursement.  Et d'un autre ct l'tat arrose les entreprise d'argent public sans aucun "retour sur investissement", qu'il soit financier ou  minima par un apport quelconque  la socit. Il ne s'agit plus que d'un transfert massif et unidirectionnel des biens publics vers le secteur priv.


C'est clairement une catastrophe, commence depuis un paquet d'annes maintenant

----------


## DevTroglodyte

> Dans un monde idal oui, l'tat investi, remplis les bons de commandes, lance des chantiers d'infrastructures pour relancer/maintenir l'conomie. Mais, si cela crer de l'endettement, cela doit crer en contrepartie de la richesse, qui appartient  l'tat (donc nous), vu que c'est l'tat qui paie. On crer des autoroutes pour relancer le secteur de la construction : on a des autoroutes qui nous appartiennent au final, on crer/relance une industrie : au final on a une industrie qui nous appartient. C'est c'est que j'appelle de l'investissement public, du vrai. En rsultat nous avons certes de la dette, mais aussi une industrie publique qui rapporte  l'tat, et un patrimoine nationale qui nous permet justement d'avoir une dette intressante et une capacit d'endettement, car notre patrimoine nationale trs important et renforc justifie nos capacit d'emprunt et de remboursement.
> 
> Aujourd'hui nous perdons sur les deux tableaux. D'un ct nos biens nationaux sont brads, rduisant notre capacit d'emprunts et nous mettons de plus en plus dans un risque de non remboursement.  Et d'un autre ct l'tat arrose les entreprise d'argent public sans aucun "retour sur investissement", qu'il soit financier ou  minima par un apport quelconque  la socit. Il ne s'agit plus que d'un transfert massif et unidirectionnel des biens publics vers le secteur priv.


Oui, je ne parlais que de thorie dans mon post, la France  la dcoupe, c'est l'effet "nolibraux au pouvoir d'un pays avec un service public fort" qui vend ce qui rapporte au priv et dtruit le reste.

L on perd petit  petit tout ce qui a t acquis depuis les annes 30 par des rapaces myopes et leurs pantins politiques. J'espere qu'il ne va pas falloir une autre guerre sur notre sol pour arrter a.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Et comme dans ces cas l, les pargnans ont tendance  mettre leurs sous de cot au lieu d'investir


Ouais bof... Depuis quelque annes les gens ont du mal  finir le mois, c'est pour a que le mouvement des gilets jaunes est apparu, donc ils mettent que dalle de ct. La classe moyenne est en train de se fondre dans la classe infrieure.
Le seul investissement qui a du sens, c'est de s'acheter une maison. D'ailleurs avec un peu de chance grce au SARS-CoV-2 l'immobilier va peut-tre baisser un petit peu.
Aprs il faudra voir si les banques acceptent de prter de l'argent, parce que l'avenir est incertains. Il va y avoir des faillites en srie.

Quelque part l'argent des pargnants est investit, parce que quand tu mets de l'argent sur un livret A, une assurance vie, ou n'importe quelle connerie du genre, la banque utilise cette argent pour la jouer et la perde sur les marchs. Les banques prennent l'argent des assurances vie pour acheter des actifs toxiques.




> L on perd petit  petit tout ce qui a t acquis depuis les annes 30 par des rapaces myopes et leurs pantins politiques.


C'est l'UE qui fonctionne comme a...




> J'espere qu'il ne va pas falloir une autre guerre sur notre sol pour arrter a.


Ne vous inquitez pas la prochaine guerre n'aura probablement pas lieu en France  :;):  ::mouarf:: 
Mais ouais gnralement quand l'conomie va mal comme a, il faut une guerre pour s'en sortir, par contre a peut prendre 15 ans  arriver.

Le chef de l'OMC dmissionne en pleine crise conomique mondiale



> Le dpart prmatur du Brsilien intervient au moment o *l'conomie mondiale enregistre son plus violent coup de frein depuis la Grande Dpression des annes 1930*. L'OMC traverse quant  elle depuis plusieurs mois une crise profonde, le tribunal rglant les litiges commerciaux entre ses membres ne pouvant plus compter sur son organe d'appel, bte noire de Washington.


a fait des annes que l'conomie va ultra mal et les mdias commencent enfin  le reconnatre un petit peu.  :;): 

===
Coronavirus: la France imposera une quarantaine aux personnes venant d'Espagne



> La quasi-totalit des frontires  l'intrieur de l'espace europen (espace Schengen, Union europenne et Royaume-Uni) font l'objet de restrictions, mais l'objectif est de rouvrir les frontires, avec un rendez-vous autour du 15 juin pour en dcider, a expliqu l'Elyse.


Rouvrir les frontires le 15 juin a semble dangereux.
Mais d'un autre ct la maladie aura peut-tre quasi-disparue d'ici l.

----------


## Cincinnatus

> Ne vous inquitez pas la prochaine guerre n'aura probablement pas lieu en France 
> Mais ouais gnralement quand l'conomie va mal comme a, il faut une guerre pour s'en sortir, par contre a peut prendre 15 ans  arriver.


Faut-il commenter ? Pour ce qui est d'une guerre, vu le nombre de fachos en Europe et  proximit... (pour la France, entre la fifille du borgne et les LBD de Castaner...) des partis (pas encore au pouvoir) en Allemagne, d'autres dj au pouvoir en Hongrie, Pologne, Autriche, faudrait revoir qui dirige en Serbie, Italie, mais un peu partout les chemises brunes se cachent de moins en moins. Ne pas oublier nos chers voisins, Poutine et Erdogan, dmocrates en diable. Et effectivement l'UE est infoutue davoir les ides claires. Alors, la prochaine guerre pourrait clater dans le Balkans (ils sont habitus) ou un peu plus  l'Est (on ne parle plus de l'Ukraine ?), mais la France ne serait sans doute pas pargne longtemps en cas d'embrasement. Il ne faut jamais oublier que l'impensable est toujours possible. 




> Le chef de l'OMC dmissionne en pleine crise conomique mondiale
> 
> a fait des annes que l'conomie va ultra mal et les mdias commencent enfin  le reconnatre un petit peu.


a dpend quels mdias. Les "mainstream" appartiennent aux grands groupes dont les dirigeants profitent de la crise, crise pour les autres, pas pour eux (cf le march du luxe). 
Point de dtail : "ultra mal", qusaco ? au-del du mal :  Trs bien ? "Trop bien" ?

Et pour relancer l'conomie, dans un dbat tlvis cette semaine, une proposition a t lance : faire avec certaines industries comme avec les agriculteurs qui se convertissent au bio : les subventionner 3 ans pour qu'ils changent de production, afin de remplacer leurs avions ou voitures par des appareils plus utiles et actuellement fabriqus  l'tranger. Tout  reste  dfinir, bien sr. Mais ce serait le moyen de changer de direction, et autant payer des salaires maintenant que des allocations aprs fermeture des usines. 
Ah, oui, petit bmol : il faudrait avoir remplac les foireux qui nous dirigent droit dans le mur depuis des annes.

----------


## Gunny

Personnels soignants en colre : Le gouvernement promet une tape dans le dos et un chocolat chaud

----------


## Darkzinus

Le pire ces temps-ci c'est que le Gorafi est pas loin de la ralit sur plein de ses articles (il reste encore du dlire total mais quand mme  ::aie:: ) C'est dire o en est !

----------


## Ryu2000

> Pour ce qui est d'une guerre


Ce n'est pas moi qui fais les rgles du capitalisme, les crises conomiques sont suivies par des guerres, c'est comme a...
C'est un cycle : crise => guerre => reconstruction.

Le conflit qui se prpare depuis des annes c'est entre l'empire US et les rsistants  l'empire US.
En gros il y a la Chine qui est en train de devenir officiellement la premire puissance conomique mondiale et les USA n'apprcient pas trop a.
Les USA n'aiment pas les pays qui ne se soumettent pas comme la Chine, la Russie, l'Iran, la Syrie, la Libye (sous Kadhafi), le Venezuela, la Core du Nord, etc.
L'UE est compltement soumise aux USA, mais il y a des pays membres qui ont compris qu'ils avaient plus intrt  se rapprocher de la Chine et de la Russie que des USA.
Comme disait Mitterand :
_ La France ne le sait pas, mais nous sommes en guerre avec lAmrique. Oui, une guerre permanente, une guerre vitale, une guerre conomique, une guerre sans mort apparemment. Oui, ils sont trs durs les Amricains, ils sont voraces, ils veulent un pouvoir sans partage sur le monde. Cest une guerre inconnue, une guerre permanente, sans mort apparemment et pourtant une guerre  mort. _ 

Isral essaie de produire une guerre autour de lui. Sa stratgie consiste  aider des terroristes  prendre le pouvoir (comme en Syrie par exemple (heureusement ce fut un chec)), afin d'avoir un motif pour intervenir militairement "il y a des dangereux islamistes prs de chez nous qui risquent de nous attaquer" afin de gagner du terrain et raliser le grand isral, comme sur les pices de monnaie.
En dstabilisant la Syrie, Isral esprait voler le plateau du Golan.




> Point de dtail : "ultra mal", qusaco ?


L dans le contexte a signifie "extrmement mal".




> il faudrait avoir remplac les foireux qui nous dirigent droit dans le mur depuis des annes.


En parallle il faudrait dtruire l'UE, puisqu'elle a une influence norme sur la politique conomique des pays membres.
Je n'ai pas beaucoup d'espoir, les partis qui ont accs aux mdias sont pourris : PS, LR, LREM, EELV. Et mme LFI et RN ne sont pas terrible...
En 2016 les gros partis taient dj grills c'est pour a que le systme a cr Macron.
Il a fort  parier qu'en 2022 on se retrouve avec un gouvernement dans la lign Sarkozy, Hollande, Macron.




> le Gorafi


Je prfre "le monde se gorafise" que le gorafi.
C'est plus marrant de se moquer des vrais articles de presse.

Edit :
Le gouvernement veut investir diffremment, finalement le plan  Ma sant 2022  ne convient pas.
 On a sans doute fait une erreur dans la stratgie  : le mea culpa dEmmanuel Macron sur lhpital public

----------


## MABROUKI

> C'est une doctrine de merde, ils devraient apprendre autre chose... Si ils se basent l dessus ce n'est pas tonnant qu'on soit dans une crise conomique si profonde. On voit que a ne fonctionne pas comme stratgie (enfin c'est bien pour les ultra riches mais c'est mauvais pour les peuples).


Tu as parfaitement raison la theorie  des avantages comparatifs  est une fumisterie .
Car ce qu'on napprend pas aux tudiants ce sont ses prmisses :
- la superstructure (lois du travail salari diffrentes ou dumping salarial voulu,subventions  l'exportation, rentes minires,etc....)
- les pays  concurrents  sont  galit  de "chance" : entre les pays pauvres et riches il 
 existe  un  hiatus abyssal,le niveau de dveloppement technique et culturel ,et donc il faut avoir une sacr  et putain de chance.
Mais il faut  souligner  que Matre Ricardo sous-entendait  que "ses avantages comparatifs"  taient  les avantages des pays industrialiss de lpoque.

----------


## Marco46

> De mon cot, je n'ai jamais entendu que le public avait du mal  recruter. Il y a d'autres avantages, comme des cas intressant, des possibilits enseignements, de recherche, etc... qui justifie encore aux yeux des soignants de rejoindre lhpital public. 
> Si ce n'est pas le cas, il faut alors regarder la concurrence(le priv). Si eux aussi ne peuvent pas recruter, c'est peut tre plus par manque de main duvre disponible (manque de formation, de vocation, numerus clausus trop bas, etc...) tous les freins habituels signe d'un march en manque de personnel(comme en informatique)
> Si le priv recrute sans difficult, c'est bien qu'il y a une ou plusieurs des composantes d'insatisfaction qui est prsente, et il faut regarder ce qu'il se dit.(c'est pas facile, et il n y a pas qu'une bonne rponse)


Le priv recrute sans trop de difficult parce qu'il paie mieux pour moins de travail avec de meilleures conditions de travail.

Au del de a, Macron dans son discours du 25 mars avait bien promis un plan massif de revalorisation des salaires dans l'hpital :

https://youtu.be/7lm1cScE92o?t=625

Comment comprendre sa rponse de hier ?




Ce mec est un moulin  vent. Il raconte n'importe quoi en permanence, il n'a aucune parole aucune dcence aucun honneur. On est bientt en juin et les personnels soignants n'ont toujours pas de FFP2 et utilisent des masques prims et l'autre il la ramne.

----------


## benjani13

Marco>

En complment une autre vido prise  sa sortie de l'hopital: https://twitter.com/AiphanMarcel/sta...59486813589505

Quelqu'un, probablement un soignant, demande  Macron si "Vous croyez qu'on a vraiment besoin d'un mdaille?", qui lui rtorque schement : "Si vous n'en voulez pas vous la prenez pas"

En attendant des plans de restructurations sont toujours annoncs, ici au CHU de Saint-tienne o 300 soignants se sont rassembls pour dnoncer des fermetures de lits:
https://www.francebleu.fr/infos/sant...ise-1589470679

----------


## pmithrandir

C'est ce qui me fait peur Avec l augmentation de salaire.
J ai bien peur qu elle soit lisse sur 5 ans avec 4 autres annes de disette.

On se retrouverai donc dans 5 ans dans le mme tat dplorable.

----------


## Marco46



----------


## halaster08

> Ce mec est un moulin  vent. Il raconte n'importe quoi en permanence, il n'a aucune parole aucune dcence aucun honneur. On est bientt en juin et les personnels soignants n'ont toujours pas de FFP2 et utilisent des masques prims et l'autre il la ramne.


Faut pas exagrer non plus, il a quand mme demand a ce qu'on applaudisse les soignants  20h c'est pas rien quand mme !
Et pis avec ses copains ministres ils ont lancs des kickstarters pour sauver les hpitaux et les entreprises.
Franchement je vois pas ce qu'il aurait pu faire de pire... heu plus, j'ai dit plus.
(avec la loi anti libre parole haine sur le net je fais attention moi)

----------


## tanaka59

> C'est une doctrine de merde, ils devraient apprendre autre chose... Si ils se basent l dessus ce n'est pas tonnant qu'on soit dans une crise conomique si profonde. On voit que a ne fonctionne pas comme stratgie (enfin c'est bien pour les ultra riches mais c'est mauvais pour les peuples).
> 
> Avant Chavez le Venezuela tait spcialis dans le ptrole, les USA ont commenc  faire chier en leur imposant des sanctions et  partir de l c'tait la merde.
> La spcialisation de la France c'est le tourisme et la gastronomie, donc on va devenir un pays du tiers monde juste bon  accueillir des touristes.
> 
> C'est la spcialisation qui transforme la France en pays du tiers monde. Il faut se mettre  produire en France. Il faut limiter les importations.  notre poque l'cologie est  la mode, et il n'y a rien de plus cologique que le "consommer local".
> Il n'y a que des avantages  faire du protectionnisme. C'est un cercle vertueux.


Les problmes que nous cumulons en France :

> trop de strates administratives
> une rglementation pointilleuse
> la surqualit
> trop de normes
> un pays de "services" et "certification" et "bureaux"
> peu de courage de rformer ce qui ne fonctionne pas
> une mentalit latine m'enfoutiste
> la bureaucratie
> un systme d'aide et dassistanat publique brouillon, peu efficace , qui cible mal 
> un systme de taxation, de collecte de l'impt lourd, brouillon et oppressant 
> une forte culture du service et une faible culture du manuel
> une culture de la "chefitude"  donner des ordres
> dpensier

Maintenant , le vietnam, les pays arabes et africains francophones, les caraibes francophones nous piquent l'emploi industriel ET des services ...

Ce dont on a besoin en France c'est mettre des travailleurs devant des mtiers manuels et techniques . Et non pas uniquement sur des mtiers de services ... Tant qu'on aura pas compris cela , ce ne sera que pire ...




> Pour amliorer les conditions de travail il faut plus de lits et plus de personnels. Pour avoir plus de personnels il faut stopper l'hmorragie du public vers le priv et attirer  nouveau les jeunes. Je vois mal comment tu peux faire a sans augmenter massivement les salaires. C'est pas 1500 euros de prime ponctuelle qui est demand mais 500 euros net en plus chaque mois. C'est cet ordre de grandeur d'effort qu'il faut accomplir.


C'est tout  fait possible , le jour ou l'on aura compris qu'on doit dj rgler les points dicts au dessus.




> Peut tre mais en attendant c'est ce qui est appliqu pratiquement partout dans le monde depuis la fin de la seconde guerre mondiale.
> 
> Certes, mais nous sommes lis par des traits europens qui nous interdisent de faire du protectionnisme que ce soit avec des pays hors UE ou avec des pays internes  l'UE qui est un march dans lequel la concurrence est libre et non-fausse (je te cite la bouillie inscrite dans ce torchon de trait).
> 
> Donc tout discours des politiciens qui ne commence pas par "il faut sortir du TCE" et qui prne le souverainisme conomique n'est que pur baratin.


Je donne mon opinion. Je veux bien vivre dans un pays fdral, cela ne me gne pas. Un pays de 500 millions d'habitants ou l'on parle 30 ? 40 langues ? C'est pas impossible ... En inde et en chine ils sont bien 1,2 , 1,3 milliards et il y a bien des dizaines de dialectes locaux .

USA et Russie c'est 300 et 150 millions ... pays fdraux . Chaque tat est plus ou moins rgie par ces lois locales.

L'homme a bien su cr l'Europe .. il y a encore de beaux jours pour modifier les traits sur les cartes !

----------


## Marco46

> Maintenant , le vietnam, les pays arabes et africains francophones, les caraibes francophones nous piquent l'emploi industriel ET des services ...


Bien sr, ils ne sont pas plus cons que nous ! Notre avantage comparatif c'tait le niveau d'ducation de la population. De plus en plus de personnes en tudes suprieures. On leur a laiss les emplois apportant moins de valeur ajoute et ncessitant moins d'tudes et de savoir faire et maintenant qu'ils ont mont de niveau d'ducation ils exercent des mtiers de haut niveau et on se retrouve la queue entre les jambes.




> Ce dont on a besoin en France c'est mettre des travailleurs devant des mtiers manuels et techniques . Et non pas uniquement sur des mtiers de services ... Tant qu'on aura pas compris cela , ce ne sera que pire ...


Mais comment faire pour avoir des mtiers manuels et techniques comptitifs avec les pays en dveloppement ? Comment une entreprise de textile franaise pourrait-elle survivre  la concurrence mondiale ?




> C'est tout  fait possible , le jour ou l'on aura compris qu'on doit dj rgler les points dicts au dessus.


Pas dans les conditions actuelles. Pas en tant ouverts aux quatre vents  la concurrence internationale. Si tu veux maintenir une industrie dans un secteur dans lequel tu n'es pas comptitif il n'y a pas d'autres choix que la rglementation de prfrence nationale et les douanes.




> Je donne mon opinion. Je veux bien vivre dans un pays fdral, cela ne me gne pas. Un pays de 500 millions d'habitants ou l'on parle 30 ? 40 langues ? C'est pas impossible ... En inde et en chine ils sont bien 1,2 , 1,3 milliards et il y a bien des dizaines de dialectes locaux .
> 
> USA et Russie c'est 300 et 150 millions ... pays fdraux . Chaque tat est plus ou moins rgie par ces lois locales.
> 
> L'homme a bien su cr l'Europe .. il y a encore de beaux jours pour modifier les traits sur les cartes !


Sauf qu'il n'y a aucune identit nationale europenne. On parle autant de langues en Inde ou en Chine comme on parle autant de langues en France. La France est une nation construite qui s'est impose par la force contre les particularismes locaux. C'est a que tu proposes ? Diluer le franais dans une identit nationale europenne ? a n'a aucune chance d'arriver au cours de ce sicle.

Pour le reste les principes fondamentaux de l'Europe inscrits jusqu'au coeur mme de sa constitution interdisent les mesures ncessaires expliques ci-dessus.

----------


## Ryu2000

> > trop de strates administratives
> > une rglementation pointilleuse
> > la bureaucratie
> > un systme de taxation, de collecte de l'impt lourd, brouillon et oppressant


Ouais il faudrait reconcevoir toute l'administration franaise en repartant de 0, parce que c'est trop le bordel. Il doit y avoir moyen de faire beaucoup plus simple.
Il y a trop de paperasse, de charges, de taxes et dimpts. Il faut tre masochiste pour entreprendre en France.




> Maintenant , le vietnam, les pays arabes et africains francophones, les caraibes francophones nous piquent l'emploi industriel ET des services ...


Ouais de plus en plus de grosses entreprises vont demander des prestataires marocains au lieu de prendre des franais.
Les ingnieurs marocains cotent beaucoup moins cher. Au Maroc il y a de plus en plus de BAC+5.
Avec le confinement plein d'entreprises testent le tltravail, du coup certaines vont se rendre compte que les projets peuvent avancer mme si tout le monde n'est pas physiquement l. Si un ingnieur travail  distance qu'il soit  20km ou au Maroc a ne change rien.




> Ce dont on a besoin en France c'est mettre des travailleurs devant des mtiers manuels et techniques . Et non pas uniquement sur des mtiers de services ... Tant qu'on aura pas compris cela , ce ne sera que pire ...


C'est de la faute  l'UE, il existe une concurrence dloyale entre les pays, puisque dans certains pays il est beaucoup moins cher de produire.
En Croatie, Lituanie, Lettonie, Estonie les salaires sont plus bas, donc on peut y installer des industries.
Les agriculteurs franais peinent  survivre, il y a beaucoup de suicides, ils bossent  fond et ne gnrent pas de quoi vivre.
Les rcoltes devraient tre acheter plus cher. Les prix sont beaucoup trop bas. (les intermdiaires se goinfrent par contre, entre le producteur et le consommateur, il y en a qui ne produisent pas grand chose et qui s'enrichissent).
Si les prix n'augmentent jamais, c'est aussi parce qu'il y a toujours un pays qui peut produire pour moins cher. D'ailleurs les salaires en Chine deviennent trop levs alors des usines vont se faire dlocaliser en Inde.




> En inde et en chine ils sont bien 1,2 , 1,3 milliards et il y a bien des dizaines de dialectes locaux .


Il existe un sentiment dappartenance national, chose qui n'existera jamais au sein de l'UE. Les 27 peuples membres en ont rien  foutre de l'UE. C'est qu'un truc administratif de plus...




> L'homme a bien su cr l'Europe ..


Non. L'Europe est un sous continent. Des humains ont cr l'UE et ce n'est pas une russite mais peut-tre qu'elle ne va pas survivre encore bien longtemps :
Comment l'Union europenne a abandonn l'Italie
Le coronavirus va-t-il sonner le glas de la zone euro  19 ?

Si le budget de la sant ne cesse de baisser depuis des annes c'est en grande partie  cause de l'UE, qui a impos la rgle du dficit public infrieur  3% du PIB. Dans les GOPE il est souvent conseill aux tats de diminuer les dpenses publics y compris en ce qui concerne la sant.
Sarkozy, Hollande, Macron n'ont fait que suivre les directions de l'UE.

----------


## benjani13

> Mais comment faire pour avoir des mtiers manuels et techniques comptitifs avec les pays en dveloppement ? Comment une entreprise de textile franaise pourrait-elle survivre  la concurrence mondiale ?


Rien que la premire partie de ta question, "comment faire pour avoir des mtiers manuels et techniques", est quasi impossible, sans mme parler de comptitivit, les filires techniques ont t dtruites. J'ai fait un bac STI Microtechniques (tout ce qui tourne autour des mthodes de ralisation de pices mcaniques de prcision), j'ai appris entre autre  me servir de machines outils, manuelles et numriques. Un an aprs avoir eu mon bac la filire disparaissait, en mme temps que toute les spcialisations des filires STI, pour ne laissait plus qu'un bac "STI2D" tourn notamment vers le numrique avec 80% de tronc commun et quelques options. Et on a demand aux profs d'usinage et de techniques industrielles de s'improviser profs d'informatique pour les prochaines gnrations d'lves. Pourtant mes potes qui ont continu dans ce domaine en BTS ont bien eu du boulot ensuite...




> Sauf qu'il n'y a aucune identit nationale europenne. On parle autant de langues en Inde ou en Chine comme on parle autant de langues en France. La France est une nation construite qui s'est impose par la force contre les particularismes locaux. C'est a que tu proposes ? Diluer le franais dans une identit nationale europenne ? a n'a aucune chance d'arriver au cours de ce sicle.


C'est pas comme si la langue et la culture franaise ont t dilu dans l'amricanisme globalise... De mme pour les autres nations europennes et mondiales. Il ne faut pas tomber dans l'excs inverse et croire que nous sommes tous encore  l'tat de tribus isoles s'observant de loin. De plus, la France construite et unis,  mille lieu de ses voisins, allez dire a un franais frontalier dont la vie est  cheval entre deux pays, je pense qu'il n'aura pas du tout la mme vision des choses.

----------


## pmithrandir

Et voila les annonces pour la sant.

Revalorisation salariale, et possibilit de travailler plus de 35h.

Donc pour ne surtout pas recruter ou donner les rtt, on va encourager  bosser plus les soignants avec de l argent. 

Tout ca en utilisant le prtexte des pauvres infirmires qui doivent aller travailler ailleurs bpour boucler les fins de mois...  je doute que ca represente plus de 5% des salaries, mais on va drgul toute la profession pour a.

J y vois surtout une bonne manire de ne surtout pas recruter ou remettre en question les dogmes actuels en matire de management humain et financier.

Au passage on annonce que l on ne supprimera plus de lit... mais pas que l on va en crer d autres...

----------


## tanaka59

> C'est pas comme si la langue et la culture franaise ont t dilu dans l'amricanisme globalise... De mme pour les autres nations europennes et mondiales. Il ne faut pas tomber dans l'excs inverse et croire que nous sommes tous encore  l'tat de tribus isoles s'observant de loin. De plus, la France construite et unis,  mille lieu de ses voisins, allez dire a un franais frontalier dont la vie est  cheval entre deux pays, je pense qu'il n'aura pas du tout la mme vision des choses.


En Faisant sauter les frontires francophone on se retrouve avec un agglomrat de la France + la Wallonie + Genve + Monaco + le Val d'Aoste + les DOM-TOM . Cela fait quelques 72 millions de francophones  ::D:  . Mme chose avec l'Allemagne, l'Autriche, la Suisse germanophone + quelques germanophones ici est la en Belgique ou Italie ou Liechtenstein . On a un gros bloque de 100 millions de germanophones. 

On parle une langue, du moment qu'on se comprend  :;):  

Puis il y a les patois et dialectes locaux comme le flamand, luxembourgeois, danois pour relier le tout ... Faudrait une vision plus linguistique de lEurope et pas bureaucratique  :;):

----------


## Ryu2000

Il n'y a pas que la France qui a rduit ses dpenses de sant :
Le personnel de lhpital Saint-Pierre  Bruxelles tourne le dos  Sophie Wilms



> La Premire ministre, Sophie Wilms, a rendu visite  lhpital Saint-Pierre,  Bruxelles. Le moins que lon puisse dire, cest que le personnel soignant lui a rserv un accueil glacial, en rang dhonneur, mais le dos tourn.
>  Les infirmiers et urgentistes avaient choisi de tourner le dos  la cheffe du gouvernement.* Ils protestent ainsi contre les coupes budgtaires dans le domaine des soins de sant*, du temps o elle tait ministre du Budget , note la chane LN24 qui a diffus ces images.

----------


## MABROUKI

> Ouais il faudrait reconcevoir toute l'administration franaise en repartant de 0, parce que c'est trop le bordel. Il doit y avoir moyen de faire beaucoup plus simple.
> Il y a trop de paperasse, de charges, de taxes et dimpts. Il faut tre masochiste pour entreprendre en France.


Il  ne devrait  y avoir  en toute rigueur aucune dclaration pralable,mme technique (sant,scurit,conformit  diffrentes normes) pour crer une entreprise.

La dclaration devrait  se faire  la fin de l'anne en vue de payer les impts  la fin de l'anne.
Meme la  souscription  l'assurance maladie devrait tre faite par le salarie au vu de sa fiche de paie puisque elle  nintresse  que lui.

La  bureaucratie  tatique  doit  se remuer le gros cul pour  dnicher les entrepreneurs fraudeurs  posteriori,histoire de justifier  son existence.
Il  en sera ou devrait tre de mme pour les diffrents contrles techniques.
Ce type  de gestion administrative est en vigueur aux USA, Canada et d'autres et il est de surcrot plus efficient et cote moins cher  ltat &  tout le monde.

----------


## Gunny

> C'est pas comme si la langue et la culture franaise ont t dilu dans l'amricanisme globalise... De mme pour les autres nations europennes et mondiales. Il ne faut pas tomber dans l'excs inverse et croire que nous sommes tous encore  l'tat de tribus isoles s'observant de loin. De plus, la France construite et unis,  mille lieu de ses voisins, allez dire a un franais frontalier dont la vie est  cheval entre deux pays, je pense qu'il n'aura pas du tout la mme vision des choses.


Je suis Francais, fils d'un immigr italien, ma femme est danoise, elle-mme fille d'un immigr allemand. En France j'ai toujours habit trs prs de la Belgique. Cela fait 5 pays dans mon identit. Est-ce que mon sentiment d'tre franais est dilu ? Non, c'est l'inverse : il est augment par les autres pays qui viennent de greffer dessus. L'identit n'est pas un jeu  somme nulle, il n'y a pas de quantit finie d'identit  partager entre ses origines.




> > trop de strates administratives
> > une rglementation pointilleuse
> > la surqualit
> > trop de normes
> > un pays de "services" et "certification" et "bureaux"
> > peu de courage de rformer ce qui ne fonctionne pas
> > une mentalit latine m'enfoutiste
> > la bureaucratie
> > *un systme d'aide et dassistanat publique brouillon, peu efficace , qui cible mal*
> ...


Les normes, les rglementations et les certifications sont extrmement importantes pour le peuple. C'est de la propagande nolibrale de dire qu'elles ne sont que des obstacles : la drgulation encourage les entreprises  se comporter de faon irresponsable et profiteuse. De mme que de ranger tous les francais dans une bote "gaulois rfractaires". Les franais sont bien moins idiots/fainants que l'on veut bien nous faire croire, mais c'est du pain bni pour eux qui nous exploitent que de faire perptuer cette vue.
Par contre je te rejoins sur les points en gras. En France on a des problmes systmiques et culturels. Le poids du public n'est pas en soi un problme, mais en France c'est tellement mal foutu qu'il y a un gaspillage norme de ressources. Tout est encore fouillis et archaque. Le problme de rforme franais n'est pas d au peuple mais au systme : la cinquime rpublique est un design fondamentalement mauvais et qui empche tout changement significatif. Les franais ne peuvent simplement pas avoir leur voix entendue correctement et c'est pour cela qu'on se retrouve constamment avec des prsident dont personne ne veut, pas  cause d'une soi-disante mentalit de jamais contents.
Il y a clairement un problme culturel envers les mtiers manuels et la hirarchie. Il semble souvent impossible d'imaginer une organisation quelconque sans un chef. D'ailleurs, c'est toujours un "chef", un "suprieur" ou un "dirigeant". Pas un leader, pas un manager (ce n'est pas forcment une concidence si ces deux mots sont anglais). Mme en dehors des mtiers manuels, si on regarde dans notre propre domaine : combien de jeunes devs veulent passer chef de projet le plus rapidement possible ? Le foss culturel avec le Danemark est norme : les team leaders travaillent pour l'quipe et non l'inverse, et les dveloppeurs expriments sont chouchouts au lieu d'tre vus comme des losers (j'ai boss avec 2 dveloppeurs de 65 ans !).

----------


## Marco46

Gael Giraud auditionn par le Snat sur la politique de relance  mener. Pas fini mais c'est juste "wow" comme  chaque fois.

----------


## Mat.M

> C'est ce qui me fait peur Avec l augmentation de salaire.
> J ai bien peur qu elle soit lisse sur 5 ans avec 4 autres annes de disette.
> On se retrouverai donc dans 5 ans dans le mme tat dplorable.


hmmm est-ce  dire,pour faire une analogie, que le taux d'augmentation des salaires finit par tre identique aux taux d'emprunts de la BCE ou du livret A de la Caisse d'pargne ?  ::aie:: 

C.a.d. au mieux 0,5% d'augmentation chaque anne du salaire pour chaque salari allez au mieux vous empochez les trs faibles intrts comme bonus  ::mouarf:: 
non c'est juste une ide qui me vient  l'esprit.

Sinon ne dsesprez pas, Mr Macron et Mme Merkel dmarrent un plan de relance de 500 milliards d'euros pour l'conomie.
Si c'est des emprunts d'tats non seulement Bercy rcupre les intrts de la dette et puis sous forme de TVA...
bref mettons que Bercy alloue 200 milliards tout ce paquet d'argent sera trs vite rcupr en partie en TVA  ::mouarf::

----------


## MABROUKI

> les normes, les rglementations et les certifications sont extrmement importantes pour le peuple. C'est de la propagande nolibrale de dire qu'elles ne sont que des obstacles : la drgulation encourage les entreprises  se comporter de faon irresponsable et profiteuse. De mme que de ranger tous les francais dans une bote "gaulois rfractaires". Les franais sont bien moins idiots/fainants que l'on veut bien nous faire croire, mais c'est du pain bni pour eux qui nous exploitent que de faire perptuer cette vue.
> Par contre je te rejoins sur les points en gras. En France on a des problmes systmiques et culturels. Le poids du public n'est pas en soi un problme, mais en France c'est tellement mal foutu qu'il y a un gaspillage norme de ressources. Tout est encore fouillis et archaque. Le problme de rforme franais n'est pas d au peuple mais au systme : la cinquime rpublique est un design fondamentalement mauvais et qui empche tout changement significatif. Les franais ne peuvent simplement pas avoir leur voix entendue correctement et c'est pour cela qu'on se retrouve constamment avec des prsident dont personne ne veut, pas  cause d'une soi-disante mentalit de jamais contents.
> Il y a clairement un problme culturel envers les mtiers manuels et la hirarchie. Il semble souvent impossible d'imaginer une organisation quelconque sans un chef. D'ailleurs, c'est toujours un "chef", un "suprieur" ou un "dirigeant". Pas un leader, pas un manager (ce n'est pas forcment une concidence si ces deux mots sont anglais).


Les  normes techniques & sanitaires sont bonnes en soi dans l'aire d'un mme pays Dans les changes internationaux ,les no-libraux ont raison.
Car  ils ont constats que certains pays ou groupe de pays les transforment en outil pour interdire ou contingenter des  importations ( dfaut d'augmenter les taxes douanires ce qui est interdit pour les membres de l'OMC)
Ceci  est un protectionnisme courant qui ne dit pas son nom.
La mentalit du "chef" ,du "suprieur",voire du "seigneur"  qui donne des ordres sans tenir compte d'un "feed back" ou retour d'information pour rajuster ses dcisions  est un hritage militaire purement nobiliaire en France.
Tout le monde  sait  qu'un ordre militaire est fait pour tre excut et ne peut tre discut.
Car les Rpublicains ont  remplac les seigneurs nobles ,mais ils ont EN SUS hrits de leurs dpouilles y compris le comportement.
Ce type de comportement s 'appelle mimtisme  du vainqueur.
Evidemment de tels mcanismes de dcisions finissent par gnrer un fouillis ,un fatras de rglements incomprhensibles et parfois ubuesques .

----------


## pmithrandir

> hmmm est-ce  dire,pour faire une analogie, que le taux d'augmentation des salaires finit par tre identique aux taux d'emprunts de la BCE ou du livret A de la Caisse d'pargne ? 
> 
> C.a.d. au mieux 0,5% d'augmentation chaque anne du salaire pour chaque salari allez au mieux vous empochez les trs faibles intrts comme bonus 
> non c'est juste une ide qui me vient  l'esprit.


Malheureusement je pense que oui.

Et dans 3 ans quand la situation du covid sera stabilise et que les gens commenceront  oublier, on reparlera de ma scu comme un centre de cot et les augmentations de 2020 seront limite considre comme injuste. Donc on en fera pas d autres.


C est beaucoup plus difficile de justifier la fermeture de 15 000 lit juste aprs une pidmie que de lisser les salaires.

Mme chose en supprimant massivement des emplois. 


C est par ailleurs une gestion stupide mme d un point de vue budgtaire. Avoir 10% de sa masse salariale en contrat court, c est plutt bien sr un hpital. a donne une marge de manoeuvre.

Avoir 60% de contrats stables c est stupide par ce que a veut dire payer 30% des salaris avec des primes de prcarit.

C est bien pour cela qu il faut externaliser ou mettre en contrat court uniquement ce que l on veut avoir comme marge de manoeuvre et non tout ou grosse partie de son personnel.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Sinon ne dsesprez pas, Mr Macron et Mme Merkel dmarrent un plan de relance de 500 milliards d'euros pour l'conomie.


Du coup le peuple va devoir le rembourser, les taxes et les impts vont encore augmenter, alors qu'ils sont dj insoutenable pour beaucoup de franais.

Les salaires vont baisser, car des entreprises vont faire faillite, il va y avoir beaucoup de travailleurs sans emploi, du coup quand une entreprise publiera une offre d'emploi il va y avoir beaucoup de candidats et l'entreprise pourra proposer des salaires bas (soit t'acceptes cette offre, soit tu restes au chmage) et il faudra aussi faire un effort pour la survie de l'entreprise donc les salaires vont stagner pendant un moment.
Avec le chmage qui va augmenter et les salaires qui vont stagner voir diminuer, je ne vois pas comment on va supporter l'augmentation des taxes et des impts....

Sinon au sujet du budget de la sant :
 LA COMMISSION EUROPENNE A DEMAND 63 FOIS AUX TATS DE RDUIRE LES DPENSES DE SANT  DNONCE LEURODPUT MARTIN SCHIRDEWAN



> Vous dnoncez la responsabilit des politiques de lUnion europenne (UE) en matire de sant. Pourquoi ?
> 
> Martin Schirdewan : * 63 reprises entre 2011 et 2018, la Commission europenne a recommand aux tats membres de lUE de privatiser certains pans du secteur de la sant ou de rduire les dpenses publiques en matire de sant*. Ces recommandations ont vis quasiment tous les tats, qui ont en gnral obtempr. Il y a videmment un impact sur ltat des systmes de sant nationaux, notamment dans les pays affects par la crise financire (des annes 2010  NDLR). Cest dautant plus grave aujourdhui, avec la crise du coronavirus. La capacit de raction des pays est affaiblie.





> Car les Rpublicains ont  remplac les seigneurs nobles


Les nobles de l'poque se proccupaient plus du bien tre du peuple que les bourgeois au pouvoir aujourd'hui.
Mais forcment ce n'est pas comme a qu'on nous a prsent les choses  l'cole...




> combien de jeunes devs veulent passer chef de projet le plus rapidement possible ?


Ils manquent dexprience, ils n'ont aucune lgitimit, je ne comprend pas pourquoi des BAC+5 qui sortent de l'cole veulent rapidement devenir chef de projet...
Peut-tre que c'est parce que les salaires des dveloppeurs en France sont plutt bas. Alors qu'aux USA tu peux tre dveloppeur et gagner beaucoup.




> On se retrouverai donc dans 5 ans dans le mme tat dplorable.


Vous tes optimiste, perso je pense que dans 5 ans on sera beaucoup plus mal qu'aujourd'hui.
Les consquences de l'pidmie ne sont pas encore arrives, mais a risque d'tre violent, beaucoup d'entreprises vont faire faillite, beaucoup de travailleurs vont se retrouver sans emploi, pour les privilgis qui auront toujours un job les conditions de travail vont se dtriorer, plus d'heures, moins de vacances, un salaire plus faible, des charges plus leves, etc.

La finance et l'conomie en gnral allaient beaucoup trop mal avant le SARS-CoV-2, tout risque de seffondrer.
Comme d'habitude les banques centrales font tourner la planche  billet, alors qu'on sait pertinemment que c'est une catastrophe  long terme.

----------


## virginieh

> Malheureusement je pense que oui.
> 
> Et dans 3 ans quand la situation du covid sera stabilise et que les gens commenceront  oublier, on reparlera de ma scu comme un centre de cot et les augmentations de 2020 seront limite considre comme injuste. Donc on en fera pas d autres.
> 
> 
> C est beaucoup plus difficile de justifier la fermeture de 15 000 lit juste aprs une pidmie que de lisser les salaires.
> 
> Mme chose en supprimant massivement des emplois. 
> 
> ...


D'autant plus que dans lhpital, les besoins en personnel ne baissent quasiment pas d'une anne sur l'autre (sauf cas exception comme cette anne) c'est stable en augmentant un peu puisque globalement la population augmente et vieillit.
Les emplois prcaires cotent plus cher :
-> Les employs restent moins longtemps, donc les cots de formations sont multiplis et sont  peine amortis
-> Il y a souvent des intermdiaires  payer en plus : socit d'interim ou SSII
-> Les salaires des intrimaires doivent normalement inclure une prime de prcarit (sous une forme ou une autre).

Bien sur il y a des domaines ou les CDD se justifient pleinement, lhpital n'en est pas un, l'ducation non plus.

----------


## benjani13

Vous aviez entendu la promesse du gouvernement de remonter le plafond des tickets restaurants  95 euros afin de pouvoir utiliser son solde hebdomadaire en une fois pour faire son plein de course? Cela tait d'autant plus logique que cela vitait aux salaris de se dplacer tous les jours en magasin, vitant dinutiles risques de contamination. Et bha a n'a jamais t appliqu! Et maintenant que le dconditionnement est l c'est dsormais jug inutile!

https://www.europe1.fr/societe/utili...pedale-3969300

Est dsormais annonc maintenant un plafond quotidien doubl (38 euros) et l'autorisation de l'usage des tickets restaurant le weekend. Et ce uniquement  partir de la rouverture des restaurants! Il n'est pas encore clair si ces exceptions concerneront aussi les grandes surfaces...

----------


## tanaka59

Bonsoir, 




> Du coup le peuple va devoir le rembourser, les taxes et les impts vont encore augmenter, alors qu'ils sont dj insoutenable pour beaucoup de franais.


Les entreprises ne vont pas recruter . La population va s'apauvrir .




> Les salaires vont baisser, car des entreprises vont faire faillite, il va y avoir beaucoup de travailleurs sans emploi, du coup quand une entreprise publiera une offre d'emploi il va y avoir beaucoup de candidats et l'entreprise pourra proposer des salaires bas (soit t'acceptes cette offre, soit tu restes au chmage) et il faudra aussi faire un effort pour la survie de l'entreprise donc les salaires vont stagner pendant un moment.
> Avec le chmage qui va augmenter et les salaires qui vont stagner voir diminuer, je ne vois pas comment on va supporter l'augmentation des taxes et des impts....


C'est dj le cas actuellement , entreprise et cabinet de recrutement doivent dj traiter en temps normal +30% de CV. La on va passer  40 ou 50% ... 

A titre perso je calcule mes taux de retours de candidatures. Depuis fin 2018, je suis pass de 55%  45% ... Pour le mme volume de candidature. Je valide donc le fait que les entreprises rpondent moins.

Sinon au sujet du budget de la sant :
 LA COMMISSION EUROPENNE A DEMAND 63 FOIS AUX TATS DE RDUIRE LES DPENSES DE SANT  DNONCE LEURODPUT MARTIN SCHIRDEWAN





> Ils manquent dexprience, ils n'ont aucune lgitimit, je ne comprend pas pourquoi des BAC+5 qui sortent de l'cole veulent rapidement devenir chef de projet...
> Peut-tre que c'est parce que les salaires des dveloppeurs en France sont plutt bas. Alors qu'aux USA tu peux tre dveloppeur et gagner beaucoup.


Avec la crise qui arrive je souhaite une chose c'est que les entreprises se prenent une claque ! A demander le mouton  5 pattes, qu'elles ne trouvent pas ... forcement avec des salaires indecents ... 




> Vous tes optimiste, perso je pense que dans 5 ans on sera beaucoup plus mal qu'aujourd'hui.
> Les consquences de l'pidmie ne sont pas encore arrives, mais a risque d'tre violent, beaucoup d'entreprises vont faire faillite, beaucoup de travailleurs vont se retrouver sans emploi, pour les privilgis qui auront toujours un job les conditions de travail vont se dtriorer, plus d'heures, moins de vacances, un salaire plus faible, des charges plus leves, etc.


A moyen ou long terme, je confirme on va voir toutes les entreprises tailler dans les effectifs. D'ici 12  24 mois on va commencer  voir les effets nefastes.





> D'autant plus que dans lhpital, les besoins en personnel ne baissent quasiment pas d'une anne sur l'autre (sauf cas exception comme cette anne) c'est stable en augmentant un peu puisque globalement la population augmente et vieillit.
> Les emplois prcaires cotent plus cher :
> -> Les employs restent moins longtemps, donc les cots de formations sont multiplis et sont  peine amortis
> -> Il y a souvent des intermdiaires  payer en plus : socit d'interim ou SSII
> -> Les salaires des intrimaires doivent normalement inclure une prime de prcarit (sous une forme ou une autre).
> 
> Bien sur il y a des domaines ou les CDD se justifient pleinement, lhpital n'en est pas un, l'ducation non plus.


C'est dj la croix et la bannire pour trouver du taff ... La avec les CDD et intrimaires cela tre juste immonde.

----------


## Mat.M

> Du coup le peuple va devoir le rembourser, les taxes et les impts vont encore augmenter, alors qu'ils sont dj insoutenable pour beaucoup de franais.


eh oui de votre vivant vous devrez travailler 70 heures par semaine jusqu' en dcder et si a ne suffit pas votre cercueil sera hypothqu  ::aie::   ::aie:: 
N'oubliez pas que la dette prive c'est 150 % du PIB je parle bien de la dette prive pas publique

----------


## Pyramidev

Une nouvelle macronnerie : Macron lassure : il ny a  jamais eu de rupture  de masques.
Et la parodie correspondante dans le Gorafi : Emmanuel Macron  Il ny a jamais eu dpidmie de coronavirus en France .  ::ptdr::

----------


## foetus

> Une nouvelle macronnerie : Macron lassure : il ny a  jamais eu de rupture  de masques.


Et pourtant c'est vrai  ::wow:: 

Le stock de masques en France est/ tait trs faible, mais jamais vide.
D'autant plus que tous les mensonges "les masques sont inutiles"/ "Vous ne savez pas porter un masque, donc n'en porter pas"/ ... a prserv ce stock.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Sinon ne dsesprez pas, Mr Macron et Mme Merkel dmarrent un plan de relance de 500 milliards d'euros pour l'conomie.


Ne vous inquitez pas, ce projet ne devrait pas voir le jour, il y a plein de pays membre de l'UE qui y sont opposs.
Austrians, Danes, Dutch oppose grant-based recovery fund



> Austria, Denmark and the Netherlands today pushed back against the Franco-German pitch for a 500 billion recovery fund that would offer grants to EU countries hit by the pandemic.
> 
> The three countries finance ministers voiced their opposition during an Ecofin videoconference, three treasury officials attending the virtual meeting told POLITICO, less than 24 hours after Paris and Berlin unveiled their joint-initiative.
> 
> The ministers reaffirmed their national preferences for a loan-based fund that EU governments can borrow from to kick start their economies, threatening another political battle between the North and South over EU solidarity.
> 
> We stand ready to provide the EU with further guarantees so it can provide more repayable loans to member states and businesses, Austrias Gernot Blmel wrote in an email to POLITICO ahead of the videocoference. *What we cannot support*  but what DE and FR propose  *is that the EU borrows on the markets to finance non-repayable grants.*





> eh oui de votre vivant vous devrez travailler 70 heures par semaine


Je pense plutt que beaucoup de gens vont se retrouver au chmage puis au RSA...
Enfin peut-tre que des nouvelles entreprises vont pousser sur les cendres de celle qui auront fait faillite, mais globalement a va mal aller.
Les SSII vont demander de faire des gros efforts pour survivre, maintenant il n'y a plus de limitation gographique ou de secteur (soit t'acceptes la mission  600km soit tu dmissionnes).




> N'oubliez pas que la dette prive c'est 150 % du PIB


Au bout d'un moment, il faudra remettre les compteurs  0.
Avec votre argent les banques ont achetes de la dette, un jour il y aura un dfaut de paiement, donc tout l'argent de votre assurance vie, livret A, etc, va disparatre.
Les monnaies vont s'effondrer ou il va se passer quelque chose du genre, mais on ne peut pas continuer comme a.

Moi perso je n'ai pas de dette, ce qui est cool. Il y a des gens qui font n'importe quoi, par exemple des prts  la consommation (certains empruntent de l'argent pour partir en vacances, c'est de la folie, je ne pourrais pas apprcier une seule seconde des vacances dans ces conditions).

Peut-tre que les banques vont s'effondrer, vu que plein d'entreprises vont faire faillite et ne seront pas en mesure de rembourser leur prt, comme les banques sont ultra fragile elles ne vont peut-tre pas le supporter.
La crise qui arrive va tre beaucoup plus violent que la petite crisette de 2008.  l'poque seule la Lehman Brothers est tombe.




> Une nouvelle macronnerie : Macron lassure : il ny a  jamais eu de rupture  de masques.


Smantiquement c'est vrai, comme il l'a dit, le gouvernement a restreint la vente pour qu'il n'y ait pas de pnurie.
On ne pouvait pas acheter de masque afin qu'il en reste.
Bon aprs il n'y en avait pas pour tous les infirmires, les aides soignantes, les livreurs, les policiers, etc. Mais ce n'tait pas une pnurie.

Les pharmacies ont t manipules, elles avaient le droit d'importer et de vendre des masques, mais on ne leur a pas dit clairement.

----------


## Gunny

> Et pourtant c'est vrai 
> 
> Le stock de masques en France est/ tait trs faible, mais jamais vide.
> D'autant plus que tous les mensonges "les masques sont inutiles"/ "Vous ne savez pas porter un masque, donc n'en porter pas"/ ... a prserv ce stock.


Non, mme si le techniquement correct fait partie de l'arsenal de la langue de bois, ici c'est simplement faux.

Dfinition de rupture du Larousse (https://www.larousse.fr/dictionnaire.../rupture/70272) :



> Fait, pour quelque chose, de se rompre, sous l'effet d'un effort excessif ou trop prolong ou d'un choc : Rupture d'une digue.
>     Fait, pour un tat, une action, d'tre interrompu brusquement : La rupture des ngociations entre deux tats.
>     Action de considrer comme nul un engagement, un acte public ou particulier : Rupture de fianailles. Rupture des relations diplomatiques.
>     Cessation soudaine et marque de l'accord, de l'harmonie qui existait entre des lments : Rupture de rythme.
>     Fait, pour des personnes, de cesser d'entretenir des relations : Une scne de rupture.
> 
>     Matriaux
>     tat  partir duquel un solide se spare en parties disjointes.
> 
> ...


Donc  moins que l'on parle de dchirures physiques de masques, "rupture de masques" n'a pas de sens. Admettons que "rupture" soit un raccourci pour "rupture de stock". 

Dfinition :



> Rupture de stock, niveau d'un stock de marchandises ou de produits finis devenu insuffisant pour assurer la satisfaction de la demande de ces produits.


... Ah ben oui, c'tait bien une rupture.

----------


## foetus

> ... Ah ben oui, c'tait bien une rupture.


 ::nono::   "La rupture de stock momentane dsigne le fait qu'un stock est puis ce qui rend momentanment indisponible la rfrence du produit habituellement  la vente"

Source : wiki, Rupture de stock

C'est d'ailleurs 1 pratique de Sony/ Nintendo de proposer des stocks limits afin qu'il ait rupture de stock et ainsi gonfler les prix. Par exemple, la nes mini  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Ryu2000

> "La rupture de stock momentane dsigne le fait qu'un stock est puis ce qui rend momentanment indisponible la rfrence du produit habituellement  la vente"


Ouais, comme la vente tait interdite il n'y a pas eu de rfrence momentanment indisponible  ::P: . Si tu ne peux pas acheter un produit il ne peut pas y avoir de pnurie  ::mouarf:: .
Enfin les pharmacies taient autorises  en vendre mais elles ne le savaient pas...




> C'est d'ailleurs 1 pratique de Sony/ Nintendo de proposer des stocks limits afin qu'il ait rupture de stock et ainsi gonfler les prix. Par exemple, la nes mini


Je ne crois pas que ce soit Nintendo qui ait mont les prix, le stock a t vendu et certaines personnes on revendu des Nes Mini en augmentant les prix.
Par contre la Playstation Classic a fait un bide, le prix a baiss de 40% 1 mois aprs la sortie.

Bon  la limite on peut dire qu'il y a eu une pnurie de Wii  l'poque et a donnait aux gens encore plus envie de l'acheter. Mais le prix n'a pas augment.

----------


## halaster08

> Une nouvelle macronnerie : Macron lassure : il ny a  jamais eu de rupture  de masques.


Mais comment on peut encore croire un seul mot qui sort de sa bouche aprs a, mme plus besoin de passer par Sibeth, il se moque ouvertement des franais lui-mme.

----------


## Marco46

> Et pourtant c'est vrai 
> 
> Le stock de masques en France est/ tait trs faible, mais jamais vide.
> D'autant plus que tous les mensonges "les masques sont inutiles"/ "Vous ne savez pas porter un masque, donc n'en porter pas"/ ... a prserv ce stock.


Donc quand ma femme opre 3 patients par jour avec le mme masque en violation de toutes les consignes d'hygine et de scurit c'est pour quelles raisons au juste ?

Si l'hpital ne peut plus se ravitailler en matriel mdical c'est bien parce qu'ils sont en rupture de stock chez leurs fournisseurs !!

C'est plus de la langue de bois  ce stade, il ment ni plus ni moins. C'est de la poudre de perlinpinpin.




> Smantiquement c'est vrai, comme il l'a dit, le gouvernement a restreint la vente pour qu'il n'y ait pas de pnurie.


Smantiquement c'est faux. Il y a eu pnurie et pnurie grave.




> Bon aprs il n'y en avait pas pour tous les infirmires, les aides soignantes, les livreurs, les policiers, etc. Mais ce n'tait pas une pnurie.


Alors dfinition d'une pnurie : _"Manque de ce qui est ncessaire"_.

Les masques tant ncessaires pour les infirmires, les aides soignantes, les livreurs, les policiers dans notre contexte pandmique il y a bien pnurie.

Et pour les personnels de sant c'est mme ncessaire en dehors d'un contexte pandmique.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Les masques tant ncessaires pour les infirmires, les aides soignantes, les livreurs, les policiers dans notre contexte pandmique il y a bien pnurie.


Ouais il n'y avait pas assez de masques pour ces personnes...
Mais bon maintenant le gouvernement sait,  la prochaine maladie pulmonaire, il y aura un stock de masques pour les aides soignantes, infirmires, docteurs, etc.

a devait tre pour l'H1N1 que Roselyne Bachelot avait achet un gros stock de masques, quand la date de premption a t dpasse, les masques ont t brls et n'ont pas t remplac. (parce qu'il faut diminuer les dpenses publics)
On n'a pas vcu le traumatisme du SARS-CoV-1 en 2002-2004 ni celui du MERS-CoV de 2012, donc on ne pouvait pas tre au taquet comme les astatiques.
Les asiatiques ont l'esprit de groupe, en plus ils vivent dans des rgions densment peupl, donc ds qu'ils toussotent un peu ils mettent un masque, on n'a pas cette raction en France.

----------


## Marco46

> Ouais il n'y avait pas assez de masques pour ces personnes...
> Mais bon maintenant le gouvernement sait,  la prochaine maladie pulmonaire, il y aura un stock de masques pour les aides soignantes, infirmires, docteurs, etc.


Attend parce que moi je te parlais de ma femme qui est chirurgien et a donc besoin de masques chirurgicaux (FFP1) dans le cadre de son poste de chirurgien.

La fonction de FFP1 n'est pas de protger le soignant mais de protger le patient. Dans le cadre de l'pidmie a sert  ralentir la propagation du virus en limitant l'impact des patients asymptomatiques. a ne sert pas du tout  te protger toi !

En revanche les soignants en face du COVID eux ils ont besoin de masques FFP2 pour se protger eux. Pendant le haut de la vague ma femme a fait des journes / nuits d'aide soignante et d'infirmire (puisqu'il n'y avait presque plus d'oprations  part quelques urgences vitales type pritonites et des patients COVID partout et une majorit d'infirmires / aides soignantes contamines) et l elle aurait du avoir du FFP2 pour se protger elle, et le stock de masque de l'hpital tait de zro. Et c'tait pareil dans tous les hpitaux.

*ZERO*.

PAS DE MASQUE DU TOUT.

C'est pas une pnurie a ?




> a devait tre pour l'H1N1 que Roselyne Bachelot avait achet un gros stock de masques, quand la date de premption a t dpasse, les masques ont t brls et n'ont pas t remplac. (parce qu'il faut diminuer les dpenses publics)
> On n'a pas vcu le traumatisme du SARS-CoV-1 en 2002-2004 ni celui du MERS-CoV de 2012, donc on ne pouvait pas tre au taquet comme les astatiques.
> Les asiatiques ont l'esprit de groupe, en plus ils vivent dans des rgions densment peupl, donc ds qu'ils toussotent un peu ils mettent un masque, on n'a pas cette raction en France.


C'est pas une excuse. Tous les ans il y a des rapports qui indiquent que le stock de masque n'est pas adapt au risque pandmique. Tous les ans c'est remont  la hirarchie y compris depuis que Macron est en poste.

Des gens ont choisi sciemment d'ignorer ces rapports et au lieu d'exposer le problme alors mme qu'il n'en est mme pas responsable, Macron prfre mentir pour se fabriquer une communication.

Le n'importe quoi a suffit, Macron ment, il y a eu une pnurie massive de masques et ils ont gr l'pidmie comme des grosses tanches.

----------


## pmithrandir

Concernant les maques, il y a bien eu pnurie, puisque l'on a du rationner les soignants. On les rationne toujours dailleurs(2 masques par jour, c'est pas spcialement Bysance...)


Aprs, pour ce qui est des mensonges, je vous rappelle que le gouvernement n'a toujours pas t dsavou par les organismes de sants.

Les recommandations pour le masque c'est toujours : 
 - les soignants (dans le doute et parce que c'est des personnes  risque pour les patients)
 - les malades pour viter des projections

C'est tout.
Pour le moment, personne n'a prouv que le Corona passait vers une personne non masque. C'est une suspicion, rien de plus.

Le vecteur le plus important reste aujourdhui les mains touche par une surface contamine, puis qui remonte au visage.

Donc, est ce que le gouvernement a bien menti, ou n'a t'il pas agit en rationalisant avec les informations  sa disposition.
Les gens veulent sortir avec un masque, grand bien leur fasse, mais a priori, pour le moment rien ne prouve que ca soit utile ni protecteur.

----------


## foetus

Pour les masques vous oubliez 2 faits importants  ::whistle:: 

Le 19 fvrier 2020, la France a envoy 17 tonnes de matriel mdical vers la Chine "notamment des combinaisons mdicales de protection, des masques, des gants et des produits dsinfectants".

Le 8 mai 2020, "Ltat a trouv dans ses stocks plus de 400 millions de masques prims au dbut de la crise du coronavirus, dont 160 millions ont t jugs rutilisables, a indiqu jeudi Edouard Philippe". Certains disent qu'ils n'taient pas primes

Macron et sa clique sont des menteurs  ::pan::  E. Macron peut faire de la smantique sur le mot "rupture" mais, sur la question des masques, il y a 2 boulets qui datent de moins de 3 mois  ::roll::

----------


## Marco46

> Aprs, pour ce qui est des mensonges, je vous rappelle que le gouvernement n'a toujours pas t dsavou par les organismes de sants.


De quels organismes de sant parles-tu ? Sais-tu qu'il y a une trentaine de plaintes au pnal dposes par des personnels de sant ou des associations personnels de sant ?




> Les recommandations pour le masque c'est toujours : 
>  - les soignants (dans le doute et parce que c'est des personnes  risque pour les patients)
>  - les malades pour viter des projections


Pour les soignants c'est FFP2. Ce n'est pas et a n'a jamais t FFP1.




> Le vecteur le plus important reste aujourdhui les mains touche par une surface contamine, puis qui remonte au visage.


On ne sait pas lequel est le plus important, disons que pour viter d'tre contamin il te faut blouse jetable + masque FFP2 + lunettes de protection + gant + charlotte. Voil quoi.




> Donc, est ce que le gouvernement a bien menti, ou n'a t'il pas agit en rationalisant avec les informations  sa disposition.


Bien sr qu'il a menti, il a dit que les masques FFP1 taient rservs aux personnels soignants pour les protger alors qu'ils ont besoin de FFP2 car le FFP1 ne protge pas et que les stocks de FFP2 taient de ZERO. Et ils ont toujours beaucoup de mal  en avoir.

Dans sa communication le gouvernement ne fait volontairement aucune distinction entre les deux types de masques alors que cette distinction est cruciale.




> Les gens veulent sortir avec un masque, grand bien leur fasse, mais a priori, pour le moment rien ne prouve que ca soit utile ni protecteur.


Les masques FFP1 ne servent pas  te protger toi mais  protger les autres. Quand tu obliges toute la population  les porter dans les lieux publics a sert  restreindre la contamination provoque par les personnes asymptomatiques.

----------


## benjani13

> Bien sr qu'il a menti, il a dit que les masques FFP1 taient rservs aux personnels soignants pour les protger alors qu'ils ont besoin de FFP2 car le FFP1 ne protge pas et que les stocks de FFP2 taient de ZERO. Et ils ont toujours beaucoup de mal  en avoir.


Et ils ont menti en disant qu'il tait interdit de vendre des masques en pharmacie : https://www.francetvinfo.fr/sante/ma...s_3953545.html

----------


## tanaka59

Bonjour, 




> On n'a pas vcu le traumatisme du SARS-CoV-1 en 2002-2004 ni celui du MERS-CoV de 2012, donc on ne pouvait pas tre au taquet comme les astatiques.
> Les asiatiques ont l'esprit de groupe, en plus ils vivent dans des rgions densment peupl, donc ds qu'ils toussotent un peu ils mettent un masque, on n'a pas cette raction en France.


Je l'ai toujours dit que le port du masque quand on est malade est utile. Mme mon dentiste en porte en temps normal pour un simple rhume depuis des annes ... J'ai toujours trouv les asiatiques logiques sur ce plan ... pas nous les europens . Maintenant que la donne a chang jespre que le port du masque va perdurer comme habitude , lors de la grippe, gastro ou autre maladie saisonnire  :;): 




> On ne sait pas lequel est le plus important, disons que pour viter d'tre contamin il te faut blouse jetable + masque FFP2 + lunettes de protection + gant + charlotte. Voil quoi.


Tu as oubli les surchausses :p

---

C'est pas tout , je vais aller faire ma liste de nol  ::ptdr::  . A cher papa nawel cette anne je voudrais 1000 masques FFP2 et des gants 

On en rigole mais je pense que nous serons beaucoup  nous faire un stock de masque prventivement.

----------


## Marco46

Oui l'ide de communication du gouvernement tait de dire on privilgie les soignants donc les pharmacies ne doivent pas vendre de masques.

Mais l on parle de FFP1. Pas de FFP2. Les FFP1 ma femme en utilise mais dans un bloc opratoire, pas face  un patient COVID.

Les masques dont ont besoin les soignants en pandmie c'est des FFP2, pas des FFP1.

On a donc un mensonge sur plusieurs niveaux articul pour servir le plan de communication, le stock de FFP2 est vide et l'tat ne peut pas remplir son devoir de protection (c'est comme si on envoyait les soldats de forces barkhane effectuer des oprations avec des pickups au lieu de vhicules blinds).
Du coup ils crent une confusion en parlant de masques sans faire la distinction FFP1 / FFP2 et disent que les masques sont rservs aux personnels soignants qui en fait n'ont pas besoin de masques de ce type l, ils ont surtout besoin de FFP2.

----------


## pmithrandir

Tu fais semblant d oublier que le principal vecteur de maladie est un hopital non scuris.

Que les hpitaux aient des fp1, c est essentiels pour tous les patients et les soignants qui forcment sont plus  risque que le reste de la population.
On savait que les services covid seraient tous contamin puisque les fp2 taient inexistants. Mais il fallait restreindre au maximum cette contamination au sein de ses services.

Plus que des masques pour tous on ferait mieux d avoir des tests massifs. Au moins pour toutes les personnes en tat grippal.
a permettrait d avoir une vision exhaustive de la propagation du virus et de ne pas exclure des stats covid des patients juste moins atteints.

J ai dans mon entourage une personne qui vient de passer 2 semaines au lit. Syndrome grippal. Mais officiellement pas le covid parce que pas test. Il a eu une autre maladie par la suite. Qui pourrait tre lie... mais dans les stats il n apparatra pas. 

C est stupide et destructeur. La donne est l essence de la prise de dcision  et on refuse de mettre en place un thermomtre fiable.

----------


## tanaka59

Proposition choc :

Pourquoi ne pas acheter  chaque personnel  mdical des combinaisons nbrc ? 2 par personnes ...

> plus besoin de courir aprs des blouses et j'en passe
> plus besoin de courir aprs des masques ...

C'est rutilisable, lavable ... 

Un ppin ? Tout le monde en combi !

----------


## ABCIWEB

> J ai dans mon entourage une personne qui vient de passer 2 semaines au lit. Syndrome grippal. Mais officiellement pas le covid parce que pas test. Il a eu une autre maladie par la suite. Qui pourrait tre lie... mais dans les stats il n apparatra pas. 
> 
> C est stupide et destructeur. La donne est l essence de la prise de dcision  et on refuse de mettre en place un thermomtre fiable.


Cela permet aussi de faire baisser les chiffres officiels de la mortalit du covid 19. Il est inadmissible que des patients meurent  domicile du coronavirus mais cela arrive d'autant plus frquemment qu'on laisse  domicile des patients qui sont dj en difficult respiratoire parce que les hpitaux saturs ne prennent que les cas les plus graves. Mais tant donn que la maladie peut voluer trs vite, c'est la loterie. 

Le syndicat de mdecins gnralistes MG France estime  environ 9.000 le nombre de dcs  domicile entre le 17 mars et le 19 avril. Plus rcemment, Sant publique France estime ce nombre  environ 1% ce qui est ridiculement bas. Faute de tests on peut annoncer n'importe quoi.

----------


## Marco46

> Tu fais semblant d oublier que le principal vecteur de maladie est un hopital non scuris.
> 
> Que les hpitaux aient des fp1, c est essentiels pour tous les patients et les soignants qui forcment sont plus  risque que le reste de la population.


Pour les soignants a ne sert  rien. Un FFP1 doit tre port par une personne potentiellement contamine pour lempcher de contaminer les autres.

Un FFP2 sert  protger le porteur du masque.

Le FFP1 peut protger un peu mais marginalement a n'est pas sa fonction. Quand des personnels soignants portent des FFP1 dans un bloc opratoire c'est pas pour les protger eux mais pour protger le patient qui a le bide ouvert sur la table d'opration.

Donc quand Macron dit qu'il y a eu seulement un tension mais pas de rupture il se fout vraiment de la gueule du monde.

Au fait le nombre de plaintes c'est 63 en fait. On va avoir une affaire type sang contamin x10.




> On savait que les services covid seraient tous contamin puisque les fp2 taient inexistants. Mais il fallait restreindre au maximum cette contamination au sein de ses services.


Mais ce n'est pas normal de ne pas avoir de stocks de FFP2 en dbut de pandmie. Les stocks n'taient pas en rupture, ils taient inexistants. Les gens qui ont pris des dcisions conduisant  la disparition de ces stocks devront en rpondre devant la justice parce qu'il y a eu des morts chez les soignants qui auraient du tre vits.

----------


## Mat.M

> Je pense plutt que beaucoup de gens vont se retrouver au chmage puis au RSA...


malheureusement oui c'est le truc  craindre  ::?: 



> Enfin peut-tre que des nouvelles entreprises vont pousser sur les cendres de celle qui auront fait faillite, mais globalement a va mal aller.


c'est a le principe de la destruction cratrice de Schumpeter  :8-): 




> Au bout d'un moment, il faudra remettre les compteurs  0.


il en est hors de question sinon mes conomies  la banque fondent  ::roll::

----------


## Ryu2000

> Macron et sa clique sont des menteurs


Vous essaierez de ne pas le rlire en 2022  ::P: 
Il faudrait changer les quipes au pouvoir, parce que le PS, LR, LREM ne font que de la merde.




> il en est hors de question sinon mes conomies  la banque fondent


On n'a pas le choix, au bout d'un moment tout le monde va perdre son pargne (sauf celui qui a des pices en mtaux prcieux ^^).
Les banques centrales bricolent pour qu'il n'y ait pas d'hyperinflation, mais les consquences de leur bricolage finira par produire les mmes effets.
Il y aura un krach, la dette n'est pas remboursable, il y aura un dfaut de paiement et comme les banques ont pris l'argent de vos comptes et de vos assurances vie pour acheter de la dette, vous allez tout perdre.

Je ne pense pas qu'on puisse en sortir autrement, encore une fois  cause de la finance les peuples du monde entier vont le payer.
Les banques vont pas depuis des annes et des annes, et l comme plein d'entreprises vont faire faillite et donc tre incapable de rembourser leur prt, a risque de poser problme.
Les banques centrales injectent des centaines de milliards pour sauver les banques, mais a ne tiendra pas ternellement. Ce n'est pas viable de crer 10$ de dette pour crer 1$ de PIB.

----------


## pmithrandir

Marco, je suis d accord pour les ffp2.

Pour les ffp1, ce que je veux dire c est qu en cas de pandmie, toute personne prsente de prs ou de loin  l hopital est susceptible d tre trs expos au covid. Donc contaminant.

C est dans ce sens ou le ffp1 pour tous  l hopital est logique.

----------


## tanaka59

Bonjour, 




> malheureusement oui c'est le truc  craindre 
> c'est a le principe de la destruction cratrice de Schumpeter 
> 
> il en est hors de question sinon mes conomies  la banque fondent


De de mmoire chaque banque doit plafonner  100 000  le risque de banque route. En somme si tu as 99 999  tu perds rien. Si tu as 100 001  tu laisses des plumes. 

Faut aussi tenir compte d'une chose. L'criture comptable . Une banque ne peut pas s'amuser  traficoter du dbit / crdit . L'argent ne va pas se volatiliser comme cela des comptes , avec des critures ou la banque pompe sur votre compte en banque . 

C'est plus complexe . Si les clients dposent un somme de X  . La banque ne peut pas s'amuser  dire "aller je prte 2 fois X" ...  

Tout comme faire tourner la planche  billet. On ne peut pas crer de l'argent de manire infini.

----------


## Marco46

> Pour les ffp1, ce que je veux dire c est qu en cas de pandmie, toute personne prsente de prs ou de loin  l hopital est susceptible d tre trs expos au covid. Donc contaminant.
> 
> C est dans ce sens ou le ffp1 pour tous  l hopital est logique.


Oui mais en cas de pandmie normalement c'est FFP1 pour tous tout le temps sauf chez soi  :;):

----------


## Ryu2000

> Si les clients dposent un somme de X  . La banque ne peut pas s'amuser  dire "aller je prte 2 fois X" ...


Ben d'un ct si, a s'appelle l'effet de levier.
Il y a des banques qui sont autorises  prter 50 fois ce qu'elles ont en fond propre.

Les banques bluffent en toute lgalit



> En principe, selon les rgles de prudence en vigueur, une banque ne peut pas prter plus de 12,5 fois son capital. Cette rgle est base sur le postulat quavec 8% de capital par rapport  ses actifs totaux [2], une banque ne peut pas faire faillite car il est fort probable que ses pertes soient infrieures  8 % et donc quelle pourra y faire face. Nous allons montrer quen ralit, les banques peuvent dvelopper des activits (cest--dire prendre des risques) qui dpassent de trs loin ce ratio. *Au lieu de 1 / 12,5 (8%), le ratio Fonds propres/Actifs ne dpasse pas souvent 1/20 (5%). De plus, plusieurs trs grandes banques ont un ratio de 1/25 (4%), voir 1/33 (3,33%) jusqu 1/50 (2%).* Nous allons montrer comment, en toute lgalit, cest possible.
> 
> Le Comit de Ble (voir encadr) envisage de baisser la limite  1/33, ce qui est scandaleusement exagr. Autoriser une banque   prter  33 fois son capital laisse subsister une situation dans laquelle une (petite) perte de 3,33% sur les actifs entrane la faillite. Une telle dcision rend la poursuite des crises bancaires quasiment garantie.


Les banques ont d'autres leviers, par exemple :
Coronavirus : effondrement du PIB, tsunami bancaire et mort de la France 



> En effet, le total des dettes des banques ne doit pas dpasser 10 fois le montant de leurs vritables capitaux propres dits tangibles.
> 
> Les 4 big banks amricaines respectent cette rgle mais les banques franaises et beaucoup de banques europennes sont trs loin de les respecter,

----------


## el_slapper

> (.../...) On parle autant de langues en Inde ou en Chine comme on parle autant de langues en France.(.../...)


700 langues en Inde. Le pays est surnomm par lui mme "le pays aux mille langues", ce qui est presque vrai.

La Chine, c'est diffrent, leur langage _crit_ est unifi. C'est pour a qu'ils sont passs aux idogrammes : a permet d'crire de la mme manire des langues qui  l'oral sont bien diffrentes. Un cantonnais rencontre un shangaien, ils communiquent en s'crivant sur la main (ou, de nos jours, sur le mobile). Si ils avaient un alphabet par lettres-son comme le notre, il y aurait bien 3 langues en chine (voire plus avec leurs marches  l'Ouest, Sinkiang, Tibet...).

----------


## el_slapper

> Pour amliorer les conditions de travail il faut plus de lits et plus de personnels. Pour avoir plus de personnels il faut stopper l'hmorragie du public vers le priv et attirer  nouveau les jeunes. Je vois mal comment tu peux faire a sans augmenter massivement les salaires. C'est pas 1500 euros de prime ponctuelle qui est demand mais 500 euros net en plus chaque mois. C'est cet ordre de grandeur d'effort qu'il faut accomplir.


Pour amliorer les conditions de travail, il faut surtout permettre un traitement de toutes les pathologies bnignes et intermdiaires par de la mdecine de ville ou des dispensaires qui cotent bien moins cher  l'acte que la machinerie d'un hpital. ET aussi tendre, l ou c'est possible,l'hospitalisation  domicile et la tlmdecine.

Mais au final, a revient au mme : _il faut investir_.

Et si on peut augmenter les salaires des personnels hospitaliers, c'est bien aussi, hein. Je n'ai rien contre. Mais ce n'est ps forcment la seule et unique rponse.

----------


## Neckara

Le problme, c'est qu'on veut toujours faire plus avec moins.


On a privatis les bnfices, nationalis les dficits, rduit les impts pour tre comptitifs  et maintenant on a plus d'argents avec une population toujours plus nombreuse.


Beaucoup trop de fonctionnaires (et de contribuables) sont compltement dconnects de la ralit, presque croyant que l'argent tombe du ciel, ou qu'il "suffit" de payer ses impts pour couvrir toutes les dpenses ncessaires.

Il faut arrter de croire que les institutions publiques doivent tre dficitaires, parce que sans bnfices, c'est tes internes qui trinquent pays au lance-pierre pour des horaires de dingues (ne serait mme pas lgal dans le priv), c'est tes quipements qui vieillissent, c'est du sous-effectif de partout.

Un hpital doit pouvoir faire du bnfices, c'est  dire qu'en moyenne, un patient qui entre, doit leur rapporter des sous. Que ce soit par les assurances maladies, les complmentaires, ou autres, on s'en fout, tout ce qu'il faut est qu'ils doivent rcuprer suffisamment d'argents. Et c'est quand on a ce genre d'activits rentables pour certains patients qu'on peut se permettre des activits non-rentables pour les autres.

Si tu donnes les activits rentables au priv, et te contente de faire les non-rentables que le priv ne veut pas ben t'es baiser.


Alors vous allez me rpondre "oui mais la vie d'un patient n'a pas de prix", "on peut pas parler d'argent, faut parler de soin" ouais mais n'est-ce pas plus facile de soigner avec du matriel de qualit ? Sans tre en sous-effectif, le peu de personnel devant compenser le manque ? Sans faire crever de faim (c'est une image) ses personnels soignants ?

Derrire, pour pouvoir soigner faut le matriel pour et pour a faut avoir l'argent pour l'acheter. Donc si la vie d'un patient n'a pas de prix, les quipements ncessaires pour le soigner, eux, en ont un. Et si on est pas prt  le payer, ben faudra me dire o on ira le chercher.


Parce que c'est bien de soigner les patients, mais si a doit se faire au dtriment de celle des soignants faut quand mme commencer  se poser des questions.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Un hpital doit pouvoir faire du bnfices, c'est  dire qu'en moyenne, un patient qui entre, doit leur rapporter des sous. Que ce soit par les assurances maladies, les complmentaires, ou autres, on s'en fout, tout ce qu'il faut est qu'ils doivent rcuprer suffisamment d'argents.


En France il y a l'accs aux soins pour tous, il y a des personnes sans revenu qui se font soigner. Donc elles ne risquent pas de payer plus que le cot rel...




> Il faut arrter de croire que les institutions publiques doivent tre dficitaires


Non c'est pas a, c'est que les services publiques ne sont pas obligs de gnrer du profit comme le sont les entreprises prives.
Les entreprises prives gonflent les factures pour gnrer un bnfice. Sinon c'est la faillite, alors qu'une entreprise publique peut tre un peu en dficit. C'est trs important que les entreprises prives qui ne gnrent pas de bnfice fassent faillite. Les entreprises malades doivent mourir. Pour que de nouvelles entreprises plus adapt naissent.
Le truc triste c'est qu'en France il y a des usines rentable qui ont fermes... Et a a fait chier.




> Donc si la vie d'un patient n'a pas de prix, les quipements ncessaires pour le soigner, eux, en ont un. Et si on est pas prt  le payer, ben faudra me dire o on ira le chercher.


Il y a un problme de priorisation, le gouvernement baisse le budget de services importants alors qu'il gaspille de l'argent dans des conneries inutiles (Hadopi par exemple).
L'histoire de baisser les dpenses de sant a vient de l'UE.
L'UE veut se calquer sur le modle US, donc un service public minimal qui va donner envie aux gens qui ont un peu de l'argent de payer trs cher pour avoir une meilleure qualit de service.

Au lieu de gaspiller des milliards dans des oliennes il y aurait moyen d'utiliser cet argent plus inteligement.
olien: le grand revirement dEmmanuel Macron
C'est de la merde les oliennes, a cote cher  produire,  installer,  maintenir,  dmonter et a ne produit que dalle.
Ce sont des milliards jeter par la fentre...

----------


## Neckara

> En France il y a l'accs aux soins pour tous, il y a des personnes sans revenu qui se font soigner. Donc elles ne risquent pas de payer plus que le cot rel...


Bon Ryu tu lves les mains de ton clavier, tu prends ton masque, du gel hydro-alcoolique sur les mains, et tu vas sonner chez ton voisin. Tu t'assures qu'il se soit mis du gel hydro-alcoolique, et tu lui demandes de te foutre deux claques sans lsiner.


Reviens ensuite, pose ton cul sur ta chaise, relis mon message et constate que j'ai parl de scurit sociale, complmentaires, et autres. Prends 10 secondes, le temps de raliser ta btise, lves-toi, regarde toi dans un miroir facepalme-toi, et t'exclamant "c'est pas possible comme je suis bte !".





> Non c'est pas a, c'est que les services publiques ne sont pas obligs de gnrer du profit comme le sont les entreprises prives.
> Les entreprises prives gonflent les factures pour gnrer un bnfice. Sinon c'est la faillite, alors qu'une entreprise publique peut tre un peu en dficit.


Et bonjour la qualit de service derrire qui ne fera que se dgrader jusqu' ce que l'activit soit reprise par le priv.

----------


## Ryu2000

> j'ai parl de scurit sociale


L'UE impose  la France d'avoir un dficit public infrieur  3% du PIB, si les hpitaux augmentent les prix, la scurit sociale devrait payer plus cher et a va creuser le dficit.
L'UE a demand  la France plein de fois de diminuer les dpenses lies  la sant.




> Et bonjour la qualit de service derrire qui ne fera que se dgrader jusqu' ce que l'activit soit reprise par le priv.


Parfois la rentabilit n'est pas la priorit d'un service public.
Par exemple la SNCF doit d'abord se proccup de la scurit, plus on privatisera la maintenance plus il y aura des accidents, comme en Angleterre dans les annes 1990.
Il y a des services utiles qui ne peuvent pas tre rentable comme la poste par exemple.

Par contre il y a des conomies  faire dans l'administration (tout pourrait tre plus simple et plus efficace) et chez les lu (les dputs, les snateurs, les ministres sont trop bien pays).

----------


## el_slapper

> (.../...)Et bonjour la qualit de service derrire qui ne fera que se dgrader jusqu' ce que l'activit soit reprise par le priv.


Sans que a soit une garantie de qualit ou de prix acceptables, d'ailleurs. Je vois aux USA, le prix des actes dans le priv est facile le double (souvent plus, 25000$ pour une csarienne, c'est un hold-up) de ce qu'il est dans le reste du monde. Alors que dans le mme pays, le Veteran's Affairs continue  assure un service correct pour un budget par acte bien plus raisonnable. C'est sans doute pour a que certains politiciens locaux veulent le flinguer, d'ailleurs, une mdecine socialise qui marche, et  un cot acceptable, au pays de l'oncle Sam... Mais ils sont obligs de le faire discrtement, les vtrans, l-bas, c'est une institution.

Mais le public n'est pas une garantie de succs non plus, hein. Je dis juste que "le priv c'est mieux", ou "le public c'est mieux", c'est une question idologique, pas une question de mesures relles.

----------


## ABCIWEB

> Mais le public n'est pas une garantie de succs non plus, hein. Je dis juste que "le priv c'est mieux", ou "le public c'est mieux", c'est une question idologique, pas une question de mesures relles.


Ce n'est pas vraiment une question d'idologie, c'est surtout une question mal pose.

Dans le cas du systme de sant par exemple, si l'on veut optimiser les cots globaux il ne faut pas que l'obsession du responsable soit de maximiser de bnfices, sinon d'une part il ne prendra que les cas les plus rentables, et d'autre part une bonne partie des bnfices ne seront pas affects  l'investissement mais ira aux actionnaires avec autant d'argent qui sera ponctionn inutilement sur le budget de l'tat.

On voit que la tarification  l'acte est responsable de cette distorsion de concurrence entre les tablissements qui doivent traiter tout le monde et ceux qui peuvent choisir leurs patients. C'est le mme principe pour la distribution du courrier o le priv ne dessert pas les zones faiblement peuples.

Dans le domaine du rgalien, le service doit donc tre rendu pour l'essentiel par des entreprises publiques, ou sinon par des entreprises prives  but non lucratif qui respectent les rglementations tatiques. Par exemple, bon nombre d'hpitaux privs en Allemagne sont  but non lucratif. Avec ce status ils rendent les mmes services sans surcot pour engraisser les actionnaires. Le priv peut donc tre tout  fait complmentaire du service public ds lors que l'on n'est plus obsd par la maximisation des bnfices. Mais c'est un secteur priv dconnect de la loi du march et soumis au contrle de l'tat ou des rgions.

Autre exemple avec le service de distribution des eaux. Bon nombre de villes franaises sont revenues  une gestion publique car le priv  but lucratif se gavait et faisait augmenter le prix de l'eau. La question n'est donc pas "public contre priv" mais plutt de dfinir les services qui doivent tre rglements par l'tat, le rgalien. Mais dire qu'un service rgalien doit tre soumis  la loi du march est un non sens, parce qu'invitablement cela fera augmenter le cot du service (la part donne  l'actionnaire), en mme temps que le risque d'un maque d'anticipation, genre pnurie de masques et de lits puisque l'tat s'est comport comme un prdateur du priv pour faire baisser les dpenses de sant. 

Le problme est de dire qu'un tat se gre comme une entreprise, c'est le slogan "la startup nation", c'est l'opposition voulue entre l'ambition personnelle et la cohsion sociale. Au final on peut dire que c'est une question idologique puisque cela rejoint la dfinition du nolibralisme qui affirme que la loi du march est la seule valable. Mais l encore on peut douter qu'il s'agisse vraiment d'une idologie avec des dmonstrations de cause  effet, comme la thorie du ruissellement jamais observe. Il s'agit en fait d'une vaste fumisterie organise par une bande de rapaces en col blanc qui opposent l'intrt individuel et progrs social, comme si l'on ne pouvait pas trouver de juste quilibre, pour finalement dtruire l'tat et donc la dmocratie pour leur seul profit.

Cela fait une quarantaine d'anne que nous baignons dans cet tat d'esprit, aussi certains pensent que c'est une idologie. Mais c'est juste une grosse arnaque qui ne tient que par un rabchage continu et incessant. Aucun esprit sain ne peut prtendre que la loi du march est adapte pour grer le monde. On le voit d'autant plus facilement aujourd'hui avec les problmes sanitaires et cologiques. Ce n'est pas idologique, c'est une vidence et a l'a toujours t puisque le nolibralisme ne repose sur aucune dmonstration valide. D'o prcisment le rabchage de productivit, rentabilit, comptitivit venant combler ce manque de bon sens pour nous empcher de rflchir. Tant que ces slogans nous hanteront l'esprit comme des priorits absolues nous seront incapables de trouver des solutions. C'est le dfi des nouvelles gnrations de les remettre  leur juste place, c'est  dire derrire les intrts vitaux sociaux et cologiques.

----------


## Neckara

> Mais le public n'est pas une garantie de succs non plus, hein. Je dis juste que "le priv c'est mieux", ou "le public c'est mieux", c'est une question idologique, pas une question de mesures relles.


Mes propos taient un peu ambigu donc je vais prciser ma pense.


Je disais grossirement que cela signifiait la fin du service publique au profit du priv. Dans un premier temps, le priv aura un ratio qualit/prix bien suprieure  celui du publique qui s'effondre. Cela lui permettra de le concurrencer, gagner des parts de marchs, et de le faire disparatre plus vite aprs en revanche c'est l o on risque en effet d'avoir de trs gros problmes avec le priv quand le publique n'existera plus et ne servira plus de rfrence.


De manire idologique, je pense que l'tat doit assurer un minimum de fonctions, rgaliennes, la police, les pompiers, les juges, les hpitaux, l'ducation, etc. Des choses pour lesquelles la qualit est plus importante que la rentabilit (ce qui est diffrent du simple fait de faire des bnfices).

Par exemple pour les coles, je ne fais pas confiance au priv, notamment car un certain nombre d'coles ont des liens trop troit avec certaines sectes Je pense qu'il faudrait au moins que les coles puissent tre au minimum semi-publique.


Enfin bref, je digresse.
Graisse.

----------


## benjani13

On s'tait malheureusement habitu aux gardes  vues arbitraire, mais maintenant les policiers ont un nouveau joujou pour aller harceler en plus les avocats et familles des prvenus : l'amende pour rassemblement de plus de 10 personnes. Devant un tribunal, la police dbarque pour verbaliser les quelques personnes qui attendent devant la sortie d'un prvenu : famille, avocats...

https://twitter.com/VMeynial/status/1264294881490620423

----------


## tanaka59

> On s'tait malheureusement habitu aux gardes  vues arbitraire, mais maintenant les policiers ont un nouveau joujou pour aller harceler en plus les avocats et familles des prvenus : l'amende pour rassemblement de plus de 10 personnes. Devant un tribunal, la police dbarque pour verbaliser les quelques personnes qui attendent devant la sortie d'un prvenu : famille, avocats...
> 
> https://twitter.com/VMeynial/status/1264294881490620423


Faut manifester par paire de 9 /

----------


## David_g

De toute y'a rien  tirer de la BRAVM.. 

entre leur arrive  15 regroupe (on dirait une scne de film), le fait de considrer un regroupement commun plusieurs groupes, d'attendre devant la sortie pro du palais (Tips : ils pourront verbaliser  chaque procs du coup), et le fait qu'il se pointe l comme par hasard  l'heure de la sortie du Palais de personnes relaxs qu'ils avaient envoys en garde  vue..  c'est magnifique.

----------


## foetus

> Faut manifester par paire de 9 /


Non tu as tord tort  ::nono::  c'est 1 paire de 4.5  ::ptdr::

----------


## Jipt

> Non tu as tord  c'est 1 paire de 4.5


 ::nono:: 
C'est _tu as tort_ ! Faut arrter avec les fake words ! Info.

----------


## David_g

donc au final Macron a appel : 
un boulanger sur la liste de Collomb totalement par hasard et totalement  l'improvisteEric zeymour maltrait sauvagement par deux insultes dans la rue.De villiers pour l'assurer que si le reste du monde culturel peut aller se faire cuire le cul, on va pas le laisser lui dans la mouiseBigard qui a une analyse conomique incomparable sur la situation.

Ben on est pas sorti le cul des ronces, je vous le dis. 

Je passerais sur l'aspect politique des personnes appeles.

----------


## benjani13

La fin de notre dmocratie en quatre tape sur Twitter. 

Etape 1 : une vido de la chanteuse Camlia Jordana sur France 2 o elle voque la peur de la police parmi les banlieusard, o elle dit elle mme : 



> Il y a des milliers de personnes qui ne se sentent pas en scurit face  un flic et jen fais partie


https://twitter.com/ONPCofficiel/sta...12650051096576

Etape 2 : Le ministre de l'intrieur Castaner retweet la vido en faisant pt toutes les limites du vocabulaire de la condamnation:



> Non madame,  les hommes et les femmes qui vont travailler tous les matins en banlieue  ne se font pas  massacrer pour nulle autre raison que leur couleur de peau .
> Ces propos mensongers et honteux alimentent la haine & la violence. Ils appellent une condamnation sans rserve.


https://twitter.com/CCastaner/status...87881801940992

Etape 3 : un journaliste rapporte que le syndicat de police Alliance porte plainte contre la chanteuse: 



> "Je ne me sens pas en scurit face  un flic" : le syndicat de police Alliance annonce saisir le procureur de la Rpublique aprs les propos sur les "violences policires" de la chanteuse Camlia Jordana dans l'mission de Laurent Ruquier #ONPC (@LCI
> )


https://twitter.com/WilliamMolinie/s...98519752216576

Etape 4 : toute la fachosphre associ aux bots LREM habituelles tombent ensemble sur la chanteuse. L je vous met pas de lien particulier a en vaut pas la peine et vous le verrez vite...



Conclusion: Il devient impossible d'apporter toute critique sur la police. Le pige se referme sur nous, Castaner insiste bien sur le fait que son message "alimentent la haine", le mettant de fait sous le coup de la nouvelle Loi Avia, bien pratique... Il sera bientt plus possible de poster la moindre vido de violence policire, plus mme possible d'en parler.

Sinon, le simple fait que le ministre de l'intrieur ait rien d'autres  foutre que de commenter la tl (#trump). Ou bien, plus probablement, ce message du ministre de l'intrieur a t exig par les syndicats de police. Les syndicats tiennent le ministres, ils ont bien fait comprendre  Castaner qu'il n'y a plus que les flics pour le faire tenir, Castaner est  leur merci.

----------


## Ryu2000

> donc au final Macron a appel :


Ce n'est pas grave que Macron ait appel ces personnes.
Macron a essay de faire croire qu'il se proccupait des artisans, de la culture, des bars, etc. Ce n'est pas un drame d'essayer de gagner de la popularit quand t'es un politicien.
Par contre appeler Eric Zemmour c'tait un peu n'importe quoi...

L'important c'est que le gouvernement publie un chancier pour savoir quand et comment les tablissements vont rouvrir.

Les pays frugaux de l'UE lvent les boucliers contre le plan franco-allemand de relance



> Les Pays-Bas, l'Autriche, le Danemark et la Sude ont prsent ce samedi 23 mai leur propre proposition de plan d'aide conomique face  la pandmie de coronavirus. Pour ces pays connus pour leur rigueur budgtaire, hors de question daccepter la petite rvolution pour lUnion europenne que reprsente le plan de Paris et Berlin de 500 milliards deuros, bas sur une mutualisation des dettes.

----------


## David_g

> Etape 3 : un journaliste rapporte que le syndicat de police Alliance porte plainte contre la chanteuse: 
> https://twitter.com/WilliamMolinie/s...98519752216576


Juridiquement, je serais curieux de voir comment ils vont vouloir qualifier cela ? En tout cas, le proc qui va rcuprer a va bien se cogner la tte contre le mur.

----------


## benjani13

> Juridiquement, je serais curieux de voir comment ils vont vouloir qualifier cela ? En tout cas, le proc qui va rcuprer a va bien se cogner la tte contre le mur.


Il n'y a strictement rien, rien ne dit qu'Alliance portera rellement plainte (tout comme on attend la preuve de plainte en diffamation de Laetitia Avia contre Mediapart), c'est un pur effet d'annonce. Au pire c'est une perte de temps pour l'"accus" si on a un proc dans la proche qui peut quand mme lancer l'instruction sur du vent. Et c'est surtout un message  nous tous : dites un mot sur nous, regardez nous une fois de travers, on vous tombera dessus. Bref, ils ne font que confirmer les propose de la chanteuse sur les flics qui font rgner la terreur.

----------


## Neckara

> Juridiquement, je serais curieux de voir comment ils vont vouloir qualifier cela ? En tout cas, le proc qui va rcuprer a va bien se cogner la tte contre le mur.


Si je devais parier sur quelques chose, je serais tenter de miser sur "outrage  agent publique".


Sur le fond du problme, je trouve que son discours est contre-productif, alimentant  la fois une peur irrationnelle des forces de l'ordre, ainsi que des comportements plus belliqueux envers ces derniers, alimentant une tension, qui fera des victimes collatrales. Bref un cercle vicieux.

----------


## Ryu2000

Les frontires vont bientt rouvrir :
Coronavirus : voici les dates de rouverture des frontires des pays europens



>

----------


## tanaka59

Le Benelux, la France et l'Europe germanophones redcouvrent que leur zones transfrontalires sont hyperconnectes en temps normales ... et que sans la clientle trangre absente commence  peser lourd dans le budget des commerants ...

De laveu mme de policiers et de douaniers  la frontire franco-belge ... les situations a juger deviennent de plus en difficile voir kafkaienne ... Il y a mme un trs gros relchement des policiers dans les contrles qui sont bien moins regardant ... Certains laissent mme passer des motifs non essentiel et sans autorisations , c'est dire ...  

Coment je peux affirmer cela ? J'ai des proches qui sont aller en Belgique voir de la famille. 

Tiens  ce sujet j'ai mme un proche qui a une rsidence secondaire en Belgique, qui vient d'tre contact par une association de propritaire pour assigner l'tat Belge en Justice . Des allemands, des anglais, des luxembourgeois, des franais ... Quelques bon avocats, des motifs du styles "entrave  l'accs  la proprit" . Des propritaires de grosses baraques il est vrai ... en cas d'action en justice c'est faire cracher l'tat belge . Les propritaires en question sont loin d'tre mr et madame tout le monde ... Des patrons d'entreprises, des cadres , des commerciaux ... des gens friqus quoi . Prs  tout pour faire cracher l'tat belge.

Bon a un moment la fermeture donne des situations tellement farfelue qu'on se demande si la fermeture sert encore  quelques choses ... Surtout pour les habitants ou chaque trottoirs est en pays trangers ...

Des commerants belges habitants en France proposent mme de ruser pour accueillir en Belgique ... leur client franais ! 

W bon , c'est quand mme comique d'en arriver ...  ::?:  ::(:

----------


## ABCIWEB

> Sur le fond du problme, je trouve que son discours est contre-productif, alimentant  la fois une peur irrationnelle des forces de l'ordre...


Irrationnelle ? Et cette vido, elle est irrationnelle ?


Pour ceux qui ne prendront pas le temps de regarder la vido, je prcise que la victime avait dclar devant une camra et avant s'tre fait borgner, avoir fait le tour de la place d'Italie pour tenter de sortir... 




> Si je devais parier sur quelques chose, je serais tenter de miser sur "outrage  agent publique".


Non, elle n'a cit personne nommment.

Au passage dans la dfinition d'outrage  agent public de wiki, on peut lire en fin d'article :



> * Macronavirus,  quand la fin ?* 
> Pendant la pandmie de covid-19, plusieurs personnes sont interpelles ou gardes  vue  Toulouse pour outrage  personne dpositaire de lautorit publique, aprs avoir affich sur leur domicile des banderoles portant le message  Macronavirus,  quand la fin ? . La Ligue des droits de l'homme ragit en dnonant le procureur de la Rpublique de Toulouse dans un communiqu : "Outre le ridicule qui atteint le procureur et dont il ne semble pas avoir conscience, cest sa volont dlibre de sen prendre  la libert dexpression, mme utilise en termes ironiques, qui inquite. [...] Charg, aux termes de son statut, de faire respecter la libert de tous, le procureur de la Rpublique de Toulouse use dune incrimination pnale dtourne de ses fins dans le but dintimider et de faire taire des opposants politiques."


Ni le manifestant qui s'est fait borgn, ni Camlia Jordana qui critiquait la police, ni ceux qui ont affich des banderoles ironiques, n'ont fait preuve de violence mais ont simplement exerc leur droit de manifester et leur libert d'expression. On peut tre d'accord ou non avec ce qu'ils disent, mais les borgner ou les intimider ou les poursuivre pnalement correspond  la dfinition du fascisme.

----------


## ABCIWEB

> Tiens  ce sujet j'ai mme un proche qui a une rsidence secondaire en Belgique, qui vient d'tre contact par une association de propritaire pour assigner l'tat Belge en Justice . Des allemands, des anglais, des luxembourgeois, des franais ... Quelques bon avocats, des motifs du styles "entrave  l'accs  la proprit" . Des propritaires de grosses baraques il est vrai ... en cas d'action en justice c'est faire cracher l'tat belge . Les propritaires en question sont loin d'tre mr et madame tout le monde ... Des patrons d'entreprises, des cadres , des commerciaux ... des gens friqus quoi . Prs  tout pour faire cracher l'tat belge.


Sauf qu'il n'y pas eu d'entrave  l'accs  la proprit puisqu'ils auraient pu choisir cette proprit comme lieu de confinement. Ensuite la libert de circuler tait restreinte pour tout le monde pour cas de force majeure. A mon avis c'est plutt un plan mont par un cabinet d'avocats pour ponctionner les neuneus riches tout en sachant qu'ils n'ont aucune chance de gagner leur procs. Ou alors un groupement de riches tars, pas impossible avec la consanguinit. Tout le monde a subi des prjudices, entre ceux qui se sont retrouv au chmage partiel, les commerces et les entreprises fermes, les interdictions de visites dans les ehpad, etc. tout le monde pourrait porter plainte donc cela n'a aucune chance d'aboutir.

----------


## Ryu2000

> un groupement de riches tars


C'est dingue de voir des gens qui ont les moyens d'avoir plusieurs domiciles dans plusieurs pays se plaindre autant.
Et de toute faon si ils ont les moyens d'avoir 2 logements, ils ont les moyens de payer l'amende  ::ptdr::  (de toute faon si ils traversent la frontire ils ne vont probablement pas se faire contrler, la police n'a pas les moyens de contrler tout ce qui passe).




> Tout le monde a subi des prjudices


Les commerants sont dj des privilgis parce qu'ils sont ouverts, ce qui n'est pas le cas des bars, des restaurants, des boites de nuit, des salles de sports, des loisirs intrieurs (Karting, Paintball, Accrobranche, Laser Game, Escape Room, Bowling, Billard).
Peut-tre que certains commerces voient moins de clients passer, mais au moins ils ont la chance d'tre ouvert.

Bon l c'est vrai que a doit faire chier plein de Suisses de ne plus pouvoir aller faire leur courses dans les grandes surfaces franaises, mais ils seront bientt autoriss  revenir. (au moins a fait tourner les magasins Suisses pendant un moment). Dans 3 semaines ils pourront revenir.

----------


## Neckara

Vous tes tellement dans la haine primaire de tout reprsentant d'autorits, que vous en venez  tre malhonnte.


C'est bizarre, parce que moi, chaque matin quand je vais bosser, j'ai pas peur des forces de l'ordre, et je ne me prends pas des lacrymos dans la tronche. Pour le cas que tu nous montre, c'est dj lors de manifestations, pas dans la "vie quotidienne", donc tu parles dj d'une chose diffrente. Mais soit.


Si tu regardes correctement l'intgralit de la vido, et n'en retient pas que ce qui t'arrange, on voit qu'il y a dj un gros problme du ct des organisateurs de la manifestation. On voit aussi que contrairement  ce que tu affirmes trs malhonntement, que le manifestant n'tait pas vis, c'tait un accident.






> Ni le manifestant qui s'est fait borgn, ni Camlia Jordana qui critiquait la police, ni ceux qui ont affich des banderoles ironiques, n'ont fait preuve de violence mais ont simplement exerc leur droit de manifester et leur libert d'expression. On peut tre d'accord ou non avec ce qu'ils disent, mais les borgner ou les intimider ou les poursuivre pnalement correspond  la dfinition du fascisme.

----------


## Gunny

> Il n'y a strictement rien, rien ne dit qu'Alliance portera rellement plainte (tout comme on attend la preuve de plainte en diffamation de Laetitia Avia contre Mediapart), c'est un pur effet d'annonce. Au pire c'est une perte de temps pour l'"accus" si on a un proc dans la proche qui peut quand mme lancer l'instruction sur du vent. Et c'est surtout un message  nous tous : dites un mot sur nous, regardez nous une fois de travers, on vous tombera dessus. Bref, ils ne font que confirmer les propose de la chanteuse sur les flics qui font rgner la terreur.


Rpondre  des accusations de violence avec de l'auto-victimisation et des menaces est une technique typique de l'extrme-droite. Je me demande encore quel niveau de dissonance cognitive il faut avoir pour y croire...
Cependant j'ai quand mme un petit espoir, c'est qu'aprs le massacre des gilets jaunes, la peur des les policiers n'est plus limite aux banlieues. J'ai l'impression que la donne a chang  ce sujet (a a chang pour moi personnellement).

Je reste quand mme hallucin que Castaner soit toujours l. Non seulement parce que c'est une brute incomptente, mais aussi parce que n'importe quel autre gouvernement l'aurait fait sauter pour se laver les mains du sang des GJ.

----------


## halaster08

> C'est bizarre, parce que moi, chaque matin quand je vais bosser, j'ai pas peur des forces de l'ordre, et je ne me prends pas des lacrymos dans la tronche.


La demoiselle dans la vido parlait des personnes de couleurs qui vivent en banlieue, je ne croie pas que tu en fasse partie, c'est donc normal que tu ne comprennent pas ...




> on voit qu'il y a dj un gros problme du ct des organisateurs de la manifestation.


Lequel ?
C'est de leur faute si une manifestation a t autoris  un endroit o il y avait des travaux et donc pleins de matriel disponibles pour les habituels casseurs ?
C'est de leur faute si une manifestion autorise est subitement dclare interdite aprs son dpart ?
C'est de leur faute si alors qu'on demande aux manifestants de partir les policiers bloquent toutes les issues ?




> On voit aussi que contrairement  ce que tu affirmes trs malhonntement, que le manifestant n'tait pas vis, c'tait un accident.


Ce manifestant en particulier n'tait pas viser, par contre le groupe dans lequel il tait oui, et la vido montre clairement que contrairement aux recommandation, le policier n'a pas tirer en cloche ET a utilis une munition qui explose a 100m en visant des manifestant  55m, il savait donc que la grenade n'exploserait pas en l'air et risquait clairement de toucher qqn puisqu'il visait dans la directement d'un regroupement de manifestant.
C'est donc clairement pas un accident, sauf pour ceux qui comme toi, refuse de voir la vrit.
a me rappelle le mec "accidentellement" sodomis par une matraque lors d'un interpellation o tu dfendais dj les policiers malgr que tout les fait montrent que tu as tort ...
(t'as vu @Jipt j'ai mis torT rien que pour toi)

----------


## Jon Shannow

Aller ! Quelques nouvelles de la Macronie, en dessins...

D'abord, la pnurie de masques, enfin, la non-pnurie de masques...


Ensuite, le 2nd tour des municipales, en plein coronavirus...


Et enfin, le droit de manifester, de protester, de contester en Macronie...

----------


## benjani13

> Sauf qu'il n'y pas eu d'entrave  l'accs  la proprit puisqu'ils auraient pu choisir cette proprit comme lieu de confinement. Ensuite la libert de circuler tait restreinte pour tout le monde pour cas de force majeure. A mon avis c'est plutt un plan mont par un cabinet d'avocats pour ponctionner les neuneus riches tout en sachant qu'ils n'ont aucune chance de gagner leur procs. Ou alors un groupement de riches tars, pas impossible avec la consanguinit. Tout le monde a subi des prjudices, entre ceux qui se sont retrouv au chmage partiel, les commerces et les entreprises fermes, les interdictions de visites dans les ehpad, etc. tout le monde pourrait porter plainte donc cela n'a aucune chance d'aboutir.


En parlant de neuneu une dput a justement a justement proposer de pouvoir s'affranchir la rgle des 100Km pour pouvoir rejoindre sa rsidence secondaire...
https://www.humanite.fr/scandaleux-l...itesses-689383




> Vous tes tellement dans la haine primaire de tout reprsentant d'autorits, que vous en venez  tre malhonnte.


Tiens voil, nous n'argumentons pas, nous de dbattons pas, nous sommes dans la haine. a me rappelle une certaine faon d'une certaine majorit de museler tout discours d'opposition... C'est toi qui est malhonnte. Tout a t document, la violence systmique dans la police est documente, le racisme systmatique sans la police l'es tout autant. Regarde des interventions des leaders syndicaux de la police (type Alliance, y a qu' voir leur tracts...) et redemande toi de quel ct est la haine.

----------


## Neckara

> Lequel ?
> C'est de leur faute si une manifestation a t autoris  un endroit o il y avait des travaux et donc pleins de matriel disponibles pour les habituels casseurs ?
> C'est de leur faute si une manifestion autorise est subitement dclare interdite aprs son dpart ?
> C'est de leur faute si alors qu'on demande aux manifestants de partir les policiers bloquent toutes les issues ?


 ::?: 

C'est de la responsabilit des organisateurs de s'assurer du bon fonctionnement de la manifestation.

C'est  dire prendre des mesures lorsque a drape, transmettre les informations, organiser l'vacuation, communiquer avec les forces de l'ordre, etc.





> Ce manifestant en particulier n'tait pas viser, par contre le groupe dans lequel il tait oui, et la vido montre clairement que contrairement aux recommandation, le policier n'a pas tirer en cloche ET a utilis une munition qui explose a 100m en visant des manifestant  55m, il savait donc que la grenade n'exploserait pas en l'air et risquait clairement de toucher qqn puisqu'il visait dans la directement d'un regroupement de manifestant.
> C'est donc clairement pas un accident, sauf pour ceux qui comme toi, refuse de voir la vrit.


 ::ptdr::  et c'est moi qui refuse de voir la vrit.

La vido montre clairement que les policiers taient attaqus et que le policier en question s'est fait toucher par un projectile. Tu crois srieusement qu'il rflchissait vraiment  ce moment l ?

Cf rasoir d'Hanlon au passage






> a me rappelle le mec "accidentellement" sodomis par une matraque lors d'un interpellation o tu dfendais dj les policiers malgr que tout les fait montrent que tu as tort ...


 ::ptdr::  et l'affaire a fait pchiiiiit t'aurais peut-tre du regarder les conclusions de l'enqute

"tout les fait" mon cul, oui


On est du niveau conspi 9/11.

----------


## benjani13

Neckara tu me dgoutes, tu craches  la gueule des victimes en leur disant qu'ils l'ont bien cherch. Tu vas lui dire a  elle?




Et non, d'avance, par ce que l'argument va arriver, quand bien mme c'tait une dangereuse factieuse arm de pav (ce qu'elle n'tait pas du tout), les policiers n'ont pas le droit de la massacrer. Les policiers ont le droit d'utiliser la force (et non la violence) et ce de faon proportionne et avec discernement. Rien ne justifie de fracasser un type ou une nana  terre. Rien (relire la dclaration du prfet Grimaud)




> C'est de la responsabilit des organisateurs de s'assurer du bon fonctionnement de la manifestation.


Et c'est de la responsabilit des forces de l'ordre de maintenir l'ordre publique, et ils n'ont pas  faire envenimer les choses. Les manifs aujourd'hui c'est : nassage systmatique sans porte de sortie, des baceux qui foncent dans le tas, des lacrymos partout sans raison. Regarde un peu les doctrines de dsescalade genre en Allemagne, c'est autre chose.




> La vido montre clairement que les policiers taient attaqus et que le policier en question s'est fait toucher par un projectile. Tu crois srieusement qu'il rflchissait vraiment  ce moment l ?


Les policiers ont des rgles dengagement prcises et des rgles d'utilisation de leurs armes prcises. Si ils ne les respectent pas il y a faute. Et ne me sors pas l'argument idiot du "oui mais en situation tendu blablabal". Un policier est form pour grer des situation tendus, c'est son boulot. Si une rgle s'applique "sauf en situation tendu" ce n'est de fait plus une rgle vu qu'un policier utilise ses armes uniquement en situation tendue. C'est tonnant la capacit de certain  vnrer l'tat de droit tout en se permettant la moindre entorse au besoin.




> et l'affaire a fait pchiiiiit t'aurais peut-tre du regarder les conclusions de l'enqute


Tu parles de la police qui enqute sur la police dans une affaire qui touche particulirement  l'image de la police?

----------


## Gunny

> On est du niveau conspi 9/11.


Oui en effet, mais pas du ct que tu crois. a me doit, toi qui d'habitude railles les arguments d'autorit, tu te jettes ici dans leur bras, i.e "la justice/les policiers ont dit a, fin de l'histoire".

----------


## halaster08

> La vido montre clairement que les policiers taient attaqus et que le policier en question s'est fait toucher par un projectile. Tu crois srieusement qu'il rflchissait vraiment  ce moment l ?


C'est son boulot...
C'est comme si tu justifiait qu'un pompier fasse n'importe quoi parce qu'il y a un feu en mme temps.
Et bien sr que le tir que le tir tait rflchi, le policier s'en ai pris une, il est pas content, il veut riposter et vise exprs en tir tendu vers l d'o le projectile est parti. A la limite qu'il est pas bien fait gaffe a la couleur de sa munition pour la distance (ou qu'il l'ai mal valu) je pourrais l'entendre, mais la diffrence entre un tir et en cloche et un tir tendu, non




> et l'affaire a fait pchiiiiit t'aurais peut-tre du regarder les conclusions de l'enqute


Enqute mene par des policiers contre d'autres policiers, pour l'impartialit on repassera ...
Pour les fait, je te rappelle que pendant une interpellation, 4 policiers contre un type, son pantalon serait tomb tout seul, puis un policier aurait gliss et enfonc par accident la moiti de sa tonfa dans le cul du mec, si c'est pas clairement du foutage de gueule a ...
Peu importe que le type soit un connard ou un ange, qu'il le mrite ou non, les faits c'est qu'il y a eu violence volontaire

----------


## Neckara

Bon vous m'excuserez, mais c'est mme pas la peine que je vous rponde.


Je vais me retrouver  avoir une discussion seul face  3 (ou plus). Pas envie de passer ma journe  crire des pavs inutilement vu que vous ne changerez de toute manire pas d'avis.



Vous partez d'une position o vous n'aimez de toute manire pas les formes d'autorit, et tes dans le biais de confirmation,  rechercher tous les lments qui iraient dans votre sens, sans mme chercher  pleinement comprendre le contexte. Vous tes du niveau conspi 9/11, ne vous en dplaise. Ah la 3me tour c'est bizarre !  mais vous n'allez pas chercher plus loin et puis de toute faon, tout le monde nous ment, c'est tous les pourris.

Oui, je ne vais pas vous rpondre sur le fond, c'est inutile dans cet tat d'esprit o ds la premire phrase de la premire rponse, vous essayez de faire un homme de paille, un appel aux sentiments, et  l'indignation. Impossible de tenir une discussion si a commence comme a, dsol.


Fin que voulez-vous que je vous dise balancez des pavs aux policiers, ces mchants, quand vous les voyez, a les rendra plus gentil



Ce n'est pas dans mon genre de fuir, et vous savez que j'ai dj  beaucoup donn dans ce forum. Mais bon, faut aussi que je bosse de temps  en temps. Je vous fais gagner du temps tout aussi bien qu' moi-mme.

----------


## benjani13

> Vous partez d'une position o vous n'aimez de toute manire pas les formes d'autorit, et tes dans le biais de confirmation,  rechercher tous les lments qui iraient dans votre sens, sans mme chercher  pleinement comprendre le contexte. Vous tes du niveau conspi 9/11, ne vous en dplaise. Ah la 3me tour c'est bizarre !  mais vous n'allez pas chercher plus loin et puis de toute faon, tout le monde nous ment, c'est tous les pourris.
> 
> Oui, je ne vais pas vous rpondre sur le fond, c'est inutile dans cet tat d'esprit o ds la premire phrase de la premire rponse, vous essayez de faire un homme de paille, un appel aux sentiments, et  l'indignation. Impossible de tenir une discussion si a commence comme a, dsol.
> 
> 
> Fin que voulez-vous que je vous dise balancez des pavs aux policiers, ces mchants, quand vous les voyez, a les rendra plus gentil


Donc je te parles d'tat de droit et tu me rpond loi du Talion. Sinon ton mpris tu sais ce que tu peux en faire.

----------


## tanaka59

Bonjour, 




> Sauf qu'il n'y pas eu d'entrave  l'accs  la proprit puisqu'ils auraient pu choisir cette proprit comme lieu de confinement. Ensuite la libert de circuler tait restreinte pour tout le monde pour cas de force majeure. A mon avis c'est plutt un plan mont par un cabinet d'avocats pour ponctionner les neuneus riches tout en sachant qu'ils n'ont aucune chance de gagner leur procs. Ou alors un groupement de riches tars, pas impossible avec la consanguinit. Tout le monde a subi des prjudices, entre ceux qui se sont retrouv au chmage partiel, les commerces et les entreprises fermes, les interdictions de visites dans les ehpad, etc. tout le monde pourrait porter plainte donc cela n'a aucune chance d'aboutir.





> C'est dingue de voir des gens qui ont les moyens d'avoir plusieurs domiciles dans plusieurs pays se plaindre autant.
> Et de toute faon si ils ont les moyens d'avoir 2 logements, ils ont les moyens de payer l'amende  (de toute faon si ils traversent la frontire ils ne vont probablement pas se faire contrler, la police n'a pas les moyens de contrler tout ce qui passe).
> 
> 
> Les commerants sont dj des privilgis parce qu'ils sont ouverts, ce qui n'est pas le cas des bars, des restaurants, des boites de nuit, des salles de sports, des loisirs intrieurs (Karting, Paintball, Accrobranche, Laser Game, Escape Room, Bowling, Billard).
> Peut-tre que certains commerces voient moins de clients passer, mais au moins ils ont la chance d'tre ouvert.
> 
> Bon l c'est vrai que a doit faire chier plein de Suisses de ne plus pouvoir aller faire leur courses dans les grandes surfaces franaises, mais ils seront bientt autoriss  revenir. (au moins a fait tourner les magasins Suisses pendant un moment). Dans 3 semaines ils pourront revenir.





> En parlant de neuneu une dput a justement a justement proposer de pouvoir s'affranchir la rgle des 100Km pour pouvoir rejoindre sa rsidence secondaire...
> https://www.humanite.fr/scandaleux-l...itesses-689383


En va en venir  des cas extrmes : 

https://www.infonormandie.com/Yvelin...ux_a27641.html

http://leparticulier.lefigaro.fr/art...-est-squattee/

Une rsidence secondaire squatte ... Puis le propritaire lgitime se retrouve face  une situation rocambolesque ... 

Pour ma part dans ce genre de situation, je me ferai justice moi mme , mme si la loi l'interdit. Quelques gros bras pour me virer manumilitaria les squatteurs. Quitte a dfoncer la porte  la masse ou au tractopelle.  ::roll::  Je n'aurai aucun scrupule  le faire  ::haha::   ::twisted::

----------


## Neckara

> Donc je te parles d'tat de droit et tu me rpond loi du Talion.


Merci de faire la parfaite illustration de ce que je disais

Je n'ai en aucune manire parl ou fait allusion  la loi du Talion.
Il m'est impossible d'avoir une discussion si vous rpondez  ce que je n'ai pas dit/crit.





> Sinon ton mpris tu sais ce que tu peux en faire.


Il n'y a pas de mpris dans mon message.

Pour vous je suis un "mchant", donc vous allez r-interprter (et mme r-inventer) la ralit pour qu'elle colle et confirme cette tiquette que vous m'avez mise.

----------


## Gunny

On est franchement loin de taguer ACAB sur les murs ici. Quand l'actualit est choquante, ce n'est pas une faille de raisonnement que d'tre choqu.

----------


## Neckara

> http://leparticulier.lefigaro.fr/art...-est-squattee/


On ne peut pas lire la fin de l'article.


Pour les squats, depuis quelques annes, c'est devenu un dlit continu, c'est  dire que les policiers *doivent* virer les squatteurs (s'ils font leur travail). S'ils n'agissent pas, il faut contacter le prfet qui devrait donner l'ordre s'il n'est pas incomptent.

----------


## Neckara

> On est franchement loin de taguer ACAB sur les murs ici. Quand l'actualit est choquante, ce n'est pas une faille de raisonnement que d'tre choqu.


Non, cela n'a rien  voir avec l'actualit.

Cela a  voir avec le fait qu'on s'est servi d'un homme de paille pour jeter lopprobre sur moi, disant que je "dgote" et "crache  la gueule des victimes".

----------


## halaster08

> Pour vous je suis un "mchant", donc vous allez r-interprter (et mme r-inventer) la ralit pour qu'elle colle et confirme cette tiquette que vous m'avez mise.


Bravo, tu viens de gagner le championnat du monde de l'gocentrisme.
La perception des faits de violences  policires de tous les gens du forum politiques ne tourne en effet qu'autour de l'tiquette qu'on t'a coll et tout le monde ici attend bien sur  chaque nouveau sujet que tu donnes ton avis clair pour le plaisir de pouvoir dire le contraire.
Mais que va devenir ce forum maintenant que tu as perc notre secret  jour ?

edit: fait attention avec tes citations, tu cites un message avec mon nom vers un article que je n'ai pas post.
(mais bon a doit encore tre un complot pour coller avec cette fichu tiquette ...)

----------


## Neckara

> Bravo, tu viens de gagner le championnat du monde de l'gocentrisme.
> La perception des faits de violences  policires de tous les gens du forum politiques ne tourne en effet qu'autour de l'tiquette qu'on t'a coll et tout le monde ici attend bien sur  chaque nouveau sujet que tu donnes ton avis clair pour le plaisir de pouvoir dire le contraire.
> Mais que va devenir ce forum maintenant que tu as perc notre secret  jour ?


Ce n'est encore une fois pas ce que j'ai dit.

Et vous faites par l la parfaite illustration de mes propos




> edit: fait attention avec tes citations, tu cites un message avec mon nom vers un article que je n'est pas post.
> (mais bon a doit encore tre un complot pour coller avec cette fichu tiquette ...)


Non, c'est un bug du forum qu'ils n'ont toujours pas corrig.

En gros quand tu cites plusieurs messages dans une rponse, dans tes futures rponses, ces messages seront encore cits. Donc l, j'ai cit le message, j'ai supprim le texte entre la premire quote et le dbut du passage que je voulais citer.

Ce bug est super-chiant.

----------


## tanaka59

> On ne peut pas lire la fin de l'article.
> 
> Pour les squats, depuis quelques annes, c'est devenu un dlit continu, c'est  dire que les policiers *doivent* virer les squatteurs (s'ils font leur travail). S'ils n'agissent pas, il faut contacter le prfet qui devrait donner l'ordre s'il n'est pas incomptent.


En France les locataires verreux on plus de droit que les propritaires ...

Un squatteur  48 h pour faire une dclaration frauduleuse ... Le propritaire lgitime doit fournir un justificatif de type facture eau/gaz/lectricit ... sur le laps de temps des 48h pour faire procder  l'expulsion ...

Le plus dramatique et le plus absurde c'est quand la justice se retourne contre le propritaire lgitime qui se retrouve lui mme expulsable de son logement principale ET secondaire ... faute de pouvoir assumer toutes les charges ...

Plusieurs situation de la sorte ont dj t relat dans les mdias :

> Le propritaire lgitime vend sa rsidence principale et part en location. Il est toujours propritaire d'une rsidence secondaire... qui se retrouve squatte . Le propritaire lgitime se retrouve dans une situation financire ou la justice, les banques et les cranciers comme l'eau/le gaz lui rclament des factures et se retournent contre lui. Forcement les squatteurs ne se privent pas de laisser des tuiles .. Les assurances ne suivent pas car impossible de payer des assurances maisons. 

Et la c'est le drame, la justice condamne le propritaire lgitime et il perd tout ... Ou comment ruiner une personne . Puis bien entendu pour enfoncer le clou, souvent les squatteurs assignent en justice pour logement insalubre et rclame des dommages et intrts ... Alors le propritaire lgitime se retrouve ... SDF . 

Dans ce genre de situation vous y laisser souvent toute une vie d'investissement ... et on ne parle pas forcement de "riche" ... mais de monsieur et de madame tout le monde.

----------


## Jipt

> Si je devais parier sur quelques chose, je serais tenter de miser sur "outrage  agent publique".


Te rends-tu compte que tu n'es mme pas capable de recopier correctement ce que tu viens de lire, pour l'afficher ensuite sans vergogne avec une norme faute ?

Ce sujet ayant t rebattu un nombre considrable de fois (avec sur la fin l'impression que tu avais compris), force est de constater que tu fais la preuve par a + b que tu ne comprends pas ce que tu cris et, pire, que tu ne comprends pas plus ce que tu (re)lis.
Oui, je sais, tu vas nous dire que tu n'as pas le temps de nous faire des beaux textes bien lchs, que tu ne relis qu'en diagonale, etc., tu nous fais le coup  chaque fois mais pas moyen que tu changes d'attitude alors que tu sais qu'elle est fausse.
Dramatique

Comment alors te faire confiance dans tes discours, qui en deviennent du coup tous invalides ?

Exemple :



> Sur le fond du problme, je trouve que *son* discours est contre-productif,


le discours de qui ? De David_g ? Du _proc qui va rcuprer a_ ? De quelqu'un d'autre que tu ne cites pas ?

Oui je sais, je suis HS, mais encore une fois, halte aux fake words, sinon on ne se comprend pas et donc on parle pour ne rien dire, ce qui ne rime  rien et gaspille de l'espace disque pour rien, ce qui n'est pas bien pour la plante et pour nos petites vies minables, quoi qu'en pensent certains en pensant  la leur.

----------


## Neckara

> Un squatteur  48 h pour faire une dclaration frauduleuse ... Le propritaire lgitime doit fournir un justificatif de type facture eau/gaz/lectricit ... sur le laps de temps des 48h pour faire procder  l'expulsion ...


Ce dlait de 48h ne peut plus exister lgalement vu que le dlit est maintenant continu.




> Et la c'est le drame, la justice condamne le propritaire lgitime et il perd tout ... Ou comment ruiner une personne . Puis bien entendu pour enfoncer le clou, souvent les squatteurs assignent en justice pour logement insalubre et rclame des dommages et intrts ... Alors le propritaire lgitime se retrouve ... SDF .


Heu c'est bizarre a.





> Comment alors te faire confiance dans tes discours, qui en deviennent du coup tous invalides ?


Non, mon discours ne devient pas invalide juste parce que tu trouves des fautes d'orthographe ou de grammaires.

a t'arrangerait bien hein a vite de rpondre





> le discours de qui ? De David_g ? Du _proc qui va rcuprer a_ ? De quelqu'un d'autre que tu ne cites pas ?


Si tu avais suivi la conversation tu le saurais

----------


## Neckara

D'ailleurs,  me faire des leons dans toute ta malhonntet.

"Son discours", ne peut dsigner David_g, vu que c'est  lui que je rponds S'il dsignait David_g, j'aurais utilis "ton".

----------


## David_g

Passage rapide mais juridiquement, l' outrage  agent public ne peut que concerner un agent public  et surtout cela ne concernerait pas ce cas l (difficile de considrer une mission de tl comme non publics).

a fera rire son avocat en tout cas si c'tait qualifi comme cela.

A la limite, cela pourrait se qualifier en diffamation (avec peu de chance de russite cependant lors du procs vu qu'elle a bien parl de son ressenti en premier).

----------


## benjani13

Neckara, un dernier message pour toi : tu as au final dtourn le sujet sur la question de la ralit ou non des violences policires et si oui ou non on devrait avoir peur de la police. Mais ce n'tait mme pas le sujet  la base. Reprend mon message sur la vido de Camlia Jordana et des ractions de Castaner et des syndicats de police. La question tait et est toujours : est il normal que le ministre de l'intrieur et le principal syndicat de police te tombent dessus pour une critique de l'institution policire? A-t-on toujours le droit de critiquer la police? Tu as le droit de rejeter les opinions de la chanteuse ou de nous, mais a-t-on toujours le droit d'avoir une opinion sur la police? C'tait bien a  la base le problme que je relevais. Il deviens de plus en plus difficile d'exercer un regard critique sur notre police. Tout critique publique donne lieu comme dans le cas de cette chanteuse d'un retour de bton violent, les journalistes sont empch de faire leur boulot, ils devient de plus en plus difficile de partager des lments de preuves de violences policires (et encore plus avec la loi Avia). L'IGPN ne sert strictement  rien  part blanchir systmatiquement les policiers. Tu as rpondu qu'exercer ce genre de critique ne faisait qu'alimenter une sorte de haine contre la police. As ce moment l, quand as on le droit d'exercer un regarde critique et donner son opinion sur la police? Comment en tant que citoyen on se protge de notre propre police? L est l question.

----------


## benjani13

Sur la tentative de retour de la pseudo gauche au travers de l'cologie, la future arnaque de 2022.

----------


## Marco46

> Sur la tentative de retour de la pseudo gauche au travers de *la pseudo* cologie, la future arnaque de 2022.


Fixed.

C'est le discours classique anti-nuclaire pro-olien / solaire. De quoi renvoyer nos enfants au moyen-ge en 30 ans.

----------


## benjani13

Merci Marco pour le fix, tu as bien raison : c'est la double peine.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Sur le fond du problme, je trouve que son discours est contre-productif, alimentant  la fois une peur irrationnelle des forces de l'ordre, ainsi que des comportements plus belliqueux envers ces derniers, alimentant une tension, qui fera des victimes collatrales. Bref un cercle vicieux.


En fait, tu ne dis qu'une nerie de plus. Ce n'est pas un discours, mais l'expression d'un sentiment. En quoi est-ce que a peut-tre contre-productif d'exprimer ce que l'on ressent face  un problme. Car, c'est un problme.
Normalement, le sentiment que l'on devrait ressentir en voyant la police, c'est un sentiment de scurit. 
On peut, parfois avoir peur d'une amende, quand on est en infraction, mais de l  se sentir de l'inscurit, c'est--dire l'exact oppos de ce que la police est sense reprsenter, c'est un problme. Et, parler de ce problme, est sain et PRODUCTIF.
Ce qui est contre-productif, c'est la raction de Castaner et du syndicat. En fait, ces deux "autorits" auraient du s'emparer de cette intervention, pour demander une enqute interne, faire un travail sur la police, et comment il se fait que des personnes n'ayant rien  se reprocher, puissent ressentir de l'inscurit en prsence de policiers. 
Bref, tout l'inverse de ce qui se passe. 




> C'est bizarre, parce que moi, chaque matin quand je vais bosser, j'ai pas peur des forces de l'ordre, et je ne me prends pas des lacrymos dans la tronche.


H bien, tant mieux pour toi. Mais, fais attention quand mme, une bavure est si vite arrive. Pour ma part, je suis blanc, j'ai la cinquantaine bien tasse, mon casier judiciaire est vierge, et je ne suis pas du genre  contrevenir  la loi. Eh, bien, je te dirais que je ne me sens pas trs rassur en voyant des policiers. Mme en n'ayant rien  me reprocher. Et, oui, comme cette femme (que je ne connaissais pas avant) je ne me sens plus en scurit en prsence de policiers.
Tu es trop jeune pour avoir connu, mais dans les annes 90, on a eu, suite  plusieurs attentats, l'arme dans les rues et les mtros ( l'poque je vivais  Marseille). Ben, je me sentais bien plus en scurit avec l'arme en ville,  cette poque, qu'avec les policiers aujourd'hui. Pourtant, c'est anxiogne de voir l'arme, arme au poing, se balader dans les rues.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Pour ma part dans ce genre de situation, je me ferai justice moi mme , mme si la loi l'interdit. Quelques gros bras pour me virer manumilitaria les squatteurs.


C'est ce qu'il faut faire de toute faon. Il ne faut pas trop l'annoncer non plus, parce que a pourrait avoir une rpercussion ngative sur l'affaire...

Si ils squattent depuis plus de 48h la police n'a pas le droit de les virer. Donc il faut aller casser la gueule aux squatteurs soit mme.
Mais il y a des belles histoires quand mme :
Maison squatte  Garges-ls-Gonesse : Cest grce  la cit quil a rcupr sa maison !
Des jeunes de cit dlogent 16 Roms squattant une maison pour la rendre  son propritaire
Bon aprs il faut esprer que les squatteurs ne vont pas faire un procs. Parce que quand tu vires des squatteurs la justice n'est clairement pas de ton ct.
Il ne faut pas qu'il y ait de tmoin, il ne faut pas que ce soit prmdit.
Il faut juste aller avec des gens dissuasif et demander poliment aux squatteurs de foutre le camps. Il y a mme moyen d'tre sympa en disant "je vous laisse jusqu' demain midi pour partir.

a ne donne pas envie d'avoir plusieurs proprits (la plupart des gens galrent dj pour en acqurir une seule).




> la future arnaque de 2022.


Ouais c'est possible que le systme essaie de faire lire un "colo" en 2022, alors que les trucs comme EELV c'est encore pire qu'LREM en ralit.

----------


## tanaka59

> C'est ce qu'il faut faire de toute faon. Il ne faut pas trop l'annoncer non plus, parce que a pourrait avoir une rpercussion ngative sur l'affaire...


Tout  fait on se fait justice soit , mme et on se dmerde pour que cela soit propre. Et la rgle 1 on ne prvient surtout pas la police. 




> Si ils squattent depuis plus de 48h la police n'a pas le droit de les virer. Donc il faut aller casser la gueule aux squatteurs soit mme.
> Mais il y a des belles histoires quand mme :
> Maison squatte  Garges-ls-Gonesse : Cest grce  la cit quil a rcupr sa maison !
> Des jeunes de cit dlogent 16 Roms squattant une maison pour la rendre  son propritaire
> Bon aprs il faut esprer que les squatteurs ne vont pas faire un procs. Parce que quand tu vires des squatteurs la justice n'est clairement pas de ton ct.
> Il ne faut pas qu'il y ait de tmoin, il ne faut pas que ce soit prmdit.
> Il faut juste aller avec des gens dissuasif et demander poliment aux squatteurs de foutre le camps. Il y a mme moyen d'tre sympa en disant "je vous laisse jusqu' demain midi pour partir.


Certains on la parade et achte un bien ou un service ... avec facture + nom prnom du squatteur et adresse du propritaire ... Rsultat ? Impossible  dlog une facture fait fois de domicile ... 




> a ne donne pas envie d'avoir plusieurs proprits (la plupart des gens galrent dj pour en acqurir une seule).


Cela donne une situation ubuesque est tout bonnement scandaleuse pour les squatteurs sont plus protgs que les propritaires ... Qui eux doivent continuer de payer, assign en justice avec une bureaucratie qui se retourne forcement contre eux. 

Les problmes que cela gnr : 

> des marchands de sommeils dans des logements insalubres.
> trop ou pas assez de logement sociaux ... A la clef des communes pnalises car c'est des gouffres en termes d'aides publiques. De l'autre des communes ou les rgles d'urbanismes ne permettent pas de construire plus de logement car on frise les 100 % d'occupation des sols , avec la encore des amendes  la clef 
> une suroccupation et une pnurie de logement sociaux
> des propritaires qui ne sont pas couvert en cas de risques naturels (type scheresse, champignon comme la mrule , glissement de terrain ... )
> une pnurie de location dans le priv , ou alors des prix et des conditions prohibitives , ou alors des locations  des lumires des bassins de vie et d'emploi
> des propritaires dans limpossibilit de faire des travaux a cause de locataires souvent ags , prsent depuis plus de 30 ou 40 ans ...  reloger au frais du propritaire le temps des travaux  prix identique ! 

Pour ce dernier exemple, je me souviens d'un couple de soixantenaires, devant reloger quelques mois un couple de personnes gs de plus de 80 ans . Le but tait de faire des travaux de toiture. Le problme est que le couple de personne ags lous la maison depuis les annes 1980  350  par mois ... dans un secteur ou la location est  600  en moyenne depuis les annes 2000 ! A moins de sortir du chapeau 300  par mois ... Ce qui bien videment tait impossible . Les propritaires ont t condamn par la justice via le fille des locataires,  payer des dommages et intrts ... pour absence de solution  350  identique ... 

Cela prouve bien qu'une fois de plus en France, on en arrive  des situations totalement aberrantes voir absurdes !

Dans d'autres pays cela aurait t,  la charge du locataire de chercher  se loger  ses frais ... et non  ceux du propritaire !

----------


## Jipt

> Ce *dlait* de 48h ne peut plus exister lgalement vu que le dlit est maintenant continu.


Ce quoi ?




> Non, mon discours ne devient pas invalide juste parce que tu trouves des fautes d'orthographe ou de grammaires.
> 
> a t'arrangerait bien hein a vite de rpondre


Mais non, la preuve avec tout ce qui suit.

Et d'abord ce ne sont pas des fautes d'orthographe ou de grammaire, c'est du foutage de gueule et du mpris pour les lecteurs.



Par ailleurs, je persiste et signe  dire que dans la page que tu citais il est question d'agent *public*, tu as lu cette page, mais son contenu n'a pas fait son petit chemin dans ta tte puisque tu n'es pas capable de rcrire ce que tu as vu/lu.

Et j'ai eu la bont de ne pas relever ton _tenter_ qui est une vraie abomination

Bref, certains reconnaissent et corrigent, a ne va pas plus loin et on peut les applaudir, exemple :



> Non tu as tord tort  c'est 1 paire de 4.5


et voir le post qui suit si vous cliquez sur le lien vers celui de _foetus_, les autres, bah, il va bientt falloir que je les passe en "ignors", l'ennui c'est quand ils sont cits, avec les erreurs. C'est fatigant.




> Si tu avais suivi la conversation tu le saurais


Je la suis depuis le dbut, mais passons.




> Non, c'est un bug du forum qu'ils n'ont toujours pas corrig.
> 
> En gros quand tu cites plusieurs messages dans une rponse, dans tes futures rponses, ces messages seront encore cits. Donc l, j'ai cit le message, j'ai supprim le texte entre la premire quote et le dbut du passage que je voulais citer.
> 
> Ce bug est super-chiant.


Tu as le droit d'diter tes messages, hein !




> (t'as vu @Jipt j'ai mis torT rien que pour toi)


 ::zoubi:: 
Et le monde entier en profite. Essayons de redresser la barre et lestorts, les trucs tordus, quoi  ::P:

----------


## Ryu2000

> Sur la tentative de retour de la pseudo gauche au travers de l'cologie


J'ai mal interprt le truc ou ils critiquent vraiment l'UE et les bourgeois de gauche ?
Ils se foutent mme de la gueule des films qui font jouer  Vincent Lindon le rle d'un ouvrier.  ::mouarf:: 

- Est-ce que tu peux me donner une ide de centre gauche ?
- L'Europe c'est la paix.
- Alors oui, il y a 10% de chmage dans le pays, les services publics sont en miette, c'est la guerre sociale gnralise, mais enfin oui l'Europe c'est la paix.

- Est-ce que tu peux me donner une autre vague ide de centre gauche ?
- L'ouverture c'est mieux que le repli.

Les politiciens c'est un peu comme les marques, ils essaient de surfer sur la mode, l c'est l'cologie, donc ils font du greenwashing comme Apple, Google, Facebook, etc.
 force de se faire manipuler il y a des gens qui ouvrent les yeux et qui se rendent compte de la supercherie.
Bon en tout cas a fait plaisir de voir des gens qui se mfient de Yannick Jadot. Ce type c'est Macron dguis en cologiste.

----------


## David_g

> White House adviser Kevin Hassett: "Our human capital stock is ready to go back to work." #HumanCapitalStock


Ben pure au USA, a envoie du rve en ce moment.  J'espere que votre "human capital stock" chez vous va bien. prenez en soin.

----------


## Gunny

> Ben pure au USA, a envoie du rve en ce moment.  J'espere que votre "human capital stock" chez vous va bien. prenez en soin.


Brought to you par un pays qui est entr en guerre civile sur le droit d'avoir des esclaves.

----------


## benjani13

> Ben pure au USA, a envoie du rve en ce moment.  J'espere que votre "human capital stock" chez vous va bien. prenez en soin.


On a rien  leur envier, le vocabulaires des "ressources humaines" est dj bien ancr chez nous depuis longtemps.

----------


## el_slapper

> Etape 1 : une vido de la chanteuse Camlia Jordana sur France 2 o elle voque la peur de la police parmi les banlieusard, o elle dit elle mme : 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				Il y a des milliers de personnes qui ne se sentent pas en scurit face  un flic et jen fais partie


Surtout que factuellement, elle a raison. J'ai tran mes gutres quotidiennement  Gare du Nord pendant 15 ans, et ce sont toujours les noirs que les flics emmerdent (pas tellement les arabes, mais ils sont beaucoup moins nombreux. Les blancs, eux, sont lgion, et jamais emmerds). Je ne sais pas si ils sont dangereux (c'est bien possible), mais en tous cas, moi, ils ne m'ont jamais fait chier... mme quand ils m'ont vu sauter par dessus les tripodes (je sais, c'est mal, mais c'tait pour la science, a m'a permis d'apprendre que quant tu est blanc et en cravate,tu peux sauter par dessus les tripodes, les flics ne te font mme pas chier).




> (.../...)Sur le fond du problme, je trouve que son discours est contre-productif, alimentant  la fois une peur irrationnelle des forces de l'ordre, ainsi que des comportements plus belliqueux envers ces derniers, alimentant une tension, qui fera des victimes collatrales. Bref un cercle vicieux.


Donc tu prfre que ces gens l continuent  se faire harceler sans ragir? Je ne dis pas taper, je dis harceler. J'ai t tmoin de a des dizaines de fois. Les cowboys de la police ferroviaire, particulirement. Tu est blanc et tu as des pieds sur la banquette? Tu auras droit  des gros yeux. Tu est noir et tu as des pieds sur la banquette? Tu est bon pour un contrle complet. La mme quipe. Le mme wagon. (la Police RATP m'a parue plus civilise, mais je ne l'ai pas croise beaucoup, donc mon chantillon n'est pas reprsentatif. La police SNCF, j'ai de l'chantillon. Vaste.)

Et ils devraient dire merci?




> C'est bizarre, parce que moi, chaque matin quand je vais bosser, j'ai pas peur des forces de l'ordre, et je ne me prends pas des lacrymos dans la tronche. Pour le cas que tu nous montre, c'est dj lors de manifestations, pas dans la "vie quotidienne", donc tu parles dj d'une chose diffrente. Mais soit.


Tu est blanc? Alors tu as autant de raisons que moi d'avoir peur (enfin, de la police). Ces gens l sont dans une autre situation. Aprs, on parle de l'Ile de France. A Montpellier, les flics, c'est simple, je ne les vois quasiment pas, donc un noir de mon quartier (il y en a) n'aurait aucune raison de craindre des policiers qui ne sont jamais l ou il est. Je ne sais pas ce qu'il en est  la Mosson, hein, je parle juste de mon quartier peinard au sud est. En Ile de France, ils ont _ minima_ des raisons rationnelles et mesurables de craindre le harclement policier.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Aprs, on parle de l'Ile de France.


Je me souviens, quand j'tais  Marseille, il m'est arriv un truc assez parlant.

Nous avions une vieille R16 dont la peinture ne se voyait pratiquement plus (ce qu'un ami magrbin appelait, en se moquant de moi, "une voiture d'arabes"  ::lol::  - il disait : "si les franais commencent  voler les voitures des arabes, o va le monde !"  ::mrgreen:: ).

Un jour, mon pre tait venu nous rendre visite, et on va faire un tour en voiture. Comme nous tions trop nombreux, on prend les 2 voitures, la XM quasi neuve de mon paternel et la R16. On arrive a un rond point, mon pre tait devant, il y avait des flics qui faisaient des contrles. Mon pre passe sans soucis, et moi, le flic me fait signe de m'arrter. Je m'arrte, baisse la vitre, le flic se penche, me voit, et me dit que c'est bon, je peux continuer... 

Je pense qu'il s'attendait  voir un arabe ou un noir, et du coup, il m'a laiss partir sans aucun contrle.

Bon, a peut-tre pour une autre raison, je ne fais aucune conclusion, mais a ressemble quand mme fort  un dlit de facis...  ::?:

----------


## benjani13

> Je me souviens, quand j'tais  Marseille, il m'est arriv un truc assez parlant.
> 
> Nous avions une vieille R16 dont la peinture ne se voyait pratiquement plus (ce qu'un ami magrbin appelait, en se moquant de moi, "une voiture d'arabes"  - il disait : "si les franais commencent  voler les voitures des arabes, o va le monde !" ).
> 
> Un jour, mon pre tait venu nous rendre visite, et on va faire un tour en voiture. Comme nous tions trop nombreux, on prend les 2 voitures, la XM quasi neuve de mon paternel et la R16. On arrive a un rond point, mon pre tait devant, il y avait des flics qui faisaient des contrles. Mon pre passe sans soucis, et moi, le flic me fait signe de m'arrter. Je m'arrte, baisse la vitre, le flic se penche, me voit, et me dit que c'est bon, je peux continuer... 
> 
> Je pense qu'il s'attendait  voir un arabe ou un noir, et du coup, il m'a laiss partir sans aucun contrle.
> 
> Bon, a peut-tre pour une autre raison, je ne fais aucune conclusion, mais a ressemble quand mme fort  un dlit de facis...


Effectivement ce sont juste des "anecdotes" mais j'en ai t tmoins  plusieurs reprises. Je me rappelle dans les couloirs du mtro un groupe de policer (ou la police RATP je ne sais plus), qui stoppent les deux seuls maghrebin, avec le chef grand sourire qui se frotte les mains en les regardant.

Une autre fois qui m'a bien fait marrer. C'tait vers 21H30 le premier mai l'anne dernire, apro festif aprs les manifs. Je part vers le mtro en mme temps qu'un pote que je me suis fait sur place, un gars d'origine maghrbine. On discute sur le chemin, mais  un moment je me retrouve  marcher un pas en arrire, et  ce moment l on tombe sur trois policier qui stoppent le gars et lui demande de fouiller son sac  dos. Mais le policier en question avait pas compris que je marchais avec lui, et dans un premier temps me regarde mme pas. Je m'arrte du coup  la hauteur de mon pote et le policier comprend que j'tais avec lui, et se retrouve gn et "se force"  me fouiller par commodit, pour pas que a se voit trop qu'ils ont stopp mon pote jusque par qu'il tait maghrbin. Les policiers taient trs cordiaux et respectueux au demeurant.

Le journaliste David Dufresne revient dans une interview sur les ractions au tmoignage de la chanteuse : https://www.lesinrocks.com/2020/05/2...-est-etonnant/

----------


## virginieh

Ce qui est triste c'est que le dlit de facis, c'est pas nouveau.
Ce qui fait qu'on en parle autant aujourd'hui en fait ce sont les gilets jaunes.
Ce qui s'est pass pendant les manifs ont cre une ouverture pour en parler.
La seule vraie question, c'est que maintenant que le sujet est entr dans le dbat public qu'est ce que a va devenir ? 
Est ce que la police va voluer dans le bon sens sur ce sujet ? Ou est ce que a va juste jeter de l'huile sur le feu avec des prises de positions plus radicales ? 
Et malheureusement ca risque d'tre la seconde voie qui sera prose par beaucoup.

----------


## benjani13

> Ce qui est triste c'est que le dlit de facis, c'est pas nouveau.
> Ce qui fait qu'on en parle autant aujourd'hui en fait ce sont les gilets jaunes.
> Ce qui s'est pass pendant les manifs ont cre une ouverture pour en parler.
> La seule vraie question, c'est que maintenant que le sujet est entr dans le dbat public qu'est ce que a va devenir ? 
> Est ce que la police va voluer dans le bon sens sur ce sujet ? Ou est ce que a va juste jeter de l'huile sur le feu avec des prises de positions plus radicales ? 
> Et malheureusement ca risque d'tre la seconde voie qui sera prose par beaucoup.


Je t'invite  lire l'article que j'ai link dans mon dernier post qui donnes des lments de rflexion, en deux mots, David Dufresnes analyse que d'un ct oui les ractions policires se radicalisent et bloquent toute reflexion, mais que d'un autre le sujet des violence policires se retrouvent abordes dans une mission lambda sur France 2, qui prouve que le problme devient tellement important qu'il finit par merger dans le grand publique ce qui peut tre notre porte de sortie.

----------


## tanaka59

Bonjour,




> Effectivement ce sont juste des "anecdotes" mais j'en ai t tmoins  plusieurs reprises. Je me rappelle dans les couloirs du mtro un groupe de policer (ou la police RATP je ne sais plus), qui stoppent les deux seuls maghrebin, avec le chef grand sourire qui se frotte les mains en les regardant.
> 
> Une autre fois qui m'a bien fait marrer. C'tait vers 21H30 le premier mai l'anne dernire, apro festif aprs les manifs. Je part vers le mtro en mme temps qu'un pote que je me suis fait sur place, un gars d'origine maghrbine. On discute sur le chemin, mais  un moment je me retrouve  marcher un pas en arrire, et  ce moment l on tombe sur trois policier qui stoppent le gars et lui demande de fouiller son sac  dos. Mais le policier en question avait pas compris que je marchais avec lui, et dans un premier temps me regarde mme pas. Je m'arrte du coup  la hauteur de mon pote et le policier comprend que j'tais avec lui, et se retrouve gn et "se force"  me fouiller par commodit, pour pas que a se voit trop qu'ils ont stopp mon pote jusque par qu'il tait maghrbin. Les policiers taient trs cordiaux et respectueux au demeurant.
> 
> Le journaliste David Dufresne revient dans une interview sur les ractions au tmoignage de la chanteuse : https://www.lesinrocks.com/2020/05/2...-est-etonnant/


Ce type de scne cocasse m'est arriv une fois. Je marche sur le trottoir seul, face  moi je vois surgir une ancienne connaissance du lyce accompagn d'un inconnu. Le pote est marocain (w bon dsol , cela fait clicher  ::mouarf::  ). Je m'avance donc pour le saluer ... Quand au mme moment, je vois pas moins de 15 policiers surgir de nul part  ::lol:: 

On m'a ordonn de circuler sur le champ et que je dguerpisse vite.  ::lol::  Bon aurait pu me contrler , j'avais pas mes papiers sur moi  cet instant la  ::ptdr:: 

Quand la rencontre avec la police devient fortuite.  ::mouarf::

----------


## benjani13

Je sais pas si vous vous souvenez du dput LREM Stphane Trompille, qui s'tait illustr en voulant se fritter avec des gilets jaunes sur un rond point, probablement bien alcoolis (mme si il le rfute et qu'honntement se serait plus... rassurant que de pouvoir faire a dans son tat normal):




Hier, il a t condamn aux prud'homme suite au licenciement contest d'une ex collaboratrice qui l'accusait notamment de harclement sexuel. Le dpute l'avait licenci aprs qu'elle ait commenc  se plaindre de son comportement. Les prud'homme ont reconnus le harclement et dclar nul son licenciement.

En attendant il n'y a toujours pas de mesures claires prises contre ce dput par le groupe LREM, certains se contenant de renvoyer une dcision  la fin de la procdure d'appel dclench par le dput. Ils sont pourtant en gnral bien plus prompt  virer des dputes (et je crois presque uniquement des femmes, d'o le "es") qui ne votent pas dans le bon sens.

https://www.estrepublicain.fr/politi...element-sexuel

----------


## Jon Shannow

> En attendant il n'y a toujours pas de mesures claires prises contre ce dput par le groupe LREM, certains se contenant de renvoyer une dcision  la fin de la procdure d'appel dclench par le dput. Ils sont pourtant en gnral bien plus prompt  virer des dputes (et je crois presque uniquement des femmes, d'o le "es") qui ne votent pas dans le bon sens.
> 
> https://www.estrepublicain.fr/politi...element-sexuel


C'est a le "nouveau monde de Macron", on place une quiche comme ministre des droits des femmes, qui gueule comme un veau contre tout et n'importe quoi, mais on ne fait rien contre un dput zl  leur cause qui est condamn pour harclement sexuel. Je n'ai pas entendu la Schiappa sur ce sujet... tonnant, non ?

----------


## Gunny

Encore une preuve que le progressisme affich par Macron n'est qu'une faade...

----------


## Gunny

https://france3-regions.francetvinfo...e-1833540.html

Je tente une prdiction de la justification de la police :
"Notre agent, peu duqu,  ne connaissait pas la signification du terme 'bougnoule'"
"Le terme 'fils de pute' est sorti de son contexte, notre agent faisait bien videmment rfrence  la progniture masculine d'une pripatticienne"
"Nos agents taient dans une situation trs tendue et ont d dployer leurs armes face  une menace manifeste et immdiate envers leur intgrit physique"
"Cette vido attise la haine envers les policiers, nous allons porter plainte contre son auteur"
"Vous allez faire quoi, aller  la police ?"
"\_(ツ)_/"

----------


## Ryu2000

Comment Merkel a roul Macron comme Kohl avait roul Mitterrand



> Quant au second terme, il relve de la pure mystification. Les Allemands passent pour tre hostiles  une monnaie unique livre au laxisme des pays du Sud,  commencer par la France. La suite de lhistoire allait montrer combien ils allaient bnficier de leuro, aux dpens justement des pays du Sud (dont la France). Il faut donc craindre une autre explication : les Allemands les plus lucides, en tout cas Helmut, ntaient pas si hostiles  la monnaie unique,  condition quelle soit gre et contrle comme le mark. Ce qui fut fait ! Tant sur le plan pratique (*leuro est un euromark, la BCE une Bundesbank europenne*) que symbolique et  territorial  : le sige de la Banque tant tabli  Franc-fort !


C'est sympa d'enfin voir a dans les mdias mainstream !  :+1: 

La division au sein de l'UE est de plus en plus nette.
D'un ct il y a les pays du Sud : Grce, France, Italie, Espagne, Portugal.De l'autre il y a les pays du Nord :  Allemagne, Sude, Danemark, Pays-Bas, Autriche. (on les appelle aussi "*les 5 frugaux*")
On entend pas trop parler des 17 autres pays par contre  ::P: 

====
Du coronavirus peut natre la prochaine crise financire, estime la BCE
No shit, Sherlock  ::ptdr::  ::ptdr::  ::ptdr:: 
Elle n'est pas conomiste c'est une avocate, mais elle a au moins compris a (comme tout le monde, mais avec un train de retard).

Si a se trouve la France va se faire dgager de la zone euro :



> Certains pays pourraient rencontrer des difficults pour rembourser leurs dettes, ce qui augmenterait le risque de les voir *contraints de sortir de la zone euro*, prvient l'institution.

----------


## David_g

https://www.lefigaro.fr/flash-actu/d...-paix-20200525

j'ai tellement ri en lisant cela (en imaginant la tte des gendarmes qui ont du dresser le PV Et qui ont du l"encadrer de suite aprs).

----------


## el_slapper

> Le journaliste David Dufresne revient dans une interview sur les ractions au tmoignage de la chanteuse : https://www.lesinrocks.com/2020/05/2...-est-etonnant/



Il est gentil, ton journaliste, mais "Castaner est dans le dni",c'est une vision bisounounours de la situation. En bon trumpien (le plus trumpien de l'quipe Macron, ou beaucoup ont des tendances), Castaner est dans l'opposition idologique et communicationelle. Il n'est pas l pour mesurer la ralit. Il est l pour faire passer son idologie par tous les moyens, et pour faire taire toute opposition...par le simple biais de la communication, sans rien fair d'illgal.

Castaner n'est pas dans le dni de la ralit, il n'en a rien  foutre de la ralit. C'est trs diffrent. Trs moderne. Et, encore une fois, trs trumpien. Les bushistes avaient dj des tendances, mais moins marques (ils prtendaient que l'important dans la ralit, c'est ce qu'ils allaient en faire - et donc ignorer la ralit actuelle, c'tait pas grave, puisqu'ils allaient la remplacer par une ralit qui leur convenait mieux. Les trumpistes n'ont pas ce genre de coquetteries. Et on en trouve sur les 5 continents)




> C'est a le "nouveau monde de Macron", on place une quiche comme ministre des droits des femmes, qui gueule comme un veau contre tout et n'importe quoi, mais on ne fait rien contre un dput zl  leur cause qui est condamn pour harclement sexuel. Je n'ai pas entendu la Schiappa sur ce sujet... tonnant, non ?


Le pire, c'est que par rapport au reste de l'quipe, elle fait bonne figure.  ::aie::

----------


## benjani13

> Il est gentil, ton journaliste,


Ce n'est pas "mon journaliste", merci bien. Dufresnes bosse sur la police depuis 20 ans, il a crit des bouquins dessus donc son avis peut tre intressant, d'o mon partage. 




> mais "Castaner est dans le dni",c'est une vision bisounounours de la situation. En bon trumpien (le plus trumpien de l'quipe Macron, ou beaucoup ont des tendances), Castaner est dans l'opposition idologique et communicationelle. Il n'est pas l pour mesurer la ralit. Il est l pour faire passer son idologie par tous les moyens


Quelle est l'idologie de Castaner? Est-il assez intelligent pour en avoir une? Il me parait plutt aussi tonn que nous tous de le voir tous les jours  ce poste l.




> , et pour faire taire toute opposition...par le simple biais de la communication, sans rien fair d'illgal.


Les faits prouvent l'inverse, sa police est en roue libre et brise les lois et les codes de conduites. Il utilise sa police de manire  organiser des actions illgales pour casser les mouvements sociaux et toute contestation. En parallle il organise l'impunit de la police. De plus parler d'illgalit comme critre est peu pertinent dans le sens ou il est en capacit de faire rentrer dans la loi ce qu'il souhaite (tat d'urgences, surveillances, etc).




> Castaner n'est pas dans le dni de la ralit, il n'en a rien  foutre de la ralit. C'est trs diffrent. Trs moderne. Et, encore une fois, trs trumpien. Les bushistes avaient dj des tendances, mais moins marques (ils prtendaient que l'important dans la ralit, c'est ce qu'ils allaient en faire - et donc ignorer la ralit actuelle, c'tait pas grave, puisqu'ils allaient la remplacer par une ralit qui leur convenait mieux. Les trumpistes n'ont pas ce genre de coquetteries. Et on en trouve sur les 5 continents)


Je n'arrive donc pas  la mme conclusion. Je vois surtout que Castaner est tenu par les syndicats de police et ne leur refuse rien de peur de perdre le soutien de la police, qui prcipiterai le gouvernement dans sa chute.

----------


## benjani13

Et voil, les syndicats policier  la manuvre:



La proposition de loi a t faite hier : http://www.assemblee-nationale.fr/dy...roposition-loi




> Le paragraphe 3 du chapitre IV de la loi du 29 juillet 1881 sur la libert de la presse est complt par un article 35 quinquies ainsi rdig : 
> 
>  Art. 35 quinquies.  La diffusion, par quelque moyen que ce soit et quel quen soit le support, de limage des fonctionnaires de la police nationale, de militaires, de policiers municipaux ou dagents des douanes est punie de 15 000  damende et un an demprisonnement. 
> 
>  Lamende ne peut tre infrieure  10 000  et la peine demprisonnement ne peut tre infrieure  six mois. Toutefois, la juridiction peut prononcer, par une dcision spcialement motive, une amende infrieure  ce montant ou une peine infrieure ou autre en considration des circonstances de linfraction, de la personnalit de son auteur ou des garanties dinsertion ou de rinsertion prsentes par celui‑ci. 
> 
>  Lorsque le dlit est commis en tat de rcidive lgale, la juridiction ne peut prononcer une amende ou une peine infrieure  ces seuils que si laccus prsente des garanties exceptionnelles dinsertion ou de rinsertion.



C'est la deuxime fois en quelques mois qu'une proposition de la sorte est faite. La premire a t rejete, peut tre la seconde, mais  force cela passera. Tous les jours nous nous enfonons dans l'tat policier...

----------


## Marco46

Hum ... Et a concerne les journalistes ?

Je veux dire les BFM et CNEWS & co diffusent des images de policiers toute la journe ...

----------


## benjani13

La saine colre de Ruffin qui finit par voter contre la proposition de loi pour protger les agents d'entretiens qu'il a mis sur la table, vide de sa substance par LREM : https://twitter.com/Clemence_Guette/...85698570199041




> Hum ... Et a concerne les journalistes ?
> 
> Je veux dire les BFM et CNEWS & co diffusent des images de policiers toute la journe ...


Bonne question. Vu comment les journalistes se font particulirement massacr je pense avoir un dbut de rponse...

----------


## Ryu2000

> Vu comment les journalistes se font particulirement massacr


Peut-tre certains journalistes indpendant, mais par contre je n'ai jamais vu de mdias mainstream avoir des problmes avec la police. Je ne vois pas pourquoi le pouvoir demanderait  la police de s'en prendre aux journalistes de BFM TV...
Les mdias mainstream sont souvent du ct du gouvernement, regardez le traitement mdiatique du mouvement des gilets jaunes ou la campagne anti Hydroxychloroquine + Azithromycine.

Il faut que les policiers soient un minimum protgs, il ne faut pas que des racailles puissent retrouver leur identit dans le civil pour ensuite s'en prendre  leur famille.
Et aprs il ne faut pas mettre tous les policiers dans le mme panier, il arrive que des bavures aient lieu mais ce n'est pas reprsentatif de l'ensemble.
Ce n'est pas parce qu'un policier a t trop agressif une fois, que a lui tait dj arriv avant ou que a lui arrivera aprs, les policiers sont humains donc parfois ils craquent.
Les policiers qui abusent de la violence sont ultra minoritaires.

Bon aprs les gens devraient avoir le droit de filmer la police, comme a si un policier ne respecte pas le protocole il peut y avoir une sanction.

----------


## Marco46

> Il faut que les policiers soient un minimum protgs, il ne faut pas que des racailles puissent retrouver leur identit dans le civil pour ensuite s'en prendre  leur famille.
> Et aprs il ne faut pas mettre tous les policiers dans le mme panier, il arrive que des bavures aient lieu mais ce n'est pas reprsentatif de l'ensemble.


Je suis d'accord mais ce n'est pas ce qu'il y a crit dans le texte,  ce qu'on lit c'est n'importe quelle image.

----------


## ABCIWEB

> Il faut que les policiers soient un minimum protgs, il ne faut pas que des racailles puissent retrouver leur identit dans le civil pour ensuite s'en prendre  leur famille.


On est d'accord, mais cela ne justifie pas que certains policiers se comportent galement comme des racailles.



> Et aprs il ne faut pas mettre tous les policiers dans le mme panier, il arrive que des bavures aient lieu mais ce n'est pas reprsentatif de l'ensemble.
> Ce n'est pas parce qu'un policier a t trop agressif une fois, que a lui tait dj arriv avant ou que a lui arrivera aprs, les policiers sont humains donc parfois ils craquent.
> Les policiers qui abusent de la violence sont ultra minoritaires.


C'est une rponse gnrique sans intrt et hors sujet, qui ne masque pas le fait que ces violences sont encourages par le pouvoir puisqu'il les protge. Ce n'est pas nous qui dtruisons l'image de la police, c'est Macron et son gouvernement qui leur donne pour mission d'exercer une rpression aveugle contre toute opposition  ses mesures anti sociales, en allant mme jusqu' dcorer des policiers souponns de violence policire. 

De l  considrer les autres policiers qui font correctement leur travail comme des petits joueurs dsintresss de leur mission, il n'y a qu'un pas que certains pourront franchir pour avoir des mdailles et monter dans la hirarchie.

Nous avons tous les jours des exemples de ce comportement fasciste qui est donc tout  fait est reprsentatif de la politique de Macron. Encore un exemple aujourd'hui de la pression exerce sur les journalistes avec Pascale Pascariello convoque par l'IGPN pour dvoiler ses sources afin d'imposer l'omert  :




> Pascale Pascariello avait permis de remettre en cause la version officielle des faits, notamment grce  l'exploitation des vidos de surveillance, dmontrant que la violence de la charge policire avait caus la blessure de Genevive Legay  Nice. Elle a refus de dvoiler ses sources.
> ...
> C'est la quatrime fois en moins de 18 mois que la justice essaye de s'en prendre aux sources de Mediapart  la suite d'enqutes embarrassantes pour l'excutif.
> ...
> Elle dnonce "un climat de pression sur notre profession et d'intimidation vis--vis de nos sources". "Tous les journalistes doivent se sentir viss, ce sont des attaques directes contre la libert de la presse. J'ai la chance d'tre dans une rdaction qui m'entoure, mais je pense  d'autres journalistes, aux indpendants. Cette pression est vraiment dangereuse et nfaste.

----------


## tanaka59

Bonsoir, 

Ce qui m'agace avec les associations de "dfense des droits l'homme" et certains mdias , c'est qu' la moindre intervention policire = violence policire.

On montre 100% des passages ou l'on juge "violence policire".
On montre 0% des passages avant et aprs ces "violence policire".

Oui il y a des policiers ripoux et/ou racistes .
Tout les policiers ne sont pas racistes et/ou ripoux.

Les btons dans les roues constamment mis  la police et la gendarmerie, ou les provocations cela personne n'en parle. Pire encore c'est minor ou censur .

2 exemples : 2 matchs de foot dans des quartiers de Strasbourg et en banlieue parisienne.

La loi actuellement est pourtant claire: rassemblement de plus de 10 personnes interdits, match de foot interdit jusqu' nouvelle ordre pour des questions sanitaire. 

Inversement : un franais qui fait 110 km avec une attestation pour aller aider un proche g (par exemple) , a plus de chance de faire verbaliser pour avoir fait 10 km de plus que la normale au bon vouloir du policier qui le contrlera ...

C'est juste lamentable et dgueulasse. 

Qu'on ne vienne pas me dire qu'il est question de racisme ou que sais je ... c'est de la pure provocation de la part du minorit pour faire chier le monde. 

 ::evilred::   ::furax::   ::evil::   ::furieux::

----------


## ABCIWEB

> Bonsoir, Ce qui m'agace avec les associations de "dfense des droits l'homme" et certains mdias , c'est qu' la moindre intervention policire = violence policire.


Donnes-nous des exemples documents, c'est le minimum pour tre crdible.

----------


## Gunny

Je pensais aussi comme a par le pass, que l'on exagrait, que l'on ne montrait que des images hors contexte et que les flics comme a n'taient qu'une toute petite minorit.
Les vnements de ces deux dernires annes ont montr trs clairement que j'avais tort. Avec les tonnes d'images et de tmoignages que l'on a eues, suivis du dni manifeste du gouvernement pour les protger dans des affaires o il crevait les yeux (littralement) que la place de telles personnes est en prison et pas dans un uniforme, sans compter les tracts des syndicats de police qu'on dirait sortis tout droit du Gorafi, il n'est simplement plus possible de fermer les yeux.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Ce n'est pas nous qui dtruisons l'image de la police, c'est Macron et son gouvernement qui leur donne pour mission d'exercer une rpression aveugle contre toute opposition  ses mesures anti sociales, en allant mme jusqu' dcorer des policiers souponns de violence policire.


Ouais alors a c'est indit, parce qu'avant les policiers n'taient clairement pas incit  tre violent, au contraire on leur donnait une mdaille quand il se laissait frapper :
Le policier hros de la voiture incendie  Paris dcor par Cazeneuve
Alors que dans plein d'autres pays dans la mme situation les policiers auraient tir  balle relle et il n'y aurait pas eu de problme...

Les politiciens et les mdias aimaient bien ternir de l'image de la police, comme quand le neveu du ministre des infrastructures de la rpublique dmocratique du Congo s'est fait viol par des dealers et aprs il a essay de faire croire que a venait d'une matraque de police... Quand l'enqute a avanc les mdias n'en n'ont plus parl.

Et sinon si les policiers contrlent plus les maghrbins et les noirs, a vient des donnes statistiques. Il y a moins de dlinquance chez les blancs. Bon en fait a vient surtout de la gographie, si tu vies dans un quartier pauvre, peu importe ta couleur, t'auras plus de chance d'tre dans la dlinquance. Mais il y a des quartiers avec plus de maghrbins et de noirs que de blancs.

Par exemple si on regarde a :
Crack dans le mtro parisien : Lorsque je les vois, je vois la mort
Il y a plus de fumeurs de crack noirs que de fumeurs de crack blanc dans les stations de mtro parisiennes.

L'histoire de la pauvret li  la dlinquance et le fait que les noirs sont plus pauvre que les blancs parce qu'ils vivent dans des quartiers plus pauvre a vient des statistiques aux USA, mais a doit fonctionner un peu pareil ici...

===
Bon sinon il y a Macron qui est un peu du, parce qu'il s'est fait chier  appeler Jean Marie Bigard pour lui dire qu'il tait pour la libert d'expression et aprs Jean Marie Bigard aurait insult le prsident sur les rseaux sociaux.
"Le prsident est assez fch": Patrick Sbastien raconte les coulisses de l'appel entre Emmanuel Macron et Jean-Marie Bigard



> "Jean-Marie Bigard a profit de la conversation pour lui parler d'autre chose, mais je ne vous cache pas que le prsident est assez fch", a confi Patrick Sbastien. "Jean-Marie c'est mon ami, mais il a dconn. Le prsident l'a appel par gentillesse, pour le soutenir, lui dire qu'il tenait  la libert d'expression, et il se retrouve  dire que Macron l'a appel pour lui demander son avis, et il se met  lui cracher dessus". 
> 
> "Il lui en veut un peu, il est pas trop content. Il me dit 'Comment a se fait que j'ai appel ce garon pour lui faire du bien, et que je me retrouve  me faire insulter?", a-t-il ajout.


Si j'tais Macron je me dirais "vivement 2022 que j'arrte la politique, je vais trouver un job qui paie beaucoup plus et qui demande moins d'efforts, je vais redevenir anonyme, a va tre chouette". Mais bon si a se trouve il a vraiment envie de se faire rlire en 2022.

----------


## Jon Shannow

Alors que sur tous les crans des journaux tlviss, on minimise les violences de la police franaise, que l'on ne parle JAMAIS de problme de racisme dans la police franaise.

Quelle fut ma surprise, hier soir, en zappant sur le journal de 20h de France 2, de voir un sujet traitant du racisme de la police amricains, suite au dcs d'un homme noir  Mineapolis. 

Bref, la paille, la poutre, l'il !

C'est horriiiiiible ce qui se passe aux USA, mais tout va bien en France !  ::roll::

----------


## Cincinnatus

> Et sinon si les policiers contrlent plus les maghrbins et les noirs, a vient des donnes statistiques. Il y a moins de dlinquance chez les blancs. Bon en fait a vient surtout de la gographie, si tu vies dans un quartier pauvre, peu importe ta couleur, t'auras plus de chance d'tre dans la dlinquance. Mais il y a des quartiers avec plus de maghrbins et de noirs que de blancs.
> 
> ===
> Bon sinon il y a Macron qui est un peu du, parce qu'il s'est fait chier  appeler Jean Marie Bigard pour lui dire qu'il tait pour la libert d'expression et aprs Jean Marie Bigard aurait insult le prsident sur les rseaux sociaux.


Et Bigard il est ... blanc. Et ce n'est pas un dlinquant quand il insulte le Prsident de la Rpublique ? Il aurait vis M. Macron ad hominem, passe encore, mais l c'est le poste qui est cibl. Et donc la Rpublique (mise  mal par le locataire de l'Elyse et sa clique, mais a n'excuse pas Bigard).

Et les copains de M. Macron, les hommes d'affaires (affaires dans toutes les acceptions d'ailleurs), ne sont pas dlinquants ? M. Balkany, repris de Justice, non plus ? Les escrocs qui nous pourrissent de phishing depuis Isral, ils sont quoi ?

Tu confonds la mesure et la ralit. Si on installe des radars, on mesure les excs de vitesse, pas les dfauts de clignotants. Il y a peut-tre de nombreux dlits constats dans des secteurs plus peupls de "non blancs", mais la police y est aussi plus prsente. Les escrocs passent plus par les plaider-coupable, procdure cre pour eux, qu'en comparution immdiate et devant la presse.

----------


## benjani13

> Peut-tre certains journalistes indpendant, mais par contre je n'ai jamais vu de mdias mainstream avoir des problmes avec la police. Je ne vois pas pourquoi le pouvoir demanderait  la police de s'en prendre aux journalistes de BFM TV...


Ryu, tu semble tre capable de faire une recherche Google, donc fais le avant d'affirmer des choses. De deux, tu sembles ne pas comprendre du tout comment les mdias "mainstream" dont tu parles tant fonctionnent. 95% de leurs images des manifs viennent de reporters indpendants.

La dernires mises  jour que j'ai trouv des statistiques de signalements de violences policires durants les manifs des gilets jaunes donnent 860 signalements dont 115 journalistes : https://www.mediapart.fr/studio/pano...-pour-un-bilan

Et tu sais quoi? Mme les journalistes de BFMTv et des "mdias mainstream" s'en pleine plein la tronche : https://www.lexpress.fr/actualite/me...e_2062714.html




> Une violence "inadmissible". Un journaliste reporter d'image (JRI) travaillant pour BFMTV a reu "plusieurs coups de matraque de la part d'un policier" alors qu'il couvrait une manifestation de gilets jaunes ce samedi  Paris, a rapport un de ses collgues de la chane d'info, tmoin de la scne.


https://www.telerama.fr/medias/manif...e,n6567223.php




> Ainsi, dix-neuf journalistes auraient t touchs  Paris. Le fondateur du mdia indpendant Taranis News, Gaspard Glanz, a t bless aux jambes par cinq clats de grenade de dsencerclement, son matriel dtruit  il a publi des photos de ses blessures sur les rseaux sociaux. Taha Bouhafs, reporter du site L bas si jy suis, a t atteint au genou par un tir de grenade place de la Rpublique. Plus grave, *un photojournaliste de lagence turque Anadolu Agency*, Musta Yalin, a perdu 90 % de la vision dun il, l aussi suite  un tir de grenade. Le journaliste du Mdia, Serge Faubert, a quant  lui t bless au genou. A Bordeaux, une journaliste a t blesse au mollet par un tir tendu de grenade lacrymogne, un photoreporter a t jet  terre puis rou de coups par les forces de lordre.  Nantes, une journaliste de *Ouest France* a reu un tir de LBD dans le dos, un de ses confrres de *France Bleu Loire-Ocan* bless par un tir de grenade lacrymogne.


https://www.20minutes.fr/societe/263...comment-arrive




> Un tir de LBD en plein visage. Cest ce qua reu Nicolas Descottes, alors quil travaillait pour le quotidien Libration le 8 dcembre dernier. A 10 h, le photographe indpendant se rend sur lavenue des Champs-Elyses.
> 
> [...]
> 
> Sur lavant-dernire photo quil a prise, il aperoit, parmi la horde de policiers, lun deux, LBD point sur lui. Quelques secondes aprs, il reoit une balle en plein visage qui lui dchiquette la joue et explose los de sa pommette.  Sur le coup, cest dune violence effroyable. Une tude compare cette douleur  celle ressentie lorsque lon se prend une batte de baseball  pleine puissance.


Et a continue durant les manifs contre la rforme des retraites : https://snjcgt.fr/2020/01/10/violenc...-de-la-france/

Bref, je te laisse drouler Google. Au dela des faits qui montrent que les journalistes et reporters, dans leur ensemble, sont attaqu, les faits tendent aussi  prouver que les journalistes sont dlibrment attaqus car journaliste : coup de matraque dans la camra, destruction de matriel en gnral, journalistes empch de s'approcher d'une manifestation, sans compter les nombreuses garde  vues.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Les escrocs qui nous pourrissent de phishing depuis Isral, ils sont quoi ?


Ouais mais ils ne circulent pas en R19 en France, donc ils ne vont pas se faire contrler comme a...
Il y a plein de riches qui violent les lois, mais on va ne pas trouver des pices incriminantes en les fouillant.
Alors que si tu fouilles un petit trafiquant de drogue, il va peut-tre avoir de la rsine marocaine ou du crack sur lui. On pourrait fouiller toutes les personnes qui portent des cravates, mais on ne trouverait pas grand chose  part de la cocane pour leur consommation personnel. Il n'y aura pas de trace des emplois fictifs si ce sont des lus, ou de l'vasion fiscale dans des paradis fiscaux si ce sont des riches.
L vous parliez des gens qui se font contrler dans la rue.
Mais aprs ouais il y a beaucoup de dlits commis par des riches, il n'y a qu' voir le nombre de ministres condamns  ::P: 

Le problme c'est la justice, il y a des dlinquants qui se sont fait prendre  de multiples reprises pour vol avec violence et qui sont toujours en libert. Et pour la vente de drogue ils emploient souvent des mineurs sur des scooters.
Il y a des riches qui sont dans des rseaux, en lien avec des hauts magistrats et des policiers haut plac dans la hirarchie donc il y a des enqutes qui s'arrtent prmaturment. Quand t'es pote avec le juge a peut aider.




> Un journaliste de BFMTV frapp par un policier


C'est ngligeable ce genre de fait divers... Globalement les mdias mainstream se font trs peu agresser. Justement parce que a fait scandale,  peine tu les bouscules et ils font une crise...
Plein de manifestants ont reu des coups de matraque et il n'y a pas un article  chaque fois...

----------


## tanaka59

Bonjour, 




> Donnes-nous des exemples documents, c'est le minimum pour tre crdible.





> Alors que sur tous les crans des journaux tlviss, on minimise les violences de la police franaise, que l'on ne parle JAMAIS de problme de racisme dans la police franaise.
> 
> Quelle fut ma surprise, hier soir, en zappant sur le journal de 20h de France 2, de voir un sujet traitant du racisme de la police amricains, suite au dcs d'un homme noir  Mineapolis. 
> 
> Bref, la paille, la poutre, l'il !
> 
> C'est horriiiiiible ce qui se passe aux USA, mais tout va bien en France !


En voici des exemples : 

Outrage  agent, rbellion, refus dobtemprer, violence sur des polices, tentative d'assassinat, tentative d'acte terroriste : https://www.lefigaro.fr/actualite-fr...egiee-20200428
Outrage  agent, rbellion, refus dobtemprer, violence sur des polices : https://www.ouest-france.fr/normandi...t-caen-6842247
Match de foot illgal en rgion parisienne : http://www.leparisien.fr/essonne-91/...20-8324754.php
Match de foot illgal  Strasbourg : https://www.20minutes.fr/strasbourg/...dant-interview
Arrestation muscl  Lyon : https://www.lyoncapitale.fr/actualit...e-confinement/
En banlieue de Bruxelles : https://www.dhnet.be/regions/bruxell...78e23845b5b504
Conduite non autoris d'un vhicule + non respect du code de la route , le motard se tue , la police est prise a partie ainsi que les pompiers : https://www.parisvox.info/2020/05/18...uil-val-doise/
En roulant comme des sauvages , des petits malins percutent de manire fortuite une voiture de police, c'est encore la faute  pas de chance : http://www.leparisien.fr/hauts-de-se...20-8310765.php
Lextrme gauche se ligue avec des meutiers contre la police et incite  la violence : https://www.valeursactuelles.com/soc...-police-118691
meute en banlieue de Bruxelles , un policier se fait voler son arme, en cas de ppin c'est une arme de service donc le policier est pnalement responsable ... mme si il ne tire pas : https://www.rtbf.be/info/regions/det...ee?id=10496689

A chaque fois en soutien derrire, il y a les associations de quartiers et ou de droit de l'homme qui montent au crneau . Les associations de quartiers c'est ce qu'on appelle "association de bienfaisance" ou j'ai plus le terme. Dans la mme catgorie de que droit de l'homme , droit du citoyen, droit des rsidents.

----------


## benjani13

> C'est ngligeable ce genre de fait divers... Globalement les mdias mainstream se font trs peu agresser. Justement parce que a fait scandale,  peine tu les bouscules et ils font une crise...
> Plein de manifestants ont reu des coups de matraque et il n'y a pas un article  chaque fois...


Trs bien. Dsormais je me contenterai de rponse  tes messages par "C'est ngligeable". C'est bien pratique et plus rapide, mme pas besoin de rflchir.

----------


## ABCIWEB

> Ce qui m'agace avec les associations de "dfense des droits l'homme" et certains mdias , c'est qu' la moindre intervention policire = violence policire.





> Bonjour, 
> 
> En voici des exemples : 
> 
> Outrage  agent, rbellion, refus dobtemprer, violence sur des polices, tentative d'assassinat, tentative d'acte terroriste : https://www.lefigaro.fr/actualite-fr...egiee-20200428
> Outrage  agent, rbellion, refus dobtemprer, violence sur des polices : https://www.ouest-france.fr/normandi...t-caen-6842247
> Match de foot illgal en rgion parisienne : http://www.leparisien.fr/essonne-91/...20-8324754.php
> Match de foot illgal  Strasbourg : https://www.20minutes.fr/strasbourg/...dant-interview
> Arrestation muscl  Lyon : https://www.lyoncapitale.fr/actualit...e-confinement/
> ...


J'ai lu les 10 articles en lien dans ton second message et dans aucun d'entre eux on peut lire qu'une association des droits de l'homme ou certains mdias ont assimil la dfense lgitime des policiers  une violence policire. Aprs que des associations de quartier ou des avocats montent au crneau pour savoir ce qui s'est rellement pass, c'est une autre histoire. Faute de preuve on fait des gnralits pour tenter de discrditer des associations reconnues et certains mdia critiques en mlangeant tout, en faisant des amalgames du niveau BFMTV ou CNEW genre bistrot du coin en fin de cuite. Mais cela ne rsiste pas  une analyse mme rapide, et pour cause, toute association ou mdia un peu srieux vrifie ses sources avant de faire de telles accusations sinon il perdrait sa crdibilit. 

Ton premier message est construit sur des rumeurs et le second ne dmontre rien. Tu reprends les lments de langage des media mainstream, comme le gouvernement qui dnigre systmatiquement certains mdias qui les gne sans jamais apporter aucune preuve de leur discrdit, comme la tentative de flcher les mdia de rfrence, pour finalement suggrer que les violences policires sont trs survalues alors qu'elles sont la plupart du temps justifies. Le fascisme est fascinant, mais grossier.

----------


## tanaka59

> J'ai lu les 10 articles en lien dans ton second message et dans aucun d'entre eux on peut lire qu'une association des droits de l'homme ou certains mdias ont assimil la dfense lgitime des policiers  une violence policire.


Sur BFMTV, CNEW, LCI, France Info, LN24, Euronews ... Tu a systmatiquement en plateau ou en interview terrain : Syndicat versus habitant/dfenseur des droits/association des droits de l'homme. 




> Aprs que des associations de quartier ou des avocats montent au crneau pour savoir ce qui s'est rellement pass, c'est une autre histoire.


Constat ce matin encore sur BFMTV & CNEW ... Les associations des droits de l'homme/habitant/dfenseur des droits torpillent par tous les moyens a coup de "violence policire, violence policre" ... Elles n'ont que cela  la bouche. 

Quid des extraits avant et aprs l'intervention ? On ne voit jamais les images ... On est en droit de se poser la question " que c'est il pass avant et aprs ? "  




> Ton premier message est construit sur des rumeurs et le second ne dmontre rien. Tu reprends les lments de langage des media mainstream, comme le gouvernement qui dnigre systmatiquement certains mdias qui les gne sans jamais apporter aucune preuve de leur discrdit, comme la tentative de flcher les mdia de rfrence, pour finalement suggrer que les violences policires sont trs survalues alors qu'elles sont la plupart du temps justifies.


Rtroactivement, je te retourne la question. Montres moi les nombreux articles ou faits divers de "violences policires" que tu voques ?




> Le fascisme est fascinant, mais grossier.


Tu me trouves fasciste et raciste ? Si tel est le cas,  je t'invite  me montrer les messages ou je suis tel que tu le dcris.

----------


## benjani13

Neuilly sur Marne hier : https://twitter.com/yaboinao/status/1265935016606957568

a me rappelle le commandant boxeur : 




J'attends une justification sur le fait de mettre un coup de poing dans la tte d'un homme menott et tenu par un policier. J'attends la justification d'enchainer les coups de poing dans la tte d'un homme dj arrt et bien entour.

J'avise : si la moindre de cette justification implique quelque chose que la personne  fait avant la vido, je t'invite  te poser la question si de fait tu n'es pas en trains de plaider pour les chtiment corporel. Si ta rponse est du type : "il a envoy un pav avant", explique mois dans quel code de la police ou de la justice (qui de toute faon n'est pas  rendre par la police) est marqu qu'un policier peut mettre des coups de poings  un type menott si il a fait la dite action prcdemment.

En rapide, j'invite ceux qui rfute toute violence policire ou toute notion de racisme systmique  regarder ce qui se passe  Minneapolis. Quand on continue  refuser de voir ces violences, au bout d'un moment les gens qui en sont victimes ptent un plomb. C'est exactement le mme phnomne que la misre sociale, qui est une forme de violence, quand il ne reste rien aux gens car on leur enlve tout moyen d'action et pire encore, toute dignit en refusant de reconnaitre leur condition, a finit par exploser (on l'a vu avec les gilets jaunes mais je m'attend  encore bien pire, en terme de violence, par la suite)

----------


## David_g

> Neuilly sur Marne hier : https://twitter.com/yaboinao/status/1265935016606957568
> 
> a me rappelle le commandant boxeur : 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> J'attends une justification sur le fait de mettre un coup de poing dans la tte d'un homme menott et tenu par un policier. J'attends la justification d'enchainer les coups de poing dans la tte d'un homme dj arrt et bien entour.
> 
> ...


"On n'a pas le contexte" : peut tre qu'avant il a commis un crime irrparable (genre mettre du fromage sur son gratin dauphinois, faire une fondue avec du cheddar), etc.   
Autre version dite Laryu :  mais oui mais c'est normal qu'il pte les plombs !! y'a des gens qui provoquent exprs pour que les journalistes les filment. 


Plus srieusement, je te rejoins sur le fait qu'une fois maitris, rien n'autorise  violenter un prvenu.
Autre exemple. 

https://twitter.com/Dadou_Guevara/st...48223458754560

----------


## ABCIWEB

> Sur BFMTV, CNEW, LCI, France Info, LN24, Euronews ... Tu a systmatiquement en plateau ou en interview terrain : Syndicat versus habitant/dfenseur des droits/association des droits de l'homme.


Tu trouves anormal qu'il y ait des reprsentants des deux camps pour dfendre chacun leur point de vue ? Et puis les mdias que tu cites sont pour la plupart soit aux ordres du gouvernement soit sous contrle et ils slectionnent ce qui les arrange, pas tonnant que tu puisses y trouver des caricatures. 




> Rtroactivement, je te retourne la question. Montres moi les nombreux articles ou faits divers de "violences policires" que tu voques ?
> Tu me trouves fasciste et raciste ? Si tel est le cas,  je t'invite  me montrer les messages ou je suis tel que tu le dcris.


Je n'voquais rien de particulier, je disais que cet amalgame entre syndicat, associations locales ou particuliers, et les associations des droits de l'homme et mdia reconnus auxquels on se rfre, servait  discrditer l'ensemble des critiques pour justifier les violences policires. Et je n'ai pas dis que tu tais fasciste, j'ai dit que ce genre d'amalgame grossier est une technique utilise (entre autre) par le fascisme.

Aprs j'espre quand mme que tu ne me mettais pas au dfit de citer des exemples de violences policires, il y en a une foultitude dans les pages de ce topic, il te suffit de les lire.

----------


## tanaka59

> Tu trouves anormal qu'il y ait des reprsentants des deux camps pour dfendre chacun leur point de vue ?


Encore heureux qu'il y ai les deux camps ! Tu aurais un avis  dfendre pour versus contre tu serais bien content d'avoir la parole !




> Je n'voquais rien de particulier, je disais que cet amalgame entre syndicat, associations locales ou particuliers, et les associations des droits de l'homme et mdia reconnus auxquels on se rfre, servait  discrditer l'ensemble des critiques pour justifier les violences policires.


Le fond du problme c'est la moindre arrestation muscle = violence policire ... A un moment c'est barbant d'entendre ce discours ... Ds qu'il y a du grabuge , c'est la faute de la police , la faute de la police, la faute de la police ... Des flics ripoux il y en a. 

Le gouvernement essaye simplement passer sous silence pour acheter une paix sociale a cause de problmes entre communaut qu'il a jamais su rgl ...




> Et je n'ai pas dis que tu tais fasciste, j'ai dit que ce genre d'amalgame grossier est une technique utilise (entre autre) par le fascisme.


Ah la fameux point de Godwin




> Aprs j'espre quand mme que tu ne me mettais pas au dfit de citer des exemples de violences policires, il y en a une foultitude dans les pages de ce topic, il te suffit de les lire.


Les exemples que je demandais que tu cites, faisaient rfrence  des commentaires soi disant raciste ou fasciste que tu dis que j'ai tenu.

----------


## ABCIWEB

> Le fond du problme c'est la moindre arrestation muscle = violence policire ... A un moment c'est barbant d'entendre ce discours ... Ds qu'il y a du grabuge , c'est la faute de la police , la faute de la police, la faute de la police ... Des flics ripoux il y en a.
> 
> Le gouvernement essaye simplement passer sous silence pour acheter une paix sociale a cause de problmes entre communaut qu'il a jamais su rgl ...


On progresse, au moins tu n'accuses plus arbitrairement "certains" media ou les associations de dfense des droits de l'homme. Mais tu caricatures quand mme. Dans quel message de ce topic as-tu lu que nous accusions injustement la police ? Nous le faisons sur des exemples documents et la plupart du temps films, il n'y a pas de gnralisation abusive. 

Aprs si tu trouves que c'est dans l'air du temps, poses-toi plutt la question de savoir ce qui est  l'origine de cette tendance. Ce n'est pas par hasard et cela a commenc prcisment sous Hollande et la loi travail, alors que quelques mois auparavant la police tait trs apprcie suite aux attentats de Charlie Hebdo et de l'Hyper Cacher. Comme quoi cela dpend aussi de ce qu'ils font et de sur qui ils tapent. Faire correctement son travail contre des terroristes n'est pas un blanc-seing pour se comporter comme des barbares sur des manifestants. 

Macron a amplifi cette tendance avec de trs nombreux gilets jaune pacifistes borgns, contre aucun dans le camp des black bloc qui pourtant servaient de prtexte  ces violences. Tout a pour faire passer des lois anti-sociales qui n'ont rien  voir avec des problmes inter-communautaires comme tu le prtends. Et si les trangers ou immigrs sont encore plus mal traits aujourd'hui qu'auparavant c'est parce que le niveau de violence gnral de la police  augment et que les bavures sont systmatiquement couvertes par la hirarchie et le gouvernement.





> Ah la fameux point de Godwin


Non tu confonds une fois de plus, le point Godwin c'est pour Hitler et le nazisme. Le fascisme c'est plus au sud avec Mussolini. Le nazisme est bas sur le racisme, le fascisme est bas sur la ngation des droits des individus et un totalitarisme au profit d'un idal collectif. Le nolibralisme utilise le fascisme en dfinissant la loi du march comme idal collectif. C'est pas top comme idal alors on a rabch le TINA, There Is No Alternative et on le rabche encore aujourd'hui avec les impratifs de productivit et de comptitivit toujours croissantes pour un meilleur profit des multinationales. Et la rpression policire est ncessairement toujours plus violente pour faire accepter ces rformes anti-sociales qui tirent le plus grand nombre toujours de plus en plus vers le bas. 

Ce n'est pas de la thorie, c'est ce que l'on observe avec Macron qui a diminu la contribution des plus riches en mme temps que les droits de tous les autres et qui fait passer ses rformes  coups de LBD tout en mprisant le parlement et donc la dmocratie. Il faut appeler un chat un chat et nous avons bien l tous les lments du fascisme: intimidation des opposants avec des violences policires et des borgns pour l'exemple, intimidation de la presse indpendante avec des convocations rgulires des journalistes de Mdiapart (par exemple), et la stigmatisation des classes populaires avec ces "faignants de gaulois qui ne sont rien", pour favoriser l'individualisme et le corporatisme et interdire la concordance des luttes. 

C'est John Ralston Saul qui a donn cette grille de lecture dans les annes 90 en disant que finalement c'est Mussolini qui avait gagn la guerre. Plus d'informations dans cette vido "Trump et le coup d'Etat des multinationales" qui dbute  5:48 et se termine  1:33:56. C'est Trump qui est pris pour exemple, ce pourrait tout aussi bien tre Macron.

----------


## Ryu2000

> "C'est ngligeable".


a ne vient pas des ordres de la hirarchie et c'est quelque chose d'exceptionnel. Alors que l'ordre de systmatiquement laisser passer les casseurs et de fouiller les gilets jaunes vient d'en haut. Les bavures a arrive... Peut-tre qu'il y a eu des provocations de la part des "journalistes".
Et il ne faut pas croire qu'tre journaliste a te donne un rang spcial qui te protge dans toute condition. T'es jamais  l'abris de t'en prendre une peu importe ton job ou ta caste. Je n'aime pas ceux qui se croient suprieur et protg, a me rappelle Melenchon qui hurle "la rpublique c'est moi !" / "vous savez qui je suis ?!" et a m'nerve. C'est de l'universalisme de traiter tout le monde pareil. C'est cool quand il n'y a pas de traitement de faveur. (cela dit dans 99% des cas la police protge les journalistes mainstream, j'ai souvent vu des journalistes mainstream se mettre  l'abris du ct de la police)

Bon sinon aux USA c'est le bordel en ce moment et il y a eu des pillages :




Ceux qui pillent donnent une mauvaise image de leur communaut.

Ils devraient faire gaffe  la densit de population dans certaines zone, parce que dans les quartiers pauvres le SARS-CoV-2 peut faire des morts.
Black Americans dying of Covid-19 at three times the rate of white people
Chicago: black people are 30% of its population but 60% of its Covid-19 deaths

===
Le gouvernement va lancer la phase 2 du dconfinement
Dconfinement : le gouvernement lve la contrainte
Apparemment les restaurants et les bars vont pouvoir rouvrir mais avec des rgles stricts.

Aprs il faut voir si c'est rentable, parce que l'tat doit payer le loyer de certains commerces ainsi qu'une grosse partie du chmage partiel, et l les restaurants ne pourront pas tre blind de clients.
Ce ne sera peut-tre pas rentable pour tout le monde de rouvrir.
Coronavirus : l'tat annule les loyers des bars, cafs et restaurants pendant le confinement

Bon aprs les rgles ne vont peut-tre pas tre totalement respect dans tous les tablissements. Par exemple il y a des salons de coiffures qui sont plus remplis qu'ils ne devraient l'tre, mais si les clients sont ok, ce n'est pas trs grave.
De toute faon les porteurs sains doivent tre rare en ce moment. Il ne doit pas rester beaucoup de personnes ayant le SARS-CoV-2, cela dit il suffit peut-tre d'un porteur sain au mauvais endroit pour relancer une vague de contamination.
En tout cas pour le moment il semblerait que le SARS-CoV-2 soit derrire nous, si a continu comme a on n'aura pas besoin de vaccin et les clients vont pouvoir s'entasser dans les bars.
Si a se trouve les concerts et festivals vont reprendre en Septembre.

Pandmie : Macron installe une commission dexperts pour repenser lconomie mondiale



> Elle doit rpondre au souhait d'Emmanuel Macron de  repenser nos dogmes conomiques  l'chelle franaise, europenne et internationale  dans un cadre qui se trouve dsormais  aux limites de la pense contemporaine , selon l'lyse.
> 
> Sur le climat, les ingalits et la dmographie, le chef de l'tat estime que  des solutions conomiques nouvelles sont ncessaires,  plus forte raison dans des conomies frappes par la crise du Covid , explique la prsidence.


Mais qu'est-ce qu'il nous font chier avec leur traits internationaux, comme si le protocole de Kyoto ou l'accord de Paris changeait quoi que ce soit...
 l'chelle nationale c'est quasi impossible de changer la politique conomique vu qu'elle est impose par l'UE.

Trump et Macron d'accord pour une runion du G7 en personne et dans un proche avenir
Ce serait plus rapide, plus conomique, plus cologique de le faire en visioconfrence...
C'est un peu n'importe quoi ce groupe des 7 de toute faon, la Chine est beaucoup plus riche que la plupart des pays de la liste.
La France, l'Italie et le Japon ne sont plus trs riche.

On va bientt voir les consquences conomique de l'pidmie de SARS-CoV-2 et a devrait tre violent.
Les dettes publiques ont du gonfler encore plus vite qu'en temps normal.

----------


## Gunny

Deux bons articles de Jacobin Magazine sur la police (en anglais et sur la police amricaine, mais l'analyse est tout aussi valable pour la France de nos jours) :
Why we can't support police unions
Police and the liberal fantasy

Ils donnent beaucoup de matire  penser et dessinent des pistes sur les solutions possibles.

EDIT : Rien de mieux que l'humour pour faire passer un message
The Onion :


Peaceful Protest Interrupted By Swarm Of Aggressive Black-Clad Militants




> PHILADELPHIAQuickly turning what had been an orderly demonstration into a violent melee, a peaceful protest Friday was reportedly interrupted by a swarm of aggressive, black-clad militants. According to bystanders, the protesters had been marching and chanting without incident when they were suddenly set upon by the hostile militants who wielded blunt weapons and concealed their faces. Those who witnessed the event stated that the unprovoked aggressors seemed to have arrived planning to engage in some sort of violence, as evidenced by their protective padding and combative demeanor. Sources also confirmed that several of the militants surrounded an unarmed protester and severely beat him, and that some of the attackers also used slurs and threatening rhetoric while disrupting the peaceful march. At press time, outraged community members were demanding to know why none of the militants had been arrested.

----------


## Jon Shannow

Bon, et pendant ce temps-l, un des derniers hommes de gauche est mort...
Je vous mets un article qui contient une vido  voir (ou revoir pour ceux qui ont la chance de connaitre) de Desproges faisant l'loge funbre de Bedos.

https://www.gala.fr/l_actu/news_de_s...sproges_449119

----------


## Jon Shannow

Et, pendant ce temps, en Macronie...

Macron rappelle que la probit est un point central chez LREM... Et qu'il sera inflexible !


Les policiers montrent qu'ils ont de l'humour. Franchement, peux-t-on reprocher  ces personnes de s'amuser un peu ?


Et Macron est galement intransigeant avec le code moral LREM pour ses dputs.

----------


## tanaka59

Bonjour,




> Bon sinon aux USA c'est le bordel en ce moment et il y a eu des pillages :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ceux qui pillent donnent une mauvaise image de leur communaut.
> 
> Ils devraient faire gaffe  la densit de population dans certaines zone, parce que dans les quartiers pauvres le SARS-CoV-2 peut faire des morts.
> Black Americans dying of Covid-19 at three times the rate of white people
> Chicago: black people are 30% of its population but 60% of its Covid-19 deaths


Cela rappelle les meutes de LA dans les annes 1990 et 2000. Les quartiers pauvres dits "ghettos" d'afro et latinos. En France on a sensiblement les mmes problmes avec les barres HLM et les cits avec des population issues de l'immigration ou des descendants de migrant de pays d'Afrique.

En 2005 quand les banlieues avaient flamb cela avait provoqu des problmes en Belgique et en Allemagne aussi ... 

Mme chose au UK en 2011 : https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/%C3%89..._en_Angleterre ,

----------


## foetus

> En France on a sensiblement les mmes problmes avec les barres HLM et les cits avec des population issues de l'immigration ou des descendants de migrant de pays d'Afrique.


Comme dirait ric Zemmour  ::mrgreen:: , les immigrs habitent les quartiers HLM suite  la deuxime vague. La premire vague c'tait des franais moyens.

----------


## benjani13

La police n'a auuuuuuucun problme avec le journalisme, pisode 8564:




> *Affaire Legay: suspension  Nice d'un policier souponn d'avoir renseign Mediapart* 
> 
> Un policier de la Direction dpartementale de la scurit publique (DDSP) a t suspendu pour des faits de violation et recel du secret professionnel, en lien avec les rvlations de Mediapart.


On peut aussi y lire que la journaliste de Mediapart en question a t convoqu 4 fois par l'IGPN:




> *Une journaliste convoque quatre fois en 18 mois*
> 
> La journaliste de Mediapart ayant enqut sur l'affaire a en revanche t convoque quatre fois en 18 mois par l'IGPN pour rpondre  des questions de la police des polices concernant ses sources. 
> 
>     "Le but de cette manuvre est de donner toute latitude  la police pour rechercher lauteur principal du dlit dont nous serions les receleurs, c'est--dire nos sources", a dplor dbut mai la journaliste Pascale Pascariello, dnonant "un climat de pression sur notre profession et d'intimidation vis--vis de nos sources".


https://www.bfmtv.com/police-justice...t-1923154.html

En mme temps aux tats unis,  Minneapolis, un journaliste de CNN se fait arrt en plein direct, au moins une partie de son quipe technique semble tre arrte aussi ( 1min20):





Je pense qu'on peut faire certains parallles...

----------


## David_g

> Bon sinon aux USA c'est le bordel en ce moment et il y a eu des pillages :
> Ceux qui pillent donnent une mauvaise image de leur communaut.
> 
> Ils devraient faire gaffe  la densit de population dans certaines zone, parce que dans les quartiers pauvres le SARS-CoV-2 peut faire des morts.
> Black Americans dying of Covid-19 at three times the rate of white people
> Chicago: black people are 30% of its population but 60% of its Covid-19 deaths


Donc de toute ce qui se passe aux USA en ce moment, tu ne retiens que :  il y a des pillages, et les noirs devraient essayer de ne pas vivre dans les quartiers pauvres.

La situation est assez critique  Minneapolis oui.. D'ailleurs le Prsident a annonc (enfin tweet) que la garde nationale aurait le droit de tirer (a lui permet de charger la gestion de la Gouverneur dmocrate, de mobilier sa base et au pire a fait des lecteurs en moins). 

sinon pour ton deuxime point : tu penses qu'une personne quelque soit sa race prfre vivre dans un quartier pauvre en immeuble et pas dans un pavillon rsidentiel ?  

On a actuellement un prsident qui profite du moindre truc pour imposer sa vision (qui prne la rsistance aux insitutions si elles ne sont pas les siennes "Liberate michigan") et ses gens (l'affaire Twitter c'est compltement fou mme s'il y a des choses "intressantes" dans le discours de son ordre excutif (les entreprises us qui aident la censure en chine, les mchant chinois etc), qui ne valide que deux mdias : Foxnews et OAN. Le reste devrait tre supprim (de toute faon, toutes personnes travaillant aux gouvernement et n'tant pas Rpublicains est suspecte dans son travail).

Analyse a  tte repos. c'est assez fou (je passe sur la gestion de la crise, ou le remaniement compltement fou dans le domaine judiciaire).

La lecture critique de son compte twitter ou de la moindre confrence me fait me poser des questions de si je ne me suis pas rveill dans le monde d'idiocracy en fait.

----------


## David_g

Autre sujet : 

"Valeurs actuelles 28 mai Cercle rouge  Eric Zemmour et Michel Onfray dbattront vendredi sur le thme de l'avenir de la gauche, dans Face  l'info."

Ha ben oui, je pense que c'est les deux personnes les plus qualifis pour ce "dbat" qui est une discu sur un thme par des personnes ayant des avis assez "divergent".

----------


## benjani13

Des images vraiment folles des meutes  Minneapolis sur le fil Twitter d'une journaliste de RT : https://twitter.com/SophNar0747/stat...13127189905410

Je vous ai mis en lien la vido la plus dingue je pense: la police fuyant le commissariat qui sera peu aprs incendi. Droulez le fil en avant et en arrire pour voir les autres vidos. Quelque part on peut reconnaitre une certaine retenue de la police qui prfre fuir plutt que de faire un massacre... Enfin je ne sais pas vraiment quoi en penser...

----------


## Ryu2000

> Donc de toute ce qui se passe aux USA en ce moment, tu ne retiens que :  il y a des pillages, et les noirs devraient essayer de ne pas vivre dans les quartiers pauvres.


Non moi ce qui me marque surtout c'est que Trump a t contraint de confin la population (mais aprs c'est plus les gouvernements de chaque tat qui grent) alors qu'en parallle il soutient les gens qui manifestent pour la fin du confinement.
Il n'est clairement pas fan du confinement (en plus a va pourrir son bilan conomique).

Aprs ouais les pillages  Minneapolis sont assez marquant.
Par contre l'histoire de blanc / noir je m'en fous ce qu'il faudrait regarder c'est pauvre / riche, parce que c'est un vrai critre.




> D'ailleurs le Prsident a annonc (enfin tweet) que la garde nationale aurait le droit de tirer


a devrait tre assez dissuasif  ::P: 
Ce n'est pas la premire fois qu'il menace d'utiliser la force, mais gnralement a fini bien, comme en Core du Nord o il y a eu un moment historique entre le Nord et le Sud.
Le pas historique de Donald Trump en Core du Nord



> Pour la premire fois de lhistoire contemporaine un prsident amricain, Donald Trump, a franchi la frontire nord-corenne dimanche 30 juin 2019 pour rencontrer le leader de Pyongyang, Kim Jong-un.


Je prfre un gouvernement qui menace d'intervenir militairement et qui au final fait la paix, plutt qu'un gouvernement qui dit intervenir pour la paix et la dmocratie alors qu'il vient juste mettre le chaos.
Grce  Trump la CIA a officiellement arrt d'aider les terroristes en Syrie (bon aprs on ne sait pas si elle respecte vraiment le truc) :
La CIA met fin  son soutien aux rebelles syriens




> sinon pour ton deuxime point : tu penses qu'une personne quelque soit sa race prfre vivre dans un quartier pauvre en immeuble et pas dans un pavillon rsidentiel ?


Non.
Ce que je dis c'est que si il y a des dlinquants noirs c'est parce qu'il y a beaucoup de noirs qui sont pauvres.
Un blanc pauvre  probablement autant de chance de finir dlinquant qu'un noir pauvre. 
Au final on s'en fout de la couleur, il y a plus en commun entre un blanc pauvre et un noir pauvre ou entre un blanc riche et un noir riche, qu'entre un noir pauvre et un noir riche.
Les conditions de vie dans ton enfance influencent beaucoup ta vie.

Normalement en 2020 il y aura des lections prsidentielles, donc peut-tre que Trump ne va pas rester au pouvoir trs longtemps. Cela dit Joe Biden fait bien de la merde, donc on ne sait jamais. On dirait que les dmocrates font exprs de prsenter les pires candidats, alors qu'il y avait Bernie Sanders qui tait trs bien...




> "Valeurs actuelles 28 mai Cercle rouge  Eric Zemmour et Michel Onfray dbattront vendredi sur le thme de l'avenir de la gauche, dans Face  l'info."


Apparemment l'mission "face  l'info" est diffuse sur CNews, donc ce n'est pas tonnant que ce soit de la merde...

----------


## David_g

> Non moi ce qui me marque surtout c'est que Trump a t contraint de confin la population (mais aprs c'est plus les gouvernements de chaque tat qui grent) alors qu'en parallle il soutient les gens qui manifestent pour la fin du confinement.
> Il n'est clairement pas fan du confinement (en plus a va pourrir son bilan conomique).


Non, il n'a justement pas confin la population (et d'ailleurs tout son discours tait tourn pour minimiser ce besoin : a se soigne facilement, le remde est pire que le mal (Foxnews), le virus disparaitra au printemps, on aura trs peu de mort. etc ).
Son soutien n'est pas anodin et tu n'as qu'une analyse simpliste de ce que cela implique.

Tu te rends compte que tu as un prsident qui dit que les gens doivent aller  l'encontre des instances dmocratiques (qui bizarrement sont en majorit du parti dmocrate dans ce cas) d'un tat ? et qu'il dit cela  des gens qui viennent arm  l'assemble pour mettre la pression.
Pas juste, je pense qu'il ne prenne pas la bonne dcision mais carrment : allez y. foutez le bordel !




> Aprs ouais les pillages  Minneapolis sont assez marquant.
> Par contre l'histoire de blanc / noir je m'en fous ce qu'il faudrait regarder c'est pauvre / riche, parce que c'est un vrai critre.


c'est toi qui poste deux liens qui ne parlent que de noirs (et qui n'a rien  voir avec le sujet initial puisque parlant du Covid). Mais du coup on est d'accord (tu rponds plus bas). Mais fais attention quand tu postes des liens, nous on part du principe que cela a un rapport  :;): 





> Le pas historique de Donald Trump en Core du Nord


N'importe quel prsident US jusqu' prsent aurait pu le faire ce pas. Cela devrait donc t'emmener  rflchir/regarder pourquoi cela n'a eu lieu jusqu' prsent (malgr l'insistance de la Core du Nord pour une rencontre depuis des dizaines d'annes). 

Est ce que cela  chang quelque chose ? 

Mis  part qu'on peut lire Trump vanter son nouvel ami de Core du Nord ? Non, le programme d'armement continue tout autant mais avec moins de barouf mdiatique. La vie en Core a pas chang, On ne voit pas plus d'ouverture rel hors posture mdiatique. Par contre, on a amlior le standing de Kim et on lui accorde une plus grande lgitimit.

PS : quel rapport avec ce dont on discute au final (La situation  Minneapolis) 




> Normalement en 2020 il y aura des lections prsidentielles, donc peut-tre que Trump ne va pas rester au pouvoir trs longtemps. Cela dit Joe Biden fait bien de la merde, donc on ne sait jamais. On dirait que les dmocrates font exprs de prsenter les pires candidats, alors qu'il y avait Bernie Sanders qui tait trs bien...


Non. je pense que malheureusement Trump restera en place mme s'il a un peu de doute/peur d'o son intense activit pour supprimer plein de possibilit de vote.
Il a une base fortement mobilis, peut s'accorder le soutien de certains branches influentes (ce qui tait la raison du choix de Pence comme VP d'ailleurs, lui permettre de s'assurer du soutien des vanglistes etc), a la prime du prsident sortant, un mdia  sa pomme et 3 ans de sape de tous les autres mdias avec la caution Potus).

Biden tait pas un mauvais candidat en soi mais le fait est que son parti est divis (la Frange Sanders reste beaucoup too much pour la plupart des amricains et malheureusement, une partie de ses lecteurs cherchera  punir les dmocrates (ce qui est fou vu le mec en face mais bon).
Aprs oui, il fait quelque bourde en ce moment mais franchement pour une phrase maladroite de Biden. Combien de Facepalm en coutant une conf de Trump.

----------


## tanaka59

Bonsoir, 




> Des images vraiment folles des meutes  Minneapolis sur le fil Twitter d'une journaliste de RT : https://twitter.com/SophNar0747/stat...13127189905410
> 
> Je vous ai mis en lien la vido la plus dingue je pense: la police fuyant le commissariat qui sera peu aprs incendi. Droulez le fil en avant et en arrire pour voir les autres vidos. Quelque part on peut reconnaitre une certaine retenue de la police qui prfre fuir plutt que de faire un massacre... Enfin je ne sais pas vraiment quoi en penser...


Aux USA la police utilise des LAV25 (vhicule militaire us 8x8)  la Nouvelle Orlans , des M113 (des transports de troupe  chenille de la guerre du vietnam), ou alors des Hummer, Hummve et HMV :

https://www.quora.com/Why-aren-t-pol...the-M4-carbine
https://www.google.com/search?q=m113...nt=firefox-b-d
http://blogs.pjstar.com/kravetz/2014...nd-the-police/
https://www.pinterest.fr/dalesaulsgiver/swat-vehicles/




> Non moi ce qui me marque surtout c'est que Trump a t contraint de confin la population (mais aprs c'est plus les gouvernements de chaque tat qui grent) alors qu'en parallle il soutient les gens qui manifestent pour la fin du confinement.
> Il n'est clairement pas fan du confinement (en plus a va pourrir son bilan conomique).
> 
> Aprs ouais les pillages  Minneapolis sont assez marquant.
> Par contre l'histoire de blanc / noir je m'en fous ce qu'il faudrait regarder c'est pauvre / riche, parce que c'est un vrai critre.
> 
> a devrait tre assez dissuasif 
> Ce n'est pas la premire fois qu'il menace d'utiliser la force, mais gnralement a fini bien, comme en Core du Nord o il y a eu un moment historique entre le Nord et le Sud.
> Le pas historique de Donald Trump en Core du Nord
> ...


En Afrique du sud c'est l'inverse , des sud africains noirs riches et des bidons de villes de blanc pauvres.

----------


## Ryu2000

> le virus disparaitra au printemps


Sur ce point il avait peut-tre raison on dirait  ::P:  En tout cas il y a de moins en moins de cas.
Il y a d'autres maladies pulmonaires qui sont plus violent en hiver qu'en t.




> Tu te rends compte que tu as un prsident qui dit que les gens doivent aller  l'encontre des instances dmocratiques


Ouais c'est pas banal un prsident qui appelle  manifester  ::mouarf:: 
Il est un peu populiste.




> c'est toi qui poste deux liens qui ne parlent que de noirs


Oui mais ils ont regard le mauvais critre, le problme ce n'est pas que les gens sont noirs. Ce n'est pas une maladie qui vise une gntique en particulier. 

Parfois certains amalgament noir et pauvre :
Joe Biden Says Poor Kids Are Just as Bright as White Kids




> N'importe quel prsident US jusqu' prsent aurait pu le faire ce pas.


Bien sr que non ! Pour en arriver l, il a fallut menacer la Core du Nord sur Twitter et a c'est pas Obama qui allait le faire...




> PS : quel rapport avec ce dont on discute au final (La situation  Minneapolis)


Le rapport c'est qu' Minneapolis il a dit "vous avez pillez maintenant la police est autoris  vous tirer dessus".
C'est une menace de rponse arme, chose qu'il a dj faite plusieurs fois et qui s'est toujours bien termin jusqu' prsent.




> je pense que malheureusement Trump restera en place


Ce serait assez gnial qu'il se fasse rlire  :8-): 
De toute faon il ne peut pas tre pire que Joe Biden...




> Aprs oui, il fait quelque bourde en ce moment mais franchement pour une phrase maladroite de Biden.


Je trouve que Joe Biden a perdu la tte il y a des annes. D'ailleurs Hillary Clinton avait aussi l'air d'une folle lors de la campagne de 2016.
En fait a fait des annes qu'il sait qu'il dit n'importe quoi :
'I am a gaffe machine': a history of Joe Biden's biggest blunders

Pour ceux qui ont termin MGS2 :


Bernie Sanders semble beaucoup plus sain qu'Hillary Clinton et Joe Biden.




> En Afrique du sud c'est l'inverse , des sud africains noirs riches et des bidons de villes de blanc pauvres.


En Afrique du Sud il y a des blancs qui sont riche et ils sont pote avec les noirs qui sont riches.
Par contre les pauvres noirs sont en guerre contre les pauvres blancs.

===
Les licenciements massifs vont bientt commencer :
Renault : 15.000 emplois supprims dans le monde, dont 4.600 en France

Les choses semblent revenir  la normale pour le moment :
Coronavirus : la mortalit en France retrouve un niveau normal au mois de mai
D'ailleurs c'est cool les bars et les restaurants vont rouvrir.

----------


## David_g

> Ouais c'est pas banal un prsident qui appelle  manifester 
> Il est un peu populiste.


Non, il n'appelle pas qu' manifester mais soutien qu'on mette la pression avec des flingues.
Si cela avait t contre sa politique, il aurait cri au totalitarisme de gauche et menaait d'envoyer la police/garde nationale.




> Bien sr que non ! Pour en arriver l, il a fallut menacer la Core du Nord sur Twitter et a c'est pas Obama qui allait le faire...


Tu as des lacunes en histoire... c'est une demande de la Core du Nord depuis des dizaines d'anne.





> Ce serait assez gnial qu'il se fasse rlire 
> De toute faon il ne peut pas tre pire que Joe Biden...


Voil qui va donc clore toute possibilit d'change entre nous (et je n'ai pourtant aucune passion pour Biden)  moins que tu dveloppes plus (mais srieusement hein, pas juste : il est cool il est contre l'UE).

----------


## Ryu2000

> Non, il n'appelle pas qu' manifester mais soutien qu'on mette la pression avec des flingues.


Si des manifestants se promnent avec des armes a vient du second amendement et pas de Trump.




> Si cela avait t contre sa politique, il aurait cri au totalitarisme de gauche et menaait d'envoyer la police/garde nationale.


On pourrait prsenter le truc diffremment, c'est qu'en temps normal quand il y a une manifestation l'arme intervient, mais l Trump a demander de laisser les anti-lockdown protesters tranquille :
Trump orders military to stand by as protests spread to several cities
C'est original comme dcision, Macron n'a pas fait a avec les gilets jaunes  ::ptdr:: 




> c'est une demande de la Core du Nord depuis des dizaines d'anne.


Il y a 2 choses que les nord corens dtestent par dessus tout :
- les USA
- le Japon
D'ailleurs la fiert de la Core du Nord c'est de tenir tte aux USA.

Il faut surtout se rappeler de a :
Core du Nord : Trump dit avoir un bouton nuclaire  plus gros  que celui de Kim Jong-un

Par contre la Core du Nord souhaite se runifier avec la Core du Sud depuis longtemps, grce  Trump a a un peu avanc :
Core du Nord, Core du Sud : un rapprochement historique ?



> Les dirigeants Kim Jung-un, leader du Nord, et Moon Jae-in, prsident sud-coren, ont pris part  un sommet historique le 27 avril, aprs* une poigne de main hautement symbolique* sur la ligne de dmarcation militaire qui divise la pninsule.depuis la fin de la guerre en 1953.





> moins que tu dveloppes plus


Bon alors je vais reformuler ma phrase : "personnellement je pense que Joe Biden est le pire candidat".
Hillary Clinton et Joe Biden font parti de rseaux que je n'aime pas du tout. Beaucoup d'tasuniens se mfient d'eux et je pense qu'ils ont raison. Hillary Clinton est folle, c'est une va-en-guerre hystrique, Joe Biden n'a pas l'air sain non plus, il est extrmement "creepy", comme on dit dans le jargon. Il est beaucoup trop tactile avec tout le monde y compris avec les petits enfants.

Bernie Sanders semble beaucoup plus stable que Joe Biden.
Bon aprs il est dans un dlire de faire un systme sociale similaire  ce qu'on peut trouver dans certains pays en Europe, donc a doit faire peur  beaucoup d'tasuniens.
Bernie Sanders est socialiste et a passe difficilement aux USA. Mais d'aprs moi c'est quand mme un meilleur candidat que Joe Biden.

Si Trump se fait rlire je vais me fendre la gueule, en me rappelant de son lection en 2016 quand tous les mdias franais taient sous le choc, ils taient tous l "Hillary  96% de chance d'tre lue, on est convaincu qu'elle sera la prochaine prsidente des USA", la gueule qu'ils ont tous tir c'tait gnial  ::lol::  ::mouarf::  ::ptdr:: 

===
Loi Avia : LREM a fait voter un dput dcd lors de l'adoption du texte  l'Assemble
a rappelle un peu a :
Ces fantmes qui votent Tiberi. Selon le Canard, environ 4000 lecteurs sont illgalement inscrits dans le Ve.
Corse: l'UMP fait voter des morts (PS)
Vous vous rappelez pendant la campagne de 2017 quand LREM essayait de faire croire que c'tait un parti diffrent des autres ?

Macron essaie de gagner de le popularit mais a ne fonctionne pas :
Bigard, Hanouna, Raoult : quand Emmanuel Macron saffiche avec les populistes
Appelez Zemmour 45 minutes parce qu'il s'est fait insulter dans la rue c'est quand mme n'importe quoi, cela dit ce n'est pas plus fou que de vouloir parler avec Hanouna...

a m'inquite un peu :
Emmanuel Macron va nommer mercredi Pierre Moscovici  la Cour des Comptes

Les Franais vont pouvoir se retrouver par groupe de maximum 10 personnes :
Phase 2 du dconfinement : ce qui reste encore interdit au-del du 2 juin



> Signe de prudence, les rassemblements resteront toutefois "limits  10 personnes" dans l'espace public. Les vnements culturels resteront donc "suspendus", et les discothques, cinmas, salles de jeux, stades, hippodromes resteront ainsi ferms au public jusqu'au 22 juin au moins. En zone verte cependant, les salles de spectacle et les thtres pourront rouvrir le 2 juin, avec port du masque obligatoire.


DCONFINEMENT : LES SALLES DE SPORT POURRONT ROUVRIR LE 2 JUIN EN ZONE VERTE, LE 22 JUIN EN ZONE ORANGE
Quasiment toute la France est en zone verte, donc a va  ::P:

----------


## David_g

Bon je baisse les bras sur la majorit (vraiment trop d'nergie  dpenser).




> Si des manifestants se promnent avec des armes a vient du second amendement et pas de Trump.


Retire les armes. a te parait donc normal comme action d'un prsident.


PS : on est d'accord sur la valeur de Sanders, juste pas sur le fait qu'il puisse battre Trump (et logique vu que toi tu 'en fiches si Trump est rlu).

----------


## David_g

Intressant Rufin chez ruquier hier (beaucoup mieux que le sketch Onfray/zemmour).

----------


## tanaka59

Bonsoir, 

Situation sur raliste entre la France et la Belgique. C'est officielle la Belgique lve ces contrles aux frontires. Mais les franais et les Belges ne peuvent pas toujours pas passer la frontire jusqu'au 15 juin au moins !

https://www.lavoixdunord.fr/757706/a...ansfrontaliers
https://www.lavoixdunord.fr/759816/a...iere-fermee-ou

Le plus ridicule dans cette histoire tous les plots en bton ont t lev !

En tant frontalier je suis particulirement en colre de cette situation ... au dbut du confinement ce fut l'inverse ... 

Alors pour faire simple  partir du 01/06/2020 , je vais aller en Belgique , autoris ou non . Faudra payer une amende ? Pas de problme , je vais budgtiser la chose . Quitte  prvoir , 3 ou 4000  de budget d'amende ! 

C'est illgal de passer la frontire ? Je m'en moque royalement ^^   ::roll::

----------


## Gunny

> Intressant Rufin chez ruquier hier (beaucoup mieux que le sketch Onfray/zemmour).


Honntement je vais tre triste et du si je ne peux pas glisser un bulletin pour Ruffin dans l'urne en 2022. Ce type sait canaliser la colre populaire et commander le respect d'une manire que beaucoup de politiciens doivent envier. Mme parmi ses opposants il est respect.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Retire les armes. a te parait donc normal comme action d'un prsident.


Moi j'en ai strictement rien  foutre, je trouve que Trump est un peu "punk" et a me fait marrer.
Je ne suis pas tasuniens, a ne me concerne pas ce qu'il se passe l bas.
Je prend normment de recule, regarder Bolsonaro, Trump, Duterte, etc, a me fait marrer. Ce n'est pas mon problme ce qu'il se passe l-bas, je ne suis pas du tout humaniste.
Par contre voir Justin Trudeau a ne me fait pas marrer du tout, lui je ne l'aime vraiment pas.

Je ne sais pas si je suis nihiliste ou quoi, mais ce qu'il y a de certains, c'est que j'en ai rien  foutre, ce n'est pas mon problme, ils font bien ce qu'ils veulent... a n'influe en rien sur ma vie. (mais y'en a qui m'irrite quand mme)
De toute faon si des populistes prennent le pouvoir c'est  cause des banques et de la finance... Si Hitler a prit le pouvoir en Allemagne c'est  cause d'eux.




> PS : on est d'accord sur la valeur de Sanders, juste pas sur le fait qu'il puisse battre Trump


Je ne supporte pas qu'on voit la politique comme a.
Quand on commence  faire des considrations du genre "mon candidat ne prendra jamais le pouvoir alors je vais voter pour un autre", je trouve que c'est de la merde.
Et l je respecte les gars de l'UPR, les types se disent "au mieux on fera 1%" et ils sont content. Pour moi c'est a la dmocratie, tu ne fais pas de calcul, tu te dis juste "*ce programme me correspond le mieux, donc je vote pour lui*" et c'est tout.
Sinon c'est du "vote utile" et je ne supporte pas a.  cause du vote utile on se retrouve avec Marine Lepen au second tour, et a ne me plait pas.
Il faut oublier les sondages et toutes ces conneries et soutenir le projet qui nous parle vraiment.
Mon candidat prfr c'est Bernie Sanders, je ne vais pas mentir en disant autre chose. (bon cela dit, j'tais "tout sauf Sarkozy", "tout sauf Macron", donc l je suis "tout sauf Joe Biden")
J'aime bien Trump, il est rigolo.




> Faudra payer une amende ? Pas de problme , je vais budgtiser la chose . Quitte  prvoir , 3 ou 4000  de budget d'amende !


Je pense que personne ne te fera chier, avec peu de chance tu ne te feras jamais contrler et au pire si tu t'exprimes correctement, t'arriveras  convaincre les forces de l'ordre de te tolrer.
Bon aprs je me trompe peut-tre, pour le moment les Suisses ne viennent pas faire leur courses en France et a fait bien chier les magasins franais, mais le 15 juin a va repartir.
Peut-tre que c'est fini cette histoire de SARS-CoV-2, peut-tre qu'il n'y aura pas de deuxime vague.




> glisser un bulletin pour Ruffin dans l'urne en 2022.


Voil a c'est beau. L il n'y pas de calcul ou de vote utile. Un lecteur se dit "j'aime Ruffin, je vote Ruffin" c'est pur.

----------


## tanaka59

> Je pense que personne ne te fera chier, avec peu de chance tu ne te feras jamais contrler et au pire si tu t'exprimes correctement, t'arriveras  convaincre les forces de l'ordre de te tolrer.
> Bon aprs je me trompe peut-tre, pour le moment les Suisses ne viennent pas faire leur courses en France et a fait bien chier les magasins franais, mais le 15 juin a va repartir.


Depuis le dbut du week end, je vois de plus en plus de Belge faire leur courses en France (Wattrelos, Roubaix, Leers , Villeneuve ... ) ... Et ironie de l'histoire des franais  la ct belge ! J'ai de la famille qui a un appartement  la ct Belge , pas possible d'y aller . Les luxembourgeois, les allemands et les nerlandais du bloc d'appart qui en ont un doivent attendre la fin de la semaine qui arrive pour y aller. Dans les fait la police fdral et local laisse faire ... 

La frontire Suisse est beaucoup plus contrl que la frontire Franco-Belge. 




> Peut-tre que c'est fini cette histoire de SARS-CoV-2, peut-tre qu'il n'y aura pas de deuxime vague


On va devoir vivre avec cette cochonneries plusieurs mois encore.

----------


## David_g

> Honntement je vais tre triste et du si je ne peux pas glisser un bulletin pour Ruffin dans l'urne en 2022. Ce type sait canaliser la colre populaire et commander le respect d'une manire que beaucoup de politiciens doivent envier. Mme parmi ses opposants il est respect.


Oui, je ne suis pas toujours d'accord avec lui (enfin je le suis quasi toujours sur le fonds) mais on sent quelqu'un qui dgage quelque chose mme si des fois un peu brouillon. Aprs comme il y a des choses qui me drange dans le programme FI je serais partag. 

j'ai beaucoup aim la question d'asko  sur l'industrie automobile et le plan d'aide et ensuite la rponse de Ruffing derrire.

----------


## David_g

... (finalement rien  rpondre).

----------


## tanaka59

Ce matin de nombreux promeneurs (dont je faisais parti) le long de frontire franco-belge par ou je rside. Aussi bien belge que franais, des cyclistes , des joggeurs , des marcheurs, des familles ... une seul voiture police est pass. C'tait la municipale ... ils n'ont strictement rien dit et n'ont contrl personne ... 

Pas un seul contrle ... On peut mme traverser la rue sans problme et faire son bout de promenade dans les champs ct belge ...

La France veut continuer de maintenir la fermeture des frontires ?  ::mouarf::   ::ptdr::   ::mrgreen::

----------


## Gunny

Trump prend des leons de Macron sur la gestion d'une crise sociale.

----------


## Ryu2000

Des Franais vont en Espagne pour acheter de l'alcool et du tabac :
Dconfinement : La frontire  peine rouverte, c'est dj l'affluence pour se rendre en Andorre

Des grosses entreprises achtent de l'or physique :
OR : 5 GANTS DE LA FINANCE ONT ACHET POUR 2 MILLIARDS DE DOLLARS D'OR AU PREMIER TRIMESTRE



> Morgan Stanley, Bank of America, UBS, Wells Fargo et Blackrock ont collectivement augment leurs avoirs en or de prs de deux milliards de dollars au cours des trois premiers mois de l'anne 2020, pour les porter  plus de sept milliards au total. Le plus grand grant d'actifs au monde a notamment tripl sa position.


Ce qui est louche c'est que la demande en or a fortement augmente, mais le prix pas tant que a (c'est toujours moins cher qu'en 2012), je prend a comme une preuve de plus que le cours est manipul :

Bon a monte un peu depuis octobre 2018, mais c'est pas norme non plus. a n'a pas encore dpass 1912$ l'once comme en Septembre 2012.

Il y a des dputs qui veulent crer une taxe pour les trs riches :
Des dputs veulent inscrire dans la loi la "taxe Jean Valjean" inspire par Vincent Lindon pour les plus riches



> Plus d'une vingtaine de parlementaires, principalement issus du Parti communiste et de La France insoumise, vont prsenter mardi une proposition de rsolution visant  imposer une contribution exceptionnelle sur les patrimoines valus  plus de 10 millions d'euros.


Bon aprs il y a des riches qui arrivent trs bien  masquer leur patrimoine (regardez Macron par exemple ^^).
O sont passs les millions d'Emmanuel Macron?



> Macron a peru 2,8 millions d'euros, de 2008  2012, lorsqu'il tait banquier chez Rothschild. Mais sa dclaration de 2014 fait tat d'un patrimoine de 1,2 million d'euros et d'un endettement de plus d'un million, soit un actif net infrieur  200.000 euros.

----------


## Jon Shannow

Petites news (en dessins) sur les incohrences des fans boys LREM...

----------


## benjani13

Jon, sur le second dessin, c'est tellement a... La seule diffrence entre les images actuelles aux Etats Unis et les prcdentes images lors des manifs des gilets jaunes c'est qu'on a de nombreuses images des Etats Unis ou la police sympathise avec les manifestant. Chez nous, on peut toujours rver...

Mamie Zinzin (bon ce nom tait dj pris) Murel pnicaud nous exhorte  dpenser nos pargnes pour relancer l'conomie!
https://www.ouest-france.fr/politiqu...onomie-6851447

On vous dit que vous allez devoir bosser plus, que vous aurez moins de cong, qu'ventuellement on baissera vos salaire si ncessaire, les plans de licenciement sont en route et des usines en sursis, mais dpensez braves gens!

Du coup moi ce midi j'ai mang 8 menus chez macdo pour dpenser ce que j'ai honteusement mis de ct pendant le confinement, j'ai command tous les trucs que j'ai vu pass sur Amazon, j'ai achet 25 billets de cinma, 12 places de thtre, et ce soir je passe chez Ikea acheter 15 tables  manger, a fera toujours du bois pour cette hiver. Ah bha non du coup sinon je dpenserais pas cette hiver... Ou alors je fais directement quelques chques aux actionnaires a vitera les intermdiaires? Bon c'est compliqu tout a, vivement que les bars rouvrent l je saurais dpenser utile!

----------


## Ryu2000

> vivement que les bars rouvrent l je saurais dpenser utile!


En principe les bars peuvent ouvrir ds aujourd'hui :
Rouverture des bars: des Parisiens ont profit des terrasses ds minuit



> Pas de temps  perdre pour les restaurateurs aprs deux mois et demi de fermeture administrative. *Si les professionnels de la restauration ont dsormais le feu vert depuis ce mardi pour rouvrir leurs tablissements, certains ont choisi daccueillir leurs premiers clients ds minuit, hier soir.*
> 
> C'est notamment le cas dans la capitale,  Paris, les camras de BFM TV ont film des dizaines de personnes attables sur une terrasse de la rue Montorgueil. Aprs 80 jours d'attente, clatement de joie et rire se sont mls aux premiers verres en terrasse de cette phase 2 du dconfinement.





> Selon la ministre, les Franais ont conomis et mis en pargne 60 milliards deuros pendant la priode de confinement. Cet argent, cest bien aussi quil re-circule, parce que cest ce qui va faire repartir le commerce, lindustrie, a aidera beaucoup  la reprise dactivit, a-t-elle insist.
> 
> Selon des donnes publies vendredi par l'Insee, la consommation des mnages a fondu dun tiers (33,7 %) au mois davril par rapport  celle du mois de fvrier, et de 20,2 % par rapport  mars.


Ouais ce serait pas mal d'aller au bar et au restaurant pour que les restaurateurs bossent un petit peu.
Si il y a beaucoup de clients, peut-tre que des tablissements vont embaucher des intrimaires.




> Cette chute de la consommation, lie  la fermeture de nombreux commerces, a oblig les Franais  pargner une partie plus importante de leurs revenus, notamment sur leurs livrets A, qui ont connu en avril un record de collecte de prs de 5,5 milliards deuros.


Le taux du livret A doit tre de 0,5%, l'inflation relle doit tre bien suprieure  a, quelque part tu perds du pouvoir d'achat en pargnant.
Mais a pourrait tre pire, les taux pourraient tre ngatif.
Taux ngatifs : a y est, une banque commence  taxer les pargnants ds 1 centime d'euro



> La Volksbank Raiffeisenbank de la ville de Frstenfeldbruck, prs de Munich, prlve un taux de -0,5% ds un avoir de 0,01 euro sur tout compte d'pargne au jour le jour (Tagesgeldkonto) ouvert depuis le 1er octobre, indique son site internet.


J'ai vu des vidos des meutes aux USA, il y des corens qui se mettent sur le toit avec des fusils pour protger leur magasin, il y a des manifestants qui choppent des casseurs antifas pour les livrer  la police.



Il parait qu'il y a des piles de briques qui apparaissent l o il n'y a pas de travaux :
Pallets of bricks 'randomly' appear during protests in NYC, Kansas City, Dallas and North Carolina sparking theories they were planted by cops or extremists to stoke violence

Il faudrait tester les manifestants et les meutiers pour voir si ils sont nombreux  tre infect par le SARS-CoV-2 ou pas. a pourrait tre utile pour anticiper si il y aura une seconde vague ou pas.

----------


## benjani13

Sur les baisses des salaires envisages:
https://twitter.com/AiphanMarcel/sta...61960104361985
https://www.bfmtv.com/economie/baiss...e-1924629.html
https://twitter.com/murielpenicaud/s...48357492977666

Dans quel enfer continuons nous  nous enfoncer?...

----------


## tanaka59

Bonjour, 




> Mamie Zinzin (bon ce nom tait dj pris) Murel pnicaud nous exhorte  dpenser nos pargnes pour relancer l'conomie!
> https://www.ouest-france.fr/politiqu...onomie-6851447


Nan mais les politiques ont rien compris ... Va dire  un frontalier de consommer en France ce qu'il n'y a pas en France mais de l'autre ct de la frontire ... Bah il attendra de pouvoir passer la frontire et ne consommera pas ... Mme chose, avec le commerce transfrontalier . Beaucoup de franais par exemple travaillant dans les commerces belges ... ont pour clients ... des franais ! Bah les commerants continuent d'avoir le rideaux baisss ...

Puis bon ds ce week end ... faut dire de nombreux franais et belges ont franchis la frontire malgr la fermeture , moi le premier !  ::mouarf::   ::ptdr::   ::mrgreen::  Ne serait ce que se promener, faire un tour  vlo ,  pied, jogger ... Les belges viennent faire des courses (-20  30% par rapport  la France) , ou voir de la famille pour les franais qui en ont en Belgique. 

Puis aussi allez dire  des maires dont 90% des touristes sont tranger qui ont des rsidences secondaires ... bah les commerces restent avec le rideaux baiss. 

Autre exemple . Rien qu'a Lille sur 100 personnes, 30 sont des touristes et dont la moiti sont du benelux. 




> On vous dit que vous allez devoir bosser plus, que vous aurez moins de cong, qu'ventuellement on baissera vos salaire si ncessaire, les plans de licenciement sont en route et des usines en sursis, mais dpensez braves gens!


Je viens d'en faire les frais sur une offre CDI  28 k revu  la baisse en CDD 6 mois (non renouvelable)  24 k. Puis bon il y a quelques mois c'tait du 30 k sur une autre mission ... Un salaire qui fait le yoyo , 6 k  de diffrences (4500 net). C'est beau niveau revenu ...

Cumulez maintenant : 

> le prlvement  la source mise  jour au 10 de chaque de mois
> le taux d'imposition qui change au grs des vents
> des arrivs des contrats courts  n'importe quelle date
> du chmage avec des revenu fluctuant
> un chmage  900/1100  net et un taux qui varie de 2  10 % selon les profils

Quand t'es clibataire sans enfant , sans trop de charge c'est limite. Mais alors en ce mettant  la place du mec avec enfant  charge ou loyer et j'en passe ... C'est juste horrible on peut l'amputer de 50  100  net par mois !  :8O:   ::alerte:: 

Limpt  la source pour les plus prcaires c'est violent comme systme.




> Sur les baisses des salaires envisages:
> https://twitter.com/AiphanMarcel/sta...61960104361985
> https://www.bfmtv.com/economie/baiss...e-1924629.html
> https://twitter.com/murielpenicaud/s...48357492977666
> 
> Dans quel enfer continuons nous  nous enfoncer?...


Tous les petits jeunes qui vont sortir de bac +5 cette anne , en septembre un master au smic ... Les jeunes vont dchanter . Les licences, dut et bts encore plus ... Les CDD et intrimaire auront plus que peanust ... rien :/ 




> Ouais ce serait pas mal d'aller au bar et au restaurant pour que les restaurateurs bossent un petit peu.
> Si il y a beaucoup de clients, peut-tre que des tablissements vont embaucher des intrimaires.


Les restaurants de quartier en province, qui sont pas les plus  plaindre.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Va dire  un frontalier de consommer en France ce qu'il n'y a pas en France mais de l'autre ct de la frontire ...


C'est goste de penser comme a. Les gouvernements on dit qu'il fallait faire des sacrifices pour sauver des vies.
Si l'pidmie est arriv en France c'est en partie parce qu'au dbut il y a avait quotidiennement plusieurs avions qui arrivaient de Chine ou d'Italie, et il il n'y avait aucun contrle. On ne vrifiait pas si les gens qui arrivaient en France taient porteur du virus ou pas.
Au bout d'un moment les nations ont compris qu'il fallait fermer les frontires, comme a il y a moins de personnes porteuses du virus qui rentrent.
Bon aujourd'hui il n'y a plus des masses de cas et plein de frontires vont rouvrir le 15 juin, c'est vraiment proche.




> Limpt  la source pour les plus prcaires c'est violent comme systme.


Ben a dpend, limpt  la source a quand mme des avantages, les dmarches sont plus simple, il n'y a plus un dcalage d'un an (si t'entres au chmage tu vas trs vite payer moins dimpt).




> Tous les petits jeunes qui vont sortir de bac +5 cette anne , en septembre un master au smic ...


Beaucoup vont aller directement  la case "RSA" puisqu'il y aura peu d'offres et beaucoup de candidats.
Entre pas de boulot ou un boulot mal pay, plein de gens vont prfrer travailler. De toute faon si ils ont un prt  rembourser ils n'ont pas le choix.

Mais a fait des annes qu'en dehors des grandes villes il y a des BAC+5 qui commencent dans des SSII avec des CDI qui ne reprsentent mme pas 1,5 SMIC.




> Les restaurants de quartier en province, qui sont pas les plus  plaindre.


Pourquoi dans les grandes villes les bars et restaurants n'embaucheraient personne ?




> Dans quel enfer continuons nous  nous enfoncer?...


Le chmage sera tellement lev qu'il ne faudra pas faire le difficile. Si ton entreprise fait un plan social, que tu te retrouves sans emploi, tu va tre enclin  accepter un job un peu moins pay, parce que l'alternative c'est le chmage puis le RSA.
Quelque part c'est mieux d'embaucher 11 personnes en les payants un peu moins, qu'embaucher 10 personnes en les payants normalement.
Le problme c'est que si les salaires baissent et les taxes et impts continuent d'augmenter a va devenir compliqu sachant que les gens avaient dj peu de marge.
La diffrence de niveau de vie entre une ingnieure BAC+5, une opratrice  l'usine et un oprateur  la caisse dans un supermarch va s'affiner.

De 1945  1970 les salaires augmentaient chaque anne, c'tait cool, mais l on est plus du tout dans cette configuration. Les annes  venir vont plus ressembler  la grande dpression de 1929  1939.

a fait trop longtemps que la finance fait n'importe quoi et comme toujours c'est au peuple de payer. Les banques centrales injectent des milliards pour sauver les banques et le peuple paie la facture.

----------


## foetus

> Quelque part c'est mieux d'embaucher 11 personnes en les payants un peu moins, qu'embaucher 10 personnes en les payants normalement.


 ::whistle::  c'est le principe des 35 heures - baisser le temps de travail, pour embaucher. Par exemple, 9 personnes qui passent  35 heures (on gagne 4 heures par personne), cela libre 36 heures (et donc 1 emploi)





> La diffrence de niveau de vie entre une ingnieure BAC+5, une opratrice  l'usine et un oprateur  la caisse dans un supermarch va s'affiner.


 ::whistle::  C'est 1 problme qui existe depuis au moins 1980 (certains disent 70 et la fin du plein emploi)

Fin 1990 -> "On ne veut que des Bac+2" - donc tous les diplmes BEP, BTS ne valent plus rien
depuis 2014 -> "En informatique, on demande que du Bac+4/ Bac+5" - dans la partie MOE/ MOA, c'est quasi impossible de trouver 1 emploi ou 1 formation  Bac+2/ Bac+3 (et dans 1 socit crdible)

Le problme Quelle est la prochaine tape ? Bac+8 ?  ::aie::   ::aie::

----------


## tanaka59

> C'est goste de penser comme a. Les gouvernements on dit qu'il fallait faire des sacrifices pour sauver des vies.
> Si l'pidmie est arriv en France c'est en partie parce qu'au dbut il y a avait quotidiennement plusieurs avions qui arrivaient de Chine ou d'Italie, et il il n'y avait aucun contrle. On ne vrifiait pas si les gens qui arrivaient en France taient porteur du virus ou pas.
> Au bout d'un moment les nations ont compris qu'il fallait fermer les frontires, comme a il y a moins de personnes porteuses du virus qui rentrent.
> Bon aujourd'hui il n'y a plus des masses de cas et plein de frontires vont rouvrir le 15 juin, c'est vraiment proche.


Quand il y a eu la fermeture des frontires pour limiter les dplacements, bon maintenant on se rend compte que dans le cadre de la limitation des dplacements et interactions sociales. Ok c'est une mesure qui se justifie sur un laps de temps donne. 

Sur la dure beaucoup moins ... 

Il y a l'aspect conomique. Il y aussi l'aspect social et socital (famille, ami, loisir ... ) . La fermeture des frontires  surtout mis en exergues des situations ou le cas particulier est devenu "la norme" . Une situation qui ncessit du prsentiel dans pays A et B tout en tant bloqu d'un ct ou de l'autre ... bas dure de grer ... A moins d'avoir un don dubiquit ?!



En France +/- 7  10 % de la population vie  proximit d'une agglomration transfrontalire. D'ailleurs il y a 6 gros poles : Lille , Thionville-Luxembourg, Strasbourg, Le Genevois, Nice Vintimille , Biarritz Saint Sebastien. Soit prs de 5 millions de franais et 2,6 millions de voisins trangers ... dont 50% de Belges !

Si Macron veut maintenir les frontires fermes ... bas ils fait chier 7  10% de population et fait aussi chier 2,6 millions de frontaliers trangers ... qui eux n'ont rien demand ! Puis on se prive d'autant de consommateur potentiel en France ... Cherchez l'erreur !

J'aimerai bien vous y avoir avec des agglos comme Paris, Lyon , Marseille, Toulouse, Bordeaux , Nantes ou Grenoble ou l'on tiendrait sous cloche une partie de la population ... On se rendrait bien vite compte de la difficult  grer la chose !

Il y a des bassins de vie socio-conomiques qu'on ne peut durablement maintenir cloisonn ... A dfaut d'une rouverture total directement pourquoi pas un rgle de province  province  ? Un Lillois pourrait aller  Mons en Hainaut ou Brugges en Flandres ouest mais pas Bruxelles ou Anvers. Retroactivement un Belge de Arlon pourrait aller  Thionville . 

On redcouvre qu'une frontire administrative est difficile  grer. Genre Baerle-Hassen-Duc ... 

Nouveau clivage = internes au pays VS frontaliers  ::roll:: 




> Ben a dpend, limpt  la source a quand mme des avantages, les dmarches sont plus simple, il n'y a plus un dcalage d'un an (si t'entres au chmage tu vas trs vite payer moins dimpt).
> 
> Beaucoup vont aller directement  la case "RSA" puisqu'il y aura peu d'offres et beaucoup de candidats.
> Entre pas de boulot ou un boulot mal pay, plein de gens vont prfrer travailler. De toute faon si ils ont un prt  rembourser ils n'ont pas le choix.
> 
> Mais a fait des annes qu'en dehors des grandes villes il y a des BAC+5 qui commencent dans des SSII avec des CDI qui ne reprsentent mme pas 1,5 SMIC.
> 
> Pourquoi dans les grandes villes les bars et restaurants n'embaucheraient personne ?
> 
> ...


Quand le gouvernement se rendra compte que sa cohorte de "payeurs dimpts" fond comme neige au soleil ils se diront merde ... C'est vrai pour toute entreprise donc aussi vrai pour l'tat. 40% de la population ne peut payer les impts pour les 60% restant ...

----------


## David_g

> il y a des manifestants qui choppent des casseurs antifas pour les livrer  la police.


Et il est antifa parce que ??

----------


## Ryu2000

> Fin 1990 -> "On ne veut que des Bac+2" - donc tous les diplmes BEP, BTS ne valent plus rien


Aprs a dpend des domaines, il y a des BAC+2 en charpenterie, lectrotechnique, menuiserie, plomberie, qui gagnent plus que des BAC+5 en informatique et je n'ai pas de problme avec a. (tant moi un BAC+5)
Ce qui fait chier c'est quand un petit jeune qui sort de l'cole avec un BAC+5 est embauch et gagne plus qu'un informaticien BAC+2 ou 3 qui est l depuis des annes et qui bossent vraiment bien.
Le moins diplm mrite un meilleur salaire que le jeune BAC+5, parce qu'il est plus efficace.
Malheureusement en France on accorde trop d'importance aux diplmes, c'est vraiment dommage que a fonctionne comme a.
Il y a des gens sans diplme qui sont hyper qualifis, et il y a des BAC+8 qui sont nuls  chier, il y a des surdiplms qui sont de gros branleurs.




> depuis 2014 -> "En informatique, on demande que du Bac+4/ Bac+5" - dans la partie MOE/ MOA, c'est quasi impossible de trouver 1 emploi ou 1 formation  Bac+2/ Bac+3 (et dans 1 socit crdible)


C'est un peu bizarre de faire a, lors de mon cursus j'ai vu des gens plus travailleurs et plus dou qui taient BAC+3 que certains BAC+5.
En plus il y a une partie des BAC+5 qui ne veulent pas devenir dveloppeur mais chef de projet, ce qui n'a pas de sens.




> Le problme Quelle est la prochaine tape ? Bac+8 ?


Ouais bof... Les BAC+8 ce sont des chercheurs, peu d'entreprises en ont besoin.
Par contre il y a une histoire de *bourse cifre* et une histoire de *crdit impt recherche*. Il y a des entreprises qui utilisent des doctorants parce qu'ils cotent que dalle grce  la bourse cifre et aprs il y a moyen d'embaucher un gars qui vient d'avoir son doctorat et de gagner beaucoup d'argent. Dans mon entreprise j'ai vu 2 docteurs se faire embaucher pour faire un job qu'un BAC+2 pourrait faire, bon il y a en un, quand il a vu que chaque anne on augmentait son salaire mensuel de 50 brut, il s'est barr, il a dit "je ne me projette pas dans l'avenir", par contre l'autre est rest, parce que c'est trop galre pour lui de trouver un autre job, il y avait une close de confidentialit sur sa thse donc personne ne peut la voir.
Il y a un gars qui a fait son doctorat dans l'entreprise et qui s'est barr  Paris, pour trouver un vrai job de chercheur bien pay. (enfin aprs si on prend en considration le cot de la vie  Paris, je ne sais pas si c'tait si haut que a, mais pour un premier job c'tait quand mme beaucoup)




> Et il est antifa parce que ??


C'est pas moi qui est nomm la vido, en tout cas a ressemble  un antifa, c'est un petit blanc masqu qui fout la merde.
En France les casseurs sont souvent des antifas ou des blackblocs, ce sont les idiots utiles du systme, les policiers reoivent l'ordre de les laisser faire. Afin de dcrdibiliser le mouvement, car les mdias vont amalgamer casseur et manifestants.
Par contre aux USA je ne sais pas si on ordonne aux policiers de laisser faire les antifas, a dpend qui donne les ordres. En tout cas Trump ne semble pas fan de ce mouvement :
Qui sont les antifas que Trump veut classer dans la catgorie des groupes "terroristes" ?
Le mouvement antifa devrait tre interdit comme la LDJ.

Un antifa a ressemble  a :

Le gars a une leucmie et il va harceler et provoquer des personnes beaucoup plus fortes que lui. Le gars calculait mal le risque, parce qu'il tait clairement pas en mesure de se dfendre.
C'est toujours une mauvaise ide de chercher la merde, mais encore plus quand t'as une leucmie.

Bon cela dit dans le documentaire antifas chasseurs de skin, il y a des champions d'art martiaux, les types cherchaient la bagarre, mais ils savaient se battre, ils taient pay pour coller les affiches du PS, ils avaient un camion avec de l'essence gratuite, et il faisaient des tours pour trouver des gens  tabasser. Les antifas rcupraient leur vtements en dpouillant des skins.
Mais les antifas d'aujourd'hui semblent beaucoup moins fort. Aprs ils sont nombreux et arms, donc ils ont un fort pouvoir de nuisance.

Les responsables LR et RN dnoncent "black blocs" et "antifas", mais que sait-on des casseurs de l'acte 18  Paris ?
Black blocs, antifa : vives tensions et virage  lextrme gauche pour lacte 23 des  gilets jaunes   Paris



> Selon le syndicat France Police  policiers en colre,   *Environ 80 % des casseurs sont membres de la mouvance de lultragauche (black bloc, zadistes, antifas).* 10 % appartiennent  des groupuscules dultradroite et un socle de 10 % est compos de cas sociaux sans tiquette politique , ajoute France Police qui  dplore que les casseurs ne soient pas interpells plus efficacement et rapidement.  Selon les stratges de la Place Beauvau, ces casseurs professionnels puisent leurs recrues dans la mouvance des anarchistes et des trotskistes proches de lex-Ligue communiste rvolutionnaire.

----------


## tanaka59

Bonjour, 




> Un antifa a ressemble  a :
> 
> Le gars a une leucmie et il va harceler et provoquer des personnes beaucoup plus fortes que lui. Le gars calculait mal le risque, parce qu'il tait clairement pas en mesure de se dfendre.
> C'est toujours une mauvaise ide de chercher la merde, mais encore plus quand t'as une leucmie.
> 
> Bon cela dit dans le documentaire antifas chasseurs de skin, il y a des champions d'art martiaux, les types cherchaient la bagarre, mais ils savaient se battre, ils taient pay pour coller les affiches du PS, ils avaient un camion avec de l'essence gratuite, et il faisaient des tours pour trouver des gens  tabasser. Les antifas rcupraient leur vtements en dpouillant des skins.
> Mais les antifas d'aujourd'hui semblent beaucoup moins fort. Aprs ils sont nombreux et arms, donc ils ont un fort pouvoir de nuisance.
> 
> Les responsables LR et RN dnoncent "black blocs" et "antifas", mais que sait-on des casseurs de l'acte 18  Paris ?
> Black blocs, antifa : vives tensions et virage  lextrme gauche pour lacte 23 des  gilets jaunes   Paris


Un truc qui me sourire c'est les foulards utiliss par les antifasciste :

Version intifada : https://www.google.com/search?q=foul...w=1600&bih=786

Version cow boy : https://www.google.com/search?q=foul...nt=firefox-b-d

Version US Amry en Irak ou Afghanistan : https://www.google.com/search?q=foul...nt=firefox-b-d

Version mirati : https://www.google.com/search?q=foul...w=1583&bih=786

Version franaise carreaux de vichy : https://www.google.com/search?q=foul...efox-b-d&hl=fr 

Vous verrez qu'au final chacun  le mme foulard pour un cause qui s'oppose ... Au moyen orient le foulard c'est le symbole anti Israel/USA VS palestinien . Ou encore le foulard de l'mirari qui a tout pouvoir , aime la culture franaise VS la femme franaise lgante  ::ptdr::   ::mrgreen::   ::mouarf::

----------


## MABROUKI

> Quand il y a eu la fermeture des frontires pour limiter les dplacements, bon maintenant on se rend compte que dans le cadre de la limitation des dplacements et interactions sociales. Ok c'est une mesure qui se justifie sur un laps de temps donne. 
> 
> Sur la dure beaucoup moins ... 
> 
> 
> J'aimerai bien vous y avoir avec des agglos comme Paris, Lyon , Marseille, Toulouse, Bordeaux , Nantes ou Grenoble ou l'on tiendrait sous cloche une partie de la population ... On se rendrait bien vite compte de la difficult  grer la chose !


Mr  Ryu2000 vit en l'an 1200 ,au moyen age, temps ou les gens voyageaient  dos de cheval ,voire  pieds ,temps ou les voyageurs taient tous des commerants, et ou les villes taient entoures de murailles et les portes fermes le soir.
La vitesse de propagation des maladies contagieuses tait proche de zro, et sur le plan conomique la faiblesse des changes tait notoire(un produit fabriqu  Marseille pouvait mettre 2 ans pour tre commercialise  Bruges ou Anvers et 3 ans  Munich et vice versa.).
Les pidmies faisaient des ravages surtout dans les campagnes ou la quarantaine tait impossible   appliquer.
Le problme aujourdhui c'est que si la  quarantaine peut tre applique  grande chelle , elle ne peut ltre dans la dure prolonge (3 mois & plus) sans entraner des dommages ,dsordres conomiques & sociaux pire que le mal qu'elle et cense combattre .
De plus si la  quarantaine pouvait tre une arme de lutte efficace contre les maladies contagieuses cela  se saurait  depuis que les pidmies existent.
La quarantaine est un   cautre sur une jambe de bois.
Japprhende le cas ou l'pidmie reprendrait du poil de la bte dans 6 mois ,chose du domaine du probable .

----------


## Ryu2000

> Le problme aujourdhui c'est que si la  quarantaine peut tre applique  grande chelle , elle ne peut ltre dans la dure prolonge (3 mois & plus) sans entraner des dommages ,dsordres conomiques & sociaux pire que le mal qu'elle et cense combattre .


Non mais c'est bon dans 12 jours les Suisses pourront revenir faire leur course en France...
Et mme aujourd'hui la police ne doit pas faire trop chier les frontaliers. Il doit y avoir des franais qui se promnent en Belgique sans se faire sanctionner.

En dehors de Schengen, l'intgralit des pays du monde contrlent leur frontire.
Si au tout dbut on avait test 100% des passagers qui arrivaient en France, on aurait trs tt isol des porteurs de la maladie.
Quand il y a une pandmie c'est normale de fermer ses frontires (mais on est sympa on laisse les gens qui vont bosser passer).

L on ne peut pas autoris tout le monde  voyager n'importe o, il alors il faut une priode d'isolation pour ceux qui arrivent.
L'Espagne impose une quarantaine  tous les trangers
Les virus arrivent parce qu'il y a des malades qui rentrent dans le pays. C'est pour a qu'il est important de contrler ce qui rentre.




> De plus si la  quarantaine pouvait tre une arme de lutte efficace contre les maladies contagieuses cela  se saurait  depuis que les pidmies existent.


Si il y a des malades dans une ville soit ils se barrent tous et la maladie se rpand partout soit les habitants s'isolent et la maladie ne sort pas de la ville, comme a :
L'EXEMPLE D'EYAM, CE VILLAGE ANGLAIS QUI A FAIT RECULER LA PESTE GRCE AU CONFINEMENT



> Lorsque les premiers cas sont apparus, les habitants de ce petit village, paniqus, ont commenc  fuir. Le jeune rvrend William Monpesson, g de 27 ans  l'poque, est alors intervenu pour convaincre les villageois de faire l'inverse. C'est  dire se confiner.
> 
> Avant de fermer les portes d'Eyam, l'homme d'glise a nanmoins loign ses propres enfant, envoys  Sheffield. Lui-mme est rest, en compagnie de sa femme, Catherine, qui a t l'une des victimes de la peste.
> 
> Ces habitants du Derbyshire ont eux-mmes tabli un cordon sanitaire autour de leur village. Ils ont pu continuer  vivre grce  la solidarit des communes voisines, qui venaient leur dposer de la nourriture et des mdicament,  distance. En change, les villageois en quarantaine laissaient un peu d'argent, tremp dans du vinaigre, au mme endroit.


Quand t'as la peste, c'est pas tellement le moment de se dire "tiens je vais faire le tour du monde".




> Japprhende le cas ou l'pidmie reprendrait du poil de la bte dans 6 mois ,chose du domaine du probable .


Bof... Pour plein d'autres maladies pulmonaire a ne fonctionne pas tellement comme a.
En tout cas avec le MERS-CoV et le SARS-CoV-1 a ne s'tait pas pass comme a.

Maintenant on connait le protocole  suivre :
- tout le monde porte des masques
- on fait des campagnes de dpistage massives
- on isole les malades (et on les traites si possible)




> Les pidmies faisaient des ravages surtout dans les campagnes ou la quarantaine tait impossible  appliquer.


Je ne suis pas tellement convaincu...
 mon avis les maladies se rpandent plus vite dans les villes, la densit de population est plus lev, il y a des rats, etc.
Alors que dans les villages, t'es dans ta ferme et tes voisins sont dans une ferme 1km plus loin (c'est une figure de style, mais la densit de population est vraiment plus faible).

----------


## Jon Shannow

Du racisme dans la police franaise ? Non ! Les policiers n'y croient pas...

----------


## ABCIWEB

Salut,

On va pouvoir reparler de politique avec le dconfinement et le second tour des municipales. Au passage Macron n'est pas dans une grande forme puisque malgr une pause de deux mois et demi dans ses rformes anti sociales il est dj repass en dessous de 40% d'opinion favorables. Sa communication sur l'tat de guerre n'a donc pas fonctionn comme prvu. Faut dire aussi que sa gourde monumentale avec le maintien du premier tour des lections n'a pas aid.

Concernant le second tour, LREM s'allie  LR dans de nombreuses villes pour tenter de faire bonne figure. Le slogan "et de droite, et de gauche" se traduit par "et de droite et de droite". Enfin a nous le savions dj mais cette fois-ci c'est officiel, ils ne peuvent plus se cacher.

Quelques extraits de cet article de franceinfo: 




> Aprs le cas trs comment de Lyon, o l'ancien socialiste Grard Collomb a prfr s'allier  la droite pour empcher une victoire de la gauche et des cologistes, les exemples se sont multiplis : Strasbourg, Bordeaux, Clermont-Ferrand, Tours Dans ces grandes villes tenues ou gagnables par la gauche, les candidats macronistes ont invariablement choisi de s'allier  la droite. Et hormis le cas particulier de Dreux (une fusion divers droite-PS-LREM face au maire sortant LR), La Rpublique en marche ne s'est allie  aucun candidat de gauche durant l'entre-deux-tours.
> ...
> *A Lyon, le sauve-qui-peut de Grard Collomb*
> Jeudi 28 mai, l'annonce d'une fusion des listes de Grard Collomb et de celles des Rpublicains  la ville et  la mtropole de Lyon a pris tout le monde de court, mme si elle tait dj dans les tuyaux depuis plusieurs semaines. Au premier tour, l'ancien ministre de l'Intrieur avait subi une claque lectorale, arrivant en quatrime position dans la course  la mtropole (16,5%), pendant que son poulain Yann Cucherat n'margeait qu' la troisime place (14,96%) pour la ville de Lyon.
> ...
> *Dans le 5e arrondissement de Paris, Florence Berthout de retour au bercail*
> Rare tte de liste du camp Agns Buzyn  tre arrive en tte dans son arrondissement au soir du premier tour, Florence Berthout a dcid de faire alliance avec la reprsentante de Rachida Dati, Anne Biraben, afin de faire barrage  la gauche. Car avec 28,49% des voix, la maire sortante, ex-lue LR ayant rejoint les rangs de la macronie le temps d'une lection municipale, restait sous la menace de la candidate PS Marie-Christine Lemardeley (25,41%), allie aux cologistes (11,41%).
> ...
> *A Strasbourg, une fusion surprise qui pourrait faire barrage  EELV*
> ...


Selon moi c'est pas plus mal, cela clarifie les choses. LR pourra moins se positionner comme une alternative  Macron puisque c'est la mme politique. Et l'on verra mieux selon les dclarations de Jadot s'il est crdible pour reprsenter l'cologie, personnellement j'en doute car il fait tout pour s'affirmer Macron compatible.

----------


## benjani13

> Concernant le second tour, LREM s'allie  LR dans de nombreuses villes pour tenter de faire bonne figure. Le slogan "et de droite, et de gauche" se traduit par "et de droite et de droite". Enfin a nous le savions dj mais cette fois-ci c'est officiel, ils ne peuvent plus se cacher.
> 
> Quelques extraits de cet article de franceinfo:


Et  Perpignan c'est carrment au RN: aprs le retrait de la liste LREM arrive quatrime au premier tour, deux membres de la liste ont choisis de soutenir Louis Alliot:
https://www.huffingtonpost.fr/entry/...b62b63857f4c23




> Selon moi c'est pas plus mal, cela clarifie les choses. LR pourra moins se positionner comme une alternative  Macron puisque c'est la mme politique. Et l'on verra mieux selon les dclarations de Jadot s'il est crdible pour reprsenter l'cologie, personnellement j'en doute car il fait tout pour s'affirmer Macron compatible.



Le problme pour moi n'est pas de reprsenter "L'cologie" avec un grand L comme si il n'y en avait qu'une possible. L est l'entourloupe. Quand Jadot dis dans une mission qu'il ne s'est jamais considr comme un opposant politique je m'interroge, car je ne vois pas de vrai politique cologique qui ne soit pas en opposition forte  tous ce qui a t fait depuis 30 ans.

https://twitter.com/Circonscripti18/...88921016213505

Bon il argument cela par le fait de ne pas tre dans une opposition dilettante, mais c'est une fausse image. De plus l'cologie est en frontale opposition  toutes les politiques menes. Bon aprs faudrait regarder plus que l'extrait bien sur, mais franchement, regarder cette mission j'ai pas le courage...

Sinon en terme d'opposition il vaudrait mieux s'interroger si il peut encore en exister une. Je vous invite  regarde la confrence de presse de la niche parlementaire LFI, tous les textes ont t vids de leur substances (dont celui de Ruffin sur les femmes et hommes de mnages qui l'a mis en colre), aucun dbat venant d'ailleurs n'est possible pour LREM (mme si ils jouent avec les rgles qu'on leur donne, et qu'elles seraient  changer):

----------


## tanaka59

> Et  Perpignan c'est carrment au RN: aprs le retrait de la liste LREM arrive quatrime au premier tour, deux membres de la liste ont choisis de soutenir Louis Alliot:
> https://www.huffingtonpost.fr/entry/...b62b63857f4c23
> 
> Le problme pour moi n'est pas de reprsenter "L'cologie" avec un grand L comme si il n'y en avait qu'une possible. L est l'entourloupe. Quand Jadot dis dans une mission qu'il ne s'est jamais considr comme un opposant politique je m'interroge, car je ne vois pas de vrai politique cologique qui ne soit pas en opposition forte  tous ce qui a t fait depuis 30 ans.
> 
> https://twitter.com/Circonscripti18/...88921016213505
> 
> Bon il argument cela par le fait de ne pas tre dans une opposition dilettante, mais c'est une fausse image. De plus l'cologie est en frontale opposition  toutes les politiques menes. Bon aprs faudrait regarder plus que l'extrait bien sur, mais franchement, regarder cette mission j'ai pas le courage...
> 
> Sinon en terme d'opposition il vaudrait mieux s'interroger si il peut encore en exister une. Je vous invite  regarde la confrence de presse de la niche parlementaire LFI, tous les textes ont t vids de leur substances (dont celui de Ruffin sur les femmes et hommes de mnages qui l'a mis en colre), aucun dbat venant d'ailleurs n'est possible pour LREM (mme si ils jouent avec les rgles qu'on leur donne, et qu'elles seraient  changer):


L'ecologie n'est pas l'affaire d'un parti. C'est l'affaire de tous. Pourquoi pas de l'cologie de droite et uniquement une cologie de gauche ? EELV est une secte , rien de plus. Voire des communistes repeints en vert qui se donnent bonne conscience .

----------


## benjani13

> L'ecologie n'est pas l'affaire d'un parti. C'est l'affaire de tous. Pourquoi pas de l'cologie de droite et uniquement une cologie de gauche ? EELV est une secte , rien de plus. Voire des communistes repeints en vert qui se donnent bonne conscience .


Ta phrase est ambigu. Si c'est l'affaire de tous alors il n'y a plus de question de droite et de gauche, et c'est bien le pige que l'on nous tend.

Voici ma position : "L'cologie" (au sens politique) n'existe pas en soit, l'cologie se fonde sur un programme politique qui permet d'arriver  atteindre des objectifs cologiques. De plus il n'y pas une cologie, mais des cologies qui se fondent chacune sur des programmes politiques sous-jacents. Je redoute trs fortement qu'on nous rejoue le pige du progressisme avec le "ni de gauche ni de droite" en sa version cologique "On fait pas de politique on fait de l'cologie", qui est une arnaque monumentale. Ce sera encore une faon que la clique au pouvoir trouvera pour se faire rlire dans un dni de dmocratie.

Une fois dis a, oui donc il y a une cologie de droite et une cologie de gauche, et de tous horizons. Donc en ne se disant pas opposant j'en conclue que Jadot est pour une cologie de droite, il veut tre dans une dmarche "positive" et de "coconstruction" (coucou Franck Lepage) pour "verdir" la droite. Trs bien c'est une position respectable, mais ce n'est pas la mienne.

Maintenant il faut tre lucide : aucune transformation cologique ne pourra se faire sans une politique anticapitaliste,  minima dcroissante, doubl d'une vrai politique sociale, car d'un point de vue de la prise de conscience collective, tant que les citoyens n'auront pas  manger jusqu' la fin du mois l'cologie ils s'en cogneront.

Et le discours type "l'cologie est l'affaire de tous" en soit oui, bien sur. Mais il est souvent utilis pour diffuser une ide de responsabilit collective, o chacun  sa part  faire, ce qui est bien sur vrai, mais qui se veut au final un discours culpabilisant d'un ct les individus pour de l'autre dresponsabiliser les gros pollueurs et ceux qui ont permis  ces gros pollueurs de continuer  exister. Bref, ne nous faisons pas avoir par de beaux discours.

----------


## ABCIWEB

> L'ecologie n'est pas l'affaire d'un parti. C'est l'affaire de tous.


L on est d'accord, a mange pas de pain.



> Pourquoi pas de l'cologie de droite et uniquement une cologie de gauche ?


L faut revoir les bases. La droite c'est la course aux profits, la maximisation des bnfices quoi qu'il en coute en terme de ressources comme ces produits qui font plusieurs fois le tour du monde avant d'arriver chez toi. C'est l'idologie de la drglementation et la course  l'esclavage pour trouver de la main d'oeuvre toujours moins chre.

L'cologie demande de la rglementation pour une utilisation raisonne des ressources, et demande aussi une meilleure rpartition des richesses pour que tout le monde puisse faire l'effort ncessaire sinon il est vident que les plus pauvres qui sont majoritaires ne vont pas se sentir concerner puisqu'ils seront dans l'impossibilit matrielle de faire cet effort.

Bon a c'est les grandes lignes, mais c'est la base. Grosso modo une politique cologie de droite revient  faire une politique rellement de gauche en ce qui concerne la rglementation - que la droite appelle protectionnisme et replis sur soi - et une meilleure rpartition des richesses pour que cela soit supportable par tout le monde.

Comment faire pour que l'conomie soit au service des citoyens et de la plante avec une politique de droite qui fait strictement l'inverse depuis plusieurs dcennies avec la financiarisation de l'conomie ? La financiarisation de l'conomie ne s'occupe que de maximiser les profits, rien d'autre, les hommes et l'cologie c'est le dernier de leur souci et ils ne s'en cachent pas.

Les dclarations de principe c'est bien, mais il faut regarder la ralit. Et dans la ralit le systme conomique actuel est totalement incompatible avec un effort cologique qui ne soit autre que symbolique.

----------


## tanaka59

> Ta phrase est ambigu. Si c'est l'affaire de tous alors il n'y a plus de question de droite et de gauche, et c'est bien le pige que l'on nous tend.
> 
> Voici ma position : "L'cologie" (au sens politique) n'existe pas en soit, l'cologie se fonde sur un programme politique qui permet d'arriver  atteindre des objectifs cologiques. De plus il n'y pas une cologie, mais des cologies qui se fondent chacune sur des programmes politiques sous-jacents. Je redoute trs fortement qu'on nous rejoue le pige du progressisme avec le "ni de gauche ni de droite" en sa version cologique "On fait pas de politique on fait de l'cologie", qui est une arnaque monumentale. Ce sera encore une faon que la clique au pouvoir trouvera pour se faire rlire dans un dni de dmocratie.
> 
> Une fois dis a, oui donc il y a une cologie de droite et une cologie de gauche, et de tous horizons. Donc en ne se disant pas opposant j'en conclue que Jadot est pour une cologie de droite, il veut tre dans une dmarche "positive" et de "coconstruction" (coucou Franck Lepage) pour "verdir" la droite. Trs bien c'est une position respectable, mais ce n'est pas la mienne.
> 
> Maintenant il faut tre lucide : aucune transformation cologique ne pourra se faire sans une politique anticapitaliste,  minima dcroissante, doubl d'une vrai politique sociale, car d'un point de vue de la prise de conscience collective, tant que les citoyens n'auront pas  manger jusqu' la fin du mois l'cologie ils s'en cogneront.
> 
> Et le discours type "l'cologie est l'affaire de tous" en soit oui, bien sur. Mais il est souvent utilis pour diffuser une ide de responsabilit collective, o chacun  sa part  faire, ce qui est bien sur vrai, mais qui se veut au final un discours culpabilisant d'un ct les individus pour de l'autre dresponsabiliser les gros pollueurs et ceux qui ont permis  ces gros pollueurs de continuer  exister. Bref, ne nous faisons pas avoir par de beaux discours.





> L on est d'accord, a mange pas de pain.
> 
> L faut revoir les bases. La droite c'est la course aux profits, la maximisation des bnfices quoi qu'il en coute en terme de ressources comme ces produits qui font plusieurs fois le tour du monde avant d'arriver chez toi. C'est l'idologie de la drglementation et la course  l'esclavage pour trouver de la main d'oeuvre toujours moins chre.
> 
> L'cologie demande de la rglementation pour une utilisation raisonne des ressources, et demande aussi une meilleure rpartition des richesses pour que tout le monde puisse faire l'effort ncessaire sinon il est vident que les plus pauvres qui sont majoritaires ne vont pas se sentir concerner puisqu'ils seront dans l'impossibilit matrielle de faire cet effort.
> 
> Bon a c'est les grandes lignes, mais c'est la base. Grosso modo une politique cologie de droite revient  faire une politique rellement de gauche en ce qui concerne la rglementation - que la droite appelle protectionnisme et replis sur soi - et une meilleure rpartition des richesses pour que cela soit supportable par tout le monde.
> 
> Comment faire pour que l'conomie soit au service des citoyens et de la plante avec une politique de droite qui fait strictement l'inverse depuis plusieurs dcennies avec la financiarisation de l'conomie ? La financiarisation de l'conomie ne s'occupe que de maximiser les profits, rien d'autre, les hommes et l'cologie c'est le dernier de leur souci et ils ne s'en cachent pas.
> ...


L'cologie "de gauche" que l'on nous pond actuellement, c'est une cologie punitive sur le citoyen lambda ... 

* demander aux gens d'habiter des villes comme Paris, Lyon, Marseille, Toulouse, Lille, Bordeaux avec une densit de population leve
* demander aux gens d'habiter des villes ou les loyers et le fonciers sont cher
* demander aux gens de mettre de plus en plus de temps pour les trajets domicile/travail/tude
* demander aux gens des longueurs de trajets de plus en plus long pour les trajets domicile/travail/tude
* un cout de la vie qui devient de plus cher avec de nombreuse charge fixes qui augment
* des salaires et rentres d'argent n'augmentent pas, pire mme voir diminue
* une population de plus en plus tenu par les crdits 
* de plus en plus de taxes
* des distances et temps de trajets impossibles a faire autrement qu'en voiture 
* les alternatives  la voiture (marche, trottinette , vlo ... ) peu convaincante et tributaire de nombreux facteurs (temps de trajet, longueur de trajet, impondrable personnel, mteo, diurne, de nuit, densit de trafic , dangerosit des axes ... )
* la pseudo gratuit des TC et train rgionaux , qui financera cette gratuit si l'utilisateur final ne paye plus ? 
* saturation des rseaux de TC et train dj vtuste et dont l'entretien est un gouffre sans nom ... 

Un ordre d'ide quand on parle des taxes sur le secteur routier en France : 24 taxes et ponctions existantes , 17 sont dans les cartons : https://sendeyo.com/show/01e810710f . Le magot reprsente 80 milliards d'euros ...

Pendant ce temps la, la convention de Chicago taxe peu voir pas le trafic arien ... Rien non plus sur les ptroliers, vraquiers, cargos et autres paquebots ... Et la on parle de pollution comme plusieurs milliers voir millions de voitures ...

Que dire du trafic PL qui ponctionne le trafic ferroviaire ou fluvial ... 

-----

Exemple concret , un peu xtreme on me dira . 

Pour se donner bonne conscience "cologique" les plus pauvres devront renoncer  venir travailler en voiture en ville, au motif que celle ci est trop polluantes ? Avec tous les risques que l'on connait.

> coupure de bassin d'emploi
> faire un croix sur des pans entier du territoire faute de pouvoir s'y rendre dignement et correctement
> impossibilite d'habiter de manire descente "proche" du bassin d'emploi
> instabilit li au travail avec les contrats prcaires pour se "fixer"
> difficult pour les jeunes gnrations de se fixer  un endroit
> "hypermobilit" prone comme "nouvelle mode" pour les jeunes gnrations pour l'accs  l'emploi ...

Si :

> mettre 3  4 h par jour en TC ou dans les bouchons pour aller taffer
> taffer pour  peine plus qu'un smic
> avoir des contrats de plus en prcaires
> avoir des contrats de plus en court
> ne plus pouvoir se projeter sur le moyen ou long terme pour le travail
> ne plus pouvoir se "fixer" 
> gagner peu pour payer un budget greuv de taxe 

Dsol , pour la gnration des 15/20 ans qui arrive. Ce n'est ni souhaitable , ni vivable ... Pourtant c'est sur vers quoi on tend .  ::(:   ::?:  Il n'y a franchement rien qui fait rver la dedans ... 

Pour preuve les quelques 900 000 chmeurs de plus en avril ... Essentiellement des CDD, intrimaires et autre contrats prcaires ... Et encore on ne regarde pas dans le dtail ceux dj prsent dans les rangs des chmeurs, avant la crise sanitaire.  

Le voeux pieu du modle "bobo-colo" de la campagne en ville ... est un doux rve on s'en rend bien compte. Tout comme le modle "ultra libral" avec le torpillage du code du travail.

----------


## benjani13

> Le voeux pieu du modle "bobo-colo" de la campagne en ville ... est un doux rve on s'en rend bien compte. Tout comme le modle "ultra libral" avec le torpillage du code du travail.


90% au moins des points que tu as list font justement parti du modle ultra libral donc je ne comprend pas pourquoi tu utilises ces points l pour critiquer l'cologie "de gauche".

----------


## ABCIWEB

*@tanaka59*
Comme dit *benjani13* tu nous dcrit la situation actuelle. Quel rapport avec "l'cologie de gauche" ? Ou alors tu veux dire que Macron est un cologiste de gauche ? Moi qui pensais qu'il n'tait ni cologiste ni de gauche, j'en apprend tous les jours. Et tu te bases sur quoi pour faire cette affirmation pour le moins disruptive ?

Qui selon toi reprsente la droite, et quelles sont les solutions d'une bonne "cologie de droite" ? Je dois dire que j'ai un peu de mal  comprendre tes concepts.

----------


## tanaka59

> 90% au moins des points que tu as list font justement parti du modle ultra libral donc je ne comprend pas pourquoi tu utilises ces points l pour critiquer l'cologie "de gauche".


Dans un idal de politique "cologique" , plus de 50% des pendulaires et navetteurs devraient utiliser le train, le vlo, la marche et les TC pour se dplacer. Dans la ralit on constate que ce n'est pas possible ... qui plus ai dans un monde "post epidemie" ou l'on demande d'appliquer des mesures de distanciation social. 




> *@tanaka59*Comme dit *benjani13* tu nous dcrit la situation actuelle. Quel rapport avec "l'cologie de gauche" ?


Dans le monde actuel on cherche  combattre la pollution > en particulier une chasse aux sorcires sur les automobilistes accuss de tous les maux.

1) Travailleur prcaire avec voiture ancienne
2) interdiction des vhicules anciens et polluants
3) mise en difficult des travailleurs / tudiants prcaires pour se dplacer, accder  des bassins d'emplois , d'tudes et de services
4) les profils prcaires vivent dj loin des bassins d'emplois , d'tudes et de services
5) obliger  utiliser une alternative  la voiture c'est reporter sur le train , les TC, la marche, le vlo , la trottinette ... 
6) obliger  utiliser une alternative  la voiture c'est faire mettre plus de temps et des trajets plus long  ceux qui en mettent dj beaucoup (3  4h par jour)
7) avoir des trajets plus long en temps et en distance , cela impacte sur les bassins d'emplois , d'tudes et de services ou l'on peut se rendre
8) c'est aggraver la situation de prcarit des plus prcaires en les privant de pans du territoire (emploi, tude, service ...) et de chance pour y trouver travailler et formation

Le monde ou tout les gens viennent en train,  vlo ,  pied en TC bosser ou tudier est une utopie. 

Tout comme le transport de marchandises et de personnes sur le longue distance qui n'est pas vecteur de pollution peut tre. 

On part d'un concept communiste " tout le monde se dplacera de la mme manire " > en TC ou train
On ajoute un soupon de "verdure" > le train et les TC c'est colo personne n'utilise sa voiture 

On s'aperoit que le transport de masse est extrement complexe  mettre en oeuvre :

Quid des temps de trajets et du nombre de correspondance sur le longue distance ? 
Quid de la capacit de ces transports de masses (faible en dbut ligne, monstrueux en bout de ligne) ?
Quid de l'entretien et du financement des infras du transport de masse quand on veut que cela soit gratuit pour tous ? Qui finance la gratuit dans un monde il y a dj beaucoup de taxes ?

Ce que j'appelle "l'cologie de gauche" , c'est le fait de dire on se dplace tous , dans les mmes infras de transport pour des questions d'environnement > j'appelle cela un dogme , une utopie. 




> Ou alors tu veux dire que Macron est un cologiste de gauche ?


Macron est un centre gauche ultra libral. 




> Qui selon toi reprsente la droite, et quelles sont les solutions d'une bonne "cologie de droite" ?


En france la droite c'est nouveau centre et udi pour le centre droit, LR pour la droite classique, RN et dbout la france pour l'extreme droite ou droite nationaliste .

Il n'y pas de "bonne solution" d'cologie de droite ou de gauche. Comme dj dit, l'cologie est l'affaire de tous pas d'un parti. Encore moins d'un parti affirmant que seul ce qu'il dit est vrai ... 

Une cologie "de droite " existe belle est bien . La mentalit des "farmers", des paysans US , avec la culture des gros vhicules ... aimer rouler, aimer les grands espaces. On retrouve aussi typiquement cette mentalit en Australie , en Nouvelle Zealand , en Russie , au Bresil ... Oui il y a des "colos" qui aiment l'asphalt et les 4x4 ... L'esprit baroudeur , SUV en est un parfait exemple ... 

Une personne de droite , vivant  la campagne, aimant les grands espaces, rclamant une autoroute pour rejoindre la ville et couler les produits du terroir qu'elle produit peut aussi se revendiquer "colo" ...

----------


## ABCIWEB

> Macron est un centre gauche ultra libral.


T'as pas un peu l'impression d'tre en pleine contradiction ? Oui Macron est ultra libral, mais il n'est pas centre gauche, faut pas croire tout ce qu'il dit. De mme Hollande s'est fait lire comme un reprsentant de la gauche, mais c'tait un fake puisqu'il a fait une politique de droite en dtruisant le code du travail. C'est bien pour a qu'il n'a pas t en mesure de se reprsenter, il a trahit ses engagements et ses lecteurs l'ont quitt.





> En france la droite c'est nouveau centre et udi pour le centre droit, LR pour la droite classique, RN et dbout la france pour l'extreme droite ou droite nationaliste .


Ben oui et l'on vient de te montrer que Macron a fait alliance avec chacun de ces partis pour les municipales. Il est donc bien de droite mme s'il se prtend au centre. Et puis udi/modem c'est quasiment identique et Bayrou est un soutien historique de Macron.




> Il n'y pas de "bonne solution" d'cologie de droite ou de gauche. Comme dj dit, l'cologie est l'affaire de tous.


Ok mais tu ne nous a toujours pas dit quelles sont les bonnes mesures cologiques que tu soutiendrais.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Dans le monde actuel on cherche  combattre la pollution > en particulier une chasse aux sorcires sur les automobilistes accuss de tous les maux.


Quand on regarde bien les "cologistes", les politiciens, les mdias, ne sont pas contre les automobiles, au contraire ils incitent les consommateurs  acheter une voiture lectrique.
Alors que c'est une catastrophe environnementale, je ne sais pas si vous imaginez  quel point c'est polluant de crer un panneau solaire, une olienne, ou une batterie.
Produire une voiture lectrique a pollue plus que l'intgralit du cycle de vie d'une voiture diesel qui va faire 250 000 km. (jexagre un peu, mais c'est pas loin d'tre a)

Si ils en avaient rellement quelque chose  foutre de l'cologie, ils soutiendraient tous le nuclaire, aujourd'hui c'est de loin la source d'nergie la plus propre qui existe. (en Allemagne il y a des centrales  charbon ce qui n'est pas top, mais heureusement le pays s'est calm au niveau des oliennes, au bout d'un moment ils se sont rendu compte que le bilan tait ngatif sous tous les aspects, a pollue, a cote cher, a produit que dalle).
Pour les panneaux solaires c'est pas n'importe quel silicium qui est utilis, la fabrication des panneaux solaire ncessite des terres rares qui sont extrmement polluantes  extraire.

Il existe des gens qui veulent rellement rduire l'impact de l'homme sur son environnement, il y a notamment ceux qui prnent la dcroissance, il faut moins consommer (prfrer les produits locaux et de saison), moins voyager, etc.
Pour le bien de la plante il faudrait diminuer la population humaine (on devient strile, lesprance de vie diminue, donc a devrait le faire) et diminuer les niveaux de vie. Il y a des gens qui achtent trop de gadget inutile (comme des objets connects par exemple).
Bon l avec le krach qui arrive, on aura moins d'argent donc on va moins acheter.

Bref l'cologie est souvent utilise comme prtexte pour pousser les gens  consommer, ce qui pollue beaucoup.
Au final l'conomie passe toujours avant tout le reste, dans un systme capitaliste *le moteur de l'conomie c'est la consommation*.
La plupart du temps consommer c'est polluer, plein de produits sont fabriqu  l'autre bout du monde.

----------


## benjani13

Je vous avais dj parl des mensonges du gouvernement sur les tickets restaurants, qui avait annonc l'lvation du plafond maximum durant le confinement afin de pouvoir payer ses courses avec en une fois (montant lev  96euros et utilisable le weekend). Cette mesure n'a jamais t mise en place. Le gouvernement a retourn sa veste en annonant finalement  la fin du confinement un relvement du plafond  38 euros (deux fois le plafond)  la date du 2 juin. Et bien vous savez quoi : le dcret d'application n'a toujours pas t publi... De plus cette mesure ne concernerait que les restaurants et pas les magasins.

https://lexpansion.lexpress.fr/actua...e_2127364.html

Un rsum ici en vido par France 2 : https://twitter.com/infofrance2/stat...42178156064770

On y apprend en plus que les reprsentant des restaurateurs et hteliers ont fait du lobbying pour que ce relvement du plafond ne puisse tre appliqu que dans les restaurants... Rien, jamais rien ne sors de bien de ce gouvernement, c'est dingue.

--------------------------------------------------------------------

Il y a quelques mois des journalistes avait eu accs  un groupe What's app de policiers qui s'changeaient des messages racistes : https://www.mediapart.fr/journal/fra...tes-se-lachent

Hier d'autres journalistes ont russi  obtenir le contenu d'un groupe Facebook priv regroupant 8000 personnes, principalement des policiers (filtrage  l'entr du groupe pour s'assurer que les personnes sont de la police). Encore une fois, messages racistes et rjouissement faces aux violences policires  gogo : https://www.streetpress.com/sujet/15...lences-sexisme

----------


## virginieh

En mme temps, au dpart, les tickets restaurants, taient l aussi pour aider les hteliers restaurateurs en encourageant la consommation chez eux.
Donc c'est normal que leur lobby agisse dans ce sens.
Ca ne t'arrange pas sans doute mais c'est logique.
Aprs si c'est le fait que le gouvernement fasse des annonce dans tous les sens pour revenir en arrire, c'est loin d'tre le seul exemple, les seuls trucs sur lesquels ils tiennent bon c'est ceux qui sont  notre dtriment.

----------


## benjani13

> En mme temps, au dpart, les tickets restaurants, taient l aussi pour aider les hteliers restaurateurs en encourageant la consommation chez eux.
> Donc c'est normal que leur lobby agisse dans ce sens.
> Ca ne t'arrange pas sans doute mais c'est logique.
> Aprs si c'est le fait que le gouvernement fasse des annonce dans tous les sens pour revenir en arrire, c'est loin d'tre le seul exemple, les seuls trucs sur lesquels ils tiennent bon c'est ceux qui sont  notre dtriment.


A la base le but tait de permettre aux salaris de dpenser leur tickets restaurants durant le confinement,  une priode o on ne pouvait plus les dpenser du tout en restaurant. Le principe, trs logique, tait de relever le plafond  95 euros (plafond cumul d'une semaine) afin d'aller faire ses courses une seules fois par semaine. C'tait une mesure sociale et sanitaire  la fois, pas mal pour une fois. Sans cette mesure on tait oblig d'aller tous les jours faire un peu de courses pour pouvoir dpenser son solde de ticket restaurant, autant dire que sanitairement c'tait pas terrible. Donc il s'agit plus d'un enfantillage des restaurateurs qui ont dit "si les salaris peuvent pas les dpenser chez nous bha ils pourront les dpenser nulle part!".

Sinon, mme poste confinement, relever le plafond bon je ne vois plus lintrt en fait. Encore une fois le but tait de pouvoir dpenser en une fois car on ne pouvait pas se dplacer tous les jours. Maintenant que nous pouvons nous dplacer tous les jours et que les restaus rouvrent bah, on reprend les petites dpenses quotidiennes le midi.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Je vous avais dj parl des mensonges du gouvernement sur les tickets restaurants


Est-ce que a compte vraiment comme un mensonge ? Ce sont juste des promesses non tenues.
Mais c'est vrai que c'est dommage, avec mon entreprise j'ai une carte de paiement ticket restaurant, elle passe dans peu d'tablissement et c'est pas pratique d'tre bloqu  19.




> Il y a quelques mois des journalistes avait eu accs  un groupe What's app de policiers qui s'changeaient des messages racistes


Il y a une mission de radio sur Art a propos de vrais policiers raciste :
Gardiens de la paix



> Des policiers racistes, fascistes et suprmacistes blancs se lchent sur leur collgue noir


Ils reprsentent peut-tre 0,01% des policiers, donc est-ce que a vaut vraiment le cot d'en parler ?
On essaie d'importer des problmes US en France.
L'histoire de George Floyd est louche, des suspects qui meurent  cause de la police US, il doit y en avoir 1000 par an, pourquoi l a fait du bruit ? En tout cas a arrange bien le parti dmocrate, parce que Trump ne peut rien faire, si il envoi l'arme on va le traiter de fasciste, si il ne fait rien on va le traiter de laxiste, donc il est bais.
US police shoot almost 1,000 people dead every year, figures show

Aprs je ne sais pas pourquoi ils en font un truc racial, aux USA 90% des homicides contre les noirs sont raliss par des noirs.
L il y a un schma qui s'appelle "*Figure 3. Homicides, by Race of Offender and Victim, 1980-2008*" :
The Police and Public Discourse on Black-on-Black Violence
On voit qu'en pourcentage les noirs se font tuer par des noirs et les blancs se font tuer par des blancs, et il y a plus de noirs qui tuent des blancs que de blancs qui tuent des noirs.
a ressemble un peu  a :


Bref, si on pouvait viter d'importer une guerre civile ce serait cool.
 la limite les noirs n'ont qu'a intgrer massivement la police, pour voir si a change quelque chose.

----------


## tanaka59

Bonjour, 

@Ryu2000

Pourquoi il y a autant de problme avec la police US ?

> le schma administratif US : police dite fdral et ces nombreux services (FBI,NSA,CIA,NCIS,DEA,SWAT,CDC,FEMA,NASA ... ) avec une guguerre de juridiction , la police dite tatique a cheval entre la police fdral et les polices locales de chaque comt , la police de chaque comt
> il y autant de juridiction que de comt au USA (3 242 comts et districts ... )
> dans les tats du sud du pays (nouveau mexique, arizona, texas, floride, louisiane , alabama  missisipi , kansas, arkansas, georgie, caroline ... ) , la culture historique est scessionniste et rasciste
> les confdrs du nord avec d'anciennes villes industrielles (chicago, boston, Philadelphie, new york, baltimore ... ) , un peu comme en europe et les vieilles industrie du dbut des annes 1900
> une culture de "pioneer" et de "farmer" dans des tats assez pauvres, ruraux et agricoles au centre du pays ou l'on n'aime pas les trangers ... Les mormons et salt lake city en sont en parfait exemple ... 
> le port d'arme tant autoris dans de nombreux tat US , la police us doit tre constamment sur ces gardes ... mme pour un simple contrle de vitesse peut virer au bain de sang ... les truands en profitent
> dans les juridictions rurales le "mayor, le juge et le shriff" sont lus en mme temps. Par copinage politique les 3 reprsentants du pouvoir peuvent donc se retrouver tre 3 racistes ...
> beaucoup de gros aux usa ... pas tonnant que les policiers et gardiens de prisons soient aussi gros ou gras pour maitriser des personnes de leur corpulence ... 

Le rsultat en terme de gestion et de situation de crise et tout simplement , mauvais et ruineux ... L'image renvoye est surtout rpulsive ... 

---

D'un autre ct pour l'intervention policire on avait un policier ouvertement raciste avec de nombreuses de plaintes ...  de l'autre un ex taulard avec casier judiciaire. Au lieu de faire un scandale la famille aurait mieux fait de faire profil bas. 

Cela reviendrait  se rvolter pour la mort d'un pdophile ou d'un terroriste. Un ex taulard , reste un ex taulard ... tu fais profil bas une fois sortie de prison ... Dernier exemple en date redoine faid ... 

De toute les faon le flic comme l'ex taulard allait  un moment ou un autre finir par la case prison ... ou jouer et perdre et c'est ce qui est arriv :/

Des flic ripoux vraiment barges cela existe aux USA , c'est surtout que c'est plus voyant vu les mentalits du pays.

----------


## David_g

> L'histoire de George Floyd est louche, des suspects qui meurent  cause de la police US, il doit y en avoir 1000 par an, pourquoi l a fait du bruit ? En tout cas a arrange bien le parti dmocrate, parce que Trump ne peut rien faire, si il envoi l'arme on va le traiter de fasciste, si il ne fait rien on va le traiter de laxiste, donc il est bais.


Un ras le bol ? le fait que cela soit diffus en direct ? Je sais pas moi, en fait tu te rvoltes jamais pour rien ? 
Sinon je pense qu'un prsident pourrait au hasard :
- Dplorer ce qui s'est pass, dire que la lumire sera faite sur cette affaire, condamner au passage les pillages avant de dire : "on va tous leur pter la tronche !!"
En fait avoir un peu de recul dans ses ractions me parait une qualit utile pour un Prsident (du genre ne pas retweet des fakes grossiers qui envenime la situation)

Je ne sais pas ton ge mais cette situation a dj eu lieu (Police, Emeutes, intervention de l'arme) en 1992 mais l'chelle ici est bcp plus vaste (1992 restait un problme local niveau meutes).





> Aprs je ne sais pas pourquoi ils en font un truc racial, aux USA 90% des homicides contre les noirs sont raliss par des noirs.


je pense que c'est toujours bien quand une "minorit" te donne un ressenti de leur expliquer qu'ils se trompent et que tout va bien.
c'est pratique et reposant intellectuellement.





> Bref, si on pouvait viter d'importer une guerre civile ce serait cool.
>  la limite les noirs n'ont qu'a intgrer massivement la police, pour voir si a change quelque chose.


Tu as beaucoup post que a serait bien que le population mondiale diminue (et pas mal parl des gilets jaunes et d'une rvolution). a serait dj un premier pas dans tes convictions.

----------


## David_g

> de l'autre un ex taulard avec casier judiciaire. Au lieu de faire un scandale la famille aurait mieux fait de faire profil bas. 
> 
> Cela reviendrait  se rvolter pour la mort d'un pdophile ou d'un terroriste. Un ex taulard , reste un ex taulard ... tu fais profil bas une fois sortie de prison ... Dernier exemple en date redoine faid ... 
> 
> De toute les faon le flic comme l'ex taulard allait  un moment ou un autre finir par la case prison ... ou jouer et perdre et c'est ce qui est arriv :/
> 
> Des flic ripoux vraiment barges cela existe aux USA , c'est surtout que c'est plus voyant vu les mentalits du pays.


Tu es srieux sur le dbut ?
Parce que c'est un ex-taulard, sa mort ne devrait pas faire de vague ? 
parce que c'est un ex-taulard, il allait FORCEMENT retourner en prison.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Un ex taulard , reste un ex taulard ...


Ben non le principe c'est que tu peux payer ta dette envers la socit et te rintgrer. Bon aprs a ne doit pas tre vident de se rinsrer dans la socit aprs avoir fait de la prison... Dj qu'en temps normal c'est galre de trouver un job, alors en sortant de prison...




> Un ras le bol ? le fait que cela soit diffus en direct ? Je sais pas moi, en fait tu te rvoltes jamais pour rien ?


Ouais mais bon ce n'est pas la premire fois. Le timing est particulirement mauvais, chronologiquement a fait :
- crise conomique
- pidmie de SARS-CoV-2
- confinement strict (qui tue l'conomie)
- rvolte et pillage (alors qu'il faut de la distanciation sociale)
Manifester aujourd'hui ce n'est pas la meilleure ide, si une seule personne a le virus elle pourrait le transmettre  plein d'autres. Ce serait dommage qu'il y ait une seconde vague aux USA, le pays est dj  genoux.

Je connais un peu l'histoire des meutes de Los Angeles. D'ailleurs j'ai bien aim ce qu'ils appellent les "roof koreans".

Je prfrerais que le sujet principal reste l'conomie et qu'il n'y ait pas d'autres sujets qui viennent parasiter, parce que l en parallle il y a le SARS-CoV-2, les meutes, l'cologie, etc.
Aprs effectivement la police US devrait tuer moins de suspects, il y a de la lgitime dfense (quand le suspect est arm) et il y a les bavures (quand le suspect n'est pas arm), et il y a beaucoup de bavures.
Minneapolis c'est pas le top, il y a plein de gangs, de pauvret, etc.

L'histoire du "I can't breathe" c'est pas nouveau, c'est dj arriv avant. Si un policier n'a pas respect le protocole il doit tre sanctionn.

----------


## tanaka59

```

```

Ou la personne a eu un comportement hroique (genre bonne action de sauvetage au que sais je ...) , la ok la personne a rachet sa dette. 

Auquel cas non ... On fait profil bas.




> Parce que c'est un ex-taulard, sa mort ne devrait pas faire de vague ?


1) Dj connu dfavorablement de la police , avec casier judiciaire pour hold up et braquage : https://www.theguardian.com/us-news/...-friends-words .

2) Quand la police contrle une personne qu'elle a dj eu dans le viseur , qui plus est avec fait d'arme ... c'est la moindre des choses qu'elle se mfie. Qu'il soit noir, blanc, arabe, latino ou asiatique ... Une personne arme  l'instant peut trs bien l'tre ou ne pas l'tre  un instant T2 ... La police n'est pas devin.  

Au vu des lments qui ne penchent pas en sa faveur ... oui faire profil bas.  

Oui c'est vrai oui c'est triste , il y a eu un mort de trop. Bon ici la situation a dgnr on est tomb sur un flic ripoux ... 




> parce que c'est un ex-taulard, il allait FORCEMENT retourner en prison.


Le type se tient  carreau ou fait profil bas ou fait un acte hroque pourquoi on le renverrai en prison ? Il a purg sa peine ... On va pas le renvoyer une deuxime fois.

Inversement il se tient pas  carreau, deal ou truande ... bah retour   la case prison.

----------


## benjani13

Si vous voulez rire bon un coup:

*Le Maire  Matignon, Castaner  la Dfense, Valls au Quai d'Orsay... La note secrte de Gilles Le Gendre  l'Elyse pour le remaniement*

https://www.marianne.net/politique/l...e-de-gilles-le

----------


## ABCIWEB

> Si vous voulez rire bon un coup:
> 
> *Le Maire  Matignon, Castaner  la Dfense, Valls au Quai d'Orsay... La note secrte de Gilles Le Gendre  l'Elyse pour le remaniement*
> 
> https://www.marianne.net/politique/l...e-de-gilles-le


Ah oui quand mme! S'ils en sont  imaginer un retour de Valls aux affaires c'est vraiment qu'ils sont dans la panade. Je n'y crois pas trop, mais a montre  quel point ils raclent les fonds de tiroir. Et toujours pas trouv quelqu'un qui ressemble  un cologiste, la reconversion cologique de Macron qu'il voulait faire suite aux lections europennes ne sera pas facile. Petite lueur de lucidit cependant avec l'exclusion de Sibeth Ndiaye qui manquait d'exprience, de charisme et qui passait pour une bouffonne. Mieux vaut changer l'image mme si elle correspondait tout  fait  celle de la Macronie.

----------


## tanaka59

> Ah oui quand mme! S'ils en sont  imaginer un retour de Valls aux affaires c'est vraiment qu'ils sont dans la panade. Je n'y crois pas trop, mais a montre  quel point ils raclent les fonds de tiroir. Et toujours pas trouv quelqu'un qui ressemble  un cologiste, la reconversion cologique de Macron qu'il voulait faire suite aux lections europennes ne sera pas facile. Petite lueur de lucidit cependant avec l'exclusion de Sibeth Ndiaye qui manquait d'exprience, de charisme et qui passait pour une bouffonne. Mieux vaut changer l'image mais si elle correspondait tout  fait  celle de la Macronie.


On peut faire comme dans les "Tuches" , offre "recherche premier ministre , ministre de l'conomie .... "  ::aie:: 

Qui veut poser sa candidature ?  ::ptdr::   ::mrgreen::   ::mouarf::

----------


## zecreator

Sans dconner, ce forum, a devient du niveau de FB. Continuez comme a, et vous passerez dans la rubrique de Pablo Mira sur Quotidien. Lol

----------


## benjani13

> Petite lueur de lucidit cependant avec l'exclusion de Sibeth Ndiaye qui manquait d'exprience, de charisme et qui passait pour une bouffonne. Mieux vaut changer l'image mais si elle correspondait tout  fait  celle de la Macronie.


Je suis d'accord sur le constat mais sur l'espoir de changement d'image:



> Et quid de Sibeth Ndiaye, lactuelle porte-parole du gouvernement actuelle ? A la trappe. *A sa place et comme futur ministre des Relations avec le Parlement, Gilles Le Gendre verrait bien Gilles Le Gendre.* On nest jamais si bien servi que par soi-mme.


 ::ptdr::  ::ptdr::  ::ptdr::

----------


## Marco46

> *Le Maire  Matignon, Castaner  la Dfense, Valls au Quai d'Orsay... La note secrte de Gilles Le Gendre  l'Elyse pour le remaniement*


Tu n'as pas compris, Gilles Le Gendre est probablement "trop intelligent, trop subtil".

----------


## benjani13

Petite pense particulire pour Jon : Allan Barte a fait un crowdfounding pour financer son troisime album, il se termine dans 5 jours (et  dj explos ses attentes). J'avoue que je ne savais pas qu'il avait dj publi ses dessins, du coup je me suis laiss tent, pour la qualit de ses dessins bien sur, mais aussi comme un besoin d'archiver toute cette priode, pour ne pas oublier...

https://fr.ulule.com/macronie3/

----------


## Ryu2000

Il y a des gens qui ne sont pas d'accord avec cette dclaration  ::mouarf::  :
Le patron des LR Christian Jacob affirme que  Les violences policires en France nexistent pas 



> La police en France ne fait pas peur, elle rassure , a dclar Christian Jacob dans Le Grand rendez-vous (Europe 1/Cnews/Les Echos).  *Des violences policires en France a nexiste pas, [en revanche] on a vu des violences de manifestants* , a-t-il assur.  Il y a du racisme en France contre lequel il faut lutter, mais on na pas une police raciste en France, a nexiste pas , a ajout le chef du parti de droite.


Il y a des gilets jaunes qui ne doivent pas partager cette opinion.

Bon par contre "on n'a pas une police raciste" c'est vrai. Les ordres ne sont pas raciste, l'idologie de la police n'est pas raciste, mais il y a des policiers racistes. (en principe dans les textes des livres des coles de police il ne doit rien y avoir de raciste)
a me rappelle un vnement en 2011 :
Zemmour en procs pour sa sortie sur les trafiquants noirs et arabes
Noirs, Arabes et dlinquance : Eric Zemmour condamn



> Ce vendredi, la 17e chambre du tribunal correctionnel de Paris a jug coupable Eric Zemmour de provocation  la discrimination raciale  mais la relax des poursuites de diffamation raciale  pour ses propos sur  les Noirs et arabes , sur les antennes de Canal + et France O le 6 mars 2010, qui lui valent une amende de 2 000 euros avec sursis.
> (...)
>  Il suffit, comme jai eu loccasion de le faire, de consulter les listings de la Direction centrale de la scurit publique du ministre de lintrieur, pour constater que plus de 50% des infractions constates taient imputables  des jeunes dont le patronyme est de consonance africaine ou maghrbine. 
> (...)
>  Les Franais issus de limmigration sont plus contrls que les autres parce que la plupart des trafiquants sont noirs et arabes... Cest un fait.


En France on n'a pas le droit de faire des statistiques ethniques donc on ne sait pas.  ::?:

----------


## tanaka59

> Il y a des gens qui ne sont pas d'accord avec cette dclaration  :
> Le patron des LR Christian Jacob affirme que  Les violences policires en France nexistent pas 
> 
> Il y a des gilets jaunes qui ne doivent pas partager cette opinion.
> 
> Bon par contre "on n'a pas une police raciste" c'est vrai. Les ordres ne sont pas raciste, l'idologie de la police n'est pas raciste, mais il y a des policiers racistes. (en principe dans les textes des livres des coles de police il ne doit rien y avoir de raciste)
> a me rappelle un vnement en 2011 :
> Zemmour en procs pour sa sortie sur les trafiquants noirs et arabes
> Noirs, Arabes et dlinquance : Eric Zemmour condamn
> ...


Ni en France ni en Belgique. Pas de stats religieuse ou linguistique ou ethnique .

Puis bon , je trouve que c'est un peu facile de renvoyer la patate chaude  la police et la gendarmerie ... 

A la moindre manif ou meute , c'est provocation et ... c'est toujours la faute de la police ... elle est raciste , elle est violente ... 

Je propose de changer de disque . On ne met plus de police durant une manif ou une meute. On laisse la population se dfendre jusqu' ce qu'un agitateur soit 6 pieds sous terre puis on viendra faire un scandale que la police a pas ... fallait savoir ce qu'on veut ...

Manif interdite avec meute ... on crie encore  la violence policire ...

Pendant ce temps durant le confinement on a assist a des scnes surraliste ... Des personnages ges verbalises pour s'tre assis ... aux frontires des franais et des trangers verbalises pour tre pass en pays voisin dans le but d'aider un proche faute d'attestation juges suffisantes.

---

C'est comme prendre l'autoroute a contre sens, provoquer un accident grave ... puis porter plainte contre la personne qui roule dans le bon sens est vous blesse ... 

---

Il y a franchement de quoi tre outr et scandalis par les scnes vu ces derniers jours ... 

--- 

Autre scne en dehors de toute logique. Un mme tente par 2 fois de voler un scooter. A la 2me reprise il se fait pincer ... Encore et toujours violence policire ... Le vole est puni par la loi ... Qu'on ne sorte pas de "ah w mais" . Le "ah w mais" n"a pas lieu d'tre. Le mme a jou il a perdu ... il s'est fait pincer bien fait pour lui.

----------


## ABCIWEB

> A la moindre manif ou meute , c'est provocation et ... c'est toujours la faute de la police ... elle est raciste , elle est violente ...


Cette gnralisation tient au fait que auteurs des propos racistes et des violences policires ne sont pas condamns. C'est cela qui est inexcusable et qui dtruit l'image de la police et des policiers qui font correctement leur travail. 

Nier qu'il y ait des violences policires abusives ou qu'il y ait des racistes dans la police, ne fait qu'empirer les choses. Aprs des centaines de vidos sur le web, c'est de la provocation malsaine qui ne peut faire que ragir. 

Concernant le racisme il y a cette dernire information : Police et rseaux sociaux : enqute sur des propos racistes



> Plusieurs affaires de suspicion de violences policires, mais galement une instruction en cours concernant des propos racistes de la part de policiers sur Facebook, suscitent la colre en France. Le dlgu interministriel  la lutte contre le racisme rclame des sanctions et voque un dcalage entre les diffrentes gnrations de policiers.
> ...
> Cest un compte priv au cur dune polmique. Ses abonns, prs de 8 000 au dpart, sont majoritairement des policiers nationaux ou municipaux. Nous avons accd  leurs changes. Depuis quelques mois, on y dcouvre des propos racistes ou homophobes punissables pas la loi.  tel point dun ancien administrateur du site dclare en mars en avoir "marre de faire la police sur ce groupe", menaant de bannir tout auteur de commentaire raciste. Mais rien ny fait, au contraire. Sur des captures dcran, rvles par le site Street Press, on dcouvre de nouvelles allusions racistes, crites il y a peu. Des propos condamnables qui incitent  la haine raciale.


Concernant les violences policires abusives, lONU a demand  la France denquter sur  lusage excessif de la force 




> La haut-commissaire aux droits de lhomme de lONU, Michelle Bachelet, a appel, mercredi 6 mars, les autorits franaises  enquter sur les violences policires commises pendant les manifestations des  gilets jaunes  depuis la mi-novembre 2018.
> 
>  Nous encourageons le gouvernement  poursuivre le dialogue et demandons urgemment une enqute approfondie sur tous les cas rapports dusage excessif de la force , a affirm devant le Conseil des droits de lhomme  Genve lancienne prsidente chilienne.
> 
> Cette dernire a soulign que les  gilets jaunes  manifestaient contre  ce quils considrent comme leur exclusion des droits conomiques et de leur participation aux affaires publiques .


Un an plus tard, on attend toujours les conclusions des enqutes. 

Il ne s'agit pas de violences policires en rponse  des violences sinon il n'y aurait pas d'enqute, il s'agit de violences  l'encontre de manifestants pacifiques. La police utilise la violence pour dissuader les manifestants de manifester. Un petit aperu dans ce documentaire trs intressant de streetpress au titre vocateur "Gilets jaunes, une rpression d'tat":



Aprs si l'on regarde dans le dtail (j'ai perdu le lien), on s'aperoit que l'immense majorit de ces violences disproportionnes proviennent le la BAC. L encore on ne peut pas accuser l'ensemble de la police, mais surtout l'utilisation que fait le gouvernement de la police.

----------


## halaster08

> Je propose de changer de disque . On ne met plus de police durant une manif ou une meute. On laisse la population se dfendre jusqu' ce qu'un agitateur soit 6 pieds sous terre puis on viendra faire un scandale que la police a pas ... fallait savoir ce qu'on veut ...


Ah bravo, donc soit on autorise la police a tabasser des gens soit on l'enlve, tu ne penses pas que les gens demandent un juste milieu ?
Bizarrement, il y a quelques annes encore ils n'y avait pas autant de blesss pendant les manifestations, qu'est ce qui a chang ?




> Autre scne en dehors de toute logique. Un mme tente par 2 fois de voler un scooter. A la 2me reprise il se fait pincer ... Encore et toujours violence policire ... Le vole est puni par la loi ... Qu'on ne sorte pas de "ah w mais" . Le "ah w mais" n"a pas lieu d'tre. Le mme a jou il a perdu ... il s'est fait pincer bien fait pour lui.


Ah bravo encore, tu as vu les images du mme en question aprs son "interpellation" ?
Oui il devait puni par la loi, mais dans la loi de mon pays il n'y a pas le tabassage en rgle par 4 policiers.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Bizarrement, il y a quelques annes encore ils n'y avait pas autant de blesss pendant les manifestations, qu'est ce qui a chang ?


Je pense que ce qui a chang c'est le mouvement des gilets jaunes, il y a eu des manifestations chaque samedi pendant plus d'un an. En France ce n'tait jamais arriv.
Le pouvoir a donn pour ordre de provoquer les manifestants et de laisser faire les casseurs. (de toute faon statistiquement si t'augmente le nombre de manifestations, potentiellement t'augmente aussi le nombre de bavures, non ?)
Il parait que les policiers commenaient  charger les manifestants  partir de 16h, le matin la police tait plutt sympa et au bout d'un moment c'est les gaz lacrymogne, les flash-balls et tout le bordel.

Le pouvoir n'arrivait pas  calmer le mouvement des gilets jaunes, maintenant on ne peut plus manifester  cause des rgles de distanciation sociale.
Est-ce que le mouvement des gilets jaunes va repartir aprs la crise du SARS-CoV-2 ?

Vous vous rappelez juste avant le SARS-CoV-2 quand Benjamin Griveaux prenait cher parce qu'il avait envoyait des vidos intimes  une petite jeune ? a semble tellement loin maintenant.

----------


## benjani13

> Il parait que les policiers commenaient  charger les manifestants  partir de 16h, le matin la police tait plutt sympa et au bout d'un moment c'est les gaz lacrymogne, les flash-balls et tout le bordel.


Parfois les lacrymos a commenait  10H du matin, juste sur de simples rassemblements de 20 personnes qui jouaient de la musique... ou encore sans hsiter  en balancer, toujours  la mme heure,  l'intrieur d'une gare.




> Vous vous rappelez juste avant le SARS-CoV-2 quand Benjamin Griveaux prenait cher parce qu'il avait envoyait des vidos intimes  une petite jeune ? a semble tellement loin maintenant.


Et l'affaire Benalla semble tre il y a une dcennie. Comme je le disais concernant les albums d'Allan Barte, il y a vraiment besoin d'archiver tout a pour que la nouvelle folie du moment ne fasse pas oubli les cents prcdentes...

----------


## Gunny

Il n'est simplement plus possible de penser que la police ne fait que rpondre aux violences dj existantes, et encore moins qu'elle le fait de faon proportionne. Depuis les gilets jaunes on est tellement innonds de vidos et de tmoignages qu'on ne peut simplement plus les ignorer comme avant.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Depuis les gilets jaunes on est tellement innonds de vidos et de tmoignages qu'on ne peut simplement plus les ignorer comme avant.


Aprs a dpend d'o on regarde, parce que sur BFM TV / CNews et les chanes d'infos du genre, on voit des mchants manifestants violent.
Les mdias mainstream ne filment que la rponse des manifestants et pas les provocations de la police.

Mais effectivement sur Twitter et YouTube on peut voir d'autres points de vues. (bon par contre ces plateformes vont devenir de plus en plus contrl, il y a du contenu qui sera moins visible, a doit tre l'objectif rel des lois contre la haine, les gros rseaux sociaux vont collaborer avec le gouvernement (aux USA a ne fonctionne pas, ils sont tous en guerre contre Trump))




> Et l'affaire Benalla semble tre il y a une dcennie.


Ouais mais au niveau du calendrier c'est plus Benjamin Griveaux qui a t sauv par la pandmie.
Juste avant que la maladie en France a parlait beaucoup de lui, et puis toute l'attention  t dtourne sur la maladie.

----------


## ABCIWEB

> Ouais mais au niveau du calendrier c'est plus Benjamin Griveaux qui a t sauv par la pandmie.
> Juste avant que la maladie en France a parlait beaucoup de lui, et puis toute l'attention  t dtourne sur la maladie.


Non, ta mmoire te joue des tours. La dernire fois que nous avons parl de Griveaux c'tait le 20 fvrier ici. Dans les pages suivantes nous avons parl, pour rsumer, de la rforme des retraites, de la rforme des allocations chmage, et aussi de violences policires contre une manifestation fministe. L'affaire Griveaux tait dj loin en termes d'actualit.

Comme quoi on se souvient plus volontiers des faits divers impliquant des personnes. De quoi aussi lgitimer Pavlenski qui en a fait un symbole mmorable pour rsumer la lgret, l'insouciance, le manque de professionnalisme et l'hypocrysie des membres du gouvernement puisque Griveaux se prsentait  la mairie de Paris en dfendant les valeurs familiales traditionnelles. 

C'est un peu dommage d'en arriver l mais c'est ainsi que la mmoire fonctionne, le comique et le ridicule laissent plus de traces que les problmes de fond. 

Pourtant la rforme des retraites tait autrement plus importante, de mme que celle des allocations chmages, et les violences policires contre une manifestation fministe comme symbole de violences systmatiques et disproportionnes contre toute forme de manifestation. Une rforme des retraites totalement hasardeuse sans se soucier du financement, dont les principaux bnficiaires taient les assureurs privs au dtriment de l'ensemble de la population. Et une rforme des allocations chmages pour rendre les allocations plus difficiles  obtenir tout en faisant arbitrairement baisser les chiffres du chmage. 

Je te laisse lire les messages postrieurs  l'affaire Griveaux. On parlait aussi de la grve continue dans les hpitaux juste avant le covid19. On parlera encore du systme hospitalier, mais mis  part une petite augmentation, qui mme si elle tait ncessaire n'tait pas l'essentiel des revendications, il est peu probable que le gouvernement attribue plus de lits, plus de matriel et plus de personnel. C'est juste histoire d'acheter une paix sociale  moindre cot sans rsoudre les problmes de fond. 

Et puis les lections vont reprendre le dessus de l'actualit, et puis le monde d'aprs sera encore pire que le monde d'avant car tout continuera  se dgrader y compris les conditions de travail de l'ensemble des salaris. Le covid19 est peut-tre du pass, mais le macronavirus n'a pas dit son dernier mot.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Non, ta mmoire te joue des tours. La dernire fois que nous avons parl de Griveaux c'tait le 20 fvrier ici.


Je ne parle pas de ce forum, je parle des mdias mainstream. Le retrait de Griveaux a doit tre le 14 fvrier, le confinement c'est le 16 mars. Plus on approchait du 16 mars, moins ils parlaient de Griveaux, plus ils parlaient de l'pidmie. C'est clair que si il y n'y avait pas eu cette histoire de SARS-CoV-2, les mdias, les politiciens, des gens sur Twitter auraient continuer d'en parler.
Je me rappelle trs bien qu' l'poque, il y a eu plein de blagues (pas forcment ici) sur ce sujet. Comme a par exemple :












> Pourtant la rforme des retraites tait autrement plus importante,


Ouais mais ce n'est pas mon sujet, moi je disais juste que Griveaux peut remercier le SARS-CoV-2 parce que grce  lui les gens l'ont oubli. Bon aprs a n'aurait jamais du faire un si gros scandale, le gars a dmissionn excessivement vite, c'tait bizarre... Si il n'y avait vraiment que ces vidos, le gars aurait pu assumer. D'habitude les politiciens s'accrochent plus que a.

Crise du coronavirus : Emmanuel Macron ne veut pas renoncer entirement  la rforme des retraites



> Mais le nouveau projet du prsident nest pas de "renier la premire partie de son quinquennat", distille-on en coulisses  l'Elyse. Il ne veut pas "faire table rase". Dailleurs, "il naime pas le terme dacte 3". Le chef de l'Etat prfre parler de "nouvelle tape". Emmanuel Macron veut "*continuer le chemin, sans ligne brise*", "dans lesprit du programme" pour lequel il pense avoir t lu en 2017, expliquent ses quipes.





> les violences policires contre une manifestation fministe


Ah ben a pour le coup j'avais totalement oubli !
Mais d'un ct c'est hyper galitaire, les policires et les policiers suivent les ordres peu importe que les personnes soient des hommes ou des femmes. La police ne traite pas les femmes diffremment des hommes  ::P:  ::mouarf:: 
Elles n'ont pas suivi le protocole, la rgle c'est que a devait se terminer  22h00, des manifestantes ont refus de se disperser donc la police a "charg".




> Une rforme des retraites totalement hasardeuse sans se soucier du financement, dont les principaux bnficiaires taient les assureurs privs au dtriment de l'ensemble de la population.


 chaque fois que le peuple perd quelque chose et que des entreprises gagnent quelque chose a vient de l'UE  ::P: 
Les mdias mainstream disent que l'UE ne contraint pas les pays  le faire, c'est juste qu'elle le conseil chaque anne... Officiellement l'UE ne sanctionne pas si on ne suit pas ses conseils.
La Commission europenne aurait  ordonn  la rforme des retraites ? Pourquoi cest erron



> La Commission europenne a-t-elle  ordonn   la France la rforme des retraites ? Cest ce qua affirm Younous Omarjee, eurodput LFI.  Qui ordonne  la France une rforme des retraites ? LUnion europenne !, a-t-il crit le 16 janvier. *Dans quel but ? Faire des conomies, imposer laustrit et allger la dette !*  Llu a apport en preuve des copies dun document intitul  *recommandations du conseil sur le programme de rforme pour la France* .
> (...)
> La Commission voque-t-elle la rforme des retraites depuis 2013 dans ses recommandations ?
> *La Commission voque bien le systme de retraites chaque anne depuis 2013*,  lexception de 2017. Elle reconnat les changements pris par les gouvernements et formule des recommandations sur le systme.Ces recommandations sont-elles contraignantes ?
> Non.  Ces recommandations ont valeur de conseil, explique  20 Minutes Pascal Kauffmann, professeur de sciences conomiques  luniversit de Bordeaux, spcialiste de lconomie europenne. Cest un peu comme si vous faites venir chez vous un expert, qui va faire le tour de votre maison et vous dire l o il y a des amliorations  apporter. Vous tes libres de suivre son diagnostic ou non.  Les Etats ont  le choix des moyens  pour leur politique budgtaire, ajoute-t-il.  Si vous ne faites pas une rforme des retraites, vous pouvez instaurer un impt sur les plus hauts revenus, par exemple. 
> 
> Ces recommandations,  juridiquement, nont pas de valeur contraignante, elles nont pas force de loi , dveloppe Sylvain Kahn, professeur au centre dhistoire de Sciences po. Les Etats qui ne les suivent pas ne risquent pas de sanctions.





> le monde d'aprs sera encore pire que le monde d'avant car tout continuera  se dgrader y compris les conditions de travail de l'ensemble des salaris.


Ben ouais...  cause du confinement les tats se sont endett encore plus rapidement que d'habitude, l'conomie va avoir du mal  repartir, le chmage va exploser. Donc les conditions de travail vont se durcir, les travailleurs vont perdre des droits, les salaires vont diminuer. Il y aura des plan sociaux, des faillites, etc. Et aprs si tu ralises l'exploit de dcrocher un entretien d'embauche, si a en arrive  la ngociation de salaire, a va tre "soit t'acceptes de gagner moins, soit tu restes au chmage pour finir au RSA, c'est comme tu veux, il y a des tas de candidats qui veulent ce poste". Les salaires vont baisser et les taxes et impts vont augmenter. Il n'y aura plus de classe moyenne.

a fait des dcennies que l'conomie va mal, donc il fallait bien qu'on en arrive l un jour, comme toujours c'est  cause de la finance si le peuple souffre.




> Le covid19 est peut-tre du pass, mais le macronavirus n'a pas dit son dernier mot.


Macron c'est pareil que Sarkozy ou Hollande en un peu plus nerv. En principe il ne devrait pas se faire rlire mais si ce n'est pas lui ce sera probablement quelque chose de pire, comme EELV, ou un truc du ct Zemmour / Onfray.
Aujourd'hui le peuple n'est pas reprsent, que ce soit dans les mdias, dans les syndicats, dans les partis politique, il n'y a pas d'offre intressante.

----------


## benjani13

Grce  Castaner, en cas de contrle routier qui tourne mal, vous ne serez plus trangl. A la place, vous serez lectrocut!




> *Police : le pistolet  impulsion lectrique va remplacer la technique dtranglement*


https://www.leparisien.fr/faits-dive...20-8332365.php

Drle de concidence, dans un tract diffus ce matin sur twitter, le syndicat de police Alliance rclamait justement des tasers...

https://twitter.com/alliancepolice/s...85052216332288

Rsultat: aucun progrs, mais a va nous couter un pognon de dingue et on risque de prendre trs cher dans les prochaines manifs...

----------


## ABCIWEB

> Je ne parle pas de ce forum, je parle des mdias mainstream. Le retrait de Griveaux a doit tre le 14 fvrier, le confinement c'est le 16 mars. Plus on approchait du 16 mars, moins ils parlaient de Griveaux, plus ils parlaient de l'pidmie. C'est clair que si il y n'y avait pas eu cette histoire de SARS-CoV-2, les mdias, les politiciens, des gens sur Twitter auraient continuer d'en parler.
> Je me rappelle trs bien qu' l'poque, il y a eu plein de blagues (pas forcment ici) sur ce sujet.


Ce n'est pas parce que tu trouves sur internet des messages humoristiques dcals, qu'ils sont reprsentatifs de l'actualit qui prcdait le confinement. Quant aux mdia mainstream tu faisais remarquer toi-mme le 18 fvrier:



> Ouais enfin bon dans les mdias a ne parle plus du tout de Griveaux, a parle de : Piotr Pavlenski, Juan Branco, Alexandra de Taddeo, Joachim Son-Forget, Laurent Alexandre, Alexandre Benalla.
> Tous les mdias sous entendent que Griveaux est victime d'un "complot".


Comme tu le disais justement, l'affaire Griveaux avait dj t transforme en affaire Piotr Pavlenski, Juan Branco, Alexandra de Taddeo. Il est donc trs abusif de dire que le covid et le confinement ont sauv Griveaux puisque les mdias avaient dtourn l'attention bien avant. 

Et puis pour parler de "sauver" il faut qu'il y ait quelque chose  sauver. Si son comportement tait critiquable au regard des responsabilits qu'il prtendait endosser, sa dmission rapide a mis fin  cette polmique. Il ne restait donc qu'un fait divers mmorable mais sans rapport direct avec les enjeux politiques et les lections municipales, si bien que cette affaire tait dj dans la queue de comte de l'actualit au moment du confinement. Les choses auraient t diffrentes si Griveaux avait maintenu sa candidature et c'est bien pour cette raison qu'il n'a pas insist.

----------


## tanaka59

> Grce  Castaner, en cas de contrle routier qui tourne mal, vous ne serez plus trangl. A la place, vous serez lectrocut!
> 
> https://www.leparisien.fr/faits-dive...20-8332365.php
> 
> Drle de concidence, dans un tract diffus ce matin sur twitter, le syndicat de police Alliance rclamait justement des tasers...
> 
> https://twitter.com/alliancepolice/s...85052216332288
> 
> Rsultat: aucun progrs, mais a va nous couter un pognon de dingue et on risque de prendre trs cher dans les prochaines manifs...


Pourquoi pas des flchettes paralysantes et des sarbacanes ?  ::mouarf::   ::ptdr::   ::mrgreen:: 




> Ce n'est pas parce que tu trouves sur internet des messages humoristiques dcals, qu'ils sont reprsentatifs de l'actualit qui prcdait le confinement. Quant aux mdia mainstream tu faisais remarquer toi-mme le 18 fvrier:
> 
> Comme tu le disais justement, l'affaire Griveaux avait dj t transforme en affaire Piotr Pavlenski, Juan Branco, Alexandra de Taddeo. Il est donc trs abusif de dire que le covid et le confinement ont sauv Griveaux puisque les mdias avaient dtourn l'attention bien avant. 
> 
> Et puis pour parler de "sauver" il faut qu'il y ait quelque chose  sauver. Si son comportement tait critiquable au regard des responsabilits qu'il prtendait endosser, sa dmission rapide a mis fin  cette polmique. Il ne restait donc qu'un fait divers mmorable mais sans rapport direct avec les enjeux politiques et les lections municipales, si bien que cette affaire tait dj dans la queue de comte de l'actualit au moment du confinement. Les choses auraient t diffrentes si Griveaux avait maintenu sa candidature et c'est bien pour cette raison qu'il n'a pas insist.


Griveaux fait ce qu'il veut de ses fesses ... Juste une interrogations, est ce que le fait de balancer une video de se bonhomme sur les sites X , en train de se tripoter pour se montrer a une autre blonde que sa gemme peut le faire condamner en justice ? 

Griveaux a bien tromp sa femme avec une autre femme  distance ? C'est un motif pour demander le divorce ? 

---

Cela en dit long sur sa personnalit :

- opportuniste
- malhonnte car personnalit qui arrive  trahir les gens et les tromper
- n'assume pas ces erreurs
- indiffrent car se dtourne d'une chose sans relement se soucier des consquences
- infidle , arrive a se dtourner d'une idologie et n'est pas viable sur le long terme

La "sxualit" de griveau en dit long sur sa personnalit  ::aie::

----------


## Ryu2000

> A la place, vous serez lectrocut!


De mon temps "lectrocution" a voulait "mourir des suites d'une lectrisation" maintenant c'est juste "passage d'un courant lectrique dans le corps", du coup on pourrait dire lectrisation... (a fait 2 mot avec la mme dfinition, c'est nul)
lectrisation et lectrocution



> Llectrisation est le passage dun courant lectrique dans le corps, provoquant des blessures plus ou moins graves.
> 
> Couramment employ  la place de ce terme, le mot "lectrocution" na pourtant pas le mme sens :* il dsigne exclusivement les cas dlectrisation entranant un dcs*.


Bref, cette alternative semble moins dangereuse que la technique de l'tranglement. Quelque part c'est un progrs  ::P:  Mais il y aura peut-tre plus d'impulsion lectrique qu'il y a d'tranglements aujourd'hui.




> Ce n'est pas parce que tu trouves sur internet des messages humoristiques dcals, qu'ils sont reprsentatifs de l'actualit


 l'poque j'avais ce sentiment et je n'tais pas le seul, ce ne sont pas des blagues qui m'ont fait raliser le truc.
Bref, au niveau des dates l'affaire Griveaux et l'pidmie de SARS-CoV-2 en France sont proche, vous allez le nier a aussi ?
Le traitement mdiatique de ce covid a clips beaucoup de choses, y compris l'affaire Griveaux/Pavlenski  ::P: 




> affaire Piotr Pavlenski, Juan Branco, Alexandra de Taddeo


Pour moi c'est le mme dossier. Le truc c'est que Piotr Pavlenski disait avoir d'autres documents compromettant et qu'il pouvait donc faire tomber d'autres personnalits politiques, mais au final la police  du le calmer et il n'y a plus rien fait.

----------


## ABCIWEB

> Griveaux fait ce qu'il veut de ses fesses ... Juste une interrogations, est ce que le fait de balancer une video de se bonhomme sur les sites X , en train de se tripoter pour se montrer a une autre blonde que sa gemme peut le faire condamner en justice ?


D'aprs ce que j'ai lu, tu es le premier  te poser la question. Personne  ma connaissance n'a jamais parl de faire condamner Griveaux en justice.




> Griveaux a bien tromp sa femme avec une autre femme  distance ? C'est un motif pour demander le divorce ?


C'est  sa femme d'apprcier la situation, cela ne nous regarde pas.




> Cela en dit long sur sa personnalit :
> 
> - opportuniste
> - malhonnte car personnalit qui arrive  trahir les gens et les tromper
> - n'assume pas ces erreurs
> - indiffrent car se dtourne d'une chose sans relement se soucier des consquences
> - infidle , arrive a se dtourner d'une idologie et n'est pas viable sur le long terme
> 
> La "sxualit" de griveau en dit long sur sa personnalit


Je trouve tes critiques un peu sommaires, par exemple j'aurais remplac le mot "indiffrent" par "insouciant", mais grosso modo je comprends ce que tu veux dire. 

Par contre, je ne suis pas d'accord avec "n'assume pas ses erreurs". Ou alors tu parles d'une autre affaire, mais pour celle-ci et sur le plan politique, il a dmissionn trs vite et je ne vois pas ce qu'il aurait pu faire de mieux. Je ne pensais pas qu'un jour je puisse dfendre Griveaux mais sur ce point prcis je ne vois pas trop ce que l'on peut lui reprocher, ou alors on ne parle pas de la mme chose.

----------


## ABCIWEB

> Drle de concidence, dans un tract diffus ce matin sur twitter, le syndicat de police Alliance rclamait justement des tasers...
> 
> https://twitter.com/alliancepolice/s...85052216332288


Je plussoie le premier commentaire : "Par contre le taff de votre graphiste cest une violence policire en plus les gars". 

La charte graphique ressemble plus  celle d'un journal satirique ou  l'ide qu'on pourrait se faire d'un site d'une organisation terroriste plutt qu' celui d'une organisation sense faire respecter la loi. Alliance ou la culture du bon got,. Ce n'est pas ainsi qu'ils vont amliorer l'image de la police. C'est  se demander s'ils ne veulent pas terroriser les gens avant mme qu'ils ne descendent dans la rue. D'un autre ct cela rsume assez bien l'tat de la dmocratie en France.

----------


## foetus

> Bref, cette alternative semble moins dangereuse que la technique de l'tranglement. Quelque part c'est un progrs  Mais il y aura peut-tre plus d'impulsion lectrique qu'il y a d'tranglements aujourd'hui.


Les morts pendant 1 contrle banal suite  1 coup de Taser existent, et ne sont pas si rares  ::triste::

----------


## Ryu2000

> Les morts pendant 1 contrle banal suite  1 coup de Taser existent


Pas de bol !
Il ne fallait pas tre violent, alcoolis ou drogu.  ::P:  (ou alors il fallait mieux tomber (j'aime bien l'humour noir))

Mais apparemment a va, ce n'est pas si dangereux que a :
Le Taser est-il dangereux, voire mortel ?



> Dans un article publi par la revue British Medical Journal, le journaliste Owen Dyer, fait le point sur les risques du Taser connus des scientifiques. "Des blessures oculaires, des crises tonico-cloniques (spasmes musculaires violents) chez les personnes en bonne sant, des crises d'pilepsie, des pneumothorax, des brlures de la peau, et des atteintes articulaires", dtaille-t-il. De plus, le choc dlivr rduit les fonctions cognitives d'un individu pendant environ une heure (elles reviennent ensuite  la normale). "Le plus dangereux tant le risque de blessures  la tte suite  une chute, ce qui a entran plusieurs dcs", ajoute le journaliste.


Il faut bien que les policiers puissent intervenir, dj qu'on leur met une pression de dingue pour qu'ils ne tirent jamais  balle relle...

Il n'y a pas tant de violence policire que a, alors ok il y a quelque bavures mais globalement a va.
C'est trs rare que la police franaise tue des innocents.
Personnellement je trouve que c'est un sujet secondaire, surtout en ce moment, l'conomie est en train de s'effondrer et les mdias regardent ailleurs.

Bon aprs ce serait chouette si les manifestants se prenaient moins de gaz lacrymogne, ne se faisaient pas charger, et ne se faisaient pas tirer dessus (parfois les flashballs touchent des endroits dangereux, il faut dire que ce n'est pas prcis comme arme). Mais le problme ce sont les ordres, en haut de la hirarchie il y a des mauvaises personnes.

Pour la blague on pourrait avoir une logique de gars qui ne veut pas tre le dernier de la classe :
USA: les policiers ont tu 987 personnes par balle en 2017
"1.000 personnes meurent chaque anne sous les balles des policiers"
On va dire que le nombre d'tasuniens reprsente 6 fois le nombre de franais, donc tant que la police franaise tue moins d'1/6 du nombre de mort US, elle n'est pas la pire  ::P: 

Bon en fait la blague ne fonctionne pas, parce que les tasuniens sont arms et ils sont plus fous que les franais, donc ce n'est pas comparable, ce n'est pas la mme culture, pas la mme police.
Aux USA si la police te dit de lever les mains et que tu n'entends pas, on va te vider un chargeur dessus.
USA. La police tue un homme sourd qui n'entend pas les ordres

----------


## benjani13

> Les morts pendant 1 contrle banal suite  1 coup de Taser existent, et ne sont pas si rares


Oui. Sauf qu'autant un tranglement pendant plusieurs minutes c'est difficile de dire que le mec avait de l'asthme avant, autant un taser c'est facile de dire que le gars avait des antcdent cardiaque pour se ddouaner...

Et, pour certains qui penserait que le taser serait "moins dangereux", dj c'est  prouver. Et ensuite je pense qu'il y a beaucoup plus de risques d'utilisation hors cadre (plusieurs tirs sur la mme personnes, etc).

Je disais prcdemment qu'on va prendre cher durant les prochaines manifs, bha a sera encore pire que a, vous saviez qu'un coup de taser enflamme les rsidus de lacrymo sur les personnes? Cf vido d'une interpellation de 2013:
https://mobile.francetvinfo.fr/faits...t_2553107.html

Le plus triste c'est que l y avait vraiment pas de mauvaise volont des policier, qui essaient de calmer le gars pendant un moment. Mais on voit le manque de formation, ou alors c'tait l'quipe spciale bras cass : le policier qui met des petits coups inoffensif dans les jambes du gars avec sa matraque...  l'envers?!

----------


## ABCIWEB

> Il n'y a pas tant de violence policire que a, alors ok il y a quelque bavures mais globalement a va.
> C'est trs rare que la police franaise tue des innocents.


Il n'y a pas tant de violences policires que a parce qu'il est trs rare que la police franaise tue des innocents. 

Rholala ! T'as dj bu ton litre de blanc avant 9h du mat pour poster a de bon matin sans trembler ? Donc  te lire tant qu'il n'y a pas mort il n'y a pas violence.  Macron et Castaner seraient contents de t'entendre car c'est prcisment sur cette rflexion de neuneu qu'ils comptent pour lgitimer les violences policires dans les manifestations et imposer leur politique anti-sociale.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Il n'y a pas tant de violences policires que a parce qu'il est trs rare que la police franaise tue des innocents.


J'ai mal formul ma phrase, ce que je voulais dire c'est que globalement la police franaise n'est pas violente. Par contre certains policiers sont violents mais le problme c'est surtout qu'il y a des ordres de merde. Derrire chaque tir de LBD dans les manifestations il y a un ordre qui vient d'en haut.

----------


## MABROUKI

> J'ai mal formul ma phrase, ce que je voulais dire c'est que globalement la police franaise n'est pas violente. Par contre certains policiers sont violents mais le problme c'est surtout qu'il y a des ordres de merde. Derrire chaque tir de LBD dans les manifestations il y a un ordre qui vient d'en haut.


La police des pays  riches  est devenue globalement plus violente   des que & suite  l'introduction de tous ces nouveaux moyens diaboliques de maintien  de l'ordre : gaz lacrymogne, lbd,balles en caoutchouc, taser & autres joyeusets .
Autrefois  ,il suffisait  de charger avec des gars balzes armes de gourdins inoffensifs en caoutchouc (contusions)et boucliers (contre pavs et cocktails Molotov),et de lances d'eau chaude ou froide.
Ces moyens  sont d'un maniement simple  et n'occasionnent jamais d'atteintes corporelles  handicapantes ou   blessures graves.
Parce que les armes  de  police  doivent  avoir un rle  essentiellement dissuasif ,non 
 rpressif ,les citoyens qui manifestent  ntant  pas des ennemis en puissance.
Autrefois la police ntait autorise    utiliser  les armes ltales dont elle  dispose que contre  les bandits et autres gangsters  connus.
Las les temps  ont chang.

----------


## tanaka59

> La police des pays  riches  est devenue globalement plus violente   des que & suite  l'introduction de tous ces nouveaux moyens diaboliques de maintien  de l'ordre : gaz lacrymogne, lbd,balles en caoutchouc, taser & autres joyeusets .


On reparle de la Police au Mexique, Afrique du Sud, Chine, Russie, Inde , Iran, Bresil , Colombie, Venezuela , Turquie ...

C'est plutt cela une "Police" avec "violence policire" ... Au Mexique ou au Bresil et en Russie la n'a que faire des dommages que peuvent subir la population ... Qui plus ai quand un tranger se controler il a surtout intrt a la fermer ...

Back chiche , corruption , ripoux, flic verreux ... 

Regardez dans les mdias mexicains ou brsiliens, pas une journe sans un bain de sang entre la Police et les narcotrafiquants ...  Personne ne s'en meut alors qu'il y a de quoi ... 

Pendant ce temps en France au moindre contrle de police jug "raciste" c'est les meutes aux 4 coins du pays ...

Les "violences policires" en France me font bien rire  ct de cela ...  ::?: 

Globalement si vous ne voulez pas voir dbarquer ce type de scne en France : https://www.courrierinternational.co...auver-des-vies , https://www.lepoint.fr/monde/au-mexi...2359568_24.php , https://www.leparisien.fr/faits-dive...20-8330373.php

----------


## MABROUKI

> On reparle de la Police au Mexique, Afrique du Sud, Chine, Russie, Inde , Iran, Bresil , Colombie, Venezuela , Turquie ...
> 
> C'est plutt cela une "Police" avec "violence policire" ... Au Mexique ou au Bresil et en Russie la n'a que faire des dommages que peuvent subir la population ... Qui plus ai quand un tranger se controler il a surtout intrt a la fermer ...
> 
> Back chiche , corruption , ripoux, flic verreux ...


Ah  bah ,le point de vue de Ryu2000 et le mien portent sur les moyens policiers de maintien de l'ordre public dans un pays riche & DMOCRATIQUE.
La Chine, Russie, Inde , Iran, Brsil , Colombie, Venezuela , Turquie  etc... ne sont pas des dmocraties .
Dans ces pays c'est plutt l'arme ,la muette qui est charge de maintenir l'ordre politique tout court ,pour    ne pas sombrer dans l'anarchie.
Quant on parler de ces pays , c'est un   autre dbat qu'il faut ouvrir.

----------


## Pyramidev

> Grce  Castaner, en cas de contrle routier qui tourne mal, vous ne serez plus trangl. A la place, vous serez lectrocut!
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.leparisien.fr/faits-dive...20-8332365.php


La parodie dans le Gorafi :
_Le ministre de lIntrieur va gnraliser lusage du lance-roquette pour compenser la suppression de la cl dtranglement_
http://www.legorafi.fr/2020/06/10/le...detranglement/

----------


## Ryu2000

En ce moment aux USA le parti dmocrate essaie d'exploiter la mort de George Floyd, donc l ce serait bien que les afro amricains se rappellent de ce que disait Malcolm X :



> In this deceitful American game of power politics, the Negroes (i.e., the race problem, the integration and civil rights issues) are nothing but tools, used by one group of whites called Liberals against another group of whites called Conservatives, either to get into power or to remain in power. Among whites here in America, the political teams are no longer divided into Democrats and Republicans. The whites who are now struggling for control of the American political throne are divided into liberal and conservative camps. The white liberals from both parties cross party lines to work together toward the same goal, and white conservatives from both parties do likewise.  
> 
> The white liberal differs from the white conservative only in one way: *the liberal is more deceitful than the conservative. The liberal is more hypocritical than the conservative*. Both want power, but *the white liberal is the one who has perfected the art of posing as the Negros friend and benefactor; and by winning the friendship, allegiance, and support of the Negro, the white liberal is able to use the Negro as a pawn or tool in this political football game that is constantly raging between the white liberals and white conservatives.*
> 
> Politically the American Negro is nothing but a football and the white liberals control this mentally dead ball through tricks of tokenism: false promises of integration and civil rights. In this profitable game of deceiving and exploiting the political politician of the American Negro, those white liberals have the willing cooperation of the Negro civil rights leaders. These leaders sell out our people for just a few crumbs of token recognition and token gains. These leaders are satisfied with token victories and token progress because they themselves are nothing but token leaders





> The white liberal is the worst enemy to America, and the worst enemy to the black man. Let me explain what I mean by the white liberal. In America there is no such thing as Democrat or Republican anymore. In America you have liberals and conservatives. The only people living in the past who think in terms of Im a Democrat or Republican, is the American Negro. Hes the one that runs around bragging about party affiliation. Hes the one that sticks to the Democrat or sticks to the Republican. But white people are divided into two groups, liberals and conservative. The Democrats who are conservative, vote with the Republicans who are conservative. The Democrats who are liberal vote with the Republicans that are liberal. The white liberal arent white people who are for independence, who are moral and ethical in their thinking. They are just a faction of white people that are jockeying for power. The same as the white conservative is a faction of white people that are jockeying for power. They are fighting each other for power and prestige, and the one that is the football in the game is the Negro, 20 million black people. A political football, a political pawn, an economic football, and economic pawn. A social football, a social pawn. *The liberal elements of whites are those who have perfected the art of selling themselves to the Negro as a friend of the Negro. Getting sympathy of the Negro, getting the allegiance of the Negro, and getting the mind of the Negro. Then the Negro sides with the white liberal, and the white liberal use the Negro against the white conservative. So that anything that the Negro does is never for his own good, never for his own advancement, never for his own progress, hes only a pawn in the hands of the white liberal.* The worst enemy that the Negro have is this white man that runs around here drooling at the mouth professing to love Negros, and calling himself a liberal, and it is following these white liberals that has perpetuated problems that Negros have. If the Negro wasnt taken, tricked, or deceived by the white liberal then Negros would get together and solve our own problems. I only cite these things to show you that in America the history of the white liberal has been nothing but a series of trickery designed to make Negros think that the white liberal was going to solve our problems. Our problems will never be solved by the white man. The only way that our problem will be solved is when the black man wakes up, clean himself up, stand on his own feet and stop begging the white man, and take immediate steps to do for ourselves the things that we have been waiting on the white man to do for us. Once we do for self then we will be able to solve our own problems *"The white conservatives aren't friends of the Negro either, but they at least don't try to hide it. They are like wolves; they show their teeth in a snarl that keeps the Negro always aware of where he stands with them. But the white liberals are foxes, who also show their teeth to the Negro but pretend that they are smiling. The white liberals are more dangerous than the conservatives; they lure the Negro, and as the Negro runs from the growling wolf, he flees into the open jaws of the "smiling" fox. One is the wolf, the other is a fox. No matter what, theyll both eat you.*


Il faut particulirement se mfier du parti dmocrate aux USA, ils sont fourbe les types.
Les dmocrates sont des renards, ils te font croire qu'ils sont sympa mais  la fin ils te bouffent quand mme.

J'ai vu une nouvelle qui m'a fait plaisir :
Dcapites ou jetes  l'eau, plusieurs statues de Christophe Colomb dgrades aux Etats-Unis



> Ce n'est pas la premire fois que la figure de Christophe Colomb est ainsi attaque aux tats-Unis. Accus de gnocide par de nombreux militants pour avoir attaqu les autochtones  son arrive en Amrique, *il est galement point du doigt pour avoir en partie cr et organis la traite des Noirs.* 
> 
> Ainsi, la statue le reprsentant  Boston avait t dcapite une premire fois en 2006, avant d'tre de nouveau dgrade en 2015. Les mots "Black Lives Matter" avaient t inscrits sur sa base et de la peinture rouge projete sur son visage. 
> 
> Comme le rapporte une nouvelle fois le Richmond Times-Dispatch, un membre de la socit locale des autochtones a pris la parole lors du rassemblement organis devant la statue de Richmond. Il aurait alors dclar que des parallles taient possibles entre les luttes des peuples autochtones et des Noirs en Amrique.
> 
> En 2019, plusieurs tats ont d'ailleurs remplac le Columbus Day par le Indigenous People's Day, cens rendre hommage aux peuples autochtones.


Les gens se rendent compte que le roman des USA c'est n'importe quoi. Christophe Colomb n'tait pas quelqu'un de bien, donc il faut arrter de l'idolatrer.

----------


## tanaka59

Bonjour, 




> J'ai vu une nouvelle qui m'a fait plaisir :
> Dcapites ou jetes  l'eau, plusieurs statues de Christophe Colomb dgrades aux Etats-Unis
> 
> Les gens se rendent compte que le roman des USA c'est n'importe quoi. Christophe Colomb n'tait pas quelqu'un de bien, donc il faut arrter de l'idolatrer.


Comme en les statuts de Sadam Hussein en Irak ... ou d'autres dictateurs du moyen orient a qui est vou un culte de personnalit  ::aie::  ...

Dans le mme accabit des personnages comme Staline, Lenine, Mao, Kim Jong Un ... qui sont de gauche avec statut . C'est des bienfaiteurs peut tre ?  ::aie:: 

Pendant qu'on y est je propose aussi rebaptiser chaque nom de rue choquante ...

---

La cela devient du grand n'importe quoi ... Pourquoi pas du ngationnisme d'tat pendant qu'on y est ?

----------


## Jon Shannow

> On reparle de la Police au Mexique, Afrique du Sud, Chine, Russie, Inde , Iran, Bresil , Colombie, Venezuela , Turquie ...


Ah ! Le fameux : C'est pire ailleurs, qui devrait justifier tout !

Ben, non, justement. C'est pas parce que c'est pire ailleurs, qu'il ne faut se rvolter de drives qui vont vers ce "pire ailleurs". Sinon, les mexicains, sud africains, russes, chinois, ... auront tt fait de dire "c'est pire en France, alors ne nous plaignons pas"...  ::roll::

----------


## Jon Shannow

Fin de l'tat d'urgence sanitaire...

----------


## benjani13

Le conseil constitutionnel a pris une dcision qui a fait du bruit : cette dcision pourrait permettre au gouvernement de dposer des ordonnances sans plus jamais passer par le parlement (une fois l'autorisation du projet de loi par ordonnance approuv).

Une explication claire de public snat:
https://www.publicsenat.fr/article/p...me-une-bombe-a




> Une ordonnance  permet donc  lexcutif denjamber le Parlement et dintervenir de manire limite, un temps donn, et  la condition dobtenir son autorisation au pralable, dans le domaine lgislatif. On appelle cette  autorisation , une habilitation. Mais pour viter le  fait du prince  et que les ordonnances nchappent totalement au contrle du Parlement,* elles doivent tre ratifies par le Parlement dans un dlai fix au moment de lhabilitation. Selon la Constitution, pass ce dlai,  les ordonnances deviennent caduques* si le projet de loi de ratification n'est pas dpos devant le Parlement avant la date fixe par la loi dhabilitation.  Et pour justement viter tout risque de  ratification implicite , la rvision constitutionnelle de 2008 a permis dajouter dans larticle 38, que les ordonnances  ne peuvent tre ratifies que de manire expresse. 
> 
> * Affaissement considrable  des prrogatives du Parlement.*
> 
> Or, la dcision du 28 mai du Conseil constitutionnel pourrait crer un prcdent en bafouant le principe de ratification des ordonnances. Ce que confirme Julien Padovani : * Le Conseil constitutionnel vient de dire que si le Parlement ne ratifie pas expressment lordonnance, ne lui donne pas le sceau de la lgalit, elle devient quand mme une loi et ce, mme aprs le dlai dhabilitation*  relve le chercheur.  Ce serait un affaissement considrable des prrogatives du Parlement  poursuit-il. En dautres termes, le gouvernement naurait plus lobligation de faire ratifier ses ordonnances et le parlement se verrait amput dune prrogative majeure de contrle. Les chambres seraient donc dans une impasse, puisque ratification ou non, les ordonnances deviendraient automatiquement de la loi.


Pour aller plus loin, une analyse complte du toujours excellent Paul Cassia:
https://blogs.mediapart.fr/paul-cass...ement-legifere

----------


## tanaka59

> Ah ! Le fameux : C'est pire ailleurs, qui devrait justifier tout !
> 
> Ben, non, justement. C'est pas parce que c'est pire ailleurs, qu'il ne faut se rvolter de drives qui vont vers ce "pire ailleurs". Sinon, les mexicains, sud africains, russes, chinois, ... auront tt fait de dire "c'est pire en France, alors ne nous plaignons pas"...


Des policiers ripoux tu en auras toujours. Faire tendre le chiffre vers 0 ok. Arriver  zro ? C'est impossible. 

A la louche 10  15 affaires par de flic ripoux.  En gros 1 par mois . En 2021 on va plafonner  quoi 7/9 ?

Pendant ce temps dans des pays comme le Mexique ou le Brsil ce "10 / 15" c'est tous les jours ! 

Avec 12 dossiers de flic ripoux par en franais on nous fait tout un patacaisse comme quoi le phnomne est quotidien ... Pendant ce temps personne ne s'emeut de la situation dans des pays comme le Mexique ou le Brsil ???!!!

----------


## Ryu2000

> Comme en les statuts de Sadam Hussein en Irak ...


Non mais l c'est pas pareil, il y a des irakiens qui ont connu le vrai Saddam Hussein et ils le respectaient beaucoup, il y avait des irakiens qui affichaient des photos de lui dans leur chambre.
C'tait un ami de la France  l'poque, je crois que c'est Chirac et Jospin qui ont refus de suivre les USA pour semer le chaos en Irak.

Christophe Colomb c'est des sicles aprs sa mort qu'un romancier  rcrit son histoire.
Parfois dans l'histoire officielle il y a des gros mensonges et c'est trs frustrant, comme avec Voltaire en France. La ralit n'a rien  voir avec ce qu'on a vu  l'cole.




> Dans le mme accabit des personnages comme Staline, Lenine, Mao, Kim Jong Un ...


L aussi c'est diffrent. En Core du Nord ils ont le Juche, c'est leur idologie, comme en France il y a les valeurs rpublicaines et ce genre de connerie.
Depuis tout petit on leur prsente une vision du monde, chez nous c'est les droits de l'homme chez eux c'est le Juche.
Dans le monde capitaliste Dieu c'est la consommation, en Core du Nord c'est autre chose... De toute faon  cause des USA le monde entier isole ce pays.




> La cela devient du grand n'importe quoi ...


Ils ont raison les tasuniens qui veulent arrter de voir Christophe Colomb glorifi.

D'ailleurs les franais d'origine africaine devraient se battre contre Jules Ferry et ses potes, parce que leur idologie c'tait a :



> Messieurs, il faut parler plus haut et plus vrai ! Il faut dire ouvertement quen effet les races suprieures ont un droit vis--vis des races infrieures.  Je rpte quil y a pour les races suprieures un droit, parce quil y a un devoir pour elles. *Elles ont le devoir de civiliser les races infrieures.*
> Jules Ferry (28 juillet 1885)


Aujourd'hui encore il y a des personnalits politique qui se rclament de Jules Ferry, alors que c'tait un type qui voulait "civiliser les races infrieures".

====
Castaner est sympa avec les manifestants Black Lives Matter et les manifestations contre les violences policires :
Contre le racisme, Castaner prt  mettre un genou  terre



> Les manifestations pour George Floyd ne sont "pas autorises dans les faits" mais "il n'y aura pas de sanctions", affirme Castaner
> https://twitter.com/BFMTV/status/1270245098945687554


Par contre lors des manifestations des gilets jaunes c'tait beaucoup moins le cas.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Des policiers ripoux tu en auras toujours. Faire tendre le chiffre vers 0 ok. Arriver  zro ? C'est impossible. 
> 
> A la louche 10  15 affaires par de flic ripoux.  En gros 1 par mois . En 2021 on va plafonner  quoi 7/9 ?


On ne parle pas ici, de flics ripoux, c'est un autre problme. Mais de violences policires, sciemment valids par la pseudo-justice aux ordres de lexcutif, dont les enqutes sont ralises par une IGPN (police des polices) de plus en plus complices de ces mthodes voulues et rclames par un excutif aux abois.

Regardes, l'article post par benjani13, sur le fait qu'une ordonnance devient une loi sans mme que les assembles ne statuent, et tu vois poindre de plus en plus clairement le spectre de la dictature. C'est maintenant qu'il faut se rvolter, avant que cela ne devienne impossible. Aprs, on se retrouve en Core du Nord et on n'a que nos yeux pour pleurer.

----------


## tanaka59

> D'ailleurs les franais d'origine africaine devraient se battre contre Jules Ferry et ses potes, parce que leur idologie c'tait a :
> 
> Aujourd'hui encore il y a des personnalits politique qui se rclament de Jules Ferry, alors que c'tait un type qui voulait "civiliser les races infrieures".


En particulier dans les outres mers : Guadeloupe, Martinique, Guyane, Reunion, Mayotte . Une idologique du "vivre sur ile" trs spcifique. 




> On ne parle pas ici, de flics ripoux, c'est un autre problme.


Un flic raciste est un flic ripoux ... Il va user de son autorit de manire malhonnte pour pour faire chanter , rabaisser ...




> Mais de violences policires, sciemment valids par la pseudo-justice aux ordres de lexcutif, dont les enqutes sont ralises par une IGPN (police des polices) de plus en plus complices de ces mthodes voulues et rclames par un excutif aux abois.


La ou cela devient gros dans ces histoires de violences policires c'est quand en face la police a un personnage :

- dj connu dfavorablement
- avec ou sans casier judiciaire lies  d'autres affaires
- qui frquente des milieux peu recommandables (trafic de drogue, trafic de voiture, trafic d'tre humain, vol , fraude ... )

On doit donner raison au guss qui provoque et nargue la police ? Il y a de quoi s'trangler ^^




> Regardes, l'article post par benjani13, sur le fait qu'une ordonnance devient une loi sans mme que les assembles ne statuent, et tu vois poindre de plus en plus clairement le spectre de la dictature. C'est maintenant qu'il faut se rvolter, avant que cela ne devienne impossible. Aprs, on se retrouve en Core du Nord et on n'a que nos yeux pour pleurer.


Il y a dj le 49-3 ... C'est pas nouveau.

----------


## MABROUKI

> ....
> Christophe Colomb c'est des sicles aprs sa mort qu'un romancier  rcrit son histoire.
> Parfois dans l'histoire officielle il y a des gros mensonges et c'est trs frustrant, comme avec Voltaire en France. La ralit n'a rien  voir avec ce qu'on a vu  l'cole.
> Ils ont raison les tasuniens qui veulent arrter de voir Christophe Colomb glorifi.
> 
> D'ailleurs les franais d'origine africaine devraient se battre contre Jules Ferry et ses potes, parce que leur idologie c'tait a :
> 
> Aujourd'hui encore il y a des personnalits politique qui se rclament de Jules Ferry, alors que c'tait un type qui voulait "civiliser les races infrieures".


Bah, la vraie histoire est  toujours mal connue et un HISTORIOGRAPHE  ou je ne sais quel CRIVAIN de n'importe poque ,mme la notre,qui oserait crire la VRIT serait  promptement occis par les gouvernants en place.
Il  nous  reste  donc l'HISTOIRE  recolle comme un puzzle par les 
HISTORIENS qui s'occupe du pass,  avec  des trous ,des manques.
Le  vrai coupable en fait  c'est le Roi ou la Reine  qui a finance la flotte de Colomb qui tait  un habile navigateur gnois selon les historiens  ,mais comme il n' y a pas de  statues  des souverains de Castille et Aragon en  Amrique  du Sud mais plutot en Espagne, c'est encore un coup rat ,un  flop (c'est comme a Ryu2000 qu'on dit,sinon corrige-moi ) ...

Quant  Mr Jules Ferry ,il n' y a aucune statue de cet habile politicien franais ,mais juste de rares coles primaires   en Algrie,probablement aussi dans le reste de l'Afrique et les coliers africains savent juste qu'il a instaur l'enseignement gratuit et obligatoire en France.
Mr Jules Ferry tant le "fils de son poque" dans le  sens ou chacun  est prisonnier des visires de son poque ,ne pouvait que dire des choses pareilles  lre flamboyante des colonies.
Le lui reprocher  notre poque ,serait absurde.
"revenir sur  ses pas ,ce serait se fatiguer inutilement" dicton  arabe.

----------


## tanaka59

> Bah, la vraie histoire est  toujours mal connue et un HISTORIOGRAPHE  ou je ne sais quel CRIVAIN de n'importe poque ,mme la notre,qui oserait crire la VRIT serait  promptement occis par les gouvernants en place.
> Il  nous  reste  donc l'HISTOIRE  recolle comme un puzzle par les 
> HISTORIENS qui s'occupe du pass,  avec  des trous ,des manques.
> Le  vrai coupable en fait  c'est le Roi ou la Reine  qui a finance la flotte de Colomb qui tait  un habile navigateur gnois selon les historiens  ,mais comme il n' y a pas de  statues  des souverains de Castille et Aragon en  Amrique  du Sud mais plutot en Espagne, c'est encore un coup rat ,un  flop (c'est comme a Ryu2000 qu'on dit,sinon corrige-moi ) ...
> 
> Quant  Mr Jules Ferry ,il n' y a aucune statue de cet habile politicien franais ,mais juste de rares coles primaires   en Algrie,probablement aussi dans le reste de l'Afrique et les coliers africains savent juste qu'il a instaur l'enseignement gratuit et obligatoire en France.
> Mr Jules Ferry tant le "fils de son poque" dans le  sens ou chacun  est prisonnier des visires de son poque ,ne pouvait que dire des choses pareilles  lre flamboyante des colonies.
> Le lui reprocher  notre poque ,serait absurde.
> "revenir sur  ses pas ,ce serait se fatiguer inutilement" dicton  arabe.


Pourquoi pas accuser les viking tant qu'on y est ? Colomb a simplement "redcouvert" lAmrique ...

----------


## ABCIWEB

> Un flic raciste est un flic ripoux ... Il va user de son autorit de manire malhonnte pour faire chanter , rabaisser ...


Un flic raciste ne va pas ncessairement user de son pouvoir pour faire chanter ou obtenir des avantages. A l'inverse un flic ripoux n'est pas ncessairement raciste.

Ce n'est pas parce que tu trouves des lments ressemblants dans deux ensembles que les ensembles sont quivalents. L tu fais une intersection approximative pour conclure que A=B. 





> La ou cela devient gros dans ces histoires de violences policires c'est quand en face la police a un personnage...


Oui mais justement on ne parle pas des cas o la violence policire est proportionne. 

On parle de celles qui sont disproportionnes, genre tirs de LBD dans le dos de manifestants non violents entrain de faire demi tour, genre violence disproportionne pour matriser un individu seul et non arm.





> Il y a dj le 49-3 ... C'est pas nouveau.


Cela n'est pas nouveau sur le principe mais cela en rajoute une couche qui rduit encore plus le rle du parlement et nous loigne encore plus d'un rgime dmocratique. 

Et puis l'expression "c'est pas nouveau" ne constitue en aucun cas un argument qui justifie quoi que ce soit. La connerie humaine, le racisme, les violences gratuites et les meurtres ne sont pas nouveaux non plus mais cette seule constatation ne suffit pas  les lgitimer.

----------


## benjani13

Extraits du reportages d'envoy spciale diffuse ce soir sur France 2 qui reviens sur des cas de violences policires durant les manifs des gilets jaunes

https://www.francetvinfo.fr/economie...s_4002145.html
https://www.francetvinfo.fr/faits-di...e_4002373.html

Aucune justice pour les victimes...

----------


## Ryu2000

> On ne parle pas ici, de flics ripoux, c'est un autre problme. Mais de violences policires, sciemment valids par la pseudo-justice aux ordres de lexcutif


a dpend de ce que vous entendez par "ici", parce qu'apparemment dans les manifestations, ce n'est pas contre la violence qui vient d'en haut, mais plus contre les bavures policires :
Manifestations contre le racisme et les violences policires : en France, la province a pris le relais



> Aujourd'hui la crainte d'un embrasement est palpable, place Beauvau.  Il faut serrer la vis chez nous-mme si on doit prendre en compte que les policiers sont rgulirement confronts  des situations de violence lors de leurs interventions , relve un haut fonctionnaire. En premire ligne, le ministre de l'Intrieur, Christophe Castaner a promis d'tre  intransigeant face  tout signe tangible de racisme ou de violences injustifies chez les forces de l'ordre . Vendredi, il a saisi la justice aprs la rvlation par le site d'information StreetPress de l'existence de messages racistes et haineux  travers un groupe priv sur Facebook.


Quand des flashballs crvent des yeux, il n'y a pas de problme parce que les policiers ont reu l'ordre de tirer sur la foule.
Par contre de temps en temps les mdias montent un truc et parfois les politiques suivent, comme avec l'histoire de l'affaire Tho, le gars s'tait violer par des dealers et ils ont essay de mettre a sur le dos de la police (ds que l'enqute  dmarr tout le monde a ferm sa gueule et on en a plus jamais entendu parler, car il n'y a jamais eu de matraque dans son rectum).
C'est scandaleux cette histoire d'ailleurs :
Aulnay-sous-Bois : la visite surprise de Franois Hollande  Tho
Mais parfois a se passe mieux : La famille dAdama Traor refuse linvitation  rencontrer la ministre de la justice Nicole Belloubet et demande  des avances judiciaires .

C'est un peu comme l'histoire des 2 racailles qui se cachent dans un transformateur EDF pour chapper  la police et qui meurent. Les mdias et des politiciens ont attaqu les policiers pour non assistance  personne en danger...
Mort de Zyed et Bouna : deux policiers devant la justice aprs dix ans de bataille judiciaire
Et les banlieues ont encore foutues le bordel...

Aujourd'hui il y a des policiers qui ne sont pas content aprs Castaner.
Se sentant lchs par leur ministre, les policiers rennais jettent leurs menottes



> Nous avons t le dernier rempart de ltat et ltat nous lche et nous jette en pture  la vindicte de quelques stars qui veulent se faire un peu de pub et aux extrmes qui manipulent des gens.   Le malaise est profond.   *On en a marre dtre montr du doigt. Les policiers font un travail difficile et le font bien. Le ministre aurait donc d mesurer ses propos et rflchir avant de parler.*   Pour lui comme pour dautres,   le mal est fait et la rupture de confiance est l.


C'est n'importe quoi d'importer ce problme qui vient des USA. Il y a des problmes plus grave en ce moment. Alors ok il y a des policiers racistes et des policiers trop violent, mais ce n'est pas reprsentatif de l'ensemble.
Parfois le gouvernement ne respecte pas la police, peut-tre qu'un jour elle va arrter de suivre les ordres...




> Le  vrai coupable en fait  c'est le Roi ou la Reine  qui a finance la flotte de Colomb qui tait  un habile navigateur gnois selon les historiens


Il faut prciser que la rpublique de Gnes c'est italien. 
Ensuite Colomb tait un mauvais navigateur il croyait tre en Inde et au final il n'a fait que de massacrer des peuples en Amrique du Sud.

Je parlais de Jules Ferry parce que c'tait un gars qui voulait colonis des pays africains, les rois franais taient dans un autre trip :
Louis XIV et lAfrique noire



> Les relations entre la France de Louis XIV et lAfrique noire, surtout les rapports personnels nous par Louis XIV avec des souverains de la cte africaine demeurent un aspect mconnu de la diplomatie du Roi Soleil.
> 
> Or cest Louis XIV qui posa les fondements de lAOF, laquelle naurait certainement pas vu le jour sans son action.
> 
> De tous les rois de France  et mme dEurope , *Louis XIV est celui qui ouvrit largement sa cour aux Africains, qui reut le plus dmissaires et dambassadeurs venus du continent noir, et qui, en retour, dpcha le plus grand nombre dambassadeurs et de reprsentants en Afrique. Cest lui qui fit le plus de prsents aux rois africains.*
> 
> Durant tout son rgne il sengagea personnellement dans les relations entre la France et lAfrique, nourrissant lambition de faire du continent noir une terre catholique.





> les coliers africains savent juste qu'il a instaur l'enseignement gratuit et obligatoire en France.


Quelque part c'est faux aussi a, il y avait dj des coles bien avant. Bon avec Jules Ferry c'est l'cole rpublicaine  ::vomi:: 
Histoire de l'ducation en France



> L'poque moderne voit se dvelopper les  petites coles  destines  donner une instruction de base aux enfants (lire, crire, compter), notamment avec l'Ordonnance du 13 dcembre 1698. Le roi Louis XIV oblige les parents de France  envoyer leurs enfants dans les coles paroissiales, dites  petites coles  . Cette obligation s'applique aux enfants jusqu' l'ge de quatorze ans. Le pouvoir royal encourage ces coles, mais sans s'impliquer, ni pour l'organisation, ni pour le financement. Les petites coles sont donc sous la dpendance des vques et des communauts locales. Le financement vient uniquement des familles, ce qui ne favorise pas un enseignement suivi. Ces petites coles, surtout prsentes dans les villes et dans certaines rgions, sont gnralement rserves aux garons.


Castaner devrait faire attention  ce qu'il dit, parce que le gouvernement a besoin de la police.
 Cest leffervescence dans tous les services de police  : Christophe Castaner confront  la colre policire

Pourquoi Emmanuel Macron va-t-il parler aux Franais ce dimanche ?



> Mme si personne ne le dit encore comme a, *il n'y a pas de deuxime vague de l'pidmie de Covid-19  l'horizon.* Nous pouvons passer  autre chose...
> 
> *Emmanuel Macron va donc refermer cette page de la crise sanitaire et parler maintenant de la crise conomique  venir.* Il y a la question des dernires restrictions, de l'cole, de l'activit conomique, des *destructions massives d'emploi*. Toutes ces questions ne peuvent pas attendre dbut juillet, juste avant les premiers dparts en vacances. Il y a urgence et il faut dj y rpondre. Il y a aussi une atmosphre politique pesante alors que le prsident est en recherche de cohsion nationale, de grands objectifs  partager.


Il parait que Macron a eu une ide de dmission-rlection.
Quand Emmanuel Macron imaginait dmissionner



> Il y a une quinzaine de jours, *Emmanuel Macron aurait voqu lide dune dmission pour provoquer une prsidentielle anticipe et la remporter.* Une ide "loufoque" balaie Sibeth Ndiaye.
> 
> Partir pour mieux revenir, se faire dsirer pour durer. Cest, semble-t-il, lide qui a travers lesprit dEmmanuel Macron il y a une quinzaine de jours. Selon les informations du Figaro, le chef de ltat aurait imagin dmissionner pour provoquer, "dans les semaines ou les mois  venir", une lection prsidentielle anticipe. Cest ce quil aurait assur lors dune runion en visioconfrence du premier cercle des donateurs de 2017  Londres. Emmanuel Macron, a-t-il fait une blague ? Hier, llyse invitait les journalistes politiques  "la plus grande prudence", concernant ces propos rapports, apportant son dmenti. La porte-parole du gouvernement Sibeth Ndiaye a quant  elle jug la rumeur "assez loufoque."

----------


## David_g

> C'est un peu comme l'histoire des 2 racailles qui se cachent dans un transformateur EDF pour chapper  la police et qui meurent. Les mdias et des politiciens ont attaqu les policiers pour non assistance  personne en danger...


Racaille parce que ? ils vivent dans une cit ? 





> Aujourd'hui il y a des policiers qui ne sont pas content aprs Castaner.


Oui, c'est une bonne raction des policiers  qui Castaner dit qu'il ne tolrera plus d'actes racistes ou violent en dehors de la loi.  Cela va vraiment aider  rconcilier le public et la Police et cela envoie un excellent message :  "on fait grve si on nous demande de plus tre raciste ou violent gratuitement".   ::roll::  ::roll:: 

C'est quand mme dingue comme raction.





> C'est n'importe quoi d'importer ce problme qui vient des USA. Il y a des problmes plus grave en ce moment. Alors ok il y a des policiers racistes et des policiers trop violent, mais ce n'est pas reprsentatif de l'ensemble.
> Parfois le gouvernement ne respecte pas la police, peut-tre qu'un jour elle va arrter de suivre les ordres...


Il faudrait surtout arrter avec cette rhtorique de dire que c'est import des USA. L'affaire aux USA ne fait que faire remonter des dysfonctionnements prsent dans certains pays (dont le notre). 





> Il parait que Macron a eu une ide de dmission-rlection.
> Quand Emmanuel Macron imaginait dmissionner


Serait bien emmerdant ma foi. 
On se retrouve avec Larcher en intrim quand mme quoi.   Puis bon, cela serait des lections foutraques (mais positif pour la FI en ce moment)

----------


## Gunny

> Oui, c'est une bonne raction des policiers  qui Castaner dit qu'il ne tolrera plus d'actes racistes ou violent en dehors de la loi.  Cela va vraiment aider  rconcilier le public et la Police et cela envoie un excellent message :  "on fait grve si on nous demande de plus tre raciste ou violent gratuitement".  
> 
> C'est quand mme dingue comme raction.


Je veux dire, srieusement, on est les seuls  voir l'ironie ou quoi ?

----------


## benjani13

*Christophe Castaner envisage de revenir en partie sur l'interdiction de la cl d'tranglement*




> Le ministre de l'Intrieur Christophe Castaner a voqu une ide pour tenter de calmer la colre des policiers, ce jeudi soir: maintenir la cl d'tranglement respiratoire et non la cl d'tranglement sanguin.


https://www.bfmtv.com/police-justice...t-1931722.html

Aprs avoir cde demble sur la demande d'quipement en taser, Castaner commence carrment  faire machine arrire.

----------


## Gunny

Paris : des syndicats de police manifestent devant l'Elyse et le ministre de l'Intrieur
a va tre rigolo pour Castaner : soit il cde aux syndicats de policiers et il montre  la France entire que ce sont eux qui dcident et qu'il n'a pas de couilles, soit il ne cde pas et le gouvernement perd le soutien de la police.

Et pendant ce temps, voici la vie de beaucoup de franais : "On a peur qu'ils soient blesss ou tus" : comment des familles noires et arabes apprennent  leurs enfants  vivre avec les forces de l'ordre

----------


## David_g

https://twitter.com/BertrandUsclat/s...53944782426118

Toujours aussi punch dans certaines phrases.

----------


## tanaka59

> Paris : des syndicats de police manifestent devant l'Elyse et le ministre de l'Intrieur
> a va tre rigolo pour Castaner : soit il cde aux syndicats de policiers et il montre  la France entire que ce sont eux qui dcident et qu'il n'a pas de couilles, soit il ne cde pas et le gouvernement perd le soutien de la police.
> 
> Et pendant ce temps, voici la vie de beaucoup de franais : "On a peur qu'ils soient blesss ou tus" : comment des familles noires et arabes apprennent  leurs enfants  vivre avec les forces de l'ordre


Pour toi Castaner doit cder  la police ou la rue ?

----------


## Jipt

> Pour toi Castaner doit cder  la police ou la rue ?


Ni l'un ni l'autre. Comme c'est ingrable, il se casse en collant sa dm'  son suprieur.

----------


## benjani13

> Pour toi Castaner doit cder  la police ou la rue ?


Il me semble que l'institution policire est sous contrle (et au service) des citoyens, donc c'est tout vue. Mais sinon je suis d'accord avec Jipit que la dmission s'impose quand on en arrive  cette situation.

----------


## Zhebulon

Hello tous ! De toute manire,  les projets de Macron, c'est de nous appauvrir, nous exploiter plus, pomper le peu que l'on  pu gagner grce  notre travail, regardez la rvision des retraites, le fric que l'on va nous voler pour payer tout suite au Covid 19, l'augmentation forcment des impts... La seule diffrence c'est que l'on ne vit pas dans des paradis fiscaux....

----------


## Marco46

> Pour toi Castaner doit cder  la police ou la rue ?


Mais comment faire quand la police est dans la rue ? Cder  qui ?

----------


## tanaka59

> Mais comment faire quand la police est dans la rue ? Cder  qui ?


La rue = les manifestants contre les violences policires et le racisme. 

Je tiens  prciser une chose :

> on interdit  la police une technique d'immobilisation d'individu dangereux

Pendant ce temps on autorise des arts martiaux ultra violent tel que la MMA (connu aussi sous le nom de Free fight) : https://www.lepoint.fr/sport/mma-la-...2305800_26.php

Je suis dsol, ici on donne "des armes" aux truands ici ... 

La MMA/Free fight c'est un sport de combat dans la catgorie "attaque" et non "self defense" ... 

1) on dsarme la police en technique, mthode et matriel
2) on donne les moyens aux truands de passer la police a tabac 

C'est purement scandaleux ... 

Maintenant la police fera avec les moyens du bord, technique interdite ou non ... Puis le jour ou un policier utilisera des techniques de MMA on lui reprochera ?

A moment faut savoir ce qu'on veut autoriser ou non et  qui ...

----------


## benjani13

Tanaka>  Je n'arrive vraiment pas  suivre tes rflexions. C'est quoi le rapport???

La question c'est : pourquoi aujourd'hui on enseigne la cl d'tranglement aux policiers? C'est par ce que c'est un geste trs simple  enseigner, mais qui se trouve tre dangereux. Pourquoi on prfre enseigner un geste dangereux juste par ce que c'est facile  enseigner? Par ce que la police a laiss tomber la formation des policiers. Il y a des techniques d'arts martiaux qui seraient aussi efficace et moins dangereux mais cela demande du temps d'enseignement, et a c'est pas au programme. Il y a aussi des gestes comme la cl dtranglement qui sont inutiles quand les policiers sont assez nombreux  intervenir, mais encore une fois les effectifs sont rduits au maximum.

Alexandre Langlois dit que la police est oblig de recruter le fond du panier pour continuer  avoir des effectifs, le niveau des concours baissent, la note requise baisse. Rsultat on a des petits bras sans cerveau mais en uniforme...

----------


## Ryu2000

> Pendant ce temps on autorise des arts martiaux ultra violent tel que la MMA


Le MMA en France, cest officiel
Bonne nouvelle ! La France tait en retard dans cette discipline.

Par contre a doit tre rare qu'une personne utilise des techniques de combats contre un policier...
On ne peut pas interdire tous les arts martiaux (et de toute faon ce serait inefficace), si quelqu'un veut apprendre le Jiu-Jitsu Brsilien, la Boxe, le Kickboxing, le Karat, le Muay-Tha il est libre de le faire. Ce n'est pas pour autant qu'un jour il utilisera des techniques pour agresser quelqu'un.

Les policiers se font souvent agresser, mais ils doivent recevoir plus de pierres que de prises de Jiu-Jitsu...
Les violences  l'encontre des forces de police ou de gendarmerie



> Chaque jour, les forces de l'ordre franaises subissent des dizaines de violences. L'Observatoire national de la dlinquance (ONDRP) recense quelques statistiques: outre les insultes et menaces, les agressions physiques ont touch 13 111 policiers en 2013 et 3019 gendarmes en 2015. *Tous les ans dans la police, une dizaine d'agents sont tus en service et en mission et plusieurs milliers sont blesss.*





> e niveau des concours baissent, la note requise baisse


C'est mcanique dans les concours, plus le ratio candidats/places est faible plus il est facile de l'avoir.
Il me semble que le principe d'un concours c'est de dire "on a N place, donc on prendra les N meilleurs".

Le concours pour tre professeur des coles est extrmement difficile car il y a normment de candidats et peu de places.
Mais aprs a dpend des endroits :
En France, on peut devenir prof des coles avec 4,17/20 de moyenne



> Dans lacadmie de Crteil, au moins un candidat a t reu au concours externe pour devenir professeur des coles 2014 avec une note moyenne de 4,17 sur 20.
> 
> Vous avez bien lu. Normalement, un lve ayant une note infrieure  5/20 a droit  une apprciation svre :  mauvais ...  na pas travaill ...  inadmissible . Dans lacadmie de Crteil, avec la mme note, on est non seulement admissible mais aussi admis.





> Il faudrait surtout arrter avec cette rhtorique de dire que c'est import des USA.


L c'est le mme timing, a ne me drange pas qu'on parle du problme des policiers violents ou raciste en France, mais a me drange que ce soit en mme temps qu'aux USA.
Il y a 2 choses :
les violences autorises (quand on donne l'ordre aux policiers de tirer sur des manifestants avec des flashballs),  ce moment l le gouvernement flicitera les policiers : Gilets Jaunes: Christophe Castaner a dcor des policiers souponns de faits de violencesles policiers racistes (c'est un infime minorit), ils n'ont pas le soutient de leur hirarchie, de la justice ou du gouvernement

Le gouvernement a besoin de la police, il doit respecter les policiers.
Mais par contre le gouvernement aimerait bien se dbarrasser des racistes, mais il n'y a personne pour les remplacer.
Il ne faut pas faire d'amalgame, tous les policiers ne sont pas mauvais.

----------


## tanaka59

> Tanaka>  Je n'arrive vraiment pas  suivre tes rflexions. C'est quoi le rapport???


D'un ct on empche la police d'utiliser une technique jug trop  risque venant de la MME ... 

Quand de l'autre on autorise la pratique de la MMA et du Free fight aux communs des mortels connue pour tre mortel et violente ???

1) toutes les techniques d'interpellation sont  risque, pas une plus que l'autre ... Elles s'inspirent des art martiaux asiatiques et israliens. C'est incomprhensible d'avoir une interdiction ... Elle a beau tre interdite, les policiers continueront de l'utiliser contre des individus rcalcitrants et violents. 
2) La MMA/Free fight c'est des arts martiaux en mode "attaque" et non "dfense" , dont la technique de cl d'tranglement vient en partie de la MMA : 



Qu'on me trouve les arguments pourquoi un policier ne peut plus tre form  cette technique et pourquoi un commun des mortels peut faire de la MMAen asso et savoir la faire ? 




> La question c'est : pourquoi aujourd'hui on enseigne la cl d'tranglement aux policiers ?


On est face  des individus de plus en plus dangereux ... Qui on la possibilit de maitriser la clef d'tranglement via des assos de MAA. Pourquoi un policier ne peut pas lui aussi maitriser cette technique ? 




> C'est par ce que c'est un geste trs simple  enseigner, mais qui se trouve tre dangereux. Pourquoi on prfre enseigner un geste dangereux juste par ce que c'est facile  enseigner? Par ce que la police a laiss tomber la formation des policiers. Il y a des techniques d'arts martiaux qui seraient aussi efficace et moins dangereux mais cela demande du temps d'enseignement, et a c'est pas au programme.


La clef d'tranglement est prsente en MMA (art martiaux d'attaque et non dfensif ...) ... La police doit savoir la maitriser et la contrer .




> Il y a aussi des gestes comme la cl dtranglement qui sont inutiles quand les policiers sont assez nombreux  intervenir, mais encore une fois les effectifs sont rduits au maximum.


Car bien souvent en nombre insuffisant ... Mets 3 policiers de 75/80 kg face  un individu de 100kg ou alcoolis, drogu, avec un chien de type pitt bull / staff dress pour l'attaque , avec un kanif ... Tu peux pas faire grand chose ... Un policier peut vite se retrouver par terre assomm :/




> Alexandre Langlois dit que la police est oblig de recruter le fond du panier pour continuer  avoir des effectifs, le niveau des concours baissent, la note requise baisse. Rsultat on a des petits bras sans cerveau mais en uniforme...


Un policier  la faon d'un videur de boite de nuit ? C'est clich ... cela existe aussi ... C'est pas pour cela que c'est une gnralit.

----------


## Marco46

> La rue = les manifestants contre les violences policires et le racisme.


Bah quand des policiers sont dans la rue pour manifester ils sont dans une position de manifestants. On marche tellement sur la tte qu'un jour vous verrez des flics manifestants se faire taper dessus par des flics en service. On a bien vu des pompiers se faire allumer par des flics, tout est possible en Macronnie.




> Je suis dsol, ici on donne "des armes" aux truands ici ...


Non les truands n'ont pas besoin d'une autorisation pour exercer leur violence, les flics oui c'est toute la diffrence.

Mais pour le reste je suis assez d'accord sur le fait que cette interdiction est stupide. C'est de la comm pourrie et opportuniste tout  fait dans la ligne des stupidits dont est capable la bande de branquignols au pouvoir. Pour moi ils ont tout faux sur toute la ligne, non seulement a ne calmera pas le mouvement derrire la famille Traor mais en plus a a pour effet d'enrager ( juste titre) les flics.

D'une manire gnrale je suis assez mitig sur cette affaire Traor et je ne vois pas DU TOUT le rapport avec ce qui se passe aux USA. La rcupration effectue par la famille Traor me laisse ... Je sais pas comment dire ... a pue cette histoire.




> Alexandre Langlois dit que la police est oblig de recruter le fond du panier pour continuer  avoir des effectifs, le niveau des concours baissent, la note requise baisse. Rsultat on a des petits bras sans cerveau mais en uniforme...


En mme temps qui voudrait d'un tel boulot ? T'es mal pay, mal considr, t'as des horaires de dingue (pas toujours pays), tu risques ton intgrit physique et tu sers en partie de milice pour le pouvoir en place.

Ceci dit pour l'affaire Traor c'est pas la police qui est en cause mais la gendarmerie donc l'arme. a n'a juste rien  voir et a ajoute la connerie des mesures de Castaner.

----------


## benjani13

> Mais pour le reste je suis assez d'accord sur le fait que cette interdiction est stupide. C'est de la comm pourrie et opportuniste tout  fait dans la ligne des stupidits dont est capable la bande de branquignols au pouvoir. Pour moi ils ont tout faux sur toute la ligne, non seulement a ne calmera pas le mouvement derrire la famille Traor mais en plus a a pour effet d'enrager ( juste titre) les flics.


Je suis plus d'accord aussi que c'est une mesure "symbolique" car purement technique, qui ne contente personne au final. Il nadresse pas les causes sous-jacente qui sont le manque de formation (qui font que les policiers interpellent n'importe comment et mettent en danger les gens), et le manque de sanctions, avec une IGPN qui pourrait se convertir en blanchisserie et une hirarchie dont le seul mot d'ordre est "pas de vague" (on le voit dans les diffrentes affaires de racisme au sein de la police, o les victimes sont muts ailleurs et les harceleurs restent en place). 





> D'une manire gnrale je suis assez mitig sur cette affaire Traor et je ne vois pas DU TOUT le rapport avec ce qui se passe aux USA. La rcupration effectue par la famille Traor me laisse ... Je sais pas comment dire ... a pue cette histoire.


Qu'il n'y ait pas une quivalence parfaite oui c'est sur, mais ne pas "du tout" voir le rapport, tout de mme. Ensuite concernant la famille Traor, et plus prcisment Assa Traor, il s'agit d'un femme qui a perdu son frre, tu peux lui accorder ta compassion et comprendre qu'elle veuille se battre, met toi  a sa place.

Ensuite il ne faudrait pas se faire avoir par un certains discours, port par l'extrme droite, qui tente de centrer le dbat uniquement sur la famille Traor. Les plus de 20000 personnes qui se sont rassembl la dernire fois sont venu manifester contre les violences policires dans leur ensemble, et pas uniquement pour le cas d'Adama Traor. Il ne faut pas omettre a. Ce qui soulve les gens l c'est des dizaines d'anne de violences policire dans les banlieue, puis cette mme violence qui s'est dsormais abattu sans distinction lors des manifs des gilets jaunes. Il ne faudrait pas se contenter de mettre le couvercle sur la marmite, ou a risque d'exploser...




> En mme temps qui voudrait d'un tel boulot ? T'es mal pay, mal considr, t'as des horaires de dingue (pas toujours pays), tu risques ton intgrit physique et tu sers en partie de milice pour le pouvoir en place.


Une personne avec un certains idal rpublicains. Mais malheureusement ceux l partent ou trouve un poste inutile mais tranquille car il ne rsistent pas  la machine  broyer qu'est cette institution, et les mauvais lments, jamais sanctionns, font la loi, dans leur service comme dans la rue. Un ami policier, pourtant jeune, viens dj d'tre confront au troisime suicide d'un collgue depuis le dbut de sa carrire... Et ces suicids sont totalement ignors des hirarchies.

Je ne comprend pas pourquoi les policiers n'arrivent pas  porter une vrai mobilisation contre tout a, et qu'on puisse s'allier. Le gouvernement nous divise, entre civils et policiers, alors qu'il nous crase tout autant les uns les autres.




> Ceci dit pour l'affaire Traor c'est pas la police qui est en cause mais la gendarmerie donc l'arme. a n'a juste rien  voir et a ajoute la connerie des mesures de Castaner.


Disons que quand t'es en colre tu cries, tu cherche pas forcment sur qui il faut rellement crier.


PS: Sur l'IGPN, regardez cet extrait du reportage d'envoy spciale. La patronne de l'IGPN est interrog sur le fait que sur 375 dossiers en un an, seuls deux ont aboutis.
https://twitter.com/France2tv/status...78138584862724

Le reportage entier (pas encore vu perso ) https://www.france.tv/france-2/envoy...e-justice.html

A voir aussi l'interview de David Dufresnes qui revient notamment sur l'IGPN et sur toutes les magouilles pour innocenter les policiers ( partir de 2min):

----------


## Mat.M

> Hello tous ! De toute manire,  les projets de Macron, c'est de nous appauvrir


ce n'est pas le chef de l'Etat qui verse les salaires que je sache.
Avant d'affirmer que Macron a pour projet "d'appauvrir les gens" encore faudrait-il que l'on cre vritablement de la richesse conomique en France.
Or du made in france il n'y en a quasiment plus,la part de l'industrie dans l'co franaise est rduite  sa portion congrue.

----------


## benjani13

> ce n'est pas le chef de l'Etat qui verse les salaires que je sache.
> Avant d'affirmer que Macron a pour projet "d'appauvrir les gens" encore faudrait-il que l'on cre vritablement de la richesse conomique en France.
> Or du made in france il n'y en a quasiment plus,la part de l'industrie dans l'co franaise est rduite  sa portion congrue.


Si le message de Zhebulon est caricaturale est en partie faux (Macron cherche  rendre les trs riches plus riches, ce qui en consquence appauvris le reste de la population, mais bon c'est du dtail, mais il ne veut pas appauvrir les gens, en fait il s'en fout des gens), il ne faut pas oublier que c'est Macron qui a orchestr le vol d'Alstom par les tats unis, et dont le gouvernement aujourd'hui ne fait strictement rien pour conserver des industrie en France, mme en priode de crise sanitaire ou la secrtaire d'tat  l'conomie Agns Pannier-Runacher refusait de sauver des industries de la sant absolument indispensable. Ce gouvernement organise mme des vnements pour vendre la France  la dcoupe.

----------


## tanaka59

> il ne faut pas oublier que c'est Macron qui a orchestr le vol d'Alstom par les tats unis, et dont le gouvernement aujourd'hui ne fait strictement rien pour conserver des industrie en France


La France est devenu un pays de service ... Mme les "fleurons se font racheter. 

Pour preuve dans les tuyaux on parle de la fusion T-Mobile Deutsche Telekom avec ... Orange . Fiat Chrysler avec PSA ... Abertis est pass sous pavillon Iberico-italien , Vinci risque de passer sous pavillon moyen oriental ...




> mme en priode de crise sanitaire ou la secrtaire d'tat  l'conomie Agns Pannier-Runacher refusait de sauver des industries de la sant absolument indispensable. Ce gouvernement organise mme des vnements pour vendre la France  la dcoupe.


Lol Pas mal la vente  la dcoupe ^^

----------


## Mat.M

> Ce gouvernement organise mme des vnementspour vendre la France  la dcoupe[/URL].


je suis bien d'accord mais la vente  la "dcoupe" ce n'est pas seulement du ressort du gouvernement c'est du ressort des entreprises parfaitement prives galement.
Le gros problme de l'conomie franaise ce n'est pas Macron c'est le manque de fonds financier de taille importante.

Il y a bien la Banque Publique d'Investissement mais moi comme patron d'une entreprise si je leur demande mettons 10 milliards d'emprunts pour rinvestir je ne suis pas certain que cette organisme va pouvoir m'aider

Ensuite c'est certain tant donn que la majorit des entreprises de taille moyenne en France se font "gober" par des fonds financier trangers ( voire mme par des hommes d'affaire de Bulgarie faut tout de mme le faire ) eh bien dans ces entreprises faut pas s'attendre  des augmentations salaires car tous les profits vont dans les poches des investisseurs  ::roll:: 

Je ne sais pas pourquoi mais dans ce pays qui est la France les entreprises ne sont pas capables de capitaliser sur des fonds propre c'est bien beau de me parler fiscalit excessive mais ce n'est pas que cette explication-l



> La France est devenu un pays de service ... Mme les "fleurons se font racheter.


on est tous d'accord l-dessus.
Sans oublier STX qui a failli se faire racheter en partie en 2018 par l'italien Fincantieri

Je vais me rpter mais dans ces entreprises tout ce que la valeur conomique cre en valeur ajoute c'est recapt par les fonds d'investissements.

Ce qui fait que dans votre travail en fait vous ne produisez que pour le minimum "syndical" c.a.d.   prix cotant.




> Abertis est pass sous pavillon Iberico-italien , Vinci risque de passer sous pavillon moyen oriental ...


merci pour l'info.
Comme quoi on a du gnie en France je dis bravo !  ::mrgreen:: 
Bref lorsque vous roulez avec votre voiture sur autoroute et que vous payez au page une bonne partie de votre argent va dans les poches des actionnaires.
Et plus roulez plus vous payez pour les actionnaires c'est le principe de la rente   ::mrgreen::

----------


## benjani13

> je suis bien d'accord mais la vente  la "dcoupe" ce n'est pas seulement du ressort du gouvernement c'est du ressort des entreprises parfaitement prives galement.


C'est du ressort du gouvernement:
- D'imposer un cadre dans permettant de limiter cette dsindustrialisation
- D'intervenir quand des industries essentiels sont la proie de prdateurs trangers

Tiens, dernire en date, court reportage de BFM Tv : https://twitter.com/BFMTV/status/1272388484448354307

On apprend que la seule entreprise de recyclage de papier en France a cess son activit et sera dmantel en 2021 si il n'y a pas de repreneur d'ici l. L on a tout concentr en un cas unique : la dsindustrialisation et l'cologie.

----------


## Ryu2000

> - D'imposer un cadre dans permettant de limiter cette dsindustrialisation


L'UE empche les tats de faire ce genre de chose. La France ne peut pas changer les rgles de l'UE.
Par contre les usines franaises peuvent se faire dlocaliser en Roumanie et Bulgarie et des travailleurs dtachs peuvent venir travailler en France.

La France nest-elle pas trop endette pour conserver son modle de services publics ?



> Larticle 106 du trait sur le fonctionnement de lUnion europenne (TFUE) interdit aux tats membres de sopposer  la mise en concurrence de leurs entreprises publiques. Ainsi, quel que soit le gouvernement en fonction, la politique est grave dans le marbre des traits europens. *Lappartenance de la France  lUE lui impose une course absurde aux privatisations : EDF/GDF, SNCF, La Poste, France Tlcom, autoroutes, rseau de distribution deau, etc.* Cette politique est pourtant rejete par une majorit de Franais qui, malgr la propagande nolibrale incessante, restent attachs  leurs services publics (71 % dopinions favorables daprs le sondage BVA de dcembre 2013).
> 
> Dans le cas des services publics comme dans la plupart des autres domaines stratgiques, cest donc bien lUE qui dicte sa politique sans tenir compte de lavis des populations concernes.
> 
> Par ailleurs, le bilan de ces privatisations est accablant. Quil sagisse de lgalit daccs, de la qualit du service rendu ou du cot pour lusager, la privatisation des services publics engendre presque partout et presque toujours une dgradation rapide et visible. On a pu lobserver avec le secteur ferroviaire en Angleterre, la fourniture dlectricit en Californie ou la gestion de leau  Paris. Les prix ne cessent de grimper pour un service, dans le meilleur des cas quivalent, mais gnralement infrieur. Sans parler du manque  gagner considrable que reprsentent les privatisations pour le budget de ltat (autoroutes, par exemple). Sans parler non plus de la dgradation tendancielle des infrastructures lourdes, du fait dun sous-investissement chronique des services privatiss, dont les actionnaires ont lil riv sur leurs profits  court terme au lieu de veiller  lintrt national  long terme.


Apparemment c'tait le bordel l'autre nuit dans un quartier de Dijon, il parait que des dealers maghrbins ont tabass un Tchtchne et que plein de Tchtchnes sont venus pour attaquer les dealers.
Conflits et violences communautaires : que s'est-il pass  Dijon ce week-end ?



> Malgr tout, la nuit de samedi  dimanche, des coups de feu rsonnent dans le quartier des Grsilles. Un homme est bless par balle avant d'tre transport dans un tat grave au CHU. Ses jours ne sont plus en danger ce dimanche, nous indique le parquet. Le procureur de la Rpublique de Dijon confirme que ces tirs sont lis  la bagarre de la veille. Les tchtchnes garantissent vouloir seulement "faire peur" au camp adverse, soit d'aprs eux, "les dealers maghrbins" et que les coupables d'agressions "soient punis par leur propre communaut."


Normalement en France il ne devrait pas y avoir de communaut, les gens devraient se dire "je suis franais" et c'est tout.
Franois Hollande: "Je ne connais pas d'autre communaut que la communaut nationale".

----------


## Jon Shannow

Bon, hier, Neuneu 1er faisait une allocution. Nous n'en attendions rien, he, bien, nous avons bien fait. Voici un bref rsum en dessin

----------


## Jipt

> Tiens, dernire en date, court reportage de BFM Tv : https://twitter.com/BFMTV/status/1272388484448354307
> 
> On apprend que la seule entreprise de recyclage de papier en France a cess son activit et sera dmantel en 2021 si il n'y a pas de repreneur d'ici l. L on a tout concentr en un cas unique : la dsindustrialisation et l'cologie.


Ah merdum, je n'ai pas le son de la vido. On sait pourquoi a ferme ?

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Ce qui soulve les gens l c'est des dizaines d'anne de violences policire dans les banlieue, puis cette mme violence qui s'est dsormais abattu sans distinction lors des manifs des gilets jaunes.


J'ai beaucoup de mal  mettre les "violences policires" dans les banlieues et celles  l'encontre des gilets jaunes.

Les gilets jaunes, ce sont des gens, comme vous et moi, descendus dans la rue pour demander le droit de vivre dcemment de leur travail.
Les violences dans les banlieues sont un peu diffrentes. Ce sont des endroits de non droit. Quand, dans un quartier, les policiers sont attaqus, quand des pompiers sont attaqus, des mdecins sont attaqus, je pense que l'on est pas dans le mme traitement.

On parle de racisme, mais il ne faut pas oublier que la dlinquance, c'est surtout des gens des banlieues et dans ces banlieues, hlas, il y a plus de chances de trouver des noirs et des maghrbins que des blancs. Je ne dis pas (avant qu'on m'en fasse le reproche) que tous les noirs et tous les maghrbins sont des dlinquants, mais quand tu cherches des dlinquants,t'as plus de chances d'en trouver dans le 93 que dans le 16me arrondissement de Paris. Bref, oui, y a plus de contrles sur des noirs et des maghrbins, mais faut savoir ce que l'on cherche aussi.

a n'excuse pas, videmment, le fait que des personnes soient tues lors de leur interpellation.

----------


## bombseb

> C'est du ressort du gouvernement:
> - D'imposer un cadre dans permettant de limiter cette dsindustrialisation
> - D'intervenir quand des industries essentiels sont la proie de prdateurs trangers
> 
> Tiens, dernire en date, court reportage de BFM Tv : https://twitter.com/BFMTV/status/1272388484448354307
> 
> On apprend que la seule entreprise de recyclage de papier en France a cess son activit et sera dmantel en 2021 si il n'y a pas de repreneur d'ici l. L on a tout concentr en un cas unique : la dsindustrialisation et l'cologie.


Empcher les dlocalisations et le rachat des entreprises stratgiques c'est du protectionnisme, c'est interdit par l'UE (et parat t-il que c'est facho)

On ne peut pas vouloir rester dans cette UE et se plaindre de la dsindustrialisation,  un moment il va falloir choisir

----------


## benjani13

> J'ai beaucoup de mal  mettre les "violences policires" dans les banlieues et celles  l'encontre des gilets jaunes.
> 
> Les gilets jaunes, ce sont des gens, comme vous et moi, descendus dans la rue pour demander le droit de vivre dcemment de leur travail.
> Les violences dans les banlieues sont un peu diffrentes. Ce sont des endroits de non droit. Quand, dans un quartier, les policiers sont attaqus, quand des pompiers sont attaqus, des mdecins sont attaqus, je pense que l'on est pas dans le mme traitement.


Je ne suis vraiment pas d'accord avec ton message mais, videmment, je ne te ferait aucun reproche de racisme. Par contre a ressemble beaucoup  ce que pourrait dire sur la banlieue ma belle mre qui habite au fin fond de la cambrousse  ::aie:: 

Je n'aime pas le "comme vous et moi", comme si certains d'entre nous ne venait pas ou habitait pas en banlieue, comme si il y avait une diffrence profonde entre les banlieusards et les "comme vous et moi". 

Si on analyse le violences contre les gilets jaunes, a vient d'o? Majoritairement de la BAC, qui est envoy en manif car reconnue, mme en interne, comme units ultra violentes. Pourquoi sont elles reconnues comme ultra violente? par ce qu'elles le sont dans les endroits ou elles exercent d'habitude : en banlieue. C'est pour a que la BAC a opr durant les manifs. La hirarchie policire les a sorti de leur terrain de jeu habituel pour mater les manifestations. Inconvnient c'est que c'est du coup a se passait en plein Paris dans les quartiers riches, et plus dans les banlieues l ou prfre ne pas regarder. Il y a de nombreux gilets jaunes qui, au contraire de toi, on dit aux banlieusards "dsol de vous avoir ignor, voir mpriser, je pensais pas que vous viviez a". Car quand t'es gilet jaune, "comme vous et moi" et que tu te fait fracasser le crane  coup de botte par terre, tu te remmores ce que tu disais sur le dernier "fais divers" o un "arabe" s'tait fait lamin par un policier dans une banlieue quelconque, et que t'avais dit "que bon il avait bien du le chercher quand mme, les policiers ils tapent pas plaisir".

Aprs je ne jette pas la pierre que sur les policiers. C'est plus complexe que cela. Il y a des fachos finit, et il faut juste les virer. D'autres policier ont tmoign de comment ce bordel organis, le manque de moyen policier, la justice qui ne marche pas, a finit par leur faire adopter un mode de rflexion raciste et violents. Tout le monde est perdant dans cette situation.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Pourquoi sont elles reconnues comme ultra violente? par ce qu'elles le sont dans les endroits ou elles exercent d'habitude : en banlieue.


En parlant de violence en banlieue, il y a toujours des violences entre des tchtchne et des dealers maghrbins  Dijon.
Sur Twitter on ne sait jamais si ce sont des vrais images, mais l apparemment c'est le cas (mais il faut faire gaffe quand mme parce que gnralement c'est des images d'autres vnements) :
https://twitter.com/cpasdeslol18/sta...72106400808966
https://twitter.com/cpasdeslol18/sta...69355935629313
https://twitter.com/cpasdeslol18/sta...64650807263238
Il y a des dealers maghrbins avec des fusils dassaut.

Une vido qui date de quelques jours :
https://twitter.com/koreuscom/status...75777947271170
Je crois que c'est un type qui a voulu shooter des tchtchnes avec sa voiture, mais il a perdu le contrle du vhicule et il s'est retourn.

Il y a un gars sur BFM TV qui a dit "les musulmans sont champions pour se foutre sur la gueule entre eux" :
https://twitter.com/faridiniesta/sta...08135191068674
On verra mais si a se trouve Eric Zemmour a son commentaire  faire.

----------


## tanaka59

Bonsoir, 




> L'UE empche les tats de faire ce genre de chose. La France ne peut pas changer les rgles de l'UE.


Une chose bien dommage c'est que l'tat ne puissent pas rester actionnaire  100 % d'une entreprise. Je parle d'une boite qui marche ... pas comme la SNCF ou EDF ou l'on doit ponger 200 milliards dettes ... 

Une geste saine,  l'allemande ou la nordique. Entreprise bien gr, qui rapporte des royalties et du benef  l'tat. La l'UE ne dirait pas non ... 

Imaginons que la France soit propritaire  100 % d'une entreprise comme Facebook ou Google qui rapporte des milliards ...  ::mouarf:: 




> Par contre les usines franaises peuvent se faire dlocaliser en Roumanie et Bulgarie et des travailleurs dtachs peuvent venir travailler en France.


En Europe la production de bien n'est plus jug rentable ... 

En Chine et dans d'autre pays comme la Turquie la mme usine peut :

> produire la vrai marque avec un trs bonne qualit ... faut arrter de penser que cela toujours de la m**** , les chinois savent aussi produire de la qualit
> produire une sous marque de qualit mdiocre (histoire de finir les fonds de production et matire ... )
> produire des contres faons  partir des chutes de materiaux des vraies marques .

Au cours d'un voyage en Turquie il y a quelques annes, un vendeur dans un petit commerce ou ils vendaient de la contrefaon m'expliquait :

> Puma fabrique des chaussures noir et rouge  bande blanche
> La mme usine inverse les couleurs rouge et noir avec une bande blanche ... 

Le procd est connu de Puma qui laisse faire la vente de contrefaon. Comme le produit n'est rfrenc dans aucun catalogue et que le modle n'est pas dpos ... Thoriquement le modle est considr conforme en Turquie ... mais il y a un vide juridique. Du coup la douane ne peut pas vous confisquer le produit ou alors cela passe dans la catgorie "dangereux et non conforme" et non plus "contrefaon" . 




> La France nest-elle pas trop endette pour conserver son modle de services publics ?


La France est devenu un pays de "norme" et "service" ... Le problme c'est que cela donne :

> 400 000 normes iso/afnor (dans le monde c'est beaucoup trop , trop d'administratif et de surqualit ...) = le Rafale qui ne se vend pas est un parfait exemple.
> 650 000 mandats
> 550 000 lus (maire, maires d'arrondissement, adjoints, conseil les maires des intercos , conseiller de CD, conseiller de CR, snateurs, dputs, ministres, prsident, commissions thodules ... )
> 39 000 communes
> 1256 intercos
> 94 dpartements mtropolitain + 2 dpartements Corse  status spciaux + 11 DOM-TOM (Runion,Mayotte,Saint-Pierre-et-Miquelon,Saint-Barthlemy,Guadeloupe,Saint-Martin,Guyane,Martinique,Wallis et Futuna,Nouvelle-Caldonie,Polynsie franaise)
> 60 000 guichets de services publiques (dont certains font doublons entre eux ou ne sont pas fusionns)  
> 8714 EPIC/rgies publiques grs par les collectivits locales (transports urbains en milieu rural, gestion de l'eau, du gaz, de lectricit, des dchets, des parkings publiques, des batiments publiques, dploiement de la fibre ...)
> 11 niveaux dcisionnaires du plus bas au plus haut (comit et mairie de quartier,mairie d'arrondissement (Paris,Lyon,Marseille),mairie,administration intracommunale (comme les CCAS et CIAS, villes associes ...),intercos,ancienne sous prfcture de dpartement,dpartement,rgion,tat,euromtropole transfrontalires,Europe) 
> des administrations publiques avec un nombres trop importants de dcideurs (exemple les hpitaux soumis  la CPAM, ARS, CNAM, services sociaux et mdicaux du dpartement, CARSAT, services sociaux et mdicaux du intercommunaux ... )
> une scurit sociale  43 rgimes diffrent et plus de 530 couvertures mutuelles diffrentes




> Apparemment c'tait le bordel l'autre nuit dans un quartier de Dijon, il parait que des dealers maghrbins ont tabass un Tchtchne et que plein de Tchtchnes sont venus pour attaquer les dealers.
> Conflits et violences communautaires : que s'est-il pass  Dijon ce week-end ?
> 
> Normalement en France il ne devrait pas y avoir de communaut, les gens devraient se dire "je suis franais" et c'est tout.
> Franois Hollande: "Je ne connais pas d'autre communaut que la communaut nationale".


Si ils se tapent dessus entre eux ... cela fera moins taff pour la police ^^




> J'ai beaucoup de mal  mettre les "violences policires" dans les banlieues et celles  l'encontre des gilets jaunes.
> 
> Les gilets jaunes, ce sont des gens, comme vous et moi, descendus dans la rue pour demander le droit de vivre dcemment de leur travail.
> Les violences dans les banlieues sont un peu diffrentes. Ce sont des endroits de non droit. Quand, dans un quartier, les policiers sont attaqus, quand des pompiers sont attaqus, des mdecins sont attaqus, je pense que l'on est pas dans le mme traitement.


Les gilets jaunes c'est plutt des franais dextrme droite ou dextrme gauche avec une vision anarchiste et anti systme. C'est assez rare de les voir manifester ... la crise est pass par la puis ils ont t mis en lumire. C'est un esprit on se rebiff contre le systme car ils nous fait "bip". 

Avec la crise actuelle, ce nombre de manifestant pourrait mme doubler voir tripler. On ne serait plus sur des simples occupations de ronds points, mais des grves dure ou le pays est  l'arrt ... comme en Avril ou Mai. Un genre de mai 68 en pire . Pas forcement des meutes, mais plutt un grogne et un colre norme ... limite le gouvernement serait oblig de stopper ce qu'il fait. 

On serait dans un scenario ou ni marchandise, ni humain ne pourrait se dplacer  cause de l'occupation des routes. Une grve dure ou il serait difficile se dplacer ... Un genre de grve ou la police n'interviendrait pas car elle serait du ct des manifestants. 

En gros un bras de fer ou la classe politique se prend une claque ... est perd totalement toute crdibilit. 




> On parle de racisme, mais il ne faut pas oublier que la dlinquance, c'est surtout des gens des banlieues et dans ces banlieues, hlas, il y a plus de chances de trouver des noirs et des maghrbins que des blancs. Je ne dis pas (avant qu'on m'en fasse le reproche) que tous les noirs et tous les maghrbins sont des dlinquants, mais quand tu cherches des dlinquants,t'as plus de chances d'en trouver dans le 93 que dans le 16me arrondissement de Paris. Bref, oui, y a plus de contrles sur des noirs et des maghrbins, mais faut savoir ce que l'on cherche aussi.
> 
> a n'excuse pas, videmment, le fait que des personnes soient tues lors de leur interpellation.


Raciste

Pendant ce temps en Belgique un Pompier ambulancier se fait frapper : https://www.rtl.be/info/regions/brux...e-1224748.aspx .

Le jour ou le conducteur a un accident je propose qu'on ne le soigne pas ou alors que les frais soient  sa charge ! Plusieurs millier d'euro histoire qu'il comprenne bien sa douleur .

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Je ne suis vraiment pas d'accord avec ton message mais, videmment, je ne te ferait aucun reproche de racisme.


Heureusement qu'on n'est pas toujours d'accord, sinon, il n'y a plus de discussions  ::P: 





> Je n'aime pas le "comme vous et moi", comme si certains d'entre nous ne venait pas ou habitait pas en banlieue, comme si il y avait une diffrence profonde entre les banlieusards et les "comme vous et moi".


Moi non plus je n'aime pas le "comme vous et moi", mais j'ai pas trouv d'autres formules. Et, pour rpondre  ta question, oui, je pense qu'il y a une diffrence profonde entre les banlieusards et une bonne partie de la population. Ensuite, "banlieusards" n'est pas vraiment bon, car, si on considre Neuilly comme une banlieue de Paris (ce que c'est), c'est pas de cette banlieue dont on parle.
Oui, il y a une diffrence entre les banlieues style 93, quartiers nord de Marseille, certains quartiers de Rennes (Poterie, Villejean) et on peut rpter a dans la plupart des grandes et moyennes villes ( et a commence  gagner des plus petites villes), et les quartiers rsidentiels aux alentours de ces villes. Pourquoi ? Parce que la misre y est plus importante, et que la misre, le chmage entraine plein de mauvaises choses. Que a augmentent les trafics, l'organisation de bandes. Que l'on a enlev les liens sociaux dans ces lieux. Que la Rpublique (si chre en parole  M. Macron) n'existe plus dans ces quartiers, et qu'en fait, c'est toute la Rpublique qui n'y ait plus. C'est devenu des zones  part. 

Donc, je fais une diffrence avec ces endroits et les endroits o je vis, travaille, et o, je pense vous et moi vivons et travaillons.




> Si on analyse le violences contre les gilets jaunes, a vient d'o? Majoritairement de la BAC, qui est envoy en manif car reconnue, mme en interne, comme units ultra violentes. Pourquoi sont elles reconnues comme ultra violente? par ce qu'elles le sont dans les endroits ou elles exercent d'habitude : en banlieue.


Ce n'est pas la BAC qui est responsable de ces violences, uniquement ceux qui leur ont donn l'ordre d'utiliser la violence. 
La violence de la BAC en banlieue est connue et reconnue, mais excuse car "c'est la banlieue, une zone de non droit". Alors, videmment, que ce n'est pas la solution. Rpondre  la violence par la violence n'apporte aucune solution. Mais, a permet de dtourner l'attention des gens qui votent bien du vrai problme.
C'est le problme qui s'est pass avec les Gilets Jaunes. D'un coup, sur le devant de la scne, on avait des gens ordinaires, des voisins, des collgues qui exprimaient ouvertement le fait que l'on ne peut plus vivre de son travail en France ! Que la misre des banlieues que l'on nous a dcrite comme inhrente  l'immigration, les trafics, les difficults scolaires (parce que ces gens ne veulent pas apprendre  ::roll:: ), ... cette misre touchait aussi des personnes qui avaient un travail !
Bref, le pacte rpublicain est rompu. Tu peux tre intgr (pas comme ces gens dans les banlieues qui refusent l'intgration, hein !?) et mme "franais de souche" et tre pauvres en travaillant ! 

Du coup, pour viter que les bonnes gens, les bourgeois des centres-villes ne se posent trop de questions en mangeant leurs repas du soir devant le 20h de TF2TV, que la petite vieille du 16me ne soit choque en coutant Jean-Pierre Pastis  13h, il a fallu montr ces gens comme des gens violents, non raisonnables, comme manipuls par l'extrme (gauche/droite qu'importe), et sclrose par des groupes de banlieues, des antismites, ... Et donc, on envoie les forces de l'ordre mater tout ce vilains monde, tout en disant que l'on comprend les origines du mouvement, et qu'on va faire ce qu'il faut. On donne une prime (enfin, on fait croire que l'on donne une prime, que l'on va reprendre d'un autre cot), et on montre que ces gens en veulent toujours plus, qu'ils sont dconnects de la ralit. Comment voulez-vous, ma bonne dame qu'on les paient d'avantage, on n'a dj pas de quoi faire vivre nos entreprises ("dites, Marie-Paule, ne pourriez-vous pas me repasser le caviar, il me reste un fond de champagne").

Bref, on a trait les GJ comme on traite la banlieue, par la violence, parce que c'est beaucoup plus simple que de chercher les causes et de mettre en place des solutions.

----------


## Mdinoc

> L'UE empche les tats de faire ce genre de chose. La France ne peut pas changer les rgles de l'UE.


Tu parles de ce trait sign par Sarkozy aprs avoir modifi la constitution pour ne plus avoir besoin de l'accord du peuple?
L'UE a bon dos, le gouvernement franais a toujours une influence considrable sur sa politique qu'on "subit" par la suite...

----------


## Ryu2000

> La violence de la BAC en banlieue est connue et reconnue, mais excuse car "c'est la banlieue, une zone de non droit".


Il y a des zones en France dans lesquelles la police ne va pas souvent, car c'est trop dangereux pour elle.
Ces zones de non-droit qui inquitent les Franais



> Cette attaque prouve-t-elle que des zones de ce type sont devenues hors datteinte pour des forces de scurit devenues encore plus des cibles depuis la proclamation de ltat durgence en novembre 2015? On joue sur les mots. La police peut toujours y accder. Mais plus aucune scurit de proximit nexiste. Cest la logique commando. On entre en force puis on repart. Et le reste du temps les habitants subissent les brimades, les trafics, les salafistes, nous expliquait,  propos de la ville de Sevran (Seine-Saint-Denis) o elle rside, Vronique Roy-Burin, mre dun garon radicalis tu en Syrie.


Apparemment il y a des projets pour essayer de reprendre le pouvoir dans ces zones :
Dlinquance, trafics... ltat  la peine dans les zones de non-droit



> Sous un ciel aussi plomb que les chiffres des agressions et des violences, *lhte de Beauvau annonce alors sa volont dacclrer le dveloppement des quartiers de reconqute rpublicaine (QRR) en dployant 274 policiers en renfort sur 21 sites en proie aux incivilits, raids motoriss [et] trafics ainsi qu la radicalisation islamiste*. Conus comme un message  tous les cads,  tous les marchands de haine et tous ceux qui croient tenir les murs des quartiers, quinze sites pionniers avaient t retenus ds lautomne 2018. Les quartiers nord de Marseille, le Mirail  Toulouse, les





> > 39 000 communes


Je ne vois pas le problme avec a...
Bon alors a fait des fonctionnements de mairie  financer, mais d'un autre ct il y a de plus en plus de communaut de commune, il y a 1 maire pour plusieurs villages.
Il y a de moins en moins de gens qui veulent tre maire et quand il n'y a plus de candidat il faut bien trouver une autre solution.

Mais par contre il y a effectivement trop de dputs, ministres, snateurs, etc. Ils ont trop de privilges.




> Si ils se tapent dessus entre eux ... cela fera moins taff pour la police ^^


Comment a "entre eux" il y a peu de point commun entre des tchtchnes et des dealers maghrbins.
a fait un peu chier qu'il y a ait des guerres entre communauts trangres en France. Les personnes qui se btent n'ont pas t intgr... Elles devraient se sentir franaises.




> Les gilets jaunes c'est plutt des franais dextrme droite ou dextrme gauche avec une vision anarchiste et anti systme.


C'tait surtout des abstentionnistes, mais il y avait de tout, des gens qui ont vot PS, UMP, LREM, LFI, etc.
L'ide de base c'tait juste de montrer son mcontentement  propos de l'augmentation des taxes et le manque de dmocratie, peu importe ton parti, quand tu travailles et que tu ne peux rien mettre de ct, a te fait chier.




> Tu parles de ce trait sign par Sarkozy aprs avoir modifi la constitution pour ne plus avoir besoin de l'accord du peuple?


D'une part que a vienne de se texte ou un d'autre a ne change rien, et d'autre part si Sarkozy n'avait pas t lu, Sgolne Royal aurait elle aussi fait passer le texte... Les principaux candidats sont soumis  l'UE...

L'objectif de l'UE c'est de dtruire toute forme de souverainet.
Mais heureusement l'UE ne va peut-tre par survivre  la crise et sur le long terme a donne un peu d'espoir.

----------


## bombseb

> Tu parles de ce trait sign par Sarkozy aprs avoir modifi la constitution pour ne plus avoir besoin de l'accord du peuple?
> L'UE a bon dos, le gouvernement franais a toujours une influence considrable sur sa politique qu'on "subit" par la suite...


Le protectionnisme est interdit par l'UE, c'est mme inscrit dans ses gnes, les traits europens...

----------


## tanaka59

Bonjour, 




> Je ne vois pas le problme avec a...
> Bon alors a fait des fonctionnements de mairie  financer, mais d'un autre ct il y a de plus en plus de communaut de commune, il y a 1 maire pour plusieurs villages.
> Il y a de moins en moins de gens qui veulent tre maire et quand il n'y a plus de candidat il faut bien trouver une autre solution.


39000 communes c'est beaucoup trop d'lu et un miettement du territoire ... 

Allemagne = 11 milles communes, Espagne et Italie = 8500 chacun, UK = 10500 communes . Belgique = 590 communes (pour un pays 6 fois plus petit que la France). Si je donne un ratio cela fait une france  3000 communes +/-.

En France dans les communes, quand on vote aux municipales c'est 1 maire + une dizaines de conseillers municipaux. +/- 530 000 lus municipaux c'est norme ! Quasiment 1% de la population franaise occupe un mandat d'lu !




> Mais par contre il y a effectivement trop de dputs, ministres, snateurs, etc. Ils ont trop de privilges.


Trop  payer moins aussi.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Allemagne = 11 milles communes, Espagne et Italie = 8500 chacun, UK = 10500 communes . Belgique = 590 communes (pour un pays 6 fois plus petit que la France).


Et alors ? Jespre qu'on gardera toutes les communes.
De toute faon il y a de plus en plus de communauts de commune donc de moins en moins d'lus.
Les Franais sont attachs  leur village, peut-tre que les parisiens s'en fouteraient si Paris devait disparatre pour se fondre dans un truc plus grand, mais quand tu connais des villages t'as envie qu'ils continuent d'exister.

En plus a ne cote pas si cher que a un maire :
< 500 habitants par mois
646,25 

< 1 000 habitants
1 178,46  par mois

< 3 500 habitants
1 634,63  par mois

< 10 000 habitants
2 090,81  par mois

< 20 000 habitants
2 470,95  par mois



Et les premiers adjoints non plus :
< 500 habitants
250,90  par mois

< 1 000 habitants
313,62  par mois

< 3 500 habitants
627,24  par mois

< 10 000 habitants
836,32  par mois

< 20 000 habitants
1 045,40  par mois


Sachant que beaucoup de maires et de premiers adjoints on un travail et ne prenne pas 100% de leur indemnit.
Ce n'est pas comme les dputs et les ministres qui font croire qu'ils ont une assistance pour toucher plus d'argent...

Dj qu'ils nous on fait chier avec leur putain de nouvelles rgions. En ralit  aucun moment a ne fera faire des conomies...
a craint les fusions de communes, surtout si le village fusionne avec son village ennemi.
Municipales : que vont devenir les 106 communes sans candidats ?



> Si le prfet peut prolonger le mandat des dlgus en cas d'absence de liste pour les nouveaux scrutins communaux, ces derniers ne peuvent pas administrer une ville indfiniment. Comme nous l'explique la prfecture de Bourg-en-Bresse, "quand la situation d'absence de candidat perdure, le prfet peut proposer une fusion de la commune concerne avec une commune voisine, qui devra ensuite tre vote par le conseil municipal de cette dernire. Le nombre de siges du conseil est rparti entre les communes fusionnes en application de la reprsentation proportionnelle au plus fort reste des populations municipales." 
> 
> En cas de fusion, les habitants de la ville sans candidat ne seront pas invits  exprimer leur accord ou leur dsaccord. De quoi rveiller des vocations pour tous ceux qui ne voudraient pas voir leur mairie disparatre ?


Bref, j'aime bien les communes de moins de 1000 habitants. Et c'est le cas de beaucoup de monde, si un parti politique proposait de supprimer des communes il serait trs mal vu par beaucoup de franais.

===
a va trs mal finir :
La BCE va offrir plus de 1.000 milliards  taux ngatifs aux banques



> Les rsultats de la nouvelle vague de prts cibls de trs long terme proposs aux banques par la BCE seront connus ce jeudi. Les tablissements europens pourraient obtenir entre 1.000 et 1.500 milliards d'euros de financement  un taux de -1 % s'ils continuent  financer l'conomie europenne.


Trop faire tourner la planche  billet, a ne fini jamais bien.
Il y a des leons  tirer de l'histoire. Il y a des erreurs qu'on pourrait viter de reproduire.
Mais bon tant pis... Les banques centrales vont continuer de sauver les banques au lieu de les laisses faire faillite.

===
Si c'est vrai, les franais ne sont pas si con :
La thorie de leffondrement gagne les Franais



> Un sondage de la Fondation Jean Jaurs, dat de fvrier dernier, estime que 65 % des Franais sont en accord avec le fait que la civilisation telle que nous la connaissons actuellement va seffondrer dans les annes  venir. La crise lie  la pandmie de Covid-19 a convaincu de nouveaux adeptes.
> 
> Depuis que la France a dcrt le conﬁnement de tout le pays, les demandes pour rejoindre les groupes Facebook et les formations ont explos, les collapsologues affirmant que la pandmie est clairement le signe de lagonie de lre thermo-industrielle.
> 
> En France, un nombre croissant dhabitants des villes cherchent dsormais  aller sinstaller  la campagne, ajoute le Daily Telegraph, de la mme faon quaugmente aussi la demande pour apprendre  devenir collapsologue. *Le mouvement touche en premier lieu les citadins de gauche titulaires dau moins un diplme universitaire.*
> 
> La France est le deuxime pays qui croit le plus en une prophtie collapsologique, derrire lItalie (71 %) mais devant le Royaume-Uni (56 %) et les tats-Unis (52 %), selon les donnes de la Fondation Jean Jaurs.


Bon c'est pas un petit truc comme le SARS-CoV-2 qui va faire s'effondrer le systme, mais il y a tellement de choses qui pourraient provoquer un effondrement que a finira par arriver.

----------


## David_g

> Et alors ? Jespre qu'on gardera toutes les communes.
> De toute faon il y a de plus en plus de communauts de commune donc de moins en moins d'lus.


En quoi cela fait de moins en moins d'lus au fur et au mesure. Depuis la dernire rforme, c'est mme potentiellement des nouveaux lus en plus (dans les faits, c'est souvent dj des gens avec un autre mandat qui sont lus).

----------


## fredoche

> Bref, j'aime bien les communes de moins de 1000 habitants.


A mon avis tu ne sais pas de quoi tu parles, tu as juste un raisonnement de "carte postale"

Pour les indemnits que tu cites, je crois qu'il est prvu de les augmenter incessamment

----------


## Ryu2000

> En quoi cela fait de moins en moins d'lus


Il doit y avoir un systme o une seule mairie s'occupe de plusieurs villages. Donc a fait un seul maire et un seul premier adjoint pour plusieurs villages.




> Pour les indemnits que tu cites, je crois qu'il est prvu de les augmenter incessamment


a je ne sais pas, mais ce que je sais c'est que plein de maire ne prennent pas 100% de ce  quoi ils ont le droit.

Si vous voulez les mairies des villages cotent trop cher... Peu importe... Mais d'aprs moi ce ne sont pas ces fonctionnaires les plus problmatique.

Bref. Si vous voulez entendre parler d'un vrai problme regarder a :
LUnion europenne ouvre les yeux sur sa crise dmographique



> La Commission prside par Ursula von der Leyen publie mercredi un tat des lieux du dclin et du vieillissement enregistr depuis trente ans par la population des pays de lEst, ainsi que par celle de lItalie, de la Grce et de lEspagne. Une volution aux lourdes consquences conomiques, sociales et politiques.


J'entendais parler de a il y a des annes, mais l'UE est toujours en retard.
L les gens ne vont pas faire beaucoup d'enfants car il n'y a pas d'espoir dans le futur. Pourquoi faire des enfants ? Ils vont galrer toute leur vie, la qualit de vie va diminuer, le chmage sera lev, etc.
Du coup il y aura plus de retraits que d'actifs.

----------


## fredoche

> Si vous voulez les mairies des villages cotent trop cher... Peu importe... Mais d'aprs moi ce ne sont pas ces fonctionnaires les plus problmatique.


Tu ne vois que les sous.

Elles ne servent  rien, d'autant plus qu'elles sont petites.
Elles sont impotentes, n'ont aucun pouvoir rel sinon bien maigre au niveau de leur territoire, et la plupart du temps valident par un vote des dcisions prises au niveau suprieur sans autre possibilit que de valider, puisque la responsabilit est dj passe ailleurs.
Ajoute  a que lachat de la moindre gomme ou la moindre dcision est controle par le trsor public, ou la prfecture, ou le tribunal administratif...
La dilution est telle que tout ce qui est  peu prs important  part l'quipement de la mairie et l'encre de l'imprimante se dcide au niveau de l'intercommunalit, du conseil gnral, de la rgion, de la prfecture, de l'acadmie, de la DDE, etc.

Du coup oui a fait cher, trop cher pour des tas de gens qui ne servent  rien, sinon  prserver "la carte postale"

En plus cette dilution nuit au niveaux suprieurs qui n'ont en ralit pas plus de pouvoir, puisque tout est ici, mais aussi en dessous et au-dessus, et tout le monde dcide de tout et de rien. Et au final, sans l'aval de la haute administration parisienne, rien ne se fait.

Bref une belle machinerie  inertie, l'administration  la franaise, l'immobilisme institutionnalis

On parle pas de l'aspect "petit roitelet dans sa seigneurie" de nombre de ces lus, ces notables locaux aussi avides de pouvoir  leur chelle que nos diles et lites parisiennes, avec les mmes travers, le mme mpris, etc.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Tu ne vois que les sous.


Non.
Moi j'aime les villages de moins de 1000 habitants.
Ils ont tout perdus, il n'y a plus de poste, plus de bar, plus de petit magasin, plus de cur, laissez les mairies histoire de dire qu'il reste quelque chose, surtout qu'elles sont parfois utile... (si tu perds ta carte d'identit, si tu veux te marier, pour aller voter, parfois il y a des projets de rnovation de l'cole, etc)
La personne qui est maire prend gnralement moins de 100% du salaire qu'elle pourrait prendre.
Je soutiens les maires de village, mme si parfois ils sont rpublicains...  ::(:

----------


## tanaka59

> Non.
> Moi j'aime les villages de moins de 1000 habitants.
> Ils ont tout perdus, il n'y a plus de poste, plus de bar, plus de petit magasin, plus de cur, laissez les mairies histoire de dire qu'il reste quelque chose, surtout qu'elles sont parfois utile... (si tu perds ta carte d'identit, si tu veux te marier, pour aller voter, parfois il y a des projets de rnovation de l'cole, etc)
> La personne qui est maire prend gnralement moins de 100% du salaire qu'elle pourrait prendre.
> Je soutiens les maires de village, mme si parfois ils sont rpublicains...



C'est rducteur de s'en tenir uniquement au nombre de maires ... Faut il rappeler qu'il y a aussi les conseillers municipaux qui touchent les indemnits ? 

https://www.interieur.gouv.fr/Archiv...-de-la-commune

30500 communes ont moins de 2500 habitants 
dont 25000 qui ont moins de 1000 habitants (avec en moyenne 11 conseillers soit +/- 275 000 lus !), pour au total 8,8 millions d'habitants c'est norme !

Quand on a d'un ct un ou 2 patelin assimils ou de la taille d'un bourg et de l'autre un village de 800 / 1000 ames ... Qu'on fusionne ... 

Les petits villages qui veulent conserver et l'glise, et le chteau machin truc, et le bidule ... C'est pas avec 80 habitants qu'ils vont s'en sortir . 

Trop communes c'est aussi des doublons avec les intercos et les cumules de mandats ... Chaque maire sige d'office dans l'assemble de l'interco ou il est lu.

---

Exemple avec Lille : 4 intercos dans l'agglo. 75 % des intercos reprsentent 10 % des habitants et 50 % des communes. Lille Mtropole c'est 90% des habitants et 50% des communes ... Soit quasiment 200  250 communes sur 4 intercos . 

Et dire que certains candidats parlent mme de vouloir rcrer des communes !!! Genre Lomme et Hellemmes au lieu de fusionner dfinitivement ... on parle de recrer 2 communes de plus ! Dans une mtropole qui en compte dj 95 !

---

On peut aussi faire comme en Belgique ou les communes rattaches fonctionnent comme des arrondissements . On a juste conserv le nom de la commune ... il y a au final 1 mairie et 1 maire (bourgmestre) pour 3/4/5 villes ou villages. En Belgique les fusions datent des annes 1975  1985 . On ferait bien de s'inspirer de cela.

----------


## benjani13

Le conseil constitutionnel s'est pench sur la loi Avia contre la "haine en ligne", et ils y sont all  la trononneuse! Les dispositions principales de la loi ont t censures, dont la disposition phare qui voulait obliger tout hbergeur  retirer un contenu signal en moins de 24H.

Un article du Monde sur le sujet : https://www.lemonde.fr/pixels/articl...3_4408996.html




> Le Conseil constitutionnel a largement censur, jeudi 18 juin, la controverse proposition de loi contre la haine en ligne, porte par la dpute La Rpublique en marche (LRM) de Paris Laetitia Avia et fortement soutenue par le gouvernement. Adopte le 13 mai dernier, la loi devait entrer en application au 1er juillet, mais elle est dsormais prive dune trs grande partie de sa substance.
> 
> Le juge constitutionnel a censur la disposition-phare du texte, lobligation faite aux rseaux sociaux de supprimer, dans les vingt-quatre heures, sous peine de sanctions pnales, les contenus  haineux  qui leur sont signals. Pour le Conseil constitutionnel, ce mcanisme nest en effet pas compatible avec la libert dexpression. Il donne ainsi raison aux opposants du texte, qui dnonaient les risques de surcensure des messages posts par les utilisateurs de plates-formes en ligne, comme Facebook, Twitter, Snapchat ou YouTube (proprit de Google).





> *Le volet prventif de la loi lui aussi retoqu*
> 
> Lautre dispositif rpressif de la loi est aussi retoqu par le Conseil constitutionnel, ce dernier ayant galement jug incompatible avec la Constitution lobligation faite  ces mmes rseaux sociaux de supprimer en une heure tout contenu pdopornographique ou terroriste qui leur serait signal par les autorits. Le Conseil constitutionnel souligne que cette catgorisation tait  soumise  la seule apprciation de ladministration  et que le dlai dune heure empchait matriellement toute intervention judiciaire. L aussi, la libert dexpression a t mconnue, selon le Conseil.


L'avocat bien connu sur les rseau Maitre Eolas s'est amus  prsenter en une image ce qui a t retir de la loi, surlign en rouge:



La dput Avia a communiqu sur Twitter avouant cette dculotte:



> Le @Conseil_constit
>  a censur larticle 1 de la #LoiCyberhaine et, par effet domino, les autres dispositions sur la modration des contenus haineux.
> Notre dtermination  lutter contre les discours de haine reste entire: nous le devons  toutes les victimes de la haine en ligne.



A un moment donne il ne devrait pas avoir un carton rouge sorti contre des dputs qui sont autant incapable d'crire une loi respectant notre constitution? Et tout ceux qui votent pour sans sourciller, on fait quoi d'eux? Ils sont pas l les sparatistes en fait (ceux que Macron dnonait dans son dernier discours creux)? On a la preuve qu'il veulent outrepasser notre constitution, a me semble limpide. En tout cas moi a force de mal faire mon boulot je me fais virer. Je dis a je dis rien...

PS: Mme la ministre de la justice Nicole Belloubet, qui tait pourtant elle mme membre du conseil constitutionnel avant d'tre nomme ministre, avait assur dans une intervention  l'assembl que cette loi respectait parfaitement la constitution:



> Ce dispositif me semble quilibr. Il est en tout cas conforme  la jurisprudence du Conseil constitutionnel, qui juge que la responsabilit pnale des oprateurs de plateformes ne peut tre engage, en cas de non-retrait de contenus illicites, que si cette illicit est manifeste, cest--dire vidente, ou sils ont t dclars tels par le juge.


http://www.assemblee-nationale.fr/15...8.asp#P2087197

----------


## fredoche

Tiens je regardais comme a l'assemble nationale sert son site via un oprateur trs ancien et UK (qui n'est plus EU donc) Claranet. C'est de l'ASP sign sur un serveur maison claranet, pas HTTPS mais bon... J'ai bien cru que l'IP n'tait pas en France, mon routage passe par UK, mais un whois et un traceroute depuis les outils claranet la situe bien en France.

Bon donc l *Dijon* personne ?

Scne de guerres civiles sur plusieurs jours dans le quartier des Grsilles, dans le centre-ville et  Chenve, armes de guerres, tirs rpts et au moins 2 blesss par balle, personne ne dit rien ?
je viens d'aller chercher mon gamin qui habite ce quartier pour ses tudes, il vivait cloitr depuis le dbut de la semaine et n'osait me l'avouer.

Vous devenez tous blass ou quoi ?

Nunez la sous-enflure de cacanerf n'a mme pas os mettre les pieds dans le quartier. Aucun flic pendant 3 jours.
La France part en drouille et personne ne moufte ? Parce que c'est soit-disant un quartier de maghrbins ? 

Alors quand c'est les gilets jaunes, les pompiers, les personnels-soignants on a des flics par milliers pour quadriller la capitale, on cogne  tout-va, on borgne, la police tue, mutile, c'est presque normal, c'est Paris et des violents casseurs

Mais quand c'est les Grsilles ou Chenve, tchchnes et bougnouls, ils peuvent tous crever, c'est juste de la racaille islamiste ?

Oh ! Mais qu'est ce qui se passe ?

Je vous invite  voir et couter ce reportage, avec un syndicaliste alliance qui est juste l pour couvrir la sous-enflure, et qui visiblement n'a plus pour mission de protger la population, mais sauver ses fesses et celles de son ministre




Et si jamais il y en a qui doutent, j'y ai pass 2 semaines pleines dans lappartement de mon gamin il y a 2 ans, et c'est pas cette zone de non-droit que semble dcrire les commentaires, c'est un quartier de facile 20000 habitants, de toutes origines, dont de nombreux _franais de souche._


Putain mais ce pays s'effrite de tous les cots.

----------


## el_slapper

Non, mais tu n'as pas compris. Les flics, il sont l pour casser de l'arabe et du gauchiste. Quand les Tchtchnes (tous avec un casier, en France ou ailleurs) dcident de faire pareil, on ne va quand mme pas les en empcher! Bon, je ne crois pas qu'il y aie beaucoup de gauchistes aux Grsilles (j'en sais rien, en fait). Mais l'autre cible favorite des fachos qui "assurent" l'ordre en France, oui.

----------


## fredoche

Ce que je comprends, c'est que des attentats type Bataclan peuvent se reproduire partout en France, et vous pourrez tous crever, il n'y aura personne pour intervenir.

Ce que je comprends c'est que le France est devenue une zone de non-droit gnralise, et que la loi du plus fort va s'imposer partout.

Ce que je comprends c'est que banlieue 13 est un scnario rendant parfaitement compte du rel, on protge Paris et les communes limitrophes hors 93, le reste peut crever. Paris a fait scession. Et les flics ne sont plus effectivement qu'une garde prtorienne. Macron est un Mobutu en pire.

Fort avec les faibles, gilets jaunes, blouses blanches, salaris et employs, PME
Faible avec les forts, millionnaires et milliardaires, gangs tchtchnes, trafiquants  de banlieue ou non, mafia locales ou internationales, dlinquance en col blanc.


Mais on maintient un tat durgence sanitaire pour encore et toujours verrouiller. 
L'tat d'urgence terroriste tait devenu un tat permanent mais il ne sert  rien, la preuve sur plusieurs jours  Dijon.

La France part en lambeaux, le bateau prend l'eau de tous les cots, mais ces merdes et sous-merdes qui nous gouvernent continuent leur show  la TV/Radio/journaux.

Et les bien-pensants s'gosillent sur des lois inutiles et ineptes comme la loi Avia, ou discutent du sexe des anges pendant plusieurs mois sur des essais en double aveugle tout en regardant les vieux crever par milliers... Et applaudissent au futur vaccin, une nouvelle arlsienne  plusieurs milliards d'euros, un vrai dtournement de fonds massif
Pas grave les mmes rclament d'tre enferms pour leur bien et celui de tous, et applaudissent  20h ceux qui se sont fait tabasser mardi dernier.

Ubu dans toute sa splendeur

----------


## benjani13

> Tiens je regardais comme a l'assemble nationale sert son site via un oprateur trs ancien et UK (qui n'est plus EU donc) Claranet. C'est de l'ASP sign sur un serveur maison claranet, pas HTTPS mais bon... J'ai bien cru que l'IP n'tait pas en France, mon routage passe par UK, mais un whois et un traceroute depuis les outils claranet la situe bien en France.


J'ai mis un lien en HTTP car via HTTPS le serveur me fournit un certificat tout pourri qui est rejet par mon navigateur. Sinon rien de nouveau sous le soleil, pour la plateforme de rfrendum d'initiative partag contre la privatisation d'ADP, sous la responsabilit du ministre de l'intrieur, tout le trafic passait chez Incapsula (maintenant Imperva), une boite amricaine.




> Bon donc l *Dijon* personne ?
> 
> [...]
> 
> Alors quand c'est les gilets jaunes, les pompiers, les personnels-soignants on a des flics par milliers pour quadriller la capitale, on cogne  tout-va, on borgne, la police tue, mutile, c'est presque normal, c'est Paris et des violents casseurs
> 
> Mais quand c'est les Grsilles ou Chenve, tchchnes et bougnouls, ils peuvent tous crever, c'est juste de la racaille islamiste ?


C'est bizarre, sur la mme page du forum j'ai un message qui dit que y a pas de diffrence entre gilets jaunes et banlieusards. Je comprend ton nervement du au fait que la situation  Dijon te touche particulirement, mais faut garder son sang froid et ne pas voir des ennemies l ou y en a pas....

----------


## Ryu2000

> Quand les Tchtchnes


Ouais enfin on pourrait aussi parler des dealers maghrbins...
Des images que j'ai vu, c'tait les dealers maghrbins qui avaient des fusils d'assaut, des fusils  pompe, etc.
a fait trs longtemps que les gouvernements successifs achtent la "paix sociale" en laissant les dealers faire ce qu'ils veulent en banlieue.

 mon avis il y a des ministres qui participent au trafic (je crois que c'est Philippe Sguin qui faisait a  l'poque, mais je confond peut-tre et de toute faon il ne s'est jamais fait prendre par la justice).
Comment les stups ont enfum la justice



> De nouveaux documents auxquels Libration a eu accs rvlent *comment 40 tonnes de cannabis ont t importes en France avec la complicit de la police* sous couvert de dmanteler des rseaux. Une opration mene dans le dos du pouvoir judiciaire, sur fond de guerre des services.


Il parait que a s'est calm :
Exclusif - Dijon : entre les communauts tchtchne et maghrbine, armistice surraliste  la mosque



> Un autre imam, tchtchne celui-l, venu de Dole, dans le Jura, se prsente comme un pacificateur, uvrant sans relche pour un retour au calme. En complment, il assure que le diffrend  lorigine de la flambe de violence des derniers jours na "rien  voir avec une affaire de drogue ou de contrle de territoire." *Selon lui, les Tchtchnes dici, cest--dire 20  30 familles, "gagnent leur vie honntement. Ils sont venus pour exprimer leur soutien et afficher leur cohsion.*" Pour couper court, Mohammed Ateb tient  rappeler que "tout ce qui concerne la drogue et les trafics est du ressort de ltat et de la justice." Une note confidentielle de la Direction centrale de la police judiciaire date de ce mardi 16 juin voque justement la croissance des "affrontements entre les Tchtchnes et les autres communauts, principalement dorigine maghrbine", relevant "bien souvent du domaine de lhonneur ou rsultent denjeux clandestins sur fond d'conomie grise". En lespce, il sagirait plutt dune question d"honneur".


En tout cas a fait chier qu'il y ait des communauts en France, il ne devrait y avoir que la communaut franaise, ils ne devraient pas se sentir Turc, Vietnamien, Maghrbin ou je ne sais pas quoi.

----------


## fredoche

> C'est bizarre, sur la mme page du forum j'ai un message qui dit que y a pas de diffrence entre gilets jaunes et banlieusards. Je comprend ton nervement du au fait que la situation  Dijon te touche particulirement, mais faut garder son sang froid et ne pas voir des ennemies l ou y en a pas....


Je garde mon sang-froid mme si ma faon d'crire peut le laisser penser autrement.
Je peux t'assurer d'un truc, mon gamin m'aurait demander d'aller le chercher ds le dpart au lieu de se terrer dans la crainte, j'y serais all aussi vite. Avec sang froid... Je suis pas Nunez, je n'ai pas peur d'aller dans un quartier o des milliers de citoyens rsident en permanence, et sans garde prtorienne surarme videmment.

Je crois que tu ne comprends pas mon message, je ne vois pas d'ennemi, je vois une France en dliquescence gnralise, o tout peut arriver, o la puissance de l'tat, et son fameux pouvoir rgalien, ont disparu.
Et la mission rgalienne, c'est de protger la population, et l'tat faillit rgulirement  ce devoir.

Ce que tu lis sur Dijon peut arriver n'importe o, et dans n'importe quelle circonstance, voil la ralit.

Je ne peux que repenser  ddoumche en dbut de confinement qui vous parlait de son  propre armement, mais que beaucoup ici raillaient. Sauf qu'il a surement plus de lucidit et de ralisme qu'on ne veut bien lui accorder.

----------


## benjani13

> Je crois que tu ne comprends pas mon message, je ne vois pas d'ennemi, je vois une France en dliquescence gnralise, o tout peut arriver, o la puissance de l'tat, et son fameux pouvoir rgalien, ont disparu.
> Et la mission rgalienne, c'est de protger la population, et l'tat faillit rgulirement  ce devoir.


Je parlais de nous quand je parlais d'ennemies, les autres membres du forum. Tu semblais dire qu'on s'en fout royalement des banlieue contrairement aux gilets jaunes, alors que je disais prcieusement l'inverse quelques messages avant.

----------


## Jon Shannow

Bon, la Macronie est en marche pour tout faire pour revenir  la situation AVANT le covid, et pouvoir continuer leur destruction de la socit
Et pour cela, il faut dtruire certains symboles crs par obligation pendant cette triste priode qui a montr toute l'tendue de leur incomptences, et les failles de leurs politiques no-librales


Et, bien entendu, il faut dtruire TOUS les symboles.

----------


## fredoche

> Je parlais de nous quand je parlais d'ennemies, les autres membres du forum. Tu semblais dire qu'on s'en fout royalement des banlieue contrairement aux gilets jaunes, alors que je disais prcieusement l'inverse quelques messages avant.


prcisment plutt non

Non je ne dis pas a

Et la notion d'ennemi m'chappe totalement.

Ce que je constate c'est qu' part Ryu, personne n'a relev la chose, personne ici en tout cas, alors que c'est trs rvlateur de problmes profonds. On dirait que cela se passe dans l'indiffrence gnrale, comme une espce de normalit.

Quand au parallle entre gilets jaunes et banlieusards, je te suis totalement, mais tu parlais plutt d'une quivalence de traitement en terme de violences policires. 
Si ce sont des zones de non-droit abandonns par le pouvoir public, c'est bien de la responsabilit du pouvoir public.
Ca me choque depuis des dizaines d'annes, parce que c'est vraiment et rellement l'acceptation de la loi du plus fort. Je ne peux pas m'y rsoudre. 

Aprs on peut railler Brsil et USA, Trump et Bolsonaro, France et Macron c'est pas mieux, ou en tout cas on prend le mme chemin.

----------


## benjani13

> Et la notion d'ennemi m'chappe totalement.


Le mot ennemie tait trop fort. Je parlais du fait que tu semblais venir nous "secouer" sur des sujets et des prises de positions dont pourtant on les partage ou on en discute dj largement.





> Ce que je constate c'est qu' part Ryu, personne n'a relev la chose, personne ici en tout cas, alors que c'est trs rvlateur de problmes profonds. On dirait que cela se passe dans l'indiffrence gnrale, comme une espce de normalit.
> 
> Quand au parallle entre gilets jaunes et banlieusards, je te suis totalement, mais tu parlais plutt d'une quivalence de traitement en terme de violences policires.


Je parle d'une quivalence de traitement ainsi que, comme tu le dis, une indiffrence gnrale. D'o mon tonnement sur le fait que tu essaie de nous "secouer" sur des choses dont on parle dj.

----------


## tanaka59

Bonjour, 




> Ce que je comprends, c'est que des attentats type Bataclan peuvent se reproduire partout en France, et vous pourrez tous crever, il n'y aura personne pour intervenir.
> 
> Ce que je comprends c'est que le France est devenue une zone de non-droit gnralise, et que la loi du plus fort va s'imposer partout.
> 
> Ce que je comprends c'est que banlieue 13 est un scnario rendant parfaitement compte du rel, on protge Paris et les communes limitrophes hors 93, le reste peut crever. Paris a fait scession. Et les flics ne sont plus effectivement qu'une garde prtorienne. Macron est un Mobutu en pire.
> 
> Fort avec les faibles, gilets jaunes, blouses blanches, salaris et employs, PME
> Faible avec les forts, millionnaires et milliardaires, gangs tchtchnes, trafiquants  de banlieue ou non, mafia locales ou internationales, dlinquance en col blanc.
> 
> ...


En France un nombre incalculable de "minorits" ont t laiss en plan. En somme on ne sait jamais rellement pos la question de comment transformer, accueillir, comment intgrer, pas de modle. 

Le rsultat :

> dans les banlieues , une forte communaut issue des pays d'Afrique ou il y a eu un repli sur soit. Les problmes religieux, les problmes lis aux diffrents trafics . Les rsidents subissent d'un ct les dangers des trafics et vivent avec de l'argent sale de l'autre. Culturellement dans ces quartiers l'esprit de travail est quasi inexistant. C'est plutt culturellement un esprit de "minimalisme" est subsistance. Difficile  faire changer.

> les populations issus de pays de l'est (serbe, croate, bosniaque) , l c'est la porte ouverte  tous les trafics et magouille (cambriolage, vol, trafic en tout genre ...)

> les populations nomades des pays de l'est ou ici cest carrment les pays dorigines (Roumanie, Hongrie, Bulgarie ) qui ont abandonn et chassent ces populations. Cest comme ci demain la France chassait les Corses ou les Bretons et que la Belgique ou la Suisse devait sen charger  Bah que les dorigines assument et prennent leur responsabilits. On a pas payer les pots casss des autres.

>  lesprit de marginalisme  , jentends par la avec le systme daide sociale de toute sorte on a laiss se dvelopper un esprit ou  tout est du . Rsultat des petites portions de la population qui vivent de petits boulots et alternes avec le chmage ou le RSA . Dans le milieu du  travail social , intermittent du spectacle,  travailleurs saisonnier .

> les anciens bassins industriel, ou la population dj pauvre sest encore plus pauprise. Un peu comme dans les banlieues  dans un habitat plutt de type maison en France  priphrique .  

> les  anti tout , lesprit  colo  du Larzac ou maintenant systmatiquement une minorit soppose  tout , bloque, occupe, dtruit, saccage  les anarchistes en somme.

On est soit sur des populations trs  gauche ou trs  droite. La moindre mesure quun extrme essai de prendre ira forcement  lencontre de lautre.

On en vient naturellement a des aberrations. 

Exemple : la discrimination positive. 

> on dit quon doit prendre plus de Mohamed qui ont 2 mois de chmage au compteur que de Sbastien ou de Bryan qui ont 12 mois de chmage. Bah Sbastien sera toujours au chmage donc on ne rgle rien   

Exemple : la voie professionnelle. 

> on mets plus de CFA,BPE, BAC PRO et jen passe. Cela va aller dans la  France priphrique   Rsultat les Mohamed et les Omar vont se plaindre dtre oubli 

Vu le pourrissement depuis 30/40 ans . Cest un situation quasi impossible  traiter  Je peux me tromper, mais je nai aucune solution miracle  proposer. Je souhaite bien du courage aux politiques pour solutionner la chose  Actuellement ils ont tous des illres .

Les nombreuses taxes et le saupoudrage daide sociale cest bien  lachat dune paix sociale   On verse une aide en disant   peut tre que . Puis le jour on essaye de modifier le systme on passe pour un vilain mchant

----------


## Ryu2000

> > dans les banlieues , une forte communaut issue des pays d'Afrique ou il y a eu un repli sur soit.


a a vient des gros patrons, car ils ont fait pression auprs des gouvernements pour faire venir de la main d'oeuvre trangre non qualifie afin de faire baisser les salaires, puis ils ont fait pression pour crer le regroupement familial afin de crer du chmage et ainsi maintenir les salaires le plus bas possible.

a fait des dcennies que des trangers arrivent en France, se retrouvent dans des banlieues, ne trouvent pas de travail car il n'y en a pas, donc ils vivent au RSA et certains se mettent  dealer (notamment des maghrbins).
Rappelez-vous du discours du parti communiste dans les annes 1980 :
Le FN dit-il la mme chose que les communistes il y a trente ans ?



> En raison de la prsence en France de prs de quatre millions et demi de travailleurs immigrs et de membres de leurs familles, la poursuite de l'immigration pose aujourd'hui de graves problmes. *Il faut stopper l'immigration officielle et clandestine* , dclarait ainsi Georges Marchais, le 6 janvier 1981.
> 
> Georges Marchais se dfend alors de tout racisme et dit parler dans l'intrt de tous :
> 
>  Nous pensons que tous les travailleurs sont frres, indpendamment du pays o ils sont ns (...)  Mais  *dans la crise actuelle, elle [l'immigration] constitue pour les patrons et le gouvernement un moyen d'aggraver le chmage, les bas salaires, les mauvaises conditions de travail, la rpression contre tous les travailleurs*, aussi bien immigrs que franais. C'est pourquoi nous disons : il faut arrter l'immigration, sous peine de jeter de nouveaux travailleurs au chmage.


 l'poque il y a des politiciens qui se disaient "dans 30, 40 ans a va mal finir cette histoire" et aujourd'hui on voit qu'ils avaient parfaitement raison.
Quand tu n'as pas besoin de main d'oeuvre tu ne fais pas venir des trangers...
tre en France pour vivre dans un cit en touchant le RSA, ce n'est pas gniale.

Certains trouvent qu'avoir des africains c'est bon pour la dmographie car culturellement ils font plus d'enfants, mais si c'est pour avoir une partie de la population qui ne sintgre pas et qui ne se sent pas franaise, ce n'est pas une ide brillante.
a pourrait finir en guerre civile un de c4, on va tre en France, mais a va tre afghans VS maghrbins VS soudanais, etc.

===
Les mdias et les politiciens ont parl de l'affaire  Dijon entre des dealers maghrbins et des tchtchnes, par exemple :
Violences  Dijon : les trangers impliqus nont rien  faire en France, estime Adrien Quattenens



> Il est vident qu'on ne vient pas en France pour constituer des bandes armes et mener des expditions punitives dans une ville comme Dijon et partout ailleurs . Adrien Quatennens, dput et coordinateur de la France insoumise, a estim ce mercredi matin sur France inter que les demandeurs d'asile ou les rfugis tchtchnes impliqus dans les affrontements de Dijon  n'ont rien  faire en France  et que  leur expulsion est  l'ordre du jour .


Je ne comprend pas pourquoi il n'y a pas de critique des dealers maghrbins.
Il y a 2 quipes qui se foutent sur la gueule, pourquoi on ne parle que des tchtchnes ?

Dijon : importante opration de police aprs les expditions punitives



> Ces violences ont fait suite  une srie dactions de reprsailles lances par des membres de la communaut tchtchne dsirant se venger de lagression dun adolescent issu de leur communaut. Selon des participants aux expditions punitives, *les agresseurs seraient des dealeurs dorigine maghrbine* qui rsideraient dans le quartier sensible des Grsilles,  Dijon.





> > les populations issus de pays de l'est (serbe, croate, bosniaque) , l c'est la porte ouverte  tous les trafics et magouille (cambriolage, vol, trafic en tout genre ...)


a je ne sais pas, mais par contre l'Albanie est candidate pour entrer dans l'UE, et la mafia albanaise c'est quelque chose...
LUnion europenne lance les ngociations pour intgrer lAlbanie et la Macdoine



Une mafia albanaise trs bien organise



> Dans sa prsentation, Franois Farcy, le directeur de la police judiciaire fdrale de Mons-Tournai, a rappel que la mafia albanaise est prsente en Belgique depuis les annes 90.  Ce sont des groupes qui sont gnralement actifs dans plusieurs domaines de criminalit comme le trafic de drogue, la prostitution ou la traite des tres humains. Ces groupes sont particulirement mobiles car lorsquils sont fragiliss, ils peuvent trouver de laide un peu partout grce  une diaspora trs importante. Ils sont donc mobiles. Ce sont des bandes qui fonctionnent de faon familiale, clanique et rgionale. Nanmoins, il y a beaucoup de violence  lintrieur mme des groupes. Bien souvent, les premires victimes de la mafia albanaise sont des Albanais eux-mmes.


Il y a aussi l'histoire des "rfugis syriens" avec plein de clandestins afghans qui entrent en France...

===
Je suis une tomb sur une vido qui traite de plein de sujets dbattus ici (gouvernement, euro, crise, banque centrale, sovitisation, etc) :


 :+1:

----------


## tanaka59

> Je ne comprend pas pourquoi il n'y a pas de critique des dealers maghrbins.
> Il y a 2 quipes qui se foutent sur la gueule, pourquoi on ne parle que des tchtchnes ?


On ne parle pas des maghrbins car cest politiquement raciste et incorrect. 

On tape plutt sur les "tchtchnes" car ils sont russes ... et  la tte de la rgion russe en question c'est un dictateur . Puis les "tchtchnes" sont dun ct les amis des talibans, syriens ,  turques , afghans  Cest un peu des bouc missaires . Chez les "tchtchnes" , en gnral le mot dordre cest  se faire tout petit et discret .

----------


## fredoche

> Ouais enfin on pourrait aussi parler des dealers maghrbins...


Parler toujours parler...





> En tout cas a fait chier qu'il y ait des communauts en France, il ne devrait y avoir que la communaut franaise, ils ne devraient pas se sentir Turc, Vietnamien, Maghrbin ou je ne sais pas quoi.


pffff....

Je suis d'une rgion o les communauts ont toujours exist, sauf que c'tait des italiens, des polonais, des espagnols, des portugais.

Ta communaut franaise n'existe pas

En belgique, les italiens sont sur-reprsents, et ils ont aussi un fonctionnement communautaire. A Anvers, fief d'extrme-droite nationaliste s'il en est, les juifs ont pgnon  sur rue
A Paris, il n'y a pas de quartier chinois, le marais n'tait pas un quartier juif...

C'est la ralit du monde, des populations qui bougent et se rassemblent, et ont un fonctionnement identitaire. 

Ce n'est pas a qui explique que ces dmonstrations de force puissent apparaite

----------


## Ryu2000

> On ne parle pas des maghrbins car cest politiquement raciste et incorrect.


Ouais ben c'est dommage parce qu'en France il y a des maghrbins qui posent problme...




> Cest un peu des bouc missaires


C'est pas sympa  ::(: 




> Parler toujours parler...


Si le gouvernement voulait les faire chier, il suffirait de lgaliser le cannabis et l tous les dealers de rsine marocaine perdrait leur march.
Mais le gouvernement est trop sympa avec eux, il les laisse trafiquer dans leur coin.




> Je suis d'une rgion o les communauts ont toujours exist, sauf que c'tait des italiens, des polonais, des espagnols, des portugais.


Gnralement ils sintgrent trs bien, dj ils sont catholique donc a aide, culturellement c'est assez proche.
Par contre il y a des personnes issues d'autres communauts qui se mlangent moins bien. Par exemple il y a des turcs qui vivent entre turc.




> Ta communaut franaise n'existe pas


Bien sr que si, a vient du concept de nation.
Dans l'histoire de France il y a toujours eu des personnes venu d'ailleurs qui se sont trs bien intgr.
Qui sont ces "trangers qui ont fait la France"?
Le pre de Coluche tait italien, les parents de Louis de Funs taient espagnol.
Bon par contre Manuel Valls tait espagnol et si il n'tait jamais venu en France le pays se porterait peut-tre un peu.

Et avec les gnrations tu t'insres profondment, par exemple il y a des irlandais et des allemands qui ont migr aux USA et 1 ou 2 gnrations plus tard, c'tait des purs tasuniens.
Par contre dans certains pays a se passe trs mal, comme au Royaume Uni, les communauts sont forte l-bas.

Normalement il faut se sentir franais avant tout, t'es franais avant d'tre juif ou n'importe quoi.




> les juifs ont pgnon  sur rue


Il y a le quartier des Diamantaires...
D'ailleurs a doit tre dans Snatch (excellent film, mais a ne vaut peut-tre pas Rock'N Rolla).

----------


## tanaka59

> Ouais ben c'est dommage parce qu'en France il y a des maghrbins qui posent problme...


Il n'y a pas qu'en France que les problmes interreligieux pose problme ... Va chez nos voisins Belges ... en particulier a Anvers N-VA et Vlaams Belang . Ces 2 partis sont complexs avec les trangers tout court ...




> C'est pas sympa


Remettons les choses dans leurs contextes : 

https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Islam#...by_country.png

Il y a 3 groupes (voir 4) de pays avec les courants de penss lis  l'islam. 

Le bloc des monarchies (riches pays et prosprent grce au ptrole et gaz) qui gravitent autour de l'Arabie Saoudite > sunnite.
Le bloc "Perse et Caucase" avec l'Iran, L'Irak, La Syrie, Armnie, Ouzbkistan, Azerbadjan (qui lui est  l'agonie financirement  cause du blocus des US sur l'Iran et le grand frre russe qui essaye de faire ami ami) > chiite.
Le bloc nord africain, mal au point politiquement et conomiquement > sunnite. 

Les pays comme la Lybie, l'Egypte et l'Algerie en veulent profondment aux monarchies qui elles arrivent  vendre du ptrole et du gaz  prix d'or (bah oui pourquoi laisser les voisins corrompus en vendre ...) Donc les sunnites ne s'entendent pas entre eux dj ... Puis les Tchtchnes qui sont chiites ne s'entendent forcement pas avec les sunnite (non pas du tout ils se dtestent mme ...) .

Les chiites sont plus occidentaliss que les sunnite. Exemple en Iran : une femmes doit respecter un code vestimentaire ou elle doit porter un couvre chef d'une certaines faon, on peut voir son visage. Mais pas en Arabie Saoudite ou c'est couverture intgrale. 

Aprs il y a des courants de penses chez les talibans qui sont sunnites, mais sont axs sur des penses des chiites ... Rsultat les sunnites ne les supportent pas entre eux et il y a des querelles de clochers en Afghanistan et Pakistan a ce sujet. 

---

On comprend pourquoi un tchtchne ne s'entend pas avec un algrien ou un marocain ...

---

L'homme de main de Poutine : https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ramzan_Kadyrov ... Faut dire que Poutine a cr des troupes de choc et il recrute beaucoup de force spciales tchtchnes. 

Dans les illumins le de la zone il y a aussi celui ci qui est pas mal : https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gurbanguly_Berdimuhamedow . Dans sa capitale tout est blanc. Mme les voitures. Et ceux possdant des voitures jugs trop foncs sont passibles de peines de prison ...

----------


## fredoche

Et lIndonsie, tu la situes o ryu ? c'est le premier pays musulman au monde

Des communauts tu en auras toujours et partout. Qu'est ce que tu t'imagines ? Les italiens du dbut du sicle dernier, c'tait les maghrbins d'aujourd'hui, les ritals comme les arabes, a n'a rien de gentil. Tu crois qu'une nana des annes 1970 on la laissait pouser un espagnol ou un portos comme a ? Tu n'y es pas du tout
des fonctionnements communautaires tu en auras toujours et partout, c'est comme a. Les franais quand ils sont  l'tranger ont aussi un fonctionnement communautaire, c'est juste naturel.

Qu'est ce qu'on en a  foutre en fin de compte ?

Snatch c'est des gitans en Angleterre, rien  voir

----------


## Ryu2000

> Il n'y a pas qu'en France que les problmes interreligieux pose problme ...


Je ne parlais pas de religion, si des dealers maghrbins pose problme ce n'est pas parce qu'ils sont musulmans... Ce sont au minimum des dlinquants et parfois des criminels, certains possdent des armes de guerre.
Dans l'affaire de Dijon, les tchtchnes seraient venus peu importe qui taient les dealers qui ont tabass le tchtchne.
Si a avait t des dealers franais de souche, les tchtchnes auraient probablement fait pareil.




> Faut dire que Poutine a cr des troupes de choc et il recrute beaucoup de force spciales tchtchnes.


C'est mieux d'tre pote avec eux que d'tre en guerre contre eux.
Il parait que ce sont des montagnards qui savent se battre, donc il vaut mieux ne pas les faire chier. C'est pas bte de les payer pour qu'ils bossent pour toi.




> Tu crois qu'une nana des annes 1970 on la laissait pouser un espagnol ou un portos comme a ?


En tout cas aujourd'hui a ne pose plus du tout problme, si une personne franaise veut pouser une personne italienne, polonaise, algrienne, iranienne, corenne, etc, il n'y aura pas de frein.
Au pire si des membres de la famille n'approuvent pas tu les envois chier, il y a toujours moyen de dire  chaque membre de sa famille "j'pouse qui je veux et je t'emmerde".
En France t'es encore libre de faire ce que tu veux... Aujourd'hui les franais sont trs tolrants, ils taient peut-tre un peu moins cool dans les annes 1960.

Mais le concept de la nation franaise c'est un peu de dire "on s'en fout de tes origines, maintenant t'es franais". En principe il y a de l'intgration.




> Qu'est ce qu'on en a  foutre en fin de compte ?


Ce qui me gne c'est que les mdias et les politiciens ont dfendu les dealers maghrbins, alors que ce sont des dlinquants, vendre de la drogue est un dlit. Et dans le tas il n'y a pas que des petits dealers sympa...
Est-ce que vous aimeriez qu'aujourd'hui de chez vous il y ait plein de dealers ?
C'est quand mme des dealers maghrbins qui ont commis l'action qui a activ les tchtchnes.
Les 2 groupes sont autant responsable.




> Snatch c'est des gitans en Angleterre, rien  voir


En effet il y a des gitans dans ce film mais ce sont des personnages secondaires.
Moi je parlais de la scne d'ouverture :

----------


## MABROUKI

> On comprend pourquoi un tchtchne ne s'entend pas avec un algrien ou un marocain


Surtout les "tchtchnes", puisque  ces derniers cocos ne s'entendent mme pas avec les russes qui sont leurs cousins et voisins millnaires.
Dans ces batailles ranges ,la religion,la langue et mme la couleur de peau n' y est pour rien.
Il  s'agit  de  "guerres"  de territoires  mafieuses  la Capone (trafics de drogues et d'armes).
La couleur  de peau n'est  l'oeuvre qu'aux USA ou le noir ne sera jamais soluble dans le rose,malgr que la minorit noire est fortement accultur et est protestante.
S'il y   avait     des USA "noir" avec une minorit blanche ,les blancs se feraient massacrer  rptition.
Un  ne   rayure (zbre) recevrait force ruades au milieu d'une troupe dnes domestiques  cause de son pelage bigarr.
C'est lhistoire  du merle blanc.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Il  s'agit  de  "guerres"  de territoires  mafieuses  la Capone (trafics de drogues et d'armes).


Ouais ben d'ailleurs il y a un type qui dit que c'est ce qui s'est pass  Dijon, Nmes, Nice :


Peut-tre que des trafiquants tchtchnes veulent prendre le territoire des dealers maghrbins.

Du coup a expliquerait pourquoi le gouvernement dfend les dealers maghrbins,  mon avis le gouvernement collabore avec des gros dealers maghrbins, parfois la police aide  importer des tonnes de rsine marocaine.
Il y a des lus qui doivent trafiquer :
Trafic de drogue: Florence Lamblin, lue cologiste (EELV) parisienne, mise en cause

D'ailleurs je me suis tromp, c'est Charles Pasqua qui devait organiser le trafic  l'poque :
Pasqua et ses laboratoires de cocane et cannabis au Maroc ?



> Charles Pasqua, dont les trafics taient mis en lumire dans le livre  Noir Silence  de Franois Xavier Verscahve.
> Cest aussi louvrage dAlain Jaubert paru en 1976,  Dossier D comme Drogue , qui nous donne donc une des cls les plus sulfureuses de lnigme Pasqua : cest une franaise qui nous la donne, elle sappelle Jacqueline Pil-Hmard, et cest lhritire de la famille Hmard, devenue la propritaire de Pernod & Ricard, les deux firmes ayant fusionn en 1975. Ainsi Pasqua a inonde la France de drogue ce qui a fait exploser la dlinquance et la criminalit.





> S'il y   avait     des USA "noir" avec une minorit blanche ,les blancs se feraient massacrer  rptition.


Apparemment aujourd'hui aux USA il y a beaucoup plus de violence commises par des noirs contre des blancs que l'inverse :

Pourtant il y a moins de noirs que de blancs.

Et si on regarde ce PDF :
Black-on-Black Violence - Harvard Kennedy School

On voit que les noirs se font majoritairement tuer par des noirs.




> Un  ne   rayure (zbre) recevrait force ruades au milieu d'une troupe dnes domestiques  cause de son pelage bigarr.


Ben a dpend parce que parfois il y a des mtisses qui n'arrivent pas  sintgrer dans aucune communaut.
Aprs a dpend si t'es riche ou pauvre, si t'es riche il n'y a plus de problme de couleur.

----------


## Gunny

En Allemagne, un foyer de Covid-19 dcouvert dans le plus grand abattoir dEurope

Alors pour moi, la vraie news intressante l-dedans, l'lphant dans la pice, c'est que lAllemagne possde visiblement ce qu'il n'est presque pas exagr d'appeler des usines d'esclaves trangers. WTF ?

----------


## Jon Shannow

> En Allemagne, un foyer de Covid-19 dcouvert dans le plus grand abattoir dEurope
> 
> Alors pour moi, la vraie news intressante l-dedans, l'lphant dans la pice, c'est que lAllemagne possde visiblement ce qu'il n'est presque pas exagr d'appeler des usines d'esclaves trangers. WTF ?


C'est exactement la rflexion que je me suis fait en entendant cette information. Le journaliste (enfin ce que ils appellent un journaliste) insistait surtout sur l'apparition d'un nouveau foyer de Covid en mettant l'accent sur le fait que les distances sanitaires n'taient pas respecter dans le rfectoire (images  l'appui), et passait rapidement sur le fait qu'il s'agissait de travailleurs des pays de l'est "logs" dans  plusieurs dans des chambres dhtels minables. 
Bref, comme tu le dis, des esclaves ! 

C'est a la russite allemande... a ne fait rver que les fanboys de Macron  ! ::calim2::

----------


## Jon Shannow

Et quelques nouvelles de cette belle machine  dtruire qu'est la Macronnie...

----------


## Ryu2000

> et mme une soixantaine de soldats de la Bundeswehr venus participer au dpistage des quelque 6 700 employs de labattoir, Bulgares et Roumains pour la plupart, travaillant avec des contrats de sous-traitance, ultraprcaires et logs dans des habitats collectifs souvent vtustes et surpeupls.


C'est une pratique qui vient de l'UE, a doit tre le systme des travailleurs dtachs.
Avec la libre circulation des personnes tu peux exploiter des trangers en faisant des conomies sur les charges.
C'est en partie grce  a que l'Allemagne est une grosse puissance au niveau de l'exportation.

Il faut voir aussi qu'en Croatie, Lituanie, Lettonie, Estonie les salaires sont parfois moins lev qu'en Chine.
Du coup l'Allemagne profite de la proximit de ces pays pour produire pour moins cher.

Un salari sur six dans l'UE est un travailleur pauvre

L'Allemagne n'est pas le seul pays  exploiter des pauvres :
Le Covid-19 ma rvl lautre visage de Singapour



> Nous nous trompions, naturellement. En fait, *le virus se transmettait dun corps  lautre dans les dortoirs exigus o quelque 200 000 travailleurs trangers sous-pays passent leurs nuits, font leur toilette et prennent leurs repas.* La menace navait pas disparu, elle rongeait insidieusement la ville, depuis ses marges.


Cet article c'est n'importe quoi par contre (on devrait virer les clandestins, mais comme ils brlent leur papiers on ne sait pas d'o ils viennent) :
Crise sanitaire : la double peine des prcaires



> Les travailleuses et travailleurs sans papiers sont en premire ligne, comme les autres travailleurs prcaires. Vulnrables parce qu'ils sont dpourvus d'autorisation de travail, ils sont, bien souvent, dmunis des tenues et matriel ncessaires, pour les protger et prserver leur sant. Ils risquent d'tre expulss de notre territoire, alors qu'ils participent avec les autres salaris  le faire vivre. Ils font partie intgrante de ce salariat qui permet la continuit des activits indispensables  notre vie  tous : le ramassage et le tri des dchets, la scurit, la manutention, la mise en rayon dans les supermarchs, le nettoyage, l'aide  la personne, l'agriculture, etc. , souligne notre organisation.


Il faudrait avoir une logique "les franais d'abord", c'est ce qu'on appelle un *cercle vertueux*.

----------


## tanaka59

En Allemagne comme en Italie est Espagne , il y a des contrats temps plein ... ce qu'on appelle des travailleurs pauvres car gagnant moins de 700  par mois. Et on se targue du taux de plein emploi en Allemagne. Mouai ... bof.

Tiens pour relancer le dbat sur les violences policires et les policiers racistes : http://questions.assemblee-nationale...15-30600QE.htm

----------


## benjani13



----------


## ABCIWEB

> En Allemagne comme en Italie est Espagne , il y a des contrats temps plein ... ce qu'on appelle des travailleurs pauvres car gagnant moins de 700  par mois. Et on se targue du taux de plein emploi en Allemagne. Mouai ... bof.


C'est le mme principe partout y compris en France. Toutes les personnes qui ont travaill ne serait-ce qu'une heure dans le mois ne sont pas prises en compte dans les statistiques annonces du chmage (catgorie A). Mais on en parle pas, on prfre dire que le chmage baisse alors que bien souvent c'est un emploi  temps complet qui est divis en plusieurs parties sous-traites par des intrimaires, ce qui ne suffit pas  les faire vivre. 

Et oui on se fout de nous en permanence et dans les grandes largeurs. Pratiquement il faudrait une baisse du temps de travail gnralise mais le patronat n'en veut surtout pas, sachant qu'un taux de chmage rellement haut (mme s'il est affich artificiellement bas) leur permet de faire pression sur les salaris qui ne comptent plus leurs heures et sur leur salaire.

Mais ce n'est pas tout. Publier des chiffres bas permet aussi de justifier auprs de l'opinion public, la baisse des allocations chmage et de rendre les droits plus difficiles  acqurir, ce qui s'est traduit par la rforme de l'assurance chmage de Macron qui pour faire bonne mesure, traite les chmeurs de grosses feignasses qui n'ont qu' traverser la rue pour trouver du travail. On fait des conomies sur les plus pauvres et c'est encore une pression supplmentaire sur les salaris qui feront tout pour garder leur prcieux travail et ne pas tre traits comme des parias et sombrer dans la misre.

La course  l'esclavage est donc organise avec ces chiffres bidonns qui ne veulent rien dire.

----------


## MABROUKI

> Les travailleuses et travailleurs sans papiers sont en premire ligne, comme les autres travailleurs prcaires. Vulnrables parce qu'ils sont dpourvus d'autorisation de travail, ils sont, bien souvent, dmunis des tenues et matriel ncessaires, pour les protger et prserver leur sant. Ils risquent d'tre expulss de notre territoire, alors qu'ils participent avec les autres salaris  le faire vivre. Ils font partie intgrante de ce salariat qui permet la continuit des activits indispensables  notre vie  tous : le ramassage et le tri des dchets, la scurit, la manutention, la mise en rayon dans les supermarchs, le nettoyage, l'aide  la personne, l'agriculture, etc. , souligne notre organisation.


Ils n'ont pas  surtout  des papiers officiels (certificat de sjour) ce qui les empche de se plaindre, sont pays en espces (pas de fiche de paie,donc leurs impts et cotisations de scu chappent  ltat) et ils peuvent facilement tre transbords d'un pays  un autre de l'UE 
Comme "task force" comme disent les japonais qui emploient des vietnamiens, des thais,des malaisiens ,des bengalis  etc...taillables et corvables  merci.

----------


## benjani13

Des hommes armes manifestent devant la maison de la radio. Ah on me dit dans l'oreillette que ce sont des policiers:
https://www.francetvinfo.fr/economie...o_4022689.html

Vido:
https://twitter.com/PA_Lefort/status...74391232503820


Concernant ces diverses manifestations de policiers, non dclare, ventuellement illgale due aux mesures sanitaires actuelles, le prfet Lallement est interrog en commission. Le dput Ugo Bernalicis lui demande pourquoi ces manifestations l et leurs organisateurs en particulier ne sont pas inquit, alors que le prfet indique bien qu'il a demand encore rcemment l'interpellation d'organisateurs d'autres manifestations. La rponse du prfet est simple:



> Je n'ai pas trouv les organisateurs


https://www.bfmtv.com/police-justice...006240163.html

Comment est-ce possible de se foutre de la gueule du monde  ce point l?


Sinon, pendant que des policiers manifestent car il leur est intolrable de ne plus pouvoir utiliser la cl d'tranglement, un de leur collgue s'est amus  effectu cette fameuse cl d'tranglement, sur une collgue. Rsultat des cervicales dplaces et une plainte de la dite collgue. Du coup est-ce que l aussi on aura Jean Michel Contexte pour dire que la collgue avait forcment du tre violente pour que ce pauvre policier en soit rduit  l'trangler car les policiers n'utilisent jamais la violence par plaisir?

https://www.leparisien.fr/faits-dive...20-8342184.php

En tout cas on peut saluer le sens du timing de ce policier, c'tait le moment parfait pour utiliser LA mthode dcrie, bravo champion!

----------


## Ryu2000

C'est  cause de l'UE si des entreprises peuvent envoyer leur bnfices dans des paradis fiscaux comme le Luxembourg.
Il y a plein de grosses entreprises qui s'organisent pour ne pas gnrer de bnfice en France, comme  Starbucks par exemple.
Llment aggravant c'est que les EPHAD et les assurances vie reoivent de l'argent de l'tat, mais comme LREM est extrmement pro union-europen ces entreprises continueront d'envoyer leur bnfice en dehors de France et elles continueront de ne pas donner de participation aux travailleurs.




> Le dput Ugo Bernalicis lui demande pourquoi ces manifestations l et leurs organisateurs en particulier ne sont pas inquit, alors que le prfet indique bien qu'il a demand encore rcemment l'interpellation d'organisateurs d'autres manifestations.


Le gouvernement doit tre un peu sympa avec la police, parce qu'un jour elle pourrait arrter de suivre les ordres, et a peut potentiellement finir en rvolution. En plus ils ne sont pas beaucoup, et ils ne foutent pas le bordel.
Moi ce qui m'a vraiment choqu c'est que le gouvernement a autoris une manifestation "justice pour Adama" alors que les Trahor c'est une famille de dlinquants, et normalement il y a la distanciation sociale.
C'est scandaleux :
Castaner ne sanctionnera pas les manifestations contre le racisme : L'motion dpasse les rgles juridiques



> Les manifestations ne sont pas (autorises) dans les faits car il y a un dcret du premier ministre dans le cadre de la deuxime phase du dconfinement qui interdit les rassemblements de plus de dix personnes. Mais je crois que l'motion mondiale, qui est une motion saine sur ce sujet, dpasse au fond les rgles juridiques qui s'appliquent, a jug Christophe Castaner alors que les obsques de George Floyd, un afro-amricain asphyxi par un policier, sont prvues ce mardi aux tats-Unis.


C'est n'importe quoi ces histoires d'motion... a n'a aucun sens.  l'motion dpasse les rgles juridiques , qu'est-ce que c'est que ces conneries...




> En tout cas on peut saluer le sens du timing de ce policier, c'tait le moment parfait pour utiliser LA mthode dcrie


C'est le protocole encore en usage aujourd'hui donc c'est normal de continuer de l'utiliser.

----------


## Gunny

> Sinon, pendant que des policiers manifestent car il leur est intolrable de ne plus pouvoir utiliser la cl d'tranglement, un de leur collgue s'est amus  effectu cette fameuse cl d'tranglement, sur une collgue. Rsultat des cervicales dplaces et une plainte de la dite collgue. Du coup est-ce que l aussi on aura Jean Michel Contexte pour dire que la collgue avait forcment du tre violente pour que ce pauvre policier en soit rduit  l'trangler car les policiers n'utilisent jamais la violence par plaisir?
> 
> https://www.leparisien.fr/faits-dive...20-8342184.php
> 
> En tout cas on peut saluer le sens du timing de ce policier, c'tait le moment parfait pour utiliser LA mthode dcrie, bravo champion!


Je me demande s'il s'est pass la mme chose en coulisses quand on a eu l'histoire de la matraque dans le rectum...

----------


## David_g

> Des hommes armes manifestent devant la maison de la radio. Ah on me dit dans l'oreillette que ce sont des policiers:
> https://www.francetvinfo.fr/economie...o_4022689.html
> 
> 
> Concernant ces diverses manifestations de policiers, non dclare, ventuellement illgale due aux mesures sanitaires actuelles, le prfet Lallement est interrog en commission. Le dput Ugo Bernalicis lui demande pourquoi ces manifestations l et leurs organisateurs en particulier ne sont pas inquit, alors que le prfet indique bien qu'il a demand encore rcemment l'interpellation d'organisateurs d'autres manifestations. La rponse du prfet est simple:
> 
> Comment est-ce possible de se foutre de la gueule du monde  ce point l?


Il suffit d'oser.  ::P: 

notons que mme s'il ne trouve pas les organisateurs : il y a des agents qui manifeste en tenue (interdit), avec leur arme de service (interdit), voir pendant leur temps de travail (grve donc interdit), et des attroupements  disperser.  Bref il pourra trouver  s'occuper si besoin   ::P:  

Ce qui est fascinant avec les syndicats de police et les policiers c'est leur capacit  rajouter de l'huile sur le feu. exemple : la condamnation du policier qui a matraqu une personne age et l'a reconnu au procs (il a reconnu avoir pass les bornes, avoir pt un cble) . Tu pourrais soutenir le collgue (qui rencontre une galre) sans grand communiqu que c'est honteux etc. mais non : versons un baril d'huile sur la situation actuelle.

----------


## benjani13

> notons que mme s'il ne trouve pas les organisateurs : il y a des agents qui manifeste en tenue (interdit), avec leur arme de service (interdit), voir pendant leur temps de travail (grve donc interdit), et des attroupements  disperser.  Bref il pourra trouver  s'occuper si besoin


Et puis c'est pas comme ci ces policiers sont sous sa propre autorit, qu'on les voit sur place avec leur voiture de service (donc absolument identifiable), que les leaders syndicaux sont connus, qu'on peut voir leurs appels  manifester  la tl, mais non, on sait pas qui s'est  ::aie:: 

Et puis ils ont bien russi  nasser des manifs 100 fois plus grandes donc bon ils pourraient tous les arrter d'un coup  ::aie:: 




> Ce qui est fascinant avec les syndicats de police et les policiers c'est leur capacit  rajouter de l'huile sur le feu. exemple : la condamnation du policier qui a matraqu une personne age et l'a reconnu au procs (il a reconnu avoir pass les bornes, avoir pt un cble) . Tu pourrais soutenir le collgue (qui rencontre une galre) sans grand communiqu que c'est honteux etc. mais non : versons un baril d'huile sur la situation actuelle.


J'ai vu pass a aussi, mais y en a tellement que j'ai oubli de le partager aussi. Je pense qu'on a devant nous des enfants qui testent les limites de leurs parents. Ils oseront tout tant qu'on leu tapera pas sur les doigts. Mais ces enfants sont arms. Et ils voient bien que le rapport de force est de leur ct. C'est une situation absolument inquitante.

----------


## Ryu2000

Il y a un truc pas commun qui est en train de se passer :
Avec la crise, les travailleurs dtachs dans le viseur d'Emmanuel Macron



> Le chef de l'Etat reoit les partenaires sociaux ce mercredi pour leur dvoiler notamment ses arbitrages sur l'activit partielle. Il envisage galement de restreindre fortement le recours au travail dtach pour les entreprises bnficiant d'aides publiques.


C'est un beau discours pour essayer de gagner de la popularit, le problme c'est que gnralement l'UE empche les tats de faire ce genre de chose.
a parle un peu de prfrence nationale, c'est une chose vraiment saine, mais totalement contraire  l'idologie union-europenne, l'UE ne supporte pas qu'on puisse faire quelque chose de positif pour son pays.

===
Edit :
J'ai vu d'autres exemples de phnomnes tranges.

Le FMI se rend compte d'une chose vidente alors que d'habitude il ne comprend strictement rien :
La Bourse dconnecte de lconomie pour le FMI, risque de krach



> La valeur des actions est cense reprsenter une ralit conomique, en loccurrence celle des profits des entreprises, qui dpendent eux-mmes de lactivit conomique. "Si cette dernire seffondre, il est clair que les profits suivront, do une baisse invitable du cours des actions. *Par le biais dun aveuglement incroyable, il est vrai aliment par la planche  billets hallucinogne des banques centrales, les investisseurs ont ainsi cru ou fait semblant de croire que la rcession naurait finalement jamais lieu*", relevait dernirement notre chroniqueur Marc Touati, prsident du cabinet ACDEFI.


L on voit Michel Onfray critiquer l'UE sur BFM TV, alors qu'en temps normal il n'y a jamais de critique de l'UE dans les mdias mainstream :
https://twitter.com/Mr_Frexit/status...61703253782528
Le type dfend mme le souverainisme.  :8O: 
Si a se trouve a va tre a le thme de la prsidentielle 2022.

On est peut-tre proche de l'effondrement.

----------


## Cincinnatus

> Je me demande s'il s'est pass la mme chose en coulisses quand on a eu l'histoire de la matraque dans le rectum...


Est-ce que a explique la rigidit du Prfet de police de Paris ? Elle serait reste en place ?  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Mat.M

> Le FMI se rend compte d'une chose vidente alors que d'habitude il ne comprend strictement rien :


Le FMI c'est un gros machin ,nominativement, qui ne dit pas son nom ( c'est un paradoxe)

Contrairement  la Banque  Mondiale qui elle comme son nom le prsuppose est une banque.
Disgression termine,le FMI ce n'est ni plus ni moins une banque comme si vous dposez votre argent  la BNP ou au Crdit Lyonnais sauf que c'est une institution qui prte de l'argent notamment aux pays africains.
Ce qui fait que les pays dbiteurs s'endettent sur le long terme.
.
Donc la finalit du FMI n'est ni plus ni moins de gagner du pognon pour parler de manire triviale...

L o l'institution s'inquite c'est sur le risque ventuel que les dbiteurs du FMI aient des difficults  rembourser leur dette.
C'est comme si vous empruntez pour acheter une baraque mais pas de chance vous tombez au chmage, vous ne pouvez plus honorer votre dette.




> La valeur des actions est cense reprsenter une ralit conomique, en loccurrence celle des profits des entreprises, qui dpendent eux-mmes de lactivit conomique.


pour moi c'est est une vidence.
L o l'article de Capital veut en venir c'est que si la Bourse et les marchs financiers spculent sur du vide le risque c'est que tout s'croule comme un chteau de cartes et on va avoir une crise conomique systmique

----------


## benjani13

> L o l'article de Capital veut en venir c'est que si la Bourse et les marchs financiers spculent sur du vide le risque c'est que tout s'croule comme un chteau de cartes et on va avoir une crise conomique systmique


Oui enfin l on brasse du vent. Aprs avoir vu des dizaines de crises, des centaines de bulles spculatives, avoir dcrit milles fois que le march secondaire est totalement dcorrl de l'conomie relle et du niveau des vie des persones, on fait quoi? On remet des pices dans la machine en esprant que a se passera mieux la prochaine fois ou on essaie de trouver un systme plus vertueux?

----------


## Mat.M

> on fait quoi?  On remet des pices dans la machine en esprant que a se passera mieux la prochaine fois ou on essaie de trouver un systme plus vertueux?


ne vous en prenez pas  moi je ne fais qu'analyser les choses...de toute faon concernant la dcorrlation de la Bourse par rapport   l'conomie relle oui a se voit bien.
Quand on voit que Apple c'est valoris  la Bourse U.S. plus de 1000 milliards alors qu'un Iphone a doit coter mme pas 200-300euros  produire par Foxconn en Chine il y a de quoi se poser des questions

Ensuite si vous achetez de l'assurance-vie ou vous achetez des titres en action sur Boursorama vous voulez que a rapporte non ?

----------


## Ryu2000

> On remet des pices dans la machine en esprant que a se passera mieux la prochaine fois ou on essaie de trouver un systme plus vertueux?


Le plan des banques centrales c'est de faire tourner la planche  billet pour essayer de retarder le krach. (on sait trs bien que a ne fonctionne pas, plein d'tudes montrent que faire planer l'conomie artificiellement avec des injections a ne fonctionne jamais)
Le problme c'est qu'aprs le krach on va peut-tre continuer dans la mme direction et le scnario cyclique va se rpter. Les banques, les grosses entreprises, les gouvernements ne vont demander l'avis  personne pour faire leur truc. Ils s'en foutent parce que pendant les crises les plus riches s'enrichissent. Ce ne sont pas les Rothschild et les Rockefeller qui risque de connaitre la famine dans le futur...

On parle d'un autre type de cycle dans cette vido de 2015 :


C'tait le bordel en 1870, en 1920, en 1970, peut-tre que ce sera le bordel en 2020.




> Quand on voit que Apple c'est valoris  la Bourse U.S. plus de 1000 milliards alors qu'un Iphone a doit coter mme pas 200-300euros  produire par Foxconn en Chine il y a de quoi se poser des questions


Bon pour Apple c'est un peu louche que les ventes baissent et que l'action monte, mais ce n'est pas encore trop grave, a va peut-tre devenir un peu violent quand l'action va chuter, mais ce n'est pas le problme principal...
Il y a plein de grosses entreprises qui auraient du faire faillite il y a longtemps et qui sont maintenu artificiellement en vie et a c'est plus grave par contre.




> Ensuite si vous achetez de l'assurance-vie ou vous achetez des titres en action sur Boursorama vous voulez que a rapporte non ?


Investir dans une assurance vie c'est beaucoup plus risqu que ce que les mdias essaient de vous faire croire.
Beaucoup de gens vont tout perdre.

----------


## tanaka59

Bonsoir 




> Investir dans une assurance vie c'est beaucoup plus risqu que ce que les mdias essaient de vous faire croire.
> Beaucoup de gens vont tout perdre.


Et sur un compte courant qui ne rapporte rien (mais coute ) ?

----------


## benjani13

> ne vous en prenez pas  moi je ne fais qu'analyser les choses...de toute faon concernant la dcorrlation de la Bourse par rapport   l'conomie relle oui a se voit bien.
> Quand on voit que Apple c'est valoris  la Bourse U.S. plus de 1000 milliards alors qu'un Iphone a doit coter mme pas 200-300euros  produire par Foxconn en Chine il y a de quoi se poser des questions


Je ne m'attaquais pas  toi (d'o le "on"), dsol si je me suis mal exprim. Je parlais bien de ce genre d'article et d'analyses dans les grand mdias, qu'on retrouve  chaque crise ou possibilit de crise, sans jamais de remise en cause plus profonde.




> Ensuite si vous achetez de l'assurance-vie ou vous achetez des titres en action sur Boursorama vous voulez que a rapporte non ?


Bha j'en achte pas car je ne veux pas participer  ce systme immoral.





> Bonsoir 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Envoy par Ryu2000
> 
> ...


Encore une fois tout dpend de comment a rapporte. Souhaite tu t'enrichir quelque soit le moyen?


Ryu> Tu pourrais au moins faire attention quand tu fais des citations  citer les bons pseudos. D'avance merci.

----------


## ABCIWEB

Salut,

Pas un mot sur les lections municipales ? J'ai regard rapidement, la dernire fois que nous en avons parl c'tait le 5 juin  la suite de ce message.

Entre le d confinement, les violences policires, et le gouvernement qui ne voulait surtout pas en parler d'o un silence mdiatique quasi absolu, nous avons fait comme Macron qui voulait enjamber ces lections qu'il savait perdues d'avance pour qu'elles fassent le moins de bruit possible.

Mais bon, il ne s'attendait certainement pas  une claque aussi puissante. Apparemment les lecteurs de Macron ne se sont pas mobiliss plus que les autres, ou peut-tre n'en reste t-il pas beaucoup. Ce qui m'tonne le plus c'est que l'alliance LREM-LR n'ait quasiment jamais fonctionn, alors que sur le papier elle est pourtant naturelle puisque mis  part une querelle de chef, leur idologie nolibrale est identique.

Peut-tre le covid a-t-il permis de rflchir, de remettre en cause notre dpendance au monde entier pour simplement pouvoir nous soigner et avoir des masques. Malgr des promesses comme quoi rien ne sera plus comme avant - Macron a tenu exactement le mme discours que Sarkosy suite  la crise financire de 2008 - le nolibralisme aveugle continue de plus belle. L'tat continue de faire semblant de s'intresser  des entreprises comme Luxfer  Gerzat, fabricant de bouteille  oxygne (nous seront dpendant les anglais ou des USA), et Sanofi annonce la suppression de 1 700 emplois en Europe, dont un millier en France, malgr un chiffre d'affaire en hausse et 4 milliards deuros de dividendes verss aux actionnaires. C'est ce que l'on appelle des relocalisations  la Macron.

Le respect des infrastructures d'un pays, le respect de ses semblables, c'est du mme niveau que le respect de l'environnement, cela implique des exigences et des contraintes primordiales par rapport aux seuls profits des multinationales. La maximisation des profits  outrance est incompatible avec toute forme de civilisation digne de ce nom et incompatible avec l'environnement. Et hop, encore un record de chaleur pour le premier semestre de cette anne. C'est peut-tre cette prise de conscience qui explique le bon rsultat de l'alliance entre les cologistes et la gauche. Lyon, Bordeaux, Marseille (mme s'il faudra attendre samedi pour dsigner le maire de Marseille) sont de grands symboles avec pourtant une tradition de vote  droite, et Paris n'a pas trembl.

J'espre que cette alliance pourra perdurer pour les prsidentielles mme si j'en doute. Il faudra que les cologistes se mettent d'accord sur leur leader et l il risque d'y avoir du grabuge puisque Jadot qui est le plus en vue et le plus port dans les media, n'est pas ncessairement le leader le plus apprci par les cologistes, ni le plus reprsentatif avec ses revirements aussi incessants qu'imprvisibles. Et comment s'organiseront les partis de gauche ? En rsum, le monde des hommes court  sa perte pour des petits problmes d'go de petites personnes qui abusent du pouvoir que nous leur avons confi. Comme depuis toujours. Esprons que tous ces vnements qu'il est maintenant impossible d'ignorer feront un peu changer les choses, mais nous devons aussi continuer de faire pression par tous les moyens, sans quoi ce sera no futur.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Et sur un compte courant qui ne rapporte rien (mais coute ) ?


a semble moins risqu quand mme. Pour l'instant les taux ne sont pas ngatif, on perd juste un peu de pouvoir d'achat parce que les taux sont plus faibles que l'inflation.
Avoir de l'argent sur un compte courant je ne sais pas si on peut vraiment considrer a comme un investissement.
Le truc nervant avec les assurances vies c'est que des "spcialistes" n'arrtent pas de dire que c'est un bon investissement sans risque. Alors qu'en ralit c'est de la merde. D'aprs moi, les mdias ne donnent que des mauvais conseils.

Si on veut avoir la garantie d'acheter quelque chose qui gardera toujours de la valeur il faut acheter de l'or physique, parce que a ne peut pas perdre 100% de sa valeur, contrairement  une assurance vie par exemple.
Le truc un peu dommage c'est que le cours de l'or est manipul massivement pour l'empcher de monter trop haut, il doit y avoir 50 onces d'or papier, pour 1 once d'or rel.

L'or est sous estim, l le prix est plus faible qu'en 2012, normalement il devrait tre plus haut que a.

Aprs vous faites comme vous voulez, si un jour vous perdez tout l'argent qu'il y avait sur votre assurance vie ce n'est pas mon problme, mais personnellement jamais je ne prendrais ce risque. Bon aprs je vais perdre l'argent qu'il y a sur mes comptes comme tout le monde... 




> Peut-tre le covid a-t-il permis de rflchir, de remettre en cause notre dpendance au monde entier pour simplement pouvoir nous soigner et avoir des masques.


 ::ptdr::  ::ptdr::  ::ptdr:: 
C'est marrant de voir un utopiste.
Nous sommes dans l'UE donc il n'y a pas d'espoir  avoir. Ce serait gnial de produire en France, mais a ne risque pas d'arriver. 




> Il faudra que les cologistes se mettent d'accord sur leur leader et l il risque d'y avoir du grabuge puisque Jadot qui est le plus en vue et le plus port dans les media, n'est pas ncessairement le leader le plus apprci par les cologistes, ni le plus reprsentatif avec ses revirements aussi incessants qu'imprvisibles.


Jadot semble tre encore pire que Macron. 
Il est probable que le thme de la campagne de 2022 soit sur la ligne Zemmour, Onfray : souverainisme, choc des civilisations, etc.




> Et comment s'organiseront les partis de gauche ?


Le PS est mort, LO et NPA ne feront rien du tout comme d'habitude, LFI devrait changer de candidat parce que Melenchon ne fait pas srieux. Il faudrait trouver quelqu'un qui fait srieux, comme Franois Ruffin par exemple. (ou une jeune femme, c'est  la mode en ce moment)
Il n'y aura probablement pas de primaire socialiste parce que la dernire a a fini avec Hamon en candidat  la prsidentielle  ::mouarf:: 

Zemmour a critiqu EELV :



> Les verts en ont rien  faire, les verts sont des multiculturalistes assum, des immigrationnistes assum, des sansfrontieristes assum, ils ont soucis de la nation franaise comme de leur dernire olienne.


Personnellement je n'aime pas EELV parce qu'ils partagent trop l'idologie de l'UE, si ils taient au pouvoir ils continueraient la ligne politique Sarkozy, Hollande, Macron.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Salut,
> 
> Pas un mot sur les lections municipales ?


Le seul truc qui m'a vraiment fait plaisir, dans ces lections, c'est a :

----------


## Mat.M

La thmatique des lections municipales n'a pas t aborde sur ce fil de discussion cela dit un peu ce qu'est le systme politique et lectoral  la franaise...
c'est que l'lection prsidentielle aux yeux des lecteurs franais est la plus importante forcment le futur chef de l'Etat est vu comme un homme providentiel.

Ce qui est forcment un tort car les territoires ne prennent pas assez d'importance et d'autonomie.
Ensuite pour ce qui est de la racle prise par LREM il faut relativiser les choses car le taux d'abstention  ces lections tait lev.
Ceci explique cela c'est que si le taux dabstention tait lev c'est qu'aux yeux des lecteurs en France les lections municipales n'taient pas vraiment importantes...
c'est bien connu lors d'un tour d'lections majeur on vote toujours contre le candidat que l'on ne veut pas voir lu  ::mouarf:: 

Quant  ne pas contribuer  un systme immoral bref  acheter des assurances-vie en d'une manire ou d'une autre vous finissez par y contribuer  votre insu en entreprise notamment avec la participation des salaris aux rsultats en entreprise

----------


## Darkzinus

Il y a aussi le fait que c'est une lection locale (malgr la dimension politique) donc en tirer des conclusions n'est pas simple. Dans ma ville (comme la majorit) c'tait pli au premier tour. C'est clairement une claque pour LREM (comme attendu) et une victoire d'EELV au niveau national mais localement c'est aussi une question d'individus, d'historique.

----------


## el_slapper

> Il y a aussi le fait que c'est une lection locale (malgr la dimension politique) donc en tirer des conclusions n'est pas simple. Dans ma ville (comme la majorit) c'tait pli au premier tour. C'est clairement une claque pour LREM (comme attendu) et une victoire d'EELV au niveau national mais localement c'est aussi une question d'individus, d'historique.


+1

Quand j'tais  Taverny, je votais conservateur aux municipales, et assimil coco aux lgislatives, tout simplement parce-que les autres candidats taient pires. Ca ne prsume pas de mon vote  l'chelon national. Je ne crois pas tre le seul (et les dynamiques lectorales observes semblent aller dans ce sens l). A Montpellier, je ne vote pas aux lections locales, je n'ai toujours rien compris au microcosme local. Je voterais toujours aux elections nationales - sans que mon vote local (qui n'existe pas) puisse donner de tendances.

----------


## ABCIWEB

> A Montpellier, je ne vote pas aux lections locales, je n'ai toujours rien compris au microcosme local. Je voterais toujours aux elections nationales - sans que mon vote local (qui n'existe pas) puisse donner de tendances.


C'est justement parce que les lecteurs ne connaissent pas leur maire dans les grandes villes que beaucoup d'entre eux votent suivant leur affinit politique globale. Ces lections donnent donc une indication, bien que partielle en considrant l'abstention, des tendances politiques de l'lectorat des grandes villes. 

Mais effectivement cela ne prsume pas de la tendance au niveau national, d'autant plus qu'en moyenne, l'lectorat rural se sent moins directement concern par les enjeux climatiques et environnementaux: les nuits sont plus fraiches, la pollution de l'air est secondaire, et ils ont plus d'espace ce qui leur permet  la fois d'tre moins sensibles  une pandmie et de mieux supporter le confinement. C'est le problme de notre socit de consommation qui nous pousse dans un tat d'urgence permanent pour ne considrer que nos intrts  trs court terme, il faut ressentir pour trouver des raisons d'agir. 

C'est bien  partir de cette constatation d'ailleurs, que les anciens ont invent la scurit sociale, le seul systme qui assure une protection pour l'ensemble de la population, de mme que le systme de retraite par rpartition. Autant de systmes qui sont attaqus par les nolibraux, pour gagner des parts de march d'une part, et pour nous rendre toujours plus individualistes et nous dtourner de l'intrt gnral, ce qui permet de diviser les rvoltes. Et voil o nous en sommes, obligs maintenant de faire des efforts "surhumains" pour rflchir plus de deux secondes, et nous rendre compte malgr tout, que nous faisons partie d'un ensemble et que notre qualit de vie est dpendante de cet ensemble.

Enfin, comme disait un journaliste, le coronavirus nous a montr que ce ne sont pas les premiers de corde qui nous ont permis d'assurer la continuit de nos services durant le confinement, mais les premiers de tranche. Ajout aux problmes de dpendance dus  la mondialisation pour nous fournir en mdicaments, en matriel et trouver des masques, je pense que la pandmie a permis d'acclrer cette prise de conscience qui s'est traduite par l'excellent score des listes d'alliance cologie - gauche dans les grandes villes.

----------


## halaster08

> je pense que la pandmie a permis d'acclrer cette prise de conscience qui s'est traduite par l'excellent score des listes d'alliance cologie - gauche dans les grandes villes.


Ecolo et gauche qui sont aussi libraux, peut tre un peu moins que Macron mais libraux quand mme, on l'a bien vu avec quand Hollande tait au pouvoir.
Les vrais partis de gauche non librale ne sont pas spcialement sorti vainqueur de ces lections, donc la prise de conscience moi je ne la vois pas du tout, au contraire au vu de ces rsultats et des prcdents, j'ai malheureusement l'impression qu'au prochaine lections prsidentielles on va se retrouver avec un Hollande (pas lui spcifiquement mais qqn avec les mmes ides) repeint en vert qui va nous faire les mmes belles promesses avec du vert en plus et les mmes conneries une fois lu

----------


## Ryu2000

> Ecolo et gauche qui sont aussi libraux, peut tre un peu moins que Macron


Ouais "peut-tre" parce qu'il y en a qui sont exactement sur la mme ligne.

Apparemment il y a une quipe qui va changer :
Remaniement : douard Philippe dmissionne, Emmanuel Macron en qute d'un nouveau premier ministre



> La dcision, qui a t rendue publique par communiqu, prend effet quasi-immdiatement. Un nouveau premier ministre sera nomm dans les prochaines heures, prcise la prsidence de la Rpublique. Autrement dit, le chef de l'tat va devoir s'atteler ds ce week-end  la formation d'une nouvelle quipe. Idalement, celle-ci pourrait voir le jour d'ici au mercredi 8 juillet, date du prochain Conseil des ministres.


La cote de popularit d'Edouard Philippe va probablement continuer de monter ^^.
Edouard Philippe encore renforc dans l'opinion



> Dans le baromtre Elabe pour  Les Echos , la cote de confiance du Premier ministre a encore progress de 4 points ce mois-ci,  43 %. Elle a gagn 16 points en quatre mois. Celle d'Emmanuel Macron a repris 2 points  35 %, mais l'cart se creuse entre les deux ttes de l'excutif,  la veille du remaniement prvu pour  le nouveau chemin  que veut crire le chef de l'Etat.

----------


## Gunny

Les politiques d'austrit ont tu plus de 250.000 personnes au Royaume-Uni ces 10 dernires annes

----------


## Ryu2000

> Les politiques d'austrit ont tu plus de 250.000 personnes au Royaume-Uni ces 10 dernires annes


a ira peut-tre mieux une fois que le Royaume Uni sera sorti de l'UE. L'UE impose des politiques d'austrits, allez demander aux Grecs.  cause de l'UE la situation sanitaire est catastrophique.

Jean Castex nomm Premier ministre

----------


## Gunny

> a ira peut-tre mieux une fois que le Royaume Uni sera sorti de l'UE. L'UE impose des politiques d'austrits, allez demander aux Grecs.  cause de l'UE la situation sanitaire est catastrophique.



Les politiques d'austrit taient (et sont toujours) au programme des politiciens pour qui les anglais ont vot. Ces mmes politiciens qui ont fait campagne pour le Leave. 


D'un ct tu as raison, sans leurs votes au parlement europen, a ira peut-tre mieux... pour nous.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Les politiques d'austrit taient (et sont toujours) au programme des politiciens pour qui les anglais ont vot.


a dpend comment on regarde, Boris Johnson a des projets intressant :
Boris Johnson: I will spend 13bn and build 40 new hospitals

Boris Johnsons Prescription for Coronavirus Britain: An End to Austerity



> After assuming the Conservative leadership, Boris Johnson unveiled his own more populist brand of economics, sometimes referred to as boosterism. In the months leading to the general election last December, *Johnson promised to recruit more police, invest billions more into the National Health Service, raise funding for schools, increase resources for research and development, and build more railways, roads, and broadband.*
> 
> With this years budget, the Conservatives were already planning to turn the spending taps on in an effort to help left-behind communities after a decade of public-spending restraint and to start a decade of renewal. By fiscal year 202425, *640 billion of public money will be invested in rebuilding the nations infrastructure and public services.* This loosening of fiscal policy is intended to rebalance economic growth for the benefit of deindustrialized regions that have not reaped the rewards of globalization.





> sans leurs votes au parlement europen, a ira peut-tre mieux...


C'est cela oui...

L'UE ne s'amliorera jamais, la situation va continuer de se dtriorer jusqu' la fin de l'UE.
Il y a la rgle des 3% qui fait que les tats diminuent les dpenses publiques afin d'viter d'tre sanctionn par l'UE.

===
Edit :



> https://twitter.com/Poulin2012/statu...07518845538304
> Lancien secrtaire gnral de Franois Hollande nomme donc lancien secrtaire gnral de Nicolas Sarkozy. 
> 
> Wow ce nouveau monde ! La vache, jtais pas prt... 
> 
> La revanche des technos et lUMPS assume. 
> 
> La Ve a vcu.

----------


## Ryu2000

C'est bizarre, d'habitude les mdias mainstream disent que tout ira bien, pour une fois ils disent que a va tre difficile :
Macron a tort: la rentre ne sera pas difficile, mais apocalyptique



> Emmanuel Macron lavait dj laiss entendre le 14 juin, lors de sa dernire adresse tlvise  la nation. *Notre pays va connatre des faillites et des plans sociaux multiples en raison de larrt de lconomie mondiale*, avait prvenu le chef de ltat, en appelant dj  une reconstruction conomique de la France et promettant de tout faire pour viter au maximum les licenciements. Ce vendredi, dans son interview  la presse rgionale, il a t encore plus clair: la rentre sera difficile et il faut sy prparer.


Aprs les faillites c'est le fonctionnement normal du capitalisme, il faut laisser les entreprises mourir pour que d'autres prennent leur place, c'est comme dans la nature.  ::P: 

"Jean Castex, homme blanc de droite bien techno & gros cumulard", la phrase choc de la dpute LFI Danile Obono



> Dans son tweet, Danile Obono, habitue de "coups d'clat" lors de ses prises de parole ou sur les rseaux sociaux crit : "Nom : Jean Castex. Profil : homme blanc de droite bien techno & gros cumulard. Fonction : grer l'intendance de fin de rgne de la Macronie comme il a prpar le dconfinement, en mode "Dmerdez-vous, c'est chacune pour sa gueule, Jupiter reconnatra les siennes"


Le fait qu'il soit blanc et que ce soit un homme ne change rien. C'est pnible ce sexisme et ce racisme permanent... Les hommes et les blancs sont constamment stigmatiss.
Par contre on peut le critiquer parce qu'il est de droite et "cumulard".
C'est un gars de la ligne Sarkozy/Hollande/Macron, on reste toujours dans la mme continuit.

Mlenchon lie les rvlations sur l'affaire Fillon aux perquisitions de LFI



> Le chef de file de La France insoumise Jean-Luc Mlenchon a vu dans les dclarations de lancienne cheffe du Parquet national financier  propos de laffaire Fillon *la preuve dintrigues politiques, dont il estime aussi avoir t victime*, comme vous pouvez le voir dans la vido ci-dessus. 
> 
> Entendue le 10 juin par la commission denqute parlementaire sur lindpendance de la justice, Eliane Houlette sest mue du contrle trs troit et la pression quaurait exercs le parquet gnral, son autorit de tutelle directe, dans la conduite des investigations visant  partir de janvier 2017 les poux Fillon aprs des soupons demplois fictifs rvls par le Canard Enchan. 
> 
> La cheffe du parquet gnral Catherine Champrenault, toujours en poste, est une composante du rseau socialiste  lintrieur de la justice mis en place par Hollande, et qui est aussi celui qui sest charg des enqutes dites prliminaires contre moi et ont dcid des perquisitions au sige de LFI en octobre 2018, a dnonc Jean-Luc Mlenchon ce vendredi 19 juin au Havre.


C'est vrai que les mdias, la justice, les policiers se sont acharn sur Fillon et Melenchon a un moment donn.
Mais d'un autre ct si Melenchon avait respect les rgles ils n'auraient pas eu d'emmerde, il ne fallait pas crer d'emplois fictifs, ni faire de surfacturation de campagne...

Macron annonce une crise trs grave et confirme quil faudra travailler plus longtemps



> Si cette rforme ne peut pas tre reprise de manire inchange  la sortie de crise, il affirme que la question de lallongement de la dure des cotisations, un paramtre jusquici cart, doit dsormais tre pose.  Explicitant linvitation  travailler davantage de son discours du 14 juin, *Macron estime que la France ne peut atteindre ses ambitions en matire de reconqute sociale, conomique et environnementale si elle reste un des pays o on travaille le moins tout au long de la vie en Europe.*


Si a se trouve il veut un retour au 45h de travail hebdomadaire, alors que la productivit n'est pas linaire, ce n'est pas parce que tu fais plus d'heures que tu ralises plus de choses ou que tu travailles mieux. Au contraire la productivit va chuter et les travailleurs vont finir en burnout.

Cela dit les travailleurs seront un peu oblig de tout accept, parce que sinon c'est chmage puis RSA.
Avoir un travail sera de plus en plus un privilges, donc si c'est de la merde, les gens vont s'y accrocher, parce qu'un job c'est beaucoup mieux que rien.

----------


## tanaka59

Bonjour,




> Cela dit les travailleurs seront un peu oblig de tout accept, parce que sinon c'est chmage puis RSA.
> Avoir un travail sera de plus en plus un privilges, donc si c'est de la merde, les gens vont s'y accrocher, parce qu'un job c'est beaucoup mieux que rien.


Avec l'lection d'EELV et ces allis dans des grandes agglo (Marseille, Bordeaux, Lyon, Lille, Strasbourg , Grenoble, Besanon , Tours , Poitiers, ... ) je serais curieux de savoir quelque vont tre les nouveau frein  l'accs  l'emploi .

Si extension des ZFE/ZAPPA pour lutter contre la pollution il y a (je parle de la province et non pas de l'IDF) , oui car venir travailler en voiture n'est plus  la mode et est ringuard (il parait oui).

Pour un chmeur en recherche d'emploi : 

> critre d'accs sur la base de restriction d'accs gographiques  prendre en compte
> tenir compte des lignes de transport en commun (frquence et cadence de passage)
> pour ceux qui ont des enfants , peuvent ils vritablement s'arranger pour jongler entre dposer des enfants  l'cole + prendre les TC aller au travail (bah w quand l'cole est  l'oppos de l'itinraire pour partir au travail c'est juste impossible ... ou alors quand il y a un seul bus par heure , il est juste impossible de dire qu'on attend le suivant)
> temps de transports pour un simple " allez" entre banlieue <> centre ville ou l'on met 30/60 minutes, c'est pas pareil que mettre 1h30/2h pour du banlieue <> banlieue 

En Province , aller travailler  vlo/pied pour du banlieue<>banlieue est quasi impossible :

> trajet allez/retour d'au moins 45/60 km 
> peu voir pas de trottoirs ni d'amnagement cyclable le long des grands axes
> fort trafic sur le rseau secondaire (dont de nombreux camions)
> dangerosit des axes en priode de nuit (peu voir pas clairs)
> dangerosit des axes en hivers (sujet au vergla, sujet au brouillard)

---

Par "dpit" on assiste aussi maintenant ,  des chmeurs qui acceptent des emplois, "proche" de chez eux. Dans des entreprises plus "accessible" dirons nous. Sur des emplois qui ne leur correspondent pas forcement. Entre passer 3  4 h par jour dans les transports tout en renonant  devoir ne plus avoir de vie prive/rpondre  ces obligations personnelles ... le choix est vite fait. 

Celui qui a la vingtaine va pas tre trop dranger si il est carririste. Celui qui a 30 ou 40 ans et aspire  une vie de famille va assez vite tre blas et agac de ce type de situation .

A 30 ans on pense plutt  changer les couches culottes (ou avoir des enfants), que de se dire "combien de temps vais je mettre pour aller travailler, et serais je en capacit d'avoir des enfants ?".

----------


## MABROUKI

> C'est bizarre, d'habitude les mdias mainstream disent que tout ira bien, pour une fois ils disent que a va tre difficile .
> 
> 
> Le fait qu'il soit blanc et que ce soit un homme ne change rien. C'est pnible ce sexisme et ce racisme permanent... Les hommes et les blancs sont constamment stigmatiss.
> 
> 
> Mlenchon lie les rvlations sur l'affaire Fillon aux perquisitions de LFI
> 
> 
> ...

----------


## MABROUKI

> C'est bizarre, d'habitude les mdias mainstream disent que tout ira bien, pour une fois ils disent que a va tre difficile .
> 
> 
> Le fait qu'il soit blanc et que ce soit un homme ne change rien. C'est pnible ce sexisme et ce racisme permanent... Les hommes et les blancs sont constamment stigmatiss.


les mdias mainstream crient toujours "haro sur le baudet"(du peuple) et ils  prparent la campagne prsidentielle prmature post-macronnienne  en insinuant que tout ira de mal en pis  avec ou sans rlection de Mr Macron.




> Macron annonce une crise trs grave et confirme quil faudra travailler plus longtemps
> 
> Si a se trouve il veut un retour au 45h de travail hebdomadaire, alors que la productivit n'est pas linaire, ce n'est pas parce que tu fais plus d'heures que tu ralises plus de choses ou que tu travailles mieux. Au contraire la productivit va chuter et les travailleurs vont finir en burnout.
> 
> Cela dit les travailleurs seront un peu oblig de tout accept, parce que sinon c'est chmage puis RSA.
> Avoir un travail sera de plus en plus un privilges, donc si c'est de la merde, les gens vont s'y accrocher, parce qu'un job c'est beaucoup mieux que rien.[


En tout cas  il est connu de Mr Tout le Monde que "travailler plus" est impossible en priode de crise puisque une  "crise conomique" par dfinition  est une panne du systme conomique et qu'elle est caractrise par justement "le manque de travail".
Mais les politicards sont spcialistes  des phrases absurdes car ce     sont les nuls des nuls en conomie  et en tout.


La fameuse productivit "capitaliste" est  sur consanguine de la cupidit et avidit : elle est lie au niveau des salaires lui-mme lie  l'abondance de main d'oeuvre taillable et corvable(sans protection sociale) et au niveau de qualification (emploi de machines).
Mr  Macron  rve surement de temps en temps d'une Chine franaise,de faire travailler les franais au salaire chinois ,cela lui permettrait d'employer mme les pieds-bots et d'inonder le monde de produits "franais chinois" et de damer le pion aux pauvres chinois,brsiliens et autres mergents.
Mais il rve  veill et il n'est pas interdit de rver en politique,ni  de faire des cauchemars( qu'il faut celer bien entendu !!!).
"

----------


## Jon Shannow

Nous avons un nouveau 1er Sinistre : Jean Castex. Du sur mesure pour Macron ? 


Si on garde le mme Sinistre  l'intrieur, on aura un gouvernement fin prt pour la Casse de la Dmocratie et de ses valeurs...

1er Sinistre : Casse TEX
Sinistre de l'Intrieur : Casse Taner 

 ::aie::

----------


## Ryu2000

> Avec l'lection d'EELV et ces allis dans des grandes agglo (Marseille, Bordeaux, Lyon, Lille, Strasbourg , Grenoble, Besanon , Tours , Poitiers, ... )


C'est juste une tiquette, a ne va pas changer grand chose...
Bon parfois il arrive des situations pnible par exemple quand une ville crer un rseau de tramway, des routes passent  sens unique, il y a des bouchons partout, des commerants font faillite parce que les travaux durent des annes.
Il existe un projet de page  l'entre des grandes villes :
Bientt des pages aux portes des grandes villes ?



> Les automobilistes pourraient bientt payer pour rouler dans les centres des grandes villes. Le gouvernement va autoriser les pages urbains dans les agglomrations de plus de 100 000 habitants. La mesure dfendue par la ministre des Transports, Elisabeth Borne, est inscrite dans le projet de loi mobilit prsent en Conseil des ministres en novembre. Les pages urbains qui existent dj dans plusieurs grandes villes europennes, visent  rduire la pollution.
> 
> Selon le texte du projet de loi, dans les agglomrations de plus de 100 000 habitants, les automobilistes pourraient dbourser 2,50 euros.  10 euros pour les camions. Un tarif qui double pour les villes de plus de 500 000 habitants : 5 euros pour Paris Marseille ou Lyon par exemple. Des forfaits seront envisags pour ceux qui entrent et sortent plusieurs fois par jour, voire une gratuit pour les rsidents.





> je serais curieux de savoir quelque vont tre les nouveau frein  l'accs  l'emploi


Je ne pense pas que llection de 3, 4 maires colos va changer grand chose...
Le facteur principal, c'est la crise conomique. Il y a aura moins de travail disponible, donc plus de candidats pour chaque offre.
Quand il y a peu d'offres et beaucoup de candidats t'acceptes que les conditions de travail se dgradent et que le salaire diminue. (c'est toujours mieux que de finir au RSA)




> ils  prparent la campagne prsidentielle prmature post-macronnienne  en insinuant que tout ira de mal en pis  avec ou sans rlection de Mr Macron.


Tu peux lire n'importe qui a ne changera rien. La crise est mondiale, tout le monde va souffrir.
Je trouve a positif que les mdias reconnaissent qu'il y a une crise conomique.
Ils n'arrtaient pas de dire qu'il y avait de la croissance, que le chmage diminuait, que la crise de 2008 tait termin.




> En tout cas  il est connu de Mr Tout le Monde que "travailler plus" est impossible en priode de crise puisque une  "crise conomique" par dfinition  est une panne du systme conomique et qu'elle est caractrise par justement "le manque de travail"."


Il y aura plus de chmeurs, mais ceux qui auront un travail feront plus d'heures.
Parce exemple si il y a 3 employs qui partagent la mme fonction, tu peux virer une personne et les 2 autres rcuprons les tches qu'il ralisait.

Peut-tre que les lois du temps de travail vont changer :



> Dure maximale quotidienne
> La dure de travail effectif ne doit pas dpasser la dure maximale de 10 heures par jour, sauf drogations. Celles-ci sont accordes dans les cas suivants :
>  la demande de l'employeur, sous rserve de l'accord de l'inspecteur du travailEn cas d'urgence lie  un surcrot temporaire d'activitSi une convention ou un accord d'entreprise ou d'tablissement (ou,  dfaut, une convention ou un accord de branche) prvoit le dpassement de la dure de 10 heures de travail quotidien. En cas d'activit accrue ou pour des motifs lis  l'organisation de l'entreprise, *la dure maximale quotidienne de travail est limite  12 heures par jour de travail effectif*
> 
> Dures maximales hebdomadaires
> La dure de travail effectif hebdomadaire ne doit pas dpasser les deux limites suivantes :
> 48 heures sur une mme semaine*44 heures par semaine en moyenne sur une priode de 12 semaines conscutives.*
> Par exemple, si un salari est amen  travailler 48 heures hebdomadaires pendant 6 semaines d'affile, puis 40 heures les 6 semaines suivantes, il aura travaill en moyenne 44 heures hebdomadaires sur la priode de 12 semaines conscutives. Il ne dpasse donc pas les dures maximales hebdomadaires de travail autorises.
> 
> ...





> Mr  Macron  rve surement de temps en temps d'une Chine franaise,de faire travailler les franais au salaire chinois


Il est plutt en train de continuer la destruction de l'industrie et de l'agriculture franaise.
Si on continu dans la spcialisation, la France ne fera que du tourisme et du service...

Il est un peu dans le dlire des startups... Autant jeter directement l'argent pas la fentre...
Bon aprs il y a pas mal d'entreprises technologiques franaises qui se font racheter par des grosses socits US.

----------


## tanaka59

> C'est juste une tiquette, a ne va pas changer grand chose...
> Bon parfois il arrive des situations pnible par exemple quand une ville crer un rseau de tramway, des routes passent  sens unique, il y a des bouchons partout, des commerants font faillite parce que les travaux durent des annes.
> Il existe un projet de page  l'entre des grandes villes :
> Bientt des pages aux portes des grandes villes ?


Je rigole  lire ceci pour plusieurs raisons :

x page urbain classique : http://www.journaldelenvironnement.n...-urbains,94291 > hautement impopulaire car on cre un impt et un "droit  travailler"

x page urbain invers : la philosophie est plutt  ne plus faire niche fiscale , donc trs peu probable de voir un tel systme dbarqu en France

x taxe anti bouchon : https://www.caradisiac.com/peages-un...ion-168809.htm , https://www.capital.fr/economie-poli...iliste-1291614 > ici l'ide est d'appliqu une double majoration , si il y a trop de circulation c'est mettre un surcout sur l'automobiliste. Dans un projet de loi de l'UE il y a aussi les pnalits  l'encontre des collectivits, sur le nombre de voitures en trop par rapport  un certain seul de trafic, ainsi que le nombre d'heure d'encombrement. Genre l'UE fixe 135 000 vhicules sur un axe, si il y a trop de voiture que les bouchons dure trop longtemps c'est faire raquer les collectivit pour dgager du trafic. 

x la lubie de certain de "supprimer des tronons de rocades" . Lyon, Lille, Toulouse , Strasbourg , Grenoble, Marseille ... 

A Lyon on cherche  se dbarrasser du BP ouest . Le risque est simple , s'est se retrouver avec un trafic qui fait banlieue <> banlieue qui passe en proche priphrie de Lyon sur des boulevards, avenues et grandes routes non prvues  cet effet, en continuant dasphyxier un peu plus les villes proches de Lyon centre. Le problme du transit n'est pas non plus solutionn on part du principe qu'il "s'vaporera" ... Je vous invite  regarder l'A46 qui est  2x2 voies ainsi que l'A432 qui n'est pas relie  l'A7 sur une carte ... Forcement un rseau avec goulet dtranglement et connexion dj manquante , quand on parle de supprimer un boyaux en plus , mathmatiquement c'est plus de bouchon en amont sur le rseau.

A Toulouse on chercher  instaurer une "ZFE/ZAPA" sur le BP sud (A620), l'A62 serait le seul tronons ouvert aux vhicules non polluant. La 2me boucle , la rocade arc en ciel n'est pas reli  l'A64. On parle de renvoyer le trafic dessus tout en dgradant les capacits. 

A Strasbourg, le transit international passe par le centre ville , faute de liaison est <> ouest cohrente avec l'Allemagne au nord, comme au sud de l'agglo.

Comme dans tous rseaux : eau , gaz, lectricit, information , par moment cela demande des ajustements (drivation, dviation, paralllisation, accroissement des capacits ... ) . Non on prfre dgrad et on s'aperoit que la situation empire de plus en plus amont . 

Pour "rgler" le problme , on implante de manire dlirante des ronds points et des ralentisseurs  tout va. J'ai eu une tude passer entre les mains. On estime  500 000 le nombre de ralentisseurs en France, et  entre 70 et 100 milles le nombres de ronds. 

Noter que "l'aspect" vertueux des ralentisseurs provoquent des situations totalement absurdes :

> aprs chaque ralentisseur les automobilistes doivent racclrer pour "rattraper le temps perdu" , ce qui est source pollution au niveau du freinage : https://www.pumsd.fr/mm6-13102019.mp4
https://www.pumsd.fr/m6-13102019.avi , https://www.zinfos974.com/Les-dos-d-...a-_a49791.html , https://www.facebook.com/PUMSD83 , http://www.lerepairedesmotards.com/a...on-dos-ane.php , https://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/201...cut-pollution/
> les ronds points en lieu et place des changeurs sur les voies express, la encore c'est des encombrements inutiles et qui polluent ...
> les baisses de vitesse de 90  70 km sur les rocades, la encore c'est une augmentation de la pollution des PL qui sont en sous rgime moteur : https://www.airparif.asso.fr/_pdf/pu...ions/fanny.pdf .
> le passage de 90  80 voir 70 sur les RN/RD/RM : au grs du gestionnaire de voirie on peut avoir des changements tous les 500 m , difficile de s'y retrouver. 
> tous ces "inconforts" de conduite crent des petits excs de vitesses , moins de 10 km/h . En France prs de 70% des excs de vitesses ne dpassent pas 10 km/h.
https://www.radars-auto.com/actualit...et-5-km-h-1278 .

Au final on s'tonne de l'inefficacit de la gestion du gouvernement  tout les niveaux.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Je rigole  lire ceci pour plusieurs raisons :


Ce que j'essayais de dire c'est que a fait longtemps qu'il existe des projets de taxe qui utilise l'cologie comme prtexte pour exister.
L'histoire des pages est difficilement ralisable, mais si a se trouve ce sera une ralit dans 15 ans, on ne peut pas savoir. Ce qui est trs probable en revanche, c'est que les taxes sur les carburants vont continuer d'augmenter.

On taxe les automobilistes tout en favorisant le nombre de cargos de marchandises, c'est paradoxal.

----------


## tanaka59

> Ce que j'essayais de dire c'est que a fait longtemps qu'il existe des projets de taxe qui utilise l'cologie comme prtexte pour exister.
> L'histoire des pages est difficilement ralisable, mais si a se trouve ce sera une ralit dans 15 ans, on ne peut pas savoir. Ce qui est trs probable en revanche, c'est que les taxes sur les carburants vont continuer d'augmenter.
> 
> On taxe les automobilistes tout en favorisant le nombre de cargos de marchandises, c'est paradoxal.


Cela va tre trs simple et s'appelle la vignette crit'air. Il suffit substantiellement d'en augmenter le prix :

> une taxe sous forme d'cotaxe
> une taxe sous forme d'eurovignette pour circuler (genre de page urbain)
> rviser les barmes d'anciennet histoire de jarter un peu plus de voiture
> installer plus de radar tourelle en centre ville et dans les rues mmes rsidentielles , sur des tronons de priphrique ...

Histoire de faire passer la pilule . 

L'histoire des ZFE/ZAPA  la "franaise" avec des radars lecteurs de plaque c'est qu'on aura d'ici 10 ou 20 ans.

----------


## ABCIWEB

> Ecolo et gauche qui sont aussi libraux, peut tre un peu moins que Macron mais libraux quand mme, on l'a bien vu avec quand Hollande tait au pouvoir.
> Les vrais partis de gauche non librale ne sont pas spcialement sorti vainqueur de ces lections, donc la prise de conscience moi je ne la vois pas du tout


Il faudrait se mettre d'accord sur la dfinition du libralisme. Par exemple LFI n'est pas oppos  la libert d'entreprendre et dans ce sens on peut les qualifier de libraux. On peut aussi faire des distinctions avec le concept de libert positive et libert ngative:



> Selon cette distinction, on peut opposer libert ngative qui est l'absence d'entraves et libert positive comme possibilit de faire quelque chose. Chacune de ces deux liberts correspond  un fonctionnement diffrent, dont le dtail varie selon les penseurs.


Pour schmatiser, on peut associer le libralisme classique avec la libert positive et l'ultra libralisme avec la libert ngative. L'utra libralisme ne veut aucune entrave ni contrainte d'o ses attaques rptes contre le rle de l'tat, ce qui se traduit par une abolition de la dmocratie puisque les lus qui nous reprsentent n'ont plus le pouvoir de dessiner des orientations, mais uniquement celui d'organiser notre soumission  la loi du march. 
Mais on pourrait galement parler de libralisme en fixant des limites environnementales et sociales qui encadrent le march sans remettre en cause nos liberts individuelles ni la libert d'entreprendre, ce qui correspondrait globalement  la libert positive.

C'est pour cette raison que je critique toujours l'ultra libralisme, et non pas le libralisme. D'autant plus que si l'on critique frontalement le libralisme sans faire de distinctions, on se retrouve vite, par opposition, renvoyer au communisme et  Staline, ce qui est l'pouvantail favori des mdia et des nolibraux qui assimilent volontiers toute forme de contrainte  l'archipel du goulag, et qui pour faire bonne mesure, qualifient systmatiquement la vraie gauche de parti extrmiste. Cela fait partie de leur communication et a fonctionne trs bien pour affoler le peuple et le contraindre  un vote par limination. 




> ...au contraire au vu de ces rsultats et des prcdents, j'ai malheureusement l'impression qu'au prochaine lections prsidentielles on va se retrouver avec un Hollande (pas lui spcifiquement mais qqn avec les mmes ides) repeint en vert qui va nous faire les mmes belles promesses avec du vert en plus et les mmes conneries une fois lu


Oui mais il faut diffrencier la prise de conscience des lecteurs et la trahison de la parole politique.

Bien entendu cette trahison provoque un dsintrt de l'opinion publique et explique l'abstention de plus en plus importante y compris pour les prsidentielles. Je te rejoins donc sur le fait qu'il faudrait une seconde prise de conscience qui serait de nous assurer d'avoir un contrle continu ou plus frquent sur l'action des politiques. 

A mon avis nous n'arriveront  rien sans modification profonde de notre systme dmocratique et la remise en cause de la cinquime rpublique. Il faudrait aussi remettre sur la table les contraintes ultralibrales imposes par Bruxelles, entre autre les derniers traits de libre change comme le Ceta avec ses tribunaux commerciaux qui pourront arbitrer les conflits d'intrt entre les entreprises et les tats et ainsi limiter nos exigences sanitaires et environnementales.

Pour rsumer, certes cette prise de conscience qui s'est traduite par une vague verte-gauche n'est pas suffisante en soi et ne garanti rien, mais sans cela, rien ne serait possible. Alors ne boudons pas notre plaisir, mme si par ailleurs, tu as tout  fait raison de dire que cela n'est pas suffisant et qu'il reste beaucoup de chemin  parcourir  :;): 

Pour le reste, il n'est pas tonnant que des partis de gauche comme LFI soient en retrait sur ce genre d'lections puisqu'il n'y a pas eu de campagne lectorale et qu'ils n'avaient donc pas d'espace mdiatique pour s'exprimer, alors que l'cologie est plus une constante dans l'air du temps. Il y a aussi le vote "utile", les lecteurs qui se sont mobiliss ont peut-tre prfr se regrouper derrire le candidat ayant le plus de chances de battre LR-LREM. C'est ainsi que Poutou a perdu 2 points entre le premier et le second tour mais il rentre nanmoins  la mairie de Bordeaux, ville bourgeoise par excellence, avec deux colistiers, une LFI, et un gilet Jaune amput lors des manifestations.

----------


## Ryu2000

Avec la crise sanitaire, le monde est entr dans lre de largent gratuit



> Gouvernements, entreprises, mnages : *endettez-vous, cest le moment !* Les taux dintrt nont jamais t aussi bas et ils ne sont pas prts de remonter. Le monde est entr dans la pandmie alors que les taux taient historiquement bas depuis la crise de 2008. Pour permettre aux Etats de se financer pendant cette crise, les banques centrales sont alles encore plus loin, senfonant un peu plus dans cette nouvelle re montaire o largent est quasi gratuit.  Les taux vont rester trs bas trs longtemps, on est tous daccord , explique Mikal Pacot, dAxa Investment Managers.  On ne va pas sortir de la politique montaire expansionniste de sitt , confirme Christopher Dembik, de Saxo Bank.
> 
> Pour lconomie mondiale, les consquences sont majeures. Laction des banques centrales, qui permet de garder les taux  zro, est le principal phnomne qui va influencer tous les autres. *Cest vrai pour les mnages qui achtent un logement et qui vont pouvoir emprunter toujours moins cher.* Cest vrai aussi pour les mnages les plus riches, dtenteurs dactifs, qui vont senrichir, accentuant les ingalits entre les classes sociales mais aussi entre les gnrations. Inversement, lpargne bancaire ne rapporte plus rien et le Livret A est, aujourdhui, presque sans intrt. Mais cest surtout vrai pour les Etats, qui vont pouvoir emprunter comme jamais.


C'est bizarre dans un paragraphe on a l'impression qu'ils disent "Vite ! Emprunter de l'argent tout de suite !" et dans l'autre ils disent que les taux vont continuer de baisser, donc a ne presse pas.
Le bricolage des banques centrales ne crer par de l'hyperinflation comme c'tait le cas dans le pass, mais les taux zros vont mal finir eux aussi.

Aprs les banques ne prtent peut-tre pas de l'argent facilement et elles doivent augmenter d'autres frais. De toute faon il faut que les gens soient en mesure de rembourser et l'avenir est incertains. Vous avez beau avoir un CDI, si votre entreprise fait un plan social, vous vous retrouverez dans une situation dlicate. 

Nouveau gouvernement: Darmanin  lIntrieur, Dupont-Moretti  la Justice, voici la liste des ministres
Vous avez dj entendu ce que pense Grard Faur de Dupont-Moretti ?

----------


## tanaka59

Bonsoir, 




> Aprs les banques ne prtent peut-tre pas de l'argent facilement et elles doivent augmenter d'autres frais. De toute faon il faut que les gens soient en mesure de rembourser et l'avenir est incertains. Vous avez beau avoir un CDI, si votre entreprise fait un plan social, vous vous retrouverez dans une situation dlicate.


J'ai pos la question  2 banques concernant les prts :

> une personne ayant fait beaucoup de CDD/intrim par le pass, mme en CDI est un profil "a risque" . Des banques commencent  demander  minima "24 mois" de CDI par scurit. Puis en garantit ils demandent que au moins les deux garants/parent travaillent en CDI , ou bien a un fonctionnaire/agent territorial/dans le publique , ou bien un manager/cadre.

> autre profil , en CDI a environ 1400/1500  net mensuel. Les banques mettent des vtos pour l'achat de biens anciens jugs trop "travauxvores" , selon aussi le secteur d'implantation du bien. Rsultat mme en CDI on est pas sur de pouvoir tre proprio. 

Autre infos aussi . Un trentenaire qui a un parent non fonctionnaire , en retraite ou proche de la retraite (55/60/65 ans) est aussi jug  risque. La banque estime que le garant a un "risque de sant" , du coup le garant peut se retrouver lui aussi en "dfaut de paiement " de sa dette. Donc la encore les refus pleuvent ... 

Il devient difficile de louer quand on est en emploi prcaire (CDD ou intrim courts) n'intressent pas les loueurs. Acheter aussi devient de plus en difficile. Ou vont donc tre log tout ce beau monde ? On va me sortir qu'un trentenaire ou quarantenaire avec enfant va faire de la coloc avec une autre famille (je caricature mais on risque d'y venir ... )  ::?:   ::(:

----------


## halaster08

> Oui mais il faut diffrencier la prise de conscience des lecteurs et la trahison de la parole politique.


Non, tu ne peux pas dire que les gens ont pris conscience des enjeux alors qu'ils sont prs a gober non pas le premier mensonge (celui de LREM) mais le second (celui des verts) qu'on leur propose (et encore je pourrais mme monter  trois avec celui du PS de Hollande)
Macron avait lui aussi fait de beau discours qui ont sduits du monde avec son programme ni de gauche ni de droite qui devait accorder une grande part a l'cologie (moi je les ais trouvs vides et creux mais c'est pas le sujet) et l on recommence encore avec le mme leurre sauf qu'on l'a repeint en vert !
Donc non aucune prise de conscience les gens vont se refaire avoir comme depuis des annes

----------


## el_slapper

Pour rajouter  ce que dit Tanaka59, de manire plus gnrale, la capacit du rseau de transport (privatif ou en commun) est la principale limite au dveloppement conomique. Quoi qu'on fasse, si on est pas en crise conomique (ce qui est certes le cas maintenant, mais on est pas oblig de vouloir que a continue), le rseau se stabilise  la limite du supportable. Donc, si on rduit la capacit, ben, l'conomie s'asphyxie. Ca vaut pour la voiture mais aussi pour les transports en commun. D'ailleurs, on a tu pas mal de petites villes en supprimant les trains qui y allaient (et a cote bien plus cher que le dficit de la ligne  l'poque).

Et ce que ne comprennent pas les verts, c'est que tuer l'conomie, c'est se priver des recettes fiscales qui permettent de prendre de vraies mesures cologiques.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Quoi qu'on fasse, si on est pas en crise conomique (ce qui est certes le cas maintenant, mais on est pas oblig de vouloir que a continue)


La crise va entraner un effondrement, on ne va pas en sortir juste avec de la volont...
Il faut esprer qu'aprs l'effondrement on construise un meilleur systme, mais il y a peu d'espoir  avoir.




> D'ailleurs, on a tu pas mal de petites villes en supprimant les trains qui y allaient


Il faudrait nationaliser compltement la SNCF (les rails, les trains, les gares, la maintenance, etc) et investir massivement pour amliorer et agrandir le rseau.
Le prix des billets de train est exorbitant, si ils n'taient aussi cher il y aurait beaucoup plus de passagers.

----------


## tanaka59

Bonjour, 




> La crise va entraner un effondrement, on ne va pas en sortir juste avec de la volont...
> Il faut esprer qu'aprs l'effondrement on construise un meilleur systme, mais il y a peu d'espoir  avoir.
> 
> Il faudrait nationaliser compltement la SNCF (les rails, les trains, les gares, la maintenance, etc) et investir massivement pour amliorer et agrandir le rseau.
> Le prix des billets de train est exorbitant, si ils n'taient aussi cher il y aurait beaucoup plus de passagers.


Je suis absolu d'accord sur le fait que des socits puissent appartenir  l'tat. Du moment que l'entreprise ne soit pas dans le rouge  cause d'un mauvaise gestion ...

En France les collectivits et l'tat sont tellement de mauvais gestionnaires qu'on parle toujours de dpenses mais jamais de recette ... Forcement on taxe on taxe ...jusqu'au jour ou ...

----------


## ABCIWEB

> Non, tu ne peux pas dire que les gens ont pris conscience des enjeux alors qu'ils sont prs a gober non pas le premier mensonge (celui de LREM) mais le second (celui des verts) qu'on leur propose (et encore je pourrais mme monter  trois avec celui du PS de Hollande)


Si la solution pour un meilleur respect des promesses lectorales passe, comme je le pense, par un changement de notre systme dmocratique et donc par un changement de constitution, il ne faut pas s'tonner que cet enjeu ne se soit pas exprim  l'chelon des municipales. 

Concrtement, elle se traduirait comment selon toi cette prise de conscience ?

----------


## Ryu2000

Il se passe des choses en ce moment :
 ::fleche::  Aprs avoir concentr la foudre des critiques, Sibeth Ndiaye quitte la politique
 ::fleche::  Coronavirus : ouverture ce mardi d'une information judiciaire visant Edouard Philippe, Agns Buzyn et Olivier Vran pour leur gestion de la crise sanitaire
 ::fleche::  Colre des magistrats, satisfaction des avocats... La nomination de Dupond-Moretti divise le monde de la justice
 ::fleche::  Un gros bras dhonneur : la colre des fministes aprs les nominations de Darmanin et Dupond-Moretti

----------


## halaster08

> Concrtement, elle se traduirait comment selon toi cette prise de conscience ?


J'en ai aucune ide, je dis juste qu'on ne peux pas conclure a une prise de conscience a partir de ce vote.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> J'en ai aucune ide, je dis juste qu'on ne peux pas conclure a une prise de conscience a partir de ce vote.


Je suis assez d'accord avec toi.
C'est comme si on disait que les consommateurs changent leurs habitudes de consommation parce qu'ils ne vont chez Leclerc mais chez Carrefour !
EELV ce n'est qu'un parti nolibrale aux couleurs vertes. Ce n'est pas la couleur, qui dtermine l'cologie d'un programme.

Donc, je dirais qu'il y a une prise de conscience de la ncessit d'inclure d'avantage d'cologie dans la politique, mais hlas, il n'y a pas de prise de conscience que le no-libralisme est incompatible avec la lutte contre le changement climatique. 
D'un autre cot, il faut bien reconnatre que les rares partis anti-libraux n'ont pas montr une grande fibre cologique.

----------


## Ryu2000

> EELV ce n'est qu'un parti nolibrale aux couleurs vertes.


Il est clair que Yannick Jadot c'est Macron dguis en cologiste. Malheureusement des gens vont tomber dans le panneau...
Aprs il y a de quoi tre dsabus parce que tous les favoris  la prsidentielles de 2022 seront probablement pourris.




> D'un autre cot, il faut bien reconnatre que les rares partis anti-libraux n'ont pas montr une grande fibre cologique.


De toute faon tant qu'on est dans l'UE on ne peut pas faire grand chose...
L'ide du truc c'est de faire des changes avec le monde entier sans taxer  la douane.
Si a cote moins cher d'acheter un produit qui a parcouru 10 000 km que d'acheter le mme article produit localement, la plupart des consommateurs vont prendre le truc tranger.
Si tu veux vraiment faire de l'cologie il faut faire du protectionnisme, ce qui vient de l'tranger doit tre tax pour que les franais achtent franais en priorit (comme ils font en Suisse).

Avec la grosse rcession qui arrive, le niveau de vie va baisser drastiquement et en principe on devrait moins polluer.
Les gens seront sans emploi, donc ils n'auront pas besoin de faire de la route chaque jour pour aller au travail, ils ne partirons pas en vacances, ils consommeront moins.

Peut-tre que dans les annes  venir, moins de gens se diront "tiens je vais acheter le nouvel iPhone  1400 sans chargeur ni couteur".

----------


## tanaka59

Bonjour, 




> Il est clair que Yannick Jadot c'est Macron dguis en cologiste. Malheureusement des gens vont tomber dans le panneau...
> Aprs il y a de quoi tre dsabus parce que tous les favoris  la prsidentielles de 2022 seront probablement pourris.
> 
> 
> De toute faon tant qu'on est dans l'UE on ne peut pas faire grand chose...
> L'ide du truc c'est de faire des changes avec le monde entier sans taxer  la douane.
> Si a cote moins cher d'acheter un produit qui a parcouru 10 000 km que d'acheter le mme article produit localement, la plupart des consommateurs vont prendre le truc tranger.
> Si tu veux vraiment faire de l'cologie il faut faire du protectionnisme, ce qui vient de l'tranger doit tre tax pour que les franais achtent franais en priorit (comme ils font en Suisse).
> 
> ...


Par souci d'conomie les gens sont de plus en "frugaliste" , ne pas dpenser inutilement. 

Un truc tout con . Pourquoi acheter du diesel ou du 100 % quand on peut acheter de l'hybride version Toyota ?

----------


## halaster08

> Un truc tout con . Pourquoi acheter du diesel ou du 100 % quand on peut acheter de l'hybride version Toyota ?


Parce que l'hybride c'est cher ?
Je viens de changer de leasing j'ai compar les prix rcemment, pour moi qui roule peu, l'hybride c'est pas rentable, ce que je ne paye pas en essence je l'aurais pay entre le double et le triple  l'achat

----------


## Ryu2000

> Pourquoi acheter du diesel ou du 100 % quand on peut acheter de l'hybride version Toyota ?


a fait des annes que les ventes de vhicules diesel baissent en France, en 2008 a devait reprsenter 78% du march, en 2018 elles ne reprsentaient plus que 38,9%.
C'est l'UE qui essaie de tuer le diesel, partout on essaie de nous faire croire que c'est beaucoup plus polluant que le reste.
La mort du diesel annonce par la commission europenne
Alors que pendant des dcennies ont a pouss les gens  acheter des voitures diesel.
Aujourd'hui avec les normes Euro 6.2 et ce genre de choses, les diesel moderne ne polluent pas plus que les essences. (il y a les histoires d'Adblue et tout a)

Globalement les ventes de voitures neuves baissent :
March automobile : -50,34% de ventes en mai 2020

Rcemment j'ai vu une tourner une pub pour une voiture hybride :
Essai Dacia Sandero GPL Eco-G (2020) : cadeau de dpart



> Avant de tirer sa rvrence au profit d'un nouveau modle (fin 2020), la Dacia Sandero profite d'une dernire volution avec le moteur trois cylindres 1.0 de 100 ch  carburation GPL. Un beau cadeau, puisque propos au mme prix (c'est--dire pas cher) que le modle  essence.


Bon aprs il faut pouvoir faire le plein en GPL, je ne sais pas si c'est disponible dans toutes les stations essence de France.

----------


## ONTAYG

> Rcemment j'ai vu une tourner une pub pour une voiture hybride :
> Essai Dacia Sandero GPL Eco-G (2020) : cadeau de dpart


C'est pas une hybride.

----------


## tanaka59

> Bon aprs il faut pouvoir faire le plein en GPL, je ne sais pas si c'est disponible dans toutes les stations essence de France.


Le GPL devient une vaste blague GAZ ptrole liqufi ... Donc on brle du ptrole et du gaz naturel extrait. On nous bassine que ce n'est plus en vogue ce type dnergie fossile.

Le prochain sur la liste c'est le "bio thanol". Rouler de la sorte avec sa Dacia c'est participer  la dforestation de l'Amazonie. C'est cool on cultive des plantes qu'on va brler ... aprs avoir brl les arbres dessus pour cultiver de la terre. Pendant de ce temps en Afrique on a des "crves la faim", faute de pouvoir manger  leur faim ... pendant qu'on cultive pour brler des plantes en bio carburant. Un hrsie sans nom.

Pendant ce temps en France on utilise les "bio gaz" des stations d'purations pour faire avancer les bus , comme le mthane des fermes ... mais chute il ne faut pas bruiter la chose . Cela fait de la concurrence  Total est consort. 

Qu'on mette dj en place des solutions de la sorte pour savoir quoi faire des boues pollues. Quitte a transformer le tout en "bio carburant". Cela fera moins dchets. Comme les alcools prims ou frelats qui peuvent aussi servir de bio carburant , faute d'tre consomms.

----------


## Ryu2000

J'ai du me planter de lien, mais je crois qu'il y a une pub pour une Dacia Hybride en ce moment. (bon aprs je confond peut-tre parce que c'tait en bruit de fond pendant que je faisais la vaisselle)
Dacia passera  lhybride avec la nouvelle Sandero Stepway
Dacia relance son offre GPL avec un nouveau moteur



> Si Dacia acclre maintenant sur le GPL, ce nest videmment pas le fruit du hasard. Actuellement dpourvue de modles lectriques ou hybrides, *la filiale low-cost de Renault doit imprativement baisser sa moyenne CO2 pour tenir les objectifs imposs  lEurope*. Sur ce point, le GPL apporte une premire partie de solution. Par rapport  un modle essence quivalent, il permet dabaisser denviron 10 % les missions de CO2. Surtout : la technologie est financirement proche des quivalents thermiques ce qui devrait permettre  la marque de les couler beaucoup plus facilement.
> 
> Vendu  partir de 12.490 , le Duster est le premier modle de la marque  bnficier de la nouvelle motorisation. Courant 2020, celle-ci sera tendue aux Sandero, Stepway, Logan et Logan MCV.


Ce n'tait peut-tre pas Dacia, mais en tout cas les alternatives aux moteurs essence et diesel se dveloppent.
Borel imagine la voiture hybride  la franaise, qui combine thanol et GPL
PSA. De nouveaux systmes lectrique et hybride ds 2022

----------


## fredoche

> Bonjour, 
> 
> 
> 
> Je suis absolu d'accord sur le fait que des socits puissent appartenir  l'tat. Du moment que l'entreprise ne soit pas dans le rouge  cause d'un mauvaise gestion ...
> 
> En France les collectivits et l'tat sont tellement de mauvais gestionnaires qu'on parle toujours de dpenses mais jamais de recette ... Forcement on taxe on taxe ...jusqu'au jour ou ...


Attention aux manipulations  grandes chelles sur ces sujets, le dogmatisme et la propagande sont de mise, le lavage de cerveau fonctionne bien
Ne sont mauvais gestionnaires que si on le veut bien , et que l'on fait en sorte que...

Cependant tous les bijoux de famille, tous les fleurons qui ont t vendues ces 20-25 dernires annes sont toutes des entreprises au moins en partie d'origine publique, et qui rapportaient gros  l'tat. Je peux faire la liste pour les amnsiques s'il le faut

Pour le transport, puisque je suis en Suisse dsormais, bah il n'y a pas photo pour les transports publics multi-modaux... Ok c'est cher, mais moins que les places de parking au mois, les parkings payants  l'heure et les prunes pour dpassement d'horaires.
En contrepartie, les trains vont partout, absolument partout

----------


## MABROUKI

> J'ai du me planter de lien, mais je crois qu'il y a une pub pour une Dacia Hybride en ce moment. (bon aprs je confond peut-tre parce que c'tait en bruit de fond pendant que je faisais la vaisselle)
> Dacia passera  lhybride avec la nouvelle Sandero Stepway
> Dacia relance son offre GPL avec un nouveau moteur
> 
> 
> Ce n'tait peut-tre pas Dacia, mais en tout cas les alternatives aux moteurs essence et diesel se dveloppent.
> Borel imagine la voiture hybride  la franaise, qui combine thanol et GPL
> PSA. De nouveaux systmes lectrique et hybride ds 2022


GPL : issu d'un mix des gaz legers (butane et propane) extrait dans le cycle de raffinage du petrole  lesqels sont mixs au Gaz Naturel  pur (methane naturel) fossile.
C'est donc un carburant issu du ptrole raffin et du gaz naturel purifi.

Mais les moteurs  explosion peuvent aussi tre aliment directement en G.N.C (gaz naturel liqufi) ,ce qu'on fait chez moi ,vu son faible prix -mme ailleurs- (ses frais de raffinage sont faibles,car ils consistent simplement en dshumidification in situ ,au puits)

----------


## foetus

Le GPL existe depuis longtemps : depuis 1996 dans mes souvenirs lointains  ::wow:: 

Mais le problme c'est que cela cote cher : il fait payer l'installation et passer les mines (<- depuis le temps peut-tre que cela a chang)
Et ensuite, il y eu aussi des interdictions dans des endroits ferms/ mal ventils comme les parkings.

De ce que je me rappelle, la voiture n'est pas 100% GPL  ::koi::  : il faut toujours de l'essence pour dmarrer et ensuite on bascule sur le GPL (<- depuis le temps peut-tre que cela a chang).

Donc voil le GPL est assez contraignant et comme le dit @Ryu2000, il faut trouver 1 station GPL  ::whistle::

----------


## MABROUKI

> Le GPL existe depuis longtemps : depuis 1996 dans mes souvenirs lointains 
> 
> Mais le problme c'est que cela cote cher : il fait payer l'installation et passer les mines (<- depuis le temps peut-tre que cela a chang)
> Et ensuite, il y eu aussi des interdictions dans des endroits ferms/ mal ventils comme les parkings.
> 
> De ce que je me rappelle, la voiture n'est pas 100% GPL  : il faut toujours de l'essence pour dmarrer et ensuite on bascule sur le GPL (<- depuis le temps peut-tre que cela a chang).
> 
> Donc voil le GPL est assez contraignant et comme le dit @Ryu2000, il faut trouver 1 station GPL


Le prix de l'installation a disparu  puisque Renault & d'autres constructeurs fabriquent de tels vehicules en serie  et en option hybride essence-gpl.
Pas d'interdiction: ce risque n'existe plus en fait.
Un vhicule peut     dmarrer directement au GPL aujourd'hui.
Reste les stations services : chez moi la plupart des  stations services disposent d'une aire  de remplissage en GPL ou GNC.
Les  vhicules taxis par exemple squipent systmatiquement en kit GPL supplmentaire (rservoir  l'arrire+ dtendeur  et tuyauterie) si le vhicule d'origine roule  l'essence,ce qui en fait un vhicule hybride.
Et on n'as jamais enregistr  d'accident du au gaz liqufi  -40 degrs.

----------


## Ryu2000

En ce moment il y a beaucoup d'articles qui parlent d'hydrogne, l'Allemagne et l'UE sont en train de faire quelque chose on dirait.
LAllemagne sombre dans lhydrogne Et Macron applaudit (Tribune)



> LAllemagne est confronte  la difficile gestion de son rseau lectrique  cause de sa production erratique et intermittente dlectricit dorigine renouvelable soutenue par 25 milliards deuros annuels injects dans lolien et le solaire photovoltaque fabriqu en Chine.
> 
> Les Allemands esprent rguler leurs productions dlectricit en transformant en hydrogne (H2) par lectrolyse de leau afin dutiliser leurs surplus indsirables dlectricit pour les stocker., ou pour les injecter dans les rseaux de gaz de ville crant ainsi des piles  combustible.
> 
> Ces dernires peuvent ensuite restituer environ un quart de llectricit stocke  un cot prohibitif en cas de pnurie les nuits sans vent.
> 
> Cest la notion de  Power to Gas (P2G)  (de llectricit vers le gaz) et de  Power to Power (P2P)  (de llectricit vers llectricit).
> 
> Une autre possibilit de stockage de lnergie vient de la combinaison de lhydrogne avec du dioxyde de carbone (CO2) afin de produire du mthane ou du mthanol. Mais ce procd est encore plus cher et requiert beaucoup dnergie.
> ...


Il y a normment d'argent investit l dedans :
L'UE prend le train de l'hydrogne propre



> Au sein de l'UE, l'Allemagne a annonc dbut juin un investissement massif de 9 milliards d'euros, avec l'ambition de devenir le "fournisseur et producteur numro 1" d'hydrogne dans le monde. La France va consacrer 1,5 milliard d'euros sur trois ans pour "parvenir  un avion neutre en carbone en 2035".


Il faut trouver des gisements :
Lhydrogne naturel, un eldorado  explorer



> Lhydrogne pourrait aider  se passer de ptrole. Mais le produire cote normment dnergie. Or la Terre en produit naturellement. Des gisements qui restent  explorer.

----------


## benjani13

News qui peut paraitre anodine mais je la trouve trs reprsentative : l'assembl a vot la limitation de limport de cigarettes depuis l'tranger  1 cartouche au lieu de 4 jusque l.
https://www.nicematin.com/conso-shop...limites-538444

Donc en gros c'est les mmes qui poussent des accords pour changer des biens entre entreprise depuis l'autre bout du monde mais que le pkin moyen frontaliers fasse 8 bornes pour aller acheter des clopes chez les voisins l c'est insupportable. (et je fume pas et je suis pas frontalier)

Aussi, tiens, je me fait la reflexion : ce serait pas du protectionnisme? Vu qu'ils disent vouloir protger les buralistes franais. Bha alors Ryu? Je croyais que toute mesure de protectionnisme serait absolument impossible au sein de l'UE?  ::aie::

----------


## Jipt

> Aussi, tiens, je me fais la rflexion : ce serait pas du protectionnisme ?


Nan mais t'as rien compris, c'est pour protger notre sant !  ::ptdr:: 
Bon, des mecs avec des burnes seraient passs  0 cartouche, mais il faut en avoir -- des grosses.

Et c'est toute la contradiction de ce foutu capitalisme, rsume en une dcision -- pleine de non-sens.

----------


## halaster08

> Nan mais t'as rien compris, c'est pour protger notre sant !


C'est aussi une mesure colo !
Les gens y rflchirons  deux fois avant de faire des aller-retours en bagnole juste pour si peu.

----------


## Ryu2000

Le tabac est une anomalie au sein de l'UE, c'est le seul produit qui est contrl  la douane.
On peut acheter n'importe quoi sur des sites au Pays-Bas, au Royaume-Uni (plus pour trs longtemps), en Espagne, mais par contre on ne peut pas commander de tabac.
Les taxes sur le tabac sont trs leves, sans aucune taxe un paquet de cigarettes cote moins d'1, en TTC a doit dpasser les 10.

Pendant le confinement il est arriv quelque chose dinimaginable : les douanes ont t fermes, seul les gens qui allaient bosser avaient le droit de traverser la frontire.
Que des nations  l'intrieur de Schengen ferment leur frontires c'tait inimaginable, donc merci au SARS-CoV-2, a a montr  l'UE qu'il tait possible de fermer les frontires  :+1:  :;): 
J'ai trouv a intressant que l'Allemagne, la Belgique, etc, ont refus que les franais entrent chez eux. (sauf ceux qui bossaient l-bas)

Les franais n'avaient plus le droit d'aller en Espagne ou au Luxembourg pour acheter du tabac, donc ils ont achet du tabac en France, les buralistes taient content.
Le confinement, ou la revanche des buralistes

Si il tait possible de commander lgalement son tabac sur des sites en Bulgarie, l'tat Franais perdrait beaucoup d'argent, et plein de bureaux de tabac fermeraient.
Les taxes sur le tabac rapportent beaucoup  l'tat.

Octobre 2019 :
L'tat va toucher le jackpot en 2020 grce aux taxes sur le tabac



> Les recettes fiscales lies aux taxes sur le tabac devraient atteindre *16 milliards d'euros fin 2020*. Un chiffre record.


Une grosse partie de cet argent va directement dans les poches de l'industrie pharmaceutique qui vend beaucoup de chimiothrapies.
Du coup les 2 milliards que rapporterait potentiellement la lgalisation du cannabis rcratif ne reprsentent pas grand chose par rapport  ce que rapporte les taxes sur le tabac.

----------


## tanaka59

Bonjour, 




> Pendant le confinement il est arriv quelque chose dinimaginable : les douanes ont t fermes, seul les gens qui allaient bosser avaient le droit de traverser la frontire.
> Que des nations  l'intrieur de Schengen ferment leur frontires c'tait inimaginable, donc merci au SARS-CoV-2, a montr  l'UE qu'il tait possible de fermer les frontires 
> J'ai trouv a intressant que l'Allemagne, la Belgique, etc, ont refus que les franais entrent chez eux. (sauf ceux qui bossaient l-bas)
> 
> Les franais n'avaient plus le droit d'aller en Espagne ou au Luxembourg pour acheter du tabac, donc ils ont achet du tabac en France, les buralistes taient content.
> Le confinement, ou la revanche des buralistes


En parlant de fermeture de frontire : https://www.sudinfo.be/id218846/arti...eau-fermer-ses . La Belgique menace de fermer de nouveau ces frontires en cas de flamb.

On va avoir des pisode sporadique comme cela d'ouverture et de fermeture ?  ::weird::   :8O: 

Pour avoir t en Belgique depuis la rouverture de la frontire, fermer de nouveau la frontire personne ne veut en entendre parler ... Il y a mme des hostilit  parler du sujet.

Vu tout ce qu'il c'est pass , je pense plutt qu'on doit rester sur ces gardes et que l'avertissement est a prendre au srieux . ::?: 

On a t habitu au cirque une fois on y sera habitu une deuxime fois.  ::?:

----------


## Ryu2000

> La Belgique menace de fermer de nouveau ces frontires en cas de flamb.


Il est peu probable qu'il y ait un inquitant rebond de lpidmie de Covid-19. En Janvier, Fvrier, Mars il y a plus de gens qui ont la grippe qu'en Juin, Juillet, Aot, peut-tre que le SARS-CoV-2 fonctionne un peu comme a lui aussi.

C'est normal de vouloir contrler ce qui rentre quand il y a une pidmie, c'est le *protocole*  suivre. En janvier, fvrier, mars chaque jour plusieurs avions arrivaient de Chine il n'y avait aucun contrle. Maintenant on sait qu'il ne faut pas tolrer a, il faut tester tous les individus qui veulent rentrer sur ton sol.
Maintenant les nations membres de Schengen savent qu'il est important de rapidement fermer les frontires en cas de problme, il faut empcher les personnes qui portent le virus de se promener librement dans plusieurs pays.

----------


## Ryu2000

Il y a des militantes qui sont nerves :
Gouvernement Castex : Des manifestations partout en France contre  la culture du viol En Marche 



> Dnonant  la culture du viol En Marche , plusieurs milliers de manifestants ont protest vendredi  Paris et dans plusieurs villes de France contre la prsence au gouvernement de Grald Darmanin, accus de viol, et dEric Dupond-Moretti, trs critique envers le mouvement  #MeToo.


Normalement il y a la prsomption d'innocence. Quoi qu'il y a peut-tre une affaire qui a finie en non-lieu et une autre classe sans suite.

Accusation de viol : que sait-on de la plainte qui vise Grald Darmanin ?



> Les faits, selon la plaignante Sophie Patterson-Spatz, remontent  2009, alors que le futur ministre tait g de 27 ans. Sophie Patterson-Spatz l'accuse de l'avoir viole alors qu'elle sollicitait de l'aide dans une affaire judiciaire. La jeune femme, ancienne call-girl, s'tait adresse  Grald Darmanin, alors charg de mission au service des affaires juridiques de l'UMP, pour tenter de faire annuler une condamnation prononce  son encontre en 2004 pour des faits de chantage et d'appels malveillants contre un de ses anciens compagnons. Selon elle, *Grald Darmanin lui aurait fait miroiter son appui auprs de la Chancellerie en change de faveurs sexuelles.* 
> (...)
> En fvrier 2018 Grald Darmanin avait t aussi vis par une autre enqute pour "abus de faiblesse".  Cette enqute avait t classe sans suite en mai la mme anne. Elle avait t ouverte  la suite d'une plainte d'*une femme qui accusait le ministre des Comptes publics de l'avoir oblige  des relations sexuelles pour obtenir un logement et un emploi*. Les investigations n'ont "pas permis de caractriser dans tous ses lments constitutifs d'une infraction pnale", avait prcis  l'poque le parquet parquet.


a ressemble plus  des changes de bons procds, ou  un donnant-donnant qu'un viol. Il y a du consentement, la fille est ok  un moment donn.
Bon  la limite c'est du chantage, mais c'est pas totalement forc, si tu veux tu peux toujours dire "bon ben tant pis je vais me passer de ton aide, salut", quoi qu'aprs il y a la manipulation psychologique, donc je ne sais pas...
Par contre pour "abus de faiblesse" et "abus de pouvoir" a fonctionne.

----------


## ABCIWEB

> Et c'est toute la contradiction de ce foutu capitalisme, rsume en une dcision -- pleine de non-sens.


Ce n'est pas du non sens c'est une stratgie  gomtrie variable. Quand il s'agit de faire du protectionnisme pour rcuprer des taxes payes par le peuple, le gouvernement va trouver toutes les justifications possibles, par contre si cela peut gner d'une manire ou d'une autre les bnfices des multinationales, le protectionnisme devient inacceptable, repli sur soi et retour  la bougie. 

Le Japon a investi plus de 2 milliards d'euros pour relocaliser les industries indispensables au bon fonctionnement du pays. En France le gouvernement fait des prts garantis par l'tat sans aucune contrepartie. C'est ainsi qu'on voit une multitude de licenciements de la part de grosses entreprises qui sous prtexte d'un chiffre d'affaire en baisse durant le confinement, en profitent pour accroitre les dlocalisations. 

Les verts aussi auraient apprci des contreparties environnementales. Mais non, c'est comme pour le CICE et la baisse des charges sur les entreprises, le gouvernement fait des cadeaux fiscaux qui dsquilibrent le budget de l'tat sans jamais demander aucune contrepartie, pour nous dire ensuite que les comptes sont dans le rouge et donc qu'il faut rduire la redistribution, les retraites, la scu et le service public en gnral. 

Thomas Piketty disait au dbut du mandat de Macron que sa politique allait  contre courant de l'histoire: depuis 2008 le nolibralisme a montr toute l'ineptie de la loi du march, mais nous avons un prsident qui a biberonn chez Rothschild, imbu de lui-mme et de son pouvoir qu'il utilise au profit des lobbies qui l'ont port au pouvoir. Pour lui, tout est une histoire de communication pour imposer le nolibralisme  tous les niveaux, alors que l'on sait dj depuis longtemps que ce modle n'est pas viable. 

Dernirement, j'entendais tous les commentateurs politiques dire qu'il s'est construit un nouveau gouvernement sur mesure pour faire bonne figure aux prochaines prsidentielles. Comme s'il tait normal que sa proccupation principale soit les prochaines lections. Bref je n'ai entendu que des stratgies pour bouffer l'lectorat de droite, rien sur les aptitudes des nouveaux ministres pour rpondre aux dfis conomiques et environnementaux, rien non plus sur un changement de politique, ce n'est pas le sujet.

En fait, l'ultralibralisme tout comme Macron, sont au seul service d'eux-mmes. Le non sens c'est de croire qu'ils sont au service de l'tat et des citoyens.

----------


## MABROUKI

> Comme s'il tait normal que sa proccupation principale soit les prochaines lections. Bref je n'ai entendu que des stratgies pour bouffer l'lectorat de droite, rien sur les aptitudes des nouveaux ministres pour rpondre aux dfis conomiques et environnementaux, rien non plus sur un changement de politique, ce n'est pas le sujet.
> 
> En fait, l'ultralibralisme tout comme Macron, sont au seul service d'eux-mmes. Le non sens c'est de croire qu'ils sont au service de l'tat et des citoyens.



Tout les politicards  sont  comme  cela : 
1/ Primo  accder au pouvoir
2/ Secundo  durer au maximum.
Les  idologies ne sont que propagande pour avoir des partisans et prtextes pour s'emparer  du pouvoir.De la  soupe  aux morts  destine  aux nafs partisans de toutes  sortes.

Les programmes des campagnes lectorales ne sont quenfumage du bon peuple  prtextes pour s'emparer  du pouvoir.De la  soupe  aux morts  destine au bon peuple .
Concernant le bon peuple  du tant des rois et princes  son avis tait quantit ngligeable et ceux qui voquaient le bon peuple devant les rois et princes taient tenus pour  des gens niais.

----------


## el_slapper

> Thomas Piketty disait au dbut du mandat de Macron que sa politique allait  contre courant de l'histoire: depuis 2008 le nolibralisme a montr toute l'ineptie de la loi du march, mais nous avons un prsident qui a biberonn chez Rothschild, imbu de lui-mme et de son pouvoir qu'il utilise au profit des lobbies qui l'ont port au pouvoir. Pour lui, tout est une histoire de communication pour imposer le nolibralisme  tous les niveaux, alors que l'on sait dj depuis longtemps que ce modle n'est pas viable.


George Soros ne dit pas autre chose.

----------


## tanaka59

Bonsoir




> Tout les politicards  sont  comme  cela : 
> 1/ Primo  accder au pouvoir
> 2/ Secundo  durer au maximum.
> Les  idologies ne sont que propagande pour avoir des partisans et prtextes pour s'emparer  du pouvoir.De la  soupe  aux morts  destine  aux nafs partisans de toutes  sortes.
> 
> Les programmes des campagnes lectorales ne sont quenfumage du bon peuple  prtextes pour s'emparer  du pouvoir.De la  soupe  aux morts  destine au bon peuple .
> Concernant le bon peuple  du tant des rois et princes  son avis tait quantit ngligeable et ceux qui voquaient le bon peuple devant les rois et princes taient tenus pour  des gens niais.


Comme disait l'autre dans radio bistrot . "On ne nous dit pas tout !"

----------


## Jon Shannow

Bon, pour ceux qui auraient rat le Prsident. Voici un rsum. (en dessin)

----------


## MABROUKI

> Bon, pour ceux qui auraient rat le Prsident. Voici un rsum. (en dessin)


En  clair  ,l'histoire  du chauve  qui refuse  d'admettre  qu'il est afflige d'une calvitie.
S'il  le  faisait  a serait  une  revolution   copernicienne  de plus  de 360 degrs.
Cette  revolution  indite  serait qu'un politicard  admettes  qu'il  s'est tromp et fasse amende honorable

----------


## Ryu2000

Crise conomique : plutt que le chmage, Macron prfre une baisse "momentane" des salaires



> "Pour notre pays, je prfre qu'il y ait des salaires qu'on doit baisser momentanment plutt qu'il y ait des licenciements". Interrog en ce 14 juillet sur le cas de Derichebourg, filiale d'Airbus  Blagnac o les reprsentants des salaris ont sign un accord de performance collective *autorisant l'entreprise  rogner sur les primes et le 13e mois* au nom du maintien de l'emploi, Emmanuel Macron s'est dit favorable  ce qu'une entreprise y ait recours temporairement en cas de difficult.
> 
> Le chef de l'Etat explique sa prfrence  la baisse de salaire, autorise par une loi introduite par Muriel Pnicaud en 2019, "*parce qu'on met parfois des annes pour revenir vers un emploi*", alors que *la crise ne du coronavirus et du confinement pourrait dboucher sur la destruction de 800.000  un million d'emploi dans les prochains mois*. Emmanuel Macron assortit toutefois de plusieurs conditions cette faveur  une loi qui autorise les entreprises  pratiquer un "chantage  l'emploi". D'abord, il rappelle que ces dispositions doivent s'inscrire dans le cadre d'un dialogue social, au niveau de la branche professionnelle ou de celui de l'entreprise. "a ne doit pas prendre la forme d'un chantage. [...] Quand il y a de la peur dans un pays, le dialogue social a une valeur inoue parce que a permet de mettre des gens autour d'une table".


Je ne touche pas de 13e mois ni de prime, donc a ne va pas me changer grand chose  ::ptdr:: 

Mais aprs a se tient comme ide, vous prfrez vous retrouver au chmage et galrer pendant des annes pour retrouver un job, ou garder votre travail mais gagner un peu moins ? (de toute faon les augmentations taient infrieures  l'inflation, donc c'est pas nouveau de gagner moins  ::P: ).

Masque obligatoire dans les lieux clos : pourquoi attendre le 1er aot ?



> La mise en place de cette nouvelle rgle passe aussi par une question trs pratique : la dfinition de ces "lieux clos". Interrog sur BFMTV ce mardi, le porte-parole du gouvernement Gabriel Attal a assur que ce travail de dfinition sera ralis par dcret du gouvernement, dans le cadre de la loi de sortie d'tat d'urgence sanitaire, afin de savoir "de quels lieux publics on parle",  et "comment l'obligation s'applique". 
> 
> Sur LCI, le docteur Benjamin Davido a estim quant  lui qu*imposer le port du masque dans les lieux clos d'ici quinze jours permettait de faire de la "pdagogie"* , "le temps que les choses puissent se mettre en place". "Pour qu'il y ait une certaine habitude avant de rendre les choses obligatoires au sens pnal et avec une amende", a avanc cet infectiologue de l'hpital Poincar de Garches.


C'est un peu n'importe quoi de vouloir forcer les gens  porter des masques.

----------


## tanaka59

Bonjour, 




> Crise conomique : plutt que le chmage, Macron prfre une baisse "momentane" des salaires
> 
> Je ne touche pas de 13e mois ni de prime, donc a ne va pas me changer grand chose 
> 
> Mais aprs a se tient comme ide, vous prfrez vous retrouver au chmage et galrer pendant des annes pour retrouver un job, ou garder votre travail mais gagner un peu moins ? (de toute faon les augmentations taient infrieures  l'inflation, donc c'est pas nouveau de gagner moins ).


Il y a aussi le fin des 10% de prcarit en intrim et CDD qui est dans les cartons.




> Masque obligatoire dans les lieux clos : pourquoi attendre le 1er aot ?
> 
> C'est un peu n'importe quoi de vouloir forcer les gens  porter des masques.


Comme c'est n'importe quoi de ne pas respecter la distanciation sociale ... Belgique 11 millions d'habitants et 2 jours pour rendre le masque obligatoire. France 67 millions et 3 semaines pour pondre un truc ... 

Porter un masque est une protection rtroactive si tout le monde le porte.

Les asiatiques y sont dj coutumier ... a croire que pour le reste du monde c'est une pratique trange. Je ne trouve pas pour ma part . Que cela soit obligatoire est mme normale .

----------


## Ryu2000

> Les asiatiques y sont dj coutumier ...


Ouais l-bas la densit de population est lev, donc ds que tu toussotes un peu tu mets un masques pour protger les autres.
Les asiatiques pensent aux autres, en France on a un autre logiciel et quand on est malade on en a rien  foutre des autres.

Au tout dbut de la maladie a avait du sens de porter un masque, mais l c'est bizarre de relancer un truc en aot, les mdias parlent beaucoup d'une seconde vague, alors que si a se trouve il n'y aura rien du tout.
On verra bien en aot  quel point cette rgle sera respecte.

C'est marrant comme en France les masques sont passs d'inutile  obligatoire.
Coronavirus: Agns Buzyn estime "totalement inutile" le port de masque pour les non-contamins
Le truc c'est qu'il n'y a pas de test en France, donc dans le doute il faut porter un masque.

Sibeth Ndiaye "Le prsident ne porte pas de masque parce qu'il n'y en a pas besoin lorsqu'on respecte la distance de protection"
 Je dconseille le port de masques  annonce Emmanuel Macron
Coronavirus : porter un masque chirurgical pour se protger ne sert  rien
Coronavirus.  Il est strictement interdit de vendre des masques mdicaux aux particuliers

----------


## halaster08

> Porter un masque est une protection rtroactive si tout le monde le porte.
> 
> Les asiatiques y sont dj coutumier ... a croire que pour le reste du monde c'est une pratique trange. Je ne trouve pas pour ma part . Que cela soit obligatoire est mme normale .


Tu rponds a Ryu, la logique et lui a fait deux, pour ma part je pense que a ne devrait pas tre obligatoire, mais juste une mesure de bon sens que tout le monde devrait appliqu sans attendre qu'on nous l'ordonne. Quand les masques taient en pnuries les gens rlaient pour en avoir, maintenant qu'ils en ont personne ne veux les mettre ...




> Belgique 11 millions d'habitants et 2 jours pour rendre le masque obligatoire. France 67 millions et 3 semaines pour pondre un truc ...


J'ai pas suivi les annonces du gouvernement belge mais celui France a pass son temps a dire que les masques taient inutiles pendant la pnurie, du coup ils ne pouvaient les rendre obligatoire tout de suite, a aurait t trop voyant

----------


## Ryu2000

> pour ma part je pense que a ne devrait pas tre obligatoire


Bon ben voil !
De toute faon le gouvernement a tout fait  l'envers, le protocole normalement c'est :
tout le monde porte un masquetout le monde se fait tester pour trouver les porteurs sainson confine les maladeson traite les maladeson trace ventuellement les malades pour prvenir ceux qui ont t en contact avec eux de se refaire tester

On verra si a va faire un autre gros pic :


Macron fait une blague :
EMMANUEL MACRON EXCLUT UNE HAUSSE D'IMPTS POUR FAIRE FACE  L'EXPLOSION DES DPENSES PUBLIQUES



> Le chef de l'Etat a ainsi refus de revenir sur l'impt sur la fortune. "*Nous avons obtenu le rang numro 1 en termes d'attractivit en Europe*", s'est-il justifi.
> Et d'ajouter: "Est-ce que je vais dire les yeux dans les yeux en sortie de crise 'la priorit cest de remonter limpt sur le revenu de ceux qui gagnent le plus?' Non a ne rglera rien, *a dcouragera plutt un enrichissement par le travail*".
> Emmanuel Macron a toutefois estim qu'une "option" tait "possible" mais  la main du gouvernement. Il s'agirait de "*dcaler un peu pour les plus fortuns d'entre nous la suppression de la taxe d'habitation*".


Quand le gouvernement n'augmente pas des impts il augmente des taxes existantes ou crer de nouvelles taxes.
"La taxe sur le soda n'a qu'un but: rapporter de l'argent  l'Etat"



> "Selon une tude scientifique, les comportements changent  partir d'une augmentation de 20 % du prix. En dessous de 20% mme si on le trouve cher, on l'achte quand mme", explique Patrick Mullie, professeur de dittique  la VUB. En fait, pour lui, la somme ainsi gagne avec la taxe soda devrait surtout servir  diminuer les cotisations patronales sur le travail...
> 
> "Le but n'est pas de lutter contre l'obsit"


Que ce soit avec le tabac, l'alcool, le diesel ou n'importe quoi c'est toujours pareil, on augmente un peu le prix pour que tu continues d'en consommer autant mais que tu paies plus cher.
Les taxes sur le diesel et le tabac rapportent des milliards  l'tat.

----------


## Darkzinus

> C'est un peu n'importe quoi de vouloir forcer les gens  porter des masques.


T'es spcialiste en pidmiologie ?

----------


## David_g

> Masque obligatoire dans les lieux clos : pourquoi attendre le 1er aot ?
> 
> C'est un peu n'importe quoi de vouloir forcer les gens  porter des masques.


Oui, c'est honteux de vouloir protger les gens. Sinon le phnomne d'arolisation vient seulement d'tre reconnu officiellement.
Donc oui, cela me parait cohrent d'essayer de limiter cela au prix d'un petit effort.





> Tu rponds a Ryu, la logique et lui a fait deux, pour ma part je pense que a ne devrait pas tre obligatoire, mais juste une mesure de bon sens que tout le monde devrait appliqu sans attendre qu'on nous l'ordonne. Quand les masques taient en pnuries les gens rlaient pour en avoir, maintenant qu'ils en ont personne ne veux les mettre ...


Oui dans l'idal, on se rendrait compte que cela sert  protger principalement les autres et que donc faut mettre le sien pour que les autres aient envie de te protger.

----------


## Ryu2000

Oui ben c'est bon j'ai loup une phrase, je ne sais plus ce que j'essayais de dire, mais il n'y a pas de quoi en faire une horloge...
Mais je crois qu'en gros le truc que je trouve bizarre c'est que a redmarre en aot, quand tout semble fini.
Pendant des semaines on a eu le droit de faire plein de choses sans masque, c'est bizarre que a devienne obligatoire dans 2 semaines et demi.
Les masques taient utile au dbut pour ne pas contaminer les autres, mais ce qui serait encore plus utile ce serait d'tre test, a pourrait tre pratique de savoir qu'on est contamin (surtout quand on a aucun symptme).

Apparemment il y a moyen de faire quelque chose en pharmacie :
Coronavirus : les pharmacies dsormais autorises  raliser des tests srologiques rapides



> Le rsultat de ces tests apparat en quelques minutes. Sil est positif, il faudra aller en laboratoire de biologie pour une prise de sang


Comme le gouvernement se plante systmatiquement, il est probable qu'il n'y ait pas de seconde vague  ::mouarf:: 
Masques, tests, mdicaments... La France est-elle prte  affronter une deuxime vague de Covid-19 ?



> La question, incontournable, lui a bien videmment t pose, ce mardi 14 juillet. Et sa rponse a t sans appel. "Nous serons prts" en cas de seconde vague de l'pidmie du Covid-19, a assur Emmanuel Macron. "*Nous avons  la fois les stocks et les approvisionnements qui sont scuriss et nous avons l'organisation au plus prs du terrain, qui permettrait de faire face  une recrudescence, si elle tait l*", a ensuite insist le chef de l'Etat. Focus sur ce dispositif.


C'est mieux d'avoir le stock et ne pas avoir  s'en servir que le contraire.
Lors de la prochaine pandmie on devrait tre mieux prpar et on devrait viter le confinement global. (on aura des tests, des masques et du paractamol)



> Alors que "lpidmie repart", a-t-il dit, Emmanuel Macron a exprim, ce mardi 14 juillet,  le souhait de "permettre  toute personne en sans prescription mdicale, mme quand elle na pas de symptmes, si elle a un doute, une crainte, de pouvoir aller se faire tester". Il a ajout : "*Je ne veux pas de nouveau confinement pour le pays, et nous sommes en train de tout faire pour viter une nouvelle vague et pour avoir une approche diffrencie si elle apparaissait. C'est pour cela qu'il faut tester.*"
> 
> Toujours selon le prsident de la Rpublique, la France procde actuellement  370.000 tests par semaine, chiffre pouvant grimper jusqu' 700.000 en cas de ncessit. Un seuil jug suffisant par le Conseil scientifique.
> (...)
> Le 18 juin, les ministres de lEconomie et de la Sant ont annonc que des travaux taient engags avec les laboratoires Seqens, Upsa et Sanofi "pour que, *dici trois ans, la France soit en mesure de reproduire, conditionner et distribuer du paractamol*". En parallle, le gouvernement a prsent une liste "non exhaustive" de produits "impliqus dans la prise en charge des patients Covid-19", pour lesquels pourraient tre envisags des investissements destins  leur dveloppement ou  leur relocalisation.


Si jamais il y a un SARS-CoV-3 en 2022 on sera prt pour lutter contre ce Covid-21.

----------


## MABROUKI

> Masque obligatoire dans les lieux clos : pourquoi attendre le 1er aot ?


Chez moi face  une "telle pompeuse loi"  (en fait cela relve d'un rglement de police pris par le ministre de lintrieur et discut en conseil des ministres) dj en vigueur chez moi ,les particuliers (commerants") et mme les administrations ont pris l'initiative de le dfinir face  la "vaguit de la loi".
D'ailleurs  la SNCF et la RATP ont lev le flou : les gares munis d'enceintes ont t dclares enceintes prives d'office.
Il reste donc le monument temple  du Panthon  comme  seul lieu public clos sans propritaires.

Les commerants ont mis un ruban "barrire"  rouge  l'entre pour dlimiter leur espace priv .
De plus ils vous acculent dans l'espace public (rue,trottoir ou place ) et narquois se mettent du bon cot (celui de ltat) et refusent de vous servir si vous ntes pas porteur de masque.
L'ide  a t adopt mme par les administrations qui l'ont trouv salvatrice puisque des vigiles ont t mis en place pour ne permettre l'entre des usages que par groupe de 2  3 personnes munis obligatoirement de masques,ce qui conduit le public  faire des queues sur le trottoir.
Au final l'ide d'espace public s'est rduite  sa portion congrue: le trottoir,ou la rue ou le cimetire public panthon chez moi (les cimetires tant prives chez moi ey payants).
Et l'injonction de porter le masque a t dlgu  des oprateurs privs ,dont l'amende se rduit  ne pas vous servir.
Ltat  s'est ainsi retrouv  au rang d'incapable notoire,voire d'inutile.

----------


## tanaka59

Bonsoir, 




> Quand le gouvernement n'augmente pas des impts il augmente des taxes existantes ou crer de nouvelles taxes.
> "La taxe sur le soda n'a qu'un but: rapporter de l'argent  l'Etat"
> 
> Que ce soit avec le tabac, l'alcool, le diesel ou n'importe quoi c'est toujours pareil, on augmente un peu le prix pour que tu continues d'en consommer autant mais que tu paies plus cher.
> Les taxes sur le diesel et le tabac rapportent des milliards  l'tat.


En parlant de taxe : 

https://www.universfreebox.com/artic...ouygues-et-sfr
https://www.journaldugeek.com/2020/0...est-il-menace/

Remettre une taxe ou une limitation sur la data pour les forfaits fixes et mobile ... Au temps du tltravail  ::aie::  ??? C'est juste pour masquer la cration d'une nouvelle taxe tlcom car en France on paye pas assez cher nos forfait tlcom.

Dans le mme accabit je viens de retrouver des articles de 2017/2018. Dans le cadre du paquet tlcom europen , l'UE veut :

> un taxation sur la "TV" et la pub , la taxe audiovisuelle qui disparait en France n'est qu'un leur pour tre recre
> encourager le passage  la RNT dite radio numrique terrestre (la priode2018-2028 doit tre transitoire), comme le passage au tout TNT l'ide est de faire en sorte que se cre des "radios  pages" pour que les europens et d'empocher de la TVA au passage (bah oui il y aura toujours des pigeons pour s'abonner)
> un taxe tlcom , en somme un sorte de redevance internet (bah oui trop de monde regarde la TV par une box ou alors regarde Netflix et ils payent pas assez dimpts en Europe  ::ptdr:: )




> Tu rponds a Ryu, la logique et lui a fait deux, pour ma part je pense que a ne devrait pas tre obligatoire, mais juste une mesure de bon sens que tout le monde devrait appliqu sans attendre qu'on nous l'ordonne. Quand les masques taient en pnuries les gens rlaient pour en avoir, maintenant qu'ils en ont personne ne veux les mettre ...
> 
> J'ai pas suivi les annonces du gouvernement belge mais celui France a pass son temps a dire que les masques taient inutiles pendant la pnurie, du coup ils ne pouvaient les rendre obligatoire tout de suite, a aurait t trop voyant


Je vis en France  la frontire Belge ... donc je suis l'actualit des peux pays . Je n'ai pas attendu les prconisations des mdias et des autorits pour porter le masque.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Remettre une taxe ou une limitation sur la data pour les forfaits fixes et mobile ...


Il me semble que cette ide a t propose et que quasiment personne ne la soutient.




> Je n'ai pas attendu les prconisations des mdias et des autorits pour porter le masque.


Les rgles devraient tre publies la semaine prochaine.
Pour l'instant il parait que dans les salles de sports les gens n'auront pas  porter de masque, c'est dj pas mal.

Le port du masque sera obligatoire "ds la semaine prochaine" dans les lieux publics clos



> Quid des ventuelles sanctions ? Dans les transports en commun, o le masque est dj obligatoire, les contrevenants s'exposent  une amende de 135 euros. "*Quand on met en place une obligation, il faut qu'il y ait une sanction en face*", a dclar sur franceinfo Gabriel Attal, le porte-parole du gouvernement, sans prciser le dtail des futures contraventions.
> 
> L'hypothse d'une telle obligation avait t avance mardi par Emmanuel Macron, voquant "par exemple" la date du 1er aot mais *sans prciser les sites concerns*. "Si on constatait avant cette date que l'pidmie reprenait, on avancerait cette chance mais ce n'est pas la peine d'angoisser la population, avait ensuite estim le Premier ministre. Quant aux entreprises, elles doivent grer au cas par cas, en fonction des situations."


Le gouvernement veut diminuer les impots des entreprises :
L'excutif veut baisser les impts de production de 20 milliards d'euros



> Le patronat n'avait sans doute pas rv pareil montant. Le gouvernement est dcid  couper dans les impts de production  hauteur de 20 milliards d'euros, un niveau bien suprieur  ce qui tait voqu jusqu' prsent.  Ce sera une baisse massive, de deux fois 10 milliards d'euros. Dix milliards d'euros en 2021, 10 milliards d'euros en 2022 , a annonc Bruno Le Maire mercredi soir sur France 2.
> 
> Pour justifier cette dcision, le ministre de l'Economie et des Finances met en avant la volont du gouvernement de  *relocaliser notre industrie pour tre souverains sur les mdicaments, sur l'automobile, sur l'aronautique* .  *Si vous voulez que les entreprises industrielles s'installent sur les territoires, il ne faut pas qu'elles payent - avant mme qu'elles fassent des bnfices - cinq fois plus d'impts de production qu'en Allemagne* , a-t-il encore justifi.


On va voir comment a va voluer, c'est super louche puisque a semble une bonne ide de loin. (les 20 milliards il faudra bien les rcuprer ailleurs)

En tout cas c'est toujours constructif de critiquer la super spcialisation, c'est comme quand une usine au Japon fabriquait un composant utilis dans plein de voitures et que a a stopp toute l'industrie automobile.
600.000 voitures perdues dans le monde  cause de Fukushima

a semble un peu trop beau pour tre vrai, le gouvernement dit qu'il veut que les entreprises produisent en France. C'est vraiment surprenant, a va  l'encontre de leur idologie mondialiste.
La France se dsindustrialise depuis des annes, il n'y a plus que du tourisme et des services...

----------


## Ryu2000

Melenchon est content de lui parce qu'en 2012 il avait dit que c'tait grave que la France ne produise pas de Paractamol :



Jean Castex fait de beaux discours :
Jean Castex sattend  une rcession indite et des drames humains



> Les perspectives de l'conomie franaises sont dcidment bien sombres, pour 2020. Le Premier ministre Jean Castex a prdit devant le Snat une rcession de 11%, "la plus svre" depuis la cration des comptes nationaux. Et "des drames humains" sont en vue, a-t-il soulign, lors de sa dclaration de politique gnrale. "Derrire les donnes comptables, des drames humains, des territoires meurtris. Tout cela nous devons le prvoir, l'accompagner, le soulager", a-t-il ajout.
> 
> Hier, Jean Castex a dvoil dans sa dclaration de politique gnrale ses mesures afin de "ressouder" la France branle par la crise du coronavirus, *en rigeant la "lutte contre le chmage" en priorit "absolue" de la fin du quinquennat* et en insistant sur le rle des territoires. Face aux dputs pour son grand oral 12 jours aprs sa prise de fonction, le Premier ministre a affirm que sa "premire ambition, immense" sera de "rconcilier ces France si diffrentes, les souder ou les ressouder".

----------


## tanaka59

Bonsoir, 

Une "bonne nouvelle" : https://www.francetvinfo.fr/internet...f_4046759.html 

-95% d'appel indsirable depuis mars ! 5  6 par jours en temps normal ... A peine 20 depuis le 15 mai ...

----------


## Jipt

> Une "*bonne* nouvelle" : https://www.francetvinfo.fr/internet...f_4046759.html


Oui, enfin, il y a encore  faire, hein : 


> Un dcret dterminera en outre "les jours et horaires ainsi que la frquence auxquels *la prospection* commerciale par voie tlphonique non sollicite *peut avoir lieu*".


Donc elle n'est pas supprime, pas interdite, comme on aurait pu l'esprer.

Et rien n'explique comment a va se passer, ce qu'il va nous falloir faire pour tre dbarrass de ce flau.

----------


## tanaka59

> Oui, enfin, il y a encore  faire, hein : 
> Donc elle n'est pas supprime, pas interdite, comme on aurait pu l'esprer.
> 
> Et rien n'explique comment a va se passer, ce qu'il va nous falloir faire pour tre dbarrass de ce flau.


Parade tout simplement radicale. Mettre un tlphone avec filtre "physique". Celui qui appelle et a vraiment besoin appuie sur une touche. Sinon l'appelle est automatiquement jart. Simple et efficace ... Il y aussi la liste verte et la la liste rouge ... Verte passe sans filtre, rouge bloquant ou indsirable.

----------


## Jipt

> Parade tout simplement radicale. Mettre un tlphone avec filtre "physique". Celui qui appelle et a vraiment besoin appuie sur *une touche*. Sinon l'appel est automatiquement jart. Simple et efficace ...


 *une touche* de *son* tlphone, je suppose. Et tu mets a en place comment ?
Tu imposes  tous tes contacts familiaux / amicaux / professionnels de *penser  appuyer* sur la touche qui va bien (et qui leur a t communique auparavant) pendant qu'ils entendent le message annonant le rpondeur, mais est-ce que mon oprateur propose ce service ?
Jamais entendu parler.




> Il y aussi la liste verte et la la liste rouge ... Verte passe sans filtre, rouge bloquant ou indsirable.


Qui les met en place, ces listes ? Encore l'oprateur ?
Jamais entendu parler non plus.

Pas simple, pas simple au quotidien : pour les appels classiques de la belle-mre, du gamin, oui a peut aller ; mais si tu appelles un nouveau fournisseur et qu'il doit te rappeler, faut mettre en place tout le toutim, pas glop

----------


## Ryu2000

> Jamais entendu parler.


Apparemment a existe vraiment :
Sur fixe ou sur mobile, comment bloquer le dmarchage tlphonique ?



> Un problme demeure : celui de votre tlphone fixe, la ligne de votre domicile, souvent privilgie par les dmarcheurs pour qui l'heure des repas tient lieu de prime time pour vous joindre  coup sr. Si certains oprateurs permettent de filtrer les appels, certains tlphones savent dsormais presque  coup sr vous viter les coups de fil importuns. L'invention est simple. Elle vient de Panasonic. Le constructeur a rajout dans certains de ses tlphones sans fil domestiques une tape supplmentaire pour qui voudrait vous joindre.
> 
> *Si un appel arrive d'un numro qui ne serait pas dans vos contacts, le tlphone dcrochera seul, avec un message vocal simple : "Pour joindre votre correspondant, tapez 1".* Une instruction limpide pour un interlocuteur humain. Mais suffisante dans l'essentiel des cas  drouter les robots d'appel qui composent votre numro et ne vous passent un vendeur qu'une fois que vous avez dcroch. Jamais le robot ne saura rpondre  la requte, et mme le tlconseiller prenant l'appel n'a sur son cran les outils pour le faire. De quoi vous pargner plus de 95% des appels de tlvendeurs. Panasonic a intgr le systme  plusieurs de ses engins, sans surcot notable : le TGH-720FR en photo ci-dessus cote ainsi une soixantaine d'euros environ.


Pendant le confinement il y a des maisons qui ont t harceles par des appelles "isolation  1".

Apparemment il y a une option dans la freebox qui pourrait diminuer ce type d'appel :
Trop de dmarchage tlphonique sur votre Freebox ? activez loption anti-spam voix

----------


## MABROUKI

> Qui les met en place, ces listes ? Encore l'oprateur ?
> Jamais entendu parler non plus.


J'ignore comment ses listes sont gres,mais je suppose que c'est  loprateur  puisque j'ai moyen de mettre quelqu'un sur ma "liste noire" (pas rouge).
Bien entendu ,le premier appel indsirable est "subi".
S'il y a beaucoup d'appels de type publicitaires(chez moi les appels publicitaires sont prohibs,seuls les messages publicitaires sont autoriss),alors il faut casser le tlphone ou recruter un souffre douleur .

----------


## Jipt

> (chez moi les appels publicitaires sont prohibs, seuls les messages publicitaires sont autoriss)


C'est quoi la diffrence ?




> alors il faut casser le tlphone ou recruter un souffre douleur .


et comme a je ne peux plus communiquer lgitimement ? 
Ou il faut que j'embauche un esclave, qui va me coter des sous ?
Ah la la, pauvre monde...

----------


## MABROUKI

> C'est quoi la diffrence ?
> 
> 
> et comme a je ne peux plus communiquer lgitimement ? 
> Ou il faut que j'embauche un esclave, qui va me coter des sous ?
> Ah la la, pauvre monde...


Mais si,si avec tout le monde.
Ah bah ,un numro mis sur la liste noire ne peut te joindre,tu entends mme pas l'appel et tu peux dormir tranquillement.
Nanmoins ce numero mis  l'index peux toujours  t'envoyer des messages publicitaires et tu dois nettoyer rgulirement la boite de rception des messages de "ces messages indsirables et inutiles".

----------


## Jipt

> Ah bah, un *numro* mis sur la liste noire ne peut te joindre, tu entends mme pas *l'appel* et tu peux dormir tranquillement.


Ah, l tu parles de tlphonie




> Nanmoins ce numro mis  l'index peut toujours  t'envoyer des messages publicitaires et tu dois nettoyer rgulirement la *boite de rception des messages* de "ces messages indsirables et inutiles".


et l tu parles de messagerie lectronique, rien  voir, au dpart on ne parlait que du drangement par tlphone.

----------


## ABCIWEB

> Le gouvernement veut diminuer les impots des entreprises :
> L'excutif veut baisser les impts de production de 20 milliards d'euros


Avec le CICE d'Hollande et les baisses de charges du pacte de responsabilit, on en tait dj  26 milliards par an de baisse de cotisations sociales pour les entreprises. Dans le paquet, il y a une baisse prenne de 6 points des cotisations d'assurance maladie, baisse des cotisations de retraites complmentaires, et baisse des cotisations de l'assurance chmage. Faut pas s'tonner que l'on nous dise que les caisses sont vides et qu'il faut rformer les retraites et l'assurance chmage. La scu sera la prochaine tape.

Bien entendu je ne compte pas la suppression de l'impt sur la fortune et autres cadeaux fiscaux de Macron, flat taxe, etc. Alors bon, on en est plus  20 milliards prs et l'on nous dira ensuite que les rformes sont plus que jamais ncessaires. 




> a semble un peu trop beau pour tre vrai, le gouvernement dit qu'il veut que les entreprises produisent en France.


Ceux qui pensent que c'est une mesure pour rpondre  la crise du covid ont tout faux. C'tait dj dans les cartons bien avant cette crise, pour preuve cet article de libration qui date du 14 octobre 2019 (alors qu'elle est apparue en Chine le 17 novembre 2019). C'est toujours le mme principe de taxes en moins sans aucune contre partie au dtriment du service public et plus prcisment au dtriment des collectivits locales qui verront une fois de plus leurs recettes diminuer aprs la suppression des taxes d'habitation.

Aujourd'hui on utilise simplement la crise du covid comme prtexte mais en guise de changement de politique, nous avons juste un changement de vocabulaire, c'est tout. Avant le covid on parlait plus de "comptitivit" et maintenant on parle plus volontiers de "relocalisation", mais on continue et l'on accentue toujours la mme politique de cadeaux pour les plus riches.

Au passage, les taxes sur les gafa faut oublier aussi. C'tait de belles promesses mais la justice europenne vient de donner raison  l'Irlande et  Apple dont le taux d'imposition avait t abaiss  0.005% (non je ne me suis pas tromp) en 2014. Cela va tre dur de refuser de traiter avec les Anglais mme s'ils se transforment en paradis fiscal.

----------


## Ryu2000

Ce n'est pas hyper pratique d'tre oblig de porter un masque au restaurant.
Et dans les tablissements sportifs c'est super chiant (surtout  la piscine ^^), dans les salles de sports a ne sert  rien, tout le monde touche les mmes barres et les mmes poids, les gens qui utilisent les machines les nettoient quand ils ont fini, mais pour le reste c'est plus compliqu.

Pays-Bas, Danemark, Sude et Autriche : la frugalit en trompe-l'oeil des "radins" de l'Union europenne



> Les Pays-Bas, quant  eux, auraient d'autres bonnes raisons de tout faire pour sauvegarder le march unique. A la faveur de la libre circulation des capitaux, ce paradis fiscal aux 15.000  entreprises botes aux lettres  (ayant une adresse aux Pays-Bas sans y avoir la moindre activit) opre sur ses  partenaires  une vritable prdation. Le Tax Justice Network estime dans un rapport que  *les Pays-Bas sont l'un des pays qui a le plus bnfici de son appartenance  l'UE, en particulier parce qu'ils jouent un rle cl dans la stratgie d'vitement fiscal des multinationales* . S'agissant de l'impt sur les socits, le montant du manque  gagner s'lverait pour les autres Europens  10 milliards de dollars par an. La France est d'ailleurs largement victime de cette stratgie de dumping, de nombreux grands groupes franais (Airbus Group, Gemalto, Renault-Nissan, Danone, Cap Gemini, Air Liquide et beaucoup d'autres) y ayant leur sige social ou des filiales. Le patronat batave semble d'ailleurs conscient de ce qu'il aurait  perdre en cas de dsintgration de l'Union europenne. Aussi ses reprsentants ont-ils sign en juin, avec leurs homologues italiens de la Cofindustria, un communiqu commun appelant   la solidarit sous la forme de subventions et de prts qui aideront les rgions et les secteurs qui en ont le plus besoin .
> 
> *Il faut rappeler pour finir que trois des quatre frugaux bnficient (avec l'Allemagne) de rabais dans le cadre du budget pluriannuel de l'Union. Le Danemark a droit  une ristourne annuelle de 144 millions d'euros, les Pays-Bas de 768 millions et la Sude de 205 millions. Jusqu'en 2016, l'Autriche avait elle aussi sa part : 60 millions par an.* Aprs le Brexit et en raison du manque  gagner que reprsente la disparition de la quote-part britannique au CFP (cadre financier pluriannuel), certains pays, dont la France, ont souhait remettre en cause ces ristournes. Les frugaux se sont montrs inflexibles jusque-l et les discussions sur le budget 2021-2027 s'ternisent.


Plan de relance de l'UE: Macron tape du poing sur la table pour sortir des blocages



> Selon les confidences des autres dlgations, le prsident franais se serait emport  plusieurs reprises pendant ses critiques. Selon une source europenne, il a affirm que ctait la France et lAllemagne qui allaient  payer ce plan  et  *quils se battent pour lintrt de lEurope quand les frugaux sont gostes et ne font aucune concession* .  Il a ajout quil tait prt  sen aller plutt que davoir un mauvais accord , a prcis cette mme source.


====
Edit :
Voici un scnario intressant :
Sommet europen : Un chec peut dboucher sur la sortie de la zone euro de plusieurs pays



> Il faut redouter ce risque avant tout ?
> Sans accord des Vingt-Sept sur plan de relance, les taux des dettes publiques des pays les plus fragiles, qui ont besoin de ressources financires pour faire face  lurgence sociale, vont senvoler. Cest par ce mcanisme que lEurope pourrait senfoncer dans une violente crise. *On risque a minima lamorce dune spirale austritaire dans des pays comme lItalie.* Il faut prendre au srieux lhypothse quun chec dfinitif dbouche sur la sortie de la zone euro de plusieurs pays. Les regards se tournent du ct de lItalie
> 
> Quel intrt pour lItalie ?
> *Cela lui permettrait de montiser sa dette publique en faisant racheter celle-ci par sa propre banque centrale.* Dans ce cas, ce pays ne connatrait pas de hausse de son taux dintrt. Certes, a peut fonctionner  court terme, mais la zone euro tout entire finira par en souffrir Avec, en prime, *une explosion de la monnaie unique.*


Jespre que le gouvernement est en de crer une nouvelle monnaie au cas o l'euro viendrait  disparatre. Dans le doute il vaut mieux tre prt.

a rappelle un scnario de 2011 :
Est-ce vrai que l'Allemagne a commenc  rimprimer des deutsch marks au dbut des annes 2010 en prvision de chocs importants?

----------


## MABROUKI

> Ce n'est pas hyper pratique d'tre oblig de porter un masque au restaurant.
> Et dans les tablissements sportifs c'est super chiant (surtout  la piscine ^^), dans les salles de sports a ne sert  rien, tout le monde touche les mmes barres et les mmes poids, les gens qui utilisent les machines les nettoient quand ils ont fini, mais pour le reste c'est plus compliqu.


Chez moi les restos sont autoriss seulement  vendre des plats  emporter.
Je pense que manger avec une "museliere" comme un chien dangereux est impossible ,& mme sparer les tables des clients par des panneaux plexiglas nemperche pas le virus de gambader.
De mme dans tous lieux ou l'on consomme (bars, cafs etc...)
Les salles de sport galement  cause des barres et tralalas.
Chez moi,les lieux  accueillant des activits de divertissement galement y compris les plages sont interdites et mme les lieux austres comme les mosques, universits etc...
Une atmosphre de fin du monde ou il nous reste qu' acheter un chapelet pour grener les heures qui nous restent  vivre.
Pour  des personnes jeunes  y compris les enfants a doit tre insupportables & chiant.!!!!

----------


## MABROUKI

> Pays-Bas, Danemark, Sude et Autriche : la frugalit en trompe-l'oeil des "radins" de l'Union europenne
> 
> 
> 
> 
> a rappelle un scnario de 2011 :
> Est-ce vrai que l'Allemagne a commenc  rimprimer des deutsch marks au dbut des annes 2010 en prvision de chocs importants?


Ces tractations pour arriver  un accord budgetaire demontre ab-absurdo que l'approbation du budget UE doit etre  du ressort du Parlement et non du Conseil de l'UE.
Vote  la majorit absolue en moins de temps qu'il faut pour le dfendre par le prsident  du Conseil de l'UE.

Car budget de relance ou pas ,tout budget est un train de mesures fiscales qui doit tre adopt non par un gvt(le Conseil) mais par les reprsentants du peuple.
Ces tractations  seraient considres comme une hrsie dmocratique si le budget Allemand,ou Danois ou Italien tait pris en otage par le Conseil des Ministres de chacun de ces pays

----------


## ABCIWEB

> Ces tractations pour arriver  un accord budgetaire demontre ab-absurdo que l'approbation du budget UE doit etre  du ressort du Parlement et non du Conseil de l'UE.
> Vote  la majorit absolue en moins de temps qu'il faut pour le dfendre par le prsident  du Conseil de l'UE.
> 
> Car budget de relance ou pas ,tout budget est un train de mesures fiscales qui doit tre adopt non par un gvt(le Conseil) mais par les reprsentants du peuple.
> Ces tractations  seraient considres comme une hrsie dmocratique si le budget Allemand,ou Danois ou Italien tait pris en otage par le Conseil des Ministres de chacun de ces pays


On peut discuter du rle du parlement par rapport au rle de la commission mais dans tous les cas il ne faut pas qu'un budget de relance impose un train de mesures fiscales car les besoins sont diffrents pour chaque pays, autant pour le montant ncessaire que pour l'affectation de ce budget. Il est dj impossible d'tablir des mesures communes pour diminuer le CO2 puisque les sources d'mission sont diffrentes pour chaque pays, alors pour un plan de relance ce serait encore plus absurde.

----------


## MABROUKI

> On peut discuter du rle du parlement par rapport au rle de la commission mais dans tous les cas il ne faut pas qu'un budget de relance impose un train de mesures fiscales car les besoins sont diffrents pour chaque pays, autant pour le montant ncessaire que pour l'affectation de ce budget. Il est dj impossible d'tablir des mesures communes pour diminuer le CO2 puisque les sources d'mission sont diffrentes pour chaque pays, alors pour un plan de relance ce serait encore plus absurde.


Aucun budget digne de ce nom dans le monde ne peut etre finance que par des impots nouveaux ou existants(hausse).
Qui edicte  ces mesures fiscales et comment est un detail qui n'as aucune importance .
Le fait de l'appeler Plan de Relance c'est juste pour dire  que c'est des subventions( non des prts)  c..d des dons a fonds perdus de l'UE AUX Etats membres ,mais l'UE reprendra d'une main ce qu'elle  a donn d'une autre  sous forme de contributions solidaires  des Etats membres .
Et  ces contributions des Etats membres  sont  des impts locaux(nationaux)
Point.
Il   n 'existe  pas  dans l'orthodoxie financire de corne  d'abondance  d'ou l'argent coulerait  flot .
Dans un budget  il   y a  une colonnes Recettes  qui fait face  une colonne Dpenses

----------


## ABCIWEB

> Aucun budget digne de ce nom dans le monde ne peut etre finance que par des impots nouveaux ou existants(hausse).
> Le fait de l'appeler Plan de Relance c'est juste pour dire  que c'est des subventions( non des prts)  c..d des dons a fonds perdus de l'UE AUX Etats membres ,mais l'UE reprendra d'une main ce qu'elle  a donn d'une autre  sous forme de contributions solidaires  des Etats membres .
> Et  ces contributions des Etats membres  sont  des impts locaux(nationaux)
> Point.
> Il   n 'existe  pas  dans l'orthodoxie financire de corne  d'abondance  d'ou l'argent coulerait  flot .
> Dans un budget  il   y a  une colonnes Recettes  qui fait face  une colonne Dpenses


Orthodoxie financire... qusaco ? lol tu parles comme un politicien... 

Cela fait des annes que la BCE rachte de la dette. Ils n'ont pas cr de nouveaux impts pour autant, ce n'est pas le but puisqu'il s'agit de soutenir l'conomie, et non pas de niquer la consommation car sans consommation l'conomie s'croule. Cela revient grosso modo  faire marcher la planche  billets et ils peuvent bien faire la mme chose pour le covid mme si c'est sous une forme diffrente.

L'orthodoxie financire c'est le discours des hommes politiques pour faire flipper le peuple et qu'il accepte des rformes, mais la ralit est toute diffrente comme d'habitude.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Cela fait des annes que la BCE rachte de la dette. Ils n'ont pas cr de nouveaux impts pour autant


Ben si, de la dette c'est de l'impt diffr, en ce moment les tats s'endettent rapidement (parce qu'ils paient une partie du chmage partiel), en principe quand on emprunte de l'argent il faut le rembourser et a se traduit systmatiquement par des crations dimpts et de taxes.

Pour le moment Macron tient des beaux discours :
Impts : Macron envisage de dcaler la fin de la taxe dhabitation pour les plus aiss



> Le prsident a promis mardi une relance sans hausse fiscale, excluant notamment un retour de lISF. Mais *la suppression de la taxe dhabitation pour les 20% de Franais les plus aiss pourrait tre un peu dcale.*


Le problme c'est que a va tre compliqu d'augmenter les impts vu que le chmage va gonfler rapidement.
Les conomistes prient pour des nouvelles entreprises poussent sur les cendres des entreprises qui auront fait faillite (parce que c'est comme a qu'est cens fonctionn la capitalisme), mais c'est pas gagn...

----------


## ABCIWEB

> Ben si, de la dette c'est de l'impt diffr, en ce moment les tats s'endettent rapidement (parce qu'ils paient une partie du chmage partiel), en principe il quand on emprunte de l'argent il faut le rembourser et a se traduit systmatiquement par des crations dimpts et de taxes.


Tu n'as rien compris... As-tu lu l'article que j'ai mis en lien quand je dis que la BCE rachte de la dette ?  Il est clairement dit que cela revient  crer de la monnaie. C'est bien pour cela que les partis conservateurs allemands ont saisi la cour constitutionnelle de Karlsruhe pour demander de justifier d'avantage le Quantitative Easing, car cela pourrait conduire  une dvaluation de la monnaie et  de l'inflation, ce qui est le cauchemar des allemands (souvenir de l'aprs guerre 14-18) et n'arrange pas non plus ceux qui vivent de leurs rentes financires. Mais dans la mesure o tous les pays du monde font marcher la planche  billets en priode de crise, l'Euro n'a pas de raison d'tre attaqu plus que les autres monnaies. 

Et puis il faut aussi viter la dflation, car en cas de baisse moyenne sensible du pouvoir d'achat, les industriels (les vendeurs plus gnralement) sont obligs de baisser leurs prix pour pouvoir couler leurs produits, ce qui risque d'engendrer une mauvaise spirale car qui achtera aujourd'hui un bien qui sera moins cher demain. Bref il faut trouver le bon quilibre et le Quantitative Easing qui revient  faire de la cration montaire est l'outil communment utilis en priode de crise. 

Mais quitte  faire de la cration montaire, certains conomistes dont Milton Friedman (prix nobel d'conomie) pensent qu'il serait plus efficace de faire de l'hlicoptre montaire. C'est  dire distribuer l'argent au peuple plutt que de facilit le crdit des banques. En effet des taux d'intrts bas n'augmentent pas ncessairement le pouvoir d'achat des consommateurs car il y a une limite  multiplier les emprunts. Et puis les liquidits supplmentaires des banques ne sont pas ncessairement toutes rediriges vers du crdit mais peuvent aussi tre utilises pour des spculations et alimenter des bulles financires. En supprimant l'intermdiaire bancaire on serait donc beaucoup plus efficace. Mais il faudrait tre certain que cet argent soit dpens par les bnficiaires donc plutt cibler les ncessiteux, ou/et que cet argent serve pour financer des investissements publics porteurs d'avenir (transition nergtique, amlioration des services de sant, etc.).

L'hlicoptre money est actuellement propos par Trump et a dj t utilis par le Japon suite  la crise de 2008, pays qui planifie de recommencer avec des versements de plus grande ampleur suite  la crise du covid (cf article Wiki en lien ci-dessus). Enfin bref, lis des articles sur le Quantitative Easing et sur l'hlicoptre money, cela t'viteras de faire ton neuneu et de penser comme s'amusent  le rpter en boucle les politiques et autres complices des rubriques conomiques, qu'un tat se gre comme un mnage ou comme une entreprise.  

Beaucoup de personnes ne se rendent pas compte  quel point on se fout de nous * tous les niveaux*. En fait il s'agit de garder une pseudo cohrence du discours, alors les mensonges et les omissions se multiplient pour s'imbriquer les uns aux autres. C'est comme un puzzle dont on construirait chaque pice sur mesure au fur et  mesure qu'on les assemble. Il n'y a pas d'orthodoxie, l'image initiale n'a jamais exist, ce sont eux qui la fabrique  leur convenance, et principalement pour leur meilleur profit.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Il est clairement dit que cela revient  crer de la monnaie.


La cration montaire crer de la dette, qu'il faudra rembourser, donc il y aura des impts et des taxes.

Normalement il y a une histoire de bilan avec 2 colonnes (actif et passif) si une banque crer de l'argent elle crit + 750 milliards dans actif et - 750 milliards dans passif, schmatiquement c'est un truc un peu comme a.
Bon aprs il y a peut-tre des histoires de reprises de liquidit ou je ne sais pas quoi.
Le rachat de titres de la dette publique par la Banque centrale europenne peut-il tre assimil  de la cration montaire ?



> Ces rachats effectus dans le cadre du programme SMP n'ont pas donn lieu  de la cration montaire. En effet, si la BCE procdait bien  des injections de liquidits lors de ses rachats, elle procdait  la  strilisation  de ses interventions. Cela signifie qu'elle intervenait auprs des banques pour retirer le mme montant de liquidits que celui qu'elle leur avait apport en rachetant les titres de la dette publique. Par exemple, si la BCE rachetait sur le march secondaire de la dette publique des titres d'une contrevaleur de 5 milliards d'euros, elle allait dans le mme temps procder  une reprise de liquidits pour un montant global de 5 milliards d'euros galement.


Il y a peut-tre plusieurs tapes compliques, mais en rgle gnral crer de la monnaie fini par faire augmenter les impts et les taxes.

a fait des annes que la BCE injecte des centaines de milliards pour maintenir les marchs en vie.
En 2015 l'Allemagne n'tait toujours pas super d'accord avec cette pratique :
La BCE lance une injection massive de liquidits dans lconomie europenne



> Quant aux modalits de lassouplissement quantitatif, il a fait lobjet dun long dbat entre la BCE et les banques centrales nationales. Notamment avec lautorit allemande, peu encline  ce type de stratgie juge trop risque. Elle plaidait pour un rachat dobligations par chaque banque centrale pour son Etat, pour viter la solidarit des Etats en cas de dfaut de lun. La BCE a choisi une option intermdiaire. Le risque sera ainsi port  80 % par les banques centrales nationales et  20 % par la BCE.


 la base la BCE n'avait pas le droit de faire des QE, mais les textes ont changs, l'Allemagne a fini par accepter le changement.

En ce moment les mdias parlent des dettes qu possdent la BCE :
La BCE exclut dannuler la dette des Etats qu'elle dtient



> Or, le Trait sur le fonctionnement de l'UE interdit  l'institution gardienne de l'euro d'annuler le remboursement  chance d'obligations souveraines qu'elle dtient en portefeuille. La question d'une annulation de la dette par la BCE a nourri ces derniers temps un abondant dbat en France,  l'image d'une tribune publie dans Le Monde le 12 juin o une dpute europenne et six conomistes ont prn l'annulation des dettes publiques rachetes depuis 2015 par la BCE, *soit 2.320 milliards d'euros pour l'ensemble de l'UE*, dont 457 milliards d'euros pour la France,  fin mai 2020.





> C'est  dire distribuer l'argent au peuple plutt que de facilit le crdit des banques.


Le problme c'est que si les banques centrales arrtent de sauver les banques, elles vont faire faillite et les banques centrales essaient d'viter a.
Mais c'est vrai que c'est nul comme plan,  chaque fois a leur fait gagner un peu de temps mais a aggrave la situation. (le chmage, les taxes et les impts continuent d'augmenter)
C'est pour a que plein d'conomistes parlent de "fix" comme pour les hronomanes, les marchs ont besoin de leur injection.

====
Dans les discours les politiciens parlent de produire localement, dans la pratique c'est toujours le libre change  fond :
Un an aprs le vote du CETA, Macron fait le grand cart entre les paroles et les actes



> Est-ce en effet lheure de toujours importer plus de buf, de volaille, de soja et de sucre en Europe au dtriment des filires europennes? Et rciproquement, exporter toujours plus de voitures? Ce nest en tout cas plus un sentiment majoritaire au sein de lopinion publique. Une partie des dcideurs politiques et conomiques la semble-t-il peru, puisque une majorit de celles et ceux qui nont jamais cess dencourager la mondialisation nolibrale et productiviste se prsentent dsormais comme les champions de la relocalisation.
> 
> Emmanuel Macron lui-mme ne cesse de rpter que sa priorit est de produire davantage en France et en Europe, pour retrouver notre indpendance et rebtir notre souverainet.  ce jour, hormis quelques centaines de millions deuros mis sur la table pour sassurer que des vaccins et du paractamol soient produits sur le territoire national dans les mois  venir, il semblerait que ces prches en faveur de la relocalisation restent largement sans suite.
> 
>  Bruxelles, le terme relocalisation a laiss place au concept confus dautonomie stratgique ouverte, laissant entendre que les principes douverture des marchs ne seront pas remis en cause. Seul le panel dinstruments devant permettre  lconomie europenne de sengager dans la rivalit commerciale internationale slargit: aides publiques pour les activits intrieures en danger, un peu de contrle des investissements trangers, le renforcement des mcanismes anti-subventions des pays tiers, ainsi quun ventuel mcanisme carbone aux frontires.

----------


## Invit

Vous voyez c6a comme une dette alors qu'il fait voir a comme un investissement qui sera rembours plus tard avec la croissance.

Un pays en ruine ne pourra pas se relever avec cette si, une fois que a ira mieux tout sera rembours.

On dirait que vous attendez que le crach arrive pour lacher un : "Vous avez vu j'avais raison" sauf que a n'arrive pas et que a n'arrivera pas. Les gens qui nous dirigent savent trs bien ce qu'ils font.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Vous voyez c6a comme une dette alors qu'il fait voir a comme un investissement qui sera rembours plus tard avec la croissance.


Quelle croissance ?




> une fois que a ira mieux tout sera rembours.


Gnralement l'conomie se porte mieux aprs une guerre mondiale.  ::P: 
Rien que la dette public US reprsente $26 553 000 000 000, et l on ne compte pas la dette tudiantes, la dette des mnages, la dette des entreprises.
Il y a trop de dette partout.
Votre banque a investit l'argent de votre assurance vie pour acheter de la dette,  la fin il y aura un dfaut de paiement et vous perdrez tout comme tout le monde.




> a n'arrivera pas. Les gens qui nous dirigent savent trs bien ce qu'ils font.


Wahou  ::mouarf:: 
Vous avez une foi aveugle dans le systme.

Je ne sais pas ce qui vous faire dire a, on voit bien que banques centrales et les gouvernements font n'importe quoi... Mais vous avez le droit de penser que grce  des gens comme Christine Lagarde le monde va sortir de la crise, mais je ne vois pas quand est-ce que vous avez vu un signe positif, a fait des annes que l'conomie mondiale se dgrade.

===
Les jeunes diplms vont en chier pour trouver du boulot (encore plus que d'habitude) :

Plan jeunes: Une enveloppe globale de 6,5 milliards d'euros sur 2020-2021



> Faire face  l'arrive de 7  800.000 jeunes lors d'une rentre complique
> Ce plan est destin  faire face  l'arrive de 7  *800.000 jeunes sur le march du travail dans une rentre complique* selon le Premier ministre, qui a prsent le plan aprs la visite d'un centre de formation d'apprentis  Besanon, o il a multipli les changes avec les jeunes.
> 
> Pour aider les entreprises qui hsitent  recruter en ce moment, le gouvernement instaure une prime pour tout jeune de moins de 25 ans recrut entre aot et janvier sur un contrat d'au moins trois mois jusqu' deux Smic.
> 
> Cette compensation de cotisations sera de 1.000 euros chaque trimestre pendant un an maximum.

----------


## tanaka59

Bonjour, 

Quelques chiffres : 

Sur la priode 2018-2019 +5% de taxe sur l'automobile en France : https://www.lelynx.fr/assurance-auto...s-europe-2019/ , en 2018 = 80 milliards, en 2019 = 84 milliards.

Macron a dit que le "contribuable ne paiera pas" : https://www.capital.fr/economie-poli...-dette-1375973 . Pas le consommateur  ::roll::  ou l'art et la manire de prendre les gens pour des billes !

De prvu une taxe sur le plastique + taxe gafam + taxe carbone : 
https://www.europe1.fr/emissions/L-e...france-3982358
https://www.lsa-conso.fr/sacs-en-pla...peennes,355138
https://www.macg.co/ailleurs/2020/07...uropeen-115485
https://www.lesechos.fr/politique-so...france-1225652
https://www.emballagesmagazine.com/t...l-europe.57238

----------


## ABCIWEB

> La cration montaire crer de la dette, qu'il faudra rembourser, donc il y aura des impts et des taxes.
> 
> Normalement il y a une histoire de bilan avec 2 colonnes (actif et passif) si une banque crer de l'argent elle crit + 750 milliards dans actif et - 750 milliards dans passif, schmatiquement c'est un truc un peu comme a.


Quand la BCE fait du Quantitative easing elle rachte des obligations, bons du trsors aux banques qui ont donc plus de liquidits pour pouvoir faire des prts. Dans le mme temps la BCE se cre une ligne d'actif correspondant aux titres qu'elle vient d'acheter et une ligne de passif correspondant au montant correspondant. Il y a une augmentation de la masse montaire mais il n'y a pas d'augmentation de la dette. Personne ne demandera  la BCE de rembourser l'argent qu'elle a cr puisqu'elle ne l'a emprunt  personne, et c'est bien pour cette raison que l'on dit que cela revient  faire tourner la planche  billets. Les crdits qu'accorderont les banques prives seront  rembourser par les emprunteurs. 

Le risque est une dvaluation de la monnaie, mais encore une fois, dans la mesure o tous les pays font la mme chose, cela se traduit par un status quo. 

Mais bon tu tiens absolument  nous bassiner avec la dette dans 99% de tes messages... Sois tu as t sensibilis plus que ncessaire par la propagande, soit tu y participe activement, mais dans les deux cas cela te dcrdibilises puisque tu en parles mme quand il n'y a pas lieu d'en parler, ou alors prcise tes propos.




> Le problme c'est que si les banques centrales arrtent de sauver les banques, elles vont faire faillite et les banques centrales essaient d'viter a.


Le Quantitative easing n'est pas fait pour sauver les banques mais pour augmenter leur capacit de crdit. Cela n'a rien  voir directement avec leur bilan comptable, mme si effectivement, en cas de faillite elles n'ont plus de facilits de crdit. 




> C'est pour a que plein d'conomistes parlent de "fix" comme pour les hronomanes, les marchs ont besoin de leur injection.


Oui forcment puisqu'ils sont compltement dconnects de l'conomie relle. Mais dans l'absolu rien n'empcherait de rguler la spculation, si ce n'est les lobbies bancaires eux-mmes. Quand on pense que la dcision d'interdire aux tats europens de se financer directement auprs de la BCE a t justifie par le fait de leur imposer une meilleure rigueur dans leur gestion, cela montre bien toute l'hypocrisie de ces "responsables" et leur connivence avec les banques, ou sinon toute leur incomptence. Somme toute, il est impossible pour les tats d'avoir une gestion rigoureuse de leurs comptes si le systme financier priv peut faire n'importe quoi.

----------


## Ryu2000

> voir a comme un investissement


Quand un pays crer 10$ de dette pour gagner 1$ de PIB, comme l'Espagne a pu le faire, ce n'est pas fiable.
Combien de temps une entreprise pourrait faire a avant de faire faillite ?
Au bout d'un moment il faut arrter les dgts, les pays sont en train de s'endetter  l'infini, c'est n'importe quoi...




> Il y a une augmentation de la masse montaire mais il n'y a pas d'augmentation de la dette.


Vous avez le droit de croire en ce que vous voulez, personnellement je resterais convaincu que les actions de la BCE entranent un processus en plusieurs tapes qui fini par l'augmentation de la dette publique des tats.
Augmenter la masse montaire  des consquences, ce n'est pas anodin.
Un jour on verra qui avait raison. Mais a peut prendre des annes et des annes encore, les banques centrales mettent rustine sur rustine pour retarder l'invitable.




> Le Quantitative easing n'est pas fait pour sauver les banques mais pour augmenter leur capacit de crdit.


Les banques n'ont plus confiance entre elles, elle refusent les collatrales que les autres banques donnent en garantie, c'est pour a que les banques centrales sont contraintes de leur donner des liquidits, en cas de crise de liquidit les banques peuvent faire faillite.
Les collatraux que s'changent les banques afin d'avoir une garantie de paiement sont des obligations d'entreprise  2 doigts de faire faillite. Les banques ne veulent pas prendre le risque de recevoir des obligations qui pourraient perdre toute leur valeur. (le risque est trop lev)



Mais de toute faon mme si l'action de la BCE ne faisait pas augmenter la dette des tats, les tats s'endettent eux mme, parce qu'il a fallut payer le chmage partiel caus par le confinement (en Sude ils ont moins ce problme ^^).
Bercy voit la dette publique bondir  prs de 121% du PIB



> Le projet de loi de finances rectificative attendu la semaine prochaine va prvoir un gonflement de la dette publique de la France  120,9% du produit intrieur brut, traduction des milliards d'euros mobiliss par le gouvernement pour attnuer le choc conomique de la crise sanitaire lie au nouveau coronavirus, a-t-on appris jeudi de sources  Bercy.





> Quand on pense que la dcision d'interdire aux tats europens de se financer directement auprs de la BCE a t justifie par le fait de leur imposer une meilleure rigueur dans leur gestion, cela montre bien toute l'hypocrisie de ces "responsables" et leur connivence avec les banques, ou sinon toute leur incomptence.


Dans la hirarchie, les responsables politiques sont en dessous des banques, des grosses entreprises et des mdias.
Les politiciens sont soumis aux banques car pour tre lu il faut tre soutenu par les banques (elles possdent les mdias), donc une fois au pouvoir il faut leur retourner l'ascenseur.
Le prsident n'est pas redevable envers le peuple, il est redevable envers les banques, les entreprises et les mdias car ils l'ont fait lire.
Donc au final vous pouvez lire Sarkozy, Hollande, Macron ce sera la mme politique car les prsidents reoivent les ordres des mmes personnes.

Il y a des gens de l'ombre qui donnent des ordres au pouvoir quelque soit le prsident (un peu comme le CRIF, voir le tmoignage d'Elisabeth Lvy) :


On serait beaucoup moins dans la merde si au lieu d'emprunter  des banques prives, l'tat avait emprunt  la banque de France.
Plein de gens disent que la dette publique japonaise est dtenue en grande partie par le peuple japonais (ce qui n'est plus vrai aujourd'hui) et que c'est une bonne chose.
En France il est trs difficile, voir impossible, pour un particulier d'acheter des bons du trsor franais. Donc on ne peut pas faire comme les japonais.
Depuis la loi du 03 janvier 1973 c'est le bordel.

On est vraiment trs proche de l'effondrement conomique, mais l'conomie va peut-tre rester en quilibre instable pendant des annes encore. La situation va continuer d'empirer progressivement.
En septembre il va probablement y avoir une vague massive de licenciements.

----------


## MABROUKI

> Quand un pays crer 10$ de dette pour gagner 1$ de PIB, comme l'Espagne a pu le faire, ce n'est pas fiable.
> Combien de temps une entreprise pourrait faire a avant de faire faillite ?
> Au bout d'un moment il faut arrter les dgts, les pays sont en train de s'endetter  l'infini, c'est n'importe quoi...
> 
> 
> Vous avez le droit de croire en ce que vous voulez, personnellement je resterais convaincu que les actions de la BCE entranent un processus en plusieurs tapes qui fini par l'augmentation de la dette publique des tats.
> Augmenter la masse montaire  des consquences, ce n'est pas anodin.
> Un jour on verra qui avait raison. Mais a peut prendre des annes et des annes encore, les banques centrales mettent rustine sur rustine pour retarder l'invitable.


Tu as  parfaitement raison.
La  BCE  rachte  des obligations d'Etats  donc des Etats endetts (lmission d'obligation  est une cration montaire pure et simple d'un Etat dont la contrepartie plus exactement la GARANTIE ,sont des impts directs & indirects futurs).
Le  fondement de cette GARANTIE est un pari sur l'avenir : le revenu tir des impts AUGMENTERA dans le FUTUR LOINTAIN  POUR DES RAISONS(croissance) que ni les conomistes ni les politiciens ni les banquiers    ne connaissent.
Pour parer  cet IGNORANCE TOTALE DU FUTUR ,car les Etats endetts peuvent faire dfaut sur leurs dettes ,la BCE a trouv une fuite en avant digne d'un machiavel banquier, rmettre sur le march bancaire les obligations achets  comme des titres mais avec une echance plus grande 
La BCE spcule donc comme un trader et comme tu l'as bien dit " les pays sont en train de s'endetter  l'infini, c'est n'importe quoi....".


A la limite  ce processus pouss  lextrme pourrait permettre  tout Etat,mme le Bouthan  ou le Liban de  vivre au crochets du monde entier.
Meme les USA qui possdent la monnaie de rfrence craignent qu'en finanant leur dette publique  l'aide d'injections de masse montaire ,cela pourrait entraner un effondrement conomique interne prjudiciable au monde entier.

----------


## Ryu2000

> ni les conomistes ni les politiciens ni les banquiers


Les types croient en la religion de la croissance infinie.
Mais au bout d'un moment il faudra qu'ils ralisent qu'en fait plein d'conomies sont en rcession (les USA par exemple).
Et de toute faon les cologistes ont dit qu'il fallait tendre vers la dcroissance, parce qu'on est trop nombreux  vivre trop bien  ::P: 

La sortie de crise va se faire dans la douleur, les gens vont tout perdre.

----------


## ABCIWEB

> Quand un pays crer 10$ de dette pour gagner 1$ de PIB, comme l'Espagne a pu le faire, ce n'est pas fiable.
> Combien de temps une entreprise pourrait faire a avant de faire faillite ?
> Au bout d'un moment il faut arrter les dgts, les pays sont en train de s'endetter  l'infini, c'est n'importe quoi...


Le PIB n'est pas tout dans la vie, il faut savoir regarder un peu plus loin que le contenu de son portefeuilles pour faire les bons investissements qui seront rentables  long terme. Je dis a sur le principe sans jugement de valeur sur ce qu' fait l'Espagne, mais arrtes un peu de comparer la gestion d'un tat  celle d'une entreprise, tu fais trop "bon lve endoctrin par un banquier" donc fatalement tes capacits de raisonnement sont rduites  peau de chagrin, et tu pleures.




> Vous avez le droit de croire en ce que vous voulez, personnellement je resterais convaincu que les actions de la BCE entranent un processus en plusieurs tapes qui fini par l'augmentation de la dette publique des tats.
> Augmenter la masse montaire  des consquences, ce n'est pas anodin.


Tu restes convaincu sur quelles bases ? Tu sembles dcouvrir la politique montaire comme si c'tait la premire fois qu'elle tait utilise et tu dis maintenant en connaitre toutes les consquences. Trop fort, tu devrais postuler comme conseill conomique de l'Elyse, ton discours est parfaitement raccord avec la propagande. Au passage, les politiques montaires non conventionnelles comme le quantative easing, visent  maintenir un quilibre pour que l'conomie reste viable en priode de crise, si tu as de meilleures solutions dans tes cartons ne te prives pas de le faire savoir.




> les banques centrales mettent rustine sur rustine pour retarder l'invitable.
> ...
> Les banques n'ont plus confiance entre elles, elle refusent les collatrales que les autres banques donnent en garantie, c'est pour a que les banques centrales sont contraintes de leur donner des liquidits, en cas de crise de liquidit les banques peuvent faire faillite.
> Les collatraux que s'changent les banques afin d'avoir une garantie de paiement sont des obligations d'entreprise  2 doigts de faire faillite. Les banques ne veulent pas prendre le risque de recevoir des obligations qui pourraient perdre toute leur valeur. (le risque est trop lev)


J'ai regard la vido,  aucun moment il n'est dit que le Quantitative Easing est un outil dangereux, il est dit qu'il n'est pas efficace dans le contexte actuel puisqu'il ne sert qu' maintenir  flot des entreprises en difficult. Tu amalgames l'outil et l'usage qu'on en fait. Un outil mal utilis peut devenir dangereux, on est bien d'accord.

Aprs je ne dis pas que tout va bien. Je suis globalement d'accord avec le pessimisme des conomistes dans ta vido. Si le QE ne fait que repousser l'croulement d'une conomie en crise c'est parce que les fondements de cette conomie sont  revoir et notamment les systmes financiers et fiscaux. Mais personne ne veut le faire puisque cela obligerait  rguler la spculation et  augmenter la fiscalit sur les multinationales et que les politiques sont complices ou contraints par ces lobbies. On continue donc dans un monde compltement dconnect de la ralit conomique et des besoins vitaux ncessaires pour rpondre aux enjeux futurs. Et l'on nous parle ensuite d'orthodoxie financire... que le peuple doit tre responsable...




> Mais de toute faon mme si l'action de la BCE ne faisait pas augmenter la dette des tats, les tats s'endettent eux mme, parce qu'il a fallut payer le chmage partiel caus par le confinement.


Si tu n'as pas compris, je dis que nous faisons de la cration montaire depuis 5 ans par l'intermdiaire du Quantitative Easing. Donc quitte  faire une augmentation de la masse montaire nous pourrions nous en servir pour faire de l'hlicoptre money pour financer la crise du covid. Mon propos n'est pas de donner des dtails sur la mise en place de ce dispositif, je dis juste que le principe de la cration montaire est dj appliqu sans que les quilibres montaires soient modifis puisque la parit Euro/dollar reste grosso modo entre 1.10 et 1.20 dollars pour 1 euro, et l'on a pas vu non plus de tension sur l'inflation. En d'autres termes, nous avons des outils pour nous en sortir, mais videmment le systme nolibral fera tout pour nous enfoncer dans le rouge et nous demander de payer la facture avec des rformes "courageuses", comme d'habitude. 

Pour rsumer, je ne dis pas que la cration montaire est une rponse  tout, je dis qu'on l'emploie en priode de crise. Et si on l'utilise actuellement pour soutenir l'conomie de faon inefficace puisque cela ne rsout pas les problmes de fond, ce n'est pas pour autant qu'on ne pourrait pas en faire un meilleur usage.




> On serait beaucoup moins dans la merde si au lieu d'emprunter  des banques prives, l'tat avait emprunt  la banque de France.


On est d'accord. Finalement ce sont des spculateurs privs qui peuvent se comporter comme des irresponsables qui font l'arbitre. On en est l.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Le PIB n'est pas tout dans la vie, il faut savoir regarder un peu plus loin que le contenu de son portefeuilles pour faire les bons investissements qui seront rentables  long terme.


Justement l'argent n'est pas investit dans la recherche et le dveloppement, l'argent sert  payer les intrt de la dette et faire tourner les services publics.
Il n'y a pas de croissance et l'tat n'investit pas dans quelque chose qui pourrait crer de la croissance dans le futur.
Les gouvernements sont en train d'endetter vos enfants et vos petits enfants.

Comme les marchs sont maintenus artificiellement en vie, des entreprises non fiables qui devraient faire faillite reste en vie et c'est de l'argent gaspill, il est important que les entreprises non fiable fassent faillite.

Une vido en rapport avec le sujet (mars 2017) :



Bon sinon pour en revenir  la politique :
Incendie de la cathdrale de Nantes : le bnvole du diocse dj souponn a t mis en examen et plac en dtention



> L'homme de 39 ans a reconnu les faits. Il "est aujourd'hui rong par le remords et dpass par l'ampleur qu'ont pris les vnements", assure son avocat.


Du coup le plan du gouvernement et des mdias se droulent comme prvu :
1. on fait entrer un maximum de clandestins en disant que ce sont des rfugis
2. les clandestins posent des problmes et a crer des tensions

Le thme de la prsidentielle 2022 sera peut-tre le nationalisme (dans le mauvais sens du terme), en 2007 c'tait les racailles, en 2012 c'tait la finance, en 2017 c'tait le printemps.
Ces dernires annes le patrimoine historique franais n'a pas eu de chance :
Un rsum des 26 incendies d'glise qui ont eu lieu en France sur une anne (vido)

----------


## tanaka59

Bonjour, 




> Ces dernires annes le patrimoine historique franais n'a pas eu de chance :
> Un rsum des 26 incendies d'glise qui ont eu lieu en France sur une anne (vido)


Je dirais 2 choses  ce sujet :

> En France les collectivits qui n'ont vraiment pas d'argent sont endettes jusqu'au coup avec un patrimoine rellement  conserver qui tombe en ruine.
> La ou l'on n'a pas besoin, on nous pond un "conservatisme" et une "musification" empchant toute volution urbain.
> Dans le pire des cas des millionnaires et milliardaires trangres rachtent le patrimoine  tour de bras . On va mme jusqu' vider des muses ... 1 exemple en date de 2017/2018. Un muse normand sur la seconde guerre mondiale ou des mirs et des russes ont rafls toutes les pices de collections ...

Si mme maintenant on a aussi  s'inquiter d'une dsertion des touristes car on brade le patrimoine ... Il y a de quoi se poser des questions !!! Combien de chateaux et autres lieux rachets par de riches fortunes pour du tourismes mais de fortuns ??? 

La France se repose trop sur ces acquis en terme de tourisme. Le jour ou nous ne serons plus les premiers la , ce que souhaite c'est que les responsables et le gouvernement se prennent un grosse claque ... histoire d'en rveiller certains.

----------


## ABCIWEB

> Les gouvernements sont en train d'endetter vos enfants et vos petits enfants.


Les gouvernements europens sont complices de cette dette puisqu'ils autorisent les paradis fiscaux tel que  Chypre, Malte, l'Irlande, le Luxembourg et les Pays Bas, ce qui rduit mcaniquement les recettes fiscales des pays pour investir et faire fonctionner les services publics.

Petit apart sur les Pays Bas qui a 15 000 socits boites aux lettres qui disposent de 4 500 milliards de capitaux (cf. lien ci-dessus), soit cinq fois plus que le PIB de ce pays. Et l'on a qualifi de "frugal" ce paradis fiscal lors des dernires ngociations pour le plan d'aide covid, alors qu'il contribue activement  l'accroissement de la dette des tats europens avec sa politique de dfiscalisation pour les multinationales. De facto ces paradis fiscaux irresponsables ne devraient pas participer aux ngociations pour un plan de relance et quilibrer le budget puisque ce sont eux qui participent  son dsquilibre permanent.

Le summum c'est que les Pays Bas (point n4 dans cet article) ont obtenu une rduction de leur contribution europenne, de mme que l'Allemagne, la Sude, le Danemark, et l'Autriche. Ces rductions brutes sont finances par tous les Etats membres en fonction de leur RNB, nous allons donc payer une partie de ces rductions.

----------


## Ryu2000

> > En France les collectivits qui n'ont vraiment pas d'argent sont endettes


Non mais l il y a probablement eu plus d'un incendie criminel.

Il y a des maires qui prfrent raser les btiments historiques plutt que les entretenir.
 Abbeville, la dmolition de lglise Saint-Jacques branle les habitants
Lglise de Gest entame par les dmolisseurs
Peut-tre qu'ils veulent rcrire l'histoire en supprimant les traces du pass, pour faire oublier que la France a un fort hritage catholique. (l'hritage hellno-chrtien tout a)




> Combien de chateaux et autres lieux rachets par de riches fortunes


Ouais dans le jargon ils disent que la France vend ses bijoux de famille

Colre de l'Autriche quand la France vend son patrimoine au Qatar



> Selon nos informations, Paris souhaite se sparer du magnifique palais qui abrite l'Institut culturel franais, dans la capitale autrichienne, afin de le vendre au Qatar. Un projet qui provoque une forte opposition sur place.


La France va vendre une partie de son patrimoine pour aider les hpitaux



> Une centaine dobjets datant du XIXe sicle et appartenant  ltat seront proposs aux enchres en septembre. Autre initiative de soutien aux hpitaux franais, crit The Guardian, la veuve dAlbert Uderzo va cder des planches originales dAstrix.


L'tat vend certains trsors du patrimoine immobilier franais aux enchres



> La France compte plus de 40 000 monuments classs et 8 000 muses, un patrimoine et une richesse que de nombreux pays nous envient. Seul hic, leur cot dentretien qui pousse ltat franais  se dbarrasser de certains de ses biens insolites. Lhtel particulier ou le chteau de vos rves ne sont peut-tre plus qu une porte de main.


Salviac. L'histoire du Chteau Rouge devenu amricain
Maine-et-Loire : un milliardaire amricain s'entiche des chteaux d'Anjou
Zaya Younan, le discret milliardaire qui rachte les chteaux franais
Avrill. Le chteau de la Perrire sera vendu au milliardaire amricain
Le chteau de Pommard vendu  un patron de la Silicon Valley
Balleroy. Calvados : le chteau de Balleroy vendu  un riche entrepreneur amricain 

Il y a aussi des grosses entreprises stratgiques qui sont vendues  des trangers :
Pourquoi la vente controverse dAlstom  General Electric fait  nouveau parler delle
Infographie : quand les groupes amricains avalent les entreprises franaises




> Les gouvernements europens sont complices de cette dette puisqu'ils autorisent les paradis fiscaux


Les questions fiscales sont votes  lunanimit. La France aimerait bien que les impts soient plus lev partout, comme a il y aurait peut-tre moins d'argent qui quitterait le pays.
La libre circulation des biens et des personnes est une mauvaise ide.




> Petit apart sur les Pays Bas


Dans cet article de Coralie Delaume que j'ai dj post il y a tout un paragraphe sur les pays bas :
Pays-Bas, Danemark, Sude et Autriche : la frugalit en trompe-l'oeil des "radins" de l'Union europenne



> Les Pays-Bas, quant  eux, auraient d'autres bonnes raisons de tout faire pour sauvegarder le march unique. A la faveur de la libre circulation des capitaux, ce paradis fiscal aux 15.000  entreprises botes aux lettres  (ayant une adresse aux Pays-Bas sans y avoir la moindre activit) opre sur ses  partenaires  une vritable prdation. Le Tax Justice Network estime dans un rapport que  *les Pays-Bas sont l'un des pays qui a le plus bnfici de son appartenance  l'UE, en particulier parce qu'ils jouent un rle cl dans la stratgie d'vitement fiscal des multinationales* . S'agissant de l'impt sur les socits, le montant du manque  gagner s'lverait pour les autres Europens  10 milliards de dollars par an. La France est d'ailleurs largement victime de cette stratgie de dumping, de nombreux grands groupes franais (Airbus Group, Gemalto, Renault-Nissan, Danone, Cap Gemini, Air Liquide et beaucoup d'autres) y ayant leur sige social ou des filiales. Le patronat batave semble d'ailleurs conscient de ce qu'il aurait  perdre en cas de dsintgration de l'Union europenne. Aussi ses reprsentants ont-ils sign en juin, avec leurs homologues italiens de la Cofindustria, un communiqu commun appelant   la solidarit sous la forme de subventions et de prts qui aideront les rgions et les secteurs qui en ont le plus besoin .
> 
> Il faut rappeler pour finir que trois des quatre frugaux bnficient (avec l'Allemagne) de rabais dans le cadre du budget pluriannuel de l'Union. Le Danemark a droit  une ristourne annuelle de 144 millions d'euros, les Pays-Bas de 768 millions et la Sude de 205 millions. Jusqu'en 2016, l'Autriche avait elle aussi sa part : 60 millions par an. Aprs le Brexit et en raison du manque  gagner que reprsente la disparition de la quote-part britannique au CFP (cadre financier pluriannuel), certains pays, dont la France, ont souhait remettre en cause ces ristournes. Les frugaux se sont montrs inflexibles jusque-l et les discussions sur le budget 2021-2027 s'ternisent.



=====
=====
Edit :
Pure le maire de Colombes dit parfois n'importe quoi :
Grald Darmanin veut porter plainte contre le maire EELV de Colombes aprs ses propos sur la police et le rgime de Vichy



> Au lendemain de ce discours polmique, le maire de Colombes avait expliqu ses propos : "Un moment mouvant au cours duquel j'ai tenu  faire le lien entre la rafle du Vel d'Hiv et, d'une part, tous les gnocides avant et aprs le nazisme, d'autre part, *les migrants pourchasss partout en Europe parce qu'ils sont diffrents*", a crit Patrick Chaimovitch, le 20 juillet, sur Twitter. Une explication qui ne semble pas avoir convaincu les syndicats policiers.


Ils ne sont pas pourchasss parce qu'ils sont diffrents... C'est juste que ce sont des clandestins qui n'ont pas le droit d'tre ici. Les mdias essaient de les faire passer pour des rfugis syrien, mais a ne fonctionne pas.
La France a accept normment de "rfugis", donc il raconte n'importe quoi le type. (il doit aimer les hyperboles, parce qu'il exagre dans ses discours)

----------


## Invit

> Quelle croissance ?
> 
> 
> Gnralement l'conomie se porte mieux aprs une guerre mondiale. 
> Rien que la dette public US reprsente $26 553 000 000 000, et l on ne compte pas la dette tudiantes, la dette des mnages, la dette des entreprises.
> Il y a trop de dette partout.
> Votre banque a investit l'argent de votre assurance vie pour acheter de la dette,  la fin il y aura un dfaut de paiement et vous perdrez tout comme tout le monde.
> 
> 
> ...


L'univers est infini enfin mme si il ne l'est pas,  notre chelle il l'est, donc les ressources disponibles pour nous dvelopper le sont aussi.

Donc la croissance potentielle est infinie aussi.

----------


## Ryu2000

> les ressources disponibles pour nous dvelopper le sont aussi.


Il y a peut-tre des ressources dans l'univers, mais elles ne nous sont pas accessible.
On galre dj  aller sur la lune alors on ne risque pas d'aller miner des ressources sur des astrodes...

Bref, aujourd'hui on est en rcession et la croissance n'est pas prte de revenir.
Votre optimisme me rend malade.  ::no:: 

Pure mais mme des politiciens reconnaissent que la situation n'est pas top :
Jean Castex sattend  une rcession indite et des drames humains

Dj en avril les mdias reconnaissaient que a n'allait pas bien :
Coronavirus : la plus terrible rcession mondiale depuis 1929, selon le FMI
Le truc un peu pnible c'est qu'ils mettent tout sur la faute de l'pidmie de SARS-CoV-2, alors qu'elle n'a fait quacclrer le processus. a fait des annes qu'on est plus ou moins en rcession (on modifiait le calcul du PIB pour faire croire qu'il y avait une toute petite croissance).

----------


## Jipt

> L'univers est infini enfin mme si il ne l'est pas,  notre chelle il l'est, donc les ressources disponibles pour nous dvelopper le sont aussi.
> 
> Donc la croissance potentielle est infinie aussi.


 condition de se barrer de la Terre pour coloniser le reste de l'univers, belle utopie mais juste une utopie.

----------


## Invit

Oui enfin il y a dj des projets pour aller sur mars et d'autres sur des lunes de jupiter. Il y aura peut-tre des hommes sur mars de notre vivant donc d'ici 3 sicles.

Ya 300 ans personne ne pouvait imaginer les progrs technologiques qu'il y a eu, mme 50 ans ... donc imagine d'ici 50 ans...

Faut voir le verre  moiti plein pas vide, sinon autant se tirer une balle hein.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Oui enfin il y a dj des projets pour aller sur mars et d'autres sur des lunes de jupiter.


Et alors ?
Il ne va pas y avoir des milliers de cargos qui vont rapporter des matires premires sur terre...




> Il y aura peut-tre des hommes sur mars de notre vivant donc d'ici 3 sicles.


T'as loup ta phrase, lesprance de vie est en train de diminuer, et c'est tant mieux, a va un peu limiter la surpopulation. Mais j'imagine que dans le contexte a doit tre "dcennies" au lieu de "sicles".
Il y a des projets pour mettre des gens sur mars en 2050 :
Pour Elon Musk, il faudra 20 ans et 1.000 fuses pour habiter Mars
SpaceX : Elon Musk promet un million de personnes sur Mars en 2050 !
Il est un peu trop ambitieux le type.
Mais mme si il y arriverait, qu'est-ce que a changerait ce ne serait que quelque clampins sur mars, a ne risque pas d'amliorer les conditions de vie sur terre... En plus pour envoyer des trucs sur mars, il faut polluer sur terre.

En tout cas ce qui est certains c'est qu'on ne pourra jamais envoyer les 8 milliards d'humains sur d'autres plantes.
Comme on dit "il n'y a pas de plante B".
La meilleure chose qui pourrait se produire c'est un vnement naturel qui tuerait 95% de la population humaine mondiale, comme a les survivants pourraient se dire "maintenant on a un bon quilibre entre nature et civilisation".

On va dj voir les vnements qui vont arriver  court terme, le krach financier aura peut-tre bientt lieu. Le SARS-CoV-2 sera peut-tre la pichenette qui va faire s'effondrer le systme financier.
Et derrire les grandes crises conomiques, il y a des grandes guerres.

----------


## virginieh

> Oui enfin il y a dj des projets pour aller sur mars et d'autres sur des lunes de jupiter. Il y aura peut-tre des hommes sur mars de notre vivant donc d'ici 3 sicles.
> 
> Ya 300 ans personne ne pouvait imaginer les progrs technologiques qu'il y a eu, mme 50 ans ... donc imagine d'ici 50 ans...
> 
> Faut voir le verre  moiti plein pas vide, sinon autant se tirer une balle hein.


Ouais enfin si ton verre  moiti plein c'est l'espoir que l'on arrive  avoir une colonie dans l'espace avant que la Terre ne soit trop dgrade (rchauffement climatique et surexploitation des ressources), je vais y rflchir  2 fois avant de boire dedans.

----------


## benjani13

Si l'avenir c'est de vivre dans un bunker sur une autre plante car inhabitable, justement par ce qu'on a rendu la notre tout autant inhabitable, autant s'pargner le voyage.

----------


## Gunny

> Si l'avenir c'est de vivre dans un bunker sur une autre plante car inhabitable, justement par ce qu'on a rendu la notre tout autant inhabitable, autant s'pargner le voyage.


D'autant plus que nos problmes actuels ne sont pas techniques mais politiques et socitaux.

Personnellement je suis  fond dans l'exploration spatiale et je trouve que l'ont vit dans l'poque la plus passionnante  ce sujet depuis les annes 60, mais a ne saurait tre une solution  nos problmes bien terrestres.

----------


## Invit

L'avenir  long terme c'est de quitter cette plante qui finira mangee par le soleil. Dj d'ici 1 milliard d'annes rien ne pourra vivre ici.

Notre avenir n'est pas ici autant l'utiliser au max pour s'en chapper.

----------


## Ryu2000

> L'avenir  long terme c'est de quitter cette plante qui finira mangee par le soleil. Dj d'ici 1 milliard d'annes rien ne pourra vivre ici.


Non mais il faut arrter les conneries au bout d'un moment. L'humanit aura disparue bien avant la fin de la vie sur terre.

De temps en temps il y a un phnomne d'extinction massive.
Trs bientt  cause de la surpopulation il va arriver des choses terribles. Il ne peut pas y avoir de croissance infinie sur une plante finie.
On consomme plus que ce que la terre produit, ce n'est pas viable comme systme.

----------


## Invit

Il va juste y avoir un rajustement de la population via des pidmies des famines des guerres.

Mais l'espce humaine ne disparatra pas. On va dans l'espace sous la mer dans les dserts. On s'adapte facilement nous sommes intelligents bref mme si on sera pas 1 milliard c'est pas grave mais notre espce ne s'teindra pas.

Sauf astrode et encore si on le prend assez loin on pourra le dvier.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Mais l'espce humaine ne disparatra pas.


Si, l'humanit finira fatalement par disparatre, rien n'est ternel.




> Sauf astrode et encore si on le prend assez loin on pourra le dvier.


Bon de toute faon on s'en fout, que l'humanit disparaisse dans 10 000 ans, 100 000 ans, 1 million d'annes, a fera un bail qu'on sera mort.
En tout cas il y a probablement plusieurs phnomnes qu'on ne souponne pas, qui pourraient radiquer lespce humaine. On ne matrisera jamais toutes les rgles de l'univers.




> Il va juste y avoir un rajustement de la population via des pidmies des famines des guerres.


a va tre cool, a va diminuer le problme. Les survivants devront reconstruite un meilleur monde.

----------


## fredoche

Bon vieux souvenir de "demain les chiens" de Clifford D. Simak

----------


## Superzest 76

> Si, l'humanit finira fatalement par disparatre, rien n'est ternel.
> 
> 
> Bon de toute faon on s'en fout, que l'humanit disparaisse dans 10 000 ans, 100 000 ans, 1 million d'annes, a fera un bail qu'on sera mort.
> En tout cas il y a probablement plusieurs phnomnes qu'on ne souponne pas, qui pourraient radiquer lespce humaine. On ne matrisera jamais toutes les rgles de l'univers.
> 
> 
> a va tre cool, a va diminuer le problme. Les survivants devront reconstruite un meilleur monde.



Oui invitablement lors de la mort thermique de lunivers tout cessera dtre. Mais cela ne doit pas nous empcher de colonis d'autre plante de ce que l'on sait nous somme les seul tres vivant civilis dans la galaxie. Il est donc toute a fait logique que nous colonisons des plante habitable qui ne le sont pas. 
Pour tout se qui est des phnomnes que l'on ne souponne pas qui pourraient radiquer la race humaine a ne doit pas nous empcher d'aller de l'avant, on arrte pas la recherche contre le cancer car on fini tous par invitablement mourir(pour l'instant)

----------


## Ryu2000

> Mais cela ne doit pas nous empcher de colonis d'autre plante


Ouais mais mme en colonisant d'autres plantes rien ne dit que l'humain existera toujours quand la terre va disparaitre.




> de ce que l'on sait nous somme les seul tres vivant civilis dans la galaxie.


Peut-tre. Mais il y a tellement de plantes dans lunivers que statistiquement il est probable que lintelligence ait dj vu le jour dans plein d'autres endroits.
Il doit y avoir des civilisations qui se sont beaucoup plus dvelopp que nous qui ont dj disparues.

La thse actuelle c'est que gnralement il y a des plantes autours de chaque toile, certaines runissent toutes les conditions pour voir la vie apparatre, vu le nombre de plante qui doit y avoir lintelligence  bien du voir le jour quelque part d'autre.




> on fini tous par invitablement mourir(pour l'instant)


L'humain ne sera jamais immortel et tant mieux.
Lesprance de vie doit tre de diminuer dans les pays riches et c'est plutt une bonne chose car la terre est surpeupl.
Maintenir un humain en vie a consomme des ressources. (plus un gars des USA qu'un gars du Burundi)

----------


## fredoche

Ton orthographe est hard superzest

Pour la galaxie, nous n'en savons rien.

_Civilis_ faudrait pas dconner quand mme... colonie tout a a fleure bon le vieux discours colonialiste justement.

En attendant il serait temps de regarder tout ce qui t'entoure pour prendre conscience que toutes les preuves d'un monde parfaitement organis existent. Aprs je veux bien qu'on s'acharne  tout dtruire de cette belle plante, mais sur cette bonne vieille Terre il n'y a rien d'inutile, rien, peut-tre mme l'humain.

Civilis n'a aucun sens autre qu' justifier des asservissements, de l'exploitation et des massacres.

----------


## Superzest 76

> Ouais mais mme en colonisant d'autres plantes rien ne dit que l'humain existera toujours quand la terre va disparaitre.
> 
> Peut-tre. Mais il y a tellement de plantes dans lunivers que statistiquement il est probable que lintelligence ait dj vu le jour dans plein d'autres endroits.
> Il doit y avoir des civilisations qui se sont beaucoup plus dvelopp que nous qui ont dj disparues.
> 
> La thse actuelle c'est que gnralement il y a des plantes autours de chaque toile, certaines runissent toutes les conditions pour voir la vie apparatre, vu le nombre de plante qui doit y avoir lintelligence  bien du voir le jour quelque part d'autre.
> 
> L'humain ne sera jamais immortel et tant mieux.
> Lesprance de vie doit tre de diminuer dans les pays riches et c'est plutt une bonne chose car la terre est surpeupl.
> Maintenir un humain en vie a consomme des ressources. (plus un gars des USA qu'un gars du Burundi)



Pour ce qui est des civilisation extraterrestre et aussi de la thorie des grands filtres  je te recommande cette incroyable vido d'astronogeek et de L'esprit sorcier.  


Le problme ne viens  mon avis pas de lesprance de vie mais plus de la faons incroyablement stupide et insultante avec laquelle nous grons nos ressource .

----------


## Superzest 76

> Ton orthographe est hard superzest
> 
> 
> Civilis n'a aucun sens autre qu' justifier des asservissements, de l'exploitation et des massacres.


Dsol pour mon orthographe j'ai toujours eu des problmes avec. 



Civilis n'a plus de sens mais on pourrais lui en redonner un : tudier, Protger, Entretenir ect

----------


## Ryu2000

> sur cette bonne vieille Terre il n'y a rien d'inutile, rien, peut-tre mme l'humain.


Alors dj oui, l'humain est inutile si tu l'enlves de l'quation tout va mieux. (enfin peut-tre que des moustiques, et des punaises de lit tireraient la gueule un petit peu, en tout cas les requins et les abeilles seraient content)
Ensuite il y a plein despces qui disparaissent et le systme ne s'effondre pas immdiatement, donc est-ce qu'elles taient vraiment toutes utiles ?
Aprs il y a peut-tre des lments clefs, par exemple le plancton, les abeilles, les vers de terre.




> Dsol pour mon orthographe j'ai toujours eu des problmes avec.


Aujourd'hui il y a rarement des fautes d'orthographes puisqu'il y a un dictionnaire, bon  la limite il est possible de confondre 2 mots et d'utiliser une "mauvaise orthographe", mais quelque part l'orthographe est correcte ce n'est juste pas le bon mot. ^^
Par exemple en le verbe serrer et le verbe tre c'est le bordel.
Ou entre ver, verre et vert.
Ou entre fils et fil.

Bref.
Ce qui est ultra compliqu c'est la grammaire, avec la conjugaison, les accords, la concordance des temps ou je ne sais pas quoi.

----------


## benjani13

> Alors dj oui, l'humain est inutile si tu l'enlves de l'quation tout va mieux. (enfin peut-tre que des moustiques, et des punaises de lit tireraient la gueule un petit peu, en tout cas les requins et les abeilles seraient content)
> Ensuite il y a plein despces qui disparaissent et le systme ne s'effondre pas immdiatement, donc est-ce qu'elles taient vraiment toutes utiles ?
> Aprs il y a peut-tre des lments clefs, par exemple le plancton, les abeilles, les vers de terre.


Le critre de l'utilit est hors sujet. Rien n'est utile ou inutile, c'est un jugement morale que tu apposes. Le critre est celui de l'quilibre, et donc du dsquilibre que provoque la disparition, l'apparition, ou la transformation (dans sa nature ou dans ses usages) d'une espce, qui viens rompre cette quilibre de faon locale ou plus globale, avec des consquences directe et indirectes plus ou moins grandes. Jusqu' ce qu'un nouvel quilibre advienne suite  adaptation des espces, migration, gain technologique, whatever. Pour le coup le critre n'est toujours pas l'utilit mais la capacit d'adaptation qui permet ou non la survie.




> En attendant il serait temps de regarder tout ce qui t'entoure pour prendre conscience que toutes les preuves d'un monde parfaitement organis existent. Aprs je veux bien qu'on s'acharne  tout dtruire de cette belle plante, mais sur cette bonne vieille Terre il n'y a rien d'inutile, rien, peut-tre mme l'humain.


Qu'entend tu par "parfaitement organis"? Par une volont d'un crateur? Une harmonie de la nature? (question sincre). La Terre et sa biodiversit sont tel quelles sont aprs avoir dcant pendant plusieurs milliard d'annes (avec quelques grandes catastrophes et changement climatiques qui ont remis un coup de pied dans le bol de soupe), encore une fois la question de l'utilit est hors de l'quation, mais a rejoint ta conclusion. Si le critre de l'utilit est abscons, de fait rien n'est inutile.

----------


## benjani13

> Pour ce qui est des civilisation extraterrestre et aussi de la thorie des grands filtres  je te recommande cette incroyable vido d'astronogeek et de L'esprit sorcier.  
> 
> 
> Le problme ne viens  mon avis pas de lesprance de vie mais plus de la faons incroyablement stupide et insultante avec laquelle nous grons nos ressource .


Intressant.

Cette discutions entre Patrick Baud (Axolot) et Alexandre Astier est  couter aussi:



Il discute d'une part, comme la vido d'Astronogeek sur la probabilit de dcouvrir de la vie ailleurs et d'y entrer en contact (avec la mme conclusion que les distances sont beaucoup trop grande et la physique beaucoup trop restrictive), mais aussi de l'impact sur nous mme de cette dcouverte, de faon plutt dprimante mais totalement raliste.

----------


## MABROUKI

Bonjour Ryu2000
Il  serait peut tre  "utile"  lquilibre des ressources disponibles sur terre,de rpandre le bruit  que l'or ,les diamants,le ptrole etc... sont en abondance sur Mars ,ca permettra de soulager la Terre de poids"inutiles",de fonder des colonies l bas.
Seule issue aux problmes actuels.

----------


## MABROUKI

bonjour

Voici  quelques  suggestions  pour agrementer le voyage des  futurs colons Mars ien mais  soyez avertis : vous avez toutes les chances d'y trouver la bannire etoile amricaine qui vous aura prcd !

----------


## MABROUKI

bonjour

Et  cette vido pour donner du courage aux futurs migrants martiens:

----------


## Gunny

"Quand jentends le mot violences policires, je mtouffe" : la phrase polmique de Grald Darmanin

On atteint des sommets de cynisme avec ce type, c'est incroyable. Il fait passer son prdcesseur pour un bastion d'intgrit.

----------


## Invit

Non il faut lire l'article et ne pas sortir une phrase de son contexte et ne pas avoir un avis biais par ses convictions politiques.

Mais bon a n'est pas donn  tout le monde...

----------


## Ryu2000

> On atteint des sommets de cynisme avec ce type, c'est incroyable.


Personnellement je trouve que son propos est bien argument. a se tient ce qu'il dit.



> "La police exerce une violence certes mais une violence lgitime. () Elle doit le faire de manire proportionnelle, elle doit le faire de manire encadre. Que quelques personnes le fassent en dehors des rgles dontologiques, la sanction doit tre immdiate", a ajout le ministre de l'Intrieur. "Mais il est normal que les policiers et gendarmes soient arms, interviennent par la force, pour que la force reste  la loi de la Rpublique et pas celle des bandes ou des communauts".


C'est vrai que c'est important que des communauts ne prennent le pouvoir en France, en face il y a des gens pas trs sympa :
Bordeaux: des policiers blesss par des tirs de mortiers, un guet-apens selon les syndicats

Policiers et pompiers attaqus : la liste incomplte mais dj longue des derniers cas
Seine-Saint-Denis : des racailles caillassent policiers et pompiers en plein confinement

Alors certes les forces de l'ordre on t trs violent envers les gilets jaunes, mais a venait des ordres. (Gilets Jaunes: Christophe Castaner a dcor des policiers souponns de faits de violences)

Le gouvernement doit faire des efforts pour ne pas se mettre la police  dos.
Grald Darmanin veut renouer avec les syndicats policiers
Prime aux policiers de nuit : l'annonce d'Emmanuel Macron provoque la colre du syndicat Option Nuit
Incidents  Montpellier : le syndicat de police Alliance dnonce "des moyens dgrads"

----------


## Gunny

> Non il faut lire l'article et ne pas sortir une phrase de son contexte et ne pas avoir un avis biais par ses convictions politiques.
> 
> Mais bon a n'est pas donn  tout le monde...


Et toi tu l'as lu l'article ? C'est encore pire que ce que le titre laisse supposer.

----------


## Ryu2000

> C'est encore pire que ce que le titre laisse supposer.


Quel est le problme exactement ?
Le gars dit juste qu'il faut sanctionner les policiers qui abusent de la force et que les policiers sont parfois contraints d'tre violent parce que ceux en face ne sont pas trs sympa. 

Apparemment il y a des gens qui n'ont pas aim le choix des mots :
Aprs sa sortie sur les violences policires, Darmanin ne s'touffe pas avec les regrets



> Cest une expression franaise utilise communment. Il ny avait aucune arrire-pense. Telle est la ligne de dfense de lentourage de Grald Darmanin, contact par nos soins ce matin aprs une nouvelle sortie des plus polmiques, mardi. Lors dune audition  lAssemble, le ministre de lIntrieur a maintenu la position de fermet de lexcutif sur les violences policires, consistant  refuser le terme lui-mme. Quand jentends le mot "violences policires", moi personnellement, je mtouffe, a ainsi dclar Darmanin.


En ce moment des gens rles  propos de la technique du plaquage ventral, est-ce qu'il existe une alternative moins dangereuse ?
Le plaquage ventral, une technique policire "dangereuse" mais encore autorise en France

Le ministre de l'intrieur fait parler de lui en ce moment :
Le ministre de lintrieur Darmanin se demande  pourquoi les sanctions nont pas t prises  contre des policiers accuss de racisme



> Si les faits sont avrs  dans laffaire des policiers accuss de racisme au tribunal de Paris, Grald Darmanin veut savoir pourquoi les prconisations proposes par linspection gnrale de la police nationale (IGPN) ne sont  pas encore mises en place , a expliqu le ministre de lintrieur, mardi 28 juillet, devant la commission des lois de lAssemble nationale.
> 
> Dans un signalement  sa hirarchie, datant de mars 2019 et rvl lundi par StreetPress, *le brigadier-chef Amar Benmohamed dnonait des  propos racistes  tenus de  faon rgulire  de la part dune gardienne de la paix   ladresse des dfrs dorigine trangre .* Dans larticle du site dinformation, ce fonctionnaire de police affirme que  sur un peu plus de deux ans, plus de mille prvenus ont t maltraits  au dpt du tribunal.

----------


## ABCIWEB

> Darmanin... Personnellement je trouve que son propos est bien argument. a se tient ce qu'il dit.


On en attendait pas mieux de ta part... 

Evidemment que cela se tient, puisque le ticket d'entre pour tre un homme politique est d'tre expert dans le maniement de la langue de bois, qui consiste  utiliser des strotypes - lieux communs, banalits couramment admises - soit pour viter de rpondre  une question, soit pour soutenir et faire approuver un discours dont l'essentiel du message est ailleurs.

Que nous dis Darmanin dans la premire partie de son message ? Qu'il s'touffe quand il entend parler de violences policires. Sans compter le terme "d'touffement" volontairement provocateur puisqu'il rappelle l'affaire Chouviat et l'affaire Georges Flyod qui a suscit bon nombre de manifestations  travers le monde, il nous dit ni plus ni moins qu'il rfute ce terme qui a t selon lui employ abusivement lors des dernires manifestations. 

C'est  dire que ce nous considrons, nous, comme des violences policires (yeux crevs etc.) est selon lui totalement lgitime parce qu'il est normal (c'est  cet instant qu'il utilise son strotype) : "que les policiers et gendarmes soient arms, interviennent par la force, pour que la force reste  la loi de la Rpublique et pas celle des bandes ou des communauts". Au passage il assimile implicitement les manifestants  des communauts, voire  des sectes ou  des marginaux. Au final cela revient  dire qu'il couvrira toutes les violences policires, passes et futures, puisque tout ce qu'il a vu pour l'instant ne relve pas de violences policires, et c'est d'ailleurs ce terme selon lui abusif qui l'touffe.

C'est le moins qu'il pouvait faire pour s'assurer d'un bon soutien de la police dans les enqutes en cours qui le concerne. C'est un change  peine voil de bons procds: je vous couvre, donc couvrez-moi. D'aprs ce que j'ai entendu dans certains mdias (France inter), Darmanin voulait absolument ce poste, et Macron n'a pas pu lui refuser pour conserver une figure qui reprsente la droite traditionnelle, la seule qui peut encore le soutenir pour les prochaines lections. Et voil comment un politicien lambda soutenu par Sarkosy, peut obtenir un poste prestigieux qui permettra d'orienter implicitement les enqutes policires en sa faveur, simplement parce que Macron a fait le constat qu'il ne pourrait tre rlu qu'avec un fort report de l'lectorat de droite. Et l'on nous dit ensuite que nous sommes dans un tat de droit. Pour qui le droit ?  ::mouarf:: 

Aprs on peut toujours dire que c'est un procs d'intention, mais alors comment expliquer la nomination sulfureuse de Darmanin comme ministre de l'intrieur ? La prsomption d'innocence n'est pas un argument politique. Si Macron a pris ce risque, c'est bien parce qu'il se sentait oblig de le faire.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Au passage il assimile implicitement les manifestants  des communauts, voire  des sectes ou  des marginaux.


Je ne crois pas qu'il parle des manifestants, l il doit parler des dlinquants.




> Au final cela revient  dire qu'il couvrira toutes les violences policires, passes et futures, puisque tout ce qu'il a vu pour l'instant ne relve pas de violences policires


Parfois pour matriser quelqu'un le protocole c'est d'utiliser la technique du plaquage ventral.
Donc l il n'y a pas de violence policire, les policiers ne font que de suivre la marche en suivre.

Il insiste sur le fait que les policiers qui abusent de la force doivent tre sanctionn immdiatement. Il veut aussi que les policiers racistes se fassent sanctionner.
Comme tout le monde j'adore critiquer les ministres, mais pour le moment il n'a encore rien fait de grave. Il faut attendre encore un peu.




> C'est un change  peine voil de bons procds: je vous couvre, donc couvrez-moi.


Le gouvernement ne peut pas se permettre de se mettre la police  dos. Si la police ne rpondait plus aux ordres a pourrait finir en rvolution. (les rvolutions ont lieu quand les forces de l'ordre se mettent du ct des manifestants)
Quand la police se met en grve, un accord est trs vite trouv.




> Et voil comment un politicien lambda soutenu par Sarkosy, peut obtenir un poste prestigieux qui permettra d'orienter implicitement les enqutes policires en sa faveur, simplement parce que Macron a fait le constat qu'il ne pourrait tre rlu qu'avec un fort report de l'lectorat de droite.


Je ne comprend pas pourquoi Macron voudrait se faire rlire, il peut trouver des jobs beaucoup moins chiant et beaucoup plus lucratif. Le gars devrait finir comme Hollande et ne pas se prsenter en 2022, il devrait dire "organisez une primaire LREM si a vous amuse, moi  la fin de mon mandat je me casse".

Mais c'est vrai que les mdias et les instituts de sondages sont sympa avec Macron en ce moment, donc il s'imagine peut-tre pouvoir se faire rlire.
Sondage. La cote de Macron en forte hausse, Castex obtient la confiance dune majorit de Franais



> La cote dEmmanuel Macron est en forte hausse (+6) en juillet, selon un sondage Harris Interactive-Epoka diffus mercredi. Avec 50 % dopinions positives, le chef de ltat retrouve son niveau du mois de mars (51 %), au tout dbut de la crise du Covid-19 en France.
> 
> Emmanuel Macron progresse auprs de lensemble des catgories dge,  lexception des moins de 35 ans (-3) auprs desquels il reste toutefois nettement majoritaire (56 % dopinions favorables).


Je ne sais pas qui ils interrogent mais a m'tonnerait beaucoup que la moiti des franais aient confiance en Macron...




> Aprs on peut toujours dire que c'est un procs d'intention, mais alors comment expliquer la nomination sulfureuse de Darmanin comme ministre de l'intrieur ?


Il y a peut-tre des histoires d'abus de position ou de ce genre de chose, mais il n'y a pas probablement pas viol car la femme tait consentante.
Le truc c'tait "si tu couches avec moi je te rendrai service", ce n'est pas un viol car il y a toujours moyen de refuser.

Affaire Darmanin. O en est la plainte pour viol concernant le ministre de lIntrieur ?



> Lenqute prliminaire du parquet a dbouch sur un classement sans suite dbut 2018. *Les investigations  nont pas permis dtablir labsence de consentement de la plaignante* et nont pas caractris davantage lexistence dune contrainte, dune menace, dune surprise ou dune quelconque violence  son endroit , avait expliqu le parquet.

----------


## foetus

> Je ne comprend pas pourquoi Macron voudrait se faire rlire


Il peut faire 1 Anne Hildago  ::whistle::  70% des parisiens ne sont pas satisfait d'elle (<- chiffre peut-tre au doigt lev  ::oops:: ), mais au 1ier tour 2020, elle est arrive en tte  30%, soit +6% que R. Dati (2 donc)

Je pense que lorsque 1 trs trs grosse partie de ton lectorat se dplace dans 1 contexte particulier (en 2020, annulation ou maintien  ::koi:: ), c'est la quenelle paule  ::aie::   ::aie::

----------


## David_g

> Il y a peut-tre des histoires d'abus de position ou de ce genre de chose, mais il n'y a pas probablement pas viol car la femme tait consentante.
> Le truc c'tait "si tu couches avec moi je te rendrai service", ce n'est pas un viol car il y a toujours moyen de refuser.
> 
> Affaire Darmanin. O en est la plainte pour viol concernant le ministre de lIntrieur ?


Non mais indpendamment de l'aspect juridique de la chose sur la qualification des faits : 
-  quel moment il te parait une bonne ide de nommer  l'Intrieur quelqu'un qui reconnait avoir marchand des faveurs pour un avantage personnel (du sexe qui plus est).

----------


## Ryu2000

> c'est la quenelle paule


Ok, mais moi ce que je me demande c'est pourquoi vouloir de se job ?
Peut-tre qu'Anne Hildago aurait du mal  se recycler donc elle s'accroche mais Macron a les rseaux, il peut trouver quelque chose de moins stressant. Macron a la carrure d'un employ de banque pas d'un prsident, donc il faut qu'il fasse une reconversion professionnelle. En principe il devrait faire comme Sarkozy et Hollande et ne pas faire de second mandat.

C'tait n'importe quoi les candidat  llection municipale de Paris :
- Anne Hidalgo  PS
- Rachida Dati  LR
- Agns Buzyn  LREM
- David Belliard  ELV
- Cdric Villani  LREM dissident
Il n'y avait pas un taux d'abstention de 57,70% au premier tour et 63,30% au second ?




> -  quel moment il te parait une bonne ide de nommer  l'Intrieur quelqu'un qui reconnait avoir marchand des faveurs pour un avantage personnel (du sexe qui plus est).


Pour moi aucun ministre n'est propre.
Si c'tait des personnes respectables ils ne seraient pas arriv ici.

Les gars comme Darmanin se croient suprieurs et abuse de leur position, ils se croient suprieur aux autres. Ces gens l consomment probablement de la cocane ce qui ne doit pas arranger leur problme de mgalomanie.

====
Edit :
L on dirait que les mdias vont donner de la visibilit  des gens comme Zemmour, Marion Marchal, Michel Onfray, donc le prochain parti politique soutenu par le systme pourrait tre un truc identitaire.
LOccident va disparatre : Onfray livre sa sombre vision du monde d'aprs sur Thinkerview
Je vois bien un nouveau parti apparatre juste avant 2022 avec une femme  sa tte.

----------


## foetus

> Ok, mais moi ce que je me demande c'est pourquoi vouloir de se job ?


Le salaire  vie, tre intouchable et tre prsident d'1 pays  ::langue2:: 





> Macron a la carrure d'un employ de banque pas d'un prsident, donc il faut qu'il fasse une reconversion professionnelle.


Moi je ne trouve pas  ::mrgreen:: 
Il  ::mrgreen:: 
a du cran parce qu'il en a sorti des provocations - "On n'a jamais manquer de masques", lorsqu'il a t au thtre en mars 2020 par exempleassure correctement le service avant et aprs vente de l'UE - je l'ai vu recadrer P. Etchebest qui voulait que l'tat aide les restaurateurs  cause du COVID. E. Macron a rembarr P. en mode patron, l'autre n'a pas mouft.a 1 bonne locution mine de rien - Au mois de mars 2020, lorsqu'il a lanc son discours "nous sommes en guerre, la France est confine", p*t*in on y croyait ... mais maintenant avec E. Macron, on sait qu'il y a toujours 1 grosse quenelle de glisser quelque part.speaks english very well  ::mouarf::

----------


## Gunny

> Non mais indpendamment de l'aspect juridique de la chose sur la qualification des faits : 
> -  quel moment il te parait une bonne ide de nommer  l'Intrieur quelqu'un qui reconnat avoir marchand des faveurs pour un avantage personnel (du sexe qui plus est).


https://www.leparisien.fr/politique/...20-8354760.php
On notera qu'il passe trs peu de temps  affirmer son innocence, il s'en fiche compltement puisque tout ce qu'il voit c'est que la justice le laissera partir, comme d'hab. Par contre pour traner la plaignante dans la boue on y va, il sort tout l'arsenal classique bien dgueulasse du mec avec du pouvoir accus de viol par quelqu'un en dessous de lui : son honneur et celui de sa famille est bafoue, c'est lui la vraie victime, boys will be boys, bla bla bla. Personnellement, je pense que quand on tient  son honneur, on n'change pas des faveurs contre du sexe.

Et l'affaire en cours n'est mme pas la seule affaire similaire : https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/G%C3%A...es_judiciaires (et on notera qu'il n'est pas ressorti blanchi de la prcdente, a a juste t class sans suite)

En bonus, parce que vous vous en doutiez srement, il est aussi homophobe : https://www.rtl.fr/actu/politique/re...uel-7800656702

Darmanin se comporte plus comme un mafieux que comme un homme dtat, il n'a absolument rien  faire au ministre de l'intrieur.

----------


## David_g

> https://www.leparisien.fr/politique/...20-8354760.php
> On notera qu'il passe trs peu de temps  affirmer son innocence, il s'en fiche compltement puisque tout ce qu'il voit c'est que la justice le laissera partir, comme d'hab.


Il a reconnu les faits donc difficile d'aller trop loin pour lui.
C'est la qualification de Viol (seul qui n'est potentiellement pas encore prescrite de mmoire) qui est contest.

Ensuite, le point de vue de la justice est entendable juridiquement et pour ma part je n'ai pas de problme l dessus. 
Cela ne change pas la vision politique et morale affrente  un haut reprsentant de l'tat.


PS : je ne dfends pas ce qu'il a fait.

----------


## Ryu2000

> il s'en fiche compltement puisque tout ce qu'il voit c'est que la justice le laissera partir, comme d'hab.


Il faut faire attention parce que quand on a trop confiance on peut se faire lcher par ses rseaux, comme lui par exemple :
Cahuzac :  Je nai jamais dispos dun compte en Suisse. Jamais




> je pense que quand on tient  son honneur, on n'change pas des faveurs contre du sexe.


Les politiciens moderne non pas d'honneur, c'est comme les journalistes, ou les banquiers.
Le gars quand il voit une jeune fille un peu prs bonne, il essai de la baiser, comme Benjamin Griveaux (en mme temps elle est plutt mignonne Alexandra de Taddeo).

Mme les femmes politiques se croient suprieures :
Nominations des secrtaires dEtat: les recals du gouvernement




> il est aussi homophobe


Il n'y a rien dhomophobe dans ces vieux tweets, c'est juste qu'il n'tait pas fan du mariage et de l'adoption homosexuelle.
C'est vrai qu' la base le mariage c'est une union complmentaire qui peut crer une famille. 

De toute faon il y avait dj le pacs (trs utilis par les htrosexuels), le mariage n'apporte rien de plus...




> Darmanin se comporte plus comme un mafieux que comme un homme dtat, il n'a absolument rien  faire au ministre de l'intrieur.


Quasiment tous les ministres sont des "mafieux".

Cela dit ce serait marrant qu'il se fasse dgager  cause de la pression du lobby LGBT.
C'est toujours sympa quand un ministre se fait virer  cause des scandales.

----------


## tanaka59

Bonjour, 

Aprs DSK ... Griveaux et Darmanin ? ::mouarf::  ... Vu la position de Darmanin , je le vois bien tte coupe ... Comme Sarkozy , sauf qu'en 2022 s'il se prsente , se sera comme fillon , accusation de je ne sais quel truc ou activit de jambe en l'air ... On en reparle dans 24 mois  ::roll:: 




> L on dirait que les mdias vont donner de la visibilit  des gens comme Zemmour, Marion Marchal, Michel Onfray, donc le prochain parti politique soutenu par le systme pourrait tre un truc identitaire.
> LOccident va disparatre : Onfray livre sa sombre vision du monde d'aprs sur Thinkerview
> Je vois bien un nouveau parti apparatre juste avant 2022 avec une femme  sa tte.


Je verrai bien MLP prsidente et NDA (Dupont Aigan) 1er ministre. MLP c'est bien risqu en 2017  un accord de gouvernement avant le second tour ! 

Chose plutt rare et couill en politique ... Car cela peut valoir une second tour de perdu . Et quand cela match en entre un perdant du 1er tour et et un au second tour ... C'est que cela sent le retournement de situation en leur faveur !  ::roll:: 

Charge aux franais de bien voter en 2022 :

RN + dbout la France
VS
LREM + LR + UDI/MODEM
VS 
EELV + LFI + PS

----------


## Ryu2000

> Aprs DSK ... Griveaux et Darmanin ?


Ce ne sont pas les mmes profils.
DSK c'est un fan des prostitus (apparemment elles n'taient pas mineures ce qui est dj pas mal, parce qu'au sommet de la hirarchie du pouvoir il y a beaucoup de pdophiles), de temps en temps il devait aimer violer quelqu'un, lui ou sa femme payait la victime pour qu'elle ne parle pas.
Griveaux c'est un gars qui s'est fait chauffer par une jeune fille qui l'a manipul.
Darmanin c'est un gars qui essaie de profiter de son statut.

C'est ultra rare qu'un ministre se fasse prendre, mais a arrive.

Accusation de viol : les soutiens embarrassants de Grald Darmanin



> Comme le ministre de lIntrieur, Pierre Cabar et Christophe Arend font lobjet de graves accusations. Le premier, lu de Haute-Garonne est dans le collimateur de la justice pour des faits prsums dagression sexuelle (main aux fesses), harclement sexuel et harclement moral dont laccuse sa supplante et ex-collaboratrice parlementaire, Lucie Schmitz. Saisis du dossier, les enquteurs du Service rgional de la police judiciaire (SRPJ) de Toulouse ont, selon nos informations, clos leurs investigations. La plaignante et son avocat attendent dsormais de savoir quelle suite le parquet de la ville rose va donner  cette affaire.
> 
> De son ct, le dput de Moselle Christophe Arend est vis par une plainte pour des faits supposs de harclement sexuel et agression sexuelle, dont laccuse une ex-assistante parlementaire. Aprs un premier classement sans suite par le procureur de la Rpublique de Sarreguemines fin 2017, laffaire avait t relance en septembre 2018.


Dupond-Moretti et Darmanin, deux nominations qui passent mal chez les fministes
Lancien ministre Pierre Joxe  nouveau souponn dagression sexuelle
LE PROCS TRON: UN MINISTRE JUG POUR VIOL

Il y a des ministres franais qui font du tourisme pdophile  Marrakech.
Luc Ferry et la partouze pdophile d'un ministre  Marrakech: Quand les langues ne se dlient qu' moiti




> Comme Sarkozy , sauf qu'en 2022 s'il se prsente , se sera comme fillon , accusation de je ne sais quel truc ou activit de jambe en l'air ...


Normalement a devrait tre Christian Jacob le candidat de LR en 2022.
Aprs si Fillon a pris cher en 2017 c'est parce qu'il tait catholique et pote avec Poutine et il y a des puissances qui n'aiment pas a.
Si Sarkozy devenait le candidat LR, il ne subirait pas ce que Fillon a subit.




> Je verrai bien MLP prsidente et NDA (Dupont Aigan) 1er ministre.


Marine et le RN c'est un pouvantail a ne sert  rien. Quand elle arrive au second tour elle se sabote, elle ne veut pas prendre le pouvoir.
Moi je vois bien un nouveau parti qui n'existe pas encore.
Les mdias peuvent pousser leur poulain au dernier moment comme avec LREM.




> LREM + LR + UDI/MODEM
> VS 
> EELV + LFI + PS


C'est 6 fois la mme chose... Ils partagent tous la mme idologie de merde. (surtout PS, LR, LREM, EELV. Le Modem est ngligeable il ne reprsente rien.)
LFI est peut-tre un peu plus punk que les autres. Melenchon s'est un peu radicalis  ::P:  LFI devrait mettre une personne jeune  la place de Melenchon, il est trop anxiogne.

----------


## Jipt

> Darmanin se comporte plus comme un *mafieux* que comme un homme dtat, il n'a absolument rien  faire *au ministre de l'intrieur*.


Tiens, a me fait penser  un certain Pasqua, il y a pas mal de temps  ::roll:: 

Ah ils sont beaux, nos politiques !

----------


## ABCIWEB

> Il insiste sur le fait que les policiers qui abusent de la force doivent tre sanctionn immdiatement. Il veut aussi que les policiers racistes se fassent sanctionner


Oui a c'est le strotype, tous les ministres de l'intrieur disent la mme chose. Mais cela ne veut rien dire directement puisque ce sont eux qui positionnent le curseur en dfinissant ce qui est un abus et ce qui ne l'est pas. Et il a dfini lui-mme le curseur dans sa premire phrase en disant qu'il s'touffe quand on parle de violences policires. Or, quand avons-nous parl le plus de violences policires ces deux dernires annes si ce n'est lors de rpressions aveugles contre des manifestants ? Donc selon lui les policiers n'ont fait que leur travail et n'ont en rien abuser de la force puisqu'il considre que ces faits de relvent pas de violences policires.

Voil comment une phrase apparemment inoffensive peut redfinir les droits des citoyens puisqu'il suffit de considrer que la violence policire est lgitime quand il s'agit de l'utiliser pour les dissuader de manifester. Il suffit de dplacer le curseur de ce que l'on considre comme abusif pour installer le fascisme, et cela parait acceptable puisque le strotype est respect.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Tiens, a me fait penser  un certain Pasqua, il y a pas mal de temps


Le gars jouait probablement un rle dans le trafic de drogue en France :
Le rgime marocain, les rseaux du SAC, et le march des stupfiants



> Lors du dmantlement de la "French Connection"  (1971), qui faisait parvenir de lhrone aux tats-Unis via le Canada,  les noms de Jean-Charles Marchiani et de Charles Pasqua sont cits par  la presse anglo-saxonne. Pendant prs de neuf ans, Jean Venturi tait  limportateur et le distributeur en Amrique du Nord du pastis Ricard,  statut qui lui servait de couverture pour assurer plus facilement limportation  dhrone provenant de Marseille. Son suprieur hirarchique tait alors  Charles Pasqua.
> 
> Un tmoignage de Mme Jacqueline Pil-Hmard, elle aussi  rfugie politique aux USA, raconte que la famille Hmard, propritaire  de Pernod & Ricard, a contribu  mettre en place au Maroc des installations  de transformation de la cocane. Cela commenait en 1962 jusque dans  les annes 80. Charles Pasqua a travaill durant dix ans pour la famille  Hmard  la branche export avec le Maroc.





> Or, quand avons-nous parl le plus de violences policires ces deux dernires annes si ce n'est lors de rpressions aveugles contre des manifestants ?


Je ne suis pas d'accord.
En politique il n'y a pas de mmoire, ce qui s'est pass il y a 1 mois n'existe pas.
Aujourd'hui quand on parle de violence policire c'est li  BLM et ce genre de choses.

Mais aprs c'est vrai que des manifestants pacifiste ce sont fait attaquer violemment par la police, alors qu'ils ne faisaient rien de mal.
L a ne peut pas tre considr comme de la violence policire par le gouvernement, puisque *a venait des ordres*.
Le gouvernement ne peut pas ordonner aux policiers de tirer sur la foules, puis de la punir parce qu'elle a tir sur la foule. (sinon les policiers arrteraient de suivre les ordres)
Au contraire le gouvernement doit dcor les policiers qui ont bien tir sur la foule.
Christophe Castaner dcore des policiers souponns de violences

Dans les manifestants les policiers n'ont pas de vision globale, on leur dit d'aller  un point A et d'attaquer un groupe. Les types ne se demandent pas si le groupe mrite de se faire gazer puis tirer dessus. Si on leur a dit de s'en prendre  ce groupe, il faut y aller.
De toute faon leur boulot ce n'est pas de rflchir, c'est de suivre les ordres en respectant le protocole. Dans l'arme il y a une ide importante : Rflchir c'est dsobir / Rflchir c'est trahir.

----------


## ABCIWEB

> Je ne suis pas d'accord.
> En politique il n'y a pas de mmoire, ce qui s'est pass il y a 1 mois n'existe pas.
> Aujourd'hui quand on parle de violence policire c'est li  BLM et ce genre de choses.


Peu importe ce que tu en penses, Darmanin parlait de violences policires en gnral, sinon pourquoi avoir cit Max Weber pour les justifier. Catherine Colliot-Thelene, philosophe et spcialiste du sociologue a tenu  rectifier cette rfrence abusive : 



> Weber ne dit pas que toute violence exerce par lEtat est lgitime
> ...
> Weber se pose la question de ce qui caractrise l'Etat moderne, comment on peut le dfinir. Il ne se demande pas quelles sont ses fins. Pour lui, l'Etat moderne se caractrise par le 'monopole de la violence lgitime' ou, dans d'autres versions de son texte, le monopole de la 'contrainte lgitime'", explique Catherine Colliot-Thelene. Avant la naissance de l'Etat moderne, durant la priode mdivale, "on avait affaire  une pluralit de pouvoirs  Eglise, princes, villes libres  qui se disputaient le contrle du droit et de sa mise en uvre.
> ...
> La thse de Max Weber est celle d'un historien du droit, pas une thse normative qui dfinirait ce que lEtat peut faire ou ne pas faire.

----------


## Ryu2000

> sinon pourquoi avoir cit Max Weber


Il n'a pas cit Max Weber, il a dit "c'est vieux comme Max Weber". Il n'a pas parl du "monopole de la violence lgitime".
Il dit juste que les gens en face sont violent donc la police est contrainte d'utiliser la force. Mais ds que la force n'est plus proportionnelle ou qu'elle sort des cadres il faut que le policer soit sanctionn.
Vous devriez savoir que les politiciens se trompent systmatiquement quand ils essaient de faire une rfrence.
Emmanuel Macron croyait citer Michel Audiard alors qu'il citait... Chevallier et Laspals
 le travail rend libre  : plus quune provocation  propos dun mot dordre du prsident Sarkozy

Bref, de toute faon a ne change en rien le fait que pour le gouvernement il n'y a pas eu d'abus de violence de la part des policiers lors des manifestants gilets jaunes puisqu'ils ne faisaient que suivre les ordres  la lettre.
L'affaire George Floyd a t import en France, donc on parle des gens qui sont mort  cause du plaquage ventrale, il y a la famille Traor qui fout le bordel en ce moment.
Liste de dcs impliquant un plaquage ventral en France

En ce moment la tendance c'est de critiquer la police en disant qu'il y a des policiers racistes.
Soupons de racisme et violence dans la police : "Si on amliorait les conditions de travail, il y aurait moins de drives", affirme une ancienne policire

Taper sur un clandestin c'est mal :
Deux policiers condamns pour violences sur un migrant et dtournement de fonds
Un policier condamn pour violence contre un mineur malien qui se rfugiait en France

Taper sur des manifestants c'est normal :
Violences policires : un chef CRS jamais inquit



> Libration rvle les drives du commandant Dominique Caffin, un dur de chez dur en charge des rangs policiers lors du dfil du 14 Juillet, *impliqu dans deux affaires survenues lors des manifestations des gilets jaunes*.


Peut-tre que le public amalgame les 2 trucs, mais le gouvernement et la justice, font bien la diffrence.
Pour le gouvernement attaquer des manifestants c'est le protocole, donc il n'y a pas d'abus, donc pas de sanction. (ou alors il faut vraiment que le policier ait exagr)

En ce moment ce que les mdias veulent c'est des affaires avec des policiers qui agressent des noirs. Les manifestants a ne compte pas, ou alors il faudrait que ce soit une manifestation avec une majorit de femme.
"C'tait totalement disproportionn" : des manifestantes dnoncent la violente intervention policire lors d'une marche fministe samedi  Paris
L d'un coup les mdias taient  fond, alors qu'il n'y a pas d'abus de violence de la part de la police.

C'est une condition de point de vue, parfois pour le gouvernement, les mdias et la justice tout est normal (quand les victimes sont des gilets jaunes). Mais alors si un policer touche une personne issue d'une "minorit" alors l c'est l'alerte maximale.
Il y a aussi l'histoire des antifas qui sont protgs par le gouvernement :
Le "policier hros" titularis et dcor par Bernard Cazeneuve
J'ai jamais compris le truc : "des antifas ont brl votre voiture alors que vous et vos collgues tiez  l'intrieur, ensuite ils vous ont frappez et vous n'avez pas rpondu, flicitations".

De temps en temps des policiers se font sanctionner parce qu'ils ont t trop violent lors d'une manifestation :
AGRESSION DE POLICIERS : CONDAMNATION CONFIRME EN APPEL POUR DEUX GILETS JAUNES
Un policier condamn  18 mois de prison avec sursis pour avoir matraqu une femme de 62 ans lors dun rassemblement de  gilets jaunes 
 Lyon, des policiers renvoys en correctionnelle pour le passage  tabac dArthur Naciri
Bayonne : un policier en procs ce vendredi pour "violences involontaires" aprs un tir de LBD

Il parait Darmanin utilise la vieille stratgie "je ne vais pas arrter de dire la merde et les gens vont perdre le fil" (technique trs utilis par Macron  une poque) :
Grald Darmanin adopte la mthode de Sarkozy pour occuper le terrain



> Presque deux dcennies plus tard, lactuel ministre de lintrieur, Grald Darmanin, que lancien chef de lEtat dsigne comme son  ami , semble reprendre cette stratgie  son compte, *en assumant dagiter quelques chiffons rouges dans le dbat public.* Une manire, lui reprochent certains dans la majorit, *dessayer de faire oublier laccusation de viol dont il est lobjet*, qui lui vaut dtre pris pour cible par les associations fministes.


Il a l'air sympa vu d'ici :
Racisme au tribunal de Paris : Darmanin appel  "soutenir" le policier lanceur d'alerte
Si a se trouve Darmanin ne va pas dgager si rapidement que a.

----------


## Ryu2000

Ils ont chang le titre !  :8O: 
Apparemment  la base c'tait : 
Le PIB s'est effondr de 13,8% au deuxime trimestre, la France officiellement en rcession

Cela dit en avril il y avait a :
Coronavirus: la France officiellement en rcession, des indicateurs alarmants en zone euro

Il semblerait que l'conomie ne se porte pas extrmement bien.

----------


## ABCIWEB

> Il n'a pas cit Max Weber, il a dit "c'est vieux comme Max Weber".


Il ne l'a pas cit mais il l'a mentionn ? Ou peut-tre tu prfres le verbe "voquer", "nommer" ?  Peu importe tous ces mots sont en synonymes dans la dfinition du verbe citer.




> Il n'a pas parl du "monopole de la violence lgitime".


Personne n'a dit cela. Tout  l'heure j'ai cit Franceinfo mais les Inrocks disent la mme chose:



> Ce 28 juillet,  la commission des lois de l'Assemble nationale, le ministre de l'Intrieur a cru avis de citer le sociologue Max Weber pour justifier la violence lgitime de la police. 
> 
> Quand j'entends le mot violences policires, moi personnellement, je m'touffe. La police exerce une violence, certes, mais une violence lgitime. C'est vieux comme Max Weber !, a-t-il dclar avec aplomb. 
> 
> Mais, en sus d'avoir dclench une polmique en utilisant une expression trs malvenue (je m'touffe), le ministre a fait un contresens important, comme l'ont fait remarquer plusieurs personnes sur Twitter, dont la matresse de confrences en stylistique et langue franaise Lalia Vron : Contresens rcurrent sur Weber : lorsqu'il dclare que l'Etat a le monopole de la violence lgitime, c'est descriptif et non prescriptif.





> Bref, de toute faon a ne change en rien le fait que pour le gouvernement il n'y a pas eu d'abus de violence de la part des policiers lors des manifestants gilets jaunes puisqu'ils ne faisaient que suivre les ordres  la lettre.
> ...
> Pour le gouvernement attaquer des manifestants c'est le protocole, donc il n'y a pas d'abus, donc pas de sanction. (ou alors il faut vraiment que le policier ait exagr)


Et oui, c'est bien ce que je te dis depuis le dbut, cela revient  dire que le gouvernement dfini lui-mme l'abus de violence policires en fonction de ses besoins. Et apparemment cela ne te drange pas puisque tu disais :



> "Darmanin... Personnellement je trouve que son propos est bien argument. a se tient ce qu'il dit.


Cela ne te dranges pas mme si au final cela revient  dcourager les gens de manifester, ce qui pourtant est un droit constitutionnel. 

Mais effectivement au niveau fonctionnel, ses propos sont logiques et cohrents pour imposer un rgime autoritaire qui n'a plus rien  voir avec la dmocratie. Libre  toi de t'en fliciter.




> Il parait Darmanin utilise la vieille stratgie "je ne vais pas arrter de dire la merde et les gens vont perdre le fil" (technique trs utilis par Macron  une poque) :
> Grald Darmanin adopte la mthode de Sarkozy pour occuper le terrain


Oui c'est fort probable, et cela expliquerait pourquoi il a utilis le mot "touffer" en guise de provocation. Donc son discours selon toi anodin, n'est pas anodin et l'on en revient  mon premier message: il a voulu ce poste pour mieux assurer sa dfense. D'une part parce que le ministre de l'intrieur n'est pas un justiciable comme les autres, et d'autre part parce que ce poste lui permet d'tre en permanence sous le feu des projecteurs et d'amliorer ainsi l'efficacit de ses contre-feu.

----------


## David_g

> Il ne l'a pas cit mais il l'a mentionn ? Ou peut-tre tu prfres le verbe "voquer", "nommer" ?  Peu importe tous ces mots sont en synonymes dans la dfinition du verbe citer.


Tant qu' lire Weber, il aurait pu pousser jusqu' lire ce que pense Weber des politiciens. 
a me parait tout aussi appropri.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Et oui, c'est bien ce que je te dis depuis le dbut, cela revient  dire que le gouvernement dfini lui-mme l'abus de violence policires en fonction de ses besoins.


Bon ben on est d'accord depuis le dbut alors !
Peu importe...

Parfois il y a des conducteur de scooter un peu nerv :
Montpellier :  scooter, il refuse le contrle et percute dlibrment deux policiers qui sont grivement blesss



> Trois motards de la police du commissariat de Montpellier (Hrault) taient en contrle routier de vitesse ce samedi en milieu de matine sur lavenue des Moulins, lorsquils ont ordonn  un homme sur un scooter de sarrter relate le Mtropolitain. Ce dernier roulait  plus de 100 km/h au lieu de 50.
> 
> Aprs avoir fait mine dobtemprer, le scootriste a acclr et percut violemment deux des policiers. Il a ensuite t arrt par le troisime fonctionnaire qui sest bless  une main en le matrisant.


Darmanin a crit un tweet :



> https://twitter.com/GDarmanin/status...53742669524992
> 3 policiers ont t blesss ce matin dans lHrault suite  un refus dobtemprer. Soutien total  nos agents qui agissent au quotidien pour nous protger. Lauteur de ces faits inacceptables a t interpell et plac en garde  vue. Cc 
> @prefet34

----------


## tanaka59

Bonjour

Non mais a Montpellier c'est une violence policire manifestate ... Encore une fois la police frappe et stigmatise un tranger ou une personne de couleur ...

----------


## MABROUKI

> ais aprs c'est vrai que des manifestants pacifiste ce sont fait attaquer violemment par la police, alors qu'ils ne faisaient rien de mal.
> L a ne peut pas tre considr comme de la violence policire par le gouvernement, puisque *a venait des ordres*.
> Le gouvernement ne peut pas ordonner aux policiers de tirer sur la foules, puis de la punir parce qu'elle a tir sur la foule. (sinon les policiers arrteraient de suivre les ordres)
> Au contraire le gouvernement doit dcor les policiers qui ont bien tir sur la foule.
> Christophe Castaner dcore des policiers souponns de violences
> 
> 
> Dans l'arme il y a une ide importante : Rflchir c'est dsobir / Rflchir c'est trahir.


La  violence  exerce par l'Etat   est  une "violence lgale" et ce qui  est lgal  une poque  peut  peut paratre ou tre  illgitime  c..d injuste.
Seule la  loi dans un Etat peut transformer une situation considre comme lgitime  c..d juste comme  une situation "lgale".
Dans   certains Etats  les manifs   , les  grves sont interdites  par la loi, et ltat est  de tenu de faire respecter ces loi par  les moyens "lgaux eux aussi"   mis  sa disposition : couvre-feu,emprisonnement  etc...

Un  militaire (tout ce qui porte une  casquette comme on dit chez moi) n'est  pas pay pour rflchir mais pour cogner  dru.

----------


## Mat.M

> Bonjour
> 
> Non mais a Montpellier c'est une violence policire manifestate ... Encore une fois la police frappe et stigmatise un tranger ou une personne de couleur ...


j'ai l'impression que vous ne vous rendez pas compte tout ce qui se passe en France...

Tiens en voil des violences policires..



> tampes dans l'Essonne, une bagarre entre une centaine de jeunes sur la base de loisirs
> La scne, filme, a fait le tour des rseaux sociaux : une rixe entre deux bandes rivales a oppos plus d'une centaine de jeunes vendredi en fin d'aprs-midi. Des centaines de familles taient venues s'y reposer, alors que le thermomtre avoisinait les 40 degrs. La rgion porte plainte


Lien

----------


## ABCIWEB

> La  violence  exerce par l'Etat  est  une "violence lgale"


Non, pas par dfinition. Ce qui est lgal est ce qui est conforme  la loi. Une violence exerce par l'tat n'est pas lgale si elle contrevient  la loi en vigueur dans ce pays. Il y a aussi les Lois internationales sur les droits de lHomme auxquelles  les pays signataires doivent se conformer.

Le droit de manifester est inscrit  l'article 10 de la Dclaration des Droits de lHomme et du Citoyen de 1789. Utiliser des violences policires dans le but de les interdire implicitement est donc illgal. 

C'est d'ailleurs ce que rappelait les eurodputs en fvrier 2019 qui dnonaient les violences policires dans l'UE.




> *La violence contre les manifestants pacifiques ne peut jamais tre une solution dans un dbat ou en politique*
> ...
> * il ny a quen France, en Pologne et en Grce quil y a un usage sans limite de ces instruments (LBD) qui [], selon les quipes mdicales, causent des blessures de guerre*.
> ...
> La rsolution vote par les eurodputs nappelle pas pour autant  linterdiction des LBD. La socialiste franaise Sylvie Guillaume, vice-prsidente du Parlement europen, a jug  inacceptable  que cette interdiction ne figure pas dans la  rsolution car la droite europenne sy est oppose . Une critique reprise par les eurodputs EELV qui ont fait le choix de voter contre ce texte.  Ce texte aurait d tre loccasion [] dinterdire au niveau europen les armes du type Flash-Ball et LBD40, responsables de nombreux blesss voire de morts , regrettent-ils dans un communiqu.
> 
> Pour les eurodputs franais de Generation. s (groupe S & D), qui se sont abstenus,  *le Prsident de la Rpublique franaise doit entendre lalerte du Parlement europen et revoir sa politique de maintien de lordre, qui conduit  une surenchre de violence*

----------


## Ryu2000

> Utiliser des violences policires dans le but de les interdire implicitement est donc illgal.


Peut-tre mais le gouvernement va forcement dfendre la police. Le gouvernement ne va pas dire "c'est vrai qu'on a donn des ordres qui ne respectent pas les lois", il va plutt dire "les policiers ont rpondus de manire appropri compte tenu du contexte".
Ce serait bien que la justice condamne les donneurs d'ordres de temps en temps... Mais les pouvoirs ne sont pas spar comme ils devraient l'tre.
Le rle des mdias mainstream tait de faire passer les manifestants pour des casseurs violents. En plus d'amalgamer manifestants et casseurs, ils ont rcrit l'histoire pour faire croire que les provocations venaient des manifestants et pas de la police.

Les blesss peuvent porter plainte :
Gilets jaunes: deux policiers vont tre jugs, une premire depuis le dbut du mouvement



> Alors que *54 plaintes* ont t classes sans suite, le parquet de Paris a annonc que deux policiers allaient tre jugs pour violences.


Parfois il y a des enqutes :
Violences policires: 4 CRS mis en examen pour avoir matraqu des Gilets jaunes en 2018



> Lenqute dite Burger King avance. Quatre CRS, placs en garde  vue lundi dans cette affaire, ont t dfrs ce mardi 23 juin avant dtre mis en examen et placs sous contrle judiciaire, a confirm  lAFP. Les faits qui leurs sont reprochs remontent au 1er dcembre 2018, lors de lacte 3 des gilets jaunes,  proximit des Champs-lyses.
> 
> Tous ont t mis en examen pour *violences volontaires sans incapacit par personne dpositaire de lautorit publique* et deux dentre eux sont aussi poursuivis pour *violences volontaires avec incapacit de travail de moins de huit jours par personne dpositaire de lautorit publique en runion et avec arme.*


Gilets jaunes : 2 policiers renvoys en correctionnelle pour des violences



> Deux policiers ont t renvoys en correctionnelle pour des violences prsumes lors de manifestations de Gilets jaunes, tandis que 18 affaires ont t confies  des juges d'instruction, a annonc jeudi 7 novembre le procureur de Paris Rmi Heitz. *Au total, 212 enqutes ont t confies  l'Inspection gnrale de la police nationale (IGPN) par le parquet de Paris*, a prcis le procureur dans un communiqu. Parmi elles, 146 enqutes ont t cltures par les enquteurs.


====
Bon sinon en autre actualit il y a Chypre qui bloque le CETA :
Le fromage halloumi pousse Chypre  bloquer l'accord commercial entre l'Europe et le Canada



> Le CETA est entr en vigueur  titre provisoire en septembre 2017. La pleine mise en uvre du trait ncessite sa ratification par tous les Etats membres de l'UE, conformment aux exigences constitutionnelles applicables localement. L'accord commercial vise  faciliter l'exportation de biens et de services entre l'UE et le Canada. Le CETA devrait profiter tant aux consommateurs qu'aux entreprises, semblerait-il. Selon l'opposition chypriote, *le CETA ne profitera qu'aux multinationales et sera un dsastre pour les petits producteurs.*


Ceta : que se passerait-il si un membre de l'UE refusait de ratifier le trait ?

Et il y a aussi les Pays-Bas et l'Autriche qui ne veulent pas du trait de libre change avec le Mercosur :
L'UE embarrasse aprs un vote aux Pays-Bas contre l'accord avec le Mercosur
LAutriche dit adieu au Mercosur

a fait plaisir de voir des pays qui rsistent un peu.

----------


## Jipt

> Bon sinon en autre actualit il y a Chypre qui bloque le CETA :


Quel rapport avec le titre de la discussion ?  ::roll::

----------


## Ryu2000

Le rapport c'est que Macron supporte le projet Union Europen.
Je ne pouvais pas crer un topic pour a...

----------


## tanaka59

Bonjour, 

Macron a dit que le contribuable ne payerait pas la facture des aides lies  la crise . Il a pas dit  que le consommateur payerait pas :

Une ide de relance de taxe  cause de la baisse des ventes de PC/smartphone/tablette :

https://www.nextinpact.com/news/1091...rdinateurs.htm 

https://www.lefigaro.fr/conjoncture/...n-vue-20200727 

Oui je sais , par moment le gouvernement prend les franais pour des couillons  ::mouarf::  ::aie::

----------


## ABCIWEB

> Peut-tre mais le gouvernement va forcement dfendre la police. Le gouvernement ne va pas dire "c'est vrai qu'on a donn des ordres qui ne respectent pas les lois", il va plutt dire "les policiers ont rpondus de manire appropri compte tenu du contexte".


On est bien d'accord, *c'est logique du point de vue d'un rgime oppresseur*. 

C'est pour cela que je t'ai repris quand tu disais "Darmanin... Personnellement je trouve que son propos est bien argument". Darmanin a dtourn la citation de Max Weber pour lui donner un rle prescriptif, c.a.d. "les violences policires sont une mthode de gouvernance normale". Approuver ses propos simplement parce qu'il est bien dans son rle, c'est accepter un rgime policier et reconnatre la tyrannie comme une mthode de gouvernance normale. C'est implicitement tre conditionn pour accueillir le fascisme les bras grands ouverts. C'est tout sauf anodin.

----------


## MABROUKI

> Non, pas par dfinition. Ce qui est lgal est ce qui est conforme  la loi. Une violence exerce par l'tat n'est pas lgale si elle contrevient  la loi en vigueur dans ce pays.


Qui  dfinit si une situation est conforme  loi  ?
C'est les  institutions tatiques  qui sont des dpendances de l'Etat donc comme on dit chez  moi "El Hadj Moussa  c'est Moussa El Hadj"

une  situation peut  tre  considre aujourd'hui  comme LGITIME par la socit et rendue LGALE  (exemple pma,lgbt) alors qu'elle tait considre  totalement illgitime il y a 10 ans en plus dtre punissable par les lois c..d ILLGALE.
Le LGITIME  ,le JUSTE prcde  toujours dans le temps ce qui est lgal.





> Le droit de manifester est inscrit  l'article 10 de la Dclaration des Droits de lHomme et du Citoyen de 1789. Utiliser des violences policires dans le but de les interdire implicitement est donc illgal.


Cet article  pose un principe ,ce n'est pas une loi car il est  trop vague  & ne dfinit pas ce qu'on entend par manifester .
Manifester par exemple  contre les lois tablies est puni svrement dans tous les Etats.
Alors  que reste-t-il  ? Manifester pour porter des caleons transparents ,manger du jambon cru,ou boire l'eau de pluie non traite ou avoir une tribu de 20 gars.





> Il y a aussi les Lois internationales sur les droits de lHomme auxquelles Lois internationales sur les droits de lHomme auxquelles  les pays signataires doivent se conformer.


L'existence mme  des  organismes privs comme Human Rights Watch dmontre ab absurdo que  ce qui est lgal n'est pas toujours lgitime et juste.

----------


## ABCIWEB

> Qui  dfinit si une situation est conforme  loi  ?
> C'est les  institutions tatiques  qui sont des dpendances de l'Etat donc comme on dit chez  moi "El Hadj Moussa  c'est Moussa El Hadj"


Ce n'est pas pour autant que c'est lgal. Il existe des lois qui prcdent la prise du pouvoir par tel ou tel parti politique. Le fait d'arriver au pouvoir ne leur permet pas de s'en affranchir, sauf  les modifier explicitement. Le rle du prsident est de veiller au respect de la constitution et le droit de manifester fait parti de la constitution.

Aprs le gouvernement terrorise les manifestants et pourri les manifestations pour dire ensuite qu'elles constituent un trouble  l'ordre public. C'est un abus de pouvoir, mme s'ils disposent d'un arsenal mdiatique et juridique qui leur permet de le faire.  




> une  situation peut  tre  considre aujourd'hui  comme LGITIME par la socit et rendue LGALE  (exemple pma,lgbt) alors qu'elle tait considre  totalement illgitime il y a 10 ans en plus dtre punissable par les lois c..d ILLGALE. Le LGITIME  ,le JUSTE prcde  toujours dans le temps ce qui est lgal.


Oui, c'est justement le problme. En affirmant qu'il est lgitime d'utiliser la violence policire comme mthode de gouvernance "courante" (c'est vieux comme Weber), Darmanin la normalise de sorte que nous la trouvions finalement juste et lgale. Il suit le manuel du bon petit fasciste pour nous faire accepter le nofascisme comme la suite normale de l'volution de la socit.

----------


## MABROUKI

> Oui, c'est justement le problme. En affirmant qu'il est lgitime d'utiliser la violence policire comme mthode de gouvernance "courante" (c'est vieux comme Weber), Darmanin la normalise de sorte que nous la trouvions finalement juste et lgale. Il suit le manuel du bon petit fasciste pour nous faire accepter le nofascisme comme la suite normale de l'volution de la socit.



J'ai  dit la "la  SOCIT  considre une situation comme LGITIM ,JUSTE une situation donne ...etc",pas une personne ,fut-elle PUBLIQUE.
Et  Mr Darmanin n'est qu'une personne qui n'a pas la prtention ,j'en suis convaincu,de reprsenter l'opinion de la majorit  de la SOCIT.
En fait    ces propos visent beaucoup plus,comme l'as fait remarquer RYU2000,  dfendre ses subordonnes pour les absoudre de l'accusation (brandie par ses adversaires politiques)  "de violences policires prmdites".
Cette raction est typique de tout chef et sans cela il serait contraint ,comme l'as fait justement remarquer RYU2000, de dmissionner et de mettre la cl sous le paillasson.
L'avis  REL de Mr Darmanin sur  le  bien-fond de ces "accusations" ne  sera connu 
 que lorsque il ne  sera plus ministrable ,peut tre dans l'opposition.

----------


## Gunny

> Ce n'est pas pour autant que c'est lgal. Il existe des lois qui prcdent la prise du pouvoir par tel ou tel parti politique. Le fait d'arriver au pouvoir ne leur permet pas de s'en affranchir, sauf  les modifier explicitement. Le rle du prsident est de veiller au respect de la constitution et le droit de manifester fait parti de la constitution.
> 
> Aprs le gouvernement terrorise les manifestants et pourri les manifestations pour dire ensuite qu'elles constituent un trouble  l'ordre public. C'est un abus de pouvoir, mme s'ils disposent d'un arsenal mdiatique et juridique qui leur permet de le faire.  
> 
> 
> Oui, c'est justement le problme. En affirmant qu'il est lgitime d'utiliser la violence policire comme mthode de gouvernance "courante" (c'est vieux comme Weber), Darmanin la normalise de sorte que nous la trouvions finalement juste et lgale. Il suit le manuel du bon petit fasciste pour nous faire accepter le nofascisme comme la suite normale de l'volution de la socit.


"La seule source de violence lgitime est la police" DONC "Toutes les violences exerces par la police sont lgitimes"
"La violence contre les bandes organises est lgitime" ET "Les manifestants se font taper dessus par la police" ET "Toutes les violences exerces par la police sont lgitimes" DONC "Les manifestants sont des bandes organises"
Corollaire : "Il est lgitime de taper sur les manifestants"

Voil la puissance de l'argumentaire de Darmanin : si on suppose par dfinition que les violence policires sont lgitimes, alors elles sont lgitimes.

----------


## Ryu2000

> si on suppose par dfinition que les violence policires sont lgitimes, alors elles sont lgitimes.


En effet les policiers peuvent taper des manifestants, mais il y a des choses qui ne passent pas :
 ::fleche::  Le ministre de lintrieur Darmanin se demande  pourquoi les sanctions nont pas t prises  contre des policiers accuss de racisme
 ::fleche::  Racisme au tribunal de Paris : Darmanin appel  "soutenir" le policier lanceur d'alerte
 ::fleche::  CRS AU BLASON NAZI PROMU BRIGADIER-CHEF : GRALD DARMANIN DMENT
Les policiers pourront toujours abuser de la force sur des hommes blancs htrosexuels, l il n'y a pas de problme de racisme, de sexisme ou d'homophobie, donc c'est bon.

Parfois les mdias sont du ct du dlinquant, comme  Villeneuve-la-Garenne avec le gars qui faisait n'importe quoi avec sa moto et qui s'est plant.
Ou avec l'histoire du gars qui dit que les policiers lui on insrer une matraque, alors que ds que l'enqute a avance tous les mdias ont arrt d'en parler, car ce n'tait clairement pas les policiers qui l'ont bless.

Il semblerait que LREM ait compris l'importance d'tre sympa avec les policiers :
Grald Darmanin: Je ne serai pas un ministre derrire les agents, mais devant eux
Macron allonge les millions pour les policiers qui travaillent la nuit
Le gouvernement a besoin d'avoir la police de son ct sinon a pourrait finir en rvolution.

----------


## tanaka59

Bonjour, 




> En effet les policiers peuvent taper des manifestants, mais il y a des choses qui ne passent pas :
>  Le ministre de lintrieur Darmanin se demande  pourquoi les sanctions nont pas t prises  contre des policiers accuss de racisme
>  Racisme au tribunal de Paris : Darmanin appel  "soutenir" le policier lanceur d'alerte
>  CRS AU BLASON NAZI PROMU BRIGADIER-CHEF : GRALD DARMANIN DMENT
> Les policiers pourront toujours abuser de la force sur des hommes blancs htrosexuels, l il n'y a pas de problme de racisme, de sexisme ou d'homophobie, donc c'est bon.
> 
> Parfois les mdias sont du ct du dlinquant, comme  Villeneuve-la-Garenne avec le gars qui faisait n'importe quoi avec sa moto et qui s'est plant.
> Ou avec l'histoire du gars qui dit que les policiers lui on insrer une matraque, alors que ds que l'enqute a avance tous les mdias ont arrt d'en parler, car ce n'tait clairement pas les policiers qui l'ont bless.
> 
> ...


Le fond du problme :

>  chaque fait divers avec la police ou gendarmerie avec une personne basane, de couleur, afro et j'en passe ... c'est "violence policre" .
> les mdias en font de trop ... c'est plus mdiatis "histoire d'essayer d'avoir de la bien pensance" .
> quand le ou les individus sont dj connus dfavorablement de la police ... on a encore le culot de les levs en hros et en enfant de coeur ... je trouve vraiment cela immonde ... 

Chouviat, Faid, Floyd, Traor, Zined et Bounya ... 

Quand on a dj fait trempette dans la magouille ,  en somme qu'on a une pile de dossier et des casseroles , l'individu ou son entourage  surtout intrt  la mettre en veuilleuse et faire profil bas.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Une ide de relance de taxe


C'est un peu la spcialit d'LREM de crer et d'augmenter des taxes et des impts.




> Quand on a dj fait trempette dans la magouille ,  en somme qu'on a une pile de dossier et des casseroles , l'individu ou son entourage  surtout intrt  la mettre en veuilleuse et faire profil bas.


Y'en a qui ont compris (ils ont peut-tre des avocats de bons conseils) :
Villeneuve-la-Garenne : lappel au calme du motard bless  la jambe



> *Je ne suis pas un enfant de chur*, mais jespre que la justice passera , a dclar cet homme, g de 30 ans, depuis son lit dhpital.

----------


## el_slapper

juste tomb sur ce long article sur les violences policires amricaines, qui contient plein de trucs intressants (dont certains feraient s'touffer Neckara - mais ce n'est pas ceux l qui mintressent) : https://www.theatlantic.com/ideas/ar...s-made/613030/

Le passage - avec donnes - qui illustre bien le dbat est le suivant : 




> In The Washington Post, Mewhirter and Welch wrote about their findings: When a county goes from receiving no military equipment to $2,539,767 worth (the largest figure that went to one agency in our data), more than twice as many civilians are likely to die in that county the following year. Problems are more likely to be seen as acts of war. The person on the other side of the equipment is rendered less visible.


Dit autrement, quand on quipe militairement les forces de police, celles-ci militarisent leur manire de penser, leurs interventions, et le sang coule plus. Et les civils se font soudain flinguer en masse. C'est exactement l ou nous emmne Darmanin - un chemin dj balis par ses prdcesseurs.

Chouviat tait un sale type, et les autres pas des rigolos non plus. Mais plus on militarise la police, et plus d'entre eux mourront dans des circonstances ou tuer n'tait pas ncessaire (Chouviat n'tait pas violent lors de l'interpellation qui l'a touff, il a juste balanc sont habituel torrent d'insultes  l'gard des forces de police. Ni fut ni gentil, mais a ne justifie pas une mise  mort). Pire, plus on tue de malfrats, et plus de non-malfrats risquent de crever avec. (a ne concerne pas Zined et Bounya, qui n'taient pas des malfrats, et dont le dcs ne relve pas non plus de la militarisation de la police, mais d'autres facteurs, tout aussi glauques, mais diffrents).

----------


## MABROUKI

> Dit autrement, quand on quipe militairement les forces de police, celles-ci militarisent leur manire de penser, leurs interventions, et le sang coule plus. Et les civils se font soudain flinguer en masse. C'est exactement l ou nous emmne Darmanin - un chemin dj balis par ses prdcesseurs.


En rsum   "la pile Wonder  ne s'use  que si l'on s'en sert".

----------


## MABROUKI

> "La seule source de violence lgitime est la police" DONC "Toutes les violences exerces par la police sont lgitimes"
> "La violence contre les bandes organises est lgitime" ET "Les manifestants se font taper dessus par la police" ET "Toutes les violences exerces par la police sont lgitimes" DONC "Les manifestants sont des bandes organises"
> Corollaire : "Il est lgitime de taper sur les manifestants"
> 
> Voil la puissance de l'argumentaire de Darmanin : si on suppose par dfinition que les violence policires sont lgitimes, alors elles sont lgitimes.


Mais  mon ami, tu oublies une chose  "la police et tout ce qui porte une casquette" est un corps  tatique violent par  dfinition.
La police  n'est ni une pouponnire  ni un couvent  de bonnes surs.

La police  possde tous les attributs  d'un corps violent.
avoir affaire   un corps  tatique violent tels que:
- polices
- gendarmes
- militaires
- juges qui sont leurs comparses cachs
finit par  des dsagrments ,sinon de gros ennuis.
Pour vivre  en paix ,il faut donc viter  d'avoir affaire avec ces corps.

Qu'on  se le  dise haut et fort

----------


## tanaka59

Bonjour, 




> Chouviat n'tait pas violent lors de l'interpellation qui l'a touff, il a juste balanc son habituel torrent d'insultes  l'gard des forces de police.


insultes = violences verbales 

Les violences verbales sont dans la catgorie : outrage  agent, rbellion.

Donc oui Chouviat a t violent avec les policiers lors de son contrle de police. 

Que se soit verbalement ou physiquement il y a eu violence de la part de Chouviat.

----------


## virginieh

> Bonjour, 
> 
> 
> 
> insultes = violences verbales 
> 
> Les violences verbales sont dans la catgorie : outrage  agent, rbellion.
> 
> Donc oui Chouviat a t violent avec les policiers lors de son contrle de police. 
> ...


Mais il n'tait pas un danger.

----------


## el_slapper

> Mais il n'tait pas un danger.


Voil, c'est ce que je veux dire. La lgitime dfense, c'est une rponse proportionne  un danger. Chouviat ne reprsentait aucun danger. Un connard, mais un connard pas dangereux.

----------


## Ryu2000

Dcidment les policiers n'ont pas de chance ces jours ci :
Le Mans : un policier en intervention meurt percut par un conducteur



> FAIT DIVERS - Un policier g de 43 ans est dcd aprs avoir t renvers par un conducteur qui a tent de prendre la fuite au cours dun contrle routier, dans la nuit du mercredi 5 au jeudi 6 aot au Mans (Sarthe).
> 
> "La Nation a perdu un de ses hros du quotidien", a ragi Jean Castex sur Twitter. Un policier est mort dans la nuit de mercredi  jeudi aprs avoir t renvers par un chauffard au cours dun contrle routier au Mans (Sarthe).


Au Liban, Macron apporte son soutien et demande des rformes



> En dplacement  Beyrouth ce jeudi, le prsident franais a adress son soutien au peuple libanais suite aux deux explosions qui ont meurtri la capitale. Demandant que l'aide internationale s'organise, il a rappel la crise politique qui paralyse le pays et a appel  une rforme du systme politique.


La pnurie de dollar a entran une crise politique politique au Liban.
Alors que le pays tait considr comme la Suisse du Moyen Orient.

J'ai jamais compris pourquoi les mdias crivaient des articles ds qu'il s'exprimait :
Macron  Beyrouth : "C'est un voyage courageux", salue Bernard-Henri Lvy sur RTL

----------


## Jipt

> J'ai jamais compris pourquoi les mdias crivaient des articles ds qu'il s'exprimait :


C'est comme ceux sur les forums qui crivent (avec parfois plein de fautes) ds qu'il tombe un nouveau sujet ou qui ne peuvent laisser passer trois rponses sur un sujet en cours sans apporter leur grain de sel : c'est pour montrer qu'ils existent

----------


## Ryu2000

D'aprs l'AFP il y a des libanais qui accueillent Macron en hros "s'il vous plait aidez-nous  virer nos dirigeants" :



> https://twitter.com/afpfr/status/1291329884715974656
>  Beyrouth, la foule en appelle  Emmanuel Macron pour vincer les dirigeants au pouvoir #AFP

----------


## MABROUKI

> Dcidment les policiers n'ont pas de chance ces jours ci :
> Le Mans : un policier en intervention meurt percut par un conducteur
> 
> 
> Au Liban, Macron apporte son soutien et demande des rformes
> 
> La pnurie de dollar a entran une crise politique politique au Liban.
> Alors que le pays tait considr comme la Suisse du Moyen Orient.
> 
> ...


Cette  mort du pauvre motard policier  me rappelle celle de la femme gendarme en poste toute seule dans un carrefour .
https://france3-regions.francetvinfo...e-1850354.html
Est-il normal en France de poster un gendarme tout seul ? 
Rsultat :la pauvre a t percute & mitraill a bout portant par le  criminel qui  a  pris la fuite .
Le mtier  de gendarme ou policier est un mtier  risques mortifres .

Mr Macron est peru comme le reprsentant de la France amie du Liban ,presque une boue de sauvetage par la population face aux malheurs qui frappe ce pays (faillite conomique,inflation Venezuelienne,prcarit extrme,corruption etc...) & prise en otage par une classe politique vieillissante ttanise et hors-jeu et dborde par des partis sectaires mus en partis mafieux,mondialisation oblige.

La pnurie de dollars  est due  une fuite de capitaux  ltranger cause par les troubles depuis janvier (manifs, meutes etc...) et prcdent la catastrophe du port.
Et aussi la disparition des aides financires des monarchies du golfe pour diverses raisons.

Les capitalistes et les banquiers  libanais ont eux aussi aid  cela & ont dmnag leurs fonds ailleurs ce qui a entran une dprciation rapide de la monnaie locale (inflation de 120 %) et en plus assch les rserves de change du pays .
Par malheur aussi la catastrophe du port a dtruit le seul stock de crales du pays (les silos se trouvent dans le port de Beyrouth) et sans aide de la FAO ce pays risque de devenir un somali land sous peu.
Disons que  Mr Macron reprsente presque un prophte sauveur RFORMATEUR & BIENFAITEUR pour la population lasse dtre traite comme une masse d'esclaves par des clans politiques mafieux se cachant sous des dehors de partis sectaires. 

_S'il prolonge son sjour il risque dtre pris en otage par la population qui a besoin daides de toutes sortes ._ & il pourrait facilement briguer les suffrages libanais pour un mandat prsidentiel du NOUVEAU LIBAN(je plaisante).

Pourquoi les medias ?
Ah bah ,les mdias cherchent le buzz auprs du boutefeu machiavlique et veulent  des propos incendiaires genre :
"BHL  demande que la France intervienne au Liban,suite  l'explosion au port de Beyrouth dont il est convaincu qu'elle  a t commandit par le Hezbollah.
Il supple le gvt Isral de se tenir prt  intervenir contre le Hezbollah si le gvt franais est incapable de faire face  ses responsabilits"
Ca  augmente l'audience & puis BHL raffole des guerres ou meurent beaucoup d'arabes ,c'est son dada prfr.

----------


## tanaka59

Jusqu' avant 2010 Syrie comme Liban taient des pays stables ... les conflits sont passs par la .. assez !

Jespre dj que Israel et Liban arrteront de se taper dessus ...

----------


## Jipt

> Disons que  M. Macron reprsente presque un prophte sauveur RFORMATEUR & BIENFAITEUR pour la population


Et il va faire quoi, *concrtement* ?

J'entendais hier aux infos qu'il y aurait 300 000 personnes sans abri, alors mme avec un budget infini et dmesur, 100 000 toits ( la louche) ne se construisent pas en 15 jours, sauf dans les contes de fes o il y a toujours une baguette magique.
Mais IRL ?

Comment ces gens vont-ils pouvoir survivre au quotidien ? 
On nous montrait une femme, peut-tre une couturire, dont l'atelier a t ras, compltement dtruit : de quoi va-t-elle vivre ? Et si on lui donne de quoi manger, comment va-t-elle s'y prendre si elle n'a plus de maison, de casserole, de fourneau, etc. ?
Je reste sans voix face  cette calamit qui vient de tomber sur ces gens.

Et on va vers l'hiver, en plus

----------


## ONTAYG

> Cette  mort du pauvre motard policier  me rappelle celle de la femme gendarme en poste toute seule dans un carrefour .
> https://france3-regions.francetvinfo...e-1850354.html
> Est-il normal en France de poster un gendarme tout seul ?


D'o tu sors qu'elle tait toute seule ? Ils sont au moins  2, et le mieux c'est 3.

Mme si les effectifs sont au minimum ils doivent tre au moins 2 (sauf pour les navettes administratives).

ONTAYG

----------


## Ryu2000

> Mr Macron reprsente


Les libanais pro Macron sont particulirement mal informs, une bonne partie des franais aimeraient dgager Macron et son quipe du pouvoir.
a me parait bizarre que l'image de Macron  l'international soit toujours celle de quelqu'un d'influent qui peut changer les choses. Dans la ralit c'est autre chose...
Bon aprs les libanais ont autre chose  foutre que de s'intresser  la politique franais, c'est normal qu'ils n'y connaissent rien. L'AFP exagre probablement.

Il va peut-tre y avoir l'quivalent du printemps Arabe au Liban, a va peut-tre finir en rvolution, si les OGN de Soros viennent intervenir dans la rgion.

On retrouve des articles qui parlent des manifestations au Liban :
Ceux qui voient un complot derrire la rvolte libanaise



> Les manifestations sont prpares par des cerveaux qui manipulent les masses, comme  lpoque dHitler ou de Staline. Ils veulent que le Liban paraisse unifi pour mieux le disloquer. Il ne faut pas insulter les politiciens, il sagit de luvre de Satan, et le Liban va subir les foudres de Dieu , assure Jean-Pierre. Jane*, 32 ans, habite les beaux quartiers de Beyrouth et nest affilie  aucun parti. Les premiers jours de la rvolution, elle regarde dun air mfiant cette masse de gens drapeaux  la main qui se runissent et lancent des slogans. Gagne par lenthousiasme de son entourage et par la dferlante de photos et de vidos sur Instagram, elle se prend au jeu et descend  son tour dans les rues pour manifester, avant de se rtracter.  On fait partie dun plan. Cest plus grand que nous. Les mdias ont retourn le cerveau des gens en leur injectant de fausses informations afin quils se rvoltent. Tout est faux de A a Z , affirme mordicus la jeune femme. Les personnes convaincues quil sagit dune mise en scne sappuient sur les vnements des derniers mois, la peur de la pnurie de ptrole, la crise du dollar, les feux de fort et la taxe WhatsApp, quils estiment fabriqus. Dans quel but ?  Affaiblir le Hezbollah , sen  prendre au mandat Aoun  ou encore  rcuprer le ptrole libanais .  Lhistoire montrera que nous avions raison , conclut Jane.


Si il y a du ptrole au Liban, les vnements peuvent voluer en guerre civile comme en Syrie. Des forces trangres pourraient payer des mercenaires pour semer le chaos.
On verra bien comment a va voluer avec le temps.

En tout cas c'est n'importe quoi que Macron se permette de venir donner des leons. Il n'est pas lgitime, son bilan est catastrophique.
Melenchon se mfie un peu :



> https://twitter.com/JLMelenchon/stat...11423386259456
> Je mets en garde contre une ingrence dans la vie politique du #Liban. Elle ne sera pas accepte. Le Liban nest pas un protectorat franais. je mets en garde les Libanais  propos des rformes de Macron : protgez les revendications de votre rvolution citoyenne.


Il n'y a pas que Melenchon qui est choqu :



> https://twitter.com/UPR_Asselineau/s...69455478927360
> Faute diplomatique et ingrence de Macron au #Liban.
> Imagine-t-on Trump ou Poutine dbarquer  Toulouse sur le site #AZF pour se pavaner devant les camras et y faire la leon, sans aucun respect du protocole, du prsident et du gouvernement en place ?





> Jespre dj que Israel et Liban arrteront de se taper dessus ...


Isral arrtera peut-tre de foutre la merde quand le projet du grand Isral sera ralis, a va tre difficile :

----------


## tanaka59

Bonjour, 




> Et il va faire quoi, *concrtement* ?
> 
> J'entendais hier aux infos qu'il y aurait 300 000 personnes sans abri, alors mme avec un budget infini et dmesur, 100 000 toits ( la louche) ne se construisent pas en 15 jours, sauf dans les contes de fes o il y a toujours une baguette magique.
> Mais IRL ?
> 
> Comment ces gens vont-ils pouvoir survivre au quotidien ? 
> On nous montrait une femme, peut-tre une couturire, dont l'atelier a t ras, compltement dtruit : de quoi va-t-elle vivre ? Et si on lui donne de quoi manger, comment va-t-elle s'y prendre si elle n'a plus de maison, de casserole, de fourneau, etc. ?
> Je reste sans voix face  cette calamit qui vient de tomber sur ces gens.
> 
> Et on va vers l'hiver, en plus


J'ai bien peur que le liban sombre comme la syrie ...  ::?:  . En gnral quand le "gros voisin" va mal , la situation empire aussi chez le voisin ... Iran / Yemen par exemple VS Oman/Arabie Saoudite . 

La situation de crise est bien partie pour durer. ::?:

----------


## MABROUKI

> D'o tu sors qu'elle tait toute seule ? Ils sont au moins  2, et le mieux c'est 3.
> 
> Mme si les effectifs sont au minimum ils doivent tre au moins 2 (sauf pour les navettes administratives).
> 
> ONTAYG


Toute  seule probablement ,mais le communiqu officiel de lintrieur le cache. 
Car le dlit de franchissement des HERSES de gendarmerie est un DELIT TRES GRAVE & autorise le ou les 2 hypothtiques gendarmes  tirer sur le vhicule du conducteur fautif.
Rien de tel ne s'est produit.

----------


## MABROUKI

> Et il va faire quoi, *concrtement* ?
> 
> J'entendais hier aux infos qu'il y aurait 300 000 personnes sans abri, alors mme avec un budget infini et dmesur, 100 000 toits ( la louche) ne se construisent pas en 15 jours, sauf dans les contes de fes o il y a toujours une baguette magique.
> Mais IRL ?
> 
> Comment ces gens vont-ils pouvoir survivre au quotidien ? 
> On nous montrait une femme, peut-tre une couturire, dont l'atelier a t ras, compltement dtruit : de quoi va-t-elle vivre ? Et si on lui donne de quoi manger, comment va-t-elle s'y prendre si elle n'a plus de maison, de casserole, de fourneau, etc. ?
> Je reste sans voix face  cette calamit qui vient de tomber sur ces gens.
> 
> Et on va vers l'hiver, en plus


Mais mon ami,j'ai bien dit PROPHTE  car les prophtes font des miracles  la louche.
Car lors  de sa visite au bon peuple,celui-ci lui a demand carrment de renvoyer les "politicards" libanais fissa et de les remplacer(par qui ?) et de distribuer les ventuelles aides franaises par  des organismes franais,car le bon peuple craint le dtournement de l'aide par le gvt local surtout si c'est de l'aide en pognon .
Ce  qui est sidrant c'est que lors de la  confrence de presse finale, mme les journaleux libanais lui ont  demand comment il entendait dans le dtail renvoyer les politicards locaux et par qui il  voulait les remplacer.
Ce qui a obliger Mr Macron  leur rpondre qu'il tait l pour apporter une aide humanitaire  franaise en plus d'organiser une confrence internationale des donateurs(recours  la LOUCHE INTERNATIONALE)de l'aide  promise pour le 1er Septembre 
Il a ritr  plusieurs reprises aux journaleux qu'il ntait pas l pour  gouverner le Liban .



Les libanais  recherchait probablement un PROPHTE  ORIENTAL VINDICATIF ce qui est  un contre-sens.

----------


## MABROUKI

> Les libanais pro Macron sont particulirement mal informs, une bonne partie des franais aimeraient dgager Macron et son quipe du pouvoir.
> a me parait bizarre que l'image de Macron  l'international soit toujours celle de quelqu'un d'influent qui peut changer les choses. Dans la ralit c'est autre chose...
> Bon aprs les libanais ont autre chose  foutre que de s'intresser  la politique franais, c'est normal qu'ils n'y connaissent rien. L'AFP exagre probablement.
> 
> Il va peut-tre y avoir l'quivalent du printemps Arabe au Liban, a va peut-tre finir en rvolution, si les OGN de Soros viennent intervenir dans la rgion.
> 
> On retrouve des articles qui parlent des manifestations au Liban :
> Ceux qui voient un complot derrire la rvolte libanaise
> 
> ...


Les libanais par leur diaspora en France sont bien informs de la popularit de Mr Macron ,mais en ralit ils s'adressent  la "ral politik" de la France qui n'as pas chang concernant le Liban : protger la minorit chrtienne, prserver lquilibre politique des mosaques confessionnelles(chrtiens,druzes mazdeens, chiites & sunnites) grce  la constitution libanaise qu'elle a aid  mettre en place en 1945.

Les ingrences trangres au Liban qui est un vrai panier de crabes sont lgions : russes,amricains,israliens,iraniens,qataries et turques  en raison de sa position gographique cl sur la mditerrane pour les pays arabes voisins :Irak,Jordanie,Syrie et mme l'Iran (depuis Cyrus Le Grand qui l'as conquis).
Il faut ajouter  ces pays les pays du Golfe "mandats" par les USA.
Ces pays trangers tentent chacun de s'appuyer un clan politique confessionnel.
Un printemps arabe au Liban ? 
Les libanais sont des gens pacifiques & ca ne marchera pas ,car malgr tous les tats sur le pied de guerre qui les entoures depuis 60 ans ,ils n'ont qu'un semblant d'arme
Les conflits militaires au Liban ont toujours t le fait de combats d'arme trangres sur leur sol (milices palestiniennes et arme syrienne contre Isral,Hezbollah des fanatiques chiites soutenus par la Syrie et Iran contre Isral).

----------


## MABROUKI

> Et il va faire quoi, *concrtement* ?


En complment  voici le lien de la confrence de presse  finale de Mr Macron avec toute lloquence qu'il a dploy  pour dire aux journaleux qu'il ntait pas venu gouverner le Liban malgr l'insistance des journaleux.
Un vrai mauvais pas pour lui.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Les libanais sont des gens pacifiques & ca ne marchera pas


On aurait aussi pu dire a a propos des syriens avant que les terroristes n'arrivent...

----------


## ABCIWEB

> Les libanais pro Macron sont particulirement mal informs, une bonne partie des franais aimeraient dgager Macron et son quipe du pouvoir.
> a me parait bizarre que l'image de Macron  l'international soit toujours celle de quelqu'un d'influent qui peut changer les choses. Dans la ralit c'est autre chose...
> Bon aprs les libanais ont autre chose  foutre que de s'intresser  la politique franais, c'est normal qu'ils n'y connaissent rien. L'AFP exagre probablement.


Quand on est dans l'urgence, toute aide est la bienvenue d'o qu'elle vienne, donc que ce soit Macron ou un autre, peu importe. 

Aprs, il y a toute la mise en scne. Ce que tu vois devant les camras n'est pas ncessairement reprsentatif de ce que pense l'ensemble des libanais. Mme si, tout comme nous, ils doivent tre majoritaires pour s'accorder sur la corruption de leur classe politique, ils ne sont sans doute pas tous convaincus qu'un beau discours suffira  la supprimer. 

Un beau discours ne cote rien, comme ses prdcesseurs Macron veut briller  l'international pour compenser la ralit de sa politique intrieure. L'histoire montre que les Franais n'en tiennent jamais compte, mais cela fait partie du folklore. En fait n'importe quel autre prsident franais aurait fait la mme chose compte tenu des relations particulires entre le Liban et la France. Il ne pouvait pas rater cette occasion d'tre le premier sur place pour faire un coup mdiatique, genre sauveur de l'humanit qui s'insurge contre les intrts privs qui spolient l'intrt gnral, mme si en pratique il fait la mme chose dans son propre pays en dpouillant l'tat de ses ressources fiscales (suppression de l'impt sur la fortune, cadeaux fiscaux aux multinationales etc.).

Bien entendu, tous les media participent au folklore et a ratisse large, jusqu' ressusciter BHL dont le culte de la personnalit n'a d'gal que celui de Macron lui-mme qu'il flatte jusqu' l'absurde: "C'est un voyage courageux", salue Bernard-Henri Lvy sur RTL. J'aimerais bien qu'on me dise o se trouve le courage dans le fait de prendre un avion pour faire un discours qui ne fait que reprendre ce que tout le monde sait dj.

----------


## MABROUKI

> On aurait aussi pu dire a a propos des syriens avant que les terroristes n'arrivent...


Pas d'accord du tout  car l'histoire moderne de ce pays le prouve depuis sa fondation.
Les syriens je n'en dirais pas autant .
Depuis  sa fondation l'histoire moderne syrienne est par contre plutt violente .
: des coups dtats ou les crimes politiques,les guerres se succdent sans fin (avec l'Irak,la Jordanie ,Isral,Turquie).
J'impute a au peuplement originel  de ce pays : assyriens,hittites,akkadien,assyriens peuples antiques impriaux donc belliqueux   ,plus les aramens cousins des smites juifs & arabes tout autant  belliqueux.
A l'oppos le Liban est le pays lui des phniciens navigateurs( port de Byblos, Sidon ou Sayda, Tyr ou Sour) et commerants  rputs du  grand large dans l'antiquit , dont une colonie a fui son pays a cause de leur rivalit maritime avec les grecs pour fonder une colonie  Carthage .
Les dmls commerciaux de  cette colonie maritime avec les Romains voisins a caus sa perte.
Les phniciens  sont les fondateurs des alphabets:l'alphabet grec, duquel s'inspirent les Romains pour crer l'alphabet latin, l'alphabet aramen, d'entre autres & mme arabe.
lien wiki :

https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ph%C3%...Liban%20actuel.
L'alphabet arabe snonce &  s'apprend chez les coliers ainsi: ALIF, BA ,TA ,DEL
Ce pays  est un pays de haute civilisation.

----------


## ABCIWEB

> "La seule source de violence lgitime est la police "DONC" Toutes les violences exerces par la police sont lgitimes"
> "La violence contre les bandes organises est lgitime "ET" Les manifestants se font taper dessus par la police "ET" Toutes les violences exerces par la police sont lgitimes "DONC" Les manifestants sont des bandes organises"
> Corollaire : "Il est lgitime de taper sur les manifestants"
> 
> Voil la puissance de l'argumentaire de Darmanin : si on suppose par dfinition que les violence policires sont lgitimes, alors elles sont lgitimes.


Bien vu, c'est plus clair sous forme d'algorithme. Au final cela revient  dire qu'il est normal que les manifestants se fassent taper par la police, puisqu'ils se font taper par la police. 

Voil  quoi servent les longues tudes des narques et autres peigne-cul du pouvoir, construire des phrases absurdes  partir de propositions errones. On voit bien que le premier "DONC" est une totale fumisterie, mais sans complexe, il dtourne les propos de Weber pour le justifier, et tant admis que toutes les violences policires sont lgitimes, toutes les conneries suivantes deviennent logiques mme si elles sont absurdes. Pas tonnant que de nombreux intellectuels soient venus rectifier ces propos fallacieux pour dire que les crits de Weber taient descriptifs et non pas prescriptifs, mais ton algorithme est plus parlant pour le plus grand nombre.

Probable aussi que Darmanin surenchrisse dans la provocation pour faire diversion et faire oublier ses accusations. C'est mieux pour lui que l'on parle d'autre chose que de ses histoires d'abus de bien sociaux possiblement lis  l'obtention de faveurs sexuelles plus ou moins consenties, genre chantage. Il prfre qu'on l'attaque sur sa fonction politique plutt que sur son comportement personnel, c'est mieux tolr par l'opinion publique. 

La cerise sur le gteau, c'est Macron qui vient ensuite faire un discours aux libanais pour critiquer la corruption de leur pouvoir en place. Avec un tel sauveur, ils sont loin d'avoir le cul sorti des ronces. Mais bon, mise  part la masse mdiatique au diapason, je ne pense pas qu'ils se fassent beaucoup d'illusions.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Ce que tu vois devant les camras n'est pas ncessairement reprsentatif de ce que pense l'ensemble des libanais.


Maintenant il y a mme une ptition :
Au Liban, 60.000 personnes ptitionnent que le pays soit plac sous mandat de la France



> La catastrophe  Beyrouth a exacerb la dfiance d'une large part de la population envers le pouvoir politique. Des citoyens, dnonant la corruption et l'incomptence de leurs gouvernants, ont lanc une ptition pour que *le Liban soit plac 10 ans sous mandat de la France*.


En France on a pas russi  se dbarrasser des politiciens corrompus et incomptents, il n'y a quasiment que a.
Ici aussi des usines explosent, mais on ne met pas toute la faute sur le gouvernement. En mme temps ce n'est pas forcment de la faute des membres du gouvernement si des usines explosent.

a me parait louche cette histoire...
France-Liban : des liens particuliers



> "*Parce que cest le Liban, parce que cest la France. Parce que cest vous, parce que cest nous.*" Ces mots dEmmanuel Macron,  Beyrouth, jeudi 6 aot, rsonnent comme un condens de ce qui lie le pays du cdre  la France. Un pays dont les habitants prennent naturellement le prsident franais  tmoin. "Prsident, lapostrophe un homme dans les rues jeudi. Le pays est en ruine. Cette clique nous a vols !" Il est le premier chef dtat  se rendre au Liban aprs la catastrophe. Ce dplacement est diversement apprci en France. Certains y voient une attitude no-colonialiste.


Ce serait surprenant que le gouvernement franais puisse aider le peuple libanais quand on voit son incomptence en France.

Crise au Liban : "On ne va pas demander  la France de se substituer  nous, le peuple libanais, mais de nous aider", dit l'crivain libanais Charif Majdalani



> L'crivain libanais francophone a dnonc la corruption qui gangrne le systme politique de son pays. "*Le pouvoir lui-mme tient la justice entre ses mains.* Tout cela tait un jeu dmocratique mais extrmement truqu. Je pense qu'il n'y a pas un seul Libanais qui ait la moindre confiance, d'abord dans son Premier ministre, et ensuite dans l'ide que la justice puisse tre rendue."


En France aussi le gouvernement "dirige" la justice...

Plantu a ralis un dessin qui a choqu des gens, puis il en a fait un autre pour calmer les choses :



> https://twitter.com/plantu/status/1291644162253651968

----------


## tanaka59

Bonsoir,




> Maintenant il y a mme une ptition :
> Au Liban, 60.000 personnes ptitionnent que le pays soit plac sous mandat de la France


Alors la cela semble bien farfelue et mal barr :

> la France peut elle accueillir une rgion de 5,5 millions d'habitants avec un niveau de vie comme Mayotte ? En 2010 on nous a pondu une ide similaire, rattacher la Wallonie  la France ... 

> La France est dj en conflit avec la Nouvelle Caldonie pour une histoire d'indpendance ... La mme anne donner une indpendance  l'un et rcuprer un territoire ? Ou est la cohrence ?

> avoir une faade sur la Syrie et avoir un problme de migrants puissance 10 ?

> tre ml aux problmes entre Israel/Turquie/Liban/Syrie/Russie/Iran/Egypte ?

----------


## Jipt

> > tre ml aux problmes entre Israel/Turquie/Liban/Syrie/Russie/Iran/Egypte ?


Je rappelle que nous sommes tous sur la mme unique plante, qu'elle est bien mal barre et qu'il serait grand temps qu'on se conduise enfin comme des adultes senss et responsables, en balayant toutes ces frontires dbiles datant d'un autre temps, d'un autre monde : la covid n'en a rien  faire et frappera n'importe o, nous sommes tous gaux devant le malheur et les misres, il ne reste qu' ouvrir les yeux -- quoi qu'en disent certains.

----------


## Ryu2000

> il serait grand temps qu'on se conduise enfin comme des adultes senss et responsables


Ce ne sont pas les peuples qui dcident.
Il y a des pouvoirs qui n'arrteront jamais de semer le chaos, un exemple rcent :
Isral dmolit une clinique Covid-19 dans lpicentre de lpidmie en Cisjordanie



> Les Palestiniens vivant prs de lpicentre de la pandmie de coronavirus en Cisjordanie occupe sont privs dun centre de dpistage et de quarantaine dont ils ont grand besoin, suite  la dmolition par le gouvernement isralien dun btiment qui devait servir  soulager les hpitaux dbords.
> 
> Ladministration civile isralienne a dmoli mardi le btiment, construit sur un terrain appartenant au Palestinien Hazem Maswada, rsident dHbron, en affirmant que la structure tait rige illgalement sans permis. Le btiment devait tre ouvert au public la semaine prochaine.


L'occupant isralien n'est pas trs sympa, il aurait pu tolrer ce btiment quelque temps.




> la covid n'en a rien  faire et frappera n'importe o


Ce sont les humains qui transportent la maladie, donc si on empche les personnes malades d'entrer sur le territoire on peut empcher que la maladie ne se rpande.
En revanche si on laisse toutes les frontires grandes ouvertes, ds qu'une maladie contagieuse va apparatre elle va se diffuser trs rapidement.
La prochaine fois il faudra fermer les frontires plus tt et plus strictement. La maladie pourrait rester l o elle est apparue, si les gens ne se promenaient pas n'importe comment.




> nous sommes tous gaux devant le malheur et les misres, il ne reste qu' ouvrir les yeux


Nous ne sommes pas dans le monde des bisounours.
Le monde de la chanson Imagine de John Lennon n'existera jamais.




> > la France peut elle accueillir une rgion de 5,5 millions d'habitants avec un niveau de vie comme Mayotte ?


Je ne crois pas qu'il soit question de a.
Bon aprs le concept d'tre plac sous le mandat de la France est un peu flou.
Mais apparemment certains libanais aimeraient un nouveau gouvernement et ils esprent que la France pourrait les aider  virer le gouvernement actuellement en place.

a me parait louche cette histoire, a rappelle quand les mdias montraient les syriens anti Assad (au final la cte de popularit d'Assad a augment quand les syriens ont compris quelle tait lalternative qu'on leur proposait).
En ce moment il y a un peu une ambiance pr 3eme guerre mondiale.

----------


## tanaka59

Bonjour




> Je ne crois pas qu'il soit question de a.
> Bon aprs le concept d'tre plac sous le mandat de la France est un peu flou.
> Mais apparemment certains libanais aimeraient un nouveau gouvernement et ils esprent que la France pourrait les aider  virer le gouvernement actuellement en place.
> 
> a me parait louche cette histoire, a rappelle quand les mdias montraient les syriens anti Assad (au final la cte de popularit d'Assad a augment quand les syriens ont compris quelle tait lalternative qu'on leur proposait).
> En ce moment il y a un peu une ambiance pr 3eme guerre mondiale.


Ce qui pend au nez des libanais c'est les islamistes ... Aux portes dIsral ... Je vous laisse imaginer le chaos  venir.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Je vous laisse imaginer le chaos  venir.


Isral serait content parce que a justifierait une intervention militaire, Isral pourrait continuer de s'tendre illgalement.

Apparemment la racine de la crise au Liban vient des USA :
Chronologie de la pnurie de dollars au Liban



> Au milieu du mois de septembre, le sous-secrtaire du Trsor amricain en charge de la lutte antiterroriste, Marshall Billingslea, et le secrtaire dEtat adjoint pour les affaires du Proche-Orient, David Schenker, *ont annonc des  soft pressions  conomiques* contre tout potentiel alli du Hezbollah, qualifi de terroriste par Washington.
> Le 25 septembre, lors de lAssemble gnrale des Nations Unies, le prsident Michel Aoun, dnonce  des pressions extrieures  sur lconomie locale sans donner plus de prcisions.


Les nouvelles sanctions amricaines visent  affamer la Syrie et le Liban, selon le chef du Hezbollah



> Les nouvelles sanctions amricaines prvues par la loi Csar, qui doivent entrer en vigueur mercredi, *ont pour objectif d affamer  la Syrie en guerre et le Liban voisin*, a accus mardi le chef du mouvement libanais du Hezbollah, militairement engag au ct de Damas.





> nous sommes tous gaux devant le malheur et les misres, il ne reste qu' ouvrir les yeux -- quoi qu'en disent certains.


Tiens en parlant de crer des divisions :
Sous-humain : le militant indigniste Taha Bouhafs a supprim son tweet sur ric Zemmour
Plein de gens soutiennent Zemmour parce qu'un type  dit une connerie sur Twitter...

----------


## MABROUKI

> Je ne crois pas qu'il soit question de a.
> Bon aprs le concept d'tre plac sous le mandat de la France est un peu flou.
> Mais apparemment certains libanais aimeraient un nouveau gouvernement et ils esprent que la France pourrait les aider  virer le gouvernement actuellement en place.
> 
> a me parait louche cette histoire, a rappelle quand les mdias montraient les syriens anti Assad (au final la cte de popularit d'Assad a augment quand les syriens ont compris quelle tait lalternative qu'on leur proposait).
> En ce moment il y a un peu une ambiance pr 3eme guerre mondiale.


Le  concept  de mandat  international a t mis au point pour dlguer la gouvernance de peuples "mineurs" c..d incapable de se gouverner eux mmes et en proie  l'anarchie la plus "noire",au chaos brownien  une administration internationale (sdn,onu) avec un gouverneur dot des pouvoirs de police (fouet)  et militaires (gros gourdin).
Une autre version du mandat  ,similaire  peu de choses prs,est purement limit  un administrateur d'un pays particulier .
Avec un gouverneur rsident ,c'est l'exemple du gnral Lyautey au Maroc ,  auprs du faux sultan Abderrahmane (pays en proie  l'anarchie totale).
L'autorit du sultan se limitait aux faubourgs de Marrakech selon l'officier-prtre  Ch. de Foucauld,du ministre rsident Paul Comban auprs du fantomatique Bey de Tunis (qui rgnait virtuellement lui aussi en Tunisie,abandonn  lui-mme par l'"homme malade"), du gnral Gouraud au Grand Liban ottoman.
Il faut rappeler que la France n'est entr en Tunisie que 50 aprs la conqute arme de lAlgrie ,et au Maroc 82 ans aprs.
Les pays arabes taient tous devenus "mineurs" ,en proie  des fodalits arabes tribales &   l'anarchie   juste aprs la chute de Grenade(1492) puisque le Sultan "zarabe" Zianide de Tlemcen(centre & ouest ) ,le sultan Hafside  "zarabe" de Tunis(est algrien et Tunisie),le Sultan Merinide  Fes (Maroc) taient vassaux de Isabelle La Catholique la trs catholique reine d'Espagne.
Toutes les guerres dites "barbaresques" taient en fait des guerres ottomanes contre l'Espagne pour avoir l'hgmonie sur l'Afrique du Nord.
Je  dis les pays arabes taient tous devenus "mineurs" car ce processus de rtrogradation  avaient commenc ds la fondation de l'Empire Ottoman (prise de Constantinople,1450,remarquez la concordance des dates) et la chute des empires "mamelouks" arabes du Moyen Orient Arabe.

Malgr les indpendances les pays arabes sont toujours en proie  l'anarchie et sont rests  des peuples mineurs ,ce qui explique les faux potentats "zarabes" tlguids de l'extrieur,les rvoltes,les guerres incessantes ,cet impression de stagnation atavique,de tourner en rond .
Le mercenariat  de l'arabe prt  vendre sa peau pour un sou trou n'a pas d'autre explication,la patrie ,le pays de l'arabe contemporain c'est son pass fantasm.
Je suggre que Ryu2000 soit en envoy au Liban comme gouverneur rsident  nouveau ,  bord d'un voilier (c'est suffisant),vtu d'un chapeau colonial avec bandelette sur la tunique ,un long bton de marchal (extensible & long hein) ,un fouet et  un bataillon de dragons pour ramener l'ordre ,calmer les esprits des chefs de partis sectaires ,des tribus anarchiques du Liban.

----------


## MABROUKI

> Isral serait content parce que a justifierait une intervention militaire, Isral pourrait continuer de s'tendre illgalement.
> 
> Apparemment la racine de la crise au Liban vient des USA :
> Chronologie de la pnurie de dollars au Liban
> 
> 
> Les nouvelles sanctions amricaines visent  affamer la Syrie et le Liban, selon le chef du Hezbollah
> 
> 
> ...


Israel  sait qu'il n'a pas besoin d'intervenir et si ce ntait la crainte d'un trop plein d'arabes affams ,anarchiques et bon  riens ,il pourrait occuper le Liban ,la Jordanie voire l'Egypte populeuses (90 millions d'affams doubls de bon  riens) en 24 heures  .
Les USA  sont des apprentis sorciers qui ne connaissent que l'Amrique des 51 Etats et sont capables de bonne foi de foutre le chaos une 2 eme fois,comme en Irak.
Pour dominer le Liban il suffit qu'ils se prsentent sous l'aspect de bons samaritains pour des "zarabes" mineurs ,comme au temps des colonies (avec un gros gourdin sous la redingote etoile et des dollars  la main) et le tour jou avec ces bons "zarabes" qui croient toujours aux miracles.

----------


## tanaka59

Bonsoir




> Le  concept  de mandat  international a t mis au point pour dlguer la gouvernance de peuples "mineurs" c..d incapable de se gouverner eux mmes et en proie  l'anarchie la plus "noire",au chaos brownien  une administration internationale (sdn,onu) avec un gouverneur dot des pouvoirs de police (fouet)  et militaires (gros gourdin).
> Une autre version du mandat  ,similaire  peu de choses prs,est purement limit  un administrateur d'un pays particulier .
> Avec un gouverneur rsident ,c'est l'exemple du gnral Lyautey au Maroc ,  auprs du faux sultan Abderrahmane (pays en proie  l'anarchie totale).
> L'autorit du sultan se limitait aux faubourgs de Marrakech selon l'officier-prtre  Ch. de Foucauld,du ministre rsident Paul Comban auprs du fantomatique Bey de Tunis (qui rgnait virtuellement lui aussi en Tunisie,abandonn  lui-mme par l'"homme malade"), du gnral Gouraud au Grand Liban ottoman.
> Il faut rappeler que la France n'est entr en Tunisie que 50 aprs la conqute arme de lAlgrie ,et au Maroc 82 ans aprs.
> Les pays arabes taient tous devenus "mineurs" ,en proie  des fodalits arabes tribales &   l'anarchie   juste aprs la chute de Grenade(1492) puisque le Sultan "zarabe" Zianide de Tlemcen(centre & ouest ) ,le sultan Hafside  "zarabe" de Tunis(est algrien et Tunisie),le Sultan Merinide  Fes (Maroc) taient vassaux de Isabelle La Catholique la trs catholique reine d'Espagne.
> Toutes les guerres dites "barbaresques" taient en fait des guerres ottomanes contre l'Espagne pour avoir l'hgmonie sur l'Afrique du Nord.
> Je  dis les pays arabes taient tous devenus "mineurs" car ce processus de rtrogradation  avaient commenc ds la fondation de l'Empire Ottoman (prise de Constantinople,1450,remarquez la concordance des dates) et la chute des empires "mamelouks" arabes du Moyen Orient Arabe.
> 
> ...


Jolie prose  ::mrgreen::  .

----------


## Ryu2000

> Israel  sait qu'il n'a pas besoin d'intervenir


Isral veut continuer de s'tendre illgalement, donc a l'arrangerait que des islamistes prennent le pouvoir en Syrie, au Liban, en Jordanie, etc.
Comme a isral pourrait dire "nous sommes en danger car encercl par des mchants anti-juifs, on est donc contraint d'exterminer ces peuples et de rcuprer le territoire".
C'est pour a qu'Isral aide les terroristes islamistes en Syrie par exemple. Isral veut voler la rgion du Golan. (a fait parti du plan du grand isral)
Dans les mdias occidentaux au lieu de dire qu'il s'agit de mercenaires et de terroristes ils parlent de "rebelles modrs" et les gens sont assez cons pour le croire...
Mais bref si ces "rebelles modrs" prenaient le pouvoir ils instaureraient la charia.




> Le  concept  de mandat  international a t mis au point pour dlguer la gouvernance de peuples "mineurs"


En parlant de peuple mineur, la France a cr l'algrie et c'tait vraiment une erreur, la France a gaspill tellement de ressource pour rien, a n'a jamais rien apport de positif.





Si le sujet intresse des gens ils peuvent lire ce livre :
Algrie : l'histoire  l'endroit - Bernard Lugan

Bref, pour en revenir au sujet, sans les sanctions US le Liban se porterait beaucoup mieux...
L si on regarde cet article, il semblerait que la situation n'tait pas si catastrophique en 2009 :
Les banques prives suisses sintressent au Liban

Jespre que ce qui est arriv en Syrie n'arrivera pas au Liban, malheureusement il y a des puissances externes qui n'hsitent pas  semer le chaos.
Les USA, Isral, l'UE ont dj foutu la merde en Syrie, l ils vont peut-tre faire pareil au Liban.

a rappelle une interview de 2007 :
https://www.globalresearch.ca/we-re-...udan-iran/5166



Apparemment il y a galement des histoires de djihadistes au Sahel :
Attentat au Niger : Emmanuel Macron face au casse-tte du Sahel

----------


## fredoche

> Je suggre que Ryu2000 soit en envoy au Liban comme gouverneur rsident  nouveau ,  bord d'un voilier (c'est suffisant),vtu d'un chapeau colonial avec bandelette sur la tunique ,un long bton de marchal (extensible & long hein) ,un fouet et  un bataillon de dragons pour ramener l'ordre ,calmer les esprits des chefs de partis sectaires ,des tribus anarchiques du Liban.


Le hash libanais est d'une qualit lgendaire, le libanais rouge. Il ferait le bonheur de ryu2000


L'histoire mrite d'tre vue depuis diffrents points de vue. Qu'est-ce que l'histoire du monde pour un indien dAmrique ou d'inde, un malien, un russe, un chinois, un turc... Merci Mabrouki, toujours intressant de te lire  ce sujet. 

 :;):   ABCIWEB et Jipt, rares bouffes d'oxygne sur ce fil

Et bon dieu, el_slapper, si je te traite de connard...? On dirait que a contrebalance les faits.

Si la gendarme qui s'est fait rouler dessus est une connasse, il y a un dbut de prescription ?

----------


## tanaka59

> Isral veut continuer de s'tendre illgalement, donc a l'arrangerait que des islamistes prennent le pouvoir en Syrie, au Liban, en Jordanie, etc.
> Comme a isral pourrait dire "nous sommes en danger car encercl par des mchants anti-juifs, on est donc contraint d'exterminer ces peuples et de rcuprer le territoire".
> C'est pour a qu'Isral aide les terroristes islamistes en Syrie par exemple. Isral veut voler la rgion du Golan. (a fait parti du plan du grand isral)
> Dans les mdias occidentaux au lieu de dire qu'il s'agit de mercenaires et de terroristes ils parlent de "rebelles modrs" et les gens sont assez cons pour le croire...
> Mais bref si ces "rebelles modrs" prenaient le pouvoir ils instaureraient la charia.


La Jordanie est une royaut  majorit sunnite ... du mme rang que l'Arabie Saouite, Baharein, Qatar et Koweit ou encore EAU . Sauf Oman qui est ibadiste. 

D'un point de vu geopolitique la "cisjordanie" bien que "sunnite" verrai bien d'un bon oeil son rattachement  la Jordanie ... ou encore "cis" cela veut dire en dea du Jourdain. Le problme est que c'est une question de guerre pour l'eau ... Et les jordaniens ne veulent pas en entendre parl ... 

Il y aussi le clivage perptuelle rpublique arabe sunnite VS royaut arabe sunnite ... D'un ct Arabie Saoudite, Jordanie, EAU, Quatar VS Algrie, Turquie, Egypte , Lybie . Va dire  un arabe vivant en royaut d'aller vivre en rpublique ... C'est basculer dans une dictature  l'iranienne ... Inversement va dire  un iranien d'aller vivre  la saoudienne il n'en veut pas non plu car en Arabie l'un des principes c'est la charia directeur ...

Comme dit l'adage on ne met jamais la charia avant l'hbreu  ::aie:: 

En gros c'est pour dire, qu'a part des pseudos tats plus ou moins indpendant, comme le Kurdistan ... Il faudrait norme un rdcoupage gographique et politique ... dont personne ne veut.

Sinon avant droit  :

> problme monarchie VS rpublique
> sunnite VS chiite
> avec eau VS sans eau
> avec gaz/ptrole VS sans gaz/ptrole

C'est pas  l'occident de s'occuper de ces problmes au middle east ... De toutes les faons c'est un vritable merdier ou tout le monde se tape dessus.

En gros a essayer de dfendre x ou y on s'aperoit qu'en fin de compte , bah c'est pas vraiment possible de prendre position pour l'un ou l'autre ... Tout le monde retourne sa veste tout le temps.




> En parlant de peuple mineur, la France a cr l'algrie et c'tait vraiment une erreur, la France a gaspill tellement de ressource pour rien, a n'a jamais rien apport de positif.


Fut un temps ou la France allait de Dunkerque  In Guezzam pour quelques 70/80 millions d'habitants .




> Jespre que ce qui est arriv en Syrie n'arrivera pas au Liban, malheureusement il y a des puissances externes qui n'hsitent pas  semer le chaos.
> Les USA, Isral, l'UE ont dj foutu la merde en Syrie, l ils vont peut-tre faire pareil au Liban.


Et bien jespre que l'UE , les USA ou tout autre puissance se prendra les pieds dans la tapis ! A un moment cela en devient pnible que l'occident joue les bon saint ma




> Apparemment il y a galement des histoires de djihadistes au Sahel :
> Attentat au Niger : Emmanuel Macron face au casse-tte du Sahel


Ici il y a les intrts conomiques nergtiques de la France dans le domaine du nuclaire. ...

D'ou la prsence de nos militaires pour Areva et EDF.

----------


## MABROUKI

> Isral veut continuer de s'tendre illgalement, donc a l'arrangerait que des islamistes prennent le pouvoir en Syrie, au Liban, en Jordanie, etc.
> Comme a isral pourrait dire "nous sommes en danger car encercl par des mchants anti-juifs, on est donc contraint d'exterminer ces peuples et de rcuprer le territoire".
> C'est pour a qu'Isral aide les terroristes islamistes en Syrie par exemple. Isral veut voler la rgion du Golan. (a fait parti du plan du grand isral)
> Dans les mdias occidentaux au lieu de dire qu'il s'agit de mercenaires et de terroristes ils parlent de "rebelles modrs" et les gens sont assez cons pour le croire...
> Mais bref si ces "rebelles modrs" prenaient le pouvoir ils instaureraient la charia.


Eh non, Isral  ,du moins ses dirigeants savent pertinemment qu'il y a un grand danger  annexer des territoires peuples qu'ils seraient contraint de prendre en charge et le cas de la Cisjordanie actuelle(territoires palestiniens annexs par morceaux choisis et avec des tentatives de remplacement de population  ) le prouvent
Ainsi l'abandon du Sinai gyptien strile ,peupls de tribus arabes errantes & fameliques ainsi que le territoire palestinien de  Gaza territoire dsertique  .
Les dirigeants israliens, sont clairs :ils veulent des "territoires dpeuples" de prfrence de riches terres agricoles ou minires, vids de leurs occupants "zarabes" .
Le  Golan "syrien" (il est occup depuis 1967, soit 54 ans ) est un cas typique: il renferme le lac de Tibriade et procure 50  pour cent des besoins en eau dIsral, car la Palestine historique est semi-aride et manque d'eau.

Et Isral  serait en mauvaise posture si la Jordanie dsertique affame s'offrait  lui gratos.
La guerre en Syrie  n'arrange Israel que temporairement et une anarchie totale dans ce pays peupl  ainsi qu'en Irak aussi peupl  serait fatale  Isral.
D'ailleurs les 2 grands le savent et les Russes et amricains se sont partags les rles dans ces pays et ils combattent et y entretiennent des troupes pour protger Isral des "invasions germaniques" "zarabes".

----------


## MABROUKI

> En parlant de peuple mineur, la France a cr l'algrie et c'tait vraiment une erreur, la France a gaspill tellement de ressource pour rien, a n'a jamais rien apport de positif.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Si le sujet intresse des gens ils peuvent lire ce livre :
> Algrie : l'histoire  l'endroit - Bernard Lugan


Eh non ce n'est pas  vrai dire la France qui a cr lAlgrie ,c'est les espagnols en mal de Reconquista qui occupent les ports algriens facile d'accs(ceux du  Maroc -mditerranens- etant peu nombreux et difficiles daccs vu le Rif marocain,en plus d'une rivalit avec le Royaume du Portugal qui occupa Sal ,Mogador etc..) 
Cette occupation des ports plus la vassalit des sultans "zarabes" conduisit les tribus arabes algriennes  envoyer des dlgus aux corsaires turcs qui mouillait  lle de Jerba pour ranonner les navires marchands ,surtout espagnols de Charles Quint . 
Et  c'est ainsi que les corsaires turcs sinstallrent dans les ports de lAlgrie actuelle et fondrent lAlgrie (deylicat d'Alger) en dcapitant le sultan Zianide.
Comme l'est Algrien appartenait au Sultan Hafside ,le conflit finit par le dbarquement des corsaires avec l'aide des tribus arabes tunisiennes dans le port de la Goulette et la dcapitation du Sultan hafside.Un bey turc fut dsign pour administrer la Tunisie.
Ce bey de Tunis etait vassal du Dey d'Alger et lui payait un tribut annuel source dexpditions militaires rcurrentes des deys d'Alger contre le Bey de Tunis ,lorsque celui rechignait  verser limpt-tribu fixe ottoman qui tait leur seul mode de gouvernance.
C'est pour cela que j'ai pal de "minorit zarabe" ds 1500 
Le  sultan du Maroc nchappait pas  la vassalit ottomane et quand Henri IV signait le traite dit des Capitulations avec le Sultan de Constantinople ,des clauses spciales ltendirent au deylicat d'Alger et au Royaume du Maroc.
lien wiki sur les Capitulations ou traits de privilges commerciaux ottomans:
https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Capitu...Empire_ottoman
C'est ce dcoupage territorial que la France trouva sur son chemin lors de son entre en Algrie ,qui date de 5 sicles et non de 1830 et qu'elle entrina (pour l'anecdote les trois dpartements du Nord Oran.
Alger,Constantine correspondent aux beylicats d'Oran ,Alger,et Constantine).
Le grand sud dit Sahara avait des liens de vassalit lache avec le Dey d'Alger et les petits mirs "zarabes" de Ouargla ,Laghouat et Ain Sefra(d'est en ouest).
Les mozabites algriens (secte ibadhite) de Ghardaia actuel Hassi Rmel avait un statut spcial (imam ibadite dAlger).
Les  grands kabyles et les petits kabyles chapprent totalement au tribut froce des ottomans.
Quant  Lugan  c'est un journaliste qui essaie de faire une "histoire vendable" au gout de lecteurs cibles et il ressemble  Zemmour  qui a invent les "franais de souche algrienne" ce qui est ridicule pour un campagnard du massif central qui doit se demander d'ou sort ce franais trange.
Ca rappelle le Grand Turc venu de Hollande de Montesquieu.
Ceux que l'histoire de l'Afrique du nord et de l'empire ottoman ,du monde arabe intressent peuvent lire ce livre beaucoup plus srieux dition Marabout de Rene Kalisky (un historien juif belge pntrant)
https://www.amazon.fr/LORIGINE-LESSO.../dp/B0099NB2J2

----------


## MABROUKI

> Bref, pour en revenir au sujet, sans les sanctions US le Liban se porterait beaucoup mieux...
> L si on regarde cet article, il semblerait que la situation n'tait pas si catastrophique en 2009 :
> Les banques prives suisses sintressent au Liban
> 
> Jespre que ce qui est arriv en Syrie n'arrivera pas au Liban, malheureusement il y a des puissances externes qui n'hsitent pas  semer le chaos.
> Les USA, Isral, l'UE ont dj foutu la merde en Syrie, l ils vont peut-tre faire pareil au Liban.
> 
> a rappelle une interview de 2007 :
> https://www.globalresearch.ca/we-re-...udan-iran/5166
> ...


Ltat libanais est mafieux  car il a emprunt aux banques privs libanaises pour ensuite les ruiner elles et bien entendu la pays avec,car il a fait dfaut sur cette dette.
Le problme  des ingrences trangres est un engrenage fatal: Russes,Turcs,Iraniens et Amricains et Europens.
Un pays  qui recourt aux ingrences trangres est un pays ma barr,et si le Liban le fait c'en est fini de ce pays.
Pour le Sahel  , c'est la thorie des "pays mineurs" et des mandats qui se profile et que le  gvt francais ferait bien de rviser .

----------


## Ryu2000

> Eh non, Isral  ,du moins ses dirigeants savent pertinemment qu'il y a un grand danger  annexer des territoires peuples qu'ils seraient contraint de prendre en charge et le cas de la Cisjordanie actuelle(territoires palestiniens annexs par morceaux choisis et avec des tentatives de remplacement de population  ) le prouvent


Si isral tait entour par des tats dirigs par des islamistes a justifierait une grande guerre, donc isral pourrait "gnocider" les peuples autour de lui.

On sait qu'isral soutenait les terroristes en Syrie, il y a des mercenaires qui se faisaient soigner l-bas.
Pourquoi Isral a arm des rebelles syriens



> L'tat hbreu a arm et vers un salaire  des milliers de combattants anti-rgime pour scuriser sa frontire et contrer l'influence de l'Iran en Syrie.


Sur le Golan, ltrange arrangement entre larme isralienne et les rebelles syriens



> Plus de 2000 Syriens sont dj venus se faire soigner en Isral  partir dune zone o *al-Nosra, la branche syrienne dal-Qada*, est trs puissante.


Isral soutient-il le Front Al-Nosra?

Isral  le soutient inconditionnel des USA (la plus grosse arme au monde). Le lobby isralien est extrmement puissant aux USA, mme Trump est oblig de s'y soumettre :
"Nous avons besoin de plus de Juifs aux tats-Unis qui aiment Isral" (Donald Trump)



> Donald Trump a rappel  la foule qu'il avait dplac l'ambassade amricaine en Isral de Tel-Aviv  Jrusalem.


Les juifs sionistes dtestent les juifs qui ne sont pas sionistes et la plupart des juifs en on rien  foutre de la politique isralienne, a ne les concerne pas.
L'histoire de l'ambassade US  Jrusalem c'est juste un truc symbolique, donc a ne change rien mais les juifs sionistes sont content. (Trump est devenu une star en isral grce  a)

Les groupes terroristes comme Al Nosra et Al Qaeda sont secrtement les allis d'isral, mais si ces groupes terroristes prenaient le pouvoir les alliances serait retournes et les islamistes se feraient massacrer.
Isral se met toujours en position de victime, par exemple avec le fameux "les mchants iraniens veulent nous lancer une bombe atomique", ce qui ne tient pas debout puisque des pays allis de l'Iran sont autour d'Isral.

Si le gouvernement Syrien tait tomb et que les terroristes avaient pris le pouvoir, les USA aurait tu tout le monde et isral aurait rcupr le territoire. Isral veut voler le Golan.




> Quant  Lugan  c'est un journaliste


C'est un spcialiste de l'Afrique. C'est un historien qui matrise son sujet.




> Zemmour  qui a invent les "franais de souche algrienne"


Il y a eu le dcret cremieux, qui a donn la nationalit franaise aux juifs algriens. C'est peut-tre a dont il parle.
Ou alors a vient du fait qu' un moment donn l'Algrie c'tait la France.




> Ltat libanais est mafieux  car il a emprunt aux banques privs libanaises


Tout allait trs bien avant les sanctions US.
Le peuple libanais tait un des plus riches de la rgion, aprs il y a eu une pnurie de dollar  cause des USA et  partir de l la situation s'est dgrad.

=====
Macron est trs prsent dans les mdias ces jours ci :
Tensions en Mditerrane: Macron renforce la prsence militaire franaise
Explosion  Beyrouth : Emmanuel Macron met en garde contre  toute interfrence extrieure 
Bilorussie : Macron exprime sa trs grande proccupation  Poutine

C'est un peu le bordel partout en ce moment, nous sommes peut-tre trs proche de la troisime guerre mondiale, elle ne mettra peut-tre pas encore 30 ans  arriver.

----------


## MABROUKI

> Si isral tait entour par des tats dirigs par des islamistes a justifierait une grande guerre, donc isral pourrait "gnocider" les peuples autour de lui.
> 
> On sait qu'isral soutenait les terroristes en Syrie, il y a des mercenaires qui se faisaient soigner l-bas.
> Pourquoi Isral a arm des rebelles syriens
> 
> 
> Sur le Golan, ltrange arrangement entre larme isralienne et les rebelles syriens
> 
> 
> ...


Israel  sait pertinemment ,contrairement aux apparences,qu'il mne des guerres pour le compte des USA au moyen orient .
Il est incapable avec 6 millions d'habitants de "gnocider" quoi que ce soit ,car il ne pourra jamais repeupler des territoires aussi vastes (Syrie,Irak & d'autres).
S'il a soutenu les terroristes en Syrie c'est pour les utiliser comme chair  canon dans le vain espoir de remplacer le gvt syrien par un gvt aux ordres US comme en Irak.
Les USA aurait pu faire ce boulot,mais il n' avait rien  rcuprer en Syrie (pas de ptrole).
Isral n' pas le soutien inconditionnel des USA mais un soutien pour toute menace contre son existence car les 5 grands en sont garant.
Lugan  est  un propagandiste,un pigiste  qui ne dit que du mal des algriens ,des maghrbins(berbres) qu'il traite de race dgnr,il  crit une fausse histoire pour d'autres ,non pour les maghrbins.

Quant  Zemmour s'il a eu la nationalit franaise , en quoi cela le qualifie-t-il de dfinir les "franais de souche" et  cet aune je prfre couter J.M.Lepen ou les chefs de parti royalistes franais qui seraient plus crdibles.

----------


## tanaka59

Bonjour, 




> Encore une nergumne : https://www.jeanmarcmorandini.com/ar...-vehicule.html


Aprs les voitures bliers on aura droit encore  quoi comme connerie ? le camion  contre sens sur autoroute ? la voiture bourre d'explosif ? ou l'attentat au ferry ? 

Certains on vraiment trop regards les films ... le pire c'est que c'est inquitant comme comportement  ::?:  Certains vont avoir de la suite dans les ides ... et des trs mauvaises  ::(:

----------


## el_slapper

> (.../..)Et bon dieu, el_slapper, si je te traite de connard...? On dirait que a contrebalance les faits.
> 
> Si la gendarme qui s'est fait rouler dessus est une connasse, il y a un dbut de prescription ?


Je n'ai pas t clair : le fait que Chouviat soit (enfin, aie t) un connard n'est en aucun cas une circonstance attnuante  l'usage de la violence par les reprsentants de l'ordre venus le verbaliser. est-ce que mon message est plus clair?

----------


## fredoche

Pas trs justement, j'avais bien compris comment tu l'avais crit, et moi c'est l-dessus que a m'interpelle : pourquoi insister sur le fait que c'tait un connard, si a n'a rien  voir avec ce qui lui arrive. 
Ton message probablement dans sa forme m'chappe




> Voil, c'est ce que je veux dire. La lgitime dfense, c'est une rponse proportionne  un danger. Chouviat ne reprsentait aucun danger. Un connard, mais un connard pas dangereux.


Comme si malgr tout il fallait dire que c'est un  connard. Quelques lignes avant tu parles de "sale type". Tout en soulignant que a ne justifie en rien, tu accompagnes  chaque fois ton propos d'une forme de jugement, trs ngatif de surcroit. Je suis dsol mais je vois dans cette forme d'usage du langage une double intentionnalit, qui est ma foi assez courante chez nous.




> Ni fut ni gentil, mais a ne justifie pas une mise  mort


Je retrouverai la dfinition de cette forme de discours. Tu ne le fais peut-tre pas exprs

----------


## MABROUKI

> Pas trs justement, j'avais bien compris comment tu l'avais crit, et moi c'est l-dessus que a m'interpelle : pourquoi insister sur le fait que c'tait un connard, si a n'a rien  voir avec ce qui lui arrive. 
> Ton message probablement dans sa forme m'chappe
> 
> 
> 
> Comme si malgr tout il fallait dire que c'est un  connard. Quelques lignes avant tu parles de "sale type". Tout en soulignant que a ne justifie en rien, tu accompagnes  chaque fois ton propos d'une forme de jugement, trs ngatif de surcroit. Je suis dsol mais je vois dans cette forme d'usage du langage une double intentionnalit, qui est ma foi assez courante chez nous.
> 
> 
> 
> Je retrouverai la dfinition de cette forme de discours. Tu ne le fais peut-tre pas exprs


Ah bah,dans l'usage un tel jugement n'est pas un jugement A PRIORI(ante accident) mais un jugement A POSTERIORI  qui exprime le regret.
Il tait trop con au point de se faire buter.

----------


## Ryu2000

Le secrtaire national d'EELV n'est pas satisfait par le gouvernement.
"Emmanuel Macron n'est pas colo", fustige Julien Bayou sur RTL



> Interrog sur la nouvelle ministre de la transition cologique Barbara Pompili, il affirme : "Le problme, c'est qu'un ministre cologiste, sincre ou convaincu, dans ce gouvernement, ne peut pas peser. Parce que Macron n'est pas colo, Castex n'est pas colo, Le Maire n'est pas colo. Et donc le centre de gravit n'est pas colo", martle-t-il. "Aujourd'hui, la position de Macron, du gouvernement et de Barbara Pomipili, c'est de dfaire la lgislation sur les pesticides. Le gouvernement recule", a-t-il ajout, faisant rfrence  *la rintroduction des insecticides nonicotinodes sur la culture de la betterave, interdit depuis 2018 en raison de ses consquences sur les insectes et les pollinisateurs.*
> 
> Alors qu'une vido de l'association L214 montre ce jeudi des images choquantes d'un levage de canard dans le Sud-Ouest, Julien Bayou n'est pas tendre avec le gouvernement. "Le ministre de l'Agriculture ne devrait pas la ramener ce matin. Ces ministres ne font rien depuis des annes. Il faut sanctionner les personnes qui multiplient les profits sur le dos du bien-tre animal", a-t-il dnonc.


Reconfinement : Macron ne veut pas remettre "le pays  l'arrt"



> - Interrog par Paris-Match, le prsident franais Emmanuel Macron semble carter un reconfinement gnralis. "*Nous avons des stratgies trs localises, comme ce qui sest pass en Mayenne*, et allant jusqu un reconfinement cibl quon pourrait instaurer si la situation limposait. () On ne peut pas mettre le pays  larrt, parce que les dommages collatraux dun confinement sont considrables. Le risque zro nexiste jamais dans une socit. Il faut rpondre  cette anxit sans tomber dans la doctrine du risque zro", a-t-il dclar, dans un reportage  paratre jeudi.
> 
> - Selon Le Parisien, la ministre de la Culture Roselyne Bachelot va proposer, lors du prochain conseil de dfense, de *mettre fin  la distanciation sanitaire dans les salles de concert, de spectacle et dans les thtres. Le masque pourrait ainsi ne plus tre obligatoire pour les spectacles assis.* La ministre a entam mercredi matin une srie d'entretien avec des reprsentants du secteur culturel, durement mis  mal par la pandmie. Elle a notamment rencontr les prsidents des syndicats du thtre priv, des cabarets, des salles de concerts et des festivals.


Comme il n'y a pas de concerts ni de festivals, les raves font leur comeback ^^
Malgr le rebond de lpidmie, lIle-de-France et lOise toujours terres de rave-partys

Ce serait possible que les parisiens aient  se reconfiner :
CARTE DE FRANCE DES ZONES DE VIGILANCES LE 19 AOT, 28 DPARTEMENTS EN SITUATION DE VULNRABILIT



> 28 dpartements sont en situation de vulnrabilit : *les Bouches-du-Rhne, la Guyane et Paris ont une vulnrabilit leve* alors que Essonne, Gard, Gironde, Haute-Garonne, Haute-Savoie, Hrault, Ille-et-Vilaine, Loiret, Mayenne, Mayotte, Meurthe-et-Moselle, Nord, Oise, Runion, Rhne, Sarthe, Seine et Marne, Alpes-Maritimes, Var, Vaucluse, Val dOise, Seine-Saint-Denis, Hauts-de Seine, Val-de-Marne et Yvelines ont une vulnrabilit modre.

----------


## el_slapper

> (.../...)Comme si malgr tout il fallait dire que c'est un  connard. Quelques lignes avant tu parles de "sale type". Tout en soulignant que a ne justifie en rien, tu accompagnes  chaque fois ton propos d'une forme de jugement, trs ngatif de surcroit. Je suis dsol mais je vois dans cette forme d'usage du langage une double intentionnalit, qui est ma foi assez courante chez nous.(.../...)
> Je retrouverai la dfinition de cette forme de discours. Tu ne le fais peut-tre pas exprs


Le fait qu'il soit un connard (ce qui est amplement vrifiable) justifiait qu'il soit verbalis (les faits reprochs taient sans ambigut, notamment - mais pas que - l'outrage  agent). Les flics perdent rarement leur temps avec les honntes citoyens (sauf quand on leur demande de faire du chiffre sur l'immigration illgale et qu'ils se mettent  contrler l'identit de tous les noirs passant dans leur champ de vision, mais on est pas dans ce cas l). Mais juste verbalis. Pas plus. Rien que lui foutre les menottes n'aurait pas t justifi (seule la violence ou le risque de dlit de fuite peuvent justifier a, et il en tait  mille lieues). A fortiori le maintenir avec une prise d'tranglement.

Maintenant, si tenir ce discours fait de moi un tre vil et abject, eh bien soit, je suis un individu vil et abject.

----------


## fredoche

> Maintenant, si tenir ce discours fait de moi un tre vil et abject, eh bien soit, je suis un individu vil et abject.


Tu extrapoles et va bien au-del de mon propos, je ne pense pas a de toi, bien au contraire.

C'est pour moi difficile  expliquer, je me demande si on ne retrouve pas cela dans le discours politique

C'est comme le fait de glisser des ides tout en s'en dfendant.
Tu vois a des gens qui expriment tout leur rejet de l'autre et de ses diffrences tout en se disant pas racistes

----------


## el_slapper

> Tu extrapoles et va bien au-del de mon propos, je ne pense pas a de toi, bien au contraire.
> 
> C'est pour moi difficile  expliquer, je me demande si on ne retrouve pas cela dans le discours politique
> 
> C'est comme le fait de glisser des ides tout en s'en dfendant.
> Tu vois a des gens qui expriment tout leur rejet de l'autre et de ses diffrences tout en se disant pas racistes


Ah, le "je suis pas raciste, j'ai un ami noir!", ou encore le "je suis un grand fministe, merci de ne pas regarder la composition de mon quipe  100% masculine alors qu'il y avait plein de femmes comptentes sur le march!" ou encore "je n'ai rien contre les noirs, il y en a juste trop?".

Le truc, c'est que les flics font rarement face  des gens gentils (sauf,  ma connaissance, le cas que j'ai remont ci-dessus). Ils ont besoin d'un entrainement pour grer ce genre dnergumnes. Un Chouviat qui te balance un mur d'insultes pendant l'ensemble de ton interaction avec lui n'est pas dangereux, mais il tape sur les nerfs. C'est l qu'un entretien des entranements - mais aussi des cadences moins folles - doivent aider  le grer avec toute la diplomatie ncessaire (i.e. des mots et des papiers signs, et rien de plus). Sortir des mthodes d'arrestation de gangsters arms face  une simple logorrhe verbale, c'est de la violence policire, et je ne crois pas que faire le chapeau au policier impliqu sans sintresser  son entrainement ou  son niveau de fatigue au moment des faits, c'est botter en touche, et viter de regarder les problmes structurels qui poussent  certains abus.

Je ne sais pas si tu peux rapprocher a des phrases ci-dessus. Peut-tre. Je n'ai pas l'impression. Mais je comprends pourquoi tu as l'impression. Le truc quand mme, encore une fois, c'est que "interpell par la police", en soi, a n'augure rien de bon - et avec quelques raisons. A minima, il y a du comportement suspect, dans un monde idal. Alors que dans un monde idal, "noir", a ne devrait rien augurer _du tout_. On est pas dans un monde idal, certes.

----------


## MABROUKI

> Ah,... ou encore "je n'ai rien contre les noirs, il y en a juste trop?".
> 
> .


Il y a  mon avis  un taux limite de friction  ne pas dpasser.
Dans une socit  "blanche" ,ce taux doit tre limit ,sinon les frotti-frotta deviennent inquitants.
Il en est de mme d'une socit "noire" ou le taux de  "blancs" dpasse le seuil de friction.
Il en est de mme d'une socit "jaune" ou le taux de  "noirs" ou "blancs" dpasse le seuil de friction.
La nature est ainsi faite et certains diront "mal faite".
Quant  Mr Chouviat il tait crit  sa naissance qu'il devait passer par l et que les flics qui l'ont arrt, ctait crit  leur naissance qu'il devaient le plaquer au sol.
Un philosophe comme Spinoza l'aurait explique par un concours de circonstances invitables , irrsistibles qui ont provoqu  cette mort,ou le libre arbitre n'est qu'une illusion.

----------


## Jipt

> Quant  M. Chouviat il tait crit  sa naissance qu'il devait passer par l et que les flics qui l'ont arrt, ctait crit  leur naissance qu'ils devaient le plaquer au sol.
> Un philosophe comme Spinoza l'aurait expliqu par un concours de circonstances invitables, irrsistibles, qui ont provoqu cette mort, o le libre arbitre n'est qu'une illusion.


Lecture, l'histoire du vizir et de la Mort.

----------


## ABCIWEB

> Quant  Mr Chouviat il tait crit  sa naissance qu'il devait passer par l et que les flics qui l'ont arrt, ctait crit  leur naissance qu'il devaient le plaquer au sol.
> Un philosophe comme Spinoza l'aurait explique par un concours de circonstances invitables , irrsistibles qui ont provoqu cette mort, ou le libre arbitre n'est qu'une illusion.


Le dterminisme est sans intrt pour organiser le monde et les relations sociales entre les hommes. A ce compte l, pourquoi faire des enqutes aprs des accidents d'avion puisqu'on pourrait tout aussi bien dire que l'heure des passagers tait arrive, pourquoi la scurit routire, pourquoi la mdecine, etc. Rien n'est condamnable non plus si tout est dj crit, c'est dresponsabiliser l'homme de ses actes. 

Je me souviens de l'histoire d'un artiste hant par le dterminisme qui a fini par se tirer une balle dans la tte sous prtexte d'tre libre au moins une fois dans sa vie. Mais si tout est dj crit, son acte suicidaire l'tait tout autant, et cet abruti est mort pour rien sans jamais tre libre. Pour dire que le dterminisme est une pense rgressive inexploitable dans la ralit, mme si on peut l'utiliser aprs coup pour se consoler. Tout comme on peut utiliser les religions qui sont dterministes pour la plupart et permettent de manipuler les foules en les dculpabilisant de leurs actes (tu n'es pas responsable, tu es la main de dieu etc.) et en maintenant chacun  sa place puisque le chef dtient la parole de Dieu et les autres sont ses excutants.

Mais oui, plutt que de citer Weber  tort pour justifier les violences policires, on pourrait dire  Darmanin de citer Spinoza, quitte  faire dans l'obscurantisme pourquoi pas. Cela dit, je ne dis pas que Spinoza est obscurantiste, il peut tre intressant comme approche pour tudier les interactions entre l'homme et son environnement et c'est  ce titre qu'il a t cit par Deleuze. Schmatiquement selon lui, nous avons le pouvoir de choisir mais nous n'avons pas le pouvoir de choisir les raisons qui nous poussent  choisir, la Raison permet d'en prendre conscience pour gagner des degrs de libert en remontant les causalits et en se dissociant des impulsions induites qui nous sont nfastes. D'une certaine faon, cela rejoint l'ide selon laquelle il nous faut apprendre  distinguer les choses sur lesquelles nous avons un pouvoir, des choses sur lesquelles nous n'en avons pas.

Enfin bon, rduire Spinoza au dterminisme pur et dur c'est saboter tout l'intrt de sa rflexion, et l'utiliser pour expliquer ou justifier des bavures policires c'est se comporter comme Darmanin avec Weber, c'est  dire dtourner un discours pour faire de l'obscurantisme de bas niveau. On peut bien faire toutes les gesticulations que l'on veut ou mme le traiter de connard, il n'en reste pas moins que l'affaire Chouviat est la dfinition mme d'une bavure policire: une rponse disproportionne ayant entrain la mort.

----------


## MABROUKI

> Le dterminisme est sans intrt pour organiser le monde et les relations sociales entre les hommes. A ce compte l, pourquoi faire des enqutes aprs des accidents d'avion puisqu'on pourrait tout aussi bien dire que l'heure des passagers tait arrive, pourquoi la scurit routire, pourquoi la mdecine, etc. Rien n'est condamnable non plus si tout est dj crit, c'est dresponsabiliser l'homme de ses actes. 
> ...............................................
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Enfin bon, rduire Spinoza au dterminisme pur et dur c'est saboter tout l'intrt de sa rflexion, et l'utiliser pour expliquer ou justifier des bavures policires c'est se comporter comme Darmanin avec Weber, c'est  dire dtourner un discours pour faire de l'obscurantisme de bas niveau. On peut bien faire toutes les gesticulations que l'on veut ou mme le traiter de connard, il n'en reste pas moins que l'affaire Chouviat est la dfinition mme d'une bavure policire: une rponse disproportionne ayant entran la mort.


Le fait de faire des enqutes,la scurit routire,la mdecine  c'est juste une illusion humaine  dans le vain espoir de prouver que l'homme est  l'origine de ces dterminismes.
Le monde animal sauvage (le domestique en est exclu car il est sous le contrle de l'homme) en est un exemple ou il y a autant d'accidents tout court,sans scurit "routire"(pdestre) ,sans mdecine & ou la notion de responsabilit invente par nos soins n'existe pas.
Si un lion plaque au sol trop fort un autre lion qui le drange et ltouffe ,on ne dit pas que c'est une bavure "lionesque" mais  qu'il l'a simplement plaqu trop fort.
Tout cela parce que nous avons invente la notion de responsabilit et ses dpendances  "crime humain", "sanction"  qui n'existe pas chez les animaux sauvages et mme domestiques.
Les relations sociales  sont une invention humaine dans le vain espoir dchapper au dterminisme.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Tout comme on peut utiliser les religions qui sont dterministes pour la plupart et permettent de manipuler les foules en les dculpabilisant de leurs actes (tu n'es pas responsable, tu es la main de dieu etc.)


Aprs a dpend des religions parce que chez les chrtiens c'est un peu "respectes les rgles sinon tu finiras en enfer pour l'ternit".
Mais il y a un courant juif qui est trs diffrent il y a une histoire de "rdemption par le pch", ils font le plus de mal possible pour que leur messie arrive.



> Les pratiques et croyances frankistes sont les plus extrmes de toutes, et l'historien Gershom Scholem a montr qu'ils enseignaient en secret l'inversion totale de toutes les valeurs morales (mensonge, vol, meurtre, inceste). C'est le concept de la Rdemption par le pch.





> Le fait de faire des enqutes,la scurit routire,la mdecine  c'est juste une illusion humaine  dans le vain espoir de prouver que l'homme est  l'origine de ces dterminismes.


Pure  :8O: , t'es trs loin dans ton dlire.




> Tout cela parce que nous avons invente la notion de responsabilit et ses dpendances  "crime humain", "sanction"  qui n'existe pas chez les animaux sauvages et mme domestiques.


Ce que font les animaux a un sens, normalement c'est utile  leur survie, certains doivent dfendre leur territoire et les prdateurs doivent chasser pour se nourrir (bon aprs il y a les connards de dauphin qui font des viols collectifs et il y a galement des chats qui torturent des oiseaux ou des souris pour rigoler, mais globalement les humains sont beaucoup plus sadique que les animaux, quand un animal tue un autre animal c'est gnralement ncessaire  sa survie).

Les sanctions existent chez les animaux domestique puisqu'ils ont un matre.

----------


## fredoche

> Pure , t'es trs loin dans ton dlire.


Non c'est une autre forme de pense comme toi tu peux avoir la tienne qui peut nous apparaitre dlirante  de nombreuses occasions.

Sur cette partie, c'est tay en tout cas

Merci pour cette fable Jipt

----------


## MABROUKI

> Aprs a dpend des religions parce que chez les chrtiens c'est un peu "respectes les rgles sinon tu finiras en enfer pour l'ternit".
> Mais il y a un courant juif qui est trs diffrent il y a une histoire de "rdemption par le pch", ils font le plus de mal possible pour que leur messie arrive.


Dans toutes les religions ,il y a une sanction soit immdiate(mort,chtiments) soit diffre (ghenne, rincarnation comme un vil animal l chez les grecs et les hindoues,exclusion sociale chez les adeptes de Confucius avec la croyance aux mnes )
Mais ces rgles ont un seul but : la survie de lespce car l'homme est un animal fragile incapable de survivre seul (isol) et  par ses propres instincts,mme si certaines de ses rgles nous paraissent tranges ou draisonnables.
Comme le mouton ou le porc domestique qui sont vous  la disparition en tant quespce et n'existent que par les soins (rgles) que l'homme a instaur pour eux.

Le porc ou le chien sont des espces domestiques "socialises" par l'homme  ,elles n'ont qu'une parent lointaine  avec le sanglier,le phacochre, ou  loup, coyote , chacal .
Quant  la religion juive ,il se peut qu'il existe des sectes juives qui rende licite le meurtre d'un non-juif mais  vrifier .




> Ce que font les animaux a un sens, normalement c'est utile  leur survie, certains doivent dfendre leur territoire et les prdateurs doivent chasser pour se nourrir (bon aprs il y a les connards de dauphin qui font des viols collectifs et il y a galement des chats qui torturent des oiseaux ou des souris pour rigoler, mais globalement les humains sont beaucoup plus sadique que les animaux, quand un animal tue un autre animal c'est gnralement ncessaire  sa survie).
> 
> Les sanctions existent chez les animaux domestique puisqu'ils ont un matre.


Ce que font les animaux est pur dterminisme,il est inscrit dans leurs gnes, et mme un zbre gras n'est pas prt  se laisser avaler gentiment par un lion froce qui agit lui aussi conformment  un dterminisme inscrit dans ses gnes.
Les animaux domestiques  fussent-ils  des moutons blants se dbattent quand on les attrape,mme s'ils n'ont aucune attitude dfensive (ils pourraient cogner) et je pense qu'il en de mme des porcs.


C'est aussi simplement ce que font les hommes  pour leur survie mais au moyen de "rgles" religieuses et plus tard avec la complexification des socits au moyen de lois & d'une force de police et de juges.
Question pour 1000 euros .Connais-tu lanctre sauvage  le plus proche du mouton? .

----------


## tanaka59

Bonjour, 




> Question pour 1000 euros .Connais-tu lanctre sauvage  le plus proche du mouton? .


Ovis aries ?

----------


## MABROUKI

> Bonjour, 
> 
> 
> 
> Ovis aries ?


Merci.
Sur wiki  j'ai vu mais wiki ne donne aucun anctre sauvage contemporain du mouton alors qu'il en existe pour le porc(sanglier),chien (loup ou chacal), chvre (bouquetin), buf(buffle ou zbu).
Je  suis  sur ma faim de "mouton".

----------


## Gunny

Non, c'est l'_elector upearis_, communment appel lecteur de l'UPR.

----------


## MABROUKI

> Non, c'est l'_elector upearis_, communment appel lecteur de l'UPR.


Connu aussi depuis le Moyen Age sous le sobriquet de Mouton de Panurge (le marchand).

----------


## ABCIWEB

> Si un lion plaque au sol trop fort un autre lion qui le drange et ltouffe ,on ne dit pas que c'est une bavure "lionesque" mais  qu'il l'a simplement plaqu trop fort.


 Et a change quoi ? C'est le mot bavure qui te dranges ? Changer l'appellation ne change rien au fait, il y a eu une mort inutile et abusive.



> Le monde animal sauvage (le domestique en est exclu car il est sous le contrle de l'homme) en est un exemple ... ou la notion de responsabilit invente par nos soins n'existe pas.


Tu sais quoi du monde animal ? Chez les animaux sociaux, les responsables de troubles peuvent tre mis en quarantaine voire exclus du groupe. Tu joues sur les mots pour tenter de relativiser les choses, mais cela ne change rien sur le fond.



> Le fait de faire des enqutes, la scurit routire, la mdecine c'est juste une illusion humaine dans le vain espoir de prouver que l'homme est  l'origine de ces dterminismes.


Donc on est bien content de savoir que tu ne consultes jamais de mdecins, a fait des conomies  la scurit sociale, car avec tes convictions, je suppose que tu n'es pas de ceux qui se bercent d'illusions.



> Les relations sociales sont une invention humaine dans le vain espoir dchapper au dterminisme.
> ...
> Dans toutes les religions ,il y a une sanction soit immdiate(mort,chtiments) soit diffre (ghenne, rincarnation comme un vil animal l chez les grecs et les hindoues,exclusion sociale chez les adeptes de Confucius avec la croyance aux mnes )
> Mais ces rgles ont un seul but : la survie de lespce car l'homme est un animal fragile incapable de survivre seul (isol) et par ses propres instincts,mme si certaines de ses rgles nous paraissent tranges ou draisonnables.


D'un ct les relations sociales font partie de ta dfinition du dterminisme puisque nous serions incapables de survivre sans elles, et d'un autre ct nous les aurions inventes dans le vain espoir dchapper au dterminisme. On nage en plein dans la contradiction et l'obscurantisme.

Je remarque aussi l'expression "mme si certaines de ses rgles nous paraissent tranges ou draisonnables", donc en gros on devrait tout accepter sans se poser de questions. Toujours et encore de l'obscurantisme qui ferait le bonheur des apprentis fachos puisque la raison n'a pas sa place, ni donc toute forme de critique. 

Faudrait allumer la lumire de temps en temps...

----------


## Ryu2000

> Quant  la religion juive ,il se peut qu'il existe des sectes juives qui rende licite le meurtre d'un non-juif mais  vrifier .


Non mais ce n'est pas une histoire de secte, dans le talmud il y a clairement crit que les juifs ont le droit de tuer les non juifs.



> Talmud, Ereget Rashi Erod.22 30 : Un goy est comme un chien. Les Ecritures nous apprennent quun chien mrite plus de respect quun goy.
> Talmud, Iebhammoth 61a : Les juifs ont droit  tre appels hommes, pas les goyim.
> Talmud, Iore Dea 377, 1 : Il faut remplacer les serviteurs goyim morts, comme les vaches, ou les nes perdus. Il ne faut pas montrer de sympathie pour le juif qui les emploie.
> Talmud, Sepher Ou Isral 177b : Si un juif tue un goy, ce nest pas un pch.
> Talmud, Zohar I, 25a : Les goyim doivent tre extermins car ce sont des idoltres.
> Talmud, Zohar II, 43a : Lextermination des goyim est un sacrifice agrable  Dieu.
> Talmud, Sanhdrin 52b: Ladultre nest pas dfendu avec la femme dun goy, parce que Mose na interdit que ladultre avec la femme de ton prochain, et les goy s ne sont pas des prochains.





> lecteur de l'UPR.


Cette blague ne fonctionne pas, elle fait rfrence  l'expression "Mouton de Panurge" qui signifie : "une personne qui imite sans se poser de questions, qui suit instinctivement ce que fait le plus grand nombre et se fond dans un mouvement collectif sans exercer son esprit critique".
L'UPR fait 1% aux lections, donc il n'y a pas d'histoire de suivre le plus grand nombre. Et de ce que j'ai vu, les gens qui votent UPR ont un esprit critique, c'est pas comme ceux qui votent PS/UMP/LREM.

Tout ceux qui ont vot LREM en 2016 peuvent tre considr comme des moutons de Panurge.
Si des gens ont vot LREM c'est parce que le parti tait omniprsent dans les mdias. Peu de gens ont vot Macron pour son programme, la plupart ce sont juste dit : il est jeune, il est beau, il est un peu nouveau, il pense printemps.




> Tout comme on peut utiliser les religions qui sont dterministes pour la plupart et permettent de manipuler les foules en les dculpabilisant de leurs actes (tu n'es pas responsable, tu es la main de dieu etc.) et en maintenant chacun  sa place puisque le chef dtient la parole de Dieu et les autres sont ses excutants.


Peut-tre que certaines religions sont dterministes, mais pas toutes :



> Evodius pose le problme en des termes abrupts :  Dieu nest-il pas lauteur du mal ? . Si le pch est l'uvre des mes et que celles-ci sont cres par Dieu, comment Dieu nen serait-il pas, in fine, lauteur ? Augustin rpond sans quivoque que  Dieu a confr  sa crature, avec le libre arbitre, *la capacit de mal agir, et par-l mme, la responsabilit du pch* .


Il y a une histoire de Libre arbitre.

----------


## MABROUKI

> Et 
> Donc on est bien content de savoir que tu ne consultes jamais de mdecins, a fait des conomies  la scurit sociale, car avec tes convictions, je suppose que tu n'es pas de ceux qui se bercent d'illusions.


Je ne vais chez un mdecin que lorsque mes proches m(y conduisent fort mal en point, car je considre que le mdecin est la dernire extrmit, ceci pour ton info ,monsieur le petit prtentieux  enfl .








> D'un ct les relations sociales font partie de ta dfinition du dterminisme puisque nous serions incapables de survivre sans elles, et d'un autre ct nous les aurions inventes dans le vain espoir dchapper au dterminisme. On nage en plein dans la contradiction et l'obscurantisme.
> 
> Je remarque aussi l'expression "mme si certaines de ses rgles nous paraissent tranges ou draisonnables", donc en gros on devrait tout accepter sans se poser de questions. Toujours et encore de l'obscurantisme qui ferait le bonheur des apprentis fachos puisque la raison n'a pas sa place, ni donc toute forme de critique. 
> 
> Faudrait allumer la lumire de temps en temps...


Pour rappel aux faux savants :dfinition d'une illusion
1/  Interprtation fausse de ce que l'on peroit.
tre victime d'une illusion.
2./ Apparence dpourvue de ralit.
Ce petit jardin donnait une illusion de fracheur.

Les relations sociales ne sont qu'une adaptation de l'humain au dterminisme implacable,mais une illusion les fait percevoir ,interprter  toi & tes semblables comme un moyen dchapper au dterminisme.
On ne commande mieux  la nature qu'en obissant  ses lois(Francis Bacon).
L'obscurantisme  se pare parfois des attributs de la science infuse ,et ce n'est pas nouveau sous le ciel.

----------


## MABROUKI

> Et a change quoi ? C'est le mot bavure qui te dranges ? Changer l'appellation ne change rien au fait, il y a eu une mort inutile et abusive.
> 
> Tu sais quoi du monde animal ? Chez les animaux sociaux, les responsables de troubles peuvent tre mis en quarantaine voire exclus du groupe. Tu joues sur les mots pour tenter de relativiser les choses, mais cela ne change rien sur le fond.


Inutile & abusive ,quels grands mots !!!
Il y aurait ainsi et  selon toi des morts utiles et inutiles mesure probablement  ton "aune".
Plus  2 appareils dnomms "inutilemetre" et "abusivometre" de ton invention .

Cette mort du malheureux est tout au plus regrettable, mais pas inutile ni abusive car elle tait inscrite dans le cours irrsistible ,invitable des circonstances  par dterminisme.
La nature ne produit ni des chose inutiles , ni d'abus.
C'est toi la source de tous ces maux illusoires.

Nous ne pourrons jamais savoir si ce malheureux Chouviat avait survcu  ce plaquage au sol, de quoi il aurait pu mourir : une apoplexie ou craser par un poids lourd ou dans un mouroir pour vieillards.

Enfin je te rappelle que  nul animal,je dis bien nul animal(ce qui est dou de vie), n'as le choix ni de sa date de naissance et ni de sa date de mort.
La mort est invitable et la sagesse nous recommande de laccueillir comme une dlivrance avec joie .

A moins que tu suggres de munir chaque policier d'un dynamomtre de ton invention  avec alarme mesurant l'effort de ses bras .

----------


## MABROUKI

> Non mais ce n'est pas une histoire de secte, dans le talmud il y a clairement crit que les juifs ont le droit de tuer les non juifs.
> 
> 
> 
>  .


Euh ,le Talmud est l'oeuvre crite des rabbins en matire dinterprtation des lois  hbraques de la Thora ou Pentateuque,texte fondamental.(tu ne tueras pas ton prochain, tu ne convoiteras pas la femme de ton voisin, tu ne voleras pas etc...)
Le Talmud  s'apparente un peu au Fiqh arabe science juridique des prescriptions coraniques ou les docteurs de la loi y vont chacun de son mieux.
Quand la voie est ouverte  linterprtation, mme des absurdits peuvent s'y glisser.
Ainsi le terme prochain a-t-il t interprt par certains rabbins comme tant le juif,alors que d'autres y ont vu simplement un semblable.

----------


## ABCIWEB

> Donc on est bien content de savoir que tu ne consultes jamais de mdecins, a fait des conomies  la scurit sociale, car avec tes convictions, je suppose que tu n'es pas de ceux qui se bercent d'illusions.





> Je ne vais chez un mdecin que lorsque mes proches m'y conduisent fort mal en point, car je considre que le mdecin est la dernire extrmit, ceci pour ton info ,monsieur le petit prtentieux enfl.


Prtentieux dans quelle mesure? Un sarcasme n'est pas de la prtention.




> Cette mort du malheureux est tout au plus regrettable, mais pas inutile ni abusive car elle tait inscrite dans le cours irrsistible, invitable des circonstances par dterminisme.


Et pourquoi serait-elle regrettable si comme tu le dit "elle tait inscrite dans le cours irrsistible, invitable des circonstances par dterminisme" ? Si je reprends ta "philosophie" cet adjectif n'a pas plus sa place qu'un autre et Chouviat est mort de sa belle mort et pis c'est tout. 

A moins que ce soit toi seul qui dcide des termes autoriss, et nous aurions droit  "regrettable" mais pas  "inutile" ni "abusif", mais pourquoi autorises-tu "regrettable" ? Il faudrait nous donner une liste des mots autoriss avec des exemples d'utilisation ce serait plus simple. 




> La mort est invitable et la sagesse nous recommande de laccueillir comme une dlivrance avec joie .


Oui c'est sans doute comme cela que Chouviat l'a accueillie en rptant 7 fois de suite : "j'touffe". Je suppose que dans ton dictionnaire cette expression est un hymne  la joie...

----------


## Ryu2000

Une fille bosniaque a t tondue par sa famille parce qu'elle sortait avec un Serbe.
Besanon : les membres de la famille de la jeune fille battue et tondue "seront reconduits  la frontire", assure Grald Darmanin



> Le ministre de l'Intrieur Grald Darmanin a annonc dimanche sur Twitter que les mis en cause, "ds la fin de la procdure judiciaire", seraient "reconduits  la frontire car ils n'ont rien  faire sur le sol national". L'entourage de Grald Darmanin a prcis  l'AFP que les quatre mis en cause seront concerns par cette mesure d'expulsion.


"Les soutiens d'Emmanuel Macron ne sont plus les mmes qu'il y a trois ans"



> Mais, dans le mme temps, "nous avons une recomposition de cet lectorat, en l'espace de trois ans", dtaille Jrme Fourquet au micro Europe 1 de Charles Villeneuve. "Il ne s'est pas dsagrg, il a mut : les enqutes nous montrent qu'il y a un dplacement  droite de cet lectorat. Les soutiens d'Emmanuel Macron sont plus  droite. *Toute une partie importante des gens qui votaient pour lui et qui venaient de la gauche l'ont quitt*, parce qu'ils ont un bien vu que le centre de gravit s'tait dport. Ils ont t remplacs par des lecteurs qui n'avaient pas forcment vot pour lui et qui venaient plutt de la droite."


Il y a des gens qui ont mis du temps  comprendre  ::mouarf:: 
Bon aprs Hollande/Macron c'est la mme chose au final, Macron est juste un peu plus nerv.

Il parait que le chmage va augmenter :
PLE EMPLOI VA EMBAUCHER ENTRE 3.000 ET 5.000 CDD POUR FAIRE FACE  LA HAUSSE ANNONCE DU CHMAGE




> je considre que le mdecin est la dernire extrmit


Il est conseill de faire des analyses de temps en temps car on peut tre malade sans le savoir. Par exemple celui qui fait de l'hypertension ne va pas forcment le ressentir.
Parfois on se rend compte trop tard qu'on est malade. (c'est un peu comme avec les cancers, le diagnostic arrive rarement tt dans la maladie)

----------


## tanaka59

Bonjour




> Il parait que le chmage va augmenter :
> PLE EMPLOI VA EMBAUCHER ENTRE 3.000 ET 5.000 CDD POUR FAIRE FACE  LA HAUSSE ANNONCE DU CHMAGE


C'est une blague jespre ? 

Ple emploi va prendre des chmeurs en CDD (donc emploi prcaire) pour aider d'autre chmeurs qui ne trouveront pas ou auront du mal  trouver du travail ... Pour qu'au final ces mmes CDD se retrouvent au chmage une fois leur contrat finis ... 

Cela ne choque personne ... moi je saute au plafond avec une annonce pareil ... Sachant que ple emploi doit aussi tailler dans ces effectifs .

Ironie de l'histoire c'est que des personnes qui iront travailler pour l'institution ple emploi, n'auront peut tre pas la possibilit de toucher le chmage un fois leur CDD finis ... Avec les nouvelles rgles de ple emploi que veut mettre en application le gouvernement on devra prtendre travailler au moins 6 mois pour toucher le chmage.

Je doute fort qu'on arrive la ...

----------


## Ryu2000

> Ple emploi va prendre des chmeurs en CDD (donc emploi prcaire) pour aider d'autre chmeurs qui ne trouveront pas ou auront du mal  trouver du travail ...


Il y a plein de gens qui vont devoir raliser la procdure pour toucher le chmage ou le RSA, a doit tre pour a que Pole Emploi recrute.
Est-ce qu'il y a toujours le systme o les chercheurs d'emplois doivent se connecter quotidiennement  une plateforme qui appartient  une entreprise prive pour postuler  des offres ?
J'avais entendu dire que maintenant les gens n'avaient plus de rendez-vous physique avec des conseillers Pole Emploi, mais devaient faire le maximum de chose via la plateforme en ligne.




> Avec les nouvelles rgles de ple emploi que veut mettre en application le gouvernement on devra prtendre travailler au moins 6 mois pour toucher le chmage.


Apparemment il y a des contrats de plus de 6 mois :



> Ces embauches, qui devraient tre ralises en plusieurs tapes entre 2020 et 2021, pourraient dmarrer ds le mois prochain. *Environ 450 offres d'emploi sur l'ensemble du territoire, le plus souvent des contrats de 12 ou 18 mois, sont dj en ligne.*


4 mois de travail suffisent pour toucher lallocation chmage



> Afin de tenir de limpossibilit de certains chmeurs de chercher un emploi ou daccomplir de petites missions, la dure daffiliation minimale pour ouvrir ou recharger des droits  lassurance chmage, fixe  6 mois (130 jours travaills, ou 910 heures) en novembre 2019, *vient dtre abaisse*  4 mois (88 jours travaills, ou 610 heures) depuis le 1er aot 2020. Cette dure minimale peut avoir t ralise en plusieurs fois (avec plusieurs contrats de travail).


 partir de Septembre il devrait y avoir beaucoup de licenciements. Il y a des entreprises qui vont faire des plans sociaux.
C'est marrant la novlangue, par exemple l'expression "plan de sauvegarde de l'emploi" signifie "licenciements collectifs".

----------


## MABROUKI

> Prtentieux dans quelle mesure? Un sarcasme n'est pas de la prtention.
> 
> 
> A moins que ce soit toi seul qui dcide des termes autoriss, et nous aurions droit  "regrettable" mais pas  "inutile" ni "abusif", mais pourquoi autorises-tu "regrettable" ? Il faudrait nous donner une liste des mots autoriss avec des exemples d'utilisation ce serait plus simple.


Le sarcasme est pis que la prtention.
Je ne dcide pas des termes mais je n'aime pas les termes excessifs .
"regrettable" dnote un sentiment d'empathie & on le dit de nimporte quel mort.
"inutile et abusif" dnote un sentiment  vindicatif ,et rveille nos basses impulsions et  appelle d'autres morts.

----------


## MABROUKI

> Oui c'est sans doute comme cela que Chouviat l'a accueillie en rptant 7 fois de suite : "j'touffe". Je suppose que dans ton dictionnaire cette expression est un hymne  la joie...


Que  sais-tu de l'attitude de Chouviat face  la mort ?Te serais-tu comme les "prtres" introduit dans son me ,son trfonds et  serais-tu son avocat face  la mort.
Les  cris de ce malheureux sont une protestation contre "la souffrance , touffement" ,pas contre la mort elle-mme  car il savait comme tout le monde qu'il allait mourir un jour.

Et n'oublie pas  qu'on peut faire dire  un mort tout ce qui passe par la tte, car un mort ne peut ni opiner ni se dfendre.

"La mort est unique , ses causes nombreuses"  (adage de chez moi).

Et elle est  nos cots constamment et n'attends que son heure (date dont on n'a pas heureusement le choix,sinon bon nombre d'entre nous "mourraient d'angoisse avant l'heure si je puis dire").

Paix  son me.

----------


## MABROUKI

> Bonjour
> 
> 
> 
> C'est une blague jespre ? 
> 
> Ple emploi va prendre des chmeurs en CDD (donc emploi prcaire) pour aider d'autre chmeurs qui ne trouveront pas ou auront du mal  trouver du travail ... Pour qu'au final ces mmes CDD se retrouvent au chmage une fois leur contrat finis ... 
> 
> Cela ne choque personne ... moi je saute au plafond avec une annonce pareil ... Sachant que ple emploi doit aussi tailler dans ces effectifs .
> ...


C'est une de ces "diableries" nolibrales ou ils veulent nous dmontrer par A+B que le chmeur :
- est un branleur ,un bras cass qui refuse de travailler
- doit financer son propre RSA puisqu'il DOIT AVOIR dj travaill.
- qui n'as jamais travaill (1 ere recherche d'emploi) est une espce humaine nuisible.

----------


## MABROUKI

> Il est conseill de faire des analyses de temps en temps car on peut tre malade sans le savoir. Par exemple celui qui fait de l'hypertension ne va pas forcment le ressentir.
> Parfois on se rend compte trop tard qu'on est malade. (c'est un peu comme avec les cancers, le diagnostic arrive rarement tt dans la maladie)


Voir un mdecin  sans raison(bilans et tutti quanti) c'est enrichir les mdecins et labos.
car la Mdecine est en mme temps ART & COMMERCE & derrire chaque mdecin se cache un commerant ,voire un charlatan(dixit Platon La Rpublique).

Voir un mdecin  sans raison c'est anticiper une maladie incertaine & ses souffrances  et lutter contre l'incertain,le douteux est une perte de temps.

----------


## Ryu2000

> le chmeur :


Le chmage arrange les gros patrons, il permet de maintenir les salaires bas. La plupart des gens prfrent avoir un travail qui paie mal que pas de travail du tout.
Avec le plein emploi quand le salaire ne te plait pas tu peux trouver mieux ailleurs.

 cause de la crise conomique il faudra faire des efforts  ::P: 
Baisse des salaires : pouvoirs et obligations de l'employeur



> Attention, il est impratif de :
> ne pas faire pression sur votre salari (pas de chantage, pas de menace, ne pas le forcer) ;obtenir son accord express et non quivoque (aucune forme n'est requise pour demander l'accord du salari, mais un courrier en recommand avec accus de rception est une bonne solution pour avoir la preuve que le salari a reu la proposition) ;laborer un avenant au contrat de travail et le signer ainsi que votre salari ;ne pas prvoir une rmunration infrieure au SMIC ou au salaire minimum prvu par votre convention collective s'il est plus leve.


Avec la crise du coronavirus, vous avez accept de baisser votre salaire ou de rduire vos congs ? Racontez-nous



> Baisser son salaire, rogner sur ses congs pays, oublier primes et treizime mois Pour viter une vague de licenciements lie  la crise du Covid-19, Emmanuel Macron a rappel, mardi 14 juillet, quil tait favorable  une rorganisation du travail afin de relancer lconomie. * Je prfre au maximum quil y ait des salaires quon accepte de momentanment baisser plutt que des licenciements, parce que, parfois, on met des annes  revenir vers un emploi* , a dclar le prsident de la Rpublique, qui a lanc dbut juin une concertation avec les partenaires sociaux pour  sauver lemploi .





> Voir un mdecin  sans raison(bilans et tutti quanti) c'est enrichir les mdecins et labos.


Il y a les hypocondriaques pour a.
Faire un bilan de temps en temps a peut tre intressant. 
Il y a des gens qui sont malade sans avoir de symptme et il y a des gens qui ont des symptmes mais qui ne vont voir le mdecin qu'une fois que c'est trop tard.
Pendant 4, 5 ans je ne suis pas allez chez le mdecin, j'y suis all pour demander des analyses sanguines, au final tout tait vert, donc c'tait cool  :+1: 

===
Le gouvernement creuse la dette :
Macron bouscule sa rentre pour rassurer les Franais



> Officiellement, il ne sagit pas dun branle-bas de combat. Mais cela en a les apparences. Samedi 22 aot, le gouvernement a annonc le report de la prsentation du plan de relance de lconomie, prvue trois jours plus tard. Le 29 juillet, lors du dernier conseil des ministres avant la pause estivale, *il avait t dcid que ce plan de 100 milliards deuros*, destin  aider les entreprises et les professions les plus touches par lpidmie de Covid-19, serait dvoil le 25 aot. Le cabinet du premier ministre, Jean Castex, avait mme convoqu la presse lundi matin  Matignon pour lui dvoiler les dtails et les secteurs concerns.

----------


## tanaka59

> Il y a plein de gens qui vont devoir raliser la procdure pour toucher le chmage ou le RSA, a doit tre pour a que Pole Emploi recrute.


Aprs les mairies et interco qui ont des baissent de budget  cause de la fin programm de la taxe d'habitation, c'est les dpartements dont le budget va exploser avec le RSA ...




> Est-ce qu'il y a toujours le systme o les chercheurs d'emplois doivent se connecter quotidiennement  une plateforme qui appartient  une entreprise prive pour postuler  des offres ?


C'est le systme anglais. Tu as "4" ple emploi. Tu dois chaque jour postuler au minimum  une offre. Pour toucher ton aide de fin de semaine (oui les aides au GB c'est  la semaine pas au mois). Tu as pas trouv d'offre tu touches rien pour ce jour l (genre 25  40 livres par jour).

1) comme le systme est gr par des oprateurs privs il y a plein de drive ...

2) jespre que ce systme ne va pas dbarquer en France ... ou alors un outils facile d'utilisation (mais l avec ple emploi j'y crois pas trop )  ... Le systme anglo saxon de recherche est vraiment pnible ... 

Pas de possibilit par exemple de postuler  2 offres similaires mme dans 2 entreprises diffrentes. Oui car si vous n'avez pas de rponse ou une seule et que l'offre est en "mode anonyme" , en somme le recruteur mandate un cabinet , le ple emploi GB considre que vous trichez et ne comptabilise pas vos candidatures ... En France culturellement c'est diffrent et comme les clients finaux peuvent recevoir 2 ou 3 fois le mme CV ... vous pouvez ne jamais le savoir en "mode offre anonyme" ... 

Les offres anonymes c'est comme les cadeaux bonux , parfois c'est un cadeau empoisonn ... Bah w car si le cv atterrit dans une boite ou vous ne voulez pas aller ou alors ou vous tranez des casseroles , non seulement vous vous grillez mais en plus le cabinet ou lintermdiaire  toutes les chances de ne plus vouloir traiter avec vous ... Dans les bassins d'emplois des villes moyennes cela peut tre fortement pnalisant pour les candidats ... 




> J'avais entendu dire que maintenant les gens n'avaient plus de rendez-vous physique avec des conseillers Pole Emploi, mais devaient faire le maximum de chose via la plateforme en ligne.


C'est vrai , je n'ai pas vu mon conseiller ple emploi physiquement depuis au moins juin 2019 ... Tout par mail ou tlphone, quand celui ci ne change pas et a au moins l'amabilit de vous rpondre ...

Genre l entre mars et juin j'ai crit 5/6 fois  mon conseiller ple emploi . Jamais eu de rponse (si fin juillet) aprs une ultime relance ...




> Apparemment il y a des contrats de plus de 6 mois :
> 
> 4 mois de travail suffisent pour toucher lallocation chmage


Bon au moins si cela peut mettre certain  l'abris 1 an ou plus c'est dj cela de gratt sur un CV.




> A partir de Septembre il devrait y avoir beaucoup de licenciements. Il y a des entreprises qui vont faire des plans sociaux.


Sur Lille je confirme , le secteur textile et agroalimentaire va licencier massivement ... Mme certains services comme les call center de la rgion (Nordcall, Conduent, Webhelp, Booking.com, Leclerc Energie, Tel and Performance, Clic And Tel , SFR ... ) 




> C'est marrant la novlangue, par exemple l'expression "plan de sauvegarde de l'emploi" signifie "licenciements collectifs".


Il n'y a rien de drle je trouve ... 

---

Pour les conditions de l'indemnisation chmage : 

> calcul sur les 24 derniers mois glissants
> sur les 6 derniers mois glissants obligation d'avoir fait 900h ou 6 mois continus
> sur les 24 derniers mois glissants un mois de chmage de l'ancien systme avec 900/1000  d'indemnit par mois, sera compt  hauteur de 50%

Un exemple concret :

profil A) travaille T1 et T3 , T2 et T4 priode de chmage  900/1000  d'ARE , dans le futur systme T2 et T4 compterons 0,5 mois donc vous ne toucherez plu que 450/500 . Si la priode d'alternance entre chmage et contrat cours dure plus de 24 mois, c'est la que le systme machiavlique entre en piste. Les priodes creuses seront compts  0 ... Pour les moins "ncessiteux" il n'y aura pas d'aide du tout, ple emploi comptabilisera des priodes de chmages cotises  0 . Pour les plus prcaires ventuellement des exceptions (rares) avec des cacahutes genre 200 ou 300 . Quid du comptage pour la retraite ???

profil B) travail T1 et T2 ou T3 et T4 , n'auras que 50% des aides et gagnera lquivalent de 8  9 mois de salaire au lieu de 12 ... 




> C'est une de ces "diableries" nolibrales ou ils veulent nous dmontrer par A+B que le chmeur :
> - est un branleur ,un bras cass qui refuse de travailler
> - doit financer son propre RSA puisqu'il DOIT AVOIR dj travaill.
> - qui n'as jamais travaill (1 ere recherche d'emploi) est une espce humaine nuisible.


En France les personnes inscrites  ple emploi sont vu comme des pariats, des ingrats, des personas non gratas, des indsirables ... Certains serait mme prt  penser que le systme devrait avoir un droit de vie ou de mort sur eux ... Cela en dit long sur la mentalit "amricanisante" qui en dcoule.

Pour la petite anecdote, j'avais boss dans une grosse boite. L'un de mes collgues vachement sympa, proche de la retraite, un technique de 20 d'xp dans le boite. Un midi  la cantine de la boite, une dame se tape l'incruste  la table ou l'on mangeait. Puis on se met  parler des CDD , intrimaires et stagiaires. Le dame commence  sortir de un truc style "W de toute les faons les contrats courts, faut que la direction les vire tous, ils font de la merde. On en a plus besoin d'eux ..." . Double ironie de l'histoire : cette dame n'tait autre que le femme de mon collgue, quand je lui ai annonc que j'tais en CDD ... le ton a radicalement chang ... 

1) mon collgue et sa femme ne m'ont plu jamais adress la parole
2) certaines personnes de plus de 50/55 ans entreprise ont une mprise des moins de 30 ans ... souvent c'est ceux qui ont le moins de chance de se retrouver au chmage et d'avoir des retraites plutt avantageuses. Cela en dit long sur la mentalit de certains anciens vis  vis des "cddiste et intrimaires" ...

----------


## ABCIWEB

> Je ne dcide pas des termes mais je n'aime pas les termes excessifs .
> "regrettable" dnote un sentiment d'empathie & on le dit de nimporte quel mort.
> "inutile et abusif" dnote un sentiment  vindicatif ,et rveille nos basses impulsions et appelle d'autres morts.


Le problme est que Chouviat n'est pas mort comme n'importe qui. Et je doute que ton regret insignifiant et tes incantations sur le dterminisme, genre "c'est regrettable, mais c'est le destin, circulez y'a rien  voir", suffisent  consoler son entourage ni  satisfaire l'opinion publique. Reconnatre les erreurs et corriger ces abus de violence pour que sa mort ne soit pas inutile, ferait sens. Au contraire, vouloir touffer l'affaire ne fait qu'accroitre un sentiment d'injustice et de rvolte, et la bassesse de nos ractions est de mme niveau que la bassesse de la rponse. C'est nier l'vidence et se foutre de la gueule du monde qui appelle la vengeance, et non pas corriger des abus et des erreurs.

----------


## tanaka59

> Le problme est que Chouviat n'est pas mort comme n'importe qui. Et je doute que ton regret insignifiant et tes incantations sur le dterminisme, genre "c'est regrettable, c'est le destin, circulez y'a rien  voir", suffisent  consoler son entourage ni  satisfaire l'opinion publique. Reconnatre les erreurs et corriger ces abus de violence pour que sa mort ne soit pas inutile, ferait sens. Au contraire, vouloir touffer l'affaire ne fait qu'accroitre un sentiment d'injustice et de rvolte et la bassesse de nos ractions est de mme niveau que la bassesse de la rponse. C'est nier l'vidence et se foutre de la gueule du monde qui appelle la vengeance, et non pas corriger des abus et des erreurs.


Il y a eu un mort (c'est grave et triste). 

D'un ct vous avez la police qui  de plus en de mal  se faire respecter et faire respecter la loi (manque de moyen, formation obsolte , liste de problmes institutionel non rgls qui s'allongent ... ) . Les gars de la police se retrouvent avec une pression de dingue ... Quand cela pte c'est souvent suite  une longue liste de problmes difficilement grable, et rarement "voulu" par la police. 

De l'autre des individus avec des infractions  n'en plus finir et dj connu de la police et de la justice ... 

Alors si j'tais juge voil ce que je dirai :

> Chouviat a eu comportement a eu un comportement inacceptable , alors la famille se fait "petit" et vite de trop la "ramener"
> Que l'institution policre franaise se remettent en question de manire systmique (ces dirigeants, pas ceux sur le terrain) 

Les "violences policires" cela  bon dos au bout d'un moment.

C'est au niveau des institutions et de manire systmique qu'on doit changer ce qui ne va pas. Pas les pions du terrain.

----------


## ABCIWEB

> Chouviat a eu comportement a eu un comportement inacceptable , alors la famille se fait "petit" et vite de trop la "ramener"


Le mot inacceptable est tout  fait subjectif et ne veut rien dire en soi, il est tout  fait normal que sa famille demande des comptes.




> C'est au niveau des institutions et de manire systmique qu'on doit changer ce qui ne va pas. Pas les pions du terrain.


On est d'accord et c'est bien de cela dont je parlais quand je disais de corriger les abus, c'est  dire faire du discernement dans les procdures d'interpellation et ne pas permettre n'importe quoi pour justement viter les bavures. Cela dit il existe des dlinquants aussi bien dans la police que dans la population, chacun d'entre eux peut bnficier de circonstances attnuantes mais ils doivent tre poursuivis de quelque ct qu'ils se trouvent.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Le dame commence  sortir de un truc style "W de toute les faons les contrats courts, faut que la direction les vire tous, ils font de la merde. On en a plus besoin d'eux ..."


Aujourd'hui les entreprises aiment bien prendre des prestataires, donc les dveloppeurs peuvent trouver un CDI dans une SSII et entre 2 missions ils sont pays. Le salaire peut tre trs faible mais au moins t'en as un.

----------


## fredoche

> Il y a eu un mort (c'est grave et triste). 
> 
> D'un ct vous avez la police qui  de plus en de mal  se faire respecter et faire respecter la loi (manque de moyen, formation obsolte , liste de problmes institutionel non rgls qui s'allongent ... ) . Les gars de la police se retrouvent avec une pression de dingue ... Quand cela pte c'est souvent suite  une longue liste de problmes difficilement grable, et rarement "voulu" par la police.


Quand plus loin tu parles des institutions et l tu cris " rarement "voulu" par la police", je crois que tu te contredis largement
Je crois au contraire que c'est voulu, parce que sinon il est possible de se remettre en question, tant au niveau des institutions que des individus. Ou alors c'est une somme incommensurables d'abrutis, policiers, syndicats de policiers, officiers, prfectures, gouvernants. 
Si ce ne sont pas des abrutis, alors c'est voulu, parce que je ne vois pas bien o il est fait quelque chose pour que cela change depuis que ces problmes se rptent, soit au moins une vingtaine d'annes dsormais
Par contre, quand tout le monde leur trouve des excuses, et tu le fais ici, il n'y a aucune raison de se remettre en cause, puisque tout peut justifier n'importe quel comportement "inacceptable". Et l'inacceptable est ici, dans cette mort et pas ailleurs, surement pas en contrepoint dans le comportement du mort.




> De l'autre des individus avec des infractions  n'en plus finir et dj connu de la police et de la justice ... 
> 
> Alors si j'tais juge voil ce que je dirai :
> 
> > Chouviat a eu comportement a eu un comportement inacceptable , alors la famille se fait "petit" et vite de trop la "ramener"
> > Que l'institution policre franaise se remettent en question de manire systmique (ces dirigeants, pas ceux sur le terrain) 
> 
> Les "violences policires" cela  bon dos au bout d'un moment.
> 
> C'est au niveau des institutions et de manire systmique qu'on doit changer ce qui ne va pas. Pas les pions du terrain.


Heureusement que tu n'es pas juge.
Que la famille se fasse petit... Demander justice devant un juge, ce n'est pas la ramener. La justice est une part essentielle d'une socit civilise. Tu justifies encore des drives autoritaires indigne d'une "vraie"  dmocratie, ce que la France ne peut plus gure prtendre tre

Les pions ne sont pas des pions, la responsabilit individuelle dans la mort de cette personne ne saurait en aucun cas se diluer dans cette excuse du systme.
C'est ton type de raisonnement qui a bon dos au bout d'un moment.

Toujours justifier linacceptable, j'en ai marre moi aussi, en tant que citoyen. La loi du plus fort, celle qui s'applique ici, je n'en peux plus. Couvrir cette violence de manire systmatique, stop. Ce sont des individus qui sont violents, et c'est un systme dans son ensemble qui les couvrent. Et les deux sont punissables, mais en premier lieu les personnes qui assassinent de manire dlibre Chouviat en ne lui laissant pas la possibilit de respirer. Ils doivent tre traduit en justice, pour homicide volontaire ou assassinat, parce que n'est pas un accident.
Les mecs lui restent assis sur la gueule sans bouger jusqu' qu'il crve, et ils rentrent embrasser leurs gamins sur le front le soir mme ? Chouviat aussi a des enfants, et ces mecs en ont fait des orphelins, pour quoi au juste ? Parce qu'ils se sont fait insulter ? Ils les mritent 100 fois ces insultes  mes yeux.

Toi qui va rgulirement en Belgique, tu ne vois donc pas que les policiers ont un tout autre comportement de l'autre cot de la frontire, qu'ils sont respects, que les gens n'en ont pas peur, et qu'ils n'ont pas peur des gens. Et ils vivent et patrouillent au milieu des gens,  pied, ce que ne font plus les policiers franais, qui ne sortent plus de leurs voitures

Et enfin, et mme si on m'offre le point godwin sur ce coup l, la responsabilit individuelle n'est jamais dilue dans le systme lorsqu'on parle de crimes de guerre, sans faire rfrence  une priode en particulier.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Couvrir cette violence de manire systmatique, stop. Ce sont des individus qui sont violents, et c'est un systme dans son ensemble qui les couvrent.


Il ne faut pas exagrer non plus... La police franaise n'est pas ultra violente et ne tue pas des centaines de personnes chaque anne...
De temps en temps il arrive qu'un agent commette une bavure et il en paie les consquences.
Cinq policiers sanctionns pour des cas de maltraitance et de racisme au tribunal de Paris
Plus de 2000 policiers ont t sanctionns en 2017
Racisme : "Beaucoup de policiers sont sanctionns avec la plus grande fermet"

Le gouvernement flicite les policiers qui ne se dfendent pas quand on les frappe :
Le policier hros de la voiture incendie  Paris dcor par Cazeneuve
Des antifas ont mis le feu  une voiture de police et le policier n'a rien fait...

Pour l'histoire du plaquage ventral c'est le protocole en usage, c'est ce qu'il faut faire pour matriser quelqu'un au sol, les responsables savent que c'est dangereux mais ils n'ont pas trouv de meilleure solution pour le moment.
Les policiers ne font que de respecter le protocole. c'est leur mtier de suivre les ordres. (et a ne doit pas tre marrant comme mtier quand on voit le nombre de suicides)

===
Bon sinon pour en revenir  LREM :
Les asymptomatiques, une absurdit mdicale : Olivier Vran recadre Bernard-Henri Lvy



> tre contamin par un virus sans le percevoir (incubation, forme pr ou sans symptmes) n'a rien de nouveau dans l'histoire des maladies infectieuses. Et de continuer : tre asymptomatique ne rend ni dangereux, ni coupable, mais contagieux. Se faire tester et protger les autres, c'est et a restera le bon rflexe.


Quand quelqu'un explique  BHL en quoi il dit de la merde, a fait toujours plaisir.
Le truc cocasse c'est de se rappeler du discours de Macron quand il disait que tester ceux qui ne sont pas malade tait inutile...

Adolescente tondue : Schiappa recadre Tach qui accuse le gouvernement d'entretenir la haine antimusulmane



> Une dcision excessive  en croire le dput ex-macroniste Aurlien Tach, dsormais rang dans le nouveau groupe d'anciens LREM  l'Assemble cologie, Dmocratie, Solidarit. *Sur fond de rivalit ethnique entre Bosniaques et Serbes, le gouvernement rhabilite la double peine chre  Grald Darmanin et Marlne Schiappa... Et remet une pice dans le juke-box de la haine antimusulmane. Et conjure le sort de Lonarda*, a-t-il indiqu sur Twitter
> (...)
> Marlne Schiappa lui a rpondu, schement, sur ce mme rseau social. C'est a ton nouveau combat Aurlien, dfendre ceux qui torturent et tondent une fille de 17 ans?!, a interrog la ministre charge de la Citoyennet. Avant d'enchaner : Dfendre les gens en fonction de leur religion ou origine, c'est une logique identitaire. C'est celle de l'extrme droite. C'est la tienne. C'est celle qui a amen le PS  6%, a-t-elle raill, renvoyant implicitement au score de Benot Hamon  l'lection prsidentielle de 2017. Et de fait, Aurlien Tach semble, de plus en plus se rapprocher de la gauche. Aprs avoir t invit aux Journes d't des cologistes, il participera le week-end prochain  la rentre politique du PS,  Blois.


Apparemment c'est une histoire entre Bosniaque et Serbe et des mdias ont un peu titr "musulman vs catholique".
Alors que la famille bosniaque ne reprsente pas les musulmans et le serbe ne reprsente pas les catholiques.

----------


## tanaka59

Bonjour,




> Toi qui va rgulirement en Belgique, tu ne vois donc pas que les policiers ont un tout autre comportement de l'autre cot de la frontire, qu'ils sont respects, que les gens n'en ont pas peur, et qu'ils n'ont pas peur des gens. Et ils vivent et patrouillent au milieu des gens,  pied, ce que ne font plus les policiers franais, qui ne sortent plus de leurs voitures


En Belgique il y a sensiblement les mmes problmes qu'en France depuis plusieurs annes.

Je t'invite  regarder les nombreux fait divers sur la VRT,RTBF,RTL.be,sudinfo ...

> meutes  la ct avec de la racaille venant des banlieues de Bruxelles (Molenbeek, Scharbeek ...)
> rglement de compte  coup de grenade sur fond de trafic de drogue  Anvers
> accrochages rguliers en quartiers populaires et policiers en Brabant flamand et  Bruxelles (Molenbeek, Scharbeek ...)
> accrochages rguliers en quartiers populaires et policiers  Lige et Charleroi 
> explosion de homes jacking et cambriolage en milieu rural le long de la frontire franco belge (aussi bien ct flamand que wallon)
> rglement de compte entre bande rivales  Bruxelles ...

En Beglique , il y a bien une approche  "la germanique" dans le maintien de l'ordre ... cela se perd ces dernires annes . Dans les grandes villes il y a comme en France de plus en plus de tension en population de quartiers populaires et policier ... C'est trs flagrant  Anvers .

Les excuses que l'herbe est "plus verte ailleurs" ... bah non pas de bol :/

----------


## fredoche

A la diffrence de toi, moi j'y vais vraiment en Belgique, et quand as-tu mis pour la dernire fois les pieds  Anvers Ou Bruxelles ? Si tu y as mis les pieds un jour ?
Moi j'ai march et je marche rgulirement dans les rues de Lige, Arlon, Nivelles, Namur

Lister les faits divers des journaux, a va bien, c'est facile. Mais je ne me gave pas de propagande tlvisuelle, toujours voir le monde par le petit bout de la lorgnette de cet cran o on te montre surtout les problmes et la merde en gros plan

Tu veux que je te liste tous les faits recenss chaque week-end en France, tu as la mmoire courte ? Combien de personnes blesses par des forces de police parce qu'ils ont oss rclamer de vivre dignement ou d'avoir le droit de s'exprimer politiquement

Ta petite liste l tu peux la faire pour tous les pays d'Europe, du monde. Par contre va croiser un flic avec le sourire dans les rues franaises, quand ces gens en sont venus  tre en opposition avec tout et tous.


Et tu nous dfiniras cette approche " la germanique" parce que  ma connaissance, c'est justement une approche cible pour les manifestations, et une notion de service public, tout le contraire de ce que tu sembles suggrer, et tout le contraire de ce qui se fait en France.
Je vais aussi en Allemagne au fait, Aachen est  une demi-heure de Lige. Et aux Pays-bas, pas plus loin

En attendant tu peux aller dans le Carr  Lige  2h du matin, croiser des escouades de 10 flics et les voir passer avec le sourire au milieu des jeunes, des gens bourrs et des fumeurs de joints. Et tous ces gens n'expriment aucun rejet face  ces escouades, tu l'as dj vu a ? 
Personne ne se jette dans la Meuse parce que on a dcid de dbarrasser le terrain  grands renforts de CRS
Quand tu demandes un renseignement  un flic en Belgique, il est aimable. En France, il est acaritre, si ce n'est pas sur ses gardes




> Il ne faut pas exagrer non plus... La police franaise n'est pas ultra violente et ne tue pas des centaines de personnes chaque anne...


Toi a te ferait du bien de gouter un peu aux rgimes que tu rclames, parce que les fumeurs de joints dans ton genre, on les rduque vite fait bien fait dans le droit chemin

des centaines de personnes, tu es pitoyable parfois

----------


## tanaka59

> A la diffrence de toi, moi j'y vais vraiment en Belgique, et quand as-tu mis pour la dernire fois les pieds  Anvers Ou Bruxelles ? Si tu y as mis les pieds un jour ?
> 
> Moi j'ai march et je marche rgulirement dans les rues de Lige, Arlon, Nivelles, Namur


Le bout de ma rue c'est la Belgique ... J'y suis quasiment aussi tous les jours. Mouscron, Tournai , Mons, Courtrai, Ath , Brugge, Ostende, Veurne, Ieper ... J'y vais toutes les semaines ...

Donc non je n'y vais pas moins que toi  ::mouarf:: 




> Et tu nous dfiniras cette approche " la germanique" parce que  ma connaissance, c'est justement une approche cible pour les manifestations, et une notion de service public, tout le contraire de ce que tu sembles suggrer, et tout le contraire de ce qui se fait en France.
> Je vais aussi en Allemagne au fait, Aachen est  une demi-heure de Lige. Et aux Pays-bas, pas plus loin


L'approche  le "germanique" :

> une population respectueuse de sa police
> une population qui coopre en cas de contrle ... un exemple en Belgique avec les contrles "taxes" , j'ai rarement eu cho de problmes ou les automobilistes sont outrageant ou refuse de s'arrter ... contrairement  France ou les refus d'obtemprer et les outrages  agent se multiplient voir sont quasi systmatiques (au moins 1 vnement de la sorte pour chaque sance de contrle ... )
> une police plus "ferme" et "claire" ... ou l'on ne multiplie pas les injonctions ...
> la "mentalit germanique" aussi ou les gens sont plus courtois ... pas une mentalit latine ou mditerranenne outrageante et provocatrice.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Tu veux que je te liste tous les faits recenss chaque week-end en France, tu as la mmoire courte ? Combien de personnes blesses par des forces de police parce qu'ils ont oss rclamer de vivre dignement ou d'avoir le droit de s'exprimer politiquement


Premirement lors des manifestations les policiers ne font que de suivre les ordres, le problme ce n'est pas les policiers c'est la hirarchie. (l il n'est pas question de bavure)

Secondement en Belgique aussi la police reoit l'ordre d'tre violent avec les manifestants :
La Belgique, mauvais lve en matire de violences policires ?



> Sans rponse claire de la part des organisateurs, *la police commence  vacuer la place en faisant usage de la force. Arrestations administratives en masse, matraques, chiens, usage de spray au poivre, usage de canon  eau sont les diffrents outils qui ont t employs par les policiers dans le but de mettre fin  cette action.* Cette intervention policire a suscit le dbat dans les mdias et au sein de la socit belge. Il parait donc lgitime de se demander si les moyens utiliss taient rellement proportionns. Dautres manuvres de dispersion ntaient-elles pas possibles, plus indiques
> ou plus adaptes ?
> 
> Lopration muscle des forces de lordre de ce 12 octobre pose question. Bavure policire ? Lgislation trop laxiste ? Moyens daction trop excessifs ? Quand on parle de violences policires, nous avons tous  lesprit des images de policiers habills en  RoboCop  se ruant sur un groupe de manifestants. Mais celles-ci peuvent prendre des formes beaucoup plus banales. De nombreux tmoignages rapports sur le site Obspol cr par la Ligue des droits de lhomme (LDH) laissent penser que ce type dagression peut aussi toucher  Monsieur et Madame Tout le monde . Dans sa chronique de 2017, la LDH considre que la Belgique, suite  sa condamnation dans laffaire Bouyid par la Cour europenne des droits de lhomme, est maintenant  clbre pour limpunit de certaines de ses policierres . Laffaire Bouyid  est celle de deux frres, gs de 17 et 25 ans  lpoque des faits, disant avoir t gifls lors de leur dtention au commissariat de Saint-Josse-ten-Noode. Dans cette affaire, la Belgique a t condamne en 2015 pour une violation de larticle 3 de la CEDH. La Cour a estim quil y a eu infliction dun traitement dgradant mais galement que les frres Bouyid nont pas bnfici dune enqute effective.
> (...)
> Cet article na en aucun cas vocation  blmer ou stigmatiser les policiers ou leur profession. *Les violences policires restent un phnomne isol ne refltant pas la ralit du travail difficile et souvent dangereux queffectuent les forces de lordre.*





> Toi a te ferait du bien de gouter un peu aux rgimes que tu rclames


Si un jour la police veut m'arrter, je ne vais pas faire mon Mlenchon, je vais cooprer et aucun policier ne sera violent avec moi (de toute faon j'en ai rien  foutre je suis innocent donc a ne sert  rien d'hurler).
Il ne faut pas essayer de rsister, il faut faire ce qu'on te dit et il n'y aura pas de problme. a ne sert  rien de discuter avec les policiers, eux ils ne connaissent pas le dossier, ils ne font que de suivre les ordres.
Le seul dlit que j'ai pu faire dans ma vie c'est un excs de vitesse, donc a va aller. Si le gars me dit "la vitesse retenue tait de 92 km/h alors que vous tiez sur une route limit  90 km/h", je vais dire "oui" et plus voil... Je vais perdre des points, payer l'amende et fermer ma gueule.




> parce que les fumeurs de joints dans ton genre


a c'est de la diffamation et c'est interdit, je n'ai jamais dis avoir dj consomm ce type de produit.




> des centaines de personnes


C'est une formule.
Ce que je voulais dire c'est que par rapport  d'autres pays la police franaise est relativement inoffensive.
Aux USA si un policer te demande de lever les mains en l'air et que tu n'entends pas, il va vider son chargeur sur toi. Ils ne rigolent pas l-bas.
En France on dissuade les policiers d'utiliser leur arme  feu.

Dans plein de quartiers la police ne peut rien faire, les gangs de dealers maghrbins sont trop puissants.
D'ailleurs on a vu le bordel qu'on mis les dealers maghrbins  Dijon.
Dijon redoute de devenir un bastion de gangs



> Dijon n'est plus la ville d'avant, l'incarnation de la ville bourgeoise de Bourgogne. A cot d'un rel dynamisme conomique, le dclassement social et le communautarisme se sont installs. Dput europen, ancien lu rgional de droite, Arnaud Danjean a vu changer la ville secoue, ce week-end, par de violents affrontements entre nouveaux arrivants Tchtchnes et *cads locaux, issus de l'immigration maghrbine*. Un journaliste du quotidien Le Bien Public confirme, anonyme: Ce qui se passe est trop lourd pour ne pas avoir un lien avec une guerre des gangs en arrire-plan. Regardez la carte. Dijon est idalement place sur la route des trafics de stupfiants. Entre la drogue qui arrive de Turquie par lest et celle qui remonte du sud de la France, cest un nud. Alors croire au simple rglement de comptes entre Tchtchnes et Maghrbins, jai de la peine.


Lors de certaines manifestations les policiers sont violents, mais c'est  cause de la hirarchie. *Il faut critiquer le gouvernement et pas les policiers.*
C'est le gouvernement qui demande  la police d'tre violent envers les manifestants :
Christophe Castaner dcore des policiers souponns de violences



> Le ministre franais de l'Intrieur a prvu de remettre la mdaille de la scurit intrieure a plus de 9 000 policiers dont certains font lobjet dune enqute pour violences, notamment envers des Gilets jaunes, rvlait, mercredi, Mediapart.


Le problme c'est Sarkozy, Hollande, Macron et leur copains.

===
Bon sinon, aucune raction au propos de Schiappa :  *Dfendre les gens en fonction de leur religion ou origine, c'est une logique identitaire. C'est celle de l'extrme droite. C'est la tienne. C'est celle qui a amen le PS  6%*  ?

----------


## ABCIWEB

> Lors de certaines manifestations les policiers sont violents, mais c'est  cause de la hirarchie. *Il faut critiquer le gouvernement et pas les policiers.*


Il faut critiquer les deux. Le gouvernement c'est vident, mais  l'intrieur des forces de l'ordre il existe des policiers avec des comportements trs diffrents, certains qui font trs correctement leur travail et d'autres qui se comportent comme des purs connards. Et si ces connards qui tirent des balles de dfense dans la tte de manifestants pacifiques ont reu l'ordre de le faire, cela ne change en rien leur status de connard.

De plus, ces connards, avec le gouvernement qui les encourage et les couvre, sont directement responsables de la violence contre la police, comme ces chauffards de plus en plus nombreux qui foncent dans le tas en faisant des victimes parmi des policiers qui eux faisaient normalement leur travail, sans excs de violence. La violence engendre la violence. Quand le gouvernement utilise des policiers extrmistes pour terroriser les manifestants, les deux sont coupables d'extrmisme, le donneur d'ordre et l'excutant. Rien ne les oblige  exercer ce mtier.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Et si ces connards qui tirent des balles de dfense dans la tte de manifestants pacifiques ont reu l'ordre de le faire, cela ne change en rien leur status de connard.


Dans ce type de mtier il y a une rgle :  Rflchir c'est dsobir .
Ils doivent suivre les ordres pour ne pas se faire sanctionner. Les donneurs d'ordre veulent que les policiers fassent exactement ce qu'on leur dit de faire.
Peut-tre que l'ordre de viser les visages  t donn ou peut-tre que ce ne sont que des accidents, les LBD sont imprcis, ils sont mal calibr, les policiers ne sont pas suffisamment form, sentraner au calme sur une cible qui ne bouge pas ce n'est pas pareil que tirer dans une manifestation.




> Rien ne les oblige  exercer ce mtier.


Il faut bien rembourser le prt de la maison.
Trouver un boulot aujourd'hui c'est plus que compliqu. Si t'as un CDI tu t'y accroches comme une moule  un rocher, mme si ton job est en train de tuer.

Encore hier :
Marseille : suicide d'un policier sur son lieu de travail



> Fin juin dj, un adjoint de scurit de 19 ans, qui attendait d'entrer  l'cole de police, s'tait suicid avec son arme de service dans le commissariat de Noailles, en plein centre de Marseille. En 2019, 59 policiers se sont donns la mort, selon un dcompte effectu par la Police Nationale.


Les policiers qui sont trop violent quand l'ordre ne leur a pas t donn sont sanctionn.
 force de donner des ordres de merde peut-tre que la police finira par ne plus suivre les ordres et a pourrait finir en rvolution (les rvolutions arrivent quand l'arme se met du ct du peuple).

De toute faon pour le moment les manifestants sont interdites, donc ce n'est pas d'actualit.
L'actualit c'est que le gouvernement nous fait toujours chier avec le SARS-CoV-2, le port du masque, etc.

CORONAVIRUS: MACRON PROMET DES "RGLES CLAIRES PARTOUT"



> Emmanuel Macron a affirm mardi, aprs un conseil de dfense sanitaire, que des "rgles claires" seraient instaures "partout" en France pour faire face  la reprise de l'pidmie de Covid-19 et "permettre  chacun de reprendre confiance". "Priorit sant", dclare le chef de l'Etat dans un tweet. "J'ai runi ce matin un conseil de dfense pour organiser la rentre dans les meilleures conditions possibles au regard de l'volution pidmique. *cole, travail, lieux publics: partout des rgles claires pour permettre  chacun de reprendre en confiance*", ajoute-t-il.


Vivement qu'on soit libre de ne plus porter de masque.

----------


## fredoche

Tu ne fais que les excuser, quel que soit le contexte, a va bien... Sauf que pour Chouvat, personne ne leur a dit de lui rester assis dessus jusqu' ce que mort s'en suive. Donc arrte de les dresponsabiliser, ils sont dj suffisamment irresponsables comme a.

Tout a ils vont le payer durant des dcennies, depuis Sarkozy et l'ide qu'il fallait viter toute proximit avec la population, jusqu' aujourd'hui, c'en est devenu une milice de gros bras, aux ordres. Renaud chantait "j'ai embrass un flic", je pense qu'ils se feraient cracher dessus dsormais. Un tel niveau de dfiance, de dtestation, de rejet, a ne va pas se corriger de sitt

Et tanaka le respect a va dans les deux sens, dans ton beau schma germanique, t'as du oublier que les gens ne sont pas des moutons et les flics les gardiens du troupeau.

Et tes raisonnements sur la mentalit... videmment tu passes le bout de ta rue et la mentalit change du tout au tout


Un conseil de dfense pour prendre des dcisions sanitaires... je suis presque heureux de vivre  l'tranger dsormais. On nage en plein dlire dans mon pays, dirig par des bandes de mgalomaniaques

----------


## Ryu2000

> Sauf que pour Chouvat


Je ne sais pas qui c'est. Je ne connais pas ce fait divers.




> Un tel niveau de dfiance, de dtestation, de rejet, a ne va pas se corriger de sitt


Il ne faut pas tre mchant avec la police, un jour vous pourriez avoir besoin d'elle.
Bon aprs il y a peut-tre quelque policiers qui abusent de la violence, mais ils finiront pas tre jug et sanctionn pour a.
Si a se trouve 99,9% des policiers se comportent trs bien et vous ne vous concentrez que sur les 0,1% problmatique. Tous les policiers ne sont pas mchant.

Aprs c'est un peu de la faute  la justice, plein de dlinquants multi rcidiviste sont relch instantanment, donc il y a de quoi devenir fou  force d'arrter toujours les mmes dlinquants.




> On nage en plein dlire dans mon pays, dirig par des bandes de mgalomaniaques


Ouais c'est vrai que Macron semble au moins autant mgalomane que Sarkozy.
Maintenant ric Dupond-Moretti est garde des Sceaux et ministre de la Justice, alors qu'on dirait un gars qui est devenu fou  force de consommer trop de cocane.

Il y a un truc marrant :
 C'est un mgalo  : Franois Bayrou hrisse les poils chez LREM



> Au-del du gouvernement, d'autres lus de la majorit prsidentielle y voient une vritable revanche pour Franois Bayrou.  C'est un mgalo, il veut sa revanche, car il n'a jamais digr le fait d'avoir d quitter prcipitamment le gouvernement en 2017 , juge ainsi un responsable d'En marche !, qui craint que le Barnais ne veuille encore  avoir le nez dans tout . Certains, plus svres, voient dans ce rle une faon de le contenter  peu de frais.  S'il en est  se satisfaire de pareil gadget, c'est inquitant pour lui. Dans l'conomie contemporaine, un commissariat au Plan, a ne veut plus rien dire, on n'est plus dans les annes 1950. Mais si on peut le calmer avec ce hochet, donnons-le-lui  estime ainsi, cruel, un proche du prsident de la Rpublique, auprs du Parisien.


Bayrou semble beaucoup moins mgalomane que Macron.

J'aime bien quand quelqu'un arrive et critique tout les politiciens :
Il a tout faux depuis le dbut : une dpute LREM reinte en priv Castex, Dupond-Moretti, Darmanin...



> En premier lieu, Yal Braun-Pivet ne porte apparemment pas le Premier ministre Jean Castex dans son cur.  Jai du mal avec quelquun qui se dit chef de la majorit et qui, la veille, tait LR , explique-t-elle. La dpute lui prfre dailleurs Edouard Philippe,  plus mesur, plus pos .  Il animait cette majorit avec plus dhumilit , estime-t-elle. Le garde des Sceaux ric Dupont-Moretti, quelle rve ouvertement de remplacer, selon le Canard enchan, en prend aussi pour son grade.  *Il a tout faux depuis le dbut, il ne tiendra pas longtemps.* Autant que je me prpare , avance-t-elle. Yal Braun-Pivet attaque galement le ministre de lIntrieur Grald Darmanin :   *Cest quand mme spcial de nommer  la tte des flics quelquun qui est vis par une enqute de police* .


Ce n'est pas aussi constructif que ce qu'avait dclar Laurent Wauquiez, mais c'est mieux que rien.

=====
=====
Les agents de Ple Emploi stressent, ils pensent qu'ils vont se faire submerger par les demandeurs d'emplois.
"Comment on va faire  partir de septembre ?" : l'augmentation du chmage dans les prochains mois inquite les agents de Ple emploi



> Face au va-et-vient des demandeurs d'emploi, Guy Olharan, lu CGT et conseiller s'inquite pour la rentre : "Tout le monde saccorde  dire qu' partir de septembre et jusquau printemps prochain, on va avoir entre 800 000 et 1 million de demandeurs demploi."

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Je ne sais pas qui c'est. Je ne connais pas ce fait divers.


He bien renseignes-toi ! T'as plus google ?  ::roll:: 




> Il ne faut pas tre mchant avec la police, un jour vous pourriez avoir besoin d'elle.
> Bon aprs il y a peut-tre quelque policiers qui abusent de la violence, mais ils finiront pas tre jug et sanctionn pour a.
> Si a se trouve 99,9% des policiers se comportent trs bien et vous ne vous concentrez que sur les 0,1% problmatique. Tous les policiers ne sont pas mchant.


Ne pas tre mchants avec les policiers... Et eux ? Est-ce qu'ils seront mchants avec moi ? En plus, ils ont les moyens de l'tre.
Je suis blanc, franais de naissance, j'ai plus de 50 ans, je n'ai jamais eu de dmls avec la justice, mais aujourd'hui, j'ai peur quand je croise des policiers... Est-ce normal ? A noter que ce sentiment est nouveau pour moi. Il date de 2/3 ans max.
Quand au fait que les policiers abusant de violence soient jugs et sanctionns, j'ai de gros doute l-dessus. L'pisode des gilets jaunes tend  dmontrer le contraire.
Et tes "99,9%" de ceci/cela, on sait que tu es le roi de la gnralisation, alors bon... 




> Aprs c'est un peu de la faute  la justice, plein de dlinquants multi rcidiviste sont relch instantanment, donc il y a de quoi devenir fou  force d'arrter toujours les mmes dlinquants.


Certes, personne n'a dit qu'il n'y avait que la police qui tait en cause. C'est tout un systme qui est  revoir. Mais, a n'empche pas que risquer de mourir pour un contrle d'identit n'est pas normal, et aujourd'hui, c'est le cas.

----------


## Jipt

> Envoy par Ryu2000
> 
> 
> Je ne sais pas qui c'est. Je ne connais pas ce fait divers.
> 
> 
> He bien renseigne-toi ! T'as plus google ?


Nan, c'est pour faire son Jipt : il manque un "i" dans le nom, du coup il fait celui qui ne comprend pas,  ::ptdr:: 





> L'pisode des gilets jaunes *tant*  dmontrer le contraire.


 ::fessee:: 
T'as une drle de manire de conjuguer le verbe "tendre",  ::mouarf::

----------


## Ryu2000

> aujourd'hui, j'ai peur quand je croise des policiers... Est-ce normal ? A noter que ce sentiment est nouveau pour moi. Il date de 2/3 ans max.


Le problme vient plus de vous que des policiers.
Vous vous mettez des ides dans la tte, mais ce n'est pas bas sur une exprience dans le rel, les policiers ne vous ont jamais rien fait de mal.
C'est un peu comme les gens qui deviennent fou  force de regarder BFM TV et CNews.

En ralit dans la plupart des cas les policiers sont des paillassons, on peut les insulter ils ne ragiront pas, regardez a :


Ces policiers ont une patiente incroyable.
Bon aprs il ne faut jamais insult un policier, c'est illgal et ils sont humains  force ils peuvent craquer.




> L'pisode des gilets jaunes tant  dmontrer le contraire.


Non mais encore une fois, dans ce cas l ce n'est pas de l'abus de violence, les policiers n'ont fait que de suivre les ordres.
On leur ordonne de lancer des gaz lacrymogne, ils lancent des gaz  effet lacrymogne.
On leur ordonne de tirer avec leur LBD, ils tirent avec leur LBD.

La stratgie du gouvernement c'tait de pousser  bout les manifestants afin qu'ils ragissent et  ce moment l les mdias filmaient.
Les policiers recevaient l'ordre de provoquer les manifestants, en revanche ils ne recevaient jamais l'ordre de contrler les casseurs blackblocs et antifas, comme a les casseurs foutaient la merde et les mdias pouvaient faire l'amalgame entre manifestants et casseurs.




> Et tes "99,9%" de ceci/cela, on sait que tu es le roi de la gnralisation, alors bon...


C'est une formule pour dire que les policiers problmatique sont minoritaires. 




> Mais, a n'empche pas que risquer de mourir pour un contrle d'identit n'est pas normal, et aujourd'hui, c'est le cas.


Ah mais je m'en rappelle de cette histoire de Cdric Chouviat !
Le type rsistait  son interpellation, il insultait les policiers en boucle "bandes de guignols, bandes de cons".

Si le type avait ferm sa gueule et n'avait pas rsist il n'aurait pas eu de problme.
Le plaquage ventral c'est le protocole, les policiers doivent utiliser cette prise, ce n'est pas eux qui font les rgles.

Si vous tes sympa avec les policiers ils seront sympa avec vous, sauf si ils reoivent l'ordre de vous attaquer.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> T'as une drle de manire de conjuguer le verbe "tendre",


 ::mouarf::  Ouf ! 2 mois de convalescence, suivis de 3 semaines de congs, et voil le rsultat...  ::oops::

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Non mais encore une fois, dans ce cas l ce n'est pas de l'abus de violence, les policiers n'ont fait que de suivre les ordres.
> On leur ordonne de lancer des gaz lacrymogne, ils lancent des gaz  effet lacrymogne.
> On leur ordonne de tirer avec leur LBD, ils tirent avec leur LBD.


Et le fait de viser la tte, sans respecter les distances. De lancer des grenades lacrymo sur les gens, sans respecter les distances de scurit ? C'est normal ? Et mme, en admettant qu'ils aient eu des ordres pour le faire, ils sont humains, en thorie. Ils n'avaient pas  obir  des ordres allant contre les rglementations. Et, je n'ai pas entendu beaucoup de policiers dirent qu'ils avaient ce genre d'ordre. 




> Le plaquage ventral c'est le protocole, les policiers doivent utiliser cette prise, ce n'est pas eux qui font les rgles.


Et, dans ce protocole, il est inscrit que "donner la mort au cours de l'intervention est normal" ?

----------


## halaster08

Au cas o des gens auraient encore des doutes sur la vritable orientation politique de Macron et ses fanatiques qui se prtendent ni de gauche ni de droite: jean-castex-lance-mercredi-universite-medef



> Dautres membres du gouvernement figurent parmi les intervenants, dont les ministres Bruno Le Maire (Economie), Elisabeth Borne (Travail), Jean-Yves Le Drian (Affaires trangres), Barbara Pompili (Transition cologique) et Olivier Vran (Sant).


Le premier ministre et la moiti du gouvernement prsents et intervenant aux universit d't du MEDEF, bizarrement ils ont t moins nombreux a venir pour celles de LFI...

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Au cas o des gens auraient encore des doutes sur la vritable orientation politique de Macron et ses fanatiques qui se prtendent ni de gauche ni de droite: jean-castex-lance-mercredi-universite-medef
> 
> Le premier ministre et la moiti du gouvernement prsents et intervenant aux universit d't du MEDEF, bizarrement ils ont t moins nombreux a venir pour celles de LFI...


Oui, mais l, ils viennent prendre les consignes pour les orientations politiques des prochains mois...  ::aie::

----------


## Ryu2000

> Et le fait de viser la tte, sans respecter les distances.


C'est compliqu d'avoir la notion de distance.
Le LBD est imprcis et mal calibr, ce n'est pas impossible de viser des jambes et de toucher un il.




> Et, je n'ai pas entendu beaucoup de policiers dirent qu'ils avaient ce genre d'ordre.


Est-ce que vous avez cherchez  trouver des tmoignages de policiers ?
Ils sont peu nombreux  avoir le courage de parler, car ils peuvent perdre leur emploi, mais certains l'ont fait.







Un CRS tmoigne : on nous donne lordre de laisser casser pour que le mouvement devienne impopulaire
Gilets jaunes : un syndicat policier smeut des ordres de rpression et du comptage des manifestants
Des policiers tmoignent: On est oblig daccepter des instructions illgales

Regardez au moins la vido d'Alexandre Langlois, il tait secrtaire gnral du syndicat policier Vigi et la hirarchie ne l'aime pas.
Sinon il y a a mais c'est plus long :






> Et, dans ce protocole, il est inscrit que "donner la mort au cours de l'intervention est normal" ?


Non c'est plutt "faites gaffe c'est super dangereux".
Si les personnes ne rsistaient pas il n'y aurait pas besoin de faire de plaquage ventral...

----------


## tanaka59

Bonjour, 




> Tu ne fais que les excuser, quel que soit le contexte, a va bien... Sauf que pour Chouvat, personne ne leur a dit de lui rester assis dessus jusqu' ce que mort s'en suive. Donc arrte de les dresponsabiliser, ils sont dj suffisamment irresponsables comme a.
> 
> Tout a ils vont le payer durant des dcennies, depuis Sarkozy et l'ide qu'il fallait viter toute proximit avec la population, jusqu' aujourd'hui, c'en est devenu une milice de gros bras, aux ordres. Renaud chantait "j'ai embrass un flic", je pense qu'ils se feraient cracher dessus dsormais. Un tel niveau de dfiance, de dtestation, de rejet, a ne va pas se corriger de sitt
> 
> Et tanaka le respect a va dans les deux sens, dans ton beau schma germanique, t'as du oublier que les gens ne sont pas des moutons et les flics les gardiens du troupeau.


Ce n'est pas  moi que tu va me faire un procs de moral de bien pensance ... Les politiques depuis 30 ans ont voulu une paix sociale , maintenant dans la nouvelle gnration il y a tout les clichs difficile  faire enlever ... Certains en vont mme a penser que la police est le mal absolument ... 




> Et tes raisonnements sur la mentalit... videmment tu passes le bout de ta rue et la mentalit change du tout au tout


Raisonnement typiquement franchouillards et nombriliste ... 

Va voir ce qu'il se passe en Australie, Ireland, Nouvelle Zealand, Japon , Core du Sud , GB ... avec la police. Elle intervient puis on discute ... Pas comme en France ou l'on "essaye de blablater" ... pas reponce aux injonctions donc on emploi une manire "forte plus au moins boiteuse" ... 

Rponds  un policier GB au australien lors d'un contrle ... tu finis au trou direct  ::?: 




> Un conseil de dfense pour prendre des dcisions sanitaires... je suis presque heureux de vivre  l'tranger dsormais. On nage en plein dlire dans mon pays, dirig par des bandes de mgalomaniaques


Tu peux parler ... en Belgique il n'y a toujours pas de gouvernement.




> Aprs c'est un peu de la faute  la justice, plein de dlinquants multi rcidiviste sont relch instantanment, donc il y a de quoi devenir fou  force d'arrter toujours les mmes dlinquants.


J'ai dj t exaspr sur des sujets divers et vari ... je confirme quand on perd patience on tape du poing sur la table et on devient ferme.




> Bayrou semble beaucoup moins mgalomane que Macron.


Coinc est le bon terme.




> J'aime bien quand quelqu'un arrive et critique tout les politiciens :
> Il a tout faux depuis le dbut : une dpute LREM reinte en priv Castex, Dupond-Moretti, Darmanin...
> 
> Ce n'est pas aussi constructif que ce qu'avait dclar Laurent Wauquiez, mais c'est mieux que rien.


Cela s'appelle mettre les pieds dans le plat et jeter un pav dans la marre.




> Les agents de Ple Emploi stressent, ils pensent qu'ils vont se faire submerger par les demandeurs d'emplois.
> "Comment on va faire  partir de septembre ?" : l'augmentation du chmage dans les prochains mois inquite les agents de Ple emploi


Il y a de quoi ... Des agents ples emploi avec un portefeuille de 200 voire plus d'administrs vont passer 300 ? 400 ?

----------


## MABROUKI

> Pour l'histoire du plaquage ventral c'est le protocole en usage, c'est ce qu'il faut faire pour matriser quelqu'un au sol, les responsables savent que c'est dangereux mais ils n'ont pas trouv de meilleure solution pour le moment.
> Les policiers ne font que de respecter le protocole. c'est leur mtier de suivre les ordres. (et a ne doit pas tre marrant comme mtier quand on voit le nombre de suicides)


A propos du plaquage ventral .Execut par des policiers de la nouvelle generation  fort gabarit "cintique" dont le poids moyen avoisine les 80 kg  ,il se transforme  en "coup du lapin" qui brise  les vertbres cervicales qui sont fragiles.
La dmo n'est plus  faire ,puisque lors d'un match de rugbyman ,un joueur a vu ses vertbrs cervicales brises. 
lien :
https://www.sudouest.fr/2014/03/25/r...0C4%20et%20C5.
Les nouvelles rgles de plaquage de la fdration franaise de Rugby: le plaquage par un seul joueur &  la taille.

https://www.franceinter.fr/sports/ru...t-aux-attentes


tonnant que les "experts" du Ministre de lintrieur ne se soit pas aperu de cette volution,mais je subodore qu'ils sont probablement branch sur les  arts martiaux.

----------


## MABROUKI

> Bonjour, 
> 
> 
> 
> Va voir ce qu'il se passe en Australie, Ireland, Nouvelle Zealand, Japon , Core du Sud , GB ... avec la police. Elle intervient puis on discute ... Pas comme en France ou l'on "essaye de blablater" ... pas reponce aux injonctions donc on emploi une manire "forte plus au moins boiteuse" ... 
> 
> Rponds  un policier GB au australien lors d'un contrle ... tu finis au trou direct


Chez moi aussi "votre permis ,et carte crise d'abord" .Il est recommand dobtemprer d'abord ,aprs on peut faire valoir ses droits ,voire supplier le gendarme (certains au  bon "cur blanc" ignorent l'infraction, d'autres au "cur noir de naissance" appliquent plus que la loi).
Force doit rester  la loi.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Cela s'appelle mettre les pieds dans le plat et jeter un pav dans la marre.


Par contre les gens ne l'aiment pas car elle a jou un rle dans l'arrt de l'enqute sur Benalla :
Affaire Benalla : la dpute Yal Braun-Pivet rejette une nouvelle commission denqute




> tonnant que les "experts" du Ministre de lintrieur ne se soit pas aperu de cette volution


Ce mouvement finira par tre totalement interdit, il faut juste trouver des alternatives :
Le plaquage ventral, une technique policire "dangereuse" mais encore autorise en France



> *En France, cette technique d'immobilisation - tout comme le pliage - fait l'objet d'un strict encadrement par circulaire (2008 puis 2015) du ministre de l'Intrieur, sans tre toutefois interdite.* "Lorsque l'immobilisation d'une personne est ncessaire, la compression - tout particulirement lorsqu'elle s'exerce sur le thorax ou l'abdomen - doit tre la plus momentane possible tre lche ds que la personne est entrave par les moyens rglementaires et adapts", indique le document issu de Beauvau. 
> 
> En 2007, la France a t condamne par la Cour europenne des droits de l'Homme (CEDH) suite  l'affaire Mohamed Saoud. En novembre 1998, ce Franco-tunisien de 26 ans avait succomb  un arrt cardio-respiratoire aprs avoir t plaqu sur le ventre par deux policiers. Dans une note datant de 2008, l'Inspection gnrale de la police nationale a ordonn que "l'immobilisation en position ventrale doit tre la plus limite possible". Dans son rapport d'enqute "L'ordre et la force" mis en ligne en 2016, l'Action chrtienne pour l'abolition de la torture (Acat) comptabilisait quatre cas mortels depuis 2005.


Aprs il doit y avoir moyen de maintenir quelqu'un sur le ventre sans l'empcher de respirer.

----------


## Jipt

> Force doit rester  la loi.


Pas d'accord avec cette "belle" rgle qui sonne juste, qui prsente bien, on dit a et on a tout dit, h bien non, c'est trop facile ! C'est une maxime pondue par ceux qui sont du ct du manche, pour absoudre leurs bavures : y a qu' demander aux parents de Rmi Fraisse s'ils sont d'accord, par exemple.

Et il doit y avoir des millions de cas de morts parce que fdrll.

----------


## benjani13

> Pas d'accord avec cette "belle" rgle qui sonne juste, qui prsente bien, on dit a et on a tout dit, h bien non, c'est trop facile ! C'est une maxime pondue par ceux qui sont du ct du manche, pour absoudre leurs bavures : y a qu' demander aux parents de Rmi Fraisse s'ils sont d'accord, par exemple.
> 
> Et il doit y avoir des millions de cas de morts parce que fdrll.


Toutes leurs rponses me fait penser   ce texte:



> Quand les nazis sont venus chercher les communistes, je nai rien dit, je ntais pas communiste.
> 
> Quand ils ont enferm les sociaux-dmocrates, je nai rien dit, je ntais pas social-dmocrate.
> 
> Quand ils sont venus chercher les syndicalistes, je nai rien dit, je ntais pas syndicaliste.
> 
> Quand ils sont venus me chercher, il ne restait plus personne pour protester.

----------


## Ryu2000

> leurs rponses me fait penser


Vous exagrez...
La police franaise n'est pas ultra violente, ce n'est pas la police brsilienne, ou la police indienne.
Par exemple c'est ultra rare que des policiers tirent  balles relles.
Quand, pour la dernire fois, les forces de l'ordre ont-elles tir sur une foule en France?



> Les derniers tirs de policiers sur une foule remontent  1974, en Martinique. En mtropole, les derniers vnements de ce type datent de 1961.


Bon aprs il arrive qu'il y ait des bavures, mais c'est pareil partout :
Violence policire - En Belgique

Cela dit il est vrai que les policiers ont reu l'ordre dtre violent envers les gilets jaunes, mais ce n'est pas de leur faute, ce sont les ordres.

===
Chmage : les diplms bac+5 prservs de la catastrophe



> Aprs l'extraordinaire anne 2019 pour les embauches en CDI, la tendance 2020 sera pour eux plus ombrage , affirme Alain Mlanao, directeur gnral de Walters People France, filiale de Robert Walters. D'aprs une tude de ce cabinet de recrutement  paratre ce jeudi et ralise cet t sur un chantillon de jeunes diplms, 27 % ont trouv un emploi avant la fin de leur formation, soit 8 points de moins qu'un an auparavant. Et pour cause : *selon l'Apec, la baisse du volume d'offres pour les jeunes diplms lors du premier semestre 2020 tait de 41 % par rapport  la mme priode un an plus tt.*
> (...)
> Des secteurs seront bien plus touchs que les autres. La culture, la communication ou encore les fonctions marketing ont subi les premires coupes budgtaires.  *Pour les tudiants  la recherche de ces postes, je leur conseille de prendre autre chose, mme une offre parfois lgrement en dessous de leurs attentes*, quitte  changer d'emploi d'ici un an , rapporte Corinne Hahn depuis douze ans  la tte de la filire apprentissage de l'ESCP.  *Et lorsque j'ai en face de moi un tudiant trs jeune, parfois en manque de maturit, je lui conseille de continuer sa formation.* 
> 
> Le salaire pourrait tre aussi un critre d'ajustement dans cette rentre, mais globalement, les experts s'accordent pour dire qu'il y a un dcalage entre l'inquitude des jeunes diplms et la situation relle sur leur front de l'emploi.  L'emploi des jeunes diplms devrait rester boost, car en priode de ralentissement, les entreprises privilgient les salaris les moins coteux , analyse Julie Joly, tout en prcisant qu'une deuxime vague pourrait entirement rebattre les cartes.


On pousse les jeunes  faire des tudes pour repousser leur datte d'entre dans le monde du RSA  ::P: 

===
Tout le monde s'attend  ce qu'il y ait plein de licenciements massifs et de faillites :
 LEtat ne va pas pouvoir tenir indfiniment lconomie  bout de bras  : lexcutif face  la crainte dun chmage de masse



> Pour lexcutif, cest un fait acquis. Lautomne sera  dsastreux  en matire demploi. *Les plans sociaux, qui se sont dj multiplis cet t, vont connatre un boom sans prcdent au cours des semaines  venir et des prochains mois.*
> 
>  On na encore rien vu. Cest maintenant que les entreprises font le bilan de leur anne et prparent leur prochain exercice. *Beaucoup vont se dire quelles doivent licencier pour survivre. Les faillites et les suppressions demplois commencent maintenant !* , salarme un ministre de poids, qui surveille les statistiques des diffrents secteurs comme le lait sur le feu.


Ce n'est pas souvent que les ministres anticipent les faillites et les licenciements.

----------


## ABCIWEB

> Vous exagrez...
> La police franaise n'est pas ultra violente, ce n'est pas la police brsilienne, ou la police indienne.
> Par exemple c'est ultra rare que des policiers tirent  balles relles.


Et quand ils tireront  balles relles, tu diras "ben oui mais il est rare qu'ils tirent de longues rafales  la mitrailleuses lourde". Ce n'est pas en se comparant au pire que l'on fait des progrs.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Et quand ils tireront  balles relles


On est a des annes lumire d'en arriver l...
Aujourd'hui ce sont les dlinquants qui sont dangereux et pas les forces de l'ordre :
Grenoble : quand des dealers lourdement arms se mettent en scne

Si les policiers ont t violent avec les gilets jaunes l'ordre venait d'en haut. Donc critiquez le gouvernement au lieu de critiquer les policiers. Eux ils ne font que subir.

====
Edit :
CARTE - Coronavirus : 19 nouveaux dpartements classs en rouge, en plus de Paris et des Bouches-du-Rhne
Il devait y en avoir 2, maintenant il y en a 21...

Il y a des parisiens ne vont pas tre content :
Coronavirus : le port du masque va devenir obligatoire dans toute la ville de Paris, annonce Jean Castex

----------


## Jon Shannow

> On est a des annes lumire d'en arriver l...


T'en sais quoi, au juste ? Moi, je ne suis pas sr de a du tout...




> Si les policiers ont t violent avec les gilets jaunes l'ordre venait d'en haut. Donc critiquez le gouvernement au lieu de critiquer les policiers. Eux ils ne font que subir.


Critiquer le gouvernement, oui, bien sur. Mais a n'enlve pas la responsabilit des policiers. Ce n'est pas le gouvernement qui tait arm et qui tirait sur les manifestants.

----------


## halaster08

> Si tu pouvais arrter de faire ton abruti total durant deux secondes cela nous reposerait





> T'en sais quoi, au juste ?


Mais quand allez vous comprendre que a ne sert a rien de lui rpondre ? Ca ne fait que nourrir le troll.
Il ne sait rien sur rien, et ne fait que rebalancer des trucs qu'il a entendu (souvent des conneries)

----------


## benjani13

> T'en sais quoi, au juste ? Moi, je ne suis pas sr de a du tout...
> 
> 
> Critiquer le gouvernement, oui, bien sur. Mais a n'enlve pas la responsabilit des policiers. Ce n'est pas le gouvernement qui tait arm et qui tirait sur les manifestants.


Ryu n'a pas vu les policiers arms de fusil d'assault encadrant les manifs, Ryu n'a pas vu les militaires de l'opration sentinelle dont la mission a t dtourne pour appuyer le maintient de l'ordre  la place, risquant un affrontement direct entre la population et son arme. Ryu ne comprend pas que qu'aprs avoir tirer sur des manifestants au LBD comme des lapins sans aucune sanction, le jour ou le niveau de fermet de ce gouvernement montera encore d'un cran ce sera un massacre. Mais pour a faudrait que Ryu sorte un peu de sa bulle.

Bref, j'en reviens au texte que j'ai cit, qui ne parle pas, comme l'a mal compris Ryu, d'une situation mais de la pente savonneuse cre par ceux qui se mettent des illres et les partisans dcrbrs du "y a pire ailleurs!".




> Mais quand allez vous comprendre que a ne sert a rien de lui rpondre ? Ca ne fait que nourrir le troll.
> Il ne sait rien sur rien, et ne fait que rebalancer des trucs qu'il a entendu (souvent des conneries)


De mme je ne comprend pas l'acharnement de certains  rpondre  Ryu et quelques autres dingos du forum. Il faut admettre que certaines discussion sont inutiles.

----------


## halaster08

> Bref, j'en reviens au texte que j'ai cit, qui ne parle pas, comme l'a mal compris Ryu, d'une situation mais de la pente savonneuse cre par ceux qui se mettent des illres et les partisans dcrbrs du "y a pire ailleurs!".


Et pourtant je trouve qu'il se prte bien a la situation actuelle des violences policire
Dans les discours que j'entends parfois autour de moi au tout dbut des gilets jaunes aprs des violences policires j'entendais "oui mais c'est des casseurs donc ils l'ont bien cherch"
Puis au bout d'un moment a a chang c'tait juste "oui mais c'est des manifestant donc ils l'ont bien cherch"
Pour l'affaire Chouviat et autre du mme genre on entends  "oui mais c'est un salaud de banlieue donc il l'a bien cherch"
Bref comme dans ta citation ya toujours une "bonne" raison pour s'en prendre a tel ou tel catgorie de gens, jusqu' ce qu'au final ils puissent s'en prendre a tout le monde

----------


## Ryu2000

> T'en sais quoi, au juste ?


J'ai vu des tmoignages.
Les policiers sont le plus souvent impuissant, on les dissuade d'utiliser leur arme, ils portent un identifiant ce qui fait que les dlinquants peuvent les retrouver en civil pour les harceler, etc.
J'ai vu plus de policiers se faire manquer de respect sans ragir que de policiers tre plus violents que ncessaire ( part lors des manifestations Gilets Jaunes).

Mais bon je laisse tomber, a ne sert  rien de discuter de toute faon.
Donc ok, il y a plein de mchants policiers qui abusent de la violence, si vous voulez. Ce n'est pas un sujet qui mintresse, surtout en ce moment qu'il y a des sujets beaucoup plus importants comme la crise conomique qui va empirer (il va y avoir plein de faillites et de licenciements massifs) et le gouvernement qui nous casse les pieds avec sa gestion du SARS-CoV-2 (forcer tout le monde  porter un masque en extrieur c'est n'importe quoi).




> Ce n'est pas le gouvernement qui tait arm et qui tirait sur les manifestants.


Ce sont les donneurs d'ordre les responsables. Dans les manifestations les policiers ne prennent aucune initiative.
Si l'ordre est donn de tirer des balles de caoutchouc sur la foule, ils doivent tirer sur des balles de caoutchouc la foule, c'est leur boulot de suivre les ordres, ils ont t form pour a.
Il y a beaucoup de dmissions et de suicides parce que les policiers ne supportent plus les ordres. Mais la plupart ne peuvent pas se permettre de dmissionner car ils sont esclave de leur banque et sont contraint de rembourser le prt de la maison.

C'est la hirarchie le problme :
La police ? Une machine  broyer les hommes : la mise en garde dun ex-policier



> Le ministre de l'Intrieur veut dsormais de bons petits soldats, le petit doigt sur la couture. Le problme c'est qu'on ne fait pas de la police avec des pions et des thories. Il faut se salir les mains. Or la police est devenue aseptise. Elle n'a plus d'ADN, plus d'identit. Le corps de conception et de direction, en clair les commissaires, l'ont dnature. On doit se plier  leur diktat.
> 
> Ces gens-l n'entrent pas dans l'institution pour faire de la police mais pour accomplir une carrire. Nous travaillons pour remplir les CV de ces gens-l, prenniser leur carrire et faire en sorte qu'ils touchent leurs primes, qui peuvent monter jusqu' 40 000  pour certains directeurs et jusqu' 12 000  pour les commissaires. Il faut savoir qu'un gardien touche environ 23 000  par an. Il y a un foss qui s'est creus entre les policiers de base qui sont sur le terrain et la hirarchie.


Qu'est-ce que vous croyez exactement ? Que beaucoup de policiers attaquent sans raison des personnes innocentes qui ne rsistent pas ?
Si vous voulez qu'un jour l'quipe Sarkozy / Hollande / Macron et leur potes dgage du pouvoir il faudra une rvolution et pour faire une rvolution il faut avoir de la force de son ct (donc autant essayer d'tre pote avec la police, la gendarmerie, l'arme, etc).

----------


## David_g

> J'ai vu des tmoignages.
> Les policiers sont le plus souvent impuissant, on les dissuade d'utiliser leur arme, ils portent un identifiant


Voil qui dans le cas des manifestations et du maintien de l'ordre montrent bien que tu ne sais pas de quoi tu parles.
il est extrmement rare que le RIO soit en place, lisible.

----------


## Ryu2000

> il est extrmement rare que le RIO


Vous utilisez une technique sophiste de dcrdibilisation de discours qui consiste  dconstruire un gros raisonnement en pinaillant sur un dtail insignifiant. (l'important c'est la vision globale, ce n'est pas de regarder au microscope, c'est comme en peinture)
Il y a 65 535 lments corrects et vous scotchez sur 1 lment qui peut tre discut...

J'ai essay de ressortir des choses que j'ai vu dans une interview de policier, j'ai recherch la vido pour tre plus prcis mais je ne la retrouve pas.
En principe les policiers devraient le porter, mais d'un ct c'est pas plus mal que les policiers qui ne le portent pas ne soient pas sanctionn :
Port du numro d'identification individuel



> Depuis le 1er janvier 2014, les fonctionnaires de police sont tenus de porter un numro  7 chiffres, qui permet de les identifier.


"Numro ou pas, si le collgue est en tort..." : les policiers diviss sur l'obligation de porter leur matricule



> Pour beaucoup de policiers de terrain, le RIO nest pas enjeu de dontologie ni de transparence pour restaurer la confiance vis--vis du citoyen. Cest, pour eux, *clairement une nouvelle faon de gner leur travail, de les exposer  des poursuites judiciaires, fondes ou non. Voire, confie  franceinfo un policier de la BAC (brigade anti-criminalit), de servir de "cible"* : le matricule, imprim sur une bande rflchissante, brille la nuit sur leur poitrine. Rgis Debord, du syndicat Unsa-Police, CRS depuis vingt ans, rsume le sentiment parmi ses collgues : "Numro ou pas, si le collgue est en tort, il sera reconnu, indique-t-il. Certains collgues ne le mettent pas volontairement, peut-tre parce quils ont peur de draper. On ne sait jamais comment un maintien de lordre va se passer."


Si le gouvernement forait les policiers  respecter cette rgle les policiers deviendraient des cibles.

De toute faon j'ai dj dis que je laissais tomber donc laissez moi tranquille au lieu de m'harceler.
Ok, si vous voulez l'intgralit des policiers vont attaquer des citoyens innocents qui n'ont rien demand, tous les policiers font exprs de tuer des gens en ralisant mal le plaquage ventral, dans les manifestations les policiers font exprs de toucher les yeux avec les balles en caoutchoucs, les policiers prennent plaisir  respirer du gaz lacrymogne, etc.

Mais aprs c'est thoriquement possible que le gouvernement glisse vers une dictature et les policiers recevront des ordres de pire en pire.
Il est galement possible qu'un jour la police se retourne contre le gouvernement.

=======
Le 12 septembre le mouvement des gilets jaunes devraient reprendre :
En priv, Macron et le gouvernement redoutent un retour explosif des Gilets jaunes (il y a bien un article sur Le Parisien mais il est payant, mais c'est un peu bizarre que les articles de valeursactuelles soient trs prsent  la une de Google News)



> Si le chmage partiel a  momentanment fig  les effets de la crise, un Macroniste a prvenu quune  acclration touchera les grands groupes comme les petites structures  plus tard.  Cette crise sanitaire va devenir une crise conomique qui se transformera  tous les coups en crise sociale , sest-il alarm. Durant lhiver 2018-2019, les Gilets jaunes dnonaient la taxe carbone voulue par le gouvernement, ainsi que leur trop lger pouvoir dachat ou encore la rforme des retraites Mais pour laprs-coronavirus, lemploi sera particulirement touch et pourrait devenir une importante proccupation du mouvement, relate Le Parisien.  Le mode d'action ou les causes ont chang, le mouvement s'est essouffl, il est devenu protiforme. Mais cela ne s'est jamais vraiment arrt , a gliss un membre de la majorit.

----------


## tanaka59

Bonjour, 

Lors des manifestations gilets jaunes :

1) gros dploiement policiers contre les meutiers et casseurs

2) des blacks blocs / casseurs / quelques ultra gilets jaunes (quantit ngligeable)

3) les blacks blocs / casseurs commencent  mettre le bazars 

4) les policiers ne chargent pas de suite 

5) les blacks blocs / casseurs se dplacent pendant ce laps de temps

6) au moment de la charge contre les blacks blocs / casseurs les policiers se retrouvent devant ... les manifestants gilets jaunes 

7) on en arrive a cette situation tout bonnement absurde car les commissaires et autres hauts fonctionnaires ont peur de "la confrontation"

Le rsultat ... 

Les policiers se retrouvent  charger ... les manifestants gilets jaunes . Entre les lenteurs de l'administration et sa rigidit pas tonnant qu'on en arrive  des situations absurde et en dehors de toute logique ... 

Aprs 70  80 semaines de manifestations gilets jaunes chaque samedi .. il est trs facile de faire le raccourcis policiers = violents ... 

Forcement  faire charger les mauvais par la police ... c'est du pain bni "violence policire , violence policire" .

1) on doit surtout s'en prendre aux hauts fonctionnaires qui mettent un plombe  ragir et dcider (lenteur et rigidit)

2) on s'en prendre aux hauts grads de la police (commissaires, lieutenant ...) pour la "molesse" et le manque de ractivit 

3) aux policiers de terrains  dfaut de faire un reproche ? un conseil qu'ils se rebiffent mais  plusieurs contre la hirarchie pour charger ds le dbut et les bons (casseurs et blacks blocks).

Mais bon dans les rangs des corporation (police, gendarmerie, arm ... ), il est trs mal vu de "rebiffer" ... Il y a une image vieillotte et vielle France qui perdure ... Le rsultat est consternant , harclement de policiers , mises aux placards, suicides, dpressions ... 

Un conseil a ceux qui hurlent "violence policire" , ciblez le gouvernement et pas les policiers de terrains . :;): 

1) c'est pas des "poutching bowl" ...

2) les vrais responsables sont ceux qui dirigent et prennent les dcisions , les excutants




> Vous utilisez une technique sophiste de dcrdibilisation de discours qui consiste  dconstruire un gros raisonnement en pinaillant sur un dtail insignifiant. (l'important c'est la vision globale, ce n'est pas de regarder au microscope, c'est comme en peinture)
> Il y a 65 535 lments corrects et vous scotchez sur 1 lment qui peut tre discut...
> 
> J'ai essay de ressortir des choses que j'ai vu dans une interview de policier, j'ai recherch la vido pour tre plus prcis mais je ne la retrouve pas.
> En principe les policiers devraient le porter, mais d'un ct c'est pas plus mal que les policiers qui ne le portent pas ne soient pas sanctionn :
> Port du numro d'identification individuel


Ce type d'attaque s'appelle ad hominem . On attaque la personne sur ce qu'elle est par rapport  ce qu'il dit/fait/pense ... 

1) c'est trs mesquin 
2) c'est mme trs malhonnte
3) c'est une forme de harclement

Un conseil a ceux qui pratique ce type d'attaque ... vous risquez de vous prendre un retour de boomrang en pleine face  :;):

----------


## ABCIWEB

> Mais quand allez vous comprendre que a ne sert a rien de lui rpondre ? Ca ne fait que nourrir le troll.


C'est une manire de rpondre  BFMTV par personne interpose. Ensuite on voit les arguments de rponse de BFMTV et a tourne en rond en rptant toujours la mme chose sans tenir compte des objections ou en rpondant  ct. C'est comme une intelligence artificielle borne, un automate dont l'algorithme reconnatrait vaguement le sujet et qui se contente ensuite de rpter toujours ses mmes rponses enregistres sans jamais pouvoir les faire voluer. 

Ce sont avec ces mmes lments de langage que le gouvernement gouverne, il faut donc mettre les mains dans le cambouis de temps en temps pour en montrer la grossiret et tous ses dangers. Ce n'est pas  une personne particulire que je m'adresse en rpondant  quelqu'un, je me sert souvent de sa rponse en tant qu'elle symbolise l'utilisation d'aprioris martels par la propagande. Et l'argument "y'a pire ailleurs" ou "cela pourrait tre pire" est un titanesque pige  con que je ne pouvais pas laisser passer. Car au passage, c'est bien avec cet argument que Macron s'est fait lire, et qu'il compte bien se faire rlire pour nous entrainer lui-mme vers le pire, en affirmant que sans lui ce serait encore pire.

C'est important car c'est l'essentiel du discours politique de ces 15 dernires annes. Le problme c'est que certains jeunes qui n'ont connus que cela peuvent finir par trouver a normal, gangrns par des vieux (ou moins vieux) cons qui y trouvent un intrt financier direct. Nous sommes en pleine dcadence depuis une quinzaine d'anne, et mme si l'on pourrait remonter plus loin, le choc est aujourd'hui frontal et violent. C'est ce que Sarkosy appelait la droite dcomplexe, c'est  dire affirmer haut et fort des slogans  la con sans complexe, et Macron n'est pas en reste avec sa thorie du ruissellement et ces autres gens qui ne sont rien. Ce faisant, chacun peu reprendre ce mme type d'arguments en se prenant pour quelqu'un, lgitim par des hommes de pouvoir que certains assimilent trop souvent  des hommes de savoir, alors qu'ils sont avant tout perfides et menteurs. 

C'est ainsi que la bte de l'obscurantisme et de la barbarie se dveloppe et augmente son emprise,  partir de rien finalement, si ce n'est la rptition de ce genre de slogans lamentables et dbilisants. Quel gchis ! Je ne nourri pas la bte, je montre ce qu'elle mange   :;):

----------


## halaster08

> C'est une manire de rpondre  BFMTV par personne interpose.


Sauf que tu rponds juste a un troll, a part lui combien d'auditeurs de BFM trainent sur ce forum ?




> C'est ainsi que la bte de l'obscurantisme et de la barbarie se dveloppe et augmente son emprise,  partir de rien finalement, si ce n'est la *rptition* de ce genre de slogans lamentables.


A chaque citation, tu participe toi mme  la rptition des ces slogans, et permet au Troll d'en remettre une couche, donc tu lui rponds encore et ainsi de suite.
En plus bien que beaucoup de gens aient bloqu ce troll, tous voient tes rponses et parfois rpondent a ce que tu as cit, ce qui lui permet d'en remettre encore une couche.
Bien que je comprenne ton intention de dpart, elle est vaine et tu ne fais que rpter les arguments de BFM a des gens qui n'y tait pas forcment t expos  la base.

A une poque on trouvait des discussions intressantes par ici, mais depuis le parasitage par des trolls et ceux qui s'entte  leur rpondre, il ne reste quasiment plus que discussions niveau BFM, et je trouve a dommage.

----------


## ABCIWEB

> Bien que je comprenne ton intention de dpart, elle est vaine et tu ne fais que rpter les arguments de BFM a des gens qui n'y tait pas forcment t expos  la base.


BFMTV n'est qu'un symbole de la propagande nolibrale, et l'on y est expos ds que l'on coute des infos sur n'importe quel mdia mainstream, c'est juste plus caricatural sur BFMTV ou CNEWS.




> A une poque on trouvait des discussions intressantes par ici, mais depuis le parasitage par des trolls et ceux qui s'entte  leur rpondre, il ne reste quasiment plus que discussions niveau BFM, et je trouve a dommage.


 Oui mais en cette priode d't si quelques-uns n'avaient pas rpondus il n'y aurait eu que des trolls, ce qui n'est pas mieux. Mais bon cela devrait s'amliorer  la rentre avec le retour des troupes.

----------


## halaster08

@ABCIWEB
J'arrterai l avec le HS mais pour moi, non rpondre aux trolls c'est pas "mieux", plutt que de les laisser isols dans leur coins avec leur discours creux qui n'intresse personne, en rpondant tu leur donne de la visibilit et de la crdibilit

----------


## Ryu2000

> a part lui combien d'auditeurs de BFM trainent sur ce forum ?


Non mais vous n'allez pas bien les gars ?!  :8O: 
Vous ne pouvez pas avoir plus tort que a. C'est exactement l'inverse.
Les mdias comme BFM TV, CNews, Libration, L'Express, RMC, etc, ne sont pas ma tasse de th.
Les mdias mainstream sont des outils de propagande qui appartiennent  des milliardaires. (si ils perdent de l'argent  maintenir en vie des journaux ce n'est pas dans le but d'informer correctement la population)

Moi je pense que les policiers sont victimes de leur hirarchie.
Le gouvernement se dbrouille pour placer des gens corrompus au sommet des pouvoirs.




> BFMTV n'est qu'un symbole de la propagande gouvernementale


a dpend, pendant la campagne de 2017 lempire mdiatique de Drahi faisait la PUB de Macron. Mais  un moment donn l'empire Drahi soutenait un peu moins Macron, aujourd'hui je ne sais pas exactement o ils en sont.
Il est probable que l'empire Drahi change de candidat pour 2022.
Et en parallle il y a CNews qui doit bricoler un truc avec Zemmour et Marion Marchal (peut-tre Michel Onfray), il est probable qu'un nouveau parti apparaisse d'ici peu. Il parait que LREM a t cr en avril 2016, donc thoriquement un nouveau parti pourrait voir le jour en 2021 et gagner les lctions en 2022. Des gens ont vot LREM en esprant que ce soit diffrent de l'UMPS et en fait c'est une synthse.




> 1) gros dploiement policiers contre les meutiers et casseurs


Pas du tout.
Les policiers ne reoivent pas l'ordre de fouiller les casseurs antifas et blackblocs, par contre ils fouillent les gilets jaunes et confisquent leur lunettes de protection, produits pour se nettoyer les yeux, masques, etc.
Un jour les policiers ont mme mis des amendes  des gens qui n'taient pas gilets jaunes mais qui taient au mauvais endroit au mauvais moment, mais alors par contre les casseurs antifas et blackblocs passent avec des battes Baseball sans problme.

Si les policiers reoivent l'ordre de laisser passer les casseurs c'est pour que les mdias comme BFM TV puissent faire l'amalgame entre manifestants et casseurs.
Dans une vido du Mdia Pour Tous on voit que les mdias sont pos en haut d'un immeuble et commencent  filmer une fois que les manifestants rpondent aux provocations de la police. ( partir de 16h les policiers balanaient du gaz lacrymogne et chargeaient les manifestants), par contre bon courage pour retrouver la vido parce qu'il y en a un paquet :






> 4) les policiers ne chargent pas de suite


Les policiers doivent recevoir un ordre pour agir, ils n'ont pas le droit de prendre d'initiatives lors des manifestants gilets jaunes. C'est ceux qui donnent les ordres qui laissent les casseurs foutre la merde, la hirarchie a une vision globale, elle sait trs bien ce qu'ils se passent, elle a tout sur les crans de contrle.
a arrange le gouvernement qu'il y ait des casseurs, a permet aux mdias de donner une mauvaise image du mouvement des gilets jaunes.

Certains pensent que l'incendie du Fouqet's a t caus par des policiers :
"Gilets jaunes" : l'incendie du Fouquet's a-t-il t provoqu par des grenades lacrymognes des forces de l'ordre ?




> 5) les blacks blocs / casseurs se dplacent pendant ce laps de temps


Les antifas et les blackblocs sont protgs par la police, se sont les idiots utiles du systme.
Ils reoivent l'info que la police va arriver et ils se barrent.

===
Bon sinon pour parler d'actualit :
Covid-19 : Emmanuel Macron en croisade pour la relocalisation de l'industrie pharmaceutique
C'est sympa de vouloir relocaliser la production de principes actifs en France, mais en parallle il y a plein d'usines franaises qui mriteraient d'tre sauv.
Trop de choses sont produites en Chine et aux USA et plus en France  ::(: 

===
EDIT :
Autre actualit :
La crise conomique et sociale est-elle plus dangereuse que la crise sanitaire ?



> C'est ce que craint le premier ministre, Jean Castex, qui reprend  son compte une ide rpandue depuis l'pidmie de Covid-19. Le remde peut-il finir par tre pire que le mal ?


Si le gouvernement veut que l'conomie reparte il faut arrter les histoires de masques et de distance de scurit.
Il faut que les bars, restaurants, concerts, festivals, boites de nuit, etc, puissent tre plein.
Devoir porter un masque dans les lieux publics a ne donne pas envie de sortir de chez soi.

Il n'y aura peut-tre pas de nouvelle saturation des lits de ranimation, donc on devrait viter un second confinement.
De toute faon maintenant on a les tests, donc on pourra ne confiner que les malades et laisser les gens sains vivre.

======
EDIT :
-13,8% : chute historique du PIB de la France au deuxime trimestre



> Une chute historique, jamais connue depuis le dbut des relevs statistiques. Le produit intrieur brut de la France, qui mesure la richesse nationale, a chut de 13,8% au deuxime trimestre de 2020, confirme l'Insee ce vendredi. Un plongeon qui s'explique par "l'arrt des activits non essentielles dans le contexte du confinement mis en place entre mi-mars et dbut mai" pour endiguer la pandmie de Covid-19.   
> 
> Aprs un recul du PIB de 5,9% au premier trimestre, *la France est donc officiellement entre en rcession  l'issue du premier semestre.*

----------


## Mat.M

> Les antifas et les blackblocs sont protgs par la police, se sont les idiots utiles du systme.
> Ils reoivent l'info que la police va arriver et ils se barrent.


 moins de ne pas comprendre les choses je ne vois pas pourquoi ce serait dans l'intrt de la force publique de laisser casser les choses.
L il faudrait m'expliquer.
Ensuite la police en gnral on la voit vite arriver...
mme avec un peu d'attention les voitures banalises et "les sous-marins", a se repre.

----------


## Ryu2000

> je ne vois pas pourquoi ce serait dans l'intrt de la force publique de laisser casser les choses.


Pourtant c'est vident, le gouvernement ne voulait pas que le mouvement des gilets jaunes gagne en popularit.
Les gens n'ont pas envie de soutenir des manifestants qui mettent le feu ou pillent des magasins.

Le truc bizarre c'est qu'on dirait que les mdias ont arrt d'amalgamer gilets jaunes et black blocs :
Gilets jaunes : les black blocs perturbent les manifestations



> Mais avant mme le dbut de la manifestation, de violents affrontements ont lieu. *Des individus aux visages dissimuls dressent des barricades, incendient du mobilier urbain ou des vhicules.* Et quand les pompiers arrivent, leur camion est pris pour cible. La foule les empche d'intervenir. Le prfet dcide alors d'intervenir le dpart de la manifestation et provoque la colre des organisateurs.


Les individus qui dissimulent leurs visages sont clairement des antifas et des black blocs.

Dj le 3 dc. 2018 Nicolas Dupont Aignan avait compris que le gouvernement laissait les black blocs foutre la merde (vers 7:50) :



> https://twitter.com/BFMTV/status/1069496720164352000
> #BourdinDirect "L'Arc de Triomphe n'a pas t cass par les gilets jaunes", dit @dupontaignan
> 
> https://pscp.tv/w/1YpKkVaLrqmxj


Bon aprs les antifas et les black blocs sont parfois nuls pour faire des attaques sous faux drapeaux puisque ils crivent des trucs comme "Justice pour Adama" sur l'arche de triomphe...

Certains pensent que parfois des policiers se dguisent en casseur pour provoquer :
Acte 53 des gilets jaunes : des policiers se sont-ils fait passer pour des membres du black bloc ?



> A noter quau-del des infiltrations de policiers pour des missions de renseignement et des interpellations, *des commentateurs accusent aussi les policiers dintgrer les cortges uniquement pour casser, et contribuer  saboter limage du mouvement dans lopinion publique.* Cest le cas notamment du gilet jaune Franois Boulo, qui affirme avoir vu des forces de lordre dguises retourner une voiture, et va jusqu imaginer que des policiers-casseurs aient pu dgrader la stle du marchal Juin.


======
Le gouvernement a essay plusieurs techniques pour dcrdibiliser le mouvement, par exemple l les gilets jaunes sont compar  des nazis :
Gilets jaunes et "Peste brune": Darmanin maintient

L on essaie de faire passer les gilets jaunes pour des anti-juifs :
Gilets jaunes  : 52% des Franais pensent que le mouvement doit cesser



> Par ailleurs, la manifestation des gilets jaunes qui s'est tenue  Paris a t marque par des injures antismites profres  l'encontre de l'acadmicien Alain Finkielkraut. Le parquet de Paris a ouvert une enqute et l'ensemble de la classe politique et intellectuelle a condamn cette agression verbale.


Bon aprs c'est vrai qu'il y a 2, 3 personnes qui ont un peu cri sur Finkielkraut, cela dit a doit lui arriver souvent. (je me rappelle du fameux "Jette-toi dans le canal, Finkiel !")


Enfin bref ce sont des messages antisioniste et pas antismite (plein de juifs sont antisioniste, ils critiquent la politique isralienne mais pas leur religion).
Les gens ont le droit de critiquer les gouvernements de Core du Nord, d'Iran, du Venezuela, donc ils ont le droit de critiquer le gouvernement isralien.

----------


## ABCIWEB

> @ABCIWEB
> J'arrterai l avec le HS mais pour moi, non rpondre aux trolls c'est pas "mieux", plutt que de les laisser isols dans leur coins avec leur discours creux qui n'intresse personne, en rpondant tu leur donne de la visibilit et de la crdibilit


Ce n'est pas facile  trancher. Ne voir que des trolls pourrait aussi dissuader un lecteur occasionnel de revenir. Et en tant que ces trolls reprennent des ides prfabriques, il est aussi utile de leur apporter une contradiction. Je me positionne par principe toujours devant un public naf, alors forcment mon discours est verbeux et pesant pour les initis mais d'un autre ct il est accessible  tout le monde, et on ne pas parler des problmes sans les citer. 

Je pense qu'il faut diffrencier les stratgies de communication suivant le support utilis. Les forums sont l'endroit pour dvelopper des critiques par rapport  ces trolls "mcaniques", "automatiques", d'autant plus quand ils ne font que reprendre des lments de langage du discours mdiatico-politique, sinon  quel endroit le faire? La rptition du troll perd de son poids si on lui apporte une contradiction, je ne parle pas de l'auteur mme du troll qui s'en fout, mais du lecteur neutre ou naf qui pourrait y trouver un intrt. La lecture des diffrents messages permet de voir les diffrents arguments, l'volution du discours, etc. C'est un exercice laborieux, inutile et pesant pour les initis, mais didactique pour les autres dans le sens o nous sommes assaillis tous les jours par l'quivalent des trolls avec le matraquage publicitaire et les slogans politiques.

S'il suffisait de ne pas parler de quelque chose pour rsoudre un problme cela se saurait. Parfois oui, mais pas toujours, et pas dans toutes les circonstances. D'ailleurs c'est bien la stratgie de l'isolement qui a t utilise au dbut avec le FN mais cela n'a pas fonctionn. Bref, je ne pense pas qu'on puisse dfinir de rgle absolue et comme dj dit je pense plutt qu'il faut agir au cas par cas et suivant les supports de communication utiliss. 

Aprs si tu me lis rgulirement tu as d remarquer que je ne rponds pas systmatiquement aux trolls, mais en absence de beaucoup de contributeurs l't, on a eu une vague de banalisation/lgitimation des violences policires qui devenait suffocante. L'quilibre n'est pas facile  trouver, car ne rien dire c'est aussi accepter de laisser se rpandre ces ides sans broncher, ce qui, toujours pour un lecteur naf, leur donne plus de poids puisque personne ne trouve rien  redire.

----------


## Ryu2000

a devient n'importe quoi ces histoires de masque :
Dans les bars et restaurants de Paris, la police contrle le respect du port du masque et des gestes barrire



> Le port du masque  Paris est obligatoire partout depuis vendredi 28 aot. Les rgles dans les bars et restaurants de la capitale n'ont elle pas changes. Distanciation physique d'un mtre entre les tables, port du masque quand on se dplace aux toilettes par exemple, interdiction de se tenir debout au comptoir sans masque, masque pour tous les employs et les autorits peuvent contrler le respect de ces mesures. Alors quand cinq policiers pntrent dans le bar de Samir dans le 11e arrondissement de Paris et lui rclament "les papiers de l'tablissement, s'il vous plat", l'ambiance retombe immdiatement.
> 
> Dans la salle il y a une dizaine de tables de billard, et des joueurs, pas tous masqus : "Je vais juste vous demander un truc, c'est qu'* partir du moment o vous tes debout et vous jouez au billard, vous portez le masque. Pour boire un verre, vous restez assis, et pour aller au billard, vous mettez le masque*."


C'est comme dans les salles de sports en thorie les gens devraient mettre un masque entre 2 sries...

a doit tre impressionnant de voir un policier se promener avec un fusil-mitrailleur, a rappelle un peu l'opration sentinelle aprs des attaques terroristes.
Covid-19 : la police fait la tourne des bars pour rappeler les gestes barrire



> A partir de 19 heures, alors que les terrasses et les nombreux cafs du secteur se remplissaient, plus d'une vingtaine de fonctionnaires de police (dont des membres de la Compagnie de scurisation et d'intervention, gilet pare-balle sur le dos et fusil-mitrailleur en bandoulire) ont pris position dans le quartier.


Ce n'est pas marrant pour les gnrations futures elles auront des dettes  rembourser et pas de travail :
Reconfinement : Rien ne peut tre exclu, dclare Emmanuel Macron



> *Pas d'augmentation d'impts prvue*
> Pas touche aux impts. Pour que les Franais puisent dans les 100 milliards d'pargne de prcaution, il faut de la  confiance  et de la  visibilit  ; une  stratgie efficace face au risque chmage  et des prlvements qui n'augmentent pas.
> Dans le cas contraire, on crerait une  ttanie des classes moyennes  similaire  celle survenue aprs la crise de 2008, argumente Emmanuel Macron.
> 
> *Une dette sur plusieurs gnrations*
> Se pose, ds lors, la question du remboursement de la dette ne de la crise sanitaire. Il en existe deux sortes, distingue le chef de l'Etat. L'une, baptise  dette Covid , est lie aux mcanismes mis en place au plus fort de la crise, notamment autour du chmage partiel.
> Elle sera amortie sur un  temps trs long , soit plusieurs gnrations, calcule-t-il.  Cette dette du quoiqu'il en cote tait indiscutable , assume le prsident.


Quand Macron dit que les impts n'augmenteront pas a veut dire que des taxes vont augmenter et de nouvelles vont apparatre.

Des allemands manifestent parce qu'ils n'en peuvent plus des mesures anti SARS-CoV-2 :
Manifestation  anti-corona . Le gouvernement allemand dnonce des drapages  inacceptables 



> Au total, la manifestation a runi 38 000 personnes selon la police, soit le double du nombre attendu au dpart. Environ 300 personnes ont t interpelles lors dchauffoures avec la police.
> 
> Les protestataires staient runis pour dnoncer les restrictions imposes en raison de la pandmie de nouveau coronavirus, comme le port du masque ou les distances de scurit  respecter, quils peroivent comme une atteinte  leurs liberts.
> 
> Plusieurs autres rassemblements similaires, mais moins importants, ont eu lieu en Europe, en Grande-Bretagne, en France ou en Autriche.


Les gens ont raison de manifester leur mcontentement.

Coronavirus : pourquoi tant de contaminations et si peu de morts ?



> La particularit de cette situation complique la prise de dcision pour les pouvoirs publics. Le fait que le virus ait occasionn peu de morts ces dernires semaines peut inviter  loptimisme, mais le risque de le voir se diffuser parmi des catgories de personnes fragiles, notamment ges, est toujours prsent. Or, la proportion de cas graves et la mortalit ont toujours t fortement corrles  lge des personnes atteintes du virus (*plus de 92 % des patients morts du Covid-19 avaient plus de 65 ans*, selon SpF).





> une vague de banalisation/lgitimation des violences policires qui devenait suffocante.


Il y a des bavures mais c'est plutt rare.
Aprs c'est possible qu'il y ait des policiers violent, mais ce n'est pas la rgle, c'est une infime minorit qui finira par se faire sanctionner.

Le truc pnible c'est qu'aux USA des gens essaient de monter des histoires avec rien du tout, par exemple quand on voit les vidos de l'arrestation de Jacob Blake on voit que les tirs de la police taient justifis  100%. Il a clairement rsist lors de son interpellation et il a essay de rcuprer une arme dans sa voiture.

----------


## tanaka59

Bonjour,




> Il y a des bavures mais c'est plutt rare.





> Aprs c'est possible qu'il y ait des policiers violent, mais ce n'est pas la rgle, c'est une infime minorit qui finira par se faire sanctionner.


Je comprend mieux qu tu te fasses incendier , vite les "mais" dans tes phrases  ::lol:: 




> Il y a des bavures [...] c'est plutt rare.





> Aprs c'est possible qu'il y ait des policiers violent, [...] ce n'est pas la rgle, c'est une infime minorit qui finira par se faire sanctionner.


La cela sonne mieux  ::lol:: 




> Le truc pnible c'est qu'aux USA des gens essaient de monter des histoires avec rien du tout, par exemple quand on voit les vidos de l'arrestation de Jacob Blake on voit que les tirs de la police taient justifis  100%. Il a clairement rsist lors de son interpellation et il a essay de rcuprer une arme dans sa voiture.


C'est la loi du farwest quoi ...  ::?: 

Les vilains policiers contre les gentils bandits.

----------


## pmithrandir

> Le truc pnible c'est qu'aux USA des gens essaient de monter des histoires avec rien du tout, par exemple quand on voit les vidos de l'arrestation de Jacob Blake on voit que les tirs de la police taient justifis  100%. Il a clairement rsist lors de son interpellation et il a essay de rcuprer une arme dans sa voiture.


Je pense que ca dpend surtout de la formation des policiers.
Qu'a 3 flics on arrive pas  maitriser un individu non arm sans le tuer, ca montre que la formation ou les procdures ne sont pas correctes.

Le mec te fait fasse avec son flingue en joue, tu tires.
Mais autrement, normalement tu peux te dbrouiller.
 - le mec arm s'enfuie, il peut simplement partir
 - le mec est arm, mais arme vers le bas, il n'est pas encore dangereux, tant que son arme ne monte pas, le policier ne doit pas tirer.
 - le mec va vers sa voiture, il n'a pas encore d'arme  la main, il n'est pas encore dangereux.

etc...

----------


## MABROUKI

> a devient n'importe quoi ces histoires de masque :
> Dans les bars et restaurants de Paris, la police contrle le respect du port du masque et des gestes barrire
> 
> 
> a doit tre impressionnant de voir un policier se promener avec un fusil-mitrailleur, a rappelle un peu l'opration sentinelle aprs des attaques terroristes.
> Covid-19 : la police fait la tourne des bars pour rappeler les gestes barrire


Dans un dbit de boissons alcoolises ,par nature ,on ne peut contrler un bonhomme qui a trop bu ou est mch,c'est  absurde.

A moins que le brigadier et ses copains prennent prtexte du covid pour se taper un bon coup aux frais du barman

Dans un resto , le port du masque est inutile,il ne reste que la dsinfection des toilettes et lavabos  ( grande eau de javel concentr chez moi,plus du savon et du gel alcoolique en abondance). 
La aussi le brigadier &  son escouade peuvent tre talonns par la faim .



> Il y a des bavures mais c'est plutt rare.
> Aprs c'est possible qu'il y ait des policiers violent, mais ce n'est pas la rgle, c'est une infime minorit qui finira par se faire sanctionner.
> 
> Le truc pnible c'est qu'aux USA des gens essaient de monter des histoires avec rien du tout, par exemple quand on voit les vidos de l'arrestation de Jacob Blake on voit que les tirs de la police taient justifis  100%. Il a clairement rsist lors de son interpellation et il a essay de rcuprer une arme dans sa voiture.


Les USA  sont un pays  de gens ou la violence meurtrire est un sport national, fait partie des us et coutumes ,le port d'armes  feu est un hobby et cette violence s'exerce joyeusement au vu et au su de tous ,contre les noirs et les blancs.
On voit chaque anne des centaines de meurtres ,des tueries se drouler dans lindiffrence totale .
Les USA sont une  rfrence valable uniquement aux USA.

----------


## el_slapper

> moins de ne pas comprendre les choses je ne vois pas pourquoi ce serait dans l'intrt de la force publique de laisser casser les choses.
> L il faudrait m'expliquer.


Si ils ont les ordres de laisser faire parce-que a arrange le pouvoir en place (peu importe sa couleur, d'ailleurs, tous ont pratiqu cette mthode) de "montrer" que ses opposants ne sont que de la racaille qui casse tout au lieu de manifester paisiblement.

----------


## Gunny

> Si ils ont les ordres de laisser faire parce-que a arrange le pouvoir en place (peu importe sa couleur, d'ailleurs, tous ont pratiqu cette mthode) de "montrer" que ses opposants ne sont que de la racaille qui casse tout au lieu de manifester paisiblement.


C'est trs embtant pour le pouvoir d'avoir une manifestation tout  fait pacifique. a donne de la lgitimit au mouvement, a donne envie aux manifestants de revenir et on ne peut pas envoyer la police leur taper dessus sans passer pour le mchant.

----------


## Cincinnatus

> a devient n'importe quoi
> 
> Le truc pnible c'est qu'aux USA des gens essaient de monter des histoires avec rien du tout, par exemple quand on voit les vidos de l'arrestation de Jacob Blake on voit que les tirs de la police taient justifis  100%. Il a clairement rsist lors de son interpellation et il a essay de rcuprer une arme dans sa voiture.


Le truc pnible ce sont tes commentaires  rallonge que je lis plus entirement depuis longtemps. D'habitude je laisse pisser, mais l ! Impossible de louper, a a t repris depuis.
*
7 balles dans le dos c'est une tentative de meurtre*. Point.


J'oubliais : 

[QUOTE=Ryu2000;11612056]a doit tre impressionnant de voir un policier se promener avec un fusil-mitrailleur, a rappelle un peu l'opration sentinelle aprs des attaques terroristes.[/QUOTE]

Wikipedia : Un *fusil*-*mitrailleur* est un fusil automatique  canon lourd destin  apporter un appui feu aux fantassins. D'un encombrement proche de la mitrailleuse lgre,...

Le jour o un policier portera une mitrailleuse lgre, il n'y aura plus personne dans les rues... Cette confusion Fusil d'assaut/ Fusil-mitrailleur, c'est typiquement le genre de faute commise par les chanes d'"information".

----------


## Ryu2000

> La cela sonne mieux


Je ne vois pas de diffrence avec ou sans "mais".




> C'est la loi du farwest quoi ...


C'est le protocole, quand les policiers te demandent 50 fois de t'arrter, tu te soumets sinon tu te fais tirer dessus. Comme disait Sergent Pepper : "This is the law".











Aux USA quand la police te demande quelque chose il faut le faire (bon l en loccurrence ce n'tait pas protocolaire, des policiers se sont juste emball pour rien) :
USA. La police tue un homme sourd qui n'entend pas les ordres




> Qu'a 3 flics on arrive pas  maitriser un individu non arm sans le tuer, ca montre que la formation ou les procdures ne sont pas correctes.


Apparemment il y a eu un problme avec le taser, les policiers ont essay de l'utiliser  plusieurs reprises et le criminel continuait de marcher au lieu de tomber par terre.




> - le mec va vers sa voiture, il n'a pas encore d'arme  la main, il n'est pas encore dangereux.


Dans le protocole US ce n'est pas a, si un type s'approche d'une arme c'est qu'il est dangereux et il faut absolument l'arrter avant qu'il ne la rcupre.




> Dans un dbit de boissons alcoolises ,par nature ,on ne peut contrler un bonhomme qui a trop bu ou est mch,c'est  absurde.


Ce n'est pas parce que c'est un bar qu'il y a forcment une personne qui a trop bu. Il y a mme des gens qui vont dans des bars et qui ne consomment pas de boisson alcoolis.
Que ce soit dans un bar, un restaurant, un cinma, un magasin, une salle de sport, une piscine, etc, a fait chier tout le monde de devoir porter un masque.

D'un ct, si tout le monde se faisait infecter on pourrait revivre normalement. Il parait qu'il y a une histoire d'immunit collective si 60% des individus sont infects  ::P: 
De toute faon les masques ne doivent pas tant limiter la contamination que a, vu que presque personne ne respecte le protocole. (en principe il ne faut pas enlever puis remettre le mme masque)




> Dans un resto , le port du masque est inutile


Thoriquement une serveuse infect pourrait te contaminer en t'ternuant dessus, ou pire tu pourrais infecter une serveuse en passant ta commande.




> Les USA  sont un pays  de gens ou la violence meurtrire est un sport national


Il faut regarder le documentaire "Bowling For Columbine", pour beaucoup de spcialiste la violence aux USA vient des mdias.




> On voit chaque anne des centaines de meurtres ,des tueries se drouler dans lindiffrence totale .


Dans les statistiques ont voit que gnralement ce sont des noirs qui tuent des noirs.




> Les USA sont une rfrence valable uniquement aux USA.


Le problme c'est que certains essaient d'importer le mouvement Black Lives Matters en France  ::(: 




> C'est trs embtant pour le pouvoir d'avoir une manifestation tout  fait pacifique.


Lors des manifestations gilets jaunes le gouvernement et les mdias ont amalgam les manifestants avec les casseurs, mais ce n'est pas systmatiquement le cas :
VOITURE POUR HANDICAP RETOURNE, BUS CAILLASS : LES ANTIFAS FONT DGNRER LA MANIFESTATION DES SOIGNANTS



> Une infirmire, soutenue par des collgues, s'en est prise, en larmes,  eux : Vous avez mis notre manif en l'air, vous tes des cons!

----------


## tanaka59

> Je ne vois pas de diffrence avec ou sans "mais".


J'ai dj fait un stage de comm ou l'intervenant expliquait que l'utilisation du "mais" peut faire devenir un dbat conflictuel . Donc tendu .

En gros utiliser "mais" c'est un peu "j'en ai rien  faire de ton argumentation" ... 

Ne pas l'utiliser le "mais" est une manire plus " poli " d'viter de rentrer dans une situation de confrontation. Eviter aussi de laisser transparatre une certaine idologie ou tiquette qu'on veut coller  l'individu. 

Tu as le droit de pas tre d'accord, de pas aimer ce que dit l'adversaire ... Tu peux conserver aussi une certaines neutralit .

En balanant des "mais"  tour de bras , ton adversaire se fait un malin plaisir  essayer de contre dire .

Sans "mais" on se base plus sur les faits, que ce que l'on pense. Ce qui est plus difficilement contestable.  ::mrgreen:: 

Puis "oui mais, oui mais", c'est un comme le "moi je moi je" ... cela fait aussi goste (je trouve personnellement) .

----------


## Jon Shannow

> J'ai dj fait un stage de comm ou l'intervenant expliquait que l'utilisation du "mais" peut faire devenir un dbat conflictuel . Donc tendu .
> 
> En gros utiliser "mais" c'est un peu "j'en ai rien  faire de ton argumentation" ... 
> 
> Ne pas l'utiliser le "mais" est une manire plus " poli " d'viter de rentrer dans une situation de confrontation. Eviter aussi de laisser transparatre une certaine idologie ou tiquette qu'on veut coller  l'individu. 
> 
> Tu as le droit de pas tre d'accord, de pas aimer ce que dit l'adversaire ... Tu peux conserver aussi une certaines neutralit .
> 
> En balanant des "mais"  tour de bras , ton adversaire se fait un malin plaisir  essayer de contre dire .
> ...


Oui, mais, moi je...  ::ptdr::

----------


## Ryu2000

> En gros utiliser "mais" c'est un peu "j'en ai rien  faire de ton argumentation" ...


Ok. Je voulais juste indiquer une diffrence ou une opposition : la violence dans la police ce n'est pas la rgle.

Bon sinon pour revenir aux vrais sujets  ::P: 
Coronavirus : une vague de faillites menace la France cet automne



> Aprs cinq mois de rpit accord par les pouvoirs publics, les entreprises qui ne peuvent pas rgler leurs factures ont dsormais 45 jours pour se dclarer en cessation de paiements auprs du tribunal de commerce. Mcaniquement, les dfaillances vont augmenter dans les prochaines semaines.


 partir de demain il faut porter un masque en entreprise, il y a des drogations :
Port du masque obligatoire en entreprise : l'excutif dvoile les drogations



> Dans les cas o la drogation est possible, le salari qui est  son poste de travail peut ranger son masque  certains moments de la journe et continuer son activit. Il n'a pas la possibilit de quitter son masque pendant toute la dure de la journe de travail , peut-on lire dans la version du protocole national soumis aux syndicats et au patronat pour ultimes remarques avant publication en fin de journe ce lundi.


======
En parlant de violence :
"Ensauvagement de la socit" : Grald Darmanin "a tout  fait raison d'utiliser" ce terme estime Marlne Schiappa



> "*Nous assistons  une crise de l'autorit. Il faut stopper l'ensauvagement d'une certaine partie de la socit. Il faut raffirmer l'autorit de l'tat, et ne rien laisser passer*", avait alors dit le ministre de l'Intrieur  la veille d'un dplacement  Nice sur le thme de l'inscurit.
> 
> "Je crois que c'est le rle du ministre Intrieur d'avoir des mots forts et d'tre offensifs, a ajout Marlne Schiappa, S'il y a bien une personne en France dont on attend qu'elle regarde la situation avec lucidit et qu'elle soit combative, c'est le ministre de l'Intrieur."


a parle des attentats de Janvier 2015 en ce moment :
8000 PERSONNES FICHES POUR RADICALISATION: DARMANIN DRESSE L'TAT DE LA MENACE TERRORISTE EN FRANCE



> Actuellement, la France compte dans ses prisons 505 dtenus recenss comme "terroristes islamistes", a ajout Grald Darmanin, avant de dplorer la prsence de "702 dtenus de droit commun" aujourd'hui souponns de radicalisation.

----------


## MABROUKI

> Ce n'est pas parce que c'est un bar qu'il y a forcment une personne qui a trop bu. Il y a mme des gens qui vont dans des bars et qui ne consomment pas de boisson alcoolis.
> Que ce soit dans un bar, un restaurant, un cinma, un magasin, une salle de sport, une piscine, etc, a fait chier tout le monde de devoir porter un masque.
> 
> D'un ct, si tout le monde se faisait infecter on pourrait revivre normalement. Il parait qu'il y a une histoire d'immunit collective si 60% des individus sont infects 
> De toute faon les masques ne doivent pas tant limiter la contamination que a, vu que presque personne ne respecte le protocole. (en principe il ne faut pas enlever puis remettre le mme masque)
> 
> 
> Thoriquement une serveuse infect pourrait te contaminer en t'ternuant dessus, ou pire tu pourrais infecter une serveuse en passant ta commande.


Un bar est un bar  ,point barre.
S'il sert autre chose  ,en France il affiche l'enseigne Caf-Bar.
Les gens qui ne consomment pas de boissons alcooliss vont dans un Caf-Bar ou ils peuvent prendre  un caf ,un caf crme,une tisane ou des limonades ou de l'eau minrale.
Par contre dans un bar il y a forcement quelques personnes qui se bourrent et c'est un tort majeur pour une personne sense de les contrarier  ,voire de les interpeller.
De surcrot   l'alcool  tue tout.
Quant  " si tout le monde se faisait infecter on pourrait revivre normalement" ,a  s'appelle  gurir le mal par le mal.

Pour la restauration  qui ne peut tre interdite ni rgente, le seul remde c'est des plats  emporter.

----------


## tanaka59

La Hongrie referme ces frontires : https://www.rts.ch/info/monde/115617...-le-monde.html

Faire un trajet Reste de l'UE<>  Roumanie en voiture va savrer compliqu ... A moins de passer par la Grce en bateau et via lItalie ?

----------


## Ryu2000

> De surcrot   l'alcool  tue tout.


La plupart des gens ont besoin d'une drogue, a peut-tre le grignotage, le tabac, la TV, l'alcool, le sport, les rseaux sociaux, la religion, le sexe, les mdicaments, etc.
Tu peux aller de temps en temps dans un bar boire un verre et rentrer chez toi, de toute faon  6 la bire, tu ne vas pas en boire 12...
L'alcool a toute petite dose ce n'est pas trs mauvais,  l'poque les mdecins conseillaient un verre de vin rouge par jour.  ::P: 




> Quant  " si tout le monde se faisait infecter on pourrait revivre normalement" ,a  s'appelle  gurir le mal par le mal.


Ouais enfin l a s'appelle "immunit collective", c'est expliqu l :
Immunit collective et Covid-19 : dfinition, quel taux en France ?



> En dconfinant la population, la France participe  l'acquisition d'une immunit collective. Petit  petit, des personnes confines chez elles sortent, se retrouvent au contact d'autres personnes potentiellement porteuses du virus, *sont en contact avec le virus et dveloppent des anticorps pour le combattre et s'immuniser*.


Il y a beaucoup de gens qui ont eu la maladie et qui ont gurit sans s'en apercevoir.
Pour une minorit a a t trs violent, ils ne pouvaient plus respirer et ils sont morts, en revanche aujourd'hui pour la majorit des infect, le SARS-CoV-2 est moins violent qu'un rhume.
C'est dangereux quand t'es obse, diabtique, vieux, ou si t'as des problmes de cur ou de poumon, cela dit il y a beaucoup d'asymptomatiques. normment de gens sont malade sans le savoir.




> Pour la restauration  qui ne peut tre interdite ni rgente, le seul remde c'est des plats  emporter.


D'aprs moi il faudrait plutt autoriser la densit de client maximale, ne plus avoir  porter le masque,  la limite les clients devront se laver les mains avec une solution hydroalcoolique en entrant et ils devront tousser dans leur coude.
Par contre il faut que les faibles n'y aillent pas, au cas o. Apparemment pour la plupart des gens le SARS-CoV-2 ce n'est pas grand chose, mais pour certains c'est plus risqu.




> Faire un trajet Reste de l'UE<>  Roumanie en voiture va savrer compliqu ...


Et alors ? (de toute faon il doit y avoir moyen de passer par la Slovaquie, ou l'Ukraine, ou la Serbie, ou la Bulgarie)
a concerne peu de monde et il faut faire des efforts il y a une pandmie. On ne sait jamais des fois que les voyageurs transportent d'autres souches de la maladie. Remarque c'est peut-tre un peu tard... Mais la prochaine fois il faudra fermer toutes les frontires extrmement vite, moins il y a des gens qui voyagent moins le virus voyage.

====
Prsidentielle 2022 : Estrosi appelle la droite  passer un accord avec Macron



> Pour ne pas gcher tous les talents de la droite, passons un accord avec Emmanuel Macron pour qu'il soit notre candidat commun  la prsidentielle et que ceux-ci puissent participer au redressement de notre pays , explique le maire de Nice dans un entretien au Figaro.


Si a se trouve un socialiste va dire pareil "pour ne pas gcher les talent de la gauche, passons un accord avec Emmanuel Macron"  ::ptdr::  ::ptdr::  ::ptdr:: 
C'est impressionnant de voir la dgringolade du PS et de l'UMP depuis 2017. Je ne sais pas comment on va faire pour lire un parti pire que le PS, l'UMP et LREM en 2022.

Netanyahu ne vas apprcier :
Liban: le pas de deux dEmmanuel Macron avec le Hezbollah



> Mais le reprsentant du Parti de Dieu pro-iranien, qui domine la scne politique grce  son arsenal militaire, nen voulut point  Macron. Et pour cause! Il eut droit,  lissue de la rencontre,  un apart de huit minutes avec le chef de ltat. *Premire fois depuis la naissance du Hezbollah, en 1982, quun prsident franais changeait en direct avec un de ses membres. Cela quivaut  une reconnaissance internationale*, se flicitait quelques jours aprs un proche de la mouvance, classe terroriste par les tats-Unis, la Grande-Bretagne et lAllemagne.


J'aime bien quand la France ne suit pas les autres (surtout les USA et isral). Je trouve a intressant de dire "pour nous le Hezbollah est un parti politique et non pas un groupe terroriste".

C'est bizarre que des libanais attendent quelque chose de la part de Macron alors qu'il gre super mal la France.
Liban. Le Hezbollah prt  discuter dun nouveau  pacte politique  propos par Paris

=====
Turquie : Recep Tayyip Erdogan sen prend aux dirigeants grecs et franais,  cupides et incomptents 



> Dans cette crise, la France a affich son soutien  la Grce en renforant sa prsence militaire en Mditerrane orientale. Vendredi, le prsident franais Emmanuel Macron a dit souhaiter rengager un  dialogue constructif  avec la Turquie, mais dfendu une  politique de la ligne rouge  ds quil sagit  de la souverainet en Mditerrane .
> 
> Le ministre turc des Affaires trangres a vivement dnonc dimanche les propos dEmmanuel Macron.  Ceux qui croient tracer des lignes rouges ne feront que constater notre dtermination , a indiqu son porte-parole, Hami Aksoy.  Il est temps, pour ceux qui se voient dans un miroir grossissant, daccepter la ralit : lpoque o les imprialistes traaient les lignes sur les mappemondes est rvolue , a-t-il ajout.


On dirait qu'il y a des tensions qui augmentent en ce moment.

----------


## tanaka59

> ====
> Prsidentielle 2022 : Estrosi appelle la droite  passer un accord avec Macron
> 
> 
> Si a se trouve un socialiste va dire pareil "pour ne pas gcher les talent de la gauche, passons un accord avec Emmanuel Macron" 
> C'est impressionnant de voir la dgringolade du PS et de l'UMP depuis 2017. Je ne sais pas comment on va faire pour lire un parti pire que le PS, l'UMP et LREM en 2022.


Les LR vont se flinguer ... comme LREM ... 

C'est politiquement risqu pour un parti  l'agonie de dire "on se rallie  un parti au pouvoir ... qui est contest". 

Genre EELV et le PS qui n'a pas russi ... ou EELV et le front de gauche .

----------


## Ryu2000

> un parti  l'agonie de dire "on se rallie  un parti au pouvoir ... .


Pour l'instant ce n'est que l'opinion d'un type, le chef de LR pourrait lui rpondre "Hey machin tu vas te calmer tout de suite, ton opinion tu sais o tu peux te la carrer !".
Cela dit apparemment le chef de l'LR c'est Christian Jacob et il semblerait qu'il soit pote avec Christian Estrosi.

Aprs c'est peut-tre de la stratgie, LR est peut-tre en train de se dire "on ne fera jamais mieux qu'avec Fillon, on n'a aucune chance de gagner les prochaines lctions alors il faut qu'on essaie de placer des gars chez LREM".
Peut-tre qu'Estrosi rve d'une place de ministre dans l'quipe de Macron, un peu comme Bayrou :
Dmission de Franois Bayrou, affaire Ferrand: limpossible dmarrage du quinquennat Macron
Alliance avec Emmanuel Macron et phmre ministre de la Justice (2017)

Il revient :
Emmanuel Macron ressuscite Franois Bayrou en haut-commissaire au Plan

En 2017 on aurait dit qu'il y avait un arrangement :
- Bayrou devait donner comme consigne de voter pour Macron
- Macron devait donner une place de ministre  Bayrou
Puis aprs Macron a fait en sorte de dgager Bayrou en utilisant la justice.
Le 17 mai 2017 il est nomm ministre, le 19 mai 2017 une audience fixe la date de son procs.

----------


## ABCIWEB

Bonjour,

Un peu d'air avec *Diane Meur* et la prsentation de son roman "Sous le ciel des hommes", un roman poustouflant, culott et politique comme le prsente *Kathleen Evin*. Vous pouvez retrouver cet interview ici sur France inter.

Deux pages de ce roman sont lues dans cette mission. Je vous recopie la premire, c'est tout  fait dans notre sujet :

"Un systme en apparence rationnel, peut dvelopper  terme des consquences si nocives que le raisonnement irrfutable aprs coup se rvle dment. 

Exemple, l'agriculture intensive du dernier demi sicle, prsente au dpart comme une solution miracle pour nourrir l'humanit  moindre frais, et qui a provoqu au niveau sanitaire, social, environnemental, des dgts peut-tre irrversibles. La leon pourtant n'a pas t entendue. Le mme calcul imparable continu de nous tre brandi: "Voyez comme le systme fonctionne, voyez comme il prospre". Et le fait est que jusqu'ici il a plus ou moins fonctionn.

Il a fonctionn tant qu'il y avait encore de larges pans du monde  piller, terres vierges, ressources naturelles, de larges pans de la population mondiale  exploiter, colonies, pays  main d'oeuvre bon march, de nouveaux marchs  conqurir, anciens blocs de l'est, classe moyenne des pays mergents, tandis que mcanisation et automatisation semblaient promettre le dgagement sans fin de marges supplmentaires.

Bien sr qu'un objet produit moins cher se vendra mieux, sera plus comptitif, un enfant le comprendrait. Ce que ne comprendra peut-tre pas un enfant, c'est qu'on tienne pour allant de soi cette comptition dans laquelle nous serions parat-il engag. Qui en a dcid ? Vers quoi tend-elle, sinon vers le but final de toute comptition, dpartager une poigne de gagnants et beaucoup, beaucoup de perdants. 

Ce qu'un enfant comprendra encore moins, et on l'en flicite, c'est comment cela pourrait matriellement se prolonger pass un certain point. Or ce point est clairement en passe d'tre atteint. La nature crie grce, tous les perdants commencent  payer le moins cher au prix fort. Sous le rouleau compresseur d'un unique principe, vendre toujours plus en rduisant toujours les cots, s'miettent structures sociales, espces vivantes, ou simple facult de penser.

A petite chelle, un projet aussi absurdement conu, et avec si peu d'gards pour ses suites  court terme, vaudrait  son concepteur d'tre aussitt licenci ou intern. A grande chelle pourtant, son normit mme, fait son autorit. Comme les habits neufs de l'empereur que nul ne voit parce qu'il n'existe pas, mais que tous admirent bien haut parce qu'il serait norme, impensable que l'empereur soit nu."

...

*Kathleen Evin* dira plus loin : "...il nous dmontre l'endroit o justement on peut cesser de participer  cette destruction de notre monde, de nous-mmes, de la socit, c'est la perversit du systme. C'est  dire que pour fonctionner, le systme a besoin de l'assentiment des gens. Et c'est parce que l'on consent chaque jour  des petites choses qui  la fin du mois font des grandes choses, qu'on est soumis et que l'on a l'impression d'tre comme des animaux dans un entonnoir et de ne pas pouvoir en sortir. Quand on cesse d'accepter, on recommence  respirer,  vivre." Et elle citera galement Kafka : "Il faut savoir faire le bond en dehors du rang des assassins".

Un trs bon moment de radio et un excellent livre qui rsume trs bien notre socit actuelle, la supercherie et les dangers de la religion nolibrale, avec la description des points cl (entre autre psychologiques) qui lui permet de se rpandre en dtruisant la plante et nous avec.

----------


## Jipt

> Et elle citera galement Kafka : "Il faut savoir faire le bond en dehors du rang des assassins".



Gb, _L'An01_




> Un trs bon moment de radio et un excellent livre qui rsume trs bien notre socit actuelle, la supercherie et les dangers de la religion nolibrale, avec la description des points cl (entre autre psychologiques) qui lui permet de se rpandre pour dtruire la plante et nous avec.


Ce qui n'est pourtant pas le but, donc mha, _ se rpandre en dtruisant la_  , effet collatral.

----------


## Ryu2000

> l'agriculture intensive du dernier demi sicle, prsente au dpart comme une solution miracle pour nourrir l'humanit  moindre frais, et qui a provoqu au niveau sanitaire, social, environnemental, des dgts peut-tre irrversibles.


Ouais et d'ailleurs dans la version officielle les scientifiques qui ont trouv un procd pour fixer, de faon conomique, le diazote atmosphrique sous forme d'ammoniac, sont des supers stars qui ont sauv l'humanit ("sans les engrais azots on n'aurait pas pu nourrir toute la plante") :
Histoire du procd Haber-Bosch



> L'histoire du procd Haber-Bosch dbute avec l'invention du procd de chimie homonyme  l'aube du xxe sicle. Le procd Haber-Bosch permet de fixer, de faon conomique, le diazote atmosphrique sous forme d'ammoniac, lequel permet  son tour la synthse de diffrents explosifs et engrais azots.  ce double titre, du point de vue dmographique, *c'est probablement le plus important procd industriel jamais mis au point durant le xxe sicle*.


Aujourd'hui certains pensent qu'il est possible de rcolter plus sans utiliser de produit. (mais il faut produire des varits locales et faire de de la permaculture)

En parlant de production de nourriture :
Gaspillage : 41,2 tonnes de nourriture jetes chaque seconde dans le monde
Pour nourrir l'humanit, il suffirait de moins gaspiller




> Il a fonctionn tant qu'il y avait encore de larges pans du monde  piller, terres vierges, ressources naturelles, de larges pans de la population mondiale  exploiter


Aujourd'hui il y a des gens qui aimeraient bien exploiter les clandestins en les payant moins que le SMIC.
Plein d'Afghans, de Soudanais, d'rythrens sont entrs en Europe illgalement en se faisant passer pour des rfugis syriens. Donc on ne manque de main d'oeuvre non qualifi.

L c'est le ct lgal :
Emploi de migrants dans la restauration : "Nous avons besoin de personnel que nous n'avons pas en France"



> Embaucher des migrants pour pallier la pnurie de personnel, voil ce que proposent au gouvernement les professionnels de la restauration et de l'htellerie. Les syndicats du secteur voquent entre 100 000 et 130 000 emplois  pourvoir immdiatement. Ils seraient trop pnibles pour trouver preneurs. "Aujourd'hui, un demandeur d'asile ne peut pas occuper un emploi avant neuf mois", explique, lundi 6 aot sur franceinfo, Aurlien Tach, dput LREM du Val d'Oise et auteur d'un rapport sur l'intgration des immigrs en France.







> Vers quoi tend-elle, sinon vers le but final de toute comptition, dpartager une poigne de gagnants et beaucoup, beaucoup de perdants.


C'est lobjectif du mondialisme. Il y a une super classe qui possde toute la richesse (les 1%) et le reste de l'humanit s'appauvrit.
Les travailleurs chinois ont gagn des droits, donc maintenant les usines partent en Inde parce que c'est devenu moins cher.




> C'est  dire que pour fonctionner, le systme a besoin de l'assentiment des gens. Et c'est parce que l'on consent chaque jour  des petites choses qui  la fin du mois font des grandes choses, qu'on est soumis et que l'on a l'impression d'tre comme des animaux dans un entonnoir et de ne pas pouvoir en sortir.


Il y a des survivalistes qui sont sortis du systme, ils ont cr des communauts et en ce moment ils doivent tre en train de faire leur stock de conserve d'haricots verts.

====
L avec la crise conomique qui va s'aggraver on va peut-tre moins consommer, donc moins polluer.
La pandmie de Covid-19 plonge lconomie mondiale dans une rcession record



> LInde a annonc une chute record de son PIB (− 23,9 %), tandis quen Europe le Royaume-Uni subit la pire rcession du continent, avec une baisse de 20,4 % au deuxime trimestre. LAustralie est entre en rcession aprs trois dcennies de croissance. La seule claircie dans la grisaille est venue de la deuxime puissance conomique mondiale, la Chine, qui est parvenue  viter la rcession en endiguant lpidmie.


La zone euro bascule dans la dflation, le chmage bondit

----------


## Ryu2000

> Netanyahu ne vas apprcier :
> Liban: le pas de deux dEmmanuel Macron avec le Hezbollah


Macron non plus n'a pas apprci visiblement :
"Ce que vous avez fait est grave" : au Liban, la colre d'Emmanuel Macron contre un journaliste franais



> Quelle information publie par le journaliste a-t-elle pu ainsi mettre en colre le prsident de la Rpublique ? Selon nos sources, il s'agit d'un article publi par Le Figaro le 30 aot, relatif  l'action du prsident franais au Liban depuis l'explosion  Beyrouth, intitul "*Le pas de deux d'Emmanuel Macron avec le Hezbollah*".


C'est vrai qu' cause de cette article Macron pourrait avoir des problmes avec isral et les USA.

===
Il y a des fministes qui ne doivent pas tre contentes :
Une enqute pour "trafic d'influence" visant Grald Darmanin  nouveau classe sans suite par le parquet de Paris



> Une plainte avait t dpose pour "abus de faiblesse" aprs qu'une habitante de Tourcoing (Nord) a affirm avoir t incite  *avoir une relation sexuelle avec Grald Darmanin, alors maire de la ville, pour obtenir un logement et un emploi*. Mais mi-juillet, l'association "Pourvoir fministe" avait demand  la justice de rexaminer les faits, constitutifs selon elle d'un "trafic d'influence".
> (...)
> Le ministre de l'Intrieur reste par ailleurs vis par une information judiciaire pour viol, relance en juin aprs une longue bataille procdurale.


Peut-tre que pour la justice c'est un change de bons procds tout a fait protocolaire.

----------


## benjani13

> Peut-tre que pour la justice c'est un change de bons procds tout a fait protocolaire.


La corruption est devenue protocolaire en France? (et je ne veux pas de rponse  base : "ouai mais a existe par tout <insert more blabla>").

Car Darmanin n'a pas le choix. Soit il a abus d'une ou de plusieurs femmes en leur imposant un rapport sexuel et c'est du viol. Soit ces rapports (reconnus par Darmanin) sont consentis et de l'ordre de l'change de bons procd, et a s'appelle ni plus ni moins que de la corruption active.

----------


## Ryu2000

> La corruption est devenue protocolaire en France?


Je suis plutt satisfait de ma blague. Elle pourrait triggered une fministe hystrique.  ::zoubi:: 

Pour cette histoire la justice a dcide qu'il n'y avait pas d'abus de faiblesse ni de trafic d'influence, mais il y a une autre histoire, peut-tre qu'il sera condamn pour viol.

----------


## benjani13

> Je suis plutt satisfait de ma blague. Elle pourrait triggered une fministe hystrique. 
> 
> Pour cette histoire la justice a dcide qu'il n'y avait pas d'abus de faiblesse ni de trafic d'influence, mais il y a une autre histoire, peut-tre qu'il sera condamn pour viol.


Ok, la justice a donn et continuera de donner ses jugements. Mais que la justice ne qualifie pas des faits ne signifie pas qu'ils n'ont pas exist. On pourrait ne rien reprocher lgalement  Darmanin, a n'empchera pas qu'on a un ministre qui potentiellement fera sauter un dossier compromettant ou donnera des bonnes faveurs en change d'une bonne turlute. C'est inacceptable.

----------


## Darkzinus

A noter qu'une "mauvaise" turlute ne diminue pas la gravit des faits reprochs.

(Je sais o est la sortie)

----------


## Ryu2000

> un ministre qui potentiellement fera sauter un dossier


Effectivement vu sous cet angle ce n'est pas gnial.
Il faut esprer qu'aucune jeune femme ne lui demande un service important.  ::fem::  (comme maintenant tout le monde sait qu'il aime bien tre pay avec des relations sexuelles, peut-tre qu'il est trs sollicit, il faudra qu'il vite d'envoyer des vidos, a pourrait finir comme pour Benjamin Griveaux)
Quelque part Darmanin c'est un petit Weinstein : "je peux te rendre service mais il va falloir coucher avec moi". Ils font parti de ceux qui profitent de leur position.

======
Lembarrassant dpart dune conseillre dEric Dupond-Moretti



> Plus gnant encore, mme si aucun lment formel ne permet aujourdhui de ltayer, ce renvoi vient nourrir la question dune possible intervention politique. Charlotte Bilger est en effet la juge qui a mis en examen, le 6 dcembre 2019, le prsident du MoDem, Franois Bayrou, et plus dune dizaine dlus ou de cadres du parti pour  complicit de dtournement de fonds publics . Un des membres du parti, Rmi Decout-Paolini, occupe dailleurs le poste de directeur adjoint du cabinet du ministre de la justice.
> 
> Proche du prsident de la Rpublique,* Franois Bayrou, qui navait pas t avare de pressions sur la magistrate au cours de linstruction*, doit pour sa part tre nomm, jeudi 3 septembre, haut-commissaire au Plan et  la prospective.

----------


## MABROUKI

> Effectivement vu sous cet angle ce n'est pas gnial.
> Il faut esprer qu'aucune jeune femme ne lui demande un service important.  (comme maintenant tout le monde sait qu'il aime bien tre pay avec des relations sexuelles, peut-tre qu'il est trs sollicit, il faudra qu'il vite d'envoyer des vidos, a pourrait finir comme pour Benjamin Griveaux)
> Quelque part Darmanin c'est un petit Weinstein : "je peux te rendre service mais il va falloir coucher avec moi". Ils font parti de ceux qui profitent de leur position.
> 
> ======
> Lembarrassant dpart dune conseillre dEric Dupond-Moretti


Un ministre qui rend service dans l'exercice de ses fonctions c'est du favoritisme et le favoritisme, le clientlisme sont des maux sociaux  appels CORRUPTION (la corruption n'pas besoin dtre une rtribution  financire indue , c'est toute rtribution indue  en monnaie,en nature ou services en change d'une autre rtribution indue pour le corrupteur).
Ces  changes  de service en dehors de la sphre lgale sont punis par la loi (corrupteur et corrompu se tiennent la barbichette devant les juges) car ils privent de leurs droits potentiels  des citoyens honntes respectueux des lois.
Si  ce Ministre est  convaincu de ces faits ,il devrait tre entaul.
Par  ailleurs  ces adversaires politiques  sont  lafft et pourraient  bien lui envoyer "une corruptrice professionnelle" pour le piger .

----------


## Ryu2000

> Ces  changes  de service en dehors de la sphre lgale sont punis par la loi


Le jour o un ministre ne fera rien d'illgal il tombera de la neige...
Tu ne peux pas monter aussi haut dans la hirarchie en restant propre.
Il y a trs peu de condamnations parce qu'ils font partis de rseaux, ils ont des potes juges, etc. Mais ils sont un peu prs tous pourri. (je ne sais pas si c'est comme a partout, mais en tout cas en France c'est clairement le cas)

Le maire d'un village de 600 habitants n'est probablement pas corrompu, mais si il se met  frquenter des politiciens, a peut mal finir...

On a l'impression que certains ministres consomment de la cocane, boivent des cocktails et font n'importe quoi :
Christophe Castaner en bote de nuit : qui est la jeune femme que le ministre a embrasse ?

----------


## MABROUKI

> Le jour o un ministre ne fera rien d'illgal il tombera de la neige...
> Tu ne peux pas monter aussi haut dans la hirarchie en restant propre.
> Il y a trs peu de condamnations parce qu'ils font partis de rseaux, ils ont des potes juges, etc. Mais ils sont un peu prs tous pourri. (je ne sais pas si c'est comme a partout, mais en tout cas en France c'est clairement le cas)
> 
> Le maire d'un village de 600 habitants n'est probablement pas corrompu, mais si il se met  frquenter des politiciens, a peut mal finir...
> 
> On a l'impression que certains ministres consomment de la cocane, boivent des cocktails et font n'importe quoi :
> Christophe Castaner en bote de nuit : qui est la jeune femme que le ministre a embrasse ?


Je ne dis pas qu'il n' y a pas ou il n' y aura pas de futurs politicards corrompus.La corruption des choses fait partie de la nature des choses.
C"est partout pareil depuis le nolithique ,les chefs sont tents par leur entourage et leurs adversaires .
Ce  que je veux  dire c'est que la justice doit etre sans merci quand un chef est convaincu de corruption,que les faits l'accablent.
Faute d'une telle justice , la politique  devient de l'arbitraire royal.
Le probleme  de fond  est donc report sur la magistrature.

----------


## tanaka59

Bonsoir




> On a l'impression que certains ministres consomment de la cocane, boivent des cocktails et font n'importe quoi :
> Christophe Castaner en bote de nuit : qui est la jeune femme que le ministre a embrasse ?


Aprs la b***  griveaux, le biscuit  castaner  ::aie::   ::mouarf::   ::ptdr::   ::mrgreen::

----------


## Ryu2000

> Le probleme  de fond  est donc report sur la magistrature.


Parfois il arrive que des coupables se fassent condamner :
Cahuzac :  Je nai jamais dispos dun compte en Suisse. Jamais
Fraude fiscale : Jrme Cahuzac condamn  quatre ans de prison, dont deux avec sursis

Patrick et Isabelle Balkany condamns  5 et 4 ans de prison en appel pour blanchiment

Parfois la justice s'emballe, comme avec Fillon et Melenchon.




> Aprs


C'est plutt avant puisque a s'est pass en mars 2019.
Benjamin Griveaux a du passer un sale confinement, sa femme ne devait pas tre trs contente.

===
La France s'endette rapidement :
Ce que contient le plan de relance de 100 milliards d'euros prsent ce jeudi par le gouvernement



> Intitul sobrement "France Relance", ce plan d'un montant de 100 milliards d'euros (*soit prs de 4 fois plus que le plan mis en place lors de la crise conomique de 2008*) doit permettre de retrouver en 2022 le niveau de richesse d'avant crise. Une contre-attaque  l'invitable contraction du PIB  cause de l'pidmie de coronavirus, le gouvernement prvoyant une rcession de 11% pour l'anne 2020.


Inscurit : Bernard Cazeneuve tacle les "choix" faits par Nicolas Sarkozy "quand il tait en situation de responsabilit"



> "Il dpendait de Nicolas Sarkozy de ne pas supprimer 13 000 emplois dans la police et la gendarmerie quand il tait prsident de la Rpublique. Il dpendait de Nicolas Sarkozy de ne pas supprimer 14 units de forces mobiles quand il tait prsident de la Rpublique. Il dpendait de Nicolas Sarkozy de ne pas faire une rforme du renseignement qui a supprim les renseignements gnreux et priv le ministre de l'Intrieur de la possibilit d'identifier les signaux faibles, a insist  l'ancien ministre de l'Intrieur. Il dpendait de Nicolas Sarkozy de ne pas supprimer la direction de la formation de la police nationale. Il dpendait de lui de ne pas supprimer quatre coles de formation de la police en France. Tout cela dpendait de lui. Donc, il a tout  fait raison", a poursuivi Bernard Cazeneuve. "Vous avez donc une petite ide de ce que je pense des choix qu'il a pu faire lorsqu'il tait en situation", a-t-il conclu ironiquement.

----------


## Gunny

> Je ne dis pas qu'il n' y a pas ou il n' y aura pas de futurs politicards corrompus.La corruption des choses fait partie de la nature des choses.
> C"est partout pareil depuis le nolithique ,les chefs sont tents par leur entourage et leurs adversaires .
> Ce  que je veux  dire c'est que la justice doit etre sans merci quand un chef est convaincu de corruption,que les faits l'accablent.
> Faute d'une telle justice , la politique  devient de l'arbitraire royal.
> Le probleme  de fond  est donc report sur la magistrature.


J'avais lu quelque part rcemment que pour qu'un systme politique fonctionne, le plus important est que ceux qui le dirige doivent rendre des comptes et prendre leurs responsabilit. La nature du systme importe peu au final, mme un conseil des sages fonctionne s'il rend des comptes aux citoyens/sujets/membres de la tribu.
En France on a clairement dpass ce stade depuis un bout de temps.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> "je peux te rendre service mais il va falloir coucher avec moi".


a me rappelle un sketch d'une jeune humoriste, (mais je ne me souviens plus de laquelle), dans lequel il est dit : 
-Producteur : "Tu sais pour certaine, il est ncessaire de coucher pour russir"
-jeune actrice : "Oui, et pour certain, il faut avoir russi pour coucher"...
 ::mouarf::

----------


## halaster08

> J'avais lu quelque part rcemment que pour qu'un systme politique fonctionne, le plus important est que ceux qui le dirige doivent rendre des comptes


Mais c'est le cas aujourd'hui, Macron et sa clique rendent des comptes tous les jours au MEDEF !





> a me rappelle un sketch d'une jeune humoriste, (mais je ne me souviens plus de laquelle)


Laura Laune, il me semble

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Mais c'est le cas aujourd'hui, Macron et sa clique rendent des comptes tous les jours au MEDEF !


 :+1: 





> Laura Laune, il me semble


Oui, c'est elle en effet. Merci.

----------


## Ryu2000

> a me rappelle un sketch


Il y a une blague un peu similaire en image :


Aprs a existe aussi dans l'autre sens, il y a des beaux jeunes hommes qui travaillent pour des riches vieilles femmes.
Tourisme sexuel, version femme



> Dans Paradis : amour de l'Autrichien Ulrich Seidl, les hommes sont jeunes, fins, noirs et pauvres, et se vendent  des Autrichiennes vieilles, grasses, blondes et riches au regard des standards locaux. C'est--dire ceux du Kenya o se droule, de la plage aux htels miteux des villages du coin, cette fresque sexuelle contemporaine qui devrait beaucoup plaire  Michel Houellebecq.


C'est une histoire de richesse, quand t'es riche tu peux payer des pauvres pour coucher avec toi que tu sois une femme ou un homme.

----------


## tanaka59

Bonjour, 




> Il y a une blague un peu similaire en image :
> 
> 
> Aprs a existe aussi dans l'autre sens, il y a des beaux jeunes hommes qui travaillent pour des riches vieilles femmes.
> Tourisme sexuel, version femme
> 
> C'est une histoire de richesse, quand t'es riche tu peux payer des pauvres pour coucher avec toi que tu sois une femme ou un homme.


On voit les chacals et opportunistes arriver . T'attends que la vieille meure , avant tu te maries avec et touches le pactole  ::mouarf::   ::ptdr:: 

Regardez manu il va peut tre toucher la jackpote avec brigitte ...

----------


## Ryu2000

> Regardez manu il va peut tre toucher la jackpote avec brigitte ...


Elle tait prof, il tait employ de banque, il doit tre plus riche qu'elle non ?

Aprs ouais il y a des jeunes hommes qui se marient avec des vieilles riches. Il y a des jeunes femmes qui se marient avec des vieux riches.
Mais c'est pas exactement la mme chose que ce que faisait Darmanin et Weinstein, eux c'est plus ponctuel, c'est "couche avec moi et je te rend service". Et l on voit le pouvoir des gens jeunes et sexy, comme Zahia Dehar, elle n'avait pas 18 ans et c'tait dj une escort de luxe.

Bref.
Le plan d'Estrosi ne plait pas au chef de LR :
Jacob (LR) juge "aberrante" l'ide d'un rapprochement entre la droite et Macron



> "Sa proposition est aberrante sur le fond", a affirm  l'AFP M. Jacob, en soulignant qu'elle survient "au moment o Emmanuel Macron est incapable de proposer une rforme de structure", et "o il apparat clairement que le +en mme temps+ est en fait synonyme d'immobilisme".
> 
> "*C'est  la mode de taper sur les partis, mais Christian Estrosi tait heureux d'avoir le soutien de LR aux municipales*", a-t-il ajout.


Pourvu qu'Estrosi ne se fasse plus jamais lire.

Le chef de LR n'est pas trop chaud pour qu'une primaire ait lieu :



> Ces derniers jours plusieurs autres tnors de la droite, tels Xavier Bertrand, Valrie Pcresse et Bruno Retailleau, ont pos des jalons pour une ventuelle primaire.
> 
> *Mais la primaire est selon M. Jacob "une machine servant  mettre en exergue ce qui nous divise*". "Mettons plutt en valeur ce qui nous rassemble", a-t-il affirm.


C'est vrai que la dernire fois a a mal fini :
- Primaire LR : Franois Fillon
- Primaire PS : Benoit Hamon

====
Sondage Ifop : pour 69% des musulmans et 47% des moins de 25 ans, publier des caricatures religieuses est un tort
"Sidre" par le sondage sur Charlie Hebdo, Marlne Schiappa sadresse  ceux qui "refusent de condamner les attentats terroristes"
Les sondages c'est de la merdeQui pense srieusement que les musulmans hardcore et les jeunes en ont quelque chose  foutre de l'opinion de Schiappa ?

Et le plus important :
Le gouffre abyssal entre la Bourse et lconomie risque de mener au krach

----------


## fredoche

> Et le plus important :
> Le gouffre abyssal entre la Bourse et lconomie risque de mener au krach


Le jour o on admettra que l'un des plus grands maux de cette plante, ce sont ces putains de marchs financiers, on aura fait de grands progrs dans de nombreux domaines.
L tout ce qu'on se prpare c'est une deuxime baffe dans la gueule, et un bon moyen de vivre un rcession sans prcdent, pour nourrir quelques gros cons d'happy fews

----------


## Ryu2000

> Le jour o on admettra que l'un des plus grands maux de cette plante, ce sont ces putains de marchs financiers


Tout le monde aurait du comprendre a depuis bien longtemps.
Il y a la crise de 2008 en exemple rcent, mais a fait des dcennies que la finance est le problme principal.

Les banques centrales font n'importe quoi pour faire lviter artificiellement les marchs ce qui fait que les peuples sont endetts pour des gnrations.
Il faut esprer qu'aprs le krach on construise un meilleur systme, mais il y a peu d'espoir... (et a ne va pas tre vident de survivre au krach)

===
Lionel Jospin ne semble pas satisfait par la politique de LREM, il fait plusieurs critiques constructives :
Lionel Jospin juge la politique d'Emmanuel Macron et le fonctionnement de LREM "anachroniques"



> "La politique d'Emmanuel Macron est fonde sur le nolibralisme. *Ce nolibralisme termine une phase de 40 ans ouverte par Thatcher et Reagan dans les annes 80, de drgulation mondiale, de monte des ingalits, de domination des milieux conomiques, d'oublis de la politique sociale.* Pendant les trois annes qui viennent de s'couler, c'est dans cette orientation que s'est situ le prsident de la Rpublique. Je pense qu'il commet un anachronisme", a critiqu Lionel Jospin.


Il critique la stratgie "c'est soit LREM soit le RN, donc vous tes oblig de voter pour nous", mais c'est une technique que le PS a pas mal utilis :
Citation



> Pendant toutes les annes du mitterrandisme *nous navons jamais t face  une menace fasciste et donc, tout antifascisme ntait que du thtre*. Nous avons t face  un parti, le Front National, qui tait un parti dextrme droite, un parti populiste aussi  sa faon, mais nous navons jamais t dans une situation de menace fasciste et mme pas face  un parti fasciste. Lionel Jospin

----------


## Jon Shannow

Le plan de relance, critiquer par Piketty, pour sa ngligence vis  vis de la justice sociale.
https://www.msn.com/fr-fr/finance/ec...D=ansmsnnews11

----------


## Ryu2000

> "il aurait fallu investir bien plus dans la sant et la recherche, crer des emplois publics, et augmenter les salaires". "Et a, c'est compltement tabou", a ajout l'auteur de Capital et idologie. "Je pense qu'il aurait fallu, dans les circonstances actuelles, assumer d'augmenter les salaires dans la fonction publique, dans la sant, l'ducation et la recherche, d'abord parce que c'est efficace (...) et en plus c'est le moment, car les taux d'intrt sont ngatifs et l'inflation est faible", a-t-il insist.


C'est interdit par l'UE avec la rgle des 3%.
Pour essayer de diminuer le dficit public les tats diminuent les dpenses dans le service public.

Et dans le priv le plan c'est "il va falloir faire des efforts pour que l'entreprise puissent *survivre*, donc on va diminuer les augmentations pendant quelque annes".
Plein d'entreprises font faire faillite, plein de gens vont se retrouver au chmage, ils seront prt  accepter des boulot moins bien pay.

----------


## MABROUKI

> C'est interdit par l'UE avec la rgle des 3%.
> Pour essayer de diminuer le dficit public les tats diminuent les dpenses dans le service public.
> 
> Et dans le priv le plan c'est "il va falloir faire des efforts pour que l'entreprise puissent *survivre*, donc on va diminuer les augmentations pendant quelque annes".
> Plein d'entreprises font faire faillite, plein de gens vont se retrouver au chmage, ils seront prt  accepter des boulot moins bien pay.


A propos  des 3% imposs par une "bureaucratie non lue" et "irresponsable" (pas de reddition de comptes).

Les 2 espaces du citoyen versus consommateur concident dans le capitalisme  travers l'Etat rgalien et  a t mis en relief par lconomiste amricain Schumpeter.
Pour rappel ,  la dmocratie(votation) mets en concurrence les dirigeants politiques dans un espace politique confin (Etat),tandis que les prix mettent en concurrence les entreprises dans le meme  espace confin dit rgalien.
Or aujourd'hui dans l'UE ces 2 espaces ne concident pas .et ce hiatus n'est pas viable.

----------


## David_g

Stratgie pour redresser une radio par Arnaud Lagardre : embaucher De raguenel  la tte du service politique : grand journaliste d'une probit et thique absolu. ::roll::

----------


## ABCIWEB

> Ce qui n'est pourtant pas le but, donc mha, _ se rpandre en dtruisant la_  , effet collatral.


Effectivement j'tais en mode reportage, donc autant le rester jusqu'au bout, c'est corrig. 

Cela dit, la politique nolibrale qui est apparue avec Reagan/Thatcher, appele aussi rvolution conservatrice, s'oppose par dfinition aux progrs sociaux et contribue activement  la destruction de la plante puisque la priorit absolue est donne  la maximisation des bnfices des multinationales et du systme financier. Ils s'enrichissent dans le dsquilibre et le chaos, en fuyant et en rejetant tous les quilibres aussi bien sociaux qu'cologiques qui gneraient leurs profits.

J'ai donc corrig ma phrase pour laisser  chacun le choix de sa conclusion, mais selon moi le principe de destruction n'est pas un effet collatral de la politique nolibrale, c'est son mode de fonctionnement, son essence mme. Ils sont volontairement nocifs et mprisants, dixit Macron avec ces "gens qui ne sont rien".





> Le jour o on admettra que l'un des plus grands maux de cette plante, ce sont ces putains de marchs financiers, on aura fait de grands progrs dans de nombreux domaines.


Aprs 2008 c'est difficile de l'ignorer, mais les politiques font tout pour le faire oublier en dtournant l'attention sur des boucs missaires, "faignants de chmeurs alors qu'il suffirait de traverser la rue...", "cot exorbitant des protections sociales et des services publics", etc. 

Mais finalement les marchs financiers sont devenus ce qu'ils sont grce  la complicit des politiques. Rien n'empcherait de voter des lois pour sparer les banques de dpt des banques d'investissement, interdire les ventes  dcouvert qui n'est qu'un outil purement spculatif, ou mme dfinir un temps minimal de dtention d'une action pour limiter le traiding haute frquence. Et au del des marchs financiers, il y a aussi tous les outils des multinationales pour s'extraire de l'impt, dtruire la concurrence avec les abus de position dominante, etc. 

Pour dire que rien de tout cela ne serait possible sans la complicit des politiques nolibrales puisque ce sont elles qui leur ont offert la drgulation et des systmes de protection pour devenir intouchables et ne pas contribuer, ou de manire symbolique uniquement, au fonctionnement de la socit sans laquelle pourtant ces prdateurs ne seraient rien. Rien ne pourra changer tant que nous soutiendrons les reprsentants de cette politique de chaos.

----------


## Ryu2000

> De raguenel


Je n'avais jamais entendu parler de lui, il s'appelle Louis de Raguenel il a 33 ans il tait rdacteur en chef  Valeurs actuelles, il vient de dmissionner.
Remous  Europe 1 aprs lannonce du recrutement dun journaliste de  Valeurs actuelles 



> Louis de Raguenel est un excellent confrre qui dispose de sources de premire main et dune relation de grande confiance avec de nombreux responsables politiques , dfend Donat Vidal-Revel dans son mail. Cest lui, qui en octobre 2019, avait dcroch une interview dEmmanuel Macron,  loccasion dun dplacement dans locan Indien.
> 
> Voici dix mois que la rdaction en chef politique tait vacante, David Doukhan ayant rejoint Le Parisien et Aurlie Herbemont assurant lintrim. Avant dopter pour Louis de Raguenel, Donat Vidal-Revel a donc vu de nombreux candidats. En vain.


De toute faon c'est la propritaire du mdia qui lui donne son orientation, Europe 1 appartient au groupe Lagardre.

Les mdias prparent un truc louche, par exemple il y a Zemmour et Marion Marechal qui vont travailler pour CNews.
Le thme de la prsidentielle risque d'tre le nationalisme (dans le mauvais sens du terme).




> Mais finalement les marchs financiers sont devenus ce qu'ils sont grce  la complicit des politiques.


Je vois plutt a dans l'autre sens, les politiciens sont devenus ce qu'ils sont  cause des financiers.
Gnralement pour tre lu il faut avoir le soutien des mdias, et les mdias appartiennent  des milliardaires.
C'est souvent le parti qui a le plus de budget de campagne qui gagne, et ce sont des riches qui financent les campagnes.

Quand un prsident est lu il le doit aux riches qui l'ont soutenu et pas aux lecteurs. Le gouvernement doit leur retourner l'ascenseur.
Le gouvernement n'est pas au sommet du pouvoir, au dessus des politiciens il y a les mdias, au dessus des mdias il y a les grosses entreprises et au dessus des grosses entreprises il y a les banques.

Les prsidents ne sont que des pions, ce ne sont pas eux qui dirigent vraiment, ce sont des vitrines, par exemple Hollande disait "mon ennemi c'est la finance" et il n'a jamais rien fait contre les excs de la finance.

----------


## tanaka59

Bonjour, 

Tiens encore un propritaire qui se fait dpouiller son bien :

https://www.lci.fr/population/theoul...s-2163671.html
https://www.nicematin.com/faits-dive...quattee-568098

Dans ce type de situation malgr l'interdiction de dloger , j'aurai dj pris les devant avec quelques gros bras, massue, tractopelle .

Tout ce qui n'est pas au proprio valdinguera par la fentre ... 

Comme un fentre ou des portes dfonces cela se change. Ce n'est que matriel.

Entre avoir une ligne sur un casier judiciaire qui dit "violation de son propre domicile pour avoir dlog des squatteurs" et se laisser dpouiller de son bien ... sans hsiter je prend la premire option et me fait justice moi mme. De nos jours pas le choix que de prendre des risques pour se faire respecter.

Entre la loi qui interdit "de" et les squatteurs qui l'outre passe, je serai le propritaire je n'aurai aucun scrupule  prendre des liberts rtroactivement.

Vous verrez que l'opinion sera en faveur du propritaire et non du squatteur.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Dans ce type de situation malgr l'interdiction de dloger , j'aurai dj pris les devant avec quelques gros bras


C'est la meilleure chose  faire, le problme c'est que ce n'est pas forcment vident de monter une quipe capable de dloger les squatteurs.




> Vous verrez que l'opinion sera en faveur du propritaire et non du squatteur.


Ouais mais la justice s'en fout de l'opinion.

Il y a des histoires qui finissent bien :
Maison squatte  Garges-ls-Gonesse : Cest grce  la cit quil a rcupr sa maison !



> Mobiliss sur les rseaux sociaux, plusieurs habitants du quartier de la Lutce sont intervenus ce mercredi pour vacuer la maison de Youcef, impuissant face au squat dun groupe de Roms depuis novembre.


Bon aprs c'est sur les maisons secondaires, en principe si des gens squattent ta maison principale la police peut les virer.
Par contre si t'es propritaire et que tu loues un logement  quelqu'un, comment a se passe si il arrte de payer ? Est-ce qu'il faut aussi le virer avec des battes de Baseball ?

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Par contre si t'es propritaire et que tu loues un logement  quelqu'un, comment a se passe si il arrte de payer ? Est-ce qu'il faut aussi le virer avec des battes de Baseball ?


Il y a des lois pour cela. Le problme, dans ce cas, c'est que le loi est en faveur des voleurs ! Un comble ! ::roll::

----------


## tanaka59

> Ouais mais la justice s'en fout de l'opinion.


La justice s'en fou donc on s'en fou de la justice dans ce type de situation. Mieux vaut ne compter que sur soi mme.




> Il y a des histoires qui finissent bien :
> Maison squatte  Garges-ls-Gonesse : Cest grce  la cit quil a rcupr sa maison !


C'est plutt rare comme dnouement.




> Bon aprs c'est sur les maisons secondaires, en principe si des gens squattent ta maison principale la police peut les virer.


Pas toujours ... : https://www.ouest-france.fr/provence...errure-6948703




> Par contre si t'es propritaire et que tu loues un logement  quelqu'un, comment a se passe si il arrte de payer ?


Dans ce type de  situation :

> il y a un bail/contrat sign qui est donc non respect
> en cas de "violation" ou d'entre du proprio c'est attaque direct en justice
> de manire rcurrente les locataires saccage le domicile
> comme les locataires saccagent le domicile ils exigent des dommages est intrt pour logement insalubre
> le propritaire lgitime est considr comme un marchand sommeil
> le propritaire lgitime doit payer des dommages et intrt au locataire 
> le propritaire lgitime doit payer des frais de remise en tat (parfois avant l'expulsion) pour que le locataire indlicat puisse y vivre "dignement" ... bien souvent ces travaux seront de nouveaux dmolis ou dgrad avant le dpart du locataire
> les assurances prennent rarement en charge ce type de sinistre. Le "vole domicile" n'existe pas d'un point de lgal en droit franais, c'est la toute la subtilit. Il existe le "home-jacking", vol avec violence dans le domicile comme le car-jacking ou bike-jacking (vol avec violence). Il y a en somme un "vide juridique".
> les propritaires victimes doivent aussi compter le temps et l'argent (procdure, avocat, huissier, frais de justice, frais de remise en tat, courrier, justificatif , temps pass  la remise en tat et  faire les dmarche ...)
> bien que reconnu coupable les locataires sont systmatiquement insolvables ou quittent la France.
> le propritaire est aussi tenu de continuer  payer les charges des btiments squatts (impts , eau, lectricit, gaz, tlcom, assurance ... ) 
> dans des situations extrmes les squatteurs arrivent  engager des dmarches administratives. Le tout "prenant en otage" du courrier qui arrive au nom du propritaire au logement squatt, parfois mme au nom des squatteurs au domicile principale du proprio ... L'ide tant de faire accus le proprio de "vol de courrier" pour lui pourrir la situation et lui complexifier la tache . (usurpation d'identit, abonnement impay, souscription de crdit de manire frauduleuse et abusive ...)

Au final le propritaire rcupre au mieux son bien avec de long mois voir annes d'attentse . Dans le pire des cas, il y perd carrment sa ou ses maisons ainsi que ces conomies. Il existe mme des situations extrmes (trs rare) ou des propritaires se sont retrouvs eux mme SDF  cause de ces situations




> Est-ce qu'il faut aussi le virer avec des battes de Baseball ?


Pas violenter, par contre se servir de lintimidation pour se dbarrasser de ces locataires verreux. Que cela reste "propre" pour viter de "l'bruiter". 

En gnral le proprio lgitime se retrouve en garde  vu et passe devant le tribunal avec une amende  la clef.

----------


## MABROUKI

> La justice s'en fou donc on s'en fou de la justice dans ce type de situation. Mieux vaut ne compter que sur soi mme.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> > dans des situations extrmes les squatteurs arrivent  engager des dmarches administratives. Le tout "prenant en otage" du courrier qui arrive au nom du propritaire au logement squatt, parfois mme au nom des squatteurs au domicile principale du proprio ... L'ide tant de faire accus le proprio de "vol de courrier" pour lui pourrir la situation et lui complexifier la tache . (usurpation d'identit, abonnement impay, souscription de crdit de manire frauduleuse et abusive ...)
> .........................
> Au final le propritaire rcupre au mieux son bien avec de long mois voir annes d'attentse . Dans le pire des cas, il y perd carrment sa ou ses maisons ainsi que ces conomies. .....
> 
> ...


Mais non,mais non ,au lieu de s'en remettre  la justice("ester ,c'est perde de l'argent et du temps"...adage de chez moi), rusons puisqu'il il faut ruser (fable de matre renard).
On peut  s'acheter des  colocataires  dgots du  locataire rcalcitrant pour lui mener la vie dure (taper  sa porte  3 heures du matin tous les jours ,l'inonder,etc... ).
On peut  s'acheter des voyous dsuvres  pour lui mener la vie dure & le cambrioler .
Il y a plein de moyens pour faire dgager quelqu'un.

----------


## ABCIWEB

> Ouais mais la justice s'en fout de l'opinion.


C'est surtout que la justice ne peut rien sans l'excutif et comme les deux sont plus ou moins directement dpendant du pouvoir, le traitement va considrablement vari suivant que tu es un petit propritaire ou pas. Cela me fait penser  l'histoire de l'occupation de la piscine de Christian Clavier dans sa rsidence secondaire en Corse le temps d'une manifestation, le prfet de police a t vir pour n'avoir pas t suffisamment ractif.




> Par contre si t'es propritaire et que tu loues un logement  quelqu'un, comment a se passe si il arrte de payer ? Est-ce qu'il faut aussi le virer avec des battes de Baseball ?


C'est celui qui s'est port caution qui paiera, ou a dfaut le fond de garantie si le locataire a fait appel  ce fond pour la signature du bail. Mais il y a la procdure qui fait que les choses peuvent trainer. C'est pour cela que les petits proprios font souvent appel  des agences immobilires qui connaissent mieux tous les rouages et qui sont directement intresss  recouvrer les loyers, mme si a leur coute une partie de leur gain. Aprs ces risques ne sont pas spcifiques  l'immobilier, c'est la mme chose pour toute transaction entre particuliers.

----------


## Ryu2000

Il y a quelqu'un qui pose problme et on ne peut pas le virer car aucun pays n'en veut :
Angers : une tudiante de 20 ans viole dans son appartement, son agresseur prsum ne peut pas tre expuls



> Le trentenaire, *dj condamn au moins six fois depuis 2018 pour des vols avec effraction, outrages et rbellion, a galement purg des peines pour exhibitions sexuelles et agressions sexuelles*, dont celle d'une handicape au CHU d'Angers, prcise le quotidien rgional. Enfin, deux interdictions de territoire franais pendant cinq ans ont t prononces  son encontre en 2018 et 2019.
> 
> Erjan I., qui a purg ses multiples peines de trois  six mois de prison, n'a cependant pas t expuls du territoire franais. En cause, la non-reconnaissance des pays auxquels il prtend appartenir.  Erjan I., dmuni de document officiel, s'est dclar de nationalit kosovare mais le Kosovo ne l'a pas reconnu comme l'un de ses ressortissants, a indiqu la prfecture du Maine-et-Loire.
> 
> La Serbie et la Macdoine ont galement t saisies et ont rpondu ngativement. En l'absence de pays acceptant de l'accueillir, il n'a pas t possible de mettre  excution la dcision judiciaire.
> 
> Il est n en 1987 dans un pays qui s'appelait la Yougoslavie, rappelle auprs du journal le procureur d'Angers, ric Bouillard. Il n'est pas facile de reconduire des personnes dans des pays en guerre ou qui l'ont t. C'est pareil pour l'rythre. Le Vietnam ne rpond parfois pas du tout.


Bon cela dit quand on en vire il y en a qui reviennent.
Une prime de 2500 euros pour inciter les migrants  rentrer dans leur pays
Une prime majore pour inciter les migrants  rentrer chez eux

Des dputs vont quitter LREM pour rejoindre le MoDem :
Nouvelle saigne dans le groupe LREM



> Une dizaine de dputs s'apprtent  quitter LREM pour rejoindre le groupe MoDem  l'Assemble nationale. De quoi agacer la macronie.


Si LREM arrive au second tour de la prsidentielle le MoDem va appeler  voter pour lui. Donc quelque part c'est la mme chose d'tre  LREM ou au MoDem.
Bon aprs peut-tre que LREM ne sera pas au second tour.

Barbara Pompili :  Soit se taire, soit partir 



> La ministre de la Transition cologique ne mche pas ses mots contre LREM, et revient sur la cration d'un nime courant cologiste, En commun !.


C'est marrant cette logique de se taire ou partir a rappelle une critique d'un communiste  propos de Melenchon :


Le gars n'a pas aim que Melenchon n'ait rien fait contre les privatisations. (et de toute faon c'est la guerre entre socialiste et communiste)

Les cadres de LREM parlent beaucoup de Marine Lepen :
SCURIT: POUR GRALD DARMANIN, MARINE LE PEN C'EST "L'IRRESPONSABILIT FAITE FEMME"
"Son pre en pire" : ric Dupond-Moretti rpond  Marine Le Pen
La vieille stratgie "c'est eux ou nous" ne fonctionnera plus un jour, les gens vont finir par comprendre que a peut tre ni l'un ni l'autre, il peut y avoir un second tour sans RN ni LREM.

----------


## wakiza11

Attention a ce que vous dites, dupon moretti est ministre de la justice. Un avocat ministre, quelle promotion tout de mme ??? chantage ou pas ??? ex avocas des .... et des politiques, celui-ci offre tout un arsenal rprssif a l'attention des lus, succeptibles dsormais de vous faire condamner pour outrage a la moindre critique ou mauvaise blague.  Le deli de manifestation tant dja en application.

(j'en dis trop chut)

Je sais que je prend un risque avec ce post ... attention !

----------


## Ryu2000

> condamner pour outrage a la moindre critique ou mauvaise blague.


Il n'y a pas la place pour mettre des dizaines de millions de Franais en prison  ::ptdr:: 

Apparemment on peut parler de Dupond-Moretti sans avoir de problme, regardez Grard Faur qui a dit que Dupond-Moretti consommait de la cocane et qu'il un trs mauvais avocat.

----------


## Invit

> Attention a ce que vous dites, dupon moretti est ministre de la justice. Un avocat ministre, quelle promotion tout de mme ??? chantage ou pas ??? ex avocas des .... et des politiques, celui-ci offre tout un arsenal rprssif a l'attention des lus, succeptibles dsormais de vous faire condamner pour outrage a la moindre critique ou mauvaise blague.  Le deli de manifestation tant dja en application.
> 
> (j'en dis trop chut)
> 
> Je sais que je prend un risque avec ce post ... attention !


Quelle mauvaise fois, traiter quelqu'un de bougnoule ce n'est pas faire une critique ou une mauvaise blague, c'est utiliser une insulte raciste.

Si vous ne savez pas faire la diffrence je ne peux rien pour vous.

----------


## wakiza11

Oula c'est grave ... que le gendarme qui lis ces lignes en ce moment, constate que moi ... je dis rien ! maintenant !  ::D:  (ok j'cris plus)

----------


## wakiza11

> Quelle mauvaise fois, traiter quelqu'un de bougnoule ce n'est pas faire une critique ou une mauvaise blague, c'est utiliser une insulte raciste.
> 
> Si vous ne savez pas faire la diffrence je ne peux rien pour vous.


La vous avez saut un post non ? je ne sais pas du tout de quoi vous parlez  ::D:

----------


## Invit

> La vous avez saut un post non ? je ne sais pas du tout de quoi vous parlez


Non, la proposition de considrer comme un outrage une insulte envers un Maire a t adopte car il y a de plus en plus d'agressions envers les lus locaux.

Le dernier mdiatique en date est un maire qui s'est fait traiter de bougnoule.

----------


## wakiza11

> Non, la proposition de considrer comme un outrage une insulte envers un Maire a t adopte car il y a de plus en plus d'agressions envers les lus locaux.
> 
> Le dernier mdiatique en date est un maire qui s'est fait traiter de bougnoule.


je ne suis pas un militant et ne suis pas concern par vos propos ... du tout.

----------


## Ryu2000

Sortie du contexte c'est drle ! On dirait que Macron enlve son masque pour tousser ^^. Alors qu'il veut juste boire de l'eau parce qu'il s'touffe  force de tousser.
VIDEO / Coronavirus - Emmanuel Macron enlve son masque et tousse dans sa main en public : la quinte de toux qui fait polmique
Il n'est pas trs en forme aujourd'hui.

----------


## MABROUKI

> Sortie du contexte c'est drle ! On dirait que Macron enlve son masque pour tousser ^^. Alors qu'il veut juste boire de l'eau parce qu'il s'touffe  force de tousser.
> VIDEO / Coronavirus - Emmanuel Macron enlve son masque et tousse dans sa main en public : la quinte de toux qui fait polmique
> Il n'est pas trs en forme aujourd'hui.


Tu veut dire probablement "Alors qu'il veut juste boire de l'eau parce qu'il s'poumone   force de parler(de tenir le crachoir) & qu'il a besoin d'air frais pour se rafrachir les cordes vocales,mais le masque empche la pntration d'air frais".
En fait parler trop longtemps poumone mme sans masque ,ce qui donne soif &  rend la langue pteuse.
Cela  peut paratre anodin ,voire curieux dans un pays froid.
Mais dans un pays chaud un orateur public  ,un chanteur,un confrencier  doit avoir au plus prs de lui une ou deux bouteilles d'eau frache et un verre,pour ne pas svanouir de soif.
En fait comme tout homme public ,le malheureux  ne parle pas en fait mais il est  contraint de parler ,se rpter pour tre compris et voire somm de s'expliquer, de surcrot  voix haute.
En clair et en franais cela  s'appelle  sgosiller et peut entraner une extinction de voix.
Et  certains hommes publics attrapent carrment  la "micronite" ou phobie du micro public .

----------


## Mat.M

> Quelle mauvaise fois, traiter quelqu'un de bougnoule ce n'est pas faire une critique ou une mauvaise blague, c'est utiliser une insulte raciste.


je pense que vous avez pas mal saisi l o wakiza11 voulait en venir.
Je pense qu'il voulait parler de copinage entre les hommes politiques et les membres du gouvernement bref que la sparation entre la justice et le pouvoir est totalement illusoire voire kafkaien.
Ce qui peut reprsenter un danger pour la dmocratie...
A moins que l'intress ne me corrige.

----------


## tanaka59

Bonsoir, 

La CAF vient de publier cet t, des chiffres sur le nombres de bnficiaire couvert + leur ayant droit, avec au moins une aide annuelle.

http://data.caf.fr/dataset/populatio...es-par-commune
http://data.caf.fr/dataset/les-depen...es-et-sociales
http://data.caf.fr/dataset/historiqu...s-tous-regimes
http://data.caf.fr/dataset/historiqu...regimes-et-caf

En 2011 on tait  environ 49% de population franaise couverte.
En 2018/2019 ce taux de couverture grimpe  57/58 %.

C'est norme , en prs d'une dcennie + 8  10% de personnes couvertes  :8O:  .

Quand on connait le montant de dingue gr la scu en France (quelques 800 milliards d' annuel). On peut se poser de srieuses questions :

> la fraude : https://www.lepoint.fr/politique/exc...2390758_20.php , les millions de numro de scu actif et fantme ...
> la gestion et la dmultiplication des aides ...
> le nombre de cotisants VERSUS le nombre de bnficiaires 

Actuellement la ratio de cotisant est de 4,5 pour 5,5 ... la balance n'est plus quilibre ...

> d'un point de vu mathmatique il y a un problme
> il y a un "trou" qui se cre
> pour compenser le trou on augmente la part sur le peu qui reste 

Cela pose donc le fond du problme :

> un politique d'aide trop gnreuse
> "l'avenement d'un modle" 

Oh diable , j'en vois dj certains sortir du bois  ::ptdr::   ::mouarf::  . Allez voir votre banquier , dites lui que vous gagnez 4 et dpensez 6 . Il vous bloquera vos comptes ... Pour un pays ou une entreprise c'est pareil ... a un moment le trou est tellement norme qu'il y a des comptes  rendre.  ::roll::

----------


## ABCIWEB

> La CAF vient de publier cet t, des chiffres sur le nombres de bnficiaire couvert + leur ayant droit, avec au moins une aide annuelle.
> 
> En 2011 on tait  environ 49% de population franaise couverte.
> En 2018/2019 ce taux de couverture grimpe  57/58 %.
> 
> C'est norme , en prs d'une dcennie + 8  10% de personnes couvertes.


Etant donn que cette couverture est dpendante des revenus des mnages cela signifie que la moyenne des mnages gagne de moins en moins d'argent. On pourrait certainement faire un parallle avec l'accroissement des CDD et du travail intrimaire.





> Cela pose donc le fond du problme :
> 
> > un politique d'aide trop gnreuse
> > "l'avenement d'un modle" 
> 
> Oh diable , j'en vois dj certains sortir du bois   . Allez voir votre banquier , dites lui que vous gagnez 4 et dpensez 6 . Il vous bloquera vos comptes ... Pour un pays ou une entreprise c'est pareil ... a un moment le trou est tellement norme qu'il y a des comptes  rendre.


Un banquier est la dernire personne a avoir une quelconque lgitimit car ce sont ces irresponsables qui ont cr la crise de 2008 de laquelle ont est jamais vraiment sorti. Et la politique d'aide trop gnreuse, je la vois plutt du ct de ces banquiers et des entreprises, notamment les plus grosses, auxquelles ont fait des cadeaux fiscaux sans aucune contre partie, CICE, CIR, et maintenant baisse des Impts locaux, sans oublier la baisse continuelle des impts sur les bnfices.

Ce que tu nous dcris n'est que le rsultat des politiques nolibrales qui crent volontairement des dsquilibres, mais tu cherches des boucs missaires du ct des victimes. C'est la mondialisation qui a cr un dsert industriel et donc l'explosion du chmage, de mme que la pnurie de mdicaments et de masques nous a cot trs cher puisqu'il ne nous restait plus que la solution du confinement strict. 

Les multinationales ne se proccupent pas de proposer des solutions viables mais uniquement de maximiser leurs bnfices. Et donc pour sortir de ce merdier il n'y a pas d'autre solution que de rglementer, c'est le seul moyen d'avoir un projet qui soit globalement viable  moyen long terme. Le problme avec Macron et plus gnralement avec la droite, centristes de gauche ou de droite y compris, c'est qu'ils sont exclusivement aux ordres du medef et du systme financier et donc totalement inadapts  exercer des responsabilits politiques pour dfinir un projet qui soit profitable  la socit dans son ensemble.

----------


## Ryu2000

> > la fraude : https://www.lepoint.fr/politique/exc...2390758_20.php , les millions de numro de scu actif et fantme ...


J'ai vu une intervention  ce sujet rcemment.
Il semblerait que ce soit un snateur communiste qui s'appelle Fabien Gay et il explique la vie  l'autre ******* d'lisabeth Lvy :
https://twitter.com/TeamEnMarx/statu...06432931074049
2,4 millions de cartes maladie fantme.
Fraude RSA : 800 millions.
Fraude  l'arrt maladie : 149 millions.
Fraude aux prestations sociales : 119 millions.
Et en parallle :
Fraude  limpt sur les socits : 27 milliards.
Fraude sur le travail dguis : 14 milliards.

Non recours au RSA : 5,3 milliard.
Il y a des gens dou pour toucher le maximum d'aide et pour frauder (comme lui par exemple : L'homme accus d'tre polygame et de frauder les allocations familiales a menac lundi de porter plainte) et il y a des gens qui ne demandent pas les aides auquel ils ont le droit.

C'est bien de lutter contre la fraude au RSA, mais ce serait pas mal de lutter contre la fraude  l'impt sur les socits.
L il y a un article mais il est payant :
EXCLUSIF. Fraude aux prestations sociales : le rapport qui accuse l'tat

L par contre c'est un article accessible :
BFMTV finance par lvasion fiscale ? On a autoris certaines combines, il est un peu tard pour sen plaindre
De toute faon l'empire Drahi c'est n'importe quoi, le type  des milliards de dette, tout aurait du couler depuis longtemps, mais il y a une logique : "si t'as une dette de 1000 c'est ton problme, si t'as une dette d'1 milliards d' c'est le problme de la banque".




> l'accroissement des CDD et du travail intrimaire.


Dans le jargon ils appellent a "la flexi-scurit", la logique du truc c'est : on va faire en sorte qu'il soit trs facile de virer des employs, comme a les entreprises n'auront pas peur d'embaucher et les gens auront toujours du travail.
Ils aiment bien les oxymores.




> la crise de 2008 de laquelle ont est jamais vraiment sorti.


C'est mme de pire en pire... Mais un jour il faudra bien que a s'effondre.




> Et donc pour sortir de ce merdier il n'y a pas d'autre solution que de rglementer


 cause de l'UE on ne peut pas faire grand chose.
Par exemple il est impossible d'empcher les entreprises d'envoyer leur bnfices dans les paradis fiscaux de l'UE.

----------


## fredoche

tu peux rajouter la fraude  la TVA et tu combles tous les trous


Tu sais tes articles tanaka59, on appelle a des marronniers https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Marronnier_(journalisme)


Tu as des fuites en centaines de milliards, et on te fait des articles sur des fuites en millions. La scu tait bnficiaire l'an dernier, avant tous ces micmacs sur la retraite ou la pandmie.

Plus facile de montrer le voisin boiteux, le manouche voleur de cuivre, Jo le gilet jaune, ou l'arabe du coin. Pendant que tu regardes a tu ne regardes pas ailleurs n'est-ce pas ?

----------


## Ryu2000

> Tu veut dire probablement


Non, je veux bien dire "touffer", les mdias ont utilis ce terme donc j'ai le droit de l'utiliser galement.
Donnez-moi un masque plus lger" : *Emmanuel Macron manque de s'touffer* lors d'un dplacement



> "*Pardon, je m'trangle*." Emmanuel Macron a demand  changer de masque, mardi 8 septembre, alors qu'il s'exprimait lors d'un dplacement  Clermont-Ferrand (Puy-de-Dme). "Je vais le retirer [le masque], je pense", a dclar le chef de l'Etat, pris par une quinte de toux et aprs avoir demand un verre d'eau.
> 
> "Donnez-moi un masque plus lger", a ensuite lanc le prsident de la Rpublique. "Je vais mettre un masque plus lger parce que j'ai d absorber un truc du masque", a-t-il expliqu en enfilant un nouveau masque. Ses mots sont couverts dans la vido ci-dessus mais ils sont bien audibles dans ces vidos publies, par exemple, par le quotidien Ouest-France ou encore Le Parisien.
> 
> Aussitt, la squence a t commente sur les rseaux sociaux. "Voil ce que vivent les profs... Sauf qu'ils ne toussent pas dans leur main mais dans leur coude, qu'ils ne donnent pas leur masque contamin  un tiers mais le jettent avec prcaution, que personne ne leur sert de l'eau et qu'ils risquent la sanction !", a crit une internaute. "La tentation d'ironiser sur cette scne, pour le fonctionnaire de l'Etat qui fait jusqu' 7 heures de cours par jour devant les lves, est trs grande", a tweet un autre.


Macron n'a pas respect le protocole et son histoire d'absorber un morceau du masque me parait louche.
a doit tre difficile pour les professeurs de s'exprimer en portant un masque, ce serait mieux d'utiliser un cran en plexiglas au lieu d'un masque.




> tu peux rajouter la fraude  la TVA et tu combles tous les trous


Je ne sais pas, j'essayais juste de retranscrire les propos d'un type.

----------


## wakiza11

> je pense que vous avez pas mal saisi l o wakiza11 voulait en venir.
> Je pense qu'il voulait parler de copinage entre les hommes politiques et les membres du gouvernement bref que la sparation entre la justice et le pouvoir est totalement illusoire voire kafkaien.
> Ce qui peut reprsenter un danger pour la dmocratie...
> A moins que l'intress ne me corrige.


Pas du tout.

Tout de mme, on as un choix de ministre que l'on peut qualifier de a la francaise.

----------


## wakiza11

> Bonsoir, 
> 
> La CAF vient de publier cet t, des chiffres sur le nombres de bnficiaire couvert + leur ayant droit, avec au moins une aide annuelle.
> 
> http://data.caf.fr/dataset/populatio...es-par-commune
> http://data.caf.fr/dataset/les-depen...es-et-sociales
> http://data.caf.fr/dataset/historiqu...s-tous-regimes
> http://data.caf.fr/dataset/historiqu...regimes-et-caf
> 
> ...


On peut galement grace a ces chiffres estimer ce que coute les transfers de richesses vers cette minorit qui souffre en france (selon macron - macron fais des fortunes, formidable). Par exemple, l'impos sur la fortune qui martirisait les minorits, a disparus, il tait question de faire un audit afin de vrifier si des investissements avaient et fais, ce qui par dfaut provoquerai le retour de l'impos sur la fortune, mais il parait que pas du tout.

Des gens n'ont plus les moyens de ce loger, de manger et etc ... le tout cach et dissimul via des aides qui fondent au soleil du petit monde macroniste/sarkosiste. Le monde n'a jamais priduit autant de richesses que de nos nos jours, et les populations se font dpouiller. Alors oui ces chiffres annoncent une fin d'un monde qui dans les annes a venir risque de sombrer dans l'hyper violence, d'ou peut etre, des dupons moretis sollicits pour anticiper quelque chose ? s'armer d'un arsenal repressif est une bonne ide selon l'lys.

On en sais rien , si on allume l'infos BFMTV (commissaires politiques de l'infos) on sais juste que macron a touss ce vendredi, ou que tata a dit zut ! vori un camion a renvers 10 passants en chine dans une rgion gniale ! donald trump a dit ... le bus c'est mal ! et etc. Les dernires prsidentielle, on savais juste qu'il fallait voter macron tous les autres tants poursuivis en ????? on s'y est tellement habitu en fait.

Chiffres TRES proccupant, va t on avoir encore les moyens de cacher la misre pour les dix ans a venir ? Bonne question, merci pour ces infos. Effectivement, dpouiller une population et faire des transfers de richesses vers d'autres poches que les notres laisse une note.

----------


## tanaka59

Bonjour, 




> Etant donn que cette couverture est dpendante des revenus des mnages cela signifie que la moyenne des mnages gagne de moins en moins d'argent. On pourrait certainement faire un parallle avec l'accroissement des CDD et du travail intrimaire.


Effectivement cela sont des facteurs :

> variabilit des revenus dans le temps
> "alatoirit" des revenus dans le temps
> salaire faible 
> salaire peu attractif
> salaire qui n'augmentent pas




> Un banquier est la dernire personne a avoir une quelconque lgitimit car ce sont ces irresponsables qui ont cr la crise de 2008 de laquelle ont est jamais vraiment sorti. Et la politique d'aide trop gnreuse, je la vois plutt du ct de ces banquiers et des entreprises, notamment les plus grosses, auxquelles ont fait des cadeaux fiscaux sans aucune contre partie, CICE, CIR, et maintenant baisse des Impts locaux, sans oublier la baisse continuelle des impts sur les bnfices.


Tu trouves quon nest pas assez gnreux en aides sociales ? 

J'ai envie de te rpondre "tu moques de qui ?".

La France est dj championne du monde des prlvements sociaux et obligatoire ...

Dshabiller Paul pour habiller Pierre en taxant puis rendant sous forme d'aides ... Le tout en appauvrissant ceux qui payent et n'ont jamais droit  rien ... On nen parle jamais. 

Au lieu d'avoir un fivre taxatrice compulsive, qu'on change de modle. Qu'on augmente les salaires au lieu de biberonner  coup d'aide. 

Changer le modle de la collecte (en faisant du direct sur compte), permettrait  certains de se rendre compte de ce qu'on paye rellement ... Et que les sommes sont dj faramineuses. On responsabiliserait aussi plus les gens ... On est trop dans un modle d'assistanat, les gens ne sont pas assez responsable vis  vis de l'impt et des taxes. 

Mon discours va te surprendre. Je suis outr de l'allocation de certaines aides dans ce pays :

> Pour le chmage donner des aides pour dire de donner,  mon sens en France on a pas suffisamment de quoi crer du travail dans un pays aussi riche ? C'est aberrant d'en arriver l.
> CAF , CPAM  ... la encore une plthoricit daides  Au lieu de donner X dizaines daide pour ceci ou pour cela nest-il pas mieux davoir un salaire plus lev pour que la personne se soigne et vit mieux ?

Pour avoir travaill en CPAM :

> le profil type lors de la constatation de la fraude, je vous laisse vous faire une ide du portrait. 

Encore une fois, certains vont sortir du bois et crier au racisme ... Je tiens  prciser que les agents, Ple Emploi, CAF, CPAM , URSSAF  sont tenus de ne pas porter plainte sinon la hirarchie se retourne contre eux .  Personnellement j'ai dj assist  des scnes d'agressions ou des agents CPAM et CAF se sont fait copieusement insults, voire intimids lorsqu'ils font comprendre que la fraude est constates. Excuse habituelle, on va encore quon fait de lamalgame  On connait la chanson.

Les agents CPAM, CAF, Ple EMploi, URSSAF ... brassent des deniers publiques ... En tant que contribuable on est en droit de savoir o va l'argent et  quoi il sert. Savoir qu'il est utilis frauduleusement :

> est choquant
> est scandaleux
> on travaille pas pour que des individus vivent sur notre compte
> en tant que contribuable, il est particulirement scandaleux de constater que l'argent que l'on donne sert  alimenter de vritable rseau mafieux et de truands qui sont des rois de la fraude et de la magouille. Bien videment ces mme diles ont droit  tout et ne sont redevable de rien. Si profiter des autres !




> Ce que tu nous dcris n'est que le rsultat des politiques nolibrales qui crent volontairement des dsquilibres, mais tu cherches des boucs missaires du ct des victimes.


Il y a victime et victime.

> les vraies personnes pauvres et prcaires qui ne sont pas ncessairement ceux qu'on entend le plus
> les fraudeurs ou l c'est carrment devenu un sport national 

Tu es quand mme conscient, qu'on ne peut payer toujours plus d'impts de manire infinitsimale, pour alimenter un puit sans fond, tout en constatant paralllement que la fraude explose de toute part ?

Je retoquerai qu'il y a les faux boucs missaires, qui se victimisent. Cest fort de caf que de le nier.




> C'est la mondialisation qui a cr un dsert industriel et donc l'explosion du chmage, de mme que la pnurie de mdicaments et de masques nous a cot trs cher puisqu'il ne nous restait plus que la solution du confinement strict.


Comme cest un peu facile dcraser les TPE/PME/PIM de taxe  Quand dans le mme temps on ne cre pas de concept dentreprise  une est indivisible   Rsultat il est trs simple de faire couler une filiale et de licencier. Appliquer cela cest au niveau mondial. Facile ancien de se targuer de dire  la marque trucmuche est dficitaire en France  et fait des milliards en Asie . Le principe de  filialation  devrait  mon sens tre interdit.




> J'ai vu une intervention  ce sujet rcemment.
> Il semblerait que ce soit un snateur communiste qui s'appelle Fabien Gay et il explique la vie  l'autre ******* d'lisabeth Lvy :
> https://twitter.com/TeamEnMarx/statu...06432931074049
> 2,4 millions de cartes maladie fantme.
> Fraude RSA : 800 millions.
> Fraude  l'arrt maladie : 149 millions.
> Fraude aux prestations sociales : 119 millions.
> Et en parallle :
> Fraude  limpt sur les socits : 27 milliards.
> Fraude sur le travail dguis : 14 milliards.


Le fond du problme suite  cela :
> un problme structurelle sur une administration qui ne sait jamais reforme
> un problme organisationnelle sur des mthodes de travail, de contrle, de gestion, de management
> un problme culturel vie a vie de ladministration, en France les administrations sont au service de ltat pas des administrs. Rsultat le systme bureaucratique franais na jamais t compris par sa propre population

Rsultat en usurpant lidentit de quelquun, on peut toucher des aides voire mme travailler avec son numro de scu. Vu quil ny a pas ou peu de contrle, il y a fraude  Quand il y a fraude et quelle est dcouverte par ladministr  Le mal est dj fait  La victime de la fraude se retrouve face au pied du mur  devoir supporter la merde caus les autres  cause dun systme bourr de faille 
Cest l o lon saperoit quen France on en est venu  crer des lois totalement ubuesques et qui laissent des vides juridiques  Rsultat fraude  la doublette de plaque, usurpation didentit, fraude  la prestation sociale, squattage de logement, vole  rptition  Les personnes lses se retrouvent au pied du mr  
> impossibilit de prouver sa bonne fois
> supporter le poids de la fraude et du dlit
> poids morale et psychologique de telles situations

Aprs on stonne de lexaspration des gens qui se font justice eux mme  et on a encore le culot de les prsenter comme coupable 

Cest  ltat  prendre ces responsabilits et pas au citoyen lambda  se retrouver dans une merde noire et monstrueuse, tout en devant supporter le poids financier et psychologique des prjudices 

Aprs on stonne de lexaspration de certains  Au passage on va encore dire ces mmes personnes sont racistes et stigmatisantes.

Dernier exemple en date en Ile De France, avec un maire laxiste qui a russi  en venir aux mains avec un administr.
Le comportement violent de ladministr nest absolument en rien excusable, cest mme trs grave. Cela montre un problme de fond  Le laxisme des administrations  acheter une forme de  paix sociale  en ne rsolvant pas les problmes de fond  Do lexaspration des administrs qui se manifeste aussi par des comportements violent et choquant  
Etre soumis  la pression, de manire constante et crescendo  un moment cela pte.  



> Tu peux rajouter la fraude  la TVA et tu combles tous les trous


Aussi oui tout  fait il y a pas mal de magouille. Dans un autre volet on pourra regarder les chiffres tient.




> Tu sais tes articles tanaka59, on appelle a des marronniers https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Marronnier_(journalisme) 
> 
> Tu as des fuites en centaines de milliards, et on te fait des articles sur des fuites en millions. La scu tait bnficiaire l'an dernier, avant tous ces micmacs sur la retraite ou la pandmie.
> 
> Plus facile de montrer le voisin boiteux, le manouche voleur de cuivre, Jo le gilet jaune, ou l'arabe du coin. Pendant que tu regardes a tu ne regardes pas ailleurs n'est-ce pas ?


Pour avoir travaill en CPAM, je trouve particulirement malhonnte les personnes qui osent remettre en cause le travail des agents.  La fraude existe, elle est constate, chiffre 

Il est plus facile daccuser ceux qui combattent la fraude dtre raciste, et de laisser filer du fric histoire dacheter une paix sociale. Cest purement scandaleux.




> On peut galement grace a ces chiffres estimer ce que coute les transfers de richesses vers cette minorit qui souffre en france (selon macron - macron fais des fortunes, formidable). Par exemple, l'impos sur la fortune qui martirisait les minorits, a disparus, il tait question de faire un audit afin de vrifier si des investissements avaient et fais, ce qui par dfaut provoquerai le retour de l'impos sur la fortune, mais il parait que pas du tout.


Il y a 2 catgories :
> les grosses fortunes 
> les grants de commerces/tpe/pme/artisans

Entre lartisans qui va vivre en Belgique/Suisse pour aller  gratter 150 / 300  sur son salaire pour gagner pniblement 1800 / 2000  et la grosse fortune qui fait de loptimisation fiscale  Allons attaquer le bon. 
Tachons dattaquer les bons et de laisser tranquille les grants de commerces/tpe/pme/artisans. Le mec qui est peintre ou commerant, qui gagnera pniblement 1400/1500  par mois couvert de charge sociale on stonne dune fuite dans les pays limitrophes  




> Chiffres TRES proccupant, va t on avoir encore les moyens de cacher la misre pour les dix ans a venir ? Bonne question, merci pour ces infos. Effectivement, dpouiller une population et faire des transfers de richesses vers d'autres poches que les notres laisse une note.


Pour toi seul la fraude avec les riches existe ? Pas aux aides sociales ???

----------


## fredoche

Toutes les fraudes sont rprhensibles, toutes sans exception : donc pas d'exception, pas de racisme, pas de petite, grosses, toutes

C'est a un tat de droit.

Mais c'est quelque part mettre en place une obligation de moyen. Et derrire on peut envisager l'obligation de rsultat, donc s'attaquer aux grosses et trs grosses sommes en premier, celles en dizaines et centaines de milliards, pour un simple souci d'efficacit


Un truc  rflchir : Je vis et travaille en Suisse dsormais, et je paie beaucoup dimpts et de loyer ici. Et il m'en reste beaucoup aprs. Mais ici le chmage c'est *80% du salaire* pendant 2 ans. Et les allocations familiales, pour mon cas, c'est 400CHF par enfant et par mois jusqu' leurs 25 ans. Soit 1200 CHF, soit 1111  au cours du jour. Je les ai pas encore touches, mais rien que d'y penser j'hallucine. 
Et la TVA est  7.7%
Comment font-ils ?

----------


## Ryu2000

> Pour toi seul la fraude avec les riches existe ? Pas aux aides sociales ???


Ce n'est pas la mme chelle. La fraude des riches cote des dizaines de fois plus que la fraude des pauvres.
Il faut prioriser les choses :
- si on rcuprait 1% de la fraude des socits a ferait 270 000 000
- si on rcuprait 1% de la fraude au RSA a ferait 8 000 000
Faire un petit effort dans la lutte contre la fraude des socits serait plus rentable que faire un petit effort dans la lutte contre la fraude sociale.

Donc ok a fait chier que des gens fraudent le RSA (surtout les histoires des gars qui ont 12 femmes et 37 enfants et les histoires de dealers marocains qui touchent le RSA alors qu'ils gagnent des milliers d'euros), mais il y a des problmes plus grave.




> mon sens en France on a pas suffisamment de quoi crer du travail dans un pays aussi riche ?


Le chmage a vient des gros patrons qui ont fait du lobbying auprs du gouvernement pour :
Faire venir des migrants pour avoir de la main d'oeuvre non qualifie pas cher (baisse des salaires)Faire le regroupement familial pour augmenter le chmage (stagnation des salaires)
Et maintenant on se sert des musulmans pour faire peur aux gens :
Emmanuel Macron durcit le ton face au sparatisme islamiste
Bernard Rougier: Indignistes et islamistes convergent pour casser la Rpublique
ric Zemmour estime quil y a un problme entre lIslam et la France




> Comme cest un peu facile dcraser les TPE/PME/PIM de taxe


Le truc qui a pouss le plus d'indpendants  arrter leur entreprise c'est le RSI. (en fait ils pouvaient s'assurer ailleurs, mais on leur fait croire que c'est interdit)
Les petits patrons sont noy sous les taxes, les impts, les charges, etc.
Les gros patrons ont des cadeaux de tous les cts.

----------


## tanaka59

> Ce n'est pas la mme chelle. La fraude des riches cote des dizaines de fois plus que la fraude des pauvres.
> Il faut prioriser les choses :
> - si on rcuprait 1% de la fraude des socits a ferait 270 000 000
> - si on rcuprait 1% de la fraude au RSA a ferait 8 000 000
> Faire un petit effort dans la lutte contre la fraude des socits serait plus rentable que faire un petit effort dans la lutte contre la fraude sociale.


Dans le temps ne rien faire , c'est multiplier les petites sommes ... Au final cela reprsente des milliards ...

Comme les 0,0 ... X % de fraudes bancaires dont le pcule pse 1 milliards d'euros ...

On pourrait en faire des choses dj avec 8 millions d'euros ... 

Payer les salaires de infirmires, entretenir les routes ...

----------


## Ryu2000

> ne rien faire


Non mais ok la fraude sociale c'est grave, mais juste  ct il y a une fraude 42 fois plus grave.
Il y a des politiciens qui parlent de fraude sociale mais pas de la fraude des riches, l c'est le petit train lectrique qui cache la grosse locomotive.
a rappelle un peu la parabole "On voit la paille dans lil de son voisin, mais pas la poutre dans le sien" (enfin a marche si on est riche et qu'on fraude)




> Au final cela reprsente des milliards ...


Ok mais la fraude  limpt sur les socits et la fraude sur le travail dguis c'est directement plusieurs dizaines de milliards.

Donc l on a un rservoir il y a trou qui faut tomber une gote toutes les 8 secondes et un autre trou qui laisse couler un filet d'eau, et vous tes l  dire "on a encore perdu une gote  cause du petit trou".




> On pourrait en faire des choses dj avec 8 millions d'euros ...


Si le gouvernement veut rcuprer de l'argent il peut lgaliser le cannabis a pourrait rapporter plus de 2 milliards de recette, a tuerait le trafic, a pourrait faire diminuer le nombre de consommateur (on ne sait jamais), a crerait des emplois, a crerait du tourisme, etc.
2*109 > 8*106

Les gens d'LREM auraient du le faire, je ne sais pas ce qu'ils branlent... (bon aprs les dealers marocains auraient perdu toute leur clientle, vu qu'il y aurait une offre lgal qui proposerait un produit meilleur et moins cher)

----------


## wakiza11

> Pour toi seul la fraude avec les riches existe ? Pas aux aides sociales ???


Pour l'instant, les minorits fortune qui possdent a peut prs tout, ont vus leurs fortune augmenter en moyenne de 11% par ans sous la rgence macron. 11% gagns honnettement, sans ne rien faire du tout. Ces 11%, c'est l'argent qui manque et que l'tat emprunte, anne par anne.

L'hypocrisie ne date pas de l're macron. Par exemple, toute ces personnes qui disent "j'ai cotis et j'exige que ma retraite ..." je ne sais pas si ils ont conscience de l'normit de leurs arguments. Dans les anne 40, un retrait avait une dure de vie bien limit, actuellement, retraite a 50 ans des cheminots signifie retraite a payer pendant au moins 45ans (ils s'accrochent) aprs un petit calcul : a t il cotis plus de un million d'euros dans sa vie ? et encore c'est pour une petite retrairte de cheminot de 2000 euros a deux. Les retraits ont ils vraiment besoin de 4000 8000 12 000 euros pour vivre sans rien faire ? quant dans un mme temps explose une misre des personnes ages qui ne peuvent pas payer les augmentations dlirantes de loyer et nourriture et frais divers PLUS les impos dtourns et masqu. le pire reste les jeunes qui dbutent leurs vie dans la misre car ils ont droit a "0". La chasse au pauvre et intellectualiser cette chasse c'est tellement cynique que cela fait presque figure de farce.

Le mot exact est dpouill et tout ce retrouve dans les poches des minorits (qui souffre nous a dis macron )

Tout ce que je souhaitai dire est que l'argent qui manque a tout le monde se trouve dans les poches des minorit.

----------


## David_g

> Pour l'instant, les minorits fortune qui possdent a peut prs tout, ont vus leurs fortune augmenter en moyenne de 11% par ans sous la rgence macron. 11% gagns honnettement, sans ne rien faire du tout. Ces 11%, c'est l'argent qui manque et que l'tat emprunte, anne par anne.
> 
> L'hypocrisie ne date pas de l're macron. Par exemple, toute ces personnes qui disent "j'ai cotis et j'exige que ma retraite ..." je ne sais pas si ils ont conscience de l'normit de leurs arguments. Dans les anne 40, un retrait avait une dure de vie bien limit, actuellement, retraite a 50 ans des cheminots signifie retraite a payer pendant au moins 45ans (ils s'accrochent) aprs un petit calcul : a t il cotis plus de un million d'euros dans sa vie ? et encore c'est pour une petite retrairte de cheminot de 2000 euros a deux. Les retraits ont ils vraiment besoin de 4000 8000 12 000 euros pour vivre sans rien faire ? quant dans un mme temps explose une misre des personnes ages qui ne peuvent pas payer les augmentations dlirantes de loyer et nourriture et frais divers PLUS les impos dtourns et masqu. le pire reste les jeunes qui dbutent leurs vie dans la misre car ils ont droit a "0". La chasse au pauvre et intellectualiser cette chasse c'est tellement cynique que cela fait presque figure de farce.
> 
> Le mot exact est dpouill et tout ce retrouve dans les poches des minorits (qui souffre nous a dis macron )
> 
> Tout ce que je souhaitai dire est que l'argent qui manque a tout le monde se trouve dans les poches des minorit.


Mme si sur le fonds on doit tre assez proche.

j'ai un problme avec cette partie l :
_aprs un petit calcul : a t il cotis plus de un million d'euros dans sa vie ? et encore c'est pour une petite retrairte de cheminot de 2000 euros a deux._ 

Cela sous entendrait que tu considres donc que notre modle serait  une retraite par capitalisation et donc que l'on doit toucher  la retraite les sommes qu'on a cotis pendant notre vie professionnel. Cela tombe bien c'est ce dont rve beaucoup de politique, et chefs d'entreprise. Se dbarrasser de notre modle pour passer  un modle par capitalisation.

Aprs on peut trouver ennuyeux certaines rgimes mais c'est gnralement aussi le jeu des politiques librales : "Regarder votre voisin il a plus que vous. je vous propose donc que l'on galise tout cela. Par le bas bien sur."

j'ai aussi un souci sur _"Les retraits ont il besoin (...) pour vivre sans rien faire"_ : Toutes les tudes montrent justement que non les retraits ne vivent pas sans rien faire. ils s'investissent au final dans normment d'activit.

----------


## tanaka59

> Pour l'instant, les minorits fortune qui possdent a peut prs tout, ont vus leurs fortune augmenter en moyenne de 11% par ans sous la rgence macron. 11% gagns honnettement, sans ne rien faire du tout. Ces 11%, c'est l'argent qui manque et que l'tat emprunte, anne par anne.
> 
> L'hypocrisie ne date pas de l're macron. Par exemple, toute ces personnes qui disent "j'ai cotis et j'exige que ma retraite ..." je ne sais pas si ils ont conscience de l'normit de leurs arguments. Dans les anne 40, un retrait avait une dure de vie bien limit, actuellement, retraite a 50 ans des cheminots signifie retraite a payer pendant au moins 45ans (ils s'accrochent) aprs un petit calcul : a t il cotis plus de un million d'euros dans sa vie ? et encore c'est pour une petite retrairte de cheminot de 2000 euros a deux. Les retraits ont ils vraiment besoin de 4000 8000 12 000 euros pour vivre sans rien faire ? quant dans un mme temps explose une misre des personnes ages qui ne peuvent pas payer les augmentations dlirantes de loyer et nourriture et frais divers PLUS les impos dtourns et masqu. le pire reste les jeunes qui dbutent leurs vie dans la misre car ils ont droit a "0". La chasse au pauvre et intellectualiser cette chasse c'est tellement cynique que cela fait presque figure de farce.
> 
> Le mot exact est dpouill et tout ce retrouve dans les poches des minorits (qui souffre nous a dis macron )
> 
> Tout ce que je souhaitai dire est que l'argent qui manque a tout le monde se trouve dans les poches des minorit.


La quasi totalit des "sommes" est investi en bourse . En somme l'argent devient "virtuel".




> Mme si sur le fonds on doit tre assez proche.
> 
> j'ai un problme avec cette partie l :
> _aprs un petit calcul : a t il cotis plus de un million d'euros dans sa vie ? et encore c'est pour une petite retrairte de cheminot de 2000 euros a deux._ 
> 
> Cela sous entendrait que tu considres donc que notre modle serait  une retraite par capitalisation et donc que l'on doit toucher  la retraite les sommes qu'on a cotis pendant notre vie professionnel. Cela tombe bien c'est ce dont rve beaucoup de politique, et chefs d'entreprise. Se dbarrasser de notre modle pour passer  un modle par capitalisation.
> 
> Aprs on peut trouver ennuyeux certaines rgimes mais c'est gnralement aussi le jeu des politiques librales : "Regarder votre voisin il a plus que vous. je vous propose donc que l'on galise tout cela. Par le bas bien sur."
> 
> j'ai aussi un souci sur _"Les retraits ont il besoin (...) pour vivre sans rien faire"_ : Toutes les tudes montrent justement que non les retraits ne vivent pas sans rien faire. ils s'investissent au final dans normment d'activit.


Les retraits sont trs actifs :

Dans le tourisme.
Dans le secteur associatifs.
Dans le secteur culturel.

----------


## halaster08

> Pour avoir travaill en CPAM :


J'y travaille actuellement en CPAM dans la seconde rgion la plus pauvre de France, et je n'ai absolument pas vu les mmes choses que toi, notamment sur la fraude.
Pour avoir particip a qq programme de lutte contre la fraude, ce n'est pas la fraude des assur qui nous coute cher, mais celle des professionnel de sant qui "surfacturent" (je vais pas entrer dans les dtail).




> Je tiens  prciser que les agents, Ple Emploi, CAF, CPAM , URSSAF  sont tenus de ne pas porter plainte sinon la hirarchie se retourne contre eux . Personnellement j'ai dj assist  des scnes d'agressions ou des agents CPAM et CAF se sont fait copieusement insults, voire intimids lorsqu'ils font comprendre que la fraude est constates.


Pas dans la CPAM o je travaille, bien au contraire.

----------


## virginieh

> Pour avoir travaill en CPAM :
> 
> > le profil type lors de la constatation de la fraude, je vous laisse vous faire une ide du portrait. 
> 
> Encore une fois, certains vont sortir du bois et crier au racisme ... Je tiens  prciser que les agents, Ple Emploi, CAF, CPAM , URSSAF  sont tenus de ne pas porter plainte sinon la hirarchie se retourne contre eux .  Personnellement j'ai dj assist  des scnes d'agressions ou des agents CPAM et CAF se sont fait copieusement insults, voire intimids lorsqu'ils font comprendre que la fraude est constates. Excuse habituelle, on va encore quon fait de lamalgame  On connait la chanson.


Ca me semble curieux a, parce que aux finances publiques c'est l'inverse. Toute incivilit des contribuables doit tre signale et fait systmatiquement l'objet d'une plainte. Et tous les ans il y a un rapport publi qui rpertorie toutes les plaintes et les rsultats des jugements.

----------


## tanaka59

Bonjour, 




> J'y travaille actuellement en CPAM dans la seconde rgion la plus pauvre de France, et je n'ai absolument pas vu les mmes choses que toi, notamment sur la fraude.
> Pour avoir particip a qq programme de lutte contre la fraude, ce n'est pas la fraude des assur qui nous coute cher, mais celle des professionnel de sant qui "surfacturent" (je vais pas entrer dans les dtail).


Dans la fraude traque il y a une plthoricit, professionnels comme assurances sont souvent de mche :
> arrts maladies en sur nombre pour des mdecins
> assurs en litige avec les employeurs en arrt maladie abusif (absence non justifie, motif futile, faux arrt pour partir en cong , CDD ou intrimaire qui refusent le poste une fois le contrat sign ... et le salaire tombe )
> indemnit journalire verse alors qu'on est pas ligible
> trafic de mdicament  
> usurpation d'identit pour avoir la cmu ou mdecine gratuite




> Pas dans la CPAM o je travaille, bien au contraire.


Dans les CAF et CPAM en Hauts de France il y a des caisses ou c'est trs difficile avec les bnficiaires.




> Ca me semble curieux a, parce que aux finances publiques c'est l'inverse. Toute incivilit des contribuables doit tre signale et fait systmatiquement l'objet d'une plainte. Et tous les ans il y a un rapport publi qui rpertorie toutes les plaintes et les rsultats des jugements.


Impts , Mairies , collectivits locales , CCAS ... c'est des fonctionnaires et des agents territoriaux. 

CARSAT, CPAM, CAF, MSA Pole Emploi ... c'est des entreprises comme Carrefour ou la boulangerie du coin = des entreprises prives avec mission dlgue de service publique.

Seul CNAV et CNAM sont des fonctionnaires ... et encore pas tous les membres du personnel.

Toutes les plaintes ne sont pas transmises ... avec certains publiques c'est plus sensible donc on touffe plutt . Aprs les politiques change d'une caisse locale  l'autre ...

----------


## Ryu2000

On dirait que Jrme Rodrigues n'est pas un fin stratge :
Grald Darmanin annonce dposer plainte contre Jrme Rodrigues, figure des "gilets jaunes"



> Le ministre ragissait  un message post sur Twitter par le militant mercredi soir qualifiant les policiers de "bande de nazis" et affirmant que les policiers tentent de "cacher aux mdias" le "camp de concentration disponible au nord-est de Paris". Jrme Rodrigues fait rfrence  un immense commissariat du 18e arrondissement de Paris. Situ rue de l'Evangile, ce commissariat dpend des brigades des rseaux ferrs, selon 20 Minutes. Il est utilis notamment lorsque la police procde  des interpellations massives. Cela a t le cas  plusieurs reprises pendant la mobilisation des "gilets jaunes", mais aussi, bien avant, en 2013, au moment des manifestations contre le mariage pour tous.


Si tu veux vraiment faire chier le pouvoir il faut dire "la police avec nous", parce que si un jour la police rejoignait les manifestants a pourrait finir en rvolution.
La plupart des policiers n'aiment pas les ordres qu'ils doivent suivre, ce sont des victimes du systme comme les gilets jaunes.

Covid-19 : Macron promet des dcisions vendredi



> Le prsident de la Rpublique veut donner de la visibilit sur les prochaines semaines sur la situation de la France face au coronavirus.


C'est quoi ces histoires d'activits partielles ?

----------


## MABROUKI

> C'est quoi ces histoires d'activits partielles ?


Ce  doit etre  du travail "virtuel"  puisque c'est  la mode.

Du miel avec du bon beurre.

----------


## Ryu2000

Je n'ai pas bien saisi la nuance avec le chmage partiel, mais a doit juste tre une diffrence de dure et de pourcentage.
Le gouvernement annonce prolonger l'activit partielle de longue dure jusqu' l't avec un salaire net maintenu  84%



> Il est plus avantageux que le chmage partiel classique, limit  six mois et dont l'indemnisation passera,  partir du 1er octobre, de 84  72% du net pour le salari, et de 85  60% du cot pour les entreprises.

----------


## ABCIWEB

> Tu trouves quon nest pas assez gnreux en aides sociales ? 
> 
> J'ai envie de te rpondre "tu moques de qui ?".
> 
> La France est dj championne du monde des prlvements sociaux et obligatoire ...


Il faut voir les choses dans leur ensemble, les cotisations sociales ne sont qu'une partie des ressources, certains pays ont moins de cotisations sociales mais plus d'impt directs ou indirects, et ensuite c'est aussi un quilibre  trouver en fonction des services rendus par l'tat.




> Dshabiller Paul pour habiller Pierre en taxant puis rendant sous forme d'aides ... Le tout en appauvrissant ceux qui payent et n'ont jamais droit  rien ... On nen parle jamais.


Tout le monde profite des services de l'tat, mme ceux qui ne touchent pas d'aides sociales profitent des infrastructures, des routes, des coles, du systme de sant, des espaces de loisirs, de certains vnements culturels gratuits, des pompiers, de la protection juridique et mme des policiers quand ils font bien leur travail. Et en cas de besoin ils toucheront galement des aides sociales.




> Au lieu d'avoir un fivre taxatrice compulsive, qu'on change de modle. Qu'on augmente les salaires au lieu de biberonner  coup d'aide.
> 
> Changer le modle de la collecte (en faisant du direct sur compte), permettrait  certains de se rendre compte de ce qu'on paye rellement ... Et que les sommes sont dj faramineuses. On responsabiliserait aussi plus les gens ... On est trop dans un modle d'assistanat, les gens ne sont pas assez responsable vis  vis de l'impt et des taxes. 
> 
> Mon discours va te surprendre. Je suis outr de l'allocation de certaines aides dans ce pays


Oui bien sr c'est le peuple qui est irresponsable et surtout pas les dirigeants. 

Sauf que cela fait quarante ans que l'on applique des politiques de plus en plus librales qui dresponsabilisent ceux qui ont le plus de pouvoir et cela va de moins en moins bien. Et toi tu proposes d'accentuer encore le processus... on voit bien que tu es format par la propagande puisque c'est renier la simple observation de la ralit et l'volution de la socit.  

Tu nous sort un article sur la fraude aux aides sociales et plutt que de dire qu'il faut lutter contre cette fraude, tu remets en cause le principe mme de ces aides. Comme disait *fredoche* c'est du marronnier de chez marronnier et c'est affligeant de banalit. Ton discours est exactement le mme que celui des nolibraux, donc non, tu ne nous surprend pas du tout puisque c'est le refrain que reprennent en boucle tous les media mainstream qui sont aux ordres des grands groupes financiers. Et ce discours l on le connait par coeur puisque cela fait quarante ans qu'on nous rpte le mme.

----------


## tanaka59

Bonsoir, 




> Oui bien sr c'est le peuple qui est irresponsable et surtout pas les dirigeants.


Ce que tu dis comme ironique est rellement vrai. Une frange de la population considre maintenant comme "normal" est "du" toute aide par facilit. C'est flagrant chez les moins de 35 ans. Une aide est vu comme "normal" ... 

Ce qu'on oublie bien souvent c'est que ces aides ne sortent pas de nul part. C'est des impts , tes impts , mes impts . 

Chez ceux payant limpt il y a aussi des personnes qui gagnent peu / pas assez . Payent plein pot et n'ont droit a rien. Celui qui gagne lgrement plus que le Smic , 25 , 50  . C'est une misre une diffrence de 25 . Pourtant cela exclu de facto de certaines sociales. 

L'autre aberration est ceux bnficiant d'aides et par facilit s'arrangent pour truander, ou jouer avec le systme et ne pas travailler . Le rsultat en cumulant les aides des profils arrivent  gagner quasiment 100  de plus que celui au Smic ... 

Donc oui il y a bien une culture du biberonnage . 

Le contribuable a suffisamment t le dindon de la farce. Il est donc normal de couper les vannes  un moment aux truands et tricheurs du systme.

La population a sa part de responsabilit :
> manque de culture dans le domaine de l'administration ou juridique
> une culture galopante du "normal" , du "du" et "par facilit"

Les politiques eux ont aussi leur part de responsabilit :
> laisser pourrir la situation
> un systme complexe jamais reform
> un laxisme ambiant
> un laiss aller qui est propice  la mentalit du "on ne change pas ou plutard"




> Sauf que cela fait quarante ans que l'on applique des politiques de plus en plus librales qui dresponsabilisent ceux qui ont le plus de pouvoir et cela va de moins en moins bien. Et toi tu proposes d'accentuer encore le processus... on voit bien que tu es format par la propagande puisque c'est renier la simple observation de la ralit et l'volution de la socit.


Ta rflexion en dit long sur la mentalit li  l'argent et  limpt en France ... Il y a un "complexe" dans la socit franaise du simple fait de parler d'argent. Je passe la frontire , en Belgique il n'y a pas ce problme .   




> Tu nous sort un article sur la fraude aux aides sociales et plutt que de dire qu'il faut lutter contre cette fraude, tu remets en cause le principe mme de ces aides.


Oui car le systme est dfaillant . 

Entre avoir une aide de 100  et avoir 100  de plus sur ton salaire tu prends la premire option . Je prend la seconde . 

En France vous avez une culture  l'impt nombrilistique. Puis le systme des taxes en France est un bordel sans nom. La France est mme championne. 

Au USA les taxes , connu chez nous sous le nom de "brute" est prlvee directement sur le compte bancaire et non pas sur le salaire. Cela change dj l'approche qu'on a vis  vis, de ce qu'on doit vraiment payer . Encore une fois en France vous refusez de regarder la mthode d'approche et la logique de fonctionnement du systme ... Donc logiquement pour faire voluer la mentalit d'approche pour rformer le systme c'est une catastrophe .

Etonnement dans les systmes ou l'on vient pomper directement sur les comptes bancaires , les contribuables sont plus responsables avec leur argent ...

Accepter de changer l'approche de la collecte et l'approche de la logique de fonctionnement du systme c'est dj l'une des clefs du systme ... Changer les mentalits en ai une autre.

Un systme jamais reform, bourr de failles , complexe est propice aux fraudes ... et a une gestion couteuse. Toujours cette vision nombrilistique  la franaise.




> Ton discours est exactement le mme que celui des nolibraux, donc non, tu ne nous surprend pas du tout puisque c'est le refrain que reprennent en boucle tous les media mainstream qui sont aux ordres des grands groupes financiers.


Tu as pas lu tout mes postes. Je suis un pro taxe des socits qui brassent des milliards .

----------


## Mat.M

> Au USA les taxes , connu chez nous sous le nom de "brute" est prlvee directement sur le compte bancaire et non pas sur le salaire.


c'est bizarre parce qu'au Canada les impts sont prlevs sur le salaire.
Par contre ne pas oublier un truc c'est qu'aux USA il y a les taxes de chaque tat et au Canada les taxes provinciales.

----------


## ABCIWEB

> Chez ceux payant limpt il y a aussi des personnes qui gagnent peu / pas assez . Payent plein pot et n'ont droit a rien. Celui qui gagne lgrement plus que le Smic , 25 , 50  . C'est une misre une diffrence de 25 . Pourtant cela exclu de facto de certaines sociales.


Tu as vu a o que ceux qui gagnent lgrement plus que le smic n'avaient droit  rien. Les APL et la CAF ne dpendent pas que du salaire.




> Sauf que cela fait quarante ans que l'on applique des politiques de plus en plus librales qui dresponsabilisent ceux qui ont le plus de pouvoir et cela va de moins en moins bien. Et toi tu proposes d'accentuer encore le processus... on voit bien que tu es format par la propagande puisque c'est renier la simple observation de la ralit et l'volution de la socit.





> Ta rflexion en dit long sur la mentalit li  l'argent et  limpt en France ... Il y a un "complexe" dans la socit franaise du simple fait de parler d'argent. Je passe la frontire , en Belgique il n'y a pas ce problme .


Je te parles du rsultat des politiques nolibrales qui sont appliques depuis 40 ans et tu me rponds sur la mentalit lie  l'argent. Est-ce que tu as conscience que cela n'a strictement rien  voir. Un rsultat est un rsultat, ce n'est pas un sentiment ni une mentalit.

Ta rponse montre bien que tu ne cherches pas  rflchir mais que tout est prtexte  rpandre tes clichs grossiers et l'individualisme forcen qui caractrise la btise humaine.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Comme disait *fredoche* c'est du marronnier de chez marronnier


C'est vrai qu'en ce moment si on entre "fraude sociale" dans un moteur de recherche on voit plein d'articles qui sont sorties ces jours-ci.
 chaque fois que la commission d'enqute relative  la Lutte contre les fraudes aux prestations sociales sort un rapport tous les mdias en parlent, c'est comment quand il neige, quand il fait chaud, quand il y a des bouchons pour aller en vacances.
L'actualit tourne un peu en rond. Par exemple cet article de septembre 2019 : La fraude sociale cote entre 13 et 45 milliards deuros.

Fraude sociale: "Deux couples ont mont 1.200 dossiers de fausses grossesses: 1,7 million d'euros de plums"



> "Les systmes nchangent pas les donnes. Vous avez deux couples de Roumains qui ont mont 1.200 dossiers de fausses grossesses dans le Nord. 1,7 million deuros de plums. Pas mal. Vous avez un monsieur, quon a finalement chop lanne dernire, qui avait reconnu 70 enfants. Comme les systmes ne sont pas connects, eh bien voil"


(Je vois bien un parti national sioniste apparatre juste avant les lections de 2022, c'est souvent des trangers qui fraudent, donc il y a moyen de surfer la dessus, il manquerait plus qu'une attaque terroriste avant les lections et le parti pourrait arriver au second tour)

Pierre Moscovici a un plan :
Ces trois chiffres qui illustrent l'ampleur de la fraude sociale en France



> Un milliard d'euros de fraudes aux organismes sociaux2,4 millions de bnficiaires potentiellement "fantmes"152 000  573 000 cartes Vitale en trop
> Pierre Moscovici, le premier prsident de la Cour des comptes, a jug "possible d'asscher  la source une grande partie des risques de fraude" en croisant en tous sens les fichiers sociaux, fiscaux, bancaires, mais aussi consulaires et scolaires, afin de vrifier les identits et les revenus des bnficiaires.


Il me semble que l'tat vient d'emprunter 100 milliards, a fait une grosse dette, donc il faut essayer de faire des conomie un peu partout pour la rembourser.
C'est pas top d'tre endett  120% du PIB.




> Je passe la frontire , en Belgique il n'y a pas ce problme .


Ce que vous pourriez faire c'est de rester en Belgique et ne plus jamais remettre les pieds en France. Comme a vous arrterez de stresser  cause de la fraude sociale franaise.




> Sauf que cela fait quarante ans que l'on applique des politiques de plus en plus librales qui dresponsabilisent ceux qui ont le plus de pouvoir et cela va de moins en moins bien.


Il faut esprer qu'aprs l'effondrement un meilleur systme voit le jour, mais ce n'est pas gagn et il faut survivre  l'effondrement ce qui ne sera pas vident non plus.

----------


## fredoche

> Ta rflexion en dit long sur la mentalit li  l'argent et  limpt en France ... Il y a un "complexe" dans la socit franaise du simple fait de parler d'argent. Je passe la frontire , en Belgique il n'y a pas ce problme .


Droule ce sujet tu veux bien ?

Les impots en Belgique sont consquents, bien plus qu'en France il me semble. J'tais effar de voir qu'avec un meilleur salaire brut, et avec moins de charges (13% environ sous forme d'un prlvement forfaitaire) je toucherai bien moins qu'en France

Par contre pour le coup les allocations familiales sont gnreuses
Et le chmage est  vie n'est ce pas ?

----------


## Ryu2000

LREM test des trucs, en ce moment c'est l'inscurit (le thme de la prsidentielle 2007) :
Inscurit : Emmanuel Macron dans les pas de Nicolas Sarkozy



> "Ensauvagement", "impunit zro", "bilan mensuel" : pour lutter contre linscurit, Emmanuel Macron et le gouvernement ont adopt une mthode qui rappelle les annes Sarkozy, lors de son passage au ministre de l'Intrieur. Un choix politique qui soulve notamment des questions mthodologiques.


D'ailleurs en parlant de Sarkozy il s'est mal exprim et a a provoqu des ractions :
Aprs avoir associ les mots  singes  et  ngres , Nicolas Sarkozy sattire les critiques de la gauche



> Invit de lmission  Quotidien  de Yann Barths sur TMC, jeudi 10 septembre,  loccasion de la sortie de son livre Le Temps des temptes (Editions de lObservatoire), Nicolas Sarkozy a associ les mots  singes  et  ngres . Lex-prsident de la Rpublique critiquait  cette volont des lites, qui se pincent le nez, qui sont comme les singes qui ncoutent personne , lorsquil sinterrompt pour lancer avec ironie :  Je ne sais plus, on a le droit de dire singe ?  Et denchaner :  Parce que on na plus le droit de dire les On dit quoi ? Les dix petits soldats maintenant ? Cest a ? Ouais Elle progresse la socit !


Ce serait marrant qu'LREM s'effondre tellement que Macron dcide de faire comme Hollande et ne se reprsente pas en 2022 :
Bisbille entre dputs LREM et MoDem aprs le  mercato  dt



> Quatre parlementaires En Marche ont dcid de passer dans le camp centriste. Le parti prsidentiel juge ce dbauchage incorrect.

----------


## tanaka59

Bonjour, 




> Tu as vu a o que ceux qui gagnent lgrement plus que le smic n'avaient droit  rien. Les APL et la CAF ne dpendent pas que du salaire.


Avec un salaire net de 1300 /1400  sors la liste des aides aux quelles tu es ligible .




> Je te parles du rsultat des politiques nolibrales qui sont appliques depuis 40 ans et tu me rponds sur la mentalit lie  l'argent.


L'idologie , la politique et la mentalit sont lies ... Il y a vision pragmatique VS dogmatique. Modifier le systme de collecte , de redistribution et de contrle c'est dj changer de mentalit et d'idologie.

Celui qui a 20/30 ans , trouve "normale" le biberonnage aux aides sociales vu qu'il n'a connu cela comme modle. Celui qui a 40/50 en a plus qu'assez d'tre le dindon de la farce en tant ponctionn de toute part, normale les ponctions explosent de toutes parts.




> Est-ce que tu as conscience que cela n'a strictement rien  voir.


C'est  lie. Une idologie politique joue sur la mentalit, la culture, la faon de penser ... En France vous avez une culture de la "taxe par facilit" .




> Un rsultat est un rsultat, ce n'est pas un sentiment ni une mentalit.


Un rsultat est issue d'une approche/faon de penser/faon de faire/mthode d'approche/fonctionnement du systme. Pour changer le systme on attaque l'amont et l'aval.




> Ta rponse montre bien que tu ne cherches pas  rflchir mais que tout est prtexte  rpandre tes clichs grossiers et l'individualisme forcen qui caractrise la btise humaine.


Ton raisonnement est typique des personnes qui refuse les moindres rformes et changement  ... Vous voulez les conserver et musifier des avantages sans toucher au systme ... 

Quand celui ci ne fonctionne plus tous les levier sont  toucher :

> mthode d'approche
> faon de faire
> rflexion

Forcement ds qu'on commence  faire un chantier , lev de bouclier ...

----------


## Invit

> Celui qui a 20/30 ans , trouve "normale" le biberonnage aux aides sociales vu qu'il n'a connu cela comme modle. Celui qui a 40/50 en a plus qu'assez d'tre le dindon de la farce en tant ponctionn de toute part, normale les ponctions explosent de toutes parts.


Celui a 20 ans aujourd'hui n'aura jamais le mme niveau de vie  50 ans qu'une personne qui a 50 ans aujourd'hui.

C'est impossible, suffit de voir le prix de l'immobilier aujourd'hui et le fait que la croissance c'est termin.

Normal que les gnrations qui ont foutu le bazar paient.

Jusqu' preuve du contraire une personne qui a 20 ans aujourd'hui n'a pas vot pour les politiques appliques depuis qu'il est n.

Assumez de voter pour des irresponsables et payez.

----------


## tanaka59

> Droule ce sujet tu veux bien ?


En France les salaires sont faibles. Un smic  la louche c'est 1200  net auquel tu peux enlever le prlvement  la source . 5  8% C'est 60  100  de moins. En gros il reste en net 1140  1100  .

Contrairement  la France limpt  la source n'est pas dduit de la paie il l'est avant dans le "brut": https://www.fgtb.be/calcul-salaire-brut-net. 

Avec les failles du systme en France, fraude, manque de contrle et manque de rforme ... Un Fraudeur arrive  avoir plus en aide sociale en net qu'une personne au smic aprs impts .

Une fraudeur arrive  avoir 1200  1300  net . 

Pas tonnant que face  limpt entre le travailleur qui gagne peu + taxe et le fraudeur la dfiance soit norme ... Le foss est mme en train de se creuser. 

L'cart entre salaire faible et cumul d'aide tend  se rapprocher voir ... le doubler .




> Les impts en Belgique sont consquents, bien plus qu'en France il me semble.


C'est vrai la fiscalit est aussi trs lev en Belgique.




> J'tais effar de voir qu'avec un meilleur salaire brut, et avec moins de charges (13% environ sous forme d'un prlvement forfaitaire) je toucherai bien moins qu'en France


C'est plus un exception que la rgle. 

A poste quivalent entre France VS Belgique tu peux gagner de 150  300  net de plus en Belgique.

----------


## MABROUKI

> L'idologie , la politique et la mentalit sont lies ... Il y a vision pragmatique VS dogmatique. Modifier le systme de collecte , de redistribution et de contrle c'est dj changer de mentalit et d'idologie.
> 
> Celui qui a 20/30 ans , trouve "normale" le biberonnage aux aides sociales vu qu'il n'a connu cela comme modle. Celui qui a 40/50 en a plus qu'assez d'tre le dindon de la farce en tant ponctionn de toute part, normale les ponctions explosent de toutes parts.
> 
> 
> 
> C'est  lie. Une idologie politique joue sur la mentalit, la culture, la faon de penser ... En France vous avez une culture de la "taxe par facilit" .


C'est amusant a ,les difficults  travers l'age .
a me rappelle un adage  arabe sur le cours de la vie:
"entre 20 et 30 ans l'homme est  un futur prodige, entre 30 et 40 ans il est blm ,entre 40 & 60 ans il  travaille comme un ne sans murmurer , 60 ans c'est un toutou qui aboie et que personne ncoute."

----------


## Cincinnatus

@tanaka59, pour info : dans les Hauts de France, *un pharmacien* vient d'tre poursuivi pour fraude. Une CPAM s'est rendue compte que son officine tait trs rentable. Aprs contrle, il se trouve que sa grand-mre avait,  son insu, "bnfici" de plus de 600.000 euros de matriels de soin ou mdicaments. 2 autres caisses ont enqut, au total *la fraude approche le million d'euros*. 
Rassurez-vous, on est l avec des "gens biens", le procureur rclame du sursis et une amende de 20.000 . On n'est pas dans le 9-3, quand-mme ! La justice rendra sa dcision en octobre. 

Faire une recherche sur le critre "pharmacie fraude a la scurit sociale" est trs instructif... 

​

----------


## fredoche

> C'est plus un exception que la rgle. 
> 
> A poste quivalent entre France VS Belgique tu peux gagner de 150  300  net de plus en Belgique.


Non ce n'est pas une exception
Oui le smic est plus lev en belgique, le PIB par habitant aussi
Ma copine directrice adjointe d'un tablissement secondaire qui touche un brut  faire plir un prof de facult en France en fin de carrire fait tout juste 3000  net.
En brut on parle de 5000, il faudrait que je vrifie avec elle.
En tant que prof, elle touchait bien plus que la plupart des profs franais, en brut comme en net.

Mais oui effectivement les salaires brut sont plus levs, et l'immobilier bien plus abordable
Et les impts sals

----------


## tanaka59

Bonsoir, 




> @tanaka59, pour info : dans les Hauts de France, *un pharmacien* vient d'tre poursuivi pour fraude. Une CPAM s'est rendue compte que son officine tait trs rentable. Aprs contrle, il se trouve que sa grand-mre avait,  son insu, "bnfici" de plus de 600.000 euros de matriels de soin ou mdicaments. 2 autres caisses ont enqut, au total *la fraude approche le million d'euros*. 
> Rassurez-vous, on est l avec des "gens biens", le procureur rclame du sursis et une amende de 20.000 . On n'est pas dans le 9-3, quand-mme ! La justice rendra sa dcision en octobre.​


La dlinquance en colle blanc fait aussi trempette des affaires de trafic en tout genre ... Drogue, pot de vin, blanchiment ... 




> Faire une recherche sur le critre "pharmacie fraude a la scurit sociale" est trs instructif...


Trafic de mdoc et trafic de matos pour blanchir de l'argent ... par exemple.




> Non ce n'est pas une exception
> Oui le smic est plus lev en belgique, le PIB par habitant aussi
> Ma copine directrice adjointe d'un tablissement secondaire qui touche un brut  faire plir un prof de facult en France en fin de carrire fait tout juste 3000  net.
> En brut on parle de 5000, il faudrait que je vrifie avec elle.
> En tant que prof, elle touchait bien plus que la plupart des profs franais, en brut comme en net.
> 
> Mais oui effectivement les salaires brut sont plus levs, et l'immobilier bien plus abordable
> Et les impts sals


Dans l'IT , le marketing et la logistique les salaires sont clairement plus intressant en Belgique qu'en France.

----------


## Jon Shannow

Et pendant ce temps en Macronie... 

La Macronie est une nouvelle forme de dmocrassie (pas de faute dans ce mot ;-) )


Source

----------


## halaster08

> Et pendant ce temps en Macronie...


Autocollant LFI sous sa veste (donc pas forcment visible avant le contrle) et gilet jaune dans son sac, c'est un petit peu de la provoc' quand mme, elle peut s'estimer heureuse d'tre reparti avec ses deux yeux !

----------


## benjani13

Sur l'"ensauvagement" de la socit:




Finalement on vaut pas mieux que les Grolandais....

----------


## Ryu2000

> Source


Il s'est dj pass pire que a, des gens ont dj reu des amendes soit disant parce qu'ils manifestaient  un endroit interdit, alors qu'ils ne manifestaient pas du tout, ce n'tait pas des gilets jaunes, ils ne portaient pas de logo, ils taient juste au mauvais endroit au mauvais moment. (la police reoit des ordres bizarres, donner des amendes parce quelqu'un se promne dans une zone interdite de manifestation c'est n'importe quoi)

LFI est trs sympa avec les gilets jaunes en ce moment :
Gilets jaunes. Fabien Roussel et Adrien Quatennens raffirment leur soutien aux manifestants

Melenchon sur Twitter :



> https://twitter.com/JLMelenchon/stat...28751301898246
> Bravo aux insoumis prsents dans la marche des #GiletsJaunes. Fortifiez le refus de la violence car le prfet #Lallement attend les incidents pour lancer la machine  borgner et emprisonner. Restez absolument non violents.


Lextrme gauche essaie de rcuprer le mouvement depuis longtemps. Mais l'esprit de base c'est que personne n'affiche son appartenance politique, tu peux tre abstentionniste ou voter, PS, UMP, LREM, RN, LFI, on s'en fout et il ne faut pas que t'en parle. Le seul drapeau autoris c'est le drapeau franais. 
Il est sympa ce mouvement : pas de parti politique, pas de syndicat, pas de hirarchie.
Par contre c'est le bordel pour les revendications, mais apparemment ils aimeraient tous pouvoir garder un peu plus d'argent, une partie trop importante des revenus partent en taxes et impts.
Donc si il y avait moyen de baisser la taxe sur le diesel ce serait pas mal.  ::P:

----------


## MABROUKI

> Sur l'"ensauvagement" de la socit:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finalement on vaut pas mieux que les Grolandais....


Ce mot  d'  "Ensauvagement" m'intrigue et me parait excessif ,car il s'agit d'animaux domestiques en fait, des humains et dans pareil cas il faudrait dire  "bestialit"  tout court.
En arabe nous avons un mot tout prt "ces gens l ont de vrais DOUBANNE"(btes domestiques) pour dire qu'ils ont un comportement bestial .
Et pour des gens  sortis du bois nous avons un mot identique au franais "ouhouche" ( sauvages).
Dans de tels cas ,il faut domestiquer ces gens (rducation tout court)

----------


## Ryu2000

La loi va peut-tre changer :
Emmanuelle Wargon soutient un amendement qui facilite l'expulsion de squatteurs



> Face  cette situation, elle a engag un travail approfondi avec ses services ds lundi dernier, a-t-elle fait savoir. Cette tude a mis en lumire selon elle *la ncessit d'amliorer et de simplifier le droit afin, notamment, d'acclrer les dlais de procdures et de raffirmer les principes protecteurs des propritaires et locataires face aux squatteurs*. C'est pour cette raison que j'apporte mon soutien  l'amendement dpos par le rapporteur du projet de loi 'Acclration et simplification de l'action publique' (Asap), le dput Guillaume Kasbarian, a-t-elle expliqu.
> 
> *Cet amendement dit une chose trs simple: que ce soit une rsidence principale ou une rsidence secondaire, ou mme une rsidence occasionnelle,  partir du moment o vous trouvez un squatteur chez vous, vous dposez plainte, vous faites constater que c'est bien chez vous et aprs vous interpellez le prfet*, a galement dtaill la ministre sur RTL. Le prfet a 48H pour vous rpondre et au bout de 48H le prfet lui-mme met en demeure le squatteur de partir, a-t-elle poursuivi, ajoutant que cela va acclrer trs fortement les procdures.

----------


## MABROUKI

> Melenchon sur Twitter :
> 
> 
> Lextrme gauche essaie de rcuprer le mouvement depuis longtemps. Mais l'esprit de base c'est que personne n'affiche son appartenance politique, tu peux tre abstentionniste ou voter, PS, UMP, LREM, RN, LFI, on s'en fout et il ne faut pas que t'en parle. Le seul drapeau autoris c'est le drapeau franais. 
> Il est sympa ce mouvement : pas de parti politique, pas de syndicat, pas de hirarchie.
> Par contre c'est le bordel pour les revendications, mais apparemment ils aimeraient tous pouvoir garder un peu plus d'argent, une partie trop importante des revenus partent en taxes et impts.
> Donc si il y avait moyen de baisser la taxe sur le diesel ce serait pas mal.


C'est une occasion idale pour J.L. Melenchon qui ne souhaite pas gouverner, mais aspire au  tribunat de la plbe(les tribuns de la plbe ne gouvernement pas mais sont juste ses porte paroles au Snat Romain).
Cicron fait lloge du Tribunat de la plbe :
 "il  y a dans le pouvoir mme des tribuns ,je le reconnais ,quelque chose de mauvais,_mais le bien qu'on a voulu obtenir par ce moyen,sans le mal nous ne l'aurions pas._
La puissance des Tribuns de la plbe est excessive ,qui en doute ?
Mais la violence populaire ,_beaucoup plus redoutable et plus agissante du fait qu'elle a chef ,est aussi plus facile  apaiser que si elle n'en avait pas ._
Un chef ,en effet, sait quel risque il court s'il s'avance ,l'emportement populaire ne calcule pas le danger.
_Mais dira-t-on ,on l'excite parfois.Oui ,mais souvent aussi le Tribun le calme..._
Admirez en cette matire la sagesse de nos anctres.
Ils accordent  la plbe ce pouvoir ,les armes tombent,la sdition s'apaise :ON A TROUVE UN TEMPRAMENT GRACE AUQUEL LES PLUS PETITS  SE CROIENT GAUX AUX GRANDS; CELA SEUL FAIT LE SALUT DE L'ETAT
" (des Lois).
Alas  ,la plbe de nos jours veut se passer de ses tribuns et c'est trs mauvais pour la paix sociale.

----------


## Ryu2000

> C'est une occasion idale pour J.L. Melenchon


Bof...
Une partie importante des gilets jaunes ne vote pas et les personnes qui composent ce groupe ne vont probablement pas s'y mettre pour LFI.
Le ct positif c'est qu'il y a des fans de LFI qui vont tre plus tolrants envers les gilets jaunes.
Je ne sais pas si LFI va russir  convertir beaucoup dlecteurs mais au moins avec le soutient d'LFI les mdias ne pourront plus faire passer les manifestants pour des fascistes.




> Le numro un du PCF Fabien Roussel a dit samedi soutenir "les revendications des "gilets jaunes" dont beaucoup "n'ont jamais t vritablement satisfaites", le coordinateur de LFI Adrien Quatennens, prsent place Wagram  Paris, *soulignant qu'ils rclament "la justice sociale".*
> 
> "Bien sr, je soutiens leurs revendications parce qu'elles n'ont jamais t vritablement satisfaites de la part du gouvernement. Il y avait une forte demande en matire de pouvoir d'achat, de hausse des pensions pour les retraits, de hausse des salaires. Or, il y a pas eu de satisfaction de ce ct-l", a estim Fabien Roussel sur BFMTV.
> 
> Soulignant qu'avec la double crise conomique et sanitaire, "la pauvret augmente fortement dans notre pays", il voit un sentiment selon lequel "*ce sont toujours les mmes qui payent, ceux qui bossent, ceux qui triment et pas les plus riches*". "Nous n'avons pas vu le rtablissement de l'impt de solidarit sur la fortune, qui tait en tte des revendications", a-t-il relev.


Les gilets jaunes sont prsents comme des travailleurs qui galrent pour survivre, ce qui est une trs bonne description du mouvement.
C'est vrai que LREM a augment ou cr beaucoup de taxes.




> ne souhaite pas gouverner


 mon avis si il avait atteint le second tour, il se serait battu pour gagner.
Par contre on dirait que Marine Lepen s'est sabote, elle a fait exprs de perdre et elle tait contente.

Si a se trouve en 2022 il n'y aura ni LREM, ni LFI, ni le RN au second tour.
2 ans avant 2016 LREM n'existait pas, un scnario similaire pourrait se produire.

----------


## tanaka59

Bonjour 




> Il s'est dj pass pire que a, des gens ont dj reu des amendes soit disant parce qu'ils manifestaient  un endroit interdit, alors qu'ils ne manifestaient pas du tout, ce n'tait pas des gilets jaunes, ils ne portaient pas de logo, ils taient juste au mauvais endroit au mauvais moment. (la police reoit des ordres bizarres, donner des amendes parce quelqu'un se promne dans une zone interdite de manifestation c'est n'importe quoi)


Encore une fois le citoyen lambda au mauvais endroit au mauvais moment ... Un vilain garnement ... C'est totalement abrrant. Maintenant le samedi aprs midi on a intrt  faire gaffe si il y a une manif  ... au risque d'une verbalisation  lapprciation du policier / gendarme. 




> Dans de tels cas ,il faut domestiquer ces gens (rducation tout court)


Tu proposes de rouvrir des camps dinternements et de rducations ? Les Chinois et Russes ont dj cela en stock  ::lol::  En Guyane sinon aussi c'est tout bien . Une colo de vacance  la dure. 




> La loi va peut-tre changer :
> Emmanuelle Wargon soutient un amendement qui facilite l'expulsion de squatteurs


Il est temps depuis que la mascarade dure ...




> mon avis si il avait atteint le second tour, il se serait battu pour gagner.
> Par contre on dirait que Marine Lepen s'est sabote, elle a fait exprs de perdre et elle tait contente.
> 
> Si a se trouve en 2022 il n'y aura ni LREM, ni LFI, ni le RN au second tour.
> 2 ans avant 2016 LREM n'existait pas, un scnario similaire pourrait se produire.


Peut tre qu'il n'y aura pas de candidat ...

----------


## Ryu2000

> Peut tre qu'il n'y aura pas de candidat ...


Il ne manque jamais de candidats, par contre au second tour il y en a que 2.
Il est difficile de prvoir ce qui va se passer.
Peut-tre que Macron ne se reprsentera pas (comme Hollande en 2016).
Peut-tre que le systme va promouvoir un nouveau parti.
Peut-tre que LR va trouver un candidat populaire d'ici l.
Peut-tre que LFI va trouver un meilleure candidat que Mlenchon.
Peut-tre qu'un parti comme Debout la France, Solidarit & Progrs, l'Union populaire rpublicaine, les patriotes, va gagner en popularit d'ici l.
Peut-tre que le PS va ressusciter.

Le FN n'a t au second tour que 2 fois, en 2002 et en 2016, il n'y sera peut-tre pas en 2022. (il y aura peut-tre un nouveau parti nationaliste d'ici l)
Bon de toute faon pour ce que a change... Vous pouvez bien mettre n'importe qui, on senfoncera toujours un peu plus.

Melenchon tait trs proche du second tour en 2016, est-ce qu'il fera encore mieux la prochaine fois ?
En tout cas tout a c'est trs loin, on en a pas encore fini de Macron et de toute faon son successeur sera probablement pire que lui.

----------


## benjani13

Alors qu'Olivier Vran rptait encore rcemment que non, le gouvernement n'a pas interdit la vente de masque par manque de stock durant le confinement, Stanislas Gurini (Dlgu gnral d'EnMarche), lui, dit tout l'inverse. Vido de Quotidien relevant cela  voir ici:
https://twitter.com/Qofficiel/status...84862980644868

----------


## Ryu2000

> le gouvernement n'a pas interdit la vente de masque par manque de stock durant le confinement


Dans l'intervention qu'on voit dans le tweet de Quotidien il est question d'autre chose.
Dans la vido le gars dit un peu prs a :  avec le recul on sait qu'on aurait du dire plus simplement qu'il y en avait pas assez et que c'tait la raison principale pour laquelle il fallait les rserver  ceux qui tait sur la premire ligne de front sanitaire et conomique".
Donc l il doit critiquer le discours "les masques ne servent  rien et peuvent trs facilement tre contre productif", le gouvernement aurait du dire "il n'y a pas suffisamment de stock pour ceux qui sont au front (infirmire, caissire, livreur, policier) et ils sont prioritaire, dmerdez-vous pour trouver des masques, mais on ne peut pas vous aider".

L'histoire de la vente de masque c'est encore autre chose :
VIDEO. Coronavirus : les pharmaciens taient autoriss  vendre des masques depuis fin mars et l'ignoraient



> Les particuliers peuvent dsormais se procurer des masques  usage unique en pharmacie mais ils auraient pu en acheter beaucoup plus tt. *Des pharmaciens ont dcouvert rcemment qu'il n'y avait pas d'interdiction lgale de vendre des masques issus de l'importation, contrairement  ce que l'administration avait laiss entendre.*


Il y a eu un problme de communication, les pharmaciens avaient le droit de vendre des masques imports, mais ils pensaient que c'tait interdit.
Sinon ils en auraient import comme des porcs et n'importe qui aurait pu en acheter. J'ai mme vu une entreprise qui avait import un gros stock de masques mais aucune pharmacie ne voulait lui en acheter parce qu'elles pensaient que c'tait illgale d'en vendre.

----------


## foetus

> Sinon ils en auraient import comme des porcs et n'importe qui aurait pu en acheter.


 ::mrgreen::  Tu sais o est le loup : Coronavirus : 300 millions d'euros de masques vendus depuis le 4 mai en grandes surfaces (<- brve 20 minutes du 27 aot)




> Avec 14 millions deuros lors de la semaine du 17 au 23 aot, le chiffre daffaires ralis par la grande distribution  pour la vente de masques  atteint dsormais la barre des 300 millions deuros raliss depuis le 4 mai , indique Nielsen dans un communiqu. Ces chiffres concernent les masques jetables et lavables vendus dans les hypermarchs, supermarchs,  drives  et magasins de proximit.


 ::ptdr::  les gars (et le gouvernement) sont des gnies de la quenelle/ de la rotca

----------


## Ryu2000

> le loup :


Ouais mais l c'est dans les grandes surfaces. Avant que les masques arrivent en grande surface les pharmacies auraient pu en importer et en vendre, mais elles ne le savaient pas.




> des gnies de la quenelle


Ils sont partis dans le dlire du masque obligatoire. Un masque a devient trs rapidement un nid  bactries, il faut donc le changer au maximum toutes les 3h, tu ne peux pas porter le mme masque pendant toute une journe sinon c'est dgueulasse.
C'est vrai que c'est bien d'tre en contact avec des bactries parce qu'au final a renforce le systme immunitaire, mais au bout d'un moment trop c'est trop. Tu peux attraper des maladies plus grave* que le SARS-CoV-2  cause du masque.
Donc les gens sont oblig d'en acheter plein. Le mieux c'est peut-tre d'en avoir 10 lavables et de faire des machines tous les 2 jours.

* pour la plupart des gens, le SARS-CoV-2 c'est moins violent qu'une grippe ou un rhume, le pourcentage d'asymptomatique semble norme, ils sont malade sans le savoir et ils finissent par gurir spontanment.

----------


## foetus

> Ouais mais l c'est dans les grandes surfaces. Avant que les masques arrivent en grande surface les pharmacies auraient pu en importer et en vendre, mais elles ne le savaient pas.


Effectivement je n'ai pas mis les sous-titres  ::oops::   cette histoire de vente par les pharmaciens et quand mme trs "bizarre" pour le grand public  ::?: 

Certains pharmaciens avaient commands des masques (qu'ils ont reus) et le gouvernement leur dit c'est illgal. Certains pharmaciens ont tir la tronche parce qu'il avait 1 stock invendable.
Ensuite, les masques ont commenc  tre vendus dans les grandes surfaces (on se rappelle des prcommandes pour ceux qui avaient la carte client)
Enfin, 1 fois que les grandes surfaces ont enclench le processus de commercialisation (au moins faire 1 stock), le gouvernement dit "ah oups  ::oops::  les pharmaciens vous pouvaient en vendre" Et videment cela  tomber pendant le rush des commandes *mondiales* fin avril/ dbut mai
Il me semble que  ::koi::  LIDL avait pass command fin mars pour en avoir fin avril/ dbut mai.
Et on peut imaginer qu'ensuite, certaines personnes avec les mdias n'en ont pas achet dans les pharmacies  cause des mdias "c'est illgal blahblahblah" ... et ce sont rabattus sur les grandes surfaces dont justement les mdias en ont fait 1 "_bad buzz_" "est-ce scandaleux de faire des prcommandes blahblahblah" 

Et donc "300 millions deuros raliss depuis le 4 mai"  ::mrgreen::  des gnies de l'entourloupe.





> Donc les gens sont oblig d'en acheter plein. Le mieux c'est peut-tre d'en avoir 10 lavables et de faire des machines tous les 2 jours.


Moi je compte 3 masques lavables par jour sur 5 jours. Soit au moins 15 masques avec 1 lavage toutes les semaines  ::mrgreen:: 





> pour la plupart des gens, le SARS-CoV-2 c'est moins violent qu'une grippe ou un rhume, le pourcentage d'asymptomatique semble norme, ils sont malade sans le savoir et ils finissent par gurir spontanment.


On critique le dcompte des morts puis des malades tous les soirs mais ce dcompte met en lumire ce constat depuis juillet. Et si tu coutes les opposants au port obligatoire, c'est leur argument numro 1  ::mrgreen:: 

On a eu quand mme 10 morts dans 1 EHPAD depuis juillet  ::roll::  - en sachant que les familles protestent contre le refus arbitraire de visite  ::roll:: 
Ou bien Le gouvernement prne le dpistage pour les familles avant une visite en Ehpad (<- brve 20 minutes du 28 aot)

Mais attends fin novembre (encore 6 semaines), le gouvernement aura peut-tre sa seconde vague  ::aie::   ::aie::

----------


## ABCIWEB

Bonjour,

Le journal Libration a fait une enqute et publie un fil vert sur le sujet, disponible pour ses abonns. France inter en collaboration avec le journal a ralis une mission sur  la rpression contre les militants cologiques que vous pouvez retrouver ici. L'invit est Sylvie Ollitrault, directrice de recherche au CNRS, spcialiste du militantisme cologiste.

Il s'agit de dnoncer le double discours cologique du gouvernement, la diffrence entre ses annonces volontaristes et ses actes. 

Je reprend ci-dessous des phrases au fil de l'eau extraites de l'mission  :

------

"Le gouvernement tente par des moyens de plus en plus coercitifs de contrler le discours cologique, et pour cela il veut faire taire le discours des militants, ce qui passe par des poursuites judiciaires systmatiques, des gardes  vue, des perquisitions  domicile, des procs qui n'aboutissaient souvent pas ou  des amendes symboliques, et tout a pour des actions qui sont la plupart du temps bnignes. On se souvient des dcrocheurs de portraits de Macron dans les mairies. Cette stratgie d'tat passe souvent par une surveillance mene par les services de renseignements, avec des mises sur coute, des pressions exerces lors des auditions en gendarmerie, comme ce qu'a pu vivre l'association L214 ces derniers mois.

L'enqute a eu lieu au niveau des ONG et des groupes militants qui se revendiquent de la dsobissance civile, action qui se veut radicale mais non violente, assumant ses actes et pouvant aller jusqu'au procs. Ce n'est pas du tout le cas des ultras qui recourent  la violence dans des activits qui sont aussi clandestines et cette catgorie n'est pas tudie ici. 

2015 semble tre l'anne charnire dans la radicalisation de la rpression avec l'organisation de la cop  21, les attentats terroristes et la mise en place de ltat durgence. Ce qui, en raction, a transform le rapport  la manifestation et a cr une culture militante. Les plus jeunes et mme les plus gs ont intgr l'ide qu'une manifestation change de grammaire car il peut y avoir des effets, notamment emprisonnement, procs, intimidation, ce qui a galement transform le rapport  la manifestation, aux tats, et d'une certaine manire  leur propre pratique militante. 

Les manifestants antinuclaires savent qu'ils peuvent avoir des peines de prison assez lourdes. Cette rpression montante de l'tat s'est accompagne d'une prise de conscience par la socit des questions environnementales, et de la volont de l'tat de maintenir le contrle pour ne pas se laisser dpasser par cette prise de conscience.

Les dcrocheurs de portraits qui veulent descendre Macron de son pidestal risquent jusqu' cinq ans de prison et 75 000  d'amende. Ces militants sont traites de faon assez dure avec des procs, perquisitions, emmens menott de leur domicile, alors qu'en mme temps les responsables du drglement climatique ne sont pas inquits. Il peut y avoir une trs grande disparit entre les poursuites, comme le tribunal de Lyon qui a jug comprhensible, en tat de ncessit, ces actes de dsobissance civile, alors qu' Paris les dcrocheurs ont t poursuivis par la cellule antiterroriste. Cependant  Lyon, le parquet a fait appel et ces militants seront rejugs fin septembre. 

Les militants se plaignent de la trs grande disparit entre leurs actions, et par exemple les agriculteurs qui dversent du fumier devant une prfecture et dont certains n'hsitent pas  attaquer des locaux de militants cologistes sans que le procureur n'engage de poursuites aprs le dpt de plainte. Ce qui drange l'tat, c'est que ces militants montrent le double jeu des tats entre leurs discours et leurs actes, par exemple des normes concernant les pesticides existent mais elles ne sont pas appliques o  la marge.

Cette rpression contre l'cologie existe au niveau international comme en Colombie ou au Bresil avec 33 militants tus en Amazonie par des trafiquants de bois pendant que les autorits ferment les yeux,  l'image du vice-ministre de l'agriculture au Brsil, Louis nabhan Garcia, qui dclarait l'anne dernire au magazine "Complment d'enqute" au sujet de la religieuse Dorothy Stang assassine en 2005 par des tueurs  gages alors qu'elle luttait contre l'levage intensif: "Toute action provoque une raction et malheureusement il y a quelques assassinats qui arrivent. Vous croyez que Dorothy Stang tait une sainte, non c'tait une agitactrice, et moi si je dois faire mon choix entre des propritaires qui travaillent et qui portent le pays sur leurs paules et cette agitatrice, je fais le choix de ceux qui produisent". L'anne dernire il y a eu plus de 60 morts de militants cologistes au Brsil et la France ne condamne pas ces meurtres au niveau international.

En France la cellule DEMETER cre au sein de la gendarmerie nationale  la demande de la FNSEA et prsente officiellement par Christophe Castaner l'anne dernire pour rpondre  l'agribashing, et dfendre les agriculteurs qui pandent des pesticides, a conclu une convention avec la FNSEA et les jeunes agriculteurs pour un partenariat et des changes de renseignements. Pour justifier cette cellule, le ministre de l'agriculture dit qu'il y a +1,5 % d'agressions contre les agriculteurs alors que pour arriver  ce chiffre il compte les vols de GPS et toute la dlinquance qui n'a rien  voir avec le militantisme cologique. Ce mlange des genres est une pratique couramment utilise pour discrditer tout type de manifestation.

Macron dclarait en juin 2019 pour la fte de la musique  l'attention de la jeunesse: "J'ai besoin de ces mouvements, de ces indignations, je compte sur vous pour me rendre la vie impossible" alors qu'en mme temps y a une multiplication des auditions en gendarmerie."

------

Les abonns  Libration en sauront plus, mais sur le principe il est clair que la rpression tous azimuts contre les organisations et manifestants cologiques a pour but de masquer la ralit des faits pour ne laisser apparatre que le discours officiel qui se veut rassurant. 

Car si l'on peut affirmer  tort que la diminution des allocations chmage, la casse du code du travail, l'augmentation des CDD mal pays et de la pauvret peuvent suffire au maintien du pouvoir d'achat de la classe moyenne par un effet de vase communicant - alors que le vase communicant se fait en ralit entre toute la population dans son ensemble vers une trs petite minorit d'ultra riches, la stigmatisation des plus pauvres et des chmeurs servant d'pouvantail aux classes moyennes pour qu'elles consentent  travailler plus  salaire identique - aucune thorie fumeuse, comme la thorie du ruissellement chre  Macron, ne peut masquer la constatation du rchauffement climatique et la dgradation de l'cosystme dans son ensemble. Et l'on ne peut pas dire ici que le malheur des uns fera le bonheur des autres puisque tout le monde sera affect.

C'est pourquoi la rpression contre la vigilance cologique est en passe de devenir une priorit dans bon nombre de pays. Seul le discours officiel doit pouvoir se faire entendre, sinon les manifestations et mouvements de rvolte pourraient prendre une ampleur considrable du fait d'une union des luttes naturelle dpassant toute idologie, et  mme de remettre en cause le "modle" nolibral dfendu vaille que vaille mais en toute incohrence, par des politiciens corrompus.

----------


## fredoche

Y a-t-il eu un jour pire vrole que ce Macron et sa clique ?

Vais-je risquer embastillement et bastonnade pour cette simple phrase ?

Pour ton info, ryu, LFI ce n'est pas de lextrme gauche. Mme le NPA aurait beaucoup de mal  rpondre  cette dfinition. Peut-tre que LO pourrait en relever

Et oui il est important que Mlenchon ne soit pas le candidat LFI, sinon les ides dfendues par son parti seront masques par sa personnalit beaucoup trop clivante

----------


## Jipt

> Y a-t-il eu un jour pire vrole que ce Macron et sa clique ?


Trump ?  ::ptdr:: 
Ils font un concours, peut-tre, celui qui sera le plus [mettre ici l'adjectif qui convient]




> Vais-je risquer embastillement et bastonnade pour cette simple phrase ?


Si ce n'est pas aujourd'hui, a sera demain. O va-t-on, OMG, o va-t-on ?

HS : au choix, et question subsidiaire :  qui se fier si on ne peut mme plus faire confiance aux journaux ?

/HS

----------


## Ryu2000

> Moi je compte 3 masques lavables par jour sur 5 jours.


Je suis en tltravail 2 jours par semaine et au bureau on s'est arrang pour ne pas porter de masque, donc en dehors des courses je ne porte pas de masque. Ce qui est plutt cool.  :8-): 
Vivement qu'il y ait 60% de porteurs sains qu'on atteigne l'immunit collective, qu'on puisse enfin retrouver une vie normale.




> On critique le dcompte des morts puis des malades tous les soirs


Ce qui fait chier c'est qu'il y a des gens qui meurent pour d'autres raisons mais qui sont comptabilis comme tant mort du SARS-CoV-2.
On nous fait croire que le SARS-CoV-2 est beaucoup plus dangereux qu'il ne l'est vraiment. En Sude ce n'est pas l'hcatombe.

En Allemagne il y a eu des manifestations massives sans port de masque et il n'y a personne en ranimation  cause du SARS-CoV-2.



> https://twitter.com/julien0686/status/1304323704055369728/photo/1
> C'est pas en Allemagne qu'il y a eu une manifestation monstre sans masques il y a 2 semaines?





> Il s'agit de dnoncer le double discours cologique du gouvernement, la diffrence entre ses annonces volontaristes et ses actes.


Les gouvernements et l'industrie ne se proccupent pas rellement de l'cologie, ils veulent juste mettre la pression sur la population pour qu'elle achte des vhicules lectriques neufs (ce qui est terrible pour l'environnement).
Le gouvernement utilise l'cologie pour justifier des crations et des augmentations de taxes.
Si les politiciens se proccupaient rellement de l'cologie, l'UE ne signerait pas des traits de libre change avec la terre entire. (des cargos qui parcourent des milliers de km c'est pas optimal pour l'environnement).




> LFI ce n'est pas de lextrme gauche.


a dpend pour qui  ::P: . Pour Macron et les mdias, LFI c'est dextrme-gauche. (c'est comme le RN qui est catalogu dextrme-droite...)
De toute faon le concept de gauche / droite est obsolte depuis bien longtemps et l'adjectif "extrme" ne sert qu' faire peur et dcrdibiliser.




> Et oui il est important que Mlenchon ne soit pas le candidat LFI


Ouais et si l'UPR pouvait changer de candidat galement ce serait pas mal non plus. Asselineau n'est pas la personne la plus charismatique. Je verrais bien une jeune femme, a ferait moderne. (les gens qui ont vot Macron au premier tour se justifiaient en disait qu'il tait jeune, beau, nouveau, c'est a qui semble important aujourd'hui (en fait ils ont juste vot pour lui  cause de son omniprsence dans les mdias))

En parlant de campagne 2022 :
RN : Marine Le Pen ne peut pas gagner seule en 2022, prvient Marion Marchal



> Pour elle, le RN  est un parti politique indispensable  la victoire mais qui n'est pas suffisant, il y a encore un effort de rflexion, d'ouverture, de travail sur les ides, de passerelles  construire . Marion Marchal considre que  les marges de manuvre  lectorales pour son ancien parti  se trouvent plutt chez une partie des LR [] et qu'il faut pouvoir assumer cette ouverture vers cet lectorat .  Le drame du RN, c'est sa difficult  parler aux orphelins de la droite , avait-elle encore expliqu au Parisien il y a quelques jours.


Bon aprs 2 ans c'est trs long, tout peut arriver d'ici l. Est-ce que le PS et l'UMP font faire un come-back ?

Llection aux USA est un peu plus proche, il y a quelque jours je suis tomb sur un article qui disait que c'tait dj gagn pour Biden (les mdias disaient la mme chose pour Hillary, a ne risque pas de leur porter chance ^^).

----------


## el_slapper

> Y a-t-il eu un jour pire vrole que ce Macron et sa clique ?(.../...)


Ptain.

On ne risque pas de se faire envoyer  un sort funeste du simple fait d'tre n, de nos jours. Sinon, il faut remonter assez loin, mais nombre de rois ont t de grandes ordures.

----------


## fredoche

Oui effectivement on a pas eu que des tendres dans notre histoire

Mais je me demande qui peut atteindre le mme niveau d'hypocrisie, de fausset, de duplicit, de lchet

Les autres navanaient pas autant masqus, Trump y compris

Le mensonge et la propagande sont devenus un mode de gouvernement et de communication comme justement rarement ailleurs que dans des rgimes fascistes et autocratiques

----------


## benjani13

> Oui effectivement on a pas eu que des tendres dans notre histoire
> 
> Mais je me demande qui peut atteindre le mme niveau d'hypocrisie, de fausset, de duplicit, de lchet
> 
> Les autres navanaient pas autant masqus, Trump y compris
> 
> Le mensonge et la propagande sont devenus un mode de gouvernement et de communication comme justement rarement ailleurs que dans des rgimes fascistes et autocratiques


Et du coup  toujours avancer masquer ils nous font l'aveu que la politique qu'ils mnent nuit au peuple, sinon pourquoi mentiraient ils? Ils pourraient dfendre leur politique, avec des arguments rels, tenter d'tre convainquant, et laisser les gens libre de leur opinion ensuite. Mais  ce niveau de mensonge et de malhonntet, ils savent qu'ils dirigent contre nous (et on en a eu mainte fois la preuve, cf la taxe carburant et le fameux "on leur racontera des histoires").

Je prend l'exemple de la 5G qui est discut sur un autre fil. Ils veulent faire passer cette technologie coute que coute, sous couvert de progrs pour tous, ridiculisant ceux qui s'y opposent. Ils pourraient avoir une argumentation honnte montrant que a va permettre aux entreprises d'tre comptitives, de vendre plus de services, que a sera mieux pour le grand capital (ce qui est plutt l'objectif rel vise plus qu'un progrs pour tous). Ensuite libre  chacun d'tre pour ou contre cette vision, de toute faon ils sont au pouvoir donc bon. Mais mme avec cette impunit, ils se rendent comptent que leurs politiques sont tellement dgueulasses qu'ils n'osent pas l'avouer.

En consquence comment s'tonner des divers complotismes quand toutes les raisons menant  leurs actions nous sont cachs et trafiqus? Comment se plaindre des "complotistes" quand on fait tout sois mme pour apparaitre comme un grand mchant manipulateur de l'ombre?

trangement, la seule chose qui nous sauve c'est leur btise crasse. Les manipulations qui ne tiennent jamais plus d'un mois et qui volent en clats sur la place publique (taxe carburant, masques, etc), les Benalla, les Castaner, Pnicaud, Schiappa, la bite  Griveaux, et j'en passe des dizaines... Imaginez tout cela avec des personnes vraiment intelligentes, des vrais gnies du mal? On serait bien dans la m**** car mme face  cette bande d'idiots au pouvoir les gens ne se bougent que trop peu.


PS: SVP ne perdez pas de temps  rpondre  l'idiot du dessous qui ne cherche qu' trigger des ractions et non  dbattre.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Ptain.


Dans le roman national il joue le rle du mchant car la France c'est la rsistance, mais en ralit ce qu'il a fait durant la seconde guerre mondiale est hroque. Il a prit toute la responsabilit de la collaboration, il s'est sacrifi pour la France. Au final la stratgie de la collaboration tait trs bien jou, beaucoup de vies ont t sauves. Les dgts auraient pu tre bien pire.
Les franais juifs des annes 1940 peuvent le remercier. Il y a eu un deal avec l'Allemagne "on vous donne les juifs trangers mais on garde les franais".
Au final laisser l'Allemagne gouverner une partie de la France c'tait un bon plan. Merci  l'URSS d'avoir fait le plus gros du boulot contre l'Allemagne et d'avoir librer les camps.

Ptain sauveur des juifs franais? Un rabbin prend la dfense dric Zemmour, attaqu en justice par lUEJF



> Deuximement, dans son livre Le suicide franais, Eric Zemmour affirmait que Ptain avait sauv les Juifs franais. Remarquons tout dabord que lUEJF, qui faisait dj du confusionnisme en tendant la loi contre le ngationnisme  toute forme de dbat historique, en remet une couche puisquil semble quelle reproche dans sa plainte au journaliste davoir  raffirm sa thorie selon laquelle Ptain aurait sauv les Juifs de France . Or ce nest pas ce quaffirme Eric Zemmour et jai not dans le dbat sur CNews que celui-ci a tout de suite prcis * les Juifs franais* , et non les Juifs trangers qui taient alors en France. On peut tre choqu par laffirmation de cette diffrence, mais ctait la dcision du Vichy de 1940, pas celle des commentateurs et historiens de 2020. Dans son livre, Zemmour rsume mon propre ouvrage Vichy et la Shoah sur deux pages et ds la premire prsentation de son livre, dans lmission On nest pas couch le journaliste stait  dfendu  face aux attaques de la journaliste La Salam en se plaant sous mon  autorit  dhistorien qui, par ailleurs, a travaill avec Yad Vashem depuis 1987, et avec la Marche des Vivants depuis 1990 (et mme avec lUEJF jusqu la parution de mon livre). Si affirmer que le gouvernement de Vichy (cest plus exact que Ptain) a protg les Juifs citoyens franais, en en sauvant ainsi un grand nombre, est une affirmation ngationniste, je demande donc  lUEJF de bien vouloir galement me traner devant les tribunaux, ainsi que dautres historiens franais actuels, comme le professeur Antoine Prost ou le professeur Jean-Jacques Berlire, et que lUEJF demande galement que lon brle les ouvrages de Lon Poliakov, qui affirmait la mme chose dans le Brviaire de la haine ds 1951, ou encore ceux de lhistorien amricain Raul Hillberg, qui crivait la mme chose ds le dbut des annes soixante. Si lUEJF agit comme linquisition, quelle le fasse jusquau bout. Au nom de la dfense du libre dbat sur la vrit historique, il faut dnoncer la dmarche de lUEJF.


En plus il avait rien demand le type, ce sont les dputs et le snat qui sont aller le chercher.
Vote des pleins pouvoirs constituants  Philippe Ptain




> Mais je me demande qui peut atteindre le mme niveau d'hypocrisie, de fausset, de duplicit, de lchet


Il faudra attendre 2022 pour le savoir  ::P:  ::ptdr:: 
Sarkozy, Hollande, Macron c'est la mme chose. Il n'y a pas un grand bond dans les mensonges et la manipulation entre Hollande et Macron ou entre Sarkozy et Hollande...
Vous croyez que Sarkozy et Hollande taient plus franc ?




> Ils pourraient avoir une argumentation honnte montrant que a va permettre aux entreprises d'tre comptitives, de vendre plus de services, que a sera mieux pour le grand capital (ce qui est plutt l'objectif rel vise plus qu'un progrs pour tous).


Le problme c'est que c'est incompatible avec d'autres mensonges, a crerait des paradoxes  ::P: 
LREM essaie de faire croire que l'cologie est une priorit pour eux, ils ne peuvent donc pas dire "on veut que les gens achtent massivement des smartphones et des objets connects".

D'un ct il y a a :



> https://longuevieauxobjets.gouv.fr/idees-recues
>  Acheter doccasion, cest risqu ,  rparer, cest compliqu ,  le troc, cest dpass   la liste des prjugs qui empchent de changer ses habitudes de consommation peut tre longue. *Et pourtant, viter dacheter systmatiquement du neuf ou de jeter des objets qui pourraient encore servir, est  la porte de tous !* Et lon a souvent beaucoup plus  y gagner quil ny parait.


De l'autre ct on pousse les franais  mettre leur voiture  la casse pour acheter une voiture lectrique neuve alors que la production d'une voiture lectrique pollue presque autant que le cycle de vie complet d'une voiture diesel.

a semble schizophrnique comme a, mais en fait non, c'est juste que le gouvernement utilise l'environnement pour crer des taxes et pousser  la consommation.
Il existe bien pire que Macron : Yannick Jadot.




> les Benalla, les Castaner, Pnicaud, Schiappa


La stratgie d'LREM c'est de faire tellement de conneries qu'il est impossible de suivre. C'est un peu une attaque par dnis de service ^^
Pendant longtemps Macron disait une chose scandaleuse par semaine,  force tout le monde a oubli, parce qu'il y en a beaucoup trop.

----------


## MABROUKI

> Le problme c'est que c'est incompatible avec d'autres mensonges, a crerait des paradoxes 
> LREM essaie de faire croire que l'cologie est une priorit pour eux, ils ne peuvent donc pas dire "on veut que les gens achtent massivement des smartphones et des objets connects".


Mais non ,mais non tu te t'emportes  propos des mensonges ,les petits mensonges appellent de plus gros mensonges pour les affabuler comme des vrits.
Voici un  adage "arabe"  propos des mensoges de terre et du ciel (Un gros menteur en compagnie d'un petit menteur)
 << 
Le gros menteur crie oh,oh regardez  un chien dans le ciel,il vole .
Le petit menteur rattrape le gros en vol :c'est un pervier qui l'a pris .
Et il se retourne vers le gros menteur et lui dit :je t'ai averti  ment  ras de terre  , ne mens trop haut.>>

Quant  lcologie elle est tantot ,de gauche ,de droite ,dextrme gauche,dextrme droite, bref  c'est une 'arme  quadruple double tranchant, et elle peut abattre ceux qui ne savent pas la manier en politique .

----------


## Ryu2000

> les petits mensonges


Les gros politiciens mentent, c'est comme a depuis longtemps. L c'est juste un plus flagrant parce que les ministres LREM sont particulirement nul.

Les gouvernement se proccupent beaucoup plus de l'conomie que de l'cologie. Les vrais mesures bonnes pour l'environnement feraient baisser la consommation, elles sont donc mauvaises pour l'conomie. En revanche on peut pousser les gens  croire que consommer certains produits est bon pour l'environnement (les gens gobent n'importe quoi).




> Quant  lcologie elle est tantot ,de gauche ,de droite


L'cologie concerne tout le monde, c'est normal qu'elle soit dans tous les programmes. (par contre ce serait bte de voter EELV, Yannick Jadot est encore plus fourbe que Macron)




> c'est une 'arme


Elle est utilis par les gouvernements au pouvoir pour crer des taxes et pousser  la consommation. 
Les moteurs thermique seront interdit puis les chaudire au fioul, par contre au niveau des avions et des cargos l il n'y a pas de contrainte.

=================
Je n'aime pas GreenPeace mais sur ce point je suis d'accord avec ceux qui ont crit cet article :
Emmanuel Macron, abandonnez laccord UE-Mercosur



> Avec cet accord, lUnion europenne sapprte  accorder un chque en blanc aux multinationales pour faire exploser le commerce transatlantique entre ces deux rgions, aux dpens de toute considration sociale et environnementale.


=================
a fait chier  ::ouin:: 
Covid-19 : le gouvernement franais prpare les esprits  un durcissement

----------


## fredoche

> Vous croyez que Sarkozy et Hollande taient plus franc ?


Hollande non. Pour lui le socialisme tait un prtexte, comme pour tous ceux de son entourage : Moscovici, Valls, Royal, etc

Sarkozy oui, sa politique conomique ou sociale tait clairement affiche, et depuis longtemps. Les malversations c'est autre chose, mais il a le courage de ses opinions, et depuis longtemps. On a fini par le dtester, ce n'est pas du tout mon bord politique, mais je finis par croire qu'il est plus valeureux humainement que Hollande ou Macron.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Pour lui le socialisme tait un prtexte


La ligne de Sarkozy c'tait :  Vous en avez assez de cette bande de racailles ? On va vous en dbarrasser  et il n'a rien fait du tout, donc ce n'est pas pire qu'Hollande avec son  Mon adversaire, c'est le monde de la finance .
Cela dit c'est vrai que quand le PS est au pouvoir il fait passer les lois les plus antisociales...




> Sarkozy oui, sa politique conomique ou sociale tait clairement affiche, et depuis longtemps.


En attendant c'est un traite qui a brad 600 tonnes d'or, il mrite la peine de mort pour a. (il a supprim le crime de haute trahison, c'tait plutt bien vu de sa part)
Cour des comptes : quand Sarkozy liquidait un cinquime du stock d'or de la France



> Il s'agit en fait d'en finir avec la gestion de bon pre de famille des rserves de change, grce  la vente de 500  600 tonnes d'or sur les 3 000 tonnes dtenues alors par la Banque de France. Le mtal jaune, qui ne rapporte pas d'intrts, doit tre remplac par un portefeuille en devises cens amliorer les rendements. L'tat table sur un revenu suprieur  200 millions d'euros par an.


Juste pour rigoler (il faut prendre en compte que les cours sont manipul et qu'en ralit l'or physique devrait valoir beaucoup plus que a aujourd'hui) :





> je finis par croire qu'il est plus valeureux humainement que Hollande ou Macron.


Ok peut-tre qu'il essaie un peu moins de se faire passer pour un gentil que les 2 autres. Le gars c'est Joe Dalton.
En attendant Sarkozy / Hollande / Macron on la mme ligne politique, les lois vont toujours dans le mme sens, LREM est juste un peu plus nerv que le PS et l'UMP, peut-tre qu'LREM c'est du one shot, le parti pourrait disparatre en 2022.

=========
EDIT :
No shit, Sherlock :
Edouard Philippe appelle au rassemblement et prdit une "tempte conomique, sanitaire et sociale"



> "Je pense que nous allons affronter une tempte : *une tempte conomique*, une tempte sanitaire, *peut-tre une tempte sociale*. Les temps qui viennent vont tre difficiles", a poursuivi l'ancien Premier ministre. "Sur un bateau, quand la tempte arrive, l'important n'est pas forcment d'tre d'accord sur toutes les questions avec ceux qui sont sur la bateau, mais de savoir o l'on veut aller et comment affronter la tempte", a-t-il estim.


L'effondrement de l'conomie mondiale s'est acclr, des entreprises vont faire faillites, le chmage va exploser, donc oui il va y avoir une tempte conomique et une tempte sociale.

=========
La Belgique surveille ce qui rentre chez elle :
Coronavirus : la Belgique classe le Nord et le Pas-de-Calais en zone rouge



> Concrtement, les dplacements non indispensables vers la Belgique sont maintenant dconseills. En cas de sjour chez nos voisins, *il faut obligatoirement se faire dpister et observer une priode de quarantaine.*

----------


## fredoche

Ryu tu ne raisonnes que par clichs

Oui pour la Belgique j'aurais souhait y monter ce WE et le canton de vaud passe en zone rouge pour la Belgique  18h demain

Et la plupart des rgions de provenance franaises sont classes rouges en Suisse et obligent  une quarantaine de 10 jours. J'ai la chance que la bourgogne soit rattache  la franche-comt frontalire, sinon j'aurais pu tre astreint  cette quarantaine

----------


## Ryu2000

> Ryu tu ne raisonnes que par clichs


En attendant j'ai raison. Globalement le PS, l'UMP et LREM sont sur la mme ligne politique. Ils font passer des lois qui vont dans le mme sens. Quelque part ce sont des pions contrl par ceux qui ont vraiment le pouvoir.
Comme on dit  la solution n'arrivera pas par les urnes  tu peux bien lire qui tu veux au final rien ne change.
Pour atteindre le pouvoir il faut se soumettre et faire des compromis. (mme Trump n'a quasiment pas de marge de manuvre)




> J'ai la chance que la bourgogne soit rattache  la franche-comt frontalire


Le rattachement des rgions, encore une ide de merde qui vient de l'UE... 
Peut-tre que dans 2 sicles les gens auront oubli la Franche Comt  ::cry:: 

En tout cas a craint ces mesures contre le SARS-CoV-2... a donne vraiment pas envie de sortir de chez soi et c'est catastrophique pour plein d'industries. Vivement qu'il n'y ait plus d'histoire de masque et de distanciation sociale qu'on puisse tous aller aux festivals.
Le SARS-CoV-2 va probablement tre utilis pour justifier le krach conomique, qui de toute faon aura lieu quoi qu'il arrive, parce que la finance fait n'importe quoi depuis trop longtemps.

----------


## tanaka59

Bonjour




> La Belgique surveille ce qui rentre chez elle :
> Coronavirus : la Belgique classe le Nord et le Pas-de-Calais en zone rouge


Bizarrement la presse francophone a vite fait de balayer le sujet. Les articles ne sont pas en "une" , ils sont relgus en "second" voir petit ... Dans la presse nerlandophones pas un seul mot sur le sujet. 

En gros une directive qui a de forte chance de faire "pisth" et de ne pas tre appliqu. La Belgique a d'ailleurs t claire comme en France on ne va pas mettre un policier de plus . 

Comme les frontaliers Franco-suisse ... 

Aprs 4  5 mois d'arrt pour des petits commerces , grand magasin ou parc d'attraction le placement en zone est vu d'un mauvais oeil ... Le gouvernement va peut tre truander les chiffres pour refaire passer en vert qui sait ...

En somme un non vnement et une forme de "on ferme les yeux sur la situation" .

La semaine de la mobilit comme les JEP sont annules quasiment partout. 




> Ryu tu ne raisonnes que par clichs
> 
> Oui pour la Belgique j'aurais souhait y monter ce WE et le canton de vaud passe en zone rouge pour la Belgique  18h demain
> 
> Et la plupart des rgions de provenance franaises sont classes rouges en Suisse et obligent  une quarantaine de 10 jours. J'ai la chance que la bourgogne soit rattache  la franche-comt frontalire, sinon j'aurais pu tre astreint  cette quarantaine


Un bourguignon  plus de chance de se faire contrler qu'un 59 , 62 ou 08 . 

====

Fraude  la scu dans les Hauts de France : https://www.lavoixdunord.fr/865914/a...urance-maladie , 10% de la fraude nationale

Les responsables des CPAM , CARSAT , CNAV et CNAM se font taper sur les doigts pour l'histoire de cartes vitales fantmes : https://www.lefigaro.fr/politique/fr...ation-20200917 .

----------


## Ryu2000

> Les articles ne sont pas en "une"


C'est normal, a nintresse personne...
La plupart des franais ne sont jamais pass par la Belgique, ou en tout cas ils ne s'amusent pas  traverser la frontire sans raison.
Une petite priode de quarantaine a ne fait pas de mal  ::P: 




> Le gouvernement va peut tre truander les chiffres pour refaire passer en vert qui sait ...


Je trouve que c'est exactement l'inverse qui se produit. Le gouvernement est extrmement alarmiste "il y a trop de contamins, on est tous foutu, tout est en rouge, il faut durcir les rgles sanitaires".
Mme l'OMS ( ::roll:: ) est en alerte maximale :
CORONAVIRUS: L'OMS S'INQUITE DU NIVEAU "ALARMANT" DE TRANSMISSION EN EUROPE
Covid-19: lOMS Europe sinquite des raccourcissements de quarantaine
Isral songe a reconfiner...
Pendant ce temps l en Sude le masque n'est pas obligatoire et il n'y a pas de rgle de distanciation sociale.




> Un bourguignon  plus de chance de se faire contrler qu'un 59 , 62 ou 08 .


Sur les plaques d'immatriculation a ne veut plus rien dire... Les gens ont le choix de mettre n'importe quoi.




> se font taper sur les doigts


Apparemment en ce moment le gouvernement cherche les fraudes un peu partout, pas seulement dans les administrations.
J'ai un collgue qui pense que mon entreprise est en train d'essayer de prouver qu'elle n'a pas fait une fraude au crdit impt recherche. (ou quelque chose en rapport avec un salari qui a eu son doctorat)

----------


## tanaka59

Bonsoir, 




> C'est normal, a nintresse personne...


Ici dans la mtropole Lilloise , la situation prte  sourire ... Tout le monde sera en "mode attente". Quoi  un moment population comme lus sont passablement agacs : https://www.notele.be/it61-media8494...talieres-.html 




> La plupart des franais ne sont jamais pass par la Belgique, ou en tout cas ils ne s'amusent pas  traverser la frontire sans raison.
> Une petite priode de quarantaine a ne fait pas de mal


Dans le monde associatif par exemple au niveau transfrontalier (les associations sont furieuses des nouvelles mesures ). Les amicales sportives, culturelles ... et j'en passe . Tout le monde commencaient  sortir de 6 mois de ltargie. Jusqu' nouvelle ordre interdiction de franchir la frontire (qui reste ouverte ). Donc tout est a nouveau par terre ... Les Ardennais eux ne sont pas concerns.




> Je trouve que c'est exactement l'inverse qui se produit. Le gouvernement est extrmement alarmiste "il y a trop de contamins, on est tous foutu, tout est en rouge, il faut durcir les rgles sanitaires".
> Mme l'OMS () est en alerte maximale :
> CORONAVIRUS: L'OMS S'INQUITE DU NIVEAU "ALARMANT" DE TRANSMISSION EN EUROPE
> Covid-19: lOMS Europe sinquite des raccourcissements de quarantaine
> Isral songe a reconfiner...
> Pendant ce temps l en Sude le masque n'est pas obligatoire et il n'y a pas de rgle de distanciation sociale.


Qu'ils referment la frontire franco-belge , franco-suisse ... Si cela leur fait plaisir , on "attendra" jusqu' on sait pas quand ... La situation peut durer 15 jours ... comme 6 mois  ::furieux:: 

De la bouche des locaux, la situation prte  sourire , quoique plus vraiment . Un sentiment d'agacement , de lassitude gagne de plus en plus de monde avec l'envi de "vivre comme avant" avec le masque et la distanciation sans se toucher. 

Le "semblant de normalit" est peut pour jamais en fait ... La vie sociale est conomique prend un claque monumentale l . 

Peut tre que bientt le fait d'avoir une maison  l'tranger , une caravane ou autre on se sera peut tre plus permis On sera ruin et dpossd de ces biens vu qu'on ne pourra plus voyager  l'tranger.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Ici dans la mtropole Lilloise


La Belgique a peur et veut viter un second confinement.
De toute faon le port du masque et la distanciation sociale ne donne pas envie de sortir, t'as pas envie d'aller au restaurant, au bar, au cinma, faire les magasins, etc.




> Dans le monde associatif par exemple au niveau transfrontalier (les associations sont furieuses des nouvelles mesures ).


Qu'est-ce que la Belgique pourrait bien en avoir  foutre des associations ? 
Pour le gouvernement le SARS-CoV-2 est une maladie extrmement dangereuse qui pourrait tuer beaucoup de monde, ou pire, elle pourrait provoquer un second confinement, alors que l'conomie est dj morte.
C'est la priorit absolue, a ne fait pas plaisir au gouvernement de fermer les frontires.




> La situation peut durer 15 jours ... comme 6 mois


a va durer probablement plus de 2 semaines  ::ptdr:: 

Cela dit la situation est matrise :
Coronavirus en Belgique : soins intensifs, ranimation Quelle est la situation des personnes hospitalises en raison du Covid-19 ?



> *Mme si la courbe augmente, elle semble matrise,* comme lexplique Frdric Dubois, charg de communication au CHU de Charleroi : "ce mercredi, on compte trois patients hospitaliss en unit Covid, dont un seulement en soins intensifs. Quatre cas suspects nont pas encore t confirms." Des chiffres qui sont loin de la premire vague : le 6 avril, 97 patients taient hospitaliss, dont 17 en soins intensifs !





> Peut tre que bientt le fait d'avoir une maison  l'tranger


Un jour ils arrteront de nous casser les pieds avec ces histoires de pandmie. Vous pourrez vous promener dans lespace de libre circulation des personnes sans problme.
Apparemment les services de ranimation ne sont pas saturs, donc la vie pourrait revenir  la normale.

Le SARS-CoV-2 aujourd'hui pour la plupart des gens c'est rien du tout, plein de gens l'ont contract et ont guris sans se rendre compte qu'ils taient malade. Pour eux c'tait moins grave qu'une grippe ou une gastro-entrite.

====
Le truc impressionnant c'est que les franais restent super calme, dans plein d'autres pays il y a eu des manifestations massives pour protester contre les rgles de distanciation sociale, les Franais sont hyper docile pour l'instant.
20.000 ou un million : combien de manifestants  Berlin samedi contre les mesures anti-Covid ?



> *"Bas les masques", "pas de vaccination obligatoire", "retour des liberts !"* Voici quelques-uns des slogans entendus samedi 1er aot lors d'une grande manifestation  Berlin. Les habitants qui ont dfil souhaitaient marquer leur opposition aux mesures contraignantes visant  lutter contre la propagation et la recrudescence de l'pidmie de Covid-19 en Allemagne.


Avoir le SARS-CoV-2 a n'empche pas de travailler  ::P: 
Des soignants positifs au Covid-19 mais asymptomatiques peuvent-ils retourner travailler  l'hpital ?



> Un collectif reprsentant les travailleurs des blocs opratoires s'est tonn ce dimanche du cas de soignants positifs au Covid-19 mais asymptomatiques qui "doivent aller travailler". Une affirmation vridique mais  nuancer.


Covid : les personnes sans symptmes peuvent bien transmettre le virus

----------


## fredoche

> Le rattachement des rgions, encore une ide de merde qui vient de l'UE... 
> Peut-tre que dans 2 sicles les gens auront oubli la Franche Comt


Ancienne comt bourguignonne
La Bourgogne, c'est pas que du pinard, c'est une histoire millnaire et cette sparation entre Bourgogne et Franche-Comt est gographiquement tablie au trait de Verdun en 843. Elle n'a pour ainsi dire pas bouge depuis : https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Royaum...ogne_(534-843)
Les choses subsistent  travers l'histoire dont tu n'as pas ide. 
Aux pays-bas,  Maastricht les rfrences  la bourgogne sont nombreuses, et l'accroche d'un restaurant dit en substance ceci : "Es-tu un vrai bourguignon ?"
A s-Hertogenbosch, la culture bourguignonne se revendique  500km de Dijon et 600 ans des chevaliers de la toison d'or
https://www.bezoekdenbosch.nl/en/what-to-do/burgundian




> Vivement qu'il n'y ait plus d'histoire de masque et de distanciation sociale qu'on puisse tous aller aux festivals.


Moi je suis inscrit ici pour ce WE : https://labelsuisse.ch/fr/accueil-2020/
Truffaz en concert dimanche, je n'ai pas envie de rater a

----------


## Cincinnatus

> Ancienne comt bourguignonne
> La Bourgogne, c'est pas que du pinard, c'est une histoire millnaire et cette sparation entre Bourgogne et Franche-Comt est gographiquement tablie au trait de Verdun en 843.


Ne pas oublier que le Duc de Bourgogne Charles le tmraire (et ses grands-pre et pre, mais je n'ai plus le dtail en tte) tait aussi Comte de Flandres, d'Artois, de Hainaut, de Luxembourg et de Brabant. S'il avait pu conqurir la Lorraine il aurait unifi le territoire de la Bourgogne (au sens large)  la Belgique et aux Pays-Bas actuels, en passant par les Hauts-de-France. Et cette famille a jou un grand rle dans l'histoire de France.

----------


## Ryu2000

> cette sparation entre Bourgogne et Franche-Comt est gographiquement tablie au trait de Verdun en 843.


Elle est trs bien cette sparation a fait chier que la Franche-Comt soit rattach  la bourgogne...
Enfin bon tant pis le peuple ne peut rien faire d'autre que subir...
Il parait que beaucoup de franc-comtois ne sont pas satisfait de cette fusion. (bon aprs est-ce que quelqu'un quelque part est content de la fusion de sa rgion ?)
Enfin bon tant pis, au moins pour l'instant il reste encore les dpartements et les villages.




> Moi je suis inscrit ici pour ce WE : https://labelsuisse.ch/fr/accueil-2020/


En parlant de Suisse et de festival :



Apparemment en ce moment il y a une loi qui permet d'interdire un festival au dernier moment, donc les organisateurs de festivals ne veulent pas prendre le risque, ils sont obligs de dvelopper des alternatives, mais c'est moins fun.

----------


## tanaka59

Bonjour, 




> La Belgique a peur et veut viter un second confinement.


C'est vrai en Belgique il y a un excs de prudence.




> De toute faon le port du masque et la distanciation sociale ne donne pas envie de sortir, t'as pas envie d'aller au restaurant, au bar, au cinma, faire les magasins, etc.


La dessus on est d'accord.




> Qu'est-ce que la Belgique pourrait bien en avoir  foutre des associations ?


On a t dconfin , il y a eu l't, les frontire sont rouvertes. Les mesures sont de quarantaines, le placement en zone rouge et les restrictions de dplacement font bien plus chier ceux qui n'ont rien demand ...

L'asso de biclou ou tu as des franais et des belges, en principe il n'est plus permis de faire du sport et de franchir la frontire  loisir ... 
Le Flamand ou la Wallon de 70 balais qui a une rsidence  Boulogne qui passe ces week ends dans le jardin ... 
Le smicard franais qui voulait offrir une journe  plopsa La Panne  son mme c'est cuit ...
Le Tournaisien qui a sont Mobile Home  Bray Dunes 

Avec les mesures prises , on a surtout l'impression qu'on prend les gens pour des beubeux en leur disant faite ci , faites pas a ... En somme qu'on simmisce dans leur vie priv et de rgir ce qu'ils font le dimanche aprs midi ...

Si Mr Michu veut regarder la tv en calbard  , torse nu avec sa kro un dimanche aprm qu'on lui foute la paie ...

Et c'est clairement pas en s'en prenant au couple de vieux, qui vient se reposer seul dans sa rsidence de Boulogne en provenance de Tournai, qu'on va empcher les jeunes de faire n'importe quoi. 

Dans ce cas qu'on reconfine les jeunes et ferment les fac de Lille ... C'est pas  Mr Michu de 70 balais d'aller payer les pots casss d'une bande zouaves qui font la java clandestinement  Lille ...  

Ce n'est clairement pas en s'amusant  colorer sur une carte en rouge qu'on va s'en sortir ... Que l'tat franais, belge et les collectivits locales prennent leur responsabilits et font la chasse au fte clandestine. 

---

On  l'impression de voir une sorte de monde ou l'on pond des lois et interdiction, ou le respect des rgles est  celui qui jugera  son apprciation et sa convenance ... Puis celui qui a la mal chance d'tre au mauvais endroit au mauvais moment avec une personne qui juge de manire hasardeuse c'est pour sa pomme. 

C'est plus qu'agaant car on  l'impression de devoir justifier le moindre fait et geste de sa vie prive. S'il me prend l'envie de vouloir acheter des bires en Belgique je le fais , je n'ai pas  me justifier la dessus .

Au final avec le Covid, on a des lois hyper liberticides, pire qu'en Chine . Le pire dans cette histoire c'est que les sanctions sont bases sur lapprciation et le jugement personnel de l'autorit de contrle qui essaye de rgir la vie de Mr tout le monde  ... Ce qui est profondment anti constitutionnel et inhumain ... 




> Pour le gouvernement le SARS-CoV-2 est une maladie extrmement dangereuse qui pourrait tuer beaucoup de monde, ou pire, elle pourrait provoquer un second confinement, alors que l'conomie est dj morte.


Tout  fait le gouvernement est parano.




> C'est la priorit absolue, a ne fait pas plaisir au gouvernement de fermer les frontires.


Les belges ont t confronts eux mme  la situation avec Anvers en Aout. Ceux d'Anvers n'avaient en thorie pas le droit d'aller aux Pays Bas .




> a va durer probablement plus de 2 semaines


Comme expliqu, la situation a Anvers a bien dure 3 semaines. 




> Cela dit la situation est matrise :
> Coronavirus en Belgique : soins intensifs, ranimation Quelle est la situation des personnes hospitalises en raison du Covid-19 ?


Ici en Belgique on a plus de gouvernement ... Tout va bien.




> Un jour ils arrteront de nous casser les pieds avec ces histoires de pandmie. Vous pourrez vous promener dans lespace de libre circulation des personnes sans problme.
> Apparemment les services de ranimation ne sont pas saturs, donc la vie pourrait revenir  la normale.


Entre gouvernement Belge et Franais il y a tellement un manque criant de concertation ... On en a vu de toutes les couleurs. On est plus  une connerie prs. 

En zone transfrontalire lus locaux, locaux, policiers sont en sommes les dindons de la farce de situation bureaucratiques et ubuesques. 




> Le truc impressionnant c'est que les franais restent super calme, dans plein d'autres pays il y a eu des manifestations massives pour protester contre les rgles de distanciation sociale, les Franais sont hyper docile pour l'instant.
> 20.000 ou un million : combien de manifestants  Berlin samedi contre les mesures anti-Covid ?


Les franais intriorisent surtout et ne manifestent pas encore leur agacement. Dans quelques semaines les dpressions, suicides, burnout et j'en passe vont tre lgion ... Les psy et hpitaux psychiatriques vont tre dbords.

----------


## fredoche

> Ne pas oublier que le Duc de Bourgogne Charles le tmraire (et ses grands-pre et pre, mais je n'ai plus le dtail en tte) tait aussi Comte de Flandres, d'Artois, de Hainaut, de Luxembourg et de Brabant. S'il avait pu conqurir la Lorraine il aurait unifi le territoire de la Bourgogne (au sens large)  la Belgique et aux Pays-Bas actuels, en passant par les Hauts-de-France. Et cette famille a jou un grand rle dans l'histoire de France.


Effectivement mais il faut aller sur place pour le toucher du doigt. Peu de bourguignons ou de franais connaissent vraiment cette histoire

Lige a t rase et brule par Charles le Tmraire  la suite d'une rvolte de quelques franchimontois https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sac_de_Li%C3%A8ge
et la montagne de Bueren un des lieux typiques de Lige a t nomm en ce souvenir
Ils ont pas laiss des bons souvenirs partout ::mouarf::

----------


## Ryu2000

> Le Tournaisien qui a sont Mobile Home  Bray Dunes


Tout le monde doit faire des efforts, on doit sauver l'humanit. D'aprs certains conseils "scientifique" le SARS-CoV-2 pourrait tre trs dangereux.




> En somme qu'on simmisce dans leur vie priv et de rgir ce qu'ils font le dimanche aprs midi ...


Si c'tait la peste vous comprendriez.
Le problme c'est que certains gouvernements surestiment le SARS-CoV-2.




> Et c'est clairement pas en s'en prenant au couple de vieux, qui vient se reposer seul dans sa rsidence de Boulogne en provenance de Tournai, qu'on va empcher les jeunes de faire n'importe quoi.


Les lois doivent tre universelle. L c'est : Si tu ne te dplace pas dans le cadre de ton travail tu n'as pas le droit de traverser la frontire n'importe comment. (c'est la mme loi pour tout le monde)
Les gendarmes ne pourraient pas dire :
- Toi a se voit que tu vas  une fte Gabber, donc tu ne passes pas (alors que le gars allait rendre visite  sa grand mre)
- Toi a se voit que tu vas voir des prostitus, donc tu ne passes pas
- Toi tu vas clairement acheter des bires, donc tu ne passes pas
- Toi t'es un vieux, tu peux y aller (alors qu'il va acheter de la drogue)
Bon aprs un test de dpistage et une quarantaine ce n'est pas la fin du monde...

Et quand on regarde dans le dtail c'est plutt tranquille en fait :
Nord : Les voyages non essentiels en Belgique sont-ils vraiment interdits ?



> En thorie, les personnes en provenance de ces deux dpartements devront obligatoirement se soumettre  un test de dpistage et  une quarantaine pour entrer en Belgique. *Cela nest valable que pour les voyages non essentiels dune dure de plus de 48h*. Si, par exemple, un couple de lillois dcidait d'aller passer un week-end en amoureux  Bruxelles.
> 
> En revanche, ces mesures de restrictions ne sappliquent pas pour les travailleurs ou tudiants trans frontaliers. *Elles ne sappliquent pas non plus pour les personnes qui vont faire leurs courses en Belgique dans la mesure o elles ne dpassent pas la zone frontalire, soit une zone de 20 km aprs la frontire* a indiqu  20 Minutes le ministre des Affaires trangres belge. Concrtement, *les nordistes pourront continuer  aller faire le plein de leur voiture ou acheter leurs cigarettes chez leurs voisins.*


Les gens pourront aller faire des courses en Belgique donc ils n'ont aucune raison de se plaindre. Il y a zone de 20 km qui est tolr.




> Tout  fait le gouvernement est parano.


Les gouvernements veulent viter que les services de ranimation soient  nouveau satur. (est-ce que ce fut le cas en Sude ?)




> Entre gouvernement Belge et Franais il y a tellement un manque criant de concertation ...


Fermer les frontires pour empcher un virus de rentrer c'est tout  fait protocolaire (n'avez-vous jamais jou  Plague Inc ?).




> Les franais intriorisent surtout et ne manifestent pas encore leur agacement.


C'est impressionnant de voir ce qu'ils tolrent, a pourrait finir par craquer et l a va devenir intressant.
Il y a peut-tre moyen de lancer un nouveau mouvement "si vous tes mcontent du plan du gouvernement, mettez un masque jetable sur l'antenne radio de votre voiture" ^^

----------


## Cincinnatus

> Effectivement mais il faut aller sur place pour le toucher du doigt. Peu de bourguignons ou de franais connaissent vraiment cette histoire


C'est pourtant l'origine des Pays-bas espagnols,  l'origine de la Belgique et ayant laiss une forte marque dans le nord de la France. En bref, la fille de Charles le tmraire a pous l'Empereur germanique, Maximilien Ier (pour viter que les territoires "bourguignons" reviennent au Roi de France, Louis XI). Son successeur Charles Quint devient aussi Roi d'Espagne. Son fils, Philippe II, tait lui Roi d'Espagne et Duc de Bourgogne (mais pas Empereur). 

A Lille il reste la rue Jean Sans-Peur et la place Philippe le Bon (2 des Ducs de Bourgogne / Comtes de Flandre, etc).

----------


## MABROUKI

> Ancienne comt bourguignonne
> La Bourgogne, c'est pas que du pinard, c'est une histoire millnaire et cette sparation entre Bourgogne et Franche-Comt est gographiquement tablie au trait de Verdun en 843. Elle n'a pour ainsi dire pas bouge depuis : https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Royaum...ogne_(534-843)
> Les choses subsistent  travers l'histoire dont tu n'as pas ide.


La Bourgogne ou territoire des Burgondes a un fondement ethnique (les tribus Burgondes), c'tait un royaume burgonde qui englobait la bourgogne franaise, la franche comt et mme une partie de la suisse, bien avant la cration de l'empire carolingien
Lorsque l'empire vacille et se morcelle  sa mort en 3 royaumes puis en fodalits  ,ce territoire survit comme Duch de Bourgogne(le fondement tribal y est pour quelque chose ).
Ceci explique les vicissitudes du territoire de Franche-Comt qui change de maitre  N reprises ,pour revenir au bercail burgonde. 

Les Burgondes eux viennent de loin ,et sont des tribus  germaines de la fameuse Prusse(est de l'Allemagne ,pays de Merkel) ,de Pomeranie prcisment  la suite des Vandales et Alains ,
Les Vandales autre tribu de Germanie sont alls plus encore :ils ont fond un royaume englobant l'Espagne et le Maghreb,  et ils constituent les anctres des espagnols, car  l'arrive des arabes en Espagne ils ont affaire  des rois Vandales d'o le nom d'Andalousie ( pays des Andalous ou Vandales) 

Cette rgion de France Comt aurait pu s'appeler au temps des fodalits le *Comt Franc  du Comte fredoche ,vassal du Duc de Bourgogne Ryu2000.
*
Au passage tous les empires  finissent  leur crpuscule en fodalits tel l'empire grec, puis l'empire romain puis l'empire arabe ,l'empire ottoman ,les empires coloniaux  etc... car Dieu fait hriter de la terre qui il veut (ibn khaldoun).

----------


## Ryu2000

Voile  l'Assemble: Sgolne Royal pointe la "provocation" de Maryam Pougetoux



> - Estomaque. Sgolne Royal aurait sans doute ragi comme les dputs Les Rpublicains et llue LREM Anne Christine Lang jeudi 17 septembre  lAssemble nationale.* Ces parlementaires ont protest contre la prsence, en commission, dune femme voile*, en loccurence la vice-prsidente de lUnef Maryam Pougetoux, avant de boycotter la fin de ces travaux, comme vous pouvez le voir dans la vido en tte de larticle.


Le truc bizarre c'est qu'il y a eu d'autres personnes avec des vtements religieux  l'Assemble et a n'a choqu personne.
Tweet de Clmentine Autain :



> https://twitter.com/Clem_Autain/stat...40170649825281
> Avis de recherche. Quel.le dput.e de la majorit parlementaire a quitt une commission car choqu par ces tenues vestimentaires considres comme irrespectueuses du principe  de lacit ?


Ce n'est pas normal qu'on tolre Gilles Bernheim mais pas Maryam Pougetoux, soit on tolre ni l'un ni l'autre soit les deux.

Il y a comme un 2 poids 2 mesures, a rappelle les heures les plus sombres :
Manuel Valls: les juifs de France "peuvent porter avec fiert leur kippa!"
Port du voile : Manuel Valls soutient Jean-Michel Blanquer
La kippa c'est bien, le voile c'est mal ? Qu'est-ce que c'est que ce bordel ?!

======
Edit :
J'ai un peu l'impression que des mdias commencent  faire la pub d'Edouard Philippe pour la prsidentielle de 2022 :
Prsidentielle : douard Philippe-Marion Marchal, la possibilit d'un duel
Je trouvait dj a louche que les instituts de sondages rptaient qu'douard Philippe tait populaire.
Pourquoi les Franais prfrent douard Philippe  Emmanuel Macron ?
Dpart ddouard Philippe: carter un premier ministre populaire est un classique de la Ve Rpublique

2 ans c'est long, tout peut arriver, donc c'est pas encore gagn pour Edouard Philippe.

----------


## tanaka59

Bonsoir, 

https://www.ouest-france.fr/europe/e...sonnes-6979681

Madrid voudrait mettre "sous cloche" une partie de son agglomration pour 1 millions de personnes ... 

Je vois bien les embouteillages monstres pour contrler chaque automobiliste , ne parlons pas de chaque mont et descente de bus, tram, mtro, train ... Quid de ceux ne devant que "transiter" dans la zone ? 

A moins d'avoir des garnisons entires de policiers je vois difficilement comment une telle agglo de 6 millions d'habitants peut faire pour contrler strictement le moindre dplacement ...

Imaginez maintenant la mme chose aux entres de paris ou lyon  devoir contrler la moindre entre et sortie ... A moins d'avoir 10 ou 20 fois plus de policier d'un coup ... C'est quasi techniquement infaisable .

Vu tous les dlires qu'on a vue, ce qu'on pense tre de la science fiction a de forte chance d'tre rel

https://www.sudouest.fr/2020/09/08/v...9815-10280.php

Fait rarissime , la police en combinaison du CDC a arrt une femme pour non respect de quatorzaine ... 

Peut tre que pour aller  l'tranger maintenant on devra aller dans des centres sous surveillances pour appliquer la quarantaine. Fini les passages de frontires en mode "open". On se foutra pas mal de savoir que vous deviez aller faire un truc A ou B ... quarantaine c'est quarantaine ... Au final on devra rentrer chez soi faute de pouvoir aller  l'tranger.  ::weird::

----------


## ABCIWEB

> Vous croyez que Sarkozy et Hollande taient plus franc ?





> Hollande non. Pour lui le socialisme tait un prtexte, comme pour tous ceux de son entourage : Moscovici, Valls, Royal, etc
> 
> Sarkozy oui, sa politique conomique ou sociale tait clairement affiche, et depuis longtemps. Les malversations c'est autre chose, mais il a le courage de ses opinions, et depuis longtemps. On a fini par le dtester, ce n'est pas du tout mon bord politique, mais je finis par croire qu'il est plus valeureux humainement que Hollande ou Macron.


Oui enfin faut le dire vite. Sarkosy avait dit qu'il modifierait le trait europen avant de le re soumettre  l'assemble, et il n'a fait que changer l'ordre des articles. C'est comme son histoire de travailler plus pour gagner plus, comme si les salaris pouvaient dfinir  la carte leur nombre d'heures supplmentaires et quand ils les feront. 

Si Sarkosy a t autant dtest c'est bien parce qu'il a du une partie de propre lectorat, d'ailleurs il s'est fait jecter de la primaire de la droite. Je passe sur le dossier libyen qui vaut aussi son pesant de cacahutes...  Et puis c'est lui aussi qui a multipli les petites phrases haineuses envers le peuple "casse toi pauv con", "nettoyer au Karcher" etc. Alors oui, on en attendait pas mieux de lui, donc d'une certaine manire c'est moins tonnant. Mais la gnralisation de la stigmatisation des classes populaires ou dfavorises date de cette poque. Les deux autres ont poursuivis. Et je ne reconnaitrai jamais aucune valeur humaine  des politiques qui utilisent des slogans et techniques nofascistes pour dstructurer la socit et faire passer leur rformes. Sarkosy est aussi est un des principaux conseills de Macron, ce que fait Macron, Sarkosy l'aurait fait. Pour moi il ne vaut pas mieux que ses successeurs, ce sont les trois pire racailles que nous ayons eu dans la cinquime rpublique.

----------


## benjani13

Quelques news:

Un dcret va permettre la vente (moi j'appelle a un don au vu de ce que a rapporte) de tronons de routes nationales au priv. Comment? Tout simplement en permettant de recatgoriser ces tronons en tant qu'autoroutes.
https://www.lemonde.fr/economie/arti...2701_3234.html

Le nouveau schma national du maintien de l'ordre a t publi jeudi. Ce dernier met particulirement l'accent sur les journalistes. Ils seront officiellement considr comme de simple manifestant, lgalisant le traitement affreux qu'ils subissent dj en manifs. Ils devront se disperser en fin de manif comme tout manifestant au risque d'tre embarqu. Ce texte veut tendre  l'instauration d'une sorte d'accrditation des journalistes lors des manifs, qui devraient rester en rang serr avec les policiers...
https://www.liberation.fr/france/202...e-dure_1799862

Darmanin a dcid d'occuper l'espace mdiatique, on dirait le retour de Sarkozy, peut tre est-ce suite  ses propres conseils? Vu que, comme le souligne ABCIWEB, Sarozky est un des proche conseiller de Macron. Darmanin a dcid de faire le pire en matire de lutte contre la drogue : relancer la politique du chiffre, de la dmonstration de force inutile, quitte  en paraitre ridicule. Ces derniers jours on a vu fleurir sur les comptes twitter des prfectures et ou de dpartements des fonctionnaires se flicitant de la prise de quelques grammes de cannabis comme si ils venait d'arrter El Chapo.

Ici le compte de la police du 95 se flicite de la saisi de 20gr de Cannabis : https://twitter.com/PoliceNat95/stat...12095641346048
Ici, le compte du prfet de la Corrze se flicite de la saisi de quelques pochons de cannabis suite  des contrles routier. La photo des policiers devant cette maigre prise est d'un ridicule... https://twitter.com/Prefet19/status/1306577496213684224
Ici, le compte du prfet de la Nivre annonce en grande pompe le contrle d'un train. 108 passagers contrl avec passage d'un chien renifleur, pour un rsultat incroyable d'une personne dtenant un sache de Cannabis qui repartira avec une amande forfaitaire de 200 Euros. Quelle efficacit! https://twitter.com/Prefet58/status/1306284288313380864

EDIT: Et encore un de plus. Le compte de la prfecture des Deux-Svres nous annonces avec fiert que:



> Le Prfet des #deuxsevres a suivi une 20ene de militaires et une quipe cynophile mobilises cette nuit pour une opration de lutte contre la #dlinquance  Bressuire. 130 personnes ont t contrles dont une en possession de cannabis


https://twitter.com/Prefet79/status/1307256033526591494


_"Des masques "trop peu, trop tard" : lex-directeur de lARS Grand Est persiste et signe"_




> Son tmoignage est un pav dans la mare des auditions des commissions denqute parlementaires : lancien responsable de lAgence Rgionale de Sant (ARS) Grand Est estime ne pas avoir t assez soutenu par ltat dans la crise du nouveau coronavirus.


https://www.franceculture.fr/societe...siste-et-signe

----------


## tanaka59

Bonjour, 




> Quelques news:
> 
> Un dcret va permettre la vente (moi j'appelle a un don au vu de ce que a rapporte) de tronons de routes nationales au priv. Comment? Tout simplement en permettant de recatgoriser ces tronons en tant qu'autoroutes.
> https://www.lemonde.fr/economie/arti...2701_3234.html


Tu sais le process  commenc en 2015 avec la loi Notre. L'tat franais a rtrocd des RN aux dpartements, eux mmes on refourgus des RD aux intercos (devenu RM). 

Avec la Loi LOM , maintenant une collectivit comme un CG ou une interco peut dcider de concder une voies express. Un parfait exemple  Lyon le BP nord qui est a page . En cas de ralisation de l'anneau des sciences  l'ouest, on aurait une voirie intercommunale gre par le Grand Lyon et non plus le CG69 ... le tout  page .

Et les exemples sont nombreux . Rocade Arc en Ciel  Toulouse, Francilienne RN184 entre A15 <> A14 , Rocade de Dijon, Rocade d'Annemasse + desserte de Thonon , Rocade de Caen ou Rouen ...

----------


## Ryu2000

> C'est comme son histoire de travailler plus pour gagner plus, comme si les salaris pouvaient dfinir  la carte leur nombre d'heures supplmentaires et quand ils les feront.


L'ide c'tait que les heures supplmentaires taient moins "taxes". (mais au final les gens qui dpassaient les 35h ne gagnaient quasiment rien de plus aprs la mise en place de la loi qu'avant)

Apparemment Macon a fait la mme chose :
Heures supplmentaires exonres: combien gagnerez-vous en plus?



> Hausse du Smic de 100 euros, suppression de la hausse de la CSG pour les retraites infrieures  2000 euros, versement d'une prime de fin d'anne par les entreprises qui le peuvent... En rponse  la colre des Gilets jaunes, ce lundi 10 dcembre, Emmanuel Macron a annonc des mesures sociales concernant directement la feuille de paie. Parmi elles: des "*heures supplmentaires sans impts ni charges ds 2019*". A la dsocialisation des heures supplmentaires prvus s'ajoute donc le fait qu'elles ne seront plus imposables.





> Si Sarkosy a t autant dtest c'est bien parce qu'il a du une partie de propre lectorat, d'ailleurs il s'est fait jecter de la primaire de la droite.


Il y a encore des gens qui sont fan de lui.
Les gens ne se rappellent pas qu'ils ont lu Hollande en 2012 parce qu'ils n'en pouvaient plus de Sarkozy.




> Ils seront officiellement considr comme de simple manifestant, lgalisant le traitement affreux qu'ils subissent dj en manifs.


Si un journaliste se prend du gaz lacrymogne, se fait taper dessus par la police, perd un il  cause d'une balle en caoutchouc, a va faire un scandale norme.
Les journalistes peuvent porter une tenue de scurit, donc ils sont mieux protg que les manifestants :
Un syndicat de police insulte nommment des journalistes qui travaillent sur les violences policires



> 





> Darmanin a dcid de faire le pire en matire de lutte contre la drogue : relancer la politique du chiffre, de la dmonstration de force inutile, quitte  en paraitre ridicule.


Il y a gars de l'UMP qui a dit qu'il faudrait lgaliser le cannabis et LREM n'a pas aim :
Lgalisation du cannabis : Arnaud Robinet plaide pour un encadrement de la consommation



> Amorcer une dpnalisation du cannabis en France, via l'chelle locale, Arnaud Robinet y croit. "Si l'tat ne souhaite pas gnraliser et prendre cette dcision, qu'il fasse une exprimentation sur plusieurs villes de France pour avoir un retour suffisant et notamment pourquoi pas ici  Reims. On le voit aujourd'hui, les problmes de violences que nous connaissons dans nos quartiers sont quasiment tous lis  des trafics de stupfiants et majoritairement au cannabis. *Il y a aussi un volet sanitaire, aujourd'hui un fumeur de cannabis ne sait pas ce qu'il fume parce que c'est coup avec d'autres produits. Il faut qu'on puisse contrler et accompagner l'usage de cette drogue. Je souhaite que le gouvernement puisse ouvrir un dbat, avec des experts, sur cette lgalisation, encadre bien sr*", argumente le maire LR de Reims.


Darmanin, le cannabis et "la merde": "Pourtant, on ne dit jamais que la cigarette, c'est de la merde"



> "*La loi de la Rpublique, cest linterdiction des drogues. La drogue, cest de la merde, disait le spot tl. Eh bien on ne va pas lgaliser cette merde.* Avec la lgalisation, il y a un petit ct 'je baisse les bras'. Ce gouvernement ne baisse pas les bras", a assur le ministre de l'Intrieur. Grald Darmanin faisait notamment rfrence  une campagne des annes 80 contre la drogue et dont le slogan disait clairement "la drogue c'est de la merde".


Le tabac et l'alcool sont galement des drogues et elles rapportent  l'tat.
L'alcool est une drogue extrmement puissante et addictive, elle fait prendre des risques.

La lgalisation n'entrainerait pas forcment une hausse de la consommation.
Le problme c'est qu'une lgalisation bien fait tuerait le trafic, plus aucun consommateur n'achterait de la rsine marocaine si ils pouvaient acheter de l'herbe moins cher, en connaissant la varit, la concentration en THC, le mode de culture, etc, du coup il y a plein de dealers de shit qui fouteraient le bordel car on leur retirerait leur produit numro 1.

===
Le numro deux de LRM dmissionne et estime que le parti nest pas  en mesure daffronter la nouvelle tape du quinquennat

----------


## benjani13

Des infos LREM ce matin:

Le numro deux du parti quitte ses fonctions
https://www.lepoint.fr/politique/pie...2392795_20.php

Des lgislatives partielles avaient lieu ce weekend (1er tour) dans 6 circonscription. LREM perd le seul sige qui tait remis en jeu, et ne qualifie aucun de ses candidats pour le second tours dans les 5 autres circonscriptions.
https://www.huffingtonpost.fr/entry/...b6de79b676ed9c

----------


## Ryu2000

> Des lgislatives partielles


C'est normal que LREM se prenne une branle lors des lctions lgislatives, le parti n'existe que depuis 2016 il est n'est pas implant historiquement dans les villes comme peuvent l'tre le PS, l'UMP, EELV, etc.
PS/UMP/LREM/EELV c'est la mme merde, donc il n'y a pas  se rjouir "chouette LREM a perdu" si le second tour se passe entre des partis comme LR et EELV... Il faut se mfier d'EELV ce parti est pire qu'LREM.

Le porte parole du gouvernement dit des choses bizarres :
"Sans la 5G, les botes franaises ne pourront plus exporter", assure le porte-parole du gouvernement



> Gabriel Attal explique que lorsque l'on regarde la carte du dploiement de la 5G en Europe, "vous voyez qu'il y a de la 5G qui se dploie partout autour de nous et que la France est une sorte d'lot au milieu de tout a, sans 5G". Selon le porte-parole du gouvernement, cela poserait problme pour les entreprises franaises de ne pas avoir de 5G puisque "vous avez des entreprises en Allemagne, dans les autres pays voisins qui sont en train de s'quiper en 5G, qui vont changer avec les autres entreprises". D'aprs Gabriel Attal, si les entreprises franaises restaient  la 4G, "*elles ne pourront plus faire de commerce avec l'tranger parce que tout le monde s'y sera mis*".


Je ne comprend pas de quoi il parle...

----------


## Darkzinus

Il dit juste n'importe quoi comme tout bon politique  ::ptdr::

----------


## tanaka59

Bonjour, 




> Le porte parole du gouvernement dit des choses bizarres :
> "Sans la 5G, les botes franaises ne pourront plus exporter", assure le porte-parole du gouvernement
> 
> Je ne comprend pas de quoi il parle...


On va faire simple : 

> dans des grandes agglomration comme Paris, Lille, Lyon, Marseille, Toulouse, Bordeaux : SFR et les collectivits locales ont eu des litiges sur le dploiement de la fibre = rsultat 24 mois dans les dents ... Ici  Lille la fibre est arriv en mai 2017 dans certaines communes ... en mai 2015 cela aurait du tre le cas dj ... au final c'est Orange , Bouygues et Free qui ont du rattraper le merde 
> pour le dploiement de la fibre Orange doit jouer entre "position de monopole" , "pression de l'tat" , "mission de service publique historique" , rsultat Orange freine des 4 fers pour le dploiement et il y a du retard 
> pour les zones blanches, il y a 1000 villages sans couvertes mobiles ou internet correct , la encore SFR, Orange , Bouygues et Free avaient fait des promesses non tenu ...
> dans le cadre du paquet tlcom de 2015 de l'UE , l'arcep  pris une dcision en juin 2017 pour interdire l'attribution de numro de mobile 06 et 07 aux appareils de domotique via les oprateurs de tlphonies mobiles classiques ... il existe en principe les numros M2M ou seul certains professionnels peuvent en attribuer , rsultat les oprateurs classiques ne respectent pas la loi ... et il y a du retard pour mettre en place un service d'attribution plus simple entre particulier et professionnel
> pour la l'attribution de l'IPV6 la France a du retard dont Orange
> nouveau sujet sur la table le dploiement de la RNT (radio numrique terrestre) pour remplacer la radio Hertzienne
> le dossier "chaud bouillant" des anciens rseaux cbles d'antennes pour la rception de la TV , ici SFR veut jouir dans anciens rseaux numricable pour dployer "sa fibre" , tat et arcep s'y opposent 
> les actions en justice contre l'implantation de certaines antennes relais
> les blocages sur le dploiement du rseau filaire de fibre en ville sur les faades des maisons et btiments de type 1930 . Par moment entreprises et particuliers font des cacas nerveux quand on doit passer sur leur faades. 


Rsultat avec tous ces problmes structurels , les oprateur franais se foutent quelques peu du dploiement de la 5G , ou plutt vont louper un coche et avoir du retard dans le dploiement

----------


## Ryu2000

> ou plutt vont louper un coche et avoir du retard dans le dploiement


Et alors ?
La 5G ne concerne pas beaucoup d'entreprises
L'crasante majorit des entreprises ont besoin juste besoin de l'ADSL ou de la fibre optique.
Alors ok, il y a 2, 3 entreprises qui vont dvelopper des appareils ou des logiciels qui tireront parti de la 5G, mais ils n'ont besoin que d'une antenne pour tester leur truc et aprs ils peuvent le vendre dans d'autres pays

De toute faon la 5G ce n'est que de la 4G qui va moins loin et plus vite.
Donc tu peux dvelopper une application en te basant sur la 4G, a fonctionnera juste un peu plus vite en 5G...
Ce n'est pas une rvolution c'est juste une augmentation du dbit, c'est moins violent que le passage du 56k au 512k  ::P:

----------


## ABCIWEB

Bonjour,

Et hop, encore un marronnier qui sera sans doute moins mis en avant dans les mdias que la fraude sociale,  savoir la fraude bancaire.



> Les Bourses tait impactes ce lundi par la publication de lenqute de journalistes issus de 108 mdias internationaux. Leur investigation impute  plusieurs banques mondiales de permettre des mouvements dargent sale.
> 
> HSBC, Deutsche Bank, ING Ces grands noms de la finance taient fortement malmens en Bourse lundi, aprs les rvlations dun consortium de journalistes qui accusent ces gants bancaires davoir permis le blanchiment dargent sale  grande chelle.


source
Plus loin dans l'article, les banques se justifient en disant que ce sont des faits connus, sous entendu d'anciennes informations remises  la une de l'actualit. Cependant les investisseurs n'ont pas trop l'air de croire  cette fable puisqu'ils se sont dgags des actions bancaires. Par prcaution peut-tre, car avec les banques on ne sait jamais o l'on va... On attend maintenant (et l'on risque d'attendre longtemps) l'indignation de Macron et ses propositions pour remettre de l'ordre dans ce repre historique de dlinquants en col blanc.

----------


## Ryu2000

Un jour une grosse banque va faire faillite comme la Lehman Brothers.
Je verrais bien la Deutsche Bank s'effondrer, mais l elle se porte relativement bien, l'action coutait moins de 5 en mars et aujourd'hui elle a 7.
Donc a va prendre encore du temps et de toute faon l'Allemagne pourrait venir  son secours au dernier moment.

----------


## Ryu2000

"La dprime totale" : LaREM se dchire lors dun bureau excutif tendu



> Au-del, c'est la ligne politique de La Rpublique en marche que Pierre Person interroge, critique d'une droitisation du mouvement en calque  celle du gouvernement, alors qu'il s'tait toujours montr dubitatif sur les nominations d'Edouard Philippe puis de Jean Castex (deux ex-LR)  Matignon. Le "en mme temps" macronien a par ailleurs dj t branl  l'Assemble nationale, o le groupe LaREM a perdu sa majorit absolue, notamment aprs une scission d'une partie de son aile gauche.


Pure mais ils font faire quoi tous ces gens de gauche qui quittent LREM ? Rejoindre le PS ?  ::ptdr::  ::ptdr::  ::ptdr::

----------


## tanaka59

Bonjour, 

Sont fort les Belges : https://www.lavoixdunord.fr/868774/a...ur-nous-qu-est

Le gouvernement rtropdale sur ces dcisions ...  ::ptdr::  . Faut dire aussi que francophones et nerlandophones ne savent toujours pas se mettre d'accord sur un gouvernement ... Mon dieu que c'est compliqu de gouverner un pays en 2 langues.  ::aie:: 

Actuellement avec Wilmes c'est un gouvernement par intrim ...

----------


## Ryu2000

> Sont fort les Belges :


Ils ne font que de suivre les recommandations de l'UE (Objectif : saligner sur les voisins europens).
En tout cas c'est cool tu vas enfin pouvoir arrter ta fixation sur les franais et les belges qui habitent  la frontire entre les 2 pays.  :+1: 

Comme disait le clbre chanteur : "Y'en a des biens".
Parfois c'est chouette que des dputs critiquent un ministre :
La question du jour. Le cannabis devrait-il tre lgalis sil a un but mdical ?



> Pour les patients aujourdhui, ce nest plus supportable dattendre un peu plus , a ajout son rapporteur gnral Jean-Baptiste Moreau (LREM).  Il faut que la France sorte de la prhistoire en matire de cannabis, une plante qui est une drogue mais qui peut aussi tre un mdicament .
> 
> *Les dputs ont aussi critiqu le discours du ministre de lIntrieur Grald Darmanin*, pour qui lgaliser le cannabis serait une  lchet intellectuelle .


=======
Edit :
Scandale dans la police du 93 : quatre policiers en garde  vue



> Quatre policiers de la compagnie de scurisation et d'intervention (CSI) de Seine-Saint-Denis,* vise par une quinzaine d'enqutes notamment pour violences*, ont t placs en garde  vue mardi, a-t-on appris de source proche de l'enqute, confirmant une information du Parisien. Ces quatre fonctionnaires, ns entre 1982 et 1991, doivent tre entendus par l'Inspection gnrale de la police nationale (IGPN) pour des faits de violences et de falsifications de procs-verbaux, a prcis cette source.
> 
> Aprs la mise en examen de quatre policiers de cette compagnie dbut juillet pour *violences*, vol, dtention et transport de stupfiants et faux et usage de faux en criture publique, la prfecture de police de Paris avait ordonn sa dissolution. Un autre fonctionnaire de cette compagnie doit par ailleurs tre jug le 5 novembre pour violence par personne dpositaire de l'autorit publique et faux en criture publique.


L'Inspection gnrale de la police nationale ne tolre pas la violence, elle ralise des enqutes et  la fin il y a un jugement et des sanctions.

======
Edit :
Il y a un professeur qui n'est pas d'accord avec Darmanin :
La lgalisation du cannabis a fait baisser la consommation



> Pour Pierre-Yves Geoffard, professeur  l'Ecole d'Economie de Paris et expert de la sant, la lgalisation encadre du cannabis n'est pas une "lchet" comme l'affirme Grald Darmanin. *C'est une politique rationnelle qui a russi  rduire la consommation chez les jeunes, notamment au Canada.* 
> (...)
> Mais cest surtout un dsastre sanitaire: on sait que la consommation rgulire de cannabis nuit au dveloppement cognitif, or la France est le pays dEurope o la consommation de cannabis est la plus leve chez les plus jeunes. Comme lamende forfaitaire ne sapplique pas aux mineurs, on ne voit dailleurs pas bien en quoi elle pourrait contribuer  rsoudre ce drame de sant publique. Parmi les dix-neuf pays ou Etats ayant choisi de rguler le cannabis par lencadrement strict dun march lgalis, lexprience du Canada, depuis 2018, est la plus intressante. *Le gouvernement fdral a atteint son objectif premier, qui tait de rduire la consommation des plus jeunes ; chez les 15-17 ans, celle-ci est passe de 19,8%  10,4% dusagers dans les trois derniers mois*.


La lgalisation n'a que des aspects positifs (sauf pour les trafiquants  :;): ).

----------


## Ryu2000

Quand il s'agit d'utiliser l'cologie comme prtexte pour crer une nouvelle taxe LREM est toujours l :
Le gouvernement envisage une nouvelle taxe sur les voitures, cette fois en fonction du poids



> La voiture sous haute pression fiscale ? A lapproche de la rdaction finale du projet de loi de finance 2021, dvoil le 28 septembre, une augmentation sans prcdent de la fiscalit environnementale automobile est  ltude. *Elle pourrait combiner une flambe de lactuel malus automobile portant sur le CO2 et une taxation qui porterait sur la masse des vhicules*, autrement dit un malus au poids. Lide avait dj fait son apparition lan dernier, pour finalement ne pas aboutir face au toll des industriels. Elle tait porte  lpoque par les amendements dune poigne de dputs LRM  la fibre environnementale, dont une certaine Barbara Pompili, aujourdhui ministre de la transition cologique.


Le gouvernement augmente les restrictions, les marseillais ne sont vraiment pas content :
Coronavirus : stupeur  Marseille aprs l'annonce des fermetures des bars et restaurants



> Le gouvernement a annonc de nouvelles mesures draconiennes contre le Covid-19, dont la fermeture des bars et restaurants dans les zones o le virus est le plus actif. Une dcision qui a provoqu stupeur et colre dans la rgion de Marseille. Ces mesures de restriction, prises par plusieurs pays europens, refltent l'inquitude des autorits devant l'augmentation du nombre des cas.


Peut-tre qu'il y a une augmentation des cas, mais il n'y a pas rellement d'augmentation du nombre de morts
Est-ce que maintenant on va confiner la France  chaque pidmie de Grippe ou de Gastro-entrite ?

Comme si l'conomie n'tait pas dans un tat suffisamment catastrophique

Coronavirus  Marseille : La fermeture des bars et restaurants est une  punition collective  pour les lus locaux



> Dans une colre noire, Bernard Marty, prsident de lUnion des mtiers et des industries de lhtellerie des Bouches-du-Rhne, a immdiatement runi un conseil extraordinaire dans la soire.  *Personne ne nous a prvenus ! Je nai vraiment plus aucune confiance en ce gouvernement, a-t-il ragi  chaud. Est-ce quils se rendent compte que derrire les restaurateurs, il y a aussi les leveurs, les fournisseurs cest toute une filire quils sont en train de tuer ! La seule chose que je peux vous dire, cest quon ne va pas mourir sans se battre !*


Les marseillais doivent se battre !

=====
Sur ce point je suis d'accord avec lui :
Nicolas Bedos, lass des mesures anti Covid-19, lance un appel  la rbellion



> Le ralisateur invite les Franais  former des clusters :  *Vivez  fond, tombez malades, allez aux restaurants, engueulez les flicaillons, contredisez vos patrons et les lches directives gouvernementales. Nous devons dsormais vivre, quitte  mourir (nos ans ont besoin de notre tendresse davantage que de nos prcautions). On arrte darrter. On vit. On aime. On a de la fivre. On avance. On se retire de la zone grise. Ce nest pas la couleur de nos curs*.


Les Franais sont trop servile sur ce coup, au bout d'un moment il faut rsister !

=====
Mme une horloge casse donne l'heure juste 2 fois par jour :
CORONAVIRUS: ANNE HIDALGO DPLORE DES "MESURES TRS RESTRICTIVES" PRISES "SANS CONCERTATION"



> Outre la fermeture des bars  22 heures - les restaurants n'tant pas concerns par cette restriction -, les salles de sport et les gymnases de la capitale devront galement fermer leurs portes ds lundi. "En quoi le fait de ne plus pratiquer de sport va nous aider?", a galement demand Anne Hidalgo au micro de BFMTV ce jeudi.


=======
"FERME-LA VRAN!": LA COLRE DE LA MAIRE D'AIX-EN-PROVENCE APRS LES ANNONCES DU MINISTRE



> La maire d'Aix-en-Provence estime que "a va trop loin" et que le gouvernement est en train d'instaurer "un climat anxiogne". "Les gens ne vont plus vouloir mettre leurs enfants  l'cole, les commerants vont faire faillite!", assure Maryse Joissains.
> 
> Pour l'lue d'Aix-en-Provence, *"il faut calmer les gens, ils font tout le contraire... L on drape, moi je dis: ferme-l Vran! La haute administration est en train de devenir folle*."

----------


## tanaka59

Bonjour, 




> Quand il s'agit d'utiliser l'cologie comme prtexte pour crer une nouvelle taxe LREM est toujours l :
> Le gouvernement envisage une nouvelle taxe sur les voitures, cette fois en fonction du poids


Je vais sortir la liste de l'ensemble des taxes "en gestation", histoire de rigoler un peu.




> il faut calmer les gens, ils font tout le contraire... L on drape, moi je dis: ferme-l Vran! La haute administration est en train de devenir folle."


Comme a son habitude en France on ne sait pas cibler correctement. Lourdeur administrative, bureaucratie ...

Un exemple tout simple cette semaine:

> il est interdit d'tre a plus de 10 personnes runi sur la voie publique
> il est interdit de runir les assos dans les btiments communaux pour 15 jours.

Un assos qui se runi  20 personnes sur la voie publique en faisant 2 groupes (par exemple des cyclistes ou coureurs).

> la verbalisation a lieu au bon vouloir du policier/gendarme qui doit  la fois juger, interprter et sanctionner.
> le nombre de contrles est plus important, statistiquement on a plus de chance de se faire contrler donc sanctionner.
> actuellement le citoyen lambda a statistiquement plus de chance de se faire contrler et sanctionner, on est dans une forme de zone grise ou c'est un jeu dangereux pour les fdo.

On connat le rsultat final , la population est face  des cas d'injustices manifestes, contestables, une perte de tout sens logiques des situations, un soupon de bureaucratie, une forme " d'alatoirit " sur les sanctions encouru

En gros chacun a une pe de Damocls au dessus de la tte, et c'est  qui se fera couper la tte en guise "d'exemple" ... 

Cela agace la population , cela la met galement en colre car elle se retrouve face  des injections contradictoires. Au final le cas particulier devient plus "la rgle" que le cas gnral. Forcement dans ces conditions difficile d'arbitrer. 

Au final le citoyen lambda  le plus de risque de payer les pots casser de fdo totalement overbooks et qui plus et dmunis. 

D'un autre ct l'tat franais aime bien tout faire rentrer en des cases




> Le gouvernement augmente les restrictions, les marseillais ne sont vraiment pas content :
> Coronavirus : stupeur  Marseille aprs l'annonce des fermetures des bars et restaurants
> 
> Peut-tre qu'il y a une augmentation des cas, mais il n'y a pas rellement d'augmentation du nombre de morts
> Est-ce que maintenant on va confiner la France  chaque pidmie de Grippe ou de Gastro-entrite ?
> 
> Comme si l'conomie n'tait pas dans un tat suffisamment catastrophique


Avec ce type de mesures le gouvernement va surtout en agacer plus d'un qui va jeter l'ponge par exaspration et rage. On connat la suite > hausse de chmeurs , hausse des faillites , suicide, dpression ... Le gouvernement joue  un jeu bien trop dangereux .

J'espre avoir t assez clair , vous voyez l'ide de fond ?

----------


## Ryu2000

> Avec ce type de mesures le gouvernement va surtout en agacer plus d'un qui va jeter l'ponge par exaspration et rage.


Le gouvernement agit comme si le SARS-CoV-2 tait trs dangereux, alors que la plupart des personnes infectes se portent trs bien

En Belgique les rgles vont s'assouplir un tout petit peu :
Covid-19: le port du masque ne sera plus obligatoire  Bruxelles  partir du 1er octobre



> La Premire ministre belge, Sophie Wilms, a runi ce mercredi 23 septembre un Conseil national de scurit qui a dcid dallger une partie des mesures de contrle de la pandmie. *La quarantaine passe de quatorze  sept jours, les ftes telles que les mariages seront  nouveau autorises si elles sont organises par des professionnels et le masque ne sera plus obligatoire partout.* Mais ces annonces surviennent alors que les autorits considrent la situation toujours inquitante dans le pays et que le nombre de cas augmente.


Je suis press de voir si les marseillais vont foutre le bordel et ne pas respecter les nouvelles mesures.
Si jamais LREM se prsente  la prsidentielle en 2022, j'espre que le parti fera un particulirement mauvais rsultat  Marseille :
Marseille : malgr la fronde, Jean Castex assume "des mesures plus fortes"



> Des lus et des restaurateurs de Marseille ont lanc jeudi une fronde contre la fermeture des bars et des restaurants. *Dnonant avec force une "punition collective" et une "catastrophe"*, les lus de Marseille et de sa rgion ont affirm leur dtermination  empcher cette fermeture des bars et des restaurants  partir de samedi, y compris devant la justice.


Il faut que les gens se rebellent, il y en a marre de toutes ces conneries !  ::rouleau::  ::rouleau::  ::rouleau:: 




> On connat la suite > hausse de chmeurs , hausse des faillites , suicide, dpression ...


SARS-CoV-2 ou pas, ces choses allaient arriver de toute faon.

----------


## ONTAYG

> Il faut que les gens se rebellent, il y en a marre de toutes ces conneries !


Donc, tu as la solution miracle pour rsoudre tous les problmes de notre socit, et rsoudre la crise sanitaire que l'on traverse ?

----------


## Ryu2000

On garde le port du masque dans les transports en communOn laisse les salle de sports, les bars, les restaurants tre ouvert au maximumOn autorise les vnements en extrieurs
Il faut se dpcher d'atteindre l'immunit collective.

Il semblerait que le SARS-CoV-2 soit beaucoup moins dangereux qu'en mars. Aujourd'hui il y a beaucoup plus d'infects et beaucoup moins de morts.

----------


## ONTAYG

> [list]
> 
> Il faut se dpcher d'atteindre l'immunit collective.


Donc tu assumes tous les morts ?





> Il semblerait que le SARS-CoV-2 soit beaucoup moins dangereux qu'en mars. Aujourd'hui il y a beaucoup plus d'infects et beaucoup moins de morts.


[/QUOTE]

Il semblerait, donc aucune certitude et les personnes  risques prennent beaucoup plus de prcautions (comme moi), car les autres ne prennent pas de prcautions, on voit lgosme.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Donc tu assumes tous les morts ?


De toute faon mme avec toutes ces mesures il y aura des morts. Pour l'instant il y en a peu.




> les personnes  risques prennent beaucoup plus de prcautions (comme moi)


Il faudrait que les personnes  risques puissent rester confines, qu'elles ne sortent pas, qu'elles ne voient personne. Et comme a elles devraient viter la contamination.  :;): 

Ses restrictions vont avoir des consquences sur la sant mentale et physique de la population. Les gens veulent retrouver une vie normale.
En Sude le port du masque n'est pas obligatoire et ce n'est pas l'hcatombe.

----------


## Darkzinus

> Ses restrictions vont avoir des consquences sur la sant mentale et physique de la population. Les gens veulent retrouver une vie normale.
> En Sude le port du masque n'est pas obligatoire et ce n'est pas l'hcatombe.


Ben ramen au nombre d'habitants c'est quand mme pas fameux justement ! C'est toujours plus facile de parler des morts quand c'est pas tes proches ! Si tu perds tes parents  cause du COVID tu penseras la mme chose ? C'est pas grave toute faon non ?

----------


## tanaka59

Bonjour, 




> On garde le port du masque dans les transports en communOn laisse les salle de sports, les bars, les restaurants tre ouvert au maximumOn autorise les vnements en extrieurs
> Il faut se dpcher d'atteindre l'immunit collective.
> 
> Il semblerait que le SARS-CoV-2 soit beaucoup moins dangereux qu'en mars. Aujourd'hui il y a beaucoup plus d'infects et beaucoup moins de morts.


Sans tre infectiologue ou virologue ou medecin , il y a un scnario qu'on a pas pris en compte.

Lpidmie est tombe  la fin de l'hiver/dbut du printemps. Techniquement les pneumonies  cette priode l'anne commencent  baisser en intensit. 

L't est pass. 

Avec le retour des mauvais jours , grippes, gastro , covid ... On va avoir un cocktail de maladie assez srieux . " L'expentionialit du nombre de malade" peut repartir  tout moment . Ici et l on a des reprises locales.

En somme c'est se dire que l'on a toujours pas pass la vague 1 qui est loin d'tre fini. On est comme avec les tremblements de terre , sur des rpliques de la vague 1. 

---




> En Sude le port du masque n'est pas obligatoire et ce n'est pas l'hcatombe.


En Sude ou il y a eu ni masque ni confinement , les dcs en maisons de retraite ont scandalis le pays . Celui ci considre l'pidmie comme "fini" : https://www.challenges.fr/monde/coro...pidemie_728758 , https://www.cnews.fr/monde/2020-09-2...ective-1001027 . 

https://www.laprovence.com/actu/en-d...-lespagne.html

On va bien rigoler  Thanks Giving, Noel , Nouvel an , la fte des rois mages (ES/PT/IT), nouvel an chinois ... Un confinement pend au nez , il y a de quoi srieusement s'en inquiter .

---




> SARS-CoV-2 ou pas, ces choses allaient arriver de toute faon.


Dbut 2021 si l'on sort d'un nouveau confinement, les conflit sociaux vont repartir de plus belle. La crise sanitaire aura juste t le dclencheur qui a mis le feu au poudre.

---




> Ses restrictions vont avoir des consquences sur la sant mentale et physique de la population.


Et c'est bien l le problme. 

> des pauvres vont mourir de faim faute de pouvoir tre aid
> des vieux vont se laisser mourir par isolement
> le stress, l'angoisse et l'anxit de la situation du  l'isolement,  l'imposition et l'interdiction de toute forme de vie sociale gnre des accident cardiaques, des dpressions,  des suicides
> la svrit, la rigidit , la pression des lois et rglement accroissent les niveaux de nervosit et d'agressivit des gens
> l'oppression cre par les lois et restrictions provoquent de la colre et des sentiments d'injustices 

Le problme avec ce type de situation c'est que cela tourne  l'affrontement entre fdo et citoyen lambda. Regardez Madrid. Imaginez un peu que les riverains descendent dans la rue et que la situation tourne  lmeute. Le problme aussi est qu'en Espagne on a fat appelle  l'arme . 

Le risque de finir en bain de sang entre manifestants "confins" et fdo/arme est beaucoup trop important. Les Pays de L'UE doivent a tout pris trouver des solutions pour lcher du leste. Et c'est vraiment pas vident.

Pour tre honnete , je n'ai aucune solution miracle  proposer malheureusement  ::?: 




> Les gens veulent retrouver une vie normale.


Avoir "un semblant" de normalit , sans avoir un pression permanente. Quitte  laisser vivre normalement et "rduire" le nombre de personne simultanment prsentes pour quelques temps.

---

La gestion de l'pidmie est un vritable fiasco.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Si tu perds tes parents  cause du COVID tu penseras la mme chose ?


Pour l'instant ils n'ont aucun symptme donc a devrait aller.
Il y a trs peu de cas l o ils sont et la densit de population est faible. Et surtout : le virus semble beaucoup moins dangereux aujourd'hui (+ d'infects - de morts), donc  moins que des nouvelles souches plus mortelles apparaissent on devrait viter le pire.

Mais je comprend que les personnes trs faibles s'inquitent, l les obses, diabtique, qui ont des problmes de cur et de poumons ne doivent tre en train de rigoler.
Aujourd'hui le SARS-CoV-2 n'est pas si violent que a, si a se trouve vous l'avez eu, vous avez guris et vous n'avez rien senti.
J'espre qu'ils ne vont pas nous faire chier avec a jusqu'en 2022.




> Avec le retour des mauvais jours , grippes, gastro , covid ... On va avoir un cocktail de maladie assez srieux .


Rah ouais
Le gouvernement va paniquer avec les grippes et les rhumes
Bizarrement, statistiquement il va y avoir peu de mort de la grippe cette anne.

Je vais citer Guenivre :  Et ben On n'est pas sorti du sable ! .

----------


## ONTAYG

> Il faudrait que les personnes  risques puissent rester confines, qu'elles ne sortent pas, qu'elles ne voient personne. Et comme a elles devraient viter la contamination.


Dis cela  mon patron qui refuse le tltravail alors que c'est possible (surtout quand cela l'arrange).

----------


## Ryu2000

> Dis cela  mon patron


Dans mon entreprise on est oblig de travailler  la maison 2 jours par semaine.
Et si quelqu'un avait des besoins particuliers il pourrait s'arranger avec la direction.

Il faudrait peut-tre regarder a :
Travail et Covid-19 : quelles sont les rgles ?
Il doit y avoir moyen de venir avec un certificat mdical et de demander  faire du tltravail.

----------


## benjani13

> [...]
> 
> Pour tre honnete , je n'ai aucune solution miracle  proposer malheureusement 
> 
> [...]


Merci pour ton honntet. Trop rares sont les rflexions mesures sur ce sujet.

----------


## Charvalos

Je pose juste ce graphique pour ce rendre compte que la Sude est loin d'tre un exemple. 11me pays au monde et 5me pays europen le plus touch.

----------


## fredoche

> Donc tu assumes tous les morts ?


Assumer une opinion ce n'est pas assumer les morts, pas de transferts de responsabilit stp. FRanchement la mort fait partie de la vie, et quitte  poser ce genre de questions pose-l pour toutes les morts lies  la pollution,  la malbouffe, au tabac,  l'alcool, etc.
Et  qui vas-tu la poser, parce que si c'est  ryu, tu te plantes




> Bizarrement, statistiquement il va y avoir peu de mort de la grippe cette anne.


Oui 

En attendant le sujet prioritaire du premier conseil de crise (que dis-je _de guerre_) COVID :
https://www.lemonde.fr/politique/art...62_823448.html

est plus que jamais d'actualit :
https://www.lefigaro.fr/conjoncture/...astex-20200903




> ...la poussire sous le tapis...


"In dust we trust" pour ceux qui ont de la culture :

----------


## Ryu2000

> la Sude est loin d'tre un exemple.


Le truc c'est qu'il y a des pays avec des rgles svrent qui font pire. Donc si a se trouve avec mois de restrictions il n'y aurait pas plus de morts.
Quand tu dis aux gens qu'ils ne sont pas oblig de porter un masque ils sont plus enclin  en porter un  ::P: 




> En attendant le sujet prioritaire du premier conseil de crise (que dis-je _de guerre_) COVID


L il y a une grosse diversion, le gouvernement va peut-tre russir  passer plein de lois impopulaire discrtement.
De toute faon les gens ne risquent pas de manifester ils n'ont pas le droit.

=====
Edit :
Finalement il y a peut-tre moyen de manifester :
Les magistrats en colre contre le ministre de la justice, Eric Dupond-Moretti



> Les deux principaux syndicats de la magistrature dnoncent des attaques du garde des sceaux contre lindpendance de la justice. Ils avaient appel les juges  se rassembler jeudi devant les tribunaux de tout le pays.
> (...)
> La dfiance sest accentue entre les magistrats et Eric Dupond-Moretti. Dans une dmarche plutt rare, des centaines de magistrats ont manifest devant les tribunaux de nombreuses villes de France. Les deux principaux syndicats de la profession, lUnion syndicale des magistrats (USM, majoritaire) et le Syndicat de la magistrature (SM),  lorigine de la mobilisation, dnoncent en chur *une  tentative de dstabilisation de linstitution judiciaire  par un garde des sceaux  plac dans une situation objective de conflit dintrts .*

----------


## DevTroglodyte

> Pour l'instant ils n'ont aucun symptme donc a devrait aller.
> Il y a trs peu de cas l o ils sont et la densit de population est faible. Et surtout : le virus semble beaucoup moins dangereux aujourd'hui (+ d'infects - de morts), donc  moins que des nouvelles souches plus mortelles apparaissent on devrait viter le pire.


t'as des problmes avec les "si", toi... mets toi dans la peau de quelqu'un d'autre, qui perd ses parents jeune (moins de 50 ans), voire, pire, un enfant... Ca m'tonnerait que tu aies le mme discours  base de "osef des mesures de scurit, vive l'immunit collective  base de contamination massive".

----------


## Ryu2000

> qui perd ses parents jeune (moins de 50 ans), voire, pire, un enfant...


Statistiquement ce sont surtout des vieux et des faibles qui meurent. Une partie d'entre eux serait mort mme sans SARS-CoV-2.
Les choses qu'on voit aujourd'hui sont plutt rassurante, il y a beaucoup d'infects qui ne dveloppent pas de symptme. Si a continu comme a la maladie finira pas ne plus faire de mort.

Il ne faudrait pas que le remde devienne plus nfaste que la maladie.
Il n'y a pas de raison de faire passer Aix-en-Provence et Marseille en zone carlate.
Il faut laisser les salles de sports ouvertes, l'activit physique est bonne pour le systme immunitaire.

----------


## ONTAYG

> Une partie d'entre eux serait mort mme sans SARS-CoV-2


Alors l c'est sr on meurt tous un jour ou l'autre, comme raisonnement dbile tu as gagne le pompon, comme d'habitude.

----------


## Ryu2000

Il seraient mort un peu prs  la mme priode C'tait sous entendu.

----------


## Lucio_

> Assumer une opinion ce n'est pas assumer les morts, pas de transferts de responsabilit stp. FRanchement la mort fait partie de la vie, et quitte  poser ce genre de questions pose-l pour toutes les morts lies  la pollution,  la malbouffe, au tabac,  l'alcool, etc.


Et bien, pour ce qui est de la malboufe, du tabac et de l'alcool, ce sont des choix de vie. Et quand l'on sort du choix de vie, c'est souvent soit interdit (alcool au volant), soit limit (fumer dans les restaurants).
Pour la pollution, la suprimer, entrainerait la fin de la nourriture pour tous, d'internet... c'est quand meme assez compliqu

----------


## Jipt

> Je pose juste ce graphique pour se rendre compte que la Sude est loin d'tre un exemple. 11e pays au monde et 5e pays europen le plus touch.


Mfiance avec les chiffres :




> Jestime que 80 % des diagnostics de covid sont faux, surtout sur les causes de dcs, la lettre du Dr Bellier, mdecin pneumologue  bout de nerfs


source

plus a : 


et enfin, quelqu'un de mes connaissances connat quelqu'un qui travaille dans une morgue et confirme ce qui prcde

----------


## ONTAYG

Superbe image, encore un Fake, car elle vient du Canada, il suffit de remonter la source.

Comme quoi il y a beaucoup de connerie sur le net.

----------


## Jipt

> Superbe image, encore un Fake, car elle vient du Canada, il suffit de remonter la source.


_encore un Fake, car elle vient du Canada_
Je ne vois pas le rapport, et surtout, je ne trouve pas l'info. Merci de donner tes sources.

----------


## Ryu2000

Apparemment les hpitaux ne touchent pas de prime. Par contre si t'as une autre maladie + le SARS-CoV-2 en cas de dcs tu seras probablement comptabilis comme tant "mort du Covid". 
Coronavirus : Non, les hpitaux franais ne touchent pas une prime de 5.000  lorsquils dclarent un dcs d au Covid-19



> Dans ses  lignes directrices internationales pour la certification et la classification  des dcs dus au Covid-19, lOMS prcise en outre :  Aucune priode de rmission complte [du] Covid-19 ne devrait avoir eu lieu entre la maladie et le dcs. Un dcs d [au] Covid-19 ne peut pas tre imput  une autre maladie (par exemple,  un cancer) et doit tre comptabilis indpendamment des affections prexistantes qui sont souponnes davoir dclench une volution grave [du] Covid-19. 
> 
> Concrtement, comme le dtaille le ministre de la Sant, *une personne dcde  lhpital est considre comme vicitme du Covid-19 dans la base SI-VIC* si  elle prsente un diagnostic de Covid-19 confirm biologiquement (gnralement une RT-PCR positive)  et si elle  prsente des signes cliniques et des signes visibles en TDM (tomodensitomtrie) thoracique vocateurs du diagnostic de Covid-19.


Quand on aura un peu de recul,  partir de 2022, on pourra constater si il y a des baisses de certaines causes de dcs en 2020 ou pas.

===
Apparemment des chiens peuvent dtecter la maladie :
'Close to 100% accuracy': Helsinki airport uses sniffer dogs to detect Covid

----------


## Cincinnatus

> Et bien, pour ce qui est de la malboufe, du tabac et de l'alcool, ce sont des choix de vie. Et quand l'on sort du choix de vie, c'est souvent soit interdit (alcool au volant), soit limit (fumer dans les restaurants).
> Pour la pollution, la suprimer, entrainerait la fin de la nourriture pour tous, d'internet... c'est quand meme assez compliqu


Supprimer la pollution a veut dire quoi ? La rduire, en supprimant le franchement inutile, serait un bon dbut (52% de la production de CO2 serait due  10% de la population... Les plus riches cf https://www.journaldemontreal.com/20...issions-de-co2).  




> Cette ralit devient encore plus frappante si lon considre les missions des 1% les plus riches,  lorigine de 15% des missions cumules  eux seuls. Cela veut dire que le 1% le plus riche produit plus du double des missions produites par la moiti la plus pauvre de la plante..


La vignette automobile a t supprime par Fabius, sous Jospin. Actuellement il y a un nombre incroyable de 4x4 et SUV monstrueux dans les villes. a, c'est un choix de vie des politiques et des lobbies. 
Dans un autre sens, lorsque les normes ISO9002 et consorts ont t imposes  l'industrie, la qualit en production est d'abord apparue comme un cot et des contraintes supplmentaires (tudes, formations, procdures  mettre en place...). Mais trs vite a a permis de mieux produire : moins de dchets (produits dfectueux, gaspillages), moins de consommations (nergie, eau de process et de lavage), plus de production (changements de production plus efficaces et rapides),...

Donc, oui, il faudrait rglementer, non, on ne mourrait pas de faim (je crois vraiment que tu as exagr sur ce coup). 

D'un autre ct je ne crois pas que la clique au pouvoir actuellement puisse songer  se permettre de rflchir  aller dans le bon sens, notamment du fait qu'ils poussent  lancer le dploiement de la 5G partout en France, avec la concession des frquences dans quelques jours. Et le tout sans attendre d'tude sanitaire sur le sujet.
https://www.latribune.fr/technos-med...re-856568.html

----------


## Ryu2000

> La vignette automobile a t supprime par Fabius, sous Jospin. Actuellement il y a un nombre incroyable de 4x4 et SUV monstrueux dans les villes. a, c'est un choix de vie des politiques et des lobbies.


L'ide de base de la vignette semble intressante :
Vignette automobile en France



> En 1956, les finances publiques franaises sont  sec, mais Guy Mollet veut trouver une nouvelle source de financement pour garantir un revenu minimum  toutes les personnes ges de plus de 65 ans, via un nouveau  Fonds national de solidarit . Le choix se porte sur l'automobile, produit considr comme luxueux  l'poque. *Le montant de la vignette est assis sur la  puissance fiscale  (les vhicules d'importation tant d'une puissance fiscale lgrement suprieure, l'tat incite par la mme occasion  la consommation nationale)*. Les plus de 65 ans en sont exonrs. Adopt par le Parlement, le 27 juin 1956, le texte entre en application en septembre et les premires vignettes arborant la mention  Fonds national de solidarit  sont apposes sur les pare-brise en dcembre.


Cette futur taxe n'est pas si mal que a. Au moins celui qui a une grosse voiture paie plus.
Mais a fait une taxe de plus, c'est dj a qui a motiv la cration du mouvement des gilets jaunes.




> notamment du fait qu'ils poussent  lancer le dploiement de la 5G partout en France


Je n'ai pas compris pourquoi, mais ils ont dit que sans 5G les entreprises ne pourraient plus exporter :
VIDEO. "Sans la 5G, les botes franaises ne pourront plus exporter", assure le porte-parole du gouvernement
Si le porte-parole du gouvernement dit a, on n'a pas le choix, il faut mettre des antennes 5G partout dans les grandes villes.




> Et le tout sans attendre d'tude sanitaire sur le sujet.


Ils ont du se dire "pour l'instant on a pas vu de problme avec la 2G, la 3G, la 4G, le wifi, etc, l ce n'est pas la mme frquence ni la mme intensit mais a ne devrait pas changer grand chose".

====
Rebellez-vous !  ::P: 
MARSEILLE: GHALI ASSURE QUE "LA POLICE MUNICIPALE NE VERBALISERA PAS LES RESTAURANTS ET BARS OUVERTS"



> Plusieurs tenanciers de bar et restaurateurs ont d'ores et dj fait part de leur intention de rester ouverts. Une infraction qui ne devrait pas tre rprime par la police municipale marseillaise:
> 
> "La police municipale ne verbalisera pas les restaurants et bars ouverts", a annonc ce vendredi matin sur BFMTV Samia Ghali, deuxime adjointe  la maire de Marseille


Il va peut-tre y avoir des manifestations massives, les restrictions sont usantes  la longue.

Covid-19. L'Europe durcit les restrictions, des contestations en France



> *L'Union europenne a appel jeudi ses Etats membres  durcir leurs mesures de contrle  immdiatement  face aux nouveaux foyers d'pidmie de Covid-19*, au lendemain de l'annonce de nouvelles restrictions en France o le nombre de contaminations bat des records.
> 
> De tests et traages accrus en passant par une surveillance sanitaire renforce et des capacits hospitalires suffisantes,  *tous les Etats doivent dployer immdiatement et  temps des mesures aux premiers signes de nouveaux foyers potentiels* , a averti la commissaire europenne  la Sant Stella Kyriakides.

----------


## David_g

Sinon quelques news de la sude Terre de fantasme Covid :

- change en cours sur le besoin d'imposer des restrictions  Stockholm suite  une remonte des infections (22 septembre)
- Au premier septembre, les chiffres pour stockohm taient de 7-8% de personnes ayant dvelopps des anticorps.
- Au niveau conomique le consensus l bas est que cela n'a pas eu d'effet notable au final (la Sude fait  peine mieux que les autres pays nordiques pour 10x le nombre de morts)
- Bcp des spcialistes Sudois dconseillent d'adopter la mme stratgie qu'eux.

Note : ils faut voir aussi que dans leur stratgie, tout un tas de personne  risque ne peuvent plus trop rien faire (muco, personnes cardiaques ou respi, etc).

Aprs on peut avoir une vision moins tranche que : on a qu' avoir des morts merde !! j'en ai marre de porter un masque !!
On est tous conscient que la gestion en France a des gros loups c'est une certitude (masques, test, communication, coles et ses rgles, la fermeture des bars/restaurants  Marseille (aucune donne publie sur ce sujet par l'ARS )). 

Par exemple, je ne comprends pas que le pooling malgr ses dfauts ne soient pas autoriss car il permettrait de faire des tests rgulirement et donc les erreurs induites seraient compenss par la frquence et une meilleur vitesse de dtection des personnes infects. 







> Il ne faudrait pas que le remde devienne plus nfaste que la maladie.


Joli Trump/Fox News.

----------


## tanaka59

> Dis cela  mon patron qui refuse le tltravail alors que c'est possible (surtout quand cela l'arrange).


Les patrons veulent faire tourner boutique...




> Pour l'instant ils n'ont aucun symptme donc a devrait aller.


J'ai dans mon entourage une dame de 50 ans qui a pass 3 jour en ra en avril. J'ai aussi actuellement 3 personnes de plus 80/85 ans "confines  domicile" car malade du covid 19. Prs de 7 jour clou au lit sans discontinuer. Bien carabine 

Le covid est une maladie nouvelle dont on ne connait pas grand chose ... Quid sur le long terme ?

Je vais faire le parallle avec 2 choses :

> des morsure d'animaux types insectes ou serpents (les reptiles sont connus pour abriter des coronavirus quand on mange la viande), plusieurs annes aprs les humains victimes de morsures peuvent tre victimes de fatigues chroniques (impossibilit de travailler, d'avoir une vie sociale, de conduire ...) , un genre de syndrome grippal continue et discontinue dans le temps , qui survient sans prvenir , parfois mme 5/10 aprs les faits ...
> l'tat de fatigue provoqu par la covid est similaire  une "souche de forme grippal" , la maladie d'Epstein-Barr-Mononuclose > fatigue forte + couch au lit de quelques jours  plusieurs semaines , avec 9 fois sur 10 de 39  40  de fivre 

J'ignore ce qu'ils ont truand dans leur labos ou alors d'ou vient ce virus ... Quoi que la on a 2 exemples de symptmes sur long terme . Tout le monde est focalis sur "aujourd'hui". Pensez aussi long terme avec le covid19. Squelles physique , comme mentale ou encore maladive ? Dans 10 ou 20 ans ou va encore avoir droit  un nouveau scandale sanitaire ?

Personne ne s'en souci pourtant on doit ...




> Il y a trs peu de cas l o ils sont et la densit de population est faible. Et surtout : le virus semble beaucoup moins dangereux aujourd'hui (+ d'infects - de morts), donc  moins que des nouvelles souches plus mortelles apparaissent on devrait viter le pire.


Arreter de penser que "parce qu'on habite  la campagne on est en scurit" . Bien au contraire, il y a les dserts mdicaux et beaucoup de personnes ages fragiles . 2 cas dans un patelin de la Lozre peut valoir 100 cas dans une grande ville.




> Mais je comprend que les personnes trs faibles s'inquitent, l les obses, diabtique, qui ont des problmes de cur et de poumons ne doivent tre en train de rigoler.


Elles ont mme raison. Elles pensent  leur sant dj mal au point.




> Aujourd'hui le SARS-CoV-2 n'est pas si violent que a, si a se trouve vous l'avez eu, vous avez guris et vous n'avez rien senti.


Alors comment expliques tu qu'on meurt encore du covid ? Moins violent ... par contre encore des dcs ??? 




> J'espre qu'ils ne vont pas nous faire chier avec a jusqu'en 2022.


Vu comment c'est parti on va encore en entendre parler jusqu' fin 2021.




> Rah ouais
> Le gouvernement va paniquer avec les grippes et les rhumes
> Bizarrement, statistiquement il va y avoir peu de mort de la grippe cette anne.


Comme toujours en France, situation de crise rgle dans le plus grand chaos, foutoirs , dsordre, prcipitation ... Une bureaucratie et technocratie rigide qui ne sait pas ragir  temps ... Puis une culture du chiffre  outrance ...

Au lieu d'expliquer calmement  la population, que elle allait devoir rester chez elle  pour prserver sa sant, tout en pouvant continuer  faire ces courses de premires ncessit ... On a cre un mouvement de panique ... 

On serait cru aux USA  avec une alerte cyclonique ou on doit vacuer en urgence des milliers de personnes  ::?:  ... 




> Merci pour ton honntet. Trop rares sont les rflexions mesures sur ce sujet.


Normale ... beaucoup de monde  perdu le sens de ralit face  des scnes dhystrie collectives ...

----------


## fredoche

> Et bien, pour ce qui est de la malboufe, du tabac et de l'alcool, ce sont des choix de vie. Et quand l'on sort du choix de vie, c'est souvent soit interdit (alcool au volant), soit limit (fumer dans les restaurants).
> Pour la pollution, la suprimer, entrainerait la fin de la nourriture pour tous, d'internet... c'est quand meme assez compliqu


Rien de compliqu, des choix comme tu dis 
par contre la fin de la malbouffe pour tous, pour la pollution, probablement oui

Comme l'voque Jipt, attention avec les chiffres, d'autant plus quand ils font la une du 20h tous les jours.
A-t-on jamais eu les chiffres des morts du tabac, de l'alcool, de la grippe, de tous ces cancers dont 95% peuvent tre corrls  des causes exognes, dont des virus

Ma copine, belge, ligeoise, je le disais  l'poque a souffert du covid-19.

Aujourd'hui elle en souffre encore. Tous les examens tendent  montrer une perte de 50% de ses capacits respiratoires, un poumon en moins. Le covid a bien des consquences. On parle pour beaucoup de patients de long-haul covid syndrom, syndrome de covid au long cours. Le tableau clinique est multiple et assez terrible entre souffrances, fatigue extrme, pertes de sensations, touffements...

La maladie est une malchance, c'est ce que m'a dit un jour la cardiologue qui m'a sauv la vie il y a prs de 10 ans. J'ai eu de la chance qu'elle soit l, une nuit, il y a presque 10 ans.

La mdecine c'est beaucoup de statistiques, des chiffres, des probabilits, de la chance...

----------


## Jipt

> Comme l'voque Jipt, attention avec les chiffres,


Fais gaffe  ne pas trop t'associer  Jipt, le vilain petit canard noir et boiteux, un post  -5 et l'autre  -7 !





> La maladie est une malchance, c'est ce que m'a dit un jour la cardiologue qui m'a sauv la vie il y a prs de 10 ans. J'ai eu de la chance qu'elle soit l, une nuit, il y a presque 10 ans.


Ah tiens, tout pareil il y a 7 ans et quelques mois

----------


## tanaka59

> Apparemment des chiens peuvent dtecter la maladie :
> 'Close to 100% accuracy': Helsinki airport uses sniffer dogs to detect Covid


C'est pas mal cette technique ! Originale ... et efficace . C'est pragmatique .




> Supprimer la pollution a veut dire quoi ? La rduire, en supprimant le franchement inutile, serait un bon dbut (52% de la production de CO2 serait due  10% de la population... Les plus riches cf https://www.journaldemontreal.com/20...issions-de-co2). 
> 
> La vignette automobile a t supprime par Fabius, sous Jospin. Actuellement il y a un nombre incroyable de 4x4 et SUV monstrueux dans les villes. a, c'est un choix de vie des politiques et des lobbies. 
> Dans un autre sens, lorsque les normes ISO9002 et consorts ont t imposes  l'industrie, la qualit en production est d'abord apparue comme un cot et des contraintes supplmentaires (tudes, formations, procdures  mettre en place...). Mais trs vite a a permis de mieux produire : moins de dchets (produits dfectueux, gaspillages), moins de consommations (nergie, eau de process et de lavage), plus de production (changements de production plus efficaces et rapides),...
> 
> Donc, oui, il faudrait rglementer, non, on ne mourrait pas de faim (je crois vraiment que tu as exagr sur ce coup).


Je suis ta logique. On doit donc remettre des taxes et pnalits ?

Juste pour te donner une ide de ce qui est en "projet" comme taxes supplmentaires, sachant que nous avons dj 29 ponctions obligatoires sur l'automobile  dj en service (preuve  l'appui): 

1) Amende en cas de retard au contrle technique: ds qu'un contrle technique n'est plus  jour, amende immdiate via contrle automatique.

2) Taxes anti bouchons (projet port par l'UE) = taxer les collectivits locales et / ou l'tat au prorata de seuil de trafic quotidien sur les autoroutes et voies express. C'est le contribuable ou les frais de pages qui augmenteront en consquence. Selon que tu prennes l'A10 pour aller travailler  Bordeaux ou l'A7  Lyon pour aller en vacance ... Tu regarderas  2 fois ce que tu payes.

3) Page urbains :  la sauce anglaise en taxant pour rentre dans la zone (impopulaire), ou  la sauce nerlandais en donnant de l'argent  ceux qui n'utilisent pas leur voiture (la encore l'tat n'a plus un kopek et cherche  rduire les niches fiscales quand les collectivits locales essayent d'en crer ...), quelque paiera forcement la note au final (contribuable ou consommateur).

4) L'cotaxe : par tous les moyens on cherche a taxer les PL (en particulier trangers, car le droit europen interdit de taxer les vhicules en transit pour ce motif seul), on va bien y venir avec une vignette

5) La loi ALUR de 2014 : l'tat a cre un systme fiscale pour taxer les surfaces de stationnement des commerces et services ... Tu remercieras le gouvernement dans 5 ou 10 ans, quand ton employeur te factureras ta place de stationnement 100 ou 200  par mois sachant que tu n'as pas d'autre choix que de venir en voiture ...

6) Modulation des tarifs de pages en fonction des missions de polluants de la voiture (voulu par l'UE) 

7) taxation des revenus des particuliers sur les locations de voitures particulires

8) mettre une taxe sur les vhicules de collections en fonction de l'age et de la pollution . En quoi avoir une Cox ou un Combi serait plus polluant qu'avoir un Range rover ou Lancia Delta des annes 1980 ? En quoi avoir 30/40 ans et collectionner un youngtimer serait plus polluant qu'une oldtimer ?

9) Taxes sur les batteries des vhicules lectriques pour compenser les pertes de recettes sur les produits ptroliers.

10) dvelopper la radio numrique / RNT et les radios  "page" sur le modle de canal+ et la TNT pour entretenir l'audiovisuel publique.

11) malus sur le poids des vhicules

12) taxes spcifiques les voitures lectriques.

13) le projet de loi montagne sur l'obligation des pneus hivers (cots , dpenses, stockages, achats , montages... ) , risque de faire fuir les touristes avec des mesures "punitives" et l'image que l'on renvoie, au passage bonjour l'impact financier pour le secteur du tourisme.

14) modulation des tarifs de parking en fonction du poids et de la catgorie de la voiture. A ce petit jeu venons en Austin Mini VS Hummer H2 ?

15) taxe kilomtrique sur les voitures lectriques

16) les abaissements de vitesse 130>110 , 110>90 , 90>80 arbitraires et l'impact sur les petites entreprises en milieu rural , c'est aussi participer  un perte sur leur chiffre d'affaire . Faire rouler du matriel et des hommes plus lentement, c'est aussi moins de rentrer d'argent pour le mme temps pass  rouler et travailler > donc une perte de CA au final.

17) obligation de GPS dans les camions : c'est mignons , par contre si c'est encore pour faire raquer les entreprises auprs de Google, Microsoft et consort en dpenses inutiles , merci .... Quid aussi du flicage permanent des routiers et chauffeurs ?

18) Taxe sur les contrats d'assurances voitures en fonction de paramtres lis  la pollution. 

19) Taxation du stationnement rsidentiel sur les revenus : c'est la classe moyenne qui va encore tre le dindon de la farce.

20) Obligation des systmes d'alerte de secours dans les voitures  l'horizon 2025/2030 (port par l'UE) . Cela suppose des abonnements tlcoms IOT/SIM M2M pour le propritaire du vhicule ... donc des taxes !

On paye dj 29 taxes et nos gouvernant proposent d'en mettre 20 de plus ???!!! Cela ne choque personne ???!!! Vous mexcuserez de ne pas avoir assez d'argent pour payer tout ces dlires ... Qu'on arrte avec ces mascarades d'cologie ... C'est juste pour piquer du fric. 




> L'ide de base de la vignette semble intressante :
> Vignette automobile en France
> 
> Cette futur taxe n'est pas si mal que a. Au moins celui qui a une grosse voiture paie plus.
> Mais a fait une taxe de plus, c'est dj a qui a motiv la cration du mouvement des gilets jaunes.


Pour les PL trangers c'est simple on tend la taxe  l'essieu. Les camions franais payent dj plein pot. Pas besoin d'en remettre un couche avec une taxe en plus. L'extension de la taxe  l'essieu serait un genre d'eurovignette  la sauce Suisse. Inciter aussi  foutre sur le train le longue distance.

----------


## Lucio_

> Mfiance avec les chiffres :
> 
> 
> source


covidinfos.net

En voil une belle source.
Tous les articles vont dans le mme sens.
Minimiser la pandmie, critiquer les mesures prises en France de faon plus ou moins srieuse. 
Le nombre de dcs Covid dans le monde en baisse quasi continue depuis 2 mois
Les trahisons de Macron resteront-elles impunies ? sinterroge Alexandre Gerbi
Dans un Etat de droit, la libert doit rester la rgle. Un collectif de juristes conteste la lgitimit des mesures restrictives
Autocontamination, lsions cutanes, difficults respiratoires Les effets du masque selon lOMS





> Un article de mai 2020 suggre que le COVID-19 nest pas plus mortel que la grippe saisonnire. Cet article, qui reprend des extraits dune interview avec un docteur qui sappelle Pietro Vernazza, publie dans le magazine suisse Saldo, le cite qui dclare : Javais dit que le taux de mortalit du Covid-19 tait de lordre dune grippe saisonnire. Jai t svrement critiqu pour cela. Mais je crois encore aujourdhui que ce nest pas si faux.
> 
> Bien que les comparaisons des taux de mortalit des deux maladies soient compliques  tablir, notamment en raison de lexistence de cas asymptomatiques, soutenir que le COVID-19 nest pas plus mortel que la grippe saisonnire est sans fondement, et les connaissances scientifiques laissent plutt penser que linverse est vrai. 
> 
> Une tude publie en mai 2020 dans la publication scientifique JAMA Internal Medicine montre quaux Etats-Unis, les bilans de dcs hebdomadaires du COVID-19 en avril 2020 taient 20 fois suprieurs au bilan hebdomadaire le plus lev lors dune saison typique de la grippe. En mars 2020, lOrganisation mondiale de la sant (OMS) a crit sur son site : Pour la COVID-19, la mortalit semble plus leve que pour la grippe, en particulier la grippe saisonnire.


https://www.newsguardtech.com/wp-con...nchVersion.pdf

Si il faut se mfier des chiffres, il faut aussi se mefier des sources.



> plus a : 
> 
> 
> et enfin, quelqu'un de mes connaissances connat quelqu'un qui travaille dans une morgue et confirme ce qui prcde


a c'est au Maroc que a s'est pass.
En France il y a eu la mme rumeur, mais a t ni;
https://www.20minutes.fr/societe/285...deces-covid-19

----------


## Lucio_

> Rien de compliqu, des choix comme tu dis 
> par contre la fin de la malbouffe pour tous, pour la pollution, probablement oui
> 
> Comme l'voque Jipt, attention avec les chiffres, d'autant plus quand ils font la une du 20h tous les jours.
> A-t-on jamais eu les chiffres des morts du tabac, de l'alcool, de la grippe, de tous ces cancers dont 95% peuvent tre corrls  des causes exognes, dont des virus
> 
> Ma copine, belge, ligeoise, je le disais  l'poque a souffert du covid-19.
> 
> Aujourd'hui elle en souffre encore. Tous les examens tendent  montrer une perte de 50% de ses capacits respiratoires, un poumon en moins. Le covid a bien des consquences. On parle pour beaucoup de patients de long-haul covid syndrom, syndrome de covid au long cours. Le tableau clinique est multiple et assez terrible entre souffrances, fatigue extrme, pertes de sensations, touffements...
> ...


Moi je ne regarde pas le 20 h, donc je ne connais pas les chiffres qui y sont annoncs.
Je ne sais pas si on y parle du tabac ou de la grippe.
Cela dit, je ne fais pas confiance  compte Twitter o a covidinfos.net

Par contre, parler de malchance, quand on parle de gens qui meurent... oui il y a une part de malchance, mais quand on peut faire quelque chose, quand on peut viter que les services de sant ne soient pas complets, du coup impossible d'tre trait  temps (l je ne parle pas de Covid mais d'une des consquences.) moi je parlerai plutt de ne pas avoir fait assez.
Ne pas abandonner les plus faibles d'entre nous, sous pretexte qu'il ne faut pas boulverser nos habitudes, je n'appelle pas cela de la malchance.

Dsol pour votre copine. j'espre que son tat va s'amliore.
Pour moi, ce genre de cs, des gens plutt jeune, est une raison de plus pour respecter la distensation sociale.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Les patrons veulent faire tourner boutique...


L'entreprise ne tourne pas plus lentement quand les employs font du tltravail.
Souvent les gens sont plus productif en tltravail (sauf les managers ^^).




> Le covid est une maladie nouvelle dont on ne connait pas grand chose ... Quid sur le long terme ?


On verra bien quand on aura du recul.
Une tude alerte sur les risques d'effets neurologiques  long terme chez les personnes touches par le Covid-19



> "Une surveillance neuropsychiatrique prospective des personnes exposes au SRAS-CoV-2  diffrents moments de leur vie, ainsi que de leur statut neuro-immunitaire, est ncessaire pour comprendre pleinement l'impact  long terme du Covid-19", conclut l'quipe de Suzi Hong.
> 
> En fvrier dernier, deux tudes ont galement soulign les risques de lsions neurologiques lies aux diffrents coronavirus. La premire, ralise par des scientifiques de l'universit de Jilin en Chine, montre que *des particules du virus ont t retrouves dans les neurones de patients touchs par le Sras (2002) et le Mers-COV (2012).*
> 
> La seconde recherche, ralise par des chercheurs de l'universit d'Aga Khan au Pakistan et parue dans la revue American Chemical Society, souligne la possibilit que le SRAS-CoV-2 puisse s'introduire grce au rcepteur d'une enzyme, galement prsent dans les cellules qui entourent les neurones.





> Arreter de penser que "parce qu'on habite  la campagne on est en scurit" .


Dans les grandes villes comme Paris il y a une forte concentration de population, il y a plein de gens du monde entier qui y passent. Donc la probabilit qu'un nouveau virus circule est plus lev.
Dans un village c'est facile de garder des distances de scurit avec tout le monde.

T'es mieux dans un village que dans un mtro :



> https://twitter.com/FranceNews24/sta...07568452071428
> INFO - #Paris : La situation de promiscuit tait catastrophique dans le #RERD  Gare de Lyon aujourd'hui. Le risque de contamination au #COVID19 est extrmement lev.


En Inde c'est galement bien le bordel, c'est difficile de faire respecter la distanciation sociale dans les trains.




> Alors comment expliques tu qu'on meurt encore du covid ? Moins violent ... par contre encore des dcs ???


Aujourd'hui il y a a vraiment peu de morts. Ce n'est pas comme lors de la premire vague.
On meurt aussi de la grippe.
Grippe : surmortalit hivernale record de plus de 18000 dcs
Le truc c'est que dans 2 ans on ne parlera probablement plus du SARS-CoV-2 par contre la grippe sera toujours l.

L il y a des statistiques de 2008 :
Quelle est la maladie qui fait le plus de morts au monde?
Apparemment les infections des voies respiratoires infrieures font plus de 3 millions de morts par an.




> Vu comment c'est parti on va encore en entendre parler jusqu' fin 2021.


a dpend quand des vaccins seront prt a risque de vite tre rgl. Si a se trouve a va tre obligatoire et on devra prsenter un certificat pour prouver qu'on est vaccin.
Ou alors si le virus continue de muter dans des formes de moins en moins dangereuses.




> Les camions franais payent dj plein pot.


Il faut voir le bon cts, les gens qui ont des grosse Audi vont payer, et les parisiens qui ont des 4x4 vont payer !  quoi a sert d'avoir ce type de vhicule  Paris ?
Mais bon c'est vrai qu'on est noy sous les taxes Est-ce que a va couter cher  la famille nombreuse qui a un monospace ?

----------


## foetus

> Aujourd'hui il y a a vraiment peu de morts. Ce n'est pas comme lors de la premire vague.


 ::whistle::  non ce qui tue en France c'est le nombre de places  lhpital (sans parler des lits spcifiques) Dans 1 vido d'1 dentiste, il disait qu'on est pass de 11 lits pour 1000 en 1980   peine 7 lits en 2010 (source : banque mondiale)

Et je n'ai pas suivi l'histoire  ::pastaper::  mais certains mdecins disent que maintenant, le fait d'intuber les patients graves du COVID n'est plus la seule solution - 1 autre solution qui ncessite 1 hospitalisation + courte et donc qui permettrait de mieux grer le nombre dhospitalisations en cas de vague.

Donc voila pourquoi  ::koi::  depuis mai/ avril, on ne met pas l'argent dans lhpital afin d'avoir + de lits et de prendre de bonnes mesures (qu'on connait)
Le gouvernement prfre mettre l'argent dans les tests, dans 1 application StopCobide (<- pas de moi le jeu de mot  ::oops:: ) et dtruire l'conomie en embtant les restaurateurs/ discothques/ ...

----------


## Jipt

> le fait d'*en*tuber les patients graves du COVID n'est plus la seule solution


Lapsus rvlateur...  ::ptdr:: 




> et *dtruire l'conomie* en embtant les restaurateurs/ discothques/ ...


Mais dans quel but ? Qui a quoi  y gagner ?

----------


## tanaka59

Bonjour, 

Voila ce que cela coute l'automatisation  outrance : https://www.lavoixdunord.fr/870770/a...efuse-de-payer > 170392  de parking pour 4h ...

---

Uncle Ben's  doit changer nom (oups pardon pour les propos racistes et outranciers ) : https://www.bfmtv.com/economie/conso...009230213.html  ::roll:: 

---

La rgion Bourgogne Franche Comt compte changez de nom : https://france3-regions.francetvinfo...e-1869298.html

----------


## foetus

> Mais dans quel but ? Qui a quoi  y gagner ?


1 dbut de rponse  ::mrgreen::  les banques/ banksters  ::roll:: 
Lorsque beaucoup de commerces feront faillite, les commerants n'auront pas d'autres choix de vendre  perte.





> Lapsus rvlateur...


Corrig  ::langue2::

----------


## Ryu2000

> Uncle Ben's  doit changer nom


Ce n'est pas que l'entreprise doit le faire, c'est qu'elle veut le faire, pour viter d'avoir des problmes avec BLM.
Il parait que dans ce contexte "tante" et "oncle" peuvent tre considrs comme des termes racistes




> La rgion Bourgogne Franche Comt compte changez de nom


Ce n'est pas la rgion qui veut changer de nom, ce sont les rpublicains qui font une promesse de campagne pour essayer de gagner des voix lors de l'lection rgionale de 2021... (si a se trouve leur proposition c'est de changer le nom en "Bourgogne ET Franche Comt")
Il semblerait qu'en Franche Comt la plupart des gens sont trs mcontent que leur rgion soit li  la bourgogne.
 Nous avons le sentiment et nous le partageons avec Jean-Marie Sermier que *la Franche-Comt a t maltraite depuis cinq ans.* 
Les pauvres franc comtois ils n'ont vraiment pas de chance C'tait vraiment une trs mauvaise ide ce regroupement de rgion  ::(: . Mais ce n'est pas la seule rgion qui est perdante.

2015 :
La rforme absurde : moins de rgions, plus de dpenses !
2020 :
Au secours, les nouvelles rgions dpensent encore plus qu'avant !
Alors que l'argument officiel pour la fusion des rgions c'tait que a devait faire faire des conomies.




> Mais dans quel but ? Qui a quoi  y gagner ?


Je ne sais pas si c'est voulu, mais l ils vont pouvoir utiliser le confinement et les restrictions pour justifier la crise conomique.
L on ne va pas dire que les grandes banques ont continu de faire n'importe depuis 2008, on ne va pas parler de la mauvaise gestion des banques centrales ni des grosses entreprises qui font de l'vasion fiscale.
Les gouvernements vont pouvoir dire que la crise conomique est du au SARS-CoV-2.
Avant la pandmie l'conomie se portait extrmement mal et elle tait dj au bord du gouffre.

Macron sur la Bilorussie :  Il est clair que Loukachenko doit partir 



> Le prsident franais se dit galement  *impressionn par le courage des manifestants*  en Bilorussie.  *Ils savent les risques quils prennent en dfilant tous les week-ends et, pourtant, ils poursuivent le mouvement pour faire vivre la dmocratie dans ce pays qui en est priv depuis si longtemps* , ajoute M. Macron, pour qui  *les femmes, en particulier, qui dfilent tous les samedis, forcent le respect* .


C'est marrant parce qu'en France des gilets jaunes manifestaient chaque samedi, ils prenaient des risques et il y avait plein de femmes. Mais eux ils n'ont pas t encourag par Macron bizarrement ^^

----------


## Invit

> Ce n'est pas que l'entreprise doit le faire, c'est qu'elle veut le faire, pour viter d'avoir des problmes avec BLM.
> Il parait que dans ce contexte "tante" et "oncle" peuvent tre considrs comme des termes racistes


Les entreprises s'en fichent des revendications de BLM, si elles font ces changements c'est juste pour que les consommateurs gardent une bonne opinion de ces entreprises et ne les boycottent pas. 




> Macron sur la Bilorussie :  Il est clair que Loukachenko doit partir 
> 
> C'est marrant parce qu'en France des gilets jaunes manifestaient chaque samedi, ils prenaient des risques et il y avait plein de femmes. Mais eux ils n'ont pas t encourag par Macron bizarrement ^^


Aux dernires nouvelles Macron a t lu dmocratiquement, les gilets jaunes sont une minorit, on entend toujours ceux qui gueulent le plus fort. Ils ne reprsentent pas la majorit des franais.

----------


## MABROUKI

> Macron sur la Bilorussie :  Il est clair que Loukachenko doit partir 
> 
> C'est marrant parce qu'en France des gilets jaunes manifestaient chaque samedi, ils prenaient des risques et il y avait plein de femmes. Mais eux ils n'ont pas t encourag par Macron bizarrement ^^


l'histoire des elections bielorusses c'est du 2 poids 2 mesures.
Francois Asselineau  a rapport sur la chaine UPR cet incroyable exigence du FMI face  la demande bilorusse de crdits d'aide .



En quoi le FMI ,une banque, se mle-elle de questions sanitaires & de pandmie  covid.
C'est de l'ingrence trangre pure et simple des pays riches occidentaux (actionnaires majoritaires )

----------


## Ryu2000

Je suis impressionn  :8O:  ric Dupond-Moretti propose quelque chose d'intressant !
RIC DUPOND-MORETTI VEUT QUE LA JUSTICE SOIT "TOTALEMENT FILME ET DIFFUSE"



> "*Je suis pour que la justice soit dsormais totalement filme et diffuse.* La justice doit se montrer aux Franais. La publicit des dbats est une garantie dmocratique. On y rflchit avec mes services. J'aimerais porter cela avant la fin du quinquennat", a annonc ric Dupond-Moretti.


LR a fait un gros score aux lctions snatoriales on dirait :



> https://twitter.com/ODelamarche/stat...54698219122689
> LR et LREM cest la mme chose ils ont fusionn les noms


===
Je n'ai pas confiance dans ce sondage :
Selon un sondage, 72% des Franais affirment qu'ils seraient prts  se reconfiner pendant au moins 15 jours



> Selon un sondage Ifop, diffus par le Journal du Dimanche, *72% des Franais seraient prts  se reconfiner pour faire face  la crise sanitaire. 68% des personnes sondes se disent galement inquites pour leur sant.*


 un moment donn ils disent que 86% des franais s'inquitent des consquences conomiques, l a se tient.

----------


## virginieh

> Je suis impressionn  ric Dupond-Moretti propose quelque chose d'intressant !
> RIC DUPOND-MORETTI VEUT QUE LA JUSTICE SOIT "TOTALEMENT FILME ET DIFFUSE"


Effectivement, mais a va faire comme la chaine snat personne ne regarde les dbats.




> Je n'ai pas confiance dans ce sondage :
> Selon un sondage, 72% des Franais affirment qu'ils seraient prts  se reconfiner pendant au moins 15 jours
> 
>  un moment donn ils disent que 86% des franais s'inquitent des consquences conomiques, l a se tient.


En quoi l'un empche l'autre ? Tu peux tinquiter pour les consquences conomiques, tout en craignant pour ta sant.
C'est pour a que tous ceux qui peuvent tltravailler devraient le faire, et que les pousser  revenir  temps plein en prsentiel, c'tait une mauvaise ide.

Puis arrte de faire confiance aux sondages qui vont dans ton sens et douter uniquement de ceux qui le contrarient. Ils ont tous les mme dfauts/biais.(Je parle pas du/des cas ou on dcouvre que le sondage a t volontairement fauss, videmment)

----------


## Jon Shannow

Dans l'image de Ryu sur le snat, ce n'est pas la proportion de chaque parti qui m'impressionne, mais le nombre total de snateurs ! 

Dire qu'aux USA, ils ne sont que 100 ! En France 348 !

Mme constat avec les dputs : 577 dputs en France. C'est plus que le congrs amricain (535 = 100 snateurs de la chambre haute et 435 lus dans la chambre des reprsentants).

Ce qui donne 925 lus dans les deux assembles lgislatives en France pour 67 millions d'habitants compar aux 535 lus des deux chambres amricaines pour 328 millions d'habitants.

a ne choque personne ? Et, franchement, je n'ai pas l'impression que cette supriorit numrique soit un gage de qualit et d'efficacit...

----------


## Ryu2000

> personne ne regarde les dbats.


Ouais mais le jour o une personne dit que son procs tait une blague, il sera possible de le vrifier.




> En quoi l'un empche l'autre ?


J'ai du mal  croire que 72% des franais soit prt  se reconfiner, c'est tout a me parait beaucoup. (j'aimerais bien savoir comment ils ont pos cette question).
86% des franais qui s'inquitent des consquences conomiques a me parait un peu exagr galement, le gouvernement dit qu'en 2022 on retrouvera le niveau de 2019. Donc les gens devraient tre rassurs  ::P: 

Avec un chantillon "reprsentatif" de 1033 personnes ce n'est pas tonnant de trouver ce genre de rsultat.



> Cette enqute a t mene sur internet, le 25 septembre dernier prcisment auprs d'un chantillon de 1 033 personnes, qui se voulait reprsentatif de la population franaise ge de 18 et plus. Elle dnote galement une dfiance de plus en plus forte vis--vis des autorits franaises. *Selon le sondage, 44% des sonds font confiance  l'excutif pour aider les entreprises en difficult. Ce chiffre descend  36%, lorsquil s'agit de faire confiance aux autorits pour faire face au virus.* "C'est sans doute le hiatus entre une inquitude forte mais stable et la svrit des mesures annonces cette semaine qui explique la virulence des ractions", explique Frdric Dabi, directeur gnral adjoint de l'Ifop.


Tout le monde sait que les sondages n'ont pas une trs grand valeur, il n'y a pas de problme avec a.
Ce qui me gne c'est l'importance qu'on donne aux sondages avant une lection majeure. Ce type de sondage devrait tre interdit, les lctions seraient plus dmocratique si tous les candidats taient exactement sur un pied d'galit.
Le sondage le plus proche de la ralit ce serait le referendum (malheureusement il serait influenc par les sondages (tout acte d'observation provoque un effondrement de la fonction d'onde, c'est--dire slectionne instantanment un et un seul tat parmi l'ensemble des tats superposs possibles.)).




> Dire qu'aux USA, ils ne sont que 100 ! En France 348 !
> Mme constat avec les dputs : 577 dputs en France.


Le gouvernement cherche toujours a faire des conomies, il pourrait virer un paquet de dputs et de snateurs.
On dirait que c'est eux qui dcident combien ils sont et combien ils gagnent ^^

Ils se mettent bien les types :
L'Assemble Nationale augmente l'indemnit logement des dputs : le vrai du faux

----------


## tanaka59

Bonjour, 




> Je suis impressionn  ric Dupond-Moretti propose quelque chose d'intressant !
> RIC DUPOND-MORETTI VEUT QUE LA JUSTICE SOIT "TOTALEMENT FILME ET DIFFUSE"


Pourquoi aprs tout ... C'est bien le cas dans d'autres pays.




> Je n'ai pas confiance dans ce sondage :
> Selon un sondage, 72% des Franais affirment qu'ils seraient prts  se reconfiner pendant au moins 15 jours


Il y a quelques jours on entendait l'inverse ... Plus de 1 franais sur 2 ne veut pas se reconfiner et aspire  moins de restriction.




> un moment donn ils disent que 86% des franais s'inquitent des consquences conomiques, l a se tient.


Et c'est mme normal

Cas 1) Tu attrapes le covid , puis tu fais une forme lgre ou tu ne ressent rien ... et basta.

Cas 2) Tu attrapes le covid , tu es clou au lit et pour la suite tu peux avoir des crasses  moyen terme ... RDV dans 5 ou 10 pour savoir ce qu'il en est ?

Cas 3) Le plus grave tu meurs ... 

Les gens n'ont absolument pas envie d'avoir le cas 2 et 3 ... Vu la probabilit d'avoir des emmerdes par la suite ... Mieux vaut ne pas choper cette crasse ... Dans 5 ou 10 ans on aura droit au scandale du covid ... Quid d'un procs en Chine ? Les nombreuses victimes dont la sant sera impacte dans le futur "pourront aller se brosser pour un procs" ... La Chine va "museler" par tout les moyens.




> Dans l'image de Ryu sur le snat, ce n'est pas la proportion de chaque parti qui m'impressionne, mais le nombre total de snateurs ! 
> 
> Dire qu'aux USA, ils ne sont que 100 ! En France 348 !
> 
> Mme constat avec les dputs : 577 dputs en France. C'est plus que le congrs amricain (535 = 100 snateurs de la chambre haute et 435 lus dans la chambre des reprsentants).
> 
> Ce qui donne 925 lus dans les deux assembles lgislatives en France pour 67 millions d'habitants compar aux 535 lus des deux chambres amricaines pour 328 millions d'habitants.





> a ne choque personne ?


Si , je suis choqu ...

En France :

550 000 lus pour 650 000 mandats
37 000 communes
1260 intercos
110 dpartements dont 96 mtropolitains et 11 d'outres mers avec chacun leur spcificits
12 couches aux niveaux administratifs entre le plus bas chelon (quartier/arrondissement) et celui de l'UE.

En Belgique il y a 11,5 millions d'habitants pour 581 communes. Sachant que chaque commune est ne de la fusion de 2  4 communes. Il n'y a non plus autant de maire que de communes. Il y a 1 maire (bourgmestre) par regroupement "darrondissement de commune". 

En France on pourrait faire de mme en fusionnant ou bien crant des "regroupements". 1 maire pour plusieurs villages/arrondissement par exemple. On aurait 1 maire pour 2/3/4 villages par exemple. 

La ou il y aussi des aberrations c'est avec les intercos . Soit celles ci dbordent sur 2 dpartements, soit elles empites sur les anciennes "sous prfectures" de dpartements comme a Lille ou Toulouse ... Il y a 2 intercos dans chaque cas alors qu'une seule suifferait. 

Autre extrme  Lyon, Marseille et Nice l'interco du chef lieu de dpartement se retrouve avec des comptences quasi identiques aux dpartements eux mme ... Quitte  laisser des miettes au CG en ayant des doublons ...

En France le mot efficacit n'existe pas ... C'est plutt complexit et exception qui sont matres mots ...




> Et, franchement, je n'ai pas l'impression que cette supriorit numrique soit un gage de qualit et d'efficacit...


Je confirme c'est mme tout l'inverse ... 

Un exemple d'absurdit. L'tat transferts des routes nationales aux dpartements, qui eux mmes transfrent des routes aux intercos ... Rsultat on a un 4 mes chelons de route en France. Les routes "mtropolitaines" . En sus dj existant des autoroutes/RN, RD , voirie communale et maintenant .. RM  ::lol::  

Plus de route a entretenir et aussi a construire ... avec moins de budget ou des budgets inchangs ...  ::aie::

----------


## Mat.M

> J'ai du mal  croire que 72% des franais soit prt  se reconfiner, c'est tout


moi je ne suis pas tonn,faut pas se leurrer les gens n'ont pas trop envie de bosser et de se crever au travail... ::mouarf:: 
surtout que le gouvernement ( merci Macron ) paie pour le chmage partiel.
Vous vous tes du genre  sauter de joie et plein d'enthousiasme  l'ide d'aller bosser ?

----------


## Ryu2000

> Pourquoi aprs tout ... C'est bien le cas dans d'autres pays.


Justement, c'est trange quand un ministre a une bonne ide ! Il y a des gens qui demandent a depuis trs longtemps.
En plus Dupond-Morretti est rput pour tre un mauvais avocat, et l n'importe qui pourrait allez constater comment il se comporte dans le tribunal.




> Plus de 1 franais sur 2 ne veut pas se reconfiner et aspire  moins de restriction.


a dpend de la question et du "panel reprsentatif".
Si tu poses des questions  1030 personnes et que tu poses les mmes questions  1030 autres personnes, tu peux te retrouver avec des rsultats trs diffrents. (mais si en plus t'orientes tes questions, l tu peux manipuler le rsultat)




> Cas 2) Tu attrapes le covid , tu es clou au lit


Non mais l il est question d'conomie.
Donc les gens se disent plutt "mme si tout le monde reste en pleine forme, a va tre compliqu, il va y avoir des faillites de partout, je vais peut-tre perdre mon emploi et a va tre galre pour en retrouver un".
Faire faillite c'est une tape importante dans la vie d'une entreprise, souvent c'est mieux pour tout le monde, puisqu'une nouvelle entreprise plus adapt devrait voir le jour.
Mais l pour les bars, les restaurants, les boites de nuits, les salles de sports, les festivals, tout ce qui est li avec le tourisme, a risque d'tre compliqu.




> 1 maire pour plusieurs villages/arrondissement par exemple.


a va arriver petit  petit car il y a de moins en moins de candidats, quand il y aura 0 candidat dans un village, des communauts de communes vont apparaitre.
Mais laissez tranquille les maires de villages de 400 habitants, ils ne coutent pas si cher que a Il n'est mme pas oblig de prendre 100% de son salaire de maire. Si il a un travail  ct, il peut faire a quasi bnvolement.
Si t'enlves la mairie des villages il ne restera plus rien, c'est trop triste.




> moi je ne suis pas tonn,faut pas se leurrer les gens n'ont pas trop envie de bosser et de se crever au travail...


Ouais mais alors ils faut poser la question dans un angle comme "si la situation tait la mme qu'en mars est-ce que vous seriez d'accord pour que le gouvernement impose un second confinement strict ?".

Alors que si tu demandes "dans la situation actuelle est-ce que vous tes pour un second confinement strict ?" l ce serait pas la mme, parce que pour l'instant on voit beaucoup d'asymptomatiques et peu de morts. Bon aprs les mdias sont ultra alarmiste, donc il y a moyen de paniquer.

On l'attend toujours la seconde vague de morts, pour l'instant c'est plutt calme on n'est pas  1438 morts par jour. D'ailleurs c'est sympa quand tu recherches "morts covid" dans google, t'as plein de statistiques. Bon aprs il faut esprer que Google se base sur des bonnes sources a doit tre les statistiques officielles

----------


## MABROUKI

> Dans l'image de Ryu sur le snat, ce n'est pas la proportion de chaque parti qui m'impressionne, mais le nombre total de snateurs ! 
> 
> Dire qu'aux USA, ils ne sont que 100 ! En France 348 !
> 
> Mme constat avec les dputs : 577 dputs en France. C'est plus que le congrs amricain (535 = 100 snateurs de la chambre haute et 435 lus dans la chambre des reprsentants).
> 
> Ce qui donne 925 lus dans les deux assembles lgislatives en France pour 67 millions d'habitants compar aux 535 lus des deux chambres amricaines pour 328 millions d'habitants.
> 
> a ne choque personne ? Et, franchement, je n'ai pas l'impression que cette supriorit numrique soit un gage de qualit et d'efficacit...


Bien vu .je dirais mme plus  ,le trop de reprsentants nuit  l'ide mme de reprsentation.
Aux USA  ce dcoupage lectoral  est remarquablement stable dans le temps, car il est inscrit comme loi dans la constitution.
Tel n'est pas le cas en France ,ou les politicards font varier la circonscription lectorale  volont ,en fonction de leurs desseins du moment.
Vu qu'aux USA  les snateurs reprsentent les intrts des Etats ,les snateurs en France  devraient   mon avis reprsenter les rgions (j'ignore combien il y en en France ) mais probablement il y aurait  moins de snateurs qu' aujourd'hui.
Le mme raisonnement est valable pour les dputs, en abaissant le prorata  de dputs(par rapport  la population des rgions).

----------


## tanaka59

> moi je ne suis pas tonn,faut pas se leurrer les gens n'ont pas trop envie de bosser et de se crever au travail...
> surtout que le gouvernement ( merci Macron ) paie pour le chmage partiel.
> Vous vous tes du genre  sauter de joie et plein d'enthousiasme  l'ide d'aller bosser ?


Tout dpend de qui est dans ce cas la ... 

J'ai connu 4 mois de chmages + le confinement ... Aprs 6/7 mois d'inactivit je n'ai clairement pas envie d'avoir un salaire  X % ... Surtout pour un job temporaire ou la salaire est pas trs lev  ::?:  (voir proche du smic). 

Il prfrable d'avoir un salaire  100% (pas forcement lev) temporairement proche du smic , que d'tre au chmage  900/1000  par mois 

Il n'y a pas non plus de quoi sauter de joie ... 

Ne fais pas ton cas une gnralit. 




> a dpend de la question et du "panel reprsentatif".
> Si tu poses des questions  1030 personnes et que tu poses les mmes questions  1030 autres personnes, tu peux te retrouver avec des rsultats trs diffrents. (mais si en plus t'orientes tes questions, l tu peux manipuler le rsultat)


Durant mes tudes , j'ai fais des stats ... les sondage "reprsentatifs " c'est des trucs de pacotille. Pour un vrai truc reprsentatif il te faudrait 5  15 % de sonds de la population franaise (soit 3,5  10 millions de personnes ...). Quasi impossible  faire quoi. 




> Mais l pour les bars, les restaurants, les boites de nuits, les salles de sports, les festivals, tout ce qui est li avec le tourisme, a risque d'tre compliqu.


Encore plus si les mesures de quarantaines subsistent quelques temps. Cela sera trs compliqu pour les voyages , trs loin ... genre tour du monde en famille ou visite  l'oncle  ou la tante aux USA / Australie / Japon ...




> a va arriver petit  petit car il y a de moins en moins de candidats, quand il y aura 0 candidat dans un village, des communauts de communes vont apparaitre.


C'est bien car des villages plus gros pourront se targuer de pouvoir des services publiques et / ou cole ! On pourra repeupler les campagnes !




> Mais laissez tranquille les maires de villages de 400 habitants, ils ne coutent pas si cher que a Il n'est mme pas oblig de prendre 100% de son salaire de maire. Si il a un travail  ct, il peut faire a quasi bnvolement.
> Si t'enlves la mairie des villages il ne restera plus rien, c'est trop triste.


Beaucoup de maires jettent l'ponge car ils passent leur  faire de l'administratif ... Donc lourd  grer . C'est des "victimes" de la bureaucratie  la franaise. 




> Ouais mais alors ils faut poser la question dans un angle comme "si la situation tait la mme qu'en mars est-ce que vous seriez d'accord pour que le gouvernement impose un second confinement strict ?".
> 
> Alors que si tu demandes "dans la situation actuelle est-ce que vous tes pour un second confinement strict ?" l ce serait pas la mme, parce que pour l'instant on voit beaucoup d'asymptomatiques et peu de morts. Bon aprs les mdias sont ultra alarmiste, donc il y a moyen de paniquer.
> 
> On l'attend toujours la seconde vague de morts, pour l'instant c'est plutt calme on n'est pas  1438 morts par jour. D'ailleurs c'est sympa quand tu recherches "morts covid" dans google, t'as plein de statistiques. Bon aprs il faut esprer que Google se base sur des bonnes sources a doit tre les statistiques officielles


Il y a un brouhaha embiant ...  un moment t'as surtout envie d'en envoyer chier avec leurs mesures  deux balles .

Personnellement j'applique geste barrire + masque + rgle d'hygine de base. 

Que faire de plus ? Vivre reclus chez soi ?

----------


## Ryu2000

Il y a des gens qui n'ont pas aim :
Covid-19 : Sibeth Ndiaye met le fiasco de la communication gouvernementale sur le dos des Franais



> Auditionne ce mercredi 23 septembre par la commission d'enqute snatoriale, l'ancienne porte-parole du gouvernement, Sibeth Ndiaye, a soutenu que les doutes et critiques suscits par les choix de l'excutif au dbut de l'pidmie taient le rsultat d'un "*dfaut d'acculturation scientifique de la population franaise*".
> (...)
> "Je crois qu'on a souffert au cours de cette crise d'un dfaut d'acculturation scientifique de la population franaise", a avanc celle qui clatait de rire dbut mars sur France Inter lorsqu'on lui demandait si elle avait achet des masques pour sa famille. Dans un dveloppement confinant  la condescendance, Sibeth Ndiaye estime en effet que les rouages du processus scientifique auraient chapp  une opinion renvoye  l'image d'une masse affole et ignorante.


Il y a comme un mpris de classe "je fais partie d'une caste lev, vous tes des beaufs".

Un dfaut dacculturation scientifique de la population franaise: que rvlent les propos de Sibeth Ndiaye?



> Dans les mots des gouvernants se cache un mpris implicite pour les gouverns, analyse Elodie Mielczareck. Selon la smiologue, le gouvernement ferait mieux dadopter une posture plus humble lorsquil communique avec les franais.


Ce n'est pas en mprisant les gens qu'elle va gagner en popularit

----------


## Mat.M

> Ne fais pas ton cas une gnralit.


il y a erreur d'interprtation de mon message justement non je ne fais pas mon cas d'une gnralit.
D'ailleurs cette mesure statistique est gnraliste non ?



> J'ai connu 4 mois de chmages + le confinement ... Aprs 6/7 mois d'inactivit je n'ai clairement pas envie d'avoir un salaire  X % ... Surtout pour un job temporaire ou la salaire est pas trs lev  (voir proche du smic).


vous ne savez pas  qui vous adressez malheureusement des priodes de chmage j'en ai connues des tas...
ensuite pour ce qui est des salaires proches du SMIC avec la crise conomique l aussi faut pas se leurrer les salaires en SSII ne vont pas tre augments.
Et si vous avez la chance de garder votre emploi c'est tant mieux pour vous.

----------


## Ryu2000

Il y a des ministres qui reconnaissent ne pas avoir installer l'application Stop Covid sur leur smartphone (au moins c'est honnte)  :
Covid-19 : Dupond-Moretti, Vran, Pompili, qui a tlcharg StopCovid au gouvernement ?



> *La ministre dlgue  la Citoyennet Marlne Schiappa a reconnu, comme Jean Castex, ne pas avoir install StopCovid sur son tlphone portable*. De mme pour ric Dupond-Moretti. Mais le ministre de la Justice a rectifi le tir. Dans Le Parisien, le ministre de la Justice confesse : "Je ne l'ai pas tlcharge. Mais un collaborateur me l'a tlcharge, un jeune geek", prcise-t-il.
> 
> La mission s'avre plus complique pour Jean-Yves Le Drian, le ministre des Affaires trangres. "Mon smartphone est chiffr, totalement scuris. On ne peut pas y faire passer dappli. Cest techniquement impossible. Et je ne possde quun seul portable", explique-t-il  son tour dans Le Parisien.

----------


## foetus

> Il y a des ministres qui reconnaissent ne pas avoir installer l'application Stop Covid sur leur smartphone (au moins c'est honnte)


 ::whistle::  le truc le + obscur c'est o sont passs les "brigades de cas contact"  ::koi::  ?

Elles devaient palier le retard de cette application, et personne n'a vraiment su le qui, que, quoi, comment  ::aie::  ... mme le gouvernement.

----------


## tanaka59

Bonjour, 




> il y a erreur d'interprtation de mon message justement non je ne fais pas mon cas d'une gnralit.
> D'ailleurs cette mesure statistique est gnraliste non ?


Bonjour, ce que je reproche c'est qu'on part d'un postulat empirique pour dire que la mesure est gnralisable . Non elle ne l'est pas.




> vous ne savez pas  qui vous adressez malheureusement des priodes de chmage j'en ai connues des tas...


Bienvenu au club.




> ensuite pour ce qui est des salaires proches du SMIC avec la crise conomique l aussi faut pas se leurrer les salaires en SSII ne vont pas tre augments.


Actuellement je ne suis pas dans le secteur informatique, encore moins dans une ESN . La problmatique des salaires proches du Smic quoi qu'un peu plus au dessus est nettement plus criante dans mon secteur d'activit. 




> Et si vous avez la chance de garder votre emploi c'est tant mieux pour vous.


En CDD actuellement.

----------


## David_g

Pour ma part un avis mitig sur cette justice tlvis pour diffrentes raisons.

- une bonne partie des audiences (correctionnel et une partie du civil) sont dj publique (allez y une fois ou deux c'est intressant  voir, on m'y avait amen au Lyce) - les non publiques acceptent les journalistes judiciaires qui font un travail remarquable.

- c'est nullifier la disposition qui permet de ne pas faire apparaitre une condamnation au casier B2.

- c'est aussi assurer une certaine pression populaire sur les magistrats qui ne me parait pas leur permettre de faire leur travail sereinement.

- c'est les petites/grandes fautes de chacun mis en public (et soyons raliste : mme si on est jug innocent, ces choses l peuvent rester comme handicap) : il est  noter aussi que comme il y a l'examen de la personnalit dans le procs (antcdents, expertise psy, etc) c'est dballer au public tout les petits secrets d'une personne. Nul doute que cela satisfera le ct Reality-TV et voyeurisme mais je doute que cela aboutisse  voir plus de gens au fait de la procdure pnale (qui pourrait tre un des quelques avantages mais Outreau a montr les limites de ceci vu qu'on est encore  dire que les avocats dfendait la pdophilie).

-  Cela peut encore plus aboutir  ce que des gens n'osent pas porter plainte (femme battue qui au mal  parler car elle a honte : imaginez la mme chose en sachant que tout est film et diffus). je ne parle mme pas des cas de Viol o on voit dj que bcp de victime n'ose pas aller porter plainte pour ne pas avoir  raconter cela.

Le dernier est le moins important (encore qu'il dmontre le sens de la priorit) mais comment faire cela ?  quel cot ? 

Rcemment, on a mis en place les auditions en visio-confrence : quasi tout le temps, cela ne fonctionne pas faute d'quipement/infrastructure et nuit aux chances des gens mis en examen (on peut dbattre par ailleurs de l'intrt en terme de justice de ce dispositif).
Le cot de mise en place me parait norme alors mme que la justice a dj d'norme problme et besoin plus pressant (exemple : avoir plus de greffe qui sont en sous effectif et ralentissent la justice malgr un investissement de malade au jour le jour).


En point positif : cela serait la transparence (si assurance que cela n'influe pas sur le droulement de la justice), la possibilit sur des procs plus technique d'essayer intresser et d'apprendre aux gens le processus de la justice (avec ses qualits et ses dfauts) vu qu'en gnral les gens n'ont qu'une vision trs tlvisuel (Objections votre Honneur : haha, l'avocat qui enqute) de celui-ci.

----------


## pmithrandir

Pour ma part, Je pense que l.enregistrement est plutt une bonne pratique en particulier avec l optique d valuer la qualit du travail des intervenants.

En revanche je suis contre la diffusion des images. La justice en France n est pas un spectacle et c est trs bien comme a.
Comment un juge va t il pouvoir librer un coupable pour laquelle il y a un vice de forme... alors que la loi l y oblige. Quelles seront les ractions des spectateurs? Combien de temps avant de retrouver des juges tabasss par des justicier en herbe? Ou des avocats qui dfendent les mauvaises personnes...

----------


## MABROUKI

> Il y a des gens qui n'ont pas aim :
> Covid-19 : Sibeth Ndiaye met le fiasco de la communication gouvernementale sur le dos des Franais
> 
> Il y a comme un mpris de classe "je fais partie d'une caste lev, vous tes des beaufs".
> 
> Un dfaut dacculturation scientifique de la population franaise: que rvlent les propos de Sibeth Ndiaye?
> 
> Ce n'est pas en mprisant les gens qu'elle va gagner en popularit


Pour cette Sibylle Sibete ,"magicienne noire" ,pour une fois les propos de Henri Lesquen sont amplement justifis "cette congoloide  qui habite aux tropiques  ,marche sur la tte ,et a de grandes oreilles pour se protger du soleil"
Ce  d'autant plus qu'elle est diplm de l'ENA (cole des "mulets administratifs") ,n'est pas un scientifique & n'a pas les prrogatives  pour juger du niveau de culture scientifiques  des citoyens.
En  fait cet anecdote arabe populaire  propos des gens prtentieuses s'applique parfaitement  elle 
"une  servante noire au service de la reine ,devait chaque jour ramener des seaux d'eau dans l'appartement de celle*ci.
Un jour  Settout, la fe malicieuse sous les apparences d'une belle se jucha sur un vieil arbre qui surplombait la marelle ,et lorsque la servante vint ,elle vit en reflet un heureux visage qui n'tait pas de toute vidence le sien ,abuse  et trompe par ce reflet , elle jeta les seaux de la corve ,pronona les paroles suivantes (passes en proverbe) :moi ,une si belle servante au service des autres ,jamais plus.
Elle  rentra au palais en criant : moi ,si belle je ne ferais plus ces corves.
La reine tonne lui retorqua froidement ,va te regarder  dans un miroir   
L elle dcouvrit sa mprise  et se remit  sa corve"
Cet arrogance  double de prtention est le propre des gens incultes & parvenus , qui prtendent donner des leons  tout le monde.
A jeter dans les oubliettes anecdotiques de la 5eme au temps du rgne du Roi Macron.

----------


## tanaka59

Bonsoir, 




> Il y a des gens qui n'ont pas aim :
> Covid-19 : Sibeth Ndiaye met le fiasco de la communication gouvernementale sur le dos des Franais
> 
> Il y a comme un mpris de classe "je fais partie d'une caste lev, vous tes des beaufs".
> 
> Un dfaut dacculturation scientifique de la population franaise: que rvlent les propos de Sibeth Ndiaye?
> 
> Ce n'est pas en mprisant les gens qu'elle va gagner en popularit


Je l'ai dj dmontr sur de nombreux sujets, en France on est incapable de rformer. Rsultat un systme  bout de souffle et bureaucratique qui plus est complexe ... Difficilement lisible pour le citoyen lambda sans un minimum d'effort de concentration. 

Cet "effort" les franais ne veulent plus le donner . Rsultat la classe politique est  bout de souffle ... et c'est tellement plus facile de se targuer de dire que les franais sont des beubeux ... 

Non non les franais ne sont pas bte ... on pourra avoir les politiques  "l'usure" ... avec un peu de temps par contre.

Cela prouve bien qu'une bonne parti des membres du gouvernements prennent les franais pour des cons, n'aillons pas peur des mots.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Difficilement lisible pour le citoyen lambda sans un minimum d'effort de concentration.


Ce n'est pas le sujet. 
L c'est une ministre qui mprise les franais alors que le gouvernement a fait n'importe quoi depuis le dbut !
Par exemple :
EMMANUEL ET BRIGITTE MACRON AU THTRE POUR INCITER LES FRANAIS  SORTIR MALGR LE CORONAVIRUSMunicipales 2020 : Emmanuel et Brigitte Macron ont vot au TouquetCoronavirus : Agns Buzyn avait-elle affirm que le risque de propagation tait  trs faible  en France ? *



> Avant de dtailler ( partir de 1408) :  En termes de risques pour la France, les analyses de risques dimportation sont modlises rgulirement par des quipes de recherche. *Le risque dimportation de cas depuis Wuhan est modr, il est maintenant pratiquement nul parce que la ville est isole.* Les risques de cas secondaires autour dun cas import sont trs faibles, et les risques de propagation du coronavirus sont trs faibles . Et dajouter une prcision importante :  Cela peut videmment voluer dans les prochains jours sil apparaissait que plus de villes sont concernes en Chine ou plus de pays, notamment de pays de lUnion europenne.


De *l inutilit  pour le grand public*  lobligation gnralise, sept mois de consignes sur le masque en FranceSibeth Ndiaye ne sait pas utiliser un masque
* : Le problme c'est que la France ne contrlait pas d'o venait les voyageurs. Des gens auraient pu tre  Wuhan, avoir quitt la ville avant son isolement, aller en Italie, puis en France.

Les franais comprennent trs bien qu'il n'existe pas de remde ni de vaccin pour le moment et la ministre dit des choses comme a :



> "Quand on devait expliquer que quand il fallait tester un traitement () a prenait des semaines et des semaines, on tait confront  des gens, sur des plateaux de tlvision, o mme  des citoyens () qui vous disaient : 'Mais pourquoi ce n'est pas oui ou non ? Pourquoi c'est pas blanc ou noir, et pourquoi ce n'est pas tout de suite ? Comment vous, qui tes censs tre l'lite politique, mdicale, de dcideurs, vous tes incapables de dire si c'est maintenant, tout de suite ?'"


===
Il y a des magistrats qui ont des problmes avec Dupond-Moretti :
Fronde des magistrats contre Eric Dupond-Moretti : que reprochent-ils au ministre de la Justice ?



> Les deux plus hauts magistrats de l'ordre judiciaire ont sign une tribune mardi dans le journal "Le Monde". Ils accusent notamment Eric Dupond-Moretti de conflit d'intrts dans "l'affaire des coutes". Une fronde gnralise des magistrats envers le garde des Sceaux, qui remonte jusqu'au plus haut sommet de l'tat.

----------


## Cincinnatus

> Pour ma part, Je pense que l.enregistrement est plutt une bonne pratique en particulier avec l optique d valuer la qualit du travail des intervenants.
> 
> En revanche je suis contre la diffusion des images. La justice en France n est pas un spectacle et c est trs bien comme a.
> Comment un juge va t il pouvoir librer un coupable pour laquelle il y a un vice de forme... alors que la loi l y oblige. Quelles seront les ractions des spectateurs? Combien de temps avant de retrouver des juges tabasss par des justicier en herbe? Ou des avocats qui dfendent les mauvaises personnes...



De toutes faons, c'est interdit en France... 
https://www.lesechos.fr/politique-so...emique-1249744




> Outre l'opposition des professionnels du droit, Eric Dupond-Moretti devra faire face  un autre obstacle : le *Conseil constitutionnel*. En dcembre 2019, ce dernier avait confirm *l'interdiction de filmer et diffuser des audiences*, estimant que cette mesure tait  ncessaire  pour garantir la srnit des dbats et prvenir toute atteinte  la vie prive.
> 
> 
> Seule exception  cette rgle, les procs comportant une certaine dimension historique sont capts par des camras puis archivs. C'est par exemple le cas du procs sur les attentas de Charlie Hebdo et de l'Hyper Cacher en janvier 2015, qui se tient en ce moment mme  Paris.

----------


## Mdinoc

C'est surtout l'action sur le terrain de la police qui devrait tre systmatiquement filme et diffuse...

----------


## Jon Shannow

> C'est surtout l'action sur le terrain de la police qui devrait tre systmatiquement filme et diffuse...


A ce propos : Amnesty International accuse...

----------


## Mat.M

> Rsultat un systme  bout de souffle et bureaucratique qui plus est complexe ... Difficilement lisible pour le citoyen lambda sans un minimum d'effort de concentration.


bon trs bien d'accord et on remplace le systme politique par quoi alors ?
Par un systme fdral  l'allemande avec des _Lnders_ ?
Cela me parait hors de porte car les rgions tout comme ltat central en France sont lourdement endetts  hauteur de 100 du P.I.B.
Y'a pas si longtemps de cela il me semble bien qu'on parlait d'emprunts toxiques contracts par des entits rgionales,est-ce que je me trompe ?

Et c'est mal barr avec la rinjection de cash par l'Europe de milliards d'euros supplmentaires dans l'conomie franaise  cause de la pandmie du Covid19...
donc a fait des montagnes de dettes  rembourser...

mais bon Mme Lagarde la prsidente de la B.C.E. voudrait relancer l'inflation donc moralit au boulot plutt que de discutailler sur ce forum ;a fait des montagnes de dette  rembourser  ::mouarf::

----------


## Ryu2000

> En 2018 et 2019, plus de 40 000 personnes ont t condamnes pour divers infractions et dlits "*sur la base de lois vagues*", frquemment "utilises pour restreindre illgalement les droits  la libert de runion pacifique et  la libert d'expression", affirme Amnesty International. "Les violences lors des manifestations sont une proccupation lgitime, mais *il y a une volont politique de faire des exemples et dissuader les gens de descendre dans la rue*", affirme Marco Perolini, chercheur pour l'ONG. *Les infractions, souvent formules "de manire trop vague", amnent la justice  prononcer des sanctions "disproportionnes" contre des manifestants pacifiques*, estime-t-il.


Il y a des lois qui permettent de faire taire les manifestants. (et encore l on n'est pas en tat d'urgence, le gouvernement pourrait aller encore plus loin dans la rpression des manifestants)
Le gouvernement n'aime vraiment pas le mouvement des gilets jaunes, donc il y est all fort.

Parfois le gouvernement peut faire ce qu'il veut :
Les militants de la COP21, cibles de ltat durgence




> bon trs bien d'accord et on remplace le systme politique par quoi alors ?


Faire le constat que le systme politique franais ne fonctionne pas, c'est dj pas mal.
On vient d'enchainer Sarkozy, Hollande, Macron donc la majorit des franais ont du comprendre qu'il y avait un grave problme.




> donc a fait des montagnes de dettes  rembourser...


En principe a devrait finir par un dfaut de paiement, l'alternative n'est pas mieux, puisqu'on mettrait des sicles  rembourser la dette, donc autant tout remettre  zro, mme si a va tre difficile de survivre pendant quelque annes.
On ne peut qu'attendre et regarder ce qu'il se passe. Peut-tre qu'un jour la zone euro s'effondrera.

 La gnration confinement paiera pour les boomers 



> Imaginez quon vous demande,  partir de vos vingt ans, de rembourser lemprunt qui a permis  vos grands-parents dacheter leur appartement. Quoique surprenant, ce cas dcole permet pourtant de comprendre le mcanisme de transfert gnrationnel du poids de la dette contracte au cours de la crise due au Covid-19. La gnration confinement paiera pour les boomers.

----------


## tanaka59

Un bb qui ne en France en 2020 a dj une dette de 35 000  40 000  sur le dos ...

----------


## benjani13

Excellent entretiens:

----------


## tanaka59

Bonsoir, 




> bon trs bien d'accord et on remplace le systme politique par quoi alors ?


Je verrai bien un mix de systmes. 




> Par un systme fdral  l'allemande avec des _Lnders_ ?


Venir  une autonomie comme des rgions. Donc oui du fdralisme  certains niveaux. On peut s'insipirer du modle belge , ou espagnol.




> Cela me parait hors de porte car les rgions tout comme ltat central en France sont lourdement endetts  hauteur de 100 du P.I.B.
> Y'a pas si longtemps de cela il me semble bien qu'on parlait d'emprunts toxiques contracts par des entits rgionales,est-ce que je me trompe ?


C'est vrai.




> Et c'est mal barr avec la rinjection de cash par l'Europe de milliards d'euros supplmentaires dans l'conomie franaise  cause de la pandmie du Covid19...
> donc a fait des montagnes de dettes  rembourser...


Le fonctionnement de l'UE n'est pas fdral ?  ::roll:: 

Si donc , on va y venir . Une forme de perte de pouvoir des capitales pour une europe des rgions.

----------


## Ryu2000

Dsol ce n'est pas strictement en lien avec Macron et LREM, mais c'est un peu en lien avec la politique futur, donc ce n'est pas totalement hors sujet, je ne pouvais pas crer un topic spcialement pour a.

Zemmour est all trs loin dans ses propos :
Zemmour drape sur les mineurs isols, SOS Racisme porte plainte



> La veille, dans le cadre de son mission supposment modre par Christine Kelly, lauteur du Suicide franais *a ainsi qualifi les trangers mineurs non accompagns en France de voleurs, assassins, violeurs... Cest tout ce quils sont!* 
> 
> *Il faut que ces jeunes ne viennent plus parce quil nont rien  faire ici*, a-t-il insist, sans faire aucune exception ni reconnatre que certains puissent tre dans le pays parce quils vivaient dans des conditions extrmement difficile dans leur pays. Tous, tous, tous, a martel ric Zemmour. 
> 
> Et dexpliquer pour que pour parvenir  cet objectif,* la France ne devrait pas hsiter  quitter la Cour europenne des Droits de lHomme (CEDH)*, lorigine du mal, pour citer les mots du chroniqueur. Une instance qui, pour rappel, a dj condamn la France pour sa mauvaise, voire non prise en charge de certains enfants.


On peut voir l'extrait sur Twitter :



> https://twitter.com/d_sopo/status/1311403795872706563
> Eric #Zemmour sur @CNEWS : Les jeunes issus de l'immigration (...) sont tous des voleurs, ils sont tous des assassins, ils sont tous des violeurs.
> @SOS_Racisme saisit le @csaudiovisuel & dpose plainte contre ce #raciste rcidiviste que nous avons fait condamner il y a 5 jours.


Rcemment il y a eu a aussi :
Goldnadel: La tragdie franaise a pour nom limmigration massive



> Lavocat et chroniqueur dnonce le discours islamo-gauchiste qui encourage limmigration et refuse de prendre la menace islamiste au srieux. Lattaque survenue vendredi confirme ses craintes, juge-t-il.


====
Les partis PS / UMP / LREM ne se portent pas trs bien :
De la Rpublique en Marche  la Rpublique en rade



> Rappelons toutefois que cette dshrence du camp majoritaire est de rgle sous la Ve Rpublique. En leur temps, les deux mandats prsidentiels de Franois Mitterrand ont us le parti  la rose qui lavait si ardemment port au pouvoir. Le RPR na pas survcu au rgne de Chirac. LUMP, devenue Les Rpublicains, ne sest toujours pas remise du sarkozysme. Et Franois Hollande prsident a rduit le PS  la portion congrue. Cest leffet de la personnalisation du pouvoir. Llection de son leader une fois acquise, le parti victorieux se cherche dsesprment une utilit. Il se languit, tantt godillot, tantt caillou dans la chaussure du monarque. Il peut mme devenir un fardeau : cest bien la crainte dtre djug par ses anciens camarades de congrs qui a dissuad Franois Hollande de se reprsenter.


====
Edit :
Laurent Binet :  Macron ne sera pas rlu 



> Nous nous tions rencontrs en 2012 pour votre livre sur Franois Hollande, Rien ne se passe comme prvu (Grasset). De la chute de Franois Fillon  l'lection d'Emmanuel Macron, votre titre n'est-il pas devenu de plus en plus vrai ?
> 
> Ce qui me sidre, au fond, c'est l'extraordinaire interchangeabilit de ces gens. Il y a une continuit inoue de Sarkozy  Macron, en passant par Hollande : *des politiques ultralibrales qui profitent  une minorit au dtriment de millions de personnes*. Ces politiques suscitent invitablement une colre grandissante, mais pour ne pas avoir  en changer, on change les hommes : il est probable que Macron, lui non plus, ne sera pas rlu, mais on nous vendra un clone libral avec des habits neufs, qui, derrire de fallacieuses promesses de changement, proposera exactement les mmes recettes, sans avoir tir aucune leon des crises actuelles : tout pour le march, rien pour la collectivit.


Je suis assez d'accord sur ce point, si Macron ne se fait pas rlire on aura quelqu'un qui continuera dans la ligne Sarkozy, Hollande, Macron.

======
Re Edit :
Marlene Schiappa



> https://twitter.com/MarleneSchiappa/...56541368217600
> Dire que TOUS les enfants migrants sont des assassins nest ni un fait ni une opinion, cest un mensonge. 
> Dire quAUCUN ne devrait tre accueilli en France quand on prtend dfendre les minorits religieuses perscutes dans le monde, cest stupide et incohrent.
> #Zemmour


Grald DARMANIN



> https://twitter.com/GDarmanin/status...19145826476034
> Nausabond et insupportable.


Christophe Castaner



> https://twitter.com/CCastaner/status...40877483700224
> Dites #EricZemmour c'est aussi grce  la libert d'expression inscrite  l'article 10 de la @ECHR_CEDH que vous pouvez prononcer de telles inepties et amalgames honteux. En 2016 vous la saisissiez pour qu'elle vous protge... mais je n'en souhaite pas la suppression pour autant.

----------


## Ryu2000

L on voit Eric Dupond-Moretti critiquer Zemmour sur France 5 :
https://twitter.com/Damocles_Fr/stat...59994673651714
Et l on voit Goldnadel pas content :



> https://twitter.com/GWGoldnadel/stat...07531761709056
> Je rappellerai  en passant  notre Garde des Sceaux, soumis  un devoir de rserve , que Zemmour ayant interjet appel de sa condamnation nest pas en tat de rcidive lgale . Incroyable intervention , errone, dans une affaire en cours . Les journalistes publics jubilent .


========
Je comprend maintenant pourquoi l'tat faisait la promotion de la 5G :
Enchres 5G : l'tat empoche 2,786 milliards d'euros, Orange remporte la majeure part des frquences



> La mise aux enchres des premires frquences 5G  destination des oprateurs franais a rapport la somme totale de 2,786 milliards d'euros  l'Etat. Orange a obtenu la plus grande part des "blocs" en jeu, a annonc, jeudi 1er octobre, l'Arcep, le rgulateur des tlcoms.


2 milliards c'est toujours a de pris.

----------


## MABROUKI

> En principe a devrait finir par un dfaut de paiement, l'alternative n'est pas mieux, puisqu'on mettrait des sicles  rembourser la dette, donc autant tout remettre  zro, mme si a va tre difficile de survivre pendant quelque annes.
> On ne peut qu'attendre et regarder ce qu'il se passe. Peut-tre qu'un jour la zone euro s'effondrera.
> 
>  La gnration confinement paiera pour les boomers


Mais non, mais non.
Rappelons la base des bases :
1/ en face d'une dette il y a un patrimoine .et ce patrimoine est hrit par les nouvelles gnrations.
Si ton grand pre s'endette pour acheter une usine ou un immeuble ,tu hrites de la dette mais aussi de ce patrimoine.
2/ un Etat vit et perdure ad aeternam.
Premire consquence :  il ne peut faire dfaut et pourra toujours rchelonner sa dette  sur des millnaires voire des milliards d'annes ! 
Seconde consquence :   il ne peut faire faillite , moins  qu'il soit dtruit politiquement (guerre, invasion).

Par  suite parler de la dette des Etats ,c'est marcher  sur des ufs .

----------


## MABROUKI

> ====
> Edit :
> Laurent Binet :  Macron ne sera pas rlu 
> 
> Je suis assez d'accord sur ce point, si Macron ne se fait pas rlire on aura quelqu'un qui continuera dans la ligne Sarkozy, Hollande, Macron.


Concernant ces politiques qui te consternent tu peux paraphraser cette citation attribue  A. Einstein :
" La folie, cest de faire toujours la mme chose et de sattendre  un rsultat diffrent " qui modifie lgrement pour l'adapter aux politique donnerait ceci :
"La folie politique , cest de faire toujours la mme chose et de promettre un rsultat diffrent"

----------


## Mat.M

> donc autant tout remettre  zro, mme si a va tre difficile de survivre pendant quelque annes.


voui a s'appelle effacer la dette mais tout ce que vous avez comme patrimoine dont parle Mr Mabrouki et votre assurance-vie, votre livret A, votre pargne salariale en entreprise a vaut que des peanuts bref pas grand chose si cela arrive un jour  ::mouarf:: 
Cependant je ne pense pas que les finances publiques et donc l'tat soit en dfaut de paiement car il y aura toujours les recettes de la T.V.A.

Avec le plan de relance ce qui va se passer c'est les dpenses en investissement des entreprises et la consommation des mnages vont tre stimuls donc a fait des mesures gouvernementales qui sur le long terme se financent d'elles-mmes encore une fois avec les recettes de la T.V.A.

Plus on est de fous plus il y a du riz disait Coluche , en France de toute faon on paiera de plus en plus d'impts aussi bien T.V.A que sur le revenu avec l'accroissement dmographique  ::mouarf::

----------


## tanaka59

Bonsoir, 

Amis du plat pays gare  vous le secret bancaire disparait en Belgique : https://www.lavoixdunord.fr/873981/a...ecret-bancaire  ::fessee::

----------


## Ryu2000

> "La folie politique , cest de faire toujours la mme chose et de promettre un rsultat diffrent"


Ouais mais l il me semble que grce  Macron beaucoup de franais ont compris la supercherie.
De plus en plus de gens se mfient du PS, de LREM, de LR.
Avant il y avait une histoire d'alternance :
- "la droite tait au pouvoir, elle a fait de la merde, je vais voter  gauche"
- "la gauche tait au pouvoir, elle a fait de la merde, je vais voter  droite"
Le plus fourbe c'est que certaines des lois les plus anti sociales sont passes quand le PS tait au pouvoir.
C'est toujours la mme politique depuis longtemps, LREM a juste t un peu plus agressif.

Lors de la prochaine lection prsidentielle essayez d'lire LFI qu'on voit si une fois au pouvoir ils vont faire comme le PS, LR, LREM.  ::P: 




> voui a s'appelle effacer la dette mais tout ce que vous avez comme patrimoine dont parle Mr Mabrouki et votre assurance-vie, votre livret A


C'est quelque chose qui peut arriver dans un avenir relativement proche.
Il y a plusieurs scnarios plausible dans lesquels les gens perdent leur pargne.
Par exemple l'euro pourrait s'effondrer. Les monnaies sont bases sur la confiance, si les autres pays se mettent d'accord pour ne plus accepter l'euro, il n'aura plus de valeur.
L'conomie se porte beaucoup trop mal, elle est au bord du gouffre depuis des dcennies, au bout d'un moment a va s'effondrer. Les mdias, les politiciens, les "conomistes" diront que c'est  cause du SARS-CoV-2, alors qu'en fait l'conomie est pourrie depuis des lustres.

Si vous voulez protger une partie de votre pargne, il faut investir dans quelque chose de physique (or, argent, immobilier, etc). Contrairement aux monnaies, ces choses l ne peuvent pas perdre 100% de leur valeur.
Aujourd'hui il suffit de stopper les transactions bancaires et plus personne ne peut acheter quoi que ce soit, puisque les gens n'ont plus d'argent liquide.
Si a se trouve tous les pays de l'UE vont faire a en mme temps :
Banques fermes  Chypre: un nouveau coup dur pour les entreprises

Enfin bref, continuez de croire que les tats vont continuer de s'endetter  l'infinie car ils sont ternels, si a vous rassure. (mais au moins rcuprez l'argent de votre assurance vie, c'est le pire investissement possible)
Moi je m'attend  une crise bien pire que celle de 1929.

On peut dj attendre 2 ans pour voir, il parait qu'on devrait retrouver le niveau de 2019 en 2022 :
L'conomie franaise retrouvera vers mi-2022 son niveau de fin 2019, selon la Banque de France

----------


## Ryu2000

C'est reparti  ::(: 



> https://twitter.com/Dumontherium/sta...19613352013824
>  #presidentielle2022 
> 
> Cercle orange Emmanuel #Macron 25%
> Feu Marine #LePen 24%
> Cercle bleu Xavier #Bertrand 16%
> Cercle rouge Jean-Luc #Mlenchon 11%
> Cercle vert Yannick #Jadot 7,5%
> Cercle violet Nicolas #DupontAignan 5%
> ...

----------


## tanaka59

Bonsoir, 




> C'est reparti


Nicolas Dupont Aignan et Marine Le Pen peuvent crer la surprise ... LR va se prendre une claque . LREM qui va encore voter pour ? Dbout la rpublique c'est des "ex UMP". Pour avoir un peu de "sang neuf" . 

Dupont Aignan plafonne  7/9 % .En allant racoler chez LR et LREM il peut augmenter ses voix  plus de 10%  ::mouarf::   ::ptdr:: 

Mlenchon peut faire un 25/30 % honorable ... par contre ne passera pas au 2me tour.

----------


## Ryu2000

Les mdias commencent dj  nous embter avec les sondages  propos de l'lection prsidentielle de 2022, alors que tout peut arriver ! Ce ne seront peut-tre pas ces candidats. Gnralement quand le RN arrive au second tour c'est la victoire assur pour son adversaire, tous les candidats rvent de se retrouver contre le RN au second tour. a m'tonnerait qu'aujourd'hui 25% des votants veuillent voter Macron en 2022.
Le candidat EELV ne sera peut-tre pas Yannick Jadot.
Le candidat PS ne sera peut-tre pas Olivier Faure.
Le candidat LR ne sera peut-tre pas Xavier Bertrand.
Melenchon va peut-tre laissez sa place  quelqu'un de plus jeune et plus charismatique.

Le truc marrant c'est que le sondage dit que le PS pourrait faire 4%, ce qui est moins que le score de Benoit Hamon en 2017, donc ce n'tait pas lui le problme  ::P: 
Si le PS continu de sombrer un jour il se fera dpasser par l'UPR.

Un nouveau parti pourrait voir le jour d'ici l. Quand on voit ce que disent les types comme ric Zemmour, Alain Finkielkraut, Gilles-William Goldnadel dans les mdias, je vois bien un parti trs anti musulman apparaitre. (peut-tre avec Marion Marchal  sa tte, elle est belle, jeune, moderne, c'est un peu comme un Macron en fminin, ou alors ce sera en 2027 on verra bien)

===
La Nouvelle Caldonie reste franaise !
Reconnaissance et humilit : Macron salue la victoire du non  l'indpendance en Nouvelle-Caldonie

Quand le gouvernement n'augmente pas les impts il augmente les taxes :
Gabriel Attal rpond  nos lecteurs :  Emmanuel Macron naugmentera pas les impts 

Les gnrations futures sont dj dans une mauvaise situation :
Les gnrations futures paieront la note sociale hrite dEmmanuel Macron



> *La France vit depuis plus de quarante-cinq ans au-dessus de ses moyens*, aucun gouvernement nayant russi aprs le premier choc ptrolier  prsenter un projet de loi de finances en quilibre. Sur la priode, la dette publique a explos, pour dpasser 2640 milliards deuros (114% du PIB) et la crise actuelle, la plus violente que le pays ait affronte en temps de paix, ne va pas inverser cette tendance. Nul doute que lHexagone va traner encore longtemps les stigmates financiers du coronavirus, contrairement aux dires de Bruno Le Maire, qui projette de purger la dette Covid en cinq ans. Et il ny a qu couter Olivier Dussopt pour sen convaincre. La Scurit sociale subira de faon prenne des dficits levs, sans doute plus de 20 milliards deuros ces prochaines annes, a reconnu le 29 septembre le ministre dlgu aux Comptes publics, lors de la prsentation du projet de budget 2021 de la Scu.


Les intrts de la dette coutent cher :
A-t-on pay 1.400 milliards dintrts sur la dette depuis 1979 ?

----------


## el_slapper

> (.../...)
> Mlenchon peut faire un 25/30 % honorable ... par contre ne passera pas au 2me tour.


a dpend des circonstances et de l'adversaire. Face  Le Pen...je crois qu'on a encore assez de gauchistes moralistes moralisants donneurs de leons dans ce pays pour le faire gagner dans ces conditions l. Face  un adversaire moins clivant (LR modr, pour peu que a existe encore, ou vert-rose-coalis un peu nouveau), il n'a en effet aucune chance.

EDIT : j'ai oubli ...




> Dupont Aignan plafonne  7/9 % .En allant racoler chez LR et LREM il peut augmenter ses voix  plus de 10%


Il a loup une occasion historique en 2017, quand les malheurs se sont abattus sur Fillon : il aurait du se prsenter en seul vrai dfenseur de la France conservatrice, et essayer de siphonner llectorat LR. C'tait probablement sa seule fentre de tir. Au lieu de a, il a essay de racler chez les nationalistes, les vrais, des gens qui prfrent l'original  la copie, et il s'est vautr. Dans une situation plus statique, il n'a aucune chance de faire autre chose que de la figuration.

(maintenant, est-ce que la situation va tre statique, ou pleine de rebondissements comme les affaires DSK ou Fillon? je ne suis pas madame Irma).

----------


## ABCIWEB

> a dpend des circonstances et de l'adversaire. Face  Le Pen...je crois qu'on a encore assez de gauchistes moralistes moralisants donneurs de leons dans ce pays pour le faire gagner dans ces conditions l. Face  un adversaire moins clivant (LR modr, pour peu que a existe encore, ou vert-rose-coalis un peu nouveau), il n'a en effet aucune chance.


Je ne vois pas en quoi les gauchistes "moralistes moralisants donneurs de leons" auraient un impact sur l'ensemble de l'lectorat plus qu'ils n'en n'ont actuellement. Si l'on devait avoir un second tour Mlenchon/Le Pen, je ne pense pas que l'ensemble des media s'enflammeraient pour dfendre les "valeurs rpublicaines", comme si la cinquime rpublique tait vertueuse alors qu'on voit tous les jours qu'elle permet  n'importe quel opportuniste de se comporter en dictateur et de nommer par exemple un justiciable accus de viol comme ministre de l'intrieur. Il est fort probable qu'une bonne partie des media parleraient alors de peste contre le cholra en ne donnant aucune consigne de vote, car les ultralibraux auxquels ils appartiennent pourraient s'entendre plus facilement avec Le Pen plutt qu'avec un Mlenchon qui sur le papier est plus dangereux pour leur systme, alors qu'un Trump version franaise ne les gnent pas fondamentalement.

Quant au LR modr, le dernier que j'ai connu s'appelait Philippe Seguin, autant dire qu'ils ont disparus depuis longtemps en mme temps que le centre s'est dplac vers l'extrme droite. Dernirement j'entendais Bayrou, soutien actif de Macron, affirmer que les licenciements chez Bridgestone taient la cause de trop fortes taxations sur les entreprises, comme si elles devaient pouvoir s'exonrer de toute participation au financement de la socit dans laquelle pourtant elles prosprent. Les charges sur les entreprises ont pourtant dj t drastiquement rduites ces dernires annes mais ce n'est jamais assez, il en faut toujours plus, c'est le mme discours extrmiste qu'on entend depuis des lustres, de mme que la thorie du ruissellement. 

Et en mme temps que l'on diminue les taxes sur les entreprises on dtruit le code du travail et ce n'est jamais assez non plus, Macron en a remis une deuxime couche derrire Hollande et ce n'est pas la dernire, on s'attaque aussi aux chmeurs, au systme de retraite, on laisse dprir le systme de sant, etc. Et l'on appelle cela "le centre". L'appellation n'est pas contrle, c'est un produit frauduleux, une tiquette accole sur une bouteille de picrate empoisonne pour nous faire perdre le sens de l'quilibre.

Partant de ce constat, il possible aussi que la peur des extrmes perde de son efficacit puisque nous sommes dj gouverns par des extrmistes qui, en complment de rformes anti sociales, n'hsitent pas  amputer des manifestants pour donner l'exemple, organisent un acharnement judiciaire contre des manifestants pacifistes et menacent ouvertement les journalistes et la libert de la presse.

----------


## tanaka59

Bonsoir, 




> Je ne vois pas en quoi les gauchistes "moralistes moralisants donneurs de leons" auraient un impact sur l'ensemble de l'lectorat plus qu'ils n'en n'ont actuellement. Si l'on devait avoir un second tour Mlenchon/Le Pen, je ne pense pas que l'ensemble des media s'enflammeraient pour dfendre les "valeurs rpublicaines", comme si la cinquime rpublique tait vertueuse alors qu'on voit tous les jours qu'elle permet  n'importe quel opportuniste de se comporter en dictateur et de nommer par exemple un justiciable accus de viol comme ministre de l'intrieur. Il est fort probable qu'une bonne partie des media parleraient alors de peste contre le cholra en ne donnant aucune consigne de vote, car les ultralibraux auxquels ils appartiennent pourraient s'entendre plus facilement avec Le Pen plutt qu'avec un Mlenchon qui sur le papier est plus dangereux pour leur systme, alors qu'un Trump version franaise ne les gnent pas fondamentalement.
> 
> Quant au LR modr, le dernier que j'ai connu s'appelait Philippe Seguin, autant dire qu'ils ont disparus depuis longtemps en mme temps que le centre s'est dplac vers l'extrme droite. Dernirement j'entendais Bayrou, soutien actif de Macron, affirmer que les licenciements chez Bridgestone taient la cause de trop fortes taxations sur les entreprises, comme si elles devaient pouvoir s'exonrer de toute participation au financement de la socit dans laquelle pourtant elles prosprent. Les charges sur les entreprises ont pourtant dj t drastiquement rduites ces dernires annes mais ce n'est jamais assez, il en faut toujours plus, c'est le mme discours extrmiste qu'on entend depuis des lustres, de mme que la thorie du ruissellement. 
> 
> Et en mme temps que l'on diminue les taxes sur les entreprises on dtruit le code du travail et ce n'est jamais assez non plus, Macron en a remis une deuxime couche derrire Hollande et ce n'est pas la dernire, on s'attaque aussi aux chmeurs, au systme de retraite, on laisse dprir le systme de sant, etc. Et l'on appelle cela "le centre". L'appellation n'est pas contrle, c'est un produit frauduleux, une tiquette accole sur une bouteille de picrate empoisonne pour nous faire perdre le sens de l'quilibre.
> 
> Partant de ce constat, il possible aussi que la peur des extrmes perde de son efficacit puisque nous sommes dj gouverns par des extrmistes qui, en complment de rformes anti sociales, n'hsitent pas  amputer des manifestants pour donner l'exemple, organisent un acharnement judiciaire contre des manifestants pacifistes et menacent ouvertement les journalistes et la libert de la presse.


A droite / gauche  la "franaise" tu peux ajouter une pltoricit de courant de pens :

fdraliste
unioniste
indpendantiste
autonomiste
sparatiste
conservateur
modr
libral
ultra libral
no libral
anarchiste
fasciste
rpublicain
royaliste
progressiste
cologiste
centriste
travailliste
socialiste
communiste
nationaliste
identitaire
animaliste
technocratique
chrtien
musulman
islamiste
orthodoxe

...

Macron est un centriste de droite, ultra libral ... MLP est dextrme droite, libral , conservatrice, fdraliste (ou comment tre contre lEurope mais vouloir y rester avec certains avantages  ::aie::  ... )

----------


## ABCIWEB

> A droite / gauche  la "franaise" tu peux ajouter une pltoricit de courant de pens


Une "pltoricit", dans la srie j'invente des mots...




> Macron est un centriste de droite, ultra libral ...


Par dfinition un centriste tente de prserver un quilibre entre l'intrt commun et l'intrt priv, ce qui est par dfinition oppos au Macronisme et sa politique ultralibrale qui ne dfend que l'intrt des multinationales et des banques. C'est lui-mme et la presse qui le placent au centre mais il n'a rien d'un centriste, en quoi le serait-il ? 

Il n'est pas non plus progressiste puisque toutes ses rformes conomiques sont anti-sociales. Des rformettes  l'intrieur d'un cadre esclavagiste ne sont que de l'apparat, de l'emballage, du trompe l'oeil, de la communication. C'est simplement pour donner l'impression que la socit volue, alors qu'en ralit elle se dlite  grande vitesse. Les franais ne sont pas dupes puisqu'une crasante majorit pense que leurs enfants auront une qualit de vie bien infrieure  la leur et c'est ce qui explique aussi leur fort taux d'pargne pour ceux qui le peuvent.

Un ultra libral ne peut pas tre centriste puisqu'il se fout totalement des consquences de sa politique de prdation qui ne respecte ni les humains ni l'environnement. Il s'agit de gagner un maximum d'argent en un minimum de temps sans subir aucune contrainte, c'est tout, et c'est la dfinition mme d'un extrmiste qui ne respecte rien. 

Aprs que l'on fasse des distinctions  l'intrieur des nolibraux/ultralibraux suivant leurs affinits secondaires ou leur caractre, peu importe, c'est comme se proccuper de la couleur du manche quand on reoit un coup de marteau sur la tte. Un centriste de droite ultra libral, a n'existe pas, c'est une chimre.

----------


## halaster08

Le positionnement "centriste" de Macron c'est une vaste blague, c'est juste un moyen pour le mdia de le rendre modr et donc frquentable, par opposition aux extrmes (gauche ou droite) qui sont par dfinition extrme donc dangereux.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Il a loup une occasion historique en 2017, quand les malheurs se sont abattus sur Fillon : il aurait du se prsenter en seul vrai dfenseur de la France conservatrice, et essayer de siphonner llectorat LR.


Vous rvez.
Fillon a eu des emmerdes pendant la campagne, c'tait un peu tard pour siphonner quoi que ce soit.
Dupont-Aignan n'aurait jamais pu faire le score de Macron ou de Marine. Les lecteurs LR n'allaient pas se mettre massivement  voter pour lui. Il n'a pas le soutient des mdias.




> Et en mme temps que l'on diminue les taxes sur les entreprises on dtruit le code du travail et ce n'est jamais assez non plus, Macron en a remis une deuxime couche derrire Hollande et ce n'est pas la dernire, on s'attaque aussi aux chmeurs, au systme de retraite, on laisse dprir le systme de sant, etc.


Ce genre de chose est conseill par l'UE, c'est dans les GOPE.
Donc a ne doit pas arriver qu'en France sous Sarkozy, Hollande et Macron.




> Le positionnement "centriste" de Macron c'est une vaste blague.


C'tait pour que des lecteurs PS votent LREM en 2017 et a a fonctionn, puisque Macron a fini en tte du premier tour et Hamont a prit une branle alors qu'il y avait au moins un point intressant dans son programme ^^

En 2017 Macron proposait un projet "ni de droite ni de gauche" avec des gens nouveaux car tous les politiciens sont corrompus et des nouvelles ttes magouilleraient probablement moins (et en plus ils sont docile et votent comme on leur dit de voter).
Petit  petit les gens de gauche en ont eu marre et se sont barrs.

Emmanuel Macron, ovni politique "ni de droite ni de gauche"
A l'Assemble, l'aile gauche des marcheurs s'organise en courant
Conflits d'intrts, cumul des mandats... Macron, hraut de la moralisation
Casier judiciaire vierge pour les lus : pourquoi la promesse de Macron a t oublie

----------


## tanaka59

Bonsoir , 

WWF et EELV taclent le gouvernement en exigeant une taxe sur le poids des vhicules :

https://www.20minutes.fr/planete/287...gir-contre-suv

https://www.francetvinfo.fr/monde/en...s_4105801.html

Qu'on le veuille ou non cette taxe passera tt ou tard. Sans parler des quelques 19 autres taxes en projet ...

----------


## Jipt

> Qu'on le veuille ou non cette taxe passera tt ou tard. Sans parler des quelques 19 autres taxes en projet ...


C'est la moindre des choses, et encore, elle ne prend pas en compte les surcots engendrs par la gestion des matires premires puisqu'il y a plus de carrosserie par vhicule, et donc une augmentation de l'nergie ncessaire pour extraire trimballer transformer tout ce qui est en rapport avec elles.
Je vous laisse imaginer...

Une vraie gabegie ces engins, et des constructeurs avec rien dans le pantalon et des clients avec rien dans la tte !

----------


## Jon Shannow

On devrait avoir des taxes en fonction de l'impact cologique. On pourrait trs bien imagin un systme de bonus/malus cologique  appliquer sur la TVA. 
Les produits cologiques bnficieraient d'une rduction de taxe, et ceux particulirement polluant se verraient pnaliser avec une surtaxe.

----------


## halaster08

> On devrait avoir des taxes en fonction de l'impact cologique.


Si l'cologie tait une priorit, oui.
Mais on parle du gouvernement qui a autoris le retour des nonicotinoide (donc la dangerosit cologique a t prouve) donc bon faut pas s'attendre a grand chose de leur part.

----------


## virginieh

> Si l'cologie tait une priorit, oui.
> Mais on parle du gouvernement qui a autoris le retour des nonicotinoide (donc la dangerosit cologique a t prouve) donc bon faut pas s'attendre a grand chose de leur part.


Ouais mais sans les neocotinoides comment tu veux garder des quoi bourrer tous les produits alimentaires de sucre ? 
Donc le but c'tait pas forcment de bousiller les cosystmes et tuer les abeilles, peut tre juste d'obtenir (ou juste garder) un taux de diabte comparable a celui des US  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Jipt

> [] surcots engendrs par [] plus de carrosserie par vhicule []


et plus de cuivre pour les connexions lectriques, beaucoup plus de verre, de plastiques divers et varis, de caoutchouc pour les pneus, qu'on va retrouver en micro-particules sur les chausses, plus de peintures, plus d'eau pour nettoyer des surfaces plus grandes quand elles passent  l'lphant bleu, bref, une calamit allant  l'oppos d'une bonne sant.
Et pour trimballer toutes ces choses de plus en plus grosses et nombreuses, ben, de plus en plus de camions, uf corse !
Y a que la sant des porte-feuilles des actionnaires qui se satisfait de cette folie, pendant que leurs porteurs sont rongs de cancers et autres vroles




> On devrait avoir des taxes en fonction de l'impact cologique. On pourrait trs bien imaginer un systme de bonus/malus cologique  appliquer sur la TVA. 
> Les produits cologiques bnficieraient d'une rduction de taxe, et ceux particulirement polluants se verraient pnaliss avec une surtaxe.


Le retour du droit  polluer, Jon ?
Mais combien de fois l'entend-on, ce genre de remarque, des fois dans la rue par des bas du front : "_j'ai le droit puisque je paie_" -- navrant !

On n'es pas sortis de la m, moi j'vous l'dis.
Heureusement que la plante se venge, des fois, _cf_ l'arrire-pays niois ces jours-ci. Pas de bol pour eux que a soit tomb sur des gens tranquilles et peinards dans leur coin mais c'est pas nouveau, _les gentils payent pour les mchants_.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Le retour du droit  polluer, Jon ?


Oui et non. Si le bonus et le malus sont consquents, a peut aider  faire la diffrence. Ensuite, t'auras toujours des cons pour payer et penser qu'ils ont pay un "droit de polluer", mais les cons, a osent tout, et c'est mme  a qu'on les reconnait.

Mais, ma fille m'a envoy une image d'une bd  venir chez Fluide Glacial d'Emmanuel Teuz, qui dit : "Faut pas prendre cons pour des gens !",  mditer...

----------


## halaster08

> Ouais mais sans les neocotinoides comment tu veux garder des quoi bourrer tous les produits alimentaires de sucre ? 
> Donc le but c'tait pas forcment de bousiller les cosystmes et tuer les abeilles, peut tre juste d'obtenir (ou juste garder) un taux de diabte comparable a celui des US


Pardon je ne l'avais pas vu sous cette angle, effectivement si en plus c'est bon pour notre sant il n'y a aucune raison de se plaindre !

----------


## fredinkan

> Oui et non. Si le bonus et le malus sont consquents, a peut aider  faire la diffrence. Ensuite, t'auras toujours des cons pour payer et penser qu'ils ont pay un "droit de polluer", mais les cons, a osent tout, et c'est mme  a qu'on les reconnait.


C'est dommage, mais les gens finissent par penser que c'est "une taxe qui ne concerne que les pauvres", comprendre par l que les ultrariches continuent de faire ce qu'ils veulent et s'en foutent de la plante.
Je peux comprendre,  plus forte raison lorsqu'on a des missions qui nous montrent ces ultrariches comme tant la russite et le modle  suivre.

Le meilleur moyen de rduire la pollution  ce niveau n'est pas en taxant  l'achat via la TVA, mais,  mon sens, plutt en taxant la pollution produite par les entreprises (sans permettre le moindre rachat type taxe CO2) directement sur le chiffre d'affaire ces mmes entreprises. Evidemment, y compris le transport (TOUS les transports, et on arrte les "0 cots de transports" pour les BRIC)
Ces dernires vont forcment augmenter les prix pour viter de rduire leurs marges, et a permettra  d'autres artisans (plus locaux par exemple, car moins de pollution de transport ?) de pouvoir vivre.

----------


## tanaka59

Bonjour, 




> C'est la moindre des choses, et encore, elle ne prend pas en compte les surcots engendrs par la gestion des matires premires puisqu'il y a plus de carrosserie par vhicule, et donc une augmentation de l'nergie ncessaire pour extraire trimballer transformer tout ce qui est en rapport avec elles.
> Je vous laisse imaginer...
> 
> Une vraie gabegie ces engins, et des constructeurs avec rien dans le pantalon et des clients avec rien dans la tte !





> On devrait avoir des taxes en fonction de l'impact cologique. On pourrait trs bien imagin un systme de bonus/malus cologique  appliquer sur la TVA. 
> Les produits cologiques bnficieraient d'une rduction de taxe, et ceux particulirement polluant se verraient pnaliser avec une surtaxe.





> Si l'cologie tait une priorit, oui.
> Mais on parle du gouvernement qui a autoris le retour des nonicotinoide (donc la dangerosit cologique a t prouve) donc bon faut pas s'attendre a grand chose de leur part.





> Ouais mais sans les neocotinoides comment tu veux garder des quoi bourrer tous les produits alimentaires de sucre ? 
> Donc le but c'tait pas forcment de bousiller les cosystmes et tuer les abeilles, peut tre juste d'obtenir (ou juste garder) un taux de diabte comparable a celui des US





> C'est dommage, mais les gens finissent par penser que c'est "une taxe qui ne concerne que les pauvres", comprendre par l que les ultrariches continuent de faire ce qu'ils veulent et s'en foutent de la plante.
> Je peux comprendre,  plus forte raison lorsqu'on a des missions qui nous montrent ces ultrariches comme tant la russite et le modle  suivre.
> 
> Le meilleur moyen de rduire la pollution  ce niveau n'est pas en taxant  l'achat via la TVA, mais,  mon sens, plutt en taxant la pollution produite par les entreprises (sans permettre le moindre rachat type taxe CO2) directement sur le chiffre d'affaire ces mmes entreprises. Evidemment, y compris le transport (TOUS les transports, et on arrte les "0 cots de transports" pour les BRIC)
> Ces dernires vont forcment augmenter les prix pour viter de rduire leurs marges, et a permettra  d'autres artisans (plus locaux par exemple, car moins de pollution de transport ?) de pouvoir vivre.


@Jipt , @Jon Shannow, @halaster08, @virginieh , @fredinkan

Cela ne vous drange pas de vous reprendre une flope de taxe / impt ? A moins d'tre maso  ::weird::  et "d'aimer payer encore et toujours" ? Le mouvement des gilets jaunes et la ras le bol fiscale administrs/automobilistes vous a chapp ?

20 taxes en projets portes par l'UE et / ou la France pour la dcennie 2020 - 2030 : 




> 1) Amende en cas de retard au contrle technique: ds qu'un contrle technique n'est plus  jour, amende immdiate via contrle automatique.
> 
> 2) Taxes anti bouchons (projet port par l'UE) = taxer les collectivits locales et / ou l'tat au prorata de seuil de trafic quotidien sur les autoroutes et voies express. C'est le contribuable ou les frais de pages qui augmenteront en consquence. Selon que tu prennes l'A10 pour aller travailler  Bordeaux ou l'A7  Lyon pour aller en vacance ... Tu regarderas  2 fois ce que tu payes.
> 
> 3) Page urbains :  la sauce anglaise en taxant pour rentre dans la zone (impopulaire), ou  la sauce nerlandais en donnant de l'argent  ceux qui n'utilisent pas leur voiture (la encore l'tat n'a plus un kopek et cherche  rduire les niches fiscales quand les collectivits locales essayent d'en crer ...), quelque paiera forcement la note au final (contribuable ou consommateur).
> 
> 4) L'cotaxe : par tous les moyens on cherche a taxer les PL (en particulier trangers, car le droit europen interdit de taxer les vhicules en transit pour ce motif seul), on va bien y venir avec une vignette
> 
> 5) La loi ALUR de 2014 : l'tat a cre un systme fiscale pour taxer les surfaces de stationnement des commerces et services ... Tu remercieras le gouvernement dans 5 ou 10 ans, quand ton employeur te factureras ta place de stationnement 100 ou 200  par mois sachant que tu n'as pas d'autre choix que de venir en voiture ...
> ...


Et aprs vous venez dire que la France est dj un pays fortement fiscalis  ::weird::   :8O:   ::cfou::   ::koi::  ???!!!

Le problme de fond : a quand un plan marshall avec les constructeurs automobiles au moins au niveau europen ? Quitte  donner une ligne de conduite sur les modles  produire ? Le Japon a dj cette dmarche ... Pour se dbarrasser des grosses voitures et du diesel . 

Une taxe ne rsout rien au final ... Prendre de l'argent puis laisser le march se rguler ? C'est la toute la gabegie d'une politique trop librale et laxiste .

----------


## fredinkan

> Cela ne vous drange pas de vous reprendre une flope de taxe / impt ? A moins d'tre maso  et "d'aimer payer encore et toujours" ? Le mouvement des gilets jaunes et la ras le bol fiscale administrs/automobilistes vous a chapp ?



Oui cela me drange.

Mais a me drange tout autant que les entreprises qui produisent des choses  l'autre bout du monde,  des tarifs rduits (niveau de vie plus bas, aucun suivi des rgles en matire d'cologie, de droits de l'homme etc.), et qui y gagnent car les transports ne sont pas taxs  la hauteur de leur pollution alors qu'il est tout  fait possible de produire localement et  un tarif quivalent si les mmes rgles taient suivies et le transport vraiment pay.

Avec l'exception des cas o le local n'est pas possible notamment le transport de matires premires non-disponibles ou d'activit inexistante localement).

Si tu rebalance un peu les production locales, tu verras galement une augmentation du niveau de vie... C'est un tout et actuellement les grands groupes qui en profitent le plus, profitent de la mondialisation sur tous les tableaux.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Cela ne vous drange pas de vous reprendre une flope de taxe / impt ?


Peut-tre qu'ils vivent dans des grandes villes et qu'ils ne possdent pas de voiture.
Le prtexte de cette loi peut se faire accepter par une partie du peuple, beaucoup de gens sont d'accord pour qu'on taxe les gens qui achtent des grosses voitures. Les mdias parlent beaucoup des SUV.
Moi ce qui me fait chier ce sont les taxes sur le diesel, a n'a pas de sens, puisqu' distance gale le diesel produit moins de CO2 que l'essence




> Une taxe ne rsout rien au final ...


Les taxes rapportent de l'argent  l'tat. Le gouvernement doit juste trouver des prtextes pour qu'une partie du peuple soutienne le projet.
Par exemple :
"La taxe sur le soda n'a qu'un but: rapporter de l'argent  l'Etat"

Les gens sont d'accord pour dire qu'il y a trop d'enfants obses et que c'est mauvais pour leur sant (par exemple l'obsit peut provoquer une forme de diabte, mais c'est loin d'tre le seul problme que pose l'obsit).
Par contre a ne changera rien, les gens continueront de bouffer de la merde, mais a leur coutera un peu plus cher.

Le gouvernement a dit qu'il n'augmenterait aucun impt, donc il va augmenter et crer un paquet de taxes.
Est-ce qu'il y aura moyen d'aller acheter une grosse Audi dans un autre pays de la zone de libre circulation des biens et des personnes de l'UE et de la ramener en France en vitant la taxe ?
C'est plutt jolie une Audi Q3 :

----------


## fredinkan

> Peut-tre qu'ils vivent dans des grandes villes et qu'ils ne possdent pas de voiture.


Je vis en campagne, et franchement je ne vois absolument pas l'intrt d'un SUV.
Si t'as des enfants t'as des voitures familiales avec pas mal de place.
Si t'es vieux et que t'as de la peine  te baisser, il y a plthore de voiture "plus haute" ou t'es assis avec les jambes  90

Maintenant si tu bosse dans les champs / la foret / que t'as un terrain difficilement praticable et que la voiture type "UV" (sans le sport donc) est ncessaire, c'est un cot qui sera compens par autre chose (gnralement un loyer plus bas ?).
Le gros problme qu'on a localement en suisse, c'est nos genevois qui sont en ville et ont un SUV pour une raison drisoire... Souvent afficher son fric...





> Les taxes rapportent de l'argent  l'tat. Le gouvernement doit juste trouver des prtextes pour qu'une partie du peuple soutienne le projet.


Et thoriquement ces taxes devraient servir  subventionner des solutions plus cologiques (p.ex. rabais sur les voitures plus colo)... Evidemment, ce n'est que souvent de la thorie...




> C'est plutt jolie une Audi Q3


C'est pas un Q3 qui posera le plus de souci  ce niveau. T'es  environs 1500Kg, dpendemment du moteur... Mais plutt les Q5 ou les Q7 si tu veux rester chez audi.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Cela ne vous drange pas de vous reprendre une flope de taxe / impt ?


Je suis d'accord avec fredinkan pour instaurer une taxe sur les transports. 

Pour ma part, je prconisais une taxe bonul/malus. Donc, tu paierais moins de taxe sur les produits respectueux de la plante. Donc, ceux qui paieraient d'avantage de taxes le voudrait bien.

Par exemple, aujourd'hui, on paie trs chers des lgumes bio (je n'aime pas le terme bio qui est galvaud) et beaucoup moins cher des lgumes ayant fait 4x le tour de la plante. Est-ce normal ?
Tu mets en place la taxe sur les transports comme l'a suggr Fredinkan, plus le malus TVA parce que ces produits ne respectent pas la plante. De l'autre cot, tes lgumes locaux, "bio" eux bnficient d'un bonus, donc TVA -cher, et hop, tu dopes la production locales et raisonnable. 

Mais, l, tu vas entendre la FNSEA et les lobbys chimiques hurls, et voir une leve de boucliers. Pour cela, il faudrait une vraie politique cologique, et pas par des guignols EELV qui tournent leurs vestes ds qu'ils sont au gouvernement (cf Pompili et les nocotinodes  ::roll:: )

----------


## Ryu2000

> Si t'as des enfants t'as des voitures familiales avec pas mal de place.


Ouais mais a doit tre lourd, donc il y a des familles modestes qui vont payer leur voiture plus cher. (un moment le projet c'tait une taxe de 15  par kg, mais peut-tre qu' la fin a ne concernera pas les monospaces, je ne sais pas)




> C'est pas un Q3 qui posera le plus de souci  ce niveau.


J'ai juste dis a pour essayer d'nerver des gens, personnellement j'ai une 207 que j'ai achet d'occasion et je compte la garder le plus longtemps possible.
C'est juste qu'Audi c'est la marque des gens qui veulent se la pter parce qu'ils sont blind de tunes et les SUV a nerve beaucoup de monde.




> Le meilleur moyen de rduire la pollution  ce niveau n'est pas en taxant  l'achat via la TVA, mais,  mon sens, plutt en taxant la pollution produite par les entreprises (sans permettre le moindre rachat type taxe CO2) directement sur le chiffre d'affaire ces mmes entreprises. Evidemment, y compris le transport (TOUS les transports, et on arrte les "0 cots de transports" pour les BRIC)


Non mais vous ne voyez pas que l'UE et nos gouvernements dveloppent le libre change ?
Ils signent des traits de libre change avec tout le monde, ils veulent augmenter la quantit de marchandise qui transite.

Les gouvernements n'en ont rien  foutre de l'cologie, c'est juste utilis comme *prtexte pour vous faire consommer et payer des taxes*.
Selon comment on regarde le cycle de vie complet d'une voiture diesel pollue moins que le cycle de vie d'une voiture lectrique. Ils sont tous  fond en train de pousser l'lectrique alors qu'aujourd'hui c'est tout pourri. ( la limite si ils disaient "le ptrole va se rarfier et il finira par couter plus cher" je comprendrais qu'on cherche des alternatives, mais l'histoire "remplac votre vhicule diesel par une voiture lectrique" a n'a strictement aucun sens)
Ils taxent le diesel pour handicaper les gens modestes qui vont au boulot, mais ne taxe pas les cargos de marchandises et les avions.
Les chefs d'tats se rendent en jet priv  des runions sur l'cologie (au lieu de le faire  distance).

Si on voulait vraiment faire quelque chose pour l'cologie on ferait du protectionnisme, on consommerait local, mais on voit trs nettement que les gouvernements veulent l'inverse.

----------


## fredinkan

> Ouais mais a doit tre lourd, donc il y a des familles modestes qui vont payer leur voiture plus cher. (un moment le projet c'tait une taxe de 15  par kg, mais peut-tre qu' la fin a ne concernera pas les monospaces, je ne sais pas)


L'Alhambra de chez SEAT est  1800KG. Aprs oui c'est lourd, mais on reste en de des gros SUV (qui sont  plus de 2 tonnes). Mais c'est galement quelque chose qu'il faut prendre en considration quand tu fais des enfants... Ca fait partie du "cot" des enfants...

Aprs 15 le kg, c'est compltement crtin...
edit: en fait j'y rflchis 1 peu et je me dis que ce n'est pas con, si c'est factur  partir d'un certain poids, genre justement.. 2 tonnes)


Pour le reste je suis assez d'accord avec ton propos.

----------


## DevTroglodyte

> L'Alhambra de chez SEAT est  1800KG. Aprs oui c'est lourd, mais on reste en de des gros SUV (qui sont  plus de 2 tonnes). Mais c'est galement quelque chose qu'il faut prendre en considration quand tu fais des enfants... Ca fait partie du "cot" des enfants...


Surtout que les SUV ont un arodynamisme compltement  la rue. Un monospace ou une compacte break (ou pas break d'ailleurs) a une meilleure pntration dans l'air  masse gale. Mine de rien, a joue sur la consommation.

----------


## halaster08

> Cela ne vous drange pas de vous reprendre une flope de taxe / impt ?


Si c'est utilis a bon escient non




> Le mouvement des gilets jaunes et la ras le bol fiscale administrs/automobilistes vous a chapp ?


C'est pas les GJ qui roulent en SUV, les GJ ont pas les moyens
Et plus qu'un ras le bol c'est pour moi surtout une injustice fiscale qui a t dnonc (en tout cas parmi ceux que je connais) entre les taxes pour les pauvres et les cadeaux pour les riches




> Le problme de fond : a quand un plan marshall avec les constructeurs automobiles au moins au niveau europen ? Quitte  donner une ligne de conduite sur les modles  produire ? Le Japon a dj cette dmarche ... Pour se dbarrasser des grosses voitures et du diesel .


Je suis tout  fait d'accord ! Mais les gouvernants actuels n'ont ni les convictions ni les couilles (pardon mesdames) pour le faire.




> Une taxe ne rsout rien au final ... Prendre de l'argent puis laisser le march se rguler ? C'est la toute la gabegie d'une politique trop librale et laxiste


Une taxe c'est un minimum pour inciter mais souvent a ne suffit pas.

----------


## fredoche

A mditer 





A chaque fois on se focalise sur un lment au milieu de tout un systme
On va taxer les bagnoles au lieu de taxer l'essence, ok, mais quelles sont les alternatives ?

En France, les transports en commun hors grandes mtropoles, c'est mort.
Se loger dans ces grands mtropoles, a coute une blinde
Chauffer des apparts haussmannien ou limite insalubres dans des centres-ville,  a coute une blinde. A mon avis plus de 80% du parc immo est une passoire nergtique
Des vraies voies cyclables interdites aux bagnoles, on est pas aux pays-bas mon cher. Plutt que de taxer pourquoi on filerait pas une prime  ceux qui viennent en vlo, genre le prix de l'abonnement mensuel


C'est sur pour tous ces politicards, tu mets une taxe, c'est juste easy. Mais la taxe c'est rien de bon pour tes poumons et a renfloue pas la scu qui soigne ton cancer

repenser le systme, niet niet...

Et donc oui, le pauvre continuera  payer pour le riche, qui se paiera ses vacances en Thalande et son Cayenne comme si de rien n'tait

Mme ces colos sont incapables de le penser comme a

Comment tu dis dj Jipt ? On a pas le cul sorti  des ronces ?

----------


## Gunny

Ca me rappelle ce magnifique sketch de Groland : https://www.dailymotion .com/video/x8n2mo (retirez l'espace, le forum essaye d'intgrer la vido et ca ne fonctionne pas)

----------


## Ryu2000

> On va taxer les bagnoles au lieu de taxer l'essence, ok, mais quelles sont les alternatives ?


Les carburants sont dj tax  fond.
Plus de 80% du prix d'1L de diesel doit venir de taxes diverses et varies.
Une des taxes sur les carburants a augment et a a t la goute d'eau qui a fait dborder le vase.

Au moins avec le nouveau projet de taxe des gens peuvent penser qu'il y a une forme de justice car tout le monde n'a pas une grosse voiture.
Le problme c'est qu'il y a des autres projets pour faire chier le pauvre qui a une vieille AX ou une vieille 106  ::(: 
Par exemple :
Interdiction des vieux vhicules  Paris  partir de juillet 2019



> Ce lundi, 12 novembre 2018, les lus de la mtropole du Grand Paris (MGP) ont vot la mise en place ds juillet 2019, dune  Zone  Faibles Emissions  (ZFE) qui sera dlimite par lA86. Elle comprendra linterdiction de circulation des vhicules les plus polluants,* touchant ainsi les vhicules diesel de plus de 18 ans et essence de plus de 21 ans.*


a ferait chier de se dbarrasser de sa voiture diesel juste parce qu'elle a 18 ans




> En France, les transports en commun hors grandes mtropoles, c'est mort.


Et le prix des billets de train est exorbitant.




> A mon avis plus de 80% du parc immo est une passoire nergtique


Il y a des projets de taxes pour embter les propritaires qui ont des maisons mal isoles, par exemple :
Taxe sur les logements mal isols : l'ide de Nicolas Hulot va coter cher aux propritaires




> Plutt que de taxer pourquoi on filerait pas une prime  ceux qui viennent en vlo, genre le prix de l'abonnement mensuel


Vous regardez le problme  l'envers.
Ce n'est pas parce que le gouvernement se proccupe de l'environnement qu'il crer une taxe. Si il crer une taxe c'est pour rcuprer de l'argent, l'environnement ce n'est qu'un prtexte pour que le peuple ne se soulve pas.
Les gens n'osent pas se plaindre sinon on dirait que c'est  cause d'eux si la plante est pollu aujourd'hui.

Le peuple franais se rvoltera peut-tre quand il n'y aura plus les restrictions.




> sorti  des ronces ?


a ne vaut pas la clbre citation de la reine Guenivre : "Et ben On n'est pas sorti du sable !".

----------


## pmithrandir

Sympa fredoche. et intressant.

Ca converge pas mal avec ma vie actuelle, utilisation de vieux PC, rparation au maximum, recyclage quand c'est possible, et surtout, prendre soin des choses.

Aussi ne pas acheter d'objet jetable. Le plus dur c'est les jouets, les gens sont fou de toutes ces merdes qui finisse a la poubelle le jour meme... et moi ca me rend fou.
Jouets mac do kinder, toutes les merdes qu'on trouve chez action ou dans les rayonage du bas des supermarch. tous ces jouets ou la quantit prime sur la qualit...

----------


## Jipt

> Aussi ne pas acheter d'objet jetable. Le plus dur c'est les jouets, les gens sont fous de toutes ces merdes qui finissent  la poubelle le jour mme... et moi a me rend fou.
> Jouets mac do kinder, toutes les merdes qu'on trouve chez *action* ou dans les rayonnages du bas des supermarchs. tous ces jouets o la quantit prime sur la qualit...


chez qui ? action ? C'est qui c'est o, a ?

H oui Et tous ces gens que a fait (sur)vivre, que si ces jobs de merde n'existaient pas, qu'est-ce qu'ils deviendraient ? Puisque les politicards de mes deux sont incapables d'inventer autre chose.
Et ils sont pays trs cher, ceux-l,  ne rien foutre ou en tout cas, pas comme il faut !  ::furax:: 





> Comment tu dis dj Jipt ? On a pas le cul sorti  des ronces ?


 ::ptdr::  c'est pas de moi mais je veux bien l'adopter,  ::mouarf::

----------


## tanaka59

Bonsoir, 




> A mditer 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A chaque fois on se focalise sur un lment au milieu de tout un systme
> On va taxer les bagnoles au lieu de taxer l'essence, ok, mais quelles sont les alternatives ?
> 
> En France, les transports en commun hors grandes mtropoles, c'est mort.
> ...


Tu lis dans mes penses.

Tu soulignes parfaitement le fond du problme , une reforme systmique , structurel, organisationnel et institutionnel.




> Les carburants sont dj tax  fond.
> Plus de 80% du prix d'1L de diesel doit venir de taxes diverses et varies.
> Une des taxes sur les carburants a augment et a a t la goute d'eau qui a fait dborder le vase.
> 
> Au moins avec le nouveau projet de taxe des gens peuvent penser qu'il y a une forme de justice car tout le monde n'a pas une grosse voiture.
> Le problme c'est qu'il y a des autres projets pour faire chier le pauvre qui a une vieille AX ou une vieille 106 
> Par exemple :
> Interdiction des vieux vhicules  Paris  partir de juillet 2019
> 
> ...


CQFD.

----------


## halaster08

J'ai toujours trouv que les visites prsidentielles / ministrielles en cas de drame taient inutiles sauf pour la com en faisant semblant d'tre proche des gens, mais l c'est pire: https://france3-regions.francetvinfo...s-1881800.html
A cause de son petit coup de com, plus aucun hlico n'a le droit de survoler la zone, dommage pour ceux qui esprait avoir a nouveau de l'lectricit ou de l'eau,  la place ils auront un selfie avec le prsident.

----------


## Jipt

> --snip--


Merci pour l'info.

C'est vraiment lamentable.

Dommage que j'aie pass l'ge d'tre pilote d'hlico, je me serais fait une joie d'outrepasser cette dbilit ! 
Et qu'est-ce qu'ils auraient fait, en face ? Envoyer des Mirage pour m'intercepter ? Dans ces valles ?  ::ptdr::

----------


## tanaka59

Bonjour, 




> Merci pour l'info.
> 
> C'est vraiment lamentable.
> 
> Dommage que j'aie pass l'ge d'tre pilote d'hlico, je me serais fait une joie d'outrepasser cette dbilit ! 
> Et qu'est-ce qu'ils auraient fait, en face ? Envoyer des Mirage pour m'intercepter ? Dans ces valles ?


Garde  vue, convocation devant la justice et retrait de la licence de pilote dhlico naturellement ...

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Et qu'est-ce qu'ils auraient fait, en face ? Envoyer des Mirage pour m'intercepter ? Dans ces valles ?


Ils en auraient t capables. Tu sais, ces gens-l osent tout, c'est mme  a qu'on les reconnait...  ::whistle::

----------


## Jipt

> Garde  vue, convocation devant la justice et retrait de la licence de pilote dhlico naturellement ...


Bah, a ferait comme les gugusses en bagnole sans permis ni assurance : la seule chose interdite, c'est de se faire attraper.

J'ai dit 


> Envoyer des Mirage pour m'intercepter ? Dans *ces valles* ?


Le gars dans son jet il a  peine le temps de poser un regard sur son radar qu'il est dj plant dans la fort du versant d'en face,  ::mouarf::   ::mouarf::   ::mouarf:: 

PS HS : tu penseras  nous donner des nouvelles de ce post qui semble partir  l'abandon ? Merci...

----------


## Cincinnatus

> Le gars dans son jet il a  peine le temps de poser un regard sur son radar qu'il est dj plant dans la fort du versant d'en face,


Il y a aussi les ptits gars du GIGN ou assimil dans leurs hlicos et leurs tireurs d'lites...  ::kill::

----------


## Ryu2000

> A cause de son petit coup de com, plus aucun hlico n'a le droit de survoler la zone


Ouais mais d'un ct c'est le protocole, aujourd'hui les gens s'attendent  ce que le prsident se rende l o ont eu lieu des catastrophes. 
Bon aprs il aurait pu juste dire qu'il souhaitait s'y rendre mais qu'il ne voulait pas perturber le trafic des secours, ou alors il y aurait peut-tre eu moyen de s'arranger pour ne pas empcher les vols pendant si longtemps.

Il s'est pass quelque chose d'assez marrant :
Le petit conseil d'Emmanuel Macron si vous n'avez pas votre permis de conduire !



> Entre E. Macron qui plaisante sur le poster du Che Guevara, et le conducteur d'engin qui avoue qu'il est sans permis #AlpesMaritimes #Alex06 #Macron20hpic.twitter.com/dgRLbDjqe5
> Le conducteur s'est confi au prsident : "Ils sont venus me rquisitionner et tout. Mais je nai plus de permis, alors je fais quoi ?" Il demande ensuite au chef de l'tat de lui trouver une solution et Emmanuel Macron rpond avec un sourire : "*Vous ne dtes rien l ! Vous vous dmerdez*".


Je trouve que a le rend sympa, on voit dans la vido sur Twitter qu'il parle au conducteur d'un camion, les gens rigolent, c'est la bonne ambiance.
Il semble proche du peuple pendant une seconde, a le rend humain.

====
Peut-tre que pendant la campagne lectorale de 2022 a va parler un peu d'islam :
Loi sparatisme : Grald Darmanin accuse LFI d'tre "li  l'islamo-gauchisme"



> Lors des questions au gouvernement, le dput LFI de Seine-Saint-Denis a interpell le ministre de l'Intrieur au sujet de ce texte, dont les grandes lignes ont t dtailles vendredi 2 octobre par Emmanuel Macron. "*Il nous semble vident que vous voulez fabriquer un agenda mdiatique o, durant des mois, vous rptez des mots qu'ensuite vous peinez  dfinir, tel le sparatisme*", a-t-il lanc  la tribune. "*Ainsi vous contournez les problmes sociaux et sanitaires qui dchirent notre pays en saturant l'opinion d'une question obsessionnelle : l'islam, l'islam, l'islam.*"
> 
> Pour Alexis Corbire, la lutte contre l'islamisme peut tre mene sans passer par une nouvelle loi. "Les lois actuelles", a-t-il expliqu, "permettent dj de rgler les problmes soulevs par Emmanuel Macron vendredi dernier." "Vous pouvez dj fermer les coles clandestines", a-t-il ajout en guise d'exemple.


D'ailleurs en parlant d'Afghans, de Soudanais et d'Erythrens, il semblerait qu'il y ait des pays de l'UE qui en ont marre d'accueillir des migrants :
 Faute de convaincre les pays rtifs  laccueil des migrants, lEurope cde  leurs exigences 



> Le bilan politique est galement catastrophique : depuis la crise des rfugis de 2015-2016, les dbats entre Etats membres sur cette question sont devenus toxiques, et le dossier est explosif  au point que la campagne du Brexit sest largement appuye sur cette dbcle europenne, en promettant aux Britanniques de  retrouver le contrle de leurs frontires .

----------


## Jipt

> Il y a aussi les ptits gars du GIGN ou assimil dans leurs hlicos et leurs tireurs d'lites...


Joker !  ::ptdr::

----------


## pmithrandir

> chez qui ? action ? C'est qui c'est o, a ?


https://www.action.com/fr-fr/

Un discounter qui fait fureur depuis quelques annes...

----------


## tanaka59

Bonjour, 




> https://www.action.com/fr-fr/
> 
> Un discounter qui fait fureur depuis quelques annes...


Une chaine made in NL ... avec un modle commercial  l'allemande.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Jouets mac do kinder, toutes les merdes qu'on trouve chez action ou dans les rayonage du bas des supermarch


Ouais mais sans a la Chine ne serait pas devenue la premire puissance conomique mondiale  ::P: 
Dans le modle capitaliste il est extrmement important d'acheter et de jeter, la consommation c'est le moteur de la croissance.
Pour que le systme se maintienne en vie il faut de la croissance, pour avoir de la croissance il faut une forte consommation.
On n'est pas prt de changer de modle. D'ailleurs avec la 5G il risque d'y avoir plein de petits appareils de merde (et ils seront beaucoup plus polluants que les jouets Kinder).

Vous vous rappelez des clairages de jardin solaire ? a devait tre trs polluant, vu qu'il y avait une batterie et un panneau solaire.

----------


## Gunny

> Sympa fredoche. et intressant.
> 
> Ca converge pas mal avec ma vie actuelle, utilisation de vieux PC, rparation au maximum, recyclage quand c'est possible, et surtout, prendre soin des choses.
> 
> Aussi ne pas acheter d'objet jetable. Le plus dur c'est les jouets, les gens sont fou de toutes ces merdes qui finisse a la poubelle le jour meme... et moi ca me rend fou.
> Jouets mac do kinder, toutes les merdes qu'on trouve chez action ou dans les rayonage du bas des supermarch. tous ces jouets ou la quantit prime sur la qualit...


Pas tonnant, la notion de qualit et la traabilit de fabrication ont t compltement dtruites par le consumrisme myope de ces dernires dcennies. Toujours du nouveau, tout le temps, la qualit remplace par le luxe, la perte de connaissances sur la faon de prendre soin des objets, etc. Beaucoup de monde a oubli tout ce qu'il est possible de faire pour garder les choses du quotidien en tat : changer les semelles des chaussures, rparer un accroc, aiguiser les couteaux et les outils, commander des pices dtaches, etc. Maintenant, le rflexe est "poubelle, j'en rachte un autre". C'est un cercle vicieux car du coup les produits de qualit et les artisans qui les rparent (ainsi que leurs connaissances) se rarfient, ce qui amplifie le problme.
Pour rester optimiste, j'ai l'impression que la conscience de ce problme se gnralise et qu'internet aide beaucoup pour trouver des informations et avis, ainsi que pour donner une plateforme aux marques et partager les connaissances (par exemple avant youtube je ne savais mme pas que l'on pouvait aiguiser une scie).

----------


## Jipt

> Une chaine made in NL ... avec un modle commercial  l'allemande.


Merci.

Et pour a ?



> PS HS : tu penseras  nous donner des nouvelles de ce post qui semble partir  l'abandon ? Merci...

----------


## Ryu2000

> Toujours du nouveau, tout le temps, la qualit remplace par le luxe, la perte de connaissances sur la faon de prendre soin des objets, etc.


Communiste ! (lol)

Non mais vous dcouvrez l'obsolescence programme aujourd'hui ou comment a se passe ?
a fonctionne comme a depuis les annes 1930... Le boulot des designers et de concevoir des produits qu'il faudra remplacer.
Le collant, symbole de lobsolescence programme (encore un)
Obsolescence programme : quand le "prt--jeter" est devenu la rgle
Prt  jeter



> Prt  jeter est un film documentaire ralis par Cosima Dannoritzer (de) en 2010. Son titre d'origine en allemand est : Kaufen fr die Mllhalde. Il a pour sujet l'obsolescence programme des produits de consommation courante (biens de consommation). *Ce principe industriel et commercial vise  rduire soit la dure de vie du produit manufactur, soit celle d'un de ses composants.*


La dure de vie des objets du quotidien est de plus en plus courte. Il est de plus en plus difficile de rparer des produits.

----------


## MABROUKI

> Communiste ! (lol)
> 
> Non mais vous dcouvrez l'obsolescence programme aujourd'hui ou comment a se passe ?
> a fonctionne comme a depuis les annes 1930... Le boulot des designers et de concevoir des produits qu'il faudra remplacer.
> Le collant, symbole de lobsolescence programme (encore un)
> Obsolescence programme : quand le "prt--jeter" est devenu la rgle
> Prt  jeter
> 
> 
> La dure de vie des objets du quotidien est de plus en plus courte. Il est de plus en plus difficile de rparer des produits.


Mr RYU2000 vient de franchir ,comme le rafale parisien ,le mur du son...eh ,pardon  du con !!!
L'obsolescence programme fait partie du parler conomiquement  "correct" ,autre mot euphmisme  pour parler du "dumping"  invent
par les japonais  vers les annes 1910 qui ont inond le monde de produits pas cher et frelats.
Ainsi va le cours du monde ,un produit invent aujourd'hui n'est qu'un fantme d'une invention passe et oublie.

----------


## Ryu2000

> un produit invent aujourd'hui n'est qu'un fantme d'une invention passe et oublie.


Hein ?
C'est surtout qu' la conception on fait en sorte que l'esprance de vie soit faible et qu'il soit difficile de le rparer.
Sachant que le pire c'tait le compteur dans les imprimantes et les cafetires a capsule, au bout d'un moment il y a un message d'erreur comme quoi un composant est en panne, si on va voir le S.A.V il va dire qu'il faut acheter un appareil neuf, alors qu'il existe un logiciel ou une manipulation pour remettre les compteurs  zro. (il parait que ces pratiques ont t abandonnes)
Au niveau des imprimantes il y a plein d'autres magouilles pour gaspiller de l'encre et des choses de ce genre. Est-ce que quelqu'un a russi  garder la mme imprimante pendant 20 ans ?



Obsolescence programme des imprimantes : Epson ne convainc pas



> La plainte porte galement sur les tampons, qui absorbent le surplus d'encre, et qui seraient dclars pleins prmaturment. Epson rpond qu'il veut viter que l'imprimante ne dborde. Mais l'association regrette que les imprimantes s'appuient pour cela sur un simple compteur, plutt que sur une sonde. Des utilitaires permettant de rinitialiser les compteurs ont dmontr qu'il y avait beaucoup de marge. HOP demande donc qu'on puisse remplacer facilement cette simple ponge.

----------


## pmithrandir

> Pas tonnant, la notion de qualit et la traabilit de fabrication ont t compltement dtruites par le consumrisme myope de ces dernires dcennies. Toujours du nouveau, tout le temps, la qualit remplace par le luxe, la perte de connaissances sur la faon de prendre soin des objets, etc. Beaucoup de monde a oubli tout ce qu'il est possible de faire pour garder les choses du quotidien en tat : changer les semelles des chaussures, rparer un accroc, aiguiser les couteaux et les outils, commander des pices dtaches, etc. Maintenant, le rflexe est "poubelle, j'en rachte un autre". C'est un cercle vicieux car du coup les produits de qualit et les artisans qui les rparent (ainsi que leurs connaissances) se rarfient, ce qui amplifie le problme.
> Pour rester optimiste, j'ai l'impression que la conscience de ce problme se gnralise et qu'internet aide beaucoup pour trouver des informations et avis, ainsi que pour donner une plateforme aux marques et partager les connaissances (par exemple avant youtube je ne savais mme pas que l'on pouvait aiguiser une scie).


Dans ma ville il y a un repair caf ou je suis bnvole quand le covid nous laisse ouvrir.
C est juste dommage que a ne soit pas ouvert tous les jours avec un intervenant permanent. Je pense qu on economiserait beaucoup de dechet et qu on pourrait meme voir ca comme un partage d outil entre bricoleur.

----------


## Jipt

> Est-ce que quelqu'un a russi  garder la mme imprimante pendant 20 ans ?


Oui : moi !
Une Canon LBP660 achete en 1999 et que des barbus au fond du garage ont reverse-engineered pour dvelopper un micro-pilote pour Linux, quand il a t dtect que le pilote M$ ne s'installait pas sous Seven.
Et j'ai donc migr sous Linux, o elle fonctionne toujours.

Mais a n'a pas t une mince affaire -- de toute faon il n'est jamais simple de rparer, puisque tout est fait pour l'empcher,  ::cry::

----------


## fredoche

> Sympa fredoche. et intressant.
> 
> Ca converge pas mal avec ma vie actuelle, utilisation de vieux PC, rparation au maximum, recyclage quand c'est possible, et surtout, prendre soin des choses.
> 
> Aussi ne pas acheter d'objet jetable. Le plus dur c'est les jouets, les gens sont fou de toutes ces merdes qui finisse a la poubelle le jour meme... et moi ca me rend fou.
> Jouets mac do kinder, toutes les merdes qu'on trouve chez action ou dans les rayonage du bas des supermarch. tous ces jouets ou la quantit prime sur la qualit...





> Pas tonnant, la notion de qualit et la traabilit de fabrication ont t compltement dtruites par le consumrisme myope de ces dernires dcennies. Toujours du nouveau, tout le temps, la qualit remplace par le luxe, la perte de connaissances sur la faon de prendre soin des objets, etc. Beaucoup de monde a oubli tout ce qu'il est possible de faire pour garder les choses du quotidien en tat : changer les semelles des chaussures, rparer un accroc, aiguiser les couteaux et les outils, commander des pices dtaches, etc. Maintenant, le rflexe est "poubelle, j'en rachte un autre". C'est un cercle vicieux car du coup les produits de qualit et les artisans qui les rparent (ainsi que leurs connaissances) se rarfient, ce qui amplifie le problme.
> Pour rester optimiste, j'ai l'impression que la conscience de ce problme se gnralise et qu'internet aide beaucoup pour trouver des informations et avis, ainsi que pour donner une plateforme aux marques et partager les connaissances (par exemple avant youtube je ne savais mme pas que l'on pouvait aiguiser une scie).


Oui  vous deux

Bah en mme temps pour moi qui achte d'occasion et en seconde main, il faut des acheteurs de neuf

Pour mon installation en Suisse, tout mon mobilier est achet sur le bon coin. J'en ai pour 500  de meubles, et 300 de camion de loc (le trajet en suisse). A ma dcharge j'adore le mobilier ancien, le bois massif, et les antiquits ne valent plus rien. J'aime le vrai artisanat, de qualit.
Souvent le transport coute plus cher que le mobilier lui-mme.
A la sparation d'avec mon pouse, j'ai remeubl ma maison de cette faon.

Et je m'habille aussi en seconde main. Chemises, pulls, vestes, pantalons, blousons. Je suis un trs bon client d'Emmaus et Dingue Fringue. On trouve des trucs top et de super qualit, quasi neufs. 
Je suis all  Emmaus Lausanne il y a 3 semaines, j'ai achet une dizaine de vestes pour 31CHF, 28 environ, toutes de grande qualit. Ils ont les moyens les suisses. Je les fais reprendre ensuite par ma couturire  Chalon, 5  par veste, mais elles sont parfaitement ajustes.
Je m'habille lgant pour un budget drisoire.

Il n'y a que les chaussures que j'achte neuves, mais pareil je les entretiens, les cire, les fait ressemeler

Et donc pour les voitures, c'est pareil.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Oui : moi !


Flicitations parce que c'est n'est pas simple.
La plupart des gens en ont marre de voir leur imprimante dconner et ils finissent par la remplacer. Parfois ils achtent des cartouches compatibles pour payer l'encre un peu moins cher et l'imprimante n'aime pas du tout.

===
L'Elyse verrait d'un mauvais il l'influence croissante d'Eric Zemmour sur l'opinion publique



> D'aprs la revue Challenges, Emmanuel Macron qui se prpare pour une deuxime campagne prsidentielle se mfierait de plus en plus du journaliste. En outre, il n'aimerait pas que ses analyses intressent et soient coutes par toute une frange de l'opinion.
> 
> Son inquitude serait telle qu'il serait contre le rachat d'Europe 1 par Canal+ et donc par Vincent Bollor, le milliardaire qui possde galement CNews. Effectivement, alors que les ngociations allaient bon train cet t, elles sont aujourd'hui au point mort. Un point mort qui d'aprs les parties prenantes serait en partie d  l'Elyse.
> 
> L'Elyse ferait tout pour qu'Europe 1 et les autres mdias du groupe Lagardre, Paris Match et le JDD entre autres, ne tombent pas entre les mains du milliardaire breton. *En effet, le pouvoir craindrait que ce rachat donne encore plus de poids  Eric Zemmour notamment puisque c'est Bollor qui avait uvr en faveur de son recrutement chez CNews.*


Macron a raison de se mfier car si un parti sioniste venait  voir le jour prochainement, Zemmour en ferait sa PUB. LREM a t cr par les mdias, les mdias peuvent crer un nouveau parti.
Les mdias vont probablement miser sur un autre cheval que Macron en 2022.

LREM essaie de parler d'islam :
LOI SUR LE SPARATISME: "CE N'EST PAS QUE L'ISLAM RADICAL", ASSURE MARLNE SCHIAPPA
Grald Darmanin: Si nos prdcesseurs avaient ragi aussi fortement contre lislamisme, on nen serait pas l
Pendant des dcennies le systme a fait venir des musulmans en faisant le maximum pour qu'ils ne s'intgrent pas et maintenant il essaie de crer une guerre civile.
La majorit des franais musulmans sont trs bien intgr, mais dans les cits a ne se passe pas toujours bien et en plus aujourd'hui il y a plein de clandestins qui arrivent

Pendant que les gens se fritteront  propos de l'islam, ils ne verront pas que le vrai problme ce sont les banques, les grosses entreprises et les mdias. Ils ne comprendront pas que les politiciens ne sont que des pions.

----------


## MABROUKI

> Oui : moi !
> Une Canon LBP660 achete en 1999 et que des barbus au fond du garage ont reverse-engineered pour dvelopper un micro-pilote pour Linux, quand il a t dtect que le pilote M$ ne s'installait pas sous Seven.
> Et j'ai donc migr sous Linux, o elle fonctionne toujours.
> 
> Mais a n'a pas t une mince affaire -- de toute faon il n'est jamais simple de rparer, puisque tout est fait pour l'empcher,


Comme je le disais  Mr Ryu2000, ton imprimante  dernier cri 1999, n'etait surement pas un produit frelat  mais un produit haut de gamme ,c..d  de tres bonne qualit  et qui bien utilis peut se conserver 60 voire 70 ans.
Il y a chez moi  encore  des peugeots 404 camionnettes,des mercedes diesel  des annes 1960 qui circulent comme des charmes.

Les produits electroniques bas de gamme ont commenc  se repandre quand les trois dragon (Hong Kong, Core du sud, Taiwan) rejoint plus tard par la Malaisie ,tous pays low cost de l'epoque 1999, sont entrs dans la danse du dumping.

Aprs  sont venus la Chine  gomtrie variable ( cause de sa taille) qui fabrique des produits haut de gamme  destination des USA & des produits frelats sous un label identique pour les pays pauvres .

La Chine est rattrape de nos jours  par l'Inde, le Bengladesh ,la Thalande, le Vietnam & voire l'Afrique (Ethiopie ,Kenya).
Bientt le Basutoland ou Lesotho ou l'on se promne  poil ,tres naturellement ,va les  rejoindre sous peu,il suffit de "passienser".
Ainsi va le cours du monde.
L'adage  "la mauvaise monnaie chasse la bonne" se verifie et on peut meme dire ,sans se tromper , la mauvaise graine chasse la bonne.
Les  ronces dans un jardin poussent sans soins, les roses nenni.

----------


## pmithrandir

En mme temps je pense que tout dmocrate peut s'effrayer de l'influence grandissante de Zemour sur la population. 
Qu'il puisse dire ce qu'il veut, pourquoi pas.
Mais qu'on lui donne une telle tribune, ca me fait mal.

Pour le coup, le but est uniquement financier, c'est faire de la TV, donc vendre de la pub.

Donc faire monter le rejet de l'autre et le racisme au sein de la population pour donner des sous a Bollor... ca me fait pas non plus plaisir...

----------


## MABROUKI

> L'Elyse verrait d'un mauvais il l'influence croissante d'Eric Zemmour sur l'opinion publique
> 
> Macron a raison de se mfier car si un parti sioniste venait  voir le jour prochainement, Zemmour en ferait sa PUB. LREM a t cr par les mdias, les mdias peuvent crer un nouveau parti.
> Les mdias vont probablement miser sur un autre cheval que Macron en 2022.
> 
> LREM essaie de parler d'islam :
> LOI SUR LE SPARATISME: "CE N'EST PAS QUE L'ISLAM RADICAL", ASSURE MARLNE SCHIAPPA
> Grald Darmanin: Si nos prdcesseurs avaient ragi aussi fortement contre lislamisme, on nen serait pas l
> Pendant des dcennies le systme a fait venir des musulmans en faisant le maximum pour qu'ils ne s'intgrent pas et maintenant il essaie de crer une guerre civile.
> La majorit des franais musulmans sont trs bien intgr, mais dans les cits a ne se passe pas toujours bien et en plus aujourd'hui il y a plein de clandestins qui arrivent


Mr  Zemmour ,s'il est permis de dire Mossieur ,en parlant d'un propagandiste de bas tage ,qui produit  longueur de journe des thories fumeuses, sditieuses ,sinon comment peut-on insinuer que des gens de religion musulmane vivant en France depuis 2,voire 3 ou 4  gnrations  ,qu'on ne peut distinguer des autres Franais , que c'est une cinquime colonne  de traitres ,ennemis de l'tat et des Franais.
Hitler  ne ferait pas mieux .
Un  sditieux  est un sditieux .
Je le souponne  non de faire de la pub pour les sionistes qui ont de nombreux relais mais d'tre un sioniste comme BHL tout court.
Adage arabe "La  sdition est pire que le crime" ( EL FITNA ACHEDDOU MIN ELQATL).
Le ministre de l'intrieur serait  bien avis de le sommer de cesser de verser son fiel ou de l'interdire de parole.

Si  je te  cite, "en plus aujourd'hui il y a plein de clandestins qui arrivent"  on est en plein dans " "errare humanum est, perseverare diabolicum" (Seneque).
Le mal  vritable  vient  de cette perseverence dans l'erreur ,voire la faute.

----------


## Ryu2000

> bien utilis peut se conserver 60 voire 70 ans


Bonne chance pour trouver les cartouches d'encre 60 ans aprs ^^




> Il y a chez moi  encore  des peugeots 404


Ouais mais ces voitures taient solide, si a se trouve les voitures lectrique auront une esprance de vie de 200 000 km (ce sera dans le cahier des charges) et aprs elles tomberont en lambeau.
Une batterie a ne dure pas ternellement.




> Mais qu'on lui donne une telle tribune, ca me fait mal.


Il suffit de ne pas regarder pour ne pas le voir. a ne pose pas un problme chez les jeunes, puisqu'ils ne regardent pas la TV.
Par contre c'est violent chez ceux qui ont plus de 70 ans, la propagande fonctionne, les vieux se font manipuler par les mdias, j'ai dj constat a, il y a des vieux qui deviennent d'accord avec Zemmour.




> le but est uniquement financier, c'est faire de la TV, donc vendre de la pub


Il faudrait regarder dans le dtail, les journaux sont dficitaire la mme chose arrive peut-tre aux chanes comme BFM TV et CNews.
Il y a des milliardaires qui perdent beaucoup d'argent pour faire leur propagande, quand un mdia participe  l'lection d'un candidat, le candidat est oblig de faire quelque chose en retour. Il faut remercier ceux qui t'ont fait lire.

Il y a moyen de faire de l'audience avec des missions de merde comme Quotidien ou TPMP, t'as pas besoin de crer de l'islamophobie pour a. Mais bon quand les gens s'engueuleront l dessus, ils ne se concentreront pas sur la crise conomique.




> Donc faire monter le rejet de l'autre et le racisme au sein de la population pour donner des sous a Bollor...


On verra dans 2 ans,  mon avis le plan c'est de faire lire un nouveau parti qui n'existe pas encore.

----------


## Jipt

> Bonne chance pour trouver les cartouches d'encre 60 ans aprs ^^


Bah, tant que a s'achte c'est qu'il y a de la demande, et donc de la fabrication.




> Comme je le disais  M. Ryu2000, ton imprimante  dernier cri 1999, n'etait surement pas un produit frelat mais un produit haut de gamme, c--d de trs bonne qualit et qui bien utilis peut se conserver 60 voire 70 ans.


Mais quand le fusible pte (et c'est pour cette raison que j'ai trouv sa sur jumelle dans une dchetterie...), avec le porte-fusible soud sur la carte-mre visse au fond de la machine, tu en as pour deux heures de boulot entre le dmontage, son remplacement (10 secondes et quelques centimes pour la pice) et le remontage ! Les chiens des quais !




> L'adage "la mauvaise monnaie chasse la bonne" se vrifie et on peut mme dire, sans se tromper, la mauvaise graine chasse la bonne.
> Les  ronces dans un jardin poussent sans soins, les roses nenni.


Sauf que la mauvaise graine des uns est parfois (et mme souvent, maintenant) la bonne graine des autres, y a qu' dcouvrir ses proprits bnfiques.
Les ronces sans soins produisent des mures dlicieuses (pour ceux qui aiment), et pas les roses, h h h !

----------


## tanaka59

Bonjour, 




> L'Elyse verrait d'un mauvais il l'influence croissante d'Eric Zemmour sur l'opinion publique


Pour certains Zemmour est un raciste et xnophobe. Pour d'autres Zemmour dit certaines vrits ... qui drangent ... donc est trs mal vu dans l'opinion publique et par la classe politique ....




> Macron a raison de se mfier car si un parti sioniste venait  voir le jour prochainement, Zemmour en ferait sa PUB.


Forcement tout le monde veut tre kalif  la place du kalif ... Puis bon en ce moment ce n'est pas comme ci MLP prenait de plus en plus d'influence ... 




> LREM a t cr par les mdias, les mdias peuvent crer un nouveau parti.
> 
> Les mdias vont probablement miser sur un autre cheval que Macron en 2022.


C'est exactement ce qui va se passer. Canal+ tait connu dans les annes 1990-2000 pour tre ancr  gauche voir extrme gauche et subitement ils se payent le luxe d'une personnalit plutt ancr  droite voire extrme droite/dure.

Rien que cela dj doit interpeller.

Altice-SFR-BFM , Bouguyes-TF1 et Orange-M6 s'y mettent aussi avec des missions et des contenus de programmes ou l'on essaye de montrer du contenu rvoltant/choquant ... 

Le bourrage de crane va faire pencher la balance.




> LREM essaie de parler d'islam :
> LOI SUR LE SPARATISME: "CE N'EST PAS QUE L'ISLAM RADICAL", ASSURE MARLNE SCHIAPPA
> Grald Darmanin: Si nos prdcesseurs avaient ragi aussi fortement contre lislamisme, on nen serait pas l
> Pendant des dcennies le systme a fait venir des musulmans en faisant le maximum pour qu'ils ne s'intgrent pas et maintenant il essaie de crer une guerre civile.


LREM est compltement has been et  ct de la plaque sur le sujet.




> Pendant que les gens se fritteront  propos de l'islam, ils ne verront pas que le vrai problme ce sont les banques, les grosses entreprises et les mdias. Ils ne comprendront pas que les politiciens ne sont que des pions.


Alors que la pile de dossier a traiter est titanesque ... :/

----------


## Ryu2000

> trs mal vu dans l'opinion publique et par la classe politique


Si il fait de l'audience c'est qu'il y a une partie du public qui l'aime bien.
Zemmour est pote avec certains politiciens et un nouveau parti qui va se faire passer pour souverainiste, conservateur, je ne sais pas quoi, pourrait voir le jour d'ici 2022.




> Puis bon en ce moment ce n'est pas comme ci MLP prenait de plus en plus d'influence ...


C'est un pouvantail, elle sert  faire lire l'adversaire. Pourvu que le RN ne soit pas au second tour de la prochaine lection prsidentielle, la France ne manque pas de gens qui vote contre. Comme disait les lecteurs LFI au second tour de 2017 : "aujourd'hui je vote Macron, demain je manifeste".

Si les franais se disaient "j'en ai plus rien  foutre, de toute faon elle ne peut pas faire pire que Sarkozy, Hollande, Macron, je ne vais pas voter au second tour" et qu'elle gagne les lctions, elle se retrouverait bte  se dire "merde c'tait pas le plan, je voulais finir deuxime".




> LREM est compltement has been et  ct de la plaque sur le sujet.


Le parti essaie d'tre prsent un minimum.

====
Il va neiger, Schiappa a dit quelque chose de plutt intelligent :
liminer les hommes : Schiappa accuse Coffin (EELV) de dvelopper une nouvelle forme d'apartheid



> Le fminisme, pour moi, c'est demander que les femmes ne soient pas assignes  leur genre. Ce n'est pas assigner les hommes  leur genre non plus. *On ne peut pas dire, parce que vous tes en face de moi et que vous tes un homme, que ce que vous allez dire est forcment mauvais, invalid*, a affirm Marlne Schiappa. C'est exactement ce qu'on reproche aux hommes d'avoir fait  certain(e)s pendant trs longtemps, a-t-elle voulu rappeler. Le projet de la Rpublique, c'est plutt l'inverse : c'est de partager, femmes et hommes, indiffremment, un mme espace de travail, de discussion de vie, de transport, de loisir..., a-t-elle conclu.


Il y a des fministes extrmistes qui sont hyper sexiste puisqu'elles hassent les hommes.
C'est bien que plein d'autres groupes fministes arrivent pour dire qu'ils ne sont pas d'accord avec Alice Coffin.
Si on ne voyait que des hystriques comme Alice Coffin, les gens pourraient penser que toutes les fministes sont comme a, Alice Coffin est contre productive pour cette cause.
C'est un peu comme quand Frigide Barjot voulait reprsenter la manif pour tous, les membres devaient penser "non mais barre toi machine, t'es hyper anxiogne". Les mdias aimaient bien la filmer, pour faire passer les manifestants pour des cons.

===
Eric Dupond-Moretti face  lpreuve du conflit dintrts



> L'autorit administrative indpendante charge de contrler la probit des responsables publics, qualifie en son temps par lancien avocat d *espce de truc populiste* , veut obtenir des prcisions sur la faon dont il sest organis pour viter de  possibles conflits dintrts  dans ses nouvelles fonctions. Il sagit, pour linstance dsormais prside par Didier Migaud, ex-premier prsident de la Cour des comptes, de garantir limpartialit des futures dcisions et du mandat du nouveau garde des sceaux.

----------


## fredoche

> Ouais mais ces voitures taient solide, si a se trouve les voitures lectrique auront une esprance de vie de 200 000 km (ce sera dans le cahier des charges) et aprs elles tomberont en lambeau.
> Une batterie a ne dure pas ternellement.


https://youtu.be/4sRN8Zl3D1A?t=784
Tesla serait la 2e marque la moins fiable en 2020 selon certaines enqutes journalistiques




> Les ronces sans soins produisent des mures dlicieuses (pour ceux qui aiment), et pas les roses, h h h !


https://odelices.ouest-france.fr/rec...e-roses-r2298/

----------


## Ryu2000

> Tesla serait la 2e marque la moins fiable en 2020 selon certaines enqutes journalistiques


Tesla aujourd'hui c'est plutt du luxe, si c'est de la merde c'est pas voulu. Le Cybertrunk devrait tre plus solide  ::P: 
Mais quand les voitures lectriques seront accessible au grand public, a risque d'tre bien de la merde. (enfin a fonctionnera trs bien pendant 200 000 km, mais aprs a commencera  se dgrader)

----------


## Jipt

Io !




> https://odelices.ouest-france.fr/rec...e-roses-r2298/


Et c'est bon ? On me dit dans l'oreillette que c'est fade.

Et a ? 2 rponses dj, depuis que j'en parle...

----------


## tanaka59

Bonsoir, 




> Io !
> 
> Et c'est bon ? On me dit dans l'oreillette que c'est fade.


Je conseille galement la confiture de gratte-cul (dit aussi cynorhodon) . En gros c'est synonyme de renifler ou gratter les fesses du chien  ::ptdr::   ::mouarf:: 




> Et a ? 2 rponses dj, depuis que j'en parle...


J'ai rpondu  :;):

----------


## fredoche

> Et c'est bon ? On me dit dans l'oreillette que c'est fade.


Moi a me donne l'impression de bouffer du parfum, de l'eau de Cologne (que l'on vend vraiment  Cologne). Donc c'est bizarre, j'ai un peu de mal

Aprs  la base je suis pas super fan de confiture

----------


## fredoche

> Tesla aujourd'hui c'est plutt du luxe, si c'est de la merde c'est pas voulu. Le Cybertrunk devrait tre plus solide 
> Mais quand les voitures lectriques seront accessible au grand public, a risque d'tre bien de la merde. (enfin a fonctionnera trs bien pendant 200 000 km, mais aprs a commencera  se dgrader)






tu verras un gros bug de la tesla au milieu de la vido

----------


## tanaka59

Bonsoir, 

Tiens le gouvernement prend encore les franais pour des imbciles une nime taxe sur les carburants lis  l'E10 : https://www.ladepeche.fr/2020/10/10/...mb-9130292.php . Bon d'un autre ct c'est aussi une hrsie sans nom de cultiver des terres pour se dire "tiens on va bruler se qu'on cultive pour en faire du carburant" quand on sait que certains n'ont pas  bouffer.  ::?: 

Paypal est mignon aussi : https://www.lavoixdunord.fr/877057/a...ot-de-l-argent , si vous n'utilisez pas votre compte : allez hop des frais d'inscriptions.  ::roll:: 

Nos dcideurs commencent  percuter que la fraude sociale et fiscale de toute nature explose : https://www.boursorama.com/patrimoin...b94936e719c9bf ... Serait temps quand mme de se pencher srieusement dessus  ::?:

----------


## fredoche

> Serait temps quand mme de se pencher srieusement dessus


Enlve le dernier mot et tu adoptes la position parfaite pour complaire  ceux qui nous gouvernent...

Dsol ::weird::

----------


## Cincinnatus

> Nos dcideurs commencent  percuter que la fraude sociale et fiscale de toute nature explose : https://www.boursorama.com/patrimoin...b94936e719c9bf ... Serait temps quand mme de se pencher srieusement dessus


Marrant,  chaque fois qu'on a "fraude sociale et fiscale" dans un article, la partie fraude fiscale glisse sous le tapis...  parler du nombre de cartes vitales en circulation, c'est bien, mais combien sont utilises ? Si certaines ont t perdues ou appartiennent  des gens dcds*, sont-elles encore actives ? 

_*(que fait-on de la carte ? on la renvoie  Vran ?)_

On apprend que Bernard Arnault, patron de LVMH, fait un don de 5 millions d'Euros  l'institut Pasteur pour la recherche sur la Covid-19. Trs gentil de sa part, vu que ses optimisations fiscales ont un cot social et ne permettent pas  l'Etat de soutenir correctement la Recherche.

----------


## Gunny

Covid-19 : "La deuxime vague est l", martle Jean Castex qui appelle les Franais  se mobiliser 
Traduction : "a va encore tre la merde, mais je ne veux prendre aucune responsabilit : ce sera 100% de votre faute"

----------


## Ryu2000

> un gros bug de la tesla


Ouais mais a ce n'est pas fait exprs. La voiture n'est pas conu pour faire des courses, c'est peut-tre pour a qu'elle n'aime pas trop a.
Ce que je disais c'est que les concepteurs ne cherchent pas  mettre au point les produits les plus fiables dans le temps. Le problme d'un truc solide c'est qu'on ne le remplace pas.
Il parait que certaines vieilles Peugeot 504 sont parties en Afrique et qu'elles roulent toujours. Les voitures plus modernes doivent avoir une esprance de vie plus faible que la Peugeot 504.




> Le projet de loi de finances pour 2021 prvoit de supprimer progressivement le tarif rduit de lE10 (qui contient jusqu 10 % dthanol), en alignant sur deux ans les niveaux de taxe (TICPE) impose au SP95-E10, au SP95 et au gazole.


Le gouvernement a dit qu'il n'augmenterait pas les impts, il est donc contraint d'augmenter des taxes. (perso je m'en fous j'ai une Diesel  ::P: , quoi que la blague ne fonctionne pas car le gouvernement augmente assez souvent les taxes sur le diesel)




> Covid-19 : "La deuxime vague est l", martle Jean Castex qui appelle les Franais  se mobiliser


Tu parles d'une deuxime vague
Les services de ranimation ne sont peut-tre pas plus rempli que les annes prcdentes.
Si a se trouve on va tre en alerte maximale jusqu'en 2022...

Les trs riches ont "beaucoup bnfici des mesures fiscales prises par Macron", estime Hollande



> Il alerte galement sur l'augmentation des impts  venir pour recouvrir la dette creuse par l'pidmie de Covid-19.


C'est clair que les prochains gouvernement devront augmenter les impts.

Le Pen et Mlenchon,  idiots utiles  dEmmanuel Macron ?



> Les instituts de sondage sont dj sur le pied de guerre pour 2022. *Et les stratges de la macronie font un rve : voir Marine Le Pen et Jean-Luc Mlenchon monter toujours plus haut dans les courbes dintentions de vote*. Lobjectif,  peine dissimul ? Mettre hors jeu toute candidature dune personnalit LR ou PS.


On dirait que LREM paie des instituts de sondages pour qu'ils publient le rsultat qu'il souhaite (le RN arrive deuxime).

Emmanuel Macron recevra les syndicats de policiers ce jeudi



> *Il est grand temps que le gouvernement se saisisse des violences commises contre les forces de l'ordre (...) Plus personne ne respecte les forces de l'ordre*, a ragi dimanche Frdric Lagache, dlgu gnral d'Alliance. L'attaque aux mortiers d'artifice dans la nuit de samedi  dimanche du commissariat de Champigny-sur-Marne, deux jours aprs que deux policiers en mission en civil ont t blesss, dont un gravement par balles  Herblay (Val-d'Oise), est venue conforter les syndicats dans la ncessit d'interpeller le gouvernement.


Lors des informations j'ai vu des policiers dire que les feux d'artifices taient aussi dangereux que les tirs d'LBD.

Jean Castex annonce une hausse de 8 % du budget de la justice en 2021



> Jean Castex a rappel que la France est au 23e rang sur les 47 pays du Conseil de lEurope en matire de budget consacr  la justice par habitant. Faut-il y voir un lien, le premier ministre a choisi de dvoiler ces informations au soir dune journe de mobilisation des magistrats  soit quatre jours avant la prsentation du projet de loi de finances pour 2021 prvue lundi 28 septembre. Ces derniers ont exprim leur dfiance envers M. Dupond-Moretti aprs lenqute disciplinaire quil a ordonne  lencontre de trois magistrats du Parquet national financier et des propos dnigrant lEcole de la magistrature.

----------


## fredoche

Comme si tout cela avait t oubli :

https://www.letemps.ch/culture/un-pa...iete-francaise

----------


## Ryu2000

Certains parlaient de SUV rcemment :
Des colos appellent au sabotage des SUV des "riches citadins"



> Pourquoi tant de haine ? Parce que les conducteurs sont forcment des  riches 
> (...)
> *Dgonfler des pneus* nest pas une mthode contestataire indite en France. En 2005 et 2006, une vague de dgradations de 4x4 a touch de nombreuses villes franaises et europennes. A Bordeaux, Les Solidair qui revendiqurent jusqu 120 vhicules dgonfls en une nuit, ont dailleurs t condamns.
> 
>  La Ronce  assume galement une filiation avec le chercheur et militant sudois Andreas Malm dont le livre  Comment saboter un pipeline  publi en juin dernier  La Fabrique rencontre un cho trs favorable dans les milieux colos. Andreas Malm appelle  rompre avec les prceptes de la non-violence et du respect de la proprit prive,* une radicalit aux lans anarchistes ncessaire selon lui pour  lutter dans un monde en feu .* La Ronce s'inscrit dans cet tat d'esprit tout en se mettant une limite :  Nous ne porterons jamais atteinte  lintgrit physique des personnes . Pas de quoi rassurer les propritaires de SUV.


Marc Fesneau, ministre en charge des Relations avec le Parlement, dnonce les "fous dangereux colos"



> J'ai dcouvert la nature par la chasse et je suis prt  prendre qui veut en approche pour reconnatre les animaux." Mais il y a plus qu'une volont d'tre soi-mme : le choix d'un combat politique contre "*les vgans et les antispcistes*, ceux qui comparent les levages de poulets  des camps de concentration SS. *Ce sont des fous dangereux qui ont perdu le sens commun* et vont fabriquer de l'lectorat trumpiste en allant emmerder les chasseurs, les pcheurs  la ligne ou les leveurs qui n'en peuvent plus de voir leurs brebis dvores par les loups." Le coureur des bois, qui se voit en "rsistant", s'est au passage laiss pousser la barbe : "Aprs le dpart d'Edouard Philippe, il en fallait un au gouvernement."


Ce soit Macron va s'exprimer :
Face  la deuxime vague du Covid-19, Emmanuel Macron devrait dvoiler une srie de mesures contraignantes



> Rien ne devrait tre divulgu en amont de linterview du prsident de la Rpublique   19 h 55 sur TF1 et France 2  ; qui doit durer quarante-cinq minutes. Il sagit de sa premire longue intervention sur la crise sanitaire depuis le 14 juillet.


Grald Darmanin annonce une hausse du budget de la police de 325 millions d'euros et un "geste indit" pour les "nuiteux"



> Aprs une srie de violences visant des policiers  Champigny-sur-Marne (Val-de-Marne) et  Herblay (Val-d'Oise), ces derniers attendaient des mesures. A l'issue d'une rencontre, mardi 13 octobre, entre Grald Darmanin et les syndicats de la profession, le ministre de l'Intrieur a annonc une srie de gestes  leur intention. A commencer par l'augmentation "historique" du budget de la police de 325 millions d'euros, selon un communiqu de la place Beauvau. Ces moyens ont t obtenus dans le cadre du budget 2021 et du plan France Relance et doivent permettre d'augmenter les budgets en matriel, immobilier, action sociale, quipements numriques et automobile des forces de police.

----------


## Gunny

> Comme si tout cela avait t oubli :
> 
> https://www.letemps.ch/culture/un-pa...iete-francaise


J'y pensais rcemment, Macron et son gouvernement se posent systmatiquement (dans les discours et dans les actes) contre la population franaise, comme si le peuple tait un obstacle  la gouvernance. C'est quelque chose de rcurrent en politique en France, mais on a vraiment atteint des sommets de cynismes sous Macron.

----------


## ONTAYG

Salut

Le coup des SUV est pas mal.

Pour mon cas j'ai un KADJAR diesel (j'habite  plus d'une 1/2 heure de route de mon travail  la campagne).

Je n'ai pas pris de Scnic car plus cher et en plus le scnic consomme plus que le Kadar (et oui le Scnic est plus cher que le Kadjar pour un mme niveau de finition.

Comme j'avais besoin de place j'avais aussi le Kangoo, moins cher, mais le Kangoo avec sa forme consomme plus que mon KADJAR.

Alors leur rflexion sur les SUV est compltement aberrante, et les berlines allemandes .... 

ONTAYG

----------


## fredoche

Oui c'est encore voir le problme par le petit bout de la lorgnette, en dsignant un coupable, alors que les problmes concernent les transports dans leur ensemble et pour la socit dans son ensemble.

----------


## tanaka59

Bonjour, 




> Certains parlaient de SUV rcemment :
> Des colos appellent au sabotage des SUV des "riches citadins"


Le vandalisme ou le sabotage dans le but de nuire  autrui ou a des bien materiels qui entraines la mort ou des blessures, on appelle cela un homocide ou une tentative d'homocide en droit.

Le larbin qui est pris  commettre de tels actes,  risques rien car il a peut de chance de se faire prendre. Par contre l'automobiliste qui roule avec un pneu sous gonfl et ne s'eb apaeroit pas,a un accident risque sa vie ou celle des autres  cause du comportement irresponsable et puerils de certains. 

Quid de l'automobiliste qui explose son pneu sous gonfl  100 km/h ou bien qui "chasse" en tournant et tue un cycliste ou un piton ?

Violence et vandalisme gratuit, qui ne font que deservir la cause principale. Qui plus est exapre et s'ajoute  un ras le bol dj ambiant. 

L'automobiliste qui a la malchance de tomber sur le larbin en train de commettre son mefait en s'interposant  plus de chance de se faire condammer que le larbin lui mme.




> Marc Fesneau, ministre en charge des Relations avec le Parlement, dnonce les "fous dangereux colos"


Des personnes intelectuellement plutot limites oui qui n'ont pas le sens des responsabilits et n'assume pas , cela les qualifient mieux.




> Comme si tout cela avait t oubli : https://www.letemps.ch/culture/un-pa...iete-francaise





> J'y pensais rcemment, Macron et son gouvernement se posent systmatiquement (dans les discours et dans les actes) contre la population franaise, comme si le peuple tait un obstacle  la gouvernance. C'est quelque chose de rcurrent en politique en France, mais on a vraiment atteint des sommets de cynismes sous Macron.


En France tout est fait de manire bureaucratique. D'ailleurs la France est rpute pour cela. On ne pense pas au peuple. On pense aux "administrs". Les administrations sont aux services de l'tat et non de la population.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Alors leur rflexion sur les SUV est compltement aberrante, et les berlines allemandes ....


Peut-tre qu'ils visent les SUV de taille L.
Segment automobile - Segment SUV
Audi Q7, BMW X7, Mercedes-Benz Classe GLS, Land Rover Discovery, etc.

Mais ouais il y a d'autres voitures qui consomment beaucoup de carburant, comme les pickups et les berlines (au niveau de la consommation les Audi A7, BMW Serie 6 GT, Mercedes-Benz Classe CLS ne doivent pas tre top).

Il y a des colos qui doivent tre mcontent de a :
Ventes : les SUV n'ont jamais t aussi populaires en France



> Mais d'un autre ct, les SUV points du doigt pour leurs missions nocives n'ont jamais t aussi populaires. *Ils ont reprsent 41% des ventes de vhicules neufs en France en septembre 2020, une part de march record qui traduit une progression de 3,28% par rapport  septembre 2019*. Ils talonnent maintenant les berlines qui, en baisse de 4,5%, dominent toujours le march avec 49,4% des immatriculations le mois dernier.


Est-ce que des consommateurs vont se dire "je ne vais pas acheter un SUV, car des colos anarchistes pourraient dgonfler mes pneus" ?
Apparemment il existe des compresseurs qui se branchent sur l'allume cigare  ::P: 

====
Delhommais  Mlenchon en rvait, Macron l'a fait



> Des niveaux record de dpenses publiques et de dficit budgtaire, un plan de relance de 100 milliards d'euros, *la prolongation des droits des intermittents du spectacle, la majoration de l'allocation de rentre scolaire, la prime de 4 000 euros pour l'embauche des jeunes, sans compter les 500 millions d'euros pour la rnovation thermique des HLM ou les 200 millions pour abonder le  fonds vlo* , il faut quand mme se pincer trs fort pour se convaincre que c'est bien l' ultralibral  Emmanuel Macron qui loge  l'lyse et pas Jean-Luc Mlenchon ou Yannick Jadot.


Les dettes gonflent rapidement en 2020.

----------


## fredoche

c'est bien ryu 

un plan de relance de 100 milliards et tu mets en gras des trucs dont la somme en feront  peine 1.

tu dois tre aussi intelligent que l'ditorialiste que tu cites

----------


## fredoche

et la consommation est associe au km parcourus. 1 Q7 qui fait 10 000 km par an peut il tre compar  une clio qui en fait 50 000 ?

----------


## tanaka59

Bonjour, 




> Peut-tre qu'ils visent les SUV de taille L.
> Segment automobile - Segment SUV
> Audi Q7, BMW X7, Mercedes-Benz Classe GLS, Land Rover Discovery, etc.
> 
> Mais ouais il y a d'autres voitures qui consomment beaucoup de carburant, comme les pickups et les berlines (au niveau de la consommation les Audi A7, BMW Serie 6 GT, Mercedes-Benz Classe CLS ne doivent pas tre top).
> 
> Il y a des colos qui doivent tre mcontent de a :
> Ventes : les SUV n'ont jamais t aussi populaires en France


Tu as 3 types de SUV/4x4 

> les vrais 4x4 d'origines genre Patrol,Land Rover, Mitsubishi, Pajero, Wolf Hilux , Ranger ...
> les suv type capture , renagade, 500L, 3008 (une sorte de vhicule au profil hybrique entre le monospace,break et compact surlev)
> les baroudeurs (un vhicule de srie surlev gen stepway,partner 4x4,kangoo 4x4 , ford K/focus , subaru , divers 4 roues motrices ...) 




> Est-ce que des consommateurs vont se dire "je ne vais pas acheter un SUV, car des colos anarchistes pourraient dgonfler mes pneus" ?


Non




> Apparemment il existe des compresseurs qui se branchent sur l'allume cigare


Le coup du dgonflage de pneu ou lacerage c'est pour la pomme du conducteur bien souvent. Qui plus est quand c'est 2 pneux, que tu dois faire appel  un plateau ou une grue pour bouger le vhicule dans un parking priv.

Les assurances prennent rarement en charge les crevaisons ou les dgradation de pneu. Les frais de dplacement sur plateau et de changement des roues sont  la charge du proprio .

C'est plus que rageant quand tu dois lacher 500 ou 1000 billets pour 2 roues ... Sans parler de la paperasse a faire et dudpot de plainte qui est rarement pris en compte.

Fut un temps c'etait le vol de roues qui tait  la mode ...

Puis a un moment, faut pas se leurrer les vhicules qui seront viss, c'est les SUV d'occasion  fort kilomtrage ou les duster et autre fiat panda ...

Au final celui qui se fait dgonfler/crver les pneux :

> perd du temps (en paperasse et reparation)
> perd de l'argent
> loupe une journe de taff et ou des rdv ...

C'est cool car au final on polluera encore plus avec des dechets de pneus ...

----------


## Ryu2000

> l'ditorialiste


Ahahaha  ::ptdr:: 
Je savais bien que a allait nerver quelqu'un ^^
Moi a me faisait marrer qu'un type essaie de faire croire que Macron faisait dans le social et l'cologie.
Par contre la dette qui gonfle aussi vite c'est pas marrant du tout, a va trs mal finir Mais d'un autre ct l'conomie mondiale tait dj foutue avant 2020, donc a ne change pas la finalit.




> km parcourus


Hein ?
Votre ide c'est de dire "lui il ne fait pas beaucoup de km alors ce n'est pas grave si il a une grosse Audi, ou une grosse BMW, ou une grosse Mercedes-Benz" ?
Au final sur le cycle de vie complet du vhicule, la grosse Audi va polluer plus que la petite Renault.
La donne importante c'est la consommation de carburant au 100 km.

----------


## Gunny

Le tltravail abandonn malgr la deuxime vague de Covid-19 
La France paye cher son retard culturel dans le monde du travail (et la mollesse de ses dirigeants face  ce problme).

----------


## Ryu2000

Peut-tre que ce que va dire Macron ce soir va pousser des entreprises  relancer le tltravail. (dans mon entreprise on a toujours 2 jours de tltravail par semaine, c'est cool  :8-): )

----------


## ONTAYG

Salut,

Le tltravail c'est quand cela les arranges, lors du confinement j'ai fait du tltravail alors que j'aurais pu tre en arrt par la CPAM (personne  risque).

Et l on demande le tltravail (6 dans un grand bureau avec masque pour tous et distance) et ben c'est non.

Si le gouvernement n'oblige pas (au moins les personnes  risques) le tltravail (si c'est possible bien sr selon le mtier), les patrons ne feront rien.

Et pourtant on lui a dit que si il y a un cas de Covid dans le service c'est tout le service qui arrte alors que si on en met une partie en tltravail il y a une continuit de l'activit, mais rien  faire.

ONTAYG

----------


## Ryu2000

Jean-Luc Mlenchon semble ne pas tre intgralement satisfait du plan du gouvernement :



> https://twitter.com/JLMelenchon/stat...48273079635970
> 60 % des contaminations ont lieu au travail ou  l'cole ou  l'universit entre 8h et 19h. 
> 
> Mais #Macron interdit les sorties au bar et au restau entre 20h et 6h. 
> 
> Bienvenue en Absurdie.
> 
> #macron20h #CouvreFeu #COVID19france


Il a peut-tre des potes dans la restauration  ::ptdr:: 

Il y a Asselineau qui n'est pas trs content non plus :



> https://twitter.com/UPR_Asselineau/s...59585440485376
> L'INCOMPTENCE AU SOMMET !
> Aucun investissement n'a t fait depuis 8 mois dans des lits supplmentaires de ranimation !
> Le #confinementnocturne de Macron va plonger bars, restaurants, thtres et cinmas dans le dsastre. 
> #macron20h #CouvreFeu #COVID19
> 
> https://twitter.com/UPR_Asselineau/s...55332479107074
> UBU-ROI !
> Selon la logique ubuesque du #confinementnocturne de Macron, il semblerait que le #COVID19 ne se transmet pas dans les rames bondes du mtro parisien pendant la journe mais dans les rues dsertes  2 heures du matin ! 
> ...

----------


## ONTAYG

La critique est facile, mais ils n'apportent pas de solutions.

On critique Macron, mais ce que fait le gouvernement est dj fait ailleurs.

Allemagne : couvre feu etc ... (un pays que l'on avait cit en exemple)
Pays-Bas : fermeture des bars
etc....

N'empche que la France est le seul pays  avoir pay les gens  rester chez eux avec le chmage, il y a bien sr des dgts il ne faut pas le nier.

Pour avoir des lits il faut du personnel, et un mdecin c'est 9 ans et une infirmire 3 ans, not que Macron a augment le numrus closus pour avoir plus de mdecin dans 9 ans, ce qui aurait du tre fait par les autres prsidents en amont.

Il n'a pas fait que du bon je suis d'accord, mais personne dans le monde n'a vraiment russi  grer la situation, sauf les pays o il y a une conscience collective, ce qui n'est pas le cas en France.

----------


## Ryu2000

> La critique est facile, mais ils n'apportent pas de solutions.


C'est le protocole, les mesures du gouvernement sont impopulaire donc les partis politiques essaient de surfer sur la vague.
Ce serait moins marrant un parti qui dirait que LREM prend des parfaites dcisions depuis le dbut




> On critique Macron, mais ce que fait le gouvernement est dj fait ailleurs.


Comme disent les parents  leur enfants "si tes copains se jettent dans le fleuve est-ce que tu vas les suivre ?".




> mais personne dans le monde n'a vraiment russi  grer la situation, sauf les pays o il y a une conscience collective, ce qui n'est pas le cas en France.


Singapour a bien gr le truc, il faut dire que les pays asiatiques ont subit le SARS-CoV-1 et le MERS-CoV et qu'en plus ils ont l'habitude de porter un masque ds qu'ils toussotent un peu.
En Sude il y a souvent 0 mort par jour et l-bas il n'y a pas d'histoire de masque.

En attendant on peut toujours se faire contaminer au travail ou en allant au travail. Selon comment on regarde un restaurant c'est moins dangereux que le mtro.
Il parait que le virus reste vivant sur les surfaces pendant longtemps et dans le mtro il y a moyen de toucher des barres.

Si a se trouve il n'y aura pas de festival en 2021 non plus :
Coronavirus : "Nous en avons jusqu' l't 2021 au moins", dclare Macron
Le SARS-CoV-2 n'est dangereux que pour ceux qui ont dj de grave problme de sant, comme l'obsit par exemple.
On voit bien que la plupart des contamins sont asymptomatiques et gurissent sans problme. (cela dit le virus pourrait muter dans des versions plus dangereuses donc on ne sait jamais, mais d'aprs certaines tudes si tu te fais infecter et que tu guris t'es plus apte  combattre la prochaine infection, mme si ce n'est pas la mme souche du virus).

=======
Il semblerait que Macron ait dit quelque chose de trs bien :
Covid-19 : couvre-feu, tltravail, tests Ce quil faut retenir de lintervention dEmmanuel Macron



> Le chef de lEtat a annonc mercredi des couvre-feux en Ile-de-France et dans huit mtropoles. Il a galement demand aux Franais  dau maximum ne pas tre plus de six  table  dans les runions prives et *prconis  deux  trois jours de tltravail par semaine*  quand cest possible.


C'est cool 2, 3 jours de tltravail par semaine  :+1:

----------


## ONTAYG

Prendre la Sude en exemple o le taux de mortalit est plus important qu'en France pour 100 000 habitant et o la densit de population n'est pas la mme au kilomtre n'est pas un bon exemple.

----------


## Gunny

> La critique est facile, mais ils n'apportent pas de solutions.


C'est compltement faux pour Mlenchon : https://www.facebook.com/watch/?v=380082356704262

Comme d'habitude depuis le dbut de la crise c'est trop peu, trop tard et inadapt. Mais c'est pas tonnant, je ne pense pas que ce sont les franais que toutes ces mesures sont senses protger : https://www.lefigaro.fr/conjoncture/...demie-20201007

----------


## Ryu2000

Climat : le gouvernement va instaurer un malus automobile pour les SUV de plus de 1 800 kilos



> La taxation des voitures les plus lourdes faisait partie des propositions des 150 citoyens de la Convention citoyenne pour le climat, qui souhaitait "renforcer trs fortement le malus sur les vhicules polluants et introduire le poids comme un des critres  prendre en compte". La convention rclamait une taxation de 10 euros par kilos au-del de 1 400 kg. Le gouvernement ne l'a pas suivi et a dcid d'lever le seuil, pour que ne soient concerns que les vhicules de plus 1 800 kg. *Bercy prcise que la taxe ne concerne pas les vhicules "lectriques et hybrides", ni les voitures familiales.*





> https://twitter.com/barbarapompili/s...30440980238336
> L'alourdissement du parc automobile, *c'est + de matriaux et d'nergie consomms, + de pollution, - d'espace public disponible.* Le malus au poids que nous instaurons est un signal fort et ncessaire pour mieux prendre en compte l'empreinte cologique des vhicules les plus lourds


Pourvu qu'une srie de rvolution aient lieu dans le domaine des voitures lectriques car aujourd'hui la fabrication d'une voiture lectrique pollue beaucoup et consomme normment de ressources.

----------


## fredoche

> Hein ?
> Votre ide c'est de dire "lui il ne fait pas beaucoup de km alors ce n'est pas grave si il a une grosse Audi, ou une grosse BMW, ou une grosse Mercedes-Benz" ?
> Au final sur le cycle de vie complet du vhicule, la grosse Audi va polluer plus que la petite Renault.
> La donne importante c'est la consommation de carburant au 100 km.


Non je dis que on continue  dsigner des boucs missaires, ce qui est un travers facile face  un problme complexe.

Et oui je dis qu'une clio qui roule 50000 km par an va polluer plus qu'un Q7 qui n'en fera que 10000. C'est juste du bon sens. Prenons une dure de vie de 300 000 kms, le Q7 durera 30 ans et polluera peut-tre 50% de plus au 100km que la clio, mais la clio tu le renouvelleras 5 fois sur cette mme priode puisque elle ne durera que 6 ans. Et elle aura parcouru 5 fois plus de km, soit 1 500 000 km, soit 500% de gaz mis contre 150% pour le Q7

Ce que je dis, c'est que ce n'est pas le vhicule qui pollue, mais *le vhicule et l'usage que l'on en fait*

----------


## halaster08

> Ce que je dis, c'est que ce n'est pas le vhicule qui pollue, mais *le vhicule et l'usage que l'on en fait*


Ce qui est point du doigt par de nombreux colos c'est justement l'usage des SUV en centre ville, l o une voiture plus petite / moins lourde gnrerait moins de pollution.

----------


## fredoche

> Ce qui est point du doigt par de nombreux colos c'est justement l'usage des SUV en centre ville, l o une voiture plus petite / moins lourde gnrerait moins de pollution.


Ok mais j'insiste sur la notion du petit bout de la lorgnette et de bouc missaire

Comment sera distingu et dfini le SUV qui ne correspond qu' cet usage ? Si tu as fait 100 km et seulement 2 en  ville par exemple
En quoi ma rflexion prcdente ne s'appliquerait-elle pas de la mme faon aussi pour des trajets exclusivement cur de ville ?
Et quitte  se focaliser sur ce sujet, on pourrait se pencher sur certaines formes d'amnagement urbains qui visent ou aboutissent   ralentir les automobiles en ville,  contraindre leurs dplacements, et qui dbouchent sur des phnomnes de bouchons  grande chelle, source de pollution puisque paroxysme des arrts-redmarrages des vhicules quels qu'ils soient.

----------


## el_slapper

> (.../...)Pour avoir des lits il faut du personnel, et un mdecin c'est 9 ans et une infirmire 3 ans, not que Macron a augment le numrus clausus pour avoir plus de mdecin dans 9 ans, ce qui aurait du tre fait par les autres prsidents en amont.


Macron a fait des tombereaux de conneries, mais oui, a, c'tait bien, et il l'a fait ds qu'il a pu. Manque de pot, a commencera  porter ses fruits dans un paquet d'annes....




> Ce qui est point du doigt par de nombreux colos c'est justement l'usage des SUV en centre ville, l o une voiture plus petite / moins lourde gnrerait moins de pollution.


+1000

Ma sur habite en haute montagne, la bonne bagnole est ncessaire. Pas de SUV pour elle (beaucoup de ses voisins), mais des grosses motorisations, et des pneus spciaux. Moi qui  part ma visite annuelle chez elle, ne roule qu'en zone urbaine, je trouve ma vieille C4 dj surdimensionne. Je rame un peu en monte avec les bagages pour aller chez elle (surtout si il y a de la neige), mais c'est une fois par an.

----------


## Mat.M

> Comme disent les parents  leur enfants "si tes copains se jettent dans le fleuve est-ce que tu vas les suivre ?".


hmmm cette proposition sonne un peu comme "lorsque le sage montre la lune,..."  ::mouarf:: 



> Pourvu qu'une srie de rvolution aient lieu dans le domaine des voitures lectriques car aujourd'hui la fabrication d'une voiture lectrique pollue beaucoup et consomme normment de ressources.


c'est bien pour cela que l'on dit qu'on ne fait pas d'omelettes sans casser des oeufs  ::mouarf:: 
dsol pour ma philosophie trop simpliste

----------


## halaster08

> Comment sera distingu et dfini le SUV qui ne correspond qu' cet usage ?


C'est pas le SUV qui dfinit l'usage qu'on en fait, mais l'usage qui devrait dfinir si on a besoin d'un SUV ou pas.

Pour moi le problme c'est qu'avant le SUV tait achet uniquement par les gens qui en avaient "vraiment" besoin, mais le marketing est pass par l (voir toutes les pubs pour les SUV), et maintenant quand tu veux acheter une voiture la premire chose qu'on te propose c'est un SUV, mme pour les citadins, c'est devenu la norme ou mme pour certain un synonyme de russite/richesse, hors peu importe que tu roules peu ou beaucoup avec dans tous les cas a consomme toujours plus qu'une petite voiture pour le mme usage.

----------


## Gunny

Fait intressant : le Danemark avait une taxe sur le poids des vhicules par le pass. Elle a t remplace en 2009 par une taxe sur la consommation de carburant.

----------


## Ryu2000

Attendez une seconde, l'histoire de malus cologique n'a lieu que lorsqu'on achte un vhicule neuf ?
Les riches n'auront qu' acheter une Audi Q7 d'occasion pour l'viter ? (dans certaines villes tu peux acheter un appartement de 70m pour le prix de cette voiture)

Je ne suis pas fan des gros bonus qu'on donne pour pousser les gens  remplacer leur voitures par une lectriques ou une hybride :
Comment fonctionne le bonus-malus sur l'achat d'un vhicule ?



> Le dcret n 2020-656 du 30 mai 2020 a renforc le bonus cologique au 1er juin 2020  :
> 
> Le bonus pour lachat dun vhicule lectrique dune valeur infrieure  45 000  est pass  *7000*  pour les particuliers.
> Un bonus de* 2 000*  est mis en place pour lachat de vhicules hybrides rechargeables jusqu' 50 000 .
> Par ailleurs, la prime  la conversion est augmente jusqu' 3 000  ou 5000  selon les vhicules.
> 
> Le portail Service Public dtaille* la hausse du bonus cologique et de la prime  la conversion* au 1er juin 2020.
> 
> Pour 2021, le dossier de presse de prsentation du projet de loi de finances pour 2021 indique que le bonus  lachat dun vhicule lectrique sera maintenu pour 2021 et 2022  un niveau ambitieux mais dgressif.





Je n'arrive plus  retrouver la source de l'tude, a dit juste "U.S. Department of Transportation, 2015", mais en tout cas je me rappelle qu'il ne faut pas remplacer sa voiture trop tt. Produire une voiture lectrique pollue infiniment plus que produire une voiture thermique.

----------


## fredoche

tu as un malus annuel pour les vhicules polluants  partir de 2009 :
https://www.carte-grise.org/malus-an...polluantes.php

Quand tu peux te payer un gros BM, Mercos ou Audi, mme d'occasion, ce genre de malus c'est peanuts

----------


## pmithrandir

> C'est pas le SUV qui dfinit l'usage qu'on en fait, mais l'usage qui devrait dfinir si on a besoin d'un SUV ou pas.
> 
> Pour moi le problme c'est qu'avant le SUV tait achet uniquement par les gens qui en avaient "vraiment" besoin, mais le marketing est pass par l (voir toutes les pubs pour les SUV), et maintenant quand tu veux acheter une voiture la premire chose qu'on te propose c'est un SUV, mme pour les citadins, c'est devenu la norme ou mme pour certain un synonyme de russite/richesse, hors peu importe que tu roules peu ou beaucoup avec dans tous les cas a consomme toujours plus qu'une petite voiture pour le mme usage.


On voit aussi que les berlines ont presque disparue des gamme de voiture neuve. 
J'ai un minispace, une sorte de mix entre un monospace et une berline, mais ce modle ne se fait plus parce que le marketing  dcid de passer au suv.

Autre problme... ces SUV sont assez haut. Donc on voit bien quand on les conduit. Mais le mec en ax derrire lui il voit plus rien, donc a l encourage a lui aussi acheter plus haut, plus grand, etc...

----------


## Ryu2000

> donc a l encourage a lui aussi acheter plus haut, plus grand


Je ne suis pas convaincu. Dj parce que le gars en AX n'a pas le budget d'acheter une grosse voiture et ensuite parce qu'en conduisant on suit souvent des bus, des camions, des camionnettes et a ne donne pas envie d'avoir une voiture plus haute.

----------


## DevTroglodyte

> Les riches n'auront qu' acheter une Audi Q7 d'occasion pour l'viter ?


Genre les riches achtent des bagnoles d'occaz.

----------


## tanaka59

Bonjour, 




> Climat : le gouvernement va instaurer un malus automobile pour les SUV de plus de 1 800 kilos


A cela il fallait s'en douter que la mesure ... tombe . Allez hop et de 32 taxes ! Encore 19 en projet ...




> Ce qui est point du doigt par de nombreux colos c'est justement l'usage des SUV en centre ville, l o une voiture plus petite / moins lourde gnrerait moins de pollution.


Au Japon on a rgl ce problme avec les keis car ... des micros car pour de l'urbain. A quand le mme concept en Europe ? Quitte  faire des vhicules brids  140 km/h pour un usage urbain et priurbain.

@halaster08 : Que fais tu des grosses cylindrs Europennes ou asiatiques ? BMW, Mercedes, Audi, Volvo, Jaguar, Kia, Lexus, Infinity, Hyundai , VW  ? Il y a bien des monstres , les espces de limousines et de paquebots roulant  ::mouarf::  Intrt d'une Arteon, Phaeton ou A7 en ville ?

Se focalis exclusivement sur les SUV car haut est lourds ... On a tout faux. Les paquebots roulants prennent de la place donc pourquoi pas aussi les virer des centres villes ? 




> Ok mais j'insiste sur la notion du petit bout de la lorgnette et de bouc missaire


Une fixette sur le poids est d'un ridicule sans nom




> Comment sera distingu et dfini le SUV qui ne correspond qu' cet usage ? Si tu as fait 100 km et seulement 2 en  ville par exemple
> 
> En quoi ma rflexion prcdente ne s'appliquerait-elle pas de la mme faon aussi pour des trajets exclusivement cur de ville ?


Une loi pour lgifrer sur la forme et le gabarie des voitures  ::mouarf:: .

Classer les vrais 4x4 , classer les vhicules entre monoscapce/break/estafette/4x4/compact , classer les "baroudeurs" un vhicule de srie port en 4 roues motrices + un tronche tout terrain (genre la stepway qui est une sandero dguise).




> Et quitte  se focaliser sur ce sujet, on pourrait se pencher sur certaines formes d'amnagement urbains qui visent ou aboutissent  ralentir les automobiles en ville,  contraindre leurs dplacements, et qui dbouchent sur des phnomnes de bouchons  grande chelle, source de pollution puisque paroxysme des arrts-redmarrages des vhicules quels qu'ils soient.


Avec une association d'automobiliste qui s'appelle "Pour Une Mobilit Sereine et Durable" : https://pumsd.fr , on a lanc une tude sur les ronds points et la ralentisseurs auprs des : 96 dpartements mtropolitains , les 11 DOM-TOM , les 1256 intercos et les communes de plus de 9000 habitants.

6 chiffres sont ressortis :

> entre 70 000 et 115 000 ronds points en France
> entre 490 000 et 495 000 ralentisseurs en France
> plus de 50% des ralentisseurs sont non conformes (plus haut que les 10 cm , trop large, trop long, matriaux interdit (en caoutchouc, en brique, en pav, en pierre)  cause du risque de perte adhrence , implantation sur des voies de bus alors que c'est interdit, prsence devant des hpitaux/commissariat/caserne de pompiers avec un risque de commotion crbrale sur les blsss dans les ambulances ...) 
> les collectivits condamnes pour mal faons doivent repasser 3 fois  la caisse avec l'argent du contribuable (construction non conforme, dmolition, reconstruction )
> un ralentisseur pice coute en moyenne 6000 
> un ronds points coute en moyenne 500 k 

Les ralentisseurs sont contre productif au final, car le freinage gnre des particules fines avec les plaquettes de freins ainsi que l'abrasion des pneus sur chausses. Le fait de freiner impose de dpasser la vitesse de 30 km pour reprendre de l'lan au redmarrage ... Au final un trafic qui roule de manire saccad , en accordon . Donc de la pollution . D'aprs une tude britannique +300  +1000 % de particules fines. Les riverains de ces petites bestioles apprcieront pour leur poumon .

Pour les ronds points, c'est la mme chose. Je vous invite  vous dplacer autour de Lille, Toulouse, Montpellier, Nimes, la grande banlieue parisienne, Nantes, Brest (N41,N47,N106,N109 ...) ... En particulier les voies express . Des ronds points  n'en plus finir. Matin et soir le trafic est paralys par les ronds points alors que les chiffres du trafic dpassent largement les 50 000 vhicules par jours. Des changeurs se justifient amplement ... Par contre c'est entre 5 et 10 millions d' .

Fluidifier des voies de communications au lieu de les dgrader  un coup ... Dpense VS dgradation des conditions d'utilisations ...




> Attendez une seconde, l'histoire de malus cologique n'a lieu que lorsqu'on achte un vhicule neuf ?


Et oui ma poule ...




> Les riches n'auront qu' acheter une Audi Q7 d'occasion pour l'viter ? (dans certaines villes tu peux acheter un appartement de 70m pour le prix de cette voiture)





> Genre les riches achtent des bagnoles d'occaz.


"D'occasion" ET  "l'tranger" ... Ou alors en vhicule de socit a usage exclusif  ::mrgreen::  ... Quasi impossible  contrler ... Donc ils vont continuer de contourner le systme  ::roll::

----------


## foetus

> La critique est facile, mais ils n'apportent pas de solutions.
> 
> On critique Macron, mais ce que fait le gouvernement est dj fait ailleurs.
> 
> Allemagne : couvre feu etc ... (un pays que l'on avait cit en exemple)
> Pays-Bas : fermeture des bars
> etc....


Parce que ces mesures sont des mesures de prvention, pas des mesures de fond.
Fermer les frontires  ::aie::  Apparemment l'Allemagne et l'Angleterre ont impos le passeport COVID pour casser le tourisme en Espagne. Et cela a fonctionn, mais il y a eu moins de dplacements. Pose-toi 1 question : pourquoi en aot, les clusters taient en Bretagne et  Marseille ?Avoir + de lits en ranimation et de respirateurs  ::aie::  J'avais lu que l'Allemagne s'y est prise en *janvier 2020*. En France, O. Vran a commenc  prendre des mesures le *2 novembre 2020*Embaucher du personnel  ::aie::  C'est ce qu'a fait au moins l'Italie. Mais bon, en France, au vu de la gestion de la premire vague, beaucoup de personnels s'en vont.Arrter de nous mentir ou de cacher la vrit  ::aie::  As-tu entendu parler des amplificateurs de tests  35 - 40 fois ?

D'ailleurs toutes les mesures prises le 14 octobre 2020, c'est pour avoir des services de ranimation plein  15 - 20% afin de grer "1 vague" Cela ne te fait pas peur  ::aie::   ::aie::  tout en disant long sur notre merveilleux systme de sant vant en fvrier 2020  ::ptdr:: 

L'autre truc, c'est que "la premire vague" a t fortement stoppe juste parce que les mdecins ont arrt de suivre les procdures imposes par le conseil scientifique (<- il me semble,  ::oops:: ), et notamment l'intubation. Donc  ::ptdr:: 





> N'empche que la France est le seul pays  avoir pay les gens  rester chez eux avec le chmage, il y a bien sr des dgts il ne faut pas le nier.


On le sait que depuis mars 2020, les commerants en dpt de bilan c'est niet  ::whistle:: 
Il y a aussi le scandale de la prime des infirmiers ou la baisse du chmage partiel  ::aie::   ::aie:: 

Donc attendons, le chmage partiel peut voluer  ::zoubi::

----------


## tanaka59

Bonsoir, 

https://www.courrierinternational.co...ellion-sociale

A un moment c'est tre raliste , aprs des mois de restriction et d'interdiction cela cre : 

> des dpressions
> de l'isolement
> des dtresses motionnelles
> les situations d'angoisses, se stress et d'anxits = les accidents cardiaques
> des suicides

C'est l'aspect motionnel, moral, mental, psychique et psychologique qui a t trop nglig ... Rsultat des courses les cabinets de psychologues, psychanalystes et les hpitaux psychiatriques ne dsemplissent pas ... En France on n'aime pas beaucoup porter de crdit aux problme lies  la psychologie et au mental .

Macron et son gouvernement risquent/vont mettre  genoux une partie non ngligeable de la population franaise. 

On a beau mettre des digues sur digues en terme d'interdiction et restriction . Celles ci cdent les unes aprs les autres sans rsister ... 

Au rythme ou l'on va rendez vous en 2021. Cette anne il y aura un confinement pendant les vacances de nol. 

Si j'tais Macron je dirais plutt "chec et mat" car la bataille est perdu d'avance. 

Une partie de la population en France se fou perdument des restrictions ... bien videmment elle ne sera jamais inquit. On s'acharne surtout sur ceux qui respectent dj ...

En somme considraient qu'il n'y a plus d'amiral dans le navire "France". 

Sur le plan international la France mettra plus de temps  s'en sortir. Par contre au niveau des dgts autant prvenir , ils sont terribles. En gros on va finir comme l'Italie ou la Grce, avec des populations qui vont encore plus se paupriser et prcariser.

Si je peux donner un conseil : ne soyez pas optimiste pour les 5 prochaines annes . Rester sur vos gardes.

----------


## ABCIWEB

> Pour avoir des lits il faut du personnel


Ce n'est pas strictement proportionnel. En dbut et en fin de maladie les patients sont en observation et ncessitent globalement peu de soins, mais on les garde sous la main en cas d'aggravation subite ou de complication aprs le traitement, ce qui diminue la mortalit globale. 

De mme, attendre dans un couloir ou dans une chambre mdicalise n'a pas du tout le mme effet sur le moral d'un malade ni sur celui du personnel soignant, et en cas d'urgence il faudra trouver une chambre en catastrophe ce qui prend du temps (savoir qui on va virer, reconditionner la chambre ou le lit etc.). Pour dire que l'on peut amliorer la qualit des soins et diminuer le stress des malades et du personnel soignant avec simplement plus de lits et de matriel. Bien entendu ce principe n'est pas extensible  l'infini, mais aujourd'hui on est plutt dans le strict minimum du minimum d'quipement et de lits disponibles et un peu d'air ferait du bien  tout le monde. Et d'autant plus quand il s'agit de maladie contagieuse, plus on a de la place et moins on prend de risques et plus on travaille dans de meilleures conditions.





> Singapour a bien gr le truc, il faut dire que les pays asiatiques ont subit le SARS-CoV-1 et le MERS-CoV et qu'en plus ils ont l'habitude de porter un masque ds qu'ils toussotent un peu.


Et oui donc moralit si on fait le kakou comme toi dans l'autre topic en disant qu'il ne faut pas s'embter  porter un masque, faut pas s'tonner ensuite que l'on soit tous confins. C'tait pourtant pas difficile  prvoir. 

Le rabchage quotidien du gouvernement qui disait (ou dit encore) que 9 morts sur 10 ont plus de 65 ans n'arrange pas non plus les choses. Evidemment que certains se disent, moi je ne risque rien, les autres n'ont qu' rester planqus chez eux. C'est omettre le dixime mort et surtout le fait que mme des plus jeunes peuvent parfois aussi avoir besoin d'tre hospitaliss. Donc forcment plus le nombre de contamins augmente, plus les hpitaux se remplissent, et au final c'est le confinement partiel ou total si l'on veut viter l'hcatombe.

----------


## halaster08

> @halaster08 : Que fais tu des grosses cylindrs Europennes ou asiatiques ? BMW, Mercedes, Audi, Volvo, Jaguar, Kia, Lexus, Infinity, Hyundai , VW  ? Il y a bien des monstres , les espces de limousines et de paquebots roulant  Intrt d'une Arteon, Phaeton ou A7 en ville ?
> 
> Se focalis exclusivement sur les SUV car haut est lourds ... On a tout faux. Les paquebots roulants prennent de la place donc pourquoi pas aussi les virer des centres villes ?


Je suis bien d'accord qu'il n'y a pas que les SUV a virer des centre villes mais ce serait dj un bon dbut, et si on parle principalement de SUV c'est  cause du marketing qui pousse pour que a devienne la norme.

En fait le problme c'est qu'il revoir compltement l'entiret de la filire automobile en France / Europe / Monde.
Avec les consquences cologiques qu'on connait maintenant, on ne peut plus se permettre de consommer comme avant, et malheureusement compter sur le bon sens des gens ne fonctionnent pas donc il faut des fortes dcisions venant de l'tat pour inciter les gens a tre raisonnables.
(Perso je verrais bien comme pour les paquets de clopes avec des photos de cancers, des gros stickers sur les SUV avec des images de tornades, innondations, ou autres consquences du drglement climatique, avec en gros le message "la pollution tue ! ")

----------


## Ryu2000

> faut pas s'tonner ensuite que l'on soit tous confins.


Le gouvernement en fait beaucoup trop Le SARS-CoV-2 n'est dangereux que pour les faibles, ceux qui ont des graves problmes de sant, en revanche pour ceux qui sont en forme le SARS-CoV-2 n'est pas pire qu'un rhume (les coronavirus 229E, NL63, OC43 et HKU1 sont responsable de 15  30 % des rhumes courants).
On a collgue qui est malade en ce moment, donc on verra dans 2, 3 semaines si il a contamin des personnes dans le bureau ou pas. Dans le mtro il y a plein de gens contamins qui touchent des barres, c'est pas moins dangereux que de travailler au bureau.

D'aprs certaines tudes si tu guris d'un rhume a te renforce contre le SARS-CoV-2 et il devient encore plus facile de le combattre.
Je ne suis pas obse, je ne suis pas diabtique, je n'ai pas de problme de cur ou de poumon, je ne suis pas immunodprim, je n'ai pas plus de 65 ans, donc si je tombe malade je peux m'isoler et tout va bien se passer. Je n'irais pas rendre visite  mes parents et voil
Le truc c'est qu'il y a un moment o tu n'as pas de symptme mais tu peux contaminer les autres.

Les services de ranimations sont toujours plus ou moins satur, a ne date pas de 2020.
Des gens meurent de la grippe chaque anne.
 cause des restrictions, la sant physique et mentale de millions de gens se dgradent. Le gouvernement va encore nous faire chier avec a pendant des mois et des mois. Peut-tre qu'en juin 2021 on devra toujours porter des masques.

Si on regarde cette news de 2019 par exemple :
L'pidmie de bronchiolite s'installe en France, 4.000 enfants conduits aux urgences



> La bronchiolite est une maladie respiratoire frquente, qui touche 30 % des bbs de moins de 2 ans chaque hiver (480.000 cas par an). Cause par un virus, elle est trs contagieuse. Principaux symptmes : une toux et des difficults de respiration, qui devient rapide et sifflante.* Lpidmie intervient cette anne dans un contexte de saturation des services durgence et de ranimation pdiatriques en Ile-de-France*, qui a provoqu ces dernires semaines des transferts denfants en province.


Ou cette news de 2018 :
Hpitaux: Pourquoi les services des urgences sont-ils saturs dans plusieurs villes de France?



> Lengorgement des urgences touche de nombreux tablissements sur tout le territoire. Selon des chiffres fournis par le ministre de la sant le 16 mars dernier, 97 hpitaux sur les 650 - publics ou privs - qui ont une structure durgences avaient, au 13 mars, activ le plan  hpital en tension . Selon lassociation SAMU-Urgences de France,  *plus de 15.000 patients ont pass la nuit sur un brancard des urgences*  depuis le dbut de lanne  *faute de lit pour les hospitaliser dans un service* .
> 
> Cette situation est  scandaleuse  pour Christophe Prudhomme, porte-parole de lassociation des mdecins urgentistes de France (Amuf), qui souligne que  des tudes montrent que cette surcharge cause surmortalit de 9 % pour tous les patients et de 30 % pour les patients les plus graves .
> 
> Des malades sont rcemment dcds dans des services durgences saturs. Le 12 mars dernier, une femme de 60 ans est morte dun arrt cardiaque sur le brancard o elle attendait dtre ausculte aux urgences de lhpital Pontchaillou  Rennes.  Ce jour-l, notre effectif tait complet, on ne peut pas parler de sous-effectif. Mais on a vu un nombre anormalement lev de patients arriver. *Une centaine de personnes taient soignes aux urgences dont 70 qui taient arrives en cinq heures. Cest norme* , avait alors expliqu la direction  20 Minutes.


On se rend compte qu'il est trs facile de saturer les services de ranimations, il suffit que quelque dizaines de personnes tombent malade en mme temps.
L si a se trouve il y a 20% des lits de ranimations qui sont occup, donc il y a peut-tre pas plus de malade en octobre 2020 que lors des annes prcdentes.

Les versions actuelles du virus sont beaucoup moins dangereuses que celles de mars, bon aprs a pourrait muter en quelque chose de plus mortel, mais pour l'instant a n'en prend pas la direction.
Enfin bon tant pis, on va continuer de porter des masques parce que c'est obligatoire, on va continuer de ne pas sortir et de ne rendre visite  personne Peut-tre qu'en 2022 on retrouvera un peu de libert.

Pendant ce temps l il parait que les salles de spectacles ont rouvert en Sude.

===
Edit :
Couvre-feu : Roselyne Bachelot dfend un assouplissement pour les spectacles



> La maire socialiste de Paris, Anne Hidalgo, a aussi dit vouloir engager des discussions avec Mme Bachelot, pour permettre aux  spectacles vivants  de se tenir et au public de circuler en dpit du couvre-feu annonc mercredi soir.

----------


## fredoche

> Je suis bien d'accord qu'il n'y a pas que les SUV a virer des centre villes mais ce serait dj un bon dbut, et si on parle principalement de SUV c'est  cause du marketing qui pousse pour que a devienne la norme.
> 
> En fait le problme c'est qu'il revoir compltement l'entiret de la filire automobile en France / Europe / Monde.
> Avec les consquences cologiques qu'on connait maintenant, on ne peut plus se permettre de consommer comme avant, et malheureusement compter sur le bon sens des gens ne fonctionnent pas donc il faut des fortes dcisions venant de l'tat pour inciter les gens a tre raisonnables.
> (Perso je verrais bien comme pour les paquets de clopes avec des photos de cancers, des gros stickers sur les SUV avec des images de tornades, innondations, ou autres consquences du drglement climatique, avec en gros le message "la pollution tue ! ")


si les fortes dcisions sont justes taxatives, quel intrt ?
Les images sur les paquets de clopes ne marchent pas, et c'est prouv depuis bien plus longtemps que ces images sur ces paquets.
A noter dsormais que ces images de catastrophes sont rgulirement exposes et associes  la pollution ou au drglement climatique, a change quoi ?

Par contre je veux bien croire  des P+R. Par exemple  Lyon, ils sont gratuits, grands, associs  un rseau de mtro efficace.
Aux pays-bas c'est trs courant
Mais a suppose aussi de grer le temps autrement. Et pour tous il y a comme une course au temps permanente

----------


## fredoche

> Edit :
> Couvre-feu : Roselyne Bachelot dfend un assouplissement pour les spectacles


On prend vraiment les gens pour des cons en France, c'est terrible

----------


## Jipt

Salut,



> compter sur le bon sens des *gens* ne fonctionnent pas donc il faut des fortes dcisions venant de l'*tat* pour inciter les *gens*  tre raisonnables.


Le seul problme c'est que l'tat, entit nbuleuse et abstraite, est quand mme constitu de... gens !
Gens tout autant sensibles au dcervelage caus par la pub que ceux viss "officiellement" par elle et qui donc ne prendront pas des dcisions intelligentes et/ou raisonnables.

----------


## Gunny

Allez, histoire de commencer le weekend sur une bonne nouvelle : Financement libyen de sa campagne de 2007 : Nicolas Sarkozy mis en examen pour  association de malfaiteurs

----------


## Ryu2000

Ce n'est qu'une mise en examen, c'est un peu tt pour clbrer.

----------


## halaster08

> Le seul problme c'est que l'tat, entit nbuleuse et abstraite, est quand mme constitu de... gens !
> Gens tout autant sensibles au dcervelage caus par la pub que ceux viss "officiellement" par elle et qui donc ne prendront pas des dcisions intelligentes et/ou raisonnables.


Oui mais normalement,  la tte de l'tat on y met des gens comptents et/ou entours de gens comptents qui sont cens prendre des dcisions moins nulles que le franais moyen
(je sais je crois encore au pre nol)




> Allez, histoire de commencer le weekend sur une bonne nouvelle : Financement libyen de sa campagne de 2007 : Nicolas Sarkozy mis en examen pour  association de malfaiteurs


Mis en examen a veut pas dire condamn, il va falloir encore attendre 5-10 ans avant de pouvoir sortir le champagne

----------


## Gunny

> Mis en examen a veut pas dire condamn, il va falloir encore attendre 5-10 ans avant de pouvoir sortir le champagne


J'y crois pas non plus mais c'est 2020, on se console avec ce que l'on a.

----------


## Cincinnatus

> Oui mais normalement,  la tte de l'tat on y met des gens comptents et/ou entours de gens comptents qui sont cens prendre des dcisions moins nulles que le franais moyen


On n'a pas dit qu'ils taient totalement incomptents, c'est juste que, travailler pour l'intrt gnral, ils ne _savent_ pas faire. 
Nommer les copains  des postes rmunrateurs, ok, prendre les dcisions qui sont bnfiques au plus grand nombre, c'est hors de leurs capacits. Ils ont pour beaucoup une vision du monde limite  _leur_ monde. D'o, comme rappel plus haut, la volont de fermer les bars mais d'ouvrir les restaurants et les salles de spectacle. Limiter les aides aux salaris mais ouvrir les vannes pour les restaurateurs (il faut bien des restos pour les "dcideurs"). 

Au passage, je vois mal Macron dire  un chmeur de traverser la rue pour trouver du travail dans la restauration en ce moment...
https://www.francebleu.fr/infos/soci...ays-1568648301

----------


## tanaka59

Bonsoir, 




> Je suis bien d'accord qu'il n'y a pas que les SUV a virer des centre villes mais ce serait dj un bon dbut


Enfin quelqu'un qui percute que il y a d'autres vhicules  ct des SUV  ::lol:: 




> et si on parle principalement de SUV c'est  cause du marketing qui pousse pour que a devienne la norme.


La dessus on est parfaitement d'accord.




> En fait le problme c'est qu'il revoir compltement l'entiret de la filire automobile en France / Europe / Monde.


Tout  fait. Quand on regarde  la loupe les constructeurs automobiles, ils viennent essentiellement de l'UE, des USA , de Core du sud, du Japon et d'Australie (Holden du groupe GM). 

On connait dj les mastodondes : VW, Renault Nissan Mitsubishi , PSA , Fiat-Chrysler, GM , Toyota-Suzuki. Charge  eux de faire table ronde pour mettre le paquet a fond sur "l'hybride". 

Les "hybridistes" en version asiatique Toyota, Lexus, Suzuki, Kia et Hyundai sont trs en avance sur les versions non rechargeables. Kia et Hyundai proposent mme 3 motorisations "propres" avec la Ioniq. 

Toyota et Suzuki sont en "panne" d'ide actuellement et les ventes stagnes en Asie. Il se mure mure mme dans les couloirs que Toyota et Suzuki pourraient fusionner. Je ne vous dis pas le mastodonde que cela donnerait.

Les chinois ont massivement copis les marques allemandes  coup de rachat de licences ... On ne compte plus les innombrables copies d'Opel Frontera et BMW des annes 2000 en Chine  ::ptdr::  . Mme chose pour le march Russe avec Lada et Gaz , et Tata en Inde. 

L'ide tant de trouver un juste milieu rentabilit et vhicule "cologiquement acceptable". 

Les micros citadines c'est bien pour de l'urbain. Pour des trajets hors agglos c'est tout de suite moins scurisant en terme de score au crash test ... W des Twingo, Smart, Polo, Up, 108 et C1 c'est pas trs robuste en cas d'accident face  un PL par exemple ... Je vous passe aussi les problmatiques en cas de famille nombreuses ou de besoin de volume pour du dplacement de gros volumes.





> Avec les consquences cologiques qu'on connait maintenant, on ne peut plus se permettre de consommer comme avant, et malheureusement compter sur le bon sens des gens ne fonctionnent pas donc il faut des fortes dcisions venant de l'tat pour inciter les gens a tre raisonnables.


Russir  prendre decisions pragammatiques de gouvernement j'y crois. Certainement pas du gouv franais en tout cas ... D'autres pays oui .




> (Perso je verrais bien comme pour les paquets de clopes avec des photos de cancers, des gros stickers sur les SUV avec des images de tornades, innondations, ou autres consquences du drglement climatique, avec en gros le message "la pollution tue ! ")


De 2000  4000  le covering et une taxe de plus ?  ::roll:: 




> si les fortes dcisions sont justes taxatives, quel intrt ?


Dsendetter l'tat 




> Par contre je veux bien croire  des P+R. Par exemple  Lyon, ils sont gratuits, grands, associs  un rseau de mtro efficace.


Les P+R sont maintenant soumis  des normes de la loi ALUR. 

La loi ALUR de 2014 stipule que lors de la construction d'un commerce (et  terme d'ici 2025) , la loi sera tendue quand on construit certains bureaux, locaux de services , des stations de transports (gare/mtro/tram) > 0,75m de surface de parking pour 1m de surface de service et / ou commercial. Avant c'tait 1,5m de parking pour 1m de surface de service et / ou commercial.

Forcement moins d'emprise au sol suppose d'empiler ou de d'enterrer. 

Connais tu le prix d'une place de parking "au mois"  location dans les grandes villes ? Frise de de 130  200  par mois. 

"Imposes" la gratuit des TC dans les grandes villes, multiplies les places de parkings dans les "hub" en priphrie dans infras avec un cout exorbitant (parking silos ou enfouis) ... Cela va encore remettre plus de voiture sur les routes ... Donc l'effet contraire recherch. C'est un peu la "taxation" par facilit .

Autres facteurs, historiquement les villes franaises sont construites en toiles avec beaucoup de liaisons est <> ouest et nord <> sud . L'urbanisation est aussi dense et anarchique. 

Dans ce ddale d'installer un nombre important de P+R apparait fortement difficile. En somme l'effet attendu des P+R sera nettement insuffisant (et non pas inutile) car difficile  implanter.

L'urbanisme en France actuel ne permet plus de construire des TC lourds de surface robustes et puissants en agglomration.




> Aux pays-bas c'est trs courant


Comparer France VS Pays Bas parait bien difficile. Les densists de population sont diffrentes. L'urbanisme aux Pays Bas c'est plutt plat et " l'amricaine". Les distances tant aussi nettement plus courtes qu'en France. Comparer Lyon/Marseille/Toulouse  Amsterdam parait bien difficile.




> Mais a suppose aussi de grer le temps autrement. Et pour tous il y a comme une course au temps permanente


Exactement et tu soulignes un point trs important. 

Le manque de temps de la socit ou tout va trs vite VS systmiquement/culturellement/urbanistiquement les TC et le train en France sont plutt lent et les vitesses de croisires trs difficile  faire augmenter. Exemple criant avec les tramway plutt la pour faire joli en milieu urbain et les bus anglus dans des rues troites ou il est quasi impossible de d'y faire des busway ...




> Le seul problme c'est que l'tat, entit nbuleuse et abstraite, est quand mme constitu de... gens !
> Gens tout autant sensibles au dcervelage caus par la pub que ceux viss "officiellement" par elle et qui donc ne prendront pas des dcisions intelligentes et/ou raisonnables.


La classe politique qui nous gouverne sont des bureaucrates et technocrates qui se prennent pour des spcialistes en tout ... sans jamais tre all sur le terrain . Donc en fait des spcialistes en rien ... Pas tonnant que les dcisions ne soient pas logiques ou alors soient absurdes 




> On n'a pas dit qu'ils taient totalement incomptents, c'est juste que, travailler pour l'intrt gnral, ils ne _savent_ pas faire. 
> 
> Nommer les copains  des postes rmunrateurs, ok, prendre les dcisions qui sont bnfiques au plus grand nombre, c'est hors de leurs capacits.


Entirement d'accord.




> Ils ont pour beaucoup une vision du monde limite  _leur_ monde.


Et c'est la tout le problme. 




> D'o, comme rappel plus haut, la volont de fermer les bars mais d'ouvrir les restaurants et les salles de spectacle. Limiter les aides aux salaris mais ouvrir les vannes pour les restaurateurs (il faut bien des restos pour les "dcideurs").


On voit bien la toute l'absurdit et le manque cruel de logique ... Un logique que les gens ne comprennent pas donc ne respectent pas au final ... 




> Au passage, je vois mal Macron dire  un chmeur de traverser la rue pour trouver du travail dans la restauration en ce moment...
> https://www.francebleu.fr/infos/soci...ays-1568648301


Les chmeurs sont des ingrats, des feignants, des boulets et j'en passe  ::roll::  On doit les sanctionner  ::roll::

----------


## foetus

> On voit bien la toute l'absurdit et le manque cruel de logique ... Un logique que les gens ne comprennent pas donc ne respectent pas au final ...


Si tout est logique depuis le dconfinement  ::mrgreen::  :
tape 0 : dbut juillet - nouveau gouvernement avec J. Castex, Monsieur dconfinement, en fusible et punching-ball.tape 1 : fin juillet - port du masque dans les commercestape 1 bis : juillet/ aot - port du masque dans certaines rues/ certains lieux/ certains quartierstape 2 : fin aot/ dbut septembre - port du masque obligatoiretape 2 bis : depuis aot - les teststape 3 : dbut novembre - couvre feu

J'ai entendu 1 rflexion intressante  ::mrgreen::  Les tats-Unis souhaitant se dtacher des chinois pour la production/ commerce (par exemple la guerre avec Huawei), se rabat sur l'Europe. Mais, il faut dtruire toutes les petites entreprises, les entreprises familiales, ... pour que les grosses socits U.S. puissent s'implanter.
Et donc, le coronavirus et toutes les mesures qui sont prises vont dans ce sens  ::(: 
Il faut justement noter que pendant le confinement  ::whistle:: , Amazon et Netflix se sont goinfrs.

----------


## Ryu2000

Professeur dhistoire dcapit :  Un attentat islamiste caractris , dclare Emmanuel Macron



> "Ils ne passeront pas. L'obscurantisme et la violence qui l'accompagne ne gagneront pas", insiste Emmanuel Macron qui appelle "l'ensemble de nos compatriotes  faire bloc".


Il y a un gars qui pte un cble et qui dcapite un professeur d'histoire et d'un coup a parle d'islam de tous les cts.
Alors que le gars n'est pas reprsentatif des musulmans de France, quasiment aucun franais musulman ne soutient son action.

Il y a des parents qui n'ont pas trop aim que le professeur d'histoire gographie montre des caricatures :
L'enseignant dcapit avait montr des caricatures et "demand aux lves musulmans de sortir" pour ne pas les choquer, selon un parent d'lve



> Selon Noredine, son fils a expliqu que l'enseignant "n'a pas voulu tre condescendant ou manquer de respect. Il l'a vraiment dit aux enfants : 'Je n'ai pas envie que vous soyez choqus'". Peu aprs les faits, de nombreux parents d'lves sont venus voir l'enseignant pour expliquer "qu'il avait fait une erreur, mais de rien du tout. a arrive  tout le monde". Aprs, souligne le parents d'lve, "il y avait beaucoup de tensions sur les rseaux sociaux".
> 
> Pourtant, dtaille Noredine, rien ne laissait prsager une telle horreur. "Moi en tant que musulman, je ne vais pas couper la tte  quelqu'un. Il peut insulter qui il veut. Ce sont les musulmans qui n'ont pas le droit de faire des caricatures. Les gens, sinon, font ce qu'ils veulent, ce n'est pas notre problme. C'est nous les croyants qui n'avons pas le droit de faire des caricatures".


On devrait arrter d'accueillir des migrants :
L'assaillant de Conflans, un rfugi tchtchne de 18 ans qui ne parlait pas beaucoup



> N le 12 mars 2002  Moscou, dorigine tchtchne, Abdoullakh A. bnficiait du statut de rfugi et demeurait  Evreux, dans lEure, a indiqu Jean-Franois Ricard. *Connu de la police pour des faits de droits commun*  des affaires de dgradation de bien public et de violences en runion alors quil tait encore mineur , il navait jamais fait lobjet dune condamnation, ni attir lattention des services de renseignement.
> 
> Lorsque les policiers de la brigade anticriminalit de Conflans, avertis par les policiers municipaux dEragny aprs la dcouverte du corps de Samuel Paty, ont tent dinterpeller le jeune homme, celui-ci a couru dans leur direction en tirant  cinq reprises avec une arme de poing, avant dtre lui-mme abattu, atteint de neuf impacts, a dtaill le procureur. Sur son corps et  proximit, outre un permis de sjour datant du 4 mars dernier, ont t retrouvs un poignard, une arme de poing de type airsoft, ainsi quun tlphone. Dans celui-ci, les enquteurs ont dores et dj retrouv une photo de lenseignant dcd, horodate  16h57, et le texte de la revendication poste sur Twitter immdiatement aprs le meurtre par le compte @Tchtchne_270 : *De Abdullah, le serviteur dAllah,  Macron, le dirigeant des infidles, jai excut un de tes chiens de lenfer qui a os rabaisser Muhammad* [Mahomet, ndlr].


Ou alors il faudrait les virer ds qu'on s'aperoit qu'il ne sont pas compatible avec la France.
Si la version officielle est vraie, le gars est rellement fou, parce que c'est la chose la plus contre productive  faire, on voit des carricatures de Mahomet partout, a donne une mauvaise image des rfugis musulmans, etc.
Zemmour doit tre content

En 2020 en dehors du SARS-CoV-2 il n'y a pas beaucoup d'actualit et a risque d'tre la mme chose en 2021  ::(: .

----------


## Cincinnatus

> Ou alors il faudrait les virer ds qu'on s'aperoit qu'il ne sont pas compatible avec la France.


L, le problme, c'est : "tre compatible avec la France". a signifie quoi, tre compatible avec la France ? 
Si c'est tre tolrant, que faire d'un Zemmour condamn pour incitation  la haine raciale ? 

https://www.novethic.fr/actualite/so...ie-149054.html

Et Sarkozy (fils d'immigrant) qui ne savait pas ce qu'tait l'identit de la France, au point de devoir crer un ministre ddi (tout en rduisant les heures de cours d'histoire) ?
https://journals.openedition.org/conflits/10293

https://www.lefigaro.fr/actualite-france/2009/12/07/01016-20091207ARTFIG00335-tolle-contre-la-suppression-de-l-histoire-en-terminale-s-.php

----------


## tanaka59

Bonjour, 




> Il y a des parents qui n'ont pas trop aim que le professeur d'histoire gographie montre des caricatures :
> L'enseignant dcapit avait montr des caricatures et "demand aux lves musulmans de sortir" pour ne pas les choquer, selon un parent d'lve


Parfois on se demande , est ce que c'est pas plutt les parents les qu'on doit renvoyer  l'cole. 

---

Dans cette acabit des cours de morale et sociale

Je me souvients de mes annes lyces dans les annes 2000. Les profs d'histoires go nous disaient tout le temps que les l'EC (ducation civique) a tellement t dilu/malax/broy et chang dappellation (devenu ECJS puis ECJSM) ... qu'on en faisait dans les cours d'histoire et de go par manque de temps et d'heure dispos sur les planning. En gros une genre de matire four tout ... 

ducation civique (anciennement EC)
puis devenue ECJS
ducation civique juridique et sociale
puis devenue ECJSM
ducation civique juridique et sociale et morale 

A un moment c'est  se demander ou en arrivera le gouvernement dans le nom de la matire  ::?:  ? On va ajouter " socitale " ou "religieux" pour faire chic ?

Le problme de ne vient pas de lenvironnement scolaire. Il vient de l'environnement familiale et priv ... La l'cole et l'tat n'ont aucune influence ...




> On devrait arrter d'accueillir des migrants :
> L'assaillant de Conflans, un rfugi tchtchne de 18 ans qui ne parlait pas beaucoup
> 
> Ou alors il faudrait les virer ds qu'on s'aperoit qu'il ne sont pas compatible avec la France.
> Si la version officielle est vraie, le gars est rellement fou, parce que c'est la chose la plus contre productive  faire, on voit des carricatures de Mahomet partout, a donne une mauvaise image des rfugis musulmans, etc.
> Zemmour doit tre content
> 
> En 2020 en dehors du SARS-CoV-2 il n'y a pas beaucoup d'actualit et a risque d'tre la mme chose en 2021 .


Une famille vient en France pour X ou Y raison car le pays d'origine les chasse ou les menace. 

Une fois en France tu as un problme dintgration avec la famille en question . Entre temps elle a obtenu la nationalit franaise. Elle a eu des enfants (qui eux sont franais car ns en France, le droit du sol).

Le descendants que sont les enfants se retrouvent en position de har le systme et la France. Quitte a commettre les pires atrocits. 

Il n'y a pas 36 solutions : 

> la prison : qui fait pire que mieux en terme d'idologie et "d'inculcation" de valeur de haine ...
> supprimer la nationalit franaise : la personne est majeur donc ne en France , on la rend apatride et sa famille aussi ? d'un point de vu droit international c'est parfaitement illgal.

La France a eu de nombreux cas prcdant ou elle expulse et au final , le pays ou l'on renvoie nous fait un joli retour  l'envoyeur . Vous m'excuserez de l'expression c'est en gros " que la France gre ses merdes " .

A faire toujours la politique de l'autruche la France paye ces annes d'inertie et de "on regarde pas le problme en face". Maintenant au pied du mur ... Je vous laisse imaginer les solutions ...

---

Les solutions proposes par certains politiques tel que le "bagne" . En gros des prisons de trs hautes scurits, avec isolement gographiques et / ou naturel demande un encadrement monstrueux ... police, arme, mdecin de toutes corporations ...

L'opinion publique est il prt  voir fleurir des "bagnes" avec tous les "parias" et "dchets" de la socit ? Moralement c'est "acceptable" pour l'opion publique pour les grands criminels. Politiquement c'est trs dlicats ... En gros des goulags versions russes ou camps d'internements chinois ?  ::?:

----------


## ABCIWEB

> On n'a pas dit qu'ils taient totalement incomptents, c'est juste que, travailler pour l'intrt gnral, ils ne _savent_ pas faire. 
> Nommer les copains  des postes rmunrateurs, ok, prendre les dcisions qui sont bnfiques au plus grand nombre, c'est hors de leurs capacits. Ils ont pour beaucoup une vision du monde limite  _leur_ monde.


Oui, cela me rappelle un reportage de Daniel Mermet sur les Yes man, des activistes qui dnonaient le nolibralisme par la caricature. C'est instructif de voir ce que les dcideurs sont prt  accepter au nom du nolibralisme et jusqu' quel point la notion de bien commun et d'intrt gnral leur est totalement tranger. Par exemple : 



> En se faisant passer pour des intervenants de l'OMC, ils ont entre autres prononc des discours satiriques sur la privatisation du march des votes et sur l'apologie de l'esclavage  domicile, lesquels n'ont pas suscit de raction particulire de la part des spectateurs et participants prsents, si ce n'est des remerciements.


Enfin bref, allez voir le lien sur Wiki si vous ne connaissez pas, a vaut des points. Et donc Mermet les avaient reu pour parler entre autre de leur canulard sur "La fin de l'OMC" :



> Sydney, ils expliquent que l'OMC a compris que la mondialisation qu'elle voulait avait pour consquence majeure de fragiliser les plus faibles. Par consquent, l'OMC va tre dissoute pour laisser la place  un organisme qui s'assurera que les entreprises soient responsables envers tous les citoyens du monde.
> 
> L'assistance plbiscite la dcision et met mme des suggestions pour la nouvelle organisation, comme celle de placer son sige dans un pays du Sud (certains pays ne peuvent pas se payer de bureaux  Genve, l o se trouve le sige de l'OMC).


En plus de la dernire suggestion cite, les ides fusaient de toutes parts pour amliorer des choses dans l'intrt gnral, simplement parce que les autorits suprieures reprsentes par l'OMC leur avait donn l'autorisation d'y penser.

Ces ractions contradictoires montrent qu'ils savent bien qu'ils sont pourris en suivant les principes du nolibralisme, mais comme c'est leur job, ils ne protestent pas ni n'mettent aucune rserve car ce n'est pas dans leur intrt en tant que salaris privilgis du nolibralisme. 

Cela me rappelle aussi bon nombre de personnes qui disent qu'elles ne respectent pas les limitations de vitesse dans le cadre de leur travail (sans aucun rapport avec des urgences vitales), comme si  le fait de travailler leur donnait tous les droits y compris celui d'tre un danger public.

Je ne suis donc pas tonn quand on dit que les nolibraux organisent volontairement le chmage en tant par exemple par principe opposs  la rduction du temps de travail. Un job difficile  trouver permet de transformer la plupart des salaris en mercenaires dcrbrs qui ne respecteront rien. Toute la thorie nolibrale va dans le sens d'un individualisme forcen. Et l'on nommera cela ensuite du pragmatisme, avoir le sens des ralits, alors qu'en fait c'est une barbarie organise.

----------


## Ryu2000

> a signifie quoi


Il y a peut-tre une solution pour identifier les rfugis qui reprsentent une menace.




> que faire d'un Zemmour condamn pour incitation  la haine raciale ?


Le problme c'est qu'il est devenu Franais par le dcret d'Adolphe Crmieux. Donc on ne saurait pas o le virer
Je pense qu'il va rester trs prsent dans les mdias, mme s'il accumule les condamnations.

Si il y a des problmes avec certains musulmans radicaux c'est que parfois il n'y a pas d'intgration, rien n'est fait pour faire aimer la France aux nouveaux arrivants.
Il faudrait qu'ils comprennent tous que plus il y aura d'attentats plus il y aura de carricature de mahomet.
Au bout d'un moment il faut arrter de s'nerver pour des dessins, il suffit de ne pas les regarder et a passe.
Moi par exemple je trouve aucun dessin d'Allan BARTE drle, donc je ne vais pas les voir et comme a j'vite du stress inutile.

La campagne de 2022 risque d'tre trs sioniste :
Professeur assassin : Manuel Valls voque "des milliers de radicaliss parmi nous"



> "Ils peuvent gagner si nous ne ragissons pas." Deux jours aprs l'attentat de Conflans-Sainte-Honorine, o Samuel Paty, un professeur d'histoire-gographie, a t dcapit, Manuel Valls tait dimanche l'invit du Grand rendez-vous Europe 1/Les Echos/Cnews. Pour l'ancien Premier ministre, le grand dfi auquel doit faire face la socit est "cet ennemi intrieur" que reprsentent les "milliers de personnes radicalises qui vivent parmi nous, et dont beaucoup sont des Franais".
> 
> Cette lutte, poursuit Manuel Valls, pourrait prendre "plusieurs annes". Et de prvenir : "*Ils peuvent gagner si nous ne ragissons pas, si nous laissons nos lchets gagner sur nous-mme.*"


Je trouve que les mdias et les politiciens en font un peu trop, alors ok c'est dramatique qu'un professeur se fasse assassiner pour avoir montr des dessins, mais il y a plein de gens qui tuent pour d'autres raisons stupides, il parait que rcemment un type de 25 ans  tu une jeune fille, on ne sait mme pas pourquoi. (bon c'est pas tout  fait pareil, parce que de l'autre ct il y a une histoire de radicalisation, de lavage de cerveau, de communaut, etc)

On n'a pas fini d'entendre parler de musulmans radicaux et de la politique isralienne.
Alors que le problme principal aujourd'hui c'est l'conomie, loin devant tout le reste. (certains pensent que c'est l'cologie, mais quand l'conomie se sera effondr, la production de gaz  effet de serre va drastiquement diminuer)

===
D'un ct je suis d'accord avec Schiappa :



> https://twitter.com/MarleneSchiappa/...21685080281094
> La menace principale, cest lislamisme radical. Je nai pas peur de le dire. Les musulmans sont les premires victimes de lislamisme.


Il y a plein de musulmans trs bien intgr, qui n'ont rien demand, qui se font amalgamer avec les terroristes.

----------


## David_g

> La campagne de 2022 risque d'tre trs sioniste :
> Professeur assassin : Manuel Valls voque "des milliers de radicaliss parmi nous"


C'est quoi une campagne sioniste ?

----------


## Ryu2000

> campagne sioniste ?


L dans le contexte, a veut dire qu'on risque d'entendre dans les mdias des gens qui vont prendre l'exemple d'Isral.
Des invits vont dire qu'Isral doit grer un problme de terroristes islamiste depuis longtemps.
Je vois bien un nouveau parti avec une jeune femme  sa tte, s'inspirer de la politique isralienne.
Ce sera encore pire qu'LREM, le PS et l'UMP.

----------


## foetus

> Je trouve que les mdias et les politiciens en font un peu trop, alors ok c'est dramatique qu'un professeur se fasse assassiner pour avoir montr des dessins,


Tu en es sr  ::whistle:: 
26 septembre 2020 : Attaque de Paris29 septembre 2020 : Tenue  correcte   lcolefin septembre 2020 (suite  l'attaque) : les mineurs isols [trangers]1 octobre 2020 : Eric Zemmour qualifie les migrants mineurs isols de "violeurs", "assassins", "voleurs"2 octobre 2020 : E. Macron prsente sa stratgie contre les "sparatismes", alors qu'un projet de loi doit tre prsent le 9 dcembre prochain.et peut-tre les policiers qui ont t percuts par des voitures.

Depuis 4 semaines, tu ne trouves pas que l'actualit hors COVID, et centr sur 1 sujet  ::zoubi::

----------


## Ryu2000

> 26 septembre 2020 : Attaque de Paris


J'avais compltement oubli cette histoire de pakistanais.
C'est bizarre comme parfois les attaques terroristes s'enchainent.




> 29 septembre 2020 : Tenue  correcte   lcole


Officiellement a parle de tenue rpublicaine, donc a n'a rien  voir avec les terroristes.




> 1 octobre 2020 : Eric Zemmour qualifie les migrants mineurs isols de "violeurs", "assassins", "voleurs"


Il va tre condamn, il ne fallait pas dire "tous".
Il est impossible de prouver qu'il n'y a pas au moins 1 migrant qui n'est pas un violeur dans le tas ^^
Une condamnation de plus ou de moins pour lui a ne change que dalle, il sera toujours prsent dans les mdias.




> et peut-tre les policiers qui ont t percuts par des voitures.


a c'est encore autre chose, l il n'y a pas d'histoire d'islam, l c'est juste que les dlinquants n'ont pas de limite.




> Depuis 4 semaines, tu ne trouves pas que l'actualit hors COVID, et centr sur 1 sujet


Oui ben justement ce ne sont que des sujets de merde.
J'en ai plein le dos de ces sottises de SARS-CoV-2 ! Aujourd'hui la maladie n'est pas si dangereuse que a. Le gouvernement met des grosses restrictions pour viter que les services de ranimations saturent, alors qu'avant 2019, ils taient rgulirement saturs.
Ils vont nous faire chier avec a peut-tre jusqu'en 2022, on ne sait pas. On est pas prt de refaire des gros festivals ni mme de rentrer dans un magasin sans masque.

En Nouvelle Zlande ils ont vaincu le virus :
En Nouvelle-Zlande, stade plein pour applaudir les All Blacks



> Dans un pays qui a de nouveau vaincu le virus, stade plein et supporters sans masque. Ce dimanche, plus de 46 000 spectateurs ont assist  la victoire des All Blacks face aux Wallabies (27-7), pour le 2me test-match de la Bledisloe Cup,  l'Eden Park,  Auckland. Aprs avoir contr une deuxime vague pidmique de coronavirus, la Nouvelle-Zlande a en effet lev ses restrictions sanitaires et peut se permettre d'accueillir du public, sans masque.


On est forc de porter un masque et les mdias nous saoulent avec des histoires de terrorismes, si a se trouve a va tre comme a jusqu'au lection de 2022. C'est vraiment une priode de merde et a ne va probablement pas s'arranger par la suite  ::(: 

=====
Pfff  ::(: 
Aujourd'hui l'actualit c'est la peur du SARS-CoV-2 et la peur de l'islamisme radical, pour l'instant l'anne 2020 n'est pas gniale.
"LA PEUR VA CHANGER DE CAMP": CONTRE L'ISLAMISME, MACRON PROMET "DES ACTIONS IMMDIATES"

Bon a c'est pas mal :
Darmanin va ordonner lexpulsion de 231 trangers fichs S, le gouvernement veut ragir vite



> Ces personnes, *fiches pour radicalisation terroriste et en situation irrgulire en France*, devraient tre expulses en priorit a dclar le ministre de lIntrieur dimanche. Un Conseil de dfense sest par ailleurs runi dans la soire pour apporter "des rponses concrtes et rapides".


a c'est n'importe quoi :
PROFESSEUR DCAPIT: MANUEL VALLS ATTAQUE LA "RESPONSABILIT" DE JEAN-LUC MLENCHON



> Une critique partage aussi par Aurore Berg (LaREM, ex-LR), qui a refus de se rendre au rassemblement, affirmant ne pas avoir envie "de se trouver aux cts de personnes qui ont cr un climat favorable  ces idologies, ou en tout cas ont cess de les combattre", a-t-elle dclar en citant les Insoumis Eric Coquerel ou Danile Obono.


Je n'ai pas bien saisi le rapport entre la France Insoumise et les terroristes, mais Manuels Valls, Valrie Pcresse, Aurore Berg en voient un.
C'est quoi leur plan ? Pousser des lecteurs LFI  voter pour le RN ?

=====
Edit :
PROFESSEUR TU: MLENCHON S'TONNE QU'ON AIT "ACCUEILLI DES TCHTCHNES QUI SONT LES PARTISANS D'UNE GUERRE CIVILE"



> "On a affaire  des fous et  des assassins, qui pratiquent des actes de terrorisme islamistes, qui salissent leur religion et nous pourrissent la vie", a dnonc dans un premier temps Jean-Luc Mlenchon.


Melenchon pourrait se faire condamner pour incitation  la haine comme Zemmour. Tous les tchtchnes ne sont pas comme a.
C'est quand mme super bizarre que quand on parle du bordel qu'il y a eu  Dijon, on ne parle jamais des dealers maghrbins, alors que ce sont eux qui ont provoqu et c'taient eux les plus arms

----------


## Ryu2000

Pure il dit n'importe quoi Darmanin...
Religion : Darmanin "choqu" par les rayons halal et casher dans les supermarchs



> Invit sur BFMTV mardi 20 octobre, *Grald Darmanin s'est dit choqu de voir des rayons de supermarch rservs aux produits halal et casher*. "a m'a toujours choqu de rentrer dans un hypermarch et de voir qu'il y a un rayon de telle cuisine communautaire, c'est comme a que a commence le communautarisme", a-t-il argument.


En principe il devrait tre trait d'antismite, comme elle :
Loi sur l'abattage rituel : une snatrice menace de mort



> "Se faire traiter d'antismite est une insulte  une parlementaire en mission", a-t-elle relev en indiquant avoir crit au procureur de Bourg-en-Bresse pour dposer une plainte contre le site responsable de ces insultes. Sylvie Goy-Chavent prcise que "les auditions avec les reprsentants des communauts musulmane et juive se sont toutes trs bien passes" pendant la mission. La proposition en faveur d'un tiquetage du mode d'abattage des animaux de boucherie est "une des 40 adoptes par les snateurs, au mme titre que l'tiquetage obligatoire du pays d'origine de l'ensemble des viandes brutes et transformes, dans le souci d'clairer les choix des consommateurs", rappelle la prsidente de la mission.


UNE SNATRICE VEUT INDIQUER LE TYPE DABATTAGE SUR LA VIANDE



> De son ct, la snatrice responsable de la mission, Sylvie Goy-Chavent, a t svrement prise  partie sur Internet,* certains taxant sa proposition d'antismite, allant mme jusqu' la menacer de mort*.


Quand on critique les produits halal et casher il y a des juifs qui s'nervent vite.

----------


## Cincinnatus

> Quand on critique les produits halal et casher il y a des juifs qui s'nervent vite.


Il y a des intgristes partout : 
https://www.francetvinfo.fr/societe/...ne_638985.html



> Aprs des menaces "d'intgristes [catholiques]", le mdecin de Vincent Lambert dmissionne


Quelles que soient les religions (ou les sectes le cas chant) les abrutis violents ne manquent pas.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Il y a des intgristes partout


L ce n'est pas une histoire d'intgrisme c'est une histoire de business.
Il parait que la production et la commercialisation de la viande halal est gr par des juifs.
Isla Dlice, les secrets du roi du halal
Isla Dlice => Zaphir => Jean-Daniel Hertzog

Recevoir des menaces de mort juste parce que tu demandes un peu de traabilit, c'est louche.
a n'aurait pas drang les consommateurs de viande halal et cacher un peu de traabilit

----------


## tanaka59

Bonjour, 




> Pure il dit n'importe quoi Darmanin...
> Religion : Darmanin "choqu" par les rayons halal et casher dans les supermarchs


Il y a quelques annes on appellait cela "saveur et tradition du monde" . L'offre de produit halal a explos . Certains politiques ont l'air choqu de le decouvrir ... Comme certains hyper au niveau local ont des rayons "polonais", "breton", "regionaux" ... C'est "marketing" .




> UNE SNATRICE VEUT INDIQUER LE TYPE DABATTAGE SUR LA VIANDE


Genre kasher , chacheroute , halal ? 




> Quand on critique les produits halal et casher il y a des juifs qui s'nervent vite.


Dans les uses et coutumes juifs/musulmans il y a des rites identiques ... Pourtant on est bien sur 2 appellations fondamentalement diffrentes. Il est prfrable de ne froisser personne  :;): .

----------


## Gunny

Appel  Darmanin : quand mme Ryu trouves que tu dis n'importe quoi, il est temps de se remettre en question.

----------


## el_slapper

> (.../...)Il y a quelques annes on appellait cela "saveur et tradition du monde" . L'offre de produit halal a explos . Certains politiques ont l'air choqu de le decouvrir ... Comme certains hyper au niveau local ont des rayons "polonais", "breton", "regionaux" ... C'est "marketing" .(.../...)


Ben oui. Ma femme polonaise a le droit  ses pierogi et autres ogrki kiszone, pourquoi les maghrbins n'auraient pas droit  leurs spcialits prfres eux aussi?

D'un point de vue business, c'est de la segmentation marketing. Rien de mal l-dedans.

----------


## Mat.M

Ne dites pas du mal de la Pologne car c'est un pays que j'affectionne particulirement...les villes sont propres et modernes , belles architecturalement parlant,l'inscurit est proche du zro et les femmes y sont trs belles  ::mouarf:: 
et puis il y a de grands espaces naturels et sauvages comme la fort de Białowieża o j'ai pass quelques jours.
J'aimerais bien m'y installer pour la retraite par contre le climat en hiver risque de me rebuter un peu..

----------


## tanaka59

> Ne dites pas du mal de la Pologne car c'est un pays que j'affectionne particulirement...les villes sont propres et modernes , belles architecturalement parlant,l'inscurit est proche du zro et les femmes y sont trs belles 
> et puis il y a de grands espaces naturels et sauvages comme la fort de Białowieża o j'ai pass quelques jours.
> J'aimerais bien m'y installer pour la retraite par contre le climat en hiver risque de me rebuter un peu..


T'es polonais toi ?  ::mouarf::

----------


## Mat.M

@Tanaka59 comme dirait Georges Moustaki mes souliers ont bien voyag et je suis toutes les nationalits  la fois....

modif de 10:44
je n'ai pas vraiment de racines je suis une personne de pense et de comportement erratique, un naufrag volontaire en somme  ::D:

----------


## el_slapper

> Ne dites pas du mal de la Pologne car c'est un pays que j'affectionne particulirement...les villes sont propres et modernes , belles architecturalement parlant,l'inscurit est proche du zro et les femmes y sont trs belles 
> et puis il y a de grands espaces naturels et sauvages comme la fort de Białowieża o j'ai pass quelques jours.
> J'aimerais bien m'y installer pour la retraite par contre le climat en hiver risque de me rebuter un peu..


Je ne dis pas de mal de la Pologne. D'ailleurs, ma fille adorerait y vivre (mais au prix des soins mdicaux, et avec les besoins mdicaux de mon fils, je reste en France  payer des impts, merci - a doit tre le seul dfaut, mais pour moi il est rdhibitoire en ce moment). Elle n'a pas pu y passer cet t, et elle tait toute triste. Ma femme prfre Montpellier, et mon fils ne connait que Montpellier. Et moi, je prfrais Paris. Chacun son truc.

Bon, aprs, a dpend des villes. Si tu vas  Świdnica, euh, comment dire,  part la place centrale reconstitue  l'ancienne, l'architecture, euh......restons polis. Ou encore Łdź, buerk. Mais Cracovie, Gdańsk, Giezno, Wrocław, Pszczyna, ouais, c'est mignon tout plein, et tu as des gastronomiques au prix d'un kebab. Il faut juste apprendre  prononcer tout a. J'y suis presque. Ca fait dix ans que j'y suis presque.

----------


## tanaka59

Bonjour, 




> @Tanaka59 comme dirait Georges Moustaki mes souliers ont bien voyag et je suis toutes les nationalits  la fois....
> 
> modif de 10:44
> je n'ai pas vraiment de racines je suis une personne de pense et de comportement erratique, un naufrag volontaire en somme


C'est good d'avoir une ouverture d'esprit sur le monde ^-^  ::D: 

---

Pour en revenir au COVID19/SRAS COV2 : 

Entendu ce matin  la radio France Bleu Nord et  la RTBF , un reconfinement envisag d'ici la semaine prochaine en Belgique : https://www.rtbf.be/info/dossier/chr...ne?id=10614523.

https://www.francetvinfo.fr/sante/ma...a_4151625.html

Le taux pour 100 000 habitants explose dans la mtropole Lilloise et ces environs : https://www.lavoixdunord.fr/882264/a...ont-celles-qui 

https://www.lavoixdunord.fr/882264/a...ont-celles-qui

> 1200 cas pour 100 000 habitants  Roubaix
> 975 cas pour 100 000 habitants  Tourcoing
> 700  800 cas pour 100 000 habitants  Lille

Les taux explosent aussi dans le Pas de Calais, en Province du Hainaut , en Flandres ... Il se murmure mme dans les couloirs des spcialistes que lagglomration Lilloise, Bruxelles, Anvers et une partie de l'IDF sont les pires taux d'Europe pour 100 000 habitants ... On dpasse les 1000 et au rythme ou l'on va on va dpasser les 2000 ...

Les hpitaux sont dj  saturation ...

Effet collatral et pernicieux des mesures de restrictions , d'aprs une tude 25% de la population du Benelux commence  souffrir de problme (mental, psychologique, motionnel, psychique ... ) ... Isolement, stress , dpression, suicide ... Personne n'en parle et on commence a tre en plein dedans ... 

https://www.rtbf.be/vivacite/emissio...rogramId=14811

https://www.rtbf.be/info/societe/det...er?id=10614552

----------


## Ryu2000

> (Perso je verrais bien comme pour les paquets de clopes avec des photos de cancers, des gros stickers sur les SUV avec des images de tornades, innondations, ou autres consquences du drglement climatique, avec en gros le message "la pollution tue ! ")


En parlant de grosses voitures :
Dj plus fort que Tesla : tous les Hummer EV vendus en 10 minutes



> Avec le futur Ford F-150 lectrique et le Tesla Cybertruck, le Hummer EV sera le seul reprsentant des pick-up lectriques. Il partage en tout cas avec son rival Tesla le got de la mise en scne et des effets d'annonce, visiblement. Toujours dans la guerre des chiffres, le Cybertruck aurait enregistr 650.000 prcommandes  mi-2020. L encore, un acompte de seulement 100 dollars permettait au client de rserver son auto... et donc  Tesla d'empocher 65 millions de dollars, en laissant simplement faire les fans de la marque.


Il y a eu beaucoup de prcommandes pour acheter une grosse voiture lectrique  112 000$.
Produire ce type de vhicule est une catastrophe cologique. (et si a se trouve on peut toucher des aides de l'tat pour l'acheter sous prtexte que c'est lectrique)

----------


## fredoche

En mme temps c'est le reflet de cette ralit, l'lectrique coute plus cher

En suisse, les Tesla foisonnent. Mais je vois aussi des Porsche lectriques, des BMW, des volvos

https://www.porsche.com/swiss/fr/mod...els/taycan-4s/

Comment se donner bonne conscience et des sensations fortes en mme temps  ::mouarf::

----------


## Ryu2000

> https://twitter.com/afpfr/status/1319979676144668674
> Le prsident turc Recep Tayyip Erdogan dnonce l'attitude d'Emmanuel Macron envers les musulmans de France et l'appelle  subir un "examen de sant mentale" #AFP





> https://twitter.com/afpfr/status/1320035860188942336
> L'Elyse dnonce les propos "inacceptables" d'#Erdogan contre Macron #AFP

----------


## tanaka59

Bonjour, 

A Paris les encombrements habituels et les contrles policiers provoquent des verbalisations  tord : https://www.bfmtv.com/police-justice...010250029.html

meute  Naples contre le couvre feux : https://www.leparisien.fr/faits-dive...20-8404745.php

Puis des mdecins prconisent des confinements :

> a partir de 19h et non plus 21
> par tranche d'ages ... les 18/30 ans , les plus de 65 ans ...
> le samedi et le dimanche

Mtro boulot dodo quoi ...

Bon a un moment  touffer la population pas tonnant que celle ci se rebif comme  Naples ... 

On est plus "en confinement" ... plutt en "assignation a rsidence"  ... garde  celui qui sort , c'est un vilain petit franais ...

----------


## Ryu2000

> Mtro boulot dodo quoi ...


Le gouvernement envisage de mettre en place des confinements locaux (ou un confinement gnralis), donc a pourrait finir comme en avril, il faudra une attestation pour sortir de chez soi.
Pour les mtiers indispensables : mtro, boulot, dodo.
Pour plein de gens : chmage partiel. (dodo)
Pour ceux qui bossent dans des bureaux : tltravail. (boulot, dodo)

Ils disent que les services de ranimations pourraient se saturer et que a provoquerait plein de morts. Il faut donc que la population se contamine moins vite et pour cela elle doit rester enferm chez elle.

Dans plein d'autres pays c'est pareil qu'en France :
Belgique : bars et restaurants ferms pour 4 semaines minimum, un couvre-feu mis en place dans tout le pays

Il faudrait que le virus mute dans des versions moins contagieuse (R0<1) ou qu'un traitement efficace se fasse valider.
Petit  petit on finira peut-tre par atteindre l'immunit collective (apparemment le SARS-CoV-2 fait moins moi mal la deuxime fois).

L'actualit n'est pas fun c'est "reconfinrent et islamisme".
Comment Macron est devenu la tte de turc d'Erdogan




> meute  Naples


Les Franais sont trs disciplins, il faut vraiment les pousser  bout pour que a parte en meute.  ::P: 
Pour le moment ils sont trs calme. Il n'y a pas eu de manifestation massive comme en Allemagne

----------


## foetus

> Dans plein d'autres pays c'est pareil qu'en France


 ::nono::   ::nono::  nous sommes le seul pays  21 heures. Les autres pays c'est au moins 22 heures (23 heures pour l'Allemagne, 22 heures en Belgique)
Mais, d'aprs ce que j'ai compris, en Allemagne, les restaurants/ bars/ ... prennent nom et adresse pour le traage : donc c'est diffrent d'1 pays  1 autre.

Mais il y a eu des dcisions de justice pour annuler la fermeture des restaurants  Berlin. Et des manifestations galement en Allemagne que les mdias franais ne parlent pas.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Les autres pays c'est au moins 22 heures


Oui, mais a c'est du dtail.
Je disais juste qu'il y a d'autres gouvernements qui ferment les bars.
Coronavirus : lEspagne vers ltat durgence, durcissement des mesures en Italie Les restrictions se multiplient en Europe

a va probablement repartir en confinement gnralis.

----------


## foetus

> Oui, mais a c'est du dtail.


Dtail, dtail  ::koi::  c'est E. Macron qui a dcid de cet horaire et cela flingue les mtiers de la nuit.

Tout le monde dit (restaurant, thtre, taxi, cinma) que mme 30 minutes de + aurait permis 1 "service" premire partie de la soire.

----------


## tanaka59

Bonjour, 




> nous sommes le seul pays  21 heures. Les autres pays c'est au moins 22 heures (23 heures pour l'Allemagne, 22 heures en Belgique)
> Mais, d'aprs ce que j'ai compris, en Allemagne, les restaurants/ bars/ ... prennent nom et adresse pour le traage : donc c'est diffrent d'1 pays  1 autre.
> 
> Mais il y a eu des dcisions de justice pour annuler la fermeture des restaurants  Berlin. Et des manifestations galement en Allemagne que les mdias franais ne parlent pas.


Mme en Belgique c'est du grand n'importe quoi ... Ici en Flandres interdiction d'tre dans la rue entre 00h et 05h ... Bruxelles et la Wallonie c'est 22h et 06h .




> Le gouvernement envisage de mettre en place des confinements locaux (ou un confinement gnralis), donc a pourrait finir comme en avril, il faudra une attestation pour sortir de chez soi.
> Pour les mtiers indispensables : mtro, boulot, dodo.
> Pour plein de gens : chmage partiel. (dodo)
> Pour ceux qui bossent dans des bureaux : tltravail. (boulot, dodo)
> 
> Ils disent que les services de ranimations pourraient se saturer et que a provoquerait plein de morts. Il faut donc que la population se contamine moins vite et pour cela elle doit rester enferm chez elle.


Mefiance , Mefiance ... On en parl dj il y a quelques  semaine(et malheureusement j'avais raison ...) :/ . On va droit vers un reconfinement ou des mises sous loches locales ... 

Je vois bien des grandes villes comme Paris , Lille , Lyon, Marseille, Toulouse et Bordeaux ou l'on doit rguler les entres et sorties de chaque TC / train / autoroutes ... Joli bordel en perspective pour 4  6 semaines ... 




> Dans plein d'autres pays c'est pareil qu'en France :
> Belgique : bars et restaurants ferms pour 4 semaines minimum, un couvre-feu mis en place dans tout le pays


C'est mme encore plus radicale ... caf, bar ET restaurant ! Sauf la vente  emporter qui est encore permise. 




> Il faudrait que le virus mute dans des versions moins contagieuse (R0<1) ou qu'un traitement efficace se fasse valider.
> Petit  petit on finira peut-tre par atteindre l'immunit collective (apparemment le SARS-CoV-2 fait moins moi mal la deuxime fois).


Pas rever on aura pas de traitement avant longtemps voir jamais ... Je ne serais pas aussi optimiste ... 




> L'actualit n'est pas fun c'est "reconfinrent et islamisme".
> Comment Macron est devenu la tte de turc d'Erdogan


Erdogan est un clown ... Il est surtout balaise pour faire de la comm'




> Les Franais sont trs disciplins, il faut vraiment les pousser  bout pour que a parte en meute. 
> Pour le moment ils sont trs calme. Il n'y a pas eu de manifestation massive comme en Allemagne


Cela ne serait tarder ... la pression et le ras le bol commence doucement et surment  "couver" .




> Dtail, dtail  c'est E. Macron qui a dcid de cet horaire et cela flingue les mtiers de la nuit.
> 
> Tout le monde dit (restaurant, thtre, taxi, cinma) que mme 30 minutes de + aurait permis 1 "service" premire partie de la soire.


On va finir par avoir une "France sou cloche" et une catastrophe pour l'conomie ... Le virus n'a pas de frontire et le raisonnement de la France et "nombriliste". 

Aux 4 coins de la France on nous bassine avec les fermetures de frontires qui ont t traumatisante. On nous bassine avec des euromtropoles et aucune coordination au niveau transfrontalier.

----------


## Ryu2000

> mme 30 minutes de + aurait permis 1 "service" premire partie de la soire.


C'est toujours mieux qu'tre totalement ferm.
Dans une semaine des dpartements vont entrer en zone rouge, donc plus de bars vont fermer  21h.




> Pas rever on aura pas de traitement avant longtemps voir jamais ...


Cette maladie touche des riches donc beaucoup d'argent est investit dans la recherche.
On ne sait jamais




> Il est surtout balaise pour faire de la comm'


En attendant l'image de la France se dgrade dans certains pays musulmans.

L des gens vont se faire laver le cerveau, ils vont devenir des terroristes, ils vont faire des attentats.
On va afficher des dessins de Charlie Hebdo partout, a va nerver des terroristes
Peut-tre qu'on vitera un nouveau Batclan avant les lections prsidentielles de 2022 si les salles de spectacles restent fermes ^^
En vitant que les gens ne se rassemblent on vite les gros attentats.




> Cela ne serait tarder ...


Des gens disaient dj a en avril ^^




> Le virus n'a pas de frontire et le raisonnement de la France et "nombriliste".


Ce n'est pas la France qui a ferm ses frontires en premier. Des pays ont ferms leur portes aux franais.
Le virus arrive dans une zone parce qu'une personne malade a travers une frontire.
Si en janvier on avait mis les gens qui arrivaient de Chine en quarantaine on aurait peut-tre pu viter la pandmie.

Quand une pidmie apparait quelque part il faut fermer les frontires. (*moins les gens voyagent, moins les virus ne se propagent*)




> Aux 4 coins de la France on nous bassine avec les fermetures de frontires qui ont t traumatisante.


a n'intresse que ceux qui vont souvent dans le pays voisin.

----------


## tanaka59

Bonsoir, 




> C'est toujours mieux qu'tre totalement ferm.
> Dans une semaine des dpartements vont entrer en zone rouge, donc plus de bars vont fermer  21h.


En dplacement ce jour en Flandres maritime j'ai constat la fermeture des caf , bar et resto ... ferm  100 % pour n'avoir  assurer aucun service drive et ne payer aucun employ ... C'est un spectacle bien dsolant  voir :/ 

J'ai d'ailleurs une personne de mon entourage qui devait "faire une opration commerciale" le 31/10 pour le dernier jour de son tablissement. Finalement "liquidation" le 30/09 a cause de la crise du covid et des mesures en Belgique.




> Cette maladie touche des riches donc beaucoup d'argent est investit dans la recherche.
> On ne sait jamais


C'est claire que la maladie touche riche comme pauvre.




> En attendant l'image de la France se dgrade dans certains pays musulmans.


L'image de la France  l'internationale est dj catastrophique ... 




> L des gens vont se faire laver le cerveau, ils vont devenir des terroristes, ils vont faire des attentats.
> On va afficher des dessins de Charlie Hebdo partout, a va nerver des terroristes
> Peut-tre qu'on vitera un nouveau Batclan avant les lections prsidentielles de 2022 si les salles de spectacles restent fermes ^^
> En vitant que les gens ne se rassemblent on vite les gros attentats.


Tiens  ce propos. Le confinement et la fermeture de tout ce qui est non essentiel date du vendredi 13 mars 2020 ... Vendredi 13 novembre 2015/2020 ? Cela ne rappelle donc aucune date ?

Avec la crise du covid les salles de spectacles et autres lieux de divertissement . Les hpitaux sont saturs de malade covid, manquerait plus qu'un attentat vienne mettre le bronx dans le systme mdicale. La se serait le coup de grce ... 

Rester sur ces gardes et faire trs attention. Cela peut trs vite draper ...  ::?: 




> Des gens disaient dj a en avril ^^


Donc il y a bien une deuxime vague. Donc un/des confinements vont forcement suivre . C'est mme dans la "logique des choses" ... 




> Ce n'est pas la France qui a ferm ses frontires en premier. Des pays ont ferms leur portes aux franais.


Avec du recule c'est critiquable et comprhensible  la fois. On veut prserver la sant des gens sur un territoire. Quand d'un autre ct on ne peut pas faire patir la sant "mentale/psychologique" des gens




> Le virus arrive dans une zone parce qu'une personne malade a travers une frontire.
> Si en janvier on avait mis les gens qui arrivaient de Chine en quarantaine on aurait peut-tre pu viter la pandmie.


En gros ferm la zone Schengen tait ncessaire des dcembre 2019 ... 




> Quand une pidmie apparait quelque part il faut fermer les frontires. (*moins les gens voyagent, moins les virus ne se propagent*)


C'est difficile dans la ralit. Car si les gens ne voyage pas , les marchandisent elles voyagent et celles ci peuvent aussi tre vecteur de maladie ... On a beau avoir les meilleurs protocoles sanitaires avec tout le barba de dsinfection ... Rien nempche des microbes de transiter ... Encore moins les animaux. 

On est pas  Hollywood , le risque zro n'existe pas.




> a n'intresse que ceux qui vont souvent dans le pays voisin.


A l'air de lEurope et de la "fin" des contrles aux frontires de Schengen depuis les annes 1990, on ne peut plus rsonner de la sorte. 

Je me fous de savoir ou tu habites. Par contre gardes une chose  l'esprit. 

Imagines un seul instant que ton dpartement soit sous cloche et que tu ne puisses ni en rentrer ni en sortir pendant des semaines , voir des mois ... je te laisse aussi imaginer les rsultats sociaux conomiques sur une population dans une sorte de "prison  ciel ouvert".

----------


## Ryu2000

> Finalement "liquidation"


Des nouvelles entreprises germeront sur les cendres de toutes celles qui auront fait faillite.




> C'est claire que la maladie touche riche comme pauvre.


Ce n'est pas a que je veux dire.
Je veux dire que a touche des pays riches, donc des tats qui ont les moyens de payer des traitements onreux.
Quand une maladie touche l'Afrique, les laboratoires ne s'investissent pas autant dans le dveloppement de nouveaux mdicaments.

Mais si on regarde aux USA, on voit que le SARS-CoV-2 touche surtout des pauvres. (c'est le cas partout, mais c'est plus facile  trouver des articles qui parlent des USA, quoi qu'il y aussi des articles sur les travailleurs trangers en Chine je crois)




> L'image de la France  l'internationale est dj catastrophique ...


C'est vrai qu'en ayant enchain Sarkozy, Hollande, Macron on a perdu beaucoup de prestige  l'international.
Mais l je parle de a :
Paris appelle  mettre fin au boycott de produits franais dans plusieurs pays du Moyen-Orient
On ne sait pas, a pourrait motiver des terroristes  venir en France pour faire un attentat.




> Les hpitaux sont saturs de malade covid, manquerait plus qu'un attentat


Je n'avais pas du tout pens  a.  :8O: 




> Car si les gens ne voyage pas , les marchandisent elles voyagent et celles ci peuvent aussi tre vecteur de maladie ...


En attendant moins il y a de personnes qui se baladent n'importe comment, moins il y a de contaminations.




> A l'air de lEurope et de la "fin" des contrles aux frontires de Schengen depuis les annes 1990, on ne peut plus rsonner de la sorte.


L on voit bien que si.
Les actions du Gouvernement



> 17 mars 2020 :
> conseil europen extraordinaire par visioconfrence ;
> **restriction des dplacements au strict minimum dans lUnion Europenne ;fermeture des frontires de lespace Schengen ;activation de la cellule interministrielle de crise par le Premier ministre.





> Je me fous de savoir ou tu habites.


Il y a plein de gens qui vivent littralement  la frontire avec des pays comme l'Espagne, la Belgique, la Suisse, l'Italie, l'Allemagne, le Luxembourg, l'Andorre, Monaco, et qui ne s'y rendent pas souvent.
Ce n'est pas pas parce que tu habites prs d'un pays tranger que tu t'y rends rgulirement.
Il y a plein de gens qui n'ont aucune raison d'y aller. Bon alors  la limite ceux qui habitent prs de l'Espagne vont acheter de l'alcool et du tabac, et peut-tre qu'il y des gens qui vont acheter de la drogue ou utiliser les services d'une prostitu en Belgique.




> Imagines un seul instant que ton dpartement soit sous cloche et que tu ne puisses ni en rentrer ni en sortir pendant des semaines , voir des mois ...


C'tait compltement le cas !
On n'avait pas le droit de sortir du dpartement.
C'est le protocole, il faut limiter les dplacements. C'est comme a qu'on lutte contre une pandmie, c'est la base.

Dconfinement: pourquoi avoir choisi un rayon de 100 km pour limiter les dplacements ?



> Lors de la prsentation du plan de dconfinement aux dputs, la semaine passe, Edouard Philippe a annonc que les dplacements  plus de 100 km du domicile [] ne seront possibles que pour un motif imprieux, familial ou professionnel.


Bref, la prochaine fois qu'une nouvelle maladie va apparaitre quelque part et va crer une pidmie, tous les pays du monde vont contrler les voyageurs qui seront pass par l-bas.
L'ide de quarantaine n'est pas nouvelle, tu enfermes les gens quelque part pendant un certains temps pour voir si ils dveloppent des symptmes, si ce n'est pas le cas, tu peux peut-tre les laisser entrer.
Les frontires sont un excellent outils pour ralentir la propagation d'une maladie.

----------


## Jipt

> [...] des mises sous loches locales ...


Moui, y a que l qu'on est bien, trs bien,  ::ptdr::

----------


## Mat.M

commentaire de l'actualit du 26/10/2020,les Macronneries cest fini...

il faudrait dire  Mr Erdogan d'arrter d'insulter le chef de l'Etat franais parce que Macron semble tre une bonne poire mais il a la possibilit d'appuyer sur le bouton de l'arme nuclaire..
et un sous-marin nuclaire de la Marine Franaise( il y a certainement un qui circule au fond de la Mditerrane le long des ctes turques ) qui lance un missile a peut faire vraiment mal pour un btiment de la marine Turque  ::mouarf::

----------


## Jipt

> commentaire de l'actualit du 26/10/2020, les Macronneries cest fini...
> 
> il faudrait dire  M. Erdogan d'arrter d'insulter le chef de l'Etat franais parce que Macron semble tre une bonne poire mais il a la possibilit d'appuyer sur le bouton de l'arme nuclaire..
> et un sous-marin nuclaire de la Marine Franaise (il y a certainement un qui circule au fond de la Mditerrane le long des ctes turques) qui lance un missile a peut faire vraiment mal pour un btiment de la marine Turque


Et les copains de l'agress ne se priveront pas de rpliquer ! Et a va faire encore plus mal...

Je rappelle que la dissuasion nuclaire n'est pas faite pour rgler les conflits de cour d'cole maternelle, hein !

----------


## Gunny

La diplomatie franaise a de bonnes ractions face  Erdogan : des remontrances officielles fermes, mais pas d'escalade inutile. Si on descend  son niveau, on a perdu.

----------


## DevTroglodyte

> En attendant l'image de la France se dgrade dans certains pays musulmans.


C'est juste de la com'. A part la Turquie qui se donne un air de puissance mondiale  peu de frais, les autres pays qui l'ont ouvert n'ont soit aucune visibilit au niveau de la politique mondiale ou mme locale, soit passeront  autre chose d'ici 1 ou 2 semaines. C'est assez difficile pour des pays se voulant "modernistes" ou ayant des politiques anti radicalisation de trop l'ouvrir sur une raction  une dcapitation d'un prof. Surtout si le pays o s'est droule cette affaire se trouve tre ton premier partenaire commercial.

----------


## Darkzinus

> La diplomatie franaise a de bonnes ractions face  Erdogan : des remontrances officielles fermes, mais pas d'escalade inutile. Si on descend  son niveau, on a perdu.


Pour une fois oui, je trouve les dclarations franaises fort  propos !

----------


## Ryu2000

> passeront  autre chose d'ici 1 ou 2 semaines


En attendant il y a des magasins qui boycottent les produits Franais au Qatar, en Jordanie, au Kowet, etc.

Manifestations, boycott, insultes Vives ractions au Proche-Orient aprs les propos de Macron sur les caricatures de Mahomet



> Au Kowet, une soixantaine de socits coopratives ont annonc un boycott des produits franais, a indiqu  l'AFP le vice-prsident de la Fdration des coopratives, Khaled al-Otaibi. "*Nous avons retir tous les produits franais,  savoir les fromages, crmes et cosmtiques des rayons"*, a-t-il revendiqu. Des images de fromages Kiri et Babybel retirs de rayons dans le pays ont circul sur les rseaux sociaux.
> 
> Quelque 430 agences de voyages du Kowet ont par ailleurs suspendu les rservations de vols vers la France, a indiqu  l'AFP le chef de la Fdration des agences de voyages kowetiennes, Mohammad al-Motairi. Enfin, l'Universit du Qatar a annonc vendredi sur Twitter le report de la semaine culturelle franaise aprs "l'atteinte dlibre  l'islam et ses symboles".


Est-ce que vous pensez au fromage la vache qui rit et aux ptes Panzani ? (bon au final les entreprises franaises exportent peu dans ces pays donc a ne change pas grand chose, c'est pas l'poque bnite o Peugeot vendait plein de voitures en Iran, jusqu' ce que les USA viennent tout bloquer avec General Motors)

Des citations que j'ai vu, Erdogan n'a rien dit de trs mchant
Des politiciens ont dit pire  Trump et il n'a pas fait de scandale. Macron aurait pu ne pas ragir. 

Il y a des musulmans qui ont l'impression d'tre systmatiquement stigmatis, et c'est vrai que statistiquement, aujourd'hui, l'islam est la religion la plus attaqu.
En plus ils sont nuls  chier les dessins de Charlie Hebdo et ceux du journal d'extrme droite danois Jyllands-Posten qui a tout commenc. Ils auraient pu essayer de faire quelque chose de drle.
Le Maroc condamne officiellement la publication de caricatures de Mahomet et interpelle la France

On voit des gens avec au moins 45 ans de retard :
Pour Franois Baroin, l'immigration en France devra tre rduite



> L'immigration en France devra invitablement tre rduite et matrise pour tenir compte du contexte politique, estime la figure LR Franois Baroin dans un entretien au Journal du dimanche. Le lien avec l'islamisme n'est ni immdiat, ni systmatique, ni automatique mais, avec les tensions sociales qui se profilent  cause de la crise, il est inenvisageable d'avoir la mme politique d'immigration, estime celui qui fut longtemps pressenti pour incarner la droite  l'lection prsidentielle de 2022, avant de renoncer  la rentre.


Sarkozy aussi promettait de faire baisser l'immigration en France et il n'a rien fait du tout.
Le chmage est dj trs lev, la situation conomique va continuer de s'aggraver, a ne sert  rien de faire venir plus de migrants.

----------


## ABCIWEB

> il faudrait dire  Mr Erdogan d'arrter d'insulter le chef de l'Etat franais parce que Macron semble tre une bonne poire mais il a la possibilit d'appuyer sur le bouton de l'arme nuclaire..


C'est certainement du thtre pour gagner en popularit. Cela montre tout ce que sont prts  faire les politiques pour masquer les rels problmes du pays et que les gens s'occupent avec des guerres de religions regroups autour de leur chef. Macron a aussi intrt de continuer la partie, c'est pas si souvent qu'il a des occasions d'tre populaire.

----------


## tanaka59

Bonsoir, 




> Je veux dire que a touche des pays riches, donc des tats qui ont les moyens de payer des traitements onreux.
> Quand une maladie touche l'Afrique, les laboratoires ne s'investissent pas autant dans le dveloppement de nouveaux mdicaments.


Pourquoi un PVD ou un pays pauvre ne trouverait pas la solution au vaccin ... Arrter de penser que les pays riches sont les seuls maitres  bord. Je bien Afrique du Sud, Inde, Bresil, Mexique ou Russie trouver un vaccin  ::roll:: 




> JMais si on regarde aux USA, on voit que le SARS-CoV-2 touche surtout des pauvres. (c'est le cas partout, mais c'est plus facile  trouver des articles qui parlent des USA, quoi qu'il y aussi des articles sur les travailleurs trangers en Chine je crois)


C'est vrai que les pauvres sont toujours en premiere ligne.




> On ne sait pas, a pourrait motiver des terroristes  venir en France pour faire un attentat.


Se serait bien la dernire des choses dont on a vraiment plus besoin ...




> Je n'avais pas du tout pens  a.


Par moment besoin d'enlever ces oeillires et savoir penser aux autres risques ... En ce moment on joue carrment avec la lave ... plus avec le feu. 




> Il y a plein de gens qui vivent littralement  la frontire avec des pays comme l'Espagne, la Belgique, la Suisse, l'Italie, l'Allemagne, le Luxembourg, l'Andorre, Monaco, et qui ne s'y rendent pas souvent.
> Ce n'est pas pas parce que tu habites prs d'un pays tranger que tu t'y rends rgulirement.
> Il y a plein de gens qui n'ont aucune raison d'y aller. Bon alors  la limite ceux qui habitent prs de l'Espagne vont acheter de l'alcool et du tabac, et peut-tre qu'il y des gens qui vont acheter de la drogue ou utiliser les services d'une prostitu en Belgique.


C'est trs rducteur comme raisonnement. 

En Europe les frontires sont un bazar monstrueux. Baerle Hassen / Duc entre Belgique est Pays Bas. Historiquement il y a eu aussi normment daberrations de dcoupages et de personnes qui ont refus de dmnager pour marquer correctement les limites. C'est particulirement criant entre Ireland et Royaume Unis, France/Belgique/Luxembourg/Allemagne/Pays Bas .

Quand une rue est  cheval sur 2 juridictions on met des barrires et des murs en btons pour empcher les gens de traverser la rue avec mirador ? 

Comme  Nicosie ou Jrusalem ?  

On peut aussi emmurer les btiments quand le pat de la porte est en territoire tranger et le trottoir en juridiction voisine ...

En Europe quand vous avez un frontire c'est pas comme en Australie ou USA. Pas de grande ligne rectiligne ... L'urbanisation est aussi un capharnam ... 




> C'tait compltement le cas !
> On n'avait pas le droit de sortir du dpartement.
> C'est le protocole, il faut limiter les dplacements. C'est comme a qu'on lutte contre une pandmie, c'est la base.
> 
> Dconfinement: pourquoi avoir choisi un rayon de 100 km pour limiter les dplacements ?


La juridiction France tant plus que merdique  contrler c'est surtout l'espace Schengen et les pays voisins qui devaient des le dparts verrouiller les postes frontires (aroport et port essentiellement ... ) . La voie routire est bien moins problmatique car en temps normal les postes frontires routiers de Schengen c'est avec la Russie, L'Ukraine et la Turquie ... donc en cas de verrouillage rtroactivement c'est pays ragissent de mme et filtre aussi. 

La limite du dpartement me fait doucement rire ...  ::mouarf::   ::ptdr::  . A la ville pendant qu'on y est avec un policier a chaque carrefour qui contrle chaque piton, cycliste automobiliste et dans les TC on contrle chaque mont et descente au grs des stations 




> Bref, la prochaine fois qu'une nouvelle maladie va apparaitre quelque part et va crer une pidmie, tous les pays du monde vont contrler les voyageurs qui seront pass par l-bas.
> L'ide de quarantaine n'est pas nouvelle, tu enfermes les gens quelque part pendant un certains temps pour voir si ils dveloppent des symptmes, si ce n'est pas le cas, tu peux peut-tre les laisser entrer.
> Les frontires sont un excellent outils pour ralentir la propagation d'une maladie.


A l'espace de Schengen, des USA ou de la Chine c'est dj mieux ... Pas  lchelle d'un pays isol ou c'est le cirque quand 30 pays font chacun un truc diffrent. 




> Moui, y a que l qu'on est bien, trs bien,


Lapsus revelateur  ::aie::

----------


## Ryu2000

C'est un peu le bordel :
Le prsident du conseil du culte musulman appelle les musulmans franais  "dfendre l'intrt" de leur pays



> Face  la campagne de boycott visant les produits franais, Mohammed Moussaoui, le prsident du Conseil franais du culte musulman (CFCM) a appel lundi les musulmans de l'Hexagone  "dfendre l'intrt" de la France. "*La France est un grand pays, les citoyens musulmans ne sont pas perscuts, ils construisent librement leurs mosques et pratiquent librement leur culte*", a-t-il dclar  l'AFP, alors que manifestations et appels au boycott se multiplient dans le monde musulman, notamment du prsident turc Erdogan lui-mme, aprs de rcents propos du prsident Emmanuel Macron sur l'islam.  
> 
> "*Nous savons que les promoteurs de ces campagnes disent dfendre l'islam et les musulmans de France, nous les appelons  la sagesse (...) toutes les campagnes de dnigrement de la France sont contre-productives et crent de la division*", a ajout Mohammed Moussaoui. Au sujet des caricatures, le prsident du CFCM souligne que la loi "n'oblige pas  aimer ces caricatures, elle leur donne mme le droit de les dtester", mais il soutient la position du prsident Macron qui, selon lui "appelle  ne pas renoncer  la caricature, toutes les caricatures, sous la pression des terroristes".


Caricatures : le Conseil des sages musulman annonce des poursuites contre Charlie Hebdo



> *Le Conseil des sages musulmans, bas  Abou Dhabi, a annonc son intention de poursuivre Charlie Hebdo et quiconque offense l'islam*, au moment o la France dfend la libert de publier des caricatures. Ce conseil, regroupant des dignitaires musulmans de divers pays, a dcid de mettre en place un comit de juristes internationaux pour poursuivre en justice Charlie Hebdo, a indiqu un tweet publi dans la nuit de lundi 26  mardi 27 octobre sur le compte de l'institution sunnite Al-Azhar, base au Caire.


Maintenant quand un p'tit con fait l'apologie du terrorisme sur internet, les sanctions tombent :
Haute-Sane : Un lycen de 16 ans en garde  vue pour apologie du terrorisme sur Internet



> Depuis la mort de Samuel Paty, *les autorits veulent montrer que, sur les rseaux sociaux, les messages soutenant le terrorisme ne passent plus.* Un lycen de 16 ans a ainsi t interpell dimanche  Lure en Haute-Sane et plac en garde  vue, aprs avoir post le 20 octobre sur Internet que  Quelconque mcrant souhaitant salir lislam mrite de subir le mme sort que M. Paty Allahou Akbar , a annonc lundi le parquet de Vesoul.


La menace terroriste  "un niveau extrme" en France



> En France, la menace terroriste a rarement t aussi leve. Aprs plusieurs attaques terroristes en moins de trois semaines - deux blesss rue Nicolas Appert devant les anciens locaux de Charlie Hebdo et la mort de l'enseignant Samuel Paty, dcapit par un jeune homme de 18 ans pour avoir montr des caricatures du prophte -, *les appels  la haine contre la France pullulent*. Ils ont notamment augment aprs les appels en faveur de la libert d'expression et de la republication de caricatures de Mahomet du prsident Emmanuel Macron, en plein procs des attentats de janvier 2015.
> (...)
> Le jeune homme est  inconnu  des services de police et de justice.  *Il apparat que cest une personne qui sest convertie et qui sest radicalise, mais qui nest pas issue dun milieu musulman* , a prcis le procureur. Un coran et du matriel informatique ont t saisis par les gendarmes.


Si plein de gens se font convertir et radicaliser, a pourrait finir en guerre civile en France.

Au lieu de lutter contre les consquences il faudrait lutter contre les causes, c'est  cause des gros patrons si il y autant de musulmans mal intgr en France, ils ont t utilis pour faire baisser les salaires et crer du chmage.
Les Franais et les trangers sont les victimes du systme. (ils pourraient marcher ensemble dans les manifestations gilets jaunes)

====
Cette histoire de professeur dcapit est une aubaine pour Macron :
Face  Erdogan, unanimit politique derrire Macron



> Une rare union nationale sest constitue autour du chef de ltat mis en cause par la Turquie,  lexception notable de lInsoumis Jean-Luc Mlenchon.


Maintenant il peut utiliser la stratgie classique qui consiste  souder le peuple contre un ennemi commun.

----------


## ABCIWEB

Salut,

Bon alors nous y sommes, re confinement pour un mois. On va attendre les dtails de mise en oeuvre au niveau des protections  mettre en place pour ceux qui n'y sont pas soumis, c'est  dire beaucoup de monde puisque les coles et les entreprises resteront ouvertes. Et tout devra tre prt pour lundi car si pas de changement au niveau de la prvention dans ces lieux qui restent ouverts, on ne voit pas trop comment ce pseudo confinement pourrait tre efficace,  moins que la grande majorit des contaminations se fasse dans les lieux qui vont fermer mais c'est peu probable.

Mon avis est que nous sommes dans une improvisation totale et que rien n'a t prpar, rien n'a t anticip alors qu'on voyait dj les chiffres remonter trs fortement depuis Aot/Septembre. En tous cas je viens d'entendre sur France Inter, un responsable dans l'enseignement dire qu'ils ne savent toujours pas ce qu'ils doivent faire de plus pour limiter les contaminations  l'intrieur des tablissements. En l'tat rien n'est optimal, ni aux niveau du nombre d'lves par classe ni des cantines. Ils n'ont que le week end pour se prparer et tout le monde est en vacances. Et ce sera la mme prcipitation/improvisation dans les autres structures et entreprises. Dans ces conditions, j'espre me tromper mais a sent pas bon, ni pour la sant publique, ni pour la dure du confinement.

----------


## tanaka59

Bonsoir, 

En gros c'est le cirque :

----------


## fredoche

Dormez tranquille brave gens, Macron et 200 000 flics veillent sur vous

Ils taient o avant ces connards :
https://odysee.com/@MKWhiteRabbit:3/...utres-annes:1

----------


## Ryu2000

> On va attendre les dtails de mise en oeuvre au niveau des protections  mettre en place pour ceux qui n'y sont pas soumis, c'est  dire beaucoup de monde puisque les coles et les entreprises resteront ouvertes.


Les entreprises fournissent solution hydraulique et masque, il n'y a rien de plus  faire.
Beaucoup d'entreprises vont accorder plus de jours de tltravail, peut-tre que certaines vont tre 100% en tltravail comme en mars, avril.
Reconfinement : le tltravail "gnralis", quels sont les droits et devoirs des employeurs et salaris ?



> *Le protocole national sanitaire dans les entreprises recommande le tltravail* et sappuie sur larticle L122211, qui reprend des circulaires de 2009 relatives  la pandmie de grippe H1N1. Larticle stipule qu"en cas de circonstances exceptionnelles, notamment de menace dpidmie, ou en cas de force majeure, la mise en oeuvre du tltravail peut tre considre comme un amnagement du poste de travail rendu ncessaire pour permettre la continuit de lactivit de lentreprise et garantir la protection des salaris".
> 
> Ce protocole, qui devrait tre  nouveau mis  jour  la suite de lallocution du prsident de la Rpublique, prsente le tltravail comme "*une solution  privilgier, lorsque cela est possible*" et *demande aux employeurs de fixer, dans le cadre du dialogue social, "un nombre minimal de jours de tltravail par semaine, pour les postes qui le permettent"*. Il "doit tre favoris par les employeurs, sur demande des intresss" et "autant que possible, pour les travailleurs qui, sans tre eux-mmes  risque de formes graves, vivent au domicile dune personne qui lest".


Il y a peut-tre des gens qui vont quitter Paris avant ce soir :
PLUS DE 430 KM DE BOUCHONS EN ILE-DE-FRANCE, PRS DEUX FOIS PLUS QUE LA NORMALE



> Les Franciliens sont-ils en train de quitter l'Ile-de-France *ou sont-ils partis faire des courses* alors que le prsident de la Rpublique s'apprte  annoncer ce mercredi soir de nouvelles mesures sanitaires? Le trafic avait aussi grimp en flche le 16 mars, quelques heures avant l'annonce du confinement au printemps.


Ils font chier ils vont encore emporter la maladie avec eux

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Ils font chier ils vont encore emporter la maladie avec eux


a, c'est un truc que je n'ai jamais compris dans leur politique. On a peint des dpartements en "rouge covid", dans lesquels on a mis des restrictions, mais, il a toujours t possible de sortir de ces zones en toute libert ! Donc, on a permis la circulation du virus d'une zone trs atteinte vers les zones moins atteinte ! Et, on s'tonne aujourd'hui que tout le territoire soit contamin. Ben, c'est pas difficile  comprendre. 

Les chinois avaient ferm la rgion de Wuhan. Interdiction d'en sortir ou d'y entrer. Pourquoi ne pas avoir fait pareil en France ?

----------


## halaster08

> Les chinois avaient ferm la rgion de Wuhan. Interdiction d'en sortir ou d'y entrer. Pourquoi ne pas avoir fait pareil en France ?


Pour le tourisme, Castex l'avait dit quand il a annonc le couvre-feu, il a inciter les gens a partir en vacances  la toussaint, on voit le rsultat, par chez moi c'tait rempli de toulousain et de marseillais qui louait pour le weekend pour viter le couvre-feu, rsultat forte hausse des contaminations alors qu'on tait pas trop mal avant.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Pour le tourisme, Castex l'avait dit quand il a annonc le couvre-feu, il a inciter les gens a partir en vacances  la toussaint, on voit le rsultat, par chez moi c'tait rempli de toulousain et de marseillais qui louait pour le weekend pour viter le couvre-feu, rsultat forte hausse des contaminations alors qu'on tait pas trop mal avant.


Je suis all aux Sables d'Olonne le week-end dernier (chez mon pre), il y a, prochainement le dpart du Vende Globe. Ben, il y avait une foule impressionnante aux alentours du port. Que des touristes, essentiellement, d'ile de France (zone Rouge carlate), alors que la Vende est encore une zone verte. Nul doute que a va changer de couleur prochainement. D'autant plus que Les Sables d'Olonne est une ville  fort potentiel de personnes  risques !  ::aie::

----------


## Ryu2000

> mais, il a toujours t possible de sortir de ces zones en toute libert !


En fait pendant un moment c'tait illgale et des familles ont quand mme pris le risque.
Il y en a qui ont parcouru des centaines de km sans jamais se faire contrler. (il est impossible d'arrter 100% des vhicules)




> Les chinois avaient ferm la rgion de Wuhan. Interdiction d'en sortir ou d'y entrer. Pourquoi ne pas avoir fait pareil en France ?


On n'a pas assez de policiers pour fermer toutes les frontires de tous les dpartements.
En plus les franais ne supporteraient pas qu'on les enferme dans leur dpartement carlate.




> Pour le tourisme, Castex l'avait dit quand il a annonc le couvre-feu, il a inciter les gens a partir en vacances  la toussaint


C'tait pas une communication claire, il y a des ministres qui disaient de faire attention quand mme.
Vacances de la Toussaint : le gouvernement dlivre un message contradictoire



> *Dun ct, le Premier ministre se veut grave, annonant lundi 12 octobre quil ne peut plus y avoir de relchement pour endiguer lpidmie de Covid-19.* De lautre, le secrtaire dtat au Tourisme incite les Franais  partir en vacances.

----------


## el_slapper

On va tous mourir, donc on passe d'un quart de confinement  un demi confinement. Notre CSE a runion en ce moment pour savoir  quelle sauce on va tre bouffs. Je ne cherche plus  comprendre. Je suis les ordres, et attend de prendre des coups.

----------


## Ryu2000

Si les nouvelles  propos du confinement vous fatiguent il y a d'autres actualits :
Attaque au couteau  Nice : au moins trois morts et plusieurs blesss, lauteur interpell



> Aprs un passage par la cellule de crise, le prsident de la Rpublique, *Emmanuel Macron, se rendra pour sa part  Nice en fin de matine*, a annonc lElyse.


Avec la bonne communication ce genre d'attaque peut faire remonter un peu la popularit de Macron.

Juste un peu de confinement pour rigoler :
 ::fleche::  Le reconfinement pourrait durer en ralit de 8  12 semaines
 ::fleche::  NOL: DELFRAISSY S'ATTEND  DES FTES DE FIN D'ANNE "DIFFRENTES", "EN PETIT COMIT"
 ::fleche::  Fter Nol et le Nouvel an lt prochain, le conseil dune infectiologue belge

----------


## bombseb

> Si les nouvelles  propos du confinement vous fatiguent il y a d'autres actualits :
> Attaque au couteau  Nice : au moins trois morts et plusieurs blesss, lauteur interpell
> 
> Avec la bonne communication ce genre d'attaque peut faire remonter un peu la popularit de Macron.
> 
> Juste un peu de confinement pour rigoler :
>  Le reconfinement pourrait durer en ralit de 8  12 semaines
>  NOL: DELFRAISSY S'ATTEND  DES FTES DE FIN D'ANNE "DIFFRENTES", "EN PETIT COMIT"
>  Fter Nol et le Nouvel an lt prochain, le conseil dune infectiologue belge


C'est rassurant  ::D: 
Ca sent la guerre civile en France... J'attend de voir les prochains mois aux USA aussi...

----------


## tanaka59

Bonjour, 




> Les chinois avaient ferm la rgion de Wuhan. Interdiction d'en sortir ou d'y entrer. Pourquoi ne pas avoir fait pareil en France ?


Le problme  l'chelle rside dans la conception urbanistique et territoriale. 

Les frontires en Europe sont tellement enchevtres qu'il est trs difficile matriellement de les matrialiser ... donc de les fermer  ::aie::  Matrialiser une fermeture administrative physiquement est plus que trs compliqus  ::aie::  

Venez  Baerle Hassen en Belgique et Pays Bas.  ::ptdr::   ::mouarf:: 

En Chine, en Russie , en Australie, En Nouvelle Zealand, Aux USA pour fermer un tat c'est simple. On suit une ligne gographique en ligne droit et la fermeture administrative devient physique . L'urbanisation sur ces territoires suit aussi une certaine concentration et pas une continuit comme en Europe.




> Si les nouvelles  propos du confinement vous fatiguent il y a d'autres actualits


Tu oublies la tentatives d'attentat  Avignon et le suspect abattu.
Les meutes  Vienne avec les Turcs et Armnien.




> Juste un peu de confinement pour rigoler :


C'est mme srieusement  envisager. Pas de Nol et Nouvelle An ni de fte des Rois Mages en 2020/2021 ...

On en rigole ... comme un deuxime confinement n'arrivera pas ... pardon un troisime. Rendez vous en Janvier / Fvrier pour un 3me confinement. 

Soyez rationnel .

Il y a quelques jours je pariai sur un reconfinement , j'ai vis juste.




> C'est rassurant 
> Ca sent la guerre civile en France... J'attend de voir les prochains mois aux USA aussi...


De manire rationnel , plutt des mouvements sociaux massifs et violent comme celui des gilets jaunes en plus importants. Avec de vrais pnuries et blocages  la clef ... Pas des blocages de pacotilles .

----------


## Ryu2000

> Ca sent la guerre civile en France...


Il suffit de ne pas amalgamer terroristes et musulmans et a devrait aller.
On pourrait voir a comme l'acte isol d'un dsquilibr.

Je ne comprend pas le projet, pourquoi aller tuer 3 catholiques ?
 qui est-ce que a profite ?
Parce que l du coup, mme des gros francs-maons dfendent les catholiques (ce qui est impensable normalement) :



> https://twitter.com/JLMelenchon/stat...71826834530305
> Je veux exprimer au nom de tous les insoumis de France nos condolances affliges et horrifies aux familles des victimes, mais aussi, je veux le souligner, *notre totale solidarit avec les catholiques de France*, menacs dans la pratique de leur foi.
> #Nice06 #Attentat #NotreDame


Ce genre d'vnement peut en effet nous pousser un peu plus vers la guerre civile, a rappelle que la France est catholique (le baptme de Clovis, les rois, encore aujourd'hui il y a des glises dans tous les villages de France, etc).




> J'attend de voir les prochains mois aux USA aussi...


Mme si Biden est lu, je vois mal pourquoi a partirait en guerre civile l-bas
Aprs c'est vrai que le gars est snile et ne dit que de la merde, mais les tasuniens noir ont l'habitude.
Un Noir n'est  pas noir  s'il vote Trump : Biden tax de racisme aprs une interview
Biden n'a pas encore gagn, on a encore de l'espoir d'viter le pire.




> En Chine, en Russie , en Australie, En Nouvelle Zealand, Aux USA pour fermer un tat c'est simple.


Bof Par endroit la frontire entre le Mexique et les tats-Unis est trs lgre.




> Il y a quelques jours je pariai sur un reconfinement , j'ai vis juste.


 ::ptdr:: 
a fait un moment que les mdias disent que le gouvernement envisage un reconfinrent, donc c'tait un peu facile de s'attendre  a ^^
a n'a rien d'une surprise on a t prpar psychologiquement.




> plutt des mouvements sociaux massifs et violent comme celui des gilets jaunes en plus importants.


Les gilets jaunes n'taient pas violent. Les casseurs (antifas et blackblocs) taient violent, la police tait violente, mais pas les manifestants (enfin sauf quand la police arrivait  les faire craquer, apparemment quand on te balance du gaz lacrymogne et qu'on te charge, a peut finir par nerver).

Il est possible que les franais restent calme. Mme si ils ont juste le droit d'aller au boulot et de consommer (ils peuvent commander des cadeaux de nol sur internet).

----------


## el_slapper

Bon, la RH a tranch. Demain, je tltravaille, et je reois une attestation  imprimer pour pouvoir retourner au bureau lundi.

Sinon, l'attaque d'Avignon n'est pas terroriste, a a t confirm plusieurs fois. a ressemble beaucoup  un suicide par procuration, d'ailleurs. La place de l'assaillant aurait t en hpital psychiatrique. L'attaque de Nice, en revanche, ne va pas calmer les esprits, ni d'un cot, ni de l'autre.  ::aie::

----------


## foetus

2 trucs que je viens d'apprendre  ::mrgreen:: 

L'argentine est confine depuis 7 - 8 mois - Et d'aprs les chiffres eux aussi ont 1 2ime vague

1 mdecin belge : On pourrait reporter les ftes de Nol au mois de juillet-aot 2021

----------


## MABROUKI

> a, c'est un truc que je n'ai jamais compris dans leur politique. On a peint des dpartements en "rouge covid", dans lesquels on a mis des restrictions, mais, il a toujours t possible de sortir de ces zones en toute libert ! Donc, on a permis la circulation du virus d'une zone trs atteinte vers les zones moins atteinte ! Et, on s'tonne aujourd'hui que tout le territoire soit contamin. Ben, c'est pas difficile  comprendre. 
> 
> Les chinois avaient ferm la rgion de Wuhan. Interdiction d'en sortir ou d'y entrer. Pourquoi ne pas avoir fait pareil en France ?


Bien vu. 
C'est  une vraie  quarantaine  ,une  vrai comme celle  de Marseille aux environs  de 1700,qui suite  la peste(dont le remde n'tait connu ) en ville ,fait interdire par les chevins toute entre et sortie de Marseille  (c'etait les  consignes en cas d'epedemie).
C'est  celle applique par les  Chinois  Yu-Han , et ensuite tendue  toute la chine 
Je pense (mais pas sur)  ce qu'a fait Taiwan et la Core  du Sud.
Cela  a 2  effets vidents 
1/ circonscrire le  foyer  pour mieux le  combattre
2/  eviter  la propagation de l'incendier   d'autres foyers
C'est  un peu la technique  du pompier face   un incendie de foret.

----------


## bombseb

> Mme si Biden est lu, je vois mal pourquoi a partirait en guerre civile l-bas


Parceque justement Trump a de grandes chances d'tre rlu, et les dmocrates ont dit qu'ils n'accepteront jamais le rsultat de l'lection dans ce cas l. 
Ils sont prts  mettre l'Amrique  feux et  sang pour lempcher de retourner  la maison blanche pendant 4 ans.

----------


## halaster08

> Parceque justement Trump a de grandes chances d'tre rlu, et les dmocrates ont dit qu'ils n'accepteront jamais le rsultat de l'lection dans ce cas l. 
> Ils sont prts  mettre l'Amrique  feux et  sang pour lempcher de retourner  la maison blanche pendant 4 ans.


C'est marrant j'ai lu exactement l'inverse moi

----------


## el_slapper

> Parceque justement Trump a de grandes chances d'tre rlu, et les dmocrates ont dit qu'ils n'accepteront jamais le rsultat de l'lection dans ce cas l. 
> Ils sont prts  mettre l'Amrique  feux et  sang pour lempcher de retourner  la maison blanche pendant 4 ans.


https://projects.fivethirtyeight.com...t/?cid=rrpromo

11% Trump, 89% Biden..... (et j'ai mis 538, les autres agrgateurs de sondages ne sont pas aussi gentils avec le prsident sortant)

----------


## David_g

Trump a malheureusement pas mal de chance tout de mme vu toutes les actions de justice en ce moment (et ses propres actions : demander  des gens limite milicien d'aller surveiller les bureaux de vote, l'US postal, demander  ses partisans de tenter de voter deux fois, etc).

je pense que personne ici ne pourrait comprendre si ces choses l (voter supression, etc) arrivaient en France. c'est un vrai parcours d'obstacle pour voter (du genre : salut, tu vas faire 8 heures de queue pendant un jour de boulot).

Exemple : Le texas tait en ballotage (choc pour le Old party) dans les sondages. Et bien , il vient d'tre autoris (par la cour) de n'avoir qu'une seule boite pour dposer ces votes par comt (y compris dans un de 4 millions de personnes).  Imaginez que cela ferait 1 boites de dpt pour tout Paris.

Entre tout a, et les diffrentes actions de Trump pour influer sur les lections, il a de fortes chances. On risque cependant de voir un Gore vs Bush puissance 10. Et si SCOTUS  l'poque avait clairement indiqu que leur dcision tait disons lgre (bonjour on applique celle l mais attention ne revenez plus vers nous en la citant). On voit Kavanaugh reprendre les ides de Rehnquist  l'poque (un peu comme pour prparer ses prochains votes) et avec l'arrive d'une nouvelle juge, on verra beaucoup de vote dmocrate disparaitre.

La seule bonne nouvelle, c'est le taux de participation qui devrait tre haut (mais bon pour en liminer une bonne partie au final).


Note : Election encore plus importante pour Trump d'ailleurs parce que cela aboutirait  la prescription de pas mal des poursuites qui attendent la fin de son immunit.

----------


## Ryu2000

> 11% Trump, 89% Biden.....


Les sondages de 2016 donnaient galement le parti dmocrate largement gagnant  ::ptdr:: 

De toute faon a ne nous concerne pas des masses, a ne va pas changer grand chose pour nous, sauf si Biden est lu et arrive  provoquer la 3eme guerre mondiale
C'est dommage qu'il y ait eu cette histoire de SARS-CoV-2 a a un peu ruin l'excellent bilan de Trump, mais a aurait fait pareil avec n'importe quel prsident, l'conomie allait forcment prendre cher.
En tout cas personnellement j'ai bien rigol quand j'ai vu les visages des journalistes se dcomposer quand Trump a t lu, j'aimerais bien revoir a ^^

C'est pas Hillary ou Joe qui aurait attaqu les GAFAM comme l'a fait Trump avec les histoires de monopole.
Google, Apple, Facebook et Amazon sermonns par les politiques amricains



> Ils ont trop de pouvoir , a assen demble David Cicilline, le prsident du sous-comit sur la concurrence. Et  ils vont certainement merger [de la pandmie] encore plus forts et plus puissants quavant .*  Si le Congrs ne force pas les Big Tech  tre quitables, ce quil aurait d faire il y a des annes, je le ferai moi-mme avec des dcrets , a menac le prsident amricain, Donald Trump, avant le dbut de la sance.*


Trump a fait revenir des emplois aux USA.
2018 :
USA: le taux de chmage des Noirs au plus bas
2019 :
Etats-Unis: Le taux de chmage amricain  3,6% approche son plus faible niveau en un demi-sicle

Trump a demand  la CIA d'arrter d'aider les terroristes en Syrie.
Je ne vois pas ce que Trump a fait de mal en 4 ans.
Bref, ce n'est pas le sujet (mais "four more years" quand mme).

========
Les gens qui vivent  Paris ne veulent pas y rester (et on peut les comprendre) :



> https://twitter.com/InfosFrancaises/...76090223288321
> PAGAILLE SUR LES ROUTES : Embouteillages monstres en cours en le-de-France. Plus de 700 km de bouchons cumuls sur les routes franciliennes,  quelques heures du confinement. #ConfinementSaison2





> https://twitter.com/InfosFrancaises/...26192782606336
> le-de-France : le priphrique parisien en dbut de soire. Jusqu' 736 km de bouchons ont t comptabiliss,  quelques kilomtres prs du record absolu de bouchons en IdF, qui date du 6 fvrier 2018. Ce jour-l nanmoins, il neigeait abondamment.


Le bon ct c'est que a va faire progresser l'immunit collective  ::ptdr:: 
Il y a des tudes qui disent que l'immunit ne tient pas longtemps, il y a des tudes qui disent que la maladie fait moins mal la deuxime fois.
Il y a plein de mutants et de variants, mais pour l'instant on ne dirait pas que des versions trs agressives circulent.

Il n'y a pas besoin de paniquer.
Coronavirus : Quel est le pourcentage de guris compar au nombre dhospitaliss ?



> *Il est d'ailleurs trs important de savoir que 98 % des patients infects par le Covid-19 s'en sortent au final et sans squelles, selon les scientifiques.*


Normalement "Selon les scientifiques" a ne veut rien dire car ils ne sont jamais tous d'accord, mais l a se tient.
Aprs a va tre chaud pour les obses, diabtique, qui font de l'hypertension, mais bon toutes les maladies sont dangereuses pour eux. Quand t'as dj 3 maladie grave, il ne vaut mieux pas choper la grippe.  :;): 

Le bon ct c'est que le confinement force les entreprises  dvelopper le tltravail, et peut-tre que dans l'avenir les gens n'auront pas  partir en le de France pour trouver du boulot. C'est un peu con de gaspiller autant d'argent dans le loyer.

----------


## Gunny

Voici le niveau o on en est : Reuters distribue des masques  gaz et des gilets pare-balles  ses journalistes couvrant l'lection US

----------


## el_slapper

> Les sondages de 2016 donnaient galement le parti dmocrate largement gagnant


Avec 30% de chances pour Trump  deux jours du scrutin.

Je ne dis pas qu'il va perdre, je dis que parler d'une victoire _probable_ de sa part est excessif. Le COVID lui a fait beaucoup de tort (sans a, il ne serait pas mal pla, en effet).

----------


## Ryu2000

> Voici le niveau o on en est


Better safe than sorry.
C'est pas parce que tu prvois quelque chose que tu vas en avoir besoin.




> Avec 30% de chances pour Trump  deux jours du scrutin.


a dpend des sondages,  quelque heures de l'lection des sondages disaient qu'Hillary avait 97% de chance de gagner l'lection.
Si Biden gagne, tant pis a va repartir sur la ligne Bush/Obama.

----------


## DevTroglodyte

> De toute faon a ne nous concerne pas des masses, a ne va pas changer grand chose pour nous


Oui, le rsultat des lections dans la premiere puissance mondiale ne va pas changer grand chose chez nous, en effet  ::roll::  Si trump est rlu, les conservateurs identitaires et les complotistes ne vont plus se sentir pisser et vont encore plus nous les briser. Bon en effet, pour toi a ne va pas changer grand chose.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Si trump est rlu, les conservateurs identitaires


On s'en fout ils sont aux USA.
Le problme c'est l'aprs Trump, il sera intressant de voir si la personne qui va lui succder va saboter son travail ou va garder des trucs (protectionnisme et lutte contre le monopole des plus grosses entreprises).

Nous on doit encore survivre  2 ans de Macron pour ensuite avoir encore pire que lui
Je prfre Macron  Biden quand mme, il ne faut pas dconner.

----------


## DevTroglodyte

> On s'en fout ils sont aux USA.


Je te parle des notres. Qui sont d'ailleurs bien influencs par ceux d'outre atlantique.

----------


## pmithrandir

Pour rpondre  abciweb sur le pseudo confinement... Je pense que la cible est toujours l mme... tuer toutes les occasions de transmission du virus.

En gros, tous les gens qui continue  se faire la bise a embrasser leur petits enfants etc... depuis des mois. Empcher les jeunes de s encanailler  droite et  gauche parce qu Ils ne risquent presque rien.

Mais honntement je pense que le problme des jeunes tait rsolu par le couvre feu qui tuait toutes les possibilit de soire et de relchement. La on vise les babyboomer qui n ont pas compris que  60 70 ans ils sont l cible principale et qui continue  vivre comme avant... parce qu ils qu il sont jeune.

J'ai trouv un bien plus grand respect des rgles de distanciation sociale chez les 25 45 ans que chez les 45 70 que je ctoie. Peut etre l habitude plus grande des interdits.( sida...)


Le but du gouvernement n tant pas de limiter les morts au maximum, mais de rester dans une proportion de malade grable par le systme de sant et avec une proportion de mort acceptable pour la population.
1 million de morts, c est inacceptable.

100 000 je pense que tout le monde y est dj prpar.
Avec les morts conomiss sur les autres stats... Je pense que l on arrivera en dessous de ce seuil  l t, ce qui sera un succs pour le gouvernement.

----------


## Cincinnatus

> J'ai trouv un bien plus grand respect des rgles de distanciation sociale chez les 25 45 ans que chez les 45 70 que je ctoie. Peut etre l habitude plus grande des interdits.( sida...)
> [...]
> 1 million de morts, c est inacceptable.
> 
> 100 000 je pense que tout le monde y est dj prpar.


Pour ma part, j'ai constat chez des 25-45 des aprs-midi barbecue ou des soires, pendant le confinement, des soires  +10 pendant le couvre-feu (jusqu' minuit)... Et pas discrtement (dans la cour quelque soit le temps).
Dans le mtro (lillois) j'ai crois des jeunes (<= 20 ans) avec le masque au menton.  ::mur:: 
Pas un seul contrle n'a eu lieu. 

Pour ce qui est des morts, tant que a reste des chiffres, a touche peu de personnes. Mais quand les gens sont touchs, c'est trop tard pour se rendre compte qu'il fallait viter de faire n'importe quoi.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Je te parle des notres.


Je ne vois pas ce que a change
Que des gens sont content parce que Trump est lu ou que des gens soient content parce que Biden est lu, je ne vois pas en quoi a aurait un impact, il faut s'en foutre de ce que pense les autres.
Bon ok c'est un peu pnible les "_Youpi Biden est lu ! Maintenant tout ira mieux pour les noirs, les lgbt, les migrants, les femmes, l'environnement ! Trump tait tellement mchant  Bouhouhou . Grce  Biden le monde est sauv, j'ai tellement d'espoir dans le futur, tout ira bien  partir de maintenant, il n'y aura plus de guerre ce sera la paix entre tous les peuples et toutes les entreprises_ " mais il faut vivre avec.
Il y a des gens qui rvent compltement et ben tant pis pour eux !
Certaines personnes tiennent des propos dlirant mais il faut les ignorer, par exemple : Luc Ferry: Pour une croissance infinie dans un monde fini.

Oui, Emmanuel Macron avait bien dit :  Nous serons prts en cas de deuxime vague 



> Selon la spcialiste, toutefois, cest la mthode du gouvernement qui cloche, et non les moyens :  *Le systme actuel est inefficace. Le nombre de cas connus chaque jour sous-estime normment ltendue de lpidmie. Les pays qui ont test largement autour des cas au dbut de lpidmie ont eu peu de morts. Pour trouver et isoler les porteurs asymptomatiques, il faut tester massivement la population.*  Et de conclure :  Tester les 65 millions dhabitants de France en quinze jours, oui, cest faisable.


Pierre Larrouturou, en grve de la faim : Macron ne veut pas que lUE taxe les spculations



> Quand vous et moi on fait des courses, on paye la TVA, la taxe sur la valeur ajoute. En France la TVA normale, elle est  20%. Cest le cas pour le tlphone avec lequel je vous parle. Pour les produits alimentaires, et ce qui est indispensable, on a mis une TVA plus faible, afin que les mnages trs modestes puissent quand mme manger. Mais mme pour ce qui est indispensable, il faut payer 5,5% de TVA. *Aujourdhui, si vous allez sur les marchs financiers, que vous achetez des actions et des obligations, la taxe cest 0%. Zro.* Cest quand mme choquant de se dire quun SDF doit payer 5,5% de TVA pour contribuer au fonctionnement des services publics, mais que quelquun, qui souvent gagne bien sa vie, ne paye rien quand il va sur les marchs financiers. Lide de la taxe sur les transactions financires, cest de demander un petit effort. *Chaque fois quon achte des actions, on payerait 0,1%, et 0,01% de taxe sur les obligations ou le trading  haute frquence. Cest vraiment pas norme, mais  la fin de lanne a fait environ 50 milliards, daprs les chiffres de la Commission europenne.* Cinquante milliards de plus, chaque anne, sans demander un centime au citoyen. a fait un bon paquet daides pour les hpitaux, la recherche, le climat

----------


## ABCIWEB

> Pour rpondre  abciweb sur le pseudo confinement... Je pense que la cible est toujours l mme... tuer toutes les occasions de transmission du virus.
> 
> En gros, tous les gens qui continue  se faire la bise a embrasser leur petits enfants etc... depuis des mois. Empcher les jeunes de s encanailler  droite et  gauche parce qu Ils ne risquent presque rien.
> 
> Mais honntement je pense que le problme des jeunes tait rsolu par le couvre feu qui tuait toutes les possibilit de soire et de relchement. La on vise les babyboomer qui n ont pas compris que  60 70 ans ils sont l cible principale et qui continue  vivre comme avant... parce qu ils qu il sont jeune.
> 
> J'ai trouv un bien plus grand respect des rgles de distanciation sociale chez les 25 45 ans que chez les 45 70 que je ctoie. Peut etre l habitude plus grande des interdits.( sida...)


Cela ne m'intresse pas de faire des distinctions suivant les tranches d'ge. Bien sr qu'il y a eu des manquements dans toutes les catgories, comme disait Brassens, "le temps ne fait rien  l'affaire, quand on est con on est con". 

Le problme est justement de vouloir opposer les uns aux autres, c'est ce que tu fais et c'est ce que martle le gouvernement en continu avec son slogan "9 morts sur 10 ont plus de 65 ans". Il est bien vident qu'avec ce slogan les plus jeunes se sentent moins concerns, ce qui favorise videmment la propagation du virus. Or comment dire qu'on lutte efficacement contre la propagation d'un virus qui se diffuse dans toutes les catgories d'ge quand on cible uniquement une catgorie ? 

Cela n'a pas de sens. Et d'autant moins de sens que si peu de jeunes ou de moins vieux risquent de mourir, c'est parce que bon nombre d'entre eux auront une forme bnigne, mais aussi parce que ceux qui ont besoin de soins ont une meilleure chance de survie. Or si les hpitaux sont saturs, ceux qui auront besoin de soins - sans parler de soins intensifs en ranimation - n'y auront plus accs et la mortalit gnrale va remonter toute tranche d'ge confondue.

Ce slogan est donc irresponsable tant pour viter la propagation du virus que pour limiter sa mortalit. 

Mais bon c'est le principe du nolibralisme de vouloir opposer les uns aux autres pour viter de traiter un problme dans son ensemble, et ils n'en changent pas, y compris pour une pandmie.




> Le but du gouvernement n tant pas de limiter les morts au maximum, mais de rester dans une proportion de malade grable par le systme de sant et avec une proportion de mort acceptable pour la population.


C'est mal barr, les hpitaux ne sont pas loin d'tre saturs puisque le plan blanc niveau 2 est dclench dans bon nombre d'hpitaux, et nous en sommes au dbut du confinement qui n'est que partiel. 




> 100 000 je pense que tout le monde y est dj prpar.
> Avec les morts conomiss sur les autres stats... Je pense que l on arrivera en dessous de ce seuil  l t, ce qui sera un succs pour le gouvernement.


Heu non, ce n'est pas qu'une histoire de nombre, c'est aussi une question de mthode. Tu oublies Macron qui incite les gens  sortir (sa sortie au thtre) peu de temps avant le confinement, les lections la veille du confinement, les masques inutiles/utiles/inutiles/utiles, la pression sur les salaris du BTP lors du premier confinement pour qu'ils aillent travailler mme en absence de protection, ce slogan "9 morts sur 10..." qui fait des discriminations qui se rpercutent sur les mesures de prvention et donc sur la propagation gnrale du virus, le manque total d'anticipation pour prparer et annoncer le confinement toujours en catastrophe alors qu'on avait des chiffres inquitants bien avant et une exprience prcdente.

Un nombre ne veut rien dire en soi, peut tre n'importe quel gouvernement n'aurait pas fait pire, nanmoins c'est ton seul critre pour parler de succs, cela n'a pas de sens.

----------


## pmithrandir

Le nombre final sera la principale mthode d valuation des gouvernements. a se voit dj. Quand certains pays sont  700 morts pour 100k, d autres  250... le dirigeants des premiers passent un sale quart d heure.

Aprs, mon propos n etait pas d opposer les population, mais de dire que dans toutes on trouve des comportement irrationnels. Et a m tonne beaucoup de la part de certains.

Pour moi avant 30 ans, si tu respectes les rgles c est par pragmatisme, par esprit citoyen, pour protger tes proches... Mais pas pour soit directement.

A 30 45 tu protges tes parents, tu es citoyen et tu te dis... soyons intelligent.

De 45  65 tu commences  bosser pour toi. Citoyen peut etre, mais a sent le roussi pour toi aussi. C est que 1% mais c est dj pas mal.

Au del, tu te protges d abord toi. Tu es dans la population  risque maximum 4  8%...

Pour moi l effort est bien plus simple plus tu vieillis. 
Un jeune devra rprimer tous ses besoins sociaux, physique( sport) sexuel, ducatif... pour un risque inexistant pour lui. Je comprend que a ne soit pas facile  accepter.



Surtout que les jeunes auraient au contraire tout intrt  faire circuler le virus au maximum

Immunit collective atteinte rapidement
Vieux limins, logement disponible, hritage qui tombe, boulot disponible, retraites plus en dficit... C est des promesses de lendemain plus facile pour eux...

----------


## tanaka59

Bonsoir, 

Nouveau Lockdown en Belgique pour 6 semaines (mme mesure qu'en France en terme de restriction, sauf l'attestation dont la Wallonie aurait bien voulu) : https://www.sudinfo.be/id272970/arti...-voici-tout-ce , https://www.sudinfo.be/id272976/arti...-isolees-voici 
Mme chose au Luxembourg : https://actu.fr/societe/coronavirus/..._37146082.html , https://www.rtbf.be/info/societe/det...eu?id=10620687

En France je table aussi sur un prolongement des mesures comme en Belgique de 2  3 semaines jusqu'aux vacances de Noel.

----------


## ABCIWEB

> Le nombre final sera la principale mthode d valuation des gouvernements.


Oui c'est comme pour les chiffres du chmage trafiqus pour dire que tout va bien et que l'on se rapproche du plein emploi, comme si tous ceux qui travaillent  temps partiel taient  l'abri du besoin. Bien entendu que les gouvernements vont utiliser des chiffres et les mettre en avant, on verra si c'est suffisant pour convaincre. Au del des chiffres il y a la mthode, l'approche, la philosophie, les projections que l'on peut faire pour juger des capacits de gouvernance pour traiter les problmes.




> Aprs, mon propos n etait pas d opposer les population, mais de dire que dans toutes on trouve des comportement irrationnels. Et a m tonne beaucoup de la part de certains.


Oui l on est d'accord, cela m'tonne juste un peu moins que toi.





> Pour moi avant 30 ans, si tu respectes les rgles c est par pragmatisme, par esprit citoyen, pour protger tes proches... Mais pas pour soit directement.
> 
> A 30 45 tu protges tes parents, tu es citoyen et tu te dis... soyons intelligent.
> 
> De 45  65 tu commences  bosser pour toi. Citoyen peut etre, mais a sent le roussi pour toi aussi. C est que 1% mais c est dj pas mal.
> 
> Au del, tu te protges d abord toi. Tu es dans la population  risque maximum 4  8%...


Tu fais toujours la mme erreur et tu n'es pas le seul, de considrer ces chiffres comme dfinitifs. Or ces chiffres sont valables tant que les hpitaux ne sont pas saturs et que tout ceux qui ont besoin de soins (vieux ou moins vieux) peuvent tre traits.




> Un jeune devra rprimer tous ses besoins sociaux, physique( sport) sexuel, ducatif... pour un risque inexistant pour lui. Je comprend que a ne soit pas facile  accepter.


Je n'ai pas dit que c'tait facile, mais entre le fait de respecter un minimum de prcautions et n'en respecter aucune, cela peut faire une grande diffrence  l'arrive, surtout sur la vitesse globale de propagation du virus. Le discours rcurrent du gouvernement avec ses "9 morts sur 10 ont plus de 65 ans", est interprt par "si j'ai moins de 30 ans, c'est open bar" donc videmment le virus allait se propager  toute allure, et comme ces jeunes ont des parents et souvent des grand parents, se rpandre parmi toute la population.

Le dconfinement a t totalement rat. Et selon moi, il aurait fallu faire un second confinement plus strict (par exemple en fermant les collges et les lyces pour viter la contamination des parents) au moins pour un mois afin d'avoir plus de chances de ne pas saturer les hpitaux, quitte  l'assouplir au fur et  mesure des vnements. Il y a de plus en plus de personnel soignant malade ou fatigu, d'autres qui ont dmissionn, ce n'tait pas le moment de prendre des risques d'autant plus que les mdecins annoncent une deuxime vague pire que la premire. Enfin on verra bien, mais ce gouvernement ne me rassure pas du tout sur ses comptences, on l'a constat bien avant la pandmie et cela ne s'arrange pas avec.





> Surtout que les jeunes auraient au contraire tout intrt  faire circuler le virus au maximum
> 
> Immunit collective atteinte rapidement
> Vieux limins, logement disponible, hritage qui tombe, boulot disponible, retraites plus en dficit... C est des promesses de lendemain plus facile pour eux...


Oui c'est ce qu'ils pourraient se dire, ce n'est donc pas la peine d'en rajouter. Aprs certains n'ont peut-tre pas envie de perdre leurs parents plus vite que ncessaire, et puis surtout cette ide  la con ne leur prpare pas un avenir enviable. Avec ce principe purement comptable, entre la fin de leurs tudes et l'ge de 45 ans o ils pourront tre sacrifis au hasard de leur sensibilit  tel ou tel virus ou simplement pour faire de la place, cela ne leur laisse pas beaucoup d'annes  vivre, ni de motivation pour travailler et prparer l'avenir. 

C'est cela que tu appelles des lendemains faciles ? Peut-tre mais  condition de raisonner  trs court terme, et en suivant ce principe dbile on en arrive vite  l'ge de cristal. Faut pas s'tonner ensuite de la rsurgence des religions d'une part et de comportements dviants dans tous les sens d'autre part, puisque la "religion" nolibrale et son individualisme forcen qui nous prcipite dans ces abmes d'absurdit et de barbarie ne respecte aucune valeur morale.

----------


## David_g

> Immunit collective atteinte rapidement


C'est aussi des une des fautes de beaucoup d'avoir martel cette immunit collective qui n'a jamais t ralis hors d'un contexte vaccinal (et pose des problmes thiques en soi). Et cumul  ce que dit ABCIWEB sur les jeunes qui ne sentent pas en danger, cela aboutit  une baisse des comportements et des mesures de protection (aid aussi par la stigmatisation idiote faite sur les jeunes qui par raction, en conduit certaines  se dire : WTF)



Sinon pour le gouvernement, je trouve fou qu'il ne tiennent pas plus compte rapidement des alertes remontes par les scientifiques (alert par le CS au moins de juillet/aat), ou par les donnes : 
Illustration tir du travail de Germain Forestier (qui fait un travail remarquable de datavisualisation sur les donnes disponibles) : 
https://twitter.com/gforestier/statu...08086462537734

Site : https://germain-forestier.info/covid/

----------


## daerlnaxe

Juste une question, avec deux fraudes dmontres sur le vote  distance que d'ailleurs les RS ont voulu taire, des docs sur BIDEN qui ont disparu alors qu'ils avaient t envoys par un proc... y'a que moi que a chiffonne un peu que personne ne tique sur un vote  11% / 89%

@Ryu2000: mais c'est le but, les gens "de gauche" qui trpignent de joie  l'ide que Trump perde doivent apparemment se moquer des relocalisations et de la cration d'emplois que a gnre.

----------


## pmithrandir

David, jamais ralis tu es sur?

Parce que je.pense au contraire que c est la mthode de defence la plus rpandue depuis le dbut de l humanit.

Historiquement on avait 2 solutions devant les maladies.
Soit elles circulent et prennent leur du... Soit on isolait les gens.

C est cher en vie humaine, mais c est une mthode qui n a jamais chou...

De ce point de vue, Je ne serai pas tonn que les pays pauvre sortent de l pidmie plus vite que nous si le vaccin met du temps  arriver. Pendant qu on restreint les contaminations ils en ont un max, et quand ils atteindront l immunit la vie reprendra. Nous serons alors toujours  l arrt.

L humanisme va nous coter notre conomie je pense... Mais c est la solution que je choisi quand mme...

----------


## daerlnaxe

> David, jamais ralis tu es sur?
> 
> Parce que je.pense au contraire que c est la mthode de defence la plus rpandue depuis le dbut de l humanit.
> 
> Historiquement on avait 2 solutions devant les maladies.
> Soit elles circulent et prennent leur du... Soit on isolait les gens.
> 
> C est cher en vie humaine, mais c est une mthode qui n a jamais chou...
> 
> ...


Ben si a a chou tu as des virus contre lesquels il n'existe pas d'immunit, le Covid en fait partie, le Sida etc...  Tu t'en sors juste parce que t'as pas t contamin, ou que a a t pris  temps avec un traitement. Derrire tu peux dvelopper une petite immunit genre pour Ebola  14% c'est pas a qui va te protger d'un vrai contact.  L pour le covid tu n'as pas d'immunit relle, ce n'est que temporaire le temps que tes dfenses se renouvellent tu es dj de nouveau vulnrable. l'immunit de groupe est un hoax, c'tait dj dmont en cours d't ce sont les mdia Franais qui sont  la traine pour cause de porosit avec les politiques. Quant aux chiffres en Afrique, on en reparlera dans un ou deux ans, le temps d'avoir des chiffres fiables, parce que c'est surtout l que rside le problme. D'ailleurs si Marseille a t rinfecte et que a dissmin c'est parce que des gens sont partis en Algrie, quand on sortait du confinement eux taient en crise, vu que l'tat n'avait pas ferm les frontires, de l comme toute la France est venue aprs dans ma ville... ben forcment....

----------


## David_g

> David, jamais ralis tu es sur?


Jamais volontairement non ? Je ne vois pas d'exemple qui me viennent en tte o l'on relie la disparition de l'pidmie  cela. 
j'ai plus ide d'pidmie qui ont disparu (par perte des vecteurs de propagations et peu de rservoir naturel, ou amlioration des conditions (rduisant la propagation).
tu vois quel exemple de maladie contagieuse qui ait t stopp par immunit collective ? (note : suis preneur de littrature sur le sujet si tu as).

Sinon, plusieurs pays semblent voir un effet positif des mesures actuels sur d'autres infections (grippe/bronchiolite). c'est un effet dont il faudra tenir compte au niveau analyse (je pense par exemple au analyse de surmortalit).

----------


## tanaka59

Bonsoir, 

Allez hop encore une fusillade  Lyon sur une religieux : https://www.rtl.be/info/monde/france...n-1255582.aspx

---

Un peu d'humour Belge : https://www.rtl.be/info/belgique/soc...--1255546.aspx . Avec mon caf gourmand (quand ceux ci reouvriront j'aurai un Biscoff ...) Beurk je veux un Speculoos avec mon caf ou ma chicor  ::aie::   ::mouarf::   ::ptdr::

----------


## pmithrandir

Je pense que a doit pouvoir se trouver,.Mais la probabilit pour que le covid soit la premire maladie non contre par des vaccins, me parait trange.

N oublions pas que des vaccins n existe que depuis peu,  l chelle de l humanit, et que forcment nous sommes la preuve que cette dernire a survcu.

Ce que j ai lu c est que l immunit collective n est pas contre par la science dans le cadre du covid. On a des cas de double contamination, mais on en a peu et nous ne sommes pas sur que a soit exactement ma mme souche de covid pour les 2.

De toute manire vu le niveau de dangerosit, l humanit survivra. Mme si on parle de 5% de morts.

----------


## tanaka59

Bonsoir, 

La Slovaquie teste ces 5,458 millions d'habitants : https://www.rtbf.be/info/societe/det...le?id=10622016 . En Chine on sait bien tester 1 millions de personnes par jour ... Andorre  test 2 fois sa population de 75 000 personnes

En France on ne serait pas capable de tester disons 20  30 millions de personnes ? 

On tire au sort plusieurs millions de numros de scu ?

---

Un an aprs : https://www.rtl.be/info/monde/france...s-1255589.aspx , conclusion > "forte probabilit d'avoir t tu par son chien" .

---

----------


## David_g

> (....)


Du coup en allant aux courses, j'ai repens  notre change et j'ai une vision de SF :
"L'immunit collective assum comme solution : Dans ce cas, la logique ne serait pas de laisser circuler le virus mais carrment de l'inoculer directement avec comme possibilit : de contrler la diffusion, avoir des inoculums faible". Et donc d'imaginer des espces de cycle d'inoculation par quartier, etc"

Bref a m'a fichu le blues sur le moment en fait (mais comme quand j'coute certains  la tl en mode : les vieux ont qu' se sacrifier)

----------


## foetus

> SF ... la logique ne serait pas de laisser circuler le virus mais carrment de l'inoculer directement


 ::ptdr::   ::ptdr::  Ce n'est pas de la SF
En Royaume-Uni, il y a eu des tests au coronavirus

Le 2 avril 2020, DES TESTS DE CORONAVIRUS CONTAMINS PAR LE CORONAVIRUS, source cnews.fr

----------


## Ryu2000

> Le discours rcurrent du gouvernement avec ses "9 morts sur 10 ont plus de 65 ans", est interprt par "si j'ai moins de 30 ans, c'est open bar" donc videmment le virus allait se propager  toute allure, et comme ces jeunes ont des parents et souvent des grand parents, se rpandre parmi toute la population.


Il y a une pub qui passe constamment pour dire aux jeunes de ne pas s'approcher trop prs des vieux.






> d'autant plus que les mdecins annoncent une deuxime vague pire que la premire.


Si des mdecins disent a c'est 100% au pif. Ils ont 1 chance sur 2 d'avoir raison, mais c'est bas sur rien du tout.




> L humanisme va nous coter notre conomie je pense... Mais c est la solution que je choisi quand mme...


L'conomie tait dj foutue avant 2019, mais le SARS-CoV-2 va probablement tre utilis comme prtexte pour expliquer pourquoi l'conomie va mal, alors qu'elle va mal depuis longtemps  cause des banques, des grosses entreprises et des gouvernements.
La dette gonfle encore plus rapidement avec ces histoires de confinement  la con :
La dette publique franaise dsormais attendue  prs de 120% du PIB fin 2020

Plein de mdecins pensent que le confinement apporte plus de risque que de bnfice. Psychologiquement et physiquement la sant des franais se dgrade  cause du confinement.




> Mme si on parle de 5% de morts.


En fait on parle d'au moins 98% de chance de gurir.
La maladie peu tre dangereuse pour les obses, les diabtiques, ceux qui font de l'hypertension, ceux qui ont des problmes de curs, de poumons, les cancreux, etc. 
Il y a plein de gens qui sont tomb malade et qui ont gurit sans s'apercevoir qu'ils taient malade  un moment donn.

En France les statistiques sont gonfles :


Des rhinopharyngite sont tiquetes "Covid".

Tous les ans les services de ranimation parisiens sont saturs et ils envoient des malades  Orlans, Chartres, etc :
https://odysee.com/@MKWhiteRabbit:3/...-ann%C3%A9es:1




> Quant aux chiffres en Afrique, on en reparlera dans un ou deux ans, le temps d'avoir des chiffres fiables, parce que c'est surtout l que rside le problme.


Ouais on en parlera dans 2 ans.
Il est possible que le virus n'ait pas mut dans des versions adapt aux conditions locales ou en cas tout pas dans des formes violentes.
En Afrique plein de gens prennent un traitement anti paludique et d'aprs plusieurs mdecins a aide l'organisme  se dfendre au tout dbut de la maladie.

Les gouvernements et les mdias ragissent de manire excessive.
Il va falloir tre patient, parce qu'ils peuvent nous embter avec cette histoire encore longtemps  ::(: 
Les Franais restent calme mais ils pourraient finir par craquer.

L il va y a avoir des rhumes, des grippes et tout va tre comptabilis comme SARS-CoV-2. a va tre marrant de voir les statistiques quand on aura du recul.
Si a se trouve 2021 sera pire que 2020.

----------


## foetus

> Il va falloir tre patient, parce qu'ils peuvent nous embter avec cette histoire encore longtemps


Dans son discord du 14 octobre 2020, E. Macron a parl de juin 2021 "... tester, alerter, protger. C'est la cl de la stratgie qu'on doit faire monter en puissance tout le mois de novembre et en dcembre, parce que nous en avons jusqu' l't 2021 au moins avec ce virus ..."

Mais c'est presque sr que c'est au moins mars 2021. Comme le dit le Dr Dan Bensadoun de ta vido, tant que la grippe n'est pas passe, cela va tre la foire  la saucisse (surtout s'il y a 1 petite rmunration  chaque dclaration COVID  ::roll:: )
D'ailleurs, le confinement c'est la consquence  ::roll:: . Les annes d'avant c'tait la chien-lit dans les hpitaux. Donc avec le COVID, aussi minime qu'il soit, mais tu finis presque directement en ranimation, il ne faut pas s'tonner des ractions politiques.

On voit dj les politiques dirent que Nol ne sera pas comme avant cette anne  ::roll::   ::roll:: 

Pour le port du masque, il y a eu 15 jours de prparation avec la presse/ tl qui relayaient les rumeurs.
Pour le couvre-feu, il y a eu 3 - 4 jours de prparation avec la presse/ tl qui relayaient les rumeurs.
Pour le 2ime confinement, il y a eu 3 - 4 jours de prparation avec la presse/ tl qui relayaient les rumeurs.

Mais Nol, 2 mois avant c'est presque clair. Qui vivra verra  ::mrgreen::

----------


## ABCIWEB

> Il y a une pub qui passe constamment pour dire aux jeunes de ne pas s'approcher trop prs des vieux.


J'cris que pour limiter l'expansion de la pandmie il aurait fallu prendre des mesures de protection dans toutes les catgories d'ge, y compris entre les jeunes, et tu me sort une pub sur les contaminations jeunes/vieux... Au passage, cette seconde approche est bien celle qui a t applique, ce qui nous vaut un second confinement en catastrophe.




> Si des mdecins disent a c'est 100% au pif. Ils ont 1 chance sur 2 d'avoir raison, mais c'est bas sur rien du tout.


Oui bien sr, les mdecins parlent toujours 100% au pif, ils ne se basent sur rien du tout. 

Fais une petite recherche sur l'occupation des lits dans les hpitaux, combien ont dclench le plan blanc niveau 2 ? Nous n'en sommes mme pas au milieu de l'automne, reste encore l'hiver  passer, alors que le prcdent confinement a dbut 3 jours avant le dbut du printemps, c'est  dire aprs les pidmies de grippe et autres complications hivernales, qui d'une part peuvent ventuellement aggraver les maladies (par exemple les mutations/changes entre le covid et la grippe ne sont pas exclues), et qui dans tous les cas vont augmenter le nombre de malades qui doivent tre pris en charge dans les hpitaux, dj surchargs en temps normal. Mais tu as sans doute raison, les mdecins n'ont pas de quoi s'inquiter plus que d'habitude, puisque tu le dit.

Et quand bien mme le virus serait moins dangereux qu'avant, il est potentiellement catastrophique pour le systme de sant tant qu'il ncessite des hospitalisations, et pas uniquement au niveau des urgences. Et actuellement, les malades covid envahissent les hpitaux, sinon il n'y aurait pas eu de second confinement.

----------


## Ryu2000

Je suis triste, j'avais crit un beau message et j'ai tout perdu, la fonction pour rcuprer le message n'a pas fonctionne  ::(: 



> Oui bien sr, les mdecins parlent toujours 100% au pif, ils ne se basent sur rien du tout.


La seule donne qui a de l'importance c'est le nombre de morts, donc on verra si on va battre le nombre de morts de la premire vague ou pas.
tre positif au test ne signifie rien du tout. Apparemment on peut porter le virus mais ne pas tre malade.
Le problme c'est qu'on ne peut pas avoir confiance dans les statistiques, parce que si t'as n'importe quelle maladie + un test positif au covid, t'es comptabilis comme tant mort du SARS-CoV-2.




> Et actuellement, les malades covid envahissent les hpitaux, sinon il n'y aurait pas eu de second confinement.


a fait des annes que les hpitaux sont saturs chaque anne, regardez le tmoignage de ce mdecin anesthsiste-ranimateur (vers 8:00) par exemple :



2013 :
La saturation des urgences, un effet pervers du forfait de l'assurance-maladie2015 :
GRIPPE SAISONNIRE: POURQUOI UNE TELLE SURMORTALIT CETTE ANNE?



> Ainsi  l'hpital de la Croix-Rousse  Lyon, Vronique Potinet, chef de service des urgences, rapporte que "l'hpital est satur depuis un mois ou deux. Les gens restent des heures sur les brancards. *On a ce surcrot d'hospitalisation chaque hiver.* On ne sait plus o mettre les patients".


2016 :
Services durgence sous pression2017 :
Grippe : tension dans 142 hpitaux et dj lannonce dun lourd bilan2018 :
Hpitaux: Pourquoi les services des urgences sont-ils saturs dans plusieurs villes de France?2019 :
Urgences satures face  la grippe : Des gens attendent plus de huit heures dans les couloirs

a fait 15 ans qu' cause de l'UE le nombre de lits baissent.
Si  chaque fois que les services de ranimation taient saturs on confinait tout le monde, on ne sortirait plus jamais de chez nous ^^

Le SARS-CoV-2 n'est dangereux que pour ceux qui ont dj plusieurs comorbidits graves (obsit, diabte, hypertension, immunodpression, cancers, etc). La personne hypertendue, obse, diabtique a raison de paniquer quand elle attrape la grippe, parce qu'elle est tellement en mauvaise sant, qu'il ne lui manque pas grand chose pour mourir.
Plein de mdecins pensent que le confinement est plus nfaste que bnfique. Le systme immunitaire s'affaiblit avec le manque d'activit physique, peut-tre que c'est en train de rendre des gens obses et l'obsit peut provoquer une forme de diabte. Psychologiquement a va trs mal, les gens dpriment parce que plein d'entreprises vont faire faillite.

Il y a des pays qui ne confinent pas qui s'en sortent trs bien :
GRIPPE SAISONNIRE: POURQUOI UNE TELLE SURMORTALIT CETTE ANNE?



> Une stratgie que l'intress continue  dfendre bec et ongles. Depuis le dbut de la pandmie, "nous n'avons ferm la socit qu' moiti. Nous avons pu continuer  rester en contact avec les autres, tout en tant trs prudents. Nous voulions des mesures acceptables dans la dure par le plus grand monde", rsume-t-il dans la cantine de l'Agence de sant publique (ASP), aux manettes de la gestion sanitaire de la crise (le gouvernement n'ayant qu'un rle de soutien). *Pas de confinement au printemps, donc, ni de grand relchement estival suivi de couvre-feux automnaux. Mais un rgime intermdiaire - gardant ouverts coles, collges, restaurants ou bars - maintenu sans interruption*, et ajust de temps  autre via des recommandations locales ou nationales.


J'ai vu un truc qui ressemblait  une fake news sur Facebook a m'a fait rigoler, des gens s'emballent  partir d'un message de Disneyland :



> https://twitter.com/DisneylandParis/...50087324831746
> Suite aux dernires mesures prises par les autorits franaises, Disneyland Paris sera ferm  partir du 29 octobre au soir. Si vous avez rserv pendant les priodes de fermeture, vous trouverez la mise  jour de nos conditions commerciales ici : https://disneylandparis.com/fr-fr/


Des gens pensent que le confinement 2 va avoir lieu du 30 octobre au 19 dcembre et que le confinement 3 aura lieu du 4 janvier au 12 fvrier.
Perso j'ai du mal  croire que le gouvernement se projette 2 mois dans le futur  ::ptdr:: 

Le vrai truc violent a va tre la crise conomique, en attendant on va continuer de nous faire chier avec les masques et le confinement pendant encore 107 ans.

----------


## halaster08

> Citation Envoy par Ryu2000 Voir le message 
> 
> Si des mdecins disent a c'est 100% au pif. Ils ont 1 chance sur 2 d'avoir raison, mais c'est bas sur rien du tout.


C'est ta spcialit a Ryu de dire n'importe quoi au pif, ce n'est pas le cas de la plupart des mdecins qui s'expriment rarement sauf quand ils pensent que c'est important.
Et si le point de vue des mdecins n'est pas pertinent que dire du tiens ? Alors s'il te plait pour une fois ferme un peu ta grande bouche au lieu de dire des conneries !

----------


## tanaka59

Bonjour, 




> La seule donne qui a de l'importance c'est le nombre de morts, donc on verra si on va battre le nombre de morts de la premire vague ou pas.
> tre positif au test ne signifie rien du tout. Apparemment on peut porter le virus mais ne pas tre malade.
> Le problme c'est qu'on ne peut pas avoir confiance dans les statistiques, parce que si t'as n'importe quelle maladie + un test positif au covid, t'es comptabilis comme tant mort du SARS-CoV-2.


Ne pas oublier que le covid est plus virulent en intensit et en propagations :

> il se propage plus facilement que la grippe (quand c'est 1 contamination pour la grippe pour le covid19 c'est 2 voir 4 ... ) 
> quand on est malade du covid19 c'est comme "epstein barr" , clou au lit plusieurs semaines avec de la fivre
> mathmatiquement quand il y a plus de malades lis  une maladie le nombre de malades graves augmentes aussi ... Bien que la proportion soit le mme.




> Le SARS-CoV-2 n'est dangereux que pour ceux qui ont dj plusieurs comorbidits graves (obsit, diabte, hypertension, immunodpression, cancers, etc). La personne hypertendue, obse, diabtique a raison de paniquer quand elle attrape la grippe, parce qu'elle est tellement en mauvaise sant, qu'il ne lui manque pas grand chose pour mourir.


C'est faux , tout le monde peut trpasser du covid ... mme des personnes en bonne en sant et tout d'un coup hop le systme immunitaire flanche. 




> Plein de mdecins pensent que le confinement est plus nfaste que bnfique. Le systme immunitaire s'affaiblit avec le manque d'activit physique, peut-tre que c'est en train de rendre des gens obses et l'obsit peut provoquer une forme de diabte. Psychologiquement a va trs mal, les gens dpriment parce que plein d'entreprises vont faire faillite.


C'est tout  fait juste !

> plus de sdentarit donc plus de risque cardio vasculaire du au manque d'activit physique
> plus de dpression , de stress, d'anxit de risque de suicide et dpression a cause du manque de lien social, de l'isolement et de la dtresse motionnel , la encore un risque accru d'accident cardio vasculaire et d'infarctus .
> le climat de tension qui rgne fait que les gens sont moins attentif (stress, inattention, anxit, angoisse ... ) , le risque d'erreur humaine dans les taches quotidiennes augmentent donc les accidents et incidents qui vont avec ... 




> Il y a des pays qui ne confinent pas qui s'en sortent trs bien :
> GRIPPE SAISONNIRE: POURQUOI UNE TELLE SURMORTALIT CETTE ANNE?


Je serai bien plus prudent sur la Sude ... Comme tout pays elle risque aussi une catastrophe au niveau sanitaire cet hiver. Ne crions pas victoire trop vite. 




> J'ai vu un truc qui ressemblait  une fake news sur Facebook a m'a fait rigoler, des gens s'emballent  partir d'un message de Disneyland :
> 
> Des gens pensent que le confinement 2 va avoir lieu du 30 octobre au 19 dcembre et que le confinement 3 aura lieu du 4 janvier au 12 fvrier.
> Perso j'ai du mal  croire que le gouvernement se projette 2 mois dans le futur 
> 
> Le vrai truc violent a va tre la crise conomique, en attendant on va continuer de nous faire chier avec les masques et le confinement pendant encore 107 ans.


Tu en rigoles ? Rendez vous en Janvier pour un confinement 3 .  ::?:  La on ne rira plus .

La la crise co qui arrive est dj la ... 

---

Pour l'histoire des produits essentiels ou non essentiels : https://www.lemonde.fr/economie/arti...8138_3234.html .

Je suis plus qu'assez bien plac pour en parler. J'ai travaill pour une chaine d'hypermarch et j'avais justement la classification des articles en bases pour les hyper/super ! 

Pour donner quelques chiffres :

Auchan/Carrefour/Systeme U/Intermarch/Cora/Leclerc/Casino : c'est en moyenne 2  4 millions de lignes d'EAN/produits renseigns en bases de donnes
5 blocs de rpartitions : Alimentaire , boissons et spiritueux , hygines et entretien , bazars et mnager , textile

Les catgories qu'essayent dinterdire le gouvernement en hyper/super . Ne relvent pas de "essentiel" , ils relvent du " fonctionnel " ... Une fourchette , une paille , une couverture , des chaussettes , des stylos , un ordinateur ... sont des outils "fonctionnels" pour manger , boire, dormir, se vetir ... 

D'aprs la pyramide Maslow c'est ce qui est en 2eme position : https://www.google.com/search?q=pyra...U3A8uLh8EsHEdM

A moins de nous faire bouffer avec les doigts et d'aller  poils au boulot ... le gouvernement commence srieusement  prendre les franais pour des imbciles et des enfants . On va finir par faire passer un dcret pour savoir l'heure  laquelle on va dire au franais d'aller pisser et chier ? 

C'est devenu d'un ridicule sans nom les interdictions d'ouvertures et de fermetures ... On va aussi lgifrer sur ce qu'on peut vendre dans les magasins de bricolages aussi ?

Le gouvernement veut que les franais soient assigns  rsidence, le cul sur une chaise  ne pas broncher et ne pas bouger. Belle conception du laisser vivre et l'infantilisation ubuesque de la part de ce gouvernement.  ::furieux::   ::furax::   ::rouleau:: 

Sinon pour en revenir aux articles essentiels / non essentiels c'est entre 150 et 250 milles rfrences "vendables" potentiellement dans un magasin. Physiquement 10  20 milles en super et 50  80 milles en hyper

---

Savez la crise actuelle ou l'on stoppe par secteur entier . C'est comme un moteur , quand on enlve un composant forcement le moteur tournera mal au mieux , pas du temps dans le pire des cas ...

Le problme aussi que personne n'a vue arriver et qui va nous tomber sur le tronche. En sus d'un crise conomique, je dirais un crise systmique/bureaucratique. A avoir mis le systme dans un tat catastrophique, les administrations et institutions de se pays/UE vont nous mettre un joli bordel avec encore plus de paperasse et de taxes aux passages ...

Ou comment submerger le citoyen lambda dans de la paperasse inutile ... Je vois bien le couperet arriver.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Le gouvernement veut que les franais soient assigns  rsidence, le cul sur une chaise  ne pas broncher et ne pas bouger. Belle conception du laisser vivre et l'infantilisation ubuesque de la part de ce gouvernement.


Pour illustrer...

----------


## Ryu2000

> C'est faux , tout le monde peut trpasser du covid ... mme des personnes en bonne en sant et tout d'un coup hop le systme immunitaire flanche.


a je n'y crois pas du tout.
C'est pas comme a que j'interprte les statistiques et en plus j'ai entendu plusieurs mdecins dire que ceux qui mourraient avaient systmatiquement d'autres comorbidits.
C'est quand t'accumules plusieurs maladies que le SARS-CoV-2 peut devenir dangereux.

Les jeunes attrapent la maladie et la font circuler, mais ils n'en meurent pas (sauf si ils ont dj d'autres problmes de sant).
Victimes du Covid-19 en France : profil, ge moyen des cas, des dcs



> Des chercheurs chinois ont dmontr que les formes graves d'infection  coronavirus touchaient essentiellement les personnes de plus de 80 ans avec une dcroissance du pourcentage de formes graves chez les sujets plus jeunes", explique le Dr Grgoire Cozon, immunologue au CHU de Lyon.
> (...)
> L'ge mdian des patients est de 72 ans et 53% sont des hommes.
> (...)
> Les jeunes sont moins touchs par le virus Sars-CoV-2 que les plus gs (*les enfants sont moins touchs par la COVID-19 et reprsentent moins de 1% des patients hospitaliss et des dcs*), except sur les dernires semaines, selon les derniers chiffres de Sant Publique France. Si *le risque de complication est faible chez l'enfant et le jeune adulte*, ils contribuent  la diffusion du virus vers les tranches d'ge et les populations  risque de formes graves ainsi que le montre l'volution de la situation pidmiologique de ces dernires semaines. Les plus jeunes sont trs souvent porteurs sains) mais vecteurs de transmission "d'o l'importance de ne pas les amener dans une collectivit de gens fragiles, comme les maisons de retraites et de leur apprendre  se laver les mains frquemment" conseille le Dr Pierre Parneix, mdecin hyginiste.


Ce n'est pas parce que tu as 1 an que tu ne peux pas avoir de cancer.
Si un enfant  un cancer ou une autre maladie grave a peut tre chaud pour lui.

Covid-19, diabte et obsit en pratique



> *Les facteurs de vulnrabilit, ou de fragilit,  linfection au coronavirus sont lobsit, le diabte, lhypertension artrielle, les maladies cardiovasculaires* Beaucoup des consquences du monde moderne. Lge, facteur essentiel de la fragilit dont parlent les griatres, se confirme tre le facteur le plus important des formes svres.


Les spcificits des cancers des enfants et des adolescents



> Chaque anne, environ 2 550 nouveaux cas de cancers sont diagnostiqus chez les enfants et les adolescents. *On estime ainsi qu'un enfant sur 440 sera atteint d'un cancer avant l'ge de 15 ans.* La survie des enfants et adolescents atteints sest amliore de manire trs significative et dpasse aujourd'hui 80 %, tous cancers confondus.
> Chez l'enfant (moins de 15 ans), les principales localisations sont :
> les leucmies (29 % des cas dont 80 % de leucmies aigus lymphoblastiques) ;les tumeurs du systme nerveux central (SNC) (25 %) ;les lymphomes (10 %).





> Rendez vous en Janvier pour un confinement 3


Le gouvernement pourrait prolonger le second confinement jusqu'en fvrier mais ne pas faire de pause en fin dcembre.
On verra bien, c'est pas si loin que a Nol/Nouvel An.
Ce serait bizarre de dconfiner juste pour les vacances de Nol.
En plus ce serait le gros bordel au niveau de la communication, le gouvernement ne peut pas arriver le 19 dcembre est arrter un confinement puis revenir en janvier pour en relancer un autre.

----------


## Cincinnatus

> a je n'y *crois* pas du tout.
> C'est pas comme a que* j'interprte les statistiques* et en plus j'ai entendu plusieurs mdecins dire que ceux qui mourraient avaient systmatiquement d'autres comorbidits.
> C'est quand t'accumules plusieurs maladies que le SARS-CoV-2 *peut* devenir dangereux.


"Croire", franchement on n'en est pas l. On constate. On constate notamment que des marathoniens ont eu une version du Covid-19 assez grave pour le raconter ensuite, aprs avoir t  1 doigt d'y passer. Des mdecins l'ont eu et en sont morts. taient-ils tous cancreux ??
Aprs, chacun "croit" ce qu'il veut, mais de l  en faire un fait :  ::nono:: 


Par contre, c'est vrai ce virus "peut devenir dangereux".  ::aie::

----------


## Cincinnatus

> En plus ce serait le gros bordel au niveau de la communication, le gouvernement ne peut pas arriver le 19 dcembre est arrter un confinement puis revenir en janvier pour en relancer un autre.


Oh si, il peut !

Le Prsident ne voulait pas entendre parler de violences policires, avant de faire marche arrire en juin. 
https://www.lesinrocks.com/2019/03/0...es-policieres/

Et maintenant ils demandent aux lves de rentrer  10h ce lundi avant de changer d'avis, les ouvertures/fermetures de services/magasins sont incohrentes...

C'est Kafka qui nous gouverne. Alors oui, ce gouvernement peut tout annoncer !

----------


## Ryu2000

> Par contre, c'est vrai ce virus "peut devenir dangereux".


Pour l'instant ce que les mdecins constatent c'est qu'on s'en remet trs bien dans environ 98% des cas.
Aujourd'hui il y a paquet de gens positifs au test qui ne sont pas malades, mais c'est vrai que les porteurs sains peuvent contaminer des personnes faibles.

Que les gens aillent se faire tester, si a se trouve ils transportent le virus sans le savoir.

----------


## tanaka59

L'administration et la bureaucratie sont devenues complment fous ! 




> C'est Kafka qui nous gouverne. Alors oui, ce gouvernement peut tout annoncer !


Des images valent mieux qu'un long discours :

----------


## BenoitM

> Pour illustrer...


Donc les restaurateurs, les librairies et les vendeuses ne travaillent pas? :d

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Donc les restaurateurs, les librairies et les vendeuses ne travaillent pas? :d


Tu n'as pas bien compris le sens du dessin.
La seule chose qui soit autorise de faire pendant le confinement, c'est "Travailler". Ceux qui ne peuvent pas travailler, parce que leur boulot est interdit (ou qu'ils n'en ont pas - de boulot), ne sont autoriss qu' ne rien faire. a ne veut videmment pas dire qu'en tant normal ces gens de ne travaillent pas.  ::roll::

----------


## Ryu2000

> Tu n'as pas bien compris le sens du dessin.


Je pense qu'il a trs bien compris puisqu'il a crit ":d".
La blague n'aurait pas eu la mme impact si il y avait crit : "(sauf pour ceux qui travaillent dans des tablissements non essentiels)".
Il y a des commerants qui ne sont pas content.  ::(:

----------


## Jon Shannow

> a je n'y crois pas du tout.
> C'est pas comme a que j'interprte les statistiques et en plus j'ai entendu plusieurs mdecins dire que ceux qui mourraient avaient systmatiquement d'autres comorbidits.


Mais, lis ce que tu postes avant de dire des co***ries ! Bon sang !

Dans ce que tu cites toi mme, c'est crit 



> es enfants sont moins touchs par la COVID-19 et reprsentent moins de 1% des patients hospitaliss et des dcs


Et toi tu dduis que les jeunes ne sont pas touchs !  ::aie::  Qu'est-ce que tu ne comprends pas dans 1% ? Quand on dit "moins touch" comment tu arrives  "pas touch du tout" ? Y a des neurones que ne fonctionnent pas chez toi !

----------


## Ryu2000

> Qu'est-ce que tu ne comprends pas dans 1% ?


C'est que dalle 1% des dcs, surtout qu'ils doivent tre trs nombreux  avoir le virus (il y a probablement beaucoup plus de jeunes contamins que de vieux et pourtant le nombre de jeune qui dcdent est ngligeable)
Il y a beaucoup d'infects et trs peu de morts.
Ceux qui meurent on systmatiquement d'autres problmes de sant grave. Certains sont obses, certains sont diabtiques, certains sont cancreux, etc. J'ai cout le tmoignage de plusieurs mdecins et  chaque fois ils disent qu'il y a systmatiquement d'autres comorbidits.
C'est pas parce que t'es jeune que t'es en bonne sant, mais en gnral c'est le cas, c'est pour a que si peu de jeunes dcdent.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> C'est que dalle 1% des dcs,.


Ben, si c'est ton gosse, on en reparlera !  ::roll:: 
Tu sais, je crois que tu n'es qu'un gros goste, qui ne voit qu'au travers de son petit prisme nombrillique.  ::roll::  En fait je te plains.

----------


## el_slapper

il y a un enfant sur 4000 qui a un AVC ischmique  la naissance. 0,025%. Sauf que quand a tombe sur ton enfant  toi, ben, les statistiques, t'en a rien  foutre. Tu ramasses les morceaux et tu pleures.

Je parle en toute connaissance de cause.

Alors 1% de morts? Je n'ose mme pas imaginer. C'est un carnage.

----------


## Ryu2000

Je parle juste de la ralit statistique : il y a beaucoup de jeunes infects et il y a *trs* peu de jeunes qui en meurent.
Il arrive que des enfants meurent, on ne peut pas viter 100% des dcs, par exemple :
La mortalit des cancers pdiatriques continue de dcliner



> Entre 1999 et 2012, le nombre annuel de mort par cancer chez les enfants est pass de 360  250. Une nouvelle encourageante qui ne doit pas masquer le fait que la mortalit reste stable sur de nombreux autres cancers pdiatriques.
> 
> La rpartition des morts chez lenfant est trs ingale, puisque les cancers reprsentent moins de 1 % des dcs avant 1 an, contre 20 % des dcs entre 1 an et 14 ans, soit la deuxime cause de dcs aprs les accidents dans cette tranche dge. Entre 0 et 14 ans, les cancers reprsentent la quatrime cause de mortalit, derrire les affections nonatales (36 %), les malformations congnitales (16 %), les causes mal dfinies incluant la mort subite (15 %) et les accidents (11 %).


Tout ce que je veux dire c'est que le SARS-CoV-2 n'est pas une maladie extrmement dangereuse. Dans 98% des cas ont en guris trs bien.

----------


## Darkzinus

> Tout ce que je veux dire c'est que le SARS-CoV-2 n'est pas une maladie extrmement dangereuse. Dans 98% des cas ont en guris trs bien.


Ce que tu ne comprends toujours pas c'est que la transmission est trs forte donc le nombre de mort est mcaniquement trs lev mme avec une ltalit moindre que d'autres maladies !

----------


## el_slapper

> Ce que tu ne comprends toujours pas c'est que la transmission est trs fort donc le nombre de mort est mcaniquement trs lev mme avec une ltalit moindre que d'autres maladies !


a.

Le MERS tue 34% des infects, EBOLA 50%. Pourtant ces maladies ont tu bien moins que le COVID.

----------


## tanaka59

Bonjour, 




> Je parle juste de la ralit statistique : il y a beaucoup de jeunes infects et il y a *trs* peu de jeunes qui en meurent.
> Il arrive que des enfants meurent, on ne peut pas viter 100% des dcs, par exemple :
> La mortalit des cancers pdiatriques continue de dcliner
> 
> Tout ce que je veux dire c'est que le SARS-CoV-2 n'est pas une maladie extrmement dangereuse. Dans 98% des cas ont en guris trs bien.


Pour avoir un ordre d'ide , chaque anne tu as entre 75 et 80 millions de personnes qui dcdent sur terre toute cause confondu. (mort naturel, meurtre, accident, empoisonnement, intoxication, maladie ... ) .

Il faudra voir si ce taux a explos ou est stable dans les stats mondiales ...




> Ce que tu ne comprends toujours pas c'est que la transmission est trs fort donc le nombre de mort est mcaniquement trs lev mme avec une ltalit moindre que d'autres maladies !


Enfin du sens et quelqu'un qui percute  :;):

----------


## Cincinnatus

> Tout ce que je veux dire c'est que le SARS-CoV-2 n'est pas une maladie extrmement dangereuse. Dans 98% des cas ont en guris trs bien.


Tout ce que tu veux dire c'est que tu ne te sens pas concern. 
Puisque ceux qui en meurent ont d'aprs toi "systmatiquement d'autres comorbidits", ils sont responsables de s'exposer au virus ? (a fait bien _comorbidits_, au lieu de maladies ou handicaps)
Quant  en gurir trs bien j'ai lu et vu des reportages dans diffrents mdias sur des gens qui, plusieurs mois aprs tre sortis de ranimation, sont extrmement affaiblis. Avec diffrents profil d'ge et de sant (avant Covid).

----------


## ABCIWEB

> Je parle juste de la ralit statistique


Oui c'est bien ce que l'on te reproche de t'accrocher  des statistiques tel un dbile profond sans en comprendre toutes les consquences.

D'une part ces statistiques tiennent tant que les hpitaux ne sont pas saturs. D'autre part il peut y avoir des squelles mme pour les formes bnignes 



> Des squelles neurologiques mme dans les formes bnignes ?
> 
> Une tude9 parue 8 juillet dans la revue Brain suggrent dsormais que des manifestations neurologiques du CoVid-19 potentiellement mortelles pourraient galement survenir chez les formes bnignes. Parmi les 43 patients hospitaliss pour une infection  CoVid-19 confirme ou suspecte tudis, 10 cas de dysfonctionnement crbral temporaire, 12 cas dinflammation crbrale, 8 AVC et 8 cas de lsions nerveuses ont t observs.


Il est dit plus loin :



> Nanmoins, "la trs grande attention porte  cette pandmie fait quil est trs peu probable quil y ait une grande pandmie parallle de lsions crbrales inhabituelles lies au Covid-19


Qui va suivre ces patients, si ce n'est des mdecins ce qui va surcharger encore plus le systme de sant. Et combien de malades ne se seront pas rendu compte qu'ils sont malades et vont dvelopper plus tard des symptmes qui devront tre pris en charge pour viter des complications qui pourraient tre mortelles.

Et l on ne parle que des formes bnignes, videmment pour ceux qui sont guris mais qui ont eu une forme grave c'est encore plus risqu et demandera un plus grand suivi.

Et en attendant, on entend que des interventions chirurgicales sont dprogrammes, qu'il y a des tensions sur certains mdicaments et que les malades du cancer perdent des chances de gurison.

Sans compter que le personnel soignant en a ras la casquette d'tre dbord en permanence, de travailler dans des conditions dgrades, de risquer sa sant, d'tre oblig de faire du tri parmi les malades si la pandmie progresse trop vite, et d'entendre en plus des abrutis dire qu'ils s'en foutent. Ce n'est pas ce dni qui va susciter des vocations, au contraire il y a de plus en plus de dmissions :



> "Il y a un vrai ras-le-bol, les gens nont pas limpression dtre entendus, ils nont pas limpression dtre soutenus", explique-t-elle. Rsultat : "Il y a eu une vague de dmissions monstrueuse, notamment chez les infirmires". En cause, la trop lourde charge de travail, les conditions de plus en plus dltres, le manque dattractivit, de reconnaissance


ou encore



> Le Sgur na pas permis de renforcer les effectifs ni mdicaux, ni paramdicaux, ni mdicotechniques , tranche Anne Gervais, hpato-gastro  lhpital Bichat et membre du CIH, qui a particip aux changes du Sgur de la sant.
> 
> Deux mois plus tard, cest donc la douche froide.  On a limpression quil y a une fuite des personnels mdicaux et paramdicaux et que a sacclre , renchrit Olivier Milleron, cardiologue  lhpital Bichat et membre du CIH. Mme si le comit se dit incapable de chiffrer ces dparts. Qui peuvent tre des dmissions, des dparts vers le priv, des reconversions  Les directions dhpitaux ne se vantent pas de ces dparts loin de l , ironise Jean-Luc Jouve, chef du service de chirurgie orthopdique de lhpital de la Timone,  Marseille.


Tout a n'est pas pris en compte dans ta "ralit" statistique.




> a fait des annes que les hpitaux sont saturs chaque anne


Oui ils sont dj saturs sans la pandmie, et donc avec la pandmie, tu penses que la qualit des soins ne va pas se dgrader ? Donc au final tu t'en fout du systme de sant tant que tu es bien portant. Et s'il t'arrivait quelque chose, un accident ou autre, ou mme une forme bnigne qui pourrait demander des soins par la suite, on te laissera crever dans un couloir et en attendant la fin, tu pourras toujours te consoler en pensant  ta ralit statistique.

----------


## David_g

Sinon passage  l'assemble en procdure acclr de la loi de  scurit globale . A lire demain (vu le peu de dlai) et ensuite si elle vous dplait, essayer d'crire  votre dput. il y a beaucoup en jeu dedans (enfin sauf si vous tes de fan de Ciotti and co, l tout devrait  peu prs vous plaire).

----------


## Ryu2000

> la transmission est trs fort


La transmission pourrait augmenter pendant le confinement puisque plein de gens ont quitt les grandes villes juste avant qu'il ne commence.




> Il faudra voir si ce taux a explos ou est stable dans les stats mondiales ...


Pour l'instant, d'aprs les statistiques officielles franaises, il n'y a pas plus de morts  cette poque de l'anne qu'en 2020, qu'en 2019, 2018, 2017, etc.
Le problme c'est qu' cause du confinement, l'tat de sant d'normment de franais se dgradent. (le confinement est peut-tre plus nfaste que positif)
Il y a des gens qui ne sont pas all se faire diagnostiquer, il y a des gens qui ne sont pas all se faire traiter, il y a des gens qui dpriment  cause de la crise conomique (peut-tre qu'un gros pourcentage des restaurants et des bars va faire faillite)




> Puisque ceux qui en meurent ont d'aprs toi "systmatiquement d'autres comorbidits", ils sont responsables de s'exposer au virus ? [COLOR=#3E3E3E]


Je veux juste dire que c'est quasiment impossible qu'une jeune personne en bonne sant tombe malade et se retrouve dans un tat grave pendant un moment.
D'ailleurs a doit tre la version officielle puisque les crches, les coles, les collges, les lyces sont ouverts.

Si a se trouve il y aura rgulirement une nouvelle maladie, donc il faudra vivre avec, on ne peut pas se confiner  chaque fois.




> Le MERS tue 34% des infects, EBOLA 50%. Pourtant ces maladies ont tu bien moins que le COVID.


a fera toujours beaucoup moins de morts que la grippe, il y a une nouvelle version chaque anne, alors qu'en principe dans 2 ans on entendra plus jamais parler du SARS-CoV-2. (le MERS-CoV et le SARS-CoV-1 ont disparus).
Il y aura toujours des causes de dcs comme :
- Cardiopathie ischmique
- Accident vasculaire crbral
- Infections des voies respiratoires infrieures
- Broncho-pneumopathie chronique obstructive
- Maladies diarrhiques




> Oui ils sont dj saturs sans la pandmie, et donc avec la pandmie, tu penses que la qualit des soins ne va pas se dgrader ?


Non ce n'est pas a
En ce moment les mdias et les politiciens sont  fond "oh mon Dieu les services de ranimation vont tre saturs, c'est horrible il faut qu'on se confine tous !" alors que a arrive chaque anne et que d'habitude on ne nous confine pas.
Si  chaque pidmie de grippe ou de gastro entrite on faisait a

Enfin bref on n'a pas fini de nous saouler avec a.
Ce qui va vraiment tuer beaucoup de gens c'est la crise conomique qui va suivre la pandmie.

======
======
Edit : La communication c'est compliqu  ::ptdr::  ::ptdr::  ::ptdr:: 
Covid-19 : Matignon dment linstauration du couvre-feu  Paris annonc ce matin par le porte-parole du gouvernement
Le porte parole du gouvernement est trop en avance  ::mouarf::

----------


## Darkzinus

RYU2000 cette fois j'abandonne ! (Tu as "l'honneur" d'tre le premier dans ma liste d'ignors )

----------


## MABROUKI

> RYU2000 cette fois j'abandonne ! (Tu as "l'honneur" d'tre le premier dans ma liste d'ignors )


Mr  Ryu2000  est un partisan  de la  fatalit. 
Le virus Covid-19 est  un tre vivant  qui lutte pour survivre et il doit avoir  sa part du festin, comme le lopard ou tout prdateur
&  pour  Mr     Ryu2000 vous tes  des gneurs qui  veulent empcher ca.
D'ailleurs  il  a beau crier   que      ce pauvre  chrubin   de virus ne s'attaque  qu'aux pauvres vieux affaiblis, vous vous acharner  affirmer que le chrubin est un grand  mchant qui fait des ravages.

----------


## Ryu2000

Comme d'habitude Macron gagne de la popularit  chaque attaque terroriste :
Reconfinement, attentats : Macron gagne en popularit en novembre



> Entre l'annonce du confinement et l'motion suscite par les attentats, la cote du prsident de la Rpublique a grimp de 8 points, selon un sondage Ifop.


L dans le contexte, quand ils disent que le gouvernement voulait prolonger l'tat d'urgence jusqu' mi-fvrier, est-ce que a veut dire que le gouvernement voulait confiner jusqu' mi-fvrier ?
C'est a la ralit, si vous ne voulez pas l'entendre, sortez d'ici !: Olivier Vran perd son sang-froid  l'Assemble nationale



> En l'absence d'un nombre suffisant de dputs LREM, les oppositions sont parvenues  faire voter par l'Assemble nationale une prolongation de l'tat d'urgence sanitaire jusqu'au 14 dcembre. Or, le gouvernement demandait  ce qu'il reste en vigueur jusqu' mi-fvrier. Les ftes de fin d'anne sont un moment privilgi et il convient de tout mettre en uvre pour permettre aux Franais de se retrouver en famille malgr l'pidmie de coronavirus, a plaid Josiane Corneloup (LR) en nouvelle lecture du projet de loi de prorogation, poussant pour ce point de situation avant les vacances de Nol.
> 
> *D'autres groupes politiques avaient demand une telle clause de revoyure plus tt en dcembre ou bien en janvier, jugeant le 16 fvrier trop lointain. Personne n'est d'accord avec cette date, a soulign Ccile Untermaier (PS).* Pas question de mettre la vie dmocratique sous cloche si longtemps, a renchri Pascal Brindeau (UDI). Mais le gouvernement souhaite inscrire la date du 16 fvrier car nous sommes en situation de crise, les Franais comprennent que pour agir, il faut de la visibilit, avait dclar au pralable la ministre dlgue Brigitte Bouguignon. Une fois de retour au Palais Bourbon, Olivier Vran a peu aprs demand la rserve des votes sur l'ensemble des amendements et articles restants, ce qui remet les scrutins au moment o le gouvernement le choisira.

----------


## fredoche

> C'est cela que tu appelles des lendemains faciles ? Peut-tre mais  condition de raisonner  trs court terme, et en suivant ce principe dbile on en arrive vite  l'ge de cristal. Faut pas s'tonner ensuite de la rsurgence des religions d'une part et de comportements dviants dans tous les sens d'autre part, puisque la "religion" nolibrale et son individualisme forcen qui nous prcipite dans ces abmes d'absurdit et de barbarie ne respecte aucune valeur morale.


Merci pour ce retour en arrire qui m'a remis en mmoire les images de la srie du mme nom. Parfois je me dis que je suis assez heureux d'avoir t passionn par la SF, parce qu'elle permet une certaine clairvoyance aux phnomnes actuels de la plante.

C'est fou les gens se mettent  s'envoyer et se renvoyer les chiffres, et vous ici comme tout le monde.
Sauf que quand c'est pas un sujet qui ne vous est pas familier, comment voulez-vous apprhender la ralit derrire ces chiffres. On peut reprocher beaucoup de choses  ryu, mais son dtachement ou sa relativisation a peut tre du sens.

Qui en ralit est habitu  regarder ces chiffres : https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mortalit_en_France ?

On parle de comorbidit pour le covid. Dj qui comprend vraiment le mot morbide ?
On a un truc pas mal ici : https://www.insee.fr/fr/statistiques...mmaire=4487854

Si dans les annes  venir on constate une sous-mortalit, est-ce que la notion de comorbidit aura du sens en corrlation avec cet ventuel phnomne ?
Aprs confondre des statistiques avec chaque cas individuel, c'est une erreur. On aura toujours un exemple pour mouvoir, choquer ou au contraire minimiser le phnomne

La mort est un phnomne naturel. La mdiatisation ne l'est pas.  Avant la fin du 20e sicle, la mort tait trs prsente dans toutes les civilisations, dans toutes les familles, dans tous les foyers. 
Quand je te lis el_slapper, je te comprends. Mais la mortalit infantile c'est une putain de ralit

----------


## Gunny

Les lycens parisiens protestent face  la faiblesse du protocole sanitaire 

Et parce que Macron ne connat qu'une rponse quand on n'est pas d'accord avec lui :
Coronavirus  Paris : Les forces de l'ordre chargent les lves du lyce Colbert

----------


## fredoche

Oui l c'est  Paris mme

Donc on ne les fait pas mettre  genoux mains derrire la tte, face au mur

Je viens de prendre conscience que ce cher prsident runit des "conseils de dfense"  propos du COVID. De la part d'un trou de balle comme lui qui n'a aucune formation militaire, si on est pas dans la manipulation des symboles la plus abjecte

----------


## tanaka59

Bonsoir, 

Quand l'administration nous prend pour des babaches avec sa bureaucratie et ces justificatifs  n'en plus finir : https://france3-regions.francetvinfo...f-1891092.html

Si je me fais contrler histoire de faire perdre du temps  la police, c'est de "retourner les armes de l'administration contre elle mm", c'est avoir non pas 1 ... par contre plusieurs justificatifs !  Fiche de paie, contrat de travail, justificatif de domicile, facture / facturette d'achat, ticket de CB, attestation sur l'honneur de dplacement remplie ... Bien entendu le tout imprim sur papier . Trs ecolo, trs archaque, trs procdurier   ::mouarf::   ::ptdr::  

Le guss qui va contrler ne va plus savoir quoi regarder tellement il y en a  ::mouarf::   ::ptdr:: . Je vois bien le mec se pointer avec son archiveuse  ::lol::  et le policier crouler sous les documents  ::ptdr::   ::mouarf:: 



Quand les contrles frises l'absurde ...

Pensez galement  demander si le contenu de votre tlphone dois tre analys pour voir quel est votre itinraire ...

----------


## Gunny

La dpendance de l'administration franaise pour les attestations... Faudrait pas que les franais commencent  se faire confiance entre eux.

----------


## tanaka59

Bonjour, 




> La dpendance de l'administration franaise pour les attestations... Faudrait pas que les franais commencent  se faire confiance entre eux.


Cela montre a quel point l'administration franaise est hyper bureaucratis et le systme kafkaen . 

Pour faire un parallle avec la Belgique justement. Ici pas besoin d'attestation, par contre vous n'avez pas intrt  mentir sur votre adresse car lgalement la police peut venir chez vous , rentrer et contrler/verbaliser.

En France on en vient  faire des attestation sur l'honneur dont plus d'une peut tre bidonn ... Comme l'histoire des rsultats PCR qui arrivent en document word !

On peut donc  loisir fournir de fausse attestation ... Pas tonnant dans ces conditions que le confinement soit dtourn . Certains en profite pour aller voir la belle soeur, la belle mre, le copain de fac ou faire des ftes ... C'est consternant  ::?: 

L'attestation employeur peut mme tre dtournable et / ou falsifie .

On voit que l'administration franaise est encore trs papier donc facile  duper ... Ou comment une administration est au service de son tat et non pas de sa population. Une vision trs archaque anne 1960/1970  ::aie::

----------


## Cincinnatus

> Cela montre a quel point l'administration franaise est hyper bureaucratis et le systme kafkaen .


a rappelle la gestion de la vaccination de la grippe H1N1 de 2009, sous Bachelot.
https://sante.lefigaro.fr/actualite/...ante-mis-cause

J'avais reu ma convocation, ncessaire pour cette vaccination, aprs la fermeture du centre o j'tais cens me rendre... ::koi::

----------


## pmithrandir

Vous oubliez une chose.

Faire des fausses attestations, c'est pire que de ne pas en avoir.
C'est un faux, et c'est puni trs svrement par la loi.

----------


## virginieh

> Vous oubliez une chose.
> 
> Faire des fausses attestations, c'est pire que de ne pas en avoir.
> C'est un faux, et c'est puni trs svrement par la loi.


Mais il faut que l'attestation soit vrifie, si les seuls contrles faits sont de vrifier que tu as l'attestation, que la bonne case est coche et que tu es dans la limite de temps et de distance, les risques sont trs rduits  utiliser un faux.

----------


## fredoche

Tout a c'est surtout et encore une belle faon d'infantiliser et de faire peur :peur du virus, peur des contrles, peur du gendarme, peur, peur, peur...

Va bosser, paie tes impts et consomme autant que tu peux, et ensuite terre-toi chez toi sans moufter. 
Car quand tu n'es pas au boulot, ou en train de filer ton fric  Bernard Arnaud ou Jeff Bezos, tu es bien entendu un assassin en puissance, puisque vecteur potentiel d'un virus hautement ltal 

Quelle mentalit de merde, quel pays de dingues

Et t'as une chie de clampins qui en rclament encore plus, comme si a allait avoir une quelconque influence sur la maladie ou sa propagation.

Par contre on va bien entendu continuer  interdire le seul traitement potentiel, des fois que a puisse soulager le pays et sa population.

----------


## Ryu2000

> "retourner les armes de l'administration contre elle mm"


La blague ne fonctionne pas puisque si le premier document contrl par l'agent est valide il n'a pas besoin de regarder les autres.




> Bien entendu le tout imprim sur papier


Il existe un outil qui permet de gnrer une attestation au format PDF depuis son smartphone, donc on n'est pas oblig d'utiliser du papier.
C'est le document le plus simple  trouver puisqu'on peut le gnrer rapidement.




> La dpendance de l'administration franaise pour les attestations...


a doit dissuader des gens de sortir de chez eux pour un oui ou pour un non, mais d'un autre ct il y a peut-tre d'autres gens qui passent la journe dehors en gnrant une nouvelle attestation toutes les 30 minutes.
L'important c'est qu'il n'y ait pas de gros rassemblements comme a :
La soire clandestine attire 500 ftards dont des clbrits  Draguignan




> Certains en profite pour aller voir la belle soeur, la belle mre, le copain de fac


Ouais mais peut-tre qu'ils respectent le protocole, avec les masques et la distance de scurit.
Rendre visite  de la famille ce n'est pas forcment plus risqu que prendre le mtro pour aller au boulot (tous les jobs ne sont pas ralisable  distance) ou  l'cole.




> si les seuls contrles faits sont de vrifier que tu as l'attestation, que la bonne case est coche et que tu es dans la limite de temps et de distance


Si ton attestation n'est pas valide tu peux recevoir une amende. Les forces de l'ordre ne rigolent pas :
Rennes : les amendes pour dfaut d'attestation commencent  tomber



> De 9h30  11h, les forces de l'ordre ont ainsi arrt 153 vhicules et contrls 174 personnes sur la place de Bretagne. Pendant cette courte priode, *la police a relev 13 dfauts d'attestation de dplacement drogatoire (mauvaise date, dplacement non justifi, etc.) avec une amende de 135 euros  la cl.*


Reconfinement : ce que les forces de l'ordre ont le droit de faire ou pas lors d'un contrle d'attestation



> *Depuis le dbut de ce reconfinement, 100.000 contrles ont donn lieu  14.000 verbalisations en France*, a annonc Gabriel Attal, le porte-parole du gouvernement, sur BFMTV et RMC ce 3 novembre. En tout, 250.000 gendarmes et policiers sont mobiliss sur l'ensemble du territoire, indique le gouvernement.

----------


## tanaka59

Bonjour, 




> La blague ne fonctionne pas puisque si le premier document contrl par l'agent est valide il n'a pas besoin de regarder les autres.


Rien ne lempche de faire un contrle pouss




> Il existe un outil qui permet de gnrer une attestation au format PDF depuis son smartphone, donc on n'est pas oblig d'utiliser du papier.


Ce que tu comprends pas c'est qu'en France on aime le papier ... Donc un policier qui doit regarder l'attestation sur PDF ... Bah il prfra du papier . Puis un smartphone est un nid  microbe . C'est comme un clavier de PC . Cela se nettoie et bien peu le fond. Donc pour ma part pour viter de contaminer avec mes microbes un policier se sera ... papier. "A l'ancienne".




> a doit dissuader des gens de sortir de chez eux pour ou oui ou pour un non, mais d'un autre ct il y a peut-tre d'autres gens qui passent la journe dehors en gnrant une nouvelle attestation toutes les 30 minutes.
> L'important c'est qu'il n'y ait pas de gros rassemblements comme a :
> La soire clandestine attire 500 ftards dont des clbrits  Draguignan


Malheureusement il y en a qui ceux truandent ... Tu as aussi ceux qui s'en tamponnent complment ... Dans les quartiers difficiles des grandes villes c'est open bar 24/24 alors que les commerces et rassemblements y sont pourtant interdit ! Pas plus tard que le week end dernier sur Roubaix des altercations entre locaux non respectueux et policier car un salon avait ouvert ...

Bien videment c'est plus facile de verbaliser la mm de 75 ans qui  pas son attestation, et va chercher son pain ou  la pharmacie ... 




> Ouais mais peut-tre qu'ils respectent le protocole, avec les masques et la distance de scurit.
> Rendre visite  de la famille ce n'est pas forcment plus risqu que prendre le mtro pour aller au boulot (tous les jobs ne sont pas ralisable  distance) ou  l'cole.


Je peux te dire que si ! 

Dans mon entourage un proche a eu le covid (une personne age). Avec la fatigue  rester chez elle , elle en a oubli de porter le masque quand une personne est venu lui ramener des courses ... malade  son tour cette mme personne. Effet boule de neige , dans la mme rang de maisons 15 personnes (tous voisins de plus de 70 ans) ont chop le covid ! 

Avec la fatigue li au covid ainsi que la situation d'incertitude chronique, on en oublie les fondamentaux. On est submerg d'informations ... pas tonnant que "l'erreur soit humaine". 




> Si ton attestation n'est pas valide tu peux recevoir une amende. Les forces de l'ordre ne rigolent pas :
> Rennes : les amendes pour dfaut d'attestation commencent  tomber





> Faire des fausses attestations, c'est pire que de ne pas en avoir.
> C'est un faux, et c'est puni trs svrement par la loi.





> Mais il faut que l'attestation soit vrifie, si les seuls contrles faits sont de vrifier que tu as l'attestation, que la bonne case est coche et que tu es dans la limite de temps et de distance, les risques sont trs rduits  utiliser un faux.


Faux et usage et de faux oui c'est puni. Le policier moyen n'a quasiment aucun moyen de dtecter une vraie d'une fausse attestation .Sauf un coup de bol ...

-----

Encore une dcision bureaucratique europenne : https://www.largus.fr/actualite-auto...-10456402.html . 

A partir de la fin 2020/ dbut 2021 les bandes FM vont progressivement laisser place  la RNT/DAB+. L'quivalent d'une radio numrique  l'image de ce qui s'est fait en 2008 avec la TNT.

Bien videment cette "obligation" lors de la construction d'une voiture sera couverte  terme par des radios  "pages",  l'image de Canal+  la TV. Donc encore et toujours des taxes ... au passage. 

La rforme de la redevance audiovisuelle n'est pas innocente ... A noter aussi avec le souhait du gouvernement de taxer les objets technologiques comme les PC et smartphone, une possible "taxe" sur l'quipement multimdia automobile nous pend au nez.

----------


## bombseb

> Mme si Biden est lu, je vois mal pourquoi a partirait en guerre civile l-bas
> Parceque justement Trump a de grandes chances d'tre rlu, et les dmocrates ont dit qu'ils n'accepteront jamais le rsultat de l'lection dans ce cas l.
> Ils sont prts  mettre l'Amrique  feux et  sang pour lempcher de retourner  la maison blanche pendant 4 ans.





> C'est marrant j'ai lu exactement l'inverse moi


Biden l'a dit en publique, ils ne se cachent mme pas :







Il y a galement une vido o Hillary Clinton dit que en cas de victoire de Trump, Biden ne doit pas reconnatre l'issu du vote (je ne retrouve pas la vido)

----------


## Ryu2000

> Rien ne lempche de faire un contrle pouss


Dans l'article il y a crit :



> Sur un premier chat, celui de la Police, il lui est indiqu que " les dplacements pour assister un proche malade sont possibles,il faut fournir l'attestation de dplacement drogatoire ainsi qu'un justificatif (certificat mdical). Vous cocherez la case "Dplacements pour motif familial imprieux".
> 
> Il explique ne pas avoir de certificat mdical. La rponse est alors sans appel : "*Malheureusement, sans certificat mdical, il ne vous sera pas possible de vous dplacer sans avoir le risque d'tre verbalis*".


Il y a moyen de tomber sur des policiers un peu plus souple, je me suis fais contrler 2 ou 3 fois lors du premier confinement alors que j'avais coch la case "Dplacements pour motif familial imprieux" et que je n'avais pas de certificat et ils m'ont toujours laisser passer sans problme.
On verra la prochaine fois si je me prend une amende ou pas. Peut-tre qu'ils sont plus strict aujourd'hui.




> Puis un smartphone est un nid  microbe .


Je crois que l'attestation comporte un QR Code que le policier peut scanner. Donc il n'a pas a touch de feuille ou de smartphone, mais sinon il peut se laver les mains  chaque fois qu'il touche quelque chose (si il met des gants il va finir par se toucher le visage avec).
Monnaie, objets, papier : combien de temps le virus reste-t-il actif hors du corps humain ?



> Mais selon lOrganisation mondiale de la Sant, *en se lavant rgulirement les mains au savon ou avec un gel hydroalcoolique*, le risque dtre infect en touchant pices de monnaie, billets de banque ou cartes de crdit, par exemple, est trs faible. Idem avec un colis ou une lettre.





> quand une personne est venu lui ramener des courses ... malade  son tour


On ne peut pas savoir avec certitude si la contamination a eu lieu  ce moment l, des gens qui sont porteurs de la maladie il y en a partout.
Gnralement quand tu ramnes des courses  quelqu'un qui est malade, tu fais extrmement attention.

Il faut se laver les mains rgulirement car le virus peut survivre longtemps sur certaines surfaces :
Covid-19 : le SARS-CoV-2 peut survivre jusqu' 11 heures sur la peau, 28 jours sur certaines surfaces




> Bien videment cette "obligation" lors de la construction d'une voiture sera couverte  terme par des radios  "pages",  l'image de Canal+  la TV. Donc encore et toujours des taxes ... au passage.


T'es pas oblig de t'abonner.
Tant qu'il y a la FM en parallle tout va bien, par contre quand ils vont arrter la FM il faudra faire des modifications pour avoir un autoradio capable de capter la radio.

====
Macron veut que l'UE protge les frontires extrieures de Schengen mais il ne veut pas changer la constitution.
Emmanuel Macron annonce un doublement des forces de scurit dployes aux frontires



> Accompagn du ministre de lintrieur, Grald Darmanin, et du secrtaire dEtat charg des affaires europennes, Clment Beaune, le prsident sest galement dit  favorable   une refondation  en profondeur  des rgles rgissant lespace Schengen de libre circulation en Europe, et   un plus grand contrle  des frontires.  Je porterai en ce sens des premires propositions au Conseil  europen de dcembre, pour  repenser lorganisation  de Schengen et * intensifier notre protection commune aux frontires avec une vritable police de scurit aux frontires extrieures* , ajoutant que ctait avec la  volont daboutir sous la prsidence franaise , au premier semestre 2022.
> (...)
> Il a galement plaid pour  intensifier  la lutte contre limmigration clandestine et les rseaux de trafiquants  qui, de plus en plus souvent, sont lis aux rseaux terroristes .  Nous prendrons les lois qui sont ncessaires, si elles correspondent  des besoins identifis , a-t-il ajout, mais *la situation  ne justifie pas de changer la Constitution* , a-t-il assur, face  des pressions de responsables politiques de droite et dextrme droite.


Il faut aider la Hongrie (et plein d'autres pays)  empcher les migrants de rentrer.

----------


## tanaka59

Bonsoir, 




> Il y a moyen de tomber sur des policiers un peu plus souple


Vu le climat actuel les policiers ne sont plus  faire de cadeau ... C'est au "petit bonheur la chance". Tu as de la chance t'es pas verbalis, tu as pas de chance tu payes "pour les autres et un systme".

https://www.tendanceouest.com/actual...t-gratuit.html
https://www.marieclaire.fr/controle-...de,1360842.asp
https://www.marieclaire.fr/elus-soig...nt,1361116.asp

Pendant le premier confinement j'ai rcolt les tmoignages de plusieurs personnes. 

Plusieurs verbalisations  tord. Dont l'un d'eux m'a fait bondir au plafond. Une dame a un accident de la circulation, elle appelle son mari pour venir la rcuprer car la voiture ne peut pas repartir. Le garagiste est venu chercher la voiture sur un plateau. Aucun taxi de dispo  ce moment la des faits. Sur la route du retour : 2 prunes pour dplacements non essentiels ... 

Autre exemple : l'aide  une personne ge prise en voiture car elle avait du mal  se dplacer . Lautomobiliste a t verbalis car l'attestation ne contenait pas "aide  personne vulnrable", seulement "course de premire ncessit" .

Des amendes pour l'achat de 2 baguettes de pains ... "caddy pas assez rempli" selon la gendarmerie" . 

Les amendes et les motifs d'applications sont plus que discutables par moment. C'est la le fond du problme. Pour une mme situation 2 policiers peuvent avoir 2 approches diffrentes l'un verbaliser , l'autre non. C'est le problme du "cas par cas" ...

Pas tonnant que le sentiment d'injustice et dinquit devant la loi soit flagrant et criant. 




> je me suis fais contrler 2 ou 3 fois lors du premier confinement alors que j'avais coch la case "Dplacements pour motif familial imprieux" et que je n'avais pas de certificat et ils m'ont toujours laisser passer sans problme.
> On verra la prochaine fois si je me prend une amende ou pas. Peut-tre qu'ils sont plus strict aujourd'hui.


Ils sont plus strict ... suffit qu'un policier soit excd et "paf" il passe ses nerfs sur le premier pkin moyen qu'il contrle ... 




> T'es pas oblig de t'abonner.
> Tant qu'il y a la FM en parallle tout va bien, par contre quand ils vont arrter la FM il faudra faire des modifications pour avoir un autoradio capable de capter la radio.


La nouvelle donne de l'tat c'est de "privatiser"  fond l'audiovisuel publique. Regardez France TV et Radio France. Des suppressions de chaines de prvu (France O par exemple ...) . Il y a aussi des chaines transnationales Arte, TV5Monde, RFI ... avec des partenariats comme ZDF,RTBF,RTS,...  




> Macron veut que l'UE protge les frontires extrieures de Schengen mais il ne veut pas changer la constitution.
> Emmanuel Macron annonce un doublement des forces de scurit dployes aux frontires
> 
> Il faut aider la Hongrie (et plein d'autres pays)  empcher les migrants de rentrer.


Cela suppose de ngocier des accords pour la protection par endroit : 



Russie, Belarus et Ukraine bon la c'est pas le plus compliqu. Comme pays c'est dj hors Schengen donc trs gard. Moldavie , Turquie et Balkan la c'est le plus dlicat , passoire et beaucoup de trafic ... 

Reste la mditerrane . 

Concentrons les moyens sur ces 2 endroits prcits pour garder les frontires dj.

----------


## Ryu2000

Il n'est pas drle il n'a pas fait la blague "quand je n'ai pas mes 8h de sommeil je suis un peu soupe au lait"  ::(:  :
VRAN S'EXPLIQUE SUR SON COUP DE SANG  L'ASSEMBLE: "JE ME SUIS EMPORT, A ARRIVE"



> Olivier Vran a ensuite rappel qu'il y avait - c'est vrai - "beaucoup de bruit dans l'hmicycle" ce soir-l. "On ne l'entend pas dans les vidos de retransmission, mais je peux vous garantir que pour entendre sa propre voix, a peut tre compliqu", a-t-il enchan. L-dessus, de nombreux anciens ministres ou Premiers ministres ont pu en tmoign: l'hmicycle du Palais-Bourbon - plus petit qu'il n'y parat - est effectivement *un lieu o il est facile de crer du brouhaha.*
> 
> "Quand j'ai abord la question d'un jeune patient g de 28 ans en ranimation - on a le droit d'tre marqu quand on sort d'une chambre de ranimation aprs cela -, un dput, pas trs loin, s'est mis  crier, 'il va nous faire pleurer'. Donc voil, j'ai perdu mon calme", a dvelopp le locataire de l'avenue de Sgur.
> (...)
> "Je me suis emport, a arrive, je n'ai jamais eu la volont de demander  la reprsentation nationale (...) de sortir de l'hmicycle", a conclu Olivier Vran, faisant allusion  l'une des phrases qu'il avait prononces durant son coup de sang.


Peut-tre qu'un jour on ne confinera que les personnes les plus vulnrables :
Lexcutif rflchit au scnario dun confinement pour les seules personnes vulnrables



> Au moment dannoncer le retour du confinement, mercredi 28 octobre, Emmanuel Macron a dessin une voie alternative dans la lutte contre lpidmie de Covid-19, pour aussitt lcarter :  Confiner les seules personnes  risque.  *En clair, les seniors, les individus atteints de pathologies lourdes et ceux souffrant daffections de longue dure.*
> (...)
> Dans ce contexte, une mesure disolement des seules personnes vulnrables  peut tre pertinente mais elle nest pas suffisante , estimait Emmanuel Macron lors de son allocution. Difficile dtre certain quune barrire tanche sinstallerait entre les diffrentes catgories de la population.  Cette voie nest pas, au moment o je vous parle, utilisable , concluait le chef de lEtat. La nuance temporelle a son importance. Selon nos informations, lexcutif rflchit en effet  un scnario conduisant  lavenir  un confinement des seules personnes vulnrables. * On travaille dessus, si lpidmie rduit* , souligne-t-on dans lentourage de M. Macron.

----------


## fredoche

Comment mdiatiser leur mdiocrit sans limite.

On confine et ensuite on rflchit  comment confiner intelligemment




> Difficile dtre certain quune barrire tanche sinstallerait entre les diffrentes catgories de la population


C'est vrai... l au moins on est certain que les contamins seront confins avec ceux qui ne le seraient pas encore
Puisque de toute faon rien n'est prvu pour isoler les contamins rels 

*tre gouverns par des gens qui ont des gros melons, c'est tre gouvern par des courges*

----------


## tanaka59

Bonjour, 




> *tre gouverns par des gens qui ont des gros melons, c'est tre gouvern par des courges*


Dans les vrais procdures , que pratique le CDC (US) . Quand on a un personne malade la procdure dit :

> isolement de la personne suspecte
> isolement de TOUS ces cas de contacts direct/indirect
> on brule les vtements
> dcontaminations de l'ensemble des objets 
> interdiction absolue de se soustraire aux procdures
> embarqu immdiatement en fourgon mdical vers un lieu de quarantaine avec interdiction d'en sortir ou d'en rentre (on se fou pas mal de savoir que tu sois  5/10/1000 km de chez toi).

On va faire comme en Chine , surveillance H24/J7 avec police et / ou camra . En cas de soustraction et / ou tentative vous tes parqu en quarantaine pendant 40 j et pas 7j ...

La niveau scurit. Personne ne rentre ou sort d'un zone ... On peut mme tre jusquau boutiste en bloquant le trafic de marchandise avec un cabotage. On laisse entrer le vhicule qui transporte sans laisser entrer la personne. C'est encore plus radicale. Voir seulement le "contenu" ... 

Rien de mieux pour empcher d'entrer ou sortir. 

En chine c'est du on/off gnralis et 1,3 milliards de personnes sous cloches . Aux moins c'est efficace. 

En Europe les bordures de Schengen sont une catastrophe et le on/off c'est quasi impossible avec lmiettement des frontires. Sans parler des DOM-TOM ou alors la c'est une vritable passoire ... Un clandestin qui arrive malade par voie maritime ou terrestre , genre du Brsil ou des Comores c'est impossible  dtecter ... et la maladie se rpand  vitesse grand V par voie arienne ... entre mtropole et Dom-Tom

----------


## Cincinnatus

> Un clandestin qui arrive malade par voie maritime ou terrestre , genre du Brsil ou des Comores c'est impossible  dtecter ... et la maladie se rpand  vitesse grand V par voie arienne ... entre mtropole et Dom-Tom


Et pas que les clandestins. En mars, un mdecin italien est parti en vacances aux Balares pour se reposer aprs avoir soign des cas de Covid-19 . Dans ses bagages, il a import le virus dans les les. Merci les touristes !  ::aie:: 
Est-ce un hasard si l'pidmie reprend de plus belle aprs les vacances ?

----------


## Invit

Le personnel soignant detruit l'conomie pour faire gagner aux vieux quelques annes d'esprance de vie.

Des vieux qui ont mis  sac la retraite, la scu, l'immobilier, l'conomie et la maintenant la plante.

Personnel soignant qui va toucher son salaire pendant que les gens qui veulent bosser et qui ne risquent rien vont crever la gueule ouverte  cause de la crise conomique.

Et aprs on nous demande d'tre solidaires ?

Les fonctionnaires gangrnent ce pays, les profs, les flics, les soignants sont juste bon  toucher des primes et leurs salaires.

----------


## tanaka59

Bonjour, 




> Et pas que les clandestins. En mars, un mdecin italien est parti en vacances aux Balares pour se reposer aprs avoir soign des cas de Covid-19 . Dans ses bagages, il a import le virus dans les les. Merci les touristes !


Je parle en priorit de qui entre est sort de Schengen d'un point de vu douane. 

Au niveau transnational intraeuropen , ce mdecin n'aurait jamais du partir en vacances et  l'chelle de tous les pays ds le dpart on devait limiter "le tourisme". 




> Est-ce un hasard si l'pidmie reprend de plus belle aprs les vacances ?


C'est "logique" comme avec l'ouverture et la fermeture d'un robinet.




> Le personnel soignant detruit l'conomie pour faire gagner aux vieux quelques annes d'esprance de vie.


Le personnel soignant  une vision mdico-mdical, pas psycho-socio-conomique ... Donc on connait la logique de destruction qui en dcoule ...




> Des vieux qui ont mis  sac la retraite, la scu, l'immobilier, l'conomie et la maintenant la plante.


C'est la classe politique qui est responsable . Pas le pkin moyen. 




> Personnel soignant qui va toucher son salaire pendant que les gens qui veulent bosser et qui ne risquent rien vont crever la gueule ouverte  cause de la crise conomique.


Forcement les impratifs sanitairse sont destructeurs pour les relations socio-conomiques ... Isolement des personnes, pertes d'activits, suspension d'activit, trouble psychologique, les problmes psycho-socios systmatique lis aux fonctionnement de nos socits (ceux jamais solutionns) ont pris des proportions tellement monstrueuses qu'on ne sait plus les solutions ... Et cela va poser d'autres problmes qu'on pensait ne jamais voir ou alors qu'on pensait "tre"  l'abri ...

L'ambiance actuelle n'est pas un climat du tout serein pour les entreprises et particuliers. 

Dans l'esprit des gens , en priode dincertitude il y a le facteur "risque d'avoir l'esprit perturb" :

> quid de la hausse des "accidents du quotidien" du  l'inattention ?
> quid de la hausse du nombre d'accidents du travail ?
> quid de l'encombrement des cabinets des psychologues et des hpitaux psychiatriques ? 

Ces dgts sont difficilement chiffrables car on ne peut pas les prvoir . Et d'un point de vue conomique pour la scu le cout va tre pharaonique ...

Difficilement chiffrable aussi les dgts " long terme" :

> quid des projets "personnels" qui ne se raliseront jamais (achat de voiture, d'un bien immobilier , d'un projet dexprience  l'tranger , d'autres projets personnels de toutes natures ... )
> quid aussi des personnes non formes et / ou mal formes a cause des parcours chaotiques ces derniers mois ? (futur chmeur de longue dure ??? personne ne trouvant pas de travail ??? entreprise ne trouvant pas de candidats ???) 




> Et aprs on nous demande d'tre solidaires ?


En temps de crise personne n'est solidaire ... Les "piphnomnes" d'une partie de la population dj prcaire ont juste pris des proportions inendigable ... En gros maintenant on est entre dans la phase "sauve qui peu".




> Les fonctionnaires gangrnent ce pays, les profs, les flics, les soignants sont juste bon  toucher des primes et leurs salaires.


Ce n'est pas  proprement parler "tous les fonctionnaires". Je dirais plutt une partie des fonctionnaires et ceux des collectivits et dans les bureaux des ministres.

On est d'accord la France est hyper bureaucratise :

> ville
> interco
> dpartement / CG / DOM-TOM
> rgions
> tat
> niveau transfrontalier interreg europen
> europe

Pour faire fonctionner le tout quelques 550 000 lus pour 650 000 mandats (bonjour le cumul au passage) et ces quelques 5,5 millions d'agents des collectivits locales et fonctionnaires. Ajoutez un soupon de "pays de service", de dsindustrialisation, d'absence de rforme systmatique, on cre des lois sans supprimer/rformer les anciennes ... 

Le fonctionnement actuelle "institutionnelle" de la France est  bout de souffle, et comme personne ne veut en entendre parler ... La France vient juste de se prendre une grosse claque et elle est au pied du mur.

---

Concernant un tude dont les rsultats ont t communiqu  la radio il y a quelques :

> En Espagne la majorit des "jeunes" entre 25/35 ans contamins et qui contaminent, le sont dans des foyers ou la composition du mnage est un adulte clibataire avec/sans enfant vivant chez un proche parent/grand parent de 55/60 ans et plus . Dans une telle composition de mnage et de vie socio-conomique ,difficile de s'assurer de la distanciation sociale et de l'aspect sanitaire de la sphre strictement prive .
> En Italie on retrouve aussi ce problme.
> En France , comme aussi en Suisse Francophone/Wallonie et un peu le nord de l'Italie, les populations prcaires qui ont des proches dpendants (en maison de retraite ou non) n'ont culturellement pas le sens de "mnage, dsinfection, geste barrire" dvelopps. Cela reste du superficiel ou alors un tache rbarbative.

La salubrit n'est pas trs pousse dans les murs et habitudes de vie des populations latines ... contrairement aux populations anglo-saxonnes et germaniques. Mme chose en Asie, les japonais, coren , taiwanais on plus le sens de la salubrit que les indiens ou indonsien par exemple . 

> Reste aussi une partie de la population issue de l'immigration dans les zones de non droits ou la le respect des rgles et gestes barrires est allgrement bafoues et ignores. Par provocation envers les autorits et aussi par "culture". Le "on fait ce qu'on veut entre nous et chez nous" ... Typique de la mentalit mditerranenne m'enfoutiste et sans gne. 

---

Pour conclure , pour des pidmiologistes , le covid sera la encore dans 5/10/15 et partira de manire plutt difficile  radiquer. En somme  moyen terme (5/10 ans) on devra surtout dimensionner les hpitaux avec encore plus de lit pour grer les malade faute de traitement. 

Et se posera une "instabilit" internationale d'ouverture et de fermeture de frontire par "bloc de pays". Genre l'europen, l'asiatique et ou l'amricain qui fera un voyage  l'autre bout de la plante devra garder  l'esprit que n'importe quelle frontire peut fermer  tout moment ... quitte  se retrouver bloquer , mme en transit , plusieurs semaines voir mois dans un autre pays. 

Cela sonne "glas" pour quelques temps des grands voyages internationaux et l'conomie du tourisme.

----------


## Cincinnatus

> Le personnel soignant detruit l'conomie pour faire gagner aux vieux quelques annes d'esprance de vie.
> 
> Des vieux qui ont mis  sac la retraite, la scu, l'immobilier, l'conomie et la maintenant la plante.
> 
> Personnel soignant qui va toucher son salaire pendant que les gens qui veulent bosser et qui ne risquent rien vont crever la gueule ouverte  cause de la crise conomique.
> 
> Et aprs on nous demande d'tre solidaires ?
> 
> Les fonctionnaires gangrnent ce pays, les profs, les flics, les soignants sont juste bon  toucher des primes et leurs salaires.


Tes jrmiades apportent quoi au dbat ?? 
Si tu veux bosser et que tu ne risques rien, ben, vas-y ! Le reste de tes lucubrations ne mrite pas de rponse.

----------


## Cincinnatus

> Au niveau transnational intraeuropen , ce mdecin n'aurait jamais du partir en vacances et  l'chelle de tous les pays ds le dpart on devait limiter "le tourisme". 
> [...]
> Cela sonne "glas" pour quelques temps des grands voyages internationaux et l'conomie du tourisme.


On parie pour une rouverture afin de relancer le tourisme  Nol et en fvrier ? Ce reconfinement s'est fait sur la fin des vacances de la Toussaint, avec autorisation de rentrer le dernier jour, 48h aprs la date valable pour tout le monde.

----------


## Invit

> Tes jrmiades apportent quoi au dbat ?? 
> Si tu veux bosser et que tu ne risques rien, ben, vas-y ! Le reste de tes lucubrations ne mrite pas de rponse.


Impossible la milice de Macron empche toute initiative

----------


## tanaka59

Bonsoir, 




> On parie pour une rouverture afin de relancer le tourisme  Nol et en fvrier ?


Je parie que le confinement va perdurer car on sera dans une merde noir.




> Ce reconfinement s'est fait sur la fin des vacances de la Toussaint, avec autorisation de rentrer le dernier jour, 48h aprs la date valable pour tout le monde.


Le nouvel an chinois, Pques, les ftes juives , halloween , en Belgique et Allemagne Saint Nicolas  (fin du confinement le 13 dcembre en Belgique) sont passs  la trappe . En France Espagne, Portugal et Italie Noel comme la fte des rois mages vont aussi passes  la trappe . 

Vous tes trop optimiste ...  ::?:   ::|:   ::alerte::   ::nono::   ::cfou:: 

Mefiez vous ! Vous tes prvenu

----------


## Ryu2000

> Le personnel soignant detruit l'conomie pour faire gagner aux vieux quelques annes d'esprance de vie.


Ce n'est pas le personnel soignant qui a dcid de fermer les bars, les restaurants, les boites de nuits, les magasins non essentiels.
Le Journal Officiel a publi un dcret autorisant la prescription du Rivotril sous forme injectable en ambulatoire et hors autorisation de mise sur le march, dans les contres indications il y a crit "Ce mdicament ne doit pas tre utilis dans les cas suivants : insuffisance respiratoire grave" et dans les effets secondaires il y a crit que a peut provoquer un arrt respiratoire. Donc on ne sauve pas tous les vieux. D'ailleurs, dans les ranimations, il arrive qu'on dbranche un vieux pour brancher un jeune.




> Des vieux qui ont mis  sac la retraite, la scu, l'immobilier, l'conomie et la maintenant la plante.


Ils ne sont pas responsable. Ils ont cotis pendant 40 ans donc ils ont droit  leur retraire, ils ont pu acheter une maison parce que a coutait moins cher  l'poque, pour la plante ils n'y sont pour rien, ce n'est pas eux qui prennent le plus l'avion, ni qui achtent le plus d'high tech.
Ceux qui sont n aprs 1945 ont eu de la chance, parce qu'aprs la seconde guerre mondiale l'conomie allait bien, mais depuis les annes 1970 a va de moins en moins bien. Les choses iront peut-tre mieux aprs la troisime guerre mondiale (essayez de survivre, on ne sait jamais).




> Les fonctionnaires gangrnent ce pays, les profs, les flics, les soignants sont juste bon  toucher des primes et leurs salaires.


Les professeurs doivent supporter les lves et les parents d'lves qui sont parfois trs chiants. C'est pas marrant comme job, surtout qu'au dbut tu risques de commencer dans une ZEP parce que t'as pas de point.
Les policiers reoivent souvent des ordres difficiles et il y a plein de suicides et de dmissions. (Combien de policiers et de gendarmes se sont suicids au cours des dernires annes ?)




> Personnel soignant qui va toucher son salaire pendant que les gens qui veulent bosser et qui ne risquent rien vont crever la gueule ouverte  cause de la crise conomique


Les aides soignantes et les infirmires ne sont pas trs bien pays, alors que leur mtier est pnible :
A quel point les infirmiers franais sont-ils moins pays que leurs collgues europens ?



> Il se trouve quavec 2 070 euros nets par mois, le salaire moyen des infirmiers en France est en-dessous de la moyenne europenne, mais aussi de celle de lOCDE, lOrganisation pour la coopration conomique et le dveloppement (2 600 euros). A titre de comparaison, les infirmiers allemands touchent en moyenne 2 383 euros nets chaque mois, et les Espagnols 2 600 euros nets.


La crise conomique tait l bien avant le SARS-CoV-2... Depuis 2008 il y a des problmes qui s'aggravent. C'est la faute aux banques et  la finance.
Le SARS-CoV-2 ne fait qu'acclrer le processus, il va y avoir beaucoup de faillites, en attendant le gouvernement finance en parti le chmage partiel, ce qui fait augmenter la dette extrmement vite.
C'est plus grave que ce qu'ils essaient de faire croire :
Une dette publique  120 % nest  pas en soi une catastrophe , juge le prsident de la Cour des comptes




> On parie pour une rouverture afin de relancer le tourisme  Nol et en fvrier ?


Si on empche les gens de fter nol/nouvel an ils pourraient s'nerver. Pour l'instant les Franais sont extrmement calme et disciplin, il n'y a pas de manifestations massives contre le confinement. Globalement les Franais respectent les rgles. Mais au bout d'un moment ils pourraient craquer.

Coronavirus : lhypothse dun Nol confin grandit
Il est prvu que le confinement se termine le 1er dcembre, Macron devra prendre la parole pour dire que le confinement va tre prolong (peut-tre jusqu'au 21 dcembre), ensuite il y a aura peut-tre une troisime prolongation (nol/nouvel an).




> Impossible la milice de Macron empche toute initiative


Dans l'informatique le confinement ce n'est pas la fin du monde.
Les dveloppeurs peuvent bosser tranquillement depuis chez eux, les managers peuvent constater leur inutilits, tout va bien.  :+1:  (bon en fait non, plein de dveloppements ont t stopps)

Pour certaines entreprises c'est une aubaine ce confinement. (Netflix et Amazon par exemple)

----------


## Invit

> Le personnel soignant detruit l'conomie pour faire gagner aux vieux quelques annes d'esprance de vie.
> 
> Des vieux qui ont mis  sac la retraite, la scu, l'immobilier, l'conomie et la maintenant la plante.
> 
> Personnel soignant qui va toucher son salaire pendant que les gens qui veulent bosser et qui ne risquent rien vont crever la gueule ouverte  cause de la crise conomique.
> 
> Et aprs on nous demande d'tre solidaires ?
> 
> Les fonctionnaires gangrnent ce pays, les profs, les flics, les soignants sont juste bon  toucher des primes et leurs salaires.


Ceux qui critiquent ce poste sont complices de la dictature mise en place, on se souvient des tratres  la nation.

----------


## pmithrandir

> Ceux qui critiquent ce poste sont complices de la dictature mise en place, on se souvient des tratres  la nation.


Je suis tellement d accord..tuons les tratres. Tuons les soignants et les fonctionnaires.. tuons les retraits et les chmeurs


Faut aller au bout de ses ides mon grand.

----------


## Invit

Parce que tu crois que le confinement ne tue personne ?

----------


## pmithrandir

> Parce que tu crois que le confinement ne tue personne ?



Des millions de gens je n en doute pas. Des immenses charniers  ciel ouvert sont dailleur cache dans le fond de la creuse pour cacher tous ces cadavres gnants pour le gouvernement.

Et une fois leur service fini les fonctionnaires prennent leur voiture pour emmener les cadavres locaux la bas.  Un drame se joue et personne n en parle

----------


## Invit

La grippe tue chaque anne 200  600000 personnes depuis des dcennies pourtant on ne fout pas en branle l'conomie pour a.

L on a 1.2millions et on pte un scandale, deux poids deux mesures.

----------


## Invit

> La grippe tue chaque anne 200  600000 personnes depuis des dcennies pourtant on ne fout pas en branle l'conomie pour a.
> 
> L on a 1.2millions et on pte un scandale, deux poids deux mesures.


Oui, voila : 1.2 millions en 10 mois et malgr des mesures de confinement. deux poids deux mesures.

----------


## tanaka59

Bonsoir, 




> La grippe tue chaque anne 200  600000 personnes depuis des dcennies pourtant on ne fout pas en branle l'conomie pour a.
> 
> L on a 1.2millions et on pte un scandale, deux poids deux mesures.


Rellement idiot ou tu le fais exprs ? 

On est face  :

maladie hautement contagieuse (quand la grippe contamine 2 personnes, ici on est autour de 4 voir 6 personnes)
maladie hautement infectieuse (symptmes similaires  la grippe tout en tant plus grave en intensit et dure)
maladie contre la quelle on a pas de traitement car "nouvelle" et sortie d'on ne sait trop o
maladie qui s'est rpandu  l'chelle mondiale, tous les pays sont touchs

Une maladie contagieuse ET sans traitement , ncessite de prendre des mesures draconienne. C'est dure est c'est ainsi .

---

Tient d'ailleurs en parlant d'pidmie la scne d'un film de 2012 n'a jamais t aussi vrai ... 

Plante des singes . Dans la version avec l'acteur "David Hewlett" (connu pour son rle du docteur Rodney McKay dans Stargate Atlantis) , on le voit  la fin du film, malade prendre l'avion ... Dans le volet 2 du film ou la scne se passe  San Francisco post pidmie en 2020-2025 ...

Quand la ralit rattrape la fiction  ::?: 

On peut aussi citer le film "pandmie" tourn  Annecy, ou un film US sur la mme thmatique ou une pidmie ravage le centre des USA ...

----------


## Invit

> Oui, voila : 1.2 millions en 10 mois et malgr des mesures de confinement. deux poids deux mesures.



La grippe c'est des dizaines de millions depuis qu'on les compte, et c'est la mme chose chaque hiver. Pourtant on n'empche pas les personnes qui ne risquent rien de vivre.

Sous couvert d'humanisme les gauchistes nous privent de nos liberts.

----------


## Invit

> La grippe c'est des dizaines de millions depuis qu'on les compte, et c'est la mme chose chaque hiver.


 ::marteau::

----------


## Invit

> 


Chaque hiver tu fais +200000  600000 oui, cest un fait regarde les stats

----------


## Invit

> Chaque hiver tu fais +200000  600000 oui, cest un fait regarde les stats


Ce "raisonnement" est compltement con. Et donc, il faudrait abolir ces lois liberticides qui nous interdisent de rouler  150 en ville en brulant tous les feux, sous prtexte que les accidents de voiture de la semaine dernire ont fait moins de morts que les attaques d'ours depuis le dbut de l'humanit ? 
Ah bah oui en fait, si ces pitons hypocondriaques ont peur de mourir, ils n'ont qu' se confiner, c'est pas le problme des automobilistes.

----------


## ABCIWEB

> Sous couvert d'humanisme les gauchistes nous privent de nos liberts.


Les dictateurs utilisent n'importe quel prtexte pour imposer leur dictature et ils ne sont pas spcifiquement de gauche ou de droite. Si je rentre "dictatures" dans un moteur de recherche, je vois en autre ce lien o l'on trouve le Roi dArabie saoudite, le Prsident de la Syrie, celui de la Gambie, etc. et en remontant dans l'histoire, Hitler, dictateur notoire, disait vouloir lutter contre le bolchevisme.

Donc tu pourrais tout aussi bien dire : "Sous couvert d'humanisme, le gouvernement nous prive de nos liberts", cela t'viterais d'utiliser des clichs de propagande, et de qualifier le gouvernement actuel de gauchiste, ce qui disqualifie doublement ton message.

----------


## Invit

> Ce "raisonnement" est compltement con. Et donc, il faudrait abolir ces lois liberticides qui nous interdisent de rouler  150 en ville en brulant tous les feux, sous prtexte que les accidents de voiture de la semaine dernire ont fait moins de morts que les attaques d'ours depuis le dbut de l'humanit ? 
> Ah bah oui en fait, si ces pitons hypocondriaques ont peur de mourir, ils n'ont qu' se confiner, c'est pas le problme des automobilistes.


Aucun rapport, les mdias font bien leur boulot de propagande m, on se croirait en 1914 juste avant la 1re guerre mondiale.

Incroyable de tout gober comme a sans esprit critique.

----------


## Cincinnatus

> Le reste de tes lucubrations ne mrite pas de rponse.


Je l'avais dit... fallait pas nourrir le Troll ! 




> La grippe tue chaque anne 200  600000 personnes depuis des dcennies pourtant on ne fout pas *en branle* l'conomie pour a.





> *Mettre en branle :* Mettre en mouvement, donner l'impulsion de dpart.


Petit contresens, peut-tre ? 




> sans esprit critique.


L'Hpital qui se fout de la Charit !  ::cfou::

----------


## Ryu2000

Il y a un ministre qui promet aux franais de la visibilit  propos du protocole de confinement pour Nol ^^ (en principe le gouvernement devrait s'exprimer avant le 1 dcembre pour prolonger le confinement, est-ce que nous aurons des infos sur Nol / Nouvel An  ce moment l ?) :
LE CONFINEMENT LEV POUR NOL? VRAN LE SOUHAITE "ARDEMMENT" MAIS SE REFUSE  TOUT "PRONOSTIC"



> Il y a quelques jours, sur BFMTV, l'infectiologue Gilles Pialoux s'tait montr encore plus rserv. "Il faut probablement oublier les vacances de Nol" telles que les Franais les connaissent, a expliqu le chef du service des maladies infectieuses et tropicales de Tenon  Paris. "Oublier mais pour sauver 2021." Pour le spcialiste, qui s'est dfendu d'tre un "oiseau de mauvais augure", "peut-tre cette anne le pre Nol ce sera Skype".
> 
>  dfaut de s'engager sur la leve du confinement, *Olivier Vran a promis que les Franais "auront ncessairement de la visiblit".* "Aujourd'hui on est dbut novembre, l'heure est  la vague pidmique dans nos hpitaux, elle est  la responsabilit collective. Chaque chose en son temps", a-t-il avanc. Le confinement, dans sa forme actuelle, est cens s'appliquer "a minima" jusqu'au 1er dcembre.


N'esprer pas aller dans une station de ski en fvrier, vous risquez d'tre du.  ::mouarf:: 

Gnralement en janvier, fvrier, mars, plein de gens ont la grippe, donc on risque de rester confin en 2021.
Covid-19 et grippe : quels scnarios pour cet hiver ?



> Lpidmie de grippe 2020 a t raccourcie de 6 semaines par rapport aux annes prcdentes.  Nature


=======
Le gouvernement aimerait bien que ceux qui ont t test positif restent chez eux :
Coronavirus : l'excutif envisage des amendes pour non-respect de l'isolement



> D'aprs les informations d'Europe 1, *le gouvernement franais rflchit  rendre obligatoire l'isolement des personnes atteintes du Covid-19*. Celles-ci pourraient alors tre contrles de trs prs, avec des amendes en cas de manquement. L'excutif avance toutefois  pas feutrs, sachant le sujet sensible.


Il ne faut pas inviter du monde  l'apro chez soi :
Les infos de 6h - Confinement : que risque-t-on en recevant des invits chez soi ?



> Prvenue, la police est intervenue et chaque participant s'est vu remettre une amende de 135 euros, pour non-respect du confinement. Cette rgle est galement  appliquer chez soi et il est lgitime de se demander ce que l'on risque en organisant un dner ou un apro.
> 
> En effet, *un tel vnement est galement passible d'une amende de 135 euros* et, si vous rcidivez dans les 15 jours, le montant passe  200 euros avant de continuer de grimper si vous persistez. Trois violations du confinement en moins d'un mois constituent un dlit punissable de 3.750 euros d'amende et de six mois de prison.

----------


## pmithrandir

Ryu, ne pense pas que la grippe va faire des ravages cette anne, comme la gastro.
Les franais vont se rendre compte que lorsque l'on porte un masque et qu'on se lave les mains, ces virus ont bien du mal a se propager. (on le voit bien dans la baisse drastique de la grippe en 2020 lors du premier confinement).


Par ailleurs, ton article est intressant, mais le titre ne reflete pas le contenu.

La ils ont eu une amende parce que c'tait un lieu public. Mais dans le cas d'un lieu priv, comme ils le soulignent d'ailleurs dans l'article, il ne peuvent qu'attendre que les gens sortent. Il n'est en effet pas interdit d'tre chez les gens, il est interdit de se dplacer.


Aprs, pour moi ce confinement est une blague La semaine tout le monde circule, le week end c'est  peine plus rduit. 

Entre le couvre feu et le confinement, en dehors des jouets non disponible en magasin et les coiffeurs ferms, rien n'a vraiment chang pour une famille.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Les franais vont se rendre compte que lorsque l'on porte un masque et qu'on se lave les mains, ces virus ont bien du mal a se propager.


Il faut qu'ils respectent le protocole et ce n'est pas vident.
Virus et germes sur les barres de bus ou de mtro : bonjour l'angoisse ! (2017)



> Ainsi, une tude ralise il y a 18 mois dans le mtro de New York a permis de relever la prsence de 562 espces de bactries, dont 67 pathognes. : mningite, ttanos, staphylocoques dors, peste noire...
> 
> En fait, tout dpend de ce qu'on fait de sa main ensuite. En la portant dans sa bouche, en mettant son doigt dans le nez... Bref, tout a n'est pas recommand dans les transports en commun.* Selon Jean-Paul Hamon, seuls 30 % des personnes qui prennent les transports en commun se lavent les mains aprs.* "C'est un reflex  avoir."


Aujourd'hui il y a de la solution hydroalcoolique un peu partout, donc c'est plus facile.

----------


## Jon Shannow

Les produits essentiels autoriss  la vente... c'est assez surprenant.

La liste en question :


> Voici la liste des "produits essentiels" qui sont autoriss  la vente
> 
> L'quipement automobile
> Fourniture ncessaire aux exploitations agricoles
> Fruits et lgumes en magasin spcialis
> Viandes et de produits  base de viande
> Poissons, crustacs et mollusques
> Pain, ptisserie et confiserie
> Boissons
> ...


J'ai mis en gras, ce qui cloche ! En effet, avec cette liste il est possible de s'acheter une tlviseur mais pas un rfrigrateur, un four ou une plaque de cuisson.
Donc, pour le gouvernement, il est essentiel d'entendre leur propagande au travers de leurs journaleux, mais se faire  manger... non !

----------


## Ryu2000

> En effet, avec cette liste il est possible de s'acheter une tlviseur mais pas un rfrigrateur, un four ou une plaque de cuisson.


Sans ordinateur il y a de quoi devenir fou, des gens vont tre enferms pendant des mois seul dans leur appartement.
C'est important d'avoir un ordinateur quand t'es confin en 2021.

Apparemment il est possible d'acheter un four :
BRICOLAGE, MAGASINS, ENFANTS: CL CONTINUE DE RPONDRE  VOS QUESTIONS



> Jhabite Chateauneuf et je dois dmnager  Puymoyen le week-end du 21 et 22 novembre car nous avons vendu notre maison avec tout llectromnager. Nous avons sign un bail de location pour une maison dont la cuisine nest pas quipe.De ce fait, nous allons nous retrouver sans rien. Pourrons-nous nous rendre dans un magasin dlectromnager pour acheter notre matriel ?
> *Bonjour, si vous voulez acheter un four, un frigo ou autre appareil lectromnager il faudra le faire en click and collect.* Cest--dire sur internet. Sur place, les magasins tels que Darty ou Boulanger ne peuvent plus vendre dlectromnagers durant le confinement mais seulement un certain type de produits tels que les ordinateurs par exemple. Ces magasins proposent le click and collect. Un magasin comme Envie 16, adoss  latelier dinsertion,  lIsle dEspagnac, est galement ouvert.


Il faut un ordinateur et un accs  internet pour faire la commande.

----------


## Cincinnatus

> Il faut un ordinateur et un accs  internet pour faire la commande.


cf https://www.francebleu.fr/infos/soci...que-1572505557

*Illettrisme numrique : un Franais sur six n'utilise pas Internet*


Jeudi 31 octobre 2019  8:46 - Par Pierre Emparan, France Bleu

Plus dun Franais sur trois manque toujours de comptences numriques de base, comme envoyer ou recevoir un mail, ou encore chercher des informations administratives. C'est ce que rvle une tude de l'Insee publie ce mercredi.

[...]

*Une personne sur quatre n'a pas russi  se renseigner sur des produits et services en ligne*et 49 % d'entre eux n'ont pas russi  rechercher des informations administratives.



1/4 des Franais ont donc du mal  utiliser le 'click and collect'... Ils font comment pour tous ces achats ?? Et ils ne sont pas Amish.

----------


## Ryu2000

> 1/4 des Franais ont donc du mal  utiliser le 'click and collect'... Ils font comment pour tous ces achats ??


Pure tu sembles avoir de grosses difficults avec les balises BBCode ^^

Je ne sais pas ce que peuvent faire les gens qui ne peuvent pas commander sur internet, les articles n'en parlent pas.
L par exemple :
Fnac, Darty, Boulanger : les conditions de livraison et bons plans  ne pas rater



> Les e-commerants franais se mobilisent pour faire profiter *les internautes* de bons plans dans tous leurs rayons : voici tout ce quil faut savoir sur les conditions de livraison du moment  la Fnac, chez Darty ou encore chez Boulanger.


Apparemment si tu n'es pas un internaute, t'es bais !
Si tu connais quelqu'un avec un PC portable et un smartphone (le fils du voisin), tu peux lui demander de venir (motif familial imprieux) afin qu'il t'aide  commander un four sur internet.
Mais sinon il fallait s'arranger pour acheter un four avant que le confinement commence.

----------


## pmithrandir

Si les ordinateur sont disponible, ce n'est pas pour occuper les gens, mais bien parce que pour tltravailler, il faut un ordi.

Par ailleurs, le click and collect se fait aussi par tlphone dans de nombreuses enseignes. Il y a obligation de commande, mais rien qui interdit de commander par tlphone.
Aprs, pour des commandes sur place, en gnral, il y a un jour de dlai pour tre en rgle avec l'esprit de la loi.

C'est pour es jouets que c'est un peu plus galre. Du coup mon ain aura des jeux achets sur le bon coin cette anne. Au passage on a eu des beaux jeux pour pas grand chose avec leur boite. (on parlait d'cologie et d'nergie grise il n y a pas longtemps...) Le petit frre a eu 2 puzzle d'occasion hier aussi.

----------


## Invit

Faut vraiment ne pas aimer ses enfants ou ne pas vouloir contribuer  l'conomie en achetant sur leboncoin.

On dit d'aider les commerants pas d'acheter de l'occasion sur internet.

Fin bref encore des dcroissantistes. On se croirait vraiment en URSS ou  Cuba.

----------


## tanaka59

Bonjour, 




> Les produits essentiels autoriss  la vente... c'est assez surprenant.
> 
> La liste en question :
> 
> J'ai mis en gras, ce qui cloche ! En effet, avec cette liste il est possible de s'acheter une tlviseur mais pas un rfrigrateur, un four ou une plaque de cuisson.
> Donc, pour le gouvernement, il est essentiel d'entendre leur propagande au travers de leurs journaleux, mais se faire  manger... non !


2/3 lments de prcisions :

> faciliter l'ouverture des boutiques orange/free/bouygues/sfr qui ont une mission de service publique ... internet/tlcom/tlphonie 
> laisser une marge de manoeurvre pour pour l'achat du matos multimdia et consommable ncessaire au tltravail (imprimante/scanner/pc/gsm/encre/cran/logiciel/ncessaire de bureau ...)

Lors du premier confinement beaucoup de monde avait eu la dsagrable surprise de voir les boutiques orange/free/bouygues/sfr fermes ... C'est comme ci on disait qu'on ferme les gestionnaires/fournisseurs d'eau/gaz/energie ... impossible c'est un service publique vitale pour le fonctionnement du pays ... Ne parlons pas non plus des zones blanches ou durant le confinement des milliers de personnes se sont retrouves sans moyen de communiquer (pas de tlcom ni tlphone ) , ironie de l'histoire les bureaux de postes taient aussi ferms ... Ce qui d'un point de vu juridique est interdit car n'importe qui sur le territoire , doit tre joignable par au moins un canal de comm pour des questions de scurit publique (joindre les secours ou une administration juridique/publique) . C'est la loi , est l'tat c'est lui mme mis hors la loi ... Bref

Pour les magasins de bricolage c'est aussi comprhensible , car quiconque doit pouvoir disposer de matriaux pour pouvoir maintenir un btiment "habitable"/norme (eau, sanitaire, gaz, lectricit, chauffage , norme incendie, scuriser un btiment en cas de risque d'effondrement ou d'insalubrit avec impact potentiel sur la voie publique ... ).




> Sans ordinateur il y a de quoi devenir fou, des gens vont tre enferms pendant des mois seul dans leur appartement.
> C'est important d'avoir un ordinateur quand t'es confin en 2021.
> 
> Apparemment il est possible d'acheter un four :
> BRICOLAGE, MAGASINS, ENFANTS: CL CONTINUE DE RPONDRE  VOS QUESTIONS
> 
> Il faut un ordinateur et un accs  internet pour faire la commande.


Justement et c'est du bon sens ... On demande au gens de limiter les contacts sociaux, donc pour viter que les gens ne tranent dans les magasins on demande de faire la maximum par internet (commande, rservation ... )




> Il y a un ministre qui promet aux franais de la visibilit  propos du protocole de confinement pour Nol ^^ (en principe le gouvernement devrait s'exprimer avant le 1 dcembre pour prolonger le confinement, est-ce que nous aurons des infos sur Nol / Nouvel An  ce moment l ?) :
> LE CONFINEMENT LEV POUR NOL? VRAN LE SOUHAITE "ARDEMMENT" MAIS SE REFUSE  TOUT "PRONOSTIC"
> 
> N'esprer pas aller dans une station de ski en fvrier, vous risquez d'tre du.


Comme a Pque quoi ... Pas de vacances 




> Le gouvernement aimerait bien que ceux qui ont t test positif restent chez eux :
> Coronavirus : l'excutif envisage des amendes pour non-respect de l'isolement


Mettre une amende  celui qui ne respecte pas c'est comprhensible ... Certains ont trich par ncessit financire (artisans, commerants, indpendants ... ) . Sans revenu c'est la "sant"   long terme qui est impacte VS la sant  cours terme ... Deux poids , deux mesures ... 




> Il ne faut pas inviter du monde  l'apro chez soi :
> Les infos de 6h - Confinement : que risque-t-on en recevant des invits chez soi ?


En Belgique il y a ce que l'on appelle la dnonciation ... alors tenez vous  carreau. 




> *Illettrisme numrique : un Franais sur six n'utilise pas Internet*
> 
> Plus dun Franais sur trois manque toujours de comptences numriques de base, comme envoyer ou recevoir un mail, ou encore chercher des informations administratives. C'est ce que rvle une tude de l'Insee publie ce mercredi.
> 
> *Une personne sur quatre n'a pas russi  se renseigner sur des produits et services en ligne*et 49 % d'entre eux n'ont pas russi  rechercher des informations administratives.
> 
> 1/4 des Franais ont donc du mal  utiliser le 'click and collect'... Ils font comment pour tous ces achats ?? Et ils ne sont pas Amish.
> [/COLOR]


Post confinement on pourra aller aider massivement  former les personnes en difficult avec l'outil informatique ... D'ailleurs je trouve qu'en France on manque cruellement d'assos et organismes sur cette question !

----------


## Ryu2000

> ne pas vouloir contribuer  l'conomie


Il souhaite sans doute se rendre dans un magasin de jouets malheureusement ces magasins vont probablement rester fermer en dcembre. il faut passer commande  distance aujourd'hui. Le gouvernement ne peut pas dire "les jouets sont essentiels", sinon avec l'effet domino, tous les magasins rouvriraient et les gens auraient le droit d'y aller (max 1h par jour), si t'as le droit d'aller dans tous les magasins a fait pas vraiment "confinement".

C'est un peu le bordel :
Interdiction des produits  non essentiels  dans la grande distribution : une mauvaise rponse  un vrai problme

----------


## Invit

Le problme c'est qu'on crie au loup pour un rhume a sera quoi le jour o a sera une vraie maladie ?

Autant dire  la population de se suicider comme a il n'y aura plus de cas contacts hein.

Vous votez pour des tanches depuis 50 ans, assumez je sais pas.

----------


## tanaka59

Bonjour, 




> C'est un peu le bordel :
> Interdiction des produits  non essentiels  dans la grande distribution : une mauvaise rponse  un vrai problme


Cela rejoint mon commentaire : https://www.developpez.net/forums/d1.../#post11639353 ... impossible de lgifrer sur 150 / 200 / 300 000 rfrences articles ... Ou 7 enseignes a chacune sa classification ...




> Vous votez pour des tanches depuis 50 ans, assumez je sais pas.


On France on vote "contre" , jamais "pour" . D'ou des candidats sortis de nuls part.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Le problme c'est qu'on crie au loup pour un rhume a sera quoi le jour o a sera une vraie maladie ?


La France n'est pas le seul pays  se confiner.
Pour nous c'est un nouveau scnario, nous ne somme pas habitu, on essaie des trucs, on apprend. Vous verrez que la prochaine pandmie sera mieux gre. (fermer les frontires, tester, se masquer, isoler les malades et les faibles, traiter)




> Vous votez pour des tanches depuis 50 ans, assumez je sais pas.


Les Franais votent pour qui les mdias leur disent de voter. 
Sans parler de la gestion du SARS-CoV-2, c'est vrai que a fait des dcennies que l'quipe qui est au pouvoir est nulle  chier et la situation a drastiquement empir au moment de l'lection de Sarkozy. (en comparaison Chirac est un bon prsident par rapport  Macron/Hollande/Sarkozy alors que c'tait pas le sentiment majoritaire en 2006)
Si a se trouve Macron va se faire rlire en 2022, parce qu'il n'y a pas de candidat puissant en face.  ::(: 
 force de creuser on va bien finir par toucher le fond et  ce moment l on pourra rebondir.

----------


## David_g

> Il souhaite sans doute se rendre dans un magasin de jouets malheureusement ces magasins vont probablement rester fermer en dcembre. il faut passer commande  distance aujourd'hui. Le gouvernement ne peut pas dire "les jouets sont essentiels", sinon avec l'effet domino, tous les magasins rouvriraient et les gens auraient le droit d'y aller (max 1h par jour), si t'as le droit d'aller dans tous les magasins a fait pas vraiment "confinement".


Mais mme en dehors de cela, en quoi devoir acheter des jouets sur le boncoin ou autre, cela serait ne pas aimer ses enfants.

C'est une vision capitaliste en fait. L'amour mesur en Dollar (ou en Euro si le taux de change est favorable). 
L'tape d'aprs c'est de se moquer de la personne qui achte des cadeaux pour moins de quoi ? 200 ? 300 ?

----------


## Invit

> Vous votez pour des tanches depuis 50 ans, assumez je sais pas.


Si la 5e rpublique ne te plat pas, assume et fais un putsch, au lieu de venir geindre sur un forum d'informatique.




> On France on vote "contre" , jamais "pour" . D'ou des candidats sortis de nuls part.


Ils sortent plus souvent de l'ENA que de nulle part; et c'est peut-tre une partie du problme...

----------


## tanaka59

Bonsoir, 




> Ils sortent plus souvent de l'ENA que de nulle part; et c'est peut-tre une partie du problme...


Oui exactement c'est une partie du problme. Un cole d'administration , pense pour faire fonctionner des administrations et pas un pays ...  ::?: 

---

Tiens une histoire funky  ::lol::  : https://www.leparisien.fr/video/vide...20-8406828.php , 2 kayakistes avals par une baleine ... L'anne dernire c'est un plongeur qu'une baleine a aval ^^  ::ptdr::  , cela doit faire drle quand 
Moby Dick passe  ::ptdr:: 

---

Pour l'origine du virus on commence  coller les morceaux et  avoir des pistes plus que solides : https://www.francetvinfo.fr/sante/ma...e_4165391.html

Dans faits vrifis et surs : 

> ds octobre 2019 suractivit hospitalire inhabituelle  Wuhan en Chine
> prsence de laboratoires de recherches en virologie
> les labos de recherches sont orients sur les tests avec des animaux, en particulier les chauves souris
> les labos de recherches ont dj t point du doigt pour des manques criant en matires de scurit 

Le cheminement logique se dessine on ne peut plus clairement et incontestablement . Accident ou acte malveillant ou ngligence ont conduit  la propagation d'une bactrie / d'un agent pathogne infectieux, dans une activit lie  ces labos chinois.  Maintenant la balle est dans le camp de la Chine pour avoir des prcisions ...

Nesprons pas trop avoir des infos du gouvernement chinois ... 

Comme pour le vol de la malaysian airline MH370 et le Bugaled Breizh , on arrive  dessiner un cheminement logique qu'une activit militaire/scientifique a provoqu une catastrophe . videment personne ne veut endosser la responsabilit de plusieurs (non pas millier ... pardon millions de mort )  ::evilred::   ::furieux::   ::furax::   ::rouleau::  . C'est tout simplement scandaleux ... Ici garder  l'esprit que les responsables sont  l'origine de 1,2 millions (comptage officiel),  3 voir 4 plus de millions de dcs !!! 

C'est passible de crime contre l'humanit. Que voulez vous , personne n'aura rien ...

---

La rforme de l'assurance chmage fait tache d'huile : https://www.franceinter.fr/assurance...es-de-l-unedic

Pour simplifier : ceux qui travailleront 6 mois auront les mois de chmages prcdent compts  50/60%. Un indemnit de 800  comptera pour 400  en ralit. Les "mois chms" compteront de manire de plus en plus rduite. Au final 6 mois de chmage d'anne en anne ne donnera plus que 6 semaines  3 mois de chmages maxi.

Pour avoir une activit "rduite" certaine anne , cela va tre la misre dans les annes  venir :/ . Quitte  avoir un ou des bons CDD/intrim de 12/18/24 mois , que des contrats de 1 , 2, 3 mois et des priodes gruyres ... Le fond du problme est que les CDD long sont en voix de perdition comme les CDI ... L'actualisation chmage et lindemnisation vont devenir une calamit  ::evilred::   ::furieux::   ::furax::   ::rouleau::

----------


## Invit

Crime contre l'humanit pour avoir fait une grippe sans fivre qui te fait perdre le got ?

A un moment faut mettre les points sur i et les barres sur les t hein.

----------


## foetus

> Pour l'origine du virus on commence  coller les morceaux et  avoir des pistes plus que solides


On sait pleins de choses  ::mrgreen::  La question de l'origine du SARS-CoV-2 se pose srieusement, du lejournal.cnrs.fr/ le 27 octobre 2020 (<- trs trs technique)

En gros  ::mrgreen::  :
Le marqueur qui permet  l'homme de chopper le virus n'a aucune origine animale connue (le fameux animal hte transmetteur). Alors que, si je comprends bien, cela devrait tre facilement dtectable. Donc, il faut 1 tude trs trs approfondie de l'habitat et du mode de vie des chauves-souris pour savoir le pourquoi ou bien conclure dfinitivement que c'est humainDans ce virus, on a trouv 4 anomalies.3 anomalies ont t retrouves sur des vieux coronavirus.la 4ime anomalie ressemble au VIH. Luc Montagnier en avril 2020 avait dit que le SARS-CoV-2 tait 1 rsultat de travaux sur 1 vaccin VIH. Mais cela a t dmenti : l'anomalie est trop courte et peu ressembler  tout.

Justement les "_complotismes_"  ::whistle::  disent que ce virus est 1 mlange de VIH et de malaria ... d'o l'efficacit de l'hydroxychloroquine ... et cette "_anomalie_" (<- double grosses pincettes)

J'ai entendu 1 autre version de l'origine de ce virus  ::mrgreen:: 
1 fait troublant : aux JO militaires de Wuhan (encore eux) les tats-Unis ont rapport trs peu de mdailles  ::weird::  (<- c'est facilement vrifiable)
Donc, on pense que les tats-Unis ont envoy 1 commando (assez mauvais en sport donc) qui tait l pour remplacer le virus prvu par 1 virus moins virulent/ mortel/ ...

----------


## Invit

> On sait pleins de choses  La question de l'origine du SARS-CoV-2 se pose srieusement, du lejournal.cnrs.fr/ le 27 octobre 2020 (<- trs trs technique)
> 
> En gros 
> ...



L'article du cnrs : "Notre tude indique de faon certaine que ces squences sont apparues indpendamment,  diffrents moments de lhistoire volutive du virus. Ces donnes invalident lhypothse dune insertion rcente et intentionnelle de ces quatre squences par un laboratoire."

Le commentaire sur les rseaux : "Dans ce virus, on a trouv 4 anomalies."

----------


## Ryu2000

> > prsence de laboratoires de recherches en virologie


Le laboratoire est financ par la France.
Covid-19 : enqute sur le P4 de Wuhan, ce laboratoire en partie financ par la France o a t identifi le virus



> Une quinzaine de PME franaises trs spcialises prtent alors leur concours pour construire le laboratoire. "Ces labos P4, c'est vraiment de la technologie de top niveau, comparables  celle des sous-marins nuclaires franais pour ce qui est de l'tanchit de certaines pices", prcise encore Antoine Izambard. Mais ce sont des entreprises chinoises qui assureront lessentiel de la construction, ce qui nest pas toujours du got des Franais. Technip par exemple, refusera de certifier le btiment.





> la 4ime anomalie ressemble au VIH.


Ouais mais il parait que ce sont des squences qu'on retrouve dans d'autres virus.
Covid-19 : est-il vrai quil y a des squences dARN de VIH dans le coronavirus  ?



> Cependant, pour les experts interrogs par Sciences et Avenir, cette conclusion est bien trop htive : "Les morceaux identiques quils ont trouvs sont beaucoup trop petits pour tre significatifs, temporise Alexandre Hassanin, enseignant-chercheur  linstitut de Systmatique, volution, biodiversit (ISYEB) de Sorbonne Universit et du Musum national dHistoire naturelle. *Il sagit des tout petits morceaux de moins de 20 bases, sur un gnome de 30.000 bases, et cest des morceaux quon trouve aussi chez dautres virus*, pas seulement dans le VIH".


====
Aujourd'hui c'est rare de vouloir mettre fin  des unions douanires :
La France veut proposer de supprimer lunion douanire entre lUE et la Turquie
Il y a des pays qui ne seront pas d'accord (notamment l'Allemagne).

----------


## Gunny

> L'article du cnrs : "Notre tude indique de faon certaine que ces squences sont apparues indpendamment,  diffrents moments de lhistoire volutive du virus. Ces donnes invalident lhypothse dune insertion rcente et intentionnelle de ces quatre squences par un laboratoire."
> 
> Le commentaire sur les rseaux : "Dans ce virus, on a trouv 4 anomalies."


C'est compltement irresponsable tous ces articles rcents du type "Le coronavirus se serait-il chapp d'un laboratoire  Wuhan ? L'ide revient en force". C*tait une ide ridicule en Mars, c'est toujours tout aussi ridicule maintenant.
Si vous voulez vous faire peur avec des histoires vraies d'armes biologiques, je vous conseille de lire "The Dead Hand" par David E.Hoffman (prix Pulitzer)  la place.

----------


## Ryu2000

> C'est compltement irresponsable tous ces articles


Il y a des chercheurs qui en parlent et a fait des titres gnrateurs de cliques :
Covid-19 : l'hypothse d'un virus chapp d'un laboratoire serait-elle finalement crdible ?Covid-19 : le virus chapp dun labo ? Pourquoi la thse nest pas si farfelueCovid-19 : "L'hypothse de l'chappement accidentel du virus d'un laboratoire ne peut tre carte"Le coronavirus se serait-il chapp d'un laboratoire  Wuhan ? L'ide revient en forceCOVID-19: POURQUOI L'HYPOTHSE D'UN VIRUS CHAPP D'UN LABORATOIRE N'EST PAS CARTE
Les journaux sont des sites internet donc il faut qu'il y ait des visiteurs, afin que des pubs s'affichent, pour pouvoir gnrer un peu d'argent et essayer de limiter les pertes  ::P: 
Que tu crois  la thorie : chauve-souris => pangolin => humain, ou  la thorie de l'accident, t'es susceptibles de cliquer.

Des scientifiques cherchent :
Le coronavirus est-il dorigine naturelle ou issu dun laboratoire ? Dcryptage avec le virologue tienne Decroly



> tudier l'origine d'un virus relve de la dmarche scientifique. Il n'y a l rien de politique et encore moins de complotiste. Les scientifiques doivent s'intresser aux faits. Et  ce qui peut leur permettre de trier les diffrentes hypothses mises sur la table. Nous disposons d'outils efficaces pour y parvenir.  nous, scientifiques, de mener une recherche rigoureuse, dnue de tout prjug, souligne tienne Decroly. *Si  force de squenage nous parvenons  trouver un virus animal prsentant une trs forte similarit avec le SARS-CoV-2, ce serait le signe de son origine naturelle.* Des analyses bio-informatiques peuvent galement tre utilises pour rechercher les traces ventuelles de manipulation gntique, mais ces tudes sont spculatives .

----------


## el_slapper

> C'est compltement irresponsable tous ces articles rcents du type "Le coronavirus se serait-il chapp d'un laboratoire  Wuhan ? L'ide revient en force". C*tait une ide ridicule en Mars, c'est toujours tout aussi ridicule maintenant.


Et dj, il y a un monde entre "_chapp d'un laboratoire qui tudiait le virus chez la chauve-souris_" et "_conu en laboratoire_". Et dj, ce monde, les complotistes ne sont mme pas en mesure de le dceler. La deuxime hypothses est fausse pour plus de raisons que je ne peux l'imaginer(juste une : un virus de combat, on ne le fait pas comme a du tout, trop de risque que a retourne  l'envoyeur, et en plus a ne tue pas assez). Mais a ne veut pas dire que la premire hypothse est vraie pour autant. Mais elles sont disjointes.

----------


## foetus

> C*tait une ide ridicule en Mars, c'est toujours tout aussi ridicule maintenant.
> Si vous voulez vous faire peur avec des histoires vraies d'armes biologiques, je vous conseille de lire "The Dead Hand" par David E.Hoffman (prix Pulitzer)  la place.


Je sais que c'est 1 sujet o direct on est trait de complotiste, que tout a t dmenti au moins 2 fois  ::roll::   ::roll:: 

Mais c'est le contexte conomique qui interpelle  ::mrgreen:: 
Le virus apparat au moment o la Chine devient n1 mondial conomique devant les tats Unis et que les tats Unis livre 1 bataille aux chinois (Huawei par exemple)
D. Trump a galement oblig les entreprises  relocaliser aux E.U. 1 partie de l'industrie - Apple c'est maintenant "assembled in U.S.A."
Et donc ce virus pouvant provenir de l'un ou l'autre pour dstabiliser l'autre.

Wuhan n'est quand mme pas si anecdotique  ::mrgreen::  : il y a eu les JO militaires l't 2019 et en 2017 y a t inaugur 1 laboratoire de virologie P4 franais ... proche du fameux march.

Et regarde les dcisions prises par le V.R.P. Europen qui rside  l'lyse : dtruire les petites entreprises et les indpendants (apparemment en Italie c'est la mme chose qu'en France)
La raison possible c'est que les tats Unis veut faire de l'Europe, la Chine de demain. Amazon, MacDo fonctionnent pendant le confinement et ne sont pas embts par les mesures sanitaires.
Pour l'un c'est normal pour l'autre c'est grce aux _drives_.

Et de toute faon, pour trouver 1 vaccin je pense que trouver l'origine faciliterait les choses  ::mrgreen::

----------


## virginieh

> Et dj, il y a un monde entre "_chapp d'un laboratoire qui tudiait le virus chez la chauve-souris_" et "_conu en laboratoire_". Et dj, ce monde, les complotistes ne sont mme pas en mesure de le dceler. La deuxime hypothses est fausse pour plus de raisons que je ne peux l'imaginer(juste une : un virus de combat, on ne le fait pas comme a du tout, trop de risque que a retourne  l'envoyeur, et en plus a ne tue pas assez). Mais a ne veut pas dire que la premire hypothse est vraie pour autant. Mais elles sont disjointes.


Exactement, si les chinois avaient voulu dvelopper et librer un virus a ne se serait pas pass comme a du tout.
Par contre, le premier cas est possible et pourrait arriver dans n'importe quel laboratoire de ce genre, le risque 0 nexistant pas, mais les enjeux politiques tant ce qu'ils sont on ne le saura jamais. 
Mais au final mme si le doute reste sur la possibilit que ce soit un virus "_chapp d'un laboratoire qui tudiait le virus chez la chauve-souris_" ou apparu naturellement, au final a ne change rien : ces laboratoires sont utiles et ont des protocoles de scurit solides (si a a t un accident la seule chose que j'aurais espr en fait c'est que la cause soit utilise quand mme pour amliorer la scurit des autres laboratoires).
Ca ne changerait rien  la responsabilit du gouvernement chinois ( part pour la libert de la presse et la diffusion de l'information, mais c'est pas nouveau).

----------


## tanaka59

Bonjour, 

Histoire de mettre tout le monde d'accord.

Pour la piste du virus gravitant autour des activits d'un labo de Wuhan, il y a clairement trop de " concidences " qui pointent vers ces endroits. 

En somme on peut en conclure que oui il y a eu quelque chose (un incident de nature indtermin) . "Quoi" , "avec qui " et "comment" , reste pour le moment un nigme. Chacun est libre de penser  lhypothse qu'il veut. 

---

Les snateurs veulent une taxe sur les GAFAM genre Amazon, Cdiscount , Rakuten et Alibaba (et peut tre aussi les petits).

Un lment de chiffonne. Comment va t on calculer la distance dpart du colis / destination finale ? 

> si le colis part de chez un commerant en mode market place ?
> si le colis part de chez Amazon et appartient  une socit tiers qui fait du simple stockage ?
> quid de l'envoi par bateau et / ou avion ?
> quid de l'envoi vers dans les les ? 
> quid de l'envoi en sortie d'usine ?
> quid de la sous traitance d'un produit ?

Les snateurs partent du postulat que le colis fait automatiquement commerant/fabricant > client . C'est entirement faux, il existe de nombreux cas ou cela ne fonctionne pas de la sorte . 

Je travaille et / ai travaill dans des boites vendant par internet . Le colis  destination du client peut partir jusque dans 30% des cas en "LDF", livraison direct fournisseur. Et dans ce cas bien souvent la plateforme qui vend n'a aucun indicateur de temps et / ou distance sur l'acheminement du colis car ce n'est pas son SI qui fait le job ... c'est un presta ! 

On va facturer le client sur des notions distances incorrectes ???

----------


## ABCIWEB

> Et regarde les dcisions prises par le V.R.P. Europen qui rside  l'lyse : dtruire les petites entreprises et les indpendants (apparemment en Italie c'est la mme chose qu'en France)


Il n'a pas besoin d'un virus pour a. Bien entendu qu'ils vont utiliser cette pandmie mais comme ils utilisent n'importe quoi. J'entendais  la radio Bruno Lemaire dire qu'il va dbloquer le travail du dimanche pour rcuprer le manque  gagner de la crise du Covid, mais il l'aurait fait de la mme faon en disant que c'est bon pour crer de l'emploi. Et il pourra utiliser ce mme prtexte pour permettre des ouvertures et le travail de nuit. 

D'un autre ct ce virus les contraint, il met en vidence la dgradation des services de sant puisque nous en sommes  40000 morts contre 10000 en allemagne, il retarde leurs rformes anti sociales comme par exemple l'assurance chmage repousse en avril 2021, la rforme des retraites, et il leur sera trs difficile de vendre les aroports de Paris. 

Un virus est une arme trop imprcise dont il est difficile de mesurer toutes les consquences, il est peu probable qu'il ait t dissminer volontairement  des fins politiques. Ou alors on pourrait penser  des extrmistes ou des sectes qui voudraient profiter du chaos pour se dvelopper, mais ceux qui ont dj le pouvoir ont des armes tout aussi puissantes et bien plus cibles : 

Sarkosy s'est assis sur le rfrendum de 2005 pour imposer le nolibralisme et la destruction des services publics, Hollande a cass le code du travail et rduit les charges sociales des entreprises. Macron va encore plus loin sur le code du travail, sur les retraites, sur l'assurance chmage, sur la diminution des prestations sociales en gnral (diminutions allocations logement) et toujours plus de cadeaux pour les entreprises, dont les grandes gagnantes sont bien entendu les multinationales, tout comme la PAC profitent essentiellement aux trs grandes exploitations. Et puis le CETA qui sous prtexte de faciliter les changes et les exportations sera dfavorable aux petites productions locales. Tout a pour dire que les dirigeants ont suffisamment de moyens pour imposer leur dictature nolibrale  coups de LBD sous prtexte de lgitimit, sans avoir  employer des armes virales dont ils matrisent mal la porte.

Encore une fois je ne conteste pas que la pandmie sera exploite comme prtexte, mais elle n'a pas avantage Trump par exemple, quant  Macron et son gouvernement de pieds nickels, il montre tous les jours son manque d'anticipation ce qui est un comble pour des responsables politiques. Sans compter les couacs normes de la  premire vague de mars - pas de masque et discours contradictoire sur leur utilit, pas de gel, organisation des lections la veille du confinement - rien n'a t prpar pour la seconde vague alors qu'on la prvoyait dj depuis juillet/aout et qu'on tait certain qu'elle tait invitable en septembre. Les commerces/services qui restent ouverts vs ferms relvent d'une logique qui chappe  tout le monde. On nous dit qu'il faut sortir le moins possible, mais a sert  quoi si les ados choppent le virus  l'cole et qu'ils le ramne  la maison. Pourquoi rien n'avait t prvu ? Il a fallu cette fois-ci une mobilisation des lves et des enseignants pour qu'on se proccupe enfin des mesures sanitaires  prendre dans les collges et les lyces pour viter au mieux la propagation du virus. Devant tant d'incomptences et d'incohrences on se demande pourquoi certains arrivent encore  dfendre ce gouvernement.

----------


## Mat.M

> Histoire de mettre tout le monde d'accord.
> Pour la piste du virus gravitant autour des activits d'un labo de Wuhan, il y a clairement trop de " concidences " qui pointent vers ces endroits.


pour moi c'est un peu une vidence c'est comme le virus d'Ebola qui est n dans cette rgion d'Afrique du mme nom.
Et ce virus-l est terrifiant et bien plus violent que la covid-19 puisqu'il provoque des hmorragies aux porteurs du virus.

De toute faon ce qui peut tre trs inquitant en matire de pandmie c'est que toute nouvelle forme virale soit encore plus rsistante que les prcdentes et ce malgr les progrs considrables de la mdecine...

----------


## Invit

Un virus n'apparat pas comme a comme par magie, les virus sont transmis de l'animal  l'homme ou l'inverse  cause de la proximit de l'homme avec des animaux avec lesquels il n'a pas beaucoup cohabit.

Le SIDA c'est pareil.

Et Ebola est trop virulent pour se disperser partout.


Le Covid ou grippe ++ n'est rien, il est dangereux pour les faibles comme n'importe quelle maladie, mais en plus de a il fait peur aux faibles d'esprit, la majorit qui vote  gauche

----------


## tanaka59

Bonjour, 




> pour moi c'est un peu une vidence c'est comme le virus d'Ebola qui est n dans cette rgion d'Afrique du mme nom.


Ah w , virus du nom d'une rgion du mme nom ^^ , je ne savais pas ^^




> Et ce virus-l est terrifiant et bien plus violent que la covid-19 puisqu'il provoque des hmorragies aux porteurs du virus.


Ah la effectivement niveau risque sanitaire, c'est une bombe  retardement ... 




> De toute faon ce qui peut tre trs inquitant en matire de pandmie c'est que toute nouvelle forme virale soit encore plus rsistante que les prcdentes et ce malgr les progrs considrables de la mdecine...


C'est malheureusement l'une des limites de la science ... 

Tient d'ailleurs  ce sujet sur les coronavirus en gnral . Un article de 2017/2018 : https://www.scidev.net/afrique-sub-s...-chiffres.html , dans le mme acabit un reportage tv de 2016 (de mmoire pass sur France 5 ou Arte). 

Le fait de consommer de la viande brousse (trafic d'animal), ou encore se faire mordre par des serpents peut dclencher 5,10 ou 15 ans aprs des symptmes comme celui du post covid : fatigue chronique sur le long terme . Ceci peut se dclencher de quelques jours  plusieurs semaines voir mois ... Les victimes de ces symptmes sont en gnral mordu par des serpents . La "vie" de ces personnes devient juste invivable, car  tout moment elles peuvent avoir une fatigue qui survient. Conduire, travailler, la vie quotidienne devient un enfer et ncessite de dormir ... Dormir quand les symptmes et le maltre physique ne lempche pas ... 

Je n'ose imaginer le scandale sanitaire dans 5 ou 10 quand nous commencerons  en savoir plus sur cette maladie.




> Un virus n'apparat pas comme a comme par magie, les virus sont transmis de l'animal  l'homme ou l'inverse  cause de la proximit de l'homme avec des animaux avec lesquels il n'a pas beaucoup cohabit.


C'est exactement cela > trafic d'animaux sauvage, consommation de viande d'animaux malades, morsure , proximit d'un lieu de vie d'un animal malade ...




> Le SIDA c'est pareil.
> 
> Et Ebola est trop virulent pour se disperser partout.


Un mixe d'Ebola , de Covid et de Sida ... oula je dis pas la bombe  retardement ... 




> Le Covid ou grippe ++ n'est rien, il est dangereux pour les faibles comme n'importe quelle maladie, mais en plus de a il fait peur aux faibles d'esprit, la majorit qui vote  gauche


Que interprtation ...  ::?:   ::koi::   ::boulet::

----------


## Ryu2000

> Ebola est trop virulent pour se disperser partout.


Il y a 2 choses :
Le R0 (contagiosit)La ltalit
Il y a un schma avec sur axe pour la contagiosit et un axe pour la ltalit.
Coronavirus, Zika, Ebola : quelles maladies sont les plus contagieuses ou les plus mortelles ?
L c'est vrai qu'en haut  droite c'est plutt vide, il y a le VIH non trait avec une mortalit de 80% mais un R0 de seulement 6 (cela dit ds que le R0 est suprieur  1, a peut finir par toucher beaucoup de monde).

Thoriquement une maladie pourrait tre contagieuse et trs mortelle, il faudrait juste juste que les symptmes arrivent tard et que la dure de transmission soit lev, comme a les porteurs pourraient contaminer un paquet de monde avant de s'apercevoir qu'ils sont malade.




> c'est comme le virus d'Ebola


Si un jour le SARS-CoV-2 disparait il faudra faire gaffe qu'il ne s'chappe pas d'un laboratoire, comme en c'est arriv avec un autre virus en 2003 :
Sras: le coronavirus se serait chapp d'un tube  essais.



> Il y a le problme des laboratoires de recherche qui manipulent le virus. Mais il y a aussi celui des laboratoires d'analyse qui ont prlev beaucoup d'chantillons pendant l'pidmie, et les ont gards dans des conglateurs, note Gunal Rodier. Et de s'inquiter : que se passera-t-il dans quelques mois, si l'on ressort sans prcautions des prlvements mal identifis ou mal tiquets ? Un comit scientifique se met en place  l'OMS pour travailler sur ces questions, qui doit se runir pour la premire fois dbut octobre. Je souhaiterais que l'on adopte des recommandations avant, cela ne me semble pas prudent d'attendre jusque-l, insiste Gunal Rodier.
> 
> Danger. Les laboratoires non spcialiss en recherche et hbergeant des chantillons de coronavirus se verront inviter  en faire l'inventaire, puis  inactiver, dtruire, ou regrouper leurs prlvements dans des conditions spcifiques. Le problme de fond, conclut Gunal Rodier, c'est que *lorsque l'on limine une maladie infectieuse de la population humaine, le danger de rintroduction vient autant de son rservoir sauvage que des laboratoires*.

----------


## Mat.M

@tanaka59 merci pour la rponse c'est la limite de la scicence et la science peut-elle tout expliquer ?
Vous avez 4heures je ramasse les copies aprs  ::mouarf::

----------


## Invit

Non c'est pour a que les religions existent

----------


## Cincinnatus

> @tanaka59 merci pour la rponse c'est la limite de la scicence et la science peut-elle tout expliquer ?
> Vous avez 4heures je ramasse les copies aprs


Bonjour,

Ta rponse est dans ta signature ? Enfin, dans la citation de Einstein...  ::mouarf1::

----------


## tanaka59

> @tanaka59 merci pour la rponse c'est la limite de la scicence et la science peut-elle tout expliquer ?
> Vous avez 4heures je ramasse les copies aprs


C'est vrai que cela ferai un bon sujet de philo pour la bac ou un caf dbat ...  ::lol:: 




> Non c'est pour a que les religions existent


L'opium du peuple tu veux dire ?




> Bonjour,
> 
> Ta rponse est dans ta signature ? Enfin, dans la citation de Einstein...


W je crois que c'est dans la signature de se brave monsieur  ::mouarf:: 

-------

Quelques jours aprs l'annonce : https://www.largus.fr/actualite-auto...-10456402.html , de passage  la RNT/DAB+ en dcembre 2020  l'chelle de l'UE , proposition d'une nouvelle taxe (en France) pour taxer les appareils servant  couter de la musique et appareils audio. 

Qu'on arrte de prendre les franais pour des billets ... Il n'y a pas assez de taxes comme cela peut tre ?  ::roll::

----------


## foetus

> Il n'a pas besoin d'un virus pour a.


Bof  ::koi::  il parait qu'avant ce virus, le gouvernement tait dans 1 impasse. Malgr les mutilations et les coups de force, il y avait encore des grves (en dcembre 2019) et le mouvement des gilets jaunes tait encore l.
Mais depuis + rien mme dans le monde (par exemple  Taiwan)





> Et il pourra utiliser ce mme prtexte pour permettre des ouvertures et le travail de nuit.


 ::whistle::  et dployer les antennes 5G le soir pendant le couvre-feu c'est quand mme moins visible (<- mais ce sont des rumeurs)

C'est moins visible  ::mrgreen::  : la privatisation de la Poste dmentie depuis, les licenciements de Renault apparemment prvue depuis dcembre 2019 - janvier 2020, ...





> Un virus est une arme trop imprcise dont il est difficile de mesurer toutes les consquences


Bof  ::koi::  Comme dirait A. Soral en gros,  on est dans 1 socit de chiffres, triturs, mchs et vomis.
Et on peut en profiter : loi liberticides, lois passes en soum-soum ... Le gouvernement franais fait ce qu'il veut depuis 6 mois ... et ce n'est pas encore fini  ::aie::  (d'ailleurs si je ne me trompe pas, les dputs montent au crneau en novembre 2020 parce qu'ils sont court-circuits)

Et notamment, tous les soirs depuis 6 mois, c'est la grande crmonie des chiffres : morts puis cas positifs puis ranimations.





> elle n'a pas avantage Trump par exemple


J'ai vu que son bilan n'est ni bon ni mauvais : il faudrait creuser  ::mrgreen:: 

Mais, avec les lections amricains j'ai cru comprendre que D. Trump ne gouverne plus les tats-Unis : c'est l'tat profond (<- complot, complot  ::mouarf:: )
Et pendant "la premire vague" de coronavirus, on a bien vu que les tats dmocrates n'coutaient pas D. Trump (le "_Spring Break_" en Floride). Aprs, on peut dbattre de la pertinence de certaines dclarations  ::aie:: 

Et justement on se demandait pourquoi les dmocrates avait choisi Joe Biden (<- le palmars du bonhomme  ::ptdr:: ) 1 vieillard qui ne semble ne plus avoir la lumire  tous les tages.
Et pourquoi les dmocrates depuis septembre parlaient de procdures judiciaires et de la polmique de la juge Suprme.

Mais c'est 1 autre dbat  ::zoubi:: 





> Sans compter les couacs normes de la  premire vague de mars


Je pense que l'tat franais (les tats europens  ::koi::  ?) a t pris de court face  l'ampleur de la vague.
On se rappelle d'E. Macron allant au thtre avec Madame dbut mars 2020 dcontract  ::ptdr:: 





> Il montre tous les jours son manque d'anticipation ce qui est un comble pour des responsables politiques


Comme je l'ai dit c'est quand mme graduel  ::mrgreen:: 
discours d'E. Macron (juillet 2020) -> port du masque dans les commerces (fin juillet 2020) -> port du masque dans certains rues/ lieux (dbut aot 2020) -> port du masque obligatoire (fin aot 2020) -> tests (septembre) -> 2 discours d'E. Macron (octobre 2020) -> couvre-feux puis confinement

Et intresse toi  ::zoubi::  au rseau Sentinelles qui publie les vrais chiffres dhospitalisations.
On ne multiplie pas par 5 ou 6 fois les chiffres sans savoir ce qu'on fait  ::aie::   ::aie::  et tu vois toute la gabegie des chiffres : les chiffres qui sont augments temporairement juste avant le discours de E. Macron, on prend en compte le week-end en entier, ...

----------


## Ryu2000

> Et justement on se demandait pourquoi les dmocrates avait choisi Joe Biden


Parce qu'il fait parti du bon rseau (comme Hillary et Obama) ce qui n'tait pas le cas de Bernie Sanders.
Au dbut il y avait un argument "Biden a boss avec Obama, donc voter pour lui c'est un peu comme voter pour Obama".
Le parti aurait du prsenter Kamala Harris au primaire dmocrate  la place de Biden, enfin bon ce n'est pas grave pour le moment il semble que le parti dmocrate a gagn, donc a ne change rien. Que ce soit Obama, Hillary, Biden, Harris, c'est la mme politique.




> il montre tous les jours son manque d'anticipation ce qui est un comble pour des responsables politiques


Ouais mais c'est un scnario nouveau pour nous, bon  la limite il y a eu une pandmie grippale en 1918, mais a date un peu.
C'est en faisant des erreurs qu'on apprend, donc il va y avoir beaucoup de leons  tirer de la gestion de cette pandmie.  :+1: 
La prochaine fois il y a aura des frontires fermes, des tests, des masques, des prises de temprature, etc. (en attendant on va rester confin pendant quelque annes et on va pouvoir tre tmoin de la plus grande crise conomique de l'histoire de l'humanit, nous sommes  un moment historique, profitez d'aujourd'hui car demain ce sera pire)

C'est gnial de lire des articles de janvier 2020  ::mouarf:: 
Affiches et services mdicaux : comment Aroports de Paris s'arme contre la propagation du virus chinois



> Le dernier vol en provenance de Wuhan est arriv hier aprs-midi du ct de Roissy. Mais d'autres vols depuis la Chine arrivent toujours  Paris. ADP se dit prt  augmenter fortement ses mesures de scurit. "*On a l'habitude et on est arms pour faire face  ces risques*", rassure le groupe. 
> 
> Les aroports parisiens se tiennent ainsi aux indications de l'OMS qui ne fait, pour le moment, que recommander d'tablir des dpistages dans les aroports.


La prochaine fois on ne se contentera pas d'affiches dans les aroports !  ::ptdr:: 
Coronavirus: pourquoi la France ne prend pas la temprature des voyageurs en provenance de Chine



> Les passagers sont dailleurs les principaux surpris de la lgret du dispositif. On na pas eu de contrle, je suis peut-tre porteur du virus, ironisait un expatri franais dimanche 26 janvier au matin  laroport de Roissy. 
> 
>  la sortie de lavion, il y avait une dizaine de secouristes et deux-trois gendarmes, raconte  lAFP Claude Laubrieut, lun des premiers Franais  sortir du vol Air France en provenance de Shanghai peu avant 6 heures. Ils nous ont donn des instructions assez sommaires. Il ny avait pas de questionnaire ni de contrle de temprature, ils nont mme pas demand do on venait en Chine, explique ce pre de famille qui tait accompagn de sa fille.


====================
Hollande et Macron semblent trs proche :


Ils se parlent comme si c'tait des potes, c'est marrant.

Confinement, commerces, lyces : que peut annoncer Jean Castex ce jeudi soir ?
Est-ce qu'il va dire un truc du genre "si vous ne vous isolez pas plus on va tre oblig de prolonger le confinement jusqu'en janvier 2021" ?

a ne rigole pas :
Confinement : un durcissement des contrles



> La demande du ministre de lIntrieur a t immdiatement applique par les forces de police. Les contrles se multiplient pour traquer les moindres infractions, notamment dans les lieux publics trs frquents comme  la Gare du Nord  Paris. 65 000 verbalisations pour non-respect du confinement ont eu lieu en France depuis le 29 octobre.

----------


## tanaka59

Bonsoir, 

Nouvelle lubie du gouvernement : https://www.lavoixdunord.fr/892331/a...eseaux-sociaux .

----------


## Invit

Mme les Allemands disent que le gouvernement fait de la merde mais vous tes l  les soutenir comme des caniches

https://www.zeit.de/politik/ausland/...A%2F%2Ft.co%2F

----------


## Ryu2000

> Nouvelle lubie du gouvernement


Ce n'est pas nouveau, le gouvernement en parlait il y a 2 ans :
France : le fisc va tester la surveillance des comptes des contribuables sur les rseaux sociaux Pour amliorer la lutte contre la fraude fiscale




> Mme les Allemands disent que le gouvernement fait de la merde


C'est vrai que a fait chier de devoir avoir un motif valable et de faire une attestation pour sortir, a gonfle une importante partie des Franais.
Mais les Franais sont bien oblig de s'y soumettre parce qu'il y a des contrles strict partout. En principe a ne devrait pas durer ternellement et un jour on devrait retrouver nos liberts.

Quasiment tout le monde est d'accord pour dire que le gouvernement a gr a n'importe comment.
Les frontires ont t fermes beaucoup trop tard, il y a eu trop peu de tests, etc.

Suicide et crise sanitaire : chefs d'entreprises, artisans-commerants... Qui sont les personnes les plus  risque ?



> Selon une enqute Ifop pour la fondation Jean Jaurs, parmi les 20% de personnes interroges qui dclarent avoir dj envisag srieusement de se suicider dans leur vie, 11% dclarent l'avoir envisag durant la priode du premier confinement et 17% depuis sa fin.
> 
> *Les dirigeants d'entreprises, les artisans-commerants, les jeunes et les chmeurs sont les populations les plus  risque de suicide* parmi les 20% de Franais qui affirment avoir envisag srieusement de se suicider en 2020, selon une enqute Ifop pour la fondation Jean Jaurs publie vendredi 6 novembre.

----------


## MABROUKI

> Suicide et crise sanitaire : chefs d'entreprises, artisans-commerants... Qui sont les personnes les plus  risque ?


C'est  vrai  que le suicide  est  un sport des francs quand  ca va mal pour quelqu'un.
Sauf  que le suicide est  un   signe  de dsespoir & de faiblesse devant les difficults de la vie,  car il ne  rsout pas le problme de faillite ,qui est un concours  de circonstances totalement  indpendant   de notre volont  ,comme d'ailleurs  notre russite.

Alors  que l'attitude inverse  consiste  accepter les difficults de la vie  avec philosophie(pas    fatalit, hein )  & essayer de  rebondir, car  rien  n'est inscrit d'une manire dfinitive dans le cours  d'une  vie.

----------


## Ryu2000

> essayer de  rebondir


C'est facile  dire
Il n'y a pas qu'en France que les gens se suicident :









Bref, j'tais venu pour autre chose.
Les acheteurs et les vendeurs de drogue n'avaient pas d'attestation :



> https://twitter.com/Brevesdepresse/s...75306220220417
> VIDEO - Interrog ce matin sur BFM, le prfet de police des Bouches-du-Rhne a indiqu avoir assist  des contrles des attestations de dplacement "dans des endroits o l'on vend de la drogue". Les dealers et les acheteurs "n'avaient pas leur attestation" prcise le prfet.


Mais les autres respectent les rgles.

----------


## tanaka59

Bonjour, 




> C'est  vrai  que le suicide  est  un sport des francs quand  ca va mal pour quelqu'un.


Ce n'est pas propre  la France. Je vais prendre quelques exemples de "pays" : Core du sud, Taiwan, Japon.

Dans ces pays le "code de fonctionnement de la socit", ce qui est socialement, socitalement et systmatiquement acceptable est rgi par un code "d'honneur" . Ce n'est pas des lois crites , c'est dans les habitudes de vie "non verbale".

Quand quelqu'un draille par rapport  ce code d'honneur (accident de la vie, divorce, maladie, chmage ... ) , le code veut que la personne soit tenu pour responsable. L'entourage familiale, amicale, professionnel, les gens que vous croiserez une fois dans votre vie ... Le pression psychologique sur le mental est telle socialement, socitalement et systmatiquement que l'individu se retrouve comme un "paria" "mise au rebus" .

Si on peut faire un lien avec le Japon et la France , les suicides s'expliquent essentiellement par le pression "socialement, socitalement et systmatiquement" lie au monde du travail.  




> Sauf  que le suicide est  un   signe  de dsespoir & de faiblesse devant les difficults de la vie,  car il ne  rsout pas le problme de faillite ,qui est un concours  de circonstances totalement  indpendant   de notre volont  ,comme d'ailleurs  notre russite.


Dans certaines socits latines ou asiatiques , il y a un code morale/thique non crit. Dvi de ce code ou ne pas russir  lhonorer c'est considr comme un crime. Ajouter un soupon d'egoisme/nombrilisme/individualisme comme en France/Europe . L'chec est trs mal vu en occident.

Qui n'a jamais eu droit au sermon : "c'est un chec c'est de ta faute". Dit une seule fois , c'est pas reprsentatif. Dit plusieurs centaines/milliers de fois durant des annes ( 5/10/20 ans ) c'est une bombe  retardement pour l'estime de l'individu . Ajoutez un soupon "d'infantilisation" comme en France un adulte de 40/50/60 ans 




> Alors  que l'attitude inverse  consiste  accepter les difficults de la vie  avec philosophie(pas    fatalit, hein )  & essayer de  rebondir, car  rien  n'est inscrit d'une manire dfinitive dans le cours  d'une  vie.


C'est trs criant ce que tu dis. Au Canada, Nouvelle Zealand, Australie crez une entreprise est chou. La tolrance de l'chec est bien plus acceptable. Le rflexe la bas c'est "vous avez chou" c'est pas grave on fait quand mme confiance car vous avez essay. Contrairement  la France ou Japon, ne pas russir est c'est l'entourage familiale (parfois mme les triades/yakuza qui se dbarrassent de vous) 




> Ceux qui sont pour le confinement disent que ceux qui sont contre sont gostes, alors que c'est le contraire, vouloir confiner tout le monde pour protger ses vieux c'est de l'gosme.


L'anne dernire un reportage est pass sur RMC dcouverte sur les prisons US. Consciente de la problmatique de sa politique d'emprisonnement , l'administration carcrale US a demand  des volontaires de son administration de passer 1  4 mois enferms dans des prisons d'autres tats (isolement comme collectif) . Le tout pour tester l'tat psychologique et mental de ceux cts "gardiens de prison".

Les effets d'un confinements au del de 4  6 mme sont les mmes que la mise en prison ... Certains personnels cobayes  leur sortie ont mme du tre interns en hpital psychiatrique a cause d'un "choc post traumatique". Ils sont carrment devenu "fou" . En somme un comportement irrationnel, une sorte d'autre personne qui occupe votre corp mentalement et physiquement.




> Car moi par exemple j'en ai rien  faire des vieux.
> 
> Les communistes pervertissent le sens des mots.


Tu as le droit de vie ou de mort sur les vieux ? 

Trve de plaisanterie, en cette priode d'pidmie on vient surtout d'ouvrir une boite de pandore ! 

On a le choix entre sauver des vies la tout de suite en confinant et isolant tout le monde . Sans quoi un procs au cul de l'tat. VERSUS Dans 5/10/15 ans des procs aux cul de l'tat pour "dommage psychologique , mental et moral" avec une explosion du nombre de dcs (dommage collatraux /indirect) et / ou des suicides ...

Cela fait penser  la situation dj constat , une voiture qui menace de tomber dans un ravin VS le cycliste. Qui du cycliste ou de l'automobiliste on sacrifier ... 




> C'est facile  dire
> Il n'y a pas qu'en France que les gens se suicident :


En Russie c'est explicable par un nombre d'assassinat comptabilis comme "suicide". A savoir qu'en Russie , depuis quelques annes un phnomne se dveloppe. Les "accidents volontaires" , des gens font tout pour se faire blsser/mutiler/suicider et faire des fraudes  l'assurance pour avoir des pensions , le niveau de vie et prcarisation tant tellement important. L'autre facteur c'est les assassinats dguis en suicide pour llimination d'opposant politique par exemple.

En Chine c'est l'inverse on "minore" les chiffres en dcs , car comme dans la socit japonais, on ne doit pas "blasphmer", "salir" l'honneur ...

Pour ces deux pays les chiffres sont donc fortement discutable car manipuls.




> Bref, j'tais venu pour autre chose.
> Les acheteurs et les vendeurs de drogue n'avaient pas d'attestation :
> 
> Mais les autres respectent les rgles.


1) trafic de drogue
2) consommation de stupfiant
3) non respect du confinement
4) non prsentation d'une attestation
5) mensonge  l'autorit judiciaire pour tenter de "justifier" la sortie 
6) outrage a agent

Je vois au moins 4 dlits dj ...

Un personne risque plus en cas de contrle si elle va acheter le pain ou mettre du carburant sur son trajet domicile travaille en cas "dinterprtation" de l'agent de police ... C'est juste dgueulasse et scandaleux  ::furieux::   ::furax::   ::rouleau::   ::evilred::

----------


## David_g

Dans notre snat communiste  ::lol::  :  un amendement a t dpos pour ajout des petits choses sur les retraites dans le budget de la scurit sociale : des broutilles : report de lge de dpart et allonger la dure des cotisations.




> vouloir confiner tout le monde pour protger ses vieux c'est de l'gosme.
> Car moi par exemple j'en ai rien  faire des vieux.


L'enchainement "gosme" et "moi je" est ma foi d'une ironie mordante.

----------


## Invit

> L'enchainement "gosme" et "moi je" est ma foi d'une ironie mordante.


Comme dirait Eugne : "un goiste, c'est quelqu'un qui ne pense pas  moi".

----------


## killian68

Mouarf, au del de la stupidit crasse de ces propos, (@tireb91913), je trouve particulirement savoureux qu'un "Consultant E-Learning" (hou que cela fleure bon le bullshit job) donne du bton au confinement. ::mrgreen::

----------


## killian68

> Nous sommes tous le bullshit job de l'autre hein.







> Sans moi beaucoup de monde ne pourrait pas mettre en place des techniques pour viter d'embaucher des salaris. Il faut des connaissances pointues en maths et en informatique et je propose mes services pour les aider.


Et bien si cela peut t'aider  t'en convaincre tant mieux pour toi




> En ce temps de crise il est important de remplacer un maximum les employs par des machines, des algorithmes ou des robots pour tre rsiliant.
> 
> Les employs sont majoritairement tout sauf fiables. Une machine ne tombe pas malade n'a pas de revendications et elle fait ce qu'on lui dit de faire.


Affirmation premptoire sans aucun fondement ni rien pour l'tayer, mme pas un dbut de rflexion. Lorsqu'on souhaite tordre le bras aux faits (la vrit tant purement subjective), c'est ainsi qu'on procde. Les biais cognitifs font le reste. Au demeurant, ces "mthodes" rhtoriques sont celles employes par les populistes de gauche comme de droite.




> En plus d'tre bnfique pour l'conomie elle l'est aussi pour la sant des patrons qui se saignent sans aucune reconnaissance.


Seconde pirouette, une corrlation (si tant est qu'il y en ait une) n'est pas une relation de cause  effet.

Sur ces bonnes paroles et pour la sauvegarde de ma sant mentale (ainsi que la sauvegarde de ce qu'il reste de ma foi en l'humanit) je ne poursuivrai pas plus loin cet... disons change, faute d'un terme plus appropri.

----------


## Ryu2000

> "Consultant E-Learning"


Le confinement doit tre une aubaine pour l'enseignement et l'apprentissage en ligne, pendant que les gens sont au chmage enferm chez eux ils peuvent se former  distance.




> vous voulez confiner tout le monde  cause d'un rhume ?


Il n'y a pas eu de referendum "pour ou contre le confinement". Tout le monde ne soutient pas cette stratgie.
Le confinement c'est pour gagner du temps quand t'as pas de solution. Le gouvernement essaie de diminuer le nombre de nouvelles contaminations pour viter de saturer les lits de ranimation.




> En plus d'tre bnfique pour l'conomie


Dit a  ceux qui vont se retrouver au RSA et ne jamais retrouver de job
Les robots ne paient pas d'impts, pas de taxes et ne consomment pas, donc c'est pas si bien que a pour l'conomie, comment ont finance le RSA et les autres services publics si il y a de moins en moins de travail (et donc de gens qui cotisent) ?
Sans travail tu n'as pas les moyens de consommer, donc l'conomie est  l'arrt.

----------


## Cincinnatus

> En plus d'tre bnfique pour l'conomie elle l'est aussi pour la sant des patrons qui se saignent sans aucune reconnaissance.


Personnellement, jamais vu de patron qui se saigne... ::aie::  Encore que a peut encore tre recommand dans le traitement de quelques pathologies : 
https://lesgeneralistes-csmf.fr/2019...core-terminee/



> Les indications toujours dactualit
> 
> 
> Elles sont au nombre de quatre, se partageant les domaines de lhmatologie et de la gntique mtabolique. En hmatologie, la saigne demeure un atout thrapeutique dans la polyglobulie primitive ou maladie de Vaquez. De mme, au cours de la drpanocytose, les saignes, qui doivent bien sr tre conduites avec discernement dans un contexte danmie chronique, ont montr leur efficacit pour diminuer la gravit et la frquence des crises vaso-occlusives, parfois dramatiques, lies  leffet obstructif vasculaire des hmaties falciformes. Dans le domaine des maladies mtaboliques dorigine gntique, la porphyrie cutane tardive reste une grande indication des saignes. En effet, la symptomatologie dermatologique (bulles des parties dcouvertes, fragilit cutane) est remarquablement amliore par les saignes dinduction et prvenue par les saignes dentretien. Mais ce sont bien sr les hmochromatoses gntiques qui demeurent larchtype des affections traitables par les saignes.


Par contre, j'ai dj eu un directeur qui annulait les runions hebdomadaires du vendredi pour dmarrer son week-end avant ses employs.  ::weird::

----------


## Cincinnatus

> Dit a  ceux qui vont se retrouver au RSA et ne jamais retrouver de job
> Les robots ne paient pas d'impts, pas de taxes et ne consomment pas, donc c'est pas si bien que a pour l'conomie, comment ont finance le RSA et les autres services publics si il y a de moins en moins de travail (et donc de gens qui cotisent) ?


Avant le RSA, pour ceux qui ont pu cotiser suffisamment, il y a l'assurance chmage. Les robots peuvent tre taxs, ils consomment de l'nergie et des pices dtaches, ... Le financement public repose largement sur la TVA. Augmenter les taxes sur les produits financiers est une piste que les gouvernements vitent soigneusement depuis longtemps. Et les services publics, c'est juste les services indispensables  la plupart des gens ( part l'alimentation, encore que les contrles sanitaires sont aussi indispensables).

----------


## Ryu2000

> Personnellement, jamais vu de patron qui se saigne...


Il ne faut pas mettre tous les patrons dans le mme panier.
Peut-tre que dans les petites entreprises les patrons travaillent beaucoup, mais dans une trs grande entreprise le patron dlgue toutes les responsabilits et il n'a plus rien  faire.
Les patrons qui bossent le plus sont les indpendants qui n'ont pas d'employ, parce qu'il n'y a qu'eux qui peuvent faire le job  ::P: 




> Avant le RSA, pour ceux qui ont pu cotiser suffisamment, il y a l'assurance chmage.


Ouais mais le chmage c'est limit dans le temps.
Pendant leur priode de chmage, ils vont postuler  fond, ils vont passer un paquet d'entretiens et ils ne retrouveront jamais de travail.
Et plus le temps passe, plus ce sera difficile et stressant de justifier pourquoi ils n'ont pas travaill depuis N mois.
Bref, plein de gens qui sont au chmage finiront au RSA.

tre au chmage a dprime certains :
Covid-19 : le nombre de Franais atteints de troubles dpressifs a presque doubl en un mois



> D'aprs l'tude CoviPrev publie dans le point pidmiologique hebdomadaire de Sant Publique France du 12 novembre, la part des Franais se dclarant victimes de troubles dpressifs est passe de 11%  21% entre la fin septembre et le moment o l'tude a t ralise (4 au 6 novembre). 
> 
> Le constat de l'agence place sous la tutelle du ministre de la Sant est sans appel : La sant mentale des Franais sest significativement dgrade entre fin septembre et dbut novembre avec une augmentation importante des tats dpressifs pour lensemble de la population. *Une hausse dj observe lors du prcdent bulletin et qui touche particulirement les jeunes (+16 points chez les 18-24 ans et +15 points chez les 25-34 ans), les inactifs (+15 points) et les personnes dclarant une situation financire trs difficile (+14 points).* Ce sont ces dernires qui demeurent les plus touches, car les tats dpressifs concernent 35% des personnes dclarant une situation financire trs difficile, contre seulement 14% pour celles dclarant une bonne situation financire.





> Les robots peuvent tre taxs


Aujourd'hui a ne fonctionnerait pas, parce que si un pays taxait les robots, les usines se feraient dlocaliser l o il n'y a pas de taxe.
Avec le libre change a ne peut pas fonctionner.




> ils consomment de l'nergie et des pices dtaches


C'est ngligeable.




> Augmenter les taxes sur les produits financiers est une piste que les gouvernements vitent soigneusement depuis longtemps.


Apparemment il y a une histoire de taxe sur les Transactions Financires, mais a concerne trs peu d'entreprises.
Taxe sur les transactions financires (TTF) : taux et principe



> Mise en place par la loi de finances pour 2012, la taxe sur les transactions financires est instaure pour rpondre  un triple objectif :
> Solliciter la contribution du secteur financier pour redresser les finances publiques.Rguler le march boursier.Demander ladhsion des autres Etats membres de lUnion Europenne pour une porte plus gnrale de la taxe.
> A noter : depuis 1970, la cration dune taxe europenne sur les transactions financires est en discussion. Cette taxe consisterait  appliquer la taxe sur les transactions financires pour tous les pays membres de lUnion europenne alors quaujourdhui seuls la France et lAngleterre applique cette taxe.

----------


## tanaka59

Bonjour, 




> Personnellement, jamais vu de patron qui se saigne... Encore que a peut encore tre recommand dans le traitement de quelques pathologies : 
> https://lesgeneralistes-csmf.fr/2019...core-terminee/


Qui saigne ou "se saigne" ... c'est pas pareil, l'un est bless l'autre se dcarcasse  :;):  . Le petit commerant lui se dcarcasse . 




> Par contre, j'ai dj eu un directeur qui annulait les runions hebdomadaires du vendredi pour dmarrer son week-end avant ses employs.


Dj tous vu plus ou moins une fois aussi  ::aie:: 




> Avant le RSA, pour ceux qui ont pu cotiser suffisamment, il y a l'assurance chmage.


L'assurance chmage est temporaire. Tout comme avec la nouvelle reforme les aides vont tre dgressives . On va verser quoi , 300 , 400   un chmeur ? Les cotisants qui gagnent peu (moins de 1400  net), c'est pas eux qui vont renflouer les caisses des Urssaf , de la scu et ple emploi ... On va taxer qui ? 

Avec une population qui se prcarise et pauprise , j'ai du mal  voir qui et surtout comment ou va taxer ... Moins de cotisant, plus de prcaire , plus de pauvre , plus de chmeur ...




> Les robots peuvent tre taxs, ils consomment de l'nergie et des pices dtaches,


Taxer quel robot ? Ceux qui sont dans les rares entreprises qui produisent encore en France ? Il y a de moins en moins de chaine automatiss en France . Elles sont  l'tranger bien souvent ...




> Augmenter les taxes sur les produits financiers est une piste que les gouvernements vitent soigneusement depuis longtemps.


Si c'est pour encore s'en prendre aux conomies de prcautions des franais ... non merci . PEL, livret A , livret vert, livret LDD , livret bleu , livret jeune, part sociale ... Faire des travaux , avoir des conomies en cas de coup dure de la vie, achat d'une voiture, projet de formation , avoir de l'argent pour aider un proche dpendant ... 

C'est mignon de vouloir s'en prendre  ces conomies la ... Le franais moyen doit maintenant payer des  pour laisser de l'argent qui ne rapporte rien ... On va dire "investir dans la pierre" , faut il encore tre ligible pour faire un achat immobilier et avoir un prt bancaire ... 




> Et les services publics, c'est juste les services indispensables  la plupart des gens ( part l'alimentation, encore que les contrles sanitaires sont aussi indispensables).


Ce qui coute le plus cher en France :

> une politique de versement d'aide qui est hors de contrle(CAF, CCAS, ple emploi, CG + RSA ... )
> trop de doublon dans les comptences entre les administrations (mairie,interco, CG, rgion, tat ... )
> une absence de contrle physique , a qui on donne et pourquoi
> une mille feuille administratif
> un corps d'lu trop important (plus de 550 000), trop de dcideur quoi
> un enchevtrement de lois et normes , parfois dsute, non applique, non reforme, doublon et / ou contradictoire




> tre au chmage a dprime certains :
> Covid-19 : le nombre de Franais atteints de troubles dpressifs a presque doubl en un mois


Et il y a de quoi s'alarmer ! Car la "dpression" , les tats psychologies et / ou mentale de la population peuvent avoir un impact norme sur la comptitivit du pays ! On parle potentiellement de plusieurs dizaine, centaine de milliers voir million de personnes . 

Cela veut dire aussi des personnes "moins concentres" , avec un "tat d'esprit" pas a fond sur le travail ... Donc plus de risque d'accident du travail et / ou domestique ...

----------


## Cincinnatus

> Il ne faut pas mettre tous les patrons dans le mme panier.
> Peut-tre que dans les petites entreprises les patrons travaillent beaucoup, mais dans une trs grande entreprise le patron dlgue toutes les responsabilits et il n'a plus rien  faire.


Je n'ai pas gnralis, je n'ai pas d'exemple.  




> Les patrons qui bossent le plus sont les indpendants qui n'ont pas d'employ, parce qu'il n'y a qu'eux qui peuvent faire le job


Question : un patron sans employ est-il un patron ?
Vous avez 4 heures, calculatrices autorises.




> Bref, plein de gens qui sont au chmage finiront au RSA.


Le nombre de bnficiaires du RSA augmente, mais beaucoup ne le demandent pas. 




> On estime que 30 % des allocations ne sont pas perues, mais le phnomne reste difficile  caractriser et  juguler.


https://www.lemonde.fr/les-decodeurs...7_4355770.html





> Apparemment il y a une histoire de taxe sur les Transactions Financires, mais a concerne trs peu d'entreprises.
> Taxe sur les transactions financires (TTF) : taux et principe


Il y a aussi les taxes sur les revenus financiers des particuliers (et pas que l'ISF). Les rformes de Macron ne font pas que des malheureux : 
https://www.franceculture.fr/emissio...4-octobre-2020



> Les plus riches senrichissent, et linvestissement tarde. Ce sont les conclusions de plusieurs rapports sur la suppression de lISF et linstauration dune "Flat Tax" en 2018 : deux des principales mesures dEmmanuel Macron en faveur du capital.

----------


## Cincinnatus

> Nous sommes tous le bullshit job de l'autre hein. Sans moi beaucoup de monde ne pourrait pas mettre en place des techniques pour viter d'embaucher des salaris. Il faut des connaissances pointues en maths et en informatique et je propose mes services pour les aider.
> 
> En ce temps de crise il est important de remplacer un maximum les employs par des machines, des algorithmes ou des robots pour tre rsiliant.


Tiens, un job pour toi : 



> *L'arme amricaine veut crer des robots lourds semi-autonomes arms de missiles*


Tiens, Capital, un site gauchiste sans doute, s'est rendu compte que la "crise" n'tait pas pour tout le monde : 



> https://www.capital.fr/economie-poli...daires-1382576
> Comment la pandmie a encore plus enrichi les milliardaires
> 
> Selon ltude, la fortune cumule des milliardaires se montait  pas moins de 10.200 milliards de dollars, soit un nouveau record, au del du pic de 2017.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Question : un patron sans employ est-il un patron ?


Bon on va dire "chef d'entreprise" au lieu de patron.
Si tu crer ton entreprise t'es le chef et il n'y a pas d'autres employs.




> Le nombre de bnficiaires du RSA augmente, mais beaucoup ne le demandent pas.


Le truc  savoir c'est que quand le nombre de bnficiaire du RSA augmente le chmage diminue (les chmeurs se font dclasser et le gouvernement se flicite ^^).
Il y a plusieurs catgorie de chmeurs et au bout d'un moment les gens disparaissent de la liste des personnes en recherche d'emploi.




> la "crise" n'tait pas pour tout le monde :


Amazon, Neflix, Google, etc. ne sont pas handicap par le confinement.
Tu peux passer plus de temps  commander sur internet et  regarder des vidos quand tu ne peux pas sortir de chez toi.

Par contre si tu tiens un restaurant, un bar, une boite de nuit, un petit commerce, c'est tout de suite plus compliqu.
L'industrie du tourisme ne se porte pas extrmement bien en ce moment, les compagnies ariennes non plus.

----------


## tanaka59

Bonjour, 




> Le truc  savoir c'est que quand le nombre de bnficiaire du RSA augmente le chmage diminue (les chmeurs se font dclasser et le gouvernement se flicite ^^).
> Il y a plusieurs catgorie de chmeurs et au bout d'un moment les gens disparaissent de la liste des personnes en recherche d'emploi.


https://www.service-public.fr/partic...sdroits/F13240
https://statistiques.pole-emploi.org/stmt/publication

Dans la catgorie "B" , il y a surtout des contrats CDD/interim de moins de 20h semaine et mi-temps , surtout en grande distribution ou commerce
"C" , des emplois intrimaires essentiellement au mois ou renouvel (logistique, industrie , btp , manufactur, travaux agricole, saisonnier ...)
"E" , des CDD/interim de 6  12 mois.

A savoir , une entreprise a lgalement le droit de compter un employ comme "CDI" , mme si c'est un CDD , a la condition qu'il reste 9 mois minimum durant une anne civile dans la boite.

Le problme , c'est que ple emploi essaye de refourguer les demandeurs d'emplois de la catgorie C vers E pour faire miroiter une baisse du nombre de demandeurs d'emploi ... Cette pratique prend l'eau car le nombre de contrat CDD/intrim de moins de 3 mois voir au mois explose ... Donc on a des passages incessant de C  E et inversement ... Et la catgorie C ne fait que reflouer ... 




> Amazon, Neflix, Google, etc. ne sont pas handicap par le confinement.
> Tu peux passer plus de temps  commander sur internet et  regarder des vidos quand tu ne peux pas sortir de chez toi.


On peut dcrter que Amazon doit arrter de vendre des produits non essentiel ... dans une base article de quelques 150  300 millions d'articles  ::mouarf::   ::ptdr::  ... Sans parler que une telle pratique , verrouille aussi les petits commerces qui vendent en market place sur Amazon ... Donc au final c'est les petits commerants qui sont lss et non Amazon ...




> Par contre si tu tiens un restaurant, un bar, une boite de nuit, un petit commerce, c'est tout de suite plus compliqu.
> L'industrie du tourisme ne se porte pas extrmement bien en ce moment, les compagnies ariennes non plus.


Tout se qui ncessite des flux de personnes physique pour se divertir, se dtendre, faire des rencontres, associatif, religieux, rcratif est de facto interdit. Forcement ces secteurs c'est ce qui est "le moteur" de la France ...

----------


## MABROUKI

> C'est facile  dire
> Il n'y a pas qu'en France que les gens se suicident :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Le  fait qu'autres  populations  pratiquent  le suicide  qui est un crime (du moins pour moi)  n'est pas  un motif  valable  pour les  suicids.

"Mais les autres respectent les rgles."  Eh  bien  ces "UNS"  font  partie  de  CEUX  QUI PEUVENT  LE PLUS PEUVENT LE MOINS.
Car  le commerce  de stupfiants  relve  du crime  (du moins  chez moi  ou on  encourt  minimum  5 ans +plus amende  lourde)  alors  que l'atteinte  au confinement  ne  relve  mme pas  du dlit  de vol   la tire(dit aujourd'hui  l'arrach).

----------


## tanaka59

Bonsoir, 




> Le  fait qu'autres  populations  pratiquent  le suicide  qui est un crime (du moins pour moi)  n'est pas  un motif  valable  pour les  suicids.
> 
> "Mais les autres respectent les rgles."  Eh  bien  ces "UNS"  font  partie  de  CEUX  QUI PEUVENT  LE PLUS PEUVENT LE MOINS.
> Car  le commerce  de stupfiants  relve  du crime  (du moins  chez moi  ou on  encourt  minimum  5 ans +plus amende  lourde)  alors  que l'atteinte  au confinement  ne  relve  mme pas  du dlit  de vol   la tire(dit aujourd'hui  l'arrach).


Pour toi un non respect du confinement devrait tre =  prison ?

En somme une malade grave se rpend, celui qui la colporte mme de manire non intentionnel = un criminel ? Tentative / ou homicide en somme ?

Juridiquement, cela existe dj ... Une maladie peut tre une "arme" bactriologique dans la catgorie NBRC ...

----------


## Ryu2000

> le suicide  qui est un crime


Si les gens ne supportent plus de vivre, ils ont le droit de se suicider.
Les religions essaient de dissuader les gens de se suicider, il me semble qu'il y a une histoire de "limbes" (j'ai vu a dans un pisode de South Park ^^), mais il suffit de ne pas croire au paradis ni  l'enfer et il n'y a plus de problme.

Une personne dprime profondment depuis des annes, elle a une maladie incurable, elle a perdue sa famille, elle n'a pas d'ami, elle souffre en permanence, donc autant qu'elle se suicide.
En France il y a pas mal d'agriculteurs et de policiers qui se suicident, les agriculteurs travaillent  fond et ne gnrent pas assez d'argent pour survivre, les policiers reoivent des ordres difficiles.
Chez les jeunes ont dirait que a baisse :
Les tentatives de suicide chez les jeunes augmentent



> Le suicide est la deuxime cause de dcs chez les 15-24 ans , aprs les accidents de la circulation, en France comme  linternational, indique lOrganisation mondiale de la sant. En France, il reprsente 16 % des dcs entre 15 et 24 ans et 20 % chez les 25-34 ans. Des chiffres qui restent levs, mme si *le taux de dcs par suicide des adolescents et des jeunes adultes diminue depuis plusieurs annes*.





> Car  le commerce  de stupfiants  relve  du crime


Il me semble que c'est un dlit et pas un crime.
Les clients auraient pu cocher la case :
- Dplacements pour effectuer des achats de fournitures ncessaires  l'activit professionnelle, des achats de premire ncessit dans des tablissements dont les activits demeurent autorises, le retrait de commande et les livraisons  domicile ;
Certaines drogues provoquent une dpendance physique forte (comme l'hrone par exemple), les gens qui n'ont pas leur dose souffrent rellement. Pour eux c'est vraiment un achat de premire ncessite (j'ai vu des vidos de gens qui ont fini sans abris, parce qu'on leur a prescris des antidouleurs et ils ont sombr dans l'hrone). Il doit y avoir des histoires de clinique de mthadone ou je sais pas quoi, mais il parait que la dpendance physique est encore plus forte qu'avec l'hrone.

Enfin bref, c'tait juste pour la blague, parce que a a fait rigoler des gens sur Twitter.
 MARSEILLE, CEST GRAVE : LES DEALERS NONT PAS DATTESTATION DE SORTIE, DCLARE LE PRFET DES BOUCHES DU RHNE



> Une observation faite lors de contrles et des propos qui ont tonn sur les rseaux sociaux. Le snateur communiste des Bouches-du-Rhne, Jremy Bacchi a ragi dans la foule sur Twitter, se demandant pourquoi le prfet ne dnonce pas le trafic de drogue.  En 2020, il est donc pire de sortir sans son attestation que de vendre de la drogue


Le snateur PCF Jrmy Bacchi est "surpris" par les propos du prfet de police sur les trafiquants de drogue



> "J'espre qu'il s'agit d'une simple maladresse de langage de sa part. Sa dclaration tendrait  mettre sur un mme pied d'galit le fait de dealer de la drogue, mais aussi de ne pas avoir d'attestation. Dans la priode que nous vivons nous avons besoin de protger tous nos concitoyens, videmment du Covid et de la pandmie, mais aussi de tout le reste et le flau qu'est la drogue en fait partie." - Jrmy Bacchi


Le gars a juste loup sa phrase :



> Le prfet de police des Bouches-du-Rhne, Emmanuel Barbe, ne s'attendait sans doute pas  provoquer de si nombreuses ractions aprs sa petite phrase lors d'un contrle dans le cadre du confinement ce week-end. En direct sur BFM TV Emmanuel Barbe a dclar : "Jtais hier sur des points o on vend de la drogue et personne parmi les acheteurs, et  plus forte raison parmi les vendeurs, navait dattestation. Et a conclu : *Vous voyez donc que le systme est bien compris*".


======
La Belgique s'emballe :
Coronavirus : nouveaux espoirs avec le vaccin Moderna, amlioration en France



> *Le gouvernement belge a annonc lundi son intention de traiter au moins de 70% de la population du pays*, soit 8 millions de personnes, avec les futurs vaccins contre la Covid-19, et de garantir leur gratuit pour chaque citoyen.


=======
Ce qu'il ne faut pas lire comme connerie
Popularit : la cote de Macron progresse, la candidature de Mlenchon dsapprouve



> Lcart de  popularit  se creuse entre *le prsident Emmanuel Macron (43 % dopinions favorables, +2 points en un mois)* et le Premier ministre Jean Castex (35 %, -2 points) en novembre, selon un sondage publi mardi par linstitut Odoxa, pour France Inter et la presse rgionale.
> 
> Ralise sur internet auprs dun chantillon de 1 005 personnes, cette enqute estime par ailleurs que la candidature de Jean-Luc Mlenchon (LFI)  la prsidentielle est  dsapprouve  par  plus de deux Franais sur trois  (67 %), considrant quelle serait un  handicap pour la gauche  (67 %).

----------


## pmithrandir

C'est fou comme ignorer Tireb donne un coup de boost a la qualit de cette discussion.

Srieusement, c'est un troll les gars. Ne perdez pas votre temps. On dirait presque de mingoliito avant qu'il ne s'assagisse... Quand il / elle deviendra audible et qu'on passera de l'affligeant au rgolo, je rvaluerai mon filtre. (j'ai par exemple enlev ryu dernirement, non pas que je sois d'accord avec lui, mais il s'est un peu calm et redevient rigolo a dfaut d'tre srieux.)

----------


## tanaka59

Bonjour, 




> C'est fou comme ignorer Tireb donne un coup de boost a la qualit de cette discussion.
> 
> Srieusement, c'est un troll les gars. Ne perdez pas votre temps. On dirait presque de mingoliito avant qu'il ne s'assagisse...


J'ai analys ces messages et des historiques de xxx_newgeneration datant de 2019 et de Tireb de 2020 ... Franchement c'est d'un ridicule sans ... mme syntaxe , mme tournure , mme rflexion loufoque ...

Pas besoin d'avoir polytech en poche  pour en dduire que c'est troll ... et un floodeur  ::roll::  . Je me demande mme tient si les admins/modos ne devraient pas ljecter du forum . Cela nous fera un peu de vacances 

https://www.developpez.net/forums/u1...newgeneration/




> Les religions ne veulent pas que les gens se suicident car sinon elles n'auraient plus d'emprise sur personne.
> 
> Les partis politiques devraient tre considrs comme des religions, en tout cas c'est la religion du 21me sicle avec comme grand principe la bonne parole akka la vrit vraie akka la bien-pensance.
> 
> Ce principe bolchvique perverti les socits depuis plus d'un sicle et on commence enfin  voir les limites de ce systme clairement anti dmocratique.


Du pure flood et trolling ...

Petite cadeau : https://www.developpez.net/forums/d5.../#post11646866

----------


## MABROUKI

> Si les gens ne supportent plus de vivre, ils ont le droit de se suicider.
> Les religions essaient de dissuader les gens de se suicider, il me semble qu'il y a une histoire de "limbes" (j'ai vu a dans un pisode de South Park ^^), mais il suffit de ne pas croire au paradis ni  l'enfer et il n'y a plus de problme.
> 
> Une personne dprime profondment depuis des annes, elle a une maladie incurable, elle a perdue sa famille, elle n'a pas d'ami, elle souffre en permanence, donc autant qu'elle se suicide.
> En France il y a pas mal d'agriculteurs et de policiers qui se suicident, les agriculteurs travaillent  fond et ne gnrent pas assez d'argent pour survivre, les policiers reoivent des ordres difficiles.
> Chez les jeunes ont dirait que a baisse :
> Les tentatives de suicide chez les jeunes augmentent
> 
> 
> ...


Le  suicide  est  une  mort  d'homme  jusqu'  preuve  du contraire (cela  n'as  rien  voir avec les religions qui ne font l'apologie du crim  ce qu'on sait) au regard  du droit positif  qui  interroge  toute  la socit  dans les pays  ou survient une mort qualifi de cette facon.
Et une  mort  d'homme  jusqu'  preuve  du contraire  encourt la prsomption de  crime pour un juge sens.
Quand  un juge  prononce  la cause  de suicide  ,c'est toute la socit du suicid qui  est  le coupable .
Ton  fameux  droit au suicide  est  une invention  de  jsuites  pour  s'absoudre  du crime :une  maladie incurable, un grand handicap  peuvent etre 
 supports et c'est du ressort  de la famille, s'agissant  des agriculteurs  et entrepreneurs la  responsabilit  du crime incombe aux capitalistes.

Le  commerce  des  stupfiants   conduit  au  crime  puisque  le  grand  drogu devient  un individu dont la volont et le bon sens passent au service de la 
 satisfaction de sa pulsion ,ce qui peut le conduire  se ruiner(voire se "trucider") ,voler les autres(voire les trucider).

Des  adeptes   du "kif"  ont t  recruts  par  les islamistes chez moi, qui les  bourrent pour commettre des crimes dont l'abomination atteint des sommets   (tuer sa mere, ses frres et surs ) que mme  un ivrogne  invtr  n'est pas capable  de commettre .
Ensuite  ce circuit  est entretenu  en promettant la prochaine   dose .
Tous  les crimes  dits de banditisme   la fameuse cit Nord  de Marseille  sont dus au trafic  de stupfiants  qui y est  tolr.
Ce  preafectus cohors est un plaisantin  et un complice des  dealers.

----------


## Jipt

> Des  adeptes du "kif" ont t recruts par les islamistes chez moi, qui les bourrent pour commettre des crimes dont l'abomination atteint des sommets (tuer sa mere, ses frres et surs) que mme un ivrogne invtr n'est pas capable de commettre.
> Ensuite ce circuit est entretenu en promettant la prochaine dose.


Ils refont le coup des Haschischins ? Ah, l'Histoire se rpte...




> Tous  les crimes  dits de banditisme   la fameuse cit Nord  de Marseille  sont dus au trafic  de stupfiants  qui y est  tolr.
> Ce praefectus cohors est un plaisantin  et un complice des  dealers.


Va savoir, peut-tre qu'il croque sa dme, au passage...

----------


## Gunny

The Repression of Frances Yellow Vests Has Left Hundreds in Jail  And Crushed Freedom of Protest
Excellente rtrospective de Jacobin Magazine (en anglais) sur les gilets jaunes et la brutalit de Macron.

----------


## David_g

> The Repression of Frances Yellow Vests Has Left Hundreds in Jail  And Crushed Freedom of Protest
> Excellente rtrospective de Jacobin Magazine (en anglais) sur les gilets jaunes et la brutalit de Macron.


On vient de russir  inquiter le conseil des droits de l'homme  l'ONU sur le sujet de notre nouvelle loi de scurit (encours actuellement et qui contient un paquet de truc pas top).
c'est raccord  ::):

----------


## tanaka59

> On vient de russir  inquiter le conseil des droits de l'homme  l'ONU sur le sujet de notre nouvelle loi de scurit (encours actuellement et qui contient un paquet de truc pas top).
> c'est raccord


Dtail un coup ? Jai brivement vu passer une tribune ...

----------


## Ryu2000

> Le  suicide  est  une  mort  d'homme  jusqu'  preuve  du contraire


Il est probable que dans le futur il soit lgal d'aider les gens  se suicider :
Aide au suicide



> Mme si le suicide pris en gnral n'entrane pas de consquence pnale, le citoyen ne peut pas ncessairement faire valoir une sorte de  droit au suicide  entranant des obligations pour ltat. Le suicide mdicalement assist est illgal dans la plupart des pays, *avec les exceptions des pays suivants : la Suisse, les Pays-Bas, la Belgique, le Luxembourg, cinq tats des tats-Unis, le Canada, l'Allemagne, l'Italie*.


Il y a mme du "tourisme de la mort" :
Erika Preisig, le mdecin suisse qui aide les patients trangers  mourir



> Si laffaire Vincent Lambert a relanc le dbat sur la fin de vie en France, il est aussi prsent en Suisse. L, lassistance au suicide est autorise, mais se pose galement la question du tourisme de la mort. Le Temps a rencontr Erika Preisig, qui va tre juge pour son accompagnement des patients souhaitant mourir.


Ce sont des gens trs malades qui ne vont pas tenir trs longtemps de toute faon.

a me fait penser aux suicides des vieux qui se sentent inutile et qui en ont marre de vivre.
tat des lieux du suicide en France



> Le taux de suicide chez les personnes ges reste lev : 28 % des suicides ont concern des personnes ges de plus de 65 ans.





> Le  commerce  des  stupfiants   conduit  au  crime  puisque  le  grand  drogu devient  un individu dont la volont et le bon sens passent au service de la  satisfaction de sa pulsion


Ouais c'est possible de mal finir  cause de la drogue, mais ce n'est pas automatique. (il y a un reportage "Gueules casses : quand la drogue bat la campagne" o 2 jeunes se sont retrouv en prison car ils volaient pour s'acheter de l'hrone.
Dj tout le monde n'est pas gaux fasse  l'addiction (il y a des gens qui deviennent plus facilement accro que d'autres), il y a des drogues plus addictive que d'autres.
Selon comment on regarde on peut considrer le caf, le tabac, l'alcool, plein de mdicaments, comme des drogues. (aux USA ils ont eu plein de problme avec les mdicaments, d'un ct ils ont des amphtamines (Ritalin et Adderall) de l'autre ils ont des opiacs (Percocet, Vicodin, oxycodone, fentanyl)).




> Des  adeptes   du "kif"  ont t  recruts  par  les islamistes chez moi, qui les  bourrent pour commettre des crimes


Il n'y a pas que a qui a jou, tu peux donner beaucoup de rsine de cannabis  des jeunes, ils ne vont pas devenir des criminels
Ceux qui se font transformer en terroriste reoivent des drogues bien plus forte et ils se font laver le cerveau.

Officiellement l'histoire du captagon (drogue des terroristes) est un mythe :
L'Italie saisit 14 tonnes d'amphtamines produites par l'tat islamique



> 84 millions de comprims de captagon formant un butin de 14 tonnes d'amphtamines : c'est la saisie record qu'a annonce mercredi 1er juillet la police italienne. Cette prise a t ralise dans le port de Salerme, au sud de Naples. Les marchandises, *fabriques par l'organisation terroriste tat islamique en Syrie*, ont une valeur marchande d'un milliard d'euros sur le march. La police italienne voque  la plus grande saisie d'amphtamines au niveau mondial .


Regardez eux par exemple, ils mangeaient de la confiture et ils n'ont pas tous fini par devenir des criminels :
Club des Hashischins



> La drogue consomme par les membres du club est le plus souvent du dawamesk, une sorte de pte ou confiture verdtre faite  partir de rsine de cannabis mlange  un corps gras,  du miel et  des pistaches. Lingestion du haschich tait  lpoque trs courante.


======
Il y a des jeunes qui pourraient peut-tre bientt reprendre des activits en club :
"Pass sport", public dans les stades, reprise pour les mineurs en clubs... Emmanuel Macron annonce plusieurs mesures pour le monde du sport



> Emmanuel Macron a souhait que les activits sportives pour les jeunes en clubs puissent reprendre en dcembre aprs avoir t suspendues par la crise du Covid-19, a affirm l'Elyse.
> 
> Cette reprise, qui dpend de l'volution de l'pidmie, sera lie  la mise en uvre de protocoles renforcs, en particulier pour les sports en salle, a prcis la prsidence de la Rpublique,  l'issue de cette visioconfrence en prsence de plusieurs ministres.


C'est dommage que a tombe en dcembre, parce que dehors a caille un peu.

----------


## David_g

> Dtail un coup ? Jai brivement vu passer une tribune ...


interdiction de filmer les Fdos, largissement des recours aux drones, largissement de la tlsurveillance (et de la reconnaissance faciale qui est dja utilis mais assez cadr en thorie, dlgation de certains pouvoirs de la police aux agence de scurit, etc.

Aprs y'a des trucs fumeux comme amendement : Genre interdire d'exercer dans la scurit pour "outrage  l'Hymne nationale".

C'est ce soir que tout cela discute  l'assemble (18h40 en gros). 

Des comptes twitter  suivre si tout est ce qui travail parlementaire tintresse : 
https://twitter.com/PJanuel et https://twitter.com/Projet_Arcadie (qui font souvent du livetweet des sances).

----------


## tanaka59

Bonsoir , 




> interdiction de filmer les Fdos,


Cela me fait doucement sourire cette affaire ... Je prend l'exemple des forums de bagnoles comme Caradisiac et Autotitre . Fut une poque ou lors d'un rassemble de voiture de collection par exemple , la police locale ou nationale venait avec "sa dernire voiture" ... histoire d'pater la galerie et de montrer que la police a aussi des "belles originales" 

Genre la gendarmerie dbarque avec les subaru , megane RS , police municipale avec son duster ... et j'en passe ... 

Bientt il sera interdit de prendre en photo les snic, partner et autres paniers  salades ? 

On a va aller verbaliser Mr Michu qui a pris la police parisienne qui roule en E golf : https://www.google.com/search?client...=e+golf+police ?

A ct de cela , en Italie, en Allemagne, en Belgique, au pays bas et j'en passe ... la police est rgulirement "fire" de montrer son dernier joujoux ...  pas en France , on "honte" de notre police ...

Par contre le mec qui poste une vido anonyme pourra toujours courir lui car on ne sera pas remonter jusqu' lui  ... Et dire qu'il nous on pondu un projet de loi juste pour cela  ::?: 

Donc demain si vous croisez la police de votre juridiction qui a une nouvelle voiture de patrouille , vite rangez le smartphone ou vous risquer la prison !  ::?: 




> largissement des recours aux drones, largissement de la tlsurveillance (et de la reconnaissance faciale qui est dja utilis mais assez cadr en thorie, dlgation de certains pouvoirs de la police aux agence de scurit, etc.


Dans le projet de loi il y a quand mme une chose bien, c'est pour la police municipale . Si on pouvait arriver  avoir une cohorte de policiers / gendarmes / locaux avec les mmes prrogatives . Par contre par pitier qu'on en vienne pas  un truc la sauce ou chaque corps de police commence  se tirer dans les pattes ...




> Aprs y'a des trucs fumeux comme amendement : Genre interdire d'exercer dans la scurit pour "outrage  l'Hymne nationale".


Lol , ils ont fum  :8O:  de la bonne !




> Des comptes twitter  suivre si tout est ce qui travail parlementaire tintresse : 
> https://twitter.com/PJanuel et https://twitter.com/Projet_Arcadie (qui font souvent du livetweet des sances).


Je vais aussi sur le site du snat et de l'assemble nationale rgulirement . Je vais zieuter les liens.

https://www.lemonde.fr/police-justic...3_1653578.html

Un article trouv sur le sujet du coup.

----------


## Mat.M

> On dirait presque de mingoliito avant qu'il ne s'assagisse...


chut taisez-vous malheureux !!
Sinon on va encore avoir droit  un fil de discussion soit sur Mlenchon soit sur la lgalisation du cannabis  ::mrgreen:: 



> Question : un patron sans employ est-il un patron ?


oui en prenant le statut d'auto-entrepreneur.
Un AE doit grer lui-mme son chiffre d'affaires ses dclarations  l'URSAFF
De toute faon faut pas se leurrer en dmarrant une entreprise vous n'aurez pas assez de trsorerie et de fond de roulement pour embaucher des salaris.
Ensuite il y a la possibilit d'emprunter auprs de BPI France mais encore faut-il tre solvable pour rembourser les chances de la dette.

----------


## fredoche

> interdiction de filmer les Fdos, largissement des recours aux drones, largissement de la tlsurveillance (et de la reconnaissance faciale qui est dja utilis mais assez cadr en thorie, dlgation de certains pouvoirs de la police aux agence de scurit, etc.
> 
> Aprs y'a des trucs fumeux comme amendement : Genre interdire d'exercer dans la scurit pour "outrage  l'Hymne nationale".
> 
> C'est ce soir que tout cela discute  l'assemble (18h40 en gros). 
> 
> Des comptes twitter  suivre si tout est ce qui travail parlementaire tintresse : 
> https://twitter.com/PJanuel et https://twitter.com/Projet_Arcadie (qui font souvent du livetweet des sances).


Macron et sa mafia: le cynisme le plus total.

A quand une interdiction de tout mandat lectif pour toute personne condamn pour des faits de :
abus de biens sociauxcorruption passive, activetrafic d'influenceviolenceassociation de malfaiteurstrafic d'armes, de droguesextorsionfraudefaillite et bankroute frauduleuseetc.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Macron et sa mafia: le cynisme le plus total.
> 
> A quand une interdiction de tout mandat lectif pour toute personne condamn pour des faits de :
> abus de biens sociauxcorruption passive, activetrafic d'influenceviolenceassociation de malfaiteurstrafic d'armes, de droguesextorsionfraudefaillite et bankroute frauduleuseetc.


On pourrait tout  fait faire passer de telles interdictions, sans que a ne change rien. La plupart des politiques s'en sortent sans aucune condamnation*. C'est beau un pays o la justice est indpendante...  ::aie:: 

*)on pari combien que Sarlozy est blanchi  la fin des nombreuses procdures qui le concernent ?

----------


## killian68

> interdiction de filmer les Fdos [...]


*NON*.

Interdiction de diffuser sous certaines conditions les images filmes. C'est pas du tout la mme chose.

A partir de l, dsol mais je n'ai mme pas regard le reste de ton message.

Quand en prambule on commencer par noncer avec le plus grand stocisme un tel mensonge, on n'a plus droit de cit.

Plus globalement il serait quand mme bien de lever le pied avant de pondre des sophismes mensongers.

----------


## David_g

> *NON*.
> 
> Interdiction de diffuser sous certaines conditions les images filmes. C'est pas du tout la mme chose.
> 
> A partir de l, dsol mais je n'ai mme pas regard le reste de ton message.
> 
> Quand en prambule on commencer par noncer avec le plus grand stocisme un tel mensonge, on n'a plus droit de cit.
> 
> Plus globalement il serait quand mme bien de lever le pied avant de pondre des sophismes mensongers.


J'ai effectivement t peu prcis (et orient  :;):  ) mais cela rsumait pas mal les changes prliminaires de certains parlementaires.

ce n'est pas filmer (difficile  interdire) mais la diffusion et l'article est censment fait pour interdire qu'on le fasse dans un but de nuire. C'est d'une part difficile juridiquement, et d'autre part diffuser sur un rseau social te ferait porter la charge des actions des gens qui la verront. Les consquences rels seront  mon avis de rendre difficile cette diffusion en soi.

Note : tu as suivi les dbats hier ? (pas pu pour ma part mais je regarderais le replay ce soir). j'ai suivi que les amendements qui permettent par ailleurs la diffusion du RIO par exemple (pour les quelques fois o il est lisible)


Aprs, je suis tout  fait d'accord sur la problmatique de ces photos et des effets que cela peut gnrer.

----------


## Mat.M

> faillite et bankroute frauduleuse


faillite et banqeroute frauduleuse...tiens tiens.

S'agit-il de l'conomie franaise qui risque d'tre sous tutelle du F.M.I. d'ici quelques mois car trop endette pour honorer ses chances de remboursement.
C'est juste une question qui me vient  l'esprit...

----------


## tanaka59

Bonsoir, 

Situation alarmiste pour les mdecins , les psychologues, psychiatres et hpitaux du mme nom :

https://www.rtl.be/info/monde/econom...l-1256924.aspx
https://www.bfmtv.com/sante/covid-19...011170370.html
https://www.rtbf.be/info/belgique/de...on?id=10634277
https://www.rtl.fr/actu/debats-socie...ion-7800923174

J'ai vu passer 2 chiffres :

Belgique : +25 % de hausses des cas de dpressions toutes causes confondues
France : + 15  20 % de hausses des cas de dpressions toutes causes confondues et du nombre de consultations chez les professionnels

Niveau alarmant chez les 18-35 ans ... Cette classe d'ge dj confront en temps normal  une forte prcarit (contrat de travail temporaire, chmage , incertitude li  l'emploi et de pouvoir se projeter  moyen long terme , difficult  "formaliser" un projet de vie comme l'achat d'une maison/appart , de rencontrer qq'un , d'avoir des enfants ... ) . La le couperet est tomb ... tout est  l'arrt. Le "besoin de projection" dans le futur ne peut pas se faire .

Mentalement pour beaucoup de jeunes c'est hyper compliqu ... 

Le fond du problme est que avec une telle situation , "la seule" projection possible reste "la prcarit"  5/10 ans . Peut reluisant , situation plus que stressante :/ 

D'ici 2021 on va dchant dans de nombreux secteurs ...

----------


## Ryu2000

> D'ici 2021 on va dchant dans de nombreux secteurs ...


Tant que l'tait paie le chmage partiel on repousse les plans sociaux.
Confinement : le gouvernement a consacr 33 milliards deuros au chmage partiel



> Les vannes du chmage partiel, appel aussi activit partielle, sont grandes ouvertes* pour aider les employeurs  ne pas licencier*.


Quand le gouvernement va arrter il va y avoir beaucoup d'entreprises qui font licencier en masse. (c'est a ou la faillite de l'entreprise)




> Mentalement pour beaucoup de jeunes c'est hyper compliqu ...


Il faut penser  la violence conjugale aussi, il y a plein d'enfants et de conjoints qui se font taper dessus.
L il y a un article du mois d'aout :
France : nette augmentation des signalements de violences conjugales pendant le confinement



> Entre mi-mars et le 10 mai, veille du dconfinement, le numro 3919 (numro destin aux femmes victimes de violences) a reu 44 235 appels. Une augmentation qui a connu un vritable pic en avril 2020, avec prs de 30 000 appels pour le mois, soit trois fois plus qu'en fvrier ou mars (voir graphique).


L'intgralit des victimes de violence n'appellent pas le 3919.

Au Nigera c'est pareil :
Au Nigeria, forte augmentation des viols durant le confinement d au coronavirus



> A cause des restrictions lies au Covid-19, nous avons observ une augmentation des cas de viols et de violences envers les femmes , a dclar  la presse linspecteur gnral de la police, Mohammed Adamu, dans la capitale fdrale Abuja.  De janvier  mai 2020, nous avons enregistr environ 717 viols signals dans tout le pays , a-t-il dit, ajoutant que 799 suspects avaient t arrts.
> 
> La ministre de la condition fminine, Pauline Tallen, a rcemment estim que le nombre de cas dabus contre les femmes et les enfants avait  tripl , *les victimes tant piges chez elles  la merci de leurs bourreaux, souvent des parents.*


Il y a plein de cancers qui n'ont pas t diagnostiqus et des oprations qui n'ont pas t ralises :
Confinement. La Ligue contre le cancer salarme des reports doprations et retards de diagnostic



> *Il est sr que des dizaines de milliers de cancers ne seront pas dtects dici la fin de lanne.*  terme, cela reprsente des milliers de morts qui auraient pu tre vits par une prise en charge prcoce , estime-t-il.
> 
> Les pouvoirs publics doivent lancer une grande campagne de communication pour rassurer les malades sur les parcours de soins, selon lui, et  surtout, sur tout le territoire, scuriser des lieux aptes  assurer la continuit des diagnostics, des traitements et des parcours de soins des personnes malades du cancer,  labri des risques de Covid nosocomiale .





> "la seule" projection possible reste "la prcarit"  5/10 ans . Peut reluisant , situation plus que stressante :/


Ouais enfin ne doit pas avoir de boulot en France ce n'est pas la fin du monde non plus, il y a le RSA, les APL, etc.
Dans d'autres pays t'as moins de filet de scurit. Alors ok survivre au RSA c'est une vie de merde, mais a pourrait tre pire. (rien qu'aux USA c'est moins facile quand on n'a pas de travail)
Et si a se trouve aprs les licenciements massifs et les faillites, des nouvelles entreprises vont voir le jour de tous les cts (c'est peu probable mais on sait jamais).




> D'ici 2021 on va dchant dans de nombreux secteurs ...


a dpend, peut-tre que le gouvernement va continuer les confinements et le chmage partiel, en 2021, 2022, 2023...
Ils vont peut-tre nous faire chier pendant des annes avec le SARS-CoV-2  ::roll:: 
 la fin la dette publique sera gal  500% du PIB.

====
Bref, quand on aura le recul on constatera sans doute que le confinement a fait beaucoup plus de morts qu'aurait pu faire le SARS-CoV-2 sans confinement.
On dirait que les gouvernements utilisent la peur pour faire passer des choses qu'on accepterait pas normalement.

----------


## tanaka59

Bonjour, 




> Tant que l'tait paie le chmage partiel on repousse les plans sociaux.


C'est comme reboucher un trou  la petite cuillere ... Une dette abyssal ...




> Quand le gouvernement va arrter il va y avoir beaucoup d'entreprises qui font licencier en masse. (c'est a ou la faillite de l'entreprise)


En gros c'est un accelerateur ... Pour d'autres les employs sont la variable d'ajustement.




> Il faut penser  la violence conjugale aussi, il y a plein d'enfants et de conjoints qui se font taper dessus.


La aussi vaste problme de socit ou l'on va avoir une bombe a retardement. Cela n'a fait que accentuer un problme dj important ...




> Il y a plein de cancers qui n'ont pas t diagnostiqus et des oprations qui n'ont pas t ralises


Quand une chaine logistique et organisationnelle est completement chamboule , il est quasi impossible de rettraper tout le retard ... 




> Ouais enfin ne pas avoir de boulot en France ce n'est pas la fin du monde non plus, il y a le RSA, les APL, etc.


Pour rappel , il va y avoir la rforme de l'assurance chomage et des retraites avec une entre en vigueur du systme "universel" en 2025 ... 

Di'ici 2040/2045 on va se marrer pour ceux qui ont eu des parcours sem d'embuche ... A 10 ans de la retraite , on te dirait "t'en fais +10 " ... 20 au final ... 

C'est mignon de pensait  court terme . A un moment on enlve ces oeilleres et on pense  long terme 20/30 ans !

On est dans une socit qui pense "court terme" ... bah ce n'est plus possible ... Les histoires d'aides , quelqu'un doit bien les payer ... Cela ne tombe pas du ciel. On fait comment quand on a plus assez de cotisant ? On degraisse encore les aides au risque de paupriser et prcariser la population ?

Tout ce qu'on demande c'est de pouvoir travailler convenablement ... pas forcement de gagner un salaire de ministre  brasser du vent.




> Dans d'autres pays t'as moins de filet de scurit. Alors ok survivre au RSA c'est une vie de merde, mais a pourrait tre pire. (rien qu'aux USA c'est moins facile quand on n'a pas de travail)


Avec toutes les rformes  la noix c'est ce qui va se passer ... On va avoir des personnes encore plus prcaires pauvres.




> Et si a se trouve aprs les licenciements massifs et les faillites, des nouvelles entreprises vont voir le jour de tous les cts (c'est peu probable mais on sait jamais).


C'est possible (pas impossible). Par contre cela suppose une sacr reforme fiscale. Chose qui mettra 10/20 ans ... 




> a dpend, peut-tre que le gouvernement va continuer les confinements et le chmage partiel, en 2021, 2022, 2023...


Au moins jusqu' juin 2021 ... Encore 6 mois  tirer.




> Bref, quand on aura le recul on constatera sans doute que le confinement a fait beaucoup plus de morts qu'aurait pu faire le SARS-CoV-2 sans confinement.


Exactement. Tu rsumes parfaitement la situation.




> On dirait que les gouvernements utilisent la peur pour faire passer des choses qu'on accepterait pas normalement.


Tout  fait le gouvernement , veut gouverner par la peur.

----------


## Ryu2000

> En gros c'est un accelerateur ...


Je ne sais pas, mais en tout cas a dcale les plans sociaux.
En ce moment il y a des socits de service qui n'ont jamais eu un pourcentage de prestataire en intercontrat aussi lev. (quand t'es prestataire en CDI, t'es pay entre 2 missions, mais l il y a trop de prestataires entre 2 missions pour que les prestataires qui bossent rapportent assez d'argent pour payer tout le monde)
Les socits qui font de la prestation auraient fait des plans sociaux autour de Septembre si il n'y avait pas le chmage partiel, alors que l il faudra peut-tre attendre juin 2021 voir plus.

Un de c4 il va y avoir beaucoup de monde en cherche d'emploi et peu d'emplois, du coup il faudra accepter des salaires plus faibles et des conditions de travail moins bonnes, parce que l'alternative c'est de rester au chmage des annes pour finir au RSA.
En plus avec la gnralisation du tltravail, des entreprises vont se rendre compte qu'elles peuvent utiliser des prestataires au Maroc qui coutent encore moins cher.




> Cela n'a fait que accentuer un problme dj important ...


Peut-tre que le jour o le gouvernement dira "c'est bon, vous tes libre, il n'y a plus de masque, plus de distanciation sociale, les festivals reprennent" les gens violent se calmeront. (le problme c'est que les petits enfants tmoins de violence peuvent avoir des squelles  vie)
L avec le confinement il y a des gens qui ont du pt des cbles, imaginez une famille dans un petit appartement dans une grande ville.




> Di'ici 2040/2045 on va se marrer pour ceux qui ont eu des parcours sem d'embuche ... A 10 ans de la retraite , on te dirait "t'en fais +10 "


Si le systme de retraite existe encore d'ici l.
Moins tu cotises plus ta retraite est faible, donc aprs il y a un choix, est-ce que j'essaie de travailler jusqu' 75 ans pour avoir une plus grosse retraite, ou est-ce que j'essaie de me dbrouiller avec une petite retraite ?




> C'est mignon de pensait  court terme . A un moment on enlve ces oeilleres et on pense  long terme 20/30 ans !


Ouais mais d'un autre ct on peut mourir prmaturment, parfois se projeter dans un futur lointain a ne sert  rien. (On sait jamais des fois qu'un mdecin nous diagnostic un cancer en phase terminal)
En tout cas les annes  venir risquent d'tre difficile pour tout le monde.




> Avec toutes les rformes  la noix c'est ce qui va se passer ... On va avoir des personnes encore plus prcaires pauvres.


Il faut que le gouvernement y aille doucement parce que la rvolution pourrait vite arriver, il y a plein de gens qui vivent des aides sociales, si elles baissent, le chaos peut arriver.




> Par contre cela suppose une sacr reforme fiscale. Chose qui mettra 10/20 ans ...


Pourquoi a devrait prendre du temps ?
Le gouvernement pourrait rapidement faire passer des lois, par exemple faire en sorte que les nouvelles entreprises ne paient pas d'impt pendant 2 ans, diminuer les charges pour faciliter l'embauche, etc.




> gouverner par la peur.


Les annes  venir risquent d'tre trs sombre.

=========
Bon sinon j'ai vu une vido il y a 3, 4 jours, je ne sais pas si c'est vrai, si a se trouve c'est une autre manifestation dans un autre pays  une autre poque et la vido a t modifie, mais apparemment il y aurait un policier dguis en civil qui pousserait un manifestant contre des CRS, en rponse les CRS chargent.



> https://twitter.com/maroc_online/sta...91522221895689
> Des manifestants matraqus en marge du rassemblement contre la loi scurit globale #PPLSecuriteGlobale #StopLoiSecuriteGlobale #Paris #AssembleeNationale
> #17novembre2020

----------


## MABROUKI

> *NON*.
> 
> Interdiction de diffuser sous certaines conditions les images filmes. C'est pas du tout la mme chose.
> 
> A partir de l, dsol mais je n'ai mme pas regard le reste de ton message.
> 
> Quand en prambule on commencer par noncer avec le plus grand stocisme un tel mensonge, on n'a plus droit de cit.
> 
> Plus globalement il serait quand mme bien de lever le pied avant de pondre des sophismes mensongers.


Alors l c'est encore  plus  compliqu  ,il faut rajouter des sanctions civiles pour les diffuseurs qui sont des personnes morales et condamner YOUTUBE ou FACEBOOK, ce qui  sera inapplicable  l'avance.
Ce  que  condamne l'ONU c'est l'atteinte  la libert de la presse( diffuseurs ),  libert  protg par les lois actuelles , c..d. 
1/ il faut un requrant qui dpose plainte pour  diffamation, injure etc...contre l'auteur (non le diffuseur). 
2/ un juge pour  prouver ce fait.
Or  cette  loi  attribue  l'tat la _double qualit  de requrant  et de juge_ sans parler du diffuseur qui sera puni (atteinte  la libert de la presse).
De ce  fait  c'est  une loi  de censure  de la presse audiovisuelle  ( mdias)  qui ne dit pas son nom, et on attend pour la couronner une loi qui poursuit les journaux pour manchettes attentatoires  l'autorit de l'tat et  des corps constitus.

----------


## MABROUKI

> Un de c4 il va y avoir beaucoup de monde en cherche d'emploi et peu d'emplois, .....
> En plus avec la gnralisation du tltravail, des entreprises vont se rendre compte qu'elles peuvent utiliser des prestataires au Maroc qui coutent encore moins cher.
> 
> 
> Peut-tre que le jour o le gouvernement dira "c'est bon, vous tes libre, il n'y a plus de masque, plus de distanciation sociale, les festivals reprennent" les gens violent se calmeront. (le problme c'est que les petits enfants tmoins de violence peuvent avoir des squelles  vie)
> .


Hein ,le Maroc, ce royaume moyengeux, est  capable  de tout: le roitelet a tout simplement lou 9000 jeunes filles pauvres  l'Espagne pour cueillir des tomates et fraises et  dont les salaires en euros  sont verss directement au roitelet et sa mafia "makhzenniene" (qui les dilapident en voyages touristiques)  .
On leur donne en Espagne le 1/0 ou 1/20 du salaire comme argent de poche.
Seul l'quivalent en dirham local du quart  du salaire est vers au compte de la jeune fille ou de ses parents (si elle est mineure).
Pas plus tard que le dbut du mois ,il a lou  150 bonhommes cette fois par  charter (affrt par les agriculteurs corses en manque de bras) 150 bonhommes cette fois pour cueillir des oranges ,mandarines et citrons .
Les  gaillards plus encore que les jeunes filles sont "confins" dans des aires surveilles et pays au lance-pierre au Maroc.
Et l'UE  (conseil des droits de l'homme)  se tait ,coite, sur de pareilles atteintes aux droits de l'homme et du travail.
Alors le tl travail  au Maroc des marocains et  surtout Franais expatris c'est la  cerise sur le gteau !!!

----------


## Mat.M

> C'est comme reboucher un trou  la petite cuillere ... Une dette abyssal ...


dans notre civilisation moderne on n'a rien  invent de nouveau.
Dj dans la mythologie grecque existait le tonneau des Danades



> Hein ,le Maroc, ce royaume moyengeux, est  capable  de tout!


c'est certain que le touriste europen ne garde que les images d'pinal sur ce pays et derrire la vie en apparence facile se cache lpret du quotidien.
Mais la Valle de l'Ourika ce n'est pas le parvis de la Dfense o se pressaient avant le confinement des hordes de cadres suprieurs...la diffrence entre un cadre sup' de la Dfense et un villageois du Haut-Atlas c'est que celui-ci vous accueille pour boire le th  la mente.
ceci dit concernant l'ancien empire des Almoravides je pourrais en disserter pendant des heures  ::mouarf::

----------


## Jon Shannow

> boire le th  la *mente*.


Je ne connais pas cette faon de boire le th !  ::ptdr::

----------


## MABROUKI

> Je ne connais pas cette faon de boire le th !


C'est infusion de the et menthe  ,simple.
Mais  chez moi ,  quand un conseil de discipline veut  siger pour "liquider"  un bonhomme ,on dit aussi que le conseil va prendre un th  la menthe.
C'est encore plus dlicieux et il faut savoir l'apprcier.

----------


## ABCIWEB

> *NON*.
> 
> Interdiction de diffuser sous certaines conditions les images filmes. C'est pas du tout la mme chose.
> 
> A partir de l, dsol mais je n'ai mme pas regard le reste de ton message.
> 
> Quand en prambule on commencer par noncer avec le plus grand stocisme un tel mensonge, on n'a plus droit de cit.
> 
> Plus globalement il serait quand mme bien de lever le pied avant de pondre des sophismes mensongers.


Comme l'ont dit MABROUKI et David_g, cette loi peut-tre interprte n'importe comment, et elle va bien dans le sens d'une restriction des droits de filmer les policiers durant leurs interventions, sinon  quoi servirait-elle puisqu'il est dj interdit d'inciter  la vengeance ou tout commentaire dans ce sens.

Donc derrire des affirmations qui se veulent rassurantes, il y a une intention de museler la diffusion des interventions policires, notamment les  plus violentes qui se produisent souvent aprs l'ordre de dispersement. C'est d'ailleurs ce qui s'est produit mardi dernier pour un journaliste de France3 qui a pass la nuit au poste de police avec rappel  la loi pour ne pas avoir entendu cet ordre qui avait sans doute t donn une heure avant son arrive sur les lieux. 

Alors, si l'on parle de prise d'otage pour toute grve ou manifestation, de mme on peut parler de terrorisme de la part des policiers puisqu'il s'agit bien de faire peur, car tout le monde n'a pas envie de passer une nuit au poste de police simplement pour avoir film avec son portable, et les manifestants auront peur d'aller manifester en sachant que des fadas pourront les amputer en toute srnit.

Il n'y a aucun doute que ces lois liberticides vont dans le sens du muselage de l'information et que l'objectif est de laisser aux policiers toute latitude pour faire leurs bavures sans prendre aucun risque, ni pour eux, ni sans laisser trace de leurs violences illgitimes dans les mdias. Faut vraiment tre inconscient/naf pour ne pas voir qu'on est en plein dans un rgime fascisant. Et ils n'en sont pas  leur coup d'essai puisque mme Charles de Courson, dput centriste, comparait la loi anti casseur et l'interdiction administrative de manifester, avec le rgime de Vichy.

*David_g* a tout a fait raison concernant la finalit de cette loi, et tu te  laisse berner par des lments de langage politiques qui au final sont ports par un clan de policiers d'extrme droite et un ministre accus d'abus de bien sociaux, et deux plaintes pour abus de faiblesse et viol. Je vois que tu apprcies la bonne compagnie.

A mon avis, beaucoup de personnes n'ont conscience de rien car ils baignent dans un univers de comportements corrompus, minables, violents, et mprisants, donns en exemple au plus haut niveau  tel point qu'on les considre comme une norme. Le curseur de la normalit est maintenant positionn sur la barbarie, la bassesse, la dictature (ou un semblant de dmocratie 2 jours tous les cinq ans), et le no-fascisme. 

Tu nous dit de lever le pied, je te rponds de lever la tte. Je n'emploie pas le terme de no-fascisme au hasard, mais parce que ce terme correspond exactement  la dfinition qu'en a donn John Ralston Saul dans les annes 90 et dont j'ai appliqu la grille de lecture avec effroi (tellement elle tait pertinente), dans ce message. 

Evidemment pour faire accepter l'inacceptable, il faut mettre en place un individualisme forcen pour diviser les luttes en mme temps qu'un rgime autoritaire rpressif pour ceux qui se retrouvent dans la rue. Et tu trouves intelligent de ngliger ces rformes qui vont toutes dans le mme sens et d'accuser de conspirationnistes mensongers ceux qui voient un peu plus loin que le bout de leur nez. Pourtant l'histoire se droule aujourd'hui, maintenant, de grappillages en grappillages concernant les droits des individus et de sabotages en sabotages concernant les services publics. Il faut regarder les faits, rien que les faits, et l'on constate alors une ralit toute autre que celle des discours politiques. 

Le pige  con idologique du fascisme dfini par Mussolini peut se rsumer globalement  la formule suivante : "l'individu n'est pas source de lgitimit, seuls les intrts personnels sont lgitimes, seuls les groupements d'intrts sont lgitimes". Et nous sommes en plein dedans. Quant au but de cette idologie qui sert aux plus grands groupes pour supprimer la dmocratie et dfendre leurs intrts, nous y sommes galement. Qui a soutenu financirement Macron pour sa campagne lectorale et  qui sa politique profite-t-elle presque exclusivement ? 

J'ai dcouvert John Ralston Saul dans un documentaire sur Arte "Trump et le coup d'tat des multinationales" qui est encore visible sur youtube (dbut  9'30''). Si l'on remplace Trump par Macron, cela fonctionne aussi bien, et les cadeaux faits aux grandes entreprises sont galement les mmes. Cela n'a pas rvolutionn ma pense puisque je disais dj la mme chose, mais cela m'a permis d'appeler un chat, un chat, et fourni une grille de lecture redoutablement efficace. Alors tes remarques soi-disant claires pour nous dire que l'on exagre, franchement c'est du conformisme bent, pour tre poli. 

En ralit cette loi n'a pas d'autre but, in fine, que de couvrir encore plus les violences policires et donc dcourager encore plus l'envie de manifester. Car comme disait Charles de Courson pour la loi anti-casseur, les lois nous les avons dj, il n'y aurait pas besoin d'en promulguer d'autres s'il ne s'agissait que de faire ce qui est officiellement annonc. La preuve puisque mme avant cette loi, ils se permettent de mettre des journalistes  l'ombre pour la nuit (exemple le journaliste de france3 cit plus haut), comme a, sans raison particulire, juste parce qu'ils ont dj tous les pouvoirs et ne se sentent contraints par aucune rgle.

----------


## Ryu2000

Il y a des allemands qui vivent mal les restrictions.
 Berlin, la police disperse au canon  eau une manifestation d'  anti-masques 



> Ces protestataires, qui rpondent  lappel dun collectif htroclite baptis  les libres-penseurs , accusent le gouvernement dAngela Merkel de vouloir instaurer une  dictature  alors que depuis dbut novembre, lAllemagne a renforc les restrictions pour tenter dendiguer la seconde vague de contaminations.
> 
> Ce rassemblement intervient galement alors que les deux chambres du parlement (Bundestag et Bundesrat) doivent adopter dans la journe une rforme qui inscrit dans la loi nationale une batterie de mesures pour lutter contre la propagation du virus, comme le respect de la distanciation sociale ou le port du masque.

----------


## Jon Shannow

La loi scurit globale... en image ?

----------


## Mat.M

> Je ne connais pas cette faon de boire le th !


dsol mon clavier a fourch...on est  l'heure du tltravail et je ne peux pas avoir lil fix sur des bacchanales thtralises d'une plateforme bien connue, et sur ce site simultanment  ::aie::   ::aie::

----------


## Jon Shannow

> dsol mon clavier a fourch...on est  l'heure du tltravail et je ne peux pas avoir lil fix sur des bacchanales thtralises d'une plateforme bien connue, et sur ce site simultanment


Te fches pas ! a m'a fait marrer, c'est tout.  :;):

----------


## tanaka59

Bonsoir, 

Il parait que le pape se rince l'oeil : https://www.leparisien.fr/societe/un...20-8409519.php

Cela change un peu de l'actualit pourrav que l'on a en ce moment .  ::mouarf::   ::ptdr::

----------


## Gunny

> Bonsoir, 
> 
> Il parait que le pape se rince l'oeil : https://www.leparisien.fr/societe/un...20-8409519.php
> 
> Cela change un peu de l'actualit pourrav que l'on a en ce moment .


Peut-tre que si certains se rinaient lil plus souvent il y aurait moins de... problmes.

----------


## Ryu2000

> si certains


La blague ne fonctionne pas, car il y a des gens qui regardent du contenu pdopornographique, et parce qu'il y a des gars qui bossent au Vatican qui ne font pas que se rincer l'il :
Le pape Franois parle d'un "lobby gay" au Vatican : a n'a rien de surprenant



> Dj en 2011, un journaliste italien, Carmelo Abbate avait rvl dans son livre, "Sexe au Vatican", que de nombreux prtes et prlats romains se livraient  de vritables dbauches orgiaques dans de nombreux *clubs ou saunas gays* de la capitale italienne. Selon lui, certaines parties fines se droulaient au sein mme du Vatican, avec vue sur la coupole de la basilique Saint-Pierre. Les tmoignages tant anonymes, beaucoup de personnes doutaient de la vracit des faits rvls par le journaliste.


Vatican: Partouze et drogue chez le secrtaire d'un cardinal conseiller du pape Franois (2017)



> Sur place, les policiers ont trouv *une dizaine dhommes se livrant aux joies de la chair et consommant de la drogue* en quantit. Le locataire des lieux nest autre quun des secrtaires du cardinal Francesco Coccopalmerio, conseiller personnel du Pape Franois. Son nom na toutefois pas t rvl.


Heureusement l c'tait une photo de femme, donc c'est drle. C'est soit un hack sans un community manager qui s'est plant. a fait une sacr pub pour Natalia Garibotto.
Ils devraient changer les lois pour que les femmes puissent atteindre tous les rangs et que les gens qui bossent pour l'glise puisse se marier.

======
"Scurit globale" : "Aucun policier" ne pourra empcher "un citoyen de filmer", assure Grald Darmanin



> "Aucun policier" ne pourra empcher "un citoyen de filmer" une opration de police, a assur Grald Darmanin "Si [un policier] le fait, c'est un manquement  la dontologie et aux lois de la Rpublique", a estim le ministre de l'Intrieur, ajoutant que l'agent devra "tre sanctionn". 
> 
> Grald Darmanin a ensuite expliqu que tout citoyen pourra filmer "un policier, un gendarme, qui ferait un acte compltement contraire aux rgles" et transmettre ces images au ministre de l'Intrieur, en disant "regardez monsieur le ministre, ceci est scandaleux", ou les envoyer au procureur de la Rpublique "qui ouvre ou qui n'ouvre pas une enqute". *"Et puis, il peut aussi diffuser tout court [la vido] sur internet", a ajout le locataire de la place Beauvau, "mme en direct" et "sans floutage" .*

----------


## Cincinnatus

@Ryu2000
Comment peut-on encore mlanger pdopornographie et gays ? Effectivement dans l'Eglise l'homosexualit est exclue, mais dans la plupart des pays elle n'est plus illgale. En fait, en France (hors Eglise), la pdophilie a longtemps t tue alors que l'homosexualit tait pnalise. Bref, rflchis avant d'crire.

Ensuite tu mlanges encore tout : la nomination des femmes  diffrentes fonctions et le mariage. Dans l'Eglise, initialement, le mariage tait libre car hors religion. Puis l'Eglise a mis la main sur les sacrements (le mariage est civil depuis la Rvolution seulement) et a restreint les conditions. Mais a bien souvent tolr des "cohabitations". Si les bonnes de cur devaient avoir un ge canonique (40 ans !) c'tait surtout pour limiter les risques de procration.
Les Protestants nomment des femmes pasteurs et les pasteurs se marient, certaines "chapelles" juives des femmes rabbins, mais ces religions n'ont pas de clerg centralis (ni vque ni Pape). Les Orthodoxes ont aussi un clerg hirarchis et pas de femmes  des postes levs.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Comment peut-on encore mlanger pdopornographie et gays ?


Je n'ai rien mlang du tout, tanaka59 parlait d'une photo qui a t lik sur Twitter, Gunny a ragit en disant que certains devraient se rincer l'il plus souvent et j'ai dis que certains faisaient plus que a. (l on s'en fout que ce soit htrosexuel ou homosexuel, a ne change rien dans le contexte)




> Ensuite tu mlanges encore tout : la nomination des femmes  diffrentes fonctions et le mariage.


On peut parler des 2 sujets en mme temps
Ce serait bien que les femmes puissent tre cur, pasteurs, pape, etc. et ce serait bien que les curs, vques, etc. puissent se marier. Comme les pasteurs protestants.
Si il y avait des femmes curs et que les curs pouvaient se marier, le mtier attirerait plus de monde et il y a aurait moins de pdophile qui entreraient dans l'glise.

----------


## MABROUKI

> Je n'ai rien mlang du tout, tanaka59 parlait d'une photo qui a t lik sur Twitter, Gunny a ragit en disant que certains devraient se rincer l'il plus souvent et j'ai dis que certains faisaient plus que a. (l on s'en fout que ce soit htrosexuel ou homosexuel, a ne change rien dans le contexte)
> 
> 
> On peut parler des 2 sujets en mme temps
> Ce serait bien que les femmes puissent tre cur, pasteurs, pape, etc. et ce serait bien que les curs, vques, etc. puissent se marier. Comme les pasteurs protestants.
> Si il y avait des femmes curs et que les curs pouvaient se marier, le mtier attirerait plus de monde et il y a aurait moins de pdophile qui entreraient dans l'glise.


Les partouzes et autres orgies sexuelles sont immorales et sont de la dbauche tout court .
L'Eglise  devrait svir &  exclure  ces cochons  car il lui porte atteinte en tant qu'institution reprsentative de la foi auprs de ses fidles.
Si j'tais Pape je leur ferais donner le fouet  la place Saint Marc en public, nu comme des vers.
Tu as raison , le mariage des curs, prtres, et autres suprieurs( l'exclusion des moines et nonnes des monastres qui sont enferms et astreints au jeune  vie )  limeraient ces histoires d'atteintes sexuelles faites  des enfants innocents ,car le mariage leur donnera le sentiment de paternit qu'on ne peut acqurir autrement. 
Pour les monastres l'isolement social & le jeune permanents dtournent des plaisirs de la chair.

----------


## Invit

> Si j'tais Pape je leur ferais donner le fouet  la place Saint Marc en public, nu comme des vers.


Et ben... ce n'est pas trs catholique tout a...

----------


## Ryu2000

Ils ont encore 1 an et demi pour s'organiser :
Les noms que l'on entend de plus en plus pour l'lection prsidentielle de 2022



> Un sondage paru dans Valeurs Actuelles est en tout cas encourageant pour le gnral Pierre de Villiers. Selon ses rsultats, 20% des Franais seraient prts  voter pour lui alors mme que *42% dclarent encore ne pas le connatre*.
> 
> En rsum,  ce stade, il y a encore logiquement beaucoup plus de questions que de rponses. Le trio Mlenchon-Macron-Le Pen semble la seule constante, mais occupera-t-il le devant de la scne ? Dans les partis politiques,  gauche et  droite, les jeux ne sont pas encore faits. Et, surtout, l'lection d'Emmanuel Macron fait aujourd'hui jurisprudence : une surprise n'est jamais  exclure.


Il me parait louche ce sondage. L il faudrait qu'un 1/3 des personnes qui connaissent Pierre de Villiers soient prtes  voter pour lui.




> Du reste, le personnage dont le nom est mcaniquement le plus prsent ne fait pas partie des candidats dclars. C'est bien sr le prsident Emmanuel Macron qui tentera, selon toute vraisemblance, de se faire rlire. *Nanmoins, ce qui paraissait auparavant absolument naturel ne l'est plus compltement depuis 2012*, Franois Hollande n'ayant pu se reprsenter, pris de court par le coup politique de son ancien ministre de l'conomie, aujourd'hui  l'lyse.


Ce serait intressant que Macron dcide de ne pas se prsenter en 2022, il pourrait trouver un job moins chiant et beaucoup mieux rmunr.

Des magasins vont probablement rouvrir :
Covid-19 : Emmanuel Macron devrait annoncer un  allgement des contraintes  du confinement



> Le court terme, dabord. Le gouvernement sapprte  en finir avec la polmique lancinante sur la fermeture des petits commerces. Ces derniers pourront rouvrir  autour du 1er dcembre , a assur, samedi, le premier ministre, Jean Castex.  Le but est dtaler au maximum les achats de Nol pour que tout le monde ne coure pas dans les magasins les quinze derniers jours de dcembre , explique-t-on au ministre de lconomie. Le Haut Conseil de la sant publique doit encore examiner, en dbut de semaine, un protocole sanitaire renforc pour lensemble des acteurs du commerce. Les bibliothques pourraient aussi rouvrir dans la mme priode.


======
Si a se trouve a va finir en gros scandale :
Quatre questions sur Avenir lycen, le syndicat accus d'tre la marionnette de Jean-Michel Blanquer



> Les rvlations se succdent sur Avenir lycen. Selon le quotidien Libration, ce "syndicat lycen" aurait t mont de toutes pices au ministre de l'Education nationale pour servir la communication de Jean-Michel Blanquer. Le site d'information Mediapart avait dj rvl que cette petite structure avait dilapid une bonne part de ses subventions publiques en bars, htels de luxe ou restaurants. Le ministre, lui, se dfend en parlant d'une "affaire autour de rien". Explications.

----------


## Ryu2000

Le gouvernement hsite entre 3 dates pour le second dconfinement :
- samedi 28 novembre
- mardi 15 dcembre
- mercredi 20 janvier
Macron dit que si les objectifs sont atteints ce sera le 15 dcembre.
Du coup Disneyland Paris a pas trop mal vis (il est ferm jusqu'au 18 dcembre).
Non, Disneyland Paris na pas annonc les  vraies dates  du reconfinement

Les afghans ne devaient pas avoir d'attestations valides :
A Paris, migrants frapps et journalistes molests lors de l'vacuation d'un campement phmre

Pas de ski pendant les vacances de Nol :
Covid-19 : les stations de ski ne rouvriront pas pour les ftes, une "douche froide" pour le prsident de France Montagne

----------


## fredoche

Toujours un flic pour mettre un bon croche-pied, c'est de la lgitime dfense videmment, ou du maintien de l'ordre. D'ailleurs on les oblige  le faire, n'est-ce pas Ryu ?

et les stations sont ouvertes en Suisse  ma connaissance

----------


## tanaka59

Bonjour, 




> Le gouvernement hsite entre 3 dates pour le second dconfinement :
> - samedi 28 novembre
> - mardi 15 dcembre
> - mercredi 20 janvier
> Macron dit que si les objectifs sont atteints ce sera le 15 dcembre.
> Du coup Disneyland Paris a pas trop mal vis (il est ferm jusqu'au 18 dcembre).
> Non, Disneyland Paris na pas annonc les  vraies dates  du reconfinement


C'est bien , de donner de la perspective. C'est un soulagement .

Pour les cafs/bar/resto , lieu de sport/loisir/salle de jeu/foire commercial/evenement d'assos , on va encore devoir attendre, jespre que cela ne vas plus trop durer ... Cela devient intenable pour ces professionnels financirement , quitte  faire travailler mme "un peu". Pour les changes socio-conomiques et le lien social aussi , c'est trs important. 




> Pas de ski pendant les vacances de Nol :
> Covid-19 : les stations de ski ne rouvriront pas pour les ftes, une "douche froide" pour le prsident de France Montagne


D'un point de vu pure bon sens , c'est quand mme comprhensible , et fallait s'y attendre ... il n'y a pas eu de vacances de Pques par exemple, donc certaine stations taient dj fermes  ce moment. 

---

1) avec l'arrive de vaccins / traitements va se poser la question de la rouverture des frontires  l'chelle mondiale. Quid d'un touriste qui souhaite visiter plusieurs pays ??? ou tout simplement avec une escale ? Est ce que l'ONU va annoncer quelques choses ? Tout rouvre, par bloc de pays ?

2) Tient dans les tours de passe passe du gouvernement et de l'UE :

> 4 novembre annonce en grande pompe de l'arrive de la radio numrique RNT DAB+ : https://www.largus.fr/actualite-auto...-10456402.html
> 11 novembre finalement proposition de taxe sur le matriel audios cart : http://www.fiscalonline.com/La-taxe-...verra-pas.html

Maintenant on nous rebassine avec une tva sur les pc/smartphone reconditionns : https://www.phonandroid.com/bientot-...doccasion.html ... Comme la proposition de loi sur une taxe des vhicules d'occasion fut un temps ...

----------


## Ryu2000

> on les oblige  le faire


Exactement, leur mtier consiste  suivre les ordres. Toute la responsabilit incombe  la personne en haut de la hirarchie qui donne l'ordre.
On demande aux policiers d'vacuer les clandestins afghans, parce qu'ils n'ont rien  foutre ici (c'est la loi), donc ils doivent le faire, ils n'ont pas le choix. (ce serait bien d'empcher les clandestins d'entrer dans l'espace de libre circulation)

Par contre il parait qu'il y a une histoire de cloche pied, donc il va y avoir une enqute :
Le point sur lvacuation du camp de migrants  Paris : coups de matraque et  chasse  lhomme , indignation politique et enqutes de lIGPN



> *Le parquet de Paris a ouvert une enqute pour  violences par personne dpositaire de lautorit publique   la suite dun croche-pied* fait sur un migrant par un policier. LIGPN est charge denquter sur ces faits visibles dans des vidos diffuses sur les rseaux sociaux.





> Pour les cafs/bar/resto , lieu de sport/loisir/salle de jeu/foire commercial/evenement d'assos , on va encore devoir attendre, jespre que cela ne vas plus trop durer ...


Avec notre gouvernement si a se trouve on sera toujours confin en Mai 2022...




> Est ce que l'ONU va annoncer quelques choses ?


L'ONU n'a rien  dire, chaque pays fait ce qu'il veut. Pour une fois que les nations ont un peu de souverainet.




> 2) Tient dans les tours de passe passe du gouvernement et de l'UE :


L'arriv de la radio numrique dans l'UE est prvu depuis des annes.
LREM n'arrte pas de crer de nouvelles taxes, donc il n'y a rien d'extraordinaire.

----------


## David_g

> Exactement, leur mtier consiste  suivre les ordres. Toute la responsabilit incombe  la personne en haut de la hirarchie qui donne l'ordre.


Lgre correction de rien du tout :  "Exactement, leur mtier consiste  suivre les ordres dans le respect du cadre lgal".

----------


## Cincinnatus

> Lgre correction de rien du tout :  "Exactement, leur mtier consiste  suivre les ordres dans le respect du cadre lgal".


Pour la police, oui, elle doit respecter la loi. Mais ceux qui pensent tre dans une milice, ceux-l ne respectent pas les mmes contraintes.
C'est la diffrence entre la police rpublicaine d'une part, les flics, ripoux et miliciens de l'autre. Et Darmanin veut surtout protger les derniers de toute poursuite judiciaire. Les premiers n'ont pas grand chose  craindre sur ce plan.

----------


## tanaka59

La folie bureaucratique  la franaise : 




Joli oxymore , par bureaucratie j'attendrais plutt quelque chose de defficace ... En France on atteint des sommets 

Nul n'est cens ignorer la loi ... en France le nombre dautorisation/interdiction est tellement non exhaustif ... impossible de tout connaitre ... Sans parler de la rgle du tiret 8 , alina 9 , paragraphe 12 , version B , loi du 12 ...  ::aie::

----------


## Ryu2000

> Mais ceux qui pensent tre dans une milice, ceux-l ne respectent pas les mmes contraintes.


Il y a des gens qui reoivent l'ordre de faire quelque chose d'illgale (il y a eu des policiers violents dcors par le gouvernement), et il y a mme pire, il y a les casseurs de gueule comme Bnala.

Peut-tre que les malades vont se trouver assign  rsidence comme des manifestants cologistes pendant une COP ^^ :
DES DPUTS VEULENT SANCTIONNER LES MALADES DU COVID-19 QUI NE S'ISOLENT PAS ET RCOMPENSER CEUX QUI LE FONT



> "Je souhaite que le gouvernement et le Parlement prvoient les conditions pour s'assurer de l'isolement des personnes contamines, *y compris de manire plus contraignante*", a annonc le chef de l'tat. "Un vrai dbat dmocratique doit se tenir. Si nous voulons viter un confinement, nous devons tre plus contraignants  l'gard de celles et ceux qui ont le virus", a-t-il prcis.


Le problme c'est qu'on identifie pas les asymptomatiques, alors qu'ils sont contagieux pendant un moment.

----------


## tanaka59

Bonjour, 




> Peut-tre que les malades vont se trouver assign  rsidence comme des manifestants cologistes pendant une COP ^^ :
> DES DPUTS VEULENT SANCTIONNER LES MALADES DU COVID-19 QUI NE S'ISOLENT PAS ET RCOMPENSER CEUX QUI LE FONT
> 
> Le problme c'est qu'on identifie pas les asymptomatiques, alors qu'ils sont contagieux pendant un moment.


"L'assignation  rsidence" est un faux problme , en terme gnral quand on est dj en malade dans les faits de tout est n'importe quoi, on est en arrt maladie. Donc on est dj cens rester chez soi. La scu peut dj faire un contrle inopin .

Celui qui respecte pas ou ne peut pas justifier de d'un dplacement autre que pour voir un toubib/aller  la pharma et c'est tout , se fait aligner et ne reoit pas ces IJ.

Cela ne change pas grande chose ... Pour une fois qu'on a dj un systme existant qui ne fonctionne pas ... je doute fort de l'efficacit des contrles ... Ou alors connaissant le bordel administratif et postal en France, je vois bien les agents se pointer  la mauvaise adresse  ::mouarf::   ::ptdr:: 

Faire respecter l'isolement et contrler efficacement en est une autre ...  ::aie::

----------


## pmithrandir

Ce n est pas parce que l on recoit un arret de maladie que l on est oblige de le faire valoir.

Je trouve l ide d isoler vraiment les malades plutt  bonne... a me semble mme tonnant de ne le faire qu aujourdhui.

----------


## tanaka59

Bonsoir, 




> Ce n est pas parce que l on recoit un arret de maladie que l on est oblige de le faire valoir.
> 
> Je trouve l ide d isoler vraiment les malades plutt  bonne... a me semble mme tonnant de ne le faire qu aujourdhui.


L'arrt maladie et l'isolement sont sensiblement a mme chose  la diffrence que l'isolement est obligatoire et on n'y droge pas ... Bien que dans les 2 cas le seul motif de sortie soit toubib/pharmacie , rien d'autre. 

Aprs l'isolement c'est la quarantaine et la c'est encore une autre histoire ...

---

2 sportifs s'en sont alls  :8O:  :

Maradona nous a quitt : https://www.lavoixdunord.fr/898443/a...-etat-critique
Dominici aussi : https://rmcsport.bfmtv.com/rugby/rug...s-2009969.html

----------


## Jon Shannow

[MODE=HUMOUR]
Et pourquoi on identifierait pas les malades du Covid visuellement. Avec une toile jaune sur les vtements, par exemple...  :8-): 
[/MODE=HUMOUR]

 ::dehors::

----------


## Ryu2000

Mme la BCE a compris que la situation tait dangereuse  :8O: 
La BCE sinquite des faillites des entreprises et de la fragilit des banques



> Que se passera-t-il quand on enlvera *la perfusion indite* dont bnficie actuellement lconomie ? Mercredi 25 novembre, la Banque centrale europenne (BCE), dans son rapport semestriel sur la stabilit financire, sest inquite *des bulles financires qui gonflent pendant la pandmie et de la fragilit  venir des entreprises et des banques.*
> 
> Elle craint un scnario du pire, avec une acclration des faillites des entreprises, qui entranerait  son tour un affaiblissement des banques.  Nous avons vit une crise de liquidits mais le risque est que cela se transforme en crise de solvabilit , avertit Luis de Guindos, le vice-prsident de la BCE.
> 
> A court terme, souligne la BCE, le risque est minime. Le plan dachat de dette men par la Banque centrale, et les dpenses exceptionnelles des gouvernements − *chmage partiel, prts garantis par lEtat, aides durgence − permettent de maintenir les entreprises  flot artificiellement*. Mais aprs, quand les aides seront retires ?


L'affaire de l'vacuation des clandestins afghans a fait un peu parler.
[Vido] ric Zemmour : Les migrants nont rien  faire en France. Cest avec notre argent quon finance notre invasion



> La police est-elle trop brutale ? De nombreuses voix se sont leves contre lvacuation des migrants de la place de la Rpublique lundi 23 novembre au soir. Selon ric Zemmour, cela sexplique par des faits qui sont simples :  *Ces gens-l ne devraient pas tre l* , explique-t-il en prambule dans lmission Face  linfo sur CNews. Selon lcrivain, ils auraient d tre renvoys chez eux mais surtout, ils sont aids par des associations qui leur apportent des tentes par exemple.  Cest une opration mene de main de matre par des associations qui font a depuis 40 ans, des oprations de mises en scne pour montrer la brutalit de la police selon des schmas trs classiques : provocation rpression, compassion, indignation , avance ric Zemmour.


Si on empchait plus de clandestins de rentrer en France, on diminuerait les chances qu'un policier soit agressif avec eux.

Rpublique: comme le RN, ces LR ne trouvent rien  redire sur l'vacuation



> Pour ric Ciotti, dput LR des Alpes-Maritimes, la violence voque par des lus de lopposition se trouve pour lui dans loccupation dune place publique dans un tat de droit par des personnes en situation irrgulire et en plein confinement. 
> 
> *Moi je soutiens les policiers qui ont excut des ordres lgitimes dans un contexte particulier*, a-t-il affirm devant plusieurs journalistes  lAssemble nationale. *Je mtonne de la raction du ministre de lIntrieur qui devrait soutenir ces policiers*. 
> 
> Le dput LR de la 5e circonscription du Nord, Sbastien Huyghe, y a vu *laboutissement du non-traitement de cette immigration illgale* sur le territoire, tandis que Damien Abad a soutenu que *le ministre de lintrieur ne devrait pas lcher ses policiers, mais les soutenir dans ces moments difficiles.*

----------


## tanaka59

Bonjour, 

Le calcul  la baisse des indemnits chmage est annul : https://www.lemonde.fr/economie/arti...1144_3234.html

----------


## Ryu2000

> Est ce que l'ONU va annoncer quelques choses ? Tout rouvre, par bloc de pays ?


Ce n'est pas l'ONU, mais l il y aura peut-tre une dcision groupe :
L'Allemagne met la pression sur l'UE pour interdire les sjours de ski



> Un sujet explosif avant les ftes de Nol. *L'Allemagne va demander  l'Union europenne d'interdire jusqu'au 10 janvier les sjours de ski, sources de plusieurs foyers pidmiques l'hiver dernier, malgr l'opposition de l'Autriche et la colre des stations*. Au terme de plus de sept heures de discussions, Angela Merkel et les 16 tats rgionaux ont dcid de se tourner vers l'Europe, dont l'Allemagne assure jusqu' la fin de l'anne la prsidence du Conseil.


Quand il y a une pidmie quelque part il faut fermer ses frontires pour que les gens de la rgion infect ne puissent pas venir chez toi.

----------


## tanaka59

Bonjour, 




> Ce n'est pas l'ONU, mais l il y aura peut-tre une dcision groupe :


Jespre que cela sera le cas . Mme si dj 50% des pays se mettent d'accord c'est dj pas mal . 




> Quand il y a une pidmie quelque part il faut fermer ses frontires pour que les gens de la rgion infect ne puissent pas venir chez toi.


En esprant qu'a la prochaine epidemie, on ait retenu la leon ...

----------


## Ryu2000

Ce n'est pas un article parodique :
Stations de ski :  Les annonces du Premier ministre nont pas de sens !  critiquent les snateurs



> Le Premier ministre *Jean Castex a annonc jeudi que les stations de sports dhiver seront autorises  ouvrir  Nol, mais pas leurs remontes mcaniques*. Les snateurs en pointe sur le sujet ne cachent pas leur incomprhension face  cette dcision.

----------


## tanaka59

Bonsoir, 

Longue tribune, que je vous conseille, qui illustre parfaitement la "folie bureaucratique"  la franaise : https://www.lefigaro.fr/vox/politiqu...caise-20201114 

Applique a la politique de tous les jours :




> Ce n'est pas un article parodique :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Envoy par article de journal
> 
> Jean Castex a annonc jeudi que les stations de sports dhiver seront autorises  ouvrir  Nol, mais pas leurs remontes mcaniques.


La logique qu'essaye d'expliquer la tribune est assez simple. Les rsultats des mesures prises par nos politiques sont de plus en plus absurdes, kafkaens , ubuesques. Il n'y a plus de sens "logique", le couperet tombe systmatiquement pour celui qui est en fcheuse posture et pas forcement hors la loi ...

Pour illustrer le propos : Celui qui se baladera avec une paire de ski  la main risquera la mme chose que celui pris en flagrant dlit de faire duski. La question lmentaire a se poser : " est ce que le premier a ski ? "

L'exemple que tu cites de la fermeture des remonts mcaniques puis le " mais " qui fait perdre toute la logique ...

Les histoires de maisons squattes sont un parfait exemple .

----------


## Ryu2000

Peut-tre que le fusible "Darmanin" finira par griller (c'est  a que serve les ministres) :
PRODUCTEUR VIOLEMMENT FRAPP  PARIS: "CHOQU" PAR LA VIDO, MACRON S'EST ENTRETENU AVEC DARMANIN



> Cinq jours aprs la violente interpellation d'un producteur de musique dans le XVIIe arrondissement de Paris, le ministre de l'Intrieur a annonc sur le plateau de France 2 que quatre policiers impliqus avaient t suspendus et qu'ils seraient rvoqus "une fois que les faits seront tablis par la justice". Une rponse qui intervient aprs un entretien avec *Emmanuel Macron, lequel s'est montr "furieux" en dcouvrant les images dvoiles par le mdia en ligne Loopsider.*
> 
> Si le prsident de la Rpublique ne s'est pas exprim publiquement sur cette affaire, il* a t "trs choqu" jeudi en dcouvrant ce qui s'est pass samedi dans le studio de cet homme*, assure l'lyse  BFMTV.


LREM essaie d'tre bien vu par les lecteurs du "centre" et l il y a trop d'histoires de "droite", un peu comme a par exemple :



> https://twitter.com/LibreQg/status/1331198582351925252
>  Emmanuel Macron pense en ralit comme Valeurs actuelles  
> Marc Endeweld, journaliste et auteur du "Grand manipulateur", enqute sur les rseaux secrets de Macron, a t reu sur QG pour un grand entretien. A retrouver ds maintenant ici :
> https://qg.media/emission/quartier-l...-une-surprise/
> 
>  Des collaborateurs de lElyse ont confi  plusieurs de mes sources que ces derniers mois, notamment sur la question de limmigration, *Emmanuel Macron nhsitait pas, devant ses collaborateurs  reprendre des formules dEric Zemmour ou de Renaud Camus pour parler de la formule du 'grand remplacement'*. Emmanuel Macron, auprs de ses collaborateurs, ne cesse dtre obsd par ce quil appelle lui-mme le grand remplacement.

----------


## fredoche

Ryu
On s'en fiche des politiques, ils devraient tous sauter, tous. Ils doivent sauter
Et toi avec, parce que de manire systmatique, tu couvres ces violences abjectes depuis plus de 2 ans. D'une autre manire que les politiques certes. Tu prends les politiques comme excuse pour ces policiers.
Ces images c'est presque tous les jours dsormais. C'est les mmes images que l'on voyait il y a 20 ans dans les dictatures d'amrique du sud, ce sont les mmes images. Ca se droulera de la mme faon.

Ces policiers n'ont aucune excuse, aucune. Ils sont en nombre, ils sont la loi, ils sont arms, ce sont des reprsentants de la rpublique qui est  nous tous. 

Et cette rpublique est dgrade, salie, meurtrie depuis plus de 2 ans, depuis le dbut des gilets jaunes, et depuis que tous nos politiques excusent, tolrent, couvrent de manire systmatiques les violences les plus abjectes, les plus honteuses, les plus illgitimes.

Nous allons tous collectivement payer trs cher tout cela. La politique de Macron, la police devenue milice sans foi ni loi et sans limites la justice instrumentalise ou rduite  nant, la loi du plus fort et du plus riche. Ce ne sont pas des racailles de banlieue, ce sont les policiers qui font a. Ce sont dsormais les policiers la racaille. C'est la fin de l'tat de droit.

Je crains pour mes enfants, je crains tellement. Nous perdons tout en ce moment, notre libert, notre honneur, notre fraternit collective, nos droits dans la patrie des droits de l'homme.




Quant  toi Ryu, je pense que tu es aussi dangereux que ces gens-l car jamais  aucun moment, jamais tu n'as condamn ces violences pour ce qu'elles sont : l'acte d'individus en pleine conscience, dpositaires de lordre public et de l'autorit de l'tat, qui usent de leurs fonctions, de leurs uniformes, de leurs prrogatives pour se livrer  des actes criminels qui sont normalement passibles de plusieurs annes d'emprisonnement en cour d'assises.

La France aujourd'hui c'est a. Et Macron n'est pas le seul responsable, nous le sommes tous de le laisser agir de la sorte

----------


## Ryu2000

> l'acte d'individus en pleine conscience


Quand des policiers abusent de la violence et que a ne vient pas des ordres, ils sont jugs et punis.




> Ces images c'est presque tous les jours dsormais.


Il ne faut pas exagrer non plus, ceux qui abusent de la violence reprsente une infime minorit des policiers.
Bon alors l ok a enchaine un peu entre les clandestins afghans et un type dans son studio d'enregistrement. Mais globalement il n'y a pas de quoi avoir peur de la police.

Les policiers qui n'ont pas suivi le protocole ont t suspendus et vont probablement se faire rvoquer.

----------


## Cincinnatus

> Les policiers qui n'ont pas suivi le protocole


Pourquoi ? Il y a un protocole pour les agressions ? Il faudrait mme parler d'agression aggrave (par le fait que les auteurs sont des reprsentants de l'ordre...), raciste (d'aprs ce que la victime en a dit), et en runion. a commence  faire beaucoup. 

On ajoute le ridicule : aprs s'tre fait jecter par les musiciens, les "policiers" ont appel leurs grands frres collgues en renfort. 3 types, arms, pas foutus de tenir tte  des civils non arms. Elle est belle, la "police" de Macron et du prfet Lallement.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Elle est belle, la "police" de Macron et du prfet Lallement.


Ce n'est pas reprsentatif de l'ensemble, l apparemment a ne venait pas des ordres. Du coup ils vont probablement tre jug svrement.
Ce qui venait des ordres c'est la violence lors des manifestations gilets jaunes.

----------


## ABCIWEB

> Les afghans ne devaient pas avoir d'attestations valides :
> A Paris, migrants frapps et journalistes molests lors de l'vacuation d'un campement phmre
> 
> Pas de ski pendant les vacances de Nol :
> Covid-19 : les stations de ski ne rouvriront pas pour les ftes, une "douche froide" pour le prsident de France Montagne


On croirait voir un mdia mainstream de propagande gouvernementale. Une petite ligne laconique justifiant l'ultra violence policire parce que les afghans ne devaient pas avoir d'attestations valides, et on enchaine vite fait sur "pas de ski pendant les vacances de nol". Bref l'actu quotidienne de la France micronique.  

N'y avait-il pas moyen de dloger les campeurs avec moins de violence ? Pourquoi matraquer des journalistes ? Tout le monde s'en fout, c'est devenu courant donc normal, cela fait maintenant partie de l'exercice normal du pouvoir. 

Pour ceux qui en sont l, regardez-vous dans une glace et vous verrez le visage des anciens que l'on traite de barbares et qui ont permis la propagation du nazisme et du fascisme avant guerre. Avec une excuse en moins, cette fois-ci c'est vraiment visible, moins insidieux, nous n'avions jamais vu autant de violences systmatiques,  gratuites et rptes sur une aussi longue priode.

La technique a volu mais les esprits sont toujours aussi facile  manipuler. Il suffit de positionner le curseur du normal sur la barbarie, de traiter les opposants d'extrmistes, conspirationnistes, ennemis de la civilisation et du progrs, et de se rclamer du centre, c'est  dire soi-disant quilibr tout en brisant tout ce qui permettait un quilibre.

Demain j'irai  la manif contre la loi de scurit globale. Je ne vais pas souvent aux manifestations car les horaires ne correspondent pas  mes disponibilits mais je vais faire un effort. Sans doute cela ne sert  rien mais j'aurai fait quelque chose.

----------


## David_g

> Demain j'irai  la manif contre la loi de scurit globale. Je ne vais pas souvent aux manifestations car les horaires ne correspondent pas  mes disponibilits mais je vais faire un effort. Sans doute cela ne sert  rien mais j'aurai fait quelque chose.


 ::ccool::

----------


## tanaka59

Bonsoir, 




> Peut-tre que le fusible "Darmanin" finira par griller (c'est  a que serve les ministres)





> On s'en fiche des politiques, ils devraient tous sauter, tous. Ils doivent sauter


Comme tout le gouvernement est un fusible et finira par sauter pour mettre autre chose ... 




> LREM essaie d'tre bien vu par les lecteurs du "centre" et l il y a trop d'histoires de "droite", un peu comme a par exemple :


Le fameux racolage . Tiens le modem est de droite maintenant  ::ptdr:: 




> Et toi avec, parce que de manire systmatique, tu couvres ces violences abjectes depuis plus de 2 ans. D'une autre manire que les politiques certes. Tu prends les politiques comme excuse pour ces policiers.
> Ces images c'est presque tous les jours dsormais. C'est les mmes images que l'on voyait il y a 20 ans dans les dictatures d'amrique du sud, ce sont les mmes images. Ca se droulera de la mme faon.
> 
> Ces policiers n'ont aucune excuse, aucune. Ils sont en nombre, ils sont la loi, ils sont arms, ce sont des reprsentants de la rpublique qui est  nous tous. 
> 
> Et cette rpublique est dgrade, salie, meurtrie depuis plus de 2 ans, depuis le dbut des gilets jaunes, et depuis que tous nos politiques excusent, tolrent, couvrent de manire systmatiques les violences les plus abjectes, les plus honteuses, les plus illgitimes.
> 
> Nous allons tous collectivement payer trs cher tout cela. La politique de Macron, la police devenue milice sans foi ni loi et sans limites la justice instrumentalise ou rduite  nant, la loi du plus fort et du plus riche. Ce ne sont pas des racailles de banlieue, ce sont les policiers qui font a. Ce sont dsormais les policiers la racaille. C'est la fin de l'tat de droit.
> 
> ...


Je vais jeter un pav car la situation et les critiques de toutes parts sont justes effarantes : 

> manque dintgration d'une partie de la population issue de l'immigration
> pauprisation et prcarisation de cette mme population
> pauprisation et prcarisation propice au dveloppement de zone ou on est littralement avec des gangs / mafias
> les politiques essayent d'acheter une paix sociale pour calmer le jeu
> la culture mditerranenne du tout est du / on exige tout prend une proportion monstrueuse
> la banalisation du "c'est interdit" coupl au menfoutisme "on fait quand mme"
> au moindre fait divers les mdias essayent de mettre la poussire sous le tapis en faisant un focus  l'intant T sans tout dire, quand on creuse on a rarement affaire  des individus enfants curs

= rsultat  la moindre intervention policire on crie systmatiquement  la violence policire 

A un moment le fond du problme est simple : culturellement et / ou comportementalement ... a moins d'avoir des oeilleres 

C'est pas pour autant que les flics ripoux / racistes n'existant pas  ... au mme titre qu'un militaire qui sali l'uniforme > on jecte de la corporation .

Je vais prendre l'exemple du franais qui irait au Canada ou Australie . Au moindre pas de travers > par ici la sortie et vous jartez ... 

Qu'est ce qu'il y a de choquant , tiens selon vous  avoir une politique migratoire comme en Ocanie ou Amrique du Nord ? C'est trop drastique ? Trop rigide ? La situation en France / Europe est fortement critiqu , tes vous all voir ailleurs dans le monde ?         




> Quand des policiers abusent de la violence et que a ne vient pas des ordres, ils sont jugs et punis.


Rien de choquant qu'un flics ripoux / raciste soit ject de la corporation . C'est un justiciable comme tout le monde. 




> Il ne faut pas exagrer non plus, ceux qui abusent de la violence reprsente une infime minorit des policiers.


Comme expliqu , plus haut. Le phnomne de contestation a pris un proportion monstrueuse qu'on a l'impression qu'il n'y a que a ... Pendant ce temps on occulte aussi d'autre problme structurel tout aussi important ... hlas ...  ::?: 




> Mais globalement il n'y a pas de quoi avoir peur de la police.


T'as des trucs  te reprocher ?  ::aie:: 




> On ajoute le ridicule : aprs s'tre fait jecter par les musiciens, les "policiers" ont appel leurs grands frres collgues en renfort. 3 types, arms, pas foutus de tenir tte  des civils non arms. Elle est belle, la "police" de Macron et du prfet Lallement.


Tu marques un point quand on voit les bandes d'images et la baston dclenche  ::ccool:: 

Question, a t on pens  sintresser  ce qui a dclencher cette situation ? Il y a une raction en chaine qui se produit . La aussi en analysant on peut avoir beaucoup  redire ...

Bon problme , pas vido justes des "ouies dire" ... devant un tribunal = argument falacieux

----

Le gouvernement sinquite de la crise psycho-socio-conomique sur les jeunes qui s'installe et se renforce : https://www.20minutes.fr/societe/291...4-ans-inquiete

----------


## halaster08

> Question, a t on pens  sintresser  ce qui a dclencher cette situation ? Il y a une raction en chaine qui se produit . La aussi en analysant on peut avoir beaucoup  redire ...
> 
> Bon problme , pas vido justes des "ouies dire" ... devant un tribunal = argument falacieux


Le fameux argument du "oui mais il l'avais surement bien cherch, on sait pas ce qui s'est pass avant". Dj cet argument ne vaux rien, rien ne justifie de telles violences de la part des forces de l'ordre.
Mais pas de bol pour une fois cet argument ne tiens vraiment pas car TOUT a t film (camra dans la rue / a l'intrieur + voisin avec portable) et bien que la police a menti sur les PV (comme d'habitude ?) l'ensemble des vidos montre bien qu'il n'y a jamais eu dagression de la part du jeune homme

----------


## tanaka59

Bonjour, 




> Le fameux argument du "oui mais il l'avais surement bien cherch, on sait pas ce qui s'est pass avant". Dj cet argument ne vaux rien, rien ne justifie de telles violences de la part des forces de l'ordre.


La dessus on est parfaitement d'accord , aucun dchainement de violence ne justifie cela .




> Mais pas de bol pour une fois cet argument ne tiens vraiment pas car TOUT a t film (camra dans la rue / a l'intrieur + voisin avec portable) et bien que la police a menti sur les PV (comme d'habitude ?) l'ensemble des vidos montre bien qu'il n'y a jamais eu dagression de la part du jeune homme


Devant un tribunal, d'un point de vu juridique , le simple fait de rpondre  un policier lors d'un contrle par un geste/verbalement c'est de l'outrage  agent. 

Avec toutes les preuves qu'on a , cela va tre analys . Du moment qu'on peut prouver que la victime/le plaignant n'a rien fait / dit , l'affaire va vite tre rgl. 

Les ripoux vont vite dgager.

----------


## ABCIWEB

> Devant un tribunal, d'un point de vu juridique , le simple fait de rpondre  un policier lors d'un contrle par un geste/verbalement c'est de l'outrage  agent.


Nan mais a va pas la tte ? Quand je dis que certains ont dj intgr le fascisme comme une mthode courante et acceptable de gouvernance, tu nous en donne un bon exemple: une rponse n'est pas ncessairement un outrage.

----------


## tanaka59

Bonsoir, 




> Nan mais a va pas la tte ? Quand je dis que certains ont dj intgr le fascisme comme une mthode courante et acceptable de gouvernance, tu nous en donne un bon exemple: une rponse n'est pas ncessairement un outrage.


Le ton de la conversation doit dj bien tre tendu pour qu'une situation en viennent aux mains ...  ::?:  Rsultat le/les policier(s) doit/doivent tre sacrment remont contre l'individu en question (outrage  agent, rbellion, insulte ... )  

Entre une personne qui montre son opposition avec la police , on tombe dans une notion de personne "rcalcitrante" / sur la "dfensive . C'est bien diffrent d'une rbellion ou d'un outrage  agent.

La clairement cela a drap et c'est scandaleux ... Flics ripoux et racistes ...

----------


## ABCIWEB

> La clairement cela a drap et c'est scandaleux ... Flics ripoux et racistes ...


Cela fait longtemps que cela drape rgulirement. Le policier qui a fait un croche pied  un rfugi lors de l'expulsion des afghans tait commissaire et c'tait totalement gratuit puisque ce n'tait pas pour procder  son interpellation. Quand les chefs donnent l'exemple de violences gratuites il ne faut pas s'tonner que les autres suivent pour n'importe quel prtexte. Et quand ils frappent sur un journaliste (Rmy Buisine) on ne peut pas voquer le racisme. 

Vouloir rsumer les violences policires  quelques policiers racistes c'est se foutre de la gueule du monde. Le problme est structurel ET politique car ce sont les responsables politiques qui leur donne l'autorisation d'agir sans discernement et avec la plus grande violence.

----------


## tanaka59

Bonsoir, 




> Cela fait longtemps que cela drape rgulirement. Le policier qui a fait un croche pied  un rfugi lors de l'expulsion des afghans tait commissaire et c'tait totalement gratuit puisque ce n'tait pas pour procder  son interpellation. Quand les chefs donnent l'exemple de violences gratuites il ne faut pas s'tonner que les autres suivent pour n'importe quel prtexte. Et quand ils frappent sur un journaliste (Rmy Buisine) on ne peut pas voquer le racisme. 
> 
> Vouloir rsumer les violences policires  quelques policiers racistes c'est se foutre de la gueule du monde. Le problme est structurel ET politique car ce sont les responsables politiques qui leur donne l'autorisation d'agir sans discernement et avec la plus grande violence.


D'un ct on a des contestations de toutes part avec des manifestations . Jusqu' la c'est lgitime , manifester est un droit .

La ou cela devient plus qscandaleux c'est dans la manire de le faire, provocation gratuite, destruction, pousser  bout ... Cela s'appelle du harclement.

En entreprise tu n'as jamais t face  un boomerang que tu te prends dans la tronche , car tu as voulu faire un chose de correctement par que le protocole  " dit que " ? Entre appliquer btement et mettre du sens malheureusement le systme se retourne contre toi ...

Le jour ou tu composeras le 17 que qu'on t'enverras chier tu comprendras ...

---

T'as gagn , je me couche , les policiers sont tous violents / racistes / ripoux ... ce que tu veux .

Voyages en Absurdie , le pays ou la police n'a pas le droit de faire appliquer la loi.  ::scarymov::   ::cfou::

----------


## fredoche

> Voyages en Absurdie , le pays ou la police n'a pas le droit de faire appliquer la loi.


C'est toi qui est absurde, faire appliquer la loi ce n'est pas lenfreindre  tout bout de champ.




> Le jour ou tu composeras le 17 que qu'on t'enverras chier tu comprendras ...


Je pense que dans bien des cas, dans bien des quartiers, dans bien des agglomrations ou au fin fond de la campagne c'est dj ce qu'il se passe.

La police est au service des citoyens en principe. Et tu partages visiblement les mmes vues que Ryu,  tel point que vos posts se ressemblent de plus en plus. 
Donc la police n'est pas cense rendre un service  gomtrie variable ou  la gueule du client, ou au seul bnfice de Macron, de ses sbires et/ou sponsors, et de deux syndicats de merde  la limite des syndicats mafieux.

Puisque tu parles du priv, dans n'importe quelle entreprise cense, on ne laisserait pas perdurer a, parce que tu perds le contrle de tes employs tout simplement, et tu deviens  leur merci. Le rglement dans une entreprise vaut pour tous. Mais en France tout a c'est fini. C'est la racaille en uniforme ou en col blanc qui a force de loi.

Et vous avez vraiment la mmoire courte les 2 loustics. Pour un prtendu outrage, un mec s'est fait assoir sur la gueule par 3 flics et il en est mort. Un dangereux coursier. On nous a d'ailleurs bien fait comprendre qu'il ne payait pas ses amendes et qu'en plus il avait os ouvrir sa gueule
a vaut bien la peine de mort a

Ah oui comme ce bon vieux jeune Tho, PD pervers qui a dcid de s'enfiler sur la matraque du flic  s'en dchirer l'anus pendant son interpellation. Ces homos blacks de merde franchement

Mais l t'as vu ils sont balaises les flics, balaises quand les mecs en face ce sont des simples gens.

Quand des tchtchnes dbarquent dans un quartier  Dijon t'as plus personne. Et a dure 3 jours... Personne...

L t'as 20 flics pour tabasser un mec, des fois qu'il ait pas assez pris dans sa gueule pendant les 15 minutes prcdentes.
Mais quand t'as un tant soit peu de rsistance, ils sont plus l les costauds. C'est le courage personnifi ces mecs

----------


## ABCIWEB

> Le jour ou tu composeras le 17 que qu'on t'enverras chier tu comprendras ...


Lol, a c'est de l'argument. Et tu crois vraiment qu'en soutenant ce gouvernement, ils se rendront plus vite chez toi si c'est toi qui les appelle? Arrtes de rver, c'est pas parce que tu leur lchera les bottes qu'ils seront reconnaissant, tu seras trait comme tout le monde. 




> T'as gagn , je me couche , les policiers sont tous violents / racistes / ripoux ... ce que tu veux .


Jamais je n'ai dit que les policiers taient tous violents, racistes ou ripoux. Je dis que c'est un problme structurel, en particulier du fait que l'IGPN est une blanchisserie puisqu'elle est compose principalement de policiers et qu'elle dpend directement du ministre de l'intrieur. Ce n'est pas le cas en Angleterre ou en Allemagne o la police des polices est indpendante du pouvoir, ce qui change tout car les policiers savent qu'ils seront sanctionns en cas d'abus de violences.

Mais comme Macron couvre toutes les violences et mme les encourage puisqu'on a vu Castaner dcorer des policiers accuss de violences policires, il ne faut pas s'tonner que certains policiers laissent libre court  leurs instincts les plus bas, et exercent une dictature autoritaire et violente de petit chef intouchable,  l'image de leur grand chef. Et ce n'est pas la nomination de Darmanin comme ministre de l'intrieur, cf. chapitre controverses, qui va leur donner le bon exemple. Que dirait-on si cela se produisaient dans un autre pays ?

Donc en fait ce ne sont pas les policiers que j'accuse en premier, mme si certains doivent tre lourdement sanctionns, mais le pouvoir qui organise et favorise ces violences policires. Et l'article 24 de la nouvelle loi de scurit globale ne fait qu'en rajouter puisqu'il s'agit ni plus ni moins de plonger la France dans le noir pour matraquer et amputer en toute impunit  l'abri des regards. Sinon pourquoi faire puisqu'il existe dj des lois qui interdisent l'appel  la haine et  la vengeance.  Et encore une fois, que dirait-on si cette mme loi tait vote dans un autre pays ?

Mais voil, en face de la ralit affligeante que nous impose Macron et ses sbires, tu ne trouves aucun argument et tu bottes en touche en usant de caricatures comme si je disais qu'il faut supprimer la police. Mais je te l'accorde, c'est difficile d'tre pertinent pour dfendre un ripoux qui prne la thorie du ruissellement et dtruit le service public au seul profit des multinationales  grand coups de LBD. Alors il faut ncessairement tre caricatural ou faire diversion pour nier cette ralit, sinon, srieusement, c'est indfendable, ce mec est une insulte permanente  la dignit humaine.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Pour un prtendu outrage, un mec s'est fait assoir sur la gueule par 3 flics et il en est mort.


C'est le protocole, il n'y a rien  dire. Ils n'ont fait qu'appliquer ce qu'ils ont appris. Pour l'instant c'est encore enseign.
Le plaquage ventral, une technique policire "dangereuse" mais encore autorise en France



> *Utilis et enseign comme une manuvre d'immobilisation par la police*, le plaquage ventral est fortement dcri, certains pays l'ayant mme interdit. A l'heure o la mort de George Floyd enflamme les Etats-Unis, en France, cette mthode dite de "maintien au sol", au cur des enqutes sur la mort d'Adama Traor et de celle d'un livreur parisien, Cdric Chouviat, en janvier dernier, est toujours autorise.


L le problme vient d'en haut, mais apparemment il y a des gens (Franais Ruffin) qui aimeraient l'interdire :
PROPOSITION DE LOI visant linterdiction des techniques dimmobilisation létales : le dcubitus ventral et le pliage ventral




> Ah oui comme ce bon vieux jeune Tho, PD pervers qui a dcid de s'enfiler sur la matraque du flic  s'en dchirer l'anus pendant son interpellation.


Ds que l'enqute a commenc les mdias ont tous ferm leur gueule d'un coup, parce que la ralit c'est que le type s'est fait violer par des dealers et  aucun moment par une matraque de police.
Et l ils essaient de relancer le truc ? C'est n'importe quoi




> Quand des tchtchnes dbarquent dans un quartier  Dijon t'as plus personne. Et a dure 3 jours... Personne...


Le problme dans cette histoire c'est surtout les dealers marocains, c'est eux qui ont commenc  foutre le bordel, c'est eux qui taient arms, etc.
Ce sont eux qui posent problmes dans les quartiers depuis longtemps.




> L t'as 20 flics pour tabasser un mec


Les bavures a existe mais c'est plutt rare.
Le problme qui revient souvent c'est les dlinquants qui ne respectent rien du tout :
POLICIERS, GENDARMES ET POMPIERS SE FONT AGRESSER 110 FOIS PAR JOUR



> Il sagit l dun phnomne de fond, qui connait une croissance continue depuis les annes 2000, mme si le mouvement des gilets jaunes a amplifi les statistiques. Ainsi,* les outrages et violences  agents ont grimp de plus de 60 % en vingt ans*, rvle Le Figaro. A titre dexemple, en 2005, lanne des meutes de banlieues, 55 000 avaient t recenss. En 2018, ils ont dpass les 65 000 (chiffres de la Direction centrale de la scurit publique).
> 
> Un point inquite particulirement les forces de lordre. Depuis 2012, le nombre de violences contre les dpositaires de lautorit publique a dpass celui des outrages. *Non seulement les dlinquants nont plus peur de braver les dpositaires de lautorit, mais ils les agressent physiquement encore plus souvent quils ne les insultent*, dtaille un commissaire de la prfecture de police de Paris.


Les dlinquants se permettent tout, ils agressent mme les pompiers ces abrutis.

======
Bref, a ne m'intresse pas des masses ces histoires de violence policire, d'aprs moi il y a beaucoup de problmes beaucoup plus grave (crise conomique, confinement + restriction, etc). Je voulais juste dire que c'tait dommage de mettre tous les policiers dans le mme panier. Les policiers qui abusent de la violence (sans avoir eu l'ordre) sont une infime minorit. Aprs il y a une enqute et des sanctions. Les policiers ne peuvent pas faire ce qu'ils veulent impunment (ce ne sont pas des casseurs de gueule comme Benalla).




> Une petite ligne laconique justifiant l'ultra violence policire parce que les afghans ne devaient pas avoir d'attestations valides, et on enchaine vite fait sur "pas de ski pendant les vacances de nol". Bref l'actu quotidienne de la France micronique.


 ::mouarf::  ::mouarf::  ::ptdr::  Moi je trouve a trs drle, normalement a passe dans la catgorie humour noir.  :+1: 
Pour viter les violences faites aux clandestins afghans, il faudrait les bloquer avant qu'ils arrivent en France, et/ou les virer ds qu'on en trouve. Ils sont l illgalement, et on a dj beaucoup trop de problmes, donc on ne peut pas s'occuper d'eux.

Les mdias vont encore nous souler avec les violences policires un moment :
Producteur tabass  Paris :  Emmanuel Macron est en pleine crise politique 



> La raction dEmmanuel Macron est indite par le canal quil utilise  Twitter  qui est habituellement nglig au profit de la tlvision ou des mdias traditionnels. En utilisant Twitter, le prsident veut envoyer un message rassurant en premier lieu  la presse, qui utilise massivement cet outil et se montre trs critique envers la loi  scurit globale , et aux lites. Sur la forme, le message est ferme, notamment grce  lemploi de mot dfinitif tel que  je ne permettrai jamais  ou  toujours .. *Le mot  jamais  est dailleurs utilis  sept reprises par Emmanuel Macron*. Cela donne  son message une allure de rprimande, notamment envers les membres de son gouvernement.
> (...)
> Cette mise en scne de la colre rpond  une *urgence mdiatique et politique* mais elle est risque  trois niveaux : elle risque dtre dmentie par les faits si le gouvernement a effectivement perdu le contrle de  sa  police, elle fragilise la position du ministre de lInterieur et cest un signe de faiblesse.​

----------


## bronki77

> Nan mais a va pas la tte ? Quand je dis que certains ont dj intgr le fascisme comme une mthode courante et acceptable de gouvernance, tu nous en donne un bon exemple: une rponse n'est pas ncessairement un outrage.

----------


## Jipt

> la ralit c'est que le type s'est fait violer par des dealers et  aucun moment par une matraque de police.


source ?

----------


## ABCIWEB

> C'est le protocole, il n'y a rien  dire. Ils n'ont fait qu'appliquer ce qu'ils ont appris. Pour l'instant c'est encore enseign.


Ce n'est pas le protocole de tuer des gens qui ne constituent pas une menace immdiate majeure. Donc si, il y a quelque chose  dire, l'utilisation de violences disproportionnes ayant entraines la mort, c'est ce que l'on appelle une bavure. 




> Le problme dans cette histoire c'est surtout les dealers marocains, c'est eux qui ont commenc  foutre le bordel, c'est eux qui taient arms, etc.
> Ce sont eux qui posent problmes dans les quartiers depuis longtemps.


Fredoche disait que la police a mis beaucoup de temps  intervenir, c'est a le problme qu'il soulve. Il ne t'as pas parl de ceux qui ont commenc. Encore une fois tu fais diversion.




> Les bavures a existe mais c'est plutt rare.
> Le problme qui revient souvent c'est les dlinquants qui ne respectent rien du tout


Et encore une diversion. Personne ici n'a jamais comment le comportement de la police face aux dlinquants ou aux black bloc. On critique leur ultra violence contre ceux qui ne constituent pas un danger rel. Tu fais exactement la mme rponse que le gouvernement et les syndicats de police d'extrme droite qui mlangent tout pour justifier leur violence en toute circonstance.




> Je voulais juste dire que c'tait dommage de mettre tous les policiers dans le mme panier.


Et encore une autre diversion puisque personne n'a dit cela, et que je prcise  chaque fois que le problme est avant tout politique. Les comportements dviants sont encourags soit directement, soit indirectement par une impunit gnralise. 




> Pour viter les violences faites aux clandestins afghans, il faudrait les bloquer avant qu'ils arrivent en France, et/ou les virer ds qu'on en trouve. Ils sont l illgalement, et on a dj beaucoup trop de problmes, donc on ne peut pas s'occuper d'eux.
> ...
> Moi je trouve a trs drle, normalement a passe dans la catgorie humour noir.


Tu le vois o ton humour noir ? Tu nous fait des rponses  la BFMTV/CNEWS en continu tout au long de tes posts et encore ici dans cette dernire rponse en dtournant toutes les questions pour viter de rpondre sur le fond du problme, celui de l'tat policier qu'on dnonce. Tu prends ces torchons mdiatiques pour des humoristes ou des propagandistes gouvernementaux ? Tout comme eux, tu ne fais que de l'enfumage, et tout comme eux c'est excessivement grossier.




> Les mdias vont encore nous souler avec les violences policires un moment


Et pour terminer en beaut, c'est la faute des mdias maintenant... pathtique.

----------


## tanaka59

Bonjour, 




> C'est toi qui est absurde


Je te retourne le compliment et te conseille de prendre un autre ton. Tu manques pas de culot .




> faire appliquer la loi ce n'est pas lenfreindre  tout bout de champ.


La police est confront de plus en  plus a ce qu'on appelle des dilemmes d'thiques . Renseignes toi : https://www.ethique.gouv.qc.ca/fr/et...lemme-ethique/

D'un ct faire son travail tout en sachant que l'intervention  une forte probabilit de draper. Pris  un instant T avec un individu X la situation pouvait se limiter  une arrestation. Mis bout  bout la somme d'individus et de comportement cre de lexaspration et du ras le bol . Au bout de 10/100/1000 vnements de la sorte. 

Forcement il devient donc de plus en difficile de jauger et d'anticiper . Quand tu as l'uniforme comme toute tre humain tu n'as pas des nerfs transmutants . Tu n'es pas non plus un sur homme. 

A cause de facteurs structurels / organisationnels / institutionnels jamais reforms et  l'instant T un vnement rcurrent qui se rpte. Cela devient difficile de rsoudre les situations conflictuelle .  

Tu as un manifestant en face de toi , ta hirarchie de demande de le faire bouger : 

> pour le dloger tu sors ta matraque au risque d'utiliser un moyen disproportionn 
> tu ne fais rien au risque de commentaire une insubordination

Tu es bien face  un dilemme thique 

L'opinion publique franais n'aime pas beaucoup les dilemmes thiques la moral/thique VS les procdures ...

As tu une meilleurs solution ? Dans ce cas proposes ? 

---

3 situations qui s'en rapproche :

> l'agriculteur qui est victime de vols rpts , arriv  un certain stade il en vient  tirer  la carabine . D'un ct son niveau de vie ne lui permet pas de faire face et donc de protger son outil de travail ou le fruit du patrimoine qu'il a acquis, de l'autre en se dfendant il risque de blesser ou tuer 
> le propritaire de la maison qui est squatte et tente de dloger par lui mme les squatteurs, d'un ct c'est ne rien faire et laisser pourrir la situation au risque de payer financirement et moralement la situation , de l'autre se mettre hors la loi pour rcuprer se qui nous appartient
> l'histoire du bijoutier de Nice 

La victime potentielle tant au pied du mur se retrouve contrainte d'employer des mthodes drastiques ... Forcement pour les yeux de l'opinion publique la victime devient coupable , alors que le coupable de dpart lui est toujours hors la loi. 




> Je pense que dans bien des cas, dans bien des quartiers, dans bien des agglomrations ou au fin fond de la campagne c'est dj ce qu'il se passe.


Ce type de cas m'est arriv 2 fois par le pass. A chaque fois sur des accidents de la circulation. Sans bless , par contre accident de la circulation fortement impactant/bloquant/gnant . 

Qu'en t'es automobiliste lambda, que tu te fais copieusement insulter par les autres automobilistes, qui te disent de jartter ta caisse car tu les gnes . Tu compose le 17/112 on te dit que tu encombres les lignes avec menace d'amende ... Bon t'es pas agent de police et tu peux pas t'improviser agent de circulation ... Voil la ralit du terrain . 




> La police est au service des citoyens en principe.


Et ce n'est plus le cas .  




> Et tu partages visiblement les mmes vues que Ryu,  tel point que vos posts se ressemblent de plus en plus.


Dans ce cas cites moi des messages ou tu constates la chose. 




> Donc la police n'est pas cense rendre un service  gomtrie variable ou  la gueule du client


La police est un service publique et jusqu' maintenant que je suis dans un quartier bobos colos, une barre hlm, un maison en banlieue de Marseille ou le plateau du Larzac, j'ai toujours eu droit au mme traitement, jamais plus jamais moins ...

Au lieu de jeter lopprobre sur toute une corporation , innove va voir ton maire, ton dput , le commissariat de ta ville , cre une association ... va harceler les truands qui te drangent avec du monde ... Quitte  recommencer 10 , 15, 20 fois pour rgler le problme ... 

Tirer  boulet rouge sur la police ne va pas rgler le problme.




> ou au seul bnfice de Macron, de ses sbires et/ou sponsors, et de deux syndicats de merde  la limite des syndicats mafieux.


La dessus on est on ne peut plus d'accords ! Niveau structurels / organisationnels / institutionnels , un sacr coup de balai et de mnage  faire ...




> C'est la racaille en uniforme ou en col blanc qui a force de loi.


Cres ton partie politique, vote pour d'autres candidats ou vote "blanc" sans bulletin si les candidats que tu as lu ne te plaisant pas ... Encore une fois tu tires  boulet rouge sur les fdo ... C'est pas la bonne cible.

Pour la dlinquance en col en blanc la aussi , il y a un sacr mnage faire on est aussi on ne peut plus d'accord ! 




> Et vous avez vraiment la mmoire courte les 2 loustics. Pour un prtendu outrage, un mec s'est fait assoir sur la gueule par 3 flics et il en est mort. Un dangereux coursier. On nous a d'ailleurs bien fait comprendre qu'il ne payait pas ses amendes et qu'en plus il avait os ouvrir sa gueule
> a vaut bien la peine de mort a
> 
> Ah oui comme ce bon vieux jeune Tho, PD pervers qui a dcid de s'enfiler sur la matraque du flic  s'en dchirer l'anus pendant son interpellation. Ces homos blacks de merde franchement


Dans les exemples que tu voques , tu le fais exprs d'omettre des lments ? C'est  chaque fois comme cela avec les mdias ... 

On accuse la police histoire de faire passer la pilule .

Puis quelques jour aprs, "tient des dossiers compromettants sur la personne qui se dit victime" ... C'est a chaque les mmes lments qui reviennent . Drogue, rbellion, outrage  agent , trafic en tout genre, refus d obtempr , le nom de la personne ressort dans des dossiers d'autres enqutes avec des truands . Trop de concidences tu la concidence ... 




> Quand des tchtchnes dbarquent dans un quartier  Dijon t'as plus personne. Et a dure 3 jours... Personne...


Encore une fois dilemme thique pour la police (coupl  un manque de moyen). D'un ct intervenir pour stopper des meutes versus ne pas stigmatiser une population prcaire et pauprise et moyenne orientale . Pour mieux faire passer la pilule les autorits ne font rien. 

Au mieux on a une scne de gurilla urbaine vite oublie , au pire du a des morts et des blesss moyens orientaux (se serait un scandale d'tat et internationale). Cela s'appelle acheter la paix sociale.




> Et tu crois vraiment qu'en soutenant ce gouvernement, ils se rendront plus vite chez toi si c'est toi qui les appelle ?


Relis mes prcdentes tribunes , je suis contre ... 




> Jamais je n'ai dit que les policiers taient tous violents, racistes ou ripoux. Je dis que c'est un problme structurel, en particulier du fait que l'IGPN est une blanchisserie puisqu'elle est compose principalement de policiers et qu'elle dpend directement du ministre de l'intrieur. Ce n'est pas le cas en Angleterre ou en Allemagne o la police des polices est indpendante du pouvoir, ce qui change tout car les policiers savent qu'ils seront sanctionns en cas d'abus de violences.


C'est aussi ce que je dis un problme structurels / organisationnels / institutionnels et des rformes jamais faites ...

En parlant des pays voisins, il y a de quoi palir en voyant les carabiniers italiens, mosos d'esquadra basque (en espagne), la police au benelux, la police allemand ... Le contact avec l'uniforme , la confiance et le respect entre fdo et population.




> Que dirait-on si cela se produisaient dans un autre pays ?


Dans d'autres pays cela ne se passerait pas comme cela tout court. La France est le dernier pays dEurope a ne pas avoir fait de rforme administrati-politico-institutionnel. 

La fameuse "folie bureaucratique", et les situations choquantes et scandaleuses qui en dcoulent donne une image "d'absurdie" vu de l'tranger ... le fameux "absurditsan" qualifi par les allemands ...

Ne rvez pas,  l'international la France est juste en train de se passer pour un pays de guignol, branquignol et idiot de service , des 67 millions citoyens que nous sommes ... vu son manque de rforme "bureaucratique" depuis plus de 30/40 ans ...




> Donc en fait ce ne sont pas les policiers que j'accuse en premier, mme si certains doivent tre lourdement sanctionns, mais le pouvoir qui organise et favorise ces violences policires.


On est parfaitement d'accord la dessus. Ds qu'il y a un comportement dviant on ljecte et on sanctionne. 




> Mais voil, en face de la ralit affligeante que nous impose Macron et ses sbires, tu ne trouves aucun argument et tu bottes en touche en usant de caricatures comme si je disais qu'il faut supprimer la police.


Pour viter les consquences qu'on s'attaque aux causes. 

C'est pour cela que je m'insurge contre la bureaucratie  la franaise qui drive. Le rsultat est simple  : des injustices et des inquits de traitements flagrantes . Le citoyen lambda en situation de difficult , se retrouve "coupable" de ne pas tre dans une case que l'administration a dcrt.




> Mais je te l'accorde, c'est difficile d'tre pertinent pour dfendre un ripoux qui prne la thorie du ruissellement et dtruit le service public au seul profit des multinationales  grand coups de LBD. Alors il faut ncessairement tre caricatural ou faire diversion pour nier cette ralit, sinon, srieusement, c'est indfendable, ce mec est une insulte permanente  la dignit humaine.


Macron / Micron / Macaron (bref ce que vous voulez) est bien le pire prsident qu'est connue la France ... Tu lui tires  boulet rouge dessus , j'en fais de mme et tu crois que je lui voue un culte de la personnalit . Tu rves mon mignon  ::mouarf::   ::ptdr:: 




> Le problme qui revient souvent c'est les dlinquants qui ne respectent rien du tout :
> POLICIERS, GENDARMES ET POMPIERS SE FONT AGRESSER 110 FOIS PAR JOUR
> 
> Les dlinquants se permettent tout, ils agressent mme les pompiers ces abrutis.


Cela va finir comme en 2002-2003 au Royaumes Unis : grve des pompiers et refus d'intervenir ... Pas le choix ils ont du se rsoudre  appeler l'arm en renfort  ::?:  Dj  l'poque les mmes problmes qu'on voque ici .

Le problme de fond le plus grave viendra le jour ou une ambulance sera vole et que les secours ne pourront pas assurer leur missions de services publiques ... Cela aura fait rire 3 clampins qu'on ne retrouvera jamais et crera un drame humain ... Avec mdecins et ou pompier sur le banc des ac




> Pour viter les violences faites aux clandestins afghans, il faudrait les bloquer avant qu'ils arrivent en France, et/ou les virer ds qu'on en trouve. Ils sont l illgalement, et on a dj beaucoup trop de problmes, donc on ne peut pas s'occuper d'eux.


Le problme de font tant encore une fois , les pays de dparts doivent savoir s'autogouverner . Certes l'occident avec sa bien pensance, met son nez ou ils n'ont pas besoin. Pour viter cela , charge aux pays eux mme  s'autogrer ... C'est si compliqu que cela ?

----------


## Ryu2000

> Tu le vois o ton humour noir ?


Ici :
_- Les afghans ne devaient pas avoir d'attestations valides
- Pas de ski pendant les vacances de Nol_
Si vous ne comprenez pas la blague, laissez tomber, mais pour moi c'est drle sur plusieurs niveaux  ::mouarf:: 

Enfin bref, les violences policires ce n'est pas un sujet qui me passionne. D'aprs moi il y a des problmes beaucoup plus grave aujourd'hui.
Il y a 4 policiers qui ont t mis en examen, je ne vois pas ce que vous voulez de plus.
Agression de Michel Zecler : les quatre policiers mis en examen, deux crous



> Les quatre policiers mis en cause pour lagression de Michel Zecler  Paris ont t mis en examen dans la nuit de dimanche 29  lundi 30 novembre. Parmi eux, trois lont t pour  violences volontaires par personne dpositaire de lautorit publique (PDAP)  et  faux en criture publique , conformment aux rquisitions du parquet de Paris annonces par le procureur de la Rpublique Rmy Heitz dimanche aprs-midi.


Les policiers n'ont pas un mtier facile :
Affaire Zecler: lors de leurs auditions, les policiers disent avoir principalement agi "sous leffet de la peur"




> Ce n'est pas le protocole de tuer des gens qui ne constituent pas une menace immdiate majeure.


Dans le protocole les policiers ont encore le droit d'utiliser le plaquage ventrale, mme si c'est dangereux :
Le plaquage ventral, une technique policire "dangereuse" mais encore autorise en France




> diversion


La seule diversion c'est de parler de cette affaire, c'est bizarre que les mdias et le gouvernement se focalisent autant sur un fait divers. Michel Zecler s'est fait agresser, voil.
Enfin bon a devrait passer rapidement.




> source ?


[url=https://francais.rt.com/france/34702-affaire-theo-pv-suggere-que-theo-etait-indic-et-viole-par-dealers]Affaire Tho : un PV suggre que le jeune-homme tait un indic et aurait t viol par des dealers[/url



> Particulirement remonts, les trois jeunes auraient alors racont au brigadier que plusieurs indics avaient t fouetts et sodomiss  l'aide d'un manche  balai, une technique de torture visant  obtenir des aveux sur leur collaboration avec la police.


D'aprs moi c'est plus plausible que la thorie de la matraque de police.
Vu l'tat lamentable de la justice franaise, si a se trouve la vrit ne sortira jamais.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Tiens le modem est de droite maintenant


Non seulement il est de droite, maintenant, mais l'a toujours t. 

Mais, le problme n'est pas droite contre gauche aujourd'hui, et depuis quelques temps dj. Ces "clivages"  sont historiques, et ne sont plus que mdiatiques.

La diffrence ne se fait pas entre la droite et la gauche, mais entre le no-libralisme et les autres. Aujourd'hui, si tu prends le cas de la France, tu as des partis no-libraux et quelques partis opposants.

Dans les partis no-libraux tu retrouves essentiellement les partis de l'ancienne droite : 
le RPR -> UMP -> LR
le centre droit -> MODEM / UDI
Les partis pratiques pour gagner les lections -> Debout la France et le FN->RN

Puis tu retrouves les partis dit "Socialistes" :
Le PS (qui n'a de socialiste que le nom, et qui devrait remplacer son "S" de socialiste, par le "S" de socital)
LREM qui n'est pas un parti politique, mais un syndicat des ultra-riches
EELV qui n'a d'cologique que la couleur.

Quant aux opposants, il n'y a que LFI et quelques groupuscules genre LO et NPA qui n'ont aucun intrt politique autre que de faire de la TV une fois tous les 5 ans...  ::aie:: 

Bref, il faut arrter d'couter BFM/TF1/FTV/M6 et leurs annexes radiophoniques qui nous font encore croire entre une opposition Droite/Gauche, dont le seul but est de servir la soupe au mouvement no-libral qui mne tout droit vers le fascisme !  ::calim2::

----------


## fredoche

> (...)
> 
> 3 situations qui s'en rapproche :
> 
> > l'agriculteur qui est victime de vols rpts , arriv  un certain stade il en vient  tirer  la carabine . D'un ct son niveau de vie ne lui permet pas de faire face et donc de protger son outil de travail ou le fruit du patrimoine qu'il a acquis, de l'autre en se dfendant il risque de blesser ou tuer 
> > le propritaire de la maison qui est squatte et tente de dloger par lui mme les squatteurs, d'un ct c'est ne rien faire et laisser pourrir la situation au risque de payer financirement et moralement la situation , de l'autre se mettre hors la loi pour rcuprer se qui nous appartient
> > l'histoire du bijoutier de Nice 
> 
> La victime potentielle tant au pied du mur se retrouve contrainte d'employer des mthodes drastiques ... Forcement pour les yeux de l'opinion publique la victime devient coupable , alors que le coupable de dpart lui est toujours hors la loi. 
> ...


Bonjour 
Je vais pas m'amuser  rpondre  ce type de dcoupage systmatique, avec citations et rponses. Tout d'abord a ne m'amuse pas et de plus je crois que c'est assez caractristique de ceux que certains appellent probablement  juste titre des trolls.

Au milieu de toute cette logorrhe qui n'a de sens que pour toi en fin de compte, je vais quand mme te rpondre sur le paragraphe cit plus haut.

Non ces situations ne s'en rapprochent pas. Faire de ces exemples tous diffrents une loi gnrale, il faut arrter de dlirer. 
De plus tu ne fais que souligner l'absence des policiers et/ou de la police sur ce qui est justement de leur ressort. Car probablement dans ces cas faire appel  la police aura t fait  de nombreuses reprises

Et la victime potentielle que tu voques tait 3, puis 12 ou 20, et a pass plusieurs minutes  tabasser le prtendu hors-la-loi pour lequel on est en train aprs coup d'inventer toutes sortes de prtextes pour justifier de le battre au sang et en runion. D'un non-port de masque, on en vient au trafic de drogue, d'une barrette de shit  un gros sac d'herbe, et tout absolument tout va y passer, surtout son pass.

Quand la malhonntet et le mensonge, quand la violence sans retenue ont force de loi, quand ils portent l'uniforme des reprsentants de la loi, nous ne sommes plus dans un tat de droit.

Quant  Dijon, acheter la paix sociale selon tes propres mots c'est laisser un quartier de 20000 habitants en proie  des bandes armes dfilant dans les rues au vu et au su de tous, et laisser les gens se terrer dans la peur sans aucune protection, aucune. Et c'est pas un quartier de maghrbins, ou de musulmans, ou de dealers, c'est un quartier de citoyens de toutes origines.

L o les flics n'ont pas les couilles de mettre les pieds, je suis all chercher mon fils qui vivait dans le noir depuis 3 jours (Et c'est surement pas le seul), toi qui m'invite  faire par moi-mme, j'ai fait. Tu peux me relire, j'en ai parl  l'poque. Et t'inquite pas, si je l'avais su le 1er jour, s'il avait os m'appeler plutt que se terrer, j'y serais all ds le 1er jour, flics, tchtchnes, arabes, tout pareil parce que c'est mon gamin et ils auraient trs bien compris, tous autant qu'ils sont. Cherche Grsilles dans ce thread si tu veux. Quand vous arrterez de regarder la vie par le petit bout de votre lorgnette, ou plutt vos crans de dcrbrs, on aura fait du progrs. 

Allez vas-y dcoupe encore chaque phrase

----------


## tanaka59

Bonjour, 




> Ici :
> _- Les afghans ne devaient pas avoir d'attestations valides
> - Pas de ski pendant les vacances de Nol_
> Si vous ne comprenez pas la blague, laissez tomber, mais pour moi c'est drle sur plusieurs niveaux


Cela prouve bien qu'il y a un problme bureaucratique dans ce pays : http://www.davidlisnard.fr/david-lis...que-francaise/

Pendant le premier confinement des exemples flagrants d'un manque de logique franaise et de bon sens de son administration !

> des personnes ges verbalises pour avoir fait une pause sur banc ...
> des SDF verbaliss pour non respect du confinement ...
> en zone rurale la gendarmerie s'est mise  juger les contenus des caddies dans des supermarchs et  verbaliser ...
> dans le nord et l'est de la France  la frontire franco-belge/luxembourgeois/allemande, des riverains se sont fait verbaliss par les polices transfrontalires,  cause du manque de coordinations entre services de polices des pays voisins !
> toujours dans ces mmes zones la police qui contrle les mmes riverains jusqu' 6 fois par jours , pour s'assurer que personne ne passe la frontire (vivre prs d'une frontire ferait de certain franais des tratres ?)
> se permettre de juger ce qu'est un produit essentiel (frigo, vtement, machine  lav, ...) cela relve de la pyramide de maslow, seul un juge peut trancher avec des spcialistes de la question (distribution, sociologue, ...) 
> qualifier des commerces de "non essentiel" en terme de perception, cela revient  renvoyer une signal ngatif dans l'esprit des gens (non essentiel = inutile),  moyen terme attendez vous  de moins en moins d'ouverture de commerce , a quoi bon travailler dans un truc jug d'inutile / non essentiel ?
> le principe de l'attestation papier ... c'est limite bientt si on ne demande pas aux gens de se justifier pour aller au trne ... 

C'est bien franais tout a , mettre dans des cases ... et sanctionner le citoyen lambda honnte par faciliter . La liste des problmes gnrs est tellement longue qu'on pourrait en faire un roman ...

Pour l'histoire des migrants et de l'attestation c'est d'un ridicule sans nom ... humour noir , satire , comique ... franchement cela ne fait pas rire du tout ... et on s'tonne de situation kafkaenne ... 

On se croirait dans les Les Prcieuses ridicules de Molire ou les 12 travaux d'Asterix . On fait une tache A , l'administration comprend le motif B et sanctionne pour un motif C ... De vraies pices de thtres .

 ::koi::   ::cfou:: 




> Vu l'tat lamentable de la justice franaise


A la on est bien d'accord ! C'est une catastrophe. 




> Je vais pas m'amuser  rpondre  ce type de dcoupage systmatique, avec citations et rponses. Tout d'abord a ne m'amuse pas et de plus je crois que c'est assez caractristique de ceux que certains appellent probablement  juste titre des trolls.


Cela s'appelle, le dbat et les divergences d'opinions ...  

Dsol pour toi si 100 % des personnes ne sont pas en accord ce que tu dis. Pour preuve nous ne sommes pas d'accord ...

Appelles cela comme tu veux, j'ai encore la decense , la politesse de dire bonjour , de te lire et de te rpondre ... Tu as bien de la chance de ne pas te faire envoyer boulet voir insulter par des noms d'oiseaux ... La courtoisie tu connais ???  ::?:

----------


## Cincinnatus

> Cela prouve bien qu'il y a un problme bureaucratique dans ce pays : http://www.davidlisnard.fr/david-lis...que-francaise/
> 
> Pendant le premier confinement des exemples flagrants d'un manque de logique franaise et de bon sens de son administration !


Bonjour,

Rien que sur la partie que j'ai retenu ci-dessus, il y a deux choses diffrentes : 
- les attestations parfois ridicules et les blocages crs  certains niveaux de dcision (commerces essentiels ou non, distance d'1 km, au premier confinement le sport tait la course, pas la marche...), bref, Kafka, comme cit par le Maire de Cannes (poulain de Sarkozy ?),
- l'application de ces dcisions par des policiers sur le terrain, l les exemples sont des sanctions absurdes, et on peut se demander s'il s'agit d'une application  la lettre des directives ou d'une drive autoritaire (tendance petits chefs et). Heureusement que tous les policiers ne sont pas aussi obtus.

Il y a clairement un manque de souplesse  tous les niveaux indiqus : dcisions hors-sol parfois, applications pas toujours respectueuse des personnes de bonne foi.

La crise de la Covid-19, aprs celle des Gilets jaunes, met au jour les points de crispation de la socit, entre des administrations (sant, intrieur, collectivits locales) en manque de moyens ou d'autorit, dont des membres abusent de leur force alors que d'autres subissent et se dvouent pour sauver des gens, et des citoyens qui ne savent plus vers qui se tourner pour tenir face  la crise conomique qu'ils vivent.

Pour rappel, les revendications des Gilets jaunes comprenaient en particulier le besoin de renforcer ou maintenir la prsence des services publics dans les zones de plus en plus dsertes par l'Etat. On a bien pu constater aussi les manques de moyens en sant publique (les hpitaux criaient famine depuis plus d'un an) et en formation/slection des policiers.

Le rsultat des choix politiques depuis des dcennies.

----------


## tanaka59

Bonsoir, 




> Rien que sur la partie que j'ai retenu ci-dessus, il y a deux choses diffrentes : 
> - les attestations parfois ridicules et les blocages crs  certains niveaux de dcision (commerces essentiels ou non, distance d'1 km, au premier confinement le sport tait la course, pas la marche...), bref, Kafka, comme cit par le Maire de Cannes (poulain de Sarkozy ?),
> - l'application de ces dcisions par des policiers sur le terrain, l les exemples sont des sanctions absurdes, et on peut se demander s'il s'agit d'une application  la lettre des directives ou d'une drive autoritaire (tendance petits chefs et). Heureusement que tous les policiers ne sont pas aussi obtus.
> 
> Il y a clairement un manque de souplesse  tous les niveaux indiqus : dcisions hors-sol parfois, applications pas toujours respectueuse des personnes de bonne foi.


De manire gnrale cela se traduit depuis de nombreuses annes dj par :

> la "rpression" des police municipales, nationales et gendarmerie sur les petits excs vitesses (- de 5  10 km/h), les voitures radars en sont le parfait exemple
> la privatisation des contrles de stationnement avec carrment un harclement des riverains/commerants dans les grandes villes comme Paris ou Marseille, faire passer une voiture robot qui verbalise  tour de bras sans distinguer le proprio qui va chercher son ticket
> le dmagogie qui rgne sur les ronds-points et ralentisseurs ( https://routes.fandom.com/wiki/Recor..._fran%C3%A7ais )
> le squatte de maison et le parcours du combattant pour les propritaires (https://immobilier.lefigaro.fr/artic...-df9d00ce067e/, https://fr.sputniknews.com/faits_div...aison-avec-un/)
> le manque de contrle et de vigilance des administrations et entreprises dans les services et prestations rendus (fraude aux aides sociales , usurpation d'identit, usurpation de plaque d'identit ... ) 
> la difficult  joindre et communiquer avec le mille feuille administratif : temps d'attente au tlphone  ple emploi/scu/carsat/caf qui peut dpasser souvent 1h , nombreuses dmarches  effectuer pour l'obtention de certains documents (naissance, mariage, dcs, dmnagement, liste lectoral, acte notari, crer son entreprise, dposer un brevet/marque/enseigne , inscription  un organisme ... ) , lors de la ralisation de travaux trouver qui de la mairie/interco/dpartement/rgion/tat/syndicat mixte est comptant ... 

Pour plus d'un franais sur 2 le rapport entre administration et population va de "pnible"  "exasprant" ... Qui n'a jamais eu affaire au moins 1 fois dans sa vie  des situations qui frisent l'entendement avec une administration ?




> La crise de la Covid-19, aprs celle des Gilets jaunes, met au jour les points de crispation de la socit, entre des administrations (sant, intrieur, collectivits locales) en manque de moyens ou d'autorit, dont des membres abusent de leur force alors que d'autres subissent et se dvouent pour sauver des gens, et des citoyens qui ne savent plus vers qui se tourner pour tenir face  la crise conomique qu'ils vivent.


Tu as parfaitement raison .




> Pour rappel, les revendications des Gilets jaunes comprenaient en particulier le besoin de renforcer ou maintenir la prsence des services publics dans les zones de plus en plus dsertes par l'Etat.


C'est tout le contraire qui se produit . La fermeture pure et simple des maternits ou services des impts en milieu rural par exemple ... La "mtropolisation" qui sacclre depuis 2000 et aspire tout. 

Quand dans le mme temps on maintient 37000 communes et quelques 550 000 lus , une paquebot lourd  manuvrer qui coute 2 milliards par an ... Mme nos voisins allemands, italiens , belges, anglais et espagnols font mieux ... Les rformes territoriales datent des annes 1970/1980 ... 




> On a bien pu constater aussi les manques de moyens en sant publique (les hpitaux criaient famine depuis plus d'un an) et en formation/slection des policiers.
> 
> Le rsultat des choix politiques depuis des dcennies.


Tout passe dans un manque de rforme structurel/organisationnel/institutionnel depuis 40 ans .

----------


## ABCIWEB

> La seule diversion c'est de parler de cette affaire, c'est bizarre que les mdias et le gouvernement se focalisent autant sur un fait divers. Michel Zecler s'est fait agresser, voil.
> Enfin bon a devrait passer rapidement.


Oui bien sr ce n'est qu'une anecdote isole sans importance. C'est pas comme si les violences policire tait un problme rcurrent qui dure depuis plus de deux ans, auquel cas il faudrait s'inquiter. Mais pour l'instant tout va bien, il ne s'est rien pass et les bavures ne se reproduiront plus.

Oups ! encore une anecdote plus rcente. Mais toujours rien de signifiant, c'est sans doute un p'tit dernier pour la route :



"Reporter sans Frontires dnonce ces violences policires en France, alors que l'association a dj port plainte pour d'autres faits similaires  Paris cette semaine."

Ameer al Halbi tait photographe de guerre en Syrie avant d'arriver en France pour "travailler enfin dans un pays o le droit de la presse a un sens". Mauvaise pioche.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Mais toujours rien de signifiant, c'est sans doute un p'tit dernier pour la route


Putain il a pris cher ! (c'est toujours impressionnant une arcade ouverte et une fracture du nez)
J'avais pas vu de photo, mais j'avais vu passer un titre :
Ameer Al-Halbi, photographe bless  la marche des liberts :  a ma plus fait mal  lintrieur, moralement 
Non mais ok, il est arriv que certains policiers abusent de la force. Je n'ai jamais dis le contraire. (il se font juger et condamner)
Mais il ne faut pas faire d'amalgame, si a se trouve les policiers qui posent problme ne reprsentent que 0,01% de l'effectif global, on ne sait pas. En tout cas c'est clairement pas une majorit.

Mme le Macron qui se fait passer pour un cologiste dit qu'il ne faut pas agresser les policiers physiquement :
Jadot dnonce des scnes "insupportables" de "lynchage de policiers"



> "Les scnes de violence et de lynchage de policiers en fin de manifestation sont insupportables et inacceptables.* Leurs auteurs sont des adversaires de la dmocratie et de la Rpublique*", a tweet le leader cologiste.


Marches des liberts : 98 policiers et gendarmes blesss, le bilan salourdit



> Dans un tweet, le ministre de l'Intrieur a fait valoir que, selon ce bilan dfinitif, il y avait eu  98 blesss parmi les policiers et les gendarmes .  Je leur apporte tout mon soutien. Les auteurs de ces violences doivent tre poursuivis , a-t-il ajout.





> Cela prouve bien qu'il y a un problme bureaucratique dans ce pays : http://www.davidlisnard.fr/david-lis...que-francaise/


Mais la blague n'a aucun rapport avec la bureaucratie !
La deuxime partie de la blague c'est un truc classique qui a t fait 1000 fois : quand le prsentateur TV enchaine un sujet grave avec un sujet lger. Par exemple quand a passe d'un accident de bus qui a tu 50 enfants, a la fte du cassoulet de Castelnaudary. C'est drle parce qu'il y a une transition entre la tte srieuse et la tte joyeuse. (le prsentateur est faux dans les 2 cas, en fait il s'en fout de la fte cassoulet mais il se montre super enthousiaste)
La premire partie c'est l'humour absurde (a ne peut pas tre li  l'attestation) avec de l'humour noir, parce qu'il y a une blague sur un vnement grave et de l'autre ct il y a plein de gens qui chouinent "oh les pauvres petits rfugis afghans  ::pleure::  ::pleure::  ::pleure:: ", c'est le contraste qui est drle. C'est le protocole standard, ds qu'il y a un drame a se passe toujours comme a.

Pour les stations de ski il y a aura peut-tre moyen de faire du ski de fond.
C'est quand mme con d'interdire a, parce qu' l'extrieur tu ne risques pas grand chose et les gens portent des gants et ont tendance  recouvrir leur visage.

----------


## Jipt

> 


Pouvoir regarder cette photo et ensuite oser moinser celui qui l'a poste, franchement, il y en a un ici qui ne manque pas d'air.
Si encore il avait eu ce qu'il faut l o il faut pour expliquer son geste mais non, courage fuyons... 
 ::furax::

----------


## foetus

> C'est quand mme con d'interdire a, parce qu' l'extrieur tu ne risques pas grand chose et les gens portent des gants et ont tendance  recouvrir leur visage.


Tu n'as pas compris la logique  ::mrgreen:: 

On interdit les stations de ski pour viter les dplacements, les runions, les restaurants, ... la vie sociale autour.

----------


## Ryu2000

> On interdit les stations de ski pour viter les dplacements, les runions, les restaurants, ... la vie sociale autour.


Ok, mais mme sans partir au ski les gens vont se regrouper.
De plus les gens sont autoris  aller dans les stations de ski, elles seront ouvertes, ce sont les remontes mcaniques qui seront fermes. Le plan c'est d'viter  une affluence excessive .

Stations de ski :  Une clause de revoyure fixe au 11 dcembre  pour ouvrir trs ventuellement avant Nol



> Sur les sommets, on continue desprer. A priori prives de leurs remontes mcaniques au moins jusqu dbut janvier, les stations de ski ont  obtenu  du gouvernement  une clause de revoyure fixe au 11 dcembre , a annonc ce lundi le prsident de la rgion Paca aprs une visioconfrence avec le Premier ministre.
> 
> *Jean Castex avait confirm, aprs lallocution dEmmanuel Macron, que les stations pourront tre ouvertes durant les ftes de fin danne* tout en conservant leurs remontes mcaniques fermes pour viter les contaminations par le Sars-Cov-2.


Apparemment les restaurants seront ferms au moins jusqu'au 20 janvier :
Restaurants et bars : quelles aides pour ces tablissements ferms jusqu'au 20 janvier ?

On en saura plus le 15 dcembre :
Ski : la date d'ouverture des remontes mcaniques sera finalement annonce mi-dcembre



> Quand les remontes mcaniques ouvriront-elles ? La question n'est toujours pas tranche ce lundi 30 novembre. *On en saura plus un peu avant le 15 dcembre, lors du point sur le dconfinement. Nous travaillons  approfondir les conditions de cette rouverture. Dbut janvier, mi-janvier ou fin janvier, les oprateurs eux-mmes ont des apprciations diffrentes* , a rpondu Jean-Baptiste Lemoyne, le secrtaire d'tat au Tourisme, lors d'une confrence de presse, tenue en dbut d'aprs-midi,  la suite de la runion, le matin, des acteurs de la montagne avec le premier ministre Jean Castex.
> 
>  Nous travaillons depuis plusieurs semaines  la prparation de la saison d'hiver avec les acteurs de la montagne. Les changes sont quotidiens, a rappel Jean-Baptiste Lemoyne. Aprs celles du lundi 23 novembre et celle d'aujourd'hui, une nouvelle grande runion est prvue par Matignon le 11 dcembre .


Vivement qu'on passe  autre chose, a faisait longtemps que c'est chiant cette histoire de SARS-CoV-2.

Pourvu qu'on retrouve vite les festivals comme avant 2020, qu'on puisse tre libre de se dplacer, qu'on ait plus  porter de masque.

----------


## Jipt

> a faisait longtemps que* c'est chiant* cette histoire de SARS-CoV-2.


Ah qu'il est chic, lgant et distingu, le langage chti du ryu...

Tu ne peux pas t'empcher d'tre grossier et vulgaire, hein,  ::massacre::

----------


## Gunny

> Pouvoir regarder cette photo et ensuite oser moinser celui qui l'a poste, franchement, il y en a un ici qui ne manque pas d'air.
> Si encore il avait eu ce qu'il faut l o il faut pour expliquer son geste mais non, courage fuyons...


C'est bien connu, poster une photo choquante c'est du sentimentalisme...

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Ah qu'il est chic, lgant et distingu, le langage chti du ruy...
> 
> Tu ne peux pas t'empcher d'tre grossier et vulgaire, hein,



En plus d'tre inintressant ?!?  ::aie:: 
 ::dehors::

----------


## tanaka59

Bonjour, 

La France championne du monde de dpense sociale et des prlvements obligatoires d'aprs l'OCDE : https://www.rtl.fr/actu/economie-con...ale-7800932119

1/3 du PIB va  la dpense sociale
46/47% de prlvements obligatoires

----------


## Ryu2000

> La France championne du monde de dpense sociale


Ce n'est pas nouveau, mais l en l'occurrence ce n'est clairement pas une priode o on peut diminuer les dpenses sociales puisque l'tat paie beaucoup d'aide pour retarder de quelque mois la faillite de milliers d'entreprises.
Comme il y a crit dans l'article : "_La pandmie et les systmes daide massive vont faire progresser ce chiffre en 2020_".
L'tat paie une partie du chmage partiel, et il y a un paquet de travailleur au chmage partiel en ce moment.
Prise en charge  100% de lactivit partielle par ltat pour les entreprises de lvnementiel, de la culture, des oprateurs de voyage et de sjour et du sport
Coronavirus : Environ 1,3 million de salaris en chmage partiel en aot, en recul, selon la Dares
Sans chmage partiel il y a aurait des plans sociaux de tous les cts. (d'ailleurs a finira par arriver)

Le confinement et les autres restrictions ont tus l'conomie. Quand ce sera fini on va encore plus en chier. 
Je suis pas du tout d'accord avec la plupart des propos du gars qui a crit l'article, mais on peut quand mme ressortir des choses vraies :
La fascination dEmmanuel Macron pour la dette trahit le fait quil n'a jamais t un libral



> La dette est une forme de mensonge dtat bien plus grave que celui des masques ou celui des nuages radioactifs qui sarrtent  nos frontires. Alors que le produit du travail est dfinitivement acquis,* lemprunt est une perte diffre du patrimoine dont il faudra supporter les chances (par un travail complmentaire ou un niveau de vie moindre) durant des dcennies.* Cest la politique de lgosme keynsien: on peut euthanasier lpargnant, et on ne se proccupe pas de lavenir car  long terme on est tous morts.


Pour le travail complmentaire c'est rp, on pourrait repasser au 45h/semaine a changerait que dalle. Le chmage va exploser.
Par contre le niveau de vie de ceux qui ont le privilge d'avoir un job va baisser, les taxes et les impts vont augmenter. Le gouvernement va continuer de trouver des tonnes de prtexte  la con pour crer de nouvelles taxes ou augmenter les existantes.

=====
Apparemment Darmanin n'est pas ultra prcis dans ces propos (c'est pas tout  fait exact ce qu'il dit) :
Le mytho de l'Intrieur



> Le ministre de lIntrieur, le prfet de police, le directeur gnral de la police nationale, *nont pas* eu accs  des images. Ces images, elles ont t mises en ligne par le site informatif,
> (...)
> Lun de mes premiers gestes en tant que ministre de lIntrieur a t de *ne pas garder* dans la police un agent qui avait port un cusson qui rappelait le IIIe Reich
> (...)
> Par deux fois hier, Darmanin a parl du *numro ROI* et non du RIO. Cest peut-tre un dtail pour vous mais qui pour les victimes de violences policires, a peut dire beaucoup.


Bon aprs les anagrammes c'est chaud, il aurait du dire "Rfrentiel des Identits et de lOrganisation" comme a il n'y avait pas de mindgame, le gars est peut-tre dyslexique, il faudrait tre le roi des connards pour ne pas tre foutu de se rappeler de l'ordre de 3 lettres sans tre dyslexique

Peut-tre que Macron va bientt devoir le remplacer, mais les mdias disent que non :
Loi "Scurit globale" : pourquoi Macron mnage Darmanin



> En soulignant que lopinion soutient largement le projet de loi sur la scurit globale, *le prsident le confirme implicitement : il na pas lintention de se sparer de son ministre de lIntrieur.* Mais selon nos informations, au plus niveau de lEtat il a t demand au ministre de jouer lapaisement. 
> 
> Parce que Gerald Darmanin reste une carte politique cruciale pour le chef de lEtat qui a besoin de llu de Tourcoing pour parler au centre droit en vue de 2002. Cette crise montre une fois de plus la difficult de faire cohabiter deux sensibilits diffrentes au sein de la majorit. Emmanuel Macron a rappel lundi aux principaux ministres du gouvernement sa devise politique : *ordre et libert*. Une nime tentative de rgnrer son principe du "en mme temps". Un principe de plus en plus difficile  traduire pour les macronistes.


Je ne suis pas convaincu que les lecteurs LR soit fan de Darmanin, mais j'en connais pas, donc peut-tre.

----------


## ABCIWEB

> La France championne du monde de dpense sociale et des prlvements obligatoires d'aprs l'OCDE : https://www.rtl.fr/actu/economie-con...ale-7800932119
> 
> 1/3 du PIB va  la dpense sociale
> 46/47% de prlvements obligatoires


Oui a c'est le marronnier qui revient souvent en complment de celui de la fraude sociale pour justifier la casse des services publics et gaver les multinationales.

Aujourd'hui a donne un peu d'air au gouvernement pour faire diversion, oublier les violences policires, et a prpare les esprits  la rforme des retraites, la poursuite de la destruction du systme de sant, toujours au profit des multinationales et au dtriment du peuple. 

OCDE, RTL, Franois Lenglet, l tu es entre de bonnes mains, tout  fait neutres dans leurs interprtations bien entendu. Il faudrait supprimer les cotisations retraites, a ferait moins de prlvements, et  la place, verser son argent aux assureurs/banquiers pour leur donner encore plus de moyens pour spculer et faire n'importe quoi, tout en les rendant encore plus indispensables. En cas de crise, comme en 2008, on demandera plus volontiers  l'tat de payer sans compter avec notre argent pour les sauver. En attendant, quand tout va bien, ils pourront toujours continuer de dfiscaliser dans les paradis fiscaux pour viter de contribuer au fonctionnement de la socit. A bas les systmes plus justes et plus scuriss, et vive les escrocs et la financiarisation de l'conomie. C'est ce que tu voulais dire, non ?

----------


## pmithrandir

Le comportement de la police doit toujours tre proportionnel.

Si une personne dit a un policier "tu es un encule", il est en droit de l interpeler, ou mme de revenir le chercher plus tard. Il n y a aucune mise en danger ou urgence qui justifie le recours  la violence.

a devrait mme se finir par des excuses  froid et un simple rappel  la loi.

Le discours qui consiste  dire
Oui mais il avait fait quelque chose d illgal... n est pas lgitime. 

C est bien la mise en danger des personnes ou des policiers qui justifie le recours  la violence. Rien d autre.
A la rigueur le fait de commettre une destruction massive de bien ou un vol en flagrant dlit. Et encore a c est un choix de socit. Certains prfrent les liberts aux biens, d autres l inverse.

En aucune manire une socit dmocratique ne devrait accepter que la police doit doter de pouvoir trop important pour punir les citoyens. C est le rle de la justice, pas celui de la police.

Dfendre ou attaquer... C est toute la diffrence.


Vous remarquerez que castaner avait commenc  dire quelques vrits sur le comportement abusif de la police... et il a vite t ject.

Darmanin fait l inverse pour la plus grande honte de notre gouvernement.

----------


## tanaka59

Bonsoir, 




> Pouvoir regarder cette photo et ensuite oser moinser celui qui l'a poste


Original comme terme "moinser" , je ne connaissais pas , pourtant cela existe bel et bien : https://fr.wiktionary.org/wiki/moinser . C'est le terme "disliker" francis en somme .




> Ce n'est pas nouveau, mais l en l'occurrence ce n'est clairement pas une priode o on peut diminuer les dpenses sociales puisque l'tat paie beaucoup d'aide pour retarder de quelque mois la faillite de milliers d'entreprises.


C'est un systme  double tranchant . Cela peut fonctionner ... comme on peut y laisser des plumes . Si le coup de poker fonctionne alors macron aura eu sacrment chaud aux fesses et son successeur n'en sera que bouche bais ... L'Italie , l'Espagne, la Grce ou le Portugal sont dj des pays surendetts et l'on ne fait que rejoindre le "club" un peu plus ... Ne rvons pas trop non plus vu "l'exceptionnalit de la situation actuelle". 




> Le confinement et les autres restrictions ont tus l'conomie. Quand ce sera fini on va encore plus en chier.


En somme tout ce qui relve et dpend de l'conomie du "temps libre"  (loisir, sport, divertissement, culturel, dtente ...) est  l'arrt. D'ailleurs le moteur "touristique" tant  l'arrt c'est un trs mauvais signal envoy  l'tranger ...

De nombreux Allemand, Beneluxois et Anglais ont des rsidences secondaires . Avec le Brexit les anglais risquent de vendre massivement et faire chuter le prix de l'immo  la campagne . Dans le sud , sud ouest et ouest on risque d'assister  une dsertification des villages fautes de touristes ou "d'habitants secondaires". 

Nouvelle lubie du gouvernement , tenter d'entraver la dpart des franais pour les stations de sports d'hivers : https://fr.news.yahoo.com/sports-dhi...9MaVZpaoZ87WgU . 

On va en venir  mettre des "amandes" aux touristes avec des skis sur le toit ? Envoyer comme signal "ne venez plus en France, vous n'tes pas les bienvenus" 




> Prise en charge  100% de lactivit partielle par ltat pour les entreprises de lvnementiel, de la culture, des oprateurs de voyage et de sjour et du sport


Mme question, sur l'antenne d'une grande radio , ironisait un auditeur sur la question de la fermeture des plages  Pques et t 2021 ... 

Avec ce gouvernement on peut encore s'attendre  de belles annonces / conneries encore ...




> Oui a c'est le marronnier qui revient souvent en complment de celui de la fraude sociale pour justifier la casse des services publics et gaver les multinationales.


Question simple : As tu dj travaill en banque / assurance / CPAM / CARSAT / CAF sur des sujets tel que FICOBA/FICOVIE, la lutte contre la fraude et la lutte contre la dshrence ? 

On dirait que non ... 

Au contraire , c'est en luttant contre la fraude et les drives structurel de "pourrissement" qu'on pourrait, rediriger plusieurs milliards efficacement vers les hpitaux, l'ducations , les pompiers , la police , l'entretien des routes et j'en passe ... 100 millions par ci , 50 par la ... quand on fait total on arrive  plusieurs milliard d'euros ...

Comment expliquer qu'en Europe du nord la gestion des deniers publique est plus saine ??? ... Tout simplement que l'tat franais est un mauvais gestionnaire ...




> Il faudrait supprimer les cotisations retraites, a ferait moins de prlvements, et  la place, verser son argent aux assureurs/banquiers pour leur donner encore plus de moyens pour spculer et faire n'importe quoi, tout en les rendant encore plus indispensables.


On devrait utiliser une autre mthode, pour faire rflchir sur les montants de dingues et le nombres de montants prlevs ... ponctionner directement sur le compte de chaque franais. On donne carrment le salaire brute. Puis charge  chaque franais de se dbrouiller avec la CNAM/CNAF/CNAV/URSSAF et les prlvements sur son compte ... Se serait tout de suite moins drle ... 

Depuis 40 ans et le manque de rforme du mille feuilles administratifs , c'est dpense, mauvaise gestion, manque de contrle ... Pour une personne lambda , cela s'appelle de la ngligence et se paye tt ou tard (fraude, dpense incontrl, dpense difficilement traable ... ) . Au final il y a l'interdit bancaire ... Donc la banque route pour l'tat franais. On ne peut plus vivre ainsi indfiniment au dessus de nos moyens .

Les chiffres sont tellement monstrueux , car personne ne veut grer la patate chaude et prfre nier l'vidence ... C'est comme nier qu'un moteur risque de lcher, cela s'appelle se prendre une claque. 




> En attendant, quand tout va bien, ils pourront toujours continuer de dfiscaliser dans les paradis fiscaux pour viter de contribuer au fonctionnement de la socit.


Les paradis fiscaux se font une joie de pays comme la France . Hyper fiscalis, donc on y installe une filiale dficitaire , puis, tout part  l'tranger. Pour enrayer le problme c'est assez compliqu, c'est pas impossible, c'est compliqu ... Les entreprises trangres qui amassent des milliards si l'tat franais essayent de ponctionner , elles vont gentiment l'envoyer bouler. 




> A bas les systmes plus justes et plus scuriss


Justement c'est l'inverse, plus le systme est simple, plus il est scuriss. Plus c'est compliqu, plus il y a de faille ...  La "bureaucratie" est dj en soit de ultralibralisme , en somme "dcouper" le pouvoir dcisionnaire , le diluer pour mieux raigner : https://www.google.com/search?client...q=bureaucratie . Au mme titre que le fordisme ou le taylorisme ... 

Revenir  des choses plus simple et plus minimaliste permettrait d'avoir moins de problmes dans les administrations ...




> Le comportement de la police doit toujours tre proportionnel.


La qualification et la quantification de la "proportionnalit" est un exercice trs difficile. 




> Si une personne dit a un policier "tu es un encule", il est en droit de l interpeler, ou mme de revenir le chercher plus tard.


Cela s'appelle un outrage  agent : https://www.service-public.fr/partic...sdroits/F33322




> a devrait mme se finir par des excuses  froid et un simple rappel  la loi.


Amende ou travaux dintrt gnraux aussi  :;): 




> Le discours qui consiste  dire
> Oui mais il avait fait quelque chose d illgal... n est pas lgitime. 
> 
> C est bien la mise en danger des personnes ou des policiers qui justifie le recours  la violence. Rien d autre.
> A la rigueur le fait de commettre une destruction massive de bien ou un vol en flagrant dlit. Et encore a c est un choix de socit. Certains prfrent les liberts aux biens, d autres l inverse.
> 
> En aucune manire une socit dmocratique ne devrait accepter que la police doit doter de pouvoir trop important pour punir les citoyens. C est le rle de la justice, pas celui de la police.
> 
> Dfendre ou attaquer... C est toute la diffrence.


Comme autoriser et lgaliser la MMA : https://www.mouv.fr/sport/le-csa-aut...-france-364632 ... Donc maintenant on donne des "armes" d'attaques  n'importe qu'elle citoyen  . Oui oui la MMA est un mix d'art martiaux d'attaque et non de dfense contrairement au karat, aikido, judo et j'en passe ... Rvisez vos codes d'honneurs .

Quand dans le mme temps on attend que la police soit dsarme : https://linsoumission.fr/2020/06/23/...ent-melenchon/

On doit rire ou pleurer avec de telles conneries ?

Un policier devrait donc se passer de son arme de service (au risque de ne pas pouvoir neutraliser un assaillant arm), ou bien se passer de matraque et se faire passer  tabac : 

https://www.leparisien.fr/faits-dive...20-8339112.php
https://www.atlantico.fr/video/35942...s-manifestants

C'est moi ou l'on vient encore une fois  des situations de plus en plus illogiques ?




> Darmanin fait l inverse pour la plus grande honte de notre gouvernement.


Ah donc on devrait cracher sur des policiers qui se font renverser par des truands ?

https://www.ouest-france.fr/hauts-de...-ferme-7068689
https://www.paris-normandie.fr/actua...oto-FL17493402

----------


## ABCIWEB

> https://www.leparisien.fr/faits-dive...20-8339112.php
> https://www.atlantico.fr/video/35942...s-manifestants
> https://www.ouest-france.fr/hauts-de...-ferme-7068689
> https://www.paris-normandie.fr/actua...oto-FL17493402


C'est le discours du gouvernement et des syndicats de police d'extrme droite que tu reprends en boucle, mais des casseurs, des black blocs ou des chauffards, tu peux nous en montrer autant que tu veux, cela ne justifie en aucun cas les violences policires sur des manifestants pacifiques, des journalistes, ni l'affaire Michel Zecler.  Pas plus que l'article 24 de la loi de scurit globale.

----------


## Jipt

> Original comme terme "moinser" , je ne connaissais pas , pourtant cela existe bel et bien : https://fr.wiktionary.org/wiki/moinser . C'est le terme "liker" francis en somme .


Soyons prcis : C'est *l'inverse du* terme "liker"

----------


## virginieh

> Comme autoriser et lgaliser la MMA : https://www.mouv.fr/sport/le-csa-aut...-france-364632 ... Donc maintenant on donne des "armes" d'attaques  n'importe qu'elle citoyen  . Oui oui la MMA est un mix d'art martiaux d'attaque et non de dfense contrairement au karat, aikido, judo et j'en passe ... Rvisez vos codes d'honneurs .


Il y avait dj des club de boxe et des comptitions taient dj diffuses, a voulait dire qu'on avait dj des armes d'attaque ?
Je suis pas spcialiste, mais la MMA est sans doute plus violente, mais autoriser la pratique d'un sport c'est pas la mme chose que de vendre des fusil d'assaut quand mme.
J'aurais plus compar a aux censures appliques aux uvres de fiction qu'a de l'armement.

----------


## tanaka59

Bonsjour, 




> C'est le discours du gouvernement


Dans les liens des articles que tu recites, ce n'est pas un discours du gouvernement. C'est des constatations faites par les policiers eux mme sur le terrain. Ni affirmation ni discours .




> et des syndicats de police d'extrme droite


Qu'est ce qui te permet d'affirmer que les syndicats de police sont d'extrme droite ? Il peut y avoir des gens de gauche aussi ...




> cela ne justifie en aucun cas les violences policires sur des manifestants pacifiques, des journalistes, ni l'affaire Michel Zecler. Pas plus que l'article 24 de la loi de scurit globale.


Comme tout justiciable, les policiers en font partis. Pas de passe droit ... Des qu'on constate un ripoux/raciste/brebis galeuse, la justice se chargera d'eux. 




> Soyons prcis : C'est *l'inverse du* terme "liker"


Disliker est plus appropir.




> Il y avait dj des club de boxe et des comptitions taient dj diffuses, a voulait dire qu'on avait dj des armes d'attaque ?


Les arts martiaux et boxes dj pratiqus avant la lgalisation de la MMA , disposent dj d'un cadre juridique + code d'honneur .

> les boxes s'impirent des arts martiaux 
> les arts martiaux sont un moyen de dfense et non d'attaque (reprenez les codes d'honneurs venant du japon / chine / Core ) 
> les codes d'honneurs exigent un self contrle / de la courtoisie / du respect / de la maitrise entre chaque individu 
> port de protection obligatoire

Le parfait exemple de ce qu'il ne faut pas faire , c'est le boxeur VS crs durant une manif de gilet jaune ... Ici on est plus face  un boxeur , on est face  un mec qui fait du free fight ...   




> Je suis pas spcialiste, mais la MMA est sans doute plus violente


3 problmes de fond en MMA :

> pas de protection
> tous les coups sont permis
> par KO

Le KO fait tache ... car dangereux , voir potentiellement mortel ... Combien de troma crnien et j'en passe  cause de combat clandestin ?




> mais autoriser la pratique d'un sport c'est pas la mme chose que de vendre des fusil d'assaut quand mme.


Au dpart le free fight/MMA c'est des combats de rues ou dans des endroits dsaffects  labri des regards ... La rputation de ce "sport" est assez sulfureux car  la base ultraviolent vu que tout est permis sans protection ... Fut un temps il y avait mme des combats en cages ... C'est pour dire la mentalit qui rgne autour de ce sport.

Un poing peut tre mortel comme une balle. La MMA au vu de ces origines et "traditions" reste plus dangereuse que les autres sports de combat.




> J'aurais plus compar a aux censures appliques aux uvres de fiction qu'a de l'armement.


C'est vrai aussi que d'un point de vu "censure" on a affaire  quelque chose qui est un non sens. On censure des thmatiques historiques/culturelles par dogmatisme et on autorise se sport  la diffusion/pratique ... C'est assez illogique en effet.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Le comportement de la police doit toujours tre proportionnel.


C'est gnralement le cas.
Il y a peut-tre 2, 3 brebis galeuses dans la police, mais ce n'est pas reprsentatif de l'ensemble. Les policiers qui n'ont pas respects les rgles seront punis.




> Vous remarquerez que castaner avait commenc  dire quelques vrits sur le comportement abusif de la police...


Ce n'est pas "de la police" c'est "de certains policiers".
Il ne faut pas mettre tout le monde dans le mme panier. Pas d'amalgame.




> L'Italie , l'Espagne, la Grce ou le Portugal sont dj des pays surendetts et l'on ne fait que rejoindre le "club" un peu plus ... Ne rvons pas trop non plus vu "l'exceptionnalit de la situation actuelle".


Rien de nouveau donc.
a va juste plus vite, la dette publique franaise risque d'atteindre 200% du PIB dans peu d'annes.




> Avec ce gouvernement on peut encore s'attendre  de belles annonces / conneries encore ...


Heureusement il semblerait que le SARS-CoV-2 soit en train de disparaitre naturellement, donc avec un peu de chance la normalit devrait revenir en 2021 (plus de masque et le retour des festivals), mais vu comme le gouvernement est nul  chier, on sera peut-tre toujours confin en 2023.




> Donc maintenant on donne des "armes" d'attaques  n'importe qu'elle citoyen  . Oui oui la MMA est un mix d'art martiaux d'attaque et non de dfense contrairement au karat, aikido, judo et j'en passe ...


Mais n'importe quoi !!!  :8O:  :8O:  :8O: 
C'est trs bien que le MMA soit ENFIN reconnu en France.  :+1:  :+1:  :+1: 
C'est un sport, a n'arme personne. Avec ta logique on interdit les stands de tir et le biathlon
De toute faon que ce soit reconnu ou pas, il y a des gens qui font du MMA en France, c'est juste pas officiel. (donc plus dangereux)

Si tu veux des vrais raisons d'tre scandalis regarde a :











==========
Pour dissuader les Franais d'aller skier  l'tranger, le gouvernement veut instaurer une quarantaine au retour



> *La conclusion  en tirer, Monsieur, c'est que vous n'irez pas en Suisse.* Ce matin au micro de BFMTV, le premier ministre Jean Castex a rpt la volont du gouvernement d'interdire aux Franais de partir  l'tranger pour dvaler des pistes de ski. L'ide, c'est d'empcher les Franais d'aller se contaminer dans les stations de Suisse, a-t-il martel.
> 
> Pour parvenir  ses fins, *le gouvernement prvoit d'instaurer une quarantaine de sept jours pour les passagers de vhicules, franais ou trangers, qui reviendront de Suisse ou d'Espagne*, pays frontaliers o les stations de ski devraient rester ouvertes cet hiver. Ces contrles alatoires seront galement mis en place dans les aroports pour les vols en provenance des pays non frontaliers o les stations de ski devraient tre ouvertes, comme l'Autriche, *peu importe si les passagers ont t skier ou pas dans ces pays*. Des attestations professionnelles pourront toutefois tre prsentes pour se soustraire  cette quarantaine.


Aprs a se tente, toutes les frontires entre la France et la Suisse ne peuvent pas tre contrles par la douane Franaise en permanence.
Si tu te mets en plein dans une vague de frontalier qui rentrent du boulot, il y a moyen de passer entre les goutes, mais a coute cher si a passe pas.

=========
Ce qui est gnial quand tu n'es pas au pouvoir c'est que tu peux critiquer le gouvernement  fond :
Covid : un rapport parlementaire au vitriol dnonce la gestion "dfaillante" de la pandmie



> Les dputs LR ont point parmi leurs conclusions, une situation o *la France tait "mal prpare", souffrant d'un "pilotage dfaillant", de "lourdeurs administratives" allies  un "manque de dcentralisation" des prises de dcisions.*
> 
> Damien Abad a dnonc "*un manque d'anticipation, une sous-estimation du risque pandmique dans la hirarchie des menaces ces dernires annes*". "*Nous constatons aussi dans ce rapport une baisse des stocks stratgiques avec bien sr les masques, des messages contradictoires sur les masques qui ont considrablement affaibli les capacits de rsilience sanitaire, et des manques dans la politique de tests*", a-t-il numr. Le rapport critique galement la mise  l'cart de la mdecine de ville dans cette gestion. 
> 
> "*Il y a des mesures qui sont imposes de manire bureaucratique et parfois totalitaire, cest--dire avec lincapacit pour les oppositions, pour les corps intermdiaires, pour les prsidents de rgion dtre entendu et cout*", dnonait dans ce cadre le dput LR Guillaume Peltier, invit mercredi matin de LCI.
> 
> Le rapport, qui conclue  l'absence d'un pilote unique dans cette crise, propose notamment la suppression des actuelles Agences rgionales de sant (ARS) au profit d'agences dpartementales sous l'autorit des prfets. Il suggre en outre de crer un ministre charg de "la prparation et l'anticipation des crises" afin de prvenir de nouvelles pandmies.


===========
Peut-tre que certains ne seront pas d'accord  100% avec les propos d'Eric Zemmour  ::ptdr::  :



> https://twitter.com/BalanceTonMedia/...79954571554817
>  Ce Michel Zecler nest pas un perdreau de l'anne. On dcouvre quil a plusieurs dlits et annes de prison  son actif 
> 
>  Je dteste ce lynchage de 3 pauvres garons qui doivent tre effondrs, qui vont perdre leur boulot et tre condamns

----------


## halaster08

> Comme tout justiciable, les policiers en font partis. Pas de passe droit ... Des qu'on constate un ripoux/raciste/brebis galeuse, la justice se chargera d'eux.


Ou pas, puisque contrairement au justiciable lambda le policier est asserment, donc sa parole fait foi devant un tribunal et c'est  toi de prouv qu'il ment, d'o l'utilit des images !

----------


## pmithrandir

Quand les comportements sont punis et marginaliss... ils sont les comportements de certains policiers.

Au moment o la profession dcide de protger ses brebis galeuses... on parle alors de problme systmique qui englobe toute la profession.

Tout le monde sait que 100% des policiers ne peuvent tre exemplaires.

Mais les 0.1% doivent tre carts et punis sinon les 99.9% deviennent complices.

----------


## tanaka59

Bonjour, 

Encore une qu'on ne revera plus : l'ancien prsident de la Rpublique Valry Giscard d'Estaing est mort : https://www.lefigaro.fr/politique/l-...-mort-20201202

----------


## ABCIWEB

> Il y a peut-tre 2, 3 brebis galeuses dans la police, mais ce n'est pas reprsentatif de l'ensemble. Les policiers qui n'ont pas respects les rgles seront punis.


S'il n'taient que 2 ou 3 et qu'ils taient punis, comment expliques tu le fait que a dure depuis plus de 2 ans ?

----------


## Jon Shannow

C'est marrant de constater que, dans les derniers posts de ce fil, il y a des interventions intressantes, qui ne font que quelques lignes, et des interventions avec plein de citations qui font des pages, compltement inintressantes.

Le troll est ainsi facile  reprer...  ::mouarf::

----------


## Ryu2000

> Mais les 0.1% doivent tre carts et punis sinon les 99.9% deviennent complices.


On dirait que c'est le cas. Il faut laisser la justice faire son travail et en rgle gnrale elle est extrmement lente. 

- Toulouse: un policier condamn  quatre mois de prison avec sursis, sur la base dune vido (Il avait asperg de gaz lacrymogne un ttraplgique)
- Un policier condamn  huit mois de prison avec sursis pour avoir frapp des  gilets jaunes  (Un coup de pied au visage et un coup de matraque  la tte)
- Strasbourg : un policier condamn  quinze mois de prison ferme pour des actes d'une  brutalit  rare (des violences commises sur un jeune homme de 18 ans)
- Deux policiers condamns  trois ans de prison, dont un avec sursis, pour avoir frapp un jeune (pour avoir frapp un adolescent en fvrier 2018)




> S'il n'taient que 2 ou 3 et qu'ils taient punis, comment expliques tu le fait que a dure depuis plus de 2 ans ?


2 ou 3, c'est un figure de style (un peu comme une litote).
Il y a toujours eu des bavures, a n'a pas commenc en 2018...

Il y a toute une page Wikipedia :
Violence policire en France - Recensements non officiels



> Basta! recense 676 morts  la suite dinterventions policires ou du fait dun agent des forces de lordre sur une priode de 43 ans allant de janvier 1977 jusqu' dcembre 2019.


Mais en rgle gnral si tu n'embtes pas les policiers, ils ne viennent pas t'embter.
Ce dput LREM a peur de la police



> Le dput LREM Sad Ahamada a en tout cas formul le mme conseil  son fils : *faire trs attention lorsquil est contrl par la police*.


Enfin bref, il semblerait que l'histoire du producteur tabass soit prise au srieux :
Producteur tabass  Paris : La dtention provisoire des policiers, une mesure rarissime

=========
a ne fait ragir personne ici l'histoire des franais qui n'ont pas le droit d'aller en Suisse ?
Dans les mdias mainstream a fait du bruit :
Pour dissuader d'aller skier en Suisse, Macron et Castex tout schuss vers l'absurdie



> Mais comme on ne peut plus rire de tout, cest un sketch pas drle auquel se livre lexcutif, o se croisent communication politique, bras de fer diplomatique et non-sens technocratique. On avait eu la grande roue de Lille, qui pourra tourner mais sans passagers et lhorodatage des billets de cinma qui vaudront laissez-passer  partir du 15 dcembre.


Les Eurockennes prend des risques :
Les Eurockennes 2021 dvoilent leur programmation, malgr l'incertitude
Le festival a dj perdu de l'argent en 2020, si en Juillet 2021 le gouvernement continu d'interdire les festivals, a va mal finir.

----------


## pmithrandir

Ryu, en gnral, les policiers depuis des annes (a peu prs depuis les annes sarko) ne sont pas inquit aprs des bourdes.
Ils continuent  travailler presque quelque soit la gravit des faits, au mme poste.
La plupart des problmes sont passs sous silence ou minimis.

Les peines sont trs basses ou inexistantes... la justice ayant besoin de la police pour effectuer ses oprations, ils ne peuvent.

Pour moi, un citoyen donne un coup de poing a un autre, c'est du surci, puis du ferme aprs rcidive.
Un policier, ca devrait etre des peines plus forte, car ils sont forms et qu'ils ont un pouvoir plus important. Donc, l'encadrement doit tre plus fort. Et on devrait ajouter un blme professionnel a la mesure du problme.
Un commissaire qui fait un croche pied n'a pas a avoir une position managriale. ou pas avant un sacr traitement psy.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Pour moi, un citoyen donne un coup de poing a un autre, c'est du surci, puis du ferme aprs rcidive.


En ralit ce n'est pas a du tout, il y a des dlinquants qui ont enchain des dizaines de vol avec violence et qui ont fait peu voir pas de prison ferme.
D'ailleurs a fruste plein de policiers d'attraper en boucle les mmes personnes, parce que la justice n'arrte pas de les librer.

Un dlinquant multircidiviste de 14 ans dfie la justice



> L'adolescent cumule une trentaine d'agressions au compteur. Police et justice sont dsarmes face  celui qu'on surnomme la terreur de Limoges.
> (...)
> Depuis ses 12 ans, il enrichit son triste palmars  coups d'agression et de vols  main arme. A 13 ans, son nom apparaissait dj dans une soixantaine de procdures et il avait dj fait une vingtaine de victimes.


Lyon : un dlinquant multircidiviste blesse deux policiers



> En dpit de son jeune ge, 20 ans, un lyonnais aux *76 antcdents judiciaires* s'en est violemment pris  des policiers qui tentaient de l'interpeller, en percutant leur vhicule et blessant deux fonctionnaires. Ayant pris la fuite, il a finalement t identifi et crou en attente de jugement.


Le motard de Villeneuve-la-Garenne est un dlinquant multircidiviste condamn 14 fois



> Il a t condamn  14 reprises notamment pour infractions  la lgislation sur les stupfiants, refus dobtemprer, violences aggraves, extorsion, et plusieurs fois incarcr.
> 
> Selon le parquet, il a t verbalis trois fois pour non-respect du confinement et est sous contrle judiciaire depuis le 16 mars pour menaces de mort avec un hachoir.

----------


## halaster08

> Ryu, en gnral, les policiers depuis des annes (a peu prs depuis les annes sarko) ne sont pas inquit aprs des bourdes.


C'est mme pire depuis Macron, puisque de nombreux policiers qui ont t mis en cause dans des actes de violences au moment des gilets jaunes ont t promus/dcor

----------


## Ryu2000

> ont t promus/dcor


Non mais l ce n'est pas pareil, a vient des ordres. (le gouvernement ne peut pas punir un policier qui a fait ce qu'on lui a demand, au contraire il doit le dcorer)
Quasiment toutes les utilisations de gaz lacrymogne, tous les tirs de LBD, toutes les charges, venaient d'en haut. (et il y a des liens entre le gouvernement et la justice, c'est pour a qu'il n'y a pas beaucoup de condamnations)
Cela dit, il y a quand mme des policiers qui ont t jugs :
Prison avec sursis pour un policier aprs des violences contre des Gilets jaunes  Paris



> *Il est le troisime policier  comparatre devant la justice pour des violences  l'encontre des Gilets jaunes*. En dcembre, deux CRS avaient t les premiers policiers condamns en France pour des violences lors d'un rassemblement des Gilets jaunes, le 1er mai  Paris.


L il semblerait que le gouvernement flicite ceux qui ont suivi les ordres illgaux :
Castaner dcore dune mdaille certains policiers souponns de violences contre des  gilets jaunes 

Mais parfois le gouvernement est trs fch aprs un policier :
Agression de Michel Zecler : Emmanuel Macron dnonce des images qui  nous font honte  et demande  une police exemplaire 
Il y a 2 catgories de violences policires :
- quand a vient des ordres, les policiers ont le soutient du gouvernement et d'une partie de la justice (le policier n'est pas responsable car il ne fait que suivre les ordres)
- quand a ne vient pas des ordres le gouvernement est scandalis

Si un jour on retrouve nos liberts, il y aura certainement des grosses manifestations, on verra si la police sera aussi violente qu'au moment des gilets jaunes ou pas.
Comme le gouvernement voulait tuer le mouvement des gilets jaunes il a utilis une stratgie en plusieurs points :
- Pousser  bout les manifestants pour qu'ils craquent et qu'ils rpondent aux provocations de la police,  ce moment l BFM TV filmait les manifestant violent
- Laisser passer les antifas et les blackblocs pour qu'il y ait un maximum de casse, afin que BFM TV puisse faire l'amalgame entre manifestants et casseurs
- Faire des blesss
Plein de gens se sont dit "les gilets jaunes sont violent car ils attaquent des policiers, en plus ce sont des casseurs" et d'autres ce sont dit "je manifesterais bien, mais je n'ai pas envie de perdre un il".

----------


## tanaka59

Bonjour, 




> a ne fait ragir personne ici l'histoire des franais qui n'ont pas le droit d'aller en Suisse ?
> 
> Dans les mdias mainstream a fait du bruit : Pour dissuader d'aller skier en Suisse, Macron et Castex tout schuss vers l'absurdie


A croire que chaque pays voisin de la France va avoir droit chacun son tour a tre e***de par elle ...

En juin/septembre c'tait avec la Belgique et le Luxembourg
En octobre avec les Espagnols et Italiens pour l'histoire des migrants
Maintenant les Suisses et Andorre avec l'histoires des stations de sports d'hivers
En janvier c'est au tour du UK/GB avec le Brexit ?

En ce moment il y a plein de pays ou les franais sont persona non grata ... Aussi bien en Europe qu'au niveau mondial.




> https://www.lesechos.fr/industrie-se...sagers-1267719


Tiens dans le mme registre le patron de la quantas aimerait que les voyageurs soient vaccins pour venir en Australie et NZ. Au vu des politiques sanitaires trs strictes en Australie en tant normale, et en suivant cette logique, je trouverai normal que pour reprendre ne serait ce que les "grands voyages internationaux" on se face vaccin. 

Ne revons pas l'ouverture des frontires au niveau mondiale ne va pas se faire d'un coup d'un seul.

Certains pays sont hyper dpendant du tourisme, comme des familles peuvent tre parpilles aux 4 coin du monde. 

Appliquer la quarantaine au principe du voyage de masse c'est juste contraire " la logique". Soit on se fait vacciner , soit on reste dans ses frontires interieurs ... Il y aura des cas ou le vaccin sera obligatoire.

----------


## Cincinnatus

> Non mais l ce n'est pas pareil, a vient des ordres. (le gouvernement ne peut pas punir un policier qui a fait ce qu'on lui a demand, au contraire il doit le dcorer)
> Quasiment toutes les utilisations de gaz lacrymogne, tous les tirs de LBD, toutes les charges, venaient d'en haut. (et il y a des liens entre le gouvernement et la justice, c'est pour a qu'il n'y a pas beaucoup de condamnations)
> Cela dit, il y a quand mme des policiers qui ont t jugs :
> Prison avec sursis pour un policier aprs des violences contre des Gilets jaunes  Paris
> 
> 
> Mais parfois le gouvernement est trs fch aprs un policier :
> Agression de Michel Zecler : Emmanuel Macron dnonce des images qui  nous font honte  et demande  une police exemplaire 
> Il y a 2 catgories de violences policires :
> ...


Bon, tu te rends compte de tes incohrences ? 
- le gouvernement "doit dcorer" ? On dcore les hros, pas ceux qui font le boulot. Sinon, il faudrait des tonnes de mdailles. Et si les ordres ont conduit  des mutilations, il s'agit peut-tre d'ordres illgaux, que personne ne doit suivre. Et pour lesquels personne ne mrite de dcoration.
- "le gouvernement est trs fch" : pas le gouvernement, Macron. Et ce qui l'indispose, est-ce que ce sont les faits (agression, faux et usage de faux, ...) ou "les images" ? Putain, les gars, cassez la gueule  qui vous voulez, mais attention, hein, pas de preuve !
- des policiers jugs : et qui s'en sortent bien. Qui aurait eu uniquement du sursis aprs avoir dmoli deux hommes menotts et ne prsentant ni risque ni capacit de dfense ? un flic, pas un citoyen. Et encore, c'tait film. Sinon...

Tes logorrhes pour dfendre des actes inqualifiables (et les immondices de Zemmour) : tu es de CNews ou quoi ?

----------


## Ryu2000

> A croire que chaque pays voisin de la France.


La France n'est pas la seule  dconseiller  son peuple d'aller dans d'autres pays :
Stations de ski. Quels pays d'Europe ont dcid de les fermer cet hiver  cause du Covid-19 ?



> *LAllemagne devra tenter de dissuader ses ressortissants de se rendre sur les pistes autrichiennes*, en leur imposant une quarantaine de 10 jours  leur retour. LAutriche, toujours considr comme un territoire  risque, est en confinement jusquau 7 dcembre. La fermeture des stations autrichiennes nest pour le moment pas confirme mais sous la pression des voisins, pourrait, selon une info du Guardian, sofficialiser trs rapidement.


Coronavirus : l'Allemagne veut que l'UE interdise tous les sjours de ski jusqu'au 10 janvier

----------


## ABCIWEB

> C'est marrant de constater que, dans les derniers posts de ce fil, il y a des interventions intressantes, qui ne font que quelques lignes, et des interventions avec plein de citations qui font des pages, compltement inintressantes.
> 
> Le troll est ainsi facile  reprer...


Oui, c'est le culte de la langue de bois... En mme temps c'est reprsentatif de Macron et de son gouvernement puisque ce sont les mmes euphmismes pour nier la ralit et la mme multiplication de hors sujets pour faire diversion. Les petits perfides prennent exemple sur les plus grands, et sans surprise, leurs rponses sont tout aussi minables. Ces petites marionnettes sont le reflet du grand guignol qui les anime. 

Mais parlons plutt de personnes plus courageuses et plus rflchies. Hommage  Alexandre Langlois, policier qui a prsent sa dmission, cur par la loi sur la scurit globale.  




> Lorsque je me suis engag dans la Police nationale, javais  lesprit deux maximes de Jean-Jacques Rousseau :  Il ny a que la force de ltat qui fasse la libert de ses membres  et dautre part  que seule lobissance  la loi que lon sest prescrite est libert . Or, aujourdhui, je constate quil nest plus question pour le peuple dobir aux lois auxquelles il a lui-mme consenti et que le rle de sa police nest plus de protger ses liberts, mais plutt de toutes les annihiler, comme le ferait le plus vil des oppresseurs.
> ...
> "Cette loi est coeurante car on prtend que c'est pour la protection des policiers. Or,  l'heure actuelle, il y a des lois qui nous protgent plus que celle-l, en cas de harclement, menaces de morts." Pour le harclement, cela peut aller jusqu' 2 ans ferme, pour les menaces, jusqu' 5 ans. Il voque d'autres biais dans cette loi : l'attribution de missions de la police nationale  des entreprises de scurit. "La police a une culture de l'intrt gnral, les entreprises de scurit elles y voient un intrt financier." 
> 
> *Se servir de la souffrance dans la police*
> 
> Alexandre dnonce l'hypocrisie du gouvernement qui met en avant la mort de policiers pour dfendre cette loi, comme le couple de Magnanville en 2016. "S'ils sont morts ce n'est pas parce que leur image circulait partout, c'est parce que leurs noms ont fuit aprs une erreur d'un syndicat et du ministre." "Le gouvernement prtend aussi que la premire cause de suicide au sein de la police, c'est cette visibilit sur les rseaux sociaux, alors que c'est le management en interne. La seule rponse qu'on aura eu c'est un numro vert."
> 
> Il note : "La police aussi se sert d'images, sans sanctions notamment sur leur dure de conservation et sur le but de leur utilisation."
> ...

----------


## Ryu2000

> Alexandre Langlois


Ah mais je le connais bien lui !  ::heart::  
C'tait le secrtaire gnral du syndicat policier Vigi.
















Cette vido est trs intressante :



=============================
Il y a un tweet de la France  l'ONU avec Macron qui parle :



> https://twitter.com/franceonu/status...68630466572288
> La pandmie ne doit pas servir de prtexte
> 
> - aux restrictions de lespace de la soc. civile
> - au recul de lEtat de droit
> - aux atteintes  la libert dexpression
> -  la dtention arbitraire dopposants
> -  une remise en cause de la lutte contre les violences faites aux femmes

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Mais parlons plutt de personnes plus courageuses et plus rflchies. Hommage  Alexandre Langlois, policier qui a prsent sa dmission, cur par la loi sur la scurit globale.


Le problme c'est que si les types bien, comme celui-ci, dmissionnent, il ne va rester dans la police que les massacreurs, les ttes brles, les fachos (d'Alliance), ... Bref, les ripoux qui ne pensent qu' cogner (en fait, ils ne pensent mme pas) ! ::aie::

----------


## tanaka59

Bonjour, 




> Oui, c'est le culte de la langue de bois... En mme temps c'est reprsentatif de Macron et de son gouvernement puisque ce sont les mmes euphmismes pour nier la ralit et la mme multiplication de hors sujets pour faire diversion.


Tu fais preuve d'une veritable mauvaise fois. 

Et oui en France nous avons :

Un mille feuille administratif qui a largement montr ces drivs avec son lot de situation absurde/kafkaien/ubuesque/aberrante. Par facilit on sanctionne le franais lambda (aussi pour la politique du chiffre). 

Je vous conseille cet article de marianne : https://www.marianne.net/societe/pol...e-des-pv-covid

A cause des carences et de l'incurie de l'tat c'est le citoyen lambda qui en paye les consquences . C'est tout bonnement scandaleux.

En Kafkaie/Ubuie/Absurdie macron et castex sont les rois ... Avec ce gouvernement on peut s'attendre  tout et n'importe quoi.




> Les petits perfides prennent exemple sur les plus grands, et sans surprise, leurs rponses sont tout aussi minables. Ces petites marionnettes sont rvlatrices du grand guignol qui les anime.


Macron a surtout aggrav le fonctionnement de la machine. A coup de libralisation  outrance et de complexification du mille feuille ...

Il y a urgence  simplifier. Il est tout a fait possible de simplifier sans dtruire .

Comment expliques tu chez nos voisins les services publiques fonctionnent mieux ? C'est bien du  un manque de rforme en France ... 

Si pour toi simplifier et rformer = soutenir macron , tu fais entirement fausse route ... 

Il est tout  fait possible de simplifier le fonctionnement, sans pour autant libraliser  outrance.

Exemple simplifier le fonctionnement de la scu en fusionnant CPAM+42 rgimes ne veut pas dire brader  Axa les activits . Je suis pour un rgime unique et contre la privatisation  Axa ...
Autre exemple, je suis pour une simplification de ple emploi et contre le modle anglo-saxon qu'on essaye de nous imposer en France, la bas les institutions sont prives ...

Je peux te sortir des centaines d'exemples de la sorte ... 

Un conseil, vites de penser que ceux qui ne pensent pas comme toi sont pro macron ... tu vois bien que ton raisonnement ne tiens pas.

----------


## ABCIWEB

> Un mille feuille administratif qui a largement montr ces drivs avec son lot de situation...
> 
> Il y a urgence  simplifier. Il est tout a fait possible de simplifier sans dtruire.
> 
> Il est tout  fait possible de simplifier le fonctionnement, sans pour autant libraliser  outrance.
> ....
> Un conseil, vites de penser que ceux qui ne pensent pas comme toi sont pro macron ... tu vois bien que ton raisonnement ne tiens pas.


Ce que je vois c'est que tu es totalement hors sujet car cela n'a strictement rien  voir avec l'actualit politique actuelle. Rien ne t'empche d'ouvrir un nouveau sujet pour parler de ton dada administratif, mais ton insistance pour traiter ici et maintenant un sujet qui n'a aucun rapport avec l'actualit est une grossire manuvre de diversion pour viter de parler des choses qui fchent.

Et les choses qui fchent c'est que nous sommes dans une priode critique pour la dmocratie, pour le droit de manifester sans avoir  craindre des bavures policires encourages par le gouvernement qui veut maintenant les occulter. L'urgence ce n'est pas le millefeuille administratif, mais d'informer sur ce qui se passe actuellement. 

L'actualit c'est encore hier des experts indpendants de l'ONU qui demandent  la France de rviser sa proposition de loi sur la scurit globale.



> La proposition de loi franaise controverse sur la scurit globale semble incompatible avec le droit international des droits de l'homme et devrait tre rvise en profondeur, ont dclar jeudi des experts indpendants des droits de l'homme des Nations Unies.
> ...
> 
> Selon eux,  la simple rcriture de l'article 24 ne rsoudra pas ses dfauts et cette disposition n'est certainement pas la seule dans la proposition de loi qui porte atteinte aux droits de l'homme .
> 
> *Implications pour le droit  la vie prive
> *
>  Ces incidents constituent des rappels incontestables du fait que les images vido des abus policiers captes par le public jouent un rle essentiel dans la surveillance des institutions publiques, ce qui est fondamental pour l'tat de droit , ont dclar les experts.
> 
>  Parmi les nombreuses autres dispositions de la proposition de loi qui pourraient limiter les droits de l'homme, l'article 22 autorisant l'utilisation de drones de surveillance au nom de la scurit et de la lutte contre le terrorisme permettrait une surveillance tendue, en particulier des manifestants. Cela aura de graves implications pour le droit  la vie prive, la libert de runion pacifique et la libert d'expression dans le pays - ainsi que dans tout autre pays qui pourrait s'inspirer de cette lgislation , ont-ils ajout.


Macron est un danger public, les violences policires assumes et revendiques depuis plus de deux ans montrent son vrai visage, et l'urgence c'est d'aller manifester demain pour viter de faire encore un pas de plus et peut-tre dcisif vers le fascisme.

----------


## Invit

> Macron est un danger public, les violences policires assumes et revendiques depuis plus de deux ans montrent son vrai visage, et l'urgence c'est d'aller manifester demain pour viter de faire encore un pas de plus et peut-tre dcisif vers le fascisme.


Ca alors ! Un bourgeois qui a fait l'ENA puis banquier d'affaire chez Rothschild et qui fait passer le peuple aprs ses potes de "l'lite" ? Mais quelle suprise de voir enfin "son vrai visage" ! On ne pouvait pas du tout s'y attendre avant de l'lire...

----------


## tanaka59

Bonsoir, 




> Ce que je vois c'est que tu es totalement hors sujet car cela n'a strictement rien  voir avec l'actualit politique actuelle.


Les nombreuses prises de positions de tous bords politique pour dnoncer la bureaucratie et mille feuille administratif franais, par la classe politique franaises ne sont pas de la politique ?  ::ptdr::   ::mouarf:: 

Quelques exemples :

Cela vient de Ruffin un LFI (extrme gauche) : https://www.lepoint.fr/politique/ruf...2403727_20.php , pour viter les situations aberrantes de fuite de capitaux ou encore " l'open barit " des frontires europennes. Celui ci vient de percuter que c'est  l'chelle de Schengen que l'on doit jouer.
Lepen : https://www.europe1.fr/politique/con...le-pen-4001617
Maire de Canne : https://www.lefigaro.fr/vox/politiqu...caise-20201114

Cherches les termes absurdie, absurdistan , folie bureaucratique ... Tu va tre servi 




> Rien ne t'empche d'ouvrir un nouveau sujet pour parler de ton dada administratif, mais ton insistance pour traiter ici et maintenant un sujet qui n'a aucun rapport avec l'actualit est une grossire manuvre de diversion pour viter de parler des choses qui fchent.


On est sur un sujet politique, pourquoi se priver d'en parler ici ...

Tiens oui , j'avais dj l'ide depuis quelques d'un post sur le sujet et il y a / aura beaucoup  dire. 




> Et les choses qui fchent c'est que nous sommes dans une priode critique pour la dmocratie, pour le droit de manifester


Je te l'accorde on est face  une situation ubuesque. On entasse les gens dans les trains et TC confins et on interdit les manifestations mme avec la distanciation sociale  ::mouarf:: 




> L'urgence ce n'est pas le millefeuille administratif, mais d'informer sur ce qui se passe actuellement.


C'est surtout de rformer en profondeur cette bureaucratie  ::mouarf::   ::ptdr::  .

Tu n'as jamais t confront  une situation dnu de bon sens avec l'administration on dirait ... 




> Macron est un danger public


Je suis entirement d'accord. 




> l'urgence c'est d'aller manifester demain pour viter de faire encore un pas de plus et peut-tre dcisif vers le fascisme.


Une bureaucratie infantilisante et autoritaire totalitaire et une bureaucratie stalinienne  ::aie:: 

---

Tiens les banques veulent taxer les comptes courant a cause de la surpargne : https://www.moneyvox.fr/banque/actua...r-votre-banque . Une fois de plus le consommateur est le dindon de la farce ...  ::?:

----------


## ABCIWEB

> Ca alors ! Un bourgeois qui a fait l'ENA puis banquier d'affaire chez Rothschild et qui fait passer le peuple aprs ses potes de "l'lite" ? Mais quelle suprise de voir enfin "son vrai visage" ! On ne pouvait pas du tout s'y attendre avant de l'lire...


Qu'il soit ultralibral et se foute de la gueule du peuple ce n'est pas nouveau, j'en parlais dj il y a plus de trois ans, par exemple ici ou l pour tre encore plus difiant. Je n'ai donc pas pris part  la supercherie du second tour, par contre ceux qui ont soi-disant "vot utile" ne s'attendaient peut-tre pas  promouvoir le fascisme pour lutter contre le nationalisme. Ce sont les deux faces d'une mme pice, mme si l'un est plus habile et fait plus prsentable que l'autre, mais au final les migrants sont tout aussi matraqus en mme temps que les journalistes et les franais de couleur et plus globalement les franais d'origine trangre. 

Et en mme temps, la loi de scurit globale qui alarme tous les dfenseurs des droits de l'homme et les syndicats de journalistes. Lois et violences qui font suite aux violences policires des deux annes prcdentes. Alors oui, pour ceux qui en doutaient encore, cela permet de voir son vrai visage, il n'est pas simplement de droite, c'est un extrmiste dangereux. Un extrmiste prt  tout qui nomme un Darmanin accus de viol comme ministre de l'intrieur simplement pour s'assurer du soutien de son lectorat, alors qu'en dbut de mandat il avait cart Bayrou  cause dune enqute sur les comptes du MoDem. Un viol est sans doute moins grave. Passons sur son soutien sans faille  son pote Benalla, et ses petites phrases sur les gens qui ne sont rien. 

Cela fait beaucoup pour un gus qui disait vouloir redonner confiance dans la vie politique. Alors quand on dit que tous les policiers ne se valent pas, il faut tre juste et dire que tous les narques et tous les banquiers ne se valent pas non plus. L nous avons affaire  un spcimen particulirement nuisible, et j'ai la faiblesse de penser que ceux qui ont vot pour lui ne prvoyaient pas tous un tel dsastre. Et ce n'est pas fini, d'o la ncessit de se mobiliser.

----------


## Ryu2000

Parfois certains membres du gouvernement sont rigolo, par exemple Jean Castex dans cet extrait :
https://twitter.com/sonjoachim/statu...16749329833984
a le rend humain je trouve. On peut s'identifier  lui  ce moment l.




> Un mille feuille administratif qui a largement montr ces drivs avec son lot de situation absurde


Je pense que tout le monde est d'accord  ce sujet. Effectivement ce serait bien de simplifier l'administration. Il doit y avoir moyen de faire quelque chose de plus lger et de plus efficace.
Mais a c'est un truc qui est vrai depuis des dcennies et des dcennies. Ce n'est pas l'urgence du moment.
En ce moment le problme qui est de trs loin le numro 1 c'est la crise conomique d aux confinements et aux restrictions, avec l'tat qui s'endette  une vitesse folle pour maintenir en vie artificiellement en vie des entreprises qui feront faillites. a nous met dans la merde pour des gnrations. Je ne sais pas comment vont faire les gnrations futures, il n'y aura pas de boulot et il y aura une dette colossale  rembourser.

En plus on dirait qu'il va bientt y avoir des drives autoritaires, donc a craint comme priode.




> Macron a surtout aggrav le fonctionnement de la machine.


Au final c'est toujours la mme ligne UE/PS/UMP. Lui ou un autre, c'est toujours pourri de toute faon
Il est peut-tre un peu plus nergique que Sarkozy et Hollande mais il est autant union-europen qu'eux.




> Ca alors ! Un bourgeois qui a fait l'ENA puis banquier d'affaire chez Rothschild


Ouais enfin "banquier d'affaire" a sonne comme un gros titre, mais son job consistait  faire se rencontrer 2 personnes.




> On est sur un sujet politique, pourquoi se priver d'en parler ici ...


Parce que c'est une situation qui est la mme depuis trs longtemps et aujourd'hui il y a des vnements plus rcent qui clipsent a.

=======
Edit :
Apparemment Macron a des fans :



> https://twitter.com/bayrou/status/1334581757434277889
> Il y a aujourdhui un Prsident de la Rpublique qui a repris lidal de Valry Giscard dEstaing. Emmanuel Macron a montr en 2017 que cette majorit centrale, ce dpassement des affrontements entre la droite et la gauche, existe bien.  #JT20H

----------


## Ryu2000

a parle beaucoup des violences policires et des violences des casseurs dans les mdias en ce moment.
Le gnral de Villiers dit craindre "une guerre civile" en cette priode de crise



> Dans ce livre justement, Pierre de Villiers assure qu'il y a une demande croissante d'autorit de la part des Franais : "Tout devient tellement chaotique que les gens ressentent ce besoin, rclament de l'autorit. Dans les cits, c'est ce qui me frappe. Dans l'arme, j'ai command des Franais venus de partout, beaucoup des cits. J'ai trouv intressant d'aller les voir chez eux.  ma grande surprise, aux Mureaux, ils m'ont dit : 'Mon gnral, vous on vous respecte.'"
> 
> Dans un autre extrait de son ouvrage, Pierre de Villiers dit galement craindre une guerre civile  cause de tous ces bouleversements actuels : "On est dans une drle de priode, qui n'est en fait pas drle du tout, comme l'tait la 'drle de guerre' (...) *Ma crainte, c'est la guerre civile*. Quand on dcapite un prof devant un collge ou qu'on assassine trois personnes venues prier dans une glise"


Le traitement mdiatique des black blocs  chang, ils ne sont plus vu comme des gentils manifestant pacifique, maintenant ce sont des casseurs (ce qui colle beaucoup plus  la ralit).
Comment les "Black Blocs" chappent-ils aux interpellations ?



> En guise "d'armes", ces individus en noir font l aussi preuve d'imagination. Ils rcuprent ce qu'ils trouvent sur la chausse afin de ne pas se faire reprer lors de contrles prventifs. Une scne, assez simple aux premiers abords, illustre leur bonne organisation : un Black Bloc dpose deux gros cailloux sur un muret. Quelques minutes plus tard, un deuxime individu vient chercher la premire pierre suivie d'une troisime personne qui rcupre la dernire. Pas un mot ne sera chang entre les diffrents individus.


Violences policires : En utilisant cette expression Emmanuel Macron a  lch  les forces de lordre pense Xavier Bertrand



> Xavier Bertrand, le prsident ex-LR de la rgion Hauts-de-France, a dnonc dimanche la  faute  qui  nest pas pardonnable  dEmmanuel Macron qui a, selon lui,  lch les forces de lordre  en acceptant de parler de  violences policires . Le prsident de la Rpublique a reconnu vendredi quil existait  des violences par des policiers , expression quil a dit prfrer  celle de   violences policires , qui est selon lui devenue  un slogan .
> 
>  Je nai pas de problme  rpter le terme de violences policires, mais je le dconstruis , car  cest devenu un slogan pour des gens qui ont un projet politique.* Il y a des policiers qui sont violents  et  quil faut sanctionner ,* a-t-il dit sur le mdia en ligne Brut, faisant notamment rfrence  lagression dun producteur noir par plusieurs policiers.  Je suis choqu que le prsident de la Rpublique reprenne ce propos , a critiqu sur France 3 le possible candidat de la droite  la prsidentielle de 2022.


 Violences policires . Ciotti veut que Macron sexcuse



> Jai t trs choqu par ces dclarations, je crois que cest une faute, cest une faute  lgard des policiers quil a blesss, ils sont, ce matin, trs en colre, ils sont humilis, mais cest une faute aussi  lgard du pays, le prsident de la Rpublique, il doit rassembler, il doit protger la socit , a dplor sur France 2 le dput LR.
> 
> Je demande solennellement au prsident de la Rpublique, parce quil a commis cette faute, de retirer ses propos, de sexcuser vis--vis des policiers, a-t-il ajout.


Pure ils prennent cher les policiers :
MANIFESTATIONS "SCURIT GLOBALE": 95 INTERPELLATIONS EN FRANCE, 67 POLICIERS ET GENDARMES BLESSS



> Entre les voitures incendies, le mobilier urbain saccag et les vitrines endommages, un manifestant a t grivement bless  la main, 
> 
> un autre a t touch au front et un journaliste  la jambe. Du ct des forces de l'ordre - prsentes en nombre pour encadrer la manifestation - 67 policiers et gendarmes ont t blesss, et un pompier a reu des projectiles.


Au moins on parle d'autre chose que du confinement et des faillites  venir.

----------


## ABCIWEB

Salut,

Et une couche de plus dans la faschosphre avec un dcret du 2 dcembre qui prvoit donc dsormais que  sont autoriss, pour les seules fins et dans le strict respect des conditions dfinies  la prsente section, la collecte, la conservation et le traitement de donnes (...) relatives (...)  des opinions politiques, des convictions philosophiques, religieuses ou une appartenance syndicale . *Jusquici, ctaient les activits  politiques, militantes, syndicales, religieuses  qui pouvaient tre documentes dans les fichiers de police et de gendarmerie.  Maintenant, les opinions suffisent , sest alarme la militante des liberts Anne-Sophie Simpere sur Twitter.*

D'autres articles sur le sujet ici ou l. Mais chut ! tout ce que vous direz ou filmerez pourra dsormais tre retenu contre vous. Le Pen en rvait, Macron et Darmanin l'ont fait.

----------


## tanaka59

Bonjour, 




> Salut,
> 
> Et une couche de plus dans la faschosphre avec un dcret du 2 dcembre qui prvoit donc dsormais que  sont autoriss, pour les seules fins et dans le strict respect des conditions dfinies  la prsente section, la collecte, la conservation et le traitement de donnes (...) relatives (...)  des opinions politiques, des convictions philosophiques, religieuses ou une appartenance syndicale . *Jusquici, ctaient les activits  politiques, militantes, syndicales, religieuses  qui pouvaient tre documentes dans les fichiers de police et de gendarmerie.  Maintenant, les opinions suffisent , sest alarme la militante des liberts Anne-Sophie Simpere sur Twitter.*
> 
> D'autres articles sur le sujet ici ou l. Mais chut ! tout ce vous direz ou filmerez pourra dsormais se retourner contre vous. Le Pen en rvait, Macron et Darmanin l'ont fait.


La ou cela devient inquitant et dangereux avec ce type de mesure c'est avec internet. Les nombreux exemples de faux positifs dj expliqus avec Facebook. Un commerant ou un particulier pourrait se retrouver "fich"  tord. 

Exemple bien concret, une association culturelle qui a une thmatique historique sur 39-45. Une personne porte plainte car un visuel la choc de trop sur un page Facebook, c'est l'association, un membre ou son directeur qui se retrouverait fich pour incitation  la haine ?

Un commentaire jug "trop" sexiste par une association de fministe et c'est class comme "suspicion" d'homophobie ou d'heterophobie ou de misogynie ? 

C'est tir par les cheveux comme raisonnement et ce qui risque d'arriver pourtant...  :/ 

Sur le plan politique, je vois bien un maire accus une association de quelque nature que se soit (sport, culturel, ...) d'un motif qu'il le drange ... allez hop > fichage arbitraire pour un motif futile . 

Avec les baisses de dotations des crdits aux villes, la suppression de la taxe d'habitation , la crise du covid > subsisteront les assos les plus riches ou qui ont les moyens tout en allant dans le sens du maire ???!!!

Cela commence  "puer" comme loi  ::weird:: 

La personne "dit que"  un instant "T" donc la personne "pense que" tout le temps ... C'est trs rducteur comme raisonnement. 

---

Cela rappelle 2 raisonnements absurdes vu en philo :

Un maison c'est chre .
Hors un maison bon march c'est rare.
Donc une maison bon march c'est chere.

On dit baleine donc une baleine passe par votre bouche.

Si le gouvernement a eu des raisonnements aussi rducteurs c'est dire le niveau d'idiotie qu'on atteint .  :8O:

----------


## Ryu2000

> Cela rappelle 2 raisonnements absurdes vu en philo


a s'appelle un syllogismes non valide :
Syllogismes



> Le syllogisme peut parfois tre un sophisme, autrement dit il semble logique, mais conduit  des absurdits. Il ne faudrait pas pour autant penser que les syllogismes sont toujours absurdes. La plupart du temps ils sont justes, logiques et donc corrects.
> Voici quelques exemples de syllogismes non valides :
> - Tout ce qui est rare est cher. Un cheval bon march est rare. Donc un cheval bon march est cher (!)
> Ou encore : 
> - *Tous les chats sont mortels. Or Socrate est mortel. Donc Socrate est un chat*.


======
Si a se trouve le confinement va continuer  Nol, Nouvel An, parce que le gouvernement trouve que le nombre d'infections n'est pas assez bas.
Confinement : l'objectif du 15 dcembre s'loigne, un "plan B" pour Nol ?



> Toujours fix au 15 dcembre, le dconfinement pourrait tre repouss, la faute  un nombre de contaminations quotidiennes qui ne baisse plus. Les ftes de Nol vont-elles se drouler alors que le confinement sera encore en vigueur ?


Peut-tre qu'on sera libre pour Nol 2021.  ::P:

----------


## foetus

> Si a se trouve le confinement va continuer  Nol, Nouvel An, parce que le gouvernement trouve que le nombre d'infections n'est pas assez bas.


Ou parce que la gronde est TELLLLLEMENT norme que le gouvernement ne peut pas dconfiner et faire patenter pour la reprise du 20 janvier 2021.

C'est triste mais  ::ptdr::  : le gouvernement pris dans ses mensonges et magouilles.
D'ailleurs en Martinique il n'y a plus les attestations depuis le lundi 7/ mardi 8 dcembre 2020 mais 1 couvre-feu.

----------


## tanaka59

Bonsoir, 




> Ou parce que la gronde est TELLLLLEMENT norme que le gouvernement ne peut pas dconfiner et faire patenter pour la reprise du 20 janvier 2021.
> 
> C'est triste mais  : le gouvernement pris dans ses mensonges et magouilles.
> D'ailleurs en Martinique il n'y a plus les attestations depuis le lundi 7/ mardi 8 dcembre 2020 mais 1 couvre-feu.


Confinement, couvre feu ,  moment la coupe est pleine. 

Alors pour viter dtre dans la catgorie rcalcitrant , c'est simple, j'ai plusieurs chques dj prs rempli de 135   l'ordre du trsor publique. Le tout prt  tre envoy en cas d'amendes  ::ptdr::   ::mouarf::   ::mrgreen:: 

L'histoire de l'attestation , cela fait bien 15 jours que je m'en suis pass ... Je me dplace sans maintenant  ::ptdr::   ::mouarf::   ::mrgreen::  Veridict !

Puis franchement, je le dis dans les semaines  venir , dplacez vous comme bon chante ... On est plus des gogoles a devoir subir un couvre feu ... Conservez 3 choses : masque , geste barrire et lavage des mains/surfaces. 

Ce n'est que mon opinion, je n'ai clairement pas l'intention de respecter le prochain couvre feu et encore moins me dplacer avec une attestation . 

On ne peut plus srieusement , j'ai dj budgtis un nouveau poste de charge variable = > les amendes covid 19 ! 

L'tat raisonne de manire absurde, alors faisons pareil avec des budgets absurdes ...

----------


## Ryu2000

> la gronde est TELLLLLEMENT norme que le gouvernement ne peut pas dconfiner


Si il y a encore des restrictions (en plus du masque  l'intrieur)  Nol encore plus de gens vont tre mcontents.
Le confinement ne peut pas durer ternellement au bout d'un moment il faudra que le gouvernement arrte ces conneries et devienne srieux pour une fois.
La sant mentale et physique des franais est beaucoup trop basse. Le gouvernement aurait du au moins laisser les salles de sport ouvertes, parce que sans sport tu peux devenir obse, et si t'es obse tu peux devenir diabtique, et aprs t'as 2 problmes graves de sant. Il peut aussi y avoir des histoires d'hypertension, tre obse dangereux. (comme disent les mdecins "il faut bouffer moins de merde et bouger un peu plus votre gros cul")




> le gouvernement pris dans ses mensonges et magouilles.


Le gouvernement surestime le SARS-CoV-2, ce n'est pas une maladie si grave que a, dans la grande majorit des cas il n'y a aucune squelle, tu guris rapidement comme avec une grippe et voil.
Mais cette vrit ne sera reconnue officiellement que dans 10 ans, quand il y aura du recul. (en attendant le gouvernement va continuer d'tre hyper alarmiste, comme si le SARS-CoV-2 allait poser des problmes  des millions de Franais dans des annes)
Le gouvernement avait dj fait une crise avec le H1N1




> L'histoire de l'attestation , cela fait bien 15 jours que je m'en suis pass ...


Je ne trouve pas que ce soit une grande ide.
Crer une attestation prend 10 secondes, il faut juste mettre  jour la date et le motif et gnrer un fichier PDF.

De toute faon il n'y a rien  faire dehors (si t'es  la campagne tu peux aller te promener dans la foret, mais en ville).
Personnellement je sors une fois par semaine pour faire des courses.

Et a doit tre dsagrable de se faire contrler quand on n'est pas en rgle, alors qu'avec une attestation a dure 3s (Bonjour, voici mon attestation. Merci, au revoir).




> On ne peut plus srieusement , j'ai dj budgtis un nouveau poste de charge variable = > les amendes covid 19 !


Je trouve qu'il y a des investissements plus intressantes  faire avec son l'argent.
Je n'ai pas une paie de ministre (mais au moins j'ai un boulot niveau BAC+5 ce qui est dj pas mal), 135 a ferait mal.

========
Edit :
Il y a d'autres sujets que le SARS-CoV-2 dans l'actualit :
Jean Castex :  Lennemi de la Rpublique, cest une idologie politique qui sappelle lislamisme radical 



> Comment accepter que dans une ville du Nord, par exemple, une structure daide aux devoirs influence les enfants de sorte que ceux-ci refusent de jouer avec les non-musulmans, ou chantent des sourates en se bouchant les oreilles en cours de musique ? Comment accepter quen Seine-Saint-Denis, une association culturelle qui, sous prtexte de prendre en charge des enfants dscolariss, prche la haine de la Rpublique ? Comment accepter, encore, que dans les Bouches-du-Rhne un club de sport soit gangren par les sparatistes, au point que lon y refuse de sincliner devant ladversaire lors dun combat de judo parce que lon ne peut sincliner que devant Allah ?
> 
> Cest tout simplement intolrable. Nous sommes face  un ennemi qui sattaque  nos valeurs, qui attaque mme nos concitoyens  travers des actes terroristes  nous avons encore tous  lesprit lattentat terrible contre Samuel Paty ou la tuerie de Nice. Nous devons nous renforcer pour mieux pouvoir laffronter.


PARIS: 72 LUS DONT DAVID BELLIARD CRIVENT  EMMANUEL MACRON POUR RCLAMER LE DPART DU PRFET LALLEMENT



> "Nous vous crivons ici en tant qu'lu.e.s parisien.ne.s car nous estimons que la prsence de M. Lallement au poste de prfet de police de Paris non seulement n'est pas, comme l'exigerait sa fonction, une garantie de protection de la scurit des Parisien.ne.s, mais plus encore qu'elle les met en danger", jugent ces lus cologistes, communistes ou membres des groupes Nous Dmocratie et Gnrations.
> (....)
> Mardi sur Radio Classique, son premier adjoint Emmanuel Grgoire estimait de la mme faon qu'il n'y avait "pas de problme Lallement" mais plutt "un problme avec la doctrine de scurit".
> 
> "Ce n'est pas un diffrend avec une personne, *c'est le gouvernement qui a choisi une stratgie d'ordre public avec laquelle nous sommes en dsaccord*. Il est un peu facile d'en faire porter la responsabilit  une seule personne", jugeait-il.

----------


## MABROUKI

> a s'appelle un syllogismes non valide :
> Syllogismes
> 
> 
> ======
> Si a se trouve le confinement va continuer  Nol, Nouvel An, parce que le gouvernement trouve que le nombre d'infections n'est pas assez bas.
> Confinement : l'objectif du 15 dcembre s'loigne, un "plan B" pour Nol ?
> 
> Peut-tre qu'on sera libre pour Nol 2021.


Un syllogisme  valide  doit avoir  des PREMISSES  VALIDES .
Les  Chats  sont mortels  (prmisse1 ou terme extreme1: vrai).Socrate est un Chat(prmisse2 ou terme extreme2:fausse) .Donc Socrate est mortel(conclusion fausse: terme moyen).
En effet  la  2 -me  prmisse  doit stipuler que Socrate  doit faire partie de l'ensemble des  chats(catgorie physique), et non des mortels.
Les  sophistes  taient  de faux  philosophes  athniens  dont le but taient d'abuser ou  escroquer leurs contemporains,  l'image de BHL ou Zemmour.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Les  sophistes  taient  de faux  philosophes  athniens  dont le but taient d'abuser ou  escroquer leurs contemporains,  l'image de BHL ou Zemmour.


Antismite !  ::mouarf:: 

Edit :
En parlant de Zemmour, il y a plein de gens sur Twitter qui ne sont pas content, parce que Marion Marchal a t invit sur CNews.
https://twitter.com/CNEWS/status/1336587515961159681
"Eric Zemmour n'est pas raciste", assure le directeur des programmes de Canal+

----------


## tanaka59

Bonjour, 




> Je ne trouve pas que ce soit une grande ide.
> Crer une attestation prend 10 secondes, il faut juste mettre  jour la date et le motif et gnrer un fichier PDF.


Tu t'auto-asttestes et t'auto-autorise tout ce que tu fais mme dans ta vie prive maintenant ? A chaque fois tu consignes tout dans une carnet ? 

Soyons serieux ... C'est devenu d'un ridicule sans nom.




> De toute faon il n'y a rien  faire dehors (si t'es  la campagne tu peux aller te promener dans la foret, mais en ville).
> Personnellement je sors une fois par semaine pour faire des courses.


Bien sur qu'il y a tout  faire ! En respectant les gestes barrires tout simplement ... Les corens savent le faire, pourquoi pas les europens ? 




> Et a doit tre dsagrable de se faire contrler quand on n'est pas en rgle, alors qu'avec une attestation a dure 3s (Bonjour, voici mon attestation. Merci, au revoir).


Dsagrable , peut tre . Au moins ils iront contrler ailleurs ...  ::mouarf::  Quitte  se "sacrifier" pour servir dappt et tre sur de plus les voir, au lieu de jouer au surveillant et lycen ... 




> Je trouve qu'il y a des investissements plus intressantes  faire avec son l'argent.
> Je n'ai pas une paie de ministre (mais au moins j'ai un boulot niveau BAC+5 ce qui est dj pas mal), 135 a ferait mal.


Maintenant , c'est aussi vivre en budgtisant des dpensent obligatoires "covid19" . Le risque d'amende en fait parti. Donc c'est un risque  prendre. 

Mieux vaut dbourser 135 et tre tranquille au lieu d'avoir 10 fois le mme contrle  un moment cela en devient ridicule et gavant ... 

Paie de ministre ou pas , parfois pas le choix que jouer en terrain miner ...

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Maintenant , c'est aussi vivre en budgtisant des dpensent obligatoires "covid19" . Le risque d'amende en fait parti. Donc c'est un risque  prendre. 
> 
> Mieux vaut dbourser 135 et tre tranquille au lieu d'avoir 10 fois le mme contrle  un moment cela en devient ridicule et gavant ...


Es-tu simplement au courant des risques encourus ?



> Le non-respect de confinement entrane :
> 
>     premire sanction : une amende de 135 , majore  375  (en cas de non-paiement ou de non-contestation dans le dlai indiqu sur l'avis de contravention) ;
>     en cas de rcidive dans les 15 jours : une amende de 200 , majore  450  (en cas de non-paiement ou de non-contestation dans le dlai indiqu sur l'avis de contravention) ;
>     aprs 3 infractions en 30 jours : une amende de 3750  passible de 6 mois d'emprisonnement.


T'as budgt l'emprisonnement ?

----------


## Ryu2000

> Soyons serieux ... C'est devenu d'un ridicule sans nom.


D'accord, mais 135 ce n'est pas ridicule.
Je prfre mettre mon argent sur mon livret A et le perdre tranquillement avec l'inflation et les taux ngatifs qui arrivent, comme une personne responsable  ::P:  (normalement il faut investir dans l'immobilier, mais l je ne le sens pas)




> Bien sur qu'il y a tout  faire !


Les salles de sports sont fermes, le film Kaamelott n'est pas au cinma, il n'y a pas de bar, pas de boite de nuit, donc  part se promener ou faire les magasins, il n'y a pas grand chose.




> Les corens savent le faire, pourquoi pas les europens ?


Parce que les europens n'ont pas subit le SARS-CoV-1 et les asiatiques ont l'esprit de groupe alors que les occidentaux sont individualistes.
En Asie quand tu toussotes un peu tu mets un masque pour ne pas contaminer les autres. En France personne ne fait a.




> Dsagrable , peut tre . Au moins ils iront contrler ailleurs


Je ne vois pas pourquoi ils bougeraient, si a se trouve la procdure pour programmer l'amende est extrmement rapide et ils peuvent continuer de contrler les autres.




> Mieux vaut dbourser 135 et tre tranquille au lieu d'avoir 10 fois le mme contrle


Hein ?
Ce n'est pas parce que tu t'es fais flash une fois, que tu ne peux pas te faire reflasher dans la mme journe.
FLASH EN EXCS DE VITESSE DEUX FOIS LE MME JOUR !

Et tu peux te faire flasher au mme endroit chaque jour :
Flash 12 fois par le mme radar
Pour l'attestation a doit tre pareil. Tu  ne peux pas dire "on m'a dj donn une amende, donc je suis immunis".

----------


## tanaka59

Bonsoir 




> Es-tu simplement au courant des risques encourus ?


Bien sur que oui , je suis au courant du montant des amendes . 




> T'as budgt l'emprisonnement ?


Car tu crois qu'on va rellement t'envoyer en prison pour 3 morceau de papier ? Pour bien plus grave certains n'ont rien ... regardes les arrestations de la manif de casseurs de samedi. Relach ...




> D'accord, mais 135 ce n'est pas ridicule.


C'est un caddy de course d'une semaine , je rognerai sur d'autres postes de dpenses et de budget. Quitte  serrer la ceinture. 




> Les salles de sports sont fermes, le film Kaamelott n'est pas au cinma, il n'y a pas de bar, pas de boite de nuit, donc  part se promener ou faire les magasins, il n'y a pas grand chose.


Bien sur que si , faire les magasins ou du lche vitrine, aller voir sa famille, ces amis, continuer ces activits associatives sportives en extrieurs ...

Maintenant depuis 10 mois cela fait chier de plus en plus de monde ... A titre personnel , j'estime avoir suffisamment donn et je n'ai ni leon, ni injection  recevoir. En tout cas ne comptez pas sur moi pour faire le moindre efforts supplmentaire. 

Je porte dj le masque, je me lave les mains, dsinfecte les surfaces , ne fais plus la bise ni de serrage de main , rduit la jauge de personne que je vois en mme temps  un instant T. Je ne peux pas faire plus ...

Alors  un moment , c'est particulirement gonfl et ne pas manquer de culot de toujours demander aux mmes de se sacrifier ... 

C'est aussi aux autres  faire des efforts ! 




> Parce que les europens n'ont pas subit le SARS-CoV-1 et les asiatiques ont l'esprit de groupe alors que les occidentaux sont individualistes.
> En Asie quand tu toussotes un peu tu mets un masque pour ne pas contaminer les autres. En France personne ne fait a.


Les asiatiques sont bien plus au point avec l'hygine que nous ... voila tout ...




> Je ne vois pas pourquoi ils bougeraient, si a se trouve la procdure pour programmer l'amende est extrmement rapide et ils peuvent continuer de contrler les autres.


La politique du chiffre mon cher ... C'est pas en restant statique qu'ils vont engranger des  .




> Hein ?
> Ce n'est pas parce que tu t'es fais flash une fois, que tu ne peux pas te faire reflasher dans la mme journe.
> 
> Et tu peux te faire flasher au mme endroit chaque jour :


Car tu as dj vu la police ou gendarmerie en faction, faire le pied de grue H24 au mme endroit ? Au bout de 3/4/5 heures ils changent ...




> Pour l'attestation a doit tre pareil. Tu ne peux pas dire "on m'a dj donn une amende, donc je suis immunis".


D'un point de probabilit , si ... C'est plutt trs rare.

----------


## ABCIWEB

> ... regardes les arrestations de la manif de casseurs de samedi. Relach ...


Sans doute parce qu'ils arrtent n'importe qui sauf les casseurs, et c'est prcisment a qui pose question.

----------


## tanaka59

Bonsoir, 




> Sans doute parce qu'ils arrtent n'importe qui sauf les casseurs, et c'est prcisment a qui pose question.


Que veux tu ... C'est une sorte de brouillard avec des pieds, mains et ttes masques qui dpassent. Difficile dans ces conditions de savoir qui fait quoi ... et d'en reconnaitre un du coup. Une sorte de ring de boxe ou de catch improvis .

Quand la police arrte un guss dans le lot. Elle a toute les peines du monde  l'identifier si c'est bien lui qui a commis les faits.

Pas croire que les dashcam pitons sont toutes en ultra full hd ...  ::?:

----------


## ABCIWEB

> Que veux tu ... C'est une sorte de brouillard avec des pieds, mains et ttes masques qui dpassent. Difficile dans ces conditions de savoir qui fait quoi ... et d'en reconnaitre un du coup. Une sorte de ring de boxe ou de catch improvis .


C'est la version officielle mais quand on est sur le terrain on voit tout autre chose. Lors de la manifestation nationale de gilets jaunes  Clermont-Ferrand (il y a plus d'un an) les casseurs n'taient qu'une petite vingtaine  la fin et il n'y avait plus de manifestants, pourtant ils ont fait le spectacle encore plus d'une heure sur la place de Jaude qui tait entirement vide (pleine on peut mettre 50 000 personnes). Il y avait donc largement de la place pour faire une intervention sans blesser aucun manifestant. C'tait un spectacle gratuit pour faire la une des journaux. 

Autre mthode quand la foule est toujours l, on se sert du prtexte des black bloc pour envoyer des lacrymos plusieurs dizaines de mtres derrire eux directement sur les manifestants pacifiques. La nasse qui a eu lieu place de l'Italie  Paris tait trs loquente puisque les policiers tiraient en priphrie vers les postes de secours o il n'y avait aucune violence. Je peux te retrouver la vido si tu veux. Bref il y a une volont politique d'exploiter les black bloc mais beaucoup moins pour les arrter.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Car tu crois qu'on va rellement t'envoyer en prison pour 3 morceau de papier ? 
> (...)
> D'un point de probabilit , si ... C'est plutt trs rare.


Confinement :  Dunkerque, des peines de prison ferme pour des dfauts dattestation



> Dans la cit nordiste, *un jeune homme, interpell pour la quatrime fois sans attestation de sortie, a t condamn  deux mois de dtention.* Cest le deuxime cas en quelques jours dans le dpartement, alors que les contrles se multiplient sur le territoire.


Il sort sept fois sans attestation de dplacement : deux mois de prison ferme



> Un Bisontin de moins de 20 ans, trs bien connu des services de police et de justice, a t condamn jeudi 19 novembre  *deux mois de prison ferme pour non-respect du confinement.* En un mois, il a enchan les sorties sans attestation.






> Alors  un moment , c'est particulirement gonfl et ne pas manquer de culot de toujours demander aux mmes de se sacrifier ...


Quoi ?
Tout le monde se sacrifie, personne n'a le droit de se promener sans attestation.
Il y a des gens qui ont des mtiers qui leur donne une attestation qui leur permet de se promener toute la journe. (bon sinon il y a les sans abris et les clandestins, mais a ne compte pas)

En France il n'y a mme pas eu de manifestation massive contre le port du masque comme en Allemagne. Les Franais sont extrmement docile pour le moment. Mais si le confinement dure encore 3, 4 ans, tu vas voir ce qu'il va se passer  ::evil:: 




> Les asiatiques sont bien plus au point avec l'hygine que nous ...


C'est peut-tre vrai, par exemple les toilettes japonaises (avec un jet d'eau) sont plus efficace que de n'utiliser que du papier toilette.
Mais l en l'occurrence ce n'est pas a.
C'est clairement que les asiatiques ont vcu le SARS-CoV-1 et *ils ne sont pas individualiste*  (on leur apprend a depuis la maternelle, chose qui n'existe pas en occident).
La densit de population est tellement lev qu'une personne avec la grippe pourrait contaminer beaucoup de monde.




> Sans doute parce qu'ils arrtent n'importe qui sauf les casseurs


C'est dans l'intrt du gouvernement de laisser les casseurs casser.
Avec le soutient des mdias a permet de dcrdibiliser des mouvements.

----------


## Ryu2000

D'aprs les snateurs le gouvernement a mal gr la pandmie :
Covid-19 : les snateurs critiquent l *imprparation*  du gouvernement
_Comme leurs collgues dputs, qui ont accabl le gouvernement pour son  pilotage dfaillant de la crise , les snateurs pointent un  dfaut de prparation , un  dfaut de stratgie  et un  dfaut de communication  dans la gestion de cette crise. La France, comme la plupart de ses voisins, tait  mal prpare   larrive du virus, notent-ils, en dpit dune  raction prcoce  du ministre de la sant, ds le dbut janvier, soit bien avant lapparition des premiers foyers de contamination.

Mais entre la mise en alerte du dispositif de prvention des risques sanitaires et le confinement dcid par Emmanuel Macron le 17 mars, lexcutif a pch par une srie de  dcisions tardives et peu coordonnes , poursuivent les snateurs, selon lesquels les  avertissements rpts  de lex-ministre de la sant Agns Buzyn  dont ils questionnent lopportunit de la dmission, le 17 fvrier, pour faire campagne aux municipales  Paris   semblent avoir t relativement peu couts ou suivis deffet tout au long du mois de janvier .

Le rapport consacre une large part  la  triste saga des masques , qui  restera le symbole dune imprparation lourde de consquences (), alimentant le dsarroi () des soignants . La pnurie des quipements de protection individuelle est dabord imputable aux choix des gouvernements successifs qui, au cours de la dcennie 2010, ont contribu  faire fondre les stocks, notent les snateurs. De 2011  2016, le stock stratgique de masques FFP2  plus protecteurs que les masques chirurgicaux  est ainsi pass de 700 millions  700 000 seulement, soit une diminution de 99,9 %._

La responsabilit incombe  Jrme Salomon.

----------


## tanaka59

Bonsoir, 




> D'aprs les snateurs le gouvernement a mal gr la pandmie :
> Covid-19 : les snateurs critiquent l *imprparation*  du gouvernement
> _Comme leurs collgues dputs, qui ont accabl le gouvernement pour son  pilotage dfaillant de la crise , les snateurs pointent un  dfaut de prparation , un  dfaut de stratgie  et un  dfaut de communication  dans la gestion de cette crise. La France, comme la plupart de ses voisins, tait  mal prpare   larrive du virus, notent-ils, en dpit dune  raction prcoce  du ministre de la sant, ds le dbut janvier, soit bien avant lapparition des premiers foyers de contamination.
> 
> Mais entre la mise en alerte du dispositif de prvention des risques sanitaires et le confinement dcid par Emmanuel Macron le 17 mars, lexcutif a pch par une srie de  dcisions tardives et peu coordonnes , poursuivent les snateurs, selon lesquels les  avertissements rpts  de lex-ministre de la sant Agns Buzyn  dont ils questionnent lopportunit de la dmission, le 17 fvrier, pour faire campagne aux municipales  Paris   semblent avoir t relativement peu couts ou suivis deffet tout au long du mois de janvier .
> 
> Le rapport consacre une large part  la  triste saga des masques , qui  restera le symbole dune imprparation lourde de consquences (), alimentant le dsarroi () des soignants . La pnurie des quipements de protection individuelle est dabord imputable aux choix des gouvernements successifs qui, au cours de la dcennie 2010, ont contribu  faire fondre les stocks, notent les snateurs. De 2011  2016, le stock stratgique de masques FFP2  plus protecteurs que les masques chirurgicaux  est ainsi pass de 700 millions  700 000 seulement, soit une diminution de 99,9 %._
> 
> La responsabilit incombe  Jrme Salomon.


La responsabilit incombe  l'ensemble de la classe politique. L'incurie de l'tat en somme.  La situation est une vritable calamit ...

---

Tiens un grand dbat sur le fonctionnement de la police : https://www.20minutes.fr/societe/292...curite-janvier . D'ailleurs un axe qui n'a pas t voqu . Une fusion entre police et gendarmerie ? Ici en Belgique la gendarmerie n'existe plus. On parle de police fdral et de police locale/communale .

Dans d'autres pays comme en Italie et Espagne il y a encore Guardia Civil et Carabinieri . Lquivalent de notre gendarmerie

Aux USA il y a les MP "military police" . En Europe on essaye de faire disparaitre cette " police " qui a une connotation trop "feldgendarme" ... nazi quoi  ::?:

----------


## pmithrandir

Mutualiser les services de police et de gendarmerie, Je pense que mon gamin de 4 ans  compris pourquoi c tait une mauvaise ide.

Aujourd'hui on ne se proccupe pas de la force en France, et de qui a des armes. Mais dans de nombreux pays, on voit vite que si on les concentre sous un seul chef, ce dernier devient trs puissant.

Chez nous on a la police, l arme et la gendarmerie qui ont des armes. Que l un des chefs prenne le large et les 2 autres pourront rsister. Pour tre majoritaire, il faut donc pirater 2 chanes de commandement qui ne travaille pas ensemble... ce qui est plus complexe.

L existence de ce partage en 3 entits est donc une scurit pour la dmocratie et la stabilit du pays.

----------


## Jon Shannow

Heu ?!? Pierre, la gendarmerie, c'est l'arme, non ? ::?:

----------


## Cincinnatus

> Chez nous on a la police, l arme et la gendarmerie qui ont des armes. Que l un des chefs prenne le large et les 2 autres pourront rsister. Pour tre majoritaire, il faut donc pirater 2 chanes de commandement qui ne travaille pas ensemble... ce qui est plus complexe.


Autre avantage : comme il y a police et gendarmerie, pour les enqutes judiciaires les juges ont parfois le choix des enquteurs. Autre chose, dans les services "arms" on peut compter, mme  la marge, les douaniers (qui ne pourraient s'opposer  l'arme, videmment).

----------


## tanaka59

Bonjour, 




> Heu ?!? Pierre, la gendarmerie, c'est l'arme, non ?


Par abus de langage effectivement on dit "militaire" pour un gendarme . Depuis 2009/2010, la gendarmerie dpend du ministre de l'interieur et plus de la dfence.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Bonjour, 
> 
> 
> 
> Par abus de langage effectivement on dit "militaire" pour un gendarme . Depuis 2009/2010, la gendarmerie dpend du ministre de l'interieur et plus de la dfence.


Donc, du coup, gendarmerie et police dpendant de la mme personne, y a plus le cloisonnement dcrit par Pierre.  ::aie::  
C'est peut-tre pour cela qu'il y a cette drive violente chez la police. Le ministre de l'intrieur contrlant tous les services de scurit de l'tat, il peut faire ce qu'il veut.  ::calim2::

----------


## Ryu2000

> Par abus de langage effectivement on dit "militaire" pour un gendarme.


En France ce n'est pas un abus de langage, les gendarmes sont des militaires :
Gendarmerie nationale (France)



> La Gendarmerie nationale est une force arme franaise charge des missions de police et place sous la tutelle du ministre de l'Intrieur. *Contrairement aux policiers, ses membres sont des militaires.* Hritire de la Marchausse, la Gendarmerie est l'une des plus anciennes institutions franaises. *De nombreux pays dans le monde ont adopt le principe d'une force de police  statut militaire directement inspire par la Gendarmerie franaise*. La Gendarmerie est habituellement charge de la scurit dans les zones rurales et dans les zones priurbaines, alors que la Police nationale est charge de cette mission dans les zones urbaines.


FTES DE FIN D'ANNE, SORTIES CULTURELLES, DPLACEMENTS... CE QUI EST AUTORIS OU NON  PARTIR DU 15 DCEMBRE



> *Universits :* Les universits ne rouvriront pas avant le 20 janvier (sauf pour les examens), les cours se feront  distance*Bars, cafs :* Fermeture de tous les bars, cafs. Pas de date de rouverture annonce*Restaurants :* Les restaurants ne peuvent plus accueillir de public mais peuvent mettre en place des systme de livraison et de retrait de commande. Possible rouverture le 20 janvier*Rassemblements privs en petit comit :* Possible en thorie  partir du 15 dcembre, mais le gouvernement rappelle que les rassemblements doivent tre exceptionnels et limits  6 adultes*Enterrements :* Les crmonies funraires sont limites  30 personnes*Mariages :* Les crmonies sont limites  6 personnes*Grands vnements publics, foires, salons :* Les grands rassemblements publics doivent tre repousss*Cinmas, thtres, salles de spectacles :* Les cinmas, thtres et salles de spectacles ne rouvriront pas avant le 7 janvier*Discothques :* Fermeture de toutes les botes de nuit. Pas de date de rouverture annonce*Muses :* Les muses ne rouvriront pas avant le 7 janvier*Bibliothques, archives :* Les bibliothques et archives ne rouvriront pas avant le 7 janvier*Conservatoires, coles de musique :* Les activits hors danse et chant ne reprendront pas avant le 7 janvier*Concerts, spectacles debout :* Restent interdits, au moins jusqu'au 20 janvier*Lieux de culte :* Ouverts avec obligation de laisser deux siges entre chaque "groupe" de fidles, pas de jauges exceptionnelles lors du couvre-feu (notamment  Nol)*Salles de sport, club fitness :* Fermeture de toutes les salles de sports, clubs de fitness. Rouverture possible le 20 janvier*Gymnases, salles polyvalentes :* Fermeture de tous les gymnases et salles polyvalentes. Rouverture possible le 20 janvier*Rencontres sportives professionnelles :* Restent autoriss mais les matchs se feront  huis-clos, au moins jusqu'au 7 janvier*Stades, enceintes sportives :* Restent fermes, au moins jusqu'au 7 janvier*Se dplacer pour le Nouvel An :* "Il faudra rester chez soi" le 31 dcembre et respecter le couvre-feu, interdisant de se dplacer entre 20h et 06h*Stations de ski :* Les stations de ski resteront fermes  Nol*Centres, colonies de vacances :* Les colonies et centres de vacances restent fermes*Se dplacer entre 20h et 06h :* Interdit pendant le couvre-feu (20h-06h) sauf pour quelques motifs : raisons professionnelles, motifs familiaux imprieux, assistance  une personne en situation de handicap, raisons de sant, missions d'intrt gnral, besoin des animaux de compagnie.*Manifestations revendicatives :* Autorises si les manifestations sont dclares au pralable


C'est le moment parfait pour se marier, parce qu'avec une crmonie  maximum 6 personnes tu ne devrais pas trop te ruiner.
 nouvel an il faudra que les invits restent dormir (de toute faon ils ne seront pas en tat de conduire)

On est pas prt d'aller voir Kaamelott au cinma dans de bonnes conditions (sans masque).

----------


## Cincinnatus

> Bonjour, 
> 
> Par abus de langage effectivement on dit "militaire" pour un gendarme . Depuis 2009/2010, la gendarmerie dpend du ministre de l'interieur et plus de la dfence.


Je cite Wikipedia : 
"La Gendarmerie nationale est une force arme franaise charge des missions de police et place sous la tutelle du ministre de l'Intrieur. Contrairement aux policiers, ses membres sont des militaires."

Les gendarmes restent des militaires. a leur a servi au Kosovo par exemple, en mission de maintien de la paix. Ils disposaient des capacits de police judiciaire, de maintien de l'ordre et si besoin de combat avec des blinds d'infanterie. Le tout dans un seul corps, facilitant la coordination.

----------


## fredoche

> Universits : Les universits ne rouvriront pas avant le 20 janvier (sauf pour les examens), les cours se feront  distance


Mes 2 grands tant l'un  l'IUT du Creusot, l'autre  l'universit de Dijon en Licence, les 2 ont des cours en prsentiel  effectif rduit, TP ou TD. depuis le dbut du 2e confinement

Ils gouvernent quoi au juste ce gouvernement  ?

Les restaurants ont rouvert hier ici dans le canton de Vaud
Et c'est tant mieux

----------


## Ryu2000

> l'un  l'IUT


IUT c'est une autre ligne :
*IUT :* Travaux pratiques en prsentiel, reste des cours  distance
Aprs peut-tre que la liste simplifie un petit peu et qu'il existe des drogations.

Un article du 29 octobre :
Reconfinement:  luniversit, les travaux pratiques en prsentiel autoriss, annonce Jean Castex



> Une annonce dont se rjouit Guillaume Gell, prsident de la commission de la formation et de linsertion professionnelle de la Confrence des prsidents duniversit (CPU): *La possibilit deffectuer des travaux pratiques en prsentiel est une bonne chose*. Cest une demande quavait faite la CPU. Le prsident de luniversit de Reims-Champagne-Ardenne poursuit: Il y a pour nous un attachement particulier  assurer une vritable continuit pdagogique. Et si cette dernire peut en grande partie se faire en distanciel (les cours magistraux et les TD notamment), prcise Guillaume Gell, *ce nest pas le cas de certains TP*.

----------


## MABROUKI

> Bonsoir, 
> 
> 
> 
> La responsabilit incombe  l'ensemble de la classe politique. L'incurie de l'tat en somme.  La situation est une vritable calamit ...
> 
> ---
> 
> Tiens un grand dbat sur le fonctionnement de la police : https://www.20minutes.fr/societe/292...curite-janvier . D'ailleurs un axe qui n'a pas t voqu . Une fusion entre police et gendarmerie ? Ici en Belgique la gendarmerie n'existe plus. On parle de police fdral et de police locale/communale .
> ...


Eh ben oui, ton diagnostic  est juste & pertinent .
Moi  qui suit  les infos provenant des mdias europens sur la pandmie Covid  j'ai fais les constatations suivantes :
1/ les  dirigeants europens  taient tous  dans le  dni  de la pandmie les mois de dcembre ,janvier et fvrier ,pour eux une grippette asiatique sans consquence.
Certains  l'ont t publiquement & outrageusement jusqu' hospitalisation, les  quatre fer en l'air bien aprs le 15 janvier(Boris ,Trump, Bolsonaro le side de Trump),date du confinement de Yu-Han.
3/ La ngligence a svi partout  l'occident & pas qu'en France, mme aprs le 15 janvier: partout en Occident les frontires taient ouvertes & les croisires , les 
tourismes font rage.
4/ l'imprparation ,voire l'improvisation totale  ont t  de rgle  partout mme aprs la dclaration du foyer mortel italien.
 Cette imprparation & improvisation totale culmine mme  l'OMS.

L'origine  du corps de gendarme  ,rappelons  le ,est un corps de police  des campagnes, du temps ou 80 pour cent des Franais taient ruraux.
Aujourd'hui  60 pour cent  voire 80 pour cent sont citadins et le maintien de ce corps tel quel est un anachronisme et si on veut maintenir ses effectifs ,il faudrait l'intgrer aux CRS (compagnie rpublicaine de scurit ,force de frappe du maintien de l'ordre).
Les "MP"  amricains  sont en fait une police militaire ,utile  seulement  dans les villes  de garnison, l ou les militaires pour se dfouler  se livrent  des ravages sur les civils.
Et utile aussi  dans les rgions en proie  la guerre ,pour ramasser les troufions en permission courte et saouls au point de ne pas retrouver la caserne.

----------


## MABROUKI

> Heu ?!? Pierre, la gendarmerie, c'est l'arme, non ?


Ben oui  Ali Shannow , la gendarmiez  dpend du ministre de la Dfense ,chez vous comme chez moi.
Le ministre  de l'Intrieur ,chef de la police qui est mal vue dans tous les pays,  cause du fait que c'est un corps qui est semi-militaire semi-civil.
Car les civils sont tous des traitres  dguiss ,&   lui l'homme  des "sales besognes".

----------


## pmithrandir

Si on remonte assez haut, maon dirig tout...

Ce que je voulais dire, c est que les chanes de commandement sont trs spares et avec des manires de faire  la fois proche... et trs diffrentes.

Bien sr  un moment, on retrouve des lments communs, mais c est au niveau politique et non au niveau salari... dj c est une grosse diffrence.
En plus, ces 3 chanes de commandement, 5 si on spare les 3 corps d armes... ont chacun la capacit d agir indpendamment et de dire non.

C est ca le principale.

Si on mlangeant gendarmerie et arme, on aurait bien moins d htrognit et donc un risque plus grand.

----------


## tanaka59

Bonsoir, 




> Si on remonte assez haut, maon dirig tout...
> 
> Ce que je voulais dire, c est que les chanes de commandement sont trs spares et avec des manires de faire  la fois proche... et trs diffrentes.
> 
> Bien sr  un moment, on retrouve des lments communs, mais c est au niveau politique et non au niveau salari... dj c est une grosse diffrence.
> En plus, ces 3 chanes de commandement, 5 si on spare les 3 corps d armes... ont chacun la capacit d agir indpendamment et de dire non.
> 
> C est ca le principale.
> 
> Si on mlangeant gendarmerie et arme, on aurait bien moins d htrognit et donc un risque plus grand.


Il existe un trait (dont le nom m'chappe ...) , qui stipule que les polices de "types militaires" n'ont plus lieu d'tre. Tout comme l'arme n'a en principe pas le droit d'assurer des missions de police. La France en tant signataire elle contrevient  cette directive ... chose qui n'est pas respecte avec l'opration sentinelle. 

En consquence la France a du modifier la loi aprs les attentats de 2015. Mme chose chez nos voisins italiens ou belges.

----------


## ABCIWEB

> L'imprparation ,voire l'improvisation totale  ont t  de rgle  partout mme aprs la dclaration du foyer mortel italien.


Plus ou moins partout. Certains pays avaient des masques mais pas nous. Et ce n'est pas une histoire ancestrale qui n'aurait pas pu tre corrige, cf le rapport du snat qui fait suite au rapport parlementaire.




> La commission denqute du Snat sur la gestion du Covid-19 accuse le directeur gnral de la sant, Jrme Salomon, dtre responsable du manque de masques  larrive du virus, sans avoir averti Agns Buzyn. Les snateurs reprochent au ministre de la Sant, Olivier Vran, et au gouvernement davoir  sciemment dissimul  le  fiasco des masques .
> 
> Le rapport analyse avec prcision comment la France sest retrouve dmunie en nombre de masques. Il rvle le rle majeur qua jou lactuel directeur gnral de la sant, Jrme Salomon, dans ce  fiasco . Puis les errances du ministre de la Sant, Olivier Vran, pour reporter la responsabilit sur les gouvernements passs, et ne pas reconnatre la pnurie.
> 
> *
> Disparition des stocks de FFP2 : une interprtation contestable de la nouvelle doctrine, guide par une logique budgtaire
> 
> Masques Chirurgicaux : bien qualert, Jrme Salomon a choisi de ne pas reconstituer les stocks, sans en informer Agns Buzyn, et a fait  modifier a posteriori les conclusions dun rapport dexpert 
> 
> ...


Je n'ai recopi que les titres, je vous laisse lire les dveloppements qui sont accablants. Au final on navigue entre incomptences, ngligences, magouilles et trafique d'un rapport d'expert pour masquer l'ensemble. Et bien sr un gouvernement compltement sourd au alertes du terrain... Au final que du trs banal avec le gouvernement Macron.

Aujourd'hui encore un dbat sur France inter dans l'mission "le tlphone sonne" qui rapporte que les hpitaux psychiatriques sont en surcharge et qui font du tri parmi leurs malades faute de moyens, et cela ne date pas de la crise du covid mme si la situation s'est aggrave depuis.

Et puis la pharmacienne qui me dit que de plus en plus de mdicaments dont certains trs importants sont en rupture de stock, un vrai bordel selon ses termes. Sans compter que de plus en plus de mdicaments prescrits par les mdecins (je ne parle pas d'homopathie) ne sont plus rembourss.

Mais tout devrait s'arranger avec la thorie du ruissellement. A n'en pas douter avec tous les cadeaux faits aux entreprises, qui vont encore se poursuivre, a devrait finir un jour ou l'autre par ruisseler sur le systme de sant. Ou pas. Entre incomptences, manque de volont, promesses en l'air, casse et sabotage systmatique des services publics, mise en place d'un tat policier, et foutage de gueule permanent, je me dis qu'on a le gouvernement le plus pourri depuis Ptain.

----------


## tanaka59

Bonsoir, 




> Je n'ai recopi que les titres, je vous laisse lire les dveloppements qui sont accablants. Au final on navigue entre incomptences, ngligences, magouilles et trafique d'un rapport d'expert pour masquer l'ensemble. Et bien sr un gouvernement compltement sourd au alertes du terrain... Au final que du trs banal avec le gouvernement Macron.


Une chose que trouve effarant . 

2009 > Mme Bachelot est ministre de la sant. Elle commande 1 milliards de masque .

Pendant ce temps la , 10 ans aprs.

2020 > Mme Bachelot est ministre de la culture . On est en pnurie de masque ...

J'aurais t ministre  sa place , j'aurais tap du poing sur la table ... Le scnario catastrophe qu'on pensait avoir en 2009 avec le H1N1 on c'est dit que cela n'arriverait pas . Qu'au pire on aurait beaucoup de malade de la grippe sans pour autant qu'il y ai du monde dans les hpitaux ...

Erreur ...




> Aujourd'hui encore un dbat sur France inter dans l'mission "le tlphone sonne" qui rapporte que les hpitaux psychiatriques sont en surcharge et qui font du tri parmi leurs malades faute de moyens, et cela ne date pas de la crise du covid mme si la situation s'est aggrave depuis.


Culturellement en France parler des problmes psychiatriques / mentaux est en soit dj mal vu. Il y a comme un malaise  voquer le sujet. Donc on minore voir on ignore le sujet ... Rsultat un retard monstre dans la pose de diagnostique. 

Plusieurs experts tiraient encore rcemment la sonnette d'alarme. Diagnostiquer les troubles de l'hyperactivit comportementale ou crbrale / les TSA / les dys (calculi/praxi/orthographie ... )/ les QI levs ... Le retard commencent  peine a tre rattrap pour les moins de 10 ans. Pour des sujets plus ags (25/40 ans) , il y a un vide sidral. Pour avoir un suivi patient, le sujet adulte peut avoir 24  48 mois d'attente pour rencontrer un premier professionnel sur le sujet. 

Je vous laisse imaginer l'tat des patients en attente ou ceux non diagnostiqus ... Pour eux comme pour l'entourage dans l'ignorance d'un "handicape invisible" ... C'est destructeur d'un point de vu sociaux-conomique (relation sociale, professionnel, vie prive ...) 




> Et puis la pharmacienne qui me dit que de plus en plus de mdicaments dont certains trs importants sont en rupture de stock, un vrai bordel selon ses termes. Sans compter que de plus en plus de mdicaments prescrits par les mdecins (je ne parle pas d'homopathie) ne sont plus rembourss.


A ce sujet : 

J'ai dans mon entourage plusieurs personnes travaillant dans la fabrication de mdicaments (androcur et microgynon pour ne pas les nommer). A cause du non respect des gestes barrires dans les usines par certains employs , ce qui est constat = des services produisant des anticancreux et contraceptifs sont  l'arrt total !!!

Oui oui , vous lisez bien de la *production anticancreux et contraceptifs  l'arrt total* !!!

Pour l'histoire des vaccins contre le covid, je vous invite  faire pareil : filer en pharmacie , payer ventuellement une caution, demander  tre sur une "liste d'attente de personne non prioritaire" . Vous tes inscrit, ds que les vannes grands publiques sont ouvertes vous serez les premiers  pouvoir en bnficier. 

Personnellement je me ferai vacciner .

----------


## Ryu2000

> J'aurais t ministre  sa place , j'aurais tap du poing sur la table


Peut-tre que des ministres ont essay.
Le problme des masques en 2020 c'est surtout un problme de communication, car pendant des mois les pharmaciens pensaient qu'ils n'avaient pas le droit d'importer des masques et de les vendre, alors que des pays avaient du stock  exporter.

a fait longtemps que le gouvernement sait que la France est imprpar pour ce scnario :
Virus mutants : Didier Raoult avait prdit le chaos il y a 17 ans



> Dans un rapport remis en 2003 au ministre de la Sant, le professeur marseillais Didier Raoult voquait le risque dapparition de mutants de virus respiratoires et mettait en garde contre limprparation de la France.


Les problmes beaucoup plus graves arrivent :
Les autorits europennes appellent les banques  se prparer au pire



> Le rgulateur bancaire europen redoute que les impays explosent l'an prochain, avec l'arrt des mesures de soutien  l'conomie, et plombent les bilans des banques. Pour viter que celles-ci ne ferment le robinet du crdit, la Commission europenne prpare un dispositif de  bad banks .


a risque de trs mal finir.

===========
Je n'ai pas compris :
Coronavirus : Les enfants pourront ne pas aller  lcole jeudi et vendredi, annonce Castex



> Les enfants dispenss dcole en fin de semaine. Le Premier ministre a annonc ce mardi sur Europe 1 que les parents pourraient *ne pas envoyer leurs enfants  lcole jeudi et vendredi, pour viter les contaminations* au Covid-19 lors des retrouvailles en famille pour les ftes de fin danne.


Est-ce qu'on a plus de chance de se faire contaminer le jeudi et le vendredi ?

----------


## pmithrandir

la dispense, c'est pour ceux qui s'autoconfine en prvision du 24 au soir.

le conseil scientifique a recommenc de faire un autoconfinement de 1 semaine avant les ftes, d'ou le jeudi  ::): 


Dans un autre sujet, les 2 syndicats majoritaire des policiers et des CRS sont fach depuis les propose de Macron acceptant le fait que notre police a des comportement raciste et inacceptable(non quelle dcouverte...)

Alors ils font la politique de la chaise vide. Un peu comme mon gosse de 4 ans qui boude quand je lui met le nez dans ses btises. 

On est pas prt de faire voluer cette police honteuse que l'on a avec de tels nergumnes... 
Je me demande a quel moment on va arriver a une prise de conscience... "oui, ces comportements sont inacceptable, voici ce dont on a besoin pour nous amliorer..."

La, a peine 2 semaines aprs stre fait dzingu par 2 vidos, leur revendication, c'est... floutons les visages des policiers. 

De mon cot, je veux bien flouter les visages des policiers... mais le matricule, vous le mettez en taille 52 sur le dos de chaque policier et en taille 40 sur le poitrail. Que l'on puisse bien les identifier avec la bonne base de donne. A moins de mettre des capes de super hro, on devrait alors pouvoir enfin les identifier quand ils font des bavures...

Quand je veux anonymiser des donnes client, je ne les efface pas, je passe un sha1 dessus et seuls ceux autoriss a voir les vraies donnes peuvent refaire le lien. Ici, on aurait donc des vidos de policiers flouts, mais ou l'IGPN pourrait dire : le matricule 1489657AB15... on sait que c'est vous.

----------


## tanaka59

Bonjour, 




> la dispense, c'est pour ceux qui s'autoconfine en prvision du 24 au soir.
> 
> le conseil scientifique a recommenc de faire un autoconfinement de 1 semaine avant les ftes, d'ou le jeudi


A ce moment fallait suspendre les cours de jeudi et vendredi pour tout le monde au niveau national ... Alors d'un ct le gouvernement ordonne l'cole obligatoire et l'interdit  la maison et la "z'etes pas oblig d'aller  l'cole" c'est pas cohrent ...  ::?: 

--- 

Prochaine connerie du gouvernement : interdire nol en catastrophe et empcher les enfants d'avoir leur cadeaux  ::twisted::  ... soyons sadique jusqu'au bout ...  ::mouarf::   ::ptdr::   ::mrgreen:: 

Aprs lenfermement des vieux, lempchement des travailler actifs de bosser, l'impossibilit des jeunes de se divertir et se socialiser le gouvernement va s'en prendre aux enfants en sacrifiant nol  la dernire minute ?  ::?:   ::koi::   ::arf::

----------


## ONTAYG

Salut,

Parce que tu crois que c'est cohrent tout ceux qui n'en ont rien  foutre des consignes de scurit sanitaires qui font la java dans des discothques improviss.

C'est une gestion au jour le jour, et ne venez pas critiquer le gouvernement, c'est la mme chose dans les autres pays europens, ils font en fonction de l'volution de la situation sanitaire.



ONTAYG

----------


## Ryu2000

> le conseil scientifique a recommenc de faire un autoconfinement de 1 semaine avant les ftes


Le fameux conseil "scientifique"...
Le truc c'est que tu peux te faire contaminer le 15 dcembre (ou mme avant) et encore tre contagieux le 25 dcembre.
Entre la contamination et l'apparition des symptmes (quand il y en a) il y a l'incubation qui peut durer entre 5 et 14 jours.
La phase contagieuse commence gnralement 2 jours avant l'apparition des symptmes, elle dure en moyenne 8 jours (donc elle doit pouvoir durer plus que a).

Donc si un enfant se fait contaminer aujourd'hui (15) c'est tout  fait possible que les symptmes arrivent (si il y en a) le 26 et qu'il soit contagieux ds le 24.
C'est pour a qu'il ne faut surtout pas entrer en contact avec des enfants, on peut leur dire salut de loin, mais il ne faut pas surtout aller leur serrer la main.
Eux ils s'en foutent ils ne risquent rien (surtout ceux  la crche), mais pour les grands parents ce n'est pas la mme chose.
Le systme immunitaire des enfants s'adapte extrmement vite.




> Alors ils font la politique de la chaise vide.


J'ai vu des choses rigolotes :
VIDEO. A Vitry-sur-Seine, des policiers effectuent un contrle routier... Sur le gnrique des Bisounours



> La scne a de quoi surprendre, de bon matin. Les riverains de Choisy-le-Roi, Thiais et Vitry-sur-Seine ont pu voir sur la sortie de lautoroute A86 plusieurs vhicules de police mettre en place un contrle routier plutt singulier : et pour cause, les forces de lordre ont dcid de diffuser sur le contrle le gnrique du dessin anim les Bisounours. Sur leurs vhicules, une courte dclaration :  *Ni violents, ni racistes, juste gardiens de la paix. Nous continuerons de vous protger si on nous donne les moyens de le faire* , comme le rvle le journaliste de RT France, Charles Baudry.


Macron s'est mal exprim maintenant a lui retombe dessus :
VIDEO. S'estimant "lchs" par le prsident, 130 policiers prts  dmissionner  Grenoble



> A Grenoble, 130 policiers ont dpos une demande de rupture conventionnelle. Ils ne digrent pas les propos tenus par Emmanuel Macron lors d'une interview accorde  Brut. Evoquant "des contrles au facis", le chef de l'Etat avait annonc la cration d'une plateforme internet pour les dnoncer.


Il faut qu'il fasse attention, le gouvernement a besoin de la police, l'inverse n'est pas vrai, les gouvernements changent les policier restent (enfin ceux qui ne se suicident pas).
Pas d'amalgame, il y a 2 ou 3 policiers qui sont violent, mais ce n'est pas reprsentatif de l'ensemble.
Le gouvernement se retrouverait rapidement dans une position dlicate si les policer commenaient  refuser les ordres. Il va falloir que le gouvernement se rattrape.




> mais le matricule, vous le mettez en taille 52 sur le dos de chaque policier


Jamais les policiers ne devraient accepter a, c'est beaucoup trop dangereux pour eux, les dlinquants pourraient les retrouver en civil.
La dlinquance est un problme beaucoup plus grave que la violence policire. (les bavures sont rares, dans 99,9% des cas les policiers respectent le protocole)
Pourquoi les policiers naffichent pas toujours leur matricule RIO en manifestation



> Des fonctionnaires choisissent de ne pas porter ce numro obligatoire pour *viter les reprsailles* des manifestants ou, comme lindiquent certains syndicats, en raison dun matriel inadapt.





> Quand je veux anonymiser des donnes client, je ne les efface pas, je passe un sha1 dessus.


SHA-1 tait dj deprecated en 2010.  ::ptdr::

----------


## el_slapper

> Parce que tu crois que c'est cohrent tout ceux qui n'en ont rien  foutre des consignes de scurit sanitaires qui font la java dans des discothques improviss.


Dit autrement, on a les gouvernants qu'on mrite. Et c'est pas glorieux.

----------


## fredoche

Ces policiers font du chantage, ni plus ni moins: Ce n'est plus le gouvernement qui tient la police, c'est la police qui tient le gouvernement. Et dans ce lot tous ceux qui revendiquent de faire n'importe quoi et d'tre intouchables. 
Ce qui est puni par la loi deviendrait acceptable de la part de certains policiers.

La seule solution, la seule porte de sortie, c'est de refaire de la police une institution exemplaire. Tout le reste, les passes-droits, les procdures d'exception ne feront que creuser le foss et aggraver la situation de dpendance/soumission du gouvernement.
Une police au service d'elle-mme


sinon instructif:

----------


## pmithrandir

Il faut m'expliquer en quoi... afficher un matricule met les policier en danger.
Le matricule, il n'est pas public. Ni vous ni moi n'avons de base de donnes qui recense les policiers, leur adresse et leur matricule.
Et si cette base existait, il n y aurait pas besoin du matricule.

Donc, je suis dsol, mais c'est de la mauvaise fois de dire : je cache mon matricule parce que je peux avoir des reprsailles... ou alors ils parlent des reprsailles de l'IGPN ou de la hirarchie... et c'est plus logique, mais pas lgitime.

----------


## ABCIWEB

> Les enfants pourront ne pas aller  lcole jeudi et vendredi, annonce Castex
> ...
> Est-ce qu'on a plus de chance de se faire contaminer le jeudi et le vendredi ?


Les syndicats d'enseignants ne partagent pas ton sens de l'humour. Ils se demandent plutt pourquoi les "experts" affirment depuis septembre que les enfants ne sont pas contaminants alors qu'on les incitent  ne pas aller en cour les jours prcdents les congs de nol.




> Peut-tre que des ministres ont essay.
> Le problme des masques en 2020 c'est surtout un problme de communication, car pendant des mois les pharmaciens pensaient qu'ils n'avaient pas le droit d'importer des masques et de les vendre, alors que des pays avaient du stock  exporter.


Non, le manque de masque ce n'est pas "surtout" un problme de communication, c'est le rsultat d'une dcision de Jrme Salomon, en accord avec la politique globale de Macron qui consiste  dtruire les services public au profit de bnfices privs quel qu'en soit les consquences pour la socit.

Comme d'habitude, tu t'appliques  faire l'idiot du village pour tenter de rendre insignifiantes des informations qui remettent directement en cause la politique du gouvernement, son incomptence et son insouciance pour l'intrt gnral.

Et tu fais pareil en minorant systmatiquement les violences policires et la mise en place d'un tat policier, dont s'alarme l'ONU, en mme temps que des associations de journalistes et des associations des droits de l'homme:




> L'ONU a salu mardi les annonces faites par la France concernant son projet de loi sur la scurit globale et de rflexions sur la rforme de la police, aprs de virulentes critiques de la Haute commissaire aux droits de l'homme notamment sur les violences policires."Nous reconnaissons ces annonces et nous les saluons. *Nous sommes prts  collaborer avec la France pour faire avancer le processus et trouver une solution* qui puisse satisfaire tout le monde", a dclar Martha Hurtado, porte-parole du Haut commissariat de l'ONU aux droits de l'homme, lors du briefing bi-hebdomadaire de l'ONU  Genve.
> 
> Elle voquait aussi bien l'engagement de rcrire l'article 24 - trs controvers - de la loi sur la scurit globale, que l'annonce de rformer l'Inspection gnrale de la police nationale ou encore le fait que le prsident Emmanuel Macron a demand une rflexion sur des rformes de la police nationale.
> 
> Le 9 dcembre, Michelle Bachelet, la Haute commissaire aux droits de l'homme avait interpell la France sur les violences policires et la discrimination envers les minorits. "*J'exhorte la France, comme je le fais pour beaucoup d'autres pays*,  examiner srieusement ses mthodes de maintien de l'ordre et  liminer les pratiques discriminatoires et les biais envers certains groupes", avait-elle dclar lors d'un point de presse.


Bilan du Macronisme, c'est maintenant l'ONU qui fait des rappels  l'ordre au "pays des droits de l'homme et du citoyen" et propose ses services pour pondrer ses mthodes fascistes. 

Et ce n'est pas par hasard, mais bien parce que ce gouvernement pitine constamment cette dclaration fondatrice de 1789. Encore ce veek-end : 




> Plusieurs associations et syndicats, ainsi que des lus LFI, ont dnonc dimanche des  *arrestations arbitraires*  lors de la manifestation, la veille, contre la proposition de loi Scurit globale  Paris. Prs de 150 manifestants ont t interpells. dans la capitale tandis que 5000 personnes avaient dfil entre Chtelet et la place de la Rpublique.
> 
> *Interpellations en masse, charges infondes faisant clater le cortge, retenues sans motif lgitime au-del du dlai lgal, gardes  vue notifies  la chane sur la base d'infractions pnales dvoyes*  : pour ces associations dont Attac, le Syndicat national des journalistes ou la Ligue des droits de l'Homme, la liste des  drives inadmissibles  est longue.
> 
>  Comme nous le redoutions , poursuivent-ils dans leur communiqu,  *la manifestation parisienne, bien que dment dclare par un collectif d'organisations et autorise par la prfecture de police, s'est transforme en souricire* .
> 
> *Deux journalistes interpells*
> ...
> La garde  vue du premier a t prolonge dimanche, selon la fondatrice de QG, Aude Lancelin. Il est souponn d' attroupement en vue de commettre des violences , de  refus d'obtemprer  un ordre de dispersion  et de  *dissimulation du visage*  alors que, selon Aude Lancelin, il portait un simple masque de protection. Le reporter de REC a lui t relch dimanche sans poursuite, d'aprs Emmanuel Vire, du SNJ-CGT.


Sur France Inter j'entendais qu'une mineure de 17ans a galement t mise en garde  vue alors que selon les tmoignages elle ne faisait que filmer la police avec son smartphone.

Voil o nous en sommes arrivs. 

On accuse les boomer d'avoir ngligs les alertes des cologistes. Certes mais ce n'est pas un problme gnrationnel, ce sont les dirigeants politiques qui n'ont pas suivi et qui ont imposs la mondialisation et son cortge de drglementations pour toujours plus de comptitivit.

Nous sommes aujourd'hui dans la mme situation. Sauf que les dgts sur l'cosystme sont maintenant trs perceptibles partout dans le monde, et que s'ajoute  cela la mise en place d'un tat totalitaire qui aurait pouss des millions de personnes dans les rues il y a une vingtaine d'annes. Je n'ose pas imaginer le sobriquet qui sera utilis par les gnrations futures pour nous qualifier...

----------


## tanaka59

Bonjour, 




> Il faut m'expliquer en quoi... afficher un matricule met les policier en danger.
> Le matricule, il n'est pas public. Ni vous ni moi n'avons de base de donnes qui recense les policiers, leur adresse et leur matricule.
> Et si cette base existait, il n y aurait pas besoin du matricule.
> 
> Donc, je suis dsol, mais c'est de la mauvaise fois de dire : je cache mon matricule parce que je peux avoir des reprsailles... ou alors ils parlent des reprsailles de l'IGPN ou de la hirarchie... et c'est plus logique, mais pas lgitime.


T'es propos sont vraiment plus que scandaleux . Tu as pens  eux : https://www.francetvinfo.fr/faits-di...a-magnanville/  ::furieux::   ::furax::   ::evilred::   ::rouleau::  ???!!!

Les piratages de donnes existent aussi dans la police : 

https://www.ouest-france.fr/societe/...ratees-6125756
https://www.lepoint.fr/justice/trois...20336_2386.php
https://www.lci.fr/police/info-lci-l...e-2107167.html

Je vais faire un parallle avec ton entreprise. 

Prenons l'exemple ou elle se fait attaquer informatiquement , datas clients et employs sont siphonnes . Puis ces mmes donnes tombent dans les mains d'un client indlicat qui n'aime pas ta socit.

Ce dit client a toutes les cartes en mains pour harceler ou faire chanter des potentielles victimes ... dont toi ! 

Pourquoi crois tu que raid, gign/gipn , bri , para , pilote de chasse ont toujours une cagoule ? Pour ne pas tre dmasqu et viter des reprsailles d'un illumin ! 

---

Des personnes harcel(e)s et / ou intimid(e)s  la suite d'un piratage informatique j'en connais ... Clairement je n'aimerais pas tre  leur place . C'est assez flippant comme situation . Alors quand cela tombe sur un policier , il y a de quoi tre sur les dents ...

J'aimerai bien t'y voir dans ce type de situation, tu changerais vite d'avis.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Il faut m'expliquer en quoi... afficher un matricule met les policier en danger.


Des dlinquants pourraient faire le lien entre le Rfrentiel des identits et de l'organisation et l'identit de la personne. Ou alors il faut un systme dans lequel le Rfrentiel des identits et de l'organisation change chaque jour.




> Ils se demandent plutt pourquoi les "experts" affirment depuis septembre que les enfants ne sont pas contaminants


Le premier truc  savoir c'est que le consensus scientifique n'existe jamais.
Il y a des tudes qui disent que les enfants sont contagieux et des tudes qui disent que les enfants ne sont pas si contagieux que a.
Coronavirus : les enfants sont-ils contagieux ? Les scientifiques nont pas tranch



> Et rcemment, plusieurs tudes ralises aux Etats-Unis, en Inde ou en Core du Sud ont battu en brche lide que les enfants taient peu contagieux. La dernire a t publie le 30 octobre par les Centres de prvention et de contrle (CDC) amricains. Mene davril  septembre sur 300 personnes, elle conclut que "*la transmission du SARS-CoV-2" au sein dun foyer "tait frquente, que ce soit par les enfants ou les adultes*".


Quand les membres d'une famille se confine ensemble, ils se transmettent la maladie.

Le systme immunitaire des enfants est plus efficace que celui des adultes, donc ils ont moins de difficults  combattre les nouvelles maladies, donc c'est possible qu'il soit moins contagieux que les adultes. Comme ils combattent la maladie plus vite, ils doivent tre contagieux moins longtemps.




> c'est le rsultat d'une dcision de Jrme Salomon


Ouais mais il y a quand mme eu une histoire de pharmaciens qui pensaient qu'ils n'avaient pas le droit d'importer de vendre des masques, pendant des mois ils auront pu vendre des centaines de millions de masques.
La vente de masques en pharmacies tait-elle en fait autorise depuis le 23 mars ?



> Dans un premier article, en date du 15 avril, nous crivions en effet que la vente de masques  des personnes autres que soignantes tait interdite dans les pharmacies, en nous rfrant au dcret du 3 mars, abrog le 13, ainsi quau dcret du 23 mars. *Un raccourci, puisque nous ne prcisions pas que ce dernier autorisait de fait leur importation.*





> en accord avec la politique globale de Macron qui consiste  dtruire les services public au profit de bnfices privs quel qu'en soit les consquences pour la socit.


a ne vient pas de Macron a vient de l'UE, a fait trs longtemps que c'est comme a, la destruction des services publics a commenc il y a bien longtemps, Macron comme ses prdcesseurs ne fait que de suivre les grandes orientations de l'UE.




> des informations qui remettent directement en cause la politique du gouvernement, son incomptence et son insouciance pour l'intrt gnral.


De toute faon que ce soit PS, UMP, LREM, LFI, ELV, ils sont tous nuls et ils font tous la mme politique.
On peut s'nerver contre LREM si on veut, mais a ne changera rien. Si un autre parti tait au pouvoir on serait dans la mme situation. (enfin peut-tre pas avec Solidarit et progrs, Rsistons, l'Union populaire rpublicaine, Debout la France)




> Et tu fais pareil en minorant systmatiquement les violences policires et la mise en place d'un tat policier


L il y a 2 choses bien distinctes, les violences policires sont des faits divers, il y a des enqutes, il y a des jugements, il y a des sanctions, il n'y a pas de problme.
Par contre la mise en place d'un tat policier c'est grave, a vient du gouvernement et c'est inquitant.
Le gouvernement est beaucoup plus inquitant que les policiers, mais heureusement les policiers sont humains donc ils peuvent refuser de suivre les ordres si le gouvernement en demandent trop. (les rvolutions ont lieu quand les forces de l'ordre se mettent du ct du peuple et arrte de suivre les ordres du gouvernement)




> "pays des droits de l'homme et du citoyen"


 ::ptdr:: 




> ce sont les dirigeants politiques qui n'ont pas suivi et qui ont imposs la mondialisation et son cortge de drglementations pour toujours plus de comptitivit.


Il aurait fallut mettre le FN ou le parti communiste au pouvoir pour viter a  ::P: 
Mais c'est vrai que la France fait partie des perdants de la mondialisation.

----------


## pmithrandir

tanaka, mes propos sont tellmement scandaleux qu'en france, un policier  l'*obligation*, de laisser son matricule visible. le contraire est normalement une faute professionnelle.

Ryu, pourquoi tu parles de RIO ? va falloir m'expliquer le lien entre RIO, une donne mobile et matricule, une donne policiere.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Ryu, pourquoi tu parles de RIO ?


Il me semble que c'est a qui permet d'identifier les agents.
Rfrentiel des identits et de l'organisation



> *Le rfrentiel des identits et de l'organisation (RIO) est l'ensemble des matricules de sept chiffres qui identifient individuellement les agents* sous l'autorit du ministre de l'intrieur: Agents au ministre, corps prfectoral, agents administratifs et techniques en prfecture, Police nationale franaise et Gendarmerie nationale. Depuis le 1er janvier 2014, les agents en tenue doivent le porter apparent sur leur uniforme ; les agents en civil doivent le porter sur le brassard  police .


Mais je me suis plant dans le sigle. Ce qui peut arriver  n'importe qui :
Le mytho de l'Intrieur



> En sus de ces deux contre-vrits, Darmanin a aussi commis une erreur qui en dit long. *Les forces de lordre,  de trs rares exceptions prs, doivent porter sur leur uniforme un numro didentification, appel RIO (Rfrentiel des Identits et de lOrganisation).* Les policiers et gendarmes *oublient* souvent darborer ce RIO, 7 chiffres propres  chaque agent, ce qui est dommage et, en thorie, sanctionnable. Mais les sanctions sont rares. Et en mme temps, comment linverse serait-il possible alors que le ministre de lIntrieur ne connat pas, lui-mme, le nom exact de ce numro didentification ? Par deux fois hier, *Darmanin a parl du numro ROI et non du RIO*. Cest peut-tre un dtail pour vous mais pour les victimes de violences policires, a veut dire beaucoup.


=======
Il y a d'autres sujets en ce moment :
Jean-Michel Blanquer  nexclut pas  de supprimer les subventions des syndicats lycens



> Jean-Michel Blanquer mettra-t-il sa menace  excution ? Le ministre de lducation nationale a cr la surprise en dclarant, lundi 14 dcembre, quil envisageait de supprimer les subventions des syndicats lycens, pour un montant annuel denviron 250 000 euros. Il rpondait sur France Culture aux soupons qui entourent Avenir lycen, *ce syndicat suspect davoir dilapid de largent public en frais de bouche, nuits dhtel et matriel informatique.*
> 
>  Je nexclus pas darrter ces subventions car je vois que cest un sujet de polmiques , a-t-il dclar, assurant que linspection des dix dernires annes de comptabilit des syndicats lycens, demande aprs les rvlations de Mediapart, pourrait servir  un  dbat  sur le sujet. Les conclusions de lenqute sont attendues pour janvier 2021.

----------


## pmithrandir

Toutes mes excuses ryu. Je ne connaissais pas ce sigle dans ce contexte.

Aprs tu soulignes bien cette obligation non respecte... sans sanction.

----------


## Ryu2000

Si Anne Hidalgo devient prsidente en 2022 on va probablement trs rapidement regretter Macron.
Prsidentielle 2022 : Marion Marchal prdit "beaucoup de surprises"



> Interroge ce mardi 15 dcembre sur Sud Radio, elle a expliqu que l'on pourrait voir merger "de nouveaux candidats, des candidats autonomes en dehors des partis, d'union de gauche peut-tre derrire Anne Hidalgo qui pourraient rebattre les cartes".
> 
> Actuellement, les sondages envoient sa tante Marine Le Pen au second tour face  Emmanuel Macron. Mais Marion Marchal prvient : "Attention  (ne pas) faire des anticipations trop fermes puisqu'en ralit, les lections ne se sont jamais passes comme elles ont t annonces 18 mois avant."


On verra en 2022, des nouveaux partis pourraient apparaitre.

=====
a ressemble un peu  un des trucs qui a pos problme en 2008 :
L'UFC-Que Choisir s'inquite du niveau de dfaut des crdits  la consommation



> *L'association dnonce un srieux manque de vigilance dans les conditions d'octroi des crdits de la part des tablissements bancaires*. Elle pointe du doigt le groupe BNP Paribas et la Socit gnrale dont respectivement 7,1% et 5,6% des crdits  la consommation seraient en dfaut. Ces mmes tablissements rechignent, selon l'UFC,  restructurer la dette de leurs clients en difficult. Cette procdure concerne 30 % des cas en moyenne, et seulement 18%  la Socit gnrale.


Jamais je ne ferai de crdit  la consommation. Je trouve a beaucoup trop risqu. T'es dj dans une mauvaise situation et tu t'enfonces encore plus.
Il parait que des gens font des prts pour partir en vacances, moi a me stresserait  fond, ce serait horrible.

----------


## DevTroglodyte

> Jamais je ne ferai de crdit  la consommation. Je trouve a beaucoup trop risqu. T'es dj dans une mauvaise situation et tu t'enfonces encore plus.
> Il parait que des gens font des prts pour partir en vacances, moi a me stresserait  fond, ce serait horrible.


Il ne faut jamais dire jamais : un tel prt ne sert pas qu' se payer une tl hors de prix ou des vacances en thalande, hein... tu peux t'en servir pour te payer une bagnole, pour te donner un exemple moins clich. Et c'est  la banque qui fait le prt qui doit estimer le degr de possibilit de dfaut, aussi...

----------


## halaster08

Vous vous souvenez du "scandale" de ya deux ans environ de cette appli de footing qui permettait de golocaliser les militaires en opration, bonne nouvelle en France en deux ans rien a chang: 


Alors oui c'est en partie de la faute des soldats qui sont assez bte pour donner librement accs  ces donnes, mais quand la scurit des bases est compromise je pense que les responsables (dont la ministre) doivent ragir plus fermement qu'un simple rappel des bonnes consignes

----------


## Gunny

Au Danemark, les parents dont un enfant dcde auront droit  6 mois de congs (lien en danois)
On est loin des 2 semaines que LREM rechignaient mme  accorder...

----------


## pmithrandir

> Vous vous souvenez du "scandale" de ya deux ans environ de cette appli de footing qui permettait de golocaliser les militaires en opration, bonne nouvelle en France en deux ans rien a chang: 
> 
> 
> Alors oui c'est en partie de la faute des soldats qui sont assez bte pour donner librement accs  ces donnes, mais quand la scurit des bases est compromise je pense que les responsables (dont la ministre) doivent ragir plus fermement qu'un simple rappel des bonnes consignes


Je pense que tant qu'un soldat, ou sa famille ne sera pas vis et qu'on ne remontera pas jusqu'a ces donnes pour en condamner un autre... on ne verra pas de changement.

----------


## Ryu2000

Et ben pure a doit tre chouette de pouvoir aller s'isoler dans un pavillon de chasse, ce n'est pas la mme chose quand une personne doit s'isoler alors qu'elle est en couple, qu'elle a des enfants et que son appartement fait 40 m.
Y'en a plein qu'aimeraient pouvoir quitter leur famille pour se confiner en paix. (a fait des vacances)
La Lanterne, ce lieu prsidentiel de villgiature o Emmanuel Macron a choisi de s'isoler



> Le chef de l'tat a rejoint jeudi soir la rsidence officielle de la Lanterne, prs de Versailles. Depuis ce pavillon de chasse, il pourra " la fois s'isoler et continuer  travailler", indique l'lyse. De taille relativement modeste, le btiment est amnag pour conduire les affaires du pays.


Qu'est-ce qu'il en sait ?
Macron "possiblement contamin" lors d'un Conseil europen  Bruxelles, selon Vran



> Invit de lmission C  vous sur France 5, le ministre de la Sant Olivier Vran a donn quelques lments de rponses: *Le chef de ltat na manifestement pas t contamin au cours dun djeuner ou dun dner  llyse*, mais (...) possiblement lors dun Conseil europen, il y a quatre ou cinq jours  Bruxelles avec des chefs dtats, a-t-il dclar.


Aucun respect du protocole sanitaire, avec des gens comme a il ne faut pas s'tonner si le nombre de contaminations augmente  ::(:  :
MACRON TEST POSITIF: L'LYSE RECONNAT QUE LA POIGNE DE MAIN AVEC GURRIA TAIT UNE "ERREUR"



> Lundi, le dirigeant franais a organis un djeuner de travail au palais de l'lyse avec le prsident du Conseil europen Charles Michel, le prsident du gouvernement espagnol Pedro Sanchez et le secrtaire gnral de l'OCDE Angel Gurria. La photographie d'une poigne de main entre ce dernier et Emmanuel Macron a fait ragir la prsidence, le respect des geste barrires tant en permanence mis en avant pour lutter contre l'pidmie.


========
Edit :
Le gouvernement essaie d'amliorer sa relation avec la police :
Pour calmer la fronde, Grald Darmanin fait plusieurs cadeaux aux policiers



> Selon Fabien Vanhemelryck et Thierry Clair, des syndicats Alliance et Unsa, ces derniers disent avoir obtenu une *subvention de mutuelle*, une mesure qui va cependant concerner toute la fonction publique, mais qui sera ainsi inaugure par le corps policier. Accorde galement, *la gratuit totale dans les transports publics pour le trajet domicile-travail*, une revendication remontant  plusieurs annes. Cette gratuit serait mise en application au 1er janvier 2022. Enfin, Grald Darmanin aurait assur les reprsentants que *l'Observatoire national de la dlinquance et des rponses pnales (ONDRP) ne serait finalement pas dissous sans remplaant*  la fin de l'anne. Une structure administrative devrait ainsi permettre d'tudier les dcisions de justice, et notamment de renseigner sur les suites donnes aux agressions de policiers. Nous voulons pouvoir comparer les peines encourues, les peines prononces et les peines effectues, souligne Fabien Vanhemelryck et ce de faon territorialise, pour comparer les actions judiciaires. Nous voulons connatre la ralit du traitement judiciaire pour les personnes coupables d'agression sur toute personne dpositaire de l'autorit publique, ajoute Thierry Clair.


Le gouvernement a besoin de la police.

=========
Re Edit :
J'aime bien ce titre parce que a rappelle l'tudiant qui se fait engueuler par ses parents parce qu'il a eu 7,6  un DS et qui rpond "ouais mais la moyenne de classe est  5,8 !" (et il a totalement raison le gars, au final il s'en sort trs bien).
La cote de popularit d'Emmanuel Macron baisse de trois points, mais reste au-dessus de celle de ses prdcesseurs



> Avec 38% de satisfaits, Emmanuel Macron revient dans sa moyenne de 2020. Le prsident de la Rpublique compte 60% de "mcontents" (+3 points) de son action, une progression similaire en ce qui concerne le chef du gouvernement (59%).
> 
> La popularit du chef de l'Etat,  ce stade de son mandat, est suprieure  celle de ses prdcesseurs immdiats Nicolas Sarkozy (31%) et Franois Hollande (27%).
> (...)
> Sondage ralis du 9 au 17 dcembre auprs de 1 936 personnes, ges de 18 ans et plus, selon la mthode des quotas et par internet. Marge d'erreur entre 1 et 2,2 points.

----------


## Ryu2000

Emmanuel Macron :  On finit par ne plus croire en rien 



> Emmanuel Macron sinquite, dans un entretien  LExpress publi mardi 22 dcembre, de la  crise dautorit  qui touche la politique mais aussi la science  loccasion de lpidmie de Covid-19, et qui  conduit au complotisme .
> 
> *Toutes les socits contemporaines vivent cette espce dhorizontalisation de la socit, de la contestation de toute forme dautorit, y compris de lautorit acadmique et scientifique* , dclare le chef de ltat dans ce long entretien qui sest droul jeudi en visioconfrence alors quil venait de sisoler  La Lanterne, prs de Versailles, aprs avoir t dclar positif au Covid-19.


Critiquer les actions du gouvernement c'est la base de la dmocratie.
C'est trs bien qu'il y ait quelque Franais qui ne boivent pas les paroles du gouvernement comme si c'tait des paroles d'vangile. Je ne vois pas ce qu'il y a de mal  se faire sa propre ide.

Il n'y pas d'autorit scientifique, ce n'est pas comme a que a fonctionne. Il n'y a pas un jury qui dcide "a c'est la vrit scientifique", "a ce n'est pas la vrit scientifique".
Il y a juste des nouveaux modles qui se rpandent parfois avec le temps quand ils se rapprochent un peu plus de l'exactitude. La science avance parce que des gens se disent "si a se trouve a ne fonctionne pas comme on le pense" et arrivent le prouver.

----------


## Jon Shannow

En fait, il y a deux choses compltement diffrentes dans ce que dit Macron.

La crise de confiance des politiques : a, il en est en partie responsable, mais, a remonte bien avant lui. A force de mentir, de faire le contraire de ce que l'on a promis, de parler plutt que d'agir, les citoyens n'ont plus confiance dans la politique. C'est devenu du cinma, du thtre, et a tourne mme au cirque. 

Pour la crise de confiance les sciences, elle a toujours t l. Une certaine mfiance vis  vis de ce que l'on ne comprend pas. Et, les diffrentes affaires de sant publique qui ont eu lieu ces derniers temps, n'ont rien fait  l'affaire. Le mdiator, les prothses mammaires, etc... Mais aussi les affaires Mosanto. Ou des experts nous dmontrent cela, tandis que d'autres affirment le contraire. Les politiques qui se rangent du cot des "grosses" socit, comme par hasard. 

La dernire en date, avec la chloroquine. Qui a raison ? Qui a tort ? 

Il sera trs dur de redonner de la confiance dans la politique, surtout quand un ancien prsident se retrouve accus de corruption. Et, par voie de consquence, aux sciences, tant que derrire ces "sciences" il y a de grosses boites qui mettent la politique avant l'thique.

----------


## fredoche

Interview intressante avec quelqu'un qui a un minimum de lucidit :

----------


## tanaka59

Bonsoir, 




> Interview intressante avec quelqu'un qui a un minimum de lucidit :


WTF ? Riche  1500  ??? 3000  dans un couple ???!!! C'est 1350 / 1400  aprs l'impt  la source ...

Le smic c'est 1 231  ... j'appelle pas cela riche ... classe moyenne infrieur et encore  ::?:

----------


## ABCIWEB

> WTF ? Riche  1500  ??? 3000  dans un couple ???!!! C'est 1350 / 1400  aprs l'impt  la source ...
> 
> Le smic c'est 1 231  ... j'appelle pas cela riche ... classe moyenne infrieur et encore


Il n'a pas dit "riche", il a parl de la classe moyenne et il n'a dit dit non plus si c'tait avant ou aprs impt. Ensuite cela dpend de ce que tu calcules. Par exemple, on peut bidonner l'apparence des chiffres en faisant une moyenne qui ne veut rien dire puisqu'on mlange les trs hauts revenus et les plus bas: avec un salari  10500 et neuf autres  500 on obtient une moyenne de 1500 qui n'est reprsentative de rien. Le revenu mdian donne une bien meilleure indication puisque c'est la ligne des 50%, 50% de la population gagne plus et 50% gagne moins. Ici on lit que le salaire mdian en 2016 dans le priv tait  1.789 euros net par mois (donne de l'insee parue en 2019), mais il est bien prcis que c'est pour un quivalent temps complet. Ce qui veut dire que si l'on prend l'ensemble de la population salarie du priv, temps complet + temps partiel, le salaire mdian effectivement peru est plus bas, donc au final le chiffre de 1500 ne me semble pas irraliste.

Quoi qu'il en soit ce n'est pas le sujet de cette vido qui parle du Keynsianisme qui est totalement ignor de nos gouvernants. L'conomiste insiste sur le fait qu'avec un revenu mdian en forte baisse, l'conomie va fortement chuter, faute d'acheteurs en nombre suffisant. Que va faire Macron, rien de plus que d'habitude puisque cela fait des dcennie qu'on est bloqu obstinment sur une politique de l'offre, c'est  dire baisser le cout du travail pour produire toujours plus pour le mme prix. Mais pour vendre  qui ? Peu importe, il prche la religion du ruissellement, et ses aptres diront que si elle ne fonctionne pas c'est parce qu'il n'y a pas eu suffisamment de sacrifices.

----------


## tanaka59

Bonsoir, 




> Il n'a pas dit "riche", il a parl de la classe moyenne et il n'a dit dit non plus si c'tait avant ou aprs impt. Ensuite cela dpend de ce que tu calcules. Par exemple, on peut bidonner l'apparence des chiffres en faisant une moyenne qui ne veut rien dire puisqu'on mlange les trs hauts revenus et les plus bas: avec un salari  10500 et neuf autres  500 on obtient une moyenne de 1500 qui n'est reprsentative de rien. Le revenu mdian donne une bien meilleure indication puisque c'est la ligne des 50%, 50% de la population gagne plus et 50% gagne moins. Ici on lit que le salaire mdian en 2016 dans le priv tait  1.789 euros net par mois (donne de l'insee parue en 2019), mais il est bien prcis que c'est pour un quivalent temps complet. Ce qui veut dire que si l'on prend l'ensemble de la population salarie du priv, temps complet + temps partiel, le salaire mdian effectivement peru est plus bas, donc au final le chiffre de 1500 ne me semble pas irraliste.


Merci de m'apprendre mon mtier  ::roll::  ... Je suis statisticien de formation ... Bref la n'est le sujet.

Je trouve que les chiffres avancs dans cette vidos sont juste une vaste blagues ... et compltement folklorique !




> Quoi qu'il en soit ce n'est pas le sujet de cette vido qui parle du Keynsianisme qui est totalement ignor de nos gouvernants. L'conomiste insiste sur le fait qu'avec un revenu mdian en forte baisse, l'conomie va fortement chuter, faute d'acheteurs en nombre suffisant. Que va faire Macron, rien de plus que d'habitude puisque cela fait des dcennie qu'on est bloqu obstinment sur une politique de l'offre, c'est  dire baisser le cout du travail pour produire toujours plus pour le mme prix. Mais pour vendre  qui ? Peu importe, il prche la religion du ruissellement, et ses aptres diront que si elle ne fonctionne pas c'est parce qu'il n'y a pas eu suffisamment de sacrifices.


Quelques points techniques sont pertinents comme le fait de "faire tourner la planche  billet" ... grave erreur, car quelqu'un devra bien rembourser cette dette ... Ou encore le "qui" va consommer puisque il y a de moins en moins de "public cible" pour le faire a cause d'une pauprisation et prcarisation.

----------


## Ryu2000

> grave erreur, car quelqu'un devra bien rembourser cette dette ...


a pourrait finir en dfaut de paiement.
Dfaut de paiement - Pays concerns
*Presque tous les pays ont fait dfaut au moins une fois dans leur histoire.*
Ce que je trouve marrant c'est que la note renvoi  un texte de 2010, crit par Jacques Attali, intitul "Tous ruins dans 10 ans ?".

a risque d'tre compliqu :
Les gnrations futures paieront la note sociale hrite dEmmanuel Macron



> La France vit depuis plus de quarante-cinq ans au-dessus de ses moyens, aucun gouvernement nayant russi aprs le premier choc ptrolier  prsenter un projet de loi de finances en quilibre. Sur la priode, la dette publique a explos, pour dpasser 2640 milliards deuros (114% du PIB) et la crise actuelle, la plus violente que le pays ait affronte en temps de paix, ne va pas inverser cette tendance. Nul doute que lHexagone va traner encore longtemps les stigmates financiers du coronavirus, contrairement aux dires de Bruno Le Maire, qui projette de purger la dette Covid en cinq ans. Et il ny a qu couter Olivier Dussopt pour sen convaincre. La Scurit sociale subira de faon prenne des dficits levs, sans doute plus de 20 milliards deuros ces prochaines annes, a reconnu le 29 septembre le ministre dlgu aux Comptes publics, lors de la prsentation du projet de budget 2021 de la Scu.

----------


## fredoche

> Je trouve que les chiffres avancs dans cette vidos sont juste une vaste blagues ... et compltement folklorique !


Plutt que de ragir, rcoute non ?
Il parle de classe suprieure  partir de 3000 et de classe moyenne  1500
Si tu es statisticien, tu sais que l'on peut parler de seuils. Suprieur ne veut pas dire riche, on peut prendre les 20%, les 30%, etc

Pour les riches, on peut prendre des tas de seuils
https://www.inegalites.fr/A-quel-niv...he?id_theme=15

Par ailleurs il dit qu'avant COVID, un adulte sur 7 est pauvre en France. Ce chiffre est norme non ? a correspond  14,2 % de la population



> Avec *8,9 millions de personnes* vivant avec un niveau de vie infrieur  ce seuil, le taux de pauvret au seuil de 60 % de la mdiane est de *14,1 % en 2017* et varie peu depuis 2014.


https://www.insee.fr/fr/statistiques...mmaire=4318291
Donc c'est a non ?

Aprs voil, il serait peut-tre temps de prendre en compte la ralit des salaires en France.
L'norme prpondrance du SMIC et jusqu' 1,6 SMIC qui est allg en charges :



> En revanche si le salaire est infrieur  1,6 fois le SMIC, soit 2 463,07  brut mensuel, lemployeur aura droit  la *rduction gnrale des cotisations patronales plus couramment appele rduction Fillon*.


https://www.ruedelapaye.com/e-mag/co...ise-smic-2019/

Franchement tu peux lancer un sondage ici, on ne le fait jamais, mme chez les informaticiens, gagner 3000 c'est Byzance (ou Paris plutt et  Paris c'est pas Byzance d'avoir 3000)

----------


## Mat.M

relance keynsienne...je vous suggre de regarder l'tat des rues de la ville o vous habitez...c'est dingue le nombre de nids de poule que l'on peut constater.
Donc l'Etat ferait mieux de rinvestir dans les grands travaux pour la rfection des infrastructures.

Je mettrais ma main couper qu' euro constant depuis ces 20 dernires annes les dpenses d'investissement de l'Etat n'ont cess de diminuer ceci de Chirac  Macron en passant par Sarkozy et Mitterand

N'en dplaise mr Tanaka ,je n'ai pas de chiffres sous la main pour affirmer cela  ::mouarf:: 
Un euro investi en 1990 pour mettre du bitume sur la chausse a ne vaut plus que 50-70 centimes d'euros aujourd'hui




> Quelques points techniques sont pertinents comme le fait de "faire tourner la planche  billet" ... grave erreur, car quelqu'un devra bien rembourser cette dette


on peut tous dire merci  la monnaie lectronique....la question de la dette et de son remboursement mis de ct.
Sans monnaie lectronique il se serait pass la mme chose qu'en 1929; le boulanger ou l'entreprise du coin avec la baisse du chiffre d'affaire tant contrainte de compenser par une hausse des prix.
La consquence de cela: il aurait fallu imprimer plus de billets bref de la monnaie bien tangible pour acheter son pain.
Et tout le monde de finir en slip dans la rue sauf ceux ayant pu mettre quelques conomies de ct.

----------


## ABCIWEB

> Je trouve que les chiffres avancs dans cette vidos sont juste une vaste blagues ... et compltement folklorique !


Ce que tu "trouves" n'intresse personne tant que ce n'est pas document.




> a pourrait finir en dfaut de paiement.


Dfaut de paiement envers qui ? Il n'y a pas de prteur quand on fait tourner la planche  billets. Les risques  grer actuellement sont ceux lis  l'augmentation de la masse montaire, mais rien  voir avec un dfaut de paiement puisqu'on ne doit de l'argent  personne.

----------


## tanaka59

Bonjour, 




> relance keynsienne...je vous suggre de regarder l'tat des rues de la ville o vous habitez...c'est dingue le nombre de nids de poule que l'on peut constater.
> Donc l'Etat ferait mieux de rinvestir dans les grands travaux pour la rfection des infrastructures.
> 
> Je mettrais ma main couper qu' euro constant depuis ces 20 dernires annes les dpenses d'investissement de l'Etat n'ont cess de diminuer ceci de Chirac  Macron en passant par Sarkozy et Mitterand
> 
> N'en dplaise mr Tanaka ,je n'ai pas de chiffres sous la main pour affirmer cela 
> Un euro investi en 1990 pour mettre du bitume sur la chausse a ne vaut plus que 50-70 centimes d'euros aujourd'hui


J'ai quelques chiffres :

> depuis 2010 , baisse de 20  25% du budgets routes de l'tat et des collectivits locales, avec en prime un kilomtrage qui augmente par collectivit via des transferts de voiries (loi LOM, loi NOTRe ...) et le jeu des chaises musicales
> entre 2000 et 2020 le dlai de "retard moyen" des travaux dans les btiments publiques est pass de 5  10 ans

A ct les dpenses inutiles ont exploss

> depuis 2005 , 500 millions engloutis de manires annuelles dans le 1% dcoratif des collectivits
> 5 milliards engloutis dans les quelques 500 000 ralentisseurs depuis 1995
> 40  50 milliards engloutis dans les quelques 160 000 ronds points que compte la France depuis les annes 1990 
> carte grise produite en suisse, jeux  gratts produits au canada, code du travail en italie , vhicule de la police et de l'arme produits en europe de l'est ... les cots de transports , de maintenances et d'acquisitions ont augment ...
> les nombreux projets informatiques couteux pour l'tat (gestion des fiches de paies des fonctionnaires, louvoi pour les salaires de l'arme, l'ants avec les cartes grises en lignes, le lancement du dmp ...)




> Plutt que de ragir, rcoute non ?
> Il parle de classe suprieure  partir de 3000 et de classe moyenne  1500


Je viens de rcouter. 

Riche  3000  ... chiffres aberrant , pour d'autres tudes 4200  , c'est le chiffre jug  partir du quel un franais est considr comme "riche" , via un sondage de 2019. Pour des conomistes c'est 3500  (chiffre venant d'un mission dbut 2020).




> Si tu es statisticien, tu sais que l'on peut parler de seuils.


Je suis au courant merci.




> Suprieur ne veut pas dire riche, on peut prendre les 20%, les 30%, etc


C'est bien un problme culturel en France ... Ds qu'on parle salaire , c'est tout de suite celui du dessus qui est "riche". Or on associe "riche" par abus de langage  un revenu plutt "confortable" ... pas riche pour autant. 

Un technicien / cadre  2500 /3000  mensuel est donc riche ?  ::?: 




> https://www.inegalites.fr/A-quel-niv...he?id_theme=15


Cette article reprend une partie des chiffres dj diffuss dans d'autres tudes.




> Franchement tu peux lancer un sondage ici, on ne le fait jamais, mme chez les informaticiens, gagner 3000 c'est Byzance (ou Paris plutt et  Paris c'est pas Byzance d'avoir 3000)


Puis ce que tu en parles, on peut mditer srieusement sur une telle tude .




> Ce que tu "trouves" n'intresse personne tant que ce n'est pas document.


Il suffit de se renseigner sur le sujet  ::mouarf::  . Ce n'est pas mon problme si cela ne tintresse pas  ::roll::

----------


## Ryu2000

> Dfaut de paiement envers qui ?


Les banques ont pris votre argent et ont achet de la dette avec.
Si il y a un dfaut de paiement tout le monde perdra son pargne (le truc cool c'est que les gens ont compris qu'investir dans une assurance vie tait une trs mauvaise ide et ils commencent  retirer leur argent de leur assurance vie et a c'est vraiment la chose responsable  faire  :+1: ).
Assurance vie : les Franais ont retir plus de 7 milliards d'euros depuis le dbut de l'anne

Soit on est mis en esclavage  cause de la dette et pendant des gnrations ont va devoir la rembourser, soit il y aura un grand reset et on recommencera tous  zro, comme c'est arriv en Allemagne dans les annes 1920 il me semble.
Les histoires de taux ngatifs vont forcment mal finir, ils peuvent bien essayer de bricoler comme ils veulent, quand tu fais trop tourner la planche  billet a fini toujours mal.
Dans les annes  venir vous allez constater que la situation conomique ne fait que s'empirer.

----------


## ABCIWEB

> Je viens de rcouter. 
> 
> Riche  3000  ... chiffres aberrant , pour d'autres tudes 4200  , c'est le chiffre jug  partir du quel un franais est considr comme "riche" , via un sondage de 2019. Pour des conomistes c'est 3500  (chiffre venant d'un mission dbut 2020).


Apparemment tu coutes de travers. Il n'a pas parl de "riches", il a parl des classes suprieures. A 3000 net on gagne effectivement un salaire suprieur au salaire mdian. Et en plus ce n'est pas le dbat, il parle de ceux qui pargnent, et c'est environ  partir de ce salaire que l'on peut pargner, en dessous c'est plus difficile. 

Mais surtout, je ne vois pas pourquoi tu t'attardes sur des dtails qui n'ont rien  voir avec le sujet. Quand bien mme il aurait dit 3500 cela ne change rien au fait que l'appauvrissement d'une grande partie de la population se rpercute sur l'conomie, et d'autant plus qu'en France c'est surtout la consommation interne qui soutient l'conomie. Le sujet de cette vido concerne le plan de relance, pas de dfinir  quel seuil exactement on est plus ou moins riche. Apparemment tu as d scher les cours de franais sur les rsums de texte,  moins que tu ne t'arc-boutes sur ce chiffre sans importance pour tenter de discrditer l'ensemble de ce qui est dit. 

Il est dit qu'il faudrait changer de doctrine conomique, c'est cela qui te dranges? Cela me drangerait aussi si le modle actuel avait fait ses preuves, mais quand on voit que le chmage diminue en mme temps que la pauvret augmente (mme avant le covid) je constate qu'il y a un gros problme. Ce n'est pas nouveau et le pire c'est que l'on vante en mme temps la valeur travail, mais il est vrai qu'on ne parle jamais d'une juste rmunration. Comme cela fait plusieurs dcennies qu'on est dans cette doctrine dbile du nolibralisme et de la drglementation qui ne fait qu'augmenter la pauvret sans aucune vision d'avenir enviable, je n'ai pas d'autre conclusion que de dire galement qu'il faut essayer autre chose.

----------


## David_g

Le conseil d'tat a valid l'largissement des fichiers de police. Les convictions politiques, syndicales etc pourront donc y tre stock.

----------


## ONTAYG

> Le conseil d'tat a valid l'largissement des fichiers de police. Les convictions politiques, syndicales etc pourront donc y tre stock.


Source officielle ? Ralit ou FAKE ?

----------


## Ryu2000

Apparemment c'est vrai :
Le Conseil d'Etat valide l'largissement des fichiers de renseignement
Le Conseil dEtat autorise llargissement des fichiers de police
Le Conseil dEtat autorise les fichiers de renseignement largis

----------


## fredoche

Petit  petit on plonge.

Le syndrome de la grenouille que l'on bouillante.


Et tout est fait par derrire, en douce, de manire perfide

----------


## David_g

> Apparemment c'est vrai :


Tant de maitrise de la recherche pour ne mme pas aller genre sur le site du conseil d'tat...L'information en mode BFM quoi ... 




> Source officielle ? Ralit ou FAKE ?


oh bah tu sais moi je suis basique :
https://www.conseil-etat.fr/Media/ac...-et-autres.pdf

Tu as tout les liens sur l'actualit du conseil d'tat:
https://www.conseil-etat.fr/actualit...en-refere-du-4

----------


## Ryu2000

> Petit  petit on plonge.


Oui et a fait longtemps que a a commenc. (au moins depuis Sarkozy)
Il y a des priodes de l'anne pendant lesquelles le gouvernement peut faire passer des lois discrtement, par exemple il y a des lois qui sont votes  3h du matin par 4 dputs en plein mois d'aout. (c'est une figure de style)
Quand il y a des actualits fortes, tu peux faire passer des trucs sans que a se voit, en ce moment on parle beaucoup de vaccin, donc l'histoire du conseil d'tat et des fichiers de renseignement passe inaperue.

Parfois peu de dputs votes :
Comment la privatisation d'ADP a-t-elle pu tre vote  6 heures du matin avec 45 dputs prsents ?
Etat d'urgence: l'absence de 448 dputs au moment du vote choque la toile

=====
Apparemment il y a des gens qui ne sont pas content du fichage quand on va se faire vacciner :
Coronavirus : les mdecins rmunrs 5,40 euros par patient vaccin



> Les informations relatives aux vaccins doivent tre saisies dans le fichier "SI Vaccin Covid" qui sera lanc le 4 janvier prochain. Le fichier, qui a t valid par la CNIL le 29 dcembre, doit permettre "la mise en uvre, le suivi et le pilotage des campagnes vaccinales contre la Covid-19" selon un dcret du journal officiel publi le 26 dcembre. Le fichier doit notamment permettre de mieux reprer d'ventuels effets secondaires indsirables lis au vaccin.  Les informations personnelles de patients (nom, prnom, ge, date et lieu de la vaccination, modle du vaccin, identit du soignant...) devront ainsi tre renseignes dans le fichier. *Une procdure qui a rapidement fait merger des critiques quant  l'utilisation des donnes personnelles ou encore le secret mdical.*

----------


## MABROUKI

> Oui et a fait longtemps que a a commenc. (au moins depuis Sarkozy)
> Il y a des priodes de l'anne pendant lesquelles le gouvernement peut faire passer des lois discrtement, par exemple il y a des lois qui sont votes  3h du matin par 4 dputs en plein mois d'aout. (c'est une figure de style)
> Quand il y a des actualits fortes, tu peux faire passer des trucs sans que a se voit, en ce moment on parle beaucoup de vaccin, donc l'histoire du conseil d'tat et des fichiers de renseignement passe inaperue.
> 
> Parfois peu de dputs votes :
> Comment la privatisation d'ADP a-t-elle pu tre vote  6 heures du matin avec 45 dputs prsents ?
> Etat d'urgence: l'absence de 448 dputs au moment du vote choque la toile
> 
> =====
> ...


Ces  carences notoires et repetitives des "fameux representants du peuple"  qui ne representent qu'eux memes demontrent que soit :
1/ on instaure  le "vote citoyen" (ou referendum citoyen ) pour les revoquer pour negligence avre
2/ soit on reforme la constitution pour exiger le vote  des lois   la majorit des  2/3 .

Quant  au fichage  des vaccins  cela permet de s'assurer du suivi de la vaccination (il faut 2 vaccins).
Le fichier informatique  est une atteinte directe aux liberts (il peut se transformer en fichier de police facilement),puisque il suffit de posseder un simple carnet de vaccination (du bon vieux temps) dtenu par le vaccin .
Le  fichage numrique   la mode  comporte  des risques certains et certifis d'atteinte aux liberts individuelles   cause de l'abus de pouvoir inhrent aux gouvernants.

----------


## tanaka59

Bonjour, 




> Ces  carences notoires et repetitives des "fameux representants du peuple"  qui ne representent qu'eux memes demontrent que soit :
> 1/ on instaure  le "vote citoyen" (ou referendum citoyen ) pour les revoquer pour negligence avre
> 2/ soit on reforme la constitution pour exiger le vote  des lois   la majorit des  2/3 .
> 
> Quant  au fichage  des vaccins  cela permet de s'assurer du suivi de la vaccination (il faut 2 vaccins).
> Le fichier informatique  est une atteinte directe aux liberts (il peut se transformer en fichier de police facilement),puisque il suffit de posseder un simple carnet de vaccination (du bon vieux temps) dtenu par le vaccin .
> Le  fichage numrique   la mode  comporte  des risques certains et certifis d'atteinte aux liberts individuelles   cause de l'abus de pouvoir inhrent aux gouvernants.


Le fichage de qui est vaccin ou non est a mon sens  double tranchant. 

Cas 1 :  l'assurance maladie archive la trace de qui est vaccin  des fins mdicale , cela ne gne pas au moins tu peux dormir sur tes deux oreilles . C'est au mme titre que le vaccin contre le ttanos, la coqueluche, lhpatite B, la rougeole, les oreillons, la rubole .... bon on ne vas pas piquer un scandale c'est normale.

Cas 2 : pour reprendre les "grands voyages internationaux", un pays comme lAustralie ou la Chine exigerait d'un voyageur franais, suisse, belge, luxembourgeois le vaccin contre le covid pour l'accs  son territoire c'est normal. Au mme titre qu'un vaccin contre des maladies tropicales.

Cas 3 : pour permettre un accs  des manifestations sociales, culturelles, sportifs, associatives , commerciales sur le territoire national ... je m'y oppose farouchement. Etant moi mme membre de plusieurs associations sportives et culturelles. Et c'est la ou cela devient liberticide. De quel droit constitutionnel pourrait on lgifrer sur ce qu'a le droit de faire une personne de son temps libre (aller au caf, faire du sport, participer  des vnements culturels ...) ? Genre le cafetier de "trou-pomm-les-oies-en-lozre" devrait commencer  demander au 3 pkins du patelin et aux touristes de passages qui est vaccin ou non pour les servir ? Cela s'appelle de la sgrgation mdicale est c'est interdit par loi ... 

Pour ce 3me cas de figure, quid de ceux qui ne peuvent se faire vacciner pour raison mdical ou par manque de vaccin ? On va en venir  interdire  un franais de pouvoir continuer de travailler en Espagne ou en Suisse au motif qu'il n'est pas vaccin est doit rester en France ?

Je suis d'accord en partie avec @MABROUKI , car la on a le risque d'ouvrir une boite de pandore et de juger de l'acceptabilit d'une personne les "probabilits" qu'elle a de se faire vacciner .  D'ailleurs une loi franaise est paru fin 2019 dbut 2020 pour justement interdire les principes "probabilistes" de traitement des administrs via des algorithmes dans les administrations franaise ... Avec l'utilisation d'un tel fichier l'tat violerait ces propres lois !  ::?: 

Vu toutes les conneries que l'tat franais nous pond depuis dbut 2020, je serai pas tonn qu'on nous ponde un "passeport sanitaire"  l'envers, comme celui du cas 3.  ::?:

----------


## Ryu2000

Peut-tre qu'Anne Hidalgo sera la prochaine prsidente de la rpublique Franaise. (je cherchais qui pourrait tre pire que Macron, l j'ai trouv  ::D: )
CRATION D'UNE PLATEFORME D'IDES, OPPOSITION FRONTALE  MACRON... HIDALGO EN ROUTE POUR 2022?



> Son entourage veut croire qu'elle peut incarner  la fois le rassemblement de la gauche et son dpassement. Mme si elle continue de repousser le moment o elle se dclarera officiellement candidate  l'lection prsidentielle de 2022, Anne Hidalgo multiplie les signes de volont de s'engager dans cette voie.
> 
> D'aprs les informations du Parisien, confirmes par l'Agence France-Presse (AFP) les proches de la maire de Paris vont lancer, dans les jours qui viennent, une plateforme de rflexion intitule "Ides en Commun". Une appellation qui reprend son tiquette de campagne pour les municipales de 2020, lors desquelles elle a t confortablement rlue. De quoi illustrer son souhait, en cas de candidature  la magistrature suprme, de s'appuyer sur une initiative transpartisane. Une stratgie finalement similaire  celle d'Emmanuel Macron en 2017.



Jacques Attali avait annonc que le prochain prsident sera une femme :
Il est fort  parier que le prochain prsident de la Rpublique soit une femme !



> Mai 2022 : et si ctait une femme qui tait lue  la prsidence de la Rpublique ? Ce serait une premire dans lhistoire de la vie politique franaise. Un scnario que certains ont dj conceptualis, * linstar de Jacques Attali qui pour les prsidentielles de 2022 a prdit llection dune femme  la fonction suprme*. Lavenir dira sil a vu juste



Attali fait parti de ceux qui ont cr Macron, donc c'est possible qu'il aide Hidalgo.

En principe Macron devrait dgager du pouvoir aux alentours de Mai 2022, on pourrait compter les mois, mais a ne sert  rien puisqu'on va continuer sur la mme ligne. Les gouvernements changent mais la ligne politique ne change pas.
Il est possible qu'un nouveau parti de gauche apparaisse, mais il est galement possible qu'un nouveau parti de droite apparaisse (Marion Marchal reviendra peut-tre un jour dans la politique).
Le thme de la campagne 2022 semblait tre l'islam, parce qu'on voit des articles comme a : L'Homme ne descend pas du singe, il a t cr par Allah :  l'cole, aucun cours n'chappe aux revendications religieuses, mais si a se trouve ce ne sera pas a.

----------


## Darkzinus

Peut-tre que  Et si  ? Ah mais non en fait il se pourrait que  En fait j'en sais rien mais je pense quand mme ...
J'ai juste fait un rsum de ta pense  ::lol::

----------


## Ryu2000

Je ne vois pas le problme. L'avenir est toujours incertains.
Peut-tre que Jacques Attali se trompe et que le prochain prsident ne sera pas une femme, mais peut-tre qu'il sait qui sera la prochaine prsidente depuis 2017.

On verra bien en 2022, une chose est sre : ce sera une lection prsidentielle de merde comme d'habitude. Je ne crois pas au miracle pour le moment.
Quoi qu'il en soit 2022 c'est dans trs longtemps, donc a le temps de voir venir.

=====
Edit : Ah tiens c'est marrant il y a des membres du gouvernement qui ont rpondu  une provocation d'Anne Hidalgo:
Covid-19 : au gouvernement, les critiques dAnne Hidalgo ne passent pas



> Aprs Olivier Vran dimanche, Bruno Le Maire et Gabriel Attal ce lundi matin ont fustig ldile parisienne, trs critique sur la gestion de crise mene par lexcutif.

----------


## fredoche

Pour la guerre des mots ils sont balaises c'est sr

Tous des cracks de la comm

----------


## tanaka59

Bonsoir, 

Allez encore des conneries avec un couvre feu  18h dans les pipes : https://www.bfmtv.com/politique/reco...101110349.html .

Bientt on va verbaliser :

les travailleurs honntes qui finissent peu avant 18h .
ceux faisant leur course avant 18h
la mnagre qui va chercher ces enfants  l'cole

Les vilains petits franais pris dans les bouchons, en retard  cause des TC/train ou des conditions climatiques ... Dans quelques semaines on stonnera de lexaspration d'un nombre croissant de personnes verbalises de manire arbitraire, d'une explosion du nombre de refus d'obtemprer et de dlit de fuite ...   ::?: 

Si c'est pour avoir un nombre important de barrages de police sur les routes  18h, en pleines HDP,  cot des zones d'activits, de bureaux et commerciales ... C'est vraiment des principes dictatoriaux pour faire de la politiques du chiffre et faire cracher le citoyen honnte qui respecte ...

----------


## ONTAYG

> Bientt on va verbaliser :
> 
> les travailleurs honntes qui finissent peu avant 18h .
> ceux faisant leur course avant 18h
> la mnagre qui va chercher ces enfants  l'cole


Au lieu de dire n'importe quoi, attestation employeur par exemple c'est le cas actuellement pour ceux qui travaille de nuit, et finissent aprs 20 h 00.
Les courses il faut s'organiser, certains magasins refusent les clients aprs 17 h 30 pour qu'ils puissent finir  temps.
Les enfants  l'cole attestation scolaire comme lors du dernier confinement.

Il y en a qui adorent attiser la haine, va voir ailleurs si tu n'es pas content, et on en reparlera.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Allez encore des conneries


L'article dit que c'est trs peu probable que a arrive.



> Rien n'est cependant act. Car le Conseil de dfense ne pourrait finalement dcider d'aucune nouvelle mesure et choisir de voir comment le situation volue d'ici la semaine prochaine. Selon nos informations, le statu quo est le troisime et dernier scnario qui sera discut, *mais elle est trs peu envisage*. Si statu quo il y a au niveau des dcisions gouvernementales, les prfets auront toujours la possibilit d'avancer eux-mmes le couvre-feu si le virus circulait trop dans leur dpartement.


Le couvre feu ce n'est pas forcment pire que le confinement, au moins tu n'as pas besoin d'attestation pour te dplacer dans les horaires autorises.
Si tu es courtois avec les policiers et que t'as une raison valide pour tre dehors  18h30 ils ne te mettront pas d'amende.
De toute faon ce ne serait pas de bol de croiser un gendarme ou un policier, ils ne peuvent pas surveiller en permanence toutes les routes.

La Drme et le Var dsormais concerns La carte des 25 dpartements o le couvre-feu est avanc  18 heures



> Et deux de plus ! Vingt-cinq dpartements de lEst et du Sud-Est de la France vivent dsormais sous couvre-feu  18 heures, pour tenter dendiguer la reprise de lpidmie de Covid-19 sur le territoire.
> 
> Le Cher, lAllier, la Cte-dOr, le Haut-Rhin, le Bas-Rhin, ainsi que le Vaucluse, les Alpes-de-Haute-Provence et les Bouches-du-Rhne sont les huit dpartements qui ont rejoint ce week-end la liste des territoires placs sous cloche ds 18 heures.

----------


## Darkzinus

Ce couvre feu  18H a reste une sacr connerie  Assez incroyable ! Ca permet juste d'entasser tout le monde dans les magasins le samedi ou  17H  Autant 20H c'tait rationnel autant l on est dans du grand n'importe quoi

----------


## fredoche

> Au lieu de dire n'importe quoi, attestation employeur par exemple c'est le cas actuellement pour ceux qui travaille de nuit, et finissent aprs 20 h 00.
> Les courses il faut s'organiser, certains magasins refusent les clients aprs 17 h 30 pour qu'ils puissent finir  temps.
> Les enfants  l'cole attestation scolaire comme lors du dernier confinement.
> 
> Il y en a qui adorent attiser la haine, va voir ailleurs si tu n'es pas content, et on en reparlera.


attestation attestation attestation...

Tout est simple pour les bouffons qui vivent dans leurs palais

Viens voir ailleurs toi, il n' y a qu'en France que a se passe comme a. Nulle part ailleurs dans le monde

----------


## tanaka59

Bonjour, 




> Au lieu de dire n'importe quoi, attestation employeur par exemple c'est le cas actuellement pour ceux qui travaille de nuit, et finissent aprs 20 h 00.
> Les courses il faut s'organiser, certains magasins refusent les clients aprs 17 h 30 pour qu'ils puissent finir  temps.
> Les enfants  l'cole attestation scolaire comme lors du dernier confinement.
> 
> Il y en a qui adorent attiser la haine, va voir ailleurs si tu n'es pas content, et on en reparlera.


Installer des barrages routiers ds 17h30 , histoires de prendre les pendulaires et navetteurs englus dans les encombrements dans les filets ou retards a cause des TC ... je trouve a trs mesquin, jadhre pas. Si ce n'est un peu plus racketter la France qui travaille ...

Ce gouvernement  le chic pour s'en prendre au monde du travail ...

----------


## ONTAYG

> Tout est simple pour les bouffons qui vivent dans leurs palais
> 
> Viens voir ailleurs toi, il n' y a qu'en France que a se passe comme a. Nulle part ailleurs dans le monde


C'est l'Italie qui a commenc avec les attestations, donc avant de parler on se renseigne.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Si ce n'est un peu plus racketter la France qui travaille ...


Est-ce que vous avez des exemples rels de personnes qui se seraient pris une amende parce qu' cause de leur travail elles taient  l'extrieur pendant le couffe feu ?
J'y crois pas du tout Au pire l'entreprise peut faire un mot  ::ptdr::

----------


## pmithrandir

Le problme  mon sens d'un couvre feu a 18h, c'est que c'est une fausse bonne ide... un peu comme de force a porter un masque a vlo...

La premire consquence, c'est que les gens vont aller tous en course aux mme moment. En gnral, on travaille tous de 9h a 18h. Donc personne ne pourra faire ses courses la semaine.
Vous imaginez les nids de contamination et la logistique a mettre en place pour ravitailler toute la population sur le samedi uniquement ? C'est des affluences comme a nol qu'on va avoir en permanence. Avec aussi les problme de ravitaillement des magasins, d'embauche des caissier pour une journe uniquement, etc...

Que l'on empche les gens d'aller voir leur amis, je veux bien, mais fermer les magasins, ca veut forcement dire augmenter les pics d'affluences, alors qu'au contraire on devrait essayer de lisser l'affluence pour avoir le moins de personnes en contacts les unes avec les autres.

----------


## Darkzinus

> Que l'on empche les gens d'aller voir leur amis, je veux bien, mais fermer les magasins, ca veut forcement dire augmenter les pics d'affluences, alors qu'au contraire on devrait essayer de lisser l'affluence pour avoir le moins de personnes en contacts les unes avec les autres.


Tout  fait ! C'est  se demander comment on peut prendre des dcisions aussi stupides

----------


## Gunny

+1, c'est l'inverse qui devrait tre fait, autoriser les supermarchs  ouvrir sur de plus longues plages horaires, et mme le dimanche.
Autant je comprends le couvre-feu  20h pour viter les ftes trop alcoolises, autant 18h a me laisse perplexe... Beaucoup de gens travaillent encore  cette heure-l.

----------


## ONTAYG

> Tout  fait ! C'est  se demander comment on peut prendre des dcisions aussi stupides


Eh bien propose une solution et pse les consquences de la tienne par rapport aux autres solutions.

Que la critique est facile.

----------


## fredoche

> C'est l'Italie qui a commenc avec les attestations, donc avant de parler on se renseigne.


ouahou donc 1 pays sur plus de 200 

C'est a aller voir ailleurs ? va voir en Italie ?

Allez cherche encore, tu vas peut-tre arriver  10 

Moi je propose qu'on fasse scession, et qu'on laisse tous les crtins avec Macron. Une grande famille. Vous ferez votre petit nid et tout ira bien dans votre paradis pour moutons de Panurge prpubres. Jupiter parlera, les moutons bleront. Et la critique sera absente, inconnue, inexistante

----------


## Darkzinus

> Eh bien propose une solution et pse les consquences de la tienne par rapport aux autres solutions.
> 
> Que la critique est facile.


Ben oui elle est facile quand la mthode employe est nulle !

----------


## ONTAYG

> Ben oui elle est facile quand la mthode employe est nulle !


Alors tu proposes quoi ?

----------


## Jon Shannow

Dj, laisser ouvert les grandes surfaces avec galeries marchandes est idiot. Je ne sais pas si vous tes all dans un de ces centres, mais c'est de la folie.

Chaque magasin,  l'intrieur limite (+ ou-) le nombre de client dans leur enseigne, mais au niveau de la galerie... aucun contrle. C'est une foule compacte qui se dplace, avec des files d'attente  l'extrieur de certaines enseignes. Le port des masques est plus ou moins correct (sous le nez le plus souvent). 

Bref, ce sont des nids de covid.

Pareil pour les supermarchs. Si certains donnent un ticket d'entre (pour donner l'illusion que le nombre de clients est bien compt), quid de la concentration des clients dans un seul rayon ? 

Alors mme que les petits commerces sont soumis  des restrictions et qu'ils s'y tiennent (pour la plupart, y a toujours des abrutis), les supermarchs n'ont aucune restrictions ni obligations. Bref, c'est du grand n'importe quoi. Mais, il ne faut pas fcher les riches propritaires de ces grandes enseignes...  ::roll:: 

Pour ce qui est du couvre-feu, il est compltement inutile. Comme dit prcdemment, a va juste concentrer les gens sur d'autres priodes comme le samedi et/ou le dimanche, puisque l'ouverture du dimanche est autorise dans ces zones.
Bref, une mesure inutile et contraignante de plus.

Par contre, quid de la circulation des personnes ? Rien ! Comme d'habitude. En gros une personne habitant dans une zone rouge peut aller et venir dans une zone verte sans souci. Et vice-versa. Donc, le virus est tranquille, il peut circuler. Un peu comme le fait d'autoriser les mtropolitains d'aller dans les DOM-TOM  Nol. Mais, bon les copains de Macrons avaient envie de soleil et de restau...   ::roll:: 

En Catalogne, interdit de quitter la Catalogne. Les magasins de plus de 400m sont ferms. A Barcelone, interdit de quitter la ville. (* pour ceux qui se demandent, j'ai ma fille qui vit  Barcelone, c'est pour cela que je le sais  :;): )
L, on a de vrais mesures. Concrtes. Ce n'est peut-tre pas suffisant, mais c'est dj un plus.
Rien n'est parfait nulle part. Les gouvernements de tous les pays ttonnent. Mais, en France, on a juste les rois de l'impro et de lesbroufe. Des mesures marteles avec conviction par des spcialistes de la comm' mais aucune rflchies, aucune vision  long terme. C'est a que l'on peut reprocher  ce gouvernement. Gouverner, ce n'est pas ragir, mais agir, prvoir. Trs loin du spectacle affligeant qui nous est donn quasiment tous les soirs...

Je ne sais pas si on est encore la 5me puissance mondiale, ou si on est pass au 6me rang, mais je suis sr que c'est la 7me compagnie qui est aux commandes...  ::aie::  
 ::mouarf::

----------


## tanaka59

Bonjour, 




> Alors tu proposes quoi ?


Un confinement nocturne ds 18h avec :

> magasin alimentaire , pharmacie , paramdical, commerce de bouche , commerce vitaux divers (sur drogation) ouvert jusqu' 20h.

Tout le reste ferme a 18h/18h30

En somme faire ces courses normalement entre 18h et 20h ... par contre avec justificatif . 

L'ide est de ne pas empcher les gens de faire leurs courses alimentaires et de premire ncessit ... sans pour autant laisser divaguer les gens n'importe ou.

----------


## Gunny

> Rien n'est parfait nulle part. Les gouvernements de tous les pays ttonnent. Mais, en France, on a juste les rois de l'impro et de lesbroufe. Des mesures marteles avec conviction par des spcialistes de la comm' mais aucune rflchies, aucune vision  long terme. C'est a que l'on peut reprocher  ce gouvernement. Gouverner, ce n'est pas ragir, mais agir, prvoir. Trs loin du spectacle affligeant qui nous est donn quasiment tous les soirs...
> 
> Je ne sais pas si on est encore la 5me puissance mondiale, ou si on est pass au 6me rang, mais je suis sr que c'est la 7me compagnie qui est aux commandes...


Et voir un tel dsastre sanitaire dans la patrie de Louis Pasteur, a fait mal...

----------


## Ryu2000

> Une grande famille


J'ai entendu parler de personnes qui soutenaient Macron, ils se faisaient appeler "les foulards rouges".
Ils manifestaient avec le drapeau de l'union europenne et des t-shirts "j'aime la rpublique" :
Gilets jaunes : 10 500 Foulards rouges ont dfil  Paris
Je ne me sentirais pas  l'aise au milieu de cette famille. Chacun son truc.

Officiellement Macron est encore trs populaire (par rapport  Sarkozy et Hollande) :
La popularit moyenne de Macron en forte hausse sur l'anne 2020 malgr une baisse en dcembre



> Dans le dtail, la popularit d'Emmanuel Macron se situe en dcembre dans *un intervalle qui va de 32%  49% de satisfaction*, avec des volutions diverses en fonction des instituts.





> mais au niveau de la galerie... aucun contrle.


a ne doit pas tre pire que dans les transports en commun (mtro, train, bus). Il faudrait porter des gants et utiliser rgulirement de la solution hydroalcoolique, parce que tu peux attraper la maladie en empoignant une barre en mtal.




> Rien n'est parfait nulle part. Les gouvernements de tous les pays ttonnent.


Les pays asiatiques sont rods, il parait que Singapour et Taiwan ont relativement bien gr le problme par rapport au Royaume Uni ou aux Etats-Unis par exemple.
Eux ils connaissent le protocole, ils ferment les frontires srieusement, ils testent un maximum de personnes, ils isolent, tracent, traitent les malades, mme quand il n'y a pas d'pidmie ils portent des masques quand ils toussotent un peu, parce que gnralement la densit de population est forte et les asiatiques ont l'esprit de groupe, chose qui n'existe pas en occident. (les occidentaux sont individualistes)

====
Il n'y a pas qu'en France que des lois tranges ont t mises en place, par exemple en Suisse, il est interdit de chanter en public (mme  la radio) :
Covid-19: en Suisse, il est dsormais interdit de chanter en public

=======
Edit :
On dirait que les allemands n'iront pas en ski cette anne :
Angela Merkel voque un confinement jusque dbut avril
C'est dommage parce qu'il doit y avoir beaucoup de neige.

----------


## ABCIWEB

> Officiellement Macron est encore trs populaire (par rapport  Sarkozy et Hollande). La popularit moyenne de Macron en forte hausse sur l'anne 2020 malgr une baisse en dcembre


Qu'il ait remont en 2020, c'est comprhensible tant donn qu'il a mis ses rformes en veille. La baisse de dcembre correspond au projet de loi visant  interdire de filmer des policiers pendant qu'ils matraquent des manifestants. Loi dnonce par des experts indpendants de l'ONU et soutenue par un ministre de l'intrieur accus de viol et d'abus de bien sociaux. La mme chose se serait passe ailleurs on aurait cri au scandale. Mais non l on a encore une trentaine de pourcents d'lecteurs qui trouvent normal d'enterrer une enqute policire pour protger l'alliance LREM et LR reprsent par Darmanin, et qui plus est, pour faire passer des lois liberticides.

32% c'est le pourcentage d'ELABE, et ce qui est amusant c'est qu'ils posent la mme question que HARRIS qui trouve 49% avec le mme type d'enqute en ligne. 17% d'cart a fait beaucoup. L'explication se trouve peut-tre dans le fait que Harris a des contrats avec Matignon et apparemment pas Elabe. 

Quoi qu'il en soit mme 32% a fait encore beaucoup aprs l'organisation d'lections sans masque la veille du confinement qui a cot la mort de nombreuses personnes notamment parmi les accesseurs et lus, le mensonge sur les masques inutiles quand les stocks sont vides mais indispensables quand ils sont disponibles, l'imprparation totale pour organiser la rentre scolaire et le mme manque d'anticipation pour organiser la vaccination,  tel point qu'il a fallu faire appel dbut dcembre  McKinsey, une entreprise  amricaine pour organiser la logistique. Heureusement que l'on est pas en guerre! Nan mais franchement, y'a pas suffisamment de comptences en France? 

La France avec Macron c'est vraiment la honte totale  tous les niveaux, aussi bien sur le plan politique, thique, qu'organisationnel, aussi j'ai du mal  comprendre sur quels arguments se basent ceux qui le soutienne. Le manque de mmoire sans doute qui leur fait considrer la dernire news comme la plus signifiante et qui leur interdit en mme temps d'avoir une vision globale. C'est  cela aussi que servent les sondages destins au public, dtourner les capacits de penser pour interdire la rflexion et oublier l'histoire.

----------


## fredoche

> Heureusement que l'on est pas en guerre! Nan mais franchement, y'a pas suffisamment de comptences en France?


C'est un problme de formation
Faire la guerre avec des diplms de polytechnique en bicorne et pe dans des chambres dhpitaux, c'est inappropri

Le reste des grandes coles sont surement tous aussi incapables. Si on savait grer des projets a se saurait non ? Surtout des projets critiques et contraints par le temps. Genre Louvois ou Flamanville.

Non mais c'est dingue, bien sur qu'il y a des tas de gens qui sauraient organiser a. Mais ils sont tellement coups des ralits dans leurs tours d'ivoire que cela traduit simplement leur propre incapacit  organiser les choses. Et comme tous les ignorants, ils ne peuvent pas ni comprendre ni prendre conscience de ce qu'ils ne connaissent pas.

Quand le monsieur vaccin te dit qu'il n'y connait rien en logistique et que c'est pas son rle:https://www.marianne.net/societe/san...onsieur-vaccin
Mais  quoi ils servent ? On l'a nomm pour quoi faire ? On le paie pour quoi ?
La France caricature d'elle-mme, des tas de gens partout qui servent  rien. Des ronds-de-cuir

De toute faon, a risque pas de s'arranger, quand je suis ton lien je tombe sur la tronche d'Olivier Faure prsident du PS, le parti de Jaurs, Blum, tout a. https://twitter.com/faureolivier/photo
Le mec pose comme un minet en train de rajuster sa cravate.


C'est pas des politiques, ces pas des hommes d'actions, c'est des stars de tl-ralit

----------


## Ryu2000

> Mais  quoi ils servent ? On l'a nomm pour quoi faire ? On le paie pour quoi ?


C'est crit dans l'article :



> UN RLE CONSULTATIF
> La mission d'Alain Fischer est donc toute autre. "Il fait larticulation entre le pouvoir politique, la population et les agences sanitaires", prcise-t-on au ministre de la Sant. Pour Brigitte Autran, membre du comit vaccin, "il donne surtout une vision mdicale", apportant son expertise scientifique au gouvernement pour orienter la stratgie vaccinale. *Un conseil purement consultatif, nayant pas vocation  mettre des recommandations*, avait-il expliqu au Snat lors de son audition, le 16 dcembre.
> 
> UN CONSEIL PLURIDISCIPLINAIRE
> Le conseil dirig par Alain Fischer se prononce sur la stratgie de vaccination. Si la liste dfinitive des membres qui le compose devrait tre bientt (enfin ?) connue, on sait dj que ce conseil sera pluridisciplinaire, cest--dire constitu de chercheurs issus du comit vaccinal, de chercheurs en sciences humaines et sociales, d'anthropologues, de sociologues spcialistes de lhsitation vaccinale. Il travaillera aussi avec les 35 reprsentants de la socit civile tirs au sort pour accompagner et suivre la campagne vaccinale.


On a assign d'autres missions  d'autres personnes :



> En ralit, c'est une autre personnalit, Ltitia Buffet, qui vient tout juste dtre nomme *responsable de la logistique de cette campagne vaccinale*. La directrice adjointe du cabinet de Brigitte Bourguignon, ministre dlgue charge de lAutonomie, dirigera la "task force", *comit interministriel charg des questions dorganisations et de logistique*.





> Le mec pose comme un minet en train de rajuster sa cravate.


Peut-tre qu'il a demand de l'aide et qu'un conseiller en communication lui a suggr de faire a, Olivier Faure trouvait l'ide mauvaise, mais il l'a quand mme fait.
C'est juste une photo qui fait pro, il est bien ras, bien coiff, bien habill, bien carr, il regarde vers l'avenir comme sur une affiche de propagande (j'aimerais bien avoir la mme photo sur linkedin, mais le jour o je serais habill comme a il tombera de la neige)

====
Le premier ministre va s'exprimer aujourd'hui  18h00 :
Coronavirus : Jean Castex doit annoncer de nouvelles mesures pour lutter contre lpidmie



> Au lendemain dun nouveau Conseil de dfense sanitaire, Jean Castex doit tenir une confrence de presse  18 heures ce jeudi. Lexcutif doit sexprimer sur un ventuel  couvre-feu ds 18 heures largi, voire gnralis  lensemble du pays mais un reconfinement total nest pas envisag.
> 
> Lors de cette prise de parole, le Premier ministre sera entour de pas moins de six ministres : Olivier Vran (Sant), Jean-Michel Blanquer (Education nationale), Bruno Le Maire (Economie et Finances), Elisabeth Borne (Travail), Roselyne Bachelot (Culture) et Frdrique Vidal (Enseignement suprieur).

----------


## fredoche

> (j'aimerais bien avoir la mme photo sur linkedin, mais le jour o je serais habill comme a il tombera de la neige)


il en est tomb mardi

Le geste qui me choque c'est justement qu'il rajuste sa cravate. Cela signifie quoi sinon qu'il donne de l'importance  son apparence. Vu l'tat du pays, du PS, de la conjoncture actuelle, il y a des choses plus importantes que son apparence





> ====
> Le premier ministre va s'exprimer aujourd'hui  18h00 :
> Coronavirus : Jean Castex doit annoncer de nouvelles mesures pour lutter contre lpidmie


Il va en remettre une couche qui ne sert strictement  rien


_perseverare diabolicum_ n'est ce pas ?

----------


## Gunny

Ajuster sa cravate et regarder en l'air quand 70 000 franais sont morts d'une crise mal gre et des millions sont dans la pauvret c'est un bon rsum du PS ceci dit.

----------


## tanaka59

Le Liban se met  l'arrt complet : https://www.rtbf.be/info/monde/detai...oi?id=10673347 .

Mme les commerces alimentaires sont ferms .  :8O:

----------


## Ryu2000

> il en est tombe mardi


C'est une expression approximative, il n'y a qu'un mot qui change, c'est comme dans la version modifie de "siffler dans un violon".




> il y a des choses plus importantes que son apparence


Il faut relativiser, c'est juste une photo de profil Twitter
Le gars voulait juste paraitre prsentable. L il y a probablement une histoire de "jeune srieux et dynamique", ou une connerie comme a. Aujourd'hui les politiciens peuvent travailler leur image sur les rseaux sociaux si ils veulent.




> des millions sont dans la pauvret


Les gens du PS de l'UMP peuvent se dire "ouf, nous ne sommes au pouvoir, la faute nous retombera moins dessus, mme si nous sommes responsable de la destruction des services publics, puisque nous l'avons commenc il y a bien longtemps".
L'opposition peut critiquer le gouvernement si elle veut.
Les gars de l'UMP pourraient dire "au moins quand on tait au pouvoir, il y avait un stock de masques".




> Il va en remettre une couche qui ne sert strictement  rien


Il y a trop de suspens  :8O: 
Est-ce que a va tre un troisime confinement ?
Est-ce que ce sera un couvre feu  18h pour tout le monde ?
Est-ce que rien ne va changer ? ("c'est bien continu comme a, si vous ne relchez pas vos efforts on va y arriver") ?

Il y a toute une quipe pour prendre la dcision, ils ne jouent pas a  Am stram gram.

----------


## fredoche

> Il y a toute une quipe pour prendre la dcision, ils ne jouent pas a  Am stram gram.


Am Stram Gram, c'est le nom des 3 cabinets de conseil....

Macron et son miroir, j'appellerais pas a une quipe

----------


## Ryu2000

> Macron et son miroir


Il parait qu'il y a plein de conseillers et que le gouvernement organise des runions.
 mon avis c'est un ensemble de personnes trs nulle. Ce n'est pas juste Macron.

Couvre-feu  18 heures : dplacements, garde denfants, courses... nos rponses  vos questions



> _Quels motifs permettent de sortir aprs 18 heures ?_
> 
> Il s'agit des mmes motifs que ceux dj en vigueur  partir de 20 heures (ou 18 heures dans les dpartements concerns depuis plusieurs jours). Il y en a donc huit :
> Rentrer du travail (ou y aller)Rendez-vous mdicalMotif familial imprieux ou garde denfantsDplacements des personnes en situation de handicap et de leur accompagnantConvocation judiciaire ou administrativeMissions dintrt gnralTransits sur des dplacements de longues distancesPromener son animal de compagnie (dans un rayon maximal dun kilomtre autour du domicile)
> *Il suffit de cocher la bonne case sur l'attestation de dplacement*,  tlcharger sur le site du gouvernement ou  remplir directement sur l'application TousAntiCovid.
> 
> Les cours, le ramassage scolaire et le priscolaire seront-ils maintenus aprs 18 heures ?
> 
>  Tout ce qui est scolaire, par exemple sessions d'tudes ou tude surveille, peut aller au-del de 18 heures , nous indiquait-on ce jeudi soir du ct de Matignon.
> ...


Si vous allez finir vos courses ou votre journe de travail aprs 18h, il faudra remplir une attestation avant de rentrer.

----------


## ONTAYG

Salut,

Pour la fin des courses je ne penses pas que ce soit valable.

----------


## Ryu2000

Oui je me suis tromp, il n'y a que les pharmacies qui pourront rester ouvertes aprs 18h.
Couvre-feu  18 heures : dplacements, garde denfants, courses... nos rponses  vos questions



> Sera-t-il possible de faire ses courses aprs 18 heures ?
> 
> Non.  Sauf les exceptions lies aux missions de service public, tous les lieux, commerces ou services seront ferms  18 heures , a martel le Premier ministre. Les supermarchs et magasins alimentaires fermeront donc  18 heures, partout en mtropole. Leurs salaris pourront bien sr rentrer chez eux une fois ce dlai pass,  condition d'avoir avec eux une attestation. A noter : les pharmacies pourront elles rester ouvertes aprs 18 heures.

----------


## fredoche

N'empche c'est bien 

les froggies sont cuits  point, plus personne ne dit rien

couvre-feu  18h, a passe crme

confinement dans 15 jours... mmmmhhhh... j'en veux encore  ::zoubi:: 

prunes  135 /300/1000 - chmage de masse et pauvret comme jamais, et on dit merci...encore

Depuis le mois de novembre ils bouclent tout, te donnent des chiffres de "cas" dont on se demandent bien d'o ils sortent et quels rapports avec les malades, des taux d'incidence qui sont devenus la rfrence.
Et depuis 2 mois et demi, rien ne va mieux, pour te dire  quel point c'est efficace. Mais c'est pas grave, on en remet une couche

H ben ... a en fait une chie de moutons prpubres, tous les franais ou quoi ?

----------


## Ryu2000

> confinement dans 15 jours... mmmmhhhh... j'en veux encore


D'aprs un sondage les franais prfrent le confinement au couvre feu.
Le reconfinement prfr au couvre-feu  18 heures, selon un sondage
Avec un peu de chance en 2023 ou 2024 on pourra circuler librement  n'importe quelle heure, sans masque ni attestation.
Il faut juste un peu de patiente.




> chmage de masse et pauvret comme jamais, et on dit merci...encore


Les conomistes officiels disent que a va aller.
Le mur de faillites n'aura pas lieu, estime la Fdration bancaire franaise



> Dans le dtail,  date, 638.000 entreprises ont pris un PGE, pour un montant total de 130 milliards d'euros. Sur ce montant, les moratoires, autrement dit les prts pour lesquels un report du remboursement a t demand, ne concernent que 4  5 milliards d'euros  cette heure, soit bien moins que les 20 milliards d'euros concerns lors du pic du premier semestre. Il y a beaucoup moins de besoins en la matire, en ce moment, a not Philippe Brassac. La phase de remboursement des PGE va bientt arriver,  partir d'avril, mai ou juin, et les banques vont alors pouvoir constater la relle situation des entreprises. La FBF reste cependant optimiste : s'appuyant sur des sondages raliss auprs des entreprises, elle estime que la moiti des PGE pourrait tre rembourse ds la premire anne et les trois quarts en deux ans.  linverse, seulement 5  10% des entreprises estiment qu'elles risquent d'avoir du mal  rembourser leur PGE, pour un montant de six milliards d'euros.


On verra combien d'entreprises ne pourront jamais rembourser leur prt.

Les bons conomistes disent que le SARS-CoV-2 est un catalyseur (on se dirigeait dj vers des faillites et un chmage massif, mais l'pidmie va acclrer les choses).
Le truc pnible c'est que dans les annes  venir on va dire que tous les problmes conomiques viennent de l'pidmie alors que les choses allaient dj trs mal bien avant a.




> Depuis le mois de novembre ils bouclent tout, te donnent des chiffres de "cas" dont on se demandent bien d'o ils sortent et quels rapports avec les malades


Des campagnes de dpistage ont eu lieu.
Si t'es malade t'as peut-tre 0,2% de chance de faire une forme grave et de te retrouver sous oxygne pendant un moment.




> a en fait une chie de moutons prpubres, tous les franais ou quoi ?


C'est pareil ailleurs.
Mme les sudois doivent porter des masques maintenant.  ::(: 
Covid-19 : face  l'chec de l'immunit collective, la Sude est force de changer de stratgie



> La Sude faisait figure dexception en Europe : elle avait refus de confiner sa population et avait choisi de laisser le virus circuler en attendant limmunit collective. Elle a cependant d revoir sa copie : *le masque est dsormais obligatoire et les restaurants pourraient bientt fermer*, rvle France 2, lundi 11 janvier.

----------


## Jon Shannow

D'un autre cot, que veux-tu faire ? 
La pandmie est bien relle. 

On peut discuter des choix faits, de la gestion minable, mais on est bien oblig d'admettre qu'il y a un p****n de virus qui circule et qui est dangereux.

C'est pas a qui m'inquite le plus. C'est l'aprs (s'il y en a un, ou quand il y en aura un). 

Qu'est-ce que l'on fait aprs ? Une fois que toute l'conomie sera tombe en ruine. Que les propritaires de petits commerces se seront casss la gueule, provoquant un chmage tel qu'on en a jamais connu, qu'il ne restera que de dettes partout, et au niveau des tats, une trou abyssal ? 
Que vont nous concocter ces no-libraux ? On peut dj exclure qu'ils changent leur fusil d'paule (on ne change pas une quipe qui perd). 

Vont-ils repartir comme si de rien n'tait ? Casse des services publics (hopitaux, coles, justice, ...) ? Destruction des entreprises publiques aux bnfices des socits prives (qui les paient) - EDF, Poste, SNCF,... ?
Pauprisation encore plus grande du peuple (qui sera dj  genou suite  la pandmie et dont la plupart auront tout perdu) ?
Enrichissement toujours plus important des banques et actionnaires, au dtriment de la plante et des peuples ?

Bref, c'est l'aprs qui m'inquite. Le maintenant, c'est se sortir de cette p****n de crise sanitaire, qui est, la seule merde dans laquelle nous sommes dont ils ne sont pas  l'origine... Quelle ironie ! (mme si l'ampleur des dgts est en grande partie du  leur politique no-librale...)

----------


## ONTAYG

> N'empche c'est bien 
> 
> les froggies sont cuits  point, plus personne ne dit rien
> 
> couvre-feu  18h, a passe crme
> 
> confinement dans 15 jours... mmmmhhhh... j'en veux encore 
> 
> prunes  135 /300/1000 - chmage de masse et pauvret comme jamais, et on dit merci...encore
> ...


Je ne comprends pas cette dngation de la vrit, le virus est l avec des milliers de morts et pas qu'en France, personne ne peut grer correctement ce que l'on ne matrise pas, ce qui est le cas, on ne sait pas ce que sera l'avenir avec ce virus.
Aucun pays n'a trouv la solution miracle, il revient ds que tu relches un peu la bride (mme aprs des confinements durs).

----------


## Ryu2000

> on est bien oblig d'admettre qu'il y a un p****n de virus qui circule et qui est dangereux.


Ouais enfin, ce n'est pas Ebola non plus
Q&R : La COVID-19 est beaucoup moins dangereuse quEbola



> La premire diffrence se situe au niveau de la gravit. La maladie  virus Ebola a un taux de mortalit denviron 60%, mme avec une prise en charge. Or, la COVID-19 a un taux de mortalit infrieur  1%. Et pour la COVID-19, ceux qui dcdent sont des personnes de plus de 60 ans qui avaient dj dautres maladies comme le diabte, des pathologies vasculaires, de lhypertension, des cancers et des insuffisances respiratoires.
> 
> Les modes de transmission sont en partie diffrents. Le virus Ebola se transmet surtout par un contact direct avec un malade. Pour la COVID-19, il se transmet surtout par des gouttelettes qui sont excrtes quand un malade parle. Ce qui est important  signaler ici est que ces gouttelettes ne vont pas au-del dun mtre autour de la personne qui parle. Ce qui veut dire que si on est  deux mtres de cette dernire, on est  labri. Par contre, le virus peut rester vivant sur la peau ou sur des surfaces ou objets. Cest pour cela quil y a des rgles dhygine assez prcises, comme le lavage des mains frquent ou le port du masque par les malades et le geste dternuer dans son coude.
> (...)
> On a dj dcrit les symptmes de la maladie : il y a le plus souvent de la fivre, de la toux et des signes respiratoires. On sait que la maladie nest pas grave dans 85% des cas, et quelle peut tre plus grave dans 15% des cas, dont 5% peuvent ncessiter des interventions relevant dun service de ranimation.


Cette maladie est plus proche d'un rhume ou d'une grippe que d'un virus trs dangereux.
Si t'as un systme immunitaire qui fonctionne un peu prs, il n'y a pas trop de soucis  se faire, par contre pour les obses, diabtiques, cancreux, immunodprims, vieux, c'est pas la mme. (parfois il y a des jeunes de 15 ans qui ignorent qu'ils ont un cancer)
Si a se trouve les retards de traitement et de diagnostic des autres maladies finiront par faire plus de morts que la grippe et le SARS-CoV-2.
La sant des personnes confines doit se dgrader trs vite. (les gens sont dprims et ne peuvent pas pratiquer d'activit physique)




> Qu'est-ce que l'on fait aprs ? Une fois que toute l'conomie sera tombe en ruine.


Il y a un plan de grand reset :
Le temps de la Grande remise  zro



> Les confinements dus  la COVID-19 seront peut-tre assouplis progressivement, mais l'inquitude face aux perspectives sociales et conomiques du monde ne fait que s'intensifier.* Il y a de bonnes raisons de s'inquiter : une forte rcession conomique a dj commenc et nous pourrions tre confronts  la pire dpression depuis les annes 1930.* Mais, bien que cette conclusion soit probable, elle n'est pas invitable.
> 
> Pour obtenir de meilleurs rsultats, le monde doit agir conjointement et rapidement pour repenser tous les aspects de nos socits et conomies, de l'ducation aux contrats sociaux en passant par les conditions de travail. Chaque pays, des tats-Unis  la Chine, doit participer, et chaque industrie, du ptrole et du gaz  la technologie, doit tre transforme. *Pour faire simple, nous avons besoin d'une  Grande remise  zro  du capitalisme.*


a ressemble pas mal  un nouvel ordre mondial leur truc  ::?: 




> Vont-ils repartir comme si de rien n'tait ? Casse des services publics (hopitaux, coles, justice, ...) ? Destruction des entreprises publiques aux bnfices des socits prives (qui les paient) - EDF, Poste, SNCF,... ?


a risque de s'acclrer.
a fait dj longtemps qu'on dmonte petit  petit les services publics, a ne risque pas de changer.




> Enrichissement toujours plus important des banques et actionnaires, au dtriment de la plante et des peuples ?


Les banques sont trs proche de la faillite, il est possible que certaines grandes banques tombent.
Si a arrive, tous les distributeurs de billet de l'UE seront ferms en mme temps pour viter le bank run, un peu comme a :
Chypre : les banques fermes jusqu' jeudi




> Aucun pays n'a trouv la solution miracle


Les pays comme Tawian et Singapour grent plutt bien le problme.
Ds janvier 2019 ils taient en alerte :
Covid-19 : la gestion exemplaire de Tawan



> Trs vite, ses dirigeants ont adopt des mesures toujours en place aujourd'hui : *fermeture des frontires, obligation du port du masque dans les lieux publics, reprage et traage des personnes ayant t en contact avec les cas dclars, surveillance des personnes en quarantaine avec les technologies mobiles


Le truc c'est que le traage a passe mal en France.

----------


## ONTAYG

> Les pays comme Tawian et Singapour grent plutt bien le problme.
> Ds janvier 2019 ils taient en alerte :
> Covid-19 : la gestion exemplaire de Tawan
> 
> Le truc c'est que le traage a passe mal en France.


Tout  fait, ainsi que la discipline et le respect des autres.

Un jour un gars qui a dit : GAULOIS REFRACTAIRES  ::mouarf::

----------


## Darkzinus

> Tout  fait, ainsi que la discipline et le respect des autres.
> 
> Un jour un gars qui a dit : GAULOIS REFRACTAIRES


Tu nous parles du gars qui l'a chop c'est a ? Et dont les ministres "vendant" l'application dclaraient ne pas l'avoir tlcharge

----------


## halaster08

> Je ne comprends pas cette dngation de la vrit, le virus est l avec des milliers de morts et pas qu'en France


Le problme c'est que le gouvernement s'est fait prendre (et pas qu'une fois) a raconter de gros bobards, du coup sa crdibilit en a pris un gros coup, et donc l quand ils annoncent des chiffres difficilement vrifiable pour justifier un durcissement des restrictions, des gens qui en ont dj ras le bol sont moins enclins a leur faire confiance encore une fois et prfrent croire que le gouvernement ment plutt que de voir la dure ralit en face.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Et dont les ministres "vendant" l'application dclaraient ne pas l'avoir tlcharge


Au moins il a t franc, ce qui est tout  fait louable. (Par contre l'histoire du mtro c'tait n'importe quoi Il aurait du dire qu'il tait une quiche en technologie)




> Le problme c'est que le gouvernement c'est fait prendre (et pas qu'une fois) a raconter de gros bobards


a c'est une constante, a n'a rien d'exceptionnel, quand le PS ou l'UMP taient au pouvoir ils ne mentaient pas moins que LREM aujourd'hui.
Dans plein d'autres pays occidentaux, il y a le mme genre de statistiques, le mme genre de mesures.

Covid-19. LAllemagne va durcir ses restrictions en matire de rencontres



> Afin de ralentir lpidmie de Covid-19, lAllemagne va durcir ses restrictions en matire de rencontres. Les membres du mme foyer ne vont tre autoriss  rencontrer quune seule personne extrieure.


Si un jour les restrictions s'arrtent il y aura peut-tre un grand mouvement de protestation international, tous les peuples du monde vont se soulever contre leur gouvernement, ils pourraient faire "les masques bleus", a a une valeur symbolique comme les gilets jaunes, mais en plus a cache le visage.  :8-): 

====
Edit :
Le gouvernement mprise toujours autant le peuple :
Contrer leffet apro: une formule rvlatrice de la dconnexion dramatique des lites au pouvoir



> Mais par-del le bruit mdiatique et celui des rseaux sociaux, cette expression est riche de significations. Elle en dit long sur la fracture dmocratique ou le foss dincomprhension qui spare les lites dirigeantes de la population de ce pays. Elle souligne une fois de plus  quel point le mpris des gens est au centre de lidologie dominante, celle qui sous-tend le discours et laction politique depuis une dizaine dannes.
> 
> Les paroles ou les gestes, issus de la mme inspiration, manifestant le ddain de la nation dans ses profondeurs, saccumulent au fil du temps. *Nous avons eu les sans dents, les Gaulois rfractaires, les fainants, ceux qui ne sont rien, ne peuvent mme pas se payer un costume, nont qu traverser la rue pour trouver un emploi, fument des clopes et roulent au diesel. Et voici dsormais les addicts  lapro quotidien.* La crise des gilets jaunes comme le mouvement social, la pousse de labstentionnisme comme du vote antisystme (de droite ou de gauche), ne serviront donc jamais de leon

----------


## fredoche

> C'est pareil ailleurs.
> Mme les sudois doivent porter des masques maintenant. 
> Covid-19 : face  l'chec de l'immunit collective, la Sude est force de changer de stratgie


Je dois tre veugle 

con a c'est certain
mais j'ai pas trouv de rfrences  des masques sur cette page et les diffrents liens que j'ai suivi :
https://www.folkhalsomyndigheten.se/...trol/covid-19/

De l  dire que France 2 en sait plus que l'agence de sant publique sudoise...

m'enfin ici dans la faq sur le covid-19
https://www.folkhalsomyndigheten.se/...p=68218#_68218
je lis :




> *We do not currently recommend face masks in public settings since the scientific evidence around the effectiveness of face masks in combatting the spread of infection is unclear*. However, there may be situations where face masks can be useful despite the uncertain state of knowledge about the effects.


Oserais-je dire qu'on se fout bien de notre gueule, et que a fait des mois que a dure

Propagande, manipulation, France 2 comme tous ces mdias financs par nos impts (_pour nous la mettre bien profond  longueur de journe_)

Aprs ma foi mme si j'ai pas encore les mmes soucis de Fisc que Florent Pagny, je garde ma libert de penser

----------


## foetus

> Oserais-je dire qu'on se fout bien de notre gueule, et que a fait des mois que a dure


Le masque obligatoire partout  ::mrgreen::  c'est juste pour te dire que tu es trop indisciplin pour le porter et donc papa gouvernement te dit de le mettre tout le temps pour viter de le retirer/ remettre et l'oublier dans les lieux clos.

----------


## fredoche

> D'un autre cot, que veux-tu faire ? 
> La pandmie est bien relle. 
> 
> On peut discuter des choix faits, de la gestion minable, mais on est bien oblig d'admettre qu'il y a un p****n de virus qui circule et qui est dangereux.


Tu sais j'ai une amie, ma compagne mme si elle ne l'est plus vraiment puisque depuis presque un an nous n'avons pas pu nous voir, qui a  t infecte ds la mi-mars en Belgique. Et si a se trouve je l'ai fait, j'ai eu un jour o j'ai bien ramass, mais tonnamment juste un. Je suis parti de chez elle durant la priode d'incubation potentielle et de contagiosit.

Dj beaucoup aujourd'hui parlent d'pidmie, plus de pandmie. Ensuite la ltalit est ce qu'elle est, et elle tue des gens dont l'age mdian est  85 ans.
C'est une sale maladie, je finis par connaitre quelques personnes qui l'ont contracte et ils en ont beaucoup souffert.
Je vous ai racont ici la souffrance de mon amie, qui a dur longtemps, trop longtemps. Sa dtresse. J'ai aussi t l'un des premiers ici  parler de long haul covid, covid au long cours dont elle est atteinte. Et Elle finit par s'en sortir, peut-tre grce  un mdicament que je lui ai recommand, parce que l encore aujourd'hui personne ne propose rien  ces gens-l. Aucun mdecin, et pourtant elle en a vu une chie, dont la plupart au dbut l'accusait de simuler  ::calim2:: 

Et puis soyons clair, il n'y a pas aujourd'hui un traitement, il y en a plusieurs, pourvu qu'ils soient pris tt, ds les premiers symptomes. Mais tout cela est tu. A mon sens dlibrment. On manipule l'information. L'histoire de la vitamine D, a mange pas de pain, tout le monde en manque, alors quoi ?

Admettre qu'il y a un putain de virus, ce n'est pas admettre que les choix pris ont t les bons. Et les rsultats ne font que dmontrer le contraire, si l'on s'en tient  ces chiffres que l'on nous communique. Sauf que les chiffres, on leur fait dire ce que l'on veut. 
Peu importe, les choix faits n'ont rien montr de leur efficacit, mais on persvre, "quoiqu'il en coute". Sauf que cela leur coute rien  eux. C'est  nous que a coute,  nous tous. C'est nos impots qui financent ce merdier et ces consquences

Et je suis dsol mais ces gens qui nous gouvernent passent leur temps  nous mentir et *nous mpriser*

Ils nous mprisent




> C'est pas a qui m'inquite le plus. C'est l'aprs (s'il y en a un, ou quand il y en aura un). 
> 
> Qu'est-ce que l'on fait aprs ? Une fois que toute l'conomie sera tombe en ruine. Que les propritaires de petits commerces se seront casss la gueule, provoquant un chmage tel qu'on en a jamais connu, qu'il ne restera que de dettes partout, et au niveau des tats, une trou abyssal ? 
> Que vont nous concocter ces no-libraux ? On peut dj exclure qu'ils changent leur fusil d'paule (on ne change pas une quipe qui perd). 
> 
> Vont-ils repartir comme si de rien n'tait ? Casse des services publics (hopitaux, coles, justice, ...) ? Destruction des entreprises publiques aux bnfices des socits prives (qui les paient) - EDF, Poste, SNCF,... ?
> Pauprisation encore plus grande du peuple (qui sera dj  genou suite  la pandmie et dont la plupart auront tout perdu) ?
> Enrichissement toujours plus important des banques et actionnaires, au dtriment de la plante et des peuples ?
> 
> Bref, c'est l'aprs qui m'inquite. Le maintenant, c'est se sortir de cette p****n de crise sanitaire, qui est, la seule merde dans laquelle nous sommes dont ils ne sont pas  l'origine... Quelle ironie ! (mme si l'ampleur des dgts est en grande partie du  leur politique no-librale...)


Nous sommes d'accord

Et si ce n'tait qu'conomique.

Toujours ma compagne belge me dit souvent que leur seul dessein serait de dtruire la classe moyenne de nos pays, ou ce qu'il en reste. Car cette classe en masse suffisante a un vrai pouvoir.
Quel pouvoir accorde Jupiter  son peuple aujourd'hui ? Quel pouvoir accorde-t-il encore  nos institutions ? Quand mme le parlement  ses bottes est bypass en permanence

----------


## David_g

> Je dois tre veugle 
> 
> con a c'est certain
> mais j'ai pas trouv de rfrences  des masques sur cette page et les diffrents liens que j'ai suivi :
> https://www.folkhalsomyndigheten.se/...trol/covid-19/
> 
> De l  dire que France 2 en sait plus que l'agence de sant publique sudoise...
> 
> m'enfin ici dans la faq sur le covid-19
> ...


Ils ont annonc les recommandations de masques dans les transport publics  partir du 7 janvier (annonce du 30 dcembre). La version anglaise est en retard sur la version sudoise.
ils sont toujours plus ax distanciation que masque ceci dit. Ceci tant la situation tant assez grave, ils rflchissent  diffrentes largissement des mesures (salles de sport, etc).

EDIT : les limitations de prsence dans les salles de sport/commerce sont rentrs en vigueur j'avais loup l'annonce.

----------


## ABCIWEB

> Et si a se trouve je l'ai fait, j'ai eu un jour o j'ai bien ramass, mais tonnamment juste un.


C'tait peut-tre une grippe ou quelque chose comme a. Cela m'est arriv il y a quelque annes, les mmes symptmes qu'une grippe avec grand coup de bambou brutal (en cinq minutes je suis pass de l'tat un peu fatigu  compltement abattu et impossible de se relever sinon vertiges), fivre et courbatures et puis a s'est estomp progressivement le long de la journe et le lendemain je n'avais plus rien. Bizarre et pas eu le temps d'aller voir le mdecin pour un vrai diagnostic.




> Dj beaucoup aujourd'hui parlent d'pidmie, plus de pandmie. Ensuite la ltalit est ce qu'elle est, et elle tue des gens dont l'age mdian est  85 ans.


Oui tant que les autres peuvent se faire soigner. Un ambulancier m'a dit qu'il avait transport deux personnes qui ont fait une rechute  huit mois d'intervalle. Les deux, tests positif au covid, ont fait une forme bnigne la premire fois. La seconde fois la femme de soixante quinze an est morte et le jeune de homme de 25 ans s'en est sorti de justesse et pour l'instant il a encore un poumon tout noir. Bref c'est la loterie et mme si les plus jeunes meurent rarement car plus rsistants, cela ne veut pas dire qu'ils s'en tirent tous facilement, la mortalit serait sans doute trs suprieure y compris dans cette classe d'ge si les hpitaux taient saturs.




> Et si ce n'tait qu'conomique.
> Toujours ma compagne belge me dit souvent que leur seul dessein serait de dtruire la classe moyenne de nos pays, ou ce qu'il en reste. Car cette classe en masse suffisante a un vrai pouvoir.


La classe moyenne on l'exploite, je ne vois pas trop l'intrt de la dtruire. Et puis quel vrai pouvoir a-t'elle de plus que les autres. En Belgique je ne sais pas, mais en France cela se rsume comme pour les autres  lire un dictateur une fois tous les cinq ans. Aprs si tu veux dire que les salaires sont tirs de plus en plus vers le bas, oui mais il n'y a pas besoin du covid pour cela. Cela dit, ils vont bien sr sauter sur l'occasion pour tenter de racketter et exploiter tout le monde except un petit pourcentage d'hyper privilgis, mais pas spcifiquement la classe moyenne, de la classe moyenne-suprieure aux plus pauvres et des plus jeunes aux plus vieux, et videmment avec Macron et sa fumisterie du ruissellement il faut s'attendre au pire.

----------


## Ryu2000

> je lis :


Certes, mais il y a galement crit :



> Updated: 10/20/2020 2:31:01 PM


Depuis le 20 octobre les choses ont pu changer.

Mais l'important c'est qu'on apprend a :



> Le masque est dsormais obligatoire mais certains,  Stockholm, ont du mal  sy faire. "*Je lai oubli, jtais trs en retard ce matin*", tmoigne un homme non masqu, devant les camras de France 2, lundi 11 janvier.





> Toujours ma compagne belge me dit souvent que leur seul dessein serait de dtruire la classe moyenne de nos pays, ou ce qu'il en reste. Car cette classe en masse suffisante a un vrai pouvoir.


Effectivement la classe moyenne est en train de disparaitre, a a commenc il y a des annes, elle est en train de fondre dans la classe infrieure.
Par contre je ne crois pas que la raison soit a, par exemple en France si la classe moyenne disparait, c'est parce qu'on l'a taxe  fond, car le gouvernement a besoin d'argent.
Le mouvement des gilets jaunes est li  a, il y a des gens de la classe moyenne qui aimeraient ne pas se faire dclasser.




> Et je suis dsol mais ces gens qui nous gouvernent passent leur temps  nous mentir et *nous mpriser*


C'est la routine
Vous devriez tre habitu, parce que Sarkozy et Hollande ne faisaient pas mieux.




> La classe moyenne on l'exploite, je ne vois pas trop l'intrt de la dtruire.


Dites vous qu'on l'touffe.
Une fois que t'as pay tes factures, tes impts, tes taxes, il ne te reste presque plus rien.
La classe moyenne travail et ferme sa gueule (en rgle gnrale), donc tu peux la traire (comme les vaches).
Il y a de l'inflation (bien plus qu'officiellement) mais les salaires n'augmentent pas (et l avec l'pidmie c'est directement 0 d'augmentation par an, mme pas les 50 traditionnel), donc le pouvoir d'achat diminue.

En mme temps il faut payer les retraites, les RSA, les chmages, etc.
La proportion d'inactif augmente, la proportion d'actif diminue, donc ceux qui bossent ont une grosse charge sur le dos.
Au Japon c'est pire, parce qu'ils ne font pas d'enfants, et il y a trs peu d'immigration. En principe, il faut des jeunes pour payer les retraites des vieux.




> en France cela se rsume comme pour les autres  lire un dictateur une fois tous les cinq ans


Globalement ce n'est qu'un pion qui suit les directives de l'UE.

----------


## foetus

J'en avais entendu parler  ::aie::  Confinement : l'attestation officielle de dplacement n'tait pas obligatoire, selon le Conseil d'Etat, source Marianne

----------


## Ryu2000

Si les ministres s'exprimaient moins, ils diraient de moins de conneries :
Macron menace de virer les ministres qui l'ouvrent sur le vaccin



> Emmanuel Macron en a un peu gros de la cacophonie gouvernementale et des couacs  rptition. Alors, sur la vaccination, le chef a t clair, mercredi dernier, lors du sminaire gouvernemental. Outre le Premier ministre, trois membres du gouvernement seulement sont autoriss  parler de la vaccination : le ministre de la Sant [Olivier Vran], la ministre dlgue  lIndustrie [Agns Pannier-Runacher] et le porte-parole [Gabriel Attal], a-t-il intim  son gouvernement, selon des propos rapports par Sud Ouest dimanche.


Je dlire ou il y a vraiment une blague dans l'article de Libration ? Il y a crit "il en a gros", normalement c'est "il en a gros sur la conscience" et dans le contexte a ne fonctionne pas, donc l on dirait une rfrence  Kaamelott.

D'aprs un docteur en conomie, la lgalisation du cannabis rcratif pourrait tre au programme de LREM (ou d'autres partis) en 2022 :
Lgalisation du cannabis : votre avis intresse l'tat



> Et si la lgalisation du cannabis s'imposait dans les prochains mois comme une thmatique centrale, capable de mettre un terme  un demi-sicle d'atermoiements, de faire vaciller tous nos repres socitaux, et par l mme de faire basculer la prochaine lection prsidentielle ?
> 
> "a n'est pas de la fiction, c'est arriv au Canada", atteste Thierry Colombi, docteur en conomie  l'cole des hautes tudes en sciences sociales (EHESS Paris) et expert en crime organis. "*En plus de ses projets pour l'accueil des migrants et pour l'environnement, Justin Trudeau a gagn la dernire lection sur cette promesse*. Je crois qu'en France on est vraiment  l'heure du choix. Imaginez que cette consultation rassemble plusieurs millions de rponses et qu'une forte majorit se dgage pour la lgalisation. Mme  droite, le candidat serait contraint d'en tenir compte, d'en faire un atout dans son marketing lectoral notamment pour aller chercher les jeunes..."
> 
> Mis en ligne mercredi, au terme d'une anne d'auditions - une centaine de personnes environ -, le questionnaire propos, jusqu' fin fvrier, par la mission d'information parlementaire sur la rglementation et l'impact des diffrents usages du cannabis a dj recueilli 175 000 rponses. Un plbiscite.


Macron c'est un peu le Trudeau Franais, si il veut donner l'impression d'tre moderne il faut qu'il propose la lgalisation du cannabis rcratif.
Il faut bien que de l'argent rentre dans les caisses de l'tat, parce que a coute cher de maintenir artificiellement en vie tous les commerces ferms  cause du virus. (si il y a moyen de gratter 2, 3 milliards par an, c'est toujours a de pris)

D'aprs moi c'est un euphmisme :
 La dette publique franaise sera suprieure  100 % du PIB durant 10 ans , selon Pierre Moscovici



> La France a dpens sans compter depuis le printemps 2020 pour faire face  la crise sanitaire et conomique provoque par la pandmie de Covid-19, avec plus de 86 milliards deuros dbourss pour soutenir les entreprises et le secteur de la sant.
> 
> Le pays devrait ainsi avoir termin lanne 2020 avec une dette denviron 120 % du PIB, qui devrait encore gonfler  122,4 % cette anne du fait de nouvelles dpenses pour soutenir lconomie, prvoit le gouvernement.


La seule solution pour que la dette publique passe sous les 100% du PIB c'est de faire un dfaut de paiement, ou une remise  zro gnrale.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Si les ministres s'exprimaient moins, ils diraient de moins de conneries


Tu pourrais te l'appliquer aussi...  ::whistle::

----------


## Ryu2000

Ce que je dis n'a aucune importance, puisque personne ne peut m'entendre. Il faut regarder d'o on parle, je suis un random dans un forum, donc tant que je reste dans le cadre de la loi, je peux dire n'importe quoi, a n'aura jamais d'impact.
Alors que quand un ministre dit quelque chose qu'il n'aurait pas du dire, a a des consquences.

On dirait que le dbut de la campagne de vaccination agace un peu Macron :
Emmanuel Macron menace ses ministres :  Si j'en entends un autre 



> Serrer la vis, toujours plus. Alors qu'il fait face  une crise sans prcdent, Emmanuel Macron se doit d'avoir un gouvernement efficace et irrprochable. Or, depuis quelques semaines, le prsident de la Rpublique semble mcontent de la stratgie vaccinale et des sorties de certains ses ministres. Selon des propos rapports par le JDD dbut janvier, *le locataire de l'lyse se serait agac par la "lenteur injustifie" de la campagne de vaccination en France et aurait fait comprendre  ses quipes que cela devait "changer vite et fort."* Si l'Agence rgionale de sant d'le-de-France et le ministre de la Sant en ont pris pour leur grade, ils sont loin d'tre les seuls. Et pour cause, Emmanuel Macron ne tolre plus le moindre faux pas, ni erreur de communication sur le sujet. Le 13 janvier, alors qu'il assiste  une runion avec le gouvernement, le chef de l'tat applique une nouvelle fois la politique du recadrage.


Quand t'es ministre sous Macron, il ne faut pas exprimer de critique.
"JE N'AIME PAS LES TIREURS COUCHS": MACRON RECADRE SES MINISTRES TROP VOLUBILES



> D'aprs des participants, l'une des personnalits vises pourrait tre Jean-Baptiste Djebbari, pingl pour avoir, sur BFMTV, extrapol sur l'objectif de vaccination d'ici  l't, en voquant 26 millions alors que l'objectif fix  ce jour est de 15 millions.
> 
> Pour autant, le ministre dlgu charg des Transports ne serait pas le seul vis. Un ministre voque qu'il s'agissait de "ceux qui tapent sur Castex, ceux qui critiquent la stratgie vaccinale, la stratgie de confinement ou dconfinement". Selon cette mme source, "Bruno Le Maire a pu cocher certaines de ces cases".
> (...)
> Une priode qui, notamment sur le plan de la communication, n'est pas forcment vidente pour les autres ministres: "Oui, on fait plus difficilement des dplacements, on parle moins de nos sujets. *Mais ceux qui rlent n'ont qu' pas tre ministre*", raille l'un d'eux.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Ce que je dis n'a aucune importance, puisque personne ne peut m'entendre. Il faut regarder d'o on parle, je suis un random dans un forum, donc tant que je reste dans le cadre de la loi, je peux dire n'importe quoi, a n'aura jamais d'impact.


Ben si. a a un impact sur la qualit du forum, et sur les personnes qui en prennent soin, et qui doivent,  longueur de tes posts, remettre les pendules  l'heure afin d'viter que DVP ne puisse tre peru comme un club de nazes ! ::roll:: 
Ensuite, a a aussi un impact sur les lecteurs, qui sont souvent las de lire, relire, et relire encore et toujours tes mmes absurdits ! Alors, certes, on peut trouver un post de temps en temps o tu ne dis pas une c****rie, et o tu as une vraie rflexion sur un sujet. Mais hlas, 99,99% du temps, c'est : "Je post donc je suis !", sans relecture, sans attention pour les participants.  ::roll::

----------


## Ryu2000

Ce que tous les utilisateurs de forum dtestent par dessus tout, c'est quand 2 membres se rpondent entre eux (en plus c'est en violation de la chartre). Ce n'est pas le sujet, arrtez de tout ramener  moi. (je ne sais pas pourquoi je vous obsde, pour moi vous n'existez mme pas)
La chose la plus intelligente  faire c'est d'ignorer, sinon on amplifie le problme.
J'aime bien ma blague sur les ministres, qui est directement en lien avec le topic. Votre rponse n'est pas inspir du tout, c'est trop vident, trop banal, trop automatique. Mais a n'a aucune importance.

====
Demain, le gouvernement va annoncer si les remontes mcaniques pourront dmarrer :
Covid-19 : les stations de ski tentent de rassurer leurs clients mais se prparent  de nombreuses annulations



> Le gouvernement dira mercredi si les remontes mcaniques pourront rouvrir pour les vacances d'hiver. De nombreux vacanciers avaient contract des assurances et prvoient d'annuler si la rponse est ngative.


Comme le gouvernement tend  toujours prendre de mauvaises dcisions, j'imagine qu'elles resteront fermes.

Apparemment pendant un mois il y a eu un peu moins de gens en ranimation :
Coronavirus : 404 dcs en 24 heures en France, le nombre de ranimations retrouve son niveau de mi-dcembre



> 2.803 personnes se trouvent dans les services de soins critiques qui accueillent les patients atteints des formes les plus graves de Covid-19, soit 37 de plus que la veille, et avec 254 nouvelles admissions en vingt-quatre heures. Aprs avoir fortement dcru depuis le pic de mi-novembre,  4.880 personnes en ranimation, ce chiffre stait stabilis autour de 2.600 patients depuis fin dcembre, mais remonte rgulirement depuis une semaine.


Le Hellfest espre avoir lieu (60 000 personnes par jour pendant 3 jours).
Covid-19 : le Hellfest interpelle la ministre de la Culture Roselyne Bachelot dans une lettre ouverte



> Le Hellfest semble avoir fait le pari qu'une immunit collective pourrait permettre l'organisation de mga festivals lorsque l't reviendra : "Madame la Ministre, notre question est donc la suivante :  avec une pression hospitalire moindre, combine  une priode estivale o lon sait que ce virus est moins virulent, est-il concevable denvisager la tenue de nos mgas vnements ?"
> 
> Et de dcliner une solution pour, dans tous les cas, limiter la propagation de l'pidmie : "Nest-il pas possible de proposer aux festivaliers de se prsenter munis dun test ngatif de moins de 48/72H comme cela est pratiqu pour certains voyages ariens ?"


C'est en juin, en extrieur, le gouvernement pourraient l'autoriser, surtout qu'il n'y a pas des milliers de gens qui ont 75 ans dans le public.

J'aimerais bien qu'il se trompe, mais c'est trs peu probable :
Covid-19 : "un nouveau confinement ne pourra pas tre vit" selon l'expert vaccin de la Haute Autorit de Sant



> Le chef des maladies infectieuses de l'Hpital Henri-Mondor et membre de la Haute Autorit de Sant, Jean-Daniel Lelivre, a pris la parole ce lundi, estimant qu'un nouveau confinement ne pourra tre vit. En cause selon le spcialiste : l'apparition des virus mutants en Afrique du Sud et en Grande-Bretagne.


====
Il tait dj extrmement difficile de trouver un premier job BAC+5 avant 2020, a l'est encore un peu plus aujourd'hui (le gouvernement va distribuer des aides supplmentaires) :
 Malgr mon bac +5, je suis paye au smic  : pour les jeunes diplms, la crainte du dclassement



> Une mosaque de visages apparat sur lcran de lordinateur. Ce lundi dhiver, ils sont 11 participants  rejoindre latelier virtuel de lAssociation pour lemploi des cadres (APEC) anim par la consultante Florence Sequalino. Tous ont obtenu leur diplme en 2020 et cherchent maintenant un premier emploi en pleine tempte conomique due  la crise sanitaire.  *Il y a trs peu doffres*, et quand il y en a, souvent les recruteurs demandent au moins cinq ans dexprience , sagace Julie, une participante.


Avec un peu de chance tu trouves un job BAC+5 pay 1600 net/mois, a te fait une premire exprience et 2, 3 ans aprs tu trouves mieux ailleurs, mais ce n'est pas gagn. Il y a beaucoup de candidats et peu de places.

----------


## fredoche

> Ils ont annonc les recommandations de masques dans les transport publics  partir du 7 janvier (annonce du 30 dcembre). La version anglaise est en retard sur la version sudoise.
> ils sont toujours plus ax distanciation que masque ceci dit. Ceci tant la situation tant assez grave, ils rflchissent  diffrentes largissement des mesures (salles de sport, etc).
> 
> EDIT : les limitations de prsence dans les salles de sport/commerce sont rentrs en vigueur j'avais loup l'annonce.


Voui, recommandation ce n'est pas obligation n'est ce pas ?

En sudois a dit a :
https://translate.google.com/transla...%2Fcovid-19%2F



> Recommandation sur la protection buccale dans les transports publics
> 
> L'Agence sudoise de la sant publique *recommande* *(voir si chacun est responsable) l'utilisation de protge-dents jetables lors des dplacements dans les transports publics les jours de semaine entre 7-9 et 16-18*, lorsque la congestion se produit parfois  ces heures. La recommandation s'applique  partir du 7 janvier 2021. La recommandation s'applique  toute personne ne en 2004 et avant. Les personnes qui, pour des raisons mdicales, ne peuvent pas porter de protge-dents sont exclues de la recommandation.
> 
> Vous devez apporter un protge-dents avec vous si vous prvoyez de voyager pendant les priodes o les protge-dents sont recommands. Vous tes galement responsable de jeter le protge-dents  l'endroit prvu aprs utilisation. L'Agence sudoise de la sant publique recommande aux entreprises qui exploitent les transports publics de fournir une protection buccale aux voyageurs qui n'ont pas eu la possibilit d'acqurir leur propre protection buccale.


Ce que dit France 2 dans le lien de Ryu :



> La Sude faisait figure dexception en Europe : elle avait refus de confiner sa population et avait choisi de laisser le virus circuler en attendant limmunit collective. Elle a cependant d revoir sa copie :* le masque est dsormais obligatoire* et les restaurants pourraient bientt fermer, rvle France 2, lundi 11 janvier.


Coucou aux moutons qui ont bl en cur quelques pouces rouges sur mon post. Vous pouvez recommencer  ::zoubi:: 

Et continuer vos courbettes envers ces gens qui vous font prendre des vessies pour des lanternes, avec votre propre pognon, puisque France TV c'est vous qui payez

----------


## fredoche

Concernant la classe moyenne, tout a, moi personnellement j'en fais pas une thorie.

Je pense tout simplement qu'ils n'en ont rien  foutre, la communaut, le bien commun, jojo le gilet jaune, les gaulois rfractaires, mais aussi martin le cadre sup, ou steve le chef cuisto, ils s'en cognent. Ils sont pas l pour a, et vu le merdier que c'est depuis un an mais aussi pour le moindre truc qui pourrait faire avancer le pays et sa population, a devrait tre vident pour tout le monde : ils s'en branlent.

Ils profitent de leur place, de leur pouvoir, et sont  vendre au plus offrant, donc pour pas cher.

----------


## fredoche

> Oui tant que les autres peuvent se faire soigner. Un ambulancier m'a dit qu'il avait transport deux personnes qui ont fait une rechute  huit mois d'intervalle. Les deux, tests positif au covid, ont fait une forme bnigne la premire fois. La seconde fois la femme de soixante quinze an est morte et le jeune de homme de 25 ans s'en est sorti de justesse et pour l'instant il a encore un poumon tout noir. Bref c'est la loterie et mme si les plus jeunes meurent rarement car plus rsistants, cela ne veut pas dire qu'ils s'en tirent tous facilement, la mortalit serait sans doute trs suprieure y compris dans cette classe d'ge si les hpitaux taient saturs.


S'il y a bien un risque invitable pour la vie, c'est la mort.
Pour moi, c'est facile, j'y suis pass, j'en suis revenu, par un de ces miracles de circonstances d'tre entre de bonnes mains au bon moment.

Si tu raisonnes sur cette base-l, la messe est dite. Cas particulier fait gnralit, c'est confinement ad-vitam ternam et hypothtique vaccin qui prviendra ventuellement quelques "mutants"... ou pas

Des maladies qui tuent il y en a une chie, des gens qui meurent aussi, des squelles de merde tout pareil. On arrte pas les bagnoles et les usines, et leurs missions gazeuses toxiques, le tabac est toujours en vente libre, et la plupart des fumeurs commencent  fumer bien avant 18 ans, et la gnle est un monopole d'tat, qui tue bien plus que le covid et fait des dgats bien au del de simples morts...
Et quoi ?
Ton ambulancier, il en a vu combien d'infarctus, d'AVC, de ncroses diabtiques, d'accidents de la route, de cancers phase terminale...

Les hpitaux sont saturs ? 
Ils le sont tout le temps. En France tout le temps. a fait 10 ans que je les frquente les hpitaux. J'ai chang de cardio il y a 5-6 ans en arrire parce que le praticien hospitalier qui me suivait ne pouvait plus me donner de RDV avant 18 mois. Dans le priv c'est 10-12 mois... Ouahouu  ::calim2::  En suisse : 1 semaine - Pareil pour l'ophtalmo

Avant le Covid, pendant plus d'un an, j'ai vu placard partout  lhpital de chalon "urgences en grve". On dcouvre aujourd'hui que les infirmires s'habillent avec des sacs poubelles ! Mon pouse est infirmire en EHPAD, 1 infirmire pour 80 patients, des vieillards dont la moyenne d'age est de plus de 80 ans, personne ne touche le sol quand ils bossent dans tous ces tablissements.

je suis all manifester en 2015 ou 2016 je sais plus devant l'ARS  Dijon pour qu'on ouvre une salle de coronarographie  Chalon. Lhpital est neuf, la salle est l, les cardiologues forms et comptents aussi, et on la garde ferme de puis 10 ans. Pourquoi ? Parce que  Dijon il y a 4 salles dont 2 dans le priv. A votre avis, il y en a combien qui crvent chaque anne sur le trajet depuis le fin fond de la Sane et Loire jusqu' Dijon. Moi j'ai survcu, mais combien crvent chaque anne ?

H oui les gens meurent
H oui c'est un merdier sans nom
H oui on fait mieux ailleurs

H oui on va surtout pas dire qu'il y a des traitements, surtout en France, sinon il faudra les guillotiner les petits enc...s qui nous gouvernent. Puisqu'ils les interdisent

Ce matin sur France Inter https://www.franceinter.fr/covid-19-...tion-francaise

Si tu te renseignes ailleurs a fait jamais que 8-10 mois que tu sais que la vitamine D a au moins un effet prventif. Moi en tout cas je le savais

----------


## ABCIWEB

> S'il y a bien un risque invitable pour la vie, c'est la mort.


Ce n'est pas un argument, avec a tu peux justifier indiffremment n'importe quel mort, qu'il soit victime d'un tueur  gage, du terrorisme, d'un accident de la route ou d'une maladie par manque de soin, etc. C'est une rplique facile pour dire qu'on s'en fout, mais a ne va pas plus loin.




> Des maladies qui tuent il y en a une chie, des gens qui meurent aussi, des squelles de merde tout pareil. On arrte pas les bagnoles et les usines, et leurs missions gazeuses toxiques, le tabac est toujours en vente libre, et la plupart des fumeurs commencent  fumer bien avant 18 ans, et la gnle est un monopole d'tat, qui tue bien plus que le covid et fait des dgats bien au del de simples morts...
> Et quoi ?
> Ton ambulancier, il en a vu combien d'infarctus, d'AVC, de ncroses diabtiques, d'accidents de la route, de cancers phase terminale...
> 
> Les hpitaux sont saturs ? 
> Ils le sont tout le temps. En France tout le temps. a fait 10 ans que je les frquente les hpitaux. J'ai chang de cardio il y a 5-6 ans en arrire parce que le praticien hospitalier qui me suivait ne pouvait plus me donner de RDV avant 18 mois. Dans le priv c'est 10-12 mois... Ouahouu  En suisse : 1 semaine - Pareil pour l'ophtalmo
> 
> Avant le Covid, pendant plus d'un an, j'ai vu placard partout  lhpital de chalon "urgences en grve". On dcouvre aujourd'hui que les infirmires s'habillent avec des sacs poubelles ! Mon pouse est infirmire en EHPAD, 1 infirmire pour 80 patients, des vieillards dont la moyenne d'age est de plus de 80 ans, personne ne touche le sol quand ils bossent dans tous ces tablissements.


Oui des maladies qui tuent il y en a une flope mais on essaye de les soigner. Et c'est tout le problme d'une pandmie, que tous ceux qui ont besoin de soins puissent en bnficier. L tu raisonnes  l'envers, c'est  dire que tu pars du constat que a va dj mal en temps normal, pour dire que c'est pas grave si c'est encore pire et pour au final lgitimer que certains n'aient plus accs aux soins. Je n'ai pas l'impression que vous savez o vous allez avec ce type de raisonnement. A ce compte l, si les esprits sont suffisamment conditionns pour accepter de laisser mourir les gens sans les soigner, faut pas s'tonner de l'effondrement du systme de sant, et de tout le reste puisque l'on ne respecte dj plus rien.

Mieux vaut militer pour amliorer le systme de sant, le nombre de lits dans les hpitaux, le nombre de personnel soignant, la prvention, la recherche etc., plutt que dire "peu importe puisqu'on va tous mourir un jour".

----------


## Ryu2000

> Concernant la classe moyenne, tout a, moi personnellement j'en fais pas une thorie.
> 
> Je pense tout simplement qu'ils n'en ont rien  foutre


Les membres de la classe moyenne sont ceux que tu peux raser le plus facilement. Ils vont payer et ne rien dire.
Si le gouvernement essayait de faire payer les riches ils trouveraient des solutions pour viter l'impt.

Je ne suis pas d'accord avec l'intgralit de l'article, mais il doit contenir 2 ou 3 choses vraies.
La crise acclre le dclassement des classes moyennes



> La dcroissance est peut-tre un thme qui fait rver certains cercles intellectuels de la rive gauche, sa ralit est, nous allons nous en rendre compte, beaucoup moins sduisante. Concrtement, *la chute de la richesse produite se traduira par un chmage massif et une stagnation voire une rgression des salaires*. Les Gilets jaunes taient lexpression de cette classe moyenne franaise qui craignait le dclassement social entran par la disparition des emplois faiblement qualifis. Ce dclassement sera malheureusement acclr par une crise qui va prcipiter nombre dentre eux dans la pauvret. Les technologies, qui sont devenues plus indispensables que jamais pour matriser la diffusion du virus, vont symtriquement accrotre la concentration de la valeur cre par quelques emplois hautement qualifis.


Le niveau de vie de la classe moyenne va diminuer.




> Des maladies qui tuent il y en a une chie


Les gouvernements paniquent pour le SARS-CoV-2, je me demandais ce qu'il ce serait pass si on avait a faire  un virus vraiment dangereux.
Par exemple un truc comme a :
En Asie, ce virus dont la mortalit atteint 75 % inquite



> Au cours des 20 dernires annes, le virus Nipah a infect plusieurs pays d'Asie. Jusqu' prsent, les cas ne se sont pas propags hors du continent. Mais l'actuelle pandmie de coronavirus inquite : si les leons n'en sont pas tires, notamment sur le financement ncessaire  la recherche, le virus Nipah risque-t-il aussi d'infecter le reste du monde ?* Son taux de mortalit -- entre 45 et 75 % -- et sa priode d'incubation -- jusqu' 45 jours -- donneraient  cette possible transmission une toute autre ampleur.*





> le tabac est toujours en vente libre, et la plupart des fumeurs commencent  fumer bien avant 18 ans


L'tat  besoin de l'argent des taxes sur le tabac pour rembourser les chimios. L'industrie pharmaceutique se gave grce aux cancreux.
Si le tabac tait interdit en France, les gens iraient en acheter  l'tranger (par contre c'est difficile d'en commander dans un autre pays de l'UE et de se faire livrer, parce que le tabac doit tre la substance la plus surveill). 




> la gnle est un monopole d'tat, qui tue bien plus que le covid et fait des dgats bien au del de simples morts...


Il faut bien que les gens puissent se dfoncer, c'est important.
Les USA ont essay la prohibition et la situation s'est aggrav. Quand c'est illgal il y a des produits toxiques qui circulent. Tout est moins dangereux quand c'est lgal.




> Les hpitaux sont saturs ? 
> Ils le sont tout le temps.


C'est vrai que a arrive rgulirement que les urgences et les services de ranimations soient saturs.

Il n'y a pas que le tabac et l'alcool qui sont mauvais pour la sant, il y a galement la nourriture industrielle, la pollution de l'air, etc.




> Si tu te renseignes ailleurs a fait jamais que 8-10 mois que tu sais que la vitamine D a au moins un effet prventif. Moi en tout cas je le savais


Il est facile de se procurer de la vitamine D. C'est quelque chose d'important pour le systme immunitaire, certains en prennent chaque hiver.
Chacun est libre de se supplmenter si il veut viter d'avoir des carences.

====
Il parait que le gouvernement aide les hpitaux  s'quiper en ce moment.
Dans l'UE il y a une histoire de dficit public qui ne doit pas dpasser les 3% du PIB, donc la France a cherch  faire des conomies dans les hpitaux.

===
Coronavirus : pourquoi le gouvernement travaille sur un troisime confinement



> Les marges de manuvre sont limites,  part les restrictions sociales. Ainsi le gouvernement rflchit dj un nouveau confinement. Selon plusieurs sources gouvernementales, la question n'est plus de savoir si un troisime confinement aura lieu, mais plutt quand. Un outil qu'il considre comme le plus efficace pour reprendre le contrle de l'pidmie. Objectif : contrer les mauvaises projections et entraner une baisse trs sensible des contaminations dans les prochains jours.

----------


## David_g

> Les gouvernements paniquent pour le SARS-CoV-2, [/url]


71 342 citoyens franais ne pourront pas te dire que tu dis n'importe quoi.

----------


## Ryu2000

> ne pourront pas te dire


De toute faon il ne leur restait pas trs longtemps  vivre, ce n'est pas comme si c'tait des jeunes en pleine forme, c'tait quasi exclusivement des gens proches de la mort, mais peu importe (en plus dans le nombre de morts officiel du au SARS-CoV-2, il y a des gens qui sont morts pour d'autres raisons)
Le confinement et les restrictions risquent de provoquer beaucoup plus de morts que a. On verra dans 10 ans quand on commencera  avoir un peu de recul.

Il y a des gens qui manifestent contre le projet de dmantlement d'EDF :


a fait plaisir de revoir des gens qui manifestent.

Cette histoire de prestataire a me rappelle le dmantlement de la SNCF (parfois la maintenance est ralis par des prestataires).
a fait longtemps que les gouvernements successifs dmontent discrtement les services publics Franais.

=====
Edit :
 chaque fois qu'une personne gurit d'une maladie caus par un coronavirus, a la rend plus forte contre cette maladie.
 force ce ne sera pas pire qu'une rhume (surtout que le virus peut perdre en dangerosit en mutant).

Il y a une maladie bien plus dangereuse que le virus du SARS-CoV-2 :
Hauts-de-France : Eviter une vague de cancers aprs celles du covid-19



> Lpidmie de coronavirus a entran un retard de dpistage de nombreux cancers.Dans les Hauts-de-France, ce sont prs de 23.000 mammographies de retard que dnombre le centre Oscar Lambret.Les consquences sont des cancers pris en charge  des stades plus avancs et des dcs supplmentaires dans les annes  venir.


Mortalit en France - Tableau des causes de mortalit
Mme si le SARS-CoV-2 tuait 150 000 franais en 1 ans, je trouverais a relativement pas trop grave, puisque cette maladie va s'affaiblir, alors que le cancer va continuer de tuer 150 000 franais par an.
Le cancer en France en 2015 : 150 000 dcs et des ingalits professionnelles persistantes

----------


## fredoche

> Ce n'est pas un argument, avec a tu peux justifier indiffremment n'importe quel mort, qu'il soit victime d'un tueur  gage, du terrorisme, d'un accident de la route ou d'une maladie par manque de soin, etc. C'est une rplique facile pour dire qu'on s'en fout, mais a ne va pas plus loin.
> 
> 
> Oui des maladies qui tuent il y en a une flope mais on essaye de les soigner. Et c'est tout le problme d'une pandmie, que tous ceux qui ont besoin de soins puissent en bnficier. L tu raisonnes  l'envers, c'est  dire que tu pars du constat que a va dj mal en temps normal, pour dire que c'est pas grave si c'est encore pire et pour au final lgitimer que certains n'aient plus accs aux soins. Je n'ai pas l'impression que vous savez o vous allez avec ce type de raisonnement. A ce compte l, si les esprits sont suffisamment conditionns pour accepter de laisser mourir les gens sans les soigner, faut pas s'tonner de l'effondrement du systme de sant, et de tout le reste puisque l'on ne respecte dj plus rien.
> 
> Mieux vaut militer pour amliorer le systme de sant, le nombre de lits dans les hpitaux, le nombre de personnel soignant, la prvention, la recherche etc., plutt que dire "peu importe puisque qu'on va tous mourir un jour".


Non tu me fais dire ce que je ne dis pas. Tu me fais mme dire le contraire de ce que je dis et je pense.

Je n'ai pas dit que ce n'tait pas grave, je pense au contraire que a l'est. D'autant plus que des personnes de mon entourage en ont rellement souffert et en porte des squelles srieuses.
Si c'est grave je suis comme beaucoup  considrer qu'il faut soigner et traiter, *et ce bien avant d'arriver en soins intensifs*

Et non interdire les traitements potentiels, ou les ridiculiser comme ce pourrait tre le cas pour la vitamine D.

Oui avec la vie vient la mort. Et oui le rappeler semble gner certains sinon beaucoup dsormais. Je te dis pas qu'on s'en fout, je ne m'en fous pas contrairement  beaucoup et si tu lis bien je me bouge pour que justement on puisse viter ce genre de problmes. Quand je pose des jours de congs pour aller manifester  Dijon avec 300 clampins devant l'ARS, non je ne m'en fous pas.

Ce qui est terrible, c'est que a fait des annes que les structures hospitalires sont dlaisses, appauvries, mais vous en prenez conscience aujourd'hui.

a fait 8 ans que la mre de mes gosses travaillent en EHPAD, aprs avoir une carrire hospitalire (publique) en pdiatrie et nonatalogie. Et tu vas m'expliquer que je m'en fous. Non 
Les problmes ils m'taient ramens tous les jours  la maison, tous les jours, pendant plus de 20 ans

Oui tu peux raisonner sur les 2 cas particuliers qui t'ont t rapports. Oui tu peux comme beaucoup jouer de l'motion.
mais qu'est ce qui a vraiment t fait depuis un an ? 
Pour soigner plus de monde ? rien 
Pour traiter les gens en amont ? rien - On a  interdit des traitements au contraire 
Pour rduire les vecteurs de propagation ? rien - on enferme les gens en EHPAD, dans leurs foyers, comme a tout le monde se contamine entre eux. Super la mthode




> Et c'est tout le problme d'une pandmie, *que tous ceux qui ont besoin de soins puissent en bnficier*. L tu raisonnes  l'envers, c'est  dire que tu pars du constat que a va dj mal en temps normal, pour dire que c'est pas grave si c'est encore pire et pour au final lgitimer que certains n'aient plus accs aux soins.


L tu affabules, je ne dis rien de tout a, rien

Et ce que j'ai soulign en gras, *c'est un problme de sant publique,* pas un problme de pandmie. 

Mais le seul truc, c'est que avec cette pandmie vous voyez le merdier qui dure depuis des dcennies.

Le jour o tu auras un vrai problme et que tu passeras des heures  attendre aux urgences l tu comprendras

----------


## tanaka59

Bonjour, 




> Il y a des gens qui manifestent contre le projet de dmantlement d'EDF :
> 
> 
> a fait plaisir de revoir des gens qui manifestent.
> 
> Cette histoire de prestataire a me rappelle le dmantlement de la SNCF (parfois la maintenance est ralis par des prestataires).
> a fait longtemps que les gouvernements successifs dmontent discrtement les services publics Franais.


Historiquement il y avait EDF-GDF. 

Puis cela a t dcoup 

EDF et GDF .

Chacun a assur production - acheminement - fournisseur.

Et l'Europe a impos de la dcoupe :

EDF > (production du nuclaire)
RTE/enedis (ex ERDF) > acheminement
EDF > fournisseur

Ce qui gne l'UE , c'est qu'en France EDF commerciale et produit le nuclaire ... Donc l'UE impose soit une socit commerciale nouvelle ou une vente des centrales ou des concessions  des socits tiers ... Histoire de bien dcouper et diluer les comptences et le pouvoir de la socit.

Dans ce cas de figure EDF s'est mi  avoir plein de nouvelles marques commerciales (Sowee, Luminus, Dalkia ...)  pour tre en raccord avec la doxa de l'UE.

Mme chose avec GDF devenue GDF Suez puis Engie .

GDF (historique) > (production) via l'achat de Gaz  Total et d'autres compagnies de forages.
GrDF > acheminement du gaz
Engie >  fournisseur de gaz

Le plus risible maintenant c'est que EDF et Engie vendent tous les deux la mme chaque (gaz et lectricit ) ... A cause d'une dbilit lgislative europenne de dcoupage et segmentation des activits. 

Pour la SNCF c'est exactement la mme chose > vente  la dcoupe de RFF pour la concession des voies ferres  l'image des concessions comme Vinci. Puis la SNCF - Keolis qui transporte les gens .

----------


## Ryu2000

> Ce qui gne l'UE , c'est qu'en France EDF commerciale et produit le nuclaire ...


Ah ouais, a me rappelle qu' cause de l'UE, EDF a du augmenter le tarif de son kWh,  cause d'une histoire de concurrence (EDF devrait vendre le kWh le moins cher possible et tant pis pour les autres oprateurs, ils n'avaient qu'a avoir des centrales nuclaires  ::P: ).

La hausse des tarifs de l'lectricit est-elle due  l'ouverture  la concurrence impose par l'UE ?



> "On est dans un systme un peu fou o l'on augmente les prix pour faire vivre la concurrence", a renchri sur franceinfo Franois Carlier, dlgu gnral de l'association de consommateurs CLCV. "Les cots d'EDF n'augmentent que de 3%, or la hausse totale est de 6%. La moiti de la hausse n'a rien  voir avec l'augmentation des cots d'EDF. C'est simplement que les oprateurs alternatifs n'ont pas accs autant qu'ils le voudraient au nuclaire et augmentent leurs cots () Donc pour qu'ils continuent d'tre comptitifs, on augmente le tarif d'EDF, *ce qui permet aux oprateurs alternatifs de dire : 'Je vous fais 5 ou 10% moins cher que le tarif EDF'. Mais en fait, ils peuvent le faire uniquement parce qu'on a augment le tarif d'EDF*."


Edit :
Il y a une ministre qui a une ide pour rouvrir les salles de sport :
Covid-19. Un  masque sportif  pourrait donner de lair aux salles de sport



> La ministre dlgue aux Sports souhaite en revanche attendre lvaluation des effets du couvre-feu  18 h sur lpidmie pour donner une date de mise sur le march de ce masque, qui suscite beaucoup despoir.
> 
> Une arrive dans les commerces courant mars est voque par franceinfo, aprs des tests par des sportifs de haut niveau.

----------


## ABCIWEB

> Non tu me fais dire ce que je ne dis pas. Tu me fais mme dire le contraire de ce que je dis et je pense.


Tant mieux si c'est le contraire car cela ne te ressemble pas. 

Ce que je veux dire c'est que tes propos sur ce sujet sont parfois ambiges et peuvent laisser libre cour  n'importe quelle interprtation. Quand dans plusieurs posts tu t'insurges contre l'avance du confinement pour dire dans la foule "s'il y a bien un risque invitable pour la vie, c'est la mort", on pourrait penser que la vie est moins importante que l'heure du confinement.   




> Oui avec la vie vient la mort. Et oui le rappeler semble gner certains sinon beaucoup dsormais.


Non ce n'est pas gnant dans l'absolu, c'est gnant dans ce contexte. A quoi sert ce rappel ? Si l'on suppose qu'il sert  argumenter tes propos, il sera forcment interprt dans le sens de relativiser le nombre de  morts, sinon comment l'interprter autrement ? Quand bien mme tu nonces une vidence, son sens peut varier du tout au tout en fonction du contexte o tu la rappelle car on va invitablement chercher  tablir une liaison avec le sujet dont tu parles.

Pour le reste je suis d'accord avec toi, on peut discuter de savoir si l'avancement du couvre feu est la meilleure mthode, si l'on ne pourrait pas trouver d'autres moyens pour lutter contre la pandmie, y compris en renforant le systme immunitaire avec des produits dj connus etc. Mais je m'tonnes de trouver dans tes propos cet argument bateau qui vient brouiller, voire mme contredire ton intention, en suggrant sans doute malgr toi, une solution. Sans cela la lecture de tes derniers messages serait beaucoup plus claire. 

Je suis vigilent sur ce sujet car cela rappelle Laurence Parisot, l'ancienne patronne du medef qui disait "la vie, la sant, l'amour sont prcaires, pourquoi le travail ne le serait-il pas". Elle utilisait ce mme argument pour justifier un moins disant social, pour saboter les droits des salaris. Par extension pourquoi pas le systme de sant ou le sacrifice de certaines catgories de personnes. Ce gimmick sert toujours  prparer au pire, jamais pour aller vers le mieux et je ne vois pas comment on peut dfendre le service public et les acquis sociaux en employant les lments de langage du medef qui pourront facilement se retourner contre nous.  Pour les no libraux qui ne respectent rien et nous mprisent, c'est du pain bni, tu leur donne le bton pour nous faire battre, et pas n'importe quel bton, une arme de destruction massive.

----------


## Ryu2000

La prolongation de l'tat d'urgence a t vot cette nuit (113 voix pour, 43 voix contre) :
L'Assemble nationale vote une prolongation de l'tat d'urgence sanitaire au 1er juin



> C'est dans une ambiance  vif, que l'Assemble nationale a donn son feu vert  la prolongation de l'tat d'urgence sanitaire dans la soire du mercredi 20 janvier. Et ce jusqu'au 1er juin, pour lutter contre la propagation du Covid-19, en dpit de l'opposition de la gauche comme de la droite. Le texte sera au menu du Snat en premire lecture mercredi 27 janvier, en vue d'une adoption dfinitive avant le 16 fvrier, date actuelle de fin d'application de ce rgime d'exception.
> 
> Ce projet de loi de prorogation a t adopt par 113 voix pour, celles de la majorit seule. Les dputs ont t 43  voter contre, et quatre se sont abstenus, dont un MoDem et un du groupe Agir, allis de LREM. De leur ct, *les oppositions se sont prononces contre une "banalisation" de l'tat d'urgence (LR et PCF), "bote  outils des pleins pouvoirs" (LFI) qui pourraient durer jusqu' la prsidentielle, selon ces lus.*
> (...)
> L'tat d'urgence sanitaire est la base notamment du couvre-feu national  18 heures. Il permet aussi les mesures de restriction ou d'interdiction des dplacements, des rassemblements ou des ouvertures des tablissements, sur tout ou partie du territoire, ainsi que possiblement des confinements partiels ou complets de la population.





> https://twitter.com/dupontaignan/sta...954818/photo/2
> 
> Jassiste en direct au suicide de lAssemble nationale. *Au nom de lurgence sanitaire, la majorit LREM donne les pleins pouvoirs  Macron*. Fin de la sparation des pouvoirs. Exit Montesquieu. On se croirait au Grand Casino de Vichy. Nicols Dupont-Aignan.


Peut-tre qu'en Mai/Juin, les dputs voteront une prolongation jusqu'au 31 dcembre.
On va peut-tre tre assign  rsidence pendant des annes  cause d'un nouveau rhume Le monde ne sera peut-tre plus jamais le mme qu'avant, vu que maintenant les pays sont clairement en rcession. Les cologistes doivent tre content, parce que l on est un peu en dcroissance.

D'un autre ct il y a des gens trs optimiste qui pensent que des concerts gants pourraient avoir lieu ds cet t (ils risquent d'tre du) :
LUnion Europenne veut fter la fin de la pandmie avec une norme srie de concerts



> Avec laccord de diffrents ministres europens, la ministre irlandaise de la Culture a propos dorganiser une srie de concerts se tenant dans plusieurs capitales europennes en simultan pour clbrer la fin de la pandmie,  limage du Live Aid de 1985. Lvnement pourrait avoir lieu ds cet t.

----------


## tanaka59

Bonjour, 

L'Europe va organiser un sommet pour la problmatique des voyages et dplacement dans l'UE et Schengen : https://www.lesechos.fr/monde/europe...opeens-1282664


Avec le temps, quand je vois les mesures de plus en liberticide, je n'ai aucun scrupule m'affranchir du couvre feu , du confinement, de fournir de faux test pcr, et de ne pas appliquer de quarantaine. 

Si les autorits sont pas contente, c'est pas mon problme. Besoin de passer  la caisse ? Pas de problme ... Que voulez vous . A un moment , la population s'arrange pour qu'on arrte de lui prendre le choux. Je trouve qu'elles ont parfaitement raison. 

Soit la population est bte et applique comme des moutons des mesures liberticides. Soit on fait preuve d'intelligence et on s'en affranchit des contraintes en trichant et fraudant. 

Il n'y aucun remord  s'affranchir d'appliquer des lois dbiles qui n'ont aucun sens logique.

----------


## ONTAYG

Bonjour,

S'il n'y a aucune restriction, tu pourras compter les morts  la pelle.

Va dans les pays avec des dictatures, et tu trouveras que malgr les restrictions c'est la libert  cot de certains pays.

----------


## Ryu2000

Si on pouvait empcher les clandestins afghans d'entrer en France parce qu'ils n'ont pas de test PCR, ce serait pas mal.




> je n'ai aucun scrupule m'affranchir du couvre feu , du confinement, de fournir de faux test pcr, et de ne pas appliquer de quarantaine.


Ce n'est pas trs responsable, en plus il est plus facile de faire un vrai test PCR qu'un faux. (si il est positif, vous restez chez vous)
Il n'y a rien  faire dehors aprs 18h, en plus  cette poque de l'anne il fait nuit  cette heure l.
Tu sonnes un peu comme le couple qui dcide d'utiliser un autre moyen de contraception que le prservatif sans faire de test IST au pralable

Par contre je respecte ceux qui organisent et ceux qui participent  des Rave Party.




> Si les autorits sont pas contente, c'est pas mon problme. Besoin de passer  la caisse ? Pas de problme ...


Je trouve que l'argent qui part dans des amendes pourrait tre mieux utilis. (J'ai un salaire de dveloppeur, je n'ai pas un salaire de ministre, 135 a reprsente une somme non ngligeable pour moi)




> Soit la population est bte et applique comme des moutons des mesures liberticides. Soit on fait preuve d'intelligence et on s'en affranchit des contraintes en trichant et fraudant.


Pour l'instant les Franais ont l'air de bien supporter la situation, mais si a dure encore 2, 3 ans, ils vont peut-tre commencer  perdre patiente.
Le problme c'est que la sant physique et psychique de tout le monde se dgrade petit  petit, on risque de tous finir obse, avec des problmes cardiaques et un mal de dos. (l'obsit est un problme de sant extrmement grave)
Si a se trouve on en est qu'au dbut, le plan de Macron c'est peut-tre de faire les lctions de 2022 par correspondance pour pouvoir tricher plus facilement. (il ne lui reste que 16 mois de restrictions pour y arriver)

Peut-tre que quand il n'y aura plus de restrictions la dette publique aura atteint 500% du PIB et plein d'entreprises seront surendettes et devront faire faillite.
Comme on dit dans le monde de l'entreprise "nous n'avons pas de visibilit".

----------


## tanaka59

Bonjour, 




> Bonjour,
> 
> S'il n'y a aucune restriction, tu pourras compter les morts  la pelle.


Et les morts collatraux on s'en tamponne ? Le confinement c'est trs moyengeux ...  




> Va dans les pays avec des dictatures, et tu trouveras que malgr les restrictions c'est la libert  cot de certains pays.


En Chine ils arrivent  reprendre une vie normale ...




> Ce n'est pas trs responsable, en plus il est plus facile de faire un vrai test PCR qu'un faux. (si il est positif, vous restez chez vous)


Le gouvernement est responsable en s'en prenant  l'tat psycho-socio-conomique des citoyens peut tre ? Non ... Les leons de morales cela va bien 2 minutes ... Je ne vois pas en quoi il responsable ou irresponsable de contourner les lois immondes et liberticides. 




> Il n'y a rien  faire dehors aprs 18h, en plus  cette poque de l'anne il fait nuit  cette heure l.


Tu peux faire du sport en extrieur ... 




> Je trouve que l'argent qui part dans des amendes pourrait tre mieux utilis. (J'ai un salaire de dveloppeur, je n'ai pas un salaire de ministre, 135 a reprsente une somme non ngligeable pour moi)


Que veux tu, maintenant on en est rduit  devoir payer des amendes , de manire arbitraire, illogique  tronche du client , pour des motifs sans fondement ... Cela renforce d'autant plus les mesures juges liberticides .

Sasseoir sur un banc durant le confinement, acheter le pain  17:55 ou revenir en retard du travail  cause des bouchons, est plus criminel que les gros excs de vitesses ... 




> Pour l'instant les Franais ont l'air de bien supporter la situation, mais si a dure encore 2, 3 ans, ils vont peut-tre commencer  perdre patiente.
> Le problme c'est que la sant physique et psychique de tout le monde se dgrade petit  petit, on risque de tous finir obse, avec des problmes cardiaques et un mal de dos. (l'obsit est un problme de sant extrmement grave)


Bientt c'est le gouvernement qui va arrter de moufter.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> L'Europe va organiser un sommet pour la problmatique des voyages et dplacement dans l'UE et Schengen : https://www.lesechos.fr/monde/europe...opeens-1282664


a aurait du tre mis en place il y a un an !  ::roll:: 




> Avec le temps, quand je vois les mesures de plus en liberticide, je n'ai aucun scrupule m'affranchir du couvre feu , du confinement, de fournir de faux test pcr, et de ne pas appliquer de quarantaine. 
> Si les autorits sont pas contente, c'est pas mon problme. Besoin de passer  la caisse ? Pas de problme ... Que voulez vous . A un moment , la population s'arrange pour qu'on arrte de lui prendre le choux. Je trouve qu'elles ont parfaitement raison.


Ce que tu appelles mesures liberticides, c'est simplement du civisme. Des gens meurent, des gens sont hospitaliss, des gens ont des squelles graves  cause de ce virus. Je trouve, au contraire, que le gouvernement est beaucoup trop laxiste avec les dplacements des personnes. Personnellement, je suis pour une interdiction de circuler hors des zones "rouges" pour les personnes s'y trouvant. De mme, si une personne d'une zone verte se rend dans une zone rouge, alors elle ne peut plus en sortir. 
Peut-tre voir la possibilit de centres de quarantaine, pour les personnes de zones rouges non positives, se rendant en zone verte. (videmment, les personnes positives ne peuvent sortir).
Ton attitude s'assimile  celle d'un enfant gt  qui on retire ses jouets. C'est irresponsable !




> Soit la population est bte et applique comme des moutons des mesures liberticides. Soit on fait preuve d'intelligence et on s'en affranchit des contraintes en trichant et fraudant.


Faire preuve d'intelligence, c'est justement ne pas s'exposer au virus en respectant les gestes barrires, afin de ne pas exposer ses proches et moins proches. C'est si difficile  comprendre ?  ::roll:: 




> Il n'y aucun remord  s'affranchir d'appliquer des lois dbiles qui n'ont aucun sens logique.


Autant, je suis pour la libert d'expression, contre certaines lois contraignantes sans raison (limitation de vitesse  80 km/h), autant dans le cas prsent, je trouve que les lois ne sont pas suffisamment contraignantes. 
Ce qui est dbile,  mon sens, c'est justement de se croire au-dessus du virus. C'est de l'gosme  l'tat pur.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Par contre je respecte ceux qui organisent et ceux qui participent  des Rave Party.


 ::roll:: 
C'est gens sont des idiots inutiles. Une mise en quarantaine dans les les Kerguelen, a leur aurait remis les ides au claires...  ::mouarf::

----------


## Ryu2000

> Je ne vois pas en quoi il responsable ou irresponsable de contourner les lois immondes et liberticides.


L c'est n'est que le SARS-CoV-2... Mais imaginez si c'tait une maladie vraiment grave.
L on s'entraine pour se prparer  d'ventuel futur maladie rellement dangereuse. Mais c'est difficile de se motiver avec le SARS-CoV-2, on ne peut pas tout arrter pour chaque nouvelle maladie 




> Tu peux faire du sport en extrieur ...


De nuit a limite pas mal quand mme.
Bon  la limite, quand il y a la lune il y a moyen d'aller faire de la raquette, et aucun gendarme ne devrait venir vous faire chier si vous tes seul, de nuit, dans un champs,  marcher dans la neige.




> Que veux tu, maintenant on en est rduit  devoir payer des amendes , de manire arbitraire, illogique  tronche du client , pour des motifs sans fondement ...


Ouais a ne rigole l'tat d'urgence sous LREM.




> Sasseoir sur un banc durant le confinement, acheter le pain  17:55 ou revenir en retard du travail  cause des bouchons, est plus criminel que les gros excs de vitesses ...


Non, un excs de vitesse de plus de 50 km/h c'est 6 points en moins (ce qui vaut dj beaucoup plus que 135) et une amende qui peut aller jusqu' 1500 la premire fois, mais qui peut monter jusqu' 3750 en cas de rcidive.




> Bientt c'est le gouvernement qui va arrter de moufter.


Qu'est-ce que a veut dire ?

Peut-tre qu'on ne retrouvera jamais le monde d'avant, maintenant le monde est entr officiellement dans une profonde rcession. Le chmage va exploser, les salaires vont diminuer.

----------


## tanaka59

Bonjour, 




> a aurait du tre mis en place il y a un an !


France ... UE tout est fait  l'envers ...




> Ce que tu appelles mesures liberticides, c'est simplement du civisme. Des gens meurent, des gens sont hospitaliss, des gens ont des squelles graves  cause de ce virus. Je trouve, au contraire, que le gouvernement est beaucoup trop laxiste avec les dplacements des personnes. Personnellement, je suis pour une interdiction de circuler hors des zones "rouges" pour les personnes s'y trouvant. De mme, si une personne d'une zone verte se rend dans une zone rouge, alors elle ne peut plus en sortir. 
> Peut-tre voir la possibilit de centres de quarantaine, pour les personnes de zones rouges non positives, se rendant en zone verte. (videmment, les personnes positives ne peuvent sortir).
> Ton attitude s'assimile  celle d'un enfant gt  qui on retire ses jouets. C'est irresponsable !
> 
> Faire preuve d'intelligence, c'est justement ne pas s'exposer au virus en respectant les gestes barrires, afin de ne pas exposer ses proches et moins proches. C'est si difficile  comprendre ?


J'applique dj des mesures civiques plus qu'irrprochable ... et hyper strict :

> port du masque
> lavage des mains plus que ncessaires avec gel/savon
> rduction drastique de mes interactions sociales
> dsinfection rcurrente de tous mes espaces + mnage

Besoin d'acheter une combinaison NBRC aussi ?

Que demande le peuple ? Encore une fois tes leons de morales tu peux te les garder !




> Autant, je suis pour la libert d'expression, contre certaines lois contraignantes sans raison (limitation de vitesse  80 km/h), autant dans le cas prsent, je trouve que les lois ne sont pas suffisamment contraignantes.


Nous n'avons pas la mme vision alors ... C'est avoir des oeilleurs que de penser qu'on est pas assez contraignant ... 




> Ce qui est dbile,  mon sens, c'est justement de se croire au-dessus du virus. C'est de l'gosme  l'tat pur.


Tu fumes de la bonne en pensant que les gens se croient invincible ... Tu fais aussi preuve d'un gosme flagrant . Pour toi celui qui a la malchance d'habiter en zone rouge en un pestifr ... Qu'elle mpris ... Tu veux pas qu'on mettent des cloches non plus ?

----------


## Ryu2000

> Pour toi celui qui a la malchance d'habiter en zone rouge en un pestifr ...


C'est le protocole, si une maladie grave (une nouvelle peste) apparaissait en Belgique, il faudrait empcher tous les Belges de sortir de leur pays.
Tous les autres pays auraient le devoir d'empcher des personnes qui viennent de Belgique d'entrer chez eux.
Sinon le monde entier va tre contamin, il va y avoir des centaines de milliers de variants, a va tre le bordel.

L l'UE est en train de dcouvrir l'intrt des frontires, c'est quelque chose qu'il faudra qu'on dveloppe dans le futur, les frontires c'est l'avenir  :8-):  :+1:

----------


## tanaka59

Bonjour, 




> L c'est n'est que le SARS-CoV-2... Mais imaginez si c'tait une maladie vraiment grave.
> L on s'entraine pour se prparer  d'ventuel futur maladie rellement dangereuse. Mais c'est difficile de se motiver avec le SARS-CoV-2, on ne peut pas tout arrter pour chaque nouvelle maladie


La gravit de la situation est surtout du  l'incurie de l'tat et un manque cruelle danticipation ... Ce n'est pas  la population d'en faire les frais ...




> De nuit a limite pas mal quand mme.
> Bon  la limite, quand il y a la lune il y a moyen d'aller faire de la raquette, et aucun gendarme ne devrait venir vous faire chier si vous tes seul, de nuit, dans un champs,  marcher dans la neige.


Marche , jogging, vlo , rando ... En ville comme  la campagne.




> Ouais a ne rigole l'tat d'urgence sous LREM.


La France est surtout devenue la rise du monde ... La France d'en bas , la "sous France" comme on devrait dire ... 




> Non, un excs de vitesse de plus de 50 km/h c'est 6 points en moins (ce qui vaut dj beaucoup plus que 135) et une amende qui peut aller jusqu' 1500 la premire fois, mais qui peut monter jusqu' 3750 en cas de rcidive.


Rentrer 3 fois retards du travail peut t'envoyer un prison a cause du couvre feu ! Renseigne toi ! 




> Qu'est-ce que a veut dire ?


Nos gouvernants vont surtout se prendre une bonne grosse racl.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> J'applique dj des mesures civiques plus qu'irrprochable ... et hyper strict :
> 
> > port du masque
> > lavage des mains plus que ncessaires avec gel/savon
> > rduction drastique de mes interactions sociales
> > dsinfection rcurrente de tous mes espaces + mnage


C'est bien.




> Que demande le peuple ? Encore une fois tes leons de morales tu peux te les garder !


Ce ne sont pas des leons de morales. J'essaie de rpondre poliment  tes insultes !




> Nous n'avons pas la mme vision alors ... C'est avoir des oeilleurs que de penser qu'on est pas assez contraignant ...


Je suppose que tu veux dire "illres". 
Et pourquoi ? Tu peux dvelopper ? Des illres sur quoi ?




> Tu fumes de la bonne en pensant que les gens se croient invincible ... Tu fais aussi preuve d'un gosme flagrant . Pour toi celui qui a la malchance d'habiter en zone rouge en un pestifr ... Qu'elle mpris ... Tu veux pas qu'on mettent des cloches non plus ?


L, c'est toi qui ne comprends pas ce que j'ai dit.
D'abord je ne fume pas, si tu veux de la "bonne", vois plutt du cot de Ryu.  :;): 
Ensuite, je ne traite personne de pestifrs. Le principe pour lutter contre une pidmie est d'viter qu'elle se propage. Donc, en enfermant les personnes se trouvant dans les zones les plus infectes on vite simplement que le virus ne se promne tranquillement sur tout le territoire. 
C'est ce qui se passe en Espagne. En Catalogne, interdiction de sortir de Catalogne, et  Barcelone, interdiction de sortir de la ville. Tu vois, les contraintes sont plus strictes. 
Ce n'est aucunement du mpris pour les personnes, bien au contraire.

----------


## Ryu2000

> La gravit de la situation est surtout du  l'incurie de l'tat et un manque cruelle danticipation ... Ce n'est pas  la population d'en faire les frais ...


C'est toujours le gouvernement qui fait de la merde et le peuple qui paie. a ne changera jamais.
L'UE a demand aux tats de rduire les dpenses publiques, y compris au niveau de la sant, par consquent les hpitaux manquent de matriel et de personnel (moins en Allemagne qu'en France), ils saturent chaque anne.




> Marche , jogging, vlo , rando ...


C'est un peu risqu de faire du vlo de nuit.




> La France est surtout devenue la rise du monde ...


Je vais citer Zebda : "Et c'est ainsi chez nous et c'est pareil ailleurs".
Des restrictions il y en a partout, peut-tre qu'il n'y a pas eu d'attestation partout, mais il y a des villes dans d'autres pays qui ferment avant 18h.




> Rentrer 3 fois retards du travail peut t'envoyer un prison a cause du couvre feu ! Renseigne toi !


Mon entreprise m'a fourni un document, si j'allais au bureau, je pourrais repartir aprs 18h, me faire contrler et je n'aurais *jamais aucun problme*. De toute faon les gendarmes sont trs comprhensifs si tu t'exprimes correctement.
T'as le droit de rentrer du boulot aprs 18h.




> Nos gouvernants vont surtout se prendre une bonne grosse racl.


L'espoir fait vivre.  ::ptdr::  ::ptdr::  ::ptdr:: 
En France c'est toujours n'importe quoi PS, UMP, LREM, c'est la mme chose. Si a se trouve le prochain prsident sera Anne Hidalgo et le systme russira  produire encore pire 5 ans plus tard.
La politique est un trou sans fin, tu peux toujours creuser plus bas. Il y a toujours quelqu'un de pire que le prsident, c'est un exploit de faire pire que Sarkozy/Hollande et on l'a eu en la personne de Macron.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> La gravit de la situation est surtout du  l'incurie de l'tat et un manque cruelle danticipation ... Ce n'est pas  la population d'en faire les frais ...


Ha ! Et c'est moi qui ai des illres ? Comment tu expliques qu'aucun pays ne s'en sort ? Pourtant, tu as un sacr panel de dcisions diffrentes. Mais pourtant, tous les pays sont dans la mme m***e !

Alors, oui, je suis d'accord qu'il y a beaucoup  reprocher aux gouvernements. Je mets le pluriel car a ne date pas de CE gouvernement. Certes, ceux-l sont bien nuls, mais ils ont aussi hrit d'une situation dgrade par leurs prdcesseurs.

Et, de toutes faons, que ce soit  cause de mauvaises dcisions ou pas. Le fait est l. L'pidmie est l, n'est pas sous contrle, et le seul moyen d'en reprendre le contrle (en attendant qu'un vaccin soit efficace, car pour le moment on ne sait pas ce que a va donner), c'est de restreindre la circulation du virus, et donc des personnes !

----------


## Cincinnatus

> C'est gens sont des idiots inutiles. Une mise en quarantaine dans les les Kerguelen, a leur aurait remis les ides au claires...


J'ai mis Ryu en ignor fin Dcembre. Quand il est cit comme ici, je me flicite de ma dcision. Il est de plus en plus Troll.

----------


## fredoche

On en finit par se dchirer sur des sujets idiots.

Aujourd'hui pas de confinement mais un couvre-feu. 
Soyons honntes qu'est-ce que a change surtout dans les grandes villes quand la libert de circuler ne concerne que les heures de travail ?

Depuis le dbut on prend les franais pour des gosses, dans leur ensemble. Quand je dis gosses, je suis gentil, c'est plutt pour des demeurs. 
videmment quand les rglements et restrictions deviennent iniques, on ne les respecte plus. Et on va montrer du doigt celui qui aura outrepass un des points du rglement sans prendre en compte qu'il est responsable en permanence et qu'il s'astreint  une vigilance. On va pouvoir le stigmatiser, le verbaliser, non pas parce qu'il aura rellement mis en danger la vie d'autrui, comme c'est le cas par exemple sur les amendes routires, mais juste parce qu'il n'aura pas respect ces rgles iniques.

Par contre entasser la population dans les grandes surfaces, dans les magasins, sur les lieux de travail : l pas de souci

On se fout de nous dans les grandes largeurs et on te vrille tellement le cerveau que ce que dit Tanaka le fait passer pour un grand criminel

Oui moi les rgles du confinement je les ai emmerdes, et je les emmerde encore. 

Je suis cardiaque, ma meilleure thrapie, c'est l'exercice. Je fais partie d'un club de prvention o l'on fait du sport, il y a des sances tous les jours. Sauf que tout s'est arrt avec le COVID puisque nous sommes des sujets  risques. Pareil pour mon club de Zumba.

Alors oui moi le kilomtre je l'ai largement emmerd, et encore en novembre durant le 2nd confinement je suis all marcher dans les bois pour une dizaine de km, j'ai crois une seule personne sur mes 2 heures de marche.

Ce weekend j'avais mes enfants, l'un  Dijon, l'autre au Creusot, la 3e chez sa mre  cot de chez moi. Avec ce couvre-feu je passe 2 demi-journes  courir comme un dbile pour prendre et ramener tout le mode avant 18h. A quoi a sert  part faire chier les gens ? et bien garder la main-mise sur eux, bien les contrler.
On est des marionnettes, des pantins pour ces gens qui nous gouvernent. Ils se rgalent de nous manipuler alors qu'eux en font  leur tte. 
Comment il s'est contamin macron sinon dans un gueuleton ? Guri en une semaine... il a pris que du Doliprane ? Et sa femme ?

Quand au foutage de gueule, va falloir ouvrir les yeux, parce que a commence  peser lourd :
Buzin qui sait tout mais qui dit rien... aujourd'hui parachute  l'OMSLe premier conseil de dfense extraordinaire des ministres sur le covid qui ressort sur  un 49.3 sur les retraites - Vous tes au courant que c'est toujours plus que jamais d'actualit .  Rforme des retraites et de l'assurance chmage : https://www.lepoint.fr/societe/caste...2410534_23.phples masques qui servent  rien et que vous tes trop cons pour mettre - merci Sibethles masques qui sont obligatoires mme en pleine rue, mme  100m du 1er clampinles traitements interdits depuis le dpart, parce que soit-disant dangereux sur la base d'tudes frauduleuses - Encore en ce moment tout un battage sur ce qu'aurait dit le diable mandarin Raoult en Mars o on en est  suivre les tweets d'un petit trou de balle doctorant alors que c'est l'une des rares quipes  faire un travail srieux, documentles morts tous les jours  20h - puis les cas - La grande valse des chiffres- Ah mais il n'y a plus de malades - a fait rien, craignez, ayez peur , terrez-vous... Le variant anglais arrive, le sud-africain, le brsilien, le japonais

Vous tes pas prts de sortir ::mouarf::

----------


## ONTAYG

> Rentrer 3 fois retards du travail peut t'envoyer un prison a cause du couvre feu ! Renseigne toi !


Contrle 2 fois cette semaine 18 h 30 et 19 h 00 sur mon trajet boulot maison avec mon justificatif employeur pas de soucis, c'est dans les rgles.

Avant de dire des btises on se renseigne bien.

----------


## tanaka59

Bonjour, 




> Contrle 2 fois cette semaine 18 h 30 et 19 h 00 sur mon trajet boulot maison avec mon justificatif employeur pas de soucis, c'est dans les rgles.
> 
> Avant de dire des btises on se renseigne bien.


Comment que tu fais quand :

> tu habites  plus d'une heure de ton taff
> pas de tltravail possible
> l'employeur ne souhaite pas donner d'attestation 

Bah t'es hors la loi ... avec leur connerie de couvre feu  18h .

----------


## Ryu2000

> > l'employeur ne souhaite pas donner d'attestation


On peut trouver le formulaire au format PDF ici :
Service en ligne et formulaire : Couvre-feu : attestation de dplacement drogatoire




> On est des marionnettes, des pantins pour ces gens qui nous gouvernent. Ils se rgalent de nous manipuler alors qu'eux en font  leur tte.


a fait plaisir de voir des gens qui se rveillent  :+1:  ::heart::  ::rose2:: 




> Comment il s'est contamin macron sinon dans un gueuleton ? Guri en une semaine... il a pris que du Doliprane ? Et sa femme ?


Il a peut-tre empoign une barre de mtro alors qu'il se rendait au travail un matin, ou une barre de caddy alors qu'il faisait ses courses, et il ne s'est pas bien lav les mains avant et aprs.
a peut galement tre un partenaire sexuel qui lui a refil. (il faut mettre des gants)  ::ptdr::

----------


## halaster08

> Bonjour, 
> Comment que tu fais quand :
> > tu habites  plus d'une heure de ton taff
> > pas de tltravail possible
> > l'employeur ne souhaite pas donner d'attestation


Tu pars plus tt ? au bout d'un moment faut arrter avec la mauvaise foi
Je ne vois pas pourquoi un employeur irait refuser une attestation a un employ qui habite loin et ne peut pas partir plus tt

----------


## ONTAYG

> Bonjour, 
> 
> 
> 
> Comment que tu fais quand :
> 
> > tu habites  plus d'une heure de ton taff
> > pas de tltravail possible
> > l'employeur ne souhaite pas donner d'attestation 
> ...


Pour moi

Trajet 35 minutes
Pas de tltravail
Ton patron est un C*N

----------


## Jon Shannow

> > l'employeur ne souhaite pas donner d'attestation


Alors ton Patron est un imbcile. 




> Dun point de vue lgal, est-ce que mon employeur est tenu de me fournir une attestation de dplacement professionnel ou bien peut-il refuser de men octroyer une ? (Thierry/Grenoble)
> 
> Le ministre de l'Intrieur, que nous avons interrog, nous prcise que votre employeur *doit* vous fournir un justificatif de dplacement professionnel. Il peut tre tlcharg en cliquant ici. Ce document, qui vous vite de remplir une attestation de dplacement drogatoire pour chaque trajet domicile/travail quivaut  une attestation de dplacement permanente.


 source

Et, s'il ne t'en fournit pas, tu peux t'en faire une.

----------


## fredoche

Mais honntement  quoi qa sert  part mettre tout en oeuvre pour que tu te retrouves en situation d'tre verbalis ?

Je viens de suivre ton lien Jon et du coup je me dis que la mienne n'est plus valide puisque mise par mon boss durant le confinement. Et que le modle a chang

Ce que dit cette attestation, ce systme, c'est que tu es menteur par dfaut. Pas dattestation, tu es menteur. 

Pourquoi par dfaut on prend comme a l'ascendant sur le citoyen comme si c'tait une sous-merde ? Moi je sais pourquoi. Parce qu'ils projettent sur nous leur propre nature de menteur, d'escroc, de sous-merde.

Je suis dsormais domicili en Suisse. Je retrouve et regroupe mes enfants dans ma maison en France. Je me tape le trajet de 3 heures le jeudi soir aprs le boulot, donc en partant le soir vers 19h voir 20h de la priphrie de Lausanne. Je vais d'un point A  un point B sans voir personne. Mais je suis verbalisable si a plait pas au flic qui m'arrtera. Attestation ou pas probablement, s'il a envie de faire du Zle, ou du chiffre, et puisque par dfaut le franais est menteur.

Le lendemain vendredi j'arrte de bosser  14h maxi le temps de faire l'aller-retour au Creusot, puis de passer mon autre fils  la gare de Chalon, et ma fille chez sa mre, qui finit l'cole  17h et doit prparer son sac.
Le dimanche rebelote, pour dposer tout ce petit monde et tenir cet horaire de 18h  la con.
Et moi je reprends la route le lundi soir aprs couvre-feu pour encore aller d'un point A  B sans voir personne d'un bout  l'autre.

Par contre le samedi  14h, je peux aller me frotter  500 personnes minimum  Carrefour pour faire mes courses

Franchement on se fout de nous

Mais on devrait tous envoyer paitre ce systme dbile, qui nous humilie sous prtexte de protection sanitaire.
C'est juste une dmonstration de pouvoir

----------


## fredoche

> Il a peut-tre empoign une barre de mtro alors qu'il se rendait au travail un matin, ou une barre de caddy alors qu'il faisait ses courses, et il ne s'est pas bien lav les mains avant et aprs.
> a peut galement tre un partenaire sexuel qui lui a refil. (il faut mettre des gants)


ouep 

On est d'accord

Pas que des gants, les gants a se met sur les mains

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Mais honntement  quoi qa sert  part mettre tout en oeuvre pour que tu te retrouves en situation d'tre verbalis ?
> 
> Je viens de suivre ton lien Jon et du coup je me dis que la mienne n'est plus valide puisque mise par mon boss durant le confinement. Et que le modle a chang
> 
> Ce que dit cette attestation, ce systme, c'est que tu es menteur par dfaut. Pas dattestation, tu es menteur.


Ben, quand tu lis les ractions de Tanaka (par exemple), que des mecs, en plein confinement, organisent des soires, des ftes. Que Ryu trouve cool d'organiser des rave party. 

Rien que a, a justifie tout le reste. Alors, oui, tu vas me dire qu'il y a une minorit d'inconscients et que la majorit respecte les consignes. Peut-tre, je n'en suis pas sr.

Et, dans ce cas, il faut revoir toutes les lois, car la plupart sont l  cause des agissements d'une minorit. Par exemple, pourquoi avoir une loi sur le viol ? Seule une minorit de personnes violent d'autres personnes. Non ?

Est-ce que tu serais prt  mettre ta main  couper que s'il n'y avait pas eu les attestations obligatoires et les amendes qui vont avec, le confinement aurait t respect ? Moi, non ! Dj que malgr ces mesures que tu incrimines, il y a eu plein de personnes (et pas qu'une petite minorit) qui ont "adapt" les rgles pour leur plaisirs... 

On peut trouver cela infantilisant, voire insultant, d'tre pris pour des inconscients. Mais, d'un autre cot, il y a une chose dont on peut tre sre, c'est que la connerie est largement rpandue chez l'tre humain ! Du coup, si on veut un peu de rsultats, il faut prendre des mesures contraignantes.  ::aie::

----------


## halaster08

> On peut trouver cela infantilisant, voire insultant, d'tre pris pour des inconscients. Mais, d'un autre cot, il y a une chose dont on peut tre sre, c'est que la connerie est largement rpandue chez l'tre humain ! Du coup, si on veut un peu de rsultats, il faut prendre des mesures contraignantes.


+1000

----------


## fredoche

Bah oui je veux bien mais bon...

L je suis en Suisse, je suis le mme franais, il y a plein de franais ici, et le reste de la population parle franais, et tu n'as pas ces formulaires  la con. 
Pourtant t'as les mmes lois sur le viol, le meurtre, le vol, tout a

Tu peux faire le mme constat en Belgique, Ils sont 5 millions  parler franais, plus Bruxelles, et on les prend pas pour des gosses mal duqus, bien au contraire.

Et franchement pour pratiquer les deux pays, on voit bien la diffrence, les gens sont plus heureux, plus cools, plus aimables, plus polis, plus souriants. Les flics j'en parle mme pas. Plus riches mme 

En fait  un moment donn vous intriorisez a, cette image que l'on donne de vous, en la reportant sur votre concitoyen, mais ce concitoyen c'est vous, et vous en faites une normalit. Mais non ce ne l'est pas. Vous acceptez docilement des formes de contrles qui vous dpossdent de votre statut de citoyen et de personne majeure.


Bienvenue dans la France de Poutine et de Xi Jinping... Ah non c'est Macron... Ah bah c'est pareil  ::weird::

----------


## fredoche

Comme cette histoire de contrer l'effet Apro.

Les gens vont se manger la dpression du sicle, t'as dj un million de chmeurs de plus, et tu peux surement en attendre le double dans l'anne  venir, et on te met dans la tronche que t'as que a  foutre que de bouffer des cacahutes et siroter des Kirs ou du pastis ( Marseille videmment, la patrie de Raoult) avec tes potos

Quand aux raves, les gamins sont pas touchs, si on veut une immunit collective  un  moment donn, laissons les vivre leur vie

Parce que pour pas que des vieillards crvent, on fait crever le pays.

Et en plus faut arrter de se foutre de la gueule du monde, on a de quoi soigner

----------


## halaster08

> Vous acceptez docilement des formes de contrles qui vous dpossdent de votre statut de citoyen et de personne majeure.


Etre citoyen c'est des droits mais aussi des devoirs, n'en dplaise  certain, et en temps de pandmie l'un de ces devoirs c'est de faire son maximum pour en limiter la propagation, donc a passe par limiter les dplacements, or ces attestions c'est le seul moyen de distinguer qqn qui a une raison lgitime de sortir et qqn qui s'en branle des rgles
Et je ne vois pas le rapport avec le fait d'tre majeur, les lois ne s'appliquent plus aprs 18ans ?

----------


## Ryu2000

> Mais je suis verbalisable si a plait pas au flic qui m'arrtera.


Normalement si tu montres une attestation en ordre avec la case "motif familial imprieux" coche, a devrait passer, si t'expliques que tu vas chercher tes enfants a m'tonnerait qu'on te mette une amende (et 135 pour un gars qui bosse en Suisse, a ne reprsente pas grand chose 1 chf = 0,93).
Personnellement je me suis fais contrler plusieurs fois en utilisant ce motif et on ne m'a jamais embt.




> Par contre le samedi  14h, je peux aller me frotter  500 personnes minimum  Carrefour pour faire mes courses


Il y a moyen de passer commande et d'aller la chercher au drive. (si t'es en tltravail tu peux galement faire tes courses avant de commencer ta journe de travail)




> Franchement on se fout de nous
> 
> Mais on devrait tous envoyer paitre ce systme dbile, qui nous humilie sous prtexte de protection sanitaire.
> C'est juste une dmonstration de pouvoir


C'est vrai qu'on a l'impression qu'il y a autre chose que la maladie qui motive les gouvernements  restreindre les peuples.
On ne sortira plus jamais de la crise, l'conomie est morte. C'est foutu pour tout le monde ( part les huissiers).
L'tat et les entreprises s'endettent  une vitesse folle, il y a plein d'entreprises qui ne pourront jamais rembourser.




> Pas que des gants


La blague c'tait surtout, qu'il ne doit pas se rendre au travail en mtro, qu'il ne doit probablement pas faire ses courses, que les partenaires sexuels ont tendance  s'embrasser et que le SARS-CoV-2 se transmet facilement dans ces conditions. (a doit tre difficile d'avoir une relation sexuelle avec quelqu'un qui a un rhume sans se faire contaminer)
Est-ce qu'on sait si d'autres membres de ces repas/runions de travail tait contagieux avant que Macron ne tombe malade ?




> Est-ce que tu serais prt  mettre ta main  couper que s'il n'y avait pas eu les attestations obligatoires et les amendes qui vont avec, le confinement aurait t respect ?


La vraie question, c'est : "est-ce que sans confinement ni restriction il y aurait plus de malades et plus de morts ?".
Si a se trouve les restrictions sont contre productives.
C'est nul de confiner tout le monde, il y a des gens qui ne feraient pas de forme grave, ils devraient avoir le droit de pouvoir vivre normalement.
Si tu n'es pas obse, pas dittique, si tu n'as de problme de cur ou de poumon, si tu n'as pas de cancer, si tu n'es pas immunodprim, a devrait aller. La plupart des gens gurissent sans problme. C'est qu'un nouveau rhume, il faut juste que le systme immunitaire apprenne  se dfendre, c'est son job. On ne peut pas arrter le monde  chaque nouvelle maladie.

UNE INFECTIOLOGUE PROPOSE UN RECONFINEMENT SEULEMENT POUR "LES GENS LES PLUS  RISQUE"



> "Dans la mesure o les vaccins arrivent, est-ce que ce confinement ne pourrait pas tre propos aux gens les plus  risque? Ceux qui sont le plus  risque d'tre hospitaliss, de faire des formes graves, qui sont finalement ceux qui vont tre trs vite vaccins", s'interroge jeudi matin sur BFMTV-RMC Odile Launay, infectiologue et membre du comit vaccin Covid-19.


On verra si les mesures du gouvernement s'assoupliront quand les personnes  risques seront vaccines.

======
Juste pour rigoler :
Sans masque  laroport, Franois Bayrou cre une polmique



> La passagre  l'origine de la photo, contacte par le quotidien rgional, avance que *l'homme politique serait rest sans masque  une dizaine de minutes* . Surtout, elle pointe une diffrence de traitement.  Il n'avait pas le masque dans les mains en tout cas. Nous, on nous a rappel plusieurs fois de bien remonter le masque. Lui, aucun agent n'est venu le voir.  Franois Bayrou reconnat ce qu'il prsente comme un  oubli , mais assure qu'il n'aurait pas pu entrer dans la zone d'embarquement s'il n'avait pas t quip d'un masque de protection. Celui-ci est obligatoire  l'intrieur des terminaux, mais aussi  bord de l'avion, sous peine d'une amende de 135 euros.


Ce serait cool que les Franais finissent par se rvolter parce qu'ils en ont marre de toutes ces restrictions ridicules. Les restrictions ont peut-tre dj fait plus de mal, que le SARS-CoV-2 aurait fait si il n'y avait eu aucune restriction.

Japon: coup d'arrt au dclin des suicides en 2020, dans le sillage de la pandmie
La crise fait exploser le nombre de suicides: +20%  Bruxelles!
Avec la pandmie, le taux de suicide chez les jeunes Sud-Corennes a explos
Lyon. "Suicide des tudiants : l'Etat a du sang sur les mains" : retour sur la manifestation
Pour l'instant c'est rien du tout parce que les tats repoussent la datte des faillites des entreprises. Mais quand l'tat va arrter, a risque de faire mal. (les entreprises auraient du faire faillite plus tt)

----------


## David_g

> C'est vrai qu'on a l'impression qu'il y a autre chose que la maladie qui motive les gouvernements  restreindre les peuples.


Heureusement nous sachions !! release the Kraken.




> Si tu n'es pas obse, pas dittique, si tu n'as de problme de cur ou de poumon, si tu n'as pas de cancer, si tu n'es pas immunodprim, a devrait aller. La plupart des gens gurissent sans problme. C'est qu'un nouveau rhume, il faut juste que le systme immunitaire apprenne  se dfendre, c'est son job. On ne peut pas arrter le monde  chaque nouvelle maladie.


 ::furieux::  ::furieux::

----------


## Ryu2000

Covid-19 : combien de temps est-on malade ?



> "*On considre quun patient atteint dune forme lgre de la Covid-19 est guri une semaine aprs lapparition des premiers symptmes*", explique le Dr Mourad. *Cette priode peut s'tendre de 10  15 jours pour une forme modre*.
> 
> En rgle gnrale, la fivre disparat au bout de 4  5 jours et la toux peut durer entre 5 et 15 jours, de mme que les maux de tte et de gorge.


Vous vous focalisez trop sur les formes graves.
Alors que dans la grande majorit des cas il s'agit de formes lgre ou modr. (et il n'y a probablement pas d'histoire de squelle sur le long terme, quand on fait une forme lgre)
Ceux qui sont morts avaient des comorbidits.

----------


## tanaka59

Bonjour , 

Ben, quand tu lis les ractions de Tanaka (par exemple), que des mecs, en plein confinement, organisent des soires, des ftes. Que Ryu trouve cool d'organiser des rave party. [/QUOTE]

Je ne dfend pas les ftes et raves party prive. C'est tre fou que de faire cela actuellement.

Je m'insurge contre l'hyper-bureaucratisation et la sur normalisation  la franaise ... attestation , "mentalit infantilisante" . A la fin on en vient  des scne on le pkin moyen a qui il arrive un couille de la vie courante se retrouve sur le file du rasseoir ...

Pour l'administration franaise , celui qui ne rentre pas dans une case est le coupable idale ... 

Je peux te sortir des centaines de tmoignages de personnes qui ont reu des amendes , plus que douteuse et contestable depuis mars 2020 ...

Quand dans le mme temps on nous bassines avec des restrictions de plus en plus contraignantes , les quarantaines , les tests et j'en passe ... La population aurait t plus enclin  se mettre en arrt maladie des le dbut de crise en mars 2020 ... 1  2 semaines  domicile le temps de laisser passer quand on est malade . 

La les restrictions de sont de plus contraignantes , les situations d'incertitudes devient bien trop critique ... derrire la population a aussi des obligations financires, conomique et socitale ! 

Va dire a ceux qui n'ont plus de rentres d'argent , on reporte , on reporte ... Et que derrire les huissiers peuvent tomber  tout moment et que tu te demandes ce qu'on va avoir dans l'assiette  la fin du mois ! 

Tiens parlons en aussi , les personnes positives depuis plusieurs mois ! On les bloque comme des pestifrs en les empchant d'avoir la moindre activit ? Non ! A un moment stop !

Quand on te dira que t'es assign  rsidence pour cause de covid, jusqu' nouvel ordre et que tu seras impuissant face  une saisie de maison ou de ton outil de travail on en reparlera ...

A un moment c'est de la colre et de linsurrection face  un laisser aller du gouvernement ...

----------


## fredoche

> Etre citoyen c'est des droits mais aussi des devoirs, n'en dplaise  certain, et en temps de pandmie l'un de ces devoirs c'est de faire son maximum pour en limiter la propagation, donc a passe par limiter les dplacements, or ces attestions c'est le seul moyen de distinguer qqn qui a une raison lgitime de sortir et qqn qui s'en branle des rgles
> Et je ne vois pas le rapport avec le fait d'tre majeur, les lois ne s'appliquent plus aprs 18ans ?


En quoi le fait de donner ta parole  l'instant du contrle, et le fait de remplir cette dclaration pralablement change quoi que ce soit  la qualit de ta parole.
Puisque de toute faon cette dclaration est une auto-dclaration, tu peux tout aussi bien mentir sur cette dclaration

Quand  la majorit, a suppose cela :

https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Majorit%C3%A9_civile

Tu es cens tre civilement responsable

----------


## halaster08

> En quoi le fait de donner ta parole  l'instant du contrle, et le fait de remplir cette dclaration pralablement change quoi que ce soit  la qualit de ta parole.


Le papier a une valeur officielle, ton contrat de travail tu l'as fait  l'oral ?





> Tu es cens tre civilement responsable


Super, donc tu es civilement responsable de respecter les rgles du confinement, donc de signer ton attestation

----------


## Ryu2000

Macron entrouvre la porte des universits et met les restos U  1 euro



> Les universits savent enfin comment sorganiser pour le deuxime semestre, qui a dj commenc pour certaines dentre elles. Il ne faudra pas dpasser la jauge de 20% de cours en prsence. Un tudiant doit avoir les mmes droits quun salari. [] *Sil en a besoin, il doit pouvoir revenir  luniversit un jour par semaine*, a expliqu Emmanuel Macron ce jeudi, en dplacement  luniversit Paris-Saclay (Essonne).
> (...)
> Sur le dossier de la prcarit tudiante, le chef de lEtat avait une deuxime annonce dans sa manche : Permettre  tous les tudiants qui le demandent davoir accs aux paniers repas  1 euro dans les restaurants universitaires, *deux fois par jour, les restos U restant ouverts avec des repas  emporter.* Cela revient  tendre un dispositif mis en place en septembre pour les tudiants boursiers. 
> (...)
> Pour faciliter leur prise en charge psychologique, *Emmanuel Macron a galement confirm la cration dun chque psy qui permettra de consulter un psychologue et suivre des soins*. Ce chque devrait concerner,  partir du 1er fvrier, tous les tudiants qui le souhaitent, selon une prcision apporte par lElyse  lAFP.


a a l'air bien comme dmarche, non ?

Il n'y aura probablement pas de reprise en 2021 :
Covid : la reprise de l'activit cette anne de plus en plus incertaine



> Chaque nouveau mois de reconfinement amputerait la croissance annuelle de 1 point. *Bercy envisage dsormais un scnario sans reprise d'ici  la fin de l'anne, avec une nouvelle dgradation de la situation sanitaire aprs l't.*


Ceux qui recherchent du travail ressaieront en 2022, ils auront peut-tre plus de chance.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Comme cette histoire de contrer l'effet Apro.


Ben, d'un autre cot, est-ce normal que d'aller se tasser sur une terrasse sans masque, sans distanciation, pour boire un verre alors qu'on est en pleine pandmie ? 
Rien que a, a justifie les attestations, le couvre-feu, etc.  
Tu parles d'infantilisation  ? Ben, justement, ces gens qui prennent un verre dans ces conditions, sont de vrais gosses incapables de respecter une rgle toute simple.

Le plus drle, c'est que c'est personne vont rler comme tu le fais actuellement, quand on va retourner en confinement parce que les chiffres de contamination vont repartir  la hausse, alors mme que leur comportement aide  la propagation du virus !  ::aie::

----------


## Jon Shannow

> En quoi le fait de donner ta parole  l'instant du contrle, et le fait de remplir cette dclaration pralablement change quoi que ce soit  la qualit de ta parole.


Ben pourquoi avoir un passeport ? une carte d'identit ? un permis de conduire ? une carte bancaire ? ...

C'est vrai quoi. Je vais dans un magasin, je prends ce que je veux, et je donne ma parole que je vais payer. 

T'es sr que a va marcher comme truc ?  ::weird::

----------


## Ryu2000

> Ben, d'un autre cot, est-ce normal que d'aller se tasser sur une terrasse sans masque, sans distanciation, pour boire un verre alors qu'on est en pleine pandmie ?


Si les gens avaient le droit de sortir sans justificatif aprs 18h ils ne couraient pas tous boire l'apro, sans respecter le protocole. 




> ces gens qui prennent un verre dans ces conditions, sont de vrais gosses incapables de respecter une rgle toute simple.


Il est possible de boire l'apro en respectant les rgles d'hygine et de distanciation sociale.
Il est plus facile de se faire contaminer en allant faire ses courses ou en utilisant les transports en commun qu'en buvant l'apro.




> c'est personne vont rler comme tu le fais actuellement, quand on va retourner en confinement parce que les chiffres de contamination vont repartir  la hausse


En ce moment il y a un couvre feu  18h, il est respect, et pourtant on va quand mme vers un troisime confinement.
Si on avait plus de liberts le bilan ne serait peut-tre pas pire.
 cause des restrictions les gens manquent d'activit physique, il faudrait au moins ouvrir les salles de sports, parce que l'activit physique renforce le systme immunitaire. Moins on fait de sport, plus les maladies font mal.




> Ben pourquoi avoir un passeport ? une carte d'identit ? un permis de conduire ? une carte bancaire ? ...


Il n'y a pas des masses de pays qui utilisent le systme des attestations. Il y a peut-tre l'Italie, la Grce et l'Espagne.
Mais a va, ce n'est pas trs contraignant, surtout qu'on peut gnrer un PDF en remplissant un formulaire en ligne.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Si les gens avaient le droit de sortir sans justificatif aprs 18h ils ne couraient pas tous boire l'apro, sans respecter le protocole.


Je te signale que les images dont je parlais, datent d'avant le couvre feu gnralis  18h !




> Il est possible de boire l'apro en respectant les rgles d'hygine et de distanciation sociale.


Mais ce n'tait pas forcment le cas, loin de l.




> Il est plus facile de se faire contaminer en allant faire ses courses ou en utilisant les transports en commun qu'en buvant l'apro.


a, c'est toi qui le dit. Tu as une preuve ? On sait que le virus circule, que tu es contaminant avant d'avoir des symptmes, et que mme tu peux ne pas avoir de symptmes et tre contaminant.
On sait que les meilleurs moyens de se prvenir est de porter un masque et/ou d'tre  bonne distance les uns des autres. Quand tu es coll  une autre personne en train de boire un verre, tu ne respectes aucune des deux rgles. Donc, tu prends un risque.
Et, au cas o tu dirais "oui, mais ils sont jeunes, et les jeunes sont peu atteint par le virus, je te rpondrais : Peu atteint, ne veut pas dire pas atteint. Et, est-ce que ces jeunes vont ctoyer des personnes plus vulnrables dans les ~7 jours qui suivent ? T'en sais rien. Donc, on applique le principe de prcaution, et on vite les contacts. C'est pas plus difficile que a. Mais, non, ces jeunes c**s prfrent leur libert, leur droit de se comporter comme ils veulent. Et on se plaint que le gouvernement nous infantilise ? Ben, dsol, mais il y a de quoi !




> Il n'y a pas des masses de pays qui utilisent le systme des attestations. Il y a peut-tre l'Italie, la Grce et l'Espagne.
> Mais a va, ce n'est pas trs contraignant, surtout qu'on peut gnrer un PDF en remplissant un formulaire en ligne.


Va en Espagne, particulirement  Barcelone en ce moment ! Tu vas vite dchanter.

----------


## ONTAYG

A propos des jeunes, il semble que le variant Anglais touche une proportion plus importante de jeunes, la moyenne d'ge des contamins  baisser en GB.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Je te signale que les images dont je parlais, datent d'avant le couvre feu gnralis  18h !


Le couvre feu  dmarr il y a longtemps et la situation ne va pas mieux. (je crois que le couvre feu a commenc le 23 octobre dans certains dpartements)




> a, c'est toi qui le dit. Tu as une preuve ?


Des dizaines, voir des centaines de gens touchent les mmes barres en mtal dans les grandes surfaces et les transports en commun.
On sait que le virus peut se transmettre de cette faon. T'es plus serr dans les transports en commun qu' l'apro.




> Quand tu es coll  une autre personne en train de boire un verre, tu ne respectes aucune des deux rgles.


 aucun moment t'es coll.
Dj je crois qu'il y a une rgle qui dit qu'il ne peut pas y avoir plus de 6 personnes dans la mme maison.

 moins que tu sois dans un appartement d'tudiant de 9m (auquel cas vaux mieux boire l'apro dans le couloir), tu peux laisser de l'espace entre les gens.
Il y a aussi moyen d'aller dehors et l il y a encore plus de place et moins de risque. Par contre il ne faut peut-tre pas proposer de pistaches ou de noix de cajou, des fois que le virus puisse survivre sur le bol, mais il y a peut-tre moyen de proposer des morceaux de comt et de saucisson  prendre avec un cure dent personnel.

====
Bon de toute faon, a ne sert  rien de discuter, on va probablement tre confin pendant tout 2021.

----------


## tanaka59

Bonjour, 




> C'est pas plus difficile que a. Mais, non, ces jeunes c**s prfrent leur libert, leur droit de se comporter comme ils veulent. Et on se plaint que le gouvernement nous infantilise ? Ben, dsol, mais il y a de quoi !
> 
> Va en Espagne, particulirement  Barcelone en ce moment ! Tu vas vite dchanter.


Dans les "c**s" comme tu dis il y a aussi ceux qui veulent travailler et ne sont pas tudiant ! Des CDDistes, des intrimaires, des travailleurs prcaires ... pour qui certains n'ont pas de travail ou l'on perdu. Se retrouvent en quelques sortes "assigns  rsidences" car dsuvrs ! Joli conception du monde ...

Arrter de penser que tout ceux qui ont entre 20 et 30 sont tudiants et aiment faire la fte. 

La personne qui a entre 20 et 30 ans, qui vit seul , sans enfant et se retrouve au chmage ou l'est dj ... est doublement voir triplement pnalis : sans emploi, sans lien social , sans possibilit de sortir. Comme "couper du monde", l'effet psychologique et mental est violent. 

Ne parlons pas des adultes de 30/40/50 vivant seul ... c'est mme encore pire . Les invisibles du systme car considrs comme actif .

La on a un vivier de personnes avec des troubles mentales qui explosent ... C'est plus facile de taper dessus ... curant de ta part .

Ta peut tre des nerfs transmutants ou daliens, le commun des mortels non ...

Il n'y a pas que la sant physique , il y aussi tous les a ct comme la sant mentale des gens ... C'est vraiment malhonnte de ta part de botter en touche ce sujet. Do lexaspration et la colre des gens de toujours plus de mesures restrictives et oppressantes. A un moment tu as un rejets massif et en bloc naturel quoi que tu veuilles faire. 

Comme le disait fredoche on en vient  prendre ces personnes pour des criminels . Lamentable :/

----------


## MABROUKI

> Le couvre feu  dmarr il y a longtemps et la situation ne va pas mieux. (je crois que le couvre feu a commenc le 23 octobre dans certains dpartements)
> 
> 
> Des dizaines, voir des centaines de gens touchent les mmes barres en mtal dans les grandes surfaces et les transports en commun.
> On sait que le virus peut se transmettre de cette faon. T'es plus serr dans les transports en commun qu' l'apro.
> 
> 
>  aucun moment t'es coll.
> Dj je crois qu'il y a une rgle qui dit qu'il ne peut pas y avoir plus de 6 personnes dans la mme maison.


Le couvre feu  est plus  supportable  qu'un confinement.
Le  confinement  est une Assignation  Rsidence  dguise  ,disons-le  haut et fort,
Le  couvre feu ,lui ,est  une Assignation  Rsidence   limite  dans le temps.
Nanmoins  le  couvre-feu  devrait tre cibl  gographiquement par dpartement  et par population soumise au couvre-feu,  avec en sus des horaires  cibles suivant  l'tat local de l'pidmie.

Chez moi comme chez vous ,le  seul indicateur pertinent retenu  pour apprcier la virulence  epedemiologique est un indicateur classique: c'est le nombre de patients admis au niveau des hpitaux dpartementaux  .Les tests  c'est  du bidon , du vol commercial , car ils sont ponctuels dans le temps, et peuvent donner des rsultats diffrents pour une mme personne  s'ils sont faits   des intervalles  de temps espacs
L'idal  mais  c'est absurde et impossible ,tester  instantanment toute la population le jour J  l'heure Z   ,8 heures avant le lever du Soleil  Aix La Chapelle (ca me rappelle les ordres de l'O.K.W signs par Hitler pour  dclencher ses agressions)
Il en ainsi du  couvre feu  chez  moi, du moins  l'chelon dpartemental, nous  avions et  avons des dpartements ou l'on peut circuler librement, d'autres avec des horaires de 5 heures    21 heures, d'autres  avec des  horaires plus restrictifs (de 7 heures  20 heures).
Si  vous changer  de dpartement  vous vous conformer aux horaires  dicts localement, et vous devez montrer une attestation(dlivre simplement par l'autorit de police locale ou gendarmerie) ou une carte professionnelle  pour les personnels relevant des activits de service public(mdecin, pharmacien, infirmier, commerants , entreprises).
Les  transports collectifs  sont un  vecteur de propagation  formidables comme les  processions religieuses au Moyen Age,et  ont t   suspendus chez moi ,depuis le 15 mars jusqu'  dcembre (9 mois longs mois)  ou ils  ont t  autoriss  (avec restriction  50 % pour les avions, les trains, les bus )
Les  sanctions  aux infractions : les autorits  de police  et gendarmerie ,ne vous infligeront pas d'amende ,mais vous refouleront en cas de non respect  des rglements de police interdpartementaux.
Dans le mme  dpartement ,l'infraction peut exposer son auteur  une amende ,voire un retrait de permis en cas  de rcidive pour les conducteurs.
Toutes ces  mesures  de police  sont dictes par  le  Prefectorum Urbanus.
A l'chelle  nationale  les arrivants  sont soumis   des tests et  mis  en quarantaine pour  14 jours.
Les  sorties  du territoire  sont prohibes, meme pour le  personnel politique.Un  stalag  flag !!!

----------


## Ryu2000

> Des CDDistes, des intrimaires, des travailleurs prcaires ...


C'est mort pour eux, ils ne retrouveront pas de boulot avant trs longtemps.
L'conomie ne repartira qu'aprs un krach majeur, le monde va passer des annes difficile  cause de la crise conomique (qui a t caus par les excs de la finance, les magouilles des grosses banques et des banques centrales, etc.)
L'tat et les entreprises s'endettent  une vitesse folle, ni l'tat ni les entreprises ne pourront rembourser, il va y avoir des faillites de tous les cts.

Les filles et les garons qui ont eu leur master en 2020, doivent en chier pour trouver du boulot. Il ne doit pas y avoir beaucoup d'industries qui recrutent.




> certains n'ont pas de travail ou l'on perdu.


Au moins ils ont des aides sociales, dans certains pays elles sont moins dveloppes.
Il faut survivre pendant quelque annes, essayez de ne pas vous suicider, et a devrait passer. (ayez un peu de patiente, si a se trouve ds 2031 on commencera  retrouver un peu de libert)
C'est pas si difficile que a, nous ne sommes pas en guerre, personne n'essaie de nous tuer, il n'y a pas de famine, pas de pnurie de mdicament, pas de coupure de courant, il faut relativiser. On va devenir obse, dpressif et on va dvelopper des problmes de curs  cause des restrictions, mais a pourrai tre pire. (et a nous entraine au cas o un jour un virus vraiment dangereux apparaitrait)




> Il n'y a pas que la sant physique , il y aussi tous les a ct comme la sant mentale des gens ...


Sur le long terme il est probable que les restrictions fassent plus de morts que le virus. Ce n'est qu'un nouveau rhume, il faut arrter d'avoir peur Malheureusement on va subir des restrictions pendant encore longtemps.

Il y a des restrictions qui ont du sens :
Face au variant britannique du Covid-19, la Belgique interdit les voyages  ltranger  ses citoyens



> Cette interdiction est valable jusquau 1er mars. Seuls les sjours jugs  essentiels  restent autoriss (dcs dun proche, soins mdicaux, coparentalit, ncessits professionnelles impratives).





> Le couvre feu  est plus  supportable  qu'un confinement.


a dpend, quand c'tait le confinement tu pouvais te promener autour de chez toi bien aprs 18h. Tu pouvais mme faire des courses aprs 18h.
Le truc cool avec le couvre feu, c'est qu'avant 18h tu peux te promener comme tu veux, sans attestation.

====
En fait l'article de France Info et le reportage de France 2 taient mensongers, le masque n'est toujours pas obligatoire en Sude !
Swedish Public Health Agency: Wear medical masks on public transport, not cloth masks



> As some countries across Europe tighten up their requirements for face masks, *the Swedish Public Health Agency does not currently recommend masks outside rush hour on public transport*  but says that when you do wear a mask, a medical mask is better than a cloth one.


Coronavirus: What are the rules for restaurants, bars and cafes in Sweden now?

----------


## Ryu2000

Je dteste ce type de sondage :
Un sondage donne Marine Le Pen devant Emmanuel Macron au premier tour de la prsidentielle



> Rassemblement national : 26  27%
> La Rpublique : 23  24%
> Xavier Bertrand : 16%
> Valrie Pcresse : 14%
> Anne Hidalgo : 6 ou 7%
> Arnaud Montebourg : 5%
> Yannick Jadot : 7 ou 8%
> Jean-Luc Mlenchon : 10 ou 11%


Ce serait une catastrophe que Macron reste au pouvoir 5 ans de plus (cela dit ce serait encore pire si c'tait Yannick Jadot ou Anne Hidalgo).
En 2022 il faudra peut-tre voter par correspondance. Vu que le gouvernement tient  imposer les restrictions les plus dures, pendant le plus longtemps possible.

----------


## tanaka59

Bonjour, 




> Je dteste ce type de sondage :
> Un sondage donne Marine Le Pen devant Emmanuel Macron au premier tour de la prsidentielle
> 
> Ce serait une catastrophe que Macron reste au pouvoir 5 ans de plus (cela dit ce serait encore pire si c'tait Yannick Jadot ou Anne Hidalgo).
> En 2022 il faudra peut-tre voter par correspondance. Vu que le gouvernement tient  imposer les restrictions les plus dures, pendant le plus longtemps possible.


C'est pas parce qu'un sondage dit que quelques chose sera vrai que cela en fera une vrit ... 

En 2022 , je ne vois ni Macron, ni Lepen ...

----------


## Ryu2000

> En 2022 , je ne vois ni Macron, ni Lepen ...


Certes, mais l'ide pntre les esprits. Psychologiquement les Franais sont prt  voir arriver un second tour Macron VS Marine.
Je suis persuad que les sondages influent. Il y a plein d'lecteurs qui ne considrent que les gros favoris.

Mais a ferait plaisir que ni Macron, ni Marine soit au second tour, j'adore quand les sondages se trompent.
Ce n'est pas moi qui risque de voter pour eux au premier tour.

----------


## el_slapper

> C'est pas parce qu'un sondage dit que quelques chose sera vrai que cela en fera une vrit ... 
> 
> En 2022 , je ne vois ni Macron, ni Lepen ...


Je n'ai aucune ide de ce qui va se passer en 2022, mais bon, si on regarde les sondages loin avant la prsidentielle, on aurait eu Balladur, Jospin, Sarkozy, DSK, et Fillon. 20% de coups au but, c'est faible. Et encore, on tait dans des situations plus lisibles que la crise sanitaire actuelle. Je ne vais pas m'amuser  donner des pronostics.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Balladur, Jospin, Sarkozy, DSK, et Fillon.


Ben dis-donc. a en fait 4 sur 5 qui ont ou ont eu des gros dmls avec la justice, a !  ::aie::

----------


## ABCIWEB

> Je dteste ce type de sondage


Et bien justement c'est pas la peine de nous bassiner avec, d'autant plus que a ne sert qu' manipuler l'opinion. Dans le dernier sondage que tu nous a donn il y avait 17% d'cart entre deux instituts de sondage qui posaient la mme question, c'est bien la preuve qu'ils peuvent raconter n'importe quoi.




> Certes, mais l'ide pntre les esprits. Psychologiquement les Franais sont prt  voir arriver un second tour Macron VS Marine.


Tu tiens a d'o ? Toi qui nous bassine avec les sondages, j'ai justement entendu  la radio qu'un sondage disait que plus de 70% des franais ne souhaitaient pas un second tout Macron - Lepen. Aprs il est vrai que cela fait droite fasciste contre droite nationaliste, et comme tu dis c'est un choix catastrophique dans tous les cas.

----------


## fredoche

> Le papier a une valeur officielle, ton contrat de travail tu l'as fait  l'oral ?
> 
> 
> 
> Super, donc tu es civilement responsable de respecter les rgles du confinement, donc de signer ton attestation


Tu sais, l je bosse dans un pays o visiblement la parole a du sens. En tout cas mon contrat est conforme  la parole qui fut donne plus de 2 mois auparavant juste avant le 1er confinement.
Et je viens d'une culture o la parole avait du sens. Mais c'est sur que la France d'aujourd'hui, la parole ne vaut rien. T'as des menteurs et des parjures  tous les tages et surtout au sommet. Alors bon comment ne pas exiger de chacun de coucher sa parole sur papier puisque plus personne n'a de parole dans ce pays.

Mais je te souhaite de bouffer beaucoup de papier. Cette paperasserie de merde qui fait crouler la France sous sa bureaucratie de merde.

Va trainer dans des hpitaux, regarde tous ces quartiers et btiments administratifs dans les prfectures de chaque dpartement, et tu seras heureux de voir ce  quoi il sert ton papier. A torcher des armes de scribouillards fonctionnaires ronds-de-cuir.

T'as pas d'infirmires dans les hpitaux, t'as pas assez de mdecins, mais des armes d'administratifs a oui. Mais bon t'as raison, on sent que tu situes bien les vrais problmes. D'ailleurs c'est aussi devenu un boulot de flic, contrler des papiers, du papier. Et se planquer quand les vrais bandits sont de sortie.

----------


## fredoche

> Ben pourquoi avoir un passeport ? une carte d'identit ? un permis de conduire ? une carte bancaire ? ...
> 
> C'est vrai quoi. Je vais dans un magasin, je prends ce que je veux, et je donne ma parole que je vais payer. 
> 
> T'es sr que a va marcher comme truc ?


Putain mais vous avez conscience que mme dans les autres pays qui confinent, on ne fait pas d'auto-attestation comme a ?

Comment vous pouvez comparer des trucs incomparables ?

Tous ces papiers dont tu parles tu ne les auto-dlivres pas. C'est exactement le principe des PKI et de tout systme d'authentification, ce sont des tiers qui te dlivrent ces "papiers" et sont les garants de ton identit. Dans les architectures PKI, ce sont les tiers de confiance, les autorits racines.

Sinon c'est un certificat auto-sign, et dans le monde de l'internet qui n'est pas compltement schtarb a ne vaut rien.

Un  passeport, une carte d'identit, un permis de conduire, c'est l'tat et ses reprsentants qui te les dlivrent, aprs vrifications, et en engageant sa responsabilit, sa propre autorit. Ensuite se mettent en place des rseaux de confiance mutuelle entre tats.
Et ta carte bancaire, elle passe par tout un process de vrification,  commencer par le numro lui-mme qui rpond  des sommes de controle

Mais l on parle de formulaires pour auto-attester qu'on va chercher son gosse  l'cole ou acheter de quoi bouffer. Si on veut mentir c'est kifkif. Qui peut vrifier si t'as pas un cageot de lgumes dans le coffre ? Pourquoi t'irais pas te siffler l'apro justement ?

Et puis cet histoire d'apro dsol... Les bars sont ferms depuis quand en France ? depuis le 29 octobre 2020... Le 1er couvre-feu  18h ? 1er janvier 2021 ? Gnralis 2 semaines aprs...
Vachement cohrent avec ton histoire de terrasse hein...

Vous allez finir cingls les mecs l. Il n'y a plus de lucidit. Vous tes cuits comme des bonnes grenouilles, les froggies

----------


## fredoche

> ====
> En fait l'article de France Info et le reportage de France 2 taient mensongers, le masque n'est toujours pas obligatoire en Sude !
> Swedish Public Health Agency: Wear medical masks on public transport, not cloth masks
> 
> 
> Coronavirus: What are the rules for restaurants, bars and cafes in Sweden now?


Ah bah tu vois pourtant c'est *France*2 et *France* Info qui l'ont crit noir sur blanc, donc a ne peut pas tre des mensonges puisqu'ils les ont crits n'est-ce pas ?... pfff...
Ils les ont signs ces papiers, publis sur leur site, adoubs de leur autorit de svices publiques finances par nos impts.

Dites amen les gars, allez-y pour les pouces rouges, a vous vitera de rflchir

----------


## tanaka59

Bonjour, 




> Tu sais, l je bosse dans un pays o visiblement la parole a du sens. En tout cas mon contrat est conforme  la parole qui fut donne plus de 2 mois auparavant juste avant le 1er confinement.
> Et je viens d'une culture o la parole avait du sens. Mais c'est sur que la France d'aujourd'hui, la parole ne vaut rien. T'as des menteurs et des parjures  tous les tages et surtout au sommet. Alors bon comment ne pas exiger de chacun de coucher sa parole sur papier puisque plus personne n'a de parole dans ce pays.
> 
> Mais je te souhaite de bouffer beaucoup de papier. Cette paperasserie de merde qui fait crouler la France sous sa bureaucratie de merde.
> 
> Va trainer dans des hpitaux, regarde tous ces quartiers et btiments administratifs dans les prfectures de chaque dpartement, et tu seras heureux de voir ce  quoi il sert ton papier. A torcher des armes de scribouillards fonctionnaires ronds-de-cuir.
> 
> T'as pas d'infirmires dans les hpitaux, t'as pas assez de mdecins, mais des armes d'administratifs a oui. Mais bon t'as raison, on sent que tu situes bien les vrais problmes. D'ailleurs c'est aussi devenu un boulot de flic, contrler des papiers, du papier. Et se planquer quand les vrais bandits sont de sortie.





> Ah bah tu vois pourtant c'est *France*2 et *France* Info qui l'ont crit noir sur blanc, donc a ne peut pas tre des mensonges puisqu'ils les ont crits n'est-ce pas ?... pfff...
> Ils les ont signs ces papiers, publis sur leur site, adoubs de leur autorit de svices publiques finances par nos impts.
> 
> Dites amen les gars, allez-y pour les pouces rouges, a vous vitera de rflchir





> Putain mais vous avez conscience que mme dans les autres pays qui confinent, on ne fait pas d'auto-attestation comme a ?
> 
> Comment vous pouvez comparer des trucs incomparables ?
> 
> Tous ces papiers dont tu parles tu ne les auto-dlivres pas. C'est exactement le principe des PKI et de tout systme d'authentification, ce sont des tiers qui te dlivrent ces "papiers" et sont les garants de ton identit. Dans les architectures PKI, ce sont les tiers de confiance, les autorits racines.
> 
> Sinon c'est un certificat auto-sign, et dans le monde de l'internet qui n'est pas compltement schtarb a ne vaut rien.
> 
> Un  passeport, une carte d'identit, un permis de conduire, c'est l'tat et ses reprsentants qui te les dlivrent, aprs vrifications, et en engageant sa responsabilit, sa propre autorit. Ensuite se mettent en place des rseaux de confiance mutuelle entre tats.
> ...


En France il y a bien un problme de "suradministration" ... Cela rejoint le dbat sur la "folie bureaucratique" qu'on a dj eu : https://www.developpez.net/forums/d2...-voyez-choses/ .

Pour prouver que l'on travaille ou qu'on tudie ,il existe dj : le contrat de travail , la carte professionnel, l'extrait de kbis, un ordre de mission pour un prestataire,  le certificat d'tude, la carte d'tudiant, convention de stage ... Comme le droit juridique le stipule certificat/contrat/convention = permet de certifier / conventionner / contractualiser . Idem pour prouver ou l'on habite = un bail , un acte notari, une preuve de recensement mairie/htel de ville , un facture d'eau/nergie/telecom ... Lors d'un contrl si un policier conteste les documents fournis, il est en faute ...

Puisque la France est "suradministr" , on en est venu  faire les "attestations" ... La on touche vraiment le fond . On se croirait lorsqu'on doit constituer un dossier administratif ou en plus des documents officiels , une "attestation" duplicata pour chaque lment, qui peut tre compltement bidonne au passage ...  C'est d'un risible sans nom ... L'attestation employeur est d'ailleurs un exemple flagrant de ce qui est totalement inutile ... Le problme de fond qui en rsulte et surtout un manque cruelle de bonne gestion, manque de contrle , manque de process de vrification et validation pour s'assurer qu'on existe bien aux yeux de ladministration. 

En Belgique ou en Allemagne par exemple , un habitant est tenu de s'enregistrer auprs de la mairie pour l'informer de sa prsence. Mme  titre provisoire, comme un proche qu'on hberge, un tudiant en location, un professionnel en mission temporaire . On lui remet une carte de rsident, mme  titre provisoire. Cela permet en cas de problme de ne pas laisser entrer/sortir n'importe dans un primtre d'une ville. Qui est de tracer qui habite ou . L'ide est de faciliter le travail de contrle par la police . Vous montrez le passe et hop , c'est bon. En France non il faut montrer une tonne de papier , donc une attestation en plus d'autre document , qui peut tre douteuse car complte par vous mme ... D'ou des lourdeurs dans les contrles.

Rien d'tonnant que la France a un problme avec son administration qui est d'une lourdeur sans nom dans la realisation des taches. 

Si depuis 30/40 ans ladministration franais avait plus de contrle et de traabilit, on en serait pas l. Durant le premier confinement par exemple, des tudiants et travailleurs en prestations ont eu toutes les peines du monde  dmontrer qu'ils taient prsents pour le travail ou tudes ... Forcement  plus de 500 km de chez vous , sans carte de rsidant comment prouver que vous vous trouvez dans le dpartement pour la raison indique ? D'autant que votre carte d'identit stipule une autre adresse . On peut ne pas vous croire et vous verbaliser ... Comme le fait d'habiter chez un oncle/tante/proche ... aucun moyen lgal de le prouver ...




> Le papier a une valeur officielle, ton contrat de travail tu l'as fait  l'oral ?
> 
> Super, donc tu es civilement responsable de respecter les rgles du confinement, donc de signer ton attestation


ventuellement un dplacement pour motif imprieux ou aller faire des courses peut poser problme sans justificatif si l'on si rend ... 

En France on ne sait pas faire simple. On surnormalise, on suradministre , par contre on ne vrifie pas via l'attribution de titre/certificat ... Do des situations totalement absurdes et des tonnes de papiers grs inutilement. 

---

Pour montrer l'absurdit des attestations, il n'y a qu'a voir le reportage de M6 sur les retraites ... Aillant travaill en CPAM et dtection de la fraude, je ne peux que confirmer l'ampleur du phnomne. L'administration se base sur des "attestations de vie", sans contrles physique. Des milliers d'euros de retraites et de prestations sont ainsi verses  des "personnes fantmes" ... Quand la fraude est djou il est trop tard et impossible de rcuprer l'argent,. Car bien souvent  l'tranger. Donc les attestations papiers confinement/couvre feu me font bien marrer sur le srieux des contrles et remplissages.

Allgrement financ  grand coup d'argent du contribuable et de cotisations. Le niveau d'amateurisme et de fraude est effarant voir inquitant !

----------


## daerlnaxe

Le couvre feu ne sert  rien, seul le stop n go fonctionne, c'est souple et il faut le coupler  du ravitaillement  domicile tout en laissant aux gens un dlai pour qu'ils puissent s'approvisionner normalement. Mettre une plateforme aussi pour un ravitaillement coordonn par l'tat pour les oublis etc, mais que a reste vraiment utilis pour des cas rares.

Coordonn  a mettre des check point pour Circonscrire d'avance par zones le territoires afin de pouvoir viter d'avoir un confinement gnral quand c'est assaini. L'ide du coup est d'appliquer un stop n go local  chaque fois, laisser tourner les zones qui ne sont pas contamines, tester les zones contamines pour dcloisonner petit  petit et a devrait se faire plus vite du coup sur de petits clusters. Les checkpoints on ne passe que pour des raisons professionnelles, des urgences familiales. Il fallait tre dbile pour laisser les gens contaminer d'un bout  l'autre de la France, on ne devrait pas bouger de +100km. Quand je dis professionnel, le ravitaillement par exemple... maintenant les commerciaux non. Tester  chaque fois les gens qui passent et d'attendre le rsultat avant qu'ils puissent passer.

Enfin tout a coupl  une politique efficace de restrictions aux frontires. Laisser les pays Europens qiu appliquent les mmes rgles ou plus dures, circuler mais juste avec un check point comme pour l'intrieur. Et de stopper net tout ce qui transite par les aroports, ou bien mettre une 14aine complte, et pas sur engagement de la parole. Donc rquisitionner les hotels locaux et y loger les gens sur le champ, donc en mme temps ne dlivrer des visas que sur mesure exceptionnelles. Les Franais non vaccins n'ont pas le droit de quitter le territoire par voie arienne. 

De l quand tu maitrises beaucoup mieux tu peux largir les zones. Totu en laissant le protocole tourner et rappliqu si a redmarre. La Chine a bloqu le virus en procdant par des circonscriptions de zones, pas de porteur = pas de virus. 

Le couvre feu va simplement taler la merde, tuer l'conomie  petit feu, c'est une mesure lche qui tire  la procrastination. On se dit qu' un moment une relle solution va se pointer, et on remet plus tard la relle gestion de l'pidmie. Mais combien de botes vont crever  ce rythme ? En comparaison un stop n go avec travail  domicile en tltravail, impacte beaucoup moins. Pour les gamins si les profs sont bien organiss et que tout est mis avant, a sera facilement grable. Le gouvernement  l'intention de masquer les dgts par l'endettement, et a satisfait les libraux pour deux raisons, d'abord a repose sur le mythe de l'endettement illimit qui ne serait pas grave.... Vaste concept fumeux qui masque en fait le principe de l'emprunt toxique. D'ailleurs rcemment, je crois que c'est le directeur du FMI qui s'est exprim, il est bien question de serrer la ceinture de la France. Un peu normal en fait... quand on n'est plus son propre patron on est  la merci des autres. Et tout a c'est en fait un collapse gant, un ffondrement des strates creuses par une ruine du pays... on a dlocalis en important de la main d'oeuvre peu qualifie, on se demande l'intrt. On a dlaiss le R&D. En change des dlocalisations nous n'avons pas dvelopp de la haute et trs haute comptence, cr et forg des boites avec de solides brevets, qu'on renouvelle, de sorte qu'on soit toujours  la pointe et qu'on reste matre de marchs. Enfin on a mis sur le secteur du tourisme... 
donc quand on veut avoir l'conomie d'un pays comme la Grce, on devient un pays comme la Grce. Tragiquement tout ce que j'ai critiqu, annonc, ne fait que se raliser. Franchement j'iamerai avoir tort...

Donc bon l le Covid ravit les Libraux, on va pouvoir crever le droit du travail, on va dlester sur les retraites en voyant des chenus tomber les uns aprs les autres. Pas besoin d'une thorie du complot, certains savent faire de la limonade quand la vie leur offre des citrons, rien de plus. La part que reprsente dans le budget le paiement des retraites est colossale, a plus la rforme des retraites qui tombera aprs a parce que la France ne pourra pas faire autrement, a va tre show time.


Bref gouverner c'est prvoir....

----------


## tanaka59

Bonsoir, 




> Le couvre feu ne sert  rien, seul le stop n go fonctionne, c'est souple et il faut le coupler  du ravitaillement  domicile tout en laissant aux gens un dlai pour qu'ils puissent s'approvisionner normalement. Mettre une plateforme aussi pour un ravitaillement coordonn par l'tat pour les oublis etc, mais que a reste vraiment utilis pour des cas rares.
> 
> Coordonn  a mettre des check point pour Circonscrire d'avance par zones le territoires afin de pouvoir viter d'avoir un confinement gnral quand c'est assaini. L'ide du coup est d'appliquer un stop n go local  chaque fois, laisser tourner les zones qui ne sont pas contamines, tester les zones contamines pour dcloisonner petit  petit et a devrait se faire plus vite du coup sur de petits clusters. Les checkpoints on ne passe que pour des raisons professionnelles, des urgences familiales. Il fallait tre dbile pour laisser les gens contaminer d'un bout  l'autre de la France, on ne devrait pas bouger de +100km. Quand je dis professionnel, le ravitaillement par exemple... maintenant les commerciaux non. Tester  chaque fois les gens qui passent et d'attendre le rsultat avant qu'ils puissent passer.
> 
> Enfin tout a coupl  une politique efficace de restrictions aux frontires. Laisser les pays Europens qiu appliquent les mmes rgles ou plus dures, circuler mais juste avec un check point comme pour l'intrieur. Et de stopper net tout ce qui transite par les aroports, ou bien mettre une 14aine complte, et pas sur engagement de la parole. Donc rquisitionner les hotels locaux et y loger les gens sur le champ, donc en mme temps ne dlivrer des visas que sur mesure exceptionnelles. Les Franais non vaccins n'ont pas le droit de quitter le territoire par voie arienne. 
> 
> De l quand tu maitrises beaucoup mieux tu peux largir les zones. Totu en laissant le protocole tourner et rappliqu si a redmarre. La Chine a bloqu le virus en procdant par des circonscriptions de zones, pas de porteur = pas de virus.


C'est ce que l'Italie et L'Espagne ont tent de faire en 2020 du ct de Barcelone et Milan ... Malheureusement l'urbanisme, la gographie, la topographie en Europe est en totale contradiction avec l'ide d'un "verrouillage de zone". A droite Bercelone, a gauche une ville voisine : https://www.google.com/maps/@41.3720...7i16384!8i8192 , 

La doxa europenne c'est "urbanisation anarchique et sans frontire". 

Va expliquer  une rue coupe en 2 entre 2 villes que le ct paire est en "quarantaine" , quand le ct oppos de l'autre ville peut fonctionner normalement ... Tu va t'attirer les foudres de la population qui va samuser  chercher des moyens pour contourner le check point ...

En Chine , en Russie, au USA , en Australie, la doxa de la fermeture administrative d'un axe de circulation est bien moins problmatique ... Plan en damier et interdiction de construire sur des limites administratives qui servent aussi gographiquement en cas de besoin ... En Chine on ne sait pas pos la question des rues  cheval ou des particularits administratives ...

Le comble en Europe revient  Baerle Hassen , enclave Belge au Pays Bas : https://www.google.com/maps/place/Ba...832!4d4.931736 , la Wallonie aussi est pas mal a sa frontire avec la France : https://www.google.com/maps/place/Ba...832!4d4.931736 , un ct Belge , un ct franais , comment qu'on fait pour fermer la rue entre 2 pays ?
Mtzenich : enclave allemande en Belgique : https://www.google.com/maps/place/M%...43!4d6.2185889
Llivia , enclave espagnol en France : https://www.google.com/maps/place/Ba...832!4d4.931736 , 
Campione d'italia en Suisse : https://www.google.com/maps/place/Ba...832!4d4.931736

Des incongruits frontalires jamais rgles car la population n'a jamais voulu dmnager ou alors  cause de querelles de clochers moyengeux  ...  ::lol:: 








Le couvre feu va simplement taler la merde, tuer l'conomie  petit feu, c'est une mesure lche qui tire  la procrastination. On se dit qu' un moment une relle solution va se pointer, et on remet plus tard la relle gestion de l'pidmie. Mais combien de botes vont crever  ce rythme ? En comparaison un stop n go avec travail  domicile en tltravail, impacte beaucoup moins. Pour les gamins si les profs sont bien organiss et que tout est mis avant, a sera facilement grable. Le gouvernement  l'intention de masquer les dgts par l'endettement, et a satisfait les libraux pour deux raisons, d'abord a repose sur le mythe de l'endettement illimit qui ne serait pas grave.... Vaste concept fumeux qui masque en fait le principe de l'emprunt toxique. D'ailleurs rcemment, je crois que c'est le directeur du FMI qui s'est exprim, il est bien question de serrer la ceinture de la France. Un peu normal en fait... quand on n'est plus son propre patron on est  la merci des autres. Et tout a c'est en fait un collapse gant, un ffondrement des strates creuses par une ruine du pays... on a dlocalis en important de la main d'oeuvre peu qualifie, on se demande l'intrt. On a dlaiss le R&D. En change des dlocalisations nous n'avons pas dvelopp de la haute et trs haute comptence, cr et forg des boites avec de solides brevets, qu'on renouvelle, de sorte qu'on soit toujours  la pointe et qu'on reste matre de marchs. Enfin on a mis sur le secteur du tourisme... 
donc quand on veut avoir l'conomie d'un pays comme la Grce, on devient un pays comme la Grce. Tragiquement tout ce que j'ai critiqu, annonc, ne fait que se raliser. Franchement j'iamerai avoir tort...

Donc bon l le Covid ravit les Libraux, on va pouvoir crever le droit du travail, on va dlester sur les retraites en voyant des chenus tomber les uns aprs les autres. Pas besoin d'une thorie du complot, certains savent faire de la limonade quand la vie leur offre des citrons, rien de plus. La part que reprsente dans le budget le paiement des retraites est colossale, a plus la rforme des retraites qui tombera aprs a parce que la France ne pourra pas faire autrement, a va tre show time.


Bref gouverner c'est prvoir....[/QUOTE]

----------


## fredoche

A un moment donn il va peut-tre falloir admettre que ces confinements, couvre-feu *ne marchent pas* et qu'ils vont simplement tuer l'conomie, et faire exploser la pauvret comme jamais dans nos pays.

Les informaticiens ce serait bien que vous vous rendiez compte qu'il y a peu de gens qui peuvent vraiment bosser en tl-travail. 

Et tout ce fric distribu  droite,  gauche, c'est votre fric, celui de vous en tant que salaris, et consommateurs. Parce que les grosses fortunes de ce pays, qui vont continuer  s'enrichir comme jamais, ne contribuent plus  rien ici.
Tous ces milliards: on aurait pu crer des hpitaux entiers depuis des annes, on a mme pas cr un lit de ranimation en France ces derniers mois

La Grande-Bretagne est cloisonne par zones depuis des mois, a change quoi ? C'est chez eux que a a explos, le nouveau variant est venu de chez eux
Rien ni personne n'a prouv que a a une quelconque influence sur cette pidmie. Mais faut surtout pas s'arrter, encore plus fort, toujours plus dur

Par contre laisser les mdecins faire leur boulot... non ? Personne n'y a pens ?

----------


## Lucio_

La Grande-Bretagne est cloisonne par "zones" depuis des semaines, parce que a a explos, pas l'inverse.

----------


## Darkzinus

> Par contre laisser les mdecins faire leur boulot... non ? Personne n'y a pens ?


C'est justement eux qui rclament  corps et  cris des mesures pour limiter la propagation du virus donc ils sont couts !

----------


## halaster08

> Par contre laisser les mdecins faire leur boulot... non ? Personne n'y a pens ?


Tout a fait d'accord, donc tu peux commencer pas couter les infectiologue qui recommandent le confinement.

----------


## Ryu2000

> donc tu peux commencer pas couter les infectiologue


Le consensus scientifique n'existe pas. Chaque mdecin est libre de penser ce qu'il veut. (il arrive que la majorit des mdecins se plantent)
Il y a plein d'infectiologues qui sont convaincus que certains confinement peuvent tre contre productif.
Des scientifiques lancent une ptition contre le confinement



> Les opposants au confinement ne sont pas tous conspirationnistes : des mdecins et des spcialistes de la sant publique amricains ont lanc cette semaine une ptition, la dclaration de Great Barrington, qui a t signe par 36 000 personnes, dont 3000 Canadiens.


Covid-19 : linfectiologue Odile Launay remet sur la table lide dun confinement cibl



> Si malgr le couvre-feu on continue  avoir une augmentation du nombre de cas et d'hospitalisations, trs probablement on va tre obligs de repasser par le confinement , appuie-t-elle, en s'interrogeant :  *Dans la mesure o les vaccins arrivent, est-ce que ce confinement ne pourrait pas tre propos aux gens les plus  risque, ceux qui vont tre trs vite vaccins ?*   a permettrait de maintenir une certaine vie conomique en particulier pour nos plus jeunes , justifie aussi la spcialiste.


Il est possible qu'une partie des infectiologues qui conseillent le gouvernement Sudois ne soient pas convaincus par l'efficacit du confinement dans le scnario actuel.

====
Emmanuel Macron hsite entre trois nuances de reconfinement
HAUSSE INQUITANTE DU TAUX DE FACTURES IMPAYES ENTRE LES ENTREPRISES
Covid-19 : plus de 50 % des entreprises du tourisme ont eu recours au prt garanti par lEtat

Au niveau des blagues 2021 commence fort :
Aprs le Covid: Macron veut tourner la page du monde libral
_Au Forum de Davos en mode virtuel, le prsident franais a dessin les contours d'un monde plus humain, plus cologiste, plus inclusif._
 ::ptdr::  ::ptdr::  ::ptdr::  ::ptdr::  ::ptdr::

----------


## MABROUKI

> Le consensus scientifique n'existe pas. Chaque mdecin est libre de penser ce qu'il veut. (il arrive que la majorit des mdecins se plantent)
> Il y a plein d'infectiologues qui sont convaincus que certains confinement peuvent tre contre productif.
> Des scientifiques lancent une ptition contre le confinement
> 
> 
> Covid-19 : linfectiologue Odile Launay remet sur la table lide dun confinement cibl
> 
> 
> Il est possible qu'une partie des infectiologues qui conseillent le gouvernement Sudois ne soient pas convaincus par l'efficacit du confinement dans le scnario actuel.
> ...


Pour le moment  le  consensus  est une vritable  cacophonie, chacun y va du sien.
Le confinement est  plutot  contre productif  si l'on croit l'epidemiologiste  francais Pr Raoult .
"ce n'est pas dans la rue  qu'on peut chopper un virus ,mais en famille ou dans un lieu confin" dit-il .
Et  je suis du meme avis.
entretien  sur Sud Radio :

----------


## David_g

Edit.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Pour le moment  le  consensus  est une vritable  cacophonie, chacun y va du sien.


Quand une nouvelle maladie apparait il ne peut pas y avoir de consensus, c'est normal que a parte dans tous les sens, mais certains vont avoir plus raison que d'autres.
Et le conseil "scientifique" va forcment avoir tort sur toute la ligne, vu qu'ils ont tous des conflits d'intrt avec l'industrie pharmaceutique, les membres de ce conseil sont corrompus jusqu' la moelle.
Si c'tait les seuls pourris du gouvernement a irait encore, malheureusement c'est loin d'tre le cas.

Enfin bref, on va laisser LREM nous confiner jusqu'en 2026 et on verra aprs.
Si vous avez des proches qui taient en attente d'une greffe, leur opration risquent d'tre pas mal retardes.
Il y aussi des retards de diagnostic, des gens auraient du apprendre qu'ils avaient un cancer et ils ne le savent toujours pas.
Les gens s'enfoncent dans le manque d'activit physique et la dpression. En restant confin notre sant se dgrade rapidement.

===
Roselyne Bachelot veut attaquer France Soir (surement  cause de l'histoire de Francis Lalane) :



> https://twitter.com/R_Bachelot/statu...93370490728451
> Jai demand que soit rexamin le certificat dIPG (information politique et gnrale) dlivr au service de presse en ligne #Francesoir, dont le terme est en principe septembre 2022, afin de vrifier ds maintenant que ses conditions doctroi sont bien toujours respectes.


Mais aujourd'hui j'ai vu des choses qui m'ont fait plaisir :
Ambiance festive  la manifestation contre la loi scurit globale  Rouen
Gros renfort des teufeurs contre la loi Scurit globale  Caen
La manifestation contre la loi de scurit globale tourne un peu  la rave party  Poitiers
VIDO. Plus de 1 000 personnes  Nantes, surtout des teufeurs, contre la loi de scurit globale
Loi scurit globale : la revanche des teufeurs
J'aime bien a rappelle les annes 1980/1990.

====
Et sinon il parait que le canard enchain dit que le nombre de lits de ranimation en Ile-de-France est pass de 2.500 en mars 2020  1700 aujourd'hui. :



> https://twitter.com/GaelGiraud_CNRS/...67850338058241 
> Je me demandais pourquoi le gouvernement n'a pas profit de l'accalmie de l't et d'une partie de l'automne pour augmenter la capacit d'accueil en lits de ra. Aprs tout, puisque nous ne dpistons pas de manire systmatique. Mais c'tait la mauvaise question... 
> Le @canardenchaine  nous apprend que le nombre de lits de ra en Ile-de-France est pass de 2.500 en mars 2020  ... 1700 aujourd'hui. La bonne question est donc : pourquoi le gouvernement a-t-il dlibrment laiss le nombre de lits diminuer ?

----------


## fredoche

> La bonne question est donc : pourquoi le gouvernement a-t-il dlibrment laiss le nombre de lits diminuer ?


_dlibrment laiss_ : ce serait un processus naturel, comme une dcrue, une chute de cheveux, ou des feuilles d'un arbre, on pourrait utiliser le verbe "laisser". 
Sauf que c'est activement organis, c'est administr, puisque c'est leur principale et mme unique comptence : Donc on devrait crire "*pourquoi le gouvernement a-t-il dlibrment organis la diminution du nombre de lits ?*"

Je devrais leur laisser le bnfice du doute, je n'en ai mme plus envie.

Macron et sa clique sont certainement les pires enflures et les plus cyniques que nous pouvions mettre au pouvoir. Et nous l'avons fait. Le 2e tour de 2017, rtrospectivement c'tait vraiment choisir entre la peste et le cholra, et  cela vient s'ajouter la covid-19

----------


## ddoumeche

> A un moment donn il va peut-tre falloir admettre que ces confinements, couvre-feu *ne marchent pas* et qu'ils vont simplement tuer l'conomie, et faire exploser la pauvret comme jamais dans nos pays.


Je crois que c'est que disait daerlnaxe, et l'universit de Stanford.. que le confinement et le couvre feu n'ont pas d'effet ... pas plus que de culpabiliser les franais sur le respect des gestes barrires. La culpabilisation n'a jamais eu d'effet prventif sur les maladies, pas plus aujourd'hui que lors de la peste noire.




> Par contre laisser les mdecins faire leur boulot... non ? Personne n'y a pens ?


Dans les pays socialistes, ce ne sont pas les mdecins qui soignent mais le parti. Et les bureaucrates qui apposent les mains comme Saint Louis. Qu'est-ce qu'un mdecin peut connaitre  la mdecine par rapport  un bureaucrate, ou un journaliste ou un apparatchik ou un membre du Haut Conseil du Machin nomm par copinage ?

----------


## tanaka59

Bonsoir, 

Le black out guette en Europe : https://www.lefigaro.fr/conjoncture/...-noir-20210131, pas la Faute  Barbara Pompili  :;): .

----------


## foetus

1 article 20 minutes  Coronavirus  Toulouse : Le couvre-feu  18 heures est loin d'avoir eu leffet escompt dans lagglomration

En gros  ::mrgreen::   Toulouse on observe 2 choses. Concernant les hospitalisations,
1 lgre hausse pendant les vacances de Nol. Mais trs en de de l'Apocalypse annonce1 hausse constante depuis le 10 - 14 janvier (*)

* -> et cette hausse est difficile  expliquer  ::koi::  ? Elle ne semble pas tre cause par le variant anglais d'aprs les recherches/ tests.
D'o 1 supposition : le couvre-feu  18 heures qui oblige les gens  s'agglutiner dans certains endroits (notamment les commerces)

Merci le gouvernement  ::ccool::  ... mais dans 1 autre sens je suis assez content : pas de confinement.
Et on le voit bien, le gouvernement a le derrire entre 2 chaises : entre les "bons" chiffres (sauf la monte du variant anglais sans que jamais les mdias nous disent si concrtement il y a + d'hospitalisations) et en Europe, sauf les meutes sauf 1 relchement (Espagne/ Italie) sauf 1 tour de vis (Portugal/ Allemagne/ Angleterre)


Et d'ailleurs, j'ai vu sur 20 minutes  ::whistle:: , que 1 explication de la flambe COVID au Portugal serait (<- conditionnel) cause par la fermeture des stations de skis, parce que les vacanciers se seraient rabattus sur le Portugal  ::aie::   ::aie:: 





> Et sinon il parait que le canard enchain dit que le nombre de lits de ranimation en Ile-de-France est pass de 2.500 en mars 2020  1700 aujourd'hui. :


C'est normal  ::mrgreen:: 
J'en avais dj parl en dcembre 2020.

Il faut vrifier mes dires, mais en gros,  Paris/ en le-de-France, il y a en cours 1 projet de restructuration des hpitaux, avec la construction d'1 hpital moderne. Mais
l'hpital Bichat va fermerl'hpital Hotel-Dieu a ferm des services (urgences). D'ailleurs O. Vran y tait en visite le 4 janvier 2021srement d'autres choses

Donc, malgr le coronavirus, le projet suit son cours  ::zoubi::

----------


## Ryu2000

> D'o 1 supposition : le couvre-feu  18 heures qui oblige les gens  s'agglutiner dans certains endroits (notamment les commerces)


Il y a des spcialistes qui pensent que le confinement fait circuler le virus au sein des foyers. Un jeune peut avoir la maladie sans le savoir et contaminer toute sa famille.
Il parait que le confinement retarde les diagnostics.






> mais dans 1 autre sens je suis assez content : pas de confinement.


Pour le moment. Mais il est probable qu'un de c4 Macron prenne la parole et annonce le troisime confinement.




> Donc, malgr le coronavirus, le projet suit son cours


a fait un longtemps que le projet de destruction des services publics a commenc.
Est-ce qu'il existe des cliniques et des hpitaux privs qui ont plein de lits de ranimation pour accueillir les riches ?

Covid-19 : le gouvernement mise sur les contrles pour viter le reconfinement
Coronavirus : Les remontes mcaniques resteront fermes en fvrier, annonce Matignon
Covid-19. Pourra-t-on partir en vacances en fvrier ? Ce que lon sait, ce que lon ignore

----------


## tanaka59

Bonjour, 

Situation des "on ne peut plus absurde" : https://www.valeursactuelles.com/soc...justice-127894

Une propritaire d'un appartement mis en location. Cet appartement se retrouve squatt. Cette mme personne vie dans un autre bien immobilier qu'elle loue. Hors le fruit des lois impays ne lui permet plus de payer les loyers du logement qu'elle loue elle mme ...

Rsultat le squatteur est protger par le DAL (car avec enfant + priode hivernal), la propritaire lgitime se retrouve ... expulsable !

Cette histoire est d'une absurdit sans nom !  :8O:

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Bonjour, 
> 
> Situation des "on ne peut plus absurde" : https://www.valeursactuelles.com/soc...justice-127894
> 
> Une propritaire d'un appartement mis en location. Cet appartement se retrouve squatt. Cette mme personne vie dans un autre bien immobilier qu'elle loue. Hors le fruit des lois impays ne lui permet plus de payer les loyers du logement qu'elle loue elle mme ...
> 
> Rsultat le squatteur est protger par le DAL (car avec enfant + priode hivernal), la propritaire lgitime se retrouve ... expulsable !
> 
> Cette histoire est d'une absurdit sans nom !


Heu, elle n'est pas plus expulsable que son mauvais locataire puisqu'on est en priode hivernale. Il lui reste donc quelques mois pour faire le ncessaire et virer son locataire indsirable. Ce qui se fait avec un huissier !

----------


## Ryu2000

> Heu, elle n'est pas plus expulsable que son mauvais locataire puisqu'on est en priode hivernale.


Ouais et a a t prolong :
Expulsions locatives : La fin de la trve hivernale est reporte au 1er juin




> Il lui reste donc quelques mois pour faire le ncessaire et virer son locataire indsirable.


La squatteuse a t condamne par une ordonnance du juge, mais le prfet de police refuse dexcuter la sanction, parce qu'elle a un bb et il y a une histoire de loi Dalo.
Si a se trouve elle est au RSA, donc elle va avoir du mal  trouver une solution de relogement viable  Paris.

----------


## ABCIWEB

Bonjour,

Pire que le coronavirus, ce documentaire de Arte (visible jusqu'au 8 fvrier) montre les dgts des spculateurs sur les denres alimentaires, les matires premires, qui ont provoqu le printemps Arabe, la dstabilisation d'une grande partie du nord de l'Afrique, du Moyen-Orient et au final l'migration, puis la monte du nationalisme etc.. C'est une histoire trs loigne de celle dont on a conscience quand on coute les informations qui ne nous prsentent que les consquences politiques en accusant tel ou tel dictateur mais sans remonter aux causes initiales. L'effet papillon des spculateurs est trs bien montr dans ce documentaire.

L'origine de ce dsastre spculatif qui fait artificiellement monter le prix des matires premires (bl,  ptrole etc.), ou les fait s'effondrer quand elles perdent leur intrt spculatif, n'est pas si loign puisque c'est en 2000 que le gouvernement amricain a drglement la spculation sur ces marchs qui auparavant tait limite (11'15" dans l'mission). De nombreux scientifiques, conomistes, spculateurs apportent leur tmoignage dans ce documentaire qui nous prsente l'histoire rcente sous un autre angle. A voir. Pour dire que mme sans le covid, les crises de tout ordre vont se succder tant qu'on ne rglementera pas de nouveau ces spculations, d'autant plus avec la crise climatique qui rend les rcoltes alatoires.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Arte


Cool je vais regarder a, merci.
J'aime bien tout ce qui critique les financiers, aprs tout c'est  cause d'eux si le monde va si mal.

Des gens comme Blythe Masters ont dj cr des famines en spculant sur les matires premires.
Comment Goldman Sachs a provoqu la crise alimentaire

===
Le vaccin russe Spoutnik V bientt utilis en France ? Emmanuel Macron ne ferme pas la porte



> "Il y a plusieurs semaines, *jai pris linitiative denvoyer une mission scientifique en Russie pour changer avec les quipes" et "les changes ont t tout  fait positifs"*, a indiqu le prsident de la Rpublique. Ce mardi, lefficacit de ce vaccin a t dvoile dans une revue mdicale, The Lancet. "*Des publications semblent indiquer une trs forte efficacit*",  plus de 91%, a salu Emmanuel Macron. "Mais nous ne pouvons pas le distribuer en France tant que le producteur russe na pas soumis une autorisation de mise sur le march  nos autorits."


Bon aprs The Lancet a perdu beaucoup de crdibilit, mais peut-tre que maintenant ils font un effort pour publier des tudes vraiment srieuses.

====
Edit :
Ils ont bien raison de s'inquiter :
Emploi : Les cadres se sentent de plus en plus menacs par les licenciements, selon l'Apec



> La crainte dtre licenci est plus forte chez les jeunes cadres (moins de 35 ans), dont prs de trois sur dix (28 % en dcembre, contre 16 % en septembre) se sentent menacs. Une inquitude partage par un quart des cadres plus gs (55 ans et plus ; 25 % dinquiets en dcembre, contre 19 % en septembre). *Chez les cadres au chmage, linquitude augmente aussi concernant leur recherche demploi (76 %, contre 70 %), en raison notamment  des confinements successifs  et de  lincertitude  sur  lvolution de la crise sanitaire* , relve lApec.
> 
> Les cadres  sont galement de plus en plus nombreux  (23 %, contre 19 %)   travailler dans une socit ayant licenci des salaris ou annonc de futurs licenciements depuis le dbut de la pandmie , daprs ltude. Un  cas de figure plus frquent dans le secteur de lindustrie , note lApec.


Comme on dit dans le monde de l'entreprise "nous n'avons pas de visibilit".

----------


## halaster08

Ca faisait longtemps que les politiciens n'avais pas fait de conneries, en pleine crise covid alors qu'une crise conomique grave est sur le point de tomber, que les plus pauvres et prcaires sont de plus en plus pauvre et prcaire, Est-ce que a ne serait pas maintenant le meilleur moment d'augmenter le salaire des dputs ? La rponse est oui bien sur ...
https://www.huffingtonpost.fr/entry/...b69137248df129

----------


## Jon Shannow

Pour viter la sinistrose ambiante...

----------


## tanaka59

Bonjour, 




> Ca faisait longtemps que les politiciens n'avais pas fait de conneries, en pleine crise covid alors qu'une crise conomique grave est sur le point de tomber, que les plus pauvres et prcaires sont de plus en plus pauvre et prcaire, Est-ce que a ne serait pas maintenant le meilleur moment d'augmenter le salaire des dputs ? La rponse est oui bien sur ...
> https://www.huffingtonpost.fr/entry/...b69137248df129


Si j'tais dput ou candidat  une lection de la sorte, je proposerai une chose totalement inverse.

> baisser le salaire d'un dput ET snateur  1800  net par mois
> fin de la retraite  vie 
> interdiction du cumul des mandats et salaires
> impossibilit de se reprsenter aprs 2 mandats (quelques quoi soit celui ci et le niveau)
> plafonner la rserve parlementaire  2000 par mois 
> la rserve parlementaire ne devrait servir qu'a payer des choses courantes (frais de dplacement de l'lu et de son adjoint, note de frais, pas de paiement d'invitation )
> en finir avec les smoking hors de prix
> chaque dpense serait rendue publique

----------


## Ryu2000

> Est-ce que a ne serait pas maintenant le meilleur moment d'augmenter le salaire des dputs ?


Ce n'est pas exactement le salaire qui augmente, c'est la dotation matrielle des dputs (DMD) qui passe  21.700 euro par an.
C'est une somme plafond qui permet "de prendre en charge les courses en taxi ou en VTC, les dpenses de tlphonie, de courrier, etc.".
Les dputs ne sont pas oblig de dpenser cet argent. Avec 21 000 on doit pouvoir en faire des km en taxi.
Mais comme ce sont des privilgis qui aiment gruger le systme, la plupart doivent avoir une solution pour produire de fausses factures ou quelque chose du genre (certains lus ont de l'argent pour payer des assistants, donc  ils crer tous des emplois fictifs pour rcuprer cet argent).

Les votes les plus impopulaire doivent tre vots quand le peuple est le plus occup (par exemple au mois d'aout ou  Nol).
L les gens sont trop occup  critiquer la mauvaise gestion du gouvernement et  dprim  cause des restrictions, pour s'occuper de a, donc le moment n'est pas trop mal choisi d'un cot  ::P:  (si on se met dans l'tat d'esprit des lus).
Ils en ont rien  foutre le pays est en train de couler => ils s'augmentent. C'est a tre un dput  :+1: 

====
LREM c'est un partie qui fdre tout le monde !
Confinement: les hsitations du gouvernement juges anxiognes par 85% des Franais



> la question estimez-vous que les hsitations du gouvernement au sujet de la gestion de la crise sanitaire ajoutent  lanxit ambiante?, plus de huit Franais sur 10 (85%) rpondent par laffirmative. 
> 
> *Un constat majoritaire dans toutes les franges de lopinion, de lextrme gauche  lextrme droite en passant par les sympathisants de La Rpublique en Marche*, qui le partagent  58%. Il faut dire que les commentaires contradictoires qui ont prcd lintervention du Premier ministre ainsi que les alertes mises par le monde mdical ont de quoi drouter, surtout quand les dcisions semblent finalement prises  rebours du consensus scientifique.


Tout le monde est d'accord pour dire que le gouvernement est nul  :;):  :+1:

----------


## David_g

> Bonjour, 
> 
> Si j'tais dput ou candidat  une lection de la sorte, je proposerai une chose totalement inverse.
> 
> > baisser le salaire d'un dput ET snateur  1800  net par mois
> > fin de la retraite  vie 
> > interdiction du cumul des mandats et salaires
> > impossibilit de se reprsenter aprs 2 mandats (quelques quoi soit celui ci et le niveau)
> > plafonner la rserve parlementaire  2000 par mois 
> ...


La retraite  vie ?  ::roll::

----------


## tanaka59

Bonsoir, 




> La retraite  vie ?


En effet , les complmentaires retraites des dputs , snateurs et "grands lus" sont trs gnreuses ... Il y a des calculs savants comme savent le faire les caisses de retraites et organismes financiers qui comptabilisent  vie ... et non pas sur les annes de mandats !

C'est comme si ton ex employeur continuait de payer des cotisations retraites en ton nom alors que tu n'es plus salarier de cette boite !

----------


## Ryu2000

Les dputs ont plein de privilges et ils n'hsitent  grapiller le plus possible. Ils bnficient de rgimes spciaux, ils peuvent cumuler plein d'avantages.
Pilleurs d'Etat



> On ne le dira jamais assez, tous les parlementaires ne sont pas pourris. C'est mme une minorit d'entre eux, mais force est de constater qu'ils profitent d'une mansutude complice de la majorit de leurs collgues. Philippe Pascot a ctoy les lus de tout bord pendant prs de 25 ans. Il recense dans cet ouvrage les abus lgaux dans lesquels tombe la classe politique franaise : *salaire exorbitant, exonration d'impts, retraite douillette, cumuls, emplois fictifs, dclarations d'intrts et d'activits bidons et tant d'autres petits arrangements entre amis.*
> Derrire une volont affiche de transparence et de moralisation de la sphre politique, nos lus entretiennent leurs propres intrts au travers de lois de plus en plus incomprhensibles, quand nous, simples citoyens, devons nous serrer la ceinture. Sans parti pris, l'auteur rend compte de ce pillage d'Etat et du systme qui le permet.


Portrait de Philippe Pascot, le chasseur d'lus crapuleux



> Dans ce livre, il s'applique  dnoncer les "abus lgaux" et actes illgaux commis par certains lus dans un systme politique obsolte ou l'IRFM (Indemnit reprsentative de frais de mandat), qui s'lve  5 770 euros par mois pour les dputs et 6 200 euros pour les snateurs, devient de "l'argent de poche" permettant entre autres choses "de financer des rsidences secondaires". "Je dtaille les privilges, avantages, passe-droits judiciaires et fiscaux dont ils bnficient. Certains sont le fait de lois applicables, lgales, mais souvent immorales. *Certains lus ont jusqu' 5 retraites*, leur pension de rversion est plus haute que la ntre... Ils se gavent sous les ors de la Rpublique, avec notre argent alors qu'ils devraient nous montrer l'exemple. Ils se servent alors qu'ils devraient juste nous servir" fulmine l'homme  la barbe grisonnante.


Les prsidents touchent des retraites norme :
 COMBIEN RENONCE EMMANUEL MACRON EN REFUSANT SA (FUTURE) RETRAITE  VIE DE CHEF DE L'TAT



> Emmanuel Macron renonce  bnficier de sa future retraite de chef de l'tat, lorsqu'il quittera l'lyse. *Une pension quivalente au salaire d'un conseiller d'tat, soit 6220 euros bruts mensuels  vie (5184 euros nets),* qui n'est soumise  aucune condition d'ge, ni dure de mandat, ni plafond de revenus. N aprs 1975, il est concern par l'application du futur systme  points.


Quand Macron retournera dans le prive il trouvera un job qui paie beaucoup plus que a. Il gagnant des millions dans son prcdent job. Il redeviendra peut-tre un employ de chez Rothschild.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Il [Macron] redeviendra peut-tre un employ de chez Rothschild.


A-t-il seulement cess de l'tre ?  ::roll::

----------


## virginieh

> A-t-il seulement cess de l'tre ?


Possible, j'ai cru comprendre qu'il bossait pour Black Rock maintenant

----------


## fredoche

Ou Sanofi...?

----------


## Ryu2000

Qui est le mystrieux cabinet McKinsey, qui accompagne Emmanuel Macron de la cration d'En marche  la vaccination contre le Covid-19 ?
Crise des opiodes : le cabinet McKinsey paiera 573 millions de dollars aux tats-Unis

----------


## Invit

> Le confinement est  plutot  contre productif  si l'on croit l'epidemiologiste  francais Pr Raoult .
> "ce n'est pas dans la rue  qu'on peut chopper un virus ,mais en famille ou dans un lieu confin" dit-il .


Raoult est microbiologiste. Il n'est pas du tout epidemiologiste. 

Et concernant l'inutilit des confinements :

----------


## ABCIWEB

> Qui est le mystrieux cabinet McKinsey, qui accompagne Emmanuel Macron de la cration d'En marche  la vaccination contre le Covid-19 ?
> Crise des opiodes : le cabinet McKinsey paiera 573 millions de dollars aux tats-Unis


Ah ok, on connaissait dj les magnats des mdias, Xavier Niel, Bernard Arnault et Arnaud Lagardre  qui ont financ et propuls Macron pendant sa campagne lectorale en l'affichant partout avec des articles dithyrambiques, mais j'ignorais qu'il bnficiait galement en mme temps des bons conseils du cabinet McKinsey, auquel il renvoie l'ascenseur en leur confiant l'organisation de la vaccination contre le covid. 

Mais pas que a :



> Une fois Emmanuel Macron lu en 2017, de jeunes consultants de McKinsey rejoignent le pouvoir : directeur adjoint du cabinet du secrtaire d'Etat au Numrique, chef du "ple projets" de la Rpublique en Marche, directeur gnral de la Rpublique en Marche. ric Labaye, le dirigeant de McKinsey qu'Emmanuel Macron avait rencontr en 2007, a t nomm prsident de Polytechnique par Emmanuel Macron en aot 2018. De son ct, l'ancien patron des Jeunes avec Macron, Martin Bohmert, a rejoint le cabinet McKinsey en 2020.


Lol

Et pour la finance et le grand patronat, suppression de l'impt sur la fortune, diminution des impts sur les entreprises, destruction du code du travail et diminution des droits au chmage, c'est tout bnef, un double levier pour gagner du fric sans rien faire au dpend des recettes de l'tat (et donc des services publics) d'un ct, et de l'autre, obliger les salaris  tre de plus en plus prcaires et travailler pour une bouche de pain.

Finalement le produit Macron tait un excellent investissement pour ces gens l. Aprs on peut toujours chercher un rapport avec un homme d'tat au service de l'intrt public... on peut chercher longtemps, ils ne l'ont pas achet pour a mais prcisment pour faire l'inverse, casser la cohsion sociale et les services publics et il est trs assidu dans cette tche.

A l'heure du covid, des problmes environnementaux, climatiques et sociaux qui demanderaient une plus grande cohsion et plus de solidarit, on a un prsident affairiste qui ne pense qu' sa petite personne et aux intrts de ses commanditaires, en bref on a tout faux sur toute la ligne. Ma devise du jour sera donc "si tout est bon dans le cochon, rien est bon dans le macron".

----------


## fredoche

> Raoult est microbiologiste. Il n'est pas du tout epidemiologiste. 
> 
> Et concernant l'inutilit des confinements :


mmmmhhhh... on voit l une rfrence scientifique de grande qualit  ::lol:: 





> rien est bon dans le macron


a dpend pour qui... a me rappelle cette pub pour des rillettes : "Nous n'avons pas les mmes valeurs"

Tu remarqueras que ce cabinet est toujours gnreusement bnvole

----------


## Ryu2000

> Raoult est microbiologiste. Il n'est pas du tout epidemiologiste.


Il est le directeur de l'Unit de Recherche sur les Maladies Infectieuses et Tropicales Emergentes.

Il a crit un Rapport sur les risques pidmiologiques :



> *En 2003  la demande de Jean-Franois Matti, alors ministre de la Sant, il rdige durant l'pidmie de SRAS de 2002-2004, un rapport sur le bioterrorisme et les risques pidmiologiques et note que " Le risque actuel dapparition de mutants de virus respiratoires, en particulier de la grippe, est le phnomne le plus redoutable"*. Il pointe galement l'imprparation du systme de sant franais en cas de pandmie. Il recommande un grand discours fondateur d'une nouvelle politique de sant qui serait capable de mieux anticiper les risques pidmiologiques, dont il voit qu'ils deviendront un des enjeux forts d'un monde interconnect. Il met en garde contre les risques de dbordement des services de sant franais, et recommande de doter les hpitaux d'infectioples, notamment d'units de fabrication de tests, afin de reprer le plus vite possible, et le plus tt possible, les premiers malades.





> Ah ok, on connaissait dj les magnats des mdias, Xavier Niel, Bernard Arnault et Arnaud Lagardre  qui ont financ et propuls Macron pendant sa campagne lectorale en l'affichant partout avec des articles dithyrambiques, mais j'ignorais qu'il bnficiait galement des bons conseils du cabinet McKinsey, auquel il renvoie l'ascenseur en leur confiant l'organisation de la vaccination contre le covid.


Si Macron tait un pilote de Nascar il y aurait beaucoup de sponsors sur sa combinaison.



Ce sont des entreprises qui ont mis Macron au pouvoir, c'est pour cela qu'il doit leur renvoyer l'ascenseur. En rgle gnrale les lecteurs sont manipuls par les mdias.
1 an avant la prsidentielle Macron n'existait quasiment pas. Il tait ministre sous Hollande, mais je ne crois pas qu'il tait si visible que a.

===
Roselyne Bachelot semble optimiste :
Roselyne Bachelot estime possible une rouverture des muses dans les prochaines semaines



> La ministre de la Culture a soulign qu'une rouverture des muses et des monuments tait possible *si l'pidmie connaissait une accalmie*. a peut arriver assez vite, a prdit Roselyne Bachelot sur BFM TV.


Les muses seront les premiers  rouvrire, mais aprs il y aura les cinmas, et quand les conditions seront parfaites on pourra enfin aller voir le film Kaamelott !

----------


## fredoche

> on pourra enfin aller voir le film Kaamelott !


 ::mouarf:: 

Tu es un tre tonnant ryu

Merci de ne pas succomber  la paranoa ambiante et gnralise

----------


## tanaka59

Bonjour, 




> Roselyne Bachelot semble optimiste :
> Roselyne Bachelot estime possible une rouverture des muses dans les prochaines semaines
> 
> Les muses seront les premiers  rouvrir, mais aprs il y aura les cinmas, et quand les conditions seront parfaites on pourra enfin aller voir le film Kaamelott !


C'est toute l'conomie autour du temps libre qui attend de pouvoir reprendre (loisir, dtente, temps libre, divertissement, culturel, associatif, musicaux, foire, fte ... )

Confinement, couvre feu et restriction de dplacement n'ont fait qu'achev un modle conomique dj trs fragile . 

Au mieux rien avant fin avril . 

Mme nos voisins, comme lEspagne, le Portugal, la Grce et lItalie n'attendent qu'une chose c'est ravoir des touristes ! 

En juin 2020 lEspagne pensait ne pas accueillir de touriste avant octobre ... pour au final rouvrir en catastrophe le 22 juin. La idem le gouvernement se rend compte d'un dilemme ... accueillir ou ne pas accueillir de tourisme ... quitte a torpiller pour la deuxime anne un secteur dj mal au point ??? Non les espagnols ne sont pas fou.  

---

Par contre je pleins les Norvgiens . Ils se barricadent pour empcher le virus ... La Sude a le bonnet dne dans la gestion de cette crise, la Finlande c'est le deuxime bonnet dne. La Norvge reste le "bonne lve" ... jusqu' quand ? La situation devient aussi de plus en plus prcaire la bas ... pour les mme rsultats qu'en sude ou Finlande , malgr des restrictions .

----------


## Invit

> mmmmhhhh... on voit l une rfrence scientifique de grande qualit


Ben justement : il lit et prsente les articles scientifiques. Mais peut-tre que tu as des remarques sur le fond, montrant que son analyse n'est pas bonne ?
Si tu avais lu le papier, au lieu de croire les gros titres putaclics, tu aurais compris que ce n'est pas du tout "une tude qui montre l'inutilit du confinement".




> Il est le directeur de l'Unit de Recherche sur les Maladies Infectieuses et Tropicales Emergentes.


Ben justement : il tudie les maladies, pas leur propagation dans les socits humaines.
On va pas revenir sur "le virus n'arrivera pas chez nous" ni sur les accidents de trottinettes... 

Par contre voici ce que semble penser le CNRS et l'INSERM : "Selon un article de Mediapart d'avril 2020, l'Inserm et le CNRS affirment qu'il manque, avec ses quipes,  dexpertise dans des domaines clefs , en particulier  en pidmiologie ." https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Didier...ogiste_reconnu




> Il a crit un Rapport sur les risques pidmiologiques :


Un rapport demand par un ministre, qui tait mdecin au CHU de Marseille. Les liens d'intrt, tout a... https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jean-Fran%C3%A7ois_Mattei

[edit] A propos de Mattei, la page wikipedia dit aussi "Sa gestion controverse de la canicule de l't 2003, qui causa 15 000 morts en France, a t l'un des faits marquants de son mandat.[...]" Certainement quelqu'un de trs comptent, donc...

----------


## Gunny

> Par contre je pleins les Norvgiens . Ils se barricadent pour empcher le virus ... La Sude a le bonnet dne dans la gestion de cette crise, la Finlande c'est le deuxime bonnet dne. La Norvge reste le "bonne lve" ... jusqu' quand ? La situation devient aussi de plus en plus prcaire la bas ... pour les mme rsultats qu'en sude ou Finlande , malgr des restrictions .


Absolument pas, la Norvge s'en sort exceptionnellement bien, surtout face  la Sude : https://www.google.com/search?client...numbers+norway
La Norvge a toujours ragi rapidement et fortement au Covid.

----------


## el_slapper

> Absolument pas, la Norvge s'en sort exceptionnellement bien, surtout face  la Sude : https://www.google.com/search?client...numbers+norway
> La Norvge a toujours ragi rapidement et fortement au Covid.


Norvge : 5.4M d'habitants, 3700 cas sur la dernire quinzaine
Sude, 10.2M d'habitants, 41000 cas sur la dernire quinzaine

Soit 5.8 fois plus de cas par habitant en Sude qu'en Norvge. Mais bon, on va nous dire que c'est pareil, et que les mchants norvgiens blablabla, et que les gentils sudois blablabla.  ::aie::

----------


## Ryu2000

> La Sude a le bonnet dne dans la gestion de cette crise


C'est une question de point de vue Sous certains aspects ce sont eux qui ont le mieux gr, psychologiquement et conomiquement ils s'en sortent mieux que les autres.
L-bas ils vivaient presque normalement.




> Par contre je pleins les Norvgiens . Ils se barricadent pour empcher le virus ...


a va tre comme a maintenant,  chaque nouveaux rhume on va tout fermer, pendant des annes. C'est fini de traverser les frontires librement.  ::P: 

Sude et Danemark, premiers Europens  lancer un  passeport  vaccinal



> La Sude et le Danemark seront sans doute les premiers pays d'Europe  mettre en place un passeport vaccinal. La Sude a annonc jeudi sa dcision de dvelopper un certificat lectronique de vaccination contre le Covid-19, aprs une dcision similaire du Danemark. Les deux royaumes nordiques ont indiqu que *ces certificats seraient destins aux voyages  l'tranger, mais qu'ils pourraient permettre galement d'accder  des vnements sportifs ou culturels, voire  des restaurants* dans le cas danois.
> 
>  Avec un certificat de vaccination numrique il sera rapide et facile de prouver une vaccination complte , a plaid le ministre sudois du numrique Anders Ygeman. Le gouvernement sudois ambitionne de lancer le sien en juin. Les pays europens s'taient mis d'accord la semaine dernire sur une srie de principes pour harmoniser les certificats de vaccination contre le Covid-19.


Si a se trouve dans le futur l'UE va imposer un nouveau passeport et il faudra s'identifier pour entrer dans une salle de sport, un bar, un concert, etc.
On sera tous surveill en permanence. Le passeport prendra peut-tre le forme d'une puce sous-cutane. (il faudrait des dcennies pour faire accepter a au peuple, mais a peut en arriver l)

Je pense que l'pidmie sera utilis comme prtexte pour justifier la crise conomique, alors que l'conomie tait dj morte bien avant a.

----------


## fredoche

> Ben justement : il lit et prsente les articles scientifiques. Mais peut-tre que tu as des remarques sur le fond, montrant que son analyse n'est pas bonne ?
> Si tu avais lu le papier, au lieu de croire les gros titres putaclics, tu aurais compris que ce n'est pas du tout "une tude qui montre l'inutilit du confinement".
> 
> 
> 
> Ben justement : il tudie les maladies, pas leur propagation dans les socits humaines.
> On va pas revenir sur "le virus n'arrivera pas chez nous" ni sur les accidents de trottinettes... 
> 
> Par contre voici ce que semble penser le CNRS et l'INSERM : "Selon un article de Mediapart d'avril 2020, l'Inserm et le CNRS affirment qu'il manque, avec ses quipes,  dexpertise dans des domaines clefs , en particulier  en pidmiologie ." https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Didier...ogiste_reconnu
> ...


Ouahou mais tu fais des citations qui valent leur pesant de cacahutes 



> Par contre voici ce que semble penser le CNRS et l'INSERM : "Selon un article de Mediapart d'avril 2020, l'Inserm et le CNRS affirment qu'il manque, avec ses quipes,  dexpertise dans des domaines clefs , en particulier  en pidmiologie ." https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Didier...ogiste_reconnu


Parce que des institutions a pense videmment. comme un seul homme

Et c'est toi qui parle de putaclick... mais mon pauvre ta vido l ce n'est que a. 
Et toi tu l'as lu la fameuse tude ? 

C'est bizarre quand ces gens de Marseille dnoncent des liens d'intrt rcents et constants, documents, tu envoies chier, mais l par contre a cause de raoult et de l'ihm, et tu te gaves,  grand coup d'insinuations. 
Bah oui tu vois 15000 morts, des vieux, en un mois mme pas. Que n'a-t-on confin le pays alors ?
Laisse tomber Simon...

Tu as envie de t'enfermer, grand bien te fasse. Tu veux te faire vacciner, grand bien te fasse. Tu dtestes raoult, c'est ton problme. 

T'as encore un job ? T'es fonctionnaire non ? Profite alors...

----------


## Invit

> Ouahou mais tu fais des citations qui valent leur pesant de cacahutes 
> 
> 
> Parce que des institutions a pense videmment. comme un seul homme
> 
> Et c'est toi qui parle de putaclick... mais mon pauvre ta vido l ce n'est que a. 
> Et toi tu l'as lu la fameuse tude ? 
> 
> ...
> ...


Donc aucun argument de fond, que des attaques de forme ou des attaques personnelles.




> C'est bizarre quand ces gens de Marseille dnoncent des liens d'intrt rcents et constants, documents, tu envoies chier, mais l par contre a cause de raoult et de l'ihm, et tu te gaves,  grand coup d'insinuations. 
> Bah oui tu vois 15000 morts, des vieux, en un mois mme pas. Que n'a-t-on confin le pays alors ?


Voila : donc les liens d'intrt c'est un argument valide contre big pharma mais pas contre l'intouchable lite marseillaise. 




> Laisse tomber Simon...


Au moins un point sur lequel on est d'accord.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Parce que des institutions a pense videmment. comme un seul homme


Apparemment le PDG de l'Inserm  et le directeur du CNRS dictent la direction (un peu comme les propritaires des mdias orientent leur journalistes).

Il n'y a pas si longtemps tout allait bien :
L'Inserm rcompense Didier Raoult, spcialiste des maladies infectieuses



> Didier Raoult, professeur de microbiologie et spcialiste des maladies infectieuses, recevra mardi prochain le grand prix Inserm 2010.


Mais depuis a a chang :
Conflit dintrts : cette dcision de la ministre Agns Buzyn qui a bien fait les affaires de son mari



> Plusieurs connaisseurs du dossier voient en outre dans cette bataille en milieu strile un pur enjeu de pouvoir interne. Didier Raoult estime ainsi auprs de Marianne que le patron de lInserm vise surtout  asseoir son autorit. Les IHU sont un enjeu dautorit et de territoire pour Yves Lvy. Il voudrait les diriger depuis Paris , maugre-t-il. * Yves Lvy a toujours voulu la peau des IHU, cest un enjeu de pouvoir* , a raill un ancien ministre auprs du Canard.


Didier Raoult inaugure son IHU Mditerrane Infection sur un mode dfensif



> FIN DU LABEL DE LINSERM ET DU CNRS
> En plus de cela, la fin de lanne a apport une autre nouvelle ngative pour lIHU et Didier Raoult dcide de lvoquer  lattaque de son discours alors quil rappelle les membres fondateurs de son institut : *Entre temps lInserm et le CNRS nous ont lch*. Envoye comme une bombe, la phrase ncessite prcision. En 2017, les conseils scientifiques des deux principales institutions de la recherche franaise taient invits  donner un avis sur le maintien de loctroi de leur label aux deux nouvelles units de recherche, Mephi et Vitrome, issues de lUrmite, unit de recherche sur les maladies infectieuses et tropicales mergentes, dirige jusque-l par Didier Raoult. Or, les conseils scientifiques des deux institutions ont rendu des avis dfavorables, avis suivis par les deux directions.
> 
> Lagence rapporte encore que  ce mode de gouvernance permettait une bonne coordination entre les diffrents acteurs de la recherche impliqus dans les projets, et autorisait la bonne autonomie de ces projets , selon le professeur. Lui aussi voit la main dYves Lvy derrire cette dcision :  Cette autonomie tait vue dun mauvais il par le directeur de lInserm , a-t-il confi  lAPM. Autrement dit, en imposant une gouvernance  sans fondation support  les ministres de la Sant et de l'Enseignement suprieur ont pris une dcision qui arrange bien le mari de la premire, Agns Buzyn.


Gomet sant : LIHU Mditerrane Infection : un fleuron mondial de la recherche mdicale (1/2)



> En attendant, le divorce semble consomm avec le CNRS et lInserm qui ont refus leur labellisation aux deux nouvelles units de recherche, Mephi et Vitrome, issues de lUrmite.  *Les dcisions changent en fonction des hommes. Lancien directeur du CNRS nous soutenait pleinement mais le nouveau semble vouloir nous fermer. Ces atermoiements prouvent que ce sont des choix motionnels et non rationnels* , attaque Didier Raoult.


Il doit y avoir des conflits d'intrt dans la direction du CNRS et de l'Inserm.
Un mdicament inefficace encens par le CNRS?



> Soupons de conflit d'intrts au sein du trs prestigieux CNRS. L'tablissement public de recherche de rfrence aurait  plusieurs reprises lou les mrites d'un mdicament contre le lupus, le Lupuzor, dont certains de ses scientifiques dtenaient le brevet et ce, alors mme que l'inefficacit du traitement avait t dmontre scientifiquement, selon l'dition de cette semaine du Canard enchan.


Agns Buzyn renforce la macronie des conflits d'intrts

----------


## tanaka59

Bonjour, 




> Absolument pas, la Norvge s'en sort exceptionnellement bien, surtout face  la Sude : https://www.google.com/search?client...numbers+norway
> La Norvge a toujours ragi rapidement et fortement au Covid.





> Norvge : 5.4M d'habitants, 3700 cas sur la dernire quinzaine
> Sude, 10.2M d'habitants, 41000 cas sur la dernire quinzaine
> 
> Soit 5.8 fois plus de cas par habitant en Sude qu'en Norvge. Mais bon, on va nous dire que c'est pareil, et que les mchants norvgiens blablabla, et que les gentils sudois blablabla.


Tant que la vaccination n'avancera pas en Norvge , le pays vivera "reclu" en maintenant une certaine permabilit vis  vis du reste du monde ... Les cas ont explos cette anne au Portugal ... L'anne dernire ils taient les moins impacts ... 

Lpidmie et les diffrents variants taient dj la ds le dpart. Ce qu'on appelle variant anglais/sud-afriacin/bresilien/californien ... C'est assez simple, d'un point de vu bon sens et logique. Un pic pidermique = un variant virulent ...

Lhypothse d'une souche coriace  Mulhouse en 2020 est  mon sens plausible. Les cas ont exploss , comme dans l'Oise . En octobre c'est le nord de la France, puis Marseille , puis la Belgique.

Simplement qu'a l'poque qu'on ne savait encore dtecter ce qui est virulant ou pas ... Souvenez vous , c'est ainsi qu'on a appris qu'il y avait un variant espagnol ! 

https://www.france24.com/fr/20200419...depuis-un-mois
https://www.france24.com/fr/europe/2...gnole-du-virus
https://www.futura-sciences.com/sant...-europe-80914/

Le covid est une jolie crasse ... car il faudrait dcupl les capacits hospitalires par 10  l'avenir et ce en permanence ... 

En somme l'histoire des variants ne fait pas plus peur juste plus de malade ... Et surtout les zones "peu/pas contamines" sont les plus  risque ! Comme la Bretagne car le virus peu crer une flamb la bas ! Toulouse , Bordeaux, Nantes ... sont les prochains  risquer de flamber.

----------


## fredoche

> Donc aucun argument de fond, que des attaques de forme ou des attaques personnelles.
> .


Et ton miroir il te dit quoi ? 
Wikipdia qui cite un article de mdiapart qui cite l'INSERM et le CNRS comme si ce n'tait qu'un seul homme. Tu te fous de qui ? Il est o toi le fond de ta pense ?

Et qui n'a d'obsession que sur raoult sinon toi. Qu'est ce que a vient foutre l cette citation tir d'un article qui est loin de s'arrter  a. Comment a marche dans ta tte ?



> Voila : donc les liens d'intrt c'est un argument valide contre big pharma mais pas contre l'intouchable lite marseillaise. 
> .


Mais le lien d'intrt c'est toi qui l'invente  l'instant l...

Et puis lien d'intrt a va bien mais c'est du bullshit de novlangue. On devrait s'arrter  conflit d'intrt qui peut trs bien se comparer  de la corruption




> Au moins un point sur lequel on est d'accord.


 ::zoubi::

----------


## el_slapper

> Le covid est une jolie crasse ... car il faudrait dcupl les capacits hospitalires par 10  l'avenir et ce en permanence ...


a, c'est le truc qu'il faut dire  tous les ngationnistes.




> En somme l'histoire des variants ne fait pas plus peur juste plus de malade ... Et surtout les zones "peu/pas contamines" sont les plus  risque ! Comme la Bretagne car le virus peu crer une flamb la bas ! Toulouse , Bordeaux, Nantes ... sont les prochains  risquer de flamber.


C'est toujours compliqu. D'un cot, ils ont moins d'immunits, a les rend plus vulnrables, c'est sur. De l'autre, si la vaccination arrive  des niveaux suffisants, ils auront vit le pire qui a frapp les autres rgions.

----------


## tanaka59

Bonsoir, 




> C'est toujours compliqu. D'un cot, ils ont moins d'immunits, a les rend plus vulnrables, c'est sur. De l'autre, si la vaccination arrive  des niveaux suffisants, ils auront vit le pire qui a frapp les autres rgions.


D'ou la Norvge qui fait tout pour endiguer le phnomne ... j'ai bien peur que malgrs cela la situation explose comme en Sude :/

--- 

Tiens encore 3 histoires de squattes :

https://www.valeursactuelles.com/soc...eux-ans-128253
https://www.ouest-france.fr/pays-de-...0-2013fa8b22ce
https://www.ladepeche.fr/2021/02/08/...at-9361336.php

J'espre que les propritaires lgitimes vont pouvoir rcuprer leur bien vite . De grs comme de force. La mascarade a assez dure avec ce type de comportement. 

Il existe des lois qui vous dfendent . Si un juge essaye de vous coller un procs au fesse, c'est le juge et le tribunal en question contre qui vous pouvez vous retourner. Le juge va devenir tout de tout blanc  ::mouarf::

----------


## ABCIWEB

> Tu remarqueras que ce cabinet est toujours gnreusement bnvole


C'est de l'humour, ou tu n'as pas tout lu ? Pour l'organisation des vaccinations contre le covid, selon Le Point, le cabinet McKinsey est pay 2 millions d'euros par mois. 
...
Ensuite on nous dit que les fonctionnaires ne font rien, et que l'argent public est mal dpens... vas comprendre. Il y a quelques annes on aurait parl de conflit d'intrt, de collusion public/priv mais aujourd'hui avec macron c'est la routine. 

Et le pire c'est qu'une bonne partie de ceux qui le soutienne rclamaient une meilleure gestion des fonds public, de mme que l'assainissement de la vie politique. Total il passe son temps  stigmatiser les plus pauvres en insultant le peuple, il dfend cote que cote un pied nickel comme Benalla et nomme comme premier ministre un Darmanin acus de viol et de dtournement de biens publics. Et dernirement c'est donc McKinsey qui vient se sucrer sur le dos des contribuables.

Ah oui on pourrait aussi parler de Sanofi. 200 millions de subventions publiques pour Sanofi le 26 juin 2000, en mme temps que l'annonce, le mme jour et dans le mme journal de la *suppression d'un millier d'emplois en France et le versement de 4 milliards deuros de dividendes aux actionnaires*. La ralit de la thorie du ruissellement selon Macron  ::mrgreen::  

Selon un dlgu syndical de Sanofi, 400 empois recherche et dveloppement seront concerns par la rduction d'effectifs. Dans le deuxime article du Monde cit ci-dessus on apprend aussi que Sanofi veut arrter ses recherches dans le diabte, ainsi que dans le cardio-vasculaire. La ralit des promesses de Macron quand il disait "plus rien ne sera comme avant, on doit retrouver une indpendance pharmaceutique/mdicamenteuse".

----------


## Ryu2000

> Et le pire c'est qu'une bonne partie de ceux qui le soutienne rclamaient une meilleure gestion des fonds public, de mme que l'assainissement de la vie politique.


Macron dit  son audience ce qu'elle veut entendre. Selon le public en face de lui le discours change.
Rien n'oblige un prsident  respecter son programme. Le pire c'est que Macron sera peut-tre rlu, en ayant du tout le monde (sauf les ultra riches) pendant 5 ans.




> Tiens encore 3 histoires de squattes :


Tu sais qu'il n'y a que toi que a passionne ?
Il y a une faon trs simple pour ne jamais avoir ce type de problme : ne possder qu'un logement et y vivre.

Et dans le pire des cas il y a toujours la violence (c'est illgal mais a peut marcher) :
Maison squatte  Garges-ls-Gonesse : Cest grce  la cit quil a rcupr sa maison !

====
Coronavirus : le ministre de la Sant Olivier Vran s'est fait vacciner



> Le ministre de la Sant a reu lundi sa premire dose du vaccin AstraZeneca, auquel il a droit en tant que mdecin de moins de 65 ans.


Inefficacit dAstraZeneca : lAfrique du Sud suspend son programme de vaccination



> L'Afrique du Sud a annonc dimanche suspendre temporairement son programme de vaccination contre le Covid-19, qui devait dmarrer dans les prochains jours avec un million de vaccins dvelopps par Oxford et AstraZeneca, *aprs une tude rvlant une efficacit  limite  contre le variant sud-africain*.

----------


## ONTAYG

> Le pire c'est que Macron sera peut-tre rlu, en ayant du tout le monde (sauf les ultra riches) pendant 5 ans.


Parle pour toi, car moi et mon entourage ne sommes pas du (pas plus que par les autres prsident), et on est loin d'tre riche.

Personnellement : moi 1900  net par mois, mon pouse 1 500  net par mois, pouvoir d'achat augment, plus d'impts locaux, baisse de mes impts sur le revenu.

Donc gagnant, et je ne suis pas le seul, il y a bien sr des mcontents (c'est toujours ceux qui gueulent le plus que l'on entend), mais je ne pense pas que les mcontents soient la grande majorit.

On parle souvent des moutons pour ceux qui suivent Macron, mais il y a aussi ceux qui suivent les mouvements contestataires par peur d'tre raills, insults, qui sont les moutons l ?

----------


## Ryu2000

> pouvoir d'achat augment


Je ne crois que pas que ce soit le cas de beaucoup de monde, regarde les gilets jaunes par exemple.
Sous Macron les taxes et les impts ont continues d'augmenter, certains ont mme t crs.
Macron prsident a dj instaur huit nouveaux impts et taxes
Lcocontribution avion, la dernire taxe dEmmanuel Macron. Voici toutes celles quil a cres
Les prix des articles dans les magasins augmentent ou les doses diminuent.




> mais je ne pense pas que les mcontents soient la grande majorit.


Mme dans les sondages officiels on ne voit pas a :
Sondage : popularit en baisse pour Macron et Castex



> Le prsident de la Rpublique compte 60 % de  mcontents  (+3 points) de son action, une progression similaire en ce qui concerne le chef du gouvernement (59 %).
> Le locataire de lElyse accuse une perte parmi les plus jeunes, sensibles  la thmatique des violences policires, mais aussi parmi les plus gs  qui lui reprochent ses propos tenus sur les policiers lors de son interview  Brut , analyse Frdric Dabi, directeur gnral adjoint de lIfop, cit par le JDD.





> On parle souvent des moutons pour ceux qui suivent Macron


Maintenant ils doivent tre 4  ::ptdr:: 




> il y a aussi ceux qui suivent les mouvements contestataires par peur d'tre raills, insults, qui sont les moutons l ?


Chacun est libre de croire que Macron n'est pas le pire, personne ne devrait embter quelqu'un qui est satisfait du gouvernement, il a le droit de penser ce qu'il veut.
a m'tonnerait qu'il existe des faux contestataires. Par contre il y a plein de gens qui s'en foutent totalement (peu importe le gouvernement, c'est toujours la mme chose)

C'est un peu le principe d'une dmocratie de critiquer le pouvoir en place. Les gens aimeraient voir des amliorations.
Pour moi Sarkozy / Hollande / Macron c'est plus au moins la mme chose.
Macron a continu le dmontage des services publics. a fait des annes que les hpitaux saturent par priode.

----------


## ONTAYG

Ressortir un sondage du 21.12.2020 top pour l'actualit  ::ptdr:: 

Les sondages ne sont pas un bon paramtre, on le sait, tout dpend comment est pos la question.

Personnellement, je ne me fis pas aux ragots, aux articles qui vont dans le sens de celui qui crit, je me fis  ce que j'ai constat, et c'est ce que j'ai fait en voyant le rsultat sur mes comptes.

----------


## Gunny

> Ressortir un sondage du 21.12.2020 top pour l'actualit 
> 
> Les sondages ne sont pas un bon paramtre, on le sait, tout dpend comment est pos la question.
> 
> Personnellement, je ne me fis pas aux ragots, aux articles qui vont dans le sens de celui qui crit, je me fis  ce que j'ai constat, et c'est ce que j'ai fait en voyant le rsultat sur mes comptes.


On a aussi le droit de regarder plus loin que son propre compte en banque.

----------


## Darkzinus

> On a aussi le droit de regarder plus loin que son propre compte en banque.


Clairement ! Auquel cas je voterais toujours  droite  ::ptdr::

----------


## Ryu2000

> le rsultat sur mes comptes.


C'est trs goste et tu fais partie d'une minorit. (D'un ct les gens font des conomies, vu qu'ils ne peuvent pas aller au muse, au restaurant,  un concert, en vacances, etc. Ils peuvent juste commander des articles sur internet.)
Bon l on va dire que ce n'est pas totalement de la faute de Macron, c'est pareil ailleurs. Mais en ce moment beaucoup d'entreprises sont en mode survie (donc pas d'augmentation), plein de gens sont au chmage partiel, l'conomie ne repartira jamais aussi bien qu'ils l'esprent, ils disent n'importe quoi :
conomie. Le FMI estime que la croissance mondiale sera plus forte que prvu en 2021



> Le FMI a revu  la hausse ses estimations concernant la croissance mondiale en 2021. Le PIB devrait rebondir de 5,5 %, soit 0,3 % de plus que lestimation faite en octobre.


C'est rare de trouver quelqu'un qui dfend un peu le bilan de Macron. Maintenant on sait que l'argument principal c'est "je gagne un peu plus d'argent".




> tout dpend comment est pos la question.


Non mais on sait que les sondages ne refltent pas la ralit.
L il y a une comparaison de 7 sondages :
La popularit d'Emmanuel Macron en recul pour le deuxime mois conscutif
 un moment il y a Elabe qui donne une popularit de 32% et Harris qui la donne  49% (et il y a des marges d'erreurs  rajouter derrire), donc c'est pas ultra prcis. Mais globalement on voit qu'il y a peu de franais satisfait du gouvernement (a doit tre ceux qui regardent BFM TV, CNews, ou des conneries de ce genre).

----------


## ONTAYG

> On a aussi le droit de regarder plus loin que son propre compte en banque.


Tout  fait, et dans mon entourage professionnel et mon entourage familial (revenus et situations diffrentes) ils ont le mme sentiment.

Ce ne sont pas des gens qui suivent aveuglment chaque information (quelle soient du gouvernement ou des autres), ils cherchent  comprendre  peser le pour et le contre en fonction de diffrentes sources.

Donc ce ne sont pas des moutons (tout comme moi), ils cherchent  comprendre le pourquoi du comment, et si tout le monde fait la mme chose les choses serait diffrentes.

----------


## virginieh

> Clairement ! Auquel cas je voterais toujours  droite


Bien sur, plein d'avantage, plus les moyens d'envoyer les enfants  l'cole quand elles seront toutes prives, quelques milliers d'euros  chaque fois qu'ils auront besoin d'une radio. Les pompiers qui se dplacent en cas d'incendie qu'aprs paiement. Le monde idal quoi.

----------


## fredinkan

> Personnellement, je ne me fis pas aux ragots, aux articles qui vont dans le sens de celui qui crit, je me fis  ce que j'ai constat, et c'est ce que j'ai fait en voyant le rsultat sur mes comptes.


La plupart des mesures appliques depuis le dbut de quinquennat sont relativement court-termistes.
le bon exemple est relatif aux privatisations.

Je prends le train en exemple (mme si la privatisation du rail est une directive europenne  la base), car elle dmontre clairement le problme. Tu auras dans l'ordre:
 Rduction des cots par mise en place de l'efficacit (chronomtrages, efficience, etc.) -> rduction du tarif. Jusque l tout va bien. Rduction des cots par arrt d'entretien prventif -> Rduction de tarif dans le court terme, c'est moins cher, tout va bien. Tu fais appel d'air, plus de gens prennent le train. L'appel d'air ncessite des investissements, et tu vas dvelopper les zones  plus forte affluence en laissant de ct celle moins rentable. Problmes de maintenances sur les zones de faibles affluence -> cot d'entretien augment pour ces zones, car plus d'entretien prventif et hors des investissements de remplacement. Cots d'entretien des zones  faibles affluence augment -> fermeture des lignes car n'tant plus "rentables". Les citoyens vivant sur ces lignes (gnralement en campagne et gagnant moins qu'en ville) doivent prendre la voiture Cot augment pour ces gens (voiture, essence, assurances, etc.), taxes augmentes pour l'entretien supplmentaire des routes (via taxes sur le carburant ?)

Au final tu y gagne sur le moment. Tu y gagnes peut-tre  plus long terme si tu es dans une zone bien desservie.
Si tu es hors de la zone tu y perds, et parfois sur plusieurs tableaux.
Tu me diras "les gens n'ont qu' dmnager", mais a ne fera pas avancer le dbat...
Aprs je sais, a relance l'ternel combat / dbat ville contre campagne.

Il me semble qu'en France la SNCF n'est pas encore privatise, l'exemple ci-dessus tu l'a en Allemagne et en Suisse...

Ils parlaient de la privatisation de CDG... Tu auras exactement la mme problmatique avec les avions (encore que.... Il me semble que c'est bien plus complexe que a pour ce cas, vu tous les accords actuels et futurs qui ont t signs...)

----------


## Ryu2000

> Au final tu y gagne sur le moment. Tu y gagnes peut-tre  plus long terme si tu es dans une zone bien desservie.


Il y a certaines privatisations qui ne sont jamais rentables. (mme  court terme)
Parfois on privatise les morceaux qui rapportent et on nationalise les morceaux dficitaires.
NATIONALISER LES PERTES, PRIVATISER LES BNFICES !



> Ce PPP constitue dcidment lapothose du genre tant les usagers, les collectivits, le groupe public ferroviaire sont flous pour assurer les bnfices des actionnaires et des banques :
> ✓ Le contribuable qui,  travers lEtat (1.5 milliard deuros) et les collectivits (1.476 milliard deuros) apporte une large part au projet.
> ✓ Les usagers par une augmentation moyenne du billet de 10.
> ✓ SNCF rseau qui a financ 2 milliards deuros accroissant sa dette pour tre finalement dpossde de lexploitation, de la maintenance et des recettes de pages.
> ✓ SNCF Mobilits avec prs de 200 M annuels de dficit commercial.


PAGES AUTOROUTIERS : COMMENT COLLECTIVISER LES DPENSES ET PRIVATISER LES BNFICES !



> Pourtant la Cour des Comptes et lAutorit de la concurrence pointent du doigt ltat dans la gestion de ce dossier et ses erreurs dans la vente de ces concessions. Ds la privatisation des socits dautoroutes, en 2005, les montants pour le rachat ont t extrmement faibles, de lordre de 14,7 milliards. La Cour des Comptes estime que ltat a perdu prs de 10 milliards deuros dans laffaire. Une vente  vil prix ?
> De son ct, lAutorit de la concurrence a relev un dysfonctionnement dans lattribution des travaux mens sur les autoroutes. Une part importante de ces derniers, dont le montant reprsente 4,5 milliards deuros depuis 2006, a t ralise par une entreprise lie au SCA bien quelles soient soumises  une obligation dappel doffre. Conflits dintrts ou march truqu ?
> Enfin, dernier dysfonctionnement majeur, ltat a financ, avec largent public, la rduction des guichets. Entre 2007 et 2011, les sCA ont supprim 20 % de leurs effectifs aux guichets automatiques. Cette automatisation des guichets sest faite grce au financement de ltat dans le cadre du Grenelle de lenvironnement. Rsultat : la dure des concessions a t allonge


C'est toujours pareil avec les directives de l'UE, tout le monde est perdant sauf quelque grandes entreprises.

----------


## fredoche

> C'est de l'humour, ou tu n'as pas tout lu ? Pour l'organisation des vaccinations contre le covid, selon Le Point, le cabinet McKinsey est pay 2 millions d'euros par mois. 
> ...
> Ensuite on nous dit que les fonctionnaires ne font rien, et que l'argent public est mal dpens... vas comprendre. Il y a quelques annes on aurait parl de conflit d'intrt, de collusion public/priv mais aujourd'hui avec macron c'est la routine. 
> 
> Et le pire c'est qu'une bonne partie de ceux qui le soutienne rclamaient une meilleure gestion des fonds public, de mme que l'assainissement de la vie politique. Total il passe son temps  stigmatiser les plus pauvres en insultant le peuple, il dfend cote que cote un pied nickel comme Benalla et nomme comme premier ministre un Darmanin acus de viol et de dtournement de biens publics. Et dernirement c'est donc McKinsey qui vient se sucrer sur le dos des contribuables.
> 
> Ah oui on pourrait aussi parler de Sanofi. 200 millions de subventions publiques pour Sanofi le 26 juin 2000, en mme temps que l'annonce, le mme jour et dans le mme journal de la *suppression d'un millier d'emplois en France et le versement de 4 milliards deuros de dividendes aux actionnaires*. La ralit de la thorie du ruissellement selon Macron  
> 
> Selon un dlgu syndical de Sanofi, 400 empois recherche et dveloppement seront concerns par la rduction d'effectifs. Dans le deuxime article du Monde cit ci-dessus on apprend aussi que Sanofi veut arrter ses recherches dans le diabte, ainsi que dans le cardio-vasculaire. La ralit des promesses de Macron quand il disait "plus rien ne sera comme avant, on doit retrouver une indpendance pharmaceutique/mdicamenteuse".


Oui c'est de l'humour
J'ai vu qu'ils taient pays 2 000 000  par mois, mais aussi qu'ils avaient agi  titre gratuit  de nombreuses reprises par le pass. Or dans ce bas monde rien n'est gratuit, surtout pas pour des firmes comme celles-ci

Et 2 000 000 ,  2000  par jour de consultant, sur 20 jours ouvrs, a fait  *50 consultants* qui bossent  plein temps. Je serais curieux de les voir les 50 ou 100 en question. A 2000  je compte large, trs large, on ne se mouche pas du coude. 
Mais ce serait aussi 200 de prime pour 10 000 infirmires par exemple, pas du luxe par les temps qui courent

Enfin bon c'est le roi, il fait ce qu'il veut n'est ce pas ?

----------


## ABCIWEB

> Tout  fait, et dans mon entourage professionnel et mon entourage familial (revenus et situations diffrentes) ils ont le mme sentiment.
> 
> Ce ne sont pas des gens qui suivent aveuglment chaque information (quelle soient du gouvernement ou des autres), ils cherchent  comprendre  peser le pour et le contre en fonction de diffrentes sources.
> 
> Donc ce ne sont pas des moutons (tout comme moi), ils cherchent  comprendre le pourquoi du comment, et si tout le monde fait la mme chose les choses serait diffrentes.


C'est bien vague tout a. Dis-nous plutt ce que tu as compris, c'est cela qui est intressant. Par exemple comment le nolibralisme soutenu par Macron est-il compatible  avec la matrise des quilibres conomiques, cologiques et sociaux. Dj oubli la crise de 2008, les gilets jaunes, les violences policires contres des manifestants de tout type, les alarmes rcurrentes en provenance des hpitaux, l'augmentation du nombre de pauvres, de la violence globale, l'inaction contre le rchauffement climatique, contre l'vasion fiscale, le mpris envers le peuple dont tu fais partie, une dmocratie qui n'en est pas une puisque le chef suprme rgne sans partage ni contre pouvoir, et comment justifier la nomination d'un ministre de l'intrieur accus de viol et d'abus de bien sociaux ? 

On attend des rponses  ces questions. Pour l'instant le seul argument que tu nous a dit est que ton salaire te convient et que tu payes moins d'impts. Certes mais d'une part ton emploi n'est pas garantie  vie, et d'autres part moins d'impts c'est aussi moins de services et moins de protection sociale en cas de problme, chmage, maladie, accident, les alas de la vie. Et donc quelles sont vos arguments  part le ct chasseur de prime sans foi ni loi et une vision  trs court terme ?

----------


## Cincinnatus

> On parle souvent des moutons pour ceux qui suivent Macron, mais il y a aussi ceux qui suivent les mouvements contestataires par peur d'tre raills, insults, qui sont les moutons l ?


Marrant, je n'ai jamais vu quelqu'un suivre une contestation par peur d'tre insult. Refuser de manifester par peur de perdre son boulot, oui, j'ai vu, mais l'inverse ?? 

Et puis, si tu prfres suivre un banquier qui mprise ses citoyens (les exemples abondent), libre  toi. Mais les blagues comme celle-ci, franchement, ne font pas un argument.

----------


## Ryu2000

> si tu prfres suivre un banquier


C'tait un employ de banque. Il invitait des gens au restaurant.
Arlette Laguiller tait galement une employe de Banque (mais pas du mme genre que Macron).

=====
Les mdias parlent  nouveaux de Griveaux, car alexandra de taddeo a ragit  un de ses propos :



> https://twitter.com/aledteo/status/1358199804967456769
> alexandra de taddeo
> Ce n'est pas ce qu'il miaulait quand il avait la tte entre mes cuisses


Le parlement va dbattre d'un texte :
Le gouvernement veut que tout acte sexuel d'un adulte avec un mineur de moins de 15 ans soit reconnu comme un viol



> Le gouvernement a dcid de durcir la loi pour mieux punir les crimes sexuels contre les mineurs. Un "acte de pntration sexuelle" d'un adulte sur un mineur de moins de 15 ans sera considr comme un viol. Le texte devra tre dbattu par le Parlement.


Et pour rigoler :
"Il va finir pidmiologiste" : l'excutif salue la dcision d'Emmanuel Macron de ne pas confiner



> *"Macron sest tellement intress au Covid", ajoute un conseiller du pouvoir, "quil peut challenger les scientifiques, poser la question quils les dstabilisent"*. "De toute faon, si vous ne rentrez pas dans le sujet", explique un ministre, "vous tes infoutu de prendre une dcision politique. Dsormais, le Conseil scientifique n'est plus premier dans l'arbitrage."

----------


## Cincinnatus

> C'tait un employ de banque. Il invitait des gens au restaurant.
> Arlette Laguiller tait galement une employe de Banque (mais pas du mme genre que Macron).


Entre l'un qui devient millionnaire et invite le principal fond de pension mondial, Black Rock,  l'Elyse, et une relle employe, comment comparer ?

C'est tellement l'amour fou entre Emmanuel et Black Rock que le patron de la branche franaise a t fait officier de la Lgion d'honneur par le locataire de l'Elyse dbut 2020.
https://www.france24.com/fr/20200102...capitalisation



> BlackRock, fonds dinvestissements amricain grant prs de 7 000 milliards de dollars dactifs dans le monde, deviendra[it] lun des principaux bnficiaires de la rforme des retraites grce au dveloppement de la retraite par capitalisation


Toujours pas de diffrence entre Emmanuel et Arlette ?

----------


## Cincinnatus

En complment 
https://www.francetvinfo.fr/election...s_2171646.html




> Le surdiplm va d'ailleurs connatre une ascension fulgurante. A 32 ans, Emmanuel Macron devient associ-grant chez Rothschild, battant ainsi le record (33 ans) dtenu par Grgoire Chertok, un banquier star de la rue de Messine.





> "En dix-huit mois, de 2011 au premier semestre 2012, avant sa nomination comme secrtaire gnral adjoint de l'Elyse, dtaille BFMTV, il a gagn 2,4 millions d'euros chez Rothschild."


http://bfmbusiness.bfmtv.com/france/...ld-854145.html

Employ ? ou associ-grant ?

----------


## foetus

> Emmanuel et Black Rock


J'ai vu 1 vido source qui dit que E. Macron est le poulain du cabinet McKinsey au moins depuis 2007 (29 ans avec Jacques Attali)

Karim Tadjeddine lui a fait mme 1 don personnel et apparemment les comptes de sa campagne lectorale en 2017 sont trs obscurs.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Toujours pas de diffrence entre Emmanuel et Arlette ?


Il y a des grosses diffrences, ce que je voulais dire c'est que Macron ne s'occupait pas de finance. C'tait juste un carnet d'adresse :
Quand Emmanuel Macron tait banquier d'affaires : "Un lment prometteur, mais sans plus"



> Pour le jeune banquier, il s'agit donc de dcrocher des marchs, et de prouver ses comptences dans un domaine tout neuf pour lui. "Q*uand il arrive, il ne connat rien  la finance. Il est pris pour son carnet d'adresses qui intresse beaucoup*, mais il n'a pas encore la technicit financire ncessaire", explique  franceinfo Martine Orange, qui a publi en 2012 Rothschild, une banque au pouvoir (d. Albin Michel). Et d'ajouter :
> 
> "Je fais mon enqute  ce moment-l sur Rothschild, pour mon livre. Je n'entendrai presque jamais parler d'Emmanuel Macron."
> Martine Orange  franceinfo
> 
> "David de Rothschild, avec qui j'ai eu cinquante heures d'entretien, ne m'en a pas parl comme un lment dterminant. C'tait peut-tre un lment prometteur, mais sans plus,  ce moment-l". prcise-t-elle."Un vrai dbutant", surenchrit dans son essai Franois-Xavier Bourmaud, mais qui "apprend vite" : "*Il a suffisamment de bagou pour faire oublier sa mconnaissance du milieu et a l'art de donner le change*."


Enfin bref Macron est une cration du rseau Attali, Minc, etc.




> apparemment les comptes de sa campagne lectorale en 2017 sont trs obscurs.


Sa dclaration de patrimoine est bizarre galement, officiellement il n'a pas d'argent et vie au crochet de sa femme.

----------


## tanaka59

Bonjour, 




> Il y a des grosses diffrences, ce que je voulais dire c'est que Macron ne s'occupait pas de finance. C'tait juste un carnet d'adresse :
> Quand Emmanuel Macron tait banquier d'affaires : "Un lment prometteur, mais sans plus"
> 
> Enfin bref Macron est une cration du rseau Attali, Minc, etc.
> 
> Sa dclaration de patrimoine est bizarre galement, officiellement il n'a pas d'argent et vie au crochet de sa femme.


Les personnes disposant d'un gros patrimoine financier sarrangent toujours, pour que l'argent circule et ne dorment pas sur des comptes bancaire.

En somme ils auront 5/10/50/100 millions tout au plus. Le reste se baladent sur des comptes de socits  leur nom. Quand c'est rentable ils se servent. Quand il y a besoin de cash cela circule. 

Voiture, avion, immobilier , actif au nom de socits

----------


## Ryu2000

> Le reste se baladent sur des comptes de socits  leur nom. Quand c'est rentable ils se servent. Quand il y a besoin de cash cela circule.


Mlenchon n'a pas trop du le faire parce que a c'est vu qu'il tait millionnaire, il n'a peut-tre pas de socit cran dans des paradis fiscaux (par contre il connait bien la technique de la surfacturation de la campagne).
Bref.

a parlait de privatisation, il n'y a pas longtemps, et je viens de tomber l dessus :
EDF : Les syndicats manifestent contre le projet Hercule devant lAssemble nationale



> Vendredi, lancien ministre de la Transition cologique Nicolas Hulot a rassur les protestataires en dclarant dans Le Monde que ce  projet risquait de faire porter aux contribuables les surcots faramineux du nuclaire et de *privatiser totalement les opportunits et bnfices conomiques* des nergies renouvelables . Comme les opposants, il demande de  surseoir   Hercule et de lancer un vrai dbat sur lavenir dEDF, confront au dfi de sa modernisation alors que ses dettes ltouffent.

----------


## Invit

> a parlait de privatisation, il n'y a pas longtemps, et je viens de tomber l dessus :
> EDF : Les syndicats manifestent contre le projet Hercule devant lAssemble nationale


"bnfices conomiques des nergies renouvelables"  :8O: 
En mme temps, si c'est Nicola Hulot, l'colo actionnaire d'Ushuaa et collectionneur de voitures, qui le dit, c'est que a doit tre vrai...

----------


## Ryu2000

C'est mieux expliqu l :
EDF :  Lacte final dun long dmantlement du service public de lnergie en faveur du priv 



> Hercule  viserait  scinder en plusieurs socits une entreprise dj bien dsaronne depuis la fin des annes 1990.
> 
> Dun ct, EDF Bleu prendrait en charge lexploitation des centrales nuclaires et resterait publique.
> 
> De lautre, la production dnergies renouvelables, les activits outre-mer et la trs rentable distribution de llectricit seraient runies au sein dEDF Vert, avec un capital ouvert  30 %. Les concessions hydrolectriques, runies sous la bannire dEDF Azur, seraient gres indpendamment. In fine, les trois filires de production dlectricit, nuclaire, hydraulique et renouvelable (olien et solaire) seraient en concurrence les unes avec les autres.
> 
> Alors que les secteurs demandant des investissements lourds resteraient publics, les secteurs dgageant des dividendes seraient ouverts aux actionnaires. Socialiser les dettes, privatiser les profits, cest un grand classique des logiques de privatisation. *LEtat assumerait les financements onreux, les investisseurs privs en tireraient les bnfices*. Lintrt gnral ne peut tre infod  ce point  lintrt particulier.
> 
> Lclatement dEDF marquerait la fin de la complmentarit entre les moyens de production, pourtant indispensable au bon fonctionnement du service. Il supposerait une rupture dfinitive de la synergie entre la production, la distribution et la vente de llectricit, une premire depuis 1946 et la nationalisation dEDF-GDF, ne du programme du Conseil national de la rsistance.


Et l aussi :
LE TREIZIME TRAVAIL DHERCULE : PRIVATISER LLECTRICIT FRANAISE



> *La gense dHercule remonte  une directive europenne de 1996* transpose dans le droit franais en fvrier 2000 par une loi qui introduit une sparation des activits de production, de transport, de distribution et de fourniture dlectricit ainsi que louverture  la concurrence de la production et de la fourniture. Lobjectif affich par les institutions europennes est de crer un march intrieur de lnergie, dont la pierre angulaire est lachvement dun  march de llectricit concurrentiel et comptitif . Le raisonnement est ici *tout ce quil y a de plus classique en matire de libralisme conomique* : louverture  la concurrence de la fourniture dlectricit permettra  coup sr de proposer de llectricit moins chre aux consommateurs, de stimuler linnovation commerciale via de nouvelles offres de march et damliorer la qualit de service.
> 
> Or, EDF tait il y a encore vingt ans lacteur unique sur tout le territoire franais, en situation de monopole sur lensemble de la chane de llectricit, et reste aujourdhui encore une entreprise du monde de lnergie  part puisquil sagit du deuxime producteur mondial dlectricit aux commandes de la majorit de la production franaise qui agit comme un vritable chteau deau europen. Les filiales dEDF, RTE et Enedis, assurent en outre le transport et la distribution de llectricit sur la quasi-intgralit du territoire. Dautre part, il ne faut pas oublier qu*EDF appartient encore  83,68 %  ltat et que cette dernire caractristique nest certainement pas non plus du got des institutions europennes*. Enfin, en ce qui concerne la fourniture dlectricit, lentreprise dtient toujours un portefeuille de plus de 24 millions de clients en 2020 et ce, malgr la politique qui a t mise en place depuis une dizaine dannes.

----------


## Invit

> C'est mieux expliqu l :
> ...


Dsol mais je ne vois toujours pas en quoi les ENR apportent un "bnfice conomique". Si c'tait vraiment le cas, la Chine installerait des panneaux solaires au lieu de centrales au charbon ou nuclaires. A moins, qu'il s'agisse de subventions publiques ddies aux ENR...

----------


## tanaka59

Bonjour, 




> C'est mieux expliqu l :
> EDF :  Lacte final dun long dmantlement du service public de lnergie en faveur du priv 
> Et l aussi :
> LE TREIZIME TRAVAIL DHERCULE : PRIVATISER LLECTRICIT FRANAISE


Le projet HERCULE est la traduction de l'clatement des activits de :

production
gestion
fournisseur/distributeur

C'est l'UE qui exige cela.

Mme chose pour le gaz et l'eau bientt aussi ...

----------


## tanaka59

Edit :

Bonsoir, 

En Belgique on sinquite du tournant "autoritaire" et "liberticide" des mesures lies au covid : https://www.rtbf.be/info/societe/det...it?id=10694504 , https://plus.lesoir.be/354163/articl...-democratiques .

En terme de neutralit et de "bonne conscience" , la Belgique est un peu la Suisse, plus en avance.

----------


## ABCIWEB

> C'est l'UE qui exige cela.
> 
> Le projet HERCULE est la traduction de l'clatement des activits de :
> 
> production
> gestion
> fournisseur/distributeur
> 
> C'est l'UE qui exige cela.
> ...


Comme quoi l'EU est gangrns par les lobbies. 
Mais en fait ce projet ne correspond pas  cette exigence puisqu'on lit dans l'article de Ryu2000:



> ...De lautre, la production dnergies renouvelables, les activits outre-mer et la trs rentable distribution de llectricit seraient runies au sein dEDF Vert


Et donc EDF Vert pourrait  la fois produire et distribuer.

A remarquer aussi l'norme foutage de gueule dans l'appellation du projet. On dmembre tout et on appelle a le projet Hercule. Hercule en miettes, quel colosse ! Une fois de plus, faut pas compter sur Macron pour se proccuper de l'intrt public.  Tout comme la nouvelle rgulation des tarifs qui augmente le prix pay par le consommateur uniquement pour favoriser la concurrence :




> Le march franais de l'lectricit a t progressivement ouvert  la concurrence en 1999 pour les entreprises et depuis 2007 pour les particuliers, en application des directives europennes "paquet nergie" adoptes  partir de 1996.
> 
> La mthode de calcul des tarifs rglements de l'lectricit a t conue pour permettre aux fournisseurs alternatifs d'tre comptitifs face  leur concurrent historique, EDF, et de pouvoir proposer des tarifs infrieurs. C'est le principe de la "contestabilit", comme le note la Commission de rgulation de l'nergie.
> 
> Or ces fournisseurs alternatifs, comme Engie, Total Direct Energie ou Eni notamment, ont vu leurs cots augmenter avec la hausse des cours sur le march de gros et l'accs limit aux capacits nuclaires. Les associations de consommateurs dnoncent ce paradoxe. Le principe de la contestabilit, cens favoriser la concurrence au bnfice des consommateurs, se traduit in fine par une hausse des tarifs.
> 
> En mars, l'Autorit de la concurrence dconseillait dans un avis cette augmentation des tarifs rglements (TRV), trop favorable selon elle aux concurrents d'EDF. "Le dispositif envisag est dfavorable pour 28 millions de clients aux TRV, puisqu'il conduirait  une augmentation des tarifs de 7,7% HT (soit 8,3 euros/MWh), dont 40% (soit 3,3 euros/MWh) ne correspondent pas  une augmentation des cots de fourniture d'EDF mais ont pour but de permettre aux concurrents d'EDF de proposer des prix gaux ou infrieurs aux TRV."

----------


## MABROUKI

> Comme quoi l'EU est gangrns par les lobbies. 
> Mais en fait ce projet ne correspond pas  cette exigence puisqu'on lit dans l'article de Ryu2000:
> 
> Et donc EDF Vert pourrait  la fois produire et distribuer.
> 
> A remarquer aussi l'norme foutage de gueule dans l'appellation du projet. On dmembre tout et on appelle a le projet Hercule. Hercule en miettes, quel colosse ! Une fois de plus, faut pas compter sur Macron pour se proccuper de l'intrt public.  Tout comme la nouvelle rgulation des tarifs qui augmente le prix pay par le consommateur uniquement pour favoriser la concurrence :


En fait tout ce  ne dise pas ces lois de l'UE, c'est que le secteur de l'Energie lectrique est un secteur ou les investissements en production (centrales), sont fortement coupls aux investissements dans le rseau de transport (THT & HT)  de distribution (MT).
Vu ce fort couplage  ,les premires socits prives en France et ailleurs  taient obliges de repartir leurs investissements en production , transport et distribution de manire  consommer toute l'Energie produite (l'lectricit ne se stocke pas).
J'imagine mal  des  KWH  produit   Hambourg et consomms  Perpignan, car il couterait les yeux de la tte pour tre transports et distribus
Je  vois  dans cette reforme en France , un coup fourr des lobbies privs UE de l'Energie lectrique pour briser les reins du mastodonte d'tat Franais de l'Energie lectrique, la  soi-disant rentabilit tant un prtexte.
Pour  info , seules la France (EDF), l'Italie(ENEL)   et l'Espagne  ont des  socits d'Energie lectrique  monopole total d'tat (production, transport et distribution).
En Allemagne ,GB ,ce  sont  des socits prives qui ont des concessions sur plusieurs landers ou comts.
Ce  caractre de couplage conomique  des investissements se double d'un couplage  technique aussi : tmoin le black out en 1965 dans tout l'est des  USA  qui a pouss le gvt amricain  obliger les socits prives amricaines  se regrouper en 2 ou 3 conglomrats pour coordonner leurs investissements.
 EDF Vert  est un canard boiteux en production car la part en ENR dans la production( nuclaire) est nulle, ensuite les investissements en ENR  sont onreux, c'est  finalement  un simple distributeur d'Energie en France qui dpendra des producteurs non Franais.
La  scurit  nergtique  de la France et d'autres pays europens va aussi  recevoir un sacr coup ,vu que l'UE est un march, pas une fdration.
Dans le secteur du gaz  ,la  situation est diffrente puisque 
1/ seule la Hollande (gisement de Groningue) et la Norvge (mer du Nord) sont producteurs, tous les autres pays tant importateurs de gaz
2/ le  gaz peut tre  stock(liquide) , s'il y a excs de production sur la consommation et mme revendu dans d'autres pays,  l'autre bout de la plante.
on peut donc facilement privatiser le stockage , le transport(HP -80 bars)  et la distribution (4 Bars  et 24 millibars).

----------


## Ryu2000

Le ministre de lconomie prvoit un rebond du PIB de 8 % en France en 2021 (03/07/2020)Zone euro : une croissance moins leve que prvu en 2021, mais un fort rebond espr en 2022 (11/02/2021)
L'anne prochaine il y aura probablement un article pour dire que la croissance de 2022 est dcevante et qu'on espre que a se passera mieux en 2023...

============
Edit :
Un jour elles s'effondreront toutes.
Covid-19 : la crise rvle les failles des banques europennes



> La pandmie na certes pas provoqu de crise financire, mais les principales banques de la zone euro ont publi des rsultats 2020 en fort recul, voire, pour certaines, de lourdes pertes. Le bnfice net cumul des quatre banques franaises cotes en Bourse (BNP Paribas, Crdit agricole SA, Socit gnrale et Natixis) a t divis par deux en 2020,  9,6 milliards deuros, contre 18,2 milliards en 2019. Il reflte des performances htrognes : le profit de BNP Paribas, premier groupe bancaire europen, na recul que de 13,5 % en 2020,  7,07 milliards deuros, alors que Socit gnrale a essuy une perte de 258 millions deuros. Le bnfice net du groupe mutualiste BPCE (Banque populaire Caisse dpargne et Natixis) a galement t divis par deux,  1,6 milliard deuros.

----------


## ddoumeche

> La  scurit  nergtique  de la France et d'autres pays europens va aussi  recevoir un sacr coup ,vu que l'UE est un march, pas une fdration.
> Dans le secteur du gaz  ,la  situation est diffrente puisque 
> 1/ seule la Hollande (gisement de Groningue) et la Norvge (mer du Nord) sont producteurs, tous les autres pays tant importateurs de gaz
> 2/ le  gaz peut tre  stock(liquide) , s'il y a excs de production sur la consommation et mme revendu dans d'autres pays,  l'autre bout de la plante.
> on peut donc facilement privatiser le stockage , le transport(HP -80 bars)  et la distribution (4 Bars  et 24 millibars).


Importateur de gaz russe car oncle Joe a sign un dcret instaurant un moratoire du fracking sur les terres fdrales. Les USA vont devoir importer du gaz et du ptrole en quantit, le prix va exploser et Vladimir Poutine va devenir plus riche que Elon Musk  ::mouarf:: 
Au fait, un attentat accidentel non revendiqu  fait sauter le pipeline de gaz vers l'Ukraine. Kiev va tre trs mal, et Varsovie va sentir le vent du boulet.

----------


## Jipt

> Au fait, un attentat accidentel non revendiqu a fait sauter le pipeline de gaz vers l'Ukraine.


source, merci, car je ne trouve absolument rien...

----------


## MABROUKI

> Importateur de gaz russe car oncle Joe a sign un dcret instaurant un moratoire du fracking sur les terres fdrales. Les USA vont devoir importer du gaz et du ptrole en quantit, le prix va exploser et Vladimir Poutine va devenir plus riche que Elon Musk 
> Au fait, un attentat accidentel non revendiqu  fait sauter le pipeline de gaz vers l'Ukraine. Kiev va tre trs mal, et Varsovie va sentir le vent du boulet.


Putin va certes s'enrichir  mais peu ,car il signe des contrats de fourniture de long terme par canalisations terrestre qui coutent un bras et qu'il doit rentrer dans  ses frais. Le prix des fournitures de gaz et de ptrole font l'objet de prix fixes sur 10 voire 15 ans non lis aux prix "spot".
Idem  pour le  gaz fourni par mon pays  l'Espagne, Portugal et Italie.
Ce  qui vont  s'enrichir  c'est surtout et  comme toujours les roitelets  gandoura-queue trainant dans la poussier &  fodaux du golfe ,ce d'autant que des pays  pauvres comme l'Iran (70 millions d'habitants),le malheureux Venezuela(30 millions voire plus) seront exclus  cause du maintien de l'embargo sur leurs ptroles & gaz .
Les autres producteurs de ptrole(Afrique, mer du nord)  produisent  des quantits faibles sans influence sur les prix.

Passons   ton oxymore : un attentat accidentel. 
Un attentat  ma connaissance n'est jamais accidentel ,il a un but en Ukraine & au del : rappeler aux ttes cerveles de Kiev qu'un voisin est dict par la gographie et qu'on ne peut modifier la gographie.
Cet attentat  coup de semonce  , vient rappeler certainement  l'Ukraine et  la rpublique de Pologne ,nouveaux chevaux de Troie de l'oncle Sam ,que le gazoduc North Stream visant  les court-circuiter (contourner) ,pour des sicles peut tre, sera bientt en service.
Et  que  ces 2 republiques sources d'agitation depuis le monde dans cette rgion, ont intrt  trouver du bois ou du charbon de chauffe (peut tre en Silsie allemande chez Merkel  qui aura des excdents vu North Stream), car le "froid glacial sortant de la bouche de Putin" est mortel.
Amen.

----------


## Jipt

> Cet attentat coup de semonce vient rappeler []


Mais quel attentat ?

----------


## tanaka59

Bonjour, 




> source, merci, car je ne trouve absolument rien...


Il n'y a qu'a regarder les conflits dans le Caucasse : Turquie, Armnie, Gorgie, Azerbaijan, Russie ... Hormis les querelles religieuses il y a aussi les querelles pour le passage de Gazoduc ... L'Ukraine est tourne vers l'UE comme l'Armenie et le Georgie. e qui n'est pas du gout des Russes, Turques et Azris ! 

Quand les pipelines passent en territoires "hostiles" ... raison de plus de ne pas "ami ami" .




> Mais quel attentat ?


On va plutt parler de sabotage : https://www.diploweb.com/Le-gaz-natu...me-partie.html

----------


## MABROUKI

> Mais quel attentat ?


Bah,tu as raison  de poser la question.
Quant  moi, je n'ai fait  que rapporter l'info sur un hypothtique attentat ou acte de sabotage d'aprs ddoumeche et les motivations possibles de tels actes ,car  il y a eu des prcdents un peu vieillot  en 2014 de la part des Ukrainiens lors de la gurilla les opposant aux separatistes du Donbass pro-russes.
En 2020 un accord Russo-Ukrainien ,avec mediation UE  semble  avoir apais les tensions .
lien :
https://www.euractiv.fr/section/comm...year-deadline/

----------


## Ryu2000

LREM devrait revoir ses priorits :
Marine Le Pen "molle" sur les questions de lacit ? Des responsables LREM nuancent les propos de Grald Darmanin



> La majorit est-elle mal  l'aise avec les propos du ministre de l'Intrieur ? L'eurodput LREM Stphane Sjourn a expliqu dimanche 14 fvrier qu'il n'aurait pas qualifi Marine Le Pen de "molle" sur les questions de lacit, comme l'a fait Grald Darmanin sur France 2, tandis que le dlgu gnral du parti prsidentiel Stanislas Guerini a tent de justifier le terme.
> (...)
> Mme son de cloche gn du ct du parti. "Elle tait molle, parce qu'elle tait floue", a dit Stanislas Guerini, autre ex-PS,  franceinfo. "Grald Darmanin a permis de dmasquer Marine Le Pen", qui "n'a absolument pas chang depuis 2017" d'aprs lui. *La lutte contre le Rassemblement national est "le combat, depuis le premier jour, que nous menons"*, a insist Stanislas Guerini dimanche.


Au lieu de combattre un parti politique, ils feraient mieux de s'occuper des vrais problmes, comme de la crise conomique par exemple.
Le PS, l'UMP, LREM rvent tous de finir au second tour contre le RN, il faut faire attention quand mme,  force ils vont finir par perdre.

Je pense qu'il y a des Franais musulmans qui prfreraient voter Marine que voter Macron en 2022. Il est galement possible qu'aucun des deux candidats soit prsent au second tour (2022 c'est loin, il peut en arriver des choses d'ici l).

----------


## MABROUKI

> LREM devrait revoir ses priorits :
> [url=https://www.francetvinfo.fr/politique/jean-castex/gouvernement-de-jean-castex/marine-le-pen-molle-sur-les-questions-de-laicite-des-responsables-lrem-nuancent-les-propos-de-gerald-darmanin_4296853.html]Marine Le 
> Au lieu de combattre un parti politique, ils feraient mieux de s'occuper des vrais problmes, comme de la crise conomique par exemple.
> Le PS, l'UMP, LREM rvent tous de finir au second tour contre le RN, il faut faire attention quand mme,  force ils vont finir par perdre.
> 
> Je pense qu'il y a des Franais musulmans qui prfreraient voter Marine que voter Macron en 2022. Il est galement possible qu'aucun des deux candidats soit prsent au second tour (2022 c'est loin, il peut en arriver des choses d'ici l).


Perfectly.
Les  crises  (economique,sociale,sanitaire etc...) ont t toujours du pain benit,la manne tombant du ciel pour tous les partis d'extreme tendance (gauche ou droite) .
Ceci  s'illustre prsentement par la crise du covid ou l'extrme gauche europenne   en tandem avec  l'extrme  droite  europeene, combattent  les restrictions aux liberts individuelles(confinement, couvre feu, fermetures des frontires)imposes par les gvts en place.
Ce  Guerini  est un Don Quichotte  gar se trompant d'poque et combattant des Moulins  Vent.

Quant aux musulmans ,ils  seront toujours ,conformement  l'adage arabe , "avec l'homme de l'heure".

----------


## Jon Shannow

Un petit dessin pour expliquer le combat de la majorit (soit PS + LREM + LR) contre Marine LEPEN

----------


## ABCIWEB

> Les  crises  (economique,sociale,sanitaire etc...) ont t toujours du pain benit,la manne tombant du ciel pour tous les partis d'extreme tendance (gauche ou droite) .
> Ceci  s'illustre prsentement par la crise du covid ou l'extrme gauche europenne en tandem avec  l'extrme  droite  europeene, combattent  les restrictions aux liberts individuelles(confinement, couvre feu, fermetures des frontires) imposes par les gvts en place.


Il faut nuancer, car cela peut aussi conforter le pouvoir en place. Par exemple, avant la crise du covid, Merkel tait  l'agonie en termes de popularit, alors qu'aujourd'hui elle est aux alentours de 70% d'opinions favorables.




> Angela Merkel, lue chancelire le 22 novembre 2005, semblait il y a encore quelques mois gagne par l'usure du pouvoir. Mais sa gestion de l'pidmie en Allemagne a remis au centre du jeu l"'inoxydable" chancelire.
> 
> Qu'elle semble loin cette anne 2019, quand la dirigeante allemande,  la tte d'une grande coalition  bout de souffle, paraissait dpasse par la mobilisation de la jeunesse pour le climat.
> 
> Comme un symbole du crpuscule de son rgne, Mme Merkel, 66 ans, avait t victime de spectaculaires crises de tremblements lors de crmonies officielles, faisant natre des interrogations sur la capacit d'une chancelire rpute "presque infatigable"  achever son quatrime et dernier mandat avant sa retraite politique en septembre 2021.
> 
> Mais la pandmie de coronavirus a totalement rebattu les cartes et sa popularit, que lui envieraient tous les dirigeants europens, est au znith. Plus de sept Allemands sur 10 se disent satisfaits de sa gestion de l'pidmie.


Grosso modo il y a la mme proportion d'allemands satisfaits de Merckel que de franais mcontents de Macron. La cote de popularit du banquier n'a quasiment pas boug, alors que pourtant il a mis l'essentiel de ses rformes anti-sociales de ct. 

Mais voil, la gestion de la crise est catastrophique : en vrac, l'organisation d'lections sans masques la veille du confinement, puis les mensonges et revirements incessants sur l'utilit des masques, puis on apprenait que cette pnurie n'tait pas du fait des prcdents gouvernements, mais que la dcision du non renouvellement des stocks avait t prise par Salomon, qui lui-mme avait fait pression sur des experts pour qu'ils camouflent sa responsabilit, et puis le retard pris pour la vaccination confie on ne sait pas pourquoi  McKinsey une entreprise prive amricaine... et en mme temps un ministre de l'intrieur accus de viol et d'abus de bien sociaux qui s'emploie  faire voter une loi pour que les policiers puissent tabasser tranquilles  l'abri des camras. 

Voil le rsultat d'une quipe d'amateurs inexpriments gouverns par un charlatant imbus de lui-mme qui passe son temps  insulter le peuple tout en tant lui-mme incapable de formuler la moindre ide intressante, mais qui ne se prive pas de prner la thorie du ruissellement comme une provocation. Et oui les milliards de cadeaux fiscaux comme la suppression de l'impt sur la fortune seraient mieux employs pour favoriser la recherche et le dveloppement, pour les hpitaux, pour l'cole publique, etc.

Et une nouvelle de plus entendue sur France Inter aujourd'hui mme: le lobby des liquidateurs judiciaires qui fait pression pour imposer un changement des rgles,  savoir qu'ils seraient rgls prioritairement par rapport aux autres parties auxquelles l'entreprise doit de l'argent, la priorit actuelle tant les salaris. Aprs la limitation du plafond d'indemnisation pour licenciement abusif aux prud'hommes, les salaris qui, selon l'vangile de saint Macron, ne sont finalement rien, vont sans doute encore morfler.

----------


## ddoumeche

> Putin va certes s'enrichir  mais peu ,car il signe des contrats de fourniture de long terme par canalisations terrestre qui coutent un bras et qu'il doit rentrer dans  ses frais. Le prix des fournitures de gaz et de ptrole font l'objet de prix fixes sur 10 voire 15 ans non lis aux prix "spot".


Poutine s'est pourtant "enrichis" de 450 milllards avec un simple pipeline vers la Chine, et si des contrats ont dj t signs avec l'Allemagne pour North Stream II (je n'en sais rien) avec un prix fixe, il y en aura d'autres  plus ou moins brve chance, avec un prix qui va repartir  la hausse.
Je met le terme d'enrichi entre quillemets car on n'a toujours rien prouv  ce sujet, mme si l'homme doit avoir un revenu confortable.




> Idem  pour le  gaz fourni par mon pays  l'Espagne, Portugal et Italie.
> Ce  qui vont  s'enrichir  c'est surtout et  comme toujours les roitelets  gandoura-queue trainant dans la poussier &  fodaux du golfe ,ce d'autant que des pays pauvres comme l'Iran (70 millions d'habitants), le malheureux Venezuela(30 millions voire plus) seront exclus  cause du maintien de l'embargo sur leurs ptroles & gaz.


La belle affaire, ces deux pays vendent leur production  la Chine qui est le premier consommateur mondial. Et ils sont surtout devenus pauvres  cause de leur mauvaise politique conomique, faut-il rappeler la situation du Vnzula avant que Chavez ne nationalise tous,  commencer par le secteur ptrolier ? cela ne les empeche pas de vendre leur ptrole  oncle Sam qui est son premier client.
Mais quand on lit le CV de Maduro, on a tout compris  la situation Vnzulienne. Encore un bon pre de famille qui va rester 15 ou 20 ans au pouvoir afin de tirer sa famille de la misre.




> Passons   ton oxymore : un attentat accidentel (...) coup de semonce, vient rappeler certainement  l'Ukraine et  la rpublique de Pologne ,nouveaux chevaux de Troie de l'oncle Sam ,que le gazoduc North Stream visant  les court-circuiter (contourner) ,pour des sicles peut tre, sera bientt en service.
> Et  que  ces 2 republiques sources d'agitation depuis le monde dans cette rgion, ont intrt  trouver du bois ou du charbon de chauffe (peut tre en Silsie allemande chez Merkel  qui aura des excdents vu North Stream), car le "froid glacial sortant de la bouche de Putin" est mortel.
> Amen.


La Pologne ne manque pas de charbon, juste de centrales au charbon propre. Dans le pire des cas, l'Allemagne leur revendra du gaz venant de North Stream II, tout comme l'Ukraine se targue de ne pas acheter du gaz russe mais bilorusse. L'honneur sera sauf mais pas le portefeuille.
Vladimir est un homme plein de compassion que vous jugez avec vos yeux de non orthodoxe.




> Il n'y a qu'a regarder les conflits dans le Caucasse : Turquie, Armnie, Gorgie, Azerbaijan, Russie ... Hormis les querelles religieuses il y a aussi les querelles pour le passage de Gazoduc ... L'Ukraine est tourne vers l'UE comme l'Armenie et le Georgie. e qui n'est pas du gout des Russes, Turques et Azris !


On ne peux pas dire qu'tre ami de l'OTAN ou de son cache sexe l'UE porte chance de nos jours, c'est mme un gros dsavantage car on peut tre certain qu'ils ne vont rien faire pour vous en cas de ppin.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Et oui les milliards de cadeaux fiscaux comme la suppression de l'impt sur la fortune seraient mieux employs pour favoriser la recherche et le dveloppement, pour les hpitaux, pour l'cole publique, etc.


a irait  l'encontre de l'idologie de l'UE. L'UE veut que les tats s'endettent moins vite en diminuant les dpenses publiques.




> les salaris qui, selon l'vangile de saint Macron, ne sont finalement rien, vont sans doute encore morfler.


En ce moment il y a des entreprises qui paient des salaris en intercontrat pour qu'ils fassent une rupture conventionnelle. Il n'y a pas encore de plan social, mais a va venir.




> Et ils sont surtout devenus pauvres  cause de leur mauvaise politique conomique, faut-il rappeler la situation du Vnzula avant que Chavez ne nationalise tous,  commencer par le secteur ptrolier ?


C'est faux, en ralit le niveau de vie des vnzuliens les plus pauvres a augment grce  Chavez.
Si le pays va mal c'est  cause de ceux qui taient au pouvoir avant lui, ils ont tous mis sur le ptrole, donc ils importaient tout le reste, il suffit d'un problme avec l'exportation de ptrole et le pays est mort.
Si a va mal au Venezuela c'est  cause des sanctions US. 




> Encore un bon pre de famille qui va rester 15 ou 20 ans au pouvoir


a va tre compliqu quand mme, parce qu'il y a des forces trangres qui aident les anti Maduro.
Un jour un agent US va prendre le pouvoir. C'est triste. Mais pour le moment le pays rsiste encore  l'envahisseur.

----------


## Ryu2000

On dirait que le gouvernement a une bonne ide, il va tester quelque chose :
Covid-19 : des "exprimentations" pour des concerts auront lieu  Paris et Marseille, annonce Roselyne Bachelot



> Toutes les personnes seront testes avant le concert, et les cas positifs "ne seront pas filtrs parce qu'il faut se mettre en situation o il y aura un brassage". Des tests seront galement raliss aprs l'vnement, pour constater ce que cela a donn au niveau des contaminations. Masques et gel hydroalcoolique seront distribus.


Bon l c'est dans une salle, si c'tait  l'extrieur il y aurait encore moins de contaminations.

Le chmage diminue car ceux qui n'ont pas de travail ont arrt d'en chercher :
Le chmage recule au quatrime trimestre car les restrictions sanitaires ont fortement limit et dcourag les recherches demploi



> La baisse est davantage lie au renoncement dune partie des demandeurs demploi qu une amlioration du march du travail. Selon les donnes diffuses, mardi 16 fvrier, par lInstitut national de la statistique et des tudes conomiques (Insee), le taux de chmage en France a fortement recul,  8 % au quatrime trimestre 2020 contre 9,1 % au troisime, revenant  son niveau davant-crise, mais cette baisse est  en partie en trompe-lil  du fait quun certain nombre de personnes ont renonc  chercher un emploi  cause du second confinement.


=====
Edit :
LREM essaie d'utiliser la vieille stratgie qui consiste  crer un ennemi commun pour fdrer, Macron veut crer de la peur et de la haine envers Marine Lepen pour que les gens envisagent de voter pour lui.
Le parti a vraiment trs peu d'lus, donc quasiment aucun impact sur la politique Franaise. Ce n'est pas de la faute au RN si on est dans la crise actuelle.

Pourquoi Marine Le Pen redevient la cible des Marcheurs



> L'analyse est partage tant du ct d'En Marche, que chez Les Rpublicains, Europe Ecologie-Les Verts, et par Marine Le Pen elle-mme ! La suite ? "En toute logique, explique un stratge, un sondage posera cette question : *qui est le mieux plac pour faire barrage au Rassemblement national ?*"
> 
> Si les Franais ne rpondent pas massivement "Emmanuel Macron", alors toutes les cartes sont rebattues pour 2022. "Celui qui apparatra comme le meilleur rempart  Le Pen senvolera dans les intentions de vote", thorise un proche de Xavier Bertrand.
> 
> "Le prsident sera en chute libre dans les sondages et les courbes s'inverseront", prdit un autre. Auquel cas la capacit mme dEmmanuel Macron de se reprsenter sera questionne. "D'o l'agitation du ct d'Edouard Philippe", glisse en priv Marine Le Pen.
> 
> *Ce scnario, Emmanuel Macron veut lviter. Il faut donc faire du bruit et taper fort pour saturer les frquences mdiatiques.* Ne laisser aucun espace pour que d'autres voix ou d'autres candidats lui ravissent la place de rempart anti-Le Pen. Et prcipitent sa chute dans les enqutes d'opinion.


Je ne supporte pas ces histoires de barrages, vot pour un programme pas contre un autre parti. Bon  la limite au second tour vous pouvez voter contre (ou vous abstenir).

----------


## MABROUKI

> a irait  l'encontre de l'idologie de l'UE. L'UE veut que les tats s'endettent moins vite en diminuant les dpenses publiques.
> 
> 
> En ce moment il y a des entreprises qui paient des salaris en intercontrat pour qu'ils fassent une rupture conventionnelle. Il n'y a pas encore de plan social, mais a va venir.
> 
> 
> C'est faux, en ralit le niveau de vie des vnzuliens les plus pauvres a augment grce  Chavez.
> Si le pays va mal c'est  cause de ceux qui taient au pouvoir avant lui, ils ont tous mis sur le ptrole, donc ils importaient tout le reste, il suffit d'un problme avec l'exportation de ptrole et le pays est mort.
> Si a va mal au Venezuela c'est  cause des sanctions US. 
> ...


Rebonjour Ryu2000
je reviens  sur le sujet energie  electricite.Voici une interview video d'un representant du personnel EDF bien aux faits des choses et des peregrinations du groupe  ,de son histoire passe et recente.
lien :

----------


## MABROUKI

> Poutine s'est pourtant "enrichis" de 450 milllards avec un simple pipeline vers la Chine, et si des contrats ont dj t signs avec l'Allemagne pour North Stream II (je n'en sais rien) avec un prix fixe, il y en aura d'autres  plus ou moins brve chance, avec un prix qui va repartir  la hausse.
> Je met le terme d'enrichi entre quillemets car on n'a toujours rien prouv  ce sujet, mme si l'homme doit avoir un revenu confortable.
> 
> 
> 
> La belle affaire, ces deux pays vendent leur production  la Chine qui est le premier consommateur mondial. Et ils sont surtout devenus pauvres  cause de leur mauvaise politique conomique, faut-il rappeler la situation du Vnzula avant que Chavez ne nationalise tous,  commencer par le secteur ptrolier ? cela ne les empeche pas de vendre leur ptrole  oncle Sam qui est son premier client.
> Mais quand on lit le CV de Maduro, on a tout compris  la situation Vnzulienne. Encore un bon pre de famille qui va rester 15 ou 20 ans au pouvoir afin de tirer sa famille de la misre.
> 
> 
> ...


Ton argumentaire est digne des journaleux de BFM ou LCI.
Tu escamote le fonds des choses pour focaliser l'attention sur des faits sans intrts & sensationnels    .
Car  le personnage de Putin, le  vieillard agonisant Khamenei, l'incapable Maduro hritier de Chavez ne sont pas immortels.
Si Poutine a sign un contrat de fourniture de gaz avec la Chine en le bradant certainement ,c'est en pleine crise Ukrainienne foment par les USA, curieux ,curieux !!!
Si Khameiny ,Maduro  bradent "au prix coutant des magasins Darty"  leurs ptroles (et gaz pour l'Iran) aux chinois , c'est suite aux embargos  rptition des USA contre ces 2 pays, puisque ces pays vendaient leur  ptrole pour le premier  l'Europe, le second aux USA.
 Cette  situation  profite surtout aux chinois (merci daddy Sam) grce au concours "aveugle" des USA, en fait pas si aveugle que ca, puisque la politique trangre US  a toujours t dict principalement par les lobbies ptroliers US et accessoirement militaro-industriels.
Mais une politique guide par  des intrts purement prives peut se retourner contre ses propres auteurs, car  courtermiste ou plutt  courte vue.

Quant aux polonais ,peuple sditieux par nature, puisque  la Pologne ne s'entend avec aucun de ces grands voisins hier & prsentement,ils s'enfonceront dans  l're du charbon de houille de leur propre fait et  les cervels de Kiev qui les ont suivi dans ce mauvais pas.
Quant on sait que ces pays taient aliments gratos durant l'erre sovitique par le bon pre Staline ,encore un bon pope.
Ces 2 pays ,s'ils sont entrs dans l'Otan (porte-avion de l'armada US) ,ne sont pas admis  l' UE pour autant.
Leur cousin turc est pourtant un exemple difiant (80 ans d'attente au perron UE, voire l'ternit) de ce qui peut arriver  ce qui suivent les susurrements US.
Ils  ressemblent  au "batard" de l'au-del  comme le dit fort justement cet adage arabe "le batard de l'au-del est condamn  ne pas entrer ni au Paradis ,ni  la Ghenne(enfer)"  .
Une  espece  d'ne de Buridan (ne d'el Birouni) condamn  mourir de faim et soif entre un seau d'eau et d'avoine.
en arabe "KABOUL LAKHRA MA YADKHEL EL JENNA ,MA YADKHEL JEHENAMA"

----------


## tanaka59

Bonjour, 




> je reviens  sur le sujet energie  electricite.Voici une interview video d'un representant du personnel EDF bien aux faits des choses et des peregrinations du groupe  ,de son histoire passe et recente.
> lien :


La libralisation du march du gaz : https://www.grdf.fr/particuliers/fon...mmunicant-grdf .

Veolia et Suez s'y mettent aussi sur le march de l'eau : https://www.saur.com/smart-services/...consommateurs/ , https://www.toutsurmesservices.fr/Le...sses-au-crible , https://www.service.eau.veolia.fr/ho...equipe-en.html , https://www.veolia.fr/medias/actuali...s-intelligents , https://www.service.eau.veolia.fr/fi...ereleve_15.pdf , http://www.eauxglacees.com/spip.php?...d_article=2557 .

----------


## MABROUKI

> Bonjour, 
> 
> 
> 
> La libralisation du march du gaz : https://www.grdf.fr/particuliers/fon...mmunicant-grdf .
> 
> Veolia et Suez s'y mettent aussi sur le march de l'eau : https://www.saur.com/smart-services/...consommateurs/ , https://www.toutsurmesservices.fr/Le...sses-au-crible , https://www.service.eau.veolia.fr/ho...equipe-en.html , https://www.veolia.fr/medias/actuali...s-intelligents , https://www.service.eau.veolia.fr/fi...ereleve_15.pdf , http://www.eauxglacees.com/spip.php?...d_article=2557 .


Bien vu ,car EDF  en fait de mon temps et j' y ai fait mes stages d'tudiant  dans le temps c'tait  EDF-GDF  ,mais le dit reprsentant du personnel m'a appris ,n'tant plus retourn en France depuis 1988, que  sa moitie GDF a t purement et  simplement privatise et  qu'on l'appelle depuis GDF-SUEZ .
L'eau  prive si j'ose dire ,est dj dans le gaz.
Mais comme l'appris un electricien l'eau et l'electricit sont des produits incompatibles !!!

----------


## ddoumeche

> Ton argumentaire est digne des journaleux de BFM ou LCI.
> Tu escamote le fonds des choses pour focaliser l'attention sur des faits sans intrts & sensationnels.


Ah non, moi je vois les choses sur le long terme, je ne raisonne pas  15 jour ni ne fait du socital. Tu peux m'acccuser d'avoir un biais contre les mollah et les chavistes (chavinistes ?), je te rpondrais que tu as un biais pour eux : 1 partout, la balle au centre.




> Car le personnage de Putin, le  vieillard agonisant Khamenei, l'incapable Maduro hritier de Chavez ne sont pas immortels.
> Si Poutine a sign un contrat de fourniture de gaz avec la Chine en le bradant certainement ,c'est en pleine crise Ukrainienne foment par les USA, curieux ,curieux !!!
> Si Khameiny ,Maduro  bradent "au prix coutant des magasins Darty"  leurs ptroles (et gaz pour l'Iran) aux chinois , c'est suite aux embargos  rptition des USA contre ces 2 pays, puisque ces pays vendaient leur  ptrole pour le premier  l'Europe, le second aux USA.


Cela n'a rien de curieux. Les europens ont act le renversement d'un prsident lu, puis fait la morale  Poutine, qui en retour leur a claqu la porte au nez et a sign  un mga contrat avec la Chine. Il a enchain avec des grandes manoeuvres de 300 000(!) hommes et annonc qu'il pouvait tre  Brest en 15 jours, comme  la belle poque. Les europens en ont ch**r dans leur froc, le problme tant que cela s'est vu et qu'ils n'ont plus d'arme.

Le premier client du Vnzuela reste toujours les tats-unis et de loin, mais le pays a perdu 30% de ses capacit de production depuis Chavez. Auquelles il faut retirer les millions de barils fournis gracieusement  Cuba et au Brsil de Lula. C'est norme (chute du PIB de 70%) et le pays ne s'en relevera pas tout seul d'autant qu'il a tte un chauffeur de bus n'ayant mme pas termin son cursus universitaire, croyant qu'il va obliger les USA a respecter le droit international. Ce qui serait une premire.
Or ce n'est pas l'Inde, deuxime partenaire commercial, qui ira sauver les miches de Maduro avec ses Sukhoi-30 qui s'crasent et ses deux sous-marins nuclaires, malgr tout le respect que j'ai pour l'Inde. Mais il ne risque rien parce que la CIA est incomptente depuis fort longtemps.

De mme l'Iran brade son ptrole parce que les Mollah n'ont pas non plus t fichu de maintenir une rafinerie en l'tat et exporte son ptrole brut. Comme le Vnzula. L'autre produit d'export qui n'est pas comptabilis, c'est la main d'oeuvre trs qualifie : mdecin, dentiste, ingenieur, professeurs duniversit .... Comme le Vnzula.

Car si certain l'ignorent, les relations internationales sont souvent bases sur la force. 




> Cette  situation  profite surtout aux chinois (merci daddy Sam) grce au concours "aveugle" des USA, en fait pas si aveugle que ca, puisque la politique trangre US  a toujours t dict principalement par les lobbies ptroliers US et accessoirement militaro-industriels.
> Mais une politique guide par  des intrts purement prives peut se retourner contre ses propres auteurs, car  courtermiste ou plutt  courte vue.


C'est plus compliqu que cela, les lobbies ptroliers amricains ne voulaient pas d'une invasion de l'Irak ... qui aprs la libration a ouvert ses champs ptroliers aux chinois. Voila pourquoi il ne faut pas raisonner  courte vue.




> Quant aux polonais ,peuple sditieux par nature, puisque  la Pologne ne s'entend avec aucun de ces grands voisins hier & prsentement,ils s'enfonceront dans  l're du charbon de houille de leur propre fait et  les cervels de Kiev qui les ont suivi dans ce mauvais pas.
> Quant on sait que ces pays taient aliments gratos durant l'erre sovitique par le bon pre Staline.


Les polonais sont de fiers catholiques et des ttes de pioches, qui se plaindront d'avoir beaucoup souffert ce qui n'est pas faux. Et aussi de s'tre bien engraiss pendant l'aprs guerre, ce qui est une des raison de la fin de l'URSS, "une douzaine de porcelets se nourissant aux seins d'une russie famlique". 




> Ces 2 pays ,s'ils sont entrs dans l'Otan (porte-avion de l'armada US) ,ne sont pas admis  l' UE pour autant.


Je ne sais pas de quels pays tu parles, la Pologne fait partie de l'UE depuis l're Clinton et le grand bond vers l'est.

Pauvre Armnie qui a mis sur une rvolution de couleur, si loin de Dieu, si prt des musulmans.

----------


## MABROUKI

> Ah non, moi je vois les choses sur le long terme, je ne raisonne pas  15 jour ni ne fait du socital. Tu peux m'acccuser d'avoir un biais contre les mollah et les chavistes (chavinistes ?), je te rpondrais que tu as un biais pour eux : 1 partout, la balle au centre.
> 
> 
> 
> Cela n'a rien de curieux. Les europens ont act le renversement d'un prsident lu, puis fait la morale  Poutine, qui en retour leur a claqu la porte au nez et a sign  un mga contrat avec la Chine. Il a enchain avec des grandes manoeuvres de 300 000(!) hommes et annonc qu'il pouvait tre  Brest en 15 jours, comme  la belle poque. Les europens en ont ch**r dans leur froc, le problme tant que cela s'est vu et qu'ils n'ont plus d'arme.
> 
> Le premier client du Vnzuela reste toujours les tats-unis et de loin, mais le pays a perdu 30% de ses capacit de production depuis Chavez. Auquelles il faut retirer les millions de barils fournis gracieusement  Cuba et au Brsil de Lula. C'est norme (chute du PIB de 70%) et le pays ne s'en relevera pas tout seul d'autant qu'il a tte un chauffeur de bus n'ayant mme pas termin son cursus universitaire, croyant qu'il va obliger les USA a respecter le droit international. Ce qui serait une premire.
> Or ce n'est pas l'Inde, deuxime partenaire commercial, qui ira sauver les miches de Maduro avec ses Sukhoi-30 qui s'crasent et ses deux sous-marins nuclaires, malgr tout le respect que j'ai pour l'Inde. Mais il ne risque rien parce que la CIA est incomptente depuis fort longtemps.
> 
> ...


Poutine  Brest  c'est impossible aujourd'hui ,ce  sont des fanfaronnades , Staline avec une arme de 4 millions d'hommes pour traverser les plaines polonaises et  arriver  Berlin a mis  3 ans .L'arme russe a manqu et manque de bon cadres militaires et de moyens logistiques  ,surtout pour une guerre hors de Russie Son arme est juste capable  d'arriver  la tchequie.
Quant  aux armes "hindoues" je suis sceptique sur leur efficacit ,quand on sait que l'inde n'arrive mme pas  fabriquer des voitures dignes de ce nom , et les tricycles  & les zbus continueront de faire fureur dans ce pays.
De tout manire contre qui Maduro compte-t-il se servir des Sukhoi hindoues pips ,si c'est contre les USA, c'est totalement ridicule !!!
D'ailleurs on peut en dire autant de la quincaillerie chinoise ou brsilienne  ,meme si elle est un peu mieu que l'hindoue.
Quand un pays fabrique des smartphones ca ne veut rien dire ,c'est comme les postes radios ou les tls malaysiennes dans les annes 70, c'est du clinquant dlocalis qui ne durera pas.
Dans 90 ans on pourra peut tre voir la chine, l'inde, le Brsil fabriquer de vrais fusils qui tuent pour de bons.
Mme la Core du Sud n'arrive pas  fabriquer des armes dignes de ce nom.
adage  arabe "le hadj est loin pour le type  la petite chaussure".
Les lobbies ptroliers amricains en voulaient tellement au ptrole irakien ,qu'ils ont demand  Total et Gazprom en 2000, aprs l'invasion, de quitter le territoire irakien ,d'abandonner leurs investissements et que Mr Chirac et le prsident Russe de l'poque ont protest violemment .
Prsentement les compagnies amricaines pompent gratos le ptrole irakien, sans compteur  la pompe de ptrole, alors que les irakiens meurent de faim et migrent.
La Pologne fait partie de l'UE, mais sous un statut spcial drogatoire car elle n'arrive pas  respecter les critres de convergences depuis 2004(de divergences plutt sur le sort qui lui est rserv),et sa monnaie est toujours le "zloty" (le "zalt" en dialectal de chez moi veut dire misreux et un homme "mezlot" , c'est un homme misreux).
Quant  l'Ukraine ,elle  sera toujours "mezlota" jusqu'en en l'an 3000.

----------


## tanaka59

Bonjour, 




> Je ne sais pas de quels pays tu parles, la Pologne fait partie de l'UE depuis l're Clinton et le grand bond vers l'est.
> 
> Pauvre Armnie qui a mis sur une rvolution de couleur, si loin de Dieu, si prt des musulmans.





> Bien vu ,car EDF  en fait de mon temps et j' y ai fait mes stages d'tudiant  dans le temps c'tait  EDF-GDF  ,mais le dit reprsentant du personnel m'a appris ,n'tant plus retourn en France depuis 1988, que  sa moitie GDF a t purement et  simplement privatise et  qu'on l'appelle depuis GDF-SUEZ .
> L'eau  prive si j'ose dire ,est dj dans le gaz.
> Mais comme l'appris un electricien l'eau et l'electricit sont des produits incompatibles !!!





> La Pologne fait partie de l'UE, mais sous un statut spcial drogatoire car elle n'arrive pas  respecter les critres de convergences depuis 2004(de divergences plutt sur le sort qui lui est rserv),et sa monnaie est toujours le "zloty" (le "zalt" en dialectal de chez moi veut dire misreux et un homme "mezlot" , c'est un homme misreux).
> Quant  l'Ukraine ,elle  sera toujours "mezlota" jusqu'en en l'an 3000.


En parlant dnergie et de pays Europens justement il y a comme 3 cailloux dans la chaussures europenne  ::mouarf::   ::ptdr::  

> l'Island : ce pays de 300 000 mes est tourne vers les nergies vertes style gothermie ... ce qui n'est pas du got de Bruxelles ... En effet sur le plan nergtique , l'Island c'est vu infliger une veto de l'UE a son adhsion en 2008 car son secteur nergtique n'est pas liberalisable et qu'on ne peut quasiment rien leur vendre ... L'autosuffisance n'est pas du got de l'UE ! Un comble 
> La Norvge dispose de plans ptroliers et gaziers. La encore la Norvge ne veut pas que Bruxelles lui impose un dogme colo et / ou des quotas. Donc la Norvge n'adhre pas  l'UE. Elle est pays "ami" et / ou "allier".
> Le Denmark : la encore avec le Groenland et ses rserves de ptroles et de gaz. Le Denmark conserve une certaine distance entre UE et cette rgion pour ne pas se voir imposer des normes.

L'UE nintgre pas le Groenland dans ces DOM-TOM  contrario de la nouvelles Caldonie qui est franaise par exemple ...

----------


## pmithrandir

@tanaka... je ne sais pas de quoi tu parles pour l'icelande, mais ton histoire de 2008, il va falloir la sourcer.

Moi je vois une demande d'adhsion en 2009, retire en 2014 suite a des questions internes  l'icelande.

https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Adh%C3...urop%C3%A9enne


Et oui, l'UE vient avec des normes qui ont prvue pour empcher les divergence entres pays membres. Je ne vois pas comment on pourrait faire autrement. Ces normes ayant dailleur vocation a augmenter de plus en plus avec l'ajout de nouvelles convergences. Je pense par exemple au secteur financier et aux impts.

----------


## tanaka59

Bonjour,




> @tanaka... je ne sais pas de quoi tu parles pour l'icelande, mais ton histoire de 2008, il va falloir la sourcer.
> 
> Moi je vois une demande d'adhsion en 2009, retire en 2014 suite a des questions internes  l'icelande.
> 
> https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Adh%C3...urop%C3%A9enne
> 
> Et oui, l'UE vient avec des normes qui ont prvue pour empcher les divergence entres pays membres. Je ne vois pas comment on pourrait faire autrement. Ces normes ayant dailleur vocation a augmenter de plus en plus avec l'ajout de nouvelles convergences. Je pense par exemple au secteur financier et aux impts.


Dans les critres de jugements d'adhsion, l'UE a jug que les paramtres nergtiques, ne rpondaient pas aux normes et exigences attendus. D'ou un refus de l'UE.

----------


## BenoitM

> > l'Island : ce pays de 300 000 mes est tourne vers les nergies vertes style gothermie ... ce qui n'est pas du got de Bruxelles ... En effet sur le plan nergtique , l'Island c'est vu infliger une veto de l'UE a son adhsion en 2008 car son secteur nergtique n'est pas liberalisable et qu'on ne peut quasiment rien leur vendre ... L'autosuffisance n'est pas du got de l'UE ! Un comble 
> > La Norvge dispose de plans ptroliers et gaziers. La encore la Norvge ne veut pas que Bruxelles lui impose un dogme colo et / ou des quotas. Donc la Norvge n'adhre pas  l'UE. Elle est pays "ami" et / ou "allier".
> > Le Denmark : la encore avec le Groenland et ses rserves de ptroles et de gaz. Le Denmark conserve une certaine distance entre UE et cette rgion pour ne pas se voir imposer des normes.


1) En quoi le march islandais n'est pas libralisable?  (qu'on ne veut pas le faire c'est un autre point de vue). 
2) En quoi la gothermie empche la libralisation? 
3) Il me semble que l'UE a fixer des objectif d'Energie plus verte 
4) Bon le RU produit quasi autant que la Norvge ca ne l'a pas empch d'tre dans l'UE. Les Pays-Bas sont aussi un gros producteur de gaz.

Sinon comme dit plus haut des sources c'est bien  ::):

----------


## tanaka59

Bonsoir, 




> 1) En quoi le march islandais n'est pas libralisable?


Tout est bas sur la gothermie. Tu as comme un "monopole" nergtique pour les compagnies ... voire les citoyens eux mme qui peuvent "s'auto alimenter" . Ce qui n'est pas du gout de l'UE. Lnergie est un march , l'UE veut pouvoir "brasser des sous". Le gothermie ne rapporterait pas de "taxe" ou de recette fiscale  l'UE ... 




> 2) En quoi la gothermie empche la libralisation ?


Tout simplement , le fait que chaque citoyen peut se connecter directement sur source sans avoir  passer par une fournisseur dnergie ... La notion de march est donc quasi annihile ...




> Sinon comme dit plus haut des sources c'est bien


Reportage dj de 2008/2009 ... pour retrouver celui ci c'est pas une mince  faire

----------


## BenoitM

> Bonsoir, 
> Tout est bas sur la gothermie. Tu as comme un "monopole" nergtique pour les compagnies ... voire les citoyens eux mme qui peuvent "s'auto alimenter" . Ce qui n'est pas du gout de l'UE. Lnergie est un march , l'UE veut pouvoir "brasser des sous". Le gothermie ne rapporterait pas de "taxe" ou de recette fiscale  l'UE ...


Euh? En quoi la gothermie empche de faire des appels d'offre? Bien sur la gothermie c'est accessible au citoyen, je creuse un trou 1m de profondeur  j'ai de la chaleur. En quoi la gothermie ne rapporte pas de taxe? Suffit de taxer l'installation.
J'ai une citerne d'eau de pluie donc je consomme pas d'eau ca empche pas l'tat de mettre une taxe sur la possession d'une citerne d'eau de pluie.
Il y a toujours moyens de faire des sous sous quand on veut...




> Tout simplement , le fait que chaque citoyen peut se connecter directement sur source sans avoir  passer par une fournisseur dnergie ... La notion de march est donc quasi annihile ...


Bon:
1) La majorit de la population islandaises habite sur les ctes et donc je ne pense pas qu'elle a un accs directe  la gothermie.
2) La gothermie pour les particulier ca ne marche que pour la chaleurs (et encore c'est souvent des chauffage urbain donc "libralisable")
3) A ma connaissance la libralisation c'est sur le volet lectricit et 70% de l'lectricit islandaise est du  la force hydraulique donc sauf si les islandais ont tous un barrage dans  maison, il y a de forte chance que se soit des "usines" et donc libralisable...
4) En fait tu es con?

https://askjaenergy.com/iceland-intr...n/energy-data/
https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/%C3%89nergie_en_Islande

----------


## fredoche

> J'ai une citerne d'eau de pluie donc je consomme pas d'eau ca empche pas l'tat de mettre une taxe sur la possession d'une citerne d'eau de pluie.


Au nom de quoi exactement ?

----------


## tanaka59

Bonsoir 




> Euh? En quoi la gothermie empche de faire des appels d'offre? Bien sur la gothermie c'est accessible au citoyen, je creuse un trou 1m de profondeur  j'ai de la chaleur. En quoi la gothermie ne rapporte pas de taxe? Suffit de taxer l'installation.
> J'ai une citerne d'eau de pluie donc je consomme pas d'eau ca empche pas l'tat de mettre une taxe sur la possession d'une citerne d'eau de pluie.
> Il y a toujours moyens de faire des sous sous quand on veut...
> 
> 
> Bon:
> 1) La majorit de la population islandaises habite sur les ctes et donc je ne pense pas qu'elle a un accs directe  la gothermie.
> 2) La gothermie pour les particulier ca ne marche que pour la chaleurs (et encore c'est souvent des chauffage urbain donc "libralisable")
> 3) A ma connaissance la libralisation c'est sur le volet lectricit et 70% de l'lectricit islandaise est du  la force hydraulique donc sauf si les islandais ont tous un barrage dans  maison, il y a de forte chance que se soit des "usines" et donc libralisable...
> ...


1)2) et 3) , vu que tu insistes je vais rechercher les chiffres en question et le reportage.

4) Je t'invite  utiliser un autre ton sinon tu va vite te faire recadrer ... T'es prvenu.




> J'ai une citerne d'eau de pluie donc je consomme pas d'eau ca empche pas l'tat de mettre une taxe sur la possession d'une citerne d'eau de pluie.





> Au nom de quoi exactement ?


En Belgique la lgislation sur une construction neuve comme les maisons est contraignante . Un systme de rcupration d'eau de pluie peut tre prsent (lavage de voiture, chasse d'eau, machine  laver, arrosage de pelouse ... ). En France depuis 2008/2010 chaque nouvelle installation de systme d'utilisation d'eau pluviale est soumis  un conteur : https://www.service-public.fr/partic...sdroits/F31481 ... donc de taxe ! 

On nous parle d'environnement et lutte anti gaspi de l'eau potable . V'la qu'on taxe l'utilisation de l'eau de pluie ... 

Des socits comme Veolia ou Suez estiment que c'est une part supplmentaire d'eau use  traiter ... l'tat en profite pour ponctionner ... 

A contrario avoir un puit ou une source d'eau chez soi n'est pas si tax ...

----------


## BenoitM

> Au nom de quoi exactement ?


Euh que j'utilise les gouts et que je rejette de l'eau us et qu'il faut donc quand mme des stations d'puration (ce n'est pas  la taxe la plus choquante  mon avis, j'utilise quand mme le rseau dgouttage vu qu'il n'y a pas de compteurs sur le rejet d'eau us mais uniquement  que sur le compteur d'entre, ils ont du mettre un taxe sur la citerne d'eau de pluie)
Sinon il faut une raison pour mettre une taxe?  ::aie::  il y a des taxes sur les remorques, les antennes satellitaires, les antennes GSM, la tva donc? 




> 4) Je t'invite  utiliser un autre ton sinon tu va vite te faire recadrer ... T'es prvenu.


Arrte de dire des conneries,  sans sources  et a vitera le problme... T'es prvenu.

----------


## ABCIWEB

> @tanaka... je ne sais pas de quoi tu parles pour l'icelande, mais ton histoire de 2008, il va falloir la sourcer.
> 
> Moi je vois une demande d'adhsion en 2009, retire en 2014 suite a des questions internes  l'icelande.
> 
> https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Adh%C3...urop%C3%A9enne
> 
> 
> Et oui, l'UE vient avec des normes qui ont prvue pour empcher les divergence entres pays membres. Je ne vois pas comment on pourrait faire autrement. Ces normes ayant dailleur vocation a augmenter de plus en plus avec l'ajout de nouvelles convergences. Je pense par exemple au secteur financier et aux impts.


Et oui, l'UE vient avec des normes qui sont prvues pour empcher les divergence entres pays membres ... pour que les multinationales et les spculateurs puissent se faire du fric  bon compte en dmantelant les services publics. On le voit avec le dmantlement d'EDF aujourd'hui et l'augmentation des tarifs depuis la mise en concurrence avec le priv. Quant aux normes sur le secteur financier, tu peux toujours rver. Une nime enqute sur le Luxembourg vient de paratre, a n'a pas fait la une des mdias, et aucune raction ni du gouvernement, ni de l'UE ... c'est normal.




> Cest un secret bien gard, un mystre persistant, une question en suspens depuis des annes : que cache le centre financier du Luxembourg ? Que trouverait-on si lon ouvrait le coffre-fort de ce tout petit Etat situ au cur de lUnion europenne, plac par de nombreux chercheurs dans le top 5 mondial des paradis fiscaux ? Lenqute OpenLux, conduite par Le Monde avec seize mdias partenaires pendant plus dun an, apporte des rponses : 55 000 socits offshore grant des actifs dont la valeur atteint au moins 6 500 milliards deuros.
> (Lire aussi OpenLux : le chiffre de 6 500 milliards deuros dtenus par des socits au Luxembourg est sous-estim)
> 
> Ces socits fantmes sans bureau ni salari ont t cres par des milliardaires, des multinationales, des sportifs, des artistes, des responsables politiques de haut rang et mme des familles royales. Le Luxembourg agit comme un aimant pour la richesse du monde : sur un territoire de 2 586 km2, Tiger Woods et la famille Herms ctoient Shakira et le prince hritier dArabie saoudite. Des centaines de multinationales (LVMH, Kering, KFC, Amazon) y ont ouvert des filiales financires. De riches familles y font fructifier leur patrimoine immobilier.
> 
> Plus surprenant, OpenLux rvle que des fonds douteux, suspects de provenir dactivits criminelles ou lis  des criminels viss par des enqutes judiciaires, ont t dissimuls au Luxembourg. Cest le cas de socits lies  la Mafia italienne, la Ndrangheta, et  la pgre russe. La Ligue, le parti dextrme droite italien, y a cach une cagnotte recherche par les autorits transalpines. Des proches du rgime vnzulien y ont recycl des fonds de marchs publics vicis.


*Il y a un paradis fiscal  nos portes et nous regardons ailleurs*, c'est le titre de l'article de France culture sur ce sujet. 




> Le constat est accablant, et pourtant il semble ne susciter aucune raction.  
> 
> D'habitude, l'Assemble nationale peut s'enflammer pour quelques millions de plus ou de moins dans un budget (pensez aux APL, aux allocations logement) ; mais ici, on parle de milliers de milliards d'euros. Et  quelques exceptions prs, personne n'a lev la voix.  
> 
> Hier, au moment o ce dossier explosif est sorti dans la presse, il y avait plus de ractions sur le biceps (certes avantageux) d'Olivier Vran, le ministre de la Sant, qui s'est fait vacciner devant les camras.
> ...
> La diplomatie franaise n'a toujours pas ragi  ces rvlations. Elles ne sont  ni claires ni tablies , nous glisse une source au ministre des Affaires trangres.  Une discrtion qui change, certes, des dclarations premptoires, comme il y a pu en avoir par le pass:  Nicolas Sarkozy, en 2010 :  Nous avons mis fin au scandale des paradis fiscaux ! .


Plus loin dans l'article, il est dit que les nouvelles normes sur la transparence ont permis de faciliter cette enqute, mais en partie seulement, et surtout a sert  quoi si le gouvernement franais et l'UE s'en fout. Par contre, oui, ils sont beaucoup plus zls pour dtruire les services publics, quitte faire augmenter les prix pour les citoyens.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Au nom de quoi exactement ?


Et depuis quand, il faut une justification pour crer une taxe ?  ::mouarf::

----------


## fredinkan

> Et depuis quand, il faut une justification pour crer une taxe ?


Depuis la cration des tats dmocratiques et l'arrt de la servitude. Mme si de trs nombreuses taxes ont des raisons totalement stupides ou injustifies.

----------


## Ryu2000

> L'autosuffisance n'est pas du got de l'UE ! Un comble


L'UE dteste la prfrence nationale, il y a l'histoire des travailleurs dtachs (quand on embauche un polonais on paie un peu moins de charge qu'avec un Franais), il y a l'histoire d'EDF qui a t contraint d'augmenter ses tarifs, pour que le prix du kWh de ses concurrents devienne concurrentiel (les concurrents d'EDF achtent de l'lectricit  EDF, normalement EDF devrait proposer les prix les plus bas), il y a l'histoire des fruits espagnoles qui sont moins cher parce qu'ils exploitent des maghrbins dans des serres (on devrait taxer les fruits trangers quand on en produit en France), il y a tous les accords de libre changes, etc.




> *Il y a un paradis fiscal  nos portes et nous regardons ailleurs*


Certes le Luxembourg est un paradis fiscal, des gens en parlaient beaucoup du temps de Junker.
Mais il n'est pas le seul, il y a galement : les Pays-Bas, l'Irlande, Malte, Chypre.

Avec la libre circulation des biens et des personnes il est trs facile pour une multinationale d'organiser son dficit l o les taxes et impts sont levs, en envoyant l'argent  la maison mre qui se situe dans un paradis fiscal.
Une affaire de 2015 :
Optimisation fiscale: Fiat et Starbucks devront rembourser 20  30 millions d'euros



> "La Commission europenne a dcid que le Luxembourg et les Pays-Bas ont accord des avantages fiscaux slectifs respectivement  Fiat Finance and Trade et  Starbucks. Ces avantages sont illgaux au regard des rgles de l'UE en matire d'aides d'tat", a indiqu la Commission, dans un communiqu. 
> 
> En cause : la pratique du "tax ruling" (rescrits fiscaux), ces accords passs entre Etats et entreprises, qui permettent aux multinationales de rduire substantiellement le montant de leurs impts dans les pays europens o elles sont prsentes. Cette pratique avait t dtaille dans les documents dvoils lors du scandale "Luxleaks".





> Mme si de trs nombreuses taxes ont des raisons totalement stupides ou injustifies.


Les prtextes sont stupides mais l'objectif rel c'est de rapporter de l'argent  l'tat (il essaie de s'endetter moins vite, la stratgie c'est de dpenser moins et taxer plus (- de service public, + d'impts)).
Parfois les politiciens sont honntes :
Franois Baroin: "La taxe sur les sodas, c'tait un moyen de faire rentrer de l'argent trs vite"



> L'ancien ministre des Finances rvle que la taxe sur les boissons sucres tait en fait un cran de fume. "La taxe sur les sodas, qui avait fait polmique, c'tait un moyen de faire rentrer de l'argent trs vite" explique l'homme politique. 
> 
> Et d'ajouter : "*On l'avait prsent comme un lment de sant publique mais, disons, que c'tait un moyen utile et rapide de faire rentrer de l'argent*".


En Belgique aussi :
"La taxe sur le soda n'a qu'un but: rapporter de l'argent  l'Etat"



> "Selon une tude scientifique, les comportements changent  partir d'une augmentation de 20 % du prix. *En dessous de 20% mme si on le trouve cher, on l'achte quand mme*", explique Patrick Mullie, professeur de dittique  la VUB. En fait, pour lui, la somme ainsi gagne avec la taxe soda devrait surtout servir  diminuer les cotisations patronales sur le travail...
> 
> "Le but n'est pas de lutter contre l'obsit"
> 
> "Cette taxe n'a qu'un seul but, c'est de rapporter de l'argent. Le but n'est srement pas de lutter contre l'obsit, parce qu'il faudrait une stratgie globale. Il faudrait mme lui dclarer une vritable guerre. Et si on veut gagner cette guerre, on doit mettre tous les moyens qui existent. Ce n'est pas le cas", complte Patrick Mullie. Selon lui, il faudrait par exemple utiliser cette somme pour faire plutt baisser le prix des produits sains, comme les fruits, les lgumes ou le lait.


C'est pareil avec le Diesel, le tabac, l'alcool, etc.

Bon l avec les restrictions l'tat est oblig de s'endetter  une vitesse folle, il faut payer le chmage partiel.

----------


## MABROUKI

> Et depuis quand, il faut une justification pour crer une taxe ?


Bonne question !!!
La  seule justification  c'est  un poste de dpense tatique en face, et l'imagination des serviteurs et scribes de l'etat est feconde.
Taxer ,prlever,pomper ,aspirer  est un privilge de l'Etat  qu'il soit dmocratique, ploutocratique ,imprial ou royal, comme frapper la monnaie.

Ce que peut contester un parlement dmocrate, elu  c'est uniquement le poste de dpense en face ,entrainant la cration de la taxe.
L'etat  peut mme taxer l'air , les oiseaux ,la parole et tout ce qui respire ou bouge .
Alors l'eau  de pluie ,oui parce que les nuages appartiennent  l'etat , et meme tout ce qui est sous nos pieds,le sous-sol,invisible et insoupconnable.
Finalement nous ne possdons au titre de la proprit priv & non taxable que  ce que nous drobons  la  vue de l'tat Inquisiteur, Insatiable  et Souponneux. 
Un  vrai LEVIATHAN !!!
Et mme "la barbe" (son port) comme dit un adage populaire chez moi(l'adage est n durant la colonisation car les arabes ne comprenaient pas  
 la multiplicit des taxes franaise ,ne connaissaient que l'impt turc sur les rcoltes ou la taxe d'octroi sur les marchs).
Ce privilge est sans doute une rminiscence de la royaut ,ou le Roi possdaient aussi bien le royaume que ses sujets.

----------


## MABROUKI

> Certes le Luxembourg est un paradis fiscal, des gens en parlaient beaucoup du temps de Junker.
> Mais il n'est pas le seul, il y a galement : les Pays-Bas, l'Irlande, Malte, Chypre.
> 
> Avec la libre circulation des biens et des personnes il est trs facile pour une multinationale d'organiser son dficit l o les taxes et impts sont levs, en envoyant l'argent  la maison mre qui se situe dans un paradis fiscal.
> 
> 
> .


Stop  .
Je  corrige  ta dernire phrase: "Avec la libre circulation des CAPITAUX(pognon) et des personnes il est trs facile pour une multinationale d'organiser son dficit l o les taxes et impts sont levs, en envoyant l'argent  la maison mre qui se situe dans un paradis fiscal".
Car les biens ne  circule  qu'en contrepartie du pognon.
Quand un bien change de proprietaire, circule ,il faut de suite s'interroger ou est parti le pognon .
Quant au Paradis, personne ne sait ou il se trouve ,sinon personne ne resterait sur terre !

----------


## Ryu2000

> Je  corrige


Ah ouais je me suis peut-tre tromp de mot, mais on comprend quand mme l'ide.




> Quant au Paradis, personne ne sait


Ce n'est qu'un terme, ce sont des pays avec une fiscalit rduite.

Il y a des gens qui en ont marre de faire barrage :
Appel  tmoins : Moi, de gauche, je nirai plus faire barrage



> Cest dans lair. Un ami qui vous dit qui na pas support entendre Grald Darmanin, face  Marine Le Pen, affirmer que le gouvernement auquel il appartient est plus dur que la prsidente du Rassemblement national. Un autre qui est retourn manifester pour la libert de la presse en dcembre. Un dernier qui a toujours t au rendez-vous, lors des seconds tours dans des lections nationales ou locales pour faire barrage  lextrme droite mais qui en est certain : *Jamais, plus jamais, je nirai apporter ma voix  Macron sil est au second tour face  Le Pen*.


Plus il y aura de gens comme a, moins Macron a de chance d'arriver au second tour.

Festivals de musique : jauges, places assises, masques Que devrait annoncer Roselyne Bachelot ?



> Selon Europe 1, pour les gros festivals la ministre serait favorable  des concerts assis, avec un nombre limit de participants. Le but tant d'instaurer au maximum une distanciation sociale pour limiter les risques de contamination. 
> 
> Roselyne Bachelot serait aussi favorable au port du masque gnralis, sur le site des festivals, en intrieur comme en extrieur. Reste la question des tests avant et aprs les concerts, pas encore tranche.

----------


## David_g

> *Avec la libre circulation des biens et des personnes* il est trs facile pour une multinationale d'organiser son dficit l o les taxes et impts sont levs, en envoyant l'argent  la maison mre qui se situe dans un paradis fiscal.


Alors qu'on voit bien  l'chelle mondiale, que en dehors de l'UE cela n'existe pas !!  ::roll::

----------


## foetus

> Plus il y aura de gens comme a, moins Macron a de chance d'arriver au second tour.


 ::triste::  comme avec A. Hidalgo. D'aprs 1 sondage, avant les municipales 2020, 70% des personnes taient contre.
Et  la fin, elle gagne avec 6.61 (tour 1)/ 15 (tour 2)  points d'avance sur R. Dati (l'autre poids lourd politique)

Donc  ::roll:: , mme si on peut se poser la question de la lgitimit de ces municipales 2020, avec les multiples annonces de suppression/ report/ date dfinitive/ ... et de la motivation donc des gens, les faits sont l.

----------


## Ryu2000

Il a l'air sympa le maire de Carhaix, il parle comme un coach de Rugby
Le maire de Carhaix vent debout contre des Vieilles charrues en format  assis 



> 


Il n'est pas satisfait par le plan du gouvernement, c'est n'importe quoi cette histoire de 5000 personnes assisses ! Enfin c'est mieux que rien, mais c'est rp pour les gros festivals comme les Eurockennes et le Hellfest.




> R. Dati (l'autre poids lourd politique)


 Paris les gros candidats taient :
- Anne Hidalgo 
- Rachida Dati 
- Agns Buzyn 
- David Belliard 
- Cdric Villani
Je ne vois que des mauvais choix dans la liste, je comprend que l'abstention tait forte  ::P: 
Municipales : le record historique d'abstention battu  Paris, seulement 36,68 % de participation

L'abstention c'est peut-tre une manire de dire "aucun de la liste, ils sont tous nuls".

----------


## BenoitM

> Je ne vois que des mauvais choix dans la liste, je comprend que l'abstention tait forte


Il me semble que des qu'il y a un lu politique pour toi c'est un mauvais choix.

----------


## Ryu2000

> des qu'il y a un lu politique


Non en cherchant bien, on doit pouvoir trouver 2, 3 lus pas trop mal.
Par exemple il y a Jean Lassalle qui est trs bien. De loin Franois Ruffin a l'air intressant. Il arrive  Nicolas Dupont Aignan de dire des choses justes.

Mais aprs c'est vrai que je ne suis pas satisfait par les principaux partis politiques Franais.

----------


## pmithrandir

Tanaka,  je crois que simplement... tu oublies que l UE n'a pas pu refuser l adhsion de l'Islande en 2008, puisque ces derniers ne l'ont demande qu'en 2009. Et ils ont d'ailleurs retir cette demande en 2013 ou 2014.

Pour la normalisation, j'ai bien lu l'article du monde sur le Luxembourg.
Ce qui est important ici, c est l impact sur la population et l inflchissement progressif de la politique europenne et des rgles imposes aux tats, avec leur accord initial.(entre autre par le vote)

Pour ajouter des rgles, il faut forcer les tats perdant  le faire... donc trouver le bras de levier qui va bien.

La prsidente de la commission europenne avait dbut son mandat en expliquant qu'elle voulait arriver  unifier les rgles sur les taxes... Je jugerai  la fin son mandat. Je ne serai dailleur pas tonn que cette enqute soit partie du plan gnral pour affaiblir la dfense des pays comme le Luxembourg et minimiser les contreparties qu'on leur donnera.

----------


## Ryu2000

D'aprs Grarld Darmanin, Marine Lepen est mchante et elle n'est pas gentille :
https://twitter.com/HeleneLaporteRN/...30624724520963
C'est un peu prs le seul argument d'LREM. J'espre qu'LREM n'atteindra pas le second tour en 2022.

a me fait penser  une citation de Lionel Jospin :



> Pendant toutes les annes du mitterrandisme nous navons jamais t face  une menace fasciste et donc, tout antifascisme ntait que du thtre. Nous avons t face  un parti, le Front National, qui tait un parti dextrme droite, un parti populiste aussi  sa faon, mais nous navons jamais t dans une situation de menace fasciste et mme pas face  un parti fasciste.

----------


## fredoche

ouep

on en a pas fini avec les branquignoles qui nous gouvernent, mais  la limite ce serait juste anecdotique si ce n'tait pas que le reflet de la ralit permanente de ces gens.

Et les "mchants" en attendant ce sont bien eux, qui ont us  outrance des instruments de rpression  et de contrle des opinions, de la libert et de la libert de parole

----------


## fredoche

Un nouveau mdia va sortir, dnomm Blast, vous en avez peut-tre entendu parler.

J'ai regard hier l'interview de gal Giraud, que je trouve d'une profonde justesse et lucidit, je vous la recommande :



et l je viens de regarder le 1er dito de Denis Robert, juste et lucide aussi :



Je me dis que tout espoir n'est pas perdu

----------


## Gunny

Prochainement, consultation des franais sur ces sujets : 
- Les musulmans sont-ils mchants, ou trs mchants ?
- Avons-nous raison, ou sont-ce nos opposants qui ont tort ?
- Les violences policires sont-elles lgitimes, ou acceptables ?
- Les fonctionnaires doivent-ils tres virs, ou forcs  dmissionner ?

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Prochainement, consultation des franais sur ces sujets : 
> - Les musulmans sont-ils mchants, ou trs mchants ?
> - Avons-nous raison, ou sont-ce nos opposants qui ont tort ?
> - Les violences policires sont-elles lgitimes, ou acceptables ?
> - Les fonctionnaires doivent-ils tres virs, ou forcs  dmissionner ?


Cette "consultation" se nommera "Prsidentielle 2022" !  ::aie::

----------


## ABCIWEB

> Prochainement, consultation des franais sur ces sujets : 
> - Les musulmans sont-ils mchants, ou trs mchants ?
> - Avons-nous raison, ou sont-ce nos opposants qui ont tort ?
> - Les violences policires sont-elles lgitimes, ou acceptables ?
> - Les fonctionnaires doivent-ils tres virs, ou forcs  dmissionner ?


... sans oublier l'islamo gauchisme qui gangrne les universits selon Frdrique Vidal.

... et le ministre de l'agriculture Julien Denormandie, qui a exhort le maire cologiste de Lyon  ne pas mettre "de lidologie dans lassiette de nos enfants", pendant que Darmanin pourfend une politique "moraliste et litiste qui exclut les classes populaires" en mme temps quil dnonce "une insulte faite aux agriculteurs et aux bouchers franais." Aprs c'est certain que Darmanin est un grand pourfendeur de la morale... Vous lirez dans l'article en lien que Grard Collomb avait fait les mmes menus un an auparavant (sans viande mais avec des oeufs et du poisson) pour les mmes raisons d'organisation dues au covid, sans que cela ne suscite aucune raction.

Voil le niveau du clan micronique, dclencher des polmiques pour occuper le terrain et faire oublier le reste, matraquer des associations d'ides entre "gauche et islam", "cologie et litisme excluant le peuple" etc, etc. faute d'avoir un bilan  dfendre il faut faire passer les autres pour des pouvantails.

Mais  part ces polmiques prparant la campagne lectorale, dans la ralit, il en reste quoi de la convention citoyenne pour le climat, mme principe que pour le grand dbat "gilets jaunes" une anne plus tt, une ou deux mesures symboliques. Et on attend toujours aussi une raction concernant la lutte contre les paradis fiscaux notamment le Luxembourg, aprs l'enqute du Monde dont je parlais en page prcdente. Mais ne faisons pas les chochottes pour des centaines de milliards d'argent frauduleux qui s'vapore avec la bndiction de nos gouvernements, le gros problme ce sont ces islamo-gauchistes-ecologistes-extrmistes donc la gauche et les cologistes qui sont tous complices.

En fait a ne nous change pas de la prsidence Macron, toujours aussi nulle, tout dans la com  deux balles. Ensuite il vont nous faire la morale pour un sursaut rpublicain. Heu... mais elle est o la morale ?  Ils nous disent  longueur de journe qu'internet est un danger pour l'information, mais toute leur communication est fallacieuse, trompeuse, conue dans le seul but de nous manipuler et masquer la ralit. Ils ne sont rien d'autre que des mercenaires au service de la financiarisation de l'conomie et de la mercantilisation des esprits, c'est  dire tout le contraire de ce dont nous avons besoin pour faire face aux dfis prsents et  venir. Des extrmistes qui diabolisent les opposants, matraquent et borgnent les manifestants  et qui veulent se faire passer pour des sauveurs, c'est le summum de l'imposture. Cette bande de p'tits loups opportunistes avec les dents qui rayent le parquet n'ont rien  faire dans la politique et dans le service public, ce sont de vritables dangers pour la dmocratie, de mme pour les quilibres sociaux et environnementaux.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Et on attend toujours aussi une raction concernant la lutte contre les paradis fiscaux notamment le Luxembourg


L'UE ne peut rien faire contre les paradis fiscaux.
Contre l'optimisation fiscale, mieux vaut miser sur la rputation que sur les exclusions



> Gabriel Zucman vient de publier ses estimations pour 2017 sur les gagnants et les perdants dans le jeu de la concurrence fiscale. Ses donnes montrent que les paradis fiscaux crent un manque  gagner pour la France gal  22 % des recettes de l'impt sur les socits. L'Allemagne et l'Italie sont dans les mmes eaux. Bien que, dans l'imagination collective, les paradis fiscaux soient associs  des plages tropicales, 81 % de ce montant est en fait capt par les paradis fiscaux de chez nous (*dans l'ordre, Luxembourg, Pays-Bas, Belgique, Irlande*).
> 
> L'optimisation fiscale en Europe est favorise par les normes internationales et par la (sacro-sainte) souverainet fiscale des Etats membres (n'en dplaise  ceux qui s'opposent  une Union europenne fdrale). La Commission et le Parlement europens ont pourtant fait leur travail, en proposant en 2018 un plan pour une taxation commune des multinationales (l' assiette commune consolide pour l'impt des socits , Accis) . Le systme propos distribuerait les bnfices (et donc l'assiette fiscale) des firmes multinationales entre les pays membres sur la base du chiffre d'affaires et des emplois par pays, rendant vain le changement de sige lgal. *Mais la proposition de Accis s'est perdue dans les limbes du Conseil europen , bloque par le veto des pays bnficiant du systme actuel.*
> 
> En attendant le Godot europen, la crise du Covid est une occasion de montrer que les Etats ne sont pas totalement impuissants face  l'optimisation fiscale. A la suite de la Pologne et du Danemark, *la France envisage de soumettre les aides d'Etat  la condition que les entreprises n'aient pas leur sige fiscal ou celui de leurs filiales dans un paradis fiscal*. Le gouvernement italien semble vouloir suivre la mme voie.





> Mais ne faisons pas les chochottes pour des centaines de milliards d'argent frauduleux qui s'vapore avec la bndiction de nos gouvernements, le gros problme ce sont ces islamo-gauchistes-ecologistes-extrmistes donc la gauche et les cologistes qui sont tous complices.


C'est vrai qu'on a l'impression que les mdias et les politiciens essaient de dtourner l'attention.




> Ils ne sont rien d'autre que des mercenaires au service de la financiarisation de l'conomie et de la mercantilisation des esprits


Plus de gens feront ce constat, mieux ce sera  :+1: 

On dirait que le gouvernement veut corrompre les esprits de ceux qui n'ont pas encore l'ge de voter (si ont veut qu'ils votent PS/UMP/LREM plus tard, il faut commencer la propagande tt).
Le gouvernement se lance sur Twitch : quelle est cette plateforme prise des jeunes ?



> Aprs l'arrive d'Emmanuel Macron sur TikTok et le challenge rcemment lanc aux Youtubeurs McFly et Carlito, le gouvernement cherche une nouvelle faon de s'attirer les bonnes grces des plus jeunes. Comme le rapporte RTL, il prvoit pour a de se lancer dans une nouvelle aventure : Twitch.
> (...)
> L'homme politique devrait galement dbriefer les dcisions prises lors du dernier Conseil des ministres, en compagnie de plusieurs influenceurs. Pour la premire, prvue mercredi 24 fvrier  18 h 30, EnjoyPhoenix, Paola Locatelli et Just Riadh pourraient tre de la partie.


====
"Islamo-gauchisme" : le gouvernement "a raison" de rclamer une enqute  l'universit, estime Jordan Bardella



> Le gouvernement "a raison" de demander une enqute sur l'"islamo-gauchisme" dans lequel "baignent toute une partie de l'universit franaise" et "toute une partie de la gauche", a ragi mardi 23 fvrier sur franceinfo Jordan Bardella, vice-prsident du Rassemblement national, dput europen.
> 
> "Faire une enqute n'est pas une atteinte  la libert, on a encore le droit de mettre en place des enqutes dans notre pays sur des sujets aussi graves", a-t-il soulign, alors que le prsident de Sorbonne Universit, Jean Chambaz, a accus le gouvernement de "draguer des secteurs de l'opinion publique dans des endroits assez nausabonds."


Il y a quand mme une bonne nouvelle, les tampons et les services hyginiques seront gratuits dans les universits.
Prcarit menstruelle :  Le gouvernement prend enfin ses responsabilits 



> Rclame par de nombreuses associations fministes depuis des annes, la gratuit des protections hyginiques sera bientt une ralit dans les universits. Mardi 23 fvrier, la ministre de lenseignement suprieur, Frdrique Vidal, en a pris lengagement lors dune rencontre,  Poitiers, avec des tudiants de diffrents syndicats (Association fdrative des tudiants de Poitiers, FAGE et UNEF). Ds la rentre 2021, les protections priodiques seront gratuites pour toutes les tudiantes, a-t-elle promis.  Cest une question de dignit , avait-elle affirm, la veille, sur RTL.

----------


## Cincinnatus

> En fait a ne nous change pas de la prsidence Macron, toujours aussi nulle, tout dans la com  deux balles. Ensuite il vont nous faire la morale pour un sursaut rpublicain. Heu... mais elle est o la morale ?  Ils nous disent  longueur de journe qu'internet est un danger pour l'information, mais toute leur communication est fallacieuse, trompeuse, conue dans le seul but de nous manipuler et masquer la ralit.


Le documentaire "La fabrique de l'ignorance" sur Arte hier soir (https://www.arte.tv/fr/videos/091148...e-l-ignorance/) est le meilleur exemple que j'ai vu sur les dbuts des "fake news". A l'origine l'industrie du tabac a "remis en question" les causes du cancer. Elle a noy les mdias de pseudos-recherches mais aussi de vraies recherches, juste pour noyer le poisson. L'amiante cause aussi des cancers du poumon, mais cela n'enlve rien aux dangers du tabac. 

D'autres industries ont fait de mme, globalement a a abouti  Trump et  la dfiance vis--vis de la science. 

Pour revenir sur le sujet Macron et Cie, ils ont tellement menti que leur crdibilit est nulle.

----------


## ONTAYG

> Pour revenir sur le sujet Macron et Cie, ils ont tellement menti que leur crdibilit est nulle.


Le problme c'est que je ne vois personne de crdible pour les prochaines lections de 2022.

----------


## fredoche

Dans le mme temps on peut refuser un revenu minimum pour les moins de 25 ans, tudiants ou non, et on va offrir des serviettes hyginiques aux seules tudiantes. Encore un coup de com pitoyable.
Prcarit menstruelle quand on met un million de gens dans la prcarit relle juste en 2020...

J'ai t trs, trop longtemps pro-europen. Dsormais je vomis ce systme. Ils vont tenter de le maintenir jusqu'au bout. Je souhaite juste qu'il explose, peu importe les consquences. C'est pour moi juste un systme de spoliation et de contournement de la dmocratie  grande chelle. Ce sont des systmes claniques et mafieux. Autocratie, ploutocratie, technocratie...

Qu'ils le veuillent ou non c'est leur crpuscule, comme l'crivait fort bien Branco. La pourriture est trop avance pour que l'on en sauve les parties saines

Et alors l'islamo-gauchisme, a aussi c'est  dgueuler. Associer islam et gauche pour ternir encore plus les rares ides qui pourraient tre de progrs et galitaires

----------


## tanaka59

Bonjour, 




> ... sans oublier l'islamo gauchisme qui gangrne les universits selon Frdrique Vidal.
> 
> ... et le ministre de l'agriculture Julien Denormandie, qui a exhort le maire cologiste de Lyon  ne pas mettre "de lidologie dans lassiette de nos enfants". Pendant que Darmanin pourfend une politique "moraliste et litiste qui exclut les classes populaires" en mme temps quil dnonce "une insulte faite aux agriculteurs et aux bouchers franais." Aprs c'est certain que Darmanin est un grand pourfendeur de la morale... Vous lirez dans l'article en lien que Grard Collomb avait fait les mmes menus un an auparavant (sans viande mais avec des oeufs et du poisson) pour les mmes raisons d'organisation dues au covid, sans que cela ne suscite aucune raction.
> 
> Voil le niveau du clan micronique, dclencher des polmiques pour occuper le terrain et faire oublier le reste, matraquer des associations d'ides entre "gauche et islam", "cologie et litisme excluant le peuple" etc, etc. faute d'avoir un bilan  dfendre il faut faire passer les autres pour des pouvantails.
> 
> Mais  part ces polmiques prparant la campagne lectorale, dans la ralit, il en reste quoi de la convention citoyenne pour le climat, mme principe que pour le grand dbat "gilets jaunes" une anne plus tt, une ou deux mesures symboliques. Et on attend toujours aussi une raction concernant la lutte contre les paradis fiscaux notamment le Luxembourg, aprs l'enqute du Monde dont je parlais en page prcdente. Mais ne faisons pas les chochottes pour des centaines de milliards d'argent frauduleux qui s'vapore avec la bndiction de nos gouvernements, le gros problme ce sont ces islamo-gauchistes-ecologistes-extrmistes donc la gauche et les cologistes qui sont tous complices.
> 
> En fait a ne nous change pas de la prsidence Macron, toujours aussi nulle, tout dans la com  deux balles. Ensuite il vont nous faire la morale pour un sursaut rpublicain. Heu... mais elle est o la morale ?  Ils nous disent  longueur de journe qu'internet est un danger pour l'information, mais toute leur communication est fallacieuse, trompeuse, conue dans le seul but de nous manipuler et masquer la ralit. Ils ne sont rien d'autre que des mercenaires au service de la financiarisation de l'conomie et de la mercantilisation des esprits, c'est  dire tout le contraire de ce dont nous avons besoin pour faire face aux dfis prsents et  venir. Des extrmistes qui diabolisent les opposants, matraquent et borgnent les manifestants  et qui veulent se faire passer pour des sauveurs, c'est le summum de l'imposture. Cette bande de p'tits loups opportunistes avec les dents qui rayent le parquet n'ont rien  faire dans la politique et dans le service public, ce sont de vritables dangers pour la dmocratie, de mme pour les quilibres sociaux et environnementaux.


Tu ne fais que souligner les nombreuses mesures liberticides et abus de pouvoir ... actuellement nous sommes bel et bien en dictature :

> abus de pouvoir en refoulant les gens pour se dplacer
> mesure liberticide et sgrgationniste sur le plan mdical et de la sant des gens
> mesure arbitraire de rtention avec les quarantaines
> raquette, dtroussage, ranonnage et dpouillement des travailleurs a l'approche du couvre feux 
> harclement des honntes gens

Arriv au niveau de bassesse ou nous sommes, les fdo sont aux mme niveau que les truands ... des truands eux mme !

Les citoyens doivent se rendre compte qu'ils n'ont pas  se laisser faire ,ni a se laisser marcher dessus , ni a se faire intimider ... Toutes ces mesures n'ont aucunement a tre respectes ... Il n'y a pas  cautionner a se faire agresser par la police .




> ploutocratie


C'est la "dmocratie des plouques" ?




> Le documentaire "La fabrique de l'ignorance" sur Arte hier soir (https://www.arte.tv/fr/videos/091148...e-l-ignorance/) est le meilleur exemple que j'ai vu sur les dbuts des "fake news". A l'origine l'industrie du tabac a "remis en question" les causes du cancer. Elle a noy les mdias de pseudos-recherches mais aussi de vraies recherches, juste pour noyer le poisson. L'amiante cause aussi des cancers du poumon, mais cela n'enlve rien aux dangers du tabac. 
> 
> D'autres industries ont fait de mme, globalement a a abouti  Trump et  la dfiance vis--vis de la science.


J'ai regard ce documentaire en partie.




> Pour revenir sur le sujet Macron et Cie, ils ont tellement menti que leur crdibilit est nulle.


Plutt dire qu'ils n'en ont jamais eu ... A part prendre les franais pour des dbiles ...




> Le problme c'est que je ne vois personne de crdible pour les prochaines lections de 2022.


Car tu crois que Melenchon et Lepen sont "crdible" ? C'est tre naf que de penser que le vote populiste va solutionner quoi que se soit ...

----------


## foetus

> Le problme c'est que je ne vois personne de crdible pour les prochaines lections de 2022.


Cela va au-del de la crdibilit  ::aie::   ::aie:: 

L'opposition franaise se tait depuis le COVID et on le voit bien depuis 2017, que l'opposition franaise va dans le mme sens que l'Europe (mais pas  100%).
Et en plus j'ai cr comprendre qu'il y a 1 dlire "Premire femme prsidente" avec C. Lagarde ou A. Hidalgo : on n'est pas dans la m$rd$ avec elles  ::massacre::  1 banquire et 1 serpillire "folle de la pdale"

----------


## fredoche

Que ce soit l'une ou l'autre aucune n'a des ides  la hauteur de la situation, ce sera juste la perptuation de la politique actuelle, comme sarkozy-hollande-macron. On nous vend des images de magazine. On s'en branle du socital paris-match et des uvres de charit faon gauche caviar

ploutocratie, c'est le gouvernement par les grosses fortunes tanaka. Rien  voir avec les ploucs. Les ploucs c'est le populisme qui est bon pour eux.

----------


## Ryu2000

> il y a 1 dlire "Premire femme prsidente" avec C. Lagarde ou A. Hidalgo


Ce sera peut-tre Marion Marchal en 2027, elle pourrait crer son parti d'ici l.

Les mdias parlent de Zemmour, mais il ne se prsentera probablement pas :
Prsidentielle 2022 : Des soutiens dEric Zemmour lancent une plateforme en ligne



> Eric Zemmour bnficierait de soutiens de poids. Robert Mnard, le maire de Bziers, a rencontr Marine Le Pen le 16 fvrier dernier et lui a fait part des  qualits  quil voyait chez le polmiste Eric Zemmour. Il aurait, selon lui,  plus envie quavant  dtre candidat  la prsidentielle mais ne veut pas porter tort  la cheffe du Rassemblement national, crdite au second tour par de rcents sondages.
> 
> Selon le maire de Bziers, la  prsence dEric Zemmour  dans la course  lElyse est  souhaitable pour Marine Le Pen parce qu*il est capable dattirer  lui des gens quelle nest pas capable dattirer* .





> ce sera juste la perptuation de la politique actuelle


Il faut suivre les directives de l'UE, il n'y a pas de marge de manuvre.

=====
Edit :
J'ai un peu l'impression que les mdias commencent  promouvoir Marine Lepen pour qu'elle atteigne le second tour de 2022 :
Prsidentielle 2022 : Marine Le Pen modre son discours conomique pour tenter de gagner en crdibilit
Prsidentielle 2022 : comment Marine Le Pen muscle son programme conomique



> Jusqu' quand pourra durer le "quoi qu'il en cote", voulu par Emmanuel Macron ? "La dette franaise a explos en 2020, passant denviron 98% du PIB fin 2019,  prs de 120% du PIB dbut 2021, soit une hausse denviron 300 milliards deuros", explique France 24.
> 
> Pour Marine Le Pen, "une dette doit tre rembourse". "Il y a l un aspect moral essentiel, estime-t-elle.  partir du moment o un tat souverain fait appel  une source de financement extrieure, sa parole est dairain. Il sorganise pour rembourser sa dette contre vents et mares".


 Une dette c'est une dette.

----------


## ONTAYG

> Car tu crois que Melenchon et Lepen sont "crdible" ? C'est tre naf que de penser que le vote populiste va solutionner quoi que se soit ...


Tu dtournes mes propos, j'ai crit :*Le problme c'est que je ne vois personne de crdible pour les prochaines lections de 2022.*

Donc je n'ai cit personne de crdible, tu dformes mes propose, l c'est toi qui n'es pas crdible  ::ptdr::

----------


## tanaka59

Bonjour, 




> Tu dtournes mes propos, j'ai crit :*Le problme c'est que je ne vois personne de crdible pour les prochaines lections de 2022.*


Je fais un constat , en partant du postulat qu'un "extrme" , n'aurait pas/ne fait pas/ne fera pas mieux ... 




> Donc je n'ai cit personne de crdible, tu dformes mes propose, l c'est toi qui n'es pas crdible


Donc je ne dforme rien ... c'est toi qui vient de te dcrdibiliser ...  ::roll::

----------


## Ryu2000

> en partant du postulat qu'un "extrme"


En gros ONTAYG a dit "ils sont tous nuls", a englobe les extrmes.

----------


## Gunny

C'est facile de dire que Mlenchon et LFI sont populistes et ne font rien, mais c'est simplement faux. Si vous regardez les dbats de l'assemble nationale ils sont parfaitement capables de tenir tte  la majorit, et ils le font autant que possible. Je vous invite  aller voir l si vous voulez des exemples : https://melenchon.fr/categorie/theme...lee-nationale/ . Malheureusement a drange certains car le "tous pourris" est du pain bni quand on est un politicien pourri soi-mme ou qu'on profite du status quo no-libral actuel, donc a n'est pas couvert dans les mdias.
Oui il y a des solutions, et qualifier LFI d'extrme gauche montre vraiment quel point l'chiquier politique a gliss vers la droite dernirement. Notez que je ne cherche pas  idaliser LFI ou Mlenchon, je ne suis pas militant ni encart ni quoi que ce soi, je n'aime pas particulirement Mlenchon, je ne suis pas d'accord avec 100% du programme, et je ne dis pas non plus que LFI est le seul et l'unique parti intressant. Mais je trouve que le "tous pourris, tous incomptents" entretient l'apathie et fait systmatiquement le jeu du pouvoir en place.

----------


## fredoche

Oui Gunny
LFi anciennement front de gauche n'a jamais t  l'extrme gauche, il avait plutt tendance  se situer entre socialisme et communisme, et le communisme n'tait pas considr comme extrme. 
Quand on parlait dextrmes, on parlait de Lutte Ouvrire et de la LCR devenue NPA.

Ceux qui ne font rien aujourd'hui, ceux qui ont t pourtant lus pour a, c'est au minimum les parlementaires LREM qui sont incapables de porter le moindre dbat. Que l'on continue  tre en tat d'urgence aujourd'hui soumis aux seules volonts de Macron est proprement scandaleux

----------


## halaster08

> C'est facile de dire que Mlenchon et LFI sont populistes et ne font rien, mais c'est simplement faux.


C'est comme a qu'ils sont dpeints dans les mdias, et malheureusement beaucoup s'arrtent  cette (fausse) image
De toute faon ds que quelqu'un va a l'encontre du no-libralisme c'est soit un populiste soit un islamo-gauchiste, c'est pratique a fait une bonne excuse pour les ignorer

----------


## tanaka59

Bonjour, 




> Que l'on continue  tre en tat d'urgence aujourd'hui soumis aux seules volonts de Macron est proprement scandaleux


Entirement d'accord avec toi.

Justement si reconfinement il y a, j'appelle massivement les gens a se rebiffer et NE PAS respecter cet injonction/ordre.

Du moment que :

vous portez le masque
vous respectez les gestes barrires
vous voyez peu de monde
vous vous lavez les mains
vous dsinfectez les surfaces et nettoyez rgulirement 

---

Si reconfinement ou renforcement du couvre feu je m'en dsolidarise , ne comptez pas sur moi. 

J'applique dj ceci et je ne peux rien faire de plus :




> vous portez le masque
> vous respectez les gestes barrires
> vous voyez peu de monde
> vous vous lavez les mains
> vous dsinfectez les surfaces et nettoyez rgulirement


---

Sortir au del de 18h , sans attestation, violer une quarantaine, sortir de force d'un primtre , fournir une faux test pcr ... n'est en rien criminel. Ne pas se laisser intimider par les fdo (qui n'en sont plus car au mme niveau que les truands ... ). Extorquer de l'argent aux citoyens honntes  coup d'amende est juste dgueulasse.

Quand on a pas d'tat dme avec vous, n'en ayez aucun, ni scrupule !

----------


## halaster08

Au fait, on a pas parler ici je crois, vous avez vu la tentative de LREM pour faire passer les colos pour des salauds qui veulent mal nourrir nos enfants au nom de leur idologie ?
A Lyon la mairie colo a imposer des repas unique sans viandes (mais avec d'autres sources de protines) dans les coles (pour respecter les protocoles sanitaires), LREM crie au scandale bien sur et tente de dcrdibiliser un potentiel rival, sauf qu'en fait ils ont juste repris une mesure cre par Grard Collomb (ancien ? ministre LREM), du coup quand c'est leur ide c'est super, c'est du pragmatisme, mais quand c'est les autres c'est du fanatisme idologique ... logique !

----------


## Ryu2000

> qualifier LFI d'extrme gauche montre vraiment quel point l'chiquier politique a gliss vers la droite dernirement.


Le terme "extrme" ne sert qu' discrditer. (cela dit Melenchon  ::evilred::  ressemble  quelqu'un d'extrmement colrique  ::P: )
Les notions de gauche et de droite sont dprcies (obsoltes). Il n'y a pas de diffrence entre PS, UMP, LREM alors qu'ils se disent tre de gauche, de droite ou du centre.




> Mais je trouve que le "tous pourris, tous incomptents" entretient l'apathie et fait systmatiquement le jeu du pouvoir en place.


Bof, a donne soit envie de s'abstenir soit de voter pour un tout petit parti, a n'aide pas forcment les gros partis.
Le vrai problme ce sont les mdias, les instituts de sondages, et les riches qui les possdent.




> ils ont juste repris une mesure cre par Grard Collomb


Grald DARMANIN voulait juste dire de la merde sur Twitter :



> https://twitter.com/GDarmanin/status...99227237715968
> En plus de linsulte inacceptable aux agriculteurs et aux bouchers franais, on voit bien que la politique moraliste et litiste des  Verts  exclut les classes populaires. De nombreux enfants nont souvent que la cantine pour manger de la viande... Idologie scandaleuse.


Le premier ministre n'est pas content :
MENU UNIQUE SANS VIANDE DANS LES CANTINES: JEAN CASTEX RECADRE SES MINISTRES



> "Moins nous alimentons les polmiques autoportes, mieux nous nous portons", a crit aux membres du gouvernement, le directeur de cabinet du Premier ministre, selon des informations de BFMTV.

----------


## pmithrandir

Je partage avec vous l'abscence d'alternative au systme actuel.
Mais je ne suis pas sur que les gens soient si prompt a quitter le systme actuel justement.

Partir voir lepen, et ses ides nationalistes, a mon avis le brexit lui a fait perdre toute chance srieuse dans cette direction. idem pour els petits anti europe qui vont se faire balayer. (parce que oui, en dbut 2022, le royaume unis n'ira pas mieux que nous)

Mlenchon, ne peut pas passer. il ne respecte pas les journalistes, ni la plupart de ses opposants. Son parti aurait plus de chances sans lui, il devrait former un poulain "gendre idal" pour aller attaquer Macron.

le PS, je ne sais meme pas qui il reste. hidalgo va surement essayer d'en profiter, mais en dehors de Paris, elle est inconnue. 

LR c'est un peu pareil, on commence a nous ressortir Sarko, mais je doute qu'il fasse rver plus que Macron.

La question pour moi va surtout se poser entre Macron et ses dissidents. pourquoi Darmanin est si visible ? A un an de la prsidentielle, il se tate surement le matin en se rasant.

Bref, je pense que le systme actuel va perdurer tel quel, avec un petit virage a gauche de Macron pour aider tous les dmunis de la crise COVID. Les plus a droite vont etre lach juste a temps pour qu'il soit trop tard pour qu'il se prsente, et Macron va aller siphonner les voix de la gauche centristes rendues orphelines. 
la crise des gilets jaune est loin, et la majorit de la population suivra celui qui lui propose un peu de protection contre cette priode d'incertitude. Avec un bon mea cuplpa, les erreurs de dbut COVID passeront aux oubliettes. 
"Je sais que nous avons menti, mais nous redoutions par dessus tout de remettre dans la rue des personnes en colre, et de multiplier les foyers pidmiques. je ne sais pas si c'tait la meilleure manire de grer le problme, mais sur le moment, avec toutes les incertitudes sur cette maladie, du fait des silences coupables de la Chine, nous avons pris cette dcision qui nous paraissait la meilleure. Au passage je vous rappelle que nous avons suivi les recommandation de l'OMS sur le port du masque."

Et ouste les mensonges...

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Partir voir lepen, et ses ides nationalistes, a mon avis le brexit lui a fait perdre toute chance srieuse dans cette direction. idem pour els petits anti europe qui vont se faire balayer. (parce que oui, en dbut 2022, le royaume unis n'ira pas mieux que nous)


Si c'est Marine, c'est sr. Si c'est Marion ... l, ce sera une autre histoire. Elle est beaucoup plus intelligente que sa tante, elle est plus jeune et aura l'appui de la partie droite de LR.




> Mlenchon, ne peut pas passer. il ne respecte pas les journalistes, ni la plupart de ses opposants. Son parti aurait plus de chances sans lui, il devrait former un poulain "gendre idal" pour aller attaquer Macron.


Tout  fait d'accord avec toi. Mlenchon est grill, il aurait du passer la main.




> le PS, je ne sais meme pas qui il reste. hidalgo va surement essayer d'en profiter, mais en dehors de Paris, elle est inconnue.


En plus Hidalgo, c'est typiquement la bobo parisienne. Je pense qu'au niveau national, elle ne fera pas long feu.




> LR c'est un peu pareil, on commence a nous ressortir Sarko, mais je doute qu'il fasse rver plus que Macron.


LR, c'est comme le PS, ils se sont fait bouffer par Macron. Ils n'ont rien vu venir, et l, ils n'ont aucune ide. Tout leur programme est mis en place par Macron, du coup, ils essaient d'exister en critiquant les choix de Macron, mais comme c'est aussi leurs choix, ils sont incapables de proposer autre chose. 




> La question pour moi va surtout se poser entre Macron et ses dissidents. pourquoi Darmanin est si visible ? A un an de la prsidentielle, il se tate surement le matin en se rasant.


Il rve surement de faire comme Sarko. Passer de ministre de l'intrieur  Prsident. Mais, il n'a pas la stature de Sarko, et a dj des problmes avec la justice. Ce sera du pain bni pour ses dtracteurs. En plus, on est en pleine dtestation des policiers, et lui, il se trouve oblig de les dfendre. Difficile de btir une campagne sur ces fondations.
Le plus gros danger pour Macron, ne se trouve pas dans son gouvernement actuel, mais dans ces prcdents, dans la personne d'douard Philippe ! Il est parti avec une grosse quotte de popularit, se fait discret, mais se rappelle  nous de temps en temps. Bref, il est celui qui a le plus de potentiel pour battre Macron. Et, comme il n'a jamais adhr  LREM, on ne pourra pas lui reprocher a.  droite, ils devront srement avaler des couleuvres pour se ralier  lui, mais ils ne sont pas  a prt.




> Bref, je pense que le systme actuel va perdurer tel quel, avec un petit virage a gauche de Macron pour aider tous les dmunis de la crise COVID. Les plus a droite vont etre lach juste a temps pour qu'il soit trop tard pour qu'il se prsente, et Macron va aller siphonner les voix de la gauche centristes rendues orphelines. 
> la crise des gilets jaune est loin, et la majorit de la population suivra celui qui lui propose un peu de protection contre cette priode d'incertitude. Avec un bon mea cuplpa, les erreurs de dbut COVID passeront aux oubliettes. 
> "Je sais que nous avons menti, mais nous redoutions par dessus tout de remettre dans la rue des personnes en colre, et de multiplier les foyers pidmiques. je ne sais pas si c'tait la meilleure manire de grer le problme, mais sur le moment, avec toutes les incertitudes sur cette maladie, du fait des silences coupables de la Chine, nous avons pris cette dcision qui nous paraissait la meilleure. Au passage je vous rappelle que nous avons suivi les recommandation de l'OMS sur le port du masque."
> 
> Et ouste les mensonges...


 ::bravo::

----------


## Gunny

> Je partage avec vous l'abscence d'alternative au systme actuel.
> Mais je ne suis pas sur que les gens soient si prompt a quitter le systme actuel justement.
> 
> Partir voir lepen, et ses ides nationalistes, a mon avis le brexit lui a fait perdre toute chance srieuse dans cette direction. idem pour els petits anti europe qui vont se faire balayer. (parce que oui, en dbut 2022, le royaume unis n'ira pas mieux que nous)
> 
> Mlenchon, ne peut pas passer. il ne respecte pas les journalistes, ni la plupart de ses opposants. Son parti aurait plus de chances sans lui, il devrait former un poulain "gendre idal" pour aller attaquer Macron.
> 
> le PS, je ne sais meme pas qui il reste. hidalgo va surement essayer d'en profiter, mais en dehors de Paris, elle est inconnue. 
> 
> ...


Tout  fait d'accord, le paysage politique franais est en lambeaux depuis quelques temps dj, et a profite trs fort  Macron. La gauche n'arrive pas  passer outre ses querelles de clocher pour s'unir et avoir une chance de gagner, tandis que la droite est idologiquement htrogne et ne sait pas vraiment dans quelle direction aller.
Il existe des solutions (VIme rpublique, parlement  la proportionnelle, refonte des partis politiques actuels sur des bases plus claires, etc.) mais il n'y a pas encore de volont assez forte pour y arriver.

----------


## ONTAYG

@ Jon Shannow

Je trouve ton analyse excellente  ::bravo::

----------


## Jon Shannow

> @ Jon Shannow
> 
> Je trouve ton analyse excellente


Merci.

----------


## el_slapper

J'ai juste un doute sur Marion. D'un cot, elle, elle devrait tre capable de tenir physiquement les 3 heures d'un dbat, et tre percutante sans recourir  de la violence verbale simple et sans me. De l'autre, son idologie est bien plus amricanise. L ou le travailleur amricain rve de grand capitalisme, son quivalent franais rve de protection sociale. Ca a toujours t la grande force de Marine, Marion ne semble pas dans cette optique. Elle est aveugle par ses amis d' outre-Atlantique, et copie une recette qui marcherait moins bien dans nos contres, alors que Marine, elle, sait  quoi pense le petit peuple d'Hnin-Beaumont.

Si un jour Marion se range aux dogmes de sa tante, elle deviendra *trs* dangereuse.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> J'ai juste un doute sur Marion. D'un cot, elle, elle devrait tre capable de tenir physiquement les 3 heures d'un dbat, et tre percutante sans recourir  de la violence verbale simple et sans me. De l'autre, son idologie est bien plus amricanise. L ou le travailleur amricain rve de grand capitalisme, son quivalent franais rve de protection sociale. Ca a toujours t la grande force de Marine, Marion ne semble pas dans cette optique. Elle est aveugle par ses amis d' outre-Atlantique, et copie une recette qui marcherait moins bien dans nos contres, alors que Marine, elle, sait  quoi pense le petit peuple d'Hnin-Beaumont.
> 
> Si un jour Marion se range aux dogmes de sa tante, elle deviendra *trs* dangereuse.


Elle n'a pas besoin de se ranger, juste d'en donner l'impression. Un peu comme Macron se prsentant ni de droite, ni de gauche !  ::mouarf::

----------


## fredoche

C'est bizarre moi je crois que le franais moyen aujourdhui il rve d'un bon boulot (donc d'en avoir un) avec un bon salaire ( donc d'en avoir un). Protection sociale, grand capitalisme... si un gars/une fille il/elle peut taffer et tre pay correctement pour son taf, en France aussi il y va... Voir Sarko 2007 "travailler plus pour gagner plus"

----------


## tanaka59

Bonsoir, 




> C'est bizarre moi je crois que le franais moyen aujourdhui il rve d'un bon boulot (donc d'en avoir un) avec un bon salaire ( donc d'en avoir un). Protection sociale, grand capitalisme... si un gars/une fille il/elle peut taffer et tre pay correctement pour son taf, en France aussi il y va... Voir Sarko 2007 "travailler plus pour gagner plus"


Le travailler plus pour gagner moins tu veux dire ?  ::aie::

----------


## ABCIWEB

> J'ai juste un doute sur Marion. D'un cot, elle, elle devrait tre capable de tenir physiquement les 3 heures d'un dbat, et tre percutante sans recourir  de la violence verbale simple et sans me. De l'autre, son idologie est bien plus amricanise. L ou le travailleur amricain rve de grand capitalisme, son quivalent franais rve de protection sociale.


L'lection de Trump il y a quatre ans montre bien que le travailleur amricain ne rve pas de grand capitalisme dans le sens de la mondialisation et de la concurrence "libre et non fausse". Les classes populaires revendiquaient une politique nationaliste avec du protectionnisme conomique et c'est bien ce qu'a fait Trump. D'ailleurs Biden va certainement poursuivre dans cette voix, avec des taxes ou des normes pour limiter la concurrence dans les secteurs qui les arrangent. Les amricains l'on toujours fait.




> *1933 - Les dbuts du protectionnisme amricain*
> Les mesures adoptes  la suite de la crise de 1929 sont souvent considres comme le point de dpart de la tradition protectionniste amricaine. Le Buy American Act, qui oblige le gouvernement fdral  attribuer les appels doffre aux entreprises amricaines, est la mesure la plus symbolique de cette priode.
> 
> Le texte, toujours en vigueur, a t exhum par Barack Obama en 2009  l'occasion de son mga plan de relance (787 milliards de dollars), ce qui lui a valu le titre de "prsident le plus protectionniste des Etats-Unis" par le Wall Street journal.
> 
> *Annes 1980 - Le Japon en ligne de mire*
> Chantre du libralisme, le prsident Reagan na pourtant pas manqu de prendre de nombreuses mesures pour protger les industries amricaines. Accusant le Japon d'inonder les Etats-Unis de produits bon march, Ronald Reagan a, par exemple, vot la multiplication par dix,  45%, des droits de douane sur les motos japonaises de grosse cylindre.
> 
> En 1987, une mesure encore plus drastique, imposant une taxation  100% sur les tlvisions et ordinateurs ainsi que la mise en place de quotas sur lacier et les voitures japonaises, est adopte.
> ...


Par ailleurs un des quatre engagements de Joe Biden est de rinstaurer un plan de couverture sant pour tous. 



> "Obamacare est une affaire personnelle" a-t-il dit.


C'est bien de la protection sociale, non ?


Il n'y a qu'en France et en Europe qu'on entend les propagandistes nolibraux vanter les bienfaits de la mondialisation  tout va. Et ce n'est pas pour rien, cela permet de justifier les rformes anti sociales pour baisser les salaires (ou travailler plus pour le mme prix), la rduction des droits au chmage, la destruction du code du travail etc. ainsi que de permettre une concurrence compltement fausse entre les pays de l'est et les pays de l'ouest o la diffrence de salaire peut aller du simple au double (de mme  que le cot de la vie) pour le plus grand bonheur des multinationales qui peuvent dlocaliser vers ces pays et approvisionner toute l'Europe sans aucune taxe. 

Nous avons notre "tiers monde" et nos paradis fiscaux, c'est tout bon pour les financiers et les grosses boites: sige social aux Pays bas ou en en Iirlande (j'en oublie),  fabrication dans les pays de l'est, et vasion fiscale vers le luxembourg, suisse etc. c'est un terrain de jeux idal pour les ripoux. 

Mais bien sr, officiellement c'est notre faute si les entreprises dlocalisent, si les revenus fiscaux sont en baisse et donc si les finances publiques sont dans le rouge. C'est notre faute car il faut s'adapter  cette mondialisation sans limite qui en ralit n'existe nulle part ailleurs que dans la propagande europenne. Cela correspond au titre du documentaire que citait *Cincinnatus*: "La fabrique de l'ignorance".

Pour dire que les amricains ne sont pas tous des fadas du nolibralisme et de l'ouverture  la concurrence, ils le sont pour les autres mais sans l'appliquer pour eux mmes, pas si cons.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Pour dire que les amricains ne sont pas tous des fadas du nolibralisme et de l'ouverture  la concurrence, ils le sont pour les autres mais sans l'appliquer pour eux mmes, pas si cons.


a a volu. Pendant longtemps les USA taient les gagnants de la mondialisation, ils produisaient en Asie et ils inondaient le monde de leur produits, donc ils taient  fond pour le libre change.
La Chine tait l'usine du monde et elle s'est dvelopp, maintenant c'est elle la gagnante de la mondialisation. Donc les USA ont intrt  remettre un peu de protectionnisme.
Les europens ne sont qu'un troupeaux de consommateurs de produits US ou Chinois, fabriqus en Asie.

====
La France va plonger dans le chaos : Schiappa prdit une flambe de viols et de comas thyliques post-Covid



> * Laprs-Covid va tourner au cataclysme. La faute aux gens qui vont se lcher , pronostique-t-elle aussi, prdisant des  comas thyliques , des  viols , des  violences en tout genre , des  dbordements permanents  ou encore une  prolifration des affrontements .* Lancienne secrtaire dEtat charge de l'galit entre les femmes et les hommes et de la Lutte contre les discriminations se dit aussi que les  gilets jaunes  feront leur retour une fois la pandmie termine.  Avec eux, nous pourrions connatre une version franaise de linvasion du Capitole , affirme-t-elle, cite par lhebdomadaire.


Est-ce que pour viter de prendre ces risques, les gouvernements successifs vont nous maintenir sous couvre feu pour l'ternit ?
Aujourd'hui on espre que nos liberts nous reviendront en t 2022, mais si a se trouve chaque anne a va tre repouss d'un an.
_ Eh ben, on n'est pas sorti du sable  Reine Guenivre_

Coronavirus : Jean Castex pourrait annoncer de nouvelles restrictions aujourdhui  18 heures



> Mercredi, les autorits ont pass la journe  prparer les Franais  de nouvelles restrictions. La situation dans la lutte contre le Covid-19  se dgrade  et  est trs proccupante dans une dizaine de dpartements , a ainsi dclar le porte-parole du gouvernement, Gabriel Attal,  lissue du Conseil des ministres. *Cette dgradation  impose des mesures rapides et fortes , a-t-il prcis*. Pour bien faire passer le message des annonces  venir, il a dans le mme temps indiqu la tenue de la confrence de presse du Premier ministre.


Peut-tre que des nouvelles restrictions vont tre mises en place dans certains dpartements.

Passeport vaccinal,  QR codes  Emmanuel Macron rflchit  une manire de  vivre avec  le Covid-19



> Mais Emmanuel Macron veut aussi penser   laprs . Lors dun conseil de dfense sanitaire, mercredi, *le prsident de la Rpublique a demand  ses troupes dimaginer les outils qui permettraient aux Franais de revivre  quasi  normalement dans les mois et les annes  venir, quand bien mme le coronavirus rderait toujours*. Un an aprs lapparition du SARS-CoV-2 en France, la lassitude de la population est telle que des mesures qui apparaissaient, hier, comme choquantes ou liberticides pourraient devenir acceptables, estime-t-on au sommet de lEtat.


Un jour l'tat paiera une partie moins importante du chmage partiel, les entreprises auront trop de chmage  payer et pas suffisamment d'argent qui rentre, donc il faudra faire des plans sociaux. Les licenciements massifs finiront par arriver.
Chmage partiel : l'indemnit des salaris de nouveau prolonge d'un mois



> Pour rappel, plusieurs dcrets, publis le 30 janvier, prvoyaient dj de reporter du 1er fvrier au 1er mars *la baisse de l'indemnit de chmage partiel de droit commun, ainsi que la hausse du reste  charge pour les employeurs (de 15%  40%)*. De mme, comme nous vous lindiquions le 11 janvier dernier, le ministre avait galement dcid de repousser au 1er mars la hausse du reste  charge pour certaines entreprises des secteurs en difficult.
> 
> Actuellement, en effet, le chmage partiel est intgralement financ par l'tat dans les secteurs les plus en difficult (tourisme, htellerie, restauration, sport, vnementiel, etc.) et les secteurs qui en dpendent. Il tait donc prvu que les employeurs de ces secteurs aient un reste  charge de 15%  compter du 1er mars (hors entreprises fermes sur dcision administrative, pour qui le chmage partiel sera intgralement pris en charge par ltat tant quelles resteront fermes). Toutes ces volutions seront donc finalement repousses du 1er mars au 1er avril.


Le gouvernement ne peut pas repousser  l'infini. Au bout d'un moment il faudra laisser les entreprises se noyer sous les charges.

----------


## ABD-Z

Ce post a 500 pages! Bonne chance pour la lecture depuis le dbut...

----------


## ABD-Z

Et puis Macron il est trop bien comme Prsident! Vive les macaroneries!

----------


## tanaka59

Bonjour, 




> Coronavirus : Jean Castex pourrait annoncer de nouvelles restrictions aujourdhui  18 heures
> 
> Peut-tre que des nouvelles restrictions vont tre mises en place dans certains dpartements.


J'appelle massivement tout ceux qui le peuvent  ne pas se laisser faire et  entraver le couvre feu /confinement (sortez, faites du sport, ne prenez pas d'attestation, en cas de tentative de verbalisation dfendez vous et refusez le contrle , ouvrez vos commerces ... ) . Bien sur tout en respectant le geste barrire et en gardant le masque ainsi qu'en nettoyant/dsinfectant scrupuleusement ! Au plus nous seront nombreux ... le gouvernement finira par plier  

A un moment ceux qui payent toujours les pots casss doivent se dsolidariser . Ce n'est pas toujours aux mmes  subir, faire des efforts et se laisser faire et ne pas broncher ... La coupe est plus que pleine  ...

Qu'ils mettent les restrictions qu'ils veulent, ils peuvent aller se brosser , rtroactivement je ne les appliquerai pas .   ::roll::

----------


## pmithrandir

> C'est bizarre moi je crois que le franais moyen aujourdhui il rve d'un bon boulot (donc d'en avoir un) avec un bon salaire ( donc d'en avoir un). Protection sociale, grand capitalisme... si un gars/une fille il/elle peut taffer et tre pay correctement pour son taf, en France aussi il y va... Voir Sarko 2007 "travailler plus pour gagner plus"


Et tu mettrais la gauche au pouvoir pour crer des emplois ? 
En gnral, ces derniers sont crs par les entreprises, d'autant plus que le climat conomique est favorable, donc que les perspectives financires(y compris les aides) leurs sont favorable.

On peut imaginer 2 propositions de la gauche : 
- ressortir le revenus universel, qui ne rpondra pas a la problmatique que tu donnes (j'y suis favorable, mais je doute que le monde soit pret)
 - faire des recrutements massifs pour l'tat, ou des emplois aids... ce qui est fort peu tenable d'un point de vue budgtaire.

Si le sujet principal de llection est ce dernier, ils sont mort.
La seule chance de la gauche, c'est que le sujet soit la protection (mdicale, emplois, culturelle...) qui sont els domaines fort de la gauche.


Maintenant pour Marion, je n'y crois pas du tout. Trump est mort, et bientt enterr. Bolsonaro va suivre le mme chemin, et je doute que Boris Johnson survive longtemps. il fallait une tte brule pour faire le Brexit sans se proccuper des consquences, mais pour la gestion quotidienne, il montre jour aprs jour son incomptence.

Vous voyez vraiment les gens en France se prcipiter vers le nom le Pen pour faire du capitalisme  lamricaine pur et dur ? Moi pas, surtout en priode de crise.


Autrement, pour rpondre  ABCIWEB, je pense que tu devrais regarder la tendance que pend lEurope en ce moment. Les frontires se sont fermes pour cause COVID, mais galement des protections sont en train de se crer rapidement aux frontires. le besoin de protection et la remise en cause du libralisme international commence a prendre forme au sein de l'UE, surtout depuis que le dpart de Londres ouvre grand cette porte. De plus, le signal nationaliste leur a bien fait peur avec le brexit, et ils ont bien compris qu'une europe qui ne protge pas, n'est pas perue comme utile par les citoyens. Donc ils mettent ca en place.

Personnellement, je pense que dans 1 ou 2 mandature(donc 6-8 ans) on aura un parlement europen  majorit gauche / colo et non plus librale. les pays de l'Est vont progressivement revenir  des ides de partage acceptable(et non imposs) et la tendance a la recherche de protection va monter dans les pays de louest.... avec lcologie pour les frange les plus riche de la population.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Bonne chance pour la lecture depuis le dbut...


Ce n'est pas parce que tu n'as pas lu l'intgralit des prcdentes ditions que tu ne peux pas acheter le journal d'aujourd'hui.




> J'appelle massivement tout ceux qui le peuvent


Je ne suis pas certains que ce soit lgal de dire a.
Je trouve que c'est une mauvaise stratgie, c'est jamais une bonne ide d'antagoniser des membres des forces de l'ordre. Ils sont contraint de faire respecter les rglements. 




> ouvrez vos commerces


"Perdez les aides de l'tat et fait faillite plus vite !"




> le gouvernement finira par plier


Des gilets jaunes pensaient comme a, au final rien n'a chang.




> A un moment ceux qui payent toujours les pots casss doivent se dsolidariser


L a concerne aussi les riches. Ils ne peuvent plus aller en weekend  New York ou je sais pas o. a doit bien les faire chier.




> Qu'ils mettent les restrictions qu'ils veulent, ils peuvent aller se brosser


Tu rigoleras moins le jour ou tu devras payer une amende. 135 a fait trs mal et elle peut tre majore  375.

Cela dit dans certains pays certains rsistent un peu :
Amsterdam limits access to Vondelpark after massive party
 Amsterdam ils en ont rien  foutre, ils sont des milliers  se promener dans les parks et personne ne porte de masque.  :+1: 
Et il n'y aura pas plus de cluster que de beurre  la cantine.

Recherche Vido Twitter : Vondelpark Amsterdam
Les clubs, les bars, les restaurants sont ferms donc les gens vont au park.

C'est un peu con de stopper le monde pour un rhume  cause de ces conneries de restrictions on s'affaiblit de plus en plus. Il va peut-tre falloir tolrer a pendant des annes encore.
Il y a des gens qui finiront  risque  la fin des restrictions, alors qu'il ne l'tait pas au dbut. Il y a de quoi devenir obse, dpressif, carenc,  cause des restrictions.




> Personnellement, je pense que dans 1 ou 2 mandature(donc 6-8 ans) on aura un parlement europen  majorit gauche / colo et non plus librale.


 ::ptdr::  ::ptdr::  ::ptdr::

----------


## pmithrandir

> 


Ah ?

Vu que 
c'est une lection a la proportionnelleles anglais sont outle besoin de protection va tre plus fort que jamaisLes nationalistes sont dj sur le dclinle libralisme qui devient de moins en moins sexy, et le libre change limite honni...

Je ne vois pas ce qui empcherait la gauche d'avoir de srieuses chances. Mais tu as peut etre une super thorie qui va me convaincre que le parlement est forcement a droite pour une raison spciale...

----------


## tanaka59

Bonjour, 




> - ressortir le revenus universel, qui ne rpondra pas a la problmatique que tu donnes (j'y suis favorable, mais je doute que le monde soit pret)


Okay. Par contre on doit faire des choix. Financer le revenu universel suppose de trouver des milliards . 

Autre chose galement , celui qui a le revenu universel a galement dj potentiellement d'autres aides  ct. Soit c'est le "package revenu universel" qui englobe d'autres aides. Soit c'est le package des aides classiques et pas le revenu universel.




> Je ne suis pas certains que ce soit lgal de dire a.


Okay . Sors moi le texte / les textes de loi(s) qui stipule(nt) que faire du sport est interdit, se dplacer est interdit , aller et revenir de son travail est interdit , voir son conjoint qui habite  plusieurs km est interdit , avoir des projets de vie est interdit, aspirer  de la tranquilit et de stabilit est interdit ?




> Je trouve que c'est une mauvaise stratgie, c'est jamais une bonne ide d'antagoniser des membres des forces de l'ordre.
> 
> Ils sont contraint de faire respecter les rglements.


Donc tu cautionnes les injustices et les condamnations arbitraires ? Plus communment appels mesure liberticides dans les dictatures.  

Je serais d'ailleurs ravi que l'tat et les fdo se prennent des procs aux fesses pour mesures liberticides et non justifies , qui plus est sans fondement, ni base, ni preuve juridique ... On jubiler quand les piles de dossiers vont s'entasser dans les tribunaux ! 




> Tu rigoleras moins le jour ou tu devras payer une amende. 135 a fait trs mal et elle peut tre majore  375.


Cela s'appelle une ranon et non une amande ... Verbaliser un travailleur aprs sa journe de travail, j'appelle cela un raquette en bande organis. A la limite du harclement et de lacharnement , je dirai mme .

----------


## Ryu2000

> c'est une lection a la proportionnelle


Les eurodputs votent n'importe comment (ils doivent tre facile  acheter). Donc peu importe si il y a 2, 3 eurodputs potables dans le tas, au final a ne change rien.
Est-ce que Mlenchon s'est tromp 266 fois de vote lorsqu'il tait eurodput ?



> D'aprs le site europen votewatch.eu, qui observe la vie parlementaire, Jean-Luc Mlenchon a bien indiqu s'tre tromp de vote 266 fois (sur 4 424) en trois ans, c'est--dire lors de son deuxime mandat (il a quitt son sige aprs avoir t lu aux lgislatives de 2017). Il tait de loin en tte de cette liste lorsqu'il tait encore dput, prcise le site. Au total, 100 dputs [sur 751] ont corrig leur vote plus de cinquante fois au cours de leur mandat, ajoute Votewatch. Les erreurs de vote, comme dit Franois Asselineau, ou plutt corrections de vote, peuvent tre signales par un dput europen pour tre inscrites sur la liste des rsultats. Cependant, elles sont symboliques, car elles ne modifient pas le rsultat du scrutin, comme l'indique Franois Asselineau.





> les anglais sont out


Il reste 27 autres pays qui ne sont pas forcment moins libraux que le Royaume-Uni.

Par exemple en Italie c'est n'importe quoi, ils ont donn des responsabilits  un gars de chez Goldman Sachs :
En pleine crise politique, l'Italie se tourne vers Mario Draghi, ancien patron de la BCE
Par contre je n'ai pas bien compris pourquoi Matteo Salvini soutient Mario Draghi. 




> Les nationalistes sont dj sur le dclin


On verra
De toute faon ce n'est pas un critre, tu peux trs bien tre nationaliste et socialiste en mme temps, comme au Venezuela par exemple  ::P: 
En principe les nationalistes sont contre le libre change. C'est mieux de produire localement qu'importer de la viande qui vient du continent amricain.




> le libralisme qui devient de moins en moins sexy, et le libre change limite honni...


Le libre change est ancr profondment dans l'idologie de l'UE.
a m'tonnerait que a se calme un jour.
Les accords europens de libre-change



> Dj signataire d'une quarantaine d'accords commerciaux sur tous les continents, l'Union europenne a rcemment conclu de nouveaux traits de libre-change avec le Canada (partiellement en vigueur), le Japon (JEFTA, en vigueur), le Vietnam (en vigueur le 1er aot 2020) Singapour, le Mercosur (signs mais en attente de ratification) ou encore le Mexique (finalis mais en attente de signature). D'autres sont en cours de ngociation avec  l'Australie, la Nouvelle-Zlande...





> Je ne vois pas ce qui empcherait la gauche d'avoir de srieuses chances.


Y'en a qui pensent que le parlement europen ne sert  rien :
Check Point : est-il vrai de dire que le Parlement europen "n'a quasiment aucun pouvoir" ?



> Ces pouvoirs ne seraient-ils que fictifs ? Une sorte de faade pour donner aux citoyens l'impression d'une Europe dmocratique ? C'est ce qu'estime Jean-Luc Mlenchon, qui parle sur son blog de "*faux pouvoirs du Parlement europen*".
> 
> L'historien franais Emmanuel Todd tait du mme avis  la veille des lections europennes de 2014. "Nous avons affaire  un 'Parlement Potemkine', un vernis dmocratique pour un systme qui ne l'est pas. En toute confidence, les eurodputs eux-mmes ne se font pas beaucoup d'illusions", dclarait-il dans une interview au site Herodote.net.


Je vois pas les 27 pays lire des chefs d'tat de gauche et des eurodputs de gauche.
J'adorerais voir les gens comme Merkel, Ursula von der Leyen, Christine Lagarde, Macron, etc, dgager, mais il y a peu de chance que a arrive.
D'aprs moi ce sont les banques, les grosses entreprises et les mdias qui ont rellement le pouvoir, les politiciens ne sont que des pantins.

----------


## ONTAYG

> Verbaliser un travailleur aprs sa journe de travail, j'appelle cela un raquette en bande organis. A la limite du harclement et de lacharnement , je dirai mme .


Ah bon, je rentre vers 18 h 30 dj contrl plusieurs fois avec mon attestation employeur, je suis sur mon trajet travail domicile et aucun soucis.
Je sors le samedi faire mes courses et mme pendant le confinement avec une attestation et aucun soucis.

C'est comme les radars, si on fait ce qu'il faut on a rien  dbourser, je sais que les restrictions ne sont pas faciles, mais cela pourrait tre pire (va faire un tour en chine).

Si tu as des enfants je pense qu'ils ont des rgles  respecter, et s'ils ne les respectent pas c'est punition.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Okay . Sors moi le texte / les textes de loi(s) qui stipule(nt) que faire du sport est interdit, se dplacer est interdit , aller et revenir de son travail est interdit , voir son conjoint qui habite  plusieurs km est interdit , avoir des projets de vie est interdit, aspirer  de la tranquilit et de stabilit est interdit ?


Et ? Tout ce que tu listes l, est actuellement possible et autoris. Par exemple, demain, aprs le boulot, je vais me rendre chez mon pre. Dpart prvu ~ 18h30, arrive 21h. Et, a ne posera pas de problme. En effet, mon pre vivant seul, et tant g de plus de 75 ans, c'est une personne vulnrable. 




> Cela s'appelle une ranon et non une amande ... Verbaliser un travailleur aprs sa journe de travail, j'appelle cela un raquette en bande organis. A la limite du harclement et de lacharnement , je dirai mme .


On te l'a dj dit. Les travailleurs ne sont pas verbaliss. Il suffit d'une attestation de l'employeur. Si ton patron ne veut pas t'en donner, alors c'est  lui que tu devrais t'en prendre, pas aux autorits.

----------


## Gunny

> Et tu mettrais la gauche au pouvoir pour crer des emplois ?


Oui. Une socit plus galitaire et un march plus rgul c'est bon pour le business, pour une pellete de raisons.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Et tu mettrais la gauche au pouvoir pour crer des emplois ?


Tout dpend de ce que tu mets derrire appellation "gauche"...

----------


## ABD-Z

Mais pourquoi on parle de politique, nous qui sommes des geeks!
En plus, je trouve que de parler de politique en France c'est pas mal tabou dans ce pays limite comme sous une dictature...
Je me demande comment la discussion a pu bien se drouler dans le forum...  moins que...

----------


## Ryu2000

> Les travailleurs ne sont pas verbaliss. Il suffit d'une attestation de l'employeur.


Mme si ton employeur de le donne pas, tu peux la crer toi mme (il manquera le cachet de l'employeur, mais le policier peut appeler l'employeur si a lui dit).
Elle est l :
JUSTIFICATIF DE DPLACEMENT PROFESSIONNEL DURANT LES HORAIRES DU COUVRE-FEU
Si l'employeur refuse de signer le document, tu pars du boulot pour tre rentr avant 18h. "j'habite  1h30 d'ici je suis oblig de partir avant 16h30" a pourrait le motiver  signer le document.
De toute faon je ne vois pas pourquoi un employeur refuserait de fournir le document, a n'aurait aucun sens.




> Okay . Sors moi le texte / les textes de loi(s) qui stipule(nt) que faire du sport est interdit, se dplacer est interdit


Il existe des dcrets :
Le couvre-feu  18 heures est au Journal officiel




> Donc tu cautionnes les injustices et les condamnations arbitraires ?


Les policiers ne les cautionnent pas, mais ils sont oblig de les faire respecter parce que c'est leur boulot.
Les policiers ne peuvent pas dire "je n'aime pas cette loi alors je ne la fait pas respecter". Ils ralisent les ordres et c'est tout. Il n'y a pas d'histoire d'initiative ou quoi que ce soit.




> Je serais d'ailleurs ravi que l'tat et les fdo se prennent des procs aux fesses pour mesures liberticides et non justifies


Il faut s'en prendre au gouvernement pas aux forces de l'ordre, ce ne sont pas elles qui crer les lois.




> Cela s'appelle une ranon et non une amande ...


Non, l'amande c'est le fruit de l'amandier a n'a rien  voir avec une ranon.




> Une socit plus galitaire et un march plus rgul


Vous faites un concours de la phrase la plus utopique ou comment a se passe ?
Je ne comprend pas comment vous pouvez avoir de l'espoir dans le futur.




> Mais pourquoi on parle de politique, nous qui sommes des geeks!


Quand on laisse la politique aux politiciens ils n'arrivent que des mauvaises choses, c'est cool que des gens essaient de s'y intresser un petit peu.




> En plus, je trouve que de parler de politique en France c'est pas mal tabou dans ce pays limite comme sous une dictature...


En dmocratie on a le droit de critiquer le gouvernement. (a ne sert  rien, mais on peut le faire)
Et dans cette partie du forum on a le droit de parler politique, parce que les gens qui grent le forum l'ont dcid. Quand tu administres un forum c'est plus simple d'interdire de parler de politique, il y a moins de modration  faire. Les gens ont tendance  s'nerver quand ils parlent politique. Il y a un lecteur du PS qui rencontre un lecteur de l'UMP et a y est c'est le bordel.

----------


## Gunny

> Mais pourquoi on parle de politique, nous qui sommes des geeks!
> En plus, je trouve que de parler de politique en France c'est pas mal tabou dans ce pays limite comme sous une dictature...
> Je me demande comment la discussion a pu bien se drouler dans le forum...  moins que...


Ben, c'est relativement simple : a nous intresse, et on en discute.

----------


## tanaka59

Bonjour, 




> Ah bon, je rentre vers 18 h 30 dj contrl plusieurs fois avec mon attestation employeur, je suis sur mon trajet travail domicile et aucun soucis.





> On te l'a dj dit. Les travailleurs ne sont pas verbaliss. Il suffit d'une attestation de l'employeur. Si ton patron ne veut pas t'en donner, alors c'est  lui que tu devrais t'en prendre, pas aux autorits.


Des employeurs qui ne donnent pas d'attestation cela EXISTE ... Dans la zone d'activit ou je travaille , plusieurs entreprises ont refus de dlivrer des attestations. J'en suis la preuve vivante, je n'en ai pas eu moi mme ni mes collgues ... 

---

Les embouteillages, laffluence et les retards dans les trains / TC , cela existe : 

https://www.bfmtv.com/paris/ile-de-f...101290317.html
https://www.francetvinfo.fr/sante/ma...e_4272579.html
https://www.ladepeche.fr/2021/01/29/...se-9340790.php

Statistiquement et "probabilistement" on a plus de chance de rencontrer une patrouille de police entre 18 et 19 h , donc de se faire contrler ... qu' 2 ou 3 h du mat ... Celui qui a la malchance de tomber dans le filet des bouchons et / ou des alas des transports publique  donc plus de "chance" de se faire aligner ... que ceux ayant des activits illicites  2/3h du mat ... 

Cela prouve bien que c'est une mesure de harclement, d'acharnement et de ranonnage ... 




> Je sors le samedi faire mes courses et mme pendant le confinement avec une attestation et aucun soucis.


Tu as moins de 18 ans ? Tu es mineur ? Tu es au CP ? Tu portes des couches culottes ? T'es parents doivent encore signer ton carnet et agenda ? Il te faut une attestation de sortie du territoire aussi ? 

Si la rponse est non a toutes ces questions c'est que tu es un grand garon/grande fille ... et que t'a pas besoin d'une attestation pour faire ce que tu as faire  ::roll:: 

Tu attends aussi un calin de Castex et de Macron, avec le verre de lait, les cookies et l'histoire qui va bien  22h ?  ::roll:: 

Si la rponse est encore non , c'est que n'a pas besoin d'attestation , ni d'tre matern ... et que tu es majeur .




> C'est comme les radars, si on fait ce qu'il faut on a rien  dbourser, je sais que les restrictions ne sont pas faciles, mais cela pourrait tre pire (va faire un tour en chine).
> 
> Si tu as des enfants je pense qu'ils ont des rgles  respecter, et s'ils ne les respectent pas c'est punition.


Tu vois  un moment la punition collective ne marche pas / plus ... Verbaliser le pkin qui rentre du boulot pris dans les bouchons  cause de la mto ... ne rglera pas le problme de ceux qui vont organiser des grandes teufs ou continuer de frquenter des salles de jeu clandestines sans aucun respect des gestes barrires ... 




> Et ? Tout ce que tu listes l, est actuellement possible et autoris. Par exemple, demain, aprs le boulot, je vais me rendre chez mon pre. Dpart prvu ~ 18h30, arrive 21h. Et, a ne posera pas de problme. En effet, mon pre vivant seul, et tant g de plus de 75 ans, c'est une personne vulnrable.


Et celui qui veut voir son frre , sa soeur, le/a petit/e ami/e , la tante, l'oncle, les petits enfants , ses enfants, le conjoint qui ne vit pas sous le mme toit ?

Quand un conjoint ne vit pas sous le mme toit / dans la mme juridiction , 2 tourtereaux qui ne sont pas maris, quand tes enfants ont 20/30 ans et les parents 50/60 , c'est "non essentiel" de les rencontrer ? Un clibataire n'a pas le droit de rencontrer sa "prtendante" , c'est "non essentiel" ? 

Tu cautionnes donc le fait que l'tat se rserve le droit de briser et de mettre le bazars dans les cercles familiaux privs ? se rserve le droit de rgir les vies amoureuses et maritale ? 

Mentalit  vomir  ::?:   ::furieux::   ::furax::

----------


## el_slapper

> C'est bien de la protection sociale, non ?


En fait, c'est de a que je parlais. Mais Biden a un lectorat qui n'est pas celui de Trump. Les nationalistes en France chassent le mme genre d'lectorat. Et justement, si il y a des points communs entre cet lectorat aux USA et en France (comme le protectionnisme, le "blancs d'abord", et la dfiance vis--vis des lites diplmes), il y a justement un foss au sujet que tu cite (la protection sociale au sens large). L'lectorat de Trump veut massivement rduire la protection sociale, pour que ces ennemis n'en profitent pas - quitte  ne pas en profiter non plus. L'lectorat Le Pen veut massivement profiter de la protection sociale  la Franaise - mme si il aimerait que ses ennemis n'en profitent pas.

Et c'est l dessus que je pense Marion se gourre. Ce qui n'est pas pour me dplaire.

----------


## fredoche

> Et tu mettrais la gauche au pouvoir pour crer des emplois ? 
> En gnral, ces derniers sont crs par les entreprises, d'autant plus que le climat conomique est favorable, donc que les perspectives financires(y compris les aides) leurs sont favorable.


Non

Je dis juste que le travailleur franais comme l'amricain souhaite travailler et vivre dignement de son salaire. Cf gilets jaunes

En rponse  cette phrase de el_slapper :



> L ou le travailleur amricain rve de grand capitalisme, son quivalent franais rve de protection sociale


Parce que les clichs  la con a va bien 5 minutes. T'as des centaines de milliers de personnes qui sont alls se faire tabasser pendant plus d'un an juste pour a. C'est pourtant simple  comprendre non ? 
Je sais pas o tu as vu que je faisais rfrence  la gauche ou quoi que ce soit.

Pour info, plan de relance de 100 milliards d'euros, c'est financer 5 millions d'emplois au SMIC :
https://entreprise.pole-emploi.fr/cout-salarie/

Ou un million d'emplois pendant 5 ans.

Le travail il est pas de gauche ou de droite. Le ruissellement au del de l'escroquerie intellectuelle norme est bel et bien de droite. 

Tout ce fric qui n'arrivera jamais dans les rues, jamais, s'il allait directement dans la poche des gens, il circulerait dans l'conomie, il financerait la scu, il paierait des retraites, il ferait vivre des villes, des villages, des quartiers, des artisans, des commerants, etc.

100 milliards par an tu n'as plus aucun chmeur en France, et t'inquite pas il y en a des trucs  faire, quand je vois l'tat de notre pays et de ses villes.
Fraude fiscale, fraude  la TVA, fraude sociale--> Cot total ? 

Et allez les premiers que tu embauches, ce sera justement des contrleurs fiscaux, des inspecteurs URSSAF, des agents des douanes et du trsor, des juges, des tribunaux...


Mais bon a doit tre trop simple

Putain je gote depuis 9 mois un pays o on me paie mieux qu'un dput en France, aprs impts tout en payant 1800  dimpts *par mois*. 3% de chmage max. A un moment donn tu peux voir que a marche mieux ailleurs.
Mais c'est sur il faut bien se regarder le nombril et couter sans broncher Jupiter qui est juste une grosse crevure prpubre et profondment fausse et malsaine

100 milliards mais *air france annonce 7,1 milliards de perte* --> Boum : 355 000 emplois en moins  financer, pour renflouer un puits sans fonds et  l'avenir incertain

Au fait t'as commenc  chercher du job ? parce que quand je lis ton annonce en signature, moi je me dis depuis un moment que ton secteur a sent pas bon. Sans cynisme... je suis lucide

----------


## el_slapper

J'ai clarifi ma phrase que tu cites juste au dessus. Je rponds donc au reste (qui appelle de nouveaux complments) :




> Je dis juste que le travailleur franais comme l'amricain souhaite travailler et vivre dignement de son salaire. Cf gilets jaunes


C'est ce  quoi il aspire. Mais tu comprends mieux comment les gens pensent si tu comprends de quoi ils ont peur. Ces deux lectorats ont peur du dclassement. Mais pas de la mme manire. Le travailleur Franais peu diplm a vu des gens tomber dans la misre - et l'tat providence leur permettre d'amortir le choc. Son quivalent amricain est dans une culture de pionniers, ou seuls les plus forts subsistent, et bien qu'il aie les mme peurs, il ne peut pas y associer les mmes solutions.




> Putain je goute depuis 9 mois un pays ou on me paie mieux qu'un dput en France, aprs impts tout en payant 1800  dimpts *par mois*. 3% de chmage max. A un moment donn tu peux voir que a marche mieux ailleurs.
> Mais c'est sur il faut bien se regarder le nombril et couter sans broncher Jupiter qui est juste une grosse crevure prpubre et profondment fausse et malsaine.


il y a plein de choses  amliorer en France, on est d'accord. Mais j'aimerais connaitre le nom de ton paradis, avant de rpondre  a. Toutes les situations ne sont pas comparables.

----------


## Ryu2000

> t'a pas besoin d'une attestation pour faire ce que tu as faire


Si, parce que le gouvernement a dcid qu'il fallait une attestation.  Jacques a dit, il faut une attestation  et on est oblig de respecter le protocole.
Je crois qu'il y a des juristes qui ont essay de faire quelque chose (il y en a qui trouvent que le systme d'attestation n'est pas top)
Coronavirus : La lgalit du confinement est-elle attaquable devant les tribunaux ?
 Face aux menaces sur les liberts publiques, les juristes doivent prendre parti 




> Tu vois  un moment la punition collective ne marche pas / plus ...


C'est pas une punition collective, c'est une rglementation.
Quand tu conduis sans ceinture, quand tu grille un feu rouge, quand tu fais un excs de vitesse, tu paies une amende et tu perds des points.
Si tu viol le couvre feu ou le confinement c'est pareil.




> le problme de ceux qui vont organiser des grandes teufs


Il y a eu que 29 tests, mais apparemment a ne produit pas de cluster et de toute faon a risque rien ce sont des jeunes :
"Pas de cluster" aprs la rave-party du 31 dcembre en Bretagne : comment l'expliquer ?



> De plus, si l'on prend en compte que la population qui a assist  la rave-party est vraisemblablement jeune et plus sujette aux formes asymptomatiques de la maladie, *ceux qui auraient pu tre positifs  la Covid-19 ne s'en sont sans doute mme pas rendu compte*. Enfin, les ftards venaient de partout en France et mme, pour certains, de l'tranger, avait indiqu la prfecture. Limitant ainsi toute chance de traage.


La plupart du temps tu n'as pas de symptme et tu finis guris. Cela dit c'est vrai que tu peux contaminer des personnes  risque.




> Un clibataire n'a pas le droit de rencontrer sa "prtendante" , c'est "non essentiel" ?


Si, mais il doit tre rentr pour 18h  ::P: 




> se rserve le droit de rgir les vies amoureuses et maritale ?


Un peu de patience, dans 10 ans on devrait probablement pouvoir circuler librement.  ::mrgreen:: 
En rgle gnral les virus mutent dans des versions moins virulentes (sur 100 infects il y a de moins en moins de morts).
Si a se trouve dans 4, 5 mutations le variant le plus contagieux sera totalement bnin. Du coup on aura plus aucune raison d'viter de se faire infecter.
Quand il y a une pidmie de rhume, de grippe, ou de gastro entrite, on ne panique pas.

----------


## fredoche

El_slapper, mon paradis c'est la Suisse, c'est un secret pour personne ici je crois.

Tu sais quoi, mon parcours tant "atypique", mon pre tant un ancien patron-associ d'une grosse boite de chauffage et sanitaire, j'ai pass tous mes ts de mes 14  20 ans  travailler comme manuvre et apprenti dans sa boite. Des travailleurs manuels j'en ai ctoy, j'en ai chi avec eux, et on t'pargne pas quand t'es le fils du patron, au contraire. Toutes les combines, et tout le travail au noir pour gagner plus je les connais. Les gars bossent 3 WE sur 4 pour se payer leur baraque, leur mercos, leurs vacances au Portugal, leur petit chteau en Espagne ou en Italie. Je sais ce que c'est, parce que moi aussi j'ai taff pour du fric, pour tre indpendant, j'ai travaill  temps plein durant toutes mes tudes. 

J'tais au chmage avant la suisse pendant 9 mois, pay plus de 3000 par mois, j'ai pas pris un jour de vacances. Mon seul travail et objectif, c'tait de retrouver du travail. 3 gosses  nourrir, 2 adultes tudiants dans des villes pas donnes. Et il n'y a pas d'tat providence, l'assurance chmage est une assurance finance par les salaris et les employeurs, c'est bel et bien une assurance abonde par les seuls salaris du priv. Mission accomplie.

En Suisse c'est le travail qui prime. Moi on me paie des heures supp  partir de 60h par semaine par exemple, pas moins. Ca veut dire que l'on considre les 15-20h pour aller de 40  60 comme normales
Va en Belgique, tous les gens ont une activit complmentaire. Dclare

Partout les gens ont envie de taffer. La vie de misre et de minimas sociaux, c'est bon pour les trafiquants de banlieue, la petite racaille et la voyouterie, ceux qui font du pez  cot. 
Ou ceux qui ne peuvent vraiment pas travailler, notamment les handicaps.

T'inquite pas si on faisait un march du travail demandeur et florissant, rmunrateur, les gens n'en auraient rien  foutre des amortisseurs, ils iraient taffer sans peur du lendemain

Quand  cette histoire de peur, c'est effectivement le mal profond de la socit franaise, peur de tout, distille en permanence dans tous les mdia

----------


## pmithrandir

> Le travail il est pas de gauche ou de droite. Le ruissellement au del de l'escroquerie intellectuelle norme est bel et bien de droite. 
> 
> Tout ce fric qui n'arrivera jamais dans les rues, jamais, s'il allait directement dans la poche des gens, il circulerait dans l'conomie, il financerait la scu, il paierait des retraites, il ferait vivre des villes, des villages, des quartiers, des artisans, des commerants, etc.


Nous sommes d'accord, le ruissellement, je n'y crois pas non plus.

Aprs, pour une petite boite, savoir qu'elle aura une entre d'argent supplmentaire, ca peut soit aller dans les caisses de reserves, soit chez les actionaires, mais parfois aussi ca facilite une embauche. parfois...



> 100 milliards par an tu n'as plus aucun chmeur en France, et t'inquite pas il y en a des trucs  faire, quand je vois l'tat de notre pays et de ses villes.
> Fraude fiscale, fraude  la TVA, fraude sociale--> Cot total ? 
> 
> Et allez les premiers que tu embauches, ce sera justement des contrleurs fiscaux, des inspecteurs URSSAF, des agents des douanes et du trsor, des juges, des tribunaux...


On est d'accord sur la priorit des embauches, et je pense aussi qu'on peut financer cela. Mais ca demande un peu de temps.
Et tu remarqueras que la gauche, mme plurielle, n'a jamais vraiment embauch dans ces domaines, mais plutt dans des domaines sous qualifis.(emploi jeune, emploi aid, etc...)

C'est dailleur paradoxale, parce que autant un jeune en CDD, tu es sur que si la droite repasse, il n'a plus d'emploi... autant le fonctionnaire inspecteur des finances, on pourra pas le mettre dehors. Donc longtemps il va rapporter en faisant appliquer la loi. Donc financer le reste des politiques.




> Putain je gote depuis 9 mois un pays o on me paie mieux qu'un dput en France, aprs impts tout en payant 1800  dimpts *par mois*. 3% de chmage max. A un moment donn tu peux voir que a marche mieux ailleurs.


C'est bau la suisse... maintenant, fais attention, au bout de 2 ou 3 ans, tu commenceras a voir les cot sombre de ce pays, comme d'autres. les pauvres que tu ne cotoies pas, les ingalits, les aides qui manque a certain... dans tous les pays, on passe par cette prise de conscience progressive du contexte global.




> Au fait t'as commenc  chercher du job ? parce que quand je lis ton annonce en signature, moi je me dis depuis un moment que ton secteur a sent pas bon. Sans cynisme... je suis lucide


Et bien figure toi que non... parce qu'on a embauch 2 personnes.
Aprs du chmage partiel, nous sommes tous sous l'eau car la presse digitale, c'est super compatible COVID  ::): 
Nous en sommes a 3 nouveaux clients depuis janvier !!

C'est aussi l'occasion de nous diversifier. Fournir la presse a des dirigeants sur leur smartphone, dans des salons de coiffures, des hpitaux, des htels, des coffee shop... Je pense mme qu'on serait tout  fait capable de fournir de la presse a tous les employs d'une entreprise, par exemple comme sorte de bonus ou d'avantage CE... si quelqu'un tait intress. C'est plutt existant de construire tout cela !!

----------


## el_slapper

J'avais loup cet pisode. La suisse, mon chef y a boss, alors je connais surtout son son de cloche, mais il n'a pas aim.

Pas aim parce que si la paye est bonne, les prix sont prohibitifs. A Montpellier, son budget bouffe du mois quivaut  un budget bouffe hebdomadaire  Genve. Sa paye a perdu 40% quand il est venu ici - et soudain il a pu pargner, sans mordre dans son niveau de vie.
Pas aim parce que le systme d'assurance maladie avec franchise fait que personne ne va voir son mdecin en dbut d'anne, et tout le monde en fin d'anne, quand on a dj bouff la franchise, et que soudain on est rembours.
Pas aim le systme scolaire encore plus brutal et autoritaire que le Franais, alors qu'en Ecosse, il avait l'impression que ses enfants taient respects.

Aprs, c'est son avis, moi je ne connais pas. Mais j'insiste : les gens sont prts  bosser, on est d'accord, mais ils ont peur. Et c'est pour a que la mre Marine met de la protection sociale  toutes les sauces. En France, pour un tas de raisons (et notamment le travail idologique des communistes dans le pass), a prend, alors qu'aux USA, a ne convainc que les gauchistes (qui sont insensible  l'idologie des pionniers). Tu as un autre problme en France : pass un certain ge, on te vire et on ne t'embauche plus. Donc les gens ont peur (et, sur ce point prcis,  juste titre), et veulent un filet de protection. Et a, c'est la culture locale, c'est pas le gouvernement.

----------


## ABD-Z

> Putain je gote depuis 9 mois un pays o on me paie mieux qu'un dput en France, aprs impts tout en payant 1800  dimpts *par mois*. 3% de chmage max. A un moment donn tu peux voir que a marche mieux ailleurs.


Tu parles bien de la Suisse?

----------


## fredoche

> C'est bau la suisse... maintenant, fais attention, au bout de 2 ou 3 ans, tu commenceras a voir les cot sombre de ce pays, comme d'autres. les pauvres que tu ne cotoies pas, les ingalits, les aides qui manque a certain... dans tous les pays, on passe par cette prise de conscience progressive du contexte global.


Ecoute mon premier projet tait directement dans le social, j'ai pas envie de trop m'tendre, je souhaite rester discret sur ces prcisions, mais pour le coup je suis au cur du systme, avec une parfaite vision de la stratification des revenus, et trs proche de ces aides, tout a. 
Tu sais je suis quelquun de trs lucide et qui ne me berce pas d'illusions. J'ai appris l'humilit trs jeune. Je comprends tout  fait ce que tu veux dire, d'autant que je ne vis pas perch, bien au contraire




> Et bien figure toi que non... parce qu'on a embauch 2 personnes.
> Aprs du chmage partiel, nous sommes tous sous l'eau car la presse digitale, c'est super compatible COVID 
> Nous en sommes a 3 nouveaux clients depuis janvier !!
> 
> C'est aussi l'occasion de nous diversifier. Fournir la presse a des dirigeants sur leur smartphone, dans des salons de coiffures, des hpitaux, des htels, des coffee shop... Je pense mme qu'on serait tout  fait capable de fournir de la presse a tous les employs d'une entreprise, par exemple comme sorte de bonus ou d'avantage CE... si quelqu'un tait intress. C'est plutt existant de construire tout cela !!


H bien objectivement et honntement c'est TOP  ::yaisse2::  et je suis super content pour vous

Une belle preuve de rsilience




> J'avais loup cet pisode. La suisse, mon chef y a boss, alors je connais surtout son son de cloche, mais il n'a pas aim.
> 
> Pas aim parce que si la paye est bonne, les prix sont prohibitifs. A Montpellier, son budget bouffe du mois quivaut  un budget bouffe hebdomadaire  Genve. Sa paye a perdu 40% quand il est venu ici - et soudain il a pu pargner, sans mordre dans son niveau de vie.
> Pas aim parce que le systme d'assurance maladie avec franchise fait que personne ne va voir son mdecin en dbut d'anne, et tout le monde en fin d'anne, quand on a dj bouff la franchise, et que soudain on est rembours.
> Pas aim le systme scolaire encore plus brutal et autoritaire que le Franais, alors qu'en Ecosse, il avait l'impression que ses enfants taient respects.
> 
> Aprs, c'est son avis, moi je ne connais pas.


Je me souviens tout  fait de ces propos que tu m'avais dj rapport, mais peut tre avec d'autres proportions. 
Pour l'assurance maladie, c'est juste ridicule et il ne faut pas savoir compter pour faire comme a. J'ai pris les primes les plus chres et la franchise la moindre, les diffrences de primes sont  mon sens minimes et je dois consommer des services mdicaux en permanence, qui de plus coutent une blinde en Suisse. Et qui sont de qualit, je vois trs largement la diffrence, ne serait-ce que pour le temps pris avec les patients. J'ai 50 ans cette anne, la sant a se paie en suisse. Mais a me couterait 2 fois plus cher avec la CMU frontalier (je ne suis pas frontalier mais rsident). Franchement la franchise est vite absorbe pour moi, mais j'ai une pathologie qui ncessite un suivi. Et je suis en parfaite sant par ailleurs
Pour la bouffe, je suis seul, je fais les marchs suisses, je sais trs bien cuisiner, je ne mange quasiment pas de viande, je rentre en France tous les 15 jours pour  retrouver mes enfants et je ramne beaucoup de produits... mais bon... Oui la bouffe coute cher, peut-tre deux fois plus cher, mais pas toujours, et le salaire est plus que deux fois plus lev
Quand au systme scolaire, je ne peux pas dire, mais je me demanderai bien si ton chef n'aurait pas tendance  grossir le trait sur ce sujet.

Tous les gens que je connais, et je connais trs peu de suisses, tous ceux-ci ne quitteraient pas la Suisse, et non pas pour les salaires mais pour une qualit de vie quasiment unique au monde. Les suisses sont pour beaucoup blass de leur environnement, ils ne voient pas la beaut des lieux. 

Tout en louant un bel appartement  500m d'une plage magnifique sur le lman face au mont-blanc, j'pargne beaucoup d'argent, et je continue  payer ma maison et mes charges en France, ce qui est une autre forme d'pargne

Aprs mon recul est minime, le temps me permettra d'y voir plus clair et de peut-tre voir les choses autrement

----------


## ABCIWEB

> Et tu mettrais la gauche au pouvoir pour crer des emplois ? 
> En gnral, ces derniers sont crs par les entreprises, d'autant plus que le climat conomique est favorable, donc que les perspectives financires(y compris les aides) leurs sont favorable.


Faut s'extraire des clichs du Medef. La baisse des charges sur les entreprises n'est jamais suffisante pour crer des emplois car le but d'une entreprise est de faire des bnfices pas de crer des emplois. Je ne suis pas contre une modration des charges mais il faut cibler les petites entreprises, et conditionner les aides aux plus grosses  la cration d'emploi, ce que Macron et le Medef refusent absolument. De plus cette rhtorique, prne depuis toujours par le medef, est une vaste escroquerie car il faut toujours moins de charges, toujours et encore de moins en moins. Donc quid des services publics, de l'entretien des routes, du service de sant, de la culture, de l'ducation nationale etc. Il faut trouver le juste quilibre mais le medef s'en fout et tire sur la corde tant qu'il le peut, avec la bndiction de Macron.

On se souvient du million d'emploi promis par Gataz, mais si selon l'insee environ 650000 emplois ont t crs, la ralit de l'effet des baisses de charges est beaucoup plus discutable.  Pourtant Macron en a rajout une couche aprs Hollande et son projet est de continuer  les baisser toujours et encore. Alors que mme sans baisses de charges, l'conomie cre naturellement des emplois quand la conjoncture est favorable, et elle l'tait jusqu'avant le covid puisqu'on commenait  digrer la crise de 2008. Bref tout est bon pour nous faire croire que la seule solution est de baisser les charges encore et encore, faudrait arrter d'tre assez cons pour y croire. Bien entendu je ne parle pas des aides durant le covid mais de la politique conomique en gnral.

Quant au chmage en baisse, le rsultat publi est calcul sur ceux qui n'ont exerc aucune activit, donc tous les emplois  temps complets supprims par les entreprises pour tre ensuite sous-traits par petits bouts peuvent faire baisser le chmage. Sans compter le nombre croissant d'auto entrepreneurs qui ne sont pas comptabiliss dans les chiffres du chmage mme si certains ont des mois sans activit. Sans compter des formations qui ne correspondent pas aux comptences des demandeurs d'emploi, mais qui sont nanmoins fortement recommandes pour prserver leurs droits mme si elles ne leur serviront  rien car ils ne pourront pas les mener  terme avec succs, mais peu importe puisque durant ce temps il sortent des chiffres du chmage. Sans compter non plus la baisses des droits ou les radiations abusives qui font mcaniquement baisser ces chiffres. 

Mais cela suffit pour entendre le bon peuple dire qu'une politique de droite cre "naturellement" des emplois. On nous sort des chiffres bruts qui ne veulent rien dire, et on les attribue aux baisses de charges ce qui est encore plus discutable et a suffit pour l'esbroufe.  Macron se fout de crer des emplois rellement viables, il utilise ce prtexte pour faire des cadeaux aux plus riches comme la thorie du ruissellement a servi d'excuse pour supprimer l'impt sur la fortune, mais pour le reste son seul objectif est d'afficher une baisse apparente des chiffres du chmage, sans se proccuper de savoir comment ce rsultat est obtenu (crations vs radiations vs population non comptabilise etc), ni si ce sont des emplois suffisamment rmunrs pour vivre. 

Combien d'emplois  mi temps ou d'auto entrepreneurs non comptabiliss dans ces chiffres ne peuvent pas vivre dcemment de leur travail ? Tout cela est pass sous silence. Ce n'est pas pour rien que Macron a supprim l'observatoire national de la pauvret.

Donc gauche ou droite ce n'est le sujet, le sujet c'est le programme, et c'est en fonction du programme que l'on peut juger de la volont de crer de vrais emplois.  Ou si c'est juste pour faire semblant et en supprimant l'observatoire de la pauvret... parce qu'videmment on pourrait se poser des questions si le chmage diminue en mme temps que le nombre de pauvres augmente, le ressenti n'est pas le mme, et la valeur travail rduite  peau de chagrin.




> Autrement, pour rpondre  ABCIWEB, je pense que tu devrais regarder la tendance que pend lEurope en ce moment. Les frontires se sont fermes pour cause COVID, mais galement des protections sont en train de se crer rapidement aux frontires. le besoin de protection et la remise en cause du libralisme international commence a prendre forme au sein de l'UE, surtout depuis que le dpart de Londres ouvre grand cette porte. De plus, le signal nationaliste leur a bien fait peur avec le brexit, et ils ont bien compris qu'une europe qui ne protge pas, n'est pas perue comme utile par les citoyens. Donc ils mettent ca en place.
> 
> Personnellement, je pense que dans 1 ou 2 mandature(donc 6-8 ans) on aura un parlement europen  majorit gauche / colo et non plus librale. les pays de l'Est vont progressivement revenir  des ides de partage acceptable(et non imposs) et la tendance a la recherche de protection va monter dans les pays de louest.... avec lcologie pour les frange les plus riche de la population.


Peu importe la couleur du parlement europen tant donn qu'il n'a pratiquement aucun pouvoir. Si tu n'as pas compris que l'Europe n'tait pas gouverne par les peuples mais par les lobbies c'est qu'il te manque des lments d'information et surtout tu ne regardes pas la ralit ni non plus l'histoire. On attend toujours des projets pour relocaliser les productions pharmaceutiques, on va attendre longtemps. Concernant la remise en cause du nolibralisme, plus globalement de la drglementation et de la financiarisation de l'conomie, c'tait dj d'actualit en 2008 avec exactement les mmes discours "plus rien ne sera comme avant", cependant tout a continu comme avant. 

Et ne te mprends sur les mesures d'accompagnement pour le covid. S'ils font ce qu'ils font c'est parce qu'ils ne peuvent pas faire autrement sinon tout serait en vrac, et l justement ils ne pourraient plus rien contrler. Pour le reste et pour rpondre aux attentes des peuples, la rponse a t donne par Macron: grenades de dsencerclement utilises sans qu'aucun policier ne soit encercl, lanceurs de balles de dfense utiliss sans qu'aucun policier ne soit ncessairement menac, borgnage  volont, et interdiction de filmer les violences policires pour pouvoir massacrer tranquille sans retransmission sur les rseaux. C'est a la ralit et elle est  l'oppos de tes "phantasmes" d'Europe devenue raisonnable.

Je n'arrive pas  comprendre ton optimisme, j'ai l'impression de regarder un magasine papier glac o tout est dulcor pour faire rver, mais qui ne tient aucun compte de la ralit. Tout comme je lis ici et l que Macron est en bonne position pour la prsidentielle car aucun candidat de l'opposition n'est crdible, c'est  dire si je reprend la dfinition "qui peut tre cru, en qui on peut avoir confiance". 

Pourtant Macron est l'exemple parfait de l'escroc  qui on ne peut pas faire confiance. Outre les multiples pisodes consternants du covid, il y a eu aussi la fameuse taxe sur l'essence qui tait crdite au budget pour financer une nime baisse des charges pour les entreprises, mais annonce officiellement comme une mesure pour financer la transition nergtique, ce qui a boost le mouvement des gilets jaunes. Tout comme le grand dbat, puis plus tard la convention citoyenne pour le climat n'ont t que de l'enfumage. S'il y en a un qui a dmontr qu'il tait un manipulateur et menteur patent, c'est bien Macron, pas les autres. Le mot crdibilit est compltement hors sujet, hors de porte pour Macron, et pourtant c'est ce terme qui est utilis pour discrditer ses concurrents. 

Les mots n'ont plus de sens, tellement dnaturs et matraqus par la propagande qu'on les reprend spontanment sans rflchir  leur signification. A la fabrique de l'ignorance, s'ajoute la fabrique de la confusion, des lments de langage pondus par des think tank nolibraux et reverss  l'infini dans les mdias pour travestir le sens du langage, orienter notre faon de penser, imprimer une logique qui se veut apparemment sense mais qui est en ralit compltement absurde et surtout perfide. 

"Le problme c'est que les autres candidats ne sont pas crdibles", quelle grosse rigolade quand mme ! Et pourtant on sort a sans sourciller et des rponses s'enclenchent comme si cette critique ne devait pas concerner Macron, ou peut-tre ne sera-t-il pas candidat ?

----------


## Gunny

> Putain je gote depuis 9 mois un pays o on me paie mieux qu'un dput en France, aprs impts tout en payant 1800  dimpts *par mois*. 3% de chmage max. *A un moment donn tu peux voir que a marche mieux ailleurs*.


+1 car j'ai fait la mme exprience. Cela fait 6 ans que j'habite au Danemark, et force est de constater que leur systme marche. Le Danemark est traditionnellement socio-libral et on a un chmage de 4,5%. Tout n'est pas parfait, je pourrais dire pas mal de choses, mais dans l'ensemble on a quelque chose qui fonctionne, et ce n'est pas parce que le Danemark est exceptionnel.

Le systme franais dfaillant ce n'est pas une fatalit, malheureusement la pente est raide car culturellement il y a beaucoup de dgts  rparer.

----------


## fredoche

> Quant au chmage en baisse, le rsultat publi est calcul sur ceux qui n'ont exercs aucune activit, donc tous les emplois  temps complets supprims par les entreprises pour tre ensuite sous-traits par petits bouts peuvent faire baisser le chmage. Sans compter le nombre croissant d'auto entrepreneurs qui ne sont pas comptabiliss dans les chiffres du chmage mme si certains ont des mois sans activit. Sans compter non plus la baisses des droits ou les radiations abusives qui font mcaniquement baisser ces chiffres.


Oui 

Et pour prendre mon propre exemple, j'ai sign ds mon arrive au chmage un Contrat de Scurisation Professionnelle (CSP) qui te met au statut de _stagiaire de la formation professionnelle_.
Je recommande ce dispositif qui t'offre une belle prime en cas de retour  l'emploi, la moiti des indemnits restantes sur l'anne de CSP

Mais bon je n'ai jamais t comptabilis dans les chiffres du chmage alors que j'tais bel et bien  la recherche, et de manire trs active.

Et par ailleurs tu n'as quasiment pas droit  des formations, mais c'est pareil en ARE, voir pire puisque laccompagnement est moindre

La gestion du chmage en France est administrative, c'est encore pire qu'il y a 20 ans en arrire 

Franchement on fait tout  l'envers, les gens sont livrs  eux-mme et il n'y a aucune dynamique.

Pole Emploi n'est quasiment qu'un organisme de contrle.
Et pourtant on pourrait faire des tas de choses, en mettant des salles  disposition, des espaces de travail, en crant des synergies de groupes, en faisant  se rencontrer les chmeurs, pour ddramatiser, pour s'pauler, s'entraider, en crant des dynamiques de groupe, en maintenant une sociabilisation. a ne couterait quasiment rien

En France nous sommes vraiment malades de notre administration, qui est totalement dconnecte des ralits de ce qu'elle administre. C'est pour tout pareil, c'est pitoyable.

----------


## tanaka59

Bonjour, 




> La gestion du chmage en France est administrative, c'est encore pire qu'il y a 20 ans en arrire 
> 
> Franchement on fait tout  l'envers, les gens sont livrs  eux-mme et il n'y a aucune dynamique.
> 
> [...]
> 
> En France nous sommes vraiment malades de notre administration, qui est totalement dconnecte des ralits de ce qu'elle administre. C'est pour tout pareil, c'est pitoyable.


Je suis on ne peut plus d'accord toi. Cela rejoint en partie l'ide de fond de ce topic : https://www.developpez.net/forums/d2...-voyez-choses/

----------


## fredoche

> +1 car j'ai fait la mme exprience. Cela fait 6 ans que j'habite au Danemark, et force est de constater que leur systme marche.


Par curiosit tu parles danois ?
Tu travailles en danois ?

----------


## halaster08

> Pole Emploi n'est quasiment qu'un organisme de contrle.


Parce que c'est ce qu'on lui demande d'tre, la politique du chiffre organise par les gouvernements successifs qui voulaient a tout prix faire baisser le chmage (sans faire de relle action pour) ont conduit  ce dlabrement de ce service publique.
Y avait eu une affaire il y a un ou deux ans relay par certains d'un mdia d'un conseill qui s'est vir car il aidait trop les gens ... (pardon il outrepassait son rle en allant contre des dcisions de sa hirarchie) le salauds expliquait aux gens qu'ils pouvaient demander certaines aides et osait rpondre aux mails de ceux qui n'tait pas dans son portefeuille client, quel vilain !

Aprs pour les pauvres conseillers qui essayent de faire leur job correctement c'est pas facile, de moins en moins d'effectif pour de plus en plus de demandeur, c'est pas facile a grer ! Et les pauvres sont en plus en premire ligne pour se faire insulter par les demandeurs mcontent.

----------


## Gunny

> Par curiosit tu parles danois ?
> Tu travailles en danois ?


Oui. Le Danemark offre des cours de danois  tous les immigrants, ce qui aide normment. Tu peux trs bien te dbrouiller avec uniquement de l'anglais ceci dit, surtout quand tu as un boulot qualifi ou que tu travailles dans une grosse bote. Presque tout le monde parle anglais ici.

----------


## ABD-Z

vous lire, vous me donnez envie de me casser de la France mais immdiatement!
Les Franais ont beau se moquer des Belges, mais je peux vous dire que de ce point de vu l (salaire/vie) est bien suprieur  la France. N'en parlons pas de l'Allemagne o mme les rfugis Syriens travaillant en tant que fonctionnaires (genre dans une mairie) gagnent plus qu'un ingnieur en France!
Quand on voit cela, nous pouvons nous demander mais qu'est-ce qui ne va pas dans ce pays..?
Bref, je crains que a ne va pas se rgler de mon vivant et qu'effectivement, je prfrerais vivre ailleurs.
Je mets le Japon et Singapour sur ma liste de pays intressants. S'il y a des gens qui ont travaill dans ces pays, j'aimerais bien avoir vos tmoignages.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Je mets le Japon et Singapour sur ma liste de pays intressants. S'il y a des gens qui ont travaill dans ces pays, j'aimerais bien avoir vos tmoignages.


On trouve facilement des tmoignages de gens qui travaillent au Japon. Et c'est n'importe quoi, il y a plein de rgles stupides. (la pire c'est qu'il faut rentrer aprs son suprieur hirarchique)
Plus tu fais d'heures et moins t'es productif.

Au Japon c'est mieux vu d'tre un glandeur qui fait beaucoup d'heures, qu'tre quelqu'un d'efficace. Il faut faire de la prsence physique, ce qui est extrmement dangereux :








> vous me donnez envie de me casser de la France mais immdiatement!


Il n'y a pas que des mauvais cts, d'accord il est difficile de trouver du travail, les salaires sont trs bas, les impts et les taxes sont levs, si t'essaies de crer ton entreprise t'es noy sous les charges et la paperasse, mais il y a des filets de scurits (Scurit Sociale, RSA, etc).

----------


## ABD-Z

Bon j'avoue, le Japon c'est moyen.
Par contre Singapour, j'ai rencontr des expats l-bas, je peux vous dire qu'ils sont gts!

----------


## fredoche

Singapour est trs attirant, c'est trs organis et trs vert visiblement. je pense qu'ils tendent vers un quilibre. Une des meilleures compagnies ariennes au monde aussi

Il y a une telle diffrence de salaire entre France et Allemagne ?

Dans les filets de scurit, en Suisse je viens de toucher les allocations familiales pour mes enfants, c'est l'quivalent d'un SMIC par mois, et les allocations sont maintenues jusqu' leur 25 ans pour les tudiants. Il faut savoir que l'assurance-maladie bnficie de subsides de l'tat pour Vaud par exemple, et 2/3 de la population sont aides

C'est surtout que dsormais il faut que nous prenions conscience collectivement de notre dclassement, du dlabrement du pays. Et que nous le refusions. Quand on voit comment sont pays les infirmires, les profs, les mdecins, la surcharge des classes, l'tat des hpitaux, la lenteur de la justice, c'est le tiers-monde

----------


## Ryu2000

> Quand on voit comment sont pays les infirmires


D'aprs le ministre de la vrit le salaire des infirmires devrait augmenter dans le futur :
Pourquoi il est difficile de comparer les salaires des infirmiers franais  ceux dautres pays



> Dans Le Journal du dimanche, le ministre de la sant, Olivier Vran, a affirm que *le salaire des soignants devra  rapidement  atteindre un  niveau de rmunration correspondant au moins  la moyenne europenne* . La cause dune augmentation salariale semble lgitime, mais comparer les rmunrations des infirmiers et aides-soignants relve dun exercice dlicat, tant les paramtres diffrent dun pays  lautre.


Pour l'instant la France fait dj mieux que la Lettonie, la Lituanie, la Hongrie, l'Estonie, la Pologne, la Slovnie, c'est dj pas mal (cela dit avec le mme revenu tu vis mieux l-bas qu'ici).




> les mdecins


a dpend de qui on parle, y'en a qui sont blinds.




> c'est le tiers-monde


Vous exagrez. Il n'y a pas de coupure de courant, pas de famine, pas de pnurie, on est pas mal si mal. C'est juste que tu peux avoir un travail BAC+5, 5 ans d'exprience et gagner moins de 2000 net/mois, mais en dehors de a, tout va bien  ::P: 
L'argent est mal redistribu, il parait que les commerciaux et les managers gagnent beaucoup plus.

----------


## pmithrandir

ABCIWEB, je ne dis pas qu'une politique de droite est plus efficace, en particulier l'histoire du ruissellement a laquelle je ne crois pas.
Je ne pense dailleurs pas que le niveau des charges soit vraiment un problme en France. Le problme, c'est a concurrence avec des pays qui n'ont pas les mmes exigences, en terme dmocratiques ou cologique que nous.

Et autant  l'export je pense que notre niveau de cout  une importance, autant je bloquerai massivement les importations sur les produits qui ne sont pas produit de manire quitable pour notre systme.
Entre une chemise de qualit pourrie produite au bangladesh, et une chemise de qualit top produite en France, on doit varier entre 1 et 5 euros de production. Pour un produit vendu entre 8 et 80 euros.(hors grande marque) On voit bien que le cout n'est pas le problme principale.

Maintenant, la doctrine Franaise de gauche consiste  crer des emplois non perreins pour aider les plus dmunis. (emploi jeune, emploi aids, etc...) La doctrine de droite a dire que ce n'est pas le boulot de l'tat, et a supprimer ces emplois en donnant l'argent aux entreprises pour que ca ruisselle.

Pour moi, on est dans l'erreur dans les 2 cas.
Les emplois doivent tre des emplois rgaliens, surtout ceux a mme de faire entrer de l'argent dans les caisses ou faire respecter les regles(inspecteur des finances, urssaff, impots, douanes, etc...) Qui durablement aideront a quilibrer les finances.
Le reste doit tre investi dans la formation continue
ventuellement, si aide aux entreprises il y a, elles doient tre cible par domaine pour rpondre  des difficults passagres.(concurrence deloyale d'un autre pays, secteur touch par un problme endmique, etc...


Mais je ne vois personne qui promeut cet usage de l'argent public.

----------


## halaster08

> Mais je ne vois personne qui promeut cet usage de l'argent public.


Ca ressemble beaucoup  ce que propose la FI, je connais pas en dtail leur programme, mais le coup des aides spcifiques sous conditions a certaines entreprise c'est ce que j'ai entendu dire par plusieurs dput insoumis quand le gouvernement parlais de plan de relance

----------


## tanaka59

Bonjour, 




> Je ne pense dailleurs pas que le niveau des charges soit vraiment un problme en France.


Tu sais qu'en France que sur 100  de gagn entre 47 et 50 % vont dans les caisses de l'tat et tu dis que n'est pas un problme ???  :8O:  . Je suis choqu d'un tel dni ...

Sans tomber dans le "oui mais" . J'ajouterai un 2me facteurs la ou la France est aussi championne. C'est les normes , rglements et autre labels en tout genre prs de 450 000 ...

Le poids de cette bureaucratie , de l'administratif et de la chaine dcisionnaire demande des moyens colossaux ... 

Tiens pourquoi en France on ne parjure que par les produits et services de luxes / haut de gammes ? Tout simplement que le milieu de gamme est noy de taxes , donc rentable financirement ...

----------


## ABCIWEB

> Maintenant, la doctrine Franaise de gauche consiste  crer des emplois non perreins pour aider les plus dmunis. (emploi jeune, emploi aids, etc...) La doctrine de droite a dire que ce n'est pas le boulot de l'tat, et a supprimer ces emplois en donnant l'argent aux entreprises pour que ca ruisselle.
> 
> Pour moi, on est dans l'erreur dans les 2 cas.
> Les emplois doivent tre des emplois rgaliens, surtout ceux a mme de faire entrer de l'argent dans les caisses ou faire respecter les regles(inspecteur des finances, urssaff, impots, douanes, etc...) Qui durablement aideront a quilibrer les finances.
> Le reste doit tre investi dans la formation continue
> ventuellement, si aide aux entreprises il y a, elles doient tre cible par domaine pour rpondre  des difficults passagres.(concurrence deloyale d'un autre pays, secteur touch par un problme endmique, etc...
> 
> 
> Mais je ne vois personne qui promeut cet usage de l'argent public.


Avec Hollande peut-tre, mais c'est encore un clich de rsumer la doctrine franaise de la gauche concernant la cration d'emplois aux seuls emplois aids. Mitterrand a fait les 39H et la cinquime semaine de congs pays,  Jospin/Aubry ont fait les trente cinq heures pour partager l'emploi et donner un peu d'air aux salaris, finances par l'tat qui compensait une partie du manque  gagner des entreprises. La gauche n'a jamais t hostile non plus aux aides conditionnes  l'emploi. Encore une fois c'est Hollande qui n'a pas respect ce principe en rduisant les charges inconditionnellement avec le CICE, qui a ensuite t amplifi par Macron. 

Macron a d'ailleurs fait mieux puisqu'il a transform ces aides en baisses de charges prennes alors que le CICE devait tre valu priodiquement, pour justifier la poursuite de ces baisses de charges en corrlation avec les emplois crs. Cela dit cette valuation tait une arnaque de la part de Hollande et du Medef puisqu'il tait impossible de dfinir la part de la baisse des charges dans les crations d'emplois, mais cela n'a pas empch le mdef d'attribuer tous les emplois crs  la seule baisse des charges, comme si le march de l'emploi aurait t gel sans cela.

Donc en fait, non, comme l'a dit *halaster08*, LFI et mme les verts, voudraient conditionner les aides aux entreprises en fonction de la cration d'emplois ou du passage vers des nergies propres, vers la transition nergtique etc. C'est Hollande le traitre, et l'escroc Macron qui sont contre ces conditionnements, de mme que le medef et les lobbies, selon eux il faut laisser faire les entreprises et compter sur leur bonne volont.

L'histoire de compter sur le march et la bonne volont des industriels pour engager une politique volontariste contre le rchauffement climatique est encore un manque flagrant de crdibilit au palmars de Macron, un de plus  moins que l'on confonde crdibilit et violences policires... Voici ce qu'il en reste de la convention citoyenne pour le climat:




> ce stade, un premier bilan simpose. Si le travail des 150 citoyens et citoyennes a russi  aboutir  des mesures transformatrices,  mme de rpondre  la crise climatique, force est de constater quelles ont ensuite t malmenes. Tout au long de lautomne, le gouvernement, la haute administration dtat et les lobbies industriels ont sabot une  une les propositions phares de la Convention. Et ce, malgr lindignation impuissante de ses membres et du mouvement climat. Ne de la parole du prsident, vivant  travers ses promesses, la Convention citoyenne a relev du fait du prince. Elle est reste dpendante de ses bons vouloirs.
> 
> On est au milieu du pire scnario, confirme ainsi le garant de la Convention, Cyril Dion. Les mesures ont t vides de leur substance et Emmanuel Macron na pas respect ses engagements.  Pour le ralisateur, lexprience de dmocratie dlibrative sest brise sur  le mur du systme oligarchique .  Nous sommes revenus  la situation habituelle o la technostructure dcide  huis clos et o les intrts privs prdominent , constate, amer, lcologiste.
> ...
> * La convention a permis au gouvernement de brouiller le dbat dmocratique* 
> 
> Il nest pas question ici de juger le travail des citoyens et des citoyennes  que nombre dassociations qualifient d admirable   mais de comprendre dans quel contexte il sinscrit. Dj, en juillet 2019, Reporterre avait racont comment la Convention avait t labore  la suite de la rvolte des Gilets jaunes et comment elle avait offert une porte de sortie au gouvernement.
> 
>  La Convention citoyenne est arrive  mi-mandat,  un moment charnire o on avait compris que dialoguer avec lexcutif tait relativement vain. Emmanuel Macron menait des politiques anti-climatiques et il navait pas lintention de rformer lconomie , se souvient Clment Snchal, porte-parole de Greenpeace. Pour lui, cette initiative a permis au gouvernement de  brouiller le dbat dmocratique  :  Emmanuel Macron sest rachet  peu de frais une vertu cologique. Il a fait croire quil tait favorable  la transition et que les solutions ntaient pas connues. Il sest dfauss sur une poigne danonymes en refusant dengager ses responsabilits. 
> ...


En attendant l'tat a t condamn pour "carences fautives" dans la lutte pour le climat par le tribunal administratif de Paris.




> Saisi notamment par quatre ONG (Greenpeace, Oxfam, la Fondation pour la nature et l'homme, Notre affaire  tous)  l'origine de la campagne dite "l'Affaire du sicle", le tribunal a estim que l'Etat avait commis une "faute" en ne rduisant pas assez ses missions de gaz  effet serre.
> ...
> En novembre dernier, le Conseil d'Etat avait somm le gouvernement franais de prsenter dans les trois mois des lments permettant de justifier que sa trajectoire de rduction des missions de gaz  effet de serre pourra tre respecte  l'horizon 2030.
> ...
> En novembre dernier, le Conseil d'Etat avait somm le gouvernement franais de prsenter dans les trois mois des lments permettant de justifier que sa trajectoire de rduction des missions de gaz  effet de serre pourra tre respecte  l'horizon 2030.

----------


## fredoche

> Bonjour, 
> 
> 
> 
> Tu sais qu'en France que sur 100  de gagn entre 47 et 50 % vont dans les caisses de l'tat et tu dis que n'est pas un problme ???  . Je suis choqu d'un tel dni ...
> 
> Sans tomber dans le "oui mais" . J'ajouterai un 2me facteurs la ou la France est aussi championne. C'est les normes , rglements et autre labels en tout genre prs de 450 000 ...
> 
> Le poids de cette bureaucratie , de l'administratif et de la chaine dcisionnaire demande des moyens colossaux ... 
> ...


a ne va pas dans les caisses de l'tat mais dans une myriade d'organisme collecteurs qui sont juste de nouvelles administrations souvent paritaires, et des monstres de bureaucratie, avec plthore de ronds-de-cuir pays  rien foutre

Puisque tu connais la Belgique, en belgique il n'y a qu'un seul organisme collecteur et un seul taux pour tout le monde, public ou priv. Juste simple

Si les choses ne changent pas en France, c'est qu'on ne veut pas les changer tout simplement
Les gens que nous lisons depuis des annes se nourrissent de a, et font tourner leurs appareils politiques grce  a

Il suffit de se rappeler un mec comme Jean-Paul Delevoye et ses 14 ou 15 rmunrations pour comprendre, et ils sont tous plus ou moins comme a

----------


## tanaka59

Bonjour, 




> En attendant l'tat a t condamn pour "carences fautives" dans la lutte pour le climat par le tribunal administratif de Paris.


Avec de telles inepties on en vient  crer de nouvelles taxes / impts dguis(e)s. Etats et collectivits en viennent  se tirer des balles dans le pied . 

L'UE a fait pass un dcret en 2017-2018 . Chaque collectivit europenne et / ou gestionnaire de voirie sera maintenant soumis  des taxes selon plusieurs critres. Accrochez vous bien. 

https://www.lemonde.fr/planete/artic...5863_3244.html

En France par exemple : intercommunalit ( pour les routes mtropolitaines), dpartement (les RD) , bientt les rgions (peut tre avec la loi C4D ?), l'tat lui mme (autoroute et RN), les socits d'autoroutes (Vinci, SANEF, Eiffage ...) vont potentiellement devoir faire remonter les chiffres du trafic routier de manire priodique sur les axes "magistraux" (autoroute, voie express, route  grande circulation ...) . Ds qu'un axe dpassera un certains seuil (TJMA/ trafic journalier moyen annuel), le gestionnaire de la voirie payera une pnalit . Une forme d'amende pour "inaction climatique" . On parle d'adjoindre d'autres indicateurs comme ceux de la pollution atmosphrique.

En Belgique par exemple : tat et rgions se partagent le gteau des autoroutes et des nationales . Se sera ces 2 collectivits qui payeront en cas de pnalits. Pour Bruxelles , on parle carrment d'un page urbain modulable : 

https://actu-moteurs.com/2020/10/01/...es-navetteurs/
http://www.lerepairedesmotards.com/a...s-belgique.php

Histoire de remplir un peu plus les caisses de l'UE, les bouchons en priodes estivales comme en priode d'heure pointes sont dans le collimateur des autorits. 

On parle galement d'un autre levier (taxe anti bouchons) . La encore les jours de fort trafic , l'automobiliste franais, espagnol , italien , portugais ... seront une fois de plus les dindons de la farce. On parle d'augmenter les pages en fonction du trafic ... Au plus il y a de trafic, au plus il y aura de taxe.

https://www.caradisiac.com/peages-un...ion-168809.htm 
https://www.capital.fr/economie-poli...iliste-1291614




> a ne va pas dans les caisses de l'tat mais dans une myriade d'organisme collecteurs qui sont juste de nouvelles administrations souvent paritaires, et des monstres de bureaucratie, avec plthore de ronds-de-cuir pays  rien foutre
> 
> Puisque tu connais la Belgique, en belgique il n'y a qu'un seul organisme collecteur et un seul taux pour tout le monde, public ou priv. Juste simple
> 
> Si les choses ne changent pas en France, c'est qu'on ne veut pas les changer tout simplement
> Les gens que nous lisons depuis des annes se nourrissent de a, et font tourner leurs appareils politiques grce  a
> 
> Il suffit de se rappeler un mec comme Jean-Paul Delevoye et ses 14 ou 15 rmunrations pour comprendre, et ils sont tous plus ou moins comme a


En Belgique , il y a moins de strates administratives . Par contre le niveau d'chelon de gouvernance est d'une horreur sans nom ... Pas tonnant aussi que les taux de prlvements soient quasi identiques  ceux de la France. 

> gouvernement fdral
> 3 gouvernements rgionaux (wallonie, bruxelles , flandres)
> 3 gouvernements communautaires (francophone, nerlandophone, germanophone )

Vous avez donc 7 ministres de la sant par exemple ... Sans compter les secrtaires d'tat et ou chaque rgion fait plus ou moins ce qu'elle veut ... vu que c'est du fdral  ::mouarf::

----------


## BenoitM

> En Belgique par exemple : tat et rgions se partagent le gteau des autoroutes et des nationales . Se sera ces 2 collectivits qui payeront en cas de pnalits. Pour Bruxelles , on parle carrment d'un page urbain modulable : 
> 
> https://actu-moteurs.com/2020/10/01/...es-navetteurs/
> http://www.lerepairedesmotards.com/a...s-belgique.php
> 
> Histoire de remplir un peu plus les caisses de l'UE, les bouchons en priodes estivales comme en priode d'heure pointes sont dans le collimateur des autorits.


1) Ca ne remplis pas les poches de l'UE mais de la rgion Bruxelloise (si un jour on arrive  le mettre en place)
2) Les pages urbains ca existe dans plein de pays (Londres, Oslo, Stockholm, Dublin , Milan).
3) Avec les voitures lectriques, il va falloir revoir le mode de fonctionnement des accises.
4) Les tats ont besoin d'un budget pour fonctionner. Il ne me semble pas plus illogique de taxer l'utilisation de bien que de taxer arbitrairement les salaires.

----------


## ABCIWEB

> Avec de telles inepties on en vient  crer de nouvelles taxes / impts dguis(e)s. Etats et collectivits en viennent  se tirer des balles dans le pied .


Quelles inepties ? Constater que le gouvernement ne tient pas ses engagements environnementaux n'est pas une ineptie c'est une constatation et les juges ont jug que les plaignants avait raison, point barre.

Ensuite que les mesures  prendre se traduisent par des taxes, c'est un choix politique mais pas ncessairement une fatalit. C'est sur ces choix que l'on peut discuter, pas sur l'objectif. Si je suis ton raisonnement la bonne solution serait d'tre aveugle et faire la politique de l'autruche, tout comme Macron a supprim l'observatoire national de la pauvret pour ne plus la mesurer. C'est juste du foutage de gueule et tre compltement irresponsable.

Enfin certaines taxes peuvent tre totalement justifies, je pense aux taxes sur les vhicules lourds qui consomment inutilement de l'nergie et des matriaux, tout a pour frimer en ville. Tant que ce n'est pas justifi (famille nombreuse, outil de travail, transports, ou voitures lectrique qui pour l'instant sont handicapes par le poids de la batterie, etc.) il n'y a aucune raison de ne pas taxer massivement ces vhicules, l'irresponsabilit de ses utilisateurs et des constructeurs doit tre financirement sanctionne. 

La convention citoyenne avait fix la barre  1400Kg, Macron l'a remonte  1800Kg ce qui fait que cette mesure n'aura qu'un impact marginal. Mais il va certainement se rattraper avec d'autres taxes qui cette fois ci toucheront tout le monde indpendamment de leurs dpenses nergtiques et de leur participation  l'effort cologique. Aprs tu auras beau jeu de dire qu'cologie rime avec taxes injustes et faire ton Trump.

----------


## tanaka59

Bonsoir, 




> 1) Ca ne remplis pas les poches de l'UE mais de la rgion Bruxelloise (si un jour on arrive  le mettre en place)


Nous connaissant , je ne me fais pas de doute que cela sera en application .




> 3) Avec les voitures lectriques, il va falloir revoir le mode de fonctionnement des accises.


Pas besoin de chercher bien loin ... L'ue propose de taxer au km pour les assurances des futurs modles lc via l'instauration d'un boitier. En Australie une taxe va aussi tre test . Dans une moindre mesure on parle aussi d'une taxe tipp "lectrique" ..




> 4) Les tats ont besoin d'un budget pour fonctionner. Il ne me semble pas plus illogique de taxer l'utilisation de bien que de taxer arbitrairement les salaires.


Qu'on taxe tel bien ou service okay. 

Que cela en deviennent un dogme ... dans un pays ou la fiscalit est dj bien lourd ... non merci . 

Juste pour info : rap_fisc.pdf . Il existe dj 34 ponctions obligatoires pour la voiture en France. Le magot avoisine les 85 milliards d' . L'UE et l'tat franais propose d'en ajouter 18 de plus ...

Ou vous avez des oeillire et ne savez pas penser autrement que "taxe, taxe , taxe" ... ou alors vous le faite exprs et tes maso ? 

Si vous aimez que l'tat et l'UE vous ponctionne encore et toujours ... 

Mme le gouvernement belge ne fait pas mieux on parle d'une dizaine de nouvelles taxes , alors qu'on en a dj 15 existantes. 




> Quelles inepties ?


40 ans de belles paroles et aveuglement dogmatiques ... 

On peux galement changer de disque et voir ce qui se fait ailleurs, sans tre nombriliste. Genre au Japon ou Core dans les annes 1950 , voir plus rcemment ... en Chine . Au lieu de penser de manire dbile en terme de taxe , on peut aussi penser en terme technique et d'action, sur le format , la taille , le type de voiture  privilgier a produire 

En France nous sommes producteurs ... de taxes .




> Constater que le gouvernement ne tient pas ses engagements environnementaux n'est pas une ineptie c'est une constatation et les juges ont jug que les plaignants avait raison, point barre.


Donc tu trouve normal de "punir collectivement " le pkin moyen , comme toi, comme moi de taxes a cause des erreurs des gouvernements prcdent ? 

Comme dj dmontr dans de nombreux domaine ... cela ne fonctionne plus ... Il faut vraiment tre dbile, pour accepter de payer les pots casser des autres (des gouvernements en sommes ... ) . Le coup du diesel entre autre ...




> Ensuite que les mesures  prendre se traduisent par des taxes, c'est un choix politique mais pas ncessairement une fatalit.


Malheureusement en France on ne sait pas raisonner autrement qu'en taxant  tour de bras ...




> Si je suis ton raisonnement la bonne solution serait d'tre aveugle et faire la politique de l'autruche, tout comme Macron a supprim l'observatoire national de la pauvret pour ne plus la mesurer. C'est juste du foutage de gueule et tre compltement irresponsable.


Absolument pas tre aveugle ... car je propose des actions techniques concrtes, comme cites plus haut. 




> Enfin certaines taxes peuvent tre totalement justifies, je pense aux taxes sur les vhicules lourds qui consomment inutilement de l'nergie et des matriaux, tout a pour frimer en ville. Tant que ce n'est pas justifi (famille nombreuse, outil de travail, transports, ou voitures lectrique qui pour l'instant sont handicapes par le poids de la batterie, etc.) il n'y a aucune raison de ne pas taxer massivement ces vhicules, l'irresponsabilit de ses utilisateurs et des constructeurs doit tre financirement sanctionne.


A suivre ton raisonnement , tu trouves donc normal de sabrer PSA et Renault ... qui sont au passage leader europen dans les utilitaires pour professionnels. Rsultat avec la fusion PSA-Fiat ... C'est les italiens qui vont rcuprer le magot des franais sur ce segment . Tu peux ajouter le dieselgate et les taxes sur les carburants pour parachever ce secteur ...




> Aprs tu auras beau jeu de dire qu'cologie rime avec taxes injustes et faire ton Trump.


Je fais surtout prendre conscience , qu'en France on est dj hyper fiscalis ... Oui entendre ce que l'on ne veut pas entendre comme retour de boomrang dans la tronche fait mal je sais.  ::mouarf::  . Il n'y a rien de dmago a vouloir stopper cette fuite en avant et revenir  des choses plus simples et rationnelles. 

Trump cet odieux et hideux personnage ? Tu peux l'oublier celui la , c'est une rfrence en rien du tout

----------


## BenoitM

> Nous connaissant , je ne me fais pas de doute que cela sera en application .


Ca fait au moins 10 ans qu'on en parle, c'est vrai que ca serait bien si on pouvait la voir apparaitre avant le RER  ::aie:: 




> Pas besoin de chercher bien loin ... L'ue propose de taxer au km pour les assurances des futurs modles lc via l'instauration d'un boitier. En Australie une taxe va aussi tre test . Dans une moindre mesure on parle aussi d'une taxe tipp "lectrique" ..


Pour moi c'est logique ou alors il faut augmenter fortement llectricit.




> Qu'on taxe tel bien ou service okay. 
> Que cela en deviennent un dogme ... dans un pays ou la fiscalit est dj bien lourd ... non merci . 
> Ou vous avez des oeillire et ne savez pas penser autrement que "taxe, taxe , taxe" ... ou alors vous le faite exprs et tes maso ?


Je sais pas moi l'tat peut me taxer  100% si j'ai tout gratuitemennt  ::): 
Le taxe ca ne veut rien diren, l'important c'est de regarder le cot/bnfice.
Aux USA ils sont moins taxer mais "plein" d'tudiants font des prts sur 10 ans pour payer leurs tudes.




> Si vous aimez que l'tat et l'UE vous ponctionne encore et toujours ...


Je n'ai pas dit ca.
1) Il faut voir  quoi sert cette taxe
2) Il faut dire ce qu'on enleve comme avantage
3) Oui, je prfre que c'est l'tat qui me ponctionne qu'une firme priv.




> Juste pour info : Pice jointe 592102 . Il existe dj 34 ponctions obligatoires pour la voiture en France.


Tu as lu ton document?  ::roll:: 
[LIST]
7) Les rductions de  vitesses 90   80km/h
En quoi c'est une taxe?
8)Automatisation des pages
En quoi c'est une taxe?
9) Une taxe de sjour   pour   les campings cars
Euh si tu veux mais ca me concerne pas.
11) Les tarifs d'assurances
Euh quel rapport avec une taxe?
12) Les prix des contrles techniques et contres visites
Donc il faut supprimer les contrles technique?
13)Taxes sur l'amnagement des campings cars et vans
Donc il y a une taxe sur les motos, une sur les voitures, une sur scooter, les voiture, les trains, l'aviation 
Ca fait 7 taxes? ou une taxe par chaque moyens de transport??? 
Si tu es une moto, tu n'es pas une voiture donc ca ne se cumule pas... ::roll:: 
14) Loi   NOTRe   et transfer
Faudra mexpliquer
16)Taux   rduit   de TICPE  supprim pour les carburants 
Est-ce vraiment une nouvelle taxe? vu qu'on supprime un avantage? :d
17) TVS et malus sur les     pick-upavec  au  moins  5 places.
Enfin car c'tait une aberration le Porsche Cayenne avait une rduction car considrer comme vhicule utilitaire.
(je crois que ca fait la 3me "taxe" qui sont en fait des avantages donner  des catgories qui n'ont pas lieu d'tre (j'ai pas citer le vhicule de socit qui en Belgique est surtout un avantage salariale)
18)La taxe  l'essieu
Alors tu rles parce 1) la taxe existe 2) parce qu'elle va enfin s'appliquer aux vhicules tranger?
20) Les  taxes  sur  les  vhicules puissants . La  fin  des  taxes  sur  les   vhicules  puissants  , at particulirement mal perue par une partie des Franais.
Donc tu comptes dans les taxes une taxe supprimer?  ::aie:: 
21) Les ronds-points 22) Dos d'ane
Euh qu'on soit pour ou contre c'est pas des taxes...
23)Les radars
C'est pas une taxe...
24) La lgislation desvitres teintes
Toujours pas de taxe...
27) Les contestations en justices
Toujours pas de taxe
28) Les amendes pour les collectivits
Toujours pas de taxe (mais peut-tre un moyen de mettre de futur taxe)...
29) Les abonnements  sur les   cartes   SIM pour GPS.
Je sais pas  ce que ca change...
30) TVA sur les biens, services et quipements automobiles.
Oki mais bon ca s'applique  tout donc...
32) Loi   montage   et pneu hiver
Euh c'est pas vraiment une taxe.

C'est bien de mettre un document Oh mon dieu l'tat est horrible mais bon c'est mieux quand on le lit... 
De 32 ont tombe  13 ( et il y en a srement encore  supprimer)





> Le magot avoisine les 85 milliards d' . L'UE et l'tat franais propose d'en ajouter 18 de plus ...


Le magot? O va se magot?
Dans ce magot il faudrait peut-tre enlever le cot des infrastructures.




> Donc tu trouve normal de "punir collectivement " le pkin moyen , comme toi, comme moi de taxes a cause des erreurs des gouvernements prcdent ?


Je ne sais pas o tu as lu ca?  ::weird::  ::roll:: 
Absolument pas tre aveugle ... car je propose des actions techniques concrtes, comme cites plus haut. 





> A suivre ton raisonnement , tu trouves donc normal de sabrer PSA et Renault ... qui sont au passage leader europen dans les utilitaires pour professionnels. Rsultat avec la fusion PSA-Fiat ... C'est les italiens qui vont rcuprer le magot des franais sur ce segment . Tu peux ajouter le dieselgate et les taxes sur les carburants pour parachever ce secteur ...


Quel rapport avec ce qu' dit ABCIWEB?  ::weird:: 





> Je fais surtout prendre conscience , qu'en France on est dj hyper fiscalis ... Oui entendre ce que l'on ne veut pas entendre comme retour de boomrang dans la tronche fait mal je sais.  . Il n'y a rien de dmago a vouloir stopper cette fuite en avant et revenir  des choses plus simples et rationnelles.


Ben ce qu'on demande avec les "cotaxes", le problme c'est qu'on ne supprime pas les autres taxe  ::):

----------


## tanaka59

Bonsoir, 




> Le taxe ca ne veut rien diren, l'important c'est de regarder le cot/bnfice.
> Aux USA ils sont moins taxer mais "plein" d'tudiants font des prts sur 10 ans pour payer leurs tudes.


Quelques chiffres :

En France 52  55 % de la populatio touche des aides sociales chaque anne.
Sur l'ensemble des actifs en ages de travailler seul 45 % payent des impts.
20  25 % des actifs sont en situation de "mal emploi" (chmage ou contrat prcaire ... )

C'est tre aveugle ou ignare que de refuser de constater que la balancer n'est plus quilibre ... Donc oui la pression fiscale sur les classes moyennes est de plus en plus forte ... Tout comme je suis aussi favorable  un retour sur l'impts des grosses fortunes. 




> 1) Il faut voir  quoi sert cette taxe
> 2) Il faut dire ce qu'on enleve comme avantage
> 3) Oui, je prfre que c'est l'tat qui me ponctionne qu'une firme priv.


Ce qui est financ :

> l'aide sociale
> la lourdeur et la composition du mille feuille administratif (nombre d'lus, nombre de strates dcisionnaires, nombre d'administrations diffrentes,manque de contrle dans la lutte contre la fraude, manque de reforme structurelle/organisationnelle/fonctionnelle ...)
> modle de fonctionnement de l'administration franaise, antdiluvien (datant de 1946 )




> Tu as lu ton document? 
> [LIST]
> 7) Les rductions de  vitesses 90   80km/h
> En quoi c'est une taxe?
> 8)Automatisation des pages
> En quoi c'est une taxe?
> 9) Une taxe de sjour   pour   les campings cars
> Euh si tu veux mais ca me concerne pas.
> 11) Les tarifs d'assurances
> ...


Tu as les couts "cachs" qui gnrrent des dpenses (donc des taxes lors de consommation de biens et services ...). Les recettes rparties entre les diffrentes administrations (on ne va pas dcupler le nombre de ponctions au pro rata du nombre de taxes diffrentes , c'est les impts qui puise "en vrac"... ). Il y a ce que l'usager ne voit pas car c'est l'entreprise qui reverse  l'tat .




> Ben ce qu'on demande avec les "cotaxes", le problme c'est qu'on ne supprime pas les autres taxe


En Belgique (en Wallonie en particulier), l'cotaxe s'applique  tous ... Que le camion soit franais , belge, allemand, luxembourgeois , tout le monde est  la mme enseigne . 

En France faute d'cotaxe pour "tous",  on a actuellement la taxe  l'essieu. L'tat franais cherche un moyen faire contribuer les camions trangers. Logique simple > tendre ce qui est dj existant au niveau national, pour que tout utilisateur mme tranger participe financirement ... 

Le problme en suivant la logique du gouvernement franais actuellement , c'est on refout une taxe sur les camions franais, sans chercher  rellement faire participer les camions trangers ... Do un risque daberration ... En ponctionnant deux fois les mmes .

On peut aussi gnraliser l'eurovignette ... 

Dans quelques temps , on viendra chouiner d'une perte de comptitivits des entreprises franaises ... au profit des pays de l'est .

----------


## halaster08

https://www.francetvinfo.fr/monde/en...s_4314503.html

Les participants a la convention citoyennes sur le climat ont not le gouvernement; 3.7 de moyenne a pique un peu !

----------


## fredoche

> *Le documentaire "La fabrique de l'ignorance" sur Arte hier soir (https://www.arte.tv/fr/videos/091148...e-l-ignorance/)* est le meilleur exemple que j'ai vu sur les dbuts des "fake news". A l'origine l'industrie du tabac a "remis en question" les causes du cancer. Elle a noy les mdias de pseudos-recherches mais aussi de vraies recherches, juste pour noyer le poisson. L'amiante cause aussi des cancers du poumon, mais cela n'enlve rien aux dangers du tabac. 
> 
> D'autres industries ont fait de mme, globalement a a abouti  Trump et  la dfiance vis--vis de la science. 
> 
> Pour revenir sur le sujet Macron et Cie, ils ont tellement menti que leur crdibilit est nulle.


Pour relayer une nouvelle fois la mention  ce documentaire, passionnant, que j'ai pris le temps de visionner ce WE 

Et qui  mon sens permet de rflchir  la situation actuelle, mme si rflchir  la situation actuelle te place vite dans la catgorie des complotistes... ou autres "...istes" en tous prfixes possibles

----------


## fredoche

Ryu a devrait te faire plaisir :

https://www.rtl.be/info/video/773390.aspx




> *Immense rassemblement au parc de la Boverie  Lige*
> Vido publie le 25/2|11 060 vues
> 
> Le parc de la Boverie a t ce mercredi le thtre d'un rassemblement de jeunes, venus profiter du beau temps et oublier les gestes barrire le temps d'une soire. Ils ont aussi laiss derrire eux une bonne quantit de dchets. Mais ce matin, le lieu a t entirement nettoy par quelques jeunes.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Ryu a devrait te faire plaisir


Ouais c'est cool de voir des jeunes boire des bires dans un park, par contre il faut qu'ils rangent leur bordel a ne se fait pas de laisser des dchets derrire soit.  ::(: 
Je trouve qu'ils ont raison de ne pas avoir peur des variants qui circulent en ce moment. La plupart des gens qui sont infects sont asymptomatique.

Il y a eu a galement :
Une "grosse teuf"  Mcon pour demander une "dclaration d'tat d'urgence culturelle" [DIAPORAMA]
Les restrictions sont plus dangereuses que les variants. 

Si les services de ranimation arrivent  saturation, ce n'est pas parce qu'un pourcentage important des malades fait des formes graves, c'est parce a fait des dcennies que l'UE demande  la France de dtruire ses services publics.  force de baisser les budgets, on fini par le ressentir.
Il y aurait peut-tre moyen de rquisitionner des gymnases, et de crer des lits d'hpitaux  l'intrieur, avec de quoi faire de l'Oxygnothrapie. Bon aprs a peut tre compliqu de trouver les infirmires et les mdecins.

====



> 3.7 de moyenne a pique un peu !


a va, c'est sur 10. Donc c'est pas si mal.




> Le crime d'cocide. C'tait l'une des mesures phares, la reconnaissance de l'cocide en tant que crime, et non de dlit. Vous savez, on aurait pu prsenter ces 149 mesures au rfrendum, mais on a voulu faire confiance au lgislatif, en les mettant devant leurs responsabilits. Aprs, il y a d'autres mesures notamment sur le logement, les passoires thermiques ou sur la publicit. D'o nous vient ce combat ?
> 
> Avant je n'en n'tais pas conscient, mais avec ce que je sais aujourd'hui du rchauffement climatique, des fois je me dis je regrette d'avoir fait partie de cette Convention citoyenne pour le climat parce que je sais quel va tre notre avenir. Je me dis qu'avec ce texte de loi, *il y a l'avenir de mes enfants et de mes petits-enfants*, et on ne va pas assez loin, c'est pas bon.


Ses enfants et petits-enfants vont en chier, mais ce ne sera pas  cause de l'cologie, ce sera  cause de l'conomie. Je pense qu'on ne va pas maintenir nos niveaux de vies aussi lev trs longtemps. (donc on devrait bientt beaucoup moins polluer)
Pour les gouvernements l'cologie n'est qu'un prtexte pour crer des taxes et mettre la pression sur les consommateurs pour qu'ils consomment, par exemple on pousse les automobilistes  acheter des vhicules lectrique alors que c'est une catastrophe cologique. (bon aprs si une partie du revenu des taxes est utilis pour financer l'aide aux propritaires qui veulent amliorer l'isolation de leur domicile, c'est pas mal).

Macron est partie en weekend et des gens n'taient pas content (parce que Nice et Dunkerque sont un peu confines).



> https://twitter.com/MatthieuKarmann/...26735364558850
> Beaucoup de monde devant la maison dEmmanuel et Brigitte Macron au Touquet. De nombreuses personnes esprent voir le prsident.  #touquet #macron @LCI  #Lci

----------


## ONTAYG

> Je trouve qu'ils ont raison de ne pas avoir peur des variants qui circulent en ce moment. La plupart des gens qui sont infects sont asymptomatique.


Et comme ils sont asymptomatiques, ils contaminent les autres sans le savoir et c'est ces autres personnes qui se retrouvent  l'hpital, et donc dcs ou squelles.

C'est de l'irresponsabilits pur et dur, cautionn ce genre de pratiques est presque un crime.

----------


## Ryu2000

> ils contaminent les autres sans le savoir et c'est ces autres personnes qui se retrouvent  l'hpital, et donc dcs ou squelles.


En effet c'est possible qu'une personne asymptomatique contamine des gens (des personnes vaccins peuvent galement le faire), mais quand t'es infect t'as peu de chance de te retrouver  l'hpital.
Plus t'entres en contact avec des variants, plus t'es apte  lutter contre d'autres variants.

La quasi totalit des gens qui sont mort de cette maladie, avait une sant trs fragile. Leur esprance de vie tait faible avant l'apparition du virus.
Les poissons volants existent, mais ce n'est pas ce qu'il y a de plus commun.

====
Le stress des restrictions et le manque d'activit physique favorise l'obsit.
En plus de pouvoir rendre diabtique, l'obsit est un facteur de risque pour le cancer :
 Lenvironnement est le grand impens du plan cancer 



> Selon les donnes les plus rcentes sur le sujet, publies en juin 2018 dans le Bulletin pidmiologique hebdomadaire, environ 40 % des cancers survenant en France chaque anne sont ainsi  vitables . Le classement par facteurs de risque inscrit sans surprise le tabac en premire place (70 000 cancers par an), suivi de lalcool (28 000), *dune alimentation dsquilibre (18 000), du surpoids et de lobsit (18 000)*, etc. On le voit, les cancers  vitables  apparaissent comme le fait de comportements individuels. Il suffirait que les individus renoncent  leurs mauvaises habitudes pour amliorer la situation.

----------


## fredoche

> Et comme ils sont asymptomatiques, ils contaminent les autres sans le savoir et c'est ces autres personnes qui se retrouvent  l'hpital, et donc dcs ou squelles.
> 
> C'est de l'irresponsabilits pur et dur, cautionn ce genre de pratiques est presque un crime.


Mais oui mais oui

Les irresponsables, ils sont au gouvernement, dans les labos pharma qui produisent les vaccins, ceux-l sont effectivement vraiment irresponsables, de par la loi, de tous leurs actes ou de la qualit de leur produit et vaccins, et de toutes les consquences


Et puis le jour o vraiment les gens seront un peu moins abrutis, peut-tre qu'ils se diront que tous ces gens asymptomatiques, tous ces jeunes et enfants pargns par la maladie seront notre meilleure source de protection en reprsentant notre immunit collective et la vraie barrire naturelle  cette maladie.

Mais ce jour-l est encore loin


Tiens Ryu a c'est chez moi :
https://www.lejsl.com/social/2021/02...halon-et-macon

J'tais en ville samedi avec mon ain, je n'ai rien vu

----------


## tanaka59

Bonjour, 




> Si les services de ranimation arrivent  saturation, ce n'est pas parce qu'un pourcentage important des malades fait des formes graves, c'est parce a fait des dcennies que l'UE demande  la France de dtruire ses services publics.  force de baisser les budgets, on fini par le ressentir.
> Il y aurait peut-tre moyen de rquisitionner des gymnases, et de crer des lits d'hpitaux  l'intrieur, avec de quoi faire de l'Oxygnothrapie. Bon aprs a peut tre compliqu de trouver les infirmires et les mdecins.


> les hpitaux sont tout simplement sous dimensionns ... qu'est ce que serait si c'tait une maladie genre un mixe de ebola et covid ? On ferait des monts de cadavres devant les hopitaux ? ::?: 
> rquisitionner des gymnases ... zenatih , arena, stade foot couvert, salle des ftes , parc des expos , hangar, entrepts logistiques ... En sommes tout ce qui a de la place et des m^2 . Pour en faire des hopitaux de campagne et des vaccinodromes. 




> Macron est partie en weekend et des gens n'taient pas content (parce que Nice et Dunkerque sont un peu confines).


En mme temps c'est pas comme ci le Pas de Calais n'tait pas en rouge ... Ni Dunkerque  ::?:  

Macron aurait mieux fait de rester ...  Paris . 

Pour en remettre une couche . L'tat refuse de faire un gestion "commercial" sur les propritaires de maisons vacances (appartement, mobile home, maison ...) 

https://www.boursorama.com/patrimoin...9c9cf7de00fd8b
https://www.mieuxvivre-votreargent.f...inaccessibles/

Le dlai des 75 jours me fait bien rigoler ... Pour les trangers ce dlai  mme exploser ... Prs 6  12 mois . Il n'y a pas que les "riches". Il y a aussi les p'tits smicards qui ont leur mobiles homes et j'en passe.

Dans quelques mois on viendra chouiner pour le secteur du tourisme que les trangers ne viennent plus en France .

=== 

On connaissait la verbalisation pour les personnes dans les bouchons et dans les transports publiques en retard : 

https://actu.orange.fr/france/heraul...0001xpTf3.html

Maintenant on empche les gens d'aller travailler et tudier : 

https://www.lemonde.fr/planete/artic...1464_3244.html

===




> Le stress des restrictions et le manque d'activit physique favorise l'obsit.
> En plus de pouvoir rendre diabtique, l'obsit est un facteur de risque pour le cancer :
>  Lenvironnement est le grand impens du plan cancer


Par ou j'habite un maire un peu trop "zl" , ne veut pas voir d'activit sportive des associations de sa communes dans les rues ... Marche, vlo et footing sont sujet " verbalisation" si les membres des assos le pratique  titre associatif sur la voie publique communale . 

===

On va continuer comme cela longtemps  emmerder le monde ?

----------


## Ryu2000

> qu'est ce que serait si c'tait une maladie genre un mixe de ebola et covid ?


Il faudrait faire tourner les fours crmatoires, parce qu'avec Ebola les cadavres sont trs contagieux.




> Dans quelques mois on viendra chouiner pour le secteur du tourisme que les trangers ne viennent plus en France .


Tout le monde sait trs bien que c'est mort, il n'y a aucun intrt  voyager dans un pays o les restrictions sont aussi fortes.
Il est probable que cet t les bars, les clubs et les restaurants soient toujours ferms.




> Maintenant on empche les gens d'aller travailler et tudier :


Si tu n'es pas infect tu peux passer la frontire sans problme.
C'est normal d'empcher les malades d'entrer dans son pays

C'est trs bien de tester les gens, tant qu'on ne te test pas tu ne peux pas savoir si tu es malade. Le mauvais ct c'est qu'il y a beaucoup de faux positifs parce qu'il y a trop de cycles d'amplification. Better safe than sorry.




> On va continuer comme cela longtemps  emmerder le monde ?


a peut durer des annes.
Le gouvernement va probablement annoncer de nouvelles restrictions :
Covid-19 : l'excutif dans une  course contre la montre  pour viter un confinement gnral



> Des files ininterrompues de voitures quittant la ville vendredi pour l'arrire-pays. La promenade des Anglais dserte. Ce sont les images des reconfinements locaux de ce week-end autour de Nice. *Des restrictions qui pourraient s'tendre  partir du 6 mars si la situation sanitaire se dgrade encore dans les 20 dpartements* (dont toute l'Ile-de-France, le Rhne et les Bouches-du-Rhne), placs jeudi dernier en  surveillance renforce  par Jean Castex.


si l'le de France se fait confiner, il y aura peut-tre un nouvel exode, des parisiens partiraient  la campagne, un peu comme a :
Exode urbain : va-t-on tous quitter les villes pour lever des chvres  la campagne ?

----------


## ONTAYG

Ryu2000 et fredoche

Je fais rarement attention aux votes, mais l je suis content de voir que vous tes en ngatif et sur votre rflexion sur ce que j'ai dit. Cela montre bien que vos commentaires sont dplacs dans la situation actuelle.

----------


## Ryu2000

Des gens vont se battre pour tre vaccin le plus tt possible  ::P: 
Covid-19. LEurope va proposer un projet de passeport vaccinal en mars, annonce Ursula von der Leyen



> Prie de dire  quoi pourrait ressembler ce passeport numrique, Ursula von Der Leyen a dclar lors dune visioconfrence avec des lus conservateurs allemands :  nous prsenterons une proposition lgislative en mars .
> 
> *Plusieurs pays  au premier rang desquels la Grce et lEspagne  poussent pour une adoption rapide dun passeport vaccinal valable dans lensemble de lUE afin de permettre  nouveau les voyages entre les pays membres et relancer le tourisme.*
> 
> La France et lAllemagne semblent cependant rticentes  cette ide, des reprsentants ayant prvenu que cela pourrait instaurer de facto une obligation de vaccination pour voyager et serait discriminatoire envers ceux ne pouvant ou ne dsirant pas recevoir une injection du vaccin.


En Espagne les bars sont ouverts, a peut attirer des touristes.
Les touristes franais se ruent  Madrid o les bars et restaurants sont ouverts
Par contre en France il n'y a rien  faire, les restrictions sont trop fortes.

----------


## ONTAYG

> En Espagne les bars sont ouverts, a peut attirer des touristes.
> Les touristes franais se ruent  Madrid o les bars et restaurants sont ouverts
> Par contre en France il n'y a rien  faire, les restrictions sont trop fortes.


 ::ptdr::  un article qui date du 08.02.2021, on est au cur de l'actualit.

----------


## fredoche

je vais pas parler pour ryu, mais moi j'ai bien compris comment on vous a appris  penser

les votes je m'en cogne depuis un bon moment vois-tu ... et surtout en ce moment 
par contre je t'ai rpondu de manire argumente. On peut tre d'accord pas d'accord, trouver ces arguments dbiles ou pas, mais jusqu' il y a peu en France on pouvait encore discuter

Donc les votes... je suis pas candidat

Faire porter des masques toute la journe  des gamins de 6 ans, les voir se courir aprs dans la cour d'cole, et jouer tout simplement, tu vas les traiter de criminel ? Et si moi je te dis qu'il y en a marre de ces conneries pour ces bouts de chou, tu vas me traiter de criminel ?

Fut un temps, j'tais dj vieux, j'coutais a :



Et dj l "on pouvait discuter" se dclinait au pass

----------


## Ryu2000

C'tait juste pour illustrer le fait que des Franais sont motivs pour aller en Espagne afin de retrouver les bars.
Si tu veux il y a des articles plus rcents :
Coronavirus en Espagne : rouverture des restaurants, bars et muses



> La quasi-totalité des régions espagnoles ouvre ses restaurants et centres commerciaux pour laisser respirer un peu léconomie. Certains Madrilènes en profitent pour faire du tourisme.
> 
> À deux heures de la capitale,  Véra, Carla a tout préparé dans son café pour accueillir les visiteurs venus passer le week-end depuis Madrid. *Le chorizo, jambon et le fromage de chèvre sont servis en tapas sur les terrasses où se pressent déjà les premiers touristes.*


Librez les Pays-Bas maintenant: 500 personnes ont manifest contre les mesures covid  Amsterdam



> Dimanche, plusieurs centaines dopposants  la politique de lutte contre le coronavirus se sont runis sur la Museumplein pour boire du caf, malgr linterdiction annonce par la municipalit.


En cherchant des infos sur le tourisme je suis tomb l dessus :
Amsterdam : la fin des coffee shops pour les touristes ?



> Fini les feuilles vertes et le quartier rouge. *Amsterdam 2025 ce sera sans cannabis et sans prostitue*. C'est le projet de la maire cologiste de la ville qui veut dplacer les travailleuses du sexe en priphrie et qui s'agite en ce moment autour des coffee shops. Femke Halsema veut tout faire pour que cette drogue douce reste entre les mains des locaux.
> 
> Il y a 10 jours, elle a envoy une proposition au conseil municipal.  Il doit se runir "dans le mois" pour discuter de l'interdiction des coffee shops aux touristes trangers.


Ce serait bizarre Amsterdam sans les prostitus et sans les touristes dans les coffee shops.

====
Edit :
Un confinement de Paris seul serait inefficace, juge l'adjoint  la mairie David Belliard



> Il faut prendre des mesures plus fortes contre le Covid-19 en le-de-France mais un confinement de Paris seul serait inefficace, a estim lundi l'adjoint EELV  la mairie de la capitale David Belliard, tout en plaidant pour rouvrir les lieux culturels.


Macron promet presque d'assouplir les restrictions  partir de Mai :
Covid-19 : Emmanuel Macron demande de "tenir" encore "quatre  six semaines" avant des assouplissements des contraintes



> Un horizon encore lointain. Emmanuel Macron a appel  "tenir" encore "quatre  six semaines" avant de pouvoir desserrer certaines contraintes mises en place pour freiner la propagation du coronavirus, lors d'un change avec des jeunes dans un centre de formation aux mtiers industriels  Stains (Seine-Saint-Denis), lundi 1er mars. Interpell par un jeune homme qui lui demandait de repousser "jusqu' 19 heures le couvre-feu, parce que c'est dur", le chef de l'Etat l'a exhort en souriant  "tenir encore quelques semaines", a constat l'AFP. "Quatre  six semaines", a-t-il ajout, au cours d'une visite sur le site de L'Industreet.

----------


## foetus

> Des gens vont se battre pour tre vaccin le plus tt possible 
> Covid-19. LEurope va proposer un projet de passeport vaccinal en mars, annonce Ursula von der Leyen


LOL tous les pays font fermer leur frontire ... sauf la France  la Saint-Glinglin.

Et en plus avec les rumeurs de touchers rectaux comme en Chine  ::mouarf:: 

En Angleterre, il me semble qu'actuellemnt c'est 3 semaines d'isolement  l'htel  tes frais ( entre 1000 et 3000 uros par personne)  ::aie::

----------


## Ryu2000

> LOL tous les pays font fermer leur frontire ... sauf la France  la Saint-Glinglin.


Au bout d'un moment il faut bien relancer l'conomie. Il y a des pays qui pourraient gagner gros en disant "chez nous les bars sont ouverts et les restrictions sont faibles".
Il est peut-tre facile d'entrer en France, mais comme il n'y a strictement rien  y faire, je ne vois pas l'intrt. Il y a bien les randonnes, mais il faut tre rentr avant 18h.

Au Royaume-Uni la situation n'a pas l'air d'tre marrante, mais les types sont prt  partir :
 l'approche du dconfinement progressif, les Britanniques se ruent sur l'Espagne



> Vides de leurs touristes, les rues et les plages de Benidorm en Espagne pourraient bientt retrouver une frquentation quasi-habituelle. Depuis l'annonce lundi d'un calendrier de dconfinement progressif au Royaume-Uni, *les Britanniques se sont rus sur les rservations touristiques, notamment dans le sud de l'Europe : Grce, Portugal et bien sr, Espagne.*
> (...)
> Selon le calendrier prsent par Boris Johnson, *les Britanniques pourraient de nouveau voyager  l'international le 17 mai.* Une date qui devra toutefois tre confirme le 17 avril.


Est-ce que les salles de sport, les cinmas et les bars rouvriront en Mai en France ?

----------


## tanaka59

Bonjour, 




> C'tait juste pour illustrer le fait que des Franais sont motivs pour aller en Espagne afin de retrouver les bars.
> Si tu veux il y a des articles plus rcents :
> Coronavirus en Espagne : rouverture des restaurants, bars et muses


En mme temps c'est juste pas comme si le secteur du tourisme tait  l'agonie ...




> En cherchant des infos sur le tourisme je suis tomb l dessus :
> Amsterdam : la fin des coffee shops pour les touristes ?
> 
> Ce serait bizarre Amsterdam sans les prostitus et sans les touristes dans les coffee shops.


Dit de manire "lgante" , si tu veux bnficier des "pripateticiennes" tu peux aller en Espagne ou en Belgique : https://www.google.com/search?client...4dUDCAw&uact=5 , https://www.lepoint.fr/europe/covid-...12901_2626.php




> LOL tous les pays font fermer leur frontire ... sauf la France  la Saint-Glinglin.


Rentrer en France sans test PCR peut exposer  135  d'amendes , sauf motif particulier ou cas de certains bassin de vie transfrontaliers (Belgique, Suisse , Luxembourg ... )

Dans les faits les contrles sont assez peu dissuasif il est vrai ...

----------


## tanaka59

Bonsoir

Le gouvernement veut ruiner les chmeurs : https://www.midilibre.fr/2021/03/03/...es-9404318.php . Ces pouilleux , ces fnants qui ne veulent pas travailler. Dans quelques mois, quand certains seront le carreaux sans ressources on va bien rire  ::?:   :8O:

----------


## ABCIWEB

> Le gouvernement veut ruiner les chmeurs : https://www.midilibre.fr/2021/03/03/...es-9404318.php.


C'est la rponse  la fuite des capitaux dont je parlais ici



> Selon Le Monde, parmi les entreprises commerciales enregistres au Luxembourg, la moiti sont des socits offshore.
> 
> Elles totalisent *6 500 milliards d'euros* d'actifs. Pour avoir un ordre d'ides, c'est prs de trois fois la richesse nationale produite en France pendant un an.  
> 
> Les journalistes du Monde et de seize autres mdias ont cherch  connatre les propritaires de ces socits, qui sont  90% des non-Luxembourgeois.  
> 
> Et la premire nationalit, ce sont les Franais. A la tte de 17 000 de ces entreprises, qui ne sont souvent pas plus qu'une bote aux lettres immatricule au Luxembourg.
> 
> Le constat est accablant, et pourtant il semble ne susciter aucune raction.  
> ...


Il faut bien compenser la baisse des cotisations chmage qui s'vaporent dans des paradis fiscaux. Et donc quand des milliers de milliards sont en jeu, le Macron moyen tape sur les chmeurs pour soi-disant conomiser 1 milliard sur l'assurance chmage. En pleine crise du covid, quel courage! 

Aprs un 3.3/10, soit moins de 7/20 obtenu par la convention citoyenne pour le climat, le gouvernement Macron raffirme sans ambigut son engagement et son sens des priorits: vive le Luxembourg et que la plante et le peuple aillent se faire foutre!

On parlait prcdemment de crdibilit, c'est peut tre cela qui le rend crdible, il est en parfaite symbiose avec la pense nolibrale, peu importe la ralit sociale et l'tat du monde, rien ne peut contrarier la course aux profits, quitte  sacrifier tout le reste. Soumis au seul pouvoir de l'argent et donc "naturellement" corruptible et irresponsable, survivre en tat d'urgence permanent sans penser  l'avenir ni aux autres, tels sont les prceptes de cette belle thorie que doit embrasser l'homme moderne et la startup nation... pour le bien de tous et l'avenir de l'humanit. 

C'est compltement con quand on y pense, mais crdible car la corruption existe et les connards aussi, ils en font d'ailleurs la pub dans les mdias. Les progrs techniques nous trompent car ils semblent reflter l'volution du monde, mais au niveau environnemental, politique et social nous sommes en pleine dcadence, toujours plus forts contre les pauvres et toujours plus faibles avec les riches. Cela fait une vingtaine d'anne que la dgradation s'accentue dans tous les domaines  vitesse grand V, toujours avec cette mme politique, et il faudrait encore l'accentuer pour que les choses s'arrangent. Je n'arrive toujours pas  comprendre en quoi cette position extrmiste est crdible, et encore moins centriste.

----------


## fredoche

Vous n'y tes pas :



> Rponse cinglante dElisabeth Borne : "Le gouvernement na de leons  recevoir de personne sur la protection des plus fragiles."


C'est le quoi qu'il en cote doubl du cote que cote 

Les retraites arrivent juste derrire

----------


## pmithrandir

> Les retraites arrivent juste derrire


Ca serait pas illogique... les retraits vivent en moyenne mieux que les actifs... donc si leur poids lectoral n'tait pas si important, ca fait longtemps qu'ils auraient du tre tax.

Si l'tat se proccupait du bien tre de la population dans son ensemble, il viserait les maison familiale occupes par une ou deux personnes, les HLM T4 occup par un couple doctognaire pour faire en sorte que ces logements reviennent en priorit a ceux qui en ont besoin, les familles avec enfants.

Je ne parle pas de saisie, mais d'un modle de socit qui encourage a vendre sa grande maison pour se reloger dans plus petit comme ca existe dans d'autres pays. Le logement tant alors une part du capital accumul pour la retraite. Bref, donner moins aux vieux pour qu'ils vendent vite.

----------


## fredoche

oui 
Mais a ne touchera pas l'existant, seulement les pensions de retraites  venir.

Et tu mlanges diffrents sujets ici, qui sont mobilisables par diffrents leviers

a me fait penser  ma sur qui travaille  l'attribution de l'APA en cte d'or. Elle s'occupe entre autres du secteur de Beaune qui est le secteur vinicole, la fameuse cte d'or donc.
Elle se retrouve devoir expliquer  des familles richissimes en patrimoine (maisons, vignobles) que ce patrimoine doit tre pris en compte pour le calcul de l'APA et la prise en charge des hospitalisations au long cours. Certains ont du mal  l'admettre

Certaines parcelles peuvent valoir des millions d'

----------


## tanaka59

Bonjour, 




> Ca serait pas illogique... les retraits vivent en moyenne mieux que les actifs... donc si leur poids lectoral n'tait pas si important, ca fait longtemps qu'ils auraient du tre tax.


Tu es mignon  "taxer" les retraits comme tu dis . Beaucoup de retraits doivent aussi faire attention a leur pargne pour ... financer a terme 10 , 15 ou 20 ans en maison de retraite de 1500 , 2500  par mois . 

Un tableau  la vol pour avoir une ide du coup sur plusieurs annes du financement de la "dpendance" en maison de retraite :

De 200 k  600 k :



Sachant que les sommes peuvent tre multiplies par 2 quand tu as les 2 conjoints ...




> Si l'tat se proccupait du bien tre de la population dans son ensemble, il viserait les maison familiale occupes par une ou deux personnes, les HLM T4 occup par un couple doctognaire pour faire en sorte que ces logements reviennent en priorit a ceux qui en ont besoin, les familles avec enfants.


En s'attaquant au capital et patrimoine des retraits, comment comptes tu "financer" la dpendance en maison de retraite ? En contraignant les enfants (voire  terme les petits enfants majeurs , une projet de loi est en prparation ) ... tout en sachant que dans bien des cas , les enfants et petits enfants peuvent ne pas avoir les moyens eux mme (chmage, maladie, prcarit, enfants  charge, crdit ... ) 




> Je ne parle pas de saisie, mais d'un modle de socit qui encourage a vendre sa grande maison pour se reloger dans plus petit comme ca existe dans d'autres pays. Le logement tant alors une part du capital accumul pour la retraite. Bref, donner moins aux vieux pour qu'ils vendent vite.


On peut le voir aussi autrement, d'un point de vue "fonctionnel" , avoir des logements plus "adapts" ... (pas d'tages, plein pied, rsidence snioriale ... ) 

Il n'est plus rare de voir aussi ce type de scne se dvelopper Espagne, Italie et la scne commence  arriver en France . A cause d'un march du travail prcaire , des "jeunes adultes" entre 30 et 40 ans retournent vivre chez leur parent de 65 / 75 ans ... Faute d'emploi stable et de pouvoir se loger ,  cause d'une conjoncture co trs mauvaise ... lhbergement dans la famille reste la seule solution ...

----------


## Ryu2000

> les retraits vivent en moyenne mieux que les actifs... donc si leur poids lectoral n'tait pas si important, ca fait longtemps qu'ils auraient du tre tax.


Ok statistiquement il y a plus de prcarit chez les jeunes, mais au moins les jeunes ont l'espoir de voir leur situation s'amliorer.
Etat des lieux de la prcarit des sniors



> *Parmi les 15 millions de personnes de plus de 60 ans qui vivent en France, 1,2 million dindividus sont considrs comme pauvres en 2013*. 590 000 ont entre 60 et 69 ans, 307 000 sont ges de 70  79 ans et 302 000 ont plus de 80 ans. Les retraits reprsentent 10 % de la population pauvre.
> 
> En 2000, on comptait prs de trois fois moins de sniors pauvres. Une situation en partie due  laugmentation du nombre de personnes ges sur la priode grce notamment  laugmentation de lesprance de vie. Mais ce nest pas la seule explication de la hausse de la prcarisation des sniors car leur taux de pauvret a aussi connu une progression.
> 
> Mme si ce dernier reste faible compar  celui des plus jeunes, 8 % des 60-69 ans, 7 % des 70-79 ans et 9,5 % des 80 ans ou plus sont concerns par la pauvret. *Contrairement aux jeunes gnrations pour qui lavenir peut tre synonyme de sortie de la prcarit*, les sniors pauvres ont peu de chances damliorer leur situation avec le temps.


On en a assez quEmmanuel Macron vienne se servir dans nos poches Les retraits dans la rue contre la baisse de leur pouvoir dachat (Octobre 2018)



> Ils sont de retour, et ce ne sera srement pas leur dernier round. Ce mercredi, pour la quatrime fois depuis llection dEmmanuel Macron, les retraits sont descendus dans la rue. Ils rpondaient  lappel de neuf organisations syndicales trs critiques sur la politique du gouvernement visant les seniors. Lanne dernire, *laugmentation de la CSG*  pour environ 60 % dentre eux, soit 7,5 millions de personnes  tait dj trs mal passe. Autant dire que *la faible revalorisation des pensions* prvue en 2019 (0,3 %, bien en dessous de linflation) na pas calm la colre.
> 
> Une centaine de manifestants venus de toute la France se sont donc retrouvs place de la Rpublique  Paris pour exprimer leur lassitude face au pouvoir.  On en a assez quEmmanuel Macron vienne se servir dans nos poches, sexclame Pierre, retrait du priv depuis 2014. *Cest facile de sattaquer  nous*. On aimerait bien quil ait un peu plus de courage pour aller chercher largent l o il est, cest--dire chez les fraudeurs fiscaux.


De toute faon un candidat peut faire plein de promesses et n'en tenir aucune si il est lu, il arrive mme qu'il se fasse rlire (a n'a pas fonctionn pour Sarkozy et Hollande, mais on ne sait jamais).

----------


## pmithrandir

Tanaka, tu veux garder ce patrimoine pour un hypothtique passage en maison de retraite... moi je le liquiderai avant en prvoyant d'autres bras de levier pour financer les maisons de retraites. (il y en a deja pas mal dailleurs...)

De mme, dire : oui, mais les jeunes pourront plus se rfugier chez les parents... c'est trange.

Tu prfres que les jeunes, devant le prix exorbitant du march immobilier aillent chez leur parents, ou que le march e dtende et qu'ils puisse se loger eux mme ?

C'est exactement comme ceux qui dfendent des retraites leves en disant : oui, mais ca permet d'aider ses enfants... je pense que c'est infiniment mieux de moins taxer ces mmes enfants en arrtant de  financer le cadeau hypothtique de papi et mamie...

N'oublie pas ce que tu dis sur l'tat et son inefficacit... 
Chaque euro qui entre dans les caisses de l'tat ressort rinc de 20% de frais divers... donc taxer un jeune pour financer un vieux, qui finance un jeune, c'est perdre 20% en administratif.
Empcher un jeune de se loger, c'est lempcher de capitaliser rapidement, donc garantir une gnration de vieux plus pauvre... que l'on devra encore aider.
Garder du capital vacant 20 ou 30 ans pour financer une maison de retraite, c'est augmenter pendant 20 ans les dpenses de logements des jeunes, donc les rendre moins taxable.

Un pays ou on gagne 2000, mais on on vit pour 1500, tout le monde est content et on peut monter les impts sans difficult.
Un pays ou tu gagnes 6000 mais ou tu vis avec 5900... c'est super difficile. C'est exactement l'quation que j'ai eu en Irlande... un salaire de fou, mais tous les mois je perdais de l'argent pour fiancer ce qui me paraissait le minimum (logement familial a moins de 45 minutes de mon travail (2500), crche pour mes 2 enfants (1550) et assurance mdicale (200)) J'ai fuis la prcarit aprs seulement 18 mois alors que je suis rest plus de 5 ans en Roumanie avec un salaire bien plus faible, mais  l'aise financirement.


Si tu veux taxer les gens, rduire leurs dpenses est le moyen le plus sur de faire passer la pilule facilement.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Tu prfres que les jeunes, devant le prix exorbitant du march immobilier aillent chez leur parents, ou que le march e dtende et qu'ils puisse se loger eux mme ?


En rgle gnrale quand quelqu'un retourne chez ses parents c'est parce qu'il a perdu son emploi. Mme avec moins de taxe, il aura du mal  louer un bel appartement, et comme il n'y a plus de travail il finira au RSA.
Un jour les faillites arriveront, l'tat va baisser les aides qu'elle donne aux entreprise pour payer le chmage partiel. Il y a galement des entreprises qui s'endettent pour survivre pendant les restrictions  :8O:  ::no:: 

Il y a des chefs d'entreprises qui anticipent :
Covid-19 : les restaurateurs suisses abandonnent leurs tablissements plutt que d'attendre la faillite

Pour que les prix de l'immobilier baisse, il suffit que les logements disponible  un prix trop lev ne trouvent pas preneur pendant des annes. Comme a les prioritaires finiront par tre contraint de baisser les prix.
Le problme c'est qu'il y aura toujours des gens qui seront prt  acheter a :
Paris : un  appartement  de 5,3 m mis en vente pour 72 000 , l'annonce fait polmique
Grce  la pandmie le tltravail s'est dvelopp, donc peut-tre que plein de travailleurs pourront garder leur travail tout en s'loignant des grandes villes.

----------


## tanaka59

Bonsoir, 




> Tanaka, tu veux garder ce patrimoine pour un hypothtique passage en maison de retraite... moi je le liquiderai avant en prvoyant d'autres bras de levier pour financer les maisons de retraites. (il y en a deja pas mal dailleurs...)


Le patrimoine immo sert de garde fou en cas de placement en maison de retraite. 

Dans mon entourage , j'ai des personnes ges qui y ont t contraintes. La rserve financire de l'habitation sert  payer la maison de retraite . vitant de demander aux enfants de se sacrifier ... Faire cela c'est aussi "moins" de patrimoine en cas de succession pour aider les enfants et petits enfants (payer des tudes ou financer l'achat d'un premier appart ... ).




> De mme, dire : oui, mais les jeunes pourront plus se rfugier chez les parents... c'est trange.
> 
> Tu prfres que les jeunes, devant le prix exorbitant du march immobilier aillent chez leur parents, ou que le march e dtende et qu'ils puisse se loger eux mme ?


La deuxime option est mieux. 




> C'est exactement comme ceux qui dfendent des retraites leves en disant : oui, mais ca permet d'aider ses enfants... je pense que c'est infiniment mieux de moins taxer ces mmes enfants en arrtant de  financer le cadeau hypothtique de papi et mamie...


Je suis ouvert  faire plafonner les retraites ... on parle bien de retraite minimum, dans le mme acabit pourquoi pas une retraite "maximum" , qui augmenterait moins vite que les plus petites ... 




> N'oublie pas ce que tu dis sur l'tat et son inefficacit... 
> Chaque euro qui entre dans les caisses de l'tat ressort rinc de 20% de frais divers... donc taxer un jeune pour financer un vieux, qui finance un jeune, c'est perdre 20% en administratif.
> Empcher un jeune de se loger, c'est lempcher de capitaliser rapidement, donc garantir une gnration de vieux plus pauvre... que l'on devra encore aider.
> Garder du capital vacant 20 ou 30 ans pour financer une maison de retraite, c'est augmenter pendant 20 ans les dpenses de logements des jeunes, donc les rendre moins taxable.


Donc je repose ma question, comment comptes tu financer la "dpendance" ? 

Maintenir des personnes ges  domiciles, c'est trs bien ... Combien cela coute  la scurit sociale ? (aide mnager, soit infirmier, aide mdicalis ...) ... Une personne ge qui ne peut plus tre maintenue  domicile , doit donc tre place. Pour tre plac tu as besoin d'un "capital" de scurit. Ce capital bien souvent passe par la revente de la maison ou de l'appartement de cette personne ...

Hors effet covid, lesprance de vie augmente, la population vieillie est doit donc avoir une aide lorsque devient "dpendante". 




> Un pays ou on gagne 2000, mais on on vit pour 1500, tout le monde est content et on peut monter les impts sans difficult.
> Un pays ou tu gagnes 6000 mais ou tu vis avec 5900... c'est super difficile. C'est exactement l'quation que j'ai eu en Irlande... un salaire de fou, mais tous les mois je perdais de l'argent pour fiancer ce qui me paraissait le minimum (logement familial a moins de 45 minutes de mon travail (2500), crche pour mes 2 enfants (1550) et assurance mdicale (200)) J'ai fuis la prcarit aprs seulement 18 mois alors que je suis rest plus de 5 ans en Roumanie avec un salaire bien plus faible, mais  l'aise financirement.


Dans le modle anglo saxon on retrouve sensiblement le mme problme qu'en Europe latine ... Sauf que c'est des des caisses de retraites prives, ou tu dois cotiser de ta poche longtemps  l'avance pour plutard anticiper un "ventuel" placement futur en maison de retraite ... Sans quand c'est  la famille de se dbrouiller pour payer .




> Si tu veux taxer les gens, rduire leurs dpenses est le moyen le plus sur de faire passer la pilule facilement.


On est confront  un triple voir quadruple problme :

> les vieux doivent anticiper leur "dpendance" future qui peut couter un bras
> les vieux doivent donner un coup de pouce financier  leur enfants / petits enfants 
> dans le mme temps les pensions et les salaires sont bas
>  un moment on fait peser le risque que ceux qui ont un salaire faible doivent venir eux mme payer des maisons de retraites pour leur parents ... alors qu'ils n'en ont pas les moyens .

Donc remettre une nime taxe sur les retraits ne fera qu'amplifier le problme dans 10/20 ans  venir : qui paye et qui finance la dpendance ?

----------


## fredoche

> Un pays ou on gagne 2000, mais on on vit pour 1500, tout le monde est content et on peut monter les impts sans difficult.
> Un pays ou tu gagnes 6000 mais ou tu vis avec 5900... c'est super difficile. C'est exactement l'quation que j'ai eu en Irlande... un salaire de fou, mais tous les mois je perdais de l'argent pour fiancer ce qui me paraissait le minimum (logement familial a moins de 45 minutes de mon travail (2500), crche pour mes 2 enfants (1550) et assurance mdicale (200)) J'ai fuis la prcarit aprs seulement 18 mois alors que je suis rest plus de 5 ans en Roumanie avec un salaire bien plus faible, mais  l'aise financirement.
> 
> 
> Si tu veux taxer les gens, rduire leurs dpenses est le moyen le plus sur de faire passer la pilule facilement.


Rduire les dpenses, fiabiliser les rentres, lutter contre les fraudes... ce serait juste viter de taxer "plus"

Maintenant  bientt 50 berges, je me dis que tout a ne tient pas du "_On y peut rien_" mais du "_a nous arrange bien_". Il n'y a pas de hasard, juste de la mauvaise volont ou une absence de volont. 

Tu compares un pays o il te reste 25% de tes rmunrations avec un pays o il t'en reste 1/60, 1.6%... Mme au fin fond de l'Afrique l'quation serait la mme, mais je vois pas bien le rapport avec les taxes

Est-ce  ce point en Irlande ? Ils ont pourtant l'air bien plac en IDH. Si je dis pas de btises,  25% soit 8000  tu t'en sortais bien ?

----------


## pmithrandir

Financer la dpendance, c'est avant tout bien la prparer.
Une personne ge dans une maison de 100m2, c'est compliqu  grer. il lui faut une aide mnagre, un monte escalier, des scurits etc...
La mme personne dans un 50m en appartement ou dans une petite maisonnette, sera trs  l'aise des annes aprs. Moins de travail, une structure plus adapte, etc...

De plus, il existe quand mme d'autres manires de financer des maisons de retraites... la premire c'est d'en construire plus. Ca parait bete, mais si il y a plus de place, les structures les plus chres seront obliges de baisser leurs prix qui tiennent parfois plus de la rente que du vrai investissement (vive les fonds de retraite amricain...)

Et oui Fredoche, lIrlande a un bon IDH, sauf que quand tu regardes dans le dtail, il implique souvent pour la femme de ne pas travailler avant que les enfants aillent  l'cole, vers 4 ou 5 ans.
Moi j'ai trouv a vie a Dublin hors de prix. En tant que clibataire ou en couple, j'aurais mis 2000 euros de cot par mois. Mais avec une famille, c'est vraiment difficile. Ou alors, il faut vivre comme les irlandais, et accepter que ses enfants naillent pas vraiment  l'cole avant de nombreuses annes. et ne pas travailler encore plus longtemps. 
Par exemple, la premire anne, ils ont 3 ou 4 heures dcole par jour. Le reste de la journe c'est  la maison ou en structure de garde... a 600 euros par mois par enfant.

Donc moi c'tait pas le modle qui me correspondait.


Tient d'ailleurs, une autre ide pour conomiser de l'argent... construire plein de crche. Un enfant en crche coute 50% de moins  la socit qu'un enfant chez une nounou. Donc plus il y a de crche, moins ca coute d'argent  la socit.

----------


## Ryu2000

> EDF : Les syndicats manifestent contre le projet Hercule devant lAssemble nationale


Une vido explique comment l'UE pousse la France a dmanteler EDF :

----------


## pmithrandir

Et c est quoi le problme si on dmantle EDF?

Enedis je comprendrai mais edf... On s en fout non?

----------


## tanaka59

Bonsoir, 




> Et c est quoi le problme si on dmantle EDF?
> 
> ... On s en fout non?


Si tu veux avoir une facture plus importante dlectricit ou de gaz ... 

Il s'est pass la mme chose avec SNCF rseau (maintenant RFF) et la SNCF (commercial). 

En somme imagine une holding financire qui contre contrle plusieurs socits. Pour l'UE chaque socit rattache  cette holding doit se faire concurrence et non plus uniquement "lui ramener du fric".

----------


## Ryu2000

> Et c est quoi le problme si on dmantle EDF?


Tu n'as pas du regarder la vido, parce qu'on y voit en quoi c'est un problme.
La France a investit dans des barrages hydrolectrique et dans des centrales nuclaires, grce  a, la France produit une des lectricit la moins cher et la moins carbon du monde (je ne sais pas quel pays peut faire mieux).
L'UE a forc EDF  vendre son lectricit  perte  la concurrence. (EDF doit vendre 25% de sa production  42 le MWh alors que a coute  EDF au moins 53 pour produire un MWh)
Ensuite l'UE  forc EDF  augmenter ses tarifs pour la concurrence. (si l'UE ne faisait pas chier avec ces rgles  la con, personne ne pourrait vendre un kWh moins cher qu'EDF et ce serait trs bien comme a).
La France est l'UE sont en train de ngocier (la France essaie de garder dans le public des barrages hydrolectriques par exemple), mais l'UE n'est jamais contente et en demande toujours plus. L'UE veut dcouper EDF en 3 et que les 3 morceaux se fassent concurrence.

Ce sont les Franais qui ont pay les barrages hydrolectrique et les centrales nuclaires, et maintenant  cause de l'UE, EDF doit vendre sa production  perte  des entreprises qui font du trading de merde. (elles achtent de l'nergie sur des marchs de gros)
Vivement qu'on dtruise l'UE et qu'on renationalise, les routes, la SNCF, EDF, etc.

----------


## ABD-Z

Faut sortir de l'Euro, y a pas d'autres choix.
L'Union europenne est de loin  en tre un bon plan.

----------


## BenoitM

> Vivement qu'on dtruise l'UE et qu'on renationalise, les routes, la SNCF, EDF, etc.


1) Les routes n'ont rien  voir avec l'UE
2) EDF n'tait pas une obligation de l'UE (seulement si les entreprises franaises voulait)
3) La France a accept ces libralisations

----------


## Mdinoc

L'UE a bon dos en effet.
Sans l'UE, nos politiciens feraient la mme chose, ils trouveraient juste un autre bouc missaire.

----------


## ONTAYG

Sans union europenne le poids conomique de la France seule serait nul par rapport  des grandes nations comme les Etat-Unis, etc.., et on ne pourrait rien ngocier (mme si actuellement on ngocie mal).

----------


## Ryu2000

Si le gouvernement veut raliser le projet Hercule c'est pour se conformer au droit europen.
Avant la construction europenne, la France il n'y avait pas de concurrence et c'tait bien mieux.
Dans les annes 1990, 2000, la privatisation a commenc  cause des lois de l'UE.
Il y a eu l'accs rgul  l'lectricit nuclaire historique (ARENH), EDF est oblig de vendre 1 quart de sa production  42le MWh. (aujourd'hui 1MWh coute plus de 53  produire, EDF perd de l'argent en vendant de l'lectricit  ses concurrents)
Ensuite les tarifs d'EDF ont augment pour maintenir une concurrence artificielle.

Il faut que tout appartienne  l'tat : les centrales nuclaires et le rseau.
Les tarifs d'EDF devraient tre plus bas que les tarifs des concurrents, parce que c'est EDF qui produit l'lectricit la plus propre et la moins cher.

La commission europenne met une grosse pression pour que la France privatise ses barrages hydrolectrique.
EDF veut construire des nouveaux racteurs ERP, mais la commission europenne voit a comme une distorsion de concurrence.

Dans la vido c'est mieux expliqu :


La France doit faire des tonnes de concessions pour essayer pour que l'UE accepte, mais elle demande toujours plus.

La concurrence a permet juste  des parasites (traders) de gagner de l'argent en faisant augmenter les prix.
L'tat n'est pas libre de financer des ERP comme il le souhaite et a fait chier.
Sans ces conneries de l'UE, on paierait le kWh moins cher qu'aujourd'hui.

Enfin bref si vous voulez, l'UE c'est la paix, sans l'UE on serait mort, et toute ces conneries
Restez dans votre dogme, si a vous fait plaisir.




> Sans l'UE, nos politiciens feraient la mme chose


Peut-tre, mais peut-tre aussi qu'ils prendraient parfois des meilleures dcisions.
En tout cas en restant dans l'UE on a la certitude que la situation ne peut qu'empirer, on ira vers toujours plus de libralisme.

----------


## ABD-Z

> Faut sortir de l'Euro, y a pas d'autres choix.
> L'Union europenne est de loin  en tre un bon plan.


3 likes et 3 dislikes sur mon commentaire  ::mrgreen:: 

3 de droites et 3 de gauches  ::ptdr:: 


Mais plus srieusement, l'UE a tait crer juste pour que l'Europe soit domin par les tats-Unis hein. J'espre que je vous apprends rien.

----------


## tanaka59

Bonsoir, 




> Il faut que tout appartienne  l'tat : les centrales nuclaires et le rseau.


Le rseaux lectrique comme les installations appartiennent dj  l'tat ... les socits payent un "droit domanial" pour exploiter / privatiser pendant X annes un morceau du territoire franais. 

"Il faut que tout appartienne  l'tat" , jusqu' preuve du contraire l'tat franais n'a jamais rien vendu mon cher  ::mouarf:: 

Comme pour un restaurant de plage ou une remonte de ski ... L'exploitant / gestionnaire peut construire en accord avec la collectivit. Une fois l'exploitation passe , charge  lui de remettre le terrain en tat  ses frais.




> Mais plus srieusement, l'UE a tait crer juste pour que l'Europe soit domin par les tats-Unis hein. J'espre que je vous apprends rien.


Fut un temps on entendait "Etats Unis d'Europe" .

Si un jour on arrive  "fusionner" ce gros bloc de 25/30 pays ... de l'Allemagne  Monaco en passant par la Grce ... Bon courage  ::mouarf::  . 

En temps normal (hors contexte covid), on peut circuler de la Norvge au Portugal sans problme ... mme via la Roumanie jusqu'en Grce et  Chypre en ferry. On a presque ... une monnaie unique . Certains roulent  droite, d'autres  gauche, plusieurs systmes mtriques, plusieurs fuseaux horaires , 40  50 langues officiels (en comptant les rgionales) . 

Si l'UE clate on aura eu le moyen d'essayer ... 

Hors UE vous connaissez beaucoup de pays dans le monde ou l'on peut circuler librement et sans contrle frontire d'un pays  l'autre ?

----------


## fredoche

> Hors UE vous connaissez beaucoup de pays dans le monde ou l'on peut circuler librement et sans contrle frontire d'un pays  l'autre ?


Objectivement on s'en fiche un peu non ?

De toute faon c'est ce qu'on te vend en tant que citoyen lambda, parce que tu perds pas 2h pour aller passer tes vacances en Espagne. Mais sinon hormis pour toi frontalier qui mme  l'poque pr-Schengen ne devait pas trop tre embt.

Par contre la production d'nergie ce n'est jamais qu'un lment stratgique. L'nergie est juste un outil de dveloppement/ de stabilit conomique. M'enfin avec l'idologie librale/no-librale on est habitu. Vendre  vil prix des infrastructures de premier ordre ou de premire ncessit pour que le priv se gave. 

Un petit rfrendum non ? Dans un tat dmocratique, on pourrait presque y penser...

----------


## ABCIWEB

> Sans union europenne le poids conomique de la France seule serait nul par rapport  des grandes nations comme les Etat-Unis, etc.., et on ne pourrait rien ngocier.


Cela fait 20 ans qu'on entend ce discours en boucle, et depuis 20 ans qu'on attend toujours des exemples concrets. Au niveau des projets d'envergure, le seul exemple est Airbus et cette alliance entre diffrents tats europens a t faite avant la construction europenne, comme quoi tout est possible mme sans une union force.

A contrario l'union force telle qu'elle existe actuellement favorise les dlocalisations des industries vers les pays de l'est  bas cot de main d'oeuvre et la dlocalisation des siges sociaux des entreprises vers les paradis fiscaux. C'est l'Europe des multinationales pas l'Europe des peuples. Depuis que Sarkosy s'est assis sur le rsultat du rfrendum de 2004, c'est travailler toujours plus pour le mme prix, le dmantlement des services publics, le dmantlement du code du travail, et le chmage qui baisse en mme temps que la pauvret augmente. Beau bilan pour une Europe qui protge, mais qui protge de quoi en fait ? 

Elle protge le nolibralisme sauvage puisque que notre bulletin de vote ne sert quasiment plus  rien tant donn qu'il faut une unanimit des pays europens pour changer quoi que se soit, et disons plus exactement une unanimit des lobbies puisque le parlement europen n'a qu'un pouvoir trs restreint et que nos dirigeants actuels sont au service du medef.

Bref entre les belles paroles d'union des peuples, rve de puissance tralala, et la ralit, il y a un gouffre. De mme qu'il y a un gouffre entre la promesse de moralisation de la vie politique et la nomination d'un ministre de l'intrieur accus de viol et d'abus de bien sociaux. Un autre gouffre quand on dit que LREM est un parti centriste alors qu'il applique toutes les rformes dont la droite avait rv et quand Darmanin drague l'lectorat de Le Pen en disant qu'elle est un peu molle. Encore un autre gouffre entre les promesses initiales de Macron (en mme temps social et libral) et la ralit qui consiste aujourd'hui  diminuer les droits au chmage en pleine crise du covid.

Le matraquage mdiatique encense l'Europe et le banquier franais, mais le rsultat est moins flatteur quand on quitte le slogan publicitaire pour observer la ralit.

----------


## tanaka59

Bonsoir, 




> Mais sinon hormis pour toi frontalier qui mme  l'poque pr-Schengen ne devait pas trop tre embt.


Tu as une autre solution alors comme "Europe" ?

Genre "dcouper les pays" ? On dpece la Belgique entre Pays Bas , France Allemagne ? Mme chose , on divise la Suisse en 3 entre Allemagne, France et Italie ? L'Autriche fusionne avec l'Allemagne ? Andorre fusionne avec la Catalogne ? 

Amis Wallons et de Suisse Romane bienvenues en France   ::aie::

----------


## pmithrandir

Je ne regarderai pas la vido, parce que je doute que cette personne soit vraiment honnete.

Rien que la confusion sur les missions d'EDF, ca me fait tiquer dans vos rponses...

Ca fait un bout de temps que EDF, pour ouvrir le march, mais pas que, a t scind en plusieurs entits qui doivent tre le plus tanches possible.
Le rseau : RTE
La distribution de courant : ENEDIS
L'entit commerciale de vente aux particulier : EDF, mais aussi ses concurrents.
Pour des raisons historiques, EDF a conserv la gestion des parcs nuclaires et des parcs hydroliques.

L'ide, c'tait de garder ce qui est d'intret national et stratgique, c'est  dire le rseau et la distribution avec une mission de service publique, et de passer l'entit commerciale dans le priv pour laisser de nouveaux entrants faire leur apparition, mais galement pour dynamiser un peu le march avec des offres commerciales innovantes.

Au passage, ca a ouvert a EDF des marchs en Europe, ce que l'on oublie de dire souvent.

L'un des autres gains, ca a t de favoriser l'interconnexion des rseaux, puisqu'il n y a pas de concurrence, et au contraire l'entre d'un acteur tranger sur un pays voisin.



Le projet hercules veut donc diviser en 3 sections : 
 - La partie nuclaire qui reste publique.... ce dont on peut se feliciter je pense. C'est la plus dangereuse et surtout la plus stratgique en France. Moi je ne pense pas que l'exemple de fukusima soit anodin... en terme de mauvaise gestion prive qui aboutit a une catastrophe majeure.
 - La partie hydrolique qui a un statut mixte
 - la partie verte qui se concentre surtout sur la vente d'electricit.

Le but tant que si l'on subventionne le nuclaire ou l'hydrolique publiquement, EDF n'en profite pas par un jeu comptable pour placer cet argent dans sa branche commerciale et bnficier d'un avantage indu par raports aux concurrents.

Aprs, c'est vrai que ca m'meut assez peu. Autant je pense qu'un rseau centralis est pertinent... on voit aux USA le type de dsastre auquel peut mener une trop grande concurrence sur les outils de productions d'electricit. Autant pour la branche commerciale, je suis chez un concurrent, et ca me va trs bien. Le service est bon, j'ai de l'electricit.

Le prix, je m'en fout un peu faut avouer. Je suis a 360 euros d'elec par an, donc 10%, c'est pas ce qui change grand chose. (et encore, je m'apercoit que EDF a aussi une offre digiwatt a 5% en dessous de l'offre reglement, donc on parle de 18 euros par an...)

----------


## tanaka59

Bonsoir

On a aussi zapp un lment important du dossier ...

Fut un temps EDF-GDF avait la main mise sur le "fichiers compteurs". En somme chaque btiment priv comme publique, pro comme perso, avec un compteur, tait dans les mains de EDF-GDF. 

Avec l'ouverture  la concurrence , on a forc la main  EDF et Engie (ex GDF) pour ouvrir ces fichiers ... choses on ne peut plus scandaleuse. C'est comme ci on imposait  Carrefour ou Leclerc d'ouvrir son fichier clients  la concurrence . 

En mme temps maintenant avec le dploiement le fibre , les oprateurs tlcoms font dj cela pour calculer les "points de chute" ... Donc eau, gaz, lectricit ne font que suivre naturellement. 

Un tel fichier permet de savoir si un btiment est lou , occup par le proprio , la fonction du btiment , le nombre de btiments ... Cela reprsente un magot de +/- 37 millions de btiments rsidentiels et -/+ 10 millions de btiments  usages professionnel/service/commerce/industrie/secteur publique/divers

----------


## ABCIWEB

> Je ne regarderai pas la vido, parce que je doute que cette personne soit vraiment honnete.


Lol, tu crois que les promoteurs de ce dmantlement sont honntes ? Et au passage, c'est pas en faisant la politique de l'autruche que tu peux savoir ce qui se passe. 

Un autre son de cloche ici



> *Un projet incompatible avec les objectifs sociaux et cologiques de la transition.*
> 
> Comme dautres services publics (poste, rail), le secteur de lnergie doit obir aux injonctions nolibrales de la Commission europenne. En application dune directive europenne de 1996, la production et la distribution dlectricit doivent tre soumises aux rgles de la concurrence et permettre lentre dacteurs privs. Le projet Hercule, qui sera prsent  lAssemble nationale en 2021, se conforme  cette logique et se traduira par lclatement de lentreprise publique EDF en trois ples : le ple  Bleu , abritant le nuclaire et le thermique (charbon, gaz), qui restera public  100 % ; le ple  Azur , qui concerne lhydraulique, avec la possibilit dune privatisation partielle ou totale des barrages ; et le ple  Vert , regroupant le rseau de distribution et les nergies renouvelables, qui sera galement ouvert aux capitaux privs.
> 
> Le projet Hercule constitue une nouvelle tape dans le processus de libralisation du  march  de lnergie entam au dbut des annes 2000 et dont le bilan est largement ngatif. En premier lieu, contrairement aux prdictions des dfenseurs de la libralisation, louverture  la concurrence na pas entran une baisse des prix de llectricit. Bien au contraire ! Ceux-ci ont subi en dix ans une hausse de plus de 37 % (prs de quatre fois suprieure  linflation), dont seule une partie est imputable au cot des investissements dans la production et la distribution. En second lieu, la relgation dEDF au rang de fournisseur comme les autres entranera la disparition des tarifs rglements et des prix stables. Les objectifs sociaux deviennent ainsi secondaires. Tous les clients se verront imposer la jungle des fournisseurs et des offres opaques.
> 
> Le projet Hercule prsente deux autres menaces majeures. Dabord, une menace pour notre souverainet nergtique : avec la privatisation du ple  Vert  dEDF, la gestion des rseaux de distribution dlectricit sera confie  des oprateurs privs, franais et trangers. La Chine a dj fait part de son intrt pour les rseaux europens. Face  ce risque de perte de contrle des rseaux de distribution, les collectivits locales se sont dclares opposes  leur privatisation. La seconde menace concerne notre capacit  mener  bien la transition nergtique. En effet, privatiser les nergies renouvelables (EnR) revient  renoncer  une politique publique volontariste dans ce secteur stratgique o la France est en retard : la part des EnR dans la consommation finale brute dnergie tait en 2018 de 16,6 %, contre 18,9 % en moyenne dans lUnion europenne, et 54,6 % en Sude, 33,4 % en Autriche. Par ailleurs, confier  des oprateurs privs la gestion de lhydraulique va porter un coup fatal  la coordination ncessaire pour adapter la production au caractre intermittent des nergies solaires et oliennes.
> 
> Le projet Hercule obit  une logique conomique et politique qui est incompatible avec les objectifs sociaux, cologiques et dmocratiques de la transition. Et pourtant, Hercule risque dtre adopt par le Parlement franais cette anne


et encore l



> La mobilisation parviendra-t-elle  faire reculer le gouvernement qui prvoit de dmanteler EDF ? Cest  souhaiter. *Les prcdents en matire de libralisation du secteur sont connus : augmentation des cots pour lusager, dgradation du service et frein  la transition nergtique.*
> ...
> Pour linstant, tout le monde bnficie de llectricit, on ne paie pas en fonction de lendroit o lon habite
> 
>  Hercule, cest la fin dEDF, rsume Marie-Claire Cailletaud, responsable des activits industrielles  la CGT. Privatiser le nuclaire, cest un peu gros, et ce nest pas sr que cela intresse grand monde tant les cots  venir sont levs. Mais tout le reste sera privatis, y compris les rseaux.  Pour cette ingnieure, la privatisation des rseaux est vraiment problmatique.  Pour linstant, tout le monde bnficie de llectricit et on ne paie pas en fonction de lendroit o lon habite. Mais cela pourrait ne pas durer. On voit quavec les rseaux de tlphonie, il y a des zones blanches. Il ne faudrait pas que lon ait la mme chose avec llectricit.
> 
> *nergies renouvelables :  On risque de revoir nos ambitions  la baisse* 
> 
>  Les investissements  faire sont colossaux, prvient Marie-Claire Cailletaud. Aucun acteur priv ne voudra les engager. Les actionnaires vont demander des retours sur investissement  deux chiffres, ce qui nest pas compatible avec lindustrie o ces retours sont  trs long terme ; 25 ou 30 ans.  Sans compter que privatiser, cela cote cher ! En faisant simplement varier le taux de financement de 2 % (taux demprunt accord  ltat)  9 % (taux gnralement demand par un investisseur priv), le cot total de production de llectricit double pour le solaire ou lolien, prcise Anne Debrgeas.  Sil faut payer deux fois plus, a va tre difficile de tout faire. On risque de revoir nos ambitions  la baisse. 
> ...






> Le prix, je m'en fout un peu faut avouer. Je suis a 360 euros d'elec par an, donc 10%, c'est pas ce qui change grand chose.


Typique de l'homme "moderne" qui se regarde le nombril - et ceux qui se chauffent  l'lectricit, tu y penses ? - sans tenir aucun compte ni des enjeux ni de l'volution  long terme. 10% ce n'est qu'un dbut pour l'instant, aprs une augmentation de dj 30% depuis 2010. Enfin bon, avec un banquier borgneur, avide et menteur comme guide suprme, on ne peut pas esprer mieux. Le plus couteux  la charge du secteur public, et privatisation de tout ce qui est le plus rentable. Avec cette mthode le contribuable paiera 2 fois, plus cher pour le plus couteux qui aura moins de recettes pour compenser, et plus cher pour la marge des investisseurs, qui en fait n'ont rien construits mais se contentent d'acheter des parts du gteau pour leur business plan, et qu'ils pourront revendre  la moindre alerte.

Quid de la scurit de la continuit des services et du cot supplmentaire  la charge des contribuables ? Peu importe pourvu que des financiers se gavent  bon compte, c'est pas comme si l'lectricit tait un enjeu majeur, et en passe de devenir en plus le carburant de demain.

----------


## Gunny

L'UE est ce que l'on en fait. Elle pourrait facilement tre une formidable plateforme socialiste, mais tant que l'on continue  lire des politiciens nolibraux  tous les chelons, rien de changera, UE ou non.

----------


## Ryu2000

> 3 de droites et 3 de gauches


a n'a rien  voir, le parti le plus critique envers l'UE est centriste (UPR), il y a parfois des critiques de l'UE  gauche (LFI) et parfois  droite (RN). Mais c'est vrai que globalement c'est subtil.
En revanche les politiciens du PS, de l'UMP, de LREM sont des fanatiques de la religion de l'UE. Ils ne remettront jamais en question le dogme.




> Le rseaux lectrique comme les installations appartiennent dj  l'tat


Pour combien de temps encore ?
L'UE fait pression sur la France, pour qu'elle privatise le plus possible. Par exemple, l'UE demande  la France de privatiser ses barrages lectrique.




> Hors UE vous connaissez beaucoup de pays dans le monde ou l'on peut circuler librement et sans contrle frontire d'un pays  l'autre ?


Avant Schengen les Franais n'avaient pas beaucoup de mal  voyager dans les pays voisins Et avant l'euro les Franais pouvaient payer en franc dans d'autres pays que la France. (aujourd'hui il y a des magasins Franais qui acceptent les francs suisses et il y a des magasins suisse qui acceptent les euros)




> Un petit rfrendum non ? Dans un tat dmocratique, on pourrait presque y penser...


Il y a rarement de la dmocratie au sein de l'UE. Quoi qu'il y a bien eu le rfrendum du Brexit  ::P:  C'est une exception  ::ptdr:: 




> Le prix, je m'en fout un peu faut avouer.


a fait quand mme chier qu' cause de l'UE :
EDF doit vendre des MWh  perte  la concurrenceEDF doit augmenter ses prix pour crer une concurrence artificiellement
a profite  des entreprises qui ne font qu'acheter et vendre de l'lectricit sans produire, ce sont des parasites exactement comme les traders.
Les consommateurs paient plus cher pour enrichir des parasites, c'est a la vision union-europenne.
Les prix augmentent, EDF perd des parts de march. Si il n'y avait pas les contraintes de l'UE pour crer de la concurrence artificiellement, EDF aurait le quasi monopole, les consommateurs paieraient l'lectricit moins cher, EDF aurait les moyens de construites de nouveaux ERP, pour avoir une lectricit toujours de moins en moins carbon et de moins en moins cher.




> 10% ce n'est qu'un dbut pour l'instant, aprs une augmentation de dj 30% depuis 2010.


C'est horrible, tout augmente sauf les salaires. Les gens ont de moins en moins de marge, une fois qu'ils ont pay les factures il ne reste plus rien, il ne faut pas que le lave linge tombe en panne sinon ils sont foutus.




> mais tant que l'on continue  lire des politiciens nolibraux  tous les chelons, rien de changera


Admettons que a fonctionne rellement comme a.
Il y a 27 tats membres de l'UE, il est trs peu probable que 27 chefs d'tats non nolibraux soient au pouvoir en mme temps.
Alors que sans UE il suffirait juste que les lecteurs Franais lise quelqu'un de cens.

Si il n'y avait pas d'UE, les nations bnficieraient de beaucoup plus de souverainet.
tre membre de l'UE c'est tre sur un rail, tu ne diriges rien du tout.
Malheureusement les franais sont beaucoup trop pro UE, c'est insupportable. Peut-tre qu'ailleurs d'autres peuples se rveilleront.
Pour l'instant les gens sont trop proccup par les restrictions pour penser  a, mais un jour on retrouvera peut-tre nos liberts.

====
Il y en a qui ne sont jamais content  ::roll:: 
Projet de loi climat : "Le gouvernement s'engage  moiti dans la transition cologique, c'est le lobby de l'immobilisme qui est gagnant", dnonce le dput Matthieu Orphelin

----------


## fredoche

> Bonsoir, 
> 
> 
> 
> Tu as une autre solution alors comme "Europe" ?
> 
> Genre "dcouper les pays" ? On dpece la Belgique entre Pays Bas , France Allemagne ? Mme chose , on divise la Suisse en 3 entre Allemagne, France et Italie ? L'Autriche fusionne avec l'Allemagne ? Andorre fusionne avec la Catalogne ? 
> 
> Amis Wallons et de Suisse Romane bienvenues en France


Pour ce qui est du dcoupage de la Belgique les flamands des diffrents "Vlaams" s'en chargeraient bien. T'es au courant ? Et je dois ajouter que les flamands se foutent tout autant des nerlandais que des wallons, ce sont des nationalistes purs et durs, qui mprisent profondment ce qui n'est pas de leur essence. 

J'ai pass ces frontires bien avant Maastricht ou Shengen tu sais, et c'tait plutt de l'ordre des formalits.

Si tu me demandes ce que je propose comme Europe, je propose une europe dmocratique, avec un vrai parlement et un vrai pouvoir, et de vraies institutions. Hormis cela aucun avenir  ce machin. J'ai t europen convaincu jusqu' trs tard dans ma vie, mais ces derniers mois ont achev mes convictions. Ce machin est uniquement au service d'elle-mme et des puissances financires, c'est un mort-vivant, c'est termin sous sa forme actuelle.

Ne confond pas Suisse et Belgique, les 2 n'ont rien  voir. La Suisse a une histoire sculaire propre  elle-mme, la Belgique est une cration des puissances voisines, avec tout le respect que j'ai pour les belges que j'adore.
Il y avait un parti franais en Belgique, prnant ce rattachement  la France. Je ne leur souhaite pas vu l'tat de notre pays et de ses institutions. 

Il est assez tonnant de voir  Lige le soutien dont bnficiait Jean-Luc Mlenchon et LFI. Lige est trs franaise  de nombreux gards et a reue la lgion d'honneur en tant que ville. 
Dcoration largement plus mrite que des Karine Lacombe ou des Salma Hayek

----------


## tanaka59

Bonjour, 




> Pour ce qui est du dcoupage de la Belgique les flamands des diffrents "Vlaams" s'en chargeraient bien. T'es au courant ? Et je dois ajouter que les flamands se foutent tout autant des nerlandais que des wallons, ce sont des nationalistes purs et durs, qui mprisent profondment ce qui n'est pas de leur essence.


Au Pays Bas comme en France on se prend  rver d'une fusion avec la Flandre ... Au fond ils parlent la mme langue. En fait la Belgique est juste un bricolage linguistique pour stopper les guerres entre diffrentes royauts  ::mouarf:: 




> Ne confond pas Suisse et Belgique, les 2 n'ont rien  voir. La Suisse a une histoire sculaire propre  elle-mme, la Belgique est une cration des puissances voisines, avec tout le respect que j'ai pour les belges que j'adore.
> Il y avait un parti franais en Belgique, prnant ce rattachement  la France. Je ne leur souhaite pas vu l'tat de notre pays et de ses institutions.


Ce jour  la n'est pas prt d'arriver ^^




> Il est assez tonnant de voir  Lige le soutien dont bnficiait Jean-Luc Mlenchon et LFI. Lige est trs franaise  de nombreux gards et a reue la lgion d'honneur en tant que ville. 
> Dcoration largement plus mrite que des Karine Lacombe ou des Salma Hayek


Il y a le partie Wallonie Insoumise . Pourtant Mlenchon n'est pas belge ...

----------


## MABROUKI

> Si le gouvernement veut raliser le projet Hercule c'est pour se conformer au droit europen.
> Avant la construction europenne, la France il n'y avait pas de concurrence et c'tait bien mieux.
> Dans les annes 1990, 2000, la privatisation a commenc  cause des lois de l'UE.
> Il y a eu l'accs rgul  l'lectricit nuclaire historique (ARENH), EDF est oblig de vendre 1 quart de sa production  42le MWh. (aujourd'hui 1MWh coute plus de 53  produire, EDF perd de l'argent en vendant de l'lectricit  ses concurrents)
> Ensuite les tarifs d'EDF ont augment pour maintenir une concurrence artificielle.
> 
> Il faut que tout appartienne  l'tat : les centrales nuclaires et le rseau.
> Les tarifs d'EDF devraient tre plus bas que les tarifs des concurrents, parce que c'est EDF qui produit l'lectricit la plus propre et la moins cher.
> 
> ...


Il conviendrait  de ta part  de faire observer  qu'EDF  est une entreprise  monopolistique sur le march Franais de l'lectricit ,et que la rgulation de l'lectricit  par l'UE  est une mesure anti-trust(anti-monopole)  .
Elle   suggre aussi  que l'UE  voit en EDF un futur producteur  monopolistique mais  cette fois de taille europenne ,qui pourrait comme aux USA , phagocyter ses concurrents.
La mesure  anti-trust (rgulation) etant juge par l'UE pas  suffisante ,il faut lui recourir au dpeage carrment (ou en termes conomique dmantlement) d'ou la panoplie de mesures cites par toi (holding avec filiales se mangeant le nez ,sparer le commercial, le transport et la production).
Bref  pour  venir  bout d' un mammouth, il faut l'attaquer de tous les cots pour mieux le dpecer .

Quand les directives de politique conomique sont des injonctions qui viennent d'un  centre d'ailleurs indpendant , il  est  plutot amusant  de parler de "dcisions".

----------


## ABCIWEB

> L'UE est ce que l'on en fait. Elle pourrait facilement tre une formidable plateforme socialiste, mais tant que l'on continue  lire des politiciens nolibraux  tous les chelons, rien de changera, UE ou non.


Bah non justement l'Europe n'est pas ce que l'on en fait dans le sens o elle ne demande pas l'avis des peuples pour tablir ses rgles. D'une part le parlement n'a quasiment aucun pouvoir, a fait des images pour les mdias, mais la commission fait ce qu'elle veut en dernier ressort. Et quand le peuple est consult directement pour tablir les rgles et qu'il rpond non au nolibralisme  55% au rfrendum de 2004, on s'assoit sur le rsultat du vote et l'on fait comme si l'on avait rpondu oui. La loi de la concurrence (pour la financiarisation de l'conomie) interdit aux peuples la possibilit de s'organiser par eux mmes, de dfinir des priorits, de soutenir des projets. L'tat ne doit pas intervenir dans la politique industrielle et laisser faire le priv suivant la bonne volont et les prix dfinis par le priv, d'o la casse des services publics, du systme de rpartition des retraites, la casse du code du travail, la stigmatisation et la baisse des droits des chmeurs pour trouver de la main d'oeuvre  bas prix.

Ces lois antidmocratiques puisqu'en fait le peuple reprsent par l'tat ne peut plus dfinir de priorits ni de projets, sont inscrites dans la constitution europenne. Pour les changer il faudrait l'unanimit de tous les tats, ce qui est impossible puisque les pays paradis fiscaux profitent de ce systme, de mme que les multinationales qui interviennent avec un lobbying forcen pour que rien ne change. Donc non,  en aucun cas l'Europe ne pourrait pas tre facilement une formidable plateforme socialiste, tout est fait pour qu'elle ne le devienne jamais, et quand le peuple vote contre ces lois anti dmocratiques et anti sociales qui l'empche de s'organiser, on l'envoie chier. 

Une vingtaine d'anne plus tard on voit les rsultats, la dsindustrialisation qui fait, en autre, qu'on est en manque rcurent de mdicaments, la casse de tous les services public, l'augmentation de la pauvret, l'absence de politique industrielle, et des LBD pour ceux qui se plaignent. 

Moi aussi j'ai vot pour l'Europe  ses dbuts. L'ide tait belle, mais entre l'ide qu'on s'en faisait et ce qu'elle est devenue il y a un gouffre. Puis constater les manoeuvres des mdias pour refaire l'histoire aprs 2004: on aurait soi-disant vot contre le gouvernement, alors qu'il n'y a jamais eu autant de dbats sur un projet bien prcis depuis cette date. Tout le monde en parlait partout sans qu'il ne soit jamais question de politique nationale, et ceux qui ont vot "non" n'taient pas des obscurantistes anti-europens, ils ne voulaient tout simplement pas de ces nouvelles rgles. 

Au final je constate que l'Europe c'est juste un formidable pige  con, ultra rigide, verrouill de toutes part pour prserver un carcan nolibral, et qui se fout du vote des peuples. On nous faisait rver pour nous manoeuvrer, et maintenant devant une ralit dcevante on nous rpond par la peur, et une puissance de ngociation indispensable dont j'attends toujours qu'on me donne des exemples concrets. O sont les rsultats et les projets porteurs ? Nulle part.  Je ne suis pas idologue, je regarde l'histoire, je regarde le bilan, et les bni oui oui europens feraient bien d'en faire autant. Le dmantlement d'EDF est un exemple de plus d'extrmisme nolibral qui va contre l'intrt financier des franais et des capacits de la France  dfinir une politique nergtique ambitieuse, coordonne et efficace.

----------


## pmithrandir

C'est fatiguant de voir encore aujourd'hui cette ignorance des institutions europennes...

La commission propose des sujets.
Le parlement  travaille et enrichi ses sujets puis effectue un  vote souvent consultatif qui donne du poids  ces sujets
Le conseil europen dcide de tout.

La commission est dsigne aprs les lections du parlement pour reprsenter les diffrentes tendances. Le parlement tant largement  droite, elle appliqu une politique de droite.

Le conseil europen comporte un sige par tat membre.

Donc... la commission ne dcide pas de grand chose. C est une sorte de gouvernement. Le problme est que le pouvoir est donn au conseil europen et non au parlement. 
Mais on voit en parallle que le parlement prend de plus en plus de pouvoir, par exemple la dsignation du prsident qui a t associe au gain des lections des dputs. De la meme manire ils ne se gnent plus pour refuser des membres de la commission qui ne leur plaise pas. Cf Sylvie Goulard


Et mme si chaque institution essaye d attirer  elle les mdias... aucune dcision n est prise en drogeant  cette organisation.


Pour rpondre au commentaire prcdent, non je ne regarde plus les vidos de cette personne j en ai dj vu et ce n est pas de l information mais de la propagande. Les arguments ne sont pas expliqus de manire honnte et quitable.
Le mec dbite son truc, assne ses vrits mais utilise aussi plein de raccourcis voir de mensonges. 

Ce genre de vido est dangereux parce que a marche. a laisse forcment un truc dans la tte mme si on sait qu il dit n importe quoi sur certains sujets.

----------


## Gunny

L'UE ne dcide de rien sans l'aval de la France. On aime bien penser que c'est l'Allemagne qui dirige tout (voire une mystrieuse cabale) mais la France c'est l'autre poids lourd (et le seul autre, depuis le Brexit). Ce sont la mmes personnes qui votent et dcident ce genre de chose au niveau europen et ensuite viennent dire que c'est de la faute de l'UE quand il faut implmenter ces dcisions. Autrement dit, se plaindre que l'UE n'est pas dmocratique et trop no-librale, c'est faire le jeu des no-libraux. Ce serait un argument si on avait Besancenot comme prsident et que le reste de l'UE faisait bloc pour empcher son programme. Mais notre prsident c'est Macron, qui n'a notoirement pas t lu par l'UE, mais par les franais. En 2004 ce n'est pas l'UE qui a dcid d'ignorer le rfrendum mais bien le gouvernement franais.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Il conviendrait  de ta part  de faire observer  qu'EDF  est une entreprise  monopolistique sur le march Franais de l'lectricit ,et que la rgulation de l'lectricit  par l'UE  est une mesure anti-trust(anti-monopole)  .


Il n'y a pas de problme avec ce monopole. a permettrai aux Franais d'avoir accs  l'lectricit la plus propre et la moins cher du monde. EDF aurait les moyens d'investir dans de nouveaux EPR.
Aujourd'hui la concurrence est artificielle, on doit infliger plusieurs handicaps  EDF pour que des entreprises qui ne produisent rien puissent survivre 

 cause de cette concurrence artificielle, on paie l'lectricit plus cher, et EDF perd des places de march, donc doit prolonger la vie de vieille centrale nuclaire au lieu d'en construire de nouvelles.




> L'UE ne dcide de rien sans l'aval de la France. On aime bien penser que c'est l'Allemagne qui dirige tout (voire une mystrieuse cabale) mais la France c'est l'autre poids lourd (et le seul autre, depuis le Brexit).


C'est a, continuez de croire que a fonctionne comme a
Dj si c'tait vrai, les 25 autres nations auraient des raisons d'tre en colre.
L'histoire du couple franco-allemand qui dirige l'UE c'est une lgende qui n'existe qu'en France.




> Mais notre prsident c'est Macron, qui n'a notoirement pas t lu par l'UE, mais par les franais.


Il a gagn un concours de circonstance, il n'a jamais t populaire, la plupart des lecteurs n'ont pas vots pour lui, mais contre son adversaire (c'est aussi comme a qu'Hollande a t lu, parce que la plupart des Franais dtestaient Sarkozy  ce moment l).

Mettez le NPA au pouvoir en 2022 et on verra si l'UE va changer.  ::roll:: 
Qu'est-ce qu'Ursula von der Leyen ou les lobbystes en auraient  foutre ?

D'aprs moi l'UE est l'ennemi de l'Europe, elle nous affaiblit tous. C'est une surcouche qui ne sert  rien, a coute cher et a n'apporte rien de positif.

----------


## BenoitM

> C'est a, continuez de croire que a fonctionne comme a
> Dj si c'tait vrai, les 25 autres nations auraient des raisons d'tre en colre.


Ce que j'aime bien avec vous c'est que l'Irlande ou les Pays-Bas arriver  bloquer toutes mesures mais la France, elle, est oblig d'accepter tout sans pouvoir donner son avis  :;):

----------


## fredoche

Pour info les pays-bas avaient aussi refus le trait constitutionnel en 2005

Par rapport  ce que dit Mabrouki, dans mes vieux souvenirs, il est vrai que pour que EDF puisse exporter ses services dans l'europe et le monde entier, on demandait en contre-partie d'ouvrir le march rgul franais.

Pour ma part je pense qu'un producteur d'nergie est un outil puissant pour penser l'avenir cologique, industriel et social de notre pays. Sur le long terme, donc au del de 2022 (aprs moi le dluge) et des 5 ans  venir.

----------


## pmithrandir

> Il n'y a pas de problme avec ce monopole. a permettrai aux Franais d'avoir accs  l'lectricit la plus propre et la moins cher du monde. EDF aurait les moyens d'investir dans de nouveaux EPR.
> Aujourd'hui la concurrence est artificielle, on doit infliger plusieurs handicaps  EDF pour que des entreprises qui ne produisent rien puissent survivre 
> 
>  cause de cette concurrence artificielle, on paie l'lectricit plus cher, et EDF perd des places de march, donc doit prolonger la vie de vieille centrale nuclaire au lieu d'en construire de nouvelles.


Ce n'est pas parce qu'un monopole fait du bon travail qu'il est toujours bon pour la socit. J'entends encore les gens se plaindre du fait que EDF tait trop gnreux avec ses agents, que l'efficacit n'tait pas gniale, que le parc nuclaire tait mal entretenu et mal renouvell (ca se planifie pourtant).
Que la transition cologique n'avait qu'une seul voix, le nuclaire...

Oui, le monopole d'EDF, tout le monde en tait ravi...



> C'est a, continuez de croire que a fonctionne comme a
> Dj si c'tait vrai, les 25 autres nations auraient des raisons d'tre en colre.
> L'histoire du couple franco-allemand qui dirige l'UE c'est une lgende qui n'existe qu'en France.


Dixit le mec qui a habit des annes dans plusieurs pays d'europe.... 

On habiterait la Roumanie, je pourrait trouver ton argument presque recevable, parce que les pays riche font plier les plus pauvres avec des bras de levier diplomatique pour imposer leurs objectifs.

Mais justement, la France fait partie des dcideurs de l'Europe. Nous avons envoy toutes nos entreprises cannibaliser le reste des pays sans vergogne

Aujourdhui, la France, c'est Macron. Ca ne te plait pas, mais c'est pourtant bien sa politique qu'on retrouve. (et paradoxalement, il a plus russi  faire admettre des amnagements  lAllemagne que Hollande pour construire une Europe qui aide plus.)



> Il a gagn un concours de circonstance, il n'a jamais t populaire, la plupart des lecteurs n'ont pas vots pour lui, mais contre son adversaire (c'est aussi comme a qu'Hollande a t lu, parce que la plupart des Franais dtestaient Sarkozy  ce moment l).


Et c'tait qui l'ennemi au premier tour ?
Macron a gagn parce que c'tait le seul candidat crdible aux dernires lections. Srieusement, il est pas top, mais le reste c'tait un beau ramassis de guignols. Limite a se demander ce qu'ils foutaient la. Le seul qui aurait pu avoir un programme en face, c'tait Mlenchon, et malheureusement c'est un candidat mauvais par sa personnalit.(il cr du conflit au lieu de sduire)
Il a su crer quelque chose. C'tait de la foutaise, mais les gens ne sont pas aller voter contre quelqu'un.



> Mettez le NPA au pouvoir en 2022 et on verra si l'UE va changer. 
> Qu'est-ce qu'Ursula von der Leyen ou les lobbystes en auraient  foutre ?


Et bien vas y. Je peux t'assurer que a changera, parce que dans le cas contraire, la France a tout pouvoir pour dnoncer son engagement.
Le brexit le montre, un pays peut dire merde a l'Europe. 

Tu remarqueras que le ton a changer depuis le brexit. Arrt de la politique ultra librale mene par le royaue unis, mais galement besoin de stabiliser l'Europe en redefinisssant ses missions.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Ce n'est pas parce qu'un monopole fait du bon travail qu'il est toujours bon pour la socit.


Non mais on peut ouvrir le march aux autres fournisseurs d'nergie il y a pas de problme, ce qui fait chier c'est qu'on handicap EDF pour aider les autres.
EDF produit l'lectricit la plus propre et la moins cher, les autres n'ont qu' se mettre  niveau  ::P: 
Sans triche EDF est moins cher que tous les autres.




> On habiterait la Roumanie, je pourrait trouver ton argument presque recevable, parce que les pays riche font plier les plus pauvres avec des bras de levier diplomatique pour imposer leurs objectifs.


Parfois tous les pays sont gaux, par exemple quand il est question de fiscalit, il faut un vote  l'unanimit. Donc l'Estonie, la Lettonie, la Slovnie, la Lituanie, la Croatie, la Slovaquie, la Bulgarie, la Hongrie, la Tchquie, la Roumanie, la Pologne ont autant de pouvoir que l'Allemagne  ce moment l.




> Mais justement, la France fait partie des dcideurs de l'Europe.


L'UE handicap la France sur plein de points. Souvent la France est oblig de se plier aux demandes de l'UE, comme c'est le cas actuellement avec la privatisation d'EDF.




> Aujourdhui, la France, c'est Macron. Ca ne te plait pas, mais c'est pourtant bien sa politique qu'on retrouve.


La politique de l'UE, c'est la politique de l'UE, Macron n'a aucune influence. Il a essay de proposer des trucs et il s'est fait rembarrer directement.




> Et c'tait qui l'ennemi au premier tour ?


Macron a pass le premier tour par miracle,  cause des mdias, des instituts de sondages, de la justice, etc.
- Fillon a subit une grosse campagne contre lui, avec la justice, la police, les mdias  fond contre lui.
- Les mdias faisaient tous des unes pro Macron
- le PS ne soutenait pas son candidat (Valls et Hollande soutenaient Macron)




> Macron a gagn parce que c'tait le seul candidat crdible aux dernires lections.


Si il y avait quand mme : Nicolas Dupont-Aignan, Jacques Cheminade, Jean Lassalle, Franois Asselineau.
Mme Benot Hamon  la limite (au moins il proposait de lgaliser le cannabis rcratif  ::P: ).




> Il a su crer quelque chose. C'tait de la foutaise, mais les gens ne sont pas aller voter contre quelqu'un.


Bien sre que si, je me rappelle trs bien avoir entendu des types de gauche dire "aujourd'hui je vote Macron, demain je manifeste".
Macron   contrecur , vote blanc ou pour Le Pen, pour le  choc  : les lecteurs de Mlenchon tiraills

D'ailleurs Libration a fait une Une rcemment pour dire qu'il y a des gens qui ne referont pas barrage une deuxime fois :
 Barrage au RN  : la une de  Lib  irrite les macronistes
C'est dommage qu'il n'existe pas une solution pour voter "ni l'un ni l'autre".




> Le brexit le montre, un pays peut dire merde a l'Europe.


C'est pas l'Europe c'est l'UE.
Si un autre contributeur net se barre, c'est la fin de l'UE (pourvu que les allemands ou les italiens s'nervent un peu).




> Tu remarqueras que le ton a changer depuis le brexit.


Je n'ai vu aucun changement.
L'UE c'est toujours un truc qui permet aux grosses entreprises de faire de l'vasion fiscal facilement.

----------


## tanaka59

Bonjour, 




> Non mais on peut ouvrir le march aux autres fournisseurs d'nergie il y a pas de problme, ce qui fait chier c'est qu'on handicap EDF pour aider les autres.
> EDF produit l'lectricit la plus propre et la moins cher, les autres n'ont qu' se mettre  niveau 
> Sans triche EDF est moins cher que tous les autres.
> 
> Parfois tous les pays sont gaux, par exemple quand il est question de fiscalit, il faut un vote  l'unanimit. Donc l'Estonie, la Lettonie, la Slovnie, la Lituanie, la Croatie, la Slovaquie, la Bulgarie, la Hongrie, la Tchquie, la Roumanie, la Pologne ont autant de pouvoir que l'Allemagne  ce moment l.
> 
> L'UE handicap la France sur plein de points. Souvent la France est oblig de se plier aux demandes de l'UE, comme c'est le cas actuellement avec la privatisation d'EDF.
> 
> La politique de l'UE, c'est la politique de l'UE, Macron n'a aucune influence. Il a essay de proposer des trucs et il s'est fait rembarrer directement.
> ...


Au niveau nergtique EDF et Enedis tiennent la Belgique (Luminus pour EDF) Electrabel (pour Engie). Ou comment la Belgique est devenu "dpendante" nergtiquement de la France .

Au niveau tlcom Orange est  la solde de Deutsch Telekom.

L'italien Atlantia et l'espagnol Abertis sont possesseurs de Sanef-SAPN. 

On peut aller trs loin de la sorte avec le jeu du "je te tiens , tu me tiens par la barbichette" ...




> Ce n'est pas parce qu'un monopole fait du bon travail qu'il est toujours bon pour la socit. J'entends encore les gens se plaindre du fait que EDF tait trop gnreux avec ses agents, que l'efficacit n'tait pas gniale, que le parc nuclaire tait mal entretenu et mal renouvell (ca se planifie pourtant).
> Que la transition cologique n'avait qu'une seul voix, le nuclaire...
> 
> Oui, le monopole d'EDF, tout le monde en tait ravi...
> 
> Dixit le mec qui a habit des annes dans plusieurs pays d'europe.... 
> 
> On habiterait la Roumanie, je pourrait trouver ton argument presque recevable, parce que les pays riche font plier les plus pauvres avec des bras de levier diplomatique pour imposer leurs objectifs.
> 
> ...


Le prochain sur la liste c'est le Denmark.

----------


## ABCIWEB

> L'UE ne dcide de rien sans l'aval de la France. On aime bien penser que c'est l'Allemagne qui dirige tout (voire une mystrieuse cabale) mais la France c'est l'autre poids lourd (et le seul autre, depuis le Brexit).
> ...
> Autrement dit, se plaindre que l'UE n'est pas dmocratique et trop no-librale, c'est faire le jeu des no-libraux. Ce serait un argument si on avait Besancenot comme prsident et que le reste de l'UE faisait bloc pour empcher son programme.


L'Allemagne pse sur la politique franaise ds qu'un candidat qui ne lui convient pas pointe le bout de son nez, la preuve:



> Angela Merkel soutiendra Nicolas Sarkozy dans sa campagne
> Mme si le candidat n'est pas encore dclar, la chancelire allemande anticipe.
> 
> "Angela Merkel va soutenir Nicolas Sarkozy lors de rendez-vous de campagne au printemps" selon le discours de Hermann Grhe, attendu au Conseil national de l'UMP, dont l'AFP s'est procur des extraits. La CDU, le parti chrtien-dmocrate d'Angela Merkel, est persuade que Nicolas Sarkozy est "la bonne personne  l'Elyse et qu'elle le sera aussi  l'avenir", toujours selon ce discours.
> 
> *Piques envers Hollande*
> 
> Le discours de M. Grhe rserve aussi quelques piques  l'adresse de Franois Hollande et du PS, accuss d'tre "emptrs dans leurs rves de la veille".
> 
> *Les socialistes franais ne font que "ressortir des concepts poussireux et des fantaisies de gauche", et les "propositions vagues" de Franois Hollande "ne donnent pas de rponse aux problmes urgents de notre poque", comme sur les retraites, selon M. Grhe. "Quand on voit comment le candidat socialiste parle du travail de nos gouvernements sur la crise de la zone euro, il est clair qu'il serait un frein  davantage d'intgration et  l'avenir de l'Union europenne", a ajout le responsable de la CDU*.





> Mais notre prsident c'est Macron, qui n'a notoirement pas t lu par l'UE, mais par les franais. En 2004 ce n'est pas l'UE qui a dcid d'ignorer le rfrendum mais bien le gouvernement franais.


Macron tait le candidat des lobbies, dont le budget de campagne a t financ presque exclusivement  coup de chques de 7000, on est loin d'un financement populaire, et soutenu par la totalit de la presse du grand patronat, c'est  dire les mdias les plus diffuss. Il a t prsent comme un candidat centriste, en dehors du systme, et certains franais ont t assez cons pour y croire. Et  quel moment de sa campagne a-t-il dit qu'il allait dmanteler EDF au bnfice des lobbies ? Jamais, il y a arnaque sur le produit. Ensuite le second tour n'tait pas un vote d'adhsion mais d'opposition  Le Pen. Et tu viens sous-entendre qu'on a cautionn tout ce qu'il fait, encore une arnaque, un semblant de dmocratie. 

C'est inexorablement la mme politique depuis l'lection de Zarkosy qui s'est assis sur le rsultat du rfrendum. Peut importe que ce soit l'tat Franais qui l'ai fait, cela a t fait contre l'avis du peuple pour satisfaire le nouveau trait europen. C'est un dni de dmocratie. Une Europe dmocratique aurait du revoir sa copie et demander un second rfrendum, mais au lieu de cela on s'est servi de dputs corrompus qui ont usurp leur rle en niant le choix des lecteurs. Le trait europen actuel n'a aucune valeur dmocratique et ce n'est pas parce que les ripoux complices qui ont particip  ce scandale sont franais que a change quelque chose, ni n'excuse l'Europe de s'en tre content, bien au contraire cela montre leur duplicit.

----------


## ABCIWEB

> C'est fatiguant de voir encore aujourd'hui cette ignorance des institutions europennes...
> 
> La commission propose des sujets.
> Le parlement  travaille et enrichi ses sujets puis effectue un  vote souvent consultatif qui donne du poids  ces sujets
> Le conseil europen dcide de tout.
> 
> La commission est dsigne aprs les lections du parlement pour reprsenter les diffrentes tendances. Le parlement tant largement  droite, elle appliqu une politique de droite.
> 
> Le conseil europen comporte un sige par tat membre.
> ...


Tu es bien gentil avec tes prcisions, mais a change quoi sur les fondamentaux ? Tout ce qui sort de ce processus est contraint par le trait europen qui est fondamentalement nolibral. Donc en fait on a le choix  l'intrieur d'un carcan nolibral, quand bien mme il y aurait plus de dputs verts ou socialistes. Au final cela ne peut changer qu' la marge.  

Quant  ce que tu appelles des progrs, ils sont du mme ordre que ceux que l'on obtient avec Macron, des tanpax gratuits pour les tudiantes (on est bien content pour elles mais a ne change pas la politique sociale globale) et en mme temps, stigmatisation et diminution des droits des chmeurs en pleine crise du covid. Faut pas faire de bilan, sinon a fait peur ! Tout comme il ne faut pas faire de bilan sur l'augmentation des prix suite  la mise en concurrence d'EDF depuis 2007. Et que a te plaise ou non, cette mise en concurrence est bien une consquence directe de l'idologie nolibrale europenne.



> ...
> Cependant, ayant pris acte des conclusions du Conseil europen de Lisbonne de 2000 pour rendre l'Europe plus comptitive, la Commission europenne a propos dans une communication de 2001 sur "l'achvement du march intrieur de l'nergie" de renforcer davantage les niveaux d'ouverture des marchs du gaz et de l'lectricit. Pour se faire, la Commission propose une libralisation totale de ces secteurs afin d'amliorer la comptitivit, de diminuer les prix et de crer un vritable march intrieur de l'nergie.
> 
> Deux nouvelles directives ont donc t adoptes par le Parlement europen et le Conseil en juin 2003. L'objectif de ces directives est d'instaurer une ouverture totale du march du gaz et de l'lectricit et ce en deux tapes :
> 
>     1er juillet 2004 : ouverture des secteurs du gaz et de l'lectricit  la concurrence pour les professionnels ;
> 
>     1er juillet 2007 : ouverture des secteurs du gaz et de l'lectricit  la concurrence pour les particuliers.
> 
> Ainsi, depuis le 1er juillet 2007, tout consommateur peut librement choisir son fournisseur de gaz et d'lectricit.






> Pour rpondre au commentaire prcdent, non je ne regarde plus les vidos de cette personne j en ai dj vu et ce n est pas de l information mais de la propagande. Les arguments ne sont pas expliqus de manire honnte et quitable.
> Le mec dbite son truc, assne ses vrits mais utilise aussi plein de raccourcis voir de mensonges. 
> 
> Ce genre de vido est dangereux parce que a marche. a laisse forcment un truc dans la tte mme si on sait qu il dit n importe quoi sur certains sujets.


Qu'est-ce que tu appelles une manire honnte et quitable, la propagande officielle ? Apparemment elle t'a laiss aussi un truc dans la tte qui fonctionne bien, genre rester dans des propos vagues et ne jamais regarder la ralit en face. Tu t'accroches  des symboles, des broutilles secondaires que tu cherches  sublimer, sans jamais faire une moyenne en prenant en compte les choses qui fchent. 

D'ailleurs tu veux tellement t'en protger que tu fais un procs d'intention sur une vido qui ne te plait pas sans apporter aucun argument concret, juste par principe pour qu'il ne t'en reste rien dans la tte. Si tu n'es pas en mesure de prendre en compte diffrentes versions, de rflchir et de faire du tri par toi-mme, comment peux-tu prtendre mettre un jugement critique ? Ou peut-tre prfres-tu te protger et garder tes illusions parce qu'il est plus confortable de suivre la meute sans se poser de questions.

Si tu avais regard cette vido, tu aurais remarqu qu'elle reprend pratiquement tous les points qui sont cits dans les articles que j'ai mis en lien dans ce message et dont le dernier provient de Marianne. Qu'est-ce qui est faux ?  Es-tu en mesure de citer quelque chose de mensonger qui remettrait en cause l'essentiel de ce qui est dit ? Ce n'est pas vrai qu'EDF est oblig de vendre de l'lectricit  prix coutant pour fournir des concurrents ? Et l'ARENH c'est une pure invention ?  Pas vrai que les marges des concurrents vont dans la poche des actionnaires plutt que dans le budget de l'tat ? Pas vrai que les prix ont augment de 50% depuis 2007 ?  Pas vrai que dernirement les prix ont encore augments pour laisser plus de marge  la concurrence ? O sont les mensonges dont tu parles ?

----------


## pmithrandir

Pour la vido, Je prfre nettement les articles qui  laissent une plus grande autonomie de rflexion. Une vido va trop vite.

J ai regard des extraits, et a chaque dois il y avait un fait, un jugement.
Pas un fait, une liste de question ou de problmes que a peut engendrer.


Ryu, Je n essayerai mme pas cette fois de ton montrer ta btise, c est inutile.

Tanaka il n y a pas de lien entre orange et deutsche telecom.

Les 2 parlent rgulirement de fusion, mais en attendant ils se font une belle concurrence dans certains pays de l est.
Mais sur leur marches principaux, il y a une sorte de pacte de non agression et chacun et reste chez soit.


Autrement, foodwatch  mis en ligne une ptition pour dnoncer des conflits d intrts sur la.presidence tournante de l UE.
https://www.foodwatch.org/fr/sinform...onseil-de-lue/

Je pense que c est l occasion de donner du poids aux revendications des lobbys pro transparence.
( parce que une partie des lobbys qui gravite en Europe font a aussi)

----------


## tanaka59

Bonjour, 




> Tanaka il n y a pas de lien entre orange et deutsche telecom.
> 
> Les 2 parlent rgulirement de fusion, mais en attendant ils se font une belle concurrence dans certains pays de l est.
> Mais sur leur marches principaux, il y a une sorte de pacte de non agression et chacun et reste chez soit.


Il y a bel est bien l'exemple inverse : BT / British Telecom : https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/BT_Group , qui possde EE / Everything Everywher : https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/EE_(entreprise) , ex Orange et Deutsche Telekom - T Mobile depuis 2010. 

Notons galement qu'Orange est  la base une entreprise anglaise, rachet par France Telecom dans la dcennie 1990 ...

Pour des questions de cout et d'conomie d'chelle , orange et Deutsche Telekom font rgulirement "quipe" en arrire plan.  

Fin 2019 , dbut 2020 , le sujet d'une possible fusion est revenu sur la table : https://www.myforfaitmobile.com/tele...geant-telecoms

Pour avoir galement taff avec des personnes en lien de chez Orange, je confirme que tu as aussi des "bruits de couloirs" rcurrent sur le sujet ... dans les 2 entreprises.

----------


## Gunny

Premire victoire contre limpunit des multinationales au Parlement europen



> Le Parlement europen vient dadopter ce jeudi 10 mars 2021 un rapport port par Manon Aubry pour tenir les multinationales responsables pour les violations des droits humains et de lenvironnement dont elles profitent. 504 voix pour, 79 contre, 112 abstentions : une victoire pour les insoumis.

----------


## tanaka59

Bonjour, 




> Premire victoire contre limpunit des multinationales au Parlement europen


Budgtiser l'amende en faisant une hausse volontaire des tarifs sur le dos du consommateur / client pour payer l'amende ? Laissez moi rire ... C'est ce qu'ont fait Amazon et Google en 2019 et 2020 suite  des amendes anti trust.  ::?:

----------


## pmithrandir

Encore une fois, si ils doivent refacturer toutes les amendes, c'est aussi une manire de leur retirer un avantage concurrentiel indu.

Ils crasent la concurrence, donc oui aujourd'hui nous avons des prix bas. Mais demain rien ne les empechera de nous soutirer ce qu'ils veulent.

C'est donc aujourd'hui qu'il faut les empecher de casser les prix a coup de pratiques illgales.

----------


## Gunny

> Encore une fois, si ils doivent refacturer toutes les amendes, c'est aussi une manire de leur retirer un avantage concurrentiel indu.
> 
> Ils crasent la concurrence, donc oui aujourd'hui nous avons des prix bas. Mais demain rien ne les empechera de nous soutirer ce qu'ils veulent.
> 
> C'est donc aujourd'hui qu'il faut les empecher de casser les prix a coup de pratiques illgales.


C'tait une actualit qui tombe  pic pour illustrer que l'UE peut aussi servir  implmenter des mesures dont la gauche se flicite. Mais tu as tout  fait raison, c'est le but de ce genre de loi. Les prix tirs artificiellement bas ne profitent pas au consommateur  long terme, c'est pour a que des trucs comme la vente  perte sont interdits.
De plus, l o Amazon et Google peuvent se plaindre d'une taxe et trouver un cho dans le grand public, a va tre difficile pour une bote qui se tape une amende de plusieurs milliards pour avoir fait travailler des esclaves et dtruit des cosystmes entiers.

----------


## Gunny

Rgionales: Karima Delli officialise lunion de la gauche et des colos dans les Hauts-de-France
Assez incroyable : moi qui croyait la gauche incapable de s'unir, PS, PC, LFI et EELV ont dcid de s'allier. J'espre que cette alliance portera ses fruits et en inspirera d'autres pour les prochaines lections.

----------


## tanaka59

Bonjour, 




> Rgionales: Karima Delli officialise lunion de la gauche et des colos dans les Hauts-de-France
> Assez incroyable : moi qui croyait la gauche incapable de s'unir, PS, PC, LFI et EELV ont dcid de s'allier. J'espre que cette alliance portera ses fruits et en inspirera d'autres pour les prochaines lections.


A part une vision demago de EELV , leur programme n'est que ruine et ... taxe .

----------


## tanaka59

> Pour la vido, Je prfre nettement les articles qui  laissent une plus grande autonomie de rflexion. Une vido va trop vite.
> 
> J ai regard des extraits, et a chaque dois il y avait un fait, un jugement.
> Pas un fait, une liste de question ou de problmes que a peut engendrer.
> 
> 
> Ryu, Je n essayerai mme pas cette fois de ton montrer ta btise, c est inutile.
> 
> Tanaka il n y a pas de lien entre orange et deutsche telecom.
> ...


En parlant d'Orange ... 

https://www.nouvelobs.com/social/202...effectifs.html

----------


## ABCIWEB

> Le Parlement europen vient dadopter ce jeudi 10 mars 2021 un rapport port par Manon Aubry pour tenir les multinationales responsables pour les violations des droits humains et de lenvironnement dont elles profitent.


Oui au niveau du parlement, mais ce n'est apparemment pas fini puisqu'ils parlent d'une premire victoire. C'est pass devant la commission, les navettes sont termines ? Sinon, ce n'est pas parce que cela a t vot par le parlement que ce sera adopt. Vous criez victoire un peu vite. Aprs c'est pas impossible que a passe tant que a ne gne pas les lobbies europens, mais c'est pas gagn. Enfin concernant le respect des droits humains, concrtement cela se traduit en France par une stigmatisation des chmeurs et une baisse de leurs droits en pleine crise du Covid. La ralit est plus rude, faut redescendre sur terre.

Pour la taxe carbone a s'est pass un peu moins bien au parlement europen :



> Le parlement europen a vot le principe dun ajustement carbone. Mais pour  peine cinq voix, le principe de suppression des quotas gratuits de CO2 a t rejet.
> ...
> Cest une Nerlandaise qui a port la voix des lobbies, qui veulent le beurre et largent du beurre, cest--dire garder les quotas gratuits et avoir lajustement carbone. Mais les Allemands, et aussi des dputs tchques, roumains, ont suivi cette ligne.


Aprs que l'on soit bien d'accord, je ne dnigre pas le travail des parlementaires europens, mais c'est le rsultat final qu'il faut considrer. En tous cas rien de tout cela ne justifie qu'on dmantle EDF au dtriment des franais dans le seul but d'engraisser des actionnaires qui n'ont eux mme pas particip au financement des infrastructures. Les frais fixes ne font qu'augmenter et a va continuer  vitesse grand V.

Au final vous allez voir qu'ils vont nous dire que les augmentations  venir sont pour nous inciter  tre plus conomes, de la mme manire que Macron voulait augmenter la taxe sur l'essence en prtextant financer la transition cologique alors qu'elle tait inscrite au budget pour compenser la baisse des cotisations pour les entreprises. Mme principe dans tous les cas, foutage de gueule au dtriment du peuple qui paye pour que les grands groupes fassent toujours plus de bnfices sans aucun effort. 

Mais l c'est encore plus grave car cela nous prive d'une synergie essentielle pour avoir une politique nergtique cohrente et la moins couteuse possible. Le dveloppement des nergies renouvelables se fera au bon vouloir des investisseurs et le prix inclura une marge bnficiaire que le systme actuel permet d'viter. Mais tout a vous vous en foutez, vous prfrez regarder ailleurs et vous consoler avec des caches misre.

----------


## BenoitM

> En tous cas rien de tout cela ne justifie qu'on dmantle EDF au dtriment des franais dans le seul but d'engraisser des actionnaires qui n'ont eux mme pas particip au financement des infrastructures. Les frais fixes ne font qu'augmenter et a va continuer  vitesse grand V.


1) Qu'on a lu des dirigeants qui ont vot pour au niveau europens
2) Qu'on a lu des dirigeants qui ont vot pour au niveau franais (vu que ce n'tait pas une obligation europenne)




> Le dveloppement des nergies renouvelables se fera au bon vouloir des investisseurs et le prix inclura une marge bnficiaire que le systme actuel permet d'viter.


Pas forcement au bon vouloir, tu peux mettre des obligations lgales. (ce qu'on fait dj produire/vendre X% d'lectricit verte)

----------


## ABCIWEB

> 1) Qu'on a lu des dirigeants qui ont vot pour au niveau europens
> 2) Qu'on a lu des dirigeants qui ont vot pour au niveau franais (vu que ce n'tait pas une obligation europenne)


Ce n'est pas parce qu'il y a une entente entre ripoux, fussent-ils dirigeants, que cela justifie quoi que ce soit. Justifier une loi c'est donner des explications sur la pertinence et le bien fond de cette loi. Et quand je lis sur touteleurope.eu 


> ...Pour se faire, la Commission propose une libralisation totale de ces secteurs afin d'amliorer la comptitivit, *de diminuer les prix* et de crer un vritable march intrieur de l'nergie...


et que l'on en est  50% d'augmentation des prix de l'lectricit depuis 2007, je dis qu'on se fout de nous, que ces pantins sont des menteurs qui ne dfendent pas nos intrts, qu'ils sont au service d'intrts privs et qu'ils nous prennent pour des cons. 

On vote pour des menteurs qui ne disent pas ce qu'ils vont faire et qui ne font pas ce qu'ils promettent. Ces lus ne nous reprsentent pas alors qu'ils sont sens le faire. Justifier une loi par le simple fait que ces imposteurs l'ont vote, c'est entretenir et promouvoir le mensonge et la corruption au plus haut niveau.





> Pas forcement au bon vouloir, tu peux mettre des obligations lgales. (ce qu'on fait dj produire/vendre X% d'lectricit verte)


Peu importe les obligations lgales, ce n'est pas le sujet. Le sujet ce sont les investissements  long terme, la recherche dveloppement, le prix de vente. Un financier peut se dgager d'un investissement  tout moment, il veut un retour sur investissement rapide et voudra donc rduire la R&D au strict minimum. Il voudra aussi une bonne marge donc le prix de vente le plus lev possible. Au final il n'investira qu'avec une bonne visibilit c'est  dire sur des technologies finalises et si le retour sur investissement est assur. Donc il privera l'tat des recettes des ventes actuelles qui auparavant pouvaient servir  la recherche sur le long terme, et il fera tout son possible pour faire monter les tarifs en usant de tous les artifices. C'est tout le contraire de ce qu'il faut pour assurer une stabilit des prix et financer des recherches  long terme. On y perd  tous les niveaux.

----------


## Ryu2000

::fleche::  Covid-19 : "Il faut avoir confiance dans le vaccin AstraZeneca", estime Jean Castex
 ::fleche::  MACRON ANNONCE LA SUSPENSION DE LA VACCINATION AVEC ASTRAZENECA EN FRANCE

----------


## MABROUKI

> Covid-19 : "Il faut avoir confiance dans le vaccin AstraZeneca", estime Jean Castex
>  MACRON ANNONCE LA SUSPENSION DE LA VACCINATION AVEC ASTRAZENECA EN FRANCE


Tu  dois  complter  le premier  lien  par cette observation "parce que nous l'avons pay", et "que nous avons sign la fameuse clause de non responsabilit des vendeurs de vaccin en cas d'effets secondaires".
Du  joli tout court.
Quand "le vin est tir ,il faut le boire" jusqu' la lie  !!!
Quand au deuxime  lien  tu devrais le complter  par cette observation  "il est suspendu  ,mais nous reviendrons ce n'est que partie remise !"

Les  choses  se compliqueront davantage  si des effets secondaires graves  se manifestent aprs la prise du vaccin Pfizer, sans parler de Jonhson et d'autres.

Voil  une  nouvelle avenue politique ouverte par ce  petit Covid 19 aprs  celle de la crise conomique due au confinement.

----------


## ABCIWEB

> Covid-19 : "Il faut avoir confiance dans le vaccin AstraZeneca", estime Jean Castex
>  MACRON ANNONCE LA SUSPENSION DE LA VACCINATION AVEC ASTRAZENECA EN FRANCE


Oui merci on n'tait pas au courant, c'est pas comme si a faisait la une de tous les mdias  ::roll::  Il y a un sujet ici pour parler du covid. Tu pourrais aussi donner les chiffres journaliers de chaque rgion quand tu n'as rien  dire  :;):

----------


## Ryu2000

> "parce que nous l'avons pay"


Je pense plutt que le gouvernement est corrompu par les entreprises pharmaceutique. Il y a probablement des types d'AstraZeneca qui sont venu rassurer le gouvernement.
Le gouvernement est triste, parce que a va ralentir la campagne de vaccination :
La suspension du vaccin dAstraZeneca complique les promesses de lexcutif sur la sortie de crise




> Les choses se compliqueront davantage si des effets secondaires graves se manifestent aprs la prise du vaccin Pfizer, sans parler de Jonhson et d'autres.


Ouais c'est probable qu'on finisse par trouver des effets secondaires graves avec les autres vaccins. Les tests sont en train d'tre fait actuellement, ceux qui se font se vacciner sont des cobayes.
Souvent les effets secondaires mettent des annes  arriver.
Le Vaccin Spoutnik V va peut-tre tre disponible en France, j'ai l'impression que Pfizer, Moderna, AstraZeneca, Johnson & Johnson ont eu plus de facilit  se faire autoriser.
On dirait qu'il est plus contrler que les autres. (en mme temps l'industrie pharmaceutique  achet des politiciens, donc c'est normal qu'ils soient plus arrangeant avec eux)




> c'est pas comme si a faisait la une de tous les mdias


Personnellement j'ai vu 0 article qui montrait que la direction du gouvernement a compltement chang en moins de 24h. C'est a qui est cocasse.

====
Le gouvernement a du mal  se dcider  confiner l'le de France :
Covid-19 : le confinement en le-de-France est-il dj act ?



> La dclaration d'un confinement local dans la rgion le-de-France semble imminente, aprs les dclarations du Premier ministre Jean Castex mardi. La question sera longuement dbattue en Conseil de dfense ce mercredi, *car la dcision s'annonce lourde de consquences politiques.*


Le truc bizarre c'est que pour Nice et Dunkerque c'est all plus vite.
Un petit confinement trs strict en juin, juillet, aout, a ne ferait pas de mal aux Franciliens  ::P:

----------


## David_g

Je venais pour signaler que la loi scurit globale est pass au Snat et a t renomm : "loi pour un nouveau pacte de scurit respectueux des liberts" ce qui dmontre que les snateurs ont le sens de l'humour et du troll.

----------


## Gunny

Franaises, Franais, vous pouvez dsormais dormir sur vos deux oreilles, Blanquer s'occupe des vrais problmes : les gauchistes et les arabes

----------


## Ryu2000

Les dettes vont continuer de se creuser rapidement :
Le reconfinement de 16 dpartements cotera 1,2 milliard deuros de plus par mois



> Limpact des nouvelles restrictions sanitaires sur lconomie franaise est de 0,2 point de PIB annuel. Les mesures de soutien coteront 1,2 milliard deuros en plus par mois, soit 7,2 milliards deuros en tout par mois  ​, a-t-il dit dans une dclaration  des journalistes.


Le confinement va probablement durer plus de 4 semaines et concerner plus de 16 dpartements.
Il faut plus de 4 semaines pour commencer  constater les premiers effets d'un confinement.

Il y a plein d'entreprises qui auraient du prendre la dcision responsable de mourir, a ne sert  rien de survivre grce aux aides.

----------


## pmithrandir

> Le confinement va probablement durer plus de 4 semaines et concerner plus de 16 dpartements..


Un confinement comme ca, j'appelle ca ma vie courante.
En dehors des vacances, je ne droge pas souvent  ces rgles... comme 90% des franais.

----------


## tanaka59

Bonsoir




> Un confinement comme ca, j'appelle ca ma vie courante.
> En dehors des vacances, je ne droge pas souvent  ces rgles... comme 90% des franais.


Les coiffeurs sont un commerce essentiellement maintenant : https://actu.orange.fr/societe/video...0001xU0D8.html ... On tient compte de l'hygine capilaire ... enfin ! 

Je dit cela je dit rien , se laver les cheveux et les entretenir c'est aussi faire preuve de civisme et d'hygine ... En Belgique on n'a pas pu se couper les cheveux entre novembre et mars ... Tous les Belges venaient en France se faire couper . Sinon une coupe sous le manteau  domicile .  ::aie::

----------


## fredoche

Pour ceux  qui il reste encore un cerveau, Ils se reconnaitront j'espre, une fine analyse de Franois Ruffin et Barbara Stiegler :




Lucide...

Combien a coute en milliards d'euros un lit de ranimation ?

La normalit de la privation de libert, la prison nationale.

Heureusement qu'en France notre devise c'est Libert, galit, Fraternit

----------


## fredoche

> Un confinement comme ca, j'appelle ca ma vie courante.
> En dehors des vacances, je ne droge pas souvent  ces rgles... comme 90% des franais.


Vous devriez tendre les poignets pour qu'on vous passe les bracelets, vous tes cuits  point maintenant

----------


## pmithrandir

Srieusement fredoche.

Tu trouves que la situation avec ce " confinement" va durcir les conditions pour les franais touchs? Je trouvais le couvre feu bien plus restrictif. 

10km sans limite de dure on est loin du confinement qu on a eu en mars. Et surtout on peut toutvfaire en dehors d aller au cin et acheter des fringues et des jouets.

----------


## tanaka59

Bonsoir, 




> Srieusement fredoche.
> 
> Tu trouves que la situation avec ce " confinement" va durcir les conditions pour les franais touchs? Je trouvais le couvre feu bien plus restrictif. 
> 
> 10km sans limite de dure on est loin du confinement qu on a eu en mars. Et surtout on peut toutvfaire en dehors d aller au cin et acheter des fringues et des jouets.


Coiffeur, fleuriste, cordonnier ... ouvert !

Tant mieux pour eux ! 

J'ai l'impression que ce confinement n'en ai pas un ...

----------


## foetus

> Tu trouves que la situation avec ce " confinement" va durcir les conditions pour les franais touchs?


Il y a des choses que tu oublies  ::mrgreen:: 
Le retour de l'attestation (<- quoique personne n'en parle  ::weird:: ) Donc, il faut la refaire  chaque sortieImpossibilit de sortir/ d'entrer du dpartement (10 kilomtres certes). Donc,  libert, libert et demi. C'est d'ailleurs pour cela que les parisiens sont partis en masse.Des dpartements comme la Somme et l'Aisne par exemple qui n'ont rien d'alarmant, se font punir pour des prunes.Et je ne sais pas si tu es au courant, depuis le 29 janvier 2021, les trs grandes surfaces sont fermes (Italie 2, BHV, Printemps, LaFayette par exemple). Donc rduire encore les commerces : tout ce qui est non essentiel, sauf ceux qui ont gueul le + : disquaires, librairies et coiffeurs. Donc 1 heure de + le soir pour soit aller faire ses courses soit se promener - sinon tu ne peux rien faire vraiment d'autre

----------


## tanaka59

Bonjour, 




> Il y a des choses que tu oublies 
> Le retour de l'attestation (<- quoique personne n'en parle ) Donc, il faut la refaire  chaque sortieImpossibilit de sortir/ d'entrer du dpartement (10 kilomtres certes). Donc,  libert, libert et demi. C'est d'ailleurs pour cela que les parisiens sont partis en masse.Des dpartements comme la Somme et l'Aisne par exemple qui n'ont rien d'alarmant, se font punir pour des prunes.Et je ne sais pas si tu es au courant, depuis le 29 janvier 2021, les trs grandes surfaces sont fermes (Italie 2, BHV, Printemps, LaFayette par exemple). Donc rduire encore les commerces : tout ce qui est non essentiel, sauf ceux qui ont gueul le + : disquaires, librairies et coiffeurs. Donc 1 heure de + le soir pour soit aller faire ses courses soit se promener - sinon tu ne peux rien faire vraiment d'autre


Ubu et Kafka dans toute la splendeur : interdiction de faire plus de 30 km pour se rendre dans un commerce ou service publique ouvert. Quid des dpartements ruraux comme la Somme, l'Aisne ou l'arrire pays du Nord, du Pas de Calais et du 06 ?  ::roll:: 

Encore une fois un profond irrespect pour le milieu rural

----

Rions un peu , le lgislateur franais veut s'imposer face aux mastodontes du porno US et Russe : https://www.lavoixdunord.fr/962542/a...om_direct=true . Le leader franais prsent sur ce march apprciera  ::ptdr::   ::mouarf::

----------


## tanaka59

Re :

La machine infernale administrative va finir par exploser : https://www.developpez.net/forums/d2.../#post11701897.

C'est la foire d'empoigne pour l'attestation .  :8O: 

https://www.lavoixdunord.fr/963980/a...ur-les-balades
https://www.bfmtv.com/politique/la-n...103200048.html
https://www.lavoixdunord.fr/963875/a...-se-reveillent

----------


## foetus

> https://www.lavoixdunord.fr/963875/a...-se-reveillent





> La nouvelle attestation de dplacement est tellement longue et complique que plus personne ny comprend rien.


 ::hola::   ::ptdr::  mme le gouvernement  ::ptdr::   ::hola:: 





> lattestation nest plus obligatoire pour les sorties  moins de 10 km de son domicile. En cas de contrle, il faudra pouvoir prsenter une pice didentit ou un justificatif de domicile.


 ::hola::   ::ptdr::  le retour du confinement qui ne ressemble plus  rien  ::ptdr::   ::hola:: 

Donc en attente  ::mrgreen::  de ces [non-]attestations

----------


## fredoche

> Srieusement fredoche.
> 
> Tu trouves que la situation avec ce " confinement" va durcir les conditions pour les franais touchs? Je trouvais le couvre feu bien plus restrictif. 
> 
> 10km sans limite de dure on est loin du confinement qu on a eu en mars. Et surtout on peut toutvfaire en dehors d aller au cin et acheter des fringues et des jouets.


La privation de libert au niveau national ou rgional est devenu une normalit pour la plupart d'entre vous, sans que cette privation trouve une quelconque assise tant en terme sanitaire que lgislatif.

Dsol que cela s'adresse  toi mais tu exprimes les choses comme la plupart le font aujourd'hui, "_a ne change pas grand chose  ma vie_".
Sauf que l'alination de nos droits fondamentaux est sans aucun prcdent.

Dans toute l'histoire de l'humanit...
Il n'y a qu'au moyen-age o les droits de page et d'octroi s'imposaient pour pntrer certains lieux. Hormis cela la libert de dplacement tait un fait

Vous tes comme les grenouilles dsormais, cuits  point, et totalement inconscient de la situation

----------


## Ryu2000

> totalement inconscient de la situation


Ils sont persuad que les restrictions ont un effet extrmement positif, ils pensent que grce  elle moins de gens sont infects, moins de gens sont malades, moins de gens font des formes graves, moins de gens finissent en ranimation, moins de gens meurent.
La communication officielle a doit tre "les services de ranimations sont saturs donc il faut que les gens se contaminent moins vite".


Apparemment le nombre de morts a commenc  diminuer avant que les restrictions se durcissent, mais aprs c'est vrai qu'il y a un dcalage entre le moment ou un obse diabtique se fait infecter et le moment o il ressent des symptmes (quand y'en a).

Il existe des scientifiques qui pensent que le confinement fait augmenter le nombre de contaminations, on verra dans 3, 4 semaines si il y a un pic de contamination ou pas. (d'un autre ct les virus de cette famille ont tendance  se calmer quand on arrive au printemps, personne ne sait pourquoi).
Et sinon il y a eu un exode rural, plein de parisiens se sont barrs de chez eux. On verra si ils contamineront d'autres villes ou pas.

===========
Il y a des gens qui essaient de rsister un petit peu :
Covid-19 : des milliers de personnes runies pour un carnaval non autoris  Marseille, sans gestes barrires ni masques

Apparemment plein de parisiens taient dehors ce weekend :
"CE N'EST PAS UN CONFINEMENT":  PARIS, LES RESTRICTIONS SANITAIRES ONT PLUTT UN GOT D'ALLGEMENT



> Paris, dans les rues et sur les quais, *de nombreuses personnes ont profit d'un samedi froid mais ensoleill pour se promener et se retrouver*, masque sur le visage. La capitale, comme toute l'le-de-France, est pourtant soumise pour au moins quatre semaines  de nouvelles restrictions.

----------


## pmithrandir

Fredoche, je ne dis pas que je trouve cette situation idale, mais que la situation a peu changer depuis 1 an, elle s'est mme dtriore avec les variants, et pourtant les libert reviennent toutes les unes aprs les autres.

Il y a encore 6 mois, la limite des 1km aurait t remise en uvre... la on est une un rayon de 10km... On autorise 314km contre 3km avant...
Les contraintes de temps disparaissent...
Au final, il ne reste que 2 choses : 
 - limiter les voyages et isoler les centres de contamination, ce qui me parait plutt malin
 - garder fermer tous les endroits ou le virus circule rapidement.(soit parce qu'on reste immobile longtemps, soit parce qu'on mange, soit encore parce qu il y a un brassage trop fort des populations).

Sans avoir de vaccin, que veux tu faire de plus.

A mon sens, la premire vraie question sera quand la tranche d'age des plu de 65 ans seront vaccins... si les liberts ne sont toujours pas rendue, il y aura un soucis(sauf a avoir une mortalit qui monte dans la jeunesse avec un nouveau variant)... mais la, on doit juste attendre.


la ou a membte plus, c'est que je pense que nos mthodes de vaccination ne sont pas efficaces.
On voyait une photo d'un centre de vaccin aux USA. Un hall d'expo avec des chaises tous les 3 mtres et un personnel soignant qui bosse a la chaine.

a c'est efficace, bien plus que de faire dplacer les gens chez leur mdecin. On gagne en interaction(30s contre 15 minutes), en stockage des doses, en limitations des pertes, et mme en monte en comptence des personnels.
J'allais dire que ca suppose d'avoir des vaccins en abondance, mais ce n'est mme pas vrai. Ce systme limitant drastiquement les pertes(le fond de flacon pas fini le soir...)

----------


## pmithrandir

> d'un autre ct les virus de cette famille ont tendance  se calmer quand on arrive au printemps, personne ne sait pourquoi


Fallait oser celle la  ::): 

1 an juste aprs le pic de COVID qui a mis la plante a genoux... 
le printemps 2020 serait donc plus mchant que le printemps 2021  ::D:

----------


## fredoche

Non on ne doit pas

Et encore moins sans dbat

Pardon pour ce qui suit : tu fais partie du btail. On allonge un peu ta corde, tu es content

Tout le reste c'est de la grosse branlette sanitaire. 
Les vaccins y compris.

Peut-tre que certains d'entre vous ouvriront les yeux dans quelques annes. A mon avis, de plus en plus je crois que ce seront vos enfants.
Je suis subjugu par  cette soumission  l'autorit. C'est cette exprience de Milgram qui m'a fait aimer et tudier la psychologie sociale. Si mes souvenirs sont bons c'est 80 % des sujets de l'exprimentation qui sont suffisamment soumis pour aller jusqu' infliger une dcharge mortelle sous l'injonction de l'autorit.

Aucun de vous n'est capable de recul, le contexte n'est pas directement transposable, mais tu fais probablement partie de ces 80%, mme si tu te penses dou de raisonnement et de libre-arbitre. Tu obis... docilement

----------


## fredoche

> Fallait oser celle la 
> 
> 1 an juste aprs le pic de COVID qui a mis la plante a genoux... 
> le printemps 2020 serait donc plus mchant que le printemps 2021


une petite partie du monde occidental

C'est vous qui tes  genoux devant vos maitres

----------


## David_g

> Apparemment le nombre de morts a commenc  diminuer avant que les restrictions se durcissent, mais aprs c'est vrai qu'il y a un dcalage entre le moment ou un obse diabtique se fait infecter et le moment o il ressent des symptmes (quand y'en a).


Jour
Est ce qu'il serait possible que tu arrtes cette stigmatisation des malades comme obse diabtique comme si c'tait en plus une tare d'avoir ces pathologies ?
On a bien compris depuis dj moult de tes posts, que ce n'est qu'un petit virus et qu'il suffit de manger des tomates le midi et de faire un footing.

----------


## David_g

> la ou a membte plus, c'est que je pense que nos mthodes de vaccination ne sont pas efficaces.
> On voyait une photo d'un centre de vaccin aux USA. Un hall d'expo avec des chaises tous les 3 mtres et un personnel soignant qui bosse a la chaine.
> 
> a c'est efficace, bien plus que de faire dplacer les gens chez leur mdecin. On gagne en interaction(30s contre 15 minutes), en stockage des doses, en limitations des pertes, et mme en monte en comptence des personnels.
> J'allais dire que ca suppose d'avoir des vaccins en abondance, mais ce n'est mme pas vrai. Ce systme limitant drastiquement les pertes(le fond de flacon pas fini le soir...)


c'est le point noir de toute faon. Toute la stratgie politique de Macron l reposent sur le fait d'une monte en charge de la vaccination qui n'a pas lieu.
Et malheureusement il y a un passif vacinnodrme en France et les gens n'ont pas confiance dans ce type de chose. 

Aprs le problme majeur reste l'approvisionnement en vaccin de toute faon et l le gouvernement est mauvais (il n'y a qu' voir l'idiotie de ce qui s'est pass avec les pharmacies).


PS : dsol du double post, j'ai ragi en chaud en lisant le post de Ryu (avant de lire celui de Pierre).

----------


## Ryu2000

> le printemps 2020 serait donc plus mchant que le printemps 2021


Les variants qui circulent en ce moment sont peut-tre plus violent que les variants qui circulaient il y a un an.
Il y aura peut-tre plus de morts en 2021 qu'en 2020, mais bon a fera toujours moins de morts que les cancers, ou les maladies du cur.

Quand on regarde les courbes de morts de 2020 dans diffrents pays on voit souvent le nombre de morts baisser pendant le mois de Mai, mme dans les pays sans restrictions.




> Je suis subjugu par  cette soumission  l'autorit.


Ils doivent probablement penser que sans restrictions le nombre de morts serait nettement suprieur.




> il suffit de manger des tomates le midi et de faire un footing.


Bof, ce n'est pas la saison des tomates et la course  pied est beaucoup trop traumatisante pour les jambes.
Mais c'est vrai que ce serait bien de manger moins de nourriture industrielle et de pratiquer plus de sport.
Il y a de plus en plus d'tudes qui trouvent un lien entre la consommation de plat prpar et d'aliments ultra-transforms et le dveloppement d'un cancer.
Mal manger a peut rendre obse et tre obse peut rendre diabtique.




> Est ce qu'il serait possible que tu arrtes cette stigmatisation des malades comme obse diabtique comme si c'tait en plus une tare d'avoir ces pathologies ?


C'est pour bien rappeler que l'obsit est une maladie grave. T'as beaucoup plus de chance de mourir du SARS-CoV-2 si t'es obse.
Les obses doivent tre prioritaire pour se faire vacciner.

L'OBSIT, UN FACTEUR DE RISQUE INDPENDANT DE FORMES GRAVES ET DE DCS DUS AU SARS-COV-2



> Les donnes accumules depuis plusieurs mois ont permis de confirmer limpact dltre de lobsit sur lvolution de la COVID-19 avec, notamment, un risque accru de recours  la ventilation mcanique et de dcs, en particulier chez les personnes de moins de 50 ans. Ce surrisque ne dcoulerait pas des pathologies mtaboliques associes. Les personnes en situation dobsit constituent donc un public prioritaire des messages de prvention et de la vaccination.

----------


## tanaka59

Bonjour, 




> la ou a membte plus, c'est que je pense que nos mthodes de vaccination ne sont pas efficaces.
> On voyait une photo d'un centre de vaccin aux USA. Un hall d'expo avec des chaises tous les 3 mtres et un personnel soignant qui bosse a la chaine.
> 
> a c'est efficace, bien plus que de faire dplacer les gens chez leur mdecin. On gagne en interaction(30s contre 15 minutes), en stockage des doses, en limitations des pertes, et mme en monte en comptence des personnels.
> J'allais dire que ca suppose d'avoir des vaccins en abondance, mais ce n'est mme pas vrai. Ce systme limitant drastiquement les pertes(le fond de flacon pas fini le soir...)


C'est compliqu d'utiliser des parkings des centres de loisirs autres infras fermes ? Genre un stade avec un parking de 2500 places > mise en place d'un vaccinodrive ... 

On pourrait aussi pousser le vice > utiliser les pistes d'aroports, des autoroutes ... On aligne en rang doignon puis on vaccine  tour de bras. 

Un de "d'ordre militaire" serait efficace.

----------


## pmithrandir

> Non on ne doit pas
> 
> Et encore moins sans dbat
> 
> Pardon pour ce qui suit : tu fais partie du btail. On allonge un peu ta corde, tu es content
> 
> Tout le reste c'est de la grosse branlette sanitaire. 
> Les vaccins y compris.
> 
> ...



la question est... c'est quoi l'alternative.
Oui, plus de discussion devant le parlement me plairait... mais on a dj un train de retard, donc bon...

Et pour la mise a larrt, ca n'a pas concern que les dmocratie occidentales. Tu sais que je bosses dans l'arien, et on voit bien que c'est massif au quotidien, et que les perspectives sont mauvaises partout.
Dans tous les pays, l'impact conomique est fort et ca licencie a tour de bras depuis un an.

Les pays ayant ni le danger tat les plus impacts(brsil, etc...)

y a que l'afrique qui s'en sort vraiment bien. (a mon avis, ca cache soit une immunit plus forte, soit un niveau de statistiques trop bas pour pouvoir mesurer)

----------


## virginieh

> Bonjour, 
> 
> 
> 
> C'est compliqu d'utiliser des parkings des centres de loisirs autres infras fermes ? Genre un stade avec un parking de 2500 places > mise en place d'un vaccinodrive ... 
> 
> On pourrait aussi pousser le vice > utiliser les pistes d'aroports, des autoroutes ... On aligne en rang doignon puis on vaccine  tour de bras. 
> 
> Un de "d'ordre militaire" serait efficace.


Pour le H1N1, j'avais reu une convocation pour moi et mes filles, trs vite, je devais juste prvenir si je pouvais pas me dgager  la date prvue (ou si je refusais le vaccin).
On s'est rendus dans un gymnase d'une petite ville a cot (ou une salle des ftes). Et on a t vaccines. 

Je comprends toujours pas pourquoi on ne peux pas refaire exactement la mme chose quelques annes plus tard.
Mais la pense du gouvernement actuelle, est trop subtile pour nous l'expliquer.

----------


## Ryu2000

Covid-19 : 35 grands centres de vaccination dploys par l'arme et les pompiers



> Pour pouvoir tre capables d'utiliser toutes les doses qui seront livres  la France " partir du mois d'avril", l'arme et les pompiers vont dployer "au moins 35" vaccinodromes, annonce le ministre de la Sant Olivier Vran.

----------


## fredoche

> la question est... c'est quoi l'alternative.
> Oui, plus de discussion devant le parlement me plairait... mais on a dj un train de retard, donc bon...
> 
> Et pour la mise a larrt, ca n'a pas concern que les dmocratie occidentales. Tu sais que je bosses dans l'arien, et on voit bien que c'est massif au quotidien, et que les perspectives sont mauvaises partout.
> Dans tous les pays, l'impact conomique est fort et ca licencie a tour de bras depuis un an.
> 
> Les pays ayant ni le danger tat les plus impacts(brsil, etc...)
> 
> y a que l'afrique qui s'en sort vraiment bien. (a mon avis, ca cache soit une immunit plus forte, soit un niveau de statistiques trop bas pour pouvoir mesurer)


Non la question est : en quoi ce qui se fait maintenant a prouv une quelconque efficacit ? en quoi ?
Confinement, couvre-feux, on fait a depuis Octobre 2020 : 5 mois on en rajoute une couche comme si c'tait la seule faon de soigner les gens.

Vous tes aveugles ou quoi ? On a supprim combien de lits pendant l't en IDF ? Combien de lits de ra ? A madrid pendant que Macron nous joue la srnade, ils construisent un hopital spcial covid en quelques mois. https://www.lefigaro.fr/internationa...id-19-20210208

Nous on supprime des lits. 

Dsormais tout le monde sait que la ranimation prive n'est pas utilise, ni les soins intensifs. Dj en mars dernier c'tait comme a

On fait du SHOW : du bullshit spcial camra et vous tes bahis devant les images. On envoie des malades COVID partout en France,  grands coups de TGV, comme s'il fallait rpandre le mal plutt que de le contenir  l'IDF. Mais enfin est-ce qu'il y a plus dbile que a ?

Tu vois o ils sont tes trains de retard ?

Vu pas plus tard que tout  l'heure :



Un an de huis-clos... c'est normal ?



a c'est sans parler des traitements : On se fout bien de la gueule de Raoult, mais bon. Le doliprane ne soigne rien, et la vaccination n'avance pas 






> la question est... c'est quoi l'alternative.


La question est "c'est quand que vous recommencez  faire marcher votre caboche ?"

----------


## fredoche

> Pour le H1N1, j'avais reu une convocation pour moi et mes filles, trs vite, je devais juste prvenir si je pouvais pas me dgager  la date prvue (ou si je refusais le vaccin).
> On s'est rendus dans un gymnase d'une petite ville a cot (ou une salle des ftes). Et on a t vaccines. 
> 
> Je comprends toujours pas pourquoi on ne peux pas refaire exactement la mme chose quelques annes plus tard.
> Mais la pense du gouvernement actuelle, est trop subtile pour nous l'expliquer.


Mon pre, 76 ans cette anne a chop un rendez-vous un matin par hasard. 2 heures aprs il n'y avait plus rien. Leurs amis de 83 et 81 ans, avec la dame qui vient de se faire oprer d'un cancer du rein, donc ablation, est bonne  tenter sa chance tous les jours
Encore heureux ils maitrisent internet, donc doctolib
Ma mre, 74 ans, peut aller se faire voir

D'autres amis n'ont que le tlphone, des semaines en rappel automatique, sans rien obtenir,  vivre dans une angoisse de dingues

C'est a la startup nation Macron

Et une France dadministrations, d'narques et de premiers de la classe, mais une France o l'administration ne veut pas voir ni entendre ses administrs. Ils n'existent pas, on les ignore. En Suisse, en Belgique, tu peux appeler n'importe quelle socit, n'importe quel service public ou priv, tu as des gens qui te rpondent. 

En France au mieux des robots

----------


## fredoche

Cela vient d'tre remis en ligne par les censeurs du conglomrat plantaire Alphabet :

*Christophe Alvque : Les chiffres on leur fait dire ce qu'on veut.*

----------


## tanaka59

Bonjour, 




> Covid-19 : 35 grands centres de vaccination dploys par l'arme et les pompiers


A quand l'utilisation du Grand Stade Lille ? On peut fermer le toit ... en plus !




> Mon pre, 76 ans cette anne a chop un rendez-vous un matin par hasard. 2 heures aprs il n'y avait plus rien. Leurs amis de 83 et 81 ans, avec la dame qui vient de se faire oprer d'un cancer du rein, donc ablation, est bonne  tenter sa chance tous les jours
> Encore heureux ils maitrisent internet, donc doctolib
> Ma mre, 74 ans, peut aller se faire voir
> 
> D'autres amis n'ont que le tlphone, des semaines en rappel automatique, sans rien obtenir,  vivre dans une angoisse de dingues
> 
> C'est a la startup nation Macron
> 
> Et une France dadministrations, d'narques et de premiers de la classe, mais une France o l'administration ne veut pas voir ni entendre ses administrs. Ils n'existent pas, on les ignore. En Suisse, en Belgique, tu peux appeler n'importe quelle socit, n'importe quel service public ou priv, tu as des gens qui te rpondent. 
> ...


La France se complait a avoir un pays avec une administration au service de l'tat et non au service du citoyen. La "bureaucratie" ...

----------


## MABROUKI

> Bonjour, 
> 
> 
> 
> C'est compliqu d'utiliser des parkings des centres de loisirs autres infras fermes ? Genre un stade avec un parking de 2500 places > mise en place d'un vaccinodrive ... 
> 
> On pourrait aussi pousser le vice > utiliser les pistes d'aroports, des autoroutes ... On aligne en rang doignon puis on vaccine  tour de bras. 
> 
> Un de "d'ordre militaire" serait efficace.


Pour  vacciner  beaucoup  de monde rapidement  les stades  sont idaux ,surtout s'il fait beau temps .les gens font 4 ou 5 files  DEBOUT .
Les personnels de  chaque file  (3  4 personnes) sont DEBOUT ,une seringue jetable remplie prt  dgainer devant une grande table et de grandes boites remplies de flacon de vaccin .
Les patients dnudent le bras bien  l'avance , se font piquer et ont droit un  quart ou une demi-heure d'observation  sur les gradins.
Si les gens en observation  ont des vertiges ou des tourdissements (ca arrive aux allergiques), 2 grands gaillards mdecins (genre militaire) avec de grandes paluches accourent , leur donne des baffles bien tournes pour les remettre d'aplomb .
Pendant ce temps les chaines  de vaccination  continuent leur boulot et " qui le tour s.v.p"
Au  stade  du Paris Saint Germain ou au Vlodrome de Marseille  on pourrait aisment  vacciner  100 milles personnes /jour.
Cette mthode  n'est pas amricaine, mais militaire ou chez moi on vaccine en 2 heures un bataillon de 400 hommes et elle pourrait etre appliqu  monsieur  "civil toujours  problme" .
Le  nombre de choses  que peuvent  supporter les humains quand on les contraint  une certaine discipline  est pratiquement illimit.

----------


## fredoche

Ce n'est pas possible, a n'a pas t suggr par -dans l'ordre:
- Jupiter himself
- le cabinet Mac Kinsey
- Tous les hauts-fonctionnaires du grand corps d'tat issus de l'ENA -Normale SuP -Centrale - Polytechnique - HEC
- Le grand conseil scientifique et ses 30 ou 80 membres tris sur le volet
- La Haute Autorit de Sant
- L'Agence Nationale de Sant
- Le Monsieur Vaccin du Gouvernement
- L'institut Pasteur
- L'inserm
- Big Pharma
- Olivier Veran
- etc.

En fait personne n'y a pens  ::(: 

D'ailleurs qu'est ce que a rapporte ?

D'ailleurs existe-t-il une alternative ? ou plusieurs ? car la question se pose parait-il... pas souvent en haut lieu il est vrai  ::(:

----------


## tanaka59

Bonsoir, 




> Pour  vacciner  beaucoup  de monde rapidement  les stades  sont idaux ,surtout s'il fait beau temps .les gens font 4 ou 5 files  DEBOUT .
> Les personnels de  chaque file  (3  4 personnes) sont DEBOUT ,une seringue jetable remplie prt  dgainer devant une grande table et de grandes boites remplies de flacon de vaccin .
> Les patients dnudent le bras bien  l'avance , se font piquer et ont droit un  quart ou une demi-heure d'observation  sur les gradins.
> Si les gens en observation  ont des vertiges ou des tourdissements (ca arrive aux allergiques), 2 grands gaillards mdecins (genre militaire) avec de grandes paluches accourent , leur donne des baffles bien tournes pour les remettre d'aplomb .
> Pendant ce temps les chaines  de vaccination  continuent leur boulot et " qui le tour s.v.p"
> Au  stade  du Paris Saint Germain ou au Vlodrome de Marseille  on pourrait aisment  vacciner  100 milles personnes /jour.
> Cette mthode  n'est pas amricaine, mais militaire ou chez moi on vaccine en 2 heures un bataillon de 400 hommes et elle pourrait etre appliqu  monsieur  "civil toujours  problme" .
> Le  nombre de choses  que peuvent  supporter les humains quand on les contraint  une certaine discipline  est pratiquement illimit.


En dehors de l'aspect "caricatural" de ton propos , je suis entirement d'accord sur une organisation "militaire" . Ce qui manque c'est le bon sens et la bonne volont.

Quid aussi des auto injections  la faon "adrnaline" ? 

Si pour des questions de "rapidit" et defficacit , je peux me faire une auto injection je suis preneur !

----------


## Gunny

Toutes les solutions sont dj l, la majorit des pays sont dj en train, ou ont fini, de raffecter des btiments en centres de vaccination. Il n'y a littralement rien  inventer. Mais le gouvernement franais est atteint d'une forme grave du syndrome de not-invented-here

----------


## pmithrandir

Fredoche, j'ai bien aim ta vido.

Je ne parlerai pas des ouvertures de lits, qui relve pour moi de la connerie de nos votants depuis 2 dcennies qui continue a voter pour moins d'impots et plus d'individualisation... donc qui tue forcement tous les services publics.(pour le coup, on a ce qu'on mrite quand pas un parti ne sort du triptyque inscurit, xnophobie et conomie d'argent)

De la mme manire, blamer lEurope ou la droite a toujours gagn sur une lection vastement proportionnelle... ne laisse aucune place a des politiques de partage et d'entraide et me parait schizophrne.


On parle la de direction massive, l'inflexion sur des annes... qui s'enracinent de plus en plus. 


Maintenant, d'un cot, je suis d'accord pour dire que oui, nous pourrions laisser les vieux mourir. Aprs tout, c'est dans la nature des choses que les vieux meurrent et les jeunes survivent.
Cela me pose 2 soucis : 
 - Ils ne vont pas mourir sans occuper des lits d'hopitaux, et donc sans prendre la place des jeunes qui continueraient leur vie normalement... donc on aurait une mdecine de guerre base sur l'age. Ca pose de terrible cas de conscience, on l'a vu en Italie. La covid tuerai en 3 jours, ca serait plus simple dans un sens, mais la c'est des semaines de ranimation avant de mourir.
 - Plus un virus circule librement, plus il mute. Environ toute les 10 000 reproduction, un mutant apparait. Comme toutes les consquences du COVID semble encore inconnue(quid des personnes , mme jeunes, qui semble toujours ressentir des effets des mois aprs ?) on prend le risque de contaminer massivement la population avec un virus mal connu. (est ce mieux de donner un vaccin, je ne sais pas)... Mais aussi, on prend, et surtout, le risque de voir un variant plus agressif qui toucherait les plus jeunes. Qu'un viex de 80 ans meurt, ca ne me gne pas trop. Si les enfants commenaient  dcder face  l'introduction d'un variant agressif , la panique serait gnrale. (descolarisation, repli sur soit des gens, dmnagement  la campagne, arret du travail en prsentiel des parents, etc...)

Et la, ce variant hypothtique, lui il me faire bien plus peur. 

Donc partant de cette hypothse, je me demande ce qui est le plus important pour moi... sortir me balader toute l'anne, ou la situation actuelle... ou je vis a 90% normalement. 

Les impacts actuels sur ma vie c'est : 
 - le masque dehors (plutot negatif)
 - le tltravail a 100% (plutot positif)
 - ne pas pouvoir bricoler dans ma maison et donc ne pas pouvoir l'habiter vite (trs ngatif)
 - Pouvoir aider ma femme a m'occuper des enfants (plutot positif)

la balance est pas top en ce moment parce que je viens d'acheter cette maison avce plus de travaux que prvu... et que le chmage partiel s'est arret plus vite que je ne l'avais escompt.
Mais a par ca, je vis plutot pas mal.

Donc pourquoi je devrai prendre un risque ou en faire prendre un a mes enfants(dont l'un aurait je pense un classement pas prioritaire / comorbidit du fait de son handicap)

----------


## Ryu2000

> Je ne parlerai pas des ouvertures de lits, qui relve pour moi de la connerie de nos votants depuis 2 dcennies qui continue a voter pour moins d'impots et plus d'individualisation... donc qui tue forcement tous les services publics.


J'ai peut-tre loup le truc, mais je n'ai pas entendu l'UMP, le PS, ou LREM dire qu'ils allaient continuer la destruction des services publics.
Dans leur promesse de campagne je n'ai pas vu d'histoire de baisser le budget des hpitaux publics.
Et les impts n'ont pas baiss, ils ont juste t dplacs.

Bref, le premier a trouv un slogan et il en est trs content :
"Dedans avec les miens, dehors en citoyen" : le nouveau slogan du gouvernement face au Covid



> https://twitter.com/JeanCASTEX/statu...03915252350978


a me rappelle un jeu de mot de Franois Prusse : "j'ai trouv un slogan sous la douche ce matin, c'est un slogan de toilette".

----------


## halaster08

> J'ai peut-tre loup le truc, mais je n'ai pas entendu l'UMP, le PS, ou LREM dire qu'ils allaient continuer la destruction des services publics.
> Dans leur promesse de campagne je n'ai pas vu d'histoire de baisser le budget des hpitaux publics.


Quand les diffrents candidats se battent pour savoir lequel baissera le plus le nombre de fonctionnaire (sauf dans la police) o crois-tu qu'il vont les enlever ?
Quand les diffrents candidats se battent pour savoir lequel baissera le plus les dpenses publiques o crois-tu qu'il vont couper le budget ?

----------


## tanaka59

Bonjour, 




> Donc partant de cette hypothse, je me demande ce qui est le plus important pour moi... sortir me balader toute l'anne, ou la situation actuelle... ou je vis a 90% normalement. 
> 
> Les impacts actuels sur ma vie c'est : 
>  - le masque dehors (plutot negatif)


Le maque dehors est une barrire dans un contexte ou il y a de l'affluence extrieur (problmatique de distanciation) . A mon sens c'est un faux problme . Le masque dehors est tout le temps = ds qu'on a un interlocuteur ou une foule  ct de soi. Cela reviendrait a verbaliser le pkin seul en pleine cambrousse dans le Larzac qui promne son chien ... 




> - le tltravail a 100% (plutot positif)


100% , je suis plutt pour du 80 % . Ou alors 100% vraiment ponctuellement genre 3  4 semaines de suites maxi.




> - ne pas pouvoir bricoler dans ma maison et donc ne pas pouvoir l'habiter vite (trs ngatif)


Effectivement trs ngatif, a part l'aspect "gne" sur le moment faute de magasin ouvert pour acheter le matos ou d'artisan dispo. Tu en oublies un .J'ajouterai le risque de "sinistre". Un chantier qui n'avance pas est un chantier soumis aux alas (vol de matriaux, dgradations suite  un vandalisme, intempries, risque de squatte ... ) . 

Tu as potentiellement un chantier de toiture ou mural en cours . Quid si demain suite  un arrt forc du dois sortir 10 k ou 50 k de plus  cause d'un sinistre car un mur ou le toit ne peut pas tre fini ? Les as tu ? As tu calcul l'impact financier  moyen ou long terme ?

Ces 10k  50k taient peut tre budgtis  autre chose ... Acheter une voiture , financer des tudes, acheter du matriel spcifique pour ta maison , d'autres travaux ...




> la balance est pas top en ce moment parce que je viens d'acheter cette maison avce plus de travaux que prvu... et que le chmage partiel s'est arret plus vite que je ne l'avais escompt.
> Mais a par ca, je vis plutot pas mal.


Avec la crise actuelle , une problmatique somme toute banale comme l'arrt de construction d'une maison, l'arrt de visite immobilire, ou un problme administratif peut vitre prendre des proportions monstrueuses .  

Tu le vis "pas trop mal sur l'instant" , qu'en sera t il dans quelques mois ou annes ? Un chantier qui s'enlise + une baisse de revenu n'est jamais "bon signe". As tu calcul combien de temps tu pourras tenir ainsi ?

Le fonctionnement de la socit a t impact  tous les tages, dans son ensemble > donc dsorganis. Tt ou tard il y aura des ractions en chaine dans le fonctionnement . Car on l'oublie galement, "l'attente" est aussi un facteur qui peut avoir un impact.




> - Pouvoir aider ma femme a m'occuper des enfants (plutot positif)


100% d'accord l'aspect "en famille" .

----------


## pmithrandir

> J'ai peut-tre loup le truc, mais je n'ai pas entendu l'UMP, le PS, ou LREM dire qu'ils allaient continuer la destruction des services publics.
> Dans leur promesse de campagne je n'ai pas vu d'histoire de baisser le budget des hpitaux publics.


Tu voudrais peut etre qu'ils te disent en plus qu'ils vont piquer dans la caisse, nous prendre pour des cons et donner des postes a leurs copains ?

Il faut juste lire le programme et utiliser son cerveau.

Petit manuel de traduction : 
 - Baisse des impts : baisses des recettes de l'tat, donc baisse de la redistribution. Augmentation de l'individualisme puisque les plus pauvres reoivent moins.
 - Baisses des cotisations sociales : baisse des revenus de la scurit sociale, qu'il va falloir compenser... encore une fois, ce n'est plus le travail qui paye les hpitaux, donc c'est personne, donc les hpitaux ferment.
 - Heure supplmentaires dfiscalises : on se dbrouille pour que 12% des heures ne soient plus soumises  la redistribution de richesse. Toutes ces heures ne payeront aucun hpital, aucune retraite, aucune route. Au passage, mme si seulement la moit avait t transforme en emplois, ces dernier auraient eux t fiscaliss et aurait contribuer  rendre des familles plus indpendantes(donc moins d'aide  verser), mais galement   payer ces routes, hpitaux, service publics, ...
 - Concession : Mthode qui consiste  renoncer aux revenus de demain contre de l'argent aujourd'hui. En bref, appauvrir nos enfants pour nous enrichir. A diffrencier de location qui implique des revenus constants dans le temps, donc une redistribution plus quitable envers les gnrations futures.
 - Ouverture sur le monde : mthode qui consiste a entendre la zone de concurrence entre salaris. Sur une chelle maitrise avec des rgles communes, c'est plutot positif parce que c'est contrebalancer par des changes accrus. Avec des partenaires qui n'ont pas les mmes rgles, c'est juste une manire de faire baisser les prix aujourd'hui, pour payer demain des aides aux gens rendus sans emplois.
 - Augmentation du pouvoir d'achat : on augmentera pas les salaires... non, on encouragera une diminution des prix, en utilisant tous les moyens possible : baisse des couts des entreprises, ouverture sur le monde, baisse de la qualit, etc... le tout avec les couts cachs suivants : pollution, dlocalisation, baisse de revenus de l'tat.
 - Mutuelle obligatoire : rente pour assurances prives en dplacent une partie des fonds ddis  l'hopital public vers des structures prives. Le caractre obligatoire leur donnant en sus la possibilit de brader leur service client captif.

Il faut que je continue ?

Par opposition, les mots suivants sont plutt vertueux pour la population : 
 - impts : argent redistribu a ceux qui en ont besoin.
 - Normes : Rgles qui vite la concurrence dloyale et qui promeuve les produits de qualit
 - protection des frontires commerciales : systme qui permet de donner un temps d'adaptation a nos entreprises pour qu'elles s'adaptent a des changements non prvu.
 - prix stables voir lgre inflation : juste rmunration des acteurs, produits qui peuvent tre de qualit.
 - cotisations sociales : paiement des retraites et des hopitaux.


Bref, tout ce qu'on nous a fait dtster sous pretexte que ca nous coutait de l'argent... en omtant de dire que derrire ca nous en rapportait aussi.

----------


## foetus

> Mais le gouvernement franais est atteint d'une forme grave du syndrome de not-invented-here


Non, il va le faire  ::whistle::  ... mais + tard, comme les masques, les tests, la vaccination, la fermeture des frontires (en janvier), les auto-tests, le vaccin franais.

Coronavirus en Seine-Saint-Denis : Le Stade de France va accueillir un  vaccinodrome  dbut avril, source 20 minutes


Par contre, pour la prolongation de l'tat d'urgence sanitaire, la rforme des retraites, la loi de scurit globale police, ces dossiers et d'autres ont t fait  ::roll:: 
Sans parler de l'action de E. Macron pour l'Europe - l'accord de 750 milliards pour relancer l'Europe, l'achat des vaccins, ... et srement le blocage du vaccin russe

----------


## Ryu2000

> le vaccin franais.


Il n'y aucune garantie. Tu peux injecter l'argent que tu veux, tu ne vas pas forcment russir  dvelopper un vaccin fiable  la fin.




> srement le blocage du vaccin russe


Je ne sais pas ce que fait l'UE, mais apparemment la Hongrie et l'Allemagne vont signer des accords avec la Russie.




> Tu voudrais peut etre qu'ils te disent en plus qu'ils vont piquer dans la caisse, nous prendre pour des cons et donner des postes a leurs copains ?


Bon  la limite en y repensant c'est vrai que a parlait de baisser les dpenses et de virer des fonctionnaires. (c'tait dans les grandes orientations de l'UE de toute faon)
"150.000 fonctionnaires en moins sous Sarkozy, 60.000 en plus sous Hollande"



> Ces chiffres sont en fait surtout des effets dannonce. Dailleurs si lon prend la fonction publique dans son ensemble (hospitalire, territoriale et dEtat), ce sont 300.000 postes supplmentaires crs sous Nicolas Sarkozy. Et en deux ans de mandat de Franois Hollande, on compte dj 63.000 fonctionnaires de plus selon lINSEE. Des hausses dues essentiellement  laccroissement des emplois dans la fonction territoriale.


Le problme c'est que le terme "fonctionnaire" englobe beaucoup de mtiers diffrents.

Il y a un article intressant sur l'hpital public :
Comment et pourquoi lhpital public franais est-il en train dtre dtruit ? Dossier tabli par Hippocrate et la commission Sant de lUPR. (24/03/2020)

L'article cite cet article par exemple :
Qui est Franois Salachas, ce mdecin de la Piti-Salptrire qui a dfi Emmanuel Macron ? (28/02/2020)



> Ce jour-l Emmanuel Macron est en visite  l'hpital de la Piti-Salptrire en compagnie du ministre de la sant Olivier Vran. Il vient saluer le personnel mdical en contact avec des malades du coronavirus. C'est durant ce temps de rencontre que Franois Salachas a interpell Emmanuel Macron. Le corps soignant, dans son ensemble,  fait tous les efforts ncessaires. Nous sommes  bout lui lance-t-il d'un ton ferme et calme. Ce  quoi le chef de l'tat a vainement essay de rpondre, aussitt coup par le neurologue qui, non sans une once d'arrogance lui a rtorqu : On a besoin d'un choc. Il parat que vous aimez bien les chocs, donc on a besoin d'un choc d'attractivit [...] *il faut absolument refinancer en urgence l'hpital public*.

----------


## fredoche

> Fredoche, j'ai bien aim ta vido.
> 
> Je ne parlerai pas des ouvertures de lits, qui relve pour moi de la connerie de nos votants depuis 2 dcennies qui continue a voter pour moins d'impots et plus d'individualisation... donc qui tue forcement tous les services publics.(pour le coup, on a ce qu'on mrite quand pas un parti ne sort du triptyque inscurit, xnophobie et conomie d'argent)
> 
> De la mme manire, blamer lEurope ou la droite a toujours gagn sur une lection vastement proportionnelle... ne laisse aucune place a des politiques de partage et d'entraide et me parait schizophrne.
> 
> 
> On parle la de direction massive, l'inflexion sur des annes... qui s'enracinent de plus en plus. 
> 
> ...


Tu noteras que personne ne te demande de prendre de risques 
Dans un monde civilis  l'ancienne et avec l'ducation qui m'tait donne  l'poque o je fus lev, on prenait ses responssabilits tout en tenant compte de son "prochain" ou de ses concitoyens

M'en fous du rsultat de 20 ou 40 ans de politique de merde, on dirait que tout le monde dcouvre a aujourd'hui, ce n'est pas mon cas. Et franchement, il ne me faudra pas un an pour trouver tout le pognon ncessaire pour remettre ce putain de pays sur les rails et avec des trains qui circulent dessus.  
En un an on a rien fait pour changer a et on enferme tout le monde ou 16 millions de personnes selon l'poque, pour la 3e fois, parce qu'on est pas capable de crer 1000 lits de ranimation qui de toute faon existent par ailleurs dans le priv

Combien a coute en milliards d' un lit de ra, combien ?

Lhpital de Madrid dot de mille lits a cout 100 millions d'

Quand au reste de ton nonc, si on acceptait de revenir un peu sur notre orgueil et notre arrogance dmesure de franais pour admettre qu'il y a une chie de traitements qui existent et qui peuvent peu ou prou en limitant la maladie limiter sa propagation, on ferait un grand pas.
Pour ce qui est des jeunes, dans la mesure o aujourd'hui (et je te parle pas des risques hypothtiques de demain avec ces variants inconnus pour lesquels tu pisses dans ton froc par avance en projetant un Ebola compltement imaginaire) ils ne sont pas affects par la maladie, c'est notre meilleure chance de crer un tampon collectif, un rservoir d'immunit collective, en cela bien meilleur et bien moins cher que les vaccins qui vont bien engraisser quelques actionnaires et la plupart de nos politiques, y compris Jupiter himself puisque ces gens sont cessibles  vil prix.

Maintenant tu es comme la plupart des franais dsormais compltement obnubils par la peur, et ton raisonnement ne tient plus qu' a, "on prend le risque". 
Quand est-ce qu'on prend le risque de soigner les gens ?

T'es pas chef de projet des fois ? T'as pas appris  grer les risques ?

----------


## ONTAYG

Salut,

Il est sr et certains que l'on manque de lit, personne ne peut le nier.

Cependant, il ne serait pas prfrable d'viter que les gens tombent malade (confinement, etc..) plutt que d'aller  l'hpital ?
Mme si beaucoup gurissent, il y en a quelques uns qui ont des squelles.

ONTAYG

----------


## foetus

> Cependant, il ne serait pas prfrable d'viter que les gens tombent malade (confinement, etc..) plutt que d'aller  l'hpital ?


Les gens peuvent tomber malade  ::mrgreen:: 
Le problme c'est que les mdecins gnralistes sont carts et ne servent qu' donner du paractamol  ::aie:: 

Il me semble que c'tait en mars-avril 2020 qu'il y avait eu 1 demande pour que les gens n'aillent plus  l'hopital "directement". Mais c'est logique, s'ils tombent malade, ils n'ont aucun autre moyen.
D'ailleurs certains mdecins s'interrogeaient sur le nombre de personnes tombant malade et restant chez eux  cause de cela (et aussi ayant peur d'aller  l'hopital et chopper le COVID) et celles qui en sont mortes  ::roll::

----------


## fredoche

> Salut,
> 
> Il est sr et certains que l'on manque de lit, personne ne peut le nier.
> 
> Cependant, il ne serait pas prfrable d'viter que les gens tombent malade (confinement, etc..) plutt que d'aller  l'hpital ?
> Mme si beaucoup gurissent, il y en a quelques uns qui ont des squelles.
> 
> ONTAYG


Dans un monde idal, il n'y aurait aucune maladie et donc aucun hpital.
Dans un systme de sant classique, lhpital hors cas d'urgence et accidents, est une solution de fin de parcours de sant, aprs prventions diverses, hygines de vie, passage chez le mdecin et prise en charge par des soins de tous types, des traitements

Pour ce qui est de la politique actuelle, on a "tu restes chez toi jusqu' ce que tu touffes. Quand tu touffes, on thospitalise"
Entre les 2 aucun soin, et mme  la fin aucun soin, sinon un intubage

Effectivement avec des soins, des traitements, on viterait probablement les squelles du covid-long. 
Mais la propagande gouvernementale finance et soutenue par les lobbies big-pharma veut qu'il n'existe aucun traitement  moins de quelques milliards d' et il est important de laisser le champ libre pour le march des vaccins. 
Quels sont ces quelques centaines de milliers de personnes qui souffriront dans leurs chairs et couteront des centaines de millions d' pendant plusieurs annes  la scurit sociale au regard de tous les bnfices que peuvent engranger certains ?

C'est pourquoi la bataille fait rage. Il est important de discrditer jusqu'au possible toute voix dissonante qui porterait l'ide de traitements  bas couts, efficaces ds les premiers jours, disponibles

----------


## pmithrandir

Fredoche, je veux bien qu'on sasseye sur 20 ou 40 ans de politique pourrie... mais pour cela il faudrait encore que els gens croient a nouveau dans le collectif et dans la ncessait de payer des taxes en gnral pour faire fonctionne le pays.
Tant que les votes n'iront pas en ce sens, on ira toujours plus vers de l'individualisation.

Donc a mon niveau, je fais la seule chose qui peut nous amener dans cette direction, je vote a gauche quand je peux pour les lections lgislatives et prsidentielles. Mais derrire, je vis dans le pays dans l'tat ou il est. Je fais parti des "gagnants" de ce systme, donc je vis avec et si je plain ceux qui vote contre leurs intret, je ne vais pas faire la rvolution pour leur donner contre leur gr ce dont ils ont besoin.

Et oui, la stratgie que tu dfend peut paraitre valable. 
Enfermer les vieux, et laisser les jeunes sortir au maximum pour saturer les hpitaux de jeunes, mais qui reprsente une part plus importante de la population.
Cela pose le soucis de lhermticit des classes d'age, de dfinition de la limite, d'acceptation de cette limite par des vieux qu se croie toujours plus jeunes qu'ils ne le sont.
Cela pose aussi le problme des mutations, si on applique ta stratgie a l'Europe, on a 300 millions de contamins, soit 30 000 variants environ. Si seulement 1 % de ceux ci est dangereux, on est dj a 300 variants dangeureux.

justement, je suis habitu a gr du risque... et la je ne suis pas sur que la balance soit en faveur de cette solution.

----------


## fredoche

> Et oui, la stratgie que tu dfend peut paraitre valable. 
> Enfermer les vieux, et laisser les jeunes sortir au maximum pour saturer les hpitaux de jeunes, mais qui reprsente une part plus importante de la population.
> Cela pose le soucis de lhermticit des classes d'age, de dfinition de la limite, d'acceptation de cette limite par des vieux qu se croie toujours plus jeunes qu'ils ne le sont.
> Cela pose aussi le problme des mutations, si on applique ta stratgie a l'Europe, on a 300 millions de contamins, soit 30 000 variants environ. Si seulement 1 % de ceux ci est dangereux, on est dj a 300 variants dangeureux.
> 
> justement, je suis habitu a gr du risque... et la je ne suis pas sur que la balance soit en faveur de cette solution.


je ne dfends pas cette stratgie l
je refuse la culpabilisation comme l'infantilisation et tu peux me reconnaitre cette constance depuis un an.

Tu raisonnes sur des risques qui sont hypothtiques puisque le constat aprs un an c'est que ce sont des personnes trs ges qui finissent  lhpital. 
Le constat doit aussi prendre en compte qu'aucun traitement n'est donn, jeune ou vieux.

Toi tu t'obstines  raisonner comme s'il n'y avait aucune alternative  la situation actuelle qui est le rsultat du choix de nier ces alternatives

----------


## halaster08

> Effectivement avec des soins, des traitements, on viterait probablement les squelles du covid-long. 
> Mais la propagande gouvernementale finance et soutenue par les lobbies big-pharma veut qu'il n'existe aucun traitement  moins de quelques milliards d' et il est important de laisser le champ libre pour le march des vaccins.


Mais quel traitement veux tu qu'on donne ? Les tudes montrent une inefficacit des diffrents traitements tents jusque l.
C'est bien facile d'accuser Big Pharma, mais franchement avec une telle pandmie mondiale, tu ne penses pas que si au moins un pays avec trouv un traitement efficace on le saurait ? D'ailleurs le covid c'est un virus proche de la grippe qu'on subit depuis des annes, or depuis tout ce temps on a pas de traitement vraiment efficace contre, tout les ans on nous recommande le vaccin, donc pourquoi ce serais diffrent avec le covid ?

D'ailleurs en suivant ton raisonnement, si c'est un complot de big pharma pour nous vendre son vaccin, pourquoi ne vendraient-ils pas le traitement aussi ? c'est pas logique

----------


## fredoche

> Mais quel traitement veux tu qu'on donne ? Les tudes montrent une inefficacit des diffrents traitements tents jusque l.
> C'est bien facile d'accuser Big Pharma, mais franchement avec une telle pandmie mondiale, tu ne penses pas que si au moins un pays avec trouv un traitement efficace on le saurait ? D'ailleurs le covid c'est un virus proche de la grippe qu'on subit depuis des annes, or depuis tout ce temps on a pas de traitement vraiment efficace contre, tout les ans on nous recommande le vaccin, donc pourquoi ce serais diffrent avec le covid ?
> 
> D'ailleurs en suivant ton raisonnement, si c'est un complot de big pharma pour nous vendre son vaccin, pourquoi ne vendraient-ils pas le traitement aussi ? c'est pas logique


Les tudes montrant une inefficacit... lesquelles ?

Celles-ci :
https://c19study.com/
ou celles bidonnes en Angleterre, ou celles franaises dont on attend toujours les *premiers* rsultats que l'on devait avoir *fin mars 2020*

T'as l'embarras du choix non ? pour ce qui est du traitement... visiblement c'est pas les solutions qui manquent

Il a pas t vendu leur traitement de merde les big pharma? 1.5 milliard d' de remdesivir pour tre reconnu inefficace 3 jours aprs par l'OMS, mais vous vivez dans quel monde ?

----------


## Ryu2000

> je vote a gauche quand je peux pour les lections lgislatives et prsidentielles


C'est impressionnant le niveau de foi que vous avez dans le systme.
Alors qu'en fait si LFI, ou le PS, ou LO, ou le NPA, ou Gnrations, ou le PCF prenait le pouvoir, rien ne changerait.
La plupart des lois viennent de l'UE, comme les autres la France est oblig de s'y soumettre.




> tout les ans on nous recommande le vaccin


C'est une loterie ce vaccin.
Grippe : pourquoi le vaccin fonctionne-t-il moins bien que prvu ?



> "*Chaque vaccin est un pari*". Aujourd'hui, on en est loin. "Sur le virus classique, la souche A, le vaccin couvre  peu prs 50% des gens", a dtaill jeudi Agns Buzyn sur Europe 1. Mais c'est surtout les virus de type B que cela pche. "La couverture est trs mdiocre,  20%, ce qui peut expliquer les mauvais chiffres", a reconnu la ministre de la Sant.
> 
> Si la couverture est si "mdiocre", cela peut s'expliquer par le fait que le virus de la grippe peut muter entre le moment o le vaccin est fabriqu et le moment o l'pidmie se dclenche. Dans ce cas, le vaccin n'est plus efficace. "Chaque vaccin est un pari", a rsum Agns Buzyn. "*Le temps de le fabriquer, et il faut plusieurs mois, les industriels parient sur les mutations  venir. Parfois, le pari est gagnant. De temps en temps, moyennement gagn, parfois pas du tout.*"


D'ailleurs a doit tre possible que des variants du SARS-CoV-2 soit insensible aux vaccins Pfizer, AstraZeneca, Moderna, Johnson&Johnson.
Bon de toute faon, d'ici  ce que j'ai accs au vaccin, on en saura plus.

----------


## Lucio_

> Les tudes montrant une inefficacit... lesquelles ?


Voila:
https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC7449662/

Et ca c'est une tude. Pas un site qui liste des tudes sans trop savoir comment, qui met au meme niveau une tude in vitro, une meta analyse (potentiellement, ca veut dire que la meme tude est prsente deux fois dans la liste). 
Y a une difference quand meme.

Sinon, il y a plus rcent et en Francais!
https://www.cochrane.org/fr/CD013587...tteintes-de-la

----------


## tanaka59

Bonjour, 




> Fredoche, je veux bien qu'on sasseye sur 20 ou 40 ans de politique pourrie... mais pour cela il faudrait encore que els gens croient a nouveau dans le collectif et dans la ncessait de payer des taxes en gnral pour faire fonctionne le pays.


Raisonnement typiquement bien franais, cela ne marche pas . Donc pour contraindre = une taxe ! 

La France se complait dans un systme hyper bureaucratis et sur administr ... Pas tonnant que 48% de ce que l'on gagne parte en dpense de fonctionnement ... Dans ces 48% les investissements ou la rforme du systme pour le simplifi ne viennent pas ...




> Tant que les votes n'iront pas en ce sens, on ira toujours plus vers de l'individualisation.


Voter pour "plus de taxe" ... 

Changer le systme, le transformer, changer l'organisation et le fonctionnement , changer structurellement et institutionnellement cela ne te parle pas ? 




> Donc a mon niveau, je fais la seule chose qui peut nous amener dans cette direction, je vote a gauche quand je peux pour les lections lgislatives et prsidentielles.


Le problme de la gauche en France c'est , pour rsoudre tout les maux = une taxe. Dans un pays dj sur administr ou l'on ponctionne dj 48% ... la pilule  de plus en plus de mal  passer . Donc   un moment "STOP". 




> Mais derrire, je vis dans le pays dans l'tat ou il est. Je fais parti des "gagnants" de ce systme, donc je vis avec et si je plain ceux qui vote contre leurs intret, je ne vais pas faire la rvolution pour leur donner contre leur gr ce dont ils ont besoin.


Il est ncessaire darrter ce clivage gauche droite ... Tu peux trs bien avoir des partis politique avec une orientation de droite et une politique de gauche ... Prend le cas de la Catalogne. Des partis indpendantistes, autonomiste ... NV-A Vlaams Belang en Belgique ... L'inverse est aussi vrai. Un parti de gauche avec une politique de droite . EELV en France a une idologie de gauche , pourtant sa politique conomique ... est de droite ...

La Chine pays communiste est le premier pays capitaliste. 




> je ne dfends pas cette stratgie l
> je refuse la culpabilisation comme l'infantilisation et tu peux me reconnaitre cette constance depuis un an.


C'est la que le pige se rforme . A vouloir "acheter une paix sociale", l'tat vient de se prendre les pieds dans le tapis. Des minorits qui font chier le monde, l'tat n'ose pas bouger le petit doigt par crainte que la " bienpensance " idologique de certains soient choqus. Laissant place  des drives idologiques de toute nature. 

Le franais moyen qui ose dnoncer cela , se fait tirer  boulet rouge dessus . On le qualifie de raciste, fasciste, homophobe, pervers, matcho , anti ce que vous voulez ... Nuance, il exprime un ras le bol ! 

Par contre l'tat lui s'acharne contre le citoyen lambda que le systme met dans la panade ... l'usurpation d'identit, la non lutte contre la fraude, la problmatique des squattes, la mise en difficult avec les lois sur les politiques de dplacements et d'amnagement du territoire (quid de l'accs  l'emploi et aux tude ? les ZFE ? ), la complexification de la pseudo rforme des retraites (qui de la fusion des rgimes ? qui de la lutte contre les pensions verses frauduleusement ? ), la pseudo rforme du chmage (au lieu de prcariser plus les emplois pour soit disant faire travailler plus de monde, qu'on en cre rellement !!! ) ... Bref l'tat se "complait" lui aussi dans une non rforme et celui ci se prend un boomerang de pleine face. 




> Tu raisonnes sur des risques qui sont hypothtiques puisque le constat aprs un an c'est que ce sont des personnes trs ges qui finissent  lhpital. 
> Le constat doit aussi prendre en compte qu'aucun traitement n'est donn, jeune ou vieux.
> 
> Toi tu t'obstines  raisonner comme s'il n'y avait aucune alternative  la situation actuelle qui est le rsultat du choix de nier ces alternatives


Qu'on regarde ce qu'il se fait ailleurs dans des pays de mme taille que la France : GB, Italie, Espagne, Allemagne, Japon, Core du Sud, Australie, Canada ... Peut tre pas tout prendre , du moins qu'on s'en inspire ...

----------


## Ryu2000

> La France se complait dans un systme hyper bureaucratis et sur administr ...


Ouais il y a peut-tre des optimisations  faire. L'tat pourrait faire beaucoup d'conomie en simplifiant l'administration. Cet argent pourrait tre mieux utilis.
L'argent va aux mauvais endroits, le gouvernement a un sens des priorits particulier.




> Le problme de la gauche en France c'est , pour rsoudre tout les maux = une taxe.


Le gouvernement de Macron n'est pas de gauche et il a cr plein de taxes.
Le mouvement des gilets jaunes vient de l'augmentation des taxes existantes et la cration de nouvelles taxes.

----------


## halaster08

> pour ce qui est du traitement... visiblement c'est pas les solutions qui manquent


Tu peux en citer quelques uns alors ?




> Il a pas t vendu leur traitement de merde les big pharma? 1.5 milliard d' de remdesivir pour tre reconnu inefficace 3 jours aprs par l'OMS, mais vous vivez dans quel monde ?


C'est bien ce que je dis les traitement sont inefficaces, on a test chloroquine, remdesivir  a s'est avr inutile donc on arrte, et on attend le vaccin

----------


## pmithrandir

> Le constat doit aussi prendre en compte qu'aucun traitement n'est donn, jeune ou vieux.


Tu sais, je viens de choper un virus saisonnier... le genre a te casser un peu, mais surtout a enflammer la gorge et a provoquer des douleurs vraiment fortes.
Bilan du mdecin, c'est pas une bactrie, c'est un virus.
Donc on ne peut faire que du symptomatique en attendant que a passe... voici du doliprane et du strepsil pour la douleur.(et un test covid...)

Il y a plein de maladies que l'on ne sait pas soigner, on en diminue juste les effets indsirables.


@tanaka, oui, je pense que l'on est pas assez tax. En tout cas que l'assise est mal rpartie.
Tu vois les 48%, moi je vois ce que ca m'apporte.
J'ai vcu 9 ans  l'tranger, et je pense que notre pays fonctionne vraiment pas si mal. 
Et ca te paraitra bizarre, mais la plupart des personnes y sont bien plus riche que dans d'autre pays. La diffrence riche pauvre est bien moins forte qu'au Canada, en Irlande ou en Roumanie.

----------


## David_g

s'il tait possible de laisser la partie traitement dans le fil ddi (c'est juste pour le confort des gens qui ne veulent pas refaire le dbat hxc/remdesivir/complot des labos gnocidaires/c19studyvs Programme de stats au collge).

----------


## ddoumeche

> la question est... c'est quoi l'alternative.
> Oui, plus de discussion devant le parlement me plairait... mais on a dj un train de retard, donc bon...
> 
> Et pour la mise a larrt, ca n'a pas concern que les dmocratie occidentales. Tu sais que je bosses dans l'arien, et on voit bien que c'est massif au quotidien, et que les perspectives sont mauvaises partout.
> Dans tous les pays, l'impact conomique est fort et ca licencie a tour de bras depuis un an.
> 
> Les pays ayant ni le danger tat les plus impacts(brsil, etc...)
> 
> y a que l'afrique qui s'en sort vraiment bien. (a mon avis, ca cache soit une immunit plus forte, soit un niveau de statistiques trop bas pour pouvoir mesurer)


L'esprance de vie moyenne en Afrique noire est de 67 ans, en tout cas au Sngal, donc personne ne va en mourir vu qu'il n'y a pas de surmortalit en France et ailleurs pour les plus de 65 ans. Quoique ait prtendu Neil Ferguson l'infectiologue numrique qui nous promettait un demi millions de morts.

Et puis l'Afrique Noire soigne avec des antipaludens depuis for longtemps donc un covid a peu de chance de durer

----------


## tanaka59

Bonjour, 




> Tu peux en citer quelques uns alors ?
> 
> C'est bien ce que je dis les traitement sont inefficaces, on a test chloroquine, remdesivir  a s'est avr inutile donc on arrte, et on attend le vaccin


Faute de financement et dintrt depuis plusieurs anne l'institut pasteur a du jeter l'ponge , sur la recherche de son vaccin : https://www.infos-dijon.com/news/bou...s-pasteur.html , https://www.midilibre.fr/2021/02/25/...ur-9393871.php
Recherche sur un mdicament , vu que cela nmeut personne, l'institut rame : https://www.europe1.fr/sante/traitem...maines-4030897
Bel exemple d'abrration, Valneva travaille pour le GB et non ... La France : https://www.tradingsat.com/valneva-F...se-959349.html

Forcement  taxer les entreprises et considrer que c'est une "manne simplement  taxer" , et bien les groupes trangers rachtent les entreprises franaises. Brader les bijoux de famille ...jusqu'au jour ou ... l'entreprise disparait du territoire. 

L'un des membres de famille, travaille dans l'industrie pharmaceutique la trs bien vu. Schering rachet par Bayer en 2005-2006. Maintenant la partie production a t refourgu au "faonnier" Delpharm , qui fabrique (oui oui fabrique, donc sous traite), pour Biogaran , Bayer, Mylan ... 

Delpharm devait mme conditionner des vaccins sur ces chaines ds le mois de Mars en Normandie ! Faute encore une fois dimprparation des autorits, le march de conditionnement vient de filer sous le nez ... 




> @tanaka, oui, je pense que l'on est pas assez tax. En tout cas que l'assise est mal rpartie.
> Tu vois les 48%, moi je vois ce que ca m'apporte.


L'assise est mal rpartie car : incontrle, mal dpense, systme complexe, jamais reform, systme fraud ... Bref on peut mettre un sacr paquet qualif dessus. 

Exemple d'aberration du systme franais : 42 rgimes spciaux, 525 mutuelles . Forcement quand d'est pro de la sant passer du temps  faire de la paperasse est juste immonde . 

Tu dis aussi "ca m'apporte" , cela t'apportes de l'aide sociale ? Franchement dans un pays comme la France, je vais te dire , je trouve assez mal sain cette faon de penser et de "se complaire" des aides . 

Entre celui qui gagne peu , genre 1400/1500 si c'est pour lui reprendre 100/200 et redonner  un autre la mme et qu'il arrive  1200/1300 ... bien tu "sabres" et "complais" la population a une certaines forme de paresse, ou de fraude ... Pourquoi aller taffer pour 1400 billet quand en grugeant le systme tu arrives 1200 /1300  sans rien faire ou presque ?

Puis a ct tu as les autres chmeurs qui cherchent du taff ou travailleurs prcaires  qui on vient sucrer les aides car ils travaillent en mode "gruyre". 

Quand ple emploi me verse 900  ou 1000  d'allocation, je prfre encore aller travailler que d'avoir a recevoir ce genre de chose ... Le problme voit tu on as prfr "reduire" le temps de travail et tomber dans une forme de prcarisation ( coup de travailleurs temporaires , et de presta ... ) de la population ... L'autre problme tant qu'en France il n'y a pas assez de travail et d'entreprises, il est aussi trs compliquer de crer une entreprise, sans tre cras de taxes et de paperasse. 

Continuons "dans cette voie" , car apparemment "tout vas bien" ... malheureusement non  ::?:

----------


## halaster08

> Faute de financement et dintrt depuis plusieurs anne l'institut pasteur a du jeter l'ponge , sur la recherche de son vaccin : https://www.infos-dijon.com/news/bou...s-pasteur.html , https://www.midilibre.fr/2021/02/25/...ur-9393871.php
> Recherche sur un mdicament , vu que cela nmeut personne, l'institut rame : https://www.europe1.fr/sante/traitem...maines-4030897
> Bel exemple d'abrration, Valneva travaille pour le GB et non ... La France : https://www.tradingsat.com/valneva-F...se-959349.html


Fredoche parlait de traitement existant qui fonctionne mais que big pharma interdit, deux de tes trois liens parlent de vaccin, et le second d'un essai clinique pour un ventuel traitement (ce qui serait une bonne nouvelle)
Donc dsol mais tu rponds  cot l

----------


## tanaka59

Bonjour, 




> Fredoche parlait de traitement existant qui fonctionne mais que big pharma interdit, deux de tes trois liens parlent de vaccin, et le second d'un essai clinique pour un ventuel traitement (ce qui serait une bonne nouvelle)
> Donc dsol mais tu rponds  cot l



L'anne dernire les mdecins gnralistes eux mme , ont fait leur propre test ... sans rel succs . Donc non je ne rpond  ct . On ne va pas non plus faire une longue liste ou diatribe .

----------


## Ryu2000

Il y a un ministre qui est accus d'antismitisme.
Grald Darmanin accus dantismitisme dans son livre sur  le sparatisme islamiste 



> Dans les extraits publis en photo, Grald Darmanin dcrit la politique de Napolon qui  sintressa  rgler les difficults touchant  la prsence de dizaine de milliers de Juifs en France. *Certains dentre eux pratiquaient lusure* et faisaient natre troubles et rclamations , crit le ministre de lIntrieur.
> 
> Un peu plus loin dans louvrage, il cite une lettre du 22 juillet 1806 de lempereur des Franais destine  son propre ministre de lIntrieur :  Notre but est de concilier la croyance des Juifs avec les devoirs des Franais et de les rendre citoyens utiles, tant rsolu de porter remde au mal auquel beaucoup dentre eux se livrent au dtriment de nos sujets.  Grald Darminin flicite cette  lutte pour lintgration avant lheure.


Ce genre d'accusation peut trs vite ruiner ta carrire.

----------


## DevTroglodyte

> Quand ple emploi me verse 900  ou 1000  d'allocation, je prfre encore aller travailler que d'avoir a recevoir ce genre de chose ...


Ha, oui, c'est vrai qu'on a toujours le choix...  ::roll:: 




> Le problme voit tu on as prfr "reduire" le temps de travail


Tu parles des 35h ? 




> Continuons "dans cette voie" , car apparemment "tout vas bien" ... malheureusement non


Le truc, c'est qu'aider les pauvres  vivre dignement, et correctement rpartir la richesse (via des taxes, du coup, pour faire des aides et des subventions) est plus productif sur le long terme que la merde dans la quelle on est actuellement. Seulement voil, le problme, c'est le mot "taxe", surtout quand il doit s'appliquer aux riches. Riches qui tiennent par les c... et choisissent les politiques en poste et n'hsitent pas  faire donner de la LBD dans la tronche des pauvres qui osent l'ouvrir.

De la mme manire, supprimer la dette des tats permettrait de leur librer les mains pour rinvestir dans l'conomie et de relancer cette dernire, avec emplois  la cl. Mais bon... idalisme politico-financier, quand tu nous tiens...

----------


## MABROUKI

> Il y a un ministre qui est accus d'antismitisme.
> Grald Darmanin accus dantismitisme dans son livre sur  le sparatisme islamiste 
> 
> Ce genre d'accusation peut trs vite ruiner ta carrire.


Perfectly  ,d'autant plus  que les exemples  cits dnotent une opinion ractionnaire rvolue propre  cette poque ou les juifs taient accuss de tous nos maux et plaies sociaux (troubles, zizanies , usures, duplicit et fourberie ,ces 2 derniers mots ayant un seul mot arabe quivalent  le "KHORJ" ).
Chez les  arabes   la mme poque.,on disait que le "KHORJ"  est une  seconde nature  des juifs ,
Au lieu  qu'il  aurait  pu  dnoncer l'impunit  ,face aux condamnations de l'ONU, d'un etat constitu palpable  ,aka Isral, ce qui serait plus positif .

Ces  propos  dnotent l'absence de tout projet politique de certains lus francais ,  qui  dfaut se  nourrissent  de propos polmiques ,voire de ragots  pour durer.
Tel est le dbat  sur les  "statues dboulonnes et l'esclavage des noirs" ou le "racisme", dbat creux  sans aucune rflexion politique novatrice, les phnomnes de racisme et d'esclavagisme  tant rvolus et enterrs et font partie de l'histoire ancienne bonne ou mauvaise.

----------


## tanaka59

Bonsoir, 




> Ha, oui, c'est vrai qu'on a toujours le choix...


https://www.service-public.fr/partic...sdroits/F13240

Les personnes inscrites  ple emploi de catgorie A, B et C qui ne travaillent pas ou sont en activit rduite (CDD, intrim, travailleur prcaire, contrat  temps partiel ...) te remercient ... Tu fais preuve d'un profond mpris  ::evilred::   ::furieux::   ::furax:: 

C'est facile quand on est en cdi de se planquer et de tirer  boulet rouge sur ces catgories de personnes, en les accusant de tous les maux. Pour ta gouverne , je suis moi mme en cdd . Tu rigoleras moins le jour ou tu te retrouveras dans ce type de situation . 

Donc le coup du cul-de-jatte qui se fout du boiteux , vite les leons de moral .   ::?: 




> Tu parles des 35h ?


Pas que ... Cette idologie bien franchouillarde qui consiste  penser que "morceller" le travail avec des contrats partiels ou temporaires va crer de l'emploi prenne ... On se mets le doigt dans l'oeil. 




> Le truc, c'est qu'aider les pauvres  vivre dignement, et correctement rpartir la richesse (via des taxes, du coup, pour faire des aides et des subventions) est plus productif sur le long terme que la merde dans la quelle on est actuellement.


Les indpendants, commerants et artisans te remercient une fois de plus. C'est donc "normal" d'craser ces professionnels de taxes en tout genre ... et de "tuer" l'esprit cratif / d'entreprendre en France ... Il n'y a qu'a voir ce qu' donn le RSI.




> Seulement voil, le problme, c'est le mot "taxe", surtout quand il doit s'appliquer aux riches. Riches qui tiennent par les c... et choisissent les politiques en poste et n'hsitent pas  faire donner de la LBD dans la tronche des pauvres qui osent l'ouvrir.


Comme dj expliqu sur d'autres post , en France culturellement ce pays est complex avec l'argent ... Donc forcement quand tu commences  en gagn un peu d'argent, si c'est se faire piquer plus de 50% de se qu'on gagne , les grosses fortunes se mettent  faire de l'vasion, de l'optimisation , j'en passe et des meilleurs ...

Okay , il y a un engraissement avec certaines grosses fortunes. De la  s'en prendre qu'a elle , on rcolte se que l'on sme ... Moins de haut revenus et la classe moyenne trinque ...




> De la mme manire, supprimer la dette des tats permettrait de leur librer les mains pour rinvestir dans l'conomie et de relancer cette dernire, avec emplois  la cl. Mais bon... idalisme politico-financier, quand tu nous tiens...


Alors okay la BCE peut faire de la cration montaire ... pas une entreprise ou un individu . ventuellement un tat (quoi que pas pour tout ...) , l'tat est aussi et avant tout une entreprise comme une autre . 

Donc si je suis ton raisonnement , si je te prtes un objet, tu te rserves le droit de ne pas le rendre au prtexte que techniquement tu ne sais pas le faire ? Cela s'appelle de la spoliation mon cher ... Et le jour ou tu auras besoin de nouveau d'un prt, les prteurs t'enverront balader !

----------


## fredoche

> Voila:
> https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC7449662/
> 
> Et ca c'est une tude. Pas un site qui liste des tudes sans trop savoir comment, qui met au meme niveau une tude in vitro, une meta analyse (potentiellement, ca veut dire que la meme tude est prsente deux fois dans la liste). 
> Y a une difference quand meme.
> 
> Sinon, il y a plus rcent et en Francais!
> https://www.cochrane.org/fr/CD013587...tteintes-de-la


L'tude Thibault Foliet commence  tre bien cule sans tre forcment assise sur quoi que ce soit de srieux. Elle limite son champ d'investigation et fait bien le tri sur ce qui sera pertinent pour parvenir  ses conclusions. Ce que ne fait pas le site cit

Mais bon peu importe, il n'y a pas que l'hydroxychloroquine, mais aujourdhui nombre de traitements potentiels prventifs ou curatifs, et ils sont tous lists par ce site.

Aprs une tude cite 2 fois, a ne fait pas les chiffres cits en tte de gondole : 219 essais, 3381 scientifiques, 187579 patients

https://c19study.com/hsummary.png

Existe-t-il plus aveugle que celui qui ne veut pas voir ?
Mais videmment rpter que a ne vaut rien tvitera de regarder ce qui constitue rellement ce site

Ils ont vu combien de patients tes auteurs de rfrence ?

----------


## fredoche

> Fredoche parlait de traitement existant qui fonctionne mais que big pharma interdit, deux de tes trois liens parlent de vaccin, et le second d'un essai clinique pour un ventuel traitement (ce qui serait une bonne nouvelle)
> Donc dsol mais tu rponds  cot l


Mais par curiosit tu as suivi les liens en haut de la page ?

ivermectine : https://c19ivermectin.com/
vitamine D : https://c19vitamind.com/
vitamine C : https://c19vitaminc.com/
Zinc : https://c19zinc.com/
proxalutamide : https://c19proxalutamide.com/
bromexhine : https://c19bromhexine.com/
etc.

tu as mme le redemsivir en dernier lien

Pour info une copine genevoise est revenue de Salvador de Bahia avec une flope de boites d'ivermectine.
Je viens de sortir avec une autre brsilienne infirmire qui a fait le Covid en mai dernier et qui a t soigne avec de l'ivermectine

Mais videmment chez nous ce n'est pas assez cher, donc il n'y a aucun traitement

A la limite tout a je m'en fous. Vivez dans vos certitudes et moi les miennes
Si je fais cette merde, je sais que je peux avoir de l'ivermectine chez ma copine, et c'est trs bien comme a

Ce qui commence  me gonfler grave c'est cet enfermement national et ces manipulations  grande chelle.

Ce soir esplanade de Montbenon  Lausanne des dizaines de jeunes assis en pelouse  passer du bon temps. J'ai discut avec un flic qui faisait les contrles de stationnement, et on se flicitait du retour du printemps, que a faisait drlement du bien ce soleil. Personne ne portait de masques, on tait juste bien, normaux. Et il tait 19h30 hein. En France, c'est  dire  15km de l de l'autre cot du lac, t'as juste le droit d'tre enferm

----------


## fredoche

> Ce genre d'accusation peut trs vite ruiner ta carrire.


Sous entendu plus vite qu'une accusation de viols ? ::aie::

----------


## fredoche

> Comme dj expliqu sur d'autres post , en France culturellement ce pays est complex avec l'argent ... Donc forcement quand tu commences  en gagn un peu d'argent, si c'est se faire piquer plus de 50% de se qu'on gagne , les grosses fortunes se mettent  faire de l'vasion, de l'optimisation , j'en passe et des meilleurs ...
> 
> Okay , il y a un engraissement avec certaines grosses fortunes. De la  s'en prendre qu'a elle , on rcolte se que l'on sme ... Moins de haut revenus et la classe moyenne trinque ...


Cette culture est pas forcment franaise mais plutt catholique
les protestants n'ont pas ce souci, et les grandes fortunes franaises sont pour la plupart protestantes

Les grandes fortunes que tu voques paient moins dimpts que toi et moi, et de plus je n'en paie plus en France. Bettancourt la mre tait taxe  hauteur de 8% de ses revenus. Et on en revient  ce que disait Buffet sur sa femme de mnage qui payait plus en proportion que lui-mme.

Ne les victimise pas, c'est ce que tout le monde fait, eux y compris. Le systme fiscal n'est fait que pour les avantager. Ces classes aises sont celles qui ont le plus bnfici des largesses de nos derniers prsidents. 

Il va bien falloir rgler ce problme un jour de toute faon, et a va vite venir, parce que a fait un moment que Macron distribue de tous les cots et encore plus durant cette crise. Et vous allez tous payer, n'ayez crainte.

Pas ceux qui sont les plus fortuns, sois-en sur.

----------


## fredoche

> Tu sais, je viens de choper un virus saisonnier... le genre a te casser un peu, mais surtout a enflammer la gorge et a provoquer des douleurs vraiment fortes.
> Bilan du mdecin, c'est pas une bactrie, c'est un virus.
> Donc on ne peut faire que du symptomatique en attendant que a passe... voici du doliprane et du strepsil pour la douleur.(et un test covid...)
> 
> Il y a plein de maladies que l'on ne sait pas soigner, on en diminue juste les effets indsirables.


Ouep

Bah peut-tre que le prochain confinement national avec couvre-feu et auto-attestation on le fera pour ton angine. a te va comme a ?

je crois que t'a pas compris le fond de mon message. On enferme les gens pour des prtextes fallacieux sur des notions d'urgence et de crise, et en prtendant, ce que tu te dpches de rpter, qu'il n'y a pas d'alternative.

Toi qui te dit observateur de la plante tu auras peut-tre remarqu que a se passe pas comme a ailleurs. Genre mme pas loin d'ici. Hein Mabrouki ?

Et je suis stupfait de votre acceptation bate de tout a.

----------


## MABROUKI

> Ouep
> 
> Toi qui te dit observateur de la plante tu auras peut-tre remarqu que a se passe pas comme a ailleurs. Genre mme pas loin d'ici. Hein Mabrouki ?
> 
> Et je suis stupfait de votre acceptation bate de tout a.


Pefectly ,chez moi les gens circulent librement sur tout le territoire .
Seul hic,  ils peuvent sortir du pays ,sauf pour des motifs dits urgents (maladie,soins ou deces ) avec quarantaine grantie de 14 jours en htel (pris en charge par l'etat) au retour et des tests PCR.
Confiner un pays entier oui, des rgions ou des dpartements c'est mortifre et pour l'conomie et pour la sant mentale tout court des citoyens lambda, et ce n'est pas tenable sur le moyen terme (plus d'une anne) pour n'importe quel pays.

----------


## tanaka59

Bonjour, 




> Pefectly ,chez moi les gens circulent librement sur tout le territoire .


Comme en Belgique, au Luxembourg, en Suisse , USA, Canada ...




> Seul hic,  ils peuvent sortir du pays ,sauf pour des motifs dits urgents (maladie,soins ou deces ) avec quarantaine grantie de 14 jours en htel (pris en charge par l'etat) au retour et des tests PCR.


On ne sort pas du pays n'importe comment aussi ...




> Seul Confiner un pays entier oui


Quand on confine  l'chelle rgional c'est ce qui se passe ... on confine, on dconfine, on reconfine, puis on refourgue le problme chez les voisins et le problmes continue sans fin ...




> des rgions ou des dpartements c'est mortifre et pour l'conomie et pour la sant mentale tout court des citoyens lambda, et ce n'est pas tenable sur le moyen terme (plus d'une anne) pour n'importe quel pays.


Comme expliqu plus ... Soit cela est catastrophique pour le bon fonctionnement du territoire (voir italie ou espagne). Ou alors des pays se retrouvent "isols" . Genre USA et Canada. Depuis 1 ans la frontire est quasi verrouille et , l'urgence de rouverture pour la sant mentale et l'conomie se fait sentir .

----------


## Ryu2000

> cette poque ou les juifs taient accuss de tous nos maux et plaies sociaux


C'est faux.
Comme disait Bernard Lazare :



> Il ma sembl quune opinion aussi *universelle* que lantismitisme, ayant fleuri *dans tous les lieux et dans tous les temps*, avant lre chrtienne et aprs,  Alexandrie,  Rome et  Antioche, en Arabie et en Perse, dans lEurope du Moyen ge et dans lEurope moderne, en un mot, dans toutes les parties du monde o il y a eu et o il y a des Juifs, il ma sembl qu*une telle opinion ne pouvait tre le rsultat dune fantaisie et dun caprice perptuel*, et quil devait y avoir  son closion et  sa permanence des raisons profondes et srieuses.


 toutes les poques, dans toutes les rgions du monde o il y a eu des juifs, on leur a reproch exactement les mmes choses. a ne peut pas tre une concidence.
Petit exemple :
Expulsion des Juifs
Les juifs qui posaient problme taient probablement minoritaire, si a se trouve ils ne reprsentaient qu'1% de l'ensemble, mais dans le doute les pays ont prfr virer tout le monde.

Depuis 1945 il est devenu impossible de parler de a
Mais avant c'tait Open Bar Mitzvah comme on dit.
Il existe un livre qui s'appelle "Le Monde contre soi, anthologie des propos contre les juifs, le judasme et le sionisme" et on voit qu'il y a beaucoup de personnage historique qui ont mis des critiques. (Ronsard, Holbach, Rousseau, Chopin, Dickens, John Lennon, Gandhi, Caran d'Ache, Rembrandt, Freud, Simenon, Marlon Brandon, etc.)




> plus vite qu'une accusation de viols ?


Bien sr !
Il n'y a rien de plus grave qu'tre poursuivi pour antismitisme.
Tu peux te faire condamner pour avoir viol et tu des bbs de 2 ans, et mieux t'en sortir que si t'avais t condamn pour antismitisme, c'est le crime de lumire.

Cela dit, pour l'instant il n'est encore rien arriv de grave  Darmanin. On verra comment a va voluer.




> Ce qui commence  me gonfler grave c'est cet enfermement national et ces manipulations  grande chelle.


Courage dans 4, 5 ans ce sera peut-tre fini  ::P:

----------


## fredoche

> Pefectly ,chez moi les gens circulent librement sur tout le territoire .
> Seul hic,  ils peuvent sortir du pays ,sauf pour des motifs dits urgents (maladie,soins ou deces ) avec quarantaine grantie de 14 jours en htel (pris en charge par l'etat) au retour et des tests PCR.
> Confiner un pays entier oui, des rgions ou des dpartements c'est mortifre et pour l'conomie et pour la sant mentale tout court des citoyens lambda, et ce n'est pas tenable sur le moyen terme (plus d'une anne) pour n'importe quel pays.


Et puis il ne faudrait pas se demander comment on peut arriver en France  1425 morts par millions d'habitants, et en Algrie  69 morts par millions d'habitants : https://www.worldometers.info/coronavirus/#countries

----------


## Ryu2000

> En France, c'est  dire  15km de l de l'autre cot du lac, t'as juste le droit d'tre enferm


Ouais mais a va, parce que la journe t'as le droit de te regrouper  l'extrieur par groupe de 6 !  ::P: 
Covid-19 : les rassemblements de plus de six personnes interdits partout en France



> Les rassemblements de plus de six personnes en extrieur, non autoriss, seront verbaliss "de manire stricte sur tout le territoire", a annonc le ministre de lIntrieur ce mercredi soir. Une mesure dcide en raison de la forte circulation du coronavirus.


Un peu de patience, dans 4, 5 ans ce sera peut-tre fini  :;): .

----------


## Lucio_

> L'tude Thibault Foliet commence  tre bien cule sans tre forcment assise sur quoi que ce soit de srieux. Elle limite son champ d'investigation et fait bien le tri sur ce qui sera pertinent pour parvenir  ses conclusions. Ce que ne fait pas le site cit


Quand vous dite que l'etude "fait bien le tri sur ce qui sera pertinent pour parvenir  ses conclusions", je ne comprend pas ce qui vous fait dire ca?
Parce que, comme on dit, ce qui est affirm sans preuve....




> Aprs une tude cite 2 fois, a ne fait pas les chiffres cits en tte de gondole : 219 essais, 3381 scientifiques, 187579 patients


Quand je disais une tude, je voulais dire que chacune des tudes peut tre prsente plusieurs fois. 
Quand on inclut des mtas analyses dans une mta analyse, en fait a a besoin d'une tude, et on peut se retrouver dans des centaines d'tude allant toutes dans le mme sens, car elles s'annalysent toutes la meme tude.
Cela montre le peu de srieux de ce site.

Et d'ailleurs, il y a d'autres problme avec ce site:
- on ne sait pas qui a cr ce site.
- Pas d'information sur les conflits d'intrts.
- Pas d'information sur les critres d'amissibilits
- Pas d'information sur les limites des tudes contenues dans le site.





> Ils ont vu combien de patients tes auteurs de rfrence ?


 ma connaissance, il y en a au moins un qui s'occupe de patient atteind du covid.
Cela dit, je ne vois pas en quoi voir un patient change les rsultats d'un mta analyse.
Les auteurs anonymes du site, ils en ont vu combien de patients?

----------


## DevTroglodyte

> Les personnes inscrites  ple emploi de catgorie A, B et C qui ne travaillent pas ou sont en activit rduite (CDD, intrim, travailleur prcaire, contrat  temps partiel ...) te remercient ... Tu fais preuve d'un profond mpris


Visiblement, tu ne comprends pas l'ironie... vu la tournure de ta phrase, on aurait dit qu'il suffisait de "traverser la rue" pour bosser, mais bon, tu ne voulais ptet pas dire a ?




> Donc si je suis ton raisonnement , si je te prtes un objet, tu te rserves le droit de ne pas le rendre au prtexte que techniquement tu ne sais pas le faire ? Cela s'appelle de la spoliation mon cher ... Et le jour ou tu auras besoin de nouveau d'un prt, les prteurs t'enverront balader !


Ha parce que tu crois qu'on la rembourse, la dette ??

Accessoirement, c'est celui qui a prt qui peut annuler une dette... et si c'est la BCE, qui rachete de la dette d'tat  la pelle, si elle l'annule... ben a ne fait rien perdre  qui que ce soit, et a nous vite de mobiliser de l'argent pour payer les intrts... argent qui pourrait tre rinvesti dans le pays.

----------


## fredoche

> Quand vous dite que l'etude "fait bien le tri sur ce qui sera pertinent pour parvenir  ses conclusions", je ne comprend pas ce qui vous fait dire ca?
> Parce que, comme on dit, ce qui est affirm sans preuve....
> 
> 
> 
> *Quand je disais une tude, je voulais dire que chacune des tudes peut tre prsente plusieurs fois. 
> Quand on inclut des mtas analyses dans une mta analyse, en fait a a besoin d'une tude, et on peut se retrouver dans des centaines d'tude allant toutes dans le mme sens, car elles s'annalysent toutes la meme tude.
> Cela montre le peu de srieux de ce site.
> 
> ...


Tu te fiches pas du monde un peu non ?
_"Parce que, comme on dit, ce qui est affirm sans preuve...."_ C'est exactement ce qui peut tre reproch  ton 2e paragraphe. Les tudes sont toutes listes, rfrences, accessibles directement mme depuis les graphiques (https://hcqmeta.com/), et ce dans tous les sous-chapitres tudiant la problmatique sous un angle ou un autre

Pour les critres d'inclusion : https://hcqmeta.com/#appendix_methods

Alors oui au bout d'un moment  force de rpter la logorrhe des ztticiens et autres fact-checkeurs de mass-media, on finit par en perdre tout discernement ou capacit  voir si ce n'est  rflchir. Ne te sens pas concern bien sur

a a un avantage que les auteurs soient anonymes, c'est qu'on est oblig de regarder le travail ralis, et pas le pedigree: problme rel pour les cerveaux-limonades a.

----------


## fredoche

> Accessoirement, c'est celui qui a prt qui peut annuler une dette... et si c'est la BCE, qui rachete de la dette d'tat  la pelle, si elle l'annule... ben a ne fait rien perdre  qui que ce soit, et a nous vite de mobiliser de l'argent pour payer les intrts... argent qui pourrait tre rinvesti dans le pays.


Je serais curieux de savoir jusqu'o on peut pousser ce raisonnement et si dans les faits le remboursement ne se ferait pas directement par la perte de valeur de la monnaie concerne ?

Donc au contraire tout le monde perd, et  grande chelle
Y compris ceux qui se sont vus racheter cette dette

----------


## el_slapper

> Je serais curieux de savoir jusqu'o on peut pousser ce raisonnement et si dans les faits le remboursement ne se ferait pas directement par la perte de valeur de la monnaie concerne ?


C'est un risque rel, mais les politiques anti-inflationnistes ont t tellement brutales ces 50 dernires annes qu'on a encore de la marge. Plus beaucoup, d'ailleurs, la crise du COVID est passe par l. Mais on peut encre un peu faire tourner la planche  billets avant d'avoir des problmes. *Un peu*.

----------


## pmithrandir

> Et puis il ne faudrait pas se demander comment on peut arriver en France  1425 morts par millions d'habitants, et en Algrie  69 morts par millions d'habitants : https://www.worldometers.info/coronavirus/#countries


Il ya plusieurs rponses : 
 - manque de transparence
 - manque de personnes ges
 - rsistance naturelle de la population
 - manque de dcompte / de tests sur les morts
 - Autre mdicament
 - niveau des structures mdicales
...

Ce que je vois, c'est que tous les pays occidentaux qui ont un certain niveau de transparence sur leurs donnes ont des chiffres levs, et que tous les pays plus ou moins totalitaire qui n'ont pas cette culture de la transparence sot miraculeusement pargn... Alors traitement miracle ou dcs camoufls dans la masse ? Par exemple le brsil tait montr du doigt avec des stats considr comme similaire aux USA, mais des enterrement  la file et des charnier dans les quartiers pauvres.
la chine qui n'avait pas de morts, mais qui commandait des nombre impressionnant de cercueil...

Donc, attention aux comparaisons avec d'autres pays... sauf a penser que les mesures occidentales soient la cause de la crise sanitaire, que tous les pays qui confine tue leur population, je ne vois pas trop quoi penser de ton commentaire.

----------


## fredoche

> Il ya plusieurs rponses : 
>  - manque de transparence
>  - manque de personnes ges
>  - rsistance naturelle de la population
>  - manque de dcompte / de tests sur les morts
>  - Autre mdicament
>  - niveau des structures mdicales
> ...
> 
> ...


Bizarrement je pense que le totalitarisme aurait plutt tendance  fortement s'implanter chez nous. Mais je sais que tu es loin de ce constat, engonc dans pas mal d'illusions
Quand  la transparence...

Donc allez soyons fous, on prend tout ce qui est en dessous de 500 morts par millions et on dit que c'est mensonger, totalitaire, opaque, trop jeune, super rsistant par origine ethnique, surquip mdicalement, et le comble, qu'on utilise des mdicaments miracles que nous n'avons pas encore dcouverts. C'est vraiment pas de bol tout a  ::mrgreen:: 
Pour info on commence  la position 66 avec la polynsie franaise... ah merde  ::mrgreen:: 

C'est chiant de voir la ralit en face hein... On a envie de la tordre, surtout en France o tordre les chiffres est devenu un sport national

Bah oui notre petit paradis pays des droits de l'homme, o la justice rgne, o la corruption est absente, dot du meilleur systme de sant au monde, o la libert est une valeur essentielle, le respect de l'autre, la scurit, la propret, etc.

----------


## MABROUKI

> Et puis il ne faudrait pas se demander comment on peut arriver en France  1425 morts par millions d'habitants, et en Algrie  69 morts par millions d'habitants : https://www.worldometers.info/coronavirus/#countries


Pas  60 morts / jour mais plutt  200 / jour au plus fort de l'pidmie (avril 2020)
Le nombre de morts dans les pays dit "riches"(plutt dvelopps economiquement je prfre) s'explique je pense par la proportion des personnes relativement age (plus de 75 ans),frange de population  dont le systme immunitaire est dficient (leur sang c'est de l'eau pure  cet  age).
A titre  de comparaison

d'apres  ce lien pour l'Algrie (banque mondiale anne 2018)
https://perspective.usherbrooke.ca/b...ide/DZA/2018/?
1/ nombre de personnes dpassant les 60 ans chez moi reprsente  10 pour cent de la population (41 millions essims)  soit 4 millions.

Le lien ci-aprs pour la France 
https://fr.statista.com/statistiques...e-dage-france/
2/   Il montre une distorsion grave  concernant la part des personnes ges de plus de 60 ans dans la population totale francaise (en plus du fait qu'elle  est leve vers  67 millions).
Rien  que les plus de 75 ans reprsente  9,5 pour cent soit  6,7 millions de Franais.


Au  passage c'est la frange  ou tranche d'ge la plus affecte  par les hospitalisations pour covid chez moi.

Remde de cheval  l'ancienne que je prconise  :leur injecter de fortes doses de sang prlev sur les jeunes ca va les revigorer !!!

----------


## tanaka59

Bonsoir, 




> Au  passage c'est la frange  ou tranche d'ge la plus affecte  par les hospitalisations pour covid chez moi.
> 
> Remde de cheval  l'ancienne que je prconise  :leur injecter de fortes doses de sang prlev sur les jeunes ca va les revigorer !!!


C'est loin d'tre bte, quid des "rmdes de cheval" ? Transfusion ? Plasma ?

----------


## pmithrandir

Je confirme... je viens de regarder la liste des pays, et on a vraiment 3 vlocs qui se detachent.
 - 1500 morts et plus par million d'habitants : les pays occidentaux qui ont pourtant les meilleurs structures de sant (hopitaux, ranimation, etc...)
 - 800 a 1500 : le tout venant qui mlange des pays pauvres et des pays riches.
 - En dessous de 800 morts par million : Surtout de pays pauvres, dictactoriaux. On notera l'exception du canada et d'isral. Ces 2 derniers ayant des politique de sant publique bien plus agressive que chez nous, avec des confinement trs strict au canada par exemple.

Donc, tu peux rester sur tes chimres en pensant que chez nous, on est oppress, que les rgles sont dures, etc... sauf que je ne partage pas ton avis.

Mais si vraiment tu veux, tu peux aussi aller en erythe. Ils sont en guerre civile, mais 3 morts pour 1 million, je pense qu'on devrait aller tudier le miracle local.

----------


## MABROUKI

> Bonsoir, 
> 
> 
> 
> C'est loin d'tre bte, quid des "rmdes de cheval" ? Transfusion ? Plasma ?


je preconise un transfusion dite "exsanguino-transfusion" ou changement de sang complet ,on leur change tout leur sang qui est de l'eau pure et ne contient pas d'anti-corps probablement.
Ca va les requinquer  .il faut le sacrifice de 2 ou 3  belles et jeunes victimes entre 20 et 30 ans pour qu'il soit agre par les dieux.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Accessoirement, c'est celui qui a prt qui peut annuler une dette... et si c'est la BCE, qui rachete de la dette d'tat  la pelle, si elle l'annule... ben a ne fait rien perdre  qui que ce soit, et a nous vite de mobiliser de l'argent pour payer les intrts...


Les conomistes ne sont pas d'accord entre eux (en mme temps ce n'est jamais le cas).

 Lannulation des dettes publiques que la BCE dtient constituerait un premier signal fort de la reconqute par lEurope de son destin 



> *Prs de cent cinquante conomistes de treize pays europens,* dont Thomas Piketty et lancien ministre belge Paul Magnette, signent un appel  lannulation des dettes dtenues par la Banque centrale europenne, en change dun plan dinvestissement europen.
> (...)
> Les citoyens dcouvrent, pour certains avec effarement, que *prs de 25 % de la dette publique europenne sont aujourdhui dtenus par leur Banque centrale*. Nous nous devons  nous-mme 25 % de notre dette et si nous remboursons cette somme, nous devrons la trouver ailleurs, soit en rempruntant pour faire  rouler la dette  au lieu demprunter pour investir, soit en augmentant les impts, soit en baissant les dpenses.
> 
> Il y aurait pourtant une autre solution. En tant quconomistes, responsables et citoyens engags de diffrents pays, il est de notre devoir dalerter sur le fait que la BCE pourrait aujourdhui offrir aux Etats europens les moyens de leur reconstruction cologique, mais aussi de rparer la casse sociale, conomique et culturelle, aprs la terrible crise sanitaire que nous traversons.


 Dautres solutions que lannulation de la dette existent pour garantir un financement stable et prenne 



> *Un collectif de plus de quatre-vingt conomistes et chercheurs de diffrents pays,* parmi lesquels Daniela Gabor, Jacques Gnreux, Pierre-Cyrille Hautcur, Marc Lavoie, Thomas Porcher et Adam Tooze rpondent, dans une tribune au  Monde ,  la proposition de cent cinquante de leurs collgues dannuler la dette dtenue par la Banque centrale europenne.
> (...)
> Le terme  annulation par la BCE  frappe les imaginaires mais ne correspond pas  la ralit. Cette dette nest pas dtenue directement par la BCE, mais par les banques centrales nationales ( travers lEurosystme). Cela signifierait, par exemple, que *la Banque de France renoncerait  sa crance sur lEtat franais.* Or, le capital de la Banque de France est dtenu  100 % par lEtat : il sagirait donc dannuler une dette que nous avons envers nous-mmes. Comment croire quune telle opration puisse avoir un impact rel, positif et durable sur les finances publiques ?


 Exiger lannulation des dettes publiques dtenue par la BCE est une bataille politique importante 



> *Les trois conomistes* Thomas Coutrot, Pierre Khalfa et Jacques Rigaudiat rfutent, dans une tribune au  Monde , les arguments de quatre-vingts de leurs collgues opposs  lannulation de la dette des Etats dtenue par la Banque centrale europenne.
> (...)
> Cet oubli est aussi manifeste dans un autre argument trange : *annuler la dette de la BCE renforcerait la dpendance des Etats envers les marchs*, car on supprimerait  la dette dtenue hors march, pour la remplacer ensuite par une nouvelle dette, certes verdie, mais recontracte sur les marchs financiers .


a va finir par un dfaut de paiement, l'euro va perdre toute sa valeur, les gens vont perdre toute leur pargne. C'est soit a, soit on va mettre des sicles  rembourser et on sera plus ou moins des esclaves.
Il est probable qu'on se dirige vers un grand reset.
Covid-19 : qu'est-ce que la "Grande rinitialisation" promue par le Forum de Davos ?
Le Great Reset, une menace pour nos liberts

L'conomie tait dj morte bien avant la pandmie, mais ce sera peut-tre la pichenette qui suffira  mettre le systme  terre, puis on entrera dans un systme encore pire que celui d'aujourd'hui.  ::(: 
Il n'y a pas de quoi tre optimiste, il n'y a rien de bien qui nous attend, les choses ne feront qu'empirer.

----------


## pmithrandir

Pas sur que leuro perde de la valeur autant que tu le penses.
Ca serait le cas si nous dvaluons notre monnaie, ce qui ne me parait pas tre l'objectif ici.

A mon sens, pour rembourser cette dette nous allons effectuer l'un de ces deux choix(ou les deux)
 - Crer de la monnaie qui va rembourser pour rien, tout en surveillant le march pour voir a quel moment notre monnaie se dvalue trop.
 - Relancer une inflation de 2 ou 3% qui va mcaniquement lisser cette dette d'autant tous les ans.

La premire stratgie, c'est celle des tats unis depuis des dizaines d'annes, et ca leur a toujours confr un avantage conomique extrmement important.
La seconde est la stratgie classique de remboursement d'une dette. 

J ne pense pas que ca nous amne  une crise conomique.

Aprs, pour els 25% de dette dtenu envers nous mme, il faut voir si elle est quilibr au sein de l'UE.
Si au sein de l'UE la France doit a la France par l'intermediaire de la BCE... c'est idiot.
Si en revanche on a la rpartition suivante
France dette 2M
Allemagne dette 3M
Italie dette 4M
Espagne dette 3,5M
...

Et derrire cot crancier
France possde 10% des crance de la BCE
Allemagne possde 10% des crances
Italie possde 10% des crances
...

On a une situation ou si l'UE se doit  elle mme, dans le dtail les pays se doivent les un au autres par l'intermdiaire de la BCE.

----------


## pmithrandir

Je recentre la discussion qui a dvi cot coronavirus





> Il faut arrter avec ce mensonge, ce parti n'est pas plus raciste que les autres
> a doit prendre de moins en moins, plein de gens ont raliss que ce parti ne pouvait pas tre pire que PS/UMP/LREM/EELV/LFI.
> 
> 
> D'aprs moi ce parti est juste un pouvantail qui motive les citoyens  aller voter contre lui quand il arrive au second tour.
> Ce qui donne des scores norme comme 82,21% pour Chirac et 66,10% pour Macron.


Alors si, le parti est clairement beaucoup plus raciste que les autres.
C'est pus discret que a ne l'tait, aussi pour des raisons lgales... mais c'est toujours prsent.

Si ils arrivent au pouvoir, tu va voir trs vite arriver les sujets suivants : 
 - augmentation des difficults d'attributions de visa (que ca soit pas le manque de personnel en prfecture, les refus non justifi aux consulats, etc...) Pour viter les abus, on rendra la vie plus difficile a 99% des trangers qui viennent chez nous lgalement. 
 - Augmentation des tests pour vrifier les regroupements familiaux. (gntique, vrification de papiers, demandes farfelues de document impossible  trouver, etc...
 - Rapidement, je pense que les menus diffrencies disparaitront partout pour les enfants
 - Prfrence nationale va tre instaure dans laccs aux HLM
 - Augmentation des dlais daccs a la scurit sociale quand on arrive de l'tranger (3 mois aujourd'hui se rsidence, immdiat si on est en contrat rgulier)
 - Subventions des glises, suppression des aides pour les mosques... (application intransigeante de la loi 1901 par exemple)

Et j'en oublie surement.


Par ailleurs, vous avez trouv que Macron et le parti en marche n'tait pas top, imaginez la lie des partis politiques... les mecs qui n'ont pas de conviction, et qui sont au RN parce que ailleur on ne voulait pas d'eux. Ceux la sont des amateurs complet et ils veulent le pouvoir.
Je n'imagine pas la qualit des lois...

Un rgime  la trump, avec un pointe de beaufitude raciste en fil conducteur... moi ca me fait pas rver.

----------


## tanaka59

Bonjour, 




> - augmentation des difficults d'attributions de visa (que ca soit pas le manque de personnel en prfecture, les refus non justifi aux consulats, etc...) Pour viter les abus, on rendra la vie plus difficile a 99% des trangers qui viennent chez nous lgalement.


L'australie , la nouvelle zaland, les usa, le canada, la russie, la chine, le japon , la core du sud contrlent qui rentre et sort de chez eux. Accuse t on pour autant ces pays de racines ? Simplement viter qu'on entre ou sorte de ces pays comme dans un moulin ...




> - Augmentation des tests pour vrifier les regroupements familiaux. (gntique, vrification de papiers, demandes farfelues de document impossible  trouver, etc...


C'est pour lutter contre l'utilisation de faux documents ou de toucher indument des prestations aux quels on a pas / plus le droit ... C'est aussi lutter contre l'usurpation d'identit ... Qui est un sport national ! 250 000 personnes en sont victimes chaque anne. Sans parler que le prjudice financier ou le citoyen est harcel par les administrations  causes des conneries d'un autre. Tu rigoleras moins, le jour , ou toi ou l'un de tes proches aura un tuile de plusieurs millier d'euros, interdit bancaire, sans compte, avec des menaces d'huissiers  la clef ... C'est ce qui arrive  des milliers de franais chaque annes  cause de la fraude.

---

Pour avoir travailler en scurit sociale :

> la fraude au versement des retraites gangrne le pays depuis plus de 40 ans 
> mme chose avec le versement d'aide des CPAM/CAF/ple emploi 

Les chiffres des fraudes sont connus simplement que les administrations , ont hontes et peur de communiquer de dessus . Dans le milieu il est mme fortement dconseill de communiquer dessus, tellement c'est indcent .  C'est l'argent du contribuable, les cotisations sociales , les charges des entreprises ... qui servent  financer des activits occultes au final en Afrique, en Asie du sud Est , en Europe de l'est ... 

Lutter contre le trafic de faux papier , assche une partie du crime en bande organis. 

On parle d'un panel de fraudeurs :
>  6 chiffres
> 12 mois x le nombre d'anne (depuis 30 / 40 ans). 
> montant de la fraudes estim de 10  11 chiffres (on parle en milliards d')




> - Rapidement, je pense que les menus diffrencies disparaitront partout pour les enfants


Trouves tu normal de faire de la diffrence entre religion  l'cole ? C'est mme profondment raciste et dplac ! En quoi une personne juive, bouddhiste , indoux n'auraient alors a leur tour pas le droit d'un menu pour elles ? 




> - Subventions des glises, suppression des aides pour les mosques... (application intransigeante de la loi 1901 par exemple)


Dj ce qui n'a ni queue ni tte , c'est que l'tat s'entte  vouloir continuer d'aider  financer des constructions ddifices religieux (ce qui est en principe interdit par la loi). Par contre on laisse tomber en ruine, des difices "dereligieusis"  et on ne participe pas  la prservation du patrimoine ... Donc oui c'est matire  choquer .




> Un rgime  la trump, avec un pointe de beaufitude raciste en fil conducteur... moi ca me fait pas rver.


Car tu penses que lepen ou mlenchon feraient mieux ? La situation serait mme pire ...  ::mouarf::   ::ptdr::

----------


## Ryu2000

> Alors si, le parti est clairement beaucoup plus raciste que les autres.


Je n'ai pas du tout vu a.
Ils veulent juste un minimum contrler l'immigration lgale et illgale. Comme le parti communiste dans les annes 1980.
Il y a des gens qui avaient anticip que a allait devenir un problme avant que a le devienne.
Les immigrs sont des victimes, ils ont t utiliss pour faire baisser les salaires et augmenter le chmage.

Il ne faut pas laisser entrer plus qu'on ne peut intgrer. Le chmage est dj beaucoup trop lev on n'a pas besoin de plus de monde. C'est normal qu'il y ait un minimum de trie.




> - Rapidement, je pense que les menus diffrencies disparaitront partout pour les enfants


Mais bien sre que non c'est quoi votre dlire ?
Au contraire l'opposition serait partout beaucoup plus forte, et partout il y aurait des initiatives pour faire chier le gouvernement.

Et de toute faon ces menus n'ont aucun intrt, de mon temps a n'existait pas et il n'y avait aucun problme, celui qui ne voulait pas de viande demandait une assiette sans viande et tout allait bien. Maintenant il y a des allergiques au gluten, des vgans, etc.




> - Subventions des glises, suppression des aides pour les mosques...


Alors si j'y crois pas une seconde. Mais il y a un truc que je sais, c'est qu'aujourd'hui l'arme est parfois charg de protg des btiments privs juifs et a c'est scandaleux.
"Si j'arrte l'arme, c'est clairement  cause de Sentinelle"



> Au-del de cet aspect de scurit, il critique sans dtour le fondement du dispositif Sentinelle. "Je ne sais pas si vous vous rendez compte du ridicule de la situation: notre mission est base principalement, *je dirais  70%, sur la surveillance des synagogues et coles juives*, mais nous sommes en aot, alors elles sont fermes. Et le reste du temps, elles sont dj dotes de camras de surveillance et les parents se chargent dj de leur protection...! J'ai d'autres projets dans la vie que d'tre vigile."


Le RN ne peut pas tre pire que PS/UMP/LREM/EELV. D'ailleurs ce serait marrant qu'il prenne le pouvoir, plein de bobos s'attendraient  la fin du monde alors que rien ne changerait.

===
C'est n'importe les unes de libration


a peut tre une bonne nouvelle  ::ptdr::  ::mouarf::  :;):  :
Covid-19 : Emmanuel Macron, le  prsident pidmiologiste 



> Selon ses proches, le chef de lEtat a acquis une matrise des travaux pidmiologiques, *au point de ne plus forcment suivre les conseils des scientifiques*. Mais au risque, aussi, dtre la cible de critiques, alors que la situation sanitaire se dgrade fortement.

----------


## pmithrandir

Pour l'immigration, je ne parle pas de mettre des rgles, il y en a dj beaucoup.
C'est de ne pas en mettre ou de ne pas doter les services d'immigration dcemment.

Une file d'attente de 5h devant une prfecture, c'est une honte, les consulats qui ne justifie pas les dcisions c'est pareil.


Et pour les menus, en dehors du contexte religieux, il y a en gnral un menu avec ou sans viande qui rsous la plupart des problmes.

Pour Ryu, je pense que tu regarde encore ca par ton petit ressenti, comme d'hab.
La premire consquence quand l'tat n'accepte pas ce genre de chose, c'est : 
 - les enfants ne mangent pas la moiti du repas
 - les enfants ne sont pas mis a la cantine

Dans les 2 cas, on fait porter aux enfants les consquences des choix d'adultes. Et quand on entend s'attaquer au communautarisme, on essaie de ne pas exclure des enfants en les renvoyant chez eux... ca me semble la base de l'intgration.

----------


## tanaka59

Bonjour,




> Et pour les menus, en dehors du contexte religieux, il y a en gnral un menu avec ou sans viande qui rsous la plupart des problmes.
> 
> Pour Ryu, je pense que tu regarde encore ca par ton petit ressenti, comme d'hab.
> La premire consquence quand l'tat n'accepte pas ce genre de chose, c'est : 
>  - les enfants ne mangent pas la moiti du repas
>  - les enfants ne sont pas mis a la cantine
> 
> Dans les 2 cas, on fait porter aux enfants les consquences des choix d'adultes. Et quand on entend s'attaquer au communautarisme, on essaie de ne pas exclure des enfants en les renvoyant chez eux... ca me semble la base de l'intgration.


Je pensais que l'une des bases du communisme / marxisme , c'est justement tout le monde pareil (petit, grand, gros, obse, mince, barbu, poilu , nu ... ). Que l'on s'adapte  telle ou telle personne , pour des besoins de sants okay. Pour des raisons idologique, rligieuse, dogmatiques, non. 

Si certains ne sont pas comptant car on mange tel ou tel truc ... qu'ils mangent chez . Les intrts particuliers ne doivent pas primer sur les intrts collectifs. On m'a toujours appris quand je mange  la cantine, de tout manger, mme si j'aimais pas. Ceux qui n'aimaient t invit  ne plus y manger . Que cela plaise ou non ... D'ailleurs dans le communisme / marxisme , la religiion est au mieux combattu en public au pire interdite et combattue , non ?

Pour rappel en France la cantine est aussi gratuite ou alors  tarif avantageux , selon les revenus des parents. 

Dans certains pays anglo-saxons, c'est aux parents de se dmerder pour faire manger leurs mmes. Parfois comme en nouvelle zaland il n'y a mme pas de service de cantine ! Ceux qui se plaignent des repas dans les cantines ici n'ont qu'a aller voir la bas, ils vont vites changer de discours.

----------


## fredoche

> Je recentre la discussion qui a dvi cot coronavirus


Tu la recentres ou tu l'extrmises ?  ::mrgreen:: 

Le coronavirus ce n'est pas que des traitements, dailleurs c'est bien connu, on en a pas. C'est une putain de situation *politique* indite.
Tu sautes  2 pieds joints sur ce qui sert de diversions permanentes, mme si ce ne sont pas des sujets ngligeables

----------


## pmithrandir

Fredoche, j'entendais par la que le topic sur le coronavirus commenait a parler de politique gnrale, et que donc je preferais poursuivre la discussion, en particulier sur cette connerie de RN non raciste, ici.

Tanaka, tu decris ici l'assimilation, une ngation des particularit de chacun.
C'est effectivement l'ide du communisme absolu qu'on a retrouv dans des rgimes dictatoriaux et qu'on continue a trouver en chine par exemple.

Le socialisme comme on le connait en France n'est pas ou plus bas sur ce genre de precepte, mais plus sur une vision des droits de l'homme et de respect d'autrui.

La question est, pour lutter contre le communautarisme(qui selon les pays n'est dailleurs pas toujours considr comme un problme) vaut il mieux utiliser la manire forte, c'est  dire exclure tous comportement non conforme, ou au contraire accueillir la richesse de chacun et toujours les inclure dans le groupe pour ne pas les laisser aux mains des extrmistes...

chacun sa stratgie, je pense que la premire est plus efficace. Justement j'ai un peu bourlingu et l'interdiction, mme dans les pire dictatures n'a jamais russi a anantir les particularits culturelles transmises au sein de la famille.

----------


## tanaka59

Bonsoir, 




> Tanaka, tu decris ici l'assimilation, une ngation des particularit de chacun.
> C'est effectivement l'ide du communisme absolu qu'on a retrouv dans des rgimes dictatoriaux et qu'on continue a trouver en chine par exemple.
> 
> Le socialisme comme on le connait en France n'est pas ou plus bas sur ce genre de precepte, mais plus sur une vision des droits de l'homme et de respect d'autrui.
> 
> La question est, pour lutter contre le communautarisme(qui selon les pays n'est dailleurs pas toujours considr comme un problme) vaut il mieux utiliser la manire forte, c'est  dire exclure tous comportement non conforme, ou au contraire accueillir la richesse de chacun et toujours les inclure dans le groupe pour ne pas les laisser aux mains des extrmistes...
> 
> chacun sa stratgie, je pense que la premire est plus efficace. Justement j'ai un peu bourlingu et l'interdiction, mme dans les pire dictatures n'a jamais russi a anantir les particularits culturelles transmises au sein de la famille.


Je verrai bien un mixe de 3 choses :

> libert de culte  l'europenne, chacun est libre du culte qu'il veut
> fermet  locanienne sur les comportements non conforme
> fermet  la chinoise pour gommer et faire disparaitre le plus possible la religion de la sphre publique

Une utopie ?

----------


## Ryu2000

> Et pour les menus, en dehors du contexte religieux, il y a en gnral un menu avec ou sans viande qui rsous la plupart des problmes.


Vous avez un sens des priorits vraiment bizarre.
Qu'est-ce qu'on en a foutre des repas dans les cantines scolaires ? (a n'arriverait mme pas dans mon top 100 des choses importantes)
Il est toujours possible de demander  ne pas avoir de viande, donc il n'y a jamais de problme. En plus il y a souvent un choix entre 2 menus.
L il y a quand mme une urgence absolue qui est loin devant tout le reste, qui est la crise conomique. La situation est extrmement grave et elle est va continuer de se dgrader.
Quand on a minimum le sens des priorits on voit que c'est plus important que le reste. 

Limiter l'immigration ce n'est pas mal, puisqu'on en a pas besoin aujourd'hui. L'immigration peut-tre bnfique seulement quand on manque de main d'uvre. (par exemple pour reconstruire le pays aprs une guerre)
Bon  la limite les USA bnficient de la fuite des cerveaux, puisque plein d'europens diplms se barrent l-bas parce qu'il y a des entreprises.




> ca me semble la base de l'intgration.


En ralit la base de l'intgration c'est :
 When in Rome, do as the Romans do 

Ce n'est pas au pays de changer c'est aux gens qui veulent entrer dans le pays de changer.
Celui qui part vivre au Japon ne va pas faire de scandale parce que la crme fraiche, le jambon, le saucisson, le fromage ne sont pas top. Il va se mettre  manger japonais, parce que c'est le protocole.
On va lui demander si il aime le nattō, donc il n'y a pas de problme. Si il n'aime pas il n'est pas oblig d'en manger.

====
Blanquer a dit quelque chose comme a :  Le prsident a acquis une vraie expertise sur les sujets sanitaires []. Ce nest pas un sujet inaccessible pour une intelligence comme la sienne .
Du coup les Franais font des blagues.
Coronavirus : #EmmanuelMacronFacts Quand les internautes tournent en drision  lintelligence  du prsident Macron
Tout le monde se fout de la gueule de Macron, c'est toujours sympa. C'est a l'essence de la dmocratie : tre libre de critiquer le gouvernement, puisque a ne sert  rien.

=====
Edit :
Avant le SARS-CoV-2 les pouvoirs successifs n'en avaient rien foutre de la saturation des hpitaux :
Covid-19 : face au chiffon rouge du tri des malades, Emmanuel Macron accus de  ttonnements 



> Officiellement, la boussole du gouvernement ne varie pas.  *Nous ne laisserons pas saturer les hpitaux. Nous ne laisserons pas les mdecins en situation de devoir trier les malades*, cest impossible. La protection des Franais primera toujours sur toute autre conception que nous pourrions avoir , a affirm, mardi, le ministre de la sant, Olivier Vran, lors des questions au gouvernement  lAssemble nationale.  Les mesures qui ont t prises il y a dix jours pourraient commencer  montrer des effets dans les tout prochains jours, ou pas, nous le verrons dans les vingt-quatre - quarante-huit heures vraisemblablement. Et si besoin tait, nous prendrions dautres mesures , a-t-il ajout.


Par exemple en 2017 :
Grippe : tension dans 142 hpitaux et dj lannonce dun lourd bilan

----------


## pmithrandir

> Bonsoir, 
> Je verrai bien un mixe de 3 choses :
> 
> > libert de culte  l'europenne, chacun est libre du culte qu'il veut
> > fermet  locanienne sur les comportements non conforme
> > fermet  la chinoise pour gommer et faire disparaitre le plus possible la religion de la sphre publique
> 
> Une utopie ?


Une dictature plutot ? Les deux tant souvent connect remarque...




> Vous avez un sens des priorits vraiment bizarre.
> Qu'est-ce qu'on en a foutre des repas dans les cantines scolaires ? (a n'arriverait mme pas dans mon top 100 des choses importantes)
> Il est toujours possible de demander  ne pas avoir de viande, donc il n'y a jamais de problme. En plus il y a souvent un choix entre 2 menus.


Mon grand, c'est bien toi qui nous sort, non l RN n'est pas raciste... et bien par plein de petites choses, tu peux etre sur que le racisme bien prsent dans ce parti cva ressortir. et les premires victimes seront les personnes qui ne peuvent pas se dfendre... et comme a chaque fois qu'on attaque un groupe communautaire, il va se replier sur lui mme.



> L il y a quand mme une urgence absolue qui est loin devant tout le reste, qui est la crise conomique. La situation est extrmement grave et elle est va continuer de se dgrader.
> Quand on a minimum le sens des priorits on voit que c'est plus important que le reste. 
> 
> Limiter l'immigration ce n'est pas mal, puisqu'on en a pas besoin aujourd'hui. L'immigration peut-tre bnfique seulement quand on manque de main d'uvre. (par exemple pour reconstruire le pays aprs une guerre)
> Bon  la limite les USA bnficient de la fuite des cerveaux, puisque plein d'europens diplms se barrent l-bas parce qu'il y a des entreprises.


Je suis d'accord, et je ne pense pas que le RN ait le dbut d'une solution pour cette problmatique conomique. 

Pour l'immigration, la rsumer au chmage, c'est ne rien percevoir de la richesse qu'elle apporte.
On peut parler des cerveaux qui vont aider nos entreprise a exceller, mais galement les passerelles culturelles qui se forment forcement.
Je ne parle mme pas des liens inter pays qui limite toujours fortement les risques de conflits. On parle de l'Europe pour cela souvent, mais essaye donc d'attaquer lAlgrie ou le Maroc et je pense que a tournerait vite vinaigre... 



> En ralit la base de l'intgration c'est :
>  When in Rome, do as the Romans do 
> 
> Ce n'est pas au pays de changer c'est aux gens qui veulent entrer dans le pays de changer.
> Celui qui part vivre au Japon ne va pas faire de scandale parce que la crme fraiche, le jambon, le saucisson, le fromage ne sont pas top. Il va se mettre  manger japonais, parce que c'est le protocole.
> On va lui demander si il aime le nattō, donc il n'y a pas de problme. Si il n'aime pas il n'est pas oblig d'en manger.


Va vivre a l'tranger, et on en reparle.
Dj, la rgle s'applique dans les pays qui pratique l'assimilation.
Aux USA, le communautarisme est fort, et totalement considr comme la norme. (chinatown, little italy, etc...)

Bien sur les immigrs ont une part d'adaptation, mais si tu veux vraiment que ca se passe bien, il faut aussi accepter que ces immigrants apportent quelque chose avec eux qui va t'enrichir. Ca peut tre culturel, des traditions, culinaire, des valeurs, etc...

----------


## virginieh

> Bien sur les immigrs ont une part d'adaptation, mais si tu veux vraiment que ca se passe bien, il faut aussi accepter que ces immigrants apportent quelque chose avec eux qui va t'enrichir. Ca peut tre culturel, des traditions, culinaire, des valeurs, etc...


Exactement, si on leur dit "restez entasss dans des bidons villes (ou des HLM qui valent  peine mieux) entre vous", il faut pas leur reprocher aprs de ne pas s'intgrer. L'intgration demande des efforts des deux cots.

----------


## Gunny

> Exactement, si on leur dit "restez entasss dans des bidons villes (ou des HLM qui valent  peine mieux) entre vous", il faut pas leur reprocher aprs de ne pas s'intgrer. L'intgration demande des efforts des deux cots.


Les snateurs interdisent les sorties scolaires aux mres voiles accompagnatrices
Dans 6 mois : "les parents musulmans ne participent pas  la vie scolaire, c'est un problme"

----------


## Ryu2000

> Je suis d'accord, et je ne pense pas que le RN ait le dbut d'une solution pour cette problmatique conomique.


En fait le parti avait un excellent conomiste qui avait de beau projet, il me semble que a parlait de crer une monnaie nationale avant 2016.
Aprs le parti c'est rendu que parler de sortir de l'UE ou de l'euro faisait peur aux vieux, donc ils abandonn le projet, parce que pour tre lu il faut plaire aux vieux.
Bernard Monot (FN): "Pas la peine de s'obstiner" sur une sortie de l'euro



> Le dbat au FN sur la sortie de l'euro se fait de plus en plus sur la place publique et est relanc  l'occasion des ateliers mis en place par Marine Le Pen en perspective du sminaire du 21-22 juillet. Etes-vous vous-mme favorable  ce que le FN renonce  proposer de sortir de l'euro? 
> 
> Oui. Techniquement, nous avons raison.* L'euro est un fardeau norme pour l'conomie franaise.* Mais politiquement, nous avons tort. A deux reprises dj, en 2012 et 2017, les Franais n'ont pas valid notre mesure ainsi que la question du Frexit. Ils le voient comme un programme de rupture. D'ailleurs, nos scores sont les plus mauvais dans les zones urbaines, l o les gens sont attachs  l'Europe et  l'euro, en tous les cas pour le moment. 
> 
> Ds lors, ce n'est pas la peine de s'obstiner  faire de la pdagogie. D'autant que nous serons toujours contredits par la stratgie de la peur mis en place par nos adversaires institutionnels, politiques ou mdiatiques. Cela nous barre l'accs au pouvoir. De toute faon, la sortie de l'euro n'est pas un pralable. Il suffit d'attendre: l'euro monnaie unique disparatra de lui-mme. Pour l'aprs-euro, notre plan, dans les cartons, est oprationnel et mis au point avec des banquiers centraux de la Banque de France et de la Banque centrale europenne (BCE).


Il a quitt le partie en 2018.
Le FN perd l'eurodput et conomiste Bernard Monot




> Pour l'immigration, la rsumer au chmage, c'est ne rien percevoir de la richesse qu'elle apporte.


Pendant des dcennies beaucoup d'immigr ont t stock dans des banlieues, o il n'y avait pas de travail, pas de loisir, pas d'espoir.
Il n'y a rien  y faire  part toucher le RSA et vendre de la rsine marocaine.

Aujourd'hui si un tranger vient en France, il va galrer  trouver un travail, parce que le taux de chmage est dj trs lev. (mme dans la plupart des mtiers qui ncessitent un haut niveau de formation)




> On peut parler des cerveaux qui vont aider nos entreprise a exceller, mais galement les passerelles culturelles qui se forment forcement.


Ok ben laissez passer les cerveaux si vous voulez, mais fait un trie.
L'intgralit des gens qui viennent en France n'ont pas tous des comptences extraordinaires.




> Va vivre a l'tranger, et on en reparle.


Bof, a me ferait chier d'avoir  apprendre une nouvelle culture. Bon  la limite je pourrai m'intresser  l'histoire et  la culture de la Suisse ou du Canada.




> Aux USA, le communautarisme est fort, et totalement considr comme la norme. (chinatown, little italy, etc...)


En France il n'y a qu'une seule communaut reconnu, c'est la communaut Franaise.
Bayonne : "Il n'y a qu'une seule communaut, la communaut nationale", assure Philippe
Si t'es en France il faut devenir Franais, tu n'as pas le choix, c'est le protocole.




> il faut aussi accepter que ces immigrants apportent quelque chose avec eux qui va t'enrichir.


Je ne vois pas le rapport avec les menus de la cantine.
Depuis l'cole primaire et jusqu'au Master, j'tais en classe avec des musulmans, et je n'ai jamais entendu parler de problme avec la cantine.

Les musulmans ne sont pas un problme, ils peuvent trs bien pratiquer leur religion dans leur coin sans faire chier personne.
Le problme ce sont les dlinquants et criminels qui se font convertir en prison, par des "imams" financ par l'Arabie Saoudite ou le Qatar.

Il y a peut-tre plus rcent comme news, mais a marche quand mme :
400 islamistes font du proslytisme en prison



> Les Barbus s'activent derrire les barreaux. Selon un rapport confidentiel dfense de l'administration pnitentiaire (AP) auquel Le Figaro a eu accs, pas moins de 442 islamistes incarcrs en France manifestent un comportement inquitant. Parmi eux : 78 dtenus pour des actes de terrorisme et six islamo-braqueurs condamns pour leur soutien logistique  des rseaux.
> 
> Les agents du trs discret bureau du renseignement pnitentiaire ont aussi repr 147 dtenus qui se livrent  des activits de proslytisme oprationnel. En clair : une nouvelle gnration qui attise les flammes du djihad. Et ceux-l sont des prisonniers de droit commun.


Il n'y a pas de lien entre musulman et terroriste. Les islamistes sont les principaux ennemis des musulmans, c'est une sorte d'attaque sous faux drapeaux.
Des dlinquants deviennent terroriste, mais les musulmans ne deviennent pas terroriste.

====
Bref, j'ai vu Franois Ruffin critiquer la gestion du gouvernement, c'tait plutt sympa :
Franois Ruffin sur la stratgie sanitaire: "J'ai l'impression d'avoir affaire  un aveugle qui ttonne avec sa canne blanche, il faudrait un chien"
Franois Ruffin: "Macron fonce droit dans le mur, et quand il est au pied il nous demande si on est d'accord pour faire marche-arrire"

Il y a un truc marrant avec les dates :
Olivier Vran: "Si la situation le ncessite, 12.000 lits de ranimation pourront tre disponibles" (Aout 2020)
Pour faire face, le nombre de lits de ranimation sera port  10.000 (hier)
 ::mouarf::  ::mouarf::  ::mouarf:: 
Les blagues du 1er avril du gouvernement sont anticip  l'avance.  :8O: 
Ils doivent dj tre en train de bosser sur les blagues d'avril 2022.

----------


## Ryu2000

Un autre poisson d'avril de la part d'un membre du gouvernement :
Les lves franais auront eu "l'anne scolaire la plus normale au monde", assure Blanquer



> "*L'lve franais sera, au monde, sera celui qui aura eu l'anne scolaire la plus normale possible*", soutient Jean-Michel Blanquer, qui parle d'une "petite parenthse".


Il y a peut-tre 195 nations sur terre, je pense qu'on doit pouvoir trouver des lves qui ont pass une anne plus normale que les lves franais.

Il aurait du formuler sa phrase diffremment, par exemple parler des pays voisins au lieu de parler du monde.
Le maintien des coles ouvertes est-il vraiment une "exception franaise" en Europe ?



> En gardant ses coles ouvertes, la France n'apparat donc pas comme une "exception" en Europe. D'autres pays, tels que l'Irlande, l'Espagne ou la Belgique ont assum des dcisions identiques. Toutefois, si l'on s'en tient au nombre cumul de semaines durant lesquelles les classes sont restes fermes, la France fait partie des pays ayant conserv le plus les coles en fonctionnement
> 
> Des donnes compiles par l'Unesco et relayes  l'AFP nous apprennent que la France a dcid une fermeture pendant 10 semaines depuis mars 2020, soit moins que ses voisins. L'Italie totalise 30 semaines de fermeture, complte ou partielle, l'Espagne 15 semaines de fermeture, de mme que la Belgique. L'Allemagne pour sa part affiche 24 semaines, deux de moins que Royaume-Uni et 26 semaines. Des pays comme la Suisse et l'Islande, toutefois, n'ont ferm les portes des tablissements scolaires que 6 semaines.


C'tait une bonne ide de maintenir les coles et les crches ouvertes, les enfants ne font pas de forme grave. Ils n'ont pas de mal  dvelopper des anticorps efficace. Leur systme immunitaire est  bloc. (bon par contre, d'aprs certaines tudes, bien qu'ils soient tous asymptomatique, ils portent la mme charge virale que les adultes, donc ils doivent tre aussi contagieux)

Covid-19 : comment le systme immunitaire inn protge les enfants contre les formes graves

Si des crches ferment il y a des parents qui vont devoir faire du tltravail et s'occuper des enfants en parallle, a va tre compliqu pour eux.

=====
Apparemment il y a des membres du personnel hospitalier qui ne sont pas trop fan d'LREM en ce moment.
Covid-19 : coup de froid entre lexcutif et les  blouses blanches 



> Et ce nest sans doute pas un hasard si, mercredi soir, le chef de lEtat a demand, en premier lieu,  un effort des soignants pour augmenter nos capacits en ranimation  et passer  plus de 10 000 lits contre un peu plus de 7 000 actuellement. Le prsident de la Rpublique semble ainsi tenter dinverser le rapport de force tabli, notamment, aprs la diffusion de la tribune signe par un collectif de mdecins de lAssistance publique-Hpitaux de Paris (AP-HP), dans Le journal du dimanche du 28 mars, et celle qui a suivi, le lendemain, dans Le Monde. *Le personnel hospitalier sy alarmait de la situation apocalyptique des services de ranimation en Ile-de-France et prvenait que, sans mesures fortes pour endiguer la pandmie, le tri des patients sera invitable.*
> 
>  LAP-HP fait plus de politique que de mdecine ! , sest mu, mercredi, Florian Bachelier, dput (La Rpublique en marche) dIlle-et-Vilaine.  Plutt que de commettre des tribunes le dimanche, on aurait mieux fait depuis six mois de crer des lits supplmentaires , a-t-il dnonc sur CNews, accusant le directeur de lAP-HP, Martin Hirsch, de se comporter  quasiment  comme le directeur de campagne de la maire socialiste de Paris, Anne Hidalgo, potentielle candidate  la prsidentielle de 2022.  Absurde , stouffe-t-on dans lentourage de ldile, o lon reconnat nanmoins la proximit entre Mme Hidalgo et M. Hirsch.


C'est moi ou un dput LREM a dit que le personnel hospitalier devrait fermer sa gueule et bosser plus ?
a fait des annes qu'ils sont submerg de travail et t'as un branleur qui vient leur donner des leons ?!  ::weird:: 
L'insolence du type !  :8O:  Il se prend pour qui pour se permettre de critiquer les infirmiers et les aides soignants ? J'espre qu'il ne se fera jamais rlire.

Avec la crise, dmissions et burn-out se multiplient  lhpital (08/02/2021 )



> Selon une enqute, *plus de 10.000 infirmiers et aides-soigntants* ont dj renonc  leur vocation.


Hpital: aprs leur menace de dmission, les mdecins chefs passent  l'acte (03/02/2020)



> De Rennes  Marseille, Paris ou Caen, des mdecins chefs de services dmissionnent en chane depuis une semaine, pour remettre la pression sur le gouvernement  l'approche d'une nouvelle mobilisation de l'hpital public le 14 fvrier.
> 
> L'ambiance tait dj tendue, dsormais la rupture est consomme. En une semaine, plus de 300 praticiens hospitaliers ont officiellement renonc  leurs fonctions administratives et d'encadrement - tout en continuant d'assurer les soins.

----------


## ABCIWEB

> C'tait une bonne ide de maintenir les coles et les crches ouvertes, les enfants ne font pas de forme grave. Ils n'ont pas de mal  dvelopper des anticorps efficace. Leur systme immunitaire est  bloc. (bon par contre, d'aprs certaines tudes, bien qu'ils soient tous asymptomatique, ils portent la mme charge virale que les adultes, donc ils doivent tre aussi contagieux)


Bien sr qu'ils sont contagieux mme s'ils le sont moins,  moins que seuls les enfants franais ne soient pas contagieux sinon on se demande pourquoi la plupart des autres pays ont ferm les coles pour limiter l'expansion de la pandmie. En fait on fait la mme chose, mais deux mois plus tard quand on ne peut plus faire autrement. J'ai lu rcemment que les adultes de familles avec enfants avaient 30% de risques en plus d'tre contamins. Je ne retrouve plus le lien, peu importe car ce chiffre pourra toujours tre discut, mais toujours est-il qu'affirmer que c'est un risque nul est encore plus aberrant. Et donc videmment quand on arrive pas loin de la saturation des hpitaux il faut diminuer tous les risques. Sans compter que plus le virus se propage, plus il y a des risques de mutations plus ou moins dangereuses, y compris pour des plus jeunes.





> C'est moi ou un dput LREM a dit que le personnel hospitalier devrait fermer sa gueule et bosser plus ?
> a fait des annes qu'ils sont submerg de travail et t'as un branleur qui vient leur donner des leons ?! 
> L'insolence du type !  Il se prend pour qui pour se permettre de critiquer les infirmiers et les aides soignants ? J'espre qu'il ne se fera jamais rlire.
> 
> Avec la crise, dmissions et burn-out se multiplient  lhpital (08/02/2021 )


Ben oui, a fait un moment que je dis que le personnel soignant ne pourra pas tenir ternellement  ce rythme mais tout le monde s'en fout, Macron le premier sinon il aurait fait ce confinement quelques semaines plus tt.

Pour le reste, le branleur dont tu parles est  l'image de son chef, compltement insensible aux autres et n'ayant pour seule ambition que de faire des contre feux pour vacuer toute critique et responsabilit de la part du gouvernement. Un homme de paille au service de l'homme de paille en chef lui mme au service des intrts financiers de ceux qui l'ont fait lire. 

Tout a nous donne une bande de dangereux psychopathes, au sens premier du terme : trouble de personnalit antisociale. Aprs faut pas trop s'tonner de la part d'un banquier (mme s'il doit exister des banquiers plus humains), mais quand je lis ici et l que certains candidats n'ont pas la bonne personnalit pour se prsenter  la prsidentielle, je rponds qu'il y a largement de la place pour tout le monde puisqu'on a dj celui qui est le plus handicap pour exercer cette fonction.

----------


## Ryu2000

D'aprs Marlne Shciappa, Gabbriel Attal a t invit au restaurant, mais il a refus fermement l'invitation :



> https://twitter.com/franceinfo/statu...25361767518208
> Dners clandestins : "Je sais de source sre qu'il y a effectivement eu une invitation et que Gabriel Attal l'a fermement refuse en disant qu'il y avait des mesures sanitaires", affirme Marlne Schiappa.


On ne sait pas si des ministres sont vraiment all au restaurant ou pas.
Des "ministres" dans des restaurants clandestins  Paris : ce que l'on sait



> Lors d'un reportage de M6 sur l'organisation de dners clandestins  Paris, le collectionneur Pierre-Jean Chalenon avait assur que des ministres participaient  de tels repas. *Face  l'ampleur de la polmique, il s'est finalement rtract.* Mais des investigations vont tout de mme avoir lieu concernant les faits rapports, le procureur de Paris ayant ouvert une enqute.


C'tait peut-tre juste une blague.

====
C'est marrant comme les vnements s'enchainent vite en ce moment :
1. L'Assistance publique-Hpitaux de Paris a prvenu que, sans mesures fortes pour endiguer la pandmie, le tri des patients sera invitable.
2. Florian Bachelier a rpondu que Martin Hirsh tait pote avec Anne Hidalgo
3. #SaccageParis, le hashtag qui relance le dbat sur la propret de la capitale  Des gens sur Twitter ont critiqu la propret de Paris
4. M6 fait un documentaire sur les restaurants clandestins  Paris et a parle de ministres

a va mal pour Anne Hidalgo et le gouvernement en ce moment.

====
Le type s'emballe un peu vite :
COVID-19: BLANQUER DNONCE UNE CYBERATTAQUE CONTRE LA PLATEFORME "MA CLASSE  LA MAISON"
Il est quand mme beaucoup plus probable que les serveurs aient saturs naturellement.

=====
Edit :
Blanquer s'est tromp en parlant d'attaque et il aprs il s'est tromp une seconde fois en mettant la faute sur OVH.
Bugs de l'cole  la maison : Blanquer deux fois contredit par les faits



> L'origine de ces problmes serait  imputer, selon les dclarations faites par Jean-Michel Blanquer  la presse ce mardi matin lors d'un dplacement dans une cole parisienne, * "un oprateur priv  Strasbourg victime d'un incendie il y a quelque temps, qui n'a pas pu faire face  l'afflux de connexions ce matin*".
> 
> Le prestataire en question n'est autre qu'OVHcloud, dont le prsident, Michel Paulin a d dmentir sur Twitter les affirmations du ministre. "OVHcloud n'est pas responsable des dysfonctionnements de certains services d'ducation  distance", crit-il, prcisant que "l'incendie de Strasbourg n'a aucun lien avec ces derniers". Cerise sur le gteau : "*Des rgions ENT affectes et des applications indisponibles ne sont pas hberges chez Ovhcloud !*" Jean-Michel Blanquer aurait-il parl trop vite ?

----------


## Ryu2000

L'austrit arrive :
Bercy veut fortement comprimer la dpense publique lors du prochain quinquennat



> Le programme budgtaire de la France sera prsent officiellement la semaine prochaine. La stabilisation de la dette et le retour du dficit sous la barre des 3 % du PIB sont envisags pour 2027, au prix d'un effort indit sur la dpense publique. La croissance est prvue  4 % en 2022.
> 
> Aprs le  quoi qu'il en cote , l'excutif va-t-il opter pour le  sans qu'il en cote  ? C'est en tout cas le chemin que dessine le ministre de l'Economie et des Finances dans le programme de stabilit qu'il s'apprte  envoyer la semaine prochaine  la *Commission europenne*.
> 
> Ce document est le premier  baliser le paysage budgtaire d'aprs-crise pour la France, avec des prvisions qui vont jusqu' la fin du prochain quinquennat. Dans les faits, Bercy vise l'horizon 2027 pour stabiliser la dette et ramener le dficit sous la barre des 3 % du PIB. *Mais cela ne serait possible que si le futur gouvernement parvenait  imposer un contrle strict sur la dpense publique qui ne trouverait pas d'quivalent dans les quarante dernires annes.*


 La croissance est prvue  4% en 2022  c'est risible comme propos, la croissance sera plus proche de 0,4% que de 4%,  moins qu'ils modifient encore la formule de calcul du PIB.

Tout se passe comme prvu : comme la France doit se soumettre  la rgle de l'UE du dficit public infrieur  3% du PIB, elle a dtruit l'hpital public, par consquent il a t incapable de grer l'pidmie et la France a t contrainte de stopper son conomie. Maintenant le plan c'est de diminuer encore plus les dpenses publics pour rattraper des dpenses causes par un manque de dpense public.

a me fait penser  la Grce de 2010  2018 :
Grce : une cure d'austrit au cot conomique et social lev



> Les huit annes de tutelle du FMI et de l'Europe ont permis  la Grce de rester dans l'euro. Mais le prix conomique et social a t trs lev et il lui faudra une autre dcennie pour rattraper ces annes noires.
> 
> *Huit ans de sacrifices et d'humiliation pour les Grecs*. Huit ans de stress et d'inquitude chez les cranciers d'Athnes. Jamais depuis la cration de l'Union et avant la crise de la dette, la dconfiture d'un pays europen n'avait t aussi profonde, engageant jusqu' la survie de la monnaie unique europenne. Jamais les moyens employs n'ont t aussi radicaux. Pour quel rsultat ?


Profitez du prsent car le futur sera bien pire, la situation ne va pas cesser de se dgrader.

----------


## tanaka59

Bonjour, 




> L'austrit arrive :
> Bercy veut fortement comprimer la dpense publique lors du prochain quinquennat
> 
>  La croissance est prvue  4% en 2022  c'est risible comme propos, la croissance sera plus proche de 0,4% que de 4%,  moins qu'ils modifient encore la formule de calcul du PIB.
> 
> Tout se passe comme prvu : comme la France doit se soumettre  la rgle de l'UE du dficit public infrieur  3% du PIB, elle a dtruit l'hpital public, par consquent il a t incapable de grer l'pidmie et la France a t contrainte de stopper son conomie. Maintenant le plan c'est de diminuer encore plus les dpenses publics pour rattraper des dpenses causes par un manque de dpense public.
> 
> a me fait penser  la Grce de 2010  2018 :
> Grce : une cure d'austrit au cot conomique et social lev
> ...


Le niveau de dpense de fonctionnement tant dj norme , si on va tailler dedans cela reviendra  dire :

"On a une maison ou le linge salle, les travaux et l'entretien s'entasse. Par ngligence et par mauvaise gestion du budget on utilise trs mal les fonds." Rsultat une mise sous tutelle , une banque route ou un dfaut de paiement. 

Je verrais bien l'conomie mondiale paralyser l'conomie franaise genre 1 semaine ou 2 deux. On se souvient entre 2015 et 2018 des pisodes ou la Grce  vu ses transactions internationales bloques par intermittence. Genre il tait impossible pour les grgues d'acheter sur Steam, Apple Store, Play Store et j'en passe. 

Ce type de situation nous pend au nez . La l'conomie franaise pourrait encore en prendre un sacr coup ...

----------


## Ryu2000

> La l'conomie franaise pourrait encore en prendre un sacr coup ...


Les autres sont dans une situation semblable  la notre. La France est au niveau de la Grce, de l'Italie, de l'Espagne, du Portugal, etc.
a fait longtemps que l'conomie des pays membre de l'UE se porte trs mal. (il n'y a que l'Allemagne qui s'en sortait mieux que les autres)

Il y a une crise conomique mondiale, au moins on peut se dire qu'on est moins dans la merde que le Japon. L-bas la vraie dette publique doit probablement dpasser les 300% du PIB.

----------


## Cincinnatus

> il tait impossible pour les grgues d'acheter sur Steam, Apple Store, Play Store et j'en passe.


Si ce n'est bloquant que pour les jeux vidos et les applis payantes, les plus de quarante ans devraient le supporter  ::whistle::

----------


## fredoche

> Les autres sont dans une situation semblable  la notre. La France est au niveau de la Grce, de l'Italie, de l'Espagne, du Portugal, etc.
> a fait longtemps que l'conomie des pays membre de l'UE se porte trs mal. (il n'y a que l'Allemagne qui s'en sortait mieux que les autres)


Non l'allemagne n'est pas la seule  bien s'en sortir. Il est probable que les pays-bas, le Danemark, lIrlande, la Sude, etc... s'en sortent trs bien aussi. Et probablement beaucoup d'autres... C'est le petit bout de la lorgnette  la franaise ta rflexion. L'UE c'est 27 pays, pas 7 ou 12.

Et tu sais quoi, la France est blinde de thunes, c'est pas le tiers-monde et en rien comparable mme avec lItalie. Qui n'est pas le tiers-monde non plus

Tiens amuse-toi :
https://fr.countryeconomy.com/pays/c...os&sc=XE15#tbl

----------


## tanaka59

Bonjour,




> Et tu sais quoi, la France est blinde de thunes, c'est pas le tiers-monde et en rien comparable mme avec lItalie. Qui n'est pas le tiers-monde non plus


La France est riche d'un point de vu patrimoine (infras publiques, btiments publiques, foncier, domaine, espaces naturels , Monuments, oeuvres d'art, ...) . La France figure dans le top 5 ou 10 des pays possdant le plus d'difices et de fonciers. Patrimonialement parlant elle a une poule aux oeufs d'or.

----------


## Jon Shannow

La richesse de la France provient aussi en grande partie de son histoire +/- rcente, de ses services publics, de ses entreprises publiques comme EDF, La Poste/France Tlcom ou encore SNCF qui hlas sont dmanteles les unes aprs les autres, avec des consquences graves, et un retard qui s'accumule petit  petit (cf EPR, rseau ferroviaire en lambeau et inadapt, rseau tlcoms faon puzzle inachev, ou un partie de la France pour qui internet, c'est un modem 56K, avec les consquences que a entrainent comme fracture sociale.
La France tait galement riche d'un systme de sant hors norme (certains se souviennent surement que des dirigeants de nombreux pays venaient se faire soigner en France, reconnue pour la qualit des hpitaux et des soins prodigus, aujourd'hui, ce n'est plus le cas. Les hpitaux sont en tat de dcrpitude, et il n'y a plus suffisamment de mdecins ni de personnel soignant.
De mme, le systme ducatif franais fournissait des ouvriers qualifis de grande qualit, dans tous les domaines et de tous les niveaux.

Bref, la France ETAIT riche de ses infras, et de ses services publics. 

Mais 30 ans de nolibralisme ont mis ces infras  genou. Il n'y a qu' voir ce que a donne avec la pandmie de coronavirus dans le systme hospitalier ! Une catastrophe. 

Et on pourrait faire le mme tat des lieux dans tous les domaines. Donc, non, la France n'est pas riche. Elle s'appauvrit de manire exponentielle. Ce qui trompe l'il c'est que les riches sont toujours plus riches, mais ce n'est pas ce qui fait un pays riche. Loin de l.

----------


## ddoumeche

> Hlas mais ses services publics ne valent plus tripette 
> 
> Mais 30 ans de nolibralisme 40 ans de syndicalisme, de socialisme et de bureaucratisme ont mis ces infras  genou. Il n'y a qu' voir ce que a donne avec la pandmie de coronavirus dans le systme hospitalier ! Une catastrophe.


Je plussoie

----------


## tanaka59

Bonsoir, 




> Mais 30 ans de nolibralisme ont mis ces infras  genou. Il n'y a qu' voir ce que a donne avec la pandmie de coronavirus dans le systme hospitalier ! Une catastrophe. 
> 
> Et on pourrait faire le mme tat des lieux dans tous les domaines. Donc, non, la France n'est pas riche. Elle s'appauvrit de manire exponentielle. Ce qui trompe l'il c'est que les riches sont toujours plus riches, mais ce n'est pas ce qui fait un pays riche. Loin de l.





> Je plussoie


tatisation a outrance , bureaucratie, technocratie ... la fameuse "folie bureaucratique" ... L'attestation en est le symbole . 

Ce dire qu'un jour un gouvernement pourrait en venir  lgifrer sur ce que chaque citoyen a le droit de faire ou de ne pas faire dans sa vie strictement prive ... Sans refaire le dbat (on a dj fait pas mal le tour de situation incongrues) , on est tomb bien bas  ::?: 

Quand la rgle superficielle prend des proportions monstres d'inutil.

----------


## tanaka59

Edit 

====

Lutte contre la concurrence fiscale: faut-il taxer les entreprises de la mme manire partout dans le monde ?

----------


## ABCIWEB

> tatisation a outrance , bureaucratie, technocratie ... la fameuse "folie bureaucratique" ... L'attestation en est le symbole .


Sauf que les infra structures, nergie, sant, ducation et plus gnralement les services publics sont en dcrpitude depuis que l'tat les vends  la dcoupe, ou les nglige, ou les sabote. Quant  l'attestation ce n'est pas une folie bureaucratique, c'est une dcision gouvernementale. 

Bref tu mlanges tout en utilisant des lments de langage qui ne sont rien d'autre que des slogans politiques grossiers: trop facile d'accuser la bureaucratie pour dresponsabiliser le gouvernement, mais l'administration ne fait que ce qu'on lui demande et c'est Macron qui est aux commandes.

----------


## tanaka59

Bonjour, 

Il y a plusieurs problmes distincts.




> les infra structures, nergie, sant, ducation et plus gnralement les services publics sont en dcrpitude


Nous avons :

> la complexit du mille feuille administratif franais

> le manque de rforme institutionnelle, organisationnelle, fonctionnelle (avec les drives dj points comme le gaspillage d'argent public, la non lutte contre les comportements frauduleux, la dilution des dcisions et responsabilits dans le mille feuille ...)

> la vente des "bijoux de famille" 




> l'tat les vends  la dcoupe, ou les nglige, ou les sabote


Les anciennes entreprises publiques comme Air France, SNCF, EDF, Engie, La Poste, Orange , Thales , Dassault , les autoroutes ... Le gouvernement vend ces parts et libralise  outrance




> Quant  l'attestation ce n'est pas une folie bureaucratique, c'est une dcision gouvernementale.


L'attestation est une "folie bureaucratique" , dans le sens ou l'on demande  n'importe qu'elle personne de justifier sur sa vie strictement prive , en essayant de mettre tout et n'importe quoi dans une case. 

Un exemple , situation somme toute banale : Mr et Mme Michu ne sont pas maris, ne vivent pas sous le mme toit. Pourtant Mr et Mme Michu entretiennent une relation depuis 20 ans . D'un point de vu juridique rien ne relie pourtant Mr et Mme Michu, donc il n'ont pas le droit de se dplacer pour se voir ... Vous auriez eu la mme situation avec un couple mari ne vivant pas sous le mme toit , la pas de problme ...

Symptomatique de la mentalit de franaise de tout devoir mettre dans des cases, de contrler chaque chose. 

Le problme en simmisant ainsi dans la vie strictement priv des gens, on s'est aperu que tout ne rentrait pas dans des cases ... H w  ::?: 

---

L'tat franais "partenaliste/maternaliste" est all trop loin. Les franais sont des adultes , pas des enfants ... Expliquez moi pourquoi en Belgique il n'y a pas d'attestation, en Allemagne .. et j'en passe . Mme en Espagne et Italie les attestations ont t abandonn

Bref tu mlanges tout en utilisant des lments de langage qui ne sont rien d'autre que des slogans politiques grossiers:[/QUOTE]

Je ne mlange rien, il suffit de s'apercevoir que le malaise actuel est bien profond . En creusant et analysant on s'aperoit des drives .




> trop facile d'accuser la bureaucratie pour dresponsabiliser le gouvernement, mais l'administration ne fait que ce qu'on lui demande et c'est Macron qui est aux commandes.


Le gouvernement donne les ordres. C'est la chaine protocolaire et dexcution qui est compltement dconnecte de la ralit. Lourdeur administrative, lourdeur dans le chaine dcisionnaire, trop de dcisionnaire est consultant ...

A un moment deux choix s'offrent  vous :

La manire officielle en disant publiquement que vous aller contourner le systme, au risque de vous faire incendier et trainer en justice.
La manire officieuse en ne disant rien et en contournement mme le systme, la encore en vous faisant trainer en justice. 

En France, avoir du bon sens, prendre de l'initiative, "sortir du lot", "sortir du rang" est trs mal vu ... En situation de crise il s'avre ncessaire d'avoir ce culot ... Par peur du "risque" on ne fait rien, en se lamentant sur les lourdeurs bureaucratiques , en ayant peur de se faire taper sur les doigts. 

Opinion purement personnelle, quitte  dire publiquement que vous allez contourner le systme . Au moins on ne pourra pas vous reprocher d'avoir essay ou tent quelque chose. 

----

Le gouvernement est tout aussi responsable que l'administration elle mme. Charge au gouvernement et  l'administration de changer le disque de pense , et de se remettre en question. Ce n'est pas au citoyen lambda de payer les consquences de ce systme . 

A un moment on demande au citoyen de se taire et dexcuter , mme quand cela ne fonctionne plus. Bah  un moment le retour de boomerang dans la tronche du gouv est colossal ... Bien fait pour eux.

----------


## ABCIWEB

> L'attestation est une "folie bureaucratique" , dans le sens ou l'on demande  n'importe qu'elle personne de justifier sur sa vie strictement prive , en essayant de mettre tout et n'importe quoi dans une case...
> Je ne mlange rien, il suffit de s'apercevoir que le malaise actuel est bien profond . En creusant et analysant on s'aperoit des drives .
> ...
> Le gouvernement donne les ordres. C'est la chaine protocolaire et dexcution qui est compltement dconnecte de la ralit. Lourdeur administrative, lourdeur dans le chaine dcisionnaire, trop de dcisionnaire est consultant ...


Tu continues  tout mlanger en attribuant l'attestation  une folie bureaucratique. Notes bien que je ne prends pas parti pour ou contre cette attestation, je dis simplement que ce n'est pas une dcision bureaucratique mais une dcision qui mane directement du gouvernement. Si tu pouvais arrter un peu ton discours gnrique anti administratif pour te recentrer sur qui fait quoi, tu deviendrais un peu plus pertinent. Elle a bon dos l'administration pour lui reprocher les dcisions de Macron. 

Car oui le gouvernement donne les ordres, et puisqu'il a dcid de combattre l'pidmie avec une attestation plutt que de prendre des dcisions pour renforcer le systme de sant, la recherche publique et la relocalisation des chaines de production des mdicaments, c'est sa responsabilit et pas celle de l'administration. Que veux-tu que l'excutif fasse d'autre que d'appliquer les ordres qui lui sont donns ? C'est Macron et son conseil de dfense qui sont dconnects de la ralit en se runissant dans un abris nuclaire pour grer la crise du covid - le comble du ridicule - et ce sont eux qui prennent les dcisions, y compris pour cette attestation, et non pas l'administration.

Aprs le systme institutionnel, mme si l'on peut lui reprocher des excs, est aussi trs utile pour assurer la continuit de la conduite du pays quand une bande de guignols inexpriments arrive au pouvoir par un concours de circonstances exceptionnel. Nous serions dans le chaos total s'il ne fallait compter que sur les membres du gouvernement actuel, incapables de la moindre anticipation et qui compensent par de la com pour adolescents attards pour masquer leur incomptence.

----------


## Ryu2000

> La richesse de la France provient aussi en grande partie de son histoire +/- rcente, de ses services publics, de ses entreprises publiques comme EDF, La Poste/France Tlcom ou encore SNCF qui hlas sont dmanteles les unes aprs les autres


Si la France dmonte ses services publics et en vend des morceaux c'est  cause de l'UE. Il y a des histoires de concurrence.
D'aprs la propagande officielle l'UE n'impose pas de privatisation (mais dans la pratique a revient au mme) :
La privatisation de la SNCF est-elle une exigence de l'UE?



> En rsum, la commission europenne ne rclame pas la privatisation de la SNCF, mais cest notamment pour tre en conformit avec le droit europen que la rforme prvoit de changer le statut dEPIC de la SNCF en une socit anonyme  capitaux publics. Louverture  la concurrence,  laquelle se rfre le texte des Dcodeurs de lEurope est en effet prvue par le quatrime paquet ferroviaire, lensemble de textes portant la rforme du rail en Europe, comme nous lexpliquions dans une prcdente rponse.


Est-il vrai que l'Europe veut forcer la France  privatiser 150 barrages hydrolectriques ?



> La France dispose du deuxime parc hydrolectrique install en Europe, d'aprs le ministre de la Transition nergtique. Il s'agit de la premire source d'nergie renouvelable en France. L'Etat franais est propritaire des ouvrages qu'il a concds aprs la guerre pour une dure de soixante-quinze ans en gnral. Nombre de ces concessions sont arrives  chance, sans faire l'objet d'une mise en concurrence contrairement  ce que demande l'article 106 du trait sur le fonctionnement de l'Union europenne (TFUE). D'ici 2023, 150 concessions seront arrives  chance (sur 399). Bruxelles souhaiterait qu'ils puissent tre confis  des concurrents d'EDF.
> 
> Le rappel  l'ordre de la Commission europenne relance une bagarre engage il y a plus de dix ans. Prcisons que la Commission ne demande pas de privatiser les barrages au sens littral (comme les suggrent les nombreuses questions que nous avons reues  ce sujet). Les rglementations europennes ne prjugent en rien le rgime de la proprit dans les Etats membres, prcise  ce sujet l'article 345 du TFUE.


Les entreprises se font dcouper et les morceaux se font vendre.

EDF a pris cher  cause de l'UE :
- elle doit vendre des GWh  perte
- ses tarifs ont t augment pour crer une concurrence artificielle
- elle va t divis en 3 morceaux




> La France tait galement riche d'un systme de sant hors norme


Si l'hpital public est devenu pourri, c'est  cause de l'UE.
 La Commission europenne a demand 63 fois aux tats de rduire les dpenses de sant  dnonce leurodput Martin Schirdewan

L on voit que l'tat a fait des conomies :
11,7 milliards d'conomies en 10 ans : comment l'Etat a dpouill l'hpital
Ce qui n'est pas dans l'article c'est que l'UE met la pression pour que la France diminue ses dpenses publiques, par exemple il y a une histoire de dette publique infrieur  3% du PIB.




> De mme, le systme ducatif franais fournissait des ouvriers qualifis de grande qualit, dans tous les domaines et de tous les niveaux.


Dans le public tout le monde passe, il n'y a plus de redoublement, n'importe qui peut aller jusqu'au doctorat si il a la patience.
Aprs il y a toujours des gens qui font des coles prparatoire dans l'objectif de passer des concours pour avoir une place dans une cole d'ingnieur, et l le niveau doit tre un peu meilleur j'imagine.
Les gens ambitieux partent aux USA pour faire carrire.




> Mais 30 ans de nolibralisme ont mis ces infras  genou.


L'ide de tout privatiser afin qu'il y ait de la concurrence et de diminuer les dpenses publiques vient de l'UE.




> Il n'y a qu' voir ce que a donne avec la pandmie de coronavirus dans le systme hospitalier !


Nos voisins ne s'en sortent pas tellement mieux.
Cela dit, certains ont raliss des choses qu'on aurait pas pu faire :
En Allemagne, assez de lits de soins intensifs, mais pas assez de personnel



> Treize millions deuros pour rien? *Au printemps dernier, en cinquante-cinq jours exactement, la capitale allemande sest dote dun hpital de rserve, avec 488 lits supplmentaires.* Install dans un hall du parc des expositions, il aurait permis dintuber jusqu 111 patients ; 300 soignants venus des divers hpitaux berlinois ont t forms spcialement et se sont tenus prts pendant des mois  basculer sur la structure durgence, si lpidmie lexigeait. Mais Berlin na jamais eu besoin dactiver cette arme en blouse blanche. En sommeil, la coronaklinik devrait tre dmonte au plus tard en mai.


Mais au final les allemands seront quand mme confins.

===
Bref ne mettez pas toute la faute sur Macron, a a commenc bien avant lui, a continuera aprs lui. Tant que l'UE existera on est condamn  aller dans cette direction.
On va subir l'austrit et on atteindra ce niveau :
L'austrit en Grce : crise sanitaire et humanitaire (2014)

----------


## tanaka59

Bonjour, 




> Tu continues  tout mlanger en attribuant l'attestation  une folie bureaucratique.


Oui je continue de le penser,  car nos voisins espagnols et italiens ne s'en sortent pas mieux , pourant pas d'histoire d'attestation ... Si une attestation papier pouvait sauver des vies cela se serait ... C'est une vision bureaucratique . Pour preuve les hpitaux sont saturs ... 




> Je dis simplement que ce n'est pas une dcision bureaucratique mais une dcision qui mane directement du gouvernement.


Ces mmes personnes du gouvernement qui ont fait l'na ... narques, bureaucrates, technocrates qui sont passs par l ... Donc oui c'est une folie bureaucratique. 




> Elle a bon dos l'administration pour lui reprocher les dcisions de Macron.


L'administration a simplement montr son vrai visage ... essayer de tout rgler en mettant tout dans des cases ... Je vais comparer cela  une machine folle, un photocopieur fou qui crash toujours plus de papier ... 

Considrer les 67 millions de franais comme des gamins en qui on ne peut pas faire confiance, est juste humiliant, mprisant et infantilisant. Pour l'exemple (nime), scne incongrue qui est arriv  un collgue de travail devant la marchausse , il a du se justifier de sa vie strictement prive et sentimentale . Avec en prime une amende de 135 . 

Qu'on en viennent  ce genre de drive (qu'un policier) vient juger la vie strictement prive, sentimentale (les affaires de fesses ou de luc ...) , bref tout ce qui attrait  la sphre prive et ne rentre pas dans des "cases" d'attestations. C'est un jeu dangereux et  croire que certains se complaisent dans une forme de sadisme ...  :8O: 

On peut y voir une forme de dictature sanitaire ou psychologique plus que malsaine  ::?: 




> Car oui le gouvernement donne les ordres, et puisqu'il a dcid de combattre l'pidmie avec une attestation plutt que de prendre des dcisions pour renforcer le systme de sant, la recherche publique et la relocalisation des chaines de production des mdicaments, c'est sa responsabilit et pas celle de l'administration.


C'est aussi ce que je critique depuis plusieurs mois maintenant. Le gouvernement et l'administration (les narques) ont tous leur part de responsabilit. Il est suicidaire de dresponsabiliser l'administration.




> Que veux-tu que l'excutif fasse d'autre que d'appliquer les ordres qui lui sont donns ?


Que l'administration se rebiffe contre le gouvernement ... La preuve en est, les maires pataugent dans la semoule pour s'en sortir face  la rigidit des prfectures. 




> C'est Macron et son conseil de dfense qui sont dconnects de la ralit en se runissant dans un abris nuclaire pour grer la crise du covid - le comble du ridicule - et ce sont eux qui prennent les dcisions, y compris pour cette attestation, et non pas l'administration.


Gouvernement ET administrations sont tout autant dconnects ! 




> Nos voisins ne s'en sortent pas tellement mieux.
> Cela dit, certains ont raliss des choses qu'on aurait pas pu faire :
> En Allemagne, assez de lits de soins intensifs, mais pas assez de personnel
> 
> Mais au final les allemands seront quand mme confins.


La population allemande est vieillissante ... Donc de moins en moins d'actif.

----------


## ABCIWEB

> Bonjour, 
> 
> Oui je continue de le penser,  car nos voisins espagnols et italiens ne s'en sortent pas mieux , pourant pas d'histoire d'attestation ... Si une attestation papier pouvait sauver des vies cela se serait ... C'est une vision bureaucratique . Pour preuve les hpitaux sont saturs ... 
> 
> L'administration a simplement montr son vrai visage ... essayer de tout rgler en mettant tout dans des cases ...


Toujours faux, ce n'est pas l'administration qui montre sont vrai visage, c'est Macron et son gouvernement. C'est lui qui la dirige et elle ne fait que ce qu'on lui demande. Cette mme administration n'aurait pas impos cette attestation sans la volont du gouvernement donc plains-toi  qui de droit. 





> Que l'administration se rebiffe contre le gouvernement ... La preuve en est, les maires pataugent dans la semoule pour s'en sortir face  la rigidit des prfectures.


Le chef d'tat-major des armes Pierre de Villiers avait fait des objections sur la rduction du budget des armes, il a t vir illico presto et remplac par un pote  Macron. Le mme Macron qui voulait confier au pied nickel Benalla la rorganisation des services de scurit, a donne une ide des capacits de jugement du kk qui nous dirige. 

Quant aux maires, c'est encore Macron qui avait boycott le rendez-vous avec les lus locaux, en pensant qu'il n'avait pas besoin des ces reprsentants du bas peuple. Donc encore une fois, adresses tes reproches  l'incapable qui nous dirige si tu trouves que tout vient d'en haut sans coordination. Aprs il ne consulte dj pas ni l'assemble nationale ni son propre parti, pourquoi voudrais-tu que ce petit monsieur s'abaisse  parler  d'autres.

Quant aux prfets ils sont chargs d'appliquer la politique du gouvernement  Ce sont les dlgus de l'tat dans les rgions : "Le Prfet est le dpositaire de lautorit de lEtat dans les dpartements et les rgions o il reprsente le Premier Ministre et chacun des ministres. Il a la charge des intrts nationaux, est responsable de lordre public et veille prcisment au respect des lois.
Le prfet de rgion est le garant de la cohrence de laction de lEtat dans la rgion. Il est responsable de la mise en oeuvre des politiques de lEtat."
Donc encore une fois, plutt que d'accuser les prfectures,  accuses celui qui leur donne directement les consignes  appliquer.

----------


## tanaka59

Bonjour, 




> Toujours faux, ce n'est pas l'administration qui montre sont vrai visage, c'est Macron et son gouvernement.


Bien sur que si, que l'administration montre son vrai visage.

En faisant fit du bon sens et de toute logique, la marchausse peut donc maintenant verbaliser pour excs de vitesse au doigt mouill sans radar par exemple ?!  :8O: 

---

Je reprend l'exemple du couvre feu  18h.

> embouteillage sur la route 
> transport publique qui subissent panne et / ou incident

En quoi l'usager est responsable de la mauvaise gestion d'un gestionnaire de voirie (comme l'tat, un dpartement, un oprateur de transport ...) ? En rien ... C'est la responsabilis juridique de l'oprateur qui est engag ... pas celle de l'usager. 

Donc non seulement le service rendu ne l'ai pas  l'usager et en plus l'oprateur ou le gestionnaire de transport a encore le culot de se ddouaner ... Certains ne manque pas de toupet pour chapper  leur responsabilits.  :8O: 

Sanctionner par facilit celui qui se retrouve arriver en retard  cause de la SNCF ou de l'organisation de l'tat, est victime et non coupable ... Merci de ne pas inverser les rles.  ::roll::  

A suivre la logique de fonctionnement de ce gouvernement,  18h01 se trouver dans les bouchons ou dans les transports publiques est un danger sanitaire ... Dans ce qu'a la soyons jusqu'auboutiste, pourquoi ne pas contraindre la socit  fermer boutique  16h , et interdire les bouchons et HDP dans les transports publiques entre 16 et 18h ? Comme cela on ne pas verbaliser pour un motif "d'tre pris dans les heures de pointes" ... 

Dans la mme logique vu qu'on fait fit du bon sens , je propose de verbaliser les excs vitesses sans utiliser de radar, en utilisant des principes fallacieux , arbitraires , de gouts, de jugements, d'envies ... Pour 2 voitures qui se suivent sera comme au loto : untel on verbalise l'autre non ... 

---




> C'est lui qui la dirige et elle ne fait que ce qu'on lui demande.


Ce qui prouve que l'administration est tout aussi bte que ce gouvernement ... On va prendre des lois ou des sanctions sans aucun discernement, en demandant aux gens de se jeter d'un pont par exemples, et tu penses qu'ils vont le faire ?  :8O: 




> Cette mme administration n'aurait pas impos cette attestation sans la volont du gouvernement donc plains-toi  qui de droit.


J'ai dj au culot en crivant, aux dputs et au dfenseur des droits ... Ceux ci se gardent bien de ne pas se mouiller car c'est une question "politique" et ne veulent pas se mouiller. Ils sont conscient du problme et bottent en touche, ils le reconnaissent




> Le chef d'tat-major des armes Pierre de Villiers avait fait des objections sur la rduction du budget des armes, il a t vir illico presto et remplac par un pote  Macron.


C'est culturel. En France mettre une critique sur une chose qui ne fonctionne pas, en avanant un argument . On t'ignore ou te minore au faisant fit que tu n'existes pas, ou que avance des propos calomnieux ou fallacieux . On doit montrer ce qui se mousse en France , mme quand cela ne fonctionne pas ... 




> Le mme Macron qui voulait confier au pied nickel Benalla la rorganisation des services de scurit, a donne une ide des capacits de jugement du kk qui nous dirige.


Des narques, des technocrates et des bureaucrates ... Certains n'ont rien dans le poix chiche  ::ptdr::  




> Quant aux maires, c'est encore Macron qui avait boycott le rendez-vous avec les lus locaux, en pensant qu'il n'avait pas besoin des ces reprsentants du bas peuple.


Cela s'appelle le mpris.




> Donc encore une fois, adresses tes reproches  l'incapable qui nous dirige si tu trouves que tout vient d'en haut sans coordination.


Les tords sont partags entre l'administration (avec ces drives de mauvaises gestion des 40 dernires annes) et Macron lui mme ... 

Tiens cela ne vous rappelle rien : 




 : Hollande capitaine d'un pdalo, Macron capitaine d'un paquebot avec son administration ... qui vient de s'chouer  ::lol:: 




> Donc encore une fois, plutt que d'accuser les prfectures,  accuses celui qui leur donne directement les consignes  appliquer.


Les prfectures sont dans le panier des "administrations folles".  ::mouarf::

----------


## Fuigi

> Car oui le gouvernement donne les ordres, et puisqu'il a dcid de combattre l'pidmie avec une attestation plutt que de prendre des dcisions pour renforcer le systme de sant, la recherche publique et la relocalisation des chaines de production des mdicaments, c'est sa responsabilit et pas celle de l'administration. Que veux-tu que l'excutif fasse d'autre que d'appliquer les ordres qui lui sont donns ? C'est Macron et son conseil de dfense qui sont dconnects de la ralit en se runissant dans un abris nuclaire pour grer la crise du covid - le comble du ridicule - et ce sont eux qui prennent les dcisions, y compris pour cette attestation, et non pas l'administration.


Aprs, qu'il ai fait leurs conseils de dfense dans un bunker, c'est pas dlirant et reste totalement dans leur ton, on est en guerre  ::aie:: . D'ailleurs, je trouve que le nom de l'endroit est assez cocasse.

----------


## pmithrandir

A l'heure de la communication a outrance, je pense que le choix du bunker est  trouver dans la confidentialit. Le cot solennel pour els participnts doit compter aussi.

Aprs, tanaka, je pense que tu es a cot de la plaque. ladministration que tu fustige ne fait quexcuter les demandes de lexcutif et du lgislateur. Quand on veut toujours plus de rgles et de contrle, on entraine de facto une inflation des cas tordu a prparer.

L'attestation contre laquelle tu semble dailleur tant en colre, qui ne m'a jamais pos de problme... un bout de papier a remplir c'est facile, a servit a maintenir les gens chez eux l'anne dernire. Elle  l'avantage aussi de forcer les gens a faire des faux quand ils sortent sans utiliser un des cas autoris, et de bien souligner le fait que c'est interdit. (y a pas l'excuse du : je ne savais pas)

Bref, c'tait pas une mauvaise ide.

Et si tu cherches vraiment un coupable pour les retours  la maison difficiles, dirige toi vers ton service RH pas foutu de te donner ton attestation de dplacement professionnel qui leur prend 10 sec  gnrer. La loi impose cette contrainte,  eux de s'adapter.

----------


## David_g

> A l'heure de la communication a outrance, je pense que le choix du bunker est  trouver dans la confidentialit. Le cot solennel pour els participnts doit compter aussi.


C'est surtout je pense qu'un conseil de dfense est couvert par des points juridique plus stricte (a limite les fuites de ce qui s'y dit, et implique plus de risques si un ministre en porte  faux venait  en parler (surtout qu'il y en a moins de prsent))

----------


## tanaka59

Bonjour, 




> Aprs, tanaka, je pense que tu es a cot de la plaque. ladministration que tu fustige ne fait quexcuter les demandes de lexcutif et du lgislateur. Quand on veut toujours plus de rgles et de contrle, on entraine de facto une inflation des cas tordu a prparer.


Pour donner quelques chiffres , en France :

> 12  15 milles lois
> 130  150 milles dcrets 
> 450 milles normes

Donc non je ne suis pas a ct de la plaque . A toujours crer plus de loi , l'tat et ces institutions se perd dans des mesures futiles , inutiles ... voire contradictoire.

A savoir l'tat franais cre des lois, sans jamais abroger ou supprimer les anciennes ! Une commission Thodule avait mme t cre pour tenter de supprimer 1500 anciennes obsoltes. Que nenni . La commission n'a rien trouv de mieux que d'en crer 150 de plus . 

Forcement  avoir des trucs toujours plus tordu ... le pkin moyen s'y perd ... Ne vous inquitez pas, la marchausse sera la pour le verbaliser car nul n'est cens ignorer la loi . Bientt on va tous se balader avec un attach caisse avec tous nos documents administratifs , ainsi qu'avec un pav de code civil/pnal ?




> L'attestation contre laquelle tu semble dailleur tant en colre, qui ne m'a jamais pos de problme... un bout de papier a remplir c'est facile, a servit a maintenir les gens chez eux l'anne dernire. Elle  l'avantage aussi de forcer les gens a faire des faux quand ils sortent sans utiliser un des cas autoris, et de bien souligner le fait que c'est interdit. (y a pas l'excuse du : je ne savais pas)


Cela sert surtout  mettre dans la merde, le pkin moyen dj fortement impact dans son quotidien, dont la situation ne rentre dans aucune case ... C'est facile, cela ne rentre pas dans une case > on verbalise . Ou comment faire les poches de 135 . 




> Et si tu cherches vraiment un coupable pour les retours  la maison difficiles, dirige toi vers ton service RH pas foutu de te donner ton attestation de dplacement professionnel qui leur prend 10 sec  gnrer. La loi impose cette contrainte,  eux de s'adapter.


tonnement chez nos voisins, on ne se complait pas d'une hyper bureaucratie et tatisation ... Pas d'histoire d'attestation . En France c'est encore et toujours plus de papier , partout et dans tous les sens ... Nos narques ont surtout 40 ans de retard.

----------


## halaster08

J'ai entendu un truc ce week end qui m'a beaucoup tonn, je crois pas que a encore t abord ici, le ministre des transport (ou le secrtaire d'tat) s'est expliqu sur le fait qu'il y a encore des vols France Brsil malgr le covid et la gestion dsastreuse du Brsil de cette crise, il a expliquer qu'on ne pouvait pas fermer compltement toutes les lignes notamment pour des motifs imprieux (ce que je peux entendre) genre des franais qui veulent rentrer dans leur pays. Il a prcis aussi que tous les passagers de ces vols ont des PCR ngatifs, qu'ils sont soumis a des protocoles sanitaires ...
Et a un moment pour *rassurer* les gens, il a donn le nombre de passager par jour que a reprsente en disant que c'tait peu, ce nombre en question c'est *50* , 50 par jour (il a pas dit depuis quand, ou alors j'ai pas entendu, mais a supposer que c'est le cas depuis un an a dfait dj un peu plus de 18000 personnes au total), moi ce chiffre me rassure pas du tout j'ai l'impression qu'en temps de pandmie 1 par jour c'est dj trop, surtout quand on sait a quelle point le virus et ses variants prolifrent l-bas.
En plus du fait que je trouve ce nombre assez lev, a fait quand mme plus d'un an que dure cette crise a commenc, je peux comprendre les motifs imprieux dans un premier temps qui la pandmie te surprend mais l a fait un an quoi, les gens qui voulaient rentrer on largement eu le temps de la faire !

Vous en pensez quoi vous ?

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Vous en pensez quoi vous ?


Que s'il y avait une vritable volont politique de restreindre, voire de bloquer la pandmie, on aurait commenc par stopper tous les vols internationaux depuis longtemps.
En gros, on rapatriait les franais de l'tranger qui le souhaitaient, avec une date limite d'offre, et une mise en quatorzaine, et puis plus rien.

Ensuite, il tait aussi possible de faire comme en Australie. Une quarantaine obligatoire de x jours pour chaque entrant, et ce mme pour la zone euro.
Et on fermait TOUTES les frontires, y compris celles de l'UE. 

Et, mme  l'intrieure de l'hexagone, j'ai jamais compris que l'on fasse des "zones rouges" mais qu'il soit possible d'entrer et de sortir de ces zones sans restrictions ! Des guignols qu'on vous dit ! C'est a qui nous gouverne, des guignols !

----------


## tanaka59

Bonjour, 




> Vous en pensez quoi vous ?


Que tu auras toujours des cas particuliers qui ncessitent le franchissement d'une frontire .

Le virus pourra voyager aussi par d'autres manires > les animaux, les marchandises . 

C'est comme tout le zro absolu nexiste pas. Rien nempchera avec toutes les bonnes volont une personne d'avoir un malaise cardiaque et de se tuer au volant ... 

On a aussi d'autres facteurs .Le Brsil c'est 210 millions d'habitants , la France 65 millions. Les changes socio-conomique peuvent tre plus important et peser plus lourd que le Portugal , pays de 10 millions d'habitants .

La question aussi du "pourquoi du comment du parce que au Bresil" on en est arriv l . Pays moins bien dvelopp conomiquement que la France. Infra sanitaire et systme de sant qui laisse a dsirer. Corruption, systme politique opaque (ngligeant, voir volontairement magouilleur ... ) . 

Retroactivement le Bresil peut avoir le mme discours que la France ... seul elle mme  ::mouarf::  . Donc c'est l'arroseur arros.

----------


## virginieh

> En plus du fait que je trouve ce nombre assez lev, a fait quand mme plus d'un an que dure cette crise a commenc, je peux comprendre les motifs imprieux dans un premier temps qui la pandmie te surprend mais l a fait un an quoi, les gens qui voulaient rentrer on largement eu le temps de la faire !
> 
> Vous en pensez quoi vous ?


Je suis d'accord surtout que l'an dernier que des franais se soient faits coincs au Brsil, et n'aient pas pu revenir en France lors du premier confinement c'est trs possible.
Si au premier dconfinement il y avait eu une grosse demande de retours, on possde quand mme des avions qui peuvent transfrer plus de 50 personnes  la fois.
Ca donne plus l'impression de trajets rguliers que de gens inquiets qui veulent fuir l'pidmie.
Donc a m'inquiete

----------


## tanaka59

Bonjour, 




> Je suis d'accord surtout que l'an dernier que des franais se soient faits coincs au Brsil, et n'aient pas pu revenir en France lors du premier confinement c'est trs possible.
> Si au premier dconfinement il y avait eu une grosse demande de retours, on possde quand mme des avions qui peuvent transfrer plus de 50 personnes  la fois.
> Ca donne plus l'impression de trajets rguliers que de gens inquiets qui veulent fuir l'pidmie.
> Donc a m'inquiete


Dans certains pays la corruption rgne . Donc contre un back chiche il est possible de passer une frontire avec de faux document. Bienvenu dans le vrai monde. 

Bientt celui qui passera une frontire pourra tre accus de bioterrorisme ou d'tre vecteur d'un agent pathogne bactriologique , d'attaque NBRC ... Bref de que sais je . On nage en plein dlire.

---

On se vas se marrer , quand Mr toutlemonde va faire des farces aux agents aux frontires . "Vous venez en vacances ? Non je viens faire bioterrorisme "  ::ptdr::   ::mouarf::  . C'est cool de faire des canulars . 

Comme lhistoire des quarantaines , c'est cool aussi de les faire tourner en borique , pour prendre la poudre d'escampette et ne pas faire la quarantaine.  ::mouarf:: 

En tout cas c'est des canulars  faire  ::mrgreen::

----------


## David_g

> Bonjour, 
> 
> Dans certains pays la corruption rgne . Donc contre un back chiche il est possible de passer une frontire avec de faux document. Bienvenu dans le vrai monde. 
> Bientt celui qui passera une frontire pourra tre accus de bioterrorisme ou d'tre vecteur d'un agent pathogne bactriologique , d'attaque NBRC ... Bref de que sais je . On nage en plein dlire.
> 
> ---
> 
> On se vas se marrer , quand Mr toutlemonde va faire des farces aux agents aux frontires . "Vous venez en vacances ? Non je viens faire bioterrorisme "   . C'est cool de faire des canulars . 
> Comme lhistoire des quarantaines , c'est cool aussi de les faire tourner en borique , pour prendre la poudre d'escampette et ne pas faire la quarantaine. 
> En tout cas c'est des canulars  faire


Heureusement qu'on nous parle de la maturit des gens..

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Heureusement qu'on nous parle de la maturit des gens..


Et c'est la mme personne qui reproche  l'tat de mettre en place les attestations, qui "dresponsabilisent" les gens. Ben, je serais l'tat, je mettrais des attestations d'attestation !  ::roll::

----------


## tanaka59

Bonjour, 




> Heureusement qu'on nous parle de la maturit des gens..





> Et c'est la mme personne qui reproche  l'tat de mettre en place les attestations, qui "dresponsabilisent" les gens. Ben, je serais l'tat, je mettrais des attestations d'attestation !


L'tat fait chier le citoyen moyen depuis plus d'un an ... A un moment donner le citoyen moyen est aussi en droit de mme. 

Savez comme les vieux croutons qu'on dit qui font chier  ::roll:: .

On rend simplement la monnaie de la pice.

----------


## Ryu2000

> On rend simplement la monnaie de la pice.


C'est immature.
Dis toi qu'on est en tat d'alerte, il faut que tout le monde fasse des efforts et dans 4, 5 ans les salles de sport, les bars, les festivals, les cinmas vont redmarrer.
Sinon tu peux aller rejoindre un mouvement comme celui des gilets jaunes.

=====
J'espre qu'LREM va dgager du pouvoir en 2022, 5 ans c'est dj trop.
Face  Le Pen, Castaner demande  la gauche de  cesser de se tromper dadversaire 



> Le chef de file des dputs LREM, Christophe Castaner, a reproch dimanche  la gauche de  se tromper dadversaire  en ciblant, selon lui, Emmanuel Macron de prfrence  la candidate RN Marine le Pen en vue de la prsidentielle de 2022.
> 
>  Quils cessent de nous donner des leons et surtout de jouer avec le feu, quils cessent de vouloir casser le front rpublicain, quils cessent de se tromper dadversaire, et je le dis  toute la gauche , a lanc sur Radio J llu venu du PS, en affirmant que  *toute la gauche considre toujours que son adversaire cest Macron* et pas Le Pen .


C'est incroyable comme les gens d'LREM ne sont pas subtil, 1 an  l'avance il font dj du chantage : "un vote contre nous est presque un vote pour le RN". LREM fait plus peur que l'pouvantail.

Je dteste ce genre de sondage et d'article :
Prsidentielle : aucun candidat de gauche ne serait assur de l'emporter en cas de second tour face  Marine Le Pen, selon un sondage



> A gauche, la socialiste Anne Hidalgo ferait jeu gal avec Marine Le Pen, mais Jean-Luc Mlenchon serait largement battu. Selon ces hypothses de second tour, l'cologiste Yannick Jadot serait lui aussi battu par 47% des voix contre 53%.


Si on regarde les sondages 13 mois avant la prsidentielle de 2017 c'tait galement n'importe quoi. (pour 2017, tout sauf Hollande et Sarkozy (c'tait Jup le candidat de l'UMP, Franois Hollande le candidat du PS, Macron n'tait pas favoris)

----------


## tanaka59

Bonjour, 




> Dis toi qu'on est en tat d'alerte, il faut que tout le monde fasse des efforts


A toujours demander des efforts encore et toujours aux mmes, allez vous brosser ... C'est lhpital qui se fout de la charit ma parole  ::furieux::   ::furax::   ::rouleau::   ::evilred::  ?!

Donc  moment, je trouve tout  fait NORMAL de contourner des lois toujours plus liberticide et de cesser de fournir des efforts.




> et dans 4, 5 ans les salles de sport, les bars, les festivals, les cinmas vont redmarrer.
> Sinon tu peux aller rejoindre un mouvement comme celui des gilets jaunes.


Des franais honntes ,qui jusqu'ici ne disaient rien, consentaient  faire encore et toujours plus d'efforts, si ils se dcident  se rebiffer et  contester je leur donner raisons. Que cela vous plaisent ou non, que vous trouviez cela choquant ou pas . C'est pas mon problme. 

Prendre le pkin moyen pour le dindon de la farce , cela va bien 2 minutes. 

Temps pis pour vous de vous faire rembarrer  ::ptdr::   ::mrgreen::   ::mrgreen::

----------


## Ryu2000

> A toujours demander des efforts encore et toujours aux mmes


Ouais mais l en l'occurrence il y a un petit virus qui paralyse le monde entier. (c'est plus ou moins un rhume, mais nos systmes immunitaires n'y sont pas encore d'habitu. Quand un systme immunitaire n'a jamais t en contact avec un virus, parfois il galre un peu au dbut.)
Enfin bref, ce que j'essaie de dire c'est que nous vivons une priode historique (un peu comme la crise conomique de 2007, 2008, 2009).

En ce moment il y a plusieurs grands pays qui sont autant  l'arrt que la France.
Il est possible que certains gouvernements utilisent la pandmie comme prtexte pour faire passer des lois liberticides.
Covid-19 dans le monde : lAllemagne durcit sa loi pour pouvoir imposer des restrictions sur tout le territoire

Le gouvernement pense que plus les gens circuleront plus il faudra de temps pour que les choses reviennent  la normale. Donc il fait le maximum afin de dissuader les gens de se promener n'importe comment.
Il me semble que le gouvernement espre qu'autour de mai, juin, juillet les personnes vaccins et les personnes qui ont guris spontanment pourront retrouver l'accs  des types d'activit (cinma, restaurant, festival, salle de sport, etc).
Il y a une histoire d'UE et de passeport vaccinal.




> Donc  moment, je trouve tout  fait NORMAL de contourner des lois toujours plus liberticide et de cesser de fournir des efforts.


C'est dommage que tu sois mauvais pour convaincre les foules  ::P:  Cette stratgie ne peut fonctionner que si des millions de Franais le font en mme temps.
Pour l'instant si la police contrle une personne qui n'est pas en rgle, elle va pouvoir la sanctionner.

On approche de l't, le gouvernement va surement lcher du leste, pour que les gens ne s'nervent pas trop.
Il est possible qu'en juillet, aout, on soit un peu plus libre. Le gouvernement prpare la rouverture :
Covid-19 - Fin du confinement : des snateurs pour une rouverture sur mesure des lieux culturels, Macron prsidera jeudi une runion sur les protocoles sanitaires



> Les snateurs estiment que "les muses et monuments, les cinmas et les salles de spectacle en format assis pourraient tre les premiers autoriss  rouvrir de manire progressive", mais ils "ne partagent pas loption actuelle du gouvernement dune rouverture uniforme par secteur". Ils demandent au contraire une rouverture sur mesure, sur autorisation du prfet en collaboration avec les lus locaux. Selon l'AFP, la mission dinformation snatoriale envisage par ailleurs de limiter laccs aux spectacles et festivals "de grande jauge".


EMMANUEL MACRON ENVISAGE DE PRENDRE LA PAROLE DICI LA FIN DU MOIS D'AVRIL POUR DTAILLER UN CALENDRIER DE ROUVERTURES

----------


## Cincinnatus

> Prendre le pkin moyen pour le dindon de la farce , cela va bien 2 minutes.


Non, les dindons chinois n'ont rien  voir l-dedans !! On en a assez avec les pangolins et les chauve-souris !!  ::aie:: 

Et pour ce qui est de l'hpital, il vaudrait mieux respecter les rgles sanitaires :

* Confinement total, par piti  : le tweet dune anesthsiste lilloise devient viral*
Dans un tweet, une anesthsiste-ranimatrice lilloise demande un confinement strict  par piti . Ses propos poignants ont fait ragir plus de 45 000 personnes sur les rseaux sociaux.
https://www.lavoixdunord.fr/967815/a...-devient-viral

----------


## halaster08

> Et pour ce qui est de l'hpital, il vaudrait mieux respecter les rgles sanitaires :
> 
> * Confinement total, par piti  : le tweet dune anesthsiste lilloise devient viral*
> Dans un tweet, une anesthsiste-ranimatrice lilloise demande un confinement strict  par piti . Ses propos poignants ont fait ragir plus de 45 000 personnes sur les rseaux sociaux.


a fait longtemps que de nombreux personnel soignant le rclame ce confinement strict, mais comme on a un prsident qui a lu l'pidmiologie pour les nuls on attend toujours ...

----------


## Gunny

> Non, les dindons chinois n'ont rien  voir l-dedans !! On en a assez avec les pangolins et les chauve-souris !! 
> 
> Et pour ce qui est de l'hpital, il vaudrait mieux respecter les rgles sanitaires :
> 
> * Confinement total, par piti  : le tweet dune anesthsiste lilloise devient viral*
> Dans un tweet, une anesthsiste-ranimatrice lilloise demande un confinement strict  par piti . Ses propos poignants ont fait ragir plus de 45 000 personnes sur les rseaux sociaux.
> https://www.lavoixdunord.fr/967815/a...-devient-viral


En lien :
Covid-19 - "On ment aux Franais, il y a un choix politique d'accepter chaque jour qu'un Boeing s'crase", dnonce le Pr Pialoux



> "le mot (mort) a disparu du discours politique. Le prsident de la Rpublique n'a pas prononc le mot mort, il dit 'endeuill'. On ne parle plus des morts, on parle des familles qui vivent des choses tragiques", relve l'infectiologue


Et pendant ce temps-l, on va atteindre les 100.000 morts aujourd'hui ou demain (voire il y a plusieurs semaines dj)

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Et pendant ce temps-l, on va atteindre les 100.000 morts aujourd'hui ou demain

----------


## tanaka59

Bonjour, 




> Et pour ce qui est de l'hpital, il vaudrait mieux respecter les rgles sanitaires :


Vois tu c'est que je fais depuis plus d'un an :

> plu de serrage de mince
> plu de bise
> port du masque des que je suis dans l'espace public ou au contact d'une personne qui n'est pas de mon domicile
> tltravail
> dsinfecter , nettoyer (un comble, travaillant dans le secteur des produits mnager, je n'ai jamais vu les gens autant se ruer sur les dsinfectants et nettoyant multisurface ! )




> * Confinement total, par piti  : le tweet dune anesthsiste lilloise devient viral*
> Dans un tweet, une anesthsiste-ranimatrice lilloise demande un confinement strict  par piti . Ses propos poignants ont fait ragir plus de 45 000 personnes sur les rseaux sociaux.
> https://www.lavoixdunord.fr/967815/a...-devient-viral


Le problme de fond reste , qu'humainement et mentalement la sant mentale a autant de poids que la sant physique ou bactriologique ... Donc de la  aller mettre plus de crdit sur les patients du covid et a ngliger tout le reste. C'est jouer avec une bombe a retardement .

Dsol pour ceux qui trouvent que prserver la sant mentale est scandaleux ... Bah non . Les personnes qui veulent prserver leur sant mentale, on autant le droit de le faire, que ceux qui luttent contre le covid ou pour ne pas le choper ... Que cela vous paraissent choquant, immorale . 

A un moment reprocher  ceux qui sont au bord de l'asphyxie a causes des mesures, leur reprocher de prendre des liberts ... vous ne manquez pas du culot !  ::furax::   ::furieux:: 




> Et pendant ce temps-l, on va atteindre les 100.000 morts aujourd'hui ou demain (voire il y a plusieurs semaines dj)


Je me suis fait la rflexion ce matin  la vu des chiffres.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Et pendant ce temps-l, on va atteindre les 100.000 morts aujourd'hui ou demain


Le gouvernement a impos un confinement strict le 03 avril, il faut au moins 1 mois pour voir les premiers effets.  partir de mai a ira peut-tre mieux.

Il faut relativiser, 100 000 c'est rien (surtout si on le met en pourcentage), rien que le cancer doit tuer 150 000 Franais par an et les maladies cardiovasculaires un peu prs autant. (le SARS-CoV-2 fera de moins en moins de morts, peut-tre qu'en 2023, 2024, la grippe fera plus de morts que le SARS-CoV-2, alors que le cancer et les maladies cardiovasculaires continueront de tuer 300 000 Franais par an)
Si on regarde le nombre de morts total en France, il n'y a pas une diffrence immense entre 2019 et 2020. (a doit tre +9%)

Ces maladies qui ont emport bien plus de 100.000 personnes en France



> Si la communaut scientifique dbat encore sur le nombre de morts, il est tabli que cette bactrie est  l'origine du dcs de prs d'un tiers de la population europenne au Moyen-ge, soit entre 25 et 34 millions d'mes, dont 50.000  80.000  Paris. En 1720, la peste ressurgit  Marseille, emportant 30.000 des 90.000 habitants de la ville et tuant 100.000 personnes au total dans le Languedoc et la Provence. Des politiques de sant sont mises en place, comme le mur de la peste, o les autorits sont autorises par le roi  tirer  vue sur ceux qui tentent de franchir les lignes.


Les restrictions sont difficiles  supporter, le gouvernement offre un soutient psychologique aux enfants :
Covid-19 : les enfants de 3  17 ans pourront bnficier gratuitement de dix sances chez le psychologue, annonce Emmanuel Macron



> "Nous avons aujourd'hui un problme de sant qui touche nos enfants et adolescents, qui se rajoute  l'pidmie", a reconnu le prsident lors d'une visite au service de pdopsychiatrie du CHU de Reims (Marne) pour rencontrer mdecins et jeunes patients, afin de constater le fort impact psychologique de la crise. Il tait accompagn du ministre de la Sant, Olivier Vran, et du secrtaire d'Etat en charge de l'enfance, Adrien Taquet.

----------


## pmithrandir

> Le gouvernement a impos un confinement strict le 03 avril, il faut au moins 1 mois pour voir les premiers effets.  partir de mai a ira peut-tre mieux.


 ::ptdr:: 

Strict ?
avant 19h tu peux quand mme faire tout sauf partir en week end  ::): 

Nous les anniversaires des gosses continuent, les rencontre au parc ou les uns chez les autres aussi, etc... Rien ne s'est vraiment arrt, bien au contraire, avec les beaux jours, la vie reprend doucement.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Strict ?


Sous certains aspect oui. Les coles sont fermes, on incite les entreprises  faire du tltravail, il y a des contrles et des amendes.
Apparemment a ne rigole pas :
Confinement 2021 : Dplacements autoriss, Trajets possibles en avril



> Puis-je visiter des proches avec mon enfant ?
> Pour autant, il vous est interdit de vous dplacer avec votre ou vos enfant(s) chez des proches pour une simple visite. Si vous le pouvez, il vous est possible d'organiser cette rencontre avec vos proches en extrieur, dans un rayon de 10km autour de votre domicile. N'oubliez pas que vous ne pouvez pas vous runir  plus de six personnes en extrieur.





> Nous les anniversaires des gosses continuent, les rencontre au parc ou les uns chez les autres aussi, etc...


Si vous faites un peu de bruit, un voisin pourrait faire de la dlation.
Par exemple :
Une fte clandestine est organise chez ses voisins, Nicolas Sarkozy appelle la police

Il serait difficile de faire accepter au peuple des restrictions plus stricts. Les gens sont au bout du rouleau.
Je ne vois pas ce que le gouvernement pourrait faire de plus. ( part tester plus de gens qui n'ont pas de symptme)

Covid-19: Macron prsidera jeudi  llyse une runion sur la sortie de crise



> Le chef de ltat sest engag  rouvrir des lieux culturels et *des terrasses  la mi-mai*, mais la partie nest pas gagne.

----------


## pmithrandir

En fait, la loi est bien plus ouverte que ca.
Tu peux te dplacer sans contrainte dans les 10km.
Tu ne peux pas te runir a plus de 6 dehors, mais dans une proprit prive, tu fais ce que tu veux. La seule chose qui peut etre reproch, c'est le tapage, mais rien en rapport avec le COVID.

Les limitations sont :
 - heures de dplacement
 - distance de dplacement
 - papiers disponible.

Le reste, c'est des recommandation. Et en ce moment, les gens s'en foutent des recommandations je pense...

Pour ton lien sur Sarko, je pense que les policiers vont voir leurs amendes pour non respect des gestes barrires retoques... si les gens ne sortent pas, ils sont sur un lieu priv et la loi ne s'y applique pas.
Le seul reproche c'est le tapage nocturne, mais si ils dorment sur place, c'est priv.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Le seul reproche c'est le tapage nocturne


Apparemment si tu laisses les policiers rentrer tu peux prendre plus cher que a. Mais effectivement il y a moyen de ne prendre qu'une amende pour tapage nocturne.
Covid-19: ce que je risque si on se rassemble  plus de six adultes chez moi



> Mais si la police est avertie dune soire, il se peut que  le parquet nous dlivre une rquisition sur le fondement de la mise en danger dlibre de la vie dautrui. Grce  ce document, nous parvenons  impressionner le propritaire et, la plupart du temps, il nous autorise  entrer , indique un officier de police au Monde qui pointe le flou juridique autour des contrles. Mais ce motif de mise en danger de la vie dautrui ne colle pas vraiment  la situation aux yeux de la direction des affaires criminelles et des grces, elle implique en effet  le fait dexposer directement autrui  un risque immdiat de mort ou de blessures.  Il peut cependant tre dans certains cas un motif de poursuites des organisateurs de rassemblements. *Une fois entrs lgalement dans le logement, il se peut que les policiers verbalisent comme la rapport Le Monde.*


Normalement tu ne dois pas laisser la police rentrer, il y a un principe dinviolabilit du domicile, mais y'en a qui le font (a me fait penser  ceux qui ont reconnu avoir tlcharg illgalement, aprs le troisime avertissement d'Hadopi  ::roll:: )
Rassemblements festifs, restaurants clandestins : des contrles policiers entours dun flou juridique



> Comment, ds lors, appliquer les strictes consignes du ministre de lintrieur en respectant le principe dinviolabilit du domicile ?  Il sagit dune vraie question juridique, estime Evan Raschel,  laquelle aucune solution na t apporte. La gestion de la crise sanitaire na tout simplement pas t pense de ce point de vue.


La loi empche le gouvernement de faire plus contre les soires prives. Et c'est probablement mieux comme a.

----------


## tanaka59

Bonjour, 




> Apparemment si tu laisses les policiers rentrer tu peux prendre plus cher que a. Mais effectivement il y a moyen de ne prendre qu'une amende pour tapage nocturne.
> Covid-19: ce que je risque si on se rassemble  plus de six adultes chez moi
> 
> Normalement tu ne dois pas laisser la police rentrer, il y a un principe dinviolabilit du domicile, mais y'en a qui le font (a me fait penser  ceux qui ont reconnu avoir tlcharg illgalement, aprs le troisime avertissement d'Hadopi )
> Rassemblements festifs, restaurants clandestins : des contrles policiers entours dun flou juridique
> 
> La loi empche le gouvernement de faire plus contre les soires prives. Et c'est probablement mieux comme a.


En Belgique un tapage nocturne en temps de covid c'est 250  ... Plus sal que les 68 ou 135  d'amende.

----------


## David_g

Sinon la 'Proposition de loi pour une scurit globale prservant les liberts' vient d'tre vot (75 pour, 33 contre sur 108 votants). 

cela entrine pas mal de btise ma foi mais bon.

----------


## halaster08

> Sinon la 'Proposition de loi pour une scurit globale prservant les liberts' vient d'tre vot (75 pour, 33 contre sur 108 votants). 
> 
> cela entrine pas mal de btise ma foi mais bon.


Ce n'est malheureusement pas une grande surprise vu que LREM a toujours la majorit  l'assemble nationale et que leur dput votent sans broncher les ordres des ministres ou du prsident, ce n'tait qu'une question de temps, le temps de faire l'illusion du dbat.
La bonne nouvelle c'est que c'est la fin des "bavures" policires puisqu'on a plus le droit des les filmer ...

----------


## halaster08

Le respect des lois vu par nos "lites":



On dirait une caricature, mais non c'est bien rel ...

----------


## tanaka59

Bonjour, 




> Le respect des lois vu par nos "lites":
> 
> 
> 
> On dirait une caricature, mais non c'est bien rel ...


Cette brave dame ne sera pas inquit elle  limmunit diplomatique ^^ ou que sais je de protection de la part de l'tat. 

Par contre tre dans sa voiture  18h01 dans les bouchons c'est interdits, bande de saligots et de dangereux contaminateurs !

----------


## pmithrandir

> Ce n'est malheureusement pas une grande surprise vu que LREM a toujours la majorit  l'assemble nationale et que leur dput votent sans broncher les ordres des ministres ou du prsident, ce n'tait qu'une question de temps, le temps de faire l'illusion du dbat.
> La bonne nouvelle c'est que c'est la fin des "bavures" policires puisqu'on a plus le droit des les filmer ...


https://www.lemonde.fr/societe/artic...6884_3224.html


Pas exactement. On a finalement le droit de filmer.... mais c est la diffusion pour identifier ou nuire qui est illgale.

Les journalistes pouvant toujours le faire.

C est pas top mais moins liberticide que l interdiction initiale.
 Aprs je reste persuad que l identification d un policier devrait tre facilit par moyen anonymis.
Gros numro sur le dos, unique ou pas dans le temps... et une correspondance faisable par fichier d tat uniquement.

Du 3 mars au 22 le numro 442367 est attribu  Mr xxx 
Du 23 au 12 avril il portera le 846422...

a permettait de limiter les bavures je suis sur en facilitant les identifications par l IGPN ou la justice.

Ainsi on pourrait mme les autoriser  tre masqu  la rigueur. C est deshumanisant mais a a l avantage de scuriser les 2 parties.

----------


## halaster08

> Aprs je reste persuad que l identification d un policier devrait tre facilit par moyen anonymis.
> Gros numro sur le dos, unique ou pas dans le temps... et une correspondance faisable par fichier d tat uniquement.


Flicitations, tu viens d'inventer le numro RIO: https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/R%C3%A...27organisation
C'est cens tre obligatoire de l'avoir bien visible sur son uniforme pour identifier les policiers en cas de bavure film, or tonnamment presque personne ne le porte (sans aucune sanction) et du coup dans quasi toutes les "enqutes" mens par l'IGPN on ne retrouve jamais l'auteur des bavures, pas de bol

----------


## bududo

> https://www.lemonde.fr/societe/artic...6884_3224.html
> 
> Ainsi on pourrait mme les autoriser  tre masqu  la rigueur. C est deshumanisant mais a a l avantage de scuriser les 2 parties.


Certains d'entre eux le sont peut-tre parfois  ::?:  

A ce propos, si tu tabasses un black bloc qui est en train de dtruire une vitrine, est-ce que tu t'exposes  des reprsailles de la part de la police?

----------


## bududo

> Le gouvernement a impos un confinement strict le 03 avril, il faut au moins 1 mois pour voir les premiers effets.  partir de mai a ira peut-tre mieux.
> 
> Il faut relativiser, 100 000 c'est rien (surtout si on le met en pourcentage), rien que le cancer doit tuer 150 000 Franais par an et les maladies cardiovasculaires un peu prs autant. (le SARS-CoV-2 fera de moins en moins de morts, peut-tre qu'en 2023, 2024, la grippe fera plus de morts que le SARS-CoV-2, alors que le cancer et les maladies cardiovasculaires continueront de tuer 300 000 Franais par an)
> Si on regarde le nombre de morts total en France, il n'y a pas une diffrence immense entre 2019 et 2020. (a doit tre +9%)


Il faut relativiser en effet. Il faut s'interroger galement sur ce qui motive tant dengouement pour ce virus en particuliers!
Suivant le rseau sentinelle, https://www.sentiweb.fr/france/fr/?page=maladies&mal=18
Les infections respiratoires aigus dont font partie les cas Covid (je dis bien font partie) reprsentent un peu moins de *100/100 000 habitants*.
Si vous regarder les cas d'infections pour la maladie de *Lime en 2018 117/100 000*. 
A_t-on pris alors des mesures draconiennes pour radiquer la progression de cette maladie, du genre interdiction de se promener dans les chemins et forts on l'on pouvait se contaminer?
A-t-on vu des spots publicitaires quotidiens nous lessiver le cerveau  ce sujet?
A-t-on mis en place une compagne de dpistage massive?

Il faut s'interroger galement sur ce qui motive une telle opposition  l'utilisation, essais cliniques dventuels traitements contre le Covid.

On peut s'interroger sur les mesures prise autorisant le Rivotril en Epad y compris pour des cas simplement *suspects* de Covid et sur l'inopportunit de dbattre  actuellement sur l'euthanasie. 
Je considre personnellement que ce gouvernement, cher  certains, a permis de pratiquer *l'euthanasie non consentie* au cours de cette priode!
Si vous cherchez des causes pouvant expliquer la hausse de mortalit vous pouvez regarder de ce cot galement.

*Ce gouvernement est  vomir tellement il me dgoutte!*

----------


## pmithrandir

> Flicitations, tu viens d'inventer le numro RIO: https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/R%C3%A...27organisation
> C'est cens tre obligatoire de l'avoir bien visible sur son uniforme pour identifier les policiers en cas de bavure film, or tonnamment presque personne ne le porte (sans aucune sanction) et du coup dans quasi toutes les "enqutes" mens par l'IGPN on ne retrouve jamais l'auteur des bavures, pas de bol


Je le connais.

La diffrence c est qu il est petit, parfois mme cache.
Sur une vido c est impossible de le lire.

Pour moi   devrait tre sr tout le dos en assez grand pour pouvoir tre lu mme depuis une camra de scurit pourrie ou avec une mauvaise vue.

----------


## tanaka59

Bonjour, 

Sujet qui m'a interpell cette semaine , le harclement envers la gente fminine : https://www.huffingtonpost.fr/entry/...b0deb3d5b21cbf . Souvent en temps que gente masculine soit on nous reproche de ne pas vouloir / pouvoir comprendre ... Pourtant je pense que nous somme plus d'un  avoir dj vu ce type scne.

Par contre dans l'approche sociologique et culturelle , j'ai l'impression qu'on fait fausse route. Aggrav par metoo, l'hyperfeniminse et j'en passe . Il y a mon sens harclement et harclement .

> harclement : avec des propos ou geste rellement dplacs
> harclement : plutt maladresse , dans une socit ou la moindre parole peut tre juge , l'homme qui s'exprime maladroitement peut tre considr comme harceleur ... 

J'ai dj eu des chos de situation ou un simple : "bonjour" + proposition de boire un caf aprs une journe de travail, a t vu comme un harclement. La salarier plaignante a menac de porter plainte . L'homme incrimin a reu un avertissement des RH. 

Et vous qu'en pensez vous ?

----------


## Ryu2000

> On peut s'interroger sur les mesures prise autorisant le Rivotril en Epad y compris pour des cas simplement *suspects* de Covid et sur l'inopportunit de dbattre  actuellement sur l'euthanasie.


Le sujet de l'euthanasie revient souvent chez LREM.
Mars 2018 : Euthanasie 122 dputs LREM veulent une loi sur la fin de vie

Officiellement les mdecins n'ont prescrit du Rivotril qu'aux personnes qui allaient mourir, afin qu'elles souffrent moins  la fin.
Polmique sur lutilisation du rivotril : vrification et explication



> A-t-on utilis, comme on a pu lentendre dans certains reportages, le rivotril pour  faire partir  plus vite les rsidents en EHPAD ?
> 
> Non ! Il sagit de soulager une souffrance difficile  contrler. Cest une obligation pour les professionnels de sant.
> *Le rivotril, comme les benzodiazpines plus gnralement, servent  endormir le patient pour quil ne souffre pas* et non  provoquer son dcs. Le patient dcde du fait de la dtresse respiratoire, et non  cause de ladministration de rivotril.


Peut-tre que certains auraient survcu si on ne leur en avait pas prescrit, mais on ne le saura jamais.
Quand les services de ranimation saturent on vire des vieux pour mettre des jeunes  leur place.

===
Peut-tre une candidature srieuse pour la prsidentielle de 2022 :
PRSIDENTIELLE 2022: GUILLAUME PELTIER PROPOSE UNE AUGMENTATION DE 20% DES SALAIRES



> "Je propose de crer un choc de pouvoir d'achat en supprimant toutes les cotisations sociales, pour les salaris comme pour les employeurs. Chaque Franais verra son salaire brut devenir son salaire net: un Franais qui gagne 1700 euros net passera ainsi  2200 euros net", dtaille ce soutien de Xavier Bertrand qu'il estime "aujourd'hui le mieux plac pour faire gagner la droite".
> 
> Cette mesure ne coterait, selon Guillaume Peltier, "pas un centime de plus". "*Les 490 milliards d'euros de la protection sociale seront intgralement financs par un micro-prlvement de 2 % sur les transactions financires et les paiements lectroniques*, qui rapporterait 540 milliards d'euros par an  l'tat", affirme-t-il, voquant "une rvolution pour les milieux de corde et les travailleurs de premire ligne, dont les salaires sont trop bas".
> 
> En mme temps, ce dernier prne une "rgle d'or budgtaire " de "zro dficit  l'horizon 2030". "Nous rduirons de 100 milliards d'euros les dpenses publiques ", notamment avec la mise en place d'une carte Vitale biomtrique "pour lutter contre les fraudes sociales". Il envisage aussi d'conomiser 15 milliards sur "les retraites et les abus des arrts maladie" et "*10 milliards sur l'immigration*".


Je ne sais pas si les rgles de l'UE permettent de rellement raliser ce genre de chose, et je suis curieux de voir si ce programme va intresser du monde. LR se porte mieux que le PS.

Pour l'instant la taxe sur les transactions financires ne concernent pas beaucoup d'entreprises.
La taxe sur les transactions financires a rapport une somme record  l'Etat en 2020



> La taxe sur les transactions financires (TTF) a pris de l'ampleur en 2020. Elle a rapport  l'Etat plus de 1,7 milliard d'euros, soit un montant "record" depuis sa cration en 2012, a annonc ce mardi 16 fvrier, le ministre des Comptes publics, Olivier Dussopt. Cette taxe " (...) nous a permis de percevoir 1,785 milliard d'euros, soit une augmentation de 340 millions par rapport  l'anne prcdente", a dclar le ministre  l'Assemble nationale, lors de la sance de questions au gouvernement. Selon le ministre, la forte hausse s'explique par "une assiette de taxation plus large qu'en 2019, avec une augmentation de la part des transactions qui sont concernes par la taxe et une augmentation du nombre d'entreprises assujetties (*134 contre 132 en 2019*)".

----------


## virginieh

> Bonjour, 
> 
> Sujet qui m'a interpell cette semaine , le harclement envers la gente fminine : https://www.huffingtonpost.fr/entry/...b0deb3d5b21cbf . Souvent en temps que gente masculine soit on nous reproche de ne pas vouloir / pouvoir comprendre ... Pourtant je pense que nous somme plus d'un  avoir dj vu ce type scne.


Bonjour,
Le fait est que dans un dbat quand une personne se sent attaque, elle se met sur la dfensive, et du coup se bloque.
Quand des femmes et il y en a beaucoup disent avoir subi ce genre de scnes, et qu'on se rend compte qu'elles sont nombreuses. Il se fait aussi une fausse quation dans la tte des gens si une grand pourcentage de femmes ont t poursuivies dans le train, la rue, ... c'est qu'un grand pourcentage d'homme le font. 
C'est totalement faux.
Mais entre les femmes qui une fois que a leur ai arriv (et pas forcment qu'une seule fois), mme si elles ont rencontr des milliers d'hommes sans avoir le moindre problme, vont s'imaginer que a peut leur arriver  chaque fois qu'elles en rencontrent un.
Et les hommes qui se disent : "j'ai jamais fais a et le ferais jamais, pourquoi je me fait accuser" et qui du coup se braque dans l'opinion inverse.
C'est dprimant que ce soit si difficile de communiquer.    




> Par contre dans l'approche sociologique et culturelle , j'ai l'impression qu'on fait fausse route.


Trop vague, en quoi ?




> Aggrav par metoo, l'hyperfeniminse et j'en passe .


Je vois metoo comme quelque chose qui pourra encore devenir positif sur le moyen, long terme. Au dpart c'tait juste un gros coup de ras-le-bol gnral sur le harclement sexuel au travail. Ca a dvi sur les harclements partout, et comme c'tait sur internet a a vite draill. Mais jusque l, il tait trs difficile pour une victime de harclement de parler, dans le futur quand tout le monde se sera calm, on en verra j'espre des effets positifs dans la faon  de ragir de chacun  ces situations. 
l'hyperfminisme est un problme, mais l'hypermasculinisme aussi. personnellement je mets tous les extrmismes dans le mme sac. Les opinions c'est comme un pendule, plus a part dans un sens plus a va balancer aussi de l'autre cot.
Je suis pour un quilibre dans le centre, et rejeter toutes les fautes sur un seul cot du pendule, ne peut rien apporter de bon au final.    





> Il y a mon sens harclement et harclement .
> 
> > harclement : avec des propos ou geste rellement dplacs
> > harclement : plutt maladresse , dans une socit ou la moindre parole peut tre juge , l'homme qui s'exprime maladroitement peut tre considr comme harceleur ...


Il faut arriver  mieux communiquer. Et je te dirais en tant que personne qui est trs maladroite dans ses relations avec les gens (a n'a rien  voir mais en ce moment je subi au niveau familial des maladresses que j'ai faites), que les maladresses en communication se payent toujours. Ce domaine n'a aucune raison d'tre une exception.




> J'ai dj eu des chos de situation ou un simple : "bonjour" + proposition de boire un caf aprs une journe de travail, a t vu comme un harclement. La salarier plaignante a menac de porter plainte . L'homme incrimin a reu un avertissement des RH. 
> 
> Et vous qu'en pensez vous ?


Sur juste des rumeurs, c'est difficile de se faire une opinion  propos de a. Surtout qu'elle est trs vague comme rumeur. 
Pourquoi a a t vu comme du harclement ? Parce que c'est un suprieur ? Parce que c'est un collgue mais qu'il a t repouss dj une cinquantaine de fois et insistait ?
Ca c'est arrte pour lui  un avertissement des RH ? Quel type verbal ou formel ? 
Comme je disais c'est difficile de s'exprimer en en sachant si peu.

Tu penses quoi des cas avrs par enqute des femmes qui ont t mutes ou pousses  la dmission par le harclement d'un collgue ou suprieur qui a t protg par les RHs ?

ajout : en relisant mon message me je rends compte que bien que j'ai dit qu'il devenait difficile de discuter quand on passait sur la dfensive. Mais je laisse ma dernire question parce que tu as laiss aprs ton premier paragraphe tout ton argumentaire qui est partial contre tout ce que tu considre comme accusation ou attaque contre toi. je veux te montrer l'autre cot du pendule.
(puis je l'ai dit je suis maladroite aussi mais j'assume)

----------


## bududo

> Le sujet de l'euthanasie revient souvent chez LREM.
> Officiellement les mdecins n'ont prescrit du Rivotril qu'aux personnes qui allaient mourir, afin qu'elles souffrent moins  la fin.
> Polmique sur lutilisation du rivotril : vrification et explication
> 
> Peut-tre que certains auraient survcu si on ne leur en avait pas prescrit, mais on ne le saura jamais.
> Quand les services de ranimation saturent on vire des vieux pour mettre des jeunes  leur place.


Rivotril relire le dcret de 2020 notamment ce passage je cite : _pour permettre la prise en charge de la fivre et de la douleur des patients atteints ou susceptibles d'tre atteints par le virus SARS-CoV-2 et dont l'tat clinique le justifie._
On interprte comme on veut.
Les personnes gs suspects de Covid taient renvoys en Epad (au mouroir). Belle philosophie, on s'est accord de permettre un dpart en douceur des ses personnes et on n'a pas t foutu de rquisitionner les cliniques prives! 
Je suis malheureusement convaincu que ceci n'est pas le fait d'incomptence mais bien intentionnel de la part de ces gens qui citons Aurore Berger pense ceci :
https://ripostelaique.com/wp-content...03/image0.jpeg




> Peut-tre une candidature srieuse pour la prsidentielle de 2022 :
> PRSIDENTIELLE 2022: GUILLAUME PELTIER PROPOSE UNE AUGMENTATION DE 20% DES SALAIRES
> 
> Je ne sais pas si les rgles de l'UE permettent de rellement raliser ce genre de chose, et je suis curieux de voir si ce programme va intresser du monde. LR se porte mieux que le PS.
> 
> Pour l'instant la taxe sur les transactions financires ne concernent pas beaucoup d'entreprises.
> La taxe sur les transactions financires a rapport une somme record  l'Etat en 2020


Quand  la candidature de X.Bertrand, je ne vois l qu'un opportuniste dont les dents rayent le parquet depuis un moment.
Les promesses de taxation financires ne datent pas d'aujourd'hui et resteront non tenues!

Seul un groupe souverainiste pourra peut-tre entamer un dbut de sortie de ce merdier reste  en trouver l'homme ou la femme de tte.

Privilgier les entreprises qui produisent sur le sol franais.
Arrter de faire croire que de rduire les taxes des grosses entreprises va attirer les investisseurs trangers et dynamiser notre conomie pour notre bien. 
Ces investisseurs potentiels n'auront qu'une opportunit de plus de racheter  bas prix nos entreprise pour les lessiver et sans dbarrasser une fois quelle ne sont plus rentables. 
On en revient toujours au problme du tout financier sans jamais se rappeler que l'humain, son savoir, son exprience ont galement une valeur que l'on a malheureusement oubli d'enseigner.
L'humain est devenue une simple ressource que l'on pense pouvoir remplacer utiliser comme un outil que l'on range dans le tiroir lorsqu'il n'est plus utile.

----------


## Gunny

> Bonjour, 
> 
> Sujet qui m'a interpell cette semaine , le harclement envers la gente fminine : https://www.huffingtonpost.fr/entry/...b0deb3d5b21cbf . Souvent en temps que gente masculine soit on nous reproche de ne pas vouloir / pouvoir comprendre ... Pourtant je pense que nous somme plus d'un  avoir dj vu ce type scne.
> 
> Par contre dans l'approche sociologique et culturelle , j'ai l'impression qu'on fait fausse route. Aggrav par metoo, l'hyperfeniminse et j'en passe . Il y a mon sens harclement et harclement .
> 
> > harclement : avec des propos ou geste rellement dplacs
> > harclement : plutt maladresse , dans une socit ou la moindre parole peut tre juge , l'homme qui s'exprime maladroitement peut tre considr comme harceleur ... 
> 
> ...


Cela mriterait un thread en soi car il y a beaucoup  dire sur le sujet, les langues se dlient et les mentalits ont beaucoup chang rcemment. 
Pour moi le premier mythe  liminer c'est que les femmes accusent trop facilement. Une victime a beaucoup  perdre et peu  gagner  signaler du harclement. Les accusations de harclement sexuel ont toujours t minimises, que ce soit dans l'entreprise ou par la police. Aller se plaindre c'est courir le risque de ne pas tre crue, voir d'tre blme pour l'incident, et de se faire une rputation de balance ou d'agitateur (sans oublier que les RH ne sont pas tes amis). Donc quand une femme vient se plaindre d'un tel comportement, la premire chose  faire c'est de le prendre srieusement.

Je mets la dfinition de harclement sexuel tire du site du service public :



> Le harclement sexuel se caractrise par le fait d'imposer  une personne, de faon rpte, des propos ou comportements  connotation sexuelle ou sexiste, qui :
> 
>     portent atteinte  sa dignit en raison de leur caractre dgradant ou humiliant,
>     ou crent  son encontre une situation intimidante, hostile ou offensante.
> 
> Est assimile au harclement sexuel toute forme de pression grave (mme non rpte) dans le but rel ou apparent d'obtenir un acte sexuel, au profit de l'auteur des faits ou d'un tiers.


Le harclement sexuel ce n'est pas que les mots, c'est aussi qui les prononce et dans quelle situation. Si tu es un manager et que tu vas t'asseoir sur le bureau de la stagiaire et lui demande, les yeux dans le dcollet, d'aller prendre un caf aprs le boulot, c'est une forme de harclement.

Et a nous amne au fait que le harclement n'est pas forcment volontaire. En effet, on vient d'une culture o beaucoup de comportements envers les femmes sont (taient) considrs comme normaux, alors qu'ils sont au mieux inconfortables, au pire effrayants pour la gente fminine. Je pense honntement que plus de 90% des hommes de plus de 25 ans ont dj eu des comportements dplacs sans y voir de mal. Il ne faut pas avoir peur de le reconnatre, on fait tous des erreurs. Changer son comportement aprs avoir eu connaissance de nouvelles informations est normal. Il y a beaucoup d'ducation  faire sur le sujet, on en est encore au tout dbut.

----------


## halaster08

> J'ai dj eu des chos de situation ou un simple : "bonjour" + proposition de boire un caf aprs une journe de travail, a t vu comme un harclement. La salarier plaignante a menac de porter plainte . L'homme incrimin a reu un avertissement des RH.


Des chos par qui ? L'un des protagonistes ? les deux ? qqn qui a entendu que ... ?
Peut tre que cette proposition de caf (rien de grave en soi) tant en fait la 10eme que la collgue a refus et qu'au bout d'un moment elle dit stop.
Parfois certaines personne ne comprennent pas (ne veulent pas comprendre ?) qu'une autre ne soit pas intress.
J'ai dj vu des cas similaires dans des boites o j'ai boss c'est rarement juste un caf qui est vu comme du harclement, c'est juste la goute d'eau qui fait dborder le vase, mais le harceleur ne retient que a, souvent avant a on a dj eu d'autres proposition refuss, des sous entendu, des "blagues"

----------


## tanaka59

Bonjour, 

Je ragis ici mme par rapport  ce topic : https://www.developpez.net/forums/d2...seaux-sociaux/




> Pensez-vous que le projet est pertinent ou pas ?


Le projet peut avoir du sens quand le site / plate forme est justement pens pour une consultation spcifique : grand dbat , make.org , pour un projet d'une collectivit ... Le problme de fond est que le gouvernement a t court-circuit dans sa dmarche. Maintenant chacun y va de sa plateforme participative ou dbat, c'est accessible au quidam moyen . Chaque collectivit ou institution tatique le fait dj depuis 3/4 ans : https://participez.lecese.fr/ , https://participation.lillemetropole.fr/?locale=fr . 

Le projet n'a aucun sens si c'est pour aller sniffer la rubrique "politique" ou "dbat" , des quelques milliers de forum "francophone" ... Vu qu'internet n'a pas de frontire , quid du Suisse ou du Belge , dont le gouvernement franais collecte l'avis ou l'opinion , sans consentement , pour faire une sorte de "police de la pense" ?

Dans une certaine mesure , le gouvernement est dpass , car il n'arrive pas  capter  capter le dbat. L'initiative de la plateforme du grand dbat , avait du sens . Puis plus rien .

Ce qui me drange avec le systme qu'ils nous ont pondu , si un acteur de la socit civil apparait on peut/pourra s'en prendre  lui (ruiner sa carrire pro, le dcrdibiliser politiquement, ...) . C'est ce qui est arriv  Jacline Mouraud : https://www.leparisien.fr/politique/...19-8183787.php . Elle a perdu son travail , et son environnement professionnel l carrment mis de ct pour son orientation politique. La sphre publique l'a grill politiquement , car trop drangeantes pour des politiques . 




> Est-il pertinent de dpenser 2,8 millions pour un tel projet ou au contraire faudrait-il dpenser plus ?


1) ce n'est pas assez .
2) ce type de projet demande des ressources importante en terme d'analyses et d'analystes.
3) ne pas confier cela  des entreprises trangres , c'est la porte ouverte  n'importe qu'elle ingrence politique extrieur ...  




> Quel commentaire faites-vous de la raction de Nicolas Dupont-Aignan ?


1) Le risque d'une ingrence politique trangre existe.
2) C'est une forme de police de la pense.
3) Vu comment est ficel le truc , oui il y a de quoi tre inquiet. 




> Est-elle justifie ou plutt exagre ?


Trop caricaturale, car mal prsente .




> tes-vous en accord avec lavis selon lequel ce nest quune question de temps avant que les dmocraties occidentales sarriment  une surveillance gnralise des rseaux sur le modle chinois ?


Plutt sur le "modle" de la bienpensance  l'europenne . Tout ce qui est "dviant" d'une certaines idologie , va se faire descendre, censurer , supprimer de publication ...

---

J'ai pas tous les tenants et aboutissants. J'ai quelques lments, je m'en tiendrai aux lments dont j'ai eu connaissance.




> Pourquoi a a t vu comme du harclement ?


On reproche  la personne incrimin, d'avoir utilis les moyens de communications internes  l'entreprise (genre logiciel de communication comme skype/lynck ... )  des fins personnelles.




> Parce que c'est un suprieur ?


L'incrimin et la plaignante avait le mme chelon dans l'entreprise (employ non cadre).




> Parce que c'est un collgue mais qu'il a t repouss dj une cinquantaine de fois et insistait ?


Non. L'employ B connaissait peu la plaignante au moment des faits. Prsence de quelques mois  peine.




> Ca c'est arrte pour lui  un avertissement des RH ?


Oui




> Quel type verbal ou formel ?


Verbal




> Tu penses quoi des cas avrs par enqute des femmes qui ont t mutes ou pousses  la dmission par le harclement d'un collgue ou suprieur qui a t protg par les RHs ?


Je penses , que ce type de cas existe est doit tre combattu. On doit s'en prendre aux harceleurs, pas aux harcel(e)s qui sont bien les victimes.

----------


## Ryu2000

Recrutement de policiers, lutte contre le trafic de drogue A un an de la prsidentielle, Emmanuel Macron lance une offensive sur la scurit



> La posture de fermet est assume. En renforant son flanc droit, lancien ministre de lconomie de Franois Hollande espre avant tout contrer langle dattaque favori de ses principaux rivaux dans la course  lElyse  le candidat de droite Xavier Bertrand et celle dextrme droite, Marine Le Pen  qui laccusent de faire preuve de laxisme. Le premier dnonce l chec total  du locataire de lElyse sur la scurit ; la seconde fustige  le prsident du chaos, de la violence partout, tout le temps .
> 
> Des attaques rcurrentes, qui illustrent lenjeu stratgique de ce sujet dans loptique de la prsidentielle. Selon un rcent sondage de linstitut Elabe, les lecteurs citent la scurit (30 %) comme lun des thmes qui comptera le plus dans leur choix, juste derrire lemploi et le pouvoir dachat (31 %). Pas question, ds lors, de se faire dborder sur sa droite, en laissant penser que ces sujets seraient une sorte dimpens.


a me rappelle la clbre phrase de Sarkozy : "Vous en avez assez de cette bande de racaillles, on va vous en dbarrasser".

Utilisez le langage des autres a n'a pas port chance  Jospin en 2002 :



Je ne comprend pas pourquoi la scurit est un thme  la mode. Je n'ai pas l'impression qu'il y ait plus de dlinquance en ce moment.

----------


## bududo

> Je ne comprend pas pourquoi la scurit est un thme  la mode. Je n'ai pas l'impression qu'il y ait plus de dlinquance en ce moment.


Il faut bien surfer sur la vague du RN histoire de grappiller 2 ou 3 lecteurs.
Inscurit et migration restent des sujets incontournables en priode d'lection.



> a me rappelle la clbre phrase de Sarkozy : "Vous en avez assez de cette bande de racaillles, on va vous en dbarrasser".


La racaille n'est pas que dans la banlieue ::?: 
L'effet vibrion a termin en discrimination positive. 

Moi ce qui me choque en cette priode, c'est ce procs o l'on pardonne ce pauvre jeune homme qui victime d'un excs de stupfiant manque de discernement jusqu' malencontreusement balancer une vielle dame par la fentre.

Ce qui me gne encore plus c'est le fait que dans des ttes bien-pensantes, l'horreur soit due principalement  la confession religieuse de la personne dcde et non  l'acte lui-mme.

Dans quel pays vivons-nous donc pour qualifier ainsi la gravit de cet acte ignoble de plus au moins grande importante en fonction de la race, origine, confession religieuse de la personne vise ou de l'auteur par ailleurs!
Ne serions-nous donc pas gaux devant la loi ?

*Ou peut-tre que ce jugement n'est la que pour un lectrochoc de plus dans cette diversion permanente afin de ne pas nous laisser le temps d'analyser ce qui se passe  cot !*

----------


## tanaka59

Bonjour, 




> Je ne comprend pas pourquoi la scurit est un thme  la mode. Je n'ai pas l'impression qu'il y ait plus de dlinquance en ce moment.


Tout simplement qu'il y a un laxisme de la part de la justice,  ne pas condamner certains par idologie ...

Entre :

> la violence contre la police et la gendarmerie
> les larcins facile  rptition (vol dans le mtro, dtroussage des personnes gs, vol  l'arrache , vol de carburant ... ) 
> violence gratuite
> mauvais comportement au volant (conduite dangereuse et sauvage, rodo, ...)
> cambriolage
> usurpation d'identit 
> dpt d'immondice sauvage
> trafic d'tre humain (migration illgale)

...

La collectivit et ou les particuliers et entreprises doivent subir les couts financiers en cas de sinistres (perte sche, perte indirecte, perte d'exploitation, perte entre le prix d'achat et les remboursements, cout financier pour se scuriser , cout de la mise  l'arrt d'activit... ) . Vu qu'on ne condamne pas,  force cela est rvoltant/exasprant dans la rptition dans le temps .  




> Il faut bien surfer sur la vague du RN histoire de grappiller 2 ou 3 lecteurs.
> Inscurit et migration restent des sujets incontournables en priode d'lection.
> 
> Moi ce qui me choque en cette priode, c'est ce procs o l'on pardonne ce pauvre jeune homme qui victime d'un excs de stupfiant manque de discernement jusqu' malencontreusement balancer une vielle dame par la fentre.
> 
> Ce qui me gne encore plus c'est le fait que dans des ttes bien-pensantes, l'horreur soit due principalement  la confession religieuse de la personne dcde et non  l'acte lui-mme.
> 
> Dans quel pays vivons-nous donc pour qualifier ainsi la gravit de cet acte ignoble de plus au moins grande importante en fonction de la race, origine, confession religieuse de la personne vise ou de l'auteur par ailleurs!
> Ne serions-nous donc pas gaux devant la loi ?
> ...


Par facilit les partis de droites jouent sur le populisme (LR, RN, DLF ... ) , plus de scurit, plus de machin ... plus truc. 

Le problme de fond , que la juste ait les "couilles" de donner les condamnations adquates.

Cela vitera d'avoir des multircidivistes gambader librement ... Combien de fois , vous ou dans votre entourage , aprs un vol ou du vandalisme , on vous appelle en disant : " Mr X a bien t identifi, casier long comme le bras . On lui a juste fait un rappel  loi et prison avec sursis . " . Lamentable  ::no::   ::cfou:: 

Ces dernires annes , j'ai bien eu une bonne dizaines voir vingtaines de personnes de mon entourage , ou la justice n'a pas jug utile de condamner les auteurs des faits . Malgr des casiers long comme le bras !

J'ai eu aussi 2 cas dans mon entourage familiale : tentative de vol ou violence gratuite dans la rue . L'incrimin n'a rien trouv de mieux que de porter plainte contre la victime ... pour coup et blessure ! Certains ne manque pas d'air ni de culot ...  ::furieux:: 

Aprs on s'tonne , on taxant les gens de racistes ... Non en colre et exaspr nuance . Pourquoi toujours ces amalgames ? Car plus d'un larcin sur deux vient des couches populaires issues de l'immigration ... Par amalgames certains veulent nous faire croire immigrs = dlinquants ...

Dans le Nord (par exemple : ancien bassin minier ) . On a sensiblement les mmes problmes que dans certaines banlieues d'IDF ... La population ici on les surnomme les "kk" , les "beubeux" ou les "babaches" . Milieu populaire, prcaire, ouvrier, chmage.

----------


## David_g

ha le laxisme de la justice. a faisait longtemps.

----------


## tanaka59

Bonjour, 




> ha le laxisme de la justice. a faisait longtemps.


Pour toi la justice n'est jamais laxiste ?

----------


## virginieh

> Cela vitera d'avoir des multircidivistes gambader librement ... Combien de fois , vous ou dans votre entourage , aprs un vol ou du vandalisme , on vous appelle en disant : " Mr X a bien t identifi, casier long comme le bras . On lui a juste fait un rappel  loi et prison avec sursis . " . Lamentable


Mais  cot de a les prisons sont en surpopulation (a doit jouer parfois dans l'indulgence des juges), il y a aussi des peines qui ne sont pas appliques  cause de a.
Il faudrait revoir tout le systme qui dysfonctionne  tous les niveaux une meilleure police, un rquilibrage des peines pour les crimes et dlits (il y a des aberrations comme un voleur  l'talage parce qu'il mourrait de faim qui risque plus que certains autres voleurs), du coup le code pnal entier devrait tre rvalu, avec toute son chelle de peine. Le systme carcral doit tre revu aussi il est  la fois pas assez dissuasif et en mode temps tellement dgrad que la France se prends des remontrances de la part des institutions internationales.

Mais ce genre de chose a ne peut qu' peine tre commenc dans la priode d'un quinquennat. Puis c'est un gros travail pour les politiques, plus compliqu que voter l'amendement voulu par le parti entre le djeuner et la sieste.
Bref a ne verra jamais le jour.

Puis c'est tellement plus simple de juste jouer sur les peurs des gens et les monter les uns contre les autres.

Et pour la question de Ryu, les lections prsidentielles sont dans un an. Ca te suffit pas comme explication ?

----------


## Ryu2000

> les lections prsidentielles sont dans un an. Ca te suffit pas comme explication ?


Je trouve bizarre que la scurit soit le thme principal de la campagne 2022.
J'ai l'impression qu'il y a des sujets plus importants en ce moment. La crise conomique, par exemple.

En 2007 a parlait de scurit, en 2012 a parlait de finance, en 2017 a parlait de printemps et  chaque fois les promesses n'ont pas t tenues.
Au final on s'en fout un peu de quoi ils parlent, rien ne change.

Je pensais que les thmes de campagne seraient : cologie, protectionnisme (production local), relance de l'conomie.




> Il faut bien surfer sur la vague du RN histoire de grappiller 2 ou 3 lecteurs.


Je ne trouve pas a gnial comme stratgie, ceux qui se proccupent de l'immigration trouveront LREM trop mou, ceux qui se proccupe du socital trouveront LREM trop anti migrant.
a doit tre la stratgie classique : on gonfle le RN pour le premier tour et on jour le mur contre le fascisme au second.
Au bout d'un moment a ne fonctionnera plus.


Le PS est toujours l pour faire peur :
Julien Dray critiqu au PS aprs cette sortie sur Marine Le Pen



> https://twitter.com/faureolivier/sta...79178903113734
> Si Marine Le Pen est plus habile que son pre, elle n'en n'est pas moins  l'extrme-droite que lui. La vraie diffrence est qu'elle est plus dangereuse parce qu'elle a la volont de gagner l o son pre se limitait au temoignage et  la provocation.


Jospin a bien expliqu que ce n'tait que du thtre, le RN n'est pas un parti dangereux. (Source)

----------


## tanaka59

Bonjour




> Mais  cot de a les prisons sont en surpopulation (a doit jouer parfois dans l'indulgence des juges), il y a aussi des peines qui ne sont pas appliques  cause de a.
> Il faudrait revoir tout le systme qui dysfonctionne  tous les niveaux une meilleure police, un rquilibrage des peines pour les crimes et dlits (il y a des aberrations comme un voleur  l'talage parce qu'il mourrait de faim qui risque plus que certains autres voleurs), du coup le code pnal entier devrait tre rvalu, avec toute son chelle de peine. Le systme carcral doit tre revu aussi il est  la fois pas assez dissuasif et en mode temps tellement dgrad que la France se prends des remontrances de la part des institutions internationales.
> 
> Mais ce genre de chose a ne peut qu' peine tre commenc dans la priode d'un quinquennat. Puis c'est un gros travail pour les politiques, plus compliqu que voter l'amendement voulu par le parti entre le djeuner et la sieste.
> Bref a ne verra jamais le jour.
> 
> Puis c'est tellement plus simple de juste jouer sur les peurs des gens et les monter les uns contre les autres.


Peine planche
Bracelet
Prison avec sursis ...

Il reste de travail d'intrt gnral ou la "dure" en Guyane, comme le bagne.

----------


## bududo

> Mais  cot de a les prisons sont en surpopulation (a doit jouer parfois dans l'indulgence des juges), il y a aussi des peines qui ne sont pas appliques  cause de a.
> Il faudrait revoir tout le systme qui dysfonctionne  tous les niveaux une meilleure police, un rquilibrage des peines pour les crimes et dlits (il y a des aberrations comme *un voleur  l'talage parce qu'il mourrait de faim* qui risque plus que certains autres voleurs)


Il faudrait sortir de ce genre de clich. 
*Un crime ou dlit*, de mon point de vue, *doit tre jug de la mme manire indpendamment du lieu ou il a t commis et de l'individu qui l'a commis*.
Je doute fort que la plupart des dealers n'exercent que pour combler leur famine!
Et pourtant on recherche en permanence des excuses  ceux-la, qui nous dit-on ont une vie difficile en oubliant qu'ils nous pourrissent la notre.

C'est ainsi qu'on en arrive  des situations ou les policiers ne poursuivent plus les dlinquants qui font des weelling sans casque (lorsqu'ils ont la dlicatesse de ne pas en plus leur coller un bras d'honneur) de peur qu'ils n'aient un accident et se blessent : auxquels cas *la police s'exposerait  des reprsailles* y compris de la part des mdias.

*Il ne faut donc pas s'tonner du merdier dans lequel nous sommes!*

Et pour *ceux qui pensent que tout est pour le mieux dans le meilleur des mondes* : allez-y voir dans ses quartiers et y habiter puisque c'est si bien. 
On deale mme dans nos campagnes dsormais!

----------


## Ryu2000

> *Un crime ou dlit*, de mon point de vue, *doit tre jug de la mme manire indpendamment du lieu ou il a t commis et de l'individu qui l'a commis*.


Justement c'est a le truc. Il y a des banquiers qui volent des centaines de milliers d'euros et qui ne se font pas sanctionn et il y a un gars qui vol pour 5 qui va avoir des problmes.
Six mois ferme pour avoir vol un sandwich et du jus d'orange
Il a t agressif, mais c'est juste pour l'exemple, parce que le titre est sympa.

De l'autre ct c'est souvent du sursis :
Brest. Deux ans avec sursis pour la conseillre bancaire qui falsifiait des cartes
Aubervilliers : 18 mois de prison avec sursis requis contre le banquier qui avait escroqu sa cliente de 89 ans
Le banquier accus d'avoir vol ses clients  hauteur de 500 000 

De temps en temps il y a de la ferme :
Perpignan : prison ferme pour la banquire qui a vol 170 000 euros  ses clients

Je pensais qu'en France on avait moins de juges qu'ailleurs, mais en fait pas tant que a :
Nombre d'avocats, de juges, de tribunaux : o en est-on en Europe (et en France ?)

Il faudrait revoir tout le systme depuis le dbut, il doit y avoir moyen d'avoir d'avoir une justice plus efficace.
Il faudrait aussi faire des efforts au niveau des prisons et de la rinsertion, mais il n'y a pas de budget.

----------


## tanaka59

Bonjour, 




> Et pour *ceux qui pensent que tout est pour le mieux dans le meilleur des mondes* : allez-y voir dans ses quartiers et y habiter puisque c'est si bien.


Fait gaffe on va te taxer de raciste  ::?: 




> On deale mme dans nos campagnes dsormais!


Ce n'est pas nouveau, simplement que c'est plus visible maintenant qu'avant.




> Justement c'est a le truc. Il y a des banquiers qui volent des centaines de milliers d'euros et qui ne se font pas sanctionn et il y a un gars qui vol pour 5 qui va avoir des problmes.
> Six mois ferme pour avoir vol un sandwich et du jus d'orange
> Il a t agressif, mais c'est juste pour l'exemple, parce que le titre est sympa.
> 
> De l'autre ct c'est souvent du sursis :
> Brest. Deux ans avec sursis pour la conseillre bancaire qui falsifiait des cartes
> Aubervilliers : 18 mois de prison avec sursis requis contre le banquier qui avait escroqu sa cliente de 89 ans
> Le banquier accus d'avoir vol ses clients  hauteur de 500 000 
> 
> ...


Pour l'histoire .

En Belgique ils louent les cellules de prisons aux pays bas fautes de place.

Depuis maintenant 3/4 ans aux pays se dveloppent le trafic et une guerre des gang pour les drogues "dures". W car il y a eu la lgalisation du cannabis. Ironir de l'histoire on commence a manquer de place de prison au Benelux . 

Donc oui on manque de place de prison et d reforme en profondeur du systme de jugement. Sans parler des dlais odieusement long ... pour un jugement ! Parfois 5  10 ans pour une procdure !

---

Ce qu'on oublie aussi , c'est les abus de certains . Des personnes encartes eelv, qui mettent des actions en justices contre le moindre projet d'amnagement du territoire (tlcoms, route, rail, commerce, usine ... ). Souvent il faut attendre 10 / 20 / 30 ans voire plus, pour voir merger des infras publiques.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Donc oui on manque de place de prison


Ouais c'est vrai qu'il n'y a plus de place :
Les condamnations  la prison ferme ne finissent pas toujours derrire les barreaux



> C'est la loi qui le permet. Le principe, c'est que pour les peines de prison ferme de moins de deux ans, il est possible - si la personnalit et la situation le permettent - d'amnager la peine. Idem pour les rcidivistes condamns  moins d'un an, explique au Figaro Cline Parisot, secrtaire gnrale de l'Union syndicale des magistrats (USM).
> Le mandat de dpt doit alors rester exceptionnel. Ici les deux condamns n'ont pas t placs sous mandat de dpt car ils n'avaient pas de casier judiciaire, a prcis une source judiciaire. Initialement fixs  6 mois, ces amnagements de peines ont t renforcs et tendus  deux ans sous la prsidence de Nicolas Sarkozy, avec la loi du 24 novembre 2009. Mesure qu'il qualifiera d'erreur trois ans plus tard. *Les peines planchers ayant fait augmenter le nombre de dtenus, il fallait trouver un moyen de dsengorger les prisons et on a fortement incit les juges  l'appliquer*, indique la magistrate.


Parfois la prison ne fonctionne pas, les gens qui en sortent n'arrivent pas forcment  se rinsrer, on voit des dlinquants qui ont t condamns des dizaines de fois. (je crois c'est le cas de certains terroristes (Clandestin et multi-rcidiviste : le parcours sidrant du terroriste islamiste de Marseille))




> Sans parler des dlais odieusement long ... pour un jugement ! Parfois 5  10 ans pour une procdure !


C'tait en partie de a dont je parlais.
J'imagine que dans d'autres pays la justice va plus vite.

----------


## bududo

> Justement c'est a le truc. Il y a des banquiers qui volent des centaines de milliers d'euros et qui ne se font pas sanctionn et il y a un gars qui vol pour 5 qui va avoir des problmes.
> Six mois ferme pour avoir vol un sandwich et du jus d'orange
> Il a t agressif, mais c'est juste pour l'exemple, parce que le titre est sympa.


Tu as juste oubli ceci : *Le jeune homme en stage dans un magasin, avait dj t condamn  trois reprises  des peines de prison avec sursis.*
Comme quoi le sursis n'est pas suffisamment convainquant! Et *on ne donne pas des peines avec sursis  des enfants de curs!*

On s'carte un peu du sujet, en comparant du vol  la roulotte avec un *homicide* sur-qualifi d'antismitisme.
Pour l'antismitisme, je ferais remarquer que s'il avait balanc une africaine, s'eut t moins grave (*vis--vis de la loi*).

Pour les places de prisons, non, elles ne suffisent pas.
Oui ont peut y faire de la place en renvoyant dans leurs pays d'origine les 25% d'trangers qui y sont dtenus.

Eh oui, me diront certains, voila le rsultat  des excs de dlit facis de la part de la police, on engorge nos prisons d'innocents. N'est-ce pas!

----------


## tanaka59

Bonsoir, 




> Pour l'antismitisme, je ferais remarquer que s'il avait balanc une africaine, s'eut t moins grave (*vis--vis de la loi*).


T'es cru et tendre avec tes exemples  :8O: 




> Oui ont peut y faire de la place en renvoyant dans leurs pays d'origine les 25% d'trangers qui y sont dtenus.


C'est ce que fait l'Australie ou la Nouvelle Zealand. Tout tranger qui a un comportement illicite peut se voir expulser du pays . Pourquoi la France ne peut pas prendre exemple dessus ?

----------


## Ryu2000

> Pour l'antismitisme, je ferais remarquer que s'il avait balanc une africaine, s'eut t moins grave (*vis--vis de la loi*).


Non, au niveau de la loi il n'y a aucune forme de "racisme" plus grave qu'une autre.
En principe un crime anti catholique est aussi grave qu'un crime anti juif, mais dans la pratique on est effectivement jug plus svrement quand on s'en prend  un juif.  cause des associations comme la LICRA, l'UEFJ, etc.
Il ne devrait pas y avoir de hirarchie, nous devrions tous tre gaux.




> Oui ont peut y faire de la place en renvoyant dans leurs pays d'origine les 25% d'trangers qui y sont dtenus.


Ouais ce serait un dbut. (en Guyane la majorit des prisonniers sont trangers, c'est un vrai problme l-bas)
Le problme c'est que la prison n'aide pas  se rintgrer et que les peines ne sont pas dissuasives.
Les dlinquants sont rarement condamn  de la prison ferme et quand ils le sont ils arrivent  le supporter.




> C'est ce que fait l'Australie ou la Nouvelle Zealand. Tout tranger qui a un comportement illicite peut se voir expulser du pays . Pourquoi la France ne peut pas prendre exemple dessus ?


Si il y a des trangers en France c'est  cause des gros patrons, qui voulaient de la main d'uvre non qualifi pour faire baisser les salaires, puis ils ont voulu le regroupement familial pour crer du chmage galement pour faire baisser les salaires.
Quand il y a le plein emploi, le travailleur peut trouver mieux ailleurs, donc l'entreprise doit amliorer les conditions de travail pour le garder, quand le taux de chmage est lev, l'entreprise n'a pas  faire d'effort puisque l'alternative c'est le chmage, puis le RSA. Il y a comme un chantage "si t'es pas content, il y a des centaines de personnes qui veulent prendre ta place".
Avant c'tait de la main d'uvre non qualifi, mais aujourd'hui il y a plein d'trangers qui viennent faire une licence et un master (voir un doctorat) en France, puis qui y restent. (j'ai l'impression que tu peux devenir Franais si tu obtiens un doctorat)

====
Mais bref, c'est bizarre de parler de a, alors qu'on est peut-tre au dbut de la pire crise conomique de l'histoire de l'humanit.
L'conomie c'est le sujet plus important, parce que les consquences peuvent tre catastrophique pour tout le monde.
Nos niveaux de vies risquent de s'effondrer rapidement.

====
Macron veut absolument que des terrasses rouvrent  partir de la mi-mai.
Covid-19 : Macron saccroche  son calendrier de dconfinement, malgr une situation sanitaire  fragile 



> A lElyse, le sujet ne suscite aucune hsitation. Daprs un conseiller, le calendrier sera tenu  invariablement , conformment  celui quavait prsent Emmanuel Macron lors de son allocution le 31 mars, et quil a raffirm le 15 avril devant des maires. *Soit la rouverture des terrasses de cafs et restaurants, et de certains lieux de culture  ds la mi-mai , avant de procder par tapes pour dautres secteurs*. Un message martel invariablement par le chef de lEtat.  Nous allons progressivement lever les restrictions dbut mai , a-t-il encore assur dimanche sur la chane de tlvision amricaine CBS.


Il devrait y avoir des villes ou des dpartements dans lesquels il sera possible d'ouvrir les terrasses de cafs. Donc cette promesse sera peut-tre tenable. On verra dans 2 semaines et demi.

----------


## bududo

> Non, au niveau de la loi il n'y a aucune forme de "racisme" plus grave qu'une autre.


Relis le texte de loi qui suit, et dis moi pourquoi est-ce qu'on doit prcisment rprimer les actes antismites, et, ne les citant pas, minimiser les actes perptus aux membres d'autres confession religieuses (musulmans, catholique, etc...) ? 
Ne pouvait-on pas prciser anti-religieux au lieu de cibler prcisment antismite.
https://www.legifrance.gouv.fr/loda/...T000000532990/

Voir aussi : https://www.assemblee-nationale.fr/d...-adopte-seance

Ce n'est pas une raction raciste ou antismite de ma de part que relever cela, mais simplement *une volont d'quit devant la loi*.




> Mais bref, c'est bizarre de parler de a, alors qu'on est peut-tre au dbut de la pire crise conomique de l'histoire de l'humanit.
> L'conomie c'est le sujet plus important, parce que les consquences peuvent tre catastrophique pour tout le monde.
> Nos niveaux de vies risquent de s'effondrer rapidement.


Si tu maintiens ton esprit en veil sans te laisser influencer par les infos chocs des mdias, tu pourras observer, en reprenant le fameux sujet justice, qu'il s'agit de diversion, ou provocation. 
Pour *l'tat de l'conomie*, il faut s'intresser  ceux qui ont pris de telles *dcisions catastrophiques* (confinement, fermeture des petits commerces), sous conseil, de *pseudos scientifiques* aux services, mme aux ordres des plus riches *big Pharma*, etc..
Est-ce judicieux de dpenser autant en *spot publicitaire de prvention Covid*, de *propagande vaccins*, sans pour autant crer un seul *lit de ranimation*?

*Pose-toi cette question simple :* 
A qui profite cette crise actuellement ? Amazon, Big Pharma, Fondation Bill Gates (Moderna), etc...
*Et tu entreverra ainsi qui tire les ficelles!*

----------


## Ryu2000

> Relis le texte de loi qui suit, et dis moi pourquoi est-ce qu'on doit prcisment rprimer les actes antismites


Ouais j'ai jamais compris pourquoi ils disent "raciste, antismite ou xnophobe", alors qu'on pourrait faire rentrer l'antismitisme et la xnophobie dans le racisme.
Le mot "antismitisme" ne veut pas dire grand chose de toute faon. On devrait dire anti-judaisme ou judophobie.

L'important c'est qu'il y ait crit :



> Toute discrimination fonde sur l'appartenance ou la non-appartenance  une ethnie, une nation, une race ou *une religion* est interdite.
> L'Etat assure le respect de ce principe dans le cadre des lois en vigueur.


L c'est propre, tout est au mme niveau.




> Est-ce judicieux de dpenser autant en *spot publicitaire de prvention Covid*, de *propagande vaccins*, sans pour autant crer un seul *lit de ranimation*?


LREM est au pouvoir, donc il n'y aura jamais une seule bonne dcision de prise. C'est comme si on se retrouvait avec le PS, ou l'UMP : c'est nul.
Cela dit, d'autres pays ne font pas mieux que nous.

Peut-tre, qu' un moment donn, il aurait t judicieux de rquisitionn les gymnases afin d'y installer des lits de ranimation.
Mais on manquait peut-tre de main d'uvre, c'est pas marrant de bosser dans un hpital :
Suicides dinternes en mdecine : un hommage pour dnoncer la souffrance des ces soldats du front

Si a a t mal gr, c'est en grande partie, parce que les membres du conseils scientifiques sont corrompus, ils ont des conflits d'intrts, ce sont des agents de l'industrie pharmaceutique, leur objectif rel c'est de faire en sorte que les gens consomment le plus de mdicaments et de vaccins possible.
Les ministre de la sant sont souvent lis  l'industrie pharmaceutique. Leur objectif est de vendre des mdicaments.




> A qui profite cette crise actuellement ? Amazon, Big Pharma


Ils se portaient dj trs bien avant la pandmie. Amazon n'a rien fait de particulier, par contre Big Pharma essaie de faire passer un vaccin obligatoire  faire tous les 6 mois. Les entreprises pharmaceutiques ne vont pas passer  ct d'une telle opportunit.

====
En attendant en ce moment normment de gens se font vacciner, on verra si a changera quelque chose.
Coronavirus : Emmanuel Macron applaudit le rythme de la vaccination contre le Covid-19



> *La semaine dernire, on a eu 2,5 millions de doses injectes, le chiffre le plus lev sur une semaine* , a rappel Emmanuel Macron. Lexcutif sest fix comme objectif de parvenir  20 millions de vaccins avec au moins une dose pour la mi-mai, un objectif qui semble atteignable au rythme actuel.

----------


## fredoche

> Bonsoir, 
> C'est ce que fait l'Australie ou la Nouvelle Zealand. Tout tranger qui a un comportement illicite peut se voir expulser du pays . Pourquoi la France ne peut pas prendre exemple dessus ?


Principe de la double peine et pour les franais tu ne peux en faire des apatrides




> Si tu maintiens ton esprit en veil sans te laisser influencer par les infos chocs des mdias, tu pourras observer, en reprenant le fameux sujet justice, qu'il s'agit de diversion, ou provocation. 
> Pour *l'tat de l'conomie*, il faut s'intresser  ceux qui ont pris de telles *dcisions catastrophiques* (confinement, fermeture des petits commerces), sous conseil, de *pseudos scientifiques* aux services, mme aux ordres des plus riches *big Pharma*, etc..
> Est-ce judicieux de dpenser autant en *spot publicitaire de prvention Covid*, de *propagande vaccins*, sans pour autant crer un seul *lit de ranimation*?


Tu te poses trop de questions, c'est subversif

Mais qui se cache derrire le pseudo de bududo ?

----------


## Cincinnatus

> *Un crime ou dlit*, de mon point de vue, *doit tre jug de la mme manire indpendamment du lieu ou il a t commis et de l'individu qui l'a commis*.
> Je doute fort que la plupart des dealers n'exercent que pour combler leur famine!


1 - Le deal est une activit trs rentable dans les quartiers sans autre activit, il faudrait commencer par relancer d'autres commerces ou autres entreprises.
2 - Les juges sont humains, ils vont tous dcider de sanctions diffrentes ; la loi doit tre applique au cas par cas, n'en dplaise  ceux qui souhaitent des peines planchers (Sarkozy, Darmanin) mais pas pour eux quand ils sont eux-mmes poursuivis. 
Bizarrement les politiques ne ragissent pas de la mme manire si c'est "une racaille", un migrant, un policier ou l'un d'eux (politicien) qui est condamn. Le juge laxiste des premiers devient trop svre pour leur clan... 





> *Il ne faut donc pas s'tonner du merdier dans lequel nous sommes!*


Et les affaires d'inscurit ressortent systmatiquement avant les prsidentielles... (cf Jean-Hugues Oppel, French tabloids) 




> On deale mme dans nos campagnes dsormais!


On produit mme du cannabis dans les campagnes...

----------


## fredoche

> 1 - Le deal est une activit trs rentable dans les quartiers sans autre activit, il faudrait commencer par relancer d'autres commerces ou autres entreprises.
> 2 - Les juges sont humains, ils vont tous dcider de sanctions diffrentes ; la loi doit tre applique au cas par cas, n'en dplaise  ceux qui souhaitent des peines planchers (Sarkozy, Darmanin) mais pas pour eux quand ils sont eux-mmes poursuivis. 
> Bizarrement les politiques ne ragissent pas de la mme manire si c'est "une racaille", un migrant, un policier ou l'un d'eux (politicien) qui est condamn. Le juge laxiste des premiers devient trop svre pour leur clan...


Pour le 1. le deal est trs rentable tout court, fabuleusement rentable tout au long de la filire. La solution n'est pas l. Le deal n'est pas propre aux cits. Il y en aura toujours, comme pour tout march noir. 
J'abonde au 2. 
a fait pas mal de temps que je vois discuter ce sujet de la justice. Pour moi la solution est dans le fait de redonner des moyens  celle-ci, en commenant par les tribunaux. Une dmocratie digne de ce nom a une justice forte, indpendante, et apte  agir. Nous avons une justice du 1/3 monde, voir pire- Les temps de procdure sont inous quel que soit le sujet (famille, travail, pnal, etc.)

Et il est probable que ce soit le rsultat d'une volont de dshabiller notre dmocratie, o les 2 pouvoirs lgislatifs et judiciaires sont amenuiss  dessein au profit du seul appareil excutif.

----------


## Ryu2000

> 1 - Le deal est une activit trs rentable dans les quartiers sans autre activit, il faudrait commencer par relancer d'autres commerces ou autres entreprises.


C'est difficile de trouver un job aussi tranquille et lucratif que vendre de la rsine marocaine. (les jeunes de 13 ans qui font a, pourraient difficilement trouver mieux dans le march lgal  ::ptdr:: )
Ceux qui ont commenc vont avoir du mal  arrter a pour prendre un job pay au SMIC.

Il est possible que dans le futur la dlinquance augmente, car il y aura moins de boulot  cause de la crise conomique.
Et il y a l'volution classique :
- perte d'emploi
- dpression
- divorce
- alcoolisme




> On produit mme du cannabis dans les campagnes...


a ce n'est pas un problme, par contre il parait qu'on peut trouver de l'hrone, voir pire : fentanyl, oxycodone, etc.
Comment la drogue gangrne les campagnes

----------


## bududo

> Il est possible que dans le futur la dlinquance augmente, car il y aura moins de boulot  cause de la crise conomique.
> Et il y a l'volution classique :
> - perte d'emploi
> - dpression
> - divorce
> - alcoolisme
> 
> a ce n'est pas un problme, par contre il parait qu'on peut trouver de l'hrone, voir pire : fentanyl, oxycodone, etc.


Triste ralit en effet. Oui, la dlinquance risque probablement d'augmenter en raison de cette crise.




> Tu te poses trop de questions, c'est subversif


*Je ne vois pas bien en quoi le fait de se poser des questions puisse tre subversif.*

Je ne suis pas le seul  m'en poser par ailleurs.
N'as tu pas entendu parl de certaines plaintes internationales remettant en cause le fondement mme du test PCR, du confinement ? 
N'as-tu pas entendu parl de Reiner Fuelmich, Carlo Alberto Brusa ainsi que d'autres avocats entamant de telles poursuites?

Les *poursuites judiciaires* ne se font pas sur de *simples suppositions* sinon elles seraient voues  lchec.

Et dsol de ne pas vouloir subir docilement toute cette mascarade.
Je continuerai donc  ma poser les bonnes questions...




> Mais qui se cache derrire le pseudo de bududo ?


Un individu lambda, chef entreprise individuelle, qui paie ses impts, ses charges sociales et essaie de vivre avec le reste.
Mais qui ce cache derrire le pseudo *fredoche*!

----------


## tanaka59

Bonjour, 




> Principe de la double peine et pour les franais tu ne peux en faire des apatrides


Toute personne ne en France de parents eux mme nes en France, tu ne peux effectivement rien faire.

> la "cadeau" de la nationalit franaise accorde  la naissance d'un bb, si les parents ont migrs en France : pourquoi se prive de retirer ce cadeau ? La nationalit offerte peut tre retir ... pour redevenirde  la nationalit des parents .
> ne  l'tranger et naturalis, la encore le "cadeau" de la nationalit peut sauter

----------


## fredoche

> *Je ne vois pas bien en quoi le fait de se poser des questions puisse tre subversif.*
> 
> Je ne suis pas le seul  m'en poser par ailleurs.
> [...]
> Je continuerai donc  ma poser les bonnes questions...


Moi non plus je ne vois pas en quoi cela peut tre subversif. Sauf que cela est devenu presque un interdit. Et que prendre du recul pour avoir une vision plus large te fait vite ranger sous des qualificatifs terminant par "-iste"
Tu n'es pas le seul  te les poser, pour moi ce sont aussi de bonnes questions. Il n'y a d'ailleurs pas de mauvaises questions selon l'adage



> Un individu lambda, chef entreprise individuelle, qui paie ses impts, ses charges sociales et essaie de vivre avec le reste.
> Mais qui ce cache derrire le pseudo *fredoche*!


Le mme qui s'est inscrit ici en 2003 - 18 ans la majorit quoi
Non parfois on voit d'anciens membres qui apparaissent sous des pseudos alternatifs. Ma question tait plutt dans ce sens, tant donn que le tien date de 2008




> > la "cadeau" de la nationalit franaise accorde  la naissance d'un bb, si les parents ont migrs en France : pourquoi se prive de retirer ce cadeau ? La nationalit offerte peut tre retir ... pour redevenirde  la nationalit des parents .
> > ne  l'tranger et naturalis, la encore le "cadeau" de la nationalit peut sauter


je te dis juste que c'est le principe de la double peine, principe qui est sujet  controverse

----------


## tanaka59

Bonjour, 




> je te dis juste que c'est le principe de la double peine, principe qui est sujet  controverse


Effectivement sujet  controverse et juridiquement difficilement applicable (sauf rares exceptions)

----------


## Mdinoc

> > la "cadeau" de la nationalit franaise accorde  la naissance d'un bb, si les parents ont migrs en France : pourquoi se prive de retirer ce cadeau ? La nationalit offerte peut tre retir ... pour *redevenirde  la nationalit des parents* .


Juridiquement parlant, tu ne peux pas faire a non plus sans l'accord du pays d'origine des parents, vu que c'est l'tat en question qui aurait alors la responsabilit de lui faire de nouveaux papiers d'identit (et tout ce qui va avec).
Et si le pays en question refuse, tu te heurtes  nouveau au problme de "Le droit international interdit de crer des apatrides".

----------


## tanaka59

Bonjour,




> Juridiquement parlant, tu ne peux pas faire a non plus sans l'accord du pays d'origine des parents, vu que c'est l'tat en question qui aurait alors la responsabilit de lui faire de nouveaux papiers d'identit (et tout ce qui va avec).
> Et si le pays en question refuse, tu te heurtes  nouveau au problme de "Le droit international interdit de crer des apatrides".


Dans les faits c'est compliqu car cela a plutt une porte politique.

Bien videment que personne ne peut tre apatride. 

Certains diront que cette faon de voire, c'est grer des humains comme on gre des dchets ...  ::?:

----------


## Cincinnatus

> Bien videment que personne ne peut tre apatride. 
> 
> Certains diront que cette faon de voire, c'est grer des humains comme on gre des dchets ...


D'aprs le HCR cit par Wikipedia (Apatride) il y aurait 12 millions d'apatrides. Il suffit qu'un Etat ne reconnaisse pas le droit international. Exemple pour les Rohingyas entre autres, rejets par la Birmanie car vus comme plutt indiens, en tous cas rejets et massacrs. La comparaison avec des dchets est donc valide, ils sont compltement dshumaniss.

----------


## Ryu2000

"J'ai parfois un peu honte d'avoir particip  a": de nombreux dputs de la majorit envisagent ne pas se reprsenter



> "tre dput, a n'est pas fait pour les gens normaux", lche un macroniste, qui se dit "crev"  un an de la fin de son mandat. Comme lui, beaucoup de marcheurs pensaient pouvoir tout rvolutionner  leur arrive  l'Assemble Nationale en 2017, "*mais certains d'entre nous se sont retrouvs  appuyer sur un bouton pour voter les lois*", grogne un autre lu qui a quitt les rangs macronistes.
> 
> Car au rythme infernal, s'ajoute la ralit du pouvoir... Covid-19, crise des "Gilets jaunes" ou encore l'affaire Benalla: "J'ai moi-mme parfois un peu honte d'avoir particip  a", assure Jennifer de Temmerman, qui a quitt le groupe LREM en novembre 2019:
> 
> "On venait pour changer les choses, apporter de la confiance en la vie publique. Si je me reprsente, je trahis encore plus cette promesse. Du coup cela veut dire que j'acte le fait de devenir une politique de carrire. Ce qui m'a manqu c'est le concret, donc je ne me reprsenterais pas en tant que dpute".
> 
> Comme elle, prs de 15% des dputs se disent certains de ne pas vouloir se reprsenter. La moiti d'entre eux sige dans la majorit.

----------


## tanaka59

Bonjour, 




> D'aprs le HCR cit par Wikipedia (Apatride) il y aurait 12 millions d'apatrides. Il suffit qu'un Etat ne reconnaisse pas le droit international. Exemple pour les Rohingyas entre autres, rejets par la Birmanie car vus comme plutt indiens, en tous cas rejets et massacrs. La comparaison avec des dchets est donc valide, ils sont compltement dshumaniss.


C'est norme 12 millions . Je savais qu'il y en avait. Pas autant  ce point  :8O:  . Je pensais plus  1 ou 2 millions .




> "J'ai parfois un peu honte d'avoir particip  a": de nombreux dputs de la majorit envisagent ne pas se reprsenter


Ou comment dgoter les gens de faire de la politique. Maire, puis maintenant dput ... a qui le tour ? conseillers rgionaux/dpartementaux/territoriaux ?

Des candidats pour devenir dput ?  ::lol::  Par contre  des salaires bien moindre (genre 1600 ou 1800  net , pas plus). 5000  7500  pour un dput c'est beaucoup trop ( mon sens).

----------


## David_g

> Bonjour, 
> 
> Pour toi la justice n'est jamais laxiste ?


Dsol du temps de rponse.

Ta phrase me drange du coup pour rpondre car dans un premier temps tu disais la justice est laxiste (gnralisation).  L tu me demandes si elle n'est jamais laxiste.
Bien sur qu'il y a des fois o on la jugera laxiste et d'autres o on la trouvera svre.  Mais en rgle gnrale, non on n'a pas une justice laxiste. 

Le plus souvent, on a surtout aucune connaissance juridique et on se fait des avis sur des "on dit", notre imaginaire (film, etc), les cris d'orfraie de tel ou tel groupuscule et les diffrentes idioties juridiques de nos politiques (toujours prt  l'idiotie de plus pour esprer flatter des lecteurs).

L'autre point qui me drange c'est de gnraliser la justice  seulement le pnal qui concentre certes le sensationnel mais ne constitue qu'une partie de la justice (certes la seule qui intress les politiques pour des raisons lectorales principalement).


Aprs pour les affaires du moment, Aller lire les arrts et les motivations des jugement (vu qu'on est dans le pnal), etc me parait dj une premire chose  faire avant de commenter  chaud (valable pour l'affaire halimi ou celle des policiers, etc).


De tout faon on va avoir une campagne donc des idioties juridiques quasi toutes les semaines (spcial ddicace actuellement  X.Bertrand et aux LR qui se sont fortement distingu.




> Pour moi la solution est dans le fait de redonner des moyens  celle-ci, en commenant par les tribunaux. Une dmocratie digne de ce nom a une justice forte, indpendante, et apte  agir. Nous avons une justice du 1/3 monde, voir pire- Les temps de procdure sont inous quel que soit le sujet (famille, travail, pnal, etc.)


Je suis assez d'accord avec toi et j'ajouterais de mieux rpartir les efforts (ouvrez des postes de Greffiers bordel !). 
Il faudrait aussi que le lgislateur arrte de faire des nouvelles lois qui en gros ne font rien (mis  part permettre de communiquer), et que les mesures de simplifications n'aboutissent pas  "rajouter des problmes", "baisser la qualit de la justice pour purer le stock accumul".

----------


## tanaka59

Bonjour, 




> Il faudrait aussi que le lgislateur arrte de faire des nouvelles lois qui en gros ne font rien (mis  part permettre de communiquer), et que les mesures de simplifications n'aboutissent pas  "rajouter des problmes", "baisser la qualit de la justice pour purer le stock accumul".


En se penchant sur le fonctionnement lgislatif en France :

> sur normalisation (450 000 normes)
> sur lgifration (+ de 16 000 textes de lois et dcrets ... ) , dont les anciens ne sont jamais rforms , ce qui explique lempilement de lois et parfois des textes contradictoires, voire des cas particulier de cas particuliers eux mme
> sur administration (on passe quasiment plus de temps  faire de l'informel/formel/administratif que de l'oprationnel/produire ... )

Donc oui, cela rajoute des questions complexes  des questions elles mme complexes ...  ::?:

----------


## Ryu2000

C'est marrant, lors de la confrence de Jean Castex il y avait un schma reprsentant le nombre de nouveaux cas par pays et il manquait la courbe de la France (qui rejoint celle des Pays-Bas).
Covid: quand Castex prsente l'pidmie en Europe, il omet la France, sauf que...




> Depuis le 17 mars, aucun de nos voisins na enregistr plus de cas positifs au coronavirus que lHexagone, rapport  sa population. Seule exception, ce 21 avril, o les Pays-Bas sont passs dun cheveu au-dessus de la France, comme on peut le voir sur ce graphique interactif propos par Our World in data.


====
J'ai du mal  le croire :
Prsidentielle 2022 :  un an du scrutin, Macron plus populaire qu'Hollande et Sarkozy  ce stade



> un an de llection prsidentielle, la cote de popularit dEmmanuel Macron se stabilise  39%, selon notre dernier baromtre BVA Orange RTL. Il s'agit d'un niveau suprieur  celle de ses prdcesseurs (31% pour Nicolas Sarkozy et 19% pour Franois Hollande  la mme poque).


On espre plus rien de la part des politiciens, on a baiss la barre de nos attente  fond, aprs avoir subit Sarkozy et Hollande, on accepte compltement d'tre gouvern par des corrompus.

----------


## tanaka59

Bonjour, 




> C'est marrant, lors de la confrence de Jean Castex il y avait un schma reprsentant le nombre de nouveaux cas par pays et il manquait la courbe de la France (qui rejoint celle des Pays-Bas).


France et Pays Bas (et Portugal dans une moindre mesure ...) ont un point commun. Nous avons des liens conomiques et arien avec respectivement Guyane (franaise) , Suriname , Bresil ... Ces 4 territoires ont la particularit d'avoir beaucoup de variant Brsilien.




> On espre plus rien de la part des politiciens, on a baiss la barre de nos attente  fond, aprs avoir subit Sarkozy et Hollande, on accepte compltement d'tre gouvern par des corrompus.


Le jour ou un politique aura le mme train de vie qu'un citoyen lambda il sera crdible (salaire compris).

----------


## ddoumeche

> Bonjour, 
> Toute personne ne en France de parents eux mme nes en France, tu ne peux effectivement rien faire.


Cela n'existe pas, ne recyclons pas les fantasmes de la gauche et du FLN, et relisons le code civil. Le droit du sol n'existe pas en France, et sans doute dans aucun pays au monde. Tout enfant n sur le sol franais hrite de la nationalit de son pre ou de sa mre, voir des deux.
En aucun cas, un enfant n sur le sol franais ne devient franais sauf 1/ s'il est n lui mme de parents apatrides 2/ si la nationalit de ses parents ne peut lui tre transmise pour un raison X ou Y (par exemple un blocage administratif, ou un pays qui cesse d'exister).

Et la France n'a jamais ratifi la convention de 1961 relative aux apatrides

Donc on peut trs bien expulser les comoriens prsent  Mayotte, _manu militari_ s'il le faut. Et les africains venus en "pirogues humanitaires".

----------


## tanaka59

Bonjour, 




> Donc on peut trs bien expulser les comoriens prsent  Mayotte, _manu militari_ s'il le faut. Et les africains venus en "pirogues humanitaires".


Quasiment chaque semaine la gendarmerie franaise, se voient refuser l'accs aux ports des Comores pour le retour des comoriens chez eux.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Le jour ou un politique aura le mme train de vie qu'un citoyen lambda il sera crdible (salaire compris).


Avant vous pouviez voter pour Besancenot, maintenant vous pouvez voter pour Poutou.
Il y a galement d'autres politiciens qui ne doivent pas tre extrmement riche, comme Jean Lasalle ou Franois Ruffin.
D'un ct c'est vrai qu'il y a un problme de conflit d'intrt, les politiciens devraient afficher leur sponsors comme les pilotes de Nascar.
Mais en dehors de a, il y a un problme plus grave, les gros politiciens du PS, de l'UMP, de LREM, etc, partagent la mme idologie union-europenne.

Mais bon l n'tait pas la question. Je voulais juste faire une blague sur les rsultats d'un sondage. (les sondages ne valent rien de toute faon)
L a faisait "lower your expectation". Le bilan de Macron est catastrophique et on nous dit que Macron est plus populaire que les 2 prcdents prsidents.
Il y a peut-tre une part de rel dans ce sondage, les Franais sont tellement habitus  avoir un mauvais gouvernement, qu'ils ne sont plus capable de juger correctement.
Ce serait dingue qu'LREM se retrouve au second tour de la prsidentielles de 2022, si a se produit, a illustrera bien le fait qu'il y a un problme avec la politique en France.

----------


## David_g

> Cela n'existe pas, ne recyclons pas les fantasmes de la gauche et du FLN, et relisons le code civil. Le droit du sol n'existe pas en France, et sans doute dans aucun pays au monde.


Aux USA  tout le moins (sauf pour les enfants de diplomate), tout enfant n sur le territoire des USA acquiert la nationalit. Ce qui d'ailleurs a pu poser des soucis  des parents ayant eux leur enfant l bas et ensuite revenu en France (l'IRS ayant la main longue et moult accord avec les banques).




> Tout enfant n sur le sol franais hrite de la nationalit de son pre ou de sa mre, voir des deux.
> En aucun cas, un enfant n sur le sol franais ne devient franais sauf 1/ s'il est n lui mme de parents apatrides 2/ si la nationalit de ses parents ne peut lui tre transmise pour un raison X ou Y (par exemple un blocage administratif, ou un pays qui cesse d'exister).


"Est franais l'enfant n en France lorsque l'un de ses parents au moins y est lui-mme n."

----------


## ddoumeche

> Bonjour, 
> 
> Quasiment chaque semaine la gendarmerie franaise, se voient refuser l'accs aux ports des Comores pour le retour des comoriens chez eux.


La France, pays de tarlouzes dfaitistes depuis l'influence nfaste de la gauche collaborationiste. Et bien tu accostes quand mme, tu sors le pamas devant le douanier, et tu dposes les ressortissants sur le port ... sauf le pilote de leur bateau que tu condamnes  10 de travaux forc pour trafic d'tres humains, piraterie et accs illgale au territoire.
Et s'ils font trop d'histoires, tu reviens la semaine suivante avec un aviso et tu tires au dessus de la capitainerie au canon de 75.

Et l je peux t'assurer qu'ils vont comprendre : un de collgue officier de marine a un jour surpris des romanichels en train de voler dans les camions, il a sorti son ptard et a tir en l'air aprs une sommation. Et bien je t'assure que malgr un niveau d'tude assez faible, ils ont trs bien compris et se sont rendu.

----------


## ddoumeche

> Aux USA  tout le moins (sauf pour les enfants de diplomate), tout enfant n sur le territoire des USA acquiert la nationalit. Ce qui d'ailleurs a pu poser des soucis  des parents ayant eux leur enfant l bas et ensuite revenu en France (l'IRS ayant la main longue et moult accord avec les banques).


Et en consquence les tats du Sud sont envahis de sud amricains gorgeurs et violeurs de femmes et d'enfants, que le nouveau prsident enferme dans des cages enrobes de cellophane. A tel point que le prsident mexicain (de gauche) blame son voisin du nord d'avoir fournis des milliards  la mafia...




> "Est franais l'enfant n en France lorsque l'un de ses parents au moins y est lui-mme n."


Oui donc c'est juste un cas particulier parmi les cas particuliers ... qui n'a aucun sens quand on lit le droit : 



```

```

----------


## David_g

> Et en consquence les tats du Sud sont envahis de sud amricains gorgeurs et violeurs de femmes et d'enfants, que le nouveau prsident enferme dans des cages enrobes de cellophane. A tel point que le prsident mexicain (de gauche) blame son voisin du nord d'avoir fournis des milliards  la mafia...


Tu poses une question (ou plutt une assertion), je te rponds. C'est juste pour ta culture. 





> Oui donc c'est juste un cas particulier parmi les cas particuliers ... qui n'a aucun sens quand on lit le droit : 
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> 
> ```


En quoi cela n'a aucun sens juridiquement ?
(je me suis permis de souligner le 19-1 c'est juste pour rappeler qu'il y en d'autres aprs)

----------


## ddoumeche

> Tu poses une question (ou plutt une assertion), je te rponds. C'est juste pour ta culture.


ma culture va trs bien merci pour elle




> En quoi cela n'a aucun sens juridiquement ?
> (je me suis permis de souligner le 19-1 c'est juste pour rappeler qu'il y en d'autres aprs)


Personne n'a dit qu'il ny en avait pas d'autre, la diffrence tant que moi je donne mes sources

----------


## David_g

> Personne n'a dit qu'il ny en avait pas d'autre, la diffrence tant que moi je donne mes sources


https://www.legifrance.gouv.fr/codes...TA000006136066  (19-3)

Et du coup en quoi cela n'est pas valable juridiquement ? 
on ne sera pas d'accord sur l'intrt ou non du droit du sol etc mais le raisonnement juridique mintresse.

----------


## ddoumeche

> https://www.legifrance.gouv.fr/codes...TA000006136066  (19-3)
> 
> Et du coup en quoi cela n'est pas valable juridiquement ? 
> on ne sera pas d'accord sur l'intrt ou non du droit du sol etc mais le raisonnement juridique mintresse.


Dja, l'article 19-3 montre que le droit du sol n'existe pas, puisque les parents de cet enfant n'ont pas acquis la nationalit franaise  leur naissance. Ils ont donc la nationalit d'un de leur parent tel que le prvoit la loi dans ce cas de figure, et ne sont pas apatrides sinon ils obtiendraient la nationalit franaise. Aussi l'enfant concern par l'article 19-3 ne sera ni apatride ni fille ou fille d'apatride, et donc peut obtenir la nationalit d'un de ses parent sinon des deux.

Mais on aura compris qu'il s'agissait de rgulariser la situation d'tranger en situation irrgulire depuis des dizaines d'annes ... de gens qui ne sont mme pas rgularisables. Donc non,  part obtenir des bras  vil prix pour dfricher la fort amazonienne ou conqurir le far west, je ne vois pas l'intret du droit du sol.

----------


## tanaka59

Bonsoir, 




> Avant vous pouviez voter pour Besancenot, maintenant vous pouvez voter pour Poutou.
> Il y a galement d'autres politiciens qui ne doivent pas tre extrmement riche, comme Jean Lasalle ou Franois Ruffin.


C'est trs con, j'aurais plus confiance en un Lasalle ou Ruffin qu'un Melenchon ...

Je me souviens de la phrase : "un prsident normal" pour Sarkozy et le "casse toi pauv'e con" ... Un prsident normal , n'en serait pas venu l. Un prsident normal , va  l'coute, prend des notes , invite  dbattre . Tout ce que n'a pas fait celui ci ...

Macron a essay le grand dbat (c'est peut tre l'une des seules choses de bien qu'il aura fait). 




> D'un ct c'est vrai qu'il y a un problme de conflit d'intrt, les politiciens devraient afficher leur sponsors comme les pilotes de Nascar.


On verra quel personnalit politique , sera le plus transparent ... Peut tre que se sera un gage de confiance dans le futur. 




> Il y a peut-tre une part de rel dans ce sondage, les Franais sont tellement habitus  avoir un mauvais gouvernement, qu'ils ne sont plus capable de juger correctement.
> Ce serait dingue qu'LREM se retrouve au second tour de la prsidentielles de 2022, si a se produit, a illustrera bien le fait qu'il y a un problme avec la politique en France.


L'abstention mon cher, l'abstention ... Une population rsigne qui ne vote pas ou blanc ...




> Aux USA  tout le moins (sauf pour les enfants de diplomate), tout enfant n sur le territoire des USA acquiert la nationalit. Ce qui d'ailleurs a pu poser des soucis  des parents ayant eux leur enfant l bas et ensuite revenu en France (l'IRS ayant la main longue et moult accord avec les banques).


Les fameux ns "par accident" a qui on rclame de l'argent 40 ou 50 aprs ... Cela aussi c'est des truc vachement tordu. L'administration us ne lche pas les americains de naissance (du moins le fisc).  




> La France, pays de tarlouzes dfaitistes depuis l'influence nfaste de la gauche collaborationiste. Et bien tu accostes quand mme, tu sors le pamas devant le douanier, et tu dposes les ressortissants sur le port ... sauf le pilote de leur bateau que tu condamnes  10 de travaux forc pour trafic d'tres humains, piraterie et accs illgale au territoire.
> Et s'ils font trop d'histoires, tu reviens la semaine suivante avec un aviso et tu tires au dessus de la capitainerie au canon de 75.
> 
> Et l je peux t'assurer qu'ils vont comprendre : un de collgue officier de marine a un jour surpris des romanichels en train de voler dans les camions, il a sorti son ptard et a tir en l'air aprs une sommation. Et bien je t'assure que malgr un niveau d'tude assez faible, ils ont trs bien compris et se sont rendu.


En France on est sous l'influence plusieurs mafia (voir on a la notre aussi ... )

Nouvelle Caledonie et Polynesie > sous l'influence des triades chinoises et yakuzas japonais pour les trafics de drogues
Guyane, Martinique et Guadeloupe > sous l'influence des narco-trafiquants mexicains et colombiens
France mtropolitaine > mafia des pays des l'est et narco-trafiquants magrbins

---

Pour la petite anecdote. Les pires mafia dans le monde

> mafia Russe (qui  la main sur les mafia roumaines / ukrainiennes / ...)
> mafia italienne
> yakuzas japonais
> triades chinoises
> Kkangpaes corennes (tirailles entre chinois et japonais)
> narco-trafiquants mexicain
> narco-trafiquants colombien
> mafia islamiste (alqaida, daesh, taliban ...)

Rcemment dans un reportage TV sur arte ou FR5 (de mmoire), le documentaire montrait une nouvelle mafia naissante en Europe. En particulier en Espagne, France, Belgique et Pays Bas > mafia narco-islamo-maghrbine . Dans de plus en plus de quartiers difficiles (banlieue HLM ...), c'est une "nouvelle mafia" qui tient ces quartiers et qui est trs puissante et dangereuse.




> Et en consquence les tats du Sud sont envahis de sud amricains gorgeurs et violeurs de femmes et d'enfants, que le nouveau prsident enferme dans des cages enrobes de cellophane. A tel point que le prsident mexicain (de gauche) blame son voisin du nord d'avoir fournis des milliards  la mafia...


Le problme de fond = narco-trafiquants mexicain , qui font des trafics en tout genre (humains, drogues, ...)




> ```
> 
> ```





> https://www.legifrance.gouv.fr/codes...TA000006136066  (19-3)
> 
> Et du coup en quoi cela n'est pas valable juridiquement ? 
> on ne sera pas d'accord sur l'intrt ou non du droit du sol etc mais le raisonnement juridique mintresse.





> Dja, l'article 19-3 montre que le droit du sol n'existe pas, puisque les parents de cet enfant n'ont pas acquis la nationalit franaise  leur naissance. Ils ont donc la nationalit d'un de leur parent tel que le prvoit la loi dans ce cas de figure, et ne sont pas apatrides sinon ils obtiendraient la nationalit franais. Aussi l'enfant concern par l'article 19-3 ne sera ni apatride ni fille ou fille d'apatride, et donc il peut obtenir la nationalit d'un de ses parent sinon des deux.


Pour essayer de mettre tout le monde d'accord (voil comment je vois les chose) :

cas 1 ) Mr X vient d'un pays A , et n'est pas n en France
cas 2 ) Mr X est n d'un parent venu en France , dont la mre  accouch en France , sans tre elle mme n en France 

Mr X fait des conneries. Ce n'est pas  la socit franaise de payer les pots de casss. On renvoie manu militari Mr X dans son pays d'origine (soit do il vient, soit do est originaire sa mre) . Le "cadeau" de la nationalit franaise est enlev. 

Cela demande un sacr travail, sur le droit du sol et / ou la naturalisation et  / ou le regroupement familiale.

Simple , clair , net et prcis. On ne se pose plus de question.  




> Mais on aura compris qu'il s'agissait de rgulariser la situation d'tranger en situation irrgulire depuis des dizaines d'annes ... de gens qui ne sont mme pas rgularisables. Donc non,  part obtenir des bras  vil prix pour dfricher la fort amazonienne ou conqurir le far west, je ne vois pas l'intret du droit du sol.


A faire appliquer , ce sujet c'est comme faire mumuse avec de la TNT ...

----------


## David_g

> Dj, l'article 19-3 montre que le droit du sol n'existe pas,


C'est quand mme le titre de cette section du code civil : Section 2 : Des Franais par la naissance en France (Articles 19  19-4).
Il y a des cas d'articulation entre 18-1 et 19-3 par ailleurs (cas d'une personne rpudiant sa nationalit Franaise et qui a un enfant en France par la suite). 

Merci pour ton raisonnement en tout cas( je ne suis pas d'accord avec mais bon). Je suis d'accord avec toi qu'il est loin de tout que peut clamer certains politiques.

----------


## Ryu2000

Il y a eu une manifestation ce weekend :
Marche  Paris pour une PMA pour toutes et tous - vido
C'est chouette on pourra tudier si a a cr un cluster ou pas.

Si les manifestations ne crer pas plus de problme que a, on pourrait autoriser les festivals en extrieur.

----------


## MABROUKI

> Dja, l'article 19-3 montre que le droit du sol n'existe pas, puisque les parents de cet enfant n'ont pas acquis la nationalit franaise  leur naissance. Ils ont donc la nationalit d'un de leur parent tel que le prvoit la loi dans ce cas de figure, et ne sont pas apatrides sinon ils obtiendraient la nationalit franaise. Aussi l'enfant concern par l'article 19-3 ne sera ni apatride ni fille ou fille d'apatride, et donc peut obtenir la nationalit d'un de ses parent sinon des deux.
> 
> Mais on aura compris qu'il s'agissait de rgulariser la situation d'tranger en situation irrgulire depuis des dizaines d'annes ... de gens qui ne sont mme pas rgularisables. Donc non,  part obtenir des bras  vil prix pour dfricher la fort amazonienne ou conqurir le far west, je ne vois pas l'intret du droit du sol.


Le  droit  du sol ou Jus Solis  a une porte plus grande, que  celle que tu mentionnes , car il  suffit de rsider d'une manire continue SUR LE SOL FRANCAIS au moins 5 ANS  ,pour  obtenir le  droit  de postuler  la nationalit franaise .
Chez moi, le droit relatif   la  nationalit algrienne  exige  7 ans  de residence continue.

----------


## Gunny

De toute faon ce dbat c'est de la poudre aux yeux. Cela suppose que :
1) Il y a deux classes de citoyens : les vrais franais et les autres
2) Le problme vient des autres et des trangers
3) Retirer la nationalit franaise va rsoudre ces problmes
4) ... Et ne pas en crer de nouveaux

Virginieh l'a expliqu dans un prcdent poste, les solutions on les a, on les connat, elles sont simples, mais elles n'intressent pas les politiciens parce que c'est plus ennuyeux que de remuer la merde et de monter les franais les uns contre les autres.

----------


## halaster08

> Virginieh l'a expliqu dans un prcdent poste, les solutions on les a, on les connat, elles sont simples, mais elles n'intressent pas les politiciens parce que c'est plus ennuyeux que de remuer la merde et de monter les franais les uns contre les autres.


C'est surtout que la merde c'est eux qui l'ont mis l, et ils ont besoin de jouer sur les divisions bases sur de faux problmes pour garder leurs postes et leur pouvoir

----------


## Ryu2000

On dirait qu'il y a des membres du gouvernement qui aimeraient contrler tout ce que les gens font sur internet :
Que contient le nouveau projet de loi antiterroriste?



> Car aujourd'hui, les algorithmes agissent comme des filtres: ils ne sintressent pas aux contenus des conversations en ligne, le plus souvent cryptes, mais  des informations techniques, comme les lieux d'envoi et de rception des donnes. Par exemple, un message envoy en France depuis la Syrie va crer une alerte qui donnera lieu  des vrifications des agents du renseignement.
> 
> Le projet de loi veut prenniser cet usage et aller plus loin, *permettre  ces algorithmes de passer au crible les sites web consults par les citoyens.* En clair: dclencher une alerte ds qu'un individu clique sur un site suspect, pouvant porter atteinte  la scurit nationale. Et ce afin de dceler le plus tt possible d'ventuels signaux de radicalisation et prvenir un futur passage  l'acte.


Premirement, quelqu'un devrait crire  l'auteur de l'article pour lui expliquer que le mot "crypter" n'existe pas (parce qu'on ne peut pas chiffrer quelque chose si on a pas de clef).
Encore une fois le gouvernement veut utiliser le terrorisme pour faire passer des lois liberticides.

C'est trop dangereux de laisser l'tat contrler ce que font les gens sur internet. On peut considrer que n'importe quoi porte atteinte  la scurit nationale.

====
Macron parle d'ouvrir des terrasses mi-mai et en parallle on nous dit qu'il y a beaucoup de malades, c'est probable que ce soit repouss. Gnralement quand le gouvernement annonce quelque chose a ne se passe pas comme prvu. Le gouvernement adore se contredire au dernier moment.
Covid-19 : la France franchit la barre des 6000 patients en soins critiques, une premire depuis plus d'un an

----------


## ddoumeche

> En France on est sous l'influence plusieurs mafia (voir on a la notre aussi ... )
> 
> Le problme de fond = narco-trafiquants mexicain , qui font des trafics en tout genre (humains, drogues, ...)


En France, on est sous l'influence de la mafia des dputs de la LREM ou de la majorit en cours, lche comme pas un, incapable de prendre le moindre engagement et encore de moins de sauver la nation, ou le peuple. La moindre personne sense doit se mfier comme de la peste de ces arrivistes qui ont donn les pleins pouvoirs au Marchal (bni soit-il), 

Non le problme de fond est qu'il y a des gens du tiers monde voulant venir dans les pays riches quoiqu'ils en cote, qui est tellement beau  la tl, soit pour faire vivre leur village, soit pour y pondre 15 gosses comme les Traors ou les comoriennes et assurer la prosprit  leur famille. Car dans les famille paysanne, la richesse vient du nombre de bras. Et bien il faut dire  ses braves gens d'aller voir chez les grecs et dvelopper leur propre pays, ou pas car c'est leur problme.
Tu auras bien sur toujours des mafias pour faire franchir les obstacles  ces voyageurs, voluant au dbut d'un petit clan familial  une grosse organisation criminelle, les cartels mexicains approchant de leur centime anne. Autrement dit, ils ne sont pas prt de se rendre surtout avec les milliards rapport par l'immigration illgale.

Ce n'est pas un problme pour la gauche contemporaine qui ne veut plus faire d'enfant "pour sauver la plante"  ::lol:: , mais n'est pas contre une domestique sngalaise. Bientt ils feront des publicits  la tl pour inciter les jeunes franaises  se ligaturer les trompes ds 16 ans car ce sont des pervers de nature.




> Pour essayer de mettre tout le monde d'accord (voil comment je vois les chose)


Monsieur X n'a pas de visa, monsieur X est entr illgalement, monsieur X repard au Mali (surtout que monsieur X est souvent un malien vivant en Seine Saint Denis et dversant sa bile sur la France). monsieur X servirait mieux son pays en dminant les routes et aurait un vrai sentiment de fiert.
Une instit de l'EdNat l'a pris sous son aile parce qu'elle est celibataire comme 50% des instits ? hop tu l'envois au Mali avec son nouveau mari.




> A faire appliquer , ce sujet c'est comme faire mumuse avec de la TNT ...


Vous finirez comme les hatiens.

----------


## tanaka59

Bonjour, 




> On dirait qu'il y a des membres du gouvernement qui aimeraient contrler tout ce que les gens font sur internet :
> Que contient le nouveau projet de loi antiterroriste?
> 
> Premirement, quelqu'un devrait crire  l'auteur de l'article pour lui expliquer que le mot "crypter" n'existe pas (parce qu'on ne peut pas chiffrer quelque chose si on a pas de clef).
> Encore une fois le gouvernement veut utiliser le terrorisme pour faire passer des lois liberticides.
> 
> C'est trop dangereux de laisser l'tat contrler ce que font les gens sur internet. On peut considrer que n'importe quoi porte atteinte  la scurit nationale.


Cela me rappelle un raisonnement dbile qu'on avait vu en cours de philo . Le fameux "je pense / je dis ... donc je suis ... " : https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cogito_ergo_sum

Si Mr Michu ou Mr Ginette saisie "communiste"/"facho"/"terrorisme" dans Google ou Facebook ...  Mr Michu ou Mr Ginette seront donc "communiste"/"facho"/"terrorisme"  ::ptdr::  . Les services secrets vont avoir besoin de personnel pour contrler tout a  ::lol::  

Trve de plaisanterie , discuter de certains sujets pourrait donc devenir in fine dangereux  ::?:  Histoire, bricolage, modlisme, jeux vidos, dbat ... Ds qu'on touche  des thmatiques qui voquent la guerre, le militaire, les armes ... Je n'ose imaginer les drives possible l ... C'est carrment la boite de pandore 4XL qu'on ouvre ici.




> Macron parle d'ouvrir des terrasses mi-mai et en parallle on nous dit qu'il y a beaucoup de malades, c'est probable que ce soit repouss. Gnralement quand le gouvernement annonce quelque chose a ne se passe pas comme prvu. Le gouvernement adore se contredire au dernier moment.
> Covid-19 : la France franchit la barre des 6000 patients en soins critiques, une premire depuis plus d'un an


Si tu as envie de rester chez toi, fait ce que tu veux ... A un moment on va bien devoir ressortir , on est pas des ermites. L'humain est un tre vivant qui a besoin dinteragir en socit . Quitte  devoir porter un masque et ne pas serrer de mains pendant 5/10 ans ... je prfre cela  ne pas avoir d'activits du tout !

----------


## tanaka59

Edit ===

Le gouvernement lance un observatoire pour tudier le phnomne des squattes : https://immobilier.lefigaro.fr/artic...-0b9483cc0ef5/

Encore un dossier de la sorte  Lille : https://www.lavoixdunord.fr/989512/a...t-un-cauchemar

----------


## ABCIWEB

Salut,

Un petit espoir pour le monde de la culture/spectacles etc. Concert test en Espagne :  aucun signe  de contagion au coronavirus dtect un mois aprs. Je vous laisse lire l'article, le titre rsume dj suffisamment le contenu. A savoir que les spectateurs taient masqus mais sans distanciation. Cela dit le public de 5000 personnes avait t soumis  un test antignique avant le concert, ce n'est donc pas sans contraintes. Mais on moins cela semble dmontrer qu'un test antignique combin  un masque permet  un grand nombre de personnes de se rassembler sans distanciation et sans risque.

Pour le reste j'ai cout diffrentes missions sur la rentre scolaire et c'est toujours le bin's. Aucune directive de la part du gouvernement pour imposer des runions avec les collectivits locales afin d'organiser au mieux les repas, ventiler les locaux, etc. Aucun budget prvu non plus, c'est dmerdez-vous. 

Faut esprer que l'pidmie diminue en mme temps que les beaux jours, sinon on est dans le merdier tant donn que les cours reprennent alors que l'on bat des records d'affluence dans les hpitaux et aux urgences. Et encore si entre temps le gouvernement avait prvu des mesures pour organiser cette rentre, mais non, toujours rien d'aprs les reprsentants des enseignants. Enfin si, des tests, mais comme disait l'pidmiologiste Catherine Hill, 400 000 tests pour 6 millions d'lves c'est comme essayer de vider une baignoire avec une passoire. Elle suggrait au passage que tous les lves d'une mme classe fassent des tests salivaires groups ce qui permettrait de ne faire qu'un test par classe et donc de couvrir toutes les classes, mais cette solution n'a pas t retenue. 

En sous estimant volontairement le nombre d'lves contamins le gouvernement veut sans doute maintenir l'cole cote que cote quelques soient les risques pour les enseignants, pour le personnel des tablissements scolaires et pour les parents d'lves. Et aussi quelque soit l'encombrement des hpitaux ce qui se traduit par l'puisement du personnel soignant, mais aussi par des soins diffrs et une perte de chance pour les maladies graves, voire moins graves. Et chaque fois que l'on voque ce sujet, on prend toujours le mme exemple d'une prothse de la hanche, cela doit faire partie des lments de langage... Mais comme disait un mdecin, mme dans ce cas, le fait de prendre de la codine sur une longue priode pour attnuer la douleur n'est pas anodin et peut avoir des consquences graves.

J'ai remarqu aussi quelques bizarreries concernant l'utilisation des lments de langage. On parle maintenant de "dconfinement", alors que pralablement il ne fallait parler que de "renforcement des mesures de protection..." pour viter de dire "confinement". Mais si l'on dit "dconfinement" c'est bien qu'il y a eu pralablement confinement. Ou alors ils nous prennent pour des abrutis, les contraintes sont systmatiquement sous values et la leve des contraintes systmatiquement survalue, de sorte que l'on a l'impression d'une amlioration en stagnant ou mme en rgressant. C'est le niveau de la politique actuelle, de la com, uniquement de la com et pour le reste on ne change rien, ni relocalisation des moyens de production, ni amlioration des structures d'accueil pour  les lves dans les coles et les cantines, ni changement de programme pour la gestion des hpitaux. Il n'apprennent rien et surtout, quoi qu'il en coute ils ne veulent rien apprendre qui remettrait en cause leur politique de casse sociale, au moins avec Macron on sait o l'on va.

----------


## Gunny

> Pour le reste j'ai cout diffrentes missions sur la rentre scolaire et c'est toujours le bin's. Aucune directive de la part du gouvernement pour imposer des runions avec les collectivits locales afin d'organiser au mieux les repas, ventiler les locaux, etc. Aucun budget prvu non plus, c'est dmerdez-vous. 
> 
> Faut esprer que l'pidmie diminue en mme temps que les beaux jours, sinon on est dans le merdier tant donn que les cours reprennent alors que l'on bat des records d'affluence dans les hpitaux et aux urgences. Et encore si entre temps le gouvernement avait prvu des mesures pour organiser cette rentre, mais non, toujours rien d'aprs les reprsentants des enseignants. Enfin si, des tests, mais comme disait l'pidmiologiste Catherine Hill, 400 000 tests pour 6 millions d'lves c'est comme essayer de vider une baignoire avec une passoire. Elle suggrait au passage que tous les lves d'une mme classe fassent des tests salivaires groups ce qui permettrait de ne faire qu'un test par classe et donc de couvrir toutes les classes, mais cette solution n'a pas t retenue. 
> 
> En sous estimant volontairement le nombre d'lves contamins le gouvernement veut sans doute maintenir l'cole cote que cote quelques soient les risques pour les enseignants, pour le personnel des tablissements scolaires et pour les parents d'lves.


J'ai de la famille dans l'ducation nationale, et je peux confirmer que c'est la grosse merde et que le gouvernement vit dans une ralit parallle avec des priorits sans queue ni tte. Les lves et le personnel ont peur et les mesures sont soit insuffisantes soit inapplicables.

----------


## Ryu2000

> A un moment on va bien devoir ressortir , on est pas des ermites.


Ouais mais le gouvernement essaie d'viter que les services de ranimation ne saturent. Si le nombre de nouveaux malades est lev, on va continuer de subir des restrictions.
Il ne faudrait pas que les hpitaux utilisent  nouveau le technique qui consiste  prescrire du Rivotril aux vieux pour qu'ils meurent plus vite et un peu plus tranquillement.

D'un ct il y a le gouvernement qui dit que dans 2 semaines et demi des terrasses vont rouvrir et d'un autre ct il y a des articles qui disent qu'il y a beaucoup de malades en ce moment.
Je pense que le gouvernement va changer d'avis, il va tre oblig de dire "finalement on ne va pas faire comme prvu" comme d'habitude. Le gouvernement a tort 100% du temps, quelque part c'est une boussole juste.




> Concert test en Espagne :  aucun signe  de contagion au coronavirus dtect un mois aprs.


En extrieur, ils devraient raliser la mme exprience sans masque.
Alors ok dans un festival la densit de population est lev, mais en extrieur les chances de contamination sont beaucoup plus faibles.




> Les lves et le personnel ont peur et les mesures sont soit insuffisantes soit inapplicables.


Un peu de patiente c'est bientt les vacances d't. En juillet, Aout, a ira mieux  ::P: 

J'imagine que ceux qui ont termin leurs tudes en 2020 ou 2021 vont galrer pour trouver du boulot. La DRH doit penser que le diplme et le stage de fin d'tude ne valent rien.
Et de toute faon ce n'est pas une bonne priode pour recruter.

----------


## tanaka59

Bonjour, 




> En extrieur, ils devraient raliser la mme exprience sans masque.
> Alors ok dans un festival la densit de population est lev, mais en extrieur les chances de contamination sont beaucoup plus faibles.


Quid des brocantes , vides greniers, braderies, ftes foraines, cirques , vnements associatifs en intrieur comme extrieur ? On nous parle des concerts et matchs de foot pas de ce type d'vnement ... qui peut tout aussi brasser plus de monde qu'un concert . 

Quid de l'dition de la braderie de Lille 2021 par exemple ? Dj annule en 2016 et 2020 (attentat puis covid ).  

Mieux vaut encore attendre 2022 ?




> J'imagine que ceux qui ont termin leurs tudes en 2020 ou 2021 vont galrer pour trouver du boulot. La DRH doit penser que le diplme et la stage de fin d'tude ne valle rien.
> Et de toute faon ce n'est pas une bonne priode pour recruter.


Cela va tre dure pour eux.  :8O: 




> J'ai de la famille dans l'ducation nationale, et je peux confirmer que c'est la grosse merde et que le gouvernement vit dans une ralit parallle avec des priorits sans queue ni tte. Les lves et le personnel ont peur et les mesures sont soit insuffisantes soit inapplicables.


J'ai aussi de la famille qui y travaille. C'est la foire d'empoigne pour les protocoles ... Sans parler des parents qui foutent les gamins, malgr qu'il y a eux des malades ...  ::aie::

----------


## Ryu2000

> Quid de l'dition de la braderie de Lille 2021 par exemple ?


Comme on dit dans le monde de l'entreprise : "nous n'avons pas de visibilit".
On ne sait dj pas ce qu'il va se passer dans 2 semaines, alors on ne peut pas anticiper la situation du 4 et 5 septembre 2021.
La courbe du nombre de personnes en ranimation fluctue. Les gouvernements essaient d'viter de saturer les hpitaux, quand il y a trop de malades on serre les vis. On ne peut pas savoir si il y aura beaucoup de malades en Aout, donc on ne peut pas savoir si les grosses brocantes seront autorises en Septembre.




> Cela va tre dure pour eux.


C'est difficile pour tout le monde. Au pire ils n'ont qu' glander  l'cole encore quelque annes, qu'ils montent jusqu'au doctorat a les occupera un moment  ::ptdr:: 
Par contre a ne les aidera pas  trouver du boulot (quoi qu'il y a des SSII qu'arrivent  bricoler pour gagner de l'argent grce aux employs qui viennent d'avoir un doctorat).




> Sans parler des parents qui foutent les gamins, malgr qu'il y a eux des malades


Ouais mais d'un ct plus le virus circule plus on s'approche de l'immunit collective.  ::P: 
D'aprs certaines tudes, les enfants ne font pas de forme grave et sont moins contagieux. Donc autant qu'ils se contaminent tous, ils n'auront pas besoin de vaccin  :8-): 

Parfois les gouvernements parlent d'autoriser l'accs  certains lieu aux personnes qui ont t vaccins ou qui ont t malade.

----------


## David_g

> Salut,
> 
> Un petit espoir pour le monde de la culture/spectacles etc. Concert test en Espagne :  aucun signe  de contagion au coronavirus dtect un mois aprs. Je vous laisse lire l'article, le titre rsume dj suffisamment le contenu. A savoir que les spectateurs taient masqus mais sans distanciation. Cela dit le public de 5000 personnes avait t soumis  un test antignique avant le concert, ce n'est donc pas sans contraintes. Mais on moins cela semble dmontrer qu'un test antignique combin  un masque permet  un grand nombre de personnes de se rassembler sans distanciation et sans risque.
> 
> Pour le reste j'ai cout diffrentes missions sur la rentre scolaire et c'est toujours le bin's. Aucune directive de la part du gouvernement pour imposer des runions avec les collectivits locales afin d'organiser au mieux les repas, ventiler les locaux, etc. Aucun budget prvu non plus, c'est dmerdez-vous.


Pour le premier cas, cela va dpendre tout de mme du type de concert et de comment il s'est droul (malheureusement les mdecins n"auront pas cette vision). Je doute qu'un concert de florent Pagny soit quivalent  un concert  la Warzone du Hellfest par exemple donc c'est encourageant mais  regarder plus finement je pense.





> Faut esprer que l'pidmie diminue en mme temps que les beaux jours, sinon on est dans le merdier tant donn que les cours reprennent alors que l'on bat des records d'affluence dans les hpitaux et aux urgences. Et encore si entre temps le gouvernement avait prvu des mesures pour organiser cette rentre, mais non, toujours rien d'aprs les reprsentants des enseignants. Enfin si, des tests, mais comme disait l'pidmiologiste Catherine Hill, 400 000 tests pour 6 millions d'lves c'est comme essayer de vider une baignoire avec une passoire. Elle suggrait au passage que tous les lves d'une mme classe fassent des tests salivaires groups ce qui permettrait de ne faire qu'un test par classe et donc de couvrir toutes les classes, mais cette solution n'a pas t retenue.


Je n'ai toujours pas compris pourquoi le pooling n'est pas autoris ou pourquoi les tudes de Blanquer ont montr des soucis avec les dtecteurs de Co (mis  part la bataille Etat/collectivit sur qui doit payer) qui sont en place dans pas mal d'cole en Allemagne il me semble.

----------


## bududo

> Comme on dit dans le monde de l'entreprise : "nous n'avons pas de visibilit".
> On ne sait dj pas ce qu'il va se passer dans 2 semaines, alors on ne peut pas anticiper la situation du 4 et 5 septembre 2021.
> La courbe du *nombre de personnes en ranimation fluctue*. Les gouvernements essaient d'viter de saturer les hpitaux, quand il y a *trop de malades on serre les vis.* On ne peut pas savoir si il y aura beaucoup de malades en Aout, donc on ne peut pas savoir si les grosses brocantes seront autorises en Septembre.


*On peut adopter le mme raisonnement que pour les prisons.* 
*Prisons* : Trop de dtenus en prisons, pas assez de places, on devient plus lger sur les peines d'emprisonnement, on libre plus facilement. Libert conditionnelle. Au lieu de crer, de nouvelle prison et d'en extraire les ressortissants trangers.
*Ranimation* : Pas assez de places, on continu d'en supprimer cela cote trop cher, on prfre maintenir l'inactivit, renflouer les dits commerces non essentiels plutt que d'investir dans la sant public.

Une fois comprise la logique de ceux qui nous gouvernent et de ceux auxquels ils sont soumis, on comprends mieux.

Pourquoi se soucier du service de sant public quand financirement, tu peux t'offrir les soins de grands spcialiste et t'offrir toutes sortes de soins en cliniques prives. 
Qui peut imaginer qu'un milliardaire se fasse le moindre soucis pour un emploi qui aurait t supprim juste pour lui permettre d'amliorer ses dividendes.

Lorsqu'un SDF tend la main dans la rue, ils tournent la tte, ils l'ignorent.
Lorsque les banques font banqueroute et viennent pleurer, le bon citoyen lui paie.

Je reste tonn que des gens arrivent  penser que ceux qui nous gouvernent le feraient pour notre bien.
*Elle est pas belle la vie!*

----------


## virginieh

> Lorsqu'un SDF tend la main dans la rue, ils tournent la tte, ils l'ignorent.


Non a c'est ce que la plupart des gens du commun font.
Un milliardaire a une approche plus proactive et s'arrange pour qu'il n'y ai jamais de SDF dans les rues o il pourrait aller, problme rgl.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Pourquoi se soucier du service de sant public


Il est possible, une fois la pandmie termine, que le gouvernement prenne des mesures d'austrit, afin d'essayer de rembourser la dette publique. Donc l'tat des services publics va continuer de se dgrader.
L'UE modle copie le modle US, elle veut des coles prives, des cliniques prives, des pompiers privs, des routes prives, des polices prives, etc.
Il restera un service minimale pour les plus pauvres, mais le reste des gens paieront.




> on prfre maintenir l'inactivit, renflouer les dits commerces non essentiels plutt que d'investir dans la sant public.


D'un ct c'est vrai que a fait chier de maintenir artificiellement en vie des entreprises qui finiront pas faire faillite, elles s'endettent et ne pourront jamais rembourser.
D'un autre ct c'est l'conomie de la France, sans les aide, une partie norme des entreprises feraient des licenciements massifs.
Des millions de Franais se retrouveraient au chmage puis au RSA.




> Un milliardaire a une approche plus proactive et s'arrange pour qu'il n'y ai jamais de SDF dans les rues o il pourrait aller


Les milliardaires ne peuvent donc pas visiter Los Angeles  ::ptdr::  ::ptdr::  ::ptdr::

----------


## tanaka59

Bonsoir, 




> Un milliardaire a une approche plus proactive et s'arrange pour qu'il n'y ai jamais de SDF dans les rues o il pourrait aller, problme rgl.


Forcement , quand les riches sont entre eux (Sans Difficults Financires) , comme on dit en Belgique , il n'y a que des riches et pas de pauvres : https://www.lepoint.fr/societe/on-le...1429639_23.php

----------


## bududo

> Il est possible, une fois la pandmie termine, que le gouvernement prenne des mesures d'austrit, afin d'essayer de rembourser la dette publique.


Cela semble vident sauf que la demande viendra de L'EU si on y adhre encore :  voir en 2022.
Nous prenons le mme chemin que la Grce et auront droit au mme traitement! 




> D'un ct c'est vrai que a fait chier de maintenir artificiellement en vie des entreprises qui finiront pas faire faillite, elles s'endettent et ne pourront jamais rembourser.


Cela fait surtout chier de voir apparatre de telles mesures aussi coteuse qui sont mises en place juste pour palier une dcision stupide condamnant notre conomie sous prtexte de rsoudre une crise sanitaire sans jamais s'attaquer aux vrais problmes.

A propos d'entreprises, les plus grands, eux (amazon, deliverou, uber eat) se portent bien rassurez-vous. Nous assistons batement  un transfert de maigres bnfices de ces petits restos qui chappaient encore  ces molosses. 
Leur laisser toute la place, serait renoncer  des circuits dapprovisionnements directs, locaux. Le risque est de voir tout tre centralis. Nous avons vu arriver la grande distribution, bienvenue  la grande bouffe industrielle uniformise qui pressurisera les producteurs.  
Bonne apptit messieurs dames.

Pour en revenir  l'origine du rel problme, permettez moi de rappeler que ces personnels soignants que l'on nous a demand d'applaudir en 2020  20h, sortaient en 2019 manifester pour rappeler leur manques de moyen et qu'on les a alors reus  coup de flashball et de matraque. 
Pour moi le problme n'est pas de grer l'urgence d'une situation qu'ils ont voulue mais bien de corriger ses erreurs et celles des autres passs avant eux.  
Les personnels de sants auront aussi bien t compris et couts que les gilets (du dbut je prcise) : le malaise n'est pas d'aujourd'hui.





> Non a c'est ce que la plupart des gens du commun font.


Les plus altruistes se trouvent bizarrement parmi les plus dmunis qui n'en sont pas pour autant moins gnreux!
Et ce ne pas une impression, c'est du vcu.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Cela semble vident sauf que la demande viendra de L'EU si on y adhre encore :  voir en 2022.


Je ne suis pas optimiste, je pense plutt que la France sera le dernier pays dans l'UE.
Les Franais ont extrmement peur, ils sont convaincus que l'UE est bnfique.




> Nous prenons le mme chemin que la Grce et auront droit au mme traitement!


a a commenc depuis longtemps, Sarkozy, Hollande, Macron ont dj ralis une partie du travail.




> Cela fait surtout chier de voir apparatre de telles mesures aussi coteuse qui sont mises en place juste pour palier une dcision stupide condamnant notre conomie sous prtexte de rsoudre une crise sanitaire sans jamais s'attaquer aux vrais problmes.


Sans les aides, des millions de Franais seraient au chmage depuis 1 an. Des milliers d'entreprises auraient fait faillites.
Le truc rigolo c'est que a s'appelle "Plan de sauvegarde de l'emploi", dans la novlangue ils adorent les expressions oxymoriques.
On vire du monde et on appelle a "sauvegarde de l'emploi".

2,3 MILLIONS DE SALARIS EN CHMAGE PARTIEL EN MARS
Si les entreprises n'avaient pas d'aide ces gens seraient au chmage au lieu d'tre au chmage partiel.
Ce serait de la folie d'emprunter de l'argent pour payer le chmage partiel d'un travailleur qui n'a plus de mission. (en plus tu ne peux pas savoir pendant combien de temps l'conomie sera  l'arrt)
L'entreprise serait contrainte de licencier massivement (ce qui finira par arriver).

----------


## bududo

> ils sont convaincus que l'UE est bnfique.


Ceci reste ton avis.




> Sans les aides, des millions de Franais seraient au chmage depuis 1 an. Des milliers d'entreprises auraient fait faillites.
> Le truc rigolo c'est que a s'appelle "Plan de sauvegarde de l'emploi", dans la novlangue ils adorent les expressions oxymoriques.
> On vire du monde et on appelle a "sauvegarde de l'emploi".


Je me permets de rappeler ici que certaines entreprises profitent de l'aubaine de cette crise pour appliquer des plans dj programms.




> Si les entreprises n'avaient pas d'aide *ces gens seraient au chmage au lieu d'tre au chmage partiel*.
> Ce serait de la folie d'emprunter de l'argent pour payer le chmage partiel d'un travailleur qui n'a plus de mission. (en plus tu ne peux pas savoir pendant combien de temps l'conomie sera  l'arrt)
> L'entreprise serait contrainte de licencier massivement (ce qui finira par arriver).


*Mais bon sang, ces entreprises ne seraient pas dans une telle situation si les bonnes dcisions avaient t prises.* 
On vient a les fliciter de soi-disant apporter des solutions pas si mal. Mais on oublie qu'ils sont  l'origine du problme.
Les personnels de sant ont manifests, ont expliqu la lourdeur de la part administrative mise en place pour "optimiser les services de sant",  certains ont dmissionn.
En mars 2020, ils ont nglig le risque en maintenant les lections pour annoncer le lendemain que la situation tait grave.
Ils ont continu de faire les guignols  coup de communication.
Lorsqu'ils ont eu vent du cluster  Mulhouse, qu'ont-ils fait ces guignols : de la com.
Une semaine pour faire de la place sur un parking pour enfin y monter une toile de tente permettant d'y accueillir : *30 lits!* 
Dplacer *deux malades par jour* (rotation scurit civile France <--> Allemagne).
Un sketch d'quipement de Wagon de TGV. 
Le dplacement de 2 malade en jet Mulhouse-> Bordeaux : du spectacle.
Ensuite, plutt que filtrer aux frontires et interdire l'entre de personnes risquant d'tre contagieuse, ils ont laisser faire, aroport librement ouvert, n'ont pas rquisitionn les cliniques prives alors que nous disait-on "*nous sommes en guerre*" :* tu parles d'un chef de guerre*!
L'histoire nous montre que nos *anctres taient plus comptents* puisqu'ils avaient invent *la quarantaine*.

Non mais srieusement, je me demande s'il est ncessaire de rappeler cela.
Etes-vous aveugle, amnsique ?

----------


## tanaka59

Bonjour, 




> Je ne suis pas optimiste, je pense plutt que la France sera le dernier pays dans l'UE.


Clairement c'est  craindre.




> Les Franais ont extrmement peur, ils sont convaincus que l'UE est bnfique.


D'un point de vu socio-conomique on est bien content d'avoir l'UE ... La France c'est le "moteur" touristique de l'Europe . Beaucoup de touristes visitent la France, galement pour tout ce qui attrait  l'conomie du loisir et du divertissement . En priode estivale, on est tributaire de nos voisins.

Aprs je suis d'accord, l'aspect plus politique de l'UE est trs discutable pour ce que cela apporte  la France.

----------


## Ryu2000

> *Mais bon sang, ces entreprises ne seraient pas dans une telle situation si les bonnes dcisions avaient t prises.*


Les gens qui sont dans des partis comme LREM, LR, PS sont incapable de prendre une seule bonne dcision. Ils sont plus ou moins tous incomptents ou corrompus.
Le gouvernement a pris beaucoup de mauvaises dcisions, comme d'habitude. Ils ont menti, comme d'habitude. Rappelez-vous du discours de Sibeth Ndiaye qui disait ne pas savoir porter un masque, alors qu'on a pas besoin de centaines d'heures de formation pour apprendre  utiliser un masque.
Depuis le dbut c'est n'importe quoi, mais c'est un scnario nouveau donc tout le monde a galr (sauf Singapour et Taiwan parce qu'ils connaissent  ::P: , il y a aussi l'Australie et la Nouvelle Zlande, mais eux c'est peut-tre grce aux frontires)

LREM ne pouvait pas faire de miracle, l'UE avait dj bien pouss la France  dtruire son systme de sant.




> Beaucoup de touristes visitent la France


Je ne vois pas le rapport avec l'UE.
Il faudrait voir les statistiques mais il est probable que dj avant l'UE la France tait une des principales destinations touristique mondiale.
Vous savez on peut se rendre dans des pays en dehors de l'UE.




> D'un point de vu socio-conomique on est bien content d'avoir l'UE


L'appartenance  l'UE nous coute des milliards et ne nous apporte rien,  part des rgles  respecter.

Bon de toute faon on est gouvern par des nuls, mme si l'UE n'existait pas, ils prendraient des mauvaises dcisions.
Mais aujourd'hui si quelqu'un avait un bon programme il ne pourrait pas l'appliquer  cause de l'appartenance  l'UE. On ne peut rien faire, on est bloqu par les traits.

===============
Edit :
Il y a un tweet d'Adrien Quatennens qui connait du succs en ce moment :



> https://twitter.com/AQuatennens/stat...51406890438657
> #Bercy :  lintrieur ils soccupent de vendre  lUE la rforme des retraites, de lassurance chmage et le retour de laustrit. A lextrieur, le collectif #plusjamaisca dfend la #ChapelleDarblay, dernire papeterie franaise  produire du papier journal 100 % recycl.

----------


## bududo

> LREM ne pouvait pas faire de miracle, l'UE avait dj bien pouss la France  dtruire son systme de sant.


Ca n'est pas excusable, dans le cadre de l'tat d'urgence, il sont les pleins pouvoir et sont incapables, non motivit de sans servir  bon escient.
Cela restent un groupe avec  sa tte un guignol, parmi ceux qui l'ont suivi, certains on eu le courage de se barrer (ex.Wonner).
D'autres, plus carririste y restent et continuent dnonner les lments de langage qui leur sont dicts.




> Mais aujourd'hui si quelqu'un avait un bon programme il ne pourrait pas l'appliquer  cause de l'appartenance  l'UE.


C'est bien pour cela qu'il faut choisir un candidat qui aura inclus la *sortie de l'EU*  son programme : ce qui rduit lourdement le choix!




> On ne peut rien faire, on est bloqu par les traits.


*Non. C'est faut.* Voir le RU.
Il faut encore une fois se rappeler le *lessivage de cerveau* mis en place par les mdias depuis le *vote du Brexit*: _Le RU ne sent sentira pas sans l'EU, ils ne pourront commercer avec l'EU. Catastrophe pour l'conomie Britannique, etc..._
Hors, l'histoire nous montre le contraire, notamment dans la gestion de l'approvisionnement en vaccins qui cotera moins cher aux Britanniques qu' nous qui passons par cette formidable et honnte organisation qu'est l'EU.

Si vous tes un pays de l'EU qui traverse une grave crise sanitaire, genre l'Italie bah la formidable mcanique administrative n'a rien prvu pour vous: dsol!

Par contre, vous voulez du *Remdsivir de chez Gilead*, qui ne marche pas et qui est mme cause de mutation de ce fameux virus, pas de soucis l'EU a fait du stock!
Et si vous craignez des *effets secondaires suite  la vaccination*, pas de soucis on a conclus des *accords avec les labos* : *vous ne pourrez pas les poursuivre pour dommages et intrts*! 
Alors, merci qui?
Si vous cherchez de la corruption, vous tes  la bonne adresse.

----------


## ABCIWEB

> Nous prenons le mme chemin que la Grce et auront droit au mme traitement!


Oui enfin nous n'avons rien  voir avec la Grce, rien n'est comparable, cette comparaison fait partie de la propagande pour nous faire accepter des rformes anti-sociales et nous enfoncer encore plus dans un nolibralisme aveugle voulu par Macron et l'UE. C'est Macron qui creuse le dficit public en faisant des cadeaux fiscaux sans condition aux entreprises, en diminuant l'impt sur les plus riches, etc. et l'UE ne s'en plaint pas, bien au contraire. Mais ensuite ils vont dire que ce sont les salaris/chmeurs franais qui vivent au dessus de leurs moyens pour justifier les rformes. Et oui ils nous prennent pour des cons et ils ont bien raison puisqu'on continue de voter pour eux. 

Pendant ce temps l, Biden dgage 19 milliards pour augmenter le nombre de personnel soignant, 50 milliards pour les tests et le traage des contaminations et rajoute 16 milliards aux 50 dj vot par Trump pour les vaccins. Et  la diffrence de Trump il va augmenter sensiblement les impts sur les plus riches et les multinationales en s"attaquant aux niches fiscales :



> Selon des responsables amricains, le prsident des Etats-Unis devrait proposer en particulier de refaire passer le taux maximal dimposition aux Etats-Unis de 37 %  39,6 %. En outre, le prsident dmocrate pourrait augmenter les impts sur les revenus du capital pour les 0,3 % dAmricains les plus riches. Ce taux dimposition serait ainsi quasiment doubl passant de 20 %  39,6 %. Environ 500 000 foyers sont concerns par cette hausse dimpts.
> * Sassurer que  les riches paient ce quils doivent* 
> 
>  Le programme fiscal du prsident reviendra non seulement sur les principaux cadeaux de la loi fiscale de 2017 mais rformera aussi le code des impts pour que les riches soient soumis aux mmes rgles que tout le monde , a soulign un responsable amricain. Des mesures qui  permettront de sassurer que les Amricains les plus riches paient les impts quils doivent payer et que toute personne gagnant moins de 400 000 dollars par an ne voie pas ses impts augmenter , a-t-on ajout de mme source.
> 
> En outre, ce projet prvoit de supprimer la possibilit, pour les plus riches, dchapper  limpt en transmettant leur patrimoine  leurs hritiers,  ce qui exacerbe les ingalits  mais aussi de faire payer des impts sur leur revenu aux associs de fonds spculatifs,  comme tout autre travailleur  sans pouvoir utiliser de niche fiscale comme cest le cas actuellement. Dautres niches seront supprimes, qui concernent les investisseurs immobiliers les plus aiss et les grosses entreprises qui dclarent des pertes commerciales.
> 
> Enfin, le plan de Joe Biden veut donner  ladministration plus de moyens de contrle, afin de sassurer que  les riches paient ce quils doivent . Cela doit permettre de faire rentrer dans les caisses de lEtat 700 milliards de dollars sur 10 ans.
> 
>  linverse, pour les plus modestes, le montant du crdit dimpt accord par enfant sera relev, de 2 000 dollars actuellement  3 000 ou 3 600 dollars selon lge de lenfant. Il mise aussi sur la hausse du crdit dimpt accord pour la garde denfants, prvue dans le cadre du plan de relance adopt dbut mars.


Bref l'Amrique se rveille et nous on est toujours avec notre psychopathe qui prne la thorie du ruissellement et dont la seule ambition sociale est de voter une loi contre les chmeurs en pleine crise du covid.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Cela restent un groupe avec  sa tte un guignol, parmi ceux qui l'ont suivi, certains on eu le courage de se barrer


Il y a eu beaucoup de dmissions chez LREM, il y a des dputs qui n'aimaient pas trop devoir systmatiquement suivre les consignes de vote.




> C'est bien pour cela qu'il faut choisir un candidat qui aura inclus la *sortie de l'EU*  son programme : ce qui rduit lourdement le choix!


Ouais  part l'UPR il n'y a pas grand chose. Debout la France et les Patriotes parlent parfois de sortir de l'UE, mais c'est pas garanti.
Tous ces partis ont peu de chance de prendre le pouvoir. Ils ne sont pas pote avec les mdias et n'ont pas les moyens de payer les instituts de sondages. Ils n'ont aucune chance.
Pour gagner des lections il faut tre soutenu par des riches.




> *Non. C'est faut.* Voir le RU.


Justement je trouve que le Brexit illustre bien le fait que si tu veux retrouver un minimum de souverainet t'es oblig de quitter l'UE.
Le Royaume-Uni bnficiait d'un rgime spcial et pourtant il a quand mme choisi de quitter l'UE.




> Oui enfin nous n'avons rien  voir avec la Grce


La France est surendett a fait dj un point commun.
Aprs-Covid: La France condamne  laustrit et au dclin?



> Rappelant que la dette publique franaise est passe de 60% du PIB en 2000  prs de 120% en 2021, la commission dit craindre labsence de marge de manuvre pour relever les dfis de demain, comme celui de la transition cologique ou de la survenance dune prochaine crise. Un argument balay par Nicolas Dufrne et Lenny Benbara: Ce nest pas la politique de rduction des dpenses qui nous a offert des marges de manuvre, mais les interventions successives de la BCE pour maintenir un contexte de taux rels ngatifs.





> Et oui ils nous prennent pour des cons et ils ont bien raison puisqu'on continue de voter pour eux.


Moi je ne vote pas pour eux. Le PS, l'UMP, LREM, EELV c'est pas trop mon truc.




> il va augmenter sensiblement les impts sur les plus riches et les multinationales en s"attaquant aux niches fiscales


On verra ce que a va donner. C'est pas dit que a passe le congrs.
Les riches et les grosses entreprises sont trs fort pour viter les impts. (souvent il suffit de masquer son patrimoine et son bnfice)
Les entreprises ont des socits crans dans des paradis fiscaux (comme le Delaware par exemple).

Les dettes aux USA sont pharaonique, c'est n'importe quoi. a doit tre dans les $28 225 000 000 000.

----------


## ABCIWEB

> La France est surendett a fait dj un point commun.
> Aprs-Covid: La France condamne  laustrit et au dclin?


Oui l'Amrique et le Japon aussi et mme beaucoup plus, pourtant tu ne les compare pas avec la Grce. Depuis toujours j'entends dire que la France est surendette mme quand elle l'tait trois fois moins qu'aujourd'hui, t'as pas encore compris que c'est un argument politique ? En plus aujourd'hui ils ne peuvent pas dire que les intrts nous coutent cher puisqu'on empreinte  taux ngatif. C'est pareil pour l'inscurit c'est un thme de droite qu'ils martlent en continu pour justifier des rformes. Regardes des archives tu verras que c'est le mme discours depuis toujours.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Oui l'Amrique et le Japon aussi et mme beaucoup plus, pourtant tu ne les compare pas avec la Grce.


Ils ne sont pas membre de l'UE.
L'UE a instaur l'austrit en Grce, a pourrait arriver en France.

L'endettement du Japon et des USA est extrmement inquitant.
Au Japon a doit reprsenter 300% du PIB. (et il faut arrter avec l'histoire "les japonais dtiennent la dette du Japon" ce n'est plus vrai aujourd'hui, les Japonais n'ont plus d'pargne)




> C'est pareil pour l'inscurit c'est un thme de droite qu'ils martlent en continu pour justifier des rformes. Regardes des archives tu verras que c'est le mme discours depuis toujours.


Je suis bien au courant de a, j'en parle depuis des annes
Peut-tre que si les mdias et les politiciens parlent d'inscurit en ce moment c'est pour faire monter le score du RN. Les mdias n'arrtent pas de dire que le RN sera au second tour de 2022.

----------


## bududo

> Il y a eu beaucoup de dmissions chez LREM, il y a des dputs qui n'aimaient pas trop devoir systmatiquement suivre les consignes de vote.
> 
> Ouais  part l'UPR il n'y a pas grand chose. Debout la France et les Patriotes parlent parfois de sortir de l'UE, mais c'est pas garanti.
> Tous ces partis ont peu de chance de prendre le pouvoir. Ils ne sont pas pote avec les mdias et n'ont pas les moyens de payer les instituts de sondages. Ils n'ont aucune chance.
> *Pour gagner des lections il faut tre soutenu par des riches*.


Tout  fait, le problme tant :
1) les lecteurs, tels des moutons, se laissent influencer par les sondages (aux question orientes) et les mdias dtenus par les plus riches.
2) Notre mode de scrutin en 2 tours lamine les votes normalement destins au petits partis au premier tour. Les sondages indiquant des maintenant un duel LREM/RN les petits votes seront donc dtourns au premier tour.




> Justement je trouve que le Brexit illustre bien le fait que si tu veux retrouver un minimum de souverainet t'es oblig de quitter l'UE.


Mais, c'est bien pourquoi j'indiquais qui il est faux de penser qu'on ne peut rien faire  cause des traits de l'EU, puisqu'il suffit d'en sortir comme l'a fait le RU.





> La France est surendett a fait dj un point commun.


Oui, 120% du PIB je crois. 



> Oui l'Amrique et le Japon aussi et mme beaucoup plus, pourtant tu ne les compare pas avec la Grce. Depuis toujours j'entends dire que la France est surendette mme quand elle l'tait trois fois moins qu'aujourd'hui, t'as pas encore compris que c'est un argument politique ? En plus aujourd'hui ils ne peuvent pas dire que les intrts nous coutent cher puisqu'on empreinte  taux ngatif.


Il ne faut pas se leurrer, ds la sortie de cette crise sanitaire (si on en sort un jour), il faut s'attendre  encore plus d'influence et pression de la part de la banque centrale EU puisqu'elle nous aura accord ces derniers prts en  2020.
Donc oui, direction laustrit, sinon le robinet sera ferm ou entrouvert avec des taux dintrts bien plus levs qu'aujourd'hui : d'ou mon parallle avec la Grce!
Ce qui nous diffrencie des USA, Japon c'est bien cette dpendance de l'EU.
Mais tu as raison, compte tenu des taux d'intrts actuels nous devrions en profiter pour emprunter massivement. A condition d'en faire bonne usage en prparant l'conomie de demain.
Au lieu de cela, nous avons plant notre industrie automobile, en imposant des normes drastiques sur le diesel qui auront cot dnormes investissements pour finalement basculer sur de llectrique : la crise avant la crise sanitaire. 
Les futures vhicules lectriques se sont les chinois qui vont nous les vendre! 
La production chez vous c'est termin! Renault commence  dmanteler des lignes de production. 
Ferme une fonderie toute neuve en Bretagne.
On en viendrait  prfrer du Trumpisme au mondialisme... 
Allez savoir qui veut le bien de qui!

----------


## bududo

> Ouais  part *l'UPR* il n'y a pas grand chose. Debout la France et les Patriotes parlent parfois de sortir de l'UE, mais c'est pas garanti.


Oui,c'est bien pour cela, qu'on lui a coll cette affaire d'harclement sexuel! 
Enfin c'est mon avis.
Il faut reconnatre qu'Asselinaux n'a pas t tendre avec Macron: *ceci explique peut-tre cela*.

Mais ne dsesprons pas, certaines photos compromettantes pourraient bien sortir du tiroir le moment venu impliquant notre Manu lui-mme avec un Benalla ou M.Gallet qui sait ?
*C'est bien tout l'art de la politique que de possder des dossiers sur ces adversaires!
*

----------


## Ryu2000

> Oui,c'est bien pour cela, qu'on lui a coll cette affaire d'harclement sexuel!


C'est pas tellement une menace, je ne sais mme pas si l'UPR reprsente 1% des suffrages. (la plupart des gens ne connaissent pas ce parti, l'ide de quitter l'UE est anxiogne, elle fait peur aux vieux et beaucoup de vieux votent)
Il a vraiment profit de son statut pour faire des gestes dplacs. On pouvait s'attendre  ce qu'il se comporte mieux que a, au final il n'est pas mieux que les autres. Ds que les gens ont du pouvoir ils deviennent fou. C'est triste.

Si on venait  apprendre que Macron couchait avec des jeunes militants pendant la campagne de 2017 a me choquerait beaucoup moins que les histoires de baisers vols d'Asselineau. (il y a une enqute en cours on verra ce que a dit, on verra si les mdias parleront de cette histoire pendant la campagne de 2022)
Le parti devrait trouver un candidat plus charismatique (et c'est pareil pour LFI, il faut dgager Mlenchon).
Qui seront les candidats PS et UMP ?

----------


## tanaka59

Bonjour, 




> Moi je ne vote pas pour eux. Le PS, l'UMP, LREM, EELV c'est pas trop mon truc.


Il te reste le parti communiste, LFI , RN et DLF  ::ptdr::  ... Le populisme en somme ^^

----------


## bududo

Bonjour,



> Bonjour, 
> Il te reste le parti communiste, LFI , RN et DLF  ... Le *populisme* en somme ^^


C'est malheureusement un pjoratif bien  la mode pour dcrier ce qui ne s'inscrit pas dans l'idologie bien pensante que l'on nous impose.
Tout ce qui s'carte du mondialisme, du multiculturalisme, serait donc si mdiocre, inculte et  mpriser.

Pour ma part, je ne dsespre pas de voir se crer un *nouveau courant* embarquant pourquoi pas des Pierre De Viliers, M.Onfray, E.Smour, M.Marchal Lepen, etc....
Enfin des gens qui semblent-ils s'intresseraient un peu plus au peuple au sens noble du terme.
Tu pourras donc te faire plaisir avec les qualificatifs suivants: 
*Souverainisme/Complotisme, Populisme, Extrmisme/Racisme/Anti-musulmanisme, Nationalisme*.
Un petit dernier pour la route : Europano-septique ::mrgreen::

----------


## Ryu2000

> Il te reste le parti communiste, LFI , RN et DLF


Le parti communiste n'existe plus, aujourd'hui il reprsente moins que le NPA...

Chez LFI il y a des bons gars comme Franois Ruffin.
J'aime pas Mlenchon, il est trop nerv et il a hurl "la rpublique c'est moi"  ::roll:: 

Je ne suis pas fan du RN actuel car il est beaucoup trop pro sioniste  mon gout. Il y a des gars comme Louis Aliot et Gilbert Collard qui n'inspirent vraiment pas confiance.
Le RN n'est pas assez critique envers l'UE (parce que les vieux votes, et les vieux pensent que l'UE sauve la France, ils n'ont rien compris les types, c'est triste  ::(: )

J'ai rien contre Dupont Aignan, mais ce serait chouette qu'il soit plus critique envers l'UE.

===
Enfin bref, j'en ai marre de cette alternance UMPS (LREM c'est la synthse entre le PS et l'UMP).
Les 2 partis que je dteste le plus aujourd'hui sont : LREM et EELV. (je tolre Yannick Jadot encore moins que je ne tolre Macron)
Historiquement je dtestais l'UMP par dessus tout, mais aujourd'hui on en entend plus parler, donc a va mieux.
Il y a mme des gens de l'UMP qui veulent s'associer avec LREM. (il y a eu le front populaire, demain il y aura le front des nolibraux  ::mouarf:: )




> Le populisme en somme


Selon la vision des choses le populisme n'est pas quelque chose de ngatif. a peut-tre le systme le plus dmocratique.

C'est un peu flou comme concept, mais gnralement les gouvernements populistes prennent des mesures populaire  un moment donn, donc a peut tre bien thoriquement.
Est-ce qu'un parti Franais se revendique comme tant populiste ?

Ce serait chouette un systme o parfois on demande l'avis du peuple.
Bon par contre avant de faire a, il faut rgler le problme des mdias, aujourd'hui il n'y a pas de dbat, il n'y a toujours qu'un seul point de vue, donc les gens sont manipuls.
On pourrait monter le niveau et proposer quelque chose de plus neutre. Les gens seraient mieux inform et serait plus capable de voter.

----------


## tanaka59

Bonjour, 




> Bonjour,
> 
> C'est malheureusement un pjoratif bien  la mode pour dcrier ce qui ne s'inscrit pas dans l'idologie bien pensante que l'on nous impose.
> Tout ce qui s'carte du mondialisme, du multiculturalisme, serait donc si mdiocre, inculte et  mpriser.
> 
> Pour ma part, je ne dsespre pas de voir se crer un *nouveau courant* embarquant pourquoi pas des Pierre De Viliers, M.Onfray, E.Smour, M.Marchal Lepen, etc....
> Enfin des gens qui semblent-ils s'intresseraient un peu plus au peuple au sens noble du terme.
> Tu pourras donc te faire plaisir avec les qualificatifs suivants: 
> *Souverainisme/Complotisme, Populisme, Extrmisme/Racisme/Anti-musulmanisme, Nationalisme*.
> Un petit dernier pour la route : Europano-septique


Appelons un chat un chat ... Les "extrmes" surf sur une forme de populisme.




> Le parti communiste n'existe plus, aujourd'hui il reprsente moins que le NPA...
> 
> Chez LFI il y a des bons gars comme Franois Ruffin.
> J'aime pas Mlenchon, il est trop nerv et il a hurl "la rpublique c'est moi" 
> 
> Je ne suis pas fan du RN actuel car il est beaucoup trop pro sioniste  mon gout. Il y a des gars comme Louis Aliot et Gilbert Collard qui n'inspirent vraiment pas confiance.
> Le RN n'est pas assez critique envers l'UE (parce que les vieux votes, et les vieux pensent que l'UE sauve la France, ils n'ont rien compris les types, c'est triste )
> 
> J'ai rien contre Dupont Aignan, mais ce serait chouette qu'il soit plus critique envers l'UE.
> ...


L'anne prochaine, on va se marrer quand on va voir les ex LR / UMP arriver au RN ...  ::?:  Racolage, retournement de veste, lche botte ?

----------


## Ryu2000

> L'anne prochaine, on va se marrer quand on va voir les ex LR / UMP arriver au RN


a restera extrmement rare, passer de LR  LREM est beaucoup plus naturel.
a s'annonce pas terrible ces prsidentielles 2022  ::(: 
Macron pourrait se faire rlire ce serait terrible. Cela dit il faut relativiser, lui ou un autre, a ne change pas grand chose au final.

----------


## bududo

Bonjour,



> Bonjour, 
> Appelons un chat un chat ... Les "extrmes" surf sur une forme de populisme.


Je me suis dj exprim sur ce termes de populisme et rejoins les analyses d'Onfray sur ce sujet.




> L'anne prochaine, on va se marrer quand on va voir les ex LR / UMP arriver au RN ...  Racolage, retournement de veste, lche botte ?


*Je suis entirement de cet avis*. Mme si quelques planches pourries genre Estrosi ont dj fait le pas vers LREM pensant avoir trouv le sens du vent, il a mis le foc ::mouarf:: 
Mais, ds que la mto va changer, il va s'empresser de changer de direction, il navigue aussi bien  l'aveugle que Bayrou s'accroche aux branches pour pas tomber.

Et oui *les adeptes du tout sanitaire*, scuritaire vont peut-tre demain devenir des *dfenseurs de nos liberts* avec une souplesse de revirement sans pareil!

J'attend cela avec impatience.

----------


## bududo

Bonjour,



> a restera extrmement rare, passer de LR  LREM est beaucoup plus naturel.
> a s'annonce pas terrible ces prsidentielles 2022 
> *Macron pourrait se faire rlire* ce serait terrible. Cela dit il faut relativiser, lui ou un autre, a ne change pas grand chose au final.


Sachant *qu'Atali* en formidable prdicateur avait annonc l'arrive improbable de Macron, ainsi que celle de ces prdcesseur, cette fois, il annonce que *le prsident en 2022 serait une femme*. 

*Si Macron est rlu, on nous aura alors vraiment cach les choses...*

Quand  *l'heureuse lue*, par piti, chers mondialistes, merci, de ne pas choisir : Marlne Chiapa, Sibeth Ndiaye, Pcresse, Hidalgo, etc... 

Et tant qu'a faire, vous pouvez la choisir *plutt jeune jolie et qui aimerait un vieux* de manire  rendre l'affaire plus agrable et remonter le moral de cinquantenaire comme moi.
*Histoire de rtablir la balance en quelque sorte.*

----------


## Ryu2000

> il annonce que le prsident en 2022 serait une femme.


Pour l'instant je ne vois pas de parti capable de gagner les lections avec une femme  sa tte.
a va tre qui ? Anne Hidalgo avec le PS ?
Marion Marchal n'a pas de parti, elle aurait pu surfer sur la vague scuritaire actuelle, promu par des gens comme Zemmour et Finkielkraut, il ne manque plus que 2, 3 attaques terroristes d'ici  Mai 2022 et c'tait bon ^^

D'ailleurs en parlant de Finkielkraut, a me fait penser qu'EELV a foir une campagne de communication.





C'est marrant ils dtestent tout le monde. Par contre plein de gens n'ont pas apprci.
On dirait qu'EELV ne se proccupe pas de l'cologie, mais ne fait que dans l'idologie. Ils veulent du progressisme  tout pris. Alors que ce n'est pas li  l'cologie du tout.

----------


## ABCIWEB

> Il ne faut pas se leurrer, ds la sortie de cette crise sanitaire (si on en sort un jour), il faut s'attendre  encore plus d'influence et pression de la part de la banque centrale EU puisqu'elle nous aura accord ces derniers prts en  2020.
> Donc oui, direction laustrit, sinon le robinet sera ferm ou entrouvert avec des taux dintrts bien plus levs qu'aujourd'hui : d'ou mon parallle avec la Grce!
> Ce qui nous diffrencie des USA, Japon c'est bien cette dpendance de l'EU.


J'ai bien compris, mais rellement, la France n'a pas du tout le mme poids que la Grce, et n'est pas non plus dans la mme situation. On reprochait  la Grce de ne pas savoir lever des impts, et Macron les baisse sur les plus riches avec la bndiction de l'Europe. A un moment faut arrter le foutage de gueule. Mais bien sr qu'ils n'arrteront pas puisqu'ils agissent avec la complicit du gouvernement franais. J'entendais dernirement sur France Inter que "la condition demande par les pays frugaux pour dbloquer le plan d'investissement tait la poursuite des rformes antisociales, notamment la rforme sur le chmage". 

Sauf que cette rforme tait programme bien avant la crise du covid. Donc quelque soit le niveau de l'endettement c'est toujours la mme rengaine. Ils agissent de concert, c'est un sketch. Exiger la mise en oeuvre d'une rforme qui tait souhaite et programme par le gouvernement franais, ce n'est pas imposer une contrainte, c'est servir la soupe  Macron et lui trouver une excuse pour masquer son indcence. 

Mais cela a chapp  la "journaliste" de France Inter qui a conclus vite fait et s'en s'attarder "qu'il fallait cocher toutes les cases". L'arnaque c'est qu'on entend a dans un journal d'information, comme si c'tait une information, alors que ce n'est que de la propagande, de la mise en scne, du cinma. On est trs loin du journalisme d'investigation. Cela dit la chronique se nomme "L'Europe tu l'aime ou tu la quitte", on ne peut pas non plus s'attendre  un discours mesur, intelligent, avec un pralable dichotomique. C'est un titre accrocheur mais il n'a rien rien  faire avec la rflexion encore moins avec l'information, au final c'est juste un slogan "fermez vos gueules et soumettez-vous". Ce n'est donc pas tonnant que sa conclusion reprenne exactement le titre de l'mission. Ce n'est pas de l'information, c'est la voix de son matre.

Il suffirait pourtant d'lire un prsident un peu couillu pour arrter ces conneries, la France aussi a un droit de vto et elle est contributrice nette pour l'Europe, c'est  dire qu'elle donne plus qu'elle ne reoit. Donc si on s'en tient  un bilan purement comptable, puisque c'est le seul argument qui nous est donn pour justifier les rformes, des pays comme les pays bas, qui contribuent activement  l'vasion fiscale, reprsentent un tiers du PIB de la France, tout en contribuant 5 fois moins pour l'Europe que la France, n'ont pas  la ramener. Il faut la complicit du gouvernement franais pour jouer le sketch d'une contrainte absolue. 

Donc comparer la France et la Grce, franchement, faut tre intoxiqu par la propagande. Mais tu as raison, avec la complicit des media, beaucoup de franais y sont sensibles, sont devenus des pisse vinaigre, ont courb l'chine et continuent de le faire, comme des fantmes rampants, comme les ptainistes en leur temps. Quand on pense que c'est en 1945 au sortir de la guerre, dans un pays en ruine, que le gouvernement de Gaulle sous l'impulsion du Conseil National de la Rsistance a cr la scurit sociale, a donne une ide de la corruption des ripoux qui nous gouvernent aujourd'hui. Ces imposteurs ne font pas de politique au sens noble du terme mais exactement le contraire, du lobbying pour dpouiller la France et les franais.

----------


## MABROUKI

> Sauf que la France n'a pas du tout le mme poids que la Grce, et n'est pas non plus dans la mme situation.


Exact  les 2 pays ne sont pas  comparables  conomiquement  ni financirement.
La France et l'Allemagne  sont :
1/ la base et le fondement, le pilier de la monnaie EURO puisque leurs contributions respectives au capital de  la BCE  sont l'essentiel de son  capital .
Et l'argent est le nerf de la guerre.

2/ l'conomie  franaise  vaut mille fois celle de la Grce   ,pays de menteurs  comme les Libanais ou Tunisiens.
L'conomie  relle  ne se dfinit pas  uniquement  par  le PIB (chiffre comptable ), sinon le Qatar ou le Kowet ou la Saoudie serait des foudres conomiques.
Elle se  dfinit  par 2 facteurs qui ne  sont  jamais mentionn par les faux profs d'conomie moderne : tat de la technique et de la science , des ressources humaines hautement qualifies. 
Mais les faux profs d'conomie  sont incapables de chiffrer ces 2 facteurs.
quant  la  Grce elle ne produit  rien  de vendable ,l'tat de la technique y est archaques ou nul ,voire comparable  celui du Sngal .
Sa production se limite  produire  des olives  gaules comme au temps d'Aristote, le tourisme et la musique de Moustaki.
Elle  ne fait pas  exception  dans la rgion des Balkans qui  sont striles  en matire de cration technique et scientifique.
4/ une  sortie de la Grce  de l'Union Montaire Europenne ou de l'UE, quivaut  une sortie de la principaut du Lichtenstein et  relverait du courant d'air d'un mois de Mai.

Une  sortie  de la France soit de l'UE  soit  de l'Union Montaire  Europenne ,signifie  la ruine de l'UE ,voire la main mise  du dollar sur l'Europe comme remde de substitution pour les membres qui y resteraient,  latins ou nordiques ,avec un risque d'isolement politique et conomique de la France.
Je  suis  convaincu  que c'est ce que apprhende toutes tendances confondues ,les partis politiques francais

----------


## ABCIWEB

> Elle se dfinit par 2 facteurs qui ne sont jamais mentionn par les faux profs d'conomie moderne : tat de la technique et de la science , des ressources humaines hautement qualifies. 
> ...


Tu as tout  fait raison, sans oublier les infrastructures (routes, moyens de communication, etc.). Cela dit je pense plutt que tu parles des conomistes qui s'expriment dans les mdias, cela m'tonnerait que ce soit omis dans les cours d'conomie tellement c'est norme et ce qui fait qu'on prte  un taux ngatif  un tat soit disant au bord de la faillite. Au passage il y a aussi  les ressources et le patrimoine priv qui assure qu'on pourrait lever un impt en cas de besoin.




> Une  sortie  de la France soit de l'UE  soit  de l'Union Montaire  Europenne ,signifie  la ruine de l'UE ,voire la main mise  du dollar sur l'Europe comme remde de substitution pour les membres qui y resteraient
> ...


Faut relativiser, l'Euro n'est pas une monnaie d'change internationale, et l'on paye notre ptrole en dollars. Ces deux articles sont instructifs, un extrait du second :



> "Il est absurde que lEurope paie plus de 80% de sa facture nergtique, qui slve  300 milliards deuros par an, en dollars amricains alors que 2% seulement de nos importations dnergie viennent des Etats-Unis." Un manque  gagner tant financier que de souverainet qui stend  dautres secteurs : "Il est absurde aussi que les compagnies ariennes europennes achtent des avions europens en dollars."


Concernant l'nergie, si l'on importait pas en provenance de Norvge ont serait proche de 100%.




> ... avec un risque d'isolement politique et conomique de la France.
> Je  suis  convaincu  que c'est ce que apprhende toutes tendances confondues ,les partis politiques francais


A l'intrieur de l'Europe c'est dj du chacun pour soi, des alliances intermittentes suivant les intrts de chacun, somme toute comme dans les ngociations entres des pays trangers. Quant aux changes internationaux, ils n'ont pas attendus l'Europe pour exister.  Concernant les possibilits d'alliance pour crer des projets communs, le seul projet europen d'envergure, Airbus et Arianne Espace, a t cr avant la construction europenne. Et enfin niveau dfense, le RU et la France sont les deux seules puissances nuclaires en Europe. 

Cette peur est trs survendue, faut dire aussi que c'est le principal argument voqu pour y rester, mme si la peur est mauvaise conseillre... Cependant on voit encore des anglais en France aprs le Brexit, et ils participent toujours au tournoi des six nations. Je veux dire qu' les couter on deviendrait un espce d'lot en dehors du monde sans aucune communication ou commerce possible avec l'extrieur. Faut peut-tre pas exagrer non plus. La France ne se dtacherait pas du continent europen, tout comme malgr le Brexit le RU restera notre voisin avec lequel nous continueront des changes et des collaborations politiques et commerciales.

----------


## bududo

Bonjour,



> Cette peur est trs survendue, faut dire aussi que c'est le principal argument voqu pour y rester, mme si la peur est mauvaise conseillre... Cependant on voit encore des anglais en France aprs le Brexit, et ils participent toujours au tournoi des six nations. Je veux dire qu' les couter on deviendrait un espce d'lot en dehors du monde sans aucune communication ou commerce possible avec l'extrieur. Faut peut-tre pas exagrer non plus. *La France ne se dtacherait pas du continent europen, tout comme malgr le Brexit le RU restera notre voisin avec lequel nous continueront des changes et des collaborations politiques et commerciales*.


Tout  fait. Comme dit prcdemment, lors du Brexit, on a subit un lessivage de cerveau visant  nous faire penser que le RU courait  sa perte, histoire de retourner cette dcision dmocratique. Elle a t lourdement dcrie par les mdias.
*Vu par 'EU, c'est plus le risque de voir d'autres pays emboter le pas que l'avenir du RU qui les inquitaient.* 

C'est pourquoi, dans le cas de la France, tant qu'on aura un politique pro-EU on ne saura pas sans sortir. Et effectivement, sans la France, plus d'Europe.
La France n'attend pas de l'EU, on voit bien ce qui passe en cas de conflit, la France se dmerde. 
Il nous faut un *candidat souverainiste* (de mon point de vue), qui soit suffisamment couillu pour faire valoir la force qui est la notre, l'importance de la France dans la survie de l'EU, quitte  sortir de l'EU si nous ne sommes pas entendu et cesser de nous faire baiser par les Allemands qui en profitent bien. On installe du matriel Allemand  la place de franais. On dmantle notre industrie : acirie, chantier naval et aujourd'hui l'automobile, etc...
On devrait dj tre Franais avant d'tre Europen!

Mais pour moi, rester dans l'EU c'est continuer  tre sans l'emprise des mondialistes bien reprsents au conseil Europen. 
Voyez la gestion de cette crise sanitaire comment l'EU est vrole, achat de Remdsivir, la non assistance  l'Italie en reprsailles.
Toutes ces lois, pro-lobbys, ce qui c'est pass avec Bayer depuis son rachat de Monsanto.
Toute cette Europe la: c'est bien de merde.

Pour ma comparaison avec la Grce, ce n'est pas notre situation conomique que je comparais, mais bien notre relation avec le BCE. 
Comme vous le savez, notre cotation ne dpends pas seulement de notre situation conomique mais galement de notre relation (connivence) avec la BCE.

Et oui, la France avec 120% du PIB n'est pas en banqueroute puisse que nous disposons de l'pargne des Franais.

----------


## Ryu2000

Mme si la France n'est pas exactement pareil que la Grce a n'empchera pas le gouvernement de prendre des mesures d'austrit, l'UE mettra de la pression.
Peut-tre qu'en ce moment la France emprunte  un taux bas, mais une dette c'est une dette (

).
L'argent que la France emprunte en ce moment ne participera pas au redmarrage de la croissance. La France va probablement emprunter beaucoup plus que 260 milliards d'euro, pour rien.
On n'est pas en train de faire quelque chose d'utile, on ne crer pas des usines, on ne rpare pas des infrastructures, on ne crer pas d'hpitaux, on n'amliore rien.
On achte juste du temps, on ne fait que dcaler les faillites et les licenciements massifs. 




> la Grce   ,pays de menteurs  comme les Libanais ou Tunisiens.


 ::ptdr::  ::ptdr::  ::ptdr:: 
C'est extrmement raciste comme propos.
C'est pire qu'OSS 117.




> Et effectivement, sans la France, plus d'Europe.


Ce serait tellement beau que la France quitte l'UE et que l'UE se casse la gueule, elle ne pourrait plus jamais nous dominer comme aujourd'hui.




> Et oui, la France avec 120% du PIB n'est pas en banqueroute puisse que nous disposons de l'pargne des Franais.


Je ne vois pas pourquoi l'pargne des Franais devrait tre utilis pour rparer les erreurs des banquiers et des politiciens.
Mais un jour a finira peut-tre comme a, il va y avoir une hyper inflation ou une connerie du genre et l'euro ne vaudra plus rien.

----------


## DevTroglodyte

> On n'est pas en train de faire quelque chose d'utile, on ne crer pas des usines, on ne rpare pas des infrastructures, on ne crer pas d'hpitaux, on n'amliore rien.
> On achte juste du temps, on ne fait que dcaler les faillites et les licenciements massifs.


En mme temps, t'as vu qui on a au pouvoir ? une bande de guignols qui ont pour religion un nolibralisme bas sur du vent (comme toutes les religions, tu me diras).




> Ce serait tellement beau que la France quitte l'UE et que l'UE se casse la gueule, elle ne pourrait plus jamais nous dominer comme aujourd'hui.


De mon pdv, oui et non. Oui, parce que l'idologie dominante de l'UE (celle des teutons) est compltement  l'ouest, que tous les tats se tirent dans les pattes et ne pensent qu' leur gueule (sauf quand a les arrange) - cf les allemands, toujours. Non, parce qu'avec une UE correctement construite, avec de vraies politiques communes et une vraie solidarit, on aurait un sur-tat vraiment puissant qui pourrait rivaliser avec les USA et la Chine. Ben quoi, on a le droit d'avoir des rves, non ?  ::D: 




> Je ne vois pas pourquoi l'pargne des Franais devrait tre utilis pour rparer les erreurs des banquiers et des politiciens.
> Mais un jour a finira peut-tre comme a, il va y avoir une hyper inflation ou une connerie du genre et l'euro ne vaudra plus rien.


Totalement d'accord, je ne vois pas pourquoi ils nous tondraient pour rparer leurs erreurs. Surtout quand on voit  quels taux on emprunte sur les marchs, et que c'est la BCE qui rcupre la dette (comme a devrait tre, d'ailleurs...). Bon, elle pourrait annuler la dette ou "reporter aux calendes grecques" le remboursement, histoire de rassurer les enflures qui nous dirigent, mais l'idologie financire dominante a de beaux jours devant elle.

----------


## Ryu2000

> une bande de guignols qui ont pour religion un nolibralisme


Ce que fait le gouvernement actuellement n'est pas la chose la plus no-libral qui existe. C'est presque du social.
Le no-libralisme c'est plus prcaire, quand tu ne travailles pas, tu n'as plus de revenu, tu n'as pas la chance de toucher le chmage partiel.
En gros c'est moins de public et plus de priv, si tu veux une retraite il faut cotiser via une entreprise prive, si tu veux survivre sans travail il faut avoir mis de ct, etc.




> avec de vraies politiques communes et une vraie solidarit, on aurait un sur-tat vraiment puissant qui pourrait rivaliser avec les USA et la Chine.


C'est un peu trop gros comme rve, moi j'ai plus l'impression que l'UE a t cr pour nous affaiblir. (l'UE ce n'est qu'un groupe de consommateurs de produit US, on regarde Netflix, on achte sur Amazon, on  smartphone Android, etc)
Les pays europens pesaient plus dans la balance mondiale, avant que l'UE n'existe.

Peut-tre que si l'UE s'alliait avec la Chine et la Russie on pourrait faire quelque chose d'intressant.




> Totalement d'accord, je ne vois pas pourquoi ils nous tondraient pour rparer leurs erreurs.


a a toujours fonctionn comme a.
Parfois c'est mme plus grave que perdre son pargne, selon comment on regarde les guerres mondiales sont les fruits des excs de la finance et des erreurs des politiciens.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Mme si la France n'est pas exactement pareil que la Grce a n'empchera pas le gouvernement de prendre des mesures d'austrit, l'UE mettra de la pression.


T'as toujours pas compris, depuis le temps qu'on te le rpte ?

L'UE n'a pas  mettre la pression sur le gouvernement franais pour qu'il adopte ces mesures anti-sociales, puisque les gouvernements franais font cette politique d'eux-mmes. 
Si y en a un qui pousse l'autre, je ne suis pas sr que ce soit dans le sens que tu souponnes. 

Quand tu accuses l'UE de tous les maux, tu ne fais que rpter le discours des gouvernements qui font passer l'UE pour le mchant, alors mme que l'UE, c'est eux ! Et, toi, comme tous les moutonneux franais, tu gobes la pastille, et en plus, tu leur sers la soupe en rptant leurs mensonges.

T'es un vrai no-libral toi. Tu sais que tu pourrais tre propagandiste sur TF1, BFM ou autre ?

----------


## DevTroglodyte

> Ce que fait le gouvernement actuellement n'est pas la chose la plus no-libral qui existe. C'est presque du social.


Ils le font parce que sinon tout se casserait la gueule et que leurs amis des grandes entreprises ne pourraient plus nous vendre des trucs.




> Le no-libralisme c'est plus prcaire, quand tu ne travailles pas, tu n'as plus de revenu, tu n'as pas la chance de toucher le chmage partiel.
> En gros c'est moins de public et plus de priv, si tu veux une retraite il faut cotiser via une entreprise prive, si tu veux survivre sans travail il faut avoir mis de ct, etc.


Cf juste au dessus + manifs gnrales & co. On reste en France, tout de mme.




> C'est un peu trop gros comme rve


C'est le principe d'un rve, hein...




> Peut-tre que si l'UE s'alliait avec la Chine et la Russie on pourrait faire quelque chose d'intressant.


On se ferait bouffer par les chinois. Dsol de briser tes illusions, mais c'est chacun pour sa pomme, et la Chine et la Russie ne font pas exception.





> a a toujours fonctionn comme a.
> Parfois c'est mme plus grave que perdre son pargne, selon comment on regarde les guerres mondiales sont les fruits des excs de la finance et des erreurs des politiciens.


Non, a n'a pas toujours fonctionn comme a. Ca ne l'a fait que quand la politique a fait n'importe quoi. Et les guerres mondiales ne sont pas les exces de la finance, non, tant donn qu'elle n'en avait pas le pouvoir. T'es au courant de ce qu'il s'est pass dans les annes 70-80 ? Reagan, Tatcher, et la financiarisation de l'conomie ? Les guerres mondiales sont les fruits d'un nationalisme exacerb dans chaque pays, d'une jalousie de ce qu'a le voisin, et d'un jeu d'alliances qui a fait domino. Entre autres.

----------


## Ryu2000

> puisque les gouvernements franais font cette politique d'eux-mmes.


L'UE n'est pas dirig par la France, il y a 27 pays membres et plein d'administrations avec plein de gens comme Ursula von der Leyen.
L'UE peut sanctionner n'importe quel pays membre.
Pollution de lair : la France condamne par la justice europenne pour ne pas avoir protg ses citoyens




> Si y en a un qui pousse l'autre, je ne suis pas sr que ce soit dans le sens que tu souponnes.


Arrtez de croire que la France joue un grand rle dans l'orientation de l'UE, a ne fonctionne pas du tout comme a en ralit.




> Quand tu accuses l'UE de tous les maux, tu ne fais que rpter le discours des gouvernements qui font passer l'UE pour le mchant


Quoi ?!
Je n'ai jamais entendu les mdias mainstream, le PS, l'UMP, LREM, EELV, critiquer l'UE.
Ce sont tous des union-europens convaincu, ils sont tous persuad que nous avons besoin de l'UE pour survivre.
La France est juste bonne  tre un des derniers contributeurs net




> Ils le font parce que sinon tout se casserait la gueule et que leurs amis des grandes entreprises ne pourraient plus nous vendre des trucs.


Tout va se casser la gueule de toute faon.
L c'est vraiment la pire des stratgies, je pense que a aurait t mieux de laisser les faillites avoir lieu en septembre 2020 et aider les entreprises aprs la pandmie.
Des entreprises sont en train de s'endetter ce qui est extrmement grave, parce qu'elles ne pourront jamais rembourser, ce qui va produire des dfauts de paiement. Il y a des gens qui ont achet ces dettes, quand elles ne sont pas rembourses a craint (votre banque achte des produits financiers qui contiennent de la dette avec votre argent).




> Cf juste au dessus + manifs gnrales & co. On reste en France, tout de mme.


 cause des restrictions il est interdit de manifester, le gouvernement aurait eu de quoi justifier l'utilisation de l'arme pour calmer les manifestants  ::zoubi:: 




> c'est chacun pour sa pomme, et la Chine et la Russie ne font pas exception.


J'ai l'impression que la Chine et la Russie voudrait un monde multi polaire, alors que les USA veulent dominer le monde.
J'aimerais bien voir les USA s'effondrer. Parce qu'il impose leur rgles dans le monde entier et c'est insupportable  la longue.




> Et les guerres mondiales ne sont pas les exces de la finance, non, tant donn qu'elle n'en avait pas le pouvoir.


Si beaucoup d'allemands ont vot NSDAP autour de 1933 c'est principalement  cause de la crise conomique et de l'hyperinflation. (*faillite de la Credit Anstalt*)
Il y a galement eu une crise conomique avant la premire guerre mondiale (mais l l'histoire c'tait plus d'empcher l'Allemagne de construire un pipeline gant, je crois que a devait partir d'Afghanistan et aller en Allemagne).
Premire guerre mondiale et crise financire : des parallles troublants

----------


## ddoumeche

> Il suffirait pourtant d'lire un prsident un peu couillu pour arrter ces conneries, la France aussi a un droit de vto et elle est contributrice nette pour l'Europe, c'est  dire qu'elle donne plus qu'elle ne reoit. Donc si on s'en tient  un bilan purement comptable, puisque c'est le seul argument qui nous est donn pour justifier les rformes, des pays comme les pays bas, qui contribuent activement  l'vasion fiscale, reprsentent un tiers du PIB de la France, tout en contribuant 5 fois moins pour l'Europe que la France, n'ont pas  la ramener. Il faut la complicit du gouvernement franais pour jouer le sketch d'une contrainte absolue.


Les franais n'ont jamais lu un couillu de tout leur histoire,  part peut-tre Vercingtorix et Pierre Mends France ... si tent que PMF en soit un. Napoleon, De Gaulle ont pris le pouvoir par la force, Jeanne d'Arc par sa force de conviction, donc s'imaginer aujourd'hui qu'un souverrainiste va se faire lire relve autant du dlire que de croire que l'arme prendra le pouvoir.
Et la Hollande dit ce qu'elle veut et avec d'autant plus de vigueur que les hollandais perdent de l'argent du fait de la politique conomique de la BCE qui sert  sauver la france et l'italie. Mais je ne sais pas o vous voyez des rformes, il n'y a que des transferts de richesse vers la bureaucratie.

De toute manire, en quoique cela vous drange-'il puisque nous sommes un n-ime Landers allemand ?




> Pendant ce temps l, Biden dgage 19 milliards pour augmenter le nombre de personnel soignant, 50 milliards pour les tests et le traage des contaminations et rajoute 16 milliards aux 50 dj vot par Trump pour les vaccins. Et  la diffrence de Trump il va augmenter sensiblement les impts sur les plus riches et les multinationales en s"attaquant aux niches fiscales :
> 
> Bref l'Amrique se rveille et nous on est toujours avec notre psychopathe qui prne la thorie du ruissellement et dont la seule ambition sociale est de voter une loi contre les chmeurs en pleine crise du covid.


Ces 19 milliards pour les soignants ne reprsentent que 1% du plan de droute de relance d'oncle Joe, et il faut voir quelles catgories de personnels en bnficieront, sachant que les soins sont extrmement onreux aux USA car le corps mdical se fait payer au prix de sa formation. Forcment, il n'y a qu'en France qu'on met les infirmir.e.s au smic pendant 10 ans, qu'on les matraque en leur faisant la morale, en leur promettant de finir dans des bureaux  brasser du papier et nous faire des grands cours sur la mthode en mdecine  ... entre deux appels tlphonique aux mdecins libraux pour le menacer de reprsailles s'il prescrivent des antibiotiques
Ah ce service public de merde que le monde nous envie.

On peut croire que les milliardaires des mdias et des GAFAS qui ont fait lire Bidon vont tre taxs, on peut tout croire car le monde est beau. Mais videmment c'est la classe moyenne qui paiera, et au prix fort puisqu'on a mit les USA  genoux pour faire lire Bidon.

----------


## DevTroglodyte

> J'ai l'impression que la Chine et la Russie voudrait un monde multi polaire, alors que les USA veulent dominer le monde.


La Chine et la Russie veulent ce que les USA ont (et ce que l'URSS a eu). C'est pas plus compliqu que a.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> L'UE n'est pas dirig par la France, il y a 27 pays membres et plein d'administrations avec plein de gens comme Ursula von der Leyen.
> L'UE peut sanctionner n'importe quel pays membre.
> Pollution de lair : la France condamne par la justice europenne pour ne pas avoir protg ses citoyens
> 
> 
> Arrtez de croire que la France joue un grand rle dans l'orientation de l'UE, a ne fonctionne pas du tout comme a en ralit.
> 
> 
> Quoi ?!
> ...


Ha Oui ! T'as vraiment rien compris !  :8O:

----------


## pmithrandir

Ryu, petit manuel politique franais pour faire passer une rforme difficile.
1 la faire passer en Europe
2 rler en France devant cette contrainte en blamant l je
3 l appliquer en disant ... C est pas moi c est l UE.

Tu  l air de penser que la politique serait diffrente si l UE n tait pas la... Mais cela fait 20 ans que nous faisons des gouvernements qui oscille entre centre et droite. Donc accuser l UE de nous imposer des rformes librales... C est risible.

Comme dit plus haut
Si la France se barre l euro et l UE tombent. 
Si nous tapons du poing... Nous avons le bras de levier de contributeur net... cf tatcher i want my money back...
Les pays qui militent reprsentent un poids ngligeable en terme financer en Europe... Donc il est facile de mes trangler. Essaye de rtablir un contrle douanier devant le Luxembourg et tu vas les voir tousser et tomber  genoux en quelques semaines. Parce que tous les employs franais ne pourrait plus y aller travailler, mettant  mal toute leur politique d empoi

----------


## MABROUKI

> Tu as tout  fait raison, sans oublier les infrastructures (routes, moyens de communication, etc.). Cela dit je pense plutt que tu parles des conomistes qui s'expriment dans les mdias, cela m'tonnerait que ce soit omis dans les cours d'conomie tellement c'est norme et ce qui fait qu'on prte  un taux ngatif  un tat soit disant au bord de la faillite. Au passage il y a aussi  les ressources et le patrimoine priv qui assure qu'on pourrait lever un impt en cas de besoin.
> 
> 
> Faut relativiser, l'Euro n'est pas une monnaie d'change internationale, et l'on paye notre ptrole en dollars. Ces deux articles sont instructifs, un extrait du second :
> 
> Concernant l'nergie, si l'on importait pas en provenance de Norvge ont serait proche de 100%.


Mmm....j'ai lu  des tonnes de cours d'economie politique , aucun d'eux  ne cite l'etat de la technique ,ils se contentent tous de parler de "facteurs de production ou couts de production" :
1/  financier : le capital ou pognon
2/  la main d'oeuvre au sens large : cadres gestionnaires ,salaries  qui englobe ouvriers , ingenieurs et autres plombiers 
3/  rente  locale  ; elle inclut les ressources naturelles et la terre  bien foncier .

Ceci  suppose  d'aprs eux et implicitement  que  l'on puisse  transfrer  A VOLONTE ces facteurs d'un pays  un autre ,ce qui est faux car on n'as jamais observ  une  migration massive  du facteur  2/. 
Par exemple une importation PERMANENTE d'ouvriers ou d'ingnieurs amricains ou Franais au Liberia ou au Basutoland.
Quant  certains tudiants intelligents  soulve cette question pineuse , les profs d'conomie  orthodoxe  l'escamote ,en se  contentent  de rpondre  que cet aspect de la   question relve  de l'environnement  ou cadre institutionnel (fameuse superstructure)  dans lequel  se deploie l'economie,et  qu'elle ne releve pas de l'conomie .
Quant   la monnaie  des contrats  ptroliers ,le  dollar ,c'est un rsultat ou *rsidu*  de ce  qu'on appelle un monopole de fait ,plutt fait accompli ,des  "5 surs amricaines"  du ptrole , du temps ou elles taient en position dominante , et qu'en Europe  il n' y avait  en face d'eux que la hollando-britannique BP  ou Deutch Schell .
Ce n'est pas une fatalit  en soi ,puisque les Chinois  ngocient leurs importations iraniennes &  vnzuliens en Yuan  ,*de  surcroit monnaie non convertible* ,ce qui  a l'inconvnient pour l'Iran  et  Venezuela  l'obligation  d'importer  des marchandises  exclusivement chinoises en contrepartie de leurs exportations ptrolires  .
Tu  relveras au passage   l'inconvnient  de ngocier les contrats ptroliers  en dollars , car cela oblige de les domicilier aux USA.
Tous les revenus  des pays arabes ptroliers sont domicilis aux USA  ,  et convertis en Bons  du Trsor amricain.

 l'UE  peut crer ex-nihilo une telle bourse( l'image de celle de Londres)  ou les contrats ptroliers  pourraient  se ngocier  en  EURO, ce  d'autant plus  que l'EURO est une devise convertible.
Mais cela  serait mal  vu par les USA  ,une atteinte   leur monopole ,qui pourraient  entrainer  des  mesures  conomiques imprvisibles.
Les  Bricks  (Russie,Chine ,Bresil ,Inde,Afrique du Sud) tudient une telle ventualit ,mais cela exige une monnaie devise convertible garantie par ces pays, donc une banque "Bricks".





> A l'intrieur de l'Europe c'est dj du chacun pour soi, des alliances intermittentes suivant les intrts de chacun, somme toute comme dans les ngociations entres des pays trangers. Quant aux changes internationaux, ils n'ont pas attendus l'Europe pour exister.  Concernant les possibilits d'alliance pour crer des projets communs, le seul projet europen d'envergure, Airbus et Arianne Espace, a t cr avant la construction europenne. Et enfin niveau dfense, le RU et la France sont les deux seules puissances nuclaires en Europe. 
> 
> Cette peur est trs survendue, faut dire aussi que c'est le principal argument voqu pour y rester, mme si la peur est mauvaise conseillre... Cependant on voit encore des anglais en France aprs le Brexit, et ils participent toujours au tournoi des six nations. Je veux dire qu' les couter on deviendrait un espce d'lot en dehors du monde sans aucune communication ou commerce possible avec l'extrieur. Faut peut-tre pas exagrer non plus. La France ne se dtacherait pas du continent europen, tout comme malgr le Brexit le RU restera notre voisin avec lequel nous continueront des changes et des collaborations politiques et commerciales.


Mmm...je n'ai pas la mme perception ,vue de l'extrieur ,de l'UE.
Ce n'est pas ainsi  que l'UE est perue  par les pays extrieurs  ,mais comme  un porte-avion conomique US ,en parallle du porte-avion militaire Otan, dont la  conduite  est  dirige  par des pressions de lobbies  conomiques  US en sous main.
Les apparences  sont souvent trompeuses , et  un  des aspects ,ce  sont   les serments et adjurations  des politiques des tats  membres qui  consistent   rpter  constamment  : foi & fidlit   l'UE.
Cela  ressemble  aux segments  de fidlit  des  seigneurs fodaux au Roi, renouvels  chaque anne.
Sauf  que dans les serments fodaux ,plus honntes  mon avis , fidlit  du  vassal fait face  l'obligation du Roi  de  protger  ses vassaux.
Et  bien  sur  l'obligation  de protection  des vassaux UE , est omise  dessein car le nom du Roi n'est pas prononc  ,ce qui donne une allure  surraliste   ces  serment.

En  fait ,le  nom  du Roi  ,est  OTAN .
Et  cettE obligation de protection  est remplac  en filigrane par le trait OTAN.

----------


## Ryu2000

> 1 la faire passer en Europe
> 2 rler en France devant cette contrainte en blamant l je
> 3 l appliquer en disant ... C est pas moi c est l UE.


a ne tient pas debout une seconde :
- La France ne peux rien imposer  l'UE
- Quand une nouvelle loi est appliqu, on voit qu'elle tait dans les textes de l'UE depuis des annes (il y a des grandes orientations, par exemple l'histoire de rduire le budget des hpitaux vient de l'UE)
- Vous oubliez 26 autres pays

Je ne sais pas d'o a vous vient que la France dirige, en pratique c'est pas du tout a.
 la limite l'Allemagne parfois peut imposer des trucs, mais pas la France. Arrtez de croire qu'un "couple franco-allemand" pilote l'UE, ce couple n'existe pas dans la ralit.




> Tu  l air de penser que la politique serait diffrente si l UE n tait pas la...


Il y a 27 pays membres, sans l'UE ils auraient tous plus de marge de main d'uvre, ils contrleraient beaucoup plus de choses, ils seraient infiniment plus libre.
La France serait probablement toujours mal dirig, parce qu'on est gouvern par le PS, l'UMP, LREM.
Mais dans les 27 nations, y'en a peut-tre une qui ferait des choses bien, a pourrait tre l'Estonie, la Lettonie, la Lituanie, la Slovaquie, la Hongrie, la Slovnie, la Roumanie, la Bulgarie.




> Mais cela fait 20 ans que nous faisons des gouvernements qui oscille entre centre et droite. Donc accuser l UE de nous imposer des rformes librales... C est risible.


Je ne vois pas le problme, 2 vecteurs peuvent aller dans le mme sens.
Le truc  comprendre c'est que si Hamon avait gagn la prsidentielles en 2017, il n'aurait rien pu faire  cause de l'UE.
Le seul candidat plus union-europen que Macron c'est Jadot. Donc l c'est normal que le gouvernement fasse n'importe quoi.




> Si la France se barre l euro et l UE tombent.


Ce serait tellement beau  :8-):  ::love::  ::love::  ::love::  ::heart::  ::heart::  ::heart::  :+1: 
Malheureusement les Franais sont trop mal inform, certains pensent mme que la France pse dans les dcisions de l'UE




> Si nous tapons du poing... Nous avons le bras de levier de contributeur net... cf tatcher i want my money back...


a j'y crois pas.
Mais essayer d'lire le RN en 2022, on verra si ils feront quelque chose  ::P: . En tout cas c'est pas le PS, l'UMP, LREM, EELV qui vont dfendre la France face  l'UE.

Restez fan de l'UE si vous voulez, mais on pourrait peut-tre s'enlever des handicaps, comme crer une monnaie nationale pour remplacer l'euro par exemple.
Il y a des pays qui sont enferms dans l'UE mais qui ont leur monnaie.

----------


## tanaka59

Bonjour, 




> Les  Bricks  (Russie,Chine ,Bresil ,Inde,Afrique du Sud) tudient une telle ventualit ,mais cela exige une monnaie devise convertible garantie par ces pays, donc une banque "Bricks".


Ce qui ferait une sacr pine dans le pied des USA ... L'Afrique du Sud et l'Inde sont partie du Commonwealth , ami des anglais ... Comment les USA pourraient imposer un rouleau compresseur sur un march de prs de 1,5/2 milliards d'habitants et perdre un allier historique et commercial ?

Russie,Chine,Bresil ou j'y crois plus a une monnaie de "march commun" 




> Restez fan de l'UE si vous voulez, mais on pourrait peut-tre s'enlever des handicaps, comme crer une monnaie nationale pour remplacer l'euro par exemple.
> Il y a des pays qui sont enferms dans l'UE mais qui ont leur monnaie.


Bricoler un systme pour avoir 2 devises en circulation  ::ptdr::  ?

----------


## MABROUKI

> On se ferait bouffer par les chinois. Dsol de briser tes illusions, mais c'est chacun pour sa pomme, et la Chine et la Russie ne font pas exception.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Non, a n'a pas toujours fonctionn comme a. Ca ne l'a fait que quand la politique a fait n'importe quoi. Et les guerres mondiales ne sont pas les exces de la finance, non, tant donn qu'elle n'en avait pas le pouvoir. T'es au courant de ce qu'il s'est pass dans les annes 70-80 ? Reagan, Tatcher, et la financiarisation de l'conomie ? Les guerres mondiales sont les fruits d'un nationalisme exacerb dans chaque pays, d'une jalousie de ce qu'a le voisin, et d'un jeu d'alliances qui a fait domino. Entre autres.


On  se ferait bouffer par les chinois ?
Mm....je crois  que c'est une peur  ancestrale europenne due  au nombre .Mais le  nombre  en histoire  ne veut pas dire puissance ,qu'elle soit economique ou militaire. Seul  un Etat , qui est une ralit  politique, peut en faire une puissance sur tous les plans.
Le dfaut  de l'UE  c'est  qu'elle n'est pas  un Etat.

Quant  aux  guerres dites mondiales (qui entrainent des batailles ranges entre Etats) elles ne sont pas le fruit d'un  nationalisme exarcerbe , d'une jalousie(sic).
En fait  elles sont le fruit (amer) de jeux d'interets presents ou potentiels considres comme vitaux contraris.
Les  alliances  sont noues  l'avance en fonction de ces jeux d'interets.
Le "nationalisme" comme la "jalousie"(sentiment confus d'antipathie et injustifi) sont des  sentiments utiliss comme  adjuvant ideologiques  par les politiques pour mener leurs peuples  l'abattoir.
Ils  sont l'arbre qui cachent la foret  des intrts  des Etats.
A titre  d'exemple   
1/  la  1er guerre  europenne dite de trente Ans ( 17 -me sicle)  et ses protagonistes :Saint Empire germanique, Sude ,Danemark, Tchquie & Bohme, Espagne, France, tats allemands .
Richelieu y engage la France  pour grignoter des territoires au sud (pyrenes) et  l'est (alsace) ,mais surtout affaiblir le royaume rival d'Espagne et  , le gros Saint Empire , vestige  du pass incompatible avec les tats modernes naissants ,qui encercle la FRANCE.
Et  fortifier L'ETAT  MODERNE FRANCAIS  de type absolutiste naissant.
Objectifs  qu'il atteint en fin de compte.
2/  la  2 --me guerre  europenne est  celle  de 14-18 :  sur fond de conflits coloniaux (conference de Berlin sur le partage de l'Afrique ,confrence d'Algesiras sur le futur protectorat marocain  et  d'autres litiges en Chine).
L'Allemagne  s'estime  lse en colonies , l'Empire Austro-hongrois quant  lui se bat pour conserver les tats balkaniques assujettis et rduire d'autres (Serbie), l'Empire Ottoman pour ne pas tre dmembre, la Russie  guerroie  pour agrandir ses provinces d'Asie en extrme orient (Mandchourie) et prendre des depuilles de l'Empire Ottoman agonisant
Face   ces  pays  les  "allis" satisfaits  du partage des intrts coloniaux, GB et France ,et  subsidiairement Espagne et Portugal.
Mme  si ces 2 derniers  pays doivent se  contenter  "des oreilles du mouton  du festin" colonial (expression arabe).
Les balivernes  sur les  "boches" en France  sont destines  au populo pour le mener  la boucherie.
3/  la  3 -me  guerre  a   ses germes  dans le trait  de Versailles  de 14-18 dont l'essentiel  consiste  "chtier" les belligrants perdants(dommage de guerre faramineux visant  ruiner l'Allemagne) et dmembrement de l'Empire Austro-hongrois et Ottoman.
 Le prsident amricain de l'poque  s'est lev contre le caractre injuste de ce trait (malgr une armistice et non reddition) et  a refus de le signer.

Tout les autres motifs invoqus pour justifier  ces grandes guerres  sont de la farine pour les peuples.

----------


## MABROUKI

> Bonjour, 
> Bricoler un systme pour avoir 2 devises en circulation  ?


Pourquoi le  bricoler ,il  existe  .Puisque les paiements  extrieurs en dollars  sont accepts dans l'UE et les paiements en euro  sont accepts ailleurs dans le monde.
Le problme  c'est  d'avoir une  bourse  des matires premires (ptrole ,gaz) dans laquelle le cours  &  les contrats  terme entre producteurs et acheteurs de ces produits soient  exprimes  en  EURO.
Meme  la  bourse  des matires premires de Londres , les cours du ptrole et gaz  sont exprims en dollars.

----------


## Ryu2000

Prsidentielle 2022: Schiappa veut qu'Hanouna anime le dbat dcisif



> Marlne Schiappa estime que l'animateur de TPMP sur C8 a une bonne connaissance de la socit franaise.


ducation nationale : Jean-Michel Blanquer veut interdire l'criture inclusive  l'cole



> Le ministre de l'ducation nationale s'est dit contre l'utilisation de l'criture inclusive  l'cole, qu'il considre comme tant "un barrage" pour l'apprentissage des enfants. Il entend "mettre les points sur les i" et faire interdire officiellement ce type d'criture dans "les usages pdagogiques", a-t-il indiqu dans un entretien accord au Journal du Dimanche.

----------


## ABCIWEB

> Non, parce qu'avec une UE correctement construite, avec de vraies politiques communes et une vraie solidarit, on aurait un sur-tat vraiment puissant qui pourrait rivaliser avec les USA et la Chine. Ben quoi, on a le droit d'avoir des rves, non ?


C'est bien l dessus qu'ils comptent, des rves de puissance et de cohsion. Mais tu peux toujours rver, cela n'arrivera pas. D'une part parce que pour avoir un sur-tat il faudrait que chaque pays abandonne sa souverainet, et a c'est pas gagn,  moins que notre seule ambition soit de devenir un Land de l'Allemagne, et d'autre part que les pays qui vivent de dfiscalisation abandonnent leur politique fiscale.

En ralit, le premier point sera assez facile, tellement la propagande mdiatique joue  fond  (et depuis toujours) sur le dclassement de la France pour justifier des rformes anti-sociales et augmenter toujours plus les bnfices des entreprises et les revenus des ultra riches. On ira ensuite pisser sur les monuments aux morts en mprisants ces rsistants qui n'avaient pas le sens des affaires en prtextant que le monde a chang et qu'il faut faire preuve de pragmatisme. J'exagre  peine.

Le deuxime point serait par contre beaucoup plus difficile  raliser car les multinationales tiennent  conserver leurs paradis fiscaux et in fine ce sont eux qui donnent le ton de la politique europenne, soit par du lobbying direct auprs de la commission et du parlement europen, soit en finanant les campagnes lectorales des candidats et en leur offrant la une de tous les journaux avec des articles dithyrambiques comme c'est le cas en France avec Macron. Un des problmes avec l'Europe c'est qu'il y a deux niveaux de lobbying  franchir pour dfendre des progrs sociaux, le premier au niveau national et le second au niveau europen.  




> On se ferait bouffer par les chinois.


Tu n'as pas d chercher beaucoup pour trouver cette rplique, tant donn que c'est une des principales utilise pour vacuer toute critique d'un revers de main. Gros contre petit, a suffit pour construire une image et faire illusion. Remarques bien qu'elle n'est jamais accompagne d'exemples, mieux vaut ne pas rentrer dans les dtails. 

Mais en ralit il a suffit d'un gros chque pour que l'indien Mittal rachte une grande socit europenne comme Arcelor, cf chapitre L'OPA de 2006. De leur ct, les chinois ont exig des usines d'assemblage en Chine pour que l'on puisse leur vendre des Airbus, encore un transfert de technologie (que se refusaient de faire les amricains) qui leur permettra de nous concurrencer plus vite. Et ils achtent des terres agricoles, y compris en France, ce qui  terme risque de remettre en cause notre autosuffisance alimentaire qui est pourtant (bientt "tait", comme pour le reste) un avantage essentiel de la France et peu frquent en Europe.



> Deux entreprises et des particuliers chinois viennent d'acheter 1700 hectares de terres agricoles dans l'Indre. Cette discrte opration foncire inquite le monde agricole et interroge la capacit des pouvoirs publics  enrayer la disparition de la paysannerie franaise. Elle questionne aussi,  termes, sur l'autonomie alimentaire du pays, et les motivations relles des investisseurs chinois.


 Bien entendu concernant les terres agricoles la protection ne peut venir que du gouvernement franais, mais c'est le mme principe en France qu'en Europe, il suffit d'un gros chque pour dstructurer la France ou l'Europe. 

Encore un exemple rvoltant avec les personnels soignants belges, franais et mme allemands qui dsertent leur pays pour aller travailler au Grand-Duch du Luxembourg.


> Et cest un cercle vicieux, car moins on a de personnel, plus on puise ceux qui restent et plus le taux dabsentisme va croissant.


Facile de proposer des salaires plus attrayants quand on vit de dfiscalisation en participant activement  l'endettement des autres pays.

On pourrait aussi parler du covid, sans mme voquer l'organisation chaotique et le retard sur les approvisionnements en tout genre, les europens et Macron le premier taient hostiles  la leve des brevets sur les vaccins. 



> Alors que l'Inde, l'Afrique du Sud et une centaine de pays rclament la leve des brevets sur les vaccins contre le Covid-19, les tats-Unis se sont dits favorables, mercredi,  cette leve des protections de proprit intellectuelle. Si l'UE est "prte  en discuter", des pays comme la France, et les laboratoires pharmaceutiques, y restent farouchement opposs.


Mais bien sr, aprs la dclaration des USA, les europens vont sans doute changer leur fusil d'paule et se trouver tout d'un coup des vertus humanitaires. C'est l que l'on voit la puissance des lobbies europens qui taient prts  laisser l'pidmie se propager, et ventuellement le virus muter vers des formes beaucoup plus dangereuses dans les pays qui n'ont pas les moyens d'acheter les vaccins.

"Tes rves" nous cotent cher, ils s'en servent pour faire le contraire et nous plonger dans un nolibralisme aveugle. J'ai entendu dernirement que l'institut Montaigne prconisait la suppression d'une semaine de congs pays. Aprs la fragilisation du filet de scurit de l'assurance chmage voulue par Macron et l'Europe, les salaris franais ne vont pas broncher et travailler toujours et encore plus pour le mme prix. Supprimez les possibilits de repli et de protestation en matraquant vigoureusement toute forme de manifestation et vous avez un peuple docile et soumis dont ont peut faire n'importe quoi. 

C'est pourquoi je suis pour une collaboration europenne qui se base sur des projets, projets industriels, projets d'changes comme Erasmus, convergence vers des objectifs environnementaux, etc. mais pas pour le reste car cela nous immobilise dans une doctrine nolibrale dbile dont les fondements sont inclus dans le trait de Lisbonne honteusement ratifi par le gouvernement franais contre l'avis exprim dans les urnes par le peuple franais. 

Au total, en guise de protection on se fait bouffer par n'importe qui, y compris par des pays europens, je pourrais multiplier les exemples. Et comme il faudrait faire de trs grosses vagues pour modifier un tant soit peu ces absurdits - nous seront tous morts avant de voir des mesures vigoureuses contre la dfiscalisation et les paradis fiscaux  l'intrieur mme de l'Europe - nous n'obtiendrons jamais rien avec un prsident pro europen. 

C'est l'Europe qui a prn la privatisation de l'nergie et qui l'a renforce (c'est crit dans l'article) grce au trait de Lisbonne, ce qui nous vaut le dmantlement d'EDF et l'augmentation des tarifs de l'lectricit. Et ce n'est pas un hasard si le plan de relance europen est conditionn  la mise en place de rformes qui seront juges au bon vouloir du conseil europen. 



> Sont potentiellement concernes la rforme en cours de lassurance chmage en France ou celle des retraites, reporte  des temps meilleurs, une rforme du march du travail en Espagne, des rductions de dpenses publiques en Italie Des  recommandations spcifiques  formules en 2019 et 2020 par le Conseil europen.


On entend souvent dire que l'Europe n'impose rien, mais alors pourquoi se focaliser sur des rformes prcises plutt que sur un bilan global ? 

Tout a pour que nous obtenions 40 milliards de subventions non remboursables. Lol, 40 milliards c'est ridicule pour un pays comme la France puisque cela correspond tout juste aux cadeaux fiscaux du CICE en 2019, dont une baisse de cotisations sur l'assurance chmage et les retraites (comme par hasard) que Macron a transform en baisse de charges prennes sans aucune contre partie. 

Et ce n'est qu'une partie du cadeau, auquel il faut ajouter la suppression de l'impt sur la fortune, sans oublier une baisse de 8% de l'impt sur les socits pour atteindre 25% en 2022, c'est  dire moins que ce que prvoit le gouvernement amricain. 



> A chaque plan, sa hausse dimpts. Le programme dinfrastructures de Joe Biden (2 300 milliards de dollars, 1 900 milliards deuros) doit tre financ par la hausse de limpt sur les socits, qui passerait de 21 %  28 %, tandis que le prlvement sur les filiales trangres doublerait pour atteindre 21 %. Le plan daide  lenfance et la scolarisation de 1 800 milliards de dollars annonc devant le Congrs, mercredi 28 avril, doit, lui, saccompagner dune hausse du taux marginal fdral dimposition sur le revenu de 37 %  39,6 %, qui retrouverait le niveau quil avait sous Barack Obama.
> 
> Ces propositions ont de srieuses chances dtre adoptes, puisquil suffit dune majorit simple au Snat, dont disposent les dmocrates grce  la voix dcisive de la vice-prsidente, Kamala Harris.


Bref les amricains vont faire payer les riches et ils sont  l'initiative (parmi les pays riches) pour la leve des brevets sur les vaccins anti covid, alors qu'on prconise tout le contraire en Europe et en France. 

Je salue le travail des dputs europens qui luttent contre les lobbies, mais dans l'Europe actuelle ils n'auront jamais plus de poids que Nicolas Hulot dans le gouvernement Macron. Et il n'y a aucun espoir d'amlioration quand on voit la gestion de la crise du covid et notamment les conditions du plan de relance qui serviront de prtexte supplmentaire pour faire passer des rformes anit-sociales. On peut ne pas tre d'accord avec mes conclusions, pour autant je n'ai cit que des faits et je ne vois pas comment les interprter autrement. J'ai trop de recul sur l'volution de l'Europe pour qu'elle puisse encore me faire rver.

D'une manire gnrale, c'est toujours trs mauvais signe quand les arguments les plus souvent utiliss sont bass sur la peur, signe que l'ont manque de rsultats enthousiasmants  et de projets porteurs. 

Et nous allons nous retrouver exactement dans la mme situation pour les prochaines prsidentielles, il s'agira d'avoir peur du RN et d'y faire barrage, cela vitera de parler du contenu des programmes, du bilan de la politique actuelle, des yeux crevs, de l'augmentation alarmante des violences policires, de la rpression brutale contre toute forme de manifestation y compris pacifique, et c'est encore avec la peur que nous nous plieront aux rformes futures toujours de plus en plus dfavorables, contraignantes et liberticides pour toujours plus de prcarit... sous prtexte d'un pacte rpublicain dont au final on se sert pour rellement nous priver de dmocratie. 

Il faut jeter et vomir ceux qui utilisent la peur pour dfendre un projet de socit et cela vaut aussi bien pour RN que pour LREM, que pour les propagandistes europens qui agitent cet argument, faute de mieux. Sinon le bilan sera toujours de pire en pire et ceux qui pensent qu'il y a une limite ou un fond se bercent d'illusions.

----------


## DevTroglodyte

Laisse mes "rves" l o ils sont : dans le brouillard flou des espoirs dus d'un pauvre hre qui sait trs bien qu'entre une UE technocrate et idologue (qui devrait commencer  piger l'intrt du protectionnisme si elle ne veut pas devenir une entit satellite) qui veut une "concurrence libre et non fausse" quoi qu'il en cote, mme au prix de l'intrt des usagers, et des gouvernements franais sans couilles pays par les banques franaises pour bloquer le peu de social que pourrait faire l'UE, et qu'on peut faire en France, on est bien mal barrs.

Accessoirement, l'UE a bon dos dans pas mal de projets, c'est l'excuse permanente de nos dirigeants pour se dcharger de la responsabilit des conneries qu'ils nous pondent mois aprs mois.

Le probleme, c'est que je ne suis absolument pas convaincu qu'une sortie de l'UE (et de l'euro) ne nous soit plus bnfique. Amha, on est coincs dans un bus qui fonce pleine balle dans une falaise.

----------


## Ryu2000

> des gouvernements franais sans couilles pays par les banques franaises pour bloquer le peu de social que pourrait faire l'UE, et qu'on peut faire en France, on est bien mal barrs.


La France n'a pas le pouvoir de bloquer l'UE, si 26 pays veulent quelque chose et que la France ne veut pas, elle ne pourra pas le bloquer (sauf si c'est un vote  l'unanimit, mais c'est surtout utilis pour les questions fiscales).




> Accessoirement, l'UE a bon dos dans pas mal de projets, c'est l'excuse permanente de nos dirigeants pour se dcharger de la responsabilit des conneries qu'ils nous pondent mois aprs mois.


Si il y a un article dans les rgles de l'UE la France est oblig de le respecter sous peine de prendre de trs lourdes sanctions.
Il faut appliquer les textes. (le fait que des franais aient particip  l'criture du texte n'importe peu, car sans eux on se retrouverait avec le mme texte de tout faon)




> Le probleme, c'est que je ne suis absolument pas convaincu qu'une sortie de l'UE (et de l'euro) ne nous soit plus bnfique. Amha, on est coincs dans un bus qui fonce pleine balle dans une falaise.


Peut-tre que l'UE va mourir et qu'on sera tous libr, les nations retrouveraient leur souverainets, a pourrait tre chouette, parmi les 27 y'en a que a arrangerait. Ce serait probablement une mauvaise nouvelle pour les paradis fiscaux comme le Luxembourg, l'Irlande, les Pays-Bas, Malte, Chypre. Parce que les nations pourraient mettre en place des lois pour empcher les grosses entreprises d'organiser leur dficit en envoyant leurs bnfices  leur maison mre.

La France est en dcroissance, le budget de l'UE augmente, le Royaume-Uni s'est cass, il reste trs peu de contributeurs net.
La participation  l'UE nous coute des milliards, cet agent aurait pu tre utilis pour faire quelque chose d'utile.

----------


## DevTroglodyte

> La France n'a pas le pouvoir de bloquer l'UE, si 26 pays veulent quelque chose et que la France ne veut pas, elle ne pourra pas le bloquer (sauf si c'est un vote  l'unanimit, mais c'est surtout utilis pour *les questions fiscales*).


C'est justement les plus importantes.




> Si il y a un article dans les rgles de l'UE la France est oblig de le respecter sous peine de prendre de trs lourdes sanctions.
> Il faut appliquer les textes. (le fait que des franais aient particip  l'criture du texte n'importe peu, car sans eux on se retrouverait avec le mme texte de tout faon)


Je dis pas le contraire. Est ce que tu lis vraiment ce que tu cites ?




> La participation  l'UE nous coute des milliards, cet agent aurait pu tre utilis pour faire quelque chose d'utile.


Pour a, faudrait autre chose qu'un gouvernement nolibral  la solde des BNP et SG.

----------


## Ryu2000

> C'est justement les plus importantes.


Ouais mais il me semble que la France n'est jamais du ct des paradis fiscaux, sans l'UE les grosses multinationales paieraient plus d'impt et de taxe en France.
Parfois la France arrive avec des projets de taxe et d'impt et l'UE refuse.




> Je dis pas le contraire.


Voil c'est de la merde l'UE, a nous restreint fortement, a nous coute cher, a nous impose des normes et a ne nous apporte rien de positif.




> Pour a, faudrait autre chose qu'un gouvernement nolibral  la solde des BNP et SG.


L'organigramme du pouvoir c'est un truc comme a :
- Banques
- Grosses entreprises
- Mdias
- Gouvernements

Le peuple est manipul par les mdias (ils appartiennent aux banques et aux grosses entreprises).
Le gouvernement est soumis aux mdias, aux grosses entreprises et aux banques.
Les prsidents sont des marionnettes, ils subissent une forte pression qui vient d'en haut.
Quand un candidat se faire lire, il remercie les ultra riches qu'ils l'ont mis l. Il y a des retours d'ascenseurs.
Si les gens arrtaient de regarder les mdias mainstream et les sondages, a irait probablement beaucoup mieux.

----------


## halaster08

> Ouais mais il me semble que la France n'est jamais du ct des paradis fiscaux, sans l'UE les grosses multinationales paieraient plus d'impt et de taxe en France.
> Parfois la France arrive avec des projets de taxe et d'impt et l'UE refuse.


C'est compltement faux, a c'est typiquement le cas o les politiciens franais rejettent leur propre responsabilit sur l'Europe et o les gogo comme toi les croient ...

Une exemple: la taxe sur les tradeurs, qui bloque au niveau europen ? La France, et pourtant les premires discussion remontent  l'poque o notre ennemi c'tait la finance ...

----------


## halaster08

C'est comme ceux qui se disent pour la lev des brevets sur les vaccins, mais votent le contraire (Coucou Macron, mais pas que ... )

https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCIQ...Bc2TDFF4AaABCQ

----------


## DevTroglodyte

> Parfois la France arrive avec des projets de taxe et d'impt et l'UE refuse.


Et parfois, la France refuse un projet qu'elle a elle mme amen  la Commission Europenne et au parlement europen. Oui, les gouvernements franais sont hypocrites (no shit sherlock), et ne font que de la com'.

----------


## Ryu2000

Ben l il y a un exemple de proposition de Macron et on voit que a passe pas :
Rforme Europe : lAllemagne dit non  Macron



> Annegret Kramp-Karrenbauer, qui a succd  Angela Merkel  la tte du  parti conservateur allemand CDU a clairement dit non aux propositions du prsident franais pour la rforme de lEurope. Certes lAllemagne souhaite une Europe plus forte mais certainement pas celle que propose Macron. *La nouvelle leader du parti conservateur allemand soppose notamment  toute ide de salaire minimum europen et encore davantage  tout concept de mutualisation des dettes quil sagisse des dettes passes ou des dettes davenir pour le financement de nouveaux projets. La responsable allemande soppose aux conceptions centraliste de Macron* et  son tatisme qui reproduit le schma franais. Cest tout juste si celle qui a succd  Merkel a admet la ncessit de mieux protger les frontires. Reste sur ce point de grandes divergences concernant les changes commerciaux puisque comme on la vu rcemment *lAllemagne sest oppose  la mise en place dune taxe sur les Gafa  au motif que les tats-Unis pourraient prendre des mesures de rtorsion contre les exportations dautomobiles allemandes.* Non seulement le couple franco allemand ne fonctionne plus mais il est clairement sur des positions divergentes y compris sur le dlicat dossier de la localisation du Parlement europen  Strasbourg. Bref


L en l'occurrence c'est plutt bien que l'Allemagne ait bloqu le truc de la dette mutualis et du salaire minimum union-europen.

----------


## Ryu2000

Il parait que la politique se durcit :
Grald Darmanin veut retirer le statut de rfugi aux trangers radicaliss ou dlinquants



> Au lendemain de la mort dun policier  Avignon, Grald Darmanin hausse le ton.  Ceux qui achtent de la drogue financent et arment des meurtriers , a assur le ministre de lIntrieur dans un entretien au Figaro. Qui promet galement de demander aux autorits comptentes de retirer le statut de rfugi aux trangers connus pour des faits de radicalisation ou de troubles  lordre public, un tour de vis  sans prcdent  qui tmoigne dun durcissement politique.


Je pense que c'est une mesure populaire. Si on pouvait virer des terroristes ce serait pas trop mal.

----------


## tanaka59

Bonjour, 

La France a une politique "tatique" et "socialiste" trs forte. Hyper bureaucratisation, lourdeur administration, taxes  outrances , aides  outrance ... D'un point de vue structurelle / organisationnelle / fonctionnelle :

Le nombre de personnes dans le besoin augmente dangereusement  cause de :

> chmage de masse
> dsindustrialisation
> hyper spcialisation dans les services et la socit de consommations  faible valeur ajouter (tourisme, conomie du loisir, conomie de conso de masse ... )

Paralllement le nombre de cotisants et de contributeur net  l'impt diminue , ou alors on accroit la pression fiscale ...

En gros depuis 30 ans la politique tatique et sociale nenrichit plus le pays ... elle lappauvrit ... Dette record, pression fiscale, obligation et charge fixe qui augmente ( libraliser tout et n'importe quoi, des services gratuits deviennent cher et payant ...), trop de dpense de fonctionnement et plus de dpense d'investissement. 

La France est en quelques sorte englue dans une tourbe ou un bourbier dont elle aura du mal  sortir ...

On ne pas dire "coupons dans les investissements" ... on n'investit plus depuis longtemps ou trs peu. Il reste les dpenses de fonctionnement (qui augmentent elles) . 

Qui osera remettre dquerre et s'attaquer au problme ? Etat et collectivits locales pourraient tre face une situation indite > devoir licencier / se sparer / ne pas renouveler / faire rupture conventionnelle collective ...

Un vrai travail de fond de rforme est ncessaire, pas que cosmtique

===

La chute de l'embauche du nombre de cadre va elle entrainer un effet domino sur les autres status (TAM, ingnieur ...) ? : https://www.francetvinfo.fr/economie...c_4614381.html . L'emploi des jeunes ou futurs diplms inquite aussi

----------


## Ryu2000

> La chute de l'embauche du nombre de cadre


Quand j'ai vu cet article je me suis dis que j'tais bien content d'avoir un boulot.
Pour ceux qui sortent de l'cole a va tre encore plus compliqu que d'habitude.

Le chmage et les dettes augmentent, ce n'est pas le meilleur scnario. Les annes  venir risquent d'tre difficile.

----------


## ABD-Z

C'est clair que c'est compliqu, comme toi Ryu, j'ai eu la chance de me faire embaucher par une entreprise que je n'ai pas contact alors que j'ai rpondu  je ne sais combien d'offre entre septembre et janvier sans aucunes rponses pour la plus part.
En France maintenant, et surtout en rgion parisienne, les offres d'emplois demandent 3  5 ans d'expriences minimum. Pourquoi donc? Parce qu'ils ont vir beaucoup de gens  cause du premier confinement de 2020 et que maintenant ils veulent un peu les reprendre.
D'ailleurs pour les jeunes, je conseille le VIE, je me suis inscrit en dbut de semaine sans postuler et je reois immdiatement un appel d'une entreprise le lendemain. De plus  les offres sont abordables pour les jeunes puisqu'ils ne demandent absolument pas d'exprience, en tout cas pour la majorit des offres.

----------


## Cincinnatus

> Bonjour, 
> 
> La France a une politique "tatique" et "socialiste" trs forte. Hyper bureaucratisation, lourdeur administration, taxes  outrances , aides  outrance ... D'un point de vue structurelle / organisationnelle / fonctionnelle :
> 
> On ne pas dire "coupons dans les investissements" ... on n'investit plus depuis longtemps ou trs peu. Il reste les dpenses de fonctionnement (qui augmentent elles) .


Bonjour,

Soit la politique est tatique, soit elle n'investit plus. Comment concilier les deux ?

D'aprs l'interview que E. Macron a donne  la presse quotidienne rgionale, il se flatte d'avoir rgl le problme de la dsindustrialisation ; la baisse des impts et notamment de l'ISF permet - selon lui - de relancer la recherche et l'industrialisation. Si tu cherches Ubu prsident, je l'ai trouv. (_j'ai lu le texte Ubu Roi, rellement djant).
_Donc actuellement il n'y a aucune vraie politique industrielle, les lois tombent de tous cts sans valuation de ce qui existe... Et le gouvernement n'est pas socialiste, loin de l.

----------


## tanaka59

Bonjour, 




> Bonjour,
> 
> Soit la politique est tatique, soit elle n'investit plus. Comment concilier les deux ?
> 
> D'aprs l'interview que E. Macron a donne  la presse quotidienne rgionale, il se flatte d'avoir rgl le problme de la dsindustrialisation ; la baisse des impts et notamment de l'ISF permet - selon lui - de relancer la recherche et l'industrialisation. Si tu cherches Ubu prsident, je l'ai trouv. (_j'ai lu le texte Ubu Roi, rellement djant).
> _Donc actuellement il n'y a aucune vraie politique industrielle, les lois tombent de tous cts sans valuation de ce qui existe... Et le gouvernement n'est pas socialiste, loin de l.


Bienvenu en Absurdistan  ::?:  Le Pays ou plus rien n'est logique n'y faisable correctement ... Tiens cela me fait penser au slogan d'une marque de magasin bien connu  ::lol::

----------


## Ryu2000

Attali pense que Marine Lepen pourrait gagner en 2022 :
Prsidentielle : Attali voit des similitudes entre les trajectoires de Mitterrand et Le Pen



> Bien sr, ces points communs ne portent "non pas sur la personne, ni sur le programme, mais sur la situation politique", prcise-t-il. Jeudi dernier sur France 5, cet crivain et haut fonctionnaire a d'ailleurs pronostiqu la victoire de Marine Le Pen en 2022. "Je pronostiquais en disant quil est temps de se rveiller parce que je souhaite que cette victoire n'ait pas lieu."
> (...)
> Jacques Attali estime aussi qu'il y a ce mme sentiment ambiant "que ce n'est pas possible, qu'il (Franois Mitterrand) ne peut pas gagner ou quelle (Marine Le Pen) ne peut pas gagner". Il constate galement "le fait que certains chez ses adversaires jouent en sa faveur en esprant que le tour daprs soit pour eux". "*Et il y a beaucoup de gens  droite, et aussi  gauche, qui consciemment ou inconsciemment jouent pour Marine Le Pen en pensant que le tour daprs sera pour eux*."
> 
> Enfin, autre "sentiment" ressenti par l'ancien conseille de Mitterrand : celui "quil faut dgager". "Cest ce qui ctait pass avec Franois Mitterrand. Cest non seulement lui qui a t lu mais aussi Monsieur Giscard dEstaing qui a t battu. C'est donc le sentiment quil faut se dbarrasser de la classe politique en place", conclut-il. Autant d'lments qui crent, selon lui, une "convergence" entre deux profils politiques par ailleurs trs loigns.


Si le systme laisse Marine Lepen gagner en 2022, c'est mauvais signe, il risque de se passer quelque chose de grave pendant ces 5 ans. Histoire de pouvoir relancer le vieux discours "vous avez vu comme le nationalisme c'est mal ?!" pendant 70 ans.
2022 c'est loin, il peut s'en passer des choses d'ici l. Personnellement j'aimerais bien un second tour sans LREM ni RN.
Il va falloir faire attention au traitement mdiatique du RN pendant la campagne de 2022.

----------


## Ryu2000

LREM refait voter des lois jusqu' ce que a passe.
tape 1Covid-19 en France : lAssemble vote contre le pass sanitaire, LREM lch par le MoDemDconfinement : l'Assemble vote contre le pass sanitaire, mais Castex annonce une nouvelle dlibration ce soirtape 2Dconfinement : LAssemble nationale valide finalement le pass sanitaire aprs un nouveau vote

Les gens ne sont pas content sur Twitter, ils ne voulaient pas que ce soit vot 2 fois.
Par exemple si on regarde ces tweets d'Adrien Quatennens :



> https://twitter.com/AQuatennens/stat...12383398076416
> Donc ils vont nous faire revoter ce soir. Les Franais doivent savoir ceci : quand #LREM perd un vote  lAssemble nationale, le gouvernement fait revoter plus tard, aprs stre assur davoir le nombre pour lemporter. #PassSanitaire





> https://twitter.com/AQuatennens/stat...52245799063552
> Et voil le travail du gouvernement. Tout  lheure, il a perdu sur le #PassSanitaire. Aprs quelques heures de bonne tambouille, en pleine nuit, il rorganise le vote pour le gagner. Ainsi fonctionne la dmocratie parlementaire en macronie. Bonne nuit les petits.


Il sera peut-tre possible de se rendre en boite de nuit  partir de juillet avec un passe sanitaire. Mais a semble un peu trop optimiste comme projet.
En tout cas la dmocratie en France c'est n'importe quoi.

----------


## ONTAYG

> LREM refait voter des lois jusqu' ce que a passe.


Ce n'est pas propre  eux, ils font tous cela et si cela ne passe pas 49.3

----------


## Ryu2000

> Ce n'est pas propre  eux


En effet c'est la mme chose avec le PS et l'UMP. (LREM c'est la synthse entre les 2 partis)
D'ailleurs tout le monde se rappelle des 49.3 de Valls.
LES 6 FOIS O MANUEL VALLS A DGAIN L'ARME CONSTITUTIONNELLE DU 49.3

----------


## tanaka59

Bonjour, 

Chez LREM ils tombent comme des mouches : https://www.lemonde.fr/politique/art...98_823448.html




> Lancien candidat macroniste  la mairie de Paris dmissionne de lAssemble nationale et cre un cabinet de conseil pour les entreprises. 
> 
> Fini la politique pour Benjamin Griveaux.


On sait dans quoi il va se reconvertir lui  ::ptdr::

----------


## bududo

> Attali pense que Marine Lepen pourrait gagner en 2022 :


Je pense que cela est lanc uniquement pour appuyer sur le bouton _Donner Suite_ au plan Macron duel 2022. Histoire de bien installer la chose mdiatiquement parlant.




> Si le systme laisse *Marine Lepen gagner en 2022*, c'est mauvais signe, *il risque de se passer quelque chose de grave pendant ces 5 ans.* ...


De mon point de vue, si rellement elle devait tre lue en 2022, ce qui serait mauvais signe, c'est le fait qu'Attali l'eut annonc. Auquel cas, en avant la mondialisation et tant pis pour la populace.




> Personnellement j'aimerais bien un second tour sans LREM ni RN.


C'est bien mon souhait galement, mais est-ce encore possible face au rouleau compresseur des *mdias main stream*




> Il va falloir faire attention au traitement mdiatique du RN pendant la campagne de 2022.


Si les mdias caressent trop favorablement le RN, c'est de toute manire mauvais signe, quelque soit le plan envisag.

Je ne crois pas personnellement  ce duel, car pour moi: 
 1) Macron est grill et seul.
 2) Peu de chance pour que les mondialistes aient mis sur une candidate "populiste" ne serait-ce que par apparence

Je surveillerai plutt du cot de *La Corrze* durant ces rgionales.
Je reste persuad que la *dite* candidate va surgir juste aprs les rgionales.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Je surveillerai plutt du cot de *La Corrze* durant ces rgionales.


La situation est tellement mauvaise que a finira par arriver. Au bout d'un moment ceux qui ont rellement le pouvoir pourraient dmarrer une guerre civile pour faire diversion (comme a on ne parlera plus des banques, des mdias, des politiciens corrompus, etc).
a fait longtemps que le pouvoir fait venir un maximum de musulmans, il ne fait rien pour les aider  s'insrer, et il crer de l'islamophobie. Au lieu d'avoir une logique "les terroristes sont des fous, ils ne sont pas du tout reprsentatif de l'ensemble des musulmans", on essaie plutt d'amalgamer musulman et terroriste (alors que les terroristes sont souvent des dlinquants multircidivistes qui se sont fait convertir en prison).

Dans l'histoire quand le monde entier subit une crise conomique majeure, il y a souvent des consquences tragiques.
Je pense que dans les 20 ans  venir des vnements qu'on pense aujourd'hui impossible pourraient avoir lieu.
 une poque beaucoup d'allemands ont vot pour le NSDAP. Ce n'est pas quelque chose d'envisageable quand la situation n'est pas dsespr.
Ce genre de chose pourrait se reproduire quelque part dans le monde dans un futur proche.

----------


## tanaka59

Bonjour, 




> Dans l'histoire quand le monde entier subit une crise conomique majeure, il y a souvent des consquences tragiques.
> Je pense que dans les 20 ans  venir des vnements qu'on pense aujourd'hui impossible pourraient avoir lieu.
>  une poque beaucoup d'allemands ont vot pour le NSDAP. Ce n'est pas quelque chose d'envisageable quand la situation n'est pas dsespr.
> Ce genre de chose pourrait se reproduire quelque part dans le monde dans un futur proche.


On enlve ses oeillires et constate que depuis une dcennie dj ... le moyen orient s'embrase priodiquement ... Gopolitiquement c'est tout trouv . La liste de pays impacts tant tellement grande ... il serait trop long de tous les lister.

----------


## tanaka59

Bonsoir, 

Vritable sisme dans le monde audiovisuel priv : TF1 et M6 annoncent un mariage au niveau national : https://www.lefigaro.fr/medias/tf1-r...pe-m6-20210517 . Au niveau international le groupe RTL Benelux (et ces chaines RTL TVI, BEL RTL ...) annoncent au mieux un modification du groupe. Au pire une disparition .

Le truc qui serait cool c'est l'arriv de M6 en Belgique  :;):  : https://www.sudinfo.be/id394135/arti...ours-incertain ... Beaucoup de tlspectateurs Belges veulent voir arriver la chaine et ces variantes en Belgique ... M6 est dj prsente en Suisse et France ...

TF1 , TMC et TV Breizh diffusent dj en Belgique. C8 vient de dbarquer en Belgique

---

Chose tonnante , fin 2020 le signal RTBF a t coup en France chez le groupe SFR et Orange (mis en grande partie dans le nord et l'est du pays ... ). La RTS n'est pas disponible en France . Pourtant France TV diffuse la 2/3/4/5/arte en Belgique et en Suisse  ::ptdr:: 

---

Je vois bien le mnage arriver aussi niveau oprateur tlcom. M6 et Orange taient trs proche  un moment comme Bouygues et TF1 sont du mme groupe. Orange va avaler Bouygues d'ici quelques  :;): . On aura un trio Free/SFR/Orange .

----------


## David_g

Darmanin qui va aller manifester  ::roll:: 

en ce moment c'est vraiment du grand n'importe quoi.

----------


## MABROUKI

> Attali pense que Marine Lepen pourrait gagner en 2022 :
> Prsidentielle : Attali voit des similitudes entre les trajectoires de Mitterrand et Le Pen


Mais  non ,mais non ,mon  ami  ce Gouraud  "prevoit" ,voire dcide  des prsidentiables  Franais  depuis l'arrive de F. Mitterrand  la prsidence.
Il  avait  prvu   Mr Macron   en 2014  et  mme son  successeur aka Marine  ici:




Il  est diabolique  ce Monsieur , un vrai  descendant de Nostradamus (qui tait juif au passage).
Quand il  s'exprime  ,on dirait  qu'il  entend  des  voix.

----------


## MABROUKI

> Darmanin qui va aller manifester 
> 
> en ce moment c'est vraiment du grand n'importe quoi.


Il  va  surtout espionner les manifestants  pour manifester  sa mauvaise humeur  ensuite contre eux.

----------


## Ryu2000

> le moyen orient s'embrase priodiquement ...


Est-ce que les choses ont dj t diffrentes ?
J'ai l'impression que a a toujours t le bordel au Moyen-Orient Depuis qu'Isral existe c'est encore pire.

D'ailleurs c'est  cause du NSDAP qu'Isral existe. Si il n'y avait pas eu l'histoire "oh mon dieu des allemands ont tus 6 millions de juifs" les choses seraient bien diffrente aujourd'hui.




> Vritable sisme dans le monde audiovisuel priv : TF1 et M6 annoncent un mariage au niveau national :


On s'en fout, la TV c'est un mdia du monde d'hier.




> Darmanin qui va aller manifester


Ah ouais j'avais pas vu, d'un ct on interdit les manifestations en soutient au peuple palestinien, et de l'autre on participe  des manifestations de policier.
Les gouvernements doivent montrer qu'ils se proccupent des policiers, les rvolutions ont lieu quand la police arrte de suivre les ordres et se met du ct du peuple, il faut donc que le gouvernement soit un minimum pote avec la police.
Si le gouvernement souhaite que les policiers suivent les ordres, il faut que le gouvernement fasse un minimum d'effort.




> Mais  non ,mais non ,mon  ami  ce Gouraud  "prevoit" ,voire dcide  des prsidentiables  Franais  depuis l'arrive de F. Mitterrand  la prsidence.


Ouais c'est vrai que  les pronostics d'Attali sont souvent juste.
En mme temps il fait parti de l'tat profond donc il sait ce qui se trame.

Pour la prsidentielles 2022 au dbut il parlait d'une femme, donc a aurait pu tre Marion Marchal qui allait crer son parti politique soutenu par des gens comme Zemmour et Finkielkraut, ou alors a aurait pu tre Anne Hidalgo, ou une femme qui n'existe pas encore dans le monde de la politique mais qui allait tre cr comme l'a t Macron avant de se faire embaucher par Hollande. Maintenant il parle de Marine Lepen.
a fait des dcennies que le systme rpte en boucle que le FN est dangereux. La propagande c'est un peu "si le FN gagne il va y avoir des camps de concentration comme les allemands en ont utiliss de 1942  1945 donc vous devez voter soit PS soit UMP".
Si le systme aide le FN  gagner il est possible que ce soit pour relancer un cycle, afin que les mdias aient un nouveau message pour les 75 prochaines annes.
on aprs c'est qu'une thorie. Je pense plutt que si le RN gagnait rien ne changerait, le RN c'est peut-tre exactement comme le PS et l'UMP. Le parti au gouvernement pourrait tre bloqu par l'opposition. Tous les autres partis pourraient s'allier juste pour faire chier.

----------


## bududo

> Darmanin qui va aller manifester 
> 
> en ce moment c'est vraiment du grand n'importe quoi.


On n'a pas du bien lui expliquer ou bien il est trop c... pour comprendre l'origine du mcontentement.

----------


## bududo

> Mais  non ,mais non ,mon  ami  ce Gouraud  "prevoit" ,voire dcide  des prsidentiables  Franais  depuis l'arrive de F. Mitterrand  la prsidence.
> Il  avait  prvu   Mr Macron   en 2014  et  mme son  successeur aka Marine  ici:


Il a parl d'une femme dans la *jeune gnration* se qui excluait Marine qui avait plus de 50 ans  l'poque je crois. 
Je pencherait plutt pour sa nice.




> Il  est diabolique  ce Monsieur , un vrai  descendant de Nostradamus (qui tait juif au passage).
> Quand il  s'exprime  ,on dirait  qu'il  *entend  des  voix*.


Je dirais plutt qu'il aurait bien une oreille qui trane dans la confrrie?

Macron peut se fliciter d'avoir t _introduit_ par le vieillard : un vrai *grontophile ce Manu*...

----------


## tanaka59

Bonjour, 

L'tat sauve les fesses de France 4 : https://www.lemonde.fr/culture/artic...0629_3246.html

----------


## bududo

> Bonjour, 
> 
> L'tat sauve les fesses de France 4 : https://www.lemonde.fr/culture/artic...0629_3246.html


Chouette alors. 
On peut s'attendre  de l'information objective.
Du genre, on va pouvoir entendre parler sur France 2 de ces sauvageons de gilets jaunes  la violence gratuite qui cassent tout et sont responsables de la perte d'activit des magasins de centre ville.
Vous savez bien: ces anti-smitismes, homophobes, incultes, alcooliques, etc... 
Heureusement que quelque gentils CRS pour ce dfendre d'une telle agressivit de la populace vise accidentellement le visage de ces gueux. 

Le monde est quand mme bien foutu : tout roule quoi...

----------


## ABCIWEB

> Bonjour, 
> 
> L'tat sauve les fesses de France 4 : https://www.lemonde.fr/culture/artic...0629_3246.html


On ne peut pas dire que le gouvernement sauve France 4 puisque c'est ce mme gouvernement qui avait dcid de supprimer cette chaine. Le plus juste serait de dire que le gouvernement fait marche arrire. Sinon c'est trop facile, on annonce la suppression d'un service puis on annule cette suppression et l'on passe pour un sauveur... au final sans avoir rien fait d'autre que de la com. En mme temps c'est le seul savoir faire du gouvernement Macron mais tu n'es pas oblig de tomber dans le panneau. 

Le jour o ils sauveront rellement un service public n'est pas prs d'arriver puisque depuis le dbut de son mandat Macron s'applique  dtruire/minimiser tous les services qu'il peut sous prtexte de les sauver, c.f. allocations logement, allocations chmages, retraites, dmantlement d'EDF, financement en baisse des coles, des hpitaux, de la culture, etc.

----------


## David_g

> Si cette mobilisation s'avre trs efficace et trs forte aujourd'hui, les digues cderont, les digues, c'est--dire les contraintes de la Constitution, les contraintes de la loi." Franois Bersani, Unit-SGP Police


Le niveau chez les syndicats de police ne s'amliore toujours pas.  ::roll::  
Je vous passe le superbe happing d'Alliance (me manquerait des smileys Pustule).

----------


## MABROUKI

> On ne peut pas dire que le gouvernement sauve France 4 puisque c'est ce mme gouvernement qui avait dcid de supprimer cette chaine. Le plus juste serait de dire que le gouvernement fait marche arrire. Sinon c'est trop facile, on annonce la suppression d'un service puis on annule cette suppression et l'on passe pour un sauveur... au final sans avoir rien fait d'autre que de la com. En mme temps c'est le seul savoir faire du gouvernement Macron mais tu n'es pas oblig de tomber dans le panneau. 
> 
> Le jour o ils sauveront rellement un service public n'est pas prs d'arriver puisque depuis le dbut de son mandat Macron s'applique  dtruire/minimiser tous les services qu'il peut sous prtexte de les sauver, c.f. allocations logement, allocations chmages, retraites, dmantlement d'EDF, financement en baisse des coles, des hpitaux, de la culture, etc.


Bref c'est le hron  "sauveur"  qui  avale les grenouilles  pour les  sauver .

----------


## Gunny

> Le niveau chez les syndicats de police ne s'amliore toujours pas.  
> Je vous passe le superbe happing d'Alliance (me manquerait des smileys Pustule).


Donc en gros ils demandent d'tre au-dessus des lois ? WTF ?

----------


## Cincinnatus

> Donc en gros ils demandent d'tre au-dessus des lois ? WTF ?


Ils demandent de rgulariser leurs pires pratiques actuelles. Cela creusera encore l'cart entre les citoyens et les policiers responsables d'une part, les flics  droite de Pasqua (*) de l'autre. 

_(*) je sais, il est dcd. mais il est emblmatique des drives policires._

----------


## Cincinnatus

> Il  est diabolique  ce Monsieur , un vrai  descendant de Nostradamus (qui tait juif au passage).


Michel de Nostredame tait catholique, aux dernires nouvelles, et mme suspect d'hrsie (un peu trop agit).

Pourquoi dterrer Nostradamus et lui coller les tiquettes diabolique et juif (rapprochement lui-mme suspect) ?

----------


## David_g

> Donc en gros ils demandent d'tre au-dessus des lois ? WTF ?


Bah ils veulent que la police ait une influence sur les condamnation/peines etc donc il se doute bien que a passera pas trop.  
bref un gros WTF gnralis dont les politiques s'emparent (encore sans rien savoir du sujet concern comme par exemple Olivier Faure sur le fait de faire participer les policiers au CPU).

----------


## fredoche

Dans la mesure o ils tiennent le gouvernement par les couilles depuis 2018 et les GJ, pourquoi se priver ?
Dans un tat qui n'a plus que les apparences d'un tat de droit,  quoi sert le droit ?

Douce France... Cher pays de mon enfance...

----------


## bududo

> Ils demandent de rgulariser leurs pires pratiques actuelles. Cela creusera encore l'cart entre les citoyens et les policiers responsables d'une part, les flics  droite de Pasqua (*) de l'autre. 
> 
> _(*) je sais, il est dcd. mais il est emblmatique des drives policires._


Juger l'ensemble de la police sur les exactions de quelques uns c'est un peu dommage.

Je ne sais pas quel quartier vous *frquentez*.
*Dans une ville proche de Rouen que je ne citerai pas*, j'ai moi-mme pu constater de visu que la police laissait faire des jeunes en moto sur la roue arrire, sans casque, empruntant en contre-sens une voie en sens unique, frolant au passage une poussette avec son bb (c'est une ralit, pas une information relate).
Ceci non pas par laxisme, mais parce que s'ils interviennent et que ces petits connards se plantent, l'affaire va tre amplifie par les mdias, se retourner contre eux  et entraner des soulvements de cette sympathique population.

*Au mme endroit*, une patronne de restaurant, m'apprend qu'un jeune s'est depuis quelque temps installer  dealer devant son resto.
Elle en a parler  la police qui lui a demand de dposer plainte ou de rgler cela elle-mme.
Si elle porte plainte, les incrimins auront son nom et adresse, par consquent elle subit sans rien pouvoir faire et finira plus tard quitter ce quartier.

On voit donc ici, la consquence d'une *absence de volont politique*, d'une *absence de sanction* sur les petits dlits pour un *simple rappel  la loi*.
Ce qui cure les membres de la police lorsqu'ils croisent l'aprs-midi celui qu'il ont arrt le matin mme. 
Ce n'est pas que la *justice soit trop douce*, ait dcid de protger exagrment les dlinquants mais simplement parce les *prisons sont satures* depuis longtemps.
Que dans ces prisons, les petites frappes pourraient  y croiser des matres de stages de la dlinquance.

La vrit de tout cela n'est pas dans les journaux tlviss ou l'on prfre du sensationnel. 
Il est moins sensationnel de montrer des arrestations. 
On prfre montrer les vhicules brls pour lgitimer des actions de reprsailles face  une opration policire menant perturber le trafic de stupfiant si lucratif.

Quand  l'acharnement sur les GJ, la pour cette fois, la volont politique c'est bien fait remarquer!

----------


## David_g

> Juger l'ensemble de la police sur les exactions de quelques uns c'est un peu dommage.
> 
> Je ne sais pas quel quartier vous *frquentez*.
> *Dans une ville proche de Rouen que je ne citerai pas*, j'ai moi-mme pu constater de visu que la police laissait faire des jeunes en moto sur la roue arrire, sans casque, empruntant en contre-sens une voie en sens unique, frolant au passage une poussette avec son bb (c'est une ralit, pas une information relate).
> Ceci non pas par laxisme, mais parce que s'ils interviennent et que ces petits connards se plantent, l'affaire va tre amplifie par les mdias, se retourner contre eux  et entraner des soulvements de cette sympathique population.
> 
> *Au mme endroit*, une patronne de restaurant, m'apprend qu'un jeune s'est depuis quelque temps installer  dealer devant son resto.
> Elle en a parler  la police qui lui a demand de dposer plainte ou de rgler cela elle-mme.
> Si elle porte plainte, les incrimins auront son nom et adresse, par consquent elle subit sans rien pouvoir faire et finira plus tard quitter ce quartier.
> ...


Il me semble qu'il s'agit l de sujets spars.

1- Les "exactions" policires et leurs consquences: ni par ces syndicats (belle rfrence  Pasqua par ailleurs pour qui a vcu ses annes l). D'ailleurs, l'affaire de Viry avec un innocent qui passe 4 ans en prison sur des mensonges des forces de l'ordre ne fait absolument aucun bruit (symptomatique de la course  l'chalote de la scurit en cette priode lectorale).

2- Les impunits divers et varies (plus ou moins amplifies et avres).

J'ajouterais par ailleurs la dformation gnrale de beaucoup de chose pour servir les intrts des uns et des autres et donc en 

3 - la communication des syndicats et moult politique qui propage ces idioties. 

On voit par exemple beaucoup circuler le "il a agress un membre des forces de l'ordre et il n'a eu qu'un rappel  la loi". Cela n'existe tout simplement pas (ou alors le juge et le procureur tait saoul et tu trouveras un cas particulier sur X centaines de milliers de rappel  la loi).

ou actuellement le syndicat qui se permet d'assurer que leur enqute tait bton et que donc XX aurait du tre condamn (il me semble que ce n'est pas leur rle de juger de la culpabilit), je passe sur la publication d'un extrait de TAJ actuellement qui devrait conduire pour le coup  la condamnation des forces de l'ordre fautive (si un jour le ministre de l'intrieur retrouve son sens rpublicain, dmocrate et au passage ses cojones).

PS : La suppression des rappels est la loi est un bel exemple de madeleine scuritaire, gentiment soutenu par des politiques qui n'en comprennent aucunement les aboutissements et les consquences de cela. Ceci dit, comme cela coutera une somme incroyable, ils pourront  nouveau abimer un peu plus les services publics en creusant le dficit de ces services.


EDIT : 
On peut aussi ajouter en 4 -  le point que tu soulves des mdias et plus gnralement de la diffusion de l'information.

C'est d'ailleurs aussi une diffrence avec d'autres poques (ou la police n'tait pas forcment mieux), c'est que dans les annes 80. La plupart des histoires restaient  une petite chelle locale sauf grand banditisme, mort choquant (RIP Malik Oussekine).

----------


## tanaka59

Bonsoir, 




> 3 - la communication des syndicats et moult politique qui propage ces idioties. 
> 
> On voit par exemple beaucoup circuler le "il a agress un membre des forces de l'ordre et il n'a eu qu'un rappel  la loi". Cela n'existe tout simplement pas (ou alors le juge et le procureur tait saoul et tu trouveras un cas particulier sur X centaines de milliers de rappel  la loi).


D'aprs vos propos , je dois donc en dduire que les victimes de vols ou d'agressions  rptitions (ainsi que la marchausse qui traite les dossiers ) , sont des des idiotes et imbciles ? Je balance un pav dans la marre, car je trouve vos propos particulirement gonfls, mprisant ... Enlevez vos oeillires ma parole .  ::evil::   ::evilred::   ::furieux::   ::furax:: 

Pour donner des exemples parlant , pas plutard que ces 4 dernires semaines, j'ai dans mon entourage 5 personnes qui se sont fait vols leurs voitures dans les environs de Lille (oui c'est norme  :8O: ). 1 voiture vient d'tre retrouve aux Pays Bas , l'un des "suspects" au volant de la voiture vole est ressorti libre du commissariat ... Pourtant dj connu dfavorablement des services de police Nerlandaise (pas assez de preuve il parait) !!! 

Toujours dans les affaires de vols (et cambriolage par la mme occasion). En 2020 des personnes de mon entourages ont t victimes de cambriolage. Les malfrats , la police a mis la main dessus pour en finir . Casier dj bien charg ... Toujours en libert car ce qui a t vol ou vandalis / saccag , n'est pas "suffisant" pour envoyer en prison ... Ils ont de 15  25 infractions dj prsentes sur le casier judiciaire ...

Il y a quelques annes , je suis aussi tomb sur un gros poisson. Un vol de tv et une fentre casse. Les malfrats ont t arrt ... Prs de 100  150 infractions et dlits dj sur le casier judiciaire ... Jamais inquit non plus . 

Bien entendu les victimes de vols et d'agressions subissent les prjudices dont on ne parle jamais ... Renforcement de la scurit (domotique, scurisation des lieux, alarmes, abonnement a de la tlsurveillance, clture, gardiennage , chien de garde, assurance spciale ... ) . Quid du prjudice financier pour renforcer la scurit ? Quid aussi du prjudice financier pour les assurances ? Derrires c'est vos , nos , mes cotisations qui augmentent pour couvrir ce risque ... 

Quid des prjudices indirects (vol de pc , usurpation d'identit ...) . J'ai plusieurs exemples de personnes,  la suite d'un vol de pc = mmoire de fin d'tude non rendu , donc diplme non obtenu ...  C'est bien un prjudice qui n'est pas chiffrable ... 

Aprs une agression quid du manque a gagner pour des commerants qui ne verraient plus des clients venir ? L'image que dgage un lieu est aussi important (attractif ou rpulsif ).

Exemple encore concret avec la rue de la soif  Lille (rue Solfrino). Suite  un nombre grandissant d'agression de moins en moins de monde y mets les pieds (je fais parti de ceux qui ne veulent plus y mettre les pieds). Appliqu  1000 ou 2000 personnes c'est combien d' de CA de perdu pour les cafetiers et barmen ?

----------


## bududo

> Il me semble qu'il s'agit l de sujets spars.
> 
> 2- Les impunits divers et varies (*plus ou moins amplifies et avres*).
> J'ajouterais par ailleurs la dformation gnrale de beaucoup de chose pour servir les intrts des uns et des autres et donc en


A lire ceci, j'en conclue que vous ne ctoyez pas souvent ces quartiers pour avoir conscience de ce qui s'y passe.

Comme la plus part de ces bobos qui parce qu'ils croisent de temps en temps dans leurs beaux quartiers une famille d'immigr bien intgre vantent  les biens-faits du multiculturalisme.
Le problme, c'est qu'ils n'ont jamais mis les pieds dans ces zones de non-droits o le multiculturalisme nexiste pas puisque les habitants ne supportant plus ces situations invivables sont partis vivre ailleurs.

Encore une fois, je vous narre non pas des articles de journaux que j'aurai lu pour conforter une conviction mais bien la ralit de ce que j'ai vcu.

Il est bien dommage de ne pas vouloir regarder la ralit en face aussi mdiocre soit-elle.

----------


## David_g

vous prenez un de mes points pour adresser l'autre (comme pour rpondre  Cincinnatus Voir le message) .

j'ai bien dit de faon spar :

1- les exactions policires.
2- les impunits diverses et varis.

je n'ai en rien trait des victimes d'idiotes ou imbciles.

j'ai en ai juste marre que quand les forces de l'ordre outrepasse leur droite et sont donc des dlinquants (connus des services de polices si on veut faire de l'humour), ils soient rtorqus : oui mais heu les jeunes dans les quartiers.

En quoi les dlits des uns sont censs lgitims les dlits des autres ? 
c'tait bien l mon propos. 

j'ai ensuite spar aussi ces syndicats de police outrancier prompt  vouloir la justice tout en bafouant  peu prs tous les principes, ainsi que le traitement mdiatique de tout cela.

Le constat c'est qu'il faudrait donner des moyens  la police et  la justice au lieu de les opposer (et d'y mettre le feu au passage). Cela permettrait  chacun de s'occuper de ce qu'il est cens faire (fournir des preuves, juger).  

PS : je parle de justice au sens large hein (la majorit de la justice, ce n'est pas le pnal).


@tanaka59 : j'ai pris un traitement mdiatique particulier (le rappel  loi lors de violence sur personne dpositaire de l'autorit publique) et non gnralis  toutes les infractions possibles. Tu m'interpelles sur un truc que je n'ai pas dit et qui n'tait pas mon sujet.

----------


## ABCIWEB

> Juger l'ensemble de la police sur les exactions de quelques uns c'est un peu dommage.


Personne n'accuse rellement l'ensemble des policiers, et bien videmment ce sont ceux qui font correctement leur travail qui sont le plus  plaindre de cette image dplorable d'ultra violence renvoye par certains de leurs collgues dbiles profonds qui faute de neurones en quantit suffisante ne savent que frapper comme des tars pour jouer les bonhommes respectables. Flic ou voyou, le problme est que ces hommes de main sans scrupules sont utiliss et couverts par le gouvernement pour dcourager les manifestations et faire passer ses rformes anti-sociales. 




> La diffrence de gestion des forces de lordre et leurs consquences serait plutt  observer dans laction des prfets de police ainsi que dans leurs nominations ou mutations. En 1968, le prfet de police Maurice Grimaud avait demand aux forces de lordre dviter  tout prix les violences, ce nest pas le cas du prfet Lallement qui semble tre plus autoritaire, observe Jean Garrigues, en rfrence  cette phrase du prfet de police de lpoque qui crit  ses troupes, en pleine insurrection tudiante: Frapper un manifestant tomb  terre, cest se frapper soi-mme.
> 
> Mme observation pour le chercheur au CNRS Christian Mouhanna: Quand on vire un prfet de police qui ne voulait pas des LBD, (les adjoints de Michel Delpuech, limog en mars 2018, NDLR) pour en mettre un qui a utilis la rpression  Bordeaux (Didier Lallement, actuel prfet de police de Paris, NDLR), on est quasiment dans de la violence prmdite.


source




> Selon le Premier ministre douard Philippe, la stratgie du maintien de l'ordre "n'a pas t correctement excute" et des "dysfonctionnements" auraient t relevs lors de cette journe. Edouard Philippe a galement voqu "des consignes inappropries passes pour rduire l'usage" des lanceurs de balle de dfense.
> ...
> En juillet 2018, il s'tait dj retrouv sous les projecteurs, lors de son audition devant la commission denqute de l'Assemble nationale sur l'affaire Benalla. Il avait alors dnonc : "des drives inacceptables sur fond de copinage malsain".


source
C'est donc bien le gouvernement qui est  l'origine de l'image que nous renvoie la police puisqu'elle est la seule en Europe  utiliser des LBD, et de surcroit, quand un prfet de police tente de maintenir l'ordre sans en abuser, il est sanctionn.

Il ne faut pas s'tonner ensuite que les policiers extrmistes veulent redfinir des lois puisqu'ils ont dj tout pouvoir de violence illgitime. Et quand on a un chef, ministre de l'intrieur, accus de viol et d'abus de bien sociaux, on est dcomplex et dculpabilis de n'avoir aucune notion morale.  

On se sert ensuite d'un fait divers comme celui d'Avignon pour accuser l'institution judiciaire de faire preuve de laxisme, alors que tout comme pour les hpitaux, cela fait des annes et des annes qu'ils disent manquer de moyens, de mme que les policiers pour exercer correctement leur travail. Mais peu importe les problmes rels, il faut faire du buzz avec l'inscurit et la placer au centre du dbat politique, pour viter de parler du bilan cologique, du bilan social, de la casse des services publics, etc... mme si statistiquement le nombre de policiers morts en service ou en mission est stable, de mme que les chiffres de la dlinquance.

Le sentiment d'inscurit largement rpandu dans les mdias pour nous prparer un second tour Macron/Le Pen est mis au centre du dbat,  l'exclusion de tout le reste, et c'est d'ailleurs ce que fait Darmanin qui dit prfrer le bon sens du boucher-charcutier de Tourcoing aux tudes de lInstitut national de la statistique et des tudes conomiques. C'est ainsi qu'il assume indirectement faire parti d'un parti extrmiste puisqu'il est d'usage de qualifier d'extrmiste ceux qui font usage de populisme.

A propos d'extrmistes, ou plutt de ceux qui sont qualifis comme tels par les mdias, j'ai trouv cet entretien d'Alexis Corbire qui expliquait la non participation de LFI  la manifestation des policiers devant l'assemble nationale:


Si certains veulent bien m'expliquer en quoi il tient des propos extrmistes, a m'aiderait beaucoup  comprendre le monde actuel. De mon ct j'ai l'impression d'entendre un discours cohrent, argument et quilibr, c'est grave docteur ? 

En quoi est-il extrmiste en comparaison du populisme de Darmanin qui fait l'apologie du sentiment d'inscurit, ou d'un Olivier Faure qui pour tre dans le coup a propos que les policiers aient un "droit de regard" sur les dcisions de justice, "jusqu'aux amnagements de peines". Ce dernier s'est ensuite excus, mais cela montre son manque de lucidit et sa propension  hurler avec les loups pour des vises lectorales. 

Cependant la palme du cynisme revient  Macron qui organise des violences policires en imposant l'usage intensif de LBD, et envoie ensuite Darmanin pour accuser la justice du manque de respect que les policiers inspirent. Voil o nous en sommes, et avec l'interdiction de filmer la police cela ne risque pas de s'arranger. 

Mais bon demain vous aurez oubli tout a, vous aurez oubli parce que des gentils media bien duqus repasseront leur trente tonnes de cirage quotidien sur les pompes de sa majest Macron pour dire qu'il est un gentil centriste bien comme il faut, et seul capable de lutter contre l'obscurantisme dans lequel pourtant il nous enfonce indniablement jour aprs jour si l'on regarde les faits plutt que de boire leurs discours.

----------


## bududo

A propos de Corbire et de sa compagne au passage, ils servent de mon point de vue un discours simpliste, dmagogique de pure opposition. Je doute mme qu'ils soient convaincus de ce qu'ils diffusent : je leur prfre de loin Ruffin.
Mes ides sont bien loin de ce parti, cela n'empche pas pour autant de reconnatre certaines qualits de personnes notamment une certaine sincrit.

Concernant les donnes INSEE, on constate que les actes (pas le sentiment) de violence hors mnage ont continus de progresser (sans pour autant s'enflammer).

Il est vrai que la *priode lectorale* n'arrange rien avec la diffusion en masse d'images de violence urbaine : les statistiques de *sentiment d'inscurit 2021* vont tre impactes!

Comme dit, la police dans sa globalit est juge sur le comportement d'une part les CRS dans les manifestations (sur ordre de leur hirarchie), d'autre part quelques crtins, racistes, minoritaires, dans des interventions qui ternissent l'image.
J'ai pu discut avec policier de groupe d'invention charg d'arrter des terroristes islamistes notamment quand on entend ce  quoi il sont confront, on raisonne un peu moins avec la fleur au bout du fusil.

*Je serai assez d'accord globalement. L'analyse est assez fine.*

----------


## tanaka59

Bonjour, 




> j'ai en ai juste marre que quand les forces de l'ordre outrepasse leur droite et sont donc des dlinquants (connus des services de polices si on veut faire de l'humour), ils soient rtorqus : oui mais heu les jeunes dans les quartiers.
> 
> En quoi les dlits des uns sont censs lgitims les dlits des autres ?


Comme partout vous avez des ripoux (mme dans la boite ou vous bossez ou l'asso dans la quelle vous allez )... Histoire de faire "le buzz", avec le type propos que vous avancez , on en vient  faire passer la police/gendarmerie pour raciste, violente ... Rsultat face  des comportements de provocations elle a de plus en de mal  agir . 

Si elle intervient c'est le mal absolu et elle est la pire des institutions ... Pendant ce temps, histoire de rattraper le " coup " , faute de pouvoir courir  aprs les vrais dlinquants , les pkins moyens doit "subir" une forme de politique du chiffre et doit en payer les consquences>  vol et cambriolage  rptition, violence gratuite, vandalisme, usurpation d'identit, victime de fraude, squatte ...

Et quand , une personne exaspre par ce type de situation, en vient  se dfendre elle mme ou essaye d'agir pour "stopper un comportement nuisible", la justice lui tombe et la fait passer pour la pire des criminels ...




> On se sert ensuite d'un fait divers comme celui d'Avignon pour accuser l'institution judiciaire de faire preuve de laxisme,


Oui est en quoi est ce un mensonge ? Comment expliques tu que des milliers de franais qui se font agresser / voler / frauder aient affaire  des multircidivistes ? Des casiers long comme le bras ? Les victimes de ces malfrats sont donc des menteuses, des affabulateurs , des mythomanes ? 

Ceux qui font qui le con et se font chopper ... bah bien fait pour eux. N'avaient qu'a rester dans le droit chemin ...

----------


## Cincinnatus

> Juger l'ensemble de la police sur les exactions de quelques uns c'est un peu dommage.


Justement, j'ai fait la distinction entre les policiers et les flics. Ceux qui font leur boulot correctement (ou qui essayent) d'une part, les cow-boys qui agressent des gens de prfrence dsarms de l'autre.
D'aprs Macron il ne faut pas parler de violences policires. Pourtant porter un uniforme et tre arm donne des droits mais aussi des devoirs. Et il vaudrait mieux reconnatre et sanctionner les drives et donner confiance aux citoyens que cautionner les bavures. Sinon a donne l'affaire Benalla, qui, lui, s'est pris pour un cad avec l'aval de l'Elyse. Et l, c'est l'Elyse qui passe pour un repaire de truands. Pas terrible comme image.
Et ceci ne ddouanne aucunement les petits cons  moto ou autres truands des villes ou des champs. Simplement, si on fait respecter la loi, il faut commencer par la respecter soi-mme.

----------


## ABCIWEB

> A propos de Corbire et de sa compagne au passage, ils servent de mon point de vue un discours simpliste, dmagogique de pure opposition. Je doute mme qu'ils soient convaincus de ce qu'ils diffusent : je leur prfre de loin Ruffin.
> Mes ides sont bien loin de ce parti, cela n'empche pas pour autant de reconnatre certaines qualits de personnes notamment une certaine sincrit.
> 
> Concernant les donnes INSEE, on constate que les actes (pas le sentiment) de violence hors mnage ont continus de progresser (sans pour autant s'enflammer).


Moi aussi je prfre Ruffin (mme s'il n'est pas encore trs bon orateur, peut-tre un peu trop motif ou indign ou impliqu...), mais je ne trouve rien  redire sur la vido de Corbire en lien dans mon prcdent message. Quand on juge des ides il faut s'en tenir aux faits,  ce qui est nonc, point barre. On se fout des "qualits de personnes" et de leur "sincrit". La sincrit tu n'en sauras jamais rien, ou tu risques de te tromper (comme ceux par exemple qui ont cru que Macron tait un centriste en mme temps social et libral), quant  la qualit c'est trs subjectif et comme pour le reste fauss par les media qui formatent l'opinion  l'unisson. 

Ta rponse ne veut rien dire, c'est de la langue de bois, tu dnigres quelqu'un "sur le principe" sans rpondre  ma question qui tait : "j'aimerai bien qu'on m'explique en quoi ses propos sont extrmistes". Que tu les trouve simplistes, dmagogiques et de pure opposition, peut-tre, mais en quoi ? Et surtout en quoi sont-ils extrmistes? Car c'est bien de cela qu'il s'agit en fait, faire passer un discours sens, intelligible et plutt conforme  ce que l'on observe, comme une ide extrmiste. La normalit  atteindre pour faire partie des gentils centristes civiliss  est donc de rester con sans se poser de question. Tout critique n'est que pure conspiration issue d'un esprit drang. Bah oui bien sr, c'tait juste un hommage, y'avait pas un tout petit peu de manipulation politique en allant manifester contre des juges et en renforant le dada du gouvernement sur la rpression tout azimuts qui doit  toujours tre de plus en plus froce. Nan, juste  peine en toile de fond... et puis surfer sur l'inscurit ce n'est pas non plus renforcer les probabilits d'avoir Le Pen au second tour...

Concernant les actes de violence et le sentiment d'inscurit, si tu parlais du tableau de l'insee que j'ai mis en lien, je lis 812000 en 2018 contre 822000 en 2017 pour les actes de violence, c'est cela que tu considres comme une progression ? Enfin peu importe, toujours est-il que mettre l'inscurit au centre du dbat est une manoeuvre politique et non une ncessit qui s'impose comme une vidence par des chiffres alarmants. Si c'tait vraiment le cas, le sinistre Darmanin n'aurait pas besoin de dire qu'il prfre croire le sentiment de son charcutier/boucher de Tourcoin plutt que les chiffres de l'insee  ::):  

Franchement, a ne fait quand mme qu' moiti rire, vous vous rendez compte  quel point on en est arriv ? Vous trouvez a normal dans la bouche d'un gentil ministre centriste de l'intrieur ? C'est ni de droite ni de gauche, c'est compltement con et indigne d'un ministre. Mais voil, maintenant on tolre ces mots comme tant normaux car ils ont devenus courants... La politique n'est plus ce qu'elle tait, et la normalit non plus. Je ne pense pas que beaucoup se rendent compte  quel niveau nous en sommes arrivs, c'est rellement "gloire aux cons" ou plutt "gloire aux arguments  la con" (je ne vise pas les boucher/charcutiers).

Enfin concernant mortalit des policiers en service, parmi les quatre policiers tus en service en 2020, trois d'entre eux ne l'ont pas t par des dlinquants mais lors d'accidents de la route tout  fait banals dont un par une voiture de la BAC. 

Mais je ne peux pas dire que le gouvernement fait des manoeuvres et de la rcupration politique en allant manifester devant l'assemble nationale et en clamant sur toutes les ondes que la scurit des policiers est remise en cause par le laxisme de la justice, sinon je serai un vilain extrmiste conspirationniste, tout comme Corbire qui disait la mme chose. Pour tre dans la moyenne centriste on se doit d'tre con ou de fermer sa gueule et finalement c'est l'auto censure pour viter de faire des vagues... et de se prendre un tir de LBD. Je sais pas vous mais je sens comme de l'oppression, il y a beaucoup de tension, ce n'est pas un tat normal de la dmocratie, et l on en est plus au niveau des signaux faibles, on est dans la gueule du loup.




> Comme dit, la police dans sa globalit est juge sur le comportement d'une part les CRS dans les manifestations (sur ordre de leur hirarchie), d'autre part quelques crtins, racistes, minoritaires, dans des interventions qui ternissent l'image.
> J'ai pu discut avec policier de groupe d'invention charg d'arrter des terroristes islamistes notamment quand on entend ce  quoi il sont confront, on raisonne un peu moins avec la fleur au bout du fusil.


Faut pas tout mlanger. D'une part ce ne sont pas forcment les CRS qui sont le plus  critiquer, enfin passons, mais surtout je ne vois pas pourquoi tu mlanges deux sujets compltement diffrents. En quoi peux-tu comparer le maintien de l'ordre dans une manifestation et la lutte anti terroriste ? Histoire d'assimiler manifestants et terroristes ? Encore une association d'ide prformate qui vient "naturellement" pas par hasard...

On ne trouverait rien  redire si un black blok entrain de frapper un policier  coups de barre  mine se prenait un tir de LBD, la rponse tant proportionnelle  l'agression. Mais il se trouve, comme par hasard, qu'on a jamais vu de black block victime d'un tir de LBD,  mais uniquement des manifestants dont certains de dos et sans qu'aucun d'entre eux ne reprsentent une menace relle. Et d'un autre ct les mdias focalisent sur les black block en ignorant compltement les dizaines de milliers de manifestants pacifiques, de sorte que les tlspectateurs assimilent les manifestants  une horde de casseurs. Mais ces black block en question on leur fout la paix, ce ne sont pas eux qui se font arrter. Que fait le prfet de police, du maintien de l'ordre ou de la mise en scne pour des vidos de propagande ?

Que le mtier d'un policier anti terroriste ne soit pas une partie de plaisir n'excuse en rien le gouvernement de tout faire pour saboter les manifestations et le droit de manifester. Au passage, il y avait hier encore des manifestations contre la rforme de l'assurance chmage. As-tu entendu pralablement une annonce de ces manifestations ? Moi pas et pourtant j'coute France Inter toute la journe. Facile de dire ensuite qu'il n'y avait pas beaucoup de monde. On entend plus du tout d'annonces des futures manifestations, tout est sous contrle, c'est la dmocratie selon Macron. Et non ce n'est pas normal, et non ce n'est pas un centriste, ce n'est pas grand mre, c'est le loup.

----------


## bududo

> Ta rponse ne veut rien dire, c'est de la langue de bois, tu dnigres quelqu'un "sur le principe" sans rpondre  ma question qui tait : "j'aimerai bien qu'on m'explique en quoi ses propos sont *extrmistes*". Que tu les trouve simplistes, dmagogiques et de pure opposition, peut-tre, mais en quoi ? Et surtout en quoi sont-ils *extrmistes*?


Je ne les ai pas jug Extrmistes : tu peux me relire.
De la *dmagogie* :
Dans la vido, il parle  un moment donn, il parle de personnages politiques qui auraient prtendu que la justice seraient composs fainants (ou autre chose de ce genre) : moi je n'ai pas souvenir de cela. J'ai entendu des plaintes de lenteur de la justice, oui, c'est la lourdeur de la procdure, la charge de la justice qui tait vise.
Il associe le *lieu* (assemble nationale)  la *justice*. Non, lassemble nationale est le lieu ou l'on lgifre et qui symboliquement reprsente l'exercice du pouvoir (pas seulement le pouvoir en place par ailleurs). D'o le comique de la situation lorsque Darmanin assiste  cette manif!
Si la manifestation avait du viser la *justice*, elle serait partie du *ministre de la justice Place Vendome*. 
Pour les propos de Faure: oui, cela relve de la connerie. 




> Concernant les actes de violence et le sentiment d'inscurit, si tu parlais du tableau de l'insee que j'ai mis en lien, je lis 812000 en 2018 contre 822000 en 2017 pour les actes de violence, c'est cela que tu considres comme une progression ?


Je faisais rfrence au tableau "Figure 1  Personnes victimes d'un acte de violence" notamment les chiffres 764	735	822	812 : je constate que les chiffres restent plus levs qu'avant 2016 malgr une lgre diminution par rapport  2018.
Le sentiment d'inscurit n'a aucun sens ni d'intrt puisqu'il s'agit d'un ressenti influenc par le matraquage mdiatique.




> Faut pas tout mlanger. D'une part ce ne sont pas forcment les CRS qui sont le plus  critiquer, enfin passons, mais surtout je ne vois pas pourquoi tu mlanges deux sujets compltement diffrents. En quoi peux-tu comparer le maintien de l'ordre dans une manifestation et la lutte anti terroriste ? Histoire d'assimiler manifestants et terroristes ? Encore une *association d'ide prformate* qui vient "naturellement" pas par hasard...


Non, j'analysais ce sentiment que la police pouvait tre ressentie comme violente en mettant en vidence les relles violence des CSR sur ordre pour expliquer cela.



> Histoire *d'assimiler manifestants et terroristes* ?


La c'est vraiment du grand n'importe quoi!
Mes propos et rfrence  la lutte anti-terroriste visaient  mettre en vidence une exaspration de certain policier qui confronts  *une ralit de terrain*, n'en peuvent plus de voir ce pays  la drive. On est pass du *caillassage de pompiers (non-arms) au du tir  balle relle sur des policiers arms eux* : cela demande  rflchir. En repensant  cela, on peut peut-tre comprendre, pourquoi la *tribune des gnraux, des militaires actifs, la manifestation de la police*,  juger sur le fond, sans pour autant dtourner l'attention en associant cela  M.Le Pen.




> On ne trouverait rien  redire si un black blok entrain de frapper un policier  coups de barre  mine se prenait un tir de LBD, la rponse tant proportionnelle  l'agression. Mais il se trouve, comme par hasard, qu'on a jamais vu de black block victime d'un tir de LBD,  mais uniquement des manifestants dont certains de dos et sans qu'aucun d'entre eux ne reprsentent une menace relle. Et d'un autre ct les mdias focalisent sur les black block en ignorant compltement les dizaines de milliers de manifestants pacifiques, de sorte que les tlspectateurs assimilent les manifestants  une horde de casseurs. Mais ces black block en question on leur fout la paix, ce ne sont pas eux qui se font arrter. Que fait le prfet de police, du maintien de l'ordre ou de la mise en scne pour des vidos de propagande ?


Je suis bien d'accord la dessus.




> *Que le mtier d'un policier anti terroriste ne soit pas une partie de plaisir n'excuse en rien le gouvernement de tout faire pour saboter les manifestations et le droit de manifester.*


Cette association n'a aucun sens. 



> Au passage, il y avait hier encore des manifestations contre la rforme de l'assurance chmage. As-tu entendu pralablement une annonce de ces manifestations ? Moi pas et pourtant j'coute France Inter toute la journe. Facile de dire ensuite qu'il n'y avait pas beaucoup de monde. On entend plus du tout d'annonces des futures manifestations, tout est sous contrle, c'est la dmocratie selon Macron. Et non ce n'est pas normal, et non ce n'est pas un centriste, ce n'est pas grand mre, c'est le loup.


Difficile pour les mdias de faire l'impasse sur une manifestation de la police!
Pour le reste, il n'y a pas que les manifestations que tu as cit qui nous sont cachs : mais l, je sentirai du sujet.

----------


## tanaka59

Bonjour, 




> Concernant les actes de violence et le sentiment d'inscurit, si tu parlais du tableau de l'insee que j'ai mis en lien, je lis 812000 en 2018 contre 822000 en 2017 pour les actes de violence, c'est cela que tu considres comme une progression ? Enfin peu importe, toujours est-il que mettre l'inscurit au centre du dbat est une manoeuvre politique et non une ncessit qui s'impose comme une vidence par des chiffres alarmants. Si c'tait vraiment le cas, le sinistre Darmanin n'aurait pas besoin de dire qu'il prfre croire le sentiment de son charcutier/boucher de Tourcoin plutt que les chiffres de l'insee


C'est bizarre , car le nombre de "plainte" classes sans suite ainsi que le nombre de "renoncement" explose ... J'avais vu des chiffres fin 2020 (faut que je les retrouve) . Le nombre de larcins, de vandalismes, la violence gratuite, les saccages , les sabotages de "faibles valeur assurantielles" , n'ont jamais t aussi nombreux ... 

Pour une simple tentative de cambriolage , qui occasionne tout de mme des frais pour les victimes ... Vu la complexit des dmarches et le temps perdues, nombreuses sont celles qui renoncent  faire les dmarches .

Au passage Tourcoing prend un "g"  la fin ...




> On ne trouverait rien  redire si un black blok entrain de frapper un policier  coups de barre  mine se prenait un tir de LBD, la rponse tant proportionnelle  l'agression. Mais il se trouve, comme par hasard, qu'on a jamais vu de black block victime d'un tir de LBD,  mais uniquement des manifestants dont certains de dos et sans qu'aucun d'entre eux ne reprsentent une menace relle. Et d'un autre ct les mdias focalisent sur les black block en ignorant compltement les dizaines de milliers de manifestants pacifiques, de sorte que les tlspectateurs assimilent les manifestants  une horde de casseurs. Mais ces black block en question on leur fout la paix, ce ne sont pas eux qui se font arrter. Que fait le prfet de police, du maintien de l'ordre ou de la mise en scne pour des vidos de propagande ?


Que de mauvaises foi ... Les blacks blocks se servent des manifestants comme bouclier humains ... Do les difficults pour les CRS et les mobiles (gendarmerie)  intervenir . Forcement dans de telles conditions , qui plus est dans un contexte "dynamique" et "mobile" , les cibles bougent tout le temps. Statistiquement le risque de dommage collatrale est plus lev sur un manifestant.

C'est exactement ce qui se passe entre israliens et les palestiniens / libanais. Les partis politiques ct libanais/cijordaniens/gazaouis qui sont anti israliens , balancent des roquettes depuis des zones habites. La population sert de bouclier humain ... il est ainsi plus facile d'accuser l'adversaire d'tre un "terroriste" . 

Moral de l'histoire les plus  blms sont bien les blacks blocks ... pousser  la faute ou  l'erreur (la provocation en somme), est une tactique d'attaque pour dcrdibiliser l'adversaire (et lui nuire). 




> Je faisais rfrence au tableau "Figure 1  Personnes victimes d'un acte de violence" notamment les chiffres 764	735	822	812 : je constate que les chiffres restent plus levs qu'avant 2016 malgr une lgre diminution par rapport  2018.
> Le sentiment d'inscurit n'a aucun sens ni d'intrt puisqu'il s'agit d'un ressenti influenc par le matraquage mdiatique.


Vos chiffres ne comptabilisent pas le nombre de plaintes (non instruites) et le renoncement  porter plainte ... Combien de fois on entend des policiers / assureurs dire : " On ne traitera pas la plainte , ou cela n'en vaut pas la peine car vous n'aurez rien en remboursement ou l'enqute ne pourra jamais aboutir ".




> Non, j'analysais ce sentiment que la police pouvait tre ressentie comme violente en mettant en vidence les relles violence des CSR sur ordre pour expliquer cela.


Comme expliqu plus haut, se servir des manifestants comme boucliers humains est trs facile pour les blacks blocks ... Ainsi il est trs facile de faire passer la police pour violente.

----------


## bududo

bonjour,



> Comme expliqu plus haut, se servir des manifestants comme boucliers humains est trs facile pour les blacks blocks ... Ainsi il est trs facile de faire passer la police pour violente.


Tu ne peux quand pas occulter les cas de tirs  bout portant,  la hauteur du visage de flash-ball alors que prescrit  la hauteur des jambes.
Tu ne peux pas nier la violence sur ordre des CRS, les blacks blocks n'ont rien  voir la dedans. 
Ils ont juste servis  dcrdibiliser le mouvement des JG (autres mouvement galement)
J'ai pu voir en live sur BFM des branleurs de blacks blocks retourner un vhicule, faire sauter le bouchon de rservoir au pied de biche (qui avait du passer au travers du filtrage) et tranquillement y mettre le feu.
Tout cela film par les mdias, galement des guignols qui vont poster sur les rseaux sociaux durant  10  15 mn sans aucune intervention des forces de l'ordre et pour cause...

Je te laisse rflchir sur le lien entre perturbateur de manifestation, force de l'ordre, ministre de l'intrieur, llyse...

----------


## tanaka59

Bonjour, 




> Tu ne peux quand pas occulter les cas de tirs  bout portant,  la hauteur du visage de flash-ball alors que prescrit  la hauteur des jambes.


Comme dj expliqu plus haut :

> blacks blocks se servant des manifestants comme boucliers humains
> travail de dispersion et neutralisation plus difficile  faire pour les fdo
> risque de bavure statistiquement accru (blessure, mutilation par exemple ... )

Arrtes de penser que la moindre bavure est "volontaire" , en somme serait gale  un violence policire ...

2 conseils

> charge aux manifestants de bouger leur popotins pour ne rester planter dans un situation tendu
> aller manifester ailleurs 




> Tu ne peux pas nier la violence sur ordre des CRS, les blacks blocks n'ont rien  voir la dedans.


Je m'trangle  lire un tel propos ... Ineptie , hrsie  :8O:  . Je m'trangle quand jentends des personnes parler de "violence policire institutionnalis" ... C'est limite si on entend pas que tous les policiers sont des "skinhead , fascho, nazi, gestapo" . Que de btises qu'il ne faut pas entendre  ::?:  




> Ils ont juste servis  dcrdibiliser le mouvement des JG (autres mouvement galement)


Pas du tout. Le dcrdibilisation, c'est fait au plan politique. Dans les gilets jaunes tu as des gens plutt  gauche, d'autre  droite ... Il est plus facile de diviser ces clivages. Diviser pour mieux rgner. 




> J'ai pu voir en live sur BFM des branleurs de blacks blocks retourner un vhicule, faire sauter le bouchon de rservoir au pied de biche (qui avait du passer au travers du filtrage) et tranquillement y mettre le feu.
> Tout cela film par les mdias, galement des guignols qui vont poster sur les rseaux sociaux durant  10  15 mn sans aucune intervention des forces de l'ordre et pour cause...


Comme dj dit plus haut (je me rpte pour la 3me fois). Tu as potentiellement des manifestants dans le lot . Il n'est pas inscrit sur le front qu'ils sont manifestants ou blacks blocks . Au moment ou les fdo mettent la mains dessus , c'est trs facile d'accuser vu qu'il n'y a pas de contexte derrire ... 

Prend l'exemple d'une personne qui en tient une autre en joue . 

Cas 1) le truand tient en joue sa victime

Cas 2) la victime tient en joue son agresseur aprs dsarmement 

Sans contexte il n'est pas possible d'affirmer le cas 1 ou 2 . 




> Je te laisse rflchir sur le lien entre perturbateur de manifestation, force de l'ordre, ministre de l'intrieur, llyse...


Le lien est assez simple .

Les fdo n'ont plus le "droit moral" d'intervenir. En moindre drapage, la police est violente , raciste , elle terrorise ... 

Pour continuer, histoire denfoncer le clou. Vous comptez ouvrir les repres de truands , trafiquants et autres racailles ? Vu que vous leur donner du crdit , c'est  eux de prendre le pouvoir ? Dans ce cas de figure, c'est plus un pays , c'est une anarchie aux mains de milices que sont les truands , trafiquants et autres racailles ...

----------


## bududo

Bonjour,




> Arrtes de penser que la moindre bavure est "volontaire" , en somme serait gale  un violence policire ...


Dans ce que j'ai cit, les images sont l pour le constater, ce n'est pas sorti de mon imagination. 




> Pas du tout. Le dcrdibilisation, c'est fait au plan politique. Dans les gilets jaunes tu as des gens plutt  gauche, d'autre  droite ... Il est plus facile de diviser ces clivages. Diviser pour mieux rgner.


La dcrdibilisation s'est faite par le laisser casser des black blocs et autre casseurs, pour ensuite, opposer les GJ au petits commerces de centre ville et cela c'est bien une volont politique, des ordres ont t donns aux CRS dans ce sens.
Mais comme ce n'tait pas suffisant, on y a ajout du cassage de gueule  coup de flash ball en visant les leaders du mouvement : le hasard de la malchance peut-tre!.
Ensuite, effectivement les GJ ont t infiltrs,puis diviss, au passage, on a cre des missions de dbat en prenant soin d'inviter les moins crdibles (peu de finesse d'esprit, talent d'orateur).
*On les a habillement fait passer pour des crtins, bien plus facile que d'accepter une entrevue filme pour discuter de revendications*. 
Pas si cons que cela les GJ, puisqu'ils avaient compris l'instrumentalisation par les mdias : c'est bien pour cela qu'ils souhaitaient filmer. 




> Comme dj dit plus haut (je me rpte pour la 3me fois). Tu as potentiellement des manifestants dans le lot . Il n'est pas inscrit sur le front qu'ils sont manifestants ou blacks blocks . Au moment ou les fdo mettent la mains dessus , c'est trs facile d'accuser vu qu'il n'y a pas de contexte derrire ... 
> 
> Prend l'exemple d'une personne qui en tient une autre en joue . 
> 
> Cas 1) le truand tient en joue sa victime
> 
> Cas 2) la victime tient en joue son agresseur aprs dsarmement 
> 
> Sans contexte il n'est pas possible d'affirmer le cas 1 ou 2 . 
> ...


Je n'ai pas dit que la police globalement tait violente bien au contraire, je ne vais pas me rpter  nouveau cela devient fatiguant.

*J'ai l'impression que tu ragis  la lecture de mes propos sans faire l'effort de les comprendre ou peut-tre avec un pr-jugement qui t'empche dans voir le sens.*
Ces changes deviennent par consquent inintressants.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Tu ne peux quand pas occulter les cas de tirs  bout portant,  la hauteur du visage de flash-ball alors que prescrit  la hauteur des jambes.


Il y a des choses qui peuvent expliquer a :
- l'arme est peu prcise (mme  l'entrainement, au calme, avec une cible fixe assez proche, il arrive que des balles ne touchent pas la cible)
- l'arme est mal calibr 
- le policier est mal form (les sances de formation sont rares)
- les conditions ne sont pas les mmes qu'au stand de tir (il y a beaucoup d'agitations lors des grosses manifestations)
Les 4 problmes ont lieu en parallle, donc thoriquement, si un CRS vise les jambes d'une personne qui se situe loin, la balle peut toucher un il. (il y a du bruit, de la fume, les gens courent dans tous les sens, etc)




> Tu ne peux pas nier la violence sur ordre des CRS, les blacks blocks n'ont rien  voir la dedans.


Les black blocs sont les idiots utiles du systmes (par exemple ils sont venu dans les manifestations des gilets jaunes pour casser des vitrines, piller et mettre le feu, ce qui a permis aux mdias de faire un amalgame entre manifestant gilet jaune et casseur black bloc).
En principe le gouvernement devrait donner l'ordre au force de l'ordre d'empcher les blacks blocs de se rendre  la manifestation. Mais en pratique il est clair que les forces de l'ordre ne reoivent jamais l'ordre d'empcher un black bloc de rentrer dans la manifestation. Les blacks blocs ne sont pas fouill, de cette manire ils peuvent entrer avec des armes (batte de baseball, etc).

Il faut bien diffrencier 2 choses :
- les ordres que reoivent les policiers
- les bavures

Si le haut de la hirarchie de la police ordonne aux policiers d'tre violent, ils doivent tre violent, si ils suivent correctement les ordres, ils peuvent mme tre rcompenss :
Gilets Jaunes: Christophe Castaner a dcor des policiers souponns de faits de violences

L'autre truc c'est les policiers qui ont,  un moment donn de leur carrire, abus de violence, l des sanctions lourdes devraient tomber, mais il y a tellement peu de candidats au poste de policier que c'est difficile de les virer. Quand on voit les ordres que doivent suivre les policiers ont comprend que personne n'a envie d'y aller.
La police  une mauvaise image principalement  cause de ceux au sommet de la hirarchie. Si il y a une personne corrompu en haut, toute l'entit est pourrie.

----------


## fredoche

> Les fdo n'ont plus le "droit moral" d'intervenir. En moindre drapage, la police est violente , raciste , elle terrorise ... 
> 
> Pour continuer, histoire denfoncer le clou. Vous comptez ouvrir les repres de truands , trafiquants et autres racailles ? Vu que vous leur donner du crdit , c'est  eux de prendre le pouvoir ? Dans ce cas de figure, c'est plus un pays , c'est une anarchie aux mains de milices que sont les truands , trafiquants et autres racailles ...


Bien sur oui...
Ils n'ont d'ailleurs tellement plus le droit moral qu'ils s'en privent  chaque manif

S'ils s'occupaient des truands comme c'est encore leur mission, en respectant les citoyens et leur droit de manifester, tu ne serais peut-tre pas l  crire autant de conneries




> Il y a des choses qui peuvent expliquer a :
> - l'arme est peu prcise (mme  l'entrainement, au calme, avec une cible fixe assez proche, il arrive que des balles ne touchent pas la cible)
> - l'arme est mal calibr 
> - le policier est mal form (les sances de formation sont rares)
> - les conditions ne sont pas les mmes qu'au stand de tir (il y a beaucoup d'agitations lors des grosses manifestations)
> Les 4 problmes ont lieu en parallle, donc thoriquement, si un CRS vise les jambes d'une personne qui se situe loin, la balle peut toucher un il. (il y a du bruit, de la fume, les gens courent dans tous les sens, etc)


Rien de tout cela n'est une explication valable ou recevable. Depuis quand on file des armes  des branquignoles, comment on peut accepter de tels dfauts de mire pour des armes de police ( donc agents de l'tat) en usage contre des manifestants, depuis quand les balles de LBD dfient l'apesanteur et s'lvent vers le haut alors qu'elles devraient tre tires vers le bas ?

Que des thories de merde pour justifier tout ce qui va  l'encontre de l'exemplarit, vous tes pathtiques, dignes des bons vieux racs des annes 80. 

Tu sais quand on voit en grand cran sur des tas de vidos des flics pointer leur LBD droit devant eux directement dans la face d'un journaliste ou d'un manifestant qui n'est pas  plus de 2m, il n'y a aucun doute sur l'intention dlibre de mettre en joue et d'exploser la tte du mec. Ce n'est pas de la thorie mais la ralit.

Le problme avec cette France, la mienne, la votre c'est qu'elle est encore gangrene jusqu' l'os de gens pour qui le droit, c'est la loi du plus fort, du plus vereux, du plus pourri. 
C'est ce qui fait crever ce pays, vos racailles elles sont partout, du plus bas jusqu'au plus haut sommet de l'tat. Tant que vous tolrerez a, tant que vous excuserez avec des arguments aussi bidons  ces agissements tous rprhensibles, la situation ne fera qu'empirer.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Rien de tout cela n'est une explication valable ou recevable.


Moi j'y crois parce que j'ai entendu des tmoignages de policiers qui allaient dans ce sens. Et mme Alexandre Langlois, qui tait le secrtaire gnral du syndicat Vigi en parlait.
Ces armes ne permettent pas de faire des tirs trs prcis, surtout si la cible est  30 m. De toute faon elles sont mal calibres et les policiers manquent d'entrainement.




> Depuis quand on file des armes  des branquignoles, comment on peut accepter de tels dfauts de mire pour des armes de police


Il s'agit de lanceur de balle en caoutchouc donc on ne peut pas faire de miracle non plus.




> Tu sais quand on voit en grand cran sur des tas de vidos des flics pointer leur LBD droit devant eux directement dans la face d'un journaliste ou d'un manifestant qui n'est pas  plus de 2m, il n'y a aucun doute sur l'intention dlibre de mettre en joue et d'exploser la tte du mec.


Ce n'est pas reprsentatif de l'ensemble. Et gnralement c'est plus  prendre comme un avertissement, parce qu'ils ne tirent pas. Il y a une diffrence entre pointer une arme dans une direction et vraiment faire exprs de tirer dans une tte.




> C'est ce qui fait crever ce pays, vos racailles elles sont partout, du plus bas jusqu'au plus haut sommet de l'tat.


L en l'occurrence le problme est surtout en haut de la hirarchie, ceux qui donnent les ordres sont pourris. (si les gens arrtaient de voter pour des partis nocifs comme l'UMP, le PS, LREM, les choses changeraient peut-tre)
Les policiers ne font que suivre les ordres. (en dehors de a il y a quelque bavures mais c'est presque ngligeable)

====
Je ne comprend pas pourquoi vous parlez de violence policire, alors qu'il y a un sujet infiniment plus grave aujourd'hui : la crise conomique. a touche le monde entier, a finira par avoir des consquences cataclysmique.
Est-ce qu'il y a des histoires de violences policires rcemment ?
Il y a longtemps que je n'ai pas vu de tir de LBD et des manifestations gilets jaunes.

Perso je n'ai vu passer que a :
Gironde : un garon de 8 ans victime d'un tir de LBD, considr comme justifi

----------


## bududo

> depuis quand les balles de LBD dfient l'apesanteur et s'lvent vers le haut alors qu'elles devraient tre tires vers le bas[/B] ?


Enfin un peu de bon sens.




> Que des thories de merde pour justifier tout ce qui va  l'encontre de l'exemplarit, vous tes pathtiques, dignes des bons vieux racs des annes 80.


On ne juge pas de la mme faon que l'on soit :
 - Le cul assis dans le fond de ton canap  regarder des vidos sur internet
 - ou que l'on soit en premire ligne, qu'on retrouve sa voiture crame, les gosses qui font leur trafique dans la cage d'escalier, on qu'on retrouve son voisin dcd mis  mort  grand coup de batte de base ball.




> Le problme avec cette France, la mienne, la votre c'est qu'elle est encore gangrene jusqu' l'os de gens pour qui le droit, c'est la loi du plus fort, du plus vereux, du plus pourri. 
> C'est ce qui fait crever ce pays, vos racailles elles sont partout, du plus bas jusqu'au plus haut sommet de l'tat. Tant que vous tolrerez a, tant que *vous excuserez avec des arguments aussi bidons*  ces agissements tous rprhensibles, la *situation ne fera qu'empirer*.


Eh oui, puisqu'on continu d'accepter ces reportages  la con ou l'on justifient les actes de reprsailles (voitures brles) de la part de racailles. Cela ne va pas s'arranger. 
Les journalistes font normment de mal.
Mais va expliquer cela  un *bobo* qui se documente, on ne sais o et qui surtout *ne va rechercher que l'information qui conforte son mode de pense* sans jamais faire preuve d'objectivit.

Ceux qui sont au pouvoir actuellement, ont eu tord de ne pas prendre la *tribune des gnraux* au srieux. Ils ont prfr rejeter cela d'un revers de la main pour fustiger une tentative de coup d'tat initi par lextrme droite.

----------


## bududo

[QUOTE=Ryu2000;
Je ne comprend pas pourquoi vous parlez de violence policire, alors qu'il y a un sujet infiniment plus grave aujourd'hui : la crise conomique. a touche le monde entier, a finira par avoir des consquences cataclysmique.
Est-ce qu'il y a des histoires de violences policires rcemment ?[/QUOTE]
Si j'ai bien suivi, le sujet est parti de la *manifestation de la police*.

J'en suis rest  cette question : pourquoi la police a-t-elle manifest?
Pour reprocher  la justice de ne pas faire son travail ? non.
Pour faire une promenade avec son gentil ministre la main dans la main ? non plus.
Pour manifester son mcontentement, lorsque les siens se font tirer de dessus comme des lapins, sans voir apparatre de rponse politique pour radiquer cela? oui peut-tre.

----------


## pmithrandir

Bududo, je pense que le problme de la police, est justement cette impunit qu'ils veulent toujours obtenir.

Dans tous les groupes, il y a des persones exceptionnelles, et d'autres dplorables. Et pour que ca aille dans le bon sens, il faut savoir etre ferme avec les seconds et protger les premiers.

Vouloir couvrir les conneries de tout le groupe est la pire des choses a faire. C'est ce qui fait que quand 99% des policiers font bein leur travail, la tache des 1% prend une ampleur norme.

Ajoute a cela une course  l'armement toujours plus importante, et forcement la police fait peur.

Je suis blanc, sans difficults d'intgration, avec le bon accent, le bon passeport... et pourtant je ne suis pas dtendu quand je suis avec un policier. Alors que dans d'autres pays ou j'ai habit, ce n'tait pas du tout la mme chose. La bas j'avais l'impression que la police tait la pour le bien de tous et la protection de la population.
Ici j'ai l'impression qu'elle sert surtout  rprimer les manifestants, a faire chier les personnes de couleurs et a emmerder la population en gnral. Pour la protection, en revanche, je ne vois pas d'effet, pour les vols encore moins. (quand on me rpond quand je demande des nouvelles de mon vlo... mais il tait assur, donc pourquoi vous voulez savoir si on a des nouvelles...)

Et oui, je trouve lamentable qu'un ministre de l'intrieur, et d'autres responsables politiques se soient associs a cette manifestation. Qu'on se dplace a un moment de recueillement pour honorer les morts ou le travail, c'est normal. Qu'on aille soutenir des policiers en pleine revendication politique... je ne vois pas la place du ministre.

----------


## pmithrandir

Et voila un exemple de truc con : https://www.lemonde.fr/politique/art...89_823448.html

Donc en gros, les policiers pourront estimer que des gens sont des guetteurs, et les verbaliser.

Donc soit on vient de leur donner un moyen de verbaliser sans justification des gens... soit ils vont devoir se mettre en planque pour constituer un dossier et avoir de quoi justifier cette magnifique amende de 200 euros.

bref, stupidit d'une annonce qui va se faire retoquer devant le conseil constitutionnel soit en premire lecture soit aprs une QPC.

----------


## tanaka59

Bonsoir, 




> Donc en gros, les policiers pourront estimer que des gens sont des guetteurs, et les verbaliser.


La police n'estime pas, elle constate ... Les "guetteurs" (comme on les appelle), c'est en somme :

> complicit  commettre un dlit
> non dnonciation d'un dlit
> entrave  la justice
> entrave au bon droulement d'une enqute 




> Donc soit on vient de leur donner un moyen de verbaliser sans justification des gens... soit ils vont devoir se mettre en planque pour constituer un dossier et avoir de quoi justifier cette magnifique amende de 200 euros.


Les 200  c'est du flan car les momes qui font cela on leur file 200 billets n'importe quand et comment ... avec le trafic qu'ils couvrent ...

----------


## pmithrandir

Et c est quoi la diffrence entre un guetteur et un mec qui zone, ou un gamin qui discut avec ses potes, ou mme un mec qui rpond mal au policier qui se sert de a pour punir lui mme... faire justice en somme.
Ils sont o les critres lgaux qui dfinissent un guetteur?

----------


## tanaka59

Bonsoir, 




> Et c est quoi la diffrence entre un guetteur et un mec qui zone, ou un gamin qui discut avec ses potes, ou mme un mec qui rpond mal au policier qui se sert de a pour punir lui mme... faire justice en somme.
> Ils sont o les critres lgaux qui dfinissent un guetteur?





> https://www.legifrance.gouv.fr/codes...I000006417212/
> 
> Chapitre Ier : Dispositions gnrales (Articles 121-1  121-7)
> 
> Article 121-7
> 
> Est complice d'un crime ou d'un dlit la personne qui sciemment, par aide ou assistance, en a facilit la prparation ou la consommation.


> un guetteur est bien complice d'un dlit ... entraver le boulot de la police en "prvenant" de la prsence ...  Des exemples concret : le mec qui signale la prsence de la police quand un autre essaye de braquer ou qu'il y a un dlit de fuite par exemple.  
> mec qui zone ... on s'en fout
> un gamin qui discute avec ses potes ... on s'en fout
> un mec qui rpond mal au policier ... cela s'appelle un outrage  agent, une rbellion ou un refus d'obtemprer 

la diffrence > la police utilise des mthodes d'enqutes et d'investigations pour savoir dterminer ou non le comportement illicite ... Parfois c'est les individus qui se trahissent eux mmes ,en prenant la poudre d'escampette. Dans ce second cas c'est qu'on a forcement quelques chose  se reprocher . Le quidam moyen ne fuit pas face au moindre panier  salade ...  




> Ils sont o les critres lgaux qui dfinissent un guetteur?


La police a des mthodes rgi par le secret de la police et de la justice. Dinquite pas ils ont des moyens parfaitement lgaux. 

Si tu as connaissance de certaines mthodes et que tu t'autorises  dvoiler des mthodes ... tu peut te rendre toi mme complice d'un dlit vis  vis de la loi  :;):

----------


## virginieh

> 2 conseils
> 
> > charge aux manifestants de bouger leur popotins pour ne rester planter dans un situation tendu
> > aller manifester ailleurs


Pour ton premier conseil, pas toujours possible, dans plusieurs vidos quand les manifestants se font charger les issues sont dj bloques par la police, et se dplacer dans une foule autrement qu'en suivant le mouvement, c'est loin d'tre si vident que a.

Pour ton second conseil c'est illgal, les trajets des manifestations doit tre envoy  la prfecture et ne sont pas optionnels.
Donc ton conseil pour viter les ennuis avec la police c'est de commettre un dlit  ::mouarf::

----------


## bududo

Bonjour,



> Et c est quoi la diffrence entre un guetteur et un mec qui zone, ou un gamin qui discut avec ses potes, ou mme un mec qui rpond mal au policier qui se sert de a pour punir lui mme... faire justice en somme.
> Ils sont o les critres lgaux qui dfinissent un guetteur?


Effectivement, difficile d'apporter des preuves matrielles. Filmer l'individu en train de faire des signes ne suffira pas  prouver le dlit. Seul la capture de de SMS peut-tre. Je ne vois pas bien non plus comment,  par obtenir des aveux, mais faut pas rver.

Bref, encore une raction  chaud qui n'aboutira pas  grand chose.

----------


## pmithrandir

> > un guetteur est bien complice d'un dlit ... entraver le boulot de la police en "prvenant" de la prsence ...  Des exemples concret : le mec qui signale la prsence de la police quand un autre essaye de braquer ou qu'il y a un dlit de fuite par exemple.  
> > mec qui zone ... on s'en fout
> > un gamin qui discute avec ses potes ... on s'en fout
> > un mec qui rpond mal au policier ... cela s'appelle un outrage  agent, une rbellion ou un refus d'obtemprer 
> 
> la diffrence > la police utilise des mthodes d'enqutes et d'investigations pour savoir dterminer ou non le comportement illicite ... Parfois c'est les individus qui se trahissent eux mmes ,en prenant la poudre d'escampette. Dans ce second cas c'est qu'on a forcement quelques chose  se reprocher . Le quidam moyen ne fuit pas face au moindre panier  salade ...


Enfin, Je vois d'ici robert du bar PMU du coin se prendre 200 euros d'amende parce qu'il aura dit un peu fort : "et, vla la roulante"  son pote Dd !


Serieusement, tu va avoir des ados qui vont papoter dans un hall d'immeuble(parce que y a pas d'autre endroit ou discuter quand t'habite dans un T3  4 personnes...) et qui vont se prendre une prune parce que ca sera juste plus simple. 



> La police a des mthodes rgi par le secret de la police et de la justice. Dinquite pas ils ont des moyens parfaitement lgaux. 
> 
> Si tu as connaissance de certaines mthodes et que tu t'autorises  dvoiler des mthodes ... tu peut te rendre toi mme complice d'un dlit vis  vis de la loi


Mais oui bien sur.
la police doit suivre uniquement la loi, rien que la loi. Si ils ne s'y soumettent pas, toute la procdure est annule pour vice.

----------


## Ryu2000

> J'en suis rest  cette question : pourquoi la police a-t-elle manifest?


Des milliers de policiers manifestent devant lAssemble nationale :  Le problme de la police, cest la justice 



> Les policiers rclament plus de moyens et plus de svrit contre leurs agresseurs. La classe politique presque au complet, y compris le ministre de lintrieur, a pris part  ce rassemblement.
> (...)
>  Le problme de la police, cest la justice , a ensuite assn  la tribune Fabien Vanhemelryck, secrtaire national du syndicat Alliance, aprs avoir fait huer par les manifestants quatre dcisions de justice  considres comme trop laxistes  prononces dans des affaires au cours desquelles des policiers ont t blesss.  Tant quil ny a pas de justice, il ny aura pas de paix , a poursuivi M. Vanhemelryck. Plusieurs tmoignages de policiers blesss ou de leurs proches ont t prononcs ou diffuss sur lestrade.


Je pense qu'ils en ont marre de livrer  la justice toujours les mmes racailles et les voir ressortir libre  chaque fois.
Il y a un problme avec la justice en France, les traitement sont trop lents et les peines sont souvent faible, quand il s'agit de vol avec violence par exemple.




> je trouve lamentable qu'un ministre de l'intrieur, et d'autres responsables politiques se soient associs a cette manifestation.


C'est juste pour essayer se faire bien voir par des policiers et par les gens qui accordent de l'importance  cette institution.
Le pouvoir a besoin de la police, si les policiers commenaient  refuser de suivre les ordres a pourrait finir en rvolution. On passerait peut-tre  l'tape qui succde la rpublique.




> Et c est quoi la diffrence entre un guetteur et un mec qui zone, ou un gamin qui discut avec ses potes


Les guetteurs prviennent les dealers quand la police arrive.
Lutte contre le trafic de drogue : des amendes pour les guetteurs  lautomne



> Face aux difficults pour caractriser ce dlit, le ministre a expliqu que les forces de lordre pourraient sappuyer sur les camras de vidosurveillance, les camras-pitons que vont recevoir  partir de juillet tous les gendarmes et policiers mais aussi sur les constats et tmoignages, voquant, par exemple, les * gens qui crient parce que la police arrive* .


Il y a des mineurs qui prviennent les dealers ds que la police arrive, si la police arrive  avoir a en vido ce sera peut-tre une justification suffisante.
Si  chaque fois qu'une voiture de police s'approche, une personne ragit de la mme faon, c'est louche.

Si le gouvernement voulait vraiment tuer le trafic il lui suffirait de lgaliser le cannabis correctement, si l'offre lgale a un bien meilleur rapport qualit/prix, le consommateur n'aurait plus aucune raison de passer par l'offre illgale. On entendrait plus parler de la rsine marocaine aprs a.
C'est le produit illgal numro 1 en France actuellement.

====
Et sinon pour en revenir  Macron, vu avez vu le concert de 2 minutes d'Ultra Vomit  l'lyse ?
J'aime beaucoup le groupe Ultra Vomit. C'est toujours sympa de les voir.

----------


## ABD-Z

> Si le gouvernement voulait vraiment tuer le trafic il lui suffirait de lgaliser le cannabis correctement, si l'offre lgale a un bien meilleur rapport qualit/prix, le consommateur n'aurait plus aucune raison de passer par l'offre illgale. On entendrait plus parler de la rsine marocaine aprs a.
> C'est le produit illgal numro 1 en France actuellement.


Trs grande erreur de lgaliser le cannabis pour tuer le trafic... La drogue, lgale ou non, est un flau pour la socit. La Thalande, Malaisie et Singapour ont compris le problme engendr par ces substances et savent trs bien ce qu'il faut faire avec les trafiquants.
Et on sait tous que la cause de ce genre de problmes est architectural. En effet, les ghetto, les cits o t'as toute une population pauvre dfavorise entasse dans de gros btiments. C'est a, entres autres, le problme. 
Il y a bon nombre de cits qui ont ts dtruites, c'est pas pour rien.
Et si la France lgalise la drogue, c'est qu' mon sens le pays se soumet  cette bassesse et n'est pas digne d'avoir une vraie autorit pour arrter tout cela.

Concernant Macron, il est trs malin, il veut redorer son image auprs des jeunes en invitant des youtubeurs dans son lyse et des chanteurs... Bref, tout a pour gratter la voix des jeunes qui ne suivent pas l'actualit (je suis sr qu'il y a des jeunes qui n'ont pas conscience des dgts que Macron et sa milice de police ont inflig aux vieillards de gilets jaunes)...
Franchement, si on a Le Pen Macron en 2022, autant voter FN, a changerait pas grand chose.

----------


## fredinkan

> Franchement, si on a Le Pen Macron en 2022, autant voter FN, a changerait pas grand chose.


Vous risqueriez presque d'avoir un programme plus social que Macron......  ::):

----------


## ABD-Z

> Vous risqueriez presque d'avoir un programme plus social que Macron......



MDR tu m'as tu.
Mais en mme a peut tre tellement vrai.
Macron est vraiment quelquun de vicieux, il a russi  obtenir le pouvoir en trompant la masse populaire ignorante qui gobe tout (l aussi un problme de la dmocratie). Il a fait croire aux Franais, en tout cas pas moi, qu'il est centriste gaucho parce qu'il tait ministre sous Hollande... Haha la bonne blague surtout quand on vient de Rothschild, le boug il pense  l'argent, pas au pays.

----------


## foetus

::roll::  malheureusement, LePen Melechon ou n'importe qui sera la serpillire de l'Europe.

LePen en 2015, pourquoi pas elle avait quelque chose (il me semble qu'il avait piqu le programme de Georges Marchais) mais elle s'est plant sur la politique Europenne.
Maintenant le RN c'est quoi : 1 parti qui cache son nom LePen, 1 parti qui a abandonn le Frexit, 1 parti qui ne fait que critiquer sur des choses que personne ne peut rien (le manque de masques, le manque de tests, ...)

Le seul truc, c'est pas 1 Macron bis  ::(:  : 1 prsident qui en a rien  carrer de la France, arrogant, violent qui s'occupe de tout.
La prsidence de Macron c'est : la gay pride  l'lyse, gilets jaune, Notre-Dame qui brle, les attentas islamiques encore et toujours, la commmoration de Napolon, la gestion du COVID, TikTok/ Mcfly & Carlito, la privatisation des entreprises.

----------


## ABD-Z

> la gay pride  l'lyse


Olala j'ai rat un pisode intressant de la prsidence de Macron!
C'est donc peut-tre pour cela que certaines personnes le souponnent d'tre un peu homosexuel (ou du moins bi, quoique...)

----------


## David_g

> Franchement, si on a Le Pen Macron en 2022, autant voter FN, a changerait pas grand chose.


Je crois que c'est a qui finit par me faire har Macron/darmanin,outre leur politique bien  "droite". C'est qu' force de dragouiller les voix du RN; ils ouvrent en grand la fentre d'overton pour faire la courte chelle au RN.
On a dj notre foxnews  la franaise qui se charge d'assner sans cesse les mmes choses et aboutit  lgitimer tout un tas de discours mais on a maintenant le Gouvernement qui fait pareil.

Et au final, ils aboutissent aussi  avoir ce : "bah autant voter RN" qui fera mal  ceux de ma gnration. Quand je pense aux manifs quand Lepen tait au second tour en 2002 et  l'impact que cela avait eu, j'ai aussi mal que ce jour l.  

Maintenant c'est presque banal et on voit des : "c'est un parti comme un autre"Ryu et qui montre que leur stratgie de "rentrer dans le rang" fonctionne pas mal. on voit par exemple Marine Lepen qui maintenant trouve que la CEDH, oui en fait on pourrait y rester (parce qu'elle a bien vu que ses propos prcdents avaient choqus).

EDIT : au passage ABD-Z, je te cite mais c'est plus la situation globale de ces lections qui m'inquite fortement.

----------


## tanaka59

Bonjour, 




> Olala j'ai rat un pisode intressant de la prsidence de Macron!
> C'est donc peut-tre pour cela que certaines personnes le souponnent d'tre un peu homosexuel (ou du moins bi, quoique...)


Je ne vois pas ce qu'il y a de gnant  ce que chez nos dcideurs , un homme aime un homme ou une femme aime une femme ... Chacun fait ce qu'il veut de ses fesses . Filippo (RN) , la premier ministre luxembourgeois ...

On ne juge pas la politique d'une personne  son orientation sexuelle . C'est profondment malsain et  la limite de l'indcence , voir raciste et discriminatoire  :8O: 




> Je crois que c'est a qui finit par me fait har Macron/darmanin outre leur politique bien  "droite". C'est qu' force de dragouiller les voix du RN; ils ouvrent en grand la fentre d'overton pour faire la courte chelle au RN.
> 
> On a dj notre foxnews  la franaise qui se charge d'assner sans cesse les mmes choses et aboutit  lgitimer tout un tas de discours mais on a maintenant le Gouvernement qui fait pareil.
> 
> Et au final, ils aboutissent aussi  avoir ce : "bah autant voter RN" qui fera mal  ceux de ma gnration. Quand je pense aux manifs quand Lepen tait au second tour en 2002 et  l'impact que cela avait eu j'ai aussi mal que ce jour l.  
> 
> Maintenant c'est presque banal et on voit des : "c'est un parti comme un autre"Ryu et qui montre que leur stratgie froide de "rentrer dans le rang" fonctionne pas mal. on voit par exemple Marine Lepen qui maintenant trouve que la CEDH, oui en fait on pourrait y rester (parce que j'ai vu que cela choquait mes propos prcdents).


Ce qui me sourire , c'est ceux qui tropillent le RN et disant qu'il est incapable de gouverner ... Ce parti n'a quasi jamais gouvern , voire pas du tout ... C'est comme juger un gteau non cuisin ou dire qu'une personne est incomptente alors qu'elle n'a jamais travaill .  ::ptdr::   ::mouarf:: 

Mme dans le pire des cas , supposons que RN ou un autre parti nouveau arrive au pouvoir . Qu'on attende de voir avant de juger ... 

Comme dit ladage ne vendons pas la peau de l'ours avant de l'avoir chass.

----------


## halaster08

> Ce qui me sourire , c'est ceux qui tropillent le RN et disant qu'il est incapable de gouverner ... Ce parti n'a quasi jamais gouvern , voire pas du tout


Ce qui me fait sourire c'est quand ces critiques viennent de Macroniste qui ont revendiquer leur amateurisme en dbut de mandat ...

----------


## ABD-Z

> Bonjour, 
> On ne juge pas la politique d'une personne  son orientation sexuelle . C'est profondment malsain et  la limite de l'indcence , voir raciste et discriminatoire


Dj, il n'y a rien de raciste dans ce que j'avais dit, et ce n'tait qu'un constat.
Mais je trouve que ramener la gay pride  llyse c'est assez limite...

----------


## tanaka59

Bonjour, 




> Ce qui me fait sourire c'est quand ces critiques viennent de Macroniste qui ont revendiquer leur amateurisme en dbut de mandat ...


L'arroseur arros quoi  ::mouarf::   ::ptdr:: 

Srieusement , dans le cas d'un autre nouveau parti en 2022, esprons que celui ci fasse preuve de bon sens et ne rpte pas les mmes idioties que lrem.

----------


## bududo

Bonjour,



> Je pense qu'ils en ont marre de livrer  la justice toujours les mmes racailles et les voir ressortir libre  chaque fois.
> Il y a un problme avec la justice en France, les traitement sont trop lents et les peines sont souvent faible, quand il s'agit de vol avec violence par exemple.


Comme dj dit, il n'y a pas suffisamment de place de prison ni de camp de redressement pour jeune dlinquant.
Les juges ne peuvent donc pas tre accuss de laxisme : il rendent la justice avec ce qu'on leur met  disposition.
Il ne vont pas envoyer un jeune en prison pour l'y mlanger avec de gros dlinquants.
*Trop facile de reprocher  quelqu'un son incomptence quand on lui retire les moyens atteindre des objectifs toujours  la hausse.*

Manque de place : on revoit dans leur pays d'origine les ressortissants non franais actuellement en prison. Pour les trangers commettant un dlit :! comparution immdiate et reconduite.
Construction de centre de dtention et redressement pour dlinquants, ils nous restes des sites de rgiments d'armes dissolus suite  l'abandon du service national (une erreur de plus).

Accessoirement, *distribuer des baffes  ces journalistes* qui recherchant du sensationnel ne font que soutenir cette population qui met  feu et sang ces quartiers que dsertent les gens "*normaux*".

----------


## halaster08

Le monde d'aprs: 



Heureusement qu'on a retenu la leon du covid !

Pour ceux qui ont la flemme de regarder la vido, il est prvu de ferm deux hpitaux au Nord de Paris, aprs la construction d'un nouvel hpital plus gros (mais pas autant que les deux autres runis), il est prvu au moins 500 suppression de poste dans l'opration

----------


## fredoche

Quand on pense que les 3 "_derniers_" confinements se justifient entre autres par des capacits hospitalires largement insuffisantes et que les consquences se chiffrent en centaines de milliards d'euros, il y a de quoi s'interroger.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Les juges ne peuvent donc pas tre accuss de laxisme : il rendent la justice avec ce qu'on leur met  disposition.


Tout le monde est d'accord avec a. D'ailleurs la police voudrait que la justice ait plus de moyen, elle voudrait qu'il y ait plus de juges, plus de places en prison, etc.
Police et justice vont souvent ensemble.

La France n'a relativement pas beaucoup de juge pour 100 000 habitants par rapport  d'autres pays :
Nombre d'avocats, de juges, de tribunaux : o en est-on en Europe (et en France ?)




> Il ne vont pas envoyer un jeune en prison pour l'y mlanger avec de gros dlinquants.


D'un ct c'est souvent en prison que des dlinquants se font convertir en terroriste.




> Accessoirement, *distribuer des baffes  ces journalistes* qui recherchant du sensationnel ne font que soutenir cette population qui met  feu et sang ces quartiers que dsertent les gens "*normaux*".


[/quote]
Je ne crois pas qu'aujourd'hui tous les mdias soient "pro quartiers". (enfin a dpend, par exemple quand il y a des dealers marocains contre des tchtchnes, tous les mdias et les politiciens sont du ct des dealers marocains, j'ai pas compris pourquoi)

Bon de toute faon on sait que c'est difficile dans les quartiers pauvres, il n'y a pas de travail, pas de loisir, pas d'avenir, pas de culture, etc.
Dlinquance, criminalit, inscurit: les quartiers prioritaires toujours plus touchs




> Le monde d'aprs:


Chaque anne les hpitaux saturent, c'est le cas depuis longtemps et a ne risque pas de changer.
La France essaie de s'endetter un peu moins vite en diminuant les dpenses publiques, a ne fonctionne pas, mais le pouvoir n'a pas d'autre ide.
On sait que l'austrit ne fonctionne pas, mais on essaie quand mme.

----------


## el_slapper

> Pour ceux qui ont la flemme de regarder la vido, il est prvu de ferm deux hpitaux au Nord de Paris, aprs la construction d'un nouvel hpital plus gros (mais pas autant que les deux autres runis), il est prvu au moins 500 suppression de poste dans l'opration


Il y a un souci, c'est que l'hpital est un moyen lourd, parfois utilis pour des pathologies lgres qui seraient mieux traites dans des structures plus lgres (genre dispensaires) ou en tlmdecine. Le truc, c'est que les nouveaux dispensaires, il n'y en a pas, et la tlmdecine ne progresse pas (et pas pour des raisons techniques, la technique est prte depuis des annes). Il faut bien rduire la voilure hospitalire, pour concentrer les hpitaux sur les pathologies lourdes (genre COVID) - mais seulement une fois que l'infrastructure de repli est prte. elle n'est mme pas prvue. C'est a, le drame.

----------


## fredoche

> Il y a un souci, c'est que l'hpital est un moyen lourd, parfois utilis pour des pathologies lgres qui seraient mieux traites dans des structures plus lgres (genre dispensaires) ou en tlmdecine. Le truc, c'est que les nouveaux dispensaires, il n'y en a pas, et la tlmdecine ne progresse pas (et pas pour des raisons techniques, la technique est prte depuis des annes). Il faut bien rduire la voilure hospitalire, pour concentrer les hpitaux sur les pathologies lourdes (genre COVID) - mais seulement une fois que l'infrastructure de repli est prte. elle n'est mme pas prvue. C'est a, le drame.


Mouais 
Sauf que avec un peu de jugeote nous avons dj ces dispensaires depuis longtemps sous forme des hpitaux locaux. Le rseau hospitalier provincial que l'on dtruit depuis longtemps correspond  cela. Pour des soins de mdecine, de soins de suite, de l'examen standard, de l'accouchement, de la griatrie, du soin palliatif, nul besoin de CHU. Pas besoin de nouveau, tout est dj l, depuis plus d'un sicle parfois.


Et la tlmdecine n'est qu'un palliatif technique. La tlmdecine en temps de COVID, a a march  donf, puisque le "Restez chez vous - Doliprane - SMUR en dernier recours" a t pratiqu  outrance, sans que la plupart des gens ne voient un mdecin, ni n'ait un rel traitement. Et c'est toujours pareil aujourd'hui hein...

La technique, vos techniques, c'est de la rponse d'ingnieur. a ne rgle pas les problmes. On ne pallie pas le manque criant de mdecins par des techniques.
L'informatique (une palanque de techniques n'est ce pas) aurait du soulager tous les processus administratifs qui existaient. C'est exactement le contraire qui s'est produit, et les hpitaux justement se sont remplis d'administratifs devant des crans au point de reprsenter la moiti des effectifs de structure.

----------


## Jon Shannow

Macron est tellement dans les fraises qu'il fait n'importe quoi pour rcuprer des voix.
Exemple en dessin

----------


## Ryu2000

> qu'il fait n'importe quoi pour rcuprer des voix.


Je ne sais pas si c'est une stratgie efficace, mais en tout cas j'ai trouv que le concert de 2 minutes d'Ultra Vomit tait rigolo. (a n'a pas chang l'image que j'ai de Macron, mais aprs peut-tre que des jeunes de 17 ans vont se faire influencer, mais c'tait le cas en 2017)
Elles ont 20 ans, pourquoi elles votent Emmanuel Macron
Les Jeunes avec Macron, antichambre stratgique d'En marche !

=====
Il y a des choses bizarres dans les actualits en ce moment.
 ::fleche::  Paris : une procession catholique prise pour cible par des antifas
 ::fleche::  CERGY : UN LIVREUR VICTIME DUNE AGRESSION RACISTE, LA POLICE OUVRE UNE ENQUTE

Je vois 3 choses inhabituelles dans le discours de certains mdias et de certains politiciens :
- critique des antifas
- dfense des catholiques
- on parle des tensions entre les maghrbins et les noirs africains




> Sur la squence filme par une femme, qui l'a ensuite diffuse sur Instagram, on peut voir un homme Noir se faire insulter par un autre homme, dabord avec une capuche sur la tte puis  visage dcouvert. Espce de sale Noir (sic), je suis Algrien je te nique ta mre (sic), peut-on notamment entendre.
> 
> Lagresseur sen prend ensuite directement  lautrice de la vido et la menace, elle et son mari. On peut ensuite entendre la femme donner sa version de lagression : Il la trait desclave et la fait saigner. Elle regrette galement linaction des restaurateurs.
> 
> Le prsum agresseur revient ensuite prendre  partie la tmoin : Je travaille ici, jhabite ici. Espce de sale ngresse (sic), *nous les Algriens, on vous a vendu comme du btail, comme du mas* (sic), crie-t-il.


C'est le discours d'un seul algrien ce n'est pas reprsentatif de l'ensemble, aprs c'est vrai que des algriens descendent de familles esclavagistes.
Du coup il parait que c'est le bordel  Cergy en ce moment. Il y a des gens qui cherchent ce livreur Uber.

===
Bref tout a pour dire que des partis politiques vont essayer de surfer cette vague.

----------


## ABD-Z

Alala ils sont parfois casse-c******s les franco algrien comme a.
M'enfin bon, ces choses bizarres n'ont rien avoir avoir Micron.

----------


## ABCIWEB

> Il faut bien rduire la voilure hospitalire, pour concentrer les hpitaux sur les pathologies lourdes (genre COVID) - mais seulement une fois que l'infrastructure de repli est prte. elle n'est mme pas prvue. C'est a, le drame.


Belle thorie mais qui ne rsiste pas  la comparaison avec les autres pays. Nous sommes dj en dessous de la moyenne des pays dvelopps, et si l'on compare  l'Allemagne nous avons deux fois moins de lits.



> L'Hexagone est ainsi un peu en dessous de la moyenne des 35 pays "dvelopps" membres de l'OCDE, avec 3,1 lits pour 1 000 habitants, soit moiti moins que l'Allemagne, selon les donnes d'Eurostat. Un chiffre en baisse de prs de 10% sur dix ans, en raison du dveloppement des oprations en ambulatoire (sans nuit  l'hpital) et de rductions budgtaires.


source
Alors non il ne faut pas rduire la voilure hospitalire puisque nous somme dj sous-quips. Et tu as d entendre dire de nombreuses fois que la prise en charge des patients du covid se faisait au dtriment des autres pathologies, d'o des retards de traitement, pertes de chances pour les patients etc.

Le fait est que nous sommes gouvern par des prdateurs irresponsables, les mmes qui n'ont pas jug bon de renouveler le stock de masques 1 an avant la pandmie et qui aujourd'hui continuent de fermer des lits et de diminuer le nombre de personnel soignant, encore 500 suppressions de postes selon l'info de halaster08.

Le plus tonnant c'est que cela ne nous tonne mme plus, c'est la signature Macron depuis le dbut de son mandat: donnons de l'argent aux trs riches qui n'en n'ont pas besoin et pour compenser, faisons des conomies sur les prestations sociales et les services publics, y compris si la ralit nous rattrape et nous montre que c'est compltement contre productif. C'est d'ailleurs pareil pour l'cologie. C'est pareil pour tout en fait, du grand foutage de gueule de A  Z et un dni effront de la ralit. 

Selon moi c'est a le vritable drame qui se joue avec la complicit des media mainstream, nous faire croire que tous ces contre sens, toutes ces absurdits sont justifies par une logique suprieure qui nous serait inaccessible, et qu'au final, ils font cela dans notre intrt et dans celui du pays. Total : on n'avait pas assez de masques, pas non plus de produits ractifs si bien que nous avons t parmi les pire en terme de dpistage et de traage, pas glorieux concernant les vaccins, et ne parlons pas des moyens de production pharmaceutiques. Alors bon, maintenant peu importe, on en est plus  a prs, pourquoi ne pas continuer de supprimer des lits d'hpitaux et du personnel soignant. En fait on s'habitue et l'on fini par trouver ces absurdits normales, c'est a le vritable drame.

----------


## tanaka59

Bonjour, 




> Alors non il ne faut pas rduire la voilure hospitalire puisque nous somme dj sous-quips. Et tu as d entendre dire de nombreuses fois que la prise en charge des patients du covid se faisait au dtriment des autres pathologies, d'o des retards de traitement, pertes de chances pour les patients etc.
> 
> Le fait est que nous sommes gouvern par des prdateurs irresponsables, les mmes qui n'ont pas jug bon de renouveler le stock de masques 1 an avant la pandmie et qui aujourd'hui continuent de fermer des lits et de diminuer le nombre de personnel soignant, encore 500 suppressions de postes selon l'info de halaster08.
> 
> Le plus tonnant c'est que cela ne nous tonne mme plus, c'est la signature Macron depuis le dbut de son mandat: donnons de l'argent aux trs riches qui n'en n'ont pas besoin et pour compenser, faisons des conomies sur les prestations sociales et les services publics, y compris si la ralit nous rattrape et nous montre que c'est compltement contre productif. C'est d'ailleurs pareil pour l'cologie. C'est pareil pour tout en fait, du grand foutage de gueule de A  Z et un dni effront de la ralit. 
> 
> Selon moi c'est a le vritable drame qui se joue avec la complicit des media mainstream, nous faire croire que tous ces contre sens, toutes ces absurdits sont justifies par une logique suprieure qui nous serait inaccessible, et qu'au final, ils font cela dans notre intrt et dans celui du pays. Total : on n'avait pas assez de masques, pas non plus de produits ractifs si bien que nous avons t parmi les pire en terme de dpistage et de traage, pas glorieux concernant les vaccins, et ne parlons pas des moyens de production pharmaceutiques. Alors bon, maintenant peu importe, on en est plus  a prs, pourquoi ne pas continuer de supprimer des lits d'hpitaux et du personnel soignant. En fait on s'habitue et l'on fini par trouver ces absurdits normales, c'est a le vritable drame.


Il est de bon aloi d'avoir du bon sens . 

Pour rorganiser lhpital :

> arrter cette folie administrative qui consiste d'avoir encore et toujours plus de strates ... On en arrive  avoir 1,5  2 administratifs pour 1 soignant  :8O:  ... dans certains hpitaux
> contraindre le corps mdical  reconvertir son personnel administratif en personnel soignant
> moins de bureaucratie

----------


## pmithrandir

Encore une fois, macron fait une politique de droite qui consiste a tuer les services publics pour faire apparaitre le priv comme un sauveur... C'est classique et ca bnficie largement aux classes suprieures et une partie de la classe moyenne. (ceux qui auront l'assurance qui va bien).

Mais, si je peux faire une suggestion, pour que ca change, il faut bien convaincre les gens qu'il y a un problme.
On a donc besoin de pdagogie pour expliquer que non, la scurit et l'immigration, c'est pas le plus important, que le pen n'a aucune rponses aux problmes de la socit, j'entends les vrais problmes dquipements, etc... et que le bien commun a de la valeur.

Que les exonrations de charge sont un cadeau aux patrons, mais que c'est du salaire en moins pour les salaris(mme si le net augmente) etc...


Pour cela, je pense qu'il faut : 
des personnalits de gauche qui sont visible et pdagogue, charismatique je dirai...
des partisans qui quittent cet aspect syndical(vindicatif / revanchard, etc...) et qui entre en discussion avec tous pour expliquer.

Bref, je ne vois pas ca arriver bientt... et ca me dsole assez. D'un point de vue idologique, je prefere une socit de gauche, mme si elle me bnficie moins en terme e salaire net et de pouvoir d'achat... et d'un point de vue personnel, je redoute ce que pourrai donner des gouvernements encore plus a droite pour les structures ou est accueilli mon fils...

----------


## tanaka59

Bonjour, 




> Mais, si je peux faire une suggestion, pour que ca change, il faut bien convaincre les gens qu'il y a un problme. On a donc besoin de pdagogie pour expliquer que non, la scurit et l'immigration, c'est pas le plus important,


Je bondis en lisant de tels propos ...

C'est donc faire fi des problmatiques de vols/cambriolages/fraudes/squattes/usurpation d'identits/violences gratuites/destructions/vandalismes/agressions ... 

Es tu au courant que pour assurer ces risques nous payons une scurit publique (police rural/municipal/nationale, gendarmerie ...) ainsi que des assurances ? C'est donc les cotisations d'assurances qui explosent , ainsi que les taxes ... 

On en vient  des situations ou les cotisations, ne font qu'augmenter et qu'a cause d'un simple vandalisme / vol l'assurance ne prennent pas en charge ... Alors qu'on payent pourtant des cotisations ! Que dire les prestations quand il y a de la fraude ... Le pkin lambda peut se faire lui matraquer fiscalement pour une simple omission ! La encore c'est la pression fiscale qui augmente ... 

Tout comme   il devient quasi systmatique de devoir "bunkeriser" des btiments (alarme, domotique, tlsurveillance, dispositif de vigilance, clture, ... ) Cela a un coup pour la socit . 

Ne parlons pas des mairies contraintes de mettre en place police municipale et vidosurveillance (cela reste des outils et ne remplace pas l'intervention humaine) ... la encore on a pourtant dj  la base une police nationale ... Mme chose , faute de policiers suffisant, on est contraint de faire appelle  l'arme pour assurer une mission de scurit publique !!!

--- 

Pour rsumer ta phrase pmithrandir . C'est ci j'tais pompier et faute de moyen humain et matriel, j'essayais de faire croire que l'incendie qu'on ne maitrise plus diminue ... 

Merci d'viter de prendre les gens pour des imbciles ...  :8O:

----------


## Ryu2000

> Encore une fois, macron fait une politique de droite qui consiste a tuer les services publics pour faire apparaitre le priv comme un sauveur...


Ce modle vient de l'UE, il a commenc avant Macron et continuera aprs lui. C'est un peu calqu sur le modle US.
Le plan c'est : "il faut diminuer les dpenses publiques afin que le dficit augmente moins vite, parce que les taux risquent de remonter et a va faire mal" :
Baisser le poids des dpenses publiques : les leons de lexprience des pays europens




> Mais, si je peux faire une suggestion, pour que ca change, il faut bien convaincre les gens qu'il y a un problme.


Le problme est au niveau de l'UE, la seule solution est donc de quitter l'UE puisque les peuples n'ont aucune influence sur l'UE.
Vous pouvez bien lire qui vous voulez a ne changera que dalle, la France ne dirige pas l'UE et c'est bien normal. (Macron a essay, il a propos des trucs, l'UE a refus)
Vous pouvez essayer d'lire 28 gouvernements avec un programme plus social, en mme temps, pour voir si a changerait quelque chose  ::P: 




> On a donc besoin de pdagogie pour expliquer que non, la scurit et l'immigration, c'est pas le plus important


Diminuer l'immigration lgale et clandestine, ainsi qu'amliorer la scurit peut compltement tre dans un programme de gauche...
Ce sont les mdias qui choisissent les thmes  la mode. (les politiciens peuvent un peu influencer aussi parfois)
Il y a plein de vieux qui regardent BFM TV, CNews ou d'autres chaines de ce genre. Les mdias mainstream sont la premire source de propagande. Ces mdias appartiennent  des milliardaires, si ils veulent envenimer des conflits pour faire diversion ils le peuvent.

L  partir de 08:30 on voit Jospin parler de Scurit en 2002 : (le thme reviendra surement en 2022)






> des personnalits de gauche qui sont visible et pdagogue, charismatique je dirai...


Il y a Benoit Hamon qui est pas trop mal  ::mouarf::  (en tout cas il n'est pas pire que Melenchon)
Le pire, de trs trs loin, c'est Jadot. (cela dit je ne sais pas si on peut le considrer comme tant de gauche)

----------


## DevTroglodyte

> C'est donc faire fi des problmatiques de vols/cambriolages/fraudes/squattes/usurpation d'identits/violences gratuites/destructions/vandalismes/agressions ...


Tu veux dire "des trucs qui sont en baisse constante depuis des annes, et suffisamment bas pour qu'il soit largement possible de s'intresser aux autres problmatiques de la socit, comme par exemple les soins, l'assistance sociale auprs des dfavoriss (genre, les banlieues laisses  leur sort), et les soins" ?

Non parce que bon, les problmatiques scuritaires, t'es bien gentil, mais ce n'est pas du tout ce qu'il y a besoin de prioriser de nos jours... ce dont on a besoin, et surtout les classes populaires, c'est d'un accs aux soins bien plus facile (mdecins de ville, dj, histoire de dcharger les urgences), d'un meilleur enseignement histoire de ne pas les exclure de l'enseignement suprieur ou des emplois plus qualifis (voir des emplois tout court), et surtout, pour commencer, de remettre du social dans les zones dfavorises et dans les banlieues, histoire de ne plus leur donner ce sentiment d'exclusion de la socit, justement... a s'appelle de la prvention, au passage, et a permettrait de diminuer ce qui tobnubile (le scuritaire). 

De la mme manire, donner plus de moyens  la justice, et surtout  la justice prventive (ps de tole systmatique, vrais programmes de rinsertion et de suivi, pas de prisons surcharges, ...) participerait  cette prvention et permettrait d'enfin traiter les vrais problmes. De plus, il faudrait sparer l'IGPN de la police, histoire de ne plus avoir ce sentiment d'impunit chez les ripous et de dfiance de la part de la population.

Et si au passage, les procs et les peines des politiques ne tenaient pas du grand guignol, a serait un petit plus... Et comme on l'a vu pendant cette pandmie, redonner plus de moyens aux hopitaux : plus d'quipement, plus de mdecins, plus nombreux.

mon message ressemble  un programme politique, tiens...

----------


## fredoche

La scurit, ou plutot l'inscurit sont un problme.
Ce n'est pas li  l'immigration, a c'est un autre problme, mais le lien n'est pas direct, ou alors il est typiquement franais, et donc pas li aux immigrs, mais  la France et  sa gestion de ces populations et des gnrations prcdentes.

Vivre en Suisse, c'est pour moi tre un immigr dans un pays o il y a 25% d'immigrs de toutes origines (vraiment toutes). Et au total prs de 38% des habitants sont d'origine immigre
https://www.bfs.admin.ch/bfs/fr/home...igratoire.html

C'est aussi un des pays les plus surs au monde, un des pays o l'on vit le mieux au monde, o l'on est pay le mieux au monde, etc...

Donc immigration n'est pas li  inscurit

Par contre ici beaucoup de police, beaucoup, prsente. C'est un service public, comme lhpital ou l'enseignement. De qualit videmment
Ici le gouvernement est de gauche, PS 

a fait beaucoup rflchir sur comment on nous bourre le mou de l'autre cot de la frontire

----------


## Ryu2000

> Je bondis en lisant de tels propos ...


Il essayait juste de dire que ce n'tait pas son sujet prioritaire.
Si il devait donner les 5 principales points de son programme politique, il n'y aurait pas de place pour la scurit et l'immigration.
Il semblerait que ce soit 2 des principaux thmes de la campagne 2022, les mdias vont raliser leur lavage de cerveau habituel pour que les gens se focalisent sur ces problmes.




> mon message ressemble  un programme politique, tiens...


a ressemble surtout  l'oppos de ce qu'il va tre fait.
L'avenir c'est un service publique minimale, si tu veux mieux il faudra payer une entreprise prive. Les coles seront pourries, les hpitaux seront pourris, la retraite sera minimale, etc.
On est dans l'UE, donc on a pas le choix.




> Vivre en Suisse, c'est pour moi tre un immigr dans un pays o il y a 25% d'immigrs de toutes origines (vraiment toutes).


Ce n'est pas du tout la mme immigration.
En France il y a des histoires de regroupement familial tendu :  ramenez vos voisins en France pour qu'ils touchent le RSA. (ils ne trouveront jamais de travail, ils ne s'intgreront jamais, ils seront cas dans des banlieues sans espoir) 
En Suisse ce n'est pas la mme chose.

----------


## DevTroglodyte

> Par contre ici beaucoup de police, beaucoup, prsente. C'est un service public, comme lhpital ou l'enseignement. De qualit videmment


C'est le souci, pour la police... la ntre n'est pas d'une qualit exceptionnelle, elle est mal utilise, et trs mal rpartie. Pour le reste aussi, d'ailleurs, mais je rebondissais sur la partie scuritaire ^^

----------


## Jon Shannow

Les intrts de Macron sont trs... changeants

----------


## tanaka59

Bonjour, 




> Tu veux dire "des trucs qui sont en baisse constante depuis des annes, et suffisamment bas pour qu'il soit largement possible de s'intresser aux autres problmatiques de la socit, 
> comme par exemple les soins, l'assistance sociale auprs des dfavoriss (genre, les banlieues laisses  leur sort), et les soins" ?


On reparle des milliards qui partent en fraude sociale (chmage, caf, scu , retraite , urssaf ... ) ?

On reparle des centaines de milliers dusurpation d'identit ?

On reparle de la problmatique des milliers de logements squatts (d'aprs un rcente estimation quelque 4500 dossiers au niveau nationale) ? C'est sans parler des dossiers "fantmes", en somme la partie non visible de l'iceberg  cause du laxisme de la justice ... L'estimation est port  quelques 10  15 000 logements squatts . Les propritaires n'bruitent plus un mot par ecoeuremment  force et lassitude ...

"La pseudo baisse" des cambriolages et actes de vandalisme , s'explique de manire assez simple . Pour des voles de carburants , ou des larcins de faibles valeurs par exemple , un nombre croissant de victimes ainsi que la police ne prennent mme plus la peine de faire les dmarches de plaintes . Le phnomne prend de l'ampleur en milieu rural. De plus en plus de voles  rptitions chez les agriculteurs, qui par lassitude ne prennent mme plus la peine de dposer plainte . 10  15% des actes malveillants ne sont mme plus signals ni comptabiliss . La police refuse mme d'instruire certaines plaintes car cela naboutira jamais.




> Non parce que bon, les problmatiques scuritaires, t'es bien gentil, mais ce n'est pas du tout ce qu'il y a besoin de prioriser de nos jours...


Je dois donc en conclure que les franais sont des menteurs ? des affabulateurs ? Cela ne coute rien  la socit donc ? 




> ce dont on a besoin, et surtout les classes populaires, c'est d'un accs aux soins bien plus facile (mdecins de ville, dj, histoire de dcharger les urgences), d'un meilleur enseignement histoire de ne pas les exclure de l'enseignement suprieur ou des emplois plus qualifis (voir des emplois tout court), et surtout, pour commencer, de remettre du social dans les zones dfavorises et dans les banlieues, histoire de ne plus leur donner ce sentiment d'exclusion de la socit, justement... a s'appelle de la prvention, au passage, et a permettrait de diminuer ce qui tobnubile (le scuritaire).


Les milliards dpenss par l'anru cela te parle ? https://www.anru.fr/

----------


## DevTroglodyte

> On reparle des milliards qui partent en fraude sociale (chmage, caf, scu , retraite , urssaf ... ) ?
> 
> On reparle des centaines de milliers dusurpation d'identit ?
> 
> On reparle de la problmatique des milliers de logements squatts (d'aprs un rcente estimation quelque 4500 dossiers au niveau nationale) ? C'est sans parler des dossiers "fantmes", en somme la partie non visible de l'iceberg  cause du laxisme de la justice ... L'estimation est port  quelques 10  15 000 logements squatts . Les propritaires n'bruitent plus un mot par ecoeuremment  force et lassitude ...


Oh oui, reparles en, on n'a pas assez tourn en boucle sur le scuritarisme  outrance qui fait le jeu des extrmistes de droite (voire pire).

----------


## Ryu2000

> Je dois donc en conclure que les franais sont des menteurs ? des affabulateurs ? Cela ne coute rien  la socit donc ?


Il semblerait que t'ais du mal avec le concept de priorit.
Rflchit un peu parce que si a te trouve la scurit n'est pas dans ton top 3. ( mon avis la chose qui t'obsde le plus c'est la bureaucratie)
Donc tu pourrais te dire "la scurit est moins importante que simplifier l'administration".




> On reparle des milliards qui partent en fraude sociale (chmage, caf, scu , retraite , urssaf ... ) ?


Il parait que compar  l'vasion fiscale des riches et des grosses entreprises a ne reprsente rien.
En plus il faut tenir compte des gens qui ont droit  des aides et qui ne les demandent pas. (gnralement ils ne savent pas qu'ils ont le droit  des aides)

===
Qu'est-ce que c'est que ce cirque ?
Popularit: pourquoi Macron sen tire mieux que Hollande et Sarkozy



> Il flotte dans les alles du pouvoir, comme un vent de lgret. Lpidmie de coronavirus se retire enfin, les Franais profitent des terrasses et des tempratures estivales, la consommation repart et lconomie devrait rebondir.
> 
> Le prsident de la Rpublique cherche  tirer des bnfices politiques de* ce contexte a priori favorable* et se prpare  repartir  la rencontre des Franais. Dans son entretien au magazine Zadig, Emmanuel Macron a mme compar la priode actuelle  la fin du Moyen ge et au dbut de la Renaissance.
> 
> *Il est dans une bonne phase. Cest la jubilation, il est content, il ne pense qu la prsidentielle*. Mais leuphorie actuelle ne doit pas masquer les tendances profondes du pays, met en garde un cadre de la majorit, conscient de jouer les rabat-joie.


 part sa consommation de cocane je ne vois pas ce qui pourrait expliquer le fait que Macron soit euphorique.

Alors que c'est a qu'on devrait voir :
Covid-19 : la France se dirige-t-elle vers des faillites en cascade avec la fin du "quoi qu'il en cote" ?
Il y a beaucoup d'entreprises qui auraient du faire faillite depuis longtemps, elles ont survcurent avec les aides, maintenant elles doivent mourir. Elles se sont endettes et elles ne pourront jamais rembourser.

 la limite quand on pourra aller  la salle de sport et aux festivals sans masque ni vaccination on pourra commencer  se rjouir d'un truc.

----------


## tanaka59

Bonjour, 




> Oh oui, reparles en, on n'a pas assez tourn en boucle sur le scuritarisme  outrance qui fait le jeu des extrmistes de droite (voire pire).


Je dois donc en dduire que les franais qui ont des intentions de vote rn, dlf ... sont racistes, violents, fachos ?




> Il semblerait que t'ais du mal avec le concept de priorit.


Je n'ai aucun mal.

Sujet de :

> scurit (tous les sujets dj voqus)
> emploi (comment ne pas sombrer dans une casse social avec la prcarisation du march du travail + risque de chmage ?) 
> fiscalit (comment ne pas tre cras de taxes ?)




> Rflchit un peu parce que si a te trouve la scurit n'est pas dans ton top 3. ( mon avis la chose qui t'obsde le plus c'est la bureaucratie)


Je les mets sur un pied d'galit. De mon point de vu l'un de va pas sans l'autre. 

L'tat n'a jamais fait de rforme structurelle/organisationnelle . 

Je prend un exemple concret :

Mr Michu se fait usurper son identit . Le fraudeur peut donc agir au nom de Mr Michu en touchant indument des prestations sociales ou bnficier de services (crdit, tlcoms, services bancaire ) ... Au final Mr Michu est victime d'une usurpation d'identit . Il est aussi abusivement fich banque de France / interdit bancaire / interdit PREVENTEL . 

Des organismes lui rclament de l'argent qu'il ne doit pas ... Mr Michu doit aussi au final dpenser de l'argent pour des dmarches administratives (avocat, plainte, procdure en justice, frais d'huissier ... ) ... En supplment du prjudice financier il y a le prjudice morale, le prjudice de sant (bah oui se faire usurper son identit peut avoir un impact dessus comme le stress ...), le prjudice indirect  sur l'conomie (quid de l'impact financier d'un organisme de crdit qui voit disparaitre 100 000  de fraude au crdit ? ), l'impact conomique de l'argent "non dpens" (quid des frais de justice qui auraient pu servir pour acheter un bien ou un service ?).

Ce n'est pas a Mr Michu de payer les carences de l'tat et de ces institutions, si celles ci sont incapables de revoir leurs procdure anti fraude et de lutte contre la fraude.

---

Des exemples comme cela je peux en donner des centaines ou l'tat est laxiste ... 




> Donc tu pourrais te dire "la scurit est moins importante que simplifier l'administration".


Sur des choses plus orients "milles feuilles" et moins aspect scuritaire ... On peut aussi en dire long (procdure pour faire aboutir un projet d'infra quelconque ...). Le dcoupage administratif du pays, le fonctionnement des institutions, l'organisation des institutions ... 

Je vais donner un autre exemple . Depuis 2014 (avoir la loi ALUR) et 2015 (avec la loi NOTRe) les intercommunalits peuvent maintenant avoir leur propre propre gestions du rseau routier . Vous savez les fameux cartouches "M" bleus. 

Historiquement il y avait commune/dpartement/tat . Maintenant on vient d'ajouter intercommunalit, les routes territoriales (pour les collectivits  statu particulier ...) , puis viendra horizon 2023 le projet de loi 4D ou maintenant on aura l'chelon rgional ! 

C'est mignon ... Au final l'usager de la route est une fois de plus le dindon de la farce > fonction du gestionnaire de voirie et de la couleur de cette collectivit locale, c'est une jungle des vitesses (70/80/90/110/130) ... Chaque chelon est d'accord ou non pour augmenter ou baisser les vitesses. Chaque collectivit y va donc de son grain de sel avec "sa politique" de radar. 

Rsultat l'automobiliste lambda paye la note ... 60 % des excs de vitesses font moins de 5  10 km/h . Donc on a une majorit qui engraisse cette politique du chiffre pour entretenir le mille feuille ... Pour donner une ide en France on change de vitesse tous les 800 m en milieu rural ... 

Dans la btise de ce mille feuille, je peux encore tirer des exemples au km .

Avec une politique du mille feuille, chaque collectivit fait son truc  sa sauce, sans fdralisme ... Donc pour traiter un problme de fond on laisse pourrir ...

----------


## virginieh

> On reparle des milliards qui partent en fraude sociale (chmage, caf, scu , retraite , urssaf ... ) ?


On parle du fait que les partis qui parlent le plus de scurit et de fraude sociale (et pas seulement le RN, mais il en fait partie) sont les premiers  frauder sur les fonds qui leurs sont allous ? Qu'ils ignorent le fait que la fraude fiscale cote plus que celles que tu cites ? 
Du fait que quand ils parlent des taxes trop leves en France, ce n'est que pour servir de prtexte  baisser celles des plus riches, mais que du coup ceux de la classe moyenne se retrouvent justement  devoir payer toujours plus, pour moins de service public ?

----------


## Gunny

> Encore une fois, macron fait une politique de droite qui consiste a tuer les services publics pour faire apparaitre le priv comme un sauveur... C'est classique et ca bnficie largement aux classes suprieures et une partie de la classe moyenne. (ceux qui auront l'assurance qui va bien).
> 
> Mais, si je peux faire une suggestion, pour que ca change, il faut bien convaincre les gens qu'il y a un problme.
> On a donc besoin de pdagogie pour expliquer que non, la scurit et l'immigration, c'est pas le plus important, que le pen n'a aucune rponses aux problmes de la socit, j'entends les vrais problmes dquipements, etc... et que le bien commun a de la valeur.
> 
> Que les exonrations de charge sont un cadeau aux patrons, mais que c'est du salaire en moins pour les salaris(mme si le net augmente) etc...
> 
> 
> Pour cela, je pense qu'il faut : 
> ...


Malheureusement ce n'est pas qu'un manque de pdagogie de la part de la Gauche. Quand tous les grands groupes de mdias appartiennent aux mmes personnes il devient difficile de se faire entendre plus loin que sa paroisse. J'ai rcemment vu mon feed d'actualits se remplir soudainement de faits divers sordides. Si je n'avais pas un il aussi critique et d'autres sources, je pourrais facilement croire que l'inscurit devient de pire en pire en France. Je ne peux m'empcher de relever les similarits avec le traitement de l'actualit en 2002.

----------


## Ryu2000

Il y a un dito dans Charlie Hebdo qui parle de la prsidentielle :



> https://twitter.com/Charlie_Hebdo_/s...64247858286594
> L'dito de Riss | "Le paradoxe est que le parti extrmiste de Marine Le Pen va se prsenter en rempart contre un autre extrmisme qui, cette fois, ne vient pas de la droite, mais dune gauche pseudo-progressiste."
> Bientt une statue pour Marine Le Pen ?


L'auteur de l'article crit que Macron est un repoussoir car c'est le candidat de l'oligarchie et que les mdias disent que Marine Le Pen est la candidate du peuple.
En gros je crois que sa thse c'est "les extrmistes de gauche sont tellement insupportable que les gens vont voter contre eux parce qu'ils en ont plein le dos de toutes ces conneries" :



> Les gauches amricaines et europennes, qui simaginent progressistes, sengouffrent dans la  cancel culture , et malheur  ceux qui sy opposent. Hier aux tats-Unis avec Trump, aujourdhui en France avec Marine Le Pen, on voit monter inexorablement des ides politiques conservatrices, voire dextrme droite. On peut se demander si la sduction quexerce Marine Le Pen sur les jeunes, et mme sur des lecteurs de gauche, ne trouve pas son explication dans *un rejet de cette injonction dadhrer systmatiquement aux ides dites  progressistes* , sans quaucun dbat ni aucune critique ne soient possibles. La popularit grandissante de Marine Le Pen nest pas due uniquement aux questions dimmigration et dinscurit. Elle est aussi probablement alimente par le ras-le-bol dun progressisme primaire et simpliste qui na rien  voir avec le progrs, mais davantage avec le sectarisme. Le paradoxe est que le parti extrmiste de Marine Le Pen va se prsenter en rempart contre un autre extrmisme qui, cette fois, ne vient pas de la droite, mais dune gauche pseudo-progressiste. Cette gauche qui veut dconstruire lHistoire est en train den construire une autre qui va peut-tre porter au pouvoir un parti de droite radicale.  vouloir dboulonner les statues de Colbert et de Jean Ribault, les noprogressistes de gauche dressent un pidestal  lextrme droite, sans mme sen rendre compte. Un bilan catastrophique pour les aptres de la dconstruction de lHistoire, thorie qui pouvait jusqu prsent apparatre seulement hasardeuse, mais qui demain risque de se rvler tragique.


C'est vrai qu'il faudrait lcher le socital et plutt s'occuper du social.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Malheureusement ce n'est pas qu'un manque de pdagogie de la part de la Gauche. Quand tous les grands groupes de mdias appartiennent aux mmes personnes il devient difficile de se faire entendre plus loin que sa paroisse. J'ai rcemment vu mon feed d'actualits se remplir soudainement de faits divers sordides. Si je n'avais pas un il aussi critique et d'autres sources, je pourrais facilement croire que l'inscurit devient de pire en pire en France. Je ne peux m'empcher de relever les similarits avec le traitement de l'actualit en 2002.


Et encore faut-il dfinir ce qu'est la Gauche aujourd'hui... 
 ::aie:: 

Mais tu as parfaitement raison. Les mdias rendent tout discours non "no-libral" inaudible. Il est systmatiquement discrdit et surtout, SURTOUT, on ne parle pas des programmes, mais uniquement de sujets bien cibls, comme l'inscurit par exemple.

On est  un an de la prsidentielle et il n'y a pas un jour qui se passe sans qu'un nouveau fait divers fasse la une ! Et, ils ont tous un point commun. La justice a failli ! On croirait entendre les reprsentants d'Alliance qui prsenteraient le JT, mais, il parait que ce sont des "journalistes" >>> foutaises !

----------


## fredoche

> Et encore faut-il dfinir ce qu'est la Gauche aujourd'hui...


rponse simple : C'est la main o ton pouce est  droite  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Jon Shannow

> rponse simple : C'est la main o ton pouce est  droite


 ::ptdr::

----------


## Ryu2000

> J'ai rcemment vu mon feed d'actualits se remplir soudainement de faits divers sordides.


a par exemple ?
Paris : crack, trafic et inscurit... les jardins du Nord-Est dserts par les familles ?

C'est sympa de voir que des gens se rendent compte de la manipulation mdiatique. Les mdias mainstream peuvent mettre un sujet en avant, par exemple en ce moment il y a des articles sur la racisme entre les maghrbins et les autres africains. C'est un truc qui existe depuis toujours, c'est trange qu'on en parle maintenant.

Une fois des responsables politiques taient mcontent parce qu'un documentaire cologiste avait t diffus  la TV  ::P: 
Le film "Home" a-t-il biais le rsultat des europennes?



> Plus mesure, l'ex-ministre de l'Environnement Corinne Lepage (MoDem, prsidente de la formation cologiste Cap21) a voqu une possible "arrire pense" dans la programmation.





> C'est la main o ton pouce est  droite


a dpend dans quel sens est ta main.

----------


## David_g

> rponse simple : C'est la main o ton pouce est  droite


hh. j'aurais fait la mme rponse  ::): 
Les anglo-saxons, ils ont un trs bon moyen mmo car tes mains devant toi, la gauche fait un L pour left (ddicace au gamin de 10 ans qui s'est moqu d'une copine qui ne connait pas sa gauche de sa droite, a l'a bcp aid en fait)




> a dpend dans quel sens est ta main.


Faut arrter ces conneries de nord et de sud ! Une fois pour toutes, le nord, suivant comment on est tourn, a change tout !Perceval

----------


## tanaka59

Bonjour, 

L'UE invente un parquet europen pour lutter contre la fraude fiscale ... avec 22 membres et sans les paradis fiscaux : https://www.rtbf.be/info/monde/europ...re?id=10772744. Cherchez l'erreur  ::ptdr::

----------


## Ryu2000

> sans les paradis fiscaux


Les paradis fiscaux de l'UE sont :
- Luxembourg
- Irlande
- Pays-Bas
- Malte
- Chypre

Et les pays qui manquent sont la Sude, le Danemark, lIrlande, la Pologne et la Hongrie. Donc il n'y a que l'Irlande comme paradis fiscal absent du parquet union-europen.

De toute faon l a parle de fraude fiscale et les lois de l'UE permettent de faire de l'vasion fiscale (c'est la mme chose en lgal), donc leur truc ne servira probablement  rien, c'est encore des dizaines de millions d'euros gaspill.
Les grosses entreprises arriveront toujours  organiser leur dficit pour viter l'impt l o y'en a.

----------


## halaster08

> On est  un an de la prsidentielle et il n'y a pas un jour qui se passe sans qu'un nouveau fait divers fasse la une ! Et, ils ont tous un point commun. La justice a failli ! On croirait entendre les reprsentants d'Alliance qui prsenteraient le JT, mais, il parait que ce sont des "journalistes" >>> foutaises !


D'ailleurs mme quand la justice n'a pas failli c'est elle qui est point du doigt par les policiers/journaliste, dans l'affaire de Viry-Chatillons par exemple alors qu'on a clairement les preuves que la police a failli, menti et fait emprisonn des innocents, sur plusieurs mdias on entendait uniquement la parole des policiers indigns

----------


## BenoitM

> Les paradis fiscaux de l'UE sont :
> - Luxembourg
> - Irlande
> - Pays-Bas
> - Malte
> - Chypre
> 
> Et les pays qui manquent sont la Sude, le Danemark, lIrlande, la Pologne et la Hongrie. Donc il n'y a que l'Irlande comme paradis fiscal absent du parquet union-europen.


Aww j'ai mis un pouce vert  Ruy 




> De toute faon l a parle de fraude fiscale et les lois de l'UE permettent de faire de l'vasion fiscale (c'est la mme chose en lgal), donc leur truc ne servira probablement  rien, c'est encore des dizaines de millions d'euros gaspill.
> Les grosses entreprises arriveront toujours  organiser leur dficit pour viter l'impt l o y'en a.


Ce n'est pas le but du parquet. Le but du parquet est de vrifier l'utilisation des fonds europens.

----------


## fredoche

Une petite perle...

----------


## Ryu2000

> Une petite perle...


Manuel Valls l'a mal pris :



> https://twitter.com/manuelvalls/stat...43286658637827
> Aucun commentaire sur la parodie et les arguments utiliss..mais un rappel: ce programme est  limage dune chane de tl publique, TV3, vritable machine de propagande, unique en Europe, au service de lindpendantisme catalan et visant  discrditer tous ses adversaires.
> Citer le Tweet


C'est impressionnant quand mme, tout le monde le dteste mais il arrive  se faire lire ?

===
Stphane Sjourn: Certains programmes de CNews participent  labaissement du dbat politique



> Conseiller dEmmanuel Macron, Stphane Sjourn appelle  revoir larsenal rglementaire et lgislatif qui encadre laudiovisuel franais pour notamment dcompter le temps de parole des ditorialistes les plus engags en politique. Dans son viseur, la tte daffiche de CNews, Eric Zemmour

----------


## seedbarrett

> C'est impressionnant quand mme, tout le monde le dteste mais il arrive  se faire lire ?


Ce mec va russir  unir tous les peuples d'europe contre lui, c'est un peu le hro dont l'UE avait besoin pour nous runir. Et c'est tonnant qu'il l'ai mal pris, c'est du charlisme  gomtrie variable.

----------


## Jon Shannow

Pendant ce temps, en Macronnie, on se prpare au pire, mais... le pire pour qui ?

----------


## Ryu2000

Le gars dit un truc du genre  Je vais devoir prendre des dcisions, certaines difficiles et peut-tre qu'elles ne rendront pas possible ma candidature .
Mais si a se trouve c'est l'inverse, Macron se dit que faire comme Hollande et ne pas se reprsenter c'est plutt pas mal, et donc il peut en profiter pour faire passer le plus de lois impopulaires possible, vu qu'il n'a pas  se soucier de la campagne.

Ou alors c'est juste du discours de politicien qui veut faire croire qu'il pense d'abord  la nation avant de penser  sa carrire. "Je ne suis pas en campagne, je vais prendre des dcisions importantes pour le pays".

----------


## halaster08

> Pendant ce temps, en Macronnie, on se prpare au pire, mais... le pire pour qui ?


Bonne question:
-Pour les retraits ? ha non dj fait
-Les tudiants ? aussi
-Les chomeurs ? aussi
-Le personnel soignant ? aussi
-Les riches ? Nan je dconne

Il sait qu'il est cram, il va finir de passer en force ses rformes sur le chmage et les retraites et ce sera son ancien premier ministre Philippe qui prendra le relai, car non seulement il tait assez populaire mais en plus il peut tenter de faire une alliance LR-LREM

----------


## tanaka59

Bonjour, 




> Le gars dit un truc du genre  Je vais devoir prendre des dcisions, certaines difficiles et peut-tre qu'elles ne rendront pas possible ma candidature .
> Mais si a se trouve c'est l'inverse, Macron se dit que faire comme Hollande et ne pas se reprsenter c'est plutt pas mal, et donc il peut en profiter pour faire passer le plus de lois impopulaires possible, vu qu'il n'a pas  se soucier de la campagne.
> 
> Ou alors c'est juste du discours de politicien qui veut faire croire qu'il pense d'abord  la nation avant de penser  sa carrire. "Je ne suis pas en campagne, je vais prendre des dcisions importantes pour le pays".


Macron ne se reprsentera pas c'est clair ... d'ici la fin d'anne ils vont nous pondre leur 2 rformes anti social retraite + chmage, histoire de couler encore plus les prcaires  :8O:   ::alerte::   ::evilred::   ::furieux::   ::furax::   ::rouleau::

----------


## Ryu2000

> Philippe qui prendra le relai


Comme quand Benoit Hamon a succd  Hollande  :;): 




> Macron ne se reprsentera pas c'est clair ...


On sait jamais. Pour l'instant il n'a pas d'adversaire, si a continue il pourrait gagner par forfait  ::P: 
Il y a des rumeurs d'une candidature de Zemmour, mais j'y crois pas trop pour le moment. (il a des lobbys puissants derrire lui, donc on ne sait jamais)

Bon de toute faon on s'en fout un peu de qui gouverne, c'est toujours la mme politique en fin de compte J'ai pas senti des masses de diffrences entre Sarkozy, Hollande et Macron. (au niveau des lois qui ont t instaurs sous leurs mandats)




> les prcaires


La crise conomique est mondiale, on va tous en chier. Il n'y a pas qu'en France que la qualit de vie va se dgrader. On vivait trop bien, a ne va pas continuer ternellement.
Quand les dettes sont aussi grosses a ne peut que mal aller.

----------


## DevTroglodyte

> La crise conomique est mondiale, on va tous en chier. Il n'y a pas qu'en France que la qualit de vie va se dgrader. On vivait trop bien, a ne va pas continuer ternellement.


Le problme, c'est que notre qualit de vie ne se dgrade pas en faveur de l'environnement ou de la dette franaise, a aurait pu encore tre accept ... elle se dgrade en faveur des grosses entreprises et des riches. Qui n'ont pas besoin d'autant de pognon, vu qu'ils le planquent ou se le distribuent entre eux. Je me demande quand a va pter.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Le problme, c'est que notre qualit de vie ne se dgrade pas en faveur de l'environnement ou de la dette franaise, a aurait pu encore tre accept ... elle se dgrade en faveur des grosses entreprises et des riches. Qui n'ont pas besoin d'autant de pognon, vu qu'ils le planquent ou se le distribuent entre eux. Je me demande quand a va pter.


Mais, il leur faut de l'argent pour acheter a  ::roll::   ::calim2::

----------


## tanaka59

Bonjour, 




> Mais, il leur faut de l'argent pour acheter a


Donc on rsume

> un inconnu qui achte une uvre d'art
> uvre d'art invisible et immatrielle 

Cela me rappelle la blague : "Bonjour je suis Fou , j'appelle pour Rien car Personne est tomb dans un trou"  ::aie::  ... Fou  , Rien et Personne sont les protagonistes de l'histoire  ::ptdr::

----------


## Ryu2000

> Le problme, c'est que notre qualit de vie ne se dgrade pas en faveur de l'environnement ou de la dette franaise


Certes les dettes ne vont pas diminuer, par contre il est possible qu'on pollue moins.  cause de la crise conomique on va moins consommer et moins voyager (moins d'objets  produire, moins d'objets  transporter, moins d'objets  jeter  la poubelle, moins de pollution). 
Donc l'environnement se portera peut-tre mieux dans le futur. (Ce n'est pas grave que la consommation d'lectricit augmente *si* la part du nuclaire dans le mix nergtique mondial augmente.)

Il est probablement qu'un jour les dettes soient annules, mais tout le monde devra repartir  zro. (les banques ont achet de la dette avec notre pargne, en cas de dfaut de paiement notre argent disparaitra)
Les peuples du monde entier devront payer une fois encore pour les excs du monde de la finance.




> acheter


Dans l'art contemporain c'est important d'tre le premier  faire un truc (l'uvre la plus connue c'est un urinoir sign "R. Mutt").
Dans l'art en gnral c'est important de se faire mdiatiser, quand un artiste devient connu, toutes ses uvres prennent de la valeur. Les riches peuvent facilement spculer, il suffit d'acheter discrtement plusieurs uvres d'un artiste au pif, et d'un jour acheter une autre de ces uvres pour des millions, en faisant le plus de bruit possible, et voil. (l'art permet de blanchir de l'argent et de masquer son patrimoine)

----------


## Cincinnatus

> Le problme, c'est que notre qualit de vie ne se dgrade pas en faveur de l'environnement ou de la dette franaise, a aurait pu encore tre accept ... elle se dgrade en faveur des grosses entreprises et des riches. Qui n'ont pas besoin d'autant de pognon, vu qu'ils le planquent ou se le distribuent entre eux. Je me demande quand a va pter.


Il y a quelques annes, j'ai lu un article sur les consquences de la pollution industrielle chinoise sur l'agriculture. La production 'standard' est tellement dgrade qu'il existe en Chine des fermes dans des zones non pollues dont la production est rserve aux cadres du Parti. 

Voir aussi le lait frelat  la mlamine (300.000 bbs malades en 2008)  : Le scandale du lait frelat en Chine


Donc oui, les plus riches, surtout ceux responsables des pollutions et qui connaissent le problme, ont besoin de pognon pour accder aux produits sains.

----------


## David_g

> Il y a quelques annes, j'ai lu un article sur les consquences de la pollution industrielle chinoise sur l'agriculture. La production 'standard' est tellement dgrade qu'il existe en Chine des fermes dans des zones non pollues dont la production est rserve aux cadres du Parti. 
> 
> Voir aussi le lait frelat  la mlamine (300.000 bbs malades en 2008)  : Le scandale du lait frelat en Chine
> 
> Donc oui, les plus riches, surtout ceux responsables des pollutions et qui connaissent le problme, ont besoin de pognon pour accder aux produits sains.


Excellente vido sur ce sujet (de la nourriture) sur thinkerview : 


a fait relativement peur en soi.

----------


## fredoche

oui excellente interview qui date de plusieurs annes

Et qui convainc de l'importance de la matrise de ce nous ingrons.

Donc si vous savez pas quoi faire, reprenez le contrle et faites  manger

j'avais jamais remarqu ta signature David, tire de "Killing in the name of". Elle est rcente ?

----------


## ABCIWEB

> Bonne question:
> -Pour les retraits ? ha non dj fait
> -Les tudiants ? aussi
> -Les chomeurs ? aussi
> -Le personnel soignant ? aussi
> -Les riches ? Nan je dconne
> 
> Il sait qu'il est cram, il va finir de passer en force ses rformes sur le chmage et les retraites...


Ce n'est pas dcid pour la rforme des retraites d'aprs ce que j'ai entendu  la radio. Il serait hsitant et prtexte qu'il faut attendre l'aprs covid pour voir comment la reprise se concrtise et que c'est en fonction de tout ces indices conomiques qu'ils pourront dfinir la rforme des retraites. Cela n'a ni queue ni tte car ce n'est pas en fonction d'indices ponctuels qu'on dcide de rformes  long terme, mais bon c'est du Macron. Il peut bien dire ce qu'il veut puisque tous les mdia mainstream le relayent avec une bienveillance complice sans jamais aucune forme de critique. Traduction: il va faire des sondages d'opinion en continu (il peut se le permettre c'est nous qui payons), et s'il se voit trop juste il reportera cette rforme.

Cela dit, pour les retraits ce sera une deuxime couche car comme tu le dis, ils ont dj perdu du pouvoir d'achat avec une hausse de la CSG en 2018.

----------


## Ryu2000

> s'il se voit trop juste il reportera cette rforme.


Il n'a plus le temps de reporter des rformes, vraisemblablement il a compris que c'tait mort pour 2022, il a donc moins d'un an pour faire passer le maximum de rformes impopulaires.
Franais Asselineau en parle ici (a dure 2 minutes) :



> https://twitter.com/UPR_Asselineau/s...64691214778378
> Je ragis  la nouvelle dclaration stupfiante et menaante de Macron ce 3 juin 2021. Il confirme quil pourrait prendre des dcisions terribles dans les mois qui viennent !


De toute faon pourquoi vouloir tre prsident ? Quand il tait employ de banque, il gagnait beaucoup plus et il avait beaucoup moins d'emmerde. Je ne vois pas l'intrt de se reprsenter, il devrait faire comme Hollande.

----------


## David_g

> j'avais jamais remarqu ta signature David, tire de "Killing in the name of". Elle est rcente ?


j'en change rgulirement au fil de l'actualit (ctait rapport  une affaire au USA) et elle reste tellement d'actualit.
(puis bon j'espre les voir l'an prochain soit  Qubec, soit en festival).

----------


## David_g

Et c'tait le dernier jour de l'observatoire de la Lacit sacrifi sur l'autel lectoral LREM (et parce qu'il n'acquiesce pas  toute les idioties juridiques des politiques). Merci  Nicolas Cadne pour son travail prcis et sans tomber dans les diverses rcuprations.

----------


## ABCIWEB

> De toute faon pourquoi vouloir tre prsident ? Quand il tait employ de banque, il gagnait beaucoup plus et il avait beaucoup moins d'emmerde. Je ne vois pas l'intrt de se reprsenter...


Pour le prestige, pour le pouvoir, pour faire le kk  la tl et pour son carnet d'adresses. Le pouvoir c'est la drogue ultime pour flatter son go, pour se sentir suprieur et faire impression sans avoir  se justifier.

----------


## Ryu2000

> son carnet d'adresses


Le gars avait dj un gros rseau grce  son poste d'employ de banque, l son rseau s'est encore tendu, il pourra en tirer partie quand il retournera dans le priv.




> Le pouvoir c'est la drogue ultime pour flatter son go


Oui ben c'est bon il a t prsident 5 ans, il peut passer  autre chose. Il va peut-tre faire comme Hollande et ne pas se reprsenter. LREM pourrait mme organiser des primaires pour savoir qui envoyer  la place de Macron.

===
Dans les annes  venir on va beaucoup entendre parler de dette.
Rforme des retraites : "Il faudra travailler plus longtemps", avertit Edouard Philippe sur LCI



> Une position dans la droite ligne de sa tendance juppiste et librale, comme le rappelle Matthieu Desmoulins, journaliste politique  LCI : "Il reconnat lui-mme dans les pages de son livre quil a une certaine forme dinquitude lorsquil voit les chiffres de la dette. 25 milliards chiffrs par le Conseil dorientation des retraites, a ne lui plait pas du tout. Cest pour cela quil a toujours plaid pour accompagner cette rforme des retraites dconomies consquentes avec une mesure dge, cest--dire travailler plus longtemps", analyse-t-il.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> De toute faon pourquoi vouloir tre prsident ? Quand il tait employ de banque, il gagnait beaucoup plus et il avait beaucoup moins d'emmerde.





> Pour le prestige, pour le pouvoir, pour faire le kk  la tl et pour son carnet d'adresses. Le pouvoir c'est la drogue ultime pour flatter son go, pour se sentir suprieur et faire impression sans avoir  se justifier.


Perso, je me demande s'il n'est pas toujours salari (de l'ombre) des Banques Rothschild, et au final ses "rformes" ne seraient que des commandes de ses patrons. S'il a fini le job, ou suffisamment avanc pour que la marche arrire soit quasi impossible, Ils le rcupreront et placeront un autre pantin, moins clivant,  la place (Ils ont Bertrand ou Philippe en rserve).

----------


## pmithrandir

Je pense que vous sous estim le poids des convictions dans votre analyse.
A mon avis, loin dtre toujours salari de ces banques, il en a simplement gard l'esprit et la manire de penser. Une fois bien format, il n'a plus besoin de lien avec eux pour continuer  appliquer la doctrine.

Maintenant, bien sur qu'il va se reprsenter. Il n'y a personne dans larne politique de visible en ce moment sauf lui.

Y a une espce de mayonnaise sur le Pen qui vient de rapparaitre, mais c'est le marronnier des lections - 1 an. On ne parlait pas d'elle depuis 3 ans, et voila qu'elle rapparait par miracle...

Mais en dehors de ce, y a rien. le COVID a tu toutes les oppositions qui se sont vu relgu le rle de suiveur ou de tatillon juridique.
Oublis les gilet jaune, ltat a fil des milliard d'euros a tout le monde.
La reforme de retraite, enterre

Il va y avoir quelques trucs dthique au passage, et puis on aura fini le quinquennat.


Et pour ce qui est du pouvoir, regardez la vido avec Carlitto. Elle reflte plusieurs choses : 
 - des moments vcu en tant que prsident totalement improbable(jouer avec l'OM, faire un cinema bizarre, ...)
 - Avoir accs a des secrets
 - Un logement plutt cool dans Paris...


J'y vois les meilleures raisons pour ne pas vouloir lcher le pouvoir.

Et croyez bien que si personne ne se prsente a gauche... a un moment hollande essayera un come back. il faitv dj des appels du pied pas vraiment discret.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Maintenant, bien sur qu'il va se reprsenter. Il n'y a personne dans larne politique de visible en ce moment sauf lui.


Quel clampin voterait Macron au premier tour d'une prsidentielle en 2022 ?
Macron va probablement faire passer des lois impopulaire et disparaitre en 2022. Dans 1 an on sera fix.




> Y a une espce de mayonnaise sur le Pen qui vient de rapparaitre, mais c'est le marronnier des lections - 1 an.


J'ai pas entendu parler de Marine, mais par contre j'ai entendu parler de Zemmour.
Prsidentielle 2022. ric Zemmour candidat ?  Peut-tre quil faut passer  laction , dit-il

Ah ben si l a parle d'elle :
2022 : Marine Le Pen inquite face  lventuelle candidature de Zemmour




> Et croyez bien que si personne ne se prsente a gauche... a un moment hollande essayera un come back.


Il ne me semble pas que la gauche soit tendance en ce moment. C'est  cause de toutes les conneries socitales. On peut tre de gauche et ne pas tre  fond pro migrant et pro LGBT, au bout d'un moment a n'a rien a voir avec le social.
Il faudrait un parti de gauche srieux et pas  fond "progressiste".

Les mdias ne sont pas trs sympa avec Melenchon en ce moment :
Jean-Luc Mlenchon sme le trouble avec ses dclarations  propos des attentats et  vnements gravissimes  prcdant les lections

"HONTEUX", "NAUSABOND"... LA CLASSE POLITIQUE DNONCE DES PROPOS "COMPLOTISTES" DE MLENCHON

----------


## halaster08

> Et croyez bien que si personne ne se prsente a gauche... a un moment hollande essayera un come back. il faitv dj des appels du pied pas vraiment discret.


Le problme a gauche c'est pas l'absence de candidat ...

----------


## pmithrandir

> Le problme a gauche c'est pas l'absence de candidat ...


y a qui ?

Parce que je serai incapable de citer 10 personnalits plausibles.

Des gens motivs, oui, y en a... mais des srieux ?

----------


## virginieh

> Quel clampin voterait Macron au premier tour d'une prsidentielle en 2022 ?
> Macron va probablement faire passer des lois impopulaire et disparaitre en 2022. Dans 1 an on sera fix.


->Les jeunes qui ont aim sa vido danecdotes,
-> les vieux qui votent  droite par habitude et qui ont assimil que LREM a pris la place de LR,
-> toutes les proffession librales aises (mdecins, avocats ...)  qui votent  droite par habitude et qui ont assimil que LREM a pris la place de LR et qui vont avoir oubli les rformes dsavantageuses pour eux de Macron  cause du Covid.

avec une grosse grosse abstention des lecteurs n'ayant pas de candidats d'opposition crdible

Rien qu'avec a il a les 20% environ dont il a besoin au premier tour.

Tu rajoutes  a un pouvantail extremiste de droite (traditionnellement le RN mais s'ils le remplacent par Zeimour a marche pareil) pour lui servir d'adversaire au second tour et il sera rlu

----------


## Gunny

> y a qui ?
> 
> Parce que je serai incapable de citer 10 personnalits plausibles.
> 
> Des gens motivs, oui, y en a... mais des srieux ?


Je pense qu'il faisait rfrence aux 50 candidats de gauche prsents  chaque prsidentielle.

----------


## tanaka59

Bonjour, 




> Le problme a gauche c'est pas l'absence de candidat ...


Tout simplement que la gauche ne sait plus rpondre aux attentes des franais . A part des positions dogmatiques et de bienpensances qui pourrissent plus qu'autre choses la vie des gens . Effectivement il n'y a rien de bon  en attendre de ces partis.

----------


## halaster08

> y a qui ?
> 
> Parce que je serai incapable de citer 10 personnalits plausibles.
> 
> Des gens motivs, oui, y en a... mais des srieux ?


Srieux ou pas, il y en a dj qui sont dclar, et la tentative d'union a pas eu l'air trs efficaces, donc on va se retrouver encore avec pleins de candidats qui vont disperser les voix, et Hollande ne fdrera pas plus que Mlenchon

----------


## halaster08

> Tout simplement que la gauche ne sait plus rpondre aux attentes des franais .


Moi elle rponds largement aux miennes, tout le monde n'est pas obnubil par les faux problmes de scurit que les mdias nous vendent a base de fait divers tous les jours

Quand le ministre de l'intrieur base sa politique sur le bon sens de son boucher plutt que sur les rapports de son ministre, a en dit long sur les couleuvres qu'ont essaye de nous faire avaler.

----------


## Cincinnatus

> Srieux ou pas, il y en a dj qui sont dclar, et la tentative d'union a pas eu l'air trs efficaces, donc on va se retrouver encore avec pleins de candidats qui vont disperser les voix, et Hollande ne fdrera pas plus que Mlenchon


Le problme avec ces deux l, archtypique des candidats  gauche, c'est que Hollande, pour plagier ta signature, tait "en thorie"  gauche, mais pas tant que a, et Mlenchon n'est pas crdible, plus grande gueule que srieux, moins en tout cas que d'autres de son parti comme Adrien Quatennens. Et on peut oublier Montebourg et Hidalgo, loin d'avoir la carrure ou mme la crdibilit.

----------


## halaster08

> ->Les jeunes qui ont aim sa vido danecdotes,
> -> les vieux qui votent  droite par habitude et qui ont assimil que LREM a pris la place de LR,


- Les jeunes sont majoritairement abstentionnistes, qu'ils trouvent le prsident cool ou sympa c'est bien pour les sondages, pas pour les vrais votes, ils ne se dplaceront pas plus pour voter que d'habitude  
- Entre la hausse de la CSG et la rforme des retraites dont ils ont peur qu'elle fasse encore baiss leur retraite,pas sr qu'ils revotent Macron, je les vois plutt retourner chez LR sauf si scandale Fillon bis pour leur futur candidat

----------


## Ryu2000

> ->Les jeunes qui ont aim sa vido danecdotes,


Vous pensez que les jeunes de 18 ans sont rellement aussi con ?
Cela dit je connaissais des lycens qui ont vot Sarkozy en 2007...




> -> les vieux qui votent  droite par habitude et qui ont assimil que LREM a pris la place de LR,


Il y a peut-tre autant de vieux qui votent  gauche que de vieux qui votent  droite. Mes parents sont 100% PS par exemple. C'est impossible qu'ils votent LREM au premier tour.




> -> toutes les proffession librales aises (mdecins, avocats ...)  qui votent  droite par habitude et qui ont assimil que LREM a pris la place de LR


Ils ne sont pas tous aussi con, il faut arrter de constamment mpriser les mdecins et les avocats, comme on dit "il y en a des biens".
De toute faon tout le monde dteste le plan de retraite de l'UE :
Rforme des retraites : avocats, mdecins, pilotes les manifestations continuent lundi



> Pour la premire fois dans lhistoire sociale de ce pays, des avocats, des professionnels du soin et des salaris du transport arien runis en collectif dfileront ensemble pour dnoncer le projet de captation sans sommation de leurs rgimes autonomes de retraite , a soulign dans le Journal du dimanche le collectif SOS Retraites, cr par ces professions pour dfendre la spcificit de leurs rgimes.





> Rien qu'avec a il a les 20% environ dont il a besoin au premier tour.


C'est pass limite en 2017, l a passera plus.
Il faut regarder en pourcentage des inscrits :
M. Benot HAMON : 4,82%
M. Jean-Luc MLENCHON : *14,84%*
M. Franois FILLON : *15,16%*
Mme Marine LE PEN	: *16,14%*
M. Emmanuel MACRON : *18,19%*
Il n'y a aura pas toujours 4 candidats au coude  coude.

C'tait quand mme spciale a campagne de 2017, Fillon a subit un acharnement mdiatique et judiciaire, l'intgralit des mdias, du showbizz, des milliardaires tait derrire Macron.




> Tu rajoutes  a un pouvantail extremiste de droite (traditionnellement le RN mais s'ils le remplacent par Zeimour a marche pareil) pour lui servir d'adversaire au second tour et il sera rlu


Je ne sais pas si Zemmour ferait un pouvantail. Il peut facilement avoir le soutient de la Licra, de la LDJ, etc. Il a le soutient des sionistes.
Il est peut-tre pote avec des milliardaires qui possdent des mdias.

a fait des dcennies que les gouvernement successifs font venir le plus de musulmans possible. Ils ont t utilis pour faire baisser les salaires, puis pour crer du chmage et un jour ils seront utiliss pour faire une guerre civile. (a pourrait se fritter entre musulmans comme  Dijon avec les dealers maghrbins contre des tchtchnes)




> Tout simplement que la gauche ne sait plus rpondre aux attentes des franais.


En ralit la droite est au moins aussi pourrie que la gauche.
LREM et LR ne sont pas mieux que le PS, c'est la mme merde en ralit.
LREM fait plein de trucs socital aussi, l il y a la PMA pour toutes, aprs ce sera la GPA pour tous.




> Hollande ne fdrera pas plus que Mlenchon


Le grand fdrateur c'tait Benoit Hamon  ::heart:: , mais a n'a pas trs bien fonctionn Il est possible que le PS fasse un score plus petit en 2022 qu'en 2017  :8-): 

Peut-tre que 2022 sera l'anne du NPA et de Philippe Poutou.
Il existe un scnario pire que la rlection de Macron, ce serait l'lection de Jadot.  ::vomi::

----------


## tanaka59

Bonjour, 




> Moi elle rponds largement aux miennes, tout le monde n'est pas obnubil par les faux problmes de scurit que les mdias nous vendent a base de fait divers tous les jours


Bien videment les franais sont des affabulateurs et des menteurs , ils ne se passent rien ... C'est plus facile d'tre dans le dni de minorer, de que vouloir regarder la ralit en face .  ::?: 

Allez hop encore 2 affaires de squattes :

Un entrept en idf : https://immobilier.lefigaro.fr/artic...9-8b8737570841
Un maison squatte et qui a aussi servi  de llevage clandestin d'animaux dans le Pas de Calais : https://www.lavoixdunord.fr/1020524/...-morts-dans-la

Pour les affaires d'inscurit , pas plutard qu'hier soir entre 23h et 01h dans mon quartier :

> rodo sauvage (dans une banlieue pavillonaire et non pas des barres HLM ...) 
> tentatives de cambriolages signals
> individus faisant du porte  porte  23h30 !!! 

C'est surtout pas comme ci il y avait un couvre feu  21h ?!  :8O:

----------


## halaster08

> Bien videment les franais sont des affabulateurs et des menteurs , ils ne se passent rien ...


Ce n'est pas ce que j'ai dit, ta peur gentiment entretenu par les mdias te fait dformer mes propos, je n'ai pas qu'il n'y avait rien ou que quiconque tait un menteur (mis  part les politiques mais c'est leur mtier...) , juste que l'inscurit (dans les faits) n'a pas spcialement volu, alors que bizarrement le sentiment d'inscurit est en large hausse, moi j'ai comme l'impression que a vient du matraquage mdiatique qu'on subit autour de chaque fait divers, le gouvernement a dj fait 3 lois scuritaire depuis le dbut du mandat de Macron, a chaque fois la nouvelle loi est dbattue alors que la prcdente n'est pas encore effective, tout a pour juste des effets d'annonce et orienter le dbat.

Pour ma part je pense qu'on a plus urgent  faire qu'une n-ime loi scurit qui ne sera pas mis en application puisqu'on manque de personnel dans les tribunaux 


Pour ce qui est de tes faits divers, c'est pas nouveaux, mes grands-parents ont eux leur appartement squatt il y a 40ans, quand j'tais jeune (~20ans) un mec du village voisin a eu sa maison squatt, la seule chose qui est nouvelle c'est que c'est plus mis en avant dans les mdias, pareil les rodos ...



> > individus faisant du porte  porte  23h30 !!!


Mon dieu mais quelle horreur, vite qu'on appelle le premier ministre ! il nous faut absolument une loi immdiatement contre ce flau, laissons les tudiants mourir de faim encore qq temps ils ont l'habitude maintenant



> C'est surtout pas comme ci il y avait un couvre feu  21h ?!


Bah justement en passant a 23h30 ils sont sr que les gens sont chez eux, c'est plus rentable pour eux !

----------


## pmithrandir

Halaster, je suis d'accord avec le besoin d'une politique de gauche.

mais j'ai vraiment le plus grand mal a trouver des candidats.

Je citerai : 
Hollande -> comme gauche on fait mieux
Royal -> idem
Valls -> la on est carrment  droite
Hidalgo -> inconnue en dehors de Paris, et meme la je ne saurai pas donn une seule rforme en dehors des brds de seine pietons et du fiasco du valib.
Mlenchon -> pas prsidentiable, il ne sais pas rester calme. Comme disait le mec sur BFM TV, il se plaint toujours qu'on instrumentalise des petites phrases, mais c'est bien lui qui les dit. Donc au final, comment il tiendra en tant que prsident si en tant que candidat il s'croule dj.
Yannick Jadot chez les ecolo ?

Vous en voyez un seul de crdible la dedans ?

----------


## tanaka59

> Halaster, je suis d'accord avec le besoin d'une politique de gauche.
> 
> mais j'ai vraiment le plus grand mal a trouver des candidats.
> 
> Je citerai : 
> Hollande -> comme gauche on fait mieux
> Royal -> idem
> Valls -> la on est carrment  droite
> Hidalgo -> inconnue en dehors de Paris, et meme la je ne saurai pas donn une seule rforme en dehors des brds de seine pietons et du fiasco du valib.
> ...


VGE  ::mouarf::   ::aie::

----------


## ABCIWEB

> Halaster, je suis d'accord avec le besoin d'une politique de gauche.
> 
> mais j'ai vraiment le plus grand mal a trouver des candidats.
> 
> Je citerai : 
> Hollande -> comme gauche on fait mieux
> Royal -> idem
> Valls -> la on est carrment  droite
> Hidalgo -> inconnue en dehors de Paris, et meme la je ne saurai pas donn une seule rforme en dehors des brds de seine pietons et du fiasco du valib.
> ...


Crdible cela veut dire "en qui ont peut avoir confiance". Ceux qui ont t au pouvoir en faisant l'inverse de ce qu'ils promettaient ne sont par dfinition pas crdibles. Macron n'est pas pas crdible, et il ne l'tait dj pas quand il s'est prsent puisque c'tait un vote de droite par dfaut.

C'est le programme qui compte, pas le candidat, en tous cas c'est comme cela que les gens votent  droite sinon personne n'aurait vot pour un obscur ministre de l'conomie qui n'a pas plus de charisme que n'importe quel bonimenteur. Alors je ne vois pas pourquoi il faudrait un candidat de gauche extraordinaire pour voter  gauche quand ceux qui votent  droite se contentent du tout venant.

----------


## pmithrandir

justement, c'est tout l'inverse.
la driote n'a jamais lu un gars avec un programme. C'est toujours une election  la personnalit.

Chirac le sympa
Sarkosy l'actif charismatique
Macron le gendre idal.

Leur programme c'tait quoi... manger des pommes, nettoyer les banlieues et ni droite ni gauche ?

Y a bien que la gauche pour aller dfinir des programmes compliqu, puis a scharper sur des virgules et du coup  envoyer 6 candidats qui portent plus ou moins le mme message et qui ne trouve rien de mieux que de se tirer dans les pattes.(les voix des autres candidats de gauche tant plus "facile" a obtenir. Bilan, on a que des gouvernements de droite ou centriste depuis 2002.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Bilan, on a que des gouvernements de droite ou centriste depuis 2002.


Si tu demandes  quelqu'un de droite il va te dire qu'Hollande tait de gauche.
Gauche et droite sont des concepts totalement dpasss qui n'ont plus aucun sens aujourd'hui. La ralit c'est que UMP, PS, LREM, EELV, font exactement la mme politique (EELV est probablement pire que LREM, mais heureusement ce parti ne devrait pas prendre le pouvoir en 2022 donc tout va bien pour le moment). La seule chose qui pourrait me faire voter pour LREM c'est un second tour contre EELV.




> 6 candidats qui portent plus ou moins le mme message


Je ne suis pas convaincu qu'il y ait plus de candidats de gauche que de droite, si on regarde les candidats de 2017 :
- PS avec Benoit Hamon (soutenu par EELV, Jadot a donn ses voix  Hamon)
- LO avec Nathalie Arthaud
- NPA avec Philippe Poutou
- LFI avec Jean-Luc Mlenchon

- DLF avec Nicolas Dupont-Aignan
- FN avec Marine Lepen
- LREM avec Emmanuel Macron
- SP avec Jacques Cheminade (c'est peut-tre centre)
- Rsistons avec Jean Lassalle
- LR avec Franois Fillon
Et il y a l'UPR qui est au centre.

Si le candidat LFI tait Franois Ruffin, a aurait plus de gueule.
Au final les abstentionnistes ont raison depuis le dbut, tous les candidats sont pourris. (c'est toujours sympa d'aller voter pour un petit parti au premier tour, mais le second tour n'a pas grand intrt)

Au final gauche ou droite a ne change rien vu que c'est l'UE qui commande.
Les candidats de gauche font des promesses contraire aux traits de l'UE, si ils taient lu a m'tonnerait qu'ils dcident de ne plus respecter ces traits.

----------


## halaster08

> Et il y a l'UPR qui est au centre.


Non eux ils sont  l'ouest  ::): 





> Crdible cela veut dire "en qui ont peut avoir confiance". Ceux qui ont t au pouvoir en faisant l'inverse de ce qu'ils promettaient ne sont par dfinition pas crdibles. [...]C'est le programme qui compte


Dans un monde idal oui, malheureusement dans les faits c'est pas le cas, la plupart des gens ne se renseigne pas sur les programmes des candidats avant de vot, au mieux ils coutent les grands discours des candidats, discours souvent creux ou au mieux vagues.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Non eux ils sont  l'ouest


J'aurais pas dit mieux !  ::mouarf:: 





> Dans un monde idal oui, malheureusement dans les faits c'est pas le cas, la plupart des gens ne se renseigne pas sur les programmes des candidats avant de vot, *au mieux ils coutent les grands discours des candidats*, discours souvent creux ou au mieux vagues.


a, c'est vraiment au mieux. En grande partie, ils coutent TF1, BFM et Cie qui leur dit qui ne pas voter !  ::roll::

----------


## tanaka59

Bonjour, 




> Non eux ils sont  l'ouest 
> 
> Dans un monde idal oui, malheureusement dans les faits c'est pas le cas, la plupart des gens ne se renseigne pas sur les programmes des candidats avant de vot, au mieux ils coutent les grands discours des candidats, discours souvent creux ou au mieux vagues.


Je trouve que Asselineau est  gauche (centre gauche type Modem ou Gauche Moderne). Je peux me tromper.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Bonjour, 
> 
> 
> 
> Je trouve que Asselineau est  gauche (centre gauche type Modem ou Gauche Moderne). Je peux me tromper.


Heu Non ! Tu te fourres le doigt dans l'il jusqu'au coude, l.

Il a fait partie du Rassemblement pour la France et l'indpendance de l'Europe (RPF), de Pasqua et De Villier pas vraiment des gens de gauche !
Il a t nomm dlgu gnral  l'intelligence conomique au ministre de l'conomie et des Financs par Nicolas Sarkozy, l encore, pas vraiment un gouvernement de gauche.

Il se dit Gaulliste (ce qui ne signifie plus grand-chose), mais bon, c'est quand mme plus  droite qu' gauche. 

Mais,  l'ouest, lui va comme un gant  ::ptdr::

----------


## fredoche

> Bonjour, 
> 
> 
> 
> Je trouve que Asselineau est  gauche (centre gauche type Modem ou Gauche Moderne). Je peux me tromper.


Non a c'est la droite





> Si le candidat LFI tait Franois Ruffin, a aurait plus de gueule.


Yes Man !

Il serait peut-tre pas prsident, mais au moins il a une constance dans ses convictions, il n'est pas hors-sol, il n'est pas perch

----------


## Ryu2000

L'information qu'il fallait retenir c'est qu'il n'y a pas plus de candidats  gauche qu' droite.
Et il y a de la place, le NPA, FO et le PS font des petits scores. Est-ce que le PS arrivera  faire un jour mieux que les 4,82% des inscrits de Benoit Hamon ?
Le PS est mort, le NPA et FO sont anecdotique (on ne parle mme pas de gnration point S), EELV n'est pas de gauche, Melenchon met mal  l'aise les gens (cela dit en 2017 il tait proche de l'UMP, du FN et de LREM, mais aujourd'hui les mdias commencent  le traiter comme si c'tait un gars du FN).

Si Zemmour monte son partie, a motivera peut-tre la cration d'un front populaire en rponse  la menace fasciste  ::P:

----------


## pmithrandir

Le seul espoir que j'ai, c'est que Mlenchon se grille dfinitivement avec une belle casserole, qu'on arrive avec des second couteaux qui vont quitter les batailles d'go, et qui vont refaire une gauche plurielle  mme de l'emporter.

Et pour rpondre, Hollande de gauche... si on veut, mais il est surtout opportuniste. Mais il a bien gouvern a droite cot conomique et scurit. Bien loin de son aile gauche. Valls tant bien plus proche de LREM LR que d'autre chose sur l'idologie.

Bref, je n'ai toujours pas de noms de personnalits de gauche plausible.

A droite, j'ai quand mme macron, lepen, bertrand, pecresse... je les aime pas mais au moins ils viennent prpar  l'affrontement.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> mais aujourd'hui les mdias commencent  le traiter (Mlenchon) comme si c'tait un gars du FN.


Et devines pourquoi ? Ils savent qu'il a un trs grand charisme et qu'il est capable de finir au 2me tour face  Macron ou un autre no-libral. Leur pire cauchemar, c'est un 2me tour Mlenchon - Le Pen, parce que l, ils seront soit obligs de se dmasquer et d'appeler  voter Le Pen, soit de s'arracher la langue en appelant  leur fameux "Front Rpublicain" et donc voter Mlenchon. a me ferait bien rire de voir un 2nd tour comme a.

----------


## Gunny

> Le seul espoir que j'ai, c'est que Mlenchon se grille dfinitivement avec une belle casserole, qu'on arrive avec des second couteaux qui vont quitter les batailles d'go, et qui vont refaire une gauche plurielle  mme de l'emporter.


100% d'accord. Ce serait d'ailleurs dlicieusement ironique si les mdias en venaient  monter en pingle une casserole telle que Mlenchon doive se retirer de la course, ouvrant alors une opportunit unique  la gauche.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Ils savent qu'il a un trs grand charisme


Srieusement ?
Je n'ai pas trouv le charisme de Melenchon, je le trouve repoussant. Il semble hargneux, agressif, dsagrable.
Sarkozy, Hollande, Macron n'ont aucun charisme, donc compar aux autres il n'est pas si mal.




> Leur pire cauchemar, c'est un 2me tour Mlenchon - Le Pen


Il n'y a pas de consigne de vote  donner, que chacun se dmerde.
Arlette Laguiller n'a pas appel  voter Chirac en 2002, a c'tait styl.  :+1:  Alors que Mlenchon a appel  voter Macron.  :-1: 

Si les perdants taient courageux, ils diraient  leur lectorat "dmerdez-vous vous tes assez grand pour faire vos choix". (de toute faon quand ils disent "j'appelle  voter X" c'est parce qu'il y a un retour d'ascenseur (un gros partie comme LR, pourrait aller voir le FN et LFI et demander "qu'est-ce que vous me donner en change de ma consigne de vote ?", LFI peut promettre des postes, un peu comme Macron qui avait fait des promesses  Bayrou))

====
Ce qui est scandaleux c'est que les mdias peuvent pourrir les candidats qu'ils souhaitent. Ils s'acharnent constamment contre le FN, alors que le partie n'est pas moins en rgle que les autres. Et parfois ils attaquent d'autres partis.

----------


## fredoche

Je ne crois pas que Mlenchon ait appel  voter Macron

Montebourg,votre avis ?

J'ai le mien, c'est l'ancien dput de ma circonscription, je le suis depuis des annes. Je suis curieux du votre.

Je le crois assez probe, et fidle  ses ides. Il a eu les couilles de dmissionner. C'est parfois difficile mais globalement je l'apprcie

----------


## Ryu2000

> Je ne crois pas que Mlenchon ait appel  voter Macron


C'tait sous entendu, a se sentait qu'il tait beaucoup plus anti FN, qu'anti LREM.

L on voit qu'il dteste plus le FN que LREM :
Mlenchon rvise ses dclarations du soir du premier tour de la prsidentielle  son avantage



> Le soir du rsultat, *jai dit quil ne fallait pas quil y ait une seule voix pour Mme Le Pen*. Alors, attendez, sachant quil ny a que deux candidats, que ce nest pas moi qui lai choisi, je dis quil ne faut pas voter pour lautre. Hum, quest-ce que a pouvait bien vouloir dire ? [...] Jai dit Il ne faut pas voter pour Mme Le Pen parce que, oui, je ne voulais pas dire et ne pas entendre aprs ce quon vient dentendre par un certain nombre de vos amis qui disent : Mais vous tiez daccord avec tout a, la preuve, vous avez vot pour M. Macron. Moi, jai dit : On ne vote pas pour Mme Le Pen. .
> 
> *POURQUOI CEST FAUX*
> (...)
> La France insoumise avait dailleurs ensuite consult ses adhrents en interne sur le choix du vote de second tour, *en ne laissant le choix quentre abstention, vote blanc et vote Macron.*
> 
> Des proches de Jean-Luc Mlenchon ont, eux, donn des consignes plus claires ds le 23 avril aprs les rsultats, comme Alexis Corbire, porte-parole :  *Pas une voix ne doit aller au Front national.*  Le lendemain, lundi 24 avril, Danielle Simonnet en faisait autant sur Europe 1.


Bon aprs c'est du dtail, mais le choix propos par LFI tait :
AbstentionVote BlancLREM

----------


## pmithrandir

> Je ne crois pas que Mlenchon ait appel  voter Macron
> 
> Montebourg,votre avis ?
> 
> J'ai le mien, c'est l'ancien dput de ma circonscription, je le suis depuis des annes. Je suis curieux du votre.
> 
> Je le crois assez probe, et fidle  ses ides. Il a eu les couilles de dmissionner. C'est parfois difficile mais globalement je l'apprcie


Il a un bon capital sympathie, et un espace  gauche ouvert. Je pense en effet qu il fait plus propre que Mlenchon avec des ides proche.

Mais est il motiv ? Je n ai rien vu de sa part depuis si longtemps...

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Il n'y a pas de consigne de vote  donner, que chacun se dmerde.
> Arlette Laguiller n'a pas appel  voter Chirac en 2002, a c'tait styl.  Alors que Mlenchon a appel  voter Macron.


Une fois de plus tu affirmes  tord. Mlenchon a appel  ne pas voter Le Pen, mais sans dire clairement "Votez Macron". D'ailleurs, de nombreux journalistes s'en sont pris aux reprsentants de LFI entre les 2 tours disant qu'ils faisaient je jeu du FN. Ce qui est bien entendu faux.




> Ce qui est scandaleux c'est que les mdias peuvent pourrir les candidats qu'ils souhaitent. Ils s'acharnent constamment contre le FN, alors que le partie n'est pas moins en rgle que les autres. Et parfois ils attaquent d'autres partis.


Moi, je trouve que les mdias servent la soupe  Marine Le Pen. S'il y a un candidat sur lequel ils s'acharnent c'est Mlenchon, justement. Le Pen, au contraire, il faut qu'elle soit au second tour contre X, pour X gagne. Mais, comme je l'ai dj dit, leur crainte, c'est que X = Mlenchon !  ::mouarf:: 
Donc, on joue  "Je te dteste mais je droule le tapis rouge" pour Le Pen, et on s'acharne sur les moindres dtails contre Mlenchon.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Je ne crois pas que Mlenchon ait appel  voter Macron
> 
> Montebourg,votre avis ?
> 
> J'ai le mien, c'est l'ancien dput de ma circonscription, je le suis depuis des annes. Je suis curieux du votre.
> 
> Je le crois assez probe, et fidle  ses ides. Il a eu les couilles de dmissionner. C'est parfois difficile mais globalement je l'apprcie


J'aime bien le personnage, galement. Mais, bon. Le PS, c'est fini depuis longtemps. Et Montebourg n'a pas de crdit, preuve lors des primaires de 2017.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Mlenchon a appel  ne pas voter Le Pen, mais sans dire clairement "Votez Macron".


La nuance est trs fine. Je trouve que c'est un problme qu'il ait conseill de ne pas voter FN. Au final il n'est pas diffrent de ceux du PS ou de l'UMP
PS, UMP, LFI, LREM, EELV, c'est compltement interchangeable, il n'y a pas de diffrence. Ils partagent les mmes valeurs.
Il y avait moyen de dire qu'aucun des 2 partis n'tait acceptable. Aussi bien les lecteurs LFI n'allaient pas voter FN




> S'il y a un candidat sur lequel ils s'acharnent c'est Mlenchon, justement.


Compar  ce que subit le FN depuis des annes c'est rien.
De temps en temps Mlenchon prend un peu cher, mais globalement a va. Alors que le FN est constamment scrut  la loupe, le moindre faux pas coute cher.
Il faut que Melenchon intgre que maintenant il est surveill comme les gens du FN.




> Moi, je trouve que les mdias servent la soupe  Marine Le Pen.


Je vais vrifier, en recherchant "RN" dans google news... ... ... ...
Un lu RN dmissionne aprs les propos polmiques de Julien Odoul
En Normandie, le RN est souponn davoir profit de fonds de la rgion
Dpartementales : un candidat RN fait disparatre ses propres affiches
Tracts RN dans le Reims Attractive, des candidats demandent  ce que le procureur soit saisi

Pour trouver un article positif, il faut creuser, j'en ai pas encore vu.

----------


## David_g

> Je ne crois pas que Mlenchon ait appel  voter Macron
> Montebourg,votre avis ?
> 
> J'ai le mien, c'est l'ancien dput de ma circonscription, je le suis depuis des annes. Je suis curieux du votre.
> Je le crois assez probe, et fidle  ses ides. Il a eu les couilles de dmissionner. C'est parfois difficile mais globalement je l'apprcie


il a un capital sympathie chez moi aussi. il me rapelle Hamon en gros : trop gentil et un peu trop "droit" pour russir au final.

----------


## Ryu2000

Le voil Montebourg :
Prsidentielle 2022 : Montebourg veut rassembler le bloc populaire pour briser la tenaille entre Macron et Le Pen



> Le chantre du made in France *souhaite que le pays s'organise contre la mondialisation*. Selon lui, l'inconnue pour 2022 est de savoir s'il est possible de runifier cette force populaire et rpublicaine sur un programme politique interventionniste, rgulationniste, rpublicain et lac, dans et en dehors des partis, crit-il.
> 
> Dans sa tribune, Arnaud Montebourg voque galement l'immigration. Selon lui, *celle-ci n'est pas sous contrle et pse sur les conditions de vie des plus modestes.* Il dnonce aussi l'islamisme politique qui cherche  pervertir ou dtruire les rgles de la Rpublique dlibres en commun, quand quelques dirigeants s'aveuglent encore sur la dangerosit de cette autre forme de fascisme, l'autre versant de la peste brune.
> (...)
> L'ancien ministre, qui a plusieurs fois envisag la possibilit d'une candidature pour la prsidentielle de 2022, cherche  dpasser le clivage droite/gauche. Des populations qui aspirent  s'en sortir par leur travail et  en vivre dignement, qu'ils soient anciennement affilis  la droite (petits commerants, artisans, travailleurs indpendants, agriculteurs) ou  la gauche (ouvriers, employs, fonctionnaires de premire ligne). Tous ceux-l peuvent former une nouvelle majorit, crit-il.


Ses ides ont l'air intressantes, c'est toujours intelligent de lutter contre la mondialisation et l'immigration incontrl. (en plus il parle des ouvriers  ::heart:: )
J'ai hte de voir le traitement mdiatique, est-ce qu'il va se faire dcrdibiliser comme les gens du FN ?

----------


## tanaka59

Bonjour, 




> Je vais vrifier, en recherchant "RN" dans google news... ... ... ...
> Un lu RN dmissionne aprs les propos polmiques de Julien Odoul
> En Normandie, le RN est souponn davoir profit de fonds de la rgion
> Dpartementales : un candidat RN fait disparatre ses propres affiches
> Tracts RN dans le Reims Attractive, des candidats demandent  ce que le procureur soit saisi
> 
> Pour trouver un article positif, il faut creuser, j'en ai pas encore vu.


Le rn :

> quasi jamais gouvern (voir pas du tout) ,  part quelques villes (pas vraiment possible de d'en faire un bilan du coup) .
> fut un temps nous avions un duo "umps" , bon maintenant que le fn leur pique des voix c'est emmerdant car des politiques sont sur un sige jectable (  ::mouarf::  ) , plus de candidat pour moins de place
> comment juger de l'action d'un parti qui n'a jamais t au pouvoir 
>


> Pour trouver un article positif, il faut creuser, j'en ai pas encore vu.


La quasi totalit de la presse rgionale est  gauche, quelque mdia pro gouvernement  droite ... La presse peut changer de girouette et devenir pro "rn" , du moment quelle a du tirage et peut vendre ...  

Maintenant prenons l'hypothse ou le rn arrive en tte en mai 2022. C'est grave docteur ? 

LREM un parti vendu comme novateur et sorti de nul part a en ralit fait de daube. Tout le monde tente par tous les moyens de torpiller le rn , qui sait on peut trs bien tre surpris et avoir de la qualit .

Si rn arrive au pouvoir ils vont certainement pas faire comme LREM .

----------


## pmithrandir

Tanaka, ces citations sont de ryu, pas de moi.

Et je ne sais quel age vous avez, mais le RN, ou ancien FN subit ce traitement parce que c'est un parti qui a des racines et des contacts qui remette en question toutes les valeurs qu'on trouve en France.
La plupart de ses propositions sur les immigrs ne sont pas possible as limiter massivement les libert publiques, puisque massivement leur cible est franaise.


Regardez un peu dans le monde, TOUS les gouvernement populistes de l'histoire ont donn soit des dictatures, soit des guerres, soit ont perdu leur mandat au bout d'un tour. Parce que loin d'tre aussi simple qu'ils le prtendent tous, le pouvoir est affaire de choix entre plusieurs mauvaises situations. Y a jamais un bon choix et 5 mauvais, c'est toujours plus compliqu que cela.
Et quand on veut simplifier a outrance comme a pu essayer Trump, on obtient juste le rejet de tous ses allis, les moqueries et la perte des intellectuels qui s'effraient devant cette btise rige en maitre.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Bonjour


Tu t'es tromp en faisant tes citations.

----------


## halaster08

On en parle un peu de la gifle contre le prsident ?

Pour ma part bien que je condamne la violence en gnral, j'ai du mal a ne pas trouv ridicule l'arrestation du "gifleur" et la plainte dpose contre lui, a me fait plus penser aux entartages qu'on voyait de temps en temps quand j'tais jeune, plutt qu'a une vraie agression. Une gifle a n'a pas pour but de blesser, sinon il aurait mis a minima un coup de poing. J'ai plutt l'impression que c'est un mec qui doit faire parti de ceux qui se sentent ignors, ou pire mpris, par Macron depuis le dbut de son mandat et qui voulait juste lui rappeler qu'il existait, qu'il comptait aussi mme si c'tait pas un premier de corde.

Vous en pensez quoi vous ?

----------


## virginieh

> Maintenant prenons l'hypothse ou le rn arrive en tte en mai 2022. C'est grave docteur ? 
> 
> LREM un parti vendu comme novateur et sorti de nul part a en ralit fait de daube. Tout le monde tente par tous les moyens de torpiller le rn , qui sait on peut trs bien tre surpris et avoir de la qualit .
> 
> Si rn arrive au pouvoir ils vont certainement pas faire comme LREM .


Dj le RN a eu depuis quelques annes des mandats locaux, la diffrence de gestion ne s'est absolument pas fait sentir pour le mieux, ils ne semblent pas plus probes que ceux des partis habituels.
LREM est certainement le parti le plus dictatorial et rducteur de liberts qu'on ai eu jusqu' prsent. 
Si le RN est lu ils vont continuer exactement sur la mme ligne. Le fait le plus probant de cet tat de fait c'est que Marine est renonc  la sortie de l'UE.

Donc est ce grave ? Non parce que justement a continuera contrairement  ce que tu dis exactement comme avant sauf que l pourront nous dire  chaque loi anti dmocratique : "vous avez voulu l'extrme droite au pouvoir"

----------


## Jon Shannow

> On en parle un peu de la gifle contre le prsident ?
> 
> Pour ma part bien que je condamne la violence en gnral, j'ai du mal a ne pas trouv ridicule l'arrestation du "gifleur" et la plainte dpose contre lui, a me fait plus penser aux entartages qu'on voyait de temps en temps quand j'tais jeune, plutt qu'a une vraie agression. Une gifle a n'a pas pour but de blesser, sinon il aurait mis a minima un coup de poing. J'ai plutt l'impression que c'est un mec qui doit faire parti de ceux qui se sentent ignors, ou pire mpris, par Macron depuis le dbut de son mandat et qui voulait juste lui rappeler qu'il existait, qu'il comptait aussi mme si c'tait pas un premier de corde.
> 
> Vous en pensez quoi vous ?


Au-del du fait que, bon, a ne se fait pas, parce que, qu'on l'aime ou qu'on le dteste, c'est le Prsident de la Rpublique, je dirais que ce type a ralis le rve d'un grand nombre de franais !  ::aie:: 
Ensuite, j'ai pas tout suivi sur ce qu'il a dit en lui donnant la gifle. Mais, bon, on en saura un peu plus dans les jours  venir.

En fonction de ses revendications (s'il en a) et de ses motivations, on verra si on peut juste lui dire : Merci !  :;):

----------


## Ryu2000

> Ensuite, j'ai pas tout suivi sur ce qu'il a dit en lui donnant la gifle. Mais, bon, on en saura un peu plus dans les jours  venir.


Il parait qu'il a cit une rplique du personnage "Godefroy de Montmirail" du film "les visiteurs".
Emmanuel Macron gifl dans la Drme. Que signifie  Montjoie Saint-Denis  ?




> Au-del du fait que, bon, a ne se fait pas, parce que, qu'on l'aime ou qu'on le dteste, c'est le Prsident de la Rpublique


Prsident ou pas, on n'a pas le droit de gifler les gens.

L a fait chier, a donne l'image d'un prsident qui ose aller au contact du peuple. Macron courait tellement vite pour aller discuter avec les gens que le service de scurit ne pouvait pas suivre.

----------


## fredoche

Une gifle, c'est pour remettre les ides en place non ?

Personnellement je salue le geste, a fait un sacr bout de temps que a lui pendait au nez.


Par ailleurs cela a permis de montrer la ralit de son rapport au pays, pas la gifle mais la prtendue "foule" vers qui il courait pour la saluer. Une dizaine de clampins qui l'attendaient, les fans locaux. Ho... et puis la gifle aussi finalement

J'aime beaucoup l'analyse de Tatiana Ventse  ce sujet :

----------


## Gunny

L'utilisation de la violence dlgitimise les institutions et encourage tous les extrmistes  passer eux aussi  l'action. Macron en sortira renforc de toute faon car il sera vu comme la tte froide face au chaos, plus le capital sympathie inhrent  toute figure d'autorit qui subit un acte de violence.
Et oui, Macron prsident c'est de la violence sociale au quotidien pour des millions de franais. On peut dnoncer les deux et l'un ne justifie pas l'autre.

----------


## tanaka59

Bonjour, 




> On en parle un peu de la gifle contre le prsident ?
> 
> Pour ma part bien que je condamne la violence en gnral, j'ai du mal a ne pas trouv ridicule l'arrestation du "gifleur" et la plainte dpose contre lui, a me fait plus penser aux entartages qu'on voyait de temps en temps quand j'tais jeune, plutt qu'a une vraie agression. Une gifle a n'a pas pour but de blesser, sinon il aurait mis a minima un coup de poing. J'ai plutt l'impression que c'est un mec qui doit faire parti de ceux qui se sentent ignors, ou pire mpris, par Macron depuis le dbut de son mandat et qui voulait juste lui rappeler qu'il existait, qu'il comptait aussi mme si c'tait pas un premier de corde.
> 
> Vous en pensez quoi vous ?


> geste intolrable 

> d'un point de vu "dtresse", cela montre une triste ralit sous jacente d'une partie du pays et de la population qui est ignore, pour se faire entendre (par ras le bol) , une personne en vient aux mains ... il se passe exactement la mme chose dans le monde du travail quand on pousse une personne bout .

Cela rappelle un incident entre un maire et un administr il y a quelque mois.

----------


## Cincinnatus

> Ensuite, j'ai pas tout suivi sur ce qu'il a dit en lui donnant la gifle. Mais, bon, on en saura un peu plus dans les jours  venir.


D'aprs le quotidien du matin il aurait dit "Montjoie Saint-Denis". Donc s'en prenait-il au politique Macron ou au Prsident de la Rpublique car Royaliste ?

----------


## Cincinnatus

> Dj le RN a eu depuis quelques annes des mandats locaux, la diffrence de gestion ne s'est absolument pas fait sentir pour le mieux, ils ne semblent pas plus probes que ceux des partis habituels.
> LREM est certainement le parti le plus dictatorial et rducteur de liberts qu'on ai eu jusqu' prsent.


Il y a peu la Voix du Nord a ralis un reportage  Hnin-Beaumont (62), ville dirige par Steeve Briois.
Pour faire court, cette ville a t trs mal dirige (maire poursuivi en justice) puis gre par un administrateur qui devait apurer les dettes. Le FN arrive : "nous on investit". Le sale boulot tait fait, ils n'avaient plus qu' rcolter les lecteurs.

L'enqute du journal a montr que ce qui est visible est propre, soit, mais les quartiers excentrs sont toujours mal entretenus. Et les associations bnficiaires des subventions municipales ont intrt  tre d'accord avec la mairie. 

Pour la probit, on peut voir le problme des attachs parlementaires au Parlement europen, qui comme ailleurs sans doute, passent plus de temps au parti qu'au boulot officiel.

----------


## pmithrandir

> J'aime beaucoup l'analyse de Tatiana Ventse  ce sujet :


Je suis d'accord avec elle sur le fait qu'une forme de violence existe dans la politique mise en place, mais je pense aussi que des moyens existent vraiment pour permettre de s'opposer a cette politique.
Quel que soit le morcellement de la gauche, il faut aussi admettre qu'elle fait de moins en moins de voix... alors qu'elle rpond a ces questions de violence. Et vu le morcellement, tu ne vas pas me dire qu'il n y a pas 1 ou 2 candidats qui reprsente les ides plus ou moins rvolutionnaires des gens qui en sont rendu  donner des gifles.

Sans parle de Victoire, si la gauche faisait 60% des voix, Macron irait draguer son lectorat. Il se trouve qu'aujourd'hui, par fatalisme, btise ou toute autre raison. la plupart des gens se dtourne des projets humanistes et collectifs pour aller vers l'individualisme... et qu'il peuvent se plaindre le matin des hpitaux qui ferment, mais le midi rler sur les impts qu'ils payent et le soir exiger qu'on s'occupe d'abord des immigrs. ca manque un peu de suite dans les ides.

Pour moi, son discours revient aussi a dire, puisque la violence est la, la rponse violente est lgitime. Or, selon moi ce postulat n'est valable que lorsque d'autres formes de communication ne sont plus possible.(dictature, apartheid, occupation, etc...)

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Pour moi, son discours revient aussi a dire, puisque la violence est la, la rponse violente est lgitime. Or, selon moi ce postulat n'est valable que lorsque d'autres formes de communication ne sont plus possible.(dictature, apartheid, occupation, etc...)


Mais, dans ce cas, tu penses que nous sommes encore dans une forme de dmocratie... Pour ma part, je ne me sens plus trop en dmocratie quand :
Le Prsident lu reprsente mois de 15% des lecteursLa reprsentation de l'Assemble Nationale ne reflte pas la ralit des votes (pas de proportionnelles, arrangements entre amis au second tour, ...)La police est envoye casser du manifestants pour seule rponse  la dtresse d'une grande partie du peupleLes mdias sont aux mains des plus riches qui dcident en arrire plan de la politique des diffrents gouvernementsLa justice n'a plus les moyens de faire son boulotLes policiers sont au-dessus de la loi et soutenus par leur ministre quand ils souhaitent tre au-dessus des jugesLe gouvernement refait voter des lois jusqu' obtenir le rsultat souhait

Donc, quels sont les moyens de communication que tu vois pour exprimer le ras le bol de cette politique ?

----------


## pmithrandir

En moyens je listerai : 
 - voter, c'est pas les partis qui manque
 - crer un parti politique
 - crer un mdia, sur internet, c'est faisable

Aller convaincre les gens avec des mots, ou des moyens qu'ils respectent. 
Une manifestation pour un mec de droite, c'est juste un ramassis de fainant. Tu peux dfiler autant que tu veux, tu n'es pas prt de le convaincre. Si en revanche tu lui explique l'impact sur son quotidien du manque de service public, et la ncessaire rflexion sur ce qui doit tre rgalien et ce qui ne doit pas l'tre... la tu a peut tre une chance de gagner quelque chose. Traditionnelement on liste la police, la justice, l'arme, lducation, l'aide sociale en rgalien, mais pourquoi pas la sant, ou une partie de cette dernire. Pourquoi pas aussi un rseau fibre comme il existe un ERDF, etc... on est sur cette tangente ou il est possible de convaincre. 


Mais on pourrait imaginer aussi d'autres moyens, organisations de dbats publique sur certains thmes, confrences, spammer els forum internet, etc...

Quand on voit la puissance de l'UPR dans ce domaine avec si peu de moyen... et comment ils arrivaient a venir ici en permanence pour faire passer leurs ides, je ne vois pas le mme effort dans les forces de gauche. On a quelques personnes qui viennent ici, mais plus parce qu'ils sont  leur place que par proslytisme.
Et les propositions ne sont pas nombreuses, ca rale beaucoup, ca veut un autre monde... mais dj le message est souvent peu clair sur lalternative, et surtout y a pas de pdagogie et encore moins d'empathie pour les lecteurs d'en face. Sauf que sans cette dernire, tu n'es pas prt de les convaincre que tu comprends leurs problmes.

----------


## fredoche

> L'utilisation de la violence dlgitimise les institutions et encourage tous les extrmistes  passer eux aussi  l'action. Macron en sortira renforc de toute faon car il sera vu comme la tte froide face au chaos, plus le capital sympathie inhrent  toute figure d'autorit qui subit un acte de violence.
> Et oui, Macron prsident c'est de la violence sociale au quotidien pour des millions de franais. On peut dnoncer les deux et l'un ne justifie pas l'autre.


Ces institutions sont dlgitimes depuis un moment dj. 
Les institutions c'est lui et uniquement lui dsormais, qui dcide de tout.

Quand on retrouvera un vrai quilibre institutionnel, peut-tre que les choses iront mieux.

Le problme c'est que tout est verrouill par ce pouvoir institutionnel et les contre-pouvoirs n'existent plus, mme mdiatiques.

Alors une gifle c'est pas cher pay et c'est juste symbolique. a n'a rien dextrme, a peut juste lui ramener les pieds sur terre.

Les extrmistes auront bien d'autres moyens, et n'ont pas besoin d'une gifle pour tre encourags. C'est de fermer toutes les voies et issues alternatives qui encourage les solutions extrmes

----------


## Ryu2000

> Je suis d'accord avec elle sur le fait qu'une forme de violence existe dans la politique mise en place


L'autre truc qui tient debout dans cette vido c'est que Macron est une blague, il a fait une vido ridicule avec McFly et Carlito... (la partie avec Ultra Vomit tait sympa, parce que c'est absurde comme scnario)




> la plupart des gens se dtourne des projets humanistes et collectifs pour aller vers l'individualisme...


Mais en mme il y a une grosse propagande progressiste qui fait chier tout le monde. Au bout d'un moment on s'en fout des LGBT, des migrants, et toutes ces conneries.
Il faudrait revenir au srieux, la sexualit des gens n'a aucun intrt, ils font ce qu'ils veulent chez eux entre adulte consentant, et on n'a pas besoin de migrants aujourd'hui, donc il faut contrler l'immigration, on ne peut pas accepter n'importe quoi.




> il peuvent se plaindre le matin des hpitaux qui ferment, mais le midi rler sur les impts qu'ils payent et le soir exiger qu'on s'occupe d'abord des immigrs. ca manque un peu de suite dans les ides.


On peut compltement faire un truc cohrent avec les 3 ides.
L'argent des impts pourrait tre mieux redistribu, il y a des ples de dpenses qui pourraient tre rduit.
L'argent qu'on perd  cause des immigrs serait mieux utilis si on l'injectait dans les hpitaux. (si on pouvait rduire les privilge des dputs et leur nombre, ce serait pas mal non plus)

Mais l c'est un truc de l'UE qui nous impose de baisser les dpenses, l'UE fait pression de longtemps pour qu'on dtruise l'hpital public. On paie de plus en plus cher pour des services de moins en moins bon,  cause des erreurs de la finance. Les banques font de la merde, les tats s'endettent pour les sauver, le peuple paie, les banquiers touchent des parachutes dores.




> - voter, c'est pas les partis qui manque


Un bon parti ne peut pas attendre le pouvoir, pour atteindre le pouvoir il faut faire des concessions et donc enlever les bons points.




> - crer un parti politique


a coute cher, a prend du temps, pour au final tre mpris par le systme (regardez le traitement mdiatique de Jacques Cheminade, Franois Asselineau, Nicolas Dupont-Aignan, etc).
Pour tre lu il faut tre pote avec les milliardaires qui possdent les mdias. 




> - crer un mdia, sur internet, c'est faisable


Les algorithmes de Google, YouTube, Facebook, Twitter, peuvent rduire ta visibilit.




> Une manifestation pour un mec de droite, c'est juste un ramassis de fainant.


Bof... Il y avait 2, 3 gens de droite parmi les Gilets Jaunes. Ce n'tait pas que des abstentionnistes les types (il y avait mme des gens qui ont vot Macron au premier tour).
Les gilets jaunes c'est un mouvement de travailleurs qui sont noys sous les taxes, tu bosses beaucoup, pour au final payer les factures et n'avoir rien de ct.




> Quand on voit la puissance de l'UPR dans ce domaine avec si peu de moyen... et comment ils arrivaient a venir ici en permanence pour faire passer leurs ides, je ne vois pas le mme effort dans les forces de gauche.


O a, un gars de l'UPR ?
J'en ai dj entendu parler, mais j'en ai jamais vu.  :8O:

----------


## tanaka59

Bonjour, 




> Quand on voit la puissance de l'UPR dans ce domaine avec si peu de moyen... et comment ils arrivaient a venir ici en permanence pour faire passer leurs ides,


Tu veux dire que des personnes politises crent volontairement des comptes pour faire tourner du buzz ?  :8O: 

Je commence  piger un truc ... Suite de la conversation par MP  :;):

----------


## Jon Shannow

> En moyens je listerai : 
>  - voter, c'est pas les partis qui manque
>  - crer un parti politique
>  - crer un mdia, sur internet, c'est faisable


Je vote depuis que j'ai 18 ans (en 1981), mais a fait quelques annes que je vote sans conviction, par dfaut, ou contre plutt que pour. Aucun candidat/parti ne me plait rellement. J'essaie de faire l'effort de chercher celui qui avec lequel j'ai le plus d'affinit, mais a devient trs compliqu.
Crer un parti, il faut des moyens financiers normes, et du temps. Je n'en ai pas assez, et franchement ce n'est pas mon boulot.
Crer un media, c'est pareil, il faut des moyens (mme si a peux tre faisable  moindre cot sur internet), mais surtout, c'est pas mon job !




> Aller convaincre les gens avec des mots, ou des moyens qu'ils respectent. 
> Si en revanche tu lui (un mec de droite) explique l'impact sur son quotidien du manque de service public, et la ncessaire rflexion sur ce qui doit tre rgalien et ce qui ne doit pas l'tre... la tu a peut tre une chance de gagner quelque chose.


Heu ! T'imagines vraiment aller voir un mec de droite, et lui, expliquer que les lois qu'il vote ont un impact ngatif sur ton quotidien, et qu'il va dire : "Oh ! Je ne savais pas, je vais faire changer la loi"  :8O: 
Je ne te pensais pas aussi naf. Les mecs (de droite comme de gauche) savent trs bien l'impact que a aura sur la population, mais ce qui compte pour eux, c'est l'impact que a aura sur leur carrire et leur portefeuille, et a, c'est pas le peuple qui va pouvoir y faire quelque chose !




> Quand on voit la puissance de l'UPR dans ce domaine avec si peu de moyen... et comment ils arrivaient a venir ici en permanence pour faire passer leurs ides


Et a a eu quel impact au final ? 2% dans les dernires lections ? Et, leurs ides ont-elles t acceptes par un grand nombre de personnes sur ce forum ?  :;):

----------


## halaster08

> Quand on voit la puissance de l'UPR dans ce domaine avec si peu de moyen... et comment ils arrivaient a venir ici en permanence pour faire passer leurs ides


Mais dans quel monde parallle tu vis ?

La puissance de l'UPR ? si tu veux parler de leur capacit a spam des forums ok ils savent tre plus puissant que d'autres partis mais est-ce vraiment le meilleur moyen de faire passer ses ides ? D'ailleurs quelles ides ont-ils fait passer ? Le seul programme de l'UPR c'est le Frexit, on peut pas dire que a rencontre un franc succs.

Franchement les mthodes de l'UPR c'est plus un repoussoir qu'une force
Les mecs qui viennent juste pour spam sans dbattre, qui cite des articles juste avec un titre qui semble aller dans leur sens sans les avoir lu (et qui souvent aprs lecture leur donne tord) a convainc qui ?

----------


## pmithrandir

Pour clarifier...

Quand je dis aller convaincre un mec de droite, je ne parle pas d'un lu. Celui la est phemere.
Je parle bien de ton pote, ton voisin, un autre parent  l'cole de tes gosses qui vote  droite... mais sans plus de convictions. Celui la mme que tu peux faire changer d'avis en lui prsentant certains points d'un programme de droite et les consquences.... avec leur impact sur sa vie. (ta maman est morte a la maison de retraite parce que y avait pas de place a lhpital pour la soigner de son covid... oui... c'est ca de rduire les budgets toujours plus... )

Faut pas se leurrer, y a une grande partie de la population qui n'est pas si politise. Elle va voluer entre le PS et LR en alternance selon les priorits du moment et le rejet de la politique prcdente. On est tous un peu pareil devant le ramassis de guignols qui nous reprsente. C'est ceux la qu'il faut convaincre.

Aujourd'hui, on a fait face  une des plus grosses crises depuis la 2nde guerre mondiale avec le COVID. a a eu des impacts sur la socit entire et sur les mentalits en gnral. L'importance des services publics et du bien vivre n'a jamais t aussi fort.
Les champions de ces sujets sont  gauche. Financer les services publics, c'est leur travail et leur discours. 

Et pourtant ils sont inaudible.


Alors on peut parler des mdias mchant qui bloque tout, mais dj il y a quelques mdias bien  gauche (qui fonctionne pas si bien)... et galement comme je le disais la force du nombre.
L'UPR est un ramassis de crtins. Forcement c'est pas malin la manire de participer sur les forums. 
Mais la gauche a une assise intellectuelle, universitaire importante. Que toute cette base soit incapable de se mobiliser avec intelligence... c'est pas la faute des mdias je pense.




Ryu, ton discours sur l'immigration me dsole.
Tu sais, depuis des dcennies, on nous parle de cet argent qu'on jette par les fentres pour l'immigration.

Regarde  combien a se chiffre et tu verras que finalement... c'est une goutte d'eau. Regarde alors combien elle rapporte et tu verras que c'est loin d'tre un mauvais deal pour le pays.
On obtient des gens dj duqu, souvent de bon niveau sans avoir rien dpens. On peut tre sur qu'il vont pas se tourner les pouces, et on devrait leur verser une retraite assez pourrie, si il la demande.

La ou ca pose problme, c'est leurs hritiers qui pour certains ne s'intgre pas, sont desoeuvrer, etc... mais la faute elle est pas un peu de notre cot ? 
Les avoir mis dans des ghettos, sans services public, avec les prof dbutant, les flics dbutants... bref, des personnes de seconde zone.
Ajoute a cela un chmage massif quelque soit le niveau de diplme issue du racisme chauvain et je pense que la colre est la bien plus lgitime que tu ne le penses.

Quand aux LGBT qui semblent tembter dans le calendrier politique, c'est bien parce qu'ils ont eux aussi des droits  minima qu'on en parle souvent.
Si vraiment on ne s'occupait pas de sexualit et de biensance, ils auraient les mme droits que les autres et on en parlerait plus.

Mais bizarrement, quand ils veulent se marier, a fait descendre des milliers de personnes dans les rues. Quand ils veulent adapter des enfants, c'est pareil, et quand ils veulent utiliser la science pour avoir des enfants, c'est encore un problme...

Elle est chez eux la difficult ou chez les coinc du cul qui refusent depuis toujours de leur accorder l'galit ?

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Pour clarifier...
> 
> Quand je dis aller convaincre un mec de droite, je ne parle pas d'un lu. Celui la est ephemere.
> Je parle bien de ton pote, ton voisin, un autre parent  l'cole de tes gosses qui vote a droite parce que les impts a va bien... mais sans plus de convictions. Celui la mme que tu peux faire changer d'avis en lui prsentant certains points d'un programme de droite et les consquences.... avec leur impact sur sa vie. 
> 
> Faut pas se leurrer, y a une grande partie de la population qui n'est pas si politise. Elle va voluer entre le PS et l'ump en alternance selon les priorits du moment et le rejet de la politique prcdente. On est tous un peu pareil. C'est ceux la qu'il faut convaincre.


HA  ! OK. Mais l, il y a un autre problme. Tu les convaincs de voter qui/quoi ? Le problme c'est qu'il n'y a aucun parti qui va reprsenter ce genre de programme, peut-tre LFI, mais d'une part Mlenchon est vrai repoussoir, et leur (absence) de politique migratoire est difficile  suivre.

----------


## halaster08

> Et pourtant ils sont inaudible.
> Alors on peut parler des mdias mchant qui bloque tout, mais dj il y a quelques mdias bien a gauche...


Lesquels ? est-ce vraiment les plus couts ?
Moi j'ai plutt l'impression qu'ils sont plus que majoritairement a droite et qu'ils participent trs largement a rendre inaudible la gauche, notamment en participant largement a la surenchre de sujet scuritaire
D'ailleurs la plupart des mdias sont dtenus par des milliardaires, pas les mecs la plus a gauche.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Aujourd'hui, on a fait fasse a une des plus grosses crises depuis la 2nde guerre mondiale avec le COVID.


On ne peut pas comparer des gens qui restent chez-eux en tant au chmage partiel (ou des entreprises fermes qui sont aides par l'tat pour survivre) avec la seconde guerre mondiale.
La vraie crise commencera aprs le krach, pour l'instant on gonfle la bulle de la dette et quand elle explosera on en reparlera.
Les faillites et les licenciements massifs n'ont pas commenc. 2020, 2021 ce sont des vacances compar  ce qui nous attend.




> L'UPR est un ramassis de crtin.


Whaaa !  :8O:  :8O:  :8O: 
La violence de ce mpris, je n'ai jamais vu une telle atrocit de toute ma vie. Je suis sous le choc.  ::alerte:: 
C'est incroyable de vomir sur des gens de la sorte. Attaquez une minorit sans dfense, aucun respect de son prochain.

J'ai vu, sur ce forum, un membre qui semblait d'accord avec 1 ou 2 ides de l'UPR.
C'tait "Matthieu Vergne". (Il est possible que je dise n'importe quoi. Il faudrait lui demander si un jour il repasse sur le forum. C'est probable que je confonde ou que j'ai mal compris, auquel cas je demande pardon)

C'est n'importe quoi de dire que tout ceux qui ne dtestent pas l'UPR sont des crtins, c'est intolrants. (cela dit faire la mme chose avec le PS, l'UMP et LREM c'est moins grave, parce que ce sont des gros partis, qui ont le pouvoir et qui font de la merde, on a dj vu passer plein d'lus PS/UMP/LREM)




> Tu sais, depuis des dcennies, on nous parle de cet argent qu'on jette par les fentres pour l'immigration.


a coute cher en RSA et en aides diverses.
Ils sont dans leur ghettos et ils n'en sortiront jamais, il n'y a rien l-bas, pas de travail, pas de loisir, pas d'avenir, pas d'espoir.
Pourquoi vouloir agrandir la population de ces ghettos ? C'est quoi le projet ? Qu'est-ce que a nous apporte d'agrandir le nombre de gens non intgr ?




> La ou ca pose problme, c'est leurs hritiers qui pour certains ne s'intgre pas, sont desoeuvrer, etc... mais la faute elle est pas un peu de notre cot ?


Leur parents ont russi  s'intgrer, donc c'est le faute des enfants, ils auraient pu faire comme leur parents.




> Si vraiment on ne s'occupait pas de sexualit et de biensance, ils auraient les mme droits que les autres et on en parlerait plus.


Bullshit.
Personne ne dit "la sodomie c'est mal", "le cunnilingus pratiqu par une femme c'est mal". (de toute faon c'est impossible de savoir qui n'est pas htrosexuel, ils ne portent pas de badge)
Par contre on voit des hystriques LGBT harceler les gens et les entreprises sur Twitter. Le lobby LGBT fait du tort  ceux qui ne sont pas htrosexuel. (il ne faut pas faire l'amalgame entre les deux, les homosexuels ne sont pas automatiquement d'accord avec le lobby LGBT)
De toute faon ce n'est pas un sujet, il y a des vrais problmes  notre poque.

Bref, il y a plein de franais saouls par toutes ces histoires, par exemple il y a trs peu de transsexuels et on en entend souvent parler, a n'a pas de sens.




> leur accorder l'galit


En ralit ils ont toujours eu les mmes droits.
Dans le cahier des charges le mariage ncessite un homme et une femme. C'est indissociable, le mariage implique forcment une diffrence de sexe.
Les homosexuels ont toujours pu se marier, un gay pouvait se marier avec une lesbienne.
Aprs il existe d'autres contrat qui ne ncessitent pas de sexe diffrent, comme le pacs par exemple (qui est principalement utilis par les htrosexuels).

====
Des tweets de Mlenchon :



> https://twitter.com/JLMelenchon/stat...23943477526531
> On a observ jusque l partout que la GPA transforme le corps des femmes en outil de production. Et c'est pourquoi nous y sommes opposs. 
> #PMA #Biothique





> https://twitter.com/JLMelenchon/stat...475393/photo/1
> 
> D'un buzz affligeant. La post-vrit en action. 
> Flche vers la droite https://facebook.com/JLMelenchon/pos...59478073308750


Il est nervant.

----------


## pmithrandir

Ryu, ton argument sur les LGBT qui ont l'galit, c'est comme si on dcidait qu'il n'y a plus que des urinoirs dans les toilettes publiques, et qu'on disait : mais tout le monde peut les utiliser. On empche pas les femmes d'y aller voyons, c'est l'galit.

Pour qu'il y ait galit, il faut que les personnes "gales" aient tous les mmes moyens d'achever leur but.

Si on prend le mariage, au del des aspects sentimentaux, c'est surtout un outil juridique de protection de conjoint. Ca dfini le partage des biens, les obligations entre poux, les possibilits de transfert de l'un vers l'autre, les responsabilits communes, etc...
Toutes ces choses taient totalement interdite aux couples homosexuels jusqu il y a peu. Ca reprsente non seulement une rupture dans l'galit, mais galement un impact certain sur leur finances. (quand tu dois hriter de quelqu'un sans les bon "liens" tu ne payes pas la mme chose. quand tu dois te protger des hritiers de ton conjoint, tu as intrt  avoir une protection juridique adquate)

Et les LGBT qui pourrisse des boites, c'est pas pour le plaisir. C'est bien parce que des comportements inacceptables sont accepts ou promus par ces entreprises.

----------


## Ryu2000

> c'est surtout un outil juridique de protection de conjoint. Ca dfini le partage des biens, les obligations entre poux, les possibilits de transfert de l'un vers l'autre, les responsabilits communes, etc...


Le pacs aussi non ?




> Et les LGBT qui pourrisse des boites, c'est pas pour le plaisir. C'est bien parce que des comportements inacceptables sont accepts ou promus par ces entreprises.


Il y a des campagnes extrmement agressive pour rien du tout.
C'est vraiment n'importe quoi genre "Entreprise Y vous avez sponsoris cette personne, alors qu'il a partag une ide qui ne plait pas, donc on va provoquer un shit storm jusqu' ce que vous vous dissociez de cette personne".

Enfin bref, c'est pas un sujet srieux ces histoires d'LGBT. Il y a des vrais problme dans la socit d'aujourd'hui. On a pas le temps pour ces conneries, au bout d'un moment il faut se concentrer sur les choses importantes. Il faudrait filtrer tous ces parasites.
On va entrer dans la pire crise conomique de l'humanit. Donc on a peut-tre autre chose  foutre que de mettre en place la GPA pour tous. (d'ailleurs c'est marrant  l'poque ils disaient "on demande le mariage homosexuel, parce qu'il y a des enfants qui attendent de se faire adopter, si il y avait plus de couples il y aurait plus d'adoptions" et ds qu'il y a eu le mariage homosexuel ils se sont rendu compte qu'il n'y avait pas tant d'enfant  adopter que a)

Le temps utilis  parler des droits des non htrosexuels est un temps qui pourrait tre utilis a tudi les dfauts de l'UE.  ::P:  ::ptdr::

----------


## virginieh

> La puissance de l'UPR ? si tu veux parler de leur capacit a spam des forums ok ils savent tre plus puissant que d'autres partis mais est-ce vraiment le meilleur moyen de faire passer ses ides ? D'ailleurs quelles ides ont-ils fait passer ? Le seul programme de l'UPR c'est le Frexit, on peut pas dire que a rencontre un franc succs.
> 
> Franchement les mthodes de l'UPR c'est plus un repoussoir qu'une force
> Les mecs qui viennent juste pour spam sans dbattre, qui cite des articles juste avec un titre qui semble aller dans leur sens sans les avoir lu (et qui souvent aprs lecture leur donne tord) a convainc qui ?


La plupart des partis les militants que j'ai rencontrs cherchent plus  rpter les arguments que leur partis mets en avant que dbattre.
Et je suis d'accord avec lui l'UPR avait russi  avoir une notorit sur internet qu'ils avaient pas dans les mdias classique.
Je m'tais mme abonne  leur chaine un moment (j'ai quitt, parce que le discours tait toujours le mme - mais c'est pareil pour n'importe quel autre parti)
Il y a des choses qui y ont t dites sur lesquelles je suis d'accord :
Si on veut changer de politique conomique pour rduire les ingalits ou avoir un politique cologique plus efficace, sortir de l'UE sera une condition ncessaire (mais pas suffisante)
Ce sur quoi je ne suis pas d'accord c'est justement que notre politique n'est pas que impose par l'UE mais aussi par les politiques qui ont t lus. 
Et de ce point de vue l c'est bien le seul point de leur programmes sur lesquels les derniers lus qu'on a eu ont t transparents (et surtout Macron) ils sont pro UE et appliqueront les directives de l'Europe.

Ils auront au moins eu le mrite de montrer qu'un petit parti peu devenir audible "malgr le silence des mdias" :p mais aussi que a ne suffit pas  gagner des voix.
Au final j'ai pas regrett d'couter leur chaine un temps pour avoir une perspective diffrente et gagner en esprit critique.

----------


## tanaka59

Bonjour, 




> Tu sais, depuis des dcennies, on nous parle de cet argent qu'on jette par les fentres pour l'immigration.
> 
> Regarde  combien a se chiffre et tu verras que finalement... c'est une goutte d'eau. Regarde alors combien elle rapporte et tu verras que c'est loin d'tre un mauvais deal pour le pays.
> On obtient des gens dj duqu, souvent de bon niveau sans avoir rien dpens. On peut tre sur qu'il vont pas se tourner les pouces, et on devrait leur verser une retraite assez pourrie, si il la demande.


Nous n'avons pas la mme dfinition de migrant avec un "bon niveau" alors. Je prend 2 pays comme exemple, le Canada et l'Australie. 

Pour y travailler et vivre : 

> connaitre l'anglais et / ou le franais (pour le Qubec)
> connaitre les lois du pays
> tre autonome financirement
> remplir un nombre incalculable de formalit
> profil tris sur le volet et avec quota

En France on constate une migration  :

> personnes massivement : analphabtes ou bien innumerates ou bien qui ne maitrisent ni le franais / ni leur propres langues
> personne qui ne connaissent pas les lois du pays d'accueil : arrive sans document officiel , franchissement illgal de douane , travail au noir, vagabondage faute de pouvoir se loger lgalement 
> personne fortement tributaire des divers aides d'urgence
> la venue c'est open bar / comme dans un moulin , sans rien justifier de la venue
> profil massivement sans qualification , voir sans niveau d'tude 

Pour occuper ensuite des emplois d'agents d'entretiens, de manutentionnaires, de livreur  vlo, d'employ de fast food , dboueur et j'en passe  ::?:  Tableau pas du tout reluisant ...

Quand va t on arrter de dpecer ces pays ? Cela n'apporte rien  personne , car ces mmes migrants restent toujours pauvres une fois en France ... Ils renvoient leur argent dans leur pays d'origine .

Caricaturalement , on a aussi l'vasion fiscale des "pauvres" . C'est de l'argent qui n'est pas rinject dans l'conomie franaise ... 

Je ne juge pas , je constate. Vous pouvez jeter les tomates ...  ::?:

----------


## Ryu2000

[QUOTE=tanaka59;11733375]> personnes massivement : analphabtes ou bien innumerates ou bien qui ne maitrisent ni le franais / ni leur propres langues/QUOTE]
D'aprs les mdias, parmi les migrants afghans, rythrens, soudanais, il y avait des gens cultiv
Yann Moix : Il y a parmi les Afghans de Calais des gens qui connaissent Victor Hugo sur le bout des doigts, ils arrivent en France et on les frappe !
Heureusement personne ne fait confiance  Yann Moix  part BHL, donc a va, tout ce qu'il dit est contre productif pour sa cause.
Val-de-Marne : Un migrant afghan poignarde 4 de ses amis durant leur sommeil.

Dans les camps de migrants il y a toujours des afghans pour foutre la merde.
Afghans vs rythrens :
Calais : 17 personnes blesses dans une rixe entre migrants

Afghans vs Iraniens :
Calais Deux rixes entre migrants ont fait trois blesss zone des Dunes, vendredi et samedi

Afghans vs Soudanais :



Afghans vs Africains (les autres n'ont pas d'autre choix de se lier contre les afghans) :
A Calais, la guerre des passeurs peut-tre  l'origine d'une rixe entre migrants

En ralit les clandestins qui se sont retrouvs en France voulait rejoindre le Royaume-Uni, mais cette frontire est plus difficile  passer.
Si on pouvait filtrer ce qui rentre ce serait pas mal. La plupart n'apporte rien de positif, ils ne parlent pas la langue, ils n'aiment pas le pays, ils ne feront jamais d'effort pour s'intgrer.
C'est un poids pour nous. Bon aprs il y a plein de problmes plus urgent.

----------


## Gunny

> Ryu, ton argument sur les LGBT qui ont l'galit, c'est comme si on dcidait qu'il n'y a plus que des urinoirs dans les toilettes publiques, et qu'on disait : mais tout le monde peut les utiliser. On empche pas les femmes d'y aller voyons, c'est l'galit.
> 
> Pour qu'il y ait galit, il faut que les personnes "gales" aient tous les mmes moyens d'achever leur but.
> 
> Si on prend le mariage, au del des aspects sentimentaux, c'est surtout un outil juridique de protection de conjoint. Ca dfini le partage des biens, les obligations entre poux, les possibilits de transfert de l'un vers l'autre, les responsabilits communes, etc...
> Toutes ces choses taient totalement interdite aux couples homosexuels jusqu il y a peu. Ca reprsente non seulement une rupture dans l'galit, mais galement un impact certain sur leur finances. (quand tu dois hriter de quelqu'un sans les bon "liens" tu ne payes pas la mme chose. quand tu dois te protger des hritiers de ton conjoint, tu as intrt  avoir une protection juridique adquate)
> 
> Et les LGBT qui pourrisse des boites, c'est pas pour le plaisir. C'est bien parce que des comportements inacceptables sont accepts ou promus par ces entreprises.


D'ailleurs a me fait bien rigoler ces cris de "les gens sont trop sensibles de nos jours", alors que ces mmes gens ont les couilles (et surtout aussi les ovaires) de se lever et de demander le droit de vivre leur vie et d'tre qui ils sont sans tre discrimins. Et pendant ce temps-l les racs chouinent dans leurs fauteuils que c'tait mieux avant quand les minorits fermaient leurs gueules. Bonjour la projection psychologique.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Pour qu'il y ait galit, il faut que les personnes "gales" aient tous les mmes moyens d'achever leur but.


 ce propos, je pense que l'galit, n'est pas le meilleur des moyens, il faudrait plutt vers l'quit

----------


## Ryu2000

Il semblerait que l'immigration soit un thme de la campagne LREM de 2022 :
Macron tente de reprendre la main sur l'immigration



> Pendant la crise sanitaire, les flux migratoires se sont considrablement rduits, observe-t-on  l'lyse. Mais  la sortie, nous nous attendons  une reprise de la pression migratoire pour l'ensemble des pays europens. Dont la France donc, alors que le pays entre dans une anne prsidentielle. Or *le taux d'acceptabilit de l'immigration dans notre pays, et dans les autres pays europens, est de plus en plus bas*, souligne-t-on  l'lyse. Comme s'il tait index sur la progression de Marine Le Pen dans les sondages. La question de l'immigration menace ainsi de rejoindre celle de la scurit, thmes de prdilection du RN, au cur du dbat prsidentiel. Or sur l'immigration, l'ambition du chef de l'tat s'est heurte  la crise sanitaire.
> 
> Dans un entretien accord au magazine Valeurs Actuelles  l'occasion d'un dplacement  Mayotte, il s'tait donn pour objectif de raliser 100% des obligations de quitter le territoire franais (OQTF)  la fin de son quinquennat.  lpoque, seulement 17% taient ralises. Avec autour de 30% aujourd'hui, il en est loin. La crise sanitaire a compltement chang la donne et le travail des services, explique-t-on dans l'entourage du chef de l'tat. Il s'agit dsormais d'appliquer au maximum les reconduites  la frontire, autant que possible. Pour y parvenir, Emmanuel Macron veut activer deux leviers, sans passer par la voie lgislative pour laquelle il n'y a dsormais plus assez de temps avant la fin de son mandat.

----------


## Gunny

> ce propos, je pense que l'galit, n'est pas le meilleur des moyens, il faudrait plutt vers l'quit
> Pice jointe 599519


C'est un dessin amusant et qui ressort souvent, mais il n'y a pas vraiment de telle distinction entre galit et quit quand on parle de droit :




> Absence de toute discrimination entre les tres humains, sur le plan de leurs droits : galit politique, civile, sociale.


https://www.larousse.fr/dictionnaire...it%C3%A9/28005




> Fait de ne pas prsenter de diffrence de droits. galit civile, fiscale, politique, sociale; galit entre les citoyens; traiter qqn sur un pied d'galit.


https://www.cnrtl.fr/definition/%C3%A9galit%C3%A9

----------


## Ryu2000

Est-ce que Macron pourrait modifier l'ge de dpart  la retraite de force avant son dpart en mai 2022 ?
Rforme des retraites : Il faut passer lge de dpart  64 ans, propose le patron du Medef
Il pourrait faire un dernier cadeau au Medef avant de partir.

Le patron du Medef aimerait que a fasse partie du dbat de la prsidentielle de 2022. Moi je pense que le parti qui fera cette reforme ne va peut-tre pas l'annoncer. (pire il pourrait promettre l'inverse)

----------


## pmithrandir

> Bonjour, 
> Nous n'avons pas la mme dfinition de migrant avec un "bon niveau" alors. Je prend 2 pays comme exemple, le Canada et l'Australie. 
> 
> Pour y travailler et vivre : 
> 
> > connaitre l'anglais et / ou le franais (pour le Qubec)
> > connaitre les lois du pays
> > tre autonome financirement
> > remplir un nombre incalculable de formalit
> > profil tris sur le volet et avec quota


Ca c'est pour entrer sans attache au canada et y etre citoyen.
Pour etre resident permanent, tu n'auras pas le test sur la culture / lois du pays

Pour un permis de travail encore moins, la lettre de l'employeur suffit presque.

Il y a aussi d'autres manires d'immigr au canada, par le rapprochement familial par exemple.
On trouve galement beaucoup d'tudiants qui disparaissent du systme aprs leurs tudes, comme aux USA.



> En France on constate une migration  :
> 
> > personnes massivement : analphabtes ou bien innumerates ou bien qui ne maitrisent ni le franais / ni leur propres langues
> > personne qui ne connaissent pas les lois du pays d'accueil : arrive sans document officiel , franchissement illgal de douane , travail au noir, vagabondage faute de pouvoir se loger lgalement 
> > personne fortement tributaire des divers aides d'urgence
> > la venue c'est open bar / comme dans un moulin , sans rien justifier de la venue
> > profil massivement sans qualification , voir sans niveau d'tude


La tu nous montre l'immigration illgale ou le droit d'asile(qui existe aussi au canada)

La ralit, c'est que pour immigrer lgalement en france, toutes tes exigences listes pour el Canada existent chez nous aussi. Croie bien galement que les papiers administratifs on en a aussi notre dose a leur donner. Au passage, on fait bien en sorte que les prfectures soient sous dotes pour que ca soit bien compliqu de garder un statut correct.

L'immigration en France est choisie.
Les seules exceptions sont le droit d'asile, et le rapprochement familial.



> Pour occuper ensuite des emplois d'agents d'entretiens, de manutentionnaires, de livreur  vlo, d'employ de fast food , dboueur et j'en passe  Tableau pas du tout reluisant ...


Oui, mais maintenant demande ce qu'ils taient chez eux.

Ma femme de mnage tait professeur des coles dans son pays. Pas vraiment une immigration de bas niveau. Et pourtant elle occupe ce mtier chez nous, parce que le portugais dans les coles maternelle, y en a pas beaucoup besoin.

Combien de boite sont prete a embaucher un ingnieur qui a un franais approximatif, malgr ses connaissances ? 
Au Canada, j'ai t embauch sans trop de difficult avec un anglais pourri.

----------


## Cincinnatus

> Bonjour, 
> 
> En France on constate une migration  :
> 
> > personnes massivement : analphabtes ou bien innumerates ou bien qui ne maitrisent ni le franais / ni leur propres langues
> > personne qui ne connaissent pas les lois du pays d'accueil : arrive sans document officiel , franchissement illgal de douane , travail au noir, vagabondage faute de pouvoir se loger lgalement 
> > personne fortement tributaire des divers aides d'urgence
> > la venue c'est open bar / comme dans un moulin , sans rien justifier de la venue
> > profil massivement sans qualification , voir sans niveau d'tude 
> ...


L, faut voir les diffrentes filires. Exemples non exhaustifs : 
- Les Marocains qui passent  Ceuta, bon, ils n'ont pas trop loin  aller, ils peuvent le faire sans trop investir.
- Les Chinois envoys par charters pour les boulots d'esclaves de la mode italienne ou des restaurants asiatiques, eux payent pendant des annes en bossant en continu, aprs avoir dj pay des passeurs. Le niveau social est relativement bas en moyenne.
- Il y a aussi les Syriens qui arrivent comme rfugis en Europe. L, le cot est trs lev, les passeurs trs chers. Une connaissance a de la famille loigne qui est passe en Allemagne. Ils ont suivi des cours acclrs de langue et culture allemande et sont installs comme dentistes (forms au pays). Le niveau social de ces migrants est plutt lev. 

Il existe de nombreuses filires de migration, il est impossible de gnraliser.

----------


## Ryu2000

Et ben pure a rigole pas :
Gifle contre Emmanuel Macron : l'agresseur condamn  4 mois ferme avec mandat de dpt
C'est dingue que ce soit all aussi vite et que la sanction soit aussi forte. Pour un premier dlit c'est lourd.
Il y a des violeurs multi rcidivistes qui ont pris moins cher que a alors que c'est infiniment plus grave.

Une gifle c'est rien du tout, il n'y a pas de consquence physique ou psychique.
La question que je me pose c'est "est-ce que si quelqu'un russi  mettre coup de boule  Macron et lui casse le nez, est-ce qu'il prendrait plus cher ?".

----------


## ONTAYG

> Une gifle c'est rien du tout, il n'y a pas de consquence physique ou psychique.


Donc je peux te donner une gifle sans soucis, un seul rappel  la loi suffira pour te satisfaire.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Donc je peux te donner une gifle sans soucis


Ouais mais du coup je pourrai rpondre, a va pas tre la mme  :;):  ::ptdr::

----------


## halaster08

> Donc je peux te donner une gifle sans soucis, un seul rappel  la loi suffira pour te satisfaire.


Si c'est ta premire "agression", sans prmditation alors oui, d'autant que les gens ici on est personne, contrairement au prsident.
D'ailleurs quand tu regardes toutes les violences conjugales, il y a des gens qui subissent plus qu'une baffe au quotidien et dont les agresseurs n'ont mme pas un rappel  la loi

----------


## tanaka59

Bonjour, 




> Et ben pure a rigole pas :
> Gifle contre Emmanuel Macron : l'agresseur condamn  4 mois ferme avec mandat de dpt
> C'est dingue que ce soit all aussi vite et que la sanction soit aussi forte. Pour un premier dlit c'est lourd.
> Il y a des violeurs multi rcidivistes qui ont pris moins cher que a alors que c'est infiniment plus grave.
> 
> Une gifle c'est rien du tout, il n'y a pas de consquence physique ou psychique.
> La question que je me pose c'est "est-ce que si quelqu'un russi  mettre coup de boule  Macron et lui casse le nez, est-ce qu'il prendrait plus cher ?".





> Si c'est ta premire "agression", sans prmditation alors oui, d'autant que les gens ici on est personne, contrairement au prsident.
> D'ailleurs quand tu regardes toutes les violences conjugales, il y a des gens qui subissent plus qu'une baffe au quotidien et dont les agresseurs n'ont mme pas un rappel  la loi


Quand on constate le profil de l'agresseur :

> au chmage/RSA/petits boulots
> habitant la "france priphrique" , qui plus est un "dpartement pauvre et rural". La Drme est pas vraiment connu pour tre super dote en grandes entreprises
> contexte socio-conomique dfavorable

Sous le coup d'une colre contre un contexte socio-conomique dfavorable ou la personne ne s'en sort pas, elle frappe le prsident. 

Je geste inexcusable , bien videment. 

De la  le mettre en prison, je reste trs dubitatif. Il a commis un dlit de pauvret ? 

Pendant ce temps quotidiennement, policiers, pompiers, mdecins, enseignants se font copieusement insults voir caillasss . La les auteurs sont rarement inquits ou alors de simples rappels  la loi.

La franchement la justice, laisse un sacr couteau en travers de la gorge de l'opinion publique. 

J'aurai vu genre une grosse amende ou des travaux dintrts gnraux . Par exemple travailler un hosto genre service covid, ou alors devoir taffer avec les policiers sur le terrain ou travailler en milieu carcral. Histoire de lui remettre les pendules  l'heure. Clairement je ne m'attendai pas  ce que le type se prenne de la prison ferme ...  :8O: 

On  l'impression de voir une administration qui remet les droits fodaux. Ou on pouvait condamner  loisir le tiers tat pour "dlit de pauvret" . 

D'un point de vu thique cela pose de nombreuses questions ... et ouvre une boite de pandore ! 

---

La scne de la gilfe me rappelle le coup de la chaussure dans la tronche de George Bush : https://fr.sputniknews.com/internati...liste-irakien/

----------


## Ryu2000

On voit que nous ne sommes pas tous gaux. En principe la sanction devrait tre la mme peu importe qui est la victime.
4 mois de prison ferme pour une petite gifle, c'est exagr. Personne ne devrait prendre autant pour a. Maintenant on sait qu'il vaut mieux viter de gifler Macron.

Il n'y a pas que des mauvaises nouvelles dans l'actualit :
Deux dputs LREM et LFI vont saffronter sur League of Legends



> Les deux dputs ont annonc ce match improbable sur Twitter  grand renfort de montages autour de cet vnement virtuel.  On rgle pas a avec des gifles mais avec un bon vieux League of Legends , a crit Ugo Bernalicis en rponse  Denis Massglia, qui a ouvert les hostilits.  On me dfie, je rponds  coups de clavier et souris !  avait annonc le dput LREM, allant jusqu' provoquer son futur adversaire et ses coquipiers :  Vous n'tes pas prts pour lundi


Il parait qu'il y a bientt des lections rgionales, je ne suis pas chaud pour y aller, c'est un coup  chopper la grippe.
Rgionales : le duel LR-RN se prcise, LREM simple arbitre ?

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Je geste inexcusable , bien videment. 
> 
> De la  le mettre en prison, je reste trs dubitatif. Il a commis un dlit de pauvret ? 
> 
> J'aurai vu genre une grosse amende ou des travaux dintrts gnraux . Par exemple travailler un hosto genre service covid, ou alors devoir taffer avec les policiers sur le terrain ou travailler en milieu carcral. Histoire de lui remettre les pendules  l'heure. Clairement je ne m'attendai pas  ce que le type se prenne de la prison ferme ... 
> 
> On  l'impression de voir une administration qui remet les droits fodaux. Ou on pouvait condamner  loisir le tiers tat pour "dlit de pauvret" .


Il ne faut surtout pas se tromper de cible. La seule personne responsable de cette condamnation, c'est Macron. Il est Prsident de la Rpublique, il a le pouvoir d'intervenir sur ce genre de choses, puisqu'il a t l'agress.
Si ce type fait de la prison ferme, c'est la dcision de Macron et seulement de Macron. La justice, elle, ne fait que son boulot, elle applique la loi, et dans ce cas, la loi dit que la personne peut tre condamne  X euros d'amende et Y mois de prison.
Mais Macron, en tant que Prsident pourrait intervenir pour commuer la peine en travaux d'intrts gnraux, voire le gracier (ce qui ne serait pas bon non plus). Bref, c'est Macron qui est  la barre, pas la Justice.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> On voit que nous ne sommes pas tous gaux. En principe la sanction devrait tre la mme peu importe qui est la victime.


L, par contre, c'est compltement idiot. Ce n'est pas un problme d'galit entre les victimes. Ce n'est pas Emmanuel Macron qui prend une gifle, dans ce cas, c'est la Rpublique qui est attaque au travers de son Prsident.
Donc, gifl Emmanuel Macron, le citoyen, c'est pareil que gifl M. Dupont, mais gifl le Prsident de la Rpublique, c'est autre chose.

----------


## Ryu2000

> c'est la Rpublique qui est attaque au travers de son Prsident.


 ::ptdr::  ::ptdr::  ::ptdr:: 
Le prsident c'est un clampin comme n'importe qui ! Je n'aime pas notre rpublique de toute faon.




> Ce n'est pas un problme d'galit entre les victimes.


Ah bon ?
Je trouve que a devrait l'tre. C'est a le truc "on est tous gaux face  la loi", pour moi a veut dire que les victimes sont tous gaux. (c'est pas moins grave de commettre un dlit sur un pauvre ou sur un homme)

----------


## fredoche

> Il n'y a pas que des mauvaises nouvelles dans l'actualit :
> Deux dputs LREM et LFI vont saffronter sur League of Legends


C'est navrant
S'ils veulent faire mumuse ensemble, qu'ils le fassent, que ce soit sur LOL ou Mario Party

Mais quils fassent du buzz avec a alors qu'ils sont pays pour faire les lois de ce pays, non...

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Il n'y a pas que des mauvaises nouvelles dans l'actualit :
> Deux dputs LREM et LFI vont saffronter sur League of Legends


Que si, c'est une mauvaise nouvelle. Si 2 dputs, des gens senss rdiger et voter les lois de notre pays, font de la com' pour un "dfi" sur un jeu vido, on est descendu bien bas.
Et aprs on nous demande de voter ? Autant envoyer des gamers  l'assemble nationale, si les lois vont tre dcides en fonction du rsultat d'un jeu vido !  ::roll::

----------


## Ryu2000

> Mais quils fassent du buzz avec a alors qu'ils sont pays pour faire les lois de ce pays, non...


Je ne vois pas le problme, c'est en dehors des heures de travail. Ce n'est pas pire qu'aller au march pour distribuer des tracts ou serrer des mains
Le job d'un lu consiste  se faire lire, pour se faire lire il faut avoir un peu de popularit. 




> https://twitter.com/Ugobernalicis/st...16489461063681
> "On rgle pas a avec des gifles mais avec un bon vieux League of Legends !" 🎮
> 
> 📆 Rendez-vous le 14 juin  20h sur http://twitch.tv/jeanmassietaccropolis pour un showmatch politique d'anthologie !
> 
> #PoliKick


a leur donne un peu de visibilit, il y a des articles qui parlent d'eux. 

Il y a de plus en plus de politique sur Twitch au moins l ils jouent au jeux-vido. C'est moderne  ::P: 
Ils devraient apprendre  jouer  Street Fighter, un petit 2X ou 3.3 ce serait styl  :8-):  Avec des gros sticks arcade  ::heart::  ::heart::  ::heart:: 

===
Au moins l a donne l'image de gens normaux, des gens poche du peuple, qui jouent aux jeux-vido. a leur donne un capital sympathie, il y a moyen de se dire "ah mais en fait ils sont humains les types, jamais j'aurais cru !".
 la base j'avais post ce lien juste pour provoquer et a a mieux fonctionn que prvu ^^.
Vous tes intolrants, ds qu'il y a une nouveaut a vous nerve  ::mouarf:: 

====
Sinon ils pourraient faire un truc traditionnel comme a :
Ren Ribire



> Le 21 avril 1967, il dispute et perd le dernier duel pour l'honneur de l'histoire de France contre Gaston Defferre, alors maire de Marseille et qui tait  l'poque prsident du groupe socialiste, avec qui il avait eu un diffrend dans l'hmicycle de l'Assemble nationale. Gaston Defferre interpelle son collgue, qui s'agite sur son banc, et lui crie :  *Taisez-vous, abruti !*  Un peu plus tard, dans la salle des Quatre-Colonnes, Gaston Defferre refuse de retirer son injure et Ren Ribire lui envoie ses tmoins et demande rparation par le fer (en l'occurrence l'pe). Le duel a lieu dans une rsidence prive de Neuilly-sur-Seine, et est arbitr par le dput gaulliste de gauche Jean de Lipkowski. Gaston Defferre rejette les pes  limes  qu'on lui propose et refuse que l'on s'arrte au premier sang. Manquant d'exprience et devant se marier le lendemain, Ren Ribire est bless une premire fois, mais demande la reprise du combat. Aprs une seconde estafilade, Defferre consent finalement  ce que l'arbitre du combat y mette fin.

----------


## halaster08

> Autant envoyer des gamers  l'assemble nationale, si les lois vont tre dcides en fonction du rsultat d'un jeu vido !


Ca sera rigolo, je propose qu'on vote la prochaine loi fiscale suivant le rsultat du match, ex: Victoire 28-14 de la gauche on rtabli un ISF de 50% (14/28), a l'inverse augmentation du CICE de 50%
Vous en pensez quoi ?

Idem le conflit isralo-palestiniens, on organise une grande LAN SC2 l-bas on dcoupe le territoire en zone, un map gagne par un camp gal une zone de rcupre

----------


## tanaka59

Bonjour, 




> On voit que nous ne sommes pas tous gaux. En principe la sanction devrait tre la mme peu importe qui est la victime.
> 4 mois de prison ferme pour une petite gifle, c'est exagr. Personne ne devrait prendre autant pour a. Maintenant on sait qu'il vaut mieux viter de gifler Macron.
> 
> Il n'y a pas que des mauvaises nouvelles dans l'actualit :
> Deux dputs LREM et LFI vont saffronter sur League of Legends
> 
> Il parait qu'il y a bientt des lections rgionales, je ne suis pas chaud pour y aller, c'est un coup  chopper la grippe.
> Rgionales : le duel LR-RN se prcise, LREM simple arbitre ?


Pour faire le buzz , on aurait  minima attendu par un bon gros projet pour la culture ou le numrique derrire ... Genre tel ou tel projet est lanc , tell entreprise arrive. Un truc srieux pas du cosmtique ou de la comm' .... N'importe quel pkin peut crier qu'il va jouer  n'importe quel jeu . Bientt Macron va jouer au snake ...  ::ptdr::  On s'en tamponne comme de l'an 40 .

----------


## virginieh

> Que si, c'est une mauvaise nouvelle. Si 2 dputs, des gens senss rdiger et voter les lois de notre pays, font de la com' pour un "dfi" sur un jeu vido, on est descendu bien bas.
> Et aprs on nous demande de voter ? Autant envoyer des gamers  l'assemble nationale, si les lois vont tre dcides en fonction du rsultat d'un jeu vido !


Honntement j'ai dj vu des matchs lus/joueurs pros en foot (peut tre dans d'autres sports).

Les politiques ont toujours utilis le sport ou les loisirs  la mode dans leur comm'. Je ne vois pas o le fait que maintenant le jeu vido fasse partie de leur arsenal soit plus dgradant/nfaste/ngatif que pour n'importe quel autre loisir.

Puis les dputs aussi ont le droit d'avoir des loisirs, je dirais mme plus les leur interdire ne les rendrais pas plus productifs/cratifs/critiques au contraire. Ce n'est scandaleux que quand ils s'offrent des loisirs hors de prix et polluants aux frais du contribuable tout en nous rptant qu'il faut dtruire le service public parce que c'est au dessus des moyens de l'tat.

----------


## pmithrandir

Macron aux commandes, je ne crois pas.

Il est bien emmerd par cette situation je pense.
 - si il le gracie, il ouvre la porte a s'en prendre d'autre, et a rendre le geste normal dans le futur
 - si il intervient dans la justice pour demander un amnagement de la peine, il ne respecte plus la sparation des pouvoirs
 - si il ne fait rien, on l'accuse de profiter de son pouvoir pour se venger.

Dans tous les cas il perd.
Quand au dlit de pauvret, je suis dsol mais le mec c'est pas pour ca qu'il a gifl le prsident. Il l'a gifl parce que c'est un con... donc a la rigueur dlits de stupidit.
C'est aussi con que d'aller filer une mandale a un flic, tu sais que ca va te couter cher.


Aprs, rassurez vous, 4 mois ferme il devrait mme pas dormir en prison.

Et pour info, on est dans un cas de violence sur personne ayant l'autorit publique. C'est la meme chose que si tu tape un policier, un gendarme, un juge, etc... et c'est toujours dfrr devant la justice quand on connait les auteurs.

je dirai, heureusement qu'il n'a pas donn plus qu'une gifle, parce que la il aurait pu prendre vraiment cher.
Ca monte a 7 ans de prison et 100 000 euros d'amende ce genre de connerie. (a plusieurs, autorit publique et ITT)

----------


## pmithrandir

> Honntement j'ai dj vu des matchs lus/joueurs pros en foot (peut tre dans d'autres sports).
> 
> Les politiques ont toujours utilis le sport ou les loisirs  la mode dans leur comm'. Je ne vois pas o le fait que maintenant le jeu vido fasse partie de leur arsenal soit plus dgradant/nfaste/ngatif que pour n'importe quel autre loisir.
> 
> Puis les dputs aussi ont le droit d'avoir des loisirs, je dirais mme plus les leur interdire ne les rendrais pas plus productifs/cratifs/critiques au contraire. Ce n'est scandaleux que quand ils s'offrent des loisirs hors de prix et polluants aux frais du contribuable tout en nous rptant qu'il faut dtruire le service public parce que c'est au dessus des moyens de l'tat.


Je dirai mme plus, si ca leur permet de trouver un terrain d'entente et de discuter ensemble... c'est plutot une bonne chose non ?

----------


## ABD-Z

> Ils devraient apprendre  jouer  Street Fighter, un petit 2X ou 3.3 ce serait styl  Avec des gros sticks arcade


Ah toi! Je suis sr que tu doses sur Fightcade!

----------


## Ryu2000

> tu doses sur Fightcade!


Mme pas  ::(: 
J'ai test il y a longtemps, je devrais peut-tre m'y remettre.

====
La stupidit de Grarld Darmanin est toujours impressionnante :
Rgionales : Grald Darmanin estime qu'une victoire du RN serait une marque satanique



> L'attaque est peu conventionnelle. En dplacement  Dijon pour soutenir le candidat de la majorit prsidentielle, Denis Thuriot, tte de liste dans la rgion Bourgogne-Franche-Comt, Grald Darmanin s'est fendu d'une phrase pour le moins inattendue  l'attention du Rassemblement national, rapporte le quotidien rgional Le Bien Public . Il y a une volont que le Rassemblement national ne gagne jamais une rgion. On voit bien la marque satanique que reprsenterait une victoire du RN, a lanc le ministre de l'Intrieur, attabl avec le candidat  la terrasse d'un caf.


C'est un parti comme un autre, il n'est pas moins conforme aux valeurs de la rpublique que le PS, l'UMP, LREM, EELV, etc.
C'est quoi ce dlire de crer un ennemi  partir de rien ? C'est Emmanuel Goldstein ou bien ?

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Honntement j'ai dj vu des matchs lus/joueurs pros en foot (peut tre dans d'autres sports).
> 
> Les politiques ont toujours utilis le sport ou les loisirs  la mode dans leur comm'. Je ne vois pas o le fait que maintenant le jeu vido fasse partie de leur arsenal soit plus dgradant/nfaste/ngatif que pour n'importe quel autre loisir.
> 
> Puis les dputs aussi ont le droit d'avoir des loisirs, je dirais mme plus les leur interdire ne les rendrais pas plus productifs/cratifs/critiques au contraire. Ce n'est scandaleux que quand ils s'offrent des loisirs hors de prix et polluants aux frais du contribuable tout en nous rptant qu'il faut dtruire le service public parce que c'est au dessus des moyens de l'tat.


Je ne suis pas contre qu'ils aient des loisirs, au contraire, bien entendu. Mais qu'ils s'en servent pour faire de la politique, l je trouve a nul.

Quant aux matchs lus / Sportifs pro, gnralement, c'est pour une cause, et les lus de tout bord y participent. C'est plutt cool. 
Maintenant que ces 2 dputs jouent ensemble  un jeu vido, c'est pas mon problme, c'est le fait qu'ils le dclarent comme si c'tait un truc important et politique. Dj qu'il n'y a plus de dbat d'ides, si en plus, maintenant, les seules questions des journaleux vont tourner autour des scores raliss  tel ou tel jeu, j'imagine dj la prochaine campagne lectorale : Votez pour moi, j'ai clat untel au jeu Machin-Chose !  ::roll::

----------


## tanaka59

Bonjour, 




> Quand au dlit de pauvret, je suis dsol mais le mec c'est pas pour ca qu'il a gifl le prsident. Il l'a gifl parce que c'est un con... donc a la rigueur dlits de stupidit.


Tout simplement exaspr par l'attitude du personnage de macron ... Cet inconnu sorti de nul en a eu ras le bol . Pas besoin de faire polytech pour le dduire. Se ras le bol c'est exprim par les "mains" et non pas de manire plus "civilis". La son attitude fait chiffonnier .




> C'est aussi con que d'aller filer une mandale a un flic, tu sais que ca va te couter cher.


Combien balancent des pavs  la police sans tre inquits ? Beaucoup car on entend assez peu de condamnation sur le sujet ...

----------


## fredoche

C'est exactement a Jon 

C'est le fait que a fasse la une des journaux.

Le pays est  la ramasse grave, entre la pauvret qui explose, les liberts qui disparaissent, les pass sanitaires pour une maladie qui tue des vieillards, le vaccin bientt obligatoire, encore un couvre-feu  23h, un service public exsangue, des dettes suffisantes pour rincer le pays pendant des sicles et si on parle pas du musulman gauchiste ou de l'immigr racaille, on va nous narrer les tournois de LOL

Ils font ce qu'ils veulent mais en priv

Quand est-ce qu'on traite des vrais problmes dans ce pays qui s'effondre de toutes parts ?

----------


## el_slapper

...et Macron lui-mme traite cet vnement par le mpris. (je suppose pour des raisons politiques peu avouables, mais je lui donne raison quand mme, sur ce point prcis).

Mais on fait sans doute plus d'audience avec une baffe au prsident qu'avec un traitement honnte des vrais problmes. Donc...  ::aie::

----------


## pmithrandir

> Combien balancent des pavs  la police sans tre inquits ? Beaucoup car on entend assez peu de condamnation sur le sujet ...


Aprs chaque manifestations, les personnes qui sont attrapes passent elle aussi en comparution immdiate... et sont souvent condamnes. Si tu sius l'actu, tu verras parfois quelques ligne a ce sujet. Mais ca interesse assez peu.

----------


## el_slapper

> Aprs chaque manifestations, les personnes qui sont attrapes passent elle aussi en comparution immdiate... et sont souvent condamnes. Si tu sius l'actu, tu verras parfois quelques ligne a ce sujet. Mais ca intresse assez peu.


tsk tsk tsk. Tu parles ralit, tu ne risques pas de les intresser.

----------


## David_g

Et pendant ce temps le conseil d'tat vient de mettre une fesse  Darmanin (et bonne nouvelle, cela fera peut tre rflechir sur la doctrine de maintien de l'ordre : oui je suis un rveur).

----------


## tanaka59

Bonsoir, 




> Aprs chaque manifestations, les personnes qui sont attrapes passent elle aussi en comparution immdiate... et sont souvent condamnes. Si tu sius l'actu, tu verras parfois quelques ligne a ce sujet. Mais ca interesse assez peu.


tonnement aprs chaque manif , les mmes constats ... et litanies . Toujours autant d'meutes aprs les cortges.  ::?:  Tiens on verra demain  la manif de la gauche contre le RN si cela part en sucette.  

1 hypothses :

> on ne condamne pas assez svrement (?)

----------


## Ryu2000

Qu'est-ce que c'est que a ?
Des spectateurs chantent "Merci Macron" parce qu'ils ont le droit de rentrer un peu plus tard.




> https://twitter.com/MorganRostagnat/...55988326338565
>  Merci Macron !  chante le public de 
> @rolandgarros
>  autoris  rester aprs le couvre feu. #rolandgarros #couvrefeu


====
Edit :
C'est super bizarre on dirait qu'il n'y a pas de musique :
L'esplanade des Invalides vacue aprs un rassemblement de milliers de personnes



> Des jeunes se sont rassembls par centaines vendredi soir pour une fte sur l'esplanade des Invalides  Paris, souvent agglutins et sans masques, jusqu' ce que la police intervienne pour les disperser, selon les tmoignages de ftards rencontrs par l'AFP et une annonce de la prfecture de police.


L par exemple :
https://twitter.com/TaoualitAmar/sta...57003138306053
a aurait t mieux avec cette musique :

----------


## foetus

> Qu'est-ce que c'est que a ?
> Des spectateurs chantent "Merci Macron" parce qu'ils ont le droit de rentrer un peu plus tard.


Cela fait cho  Mercredi  ::mrgreen::  : Roland-Garros :  On tait chauds pour rester , lvacuation du Chatrier nest pas trs bien passe, source 20 minutes

match interrompu, interruption lorsque Djoko tait trs proche de plier le match, protestations, Djoko qui a perdu sa concentration et a failli perdre (il me semble qu'il avait lch 1 grosse pique aprs le match)  ::mouarf::  ce truc de ouf

Et ensuite, c'est tout 1 contexte  ::mrgreen::  :
Roland-Garros qui a t dcal de 1 semaine justement pour tre en phase avec les mesures (pour profiter du dconfinement)les sessions de nuit (diffuses sur Amazon) nouveaut de cette dition mais critiques parce qu'il n'y a personne - il me semble que c'est R. Gasquet et R. Federrer (aprs son match de samedi fini  minuit 30) en ont parlJe ne sais plus quel joueur qui a charg l'organisation avec les primes + faibles mais le nouveau partenaire (Amazon) qui se goinfre

----------


## Ryu2000

Marlne Schiappa est nul en slogan :
https://twitter.com/Poulin2012/statu...47193124126721
Dj "MACRON PRSIDENT DES JEUNES" au niveau du rythme c'est moins bien que "MACRON PRSIDENT" je trouve. (a boucle moins facilement, a doit tre une signature rythmique plus complexe j'imagine)
En plus c'est nul comme message,  la limite "Macron le candidat des jeunes" ok, mais si il se fait lire ce sera "Macron le prsident de tous les franais". Il n'y a qu'un seule groupe qui compte c'est le groupe Franais.
Et il y a beaucoup trop de drapeau de l'UE.

En tout cas c'est toujours sympa de voir les gens mpriser les cadres de LREM.
L c'est mieux parce que c'est en face  face :



L a s'engueule un peu (Franois Ruffin) :



J'ai peur pour l'avenir, je n'arrive pas  imaginer ce qui nous attend, comment le prochain gouvernement arrivera  faire pire qu'LREM ? Schiappa et Dupont Moretti illustre bien le niveau de l'quipe actuelle.

=======
Il parait que les autres partis font la mme chose :
Quand Marlne Schiappa demande aux militants de  crier trs fort  aux  Macron prsident ! 



> Le Point s'est procur un enregistrement vocal dans lequel Marlne Schiappa, ministre dlgue charge de la citoyennet, harangue les militants avant un meeting de Laurent Saint-Martin. Elle-mme prsente sur la liste de la tte de gondole LREM aux lections rgionales en Ile-de-France, Schiappa donne aux militants quelques consignes de ractions enthousiastes aux slogans lancs.


a ne doit pas tre marrant de faire parti des 4 derniers militants d'LREM.

----------


## halaster08

> tonnement aprs chaque manif , les mmes constats ... et litanies . Toujours autant d'meutes aprs les cortges.  Tiens on verra demain  la manif de la gauche contre le RN si cela part en sucette.  
> 
> 1 hypothses :
> 
> > on ne condamne pas assez svrement (?)


Hypothse plus plausible:
- on a un problme avec la doctrine de maintien de l'ordre actuelle
- on ne condamne pas les bonnes personnes

----------


## Ryu2000

> Toujours autant d'meutes aprs les cortges.


Si c'est le bordel  la fin de certaines manifestations c'est  cause des ordres que reoivent les policiers.
Lors des manifestations des gilets jaunes on a bien vu qu' partir d'un moment, les policiers envoient beaucoup de gaz lacrymogne et chargent les manifestations.
Le gouvernement veut que les policiers poussent les manifestants  bout afin de dclencher une raction, les mdias peuvent ensuite filmer la raction des manifestants pour essayer de dcrdibiliser le mouvement.
Les policiers ne reoivent jamais l'ordre de contrler les casseurs (antifas, black blocs). Les mdias font ensuite l'amalgame entre casseurs et manifestants.

----------


## el_slapper

> Hypothse plus plausible:
> - on a un problme avec la doctrine de maintien de l'ordre actuelle
> - on ne condamne pas les bonnes personnes


Je ne sais pas si quelqu'un avait regard les vidos longues des manifestations le jour de la mort de Rmi Fraisse. Le point 1 tait abominablement frappant. Sur ce terrain difficile (des collines de campagne), la mobilit des CRS tait catastrophique, ce qui faisait que les manifestants leur tournaient autour. Pas facilement, hein, ils taient aussi handicaps par le terrain, mais moins. Une trentaine de CRS  cheval (il me semble que a se fait en Angleterre, mais je n'ai pas trouv de rfrences prcises) aurait permis de prendre l'avantage de la mobilit, et d'viter la panique des CRS  pied qui ont us et abus de tout ce qu'ils avaient  disposition juste pour sortir de la nasse mise en place (probablement de manire inconsciente, mais je n'ai pas de billes) par les manifestants. Avec le rsultat qu'on sait.

----------


## pmithrandir

Il y a 10 ans, je rencontrais un commissaire de Montral charg du maintient de l'ordre et des manifestations.
Il nous expliquait dj que leur tactique et la franaise tait trs diffrente.

Les franais cherchaient  encercler pour capturer les lments problmatiques... quand les canadiens laissaient volontairement de multiples voies pour s'enfuir aux manifestants.

La premire mthode  linconvnient d'assimiler les ultra et les personnes qui sont coinces l sans le vouloir. 
Elle dclenche aussi un phnomne de rsistance jusquau-boutiste, les gens passant en mode dfense de leur vie contre une agression extrieure. Ils deviennent vite indlogeable et enrags. Il y a toujours des blesss de part et d'autre.

La mthode canadienne prsente l'avantage de disperser souvent sans heurt une foule norme. Il n y a pas grand monde qui reste statique quand il voit une foule de 100 CRS lui fonc dessus en courant. Si tu ajoutes une cavalerie, c'est encore pire. Tu n'as mme pas besoin de taper, tout le monde va s'enfuir. Si tu t'es bien dbrouill, tu as donc plac des CRS un peu partout autour pour viter que d'autres attroupements se cr ou des destructions... et la manifestation est finie.

Ironiquement... le crateur de cette technique est Franais. On l'appelait Napolon Bonaparte.

La mthode canadienne prsente des inconvnients quand mme.
Elle ne permet pas d'avoir des images de destructionsElle ne permet pas aux CRS de se dfouler sur du gauchisteElle ne permet pas non plus de brandir des coupables et de rassurer le bon peuple de ractionnaire en leur fournissant des arrestations.

----------


## Ryu2000

> les gens passant en mode dfense de leur vie contre une agression extrieure.


C'est le but du gouvernement, il souhaite que les manifestants soit le plus violent possible, donc ils font tout pour que a se passe mal.
Les policiers ne font que de suivre les ordres, ils n'ont pas de vision globale, ils ne comprennent rien  ce qu'il se passe. Quand ils ferment une sortie, ils ne savent pas que les autres sorties sont ferms galement.
Parfois les manifestants ont du mal  quitter la manifestation, parce que toutes les sorties sont bloques.

----------


## tanaka59

Bonjour, 

Pour la faire "courte et simple" lors des manifestations en France :

> meutes
> casseurs "professionnels"
> pillards "professionnels"
> gurilla urbaine
> anarchiste  port "politique" et "rvolutionnaire"
> les vrais manifestants leur servent de "boucliers humains"

Rsultat les fdo ont un mal de chien  intervenir. Par facilit , culturellement aussi il est plus facile de rejeter la faute sur les fdo. On torpille les policiers et on cherche des excuses aux meutiers / pillards.  ::furieux::   ::rouleau::   ::furax::

----------


## Ryu2000

> Rsultat les fdo ont un mal de chien  intervenir.


En ralit le problme ce sont les ordre que reoivent les forces de l'ordre.
Si il y a de la violence, de la casse et des pillages pendant certaines manifestations c'est  cause d'une volont politique.

Les forces de l'ordre ne reoivent jamais l'ordre de fouiller un black bloc ou un antifa, parfois elles reoivent l'ordre de provoquer les manifestants (gaz lacrymogne, charge, accs ferm, etc).

La stratgie du gouvernement consiste  faire en sorte que les manifestations soient les plus violentes possible afin de dcrdibiliser le mouvement.
C'est classique comme plan, pour pouvoir dire "ah ben regardez ce sont tous des casseurs violents".

On pourrait faire en sorte de filtrer les personnes prsentes  la manifestation (virer les antifas et les black blocs pour commencer), mais au contraire on les laisse tout faire. Ce sont les idiots utiles du systme. Ils aident le gouvernement  dcrdibiliser les manifestants.

C'est assez dissuasif, si tu vas manifester tu prends le risque de perdre un il et de passer pour un casseur.

===
Le truc que je n'ai pas compris c'est a :
"C'tait totalement disproportionn" : des manifestantes dnoncent la violente intervention policire lors d'une marche fministe samedi  Paris
D'habitude le gouvernement soutient ce genre d'action. C'est bizarre d'avoir demand aux policiers d'tre violent  un moment donn.

----------


## fredoche

> Bonjour, 
> 
> Pour la faire "courte et simple" lors des manifestations en France :
> 
> > meutes
> > casseurs "professionnels"
> > pillards "professionnels"
> > gurilla urbaine
> > anarchiste  port "politique" et "rvolutionnaire"
> ...


Toi culturellement je crois que tu as un sacr problme

T'as pas encore compris que aujourd'hui le but c'est de museler tout le monde.

Ta liste simple et courte est juste dbile. Et c'est toi qui cherche des excuses en permanence aux flics. Sauf que tes forces de l'ordre sont devenues de vraies milices de rpression qui veulent s'affranchir en plus de toute forme de contrle judiciaire

----------


## tanaka59

Bonjour, 




> Toi culturellement je crois que tu as un sacr problme


Le quel ? 

Les attaques ad hominem c'est trs rducteur ... 




> Et c'est toi qui cherche des excuses en permanence aux flics. Sauf que tes forces de l'ordre sont devenues de vraies milices de rpression qui veulent s'affranchir en plus de toute forme de contrle judiciaire


Il y a de quoi s'trangler ... En France on crache sur notre police , a coup de "violence policire" ou "police raciste" ... Quand dans le mme temps des pays comme le Mexique ou le Brsil pleurent car il y a de moins de moins de volontaire pour y travailler ... 

Les policiers dans ces pays doivent s'trangler  voir comment on malmne la police en France  :8O: 

La police en France  de plus en plus de mal  faire son taff , bien videment ide lumineuses se sont eux les truands ! Il est tellement plus simple de trouver des excuses aux meutiers ...

----------


## halaster08

> Il est tellement plus simple de trouver des excuses aux meutiers ...


Mais carrment, salauds d'meutier qui se jettent l'il en avant dans les tirs de LBD ! c'est honteux

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Il y a de quoi s'trangler ... En France on crache sur notre police , a coup de "violence policire" ou "police raciste"


Je ne sais pas si tu as remarqu, mais c'est assez rcent ces attaques contre les policiers. En fait c'est surtout depuis les Gilets Jaunes, qui je te le rappelles, n'taient que de simples citoyens, qui ne demandaient qu' vivre dcemment de leur travail. 
La rponse du gouvernement a t de faire tirer  coups de LBD et de grenades lacrymo (armes interdites en temps de guerre par la convention de Genve, mais autorises contre les civils, allez comprendre) ces policiers qui l'ont fait sans remord et sans la moindre hsitation. 
Bref, "violences policires", c'est un terme plutt soft pour ces actes. 
Quant  la "police raciste",  a date d'un peu plus longtemps. Je ne sais pas quel ge tu as, mais dans les annes 80, des humoristes (des vrais, qui pouvaient encore tre acides) comme Coluche, par exemple, dnonaient (par l'humour, un truc dsuet et petit  petit interdit) les dlits de facis. Donc, "police raciste", oui. Mme s'il ne faut pas 
gnralis, et que tous les policiers ne sont pas racistes. 
Le problme aujourd'hui est la partie visible de la police, avec le syndicat Alliance qui fait rgulirement la une des journaux, et qui, ce n'est un secret pour personne, est proche du RN. Donc, l'amalgame devient videmment facile. 




> La police en France  de plus en plus de mal  faire son taff , bien videment ide lumineuses se sont eux les truands ! Il est tellement plus simple de trouver des excuses aux meutiers ...


Si elle ne fait plus son taf, c'est par dcision politique. Et, depuis que Macron est aux commandes, on a de plus en plus une police de rpression de la population qu'une police de service public, d'aide aux citoyens. 
Quand j'tais plus jeune, je n'avais pas peur d'aller demander mon chemin  un flic. Aujourd'hui, je ne suis pas sr de le refaire. Alors mme qu' l'tranger, a ne me fait pas peur. 
Le lien entre policier et citoyen s'est bris, en grande partie au moment des Gilets Jaunes, mais pas de la faute de ces derniers. 
La plus grande responsabilit vient des hommes politiques, Macron en tte, mais aussi de la police, qui n'a pas su dire stop quand elle en avait la possibilit, et qui a agit contre le peuple de faon dlibrer. Puis, qui a t systmatiquement ddouaner par la justice et le politique. Quand un ministre remet des dcorations  des policiers coupables d'avoir borgns des manifestants pacifiques, on ne s'tonne pas de la dfiance des citoyens vis  vis de sa police.
On a une police digne d'une dictature, c'est quand mme triste, pour le pays qui se dit "Pays des Droits de l'Homme", et ce n'est pas moi qui le dit, c'est Amnesty International !

----------


## pmithrandir

Tanaka, oui ils ont du mal a faire leur travail... mais a qui la faute ?

Encore une fois, sur une manifestation, si tu as 10% de pillards / meutiers, et 0% de manifestants, le but devrait tre de les sparer. Bref, de faire dgager ds que possible les manifestants pacifiques lorsque ca commence a poser problme. pas de les prendre en tenaille.

Oui, des meutiers senfuiraient, mais il feraient quoi une fois perdu la protection des manifestants ? la rponse est simple, ils ne feraient rien. parce que un mec tout seul, ca ne fait rien. ca ne va pas casser une vitrine pour piquer des affaires... ils ne travaillent qu'en meutes.

Charge les, et tu verras une vole de moineau partir dans tous les directions.... et rien de plus. Au bout de 10 manifestations comme ca, je ne sais mme pas si ils viendraient encore... plus de castagne, plus de gains... a quoi bon.

A vouloir crer de l'affrontement et a l'imposer aux manifestants, on ne fait que fournir un rempart aux personnes que tu cites.


Et oui, je pense que la police est majoritairement trs borderline. Ce n'est mme pas 10%, c'est une grosse majorit.
il y a un esprit de corps trop fort, et une fcheuse tendance a protger les brebis galeuses.

Quand on voit que lorsque l'un des policiers reporte  sa hirarchie des comportement inappropri, il reoit un blme pour complicit ou non dnonciation des vnements antrieur... on voit bien que ca dconne svre la dedans. Quand les policiers demandent la tte du ministre de l'intrieur qui entend les canaliser un peu... et l'obtienne, je pense qu'on voit que la compromission remonte jusqu'au plus haut de l'tat.

Qu'un policier dconne, c'est normal et ca arrive partout. Qu'il soit protg au del du raisonnable, je trouve ca abject. 
Que les policiers manifestent l'arme  la ceinture, c'est ca que j'appelle de l'insurrection.
Qu'ils aient comme revendication un regard sur la justice, c'est carrment anti dmocratique.

----------


## tanaka59

Bonjour, 




> Mais carrment, salauds d'meutier qui se jettent l'il en avant dans les tirs de LBD ! c'est honteux


En suivant ta logique donc : 

> caillassage des pompiers
> caillassage des policiers
> vandalisme des vitrines
> pillages des magasins
> destructions du mobilier urbain
> destructions des vhicules en stationnement
> provocation d'meutes

Tout ce qu'on peut constater aussi bien sur le terrain que par voies de presse , c'est de l'affabulation et n'existe pas bien videment ?!

Pour enfoncer le clou , les pompiers sont donc les auteurs des incendies ? Il n'y a aucun pilage ni destructions de mobilier/vhicules ?

A croire que certains vivent dans une dimension parallle ou bien ont des illres.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Il y a de quoi s'trangler ... En France on crache sur notre police , a coup de "violence policire" ou "police raciste" ... Quand dans le mme temps des pays comme le Mexique ou le Brsil pleurent car il y a de moins de moins de volontaire pour y travailler ...


En France la police a une mauvaise image, ce qui crer peu de vocations, du coup on ne peut pas virer les mauvais flics, parce qu'on ne peut pas les remplacer.

Les recrues de la police ont un plus faible niveau quavant



> Le renforcement des effectifs de police et *le faible attrait du mtier* entranent depuis plusieurs annes une baisse du niveau des recrues. Prs dun candidat sur cinq est aujourdhui admis contre un sur 50 il y a dix ans.


C'est la logique du concours :
- + il y a de candidats + le niveau a des chances d'tre lev
- - il y a de candidats + le niveau  des chances d'tre faible

Par exemple, personne ne veut tre professeur des coles  Crteil ou Versailles :
Devenir professeur avec 4/20 de moyenne, c'est possible

Les policiers dmissionnent ou se suicident.
Suicide des forces de lordre: ces policiers qui viennent en aide  leurs pairs



> Avec 59 suicides lanne dernire, le bilan est presque aussi lev que lanne noire de 1996, lorsque 70 suicides avaient t recenss. *Bien souvent, ces suicides adviennent sur le lieu de travail, dnonant ainsi un management dfaillant.* Christophe en est persuad, les collgues ne font plus attention les uns aux autres. Dans mon commissariat, un jeune ADS (Adjoint de scurit) de 24 ans sest suicid, explique le policier membre de lassociation. Cest son pre, qui tait aussi un collgue, qui la retrouv au sein mme du commissariat. Le lendemain de lenterrement, jai t choqu par lindiffrence gnrale du service. La vie reprenait son cours, comme si rien ne stait pass. Pourtant, on savait que ctait li  ses suprieurs, quil y avait eu un vrai problme de management..


Le problme c'est la hirarchie.

La plupart des mauvaises actions des policiers viennent d'en haut, donc on ne peut pas leur en vouloir. Leur job consiste  suivre les ordres. Le problme ce sont les ordres. (parfois il y a des bavures et l les policiers prennent cher)

----------


## halaster08

> Encore une fois, sur une manifestation [], et 0% de manifestants


Ca c'est les chiffres selon la police ?

----------


## virginieh

> Il y a de quoi s'trangler ... En France on crache sur notre police , a coup de "violence policire" ou "police raciste" ... Quand dans le mme temps des pays comme le Mexique ou le Brsil pleurent car il y a de moins de moins de volontaire pour y travailler ... 
> 
> Les policiers dans ces pays doivent s'trangler  voir comment on malmne la police en France 
> 
> La police en France  de plus en plus de mal  faire son taff , bien videment ide lumineuses se sont eux les truands ! Il est tellement plus simple de trouver des excuses aux meutiers ...


En France aussi on a de plus en plus de mal  recruter des policiers parce qu'ils sont sous pays, du coup la "slection" est de moins en moins slective.
La formation qui leur ai donne est de moins en moins bonne aussi (du fait du niveau d'entre bas, de la rduction de cots et temps de formation).

L'image de la police en prends quand mme un gros coup quand :
- ils inculpent des innocents en falsifiant de documents et en mentant, et qu'ils s'indignent du laisser aller de la justice qui relche ces innocents. 
- ils borgnent des citoyens juste parce qu'ils s'opposent au gouvernement.

Les reproches qu'on fait  la police sur sa violence et son racisme ont souvent t dmontrs malheureusement.

----------


## pmithrandir

> Ca c'est les chiffres selon la police ?


Bien vu, je vais corriger  ::): 

Tanaka, si il y a moins de vocation, n'est ce pas aussi parce que ce mtier passe pour un ramassis de brutes sans cerveaux ? 

Et pourquoi, si vraiment les vocations manquent, la gendarmerie se permet elle un taux d'acceptation de 10%, quand la police est  20% ?
C'est de la faute aux gendarmes qui ont une trop bonne image ? 

Ou simplement que les bavures des gendarmes sont bien moins nombreuses, que l'exemplarit est plus forte et que donc, a attire plus des jeunes qui veulent que la loi soit respecte ?

N'y vois tu pas une difficult de recrutement quand ton image consiste  montrer que tu es au dessus des lois que tu es cens faire respect ? Comment engager des personnes de valeur dans ses conditions.

Moi, qu'un corps de mtier qui impose de nombreuses contraintes lies au statut militaire, recrute plus facilement qu'un corps civil, ca me parait assez reprsentatif.
Et pour info, on recrute a peu prs autant de gendarmes que de policiers.




> En France aussi on a de plus en plus de mal  recruter des policiers parce qu'ils sont sous pays, du coup la "slection" est de moins en moins slective.
> La formation qui leur ai donne est de moins en moins bonne aussi (du fait du niveau d'entre bas, de la rduction de cots et temps de formation).




```
Un policier national gagne entre 2 184  bruts et 3 533  bruts par mois en France, soit un salaire mdian de 2 859  bruts par mois.
```



```
Dans le mtier de gendarme, il faut savoir que chaque grade est divis en plusieurs chelons. Ainsi, ce dernier va dbuter avec un salaire de 1527 euros et partir  la retraite avec un salaire de 2155 euros
```

Moi ces salaires de policiers ne me semblent pas si bas que ca. Pour un recrutement a niveau bac... c'est plutt bien pay pour des fonctionnaires. 

A titre de comparaison, 


```
Un professeur des coles est rmunr en dbut de carrire  2 067  brut. Aprs 30 ans de carrire : 3 889  brut (au 1er janvier 2020).
```

 Et la on parle d'un statut categorie A avec recrutement au niveau Master.

----------


## Ryu2000

Si il y a peu de candidat et que des nouvelles recrues dmissionnent assez vite (ou se suicident) c'est principalement  cause des ordres que les policiers reoivent.
Le problme vient clairement du sommet de la hirarchie du pouvoir. Il faudrait commencer par rgler ce problme.

Le gouvernement fait tellement n'importe quoi, que la police et l'arme pourraient finir par se retourner contre lui.
C'est pas marrant d'tre dirig par Macron et ses potes.




> Pour un recrutement a niveau bac... c'est plutt bien pay pour des fonctionnaires. 
> (...)
> Et la on parle d'un statut categorie A avec recrutement au niveau Master.


Il n'y a pas de lien entre niveau d'tude et salaire.

----------


## tanaka59

Bonjour, 




> - ils inculpent des innocents en falsifiant de documents et en mentant, et qu'ils s'indignent du laisser aller de la justice qui relche ces innocents.


Donc est ce que pour toi le "flicage" des automobilistes/citoyens autre aussi en compte avec :

> chasse aux sorcires des conducteurs pour les petits excs de vitesses de moins de 5 km/h (qui reprsente 60% des excs de vitesse) 
> flicage avec les radars embarqus
> racket avec les fps (ex amendes de stationnement)
> difficult  justifier sa bonne fois en cas d'usurpation de sa plaque d'immatriculation (flash radar, fraude au page ...) 
> l'agress qui se dfend se retrouve "coupable" de se dfendre 
> les victimes de logements squatts qui ont un mal de chien a faire valoir leur bonne fois (au risque d'tre eux mme lors la loi en se faisant "justice eux mme")

????

Une sorte de pays out "tout le monde est suspect" de ne pas tre "le citoyen modle" qui "coche toutes les cases" quoi ?!

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Donc est ce que pour toi le "flicage" des automobilistes/citoyens autre aussi en compte avec :
> 
> > chasse aux sorcires des conducteurs pour les petits excs de vitesses de moins de 5 km/h (qui reprsente 60% des excs de vitesse) 
> > flicage avec les radars embarqus
> > racket avec les fps (ex amendes de stationnement)
> > difficult  justifier sa bonne fois en cas d'usurpation de sa plaque d'immatriculation (flash radar, fraude au page ...) 
> > l'agress qui se dfend se retrouve "coupable" de se dfendre 
> > les victimes de logements squatts qui ont un mal de chien a faire valoir leur bonne fois (au risque d'tre eux mme lors la loi en se faisant "justice eux mme")
> 
> ...


Il dit qu'il ne voit pas le rapport avec les violences policires, la dtestation des policiers par les citoyens*, ou le racisme de la police.
Pour tout ce que tu listes l, ce sont des dcisions politiques, pas des dcisions de police. 

*)mme si personne n'aime se faire verbaliser pour un excs de vitesse, tout le monde (enfin j'imagine que la plupart des gens) font une diffrence entre une LBD dans l'il d'un manifestant pacifique et une amende pour excs de vitesse.  ::roll::

----------


## virginieh

> Bonjour,
> 
> Citation Envoy par virginieh Voir le message
> - ils inculpent des innocents en falsifiant de documents et en mentant, et qu'ils s'indignent du laisser aller de la justice qui relche ces innocents.
> Donc est ce que pour toi le "flicage" des automobilistes/citoyens autre aussi en compte avec :
> 
> > chasse aux sorcires des conducteurs pour les petits excs de vitesses de moins de 5 km/h (qui reprsente 60% des excs de vitesse)
> > flicage avec les radars embarqus
> > racket avec les fps (ex amendes de stationnement)
> ...


Pas compris ta question ...
Je parlais d'un fait divers prcis : aprs une agression de policiers, une 10aine de personne ont t inculpes au procs il a t prouv que les inculps taient innocents, que les policiers chargs de l'enqute le savaient mais les syndicats de police se sont tout de mme plaint de la justice trop laxiste qui relche des innocents.

Du coup je vois pas le rapprochement que fais avec le code de la route, les limites  la lgitime dfense, et ton nouvel ennemi personnel le squatteur.

Et je comprends encore moins ta dernire phrase ou ai je dit que je voulais un tat policier ou tout le monde tait coupable ? 

Alors  mon tour je te dis ???? et mme ?????????????

----------


## tanaka59

Bonsoir, 




> Il dit qu'il ne voit pas le rapport avec les violences policires, la dtestation des policiers par les citoyens*, ou le racisme de la police.
> Pour tout ce que tu listes l, ce sont des dcisions politiques, pas des dcisions de police.





> *)mme si personne n'aime se faire verbaliser pour un excs de vitesse, tout le monde (enfin j'imagine que la plupart des gens) font une diffrence entre une LBD dans l'il d'un manifestant pacifique et une amende pour excs de vitesse.





> Pas compris ta question ...
> Je parlais d'un fait divers prcis : aprs une agression de policiers, une 10aine de personne ont t inculpes au procs il a t prouv que les inculps taient innocents, que les policiers chargs de l'enqute le savaient mais les syndicats de police se sont tout de mme plaint de la justice trop laxiste qui relche des innocents.
> 
> Du coup je vois pas le rapprochement que fais avec le code de la route, les limites  la lgitime dfense, et ton nouvel ennemi personnel le squatteur.
> 
> Et je comprends encore moins ta dernire phrase ou ai je dit que je voulais un tat policier ou tout le monde tait coupable ? 
> 
> Alors  mon tour je te dis ???? et mme ?????????????


J'essaye surtout d'apporter des explications claires et rationnelles dans mon propos. Peut tre ne suis je pas assez explicite dans ce j'avance ... Alors justement entrons dans le dtail pour que cela soit le plus clair possible. 

Depuis maintenant les manifestations de la loi travail de 2016 (sous Hollande dj). Les manifestations ici est la sont hebdomadaire pour des sujets plthoriques (retraite, gilet jaune, prcarit, taxes, ...) . Qui dit manif dit donc aussi meutes .

Le phnomne qu'on constate :

> banalisation des meutes en fin de manif
> banalisation des comportements type black block
> banalisation des actes de vandalisme / de destruction / de violence gratuite

Les hauts fonctionnaires tant  la manuvre sont totalement a ct de leur pompes, dans la doxa  appliquer. Car ils ont la trouille d'avoir les mmes scnes quand lors des meutes de banlieue de 2005. 

Les manifestants lgitimes qui eux n'ont rien demand  personne, se retrouvent canards par les CRS ou les mobiles de la gendarmerie d'un ct. De l'autre, c'est du pain bnis pour les black blocks et les meutiers qui utilisent les manifestants comme boucliers humains. Do les dommages collatraux d'rbogniages ... Ces borgns se voient comme victime de la police dou l'aspect violence policire.    

Pour faire un parallle avec d'autres drives policires

> Dommages collatraux d'rbogniages sur les manifestants + problmatique grandissante des meutiers >  C'est que la police n'est pas assez svres avec les meutiers ... Vu qu'il y en a de plus en plus d'meutes ... Il y a un acharnement sur les manifestants lgitimes (les mauvaises personnes donc).

> On a une chasse aux sorcires des conducteurs (politique de 80 km/h, projet de 110 km/h sur autoroute, projets des radars embarqus dans les voitures, les projets de taxes sur l'automobile, les ZFE , la taxe carbone ...) . 60% des excs de vitesses font moins de 5 km/h. Il y a un acharnement des politiques publiques pour des rsultats plus que discutable . > Do le dicton de "scurit rentire" , "policiers percepteur dimpts" , "automobiliste vache  lait". Une forme de racket en bande organis en somme de l'automobiliste par l'tat et la police . Quid de la lutte contre les violences routires ? (Alcool, drogue, trs grand excs de vitesse, tlphone au volant , conduite sans permis ou sans assurance ... ) Ici les chiffres sont trs mauvais et la l'tat est totalement absent ... 

> En cas d'agression ou de violence gratuite (vol de tlphone en rue, harclement, agression gratuite, home jacking ... ) , le droit n'autorise pas  se dfendre . La victime peut elle se retrouver sur le banc des accuss . > L'exemple du bijoutier de Nice, les agriculteurs et entreprises victimes de voles  rptition (dfense par tire de carabine). > Inversion des rles de victimes et coupables . A cause d'un laxisme de la justice on est face  de plus en plus de multircidivistes. 

> Les personnes dont le logement est squatt se retrouve "coupable" de vouloir rcuprer leur bien ... > La loi autorise la dpossession du bien d'autrui ... Garde  vous si vous tenter de vous rapproprier ce qui est  vous ! 

> Lors d'une usurpation d'identit , les victimes ont toutes les peines du monde  faire valoir leur . Ne parlons pas de la machine infernale administrative qui se met en route. > Au plus l'usurpateur fera le con, au plus le systme devient "compltement fou" pour la victime . 

Pour faire simple , aujourd'hui un franais moyen (le quidam moyen quoi), qui est confront  une problmatique avec la police et / ou la justice , quand il est victime, a plus de chance d'y laisser des plumes que d'obtenir gain de cause . Le systme actuel inverse les rles entre victime et coupable ... Do des situations totalement absurdes.

Culturellement les institutions franaises (donc la police et la justice aussi), avec leur culture de surnormalisation ont accouch d'un systme devenu compltement fou. L'attestation papier a t le "gral" de cette folie bureaucratique et toutes ces drives. 

Pour l'administration on doit tre un administr "modle" qui doit cocher toutes les cases. Si on a le malheurs d'avoir affaire avec la justice/police, car on est victime d'un crime/dlit , le quidam moyen se transforme en "suspicieux sur patte" . D'ou mon propose de "coupable de ne pas cocher toutes les cases" . J'entends par la, qu'aux yeux de l'administration on devient "coupable" de ne plus tre un administr "modle" ... Do des emmerdes et un acharnement du systme sur les mauvaises personnes. 

Jespre avoir t clair ?

----------


## Ryu2000

> > banalisation des meutes en fin de manif
> > banalisation des comportements type black block
> > banalisation des actes de vandalisme / de destruction / de violence gratuite


C'est la *stratgie du gouvernement*, c'est assez simple :
Laisser passer les antifas, les black blocs et les autres casseurs sans les contrlerProvoquer les manifestants jusqu' ce qu'ils craquent

Plus les manifestations se passent mal mieux c'est pour le gouvernement. Le gouvernement fait en sorte qu'il y ait de la casse et de la violence, afin de ruiner l'image des manifestants.

----------


## Cincinnatus

> Les hauts fonctionnaires tant  la manuvre sont totalement a ct de leur pompes, dans la doxa  appliquer. Car ils ont la trouille d'avoir les mmes scnes quand lors des meutes de banlieue de 2005.


Pas tous. Le prfet de police de Paris, Lallement, a t choisi pour son ct rpressif et violent. Quand il a quitt Bordeaux pour la PPP pour rpliquer aux Gilets Jaunes, ses ex-subordonns taient fous de joie tellement il est difficile  vivre pour ses propres troupes.
Il n'a tellement pas la trouille qu'il se lche comme ici : 




> Laveu du prfet de police de Paris Didier Lallement film le 16 novembre a un norme mrite, rvler la vrit dun moment politique dans tous ses aspects. Rpondant  une dame pacifique lui disant tre gilet jaune, il ne va pas hsiter, lui le haut fonctionnaire qui devrait observer une neutralit rpublicaine,  profrer cette phrase de guerre civile :*  Nous ne sommes pas dans le mme camp, Madame* .


Et il est gard  ce poste malgr toutes les victimes notamment des LBD car il sert encore de fusible pour le Gouvernement.

----------


## ddoumeche

> Et il est gard  ce poste malgr toutes les victimes notamment des LBD car il sert encore de fusible pour le Gouvernement.


Le gouvernement a besoin de mater ces gueux qui osent remettre en cause les accords de Paris, la ncessit de virer les camionnettes des mtropoles afin de les remplacer par des pousse-pousses, et surtout qui refusent de se faire saigner  blanc pour nourrir les crevards des services publics qu'idoltre tant monsieur Asselineau et tout les autres,
puisque comme chacun sait, 95% de lus sont des fonctionnaires.

Pour cela, il faut matter et faire couler le sang impur dans les sillons et quoi de mieux qu'un Allemand aux ordres d'un Neron, afin de rassurer les colos. Ces sales hypocrites qui ont vot les nouvelles taxes sur les carburants

----------


## foetus

On n'avait + ou - annonc 1 fin du masque  l'extrieur pas avant fin aot 2021

 ::lahola::  ::lahola::  ::lahola::  ::lahola:: 
Le gouvernement fait 1 geste envers les gueux et les sans-dents  ::roll:: 

Coronavirus : Leve du port du masque en extrieur ds jeudi [17 juin 2021] et du couvre-feu  23h ds dimanche, annonce Castex, source 20 minutes

----------


## Ryu2000

C'est rigolo parce qu'il y a un manque de communication au sein du gouvernement.

Masque en extrieur :  Ne marquons pas contre notre camp  face au Covid-19, exhorte Castaner (le 16/06/2021  09:08)



> Le patron des dputs LREM a estim, ce mercredi 16 juin sur France 2, que  le match contre le Covid nest pas derrire nous . Alors que des voix slvent pour rclamer la fin du port du masque en extrieur, *Christophe Castaner incite les Franais   rester responsables .*


Jean Castex annonce la fin du couvre-feu et la leve du port du masque  lextrieur (le 16/06/2021  13:23)



> Le couvre-feu prendra fin le 20 juin et *le masque ne sera plus obligatoire  lextrieur ds le jeudi 17 juin*, a annonc Jean Castex  lissue du Conseil des ministres mercredi 16 juin.


Ils n'ont pas prvenu Castaner  ::ptdr:: 
Ou alors ils ont chang d'avis entre 09h et 13h (comme pour le masque  l'poque  ::P: ).

=====================
Immigration : lexcutif veut intensifier les expulsions dtrangers dlinquants



> Cet objectif nest pas nouveau mais se heurte  la bonne volont des pays dorigine des personnes concernes.* A un an de la prsidentielle, les questions migratoires proccupent lexcutif, qui redoute un procs en laxisme.*


Blagnac : un squat prs de l'aroport vacu, 300 migrants expulss



> Cest dailleurs pour le voisinage du squat que Joseph Carles, maire de Blagnac, qui sest rendu, hier matin, sur les lieux a eu sa premire pense :  *Jprouve du soulagement par rapport  lattente des voisins qui ne cachaient plus leurs craintes*. Jespre aussi que ce deuxime squat sera le dernier. Cette vacuation est une bonne chose mais dun autre ct nous travaillons pour que la prise charge qui doit accompagner ce genre dopration se fasse avec humanit .


Les clandestins ont tendance  bruler leur papiers d'identit, donc a doit tre compliqu de savoir o les renvoyer.

----------


## Cincinnatus

> On n'avait + ou - annonc 1 fin du masque  l'extrieur pas avant fin aot 2021
> 
> Le gouvernement fait 1 geste envers les gueux et les sans-dents 
> 
> Coronavirus : Leve du port du masque en extrieur ds jeudi [17 juin 2021] et du couvre-feu  23h ds dimanche, annonce Castex, source 20 minutes


Et surtout  quelques jours des lections... 

(les sans-dents, c'tait une mauvaise blague de Hollande. Macron, lui, parle plutt de Gaulois rfractaires.)

----------


## tanaka59

Bonjour, 

On parle souvent de folie bureaucratique ou administrative. Voici quelques chiffres glans : https://www.developpez.net/forums/d2.../#post11736806 (lien pour ceux voulant poursuivre la discussion dans le topic ddi).

----------


## tanaka59

Bonsoir, 

https://www.lesechos.fr/economie-fra...-bercy-1324928

----------


## Ryu2000

Les enculs de gendarmes !
Ils ont dtruit le matriel d'une rave party alors qu'ils n'ont pas le droit normalement.




> https://twitter.com/Mediavenir/statu...26634748207109
> FLASH - Des gendarmes ont t films en train de dtruire du matriel de sonorisation lors de leur intervention  #Redon. La ministre de lIntrieur voquait pourtant "une saisie provisoire". (tmoins/ministre) #raveparty


On voit que a vient des ordres, parce que c'est publi sur le compte Twitter du ministre de l'intrieur :



> https://twitter.com/Interieur_Gouv/s...85804410912771
> #Redon #Teknival | Sur place, les forces de lordre ont procd  la saisie provisoire des matriels utiliss, notamment les appareils de sonorisation. 
> 
> Panneau d'avertissement Lopration dvacuation de la zone est toujours en cours, vitez le secteur et suivez les consignes des autorits.

----------


## ABCIWEB

Oui et encore une main arrache. Macron champion du monde des mutilations, enfin tout au moins champion de France car je n'ai jamais entendu parler d'un tel bilan en un seul mandat. On nous rebat souvent les oreilles avec Malik Oussekine, mais cela ne fait qu'un mort, alors que Macron a plusieurs morts  son palmars, et plusieurs dizaines de mains arraches et d'yeux crevs. Dans 2 heures on aura les scores lectoraux du banquier-charcutier. 

Je sort du bureau de vote, mais apparemment ils ont tout fait pour favoriser l'abstention. Aucun dbat d'envergure dans les media, par contre toute une srie de sondages pour justifier l'abstention et bien entendu, aucun, 0, no appel  la mobilisation pour faire son devoir de citoyen. Le discours changera sans doute l'anne prochaine si le boucher est oppos  la fille du borgne.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Oui et encore une main arrache.


Les gendarmes ont t particulirement violent.
L'utilisation de la force tait dmesure, il n'y a rien qui justifiait d'employer tant de moyen. Il n'y avait pas besoin de lancer des tonnes de grenades lacrymogne ni de casser le matriel.
En plus ils crivent "saisie provisoire" alors qu'ils ont tout dtruit.




> Le discours changera sans doute l'anne prochaine si le boucher est oppos  la fille du borgne.


Je ne comprend pas comment on peut voter Macron au premier tour d'une prsentielle.

Aujourd'hui on va peut-tre battre un record d'abstention, les franais sont un peu dsabus.

----------


## tanaka59

Bonsoir




> Aujourd'hui on va peut-tre battre un record d'abstention, les franais sont un peu dsabus.


Comme a chaque lection les franais votent contre et jamais "pour" quelqu'un.

Autre facteur qui va aussi beaucoup faire jazzer . Macron lu par 20/25 % des franais ? Cela n'meut personne . Le RN va passer dans 1/2/3 rgion avec 25/30/35 des voix ou crier au loup ? On a lu le diable en personne ? Au final ce qu'on reproche  un parti n'est pas mieux ailleurs ... 

Allez les p'tits loups bisous et bonne amusement devant se long film politique de la soire. Je m'en vais de ce pas chercher le popcorn.

PS : oui j'ai aussi vot.

----------


## ABCIWEB

> L'utilisation de la force tait dmesure, il n'y a rien qui justifiait d'employer tant de moyen. Il n'y avait pas besoin de lancer des tonnes de grenades lacrymogne ni de casser le matriel.
> En plus ils crivent "saisie provisoire" alors qu'ils ont tout dtruit.


Oui j'entendais  la radio qu'ils tapaient sur le matriel  coups de masse. Policiers ou black-block ? J'espre qu'on pourra voir des vidos,  moins qu'ils aient fait un cordon autour pour masquer leur vandalisme. Le problme de l'inscurit aujourd'hui c'est le comportement des forces de polices. Finalement, mieux vaut avoir affaire  des black-block, jamais entendu parl qu'ils amputaient des gens.

----------


## tanaka59

Bonsoir, 




> Le problme de l'inscurit aujourd'hui c'est le comportement des forces de polices.


Je ne savais pas que la police cambriole, vole, incendie, pille , agresse , fraude des documents d'identit, joue le rle de passeur pour les migrants  ...  ::cfou:: 




> Finalement, mieux vaut avoir affaire  des black-block, jamais entendu parl qu'ils amputaient des gens.


Donc , il n'y a pas de pillage ni de vandalisme lors des manifs ?!  :8O: 

Dis moi ABCIWEB tu vis en Absurdistan ? J'ai beau retourner ton propos dans tous les sens, je n'arrive pas  mettre une logique dessus  ::koi::  

Dans ton pays il y a des commissariats de mafia ? La mafia pourchasse les policiers ? L'arm a t remplac par des milices ?

----------


## Ryu2000

> Policiers ou black-block ? J'espre qu'on pourra voir des vidos


Il y a des vidos sur Twitter et Facebook, ce sont clairement des gendarmes.
L par exemple il y a une petite vido o on voit des gendarmes casser le matriel :
https://twitter.com/CerveauxNon/stat...00851216523268

Aprs on ne sait pas, peut-tre que a passera devant la justice et que les personnes qui ont donn l'ordre de dtruire le matriel seront puni.

====
On dirait que Mlenchon est un peu fch :



> https://twitter.com/JLMelenchon/stat...44496289067009
> Partout le chaos : pas d'envoi postal, ou pas de bulletin de vote, ou pas de liste de procuration, ou pas d'assesseurs. Darmanin bon  rien  part tabasser les ftes.
> 
> Rgionales : la distribution des documents lectoraux connat de graves dysfonctionnements
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Je partage son opinion  propos de Darmanin.

----------


## ABCIWEB

> Il y a des vidos sur Twitter et Facebook, ce sont clairement des gendarmes.
> L par exemple il y a une petite vido o on voit des gendarmes casser le matriel :
> https://twitter.com/CerveauxNon/stat...00851216523268
> Aprs on ne sait pas, peut-tre que a passera devant la justice et que les personnes qui ont donn l'ordre de dtruire le matriel seront puni.


Ah merci je n'avais pas trouv. Oui c'est clair, des grands coups de piolets sur des enceintes de sono et a dure un moment, ils ne peuvent pas dire que c'est l'garement ponctuel d'un policier isol qui pte les plombs. Trs bien organiss ces black block dguiss en policiers (ou l'inverse on ne sait plus...), ils sont plusieurs et ne se contentent pas de fracasser les enceintes au sol mais ils sortent aussi celles qui taient dans le camion pour mieux pouvoir les fracasser  l'extrieur. Et comme je l'avais suppos il y avait un cordon de policiers pour les protger et viter les camras mais un teufeur courageux a russi  les filmer, videmment pas en toute tranquillit puisqu'on voit qu'il est bouscul plusieurs fois.

Je ne parle mme pas des coups de cutter pour dchiqueter les toiles de tentes, ils s'taient dj entrains sur des tentes de migrants sans abris  Paris.

Macron et la politique de la terre brule, la violence gratuite pour l'exemple, et c'est ce que l'on appelle aujourd'hui en France un parti centriste, pas tonnant qu'il y ait eu autant d'abstentionnistes...

----------


## Ryu2000

> Trs bien organiss ces black block dguiss en policiers (ou l'inverse on ne sait plus...)


Il n'y a pas d'histoire de black block, c'tait des gendarmes habill en gendarme.
Quoi qu'il y a peut-tre un point commun, quand les black blocs vont casser dans les manifestations peut-tre qu'ils suivent des ordres galement. (c'est peut-tre comme les antifas qui taient pay par le PS  l'poque, on le voit dans un documentaire)

L on voit une porte parole de la gendarmerie qui dit n'importe quoi sur BFM TV :



> https://twitter.com/BFMTV/status/1406174762053869572
> Rave-party  Redon: pour la porte-parole de la gendarmerie, "on peut s'interroger assez lgitimement sur les intentions de ceux qui rejoignaient cet vnement festif"


Elle dit que les ftards sont venus avec des cocktails molotov et des boules de ptanque




> Macron et la politique de la terre brule, la violence gratuite pour l'exemple, et c'est ce que l'on appelle aujourd'hui en France un parti centriste, pas tonnant qu'il y ait eu autant d'abstentionnistes...


Je ne crois pas qu'il y ait de lien, et de toute faon il doit bien avoir des listes qui sont diffrentes de PS/UMP/LREM. Ce sont eux qui ont le pouvoir depuis longtemps et qui font systmatiquement de la merde.
===

Il y a une bonne nouvelle :
Rgionales 2021 dans les Hauts-de-France : limine ds le premier tour, LREM appelle  voter Xavier Bertrand dimanche prochain



> Selon les premires estimations, *Laurent Pietraszewski et les quatre ministres* qui se prsentent avec lui n'ont pas franchi le seuil de 10% des suffrages exprims pour se maintenir au second tour.


Par contre les propos de Xavier Bertrand sont scandaleux et il mrite d'tre condamn.
Le RN est attaqu en permanence, alors qu'il n'a rien fait de mal, ce parti est un parti comme les autres, c'est stupide de le faire passer pour un danger

Je ne comprend rien  ce qu'essaie de dire Valrie Pcresse :



> https://twitter.com/vpecresse/status...15072110604297
> Les Franciliens mont place largement en tte au 1er tour et je les remercie de leur confiance.
> 
> Dimanche prochain, les Franciliens dcideront de leur avenir. Sabstenir, voter RN ou LREM, cest faire lire une gauche extrme. Cest un choix de socit. Il est entre vos mains.


===
a y est des articles parlent de la rave :
Rave  Redon.  Les gendarmes ont dtruit notre matriel  : plus de 100 000  de prjudice estim



> Il ny a pas eu dvacuation. Il ny a pas eu de saisie de matriel. Il ny a eu que de la destruction.  Les teufeurs de Redon ont t surpris par lintervention des forces de lordre, qui ont mis fin  la rave party organise  lhippodrome, en coupant le son, samedi aprs-midi, vers 17 heures. Sortant des buissons et dispersant un nuage de gaz lacrymogne,  les gendarmes ont agi avec des tonfas, des haches et des masses , rapporte Victor Lacroix, prsident de lassociation Médiason, connue dans le monde de la free party.
> 
> *Ils taient anims par la colre et ont dtruit le matriel, en dehors de tout cadre lgal, estime-t-il. Car cest un procs qui doit dcider du devenir du matriel, quand celui-ci a t saisi.*

----------


## ONTAYG

> Elle dit que les ftards sont venus avec des cocktails molotov et des boules de ptanque


Exact, on le voit sur une des vidos de l'affrontement en pleine nuit.

De plus il y a plus de blesss parmi les forces de l'ordre que parmi les manifestants, alors que les forces de l'ordre sont mieux protgs, des explications ???

----------


## Gunny

> Oui et encore une main arrache. Macron champion du monde des mutilations, enfin tout au moins champion de France car je n'ai jamais entendu parler d'un tel bilan en un seul mandat. On nous rebat souvent les oreilles avec Malik Oussekine, mais cela ne fait qu'un mort, alors que Macron a plusieurs morts  son palmars, et plusieurs dizaines de mains arraches et d'yeux crevs. Dans 2 heures on aura les scores lectoraux du banquier-charcutier.


Je croyais que c'taient les islamistes qui coupaient les mains de ceux qui osent dsobir ?




> Je sort du bureau de vote, mais apparemment ils ont tout fait pour favoriser l'abstention. Aucun dbat d'envergure dans les media, par contre toute une srie de sondages pour justifier l'abstention et bien entendu, aucun, 0, no appel  la mobilisation pour faire son devoir de citoyen. Le discours changera sans doute l'anne prochaine si le boucher est oppos  la fille du borgne.


Et ma rgion, les Hauts-de-France, a massivement vot pour Xavier Bertrand, i.e Macron en pire et dcomplex, avec une couche d'homophobie et d'anti-environnementalisme par dessus. Quel foutage de gueule quand on voit la population de la rgion... Les vieux bourgeois ractionnaires ont t les seuls  se dplacer, comme d'habitude. Macron devait certainement savoir qu'il n'avait aucune chance de gagner ces lections alors il les a sabotes.

----------


## fredoche

> Exact, on le voit sur une des vidos de l'affrontement en pleine nuit.
> 
> De plus il y a plus de blesss parmi les forces de l'ordre que parmi les manifestants, alors que les forces de l'ordre sont mieux protgs, des explications ???


Ouep c'est comme pour les manifs non ? Les chiffres on leur fait dire ce qui nous arrange

Ils ont peut-tre pris des baffes ? Comme Macron ? Avec leurs gros casques a les dessaoule ?

Le fameux triptyque psycho : victime-bourreau-sauveur.
Les sauveurs de l'ordre, en ralit des bourreaux lchs dans la nature, mais de pauvres victimes de leurs assauts contre des ?

Des jeunes qui veulent danser
Ca vaut bien des coups de bton, des grenades lacymo, des mains arrachs

T'as des gosses ONTAYG ? 




> Bonsoir, 
> 
> 
> 
> Je ne savais pas que la police cambriole, vole, incendie, pille , agresse , fraude des documents d'identit, joue le rle de passeur pour les migrants  ... 
> 
> 
> 
> Donc , il n'y a pas de pillage ni de vandalisme lors des manifs ?! 
> ...


Tu vis dans le mme pays, et va falloir peut-tre ouvrir les yeux 

L'impunit des forces de l'ordre, c'est la fin de l'tat de droit. C'est la loi du plus fort, et tu peux constater  quel point ces flics sont surarms, sur-quips.
Tu sais tu seras pas gagnant, personne ne sera gagnant dans cette situation,  part les plus forts, donc les plus riches, les plus puissants

Tu dirais quoi si un flicaillon te dtruit ta bagnole parce que tu as fait un excs de vitesse ?
Oui c'est l'absurdistan. Elle est o la normalit quand les flics se transforment en vandales, en voyous ? Non ce n'est pas qu'ils se transforment: Ils le sont.

----------


## ONTAYG

> T'as des gosses ONTAYG ?


Eh oui, dont un qui est gendarme dpartement, spcialis en enqute criminel, ceux que l'on critiquent, mais qui arrte les voleurs et les violeurs, il passe plus de temps  aider et secourir les gens qu' les verbaliss.

Il a des amis de promo en mobiles, et je peux te dire qu'ils ont morfls, source sr et fiable.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Ca vaut bien des coups de bton, des grenades lacymo, des mains arrachs


a vient du prfet :
Rave party de Redon : pour le prfet, il fallait "neutraliser le son"



> Les sonos ont t brises  coup de masse. "Il fallait neutraliser le son", rpte le prfet, "ctait la seule solution pour faire cesser la rave."


En fait il suffit d'teindre pour que le son s'arrte, on est pas oblig de tout casser.




> Non ce n'est pas qu'ils se transforment: Ils le sont.


Ils font ce que l'on leur ordonne de faire et rien de plus.
Si on leur demande de tout casser, ils doivent le faire. Leur mtier consiste  suivre les ordres, c'est comme a.

----------


## fredoche

> Eh oui, dont un qui est gendarme dpartement, spcialis en enqute criminel, *ceux que l'on critiquent*, mais qui arrte les voleurs et les violeurs, il passe plus de temps  aider et secourir les gens qu' les verbaliss.
> 
> Il a des amis de promo en mobiles, et je peux te dire qu'ils ont morfls, source sr et fiable.


Non 
Personne n'ira critiquer des gens qui sont l pour faciliter et aider  rendre la justice.
La police, la gendarmerie on en a *tous* besoin, parce que justement c'est un lment essentiel de la socit et de la vie en socit.

Par contre quand tu confonds dans tes propos l'enquteur et le vandale en uniforme film en train de dtruire,tu fais erreur.

Vous ne vous rendez pas compte d' quel point ce pays devient malade de sa police, donc malade tout court, en tolrant et favorisant tous ces actes *hors-la-loi*

Ca ne finit jamais bien ce genre de choses, jamais. Partout et de tous temps

----------


## Ryu2000

> en tolrant et favorisant tous ces actes *hors-la-loi*


T'as encore rien vu.
Il est possible que l'UE instaure l'austrit en France (parce que la France s'est endett extrmement vite en 2020/2021), donc des mouvements de contestations comme celui des gilets jaunes devraient se dvelopper.

Pour calmer ces mouvements la mme stratgie sera appliqu :
- ne jamais donner l'ordre de filtrer les casseurs 
- donner des ordres afin de pousser les manifestants  bout pour qu'ils craquent et deviennent violent (charge, lacrymogne, sorties fermes, utilisation abusive de LBD,etc)

En principe les annes  venir devraient tre difficile.

======
Je trouve que le secrtaire gnral d'EELV est un con :
lections rgionales en Paca : si la liste de Jean-Laurent Flizia n'est pas retire, "elle n'aura pas le soutien d'EELV", prvient Julien Bayou



> Si la liste de Jean-Laurent Flizia, tte de la liste Rassemblement cologiste et social, n'est pas retire en rgion PACA pour le deuxime tour des lections rgionales, "elle n'aura pas le soutien d'EELV", a affirm lundi 21 juin sur franceinfo Julien Bayou, secrtaire national de ce parti. "On ne peut pas jouer cette lection aux ds, le risque Rassemblement national est trop lev", a-t-il dclar.


Si ton truc c'est l'cologie il faut y aller  fond, il faut dire "les autres parties ne font rien pour l'cologie, donc je dois rester candidat".
Au niveau de l'cologie que ce soit PS, UMP, LREM, RN, a ne change rien. Donc il ne faut rien lcher. Ou alors a veut dire que les gens d'EELV n'en ont galement rien  foutre de l'cologie.

C'est ridicule de continuer de faire croire que le RN est plus dangereux que le PS, l'UMP ou LREM...

----------


## BenoitM

> Il est possible que l'UE instaure l'austrit en France (parce que la France s'est endett extrmement vite en 2020/2021), donc des mouvements de contestations comme celui des gilets jaunes devraient se dvelopper.


Je pensais que ca faisait 20 ans que la France faisait de l'austrit. Mais bon c'est vrai que ca fait 20 ans que la France n'a pas eu un budget en quilibre.  :;):

----------


## Ryu2000

Il y a plusieurs niveaux d'austrit, en France on en est pas encore  ce stade :
Grce : une cure d'austrit au cot conomique et social lev
Les consquences sociales dramatiques des politiques de rigueur en Grce
Mais on devrait finir par y arriver.

Le gouvernement l'a annonc depuis un moment :
LE GOUVERNEMENT PRVIENT : LA FRANCE VA ENTRER EN MODE  AUSTRIT 



> En 2020 et 2021, le gouvernement franais aura ouvert les vannes des dpenses publiques : *aides aux entreprises, chmage partiel*, investissements dans la sant pour la vaccination massive de quoi faire exploser le budget. La dette publique a atteint 115,7% du PIB en 2020, et devrait continuer daugmenter. Mais laustrit va rapidement prendre le relais.


Normalement les faillites et le chmage devrait exploser. a ne va pas tre vident d'essayer de s'endetter un peu moins vite dans ces conditions.

----------


## pmithrandir

> a vient du prfet :
> Rave party de Redon : pour le prfet, il fallait "neutraliser le son"
> 
> En fait il suffit d'teindre pour que le son s'arrte, on est pas oblig de tout casser.
> 
> 
> Ils font ce que l'on leur ordonne de faire et rien de plus.
> Si on leur demande de tout casser, ils doivent le faire. Leur mtier consiste  suivre les ordres, c'est comme a.


Ou mme d'attendre... y a toujours un moment ou ca se calme.

Je ne vois pas le danger immdiat qui impose une action physique impliquant des blesss, ni pour vacuer, ni pour dtruire le son.

----------


## halaster08

> Je ne vois pas le danger immdiat qui impose une action physique impliquant des blesss, ni pour vacuer, ni pour dtruire le son.


Ils coutaient de la musique ! Et pas de la musique classique, des trucs de jeunes qui font du bruit, si a c'est pas un danger imminent.
J'ai mme entendu dire qu'a un moment ils ont mis du Jul, pas tonnant que les policiers se soit senti agresss et qu'ils aient ripost avec tout la force qu'ils avaient a disposition

----------


## Ryu2000

> Je ne vois pas le danger immdiat


Le prfet voulait faire un exemple : "voil ce qui arrive quand on essaie de faire une rave dans ma prfecture".



> Hier, samedi 19 juin, tout a t trs vite. 400 gendarmes mobiles et CRS taient mobiliss sur lopration.
> 
> Un peu aprs 17h, ils ont lanc les premires grenades lacrymognes pour faire vacuer le site et faire taire la musique. "*Il tait important de mettre un terme  ce rassemblement interdit*" explique le prfet. "Tout s'est fait en 45 minutes."


Je pense que a a fonctionn, les organisateurs de rave vont viter ce coin pendant un moment.




> J'ai mme entendu dire qu'a un moment ils ont mis du Jul


La blague ne fonctionne pas, parce que dans ce genre d'vnement c'est plutt de la techno hardcore et des genres proches.
Souvent t'entends les kicks  des km.

a ressemble  a :
https://twitter.com/TacTekDuKeuf/sta...77779247419396
https://twitter.com/afpfr/status/1406231539596382210 (AFP)
https://twitter.com/CharlesBaudry/st...05162952269824 (les images semblent venir d'RT)

Il y a des fans de cette musique qui n'apprcient pas trop la police apparemment :

----------


## Jon Shannow

Il faut raison garder. 
Tout d'abord ce rassemblement tait INTERDIT, donc tous les participants taient hors la loi.

A partir de l, et une fois que l'on a cette prcision, tout est diffrent. 

Les forces de l'ordre sont l pour faire respecter la loi. Ils sont donc intervenus pour faire cesser ce rassemblement, et faire vacuer le site.

Ils sont attaqus (jets de pierres et de cocktails molotov) donc,  partir de l, il est clair que la riposte des forces de l'ordre est normale.

Depuis quand, dans ce pays, en attaquant les forces de l'ordre alors que l'on est en situation illgale, on est une victime ? 
Il faut m'expliquer. 

Si je vous suis bien, dans votre raisonnement, un assassin qui attaque les policiers venant l'arrter, c'est une victime aussi ? C'est a ?

A un moment, il faut arrter de faire de la victimisation  outrance. A partir du moment o on participe  quelque chose d'interdit, d'illgal, il faut tre capable d'en accepter les consquences.

----------


## halaster08

> Si je vous suis bien, dans votre raisonnement, un assassin qui attaque les policiers venant l'arrter, c'est une victime aussi ? C'est a ?


Je pense qu'il y a une lgre diffrence entre un assassin et des gens qui dansent, bien sur ceux qui lancent des cocktails molotov doivent tre arrter mais pas au prix d'une charge dans le tas et en mutilant des gens

C'est comme les charges sur les militants en manifs qui n'atteignent jamais les black bloc

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Je pense qu'il y a une lgre diffrence entre un assassin et des gens qui dansent, bien sur ceux qui lancent des cocktails molotov doivent tre arrter mais pas au prix d'une charge dans le tas et en mutilant des gens
> 
> C'est comme les charges sur les militants en manifs qui n'atteignent jamais les black bloc


Non, il y a une trs grande diffrence entre les militants en manif/black blocks et ces "danseurs".
Il est trs facile de reprer les blacks block (si on veut s'en donner la peine), ils ont une cagoule, sont vtus de noirs et ne sont pas en train de manifester, mais de casser  ct des manifestants.

L, on a un groupe homogne de "danseurs", et certains se mettent  balancer des pierres. Il y a des chances que ces derniers se soient bien protger derrire la foule. Donc, les forces de l'ordre n'ont pas d'autres moyen que de charger.
Et, ils n'ont pas charg immdiatement. Ils ont somm les participants  se disperser. Ceux qui ne l'ont pas fait, sont alors responsables de ce qui suit.

----------


## Gunny

> Ou mme d'attendre... y a toujours un moment ou ca se calme.
> 
> Je ne vois pas le danger immdiat qui impose une action physique impliquant des blesss, ni pour vacuer, ni pour dtruire le son.


+1000. La dsescalade doit normalement tre la technique principale quand la situation ne prsente de danger immdiat pour personne. La violence doit tre un dernier recours.
La police est l pour protger la population, et cela inclut les criminels qu'ils sont senss arrter. Si son rle est rduit "fates ce qu'on vous dit... sinon...", a sent mauvais pour la dmocratie.

----------


## pmithrandir

Jon, je pense que dj, 400 gendarmes pour arrter de la musique...c'est beaucoup.

Il faut normalement que la force de police soit en proportion du danger ou de l'interdit brav.
Oui, c'est pas bien de mettre de la musique... mais a ne tue personne. 

Ou si on prend un aspect budgtaire, 400 gendarmes, c'est environ 160 000 euros pour les mobiliser une journe... on a rien de mieux  faire avec l'argent public ?
Ajoutons a cela les blesss de part et d'autre, soigns par l'hopital public. (600 euros l'entre aux urgences, plusieurs milliers d'euros la journe)

Donc, pour moi, dj pour commencer l'intervention n'est pas lgitime et proportionne.

Ensuite, une action proportionne, c'est 10 gendarmes qui viennent pacifiquement demander  teindre le son. Si ils n'obtiennent pas satisfaction, ils verbalisent.

En aucun cas ils ne font justice eux mme ou ne dtruise le matriel.
Encore moins ils ne bourrent dans le tas pour faire respecter l'ordre...


la justification de la prefecture, on dirait un vieux discours reac des annes 60 contre les jeunes qui voulaient couter du rock.

----------


## ABCIWEB

> Il faut raison garder. 
> Tout d'abord ce rassemblement tait INTERDIT, donc tous les participants taient hors la loi.
> 
> A partir de l, et une fois que l'on a cette prcision, tout est diffrent. 
> 
> Les forces de l'ordre sont l pour faire respecter la loi. Ils sont donc intervenus pour faire cesser ce rassemblement, et faire vacuer le site.
> 
> Ils sont attaqus (jets de pierres et de cocktails molotov) donc,  partir de l, il est clair que la riposte des forces de l'ordre est normale.
> 
> ...


Ce qui t'chappes c'est que l'on parle des moyens employs pour faire respecter la loi. A quelle poque dans la cinquime rpublique y a-t-il eu autant d'amputs pour faire respecter la loi ? 

Mais maintenant que Macron a rendu cette pratique courante tu la trouve normale, tu t'habitues aux drives totalitaires/fascisantes et mme maintenant tu les dfend. Quand on dit que le "Le rgime totalitaire tente de s'immiscer jusque dans la sphre intime de la pense, en imposant  tous les citoyens l'adhsion  une idologie obligatoire, hors de laquelle ils sont considrs comme ennemis de la communaut", on en est l. Ce que tu pouvais considrer auparavant comme intolrable devient la norme et tu trouves maintenant normal que l'on puisse rgulirement amputer des gens pour faire respecter la loi.

Et comme le faisait remarquer *pmithrandir* juste avant moi, tu ne fais plus de diffrence entre les "interdits". Selon toi  partir du moment o ils sont hors la loi, peu importe la raison, tous les moyens sont bons y compris les plus barbares. Si je suis ton raisonnement il suffit d'interdire tout et n'importe quoi pour justifier que l'on puisse amputer des gens pour n'importe quel motif, et de les comparer  des assassins pour faire bonne mesure.

Et puis la destruction du matriel  coups de piolets, c'est nouveau aussi, hors la loi mais dj devenu acceptable selon toi puisque tu n'en parle mme pas. 

Franchement, relis ton post, tel quel il pourrait figurer en premire page du syndicat Alliance. Il faut raison garder ? Quelle raison ? Je ne vois rien d'autre que des lgitimations totalitaires dans ton post. T'as un coup de chaud ou quoi ? Il me semblait que tu savais faire des nuances auparavant.

A quelle moment dans la cinquime rpublique y a-t-il eu autant d'amputs pour faire respecter la loi ?

----------


## Ryu2000

On dirait que la politique ne passionne pas les jeunes en ce moment.
RGIONALES: 82% DES 18-35 ANS SE SONT ABSTENUS

Il y a un gars d'LREM qu'aimerait bien qu'il soit possible de voter sur internet.
Abstention aux rgionales : la piste du vote  distance pour sauver la dmocratie ?



> Sans illusion sur les chances de victoire des candidats pour le second tour, le dlgu gnral de La Rpublique en Marche, Stanislas Guerini voit dj plus loin et voque un nouvel outil pour se prmunir dune aussi faible mobilisation aux prochaines chances lectorales.  Il faut maintenant se donner tous les moyens. La Rpublique en Marche avait dit les choses clairement sur le vote par Internet. *Moi, je souhaite quon puisse le mettre en place ds le prochain quinquennat*. a fait aussi partie des enjeux dmocratiques , a-t-il dclar sur France Inter.


====
Fte de la musique :



> https://twitter.com/ClementLanot/sta...96039694290952
> PARIS - Gaz lacrymogne et jets de projectiles. Importantes tensions en cours alors que les force de lordre vacuent Rpublique. La fte dgnre.  #FeteDeLaMusique2021





> https://twitter.com/RemyBuisine/stat...96455622500352
> vacuation  Rpublique : Les policiers ordonnent la fin de la fte et utilisent des gaz lacrymognes. #FeteDeLaMusique2021 #FeteDeLaMusique

----------


## tanaka59

Bonjour, 




> Ce qui t'chappes c'est que l'on parle des moyens employs pour faire respecter la loi. A quelle poque dans la cinquime rpublique y a-t-il eu autant d'amputs pour faire respecter la loi ? 
> 
> Mais maintenant que Macron a rendu cette pratique courante tu la trouve normale, tu t'habitues aux drives totalitaires/fascisantes et mme maintenant tu les dfend. Quand on dit que le "Le rgime totalitaire tente de s'immiscer jusque dans la sphre intime de la pense, en imposant  tous les citoyens l'adhsion  une idologie obligatoire, hors de laquelle ils sont considrs comme ennemis de la communaut", on en est l. Ce que tu pouvais considrer auparavant comme intolrable devient la norme et tu trouves maintenant normal que l'on puisse rgulirement amputer des gens pour faire respecter la loi.
> 
> Et comme le faisait remarquer *pmithrandir* juste avant moi, tu ne fais plus de diffrence entre les "interdits". Selon toi  partir du moment o ils sont hors la loi, peu importe la raison, tous les moyens sont bons y compris les plus barbares. Si je suis ton raisonnement il suffit d'interdire tout et n'importe quoi pour justifier que l'on puisse amputer des gens pour n'importe quel motif, et de les comparer  des assassins pour faire bonne mesure.
> 
> Et puis la destruction du matriel  coups de piolets, c'est nouveau aussi, hors la loi mais dj devenu acceptable selon toi puisque tu n'en parle mme pas. 
> 
> Franchement, relis ton post, tel quel il pourrait figurer en premire page du syndicat Alliance. Il faut raison garder ? Quelle raison ? Je ne vois rien d'autre que des lgitimations totalitaires dans ton post. T'as un coup de chaud ou quoi ? Il me semblait que tu savais faire des nuances auparavant.
> ...


A suivre ton raisonnement je peux donc :

> Prendre l'autoroute  contre sens . En cas d'accident mortel on doit donc consider que le guss qui est dans le mauvais sens, qui plus est meurt, est plus victime que le mec dans le bon sens ? Banalisons donc cette pratique et blmons donc les bons conducteurs alors. Pourquoi les bons conducteurs ne l'on pas vit ? C'est des vrais assassins.

> La plage est interdite  la baignade pour cause de prsence de requin . 

Quand on fait le con ... bah on en assume les consquences , matriel et immatriel. 

L'amputation reste bien videment regrettable et dommageable. 

Tiens pour la petite anecdote. Durant les confinements et les restrictions de circulations, j'ai eu des chos de plusieurs personnes ayant des accidents de circulation. Les assureurs ont exig des "preuves" du caractre "essentiel" du dplacement . Fautes de preuves suffisantes pour les assureurs, ceux ci n'ont pas pris en charge les frais d'assurances ! Qui plus est , ject de leur contrat d'assurance pour non respect d'une clause. 

Eh oui ma poule , quand la loi stipule une interdiction , si infime soit elle ... le risque de couverture assurantiel peut de ne pas fonctionner et se retourner contre toi. 

[QUOTE=Ryu2000;11737738]Il y a un gars d'LREM qu'aimerait bien qu'il soit possible de voter sur internet.[/url]

Franchement je suis pour .

> vote par internet
> vote par correspondance
> vote par anticipation (via des bureaux de votes installs dans des mairies)
> vote avec case  coch (1 bulletin et non plus 50 ...)

----------


## halaster08

> A suivre ton raisonnement je peux donc :
> 
> > Prendre l'autoroute  contre sens . En cas d'accident mortel on doit donc consider que le guss qui est dans le mauvais sens, qui plus est meurt, est plus victime que le mec dans le bon sens ?


Franchement c'est pas la premire fois que tu fais a et c'est vraiment relou, soit tu le fais exprs soit il faut que tu arrtes d'essayer de suivre le raisonnement des gens, jamais il a dit a. C'est pas parce quun mec est coupable qu'on a le droit de le mutiler

Pour reprendre ton exemple, si y a un mec a contresens sur l'autoroute est plus sage de le faire stopper calmement plutt que de tirer dessus au lance roquette ou encore d'envoyer d'envoyer des voitures de police lui rentrer dedans.

----------


## Jon Shannow

Pierre, ABCIWEB, vous dformez mes propos. Je ne suis pas pour les violences policires.

Ensuite, je ne suis pas capable de juger du nombre de policiers qu'il faut pour intervenir dans ce genre de rassemblement. Si vous, vous avez ces comptences, tant mieux.

Par contre, c'est bien beau de dire, "il faut envoyer une dizaine de gendarmes pour expliquer  ces gens qu'il faut arrter la musique". Mais, visiblement, il y avait pas mal de personnes qui taient venues non pas pour la musique, ou pour rendre hommage  qui que ce soit, mais juste pour en dcoudre avec les forces de l'ordre, qui, invitablement, allaient intervenir. 

Je suis dsol, mais on est dans un pays o le droit est de moins en moins respecter, et les forces de l'ordre (et pas que - pompiers, mdecins, ...) prises pour cible d'une partie de la population. Je comprends que a paraisse disproportionner, mais, quand tu sais que tu vas avoir affaire  des violences, ben, tu prvois en consquences.

Pour rappel, les policiers n'ont pas forcment envie de se prendre un coktail molotov dans la tte, ni d'tre bless par une pierre qu'ils n'auraient pas vu venir. Quand tu t'attaques aux forces de l'ordre, il y a un risque de dommages collatraux qu'il faut assumer. Si tu vas  ce genre d'vnement illgal, sachant qu'il va forcment y avoir des mecs qui veulent en dcoudre avec les forces de l'ordre, c'est  chacun de prendre ses responsabilits.

Un peu comme le mec qui roule toujours 10/20 km/h au-dessus de la vitesse autorise et qui rle quand il se prend un PV, ou qu'on lui retire son permis.  un moment, il faut assumer ses conneries.

----------


## pmithrandir

Tanaka.. on parle de proportionnalit pour justement prendre en compte le cas du mec  contre sens.

Si 25 policiers ou gendarmes debarquaient chez vous pour vous filer des mandales parce que vous avez un mp3 pirat... a vous paratrait pas logique. Pourtant vous tes hors la loi.

La graduation de la rponse est essentielle pour un tat de droit. Elle est le plus grand rempart contre les abus qu offre l autorisation d utiliser la force.

C est galement pour cela que des gardes fou sont demands, comme l affichage du RIO ou le suivi des munitions etc.

Mais ici je ne reproche rien aux forces de l ordre. On voit bien que c est le prfet qui a ordonn les actions.
 voir maintenant si la France voudra changer quelque chose  cette lente drive scuritaire ractionnaire.

J en doute... Je pense mme que l on acclre...


EDIT : @John

Je pense que la raction est toujours trs diffrente selon comment on intervient.

Tu as un ventail de possibilits important, de l'envoie de policier en civil pour signifier la dcision, ou ngocier des conditions de sortie acceptable pour les deux camps.

Entre : "vous devez arrter la musique immdiatement", et "vous pensiez etre la pour 3 jours, on vous laisse jusqu'a demain matin et a 6h la musique sarrte, a midi vous tes tous parti..." on est dj pas sur le mme niveau de contrainte.

Ca me rappelle une ville qui se retrouvait souvent dborde par des gens du voyage qui venait trop nombreux pour l'aire. Au lieu de leur envoyer les policier, ils discutait et mettait une date de dpart. Et ca se passait bien mieux.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Si 25 policiers ou gendarmes debarquaient chez vous pour vous filer des mandales parce que vous avez un mp3 pirat... a vous paratrait pas logique. Pourtant vous tes hors la loi.


Sauf que l, les policiers sont venus chez moi, me demander de supprimer le fichier illgal. Soit j'obtempre et on en reste l, soit je leur jette un coktail molotov  la tte. C'est quoi, la bonne rponse ?




> Tu as un ventail de possibilits important, de l'envoie de policier en civil pour signifier la dcision, ou ngocier des conditions de sortie acceptable pour les deux camps.
> 
> Entre : "vous devez arrter la musique immdiatement", et "vous pensiez etre la pour 3 jours, on vous laisse jusqu'a demain matin et a 6h la musique sarrte, a midi vous tes tous parti..." on est dj pas sur le mme niveau de contrainte.


Bien sr. Tu te fais prendre  250km/h sur l'autoroute, et le flic te dis, "bon, vous pouvez rentrer chez  cette vitesse, mais aprs, il faudra respecter la vitesse."  ::roll:: 
Faut tre srieux un peu.

Mais comme tu le dis, le responsable de tout a,  la base, c'est le prfet, et donc Macron.

----------


## halaster08

> Sauf que l, les policiers sont venus chez moi, me demander de supprimer le fichier illgal. Soit j'obtempre et on en reste l, soit je leur jette un coktail molotov  la tte. C'est quoi, la bonne rponse ?


LA diffrence avec ton exemple c'est que l tu es tout seul chez toi et donc responsable de TES actes si tu envoi le molotov

Une situation plus proche serait par exemple que tu sois  l'htel, Hadopi a repr un piratage illgal dans l'htel en envoie la police, on regroupe tous les clients dans le hall, l'un d'eux jette le coktail sur les policiers, les policiers chargent dans le tas, te blesse toi (alors que toi tu tais peut tre prt a cooprer, on ne sait pas) et saccagent l'quipement internet de l'htel en passant. Ca te parait juste ? proportionn ?

----------


## Jon Shannow

> LA diffrence avec ton exemple c'est que l tu es tout seul chez toi et donc responsable de TES actes si tu envoi le molotov
> 
> Une situation plus proche serait par exemple que tu sois  l'htel, Hadopi a repr un piratage illgal dans l'htel en envoie la police, on regroupe tous les clients dans le hall, l'un d'eux jette le coktail sur les policiers, les policiers chargent dans le tas, te blesse toi (alors que toi tu tais peut tre prt a cooprer, on ne sait pas) et saccagent l'quipement internet de l'htel en passant. Ca te parait juste ? proportionn ?


Ton exemple est encore plus foireux. Parce qu' lhtel, il n'y a qu'une personne qui est dans l'illgalit, et donc que la police n'a pas a regroup les gens innocents. Dans le cas qui nous occupe, tous les participants sont dans l'illgalit. 
Comme l'a dit Pierre, le plus gros coupable reste le prfet, mais aussi les personnes ayant jetes les coktails molotov (et je suis sr que ceux-l, taient bien planqus derrire d'autres qui ne voulaient peut-tre pas forcment en dcoudre, mais bon, difficile dans une foule de sparer le bon grain de l'ivraie)

----------


## Ryu2000

> soit je leur jette un coktail molotov  la tte.


Est-ce qu'il y a des preuves qui montrent que les raveurs ont attaqu en premier ?
a me semble difficile  croire. Il est plus probable que les gendarmes avaient dj lanc beaucoup de grenades lacrymogne avant que le public ragisse.
Quand les dlinquants foutent la merde dans les banlieues ils prennent moins cher que les raveurs dans un champs (Hollande avait mme dcor un policier qui s'tait laiss taper dessus par des antifas qui avaient mis le feu  une voiture de police occup par plusieurs policiers)




> le responsable de tout a,  la base, c'est le prfet


Pour l'instant il dit que l'ordre ne vient pas de lui.
Rave-party de Redon.  Je nai donn aucun ordre de destruction du matriel , affirme le prfet



> Ce lundi,  son tour, le prfet Emmanuel Berthier a indiqu que lopration de maintien de lordre sest droule  en rponse  un rassemblement interdit .  Je nai donn aucun ordre de destruction de matriel, affirme le reprsentant de ltat. La Justice se prononcera, si elle est saisie dventuels contentieux. 
> 
> Qui a donn lordre alors ? Pour linstant, des interrogations demeurent.


Le gars s'appelle Berthier on pouvait s'attendre  ce qu'il soit plus cool. ( partir de 04:35)
https://youtu.be/0MKcLhsq994?t=274

----------


## tanaka59

Bonjour, 




> Tanaka.. on parle de proportionnalit pour justement prendre en compte le cas du mec  contre sens.
> 
> Si 25 policiers ou gendarmes debarquaient chez vous pour vous filer des mandales parce que vous avez un mp3 pirat... a vous paratrait pas logique. Pourtant vous tes hors la loi.
> 
> La graduation de la rponse est essentielle pour un tat de droit. Elle est le plus grand rempart contre les abus qu offre l autorisation d utiliser la force.
> 
> C est galement pour cela que des gardes fou sont demands, comme l affichage du RIO ou le suivi des munitions etc.
> 
> Mais ici je ne reproche rien aux forces de l ordre. On voit bien que c est le prfet qui a ordonn les actions.
> ...





> Pierre, ABCIWEB, vous dformez mes propos. Je ne suis pas pour les violences policires.
> 
> Ensuite, je ne suis pas capable de juger du nombre de policiers qu'il faut pour intervenir dans ce genre de rassemblement. Si vous, vous avez ces comptences, tant mieux.
> 
> Par contre, c'est bien beau de dire, "il faut envoyer une dizaine de gendarmes pour expliquer  ces gens qu'il faut arrter la musique". Mais, visiblement, il y avait pas mal de personnes qui taient venues non pas pour la musique, ou pour rendre hommage  qui que ce soit, mais juste pour en dcoudre avec les forces de l'ordre, qui, invitablement, allaient intervenir. 
> 
> Je suis dsol, mais on est dans un pays o le droit est de moins en moins respecter, et les forces de l'ordre (et pas que - pompiers, mdecins, ...) prises pour cible d'une partie de la population. Je comprends que a paraisse disproportionner, mais, quand tu sais que tu vas avoir affaire  des violences, ben, tu prvois en consquences.
> 
> Pour rappel, les policiers n'ont pas forcment envie de se prendre un coktail molotov dans la tte, ni d'tre bless par une pierre qu'ils n'auraient pas vu venir. Quand tu t'attaques aux forces de l'ordre, il y a un risque de dommages collatraux qu'il faut assumer. Si tu vas  ce genre d'vnement illgal, sachant qu'il va forcment y avoir des mecs qui veulent en dcoudre avec les forces de l'ordre, c'est  chacun de prendre ses responsabilits.
> ...


Le problme de fond reste que le risque est difficilement valuable. Mme pour des personnes attables et mches ,on le voit bien , les fdo sont dans le mme cas que les manifs ... du grabuge difficilement maintenable. Un verre, une chaise puis des feux de poubelles et c'est vite l'meute. 

La ou cela devient agaant  force , par facilit on trouve des excuses  ceux qui chercher la merde et on blme ceux qui essaye de la faire respecter. C'est clair qu'en provoquant la marchausse cela n'arrange rien .  ::?:

----------


## David_g

> Tiens pour la petite anecdote. Durant les confinements et les restrictions de circulations, j'ai eu des chos de plusieurs personnes ayant des accidents de circulation. Les assureurs ont exig des "preuves" du caractre "essentiel" du dplacement . Fautes de preuves suffisantes pour les assureurs, ceux ci n'ont pas pris en charge les frais d'assurances ! Qui plus est , ject de leur contrat d'assurance pour non respect d'une clause. 
> 
> Eh oui ma poule , quand la loi stipule une interdiction , si infime soit elle ... le risque de couverture assurantiel peut de ne pas fonctionner et se retourner contre toi.


Digression juridique : la loi ne stipule pas. Par contre le contrat de l'assureur pouvait avoir stipuler ces obligations. je doute de la solidit juridique pour l'assureur de demander le caractre essentiel du dplacement (entre autres car aucune preuve n'est prvu dans les dispositions de la loi concern). Aprs bonne chance cependant aux personnes, car c'est des procs longs et couteux (ce sur quoi joue les compagnies d'assurances par ailleurs).

----------


## pmithrandir

Jon, mme quand des cocktail molotov sont jets, je pense que le rle de la police n'est pas de partir a la bagarre a tout prix.

Une autre approche, c'est de dire, ok, on se repli, (ils sont 10 a ce moment la) on encercle avec nos potes et on assure la scurit des innocents pris comme bouclier par les lanceurs. 
Donc, on attend tranquillement, on teste de temps en temps pour voir si la riposte est toujours la, avec prise de vido a chaque fois, et quand a se termine, on met en place des barrage filtrant et on arrte ceux qui doivent l'tre.
La, on a assur la dfense de tout le monde contre les personnes usant de violence, sans assimiler toutes les personnes prsentes avec des agresseurs.

Au passage, si on a une approche respectueuse, je pense que le mnage serait fait au sein de la rave pour dgager manu militari les mecs qui jettent des coktail molotov. Une fois que tu n'assimile plus tout le monde ensemble, tu peux jouer sur les divergences.

----------


## ONTAYG

> Jon, mme quand des cocktail molotov sont jets, je pense que le rle de la police n'est pas de partir a la bagarre a tout prix.


Lgitime dfense, qui normalement devrait tre proportionn  l'attaque.

Cocktail Molotov intention de tuer, normalement ils devraient viser le gars que le lance  balle rel, et c'est ce qui a t fait ? non, juste des gaz Lacrymognes.

ONTAYG

----------


## Jon Shannow

Pierre, vous prtez beaucoup de bonnes intentions aux raveurs et beaucoup de mauvaises aux forces de l'ordre. 

On a tous tendance  dfendre le pot de terre contre le pot de fer, David contre Goliath, d'accord. Mais, je ne suis pas sr que tu puisses rellement t'attendre aux ractions que tu dcris dans ce genre de manifestation.

----------


## halaster08

> On a tous tendance  dfendre le pot de terre contre le pot de fer, David contre Goliath, d'accord. Mais, je ne suis pas sr que tu puisses rellement t'attendre aux ractions que tu dcris dans ce genre de manifestation.


Pas aussi sur que toi, quand j'tais tudiant et que j'ai "bloqu" ma fac contre le CPE  l'poque, les mecs qui taient l juste pour taguer/dfoncer le matriel se sont vites fait virer, alors je pense qu'on aurait pu (et mme du) au moins donner une chance  ces ftards de dnoncer les fauteurs de trouble au lieu de charger  l'aveugle. 

Mais bon parlons un peu de qqch de plus joyeux, aprs la claque d'un mec lambda, c'est le conseil d'tat qui vient d'en mettre une aussi au gouvernement:
https://www.huffingtonpost.fr/entry/...b0b75a294f26c6
Alors ok c'est qu'une petite victoire, mais c'est toujours a de pris.

----------


## tanaka59

Bonjour,




> Jon, mme quand des cocktail molotov sont jets, je pense que le rle de la police n'est pas de partir a la bagarre a tout prix.
> 
> Une autre approche, c'est de dire, ok, on se repli, (ils sont 10 a ce moment la) on encercle avec nos potes et on assure la scurit des innocents pris comme bouclier par les lanceurs. 
> Donc, on attend tranquillement, on teste de temps en temps pour voir si la riposte est toujours la, avec prise de vido a chaque fois, et quand a se termine, on met en place des barrage filtrant et on arrte ceux qui doivent l'tre.
> La, on a assur la dfense de tout le monde contre les personnes usant de violence, sans assimiler toutes les personnes prsentes avec des agresseurs.
> 
> Au passage, si on a une approche respectueuse, je pense que le mnage serait fait au sein de la rave pour dgager manu militari les mecs qui jettent des coktail molotov. Une fois que tu n'assimile plus tout le monde ensemble, tu peux jouer sur les divergences.


Pour profiter du systme les emeutiers se "fondent" dans la foule en se servant d'elle comme bouclier humain. 

Le rle d'un perturbateur est justement de ne pas se faire et de se faire passer pour une victime . Comme il se fait prendre "non pas moi , c'est les autres" ... 

La problmatique de la "punition collective quand c'est avec la police ... tout le monde est mis dans le mme panier . La police n'est pas l'cole donc le risque de mauvais coup est bien rel . A la place de se rebiffer contre la police, j'invite les teufeurs  se rebiffer contre les perturbateurs .

Avis purement perso , je serai dans un cortge de manif et je vois un mec commencer  essayer de m'utiliser comme bouclier humaine, je me rebiffe tout de suite contre lui et non contre la police.

----------


## Ryu2000

Les gendarmes n'avaient pas  dtruire le matriel, c'est illgal de faire a, le matriel n'a fait de mal  personne.




> Alors ok c'est qu'une petite victoire, mais c'est toujours a de pris.


La juge ne remet pas en cause le principe de la rforme elle-mme. Si a se trouve il va y avoir 2 modifications et hop a va passer.




> Le rle d'un perturbateur


Parfois il y a mme des policiers qui se dguisent en casseur. C'est pratique les attaques sous faux drapeaux

----------


## tanaka59

Bonjour, 




> Les gendarmes n'avaient pas  dtruire le matriel, c'est illgal de faire a, le matriel n'a fait de mal  personne.


Une directive avec injonction de saisie de directe et destruction ? A l'image de ce qui se fait pour les rodos ? Pour viter les ftes sauvages et tapage nocturne en somme ... Tiens parlons en aussi de ces ftes sauvages . Quid des riverains et / ou des propritaires de terrains qui se font squatts leurs terres en toute illgalit ? 

C'est comme le squatte d'une maison . On prend des liberts pour rentrer de force sur un terrain prive (particulier, agriculteur, entreprise, collectivit locale , tat ...). On fait la teuf, puis on laisse un dpotoir et c'est aux autre  assumer et nettoyer la merde . 

Vous tes propritaire d'une maison ou jardin, vous napprcieriez pas que les chantiers dans votre mettent leur merde chez vous ? Bah ici c'est la mme chose ... 




> Parfois il y a mme des policiers qui se dguisent en casseur. C'est pratique les attaques sous faux drapeaux


Cela s'appelle des policiers infiltrs ou sous couverture. Bon pas trs malin si un guss  balancer des noms ou qu'une couverture a t grill  ::?:  

La police infiltre bien les rseaux mafieux . Pourquoi pas les rseaux d'anarchistes , qui sont des "professionnels de lmeute" ?

----------


## ABCIWEB

> Pierre, ABCIWEB, vous dformez mes propos. Je ne suis pas pour les violences policires.


Tu n'es pas pour les violences policires mais tu les trouve maintenant lgitimes. 

Les politiques et le prfet de police savaient pertinemment qu'il y aurait des problmes avec une intervention frontale manu militari mais ils ont choisi l'affrontement pour donner l'exemple, et de dfoncer le matriel  coups de piolets et de cutters pour bien montrer leur dtermination quitte  se comporter comme des vandales. Tout a pour une rave party qui somme toute ne constituait pas un danger socital majeur.




> On a tous tendance  dfendre le pot de terre contre le pot de fer, David contre Goliath, d'accord.


Tu vas bientt nous accuser de sensiblerie, dire qu'on est pas dans le monde rel, des Bisounours attards. Je prfre a plutt que de devenir un fanatique de l'ordre  tout prix, car c'est bien de cela qu'il s'agit et le pige dans lequel tu es entrain de tomber en ne faisant plus de distinctions. Pour preuve ton argumentaire dans ce post se rsume  : "A partir du moment o c'est interdit... toute forme de rpression est lgitime y compris les plus barbares... indpendamment de la gravit de la transgression". 




> Si tu vas  ce genre d'vnement illgal, sachant qu'il va forcment y avoir des mecs qui veulent en dcoudre avec les forces de l'ordre, c'est  chacun de prendre ses responsabilits.


Si je suis ton raisonnement, quand on va  une manifestation, sachant qu'il va forcment y avoir des mecs qui veulent en dcoudre avec les forces de l'ordre, c'est normal de se faire amputer mme si l'on est un manifestant pacifique.

Tu n'as pas encore compris que c'est exactement le message que le gouvernement veut faire passer ?

Ce fait divers n'est pas anodin comme tu sembles le croire, c'est une dmonstration de plus organise pour montrer la brutalit sans limite de la rpression policire quelque soit les causes, raveurs, gilets jaunes, manifestants cologiques, peu importe, tout le monde doit craindre pour son intgrit physique ds lors qu'il ne respecte pas les interdits fixs selon la volont de sa majest. Comprends bien que c'est la politique gouvernementale du maintien de l'ordre que l'on critique  travers le comportement des policiers. Et je ne voudrais pas tre  leur place car il reoivent des ordres qui les place volontairement dans une situation inextricable qui engendrera ncessairement de la violence. Et comme tout le monde le sait, la violence engendre la violence de part et d'autre.

Cela me dsole beaucoup que tu sois sensible  cette drive totalitaire et devienne un fanatique de l'ordre  tout prix quelque soit l'origine du dsordre. Venant de toi cela veut dire que le plan de Macron est entrain de fonctionner, la transformation des esprits est en cours, raisonnements dichotomiques, c'est  dire absence de raisonnement, soumission aux injonctions d'autorit quelles qu'elles soient, et perte de toute notion d'humanit. 

Stphane Hessel disait que l'indignation est le ferment de l'esprit de rsistance. C'est cette notion humaine que tu es entrain de perdre totalement, tout du moins dans le post que j'ai critiqu prcdemment. Sous prtexte de "raison garder" tu es entrain de la perdre totalement, tu isoles ce fait divers du contexte global alors qu'il participe  la politique globale du maintien de l'ordre et la renforce, la destruction du matriel par la police  coups de piolets est un nouveau symbole qui n'est pas anodin.

----------


## Ryu2000

Pour l'instant personne ne reconnait avoir donn l'ordre de dtruire le matriel.
Rave party  Redon :  Je nai donn aucun ordre de destruction du matriel , assure le prfet



> Le prfet dIlle-et-Vilaine et le parquet de Rennes assurent quils nont pas donn lordre aux gendarmes de dtruire le matriel de sonorisation des teufeurs  Redon.Le prjudice de cette opration visiblement illgale est estim entre 100.000 et 200.000 euros selon les organisateurs.Interdit, le teknival avait donn lieu  des affrontements entre ftards et forces de lordre. Un homme de 22 ans a perdu sa main.


Rave party de Redon : le ministre de lIntrieur na pas ordonn (non plus) la destruction du matriel des ftards



> Aprs le prfet et le Parquet, cest au tour du cabinet de Grald Darmanin dassurer quaucun ordre manant du ministre de lIntrieur na t donn aux gendarmes pour procder  la destruction du matriel des ftards runis, samedi  Redon, pour une rave illgale.


===
C'est un peu la guerre entre les mdias en ce moment :



> https://twitter.com/GWGoldnadel/stat...71476228427776
> 
> Quand un journal ringard , ayant perdu en mme temps que ses lecteurs , sa capacit de nuisance ne se rend pas compte que sa dtestation vaut pour le dtest , la meilleure des publicits. Merci Le Monde , merci France Inter , merci Lib !





> https://twitter.com/nadine__morano/s...47214616727559
> Ah a les rend malades la pluralit des dbats, si tes pas de gauche faut tabattre @libe et @franceinter mme combat ! Sauf que maintenant on commence  respirer ! Le dbat cest sain ! Bni soit #Bollor


Alors effectivement CNews et Europe 1 c'est de la merde, mais c'est galement le cas de Libration, Le Monde, France Inter
Au moins en 2022 l'ensemble des mdias mainstream ne feront pas la promotion du mme candidat, c'tait pnible de voir Macron sur toutes les couvertures en 2017.

----------


## fredoche

Tout est navrant, dsesprant...

Ces raids de flics  400 dans des champs pour tout casser, une impunit gnralise des forces de l'ordre

Des radios et des journaux qui creusent leur propre tombe depuis des annes, des dcennies

Les invectives sur ces fils twitter
Cette prtendue pluralit des dbats

Il n'y a plus aucune dignit en ralit, plus aucune du sommet jusqu'en bas, tout le monde est lch en mode sauvage

----------


## Ryu2000

> une impunit gnralise des forces de l'ordre


Il faut que la personne qui a donn l'ordre soit jug, mais elle ne s'est pas encore manifest  ::P: 




> Des radios et des journaux qui creusent leur propre tombe depuis des annes, des dcennies


Trs peu de gens achtent des journaux, la plupart de ces mdias sont dficitaires, mais comme ils appartiennent  des milliardaires ce n'est pas trop grave.
Pour faire des conomies ils ont vir les journalistes et les correcteurs, maintenant ce n'est que de la copie des articles de l'AFP. (si les gens n'utilisaient pas de bloqueur de publicit les journaux auraient probablement plus de budget)
La chose la plus nervante aujourd'hui ce sont les chanes d'information en continu, leur contenu est vide. Il y a des gens qui doivent avoir confiance dans BFM TV, c'est horrible  ::(: 

Il est possible qu'on soit en train d'entrer dans une priode historique, les dettes sont pharaoniques, les marchs commencent  paniquer, les Franais perdent confiance dans les mdias et les politiciens. Peut-tre qu'il va se passer quelque chose dans les annes  venir.

----------


## tanaka59

Bonjour, 




> Tout a pour une rave party qui somme toute ne constituait pas un danger socital majeur.


A suivre ton raisonnement , tout ce qui est interdit et ne constitue pas un "danger", on peut donc outre passer la loi par confort ... Bel exemple de mentalit et de civisme ...

Tapage nocturne, vandalisme, rodo , fte sauvage , dpt sauvage d'ordure , refus dobtemprer , insulte ... 

Au feu rouge en voiture il ne te vient pas  l'esprit de griller le feux quand il y a personne ? Avec les ftes sauvages c'est la mme chose ... Quand l'employeur demande de venir en pantalon , tu ne viens pas en short et en tong ? C'est du respect de la loi et du civisme de base ... 

Ces principes de base tant de moins en moins respects avec un manquant flagrant ... Pas tonnant que sur la dure , certains prennent de plus en plus de libert . Par extension pour contenir ce type de phnomne la marchausse use de moyen de plus en plus lourd, car il y a un manque flagrant de refus d'autorit.

A la longue , cela en devient rengaine pour tout le monde . Les phnomnes rcurrent de la sorte , c'est comme le spam. Aux grands mots les grands remdes. Que cela choque certains ou pas,  un moment on ne cherche mme plus  comprendre. 

Alors avant de chercher des excuses  ceux qui prennent des liberts en outrepassant la loi:

1) assumez quand vous faites des conneries
2) balayez devant votre porte en respectant la loi avant de faire des leons de moral aux autres en les accusant de faire fautes (quand vous les poussez  le faire)

Quand on joue avec le feu avec un moment on se brle. 




> "A partir du moment o c'est interdit... "


C'est que ce n'est pas autoris , c'est prohib, c'est non , tu peux pas le faire , c'est le contraire de oui. 

Si la loi ne te plat pas va voir le lgislateur pour la faire changer. (Je te l'accorde c'est pas facile).

Venir provoquer pour pousser  la faute puis en profiter pour accuser le camp adverse, n'est pas une solution ... C'est mme contre productif .

----------


## ONTAYG

> Tout a pour une rave party qui somme toute ne constituait pas un danger socital majeur.


Invite les dans ton jardin, et on en reparlera aprs.

----------


## Ryu2000

Zemmour pourrait crer un parti politique parce qu'il trouve le RN beaucoup trop mou. Le parti a fait beaucoup trop de concessions pour se faire ddiaboliser  tel point qu'aujourd'hui il n'y a plus de diffrence entre le RN et le bloc PS/UMP/LREM.
En politique ds que tu commences  faire des concessions c'est fini, tu te normalise petit  petit et tu deviens l'UMPS.

Aprs le revers du RN aux rgionales, Eric Zemmour critique Marine Le Pen



> Le polmiste dextrme droite, qui laisse planer le doute sur une ventuelle candidature en 2022, estime que la prsidente du RN  paie cash  sa stratgie de ddiabolisation.
> 
> Au premier coup de tabac au Rassemblement national (RN), les apptits se rveillent. Lchec du parti dextrme droite au premier tour des lections rgionales, dimanche 20 juin, aprs le bilan, au moins en demi-teinte, des municipales, en 2020, alimentent les doutes en interne,  la veille du 17e congrs du RN  Perpignan, en juillet. Hors du parti, et  sa droite, Eric Zemmour a fait un pas de plus vers une possible candidature  llection prsidentielle de 2022. Le polmiste laisse dire, depuis longtemps et avec une discrte jubilation, qu*il pourrait avantageusement remplacer Marine Le Pen  la tte du clan  des patriotes* , mais sans jamais se dclarer ouvertement.


Il devrait crer un parti et mettre Marion Marchal en candidate. C'est  la mode les jeunes en politique (sauf aux USA o le prsident est un fossil, normalement on est plus dans un truc Trudeau/Macron).

====
Il parait que des professions de foi des candidats n'ont pas t distribues aux lecteurs avant le premier tour des rgionales :
Propagande lectorale : Darmanin dnonce des "dysfonctionnements inacceptables"



> Dimanche matin, le secrtaire gnral du ministre de l'Intrieur Benot Albertini avait demand aux prfets de superviser la mise sous pli et la distribution de la propagande lectorale aprs les "dysfonctionnements majeurs constats" pour le premier tour des scrutins. 
> 
> Dans les jours qui ont prcd, l'Association des maires de France, l'Assemble des dpartements et celle des Rgions de France ont dplor dans un communiqu commun que "dans de nombreuses communes", les professions de foi des candidats n'aient pas t distribues aux lecteurs. "La dfaillance du service public national des lections est inacceptable et ne peut qu'alimenter l'abstention", avaient-elles prvenu  la veille du premier tour. 
> 
> Grald Darmanin sera entendu  ce sujet par la commission des lois du Snat ce mercredi 23 juin  8 heures, a annonc le Snat dans un communiqu. Selon Franois-Nol Buffet, prsident de la commission, "le ministre de lIntrieur tait inform depuis plusieurs jours des problmes dacheminement des documents de propagande lectorale, il est urgent de remdier  ce dysfonctionnement pour le second tour".

----------


## tanaka59

Bonjour, 




> Zemmour pourrait crer un parti politique parce qu'il trouve le RN beaucoup trop mou. Le parti a fait beaucoup trop de concessions pour se faire ddiaboliser  tel point qu'aujourd'hui il n'y a plus de diffrence entre le RN et le bloc PS/UMP/LREM.
> En politique ds que tu commences  faire des concessions c'est fini, tu te normalise petit  petit et tu deviens l'UMPS.


Le maire de Cannes David Lisnard vient d'en crer un justement "Nouvelle Energie". C'est un ex LR. Dans le courant de pense du philosophe Gaspard Koenig (Simple).




> Il parait que des professions de foi des candidats n'ont pas t distribues aux lecteurs avant le premier tour des rgionales :
> Propagande lectorale : Darmanin dnonce des "dysfonctionnements inacceptables"


Les marchs ont t attribu  Adrexo et Media Post . Une calamit en somme ...

----------


## Jon Shannow

> C'est  la mode les jeunes en politique (sauf aux USA o le prsident est un *faucille*, normalement on est plus dans un truc Trudeau/Macron).


Heu ! ? 

Faucille, s'est fminin. Et je ne vois pas en quoi tu peux comparer Joe Biden  une faucille ? Son cot tranchant, peut-tre ?  ::ptdr:: 

Si tu veux parler de son ge avanc, et d'une ventuelle snilit (ce qui n'a pas du tout l'air d'tre le cas), tu aurais du dire "fossile". 
Mais, comme tu as dfendu bec et ongles Donald Trump, et qu'ils ont presque le mme ge (75 ans pour Trump, 78 pour Biden), je ne vois pas pourquoi t'en prendre  Biden sur ce point.

Sauf tes habituelles mauvaise foi et incohrence...  ::mouarf::

----------


## Ryu2000

> Heu ! ?


 quelque lettre prs j'avais juste ! Phontiquement a se tient compltement,  l'oral vous n'auriez rien vu. (c'est un classique cette blague)
Je ne suis pas un spcialiste ni de l'archologie ni de la moisson. Je dois dj faire attention  la grammaire et la conjugaison, je ne peux pas en plus vrifier l'orthographe, le plus souvent je fais le bon choix avec le correcteur orthographique. C'est compliqu les mots qui sonnent pareils.  ::P: 

C'est du sophisme de critiquer quelqu'un parce qu'il s'est tromp de mot.
Je voulais juste me moquer gratuitement de Biden parce qu'il est l pour a. Il ne sait plus o il est, il ne peut pas enchainer 2 phrases, c'est rigolo. Est-ce qu'il va survivre  son mandat ? Le gars est dj candidat pour 2026, il est optimiste.




> ils ont presque le mme ge (75 ans pour Trump, 78 pour Biden)


Quand Trump aura 78 ans (si il ne se fait pas assassiner d'ici l) il se portera mieux que Biden aujourd'hui.
Trump se porte mieux qu'Hillary aujourd'hui, est-ce que vous vous rappelez de ces problmes de sant ?

C'tait chouette la victoire de Trump, il n'tait pas soutenu par le parti Rpublicain, ni par les mdias, ni par les banques, ni par les entreprises. Il tait soutenu par le peuple et c'tait beau. Tous les pouvoirs contre lui et il a quand mme gagn par miracle. C'est le genre de chose qui peut redonner foi en la dmocratie (et l si a se trouve j'ai choisi le bon mot, alors qu'il y en a peut-tre 4 ou 5, il existe mme une chanson  ce sujet).

----------


## Jon Shannow

> quelque lettre prs j'avais juste ! Phontiquement a se tient compltement,  l'oral vous n'auriez rien vu. (c'est un classique cette blague)


Ben, non, justement. Une faucille ne se prononce pas comme un fossile. Pourquoi ? La faute au 2 "l". Ce qui fait que faucille se prononce comme quille, alors que fossile c'est comme le fil d'une discussion. Donc, a n'a rien voir.




> Je voulais juste me moquer gratuitement de Biden parce qu'il est l pour a.


Comme quoi, c'est l'arroseur arros, en quelques sortes... Moi aussi, je me moquais de toi gratuitement !  :;):

----------


## Cincinnatus

> Comme quoi, c'est l'arroseur arros, en quelques sortes... Moi aussi, je me moquais de toi gratuitement !


Et aprs le RN dnonce (!) les agressions gratuites (1 toutes les 44 secondes d'aprs J. Bardella)... 
https://www.lci.fr/politique/debat-s...a-2188033.html
Je me retrouve  citer un fcheux...  ::cry:: 

Allez, on se calme :  ::zen::

----------


## Cincinnatus

> Quand Trump aura 78 ans (si il ne se fait pas assassiner d'ici l) il se portera mieux que Biden aujourd'hui.
> Trump se porte mieux qu'Hillary aujourd'hui, est-ce que vous vous rappelez de ces problmes de sant ?


Comment peux-tu prvoir la sant de quelqu'un, mme sur 3 ans,  cet ge ? Il peut encore faire un AVC (vu son cerveau, c'est peut-tre dj le cas), un cancer, tomber dans sa piscine, se casser une jambe sur un de ses parcours de golf...




> C'tait chouette la victoire de Trump, il n'tait pas soutenu par le parti Rpublicain, ni par les mdias, ni par les banques, ni par les entreprises. Il tait soutenu par le peuple et c'tait beau. Tous les pouvoirs contre lui et il a quand mme gagn par miracle. C'est le genre de chose qui peut redonner foi en la dmocratie (et l si a se trouve j'ai choisi le bon mot, alors qu'il y en a peut-tre 4 ou 5, il existe mme une chanson  ce sujet).


Il tait EVIDEMMENT soutenu par le parti rpublicain. Au dpart, il servait sans doute  se dbarrasser de concurrents, les dirigeants pensant qu'il s'arrterait en route. Sauf que Obama s'tait fichu de lui et a l'avait pouss  tre candidat. 
Les mdias (Fox News en premier) l'ont soutenu, sauf ceux qui sont pro-dmocratie. 
Et finalement, il ne s'agit pas de dmocratie, aux Etats-Unis c'est la ploutocratie : il faut dpenser des centaines de millions pour une campagne de ce type.

----------


## Ryu2000

> les agressions gratuites


L encore les mdias jouent sur les mots, le problme c'est "gratuit".




> Le reprsentant du RN fait ici rfrence  une affirmation du pdopsychiatre et psychanalyste Maurice Berge, tenue en juillet dernier. Problme, le terme d'agression "gratuite" est vague et ne recouvre aucune ralit statistique. Des organismes rendent compte des violences enregistres, mais ils ne se rfrent pas  cette dnomination prcise. L*Insee*, dans son enqute annuelle intitule "Cadre de vie et scurit" se penche sur les cas des violences physiques en dehors du mnage, vols et tentatives de vol mis  part. On remarque que pour l'anne 2018, 710.000 personnes en ont t victimes, ce qui correspond  1.945 agressions par jour, soit une "toutes les 44 secondes".
> 
> *Le chiffre avanc par Jordan Bardella n'est donc pas sorti de nulle part et provient de sources fiables.* Toutefois, il couvre un large ventail de comportements dlictueux. Une pluralit de situations qu'il est hasardeux de qualifier d'agressions "gratuites" tel que le fait le vice-prsident du Rassemblement national.
> (...)
> *Une note du Service statistique ministriel de la scurit intrieure*, publie fin janvier, indiquait que 24.800 viols avaient t dnombrs en 2020. Si l'on effectue quelques calculs, cela en fait prs de 68 chaque jour, et non loin de 3 toutes les heures (2,83). Le dput europen utilise ici un chiffre officiel aisment vrifiable.


Le type a sortie des statistiques officielles.




> Il peut encore faire un AVC


Certes, mais c'tait juste pour la blague Biden et Hillary ne sont pas trs en forme, Trump a survcu  la maladie alors qu'il est vieux et obse, c'est dj pas mal.
C'est bizarre votre dlire de vouloir analyser chaque dtail. On est pas oblig d'tre toujours ultra prcis. Nous ne sommes pas des compilateurs.

Il parait que le parti dmocrate aimerait bien remplacer Biden par Kamala Harris. tre prsident des USA a fait des dgts :





> Il tait EVIDEMMENT soutenu par le parti rpublicain.


Je ne suis pas d'accord du tout, la hirarchie du partie le mprisait, tous les candidats  la primaire se foutaient de sa gueule, personne ne le prenait au srieux.
En France le PS ne voulait pas d'Hamon, l'UMP ne voulait pas de Fillon, organiser des primaires c'est prendre un gros risque. Je ne sais pas si le PS et l'UMP referont la mme chose.




> Les mdias (Fox News en premier) l'ont soutenu


Je ne suis pas d'accord. Pendant la campagne Fox News tait en guerre contre Trump.




> il faut dpenser des centaines de millions pour une campagne de ce type.


C'est partout pareil.
Mme en France les principaux partis trichent pour dpenser plus qu'ils n'ont droit. Il y a un service qui s'appelle "Commission nationale des comptes de campagne et des financements politiques".

L'argent de la campagne c'tait un des gros argument de Trump, les autres candidats doivent se faire sponsoris par des riches, du coup les riches attendent des choses en retour. (c'est pour a que les prsidents Franais font toujours des cadeaux aux plus riches)
Trump disait qu'il utilisait son propose argent et qu'il refusait qu'on lui fasse des gros dons.
Il n'y avait pas de lobby derrire Trump, il tait tout seul. Alors que tout l'tat profond tait derrire Hillary.

========
Pour en revenir  Macron et la fte de la musique :
Fte de la musique: Certaines scnes de rpression illustrent une drive liberticide inquitante

----------


## Cincinnatus

> Je ne suis pas d'accord. Pendant la campagne Fox News tait en guerre contre Trump.


En 2020, Fox news a fini par s'opposer  Trump. Mais pas en 2016 ni pendant son mandat.




> L'argent de la campagne c'tait un des gros argument de Trump, les autres candidats doivent se faire sponsoris par des riches, du coup les riches attendent des choses en retour. (c'est pour a que les prsidents Franais font toujours des cadeaux aux plus riches)
> Trump disait qu'il utilisait son propose argent et qu'il refusait qu'on lui fasse des gros dons.
> Il n'y avait pas de lobby derrire Trump, il tait tout seul.


Pauvre petit Trump, tout seul contre le monde entier. Mais avec quelques milliardaires derrire lui, quand mme.

En 2016 il a collect 324,982,867$ pour sa campagne contre 199,300,434 $ pour H. Clinton :  opensecrets 




> Alors que tout l'tat profond tait derrire Hillary.


Expression de Trump et de ses collgues, a. Du complotisme  l'tat pur.

----------


## pmithrandir

> Pierre, vous prtez beaucoup de bonnes intentions aux raveurs et beaucoup de mauvaises aux forces de l'ordre. 
> 
> On a tous tendance  dfendre le pot de terre contre le pot de fer, David contre Goliath, d'accord. Mais, je ne suis pas sr que tu puisses rellement t'attendre aux ractions que tu dcris dans ce genre de manifestation.





> Lgitime dfense, qui normalement devrait tre proportionn  l'attaque.
> 
> Cocktail Molotov intention de tuer, normalement ils devraient viser le gars que le lance  balle rel, et c'est ce qui a t fait ? non, juste des gaz Lacrymognes.
> 
> ONTAYG


Je ne pense pas que les raveurs sont des enfants de coeur. 
Mais l'ide d'une punition collective me parait toujours peu lgitime.

L'ide de toujours polariser les discussion et les interventions pour avior d'un cot la loi, de l'autre toutes les personnes prsentes me semble aussi mauvais.

Et je pense que le respect des policiers envers les raveur doit tre a peu prs le mme que celui qu'ils montrent a un mec de banlieue. Ce genre de profil atypique ne mrite que d'tre remis au pas.


Et oui, la violence namne pas toujours une escalade.
Prenez une prise d'otage. Ce n'est pas parce que le mec tue une personne que le raid entre comme des cons en risquant de fare tuer les 100 autres otages(ca c'est les russes qui le font)
On fait preuve de subtilit pour pargner le maximum de personnes et faire des-escalader la violence au maximum.


Des ftards font trop de bruit, certains parmi eux se montrent menaant, je ne vois pas ce qui justifie de mettre en danger des policiers, d'autres ftards non complices etc... 

Et oui, c'est dsagrable. Mais vous savez, y a plein de choses dsagrables en permanence.
Quand vous habitez pres des bars, c'est pas sympa.Quand vous habitez pres d'un stade de foot, je vous explique pas la galre pour rentrer chez vous et le type de demeurer que vous trouvez dans la rue.Si un jour vous allez habiter en Roumanie pres de leur Vatican, je vous souhaite du courage pour la fte religieuse de saint Andrei.  24/24 des chorales de femmes dans les suraigu avec des haut parleur pour sublimer le spectacle... tous les ans je ne dormais pas.Je ne parle mme pas si vous habitez un HLM et que vos voisins viennent d'avoir un bb. Ou mes voisins quand mon gamin se met a hurler au milieu de la nuit.

Bref, des nuisances on en subit tous... certaines sont considr comme lgitimes, d'autres non. Mais je pense qu'on vit mieux dans un pays ou la loi sait se montrer un peu flexible et qu'on autorise des carts parfois.

Je me rappelle des soires tudiantes ou les policiers venaient fermer les portes a 4h du matin... est ce que certains gueulaient, surement. Est ce que les policiers chargeaient, non. Est-ce que toujours la rponse a t approprie de la part des tudiants, pas tout le temps.
Mai on avait affaire a des gens d'un autre milieu, et a fait un peu tache d'aller casser la gueule aux fils des bourgeois du coin... alors que des teufeur ou des basans, tout le monde s'en fout.

De la mme manire, j'aime bien l'ide que les policiers puissent venir chez moi si je fais trop de bruit me demander de calmer les choses, avant de me filer une prune. Pourtant je suis dans l'illgalit.

----------


## David_g

> En 2016 il a collect 324,982,867$ pour sa campagne contre 199,300,434 $ pour H. Clinton :  opensecrets


c'est compliqu tout ces chiffres.. Tu nous ennuies avec des faits alors que bon j'ai entendu Alex Jones dire que c'tait faux.  ::mouarf::  ::mouarf::

----------


## Ryu2000

> Mais pas en 2016 ni pendant son mandat.


Pensez bien ce que vous voulez, mais Fox News tait contre Trump en 2016 :
QUI EST MEGYN KELLY, LA JOURNALISTE DE FOX NEWS QUI FAIT PEUR  DONALD TRUMP?
Donald Trump's fight with Fox News and Megyn Kelly, explained
Globalement les mdias taient contre Trump. C'tait parfaitement clair. Mme si Fox News l'avait un peu soutenu a n'aurait pas chang grand chose.
En France les mdias taient  fond derrire Macron.




> En 2016 il a collect 324,982,867$ pour sa campagne contre 199,300,434 $ pour H. Clinton


Bizarre cette information, sur tous les autres mdias c'est autre chose.
Trump Spent Far Less Than Clinton, but Paid His Companies Well



> Over all, Mr. Trump raised far less money than Mrs. Clinton did, though the disparity  like the race itself  closed at the end of the campaign. The Clinton campaign brought in $70 million from Oct. 20 to Nov. 28, compared with $86 million for the Trump campaign, of which $10 million came from Mr. Trumps own pocket.
> 
> The combined figures, which include what each campaign and its outside allies raised, reinforce just how little money seemed to matter in this election. *Mrs. Clinton and her allies took in about $1 billion;* Mr. Trump and the groups working on his behalf raised only about $600 million.





> Expression de Trump et de ses collgues, a. Du complotisme  l'tat pur.


N'importe quoi !
Cette expression tait utilis bien avant Trump par des personnes de tous bords.
Mme Macron a parl de a :
Existe-t-il un "Etat profond", formule employe par Emmanuel Macron lors du G7 ?
Si l'expression ne vous plait pas, vous n'avez qu' vous dire que ce sont des lobbys. Il y a vraiment des gens non lus qui ont de l'influence.
Par exemple Attali en France.








Le complotisme n'existe pas, c'est juste un mot pour discrditer ceux qui parfois ne sont pas d'accord  100% avec la version officielle.
C'est normal de ne pas toujours croire le gouvernement  100%. Par exemple en 1986 avec le passage du panache radioactif sur la France.

Existe-t-il un "Etat profond", formule employe par Emmanuel Macron lors du G7 ?



> Pierre Guerlain : Lexpression vient de Turquie. Ensuite, elle a t diffuse dans diffrents pays, notamment aux tats-Unis. Lorsquelle passe dune langue  une autre, une expression subit ncessairement des modifications, selon le contexte. Le sens dpend de la personne qui lutilise. Aux tats-Unis, elle signifie que quels que soient les responsables politiques lus,* le "complexe militaro-industriel" (CMI) associ aux "mdias dominants", les "corporate media", exerce un vrai pouvoir. L*ide est que cette alliance entre le monde des affaires, le secteur de la dfense et une grande partie des mdias dtermine les choix politiques des lus, peu importe leur nature. Le problme de cette expression, cest que Donald Trump sen est empare.


Dans l'tat profond il y a le complexe militaro-industriel et les mdias mainstream.

=====
Il est arriv quelque chose de sympa :
Commence par gagner une lection : clash entre Darmanin et Dupond-Moretti en marge du Conseil des ministres



> Un autre change a provoqu lembarras : celui de la ministre du Travail contre la ministre de la Transition cologique. En cause, un dsaccord sur la porte de larbitrage du Conseil dtat, qui a suspendu mardi les rgles de calcul de lassurance-chmage. *Elisabeth Borne a en effet reproch  Barbara Pompili davoir salu  une sage dcision   la suite de cette suspension.* A son arrive, le prsident de la Rpublique sest agac  ce sujet :  Jai vu que certains dans la majorit se flicitent de la dcision du Conseil dtat. Cest aussi inacceptable que dloyal , a-t-il tanc, mettant fin au dbat.


Les ministres LREM se chamaillent entre eux. C'est bon signe. LREM est peut-tre en train de s'effondrer.

Dupond-Moretti na pas jug utile de signaler que les bulletins de la gauche taient absents de son bureau de vote



> Pendant quatre heures, les Cousolreziens nont pas eu la possibilit de voter pour la liste de Karima Delli, la seule du pays qui reprsentait ensemble les quatre principaux partis de gauche que sont le Parti socialiste, Europe-cologie-Les Verts, La France insoumise et le Parti communiste franais au premier tour. Le matin, cest l o les gens votent le plus, souligne Benjamin Saint-Huile.
> 
> Lquipe de campagne de Mme Delli a toutefois dcid de ne pas engager de recours, la situation ne concernant quenviron 1.500 inscrits, dont une grande partie, comme partout en France, ne sest pas rendue aux urnes. Cest plutt une question de sincrit du scrutin, dgalit rpublicaine, de libert de vote qui est questionne, explique llu.

----------


## Cincinnatus

> c'est compliqu tout ces chiffres.. Tu nous ennuies avec des faits alors que bon j'ai entendu Alex Jones dire que c'tait faux.


  ::lol:: 

Ce Alex Jones ?




> Il accuse son gouvernement  de crer  la demande des tornades, dont il peut se servir comme arme et qu'il aurait peut-tre utilises en 2013 dans l'Oklahoma pour tuer des douzaines d'individus .


a souffle entre ses oreilles  ::marteau::

----------


## virginieh

> a souffle entre ses oreilles


Normal c'est une tornade

----------


## Ryu2000

Il n'y aura peut-tre ni LREM, ni le RN au second tour de la prsidentielles 2022 et il semblerait que les jeunes ne s'intressent pas  la politique.
L'trange dfaite d'Emmanuel Macron



> Retour de l'ancien monde des partis traditionnels et fin du match oblig Macron-Le Pen : telles sont les deux principales leons du deuxime tour des rgionales. La droite rpublicaine ressurgit du fond du ravin o elle avait sombr et place trois prsidents de rgion dans la comptition pour l'lection prsidentielle. Emmanuel Macron, en panne de stratgie pour 2022, va chercher un second souffle dans le retour des rformes.
> (...)
> *Les jeunes, ouvertement dragus  coups de Mcfly et Carlito ou de prsence de ministres sur les plateaux de Cyril Hanouna, ont massivement dsert les bureaux de vote.*


Si Macron se dit qu'il n'a aucune chance, il peut tenter le sprint final en mettant en place le plus de rformes impopulaires possible avant mai 2022.

Il doit y penser depuis un moment (Prsidentielle : Emmanuel Macron voque des dcisions difficiles, trop tt pour dire sil est candidat

----------


## fredoche

Les 2 principales leons... 

A se demander si on ne vit pas dans un monde d'aveugles. Il n'y a plus aucune confiance en la politique, il n'y a aucun gagnant et la seule leon c'est que nos institutions sont moribondes

----------


## Ryu2000

> il n'y a aucun gagnant et la seule leon c'est que nos institutions sont moribondes


a va  ::P:  :
Rgionales : moins de 15% pour Pcresse, 16,8% pour Bertrand... Le vrai score des vainqueurs, abstention comprise



> En rapportant les suffrages exprims aux nombre total dinscrits, la principale consquence de cette abstention record saute aux yeux : *aucun des prsidents de rgions nest  bien lu* .
> (...)
> Pour se rendre compte de son ampleur, nous vous proposons de regarder le score de chaque liste victorieuse rapporte nom plus aux suffrages exprims mais au nombre dinscrits. Le rsultat est flagrant. Carole Delga, qui a runi sur son nom 57 % des voix exprimes, na en fait t lue que par 20,9 % des lecteurs dOccitanie et cest un score trs honorable. *Xavier Bertrand et Laurent Wauquiez, triomphants avec 52 et 57 % des suffrages dans leurs rgions respectives, nont en effet sduit que 16,7 et 17,8 % des lecteurs. De la mme manire, si plus de 47 % des votants en Ile-de-France ont opt pour Valrie Pcresse, moins de 15 % des lecteurs ont en fait vot pour elle.* La liste la moins bien lue est celle de Log Chesnais-Girard en Bretagne, qui, la quinquangulaire sajoutant  labstention, a sduit tout juste un lecteur sur cinq.


Voir des 15, 16, 17% des inscrits a me rappelle le premier tour de la prsidentielle 2017 :
M. Jean-Luc MLENCHON : 14,84% des inscrits.
M. Franois FILLON : 15,16% des inscrits.
Mme Marine LE PEN : 16,14% des inscrits.
M. Emmanuel MACRON : 18,19% des inscrits.

Pour tre lu parfois il suffit de 17% des inscrits.

----------


## fredoche

C'est exactement a 
En fait pour tre lu il faut russir  mobiliser moins de 20% des lecteurs.

La ralit c'est que durant les gilets jaunes, 70% de la population  un moment donn soutenait ce mouvement. Et a a emmerde profondment la caste politique. _Ils_ savent bien qu'ils ne reprsentent plus rien. Leur spectacle n'intresse plus personne. C'est pour a qu'ils cognent si fort. 

On a tous un smartphone, plutt qu'une foutaise comme "tous anticovid" ultra-vrole avec un pass sanitaire de merde, pourquoi ils nous font pas une app "dmocratie directe" avec une block-chain nationale base sur le terminal de tous les citoyens. 

Voil la startup nation pour de vrai

S'ils savent pas faire, je veux bien les aider les clowns de l'Olympe

----------


## Ryu2000

> En fait pour tre lu il faut russir  mobiliser moins de 20% des lecteurs.


C'est pas si mal, a peut donner de l'espoir  des partis politique. Par exemple en 2017 LFI n'tait pas loin du second tour.
Il devait manquer 1,3% des inscrits pour passer au second tour, en gros.

On russira peut-tre un jour  sortir de l'alternance PS/UMP (LREM en est la synthse).




> C'est pour a qu'ils cognent si fort.


Je pense que c'est une stratgie contre productive.
Plus le gouvernement est violent plus il perd en crdibilit.




> pourquoi ils nous font pas une app "dmocratie directe" avec une block-chain nationale base sur le terminal de tous les citoyens.


C'est difficile de faire accepter a au peuple. Les gens vont penser que le vote lectronique simplifie la triche.

Elections rgionales 2021 : le vote lectronique, remde  labstention ?



> Les chercheurs pointent aussi la technicit et la complexit du vote en ligne, pour les non-initis.  *Vous ne pouvez pas engager un processus lectoral sans que la population ait confiance dans ledit processus* , explique M. Derosier, lopacit dune lection par Internet risquant de nourrir la dfiance politique.
> 
> Alors que 82 % des 18-24 ans ont boud la dernire lection, le vote par Internet est prsent comme un recours pour mobiliser les jeunes. Or, selon Mme Cortier,  un certain nombre dtudes faites dans dautres pays montrent quil ny a aucun effet du vote lectronique sur labstention.

----------


## Jon Shannow

a me fait marrer tout leurs discours post lections...

J'entendais X. Bertrand, hier soir, le mec, t'avais l'impression que "Le Peuple des Hauts de France lui a donn sa confiance !"  :8O:  Mais redescend sur terre, mec ! T'as t lu par personne !

Et, les "comment faire revenir les lecteurs aux urnes" ... Chacun a sa solution, foireuse. Mais aucun ne pense  se remettre en question. Non, a ne peut pas venir d'eux ! C'est forcment un manque d'intrt pour la politique !  ::roll:: 

A la rigueur, ils n'ont pas compltement tort. C'est un manque total d'intrt pour LEUR politique !  ::aie::

----------


## ONTAYG

Bonjour,

D'abord ils ne devraient pas prendre une lection locale pour une lection nationale comme un sondage en temps rel, c'tait presque une campagne prsidentielle avant l'heure.

Ils feraient mieux d'expliquer ce qu'ils veulent faire et comment plutt que de critiquer les autres, ce qui n'a rien de constructif.

Et "peut-tre" que les gens sintresseraient  eux.

ONTAYG

----------


## Ryu2000

Prsidentielle : la candidature d'ric Zemmour se prcise, "lchec du RN lui a donn des ailes"



> Jacques Bompard, le maire dOrange, revendique dj 50 000 soutiens sur le site quil a lanc, "Je signe pour Zemmour". "Il va tre candidat, cest certain, confirme Arnaud Stephan, un conseiller de Marion Marchal. Reste  savoir  qui peut-il sadresser et dans quels termes en se situant  la droite de Marine Le Pen". Mardi, dans un tweet, Philippe de Villiers, solidaire d'ric Zemmour, victime, selon lui, dune "censure", a annonc quitter l'diteur Albin Michel.


Si il se prsente rellement il risque d'attirer beaucoup d'lecteurs de droite (LREM, LR, RN).
====
Il parait que Macron est un peu nerv aprs le conseil d'tat :
Macron furibard contre le Conseil dEtat : Un tribunal de province ferait a, on dirait quil nest pas au niveau



> Le respect
> Evidemment, il ntait pas content. Mme pire. En dcouvrant que le Conseil dEtat avait dcid de suspendre la rforme de lassurance chmage au nom des incertitudes sur la situation conomique, Macron a vu rouge. Une dcision hallucinante, selon le chef de lEtat, sans aucun fondement de droit. Un tribunal de province ferait a, on dirait quil nest pas au niveau, sest-il emport, selon des propos rapports ce mercredi par le Canard enchan. Les tribunaux de province apprcieront. Et lhebdomadaire dindiquer que le Prsident verrait, dans cette dcision, la main de Chri


Il est extrmement mprisant envers la province en plus. Il ne mrite vraiment pas d'attendre le second tour d'une lection prsidentielle.

====
Innovation dans la sant : un plan  7 milliards deuros pour rattraper vingt ans de retards



> Investissements massifs dans la recherche, simplification des procdures administratives et acclration des synergies entre acteurs publics et privs du monde de la sant Face aux industriels pharmaceutiques et aux institutions de recherche runis  lElyse, mardi 29 juin, dans le cadre du Conseil stratgique des industries de sant, Emmanuel Macron a dvoil sa feuille de route pour  faire de la France la premire nation innovante en sant en Europe  lhorizon 2030 .

----------


## ABCIWEB

> J'entendais X. Bertrand, hier soir, le mec, t'avais l'impression que "Le Peuple des Hauts de France lui a donn sa confiance !"  Mais redescend sur terre, mec ! T'as t lu par personne !
> 
> Et, les "comment faire revenir les lecteurs aux urnes" ... Chacun a sa solution, foireuse.


La solution de X. Bertrand c'est de dire que les chasseurs sont des cologistes de bon sens. Pour certains d'entre-eux pourquoi pas mais il semble qu'ils soient les seuls  avoir droit  la parole sur l'cologie, et ce n'est pas nouveau puisque cet article date de 2018: 


> Le conseil rgional des Hauts-de-France, dirig par Xavier Bertrand, a rduit drastiquement les subventions aux associations cologistes locales. La raison : la susceptibilit des chasseurs, soutiens de la premire heure du prsident de rgion



Plus rcemment il a propos dinscrire les chasses traditionnelles dont la chasse  la glu, au patrimoine mondial de lUnesco. Comme disait l'humanit le ridicule ne tue pas puisqu'en plus du caractre ubuesque de cette demande, "parmi les motifs de labellisation pour entrer au patrimoine mondial, lUNESCO prend en compte la conservation de la biodiversit", et par son caractre non slectif "la chasse  la glu pige de nombreuses autres espces que celles cibles, y compris des espces protges".

Tu parlais de solutions "foireuses", avec X. Bertrand on est servi! Encore un beau candidat pour la prsidentielle. Donc voil, c'est reparti pour du clientlisme pitoyable, on parlera des programmes conomiques et sociaux plus tard, de prfrence jamais.

Au passage cela rappelle aussi la dmission de Hulot excd par la prsence d'un reprsentant des chasseurs  une runion  laquelle il n'tait pas convi, ce qui a prcipit sa dcision. Pour LREM/LR/RN les vritables cologistes seront traits d'extrmistes gnants et irresponsables lors de la prsidentielle, cela ne fait quasiment aucun doute.

----------


## Ryu2000

Emmanuel Macron salarme dune  socit qui se racialise 



> Je suis du ct universaliste. Je ne me reconnais pas dans un combat qui renvoie chacun  son identit ou son particularisme , ajoute le chef de lEtat, en voquant cette approche qui dnonce le cumul des discriminations *lorsque lon fait partie de plusieurs minorits*.
> 
> Pour lui,  les difficults sociales ne sont pas uniquement structures par le genre et par la couleur de peau, mais aussi par lingalit sociale .  *Je pourrais vous prsenter des jeunes hommes blancs qui sappellent Kvin, habitent Amiens ou Saint-Quentin, et qui ont aussi dimmenses difficults, pour des raisons diffrentes,  trouver un job* , rpond-il au tmoignage de la ralisatrice Amandine Gay sur les difficults dtre femme et noire.


C'est marrant l'histoire de plusieurs minorits a me rappelle une blague de Coluche :
_"Dieu a dit, il y aura des hommes blancs, des hommes noirs, il y aura des hommes grands, des hommes petits. Il y aura des hommes beaux, des hommes moches et tous seront gaux, mais a sera pas facile Et puis il a ajout : il y en aura mme qui seront noirs, petits et moches et pour eux, ce sera trs dur !"_

Il y a trop de divisons, alors qu'on pourrait tous s'unir contre les banques, les grosses entreprises, les mdias, les politiciens.
Les mdias crer des divisions : femme vs homme, musulman vs non-musulman, lgbt vs htrosexuel, etc, pour faire diversion, pendant qu'on parle de a, on ne parle pas des vrais problmes.

----------


## tanaka59

Bonjour, 




> La solution de X. Bertrand c'est de dire que les chasseurs sont des cologistes de bon sens. Pour certains d'entre-eux pourquoi pas mais il semble qu'ils soient les seuls  avoir droit  la parole sur l'cologie, et ce n'est pas nouveau puisque cet article date de 2018: 
> 
> Plus rcemment il a propos dinscrire les chasses traditionnelles dont la chasse  la glu, au patrimoine mondial de lUnesco. Comme disait l'humanit le ridicule ne tue pas puisqu'en plus du caractre ubuesque de cette demande, "parmi les motifs de labellisation pour entrer au patrimoine mondial, lUNESCO prend en compte la conservation de la biodiversit", et par son caractre non slectif "la chasse  la glu pige de nombreuses autres espces que celles cibles, y compris des espces protges".
> 
> Tu parlais de solutions "foireuses", avec X. Bertrand ont est servi! Encore un beau candidat pour la prsidentielle. Donc voil, c'est reparti pour du clientlisme pitoyable, on parlera des programmes conomiques et sociaux plus tard, de prfrence jamais.
> 
> Au passage cela rappelle aussi la dmission de Hulot excd par la prsence d'un reprsentant des chasseurs  une runion  laquelle il n'tait pas convi, ce qui a prcipit sa dcision. Pour LREM/LR/RN les vritables cologistes seront traits d'extrmistes gnants et irresponsables lors de la prsidentielle, cela ne fait quasiment aucun doute.


Le problme de fond en France avec les cologistes c'est la vision "bienpensance", "mprisante", "dogmatique" , "utopiste" ...

A couter leur discours on se croirait au temps fodal, o le seigneur se dplace a cheval (ici en SUV lectrique) et l'cuyer  pied (l'ouvrier ou l'employ) .

Bon tenir un tel discours devant une classe moyenne qui pauprise et prcarise ... tout en accusant et trouvant n'importe quel prtexte pour culpabiliser de tous les maux tout ce qui roule / vole / flotte  un moment cela sort par les trous de nez. ::?:

----------


## Gunny

L'autre gros problme de l'cologie  la franaise c'est l'attitude anti-intellectualiste et globalement anti-science (voire anti-progrs tout court). C'est un immense repoussoir pour moi.

----------


## Ryu2000

> la justification de la prefecture, on dirait un vieux discours reac des annes 60 contre les jeunes qui voulaient couter du rock.


C'est pnible,  chaque fois qu'il y a un article qui semble intressant, il est payant :
Redon : la prfecture a empch les pompiers de secourir les blesss



> Lors de la free party organise  Redon les 18 et 19 juin, les gendarmes ont gravement bless des teufeurs, dont un a eu la main arrache par une grenade. Les pompiers, qui auraient pu intervenir pour secourir des jeunes dans un tat sanitaire dramatique, en ont t empchs par la prfecture.
> 
> Jai honte dtre pompier. Un jeune risquait de mourir. Nous le savions. Mais nous ne pouvions pas intervenir.  Lors de la free party qui sest droule les 18 et 19 juin  Redon (Ille-et-Vilaine), un jeune homme de 22 ans a perdu sa main. Dautres ont t gravement blesss. Mais, selon les documents et tmoignages recueillis par Mediapart, la prfecture a bloqu les pompiers  lentre du site. Mettant ainsi des vies en danger.


J'espre qu'on continuera d'en apprendre plus et que les responsables seront punis. Il faut retrouver ceux qui ont donn les ordres.

----------


## fredoche

> Emmanuel Macron salarme dune  socit qui se racialise 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				Pour lui,  les difficults sociales ne sont pas uniquement structures par le genre et par la couleur de peau, mais aussi par lingalit sociale .  *Je pourrais vous prsenter des jeunes hommes blancs qui sappellent Kvin, habitent Amiens ou Saint-Quentin, et qui ont aussi dimmenses difficults, pour des raisons diffrentes,  trouver un job* , rpond-il au tmoignage de la ralisatrice Amandine Gay sur les difficults dtre femme et noire.


N'importe quoi notre prsident...
Il demanderait  Macron, il saurait qu'il suffit de traverser la rue pour trouver un job
https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Je_tra...uve_un_travail



> C'est pnible,  chaque fois qu'il y a un article qui semble intressant, il est payant :
> Redon : la prfecture a empch les pompiers de secourir les blesss
> 
> J'espre qu'on continuera d'en apprendre plus et que les responsables seront punis. Il faut retrouver ceux qui ont donn les ordres.


Et les punir...

Parce que en ralit, vu sous cet angle, les malfaisants c'est qui ?

----------


## Ryu2000

> Il demanderait  Macron, il saurait qu'il suffit de traverser la rue pour trouver un job


Dans certaines grandes villes c'est peut-tre le cas, si les gens sont prt  faire la plonge dans un restaurant malgr leur BAC+8.  ::P: 




> les malfaisants c'est qui ?


Ici il semblerait que ce soit la prfecture. Mais il faut encore le prouver et j'imagine que a doit prendre du temps.

====
Egalit femmes-hommes : Emmanuel Macron annonce la cration d'une "promotion de dfenseures des droits des femmes"



> Cette annonce intervient dans le cadre du forum Gnration galit, la plus importante convention de l'ONU sur la question des droits des femmes depuis la Confrence de Pkin, en 1995. Plusieurs milliers de dlgus reprsentants des Etats et des ONG se retrouvent  Paris jusqu' vendredi, pour des "engagements concrets" pour l'galit femmes-hommes.

----------


## fredinkan

> Dans certaines grandes villes c'est peut-tre le cas, si les gens sont prt  faire la plonge dans un restaurant malgr leur BAC+8.


Mme pas, le patron il osera pas t'engager car tu risquerais de demander 100 de plus au mois que le gars sans formation...

----------


## Gunny

> N'importe quoi notre prsident...
> Il demanderait  Macron, il saurait qu'il suffit de traverser la rue pour trouver un job
> https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Je_tra...uve_un_travail


La discrimination c'est une excuse pour les paresseux, c'est bien connu. Heureusement que Macron, grand pourfendeur des ingalits sociales, est l pour remettre les pendules  l'heure.
Ceci dit, j'avoue, pas vident de s'en sortir dans la vie quand on s'appelle Kvin.


Edit :
Analyse plus srieuse : aprs la claque qu'il s'est pris aux rgionales, le but de la remarque de Macron est de draguer les lecteurs de la droite traditionnelle rac qui se dplacent encore en masse pour voter. Le masque de Macron progressiste tombe car ceux qu'il a dup sont dj dus. Mais videmment, Macron n'a jamais t progressiste. C'est comme l'cologie, il fait trs bien semblant que c'est important, mais dans les faits il n'en a strictement rien  faire.

----------


## ONTAYG

> Dans certaines grandes villes c'est peut-tre le cas, si les gens sont prt  faire la plonge dans un restaurant malgr leur BAC+8.


Si tu as besoin de faire vivre ta famille il faut faire des savoir retrousser les manches, aprs un licenciement je suis retourn en Usine, prparateur de commande avant de retourner dans l'informatique.

C'est vrai, il faut savoir se lever tt, retrousser ces manches et ravaler sa fiert, mais on peut si on le veut vraiment. Ce qui n'a pas l'air d'tre le cas de tout le monde.

ONTAYG

----------


## halaster08

> mais on peut si on le veut vraiment.


Etant donn qu'il y a moins de poste a pourvoir que de demandeur d'emploi j'en doute.

----------


## ONTAYG

> Etant donn qu'il y a moins de poste a pourvoir que de demandeur d'emploi j'en doute.


Si tous les postes taient dj pourvu, je pense que la situation serait diffrente, ce qui n'est pas le cas.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Si tu as besoin de faire vivre ta famille il faut faire des savoir retrousser les manches, aprs un licenciement je suis retourn en Usine, prparateur de commande avant de retourner dans l'informatique.
> 
> C'est vrai, il faut savoir se lever tt, retrousser ces manches et ravaler sa fiert, mais on peut si on le veut vraiment. Ce qui n'a pas l'air d'tre le cas de tout le monde.
> 
> ONTAYG


Et donc, tu as pris la place d'une personne non diplme qui galre  trouver des job parce que des gens bards de diplmes les prennent.  ::ccool::

----------


## tanaka59

Bonjour, 




> Si tu as besoin de faire vivre ta famille il faut faire des savoir retrousser les manches, aprs un licenciement je suis retourn en Usine, prparateur de commande avant de retourner dans l'informatique.
> 
> C'est vrai, il faut savoir se lever tt, retrousser ces manches et ravaler sa fiert, mais on peut si on le veut vraiment. Ce qui n'a pas l'air d'tre le cas de tout le monde.
> 
> ONTAYG


Bien dit.

Parfois , pas le choix. On ne se complat pas  faire "la fine bouche". Quitte  faire du boulot de basse besogne (un job alimentaire en somme)

----------


## Ryu2000

> le patron il osera pas t'engager car tu risquerais de demander 100 de plus au mois que le gars sans formation...


Les diplmes ne servent  rien dans ce cas l, et le patron en a rien  foutre de ce que tu demandes.
Je ne vois pas pourquoi un BAC+8 qui bosse au MacDo serait mieux pay que les autres.




> Le masque de Macron progressiste tombe car ceux qu'il a dup sont dj dus.


Macron se contredit rgulirement, il est donc impossible de savoir rellement ce qu'il pense.
Cela dit il semblerait que ce soit un authentique progressiste.






> aprs un licenciement je suis retourn en Usine


Je ne trouve pas a trs crdible, il me semble que quand tu te fais licencier tu te retrouves directement au chmage, selon le salaire que tu touchais il y a des chances que ton chmage soit plus lev que le salaire d'un ouvrier  l'usine.
C'est mieux de passer plusieurs heures par jour  rechercher un travail dans son domaine que de travailler  l'usine.
Physiquement et psychiquement l'usine c'est trs difficile, t'as pas envie d'crire des lettres de motivation personnalis en rentrant.

Le risque c'est de ne jamais retrouver de travail et de finir  l'usine. Plus la dernire exprience qualifie s'loigne, plus c'est difficile.
Bon aprs si l'usine est en Suisse et que tu vis en France, l ok. Il y a plein d'ingnieurs franais qui ne gagneront jamais autant  ::P: 




> moins de poste a pourvoir que de demandeur d'emploi


Je ne sais pas exactement comment a fonctionne, mais d'un ct il y a des gens trs diplms qui ne trouvent pas de travail et de l'autre, il parait qu'il y a des entreprises qui n'arrivent pas  recruter.
Il faut tre au bon endroit et avoir les bons diplmes et les bonnes expriences, donc c'est compliqu. 
Peut-tre que si le tltravail se dveloppait a pourrait grandement amliorer la situation. Si il tait possible de bosser depuis chez soit pour n'importe quelle entreprise, ce serait top.

En attendant les faillites d'entreprises et les plans sociaux ne devraient plus tarder maintenant.
Les gens qui perdront leur emploi devront peut-tre se former pour acqurir de nouvelles comptences.

----------


## foetus

Dj que rien que rparateur de trottinettes/ vlos, il faut 1 CQP et trs trs souvent 1 an d'exprience.
1 autre exemple, pour pouvoir faire 1 formation il faut presque [obligatoirement] toucher l'ARE.
Avec l'ASS/ RSA, tu es oblig de faire 1 demande de financement. Et sans ressources/ payement cash, soit c'est niet soit tu passes en tout dernier.

Donc, voila, avec la demande (comme le dit @Jon Shannow), le systme des "priorits" et autres, c'est souvent trs difficile d'avoir 1 job/ formation alimentaire/ peu qualifi.
Ou alors il ne faut pas tre regardant  ::aie::

----------


## ONTAYG

> Et donc, tu as pris la place d'une personne non diplme qui galre  trouver des job parce que des gens bards de diplmes les prennent.


Et non, c'est la boite d'intrim qui m'a propos ce job, car elle n'avait personne sous la main (disons qu'elle n'avait personne qui acceptait de faire du travail physique avec des horaires de dmarrage  5 h 00 du mat et pour le SMIC), et comme la socit o j'ai travaill ne bossait qu'avec cette boite d'intrim.

Donc je n'ai pris la place de personne, j'ai combl une offre qui ne trouvait pas de preneurs (comme actuellement plus de 100 000 offres dans la restauration et lhtellerie).

Et comme au bout de 6 mois ils voulaient m'embaucher, quand le DRH a vu mon CV, en fait il m'a embauch en tant que dveloppeur (car pour ce type de poste il ne passait par l'intrim mais un cabinet de recrutement qui m'avait ject), et cela fait 10 ans.

ONTAYG

----------


## tanaka59

Bonjour, 




> Donc, voila, avec la demande (comme le dit @Jon Shannow), le systme des "priorits" et autres, c'est souvent trs difficile d'avoir 1 job/ formation alimentaire/ peu qualifi.
> Ou alors il ne faut pas tre regardant


A cause d'un systme de formation boiteux, on en arrive a reprocher  des personnes d'occuper des emplois qu'elles ne doivent pas occuper, faute de mieux histoire de gagner de l'argent ... Reprocher a quelqu'un de travailler quoi ... On a pas toujours le choix du boulot qu'on veut/peut faire ...  ::?:

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Et non, c'est la boite d'intrim qui m'a propos ce job, car elle n'avait personne sous la main (disons qu'elle n'avait personne qui acceptait de faire du travail physique avec des horaires de dmarrage  5 h 00 du mat et pour le SMIC), et comme la socit o j'ai travaill ne bossait qu'avec cette boite d'intrim.
> 
> Donc je n'ai pris la place de personne, j'ai combl une offre qui ne trouvait pas de preneurs (comme actuellement plus de 100 000 offres dans la restauration et lhtellerie).
> 
> Et comme au bout de 6 mois ils voulaient m'embaucher, quand le DRH a vu mon CV, en fait il m'a embauch en tant que dveloppeur (car pour ce type de poste il ne passait par l'intrim mais un cabinet de recrutement qui m'avait ject), et cela fait 10 ans.
> 
> ONTAYG


En gros, ce que tu as fait, c'est participer  la pauprisation des postes manuels. Si le boss ne trouvait personne pour faire un boulot avec de grosses contraintes (physiques, horaires) pour un salaire de misre, il n'avait qu' proposer un salaire correct. Mais, comme il arrive  trouver des mecs prts  tout, surdiplm qui viennent faire le boulot, ben pourquoi se priver...  ::ccool::

----------


## Ryu2000

> On a pas toujours le choix du boulot qu'on veut/peut faire ...


Ouais d'ailleurs il y a beaucoup de gens qui ont fait des annes d'tudes pour rien. Avoir des diplmes a ne te garanti pas de trouver un emploi. (cela dit aujourd'hui en France la situation est encore plus compliqu pour ceux qui n'ont aucun diplme, il n'y a pas tant de job non qualifi que a)

Apparemment il existe un documentaire  ce sujet :
Diplme "Bac + que dalle", ou quand les tudes ne paient pas



> Ils ont fait des tudes suprieures mais ne trouvent pas de travail dans leur filire. Entre petits boulots, service civique, chmage et RSA, ils racontent leur parcours et leurs galres dans le webdoc Bac + que dalle.





> Mais, comme il arrive  trouver des mecs prts  tout, surdiplm qui viennent faire le boulot, ben pourquoi se priver...


Pour un job non qualifi quand l'entreprise  le choix entre un BAC+5 et quelqu'un qui n'a pas de diplme, elle prfre celui qui n'a pas de diplme.
Le diplm risque d'tre chiant (et de se barrer si il trouve mieux).

=====
Je ne pense pas que la France va se mettre  faire a :
L'ONU exhorte la France  recourir aux statistiques ethniques pour lutter contre le racisme systmique



> La France devrait-elle recourir davantage aux statistiques ethniques ? C'est ce que suggre le haut-commissariat aux droits de l'homme de l'ONU afin de lutter contre le racisme systmique. Un rapport publi le 28 juin indique que les tats devraient recueillir et publier des donnes compltes ventiles selon la race ou l'origine et analyser les effets cumuls des lois, des politiques et des pratiques sur certains groupes raciaux et ethniques en particulier. Le rapport va encore plus loin, considrant que le fait de reconnatre expressment les personnes d'ascendance africaine dans les statistiques est galement un pas vers la reconnaissance de leur identit et de leur hritage, qui va de pair avec leur droit  la dignit.


En France il n'existe que la communaut Franaise.

----------


## ONTAYG

> En gros, ce que tu as fait, c'est participer  la pauprisation des postes manuels. Si le boss ne trouvait personne pour faire un boulot avec de grosses contraintes (physiques, horaires) pour un salaire de misre, il n'avait qu' proposer un salaire correct. Mais, comme il arrive  trouver des mecs prts  tout, surdiplm qui viennent faire le boulot, ben pourquoi se priver...


J'ai l'impression que tu ne sais pas ce que c'est que galrer pour remplir le frigo pour nourrir ses enfants, et donc que tu n'as jamais t dans cette situation.

*Dsol, ne pas vouloir dpendre des aides sociales et de tout faire pour nourrir ma famille par mon travail tel qui soit et d'tre fier de cela.*

----------


## Ryu2000

> J'ai l'impression que tu ne sais pas ce que c'est que galrer pour remplir le frigo


Le problme c'est que le salaire minimum est trop faible, les opratrices et les oprateurs dans les usines et les grandes surfaces mritent de gagner plus.
C'est horrible de travailler autant et de gagner si peu.  l'usine a enchaine, il n'y aucun rpit, c'est "productivit, productivit, productivit", c'est comme un algorithme, on essaie de maximiser  fond pour qu'aucun mouvement soit inutile. (alors que parfois ceux qui bossent dans un bureau passent des journes  ne strictement rien glander (et a ne concerne pas que les commerciaux et les managers)).

Il y a des gens qui bossent dans la mme grande surface depuis 15 ans et qui ne gagnent pas beaucoup plus qu'au dbut.  ::(:

----------


## pmithrandir

J'ai galement travaill en usine entre 2 postes, juste le temps de valider mes jours pour tre au chmage.

J'en ai ressorti plusieurs choses : 
 - C'est faisable
 - C'est intressant je trouve humainement pour comprendre certaines choses.
 - On ne peut pas chercher un travail dans ces conditions. Dj, aprs une journe de travail physique, on est crev, parfois on est sale (donc pas possible d'aller a un entretien)...
 - La collaboration avec les personnes forces de faire ce travail a vie est parfois complexe...
 - les rgles de ce milieu sont bizarre... je suis venu le 2eme jour avec une ceinture de maintien pour le dos, pour viter de forcer... le contremaitre est pass me demander de la cacher pour ne pas faire peur aux RH. Il convenait que c'tait intelligent pour quelqu'un qui portait des cartons toute la journe, mais le RH voyaient ca autrement...

Aprs, effectivement, j'ai pris une place... mais je pense que j'y ai autant droit que les autres, donc je n'ai pas eu l'impression de voler quoi que ce soit. Dailleurs, je pense que cette boite paye trs cher sa politique salariale de merde a tirer les salaires vers le bas.

Par exemple, nous tions 2 personnes diplmes, et on arrivait a tenir un poste de travail  deux. Quand ils nous ont dplac, il ont mis 3 personnes, puis 4. Ils faisaient juste pas le travail de manire optimale et donc se fatiguait beaucoup plus pour un rsultat moins bon. L'avantage d'tre habitu a utiliser son cerveau.

Ajoute a cela un turn over important, des recrutements des pires personnes(les mecs qui arrivent bourr, qui se prsente en retard, ou pas du tout, ...) et les meilleurs qui partent aussi vite... et tu verras que l'entreprise payait trs cher sa mauvaise gestion.


Et pareil, en tant que diplom et cadre, ils a fallu que je prouve que j'tais "digne" de venir. L'entreprise d'interim tait prudente sur ce type de profil.

----------


## tanaka59

Bonjour, 




> J'ai galement travaill en usine entre 2 postes, juste le temps de valider mes jours pour tre au chmage.


Plutt pour ne pas tre au chmage et ne pas perdre de droit  l'allocation ou alors les recharger.




> J'en ai ressorti plusieurs choses : 
>  - C'est faisable


Cela dpend pour qui. 

Entre un jeune de 18/25/30 ans qui ne trouve rien d'autre okay ...

Ds que tu commences a avoir des mmes , au dl de 40 ans cela devient vite "cassant" mentalement et physiquement. La condition physique  40 ans , n'est plus la mme qu' 20 ou 30 ans.




> - C'est intressant je trouve humainement pour comprendre certaines choses.


Niveau interaction sociale c'est clair que c'est diffrent que assis sur une chaise dans un bureau . On est oblig d'aller vers les gens pour parler. 




> - On ne peut pas chercher un travail dans ces conditions. Dj, aprs une journe de travail physique, on est crev, parfois on est sale (donc pas possible d'aller a un entretien)...


Entirement d'accord. J'ajouterai aussi les contraintes d'horaires pour ceux faisant les 2 ou 3 / 8 ... Faut bien aussi dormir ou alors la personne travaille en horaire dcal.




> - La collaboration avec les personnes forces de faire ce travail a vie est parfois complexe...


Que veux tu dire par l ? Le rythme est dure  suivre ?




> - les rgles de ce milieu sont bizarre...


Quand tu travailles dans une usine , une tche qui n'est pas faite correctement se voit de suite. Matriel ou marchandise qui s'entasse. Absence de tri ... Encombrement des locaux . Marchandises dfectueuses . Cela peut traduire une forme de ngligence , une absence du respect de certaines mesures de scurit . Ou tout simplement une mauvaise organisation . Forcement la marchandise est un bien "matriel" , donc quand on constate un dfaut, c'est  la vu de tous . Pas comme un code informatique ou seul quelques personnes le verront.




> je suis venu le 2eme jour avec une ceinture de maintien pour le dos, pour viter de forcer... le contremaitre est pass me demander de la cacher pour ne pas faire peur aux RH. Il convenait que c'tait intelligent pour quelqu'un qui portait des cartons toute la journe, mais le RH voyaient ca autrement...


Entre la thorie (le respect des rgles de scurits) et la pratique (la complexit des normes et rglements ...) il y a un foss norme. 




> Aprs, effectivement, j'ai pris une place...


J'ai dj entendu ce genre de remarque venir de la bouche d'un demandeur d'emploi lui mme : " Oui mais tu occupes un emploi qu'on peut occuper " . Il a pas tord ... Forcment les plus mal lotis doivent se battre comme des chiffonniers pour des cacahutes. Sachant que l'emploi pour eux rare.

Inversement , en ayant occup un job alimentaire dans le domaine des services, j'ai un manager qui m'a dj sorti : " Tu es trop performant et risques de d'ennuyer donc on ne te renouvelle pas ton contrat " 




> mais je pense que j'y ai autant droit que les autres, donc je n'ai pas eu l'impression de voler quoi que ce soit.


1) d'un point de vu droit du travail , tu n'es pas dans l'illgalit d'occuper l'emploi , du moment que tu as les comptences

2) d'un point de vu moral c'est discutable ,car tu occupes le boulot qu'un moins qualifi aurait eu besoin 

3) cela montre la triste ralit du march du travail (en France et dans d'autre pays) qu'on manque surtout d'emploi ! Il y a un chmage structurel en somme.




> Dailleurs, je pense que cette boite paye trs cher sa politique salariale de merde a tirer les salaires vers le bas.


D'un ct les entreprises sont submerges de taxes. De l'autre cela les arrangent bien aussi , de ne pas augmenter les salaires. 1 dpart > 10 derrires qui attendent.




> Par exemple, nous tions 2 personnes diplmes, et on arrivait a tenir un poste de travail  deux. Quand ils nous ont dplac, il ont mis 3 personnes, puis 4. Ils faisaient juste pas le travail de manire optimale et donc se fatiguait beaucoup plus pour un rsultat moins bon. L'avantage d'tre habitu a utiliser son cerveau.


Ce qui peut tre vu comme de l'insubordination ... Voir une faute professionnelle dans certains cas , passible d'un avertissement ou d'une mise  pied. J'ai dj t confront a ce type de scnario, dans une boite ou je suis pass. Un collgue a utilis son bon sens en contournant une procdure rglementaire. 

Il avait le choix entre : son manager "gueule plus fort" et le service "se prend un savon". Ou alors utiliser le bon sens et se prendre un avertissement ... Il a eu droit  la deuxime option.

En France il y a beaucoup de normes (qui polluent mme parfois le bon droulement d'une tche sur un poste). Rsultat les taux d'erreurs sont normes et bien qu'on veuillent respecter "la norme" ... on fait de la merde. 




> Ajoute a cela un turn over important, des recrutements des pires personnes(les mecs qui arrivent bourr, qui se prsente en retard, ou pas du tout, ...) et les meilleurs qui partent aussi vite... et tu verras que l'entreprise payait trs cher sa mauvaise gestion.


Hlas bien vrai ...  ::?: 




> Et pareil, en tant que diplom et cadre, ils a fallu que je prouve que j'tais "digne" de venir. L'entreprise d'interim tait prudente sur ce type de profil.


Je dirais plutt qu'on ne t'accepte pas ... car tu sais faire ou alors de meilleurs qualit . Donc en temps que "temporaire" on ne cherchera pas  te garder ... ou alors on te cherchera des noises. Tu es vu comme un "danger".

----------


## ABCIWEB

> L'autre gros problme de l'cologie  la franaise c'est l'attitude anti-intellectualiste et globalement anti-science (voire anti-progrs tout court). C'est un immense repoussoir pour moi.


C'est pas un peu des clichs tout a ? Tu as des exemples de reprsentants cologistes qui soient anti science ? Parce que de mon ct les anti science je les vois surtout parmi ceux qui disent que le climat est par nature cyclique, et que la pollution, l'activit industrielle, les cultures intensives etc. n'y sont pour rien malgr des milliers d'tudes scientifiques qui affirment le contraire. Et concernant la chute de la biodiversit les mmes nous diront que les dinosaures eux aussi ont disparus. C'est a que tu appelles des intellectuels respectueux de la science ?

----------


## Gunny

> C'est pas un peu des clichs tout a ? Tu as des exemples de reprsentants cologistes qui soient anti science ? Parce que de mon ct les anti science je les vois surtout parmi ceux qui disent que le climat est par nature cyclique, et que la pollution, l'activit industrielle, les cultures intensives etc. n'y sont pour rien malgr des milliers d'tudes scientifiques qui affirment le contraire. Et concernant la chute de la biodiversit les mmes nous diront que les dinosaures eux aussi ont disparus. C'est a que tu appelles des intellectuels respectueux de la science ?


Je ne dis pas le contraire pour les lobbies industriels (tabac, ptrole, etc.), mais a ne veut pas dire l'ennemi de mon ennemi est forcment mon ami.
Pour les cologistes, voir par exemple : 
https://www.huffingtonpost.fr/entry/...b6945e6e3d7368
https://www.lemonde.fr/les-decodeurs...2_4355770.html

J'ai t lire le programme d'EELV parce que je n'ai pas t voir a depuis quelques temps et j'avoue que je n'y ai rien vu de trs choquant. Cependant je connais bien les milieux qui tournent autour des cologistes politique, et je sais qu'ils sont gangrens par les anti-vaccins, anti-ondes, anti-OGM, homopathes et mdecins "alternatifs", etc.
Je pense que la crise environnementale que l'on traverse est trop grave pour la confier  de telles personnes.

----------


## BenoitM

> J'ai t lire le programme d'EELV parce que je n'ai pas t voir a depuis quelques temps et j'avoue que je n'y ai rien vu de trs choquant. Cependant je connais bien les milieux qui tournent autour des cologistes politique, et je sais qu'ils sont gangrens par les anti-vaccins, anti-ondes, anti-OGM, homopathes et mdecins "alternatifs", etc.
> Je pense que la crise environnementale que l'on traverse est trop grave pour la confier  de telles personnes.


Oui et autour des milieu de droite c'est les chausseurs, homophobe et ultra catholique 
Et autour de la gauche c'est les antifa, pro islamiste...

----------


## el_slapper

> les chausseurs,


J'aime bien la frappe de faute.
 Tous les chasseurs ne sont pas nocifs, d'ailleurs. Les plus bruyants d'entre eux, en revanche...

----------


## Ryu2000

> je connais bien les milieux qui tournent autour des cologistes politique, et je sais qu'ils sont gangrens


Tout ce qui gravite autour n'a aucune importance, les dcisions sont prises par le sommet de la hirarchie.
Ne vous inquitez pas, si EELV prenait le pouvoir le nombre de vaccins obligatoire augmenterait, le nombre d'antennes augmenterait, etc.




> ultra catholique


Il doit y en avoir littralement 4 en France (l c'est vraiment pas un euphmisme).
Ils n'ont aucun pouvoir, ils ne psent rien dans la balance, ils sont compltement ngligeable.




> Je pense que la crise environnementale que l'on traverse est trop grave pour la confier  de telles personnes.


La France ne pse rien, elle n'a aucune influence et de toute faon elle produit dj trs peu de gaz  effet de serre.
Vous pouvez lire qui vous voulez a n'aura jamais d'influence sur l'environnement.

Mme si la France allait loin dans un dlire de dcroissance, a n'aurait aucun impact  l'chelle de la plante.
Mais de toute faon a ne risque pas d'arriver puisqu'il faut de la croissance.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> J'ai l'impression que tu ne sais pas ce que c'est que galrer pour remplir le frigo pour nourrir ses enfants, et donc que tu n'as jamais t dans cette situation.
> 
> *Dsol, ne pas vouloir dpendre des aides sociales et de tout faire pour nourrir ma famille par mon travail tel qui soit et d'tre fier de cela.*


Te fche pas mec. Et, dsol, mais j'ai connu les galres aussi. C'est pas le problme. Le problme c'est la sur-diplomisation d'une catgorie de personnes qui, galrant  trouver du taf dans leur domaine vont piquer le boulot de ceux qui n'ont pas eu la chance ou la possibilit de faire des tudes. 
Ce n'est pas contre toi en particulier. Je prenais juste ton exemple pour montrer la problmatique. Rien de personnel. Et je comprends trs bien que l'on soit parfois oblig de faire ce genre de choix.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Il doit y en avoir littralement 4 en France (l c'est vraiment pas un euphmisme).
> Ils n'ont aucun pouvoir, ils ne psent rien dans la balance, ils sont compltement ngligeable.


Heu, et la "manif pour tous" ? Ils taient que 4 les ultras cathos ?

Pour les colos, il n'y a qu' voir les maires gagnes par EELV pour se rendre compte de la btise de ces gens ! 

Entre interdire les sapins de Nol et obliger des repas halal  l'cole... On est vraiment dans le top pour le climat  ::ptdr::

----------


## tanaka59

Bonsoir, 




> C'est pas un peu des clichs tout a ? Tu as des exemples de reprsentants cologistes qui soient anti science ?


Participant rgulirement  des dbats avec pour thmatiques les transports , j'ai dj t effar par le niveau d'acculturation et / ou  de mconnaissance de personnes se revendiquant cologistes sur ce sujet ...

2 exemples concret ou j'ai constat que le bon sens et l'aspect scientifique / technique tait totalement absent . 

1) comparaison entre un rseaux routier et un rseau informatique :

Un cble (un "tuyaux") sature , en somme votre autoroute "informatique" . Vous avez besoin d'augmenter la capacit d'acheminement de votre rseaux. En informatique utiliser des "alternatives" se rsumerait  dire : "utiliser" des clefs usb, des cd, des disquettes, des dde ... Au lieu de faire transiter par le rseau classique. En transport terrestre cela reviendrait donc  dire : "utiliser" un vlo , la marche, le bus, le train, le mtro, le tram , le taxi ... au lieu d'utiliser "la route et la voiture". 

Pour tayer l'argumentation, j'ai galement fait le parallle avec un rseau de tuyaux d'eau et l'effet "goulet dtranglement" qui provoque des encombrements.

---

Vous avez les villes A et B . Pour les rallier vous devez traverser C  ou D .  Il n'existe pas d'autre chemin . Les habitants de C et D manifestent contre les personnes et marchandises qui se dplacent entre A et B , qui passent par chez elles. Les habitants de C et D refusent de voir au del de leur territoire . 

Comment fait on donc pour rallier A  B sans nuire  C et D ? D'un point de vu logique , cela revient  dire :

> passer sous C et D 
ou bien
> passer au dessus de C et D
ou bien
> se tlporter pour tre "invisible" sur le territoire de C et D

Pour le confort de quelqu'un  C et D , ceux de A et B doivent changer massivement leurs habitudes , sans nuire  C et D , sans pour autant que C et D n'apportent de solutions ou n'en donne ...  C et D se bornent  dire "empcher" / "contraindre" / "interdire" , A et B attendent des solutions techniques et visibles.

---

Tenir un dbat avec ce type personne devient de plus en plus pnible et agaant. 

> Parler de quelque chose de "technique"/"scientifique vous catgorise comme le "geek" ou "lillumin" de service . Au mieux on ne vous prend pas au srieux , au pire on vous prend pour un idiot ... Sur quelque chose qui est pourtant important  connaitre pour parler du sujet  dfendre.

> L'auditoire qui n'y connait rien, vous jugera peu voir pas crdible sur un sujet que vous maitriser pourtant ...

Le rsultat > dfendre un projet/une ide plutt "technique" demande une certaine motivation de fer .

Le constat de fond ? Les sujets techniques et scientifiques sont de plus en plus vincs. Les quidams moyen ayant du mal  comprendre quelque chose se dsintressent donc des sujets vitaux et ... de la politique. 




> Parce que de mon ct les anti science je les vois surtout parmi ceux qui disent que le climat est par nature cyclique, et que la pollution, l'activit industrielle, les cultures intensives etc. n'y sont pour rien malgr des milliers d'tudes scientifiques qui affirment le contraire. Et concernant la chute de la biodiversit les mmes nous diront que les dinosaures eux aussi ont disparus. C'est a que tu appelles des intellectuels respectueux de la science ?


Simplement appelez "complotistes" ...




> Je ne dis pas le contraire pour les lobbies industriels (tabac, ptrole, etc.), mais a ne veut pas dire l'ennemi de mon ennemi est forcment mon ami. 
> 
> Pour les cologistes, voir par exemple :  
> 
> https://www.huffingtonpost.fr/entry/...b6945e6e3d7368 
> 
> https://www.lemonde.fr/les-decodeurs...2_4355770.html 
> 
> J'ai t lire le programme d'EELV parce que je n'ai pas t voir a depuis quelques temps et j'avoue que je n'y ai rien vu de trs choquant. Cependant je connais bien les milieux qui tournent autour des cologistes politique, et je sais qu'ils sont gangrens par les anti-vaccins, anti-ondes, anti-OGM, homopathes et mdecins "alternatifs", etc. 
> ...


De mme , je ne me reconnais pas du tout dans le discours d'un parti comme eelv ... je ne suis pas pour autant en dsaccord sur tout . Les dialectes rgionaux et une certaine reconnaissance de l'tat franais ... qui manque ! 




> Oui et autour des milieu de droite c'est les chausseurs, homophobe et ultra catholique  
> 
> Et autour de la gauche c'est les antifa, pro islamiste...





> J'aime bien la frappe de faute. 
> 
> Tous les chasseurs ne sont pas nocifs, d'ailleurs. Les plus bruyants d'entre eux, en revanche...


BenoitM est peut tre un ftichiste des pieds  ::mouarf::   ::ptdr:: 




> Tout ce qui gravite autour n'a aucune importance, les dcisions sont prises par le sommet de la hirarchie. 
> 
> Ne vous inquitez pas, si EELV prenait le pouvoir le nombre de vaccins obligatoire augmenterait, le nombre d'antennes augmenterait, etc.


Le constat ? Jusqu' maintenant une ligne politique fortement gesticulante et bruyante ... Pour ainsi dire beaucoup de comm' pour pas grande chose comme rsultat concret ... Interdire/contraindre/empcher reste de la comm' de l'informel quoi ... Du Macronisme quoi ... 




> Ils n'ont aucun pouvoir, ils ne psent rien dans la balance, ils sont compltement ngligeable.


Llectorat eelv/colo pse 8/10 % en France en enlevant les alliances ps et lfi. Avec les alliances ils arrivent  doubler le score 15/20% . 




> Mme si la France allait loin dans un dlire de dcroissance, a n'aurait aucun impact  l'chelle de la plante. 
> 
> Mais de toute faon a ne risque pas d'arriver puisqu'il faut de la croissance.


Le problme de fond , c'est qu'avec ce "dlire" comme tu le dis ... la France s'autoflagelle de plus en plus pour pas grand chose ... Si au profit de nos voisins ... 

Un exemple concret :

> La France n'a pas su crer une cotaxe poids lourd pour faire participer financirement les PL trangers , sans surtaxer les PL franais ...  l'entretien des routes. Les belges ont dj une cotaxe, lAllemagne a la MAUT. 

En France on pourrait tendre la taxe  l'essieu aux camions trangers , qui couvrent dj les PL franais ... Sans pour autant faire d'usine a gaz. J'ai justement chang avec la cabinet d'un dput qui avait fait, une proposition pour tendre cette taxe . "Retoqu" par l'assemble pour ne pas "froisser" la sacro sainte UE ... En change on propose une nouvelle taxe ... sur les camions franais.

Au final on va flinguer la consommation des mnagers franais , et la comptitivit des entreprises franaises ... Cela bnficiera aux entreprises trangres




> Le problme c'est la sur-diplomisation d'une catgorie de personnes qui, galrant  trouver du taf dans leur domaine vont piquer le boulot de ceux qui n'ont pas eu la chance ou la possibilit de faire des tudes.





> Je prenais juste ton exemple pour montrer la problmatique. Rien de personnel. Et je comprends trs bien que l'on soit parfois oblig de faire ce genre de choix.


Hlas bien vrai comme problme de fond. 




> Pour les colos, il n'y a qu' voir les maires gagnes par EELV pour se rendre compte de la btise de ces gens !  
> 
> Entre interdire les sapins de Nol et obliger des repas halal  l'cole... On est vraiment dans le top pour le climat


De la comm', du futile, de l'inutile et de la concentration sur ce qui n'est pas des problmes de fond.

----------


## Mat.M

> De la comm', du futile, de l'inutile et de la concentration sur ce qui n'est pas des problmes de fond.


hmm a s'appelle la thorie du Nudge  ::mouarf::

----------


## tanaka59

Bonsoir, 




> hmm a s'appelle la thorie du Nudge


Mercu de l'info , je me coucherai moins bte  ::lol:: 




> C'est pas un peu des clichs tout a ? Tu as des exemples de reprsentants cologistes qui soient anti science ?


L'utilisation abusive et sans relle rflexion du paradoxe de Braess et de l'quilibre de Nash... 

Si l'on ferme un itinraire routier ou une station de transport publique , il y a soit disant moins de trafic ... Ce n'est pas aussi simple. Une preuve concrte. A Paris la fermeture des voies sur berges  fait augmenter le trafic (et la pollution) sur les quais suprieurs et voies parallle. 

Mme chose avec la cration d'une ZFE interne  l'A86. Le trafic sur cette mme dite autoroute a augment ... la congestion galement . 

Mme chose  Londres ou depuis la cration d'un centre ville avec page urbain, le trafic sur la M25 a augment . Mme chose sur les voies express et boulevards convergeant vers le centre. 

https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Paradoxe_de_Braess
https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/%C3%89quilibre_de_Nash

Sur un rseau on ne "supprime pas entirement" un noeud de congestion. Si on le supprime en aval ... il se dplacera en amont.

----------


## ABCIWEB

> Je ne dis pas le contraire pour les lobbies industriels (tabac, ptrole, etc.), mais a ne veut pas dire l'ennemi de mon ennemi est forcment mon ami.
> Pour les cologistes, voir par exemple : 
> https://www.huffingtonpost.fr/entry/...b6945e6e3d7368
> https://www.lemonde.fr/les-decodeurs...2_4355770.html
> 
> J'ai t lire le programme d'EELV parce que je n'ai pas t voir a depuis quelques temps et j'avoue que je n'y ai rien vu de trs choquant. Cependant je connais bien les milieux qui tournent autour des cologistes politique, et je sais qu'ils sont gangrens par les anti-vaccins, anti-ondes, anti-OGM, homopathes et mdecins "alternatifs", etc.
> Je pense que la crise environnementale que l'on traverse est trop grave pour la confier  de telles personnes.


Et qu'est-ce que tu lis  part des phrases sorties de leur contexte pour faire le buzz ?  C'est le parallle entre les forces de lordre et la police de Vichy qui te choques le plus ? Bizarrement c'tait le silence complet et aucune raction quand Charles de Courson a compar la loi anticasseurs de Macron avec le rgime de Vichy.

Concernant les anti-vaccins, je ne pense pas que cela soit typiquement un marqueur des cologiques, leur position peut varier de l'un  l'autre tout comme il peut varier au sein de n'importe quelle autre famille politique, et pareil pour le reste. Et la gangrne des lobbies industriels et financiers elle ne t'inquite pas plus que a, et tu penses que ce sont eux par l'intermdiaire de Macron/Bertrand/etc. qui sont les mieux placs pour s'attaquer au drglement climatique, que la crise environnementale n'est pas suffisamment grave pour que l'on puisse la confier  de telles personnes qui feront tout pour ne rien faire ?

Je ne dis pas que les ennemis de mes ennemis sont forcment mes amis, mais accorder de l'importance  ces ragots qui veulent gnraliser des propos isols et sortis de leur contexte pour donner l'image d'un ensemble irresponsable, donne raison  David Cormand quand il dit dans ton premier lien : "On est habitus  ce procs en lgitimit, cest un effet mcanique. Quand une force politique commence  merger et quelle dpasse la ligne de flottaison, a veille les inquitudes et gnre des attaques.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Heu, et la "manif pour tous" ? Ils taient que 4 les ultras cathos ?


Ben ouais.
C'tait "La manif pour tous" ce n'tait pas "La manif pour tous les catholiques".
Les manifestants n'taient pas tous catholiques et tous les catholiques ne soutenaient pas la manifestation.
Aprs statistiquement c'est normal qu'on y retrouve des catholiques, puisque historiquement c'est la premire religion de France.

Ensuite mme si a a runi un paquet de monde, a n'a strictement rien chang.
Je rappelle la logique du truc :
Le mariage entre personnes du mme sexe devient lgalLes couples maris ont le droit d'adopterLes lesbiennes vont avoir accs la PMALes gays vont avoir accs  la GPAIl va y avoir des usines  bbs
Les gens qui manifestaient anticipaient l'tape 5, une fois que c'est parti on ne peut plus l'arrter, vu qu' chaque fois c'est un dlire "on demande les mmes droits que les autres".
a va finir en commerce de bb et il va y avoir des pdophiles qui en profiteront.
Mais encore une fois malgr les manifestations massives a n'a eu strictement aucun effet. Les choses seraient exactement les mmes si il n'y avait eu aucune manifestation.

Donc a illustre parfaitement le fait que les gens de la manifestation pour tous n'ont aucun pouvoir.
Il existe des lobbys puissants qui ont une influence sur la politique du pays (il y a des banques, des grosses entreprises, qui corrompent les gens au pouvoir), les gens de la manifestation pour tous et les catholiques n'en font pas parti.

Parfois il y a des hystriques qui disent de la merde comme Christine Boutin avec le Hellfest. Et du coup a fait la promotion du festival, des mdias en ont parl et le festival a grossi.




> Entre interdire les sapins de Nol et obliger des repas halal  l'cole...


a s'appelle "menu unique sans viande", c'est encore autre chose, mais c'est vrai que du coup a devient kasher et halal.
Le truc bizarre c'est qu'il y a quand mme du poisson et pour moi le poisson fait parti de l'ensemble "viande", mais apparemment a dpend de la dfinition de "viande". (a peut tre "chair animale" ou "chair des animaux terrestres et des oiseaux")




> Concernant les anti-vaccins, je ne pense pas que cela soit typiquement un marqueur des cologiques


Ouais des gens qui n'aiment pas l'ide de rendre des nouveaux vaccins obligatoire il y en a partout, comme par exemples chez les soignants  ::P: 
Cela dit je trouve qu'il y a peu de soignants qui ne sont pas encore vaccin :
"La vaccination obligatoire des soignants serait contre-productive", selon le syndicat infirmier SNPI



> Alain Fischer, le "Monsieur vaccin" du gouvernement, soutient galement cette ide. Toujours d'aprs Sant publique France, 72,2 % des mdecins, mais seulement 58,7 % des infirmiers et 50 % des aides-soignants travaillant en tablissement de soin, ont reu leur premire dose. Pour Thierry Amouroux, porte-parole du syndicat national des professionnels infirmiers (SNPI), une telle obligation ferait perdre aux soignants leur meilleur argument en faveur de la vaccination : l'exemplarit.

----------


## el_slapper

@Tanaka : je suis rarement d'accord avec toi, mais l, tu tapes juste. Ce sont des trucs qui sont vrifis des millions de fois depuis les annes 60, et en 2021, la plupart des lus (et pas que verts, mme si en ce moment ils se distinguent particulirement) ignorent totalement (volontairement?) ces rsultats, juste parce que a les arrange.

Un exemple - certes positif, mais avec des rsultats contre-intuitifs, bien que parfaitement tay par les thories que tu cites - que je connais bien : le viaduc de Gennevilliers. Or donc, il y avait ce viaduc 2*2 voies qui reliait le Val d'Oise  la petite couronne, et derrire,  Paris. Des bouchons normes le matin vers Paris, le soir dans l'autre sens. Aprs une tentative infructueuse de rgler le problme par des mouvements de barrires (pour avoir 3 voies vers le sud le matin, 3 vers le nord le soir), dcision a t prise de mettre un termes aux bouchons en construisant un deuxime viaduc. On passe  4*4 voies (solution que j'approuve, d'ailleurs, malgr ce qui va suivre). Problme rgl.

Enfin, rgl... Au bout de moins d'un an, les bouchons taient de retour, aussi mchants qu'avant. Qu'est-ce qui s'est pass? Eh bien les donnes de base de l'quilibre de Nash ont chang. Mieux desservi, le Val d'Oise est devenu plus attractif pour plein de travailleurs parisiens, et plus de gens ont donc pris le seul point de passage vers l'emploi : le (dsormais double) viaduc.

C'est un truc que l'on constate partout - _sauf crise conomique majeure_. La croissance conomique suit la croissance des infrastructures. Et l'quilibre se trouve toujours  la limite du supportable. Et on parle de voiture individuelle, mais le mme rsultat se constate sur les transports en commun. Les gens abandonnent quand a dpasse la limite du supportable, mais sinon, ils insistent. Entasss dans des wagons btaillre, ou alors coincs dans des bouchons sans fin, avec une capacit de rsistance trs forte - mais pas infinie. Donc, quand on ajoute de la capacit, ici ou l, en fait, on permet le dveloppement conomique de la rgion (d'o mon soutien au doublement du viaduc prcit). On ne rduit pas les bouchons. Le seul moyen de rduire les bouchons, c'est l'effondrement conomique. _Ou le tltravail_ (mais a, c'est trop rcent pour tre pris en compte par les modles).

----------


## tanaka59

Bonjour, 




> @Tanaka : je suis rarement d'accord avec toi, mais l, tu tapes juste. Ce sont des trucs qui sont vrifis des millions de fois depuis les annes 60, et en 2021, la plupart des lus (et pas que verts, mme si en ce moment ils se distinguent particulirement) ignorent totalement (volontairement?) ces rsultats, juste parce que a les arrange.
> 
> Un exemple - certes positif, mais avec des rsultats contre-intuitifs, bien que parfaitement tay par les thories que tu cites - que je connais bien : le viaduc de Gennevilliers. Or donc, il y avait ce viaduc 2*2 voies qui reliait le Val d'Oise  la petite couronne, et derrire,  Paris. Des bouchons normes le matin vers Paris, le soir dans l'autre sens. Aprs une tentative infructueuse de rgler le problme par des mouvements de barrires (pour avoir 3 voies vers le sud le matin, 3 vers le nord le soir), dcision a t prise de mettre un termes aux bouchons en construisant un deuxime viaduc. On passe  4*4 voies (solution que j'approuve, d'ailleurs, malgr ce qui va suivre). Problme rgl.
> 
> Enfin, rgl... Au bout de moins d'un an, les bouchons taient de retour, aussi mchants qu'avant. Qu'est-ce qui s'est pass? Eh bien les donnes de base de l'quilibre de Nash ont chang. Mieux desservi, le Val d'Oise est devenu plus attractif pour plein de travailleurs parisiens, et plus de gens ont donc pris le seul point de passage vers l'emploi : le (dsormais double) viaduc.
> 
> C'est un truc que l'on constate partout - _sauf crise conomique majeure_. La croissance conomique suit la croissance des infrastructures. Et l'quilibre se trouve toujours  la limite du supportable. Et on parle de voiture individuelle, mais le mme rsultat se constate sur les transports en commun. Les gens abandonnent quand a dpasse la limite du supportable, mais sinon, ils insistent. Entasss dans des wagons btaillre, ou alors coincs dans des bouchons sans fin, avec une capacit de rsistance trs forte - mais pas infinie. Donc, quand on ajoute de la capacit, ici ou l, en fait, on permet le dveloppement conomique de la rgion (d'o mon soutien au doublement du viaduc prcit). On ne rduit pas les bouchons. Le seul moyen de rduire les bouchons, c'est l'effondrement conomique. _Ou le tltravail_ (mais a, c'est trop rcent pour tre pris en compte par les modles).


Le tltravail est l'une des "clefs" pour mettre moins de monde sur les routes ou les TC. 

Le revers de la mdaille ? C'est l'emploi en mode consulting/presta ... Une forme d'emploi prcaire (bien qu'en CDI ...) . Le travailleur se dplace de site en site ... Parfois sur une mme semaine, j'ai des collaborateurs qui vont sur 2 ou 3 sites diffrents ! Pas sur que ce type "d'hypermobilit" soit un excellent choix ... On plus 1 , on a plusieurs bureaux ... donc on avale les km 

Je travaille dans une PME de 400 (dont 300 en France et Belgique). Au moins 20% du personnel administratif travaille sur au moins 2 sites de l'entreprise ... Donc forcement cela cre du mouvement  ::?:

----------


## fredinkan

> Le seul moyen de rduire les bouchons, c'est l'effondrement conomique. _Ou le tltravail_ (mais a, c'est trop rcent pour tre pris en compte par les modles).



Une premire amlioration serait dj la prise en considration qu'il n'y a pas qu'un seul moyen de transport qui fonctionne. En suisse on a le souci avec une volont d'augmenter drastiquement les transports publiques au dtriment de la voiture. Outre les problmes de parcages ncessaires, d'impossibilit d'utilisation selon le lieu d'habitation, tu rajoute une proportion d'usagers importante sur des transports dj saturs, tout en diminuant les voies de vhicules  moteur. Les voies tant mixtes (vhicules privs + transports) deviennent congestionns et tu perds tout le bnfice escompt.

Je parle de ce cas, car contrairement au cas du viaduc de Gennevilliers il n'y a pas d'amlioration d'attractivit et donc de dveloppement conomique. Ces dcisions sont souvent galement prises pour des raisons politiques, sans rel fondement.

D'un autre ct, le tltravail obligatoire a permis d'amliorer grandement la situation pendant ~1 an sur la rgion. Comme tu dis, c'est trs rcent pour tre pris en compte mais l'effet est visible rapidement sur des lieux dj saturs. C'est peut-tre moins vrai sur des lieux  forts potentiels de dveloppement.

----------


## pmithrandir

J'ai t a une runion transport de ma commune dernirement qui reprenait ces thmatiques. 
Contrairement aux ides intuitives, augmenter la capacit ne dsengorge pas une route, ca augmente juste la distance parcourue par les gens le matin. 

Au contraire, il faut rduire la taille de l'axe pour le rendre si dsagrable qu'on force les gens a prendre un moyen secondaire : 
 - train, metro, bus
 - vlo
 - tltravail
 - voies de contournement.

On peut galement encourager les modes de transports alternatifs(priorit aux bus, aux vlo, etc...) qui les rend si rapide / sur que la voiture n'est pas pertinente.

Quand a l'aspect betaillere, en revanche, dans la bataille du transport en commun contre la voiture individuelle, ce premier est infiniment plus efficace pour transporter massivement des population. Celui la vaut le coup d'tre multipli pour justement dsengorger les axes, limit la pollution, etc...

Aprs, ces dcisions ne sont pas facile  prendre parce que : 
 - mme si tu as une piste cyclable dans ta ville de banlieue, si la ville mre ne pense pas que c'est utile ou prioritaire d'tendre son rseau vers la priphrie... les vlos ne peuvent pas circuler en scurit (c'est le cas chez nous, une belle piste qui sachve dans un trottoir de gravillon puis disparait...
 - le transit qui vient en dehors de la zone d'influence de la mtropole ou de la rgie de bus... n'est pas grable par ce biais.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Le seul moyen de rduire les bouchons, c'est l'effondrement conomique. _Ou le tltravail_ (mais a, c'est trop rcent pour tre pris en compte par les modles).


On peut aussi dcaler les heures de travail, celui qui se barre du boulot  16h se tape moins de bouchon que ceux qui partent de 17h  18h30.
Mais effectivement la crise conomique qui arrive va diminuer ce problme.
Sinon il y a les pages urbains qui dissuadent plein de gens de prendre leur voiture.

Il y a peut-tre des grosses villes qui vont se vider un peu :
 Paris, le coup de blues des agents immobiliers



> Les dparts en province psent sur les ventes. Dans la capitale, elles se tassent et les prix reculent.


Le problme c'est qu'il est possible que a fasse augmenter les bouchons dans des villes un peu plus petite  ::(: .

----------


## tanaka59

Bonsoir, 




> Contrairement aux ides intuitives, augmenter la capacit ne dsengorge pas une route, ca augmente juste la distance parcourue par les gens le matin. 
> 
> Au contraire, il faut rduire la taille de l'axe pour le rendre si dsagrable qu'on force les gens a prendre un moyen secondaire : 
>  - train, metro, bus
>  - vlo
>  - tltravail
>  - voies de contournement.


Ton raisonnement est paradoxale pmithrandir  ::weird::   ::koi:: 




> Une premire amlioration serait dj la prise en considration qu'il n'y a pas qu'un seul moyen de transport qui fonctionne. En suisse on a le souci avec une volont d'augmenter drastiquement les transports publiques au dtriment de la voiture. Outre les problmes de parcages ncessaires, d'impossibilit d'utilisation selon le lieu d'habitation, tu rajoute une proportion d'usagers importante sur des transports dj saturs, tout en diminuant les voies de vhicules  moteur. Les voies tant mixtes (vhicules privs + transports) deviennent congestionns et tu perds tout le bnfice escompt.
> 
> Je parle de ce cas, car contrairement au cas du viaduc de Gennevilliers il n'y a pas d'amlioration d'attractivit et donc de dveloppement conomique. Ces dcisions sont souvent galement prises pour des raisons politiques, sans rel fondement.
> 
> D'un autre ct, le tltravail obligatoire a permis d'amliorer grandement la situation pendant ~1 an sur la rgion. Comme tu dis, c'est trs rcent pour tre pris en compte mais l'effet est visible rapidement sur des lieux dj saturs. C'est peut-tre moins vrai sur des lieux  forts potentiels de dveloppement.


Comme le souligne fredinkan , la "route" est le premier endroit ou l'on met les pieds (ou les roues) pour se rendre  un mode de transport lourd (bus, mtro, tram, train ... ).

Qui plus est les bus, les vlos, les taxis, les pitons risqueraient de se retrouver eux mme dans le "pige" des bouchons ... 

En France on ne sait pas faire de sites propres correctement ... C'est toujours des trucs discontinus sans relle logique. Entre les feux dsynchroniss , l'anarchie des ralentisseurs (https://pumsd.fr/ , https://routes.fandom.com/wiki/Recor..._fran%C3%A7ais ) , les ronds points , l'miettement des comptences des communes ou encore l'urbanisation anarchique ou l'on prend le plus de place au m ... il est rare , voir quasi inexistant de trouver un truc efficace.  Au final faute de place et de cohrence les plans de transports sont "anarchiques".

---

PSE  prvoir chez Flunch et plus gnralement dans le groupe Agapes (groupe Mulliez) : 

https://www.lavoixdunord.fr/1040608/...y-en-aura-plus

Et ce n'est qu'un dbut !

----------


## fredinkan

> Au contraire, il faut rduire la taille de l'axe pour le rendre si dsagrable qu'on force les gens a prendre un moyen secondaire : 
>  - train, metro, bus
>  - vlo
>  - tltravail
>  - voies de contournement.


C'est ce qu'ils font  Genve et c'est de plus en plus une catastrophe, car justement les autres voies et moyens sont ultra-saturs.
Quand tu as dj un bus toutes les 6 minutes, qu'ils sont dj bonds ds le second arrt, et qu'au final a mi-parcours tu as 3 bus de la mme ligne qui se suivent (car temps d'arrt trop long vu que bonds, nombreux feux pitons sur les trajets), ce n'est plus vraiment un problme de voitures.

Si tu veux vraiment amliorer les choses, il faut avoir une politique d'amlioration des rseaux qui prennent tout en considration, y compris les voitures et moto.
Le vlo c'est bien joli quand t'habite a moins de 30 minute de ton lieu de travail, et ce n'est valable que par temps sec et doux. A mon sens le raisonnement est au mme niveau que de remplacer les centrales nuclaires uniquement par de l'olien...

Pour aller plus loin je dirai que c'est faisable dans les hypercentres uniquements. Moins dans les centres.

----------


## el_slapper

Un des soucis, c'est la densit des habitations. Tu prends le centre ville de Paris, la densit est telle que tu peux te permettre de coller mtro + bus + RER + tramway, et tout sera toujours plein. Dans ce genre de configuration, les transports en commun, a marche. Voire mme, il n'y a que a qui marche. La ligne 1 du mtro parisien, c'est en capacit l'quivalent d'une 2*10 voies en autoroute urbaine (le cas le plus favorable  la voiture). Oui, j'ai bien crit deux fois dix voies. La voiture, en fait, on oublie. Virer les voitures totalement de Paris, c'est pas idiot en soit. Mais.....

...mais, tu prends la zone priurbaine avec des gens qui ont tous 300m de jardin, et c'est l'angoisse. Une station de bus, a va couvrir une population drisoire. Donc les bus seront rares. Donc les gens vont prendre la voiture pour tout et pour rien. Donc ils vont aller en ville en voiture. Et comme la ville n'est pas totalement interdite, ils vont tenter leur chance. Et l, bobo.  ::aie:: 

Dit autrement, la difficult, c'est de faire l'interface entre les zones denses, et les zones clairsemes. Les parkings en zone de tram rsolvent partiellement la situation, mais pas totalement, il est trop tentant de se dire "allez, je vais bien trouver une place en ville", d'autant plus en priode d'pidmie. C'est ce que j'ai fait toute cette anne pour les soins  l'hpital de mon petit. Je n'ai pas encore ma deuxime piquouse (a vient, mais pas encore), donc j'ai vit le tram, donc je me suis tap les infernaux bouchons du nouveau Montpellier (ou basiquement les deuximes voies ont presque toutes t transformes en voies de bus). 

Et la principale difficult pour faire ces interfaces, c'est que les zones denses ont tendance  voter  gauche, et les zones clairsemes  droite (pas toujours, mais assez souvent. Dans de rares cas, c'est l'inverse, ce qui mne au mme rsultat). Donc il y a rivalit politique. Donc chacun va faire des crasses  l'autre. On y ajoute souvent des spcificits locales (comme les maires de Carnon et Palavas qui refusent de voir les gens de la Mosson et la Paillade dbarquer en nombre, et qui refusent donc obstinment le prolongement du tram de Montpellier jusqu' la plage), et on arrive  des optimisations locales (comme la fermeture des voies sur berge  Paris) qui, _parce que non intgres  un plan plus gnral_, donne une situation globale dsastreuse.

----------


## pmithrandir

En fait, il est vident que cette technique ne s'applique pas aux centres deja trs bien desservi. 
Mais si tu prends Toulouse, il y a une trs grande marge de maneuvre et els axes sont loin d'tre satur.

Pour le vlo, il y a pleins de paramtres, mais selon la ville, le temps pluvieux, tu l'accepte ou pas (ici, ca arrive pas trop souvent, donc j'avais accept de me faire tremper 20 fois dans l'anne pour ne pas acheter une seconde voiture)
Il faut aussi regarder la vitesse moyenne atteinte. Si tu te dbrouille bien, que tu limite les arrets et les croisements, les vlos peuvent aller a 15-20km et la tu as une aire de mobilit non ngligeable. Si c'est mal desservi, tu a une moyenne de 5-10km/h.
La banlieue de berlin par exemple a des autoroute a vlo, donc les gens viennent d'assez loin avec ce mode de transport. Une fois lanc a 20km/h, c'est rapide.

----------


## Ryu2000

Les entreprises devraient quitter les centres villes et dvelopper le tltravail.
Je ne vois que des avantages  s'loigner du centre, les entreprises peuvent s'installer prs d'une gare, pour qu'il soit quand mme possible de s'y rendre en transport en commun.
Ce serait plus facile pour s'y rendre, plus facile pour s'y garer, le loyer serait moins lev. Les gens pourraient quitter le centre et ces bouchons.

----------


## el_slapper

@Ryu : tu omets le paramtre "prestige". Les entreprises s'entassent toutes au mme endroit, ds qu'elles en ont les moyens, pour des raisons de prestige.

----------


## Ryu2000

> "prestige"


Je ne comprend pas le concept.
Ne pourraient-elles pas avoir un 9m ou juste une boite au lettre, histoire de dire ?
Je trouve que ce n'est pas optimal d'avoir des bureaux dans un centre ville. C'est de l'argent mal dpens, en plus c'est trs contraignant pour ceux qui doivent s'y rendre.

----------


## pmithrandir

Je ne suis pas d'accord.

Mon entreprise est en banlieue, dans une zone assez pourrie et pas super bien desservie.
A cause des bouchons en priphrie, seule une partie de l'agglomration toulousaine peut atteindre cette zone dans un dlai raisonnable.

J'ai dj perdu des profils intressants parce que nous tions trop loin, pas accessible en transport en commun, etc...

Je milite mme pour que nous allions en centre ville nous installer, pour justement bnficier  la fois des infrastructures de transports, mais galement des bars / restaurants pour nous restaurer, bien loin de la gamelle ou des food truck qu'on a aujourd'hui.

Bref, c'est loin d'tre une affaire de prestige.

Quand je vais dans les locaux, j'en ai pour 60-75 minutes le matin. Environ le mme temps en transport en commun. Le soir je rentre en 30 minutes(contre 60-75 en transport)
Si nous tions au centre, j'en aurai pour 30-45 minutes de transports en commun, solution bien plus reposante et moins stressante.

----------


## tanaka59

Bonjour, 




> Je ne suis pas d'accord.
> 
> Mon entreprise est en banlieue, dans une zone assez pourrie et pas super bien desservie.
> A cause des bouchons en priphrie, seule une partie de l'agglomration toulousaine peut atteindre cette zone dans un dlai raisonnable.
> 
> J'ai dj perdu des profils intressants parce que nous tions trop loin, pas accessible en transport en commun, etc...
> 
> Je milite mme pour que nous allions en centre ville nous installer, pour justement bnficier  la fois des infrastructures de transports, mais galement des bars / restaurants pour nous restaurer, bien loin de la gamelle ou des food truck qu'on a aujourd'hui.
> 
> ...


A Toulouse tu fais du banlieue <> banlieue ou du banlieue <> centre ville ?

----------


## pmithrandir

Aujourd'hui banlieue<-> banlieue. C'est l'enfer.

Comme beaucoup de systme de transport, tout est en toile. Donc le centre ville est a mi chemin de n'importe quelle autre destination.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Aujourd'hui banlieue<-> banlieue. C'est l'enfer.
> 
> Comme beaucoup de systme de transport, tout est en toile. Donc le centre ville est a mi chemin de n'importe quelle autre destination.


A Rennes, c'est pareil. J'habite  une 20aine de bornes de Rennes, dans une agglo intgre  "Rennes Mtropole". Je bosse dans une autre agglo, galement intgre  "Rennes Mtropole". 
Les 2 villes sont spares par 15 km environ. a me prend ~15 mn en bagnole par route de campagne. 
Si je prend les transports en commun, j'en ai pour une heure un quart  peu prs, et avec des horaires pas trs flexibles (1 bus par 3/4 heures si on n'est pas dans les heures des scolaires, et je ne vous parle pas des vacances scolaires).
Donc, c'est bagnole. J'avais envisag le vlo lectrique, 15 bornes, c'est faisable, mais bon : Bretagne => bcp de pluie!  Et la route est trs dangereuse, car trs frquente et peu large.

----------


## tanaka59

Bonjour, 

En banlieue lilloise pour faire du banlieue <> banlieue :

1) bus de campagne , puis mtro , puis autre bus de campagne = plus de 2h . En partant  7h j'arrive  9h pass alors que je ne peux pas dmarrer au del de 9h ...

2) BHNS, puis mtro, puis changement de ligne de mtro , puis autre bus de campagne = plus de 2h aussi en arrivant au del de 9h.

Donc la solution reste la voiture .

En vlo ? Il faut tre fou . Nombreux carrefours dangereux , route  80/90 sans piste cyclable . Sans parler qu'en condition hivernale ce n'est mme pas clair .

----------


## el_slapper

> Je ne comprend pas le concept.
> Ne pourraient-elles pas avoir un 9m ou juste une boite au lettre, histoire de dire ?
> Je trouve que ce n'est pas optimal d'avoir des bureaux dans un centre ville. C'est de l'argent mal dpens, en plus c'est trs contraignant pour ceux qui doivent s'y rendre.


pmithrandir a donn des raisons pratiques (auxquelles je n'avais pas pens, mais qui font mouche), mais je reviens sur cette ide de prestige, avec l'exemple de la Dfense : il s'agit d'tre vu, d'afficher son pognon. C'est essentiellement de la communication destine aux autres dcideurs. Nous pauvres pious-pious (mme les N+2 qui trainent dans cette enfilade sont des pious-pious, dans cette optique) ne sommes pas concerns. Mais le pote PDG de la boite du CAC40 d' cot, et qui peut peut-tre apporter un financement/march/autre de quelques milliards, il faut lui en mettre plein la vue pour le convaincre. C'est dans cette optique que je parlais de prestige. En ayant une tour norme sur place, en montrant sa puissance, on facilite certains _deals_. Elle est l, la rationalit. Mais elle ne s'adresse pas  nous.

----------


## fredinkan

> Aujourd'hui banlieue<-> banlieue. C'est l'enfer.
> 
> Comme beaucoup de systme de transport, tout est en toile. Donc le centre ville est a mi chemin de n'importe quelle autre destination.


Sur ce point je suis assez d'accord et je pense que c'est un des problmes qui touche principalement les grandes villes qui se sont dveloppes dans les annes 50-90 et un peu moins les plus rcentes.
J'ai vu pas mal de choses qui se construisaient sous forme de toile d'araigne avec au centre uniquement une zone industrielle / de vie (resto, centre commerciaux, de loisirs et autres) et  l'extrieur uniquement des zones d'habitation. Ca semble d'ailleurs bien marcher. Ca ncessite pas mal d'espace donc c'est gnralement visible dans des zones pri-urbaines qui se dveloppent bien car la ville est sature. Le dfi de ces zones c'est d'viter que tu retrouves un regroupement d'habitations trop prs, ce qui induirait une saturation des modes de transport en son centre.

Gnralement ces zones jouent sur le fait d'avoir un mix des modes de transports (routes larges avec pistes cyclables protges, voies de bus, etc.)

Par contre c'est vrai que tu n'y aura pas de grosses entreprises tout de suite, mais c'est gnralement des grosse PME ou des startup qui s'y installent.




> An ayant une tour norme sur place, en montrant sa puissance, on facilite certains _deals_. Elle est l, la rationalit. Mais elle ne s'adresse pas  nous.


Une tour norme pour exposer sa puissance. Freud serait tellement heureux d'tudier cette socit moderne  ::mouarf::

----------


## Mat.M

> mais je reviens sur cette ide de prestige, avec l'exemple de la Dfense : il s'agit d'tre vu, d'afficher son pognon. C'est essentiellement de la communication destine aux autres dcideurs. Nous pauvres pious-pious (mme les N+2 qui trainent dans cette enfilade sont des pious-pious, dans cette optique) ne sommes pas concerns


c'est certain que concernant la direction des entreprises du CAC40 faut en mettre plein la vue avec des grands bureaux dans des gratte-ciels qui dominent la place parisienne.
Et les pauvres pious-pious que nous sommes s'entassent dans des open-spaces avec 2 ou 3 mtres carrs d'espace vital,c'est comme l'levage de poulets en batterie  ::aie:: 




> Sur ce point je suis assez d'accord et je pense que c'est un des problmes qui touche principalement les grandes villes qui se sont dveloppes dans les annes 50-90 et un peu moins les plus rcentes.


votre profil indique la Suisse pourtant cette phnomnologie urbaine ne concerne pas votre pays, n'est-ce pas ?
A ce que c'est l'urbanisme en Suisse c'est la logique du "fond de valle"

----------


## fredinkan

> votre profil indique la Suisse pourtant cette phnomnologie urbaine ne concerne pas votre pays, n'est-ce pas ?
> A ce que c'est l'urbanisme en Suisse c'est la logique du "fond de valle"


C'est bien mal connatre l'environnement local. De plus les problmes d'urbanismes sont globaux et les cas tudis ne sont pas que locaux dans les tudes...

Nous n'avons certes pas des villes aussi grandes que Paris ou Lyon, mais l'effet se retrouve trs bien entre Genve et Zurich. Exactement la mme complexit, exactement les mmes problmes.
Sauf que construire un second viaduc pour rsoudre un problme comme mentionn plus haut n'est gnralement pas possible.
Le problme arrive gnralement avec une certaine densit de la population d'une ville et non pas avec la population absolue de cette dernire.

----------


## Mat.M

> C'est bien mal connatre l'environnement local. De plus les problmes d'urbanismes sont globaux et les cas tudis ne sont pas que locaux dans les tudes...


pour ce qui est du problme de l'talement urbain et de la densit de population il faudra faire avec...de toute faon a ne m'tonnerait pas que dans les annes  venir le ple conomique de la rgion du Grand Lman soit aussi important en matire de richesses conomiques produites que l'le de France...

----------


## el_slapper

> Le problme arrive gnralement avec une certaine densit de la population d'une ville et non pas avec la population absolue de cette dernire.


Une ville  densit forte offre de nombreuses solutions, genre un mtro dense comme  Paris. Le souci, c'est l'interface avec les coins moins denses. Si tout est dense, tout est facile (bon, il faut les payer, hein, les mtros, mais sinon, a marche bien). Mais on ne peut pas mettre de mtros l ou ce n'est pas dense (trop cher pour une couverture trop faible), et on ne peut pas accueillir toutes leurs voitures l ou c'est dense (parce que l ou c'est dense, ce n'est pas rentable de faire des parkings, mme hors de prix, au cout du mtre carr). La ville devenue dense devient soudain inaccessible aux priurbains, et ce n'est pas un doublement de viaduc qui va rgler le souci - les bouchons ne vont faire qu'empirer, et les places de parkings ne vont pas aller en s'amliorant. 

Les parkings + tram en bordure de certaines villes sont un dbut de rponse, mais trop rares et pas assez intgrs pour constituer une rponse complte.

----------


## pmithrandir

C'est surtout souvent une rponse trop tardive.

Par exemple, ma ville Tournefeuille a un axe totalement satur en son centre.
Ils ont cr une vois de bus ddie, trs bien.

Mais la ils se rendent compte que ca serait bien de mettre d'autres voie de mobilit douce sur cet axe en amont... sauf que des nouvelles rsidences construisent il y a 3-4 ans sont juste en bordure de cette route. Rserver 2m de profondeur aurait tout chang.

Dans le mme genre, j'habitais a 250m a vol d'oiseau de la ligne de bus rapide, mais du fait de quartier dense et sans petits chemins de traverse, il fallait faire 800m pour arriver a ce bus. Mme chose, rien n'a t pens pour prvoir des passages pour les pitons. Sauf que du coup, pour faire 400m pour aller chez le docteur, on se retrouve avec un dtour de 2km... et on prend la voiture, ce qui n'aide ni la pollution ni les bouchons.

----------


## Ryu2000

> mais l'effet se retrouve trs bien entre Genve et Zurich.


J'ai entendu dire qu'il tait extrmement difficile de se loger  Genve et ses environs.
C'est pnible les super centres comme a, des entreprises devraient se dlocaliser dans le canton de Neuchtel, il reste encore de la place l-bas.  ::P:

----------


## tanaka59

Bonjour, 




> La ville devenue dense devient soudain inaccessible aux priurbains, et ce n'est pas un doublement de viaduc qui va rgler le souci - les bouchons ne vont faire qu'empirer, et les places de parkings ne vont pas aller en s'amliorant.


A l'chelle d'une grosse agglo , d'un dpartement ou d'une rgion on oublie aussi souvent les flux de transits locaux/rgionaux/internationaux ... Aussi bien sur la route que le rail, les flux de personnes et marchandises sont amenes  "contourner" la ville au mieux ... dans le moins bon des scnarios ceux ci passe dans le cur de l'agglo. 

Lille et Lyon sont de parfaits exemples . Depuis des dcennies on parle d'un contournement routier/ferr pour ces 2 villes. Le CFAL et le prolongement de l'A432  Lyon jusqu' Vienne, ou bien un axe de contournement de l'euromtropole de Lille (Ouest ou Est ) .

Pour des agglos comme Lille et Lyon, le transit c'est 60  80 k personnes par jour.




> Les parkings + tram en bordure de certaines villes sont un dbut de rponse, mais trop rares et pas assez intg villesrs pour constituer une rponse complte.


Les parkings relais  Lille pour le mtro et le tram manquent . Et sont saturs ... On manque mme de foncier pour en construire. A moins d'empiler ou d'enfouir et l le prix n'est plus le mme ^^

----------


## fredinkan

> pour ce qui est du problme de l'talement urbain et de la densit de population il faudra faire avec...de toute faon a ne m'tonnerait pas que dans les annes  venir le ple conomique de la rgion du Grand Lman soit aussi important en matire de richesses conomiques produites que l'le de France...


C'est l'une des zones qui subit pour l'heure le plus grand dveloppement conomique dans le pays. Il y a encore de la place  pas mal d'endroits et beaucoup d'avantages en terme d'infrastructure. Genve comment justement  stagner car les loyers sont bien trop chers, la ville est dj sature sans possibilit d'y faire un mtro ou autre, et qu'on a moins le fait d'avoir une grosse tour pour montrer sa toute puissance (notamment par la limite du nombre d'tages des btiments).




> Les parkings + tram en bordure de certaines villes sont un dbut de rponse, mais trop rares et pas assez intgrs pour constituer une rponse complte.


Et c'est souvent relativement cher  mettre en place aussi et la question du financement revient sans arrt. Qui va payer ? La ville qui va profiter de ces travailleurs ou les villes dont viennent ces travailleurs.




> C'est surtout souvent une rponse trop tardive.


Je suis bien d'accord avec toi.
La plupart des dveloppements qui se font  l'heure actuelle sont pour palier aux problmes actuels sans prendre en compte les problmes futurs (a serait trop cher).




> J'ai entendu dire qu'il tait extremement difficile de se loger  Gnve et ces environs.
> C'est pnible les super centres comme a, des entreprises devraient se dlocaliser dans le canton de Neuchatel, il reste encore de la place l-bas.


Ca commence justement  se dvelopper gentiment. Mais la concurrence de l'impt fait encore rage ici...

----------


## virginieh

Lecture recommande par Darmanin : 
Les Mohicans de Paris Tome III -p272 (Alexandre Dumas)
https://www.bibebook.com/bib/les-mohicans-de-paris-3
 De quoi dpend la grandeur et le salut dun tat ? De la police,
nest-ce pas ?
 Cest vrai, gnral.
 Un pays sans police est un grand navire sans boussole et sans gouvernail.
 Cest  la fois juste et potique, Gibassier.
 On peut donc regarder la mission de lhomme de police comme la plus sainte, la plus dlicate et la plus utile  la fois de toutes les missions.
 Ce nest pas moi qui vous dirai le contraire.
 Do vient donc, alors, que, pour occuper cette fonction importante, pour remplir cette mission conservatrice, on choisit dordinaire des idiots de la plus laide espce ? do vient cela ? Je vais vous le dire : cest que la police, au lieu de soccuper des grandes questions gouvernementales, entre dans les dtails  les plus infimes et se laisse aller  des proccupations tout  fait indignes delle.


Bon en vrai il a cit que a :  Un pays sans police est un grand navire sans boussole et sans gouvernail. 
Mais a doit tre parce que sur Twitter il avait pas la place de mettre la suite

----------


## Mat.M

> On peut donc regarder la mission de lhomme de police comme la plus sainte,
>  Do vient donc, alors, que, pour occuper cette fonction importante, pour remplir cette mission conservatrice, on choisit dordinaire des idiots de la plus laide espce ? do vient cela ? Je vais vous le dire : cest que la


attention aux termes utiliss.
Le mot "police du temps d'Alexandre Dumas n'avait pas peut-tre pas la mme connotation qu'aujourd'hui.
Par "homme de police" cela peut sous-entendre "politis" thymologiquement la cit en grec.
Donc l'individu qui vit et fait la "cit"
Et par "mission conservatrice" j'entends "Etat souverain" garant de la perptuation des institutions.
Remarquez "tat souverain" c'est un mot-valise et comme les mots-valise a ne veut pas dire grand chose  ::mouarf:: 





> De quoi dpend la grandeur et le salut dun tat ? De la police,


thiquement c'est l'ternel dilemme entre autonomie et htronomie de l'individu et du peuple administr...
quelque part c'est chosir entre l'anarchie ( absence d'autorit ,au premier sens du terme ) et le _deep state_, l'Etat policier...

aprs si le terme "tat" est employ ne pas faire la confusion entre "Etat" et "nation" voire "peuple" ce sont des concepts totalement distincts

----------


## Cincinnatus

> attention aux termes utiliss.
> Le mot "police du temps d'Alexandre Dumas n'avait pas peut-tre pas la mme connotation qu'aujourd'hui.
> Par "homme de police" cela peut sous-entendre "politis" tymologiquement la cit en grec.
> Donc l'individu qui vit et fait la "cit"
> Et par "mission conservatrice" j'entends "Etat souverain" garant de la perptuation des institutions.
> Remarquez "tat souverain" c'est un mot-valise et comme les mots-valise a ne veut pas dire grand chose


L'action des Mohicans de Paris se droule en 1827. La Police avait le mme sens que maintenant, et l'expression "homme de police", dont on voque "la mission", n'est pas ambige. Il ne s'agit pas du Citoyen grec (homme, libre, propritaire, etc, donc citoyen dans un sens trs restrictif au XXIme sicle).
Et l, la Police - et la Gendarmerie - tait bien la force de maintien de l'ordre bourgeois, qui souhaite "la perptuation des institutions" pour autant que ces institutions soient  son service. N'oublions pas que la Rvolution, quelques dcennies auparavant, tait mene et a bnfici aux classes bourgeoises citadines et autres notables des villages et campagnes (la plupart de la population vivait encore en dehors des villes).

----------


## Mat.M

> La Police avait le mme sens que maintenant


merci pour votre analyse cependant tes-vous certain ?
Un rapide coup d'oeil sur Wikipedia que je n'avais pas du tout consult avant d'crire sur ce forum



> tymologie
> Le mot franais police provient du mot latin politia, romanisation du mot grec πολιτεία (politeia), qui signifie  rgime politique, citoyennet, administration, partie civile  et du mot πόλις (polis), qui signifie  cit 1.
> Histoire
> Article dtaill : Histoire de la police.
> La police est une invention moderne


par homme de police j'aurais compris plutt homme politique.
Mais on ne va pas chipoter sur les mots non plus.

----------


## Ryu2000

Si a continue comme a Macron pourrait arriver en tte au second tour de l'lction prsidentielle de 2022.
Il est possible que Zemmour se prsente, il attirerait beaucoup d'lcteurs du RN et de LR.Melenchon n'a pas bonne presse en ce moment :
Prsidentielle: en chute dans les sondages, Mlenchon face au risque dune marginalisation



> Beaucoup  gauche peroivent avec indiffrence le candidat de LFI, pariant sur son effondrement.


Prsidentielle 2022 : Jean-Luc Mlenchon "n'est plus de gauche", tacle Carole Delga



> La prsidente socialiste de la rgion Occitanie pense que le leader de La France insoumise "est un obstacle  la conqute du pouvoir".


J'attends de voir le traitement mdiatique du PS et d'EELV.

Si les scores du RN, de LR et de LFI sont relativement faible, il est possible qu'ils se fassent dpasser par LREM.

----------


## David_g

> merci pour votre analyse cependant tes-vous certain ?
> Un rapide coup d'oeil sur Wikipedia que je n'avais pas du tout consult avant d'crire sur ce forum
> 
> par homme de police j'aurais compris plutt homme politique.
> Mais on ne va pas chipoter sur les mots non plus.


Dans les deux cas, Darmanin a mal fait de l'utiliser  ::mouarf::

----------


## Cincinnatus

> merci pour votre analyse cependant tes-vous certain ?
> Un rapide coup d'oeil sur Wikipedia que je n'avais pas du tout consult avant d'crire sur ce forum
> 
> par homme de police j'aurais compris plutt homme politique.
> Mais on ne va pas chipoter sur les mots non plus.


Oui, la Cit est  l'origine de la Politique (en majuscules, puisque idelles, bien que les politiciens comme Darmanin ne fassent que de la basse politique).
Mais le texte cit par Grald Darmanin et virginieh est bien orient police (et mme Police politique). 

Extrait de la suite du dialogue en question (les textes en gras l'ont t par moi) :



> Vous dpensez plusieurs millions  *rechercher les complots politiques*, nest-ce pas ? Eh bien, combien en avez-vous dcouvert depuis 1815 ?
>  Depuis 1815, dit M. Jackal, nous en avons dcouvert
>  Pas un seul, interrompit Gibassier, car cest vous qui les avez faits tous.
>  Cest vrai, rpondit M. Jackal, et, maintenant que vous tes des
> ntres, je nessayerai pas de vous rien cacher.
>  Conspiration Didier, affaire de police ;  conspiration Tolleron, Pleignies et Carbonneau, affaire de police ; 
>  conspiration des quatre sergents de la Rochelle, affaire de police ! 
> Comment en tes-vous rduits l ? Parce que vous nosez aborder franchement les quatre ou cinq grands chefs de complot que vous coudoyez tous les jours dans les rues de Paris. 
> Vous laguez larbre, et vous nosez porter la cogne sur le tronc ; et pourquoi cela ?
> ...


Comme quoi, dans un roman du XIXme sicle, on privilgiait la poursuite des opposants  la "petite politique ultra" et des satiristes  l'arrestation des voleurs de droit commun. Et notez la "loi contre la presse". 
Est-ce que vous croyiez que les gouvernements actuels avaient invent quelque chose ?  ::aie:: 


En bref, Grald Darmanin fait du Sarkozy (avec sa fameuse "Princesse de Clves")  ::toutcasse::

----------


## el_slapper

> Dans les deux cas, Darmanin a mal fait de l'utiliser


Pas d'accord. Il se fait tailler par les gens de culture qui dj le dtestaient. Auprs de son lectorat, il marque des points. Ca a beau tre compltement con et faux, c'est aussi tactiquement trs fut.

----------


## Mat.M

> Pas d'accord. Il se fait tailler par les gens de culture qui dj le dtestaient


pour driver sur ce que vous crivez,  mon sens  le problme du gouvernement actuel et de la classe politique en gnral c'est qu'elle constitue d'acteurs qui manquent un peu d'exprience, qui n'ont pas assez de bouteille...

pour citer Luc Ferry dans une vido "on a mis un gamin  l'Elyse"

l'ide en matire de politique gnrale c'est qu'il a fallu renouveler les gnrations de la classe dirigeante parce que c'est disruptif et qu'on vit dans la start-up nation, c'est bien connu.
Les vieux briscards expriments et aguerris de l'action politique ,ils se sont fait jecter. 
Et on voit le rsultat que cela a produit: la rvolte des gilets jaunes, l'agitation sociale dans les quartiers sensibles..
est-ce que je me trompe ?

----------


## Ryu2000

> constitue d'acteurs qui manquent un peu d'exprience, qui n'ont pas assez de bouteille...


Vous trouvez que les vieux politiciens sont meilleurs que les ministres LREM ? Pour moi ils sont tous aussi nuls.
Un des arguments d'LREM en 2017 c'tait "nous ne sommes pas des vieux politiciens, nous sommes donc moins corrompus".
Les politiciens de carrire avec beaucoup d'exprience peuvent galement tre bien pourri.




> pour citer Luc Ferry dans une vido "on a mis un gamin  l'Elyse"


C'tait un de ses principaux arguments.
En Mai 2017 plein de gens ont vot Macron, parce qu'il tait jeune et nouveau. (les lecteurs ne sont pas tous des flches)




> Les vieux briscards expriments et aguerris de l'action politique ,ils se sont fait jecter.


Hein ?!
Je trouve qu'il en reste beaucoup des vieux politiciens de carrire.




> Et on voit le rsultat que cela a produit: la rvolte des gilets jaunes, l'agitation sociale dans les quartiers sensibles..


Dans les quartiers sensibles c'est toujours le bordel, par dfinition  ::P: 

La rvolte des gilets jaunes vient des mesures d'austrit qui sont imposes par l'UE, donc Macron ou pas a allait arriver.
LREM a cr et augment beaucoup d'impts et de taxes, mais les autres gros partis auraient fait la mme chose.




> Bon en vrai il a cit que a :  Un pays sans police est un grand navire sans boussole et sans gouvernail.


Si vous voulez rvler  chaque fois qu'une personne de chez LREM dit une connerie, vous n'avez pas fini
Mais c'est vrai que Darmanin c'est un des pires.

----------


## Mat.M

@Ryu2000 tre le meilleur en matire de gouvernance politique a ne signifie pas grand chose.
Pour tre un bon chef d'tat il faut surtout du charisme, de la prestance, en avoir l'toffe.
Tout a ne s'apprend pas  l'cole encore moins  l'ENA  ::mouarf:: 
On est dans un systme culturel qui apprcie les figures providentielles.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Pour tre un bon chef d'tat il faut surtout du charisme, de la prestance, en avoir l'toffe.


Bof, si t'as des ides de merde, on s'en fout de ton charisme et ta prestance Un bon gouvernement travail dans l'intrt du peuple.
Est-ce que les conditions de vie des Franais au SMIC se sont amliores sous Sarkozy, Hollande, Macron ?
Non ! Donc d'aprs moi ce sont des mauvais gouvernements. (si ils avaient eu du charisme, ils auraient t tout aussi nul)

L'indicateur que je trouve le plus important c'est la vie des gens au SMIC. Par contre il faut ignorer statistiques officielles de l'INSEE, qui n'ont strictement aucun sens. Ils manipulent les calculs pour faire croire qu'il n'y a pas d'inflation. Ils essaient de faire croire que le pouvoir d'achet n'a pas diminu.
Si le pouvoir d'achat n'avait pas diminu il n'y aurait pas eu autant de gilets jaunes.

----------


## David_g

> Si vous voulez rvler  chaque fois qu'une personne de chez LREM dit une connerie, vous n'avez pas fini


Ho tu sais, on s'entraine sur un certain forum.

----------


## pmithrandir

Ryu, il y a une grande diffrence entre les statistiques et le ressenti.


Je peux t'assurer qu'on a beaucoup plus de pouvoir d'achat qu'il y a des annes... en revanche, on le dpense dans des conneries.

Prenons juste l'exemple du smartphone. lment "indispensable" pour 80% de la population. En 2001, un tlphone haut de gamme coutait 200 euros. Aujourdhui, on a mme pas un smartphone de moyen de gamme pour ce prix la. Et pour les 60 que m'avait cout mon tlphone, tu n'a plus rien.
On a fait croire aux gens que la location longue dure c'tait gnial, alors qu'en vrai, ca coute bien plus cher a tous, mais c'est indolore.
La dure de vie des objet tend a diminuer de plus en plus, et la rparabilit aussi. Je ne parle mme pas de obsolescence programme.

Au final, la population des gens qui font attention a leur budget et qui calcule les couts rel a largement augment, en particulier a cause de la diminution drastique des prix des produits manufactur.
Mais pour les autres, les piges de ce nouveau monde les entraine dans des dpenses toujours plus grandes...

----------


## Ryu2000

> Je peux t'assurer qu'on a beaucoup plus de pouvoir d'achat qu'il y a des annes...


Dans les grandes surfaces les prix ont augments et les quantits ont diminus :
L il y a des exemples :
Shrinkflation
Et vous oubliez toutes les taxes et impts qui ont augments ou qui ont t crs.
Quand le peuple va faire son plein de Diesel, il se rend bien compte que a coutait moins cher il y a 15 ans. Et ceux qui achtent du tabac voient bien la diffrence galement.

Les loyers sont norme, ils reprsentent souvent plus d'1/3 des revenus.




> En 2001, un tlphone haut de gamme coutait 200 euros.


Il existe toujours des smartphones  200.
Les Xiaomi Redmi par exemple.




> On a fait croire aux gens que la location longue dure c'tait gnial, alors qu'en vrai, ca coute bien plus cher a tous, mais c'est indolore.


Je ne suis d'accord avec vos calculs puisqu'aujourd'hui il y a Free.  Donc un abonnement  2 pour ce que coutait un abonnement  30 avant.
Et sinon il y a l'abonnement  16 qu'y est illimit selon comment on regarde.

Donc les gens font une conomie norme en abonnement tlphonique grce  Free. Ensuite ils peuvent mettre 150 dans un smartphone qu'ils vont pouvoir garder 5 ans.

----------


## Fuigi

> Dans les grandes surfaces les prix ont augments et les quantits ont diminus :
> L il y a des exemples :
> Shrinkflation
> Et vous oubliez toutes les taxes et impts qui ont augments ou qui ont t crs.
> Quand le peuple va faire son plein de Diesel, il se rend bien compte que a coutait moins cher il y a 15 ans. Et ceux qui achtent du tabac voient bien la diffrence galement.
> 
> [...]
> 
> 
> ...


Entre 2005 et fin 2020 il y a une inflation cumul de 22 % donc oui, le prix des choses ont augments. Le salaire mdian passe de 1528   1940 , donc 26 % d'augmentation.
Redmi c'est de l'entr de gamme (mme si un trs bon entr de gamme) plutt. Et puis tu dis que le prix de la vie augmente mais en mme temps que non...  ::D: 

En ce qui concerne les abonnements, y a surtout plein d'abonnement qui n'existait pas  l'poque exemple : Spotify, Netflix pour les plus connus mais j'imagine qu'il existe plein d'abonnement dans d'autres domaines.

----------


## Mat.M

> Entre 2005 et fin 2020 il y a une inflation cumul de 22 % donc oui, le prix des choses ont augments


j'aurais vu plutt 2% * 20 soit quasiment 40 % d'inflation sur 15-20 ans...
Sans compter l'inflation cache on vend des bidons de lessive  0,9l plutt qu'un litre.
Mais mine de rien 10 cl sur des millions d'units produites l'industriel il gagne de l'argent comme a.
Et le gros problme pour les industries et le btiment c'est le cot des matires premires qui ne fait qu'augmenter.

----------


## tanaka59

Bonsoir, 




> Je peux t'assurer qu'on a beaucoup plus de pouvoir d'achat qu'il y a des annes... en revanche, on le dpense dans des conneries.


Tout est relatif ... 




> Prenons juste l'exemple du smartphone. lment "indispensable" pour 80% de la population. En 2001, un tlphone haut de gamme coutait 200 euros. Aujourdhui, on a mme pas un smartphone de moyen de gamme pour ce prix la. Et pour les 60 que m'avait cout mon tlphone, tu n'a plus rien.
> On a fait croire aux gens que la location longue dure c'tait gnial, alors qu'en vrai, ca coute bien plus cher a tous, mais c'est indolore.
> La dure de vie des objet tend a diminuer de plus en plus, et la rparabilit aussi. Je ne parle mme pas de obsolescence programme.
> 
> Au final, la population des gens qui font attention a leur budget et qui calcule les couts rel a largement augment, en particulier a cause de la diminution drastique des prix des produits manufactur.
> Mais pour les autres, les piges de ce nouveau monde les entraine dans des dpenses toujours plus grandes...


C'est surtout qu'aujourd'hui moult services coutent un blinde :

eau
gaz
lectricit
tlcom & internet
assurance maison et voiture (parfois le complment pour des truc divers comme la moto ou vlo)
frais bancaires (qui n'existait pas ou trs peu il y a quelques annes)
alarme et service de tlsurveillance/gardiennage
complmentaire pour les compagnons  4 pattes
taxes sur les pargnes
frais incompressible sur les abonnements de transports publiques, vlos, autoroute, parking , stationnement ... 
frais de scolarit/cantine quand il y en a
les impts  la source
le carburant
produit de premire ncessit (alimentaire, soin, entretien ... )

Mis bout  bout cela reprsente entre 700 et 900  en moyenne . Sur un salaire on peu vite amput 50  80 % 





> Dans les grandes surfaces les prix ont augments et les quantits ont diminus :
> 
> L il y a des exemples :
> Shrinkflation


Parfaitement ... 1L devient 950 ml , 1,5 L devient 1,48 , 0,5 devient 0,48 ... 




> Et vous oubliez toutes les taxes et impts qui ont augments ou qui ont t crs.


En prs de 20 ans le nombre de taxe a augment de 50% . 2001 vous en aviez 10 , en 2021 vous en avez 15.




> Quand le peuple va faire son plein de Diesel, il se rend bien compte que a coutait moins cher il y a 15 ans. Et ceux qui achtent du tabac voient bien la diffrence galement.


70% du plein de carbu est de la taxe. 




> Les loyers sont norme, ils reprsentent souvent plus d'1/3 des revenus.


Ceux ci ont mme augment ! J'ai mme des exemples ou les propritaires ont des loys inchangs depuis 1980/1990 ... Des locataires prsents depuis 30 ou 40 ans dans le mme logement. Quand le propritaire doit reloger le locataire pour cause de travaux , c'est impossible ! Il doit lui trouver le mme logement au mme prix ... qu'il y a 30 ou 40 ans. C'est souvent le cas avec des personnes ages.




> Sans compter l'inflation cache on vend des bidons de lessive  0,9l plutt qu'un litre.
> Mais mine de rien 10 cl sur des millions d'units produites l'industriel il gagne de l'argent comme a.
> Et le gros problme pour les industries et le btiment c'est le cot des matires premires qui ne fait qu'augmenter.


Cela s'appelle le commerce  ::ptdr::  . Comme les nouveaux formats "batards" qu'on voit fleurir ici et la .

----------


## Mat.M

> Cela s'appelle le commerce


oui je suis bien d'accord mais qui est un peu responsable de tout cela ? 
Si vous demandez une augmentation de salaire chaque anne il faut bien rpercuter cette augmentation sur le prix de vente d'un bien produit ou d'un service ( tiens un exemple au hasard le service informatique ) non ??

----------


## foetus

Donc voila c'est fait  ::roll:: 
21 juillet 2021 - largissement du pass sanitaire "tendu aux lieux de culture et de loisirs runissant plus de 50 personnes" (y compris les centres commerciaux)15 septembre 2021 - obligation vaccinale pour les soignants

Les militaires et la police n'auront pas cette obligation : bizarrement tout ce qui reprsente la rpression  ::roll:: 

La CNIL qui devient 1 serpillire du gouvernement  ::roll::  elle a valid l'envoi aux mdecins traitants de la liste de leurs patients non vaccins.

Et je poste cela ici pour 2 raisons :
rforme des retraites et de lassurance chmage toujours  lagenda. 5 dcembre 2020, E. Macron "Peut-tre que je devrais faire des choses qui m'empcheront d'tre candidat". On y est.derrire cette politique vaccinale, se cache 1 autre ralit. Certains pensent que E. Macron veut privatiser les hpitaux. Et quel meilleur moyen que d'obliger le personnel  dmissionner.

Et on disait dj pendant le confinement de mars  mai 2020 que E. Macron voulait dtruire les petits commerces au profit de grands groupes (Amazon, McDo, ...)
Et quel meilleur moyen que d'obliger les petits commerces  fermer parce que personne ne peut y aller.

Mais bon, on va voir tous les gens qui seront prt  se faire vacciner juste pour aller  tel ou tel centre commercial  ::roll:: 
Dj que les vaccins ont jou le jeu du gouvernement en fustigeant les non-vaccins.
Parce qu'aprs le variant Delta, il en aura forcment 1 autre (Lambda et epsilon arrivent).

1 dernier truc : cette politique vaccinale qui cache la crise conomique. On parle de l'inflation en septembre 2021, inflation qui est dj l dans le BTP.
On verra bien d'ici l surtout qu'il y a 1 rentre pour les familles  grer.
Est-ce que le gouvernement va tre capable de vacciner entre 5 et 15 millions de franais, 1 ou 2 doses, en moins de 2 mois, pour la rentre ? On le verra bien galement.

Et 1 brve de 20 minutes. Il y a 3 pays qui ont mis en place la vaccination obligatoire pour les adultes : Turkmnistan, Tadjikistan et Vatican.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Le salaire mdian passe de 1528   1940 , donc 26 % d'augmentation.


Alors a je n'y crois pas du tout. C'est aussi calcul par l'INSEE ?  ::ptdr::  ::ptdr::  ::ptdr:: 




> Si vous demandez une augmentation de salaire chaque anne


Dans mon entreprise nos salaires augmentent de 50 brut chaque anne. En 2020 ils ont augment de 0. J'ai bientt mon point annuel (qui devait avoir lieu en avril normalement) je vais bientt savoir si j'ai eu la chance d'tre augment de 50 brut par mois ou pas...
Avant on touchait de l'argent  la place des tickets restaurant, ce qui fait que je crois que je gagne moins aujourd'hui qu'il y a 5 ans. Et j'tais sous pay il y a 5 ans.
Tu peux avoir un BAC+5, un poste d'ingnieur et tre mal pay. Vaut mieux a que le RSA.




> 21 juillet 2021 - largissement du pass sanitaire "tendu aux lieux de culture et de loisirs runissant plus de 50 personnes" (y compris les centres commerciaux)


Avec un peu de chance il y a moyen d'avoir un  *certificat de rtablissement du Covid*  et d'viter la vaccination.
Vous avez peut-tre contract la maladie et gurit, dans le doute il faut faire un test antignique ou un test RT-PCR, si il est positif c'est bon.  :+1: 
Il faudrait que je me fasse tester une fois pour voir, on ne sait jamais.




> derrire cette politique vaccinale, se cache 1 autre ralit. Certains pensent que E. Macron veut privatiser les hpitaux. Et quel meilleur moyen que d'obliger le personnel  dmissionner.


Le budjet des hopitaux diminue depuis des dcennies. Il est de plus en plus facile de saturer les services de ranimation vu qu'il y a de moins en moins de lits.
Quand la pandmie sera termin on va subir un plan d'austrit au niveau de celui de la Grce en 2009.
Les services publics vont tous tre dtruit. Donc ouais il y aura de la privatisation.




> Mais bon, on va voir tous les gens qui seront prt  se faire vacciner juste pour aller  tel ou tel centre commercial


Le pass sanitaire peut tre 3 choses :
- vaccination complte
- prsentation d'un certificat d'immunit
- test ngatif datant de moins de 48 heures

Sans 1 de ces 3 choses, il est impossible d'aller au cinma,  la salle de sport, au bar, au restaurant, au festival, etc.
Le film Kaamelott sort le 21 juillet et il faut que les gens y aillent ils n'ont pas le choix, donc il y en a qui iront se faire vacciner rien que pour a.  ::P: 

===========
Edit :
Il faut un schma vaccinal complet, est-ce que a veut dire que lorsque la vaccination passera  3 doses ceux qui n'en n'ont que 2 perdront leur droit ?
Et aprs ce sera 4 doses, 5 doses.
Si a se trouve bientt tous les franais se feront vacciner tous les 6 mois.

----------


## Cincinnatus

> Les militaires et la police n'auront pas cette obligation : bizarrement tout ce qui reprsente la rpression


Sinon, interdiction aux CRS non vaccins de charger les manifestants pour leur viter les contacts avec la population ? Il leur resterait l'usage du LBD  ::aie:: .

----------


## foetus

> Le pass sanitaire peut tre 3 choses :
> - vaccination complte
> - prsentation d'un certificat d'immunit
> - test ngatif datant de moins de 48 heures


Avec les tests PCR bientt payants, cela fait + que 2, voire 1 parce que "certificat d'immunit" il faut l'avoir attrap.

Et justement "complte" veut dire 2 doses ou pas. C'est 1 gros dbat surtout entre les mdecins et certains disent 1 dose ou les mlanges de vaccin pour les 2 doses, c'est n'importe quoi.





> Sinon, interdiction aux CRS non vaccins de charger les manifestants pour leur viter les contacts avec la population ? Il leur resterait l'usage du LBD .


 ::whistle::  tu plaisantes, mais toutes les personnes qui vont contrler les pass dans les restos, les cins, etc. est-ce qu'ils vont/ doivent tre vaccins ?

----------


## Darkzinus

Je me posais aussi la question du personnel de cinma, dans les restaurants ...

----------


## Ryu2000

> parce que "certificat d'immunit" il faut l'avoir attrap.


Justement il y a probablement plein de gens qui l'ont eu sans le savoir. Chez certains le SAR-CoV-2 c'est un petit rhume.
Bon par contre a ne fonctionne pas ternellement. Je crois qu'il n'est valide que 6 mois.




> Avec les tests PCR bientt payants


Si tu sors exceptionnellement a va, genre un jour tu fais un test, le lendemain tu vas voir Kaamelott au cinma et voil.
Bon par contre si tu vas  la salle de sport le lundi, le mercredi, le vendredi, tu seras oblig de faire 3 tests par semaine et l a devient trop cher.

Il est possible que ces rgles ne tiennent pas pendant des mois. Comme beaucoup de gens vont aller se faire vacciner, le gouvernement va peut-tre se calmer.
Mais bon a fait chier de ne rien pouvoir faire sans vaccination, donc il va falloir y aller.

----------


## Jon Shannow

Voil, tout le monde doit aller se faire vacciner. Enfin !

Mais, c'est trs dangereux, surtout les ARN messager, qui te font devenir mutants, et puis, le vaccin contient une puce 5G qui permet au gouvernement de savoir quand tu vas aux toilettes, etc...  ::roll:: 

Srieusement, je suis vaccin, et ... ben rien ! Pas de flics derrire moi quand je vais aux chiottes, j'ai pas de super-pouvoirs, ni un 3me il, ou je ne sais quoi. Bref, c'est juste un vaccin. Faut arrter les dlires. Et, pour une fois que le gouvernement ne dit pas une connerie, faut bien se dire que c'est le seul et unique moyen de venir  bout de cette saloperie, alors le vaccin, c'est un tout petit effort pour l'humain et un grand pas pour l'humanit.

----------


## foetus

> Srieusement, je suis vaccin, et ... ben rien ! Pas de flics derrire moi quand je vais aux chiottes, j'ai pas de super-pouvoirs, ni un 3me il, ou je ne sais quoi. Bref, c'est juste un vaccin. Faut arrter les dlires. Et, pour une fois que le gouvernement ne dit pas une connerie, faut bien se dire que c'est le seul et unique moyen de venir  bout de cette saloperie, alors le vaccin, c'est un tout petit effort pour l'humain et un grand pas pour l'humanit.


C'est cela qui est insupportable avec le discours des vaccins. Le risque est 1 pour 10 000 ou 1 pour 100 000 : trs peu de risque.

 ::roll::  alors comment tu interprtes Covid : un lien entre le vaccin Pfizer et des cas de myocardite  l'tude en Isral chez des hommes jeunes, en particulier ceux gs de 16  19 ans
Dis-nous combien de jeunes sont morts du COVID en France en 2020.

La campagne de vaccination a t lance dans 1 bon moment : les gens veulent aller en vacances, se divertir et vont se faire vacciner pour cela  ::roll:: 
Les mouvements style Philippot ont peu de chances de fonctionner dans ce contexte ... mais on ne sait jamais.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Srieusement, je suis vaccin, et ... ben rien !


Parfois c'est 20 ans aprs qu'on commence  voir le ct nfaste d'un vaccin. On ne peut pas dire "j'ai reu 2 doses, tout va bien, donc il n'y aucun danger".

Moi ce qui me drange c'est que je ne vois pas de bnfice, la maladie ne me fait absolument pas peur. Je ne vais jamais me faire vacciner contre la grippe a me fait un peu chier d'tre contraint d'aller me faire vacciner contre a Surtout qu'il va falloir 3, 4 doses.
Il faut que je m'organise pour aller me faire tester mardi. Histoire de voir comment a se passe.

----------


## Lucio_

> Parfois c'est 20 ans aprs qu'on commence  voir le ct nfaste d'un vaccin. On ne peut pas dire "j'ai reu 2 doses, tout va bien, donc il n'y aucun danger".


Vous avez des exemples? De ce que je sais, les effets indsirables des vaccins sont  court terme uniquement.
Par contre, on connat bien des effets indsirables  long terme de certains virus. Rien que la varicelle par exemple.

----------


## foetus

> Vous avez des exemples?


 ::whistle::  l'hydroxychloroquine a t interdite aprs 70 ans pour des problmes de ccit

----------


## Jon Shannow

> C'est cela qui est insupportable avec le discours des vaccins. Le risque est 1 pour 10 000 ou 1 pour 100 000 : trs peu de risque.
> 
>  alors comment tu interprtes Covid : un lien entre le vaccin Pfizer et des cas de myocardite  l'tude en Isral chez des hommes jeunes, en particulier ceux gs de 16  19 ans
> Dis-nous combien de jeunes sont morts du COVID en France en 2020.


Dans le lien que tu mets, c'est crit : 


> Le nombre de cas reste nanmoins faible, et les risques bnins.


Donc, il est o le problme ? 

Ce n'est pas "combien de jeunes sont morts du COVID ?" la bonne question, mais "Combien de jeunes ont transmis le COVID sans mme s'en rendre compte, et combien de personnes ont t en ra (avec toutes les consquences que a entranent) ?" 
Voil la bonne question. On sait, que le COVID n'est pas le virus le plus mortel qui soit, MAIS, sa dangerosit vient de sa grande contagion, car il entraine une sur-hospitalisation. Et, ne pas mourir du COVID ne signifie pas s'en sortir indemne.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Parfois c'est 20 ans aprs qu'on commence  voir le ct nfaste d'un vaccin.


C'est encore un truc que tu sors de ta boule de cristal ? Elle doit tre raye, tu devrais en changer.




> Moi ce qui me drange c'est que je ne vois pas de bnfice, la maladie ne me fait absolument pas peur.


Voil exactement le type d'attitude goste et irresponsable qui entraine les gouvernements  prendre des dcisions radicales. Et, c'est ces mmes personnes gostes et irresponsables qui vont gueuler que le vaccin va devenir obligatoire.  ::roll::

----------


## foetus

> On sait, que le COVID n'est pas le virus le plus mortel qui soit, MAIS, sa dangerosit vient de sa grande contagion, car il entraine une sur-hospitalisation. Et, ne pas mourir du COVID ne signifie pas s'en sortir indemne.


Que te dire  ::mrgreen:: 

Officiellement, en Angleterre, depuis le 1 fvrier 2021,  il y a eu 60 655 contaminations Delta (35 521 non vaccins et 7 461 "Unlinked") pour 806 hospitalisations (527 non vaccins) et 73 morts





> Si tu sors exceptionnellement a va, genre un jour tu fais un test


Et combien va coter 1 test  ::koi::  ? 60 uros ? 70 uros ? 100 uros ? cela fait cher la semaine  ::aie::

----------


## Mat.M

> Dans mon entreprise nos salaires augmentent de 50 brut chaque anne. En 2020 ils ont augment de 0.


les explications  ce problme sont simples : votre entreprise ne gagne pas assez d'argent,ne fait pas assez de chiffre d'affaire, n'a pas assez de contrats avec les clients..

si votre entreprise ne fait pas assez de croissance du CA alors les salaires ne vont pas tre augments.
Et mme avec une croissance du CA,ce que les clients paient en plus c'est rinvestit dans la cration d'autres postes au sein de l'entreprise.
Ou bien un plus au niveau du CA c'est rutilis  payer la dette de l'entreprise...

Une entreprise qui cre des postes et embauche ce qui se passe c'est que les salaris dj en poste voient leurs salaires gels.

Ryu2000, quel est le CA de votre entreprise et pour combien d'employs ?

----------


## Ryu2000

> De ce que je sais, les effets indsirables des vaccins sont  court terme uniquement.


Si un vaccin  des effets sur la fcondit, ou si il donne le cancer il est impossible de s'en rendre compte immdiatement.

Une augmentation de 65 % de SEP aprs le pic de vaccination contre lhpatite B en 1994

Un vaccin financ par Bill Gates  l'origine d'une pidmie de polio en Afrique ? Des accusations fallacieuses



> Comme l'explique l'OMS, "le vaccin antipoliomylitique oral (VPO) contient une forme attnue (affaiblie) du poliovirus qui active une rponse immunitaire de lorganisme. Quand le VPO est administr  un enfant, la souche vaccinale affaiblie se rplique dans lintestin pendant une priode limite, ce qui lui permet de dvelopper son immunit en synthtisant des anticorps". Or, ajoute l'organisation internationale, "il arrive de temps en temps, dans les populations ayant une trs faible immunit, que la souche vaccinale excrte puisse continuer de circuler sur une dure prolonge. Plus elle survit longtemps, plus elle peut subir de mutations gntiques. *Dans de trs rares cas, le virus acquiert, par mutation, la capacit de provoquer une paralysie* et il est devenu ce que lon appelle un poliovirus circulant driv dune souche vaccinale (PVDVc)."


On pourrait trs bien se contenter de vacciner les faibles, comme les obses, les diabtiques, les immunodprims, etc.
En plus l c'est une nouvelle technologie de vaccin, donc on a aucune informations sur les effets  long terme.

Enfin bref, de toute faon a ne sert  rien de discuter, tout le monde va se faire injecter au moins 3 doses et on ne peut rien y faire

----------


## Gunny

> les explications  ce problme sont simples : votre entreprise ne gagne pas assez d'argent,ne fait pas assez de chiffre d'affaire, n'a pas assez de contrats avec les clients..
> 
> si votre entreprise ne fait pas assez de croissance du CA alors les salaires ne vont pas tre augments.
> Et mme avec une croissance du CA,ce que les clients paient en plus c'est rinvestit dans la cration d'autres postes au sein de l'entreprise.
> Ou bien un plus au niveau du CA c'est rutilis  payer la dette de l'entreprise...
> 
> Une entreprise qui cre des postes et embauche ce qui se passe c'est que les salaris dj en poste voient leurs salaires gels.
> 
> Ryu2000, quel est le CA de votre entreprise et pour combien d'employs ?


J'y croirais bien, mais d'exprience les raisons pour ne pas donner d'augmentation sont souvent :
1) On n'est pas obligs
2) On n'a pas envie
3) Si a ne te plat pas tu peux aller voir ailleurs

----------


## Mat.M

> J'y croirais bien, mais d'exprience les raisons pour ne pas donner d'augmentation sont souvent :
> On n'est pas obligs,On n'a pas envie,Si a ne te plat pas tu peux aller voir ailleurs


Si c'est le cas alors c'est que l'entreprise qui vous embauche ne cre pas assez de valeur ajoute et les salaris au travail fournissent le minimum syndical.
Or une activit conomique  VA moyenne voire faible parmi les entreprises europennes est appele  disparatre du fait de la concurrence conomique internationale.
Et trs violente par la mme occasion.

Donc votre entreprise risque de se faire craser par la concurrence chinoise ou indienne...

----------


## tanaka59

Bonjour, 




> Avant on touchait de l'argent  la place des tickets restaurant, ce qui fait que je crois que je gagne moins aujourd'hui qu'il y a 5 ans. Et j'tais sous pay il y a 5 ans.
> Tu peux avoir un BAC+5, un poste d'ingnieur et tre mal pay. Vaut mieux a que le RSA.


Recemment j'entendai des Bac +5 techniciens suprieur passer cadre ... et en fin de compte refuser ou mettre un vto ... La fourchette d'imposition quand on est cadre est suprieur  celle d'un technicien / agent de maitrise.




> Avec un peu de chance il y a moyen d'avoir un  *certificat de rtablissement du Covid*  et d'viter la vaccination.
> 
> [...]
> 
> Le pass sanitaire peut tre 3 choses :
> - vaccination complte
> - prsentation d'un certificat d'immunit
> - test ngatif datant de moins de 48 heures


Le pass sanitaire c'est :

1) tre entirement vaccin en mono/bi/tri doses (selon le vaccin) et attendre 14 jours pour l'effectivit par rapport  la date de dernire injection. 

Exemple perso : je reois ma seconde dans les faits ce jour 13 juillet 2021 , je devrais donc attendre le 27 juillet pour que mon passe soit valable.

2) faire un test pcr ou antignique de moins de 48h

3) avoir t malade du covid, tre guri et 14 jours seulement aprs le certificat de gurison est valable. 




> Sans 1 de ces 3 choses, il est impossible d'aller au cinma,  la salle de sport, au bar, au restaurant, au festival, etc.
> Le film Kaamelott sort le 21 juillet et il faut que les gens y aillent ils n'ont pas le choix, donc il y en a qui iront se faire vacciner rien que pour a. 
> 
> ===========
> Edit :
> Il faut un schma vaccinal complet, est-ce que a veut dire que lorsque la vaccination passera  3 doses ceux qui n'en n'ont que 2 perdront leur droit ?
> Et aprs ce sera 4 doses, 5 doses.
> Si a se trouve bientt tous les franais se feront vacciner tous les 6 mois.


J'ai comme l'impression qu'une telle usine  gaz va vite tourner  lmeute ou alors en venir au main. Un oui , un non, un quiproquo ... Sources de situations tendues ...  




> Sinon, interdiction aux CRS non vaccins de charger les manifestants pour leur viter les contacts avec la population ? Il leur resterait l'usage du LBD .


Trve de plaisanterie . La ou cela va devenir dangereux , c'est en cas dmeutes. 

Tout le monde n'est pas encore vaccins pour X ou Y raisons. Je vois bien la police devoir faire "la loi" , pour contenir une meute ou une bagarre gnrale , pour des personnes non vaccines  qui on refuse l'accs  tel ou tel endroit ... 

Vous voyez en Inde quand il y a une meute ou que la police disperse la foule  coup de matraque . Bah j'ai bien peur qu'on tombe bien bas . A coup de matraque "comme pour faire dguerpir des chiffonniers ou des mendiants"  ::?:  Les premiers  morfler et  se prendre des dommages collatraux, sont en gnral les enfants  ::evilred::   ::furieux::   ::furax:: 




> tu plaisantes, mais toutes les personnes qui vont contrler les pass dans les restos, les cins, etc. est-ce qu'ils vont/ doivent tre vaccins ?


Trs bonne question

----------


## foetus

> Trs bonne question


En ralit la rponse est trs simple : "Tant qu'un vaccin n'est pas rendu obligatoire par le Code de sant publique, votre employeur ne peut pas vous obliger  vous faire vacciner."

Ce que ne comprennent pas les non vaccins :
il n'y a aucune obligation juste 1 norme pression socialeles vaccins sont encore en phase de test, en phase 3 ... mais ils ont eu l'autorisation de mise sur le march (AMM) (avec la fameuse dcharge des pays en cas d'effets secondaires)il faut changer au moins 4 textes de loi pour rendre obligatoire ces vaccins comme le Code de Nuremberg

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Que te dire 
> 
> Officiellement, en Angleterre, depuis le 1 fvrier 2021,  il y a eu 60 655 contaminations Delta (35 521 non vaccins et 7 461 "Unlinked") pour 806 hospitalisations (527 non vaccins) et 73 morts


Et ? Tu veux en venir o, exactement ? J'ai du mal  te suivre. Pour moi ces chiffres sont assez importants, et il ne faut pas oublier tout ce que les anglais ont vcu comme contraintes. 






> Et combien va coter 1 test  ? 60 uros ? 70 uros ? 100 uros ? cela fait cher la semaine


En Espagne c'est dans les 100 je crois. C'est le cot de l'irresponsabilit, faut assumer ses choix, dans la vie. Pourquoi la communaut paierait pour des personnes qui ne la respectent pas ?

----------


## Ryu2000

PASS SANITAIRE DBUT AOT POUR CAFS, RESTAURANTS ET CENTRES COMMERCIAUX: RSIGNATION ET INQUITUDE



> "Seuls les vaccins et les personnes testes ngatives pourront accder  ces lieux, qu'ils soient d'ailleurs clients, usagers ou *salaris*", a martel Emmanuel Macron. "Nous allons tendre au maximum le pass sanitaire pour pousser le maximum d'entre vous  aller vous faire vacciner", a-t-il justifi.
> 
> Selon le ministre des Sports, les salles de sports devraient aussi tre concernes par le pass sanitaire dbut aot.
> 
> Du ct des professionnels de l'htellerie restauration, l'heure tait  la rsignation: "Nous prfrons un pass sanitaire  une fermeture, c'est vident", a dclar  l'AFP Catherine Qurard, vice-prsidente du syndicat des indpendants du secteur, le GNI.
> Elle s'interroge toutefois sur les modalits d'application pratiques, les restaurateurs et cafetiers ne souhaitant pas "faire la police" dans leurs tablissements. "Comment fera-t-on lorsque dans un groupe de cinq personnes, l'une d'elles n'aura pas de test ngatif ou de certificat de vaccination?", demande-t-elle.


Est-ce que c'est  l'entreprise de payer les tests ?

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Est-ce que c'est  l'entreprise de payer les tests ?


Le vaccin est gratuit !  ::roll::

----------


## foetus

> Et ? Tu veux en venir o, exactement ? J'ai du mal  te suivre. Pour moi ces chiffres sont assez importants, et il ne faut pas oublier tout ce que les anglais ont vcu comme contraintes.


J'ai pris les chiffres anglais, parce qu'on les a. Il faudrait regarder du ct d'Isral et des USA.

C'est l la diffrence : autant de sacrifices pour pas grand chose, essentiellement pour des personnes ges dans des EPAHD que le gouvernement  enfermer, piqu au rivotril, etc.
C'est pas  moi d'assumer la non fermeture des frontires, le rapatriement de Wuhan, le couvre-feux qui a oblig  s'agglutiner, ... la politique conomique des hpitaux
Et si je choppe le COVID, je n'accuserai jamais le non vaccin au fin fond de sa campagne ... je n'attends tellement + rien de personne  ::roll:: 

Pour tre franc, lorsque je vois que notre fabuleux systme de sant ne peut pas encaisser 35 000 hospitalisations en France, je me dis pourquoi cotiser. 
Entre cela et Prestations sociales : au moins 2,5 millions de bnficiaires fantmes, 1 rapport de la Cour des Comptes de septembre 2020 que le gouvernement a ignor.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> J'ai pris les chiffres anglais, parce qu'on les a. Il faudrait regarder du ct d'Isral et des USA.
> 
> C'est l la diffrence : autant de sacrifices pour pas grand chose, essentiellement pour des personnes ges dans des EPAHD que le gouvernement  enfermer, piqu au rivotril, etc.
> C'est pas  moi d'assumer la non fermeture des frontires, le rapatriement de Wuhan, le couvre-feux qui a oblig  s'agglutiner, ... la politique conomique des hpitaux
> Et si je choppe le COVID, je n'accuserai jamais le non vaccin au fin fond de sa campagne ... je n'attends tellement + rien de personne 
> 
> Pour tre franc, lorsque je vois que notre fabuleux systme de sant ne peut pas encaisser 35 000 hospitalisations en France, je me dis pourquoi cotiser. 
> Entre cela et Prestations sociales : au moins 2,5 millions de bnficiaires fantmes, 1 rapport de la Cour des Comptes de septembre 2020 que le gouvernement a ignor.


Attention ! Je n'ai pas dit que la responsabilit premire ne vient pas de l'tat. a, c'est vident, et il fait tout pour s'en ddouaner, j'espre que a lui sera rappel ultrieurement.
Mais, aujourd'hui la situation est l ! Il faut donc agir en consquence. 
Les confinements taient ncessaires  un moment o on n'avait aucun moyen de lutte. Et, ce n'est pas uniquement pour des personnes ges dans des EHPAD, car rien ne dit que s'il n'y avait pas eu de confinement, le virus n'aurait pas muter plus vite et plus dangereusement (certains variants s'en sont davantages pris aux populations plus jeunes...). 
Bref, aujourd'hui, il y a une solution pour amliorer les choses, viter de prochains confinements et qui sait, peut-tre radiquer cette saloperie. Tout ce que je dis, c'est que c'est irresponsable de ne pas l'utiliser. C'est tout.

Il sera toujours temps, plus tard de chercher les responsabilits.

----------


## Ryu2000

Heureusement dans mon mtier on est pas oblig d'avoir un pass sanitaire :
Le pass sanitaire sera obligatoire ds le mois d'aot pour les salaris des bars, restaurants et centres commerciaux



> Les salaris de ces tablissements et entreprises devront donc apporter la preuve de leur ngativit au Covid-19, via la prsentation d'un certificat de vaccination ou *d'un test PCR ou antignique ngatif de moins de 48h.* En revanche, le gouvernement n'a pas indiqu comment les chefs d'entreprises seraient amens  contrler leurs salaris, ni si les autorits feront des contrles pour vrifier que ces salaris sont en rgle.


D'un ct si a change je serai oblig de passer en 100% tltravail ce qui pourrait tre intressant  ::P:

----------


## tanaka59

Bonsoir, 

Un chiffre qui est pass discrtement dans les mdias. Voir mon post ici : https://www.developpez.net/forums/d2.../#post11745011

---




> Attention ! Je n'ai pas dit que la responsabilit premire ne vient pas de l'tat. a, c'est vident, et il fait tout pour s'en ddouaner, j'espre que a lui sera rappel ultrieurement.
> Mais, aujourd'hui la situation est l ! Il faut donc agir en consquence. 
> Les confinements taient ncessaires  un moment o on n'avait aucun moyen de lutte. Et, ce n'est pas uniquement pour des personnes ges dans des EHPAD, car rien ne dit que s'il n'y avait pas eu de confinement, le virus n'aurait pas muter plus vite et plus dangereusement (certains variants s'en sont davantages pris aux populations plus jeunes...). 
> Bref, aujourd'hui, il y a une solution pour amliorer les choses, viter de prochains confinements et qui sait, peut-tre radiquer cette saloperie. Tout ce que je dis, c'est que c'est irresponsable de ne pas l'utiliser. C'est tout.
> 
> Il sera toujours temps, plus tard de chercher les responsabilits.


Ce que l'on peut reprocher  ceux qui sont rfractaires  la vaccination , c'est le fait de refuser de "prendre une forme d'antidote", ou d'accepter de se "soigner"/d'tre propagateur. Quand dans le mme temps dans certains pays la population n'a mme pas le luxe de pouvoir se soigner.  ::?: 

Les pays riches ont une "chance" , qu'on la saisisse .

----------


## pmithrandir

> Moi ce qui me drange c'est que je ne vois pas de bnfice, la maladie ne me fait absolument pas peur.


C est parce que ton sentiment est subjectif que le gouvernement s assoie dessus et impose une rgle.



Aprs pour le ct obligatoire a m tonnerai que a soit si difficile que ca.

Ils vont faire comme pour les autres vaccins... sans celui ci interdiction de...

Ils trouveront assez de raison pour que a devienne optionnel, mais que moins de 1% des gens aille  l encontre de la rgle.
J imagine bien
- bar
- Restaurant
- lieu de travail
- cole

...


Aprs, c est le moment de relire pch mortel... nous sommes en approche. Si le FN passe... je pense qu on sera juste dessus.

----------


## foetus

> viter de prochains confinements et qui sait, peut-tre radiquer cette saloperie.


 ::whistle::  tu parles d'radiquer, comme le variant alpha qui venait d'Angleterre en dcembre, le variant delta qui vient d'Inde ou le prochain variant Epsilon qui vient des tats-Unis





> Il sera toujours temps, plus tard de chercher les responsabilits.


 ::whistle::  c'est sr que dans le gouvernement, aucun ministre n'a 1 affaire judicaire.
Ou encore, les diffrents procs pour les mutilations ou mme les morts parmi les "gilets jaunes".
On parle du procs de N. Sarkozy qui dure, qui dure.

Tu ne vois srement pas le rapport et tu as raison, on cherchera les responsables  ::mouarf::   ::mouarf:: 





> Si le FN passe... je pense qu on sera juste dessus.


 ::roll::  continue de diaboliser le FN. Le FN n'existe plus, ce n'est pas pour rien qu'il s'est pris 1 claque aux rgionales parce qu'il a perdu sa "flamme".





> Le vaccin est gratuit !


Le dpistage massif reprsente un cot total de 2,7 milliards d'euros pour la Scurit sociale, a calcul Bercy en 2020.
Donc, tu as raison, c'est gratuit pourquoi ne pas en profiter.

----------


## Mat.M

pour rebondir sur la question des salaires en entreprise et notamment das les entreprises du numrique Gunny et Ryu2000 ont raison quelque part et ce que j'ai cris est discutable
Car concernant le march du travail en France dans le numrique il y a l'Indice Syntec qui modre les rmunrations...

----------


## Ryu2000

> Aprs, c est le moment de relire pch mortel... nous sommes en approche. Si le FN passe... je pense qu on sera juste dessus.


Je n'ai pas lu cette BD, mais  en voir le synopsys le VRH est beaucoup plus dangereux que le SARS-CoV-2.
Le RN ne me fait pas plus peur que le PS, l'UMP, LREM, pour moi c'est la mme chose.
Au moins le RN n'est responsable de rien, vu qu'il n'a jamais t au commande, il n'y a jamais eu beaucoup d'lus RN.
Si ils prenaient le pouvoir ils ne pourraient pas faire pire qu'LREM de toute faon. Nous sommes dans l'UE nous n'avons donc aucune souverainet. Vous pouvez mettre n'importe qui au pouvoir a ne changera pas grand chose ( moins d'lire un parti qui russierait  dtruire l'UE ^^).




> on cherchera les responsables


Il faudrait qu'ait lieu un procs comme celui de Nuremberg, dans lequel on jugerait tous les gens du PS, de l'UMP, de LREM qui ont dtruit les services publics depuis des dcennies (si autant de lit n'avaient pas t supprim, le systme serait beaucoup plus difficile  saturer)
Malheureusement a n'arrivera jamais, comme d'habitude les coupables ne seront pas jugs.




> Le FN n'existe plus, ce n'est pas pour rien qu'il s'est pris 1 claque aux rgionales parce qu'il a perdu sa "flamme".


Il n'y a pas forcment de lien entre rgionales et prsidentielle.
Par exemple personne ne vote LREM aux rgionales alors qu' la prsidentielle a peut arriver.

====
Il y a un truc chouette c'est que plusieurs pays trangers sont choqus par le gouvernement Franais :
Vu de Suisse, l'autoritarisme de Macron est surraliste



> Yvan Pandel. Je ne suis pas du genre ruptif, mais *le ton de lintervention dhier nous a plongs en pleine dystopie*. Macron a sorti son gros bton, voil la premire chose qui mest venue en tte. Les Franais sont habitus  avoir un Etat fort, mais *un tel autoritarisme sur des questions sanitaires a quelque chose dindit*. Je crois que lexcutif assume de placer lHexagone  la pointe des pays intransigeants sur la vaccination, cest le genre dinitiative disruptive que notre prsident affectionne. Mais de tte de gondole  repoussoir il ny a quun pas, surtout vu de Suisse. Quen penses-tu?
> 
> Annick Chevillot. Sincrement, je suis choque! Ce ton paternaliste mhorripile. *Le chantage induit par lannonce dEmmanuel Macron risque fort dtre contre-productif.* Le dbat va vite se dplacer du champ sanitaire au champ politique en passant par les chants haineux. La France en est coutumire, mais stait lasse des changes entre pavs et matraques. Timagines: les gosses ds 13 ans devront avoir un pass sanitaire pour aller acheter des mangas et des bonbons, mais les policiers et gendarmes ne sont pas soumis  lobligation vaccinale, ni au pass sanitaire. Cest quoi ce monde qui se dessine en France? La discrimination qui clot parat surraliste vu de Suisse.


Les autres pays ne font pas comme la France :
Qubec nimitera pas la France pour la vaccination
L'Allemagne n'a pas l'intention de rendre la vaccination obligatoire, selon Angela Merkel

On doit bien avoir touch le fond l ? Comment le prochain gouvernement russira  faire pire qu'LREM de 20017  2022 ?

===
Il y a des gens qui manifestent, ils se font charger par les CRS :
https://twitter.com/Mediavenir/statu...39335654772741

----------


## tanaka59

Bonsoir, 




> Le dpistage massif reprsente un cot total de 2,7 milliards d'euros pour la Scurit sociale, a calcul Bercy en 2020.
> Donc, tu as raison, c'est gratuit pourquoi ne pas en profiter.


Un belge ou un suisse peut se faire tester en France gratuitement jusqu' il y a encore peu.

Bon en toute franchise ds le dpart pourquoi ne pas avoir fait des tests pcr  10/15  . L'opration aurait t "nul" pour la scu. On couvre juste le prix du test. Si sur prescription mdical > ok pour un remboursement. Si "de convenance" , 10/15  . On reste raisonnable .

En Belgique un test pcr  13  est refactur 27/30  pour la socit qui fait le prlment. 




> Il y a un truc chouette c'est que plusieurs pays trangers sont choqus par le gouvernement Franais :
> Vu de Suisse, l'autoritarisme de Macron est surraliste
> Les autres pays ne font pas comme la France :
> Qubec nimitera pas la France pour la vaccination
> L'Allemagne n'a pas l'intention de rendre la vaccination obligatoire, selon Angela Merkel


Oui et avec une telle classe politique, c'est "la France et les franais" dans leur ensemble qui se font passer pour des idiots sur le plan international. Quel pays voudrait maintenant cooprer avec la France pour rsoudre une situation de crise ? Bien peu , voir aucun ...

Pour rgulirement ctoyer des belges nerlandophones comme francophones , beaucoup sont choqus par comment a t gr la crise et le quotidien des franais. Une forme de "honte d'tre franais" voir mme une quasi gne . 

Je vous l'accord en Belgique l'herbe n'est pas plus verte . Il a fallu 7 ministres de la sant pour grer la crise sanitaire. 1 fdral, 1 pour chaque rgion (Bruxelles, Flandres et Wallonie), 1 par communaut linguistique (francophone, germanophone et nerlandophone). 




> On doit bien avoir touch le fond l ? Comment le prochain gouvernement russira  faire pire qu'LREM de 20017  2022 ?


Sincrement oui je le pense, le gouvernement actuel a t le plus mauvais dans tous les domaines ... On ne peut pas faire pire. Qu'est ce que cela aurait t si nous avions eu encore hollande ou le ps pour grer la crise ? Cela aurait t tout aussi calamiteux... Encore heureux que nous n'avons pas eu un gouvernement qui dmissionne ...

Le "seul" mrite , c'est d'avoir du grer la crise . Personne n'aurait voulu tre  la place de macron ou castex . 




> Il y a des gens qui manifestent, ils se font charger par les CRS :
> https://twitter.com/Mediavenir/statu...39335654772741


En esprant que cela ne dgnre pas en meutes plus violentes. J'en ai bien peur !  ::?:

----------


## foetus

Tiens Florian Philippot qui surfe sur la vague de protestations, annonce sa candidature.

Florian Philippot prsident en 2022  ::weird::   ::weird:: 





> Par exemple personne ne vote LREM au rgionale alors qu' la prsidentielle a peut arriver.


Assez rcemment, j'ai lu 1 remarque qui disait que Marine avait fait exprs la dbile pour ne pas tre lue et laisser Manu devenir prsident (c'est vrai que ce fameux dbat lui a fait 1 tort immense, mme moi je l'ai vu  ::aie::   ::aie:: )

Cela me fait penser  la remarque sur son pre Jean-Marie Le Pen, lorsqu'il s'est retrouv au 2ime tour face  J. Chirac en 2002.
Il aurait pris peur parce que diriger 1 pays c'est avoir des responsabilits, prendre position, prendre des dcisions, ... et que c'est totalement diffrent que d'tre dans l'opposition juste  critiquer tel ou tel truc, tre invit dans telle ou telle mission, ... (en gros tre 1 personnage public)
Sans parler que le FN a t longtemps 1 parti mis en place par la gauche pour siphonner les voix de droite (depuis 2010 c'est Jean-Luc Mlenchon qui semble occuper ce rle)

De toute faon tu le vois bien : E. Macron a de la prestance dans ces discours et ... surtout 1 air martial.
Florian Philippot qui te sort son discours de lundi  ::mouarf::   ::mouarf::

----------


## Gunny

> Assez rcemment, j'ai lu 1 remarque qui disait que Marine avait fait exprs la dbile pour ne pas tre lue et laisser Manu devenir prsident (c'est vrai que ce fameux dbat lui a fait 1 tort immense, mme moi je l'ai vu  )
> 
> Cela me fait penser  la remarque sur son pre Jean-Marie Le Pen, lorsqu'il s'est retrouv au 2ime tour face  J. Chirac en 2002.
> Il aurait pris peur parce que diriger 1 pays c'est avoir des responsabilits, prendre position, prendre des dcisions, ... et que c'est totalement diffrent que d'tre dans l'opposition juste  critiquer tel ou tel truc, tre invit dans telle ou telle mission, ... (en gros tre 1 personnage public)
> Sans parler que le FN a t longtemps 1 parti mis en place par la gauche pour siphonner les voix de droite (depuis 2010 c'est Jean-Luc Mlenchon qui semble occuper ce rle)


Je n'y mettrais pas ma main  couper, mais c'est un peu mon avis. Marine Le Pen a un rle trs confortable : elle peut critiquer tout le monde (peu importe le parti au pouvoir) et se poser en opposition, sans avoir aucune responsabilit ou devoir fournir le moindre vrai travail. Le FN/RN rapporte gros  la famille Le Pen depuis 50 ans, ils ne vont pas tuer la poule aux ufs d'or en se grillant sur des postes trop importants. J'ai parfois un peu envie de dire que le RN c'est une arnaque pour les militants.
En 2015 j'ai vu a arriver au Danemark : l'quivalent du RN tait arriv en tte des lgislatives, ce qui les plaait en position de force pour proposer un premier ministre de leurs rangs et diriger une coalition. Ils ont refus d'office et se sont rangs derrire la coalition de droite mene par le gros parti de droite (qui avait pourtant fait moins qu'eux)

----------


## Ryu2000

> Florian Philippot prsident en 2022


Il est souvent en tendance sur Twitter mais ce ne sont que des gens qui se moquent de lui.
Tout le monde se fout de sa gueule c'est pas trs sympa, c'est juste un petit candidat. J'aime pas quand on harcle un petit, mme si c'tait Philippe Poutou.




> Cela me fait penser  la remarque sur son pre Jean-Marie Le Pen, lorsqu'il s'est retrouv au 2ime tour face  J. Chirac en 2002.


Au second tour de 2002 Jean-Marie Lepen faisait la tte parce qu'il tait contre un candidat de droite et il savait qu'il n'avait aucune chance de gagner.
Il aurait eu plus d'espoir si il s'tait retrouv contre Jospin, parce que des lecteurs de droite auraient peut-tre vot pour lui.
Il savait qu'il allait se prendre une gigantesque branl contre Chirac.




> Sans parler que le FN a t longtemps 1 parti mis en place par la gauche pour siphonner les voix de droite


Le PS essayait de faire peur pour motiver des gens  aller voter pour eux.
Mais au moins Jospin a reconnu que c'tait du thtre.
DICTIONNAIRE DES CITATIONS



> Pendant toutes les annes du mitterrandisme nous navons jamais t face  une menace fasciste et donc, tout antifascisme ntait que du thtre. Nous avons t face  un parti, le Front National, qui tait un parti dextrme droite, un parti populiste aussi  sa faon, mais *nous navons jamais t dans une situation de menace fasciste et mme pas face  un parti fasciste.*





> (depuis 2010 c'est Jean-Luc Mlenchon qui semble occuper ce rle)


En ce moment j'ai plutt l'impression que les mdias sont en train de dire que LFI est aussi dangereux que le RN.
Alors que le vrai danger c'est PS, UMP, LREM, EELV.

----------


## halaster08

Mutiler des manifestants pour vous c'est honorable ?
Apparemment dans notre beau pays a l'est, dans la dernire fourne de dcoration de 14 juillet on a 


> Au grade de commandeur
> Didier Lallement, prfet de police.


https://www.lefigaro.fr/actualite-fr...-2021-20210714]

----------


## micka132

> faut bien se dire que c'est le seul et unique moyen de venir  bout de cette saloperie, alors le vaccin, c'est un tout petit effort pour l'humain et un grand pas pour l'humanit.


Qu'est-ce que ca veut dire venir  bout? Plus aucun mort? Disparition du virus et donc de ces variations futures? Plus de  confinement/restriction ? 
C'est un mantra que j'entends souvent, mais on a jamais le dtail ! 
Toi qui  l'air de savoir, tu peux dtailler ce que cela signifie ?

----------


## Ryu2000

> Au grade


La lgion d'honneur c'est de la merde, ceux qui ont un peu de dignit la refusent.
BARDOT, MARCEAU, GARDIN: CES PERSONNALITS QUI ONT REFUS UNE DCORATION POUR DES RAISONS POLITIQUES

En rgle gnrale quand un policier suit des ordres difficiles, il est dcor :
Des policiers mis en cause dans des violences dcors par le ministre de l'Intrieur




> Plus de  confinement/restriction ?


En isral il y a peut-tre 60% de la population qui est vaccin, ils vont se faire injecter une troisime dose, et pourtant il y a le retour du masque  l'intrieur, et a pourrait finir en confinement.
Il parait qu'aujourd'hui la majorit des israliens qui font une forme grave sont des gens vaccins (ce qui est logique statistiquement puisque plus de la moiti des isralien sont vaccins).

C'est bizarre que les tats soient en alerte maximale, alors qu'il semblerait qu'il n'y a presque plus de mort. Ils doivent certainement avoir peur que a redmarre en septembre.
"Isral se dirige vers un autre confinement si aucun changement n'est opr dans la politique du gouvernement" (responsable de la sant)
Coronavirus/Isral: "En cinq semaines, nous pouvons faire baisser la courbe sans confinement" (Naftali Bennett)

====
Elle n'a pas compris le concept des gestes barrires :
Dfil du 14 juillet : ce geste de Brigitte Macron qui a scandalis les tlspectateurs



> Et le moins que l'on puisse dire, c'est que cette dernire n'est pas passe inaperue ! En effet  son arrive sur les lieux, l'ancienne professeure ne s'est pas gne pour embrasser tous ceux qui se prsentaient  elle. Sur des images filmes par BFM TV, elle apparat ainsi en train de faire la bise  Anne Hidalgo et prendre dans ses bras plusieurs collaborateurs. Un comportement qui a scandalis les internautes.

----------


## foetus

> Qu'est-ce que ca veut dire venir  bout? Plus aucun mort? Disparition du virus et donc de ces variations futures? Plus de  confinement/restriction ?


Il faut atteindre l'immunit collective afin de rduire au maximum la transmission (le R0) et ainsi le COVID disparaitra (parce qu'il ne circule plus)
@ddoumeche m'a dit que c'est 1 truc du pass, mais tous les spcialistes de plateaux tl le disent : baisser le R0 tellement pour que le virus ne circule plus.

Le premier problme  ::mrgreen::  : personne ne parle du seuil ? 50%, 60%, 70% ou autre de personnes vaccins.

Mais le problme c'est que d'aprs les chiffres en Angleterre et Isral, sur les transmissions, c'est 64% d'efficacit en 1 dose et 70-75% en 2 doses (pour le variant Delta pas les autres)
Parce lorsqu'on dit il faut "X% de la population de vaccins pour faire baisser le R0 pour faire disparatre le virus" Mais c'est pour 1 vaccin efficace  100%.

Donc sors ta calculatrice, et tu verras qu'avec 50 - 70% d'efficacit il faut plus de 90% de la population de vaccins ... voire mme +  ::mouarf::   ::mouarf::  - les chiens, les chats, les poissons rouges.

----------


## Ryu2000

> c'est que d'aprs les chiffres en Anglais et Isral, sur les transmissions, c'est 64% d'efficacit en 1 dose et 70-75% en 2 doses (pour le variant Delta pas les autres)


D'aprs certaines tudes la vaccination ne dure pas dans le temps, si a se trouve il faudra un rappel tous les 6 mois :
Primary, Recall, and Decay Kinetics of SARS-CoV-2 Vaccine Antibody Responses



> Finally, antibodies from vaccination waned similarly to natural infection, resulting in an average of ∼90% loss within 90 days. In summary, our findings suggest that two doses are important for quantity and quality of humoral immunity in SARS-CoV-2-naı̈ve persons, while a single dose has maximal effects in those with past infection. Antibodies from vaccination wane with kinetics very similar to that seen after mild natural infection; *booster vaccinations will likely be required.*





> baisser le R0 tellement pour que le virus ne circule plus.


Peut-tre que le virus ne disparaitra jamais et qu'il faudra vivre avec comme le rhume, la grippe, la gastroentrite, etc.
 force d'entrer en contact avec le virus le systme immunitaire apprend  se dfendre.

----------


## tanaka59

Bonjour, 




> Donc sors ta calculatrice, et tu verras qu'avec 50 - 70% d'efficacit il faut plus de 90% de la population de vaccins ... voire mme +   - les chiens, les chats, les poissons rouges.


On rigole et pourtant c'est ce qui risque de devoir tre fait ... Animaux domestiques, dlevages, des parc animaliers , des zoos, des rserves ...  ::?: 

C'est par contre incalculable ...   :8O:

----------


## micka132

> Il faut atteindre l'immunit collective afin de rduire au maximum la transmission (le R0) et ainsi le COVID disparaitra (parce qu'il ne circule plus)
> @ddoumeche m'a dit que c'est 1 truc du pass, mais tous les spcialistes de plateaux tl le disent : baisser le R0 tellement pour que le virus ne circule plus.


Oui les spcialistes, cela mme qui disait en septembre 2020 qu'il n'y a pas de variant ( Vran, Lacombe, Delfraissy) ::lol:: . 
Et si c'en est d'autres plus comptents, il faut en informer l'OMS, ils ne le savent pas 
https://www.who.int/fr/news-room/fea...id-19--vaccine

----------


## Ryu2000

Ah ben a va, je ne suis pas le seul  ne pas tre intgralement satisfait du pass sanitaire.



> https://twitter.com/AnonymeCitoyen/s...21940831690753
> Manifestation massive dans les rues de #Paris contre le pass sanitaire. #manif17juillet #FranceProtests #NonAuPassDeLaHonte #Passanitaire


C'est la fte  ::ptdr::  ::ptdr::  ::ptdr:: 
https://twitter.com/guillaume_vives/...80603314933760

----------


## tanaka59

Bonsoir, 

Nouveau scandal : "projet Pegasus" par la socit NSO Group : https://www.nsogroup.com/

https://www.francetvinfo.fr/monde/pr...s_4707199.html

----------


## Ryu2000

Passe sanitaire: les professionnels de la restauration ne veulent pas contrler les pices d'identit



> L'organisation se montre en revanche rticente  l'ide de demander aux clients des justificatifs de leur identit. Ce n'est pas notre rle de traquer les faux passes sanitaires ou de contrler l'identit des clients, argue Pascal Mousset.


Tous les restaurants ne peuvent pas se permettre d'embaucher quelqu'un pour contrler les cartes d'identit comme dans les Coffee Shops.

PASS SANITAIRE: LE MAIRE JUGE "EXCESSIVE" L'AMENDE DE 45.000 EUROS POUR LES ENTREPRISES RCALCITRANTES



> Sur BFMTV, le secrtaire d'Etat en charge des Affaires europennes, Clment Beaune, a lui-mme indiqu qu'il s'agissait avant tout que le message soit "dissuasif". "Ce n'est pas 45.000 euros qui vont tre appliqus aux restaurateurs le 1er ou le 5 aot quand les mesures vont se mettre en place. C'est une plafond grand maximum, en ultime recours", a-t-il dit.
> 
> Un discours semblable  celui de Jean-Baptiste Lemoyne, secrtaire d'Etat en charge du Tourisme qui avait dclar vendredi que "les sanctions (taient) gradues". "45.000 euros c'est le niveau maximal prvu par la loi, avant cela il y aura de la pdagogie. Le prfet peut prononc une mise en demeure, il peut prononcer ventuellement une fermeture administrative, la palette est large. Mais ds lors que des rgles sont dictes, elles doivent tre respectes", avait-il dclar.


Quand quelqu'un se fait condamner c'est rare qu'il prenne la max. L c'est pareil.

----------


## Ryu2000

https://twitter.com/Poulin2012/statu...42345799954432

----------


## fredoche

Toujours  stigmatiser, accuser, rduire, culpabiliser, ridiculiser, mpriser ceux qui oseraient ne pas penser comme eux.

Sont-ils au courant qu'ils ne reprsentent plus personne ? Il y avait plus de gens dans les rues Samedi que d'lecteurs de LREM ou de Macron dans toute la France.

----------


## Ryu2000

> mpriser


J'allais prendre rendez-vous pour me faire injecter ma premire dose, quand j'ai vu a j'ai laiss tomber.
C'est impressionnant  quel point certains membres d'LREM sont mprisants. Je ne supporte pas les gens comme Grald Darmanin et Gabriel Attal, ils sont dtestable.

Ce n'est pas en insultant les gens non vaccins qu'il va les motiver  y aller.
Par contre a fonctionne bien pour crer des divisions, c'est pour que l'crasante majorit des vaccins mettent encore plus la pression sur la minuscule minorit qui ne l'est pas encore.
Les non-vaccins subissent une intimidation permanente de la part de tout le monde. Du coup a va motiver  certains  ne pas aller se faire vacciner. Parce qu'il y a des gens qui ont l'esprit de contradiction. Plus on leur dit de faire un truc, moins ils vont le faire.

----------


## tanaka59

Bonjour, 




> J'allais prendre rendez-vous pour me faire injecter ma premire dose, quand j'ai vu a j'ai laiss tomber.
> C'est impressionnant  quel point certains membres d'LREM sont mprisants. Je ne supporte pas les gens comme Grald Darmanin et Gabriel Attal, ils sont dtestable.


La palme des personnes les plus mprisantes revient  Sibeth Ndiaye. 




> Ce n'est pas en insultant les gens non vaccins qu'il va les motiver  y aller.
> Par contre a fonctionne bien pour crer des divisions, c'est pour que l'crasante majorit des vaccins mettent encore plus la pression sur la minuscule minorit qui ne l'est pas encore.
> Les non-vaccins subissent une intimidation permanente de la part de tout le monde. Du coup a va motiver  certains  ne pas aller se faire vacciner. Parce qu'il y a des gens qui ont l'esprit de contradiction. Plus on leur dit de faire un truc, moins ils vont le faire.


Le gouvernement est tout simplement a chier dans sa comm' . Ceux hostiles  la vaccination , c'est leurs choix/droits tant qu'il n'y a pas d'obligation. 

Par contre dans ces personnes contre la vaccination, si on retrouve des personnes qui n'ont pas respect couvres feux et autres , la je vais dire c'est bon dbarra . Ces personnes n'ont qu'a s'en prendre  elles mme. Les effort n'ont pas a reposer toujours sur les mmes. Pendant des mois on se dcarcasse pour respecter les protocoles, pendant que d'autres mettent tout par terre . 

Pour les mdecins ou secouristes ou certaines professions paramdicaux , c'est plus discutable. On est cens soigner des gens, pas les contaminer. Cela reviendrait  mettre en cause des nouveaux protocoles d'hygines de dsinfections en salle de chirurgie par exemple.

----------


## Cincinnatus

> Ce n'est pas en insultant les gens non vaccins qu'il va les motiver  y aller.


Fallait tre vaccin avant ! Ou ne pas couter les co**eries. Quant  la motivation pour se faire vacciner : s'occuper de sa sant, de celle des autres, a devrait suffire. 




> Parce qu'il y a des gens qui ont l'esprit de contradiction. Plus on leur dit de faire un truc, moins ils vont le faire.


Dans le temps, on les appelait des gamins. Avec le jeunot Macron, ce sont des Gaulois rfractaires... 




> Le gouvernement est tout simplement a chier dans sa comm' . Ceux hostiles  la vaccination , c'est leurs choix/droits tant qu'il n'y a pas d'obligation.


Et les enfants? 11 vaccins obligatoires, mais ils ne manifestent pas, eux !  ::mrgreen:: 

Le niveau d'argumentation atteint un plancher en ce moment. ::no::

----------


## fredoche

> Fallait tre vaccin avant ! Ou ne pas couter les co**eries. Quant  la motivation pour se faire vacciner : s'occuper de sa sant, de celle des autres, a devrait suffire.


Quelles conneries ?
Celles des labos, celles des gouvernements, celles sur les effets secondaires qu'on ne dclare pas, celles sur la phase de tests  l'chelle plantaire, celles sur le fait que a n'empche pas d'attraper la maladie, ni de la transmettre, ni mme d'en mourir
Une chose est sure, si ce vaccin te provoque des merdes, tu en seras le seul  en assumer les consquences, ni les labos, ni les gouvernements, ni les assurances.



> Dans le temps, on les appelait des gamins. Avec le jeunot Macron, ce sont des Gaulois rfractaires... 
> 
> 
> Et les enfants? 11 vaccins obligatoires, mais ils ne manifestent pas, eux !


1 seulement en Belgique, mais videmment tellement plus de mortalit ou de morbidit infantile dans ce pays voisin



> Le niveau d'argumentation atteint un plancher en ce moment.


Oui et vous tes tous bien plac pour en parler. L Macron il a bien russi son coup, et vous sautez tous  pieds joints dedans, surtout les yaka-faut qu'on (mais vrais cons au demeurant)

Ma fille a 13 ans, n'a pour ainsi dire aucun risque d'attraper la maladie, il n'a jamais t prouv qu'ils taient transmetteurs, jamais. Mais videmment on va leur pourrir la vie comme le reste de la population. Et donc pour elle il n'y a aucun bnfice, que des risques. Tant que je pourrais dire non, ce sera non

Vous tes mrs pour le Macronistan les gars. Les enfermement  rptition, a vous a annihil le cerveau


Au fait les trops malins, il y en a un qui a rflchi comment ils s'en sont sortis en Inde avec leur Variant Delta ? Sans vaccin videmment

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Fallait tre vaccin avant ! Ou ne pas couter les co**eries. Quant  la motivation pour se faire vacciner : s'occuper de sa sant, de celle des autres, a devrait suffire.


Visiblement, pour certains, non.  ::roll::  
Ryu, par exemple, comme le virus ne lui fait pas peur, ou ne le concerne pas (d'aprs lui) alors il s'en fout de mettre la vie des autres en danger  ::ccool::   ::aie:: 




> Dans le temps, on les appelait des gamins. Avec le jeunot Macron, ce sont des Gaulois rfractaires...


Moi, j'appelle cela des imbciles, des abrutis, ...  et autres noms d'oiseaux !




> Le niveau d'argumentation atteint un plancher en ce moment.


Et, ils continuent de creuser... ::calim2::

----------


## ONTAYG

> Au fait les trops malins, il y en a un qui a rflchi comment ils s'en sont sortis en Inde avec leur Variant Delta ? Sans vaccin videmment


Voil ce qui se passe en Inde : https://www.rfi.fr/fr/asie-pacifique...bilan-officiel

Et tout cela  cause du variant Delta, donc bnin pour toi ???

----------


## ddoumeche

> Il faut atteindre l'immunit collective afin de rduire au maximum la transmission (le R0) et ainsi le COVID disparaitra (parce qu'il ne circule plus)
> @ddoumeche m'a dit que c'est 1 truc du pass, mais tous les spcialistes de plateaux tl le disent : baisser le R0 tellement pour que le virus ne circule plus.


Baisser le R0 pour que le virus ne circule plus ne veut pas dire grand chose, puisque c'est la mesure de sa propagation justement. C'est comme de dire qu'il faut ralentir pour que la voiture s'arrte, sauf que la pdale d'acclration est gre par la souche du moment. 
Je ne pense pas avoir dit que l'immunit collective ne servait  rien, juste que les vaccins taient peu efficaces (comprendre, sur les souches actuelles) mais les gens semblent entretenir une confusion entre immunit et vaccin (voir plus bas).




> Le premier problme  : personne ne parle du seuil ? 50%, 60%, 70% ou autre de personnes vaccins.


Personne n'en sait rien, et les fabricants de vaccins se gardent bien de le prciser. Eux vendent un produit conu en 2020 pour la souche historique de 2020.




> Mais le problme c'est que d'aprs les chiffres en Angleterre et Isral, sur les transmissions, c'est 64% d'efficacit en 1 dose et 70-75% en 2 doses (pour le variant Delta pas les autres)
> Parce lorsqu'on dit il faut "X% de la population de vaccins pour faire baisser le R0 pour faire disparatre le virus" Mais c'est pour 1 vaccin efficace  100%.
> 
> Donc sors ta calculatrice, et tu verras qu'avec 50 - 70% d'efficacit il faut plus de 90% de la population de vaccins ... voire mme +   - les chiens, les chats, les poissons rouges.


Ce chiffres m'ont l'air survalus, Pasteur est plus pessimiste que moi (et toi) et annonce carrment qu'une seule dose ne sert  rien. Actuellement, les courbes pidmiques indiquent une petite flambe  45 000 cas/jours outre-manche, en attendant 70 000 dans 15 jours, malgr le fait que 66% des adultes aient recu la double dose.



Situation o nous serons dans 2-3 semaines. 

Autre problme, la flambe actuelle et l'hystrie collective ont vid les stocks de Pfizer et les prises de rdv sont suspendues. Franchement, qui aurait pu prvoir ?
Notre ministre de la sante s'inquite, ostracise les non vaccins, et nous parle de vacciner tout le monde ... alors qu'il faut vacciner en priorit les plus fragiles, c'est  dire, les vieux les hypertendus, les obses. Pas les mineurs qui ne risquent rien et pour qui la balance bnfice/risque est en dfaveur du vaccin.
L'important n'est pas de vendre du produit mais de baisser les hospitalisations.

C'est sans doute pour cela que notre prsident, dans un trait de gnie qui le caractrise, a demand aux franais de faire de grandes manifestations de soutien, ce qu'ils se sont empress de faire avec moult enthousiasme. Ainsi les franais vainquent-ils leur peur et donnent un petit coup de pouce  la contamination par le delta qui est bnin, ce qui aura pour effet d'augmenter l'immunit collective.

----------


## fredoche

> Voil ce qui se passe en Inde : https://www.rfi.fr/fr/asie-pacifique...bilan-officiel
> 
> Et tout cela  cause du variant Delta, donc bnin pour toi ???


Le variant delta, j'en souffre en ce moment. Je reviens dEspagne o j'ai chopp cette merde la semaine dernire. Pour l'instant je suis  l'isolement  domicile, lgislation suisse oblige.

Ton article est entirement au conditionnel. Evidemment nous sommes dans un monde de menteurs, entre les labos, les politiques, les journalistes, etc. Alors que ce pays s'en sorte sans utiliser nos vaccins magiques, a ne peut tre que mensonge. Et quel manque  gagner putain

En attendant, cette source est cense tre neutre et rendre les pays comparables, pas faire la propagande gouvernementale :
https://ourworldindata.org/explorers...BR~DEU~FRA~ISR

----------


## ddoumeche

> Voil ce qui se passe en Inde : https://www.rfi.fr/fr/asie-pacifique...bilan-officiel
> 
> Et tout cela  cause du variant Delta, donc bnin pour toi ???


"Center for Global dvelopment" : un nom pareil pue l'ONG finance par on ne sait qui  des kilomtres .. Ȧ si en fait, ils nous indiquent tre financs par la Bill & Melinda Gates Foundation  hauteur de dizaines de millions de dollar ...

Mais mme sans cela, on peut questionner la pertinence d'une tude qui se conclut par 




> In this paper, we have presented three different data-based estimates for all-cause excess mortality for India. Each of these estimates has shortcomings.
> (...)
> First, unsurprisingly, there is considerable uncertainty within and across estimates. They range from about *1 million* to *6 million* overall


Oui ou peut-tre que toutes ces estimations sont totalement bidons, et je ne vois pas quel crdit on peut leur apporter alors que les chiffres officiels de mortalit ne sont pas diffrents de ceux observs en europe. Donc oui c'est bnin pour moi.

----------


## ONTAYG

Donc il ne faut plus annoncer de chiffres, car ils sont tous soumis  un doute en fonction des relations des uns avec les autres.

----------


## pmithrandir

> Voil ce qui se passe en Inde : https://www.rfi.fr/fr/asie-pacifique...bilan-officiel
> 
> Et tout cela  cause du variant Delta, donc bnin pour toi ???


0,4% de morts, c'est pas rien pour une seule vague.

Mais il faut bien avoir conscience que en Inde, la vie n'a pas le mme prix. 300 morts dans un attentat, c'est "pas trop" grave. Si c'est des pauvres ou des castes infrieures, tout le monde s'en fout.




> Baisser le R0 pour que le virus ne circule plus ne veut pas dire grand chose, puisque c'est la mesure de sa propagation justement. 
> L'important n'est pas de vendre du produit mais de baisser les hospitalisations.


Bien sur que si, le vaccin baissant le risque d'etre porteur de 90%, le R0 tombe forcement.



> Notre ministre de la sante s'inquite, ostracise les non vaccins, et nous parle de vacciner tout le monde ... alors qu'il faut vacciner en priorit les plus fragiles, c'est  dire, les vieux les hypertendus, les obses. Pas les mineurs qui ne risquent rien et pour qui la balance bnfice/risque est en dfaveur du vaccin.
> L'important n'est pas de vendre du produit mais de baisser les hospitalisations.


Les vieux ont eu leur temps... et c'est pas les populations qui transmettent le virus. Les jeunes asymptomatiques eux en revanche le transmettent trs vite car comme ils ne risquent rien, les gestes barrires et l'isolement ne leur parle pas.

----------


## ddoumeche

> Donc il ne faut plus annoncer de chiffres, car ils sont tous soumis  un doute en fonction des relations des uns avec les autres.


Oui, dj il faut regarder qui est l'diteur, et il faut faire au minimum l'effort de lire les tudes que l'on cite au risque de se faire botter en touche.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Oui, dj il faut regarder qui est l'diteur, et il faut faire au minimum l'effort de lire les tudes que l'on cite au risque de se faire botter en touche.


C'est simple : Si c'est une source que la personne valide, alors c'est bon, sinon, ce sont des chiffres truqus, mensongers, etc...  ::roll::   ::mouarf:: 
Un peu comme Ryu qui n'accepte que les trucs qui vont dans son sens.

----------


## ddoumeche

> C'est simple : Si c'est une source que la personne valide, alors c'est bon, sinon, ce sont des chiffres truqus, mensongers, etc...  
> Un peu comme Ryu qui n'accepte que les trucs qui vont dans son sens.


Oui il est sur que toi tu ne ferais pas l'effort de lire une tude, c'est has been et en plus en anglais, l'important ce sont les gros titres. Qu'est ce que tu n'as pas compris dans l'extrait de la conclusion que j'ai cit ? c'est simple pourtant, les auteurs prcisent utiliser 3 mthodes dont aucune ne dit la mme chose, avec une norme incertitude et une estimation allant de un a six.

Si je sortais des chiffres comme cela  mes clients, ils iraient  la concurrence : votre flotte a parcouru entre 100 000 et 600 000 km ce mois-ci, mais nous n'en sommes pas sur.




> Bien sur que si, le vaccin baissant le risque d'etre porteur de 90%, le R0 tombe forcement.


Nous sommes trs loin des 90% d'efficacit, plus proche des 50%,  moins que tu parles d'effectiveness ce qui diffrent. Admettons, o as tu que ton R0 avait chut dans la courbe pidmique britannique ?




> Les vieux ont eu leur temps... et c'est pas les populations qui transmettent le virus. Les jeunes asymptomatiques eux en revanche le transmettent trs vite car comme ils ne risquent rien, les gestes barrires et l'isolement ne leur parle pas.


Les vieux sont tout autant contaminant que les autres, sinon il n'y aurait pas eu d'hcatombes dans les maisons de retraites franaises et  New York. Et il n'y a pas de raison de vacciner les mineurs, surtout avec des produits peu tests sur eux contre une maladie tout  fait bnigne pour leur ge. 
Mais rien ne t'empche de te faire vacciner si tu es fragile et que le vaccin a une efficacit de 90%, et d'apprendre  tes gosses  se laver les mains.

Serais-tu en train de dire que les vieux sont sacrifiables ? dans ce cas, si tout est sacrificable, de quoi a-t'on peur ? il suffit de laisser tout le monde tomber malade.

----------


## Lucio_

> Les vieux sont tout autant contaminant que les autres, sinon il n'y aurait pas eu d'hcatombes dans les maisons de retraites franaises et  New York. Et il n'y a pas de raison de vacciner les mineurs, surtout avec des produits peu tests sur eux contre une maladie tout  fait bnigne pour leur ge.


Des produits peu tests? Des tudes sur plusieurs milliers de personnes, 3 milliards de doses administres dans le monde, ce n'est pas assez? Il en faut combien pour que ce soit considr comme test?
La logique concernant les vaccins en ce moment:





> Mais rien ne t'empche de te faire vacciner si tu es fragile et que le vaccin a une efficacit de 90%, et d'apprendre  tes gosses  se laver les mains.


Se laver les mains? Contre une maladie dont la transmission est principalement aroporte? 
Je n'irais pas jusqu' dire que cela ne sert  rien, mais c'est clairement par suffisent pour se protger du covid.

----------


## Gunny

Tant que tous les participants aux tudes ne seront pas morts de vieillesse, on n'aura pas assez de recul. J'attends moi-mme avec impatience les rsultats des tudes sur la pnicilline.

----------


## micka132

> Moi, j'appelle cela des imbciles, des abrutis, ...  et autres noms d'oiseaux !


Est-ce que tu pourrais rpondre  ma question sur "Qu'est-ce que ca veut dire venir  bout".
Il faut ouvrir les yeux des abrutis !

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Oui il est sur que toi tu ne ferais pas l'effort de lire une tude, c'est has been et en plus en anglais, l'important ce sont les gros titres. Qu'est ce que tu n'as pas compris dans l'extrait de la conclusion que j'ai cit ? c'est simple pourtant, les auteurs prcisent utiliser 3 mthodes dont aucune ne dit la mme chose, avec une norme incertitude et une estimation allant de un a six.


De un, je n'ai pas critiqu tes dires. Ensuite, tu n'as aucune ide de ce que tu dis me concernant, donc, a prouve juste ton arrogance, ton mpris des autres et ton nombrilisme. Bref, tu es aussi intressant qu'un ver de terre, l'utilit en moins !




> Les vieux sont tout autant contaminant que les autres


De ce que j'ai compris, Pierre, disait que les vieux avaient eu le temps de se vacciner, puisqu'ils ont t les premiers  pouvoir le faire. 




> Et il n'y a pas de raison de vacciner les mineurs, surtout avec des produits peu tests sur eux contre une maladie tout  fait bnigne pour leur ge.


Encore un qui n'a pas compris que le danger de ce virus, c'est sa contagiosit ! Et, donc que les jeunes ne soient que peu affects, n'a aucune incidence sur le fait qu'ils peuvent le colporter et donc, en les vaccinant, on diminue le panel disponible pour le virus, et tout ce que a engendre (moins de personnes avec des formes graves, moins de variants possibles, et une diminution progressive du covid, jusqu', on peut l'esprer, sa disparition). Quand au "produits peu tests", je crois que jamais un produit n'a t autant test que ce vaccin en si peu de temps !  ::roll::

----------


## Ryu2000

> Les vieux sont tout autant contaminant que les autres, sinon il n'y aurait pas eu d'hcatombes dans les maisons de retraites franaises et  New York.


Les jeunes bougent plus et ne savent pas quand ils portent la maladie puisque leur systme immunitaire fonctionne correctement. Donc il y moyen que les jeunes fassent plus circuler le virus que les vieux.
Si il y a beaucoup de morts chez les vieux, c'est parce que leur systme immunitaire est faible.

Pourquoi plus de personnes vaccines que de non vaccines meurent de la Covid-19 en Angleterre



> Une personne de 70 ans est 32 fois plus susceptible de mourir de la Covid-19 qu'un jeune de 35 ans , atteste Christian Yates, chercheur  l'universit de Bath, au Royaume-Uni. Or, aucun vaccin nest efficace  100 %. Ce qui signifie qu'*une personne ge de 70 ans et vaccine est toujours plus  risque de mourir de la Covid-19 qu'un jeune de 35 ans non vaccin*. C'est relativement facile  comprendre :  Imaginez que tout le monde soit entirement vaccin. Malgr l'excellente efficacit des vaccins, certaines personnes continueront malgr tout de mourir, explique Christian Yates. On aura alors 100 % de personnes vaccines parmi les dcs. Mais cela ne signifie pas que les vaccins ne sont pas efficaces !

----------


## pmithrandir

> Nous sommes trs loin des 90% d'efficacit, plus proche des 50%,  moins que tu parles d'effectiveness ce qui diffrent. Admettons, o as tu que ton R0 avait chut dans la courbe pidmique britannique ?


le vaccins diminuerait de 90% le risque de mourir du COVID, mais galement, et c'est pour moi son principal avantage, de 90% la possibilit d'tre porteur.

Ce qui veut dire que si le virus se trouve en contact de transmission avec 100 personnes non vaccines, il en contaminera 100, quand il ne pourra s'installer que sur 10 personnes vaccines. Son R0 va donc immdiatement baisser  mesure que son contexte incluera de plus en plus de personnes vaccines.
On a donc un R0 en milieu de rfrence sans vaccin, et d'autres R0 dans des milieux plus hostiles pour le virus.



> Les vieux sont tout autant contaminant que les autres, sinon il n'y aurait pas eu d'hcatombes dans les maisons de retraites franaises et  New York. Et il n'y a pas de raison de vacciner les mineurs, surtout avec des produits peu tests sur eux contre une maladie tout  fait bnigne pour leur ge. 
> Mais rien ne t'empche de te faire vacciner si tu es fragile et que le vaccin a une efficacit de 90%, et d'apprendre  tes gosses  se laver les mains.


En fait, les vieux ont globalement moins de contacts sociaux. Comme ils ont aussi plus de risque, ils font en gnral beaucoup plus attention. 



> Serais-tu en train de dire que les vieux sont sacrifiables ? dans ce cas, si tout est sacrifiable, de quoi a-t'on peur ? il suffit de laisser tout le monde tomber malade.


Ce n'est pas ce que j'ai dit.

Pour moi, une grande partie de la population age qui voulait se faire vacciner l'est dj. Ce n'est pas le cas du reste de la population. J'attends par exemple pour avoir la seconde dose. Et c'est pas si facile de trouver un rendez-vous avec les annonces de Macron sur mon lieux de vacances. J'aurai aim ne pas attendre le 25 aout, date de mon second rendez vous  mon domicile.

----------


## ddoumeche

> Le variant delta, j'en souffre en ce moment. Je reviens dEspagne o j'ai chopp cette merde la semaine dernire. Pour l'instant je suis  l'isolement  domicile, lgislation suisse oblige.


Remets-toi bien fredoche et pour cela mange des hutres. Tu tais vaccin, j'imagine ?




> Des produits peu tests? Des tudes sur plusieurs milliers de personnes, 3 milliards de doses administres dans le monde, ce n'est pas assez? Il en faut combien pour que ce soit considr comme test?
> La logique concernant les vaccins en ce moment:


18 hamsters, oui, on est dans la parodie.




> De un, je n'ai pas critiqu tes dires. Ensuite, tu n'as aucune ide de ce que tu dis me concernant, donc, a prouve juste ton arrogance, ton mpris des autres et ton nombrilisme. Bref, tu es aussi intressant qu'un ver de terre, l'utilit en moins !


Non sans blague ? tu as juste dit que la source de l'information ne me convenant pas (certes, mais c'est mon droit), j'ai prtendu que les chiffres ne pouvaient tre vrai, bien que les auteurs eux-mme admettent que leurs rsultats taient trs incertains (_considerable uncertainty_). Forcment, on devrait tre interpell quand certains prtendent que le gouvernement indien a cach 90% des dcs dus aux covid. 
Et si ta remarque n'tait pas une critique, alors ma rponse n'en tait pas une non plus.

Tu as oubli nazi dans ton argutie quelque peu sectaire, quoique d'autres s'en sont charg  ta place. Bref, tu te sens mieux ?




> De ce que j'ai compris, Pierre, disait que les vieux avaient eu le temps de se vacciner, puisqu'ils ont t les premiers  pouvoir le faire.


Il en manque 20%, ce qui fait 3.25 millions de personnes  risque rien que pour cette catgorie.




> Encore un qui n'a pas compris que le danger de ce virus, c'est sa contagiosit !


Encore une nouveaut, il faut rcrire les manuels d'pidmiologie.




> Et, donc que les jeunes ne soient que peu affects, n'a aucune incidence sur le fait qu'ils peuvent le colporter et donc, en les vaccinant, on diminue le panel disponible pour le virus, et tout ce que a engendre (moins de personnes avec des formes graves, moins de variants possibles, et une diminution progressive du covid, jusqu', on peut l'esprer, sa disparition). Quand au "produits peu tests", je crois que jamais un produit n'a t autant test que ce vaccin en si peu de temps !


Ce n'est pas le nombre de cas qui pose le plus gros problme, mais le nombre d'hospitalisations et de dcs, donc la vaccination prioritaire des personnes  risques. Surtout qu' ce rythme, la population ne sera pas compltement vaccine avant la fin de l'automne au mieux. Quelque soit l'efficacit du vaccin, qui d'ailleurs envoit 5 fois plus de jeunes  l'hpital que le Covid lui mme.
Oui, le produit est test sur nous en temps rel et parfois mme retir de la vente. 

Ajoutons que le covid ne disparatra pas avant des annes au vu des personnes vaccines dans le monde, si jamais il disparait. Aussi ne vous en faites pas avec vos plans sur la comte au sujet des variants, le covid aura le temps de muter des centaines de fois.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Ce n'est pas le nombre de cas qui pose le plus gros problme, mais le nombre d'hospitalisations et de dcs, donc la vaccination prioritaire des personnes  risques.


Ouais mais si il y a 2 millions de jeunes infects en mme, il y en peut-tre 20 qui vont tre hospitaliss et 1 qui va faire une forme grave, du coup ils vont prendre des places et comme les hpitaux franais saturent facilement il n'y aura pas de place pour tout le monde.




> le covid aura le temps de muter des centaines de fois.


Il est possible que a finisse comme la grippe ou le rhume. Chaque anne il y a plusieurs variants de grippe qui circulent et ce n'est pas la fin du monde
Nos systmes immunitaires seront  prt  se dfendre contre cette famille de virus. (SARS-CoV-2)

----------


## fredoche

> Des produits peu tests? Des tudes sur plusieurs milliers de personnes, 3 milliards de doses administres dans le monde, ce n'est pas assez? Il en faut combien pour que ce soit considr comme test?
> La logique concernant les vaccins en ce moment:


Est-ce que tu peux imaginer que pour plein de gens et pour des tas de raisons tout  fait lgitimes ces vaccins reprsentent un risque non ngligeable ?
Avec votre mmoire de poisson rouge, vous avez oubli que Astrazaneca provoque suffisamment de thromboses pour qu'on en limite l'usage au plus de 55 ans, et qu'on finisse par ne plus en utiliser. C'tait il y a 3 mois en France
Quand  l'ivermectine ,c'est effectivement 3 milliards de doses au minimum sur plusieurs dcennies et 0 effet secondaire.
La ralit de ces vaccins, c'est quoi au juste ? Si on a 100 000, 200 000 , 2 000 000 de personnes qui ont des consquences fcheuses, qui va assumer quoi ?

Est-ce que certains d'entre vous pourraient admettre qu'on puisse attendre des vaccins classiques,  base de virus dsactivs, comme ceux chinois, parce que peut-tre c'est juste plus conventionnel, moins OGM. 

Je mange pas d'huitres DDoumeche, mais surdose de Vitamine D, et j'avais ma bouteille de zinc qui m'attendait en Suisse. Je viens aussi hier de prendre 2 comprims d'ivermectine (en vente libre au Brsil, donc ici tous les brsiliens en ont), mme s'il est probable qu'ils ne serviront  rien. En fait depuis hier a va trs bien. Non je n'tais pas vaccin et je n'tais pas partisan de le faire, mme si je respecte ceux qui le font. Maintenant ce sera inutile pour moi, l'immunit procure par l'infection sera autrement plus efficace.
Le plus chiant c'est la quarantaine.

----------


## Ryu2000

> l'immunit procure par l'infection sera autrement plus efficace.


En France si t'as t malade a ne donne qu'un pass sanitaire de 6 mois.  ::(: 
Certificat de rtablissement Covid : comment l'obtenir, pour voyager ?



> compter du 10 juillet 2021, le rsultat attestant le rtablissement du Covid-19 est limit  un test RT-PCR d'au moins 11 jours et datant de moins de 6 mois.


a finira peut-tre pareil avec les vaccins, une dose donnera un pass sanitaire de 6 mois.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Non sans blague ? tu as juste dit que la source de l'information ne me convenant pas


Visiblement, tu n'as pas compris la remarque, elle n'est peut-tre pas claire, c'est possible. Il y a parfois une diffrence entre ce que l'on veut dire en crivant, et ce que les personnes lisant comprennent.

Ma remarque tait gnraliste. Elle ne concernait pas ta remarque, avec laquelle j'tais plutt d'accord.

----------


## ddoumeche

> le vaccins diminuerait de 90% le risque de mourir du COVID, mais galement, et c'est pour moi son principal avantage, de 90% la possibilit d'tre porteur.


Il est trop tot pour le dire car selon le compte-rendu du Ministre de la Sant britannique publi le 21 juin, le taux de ltalit entre vaccins deux doses, et non vaccin est identique.




> En fait, les vieux ont globalement moins de contacts sociaux. Comme ils ont aussi plus de risque, ils font en gnral beaucoup plus attention. 
> Ce n'est pas ce que j'ai dit.


Si ce n'est pas ce que tu as dit. Cela ne change rien au fait que les vieux meurent du covid donc qu'il faille les vacciner en priorit ainsi que les personnes  risques, comparativement aux jeunes qui ne courent quasiment aucun risque.




> Pour moi, une grande partie de la population age qui voulait se faire vacciner l'est dj. Ce n'est pas le cas du reste de la population. J'attends par exemple pour avoir la seconde dose. Et c'est pas si facile de trouver un rendez-vous avec les annonces de Macron sur mon lieux de vacances. J'aurai aim ne pas attendre le 25 aot, date de mon second rendez vous  mon domicile.


Tu vas peut-tre tomber malade et acqurir l'immunit avant mme d'avoir ton deuxime shoot.

----------


## fredoche

> En France si t'as t malade a ne donne qu'un pass sanitaire de 6 mois. 
> Certificat de rtablissement Covid : comment l'obtenir, pour voyager ?
> 
> 
> a finira peut-tre pareil avec les vaccins, une dose donnera un pass sanitaire de 6 mois.


6 mois aussi ici aussi. 
Mon amie belge qui avait t infecte en mars 2020 prsente toujours  16 mois plus tard un maximum d'anticorps quand on lui fait les analyses. C'est ce qu'on devrait rechercher plutt que de tabler sur des dlais arbitraires.

----------


## Ryu2000

> le taux de ltalit entre vaccins deux doses, et non vaccin est identique.


Ouais mais peut-tre que plus les gens sont vieux et plus ils sont vaccins.
Ce n'est pas surprenant qu'un type de 85 ans qui a eu ses 3 doses meure de la maladie, par contre ce serait extrmement surprenant que a arrive  une fille de 18 ans non vaccin.

 Une personne de 70 ans est 32 fois plus susceptible de mourir de la Covid-19 qu'un jeune de 35 ans

----------


## ddoumeche

> Ouais mais si il y a 2 millions de jeunes infects en mme, il y en peut-tre 20 qui vont tre hospitaliss et 1 qui va faire une forme grave, du coup ils vont prendre des places et comme les hpitaux franais saturent facilement il n'y aura pas de place pour tout le monde.


Et sur ces deux millions de jeunes, il y en aura 120 faisant une myocardite, donc pour conomiser 20 lits et 1 forme grave, on en immobilisera 6 fois plus et on aura 20 formes graves. Super.




> Je mange pas d'huitres DDoumeche, mais surdose de Vitamine D, et j'avais ma bouteille de zinc qui m'attendait en Suisse. Je viens aussi hier de prendre 2 comprims d'ivermectine (en vente libre au Brsil, donc ici tous les brsiliens en ont), mme s'il est probable qu'ils ne serviront  rien. En fait depuis hier a va trs bien. Non je n'tais pas vaccin et je n'tais pas partisan de le faire, mme si je respecte ceux qui le font. Maintenant ce sera inutile pour moi, l'immunit procure par l'infection sera autrement plus efficace.
> Le plus chiant c'est la quarantaine.


Voila, c'est ton choix, chacun ses petits problmes de sante. Et ton immunit naturelle sera 6.72 suprieure  celle du vaccin. Tu devrais manger des hutres et des produits de la mer en gnral, et des noix.

----------


## pmithrandir

Sauf que ces 2millions de jeunes ne vont pas rester entre eux.

Ils laissent la maladie continuer  circuler... et surtout a un moment ils entrent en contact avec d'autres catgories de populations moins rsistantes.
Par exemple ces vieux dont tu parles, mais galement tous les immunodpressifs, toutes les personnes qui ne peuvent pas se vacciner, etc...

Si tu prends mon exemple, j'ai eu un dlai d'un mois avant vaccination car je venais de prendre un shoot de vaccin anti coqueluche.
Et si tu arrives a ton rendez vous avec un peu de fivre, tu repars chez toi.

----------


## ddoumeche

> Sauf que ces 2 millions de jeunes ne vont pas rester entre eux.


Non, ils vont mme tomber malades en grand nombre.




> Ils laissent la maladie continuer  circuler... et surtout a un moment ils entrent en contact avec d'autres catgories de populations moins rsistantes.
> Par exemple ces vieux dont tu parles


Et bien comme je le disais, ces vieux devraient tous tre vaccins, comme dans tous les pays d'europe de l'ouest sauf un ... sinon on dira que c'est de leur faute, qu'ils encombrent les hpitaux. Les mesures sont mme idiotes politiquement, car qui va voter pour LREM au second tour si ce ne sont les vieux ?
Le cancer n'est pas un facteur de comorbidit, pas plus le VIH .. et on va devoir pnaliser tout le monde au bnfice de ceux qui, quoi qu'on fasse, ne pourront pas se vacciner ? Alors qu'il leur suffit de porter des masques ? dois-je ractualiser mon pass si j'attrape la gastro, ou une MST ? quid de la coqueluche qui est aussi une maladie contagieuse et mortelle ?




> Si tu prends mon exemple, j'ai eu un dlai d'un mois avant vaccination car je venais de prendre un shoot de vaccin anti coqueluche.


Oui et j'attend aussi ma seconde dose aprs avoir rat le prcdent rdv suite  une chute d'escalier, mais impossible d'en obtenir un nouveau dans les centres environnants ... puisque le dpartement n'a pas t livr en vaccins depuis plus de 15 jours et que les gens se sont rus sur le centres.
Comment cela fait de se sentir comme un pariah de seconde zone n'ayant pas le droit d'aller au restaurant, au muse,  la bibliothque, et j'en passe comme 60% de ses concitoyens ? tu peux mme te faire mettre  pied du jour au lendemain maintenant.




> Tant que tous les participants aux tudes ne seront pas morts de vieillesse, on n'aura pas assez de recul. J'attends moi-mme avec impatience les rsultats des tudes sur la pnicilline.


Attention, il faut pas parler de ce sujet : la pnicilline n'a jamais fait l'objet d'tudes en double aveugle, il ne faut pas prendre de macrolides surtout avec le covid, ils peuvent provoquer des crises cardiaques, des troubles de la vision, des souches bactriennes rsistantes, une surmortalit de 900% (cache par le gouvernement, car c'est un complot), Alexander Fleming est un escroc cherchant uniquement  faire parler de lui ... la liste est trop longue.

----------


## fredinkan

> Ouais mais si il y a 2 millions de jeunes infects en mme, il y en peut-tre 20 qui vont tre hospitaliss et 1 qui va faire une forme grave, du coup ils vont prendre des places et comme les hpitaux franais saturent facilement il n'y aura pas de place pour tout le monde.





> Et sur ces deux millions de jeunes, il y en aura 120 faisant une myocardite, donc pour conomiser 20 lits et 1 forme grave, on en immobilisera 6 fois plus et on aura 20 formes graves. Super.


Un des plus gros dfi qui arrive, outre le fait de la saturation des soins intensifs qu'on a dj pu exprimenter, c'est galement les problme de covid long. Ca touche entre 20% et 30% des infects symptomatiques, c'est donc une grosse proportion. A plus forte raison qu'il semble y avoir une concordance entre le fait d'tre sportif / avec un trs bon systme cardiovasculaire et le fait de dvelopper des symptmes de covid long...
Jusqu' maintenant on sait que ce n'est pas mortel dans l'immdiat, mais compte tenu des effets d'inflammation d'organes il est possible que cela fasse augmenter assez fortement les cots de la sant et l'utilisation d'units mdicales.




> 6 mois aussi ici aussi. 
> Mon amie belge qui avait t infecte en mars 2020 prsente toujours  16 mois plus tard un maximum d'anticorps quand on lui fait les analyses. C'est ce qu'on devrait rechercher plutt que de tabler sur des dlais arbitraires.


Jusqu' maintenant le fait d'avoir t infect semble tre trs efficace. Les personnes guries ayant dvelopps de nouvelles infections taient dans la quasi totalit immodficientes...




> Tu devrais manger des hutres et des produits de la mer en gnral, et des noix.


Un peu de dtail l dessus car quand je l'ai chopp, j'ai pass beaucoup de temps  me renseigner sur le pourquoi du comment des recommendations zinc-vitamine D et mon mdecin m'a donn pas mal de rfrences qui en parlent:

- Des oeufs donnent galement un bon apport en vitamine D si on n'aime pas les produits de la mer.... Ou on peut aller suffisemment prendre le soleil tant donn qu'on la synthtise. Une carence rend cependant important les risques cardiovasculaires,  plus forte raison au vu les effet d'inflammation produits par le COVID. - Mais ce n'est pas le plus important au final si on a une vie assez saine.

- Le zinc est cependant aussi trs important avec le COVID, du fait de son effet anti-inflammatoire et pour l'immunit virale. J'ai pu lire que le corps en consommait une quantit assez importante lors de la synthse des anticorps contre le COVID (il me semble avoir vu que c'tait de l'ordre d'une fois et demi l'utilisation en cas d'infection  la grippe - la vraie, pas le coup de froid de l'hiver...). Du coup les produits de la mer (principalement les huitres), et du foie donnent de bons apports.

----------


## Lucio_

> Est-ce que tu peux imaginer que pour plein de gens et pour des tas de raisons tout  fait lgitimes ces vaccins reprsentent un risque non ngligeable ?


Je ne sais pas, vous parlez de qui exactement? Ceux qui ne peuvent pas se faire vacciner pour des raisons mdicales et qui ne peuvent pas revivre normalement parce que d'autres qui peuvent se faire vacciner ne le font pas?
Je crois que les personnes en question sont exemptes de vaccin, du coup je le comprends compltement.




> Avec votre mmoire de poisson rouge, vous avez oubli que Astrazaneca provoque suffisamment de thromboses pour qu'on en limite l'usage au plus de 55 ans, et qu'on finisse par ne plus en utiliser. C'tait il y a 3 mois en France


Qu'est-ce qui vous fait croire que je ne m'en souviens pas exactement?
On parle de quelque chose qui arrive  un ratio de 1/100000 doses.
Compar au Covid-19, il y a encore un bnfice  se faire vacciner.
Mais cela montre que les autorits sanitaires sont plus que prudente avec les vaccins, et ne se permettent pas de faire n'importe quoi avec notre sant.





> Quand  l'ivermectine ,c'est effectivement 3 milliards de doses au minimum sur plusieurs dcennies et 0 effet secondaire.
> La ralit de ces vaccins, c'est quoi au juste ? Si on a 100 000, 200 000 , 2 000 000 de personnes qui ont des consquences fcheuses, qui va assumer quoi ?


Et si l'on soignait le Covid-19 avec de l'ivermectine, et qu'il y a, je ne sais pas 2 millions de morts parce que le medicament n'est finalement pas efficace, qui va assumer quoi ?
Avec le vaccin, il y a eu des tudes sur des milliers de gens, qui fait que les consquences fcheuses n'ont pas beaucoup de chance d'tre nombreuses.
En face, on a un medicament dont l'efficacit a t tests sur 20 hamsters.
C'etait ca le propos de l'image, pas dire que l'ivermectine est plus ou moins dangeureuse que le vaccin.





> Est-ce que certains d'entre vous pourraient admettre qu'on puisse attendre des vaccins classiques,  base de virus dsactivs, comme ceux chinois, parce que peut-tre c'est juste plus conventionnel, moins OGM.


Personnellement, je trouve a irrationnel d'attendre.
Le vaccin en question est moins efficace:
https://www.lemonde.fr/planete/artic...8760_3244.html
Certaines etudes lis au vaccin seraient moins transparente que voulu:
https://www.wsj.com/articles/chinas-...ls-11610470581

Et en attendant de se faire vacciner, combien de personnes seront contamines a cause de cette attente? pour tous les covid longs et les dcs, qui va assumer quoi ?

----------


## tanaka59

Bonjour, 




> Et bien comme je le disais, ces vieux devraient tous tre vaccins, comme dans tous les pays d'europe de l'ouest sauf un ... sinon on dira que c'est de leur faute, qu'ils encombrent les hpitaux.


Ma position :

Je suis pour la vaccination obligatoire , dans certains.

Personnel mdical et paramdical (pour "complter" les protocoles sanitaires ) avec une barrire de protection en plus.

Pour les personnes les plus fragiles (pour crer une barrire supplmentaire ... ) et surtout les protger d'elles mmes de formes graves

Pour tous ? Non je ne suis pas pour.




> Le cancer n'est pas un facteur de comorbidit, pas plus le VIH .. et on va devoir pnaliser tout le monde au bnfice de ceux qui, quoi qu'on fasse, ne pourront pas se vacciner ? Alors qu'il leur suffit de porter des masques ? dois-je ractualiser mon pass si j'attrape la gastro, ou une MST ? quid de la coqueluche qui est aussi une maladie contagieuse et mortelle ?
> 
> Oui et j'attend aussi ma seconde dose aprs avoir rat le prcdent rdv suite  une chute d'escalier, mais impossible d'en obtenir un nouveau dans les centres environnants ... puisque le dpartement n'a pas t livr en vaccins depuis plus de 15 jours et que les gens se sont rus sur le centres.


C'est qu'on vient d'ouvrir la boite de pandore surtout ! 

1) Cette histoire de pass sanitaire c'est de la sgrgation mdicale : article 7 et article 25 de la dclaration universelle des droits de l'homme : https://www.un.org/fr/universal-decl...-human-rights/ , article 1 de  Dclaration des Droits de l'Homme et du Citoyen : https://www.legifrance.gouv.fr/conte...itoyen-de-1789 .

2) https://www.service-public.fr/partic...vosdroits/N286 

3) article L1132-2 du Code du travail , article 225-1 du Code pnal (discrimination = dlit ) 




> Comment cela fait de se sentir comme un pariah de seconde zone n'ayant pas le droit d'aller au restaurant, au muse,  la bibliothque, et j'en passe comme 60% de ses concitoyens ? tu peux mme te faire mettre  pied du jour au lendemain maintenant.


Pour contourner le problme c'est assez simple :

1) Falsifier des documents (faux test pcr, faux certification de vaccination ... ) , ne pas hsiter  tre verreux. 

2) Faire un scandale en expliquant qu'il s'agit d'une discrimination sur le plan mdical (contraire aux textes de lois prcits plus haut). Ne pas hsiter  prendre  tmoins les personnes autour de soi avec l'exemple suivant : 

     - sortir une affiche avec la mention "interdit aux personnes handicapes et cancreuses" 
     - prononcer cette phrase a haute voix pour justement interpeller l'opinion quitte  choquer

3) Faire le forcing 

4) Dans le "pire des cas" , cela peut finir en bagarre gnrale . Mme en cas de prsence de la police ...

* Situation qui peut tre vu comme caricaturale ... Et pourtant non . Une forme de "crdit social" ou "droit social" vient d'tre cr.   ::?:   ::furax:: 

---

Le problme de fond du protocole du "pass sanitaire" , c'est pour les personnes non vaccines ou tout simplement en cas de date de premption/dsactivation pour X ou Y raison. 

tant personnellement entirement vaccin pour le moment , je n'ai pas problme pour le moment.

Jespre simplement qu'on arrivera pas  ce genre de situation cauchemardesque ... et discriminante  limite de l'humiliation .  ::?:   ::furax:: 

--- 

Sur le plan thique et dontologique , on vient de passer un cap qui est plus que dangereux.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> 1) Cette histoire de pass sanitaire c'est de la sgrgation mdicale : article 7 et article 25 de la dclaration universelle des droits de l'homme : https://www.un.org/fr/universal-decl...-human-rights/ , article 1 de  Dclaration des Droits de l'Homme et du Citoyen : https://www.legifrance.gouv.fr/conte...itoyen-de-1789 .


Et tu as lu l'article premier de la dclaration universelle des droits de l'homme ?



> Tous les tres humains naissent libres et gaux en dignit et en droits. Ils sont dous de raison et de conscience et doivent agir les uns envers les autres dans un esprit de fraternit.


Donc, devant un virus pouvant tre dangereux, voire mortel, pour une partie de la population et contre lequel il existe un vaccin, il est logique de se faire vacciner dans un esprit de fraternit les uns envers les autres. Bon, cela dit, a s'adresse aux tres humains dous de raison et de conscience. a limite, videmment !  ::aie::   ::mouarf::

----------


## Ryu2000

> Donc, devant un virus pouvant tre dangereux, voire mortel, pour une partie de la population et contre lequel il existe un vaccin


On peut dire exactement la mme chose  propos de la grippe et tout le monde ne va pas se faire vacciner chaque anne.

Au Royaume-Uni et en isral la majorit de la population a reu 2 doses ou plus, ces pays sont largement en avance sur nous et on voit que les hospitalisations augmentent et pas forcment moins vite que chez nous.

Ce n'est pas parce que quelqu'un a reu ces 3 doses qu'il a 0% de chance de finir hospitalis :
Covid-19: au Royaume-Uni, le lien maladie-dcs est rompu



> Ce chiffre de 40 % des nouveaux hospitaliss dj vaccins suffit  inquiter les responsables du NHS (service de sant public), alors que le pays connat une flambe pidmique due au trs contagieux variant Delta. La barre des 50.000 nouveaux cas est allgrement franchie certains jours et le ministre de la Sant, Sajid Javid, a estim que le chiffre pourrait monter  100.000 dans lt. Malgr cela, lessentiel des restrictions a t lev lundi en Angleterre, dont lobligation du port du masque, mme sil a t maintenu dans certains transports publics ou recommand dans les supermarchs.


Bon aprs il y a beaucoup plus de gens vaccins que de gens non vaccins et les vaccins ne reprsentent que 40% des hospitaliss, donc les vaccins fonctionnent.

"Le gouvernement doit immdiatement apporter le troisime vaccin en Isral" (B. Netanyahou)



> Le rapport indique qu'au cours des conversations, M. Netanyahou a t inform de l'approvisionnement des vaccins pour lutter contre le variant delta, et a conclu qu'Isral a besoin d'un million de doses supplmentaires et de commencer immdiatement l'administration d'une troisime injection aux adultes.

----------


## ONTAYG

> Donc, devant un virus pouvant tre dangereux, voire mortel, pour une partie de la population et contre lequel il existe un vaccin, il est logique de se faire vacciner dans un esprit de fraternit les uns envers les autres. Bon, cela dit, a s'adresse aux tres humains dous de raison et de conscience. a limite, videmment !


Je suis tout  fait d'accord avec toi.

Les anti machins trucs disent dans la rue "Libert, Egalit, Fraternit", ils oublient les derniers derniers mots :

Egalit : on est tous gaux devant la vaccination, que tu sois riches, pauvres, etc.. tu as droit  ton vaccin
Fraternit : je ne peux mieux l'exprimer que ce que tu as crit.

Une phrase ma marque  l'assemble devant ce ramassis de bon  rien, un dput  dit que le virus n'attendrai pas que l'on vote une loi il continu son travail de sappe.

Alors que l'on devrait tous aller dans le mme sens, c'est pourquoi je pense que ce que veut faire le gouvernement actuellement est la meilleure chose. Car sans cela le virus  encore de beaux jours devant lui.

----------


## ddoumeche

> Un des plus gros dfi qui arrive, outre le fait de la saturation des soins intensifs qu'on a dj pu exprimenter.
> 
> Jusqu' maintenant on sait que ce n'est pas mortel dans l'immdiat, mais compte tenu des effets d'inflammation d'organes il est possible que cela fasse augmenter assez fortement les cots de la sant et l'utilisation d'units mdicales.


C'est sans doute le cadet des soucis de notre ministre qui est droit dans ses bottes tel un caporal-chef du Kaiser et a dcid que le vaccin viterait ce problme.
(...)
Et ce ne sont pas les quipements et le personnel mdical qui cotent le plus cher dans la sant, comparativement  ce qu'ils rapportent, mais pour changer cela une rvolution s'impose.




> - Le zinc est cependant aussi trs important avec le COVID, du fait de son effet anti-inflammatoire et pour l'immunit virale. J'ai pu lire que le corps en consommait une quantit assez importante lors de la synthse des anticorps contre le COVID (il me semble avoir vu que c'tait de l'ordre d'une fois et demi l'utilisation en cas d'infection  la grippe - la vraie, pas le coup de froid de l'hiver...). Du coup les produits de la mer (principalement les huitres), et du foie donnent de bons apports.


L'homo modernicus est carenc en Zinc, mais aussi certaines communaut principalement herbivores, suivez mon regard ... Une vraie politique de sante se reposerait sur la nutrition, mais j'imagine qu'on ne pourrait pas vendre autant de mdicaments.
Anecdote : mon beau pre t trait 20 ans pour un glaucome, alors qu'il n'a jamais eu de glaucome de sa vie.




> Falsifier des documents (faux test pcr, faux certification de vaccination ... ) , ne pas hsiter  tre vreux.


Attention, l'usage de faux documents est svrement rprim ... mais contre un pourboire, les restaurateurs peuvent dire, "je le connais, il vient manger ici tous les midis et m'a dj montr son Pass".

Aprs oui, vous pouvez entrer en "rsistance" comme le firent les hongrois, mais vous ne devez pas forcment attaquer la police, vous devez lire Toukhatchevski

----------


## ONTAYG

Les anglais ont principalement t vaccin avec l'Astra qui semble moins performant avec les variant que le Pfizer qui est majoritaire en France.

Et Isral a quasiment tout dconfin d'un coup.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Et Isral a quasiment tout dconfin d'un coup.


Ouais mais puisque une grosse partie de la population isralienne a reu au moins 2 doses de Pfizer, normalement les contaminations ne devraient pas repartir  la hausse, puisqu'il parait que le vaccin fait qu'on a moins de chance d'tre contamin, moins de chance de transmettre le virus, moins de chance de tomber malade.

L'efficacit des vaccins ne peut que diminuer, puisque les variants qui apparaissent sont de plus en plus rsistant.

----------


## Danfre

> Je suis tout  fait d'accord avec toi.
> 
> Les anti machins trucs disent dans la rue "Libert, Egalit, Fraternit", ils oublient les derniers derniers mots :
> 
> Egalit : on est tous gaux devant la vaccination, que tu sois riches, pauvres, etc.. tu as droit  ton vaccin
> Fraternit : je ne peux mieux l'exprimer que ce que tu as crit.
> 
> Une phrase ma marque  l'assemble devant ce ramassis de bon  rien, un dput  dit que le virus n'attendrai pas que l'on vote une loi il continu son travail de sappe.
> 
> Alors que l'on devrait tous aller dans le mme sens, c'est pourquoi je pense que ce que veut faire le gouvernement actuellement est la meilleure chose. Car sans cela le virus  encore de beaux jours devant lui.


Ce qui m'a marqu c'est que la _dpute_ Wonner puisse - encore - dbiter ses btises impunment.

On aimerait parfois que la com gouvernementale arrte de mnager les anti-vax et dise les choses bien clairement.. un peu comme cette dame, qui vit pourtant au pays o l'individualisme est roi :
https://twitter.com/i/status/1417553672750333954

----------


## tanaka59

Bonsoir, 




> Et tu as lu l'article premier de la dclaration universelle des droits de l'homme ?


Oui




> L'homo modernicus


Je connaissais pas comme expression  ::aie:: 




> Attention, l'usage de faux documents est svrement rprim ... mais contre un pourboire, les restaurateurs peuvent dire, "je le connais, il vient manger ici tous les midis et m'a dj montr son Pass".
> 
> Aprs oui, vous pouvez entrer en "rsistance" comme le firent les hongrois, mais vous ne devez pas forcment attaquer la police, vous devez lire Toukhatchevski


Car tu crois que certains vont se priver de le faire ?

---

Allez hop , de quoi apporter du grain  moudre : https://www.leparisien.fr/faits-dive...OEX2XYQWY4.php , https://www.leparisien.fr/faits-dive...565RW2E5DA.php

----------


## David_g

> Ce qui m'a marqu c'est que la _dpute_ Wonner puisse - encore - dbiter ses btises impunment.


Et on a eu un bel enchainement avec JSF. Quel grand moment de l'histoire parlementaire.  ::roll::  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Ryu2000

> faux certification de vaccination


Y'en a qui ont essay ils ont eu des problmes :
Dans le Val de Marne, une pharmacienne et son complice interpells pour trafic de certificats de vaccination

Covid-19 : six personnes mises en examen pour trafic de faux certificats de vaccination



> Conformment aux rquisitions du parquet, deux personnes ont t places en dtention provisoire. Les autres ont t places sous contrle judiciaire. D'aprs Le Monde, parmi les personnes inculpes, figurent "une agente administrative travaillant dans un centre de vaccination situ en banlieue lyonnaise" ainsi que le titulaire d'un compte Snapchat baptis "mdecin incroyable", qui proposait "moyennant le paiement dune somme comprise entre 350 et 500 euros" la fourniture de faux certificats de vaccination.


====
Pour l'instant les dputs peuvent encore ne pas tre vaccins (mais ils le sont dj quasi tous) :
Le pass sanitaire peut-il tre impos  l'Assemble nationale ?



> L'Assemble est un lieu de travail comme un autre, explique la prsidence. Un lieu pas encore soumis au pass sanitaire. Et quoi qu'il advient l'hmicycle ne sera jamais concern par cette rgle regrette Jean-Baptiste Moreau, dput de la Creuse.
> 
> On aurait d imposer le pass sanitaire dans lHmicycle, mais apparemment, constitutionnellement ce nest pas possible. *On na pas le droit dinterdire  un dput, reprsentant du peuple daccder  lHmicycle pour quelques raisons que ce soit*, appuie-t-il.
> 
> Exemplarit oblige, le pass sanitaire a t demand  tous lus participants au pot de fin de session.

----------


## ddoumeche

> C'est qu'on vient d'ouvrir la boite de pandore surtout ! 
> 
> 1) Cette histoire de pass sanitaire c'est de la sgrgation mdicale : article 7 et article 25 de la dclaration universelle des droits de l'homme : https://www.un.org/fr/universal-decl...-human-rights/ , article 1 de  Dclaration des Droits de l'Homme et du Citoyen : https://www.legifrance.gouv.fr/conte...itoyen-de-1789 .


Puisque tu en parles, en tant que franais, je vomi la dclaration universelle des droits de l'homme qui est une copie mascule de la dclaration des droits de l'homme *et du citoyen* de 1789, nanmoins :

_Article 1er_ : tu peux objecter que l'obligation d'un pass est une atteinte  ta dignit et ta libert, certainement, voir mme  tes droits_Article 5_ : ne s'applique pas  ton cas, sauf si tu me dis que les piqres sont une torture dgradante_Article 25_ : tu auras toujours le RSA_Article 3 : "Tout individu a droit  la vie,  la libert et  la sret de sa personne_" en objectant que personne pas mme le prescripteur (l'tat) ne peut te garantir que le vaccin ne va pas te tuer, aussi il te suffit de trouver 1 seul cas de personne dcd suite au Pfizer en Europe, et mme aux USA ... ce qui sera facile vu le grand nombre d'effets secondaires, mme le CDC reconnaissant qu'il y a des morts. 

Le but n'est videment pas de dtourner le sens du texte et te parler de fraternit pour justifier d'une coercition pour te la mettre, soit bien profondment comme avec DSK, soit dans la nuque comme avec Bria, tout en sacrifiant les vieux pour justifier la Terreur. Mais toujours en t'appelant _Camarade_.
La fraternit consiste  soutenir son frre dans ses choix et vice versa.

Tu as oubli l'article II _le but de toute association politique est la conservation des droits naturels et imprescriptibles de l'homme; ces droits sont la libert, la proprit, la suret, et la rsistance  l'oppression_

Mais comme le disait un clbre professeur, tout ceci est un imbroglio politique, cette affaire de vaccin obligatoire n'a aucune justification mdicale.

----------


## fredoche

> Qu'est-ce qui vous fait croire que je ne m'en souviens pas exactement?
> On parle de quelque chose qui arrive  un ratio de 1/100000 doses.
> Compar au Covid-19, il y a encore un bnfice  se faire vacciner.
> Mais cela montre que les autorits sanitaires sont plus que prudente avec les vaccins, et ne se permettent pas de faire n'importe quoi avec notre sant.


Je ne sais pas d'o tu tiens ce ratio, et d'ailleurs je m'en fous
Si tu es le 1 sur 100000, non le bnfice tu ne l'as pas: Mais tant qu'il t'ai jamais rien arriv dans ta vie, tu peux pas comprendre, juste donner des leons




> Et si l'on soignait le Covid-19 avec de l'ivermectine, et qu'il y a, je ne sais pas 2 millions de morts parce que le medicament n'est finalement pas efficace, qui va assumer quoi ?
> Avec le vaccin, il y a eu des tudes sur des milliers de gens, qui fait que les consquences fcheuses n'ont pas beaucoup de chance d'tre nombreuses.
> En face, on a un medicament dont l'efficacit a t tests sur 20 hamsters.
> C'etait ca le propos de l'image, pas dire que l'ivermectine est plus ou moins dangeureuse que le vaccin.


Alors rassure-toi, aprs bientt 2 ans d'pidmie on ne soigne toujours pas la COVID19, ni en France, ni ailleurs en Europe. Ni avec l'ivermectine, ni avec quoi que ce soit d'autre. 
Ce serait d'une part trop risqu d'essayer, on tuerait le march des vaccins. D'autre part, comment manipuler toute cette populace, qui du coup n'aurait plus peur.
Donc voil tu te gaves bien de tes caricatures de merde, mais si jamais tu chopes cette crve, t'iras t'enfermer directement chez toi sans voir de mdecin, et si jamais tu touffes, appelle le 15, peut-tre qu'il restera de la place.

Mais heureusement le vaccin attnuera tes douleurs, peut-tre... ou pas...?




> Personnellement, je trouve a irrationnel d'attendre.
> Le vaccin en question est moins efficace:
> https://www.lemonde.fr/planete/artic...8760_3244.html
> Certaines etudes lis au vaccin seraient moins transparente que voulu:
> https://www.wsj.com/articles/chinas-...ls-11610470581
> 
> Et en attendant de se faire vacciner, combien de personnes seront contamines a cause de cette attente? pour tous les covid longs et les dcs, qui va assumer quoi ?


Chouette, j'espre que tu auras le mme empressement  citer les tudes qui montreront la mme chose pour pfizer, moderna, astrazeneca.
Parce que entre le marketing des labos et des tats, et la ralit, il y  aussi un monde

Au fait, avec tes 3 milliards de doses, t'es le premier  dire qu'on a assez de recul. Comment tu expliques que les labos qui produisent n'ont pas retir leurs clauses sclrates les ddouanant de toutes responsabilits ? Comment tu expliques que les tats ne l'ont pas fait non plus ?
Pourquoi c'est toujours au vaccin et  lui seul d'assumer le choix de se faire vacciner ?

Ds lors comment peut-on l'imposer de manire directe ou indirecte ?

----------


## Ryu2000

Tiens c'est marrant c'est un sujet qu'on ne voit pas souvent :
Emmanuel Macron a-t-il raison d'affirmer qu'il est possible de "mieux gagner sa vie" en restant chez soi plutt qu'en travaillant ?



> En fin de discours, le prsident de la Rpublique a voqu la rforme des retraites et celle de l'assurance-chmage. Pour dfendre cette dernire, le chef de l'Etat a dclar ceci : "*En France, on doit toujours bien mieux gagner sa vie en travaillant qu'en restant chez soi, ce qui n'est actuellement pas toujours le cas*."


a ne dure pas longtemps son truc et c'est difficile de ne pas avoir de travail, mais c'est vrai que quand tu ne travailles pas, tu as des dpenses en moins et des aides en plus.

Bon aprs il y a du mpris de classe assez violent ("les pauvres ne savent ni lire ni compter") :



> Hadrien Clouet le confirme. Ce spcialiste des questions de travail rapporte  franceinfo que lors de ses travaux, "des mois de recherches  Ple emploi", il n'a jamais rencontr une personne cherchant  optimiser son assurance chmage. Selon le chercheur, "les cadres pourraient faire ces calculs car ils connaissent bien les rgles". En revanche, "*les populations prcaires ne les font pas. Les calculs tant compliqus, elles ne vont pas s'y risquer car elles ne sont pas sres d'elles*", poursuit-il.
> 
> A rebours d'une optimisation, l'universitaire fait tat d'une mconnaissance des droits. "Nous constatons que les salaris au Smic, les petits salaires, ne font pas valoir leurs droits, ne sont pas au courant de tous les mcanismes, comme la prime d'activit", relve-t-il. Le Centre d'tudes de l'emploi et du travail montrait, dans un rapport de 2016 (PDF), que les populations ligibles ne connaissaient pas ou mal le dispositif d'activit rduite permettant d'tre indemnis tout en travaillant. Hadrien Clouet ajoute qu'entre un quart et un tiers des personnes passent par le chmage, parfois sur de courtes priodes, sans avoir recours  leurs droits.


Il y a des communauts qui connaissent toutes les aides qui existent, qui y a droit et comment les demander.

Les trangers abusent-ils des aides sociales, comme le disent Les Rpublicains ?



> On voit quil y a des modalits daccs trs disparates [aux prestations sociales]. Le RSA [revenu de solidarit active], il est possible de le verser  un ressortissant tranger aprs cinq ans de sjour lgal en France. Les allocations familiales, en revanche, ou laccs au logement social, cest tout de suite, immdiat. On pense quil faudrait conditionner laccs aux allocations familiales et au logement social  plusieurs annes de cotisation et de travail lgal en France. [] *Les allocations familiales et le logement social, tout de suite, ds larrive en France, pour moi, a ne me parat pas juste.*


===========
Au moins on ne nous promet pas qu'on retrouvera nos liberts prochainement (on vite les faux espoirs) :
Covid-19 - Pour Jean-Franois Delfraissy, prsident du conseil scientifique : "le retour  la normale, c'est peut-tre 2022, 2023"



> "Quand on est vaccin compltement, on est protg contre les formes de graves, mais on peut tre infect et contaminer les autres. Pour les prochaines semaines, il n'y a pas de solution miracle. Il faut revenir aux mesures barrires simples : le lavage des mains, le port du masque dans les zones o il y a une forte densit de population. C'est une question de bon sens", estime-t-il.
> (...)
> "L'enjeu majeur des prochaines annes va tre de comment on gre les pays fortement vaccins et ceux qui ne le seront pas", analyse-t-il tout en prdisant une prsence du coronavirus dans nos socits jusqu'en 2023, en raison de la probable apparition d'un nouveau variant cet hiver. "Il faut aussi avoir une vision de long terme et de gestion de cette maladie.". Et de conclure : "le retour  la normale, c'est peut-tre 2022, 2023"...


On vit une poque historique, le monde est en train de changer.

----------


## fredoche

C'est bien t'as Vran qui a annonc il y a 2 jours que le port du masque ne sera plus obligatoire dans les zones sous pass sanitaire

----------


## Ryu2000

> annonc il y a 2 jours


D'un ct c'est rassurant, a montre que le gouvernement est capable de remettre en question ses propres dcisions, parfois il y a des nouvelles informations qui font qu'il faut changer les plans.
Moins il y a de temps entre une dclaration et la dclaration oppos plus a montre que le gouvernement est ractif.

===
Coronavirus : Jean-Franois Delfraissy appelle les Franais  revenir aux gestes barrires
Ce serait marrant que dans quelque mois ils arrivent et ils disent "bon, maintenant que 98% de la population a reu ses 2 doses, on vous reconfine et on impose le port du masque  l'extrieur pour tout le monde".
Il faudrait plus tester les vaccins, il doit y en avoir un paquet qui sont contagieux et asymptomatique.
Les non-vaccins doivent se faire tester pour avoir un pass sanitaire de 48h  chaque fois qu'ils veulent faire quelque chose, comme aller au cinma regarder le film Kaamelott par exemple.

----------


## ONTAYG

> D'un ct c'est rassurant, a montre que le gouvernement est capable de remettre en question ses propres dcisions, parfois il y a des nouvelles informations qui font qu'il faut changer les plans.
> Moins il y a de temps entre une dclaration et la dclaration oppos plus a montre que le gouvernement est ractif.


Tout  fait, personne ne peut prvoir l'avenir. Mme si les dcisions prises ne plaisent pas  tous, il faut les prendre et avoir du courage.

La France est le prcurseur pour une fois, l'Italie nous embote le pas avec le pass sanitaire en Aot.

----------


## micka132

> le vaccins diminuerait [...] de 90% la possibilit d'tre porteur.


C'est super ! Mais ou sont ces tudes scientifiques?  C'est pas beaux de colporter des fakes news  longueur de journe !
Ou alors il faut en informer l'OMS il ne sont pas au courant.
https://www.who.int/fr/news-room/fea...id-19--vaccine

----------


## pmithrandir

https://www.francetvinfo.fr/sante/ma...us_4690869.amp

A priori... c Est un peu plus qu une fake news...

----------


## Ryu2000

> Reprenons au dpart. Trs souvent, la vaccination rduit la possibilit mme d'tre infect. Aprs deux doses du vaccin de Pfizer-BioNTech, les "preuves d'infection" (dtectes par les tests PCR) diminuent de 92%, selon une grande tude isralienne (en anglais) mene en fvrier sur 1,2 million de patients. Une personne compltement vaccine prsente jusqu' dix fois moins de risques d'tre infect, selon les auteurs.


L'tude date de fvrier, aujourd'hui ce ne sont plus les mmes variants qui circulent. Aujourd'hui en isral il y a une plus grande proportion des vaccins qui sont contagieux.
Il faudrait retourner voir 1,2 millions de patients compltement vaccins il y a 6 mois, l'effet de ces nouveaux vaccins s'estompe (alors que pour d'autres maladies, il existe des vaccins ou une seule injection suffit pour toute la vie).

D'aprs cette tude les anticorps obtenu grce  la vaccination ne restent pas ternellement :
Primary, Recall, and Decay Kinetics of SARS-CoV-2 Vaccine Antibody Responses



> Finally, antibodies from vaccination waned similarly to natural infection, resulting in an average of ∼90% loss within 90 days. In summary, our findings suggest that two doses are important for quantity and quality of humoral immunity in SARS-CoV-2-naı̈ve persons, while a single dose has maximal effects in those with past infection. Antibodies from vaccination wane with kinetics very similar to that seen after mild natural infection; booster vaccinations will likely be required.


D'aprs cette tude la proportion de contagieux chez les vaccins augmente :
Vaccine 39% effective at halting virus transmission, 91% against serious illness, Israel's health ministry says

Le premier ministre Jean Castex disait qu'il faudra une troisime dose parce "les dfenses immunitaires s'affaiblissent".

=========
Il y a beaucoup d'infects, mais trs peu de malade, les cas grave sont rare. Des variants plus violent pourraient apparaitre, mais pour l'instant a va.
Sur un million d'infect, il ne doit pas y en avoir des masses qui exprimenteront des symptmes grave  un moment donn.
Pour l'instant les hpitaux sont loin de saturs (et pourtant globalement leur capacit d'accueil est trs faible).

Il y a un gars qui dit que les choses pourraient revenir  la normale en 2023 :
Covid : pas de retour  la normale avant 2022, voire 2023, selon Jean-Franois Delfraissy

Il est possible que le gouvernement supprime nos liberts pendant encore 2 ans ou plus. Le moral des franais ne doit pas tre top.

----------


## Gunny

> La France est le prcurseur pour une fois, l'Italie nous embote le pas avec le pass sanitaire en Aot.


On a un pass sanitaire depuis plusieurs mois au Danemark, ce qui me laisse dubitatif devant les arguments de "a ne peut pas fonctionner". C'est trs peu embtant, et je dis a en n'tant pas encore vaccin (mon tour arrive bientt).

----------


## fredoche

Dans quel contexte cela s'applique-t-il ?

Parce que dans ce beau pays o la parole du politicard n'a strictement aucune valeur, on est pass sur une envie de chier d'un puceau de 40 berges des vnements publics de plus de 1000 personnes   peu prs tout ce qui revt un caractre public, sans aucune notion de nombre ni de circonstance.

O en gros si tu n'es pas vaccin, tu es dangereux jusqu' preuve du contraire.

Alors peut-tre qu'il y a quelques nuances qu'il serait bon que tu prcises

----------


## Ryu2000

Je ne suis pas fan de la forme, parce que c'est de la dlation et ce n'est pas trs jolie, il y avait d'autre faon de le dire, mais c'est vrai qu'il faudrait tester tous les gens qui passent par un aroport.
Il faut tester le maximum de voyageurs, mme si ils ont reu leur deuxime dose. La proportion des vaccins contagieux augmente.
Karine Baste-Regis : ce tweet qui va faire enrager Emmanuel Macron



> Me voici donc  Orly arrive de Martinique (en tat durgence sanitaire) Aucun test covid demand, ni au dpart ni  larrive/ Aucun contrle de motif imprieux (pourtant obligatoire)" Trs vite, cette publication a suscit de vives ractions auprs des Internautes. "Triste constat en effet", "Comment est-ce possible ?", "Cest la France un pays vraiment  ct de la plaque", "*Depuis le dbut de la pandmie quasi aucun contrle aux frontires et encore moins sur les vols. Il est l le scandale. Ce nest pas le pass sanitaire, cest le manque de contrle*", peut-on lire en commentaires. Si le message de Karine Baste-Rgis a cr lindignation sur la Toile, il risque fortement de faire trembler les murs du palais de llyse.
> 
> Cette nouvelle transgression du protocole sanitaire ne va pas plaire au prsident de la Rpublique. Le mercredi 7 juillet, Emmanuel Macron avait dj tap du poing sur la table face au manque de vigilance et de respect des mesures imposes dans les aroports parisiens, comme le soulignaient nos confrres du Canard Enchan. Dans ses colonnes, lhebdomadaire satirique a dvoil que le secrtaire dtats aux Affaires Europennes, Clment Beaune, avait vu de ses propres yeux une dfaillance sanitaire  Roissy. Il nen a pas fallu de plus pour quEmmanuel Macron voit rouge. Alors que le variant Delta svit en France, le chef du gouvernement tait "*furieux de ces manquements aux rgles*" et dun tel laxisme par les forces de lordre. Lancien banquier se serait empress de demander un renforcement de ces contrles.


Ce n'est peut-tre pas vident de trouver les personnes qualifies pour effectuer ces tests. a ne doit pas tre simple  organiser, mais il faut le faire, parce que si on ne se fait pas tester on a aucun moyen de savoir si on est infect ou pas.

----------


## Lucio_

> Je ne sais pas d'o tu tiens ce ratio, et d'ailleurs je m'en fous


Des services de sant britanniques.




> Si tu es le 1 sur 100000, non le bnfice tu ne l'as pas: Mais tant qu'il t'ai jamais rien arriv dans ta vie, tu peux pas comprendre, juste donner des leons


Je vous en prie, expliquez-nous pourquoi est qu'il n'y a pas de bnfice  1/100.000.
Et  partir de combien, est-ce qu'il y a bnfice? 

Juste pour rappelle, si toute la population du RU avait reu une dose, on aurait eu 600 cas.
Certains sites donnent des taux plus importants (les services de sant Australiens), mais mme avec eux, on arrive  ~2400 cas.
Et je parle de cas, pas de dcs.

Le Covid a tu 120.000 personnes en en infectant seulement 5 millions.

Alors, oui si a t'arrive  toi, tu n'es pas gagnant, c'est sur, mais c'est aussi le cas de la ceinture de scurit.
Vous en niez le bnfice aussi?
Il y a des cas ou la ceinture aggrave l'accident. Mais pour la majorit des cas, elle sauve des vies.





> Alors rassure-toi, aprs bientt 2 ans d'pidmie on ne soigne toujours pas la COVID19, ni en France, ni ailleurs en Europe. Ni avec l'ivermectine, ni avec quoi que ce soit d'autre. 
> Ce serait d'une part trop risqu d'essayer, on tuerait le march des vaccins. D'autre part, comment manipuler toute cette populace, qui du coup n'aurait plus peur.
> Donc voil tu te gaves bien de tes caricatures de merde, mais si jamais tu chopes cette crve, t'iras t'enfermer directement chez toi sans voir de mdecin, et si jamais tu touffes, appelle le 15, peut-tre qu'il restera de la place.


Vous parlez de march des vaccins mais quid du march de la ranimation? Parce que soigner avec des produits inefficaces, c'est le mieux pour le march de la ranimation. Une ranimation a coute quoi? 5000  10000 
Si on rajoute  cela le cout des mdicaments, qui pour la plupart n'ont absolument rien couter  crer, puisqu'ils existaient dj, l ou les vaccins, ont ncessit des investissements importants  Big Pharma.
On se demande vraiment ou tait l'intrt connoique des vaccins.
Bref, Big pharma est puissant, mais question optimisation de leur chiffre d'affaires, ce n'est pas a.




> Chouette, j'espre que tu auras le mme empressement  citer les tudes qui montreront la mme chose pour pfizer, moderna, astrazeneca.
> Parce que entre le marketing des labos et des tats, et la ralit, il y  aussi un monde


Je le ferais bien, mais je ne suis pas au courant de telles tudes.
Je suis certain que vous n'aurez aucun mal  en fournir.





> Au fait, avec tes 3 milliards de doses, t'es le premier  dire qu'on a assez de recul. Comment tu expliques que les labos qui produisent n'ont pas retir leurs clauses sclrates les ddouanant de toutes responsabilits ? Comment tu expliques que les tats ne l'ont pas fait non plus ?
> Pourquoi c'est toujours au vaccin et  lui seul d'assumer le choix de se faire vacciner ?
> 
> Ds lors comment peut-on l'imposer de manire directe ou indirecte ?


Parce que les vaccins peuvent toujours se retourner contre le fabricant du vaccin, du coup les "clauses sclrates les ddouanant de toutes responsabilits" n'existant pas, il devient techniquement difficile de les retiter d'un contrat.
D'ailleurs, mme si elles y taient, a resterait pas simple.




> *Les rgles de l'UE en matire de responsabilit du fait des produits exigent que cette responsabilit incombe toujours  l'entreprise*. Toutefois, afin de compenser les risques potentiels pris par les fabricants en raison du dlai exceptionnellement court pour la mise au point des vaccins, les CAA prvoient que les tats membres indemnisent le fabricant pour les ventuelles responsabilits encourues uniquement dans les conditions spcifiques dfinies dans les CAA.


Source




> En consquence, les dispositions relatives  la responsabilit et  l'indemnisation ne modifient en rien la charge de la preuve, qui incombe rglementairement aux entreprises en vue de dmontrer l'innocuit et l'efficacit de leurs produits. Tout vaccin mis sur le march devra satisfaire aux exigences de scurit requises et faire l'objet d'une valuation scientifique indpendante par l'Agence europenne des mdicaments dans le cadre de la procdure d'autorisation de mise sur le march de l'UE.


Source

----------


## foetus

> Juste pour rappelle, si toute la population du RU avait reu une dose, on aurait eu 600 cas.


Conditionnel  ::mrgreen::  mais on t'attend en janvier 2022 pour les statistiques de cette anne.

Je n'arrive pas  retrouver le truc  ::oops:: , mais on parle d'1 procs aux tats-Unis au sujet de 55 000 morts lis au vaccins mais grande surprise ignores.





> les vaccins, ont ncessit des investissements importants  Big Pharma.


Covid-19 : comment le cofondateur de BioNTech a conu un vaccin en quelques heures, source lepoint.fr




> Et il n'aura pas fallu beaucoup plus de temps au cofondateur de BioNTech pour laborer le prcieux lixir. Ugur Sahin aurait en effet conu le vaccin en quelques heures  la mi-janvier, selon The Journal, un podcast du Wall Street Journal.
> 
> Un porte-parole de BioNTech a confirm  Business Insider que le scientifique qui a fond la firme avec son pouse n'a eu besoin que d'un week-end pour la phase de  conception approximative . Du jamais vu. Aucun autre vaccin dans l'histoire n'a en effet t cr et fabriqu aussi rapidement. Le vaccin qui dtenait jusqu'ici le record de rapidit de dveloppement avait mis quatre ans  sortir des laboratoires.

----------


## tanaka59

Bonjour, 

Un policier qui va vite perdre son matricule (bon vu le numro , mieux vaut ne plus le voir en service ) : https://www.lavoixdunord.fr/1049528/...tait-alcoolise

L'un des cofondateurs du minitel est mort : https://www.lavoixdunord.fr/1049553/...ery-est-decede

----------


## ABCIWEB

> On a un pass sanitaire depuis plusieurs mois au Danemark, ce qui me laisse dubitatif devant les arguments de "a ne peut pas fonctionner". C'est trs peu embtant, et je dis a en n'tant pas encore vaccin (mon tour arrive bientt).


Au Danemark, ils ont peut-tre un gouvernement plus responsable et plus soucieux de servir l'intrt public. En France nous avons exactement l'inverse. Quand le 12 juillet, un pseudo prsident annonce qu'un pass sanitaire sera mis en place  partir du 1er aot alors que la moiti de la population n'a pas encore reu une premire dose, et qu'il faut 1 mois entre deux doses, forcment c'est un discours qui ne peut que foutre la merde. 

Mais bien entendu la quasi totalit des media reprennent les lments de langage du gouvernement, transforment le dbat entre pour ou contre les vaccins, pour ou contre le principe du pass sanitaire, sans mentionner un seul instant que tous ceux qui manifestent leur mcontentement ne sont pas forcment contre le principe, mais pour le moins tous contre les conditions d'applications ubuesques de ce pass sanitaire.

LA question est donc, pourquoi un prsident annonce-t-il des mesures dont il sait pertinemment qu'elles sont intenables et qu'elles vont provoquer lgitimement des mcontentements ? C'est la signature Macron, qui faute d'ides porteuses, joue les gros beaufs autoritaires avec un naturel inquitant, pour crer de l'agitation et instaurer des clivages dans la population. Pendant ce temps l on ne parle pas de la rduction des conditions d'attribution des allocations chmage et de la poursuite de la fermeture de lits dans les hpitaux en pleine crise du covid, alors que l'on est dj en dessous de la moyenne europenne en nombre de lits par habitant et que les urgentistes lancent des alertes depuis plus de dix ans... mesures obscnes et indcentes s'il en est, tout comme la thorie du ruissellement. 

C'est ce que Macron et ses communicants appellent des ides disruptives. Mais il ne s'agit pas ici de rompre des conventions avec de nouveaux concepts lumineux et rvolutionnaires pour tirer l'ensemble vers le haut. Non, surtout pas, la matire grise de ces ripoux est mobilise uniquement sur la com, pour semer la merde et crer des dissensions, que certains, fascins par ces provocations obscnes et rptitives, iront mme jusqu' qualifier de courageuses et invitables. C'est du disruptif pour tout casser et profiter du chaos, absolument rien de constructif, bien au contraire.

Perso j'ai mes deux doses depuis plus d'un mois, ce n'est pas mon problme ici, mais il est trs improbable que cette gestion chaotique du pass sanitaire soit d  un tat d'urgence imprvisible puisque que l'on sait depuis longtemps que les contaminations augmentent en Angleterre malgr un fort taux de vaccination. Donc quand je j'ai entendu dire le 12 juillet qu'un pass sanitaire entrerait en vigueur le premier Aot en ayant dit jusque l que la vaccination ne serait pas obligatoire, j'ai reconnu la signature Macron, autoritarisme et provocation. En mme temps cette gestion brutale et insoutenable pour un grand nombre qui n'avaient simplement pas le temps ncessaire, permet de mieux illustrer la ncessit d'un tat d'urgence permanent. L'action lgitime le dcors et inversement.

Donc finalement oui, cela ne m'tonne pas que ce pass puisse tre mieux accept dans d'autres pays, certains gouvernements sont peut tre plus focaliss sur l'efficacit que sur des jeux de pouvoir malsains. Quant  nous, Macron continuera de faire des vagues tant qu'il le pourra avec le sujet du covid, c'est toujours mieux que de parler du social, des hpitaux, des services publics ou de l'cologie. Et si j'en juge par le contenu des prcdentes pages de ce sujet, sa stratgie est efficace.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Bonjour


Va crer un topic "Faits Divers" quelque part (peut-tre dans la taverne) parce que l c'est impossible de lier tes liens  Macron.




> mais on parle d'1 procs aux tats-Unis au sujet de 55 000 morts lis au vaccins mais grande surprise ignores.


J'ai trouv aucune info  ce sujet.
 la limite on peut dire que dans certains endroits il y a plus de morts du SARS-CoV-2 chez les vaccins que chez les non-vaccins, mais c'est parce qu'il y a plus de vaccins que de non vaccins, et que la proportion des vaccins est trs importante chez ceux qui ont plus de 75 ans et chez ceux qui ont d'autres problmes de sant.
Si 100% de la population tait vaccin, 100% des morts du SARS-CoV-2 serait des personnes vaccines.




> Quand le 12 juillet, un pseudo prsident annonce qu'un pass sanitaire sera mis en place  partir du 1er aot alors que la moiti de la population n'a pas encore reu une premire dose, et qu'il faut 1 mois entre deux doses, forcment c'est un discours qui ne peut que foutre la merde.


a fonctionne bien, a crer des divisions, il y a beaucoup de pro vaccination extremement agressif, mprisant, insultant qui harclent ceux qui ne sont pas vaccins. C'est impressionnant.  :8O: 
Je ne sais pas pourquoi ces personnes ont envie de faire chier, elles pourraient vivre leur vie tranquille sans aller embter les autres.

LREM aime bien changer totalement de discours en moins de 24h. On l'a vu  plusieurs reprises, comme avec les masques par exemple.




> les urgentistes lancent des alertes depuis plus de dix ans...


Si les gouvernements successifs dtruisent les services publics c'est parce qu'ils essaient de diminuer les dpenses publics, a vient de "la rgle des 3%" de l'UE, c'est contre productif comme mesure, mais bon le PS, l'UMP et LREM sont trop con ou trop traitre pour comprendre.
Dans le futur il y aura un service public minimal, pour avoir de la qualit il faudra payer une entreprise prive.

=====
Macron, rebaptis  grand chef qui marche et qui va loin , devient le premier prsident  visiter les Marquises
a m'nerve, il s'est juste dplac il n'a rien fait d'extra-ordinaire. Si a se trouve il y est all en jet prive...

----------


## tanaka59

Bonjour, 




> a fonctionne bien, a crer des divisions, il y a beaucoup de pro vaccination extremement agressif, mprisant, insultant qui harclent ceux qui ne sont pas vaccins. C'est impressionnant. 
> Je ne sais pas pourquoi ces personnes ont envie de faire chier, elles pourraient vivre leur vie tranquille sans aller embter les autres.


En France une certaine lite qui ne voit pas plus loin que le bout de son nez (en mme temps ils s'en foutent ils n'ont pas vraiment de problme financier ou d'chec social). Leur arme c'est c'est culpabiliser, rabaisser , dnigrer , humilier ...

Considrer des concitoyens comme tant d'une caste "moral" infrieur. Si on ne rpond pas  "leurs" standard c'est qu'on est des franais de secondes zones, des vulgaires dchets . C'est limite si socialement ou socitalement on doit pas viter de les frquenter. Ils sont de la "haute" comme il savent si bien dire .

Quand ils retomberont de leur pidestal l cela fera trs mal.




> LREM aime bien changer totalement de discours en moins de 24h. On l'a vu  plusieurs reprises, comme avec les masques par exemple.


Plus communment appel girouette. 

Pour se rendre utile, Macron serait pas mal en "bonhomme de mtal" sur le toit de Notre Dame de Paris  donner le sens du vent.  ::aie:: 

[QUOTE=Ryu2000;11748611]Si les gouvernements successifs dtruisent les services publics c'est parce qu'ils essaient de diminuer les dpenses publics, a vient de "la rgle des 3%" de l'UE, c'est contre productif comme mesure, mais bon le PS, l'UMP et LREM sont trop con ou trop traitre pour comprendre.
Dans le futur il y aura un service public minimal, pour avoir de la qualit il faudra payer une entreprise prive./QUOTE]

Une administration hyper tatise au service de l'tat et non du citoyen. Avec un soupons d'hyper "normalisation" et d'hyperbureaucratisation . En somme le citoyen modle doit tre au garde  vous.

----------


## Danfre

Et peut tre aussi que les danois sont un peu plus responsables et soucieux de leur prochain ?

L'Etat ne peut pas tout. Les joyeux experts de la HAS alertent depuis des semaines sur la ncessit de ne pas abandonner les gestes barrire, mais ce qu'on a entendu c'est surtout la petite musique des rageux outrs d'tre "infantiliss". Et avec quel rsultat ?




Et qui peut croire que cela aurait diffrent avec n'importe qui d'autre aux commandes ? Je ne parle mme pas de ceux qui dbitent des fakes contre la vaccination et qui n'ont pas honte de dfiler aux cots de F. Lalanne. 

Il faudrait des annes et un gouvernement (vraiment)  gauche pour rparer les dgts infligs notamment  l'hopital public depuis des lustres. Pas grand espoir de ce ct vu le niveau de "l'lite"... comme par exemple la candidate dclare Pcresse qui s'est particulirement illustre avec son tweet sur l'accident survenu sur un chantier de la SNCF.

----------


## Ryu2000

Comme quoi a lui arrive de ne pas dire que des conneries :
Climat : Emmanuel Macron dfend le nuclaire, notre "chance", et prne le "cas par cas" pour l'olien



> "*La France a une chance, quand on parle d'mission de gaz  effet de serre, c'est le nuclaire*", a dclar Emmanuel Macron en exclusivit  franceinfo,  Papeete, en Polynsie franaise, mardi 27 juillet (lundi 26 juillet, localement, heure de Papeete). "Il faut un cap clair, celui que je donne, on a une chance c'est le nuclaire mais on doit dvelopper encore le renouvelable", "la biomasse, la gothermie, le solaire et l'olien", a-t-il prcis. "Il faut un cap clair, celui que je donne. On a une chance c'est le nuclaire mais on doit dvelopper encore le renouvelable" a poursuivi le chef de l'tat qui souhaite "acclrer" le dveloppement de "la biomasse, de la gothermie, du solaire et de l'olien", a-t-il prcis.

----------


## ddoumeche

> Cette nouvelle transgression du protocole sanitaire ne va pas plaire au prsident de la Rpublique. Le mercredi 7 juillet, Emmanuel Macron avait dj tap du poing sur la table face au manque de vigilance et de respect des mesures imposes dans les aroports parisiens, comme le soulignaient nos confrres du Canard Enchan. Dans ses colonnes, lhebdomadaire satirique a dvoil que le secrtaire dtats aux Affaires Europennes, Clment Beaune, avait vu de ses propres yeux une dfaillance sanitaire  Roissy. Il nen a pas fallu de plus pour quEmmanuel Macron voit rouge. Alors que le variant Delta svit en France, le chef du gouvernement tait "furieux de ces manquements aux rgles" et dun tel laxisme par les forces de lordre. Lancien banquier se serait empress de demander un renforcement de ces contrles.


Si rien n'a t fait en un an et demi, sur cette question comme sur celle des lits,  des masques ou des traitements, rien ne sera fait comme sur le reste. Cela fait juste 10 ans que le systme informatique de contrle d'entre du territoire ne fonctionne pas et est en panne tous les 2 jours.
Les promesses n'engagent que ceux qui y croient. Vive l'en march





> *La France a une chance, quand on parle d'mission de gaz  effet de serre, c'est le nuclaire"*, a dclar Emmanuel Macron en exclusivit  franceinfo,  Papeete, en Polynsie franaise, mardi 27 juillet (lundi 26 juillet, localement, heure de Papeete). "Il faut un cap clair, celui que je donne, on a une chance c'est le nuclaire mais on doit dvelopper encore le renouvelable", "la biomasse, la gothermie, le solaire et l'olien", a-t-il prcis. "Il faut un cap clair, celui que je donne. On a une chance c'est le nuclaire mais on doit dvelopper encore le renouvelable" a poursuivi le chef de l'tat qui souhaite "acclrer" le dveloppement de "la biomasse, de la gothermie, du solaire et de l'olien", a-t-il prcis.


A Papet, les gens meurent du cancer par centaines suite aux essais nuclaires depuis 40 ans, et notre prsident dclare que le nuclaire fait du bien. Il est donc bien de plus en plus con, et il atteint mme l un niveau criminel. Aurait-il la syphilis ou est-ce un effet de la drogue ? Sinon c'est inexplicable.

----------


## tanaka59

Bonjour, 




> A Papet, les gens meurent du cancer par centaines suite aux essais nuclaires depuis 40 ans, et notre prsident dclare que le nuclaire fait du bien. Il est donc bien de plus en plus con, et il atteint mme l un niveau criminel. Aurait-il la syphilis ou est-ce un effet de la drogue ? Sinon c'est inexplicable.


Vas regarder Godzilla , cela te fera le plus grand bien  ::lol:: 

---

Dans un registre plus politique , le maire et mdecin Philippe Juvin annonce sa candidature : https://www.lci.fr/politique/covid-1...e-2176592.html

----------


## Ryu2000

> suite aux essais nuclaires depuis 40 ans


Il n'y a strictement aucun lien entre des armes nuclaires et de l'lctricit nuclaire. L on parle de gaz  effet de serre et l'nergie nuclaire est celle qui produit le moins.




> Cela fait juste 10 ans que le systme informatique de contrle d'entre du territoire ne fonctionne pas


Ouais mais d'habitude on s'en foutait, de toute faon avec l'espace Shengen les frontires sont grandes ouvertes.
Aujourd'hui il faut tester les gens qui rentrent. On ne peut pas tolrer que des gens partent en vacances et reviennent sans jamais se faire contrler, alors qu'il y a une nouvelle maladie qui circule.

----------


## tanaka59

Bonsoir, 




> Ouais mais d'habitude on s'en foutait, de toute faon avec l'espace Shengen les frontires sont grandes ouvertes.
> Aujourd'hui il faut tester les gens qui rentrent. On ne peut pas tolrer que des gens partent en vacances et reviennent sans jamais se faire contrler, alors qu'il y a une nouvelle maladie qui circule.


Tu comptes contrler uniquement les touristes ? Et les travailleurs ? 

En quoi un portugais qui travaille en Espagne  moins de chance dtre contaminant qu'un Grc allant en Iceland en vacances ? 

C'est beau l'Europe ... Ou bien l'on joue collectif avec un minimum de cohrence comme les USA (un pays fdral) ou bien on continue dans cette espce d'anarchie ...

On me souffle dans l'oreillette que nous sommes plus de 30 pays ...  ::?:

----------


## ABCIWEB

> Et qui peut croire que cela aurait diffrent avec n'importe qui d'autre aux commandes ?


Le temps n'est pas si loin o les responsables politiques avaient une notion un peu plus pousse du service public. C'est bien Salomon, nomm directeur gnral de la sant par Macron, qui n'a pas jug bon de renouveler le stock de masques. Et c'est ce mme Salomon qui a ensuite fait pression sur des responsables de la sant pour dire que cette dcision taient la leur et non la sienne. Pourquoi Macron a-t-il renouvel ensuite sa confiance  Salomon, sinon parce que dernier n'avait fait qu'appliquer les directives du gouvernement pour faire coute que coute des conomies sur les services publics quels qu'ils soient.

Rsumer de cette histoire, pour dissimuler des dcisions politiques irresponsables, le gouvernement tente de faire porter le chapeau sur le personnel de la sant qui avait prconis de commander 1 milliards de masques contre 50 millions effectivement commands par Salomon, et tu viens nous dire ensuite que ces mthodes de ripoux sont normales et qu'en aucun cas cela aurait pu tre diffrent. Faut oser quand mme.

Et qui a pris ensuite la dcision d'organiser des lections sans moyens de protection disponibles, ce qui a caus de nombreuses contaminations et la mort de certains responsables politiques ou assesseurs ? Les familles pensent que cela aurait pu tre diffrent. 




> Il faudrait des annes et un gouvernement (vraiment)  gauche pour rparer les dgts infligs notamment  l'hopital public depuis des lustres


Oui c'est un fait, pour autant ce constat ne justifie pas que l'on continue de supprimer des lits d'hpitaux, surtout avec l'exprience du covid. Sans mme parler de tout rsoudre par un coup de baguette magique, l encore cela pourrait tre diffrent,  commencer par arrter la poursuite de ces fermetures de lits.

De mme il n'tait pas compliqu de laisser un dlai de plus d'un mois entre l'annonce de l'obligation vaccinale et la mise en place des restrictions d'accs, tant donn que l'obtention du pass sanitaire demande plus d'un mois. Il faut faire un dni de ralit et avoir une mmoire de poisson rouge pour croire que la gestion de cette crise n'aurait pas pu tre diffrente.

----------


## Danfre

> Le temps n'est pas si loin o les responsables politiques avaient une notion un peu plus pousse du service public. C'est bien Salomon, nomm directeur gnral de la sant par Macron, qui n'a pas jug bon de renouveler le stock de masques. Et c'est ce mme Salomon qui a ensuite fait pression sur des responsables de la sant pour dire que cette dcision taient la leur et non la sienne. Pourquoi Macron a-t-il renouvel ensuite sa confiance  Salomon, sinon parce que dernier n'avait fait qu'appliquer les directives du gouvernement pour faire coute que coute des conomies sur les services public quels qu'ils soient.
> 
> Rsumer de cette histoire, pour dissimuler des dcisions politiques irresponsables, le gouvernement tente de faire porter le chapeau sur le personnel de la sant qui avait prconis de commander 1 milliards de masques contre 50 millions effectivement commands par Salomon, et tu viens nous dire ensuite que ces mthodes de ripoux sont normales et qu'en aucun cas cela aurait pu tre diffrent. Faut oser quand mme.


Bien sr, j'imagine que c'est pourquoi il essaye de se faire un peu oublier. Le pire qui pourrait arriver  un haut fonctionnaire c'est une promotion quelque part au chaud. On peut aussi se rappeler que M. Castex est l'architecte du premier dconfinement dsastreux et il est devenu premier ministre...  ::roll:: 




> De mme il n'tait pas compliqu de laisser un dlai de plus d'un mois entre l'annonce de l'obligation vaccinale et la mise en place des restrictions d'accs, tant donn que l'obtention du pass sanitaire demande plus d'un mois. Il faut faire un dni de ralit et avoir une mmoire de poisson rouge pour croire que la gestion de cette crise n'aurait pas pu tre diffrente.


Je ne dis pas qu'on n'aurait pas pu mieux faire, juste que n'importe quelle autre administration aurait probablement gr la crise de la mme manire, c'est  dire en attendant d'tre au pied du mur pour sur-ragir.
Un pass aurait pu se concevoir une fois que tout le monde aurait eu au moins la possibilit de se faire vacciner, mais l c'est probablement dj trop tard.

----------


## Jon Shannow

Il y a encore de vrais philosophe en France. Un avis intressant

----------


## Ryu2000

> "Il n'y a pas de ligne claire chez Emmanuel Macron. Son 'en mme temps' c'est qu' une poque il disait 'pas de masque' et aprs 'masque obligatoire', 'pas de pass vaccinal' puis 'pass vaccinal'", a argument Michel Onfray. "A une poque, le vaccin AstraZeneca tait formidable, puis un jour on nous a dit 'ah non, pas du tout, il ne faut plus le prendre'. Puis le lendemain on nous a dit 'si, si, vous pouvez le prendre  nouveau'", a-t-il encore ajout.


La mthode du gouvernement est trop agile, ds qu'il y a une nouveaut il fait une livraison, puis il fait les tests, il corrige et enfin il livre  nouveau.
Au moins le gouvernement n'est pas born, il peut dire quelque chose, son contraire, puis revenir  l'ide de base.

===
Les jeunes sont quand mme capable de voter Macron en 2022 (bon aprs ce n'est pas ceux qui votent le plus) :
Tribune - Macron, le pass sanitaire ou lillusion du contrle



> Mais cette discrimination en cache en ralit dautres. Il sagit bien sr dabord dune discrimination envers les jeunes. Rappelons que, *au moment de lannonce prsidentielle, 52 % des 18-39 ans navaient pas mme reu leur premire dose de vaccin*. Vu les dlais ncessaires pour obtenir deux doses, ceux-ci peuvent dire adieu aux sorties au mois daot. La question du dlai est essentielle et montre  quel point la dcision prise est inique. En effet, laisser trois semaines entre lannonce et la mise en uvre  alors quil est impossible daller aussi vite pour quelquun qui nest pas vaccin  transforme ce qui tait cens tre un incitant en une sanction pure et simple.
> 
> *On peut avoir une pense mue pour ces tudiants qui ont pass lanne universitaire dans les conditions que lon sait et qui nauront dautre choix que de se faire tester continuellement sils veulent aller au cinma ou simplement boire un verre.* Notons que les non-vaccins sont sanctionns pour avoir cru la parole prsidentielle qui, il y a quelques semaines encore, affirmait que les lieux de vie resteraient ouverts  tous. On a l aussi un signe de prcipitation qui montre bien que la dcision a t prise  laune de la panique.
> 
> Outre les jeunes, la catgorie la plus touche est constitue par les milieux populaires, dont on sait quils sont moins vaccins que les plus aiss. Reconnaissons tout de mme une certaine constance lorsquil sagit de dterminer quelles catgories de la population doivent supporter le plus lourd fardeau de la lutte contre le Covid : les jeunes et les pauvres.  Jupiter  frappe fort et, contrairement  ladage, souvent au mme endroit. Le fait que ces deux catgories, dailleurs souvent confondues, soient aussi celles qui votent le moins nest peut-tre pas compltement un hasard.


Je me suis fais tester dans une pharmacie (a ne m'a servi  rien, je ne savais pas que les salles du cinma tait limit  49 personnes), il faut prendre rendez-vous  l'avance, mais quand on y va a va vite et on reoit le QR-Code par e-mail trs rapidement.

----------


## pmithrandir

> Et qui a pris ensuite la dcision d'organiser des lections sans moyens de protection disponibles, ce qui a caus de nombreuses contaminations et la mort de certains responsables politiques ou assesseurs ? Les familles pensent que cela aurait pu tre diffrent.


Attention, annule des lections dans une dmocratie, c'est super complexe. Mme pour des problmes sanitaires.
Et TOUS les partis politiques ont bien vit de se mouiller au moment ou une unit nationale aurait du prvaloir.


Je ne dis pas que c'tait lgitime ou la bonne dcision, mais je pense que quoi qu'ils aient fait, il n y avait que des mauvaises dcisions  prendre.




> De mme il n'tait pas compliqu de laisser un dlai de plus d'un mois entre l'annonce de l'obligation vaccinale et la mise en place des restrictions d'accs, tant donn que l'obtention du pass sanitaire demande plus d'un mois. Il faut faire un dni de ralit et avoir une mmoire de poisson rouge pour croire que la gestion de cette crise n'aurait pas pu tre diffrente.


La je ne suis pas d'accord en revanche.
Cela fait des mois que le gouvernement martle le mme message : Vaccinez-vous.
Ils ont mme russi  ouvrir la vaccination pour tous avant la date initialement prvue.

Qu'il y ait alors une libert plus forte pour ceux qui ont suivi les recommandations me parait logique.
L'alternative, c'tait une sanction gnrale pour tout le monde, vaccin ou pas. 

Vous voyez une interdiction d'aller au restaurant, au cinma, etc... Je le vois plus comme une autorisation pour certaines personnes. 
Sans le pass sanitaire je n'ai aucun doute sur le fait qu'on aurait eu  nouveau un couvre feu / confinement pour la population entire.




Autre sujet, ce matin dans les echos, on voque une refonte de la balance scurit sociale / mutuelle complmentaire avec 4 scnarios  l'tude qui vont du presque statut quo  la "grande scu" qui marquerait la fin des mutuelles.
La cour des compte a en effet pingl la lourdeur de ce systme  2 vitesses et inefficacit pour les pouvoirs public et les assurs de ce binme dans certains cas. (vieux, maladies longues, etc...)

J'ai envie de dire, enfin. Pour ma part je en comprend toujours pas l'intret pour le public de ces complmentaires qui doivent assurer des soins obligatoires. Si c'est obligatoire, ca devrait faire partie d'un service public et non d'une obligation au secteur priv. Et je rfute totalement l'ide que parce que l'on est riche on ai mieux accs aux soins de base, auxquels j'inclue les lunettes et les prothses dentaires.
Je ne parle mme pas de cette mutuelle obligatoire en entreprise qui ne sert qu'a fournir une rente aux assurances qui n'ont mme plus  faire du bon travail.

----------


## fredoche

> Vous voyez une interdiction d'aller au restaurant, au cinma, etc... Je le vois plus comme une autorisation pour certaines personnes. 
> Sans le pass sanitaire je n'ai aucun doute sur le fait qu'on aurait eu  nouveau un couvre feu / confinement pour la population entire.


C'est peut-tre l dessus qu'il serait temps de s'interroger au bout d'un moment ?
Parce que c'est avec vos liberts qu'il joue en permanence.

T'as le droit d'aller te coller  la foule de 8  18h, et ensuite coucouche panier

De toute faon, on vous a tellement habitu  obir au doigt et  lil que maintenant c'est la libert individuelle de circuler et d'agir qui vous devient trangre. Tu bnficies dsormais d'une autorisation, ouhaou privilge suprme

Tandis que le message martel, celui-ci au milieu de tout le reste, il y a eu aussi le pass vaccinal qui ne serait jamais tendu, comme la vaccination jamais obligatoire.

De toute faon, on dirait que vous tes devenus des marionnettes. On vous a tellement fait tourner en bourrique que vous tes devenus des bourriques.

Il reste encore des adultes dans ce pays, capables de libre-arbitre ? 
Ou faut que Castex vienne vous border  22h30 aprs le film et la tisane ?

----------


## Ryu2000

Ce n'est pas une entre interdite aux personnes de couleur, c'est une entre autoris aux personnes blanches :

 ::ptdr::  ::ptdr::  ::ptdr:: 
Bon, on peut se soumettre  la vaccination, on ne peut pas changer de couleur, mais quand mme.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Il reste encore des adultes dans ce pays, capables de libre-arbitre ?


La question, c'est "Y a-t-il des adultes responsables dans ce pays, capable de faire fi des dcisions politiques et de prendre une dcision pour le bien commun, plutt que de refuser de la prendre pour faire "je suis contre" systmatiquement ?

J'suis pas fan de Macron, loin de l, et j'ai bien des choses  lui reprocher sur la gestion de la crise sanitaire. Toutefois, en tant qu'adulte responsable, je me fais vacciner, non pas parce que Macron l'a dit, mais parce que c'est le seul moyen de me protger et de protger les autres, et de vaincre cette saloperie qui nous emmerde depuis presque 2 ans. 

Et le libre-arbitre, ce n'est pas de s'opposer systmatiquement  tout ce que dit/fait "l'autre camp", a, c'est de la politique de bas tage, que l'on retrouve dans toutes les cours maternelles : Assemble Nationale et Snat ! ::roll::

----------


## pmithrandir

> C'est peut-tre l dessus qu'il serait temps de s'interroger au bout d'un moment ?
> Parce que c'est avec vos liberts qu'il joue en permanence.
> 
> T'as le droit d'aller te coller  la foule de 8  18h, et ensuite coucouche panier
> 
> De toute faon, on vous a tellement habitu  obir au doigt et  lil que maintenant c'est la libert individuelle de circuler et d'agir qui vous devient trangre. Tu bnficies dsormais d'une autorisation, ouhaou privilge suprme
> 
> Tandis que le message martel, celui-ci au milieu de tout le reste, il y a eu aussi le pass vaccinal qui ne serait jamais tendu, comme la vaccination jamais obligatoire.
> 
> ...


Tu peux le prendre comme ca, mais pour moi, ce n'est pas au niveau individuel que peut se grer une pidmie. Et le libre arbitre n'a pas sa place dans la guerre contre un virus.
Parce que le libre arbitre garanti est born aux consquences personnelles. Tu n'as jamais eu le droit dans notre pays d'avoir un comportement dangereux pour le reste de la population.
Ici, refuser de se faire vacciner, c'est juste tre un porteur potentiel de plus pour le virus. Ce dernier n'est pas conscient, il attaque sans limite. 

Donc, a ce niveau, je dirai que oui, ceux qui refusent la vaccination sont simplement mes ennemis et ceux de la socit entire. c'est aussi simple que cela.

Je rappelle juste que si tu es infect par le VIH et que tu infectes volontairement des personnes, tu finiras devant les tribunaux pour mise en danger de la vie d'autrui. Ici, nous sommes exactement dans le mme cas. Ton corps est bien sur dot d'une conscience et ta libert de conscience est garantie tant qu'on peut la garantir. Mais ton corps est simplement un corps humain.... et tu ne peux rien faire contre cela.

Donc soit tu te conformes aux actions en vue de protger la socit toute entire et ses membres, soit tu dois tre exclu de la vie de cette socit. On en vient directement au pass sanitaire, au confinement,  l'interdiction de se rassembler, etc...


Maintenant, interroge ta conscience et rpond  la question suivante.
Si tu vas a une soire, sans masques, sans vaccin et sans appliquer les gestes barrires... que tu es porteur sain.
Si suite a cette soire il y a 30 contaminations et 1 dcs. 
Te sentiras tu coupable ou au contraire penseras tu que ce n'est pas ton problme.

Pour ma part, je pense que je me sentirai coupable de ngligence.

Si maintenant je suis les recommandations des autorits et qu'une personne meure, je ne suis plus responsable. J'ai fais ce que j'ai pu avec les informations et les consignes qui m'ont t donnes.

C'est exactement le mme principe que dans notre travail. Si un de nos logiciel se fait pntrer par un hackeur, on viendra voir si nous avons respecter les bonnes pratiques.
Si oui, c'est pas de notre faute.
Si non et que notre code est une poubelle, nous en sommes responsables devant les tribunaux et des sanctions existent.(licenciement pour incapacit, etc...)


Mais ne tinquite pas Fredoche, j'en vois beaucoup qui "luttent" parce que se faire forcer la main leur hrisse le poil.
Je pense que c'est leur libert. Mais je pense aussi que lorsque viendra le prochain confinement pour toutes les personnes non dotes d'un pass sanitaire, je ne les plaindrai pas. ils auront fait leur choix en connaissance de cause et je ne trouverai pas normal que ces personnes soient autorise  mettre en danger le reste de la population de part leur dcision.

Par ailleurs, cela se rapproche beaucoup des personnes qui prnent larrt des vaccins pour leur enfant sous prtexte que le reste de la population est vaccine et que du coup le virus ne circule plus. On a vu a cause de ce genre de comportement la variole refaire son apparition aux tats unis.Ce comportement de passager clandestin ne me parait pas acceptable et peu respectueux des autres.

@Ryu, belle image qui illustre bien le propos. Comme tu le soulignes, la principale diffrence tient au fait que les noirs ne pouvaient rien faire pour changer cela et que la mise en danger ne me parait pas vidente  dfendre  ::):

----------


## fredoche

Donc en gros tu es porteur sain et vaccin, tu contamines ces 30 personnes et un mort, tu as la conscience tranquille. Par contre tu es le mme porteur sain sans vaccin, tu es un assassin en puissance.

Mais la culpabilisation marche  donf. Oui c'est un virus et il semble bien que les modes de transmission ne soient encore pas parfaitement lucids. Mais on connait le coupable dsormais, c'est le non-vaccin.

Si le vaccin est autant porteur, et pas plus protg que les autres, il a pour lui son passeport, qui le ddouane de tout. D'ailleurs Veran l'annonait il y  a quelques jours, plus besoin de masque pour le vaccin. Ni de se laver les mains surement, ni distance sanitaire.

Le problme c'est que dans votre inconscient on instille lide de nouveaux pouvoirs avec ce vaccin, de nouvelles protections. Sauf que jusqu' il  y a peu l'intrt essentiel de ces vaccins c'est de protger des formes graves de la maladie, et rien d'autre. On a refus en conseil d'tat sur largumentaire de notre cher ministre  un octognaire doublement vaccin de rompre confinement et couvre-feu parce que justement ces vaccins n'ont pas ces vertus que vous leur prtez.

Et quand je parle de libre-arbitre, c'est bien de votre capacit  raisonner de manire globale, sur ce qui se passe depuis 18 mois et non dsigner des ennemis, des coupables. 
Mais je crois que c'est peine perdue depuis longtemps. Les grenouilles sont cuites

Je peux vous raconter l'histoire de ma propre contamination si vous voulez, au milieu de mes ains vaccins, avec tests ngatifs pour passage de frontire, visite chez le mdecin en France m'affirmant que ce n'tait pas le covid, et la suite du tralala. a va peut-tre heurter vos belles convictions sur le merveilleux fonctionnement de ces vaccins et la logique imparable du meurtrier non-vaccin bon pour l'chafaud. Le reflet de la ralit, mais qui la vit la ralit quand vous ne vivez plus que par la procuration de vos crans et de 18 mois de COVID H24.

C'est plus une maladie, c'est un merveilleux outil pour diviser les gens

----------


## pmithrandir

C'est exactement a fredoche.

Quand les autorits te disent : vous devez faire cette liste de choses pour enrailler le virus, je pense que notre rle est de faire au moins cette liste demande.
Si nous ne le faisons pas, c'est notre responsabilit individuelle qui prend le relai, et non la responsabilit collective.

En revanche, rien ne tempche d'en faire plus.
Ma boite a par exemple dcid de rester en tltravail a 100% pour garantir la scurit des salaris dans un contexte incertain.
Je connais aussi des gens qui se sont priv de voir certaines personnes.

Pour ma part, il y a des gens avec qui je garde toujours une distance de scurit minimale parce que je sais qu'ils ne font jamais attention.

----------


## fredoche

> La question, c'est "Y a-t-il des adultes responsables dans ce pays, capable de faire fi des dcisions politiques et de prendre une dcision pour le bien commun, plutt que de refuser de la prendre pour faire "je suis contre" systmatiquement ?


Hier soir en rentrant chez moi je discute avec ma voisine qui a fait le covid en Janvier, qui est atteinte de covid long, qui a 75 ans et qui souffre toujours de cette maladie. Nous changeons sur nos expriences. Dans un mois elle ne bnficiera plus du pass vaccinal suisse, puisque tu as droit  6 mois si tu as t infect. Par contre cette vaccination lui est absolument dconseille par son mdecin, vu son tat, vu son passif, vu le potentiel de raction. 
Elle n'a tout comme moi absolument aucune ide de comment elle a pu tre contamine, parce que elle a toujours fait preuve d'un maximum de prcautions et notamment au moment de son infection.

Oui effectivement c'est pas de la politique, c'est pas de la propagande. C'est de la sant, c'est normalement individuel, et priv, parce que nous sommes tous diffrents.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Hier soir en rentrant chez moi je discute avec ma voisine qui a fait le covid en Janvier, qui est atteinte de covid long, qui a 75 ans et qui souffre toujours de cette maladie. Nous changeons sur nos expriences. Dans un mois elle ne bnficiera plus du pass vaccinal suisse, puisque tu as droit  6 mois si tu as t infect. Par contre cette vaccination lui est absolument dconseille par son mdecin, vu son tat, vu son passif, vu le potentiel de raction. 
> Elle n'a tout comme moi absolument aucune ide de comment elle a pu tre contamine, parce que elle a toujours fait preuve d'un maximum de prcautions et notamment au moment de son infection.
> 
> Oui effectivement c'est pas de la politique, c'est pas de la propagande. C'est de la sant, c'est normalement individuel, et priv, parce que nous sommes tous diffrents.


Le cas de cette dame est exemplaire et va dans mon sens. Merci de le donner. 
En effet, cette personne, d'aprs ce que tu dis, fait partie des rares personnes pour lesquelles la vaccination est dangereuse et non recommande. C'est donc, pour ces personnes, qu'il est indispensable que les personnes n'ayant pas ces problmes se vaccinent afin d'radiquer ce virus. Moins le virus circulera, grce aux personnes vaccines, moins cette brave dame aura de chance de contracter cette maladie. C'est de la conscience collective. Ni plus, ni moins.
La sant est de l'ordre du priv, dis-tu. Non, quand il s'agit d'pidmie. Que tu refuses des traitements pour soigner un cancer, c'est effectivement ton choix (et mme si a aura un impact sur tes proches), a reste du domaine priv, car le cancer n'est pas contagieux.
Mais quand tu as une infection contagieuse, le choix de ne pas se soigner et de continuer de ctoyer d'autres personnes, ce n'est plus du domaine du priv, car tu mets en danger la vie des autres. Et mme si tu as une maladie bnigne pour toi, sais-tu si elle n'est pas grave pour une autre personne, voire mortelle. Dans ce cas, tu considres que c'est toujours du domaine priv ?

----------


## fredoche

Oui c'est du domaine du priv

Et de cette maladie on fait un merveilleux instrument pour tout dvoiler sur la place publique sous prtexte que.
Et on joue avec les tiquettes, la culpabilit, la dangerosit potentielle nullement avre. On donne le droit  tous de contrler la sant ou l'tat sanitaire de tous. Et d'exclure ou non ? Quel cynisme

Et de ces principes que l'on a mis des dizaines d'annes  tablir, vous tes prt  tout renier. 

De plus a se fait au mpris de ce qu'est vraiment la maladie, qui est toujours une histoire personnelle, une affaire de malchance, un concours de circonstances.

Mais l on vous donne l'illusion de contrler. a fait 18 mois qu'on vous balade avec a. Et plus a va plus vous marchez. 

Mais on ne contrle rien de ces maladies, on contrle des populations, on vous contrle, toujours plus. Et vous en demandez encore.

Et ceux qui refusent ces drives sont devenus des ennemis. Quelle parfaite illustration de mes lectures SF de jeunesse

----------


## Ryu2000

> Et mme si tu as une maladie bnigne pour toi, sais-tu si elle n'est pas grave pour une autre personne, voire mortelle.


On ne peut pas stopper le monde  chaque fois qu'il y a une pidmie de grippe ou de rhume. Les gens qui sont mort  cause du SARS-CoV-2 auraient pu mourir  cause de la grippe




> Pour ma part, il y a des gens avec qui je garde toujours une distance de scurit minimale parce que je sais qu'ils ne font jamais attention.


Moi je tousse sur les enfants handicaps en esprant les contaminer. (Vous ne comprendrez jamais la blague)




> belle image qui illustre bien le propos


Ouais je sais a illustre parfaitement ce propos :



> Vous voyez une interdiction d'aller au restaurant, au cinma, etc... Je le vois plus comme une autorisation pour certaines personnes.


Peut-tre que j'utilise une technique de sophisme qui consiste  attaquer un petit dtail de merde sortie de son contexte, mais quand mme.

====
Le systme a trop confiance dans les vaccins, admettons que les gens qui sont vaccins sont un peu contagieux et ont un peu moins de chance de faire des formes graves, on a quand mme pas besoin de vacciner 100% de la population pour pouvoir "vivre avec le virus". Plus a ira, plus on verra des doubles ou triples vaccins faire des formes graves. (ce seront des gens de plus de 85 ans ou des gens qui ont d'autres problmes de sant)

a ne sert  rien de discuter, ceux qui ont reu 2, 3 doses continueront d'harceler tous les autres.  ::(:

----------


## tanaka59

Bonjour, 




> Ce n'est pas une entre interdite aux personnes de couleur, c'est une entre autoris aux personnes blanches :
> 
> 
> Bon, on peut se soumettre  la vaccination, on ne peut pas changer de couleur, mais quand mme.


C'est un parallle avec l'exemple "absurde" de la phrase "interdits aux handicaps et cancreux " que je donnai. On en vient  faire de la sgrgation.




> Tu peux le prendre comme ca, mais pour moi, ce n'est pas au niveau individuel que peut se grer une pidmie. Et le libre arbitre n'a pas sa place dans la guerre contre un virus.
> Parce que le libre arbitre garanti est born aux consquences personnelles. Tu n'as jamais eu le droit dans notre pays d'avoir un comportement dangereux pour le reste de la population.
> Ici, refuser de se faire vacciner, c'est juste tre un porteur potentiel de plus pour le virus. Ce dernier n'est pas conscient, il attaque sans limite. 
> 
> Donc, a ce niveau, je dirai que oui, ceux qui refusent la vaccination sont simplement mes ennemis et ceux de la socit entire. c'est aussi simple que cela.
> 
> Je rappelle juste que si tu es infect par le VIH et que tu infectes volontairement des personnes, tu finiras devant les tribunaux pour mise en danger de la vie d'autrui. Ici, nous sommes exactement dans le mme cas. Ton corps est bien sur dot d'une conscience et ta libert de conscience est garantie tant qu'on peut la garantir. Mais ton corps est simplement un corps humain.... et tu ne peux rien faire contre cela.
> 
> Donc soit tu te conformes aux actions en vue de protger la socit toute entire et ses membres, soit tu dois tre exclu de la vie de cette socit. On en vient directement au pass sanitaire, au confinement,  l'interdiction de se rassembler, etc...
> ...





> C'est exactement a fredoche.
> 
> Quand les autorits te disent : vous devez faire cette liste de choses pour enrailler le virus, je pense que notre rle est de faire au moins cette liste demande.
> Si nous ne le faisons pas, c'est notre responsabilit individuelle qui prend le relai, et non la responsabilit collective.
> 
> En revanche, rien ne tempche d'en faire plus.
> Ma boite a par exemple dcid de rester en tltravail a 100% pour garantir la scurit des salaris dans un contexte incertain.
> Je connais aussi des gens qui se sont priv de voir certaines personnes.
> 
> Pour ma part, il y a des gens avec qui je garde toujours une distance de scurit minimale parce que je sais qu'ils ne font jamais attention.


1) On est face  un risque "NRBC" (nuclaire, radioactif, bactriologique et chimique). Pour ce type de risque il n'y a pas de remde miracle, juste des traitement prventif ou curatif ... Pas d'antidote en somme. Donc lgalement les pouvoirs publiques peuvent imposer ce qu'ils veulent ... Ils n'ont aucune limite. 

Le problme de fond , on ne pas vivre ad vitam et ternam avec ce type risque ... Do l'ide et la dnonciation de la "dictature sanitaire" .

2) En cas de risque NRBC , une personne peut tre poursuivi pour homicide (volontaire ou non). Le covid est une "arme" bactriologique au mme titre que des gaz ou lanthrax et j'en passe . On peut donc techniquement envoy n'importe qui en prison , en cas d'abus ou si l'on arrive  prouver qu'il y a eu ngligence.

Il y a dj eu des prcdents avec le VIH en France. Une personne accuse de contamination volontaire.  




> Attention, annule des lections dans une dmocratie, c'est super complexe. Mme pour des problmes sanitaires.
> Et TOUS les partis politiques ont bien vit de se mouiller au moment ou une unit nationale aurait du prvaloir.
> 
> Je ne dis pas que c'tait lgitime ou la bonne dcision, mais je pense que quoi qu'ils aient fait, il n y avait que des mauvaises dcisions  prendre.
> 
> La je ne suis pas d'accord en revanche.
> Cela fait des mois que le gouvernement martle le mme message : Vaccinez-vous.
> Ils ont mme russi  ouvrir la vaccination pour tous avant la date initialement prvue.
> 
> ...


Le problme de fond c'est que maintenant en socit tu as un risque bactriologique ... Donc n'importe qui peut tre choqu et t'accuser d'avoir un comportement "dviant" , si il estime que c'est le cas ... 

Juger du respect des protocoles est assez complexe ... car mme en les respectant le risque zro n'existe pas. 

On peut inventer la police des murs , la police sanitaire, la police de la pense, la police du cerveau .... la police de se qu'on veut pour contrler tout et n'importe quoi.

Chacun ayant sa propre dontologie , thique , moeurs ... le degrs d'acceptabilit varie d'un individu  l'autre , sur ce qu'on veut bien laisser faire ou ne pas faire ...

Dans le fond la gestion de la crise du covid m'a l'air surtout d'tre un bombe  retardement




> Autre sujet, ce matin dans les echos, on voque une refonte de la balance scurit sociale / mutuelle complmentaire avec 4 scnarios  l'tude qui vont du presque statut quo  la "grande scu" qui marquerait la fin des mutuelles.
> La cour des compte a en effet pingl la lourdeur de ce systme  2 vitesses et inefficacit pour les pouvoirs public et les assurs de ce binme dans certains cas. (vieux, maladies longues, etc...)
> 
> J'ai envie de dire, enfin. Pour ma part je en comprend toujours pas l'intret pour le public de ces complmentaires qui doivent assurer des soins obligatoires. Si c'est obligatoire, ca devrait faire partie d'un service public et non d'une obligation au secteur priv. Et je rfute totalement l'ide que parce que l'on est riche on ai mieux accs aux soins de base, auxquels j'inclue les lunettes et les prothses dentaires.
> Je ne parle mme pas de cette mutuelle obligatoire en entreprise qui ne sert qu'a fournir une rente aux assurances qui n'ont mme plus  faire du bon travail.


> 42 rgimes spciaux
> 530 mutuelles 

Oui , une simplification s'impose . A quel prix surtout ?  ::?:  A grand coup de libralisation outrancire ? Non merci ... 




> C'est peut-tre l dessus qu'il serait temps de s'interroger au bout d'un moment ?
> Parce que c'est avec vos liberts qu'il joue en permanence.
> 
> T'as le droit d'aller te coller  la foule de 8  18h, et ensuite coucouche panier
> 
> De toute faon, on vous a tellement habitu  obir au doigt et  lil que maintenant c'est la libert individuelle de circuler et d'agir qui vous devient trangre. Tu bnficies dsormais d'une autorisation, ouhaou privilge suprme
> 
> Tandis que le message martel, celui-ci au milieu de tout le reste, il y a eu aussi le pass vaccinal qui ne serait jamais tendu, comme la vaccination jamais obligatoire.
> 
> ...


Ou comment prendre les franais pour des enfants, puis des animaux, puis des dbiles ... 

A un moment , on a honte d'tre franais .  ::x:   ::furax::  . A l'internationale qui peut encore croire  la crdibilit des pouvoir publiques franais ?

Fredoche dans le fond, le discours que tu tiens la, j'ai eu exactement le mme il y a plusieurs mois/semaines ... Confre mes messages sur les pages prcdentes.

----------


## pmithrandir

Fredohe, je pense que les lectures de SF sont les mme...

mais ici, l'exemple donn par Ryu prend tout son sens.

Mon discours ne serait pas le mme si nous n'avions aucune solution propose ou si toute une partie de la population n'y avait pas accs.

Ici, toute la population a un choix simple : 
 - vivre ensemble pour les personnes qui font l'effort d'tre dans les recommandations.
 - vivre isol pour les personnes qui veulent conserver leur libert d'avoir le vaccin.

Les consquences de ce choix ne te plaisent peut tre pas.... mais tu as le choix de l'une ou l'autre des solutions. 

Aujourd'hui, une solution intermediaire est toujours ouverte,  savoir le test de dpistage. Mais cette solution a une date de premption qui approche et la communication a t effectue. Encore une fois, libre a toi de t'y fier et de n'avoir rien en novembre quand cette solution sera payante, mais tant que le vaccin reste gratuit.... je ne vois pas sur quelle base se plaindre.

----------


## Ryu2000

Ce qui est dommage c'est que les personnes vaccins ne se font pas assez tester, j'espre que a va bientt changer.

----------


## ABCIWEB

> Attention, annule des lections dans une dmocratie, c'est super complexe. Mme pour des problmes sanitaires.
> Et TOUS les partis politiques ont bien vit de se mouiller au moment ou une unit nationale aurait du prvaloir.
> Je ne dis pas que c'tait lgitime ou la bonne dcision, mais je pense que quoi qu'ils aient fait, il n y avait que des mauvaises dcisions  prendre.


Et tu sort a d'o que tous les partis politiques ont vit de se mouiller ? Ils n'avaient pas les informations concernant l'volution du covid, et ils n'ont pas t consult. Je me souviens mme qu'un responsable politique des verts avait envoy un mail aux autres membres en disant qu'il ne serait pas question d'attaquer Macron sur le report des lections s'il prenait cette dcision. 
Ensuite la com officielle a t de dire qu'on verrait les responsabilits plus tard, comme toujours, cela leur laisse le temps de rcrire l'histoire dans les merdias grand public. Cela a fonctionn puisque tu sembles dj avoir oubli le droulement des vnements. Et puis il ne s'agissait pas d'annuler ces lections mais de les reporter. Faute d'arguments srieux tu est oblig d'tre caricatural pour dfendre ton propos, c'est pas srieux. Quant au ct super complexe, tu as peut-tre aussi dj oubli que les dernires lections rgionales taient initialement prvues en mars 2021 et qu'elles ont t reportes  juin 2021 pour cause de problmes sanitaires, prcisment. 

Et donc non,  l'poque il n'y avait pas que des mauvaises dcisions  prendre, Macron a pris une dcision en faisant passer ses intrts politiques avant celle de la sant publique, dans la continuit de ce qu'il avait dj fait avec le non renouvellement du stock de masques par l'intermdiaire de Salomon, et de ce qu'il continue  faire avec la poursuite des fermetures de lits dans les hpitaux.  




> La je ne suis pas d'accord en revanche.
> Cela fait des mois que le gouvernement martle le mme message : Vaccinez-vous.
> 
> Qu'il y ait alors une libert plus forte pour ceux qui ont suivi les recommandations me parait logique.


Tu fais semblant de ne pas comprendre ou quoi ? Je ne te parle pas du principe du pass sanitaire, je parle de sa mise en application. Cela fait plusieurs mois que les anglais font face au variant delta, si donc le gouvernement franais avait dans ses cartons l'ide d'instaurer un pass sanitaire pour lutter plus efficacement contre ce variant, ils auraient pu le dire plus tt. Quand on oblige  avoir un pass pour faire quelque chose, le minimum est de laisser le temps ncessaire pour l'acqurir. Quelques jours avant l'entre en vigueur de ce pass les choses ne sont pas encore clairement dfinies, c'est un vrai bordel qui peut varier d'un jour  l'autre. On dit que gouverner c'est prvoir, l encore c'est le fiasco comme d'habitude. 

Et comme il tait impossible de ne pas penser que ce variant allait forcment traverser la manche, je dis que ce gouvernement cherche  nous balloter, pour prendre des dcisions abruptes sous prtexte d'urgence imprvisible, pour faire de l'autoritarisme sa marque de fabrique, comme si c'tait la seule faon de gouverner. Et s'excuser ainsi au passage des nombreux borgns/amputs parmi les manifestants pacifiques passs et futurs. Peu importe les bavures et les dgts collatraux, l'autoritarisme et ses violences concomitantes doivent tre reconnues et plbiscites comme les seules mthodes de gouvernance efficaces. Pour preuve ce sont elles aussi qui vont nous sauver du covid. Macron ou la fabrique de fachos. 

En mme temps c'est bon pour rcuprer un certain lectorat trs  droite en vue des prsidentielles. Bref, je ne vois aucune trace de neutralit politique dans la gestion de cette crise sanitaire. Tout est organis pour en faire un instrument politique au service de sa majest et au dtriment de la cohsion sociale.

----------


## pmithrandir

> Et tu sort a d'o que tous les partis politiques ont vit de se mouiller ? Ils n'avaient pas les informations concernant l'volution du covid, et ils n'ont pas t consult. Je me souviens mme qu'un responsable politique des verts avait envoy un mail aux autres membres en disant qu'il ne serait pas question d'attaquer Macron sur le report des lections s'il prenait cette dcision.


En fait, j'ai remont le temps et nous avons tous 2 partiellement raison.
Tous les partis n'ont pas bloqu, les verts sont un exemple, les prsident de rgions avaient aussi appel  reporter.
En revanche, tous les partis ont t consult le jeudi prcdent... et il n'y a pas eu de consensus.

Sur l'lection municipale, les vert compte presque pour rien, donc leur avis ouvert n'engageait pas beaucoup.




> Ensuite la com officielle a t de dire qu'on verrait les responsabilits plus tard, comme toujours, cela leur laisse le temps de rcrire l'histoire dans les merdias grand public. Cela a fonctionn puisque tu sembles dj avoir oubli le droulement des vnements. Et puis il ne s'agissait pas d'annuler ces lections mais de les reporter. Faute d'arguments srieux tu est oblig d'tre caricatural pour dfendre ton propos, c'est pas srieux. Quant au ct super complexe, tu as peut-tre aussi dj oubli que les dernires lections rgionales taient initialement prvues en mars 2021 et qu'elles ont t reportes  juin 2021 pour cause de problmes sanitaires, prcisment.


Ce n'est pas la complexit technique... qui est tu as raison bien simple.
Mais plus la complexit du point de vue dmocratique de toucher  la date d'une lection.
Que tu la laisses ou que tu la dplace, on trouvera toujours des intrts politiques pour l'une ou l'autre des dcisions. C'est bien pour cela que normalement on y touche jamais et que quand un pays parle de reporter des lections on s'inquite toujours d'une prise de pouvoir de lexcutif.



> Et donc non,  l'poque il n'y avait pas que des mauvaises dcisions  prendre, Macron a pris une dcision en faisant passer ses intrts politiques avant celle de la sant publique, dans la continuit de ce qu'il avait dj fait avec le non renouvellement du stock de masques par l'intermdiaire de Salomon, et de ce qu'il continue  faire avec la poursuite des fermetures de lits dans les hpitaux.


Si l'on en crois les articles de l'poque, la dcision avait t prise en consultant le conseil scientifique. Aprs, savoir a quel point ils ont t influenc... je ne saurai dire.
Mais nous sommes encore dans la priode de dni presque gnral de l'pidmie et en plein dans le choc  l'ide d'tre confin, chose qui n'avait pas t fait depuis plusieurs sicles.

Pour ce qui est des intrts politique, en marche tant peu implant localement, ils tait dj prvu qu'ils se prennent une drouille... donc je pense que leur intrt est difficilement quantifiable.




> Tu fais semblant de ne pas comprendre ou quoi ? Je ne te parle pas du principe du pass sanitaire, je parle de sa mise en application. Cela fait plusieurs mois que les anglais font face au variant delta, si donc le gouvernement franais avait dans ses cartons l'ide d'instaurer un pass sanitaire pour lutter plus efficacement contre ce variant, ils auraient pu le dire plus tt. Quand on oblige  avoir un pass pour faire quelque chose, le minimum est de laisser le temps ncessaire pour l'acqurir. Quelques jours avant l'entre en vigueur de ce pass les choses ne sont pas encore clairement dfinies, c'est un vrai bordel qui peut varier d'un jour  l'autre. On dit que gouverner c'est prvoir, l encore c'est le fiasco comme d'habitude. 
> 
> Et comme il tait impossible de ne pas penser que ce variant allait forcment traverser la manche, je dis que ce gouvernement cherche  nous balloter, pour prendre des dcisions abruptes sous prtexte d'urgence imprvisible, pour faire de l'autoritarisme sa marque de fabrique, comme si c'tait la seule faon de gouverner. Et s'excuser ainsi au passage des nombreux borgns/amputs parmi les manifestants pacifiques passs et futurs. Peu importe les bavures et les dgts collatraux, l'autoritarisme et ses violences concomitantes doivent tre reconnues et plbiscites comme les seules mthodes de gouvernance efficaces. Pour preuve ce sont elles aussi qui vont nous sauver du covid. Macron ou la fabrique de fachos. 
> 
> En mme temps c'est bon pour rcuprer un certain lectorat trs  droite en vue des prsidentielles. Bref, je ne vois aucune trace de neutralit politique dans la gestion de cette crise sanitaire. Tout est organis pour en faire un instrument politique au service de sa majest et au dtriment de la cohsion sociale.


Dans la vie, j'aime penser qu'il n'est pas besoin d'imaginer des conspirations ou des mauvaises intentions aux gens, quand leur seule incomptence explique le problme.

La ou tu vois des personnes mal attentionnes... je vois juste des mecs qui naviguent  vu et qui volue assez mal dans un environnement incertain.

Au passage, qui sont cartel entre : 
Les autorits sanitaires qui voudrait 0 morts (et plus de lit, de moyens, de personnel...)Les forces conomiques qui veulent ouvrir le plus vite possibleLes syndicats qui veulent protger les salaris contre tous les risquesUne partie de la population qui veut rler... que ca soit contre le confinement, le vaccin, etc... quoi qui sera fait n'ira jamais bienUne partie de la population qui veut vivre, quitte a sacrifier les plus fragileUne autre qui veut protger tout le monde... et qui est pret  se sacrifier pour cela (en se confinant encore...)

Je sais que je serai bien en peine de trouver un compromis accept par toutes ces dominantes...

----------


## fredoche

> Fredohe, je pense que les lectures de SF sont les mme...
> 
> mais ici, l'exemple donn par Ryu prend tout son sens.
> 
> Mon discours ne serait pas le mme si nous n'avions aucune solution propose ou si toute une partie de la population n'y avait pas accs.
> 
> Ici, toute la population a un choix simple : 
>  - vivre ensemble pour les personnes qui font l'effort d'tre dans les recommandations.
>  - vivre isol pour les personnes qui veulent conserver leur libert d'avoir le vaccin.
> ...


De toute faon, tu vis quelque part dans l'illusion
Effectivement tu ne vois pas sur quelle base se plaindre, tu penses que les choix existent alors que tout est fait pour qu'il n'y en ait aucun. Des choix dcids au pas de charge dans un parlement aux ordres avec une absence totale de dbats, de concertation, de contre-pouvoirs. Sur la base d'une dcision prise sans aucun pravis un 12 juillet et au mpris total des paroles prononces voire promises prcdemment.

Les choix pour tous ceux qui travaillent dans ces services et lieux soumis au pass sanitaire, il n'y en aura aucun. Mais a ils ont oubli de te le dire dans ton petit manuel du parfait macroniste. 
Ceux qui ont le choix ? Les flics, ceux qui cognent, c'est tout

Souvent je te lis et je vois que tu rflchis, mais ta rflexion est toujours borne par le cadre qui t'est apport. Comme si toujours les choses ne pourraient tre autrement. 
Tu es un parfait zlote du gouvernement et une parfaite cible de toutes ces communications et propagandes.

C'est marrant pour ces histoires de pass imposs  tous, ici tout le monde se complait  ne citer que les 2-3 pays qui vont le faire (danemark, italie ?), oubliant ostensiblement tous ceux qui sont des purs chantres de la libert comme l'arabie saoudite ou tous ces machinistan. Ici en plein coeur de l'europe, au pays des lumires, nous naviguons entre absurdistan et macronistan, et personne n'y trouve rien  redire. Les 250 autres pays qui ne vont pas faire comme a ne sont pas des exemples. Vive Jupiter notre guide suprme. Nous nous soumettons   toi et  ton savoir infini

Bah ouais parce que a fait bien longtemps que les lumires et leurs idaux se sont teints en ralit. D'ailleurs quand c'tait le gouvernement de Vichy, personne n'y trouvait  redire. C'est pas Godwin, c'est juste la dmonstration rcurrente dune soumission zele dans ce pays de soi-disant gaulois rfractaires

----------


## pmithrandir

J vis tellement en macronie que...

aujourd'hui, des mesures pour encourager la vaccination assez drastique ont t mise en place aux USA. Les employs fdraux qui ne s'y soumettant pas tant soumis a 2 tests PCR par semaine.
Le port du masque devient obligatoire dans les zones de propagation faible du virus sans certificat de vaccination, etc...

Isral met en place un pass sanitaire aussi.

La grande bretagne se mure, lArabie Saoudite accueillie uniquement les trangers vaccins avec test PCR en plus, les pays ou la vaccination ne progresse pas voit ses hpitaux dbordes, avec des taux de mortalit extrmement important.


Les exemples dans le monde sont assez nombreux, et les indicateurs dans les pays ou le vaccin est prsent sont bien meilleur que dans les pays ou il n'est pas la.
https://www.lemonde.fr/les-decodeurs...9_4355770.html

Donc oui, je suis maintenant convaincu que le vaccin a fait ses preuves. Je pense aussi que psychologiquement, une partie de plus en plus grande de la population supporterait difficilement un 4eme confinement et que rserver cette extrmit aux non vaccins me semble une solution pour minimiser l'impact sur toute la population.
Je ne me fait dailleur aucune illusion sur le fait que ca va venir dans les 2 prochains mois. Non vaccins enferms et vaccins libre de circuler.
D'un point de vue conomique, les 36 euros que coutent le vaccin sont bien peu  cot des gains en terme dhpitaux librs et de paralysie de l'conomie entire. 

L'tat devrait mme selon moi rendre cette vaccination obligatoire sans plus de procs pour tous. Parce que au final, quand un non vaccin passe 2 semaines en soin intensif, c'est bien la socit qui paye son choix. 

Alors bien sur, tu prtends qu'il n'y a pas de choix, je pense que si.
Je passe les vacances dans un petit village de montagne ou dans les kilomtre environnant, des espces de hippi continue de vivre en autarcie. Pour eux, pas de rgles quand ils sont dans la montagne. Ils ont dcid de s'isoler du monde.

Toi, tu prtends vivre au sein d'une socit sans en respecter les contraintes. En particulier celle de ne pas mettre en danger autrui par ton comportement individuel. Que la socit rejette ce type de comportement me semble tout  fait acceptable. C'est mme le sens premier philosophique d'une socit ddicter des rgles de vivre ensemble et de s'assurer que ces dernires seront respectes par tous pour permettre  tous de s'panouir dans ce cadre. Ce cadre ne te convient pas, tu es franais et cela te donne le droit d'aller vivre dans environ 30 pays sans trop de difficult de manire permanente. Profites-en, l'herbe sera peut tre plus verte ailleurs.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Isral met en place un pass sanitaire aussi.


On dit "Isral rinstaure le pass sanitaire" parce qu'en fvrier ils avaient dj ce systme :
Covid-19 : Isral impose le "passeport vert" vaccinal pour revenir  une vie normale



> Dimanche,  l'occasion de son dconfinement, Isral a lanc son "passeport vert" vaccinal. *Ce document sur papier ou sur smartphone permet, une semaine aprs avoir reu la seconde dose, d'accder aux salles de sport* et aux piscines et d'assister aux vnements sportifs et culturels.


La France n'est pionnire de rien du tout, elle a recopi ce qu'il se faisait dans d'autres pays. Aprs il n'y a pas encore beaucoup de pays qui le font.
Et a ne semble pas trs efficace, quand on voit ce qu'il se passe en isral, la troisime dose concerne de plus en plus de gens l-bas.
Covid-19 : Isral appelle les plus de 60 ans  recevoir une troisime dose de vaccin
Aujourd'hui c'est 60 ans, bientt ce sera tout le monde.

Des tudes en isral montrent que les effets de la vaccination s'estompe dans le temps et que les vaccins sont moins efficace face  certains variants.

======
a devient compliqu de suivre tous les variants :
Variant Covid : Lambda, Delta, en France, symptmes, vaccin



>

----------


## fredoche

> Toi, tu prtends vivre au sein d'une socit sans en respecter les contraintes. En particulier celle de ne pas mettre en danger autrui par ton comportement individuel. Que la socit rejette ce type de comportement me semble tout  fait acceptable. C'est mme le sens premier philosophique d'une socit ddicter des rgles de vivre ensemble et de s'assurer que ces dernires seront respectes par tous pour permettre  tous de s'panouir dans ce cadre. Ce cadre ne te convient pas, tu es franais et cela te donne le droit d'aller vivre dans environ 30 pays sans trop de difficult de manire permanente. Profites-en, l'herbe sera peut tre plus verte ailleurs.


Non moi je ne prtends pas a . J'ai toujours respect les contraintes de la socit dans laquelle je vis.

Je prtends discuter les dcisions qui sont prises et les contraintes imposes. Toi la dmocratie tu ne sais pas ce que c'est, tu parles de socit comme si elle tait une et indivisible. Tu raisonnes en terme de tout ou rien. Et le choix selon toi, c'est si t'es pas content "casse-toi"

Je vis en Suisse, et oui l'herbe est plus verte ici,  tous points de vue, et dj effectivement rien que par la couleur.

Pour le reste les dcodeurs du monde, les fact-checkeurs de lib, franchement il n'y a plus rien de srieux dans ces journaux. Qui les lit aujourd'hui ? Qui les achte? Qui ?
Est-ce que l'on entend un son de cloche diffrent ? Si jamais on pense un temps soit peu de manire indpendante, on est tax de complotiste, rassuriste, anti-vax, etc. Toute forme de pense divergente est nie, ridiculise, mprise. 
Alors que les ficelles de ces mdias sont plus grosses que des cordes de marine.
Et on peut bien montrer ce que l'on veut avec ces chiffres. Il y a pas longtemps je vous avais donn ici la courbe des cas en inde, source du variant delta, compars  nos pays ultra-vaccins. En attendant les champions du mode des dcs par millions d'habitants, c'est toujours et encore les pays occidentaux, europens.

----------


## el_slapper

> (.../...)En attendant les champions du mo*n*de des dcs par millions d'habitants, c'est toujours et encore les pays occidentaux, europens.


parce qu'ils comptent correctement, eux.parce qu'il ont plus d'anciens et que les anciens sont plus frapps.

Mais bon, maintenant que nos anciens sont vaccins, on a moins de morts... mais ils sont plus jeunes. Et je ne parle pas des gens affligs de squelles  long terme.

pmithrandir a raison, ceux qui refusent le vaccins _et vivent dans des zones peuples sans se planquer_ sont complices de meurtre.

----------


## fredoche

> parce qu'ils comptent correctement, eux.parce qu'il ont plus d'anciens et que les anciens sont plus frapps.
> 
> Mais bon, maintenant que nos anciens sont vaccins, on a moins de morts... mais ils sont plus jeunes. Et je ne parle pas des gens affligs de squelles  long terme.
> 
> pmithrandir a raison, ceux qui refusent le vaccins _et vivent dans des zones peuples sans se planquer_ sont complices de meurtre.


Bien sur 
Toujours les mmes qui comptent correctement, d'ailleurs c'est la belgique qui compte le mieux, mme mieux que les franais. Ah zut nles sudois ont dcroch les franais, surement une grosse diffrence d'esprance de vie, et puis quelques auto-attestations de moins 
Au Japon, les anciens sont lgions et les morts bien moindre en proportion. Ca doit tre parce qu'ils comptent avec des bouliers, et qu'ils bouffent du poisson.
De toute faon on a tellement de milliers de fois plus de vieux chez nous que c'est assurment pour a qu'on arrive  de telles diffrences de proportion, en dizaines multiples parfois... L'vidence mathmatique n'est-ce pas
Non mais ces africaisn, ces asiatiques, quels roublards... L bas on crve de faim, d'eaux souilles, le covid c'est de la blague

tu as bien entendu des statistiques, comptes par nos maitre  conter, pour dmontrer qu'ils sont plus jeunes... de quelques mois sans doute

Complices de meurtre, rien que a.

Meurtriers de vieillards de 84 ans et plus
Meurtriers de gens qui se vaccinent eux, mais avec un vaccin dont ils sont tellement surs, qu'il faut que tout le monde soit vaccin, puisque ces vaccins ne protgent de rien.
Mais alors quoi les non-vaccins s'assassinent entre eux non ? Alors quoi ? Ils l'ont choisi n'est ce pas ? 
Ah mais non si c'est des vaccins meurent, il faut bien des coupables, ces fumiers de meurtriers qui refusent un bon shoot de ARN-m

Et puis tous ces lits d'urgence qu'on occupe, ces lits qu'on supprime "quoiqu'il en coute", cette racaille d'anti-vax n'a qu' aller crever dans la rue, oh pardon non, au fin fond du Larzac pour ne contaminer personne

Tu es pathtique el_slapper. Vous tes pathtiques avec vos phrases toutes faites et votre haine qui dgueule sur ce qui reste encore au moins 40 % de la population.

Macron a gagn, ils ont bien gagn, t'as bien vot petit... 4 ans aprs t'es servi

----------


## pmithrandir

> Je prtends discuter les dcisions qui sont prises et les contraintes imposes. Toi la dmocratie tu ne sais pas ce que c'est, tu parles de socit comme si elle tait une et indivisible. Tu raisonnes en terme de tout ou rien. Et le choix selon toi, c'est si t'es pas content "casse-toi"


ce n'est pas la seule rponse.

Mais le comportement de refuser de ce faire vacciner, et donc de mettre les autres en dangers, a m'en rappelle d'autre
 - Je suis dans mon 4x4 super polluant, mais je vous emmerde
 - Je jette mes ordures n'importe ou, aprs moi le dluge
 - Je consomme tout ce que je peux, et on s'en fout de l'impact
 - Je laisse mon moteur tourner, j'ai de quoi payer l'essence, et l'impact sur la plante...
 - Je met la musique a fond quelque soit l'heure
 - Je fais un feu dans mon jardin, et j'emmerde mon voisin avec la fume...


Bref, ca s'apparente  un comportement individuel qui passe au dessus du bien commun. 
"JE ne veux pas, donc quelque soit l'importance que ca peut avoir pour les autres, JE m'en fout."

Chez moi ca ressemble a un comportement ultra libral... peut tre pas dans le sens conomique du terme, mais dans le sens socit.



> Je vis en Suisse, et oui l'herbe est plus verte ici,  tous points de vue, et dj effectivement rien que par la couleur.


La suisse qui peine a faire monter son nombre de vaccin au del de 50%, qui ferme des centre parce que ces derniers ne sont pas rempli.
Leur stratgie est peut tre la bonne, mais je prfre la notre.

Aprs, il y a de l'argent, donc peut tre que le systme de sant est mieux  mme d'encaisser une vague que le notre.

----------


## fredoche

> Leur stratgie est peut tre la bonne, mais je prfre la notre.


A la guerre comme  la guerre, la stratgie, y'a que a de vrai !

Oui Chef !

Aucune stratgie n'est bonne quand un problme est mdical et les rponses politiques. Cependant :
 - En proportion bien plus de lits de ranimation, et des mesures prises depuis 18 mois afin de pouvoir en rouvrir en fonction des besoins, en Suisse. Flicitons Macron-Vran sur ce point. C'est d'ailleurs la stratgie que tu prfres, la stratgie du mensonge permanent, de la novlangue, et de la so...ie  grande chelle 
 - Un pays o on n'a jamais ni enferm les gens ni contraints leurs dplacements en fonction de l'horaire de sortie du virus (ah la science quand tu nous tiens), et o on n'a mme pas lutt contre l'effet apro.  Flicitons Macron-Vran sur ce point. leur stratgie a largement prouv sa mdiocrit. C'est d'ailleurs la stratgie que tu prfres, parce que pour certaines pratiques, c'est mieux si le sujet est captif, bien docile et bat devant son cran de propagande

Mais tu as raison la rponse c'est l'argent.

Ici quand je suis arriv en juin dernier(2020) je pouvais acheter des masques de fabrication suisse (plus cher mais rien que pour le symbole, quelle diffrence), et les respirateurs que le monde entier se disputait ne peuvent fonctionner sans les pices fabriques par l'industrie suisse. Les robots de tests PCR sont fabriques par des pharmas suisse

Je sens bien qu'on tient une bonne stratgie en France moi: celle de l'effondrement
Mais c'est pas grave le 12 Juillet Macron a dcid que le pass sanitaire tait exigible dans le moindre troquet mme en terrasse. Ouah quel grand stratge...
Et puis on a les meilleurs milliardaires au monde, dans ce pays qui hait les riches. l au moins on est champion

Allez faites vous plaisir les mecs, les coupables sont dsigns, les flics sont quips et pays pour les cartonner, et vive la France

----------


## fredoche

> ce n'est pas la seule rponse.
> 
> Mais le comportement de refuser de ce faire vacciner, et donc de mettre les autres en dangers, a m'en rappelle d'autre
>  - Je suis dans mon 4x4 super polluant, mais je vous emmerde
>  - Je jette mes ordures n'importe ou, aprs moi le dluge
>  - Je consomme tout ce que je peux, et on s'en fout de l'impact
>  - Je laisse mon moteur tourner, j'ai de quoi payer l'essence, et l'impact sur la plante...
>  - Je met la musique a fond quelque soit l'heure
>  - Je fais un feu dans mon jardin, et j'emmerde mon voisin avec la fume...


Ah au fait on appelle a des amalgames

Je voudrais pas crire que tu es stupide, mais les comparaisons que tu fais le sont profondment, et n'ont strictement rien  voir l'une avec l'autre. 
Que tu sois incapable de le voir prouve  quel point vous tes compltement  la masse, parce que tu n'es pas le seul  penser comme a.

Bon courage, la route sera longue

Et au fait, je rpte ma question mais qui ils mettent en danger les non-vaccins sinon d'autres non-vaccins ? 

Non rponds pas, t'es pas oblig. J'en lis dj beaucoup depuis ce matin  ::mouarf::

----------


## Fuigi

> Et au fait, je rpte ma question mais qui ils mettent en danger les non-vaccins sinon d'autres non-vaccins ?


Techniquement des personnes non-vaccins car elles ne le peuvent pas. Et aussi des vaccins ayant des maladies ncessitant des soins en hpitaux si la tension hospitalire repointe le bout de son nez.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Ah au fait on appelle a des amalgames


Et mlanger des dcisions politiques et des solutions sanitaires, tu ne trouves pas que ce sont des amalgames ?

Pourquoi est-ce que vouloir se vacciner c'est avoir vot Macron ? Quel lien ? 
Pourquoi reprocher  des personnes de ne pas vouloir se vacciner pour le bien de tous, c'est cautionn les dcisions politiques de Macron ?

 ::ptdr:: 

Je ne voudrais pas crire que tu es stupide...

----------


## pmithrandir

> Et au fait, je rpte ma question mais qui ils mettent en danger les non-vaccins sinon d'autres non-vaccins ?


Je n'avais pas vu cette question.

Ils mettent en danger : 
 - toutes les personnes qui n'ont pas pu encore se vacciner (pas dans les priorits, difficults momentanes daccs au vaccin, etc...)
 - Toutes les personnes qui ne pourront pas se vacciner.(contre indication mdicale)
 - l'ensemble de la population en permettant plus de transmission, donc en maximisant le potentiel mutagne du Virus. (plus de contamination = plus de variants)

----------


## David_g

On a le droit d'tre pour la vaccination et de trouver que le gouvernement a merd sur tout un tas de sujet ?
Voir d'tre pour la vaccination (y compris sans attendre l'hypothtique vaccin franais) et ne pas tre hyper fan du pass sanitaire.

----------


## ddoumeche

> Vas regarder Godzilla , cela te fera le plus grand bien


Je l'ai dj vu il y a fort longtemps. Excellente ide de scnario, film divertissant,  l'poque Hollywood savait faire du cinma. Mme si je doute que les rayons gammas puissent transformer des concombres de mer en reptile gants radioactifs, mme avec les rayons gammas AOC de Bagnols-sur-Cze.

Je me suis fait violence et ai cout le discours de notre prsident sur la question. C'est encore pire que je ne pensais puisqu'il prtend que l'ouragan Irma fut caus par le rchauffement climatique. 

C'est affligeant.

Ceci est un baromtre gradu en hectoPascal en l'honneur de monsieur Blaize Pascal, un appareil invent au XVIme sicles et servant  mesurer la pression atmosphrique. Un instrument connu d'absolument *tous* les marins du monde, et de toutes personnes vivant prts des ctes, car servant  prvoir la mto et notamment les temptes et les ouragans, qui se forment quand une zone de basse pression attire d'importantes masses d'air. Ainsi le centre dpressionnaire de l'ouragan Irma faisait 915hPa, ce qui n'est d'ailleurs pas si exceptionnel.



Il ne s'agit donc pas de drogue mais de gens incultes et hors sol, passant leurs temps en avion et en hlicoptre, un pur produit de la "mritocratie" franaise. Comme ces jacobins s'offuscant que l'on roule en 4x4 comme Nicolas Hulot alors qu'ils emmnent leurs gosses  l'cole en voiture. 





> Dans un registre plus politique , le maire et mdecin Philippe Juvin annonce sa candidature : https://www.lci.fr/politique/covid-1...e-2176592.html


Philippe Juvin est un politicien qui s'est couch devant l'AP-HP (les hpitaux de Paris), je doute mme qu'il fasse lui confier la gestion d'un ministre. C'est un agneau mais pas un loup.
Ainsi, il pose le juste constat qu'il y a 50% d'administratifs dans la mdecine comme  Cuba, et que propose-t'il ? de confier la sant aux rgions  ::roll:: 
La dcentralisation, a-t'elle rduit la machine  gaz de l'tat, ou de l'education nationale ? non. On va juste mettre des comits de pilotage de sant regions - tats - kibboutz en plus et les administratifs monopoliseront 60% du personnel. Ce sera de plus trs ingalitaire, car les rgions peuples de vieux, dsindustrialiss, seront les moins dotes alors que ce sont celles qui rclament le plus de moyens.

Aussi il devrait postuler pour le parti socialiste, parce que ce genre de solution est typique des socialistes ou de la Belgique avec ses comits. Le bureaucratisme est une gangrne, une fois installe la seule solution est l'amputation.





> Il n'y a strictement aucun lien entre des armes nuclaires et de l'lectricit nuclaire. L on parle de gaz  effet de serre et l'nergie nuclaire est celle qui produit le moins.


Tu devrais aller dire cela aux dputs de la Polynsie, tu arriveras mieux  les convaincre que moi, mais ils n'en ont rien  secouer des missions de GES de la mtropole.

----------


## ABCIWEB

> En fait, j'ai remont le temps et nous avons tous 2 partiellement raison.
> Tous les partis n'ont pas bloqu, les verts sont un exemple, les prsident de rgions avaient aussi appel  reporter.
> En revanche, tous les partis ont t consult le jeudi prcdent... et il n'y a pas eu de consensus.
> ...
> Si l'on en crois les articles de l'poque, la dcision avait t prise en consultant le conseil scientifique. Aprs, savoir a quel point ils ont t influenc... je ne saurai dire.


Ton rsumer est fallacieux. Seuls quelques responsables de droite se sont prononc contre le report, mais les groupes parlementaires n'ont pas t consults, jamais il n'a t question du report de ces lections le jeudi 12 mars prcdent les lections. Cf wiki :



> Le 12 mars, le report des lections semble tre srieusement envisag par l'excutif franais, sur la base de  nouvelles donnes scientifiques  qui auraient fait voluer la position d'Emmanuel Macron; l'tat d'urgence et l'article 16 seraient galement  sur la table . Plusieurs personnalits de l'opposition font alors savoir qu'elles s'opposent fermement  toute ide de report des lections municipales du 15 mars; le prsident des Rpublicains, Christian Jacob, dclare notamment que  si c'tait le cas, c'est un coup d'tat, c'est un coup de force institutionnel, c'est l'utilisation de la crise sanitaire pour viter une dbcle lectorale .
> 
> L'option est officiellement carte en fin de journe. Pour Emmanuel Macron, qui sexprime  20 heures, les scientifiques indiquent que  rien ne s'oppose  ce que les Franais, mme les plus vulnrables, se rendent aux urnes . Il annonce galement la fermeture des coles pour le lundi suivant. Selon Olivier Faure, Agns Firmin-Le Bodo, Jean-Luc Mlenchon ou Marine Le Pen, *il n'avait jamais t question de report* lors de la runion qui s'tait tenue le matin mme  l'htel Matignon avec les chefs des partis, les prsidents des Assembles et des groupes parlementaires ainsi que les prsidents des associations d'lus runis par le Premier ministre, douard Philippe. Le maintien du scrutin aurait t exig par le prsident du Snat, Grard Larcher, et le prsident de lAssociation des maires de France, Franois Baroin. Les jours suivants, la majorit indique que le chef de ltat se serait ralli  leurs vues


Il faudrait aussi m'expliquer comment, sur la base de nouvelles donnes scientifiques, on voque srieusement un report des lections, et que l'on vienne nous dire ensuite que selon le conseil scientifique, rien ne s'oppose  l'organisation du scrutin. Cela veut-il dire que le conseil scientifique ne se base pas sur des donnes scientifiques ? Ou plus certainement les media ont racont du flan pour couvrir sa majest comme d'habitude.

Par ailleurs le mail d'un responsable vert adress  ses troupes a t crit plus tard, parce qu'entre temps la situation avait encore volu:



> la veille du scrutin, les dclarations rclamant le report des lections se multiplient. Une lettre ouverte d'une quinzaine de mdecins demande le report. Le Premier ministre annonce peu aprs la fermeture des restaurants et cafs, mais confirme le maintien du scrutin. Le directeur gnral de la Sant, Jrme Salomon, annonce dans la foule que la France est dsormais au stade 3 de l'pidmie. Renaud Muselier, mdecin et prsident LR du conseil rgional de Provence-Alpes-Cte d'Azur, considre alors quil  devient raisonnable, cohrent et mme ncessaire de reporter le scrutin municipal , tout comme plusieurs de ses homologues LR de Normandie, Corse et Occitanie, ainsi que Franois Bayrou. Une nouvelle lettre ouverte de 17 mdecins demande le report des deux tours. Le jour des lections, de nombreux tweets de soignants appellent  ne pas se rendre aux urnes


L encore comment expliquer que l'on puisse tenir un scrutin en toute scurit le dimanche sans masques disponibles, alors que quelques heures aprs, le lundi, on instaure un confinement pour viter des contaminations potentiellement mortelles ?  Tu peux toujours essayer de tourner les choses comme tu veux, c'est totalement irresponsable. 




> ...C'est bien pour cela que normalement on y touche jamais et que quand un pays parle de reporter des lections on s'inquite toujours d'une prise de pouvoir de lexcutif.


ON ETAIT PAS DANS DES CONDITIONS NORMALES, cela t'a t-il chapp ? ON ETAIT LA VEILLE D'UN CONFINEMENT ! Et personne ne s'est inquit d'une prise de pouvoir de l'excutif quand on a report les lections rgionales de mars 2021  juin 2021 pour cause de pandmie. Tu te sert une fois de plus d'lments de langage pour dulcorer une dcision irresponsable. 




> Que tu la laisses ou que tu la dplace, on trouvera toujours des intrts politiques pour l'une ou l'autre des dcisions...


C'est bien prcisment ce que l'on reproche  Macron, d'avoir considrer des intrts politiques et de les avoir fait passer avant la sant publique, et en mme temps avant l'expression dmocratique car il est bien vident que de nombreux lecteurs ne se sont pas dplacs pour cause de pandmie. Il n'a pas su se comporter en chef d'tat, et se placer au dessus des partis et des intrts politiques, point barre.




> Sur l'lection municipale, les vert compte presque pour rien, donc leur avis ouvert n'engageait pas beaucoup.


Ce n'tait pas un avis ouvert puisqu'encore une fois il n'y a pas eu de dbat - ou alors donnes un lien srieux qui prouve le contraire -, c'tait une position de principe envoye en interne par mail la veille des lections puisque Macron aurait du annoncer le report de ces lections tant donn qu'on annonait en mme temps le confinement. Et l encore mauvaise pioche pour dfendre Macron, puisqu'en guise de "presque rien", les verts ont t les grands gagnants de cette lection avec des rsultats trs suprieurs  ceux de LREM notamment dans les grandes villes.



> De nombreuses grandes villes, telles que Lyon, Bordeaux, Strasbourg, Besanon et Tours, vont tre diriges par des cologistes.
> Les cologistes s'imposent au second tour des lections municipales, le 28 juin. Aprs un score surprise de plus de 13% aux europennes de juin 2019, Europe Ecologie-Les Verts remporte cette fois des victoires en forme de trophes dans plusieurs grandes villes : Lyon (ville et mtropole), Bordeaux, Strasbourg, Besanon, Tours... De quoi faire exploser leur nombre de conseillers municipaux par rapport  2014.


Tu affirmes souvent que tu ne soutiens pas Macron, comment te croire ? Si encore tu t'en tenait  des lments factuels, mais non, tu mlanges tout et tu brodes pour lui trouver des excuses. On ne s'y prendrait pas autrement pour faire de la propagande masque, genre ne pas prendre parti ouvertement mais arrondir les angles ds qu'il est en difficult sous prtexte d'une pseudo objectivit. En tous cas, ta machine  remonter le temps est srieusement endommage, ou sinon donnes des sources fiables.

----------


## Ryu2000

Je ne sais pas si a va fonctionner, mais c'est sympa d'essayer :
J'ai dcid de rpondre directement  vos questions: Emmanuel Macron s'adresse aux jeunes non-vaccins



> Face aux inquitudes, le prsident de la Rpublique a lanc une opration de questions-rponses sur les rseaux sociaux.
> 
> Des vacances studieuses. Quelques jours aprs son arrive au Fort de Brganon (Var), Emmanuel Macron a post une vido ce lundi matin sur TikTok et Instagram, deux rseaux sociaux largement utiliss par les jeunes. Face  une reprise de l'pidmie qui gagne d'abord les populations non-vaccines, dont une partie de la jeunesse, et aux nouvelles manifestations anti-passe de ce week-end, le chef de l'tat a voulu envoyer un message clair: Je sais que beaucoup d'entre vous s'interrogent encore, ont peur. Beaucoup entendent de fausses informations, de fausses rumeurs...Parfois n'importe quoi. Dans son intervention, *le prsident de la Rpublique apparat en tee-shirt noir et se filme lui-mme*. Faon de casser les codes d'une communication traditionnelle et de s'adresser  une partie de la population via un canal particulier.
> (...)
> J'ai dcid de rpondre directement  vos questions. Allez-y. Posez-les moi. J'essayerai d'tre le plus direct et le plus clair possible, lance le prsident de la Rpublique. Les rponses du chef de l'tat devraient tre postes rgulirement tout au long de la semaine.

----------


## foetus

2 brves non sources parce que les mdias principaux n'en parlent pas  ::mrgreen::  (et donc des sources douteuses)
Le prix des vaccins Pfizer et Moderna augmente. Les raisons : le cot des nouveaux variants, le quasi monopole de ces vaccins et l'efficacit suppose de la seule alternative.Isral a mis  jour ces chiffres. Pour le variant Delta, les vaccins sont efficaces  39% sur les transmissions (il me semble sur les 17 - 59 ans) et 88% sur les formes graves.

----------


## Pyramidev

Concernant l'augmentation du prix des vaccins, l'information vient du journal Financial Times et a t relaye dans Les Echos :



> Le prix des vaccins contre le Covid commands par la Commission europenne aux groupes pharmaceutiques devait rester confidentiel. Selon le Financial Times , les laboratoires Pfizer, BioNTech et Moderna ont rcemment rengoci leurs contrats avec l'Union europenne, et augment leurs prix. Le quotidien britannique, qui a pu consulter ces contrats, affirme que le prix d'un vaccin Pfizer passe ainsi de 15,50 euros  19,50 euros et celui de Moderna de 19 euros  21,50 euros.


Remarque : je n'ai pas pu lire l'article original de Financial Times, car son accs est payant.

----------


## Ryu2000

> le cot des nouveaux variants


Du coup ce sont de nouveaux vaccins, donc les essais doivent repartir  zro. (normalement c'tait phase 3 jusqu'en 2023)
On ne peut plus dire "des millions de gens ont t vaccin avec Pfizer et Moderna, on n'a pas constat beaucoup d'effets secondaires".
Je n'ai pas trouv d'info  ce sujet, mais si ils changent la formule normalement ils doivent reprendre les essais cliniques depuis le dbut, est-ce qu'ils ont demand des nouvelles autorisations ?

Les vaccins anti-Covid ont-ils des effets indsirables sur le cycle menstruel ?



> "Jai eu des rgles hypers douloureuses pendant trois jours, jai mme fait des malaises", confie Eva. Aprs le vaccin contre le coronavirus, cette tudiante de 21 ans a vcu deux semaines dangoisse et d'incomprhension. Ses rgles taient en retard. Et quand elles sont enfin arrives, Eva a failli se rendre aux urgences tellement la douleur tait importante. Cette tudiante nest pas la seule. De plus en plus de femmes se plaignent en tout cas de douleurs inhabituelles et de drglement. LAgence nationale de scurit du mdicament et des produits de sant (ANSM) a ainsi dcid vendredi de classer comme "signal potentiel" les troubles menstruels aprs la vaccination. Et pour cause, *36 cas ont dj t signals avec Moderna, sur plus de 6,4 millions dinjections, et 229 avec le vaccin Pfizer, sur plus de 53 millions de piqres.*

----------


## foetus

> Du coup ce sont de nouveaux vaccins, donc les essais doivent repartir  zro. (normalement c'tait phase 3 jusqu'en 2023)


Bonne question - non par forcment  ::koi::  : il n'y a que la squence ARNm qui doit changer en partie.

D'aprs Lib , il y a bien des tests, mais ils doivent tre trs rapides (avec l'original c'tait 6 mois, il me semble). Et avec cynisme, s'il y a 1 grosse monte des hospitalisations ils peuvent le sortir en phase 3 (avec des phases 1 et 2 torches).
Et dans l'article, on sent bien que les labos se prparent et y ont pens depuis 1 petit moment.
Mais par contre la 3ime dose "booster" ne sera [ priori] pas modifie.

Troisime dose Covid-19 : la composition des vaccins a-t-elle t modifie pour faire face aux variants ?, le 29 juillet 2021



> Question pose le 22/07/2021.
> En janvier, les laboratoires Pfizer et Moderna avaient voqu lide dadapter la squence dARN messager de leurs vaccins pour reflter les mutations des futurs variants du Sars-CoV-2. Vous nous demandez si les vaccins actuellement distribus sont des versions modifies du vaccin original, ou si ce projet de mise  jour du vaccin est toujours  ltude.
> 
> Pfizer : des essais cliniques programms pour le mois daot
> Interrog par CheckNews, un porte-parole de Pfizer nous confirme que le vaccin mis en circulation au dbut de lpidmie est toujours celui utilis. Nous continuons  tester [en] laboratoire le pouvoir neutralisant de notre vaccin sur les variants mergents, au fur et  mesure de leur apparition. A ce jour, ces rsultats in vitro sont rassurants puisque chaque variant [proccupant] est neutralis efficacement par les srums de sujets vaccins avec deux doses de Comirnaty, dtaille le fabricant, se rfrant  des travaux publis en juin dans la revue Nature.
> 
> Affichant la volont [dexplorer] toutes les pistes afin de pouvoir valuer la meilleure approche pour faire face aux variants, le laboratoire explique travailler  une version actualise du vaccin [qui] cible la protine spike complte du variant delta [ultra majoritaire en France mtropolitaine, ndlr]. Le projet serait dj avanc, puisque le premier lot dARNm pour lessai clinique a dj t fabriqu dans lusine de BioNTech  Mayence, en Allemagne. Pfizer et BioNTech prvoient que les tudes cliniques commenceront en aot, sous rserve de lobtention des approbations rglementaires.
> 
> Toutefois, face  la menace des variants, Pfizer axe aujourdhui une part importante de ses recherches (et sa communication) autour de lintrt dune troisime dose de vaccin pour entretenir la rponse immunitaire. Et le laboratoire dexpliquer que des donnes prliminaires  qui doivent tre soumises prochainement aux autorits rglementaires  montreraient quune dose de rappel administre six mois aprs la deuxime dose [induit] des titres danticorps neutralisants [] cinq  dix fois plus levs quaprs les deux doses primaires contre le variant beta (repr initialement en Afrique-du-Sud).
> ...

----------


## Ryu2000

> Affichant la volont [dexplorer] toutes les pistes afin de pouvoir valuer la meilleure approche pour faire face aux variants, le laboratoire explique travailler  une version actualise du vaccin [qui] cible la protine spike complte du variant delta [ultra majoritaire en France mtropolitaine, ndlr]. Le projet serait dj avanc, puisque le premier lot dARNm pour lessai clinique a dj t fabriqu dans lusine de BioNTech  Mayence, en Allemagne. Pfizer et BioNTech prvoient que les tudes cliniques commenceront en aot, sous rserve de lobtention des approbations rglementaires.


Ils auront toujours un train de retard, le variant Delta circule beaucoup aujourd'hui, mais le temps de faire valider un nouveau vaccin d'autres variants auront pris sa place.
C'est un peu comme avoir le vaccin contre la grippe de l'anne dernire.

----------


## Darkzinus

> Ils auront toujours un train de retard, le variant Delta circule beaucoup aujourd'hui, mais le temps de faire valider un nouveau vaccin d'autres variants auront pris sa place.
> C'est un peu comme avoir le vaccin contre la grippe de l'anne dernire.


Ca dpend, vu que c'est le plus contagieux pas certain qu'un autre variant prenne le dessus.

----------


## Ryu2000

> le plus contagieux


On verra, mais plus le virus se multiplie plus il a de chance de muter.

 une poque a parlait de variant "Delta Plus", donc a montre que le variant Delta peut muter (il y aura peut-tre Delta++, Delta#).
VARIANTS : QUELLE DIFFRENCE ENTRE LE DELTA ET LE DELTA PLUS ?



> Le variant Delta, qui progresse en France et reprsente dj 20% des nouveaux cas de Covid-19, possde une nouvelle mutation. Baptise Delta Plus, cette souche est juge proccupante par les autorits sanitaires indiennes.


En parallle t'as des histoires d'Epsilon, de Lambda, etc. Ils disent "le Gamma a va, le Beta est plus contagieux, si a se trouve Epsilon est dangereux, mais on ne sait pas".

----------


## pmithrandir

Abciweb, Je ne soutiens pas sa politique, mais je pense que dans beaucoup de situation les compromis que l on doit faire lorsque l on est au pouvoir ne sont pas simple.

Tu le cites toi mme... les rpublicains, accessoirement premiere force locale... lui reprochait presque un coup d tat si il le faisait.

Hors qui tait en charge de la mise en oeuvre du confinement... les maires. 

Ce n tait pas un message du type
Bof nous ne sommes pas d accord... mais la menace d'une accusation de trahison. Les mots sont important je pense.

Le premier besoin de Macron suite  sa dcision de confiner c tait d obtenir un soutien des forces politiques pour que ce confinement soit respect... pas que comme dans d autres pays une contestation politique se mette en place

----------


## foetus

::triste::  personne n'en a parl mais Jacob Desvarieux (cofondateur du groupe antillais Kassav) est mort du coronavirus ... et il tait vaccin (apparemment 3 doses) mais il tait fragile (diabtique et greffe rnale)





> Ils auront toujours un train de retard, le variant Delta circule beaucoup aujourd'hui, mais le temps de faire valider un nouveau vaccin d'autres variants auront pris sa place.
> C'est un peu comme avoir le vaccin contre la grippe de l'anne dernire.


Bof  ::mrgreen::  toujours en lisant l'article, les labos semblent privilgier l'efficacit formes graves (entre 88% et 96%) On peut dire dans ce cas, les vaccins sont pour la prvention.

Mais, le gouvernement franais (l'Europe) veut "tuer le COVID" (<- le truc qui ne veut rien dire parce qu'actuellement c'est le variant Delta) en abaissant les transmissions au maximum (R0 et tout le toutim)
Et dans ce cas, les vaccins sont clairement pas l pour cela ...  moins, comme tu le dis, proposer des versions mises--jour trs trs rapidement.





> On verra, mais plus le virus se multiplie plus il a de chance de muter.


Certains spcialistes disent que vacciner pendant 1 pidmie crer des variants. Pour l'instant, tous les variants viennent de pays pauvres et/ ou non vaccins (Inde, Afrique du Sud, Brsil, Bretagne).
Sauf l'epsilon qui vient des tats-Unis (et le variant japonais qui a fait 1 four)
On verra peut-tre cela dans 4 - 5 mois dans les pays vaccins.

----------


## ABCIWEB

> Abciweb, Je ne soutiens pas sa politique, mais je pense que dans beaucoup de situation les compromis que l on doit faire lorsque l on est au pouvoir ne sont pas simple.
> 
> Tu le cites toi mme... les rpublicains, accessoirement premiere force locale... lui reprochait presque un coup d tat si il le faisait.
> 
> Hors qui tait en charge de la mise en oeuvre du confinement... les maires. 
> 
> Ce n tait pas un message du type
> Bof nous ne sommes pas d accord... mais la menace d'une accusation de trahison. Les mots sont important je pense.
> 
> Le premier besoin de Macron suite  sa dcision de confiner c tait d obtenir un soutien des forces politiques pour que ce confinement soit respect... pas que comme dans d autres pays une contestation politique se mette en place


Ce n'tait que quelques personnalits de droite, juste un petit quarteron pour ne pas trop se mouiller: Jacob, Larcher, Baroin, Woerth. Et tu crois vraiment que les maires de droite auraient appel au boycotte du confinement sous prtexte du report des lections pour cause de pandmie ? C'est vraiment n'importe quoi. Comment auraient-ils pu se justifier auprs de l'opinion public ? Ils ne sont pas suicidaires d'autant plus que leur principal lectorat est les vieux qui taient les premiers bnficiaires de ce confinement.

Je ne dis pas que ce report tait simple, je dis qu'il tait possible et tout  fait lgitime puisque nous tions la veille d'un confinement, mais qu'il n'a surtout pas voulu se fcher avec la droite qui se pensait en bonne position, et d'ailleurs il n'a consult que des personnalits de droite.

Aprs avoir affirm prcdemment que tous les partis avaient t consults, ce qui est faux, et d'autant plus suspect concernant ton impartialit que tu avais dit avoir remont le temps ce qui suppose vrifier ses sources, tu nous dit maintenant que c'tait la mise en place du confinement qui tait en jeu. Rflchis deux secondes: quelle force politique aurait pu trouver un bnfice  s'opposer au confinement alors que l'on voyait la liste des morts s'allonger dramatiquement tous les jours ? Aucune, cela n'a pas de sens. Pourquoi inventer de telles fadaises si tu ne soutiens pas Macron ?

----------


## Ryu2000

> Mais, le gouvernement franais (l'Europe) veut "tuer le COVID"


 force d'entrer en contact avec diffrents variants les gens s'immunisent, un jour cette famille de virus enverra moins de monde  l'hpital que la grippe.




> Certains spcialistes disent que vacciner pendant 1 pidmie crer des variants.


Ce n'est pas exactement a, mais c'est vrai que les vaccins peuvent "orienter" un peu la slection naturelle, si un vaccin est trs efficace contre un variant, il fait de la place aux variants qui y rsistent plus.




> Pour l'instant, tous les variants viennent de pays pauvres et/ ou non vaccins (Inde, Afrique du Sud, Brsil, Bretagne).


En fait on ne peut pas vraiment savoir o est apparu un variant, je vois pas comment on pourrait retrouver le patient 0.
Il parait qu'un variant a t dtect dans un levage de furet au Danemark et c'est pas trs pauvre comme pays.
Covid-19 : Alpha, Beta, Gamma, Delta, Epsilon lmergence sans fin des variants



> Un autre variant a considrablement attir lattention des chercheurs en novembre 2020. Baptis  cluster 5  (puis renomm B.1.1.298), ce variant avait t dtect dans des fermes dlevage de visons au Danemark. Ce variant est notamment porteur de la dltion H69del/V70del (qui se traduit par la perte de deux acides amins dans le domaine N-terminal (NTD) de la protine spike. Ce variant avait t transmis par lhomme  des visons dlevage, puis avait franchi la barrire despce dans le sens inverse, de lanimal  lhomme. Le passage du SARS-CoV-2 du vison  lhomme a galement t rapport aux Pays-Bas, en Espagne, en Italie, aux tats-Unis, en Sude et en Grce.





> Sauf l'epsilon qui vient des tats-Unis (et le variant japonais qui a fait 1 four)


Aujourd'hui on commence  dire que les vaccins sont aussi contagieux que les non vaccins, donc de nouveaux variants de plus en plus rsistants aux vaccins risquent d'apparaitre.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Mais, le gouvernement franais (l'Europe) veut "tuer le COVID" (<- le truc qui ne veut rien dire parce qu'actuellement c'est le variant Delta) en abaissant les transmissions au maximum (R0 et tout le toutim)
> Et dans ce cas, les vaccins sont clairement pas l pour cela ...  moins, comme tu le dis, proposer des versions mises--jour trs trs rapidement.


C'est l que tu te trompes. Un virus n'a pas de plan de dploiement, pas de stratgie. C'est juste une "cellule" qui cherche  se multiplier pour survivre, et qui, en le faisant, mute (parce que la perfection n'est pas de ce monde - mais d'o je viens alors ?)

Le vaccin rduit la circulation du virus, il diminue donc par la mme occasion sa multiplication et par voie de consquences les risques de mutations. Donc, le vaccin est un moyen efficace pour stopper la maladie. C'est ce qui c'est dj produit avec d'autres maladie comme la rougeole. 
Si un virus ne peut plus circuler, alors il disparait. Pas forcment compltement, mais tant que le taux de vaccination est assez lev, les virus concerns ne sont plus  craindre. C'est pour cela que les anti-vaccins sont aussi dangereux que les virus !



> Pour l'instant, tous les variants viennent de pays pauvres et/ ou non vaccins (Inde, Afrique du Sud, Brsil, *Bretagne*).


Que vient faire la Bretagne dans cette liste ? Tu sais ce qu'elle te dit la Bretagne ?  ::mouarf::

----------


## Ryu2000

> Le vaccin rduit la circulation du virus


C'est fini a.
Covid-19 : infection, contagiosit, symptmes...  quel point la vaccination nous protge-t-elle ?



> Le variant Delta risque de nous rserver encore bien des surprises. Des donnes en provenance dIsral suggrent que lefficacit des vaccins contre linfection samoindrirait nettement au bout de plusieurs mois, tandis que les Centres pour le contrle et la prvention des maladies - les CDC, lagence sanitaire amricaine - *ont estim en fin de semaine dernire que les patients vaccins et ceux non-vaccins avaient la mme charge virale.*


Le variant Delta nous rend-il plus contagieux malgr le vaccin ? On fait le point



> Aux tats-Unis, une note alarmiste du centre pour le contrle et la prvention des maladies (CDC) estime que le variant Delta est aussi contagieux que la varicelle, et met  mal la protection des vaccins. Surtout,* ce mme document mentionne que la charge virale des personnes vaccines infectes par le variant Delta pourrait tre aussi leve que celles des non vaccines. Or une charge virale leve sous-entend que la personne est contagieuse.  Les vaccins peuvent transmettre le virus, cest un fait* , confirmait le Dr Anthony Fauci, conseiller mdical de la Maison-Blanche, mardi 27 juillet.


Et l c'est officiel de chez officiel, puisque a vient de Fauci.

----------


## pmithrandir

> Ce n'tait que quelques personnalits de droite, juste un petit quarteron pour ne pas trop se mouiller: Jacob, Larcher, Baroin, Woerth. Et tu crois vraiment que les maires de droite auraient appel au boycotte du confinement sous prtexte du report des lections pour cause de pandmie ? C'est vraiment n'importe quoi. Comment auraient-ils pu se justifier auprs de l'opinion public ? Ils ne sont pas suicidaires d'autant plus que leur principal lectorat est les vieux qui taient les premiers bnficiaires de ce confinement.
> 
> Je ne dis pas que ce report tait simple, je dis qu'il tait possible et tout  fait lgitime puisque nous tions la veille d'un confinement, mais qu'il n'a surtout pas voulu se fcher avec la droite qui se pensait en bonne position, et d'ailleurs il n'a consult que des personnalits de droite.
> 
> Aprs avoir affirm prcdemment que tous les partis avaient t consults, ce qui est faux, et d'autant plus suspect concernant ton impartialit que tu avais dit avoir remont le temps ce qui suppose vrifier ses sources, tu nous dit maintenant que c'tait la mise en place du confinement qui tait en jeu. Rflchis deux secondes: quelle force politique aurait pu trouver un bnfice  s'opposer au confinement alors que l'on voyait la liste des morts s'allonger dramatiquement tous les jours ? Aucune, cela n'a pas de sens. Pourquoi inventer de telles fadaises si tu ne soutiens pas Macron ?


Regarde d'autres pays.

Il y a eu des contestations dans plusieurs avec des refus de ce qui semblait une violation des droits fondamentaux. On a beaucoup parl des tats unis par exemple.

Rtrospective par public snatou tu verras que ce que je dis n est pas dlirant.

https://www.google.fr/amp/s/www.publicsenat.fr/article/politique/covid-19-il-y-a-un-an-la-semaine-folle-qui-a-precede-le-premier-tour-des%3famp?espv=1

----------


## foetus

> Le vaccin rduit la circulation du virus, il diminue donc par la mme occasion sa multiplication et par voie de consquences les risques de mutations. Donc, le vaccin est un moyen efficace pour stopper la maladie. C'est ce qui c'est dj produit avec d'autres maladie comme la rougeole.


On le sait c'est ce que veut faire le gouvernement (l'Europe) Mais sur ce fil, on remonte des articles/ des chiffres qui disent que ce n'est pas possible.
D'ailleurs, avec le pass sanitaire, des clusters ont t crs dans les boites de nuit trs trs rcemment. Il n'y a bien 1 truc qui ne fonctionne pas : test ? vaccin ? protocole ? absence de gestes barrire ?

Ce qui est prjudiciable c'est que les vaccins sortent cet argument pour critiquer les non-vaccins. Et que mme le gouvernement encourage cela : plus besoin de masque dans les lieux avec 1 pass sanitaire.
Comme je le dis, rendez-vous dans 2 mois  ::zoubi::  parce la variant delta lui  commenc tt (fin juillet) par rapport  2020 (fin aot).





> Si un virus ne peut plus circuler, alors il disparait. Pas forcment compltement, mais tant que le taux de vaccination est assez lev, les virus concerns ne sont plus  craindre. C'est pour cela que les anti-vaccins sont aussi dangereux que les virus !


Et pendant ce temps, Isral et apparemment les USA se demandent comment compenser la faible efficacit du vaccin : reconfinement, masques, gestes barrire, 3ime dose.
Mais attendons dj la rentre en France :
1 mois de Deltales soignants et la vaccination obligatoireles enfants  vacciner - JM Blanquer a dit classe virtuelle si pas vaccinles entreprises et les licenciements - d'ailleurs en France c'est 1 premire, 1 licenciement aussi rapide avec 1 attestationla crise qui point son nez

Mais prochain rendez-vous : le 5 aot avec le "Conseil constitutionnel" avec M. Fabius et son fils qui fait parti de McKinsey  ::roll:: 





> Que vient faire la Bretagne dans cette liste ? Tu sais ce qu'elle te dit la Bretagne ?


 ::mouarf::

----------


## Ryu2000

> Il n'y a bien 1 truc qui ne fonctionne pas : test ? vaccin ? protocole ? absence de gestes barrire ?


Il faut tester les vaccins, parce qu'ils peuvent tre contagieux. Les vaccins ne doivent surtout pas arrter de respecter les gestes barrires.




> Et que mme le gouvernement encourage cela : plus besoin de masque dans les lieux avec 1 pass sanitaire.


Bientt ce sera confinement pour tout le monde  ::P:

----------


## Jon Shannow

> On le sait c'est ce que veut faire le gouvernement (l'Europe) Mais sur ce fil, on remonte des articles/ des chiffres qui disent que ce n'est pas possible.
> D'ailleurs, avec le pass sanitaire, des clusters ont t crs dans les boites de nuit trs trs rcemment. Il n'y a bien 1 truc qui ne fonctionne pas : test ? vaccin ? protocole ? absence de gestes barrire ?


Il me semblait qu'il avait t clair que vaccins ou pas vaccins, il tait important de continuer les gestes barrires. Une des grosses conneries du gouvernement a t de ne plus rendre obligatoire le port du masque ! a, c'est du grand n'importe quoi. Je suis vaccin, mais je porte le masque.
C'est clair que fin aot, le bilan risque de ne pas tre trs bon...  ::aie:: 

Reconfinement en septembre ?  ::calim2::

----------


## Ryu2000

Il y en a que a tonne :
Le Liban en crise, un an aprs l'explosion  Beyrouth : "Les remontrances de Macron nont eu aucun effet"



> Aprs l'explosion survenue  Beyrouth il y a un an, Emmanuel Macron s'est impliqu dans la recherche d'une solution  la crise politique qui mine le pays. Mais un an plus tard, rien n'a chang, constate Anne Gadel, spcialiste du Moyen-Orient.


La crise au Liban a t provoqu par des sanctions US :
Comprendre les sanctions US et la position du Liban, en premire ligne de la guerre financire



> Indniablement, *le Liban est en premire ligne de la guerre financire mene par les Etats-unis*, ce qui rend la comprhension des sanctions dautant plus importante.

----------


## tanaka59

Bonjour, 




> personne n'en a parl mais Jacob Desvarieux (cofondateur du groupe antillais Kassav) est mort du coronavirus ... et il tait vaccin (apparemment 3 doses) mais il tait fragile (diabtique et greffe rnale)
> 
> Bof  toujours en lisant l'article, les labos semblent privilgier l'efficacit formes graves (entre 88% et 96%) On peut dire dans ce cas, les vaccins sont pour la prvention.
> 
> Mais, le gouvernement franais (l'Europe) veut "tuer le COVID" (<- le truc qui ne veut rien dire parce qu'actuellement c'est le variant Delta) en abaissant les transmissions au maximum (R0 et tout le toutim)
> Et dans ce cas, les vaccins sont clairement pas l pour cela ...  moins, comme tu le dis, proposer des versions mises--jour trs trs rapidement.
> 
> Certains spcialistes disent que vacciner pendant 1 pidmie crer des variants. Pour l'instant, tous les variants viennent de pays pauvres et/ ou non vaccins (Inde, Afrique du Sud, Brsil, Bretagne).
> Sauf l'epsilon qui vient des tats-Unis (et le variant japonais qui a fait 1 four)
> On verra peut-tre cela dans 4 - 5 mois dans les pays vaccins.


On 3 variants on t dtects :

Breton
Parisien
Franoco-Belge (celui ci est issu d'une souche , d'un variant lui mme, venant de la frontire algro-tunisienne) 




> Aujourd'hui on commence  dire que les vaccins sont aussi contagieux que les non vaccins, donc de nouveaux variants de plus en plus rsistants aux vaccins risquent d'apparaitre.





> Il faut tester les vaccins, parce qu'ils peuvent tre contagieux. Les vaccins ne doivent surtout pas arrter de respecter les gestes barrires.


A croire que le covid est une forme de "machine infernale inarrtable" ... Comment tordre le coup au covid ? A un moment c'est tre lucide et se dire qu'on va devoir vivre avec ce problme pendant 10/15/20 ans ... Voir peut tre mme ad vitam et ternam .

Le plus le plus chiant avec le covid ? Si vous comptez voyager  l'internationale dans les mois  venir, gardez bien  l'esprit que vous pouvez vous retrouver en quarantaine  vos frais , n'importe quand ... 

Fini les voyages ou les tours du monde en mode "insouciant" ... Maintenant quand on a le covid on est log  la mme enseigne que celui qui commet un dlit ou un crime ... Avoir le covid peut "conduire en prison" ... il parait. 

Seul solution, demander a se faire expulser et dire que votre visa arrive  chance  ::aie::  




> Bientt ce sera confinement pour tout le monde





> Reconfinement en septembre ?


On en rigole, la probabilit n'a jamais t aussi lev d'en voir dbarquer un nouveau ... A qui le tour , aprs les dom-tom la mtropole ? La Corse ?  :8O:

----------


## Ryu2000

> Le plus le plus chiant avec le covid ? Si vous comptez voyager  l'internationale dans les mois  venir, gardez bien  l'esprit que vous pouvez vous retrouver en quarantaine  vos frais , n'importe quand ...


Il existe une mthode trs simple pour viter les quarantaines : ne pas quitter son pays (c'est ce que font la plupart des gens et a fonctionne trs bien)
Par contre ceux qui bossent dans un pays tranger peuvent s'y rendre sans problme.  :+1: 




> Fini les voyages ou les tours du monde en mode "insouciant" ...


Et ben tant mieux, c'tait mauvais pour l'environnement de toute faon.
On va peut-tre subir des annes de restrictions de liberts et quand on en sortira ce sera l'austrit. Profitez bien d'aujourd'hui ce sera pire aprs.
Il est possible qu'on ne retrouve jamais le monde d'avant.




> On en rigole


J'espre que a arrivera quand 90% des Franais auront reu 2 doses ou plus.  ::mrgreen::

----------


## tanaka59

Bonjour, 




> Il existe une mthode trs simple pour viter les quarantaines : ne pas quitter son pays (c'est ce que font la plupart des gens et a fonctionne trs bien)


Vois tu il existe des pays sur terre qui vivent du "tourisme". Hors pays vivant  l'occidentale. Maghreb , Pays d'Asie, DAfrique , Amrique centrale ... C'est surtout  ces pays que je pense ... 




> Par contre ceux qui bossent dans un pays tranger peuvent s'y rendre sans problme.


Car tu crois qu'un travailleur a moins de risque qu'un touriste ? 

Prouves le ou dmontres le ... 




> Et ben tant mieux, c'tait mauvais pour l'environnement de toute faon.


Tu n'aurais pas le mme discours si tu vivais dans un pays fortement tributaire du tourisme ... 




> On va peut-tre subir des annes de restrictions de liberts et quand on en sortira ce sera l'austrit. Profitez bien d'aujourd'hui ce sera pire aprs.


Comment "en profiter" vu qu'il est dj trop tard. 




> Il est possible qu'on ne retrouve jamais le monde d'avant.


C'est mme plus que probable. Et je ne dis pas cela de manire ironique ...

----------


## ABCIWEB

> Regarde d'autres pays.
> Il y a eu des contestations dans plusieurs avec des refus de ce qui semblait une violation des droits fondamentaux. On a beaucoup parl des tats unis par exemple.


Et donc maintenant tu es oblig de t'exiler vers les USA pour justifier la dcision de maintenir les lections de mars 2020 la veille du confinement en France? C'est de pire en pire, tu tiens vraiment  dfendre ton Macron  tout prix, quitte  faire des pirouettes trs prilleuses.

Mais c'est encore rat, car ce ne sont pas les partis d'opposition qui ont appel  manifester contre le confinement aux USA, mais le parti prsidentiel de Trump. C'est Trump qui ne voulait pas ternir son bilan conomique pour les prsidentielles et il encourageait ses lecteurs  manifester contre les tats qui avaient mis en place le confinement et le port du masque.

Ta comparaison est donc totalement farfelue. Et cela n'a pas trop russi  Trump car bon nombre de commentateurs politiques ont dit qu'il avait rat sa rlection en grande partie  cause de cette prise de position irresponsable.

Elle est d'autant plus farfelue que, quand je fais des recherches avec les mots cl "manifestation anti confinement usa 2020" je tombe sur des manifestations qui se sont droules en avril - mai 2020, les premires semblent avoir eu lieu le 18 avril. Et donc tu dis que pour prendre sa dcision mi mars 2020, Macron se serait bas sur des manifestations amricaines qui se sont droules mi avril 2020, soit un mois plus tard ? Tu mesures l'ampleur du ridicule que tu dploies pour sauver le soldat Macron ?




> Rtrospective par public snatou tu verras que ce que je dis n est pas dlirant.
> 
> https://www.google.fr/amp/s/www.publ...s%3famp?espv=1


J'ai bien lu l'article dans les moindre dtails. A aucun moment il n'est fait mention que Macron  maintenu les lections pour avoir le soutien des forces politiques pour appliquer le confinement, contrairement  ce que tu disais ici. Et  aucun moment non plus dans cet article il est mentionn que les opposants qui se sont prononcs contre le report des lections ont menac de s'opposer au confinement en cas de report de ces lections. De toutes faons ils n'en avaient ni les moyens, ni aucun intrt lectoral.

Remarques que c'est bien d'avoir citer cet article, qui rappelle au passage que Macron s'tait rendu dans un thtre tout juste 1 semaine avant le confinement en incitant les franais  sortir sans crainte. Certes les chiffres franais n'taient pas encore alarmants mais ceux de l'Italie auraient du inciter  la prudence, et l'Italie n'est pas au bout du monde. Encore une "trs bonne" anticipation, preuve de l'exceptionnelle intelligence de Macron le divin devin.

Donc je confirme que tu es bien dans un dlire total. Faudrait voir  te faire dsenvouter de toute urgence. La comparaison avec les USA est un sommet d'absurdit, un autre est atteint en citant un article qui ne mentionne  aucun moment tes propos d'une menace sur la mise en place du confinement en cas de report des lections. Cela ne te dranges pas de raconter n'importe quoi ? Tu va nous sortir quoi la prochaine fois ? Es-tu as ce point dsespr que l'on porte atteinte  la rputation de sa majest ?

----------


## Ryu2000

> Vois tu il existe des pays sur terre qui vivent du "tourisme".


Le tourisme est trs important pour l'conomie franaise, c'est une des rares industries qui existe toujours ici.
Mais l c'est mort depuis 2020 et pendant des annes encore. Le risque de finir en quarantaine refroidi pas mal de gens.
Le masque va faire son retour mme pour les vaccins.




> Car tu crois qu'un travailleur a moins de risque qu'un touriste ?


Parfois les frontires sont fermes sauf pour les frontaliers. On va probablement bientt retrouver a  ::P: 
Ils doivent avoir un document spcial qui fait qu'on les emmerde pas  la douane.




> Comment "en profiter" vu qu'il est dj trop tard.


Il est peut-tre trop tard pour voyager, mais il y a encore moyen de faire autre chose.
Le futur ne va pas tre mieux qu'aujourd'hui, l'austrit a ne va pas tre marrant.

===
Voici un des risque que vous prenez en voyageant :
Sicile : des touristes franais placs en isolement dans des conditions insalubres

Mais d'un autre ct il y a des restrictions qui tombent (pour le moment) :
Covid-19 : Londres supprime la quarantaine pour les voyageurs vaccins de France
Il est possible que a revienne a dpend des futurs variants. On ne peut pas savoir comment seront les variants qui prendront la place du variant Delta.




> C'est Trump qui ne voulait pas ternir son bilan conomique pour les prsidentielles et il encourageait ses lecteurs  manifester contre les tats qui avaient mis en place le confinement et le port du masque.


Si il n'avait rien dit les tasuniens auraient manifester exactement de la mme faon.
Aux USA il n'y a pas les mmes fillets de scurit qu'en France, quand il y a un confinement c'est difficile pour beaucoup de gens.
COVID-19 anti-lockdown protests in the United States




> Remarques que c'est bien d'avoir citer cet article, qui rappelle au passage que Macron s'tait rendu dans un thtre tout juste 1 semaine avant le confinement en incitant les franais  sortir sans crainte.


Il devait tre mal conseill, en mme temps quand on voit le conseil "scientifique"... Ils n'ont rien anticip du tout, ils pensaient que tout irait bien.
Peut-tre qu'Agns Buzyn avait anticip quelque chose puisqu'elle a dmissionn assez tt.

----------


## Cincinnatus

> Vois tu il existe des pays sur terre qui vivent du "tourisme". Hors pays vivant  l'occidentale. Maghreb , Pays d'Asie, DAfrique , Amrique centrale ... C'est surtout  ces pays que je pense ... 
> 
> Tu n'aurais pas le mme discours si tu vivais dans un pays fortement tributaire du tourisme ... 
> 
> Comment "en profiter" vu qu'il est dj trop tard.


Bonjour,
Le tourisme est une aberration, au point de vue historique, conomique et humain. Il ne s'agit pas d'accueillir des gens de passage dans de bonnes conditions, sans dranger les habitants locaux ni dgrader spcifiquement les paysages. 
Si l'industrie du tourisme est maintenant aberrante, c'est qu'elle soumet des villes voire des rgions aux desiderata des agences de tourisme, airbnb et consors. 

Mais des ractions ont commenc : les paquebots de croisire dsormais bannis du centre de Venise (ce mois d'aot) et les touristes sont mal vus  Barcelone, entre autres.

Du point de vue conomique, il s'agit de vendre des zones historiques, transformes en muses vivants, ou de prtendue nature (mais dgrade par de nombreux passages). 

Pourquoi vouloir encore "profiter" des pays que tu cites ? La dcolonisation a (officiellement) eu lieu un peu partout, bien que les Etats-Unis, la Russie et la Chine soient toujours en qute de positions  conqurir (asie centrale, mer de Chine, europe de l'est, afrique de l'est...).

Enfin, le tourisme n'apporte pas grand chose  la plupart des gens qui le pratiquent, si il s'agit de sa version de masse, dans des lieux identiques un peu partout sur la plante.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Enfin, le tourisme n'apporte pas grand chose  la plupart des gens qui le pratiquent, si il s'agit de sa version de masse, dans des lieux identiques un peu partout sur la plante.


Le tourisme dans les endroits spciaux et encore pire que le tourisme dans les endroits gnriques :
Le tourisme, un danger pour le Machu Picchu



> Environ 1,5 million de touristes s'y rendent chaque anne. Alors que l'UNESCO recommande 2500 touristes par jour, le site accueille dj jusqu' 5600 touristes quotidiennement. Construit en terrasses, le site est menac d'rosion du fait des pas des visiteurs. Laccs de certaines zones fragiles a dj t limit par les conservateurs du site et l'Unesco menace de le classer comme "patrimoine mondial en pril". 
> 
> Pourtant, un nouvel aroport est prvu pour 2024, l'aroport actuel de Cuzco tant jug trop petit, obsolte et dangereux. Le projet pourrait multiplier le nombre de touristes par trois selon les autorits. Les travaux de terrassement pour sa construction ont commenc en fvrier 2019. Il est situ dans la valle sacre de Chinchero.
> 
> Les bnfices lis  ce nouvel aroport sont estims  3 milliards d'euros par an. Mais les paysans locaux expropris ne peuvent plus racheter de terres car leur prix a trop augment du fait du tourisme.
> 
> Le Machu Picchu n'est pas le seul lieu touristique touch par le tourisme de masse. Les autorits australiennes vont par exemple interdire  partir d'octobre 2019 l'accs au Uluru, une montagne sacre aborigne.


Chaque touriste dtruit un petit peu les lieux sacrs qu'il visite.

====
Le tourisme est une industrie trs importante pour la France (on est un peu comme certains pays du tiers-monde) :
La France reste la premire destination touristique mondiale



> 89,4 millions de touristes trangers se sont rendus dans notre pays en 2018, un chiffre en hausse de 3 % sur un an. Ils ont gnr pour 56,2 milliards d'euros de recettes, un niveau record. La hausse de frquentation la plus marque concerne la clientle en provenance d'Asie.


Tourisme en France



> Le tourisme a des impacts conomiques positifs, mais gnre des impacts environnementaux importants, dans l'espace (flux de transports, d'nergie, de dchets) et dans le temps (impacts immdiats et diffrs). Le tourisme reprsente 7 % du PIB de la France et 2 millions d'emplois directs et indirects.


Je pense qu'en 2027, quand on sera sortie de la crise du SARS-CoV-2  ::P: , les gens auront moins de moyen pour voyager.
Le chmage sera lev, les taxes et les impts vont augmenter. Les salaires continueront de stagner (les petites augmentations ne compensent pas l'inflation).
Quand le chmage est lev les salaires diminuent puisque les entreprises russissent  trouver des gens prt  travailler pour moins.

a fait des annes que les cologistes disent qu'on vit trop bien, peut-tre qu'ils vont bientt tre content, parce que notre bilan carbone va probablement diminuer car on aura moins de facilit  consommer et voyager.

On verra bien dans quelque annes, si a se trouve a va tre exactement l'inverse, aprs tre rest enferm pendant des annes les gens se prcipiteront en masse pour aller visiter le bout du monde.

Air France KLM va acheter 160 avions (ce sera peut-tre des Boeing) :
Airbus va-t-il dcrocher la plus grosse commande de l'histoire d'Air France-KLM ?



> Qui, entre Airbus et Boeing, remportera cette super-commande ? Dans un entretien au quotidien conomique nerlandais Het Financieele Dagblad, le 11 juillet 2021, Ben Smith, le directeur gnral dAir France-KLM a annonc quil lanait un appel doffres pour 160 appareils, soit la plus grosse commande jamais passe  dans lhistoire du groupe , selon le dirigeant canadien.
> (...)
> Le constructeur qui a son sige oprationnel  Toulouse et son rival amricain ont dores et dj t contacts par le groupe Air France-KLM. Selon lagence de presse, cet appel doffres devrait opposer lA321neo dAirbus au *737 MAX de Boeing.*

----------


## tanaka59

Bonjour, 




> Voici un des risque que vous prenez en voyageant :
> Sicile : des touristes franais placs en isolement dans des conditions insalubres


Avis purement personnel :

1) filer  l'anglaise en s'chappant de sa quarantaine

2) si on est sur une le (pas trop loin du continent) > revenir en avion priv ou avion de tourisme 

3) situation extrme > emmerder les autorits locales pour exiger son expulsion ( un outrage  agent ou un truc du genre ... )

Dans le fond je prfre payer 1000 , 2000 ... billets de d'amende que d'tre trait comme un paria ou un criminel. Coupable d'tre malade ... on arrte pas le progrs et les conneries en 2021 ... 

C'est nos politiques et gouvernant qu'on devrait mettre en quarantaine. Il y a surtout une pidmie de connerie chez eux.

----------


## Ryu2000

> 1) filer  l'anglaise en s'chappant de sa quarantaine


Je crois que c'est interdit d'appeler les gens  violer les lois. Il faut se soumettre aux rgles, surtout quand t'es  l'tranger. (parce que tu reprsentes ton pays en quelque sorte)




> 3) situation extrme > emmerder les autorits locales pour exiger son expulsion ( un outrage  agent ou un truc du genre ... )


C'est compltement con comme ide, tu peux finir en garde  vue (voir en prison), avoir une amende  payer, perdre du temps au tribunal.
Il n'y a rien de plus contre productif.
Au contraire, il ne faut oppos aucune rsistance, la rgle c'est la rgle. Nous ne sommes pas des enfants capricieux qui ont t trop gt par leur parents. Nous nous devons d'tre responsable. Si tu considres qu'une loi est illgitime, tant pis pour toi, essaie d'tre discret en la violant, mais si tu te fais chopper c'est foutu.
Si on te demande d'observer une priode de quarantaine, tu l'observes et tu fermes ta gueule.

Ne pas respecter les lois peut avoir de grave consquence. Surtout que le pays d'accueil est probablement moins cool que la France.




> Dans le fond je prfre payer 1000 , 2000 ... billets de d'amende que d'tre trait comme un paria ou un criminel.


Moi je prfre respecter la loi et ne pas jeter mon argent par les fentres. On sait que quand on part dans un pays tranger on peut se retrouver en quarantaine.




> Coupable d'tre malade ...


Bon l ce n'est que le SARS-CoV-2 donc effectivement a ne fait pas trs peur, mais dites vous qu'on s'entraine au cas o il y aurait une peste un de c4.
L on sera rod, ne vous inquitez pas qu'en 2029, si une nouvelle maladie apparait quelque part, toutes les frontires du monde seront fermes en moins de 2.
Parce qu'entre a ou 7 ans de confinement et de restrictions le choix est vite fait.




> C'est nos politiques et gouvernant qu'on devrait mettre en quarantaine. Il y a surtout une pidmie de connerie chez eux.


Tester les gens et les mettre en quarantaine si ils sont positifs c'est plutt une bonne ide.
Moins les virus voyagent mieux c'est.

----------


## foetus

> 2) si on est sur une le (pas trop loin du continent) > revenir en avion priv ou avion de tourisme


Qui dit priv dit pay  ::whistle:: 
Et si 1 compagnie le fait, elle peut prendre 1 procs/ des amendes/ ... aprs coup.

Et je pense que si les gens sont en quarantaine, certains papiers ont t saisis : passeport, pass sanitaire, ... ventuellement carte d'identit.
Donc partir sans ses papiers c'est compliqu ... et ils te seront demands au moindre aroport/ location de voiture/ ...

----------


## tanaka59

Bonjour, 




> Je crois que c'est interdit d'appeler les gens  violer les lois.


Au moins vous tes prvenu  ::roll:: 




> C'est compltement con comme ide, tu peux finir en garde  vue (voir en prison), avoir une amende  payer, perdre du temps au tribunal.
> 
> Il n'y a rien de plus contre productif.


A ct , on a tous une vie ... Je n'ai aucun scrupule  envoyer chier une personne qui viendrait jouer les zieuteurs anticorona ... N'ont qu'a aller s'occuper de la racaille . 




> Au contraire, il ne faut oppos aucune rsistance, la rgle c'est la rgle. Nous ne sommes pas des enfants capricieux qui ont t trop gt par leur parents. 
> 
> Nous nous devons d'tre responsable. Si tu considres qu'une loi est illgitime, tant pis pour toi, essaie d'tre discret en la violant, mais si tu te fais chopper c'est foutu.


Justement , c'est le but prendre la poudre d'escampette le plus discrtement possible ... 




> Ne pas respecter les lois peut avoir de grave consquence. Surtout que le pays d'accueil est probablement moins cool que la France.


Justement tre excrable avec le pays hte pour s'en faire expulser quitte  recevoir une interdiction de territoire. Comme cela on vous envoie dans le premier charter . Se servir des failles juridiques du systme. 




> Qui dit priv dit pay 
> Et si 1 compagnie le fait, elle peut prendre 1 procs/ des amendes/ ... aprs coup.


On est jamais mieux servi que par soi mme ... Donc faire appel au priv reste une option.

Il existe les dessous de tables ou les back chiches ... 




> Et je pense que si les gens sont en quarantaine, certains papiers ont t saisis : passeport, pass sanitaire, ... ventuellement carte d'identit.
> Donc partir sans ses papiers c'est compliqu ... et ils te seront demands au moindre aroport/ location de voiture/ ...


Une dclaration de perte et basta ^^ , une carte d'identit se refait.

----------


## Ryu2000

> A ct , on a tous une vie ...


Tout ce que tu peux gagner c'est des problmes, si on te demande de te mettre en quarantaine tu te mets en quarantaine et c'est tout. C'est pas toi qui fait les rgles.




> Justement tre excrable avec le pays hte pour s'en faire expulser quitte  recevoir une interdiction de territoire.


C'est vraiment la pire ide, il y a des gens qui ont fini en prison pour moins que a.
Un touriste amricain emprisonn en Thalande pour des commentaires TripAdvisor



> Pour le Sea View Resort, le comportement de Wesley Barnes sapparente  une "campagne de diffamation" et une plainte a t dpose. Ltablissement sappuie notamment sur la lgislation svre du pays concernant la calomnie et la diffamation. Le touriste a t emprisonn et a pass deux nuits en prison avant dtre libr contre une caution. Selon les informations disponibles, lhtel aurait voulu appliquer lquivalent dun droit de bouchon. Wesley Barnes qui a amen de lalcool de lextrieur de ltablissement aurait donc d payer des frais pour sa consommation. Lhomme estime pour sa part que le responsable de lhtel a eu un comportement agressif.


Thalande : une touriste franaise finit en prison  cause de sa cigarette lectronique



> Une jeune Varoise a  vcu lenfer  des prisons thalandaises en raison de sa cigarette lectronique, interdite dans ce pays depuis 2014.


Malte: ce touriste franais a pass 2 mois en prison pour avoir... urin dans la rue



> Il va y rester plus longtemps quil ne le pense: le 15 fvrier, la justice dcide de renvoyer laudience au 27 mars. Finalement, le 15 mars, Titouan obtient une libration conditionnelle, contre 5000 euros de caution. Mais le jeune homme doit rester sur lle.
> 
> Comme si cela ne suffisait pas, le 27 mars, son procs est encore report, au 11 avril. Ce jour-l, il est condamn  4000 euros damende et deux ans de prison avec sursis. Ce nest donc que jeudi dernier que le jeune homme a connu la fin de son cauchemar, regagnant depuis lEspagne.


La faon d'arriver chez toi le plus rapidement et en perdant le moins d'argent possible c'est de respecter les rgles.




> Donc faire appel au priv reste une option.


Tes parents sont riches ou comment a se passe ?
a vient d'o ce dlire de gaspiller de l'argent dans des trs mauvaises ides ?

----------


## David_g

En tout cas pour quelqu'un qui rclame plus de fermet de la police et de la justice, tu demandes souvent  commettre des dlits je trouve Tanaka.

----------


## tanaka59

Bonjour, 




> Tout ce que tu peux gagner c'est des problmes, si on te demande de te mettre en quarantaine tu te mets en quarantaine et c'est tout. C'est pas toi qui fait les rgles.


100% des personnes ne sont pas toujours en accord avec des rgles qu'ont leurs impose. Je fais parti de cette cole (qui se rebiffe) . Que cela te plaise ou non  toi comme un autre. 




> La faon d'arriver chez toi le plus rapidement et en perdant le moins d'argent possible c'est de respecter les rgles.


C'est surtout de tricher et transgresser les rgles . 




> Tes parents sont riches ou comment a se passe ?


C'est comme l'histoire des attestations ... Il tait plus facile d'aller racketter et de faire cracher le travailleur ou la mnagre dehors pris dans les bouchons  18h ... Que de faire respecter la loi dans certains quartiers ... Il est financirement plus rentale de s'en prendre  "ceux qui ont de l'argent". Le contribuable lambda riche ou pauvre payera ou l'administration l'emmerdera. 

Quand tu es un touriste lambda , tu va pour faire tourner l'conomie du pays tranger ou bien du lieu ou tu vas. Si c'est pour se faire considrer comme un mal propre et bien autant payer leur fichu amende et dguerprir ... Belle affaire un touriste de moins qui ira dpenser son fric ailleurs. 

Au passage , je ne suis ni riche ni pauvre. Je paye mes impts et taxes comme tout bon contribuable ... Je demande un chose que l'administration ne me face pas chier.  




> a vient d'o ce dlire de gaspiller de l'argent dans des trs mauvaises ides ?


Il n'y a aucun dlire ... On nous a tellement fait chier des mois et des mois ... Si le prix du "non emmerdement" par l'administration passe par le rglement d'un amende de 1 , 2 , 3 mois salaire et bien quitte  sacrifier quelques  ... La au moins c'est le prix du "non emmerdement". 




> En tout cas pour quelqu'un qui rclame plus de fermet de la police et de la justice, tu demandes souvent  commettre des dlits je trouve Tanaka.


Je demande surtout qu'on arrte d'emmerder le citoyen lambda en le mettant devant le fait accompli. Bah  un moment , cela peut en choquer plus d'un ce n'est pas mon problme ... qu'on s'occupe des *VRAIS* problmes de dlinquances. Pas de truc futiles juste pour racketter et emmerder le contribuable.

----------


## pmithrandir

On pourrait citer l Allemagne alors...

Ou mme la France recement.

2 points que tu ignors... et qui montre que tu es soit un imbcile soit d une mauvaise fois norme.

- Toutes les dcisions politiques entranent des contestations. Donc Macron savaient qu il allait en avoir pour ce genre de dcision nouvelle er 
Hautement sensible. N en avoir eu que trs recement en France montre bien que les partis globalement vont dans la mme direction. Nul besoin d un exemple reli au COVID... quand l histoire fourmille de rfrence.
- Christian Jacob tait le prsident des rpublicains. Quand il accuse Macron de coup d tat... a veut dire qu il l accuse de haute trahison. Donc d une menace de destitution. Ce n est pas asselinault qui parle ici mais une des plus grandes force politique en France, la premire en terme d lection  locales. Franois barouin prsident des maires de France c est pas n importe qui non plus.

Le tout sur un virus sans infos trs fiables et dans un climat ou l on s affole... mais ou on essaye de sauver les meubles dans le monde entier.

----------


## Cincinnatus

> Une dclaration de perte et basta ^^ , une carte d'identit se refait.


Tu te plains toujours de l'administration, et l tu penses que refaire une carte d'identit depuis un pays tranger est facile ??  ::weird::

----------


## Ryu2000

> 100% des personnes ne sont pas toujours en accord avec des rgles qu'ont leurs impose. Je fais parti de cette cole (qui se rebiffe) .


C'est contre productif. En faisant a tu risques d'avoir de plus gros problme, c'est un mauvais calcul. Tu te comportes comme les "Karen" aux USA.
Enfin bon, fais bien comme tu veux, mais on voit que personne n'est d'accord avec toi sur ce point, parce que les gens ne cherchent pas les problmes et ils ont raison.

Celui qui se fait chopper en train de s'vader d'une quarantaine risque gros.
Cambodge: ceux qui ne respectent pas la quarantaine risquent la prison
En Norvge, prison ferme pour avoir enfreint la quarantaine




> Si le prix du "non emmerdement" par l'administration passe par le rglement d'un amende de 1 , 2 , 3 mois salaire et bien quitte  sacrifier quelques  ...


Peu de gens peuvent se passer de 3 mois de salaire. Chez beaucoup de couple  la fin du mois il ne reste pas grand chose.
Il y a mme des gens qui empruntent de l'argent pour partir en vacances, moi a me tuerait, je pense que je vomirais du sang tellement je serais mal. Rien que d'y penser a me stress.

----------


## Cincinnatus

> 100% des personnes ne sont pas toujours en accord avec des rgles qu'ont leurs impose.


En logique, ce serait plutt : "Il n'existe pas de rgles acceptes par 100% des gens". 
C'est probable, du simple fait qu'on ne peut toutes les connatre. 
Exemple arbitraire et limite, mais comme un seul exemple suffira  valider ce postulat : l'interdiction faite aux femmes de porter un pantalon en France a t reconnue implicitement abroge en 2013... Impossible de compter le nombre de violations de cette interdiction ! 

Mais ne pas tre d'accord avec une rgle impose (et connue) ne signifie pas ne pas devoir la respecter ni mme ne pas vouloir la respecter. Je m'arrte au feu rouge mme si je sais que ce feu en particulier est long, mme lorsque je vois que le carrefour est vide, simplement parce que cette rgle doit tre respecte par tous. (J'ai dpass un feu rouge en ville, une fois... pour laisser passer un vhicule de police  ::mouarf::  avec sirne et gyrophare)

----------


## tanaka59

Bonjour, 




> C'est contre productif. En faisant a tu risques d'avoir de plus gros problme, c'est un mauvais calcul. Tu te comportes comme les "Karen" aux USA.
> Enfin bon, fais bien comme tu veux, mais on voit que personne n'est d'accord avec toi sur ce point, parce que les gens ne cherchent pas les problmes et ils ont raison.
> 
> Celui qui se fait chopper en train de s'vader d'une quarantaine risque gros.
> Cambodge: ceux qui ne respectent pas la quarantaine risquent la prison
> En Norvge, prison ferme pour avoir enfreint la quarantaine
> 
> 
> Peu de gens peuvent se passer de 3 mois de salaire. Chez beaucoup de couple  la fin du mois il ne reste pas grand chose.
> Il y a mme des gens qui empruntent de l'argent pour partir en vacances, moi a me tuerait, je pense que je vomirais du sang tellement je serais mal. Rien que d'y penser a me stress.





> En logique, ce serait plutt : "Il n'existe pas de rgles acceptes par 100% des gens". 
> C'est probable, du simple fait qu'on ne peut toutes les connatre. 
> Exemple arbitraire et limite, mais comme un seul exemple suffira  valider ce postulat : l'interdiction faite aux femmes de porter un pantalon en France a t reconnue implicitement abroge en 2013... Impossible de compter le nombre de violations de cette interdiction ! 
> 
> Mais ne pas tre d'accord avec une rgle impose (et connue) ne signifie pas ne pas devoir la respecter ni mme ne pas vouloir la respecter. Je m'arrte au feu rouge mme si je sais que ce feu en particulier est long, mme lorsque je vois que le carrefour est vide, simplement parce que cette rgle doit tre respecte par tous. (J'ai dpass un feu rouge en ville, une fois... pour laisser passer un vhicule de police  avec sirne et gyrophare)


Bon, voil comment je vois les choses. 

Quarantaine = prison = garde  vu . Mettre "en quarantaine" pour "suspicion de " . Avec le temps , j'ai bien peur qu'on utilise ce motif pour tout et n'importe quoi ... L'administr/le citoyen/le touriste ... le ce que vous voulez . De manire totalement arbitraire ce dispositif risque d'tre utiliser arbitrairement et abusivement. Donc des drives ... 

Vu qu'on vient d'ouvrir la boite de pandore et que personne n'a l'air de regarder plus que le bout de son nez. 

Je suis en totale opposition avec la quarantaine. 

L'quation est assez simple

1) ne pas respecter ce dispositif.

2) filer  l'anglaise.

3) faire le forcing pour s'en extraire (resquiller/frauder/tricher). De grs ou de force. 

Tant que personne ne m'aura trouv un motif un valable (crime ou dlit ...) ? Vous pourrez me sortir tous les arguments que voulez ... la quarantaine ne tient pas .

C'est la mme chose avec le pass sanitaire . On veut une "puration" et "aseptisation" de de la socit ? Les malades, les cancreux et les handicaps en quarantaine et interdits de loisirs ? 

La "sgrgation mdicale ... Drle de conception de la socit en 2021  :8O:  .

----------


## halaster08

> C'est la mme chose avec le pass sanitaire . On veut une "puration" et "aseptisation" de de la socit ? Les malades, les cancreux et les handicaps en quarantaine et interdits de loisirs ?


Non c'est le contraire, on veux que ces gens puissent sortir sans risquer de se faire contaminer par le premier connard venu qui pense qu'il vaut mieux que les autres et passe outre les rglementations concernent le virus

edit: dans ta phrase j'ai suppos que malade faisait rfrence et des gens malade d'autres choses qu'une maladie hautement contagieuse et assez mortelle

----------


## Ryu2000

> Quarantaine = prison = garde  vu .


C'est faux. tre en quarantaine c'est soit tre tranquille chez soi, soit tre  l'htel. Alors ok l'htel peut tre pourri mais ce sera toujours mieux qu'une prison.
En revanche celui qui se fait prendre en train de fuir une quarantaine peut rellement finir en prison, et a va tre extrmement pnible parce qu'il va y avoir des histoires de tribunaux, de jugement, etc.

Il faut tre un peu fou pour voyager en 2020, 2021.
C'est sympa d'changer des virus avec un pays tranger, mais en dehors de a c'est pas trs fun.
Quand il y a des histoires de masque, de pass sanitaire, de distanciation sociale, a ne peut pas tre des vacances. Je trouve que c'est l'argent mal dpens. Aprs si des gens de la ville vont louer une cabane paum dans la fort, l  la limite a passe.

Bon aprs dans certains endroits il y a encore un peu de libert :
Lollapalooza 2021: le festival de musique de Chicago se terminera alors que la ville continue de voir augmenter les cas de COVID

----------


## clairetj

Bonjour  toutes et tous,

Je me permets de mincruster dans ce fil que le lis assidument et je souhaiterai poser une question. 
Pour poser les base, je suis vaccin et je suis plutt favorable  la vaccination obligatoire. Ceci tant dit, j'en arrive a ma question : quand j'entends les gens qui ne veulent pas se faire vacciner (quelque soit la raison, peu importe), ils disent "j'assume ma dcision", mais a veut dire quoi "assumer" ?

Et concernant le pass sanitaire et la non-libert d'accder  certains lieux : Bienvenu dans le monde des personnes  mobilit rduite ^^

Cordialement,

----------


## foetus

> mais a veut dire quoi "assumer" ?


de ne pas avoir peur de le chopper. Aprs c'est compliqu, parce qu'on peut finir en ranimation. Mais statiquement c'est trs faible pour la tranche 12 - 59 sans comorbidit. Et aussi surtout qu'on privilgie les gestes barrires/ masques et on fait tout pour les respecterd'encaisser tout ce qu'il vient de l'tat : pas accs aux commerces, aux terrasses, pas de dplacements TGV, rester en France ... Mais c'est compliqu parce que l'tat met la pression sur l'emploi et les enfants.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> de ne pas avoir peur de le chopper. Aprs c'est compliqu, parce qu'on peut finir en ranimation. Mais statiquement c'est trs faible pour la tranche 12 - 59 sans comorbidit. Et aussi surtout qu'on privilgie les gestes barrires/ masques et on fait tout pour les respecterd'encaisser tout ce qu'il vient de l'tat : pas accs aux commerces, aux terrasses, pas de dplacements TGV, rester en France ... Mais c'est compliqu parce que l'tat met la pression sur l'emploi et les enfants.


Perso, j'y mets aussi d'assumer de faciliter la transmission du virus, et donc de faire durer cette pandmie. 
Et aussi d'assumer le fait de risquer de le filer  des personnes qui ne PEUVENT pas, elles, se faire vacciner et donc de risquer de les envoyer  l'hosto, voire de les tuer.

a fait lourd  assumer, je trouve. Donc, quand ils disent "j'assume", je pense qu'il n'assume qu'une seule chose. Le fait de revendiquer et de le dire ! ::aie::

----------


## Ryu2000

> parce qu'on peut finir en ranimation


Ouais, c'est exactement comme la grippe :
Deux tiers des patients hospitaliss en ra pour grippe grave n'taient pas vaccins



> *Avec environ 1 900 cas hospitaliss en ranimation, la dernire saison de grippe 2018-2019, malgr sa courte dure de 8 semaines*, a t marque par  une svrit marque , a rapport hier le Dr Daniel Lvy-Bruhl, responsable de l'unit infections respiratoires et vaccination de Sant publique France (SPF) lors de la confrence de presse prsentant la nouvelle campagne d'information sur la vaccination antigrippale.


Je ne vais pas me faire vacciner contre la grippe chaque anne (de toute faon le vaccin  1 chance sur 3 de fonctionner), donc si je veux tre cohrent je ne me fais pas vacciner contre le SARS-CoV-2 non plus, sinon a crer un paradoxe.
C'est soit tu te fais vacciner contre le grippe et contre le SARS-CoV-2, soit aucun des deux, sinon a n'a pas de sens. Enfin c'est comme a que je vois le truc.
J'ai autant de chance de mourir de la grippe que du SARS-CoV-2.

Plusieurs tudes rcentes montrent que les personnes compltement vaccines ne sont pas moins contagieuses que les non-vaccines, donc on ne peut plus dire "en ne te faisant pas vacciner tu mets en danger les autres". Bon  la limite on peut dire "si tu fais une forme grave tu vas prendre un lit d'hpital et il n'y en a pas des masses".
Il parait que les vaccins ont moins de chance de faire des formes graves, donc les non-vaccins ne reprsentent pas un risque pour les vaccins.




> d'encaisser tout ce qu'il vient de l'tat : pas accs aux commerces, aux terrasses, pas de dplacements TGV, rester en France ...


Pour l'instant c'est cool parce qu'il y a toujours le test, qui, si il est positif, donne des droits pendant 48h.
Mais a ne va probablement pas durer, bientt le vaccin sera obligatoire. a dpend comment la situation va voluer dans les 3, 4 prochains mois.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> C'est soit tu te fais vacciner contre le grippe et contre le SARS-CoV-2, soit aucun des deux, sinon a n'a pas de sens. Enfin c'est comme a que je vois le truc.
> J'ai autant de chance de mourir de la grippe que du SARS-CoV-2.


gosme quand tu nous tiens !  ::roll::

----------


## halaster08

> quand j'entends les gens qui ne veulent pas se faire vacciner (quelque soit la raison, peu importe), ils disent "j'assume ma dcision", mais a veut dire quoi "assumer" ?


Gnralement ceux qui le disent n'assument rien du tout, car quand on leur rappelle que ne pas se faire vacciner c'est faciliter la propagation de l'pidmie, et donc tre en partie responsable, ils font l'autruche. 




> Perso, j'y mets aussi d'assumer de faciliter la transmission du virus, et donc de faire durer cette pandmie. 
> Et aussi d'assumer le fait de risquer de le filer  des personnes qui ne PEUVENT pas, elles, se faire vacciner et donc de risquer de les envoyer  l'hosto, voire de les tuer.
> 
> a fait lourd  assumer, je trouve. Donc, quand ils disent "j'assume", je pense qu'il n'assume qu'une seule chose. Le fait de revendiquer et de le dire !


J'allais dire pareil !  :+1:

----------


## pmithrandir

Assumer... enfin jusqu au moment o ils ont besoin du systme de sant.

La ils iront  l hopital tous frais pay par la communaut.  Faut pas dconner non plus.

----------


## ddoumeche

> Assumer... enfin jusqu au moment o ils ont besoin du systme de sant.
> 
> La ils iront  l hopital tous frais pay par la communaut.  Faut pas dconner non plus.


Personne de sain et en bonne sante ne va  l'hpital mais bon, on comprend bien que l'ide de fond est de supprimer l'hpital pour payer des bureaucrates  faire de la sante et a te dire quel mdocs sont efficaces.

----------


## tanaka59

Bonjour, 




> Et concernant le pass sanitaire et la non-libert d'accder  certains lieux : Bienvenu dans le monde des personnes  mobilit rduite ^^





> de ne pas avoir peur de le chopper. Aprs c'est compliqu, parce qu'on peut finir en ranimation. Mais statiquement c'est trs faible pour la tranche 12 - 59 sans comorbidit. Et aussi surtout qu'on privilgie les gestes barrires/ masques et on fait tout pour les respecterd'encaisser tout ce qu'il vient de l'tat : pas accs aux commerces, aux terrasses, pas de dplacements TGV, rester en France ... Mais c'est compliqu parce que l'tat met la pression sur l'emploi et les enfants.





> Perso, j'y mets aussi d'assumer de faciliter la transmission du virus, et donc de faire durer cette pandmie. 
> Et aussi d'assumer le fait de risquer de le filer  des personnes qui ne PEUVENT pas, elles, se faire vacciner et donc de risquer de les envoyer  l'hosto, voire de les tuer.
> 
> a fait lourd  assumer, je trouve. Donc, quand ils disent "j'assume", je pense qu'il n'assume qu'une seule chose. Le fait de revendiquer et de le dire !


Comme le dit clairetj , bienvenu dans un "nouveau monde" de sgrgation en somme ...

----------


## clairetj

> Comme le dit clairetj , bienvenu dans un "nouveau monde" de sgrgation en somme ...


Pourquoi nouveau monde ? On est parfaitement dans la continuit de "l'ancien" (du moins pour les personnes handicaps). 

Cela fait des annes voire mme des dcennies que cela dure (malgr la fameuse loi accessibilit, car oui pour les personnes  mobilit rduite fallait une loi). Mais comme cela ne concerne qu'une trs faible minorit, une trs grand majorit s'en foutais royalement (faut compter le nombre de manifestation pour les personnes handicaps) sauf si a venait vous toucher directement ou un membre proche. Mais l forcment, a touche quasiment tout le monde, du coup tout le monde il est pas content. Mais j'en connais qui aimerait n'avoir qu'un QR Code ou un test PCR  prsenter pour rentrer dans des lieux

----------


## tanaka59

Bonsoir, 




> Pourquoi nouveau monde ? On est parfaitement dans la continuit de "l'ancien" (du moins pour les personnes handicaps). 
> 
> Cela fait des annes voire mme des dcennies que cela dure (malgr la fameuse loi accessibilit, car oui pour les personnes  mobilit rduite fallait une loi). Mais comme cela ne concerne qu'une trs faible minorit, une trs grand majorit s'en foutais royalement (faut compter le nombre de manifestation pour les personnes handicaps) sauf si a venait vous toucher directement ou un membre proche. Mais l forcment, a touche quasiment tout le monde, du coup tout le monde il est pas content. Mais j'en connais qui aimerait n'avoir qu'un QR Code ou un test PCR  prsenter pour rentrer dans des lieux


Il y a un peu de "mieux" ces dernires , par contre clairement cela reste insuffisant ... Dans de nombreux domaines. En esprant que la pandmie puisse faire prendre conscience ( un peu plus de monde ?)

2 exemple :

Dans l'une des communes non loin de chez moi un candidat dficient visuel , s'est prsent  une lection municipale . Avec un slogan "c'est vous qui voyez". Grace  lui la commune a install des feux spciaux pour les personnes malvoyantes.

Il existe 3 cabinets dentaires. Une dans une maison genre 1930 , un autre dans une maison de lotissement totalement transforme, le dernier dans un appartement des annes 1980/1990. La maison et l'appartement pas de problme daccessibilit (moderne donc facile pour mettre des rampes d'accs).

Pour la maison type 1930 c'est plus dlicat . Le professionnel de sant est seul , install depuis les annes 1980. Prix estim du bien immobilier 130 000  140 000  aprs rafraichissement. Sans travaux 120 000 . Pour remettre le btiment sur le march, il faut faire 75  85 000  de travaux pour remettre le chape de bton  niveau . Soit plus des 2/3 du prix du bien ... 

Le professionnel partant  la retraite fin 2021 dbut 2022 , a dcid de vendre la maison pour "habitation" et non pas pour "local pro" ... C'est trs con, a cause de certaines normes / lois trop "ridiges" on participe aux dserts mdicaux et aussi  la "non accessibilit" au soin pour certains ... Pas d'anticipation possible pour un "transfre de cabinet" dans un espace plus adquate ? 

Le professionnel fait un "transfert" des biens types meubles  un successeur, et vend son local sans encombre .

----------


## ABCIWEB

> On pourrait citer l Allemagne alors...
> 
> Ou mme la France recement.


Aucun rapport. Tu compares des manifestations rcentes qui ne sont pas du tout dans le mme contexte que la mise en place du premier confinement qui s'est fait en urgence parce que nous n'avions aucun moyen de protection. Tous les franais taient d'accord pour appliquer ce premier confinement, la situation sanitaire et la panique vis  vis de ce nouveau virus taient suffisamment convaincantes, les gens voulaient avant tout prserver leur sant, peu importe l'avis de tel ou tel parti politique.




> - Christian Jacob tait le prsident des rpublicains. Quand il accuse Macron de coup d tat... a veut dire qu il l accuse de haute trahison. Donc d une menace de destitution. Ce n est pas asselinault qui parle ici mais une des plus grandes force politique en France, la premire en terme d lection  locales. Franois barouin prsident des maires de France c est pas n importe qui non plus.


Christian Jacob et Franois Barouin n'avaient aucun moyen pour mettre leur menaces  excution puisque ce report tait lgitime et possible en cas de force majeure. En aucun cas Macron aurait pu tre reconnu coupable de haute trahison. Tu oublies le principe de ralit, et la ralit c'est qu'il y avait une liste de morts qui s'allongeait de jours en jours.  Baroin ou Jacob auraient bien pu gueuler autant qu'ils voulaient,  ce moment l les franais n'en avaient rien  foutre. Et d'ailleurs mme en temps normal ce n'est gure diffrent, ce sont des seconds couteaux qui n'existent qu'au travers les postes qu'ils occupent mais ils ne reprsentent pas grand chose pour l'opinion public. 

Tu imagines Baroin faire du lobbying auprs des maires LR pour boycotter la mise en place du premier confinement, et cela juste avant une lection qui prcisment concernait le renouvellement du mandat des maires ? Cela n'a aucun sens et aurait t suicidaire pour ces maires rcalcitrants qui auraient tous perdus leur mandat.




> Toutes les dcisions politiques entranent des contestations. Donc Macron savaient qu il allait en avoir pour ce genre de dcision nouvelle


L on est d'accord, mais quelque soit la dcision qu'il prenne, il y aurait forcment des contestations. Il a choisi la pire des solutions pour protger ses intrts personnels et viter les critiques de droite, quitte  sacrifier des franais et fausser compltement ces lections du fait de l'abstention, sans compter le dlai de deux semaines entre les deux tours qui n'a pas t respect. C'est de la politique politicienne, mais ne vient pas dire que c'tait pour s'assurer de la russite du premier confinement qui de toutes faons tait accept et souhait par les franais, c'est leur vie qu'ils voulaient protger avant tout et non pas une prfrence politique.

----------


## Ryu2000

Il y a encore un ministre qui a dit une connerie :
"Vive l'EPS" : quand les propos de Jean-Michel Blanquer sont moqus par les sportifs franais

----------


## escartefigue

L'EPS n'a pas pour mission de faire pratiquer tous les sports, ce serait impossible, elle a pour vocation de donner le got  la pratique sportive, en la faisant dcouvrir sous diffrentes facettes.
De ce point de vue, dire "merci  l'EPS" n'a rien de choquant et que le ministre de l'ducation nationale fasse un peu de promotion pour sa propre boutique est de bonne guerre aprs tout.

----------


## Ryu2000

> de bonne guerre


Ouais a s'appelle de l'opportunisme.

J'ai trouv a marrant que plusieurs grands sportifs franais manifestent leur dsaccord.
Le gars a quand mme dit "Le succs de nos quipes de France de BHV illustre la qualit de l'enseignement de ces sports  l'cole." alors qu'il n'y a aucun lien entre les deux et que l'enseignement n'est pas souvent de qualit.
Cela dit c'est vrai qu'en EPS, j'ai fais un peu de basketball, de volleyball, de handball, etc. Donc  la limite pourrait dire que a fait "dcouvrir" des sports.

----------


## ABCIWEB

> J'ai trouv a marrant que plusieurs grands sportifs franais manifestent leur dsaccord.
> Le gars a quand mme dit "Le succs de nos quipes de France de BHV illustre la qualit de l'enseignement de ces sports  l'cole." alors qu'il n'y a aucun lien entre les deux et que l'enseignement n'est pas souvent de qualit.
> Cela dit c'est vrai qu'en EPS, j'ai fais un peu de basketball, de volleyball, de handball, etc. Donc  la limite pourrait dire que a fait "dcouvrir" des sports.


Bah oui Blanquer fait comme tous les membres du gouvernement, de la com en falsifiant la ralit. La ralit est que la France a ramen 33 mdailles du Japon alors que nous en tions  44 mdailles aux prcdents jeux de Rio. Si donc la qualit de l'enseignement se mesure au nombre de mdailles, elle a nettement baiss. Ce qu'oublie de dire Blanquer galement, c'est qu'en 2018 il y a eu une baisse de recrutement de 200 postes par rapport  la rentre prcdente selon le SNEP-FSU:



> Nous estimons que pour couvrir les besoins (dparts  la retraite, encadrement des groupes de niveaux pour la natation par exemple), il faudrait recruter autour de 1 500 personnes par an. Or, nous sommes descendus  environ 600 postes. Il y a eu une baisse denviron 200 postes par rapport  lanne dernire.


Mais bon a doit tre comme pour les hpitaux, par dfinition (selon la thorie des nocons) la baisse des effectifs dans les services publics permet ncessairement un meilleur service.

----------


## tanaka59

Bonjour, 




> Mais bon a doit tre comme pour les hpitaux, par dfinition (selon la thorie des nocons) la baisse des effectifs dans les services publics permet ncessairement un meilleur service.


Il y a 2 problmes :

> l'embauche  outrance de personnel administratif strictement inutile (qui vient pourrir le fonctionnement des techniques ). En France quasiment 1,5  2 administratif pour 1 technique (un comble !) .

> l'embauche  outrance de personnel non qualifi dans les collectivits locales types mairie/interco/dpartement ... Beaucoup d'emplois orients vers le social, pour un coup exorbitant (qui vient sucer les budgets) . Une pseudo politique sociale qui cre des travailleurs pauvres aux frais du contribuables (temps partiel, CDD mainte fois renouvels ... ) 

Faire exploser les dpenses publiques , pour crer des travailleurs pauvres pour une pseudo politique sociale ... C'est une erreur ...

----------


## Cincinnatus

> Il y a 2 problmes :
> 
> > l'embauche  outrance de personnel administratif strictement inutile (qui vient pourrir le fonctionnement des techniques ). En France quasiment 1,5  2 administratif pour 1 technique (un comble !) .
> 
> > l'embauche  outrance de personnel non qualifi dans les collectivits locales types mairie/interco/dpartement ... Beaucoup d'emplois orients vers le social, pour un coup exorbitant (qui vient sucer les budgets) . Une pseudo politique sociale qui cre des travailleurs pauvres aux frais du contribuables (temps partiel, CDD mainte fois renouvels ... )


Bonjour,

Le problme sous-jacent c'est la politique en jeu. Pour les collectivits locales, beaucoup ont de plus en plus de "comptences", dans les domaines de l'emploi, de l'aide sociale, de l'conomie, etc ; elles manquent de coordination. On rajoute l-dessus les mtropoles, dont le grand paris, la fusion des rgions, et bim il y a en effet des structures inutiles ou du moins inefficaces. 
Exemple avec les rgions : certaines doivent louer des locaux pour runir deux fois plus d'lus de la nouvelle rgion que ce qui tait ncessaire dans les anciennes.
Quant  la prcarit de l'emploi public, a fait des annes que les contractuels ne doivent plus tre  temps complet, que le recrutement de titulaires dans certains domaines sont rduits, et que la gestion humaine y fait grincer des dents. 
Vous vous souvenez des grves des urgences en 2019 ? 
Ce sera pire bientt : dans certains hpitaux, nombre de personnels de ranimation souhaitent changer de service ou dmissionner (et ce avant mme la vaccination obligatoire des soignants).

Sinon, ct gaspillage, ds 2014 tait publi "Partenariats public-priv : pillage et gaspillage" ; d'aprs la critique de ce livre,



> les PPP se sont systmatiquement avrs :
> 
> 
> 
> *plus coteux* (le prix de la transaction reprsente le triple dune procdure classique dachat, et les cabinets de consultants cotent en moyenne sur les petits projets 10% de lensemble de linvestissement) ;*moins performants* pour les usagers et les agents ;*antidmocratiques* (bloqus sur des dcennies, impossibles  adapter  lvolution des besoins) ;et *monopolistiques* (92% des contrats PPP vont  trois entreprises, Eiffage, Vinci, Bouygues).
> En somme, ils vont  lencontre de lintrt gnral.

----------


## tanaka59

Bonjour, 




> Bonjour,
> 
> Le problme sous-jacent c'est la politique en jeu. Pour les collectivits locales, beaucoup ont de plus en plus de "comptences", dans les domaines de l'emploi, de l'aide sociale, de l'conomie, etc ; elles manquent de coordination. On rajoute l-dessus les mtropoles, dont le grand paris, la fusion des rgions, et bim il y a en effet des structures inutiles ou du moins inefficaces. 
> Exemple avec les rgions : certaines doivent louer des locaux pour runir deux fois plus d'lus de la nouvelle rgion que ce qui tait ncessaire dans les anciennes.
> Quant  la prcarit de l'emploi public, a fait des annes que les contractuels ne doivent plus tre  temps complet, que le recrutement de titulaires dans certains domaines sont rduits, et que la gestion humaine y fait grincer des dents. 
> Vous vous souvenez des grves des urgences en 2019 ? 
> Ce sera pire bientt : dans certains hpitaux, nombre de personnels de ranimation souhaitent changer de service ou dmissionner (et ce avant mme la vaccination obligatoire des soignants).


Clairement oui les comptences "doublons". On cre des comptences en double ... sans jamais rformer ou supprimer. 




> Sinon, ct gaspillage, ds 2014 tait publi "Partenariats public-priv : pillage et gaspillage" ; d'aprs la critique de ce livre,


Depuis les fameux emprunts "toxics"

----------


## pmithrandir

A vouloir dcentraliser ce qui ne doit pas l tre on obtient ce genre de gachi.

Par exemple pour mon enfant avec handicap.
C est la Caf qui me donne l allocation
La scu qui me donne le remboursement des transports
Le dpartement qui me donne pour l quipement de ma maison
L anah et la mtropole qui abonde une autre partie de l quipement.

Bilan, Je passe mon temps  faire des dossiers, ils passent tous du temps  les traiter et j envoie les mme documents en 15 exemplaires.

Pour la rnovation nergtique de ma maison c est encore pire.
Ma prime renov
Arec occitanie
Mtropole de Toulouse
Rgion occitane 
Toutes les socits pour les CEE
Chacun ayant des formulaires diffrents bien sr.


Enfin, il faudra qu on m explique comment on peut exiger que des structures locales soient les payeurs d allocations qui sont dcides nationalement. a donne des dpartements qui paye presque rien car en plein emploi et d autres qui sont en faillite.

----------


## Ryu2000

Emmanuel Macron: "Nous devons anticiper et nous protger contre des flux migratoires irrguliers importants"



> Le prsident de la Rpublique, Emmanuel Macron, sest exprim ce lundi lors dune allocution sur lasituation en Afghanistan aprs larrive au pouvoir des talibans. Il a dtaill sa stratgie face  cette crise qui inquite fortement la communaut internationale.

----------


## tanaka59

Bonsoir, 




> Emmanuel Macron: "Nous devons anticiper et nous protger contre des flux migratoires irrguliers importants"


Voici ce que j'en pense de la situation en Afghanistan :

1) dans les annes 1970 / 1980 les usa soutenaient les talibans contre l'URSS ( mme situation en Iran) 

2) anne 1990 / 2000 et plus inversion de la donne ... le pays de "russise" et les talibans sont contre les USA et l'occident 

3) en ayant fuit et en laissant le pays livr  lui mme les occidentaux qui se revendiquent "librateur" , n'ont pas "couille" ? des lches ? Ah pardon me souffle t on dans l'oreille qu'il est interdit de commercer/traiter avec le mchant "Iran" (un parrain dans le coin) .

trangement les russes sont les seuls a laisser une ambassade ... 

Les pays dans le coin sont certes pas des modles de "dmocratie" ... Va falloir ngocier ferme pour viter l'anarchie dans le secteur ... 

Autre problme, va t on devoir crer un "Afghanistan bis" avec la problmatique des sunnites et chiites qui ne s'entendent pas entre eux ? Sur le modle d'un Sud Soudan ? Ou encore pro et anti Talibans (oui il y en a aussi !) ?

---

Et comme dit l'adage : on ne met pas la Charia avant lHbreu

----------


## Ryu2000

J'ai post a parce qu'on s'attendait  ce qu'ils disent  l'UE doit accueillir des rfugis  comme a c'est pass avec la Syrie (et du coup on a accueilli plein d'rythrens, d'afghans, de soudanais, qui se faisaient passer pour des rfugis syriens).
Edward Snowden n'a pas trop apprci ce passage, pourtant Macron a raison, il faut se protger des migrants afghans.

En Turquie ils disent "on a accueilli presque 4 millions de syriens, mais maintenant nos capacits sont saturs, nous ne pouvons pas accueillir un afghan de plus".
La Turquie construit un mur  sa frontire avec lIran pour bloquer lafflux de migrants afghans



> La Turquie est en train de construire mur  sa frontire avec lIran pour empcher un nouveau flux de rfugis, principalement en provenance dAfghanistan, alors que les Talibans reprennent le pays.


Crise en Afghanistan : Joe Biden assume sa dcision de retirer les troupes amricaines



> Le prsident amricain est revenu sur ces dernires semaines et sa dcision  de mettre  excution le plan qui avait ngoci par ladministration prcdente en assumant les consquences et les risques de cette dcision et notamment la chute de Kaboul . *Il a immdiatement reconnu que lAfghanistan tait tomb  plus rapidement que prvu  aux mains des talibans.*
> 
>  Mais les objectifs de la guerre en Afghanistan en 2001 taient trs clairs : trouver ceux qui nous avaient attaqus le 11 septembre 2001 , a prcis le prsident amricain.  Nous avons russi  en finir avec Al-Qaida en Afghanistan , a-t-il martel.
> (...)
>  Nous finirons ainsi la guerre la plus longue des Etats-Unis et en dpit de tout le sang qui a coul, *nous devons accepter le fait que lAfghanistan nest pas devenu un pays stable du fait de notre intervention* .


a parle un peu de Syrie, il faut savoir que les terroristes en Syrie ont t financs, forms, arms, par les occidentaux, c'est juste que les mdias appelaient a "rebelle", mais au final toutes les aides envoy aux "rebelles" finissaient chez les terroristes. Comme disait Laurian Fabius "Al Nosra fait du bon boulot".

----------


## halaster08

> Pour la rnovation nergtique de ma maison c est encore pire.


Chez moi dans l'Aude (juste a cot de toi) on a un organisme (faut que je retrouve le nom) qui s'occupe de tout centraliser, c'est vraiment pratique

edit: je l'ai retrouv c'est l'Agence nationale de l'habitat (Anah) et a existe aussi a Toulouse apparemment
Et pour ma copro, on a aussi t contact par une boite prive: Hellio, mandataire agr par lAnah

----------


## halaster08

Apparemment Grald Darmanin veut: Harceler sans relche les trafiquants de drogue (cf: https://www.lefigaro.fr/actualite-fr...alite-20210815)
Je comprends mieux pourquoi il est pass ministre malgr les plaintes pour harclement, il s'est fait la main (entre autre) sur les femmes avant de s'attaquer aux trafiquants, c'est vraiment un visionnaire en fait Macron.

----------


## Ryu2000

a faisait longtemps que les politiciens n'avaient pas parl d'islamisme :
Prsidentielle 2022 : Xavier Bertrand tacle Emmanuel Macron pour sa  navet  sur lislamisme



> Depuis cinq ans, Emmanuel Macron a fait preuve dune navet confondante  et  na absolument pas pris la mesure de la menace que fait peser lislamisme radical sur notre scurit et nos valeurs , affirme-t-il dans une interview au Journal du dimanche. Appelant   dissoudre immdiatement toutes les organisations islamistes qui propagent une idologie politique incompatible avec les valeurs que nous portons , il promet aussi quen cas dlection  la prsidence de la Rpublique,  les financements provenant directement ou indirectement dtats trangers seront interdits .


Je ne pense pas que ce soit le sujet le plus important en ce moment, et pourtant on risque d'en entendre parler pendant la campagne de 2022.
Juste pour la blague : les terroristes islamistes ne commettront pas d'attentat en France avant la prsidentielle, pour ne pas donner raison  Mlenchon. (ATTENTATS AVANT LES LECTIONS: JEAN-LUC MLENCHON DFEND SES ARGUMENTS)

Les politiciens pourraient parler de la crise conomique, ce serait peut-tre plus appropri.
Par exemple, en ce moment, dans certains endroits du monde, des usines sont  l'arrt et a pause problme dans d'autres usines :
Pnurie de semi-conducteurs : l'industrie automobile  l'arrt



> 4 500 salaris de Toyota Onnaing, dans le Nord, devaient en thorie reprendre le travail lundi 23 aot, mais un sms de la direction a chang la donne en annonant un dcalage de la reprise. Tous les salaris seront placs en chmage partiel  cause du manque de semi-conducteurs, des composants lectroniques placs notamment dans les tableaux de bord des voitures. *En Asie, des usines sont de nouveau fermes  cause du Covid-19*, alors que d'autres n'arrivent plus  suivre la demande. "C'est une vraie inquitude. a veut dire qu'on est arrt quelques jours, demain a va tre deux semaines mais on peut imaginer que a peut tre un mois", confie Thomas Mercier, reprsentant CFDT chez Toyota.


Macron parle de rindustrialiser la France :
Avant 2022, Emmanuel Macron veut mettre en scne la rindustrialisation de la France



> Le pari ? *Mettre en scne le grand retour de la souverainet indu*strielle, le Covid-19 ayant rvl la dpendance du pays  lgard de ltranger dans certaines filires stratgiques, comme les semi-conducteurs ou la sant.
> 
> *Il y a la volont de renforcer notre autonomie, notre indpendance*, et de se projeter dans des filires davenir , confirme-t-on  lElyse. Et montrer que la France ne se rsout pas au dcrochage quand dautres annoncent des plans dinfrastructures  douze zros.  Emmanuel Macron est fascin par ce que fait Biden , rsume un de ses interlocuteurs.


C'est bien joli les discours, j'attends de voir ce que a va donner. Il faut que les gens d'LREM se dpchent parce qu'en principe ils ne leur reste plus qu'environ 8 mois.

----------


## tanaka59

Bonjour




> Les politiciens pourraient parler de la crise conomique, ce serait peut-tre plus appropri.
> Par exemple, en ce moment, dans certains endroits du monde, des usines sont  l'arrt et a pause problme dans d'autres usines :
> Pnurie de semi-conducteurs : l'industrie automobile  l'arrt


Oui et la pnurie fait aussi grimper les prix des matires premires ... Hypermarch, magasin de bricolage, bien de grande consommation, BTP pour les collectivits.




> Macron parle de rindustrialiser la France :
> Avant 2022, Emmanuel Macron veut mettre en scne la rindustrialisation de la France


Faudrait il encore avoir un tissu d'entreprise comme a su garder l'Italie ... Chose que n'a plus la France avec son hyperspcialisation dans les services.

Absence de flux de touristes, tissu industriel ridicule, hyperspcialisation dans les services (dlocalisable et qui tournent au ralenti faute de consommation).

La France se repose trop sur ces acquis ... C'est trs dangereux pour relancer la machine ...

----------


## Ryu2000

> Oui et la pnurie fait aussi grimper les prix des matires premires ...


Ouais, d'ailleurs j'ai achet du MDF au mauvais moment, vu que c'tait en Mai 2021, mais a va je n'avais besoin que de 2 plaques (4m*2m), donc c'tait pas trop grave de mettre 187.
Quelles sont les raisons de la hausse brutale du prix des matriaux de construction ? On dmle le vrai du faux



> C'est d'ailleurs la raison principale. Au ralenti pendant plusieurs mois en raison de la crise du Covid-19, l'activit redmarre partout dans le monde. Le secteur de la construction n'chappe pas  ce phnomne.  Pendant les confinements, *les gens sont rests chez eux, ont redcouvert leur maison et ont voulu faire des travaux*. Ces derniers, qui ont t commands pendant les confinements, sont excuts maintenant, ce qui entrane une dsynchronisation du commerce mondial , explique Nicolas Douzain-Didier, dlgu gnral de la Fdration nationale du bois.
> 
> Car pendant que les carnets de commandes s'allongeaient, *de nombreuses usines de production taient au ralenti voire  l'arrt en raison du contexte sanitaire*. Aujourd'hui, il y a donc tout un mcanisme  relancer afin de faire face  cette demande.  En sachant que tout le monde veut tout, tout de suite , ajoute Christine Le Nouy, secrtaire gnrale du Syndicat franais de la construction mtallique. Consquences directes de cette forte demande ? Les prix qui s'envolent et des dlais qui s'allongent.


La demande augmente, l'offre diminue, donc c'est le bordel.




> Faudrait il encore avoir un tissu d'entreprise comme a su garder l'Italie ...


a c'est de la faute  ceux qui achtent les entreprises pour les revendre. L'tat ne peut pas acheter toutes les entreprises pour les sauver, mais c'est vrai que ce serait sympa si de temps en temps l'tat pouvait faire un plan pour sauver des usines.

C'est assez rcent :
La dernire usine de recyclage de papier en France bientt ferme : "Cest du gchis industriel !"



> La papeterie, installe prs de Rouen et qui traitait la collecte du tri slectif dun tiers des Franais, est  larrt depuis septembre 2019. Son propritaire, *le groupe finlandais UPM, a dcid de la vendre*  cause de lrosion des ventes de papier recycl pour les journaux.
> (...)
> Pourtant, le propritaire finlandais du site, le groupe UPM, veut arrter les frais. Il a maintenu lusine en tat pendant un an, pour laisser du temps  la recherche d'un repreneur. Le fabriquant de carton belge VPK s'y est un moment intress, mais il a finalement choisi un site voisin, dans l'Eure. Une seule offre industrielle est sur la table, UPM ayant exclu une autre offre, seulement immobilire. Cette offre de reprise ferme, un projet de production dhydrogne, sera examine vendredi en CSE. Cen serait donc fini de la production de papier recycl. *L'usine actuelle serait donc dmonte et rase*, explique UPM France, pour faire place  de nouvelles installations d'ici deux  quatre ans, avec la cration de 70 emplois.


Il y a des histoires comme a galement, o l'on vend une grosse entreprise franaise aux USA :
Pourquoi la vente controverse dAlstom  General Electric fait  nouveau parler delle



> En 2014, la branche nergie du groupe Alstom est rachete par lamricain General Electric. Cinq ans plus tard, cette cession continue de faire couler beaucoup dencre. Le parquet national financier, notamment, a rcemment indiqu stre saisi de laffaire aprs quun dput a mis des soupons quant  un potentiel pacte de corruption impliquant Emmanuel Macron.


==============
==============
Il y a d'autres candidats qui ont envie de parler d'immigration :
Valrie Pcresse dnonce l'aveuglement d'Emmanuel Macron sur l'islamisme et l'immigration incontrle



> Aprs la lourde charge de Xavier Bertrand dans le JDD , regrettant la navet confondante d'Emmanuel Macron sur l'islamisme, c'est au tour de Valrie Pcresse d'attaquer le chef de l'tat sur ces questions. Interroge sur RTL, la prsidente de la rgion le-de-France et candidate  l'lection prsidentielle a regrett l'aveuglement du prsident de la Rpublique sur l'islamisme (...), l'immigration incontrle, la monte de l'inscurit et la question de la lacit dans notre pays.
> 
> Selon elle, Emmanuel Macron n'a pas vu ou pas voulu voir ces problmes et a eu une prise de conscience tardive. On assiste  une impuissance gnralise  faire appliquer les valeurs de la Rpublique (...). *Il faut y mettre fin. C'est tout l'enjeu de 2022*, estime Valrie Pcresse.


Xavier Bertrand et Valrie Pcresse taient membre des rpublicains et on dirait qu'ils ont cr 2 partis. a peut-tre une bonne nouvelle pour LREM, plus il y a de partis moins il faut un gros score pour passer le premier tour.
En 2017 il y avait 4 scores serrs :
M. Emmanuel MACRON => 18,19 %
Mme Marine LE PEN=> 16,14 %
M. Franois FILLON => 15,16 %
M. Jean-Luc MLENCHON => 14,84 %

====
Et dans un autre registre il y a Jadot qui dit que Macron ne peut pas motiver les gens  aller se faire vacciner parce que les gens le dtestent.
Vaccination anti-Covid : le tacle de Yannick Jadot  Emmanuel Macron



> Le prsident suscite trop de dtestation en France pour pouvoir sautoproclamer  grand communicant de la vaccination , a estim lcologiste sur BFMTV.

----------


## Mat.M

> Oui et la pnurie fait aussi grimper les prix des matires premires ...


la consquence de cela c'est que les entreprises franaises ne pouvant pas augmenter leurs prix de vente dans la chane de valeurs vont s'endetter de plus en plus ; ceci grce aux taux d'emprunts assez bas.
A moins de faire du down-sizing , du cost-killing de manire forcene....et de comprimer les cots au maximum c'est une autre possibilit

Ne pas oublier que la dette prive en France c'est 170% du PIB.
Donc pour rembourser tout cela en tant que particulier et entreprise puisque les entreprises franaises vont timidement augmenter les salaires tout le monde sera contraint d'avoir deux boulots pour payer les factures, comme aux USA.

Bonne chance  ::mouarf:: 



> L'tat ne peut pas acheter toutes les entreprises pour les sauver, mais c'est vrai que ce serait sympa si de temps en temps l'tat pouvait faire un plan pour sauver des usines.


l'Etat franais est dj actionnaire  dans les entreprises du CAC40 et les autres.

----------


## tanaka59

Bonsoir, 




> la consquence de cela c'est que les entreprises franaises ne pouvant pas augmenter leurs prix de vente dans la chane de valeurs vont s'endetter de plus en plus ; ceci grce aux taux d'emprunts assez bas.
> A moins de faire du down-sizing , du cost-killing de manire forcene....et de comprimer les cots au maximum c'est une autre possibilit
> 
> Ne pas oublier que la dette prive en France c'est 170% du PIB.
> Donc pour rembourser tout cela en tant que particulier et entreprise puisque les entreprises franaises vont timidement augmenter les salaires tout le monde sera contraint d'avoir deux boulots pour payer les factures, comme aux USA.
> 
> Bonne chance 
> 
> l'Etat franais est dj actionnaire  dans les entreprises du CAC40 et les autres.


Bien plac pour le savoir, actuellement je travaille en secteur industriel . Ma boite fabrique pour le secteur GSA/GSB/GMS des produits mnagers et de bricolage. Avec le covid il y a eu une explosion de la demande de produits (dsinfectant, nettoyant, entretien ... ). Idem , bloqus chez eux les gens ont bricols. Il y a eu une frnsie d'achat en magasin de bricolage.

Ceci a aussi particip  la hausse des prix. Trop de demande, pas assez d'offres les prix augmentent. Production, matires premires , transports, cela augmente aussi les prix ... 

Les salaires sont dj "bas" en France, les salaires n'augmenteront pas , ne rvez pas .

Histoire de couronner le tout. Pour les emplois actuellement dj prcaire, type CDD ou intrim maintenant c'est le smic ... Je viens de voir passer des offres d'emploi en IT/informatique, chez un grand compte final , salaire net = 1250  (soit le smic et aucun avantage) . 

Pour un CDI ctait 1350  , idem sans avantage (ou le mini , mutuelle + ticket resto) . 

A partir de la rentre occuper un poste en CDD / intrim appauvrira encore plus :

> smic de facto avec le mini voir pas d'avantage
> emploi trs court
> yoyo entre priode de chmage et salaire trs faible (voir parfois pas d'aide du tout , faute de respect du barme ple emploi)
> impt  la source qui fait aussi le yoyo et vient "sucer" des % de salaires dj faible. 
> temps de travail saccads et incomplets 

Au final on va donc se targuer de faire "baisser le chmage" et d'avoir plthores de travailleurs pauvres/prcaires en CDD/intrim/presta/auto entrepreneur , qui payent plein pot et ne sont ligibles  aucune aide  ::?:

----------


## Jon Shannow

Et une nouvelle polmique Darmanin  ::roll:: 

Le colonel de gendarmerie, en poste en Nouvelle Caldonie, Eric Steiger a t condamn pour des actes de violences conjugales. Il a reconnue les faits. Mais, alors que la Nouvelle Caldonie rclame sa dmission et son retour en mtropole, pour Grald Darmanin, c'est une cabale !  ::aie:: 

La Macronie dans toute sa splendeur !

----------


## ONTAYG

> La Macronie dans toute sa splendeur !
> Pice jointe 603945


Pourquoi Macronie, cela a t dans tous les gouvernements ce genre de comportement.

----------


## Ryu2000

> dans tous les gouvernements


Alors effectivement a fait longtemps que les politiciens au pouvoir sont pourris, mais l en l'occurrence Darmanin est un ministre LREM, ce n'est pas un ministre PS, ni un ministre LR, c'est normal de le rappeler.

Pour continuer sur Darmanin, l il a dit quelque chose de faux :
CheckNews : Des Etats sont-ils revenus sur la lgalisation du cannabis, comme laffirme Darmanin ?



> Une autre source, trs au fait de la production et de la lgislation des stupfiants dans le monde, complte : Des pays ont du mal  lgaliser, malgr les promesses, mais personne nest revenu sur une telle loi une fois en vigueur. Parmi les pays qui ont lgalis lusage rcratif de la marijuana, on trouve notamment lUruguay, le Canada, ou encore plusieurs Etats amricains comme la Californie ou le Colorado.
> 
> Contact, le cabinet de Darmanin na jamais prcis  CheckNews  quels pays faisait rfrence le ministre. Pas plus qu France Inter, qui est parvenu  la mme conclusion que nous.


====
Bon sinon Mediapart dit que Macron s'est fait vacciner le 13 juillet et pas le 31 mai, du coup plein de gens sont choqus que MediaPart ait eu accs  des donnes personnelles.



> https://twitter.com/edwyplenel/statu...56407902040066
> Macron a dit stre fait vacciner le 31 mai. Or, *selon les donnes de lAssurance-maladie consultes par @Mediapart*, il aurait t vaccin le 13 juillet aprs son allocution sur le passe sanitaire. 
> @Elysee  voque une erreur de transmission des donnes.
> https://www.mediapart.fr/journal/fra...tion-de-macron


D'aprs une source de l'entourage de Macron c'est une erreur humaine "d'une erreur de saisie avec les dates pr-remplies dans les formulaires", "C'est aussi simple que cela, l'erreur est humaine".

----------


## ONTAYG

> mais l en l'occurrence Darmanin est un ministre LREM, ce n'est pas un ministre PS, ni un ministre LR, c'est normal de le rappeler.


Qu'est-ce que cela change, qu'il soir LREM, PS, LR, etc ...

Le prochain gouvernement sera pareil, qu'il soit de gauche ou de droite, il faut juste en tre conscient.

ONTAYG

----------


## Ryu2000

> Qu'est-ce que cela change, qu'il soir LREM, PS, LR, etc ...


C'est exactement la mme chose, mais c'est comme a que a fonctionne d'habitude. C'est le concept d'alternance, comme en 2012 : "Plus jamais Sarkozy, on va voter pour son adversaire", alors qu'au final c'est exactement la mme politique.
En 2017 Macron communiquait sur un "ni droite, ni gauche" alors qu'il est une synthse parfaite entre PS et UMP :
Emmanuel Macron, ovni politique "ni de droite ni de gauche"
Pourquoi Emmanuel Macron est  la fois de droite et de gauche



> Le ministre de l'conomie a prsent son parti, En marche !, comme un mouvement transpartisan, "ni de droite, ni de gauche". En fait, il emprunte aux deux camps.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Pourquoi Macronie, cela a t dans tous les gouvernements ce genre de comportement.


Je suis d'accord avec toi, qu'aucun gouvernement n'a t exempt de tout reproche. 
Toutefois, depuis plusieurs annes, avec les lois sur la moralisation de la politique, on a quand mme eu tendance  avoir des ministres qui, s'ils taient mis en examen, dmissionnaient au moins le temps de la procdure. 

Depuis que Macron est  l'lyse, on a une foule de LREM qui occupent des postes importants alors mme qu'ils sont sous le coup d'une enqute judiciaire. 
Sans parler de l'affaire Benalla, du quasi-jamais vu.

Darmanin, ministre de l'intrieur alors qu'il est mis en examen.
Dupont-Moretti, ministre de la justice et mise en examen sur son travail en tant que ministre, du jamais vu !

Je pense que l'on a affaire a une quipe d'amateurs dirige par un incomptent. Macron a endoss un costume beaucoup trop grand pour lui. Il n'est pas  la hauteur de la fonction, et a se voit de plus en plus. En dfendant des ministres l o mme un Hollande les auraient remplacs, il se dcrdibilise de plus en plus.
La gestion de la crise sanitaire, avec ses annonces de dcisions lourdes le jour pour le lendemain (cf 1er confinement), les fausses informations qui sont dsavoues quelques temps plus tard ("les masques ne servent  rien"), a amplifi ce sentiment d'incomptence crasse du pensionnaire de l'lyse. Sans parler des la mthode utilise lors de la crise des Gilets Jaunes, on fait comme si c'tait rien, puis on fait de la rpression digne de la Chine. Tout cela maquill avec des casseurs, qui bizarrement ne seront que peu inquits par les forces de l'ordre (pas le souvenir de "black block" borgn ou bless par des grenades). 

Bref, la Macronie se distingue des autres gouvernements, et pas par la meilleure des manires, mme si a ne fait pas des prcdents gouvernements des modles d'thiques !  ::roll::

----------


## Ryu2000

> Toutefois, depuis plusieurs annes, avec les lois sur la moralisation de la politique, on a quand mme eu tendance  avoir des ministres qui, s'ils taient mis en examen, dmissionnaient au moins le temps de la procdure.


Ouais a arrive parfois qu'un lu condamn dmissionne.
Sous Macron, quel sort pour les ministres mis en cause par la justice ?



> *Sur la vingtaine de dparts survenus sous la Ve Rpublique, plus de la moiti datent ainsi des trois dernires prsidences (Nicolas Sarkozy, Franois Hollande et Emmanuel Macron).* Parmi les plus emblmatiques, on compte celui de Georges Tron, qui a quitt en 2011 le gouvernement sur demande du Premier ministre Franois Fillon, en raison des accusations de viol et dagression sexuelle portes  son encontre par deux anciennes employes de la mairie de Draveil, dont il tait maire. Mais aussi la dmission en 2013, au cours du quinquennat Hollande, de Jrme Cahuzac,  la suite de rvlations sur son compte bancaire cach en Suisse. Une information judiciaire avait t ouverte le jour mme o le ministre du Budget de Jean-Marc Ayrault a d quitter ses fonctions.


Il y a eu une histoire louche avec des gens du MODEM :
Avant Dupond-Moretti, quels autres ministres ont dj fait face  une mise en examen ?



> *Franois Bayrou, Sylvie Goulard et Marielle de Sarnez, 2017*
> Aprs son ralliement  Emmanuel Macron dbut 2017, Franois Bayrou et le MoDem deviennent des allis de la majorit prsidentielle. De fait, trois ministres du parti centriste entrent au gouvernement : Franois Bayrou devient ministre de la Justice, Sylvie Goulard, ministre des Armes, et Marielle de Sarnez, ministre des Affaires europennes. Tous sont rapidement cerns par laffaire des assistants parlementaires au Parlement europen. Au lendemain des lections lgislatives, les trois ministres dmissionnent. Dans cette affaire, Emmanuel Macron dpasse la rgle initiale de la jurisprudence, leur dmission intervenant avant toute ouverture d'enqute ou de mise en examen. Ils le seront en dcembre 2019 pour complicit de dtournement de fonds publics.


C'est bizarre au niveau du timing, en plus je crois que tous les partis font la mme chose au niveau des assistants parlementaires de l'UE




> Sans parler de l'affaire Benalla, du quasi-jamais vu.


Les prcdents gouvernements avaient galement des casseurs de gueule comme Benalla, mais seul celui de Macron s'est fait prendre.




> Tout cela maquill avec des casseurs, qui bizarrement ne seront que peu inquits par les forces de l'ordre (pas le souvenir de "black block" borgn ou bless par des grenades).


Les black block et les antifas sont les idiots utile du gouvernement. Les forces de l'ordre reoivent l'ordre de les laisser entrer dans la manifestation, puis de les laisser casser.

----------


## pmithrandir

> Les black block et les antifas sont les idiots utile du gouvernement. Les forces de l'ordre reoivent l'ordre de les laisser entrer dans la manifestation, puis de les laisser casser.


Source ?

Je ne dis pas que c'est faux, mais cette accusation est grave, potentiellement avec des retombes lgales.
Donc as tu des sources ?

Si des manifestants casse une vitrine, l'assurance prendra en charge avec une franchise.
Si des manifestants cassent une vitrine sur ordre de quelqu'un, ou avec un ordre qui les autorise  le faire sans tre inquit, la personne qui donne l'ordre devint responsable et poursuivable devant la justice pour rparation.

Donc, soit tu as des sources qui taye ton propos, soit tu devrais prendre un minimum de prcaution dans les affirmations que tu donnes.



Pour la capacit de Macron, je pense que ce dernier devrait effectivement virer ses brebis galeuse plus facilement. A commencer par ne pas les prendre(darmanin, c'tait un pb depuis le dbut).
Il semble qu'il ait du mal a couper net les collaborations, comme si il s'enfermait dans le dni ou qu'il refusait dadmettre s'tre tromp initialement dans son choix. Du mme coup, il attache un peu plus sa personne aux turpitudes de ses ministres et leurs erreurs deviennent les siennes.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Donc as tu des sources ?


C'tait dans des vidos de tmoignage de policiers.
Je ne sais plus si c'tait Alexandre Langlois (secrtaire gnral du syndicat policier Vigi  une poque), c'tait il y a plusieurs annes donc ce serait difficile de retrouver les vidos qui en parlent.

En fait il n'y a pas l'ordre "laissez passer les antifas", il y a une absence d'ordre "fouiller ces personnes".
Lors des manifestants les policiers n'ont aucune vu d'ensemble, ils doivent juste suivre les ordres qu'ils reoivent, quand il y a des antifas ils ne reoivent jamais l'ordre d'intervenir.
Les antifas aident le gouvernement puisqu'ils cassent, les mdias n'ont qu' faire l'amalgame entre manifestant et casseur et voil !

======
Pure la chance que j'ai eu ! J'ai tap 2 mots clefs dans un moteur de recherche et le premier lien tait bon :


```
https://www.dailymotion.com/video/x71oz3y
```

Malheureusement c'est un extrait de l'mission touche pas  mon poste  ::vomi:: .
Le problme vient de la salle de commandement.

----------


## fredinkan

> Je pense que l'on a affaire a une quipe d'amateurs dirige par un incomptent. Macron a endoss un costume beaucoup trop grand pour lui. Il n'est pas  la hauteur de la fonction, et a se voit de plus en plus


En gros ils ont amen la gestion du monde corporate dans la politique  ::mouarf:: 
On y voit bien les travers de ne jamais prendre les responsabilits de ses fonctions (et de les faire redescendre dans la hirarchie)

----------


## Gunny

> Pour la capacit de Macron, je pense que ce dernier devrait effectivement virer ses brebis galeuse plus facilement. A commencer par ne pas les prendre(darmanin, c'tait un pb depuis le dbut).
> Il semble qu'il ait du mal a couper net les collaborations, comme si il s'enfermait dans le dni ou qu'il refusait dadmettre s'tre tromp initialement dans son choix. Du mme coup, il attache un peu plus sa personne aux turpitudes de ses ministres et leurs erreurs deviennent les siennes.


Je pense aussi qu'il a simplement du mal  recruter. Il a eu des succs au dbut (Hulot par exemple), mais a n'a pas dur longtemps. Il n'a pas non plus de fanatiques ni de fidles, et maintenant plus personne ne fait la queue pour le servir.

----------


## ABCIWEB

> Je pense aussi qu'il a simplement du mal  recruter. Il a eu des succs au dbut (Hulot par exemple), mais a n'a pas dur longtemps. Il n'a pas non plus de fanatiques ni de fidles, et maintenant plus personne ne fait la queue pour le servir.


Oui, c'est une des raisons principales mais ce n'est pas la seule. Je pense  Benalla qui n'avait pas un poste important mais qui pourtant a t dfendu jusqu'au bout par Macron, d'o sa provocation "le seul responsable c'est moi, qu'ils viennent me chercher". Provocation  l'encontre des parlementaires et qui s'est traduit ensuite au niveau des manifestants qui voulaient aller chercher Macron.

Benalla n'avait pas un poste cl ni symbolique auprs de l'opinion public. Si Macron l'a dfendu jusqu'au bout c'est bien par principe parce qu'il se sait protg par son mandat et que tout lui est permis par les pouvoirs exorbitants que lui procurent la cinquime rpublique. Il se fout du parlement comme de la morale, comme de la france et des franais, c'est le chef et il faut lui obir, point barre. A dfaut d'avoir un discours rassembleur et porteur, l'autorit, la fermet et la violence sont les seuls arguments qu'il lui reste pour justifier son costume de prsident. a fait bander les fachos et rassure bon nombre de salaris sous pays qui ont un boulot de merde (comme quoi il n'y a pas qu'eux qui sont mpriss et si tu te rvolte tu t'en prend encore plus plein la gueule). Par ailleurs il n'a pas d'autre alternative pour faire passer ses rformes antisociales. 

Enfin si, il lui reste la com et on entend maintenant Darmanin dire qu'il faudrait une police des polices indpendante (entendu hier sur France inter). La bonne blague, comme si les violences policires n'taient organises en haut lieu par les autorits suprieures. C'est d'ailleurs ce qu'un syndicat de police a rpondu suite  cette dclaration, d'accord  condition que les donneurs d'ordre soient eux aussi poursuivis. 

Enfin bref certes il manque de candidats renomms pour le servir, mais c'est aussi sa signature de bon petit facho de prendre et de garder qui il veut, mme s'il a d in fine, se sparer de Benalla car en plus de ses interventions illgales contre des manifestants, l'enqute parlementaire a rvl il avait galement un port d'arme illgal et fait usage de passeports diplomatiques illgaux. Mais cela n'a pas empch Macron de poursuivre ses provocations en nommant comme ministre de l'intrieur, un Darmanin accus de viol et d'abus de bien sociaux, apparemment pour draguer la droite puisque c'est un reprsentant du clan Sarkosy. Et puis maintenant l'affaire Dupon Moretti comme l'a rappeler *Jon Shannow*.

Et c'est ce mme type qui vient nous faire la morale, en disant qu'il faut travailler toujours plus pour le mme prix et nous traite de gaulois rfractaires. Rfractaires peut-tre mais aussi pourri que lui, certainement pas. D'ailleurs peut-tre qu'on est simplement rfractaire  la connerie, et avec Macron on a de quoi l'tre. C'est bien lui aussi qui a couvert Salomon pour n'avoir pas renouvel le stock de masques juste avant l'pidmie du covid. Au final sans doute pour moins faire parler de lui lors des prsidentielles (c'tait un proche de Macron depuis la premire heure), ce dernier va changer de poste et l'on apprend aussi furtivement dans cet article qu'il avait t trangement licenci en 2012 par l'Institut Pasteur.




> Bref, la Macronie se distingue des autres gouvernements, et pas par la meilleure des manires, mme si a ne fait pas des prcdents gouvernements des modles d'thiques !


 Trs juste, y'a pas photo, c'est nettement pire qu'avant, la grande dgringolade a commence avec Sarkosy, elle s'est largement accentue depuis, et avec Macron en plus du mpris et de la fourberie, s'ajoute l'incomptence et l'insouciance.

Le problme est que certaines personnes font l'amalgame entre les diffrents gouvernements sans savoir compter. A partir de l'instant o il y a eu un incident ils considrent que 1 ou 100 c'est pareil. Mais quel gouvernement a fait autant de mutils parmi les manifestants, quel gouvernement a compt autant de ripoux dans ses rangs, quel gouvernement a fait descendre de si nombreuses fois des manifestants dans la rue, quel gouvernement organise des consultations dont il ne tient aucun compte (grand dbat gilets jaunes, puis groupe de travail pour l'cologie dont il ne reste que des miettes), quel gouvernement a fait autant de cadeaux aux ultra riches tout en diminuant les allocations logement et les droits aux allocations chmage, etc, etc. Les dfenseurs de Macron ne savent pas compter, pour eux l'exception devient la rgle et c'est ainsi que dans un merdier total ils nous diront encore que tout est comme avant et que tout va bien.

----------


## Ryu2000

Encore un ministre qui dit de la merde :
Allocation de rentre scolaire : y a-t-il plus "d'achats d'crans plats au mois de septembre", comme le dit Jean-Michel Blanquer ?



> Ce n'est pas la premire fois que ces propos sur l'allocation de rentre sont tenus. Ces dernires annes, plusieurs dputs ont propos de remplacer l'allocation de rentre scolaire par des bons d'achats pour viter tout abus selon eux. 
> 
> Ces propositions ont toujours t rejetes. Par exemple, en 2017 au Snat, la ministre de la Sant de l'poque, Agns Buzyn, trouvait cette solution plus chre et plus contraignante qu'un simple virement. Elle affirmait aussi qu'il n'y a "aucune tude srieuse" qui prouve que l'allocation est "utilise  d'autres fins que pour la rentre scolaire".


===
Un autre gars d'LREM a dit des choses fausses :
MENSONGES DE DARMANIN : LES MDIAS S'EN BALANCENT



> Grald Darmanin s'est tromp par deux fois, au micro de France Info le 24 aot : le colonel Steiger, qui a dmissionn suite  des rvlations de Mediapart, a bien t condamn "dfinitivement" par la justice pour violences conjugales. Et Mediapart n'a jamais omis de prciser que son ex-compagne avait t condamne en premire instance. Tour d'horizon d'un "double mensonge" ministriel peu repris et peu vrifi... et des imprcisions dont il est coutumier.

----------


## pmithrandir

Cette histoire d'allocation, cest un marronnier anti pauvre.

Au final, si vraiment ils voulaient que ca soit utilis pour les fournitures scolaires uniquement, il faudrait la verser  la fin juin quand les magazins font leur promo. Pas a la rentre quand les magazins font des promos sur l'quipement de la maison.

Au final, il faut juste le voir comme une aide pour les familles spcifique aux enfants. Et les achat de ces familles sont divers, des fournitures, mais galement de l'quipement (TV, ordi, bureau, fourniture, club de sport, etc...)

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Cette histoire d'allocation, cest un marronnier anti pauvre.
> 
> Au final, si vraiment ils voulaient que ca soit utilis pour les fournitures scolaires uniquement, il faudrait la verser  la fin juin quand les magazins font leur promo. Pas a la rentre quand les magazins font des promos sur l'quipement de la maison.
> 
> Au final, il faut juste le voir comme une aide pour les familles spcifique aux enfants. Et les achat de ces familles sont divers, des fournitures, mais galement de l'quipement (TV, ordi, bureau, fourniture, club de sport, etc...)


Pour moi, on devrait la donner aux tablissements scolaires qui pourvoiraient les lves de ce dont ils ont besoin. Comme a, tous les lves d'un tablissement seraient quips de la mme manires, ce qui viterait les vols, les agressions parce que l'autre il a un plus beau cartable, ... 
On instaure l'uniforme, et on interdit les smartphones. Et hop, je suis sr qu'on y gagnerait tous, surtout les lves (ha mince, on me dit dans l'oreillette que la grande distribution et les grosses industries des fournitures scolaires, Apple, Samsung, Nike, ... seraient contre  ::mouarf::  et comme ce sont eux qui font les lois...  ::aie:: )

----------


## Ryu2000

> On instaure l'uniforme


C'est possible de le faire :
O sont les coles publiques avec uniforme en France ?



> Cest une premire, et sans doute pas la dernire. Dans les coles primaires de Provins (Seine-et-Marne), les coliers pourront dsormais venir en uniforme. *En dcembre 2017, sur RTL, le ministre de lducation nationale Jean-Michel Blanquer avait dclar vouloir permettre aux tablissements qui le veulent de revenir  luniforme.* Si la nouvelle fait la une des mdias en France, luniforme scolaire est banal ailleurs dans le monde. En Europe, cest le cas notamment en Grande-Bretagne o il est obligatoire dans les tablissements publics et privs. Pour avoir une ide prcise, nous avons tabli la liste des (rares) tablissements publics o les lves viennent en uniforme en France avec le prix du trousseau.





> et on interdit les smartphones.


Ils sont dj interdit :
Interdiction du tlphone portable dans les coles et les collges



> Lutilisation du tlphone portable peut nuire gravement  la qualit dcoute et de concentration ncessaire aux activits denseignement. Son usage est  lorigine dune part importante des incivilits et des perturbations au sein des tablissements. Les tlphones mobiles peuvent susciter la convoitise, le racket, le vol entre camarades.
> 
> En outre, leur utilisation dans lenceinte des tablissements diminue la qualit de la vie collective pourtant indispensable  lpanouissement des lves. Enfin, les tlphones portables sont parfois des vecteurs de cyberharclement et facilitent laccs aux images violentes, notamment pornographiques, pour les jeunes, au moyen dInternet.
> 
> *Pour toutes ces raisons, lutilisation du tlphone portable et de tout autre quipement terminal de communications lectroniques est interdite dans lenceinte des coles et des collges.
> *

----------


## Jon Shannow

> C'est possible de le faire


Ben oui, c'est possible, mais les industries textiles n'en veulent pas !



> Ils sont dj interdit


Et tu crois que c'est appliqu ?  ::aie::  Mme dans les coles primaires, la plupart des lves ont un smartphone, il faut juste attendre encore un peu pour les maternelles, mais a va venir !  ::roll::

----------


## tanaka59

Bonsoir, 




> Encore un ministre qui dit de la merde :
> Allocation de rentre scolaire : y a-t-il plus "d'achats d'crans plats au mois de septembre", comme le dit Jean-Michel Blanquer ?
> 
> ===
> 
> Un autre gars d'LREM a dit des choses fausses :
> MENSONGES DE DARMANIN : LES MDIAS S'EN BALANCENT





> Cette histoire d'allocation, cest un marronnier anti pauvre.
> 
> Au final, si vraiment ils voulaient que ca soit utilis pour les fournitures scolaires uniquement, il faudrait la verser  la fin juin quand les magazins font leur promo. Pas a la rentre quand les magazins font des promos sur l'quipement de la maison.
> 
> Au final, il faut juste le voir comme une aide pour les familles spcifique aux enfants. Et les achat de ces familles sont divers, des fournitures, mais galement de l'quipement (TV, ordi, bureau, fourniture, club de sport, etc...)





> Pour moi, on devrait la donner aux tablissements scolaires qui pourvoiraient les lves de ce dont ils ont besoin. Comme a, tous les lves d'un tablissement seraient quips de la mme manires, ce qui viterait les vols, les agressions parce que l'autre il a un plus beau cartable, ... 
> On instaure l'uniforme, et on interdit les smartphones. Et hop, je suis sr qu'on y gagnerait tous, surtout les lves (ha mince, on me dit dans l'oreillette que la grande distribution et les grosses industries des fournitures scolaires, Apple, Samsung, Nike, ... seraient contre  et comme ce sont eux qui font les lois... )





> C'est possible de le faire :
> O sont les coles publiques avec uniforme en France ?
> 
> 
> 
> Ils sont dj interdit :
> Interdiction du tlphone portable dans les coles et les collges





> Ben oui, c'est possible, mais les industries textiles n'en veulent pas !
> 
> Et tu crois que c'est appliqu ?  Mme dans les coles primaires, la plupart des lves ont un smartphone, il faut juste attendre encore un peu pour les maternelles, mais a va venir !


2/3 truc  la vol :

1) Pour les prestations , bien au contraire. Les couches populaires et prcaires ont une plus forte propension  consommer ... L'ide du smartphone ou du tlviseur fait un peu clicher certes ... Dans le fond c'est surtout, le manque de qualit de ce qui est achet / consomm avec ces aides ... 

Avis purement personnel. Au lieu de "donner" encore et toujours de l'argent, pourquoi ne pas donner un "panier rentre" ? 

Mme chose, pourquoi ne pas plutt fournir des bons alimentaires ou des bons pour acheter des produits de premires ncessits ? Histoire dviter les dpenses futiles ou le gaspillages ...

2) L'uniforme  l'anglo saxonne c'est classe et lgant je trouve  ::D:  . Rien de choquant si l'on adopte un jour un dress code pareil en France ... Comme le bleu de travail ou la salopette  l'usine ...  :;):

----------


## Ryu2000

> Ben oui, c'est possible, mais les industries textiles n'en veulent pas !


Je ne vois pas comment cette industrie pourrait influencer le choix d'une cole et de toute faon je ne vois pas ce que l'industrie textile a  perde puisque les enfants vont toujours consommer un peu prs  autant de vtements, mais ils les porteront en dehors de l'cole.
 mon avis il y a d'autres facteurs qui font que peu d'coles dcident d'imposer le port de l'uniforme.

=========
On s'en fout un peu de l'histoire de l'allocation de rentre scolaire, l'essentiel de cet aide est utilis pour les enfants (principalement dans les fournitures scolaires et les vtements).

C'est ngligeable face  d'autres problmes, il y a des choses qui coutent  la France beaucoup plus que a. Mais c'est sympa de la part des mdias de montrer qu'un ministre LREM fait de la dsinformation.
Les politiciens et les mdias devraient plutt se concentrer sur la crise conomique. Il va se passer quelque chose dans les annes  venir, on ne se remettra pas des annes SARS-CoV-2. Le monde risque d'tre diffrent aprs, le bon ct c'est qu'on va moins consommer, donc moins polluer.

----------


## foetus

> L'uniforme  l'anglo saxonne c'est classe et lgant je trouve  . Rien de choquant si l'on adopte un jour un dress code pareil en France ... Comme le bleu de travail ou la salopette  l'usine ...


Le hic nous sommes en France  ::aie::   ::aie::  en FRANCE

On va se retrouver avec du bleu ou du vert pour les filles et du rose fluo pour les garons  ::ptdr::   ::roll:: 

Source : 02/09/2014 -  Cartables bleus et roses  Puteaux : une polmique "strile" pour Najat Vallaud-Belkacem



> L'initiative de la mairie UMP de Puteaux, en rgion parisienne, a fait dbat en ce jour de rentre sur les rseaux sociaux. Cette commune des Hauts-de-Seine offre chaque anne plusieurs milliers de cartables aux lves de maternelle et de primaire. Cette anne, les cartables roses contiennent un kit de fabrication de bijoux pour les filles. Dans les bleus, un kit de fabrication de robots est destin aux garons.
> 
> Prsente  Clichy-sous-Bois aux cts du prsident Franois Hollande, Najat Vallaud-Belkacem a estim que "le rle d'une collectivit locale" tait de "promouvoir l'galit entre les hommes et les femmes". La nouvelle ministre de l'ducation nationale a tout de mme salu l'initiative de la distribution de cartables : "Dans un moment contraint financirement, qu'une collectivit offre du matriel scolaire a des familles, j'imagine que c'est bienvenu".
> 
> *"C'est un peu nunuche et d'un autre temps"*
> La secrtaire d'tat charge de la Famille, Laurence Rossignol, a ironis lundi soir dans un tweet qu' Puteaux, "on ne badine pas avec la diffrence des sexes".
> Laurence Rossignol : Cartable rose ou cartable bleu, kit bijoux ou kit robots. Mazette... #Puteaux, on ne badine pas avec la diffrence des sexes !
> 
> "C'est un peu nunuche et d'un autre temps. Il aurait sans doute t prfrable de proposer des dizaines de couleurs aux enfants", a estim Christophe Grbert, opposant MoDem  Puteaux.
> ...

----------


## Jon Shannow

L, ton exemple est carrment caricatural. Il aurait t plus simple de donner des cartables de mme couleur pour tous les lves. Et pas de kits  la con avec. A la rigueur une boite de crayons de couleur, et hop, on en parlait plus. 

Pour les uniformes, c'est pareil, on peut trs bien imaginer des tenues unisexes, par de jupes/robes pour les filles, ou alors leurs laisser le choix, et si des garons veulent porter des jupes/robes, c'est leur choix !

----------


## virginieh

> On va se retrouver avec du bleu ou du vert pour les filles et du rose fluo pour les garons  
> 
> Source : 02/09/2014 -  Cartables bleus et roses  Puteaux : une polmique "strile" pour Najat Vallaud-Belkacem


Pas forcment dans ta source mme il y a une remarque bien plus sense : "C'est un peu nunuche et d'un autre temps. Il aurait sans doute t prfrable de proposer des dizaines de couleurs aux enfants", a estim Christophe Grbert, opposant MoDem  Puteaux.

Puis en quoi a serait si horrible de voir des filles avec du bleu ou du vert ? spoiler : elles en portent dj.
Si c'est le rose (fluo en plus) qui pose problme (je suis d'accord, je trouve que c'est horriblement moche) comme dit dans ta source la plupart des filles n'en prennent plus pass la maternelle parce qu'elles trouvent que a fait bb.

On a beau dire qu'il ne faut discuter des gots et couleurs, les choix de ceux ci ont quand mme trs limits et trs tt (puisque mme des enfants en sortant de maternelle le disent).

----------


## tanaka59

Bonjour, 

Voici ce qu'on trouve chez Marck And Spencer pour les uniformes des mmes : https://www.marksandspencer.com/l/kids/school-uniform 

C'est si choquant ? Au contraire, je trouve que cela fait plus srieux ...

----------


## foetus

> Puis en quoi a serait si horrible de voir des filles avec du bleu ou du vert ? spoiler : elles en portent dj.


Et pourquoi on doit genrer les choses ? La rponse : srement l'lectorat.
Et des cartables noirs ou blancs (mais salissants)

Donc voila le coup des uniformes  l'cole revient assez ces derniers temps ... il me semble, mais cela ne prend pas.
Xavier Darcos - 14 dcembre 2003  la question de luniforme en classe mrite dtre pose. Les tenues vestimentaires qui signalent les origines sociales des lves ne correspondent pas  lesprit dune classe o tout le monde doit tre respectueux dautrui 

Mais si cela doit tre fait, je pense que cela va tre encore rcupr et l'aspect "classe et lgant" (au minimum pas tape--l'oeil) va tre trs trs secondaire

----------


## Mat.M

> Ben oui, c'est possible, mais les industries textiles n'en veulent pas !


bonsoir il y a une explication  cela c'est que fabriquer 700 uniformes( d'aprs l'article du Figaro mis en lien) c'est pas assez rentable  mon sens...
en gnral un site industriel fonctionne sur des trs gros volumes pour faire baisser le cot unitaire.
et puis comme les cots des matires premires notamment les matires textiles en importation ont augment ces derniers temps l'industrie du textile en France risque de produire  perte sur des petits volumes...
 donc ce n'est pas seulement qu'une question "socitale"  mon avis

----------


## halaster08

> fabriquer 700 uniformes( d'aprs l'article du Figaro mis en lien)


On me fait signe dans mon oreillette qu'il y aurait un peu plus de 700 lves en France, on ne peut prendre ce chiffre pour dire que c'est pas rentable.

----------


## tanaka59

Bonsoir, 

Quelques chiffres : https://www.insee.fr/fr/statistiques...mmaire=4928952 , 12,9 millions d'lves c'est amplement suffisant ...  ::roll::

----------


## Ryu2000

Darmanin annonce des arrestations aprs ce sujet de Quotidien



> Raction immdiate. Mardi 31 aot, le ministre de lIntrieur Grald Darmanin a annonc sur Twitter une importante opration anti-drogue  la cit des Flamants  Marseille, dans la foule dun reportage choc diffus la veille par Quotidien.

----------


## el_slapper

a dpend de la stratgie utilise. Au royaume uni, chaque cole a son propre uniforme, et a fait en effet des sries toutes petites. Mais on est en France, l'ducation nationale est nationale, le jacobinisme est jacobin, et si on part sur un uniforme national, il y a moyen de baisser les couts, effectivement.

----------


## ONTAYG

Et surtout les faire fabriquer en France, un gros potentiel d'emploi.

----------


## Ryu2000

N'importe quoi :
Macron pour 5 saisons de plus : la campagne en mode Netflix de la majorit



> Cette opration, valide en haut lieu, est dailleurs on ne peut plus explicite. Les affiches sont sigles  avril 2022-Macron . Le style se veut  contre-pied des codes classiques. Emmanuel Macron apparat en hros dune srie. La typographie et le code couleur sont emprunts  Netflix. Avec un slogan, puis dans le mme registre :  Vivement quon signe pour 5 saisons de plus .


Aprs c'est possible qu'il y ait des jeunes de 18 ans qui seront assez cons pour voter Macron en 2022.

----------


## Mdinoc

...C'est une parodie?

----------


## DevTroglodyte

> ...C'est une parodie?


Vu la qualit de leur com', les macronistes sont bien capables de l'avoir rellement fait  ::D:

----------


## Ryu2000

Apparemment ce n'est pas une parodie, c'est dans tous les mdias.
C'est utilis comme bannire l-bas :
https://twitter.com/jeunesmacron?lang=fr
Pure il y a des belles images de propagande sur ce compte Twitter.

----------


## Ryu2000

Il s'agit d'un tweet d'Emmanuel Macron, il contient une vido dans laquelle le prsident de la rpublique Franaise prsente le portait des youtubeurs McFly et Carlito :
https://twitter.com/EmmanuelMacron/s...46564416851975

Emmanuel Macron souhaite une bonne rentre aux coliers avec la photo de McFly et Carlito
On ne sait jamais des fois que des jeunes de 18 ans se dcident  voter en 2022.

----------


## el_slapper

C'est quand mme impressionnant de voir le niveau moyen du Franais moyen. Il y a cette campagne digne des plus belles dictatures. Il y a aussi le pass sanitaire, dcision digne d'un harceleur de CE1, avec la mme profondeur de pense stratgique, et le mme respect des cibles...et qui donne des rsultats, contrairement  toutes les mthodes "intelligentes" essayes avant.

La question est (et je n'ai pas la rponse, je pose rellement la question) : est-ce que les humains sont naturellement aussi cons, ou est-ce que c'est un effet de l'ducation moderne?  ::aie::  dans les deux cas

----------


## Ryu2000

> C'est quand mme impressionnant de voir le niveau moyen du Franais moyen.


Le Franais moyen ne soutient pas les dcisions du gouvernement. LREM est trs impopulaire.
Le mlange hommage  Samuel Paty + blague de youtubeurs est mal pass.
Emmanuel Macron oublie l'intrt gnral au profit du marketing politique
"INDCENCE", "IRRESPECT": MACRON CRITIQU POUR AVOIR MONTR UNE PHOTO DE MCFLY ET CARLITO AVANT UN HOMMAGE  SAMUEL PATY

Macron nous fera trs vite oublier cette histoire en faisant une autre gaffe, c'est sa stratgie depuis le dbut, il fait tellement de conneries que plus personne ne peut suivre.
Le ct triste c'est qu'il pourrait se faire rlire en 2022  ::(: .

===========
A Marseille, Macron hu en arrivant dans une cole primaire
Rentre scolaire : Jean-Michel Blanquer hu devant une cole  Marseille

----------


## tanaka59

Bonjour, 




> C'est quand mme impressionnant de voir le niveau moyen du Franais moyen.


Le franais moyen  une forte culture du consumrisme et non pas de la rflexion , de la logique et du technique ... Ce qui fait que beaucoup de dcisions politiques sont plutt de l'ordre de la comm', et de l'idologie en gnral ... Qui s'avre souvent coteux et dont l'efficacit est trs souvent discutable ... Ajoutez y un soupon de "rglementaire" et "nomatisme" et de "rigidit" .

C'est trs beau sur le papier ou des cas particuliers. Rarement pour de l'empirique.




> La question est (et je n'ai pas la rponse, je pose rellement la question) : est-ce que les humains sont naturellement aussi cons, ou est-ce que c'est un effet de l'ducation moderne ?  dans les deux cas


C'est du clientlisme politique . Donc oui je peux comprendre que faire plaisir a une minorit, peut laisser un got amre  la majorit silencieuse. 




> Le Franais moyen ne soutient pas les dcisions du gouvernement. LREM est trs impopulaire.


On est parfaitement d'accord.

----------


## pmithrandir

> Le mlange hommage  Samuel Paty + blague de youtubeurs est mal pass.
> Emmanuel Macron oublie l'intrt gnral au profit du marketing politique
> "INDCENCE", "IRRESPECT": MACRON CRITIQU POUR AVOIR MONTR UNE PHOTO DE MCFLY ET CARLITO AVANT UN HOMMAGE  SAMUEL PATY


Je pense que la campagne est bien lance...

Quand on egarde la vido, on voit que Macron s'adresse aux jeunes.
Donc, c'tait bien le moment pour mettre cette vido, qui est aussi un moyen de leur faire passer le message, la pilule diront certain, de porter le masque.

L'erreur, s'il en est une, c'est de leur reparler de Samuel paty alors que c'est de l'histoire un poil ancienne... et qui intresse assez peu les jeunes je pense. La il a pch plus par optimisme de es interesser sur ce sujet que par le mlange de genre je pense. 

Et je doute qu'un seul jeune ait dailleur tilt sur ce mlange, trs habituel dans les vecteurs de communications moderne entre srieux et lgeret.

----------


## Ryu2000

C'est marrant comme titre, on dirait un article parodique, mais non :
Toll autour de l'opration esthtique du vagin de Maeva Ghennam : Marlne Schiappa s'en mle



> La jeune femme, adepte des oprations chirurgicales, a choqu les internautes en faisant la promotion de sa nouvelle intervention plbiscitant la chirurgie esthtique. "*Je trouve que cest super important davoir un beau vagin (...) Genre l cest comme si javais 12 ans genre*", commentait-elle jeudi dernier  sa communaut Instagram.
> 
> Sauf que sa vido a cr un vritable bad buzz. Dans les commentaires, les internautes dnoncent et s'inquitent de la drive autour de l'excs de chirurgie esthtique.


a me rappelle un truc :
Axelle Red: lpilation intgrale, "le rsultat dune socit pdophile"



> Venue faire la promotion de son nouvel album intitul "The Songs", la chanteuse na pas seulement parl de son disque. Contre toutes attentes, La Salam la interroge au sujet des poils pubiens "J'ai t tonne par cette dclaration : '*Une femme sans poil ressemble  un enfant*'", a lch la chroniqueuse, qui pourrait tre remplace par Roselyne Bachelot.
> 
> Embarrasse par cette rfrence  une interview sur une chane belge, datant d'octobre dernier, la belle Rousse a tent de sexpliquer, du mieux possible. Il ne s'agit pas pour elle de prner un retour au naturel absolu. A titre personnel, Axelle Red juge certes "plus esthtique" de s'piler le maillot. Mais pour elle, "vouloir enlever tous ses poils, jusqu' ce qu'il n'y en ait plus aucun" savre malsain.
> 
> Axelle Red n'a pas cach le mal aise quelle ressent devant ces adolescentes qui spilent intgralement. "Les filles de nos jours ne savent plus si on a le droit d'avoir un poil. Et moi je trouve, trs sincrement, que c'est le rsultat d'une socit pdophile", a-t-elle expliqu.


C'est inconscient mais quelque part un maillot pil totalement a rappelle la pr-pubert.

----------


## tanaka59

Bonjour, 




> C'est marrant comme titre, on dirait un article parodique, mais non :
> Toll autour de l'opration esthtique du vagin de Maeva Ghennam : Marlne Schiappa s'en mle
> 
> a me rappelle un truc :
> Axelle Red: lpilation intgrale, "le rsultat dune socit pdophile"
> 
> C'est inconscient mais quelque part un maillot pil totalement a rappelle la pr-pubert.


Il y a quelques mois , un reportage de France 2 voquait la "dictature de la beaut" sur Tiktok et d'autres rseaux sociaux ... Je vous invite  lire et comprendre les rgles en minuscules sur Tiktok.

Les rgles que fixe Tiktok sont dans le fond raciste set sgrgationnistes. Tout ce qui ne rpond pas  un standard de "beaut" , une personne handicape , et j'en passe ... Tiktok se rserve le droit de censurer le contenu par "bien scance" , soit disant pour ne pas "choquer".  

Si vous tes gros, obse, mince, comme une asperge, borgne, cul de jatte, difforme et j'en passe attention vous risquez un "procs moral" ... Comme le disait si bien la fable de La Fontaine " informe et sans beaut" ; la Besace : http://www.la-fontaine-ch-thierry.net/besace.htm .

Bref les programmes TV tel que les marseillais, les anges, secret story et j'en passe , en ont bien lobotomis certains ... Et ici pas d'intervention des fministes ? L'image de la femme renvoy par ces programmes n'est ni plus ni moins quindcente ... 

Comme dit l'adage TV = con , sot et mateur .  ::ptdr::

----------


## Mat.M

> Les rgles que fixe Tiktok sont dans le fond raciste set sgrgationnistes


j'aurais parl plutt de "politiquement correct"  l'amricaine.
Mais c'est votre point de vue je le respecte.

Aprs sur ce qui fait le "politiquement correct" on peut en dbattre pendant un bout de temps...
est-ce  dire que la socit amricaine ,multi-culturaliste par essence, le politiquement correct finit par succder au racialisme et au sgrgationnisme, je vous laisse le choix de rpondre.

----------


## Gunny

> j'aurais parl plutt de "politiquement correct"  l'amricaine.
> Mais c'est votre point de vue je le respecte.
> 
> Aprs sur ce qui fait le "politiquement correct" on peut en dbattre pendant un bout de temps...
> est-ce  dire que la socit amricaine ,multi-culturaliste par essence, le politiquement correct finit par succder au racialisme et au sgrgationnisme, je vous laisse le choix de rpondre.


TikTok est chinois (pas qu'ils soient mieux placs que les amricains)

----------


## Mat.M

oooops la boulette merci pour la prcision Gunny

----------


## Ryu2000

> Tout ce qui ne rpond pas  un standard de "beaut"


Ouais ben c'est comme  la TV, dans les magasines, sur YouTube, etc.
On met en avant du contenu standardis, tout se ressemble et tout est propre. Il faut que a plaise aux annonceurs. (Qui sont devenus extrmement pnible depuis l'affaire des pubs Pepsi sur des vidos terroristes  ::roll::  ::(: )

Cela dit, certaines marques essaient de surfer sur une autre vague, eux ils vont montrer des obses et des handicaps (a donne l'image d'une entreprise moderne).
Par exemple Calvin Klein utilise l'image d'un transsexuel :
Black Trans Model Jari Jones Fronts Calvin Klein 2020 Pride Campaign

====
Dans les mdias tout est extrmement aseptis, tout est propre, les gens ont peut-tre envie de sale au bout d'un moment, notre socit manque de politiquement incorrect.
Heureusement qu'il y a des gens comme Ricky Gervais qui se prennent en photos dans les conditions les moins favorables possible.

----------


## tanaka59

Bonsoir, 




> est-ce  dire que la socit amricaine ,multi-culturaliste par essence, le politiquement correct finit par succder au racialisme et au sgrgationnisme, je vous laisse le choix de rpondre.


Une forme de procs moral de programmes abrutissants ... Ceux qui sont comme Nabilla et qui croivent quoi ...  ::aie::  Montrer son "life style" ... Mme quand t'as rien  raconter ... 

Tiktok veut essayer de faire culpabiliser "les moches" ... W et j'ajouterai aussi que ceux sur Tiktok on souvent un qi d'huitre ... Les botoxs et les accros  la chirurgies plastique peuvent aller se rhabiller.  ::mrgreen::

----------


## el_slapper

Pour rappel, le QI n'est pas corrl avec le sens de l'humour... sauf pour ce qui est des jeux de mots (j'ai plus la source).

----------


## tanaka59

Bonjour, 




> Pour rappel, le QI n'est pas corrl avec le sens de l'humour... sauf pour ce qui est des jeux de mots (j'ai plus la source).


Les programmes " abrutissant " et lenvironnement marketing Tiktok, surfent sur une vague commercial en profitant d'un forte propension  consommer. 

Souvent les classes populaires et prcaires , qui sont assez peu regardantes . Ou tout simplement elles n'ont pas le rflexe de se poser la question "il y  quoi derrire ? " ...

----------


## Ryu2000

> Tiktok veut essayer de faire culpabiliser "les moches" ...


Ou alors ils veulent juste une belle vitrine, ils mettent en avant le contenu qui semble plaire au plus grand nombre.
Quand un commerce cherche  recruter un vendeur ou une vendeuse gnralement c'est rarement la personne la plus moche qui obtient le job.




> Souvent les classes populaires et prcaires , qui sont assez peu regardantes .


Je n'ai trouv aucune info l dessus. Je vois pas pourquoi les missions de tlralit n'attirerait pas les gosses de riches. (Regardez Paris Hilton par exemple, elle est issu d'un milieu ultra riche)

Les riches ne sont pas automatiquement plus cultiv que les gens plus modeste (alors qu'il est infiniment plus simple de se cultiver quand on est riche).

====
Il va falloir tolrer Macron encore un moment :
Prsidentielle 2022: Macron surjoue l'omniprsence pour viter d'tre dbord par ses adversaires



> Et il va falloir shabituer  cette omniprsence. Aprs avoir enfil son costume dinfluenceur, en aot, depuis ses vacances au fort de Brganon, pour rpondre aux fake news autour du Covid, le prsident de la Rpublique a revtu celui dun -presque- candidat, pour faire sa rentre, sur trois jours, dans la cit phocenne. Une dure exceptionnellement longue pour une visite prsidentielle dans lhexagone, au cours de laquelle il a multipli les bains de foule, les prises de parole, les rencontres et promis laide de ltat  Marseille sur de nombreux sujets diffrents, de lducation  la scurit. Un vrai dplacement de prsident-candidat.

----------


## Ryu2000

Grald Darmanin rpond  Sandrine Rousseau par une menace



> Contact par Le HuffPost, le porte-parole de Sandrine Rousseau estime que le ministre de lIntrieur a commis une violation manifeste de la loi en menaant de rendre public ses changes avec lcologiste. Alors que Grald Darmanin, ministre accus de viol, naurait jamais d tre ministre de lIntrieur, il est inacceptable que le premier flic de France affirme publiquement tre capable de violer la loi, poursuit Thomas Portes, qui demande officiellement sa dmission du Ministre de lIntrieur.

----------


## tanaka59

Bonsoir, 

Voici ce qu'il arrive quand une banque (nobanque) fait faillite : https://www.lavoixdunord.fr/1067427/...s-d-epargnants

----------


## tanaka59

Bonjour, 

Un policier a dtourn un logo de la police nationale sur son uniforme : https://www.bfmtv.com/paris/electric...109100172.html 

Dans le mme genre de futilit , on fait maintenant chier l'automobiliste qui accole un autocollant de dpartement diffrent sur le numro d'origine dans l'encart bleu ... Il avait t convenu en 2009 lors de la rforme que l'administr puisse mettre le numro qu'il souhaite. Puis une vente frntique d'autocollant.

Ce qui n'a pas t du gout des vendeurs de plaques/coordonniers/centres autos qui font la minralogie  la base ...

Rsultat vous risquez plus  rouler , avec un autocollant 44 Breizh ou 74 Croix Suisse ... Quand dans le mme vu le peu de contrle de police en faction, les doublettes / fausses plaques pullulent . Au passage bonjour les tuiles que doivent essayer les quidam lss. 

Si dtourner une marque ou un logo devient un crime ... mettons en prisons tout ceux qui font de la caricatures ou dtournes des marques alors  ::?: 

---

D'autres cas .

Ceci : https://www.bfmtv.com/police-justice...908090016.html

Ou encore ceci :

logo de la gendarmerie des Flandres : https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikiped...svg?uselang=fr
logo du mouvement flamand nationaliste/indpendantiste : https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikiped...svg?uselang=fr (dont la fte  lieu le 11 juillet , un peu comme la fte des voisins en France) , c'est populaire et il y a des ftes de quartiers/apros
logo d'une division flamande de l'arme allemande : https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikiped...svg?uselang=fr

----------


## Mat.M

> Si dtourner une marque ou un logo devient un crime ...


dsol pour mon esprit divergent mais oui malheureusement oui c'est devenu un crime de dtourner une symbolique mettons thologique de sa fonction premire...
disons que ce n'est pas du got de tout le monde  ::aie:: 
si vous ne saisissez pas ce que j'cris en termes abscons je peux vous en faire un dessin

----------


## tanaka59

Bonjour, 




> dsol pour mon esprit divergent mais oui malheureusement oui c'est devenu un crime de dtourner une symbolique mettons thologique de sa fonction premire...
> disons que ce n'est pas du got de tout le monde 
> si vous ne saisissez pas ce que j'cris en termes abscons je peux vous en faire un dessin


Tinquite c'est comprhensible :

logo "Escro" au lieu de "Esso" > "tolr" car dnonce la pollution par EELV et Greenpeace
logo "picole" ou "acab" au de "police" > "tolr" car dnonce les "violence policire"
logo "breizh 44" au lieu de pays de loire > c'est le mal absolu
logo humoristique de la police > c'est le mal absolu

Ce qui tait humoristique il y a 10/15 ans est blasphmatoire voir outrageant pour la "bienpensance" . Ce qui est rellement insultant est "tolr" pour la bienpensance ... J'en tombe de ma chaise ! Je ne publierai pas d'almanach avec une liste d'histoires drles / humoristique au risque de passer pour facho alors ?  :8O:

----------


## David_g

Tu as donc un fdo qui modifie son *uniforme* pour blaguer sur le fait de taser des gens..  et a te choque que cela ne passe pas ? 
Sinon il n'y a pas de notion de _crime_, c'est une enqute administrative (au passage j'ose esprer qu'aucune hirarchie serait assez idiote pour valider un tel logo mme si bon quand on voit les insignes de certaines units, on ne peut jamais savoir.)

----------


## tanaka59

Bonsoir, 




> Tu as donc un fdo qui modifie son *uniforme* pour blaguer sur le fait de taser des gens..  et a te choque que cela ne passe pas ?


Du moment que la photo se limite  de l'humour , de la caricature, du parodique , dans un contexte hors service je ne suis pas choqu . 




> Sinon il n'y a pas de notion de _crime_


Apparemment cela choc l'opinion de certains ... Donc il y a dlit (?) ... Je pourrais y voir un dlit de contrefaon de logo dtourn (si usage commercial il y avait). 

Personnellement je trouve que l'cusson fait plutt marr : https://tactical-district.com/fr/ecu...lique-pvc.html . Comma la "picole nationale"  ::mouarf::   ::ptdr::  




> c'est une enqute administrative (au passage j'ose esprer qu'aucune hirarchie serait assez idiote pour valider un tel logo mme si bon quand on voit les insignes de certaines units, on ne peut jamais savoir.)


ventuellement rappeler de ne plu l'afficher en publique ... vu des mes sensibles sont choques  ::aie:: . Un simple avertissement ou rappel  l'ordre et puis basta  ::lol::

----------


## Cincinnatus

> Du moment que la photo se limite  de l'humour , de la caricature, du parodique , dans un contexte hors service je ne suis pas choqu . 
> [...]
> ventuellement rappeler de ne plu l'afficher en publique ... vu des mes sensibles sont choques . Un simple avertissement ou rappel  l'ordre et puis basta


Bonjour,
Alors 1- uniforme et "hors service" a ne va pas ensemble. Si un policier est en uniforme, c'est qu'il est en service, non ? 
2 - un avertissement est une sanction, qui figure dans le dossier de l'agent. Il vaut mieux pour lui qu'il y ait enqute _administrative_ pour qu'une telle sanction ne soit pas arbitraire, uniquement dcide par son chef.

Et ds que le problme est public, la hirarchie doit agir officiellement. Ce n'est pas la cour de rcr, il ne va pas chez le directeur d'cole. Un professionnel, quel qu'il soit, qui commet (ou est suppos avoir commis) une faute en public, non seulement oblige son employeur  rgir, mais de plus engage la responsabilit de son employeur. 
Si en plus il s'agit de quelqu'un cens faire respecter la loi et sanctionner les autres, on peut supposer que le droit  l'"humour" est ncessairement restreint.

----------


## Ryu2000

Je trouve que a ressemble beaucoup  ce qu'LREM avait fait avec Nicolas Hulot :
Prsidentielle 2022 : comment Macron espre rcuprer Jadot



> Alors que les esprits politiques se consacrent dj pleinement au premier tour de llection prsidentielle de 2022, Emmanuel Macron prpare dj son second mandat. Et aprs avoir ralli  lui, en 2017, une partie des Rpublicains (LR) et du Parti socialiste (PS), le prsident de la Rpublique viserait dsormais Europe cologie-Les Verts (EELV). Selon les informations de Marianne, lexcutif serait dcid  faire les yeux doux  Yannick Jadot, actuel candidat  la primaire cologiste.  *On a un bon bilan colo, il ne faut pas sen cacher, mais on a un problme dincarnation* , analyse un proche dEmmanuel Macron pour lhebdomadaire. Dans son viseur, lactuelle ministre de lcologie, Barbara Pompili.

----------


## tanaka59

Bonsoir, 




> 1- uniforme et "hors service" a ne va pas ensemble. Si un policier est en uniforme, c'est qu'il est en service, non ?


Il y avait le cas des militaires et / ou pompiers autoriss  porter l'uniforme hors service ... A causes des mesures vigipirates ils ne peuvent plus ... Donc oui uniforme et hors service cela va ensemble .

Quand un policier est en dploiement il peut tre "en pause" ou alors "hors services" et en tenu sur le terrain 




> Si en plus il s'agit de quelqu'un cens faire respecter la loi et sanctionner les autres, on peut supposer que le droit  l'"humour" est ncessairement restreint.


Le droit  l'humour fait parti de la libert d'expression ... 

--- 

Inversement on doit donc laisser dire ceci : https://www.jeanmarcmorandini.com/ar...-regardez.html ? 

Il y a ce qui s'appelle l'autodrision (si vous tes pas belge ou que vous n'y tes jamais all vous ne pouvez pas comprendre).

Maintenant mme l'humour et la satire sont "aseptises" ... Et garde  ce qu"on sinon on est tax de raciste et j'en passe ...

Tenant moi mme une recueil d'histoires humoristiques, je ne le partage mme plus ... pour viter certains sermons ou reprsailles "intellectuelles" ...  ::?:

----------


## Mat.M

> Il y a ce qui s'appelle l'autodrision (si vous tes pas belge ou que vous n'y tes jamais all vous ne pouvez pas comprendre).


j'ai toujours pens qu'un belge tait un anglo-saxon parlant franais ( dsol pour ce genre de banalit).
L'autodrision cela caractrise principalement l'humour anglais ( les Monty Python, Mr Bean..)

L'autre jour j'coutais le prsident du festival de Montreux qui nous affirmait que l'humour franais est plus politis.

Mais maintenant qu'on a Charline et Alex sur les ondes franaises c'est en train de changer....





> Le droit  l'humour fait parti de la libert d'expression ...


zut alors moi qui pensais qu'il fallait censurer Jean-Marie Bigard, Laurent Baffie et cie... ::mouarf::

----------


## tanaka59

> j'ai toujours pens qu'un belge tait un anglo-saxon parlant franais ( dsol pour ce genre de banalit).
> L'autodrision cela caractrise principalement l'humour anglais ( les Monty Python, Mr Bean..)
> 
> L'autre jour j'coutais le prsident du festival de Montreux qui nous affirmait que l'humour franais est plus politis.
> 
> Mais maintenant qu'on a Charline et Alex sur les ondes franaises c'est en train de changer....
> 
> zut alors moi qui pensais qu'il fallait censurer Jean-Marie Bigard, Laurent Baffie et cie...


L'autodrision des belges et un mixe : mixe de "raillerie" envers les politiques belges qui agacent les citoyens (de l'humour anglo-saxon). Ils s'autocritiquent pour montrer que l'absurde fait rire et permet de critiquer ... C'est subtile  ::mrgreen:: 

Ecoutez Raymond Devos  :;):

----------


## pmithrandir

> Inversement on doit donc laisser dire ceci : https://www.jeanmarcmorandini.com/ar...-regardez.html ?


Je pense que la premire des questions que devrait se poser le premier flic de France, c'est pourquoi sa police si parfaite compose des "enfants de la France" reoit ce genre de retour de la population.

J'ai des ides : 
 - impunit
 - habitue a tabasser des gauchos
 - bien souvent droite, extrme droite tendance facho
 - ne fait que rarement le mnage dans ses brebis galeuses, et souvent parce qu'elle y est force aprs avoir bien trainer les pieds(cf bac de Nancy)

Si au premier cart un policier se prenait un avertissement, au second un blame, au 3eme une suspension, on aurait surement pas la mme image de la police.

Et pour info, si je traite un des contacts que j'ai au nom de ma socit de lopette, pdale, bougnoule, etc... je pense que je n'aurai mme pas ces 3 tapes, c'est directement licenciement pour faute grave. Mme si ce propos est tenu  titre priv sans que la personne soit au courant ou prsente.

Donc, je n'attend pas moins d'exemplarit des forces de l'ordre.

Le pire, c'est que je pense que 98% des policiers vivraient trs bien ce mnage. Vivre au quotidien avec des fachos, c'est pas plaisant.

----------


## tanaka59

Bonjour, 

Mesure populiste : https://www.lci.fr/societe/ailleurs-...r-2196182.html  ::lol:: 

Pour donner un ordre d'ide, en 2015 l'ines Espagnol (quivalent de l'insee) a men une tude mondiale sur les prnoms. Plus de la moitier des pays ont rpondu prsent  l'tude. Toutes les langues taient reprsentes (mme des dialectes locaux) + /- 7000 langues et dialectes.

L'ines a dnombr 11,5 millions de prnoms et leurs variantes au niveau mondial. 

Faudrait que je retrouve l'article qui date de novembre 2015 .

----------


## Jon Shannow

Je ne trouve pas cette mesure "populiste" mais simplement rtrograde avec un arrire got nationaliste de petite section. Ce n'est pas avec ce genre de proposition que Zemmour va se faire lire, si c'est vraiment ce qu'il veut.
a fait des annes que Zemmour joue le jeu du lvrier pour l'extrme droite. Il balance des saloperies pour voir comment ragit l'opinion, et derrire les partis d'extrme droite (de LR au FN en passant par l'UPR et Debout-la-France) reprennent  leur compte un truc lgrement en-dessous, pour se dmarquer, tout en poussant toujours un peu plus les marqueurs de socit vers leurs opinions pourries.

----------


## Ryu2000

Le score de Macron au premier tour de 2017 tait de 18,19% des inscrits, 24,01% des exprims. En 2022 la barre pourrait tre encore plus basse.
Zemmour pourrait rassembler des lecteurs LR, des lecteurs RN, des gens qui ne votent plus. On sait pas, mais peut-tre que 15% des inscrits suffira  atteindre le second tour.
Il est sur une ligne totalement nouvelle en France et il y a des gens qui sont ravis d'entendre ce discours.
Ne sous estimez pas le nombre de gens qui trouvent qu'il y a trop de nouveaux ns qui se font nommer Mohamed.  ::ptdr:: 

J'espre que Zemmour n'atteindra pas le pouvoir, il s'inspire trop de la politique isralienne  mon gout.
Malheureusement c'est tellement le bordel aujourd'hui que c'est possible. a dpend quels lobbys le soutiennent, est-ce que les chaines comme CNews ou BFM TV l'aident ?

Peu importe qui est lu, les annes qui arrivent vont tre difficile. On finira par payer les consquences de la crise conomique et a va tre douloureux.

----------


## pmithrandir

> Bonjour, 
> 
> Mesure populiste : https://www.lci.fr/societe/ailleurs-...r-2196182.html 
> 
> Pour donner un ordre d'ide, en 2015 l'ines Espagnol (quivalent de l'insee) a men une tude mondiale sur les prnoms. Plus de la moitier des pays ont rpondu prsent  l'tude. Toutes les langues taient reprsentes (mme des dialectes locaux) + /- 7000 langues et dialectes.
> 
> L'ines a dnombr 11,5 millions de prnoms et leurs variantes au niveau mondial. 
> 
> Faudrait que je retrouve l'article qui date de novembre 2015 .


Je pense que si quelqu'un voulait mettre en place cela, il aurait bien du mal.
Parce que le fait d'autoriser les prnoms historiques, autorise du coup Mohammed.
Les arabes repousss a poitiers par charles martel, ou ceux qui ont envahis l'occitanie... font partie de notre histoire gographique. Ca m'etonnerait bien que pas un seul d'entre eux n'ai le nom du prophte.

Et plus rcment, il y a bien un musulman appell Mohammed qui a fait quelque chose de notable.
Je vois un Larbi et un Djamel champion du monde de judo pour la France par exemple... Aller hop, autoris !

----------


## David_g

> Je pense que si quelqu'un voulait mettre en place cela, il aurait bien du mal.
> Parce que le fait d'autoriser les prnoms historiques, autorise du coup Mohammed.
> Les arabes repousss a poitiers par charles martel, ou ceux qui ont envahis l'occitanie... font partie de notre histoire gographique. Ca m'etonnerait bien que pas un seul d'entre eux n'ai le nom du prophte.
> 
> Et plus rcment, il y a bien un musulman appell Mohammed qui a fait quelque chose de notable.
> Je vois un Larbi et un Djamel champion du monde de judo pour la France par exemple... Aller hop, autoris !


Ton interprtation est juridiquement exact mais zeymour a aussi du lcher lors de son interview qu'il pensait bien se dbarrasser des diffrents empcheurs de tourner en rond : conseil d'tat, conseil constitutionnel, CEDH  etc.

@jon : c'est le principe de la fentre d'Overton (www.youtube.com/watch?v=ldWRpySM1CM)

----------


## tanaka59

Bonsoir, 




> Je pense que si quelqu'un voulait mettre en place cela, il aurait bien du mal.
> Parce que le fait d'autoriser les prnoms historiques, autorise du coup Mohammed.
> Les arabes repousss a poitiers par charles martel, ou ceux qui ont envahis l'occitanie... font partie de notre histoire gographique. Ca m'etonnerait bien que pas un seul d'entre eux n'ai le nom du prophte.
> 
> Et plus rcment, il y a bien un musulman appell Mohammed qui a fait quelque chose de notable.
> Je vois un Larbi et un Djamel champion du monde de judo pour la France par exemple... Aller hop, autoris !


Ce qui tre fait :

1) exiger une "quivalence" du prnom asiatique, arabe, africain, anglo saxon, russe ... dans l'une des langues ou dialectes rgionaux du pays daccueil 

Rien de choquant qu'un mexicain qui dcide de s'installer au pays bas par exemple ,donne une quivalence en plus de prnom "pedro" en "pieter"  (en hollandais, flamand, neerlandais, ...) .

La personne conserve son prnom d'origine et dispose en supplment d'une traduction dans l'une des langues ou dialectes rgionaux du pays daccueil  ::D:

----------


## Jon Shannow

> @jon : c'est le principe de la fentre d'Overton (www.youtube.com/watch?v=ldWRpySM1CM)


Merci pour la vido

----------


## Mat.M

bonjour pour ce qui est du sujet alors concernant le Mexicain qui s'installe aux Pays-Bas il a la possibilit de monter un resto qui propose la vente de recettes de guacamole et de faritas...avec grand renfort de Tequila videmment.

Parce que vendre des chocolats ligeois ou de Bruges,de la porcelaine de Delft et des gaufres c'est dj fait je pense...

peu importe qu'il s'appelle Van der Bergh ou Pablo Escobar.

Sinon merci pour la vido du principe d'Oberton galement

----------


## ABCIWEB

> @jon : c'est le principe de la fentre d'Overton


Au passage, comme le dit wiki, c'est "une allgorie qui dsigne l'ensemble des ides, opinions ou pratiques considres comme acceptables dans l'opinion publique d'une socit". Son principal intrt est donc la fentre elle mme qui permet de mieux visualiser le principe des diffrents degrs d'acceptation. 


Il serait par contre inexact d'associer cette fentre  une technique particulire qui permet de rendre acceptable une ide qui ne l'tait pas auparavant. *Jon* parlait en effet de la technique de la porte au nez qui consiste  demander plus pour obtenir moins et c'est effectivement dans ce sens que l'on voque la plupart du temps aujourd'hui la fentre d'Overton. Cependant on peut aussi utiliser la technique du pied dans la porte qui consiste  demander moins pour ensuite obtenir plus, et notre fentre sera galement modifie.

D'ailleurs l'article de wiki voque "l'exemple du cannibalisme qui a t popularis par le ralisateur russe Nikita Mikhalkov pour illustrer le fonctionnement de la fentre d'Overton". Cet exemple montre une progression continue: en premier lieu cela devient le sujet d'tudes scientifiques, on modifiera ensuite le vocabulaire avec du jargon plus acceptable en parlant d'antropophagie, puis on trouvera des cas de force majeure o cela s'est pratiqu et l'on traitera de fanatiques/extrmistes/borns ceux qui sont opposs  ces dmarches "scientifiques", puis on passera au matraquage culturel avec les media, et enfin des groupes de pression pourront s'emparer de ce sujet devenu commun pour crer un nouveau march de consommation de chair humaine.

De mme d'aprs Alex Mohoudau, Overton pensait galement  la technique du "pied dans la porte" : Overton veut que les mdias et les politiciens voquent la libralisation dans les mdias, de manire progressive et graduelle, par tapes pour dplacer cette fentre imaginaire de ce quon peut dire en politique. 

Si la fentre d'Overton est aujourd'hui couramment associe  la technique de la "porte au nez", c'est parce que cette technique a t largement employe ces derniers temps en politique, en particulier par les populistes, pour modifier le contenu de cette fentre. Mais ce serait trop rducteur d'associer systmatiquement l'un et l'autre. Pour ceux qui veulent en savoir plus, consultez cet article trs complet de France culture.

Dans l'article de France culture, il est fait mention de Trump, ils ont oubli de citer Macron parmi les populistes. Pourtant quand on dit "il suffit de traverser la rue pour trouver un travail", c'est bien pour dire que les chmeurs ont tous choisis de ne pas travailler, c'est la technique de la porte au nez. Il a remis le couvert dans son intervention tlvise du 12 juillet dernier en affirmant que selon les chiffres de la banque de France, une entreprise sur deux avait des problmes de recrutement, pour justifier la rforme des allocations chmage. 

Ces propos ont ensuite t repris par d'autres ministres et ditorialistes : "la relance de l'conomie passe ncessairement par une diminution des allocations chmage". Peu importe la nature de ces problmes de recrutement - recrutement dans l'urgence, problme de qualification, emploi sous pay, recherche d'un mouton  cinq pattes, etc.. - en face de chaque offre non pourvue on suggre qu'il y a ncessairement un demandeur d'emploi qui refuse du travail. C'est ce que le peuple doit entendre pour modifier sa fentre d'Overton et accepter toujours plus de prcarit.

----------


## tanaka59

Bonjour, 




> Dans l'article de France culture, il est fait mention de Trump, ils ont oubli de citer Macron parmi les populistes. Pourtant quand on dit qu'il suffit de traverser la rue pour trouver un travail, c'est bien pour dire que les chmeurs ont tous choisis de ne pas travailler, c'est la technique de la porte au nez. Il a remis le couvert dans son intervention tlvise du 12 juillet dernier en affirmant que selon les chiffres de la banque de France, une entreprise sur deux avait des problmes de recrutement, pour justifier la rforme des allocations chmage. 
> 
> Ces propos ont ensuite t repris par d'autres ministres et ditorialistes : "la relance de l'conomie passe ncessairement par une diminution des allocations chmage". Peu importe la nature de ces problmes de recrutement - recrutement dans l'urgence, problme de qualification, emploi sous pay, recherche d'un mouton  cinq pattes, etc.. - en face de chaque offre non pourvue on suggre qu'il y a ncessairement un demandeur d'emploi qui refuse du travail. C'est ce que le peuple doit entendre pour modifier sa fentre d'Overton et accepter toujours plus de prcarit.


Ce qui devient agaant avec des politiques de tous bord, (sans tomber dans le clichet ni l'esprit rvolution). Pour eux ce n'est jamais le systme qui est a remettre en cause ... C'est les individus eux mme ...

Le problme de fond, les individus qui font des "choix" , surtout les plus prcaire, font des "choix subits" et non "voulu" . 

1) on ne nait pas avec une cuillre en or dans la bouche 
2) on ne nait pas riche on le devient 

Des plus en plus de politiques font preuve d'une certaine condescendance ... En France vous avez bien "un systme de caste moral".

----------


## Cincinnatus

> Ce qui devient agaant avec des politiques de tous bord, (sans tomber dans le clichet ni l'esprit rvolution). Pour eux ce n'est jamais le systme qui est a remettre en cause ... C'est les individus eux mme ...


Xavier Bertrand, candidat ex-LR  la prsidentielle, 


> a assur que toute personne qui commet un dlit ou un crime doit avoir la certitude quelle sera sanctionne​


.

Est-ce valable pour les politiques et assimils ? Le procs Benalla est d'actualit...

----------


## Ryu2000

> Pour que les peines prononces soient vraiment excutes​, il a promis 20 000 places de prison supplmentaires et dexpulser systmatiquement ​les dlinquants trangers en fin de peine.


a va couter cher cette histoire, si il faut construire des locaux, embauch du personnel, etc.
Mais peut-tre que les dlinquants rcidiveraient moins souvent si ils passaient de temps en temps par la case prison. Selon certaines sources elles sont satures c'est pour a que la justice relche quasi tout le monde.

J'aimerais bien voir plus de ministres, snateurs, etc, en prison.
Il y a trs peu de condamnations je trouve :
Urvoas, Tapie, Pasqua... : ces hommes politiques qui, avant Mlenchon, ont t condamns par la justice

----------


## virginieh

> Mais peut-tre que les dlinquants rcidiveraient moins souvent si ils passaient de temps en temps par la case prison. Selon certaines sources elles sont satures c'est pour a que la justice relche quasi tout le monde.


Les prisons sont satures (la France  rgulirement des rprimandes/amendes  ce sujet (par l'UE ou ONU je ne sais plus).
Par contre selon certaines sources le risque de rcidive (et mme de commettre un crime ou dlit plus grave) augmente aprs le passage en prison, pas l'inverse.
La prison est une mise  l'cart de la socit et forcment a loigne encore plus les personnes qui y sont envoyes de la socit et de ses rgles.

----------


## Ryu2000

> le risque de rcidive


Ouais mais au moins pendant qu'ils sont en prison, ils ne volent ni n'agressent personne de l'extrieur  ::ptdr:: .
Srieusement il y a des policiers qui sont  bout  force d'attraper toujours les mmes et de les voir se faire librer trs rapidement.

===
J'espre que a va ne pas durer longtemps cette connerie du gouvernement :
COVID-19: OLIVIER VRAN ANNONCE 3000 SUSPENSIONS DE PERSONNELS DE SANT NON VACCINS
Les hpitaux saturent dj assez facilement comme a, si en plus t'empche le personnel de travaillerC'est vraiment une ide de merde.
En tout cas je salue le courage de ces mdecins, infirmiers, aides soignants, ils subissent la pression du gouvernement et des pro vaccins hardcore, ils perdent leur revenus, mais ils rsistent.
Parfois plus quelqu'un  le monde contre lui, plus a renforce ses convictions.

Ils auraient pu juste se faire injecter une dose et on les embterait beaucoup moins. Ils sont vraiment loin dans leur ide "je ne suis pas convaincu que le bnfice soit plus grand que le risque".
Je trouve a beau de voir des gens qui ne se soumettent pas. Ce qui a majoritairement motiv les Franais  se faire vacciner c'est la perspective de subir moins de restrictions et l on voit des soignants qu'on essaie de dtruire socialement et psychologiquement qui tiennent encore.

Ce serait beau que le gouvernement dcide de forcer la police et l'arme  se faire vacciner et qu'elles dcident de se retourner contre le gouvernement.

----------


## Mat.M

> La prison est une mise  l'cart de la socit et forcment a loigne encore plus les personnes qui y sont envoyes de la socit et de ses rgles.


bonjour,

au cas o vous ne l'auriez pas remarqu la culture franaise est tout sauf pragmatique.
Aprs lorsque j'utilise le terme "pragmatisme" je vous l'accorde on peut faire dire tout ce que l'on veut  ce terme.

De quoi parle-t-on ? 
De la surpopulation carcrale.
Or il y a des moyens bien pratiques pour viter cela a s'appelle des plans de rinsertion, des mesures d'accompagnement...plutt que de passer par une politique carcrale et rpressive  tout-va.

La solution ? Relancer les grands travaux de l'Etat car il y a beaucoup d'infrastructure  rnover en France notamment les ponts, les routes etc...au bas mot c'est 25 milliards d'euros d'investissements.
Donc une bonne partie des personnes en prison on pourrait leur donner une petite formation et puis les faire travailler sur ces grands travaux de l'Etat en leur donnant un salaire minimum videmment.

Sur les 25 milliards d'euros verss par l'Etat par l'intermdiaire de socits d'ingnierie et du BTP  en salaires,l'Etat peut en rcuprer une contrepartie en impt sur le revenu et surtout en TVA donc l'Etat sera toujours gagnant.

Rien de tout cela dans les discours du chef de l'Etat en France.
A part relancer des grands plans d'investissements on prfre payer trs cher des cabinets de consultants ( merci Tanaka59 pour le sujet) qui vont plancher  savoir s'il faut porter le masque ou pas....et je ne vous refais pas le coup du mille-feuille administratif..


Ah sinon quelqu'un a t-il aperu notre premier ministre quelque part et quelquun sait o il est ?  ::mouarf::

----------


## tanaka59

Bonjour, 




> Ouais mais au moins pendant qu'ils sont en prison, ils ne volent ni n'agressent personne de l'extrieur .
> Srieusement il y a des policiers qui sont  bout  force d'attraper toujours les mmes et de les voir se faire librer trs rapidement.


On peut galement :

1) rintroduire une "forme de bagne" avec encadrement militaire

2) "prison  la dure" 

L'histoire de la prison me fait penser  une histoire caricaturale. Un ministre visite une maison de retraite et une prison. Au final il dpense plus pour la prison que la maison de retraite ... La morale de l'histoire ? Le politicard en fait plus pour la prison avec un minimum de confort car il a la trouille de s'y retrouver.  ::?:  Il se moque de la maison de retraite > car les vieux vont direction le boulevard des allongs.

----------


## Mat.M

> 1) rintroduire une "forme de bagne" avec encadrement militaire
> 
> 2) "prison  la dure"


oui d'accord cependant je crois que c'est contraire aux droits de l'Homme.
Et la Cour de Justice Europenne ne l'acceptera pas.

----------


## virginieh

> Bonjour, 
> 
> 
> 
> On peut galement :
> 
> 1) rintroduire une "forme de bagne" avec encadrement militaire
> 
> 2) "prison  la dure" 
> ...


Il y avait un sketch de Coluche avec une prison et une cole. La conclusion : "Il y a une chose dont on est sur quand on est ministre c'est qu'on retournera jamais  l'cole, alors qu'en prison ... faut voir ...."

----------


## Ryu2000

> La solution ? Relancer les grands travaux de l'Etat car il y a beaucoup d'infrastructure  rnover en France notamment les ponts, les routes etc...au bas mot c'est 25 milliards d'euros d'investissements.


a me semble compliqu, d'abord on n'a pas le budget, surtout que les plans d'austrit vont arriver, donc il faudra baisser les dpenses de l'tat.
a doit tre compliqu de trouver des prisonniers qui ont envie de faire de la maonnerie et de les surveiller ( moins de leur mettre un collier comme dans Running Man ^^).

C'est bien beau vos histoires de rinsertion le problme c'est que la dette va prendre la priorit.

Bon apparemment pour les petites pennes il y a moyen de faire des travaux d'intrts gnraux  la place :
Des dizaines de milliers de prisonniers ont-ils t librs de prison pendant la crise sanitaire, comme l'affirme Nicolas Bay ?



> Mercredi dernier, plusieurs professionnels de la justice ainsi que des personnalits ont exhort Emmanuel Macron  en finir avec la surpopulation carcrale, dans une lettre ouverte publie sur le site de lObservatoire international des prisons (OIP).
> 
> Invite sur franceinfo lundi 12 juin, la ministre de la Justice a dclar "important que le taux de population carcrale ait diminu puisque la surpopulation entrane un certain nombre de difficults pour les personnels pnitentiaires et les dtenus". Nicole Belloubet a ajout que "*les courtes peines de prisons doivent tre remplaces par d'autres remplaces par d'autres modalits de sanctions, comme le placement sous bracelet ou le travail d'intrt gnral*".
> 
> Le gouvernement prvoit 15 000 nouvelles places de prison. "7 000 livres en 2022 et 8 000 ensuite. Je ne suis pas encore en capacit de dire que nous n'en avons plus besoin", avait conclu la ministre de la Justice sur franceinfo.

----------


## Mat.M

> a me semble compliqu, d'abord on n'a pas le budge


juste une petite recherche sur Internet vite fait bien fait "combien cote un dtenu" par mois par an.

----------


## tanaka59

Bonsoir, 




> oui d'accord cependant je crois que c'est contraire aux droits de l'Homme.
> Et la Cour de Justice Europenne ne l'acceptera pas.


Sans tomber dans lextrme, il y a quelque chose  faire au lieu de laisser tout ce beau monde dsuvr en prison. Leur faire faire des tches / travaux dintrts gnraux. Uniforme. La prison c'est pas un camp de vacances > utiliser un systme de "crdit social/dtention" . Besoin de tel ou tel truc dans la prison > on fait taffer les dtenus . Un dtenus coute de l'argent  la socit : nourriture, soin, lessive, hygine, surveillance ... Il n'y a rien de choquant  les faire travailler et qu'ils prennent en charge la dette envers la socit qu'ils ont ...




> au cas o vous ne l'auriez pas remarqu la culture franaise est tout sauf pragmatique.
> Aprs lorsque j'utilise le terme "pragmatisme" je vous l'accorde on peut faire dire tout ce que l'on veut  ce terme.


Effectivement , certains partis gouvernent par le "dogme" ... La chasse  la voiture est un bon exemple ... On installe des ronds points et ralentisseurs  tout va, au dtriment de l'entretien/travaux de voirie ... Ou tout simplement, faute d'amnagement cohrent on fait empirer les embouteillages ... "Le dogme = la voiture c'est mal on la chasse car elle pollue" > S'est on pos la question du coup de encombrements faute de l'amlioration du rseau routier par exemple? (bouchon, accident, dpart d'entreprise, dpart d'administr, emploi non pourvu, non installation d'acteur conomique ... ). On peut se poser la mme question avec les transports publiques . 




> La solution ? Relancer les grands travaux de l'Etat car il y a beaucoup d'infrastructure  rnover en France notamment les ponts, les routes etc...au bas mot c'est 25 milliards d'euros d'investissements.
> Donc une bonne partie des personnes en prison on pourrait leur donner une petite formation et puis les faire travailler sur ces grands travaux de l'Etat en leur donnant un salaire minimum videmment.
> 
> Sur les 25 milliards d'euros verss par l'Etat par l'intermdiaire de socits d'ingnierie et du BTP en salaires,l'Etat peut en rcuprer une contrepartie en impt sur le revenu et surtout en TVA donc l'Etat sera toujours gagnant.


Ncessit d'avoir plusieurs angles d'attaques :

> rduction et simplification du mille feuille administratif
> relance des filires professionnelles
> recrer un tissu industriel de PME/PMI comme en Italie. Le concurrent franais historique sur ce crneau c'est l'Italie et la pninsule Ibrique.




> Rien de tout cela dans les discours du chef de l'Etat en France.
> A part relancer des grands plans d'investissements on prfre payer trs cher des cabinets de consultants ( merci Tanaka59 pour le sujet) qui vont plancher  savoir s'il faut porter le masque ou pas....et je ne vous refais pas le coup du mille-feuille administratif..


Hlas ... la France se noie dans la bureaucratie, technocratie, normalisation, normatisme  outrance ... Cela emmerde plus le citoyen/entreprise lambda qui a peur de ces lois que les rels truands/tricheurs  ::?: 




> Ah sinon quelqu'un a t-il aperu notre premier ministre quelque part et quelquun sait o il est ?


Effectivement , il a disparu  :8O: 




> Il y avait un sketch de Coluche avec une prison et une cole. La conclusion : "Il y a une chose dont on est sur quand on est ministre c'est qu'on retournera jamais  l'cole, alors qu'en prison ... faut voir ...."


Exact , c'est de lui .




> a me semble compliqu, d'abord on n'a pas le budget, surtout que les plans d'austrit vont arriver, donc il faudra baisser les dpenses de l'tat.


L'tat doit instiguer une politique de relance ... charge  lui de trouver le bon filon .

----------


## el_slapper

> Sans tomber dans lextrme, il y a quelque chose  faire au lieu de laisser tout ce beau monde dsuvr en prison. Leur faire faire des tches / travaux dintrts gnraux. Uniforme. La prison c'est pas un camp de vacances > utiliser un systme de "crdit social/dtention" . Besoin de tel ou tel truc dans la prison > on fait taffer les dtenus . Un dtenus coute de l'argent  la socit : nourriture, soin, lessive, hygine, surveillance ... Il n'y a rien de choquant  les faire travailler et qu'ils prennent en charge la dette envers la socit qu'ils ont ...


Un bien beau discours, sauf que des sicles 'exprience dans le domaine des bagnes dmontre que a ne marche pas. Plus les conditions de dtention sont favorables, et plus faibles sont les probabilits de rcidive. Et tu veux retourner au 19me sicle, pour bien garantir que la plupart des librs recommenceront leurs sinistres besognes? Renseignes-toi avant de raconter des btises.

----------


## Ryu2000

Tous les mtiers ralisable en tltravail pourraient tre fait en prison, les SSII Franaises ont quelque chose  creuser  ::ptdr:: 
Les prisonniers coutent encore moins cher que des marocains, a pourrait intresser des entreprises.  :+1: 
Quelque part c'est chouette parce que a fait des lignes dans le CV.

Etats-Unis: les dtenus demandent la fin de l'esclavage en prison



> Les organisateurs de la grve ont  plusieurs reprises avanc lexemple de la Californie, o durant les feux de fort, il y avait une partie des pompiers sur place qui taient des dtenus pays un dollar de lheure , rappelle le chercheur.  *En 2017, le salaire moyen des personnes incarcres aux tats-Unis tait de 86 cents de lheure* . Alors que certaines entreprises, notamment McDonalds ou *les oprateurs tlphoniques comme AT&T*,  bnficient trs largement du travail carcral , explique Jol Charbit. Il souligne par ailleurs que,  dans certains Etats, comme lAlabama ou le Texas, le travail en prison nest pas pay .


 On a de plus en plus de personnes qui nont jamais travaill  : le travail en prison, facteur de rinsertion



> Trois ans aprs lengagement dEmmanuel Macron de  mettre lactivit au cur de la peine , quelques avances ont t ralises. Mais seuls 28,5 % des dtenus y ont accs.


=====================
Macron creuse la dette :
Prsidentielle 2022 : Macron accus de faire campagne avec le chquier de la France



> Marseille, au dbut du mois, il avait promis 1,5 milliards d'euros pour la ville et la rnovation de centaines d'coles dgrades.  cela, ajoutez 500 millions d'euros pour la scurit en 2022, la promesse de doubler les policiers sur le terrain, les 600 millions d'euros pour indemniser les agriculteurs, le chque nergie de 100 euros pour 6 millions de foyers et 2 milliards d'euros pour renforcer le dispositif "Ma Prime renov". 
> 
> Une liste qui donne le vertige. Et appelons que le grand plan pour les jeunes n'a pas t dvoil. Et le prsident n'a pas encore indiqu combien de milliards il comptait mettre sur la table pour construire sa France de 2030.

----------


## Mat.M

> Un bien beau discours, sauf que des sicles 'exprience dans le domaine des bagnes dmontre que a ne marche pas


hhhmmm le bagne sous forme moderne a existe un peu quelque  ::mouarf:: 
pour ceux qui comprennent l'anglishe



> Prisoners to plug worker shortage in meat industry
> Abattoirs, butchers and meat processors are set to employ prisoners and ex-inmates to help plug labour shortages.
> Meat industry leaders held talks with the government on Monday to discuss options of how businesses could link up with prisons to fill vacancies.


Source





> Tous les mtiers ralisable en tltravail pourraient tre fait en prison, les SSII Franaises ont quelque chose  creuser
> Les prisonniers coutent encore moins cher que des marocains, a pourrait intresser des entreprises.


eh oui mais ce que ne vous voyez pas c'est que votre propre emploi risque d'tre concurrenc par de la main duvre bon march

----------


## Gunny

> hhhmmm le bagne sous forme moderne a existe un peu quelque 
> pour ceux qui comprennent l'anglishe
> 
> 
> Source
> 
> 
> 
> eh oui mais ce que ne vous voyez pas c'est que votre propre emploi risque d'tre concurrenc par de la main duvre bon march


L'exploitation des prisonniers est une vritable industrie aux USA (qui est le pays le plus carcral du monde avec plus d'1/4 des prisonniers du monde entier)

----------


## Ryu2000

> eh oui mais ce que ne vous voyez pas c'est que votre propre emploi risque d'tre concurrenc par de la main duvre bon march


Je le vois trs bien, il m'arrive de former ceux qui vont me remplacer. Il y a des projets sur lesquels j'ai travaill qui sont parti totalement au Maroc.

Les usines ont t dlocalises, maintenant c'est le tour des ingnieurs.
Les entreprises veulent faire des conomies, donc elles cherchent la main d'uvre la moins cher. Les SSII ne sont pas contentes parce qu'elles gagnent moins sur un marocain que sur un Franais, mais elles n'ont pas le choix, elles doivent changer leur idologie pour rpondre  la demande des entreprises. (Avant c'tait une valeur importante de ne pas dlocaliser)

----------


## virginieh

> L'exploitation des prisonniers est une vritable industrie aux USA (qui est le pays le plus carcral du monde avec plus d'1/4 des prisonniers du monde entier)


Exactement, il ont un systme trs rpressif : peine de mort dans plusieurs tats, travail des prisonniers (tellement sous pay que c'est quasiment de l'esclavage).

Avec a soit ils ont largement le taux de criminalit le plus bas du monde, soit ceux qui prnent ce genre de systme se trompent compltement sur les consquences que a aura.
J'imagine Ryu qui se laisse tenter par la culture de cannabis et qui passe 5 ans en taule  programmer pour 250/mois (voire moins).  ::mouarf::

----------


## el_slapper

Le Maroc vite deux des plus grands cueils de la dlocalisation : le dcalage horaire, et le dcalage culturel. Certes la cohrence culturelle n'est pas totale, mais ils bouffent de la tl franaise et nous connaissent assez bien. On a pas avec eux les soucis qu'on a avec les indiens, par exemple - ou beaucoup moins.

----------


## Ryu2000

> J'imagine Ryu qui se laisse tenter par la culture de cannabis


Vous avez mal compris, je n'ai jamais cultiv de cannabis. J'ai dis que j'aimerais que la lgislation change pour pouvoir essayer.
D'ailleurs j'ai vu des pubs pour des magasins de CBD, la lgislation a chang, si a se trouve il y a moyen de cultiver lgalement des varits CBD, il faudrait que je me renseigne.
Il faut bien que les fleurs soient produites quelque part, autant que ce soit en France  :+1: .

Comme ils disent chez LFI "si tu veux tuer le trafic, il faut lgaliser". (c'est une vieille ide, qui est valide depuis de nombreuses annes)



> https://twitter.com/FranceInsoumise/...90910085718016
> Pour lutter contre les trafics, lgaliser et encadrer la consommation de cannabis - Confrence des #AMFIS2021 avec @eamegan, @MarieDebrus, @MarieRoustide, @AA_Avocats et @ericcoquerel.


La lgalisation n'a que des bons cts (sauf pour les trafiquants). Dj la premire chose a bien comprendre c'est que la lgalisation ne provoque pas forcment d'augmentation de la consommation, donc  partir de l, comment a pourrait poser problme ?

Aux USA dans plein d'tats il y a moyen de cultiver du cannabis lgalement (sans limite sur le THC).


```

```

En France pour faire de la prison ferme pour avoir produit du cannabis, il faut avoir dj y aller. Parce qu'ok la peine maximale est dissuasive, mais il n'y a pas la place dans les prisons pour mettre des cannabiculteurs.

=====
Bref, j'tais venu pour rappeler que ceux qui gouvernent les USA sont des enculs :
Contrat de sous-marins australiens. Un chec qui tombe mal pour Emmanuel Macron



> Du grain  moudre pour Jean-Luc Mlenchon. *Llu insoumis dnonce  une nouvelle manifestation du mpris des tats-Unis pour leurs allis , souhaitant que la France  quitte lOtan  au plus vite* Une requte trs peu relaye pour linstant.


Comme on dit Salauds d'tasuniens !.
Il faut qu'on sorte de l'OTAN. D'ailleurs il n'y a pas si longtemps on n'y tait pas et tout allait bien. (salaud de Sarkozy)

----------


## virginieh

> Vous avez mal compris, je n'ai jamais cultiv de cannabis. J'ai dis que j'aimerais que la lgislation change pour pouvoir essayer.


Ma phrase tait ambigu mais j'incluais le fait que tu le fasse dans la proposition hypothtique du j'imagine.
PS : il existe un nombre incalculable d'autres plantes qui doivent tre tout aussi amusantes  cultiver.

----------


## tanaka59

Bonsoir, 




> Il faut qu'on sorte de l'OTAN. D'ailleurs il n'y a pas si longtemps on n'y tait pas et tout allait bien. (salaud de Sarkozy)


Comme dit l'adage : la guerre OTAN pas la faire . ::lol::

----------


## David_g

> Il faut qu'on sorte de l'OTAN. D'ailleurs il n'y a pas si longtemps on n'y tait pas et tout allait bien. (salaud de Sarkozy)


Quand est ce qu'on a pas t membre de l'OTAN ?

----------


## Ryu2000

> Quand est ce qu'on a pas t membre de l'OTAN ?


Rintgration de la France dans le commandement intgr de l'OTAN - Second mandat prsidentiel de Charles de Gaulle - Confrence de presse du 21 fvrier 1966

1966 : la France tourne le dos  l'OTAN



> Le 7 mars, le gnral de Gaulle fait part aux Amricains de son intention de quitter le commandement intgr de l'OTAN. Quarante-trois ans plus tard, Nicolas Sarkozy s'apprte  mettre fin  cette "exception franaise".





> PS : il existe un nombre incalculable d'autres plantes qui doivent tre tout aussi amusantes  cultiver.


J'en ai jamais vu. Une plante avec autant de proprits intressantes, selon la varit et le mode de culture on peut passer de la graine  la rcolte, rcolte qui a de la valeur (mme si quand ce sera lgalis a coutera beaucoup moins cher)

----------


## Mat.M

> Quand est ce qu'on a pas t membre de l'OTAN ?


en 1967 , De Gaulle au pouvoir dcide de quitter l'OTAN afin de donner une indpendance politique  la France.
C'est pour cela que le programme des centrales nuclaires a t lanc  cette poque-l galement




> En 1957, 71 000 militaires amricains sont stationns en France. La France se retire de l'OTAN en 1967, conduisant au dplacement vers d'autres pays membres de l'OTAN des quelque 30 000 militaires encore prsents au milieu des annes 1960.



dans l'Est de la France il y avait des bases ariennes de l'OTAN

----------


## Cincinnatus

> Bonjour, 
> 
> Mesure populiste : https://www.lci.fr/societe/ailleurs-...r-2196182.html 
> 
> Pour donner un ordre d'ide, en 2015 l'ines Espagnol (quivalent de l'insee) a men une tude mondiale sur les prnoms. Plus de la moitier des pays ont rpondu prsent  l'tude. Toutes les langues taient reprsentes (mme des dialectes locaux) + /- 7000 langues et dialectes.
> 
> L'ines a dnombr 11,5 millions de prnoms et leurs variantes au niveau mondial.


Bonjour,

Pour vrifier si votre prnom (ou ceux de vos proches) est compatible avec la loi de 1803 sur les prnoms, un site a t cr : vitemonprenom.com 
Si ce prnom n'est pas compatible, le site vous en propose un autre ainsi que lien vers la page officielle pour la demande de changement  ::lol:: 

Et en petit il prcise aussi le lien pour s'inscrire sur les listes lectorales, afin d'viter l'application de cette ide de Z. (qui veut dire zro ?)

----------


## Ryu2000

> Z.


Il n'y a pas de quoi s'inquiter, la probabilit que Zemmour gagne la prsidentielle est trs faible.
En cas de Macron VS Zemmour, Macron l'emporterait, les scores seraient plus serrs qu'en 2017, mais Macron serait devant. (parfois des anomalies se produisent, comme l'lection de Trump par exemple, mais c'est ultra rare)

Et de toute faon mme si Zemmour tait au pouvoir il ne pourrait rien faire avec les prnoms, son gouvernement pourrait essayer de passer des lois, a bloquerait forcment  un moment.
Le but de la politique ce n'est pas de raliser ses propositions, c'est juste de raconter des conneries pour que des lecteurs votent pour vous.

====
Il va y avoir un dbat entre Zemmour et Mlenchon :
JEAN-LUC MLENCHON FACE  ERIC ZEMMOUR, DBAT EXCEPTIONNEL SUR BFMTV



> Jeudi 23 septembre  20h45, BFMTV propose un dbat indit entre Jean-Luc Mlenchon, candidat de La France insoumise  llection prsidentielle, et le polmiste ric Zemmour. Ce dbat sera anim par Aurlie Casse et Maxime Switek.


Melenchon devrait se faire coacher, il faut qu'il s'entraine  rester calme, c'est une faille que Zemmour pourrait exploiter.
a pourrait faire comme Abdel Raouf Dafri VS Alain Finkielkraut. Finky a compltement pt un cble et l'autre se fendait la gueule.

----------


## David_g

> en 1967 , De Gaulle au pouvoir dcide de quitter l'OTAN afin de donner une indpendance politique  la France.
> C'est pour cela que le programme des centrales nuclaires a t lanc  cette poque-l galement
> 
> dans l'Est de la France il y avait des bases ariennes de l'OTAN


ok dans ma tte j'avais traduit cela par sortir du trait totalement (ce qui n'a pas t le cas).

----------


## Ryu2000

Il doit y avoir un abus de langage, en fait "quitter l'OTAN" a veut dire "quitter le commandement de l'OTAN".
Sous-marins australiens: La sortie de l'Otan rclame par les oppositions



> gauche, le communiste Fabien Roussel, candidat  la prsidentielle, a lui aussi plaid ce dimanche sur France Inter pour marquer le coup immdiatement et quitter le commandement intgr de lOTAN. Un point sur lequel il est rejoint par Jean-Luc Mlenchon et les Insoumis, qui appelaient ds le 15 septembre  un retrait de lalliance atlantique.


Moi je fais attention avec les mots "chiffr", "numrique", "lectrisation", "tube fluorescent", le reste j'en ai rien  foutre. Utiliser 4 mots correctement c'est dj assez compliqu comme a.
Peu de gens le savent :
lectrisation et lectrocution



> Couramment employ  la place de ce terme, le mot "lectrocution" na pourtant pas le mme sens : *il dsigne exclusivement les cas dlectrisation entranant un dcs*.


====
Les USA qui mprisent la terre entire a n'a rien de nouveau, a continuera d'arriver, mais il ne faut pas que ce soit utiliser pour pousser la cration d'une arme Union-Europenne. On n'a pas besoin de se genre d'organisation.
Si un jour on doit partir en guerre contre les USA, on fera des alliances traditionnelles, mais il n'y a pas besoin d'arme union-europenne. (l'arme union-europenne serait utilis contre les gilets jaunes du futurs, et les manifestants prendraient beaucoup plus cher)

----------


## tanaka59

Bonjour, 




> Les USA qui mprisent la terre entire a n'a rien de nouveau, a continuera d'arriver, mais il ne faut pas que ce soit utiliser pour pousser la cration d'une arme Union-Europenne. On n'a pas besoin de se genre d'organisation.


Dans les fait , les ds sont dj pips car chaque bloc de pays a des alliances  ::ptdr:: 

Allemagne, Autriche et Suisses essayent d'avoir une certaines forme de "neutralit".
Le trait de non agression France <> Benelux .
La Belgique alli de la France (on appelle pas L'Elysette pour rien  Namur ...) . La Belgique, achte de l'arment motoris  la France, un peu  l'Allemagne et des avions aux Ricains.
Les pays scandinaves qui ont aussi un traits de non agression. Ils sont aussi chargs de la "scurit" de LIsland, car ce pays a une arme trop petite .




> Si un jour on doit partir en guerre contre les USA, on fera des alliances traditionnelles, mais il n'y a pas besoin d'arme union-europenne. (l'arme union-europenne serait utilis contre les gilets jaunes du futurs, et les manifestants prendraient beaucoup plus cher)


Grer une arme de 27 langues , voir plus ? Mme pas en rve ...

----------


## Mat.M

ATTENTION risque de crise financire venir comme avec Lehman Brothers en 2008 ; 

Evergrande entreprise d'immobilier chinoise en faillite avec 300 milliards de dette a risque de faire trs mal  ::calim2:: 
Krach des crypto-monnaies.
On va tous finir  la rue et en slip

----------


## Ryu2000

> ATTENTION risque de crise financire venir comme avec Lehman Brothers en 2008 ;


Le risque de crise financire est extrmement lev depuis des annes.
Les banques centrales du monde entier bricolent  fond pour repousser l'invitable, mais a finira forcment par arriver, il y a trop d'lments susceptible de provoquer une crise majeure. Au bout d'un moment quelque chose va craquer.

Il n'y a aucune amlioration les choses ne font que de s'aggraver, par exemple les restrictions des liberts impos pour la lutte contre le SARS-CoV-2 font norme de mal  l'conomie. Alors que la situation tait dj catastrophique avant. (le Japon va finir par officiellement avoir une dette quivalent  300% de son PIB)

C'est un systme extrmement fragile, l vous avez peur  cause d'un promoteur immobilier chinois. C'est incroyable de concevoir un systme financier dans lequel la faillite de n'importe quelle grosse entreprise, provoquerait une crise mondiale.

Bref, il y a plusieurs bulles susceptibles d'exploser  n'importe quel moment, l'immobilier chinois c'est qu'un item dans une liste.

----------


## Mat.M

> l vous avez peur  cause d'un promoteur immobilier chinois. C'est incroyable de concevoir un systme financier dans lequel la faillite de


ce n'est pas moi qui s'inquite en particulier ce sont les medias



> Chine : Au bord de la faillite, le gant de l'immobilier Evergrande se veut rassurant
> 
> FINANCE Le promoteur immobilier chinois croule sous une dette de plus de 300 milliards de dollars
> M.F avec AFP
> Publi le 21/09/21  08h57  Mis  jour le 21/09/21  09h31
> 
> Evergrande tente tant bien que mal dapaiser la colre des propritaires spolis et des investisseurs. Dans une lettre adresse au personnel, Xu Jiayin, le prsident du gant chinois de limmobilier crit  avoir la ferme conviction quEvergrande sera bientt en mesure de sortir de sa priode la plus sombre , a rapport mardi un quotidien conomique de rfrence, le Securities Times. Au bord de la faillite, le promoteur immobilier fond en 1996, qui croule sous une dette de plus de 300 milliards de dollars,
> 
> Xu Jiayin a assur que les chantiers reprendront compltement pour atteindre le principal objectif : garantir la livraison des btiments et quil  apportera une rponse aux acheteurs, aux investisseurs, aux partenaires et institutions financires . Il a galement remerci le personnel pour son immense travail, alors que ces deux derniers jours sont fris en Chine.
> ...


source 20 minutes

----------


## Ryu2000

> les medias


Ils n'ont jamais anticip une crise  l'avance.

----------


## tanaka59

Bonsoir, 




> ATTENTION risque de crise financire venir comme avec Lehman Brothers en 2008 ; 
> 
> Evergrande entreprise d'immobilier chinoise en faillite avec 300 milliards de dette a risque de faire trs mal


Aucun risque ... 

Pour une simple raison : l'tat chinois injecte des milliards dans ces entreprises publiques malgr de fortes dettes (tlcom, nergie, dfense ...) . Pour les entreprises prives qui rapportent de l'argent l'tat chinois ne laisse pas filer non plus ... Alibaba, Tencent , Baidu ... La encore l'tat chinois garde une main mise pour que cela rapporte de la liquidit ...

La Chine est en fait le pire tat capitaliste  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Jon Shannow

Des nouvelles rassurantes de nos ministres (mme les moins connus)

Et encore un qui reste quoi qu'il en coute

A ce rythme l, le conseil des ministres va se tenir dans un tribunal, voire  la Sant...  ::aie::

----------


## halaster08

> A ce rythme l, le conseil des ministres va se tenir dans un tribunal, voire  la Sant...


On a bien eu Georges Tron qui a continu d'exerc sa fonction de maire depuis sa cellule (condamn pour viol de mmoire) alors pourquoi pas un ministre ...
En tout cas a fait la promotion du tltravail c'est une bonne chose !

----------


## DevTroglodyte

> Bonsoir, 
> 
> 
> 
> Aucun risque ... 
> 
> Pour une simple raison : l'tat chinois injecte des milliards dans ces entreprises publiques malgr de fortes dettes (tlcom, nergie, dfense ...) . Pour les entreprises prives qui rapportent de l'argent l'tat chinois ne laisse pas filer non plus ... Alibaba, Tencent , Baidu ... La encore l'tat chinois garde une main mise pour que cela rapporte de la liquidit ...
> 
> La Chine est en fait le pire tat capitaliste


Justement, j'ai cru lire que l'tat chinois n'avait pas l'air chaud pour sauver les miches d'evergrande. Bon, il y a toujours la possibilit qu'ils le fassent au dernier moment, mais jouer les pompiers c'est pas tellement dans la mentalit de Xi Jinping.

----------


## pmithrandir

Sans compter qu'une belle crise financire, c'est aussi pas mal d'anne ou les gens endurent en silence, et accepte toutes les choses qu'on leur demande.

C'est pas un mauvais scnario pour un dictateur.

Si en plus la crise affaiblit ses ennemis...

----------


## ABCIWEB

> Sans compter qu'une belle crise financire, c'est aussi pas mal d'anne ou les gens endurent en silence, et accepte toutes les choses qu'on leur demande.


Oui encore qu'il n'est pas ncessairement besoin de crise financire... En France il suffit de parler de dette et c'est un sujet qui va revenir sur la table aprs les lections si la droite conserve le pouvoir, pour justifier toujours plus de rformes anti sociales pendant qu'elle fera toujours plus de cadeaux aux plus riches ce qui diminue les recettes de l'tat et augmente la dette.

Cela dit, je ne pense pas que la faillite d'Evergrande provoque une crise financire de niveau mondial. En 2008 c'est la crise des subprimes qui avait fait boule de neige et provoquer un manque de liquidit puisque le bilan des banques tait dpendant d'emprunts toxiques difficiles  valuer. A priori nous ne sommes pas dans le mme contexte et il y a beaucoup moins d'interaction entre Evergrande et l'ensemble du systme financier qu'il y en avait avec les banques amricaines.




> La comparaison avec le gant bancaire amricain vient essentiellement de l'immense bilan du colosse chinois, de son opacit, et de la crainte de voir un dfaut dclencher une nouvelle crise financire systmique, comme la faillite de Lehman Brothers en 2008.
> 
> Cependant, la plupart des analystes estiment que l'impact d'une restructuration d'Evergrande devrait tre limit pour les banques comme pour les investisseurs obligataires. Par ailleurs,  la connexion entre les marchs financiers chinois et les autres est moins grande que ce que nous voyons dans le monde occidental , a rappel mardi Laurence Boone, la cheffe conomiste de l'OCDE.
> 
>  L'impact [d'une faillite, NDLR] serait relativement limit, mis  part pour certaines entreprises , a-t-elle ajout. Dans l'immobilier, seuls quelques acteurs fragiles pourraient en ptir, Evergrande tant dans un tat bien plus grave que la plupart de ses concurrents. Une crise de confiance du secteur risquerait toutefois de peser sur la croissance chinoise, avec des consquences nfastes sur l'conomie mondiale : la Chine a t le principal moteur de la croissance mondiale ces dernires annes.


source

----------


## seedbarrett

L'Allemagne a sign un contrat avec... L'Australie, a propos d'un programme militaire spatial. Dans le mme temps, on dlocalise l'intgration des moteurs d'Ariane 6 de l'Eure  l'Allemagne. On voudrait nous faire dtester l'union europenne on s'y prendrais pas autrement : des allis qui disent le lundi qu'ils sont avec nous, mais le mardi signent des contrats avec ceux qui dnonaient la veille. Dans un monde ou les tat unis et la chine s'chauffent, est ce intelligent de laisser tomber ses allis (et voisins) ? Je ne comprend pas qu'on reste dans le commandement de l'OTAN pour commencer

----------


## Ryu2000

> En France il suffit de parler de dette et c'est un sujet qui va revenir sur la table aprs les lections si la droite conserve le pouvoir


Quasiment tous les pays du monde on un grave problme de dette, et il va y avoir des plans d'austrits partout.




> pour justifier toujours plus de rformes anti sociales


a vient de l'UE, avec la rgle des 3% du PIB et tout a.
 La Commission europenne a demand 63 fois aux tats de rduire les dpenses de sant  dnonce leurodput Martin Schirdewan




> A priori nous ne sommes pas dans le mme contexte et il y a beaucoup moins d'interaction entre Evergrande et l'ensemble du systme financier qu'il y en avait avec les banques amricaines.


Effectivement la faillite d'Evergrande ne pourrait pas provoquer de crise aussi importante que celle de 2008.
Cela dit le systme conomique et  2 doigts de s'effondrer, la moindre pichenette suffirait, donc peut-tre que le jour o tout s'effondrera, les mdias mettront la faute sur la Chine.

Les banques US ont continu de faire de la merde aprs 2008, donc on finira par revivre la mme chose en pire.




> des allis qui disent le lundi qu'ils sont avec nous, mais le mardi signent des contrats avec ceux qui dnonaient la veille.


Les autres nations membres de l'UE ne sont pas vraiment nos allis, tous les pays de l'UE sont en concurrence. Et globalement c'est l'Allemagne qui gagne.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Pour peu que ma comptabilit soit constitue de montages financiers l


a rappelle les produits financiers toxiques dans des paquets nots AAA par les agences de notations. (avec les histoires de CDO)
Les agences de notations ne servent  rien, leur notes ne refltent jamais la ralit.
La finance mondiale se porte beaucoup plus mal qu'on essaie de nous le faire croire.

----------


## Ryu2000

> A 3640 USD l'action boursire a fait trs cher la cotation


Les marchs financiers sont dconnects de la ralit et les actions peuvent chuter  une vitesse vertigineuse.
Il existe des grosses bulles (comme l'action Tesla par exemple).

----------


## tanaka59

Bonjour, 

Tiens la caisse des depots lance Ciclade : https://ciclade.caissedesdepots.fr/ . Ayant travaill dans le domaine bancaire et assurantiel, entre 2016 et 2018 , j'ai entendu parl de ce dispositif. C'est li  ficovie et ficoba . Tout produit financier doit tre dclar, pour viter la dshrence . 

Chaque anne l'tat franais encaisse 6  8 milliards d' , d'argent qui dorment sur des comptes (courant, pargne qui rapporte, assurance, prvoyance ... ) . Les sommes en questions n'tant pas rclames , l'tat rcupre le magot .

3 problmes fonds  cela :

> les banques et tablissement brasseurs d'argent veulent garder de la liquidit
> bien souvent jusque dans les annes 1990 , les entreprises ouvraient beaucoup d'avoir pour les salariers ... Sauf que celles n'en tenaient pas toujours informs les employs . Arriv  la retraite, certains s'apercevaient avoir droit  des fonds oublis ... Parfois mme trouvs de manires fortuite dans le cadre d'un hritage

> avec la prcarisation du march du travail, l'ouverture de plan pargne retraite , n'est plus rentable pour les entreprises, ni le salarier. 

Les entreprises injectent des sommes , bloques jusqu' la retraite du salarier en CDD  ... C'est idiot car pour dbloquer l'argent il faut :
> plus de 24 mois de chmage 
> certains cas face  la maladie ou au dcs d'un proche (enfant, conjoint ... )
> une invalidit (accident, handicape ...) qui arrive subitement
> l'achat d'une rsidence principale 

Une fois l'employeur quitt, l'ex salarier se voit ponctionner le solde des avoirs car c'est  lui  payer les frais de gestions !

---




> L'Allemagne a sign un contrat avec... L'Australie, a propos d'un programme militaire spatial. Dans le mme temps, on dlocalise l'intgration des moteurs d'Ariane 6 de l'Eure  l'Allemagne. On voudrait nous faire dtester l'union europenne on s'y prendrais pas autrement : des allis qui disent le lundi qu'ils sont avec nous, mais le mardi signent des contrats avec ceux qui dnonaient la veille. Dans un monde ou les tat unis et la chine s'chauffent, est ce intelligent de laisser tomber ses allis (et voisins) ? Je ne comprend pas qu'on reste dans le commandement de l'OTAN pour commencer


L'OTAN ne sert plus  rien ... Exemple avec la Belgique qui a un pacte de non agression protection avec la France. En cas de guerre . France-Belgique doivent faire "dfense commune" . C'est risible car la Belgique prfre acheter des F35 US (prsence de ttes nuclaires en Belgique) . Pendant ce temps la Belgique achte du matos  roues franais (le griffon).

Dans le mme acabit on pourrait aussi revenir sur le dveloppement du Griffon ...

En 2006 la France avait un impratif : remplacer le VAB et les VBRG .

En 2007 Thals est missionn pour mener le projet. Thals France confie le projet  Thals Australie , qui proposera le Bushmaster en 2008. Le gouvernement australien profite de loccasion pour installer les chaines de montages la bas.

La France perd l'opportunit d'exporter un vhicule blind.

2019-2020 la France sort son GRIFFON-VBMR (vhicule blind multi-rles) , seule la France et la Belgique en sont utilisateur ...

Le Rafale est aussi un fiasco ...  ::?:

----------


## MABROUKI

> Les autres nations membres de l'UE ne sont pas vraiment nos allis, tous les pays de l'UE sont en concurrence. Et globalement c'est l'Allemagne qui gagne.


je  dirais comme Mr Lapalisse   "Les autres nations membres de l'UE ne sont pas vraiment nos allis, elles sont allis des USA et les unes contre les autres (aka concurrence)  &  donc contre nous "CQFD.
Quand  l'Allemagne  , c'est un cheval de Troie US qui  essaie de tirer profit de cette cacophonie des tats membres de l'UE & subsidiairement de l'Otan

----------


## tanaka59

Bonsoir, 

Dans l'oreillette mon me souffle "progrs social" : https://www.leprogres.fr/environneme...-la-prefecture

Le prsident eelv de l'interco de Lyon veut exiger l'installation de radars pour dgager les gueux , les manant , les pauvres et autres bouzeux des campagnes.

tre pauvre  sera considr comme un dlit et passible d'une amende.  :8O: 

On arrte pas le progrs la stupidit dans ce pays ... 

Pendant ce temps aucune politique sur la gestion du rseau routier, TC et de train ...

----------


## Ryu2000

> Le prsident eelv de l'interco de Lyon veut exiger l'installation de radars pour dgager les gueux , les manant , les pauvres et autres bouzeux des campagnes.


Ce n'est pas parce que tu vis  la campagne que tu as forcment une voiture polluante.
On dirait qu' partir de 2023, il va y en avoir partout dans les grandes villes des radars qui vont lire les plaques pour vrifier les vignettes Crit'Air.
On essaie de pousser les gens  changer de voiture, alors qu'ils n'ont clairement pas les moyens (les voitures lectriques et hybrides coutent beaucoup trop cher et perso elles ne m'intressent absolument pas, l'objectif c'est qu'elles soient prte en 2040, mais c'est pas gagn)

Est-ce qu'une vieille AX Diesel a passe ? Si oui, a va, sinon c'est scandaleux. Que le gouvernement harcle les conducteurs de SUV si ils veut, mais qu'il laisse les gens modestes tranquille.

====
Ce genre de mesure fait baisser artificiellement le nombre de demandeurs d'emploi pendant un temps :
Le gouvernement veut former 1,4 million de demandeurs demploi en 2022



> Il en dvoile les grandes lignes dans un entretien accord au journal les chos, paru ce matin. Face aux difficults de recrutement qui tendent   se gnraliser  selon lui, il faut travailler   la fois  la formation  des salaris et des 5,927 millions de demandeurs demploi de catgorie A, B ou C. Lobjectif :  Former 1,4 million de demandeurs demploi en 2022 , comme lavait annonc la ministre du Travail Elisabeth Borne dans nos colonnes, grce  des signatures de convention avec Ple emploi et au maintien de laide aux contrats de professionnalisation.


Bon au moins c'est plus sympa que la technique qui consiste  radier massivement des gens inscrits  Pole Emploi.

a contraste un peu avec les sondages "la population de Macron augmente" :
Un uf lanc sur Emmanuel Macron lors de son dplacement  Lyon
L'uf ne casse mme pas.

Comme prvu Zemmour drague chez LR :
 On vous a vol llection  : ric Zemmour frappe fort en voquant Franois Fillon



> Je veux parler ici aux orphelins du RPR (). Jentends vos chefs parler sans cesse de famille politique mais quest-ce que cest que cette famille ? , a lanc ric Zemmour sur scne, galvanis par sa rcente remonte dans les sondages et son succs ditorial.  La base LR demande autre chose mais ses chefs regardent ailleurs. Elle se sent trahie parce quelle a t trahie , a-t-il poursuivi. Quelques heures plus tt, sur le mme registre, dans le Grand Rendez-Vous sur Europe 1-CNews-Les chos, il qualifiait LR de  parti de notables centristes  et l'accusait davoir  trahi le gnral de Gaulle .


Il ne devrait pas faire le malin si tt, parce qu'on est loin d'tre sortie de la crise du SARS-CoV-2.
Bruno Le Maire dit-il vrai sur la crise financire de 2008-2009 ?



> Bruno Le Maire napprcie pas les attaques de la candidate de droite  llection prsidentielle quand elle affirme qu"Emmanuel Macron crame la caisse" sur le plan conomique. Il a ragi sur franceinfo jeudi 23 septembre en rappelant que Valrie Pcresse a t ministre du Budget, "confronte  une crise deux fois moins grave que celle" de 2020. "Avec quel rsultat ? Zro de croissance et 10% de chmage", a ajout le ministre de l'Economie.


On se dirige vers la dictature :
Pourquoi et comment Emmanuel Macron a dcid de s'attaquer au complotisme
C'est contraire  la libert d'expression.

----------


## tanaka59

Bonsoir, 




> Ce n'est pas parce que tu vis  la campagne que tu as forcment une voiture polluante.
> On dirait qu' partir de 2023, il va y en avoir partout dans les grandes villes des radars qui vont lire les plaques pour vrifier les vignettes Crit'Air.
> On essaie de pousser les gens  changer de voiture, alors qu'ils n'ont clairement pas les moyens (les voitures lectriques et hybrides coutent beaucoup trop cher et perso elles ne m'intressent absolument pas, l'objectif c'est qu'elles soient prte en 2040, mais c'est pas gagn)
> 
> Est-ce qu'une vieille AX Diesel a passe ? Si oui, a va, sinon c'est scandaleux. Que le gouvernement harcle les conducteurs de SUV si ils veut, mais qu'il laisse les gens modestes tranquille.


> l'age de la voiture ET le type de motorisation sont discriminant :

Un vhicule essence et diesel de mme ages sont jugs plus polluant l'un que l'autre . En 1 le diesel , en 2 l'essence ... 

---




> On se dirige vers la dictature :
> Pourquoi et comment Emmanuel Macron a dcid de s'attaquer au complotisme
> C'est contraire  la libert d'expression.


C'est le genre de chose , ou l'on doit ne pas se laisser intimider justement ... Sur Facebook, j'ai dj partag des articles de presses, de journaux francophones sommes toute banal ... Qui sont tombs dans la catgorie "fausses informations" ... blocage et j'en passe.

Aprs plusieurs republications trangements , plus de blocages ... Bien videment en prenant soin de mettre a chaque fois plusieurs sources .

J'ai dj du aussi partager les rsultats d'un sondage , raliss par mes soins : trangement pas de blocages  ::mouarf::  

A un moment donn , les modrateurs on peut tre compris qu'ils se plantaient  ::mouarf::  

Il est toujours possible d'viter le censure et de ne pas tomber dans le "complotisme" , juste un peu de jugeote  ::D:

----------


## Ryu2000

Paris une AX a ne passe plus :
Le top 10 des voitures bannies  Paris  partir du 1er juillet (2016)



> En revanche, d'aprs le cabinet d'expert automobile Inovev, interrog par Le Parisien, le chiffre rel des vhicules immatriculs avant le 1er janvier 1997 encore en circulation en Ile-de-France tournerait plutt autour de 500 000. L'association 40 millions d'automobilistes parle, elle, de   plus de 870 000 vhicules concerns  et s'inquite d'un prjudice  de  dvaluation de 1 250  en moyenne  par auto, soit un total de 1,08 Md.
> 
> Grce aux donnes de   L'argus , nous avons pu tablir une liste des 10 modles qui ont le plus de chances de disparatre du paysage parisien les jours de semaine. *Clio I, Peugeot 205, Renault 19 ou encore Citron AX* ont envahi les routes de France (et d'Ile-de-France) il y a environ 25 ans. Les vieilles autos, bon march, peuvent encore rendre de fiers services pour de petits trajets. Mais leurs moteurs crachent une quantit importante de monoxyde et de particules fines...Ces bests-sellers du dbut des annes 1990, dont la production a cess ou dclin vers 1995, devraient tre frapps de plein fouet par les nouvelles restrictions. A moins que ceux-ci bnficient de drogations ou soient  considrs comme des vhicules de collection.


Tout a pour pousser les gens  changer de voiture... a craint vraiment de vivre dans  une grande ville.
Ils nous font chier avec leur putain de norme "Euro 6.2" et toutes leurs autres conneries.




> Sur Facebook, j'ai dj partag des articles de presses, de journaux francophones sommes toute banal ... Qui sont tombs dans la catgorie "fausses informations" ... blocage et j'en passe.


Ben ouais "lutter contre le complotisme" a veut dire ministre de la vrit, il y a des gens qui dcident de ce qui est vrai.
Normalement notre dmocratie c'est une dictature molle, mais elle durcit de plus en plus. On vit vraiment une poque de merde, et a va aller de plus en plus mal.

====
Bon sinon, on avance petit  petit vers une socit sans argent liquide  ::(:  :
Emmanuel Macron annonce la dfiscalisation des pourboires par carte bancaire

----------


## Ryu2000

On dirait que Macron a une nouvelle ide pour gagner en popularit :
Immigration : la France rduit de 50% les visas accords  l'Algrie et au Maroc



> Emmanuel Macron a en effet dcid de diviser par deux le nombre de visas dlivrs pour l'Algrie et le Maroc, et de 30% pour la Tunisie par rapport  2020, a prcis un conseiller de l'excutif auprs du Figaro.
> 
> En effet, d'aprs les informations d'Europe 1, sur les six premiers mois de l'anne 2020, environ 63.000 visas ont t dlivrs pour 96.000 demandes. Sur les six premiers mois de l'anne 2021, plus de deux demandes sur trois faites par l'Algrie ont t accordes par la France. Emmanuel Macron a donc demand aux services consulaires du Quai d'Orsay de dlivrer pour les 6 prochains mois 31.500 visas maximum, soit une division par deux, prcise la chane.
> (...)
> En Algrie, seulement 22 obligations de quitter le territoire ont t effectivement appliques sur 7731 dcisions ordonnes par la justice entre janvier et juillet 2021. Concernant le Maroc, 3301 ressortissants ont reu une obligation de quitter le territoire, et seuls 80 ont t expulss dans les faits. Tandis qu'en Tunisie, 3424 ressortissants ont reu une obligation de quitter le territoire, une dcision applique  131 d'entre eux.


La vitesse est impressionnante :
Lyon : L'tudiant qui a lanc un uf sur Emmanuel Macron a t intern en psychiatrie



> Ltudiant de 19 ans, qui avait lanc lundi un uf sur Emmanuel Macron lors de sa visite au Sirha, a t intern  lhpital psychiatrique de Vinatier  lissue de sa garde  vue, apprend-on ce mardi du parquet de Lyon.

----------


## tanaka59

Bonsoir, 




> On dirait que Macron a une nouvelle ide pour gagner en popularit :
> Immigration : la France rduit de 50% les visas accords  l'Algrie et au Maroc


D'un ct c'est "un moindre mal" pour tenter d'endiguer un phnomne de boat people venu des ctes nord africaines. Vu que bon nombre de migrants explosent et n'ont pas de documents d'identits avec eux ... trs facile de faire croire qu'ils viennent d'un pays ... alors qu'en fait non :/




> La vitesse est impressionnante :
> Lyon : L'tudiant qui a lanc un uf sur Emmanuel Macron a t intern en psychiatrie


Je pencherai sur une personne avec un syndrome type aspeger ... qu'on interne . Certes cela ne se fait pas ... de la  interner c'est dsol ... Un handicap "coupable" d'tre handicap  ::?: 

Ce gouvernement ne plus rien n'en attendre de bon ... fort avec les faibles et faible avec les forts.

----------


## MABROUKI

> On dirait que Macron a une nouvelle ide pour gagner en popularit :
> Immigration : la France rduit de 50% les visas accords  l'Algrie et au Maroc
> 
> 
> La vitesse est impressionnante :
> Lyon : L'tudiant qui a lanc un uf sur Emmanuel Macron a t intern en psychiatrie


Les "migrants avec visa"  ne font pas partie  ma connaissance des migrants clandestins ,lesquels sont supposs tre entrs  l'insu des polices de frontires .
Ils sont donc identifis aussi bien par le gvt Franais que les gvts maghrbins ,lesquels sont alors tenus d'accepter le retour de leurs ressortissants.
La  communication  de Mr Attal sur  ce dossier est particulirement confuse  souhait ,peut tre en raison de considrations lectorales prsidentielles pour contrer l'extrme droite (Zemmour  et Marine).
Car jusqu'alors  les gvts Maghrbins refusaient  d'accepter le retour d'individus mal identifis ou inconnus chez eux ( cause surtout de la menace terroriste) 

Quant au pauvre etudiant   lui s'applique l'adage "qui veut noyer son chien, l'accuse de rage" .

----------


## Ryu2000

> Je pencherai sur une personne avec un syndrome


Je trouve que le diagnostic et la sanction sont tombs extrmement vite. Ce n'est pas anodin de se retrouver en hpital psychiatrique, sous certains aspects c'est similaire  tre condamn  une peine de prison.
Bon aprs peut-tre que le diagnostic est bon et que le gars a vraiment un problme. Et peut-tre que son sjour ne sera pas trop long. J'ai pas vu d'info l dessus.
En tout cas a fait peur, peut-tre que tous les opposants  Macron se feront interner.




> pour contrer l'extrme droite (Zemmour  et Marine).


Le RN n'est pas d'extrme droite.
C'est marrant, Marine montre bien qu'elle est beaucoup moins hardcore que Zemmour :
Marine Le Pen n'exclut pas de recourir  l'immigration en cas de pnuries de main-duvre



> Londres, en manque de chauffeurs routiers, s'est rsolu samedi  amender sa politique d'immigration et  accorder jusqu' 10.500 visas de travail de trois mois pour la priode allant jusqu' la fin de l'anne. Mais si demain on a besoin, je n'ai pas de problme avec a. *Il n'y a pas dans mon opposition  l'immigration, je ne sais quelle xnophobie qui ferait que je serais oppose idologiquement  l'immigration.* Mais en l'occurrence, je pense que la France n'est pas du tout, du tout, dans cette situation, a ajout Marine Le Pen.
> 
> *La Grande-Bretagne a un autre problme, auquel elle devrait peut-tre songer, c'est qu'elle a fait des choix trs ultra-libraux qui ont tir  la baisse les salaires et entran un point de rupture entre l'offre et la demande de travailleurs*, a-t-elle rtorqu. C'est ce message-l que je souhaite porter en France, dans les secteurs qui sont en tension, parfois, la seule solution, ce n'est pas l'immigration. Il y a d'autres solutions  mettre en place, a-t-elle estim.


Je trouve a parfait, elle arrive en disant  l'immigration n'est pas le sujet principal, l'important c'est d'amliorer les conditions de vie des travailleurs .
 L'immigration je m'en fous, moi je fais dans le social .

Mais c'est vrai qu'on a pas besoin de plus de maghrbins en France. C'est marrant a fait :
- Algrie : -50%
- Maroc : -50%
- Tunisie : -30%
L'quipe a Macron a du se dire "les tunisiens a va encore, mais alors les marocains et les algriens".

C'est cool de faire quelque chose pour limiter une certaine immigration lgale, mais il faut faire encore plus contre l'immigration illgale.
Et il aurait fallut s'occuper de ce problme il y a 40 ans, les communistes avaient anticip le truc. ( Il faut stopper l'immigration officielle et clandestine  Georges Marchais, 6 janvier 1981)

C'est bizarre de parler d'immigration en 2021, alors qu'il y a une crise conomique, des pnuries, un chmage massif, tout est au ralentit, tout va mal. La situation est catastrophique et t'as Macron qu'arrive "On va un peu diminuer le nombre de maghrbins qui arrivent lgalement en France, a devrait nous aider", je pense que a va pas suffire.

======
Dans un autre tout autre registre, le gouvernement galre a grer le problme des consommateurs de crack  Paris :
 LEtat nous jette des gens  : les habitants de Pantin et dAubervilliers ulcrs par la rponse des autorits au problme du crack



> Foin de  concertation  avec les lus locaux, le mur a t rig  dans la prcipitation , enchane Bertrand Kern, le maire (Parti socialiste) de Pantin, qui appelle  trouver une  solution prenne  au problme de la consommation de crack  qui mine le Nord et lEst parisiens depuis plus de dix ans . Et de rappeler que lhbergement durgence des majeurs est une responsabilit de lEtat.  Cest lEtat qui est comptent, mais cest le ministre de lintrieur qui sen occupe, tance M. Kern. Lapproche est seulement scuritaire, alors quil faut soigner ces gens qui sont en complte dtresse.

----------


## Cincinnatus

> Le RN n'est pas d'extrme droite.


C'est a, et la marmotte elle finit par bouffer le chocolat...  Pour valider a (pas la marmotte), faudrait songer  dfinir l'extrme ?

Et ta tirade sur l'immigration vs chmage, quelle est sa logique ? Tu ne prcises pas quels boulots les immigrs sont censs occuper, pourquoi ils ne sont pas pourvus par les personnes en place (autochtones, d'autres rgions, immigrs plus anciens)...

Bref, quels problmes vois-tu  cette immigration maghrbine ? 
Qu'y a-t-il de 'cool'  limiter l'immigration lgale ? utiliser des quotas doit reposer sur des donnes permettant de dfinir des besoins, pas se faire au doigt mouill, et n'a rien de 'cool'...

Dommage, il y a avait nanmoins une remarque intressante dans ton post: baisser les salaires n'attire pas les salaris (comme l'ont vu les anglais, qui se sont tirs les premiers de l'union). Et le libralisme a en fin de compte besoin de l'Etat (entre autres, de son arme).

----------


## Ryu2000

> faudrait songer  dfinir l'extrme ?


Ben justement a ne veut rien dire, c'est un lment de langage pour dcrdibiliser. Si tu demandes  Mlenchon, il va dire qu'il est n'est pas d'extrme gauche. Vu d'Isral ou d'Australie, le RN n'a rien d'extrme. Mais c'est fini le RN de toute faon, Zemmour est un pouvantail beaucoup plus effrayant. Ces partis sont utilis pour motiver les gens  massivement voter pour leur adversaire en cas d'accs au second tour.




> Tu ne prcises pas quels boulots les immigrs sont censs occuper


Ils peuvent faire absolument tous les mtiers disponible, mais les Franais galrent dj suffisamment  en trouver.
J'ai crois beaucoup de maghrbins dans ma FAC de science et dans le monde de l'entreprise (ingnieur BAC+5, thsard (bourse CIFRE)).
En ce moment ce n'est pas la folie au niveau des recrutements, sauf dans la restauration peut-tre. (en tout cas il y a trs peu de domaines qui recrutent)
Si on manquait de main d'uvre on pourrait accepter des migrants, mais ce n'est pas le cas. 

L'insertion des diplms des grandes coles en forte baisse avec la crise



> Si les tudiants des grandes coles ont estim, dans une rcente enqute, appartenir  une  gnration sacrifie  , les diplms en 2020 prennent aussi les effets de la crise sanitaire de plein fouet. Leur insertion professionnelle, bien qu'encore bonne, accuse un net recul note la nouvelle enqute de la Confrence des grandes coles, mene durant le premier trimestre 2021 auprs d'tudiants en cole d'ingnieurs, de commerce et d'autres spcialits fusionnes ensembles (instituts d'tudes politiques, coles d'architecture, de journalisme, de communication, de design).





> Bref, quels problmes vois-tu  cette immigration maghrbine ?


Il n'y a pas de travail, donc ils font augmenter le chmage et baisser les salaires.
Les gens veulent tellement faire parti de la vie active qu'ils acceptent des salaires bas, parce que c'est a ou l'enfer du chmage, puis du RSA.




> Qu'y a-t-il de 'cool'  limiter l'immigration lgale ?


a fait des dpenses en moins.
Il faut chercher les conomies partout.

----------


## pmithrandir

Immigration et chmages sont forcement connects.

Selon le profil de l'immigr, il prendra soit 
 - la place d'une personnes non qualifie, souvent avec des prtentions salariales ou en terme de conditions de travail infrieur  un local
 - la place d'une personnes qualifie, en limitant une pnurie et donc en nivelant les salaires par le bas.
 - la place d'une personne dans un job dj sous pay, et la il augmente le chmage, entrainant une pression  la baisse sur les conditions de travail.

C'est bien pour cela que plusieurs courants s'opposaient jusque dans le parti communiste sur ce sujet.

L'immigration reste une arme du capital pour "maitriser" les vellits des salaris en leur opposant des salaris moins exigeants.

Maintenant, l'immigration peut galement tre vertueuse si elle s'accompagne d'un encadrement des conditions salariales et conditions de travail... et si elle apporte une richesse  mme de gnrer plus de valeur, et donc plus de partage pour la population.


Il ne faut pas oublier que le march du travail est peu ou prou soumis  la loi de l'offre et de la demande. Si le RU ne trouve pas de chauffeur routier, c'est parce qu'ils se sont habitu a payer un chauffeur et  le traiter comme un polonais. Qu'ils le payent avec un salaire dcent en Angleterre et ils trouveront immdiatement des candidats. C'est bien un protectionnisme en faveur des populations... mais qui va a rebours des intrts du capital. Se joue alors une bataille entre course aux profits, rentabilit, hausse de prix et hausse de salaire. Cela dbouche souvent sur une inflation.

C'est la mme problmatique que l'usine qui embauche au smic et qui maltraite ses employs et qui se retrouve  embaucher la lie des intrimaires. Ils payeraient 10% de plus que le smic, offrirait le caf en mettant en place un programme d'amlioration de l'usine qui inclue les employs... ils auraient un turn over minimaliste et une productivit plus grande.



Maintenant, je trouve le problme assez dcal. Le COVID a largement rebattu les cartes en terme de rapport de force. La libert acquise en tltravaillant, la reconnaissance de l'importance des "petits" mtiers, l'exigence de voir ses enfants... tout cela est en train de changer.
Je voyais hier une annonce de Boursorama qui gnralise le tltravail a 90%, avec 2 jours de prsence dans les locaux par mois, transport et htel pays. D'un seul coup, c'est toute la France qui peut postuler chez eux, c'est galement la possibilit pour les familles de gagner beaucoup de pouvoir d'achat en se localisant dans des villes moins onreuses, plus agrables, etc... ou simplement darrter de payer une nounou pour garder les enfants pendant les allez retour au travail.
J'ai un collgue qui s'absente tous les jour 10 min a 16h30 pour aller chercher sa fille, et qui la garde en travaillant. Avant, il devait la laisser  quelqu'un.

Si on me propose un salaire parisien -20% avec la possibilit de travailler  distance sur ces conditions... Je pense que j'y gagne largement. 
Cela veut donc dire que pass une priode d'euphorie, les salaires vont tre tir vers le bas pour ces profils, avec la possibilit pour l'entreprise d'conomiser sur les salaires tout au augmentant le pouvoir d'achat de ses employs.

----------


## Cincinnatus

Donc on revient  une problmatique d'embauche, slectionnant les salaris les moins chers. Pas d'immigration.
Juste de la rglementation et du respect des employs. 
Le problme vient donc du patronat, qui n'est pas cit par le gouvernement.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Le problme vient donc du patronat, qui n'est pas cit par le gouvernement.


Dans la hirarchie du pouvoir, les banques, les mdias et les grosses entreprises sont au dessus du gouvernement.
Les membres du gouvernement ne sont que des marionnettes, ils se font manipuler par des lobbys. (il y a des vidos de Francis Bouygues  propos des immigrs)
Pour tre lu il faut avoir de l'argent et le soutient des mdias, donc il faut se soumettre  des milliardaires.

Les gros patrons ont toujours t pro immigration, d'abord ils ont fait du lobbying pour faire venir un maximum d'immigrs afin d'avoir de la main d'uvre non qualifi pas cher.
Les immigrs taient exploits et les Franais ont vu leur salaire arrter d'augmenter : "si t'es pas content casse toi, il y en 15 qui veulent prendre ta place".
Aprs les patrons ont pouss le regroupement familial pour crer du chmage, ce qui permet de baisser les salaires.

----------


## David_g

Sarkozy qui fait appel de sa condamnation,  il prends des risques (infime certes) mais si en appel, il prend ne serait ce que 2 jours de prison ferme de plus, on ne pourrait plus amnager sa peine (ce qui par contre serait cohrent avec ce qu'il pense de cela vu que pour lui au dessus de 6 mois > Zonzon)

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Maintenant, je trouve le problme assez dcal. Le COVID a largement rebattu les cartes en terme de rapport de force. La libert acquise en tltravaillant, la reconnaissance de l'importance des "petits" mtiers, l'exigence de voir ses enfants... tout cela est en train de changer.
> Je voyais hier une annonce de Boursorama qui gnralise le tltravail a 90%, avec 2 jours de prsence dans les locaux par mois, transport et htel pays. D'un seul coup, c'est toute la France qui peut postuler chez eux, c'est galement la possibilit pour les familles de gagner beaucoup de pouvoir d'achat en se localisant dans des villes moins onreuses, plus agrables, etc... ou simplement darrter de payer une nounou pour garder les enfants pendant les allez retour au travail.
> J'ai un collgue qui s'absente tous les jour 10 min a 16h30 pour aller chercher sa fille, et qui la garde en travaillant. Avant, il devait la laisser  quelqu'un.
> 
> Si on me propose un salaire parisien -20% avec la possibilit de travailler  distance sur ces conditions... Je pense que j'y gagne largement. 
> Cela veut donc dire que pass une priode d'euphorie, les salaires vont tre tir vers le bas pour ces profils, avec la possibilit pour l'entreprise d'conomiser sur les salaires tout au augmentant le pouvoir d'achat de ses employs.


Ta tirade sur le tltravail et "tout" ce qu'il apporte est typique des personnes ayant un job de bureau. Mais, quid de ceux qui travaillent,  la chaine ou pas, dans des usines ? Des gens du btiment ? De ceux dans la restauration ? Des chauffeurs livreurs ? etc... Eux, le tltravail, a leur en touche sans faire bouger (comme aurait dit un ancien prsident).  
Quant aux consquences du tltravail, c'est aussi une monte en flche des prix de l'immobilier dans les rgions desservies par une TGV, parce que les bobos parisiens revendent leurs apparts parisien et achtent  n'importe quel prix des biens dans ces provinces. Rsultat, les personnes du cru ne peuvent plus se loger ! 
Pas  dire, c'est cool le tltravail, mais par pour tous.

----------


## DevTroglodyte

> Selon le profil de l'immigr, il prendra soit
> - la place d'une personnes non qualifie, souvent avec des prtentions salariales ou en terme de conditions de travail infrieur  un local
> - la place d'une personnes qualifie, en limitant une pnurie et donc en nivelant les salaires par le bas.
> - la place d'une personne dans un job dj sous pay, et la il augmente le chmage, entrainant une pression  la baisse sur les conditions de travail.


T'as oubli le cas : "la place que personne ne veut". En gnral c'est un job non qualifi, sous pay,  des horaires dcals et trs peu panouissant.

----------


## pmithrandir

> Ta tirade sur le tltravail et "tout" ce qu'il apporte est typique des personnes ayant un job de bureau. Mais, quid de ceux qui travaillent,  la chaine ou pas, dans des usines ? Des gens du btiment ? De ceux dans la restauration ? Des chauffeurs livreurs ? etc... Eux, le tltravail, a leur en touche sans faire bouger (comme aurait dit un ancien prsident).  
> Quant aux consquences du tltravail, c'est aussi une monte en flche des prix de l'immobilier dans les rgions desservies par une TGV, parce que les bobos parisiens revendent leurs apparts parisien et achtent  n'importe quel prix des biens dans ces provinces. Rsultat, les personnes du cru ne peuvent plus se loger ! 
> Pas  dire, c'est cool le tltravail, mais par pour tous.


Oui, le tltravail ne concerne pas tout le monde, mais on voit aussi que les domaine de la restauration ont d'norme problme de recrutements... parce que les gens ne sont plus disposs autant qu'avant.
Si le fait de tltravailler est un avantage, on arrivera peut tre au constat que de ne pas pouvoir le faire est un dsavantage, qu'il faut compenser. Dit autrement, on risque de se retrouver avec des attentes plus fortes des personnes forces de se dplacer, qui mettrons dans la balance cette difficult par rapport  d'autres job.

Pour la monte des prix, c'est pour moi la revenche des villes moyennes qui priclitaient a petit feu depuis 30 ans. On voit venir des nouveaux habitants, qui vont forcement redynamiser les commerces, avoir des attentes en terme de service, de culture, etc... Cela va donc forcement engendrer un mouvement de richesse depuis paris vers la province, et donc uen redistribution  l'chelle du pays.

Je m'attend a une seconde vague dans quelques annes quand la fonction publique verra son attractivit nettement affecte par la centralisation, et ou des grands projets de migration en dehors de la rgion parisienne verront le jour pour "satisfaire" les fonctionnaires.




> T'as oubli le cas : "la place que personne ne veut". En gnral c'est un job non qualifi, sous pay,  des horaires dcals et trs peu panouissant.


Ca n'existe pas. Tout est question d'argent. Si tu payes assez cher, tu trouveras toujours un volontaire  un moment.

Tu me proposes ca pour 1000 par mois, je ne suis pas interress. Mais pour 4000 ca ne me gne plus autant.

----------


## tanaka59

Bonsoir, 




> Je m'attend a une seconde vague dans quelques annes quand la fonction publique verra son attractivit nettement affecte par la centralisation, et ou des grands projets de migration en dehors de la rgion parisienne verront le jour pour "satisfaire" les fonctionnaires.


Il y a un an tout pile on en parlait dj : https://www.lagazettedescommunes.com...ince-des-2021/

Pour reprendre ta phrase , le phnomne "commence" dj.

---

Vers un big bang des enseignes d'hypermarchs en France et / ou Europe ?

https://www.lesechos.fr/industrie-se...dation-1350947

Auchan annonce des pour-parls avec Carrefour pour une fusion ventuelle.

Quelques chiffres :

Carrefour > dispose des plus gros hyper en superficie
Auchan > tient les 7/8 premires places du top 10 des hyper faisant les meilleurs CA , la moitier sont en Nord-Pas de Calais
Leclerc > enseigne d'hypermarch qui a le plus d'hyper en France (prs de 400) , c'est celle aussi qui  le plus de surface de vente ... 3,1 millions de M

La liste exhaustive des hyper en France :

Leclerc
Auchan
Carrefour
Gant (groupe Casino)
Monoprix (groupe Casino aussi , situ plutt en centre ville pour des CSP++ )
Hyper U
Intermarch Hyper
Cora 

Cela promet une jolie casse dans les mois  venir ... 

A noter aussi, Auchan a eu des pour-parls avec Systme U, pour racheter les Hyper U et revendre Auchan Supermarch (ex Attac et Simply Market).

----------


## ABCIWEB

> Si le fait de tltravailler est un avantage, on arrivera peut tre au constat que de ne pas pouvoir le faire est un dsavantage, qu'il faut compenser. Dit autrement, on risque de se retrouver avec des attentes plus fortes des personnes forces de se dplacer, qui mettrons dans la balance cette difficult par rapport  d'autres job.


Il n'y a pas que des avantages dans le tl travail car il est plus difficile dans ces conditions de sparer travail et vie prive, donc potentiellement plus de Burn out. C'est aussi plus ou moins la fin des heures sup rmunres, la disparition de liens sociaux, un isolement dans lequel on ne retrouve pas la dynamique d'un travail en quipe etc. On ne peut pas dire que cela soit systmatiquement un avantage, sauf quand c'est choisi.




> Oui, le tltravail ne concerne pas tout le monde, mais on voit aussi que les domaine de la restauration ont d'norme problme de recrutements... parce que les gens ne sont plus disposs autant qu'avant.


Les problmes de recrutement dans les bars/restaurants/htels sont peut-tre accentus par la sortie de crise du covid. Aprs de nombreux mois de restrictions concernant les sorties, les intrimaires qui travaillent l't avaient sans doute aussi envie de prendre un peu l'air, possible que le problme se tasse avec le retour  une situation normale. Aprs si le secteur est rgulirement sous tension, il faut effectivement regarder du ct des conditions de travail en regard du salaire. 

On a dj baiss la TVA sur la restauration il y a quelques annes pour soi-disant augmenter les salaires... Aucun effet bien entendu, les patrons on encaisss les bnfices sans augmenter leurs salaris, comme quoi la thorie du ruissellement ne fonctionne jamais, mais faut pas le dire, faut pas le voir, puisque c'est la marotte de Macron pour justifier sa politique de cadeaux aux trs riches au dtriment des autres. 

Dernire ide lumineuse, la dfiscalisation des pourboires par cartes bancaire, alors qu'ils sont quasiment toujours pays en liquide. Bien entendu dans cet article, Macron et le patronat se vantent d'avoir trouv LA solution pour relancer le secteur. Compter sur la gnrosit des consommateurs pour que les salaris aient un salaire dcent, c'est pas gagn, surtout aprs les cascades d'augmentations des prix de l'nergie et du reste. Et puis le comportement des consommateurs n'est jamais influenc par les conditions de travail des salaris, sinon les services de livraison  domicile et plus gnralement l'ubrisation de la socit ne serait pas en plein essor. Bref de la com, du bruit, pour dire qu'on prend le problme en compte, et que rien ne change surtout pas le salaire des employs, comme d'habitude.

----------


## Cincinnatus

> Je m'attend a une seconde vague dans quelques annes quand la fonction publique verra son attractivit nettement affecte par la centralisation, et ou des grands projets de migration en dehors de la rgion parisienne verront le jour pour "satisfaire" les fonctionnaires.


La fonction publique a du mal  recruter (cf les postes non pourvus aux concours de profs ou dans les hpitaux, les plus visibles). Et ct informatique, elle paye - relativement - mal ses agents et les ministres font appel aux gants du conseil/ingnierie pour les projets nationaux qui font plaisir aux politiques mais sont trop gros pour russir. Certains contractuels sont plutt bien pays sur des profils spcifiques et ncessaires (car manque de personnels titulaires) mais ils restent en CDD.




> Ca n'existe pas. Tout est question d'argent. Si tu payes assez cher, tu trouveras toujours un volontaire  un moment.
> 
> Tu me proposes ca pour 1000 par mois, je ne suis pas interress. Mais pour 4000 ca ne me gne plus autant.


Justement, les boulots dont personne ne veut ne sont pas pays 4000, mme pas 1000. Et l on retrouve les immigrs, en particulier sans-papiers. Ou les Roumains (donc membres  de l'UE) sous-traitants de sous-traitants.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Oui, le tltravail ne concerne pas tout le monde, mais on voit aussi que les domaine de la restauration ont d'norme problme de recrutements... parce que les gens ne sont plus disposs autant qu'avant.


Le problme de la restauration c'est aussi des salaires de misre pour des horaires  la con (coupure l'aprs-midi), finir tard le soir, travailler le week-end tout a pour le smic.  ::aie:: 




> Pour la monte des prix, c'est pour moi la revenche des villes moyennes qui priclitaient a petit feu depuis 30 ans. On voit venir des nouveaux habitants, qui vont forcement redynamiser les commerces, avoir des attentes en terme de service, de culture, etc... Cela va donc forcement engendrer un mouvement de richesse depuis paris vers la province, et donc uen redistribution  l'chelle du pays.


Oui et non. En Bretagne, ce qu'on voit surtout ce sont des parisiens qui achtent une rsidence secondaire (leurs salaires parisiens le leur permettent). Donc, des logements qui ne vont tre utiliss que quelques jours par an, alors mme que des locaux ne peuvent se loger, car ces mmes parisiens ont fait exploser les prix.
On en parle ici
Je crois, que de toutes faons, les rsidences secondaires sont un problme (alors que le logement est un des plus gros point noir actuellement) et qu'il faudra, un moment ou un autre, s'y atteler.

----------


## tanaka59

Bonsoir, 




> Je crois, que de toutes faons, les rsidences secondaires sont un problme (alors que le logement est un des plus gros point noir actuellement) et qu'il faudra, un moment ou un autre, s'y atteler.


Pas entirement d'accord ...

D'un ct si c'est pour faire du "cage  poule" faon Languedoc ou ct d'azur non merci ... C'est la qu'est le problme ... 

En revanche en milieux rural on est bien comptant d'avoir ces rsidents secondaire, qui font tourner le petit commerce et vite "une mort clinique" des milieux ruraux ... A la pelle il y a presque 1 millions d'trangers qui ont une rsidence secondaire en France, dont 300 000 anglais.

----------


## Ryu2000

> En revanche en milieux rural on est bien comptant d'avoir ces rsidents secondaire


Peu de gens ont les moyens de possder 2 logements. Il y a un choix  faire, soit la ville pour le travail et le stress, soit la campagne pour la qualit de vie et la paix.
C'est bizarre que tu parles toujours de ceux qui ont une maison secondaire alors que t'as l'air de galrer  trouver des CDD ou des missions d'intrims.

Bon aprs pour l'histoire "L'immobilier augmente en Bretagne  cause des parisiens qui achtent des maisons secondaires" c'est rien compar aux villages Franais colls  la Suisse, en bossant en Suisse tu multiplies ton salaire au moins par 3 (et a fonctionne pour l'usine, les grandes surfaces, les restaurants), des gens de la France entire viennent prs de la Suisse et a doit vraiment faire chier ceux qui habitent l.
Mais il y a quand mme un bon ct, a fait des venir des couples qui font des enfants et a permet de faire tourner des coles, des petits magasins, parfois des bars.




> La fonction publique a du mal  recruter (cf les postes non pourvus aux concours de profs ou dans les hpitaux, les plus visibles).


Gnralement dans les concours de professeur des coles il y a beaucoup plus de candidats que de places. ( part  Versailles et Crteil, mais c'est une exception)
LES DONNES STATISTIQUES DES CONCOURS DE RECRUTEMENT DE PROFESSEURS DES COLES DE LA SESSION 2021

Pour les professeurs de collge ce n'est peut-tre pas la mme chose, je ne sais pas.
J'imagine que pour tre professeur d'anglais au collge il doit y avoir pas mal de candidats, parce que a sonne comme un truc de branleur dit comme a, donc a doit attirer du monde.




> Justement, les boulots dont personne ne veut ne sont pas pays 4000, mme pas 1000.


Ces salaires devraient augmenter. Ceux qui font des mtiers pnible mritent de gagner plus.
Il y a des gens qui travaillent en grande surface ou  l'usine depuis 15 ans et qui ne gagnent pas plus de 1500 net/mois, c'est inhumain.
Bosser  l'usine c'est l'enfer, c'est reproduire le mme mouvement des milliers de fois par jour, souvent dans un environnement bruyant et chaud.
Bosser en grande surface c'est galement l'enfer, parce qu'en principe il faut tre souriant avec les clients.

=====
French Tech : Emmanuel Macron veut que la France prenne le leadership en Europe
Et moi je veux gagner l'euromillion...
Il est encore l  nous faire chier avec ces startups

Macron essaie de faire monter le score de Zemmour :
Election prsidentielle 2022 : aprs lavoir ignor, Emmanuel Macron cible Eric Zemmour



> Ayant longtemps considr quune candidature du polmiste dextrme droite dsavantagerait surtout le RN et la droite, le chef de lEtat et les ministres nexcluent plus de se retrouver face  lui au second tour et le critiquent dsormais ouvertement.


Macron ne mrite pas de se retrouver au second tour, mais c'est tellement le bordel qu'il va surement y arriver  ::(: .
En cas de second tour Macron, Zemmour, je n'irais pas voter.

Nous nous rapprochons petit  petit de la dictature :
Emmanuel Macron installe une commission sur le complotisme
C'est un ministre de la vrit avec un autre nom.

----------


## MABROUKI

> Le RN n'est pas d'extrme droite.
> C'est marrant, Marine montre bien qu'elle est beaucoup moins hardcore que Zemmour :
> Marine Le Pen n'exclut pas de recourir  l'immigration en cas de pnuries de main-duvre
> 
> Mais c'est vrai qu'on a pas besoin de plus de maghrbins en France. C'est marrant a fait :
> - Algrie : -50%
> - Maroc : -50%
> - Tunisie : -30%
> L'quipe a Macron a du se dire "les tunisiens a va encore, mais alors les marocains et les algriens".
> ...


l'illgale  est le revers de la lgale .
l'immigration  c'est le bassin qui fuit (clandestins)  tant qu'il existe  un frein(robinet gripp)  la libre circulation des personnes (visas obligatoires avec quota restrictif).
Dans les annes 60 et 70  sans ces fameux visas , le nombre de clandestins tait moins nombreux et beaucoup d'entre eux faisaient "naturellement" le trajet de retour au pays d'origine.
Anecdote  : j'ai  fait mon stage d'tudes  Lille  EDF  vers les annes 75, et j'ai  constat l'arrive de beaucoup de "migrants clandestins" marocains voulant passer en Belgique & turcs  voulant passer en RFA .
la  cause de l'arrive de ces "clandestins" : une politique de visas avec quota de la Belgique et de la RFA.
Cette politique des  visas avec quota  est pire  que le mal  qu'elle  cense combattre.

----------


## pmithrandir

Jon, je parle des parisiens qui se dlocalisent pour tltravailler depuis la province, tu me reponds en parlant de rsidence secondaire... je n'y trouve pas mon compte.

Depuis 30-50 ans, on voit une monte dmesure de l'attractivit de paris, en particulier a cause de la centralisation conomique et politique. 
La dcentralisation politique a commenc il y a 20 ans, mais l'conomie trainait la patte, berce des impossibilit du travail  distance.

Sans en faire la panace, l'ouverture de cette possibilit offre de nombreux dbouchs, en particuliers celui de rpartir ses salaris sur tout le territoire, la ou ca coute moins cher, et de leur fournir un meilleur niveau de vie en les payant moins.

Pour moi, ce changement est plutot une bonne chose, puisque cela permet de donner la possibilit a de nombreuses personnes qui subissent la vie parisienne de s'en chapper. Le tout en dynamisant les villes moyennes. 

Alors oui, les prix vont augmenter, mais la boulangre va pouvoir garder sa boutique, le fleuriste va voir plus souvent un client, le btiment v construire ou rnover en masse, et tous les services locaux vont s'en trouver booster. les mairie toucheront galement plus d'impots directs ou indirects de cette activit conomique.


On aura dailleur je pense une autre tape, fiscale, pour rpartie la taxe professionnelle selon le lieu d'habitat des tltravailleurs. cette contribution aux infrastructures, routes, internet, transports, etc... qui est normalement associe au lieu de vie et de travail des salaris. Avec les mtropoles, ca restera grable de partager le magot entre 15-20 bnficiaires au pro rata des lieux de tltravail des salaris.

----------


## DevTroglodyte

> Pour moi, ce changement est plutot une bonne chose, puisque cela permet de donner la possibilit a de nombreuses personnes qui subissent la vie parisienne de s'en chapper. Le tout en dynamisant les villes moyennes.
> 
> Alors oui, les prix vont augmenter, mais la boulangre va pouvoir garder sa boutique, le fleuriste va voir plus souvent un client, le btiment v construire ou rnover en masse, et tous les services locaux vont s'en trouver booster. les mairie toucheront galement plus d'impots directs ou indirects de cette activit conomique.


Et en attendant que a arrive, on va pleurer sur les prix de l'immobilier qui s'envolent. Dj que la croissance des grandes villes de province faisait monter les prix avant le covid, mais l, a change encore plus vite... Il suffit de voir qu'il y a des associations qui se montent en Bretagne pour limiter l'achat de rsidences par des non locaux pour que les gens du cru puissent se loger... Il va falloir encadrer tout a, notamment en limitant les salaires des tltravailleurs pour qu'il soit corrl avec les salaires de leur lieu de rsidence et non de leur lieu de travail, et limiter d'une maniere ou d'une autre les achats de rsidences secondaires.




> On aura dailleur je pense une autre tape, fiscale, pour rpartie la taxe professionnelle selon le lieu d'habitat des tltravailleurs. cette contribution aux infrastructures, routes, internet, transports, etc... qui est normalement associe au lieu de vie et de travail des salaris. Avec les mtropoles, ca restera grable de partager le magot entre 15-20 bnficiaires au pro rata des lieux de tltravail des salaris.


une taxe cible sur les tltravailleurs, a va etre compliqu  mettre en place, il suffit qu'une personne fasse une reconversion pour que son statut change (et c'est pas un changement de pallier de l'impot sur le revenu). Il faudra surtout faire en sorte que les grilles de salaires dpendent du lieu de rsidence. Par contre oui, pour les contrats qui courent actuellement, c'est plus compliqu.

----------


## Jon Shannow

Pierre, tu vois cela de l'il d'un bobo parisien qui travaille dans un bureau, derrire un cran. Alors, oui, pouvoir travailler en face de la mer alors que sa boite est  Paris, c'est sr, c'est cool.
Maintenant, mets toi  la place du jeune qui a grandi dans cette petite ville si prise par les tltravailleurs, et qui n'a pas fait d'tudes (quelque soit la raison, faire des tudes, et travailler derrire un cran n'est pas une fin en soi, et n'est pas non plus le choix de tout le monde), alors que normalement il pouvait se trouver un petit boulot, et puis un petit appart dans ses moyens, l, il se retrouve avec une concurrence dloyale, de personnes ayant un trop plein de fric, qui fait monter les prix de faon irrationnelle, et se retrouve coinc  devoir jouer les Tanguy chez ses parents, parce que son petit salaire de manuvre provincial ne suffit plus.

C'est aussi a cette ralit.

----------


## tanaka59

Bonjour, 




> C'est bizarre que tu parles toujours de ceux qui ont une maison secondaire alors que t'as l'air de galrer  trouver des CDD ou des missions d'intrims.


Il existe une loi qui interdit de connaitre des gens qui en ont  (familles, amis, proches ) ?




> Pierre, tu vois cela de l'il d'un bobo parisien qui travaille dans un bureau, derrire un cran. Alors, oui, pouvoir travailler en face de la mer alors que sa boite est  Paris, c'est sr, c'est cool.
> Maintenant, mets toi  la place du jeune qui a grandi dans cette petite ville si prise par les tltravailleurs, et qui n'a pas fait d'tudes (quelque soit la raison, faire des tudes, et travailler derrire un cran n'est pas une fin en soi, et n'est pas non plus le choix de tout le monde), alors que normalement il pouvait se trouver un petit boulot, et puis un petit appart dans ses moyens, l, il se retrouve avec une concurrence dloyale, de personnes ayant un trop plein de fric, qui fait monter les prix de faon irrationnelle, et se retrouve coinc  devoir jouer les Tanguy chez ses parents, parce que son petit salaire de manuvre provincial ne suffit plus.
> 
> C'est aussi a cette ralit.


CQFD

----------


## Ryu2000

> on petit salaire de manuvre provincial ne suffit plus.


Il y a des logements sociaux, il y a des aides.
Et arrtez d'exagrer il n'y a pas eu un mouvement massif de parisiens vers tous les villages de Bretagne Il y a plein d'endroits o les prix n'ont pas du augmenter d'un chouia. Il suffit d'viter les principales villes comme Rennes, Brest, Quimper, Lorient, Vannes, Saint-Brieuc, Saint-Malo, Lanester, Fougres, Lannion, Concarneau, Ploemeur, Vitr, Bruz, Cesson-Svign, Hennebont, Landerneau, Morlaix, Douarnenez, Plrin, Guipavas, Pontivy, Plougastel-Daoulas, Auray, Plouzan, Quimperl, Saint-Jacques-de-la-Lande, Ploufragan, Relecq-Kerhuon, Pac, Dinan, Guidel, Saint-Av, Betton, Chantepie, Dinard, Lamballe-Armor, etc.




> C'est aussi a cette ralit.


Le tltravail a peut tre gnial pour ceux qui ont toujours vcu loin des grandes villes, si quelqu'un trouve un travail 100%  distance, il peut travailler sans avoir  bouger et a c'est cool  :+1: 

===
Immobilier en Bretagne : les prix augmentent, est-ce de la faute des Parisiens ?



> Pour les dernires donnes de juin 2021, Olivier Arens confirme lors dune confrence de presse le 24 juin que lon  ne note pas une hausse significative de la part des Franciliens dans les transactions. Ils ne sont pas plus nombreux aujourdhui malgr le ressenti. 
> 
> Par exemple, pour le cas de Nantes (Loire-Atlantique),  les Parisiens sont marginaux.  Le Golfe du Morbihan connat mme une baisse du taux de Franciliens comme acqureurs.

----------


## seedbarrett

> Il y a des logements sociaux, il y a des aides.
> Et arrtez d'exagrer il n'y a pas eu un mouvement massif de parisiens vers tous les villages de Bretagne Il y a plein d'endroits o les prix n'ont pas du augmenter d'un chouia. Il suffit d'viter les principales villes comme Rennes, Brest, Quimper, Lorient, Vannes, Saint-Brieuc, Saint-Malo, Lanester, Fougres, Lannion, Concarneau, Ploemeur, Vitr, Bruz, Cesson-Svign, Hennebont, Landerneau, Morlaix, Douarnenez, Plrin, Guipavas, Pontivy, Plougastel-Daoulas, Auray, Plouzan, Quimperl, Saint-Jacques-de-la-Lande, Ploufragan, Relecq-Kerhuon, Pac, Dinan, Guidel, Saint-Av, Betton, Chantepie, Dinard, Lamballe-Armor, etc.



J'arrive pas  savoir si c'est une blague ou si tu viens vraiment de citer des villes qui sont dj toutes petites. Plrin je connais bien, j'y ai pass vraiment beaucoup de temps dans ma vie. Le boulot commence doucement  arriver, mais si c'est pas cher il y a une raison, y'a rien. Alors oui, je trouve a problmatique que les locaux ne puisse pas se loger. Parce que je sais ce que c'est d'avoir des appartements insalubres parce que t'es jeune apprenti en ile de france. Je sais ce que c'est de se poser la question "les courses ou le loyer ?" et que je ne souhaite a  personne, et encore moins  quelqu'un qui bosse mais qui gagne mal sa vie. 
Et mme je vois que tu cite brest, mais il y a 3 employeur dans la ville : Naval group, thales et CMB (crdit mutuel de bretagne bande de coquins). Tu fais quoi si t'es pas dans l'IT ? Les zones commerciales de bords de ville ont dtruit le commerce du centre, mme l y'a plus de taff. Donc si t'es pas fan de java tu peux pas bosser, et maintenant mme plus te loger.
On va devoir faire quelque chose, peut tre que ce serait enfin le moment d'uniformiser les revenus et taxes dans l'UE ?

----------


## Ryu2000

> J'arrive pas  savoir si c'est une blague


Citer des villes c'est une blague. (la liste est trop longue)
En ralit ce n'est pas de la faute aux parisiens si les loyers augmentent, c'est surtout des locaux qui achtent l-bas, les prix ont augments avant que la mode du tltravail n'apparaisse. (en tout cas c'est ce qu'ils disent dans l'article que j'ai trouv)














> Alors oui, je trouve a problmatique que les locaux ne puisse pas se loger.


Vos histoires de loyer lev en Bretagne c'est du pipi de chat  ct des zones qui jouxtent la Suisse.
En zone frontalire il n'y a gnralement pas de boulot du ct Franais et tout est cher  cause des frontaliers (ils gagnent au moins 4000 net/mois).

Bon aprs ce serait chouette si partout les loyers taient moins lev. a va peut-tre finir par arriver, avec la crise conomique et tout a.
L'immobilier est une autre bulle qui gonfle sans raison, toutes les bulles sont voues  exploser.

Pas de bulle immobilire en France, mais gare  lexcs de confiance



> La France est lun des pays riches o le march rsidentiel est le plus risqu,  cause de la hausse rcente des volumes de crdit  lhabitat et de lcart croissant des prix par rapport aux loyers, selon Oxford Economics. En juin, le taux moyen de crdit immobilier a atteint 1,06 %, un plus bas en vingt ans. Les rgulateurs financiers ont durci les conditions doctroi.

----------


## pmithrandir

Je n'ai jamais habit  Paris  ::): 

Je vois surtout ca avec l'oeil de celui qui a habit dans une petite ville de province, angouleme.
Oui, on pouvait se loger pour pas trop cher, mais le chomage guettait tous ceux qui voulaient rester. Et ceux qui avaient la chance d'avoir un boulot ne pouvaient pas en changer quand ils en avaient marre aussi simplement, ce qui donnait une relation salariale dsquilibre.

Les commerces fermaient petit a petit, par manque de repreneur ou par faillite. Avec eux, tous ces petits boulots... qui font vivre ton mec sans qualification. plus que manoeuvre, c'tait souvent RSA et interim.
Ce mec n'avait dailleur pas accs aux beaux appartements, il tait dj en HLM ou dans des endroits assez miteux, et pas cher.



pour la dimension taxes, je pensais a la contribution locale des entreprises. Il y a des taxes locales qui financent les services et les infrastructures. Dans le cas d'une dispersion des salaris, cette taxe parait peu logique. En revanche, ce que je notais, c'est le fait que vu le nombre rduit d'interlocuteurs potentiel, on verra peut etre merger un partage de ces taxes locales selon le nombre de salaris prsent dans chaque mtropole / dpartement.

----------


## Fuigi

> Pierre, tu vois cela de l'il d'un bobo parisien qui travaille dans un bureau, derrire un cran. Alors, oui, pouvoir travailler en face de la mer alors que sa boite est  Paris, c'est sr, c'est cool.
> Maintenant, mets toi  la place du jeune qui a grandi dans cette petite ville si prise par les tltravailleurs, et qui n'a pas fait d'tudes (quelque soit la raison, faire des tudes, et travailler derrire un cran n'est pas une fin en soi, et n'est pas non plus le choix de tout le monde), alors que normalement il pouvait se trouver un petit boulot, et puis un petit appart dans ses moyens, l, il se retrouve avec une concurrence dloyale, de personnes ayant un trop plein de fric, qui fait monter les prix de faon irrationnelle, et se retrouve coinc  devoir jouer les Tanguy chez ses parents, parce que son petit salaire de manuvre provincial ne suffit plus.
> 
> C'est aussi a cette ralit.


Et tu parles du pire des cas, mais a impacte mme les personnes ayant fait des tudes. J'ai une collgue sa maison a prit 20 % depuis le covid, 40 % depuis 4 ans. A l'poque j'avais achet un bien similaire dans les mmes prix. Ben du coup maintenant j'aurais pas moyen de trouver ce que je veux dans mon prix. De l'autre ct les salaires ne vont (n'ont) pas augmenter aussi vite.
A long terme cela ira peut-tre mieux mais a risque d'tre compliqu pour les personnes qui vivaient sur place et n'taient pas dj propritaire.

J'espre effectivement que Ryu c'est une blague car l tu dis juste au pauvre loignez vous, ayez un long trajet pour aller au travail tant pis.

----------


## tanaka59

Bonjour, 




> CMB (crdit mutuel de bretagne bande de coquins).


Non Arkea  ::P:

----------


## seedbarrett

> Non Arkea


C'est vrai je me fais toujours avoir, trop de blagues dessus avec les copains, a laisse des traces  ::mouarf::

----------


## tanaka59

Bonsoir, 




> C'est vrai je me fais toujours avoir, trop de blagues dessus avec les copains, a laisse des traces


J'ai travaill pour une entreprise lilloise , qui avait un contrat de rciprocit sur des activits bancaires avec Arka ...

Arka c'est l'une des 3 divisions du CM-CIC (Crdit Mutuel CIC)

CM-CIC 19 (19 caisses locales + CIC, Euro Information)
Arka (avec 3 caisses locales , Bretagne, Aquitaine, Macif Central, Allianz Bank , BPE, Frotuneo , ...)
CM Nord Europe (avec Cofidis, Mona bank , Floa bank (ex Casino bank), BKCP (en Belgique) ... )

C'est un monstre le Crdit Mutuel comme banque.  :8O:

----------


## halaster08

> En revanche en milieux rural on est bien comptant d'avoir ces rsidents secondaire, qui font tourner le petit commerce et vite "une mort clinique" des milieux ruraux ...


C'est tout le contraire !
Le rsident secondaire il est l 3-4 semaines dans l'anne, le reste du temps c'est vide et donc a consomme pas, donc le commerce local il fait la gueule, c'est le rsident principal qui fait vivre le petit commerce.
Je l'ai vu du cot de chez mon pre a la montagne, un petit village qui petit a petit s'est fait "mang" par les touristes qui achtent les chalets a des prix que les locaux ne peuvent pas se permettre, rsultat au bout d'un moment tous les petits commerce ont fait faillite, impossible de survivre hors priode de cong

----------


## tanaka59

Bonsoir, 




> Le rsident secondaire il est l 3-4 semaines dans l'anne, le reste du temps c'est vide et donc a consomme pas, donc le commerce local il fait la gueule,


Dans le dpartement du Pas de Calais et certains coin du sud du dpartement du Nord, c'est les anglais, belge et hollandais qui ont des rsidences secondaires. Plutt prsent "en mois" . Souvent des retraites , parfois aussi des gens avec de jeunes enfants (csp ++).

J'ai des dizaines d'exemples de patelin dans le Pas de Calais ou c'est les anglais qui ont investis les lieux  ::lol::

----------


## Ryu2000

> J'ai des dizaines d'exemples de patelin dans le Pas de Calais ou c'est les anglais qui ont investis les lieux


Et alors ?
a ne change rien, c'est toujours mieux quand des gens vivent l toute l'annne, qu'un mois par an.

Pour la blague : mme une famille de chmeur consommera plus en 1 an qu'une famille de touriste en 1 mois.
Mme si en ralit le chmage baisse un peu par l-bas :
Taux de chmage du Nord Pas de Calais, nombre de chmeurs et volution du chmage.



> Le taux de Chmage en rgion Hauts de France est actuellement de 9.60% de la population active. Le chmage baisse dans la rgion Hauts de France, il tait en effet de 10.40% en 2019.


=====
La dictature est de plus en plus visible :
Commission Bronner : et si on surestimait l'importance du complotisme ?



> Dans la communication officielle de llyse, nulle mention des deux mots qui, pourtant, justifient le lancement de cette mission : la lutte contre ce phnomne appel tantt  complotisme , tantt  conspirationnisme . Pour Julien Giry, chercheur en science politique  luniversit de Tours, cet intitul en dit long :  Il oppose un discours de rationalit, qui serait celui des sachants et du pouvoir,  la btise des jeunes et des masses populaires, qui sinformeraient uniquement sur Internet.


Apparemment Macron prfrerait que les gens se tiennent inform via Paris Match :
ric Zemmour : "On sait que Paris Match est le caniche de Macron depuis des annes. On veut me dtruire"

C'est nul cette histoire de "vous n'avez pas le droit de pensez en dehors de la version officielle", si on ne remet rien en question on ne se rapprochera plus de l'exactitutde.

----------


## tanaka59

Bonjour, 




> a ne change rien, c'est toujours mieux quand des gens vivent l toute l'annne, qu'un mois par an.


Tout simplement qu'il n'y a plus assez de boulot dans ces coins l.




> Mme si en ralit le chmage baisse un peu par l-bas : Taux de chmage du Nord Pas de Calais, nombre de chmeurs et volution du chmage.


Le chmage "baisse artificiellement". Beaucoup de contrats prcaires de type CDD / intrim / temps partiels . Tant mieux au moins les gens ont du taff... cela reste quand mme prcaire  ::?:

----------


## pmithrandir

Je pense que la situation n'est pas si "caricaturale" que ca. 

Si on prend un petit village habit  l'anne par des personnes au smic, il y a peu de chance qu'un epicier arrive  y vivre, parce que ces derniers iront dans des hard discount. En revanche, les touristes, parfois moins motoriss, seront dans d'autres dispositions et pourront financer plus le commerce.

A l'inverse, un village habit par des populations intermdiaires sera plus rentable.

Mais on a aussi les endroits reculs qui n'attirent plus grand monde qui survivent grce a l'influx d'argent saisonnier.

Ca me parait bien compliqu de juger sur cet aspect la sur le pays entier.

De plus, la situation peut changer avec le temps.
Un village ou je vais pour les vacances tait dsert  l'anne dans les annes 1980... quelques 100 personne y restaient  l'anne pour 450-500 l't. On avait beaucoup de natif qui profitait de la fraicheur de la montagne et un loignement de Nice qui interdisait d'y vivre. (mauvaise route, 45 minutes, etc...)
Les estivant taient la seule ressource de ce village.

Depuis 2010, la situation change, le village est maintenant en banlieue de Nice, et des travailleurs modestes et des RSA y vivent. Les personnes ages qui venaient chercher le frais l't sont dcd et les prix ont nettement mont. Les estivants sont moins nombreux. Mais le commerce du village ne va pas mieux avec les 250-300 personnes  l'anne. Les gens ne consomment pas local, ils s'arretent dans la valle faire leur courses. l'picerie est donc sponsorise par la mairie, finance par les impots de tous, estivant comme locaux.

----------


## tanaka59

Bonsoir, 

On reparle du Bugaled Breizh : https://www.francetvinfo.fr/societe/...e_4793597.html 

Officiellement un accident , officieusement un sous marin anglais et une bavure militaire ... Comme pour le MH370 . Sans tomber dans le complotisme, si cette affaire peut ouvrir un prcdent sur des dossiers de la sorte, histoire de relancer des enqutes.

----------


## el_slapper

ah, la dernire fois que j'avais regard, c'tait un sous-marin hollandais...

Pas besoin de complotisme, un bte accident (c'est dangereux, une reprise de vue) qu'on planque parce que les militaires ont le culte du secret. Le seule question qui reste : qui? Les anglais, les franais, les hollandais, les amricains, autres? L'autre scnario (le coup du filet) est peu probable, vu la gueule de la coque. Pour autant, si l'accident est probable, a n'est jamais qu'un accident. Les matelots du sous-marin n'avaient certainement pas envie de dcalquer du pcheur.

----------


## Ryu2000

Il faudrait que quelqu'un crer un topic "actualits" ou "fait divers" ou quelque chose, parce que l c'est pas hyper en lien avec Macron.

========
Je ne sais pas comment ils calculent leur truc, en tout cas a j'ai du mal  croire que c'est vrai :
Pouvoir dachat : Macron veut effacer son image de  prsident des riches 



> Lundi, les quipes de lElyse ont ainsi tenu  prsenter elles-mmes le rapport conomique, social et financier, un document budgtaire dordinaire publi par Bercy. Celui-ci indique que, malgr la crise lie au Covid-19, le pouvoir dachat a progress  deux fois plus vite entre 2017 et 2022 quau cours des deux quinquennats prcdents ,  savoir 8 % aprs prise en compte de linflation, contre 4 % sous Franois Hollande et 3,5 % sous Nicolas Sarkozy.
> 
> Surtout, il souligne que les mesures adoptes depuis 2017 pour les mnages (baisse de limpt sur le revenu, suppression de la taxe dhabitation, revalorisation de la prime pour lemploi et de diverses prestations sociales), qui totalisent quelque 24 milliards deuros,  entranent une hausse de niveau de vie allant denviron 2 % pour les mnages situs dans la plupart des diximes de niveau de vie, jusqu 4 % pour les mnages du dixime le plus modeste .

----------


## Jon Shannow

C'est assez marrant, parce que, j'ai l'impression qu'i n'y a que les hommes politiques qui voient le pouvoir d'achat augmenter. 

Que ce soit sous Sarko, Hollande ou maintenant Macron, mon constat est inverse.  moins que je sois le seul  le constater. Mais autour de moi, c'est dj le mme constat.
Je ne sais pas qui et comment ils font leurs calculs pour arriver  cette conclusion.  ::koi::

----------


## fredinkan

> C'est assez marrant, parce que, j'ai l'impression qu'i n'y a que les hommes politiques qui voient le pouvoir d'achat augmenter. 
> 
> Que ce soit sous Sarko, Hollande ou maintenant Macron, mon constat est inverse.  moins que je sois le seul  le constater. Mais autour de moi, c'est dj le mme constat.
> Je ne sais pas qui et comment ils font leurs calculs pour arriver  cette conclusion.


Certainement car les riches s'enrichissent plus vite que les pauvres ne s'appauvrissent. Du coup avec du joli calcul, pouvoir d'achat moyen est en augmentation.
C'est juste une hypothse, j'ai pas potass ce genre de chiffres dernirement...

----------


## Ryu2000

La formule de l'INSEE a t critiqu par pas mal de monde.
Un conomiste dnonce le grand mensonge du calcul du pouvoir d'achat



> Les calculs de l'Insee reposent sur des hypothses, des choix mthodologiques que je ne partage pas. L'institut minimise fortement l'inflation, essentiellement par deux biais. D'abord, le logement est sous-estim de faon criante: il reprsenterait aujourd'hui 6% du budget des mnages! Ce qui ne correspond  aucune ralit pour les Franais. L'Insee exclut notamment du budget des particuliers tous les logements achets, car cela est vu comme un investissement! De cette faon, la hausse de l'immobilier, surtout depuis 2000, est passe  l'as. Ensuite, *l'Insee inclut l'effet qualit dans l'volution du prix des produits. Il s'agit de faire baisser le prix rel d'un objet car sa qualit a augment.* Par exemple, au fil des annes, le prix des Iphone a augment, mais selon l'Insee, son prix rel a baiss car les modles sont plus puissants, ont plus de fonctionnalits... cette approche est subjective. Cet effet qualit concerne les produits technologiques, mais pas seulement: galement des prix alimentaires, etc. Un quart des produits tudis chaque anne par l'institut subit cet effet.


Est-ce qu'ils ont pris en compte l'augmentation des prix des cartes graphiques en 2020/2021 ?  ::P: 

Clash Que choisir-Insee sur le pouvoir dachat: les cinq critiques qui ne font pas avancer le Schmilblick



> 1/ tant donn la complexit du problme, il faut rester modeste ou bien tre sr de soi avant d'appeler "faux procs" les critiques des statistiques officielles. Toute critique raisonnable alimente le dbat et peut participer  l'volution du systme. Merci  ceux qui matrisent parfaitement les lments des diffrentes thses de nous faire une explication de texte, rigoureuse et argumente. 
> 
> 2/ La moyenne est un indicateur mathmatique qui n'a aucune ralit. Trs utile en statistique, cet indicateur doit tre accompagn de l'cart type ou de quantiles pour tre exploitable. Les mdias pourraient peut-tre contribuer  la formation des consommateurs. 
> 
> *3/ L'effet qualit, entretenu par les industriels pour vendre, est rel. Mais le consommateur n'a pas souvent le choix. Il est oblig de suivre l'volution, ce qui lui cote plus cher.* 
> 
> 4/ Il faudrait probablement dfinir plusieurs indicateurs car il y a une perte d'information norme en rsumant l'volution des prix avec un seul chiffre. L'Insee, qui matrise parfaitement ces techniques, devrait faire des propositions dans ce sens.

----------


## tanaka59

Bonsoir, 




> ah, la dernire fois que j'avais regard, c'tait un sous-marin hollandais...
> 
> Pas besoin de complotisme, un bte accident (c'est dangereux, une reprise de vue) qu'on planque parce que les militaires ont le culte du secret. Le seule question qui reste : qui? Les anglais, les franais, les hollandais, les amricains, autres? L'autre scnario (le coup du filet) est peu probable, vu la gueule de la coque. Pour autant, si l'accident est probable, a n'est jamais qu'un accident. Les matelots du sous-marin n'avaient certainement pas envie de dcalquer du pcheur.


Ce qui est  blmer dans le fond c'est l'omerta du monde militaire ... 

Un jour en discutant avec un militaire, celui ci m' dit :

"Quand la piste officielle est trop douteuse, il y a une piste officieuse. On ne peut rien prouver. Mme si on a raison et l'arme tord, considrez l'inverse". 

On gros c'est circuler il n'y a rien  voir ... Puis si un jour quelqu'un l'ouvre un peu trop . Plusieurs scnarios possible :

> de l'intimidation , histoire de tenir la personne "ne veilleuse" 

> comme Assange et Swonden , pourchasss par la justice pour l'avoir trop ouvert

> dans le pire des cas on se fait liquider 

C'est pas tout rose , tout cela  ::?:

----------


## el_slapper

Le truc, c'est que le mtier militaire est bien particulier. Le succs d'une opration dpend gnralement su secret des prparatifs - l'effet de surprise est capital. Donc le culte du secret n'a rien de surprenant dans ce contexte. Evidemment, dans ce cas prcis, comme dans quelques autres, il est idiot. Mais il ne faut pas fustiger le sens du secret des militaires en gnral. Si tu annonces "bon, demain matin, nous allons bombarder les bunkers 37, 42 et 53 de la dfense ennemie" tu te doutes bien que l'ennemi ne va pas attendre le lendemain matin pour prendre des mesures.

----------


## Ryu2000

C'est peut-tre une bonne ide :
Emmanuel Macron envisage la conception de  mini  centrales nuclaires



> Le retour en grce du nuclaire ? Selon les informations dEurope 1, Emmanuel Macron envisage dannoncer, dans les semaines  venir, la cration de  mini  centrales nuclaires. Ces centrales SMR ( Small Modular Reactors  NDLR), qui possdent des racteurs modulaires nouvelle gnration dix fois plus petits et dix fois moins puissants que les centrales nuclaires classiques, *sont  la fois plus conomiques et plus cologiques*, prcise la radio nationale. Elles auront galement pour objectif de renforcer la filire et viendraient complter les centrales classiques.


En tout cas a sonne chouette :



> Alors que la France tait une nation qui excellait dans le nuclaire au dbut des annes 1990, Emmanuel Macron compte bien relancer une filire en perte de vitesse. Ainsi, les acteurs du secteur se sont engags en faveur de la cration dune universit des mtiers du nuclaire et une trentaine dentreprises de la filire bnficient du plan France Relance, un fonds de soutien aux investissements visant  les accompagner dans leur projet. En outre,* EDF aurait aussi t mis sous pression par le gouvernement pour racheter  lamricain General Electric lusine de turbines Arabelles, dans les centrales nuclaires de Belfort*.


Attendez, mais c'est pas en grande partie de la faute  Macron si les USA ont pu racheter des morceaux d'Alstom ?
a chauffe pour Macron : lenqute sur laffaire Alstom-General Electric passe au PNF



> Ouverte en janvier dernier par le parquet de Paris, l'enqute sur la vente controverse d'Alstom est dsormais pilote par le PNF. Elle met en cause Emmanuel Macron. Un nouveau procureur de la Rpublique financier doit prochainement tre nomm.

----------


## Ryu2000

L'INSEE c'est vraiment n'importe quoi :
Prsidentielle : le joker dEmmanuel Macron



> Emmanuel Macron a peut-tre bien un atout cach dans sa manche pour la prsidentielle. Le chef de ltat devrait pouvoir se prvaloir dune importante baisse du chmage,  lapproche de llection. Dans sa dernire note de conjoncture, publie mercredi 6 octobre, lInsee anticipe en effet une forte baisse du taux de chmage (hors Mayotte) au troisime trimestre 2021. Il devrait revenir  7,6 % de la population active, contre 8,1 % fin 2019, avant la crise sanitaire du coronavirus, et se maintenir ainsi  la fin de lanne. Cest le niveau le plus bas enregistr depuis le 3e trimestre de 2008


Je pense que les chercheurs d'emplois n'ont pas trouv de boulot, soit ils sont en formation (donc ils redeviendront probablement des chercheurs d'emplois un de c4) soit ils ont t radis de Pole Emploi et ils sont maintenant au RSA.
En pleine crise SARS-CoV-2, il n'y a pas des masses d'offres d'emplois. Il y a des pnuries, donc des usines  l'arrt, ce n'est pas l qu'elles vont recruter

Le gouvernement repousse l'invitable :
Bond de 40% des faillites en France en 2022 : la sombre prvision d'Euler Hermes



> Si le raz-de-mare de faillites n'a pas eu lieu en raison notamment d'un large soutien public et de la suspension des tribunaux de commerce, les difficults pour les entreprises pourraient se multiplier en France et dans le monde. Selon une rcente tude d'Euler Hermes, les dfaillances pourraient bondir de 40% en France et 15% sur la plante en 2022. Explications.


L'article dit qu'il y aura moins de faillites qu'avant la crise, on verra
Il y a un paquet d'entreprises maintenues artificiellement en vie, elles s'endettent pour rien, elles auraient du faire faillites depuis longtemps.
Il va y avoir des dfauts de paiement de tous les cts, a va tre le bordel.

----------


## tanaka59

Bonjour, 




> L'INSEE c'est vraiment n'importe quoi :
> Prsidentielle : le joker dEmmanuel Macron
> 
> 
> Je pense que les chercheurs d'emplois n'ont pas trouv de boulot, soit ils sont en formation (donc ils redeviendront probablement des chercheurs d'emplois un de c4) soit ils ont t radis de Pole Emploi et ils sont maintenant au RSA.
> En pleine crise SARS-CoV-2, il n'y a pas des masses d'offres d'emplois. Il y a des pnuries, donc des usines  l'arrt, ce n'est pas l qu'elles vont recruter
> 
> Le gouvernement repousse l'invitable :
> Bond de 40% des faillites en France en 2022 : la sombre prvision d'Euler Hermes
> ...


Cette "fausse joie" de Macron (surtout de la comm') est rvlatrice de 2 choses :

> prcarisation de l'emploi a coup de : cdd , intrim, auto entrepreneur en mode "ubrisation" = on devient un travailleur "pauvre"
> prcarisation des contrats de travails : cdi de chantier, cdi intrim , rupture conventionnelle (et collective) , emploi des "premiers de cords" qui n'attirent plus , tat et collectitivts locales qui abusent de renouvellement indfiniment = la scurit de l'emploi disparait

On a cr une socit du travailleur pauvre et / ou prcaire ... Mme en travaillant , la population a du mal a joindre les deux bout ... Un comble ! Ironie de l'histoire, on a tellement tir vers le bas que l'on crase de taxe pour tenter de rquilibrer la balance en redistribuant ... 

Le ratio de cotisant / taxant devient mme dangereusement dficitaire, car il y a de plus en plus de prcaire dans le besoin . La classe moyenne bascule plutt vers la prcarit que la richesse ...

----------


## Ryu2000

> La classe moyenne bascule plutt vers la prcarit que la richesse ...


C'est clair que a fait des annes que la classe moyenne se fond dans la classe infrieur.
C'est un phnomne mondial :
La classe moyenne disparat aux Etats-Unis, beaucoup moins en France



> Cette classe moyenne amricaine voit son poids diminuer rapidement. Elle est passe de 54,2% de la population en 1996  50,6% en 2012 -dernires statistiques connues. En France, la baisse est beaucoup plus faible. 68,9% des mnages relevaient de cette catgorie en 1996, 67,4% en 2012, soit une diminution de 1,5 point seulement.
> 
> Le poids de la classe moyenne  diminue rapidement Outre Atlantique, et la part du revenu global qui rentre dans sa poche encore plus vite. En 1996, 48,5% des revenus bnficiaient aux classes moyennes, ce n'est plus que 43,7% aujourd'hui. La classe dite suprieure s'arroge aujourd'hui 47,3% des revenus, contre 42,3% en 1996.


Pourquoi la classe moyenne est-elle en train de disparatre doucement mais srement comme la banquise ?



> Les classes moyennes, cest un petit peu comme la fonte des glaces, sa disparition nest pas visible  lil nu mais elle est l si on prend du recul. Et ce recul,* lOCDE, le centre de rflexion des pays les plus avancs sur le plan conomique, la pris et constate que tous les dix ans, la classe moyenne recule de 1%*. Autrement dit, 1% de la population cesse dappartenir  la classe moyenne, cest lent comme fonte mais cest indniable hlas.


Mme en tant en CDI c'est difficile de s'en sortir, avec l'inflation, les salaires qui n'augmentent pas assez vite, contrairement aux nouveaux impts et taxes qui apparaissent trop vite.
La situation n'est pas prte de s'arrange, elle va continuer de se dgrader lentement pendant longtemps et ce sera de plus en plus dur pour plus en plus de monde.
La crise du SARS-CoV-2 va peut-tre acclrer les choses.

----------


## Mat.M

> ah, la dernire fois que j'avais regard, c'tait un sous-marin hollandais...
> 
> Pas besoin de complotisme, un bte accident.


hmm j'aurais plutt dit un sous-marin belge.
D'ailleurs savez-vous comment fait-on pour couler un sous-marin belge ?
Il suffit de frapper  la porte.
Dsol je ne recommencerai plus veuillez m'excuser
Surtout que Mr Tanaka59 va mal le prendre  ::oops::

----------


## tanaka59

Bonsoir, 




> hmm j'aurais plutt dit un sous-marin belge.
> D'ailleurs savez-vous comment fait-on pour couler un sous-marin belge ?
> Il suffit de frapper  la porte.
> Dsol je ne recommencerai plus veuillez m'excuser


Bien essay  ::mrgreen::   ::mouarf::   ::ptdr::  , l'arme Belge n'a pas de sous marin

----------


## Mat.M

> Bien essay    , l'arme Belge n'a pas de sous marin


ouh la boulette merci du renseignement.

Concernant les sous-marins franais que l'on a pas pu vendre  l'Australie j'ai vrifi le budget de l'Etat australien c'est 500 milliards de dollars donc acheter des sous-marins mettons 70 milliards a risque de faire un sacr trou au budget.
faut en vendre de la viande de Kangourou  et des didgeridoos... ::mouarf::

----------


## ABCIWEB

> C'est assez marrant, parce que, j'ai l'impression qu'i n'y a que les hommes politiques qui voient le pouvoir d'achat augmenter. 
> 
> Que ce soit sous Sarko, Hollande ou maintenant Macron, mon constat est inverse.  moins que je sois le seul  le constater. Mais autour de moi, c'est dj le mme constat.
> Je ne sais pas qui et comment ils font leurs calculs pour arriver  cette conclusion.


Comme dit *fredinkan* il font des moyennes, c'est  dire de la macro conomie qui ne rend pas compte de la ralit mme si ceux qui s'appauvrissent sont plus nombreux que ceux qui s'enrichissent. 

Et puis il y a la grande arnaque de l'insee qui mesure l'inflation avec des critres qui eux non plus ne refltent pas la ralit. Je me souviens d'ailleurs de Sarkosy qui lors de sa campagne lectorale avait promis de rformer ce calcul irraliste. Au final il a tout rform vers le moins disant social tout comme Macron avec sa rforme du chmage, des retraites en cours, la baisse des allocations logements etc., mais il n'a videmment pas touch au calcul de l'insee. L'insee est un organisme d'tat qui obit aux besoins de l'tat, tout comme les conseills Pole emploi peuvent in fine radier des chmeurs en leur proposant des offres pourries trs loin de leur domicile, sans aucun rapport avec leur comptences et quelque soit le salaire. C'est encore une "avance" de Macron. Avant il y avait des critres comme 1h max de transport depuis le domicile, mais cela a t supprim tout comme des critres de salaire. Enfin a c'tait dj du Macron 2019, la nouvelle rforme est encore plus dure et fait la chasse au intermittents qui arrivaient  s'en sortir en enchainant les petits boulots. Et cela ne concerne pas que les grosses indemnits chmage comme le dit la propagande officielle, mais tout le monde y compris ceux qui tait au minimum d'indemnisation. Le gouvernement ne craint pas la honte, il la revendique, et les conseillers Pole emploi se transforment en juges exterminateurs  la tte du client, parce que c'est la loi. 

Donc videmment le taux de chmage baisse, mais cela ne veut pas dire que les gens vont bien, au contraire nombreux sont ceux qui vont encore plus mal, tout a pour conomiser un peu de tunes. Soit disant 1 milliard sur le dos des chmeurs d'aprs le gouvernement, alors que les cadeaux fiscaux aux entreprises reprsentent environ 50 milliards par an. A ce propos il ne faut pas s'tonner que le gouvernement ait supprim ou touff de nombreux thermomtres notamment celui de la pauvret avant d'appliquer ses rformes, sinon on pourrait trouver bizarre que la pauvret augmente en mme temps que la baisse du chmage, cf les deux messages de ce lien pour rappel. 

Dans les cadeaux fiscaux il y a videmment la baisse des cotisations chmage et retraites, d'o les rformes ncessaires pour trouver l'argent manquant. Concernant le financement des retraites, le vieillissement de la population est un problme secondaire malgr ce que martle la propagande, puisque l'esprance de vie stagne depuis maintenant 6 ans si l'on en croit cet article de 2019, et videmment depuis cette date la crise du covid n'a pas arrang les choses.

Et puis toujours rien ou si peu pour lutter contre l"vasion fiscale. Faites une recherche sur le terme "pandora paper" c'est tout nouveau et l on parle de milliers de milliards  l'chelle mondiale, qui concerne galement des dirigeants politiques. Mais bon cela ne fait pas trop la une de l'actualit, tout comme on a pas beaucoup entendu parl de la manifestation de mardi dernier contre les rformes du chmage, de la retraite et plus gnralement contre la baisse du pouvoir d'achat, mieux vaut se focaliser sur le covid.

Pour revenir sur les chiffres bidonns de l'insee puisque c'tait le sujet initial, l'conomiste Benot Ourliac qui voulait dfendre ce calcul a "rcemment publi un post de blog pour apporter plusieurs prcisions" : 


> "les critiques relatives  la prise en compte du logement dans l'indice des prix  la consommation (IPC) s'appuient sur la part des dpenses de logement dans l'IPC, qui s'lverait  6 %. Ce niveau peut lgitimement susciter de l'incomprhension. Il faut tout d'abord rappeler que le poids des dpenses de consommation en logement au sein de l'indice des prix n'est pas de 6 % mais de 14 %, en tenant compte des loyers et des charges (eau, gaz, lectricit, petits travaux d'entretien, etc.). 6 %, c'est ce que reprsente uniquement la part moyenne des loyers dans les dpenses de consommation de l'ensemble des mnages franais".


source
En prenant 14%, si j'applique ce pourcentage  un franais de la classe moyenne qui gagne 2000 euros net, cela voudrait dire qu'il ne paye pas plus de 280 de loyer tout compris.  Mme pour un couple qui gagne 4000 c'est pas gagn de trouver un loyer  560 tout compris, et l'on voit que ce montant devient encore plus irraliste avec des salaires plus bas. Voil le niveau de confiance que l'on peut avoir avec les chiffres macro conomiques de l'insee  ::D:

----------


## Gunny

Les voitures radars prives dployes dans quatre nouvelles rgions en 2022
"Voitures radars prives"... Comment dcrire la prsidence de Macron en 3 mots.

----------


## Ryu2000

a m'inquitait dj en 2018 cette histoire :
Les radars privs vont commencer  flasher

====
Ce qu'il ne faut pas lire comme connerie...
Le pouvoir dachat a-t-il plus augment sous le quinquennat dEmmanuel Macron que sous ceux de ses prdcesseurs ?



> Toutefois, d'autres tudes menes par des conomistes, plus tt pendant le quinquennat, ont montr un effet inverse de la politique de l'excutif. Ainsi, une valuation des consquences des mesures entres en application depuis 2018, publie en fvrier 2020 par l'Institut des politiques publiques (IPP), *avait fait ressortir un effet bnfique pour le pouvoir d'achat d'une majorit de mnages mais pas pour les 1% les plus pauvres*, qui vivent avec moins de 789 euros par mois. Cette diffrence de conclusion peut s'expliquer par le dcoupage de la population : l'IPP dcompose les Franais en 100 catgories de revenu, un maillage beaucoup plus fin que celui du gouvernement, qui classe les mnages en dix catgories.


Il faut tre srieux 5 minutes, la baisse du pouvoir d'achat ne touche pas uniquement les plus pauvres.

----------


## tanaka59

Bonjour, 




> Les voitures radars prives dployes dans quatre nouvelles rgions en 2022
> "Voitures radars prives"... Comment dcrire la prsidence de Macron en 3 mots.





> a m'inquitait dj en 2018 cette histoire :
> Les radars privs vont commencer  flasher.


Ces histoires de privatisations de radars cela rejoint :

> le privatisation du stationnement : mme en cas de verbalisation (FPS maintenant) abusive d'un vhicule de particulier ou de professionnel, c'est la croix et la bannire pour se dfendre

> l'automatisation des pages avec le Free Flow : Vinci, Sanef-SAPN , APRR-AREA ont lanc une solution de dbit sans scurisation des transactions ... C'est  la port de n'importe quel pkin, de rouler avec des fausses plaques et de faire porter chapeau  la victime . La encore pour se dfendre c'est une horreur. La gnralisation du tlpage n'tait pas possible ? 

> les radars fixes : c'est dj connue depuis une dizaine d'anne ... On tous dj connu une personne de son entourage se faire usurper ces plaques ... La encore le citoyen lambda est le dindon de la farce .

> la privatisation des voitures radars : on fait la chasse  celui qui roule  81,91,111,131 ... Pendant ce temps quid du tlphone au volant, de l'alcool, de la drogue, des trs gros excs de vitesses, des rodos ?

Dans ces derniers rapport, la cours des comptes pointes un plafond dans le domaine du tout rpressif ... On ne peut pas descendre plus bas.

La moral de l'histoire ? Le citoyen lambda est mis devant la faite accompli . En cas de fraude ou d'usurpation le citoyen honnte, a toutes les peines du mondes  se dfendre . 

Pire encore on met sur un pied dgalit celui qui roule  81 et celui qui est ivre mort au volant ... Forcement derrire faut bien se douter de l'inefficacit des sanctions ... 

Maintenant on doit plutt parler de scurit rentire . Le slogan c'est " la ferme est paye , mme si ta raison, ta quand mme tord car le systme t'impose et dit que ... " ... Un systme born et obnubil par le chiffre, en dpit du bon sens ...  ::?: 

Cela rejoint un peu "lAbsurdistan" dont on parlait sur un autre topic.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> > la privatisation des voitures radars : on fait la chasse  celui qui roule  81,91,111,131 ... Pendant ce temps quid du tlphone au volant, de l'alcool, de la drogue, des trs gros excs de vitesses, des rodos ?



Mme si je ne suis pas fan des voitures radar, il ne faut pas raconter n'importe quoi.
Voici ici des dtails sur ces voitures radar



> Quelle est la marge technique ?
> 
> Ces radars sont conus pour cibler les conducteurs responsables de grands excs de vitesse : la marge technique de ces radars est de 10 km/h pour les limitations de vitesse infrieures  100 km/h et de 10 % pour les limitations de vitesse suprieures  100 km/h (contre 5 km/h et 5% pour les autres radars de contrle de la vitesse).
> 
> Ainsi, seront flashs les vhicules roulant  partir de 146 km/h sur autoroute, 124 km/h sur une voie express ou 61 km/h en agglomration.


Donc, non on ne chasse pas celui qui roule 1km/h au-dessus de la vitesse autorise. 




> Pire encore on met sur un pied dgalit celui qui roule  81 et celui qui est ivre mort au volant ... Forcement derrire faut bien se douter de l'inefficacit des sanctions ...


Le traitement est trs diffrent entre celui qui est pris ivre au volant et celui qui roule  un peu trop vite.
Que risque-t-on pour un excs de vitesse ?



> La sanction dpend de lexcs de vitesse
> 
> Ainsi, il faut compter :
> 
>     Une amende forfaitaire de 68 et un retrait de 1 point de permis pour un excs de vitesse infrieur  20 km/h (hors agglomration) ;
>     Une amende forfaitaire de 135 et un retrait de 1 point de permis pour un excs de vitesse infrieur  20 km/h (en agglomration) ;
>     Une amende forfaitaire de 135 et un retrait de 2 point de permis pour un excs de vitesse compris entre 20 et 30 km/h ;
>     Une amende forfaitaire de 135, un retrait de 3 point de permis, une suspension de permis de 3 ans du permis, une interdiction de conduire certains vhicules  moteur pour 3 ans au plus et un stage de sensibilisation  la scurit routire pour un excs de vitesse entre 30 et 40 km/h ;
>     Une amende forfaitaire de 135, un retrait de 4 point de permis, une suspension de permis de 3 ans du permis, une interdiction de conduire certains vhicules  moteur pour 3 ans au plus et un stage de sensibilisation  la scurit routire pour un excs de vitesse entre 40 et 50 km/h ;
>     Une amende de 1 500, un retrait de 6 points du permis de conduire, un suspension de 3 ans du permis de conduire (sans sursis), linterdiction de conduire certains vhicules  moteur pour 3 ans au plus, la confiscation possible du vhicule si le conducteur en est le propritaire et un stage de sensibilisation  la scurit routire pour un excs de vitesse gal ou suprieur  50 km/h.


En cas d'alcool au volant, que risque-t-on ?
L encore a dpend.



> De 0,5 g/l  0,8 g/l dans le sang
> 
> En cas de contrle par les forces de lordre, le conducteur en infraction sexpose  des sanctions de 4e catgorie :
> 
>     Une amende forfaitaire de 135 ;
>     La perte de 6 points sur le permis de conduire ;
>     Une immobilisation du vhicule ;
>     Une ventuelle suspension du permis de conduire pour une priode de 3 ans maximum.
> 
> ...


Donc, entre celui qui roule  86 (retenu 81) et celui qui a entre 0,5 et 0,8g/l de sang, les diffrences sont assez grandes
-->Une amende forfaitaire de 68 et un retrait de 1 point de permis, dans le cas d'un excs de vitesse infrieur  20km/h
-->Une amende forfaitaire de 135, un retrait de 6 points sur le permis de conduire, une immobilisation du vhicule, une ventuelle suspension du permis de conduire pour une priode de 3 ans maximum.

Faut pas dire n'importe quoi !  ::roll::

----------


## Ryu2000

> Pendant ce temps quid du tlphone au volant, de l'alcool, de la drogue


Si une technologie permettait de mesurer le niveau d'alcool dans le sang via une photographie t'inquites pas qu'il y aurait des retraits de permis et des amendes qui tomberaient.
Bientt il y aura des nouveaux radars, ils vont contrler le port de la ceinture, le respect des distances de scurit, le respect des signalisations, si t'es au tlphone, etc.
Il y a des contrles automatis facilement et il y a des contrles lent et compliqu, mesurer le niveau d'alcoolmie des automobilistes c'est chiant et les policiers ont autre chose  foutre.
Ou alors il faut crer un nouveau mtier qui va se charger de a, mais il y a dj trop de fonctionnaires, on va pas continuer d'en ajouter  l'infini. (je ne pense pas qu'on puisse donner le droit  une entreprise prive de stopper les vhicules qu'ils veulent afin de contrler l'alcoolmie du conducteur)

----------


## tanaka59

Bonjour, 




> Mme si je ne suis pas fan des voitures radar, il ne faut pas raconter n'importe quoi.
> Voici ici des dtails sur ces voitures radar
> 
> Donc, non on ne chasse pas celui qui roule 1km/h au-dessus de la vitesse autorise. 
> 
> 
> Le traitement est trs diffrent entre celui qui est pris ivre au volant et celui qui roule  un peu trop vite.
> Que risque-t-on pour un excs de vitesse ?
> 
> ...


Tu en vois souvent des policiers en faction sur le bord des routes ? En France j'en vois jamais ... En Belgique par contre les gros contrles de police j'en vois rgulirement .

----------


## pmithrandir

> Faut pas dire n'importe quoi !


Il va pas leur rester grand chose  dire...

----------


## tanaka59

Bonsoir,

Un article sur le fermeture des frontires : https://www.rtbf.be/info/societe/det...le?id=10856800

Dans le fond ds janvier 2020 "on aurait du" . Ce qui l'on fait on leur a rit au nez et rl dessus ... 

Bref , il y a un vrai sujet de fond la dessus. A mini  la prochaine alerte "on verrouille Schengen" et on contrle nos frontires intrieurs.

----------


## el_slapper

> Bonsoir,
> 
> Un article sur le fermeture des frontires : https://www.rtbf.be/info/societe/det...le?id=10856800
> 
> Dans le fond ds janvier 2020 "on aurait du" . Ce qui l'on fait on leur a rit au nez et rl dessus ... 
> 
> Bref , il y a un vrai sujet de fond la dessus. A mini  la prochaine alerte "on verrouille Schengen" et on contrle nos frontires intrieurs.


Le problme, c'est justement qu'il fallait le faire en Janvier 2020, quand personne ne s'inquitait vraiment. Quand on se rend compte de l'ampleur de la catastrophe, il est bien trop tard, et l'ide de grer la catastrophe plutt que de la prvenir (alors qu'elle est dj l) est bien plus sense, _au moment ou elle est prise_.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Le problme, c'est justement qu'il fallait le faire en Janvier 2020


Je pense que la leon va tre retenu.
Quand on sera sortie de la crise du SARS-CoV-2, le traumatisme de 2020, 2021, 2022 (?) restera dans les esprits.
Si dans le futur une pidmie apparait quelque part toutes les frontires du monde vont se fermer rapidement. On veut viter de stopper l'conomie pendant 2, 3 ans.

----------


## Ryu2000

Macron fait des promesses de campagne :
AVEC FRANCE 2030, MACRON SE RVE EN FUTUR PRSIDENT VERT ET MODERNE



> Un modernisateur vert. Dans la salle des ftes de llyse ce mardi, le chef de lEtat dvoilera son plan dinvestissement baptis France 2030 devant un parterre de personnalits politiques et de la socit civile, dont des tudiants et des chefs dentreprise. Lobjectif: *investir 30  50 milliards deuros sur cinq ans dans des technologies davenir*, dont une bonne partie sera flche vers la transition cologique. Le nuclaire, lhydrogne, lavion bas carbone, ou encore les petits racteurs nuclaires font pleinement partie de ce pari sur le futur.

----------


## Cincinnatus

> Je pense que la leon va tre retenu.


Non.
L'poque des De Gaulle et des Churchill est passe. Les hommes d'Etat ont disparu. Les hommes d'affaires au pouvoir n'ont aucun sens de l'intrt public et aucune mmoire pour ce type de "leons". Leur mmoire est variable : ils se souviennent de ceux qu'ils ont favoriss mais pas de tout leur patrimoine par exemple. Alors, se souvenir des leons de l'histoire... Ils n'en ont pas le temps. 

Non, ils prfrent s'extasier sur la magie de l'atelier (o les ouvriers auront la joie de travailler bientt jusqu' 67 ans selon E. Philippe) et continuer  fermer les services hospitaliers !!

Derniers exemples d'hommes d'"affaires" :
- Edouard Philippe, en poste au dbut du Covid-19, rappelez-vous, est entr au conseil d'administration de Atos, qui avait dcroch de beaux contrats publics lorsqu'il tait Premier ministre. 
- Alain Griset, ministre des PME, est jug pour avoir omis de dclarer 171 000 euros sur son compte. Il risque la prison mais reste au gouvernement (et doit tre content d'tre devenu ministre, c'est suite  sa dclaration - errone - qu'il est poursuivi).

Atos : le choix (trs) stratgique d'Edouard Philippe
Le ministre charg des PME Alain Griset devant le tribunal pour "omission" de dclaration de patrimoine

----------


## Cincinnatus

Agns Pannier-Runacher et sa "magie" du travail  l'usine font polmique



> "Jaime lindustrie parce que cest lun des rares endroits au XXIe sicle o lon trouve encore de la magie, a-t-elle dclar. La magie de latelier o lon ne distingue pas le cadre de louvrier, on ne distingue pas lapprenti de celui qui a trente dexprience, o lon ne distingue pas celui qui est n en France il y a quarante ans et celui qui est arriv par laccident dune vie il y a quelques jours."


Que connait-elle du travail en usine ? pas grand chose : 



> Agns Pannier-Runacher, ne Agns Runacher le 19 juin 1974  Paris, est une haute fonctionnaire, cadre suprieur en entreprise et femme politique franaise.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Les hommes d'affaires au pouvoir n'ont aucun sens de l'intrt public et aucune mmoire pour ce type de "leons".


Il doit exister des nations avec des meilleurs gouvernements que le notre.
Par exemple en Chine,  Hong Kong,  Tawan, et en Asie du Sud-Est on se rappelle de l'pidmie de SARS-CoV-1 de 2002-2004.

Ds qu'il y a eu les premiers cas de SARS-CoV-2 ils taient dj  fond dans le dlire tester-isoler-traiter, les frontires fermes, les campagnes massives de tests, les masques, le traage, etc.
La prochaine fois les peuples seront tout de suite d'accord pour se faire tester et s'isoler.
Parce qu'on va leur dire que si ils se promnent librement le monde risque de repartir pour 2, 3 ans d'conomie au ralentit.




> Que connait-elle du travail en usine ?


C'est pour a qu'elle trouve a magique ! Elle n'a aucune ide de ce qu'est le travail, quand elle voit des gens travailler dans une usine, elle ne comprend pas ce qu'il se passe, elle abasourdie.




> continuer  fermer les services hospitaliers !!


Mlenchon dit que c'est l'UE qui pousse la France  dtruire ses services publics, notamment le service hospitalier.
Macron dit qu'il va investir dans la sant si il se fait rlire  ::P:

----------


## Gunny

Macron critiqu pour avoir rpt que "les Franais travaillent moins que les autres"

Ah, "les franais sont des fainants", a faisait longtemps tiens.

----------


## tanaka59

Bonjour, 




> Il doit exister des nations avec des meilleurs gouvernements que le notre.
> Par exemple en Chine,  Hong Kong,  Tawan, et en Asie du Sud-Est on se rappelle de l'pidmie de SARS-CoV-1 de 2002-2004.
> 
> Ds qu'il y a eu les premiers cas de SARS-CoV-2 ils taient dj  fond dans le dlire tester-isoler-traiter, les frontires fermes, les campagnes massives de tests, les masques, le traage, etc.
> La prochaine fois les peuples seront tout de suite d'accord pour se faire tester et s'isoler.
> Parce qu'on va leur dire que si ils se promnent librement le monde risque de repartir pour 2, 3 ans d'conomie au ralentit.
> 
> C'est pour a qu'elle trouve a magique ! Elle n'a aucune ide de ce qu'est le travail, quand elle voit des gens travailler dans une usine, elle ne comprend pas ce qu'il se passe, elle abasourdie.
> 
> ...





> Non.
> L'poque des De Gaulle et des Churchill est passe. Les hommes d'Etat ont disparu. Les hommes d'affaires au pouvoir n'ont aucun sens de l'intrt public et aucune mmoire pour ce type de "leons". Leur mmoire est variable : ils se souviennent de ceux qu'ils ont favoriss mais pas de tout leur patrimoine par exemple. Alors, se souvenir des leons de l'histoire... Ils n'en ont pas le temps. 
> 
> Non, ils prfrent s'extasier sur la magie de l'atelier (o les ouvriers auront la joie de travailler bientt jusqu' 67 ans selon E. Philippe) et continuer  fermer les services hospitaliers !!
> 
> Derniers exemples d'hommes d'"affaires" :
> - Edouard Philippe, en poste au dbut du Covid-19, rappelez-vous, est entr au conseil d'administration de Atos, qui avait dcroch de beaux contrats publics lorsqu'il tait Premier ministre. 
> - Alain Griset, ministre des PME, est jug pour avoir omis de dclarer 171 000 euros sur son compte. Il risque la prison mais reste au gouvernement (et doit tre content d'tre devenu ministre, c'est suite  sa dclaration - errone - qu'il est poursuivi).
> 
> ...


En France dans les affaires et la politique on laisse au clientlisme et portefeuille . 

Tiens le maire deRoubaix Guillaume Delbar en dboire avec la justice pour fraude fiscale : https://www.ouest-france.fr/societe/...d-108a1ef62346 ... Roubaix fait parti du  triste record, du top 20 des villes franaises avec le plus de difficult de pauvret. 

> pauvret et prcarit de la population
> pauvret et endettement de la commune  

En Asie quand un homme politique ou d'affaire est mal vu > excuse publique et il est limog ou dmissionne.




> Macron critiqu pour avoir rpt que "les Franais travaillent moins que les autres"
> 
> Ah, "les franais sont des fainants", a faisait longtemps tiens.


Pour privatiser en hpitaux privs ... On devient client de la mdecine en somme et non plu patient.

----------


## Mat.M

> Macron critiqu pour avoir rpt que "les Franais travaillent moins que les autres
> h, "les franais sont des fainants", a faisait longtemps tiens.


Ce qu'il faut expliquer aux gens en France c'est que travailler 35 ou 70heures a ne change rien aux choses tant que ce que vous produisez en terme de bien produit ou de service cela n'apporte pas de *valeur ajoute* ou de la valeur marchande pertinente pour l'conomie de march.
Vous pouvez trs bien sortir d'cole polytechnique, travailler 50heures par semaine et votre travail c'est de la bureaucratie et a n'a aucune VA.
Si vous dirigez une usine et que vous produisez des meubles ou des voitures que les gens ne veulent pas acheter parce que la qualit est mdiocre ou pas adapte au march bah vous ne vendez rien mme si les gens travaillent plus qu'ailleurs

Cela montre que Macron n'y connait rien au business  l'conomie de march.
Et en plus il a t ministre de l'conomie.
En France c'est le truc qui me sidre...

----------


## tanaka59

Bonsoir, 




> Ce qu'il faut expliquer aux gens en France c'est que travailler 35 ou 70heures a ne change rien aux choses tant que ce que vous produisez en terme de bien produit ou de service cela n'apporte pas de *valeur ajoute* ou de la valeur marchande pertinente pour l'conomie de march.
> Vous pouvez trs bien sortir d'cole polytechnique, travailler 50heures par semaine et votre travail c'est de la bureaucratie et a n'a aucune VA.
> Si vous dirigez une usine et que vous produisez des meubles ou des voitures que les gens ne veulent pas acheter parce que la qualit est mdiocre ou pas adapte au march bah vous ne vendez rien mme si les gens travaillent plus qu'ailleurs
> 
> Cela montre que Macron n'y connait rien au business  l'conomie de march.
> Et en plus il a t ministre de l'conomie.
> En France c'est le truc qui me sidre...


La France est un pays de bureaucrates et de services ... 

Comme on dit " en France on a pas de ptrole , on a des ides ... " qui se traduisent par de la production normative ... Cela n'a aucune valeur ajoute

----------


## Ryu2000

Macron dit souvent des choses fausses comme cette histoire des Franais qui travallaireaient moins, alors que tout le monde sait que dans certains pays les gens travaillent moins longtemps, et surtout que les Franais sont trs productif compar aux autres. Il est toujours dans la mme fuite en avant ou la dernire connerie sera oubli trs vite, puisqu'il va rapidement en faire 5 autres.
C'est dprimant de voir qu'il est le favoris pour 2022...

Les Suisses se foutent de notre gueule et c'est mrit :


Bon en gros pour rsum :
- 2/3 tiers des Franais dtestent Macron
- 2/3 tiers des Franais dtestent Zemmour
(beaucoup de gens dtestent Macron et Zemmour simmultanment)

Quoi qu'il arrive on aura un prsident de merde qui ne sera pas populaire. Sarkozy et Hollande n'taient pas populaire, mais l on est 2 crans au dessus
Macron n'a rien  foutre  un second tour de prsidentielle, il ne devrait mme pas os se reprsenter (comme Hollande).
Maintenant que le PS et l'UMP sont faible, des autres partis ont leur chance, malheureusement a risque de finir en Macron vs Zemmour. Qui va voter Macron au premier tour ? Je ne comprend vraiment pas... Il y a des gens qui veulent juste voir le monde bruler on dirait.

Suppression de lISF,  flat tax  : le  ruissellement  promis par Emmanuel Macron na pas eu lieu, selon France Stratgie



> Un rapport publi par cet organisme dvaluation et de prospective rattach  Matignon constate que les rformes nont pas eu deffet sur linvestissement, alors quelles ont accru la concentration des dividendes chez les plus riches.


Michel Onfray : "Quand Emmanuel Macron aura une pense construite, on pourra lcouter"



> Michel Onfray tait l'invit de Laurence Ferrari dans Punchline mardi soir. Le philosophe a fustig les annonces d'Emmanuel Macron dans le cadre de son plan pour l'industrie, affirmant que ce n'tait que des annonces. *Il estime que le Prsident "n'aime pas la France et les Franais"*, mais "le pouvoir qu'il a" sur le pays.


Le gouvernement Castex est  le plus cher de la Ve Rpublique 



> Avec un nombre record de conseillers, le gouvernement actuel est le plus cher depuis 1958. Une tude ralise par Ren Dosire, ex-dput PS et prsident de l'Observatoire de l'thique publique, recense 559 conseillers ministriels au 1 er aot 2021. Soit 79 % de plus que celui d'Edouard Philippe en 2019.

----------


## Gunny

lol

----------


## pmithrandir

Ce que j'aime dans les propos sur cette discussion, c'est la prpondrance des posts qui disent juste : c'est la merde on est foutu, la France est pas bien.
Ca me semble tellement dconnect de la ralit que je ne vois pas comment avec ce constat initial, on peut imaginer avancer.
On est foutu... avec plus de 6% de croissance, avec un tissu d'infrastructure parms les plus important au monde, avec une rserve de personnes qualifie parmi les plus grande du monde... et en tant dans le top 10 des puissance conomique et militaire. Et pour le contexte sanitaire, avec un tissu hospitalier en dgradation, mais encore largement au dessus de la plupart des pays du monde... et une population massivement vaccine contre le covid.
Mais que doivent penser ceux qui n'ont pas cette chance et qui vive dans des pays qui sot 20 ou 30 me en terme d'conomie. On leur fourni les cordes par wagon pour se pendre ? Ca relancerai le commerce des corderies Franaise vous me direz.

En dehors de cela, le duel poutou Darmanin... qui ne veut encore rien dire. la formulation de Poutou est vrifiable. Il suffit qu'un seul policier ai tu... pour que son affirmation soit vrai.
Maintenant, le problme n'est pas qu'elle tue, c'est un peu le principe quand on te donnes une arme... des fois il va y avoir un mort.  Le principe reste que les agissements policiers ne sont pas trait avec transparence et indpendance, ni par l'IGPN, ni par la justice puisque les 2 sont fortement lis  ceux qu'ils doivent juger ou valuer. Ou que la doctrine soit d'employer la force bien trop rapidement... 
Quand je vois.. un homme arm d'un couteau abattu par les forces de police... Je me dis qu'on a pas encore compris certaines choses... Il a une porte d'1 mtre, les policier de 15. N'a t'on pas quip nos forces de police de tasers, ou la possibilit de tirer dans les parties non vitales ? Avec une jambe en moins, il va pas attaquer grand monde. Oui, ca emande une organisation diffrente, une formation des policier, peut tre des entrainements au tir... Mais la lgitime dfense... ca me parait trange dans ce cas.

Pour le cot conomie, je suis partiellement d'accord avec vous sur le nombre d'heure. Il y a des emplois ou ce dernier n'est pas pertinent, le notre en particulier. Au dela de 30 heures... c'est de la perte de temps. Soit on ne produit rien, soit on produit des bugs.
Mais il y a des mtiers, en particulier ceux qui n'implique pas une crativit ou une utilisation crbrale importante, ces mtiers plutt manuels, qui eux voit leur production augmenter de manire presque proportionnelle avec le nombre d'heure.
Si je prend un travail qui consisterait a visser des bouteilles de lait  la main(exemple dbile). Mme aprs 80h, vous allez encore visser quelques bouteilles par heure. Vous tomberez de sommeil, mais la productivit sera encore positive. Ca serai une dcision con de mettre ca en place, nous sommes d'accord. Mais d'un point de vue conomique, dire que plus on travaille, plus on produit est vrai.
Pour ces mtiers, limiter  35h n'est pas pertinent comme pour d'autres pour des notions de productivit, mais pour des notions sociales. Le remettre en question n'est donc pas un non sens.

La ou il y a une arnaque intellectuelle pour moi, c'est que la France ayant une main duvre qualifie, plutt tourne vers les services... la majeure partie des employs ne sont pas dans des emplois a productivit croissante avec le nombre d'heure. Donc on utilise un postulat valable pour une partie faible de la population, et discutable sur le point de vue efficacit et sociale... pour imposer un dogme imbcile  toute la population.

----------


## Ryu2000

> c'est la merde on est foutu


Bon aprs c'est mondial comme truc, aucun pays ne va s'en sortir, il n'y a pas de miracle.
Le monde de la finance fait n'importe quoi depuis trop longtemps et on va tous le payer.
L a craint avec l'inflation qui va augmenter, le chmage qui va augmenter, la dette qui gonfle  une vitesse folle.

Il n'y aucun indicateur positif, si a se trouve on va subir les restrictions de liberts jusqu'en juillet 2022, il est impossible de savoir si il y aura une autre vague prochainement :
Covid-19 : "Nous n'avions pas prvu que la quatrime vague se ralentirait aussi vite", confie Jean-Franois Delfraissy au "Monde"



> Toutefois, "cela ne signifie pas pour autant que la quatrime vague est compltement derrire nous, prvient le professeur. Avec l'arrive de l'automne, les comportements changent, on vit en milieu clos, *une reprise de la circulation virale est donc possible*".
> (...)
> Le professeur juge qu' moyen terme, "le virus pourrait devenir endmique, voire saisonnier,  la fois parce que le variant Delta est contenu par le vaccin et parce que sa capacit  voluer est limite". "*L'autre possibilit est l'mergence d'un variant encore plus transmissible ou qui chapperait  l'immunit confre par le vaccin*", tempre-t-il toutefois. "Sur le long terme, videmment, la crise n'est pas termine."





> avec plus de 6% de croissance


 ::ptdr::  ::ptdr::  ::ptdr:: 
a aussi c'est calcul par l'INSEE ?
C'est pas raliste du tout, mme si on considre que le PIB a chut en 2020, donc qu'on fait forcment mieux en 2021.




> avec une rserve de personnes qualifie parmi les plus grande du monde...


Dont une partie galre  trouver du boulot.

Un diplme et puis plus rien: les galres de la Promotion Covid
Les jeunes diplms sont angoisss  lide de ne pas trouver un emploi

a craint pour ceux qui ont fini leur tudes en 2020, 2021, bon aprs il y a la technique de "je vais faire un doctorat pour laisser passer 2, 3 ans", mais au final a ferme plus de portes qu'autre chose.




> Mais il y a des mtiers, en particulier ceux qui n'implique pas une crativit ou une utilisation crbrale importante, ces mtiers plutt manuels, qui eux voit leur production augmenter de manire presque proportionnelle avec le nombre d'heure.


C'est pas top pour la sant mentale et la sant physique.
Par exemple  l'usine on rpte un cycle en boucle, je ne sais pas si vous avez dj essay de faire a 10h par jour, mais je peux vous dire que c'est difficile.
Il y a moyen de se rveiller au milieu de la nuit en se disant "Vite ! Je suis en retard au niveau du cycle", c'est un peu comme quand on joue trop  Tetris The Grandmaster Challenge 2 et qu'on voit des tetriminos  chaque fois qu'on ferme les yeux.

En plus  l'usine tu peux te retrouver dans un environnement chaud et bruyant.
Bon alors quand tu gagnes 3700 net/mois parce que t'es en Suisse, t'arrives un peu mieux  le supporter, par contre quand t'es  1200 comme en France, a doit tre compliqu.




> Mme aprs 80h, vous allez encore visser quelques bouteilles par heure.


Le corps ne va pas aimer, il n'est pas fait pour reproduire le mme mouvement des milliers de fois par jour.




> la majeure partie des employs ne sont pas dans des emplois a productivit croissante avec le nombre d'heure.


Il parait que dans les entreprises parisienne il est mal vu de partir avant 18h30.
Il n'y a pas que les patrons et les managers qui sont cons, il y a aussi pas mal d'employs

Je les enverrais tous chier ces gens l, si ils restent tard c'est parce qu'ils ne glandent rien, faire des heures pour faire des heures c'est contre productif.
Au bout d'un moment on est ingnieur/cadre je sais pas quoi, on fait nos heures et voil, si dans une entreprise on me critiquait parce que je pars trop tt, je partirais de plus en plus tt, pour tous les faire chier.

Tu pars  18 h, tas pris ton aprs-midi ?



> Si vous regardez de lautre ct de lAtlantique (ou sans aller si loin chez nos voisins suisses, germaniques ou nordiques), cest plutt linverse. Vous voir traner au bureau jusqu 21 heures, ce nest pas forcment bien vu, au contraire, cest mme une marque dincomptence ou de mauvaise organisation.
> Celui ou celle qui est efficace part  17 heures en ayant termin son job et gagne ainsi la considration et le respect de sa hirarchie.
> 
> De fait, une prsence excessive (horaires trop importants, trop tardifs, pas de pause, etc.) entrane un manque defficacit, de concentration et bien sr de motivation. *Tous les prmices de la dpression et du burn-out.*
> Dans ces conditions, la fatigue physique et motionnelle donne en toute logique une baisse de rsultats et de productivit pour lentreprise. De ce constat est ne lide de chiffrer les cots lis  ce dysfonctionnement.

----------


## seedbarrett

> Il y a moyen de se rveiller au milieu de la nuit en se disant "Vite ! Je suis en retard au niveau du cycle", c'est un peu comme quand on joue trop  Tetris The Grandmaster Challenge 2 et qu'on voit des tetriminos  chaque fois qu'on ferme les yeux.


 ::ptdr::  ::ptdr::  ::ptdr:: 

Partag entre mes souvenirs de stunfest et ceux de contrle de resistance  la chaine

----------


## Mat.M

> Ah, "les franais sont des fainants", a faisait longtemps tiens.


pour rebondir l-dessus faut croire que le chef de ltat persiste et signe, il n'a rien compris.
Que les franais soient "des fainants" faut aller dire a notamment au personnel hospitalier.
J'ai consult rcemment un mdecin  l'hpital, il m'a dit qu'il faisait 12 heures de suite la nuit d'astreinte.
Donc pour le coup les "premiers de corve" ils vont apprcier les discours de Macron  ::mouarf::

----------


## Gunny

> Mais il y a des mtiers, en particulier ceux qui n'implique pas une crativit ou une utilisation crbrale importante, ces mtiers plutt manuels, qui eux voit leur production augmenter de manire presque proportionnelle avec le nombre d'heure.
> Si je prend un travail qui consisterait a visser des bouteilles de lait  la main(exemple dbile). Mme aprs 80h, vous allez encore visser quelques bouteilles par heure. Vous tomberez de sommeil, mais la productivit sera encore positive. Ca serai une dcision con de mettre ca en place, nous sommes d'accord. Mais d'un point de vue conomique, dire que plus on travaille, plus on produit est vrai.


Pas forcment aussi pour ces mtiers l. Certes dans une moindre mesure, mais quand mme. Mme dans ton exemple dbile, le mec aprs un certain nombre d'heures il va commencer  faire tomber les bouteilles (gaspillage de produit + temps de travail), visser de travers (+ de boulot pour la QA), oublier les consignes d'hygine (ce qui peut mener  devoir jeter le lot entier), se blesser (ITT), etc. On peut vite tomber dans la productivit ngative.

----------


## tanaka59

Bonjour, 




> Macron dit souvent des choses fausses comme cette histoire des Franais qui travallaireaient moins, alors que tout le monde sait que dans certains pays les gens travaillent moins longtemps, et surtout que les Franais sont trs productif compar aux autres. Il est toujours dans la mme fuite en avant ou la dernire connerie sera oubli trs vite, puisqu'il va rapidement en faire 5 autres.


Pour Macron tous les franais sont cadres  hauts niveaux de revenus qui habitent  2km de leur taff, bosse 12h par jour et vivent en centre ville. Tout en se dplaant  vlo.

Aprs les sens dents
Traverser la rue pour avoir du travail 
 et j'en passe ...

On sait dj pour qui on ne votera pas ...  




> Les Suisses se foutent de notre gueule et c'est mrit :


Les belges aussi se foutent de la tronche des franais .  ::P: 

===

A part que les politiques franais , sont en train de faire passer la France et les franais pour des imbciles aux yeux du monde ... Comme la fois  l'Allemagne taxait la France d'Absurdistan ... Cela en dit long sur l'tat du pays.  ::?: 

A force on a honte d'tre franais ... Pauvre France

----------


## foetus

> On sait dj pour qui on ne votera pas ...


E. Macron sait qu'il lui faut entre 20 et 25% de l'lectorat pour tre au second tour : il a le soutien des ultra-riches.

----------


## tanaka59

Bonsoir, 

Tien les italiens sont dans la rue contre le passe sanitaire obligatoire en entreprise : https://www.rtl.be/info/monde/europe...s-1331548.aspx

----------


## Mat.M

> E. Macron sait qu'il lui faut entre 20 et 25% de l'lectorat pour tre au second tour : il a le soutien des ultra-riches.


d'accord mais les ultra-riches c'est quelle proportion de l'lectorat ? 5 % ? 10 % ?
Donc au final a ne fait pas grand monde..

----------


## tanaka59

Bonsoir, 




> d'accord mais les ultra-riches c'est quelle proportion de l'lectorat ? 5 % ? 10 % ?
> Donc au final a ne fait pas grand monde..


Tout dpend du ratio de votant ... Si moins d'un franais sur 2 va voter , forcement il y aura de la casse et on remettra aux pouvoirs macron et sa clic.

----------


## Ryu2000

> E. Macron sait qu'il lui faut entre 20 et 25% de l'lectorat pour tre au second tour :


Ouais c'est un peu prs a en % exprims, pour rappelle le premier tour de 2017 :
M. Emmanuel MACRON : 18,19% des inscrits. (24,01%)
Mme Marine LE PEN : 16,14% des inscrits. (21,30%)
M. Franois FILLON : 15,16% des inscrits. (20,01%)
M. Jean-Luc MLENCHON : 114,84% des inscrits. (19,59%)

Selon comment on regarde on pourrait se dire que la barre du second tour tait au dessus de 15,16% des inscrits (20,01% des exprims). C'est pas norme.




> il a le soutien des ultra-riches.


Par dfinition les ultra-riches sont peu nombreux (moins de 1% de la population), mais certains possdent un empire mdiatique comme Patrick Drahi, Bernard Arnaud, Vincent Bollor, Matthieu Pigasse, etc.
Il faut se mfier des mdias comme Libration, L'Express, Le Monde, l'OBS, BFM TV, CNews, France Info, France 24, etc.

Zemmour est sur la couverture de plein de magasines comme l'a t Macron en 2017.


Et il faut encore plus se mfier des sondages, je pense que c'est ce qui manipule le plus l'lctorat.
 force de rpter que le second tour sera Macron VS Zemmour a pourrait finir par arriver.
Je ne comprend pas les gens qui sont prt  vter Macron au premier tour. a fait peur de se dire qu'il y a autant de Mingolito en France. (bon aprs Sarkozy tait bien au second tour de 2012)

----------


## Mat.M

> Tout dpend du ratio de votant ... Si moins d'un franais sur 2 va voter[..]


eehhhh bien d'accord mais moi je suis bel et bien programmeur je me proccupe plus de la production d'un jeu vido ( indie) pour le vendre que de faire des statistiques sociologiques.. ::mrgreen::

----------


## tanaka59

Bonjour, 




> eehhhh bien d'accord mais moi je suis bel et bien programmeur je me proccupe plus de la production d'un jeu vido ( indie) pour le vendre


Tu es pay pour produire un "service" numrique de divertissement > jeu vido. 




> que de faire des statistiques sociologiques..


Je suis pay pour brasser des lignes de donnes et des chiffres . In fine , de ces chiffres cela sert  produire "du rapport/reporting". 

C'est clair que cela n'a pas la mme utilit ... ni la mme finalit ... et encore moins la mme "valeur marchande".   ::lol::

----------


## ABCIWEB

> Ce que j'aime dans les propos sur cette discussion, c'est la prpondrance des posts qui disent juste : c'est la merde on est foutu, la France est pas bien.
> Ca me semble tellement dconnect de la ralit que je ne vois pas comment avec ce constat initial, on peut imaginer avancer.
> On est foutu... avec plus de 6% de croissance, avec un tissu d'infrastructure parms les plus important au monde, avec une rserve de personnes qualifie parmi les plus grande du monde... et en tant dans le top 10 des puissance conomique et militaire. Et pour le contexte sanitaire, avec un tissu hospitalier en dgradation, mais encore largement au dessus de la plupart des pays du monde... et une population massivement vaccine contre le covid.


Les 6% de croissance c'est suite  une chute de 8.3% en 2020, donc c'est un rattrapage, pas forcment une tendance de fond.

Ensuite mme si tu constates la dgradation du tissu hospitalier tu ne la dplore pas et tu tentes de minimiser le problme en disant que nous sommes "encore largement au dessus de la plupart des pays du monde...".  Mais pour combien de temps ? En ralit, en terme de nombre de lits hospitaliers par habitant nous sommes en dessous de la moyenne des 35 pays "dvelopps" membres de l'OCDE, avec 3,1 lits pour 1 000 habitants, donc de plus en plus loin des premiers et pas dans le top 10, mais malgr tout on continue de fermer des lits, cf messages prcdents. 
Et cela fait combien de temps que le personnel hospitalier sonne l'alarme ? Ils sont tellement dgots par leurs conditions de travail que les hpitaux ont des difficults pour recruter du personnel soignant. On peut prdire une catastrophe  court/moyen terme et ce n'est pas uniquement avec des augmentations de salaire que l'on va arranger les choses, de bonnes conditions de travail se mesurent aussi en terme de journes de repos, il faut augmenter les effectifs.




> Mais que doivent penser ceux qui n'ont pas cette chance et qui vive dans des pays qui sot 20 ou 30 me en terme d'conomie. On leur fourni les cordes par wagon pour se pendre ? Ca relancerai le commerce des corderies Franaise vous me direz.


Donc si je rsume ta pense, tu dis que nos critiques, soi-disant dconnectes de la ralit, sont nfastes pour imaginer avancer, et en mme temps tu nous proposes de se comparer aux pays les plus dfavoriss pour mieux accepter une dgradation continue. C'est cela que tu appelles avancer ? De mon ct j'appelle cela reculer.

C'est d'ailleurs pour cela que les franais peuvent tre dsesprs, puisque suivant la droite rformatrice au pouvoir, l'horizon consiste  se comparer au pire pour accepter toujours moins. 

D'accord avec toi concernant les capacits du pays, le personnel qualifi, la richesse culturelle, etc. Nous avons un gros potentiel, l n'est pas le problme. Le problme est trs clairement rsum dans ce message de *Cincinnatus* quand il dit que les hommes d'tat ont disparus et ont t remplacs par des affairistes qui n'ont aucune considration ni pour l'intrt public ni pour l'intrt du pays. Des marionnettes aux mains des groupements d'intrts, qui considrent la France et les franais comme une ressource  dpouiller pour leur seul profit et pour lesquels le service public se rsume  faire de la com. Ce n'est pas avec ces imposteurs qui nous mprisent que l'on peut progresser, bien au contraire. 

Si tu proposes de nous comparer aux pays les plus dfavoriss pour nous rassurer, j'en conclue que pour toi le mot "avancer" n'est pas compatible avec le mot "progrs", ce qui au final donne raison  ceux qui prvoient le pire.

----------


## pmithrandir

Mon propos n est pas de dire que l horizon est dans cette direction, mais de souligner que j ai trouv plus de joie de vivre dans des pays bien moins class que nous. Alors que la situation conomique et politique tait bien plus dramatique.


Quand vous avez dans une quipe projet que des dfaitiste qui soulignent les difficults, vous conviendrez que le logiciel n est pas prt de sortir. Pour moi un pays c'est pareil. Si on regarde ce qui ne va pas on s puise.

Vouloir faire mieux est lgitime. Mais se flageller n avance  rien

----------


## Mat.M

> La ou il y a une arnaque intellectuelle pour moi, c'est que la France ayant une main duvre qualifie, plutt tourne vers les services... la majeure partie des employs ne sont pas dans des emplois a productivit croissante avec le nombre d'heure


c'est vident que si on prend une SSII lambda voire un diteur ( je pense  une certaine entreprise notamment qui dite un logiciel de compta) ,le schma classique concernant la matrice RH c'est directeur , directeur de projets , chefs de projet au pluriel et un ou deux programmeurs sous-pays  ::mouarf:: 
donc au final le produit vendu sur le march il cote cher pour une qualit mdiocre.
Le gros problme en France c'est que le made-in-France se vend trop cher  l'exportation rapport  la qualit du produit.
Si vous prenez les comits de direction des entreprises du CAC40 des gens pays trs chers pour assister  des runions ben le prix des produits made-in-france vous allez le sentir passer,vous savez la grande entreprise qui nous vend des yaourts notamment   ::mouarf:: 




> Derniers exemples d'hommes d'"affaires" :
> - Edouard Philippe, en poste au dbut du Covid-19, rappelez-vous, est entr au conseil d'administration de Atos, qui avait dcroch de beaux contrats publics lorsqu'il tait Premier ministre.


cette personne n'a pas du tout sa place au sein de la direction d'une grande entreprise, je me demande comment ce genre de "profil" tout comme Mr Breton peuvent se retrouver  la tte d'entreprises.
Le copinage et le pantouflage c'est a qui fait couler l'conomie franaise.
C'est un haut-fonctionnaire pas un businessman ; les entreprises anglo-saxonnes sont gres par des personnes qui sont formes et comptentes pour cela bref des vritables managers de business ;
c'est a la diffrence avec les entreprises franaises ; 
c'est bien pour cela que les entreprises franaises ne sont pas du tout rentables elles sont en train de se faire concurrencer par leurs quivalents trangers.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Mon propos n est pas de dire que l horizon est dans cette direction, mais de souligner que j ai trouv plus de joie de vivre dans des pays bien moins class que nous. Alors que la situation conomique et politique tait bien plus dramatique.


Peut-tre que dans ces pays, la situation s'amliorait. Parce que quand tu pars du bas de l'chelle, grimper d'un ou deux chelons, tu vois un progrs, et a te donne envie de continuer.

Quand tu es assez haut sur l'chelle, et que depuis quelques annes tu descends des chelons encore et encore, ben, mme si t'es toujours au-dessus de certains, ben, tu t'inquites pour ton avenir, et aussi pour celui de tes enfants.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Alors que la situation conomique et politique tait bien plus dramatique.


Ils sont peut-tre sur une voie ascendante. Si les choses vont en s'amliorant c'est normal qu'ils soient optimistes.
Notre situation ne fait que de se dtriorer et plusieurs lments indiquent que ce n'est pas prt de changer, la chute risque de s'acclrer.

La France tait parfois la quatrime puissance conomique mondiale, elle va dgringoler du classement, c'est normal qu'on ne soit pas super enthousiaste  propos de l'avenir.

Chacun est libre de penser ce qu'il veut, il est impossible de mettre tout le monde d'accord, il n'y a pas que le "Hourra la croissance est de 8%, c'est gnial, tout va bien !" et "La situation est dsespr, nous sommes tous foutu", il y une infinit de scnarios entre les deux.




> Si on regarde ce qui ne va pas on s puise.


Si on ignore les problmes les plus graves on court dans le mur avec le sourire.




> Quand vous avez dans une quipe projet que des dfaitiste qui soulignent les difficults


Cette mtaphore ne correspond pas du tout  la situation.
Il faut plutt s'imaginer une quipe qui travail trs bien, mais qui est gr par des gens qui ne prennent que des mauvaises dcisions et qui emmnent l'entreprise vers sa ruine (et qui en plus propose des salaires trs faible et quasiment pas d'augmentation).
C'est normal que les travailleurs critiquent les dcideurs.

====
a c'tait en mars :
La dette publique de la France a atteint  son niveau le plus lev depuis 1949 



> Elle atteint 115,7 % du PIB, selon lInsee. Les finances publiques ont subi les consquences de la crise sanitaire et des mesures de soutien  lconomie, mais moins que ne le prvoyait le gouvernement.


Depuis Macron a promis d'investir des dizaines de milliards dans plusieurs projets.

Il y a de quoi tre inquiet :
Endettement des entreprises : anticipation de croissance ou bombe  retardement ?



> Depuis mars 2020, les dispositifs daides aux entreprises se multiplient. Si les PGE ont jou un rle dcisif, dautres systmes plus complexes  mettre en place entretiennent  premire vue laccumulation de la dette. Ces nouveaux dispositifs seront-ils vraiment les outils de la relance ? (Par Fabrice Imbault, directeur gnral d'A Plus Finance)


Rebond des dfaillances d'entreprises en perspective dans le monde



> Les mesures d'urgences prises face  la crise du Covid-19 ont fait reculer le nombre de faillites d'entreprises dans le monde. Un phnomne temporaire qui prendrait fin l'an prochain avec un rebond de 15 % des faillites, selon une tude de l'assureur-crdit Euler Hermes.


===
Il y a des problmes  l'chelle mondiale :
Pnurie de puces lectroniques : le march automobile europen scroule en septembre



> Les principaux marchs ont enregistr des baisses  deux chiffres  avec en Allemagne une chute de 25,7 %, en Italie de 32,7 %, en France de 20,5 %  sur un an.


Un problme en Chine peut avoir des consquences partout ailleurs :
En Chine, pnuries de courant et immobilier sapent la croissance conomique



> La Chine a vu sa croissance sessouffler au troisime trimestre, avec une hausse du PIB de 4,9 %, consquence de la crise de limmobilier et des pnuries dlectricit qui pnalisent les entreprises


Ce n'est pas vident de se dire "2021 est, jusqu' prsent, une anne formidable, je suis trs enthousiaste pour la suite !  ::D: ".

----------


## Jon Shannow

> cette personne n'a pas du tout sa place au sein de la direction d'une grande entreprise, je me demande comment ce genre de "profil" tout comme Mr Breton peuvent se retrouver  la tte d'entreprises.


Un mec comme E. Philippe ne rentre pas dans la direction d'une grande entreprise pour ses comptences managriales, mais pour son influence politique. a permet  l'entreprise d'avoir un allier au sein de l'appareil politique (local ou national) pour faire pencher la balance en sa faveur dans le cas de projets futurs. Si on voulait tre honnte, ce genre de poste c'est juste de la corruption.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> d'accord mais les ultra-riches c'est quelle proportion de l'lectorat ? 5 % ? 10 % ?
> Donc au final a ne fait pas grand monde..


Ce n'est pas qu'une question de pourcentage de l'lectorat. 

D'abord, il y a l'lectorat et les votants. Les ultrariches votent, car ils savent que c'est leurs votes qui leur permettra d'orienter la politique. Il leur faut quelqu'un qu'ils peuvent manipuler (que ce soit Macron, Le Pen, Hidalgo, Jadot, Bertrand, Pecresse, ...) n'a pas d'importance pour eux. Ce sont leurs pantins.
Ensuite, il y a le pouvoir d'influence. Les ultras-riches ne sont peut-tre pas nombreux, leur pouvoir d'influence (de nuisance en quelques sortes) est immense. Ils dtiennent les mdias, les instituts de sondage, ... Ils crent de toutes pices les lections, au propre (enfin pas trs) comme au figur.

----------


## Cincinnatus

> Un mec comme E. Philippe ne rentre pas dans la direction d'une grande entreprise pour ses comptences managriales, mais pour son influence politique. a permet  l'entreprise d'avoir un allier au sein de l'appareil politique (local ou national) pour faire pencher la balance en sa faveur dans le cas de projets futurs. Si on voulait tre honnte, ce genre de poste c'est juste de la corruption.


Il a dj jou de son influence politique :
https://reporterre.net/Le-Premier-mi...la-fibre-ecolo



> douard Philippe a t directeur des Affaires publiques dAreva de 2007  2010.


Autrement dit en charge du lobbying auprs de gouvernements pour la filire nuclaire.

----------


## Mat.M

> ce genre de poste c'est juste de la corruption.


arf vous avez lu dans mes penses.... 
Le problme c'est quet pour des fonds d'investissements trangers qui doivent rinjecter du cash dans la machine dficitaire a va pas le faire comme dirait l'autre.

----------


## DevTroglodyte

> Si on regarde ce qui ne va pas on s puise.


Si on ne fait que regarder, oui... Mais si on cherche  corriger ce qui ne va pas, c'est plus motivant et a donne l'impression d'avancer. Bref, tout ce qui ne se passe pas actuellement, o on prfre dgrader le service public et donner les moyens  la police de rprimer ceux qui descendent dans la rue pour rler.

----------


## Ryu2000

PRIX DE L'NERGIE: BRUNO LE MAIRE ASSURE QUE "LETAT NE SE FAIT PAS DARGENT SUR LE DOS DES FRANAIS"



> Si les recettes fiscales supplmentaires de l'Etat devraient s'lever  2,5 milliards d'euros cette anne en raison de la hausse des prix de l'nergie, l'excutif va dpenser 5,6 milliards d'euros pour protger les plus modestes, a indiqu le ministre de l'Economie sur Europe 1.

----------


## Mat.M

> Mon propos n est pas de dire que l horizon est dans cette direction, mais de souligner que j ai trouv plus de joie de vivre dans des pays bien moins class que nous. Alors que la situation conomique et politique tait bien plus dramatique.


bonsoir je partage cet avis...les pays dont vous parlez ont pu garder leurs traditions leurs racines c'est une sorte de socle pour la socit.

----------


## Gunny

> bonsoir je partage cet avis...les pays dont vous parlez ont pu garder leurs traditions leurs racines c'est une sorte de socle pour la socit.


Pour vivre moi-mme  l'tranger, je pense que c'est principalement d  un climat d'impuissance apprise et de mfiance perptu ad nauseam par les mdias et la plupart des politiques. C'est un climat qui s'accroche facilement dans la culture franaise, qui tend souvent  voir le verre  moiti vide (ce qui peut tre une force de changement dans d'autres circonstances).

----------


## Mat.M

@Gunny j'affirmerais en plus que la France n'est pas vraiment un pays dmocratique dans l'me.

Rien dans la production conomique de ce pays n'est vritablement dmocratique.
Exception faite de quelques gros studios de jeu vido bien sr  ::mouarf:: 
Mais si on prend Ubisoft faut pas se leurrer la majorit de la production est effectue  Montral.
Les Allemands ont leur voiture du peuple , en France...
vous allez me dire on a le constructeur Renault mais d'ici quelques annes c'est une marque qui n'existera elle aura fusionn avec Nissan.
Et le sige social transfr ailleurs en Europe o c'est fiscalement plus avantageux.

----------


## tanaka59

Bonjour, 




> @Gunny j'affirmerais en plus que la France n'est pas vraiment un pays dmocratique dans l'me.
> 
> Rien dans la production conomique de ce pays n'est vritablement dmocratique.


On a brad tous les bijoux de familles ... code du travail produit en Italie, FDJ qui imprime au Canada, carte grise produite en suisse , on achte mme du matos militaire qui est plus franais ... (Ford pour ne citer que cette exemple ... ).  




> vous allez me dire on a le constructeur Renault mais d'ici quelques annes c'est une marque qui n'existera elle aura fusionn avec Nissan.
> Et le sige social transfr ailleurs en Europe o c'est fiscalement plus avantageux.


Dans les scnarios  moyen terme, Suzuki , Honda , Mazda et Toyota pourrait fusionner . Je ne serai pas tonn que Nissan face de mme avec Renault (et Mercedes !) . Juste pour info, Mercedes PL c'est aussi Renault Truck, Volvo, Citaros, Mack , KW ... donc un "poids lourd" du poids lourd . 

Renault passerait sous giron germano-japonais en somme.

----------


## fredinkan

> On a brad tous les bijoux de familles ... code du travail produit en Italie, FDJ qui imprime au Canada, carte grise produite en suisse , on achte mme du matos militaire qui est plus franais ... (Ford pour ne citer que cette exemple ... ).


Sauf erreur la carte grise est produite en suisse, car elle se base sur des lments de scurit dont seule une boite suisse  les brevets pour le faire.
Pour le reste, j'ai jamais compris l'ide de la france de ne mme plus fournir dj rien qu'en armes franaises...




> Dans les scnarios  moyen terme, Suzuki , Honda , Mazda et Toyota pourrait fusionner . Je ne serai pas tonn que Nissan face de mme avec Renault (et Mercedes !) . Juste pour info, Mercedes PL c'est aussi Renault Truck, Volvo, Citaros, Mack , KW ... donc un "poids lourd" du poids lourd . 
> 
> Renault passerait sous giron germano-japonais en somme.


Pour les marques japonaises, j'y crois moyennement. Mazda, par exemple, sont bien trop fiers d'tre une des seule entreprise "indpendante" (comprendre par l n'tant pas dans un groupe ayant plusieurs marques). 
Idem pour suzuki et honda. On ne voit que les vhicules, mais ils produisent beaucoup beaucoup plus de choses que a.

----------


## foetus

> Pour le reste, j'ai jamais compris l'ide de la france de ne mme plus fournir dj rien qu'en armes franaises...


Il faut vrifier mais d'aprs ce que j'ai compris, il n'y a aucune usine franaise d'armement qui est capable d'assurer 20 ou 30 ans de production/ de fournissement.

Est-ce tonnant ?  ::roll::

----------


## tanaka59

Bonsoir, 




> Sauf erreur la carte grise est produite en suisse, car elle se base sur des lments de scurit dont seule une boite suisse  les brevets pour le faire.
> Pour le reste, j'ai jamais compris l'ide de la france de ne mme plus fournir dj rien qu'en armes franaises...
> 
> Pour les marques japonaises, j'y crois moyennement. Mazda, par exemple, sont bien trop fiers d'tre une des seule entreprise "indpendante" (comprendre par l n'tant pas dans un groupe ayant plusieurs marques). 
> Idem pour suzuki et honda. On ne voit que les vhicules, mais ils produisent beaucoup beaucoup plus de choses que a.


Dans l'armement les vhicules comme Renault Truck sont sous pavillons germano-suedois : https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Volvo 

Le Famas sera remplac par le HK416 ... https://www.leparisien.fr/faits-dive...20-8230722.php , mme chose pour les PAMAS.

Mme le char Leclerc Nexter n'est sous pavillon 100% franais : https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nexter , https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/KMW%2B...efense_Systems




> Il faut vrifier mais d'aprs ce que j'ai compris, il n'y a aucune usine franaise d'armement qui est capable d'assurer 20 ou 30 ans de production/ de fournissement.
> 
> Est-ce tonnant ?


Saint tienne tait trs rpute pour ces entreprises d'armement ft une poque. Comme une autre ville en IDF (dont le nom m'chappe).

----------


## fredinkan

> Saint tienne tait trs rpute pour ces entreprises d'armement ft une poque. Comme une autre ville en IDF (dont le nom m'chappe).


C'est justement pour a que je ne comprends pas du tout en fait :/
Si c'est vraiment li  ce que dit foetus, je trouve a dramatique pour un pays initialement dans le top5 des puissances mondiales.




> Il faut vrifier mais d'aprs ce que j'ai compris, il n'y a aucune usine franaise d'armement qui est capable d'assurer 20 ou 30 ans de production/ de fournissement.
> 
> Est-ce tonnant ?


A se demander ce qui a foutu le camp...

----------


## Ryu2000

Ouais c'est horrible ce qui est arriv  la filire qui produit les armes et les munitions franaises.
Stratgiquement c'est catastrophique de dpendre d'autres pays. Si ils arrtent de te livrer tu peux rapidement te retrouver dans une situation problmatique.

Souverainet : aprs les masques, la France pourrait-elle manquer de petites munitions ?



> Les masques chirurgicaux et les vaccins contre le coronavirus ne sont pas les seuls produits que la France importe. *Les petites munitions utilises par l'arme franaise sont aussi fabriques  l'tranger, depuis la cession de Manurhin aux mirats arabes unis en 2018*. Et la France pourrait souffrir de sa dpendance aux autres pays... Aujourd'hui, ce sont surtout les munitions pour le pistolet autrichien Glock 17 (9 mm) ou  celles pour le fusil d'assaut allemand HK416 (5,56 mm calibre OTAN), qui arment des militaires franais aussi bien sur le territoire national qu'en mission  l'tranger. 
> 
> *Cela fait 30 ans que la France a progressivement arrt de produire ces petites munitions*, notamment parce qu'on n'est pas trs bon dans ce secteur, contrairement, par exemple aux avions de combat, domaine dans lequel la France excelle.


Macron parle de rindustrialisation  Saint-Etienne, il n'y a qu' relancer la fabrication de munition a permettrait de crer quelque jobs, mais Macron parle plutt de robot.
A Saint-Etienne, Emmanuel Macron se fait le chantre dune France conqurante



> Les mtiers qui sont les vtres, la robotisation, la modernisation de la transformation du processus industriel, sont cls et cest une vraie transformation de lindustrie sur laquelle on avait historiquement pris du retard quon est en train dessayer de rattraper  marche force. La robotisation, la numrisation de notre industrie, cest une bataille essentielle , a-t-il insist en sadressant aux salaris de lentreprise pour annoncer une enveloppe de 800 millions deuros au secteur de la robotique dans le cadre du plan dinvestissements de 30 milliards de France 2030.

----------


## foetus

C'tait cette vido Pourquoi avoir remplac le FAMAS par le HK416 ?, chane Matre Luger



La raison : il faut avoir 1 chiffre d'affaire d'au moins 80 millions d'uros et fournir rapidement 80 000 fusils  l'arme.
Le FAMAS a t arrt d'tre produit en 1992

----------


## Ryu2000

Policiers viss par des tirs  la Duchre : Grald Darmanin tacle Grgory Doucet concernant l'absence de camras



> "Je souhaite vous redire l'importance de bnficier d'une couverture tendue en vidoprotection. J'ai demand  Monsieur le prfet de se rapprocher de vous. L'Etat est prt  cofinancer ces dispositifs", crit notamment Grald Darmanin dans sa lettre  Grgory Doucet. Ce dernier a prvu de rpondre  son interlocuteur lors d'une confrence de presse en fin de matine.


Je ne suis pas convaincu qu'installer des camras amliorerait grandement la situation. Les gens qui sont capable de tirer sur des policiers sont capable de dtriorer des camras de surveillance.

Un peu comme a par exemple :
Villiers :  peine installes, une quinzaine de camras de vidosurveillance dtruites

----------


## Mat.M

> Un peu comme a par exemple :
>  peine installes, une quinzaine de camras de vidosurveillance dtruites[/url]


ne vous inquitez-pas concernant les camras de vidosurveillance si la municipalit doit les remplacer a sera retenu sur votre salaire ben oui faut bien que quelqu'un paye pour la casse  ::mrgreen:: 

c'est comme les bagnoles qui crament dans les cits si votre prime d'assurance augmente et que vous devez payer plus cher d'assurance aprs faut pas s'tonner pourquoi  ::mouarf:: 

mettons que 2000 voitures sont incendies au minimum chaque anne en France multipli par 10 000 euro l'unit je vous laisse faire le calcul
je vous souhaite une bonne journe de travail

----------


## Ryu2000

> si la municipalit doit les remplacer


Les camras c'est un truc de grandes villes, donc par personne a ne doit pas reprsenter une grosse somme.
Moi ce que critique c'est ceux qui pensent que les camras amliorent les choses.
Comme Estrosi qui disait un truc du genre "Si il y avait eu des camras de surveillance comme  Nice, il n'y aurait pas eu d'attentat terroriste", plus tard il y a eu un attentat terroriste  Nice




> c'est comme les bagnoles qui crament dans les cits


a reprsente peut-tre pas grand chose dans le total.
Par exemple  cause des villes et des routes mal conues il y a beaucoup d'inondations et a doit couter beaucoup plus cher. (le sol n'absorbe plus l'eau, les rivires ont moins de place, les maisons sont construites dans des endroits dangereux, etc)

Les inondations estivales devraient faire exploser le prix des assurances en Europe




> 10 000 euro l'unit


Pour que a coute 10 000  l'assurance a doit tre une voiture trs cher qui tait neuve il y a peu de temps. (et en plus si t'es assur au tiers t'as pas l'option "garantie incendie" qui fait parti de "garantie responsabilit civile")
Dans les cits il ne devrait pas y avoir de belle voiture normalement. (et tous les gens n'ont pas les moyens de payer la garantie incendie)

=====
Il y a des trucs bizarre dans l'article que j'ai cit prcdemment :



> Le maire de Villiers indique avoir organis une runion d'urgence samedi aprs-midi avec une * association de mres africaines*  :  *Je leur ai dit que c'tait probablement leurs enfants qui avaient fait a* et je leur ai demand d'agir afin qu'ils ne le fassent plus. Les camras sont l pour protger et les jeunes risquent leur vie en montant sur les toits. 
> (...)
> Dans le quartier des Hautes-Noues, plusieurs habitants dplorent ce vandalisme :  Nous, on est pour les camras car a scurise les lieux , avance un couple.  Ils n'ont que a  faire , bougonne un retrait *tandis qu'une dame livre sa vision des choses :  Si on lgalisait le cannabis, on n'en serait pas l.*


Il y a une dame qui a tout compris  ::P:

----------


## tanaka59

Bonjour, 




> Policiers viss par des tirs  la Duchre : Grald Darmanin tacle Grgory Doucet concernant l'absence de camras
> 
> Je ne suis pas convaincu qu'installer des camras amliorerait grandement la situation. Les gens qui sont capable de tirer sur des policiers sont capable de dtriorer des camras de surveillance.
> 
> Un peu comme a par exemple :
> Villiers :  peine installes, une quinzaine de camras de vidosurveillance dtruites





> ne vous inquitez-pas concernant les camras de vidosurveillance si la municipalit doit les remplacer a sera retenu sur votre salaire ben oui faut bien que quelqu'un paye pour la casse 
> 
> c'est comme les bagnoles qui crament dans les cits si votre prime d'assurance augmente et que vous devez payer plus cher d'assurance aprs faut pas s'tonner pourquoi 
> 
> mettons que 2000 voitures sont incendies au minimum chaque anne en France multipli par 10 000 euro l'unit je vous laisse faire le calcul
> je vous souhaite une bonne journe de travail


1) Les camras sont un outil et non un moyen ... 

2) Rien ne remplace les policiers en factions sur le terrain 

3) Le dernier c'est "l'arme judiciaire" , qui a besoin d'un grosse rforme (peine  rpondre ou rpond mal ... )

4) Que la police puisse revenir  des fondamentaux dans ces missions et non des trucs futiles (chasse  l'attestation, chasse au passe , chasse  l'automobiliste ... ) . Au final c'est toute l'institution qui se retrouve ridiculise et suscite la mfiance. 

===

https://www.cnews.fr/france/2021-10-...vant-un-centre : l'homme a t relax ce week end .

https://www.lci.fr/justice-faits-div...e-2200024.html : un vol de cble dans un tunnel de l'A13 paralyse la moiti du trafic en IDF .

----------


## Jon Shannow

La Dame n'a rien compris du tout. Lgaliser le canabis ne changera rien. Si ce n'est plus le canabis qui sera dans la rue, ce sera autre chose, une drogue plus dur, ou des cigarettes, ou toujours du canabis. Bref, les trafiquants continueront de trafiquer.

----------


## Ryu2000

> une drogue plus dur, ou des cigarettes


a attirerait moins de monde, par contre ils seraient plus accro (parce que d'aprs la quasi totalit des tudes sur la dangerosit des psychotropes la dpendance physique du cannabis est trs faible, voir inexistante), alors que toutes les autres drogues comme le tabac ou l'alcool sont beaucoup plus addictives.




> ou toujours du canabis


Pas si c'est lgaliser correctement, si le consommateur a accs  un produit de meilleur qualit et moins cher, jamais il ne retournera jamais vers l'offre illgale.
Il suffit de ne pas limiter le taux de THC dans les fleurs (il y a bien du rhum  55 et de l'Absinthe  69 dans les grandes surfaces), et de mettre le moins de taxe possible au dbut, le temps de tuer le trafic. Les consommateurs oublieront rapidement la rsine marocaine coup avec des produits parfois dangereux.
De toute faon a finira par arriver, c'est le progrs  ::P: 

Enfin bref c'est pas le topic et normalement c'est le passage sur l'association qui devait provoquer des ractions.

=====
Election prsidentielle 2022 : Emmanuel Macron surveille Yannick Jadot sur sa gauche



> Une ligne de conduite qui suscite des rserves au sein du gouvernement et de la majorit, o certains macronistes appellent  ne pas dlaisser des sujets chers  llectorat de gauche, comme celui de la protection de lenvironnement, tout en gardant un il attentif sur lcologiste Yannick Jadot, peru comme  un candidat srieux  et  crdible ,  ne pas sous-estimer.  Mme sil est pour linstant bas dans les sondages, il ne faut pas le ngliger car on est encore loin de llection et les dynamiques peuvent changer , met en garde le dput de lIsre, Jean-Charles Colas-Roy, rfrent transition cologique  La Rpublique en marche (LRM).


EELV pourrait attirer des lecteurs LREM, en mme temps Macron et Jadot c'est un peu la mme chose. Ce sont des nolibraux.

----------


## pmithrandir

> La Dame n'a rien compris du tout. Lgaliser le canabis ne changera rien. Si ce n'est plus le canabis qui sera dans la rue, ce sera autre chose, une drogue plus dur, ou des cigarettes, ou toujours du canabis. Bref, les trafiquants continueront de trafiquer.


A mon sens c'est faux.

le problme du cannabis, c'est qu'une trs grande partie de la population en achte... et donc finance les cartels.
La coke, tu touche dj un public bien moins large... oon a pas cette image inoffensive, habituelle qu'on trouvera avec le cannabis.

5M de consommateur * 20 par mois, c'est 100M d'euros de cash par mois.
La cocaine, ca sera 200 000 personnes * 60 = 12M d'euros.

Tu ne fera pas vivre les mme structures et rseaux avec cette consommation plus litiste.

----------


## Gunny

> A mon sens c'est faux.
> 
> le problme du cannabis, c'est qu'une trs grande partie de la population en achte... et donc finance les cartels.
> La coke, tu touche dj un public bien moins large... oon a pas cette image inoffensive, habituelle qu'on trouvera avec le cannabis.
> 
> 5M de consommateur * 20 par mois, c'est 100M d'euros de cash par mois.
> La cocaine, ca sera 200 000 personnes * 60 = 12M d'euros.
> 
> Tu ne fera pas vivre les mme structures et rseaux avec cette consommation plus litiste.


+1. De plus, si j'tais dealer et que 80% de mon chiffre c'est du cannabis, je ferais ouf de pouvoir laisser tomber les 20% restants et ouvrir un commerce lgal  la place.

----------


## seedbarrett

> +1. De plus, si j'tais dealer et que 80% de mon chiffre c'est du cannabis, je ferais ouf de pouvoir laisser tomber les 20% restants et ouvrir un commerce lgal  la place.


Pas vraiment, le jour ou a deviens legal tu vas perdre normment de bnfices : tu vas devoir cotiser, avoir une traabilit, tu peux plus couper avec du verre pil et j'en passe. Aujourd'hui, je pense qu'aucun dealer ne veut la lgalisation.

----------


## Mat.M

> Pas vraiment, le jour ou a deviens legal tu vas perdre normment de bnfices : tu vas devoir cotiser, avoir une traabilit, tu peux plus couper avec du verre pil et j'en passe


sans oublier que le jour o c'est lgalis c'est que si vous achetez un morceau de cannabis ltat va prlever sa part sous forme de T.V.A.  ::mouarf:: 

bref c'est comme les autoroutes a va faire une autre vache  lait pour les comptes de l'Etat.
Ou la flasque de Vodka achete  prix prohibitif de 5 euros  cause de la contribution sociale qui s'applique dessus, merci Macron...

----------


## pmithrandir

Mais y a des couts en moins.
Les guetteurs, les sous traitants, les go fast, etc...

Donc ton produit initial qui coute peu, vient la aussi avec des couts non ngligeable, auxquel on ajoute le risque de saisie, de vol, etc...

Et je suis sur que en sus de cela, y a pas mal de client qui serrait d'accord pour dbourser 30 pour obtenir de la traabilit et arrter de risquer gros en allant acheter dans des coins louches ou en ayant leur produit sur eux.

----------


## Mat.M

> Donc ton produit initial qui coute peu, vient la aussi avec des couts non ngligeable, auxquel on ajoute le risque de saisie, de vol, etc...


bonsoir oui en conomie et en matire de business a s'appelle la chane de valeurs

----------


## Ryu2000

> La coke, tu touche dj un public bien moins large... oon a pas cette image inoffensive, habituelle qu'on trouvera avec le cannabis.


Il n'y a pas que ces 4 drogues :
- Tabac
- Alcool
- Cannabis
- Cocane
Il y a des trucs comme mthamphtamine, crack, ktamine, GHB, MDMA, hrone, etc.
Le crack fait souvent la une des journaux :
Crack  Paris : un trafic de fourmis qui prospre sur la misre

J'ai aussi entendu parler d'une histoire de "chemsex"  la base c'est un truc gay, mais a se repend chez les htrosexuels. (ils utilisent plein de drogues de synthses avec des noms bizarres)
Le chemsex se dmocratise aussi chez les htros, et c'est inquitant



> Il y a beaucoup de mecs htros qui tournent  la 3 [pour *3-methylmethcathinone*, une molcule de synthse de la famille des cathinones, ndlr] ou au GHB, observe Johann Zarca, auteur de Chems, dont le narrateur et anti-hros raconte sa descente en enfer. Mais, si cela s'apparente au chemsex, ils n'appellent pas a comme a, car le terme est trs connot communaut gay. Le glissement se fait rapidement et faute de mettre les termes adquats sur la pratique, cela risque d'tre d'autant plus dangereux et moins contrl.


Le chemsex, ce sida numro 2 qui inquite



> J'ai l'impression de ne plus arriver  avoir de relations sexuelles sans les *cathinones* que je m'injecte. Stphane*, 35 ans, est cadre suprieur dans une banque. Il s'est fait hospitaliser parce qu'il est accro au chemsex. Mon copain est un soignant.  chaque fois que je vois une seringue chez nous, j'ai des envies irrsistibles de me piquer et je rechute.


Sexe et drogues de synthse : les ravages du chemsex (vido)




> 5M de consommateur * 20 par mois, c'est 100M d'euros de cash par mois.


Avec 20 tu peux acheter 2g de fleurs de cannabis, a semble peu pour pour 1 mois.






> ouvrir un commerce lgal  la place.


Le truc c'est que l'approvisionnement en place restera illgal.
En France on trouve surtout de la rsine marocaine, quand le cannabis sera lgalis, on ne pourra pas importer lgalement de la rsine marocaine, donc les dealers marocains ne pourront pas se reconvertir dans la branche lgale.
Par contre je ne sais pas si ceux qui cultivent illgalement en France aujourd'hui pourront facilement dclarer leur installation pour la faire passer dans la lgalit, ils devront respecter des normes et se faire contrler.

======
======
Edit :
Vous parlez de lgalisation du cannabis dans le topic  propos de Macron au mme moment il y a un billet qui se fout de la gueule de Darmanin  propos de sa guerre contre la drogue :
Darmanin et le fiasco annonc de la guerre contre la drogue



> Pas une semaine en effet sans que lactualit vienne lillustrer tristement. Dans cette surenchre propre  la guerre, les habitants des quartiers touchs par les trafics de drogues nont rien gagn. Et la consommation na par ailleurs pas baiss, pas plus que les prix nont augment. Pas tonnant, alors que nulle part dans le monde la guerre contre la drogue, *a fortiori le cannabis et ses millions de fumeurs franais*, ne fut victorieuse pour les Etats qui ont opt pour cette stratgie. Si mme le confinement na pas fait baisser le trafic, ce nest pas la guguerre de Darmanin qui va y arriver, dautant que la forte croissance des livraisons  domicile cales sur Snapchat ou WhatsApp chappent largement  cette croisade en surface.

----------


## Ryu2000

Ils ont mis leurs meilleurs agents sur le coup, a enqute severement :
Dmission de 1300 tudiants infirmiers : Nous essayons de comprendre, affirme Olivier Vran

----------


## tanaka59

Bonjour, 

Voici ce qui se profile dans une ville d'Absurdistan* : https://www.lyonmag.com/article/1187...flwqYMCR1Xo0I0  .

Pour empcher les gens d'aller travailler , ils vont supprimer les parking relais d'accs aux TC. 

Tout ressemblance avec un pays existant serait fortuite .

----------


## escartefigue

> Pour empcher les gens d'aller travailler, ils vont supprimer les parking relais d'accs aux TC.


L'article ne parle pas de projet mais d'une simple tude. La dernire phrase de l'article prcise d'ailleurs "_Rien n'est tranch, on se pose des questions_"
Que des lus se posent des questions sur la destination du foncier de leur territoire, c'est bien la moindre des choses.
Le problme n'tant pas de faire des tudes, c'est plutt que bien souvent, celles-ci finissent dans un tiroir, comme les prcdentes.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Le problme n'tant pas de faire des tudes, c'est plutt que bien souvent, celles-ci finissent dans un tiroir, comme les prcdentes.


Si la conclusion de ces tudes est "C'est une ide de merde, il faut absolument ne jamais le faire" c'est plutt positif  ::P: 
Il vaut mieux mesurer 2 fois et ne pas couper, que de mesurer une fois et couper faux  :8-): 




> Prs de Lyon : les cologistes tudient la possibilit de fermer des parcs-relais pour rcuprer le foncier


Si les lyonnais ont lu quelqu'un d'EELV ils vont le payer cher, a va leur servir de leon.
Quand des gens d'EELV ont du pouvoir ils font le maximum pour faire chier les automobilistes.

L c'est juste pour faire de l'argent avec du foncier, a ne semble pas tre une excellente ide sur le long terme, mais bon, on s'en fout c'est  Lyon ^^. Il suffit de ne pas vivre l-bas et il n'y a pas de problme.

=====
COP26: MACRON APPELLE LES "PLUS GROS METTEURS"  "REHAUSSER LEURS AMBITIONS"
La Chine, les USA, l'Inde, le Japon, l'Allemagne, la Core du Sud, l'Arabie Saoudite en ont rien  foutre de l'avis de Macron.

Ce n'est pas le topic sur la COP26, mais pendant qu'on y est :
Outrage after 400 VIP jets converge on climate summit



> There is outrage after Jeff Bezos $65 million Gulf Stream jet led a 400-strong stream of private planes into Scottish environmental summit COP26.


COP26 : jets privs, logements excentrs... les coulisses pas trs colo de la confrence



> Le prsident amricain Joe Biden, quant  lui, est arriv  la confrence avec  sa suite *un cortge de prs de 80 vhicules*, dont la voiture officielle, surnomme "The Beast", - un dispositif assez classique chez les dirigeants outre-Atlantique. Par ailleurs, de nombreux chefs d'tats se sont logiquement rendu au sommet en avion,  l'instar d'Emmanuel Macron. 
> (...)
> Pour qu'ils puissent se rendent sur place, un htelier a eu la fausse bonne ide de *proposer des voitures lectriques, qu'il doit recharger avec des gnrateurs* fonctionnant... au diesel.


a n'a aucun sens de faire une confrence sur le climat et d'obliger les participants  tre prsent physiquement.
Se dplacer a pollue et les pays pauvres n'ont pas le budget pour se rendre  Glasgow et prendre une chambre d'htel.
Si ils en avaient vraiment quelque chose  foutre de l'environnement, ils feraient des tlconfrences.

===================================================================
C'est un peu comme un RSA pour ceux qui ont moins de 25 ans, mais il faut se former :
Contrat engagement jeune : Emmanuel Macron annonce un revenu de 500  par mois contre une formation



> Ce mardi 2 novembre, le prsident de la Rpublique a prsent le  contrat engagement  pour les jeunes de 16-25 ans quil avait promis en juillet. Les moins de 25 ans sans formation ni emploi depuis plusieurs mois pourront bnficier dune allocation allant jusqu 500  par mois en change de 15  20 heures par semaine de formation ou daccompagnement.


De loin a a l'air sympa, a va peut-tre motiv des jeunes  suivre une formation.

----------


## Ryu2000

Emmanuel Macron annonce la construction de nouveaux racteurs nuclaires de type EPR



> La France tire la majorit de son lectricit du nuclaire. *Ces investissements nous permettront d'tre  la hauteur de nos engagements au moment o va se clturer la COP26  Glasgow*, a-t-il encore ajout. Cette annonce fait suite au rapport du gestionnaire de rseau lectrique RTE, publi deux semaines plus tt, et qui recommandait la construction de racteurs de type EPR de manire  assurer la transition nergtique du pays.


Si on veut de l'nergie dcarbon les centrales nuclaires sont cruciales.
a me semble tre un bon plan plan sur le moyen terme, en plus on pourra vendre beaucoup d'lectricit  nos voisins alors que le prix du kWh sera plus lev qu'aujourd'hui.

========================
Edit :
Des gens ne sont pas content sur Twitter parce que le gouvernement va prter de l'argent  des mdias pro Macron :
Prsidentielle 2022 et contrle des mdias : Macron accorde un prt de 465 millions deuros au groupe Lagardre
Il parait que les mdias de Lagardre publient des sondages sympa pour Macron.

----------


## tanaka59

Bonsoir, 

Encore une affaire de squat  Marseille : https://www.valeursactuelles.com/reg...ement-squatte/

----------


## ABCIWEB

> Emmanuel Macron annonce la construction de nouveaux racteurs nuclaires de type EPR
> 
> Si on veut de l'nergie dcarbon les centrales nuclaires sont cruciales.
> a me semble tre un bon plan plan sur le moyen terme, en plus on pourra vendre beaucoup d'lectricit  nos voisins alors que le prix du kWh sera plus lev qu'aujourd'hui.


Je te rappelle qu'EDF est tenu de vendre une grosse part de son lectricit  prix coutant pour favoriser les fournisseurs alternatifs et la libralisation du march, cf ARENH, ce qui fait qu'EDF ne gagne rien ou quasiment rien sur une bonne part de sa production.

Ensuite tu as vu dernirement que les prix sont indexs sur les prix des matires fossiles, "concurrence" europenne oblige... Ce sont les mirages de la concurrence, vendue par les nolibraux comme permettant de faire baisser les prix, alors que dans ce cas c'est juste pour permettre a des spculateurs qui n'ont ni des moyens de production ni des infrastructures de distribution lectrique, de se faire du fric  bon compte sur notre dos. 

Alors cruciales pour Macron et les lobbies certainement, mais pas ncessairement pour l'intrt des franais, ni pour respecter la diminution des missions de gaz  effet de serre. Les pays scandinaves sont dj trs avancs concernant la production d'lectricit  base d'nergies renouvelables :



> En 2018, la part des nergies renouvelables dans la production dlectricit tait de 54,6 % en Sude (notamment 39 % hydro, 11 % olien). Cette performance, leve par rapport  la moyenne des pays europens, peut toutefois tre compare  la situation dautres pays scandinaves comme la Finlande (47 %), le Danemark (69 %) et la Norvge (95 %) , souligne Philippe Gurin, directeur gnral dOmexom (Infratek) en Sude (VINCI Energies).


Sans oublier le Portugal qui en est  65%.



> vingt kilomtres du Portugal, en plein ocan, se dressent trois gigantesques oliennes. L'une d'elles, d'une hauteur de 190 mtres, est la plus grande du monde. Mais grce  cet emplacement, elle ne provoque aucune pollution sonore ou visuelle.
> 
> Pour tenir debout, ces oliennes sont installes sur des plateformes flottantes arrimes aux fonds marins grce  des chanes. Un systme innovant, cr par l'entreprise portugaise Windplus, qui permet, pour la premire fois de l'histoire du pays, de produire de l'nergie grce  des courants d'air loigns des ctes. 
> 
> "Jusqu' maintenant, on ne pouvait pas utiliser le vent du large. Pourtant, il est plus puissant et plus stable que sur la terre ferme. C'est mieux pour l'activit des machines", explique  France 24 Jos Pinheiro, directeur du projet.
> 
> *Panneaux solaires flottants*
> 
>  plusieurs dizaines de kilomtres de l, dans la province de Braga, le barrage hydrolectrique du Alto Rabago accueille une autre innovation : des panneaux solaires flottants. Une premire en Europe.
> ...


Bref il existe une foultitude de possibilits que nous pourrions dvelopper et au lieu de cela, les principaux investissements franais iront dans le nuclaire, qui produit des dchets et nous rend dpendant de la matire premire qui provient de l'tranger. S'ajoute  cela des risques d'explosion catastrophiques, un cot et des dlais alatoires cf l'EPR de Flamanville, dans le meilleur des cas le budget initial a t multipli par quatre (plus de 12 milliards) et a dix ans de retard.

Entre la multiplication des risques, les dlais, le prix final, les dchets, la dpendance, et l'investissement dans les nergies renouvelables qui sera ncessairement moindre, c'est pas gagn du tout que cela soit un bon plan. Si l'on annonait la construction d'une ou deux centrale pour faire la jonction, j'aurais pu comprendre, mais l Macron annonce la relance du programme nuclaire franais, c'est  dire tous azimuts, petites et grosses centrales, et cela se fera ncessairement au dtriment du reste. Et comme dj dit plus haut cela ne changera rien au prix que nous payons puisque nous devons nous aligner  terme sur les prix europens.

C'est cela que tu appelles un bon plan ? Comme d'habitude avec Macron, c'est assurment un bon plan pour les lobbies, mais sans doute beaucoup moins bon pour les franais.

----------


## Gunny

Les lections municipales viennent de passer au Danemark. Je pense que c'est intressant de partager avec vous comment a marche, car le systme est trs diffrent de la France, et  mon avis bien plus dmocratique.
Le conseil municipal possde un certain nombre de siges. Chaque parti propose une liste de candidats (les listes indpendantes existent aussi). Vous votez pour peupler le conseil municipal, pas directement pour le maire. Vous pouvez voter soit pour une personne en particulier, soit pour la liste entire si vous tes d'accord avec le parti mais que vous n'avez pas de prfrence. Le scrutin est  la proportionnelle : il y a X siges au conseil municipal, qui sont distribus aux diffrentes listes au pro-rata de leurs votes. Les diffrentes listes ont possibilit de former des alliances officielles, qui non seulement peuvent assurer la majorit d'office, mais cela permet aussi aux listes qui n'ont pas le nombre minimal de votes pour un sige de reporter leurs votes sur leurs allis. Le maire est en suite choisi par le conseil municipal  la majorit, ce qui signifie que, dans le cas o aucune alliance n'est majoritaire, il y a des ngociations.
De cette manire, tous les partis sont forcs de faire des alliances, et  moins d'tre dans un cas trs spcifique o l'alliance de votre liste est si petite qu'elle n'a pas de sige du tout, votre vote ne sera pas gaspill.

----------


## halaster08

> Les lections municipales viennent de passer au Danemark. Je pense que c'est intressant de partager avec vous comment a marche, car le systme est trs diffrent de la France, et  mon avis bien plus dmocratique.
> Le conseil municipal possde un certain nombre de siges. Chaque parti propose une liste de candidats (les listes indpendantes existent aussi). Vous votez pour peupler le conseil municipal, pas directement pour le maire. Vous pouvez voter soit pour une personne en particulier, soit pour la liste entire si vous tes d'accord avec le parti mais que vous n'avez pas de prfrence. Le scrutin est  la proportionnelle : il y a X siges au conseil municipal, qui sont distribus aux diffrentes listes au pro-rata de leurs votes. Les diffrentes listes ont possibilit de former des alliances officielles, qui non seulement peuvent assurer la majorit d'office, mais cela permet aussi aux listes qui n'ont pas le nombre minimal de votes pour un sige de reporter leurs votes sur leurs allis. Le maire est en suite choisi par le conseil municipal  la majorit, ce qui signifie que, dans le cas o aucune alliance n'est majoritaire, il y a des ngociations.
> De cette manire, tous les partis sont forcs de faire des alliances, et  moins d'tre dans un cas trs spcifique o l'alliance de votre liste est si petite qu'elle n'a pas de sige du tout, votre vote ne sera pas gaspill.


Je me trompe peut tre, mais il me semble que c'est pareil chez nous, on ne vote pas directement pour le maire mais pour le conseil municipal et ensuite le conseil vote pour lire un(e) maire parmi ses membres
Aprs avoir quel est le pouvoir du conseil par rapport au maire, si ton petit parti a un ou deux siges mais n'ont pas de poids sur les dcisions c'est comme si ils n'taient pas l.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Je te rappelle qu'EDF est tenu de vendre une grosse part de son lectricit  prix coutant pour favoriser les fournisseurs alternatifs et la libralisation du march


Ah ouais c'est vrai qu' cause de l'UE, EDF est oblig de vendre de l'lectricit  perte sur les marchs.
Sans l'nergie nuclaire sur les marchs le prix du kWh serait beaucoup plus lev.
Je dteste l'idologie de l'UE, je ne comprend pas l'intrt de cette fausse concurrence, l'UE veut qu'il y ait des intermdiaires qui achtent de l'nergie sur les marchs pour la revendre aux consommateurs, normalement EDF devrait tre beaucoup moins cher que tous ses concurrents.

Le nuclaire c'est le plus rentable :
Prsidentielle 2022 : Le cot du nuclaire ne fait-il  qu'augmenter  et celui du renouvelable  que baisser , comme l'affirme Jadot ?



> Pour autant, le prix des nergies renouvelables suit-il vraiment une baisse considrable compar  celui du nuclaire ? Dans son rapport de 2020  le dernier en date  sur le cot de production de llectricit, lAgence internationale de lnergie (AIE) dressait le constat suivant :  Les cots nivels de production lectrique des nergies renouvelables diminuent et se rvlent de plus en plus souvent moins chers que les cots lis aux combustibles fossiles.  Quid de latome ?  *Le cot de llectricit manant de nouvelles centrales nuclaires reste stable mais llectricit provenant de centrales fonctionnelles de longue date simpose comme loption la moins coteuse pour la production dlectricit dcarbone.* 
> (...)
> Ce qui nempche pas dobserver la baisse flagrante du cot des nergies renouvelables sur la dernire dcennie, comme le rappelait encore Le Figaro fin octobre 2021 :  En dix ans, le solaire a vu ses cots baisser de plus de 80 %, lolien terrestre de 37 % (et loffshore de 29 %). Lanne dernire encore, grce  la massification de la production doliennes et de panneaux solaires, le prix moyen des nouveaux parcs photovoltaques a baiss de 7 % dans le monde, et celui des champs doliennes de 13 %. 
> 
> Une dynamique qui pourrait toutefois tre contrarie dans les prochains mois, comme lvoquait rcemment Capgemini dans un rapport cit par Le Figaro :  *Lenvole des cours des mtaux ncessaires  la transition nergtique pourrait effacer une partie de la baisse des cots enregistrs dans le solaire et lolien ces dix dernires annes.*


Une fois qu'une centrale nuclaire est lance elle tourne pendant 80 ans, donc l'investissement de base fini par tre trs largement rentabilis.

Les pays qui comptent trop sur les nergies renouvelables sont dans une situation prcaire, ils risquent des coupures de courant, car il est impossible de stocker efficacement beaucoup d'nergie. Donc ils doivent importer de l'nergie, c'est pour a qu'il est important qu'il y ait des centrales nuclaires quelque part.

NUCLAIRE, HYDROGNE ET RENOUVELABLES: LE PLAN DE MACRON POUR L'NERGIE EN 2030



> Dcarboner la France, c'est un des grands objectifs pour la dcennie  venir. *Et si la France peut se targuer d'tre un des plus faibles metteurs d'Europe, grce au nuclaire*, le prsident de la Rpublique a annonc des investissements pour diversifier cette nergie, faire merger l'hydrogne vert et accompagner le dveloppement du renouvelable.
> (...)
> Autre axe de la politique nergtique: l'hydrogne vert. "Cela fait partie des secteurs o nous pouvons tre leaders" a assur Emmanuel Macron, assurant que la transition nergtique ne pouvait se faire dans cette technologie. *"Nous avons des atouts" et justement le nuclaire car "pour produire de l'hydrogne, il faut de l'lectricit et faire de l'lectrolyse".*
> (...)
> Le chef d'Etat a promis *"500 millions d'euros" d'investissements sur les nergies renouvelables* pour amliorer les technologies actuelles "oliennes, terrestres et en mer et photovoltaque".


L'avenir c'est l'hydrogne produit par des centrales nuclaires.  :+1:

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Je me trompe peut tre, mais il me semble que c'est pareil chez nous, on ne vote pas directement pour le maire mais pour le conseil municipal et ensuite le conseil vote pour lire un(e) maire parmi ses membres
> Aprs avoir quel est le pouvoir du conseil par rapport au maire, si ton petit parti a un ou deux siges mais n'ont pas de poids sur les dcisions c'est comme si ils n'taient pas l.


En fait, mme si, en effet, c'est le conseil municipal qui choisit le maire, le type de scrutin a 2 tours permet dj d'liminer des listes, et donc de balayer des votes. Ensuite, la liste obtenant la majorit, obtient 50% des siges + le % obtenu au 2me tour et a donc la majorit absolue dans le conseil.
Donc, c'est quand mme nettement moins dmocratique que ce que Gunny dcrit dans ce qui se passe au Danemark.

----------


## halaster08

> En fait, mme si, en effet, c'est le conseil municipal qui choisit le maire, le type de scrutin a 2 tours permet dj d'liminer des listes, et donc de balayer des votes.


Effectivement j'avais oubli ce systme des deux tours qui change tout, merci pour cette prcision.

----------


## Ryu2000

Si vous voulez faire la liste des systmes plus dmocratique que celui de la France, vous n'avez pas fini
Les choses ne sont pas prtes de changer, puisque la caste qui possde le pouvoir ne compte pas le quitter.
Il faudrait une rvolution pour changer notre forme de gouvernement, malheureusement on n'y est pas encore. (et il n'y a pas de garantie que la rvolution aille dans le bon sens)

----------


## seedbarrett

> et il n'y a pas de garantie que la rvolution aille dans le bon sens


La rvolution franaise  donne la terreur puis le premier empire, pas bien sr que c'tait le bon sens la premire fois dj

----------


## Ryu2000

> La rvolution franaise  donne la terreur


C'est justement en ayant a en tte que j'ai ajout le texte entre parenthse. Je ne considre pas la rvolution Franaise comme un vnement positif dans l'histoire du pays.

Depuis l'cole primaire on n'arrte pas de nous rpter que la rvolution est un vnement formidable, que tout tait pire avant, mais c'est faux.

----------


## Mat.M

> l faudrait une rvolution pour changer notre forme de gouvernement, malheureusement on n'y est pas encore.


a c'est une chose et la rvolution vous la voyez comment alors ?

----------


## escartefigue

En mme temps, faire la "rvolution" c'est faire un tour complet, et quand on fait un tour complet, on revient  son point de dpart !

----------


## halaster08

> En mme temps, faire la "rvolution" c'est faire un tour complet, et quand on fait un tour complet, on revient  son point de dpart !


Ca me rappelle certains discours de politique, qui prnent un vritable changement en critiquant leurs prdcesseurs et utilisent la phrase: "un virage  360 " qui mathmatiquement veut juste dire tout droit.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Ca me rappelle certains discours de politique, qui prnent un vritable changement en critiquant leurs prdcesseurs et utilisent la phrase: "un virage  360 " qui mathmatiquement veut juste dire tout droit.


Pour une fois qu'ils ne mentent pas, on ne va pas le leur reprocher...  ::mouarf::

----------


## tanaka59

Bonsoir, 




> Ah ouais c'est vrai qu' cause de l'UE, EDF est oblig de vendre de l'lectricit  perte sur les marchs.
> Sans l'nergie nuclaire sur les marchs le prix du kWh serait beaucoup plus lev.
> Je dteste l'idologie de l'UE, je ne comprend pas l'intrt de cette fausse concurrence, l'UE veut qu'il y ait des intermdiaires qui achtent de l'nergie sur les marchs pour la revendre aux consommateurs, normalement EDF devrait tre beaucoup moins cher que tous ses concurrents.
> 
> Le nuclaire c'est le plus rentable :
> Prsidentielle 2022 : Le cot du nuclaire ne fait-il  qu'augmenter  et celui du renouvelable  que baisser , comme l'affirme Jadot ?
> 
> Une fois qu'une centrale nuclaire est lance elle tourne pendant 80 ans, donc l'investissement de base fini par tre trs largement rentabilis.
> 
> ...


La Belgique (ici la province De Hainaut) est tributrice du nclaire franais. Il y a dj eu des coupures en hiver suite  trop de demande ct franais ... Donc on coupe les Belges. Hivers 2010, 2015 , 2016 ... Le fameux "dlestage". 

Notez que l'UE est "ultra"librale et non "librale" tout court ... Du coup par rapport aux usa on vend plus "  la dcoupe" les entreprises . EDF-GDF dpec en 4/5 entreprises Engie, EDF, Enedis, GRDF, RTE ... Le producteur / acheteur doit tre diffrent du gestionnaire / fournisseur . 

Les "activits" de gestion ou d'entretien coutant un blinde, la privatisation montre ses limites . On peux appliquer le mme rsonnement  Suez, Derischbourg et Veolia pour l'eau et les dchets . La collecte et le traitement des dchets vie essentiellement ... de subvention publique. 




> Si vous voulez faire la liste des systmes plus dmocratique que celui de la France, vous n'avez pas fini
> Les choses ne sont pas prtes de changer, puisque la caste qui possde le pouvoir ne compte pas le quitter.
> Il faudrait une rvolution pour changer notre forme de gouvernement, malheureusement on n'y est pas encore. (et il n'y a pas de garantie que la rvolution aille dans le bon sens)


L'Europe doit faire un choix :

> se diriger vers un modle autoritaire  l'asiatique (chinoise)
> se diriger vers un modle ultralibrale pire qu'aux USA
> la dcroissance (comme le prnent les colos ...) 
> conceptualiser un nouveau modle de croissance "neutre" , un modle "fini" en somme . L'UE doit trouver une place pour "arrter" de se faire bouffer . 

C'est ce dernier modle qu'voque en partie le philosophe Gaspard Koenig et ... dans une moindre mesure Eric Zemmour 

Le modle "neutre" , c'est forme de conservatisme  l'Australienne ou No Zealandaise. conomie florissante qui reste ne circuit ferm. On est plus sur des "boom" conomiques.

----------


## ABCIWEB

> Le nuclaire c'est le plus rentable :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Prsidentielle 2022 : Le cot du nuclaire ne fait-il  qu'augmenter  et celui du renouvelable  que baisser , comme l'affirme Jadot ?
> Pour autant, le prix des nergies renouvelables suit-il vraiment une baisse considrable compar  celui du nuclaire ? Dans son rapport de 2020  le dernier en date  sur le cot de production de llectricit, lAgence internationale de lnergie (AIE) dressait le constat suivant :  Les cots nivels de production lectrique des nergies renouvelables diminuent et se rvlent de plus en plus souvent moins chers que les cots lis aux combustibles fossiles.  Quid de latome ?  Le cot de llectricit manant de nouvelles centrales nuclaires reste stable mais llectricit provenant de centrales fonctionnelles de longue date simpose comme loption la moins coteuse pour la production dlectricit dcarbone. 
> 			
> 		
> ...


Tu fais la conclusion qui t'arrange mais ce n'est pas du tout celle de l'article que tu as mis en lien. La conclusion de l'article est :



> En conclusion, les nergies renouvelables sont plus avantageuses conomiquement dans le cadre de nouveaux investissements. Mais le cot de llectricit produite par des centrales nuclaires dj en fonctionnement reste moindre.


Le "mais...", c'est la stratgie du doute, abondamment employe par tous les communicants pour faire passer leur salade. Tu ne t'attendais quand mme pas  un message clairement dfavorable au nuclaire dans le pays qui a le plus de centrales nuclaires et des lobbies  la hauteur. Depuis ton berceau tu as entendu des messages dithyrambiques sur le nuclaire, si bien qu'un simple doute te fais conclure l'inverse de ce qui est crit noir sur blanc. Un esprit "non intoxiqu" conclurait qu'il faut garder les centrales nuclaires existantes le plus longtemps possible, et se tourner vers les nergies renouvelables pour les prochains investissements.

Bien videmment, les vieilles centrales amorties depuis longtemps peuvent effectivement produire de l'lectricit bon march, cependant elles ont t construites avec des normes de scurit bien infrieures  ce qui est exig actuellement, et c'est pour cela que Jadot dit que le cot du nuclaire ne fait qu'augmenter. L'entretien des nouvelles centrales coutera beaucoup plus cher, et rien ne dit qu'il ne finirait pas par exploser suite  un nouvel accident majeur, ou de nouveaux calculs, etc.

De quoi parle Macron si ce n'est de crer de nouveaux moyens de production en relanant le nuclaire franais ? Nous sommes bien dans le cadre de nouveaux investissements, et si je lis bien, il est crit noir sur blanc que dans ce cas, il est plus rentable d'investir dans les nergies renouvelables. Oui ou non ? Oui.

Toujours dans l'article que tu as mis en lien tu as oubli de citer :



> Entre dbut 2020 (date de remise des conclusions du premier audit command) et mars 2021, [le cot estim de la construction des six racteurs en projet] est pass de 46 milliards deuros  une fourchette entre 52 et 57 milliards dans un scnario de "bonne matrise industrielle". Soit une hausse de 13 %, impute par llectricien [EDF] au gnie civil et  la ralisation de llot nuclaire et  "lampleur des travaux de prparation de site". Le cot atteint mme 64 milliards dans un scnario "plus dgrad" , note ainsi Contexte. Une volution qui suggre donc une augmentation du cot de llectricit produite par le nuclaire..


Tu n'as pas voqu non plus les questions de notre dpendance extrieure pour la fourniture d'uranium, tu n'as pas voqu les dchets, tu n'as pas voqu le cot global en cas d'incident majeur, et des centrales qui sont autant de cibles potentielles pour des terroristes ou autres esprits mal intentionns. Comme dj dit, tu oublies tout pour dire que c'est bien et pis c'est tout, et parce qu'on t'a biberonn comme a depuis ta naissance, tu ne comprends pas la phrase "les nergies renouvelables sont plus avantageuses conomiquement dans le cadre de nouveaux investissements". 




> NUCLAIRE, HYDROGNE ET RENOUVELABLES: LE PLAN DE MACRON POUR L'NERGIE EN 2030


Bien de s'intresser aux nergies renouvelables et  l'hydrogne, mais 500 millions d'euros c'est ridicule, c'est symbolique comme Macron et l'cologie. Comme je le disais dans mon prcdent message, on sera  la traine parce qu'on aura investi l'essentiel dans le nuclaire, cf. les ~60 milliards voqus pour le nuclaire dans la citation plus haut.




> L'avenir c'est l'hydrogne produit par des centrales nuclaires.


Dcidment tu n'as pas beaucoup d'imagination. On a effectivement fait beaucoup de progrs concernant le rendement de l'lectrolyse qui est un moyen propre de produire de l'hydrogne et c'est une avance importante. Mais le grand intrt n'est pas pour le nuclaire mais bien pour les nergies renouvelables qui pourront produire/stocker de l'nergie (hydrogne)  temps perdu, quand le vent souffle ou que le soleil brille etc. et que l'on a pas besoin de l'lectricit produite. Reste le stockage de l'hydrogne qui n'est pas facile, mais ce sera probablement plus simple que la fusion nuclaire qui reste un rve lointain. 

Voil pourquoi je crains ces investissements massifs dans le nuclaire, car sans l'ombre d'un doute Macron commencera par des micro centrales, puis aprs des "tudes approfondies" menes par des experts "biens choisis" conclura qu'il faut la totale,  savoir remplacer le parc actuel de centrales nuclaires par des EPR et ses 60 milliards. Et ce n'est pas avec les pauvres 500 millions pour le reste que nous irons bien loin. 

Un accident nuclaire, on fait quoi, on renforce encore la scurit en augmentant les cot de production ? Un ou deux attentats sur les centrales, on fait quoi ? Et si la Russie annexait le Kazakhstan qui reprsente 40% de la production mondiale, on fait quoi ? Ou si la Chine signait un trait d'exclusivit avec ce pays, on fait quoi. Faut tre sr de pouvoir compter sur le Canada ou l'Australie mais pourront-ils fournir en quantit suffisante ? Et si les pays producteurs se mettaient d'accord (comme l'OPEP pour le ptrole) pour augmenter leur bnfices... etc, etc. Gouverner c'est prvoir, et ce ne sont pas ceux qui sont le plus dans les nergies renouvelables qui sont le plus sensibles  des turbulences mondiales, ou  un accident majeur, ou  un attentat, mais des couillons comme les franais qui auraient tout miser sur le nuclaire.

----------


## Mat.M

bref depuis Mnchhausen et son trilemme ou  Sisyphe et son rocher c'est toujours les mmes trucs

----------


## Ryu2000

> L'Europe doit faire un choix :


L'Europe devrait commencer par tuer l'UE, une fois qu'il n'y aura plus d'UE les choses pourront s'amliorer, mais pas avant, tant que l'UE existera ce sera la merde.
Il faut esperer qu'un autre pays contributeur net se casse et que a provoque l'effondrement de l'UE.  ::heart:: 
L'xperience a assez dure, a ne fonctionne pas, a ne fonctionne pas, c'est de la folie de s'acharner.

Le truc triste c'est que les Franais doivent tre les plus union-europen qui existe, et je trouve a extremement frustrant, il n'y a pas assez de critique de l'UE.  ::(: 
Donc ce ne sera probablement pas la France qui va tuer l'UE  ::(: 




> Depuis ton berceau tu as entendu des messages dithyrambiques sur le nuclaire


Bien au contraire, j'ai subis la propagande anti nuclaire toute ma vie, et  la base je croyais vraiment que les oliennes pouvaient produire assez. Plus tard je me suis renseign et j'ai compris que le renouvelable ne sera pas suffisant.
Les centrales nuclaires produisent l'lctricit la plus propre.
Et a permet de contrler la production, ce qui est impossible avec les nergies renouvelables.

Aprs on peut faire un mix : 60% nuclaire, 40% autre.
Je ai envie de payer le kWh pas trop cher et c'est pas avec des panneaux solaires et des oliennes que a risque d'arriver...
Les pays qui dpendent trop des nergies renouvelables, vont avoir besoin des pays qui peuvent produire suffisament d'nergie nuclaire. ( moins que des rvolutions technologique ait lieu, il y a des centaines de milliards de $ inject dans la recherche sur les nergies renouvelable,  force peut-tre que des choses intressantes vont en sortir)

====
Il me semble que la meilleure solution pour produire de l'hydrogne, c'est d'utiliser la technologie nuclaire.
La production dhydrogne utilisant le nuclaire pour un avenir bas carbone



> Si, par exemple, seulement 4 % de la production actuelle dhydrogne tait dorigine nuclaire, cela entranerait une rduction de 60 millions de tonnes dmissions de dioxyde de carbone chaque anne , dclare Ibrahim Khamis.  Et si tout lhydrogne devait tre produit avec lnergie nuclaire, alors nous parlons dliminer plus de 500 millions de tonnes dmissions de dioxyde de carbone par an . Les racteurs nuclaires peuvent tre coupls  une usine de production dhydrogne pour produire efficacement  la fois de lnergie et de lhydrogne en tant que systme de cognration. Pour la production dhydrogne, le systme de cognration est quip de composants pour llectrolyse ou les procds thermochimiques. Llectrolyse est le processus dinduction de la sparation des molcules deau  laide dun courant lectrique continu, produisant  la fois de lhydrogne et de loxygne. Llectrolyse de leau fonctionne  des tempratures relativement basses denviron 80C  120C, tandis que llectrolyse en phase vapeur fonctionne  des tempratures beaucoup plus leves et est donc plus efficace. *Llectrolyse de la vapeur deau  haute temprature pourrait tre ralise avec des racteurs nuclaires avances  haute temprature (HTR/VHTR), car le processus ncessite un apport de chaleur denviron 700C  950C.*
> 
> Les processus thermochimiques peuvent produire de lhydrogne en induisant des ractions chimiques avec des composs spcifiques  des tempratures leves pour diviser les molcules deau. Des racteurs nuclaires avancs capables de fonctionner  des tempratures trs leves peuvent galement tre utiliss pour produire de la chaleur pour ces procds.
> 
>  La production dhydrogne en utilisant le cycle soufre-iode en particulier a un grand potentiel pour tre augmente pour un fonctionnement durable et  long terme , ajoute Ibrahim Khamis.  Le dveloppement de cette mthode avec les technologies HTTR[2] (Japon) et HTR  PM[3] 600 et HTR-10 (Chine) est trs prometteur, et dautres initiatives de recherche continuent  faire dexcellents progrs .


Le gouvernement n'a pas encore bien dfini le plan :
Relance du nuclaire franais : le Snat dnonce le  flou artistique  du gouvernement



> Pour le moment, force est de constater que la feuille de route nest pas encore tout  fait claire. *EDF voque la construction de 6 racteurs  EPR 2 , tandis que sa filiale, RTE, table sur des hypothses allant de 8  14 nouveaux racteurs EPR de deuxime gnration selon limportance du nuclaire dans le mix nergtique.* Llectricit fournie par ces EPR  grande puissance  pourrait tre complte par des  petits racteurs modulaires  dits  SMR , dont la technologie nest pas encore matrise, et dont le nombre exact est par consquent trs difficile  valuer. Face aux interrogations du Snat, la ministre Emmanuelle Wargon a tent dclaircir la position du gouvernement, vraisemblablement suspendue  des derniers arbitrages, ou tout simplement  des donnes technologiques qui ne sont pas encore disponibles :  Nous allons privilgier la technologie de grande puissance EPR prouve en Europe et en Chine, plus adapte au rseau de transport lectrique franais. Les SMR pourraient prsenter des avantages  long terme et viendraient alors complter le mix en tant que technologie dappoint, dans un second temps, aprs 2030,  horizon 2040.


Il faut anticiper, parce qu'en 2040 des centrales nuclaires franaises qui fonctionnent aujourd'hui seront  l'arrt.
Et on aura besoin de beaucoup d'lctricit  cause des voitures lctriques.

----------


## ABCIWEB

> Bien au contraire, j'ai subis la propagande anti nuclaire toute ma vie, et  la base je croyais vraiment que les oliennes pouvaient produire assez. Plus tard je me suis renseign et j'ai compris que le renouvelable ne sera pas suffisant.
> Les centrales nuclaires produisent l'lctricit la plus propre.
> Et a permet de contrler la production, ce qui est impossible avec les nergies renouvelables.


Oui grosso modo tu rsumes les nergies renouvelables  l'olien, et  la limite au solaire. Et l'hydraulique ce n'est pas du renouvelable ? On a 100 000 cours d'eau en France, et mme si tous ne sont pas exploitables il y aurait certainement du potentiel, quitte  faire des micro centrales hydrauliques comme le suggrait Mlenchon. Et puis a tombe bien les cours d'eau sont plus aliments l'hiver quand le solaire est au ralenti et inversement.

Reste aussi les nergies marines, la biomasse, la gothermie, et sans doute beaucoup d'autre technologies que nous ne dvelopperont que marginalement si nous misons tout sur le nuclaire. Et puis l'hydrogne produit par lectrolyse issue des nergies renouvelables peut  son tour produire de l'lectricit, a fonctionne dans les deux sens. 




> Il me semble que la meilleure solution pour produire de l'hydrogne, c'est d'utiliser la technologie nuclaire.


C'est peut tre le plus efficace aujourd'hui en termes de rendement, mais ce n'est pas le seul lment qui doit rentrer en ligne de compte. Le nuclaire n'est pas anodin, a produit des dchets, et a fait courir des risques normes en cas d'incident majeur et puis comme dj dit nous devons importer la matire premire. Nous somme donc  la fois dpendants de l'extrieur et plus vulnrables en cas d'attaque ennemie, sans oublier les risques naturels (ras de marre, tremblement de terre, inondations). D'ailleurs tu n'as rpondu sur aucun de ces points. Tu dis que tu as subi la propagande anti nuclaire toute ta vie, mais apparemment la propagande du tout nuclaire est bien plus forte puisque tu mets la tte dans le sable quand on te confronte  ces questions.

Tu ne regarde que le prix, comme les multinationales qui dlocalisent, et au final on a vu ce que cela a donn quand nous tions  poil, je veux dire sans masques dans les premiers mois de l'pidmie. Pareil pour les incidents nuclaires, cela ne peut pas arriver en France, tout comme avant l'pidmie mondiale, les mchants virus taient cantonns en Chine ou en Asie. Et concernant le prix justement, es-tu certain que nous payons le cot rel, incluant le traitement des dchets et les dmantlements ? C'est pour cette raison qu'EDF a augment ses tarifs ces dernires annes, sans que nous sachions vraiment quand cela va s'arrter puisque ces cots initialement trs sous valus (entretien, dchets, dmantlement) sont sans cesse rajusts. Bref contrairement  ce que tu crois, ce n'est pas  coup sr le bon plan, y compris au niveau tarifs, d'autant plus que les renouvelables sont de moins en moins cher. 

Quant au niveau environnemental, si le nuclaire ne produit pas de CO2, il produit par contre beaucoup de chaleur, pas bon pour le rchauffement climatique selon cet article de Mediapart.



> Toute consommation dnergie non renouvelable, ou combustion de biomasse, se transforme en chaleur qui saccumule dans lair, dans les sols et dans leau. Plusieurs publications scientifiques montrent que les missions de chaleur sont une cause majeure du rchauffement climatique. Les centrales nuclaires, qui mettent beaucoup de chaleur par kWh produit, rchauffent le climat.


Aprs je ne suis pas un anti nuclaire extrmiste, et je n'aurais pas d'objection si on en faisait le minimum pour faire la jonction avec les renouvelables, mais ce n'est pas le chemin que cela prend puisque Macron a dclar "Nous allons, pour la premire fois depuis des dcennies, relancer la construction de racteurs nuclaires dans notre pays". D'ailleurs il bataille en ce moment au niveau europen pour inclure le nuclaire dans les nergies vertes et c'est pas gagn car de nombreux pays dont l'Allemagne sont contre. Toujours est-t-il que si son projet pharaonique voit le jour, c'est autant d'argent que nous n'investiront pas dans les renouvelables et nous sommes dj en retard sur ce point.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Oui grosso modo tu rsumes les nergies renouvelables  l'olien, et  la limite au solaire. Et l'hydraulique ce n'est pas du renouvelable ?


C'est bien gentil l'hydraulique, mais, tu veux quoi ? Noyer les 3/4 de la France pour produire de l'lectricit ?  ::?: 




> Reste aussi les nergies marines, la biomasse, la gothermie, et sans doute beaucoup d'autre technologies que nous ne dvelopperont que marginalement si nous misons tout sur le nuclaire. Et puis l'hydrogne produit par lectrolyse issue des nergies renouvelables peut  son tour produire de l'lectricit, a fonctionne dans les deux sens.


Tout cela est bien joli sur le papier. Mais quid des rendements ? Ce sont des productions de niches, pas des productions de masse. 




> C'est peut tre le plus efficace aujourd'hui en termes de rendement, mais ce n'est pas le seul lment qui doit rentrer en ligne de compte. Le nuclaire n'est pas anodin, a produit des dchets, et a fait courir des risques normes en cas d'incident majeur et puis comme dj dit nous devons importer la matire premire. Nous somme donc  la fois dpendants de l'extrieur et plus vulnrables en cas d'attaque ennemie, sans oublier les risques naturels (ras de marre, tremblement de terre, inondations).


On devrait aussi interdire la voiture car il y a des accidents et que a produit des dchets. Mais, aussi s'auto-dtruire. Ben, oui, l'homme peut tuer (en masse) et il produit des dchets. D'ailleurs, les animaux aussi, et les plantes qui rejettent du CO2... 
Le risque 0 n'existe pas. Et une olienne qui s'crase sur des habitations, a peut faire trs mal. Un panneau solaire peut exploser, ... 




> Tu ne regarde que le prix


Ben, non, justement, ce n'est pas qu'une question de cot. Mais, d'un cot, la plus grande nuisance (selon Saint GIEC) provient de l'nergie fossile. Donc, il faudrait stopper celle-ci. Donc, il faudrait produire plus d'lectricit (pour tous les trucs lectriques - voitures, trottinettes, vlos, et puis les smartphones, et tous les objets connects qui ont besoin d'tre rechargs) et en mme temps se passer des seules productions fiables. a va tre compliqu, non ? Peut-tre qu'un jour on saura produire de l'lectricit  partir de caillou et de vent, mais aujourd'hui, ce n'est pas le cas. Alors, soit on change compltement de socit (abandon de tous les appareils lectriques non essentiels : plus de machine  laver le linge ou la vaisselle, plus de four et/ou plaque lectrique, plus de voitures individuels, plus de vlos, trottinettes, smartphones, d'ordinateurs individuels, de tlvision, etc... Mais, est-ce que l'on est prt  cela ?  ::weird:: 





> Et concernant le prix justement, es-tu certain que nous payons le cot rel, incluant le traitement des dchets et les dmantlements ? C'est pour cette raison qu'EDF a augment ses tarifs ces dernires annes


Il y a d'autres raisons  l'augmentation du prix de l'lectricit. Une de ces raisons, est le no-libralisme qui a imposer une augmentation des prix pour favoriser la concurrence, et l'autre, c'est le cot de rachat de llectricit produite par les panneaux solaires et autres oliennes individuels  des prix trs levs afin d'inciter les gens  installer ces appareils. Donc, c'est la production d'nergie "verte" qui a fait augmenter les prix. L'autre facteur d'augmentation, c'est la dcision de dmanteler certaines centrales. Ce cot n'ayant pas t estim  l'origine (incurie politique, quand tu nous tiens), il s'avre trs lev. Du coup, dmanteler les centrales n'est plus tout  fait aussi intressant que sur le papier. Mais, a fait un bon argument lectoral pour le bobo-colo-parisien. 




> Aprs je ne suis pas un anti nuclaire extrmiste, et je n'aurais pas d'objection si on en faisait le minimum pour faire la jonction avec les renouvelables, mais ce n'est pas le chemin que cela prend puisque Macron a dclar "Nous allons, pour la premire fois depuis des dcennies, relancer la construction de racteurs nuclaires dans notre pays". D'ailleurs il bataille en ce moment au niveau europen pour inclure le nuclaire dans les nergies vertes et c'est pas gagn car de nombreux pays dont l'Allemagne sont contre. Toujours est-t-il que si son projet pharaonique voit le jour, c'est autant d'argent que nous n'investiront pas dans les renouvelables et nous sommes dj en retard sur ce point.


Je ne suis pas un pro-nucaire, non plus. Mais, il faut regarder les choses en face. Quant  l'Allemagne, ce sont des faux-culs. Ils arrtent la production d'nergie nuclaire, se font les chancre de l'anti-nuclaire, mais relance la production d'lectricit par des usines  charbon trs polluante, et relance l'exploitation minire trs polluante, et sont trs contents de nous acheter de l'lectricit nuclaire pour pallier  leurs manques...

----------


## Ryu2000

> Et l'hydraulique ce n'est pas du renouvelable ?


En France on produit normment d'nergie grce aux barrages hydrolectrique, on doit tre pas loin de l'exploiter  fond, on ne peut pas faire tellement plus.
L'hydraulique en chiffres



> 


L'hydrolectricit n'est pas toujours top pour la biodiversit. Il existe des aspects ngatifs.




> C'est peut tre le plus efficace aujourd'hui en termes de rendement, mais ce n'est pas le seul lment qui doit rentrer en ligne de compte.


Je ne vois pas l'intrt de dvelopper des solutions qui ont un moins bon rendement.
Si il y a moyen de produire de l'hydrogne plus efficacement grce  la technologie nuclaire, il faut en profiter. a pourrait devenir un produit que la France exporterait en masse.




> Le nuclaire n'est pas anodin, a produit des dchets et a fait courir des risques normes en cas d'incident majeur


On a plusieurs contraintes, et il faut faire un compromis. (il faut grer l'conomie, l'nergie, la pollution, etc)
Pour l'instant le pouvoir pense que *la priorit absolue* c'est de diminuer la production humaine de CO2, parce que d'aprs le GIEC si on continue de produire du CO2 l'humanit est condamn  brve chance, alors que les dchets et les accidents nuclaires ne sont pas du tout un danger urgent.

Le GIEC a dit que le CO2 allait tuer tout le monde. Alors que le danger du nuclaire touche une zone beaucoup plus restreinte.
Est-ce que Fukushima a produit une vague de cancer en France ? Et ben non elle n'en a mme pas produite au Japon.
Zro mort, aucun cancer : le vrai bilan de laccident nuclaire de Fukushima



> Les rejets radioactifs de la centrale nont eu aucune consquence sanitaire discernable, confirme un comit international de chercheurs, qui fait rfrence.


Ce n'est pas la radioactivit qui vous donnera un cancer.




> "Nous allons, pour la premire fois depuis des dcennies, relancer la construction de racteurs nuclaires dans notre pays".


On n'a pas le choix, des centrales vont s'arrter, il faut bien en relancer d'autres, on a besoin d'lectricit en France.
On ne peut pas passer en 100% renouvelable, il faut garder un pourcentage de nuclaire dans le mix (60, 70%).
Il faut bien qu'on puisse fournir de l'lectricit  nos voisins qui dpendent trop du renouvelable. (quand il n'y a pas assez de soleil et pas assez de vent c'est compliqu)
On peut refaire du nuclaire de 2040  2140 et aprs on verra.

Quand les nergies renouvelables ne suffisent pas, certains pays relancent les centrales  charbon,  gaz,  ptrole. Il vaut mieux relancer des centrales nuclaires.




> sont trs contents de nous acheter de l'lectricit nuclaire pour pallier  leurs manques...


L'Allemagne a raison, l'nergie nuclaire est l'nergie la moins carbon.
La France est contente de vendre de l'nergie nuclaire  l'Allemagne. Si on en produisait et si on en vendait plus ce ne serait pas un problme  :+1: 

 Venez acheter l'nergie la moins carbon du monde   ::P:

----------


## pmithrandir

Je pense que le problme n'est pas seulement la production, mais le stockage.

les problmes du nuclaire sont multiples
 - production constante
 - dchets non traitable
 - combustible externe et somme toute limit

De plus, un accident est tellement dramatique que nous ne pouvons pas nous permettre d'en avoir un seul, ce qui va vite devenir une gajeure avec les anciennes centrales.

De mmoire, la production de 50% d'electricit pour notre capacit actuelle suffirait en volume sur une anne, mais ca ne permet pas d'absorber les pics(hiver rigoureux par exemple)

Une fois cela compris, je suis persuad que l'on doit agir d abord sur le lissage de notre consommation, au lieu d'agir sur la capacit de production. Cela se fait de plusieurs manires : 
 - industries partenaires qui consomme moins en pics de consommation (ca existe dj pour info) On peut meme imaginer un systme comme aws avec les instances spot... mise aux enchres des capacits, prix variable et donc des usines qui s'activent ou s'teignent selon les prix de l'electricit.
 - agir sur les logements, vu que les pics sont du au froid et aux grilles pains, ou au trs chaud et a la clim... isolons et changeons les type / mode de chauffage et de clim
 - stockons nos surplus dnergie de toutes les manires possible. 
 -> L'eau en remontant l'eau en hauteur pour la faire descendre quand les besoins dlectricit augmentent. typiquement on monte l'eau la nuit quand on consomme peu, et on la fait descendre vers 20h quand on consomme beaucoup.
 -> l'hydrogne qu'on produit ou utilise
-> Proposer des tarifs qui incitent les utilisateurs a consommer quand l'nergie est disponible. (tarif bleu blanc rouge d'edf dans le temps, ou mme des systmes plus avancs avec les principes de prix fluctuant a la minute... c'est bien le diable si des informaticiens ne pondent pas un systme connect qui maximise l'usage quand c'est pas cher... Je suis sur par exemple que les batteries de voitures pourraient etre charge a des moments bien plus opportuns avec ce genre de systme.

----------


## tanaka59

Bonsoir, 




> Je pense que le problme n'est pas seulement la production,


Le nuclaire (EPR comme ancienne centrale), c'est bien pour de la production de masse. Problme une centrale actuellement c'est 35  40 % de rendement ... Autant utilise pour s'auto alimenter et le reste perdu en chaleur

----------


## Ryu2000

JEAN CASTEX POSITIF AU COVID: CLMENT BEAUNE EFFACE UNE PHOTO O ON LE VOIT  SES CTS, SANS MASQUE

Edit :
C'tait bte de dire a :
Jean Castex positif au Covid-19 : cet t, il affirmait pourtant que deux doses empchaient de l'attraper

Au moins Michel Cymes a dit quelque chose du genre "la vaccination n'empche pas d'attraper le virus, mais a diminue les chances de faire une forme grave".

----------


## ABCIWEB

> C'est bien gentil l'hydraulique, mais, tu veux quoi ? Noyer les 3/4 de la France pour produire de l'lectricit ?


Non, mais il doit rester des sites  exploiter, peut tre pas de nouveaux barrages (encore que si l'on ne cherche pas on ne trouvera pas), mais surtout en termes de mini hydraulique puisque l'on a 100 000 cours d'eau en France. Coupls  du solaire pour faire face aux rductions de dbit l't, c'est encore quelques pourcentages de renouvelables en plus. Il ne s'agit pas de tout remplacer avec l'hydraulique, mais de l'exploiter au maximum.





> On devrait aussi interdire la voiture car il y a des accidents et que a produit des dchets. Mais, aussi s'auto-dtruire. Ben, oui, l'homme peut tuer (en masse) et il produit des dchets. D'ailleurs, les animaux aussi, et les plantes qui rejettent du CO2... 
> Le risque 0 n'existe pas. Et une olienne qui s'crase sur des habitations, a peut faire trs mal. Un panneau solaire peut exploser, ...


L franchement c'est du grand foutage de gueule. Comparer un accident nuclaire  un accident de voiture ou  la chute d'une olienne c'est compltement irresponsable. Comme je le disais plus haut, quand on parle des inconvnients du nuclaire, ses dfenseurs se mettent la tte dans le sable et tu n'as pas fait pas mieux, bien au contraire, car cela prouve que tu es prt  raconter n'importe quoi pour vacuer le problme. Comparer des choses incomparables c'est pas srieux.




> Mais, d'un cot, la plus grande nuisance (selon Saint GIEC) provient de l'nergie fossile. Donc, il faudrait stopper celle-ci. Donc, il faudrait produire plus d'lectricit (pour tous les trucs lectriques - voitures, trottinettes, vlos, et puis les smartphones, et tous les objets connects qui ont besoin d'tre rechargs) et en mme temps se passer des seules productions fiables.


Une fois encore, les nergies renouvelables sont fiables pour peu qu'on les couple  des moyens de stockage. Et l'on a fait de trs gros progrs avec l'lectrolyse: 



> Llectrolyse est, a priori, une solution verte pour produire de lhydrogne. Mais elle cote encore cher.
>     Pour en limiter le cot, des chercheurs proposent de remplacer les traditionnels catalyseurs  base de mtaux prcieux par un catalyseur  base de fer et de nickel.
>     Les premiers tests sont prometteurs.
> ...
> Le catalyseur au phosphure de cobalt a parfaitement fonctionn pendant toute la dure de l'essai. Soit pas moins de 1.700 heures. De quoi prouver sa robustesse pour un usage industriel, y compris dans un environnement aux tempratures, pressions et densits de courant leves et dans des conditions trs acides.
> ...
> Ainsi les travaux des chercheurs du SLAC National Accelerator Laboratory laissent esprer qu'un hydrogne vert et bon march pourra bientt tre produit  l'chelle industrielle. Avec pour ide d'alimenter l'industrie, chimique notamment, mais aussi les piles  combustible de nos futurs vhicules  hydrogne. Et pourquoi pas mme, offrir une nouvelle solution de stockage pour l'lectricit produite  partir d'nergies renouvelables intermittentes.


Ces recherches vont vite et ce n'est pas du tout la mme difficult que de passer de la fission  la fusion nuclaire par exemple. Nous avons l'image, l'impression que les moyens de production sont trs longs et trs couteux  produire et  faire voluer, *parce que* nous pensons au nuclaire, mais ce n'est plus vrai si l'on regarde ailleurs. Faudrait se rveiller et ne plus tre hypnotis.

Nous pouvons dj investir un maximum dans l'olien, le solaire et les renouvelables en gnral puisque nous savons que nous pourrons stocker l'nergie  court terme, dans les dix ans qui viennent. 

Aprs si l'on parle de piles  hydrogne pour le transport, cela demande plus d'infrastructures pour la distribution de l'hydrogne, mais l encore ce ne sont que des investissements, il n'y a aucun problme technique insurmontable. Et l'on peut aussi le stocker en sous-sol:



> Il ny a donc pas de nouvelles technologies  dvelopper  partir de zro, avec les risques inhrents  la recherche, pour stocker de lhydrogne en cavit saline en France mais il faut sy mettre maintenant pour tre prts dans 10 ans


Et enfin il y a aussi l'hydrogne naturel qui pourra tre une autre source de production.

Bref a bouge, et il faut s'y investir. C'est pourquoi je suis trs inquiet de la dclaration de Macron concernant la relance du nuclaire, car cela indique que les nergies renouvelables ne sont pas notre priorit. Et ce ne sont pas les derniers 500 petits millions attribus aux renouvelables dont parlait Ryu2000 qui vont nous rassurer. Oui notre ancien nuclaire est pour l'instant moins cher, mais on parle ici de nouveaux investissements.

Au passage j'aimerais bien qu'on m'explique pourquoi nous n'en sommes qu' 2.2% de solaire quand les allemands en sont dj maintenant  plus de 10%. Y aurait-il plus de soleil en Allemagne qu'en France ? 

Mais plutt que de faire le minimum de nuclaire indispensable, nous allons rester avec un nuclaire majoritaire, au dtriment des investissements dans les renouvelables. Et quand on sait que pour les *nouveaux investissements*, il est plus rentable d'investir dans les renouvelables (toutes les tudes sont concordantes avec la conclusion de l'article qu'a cit Ryu2000, le nouveau nuclaire sera bien plus cher que l'actuel), je ne vois pas l'intrt d'investir plus que le minimum dans le nuclaire, au risque de finir par payer l'lectricit au moins aussi cher que les autres avec les renouvelables...

... et se retrouver en plus avec un tas de dchets trs dangereux sur le trs long terme et dont on ne sait pas quoi faire, des risques d'explosion catastrophiques, et une dpendance pour la matire premire. Et les dmantlements qui ne sont pas compts ou excessivement minimiss dans le cot final... et des cibles parfaites pour des attentats...Et cerise sur le gteau, comme dit l'article de mediapart (cit dans mon prcdent message) c'est aussi l'nergie qui produit le plus de chaleur par kw produit, pas bon pour le rchauffement climatique. 

Au final, quel intrt si ce n'est celui des lobbies ? Encore une fois je ne dis mme pas de sortir illico du nuclaire, mais d'investir un maximum dans les renouvelables.  Mais le plan de Macron c'est de faire l'inverse, c'est a le problme, avec une promesse d'lectricit pas cher, ce qui ne sera pas le cas, les promesses des politiques n'engagent que ceux qui y croient. 

D'ailleurs, pour se donner fire allure, il se complaisait  critiquer certains pays qui font moins bien que la France  la COP26  alors que l'tat franais venait de se faire condamner quelques jours avant par le tribunal administratif de Paris pour prjudice cologique, ce qui donne une ide de ses convictions cologiques et environnementales, et de mme que les moyens employs pour y rpondre, c'est  dire comme d'habitude, faire de la com pour dtourner l'attention et se mettre la tte dans le sable.

----------


## Ryu2000

> mini hydraulique


Ils disent que a permet d'alimenter 1  2 habitations. Installer une turbine en bas de la chute d'eau a doit crer des problmes pour la faune et la flore.

Impact environnemental des barrages



> Dans le cas des barrages et, plus gnralement, des installations de production d'hydrolectricit, les impacts peuvent tre regroups en trois grandes catgories :
> les impacts sur le milieu physique ;les impacts sur le milieu naturel ;les impacts sur les communauts humaines.


Bon aprs ils disent qu'aujourd'hui lors de la conception il y a moyen de rduire les aspects ngatifs.




> Nous pouvons dj investir un maximum dans l'olien, le solaire et les renouvelables en gnral puisque nous savons que nous pourrons stocker l'nergie  court terme, dans les dix ans qui viennent.


Et par quelle miracle on pourra stocker l'nergie dans 10 ans ?
Si l'ide c'est d'utiliser l'nergie renouvelable pour crer de l'hydrogne, a ne va pas tre rentable comme systme.
Alors qu'avec le nuclaire il y a moyen de produire de l'hydrogne beaucoup plus efficacement.




> Et ce ne sont pas les derniers 500 petits millions attribus aux renouvelables


Le renouvelable dborde dj d'argent, il y a des investissements de tous les cts, 500 000 millions de plus a ne fait pas de mal.
Quand t'achtes 1L de Diesel il y a une partie qui va dans le renouvelable (avant c'tait TICFE et TICGN, maintenant c'est TICPE et TICC), il y a une histoire de "Transition nergtique" (CAS TE).

C'est peut-tre un mensonge, mais il parait que Bruno Lemaire a dit un truc du genre : "la hausse des taxes sur le carburant nous permettra de financer toutes les mesures nouvelles en faveur de la transition nergtique".

Et au pire ce n'est que la France Il existe plein de pays, si d'autres russissent  faire quelque chose avec le renouvelable on pourra toujours acheter leur technologie plus tard. (depuis le dbut on achte des oliennes allemandes)
Tous les pays n'auront pas 70% de nuclaire dans leur mix nergtique.
Les centrales nuclaires qui vont tre construites vont tourner pendant 100 ans et aprs on verra. Avec un peu de chance il y a aura beaucoup moins d'humains sur la terre d'ici l.




> ... et se retrouver en plus avec un tas de dchets trs dangereux sur le trs long terme


Ce n'est pas vrai, il existe des protocoles de stockage et traitement pour les types de dchets radioactifs.

======
Le nuclaire permet ce qu'aucune nergie renouvelable peut : contrler la production.
Quand les pays voisins ne produiront pas assez, ils pourront acheter notre nergie dcarbon.  :+1: 
Pensez  la balance commerciale, c'est cool de russir  exporter quelque chose en Allemagne.  ::P: 
En plus grce aux centrales nuclaires on pourra produire l'hydrogne le moins cher au monde.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Non, mais il doit rester des sites  exploiter, peut tre pas de nouveaux barrages (encore que si l'on ne cherche pas on ne trouvera pas), mais surtout en termes de mini hydraulique puisque l'on a 100 000 cours d'eau en France. Coupls  du solaire pour faire face aux rductions de dbit l't, c'est encore quelques pourcentages de renouvelables en plus. Il ne s'agit pas de tout remplacer avec l'hydraulique, mais de l'exploiter au maximum.


Mais, a reste une production de niche, et l'impact cologique (le vrai) n'est pas nul, loin de l.





> L franchement c'est du grand foutage de gueule. Comparer un accident nuclaire  un accident de voiture ou  la chute d'une olienne c'est compltement irresponsable. Comme je le disais plus haut, quand on parle des inconvnients du nuclaire, ses dfenseurs se mettent la tte dans le sable et tu n'as pas fait pas mieux, bien au contraire, car cela prouve que tu es prt  raconter n'importe quoi pour vacuer le problme. Comparer des choses incomparables c'est pas srieux.


L'automobile fait environ 3500 morts par an en France (chiffres aggraver par les handicaps  vie), le nuclaire, en France, c'est 0 mort ! Alors, oui, il y a des risques, personne ne le nie. Mais, depuis que l'on a construit ces centrales, les anti nous rpte  l'envie que c'est dangereux, les pro que les risques sont matriss. Tout ce que l'on peut dire, c'est que pour l'instant, depuis les annes 60, soit environ 60 ans, les pro ont gagn leur pari !




> Une fois encore, les nergies renouvelables sont fiables pour peu qu'on les couple  des moyens de stockage.


Fiables, mais pas rguliers. Pas de vent -> pas d'lectricit olien; pas de soleil -> pas d'lectricit solaire. Outre la place qu'il faudrait pour produire suffisamment d'nergie pour un pays comme la France entre les oliennes, les panneaux solaires et les lieux de stockage. Et le stockage d'hydrogne n'est pas non plus sans risque. C'est un gaz hautement explosif (se souvenir de l'explosion de la navette spatiale). Sa masse atomique facilite grandement les fuites. Bref, ce n'est pas tout noir ou tout blanc

Maintenant, comme je l'ai dit, je ne suis pas un pro-nuclaire. Mais, je relativise l'engouement des solutions dites renouvelables. Si on veut passer  des sources renouvelables, il faut commencer par changer notre faon de vivre, et diminuer nos besoins en nergie. Et, ce n'est pas l'adoption des vhicules lectriques qui va aider.

----------


## Cincinnatus

> L'automobile fait environ 3500 morts par an en France (chiffres aggraver par les handicaps  vie), le nuclaire, en France, c'est 0 mort ! Alors, oui, il y a des risques, personne ne le nie. Mais, depuis que l'on a construit ces centrales, les anti nous rpte  l'envie que c'est dangereux, les pro que les risques sont matriss. Tout ce que l'on peut dire, c'est que pour l'instant, depuis les annes 60, soit environ 60 ans, les pro ont gagn leur pari !


Le problme c'est que, mme si il y a 60 ans les ingnieurs EDF, Framatome, etc savaient faire, il ont pris leur retraite.
- L'EPR franais est de plus en plus en retard, les alertes et dfauts de conception se multiplient (la cuve a d tre refaite, les conduites du circuit primaire (radioactif) sont mal conues, ...).
 Une tude officielle est publie par un site ici : https://www.contexte.com/article/ene...rs_140631.html



> Intitul  Travaux relatifs au nouveau nuclaire PPE 2019  2028  et dat doctobre, le document a t rdig conjointement par le ministre de la Transition cologique et Bercy, mme si la plume tait tenue principalement par la Direction gnrale de lnergie et du climat. Il fait le point sur les  cots, opportunits, risques et calendriers  du programme qui vise  installer six racteurs nuclaires en France.
> 
> 
> Et sur ces divers aspects, les auteurs se montrent nettement plus prudents que les diffrents travaux mens jusquici, notamment en termes de calendriers.


- Aprs Fukushima, les centrales ont d tre quipes de systmes de production d'lectricit de secours qui n'avaient pas t prvus et qui seraient pourtant ncessaires pour faire fonctionner la centrale en cas de panne. Sinon, la moindre panne de production entrane la perte de contrle  ::aie:: .



> Extraits : 
>  Trois dispositifs sont principalement dploys. 
> Le premier consiste  installer des diesels de secours, placs dans de grands btiments, dont la fonction est de ralimenter en lectricit lensemble des systmes du noyau dur avec une autonomie de 72 heures.
> Deuxime dispositif : linstallation de sources deau ultimes pour refroidir les racteurs grce au pompage dans des nappes phratiques ou des bassins. 
> Enfin, la dernire mesure prenne concerne la construction de centres locaux de crises rsistant  des agressions extrmes, en remplacement des locaux actuels. Leur rle est daccueillir le matriel et une centaine de personnes mobilises en cas daccident et o les quipes disposent notamment des informations sur ltat du racteur. 
> 
> Les mises en uvre des mesures sont progressives: respectivement 58, 7 et 1 racteurs sur 58.


https://www.techniques-ingenieur.fr/...n-cours-90397/


La centrale du Tricastin est sous le niveau d'un canal voisin,  la merci d'une inondation.
https://france3-regions.francetvinfo...s-1996789.html

Donc la situation est plutt du style "jusqu'ici tout va bien". 

Il reste juste le problme des sous-traitants qui envoient des intrimaires pour intervenir dans les zones les plus dangereuses. 
Exemple : 



> Chaque anne, EDF fait rviser ses 55 racteurs. Cette tche  haut risque est excute en partie par des sous-traitants. Leurs employs, insuffisamment forms, presss par le temps, risquent leur sant et leur emploi


https://www.lexpress.fr/informations...er_622211.html

----------


## pmithrandir

> L'automobile fait environ 3500 morts par an en France (chiffres aggraver par les handicaps  vie), le nuclaire, en France, c'est 0 mort ! Alors, oui, il y a des risques, personne ne le nie. Mais, depuis que l'on a construit ces centrales, les anti nous rpte  l'envie que c'est dangereux, les pro que les risques sont matriss. Tout ce que l'on peut dire, c'est que pour l'instant, depuis les annes 60, soit environ 60 ans, les pro ont gagn leur pari !


Va dire ca a tchernobli, ou_ a fukushima ou a la centrale des USA qui a elle aussi derailll... Y a eu pa mal de monde, des milliers mme du au nuclaire.

Alors oui, en france pour l'instant on touche du bois.
mais le jour ou ca derape, on parlera en dizaines de milliers de morts et en millions de malades. Le risque me semble pas super.

pour l'hydrolique, j'avais vu ces centrales : https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Centra...A0_tourbillons
Elles s'installent sur un bras de la rivire, avec 1m de denivell. 
Comme ca la faune continue a remonter la rivire comme avant.


Et pour le stockage ryu, tu manque cruellement d'imagination.

Le plus gros consommateur, c'est le chauffage en hiver. 
Ancien radiateur : grille pain -> conso lectrique synchrone avec besoin de chaleur.

Mais il existe de nombreux systme qui permette de chauffer a un instant T et de restituer la chaleur doucement des heures durant.
 - chauffage lectrique a eau / huile
 - chauffage pierre / fonte / cramique a inertie
 - chauffage plus ancien a base de pierre de rfraction de mmoire.

Si au lieu de consommer a 20h, ton chauffage s'allume a 16h, tu as rsolu ton problme de pic. Si maintenant ton thermostat gnral est connect un une source de donne de ton fournisseur lectrique, et que ce dernier communique au thermostat des prix ou des niveaux d'usages fluctuant dans la journe... je pense qu'on arrivera facilement a programmer le thermostat pour optimiser le chauffage au mieux.
Des prises pilotes pour la voiture aussi sont possible, etc...

Il existe de multiples moyens existant qui permette de dcaler plus ou moins la consommation et la restitution dnergie. A nous de les utiliser avec efficience.

----------


## Ryu2000

Il est possible que a ne tienne pas trs longtemps :
OLIVIER VRAN: "NI CONFINEMENT, NI COUVRE-FEU"



> Olivier Vran a exclu tout nouveau confinement, couvre-feu, retour de jauge ou fermeture de commerces.
> 
> "Nous sommes prts, nous ne sommes pas dsarms. Nous avons des outils pour combattre cette cinquime vague. Nous pouvons russir  franchir cette vague sans davantage de contraintes pour la population", a jug le ministre de la Sant.


Je vois bien des gens qui ont reu 3 doses se faire confiner.

Dj quand il n'y a pas de pression particulire les services d'urgence sont au bout du rouleau :
Au CHU de Rennes,  on passe notre temps  rappeler des collgues en congs 



> Incomprhension aussi sur  les fermetures des services durgences des hpitaux priphriques qui augmentent notre activit . Et regrette  le foss qui se creuse entre les directions et les soignants . Il sinquite aussi beaucoup  de la perte dattractivit de la mdecine durgence vu les conditions de travail et labsence de reconnaissance.  Un vrai coup de poignard pour ce grand dfenseur des urgences.  Nous sommes pourtant la seule lumire qui reste dornavant allume la nuit et nous devons avoir les moyens de bien remplir notre mission.


Rennes : Covid, urgences satures, pnurie de personnel Le CHU ne sait plus o donner de la tte



> Sil ny avait que le Covid, la situation pourrait tre matrise. Mais la bronchiolite et la grippe ont galement point leur nez en avance cette anne, venant surcharger encore des urgences dj satures. Depuis la rentre, les urgences et pdiatriques ont ainsi vu leur activit bondir de prs de 20 % par rapport  la mme priode en 2019. * On a parfois une centaine de patients en mme temps dans le service , tmoigne le professeur Louis Soulat, appelant la population   ne pas surcharger inutilement les urgences .*


Si en partant de cette situation initiale le gouvernement ne fini par un imposer un confinement, il va tomber de la neige.
Il est possible qu'il y ait plus de gens malades en dcembre, janvier, fvrier, mars alors que la situation n'est dj pas top en novembre.

----------


## tanaka59

Bonsoir, 




> Non, mais il doit rester des sites  exploiter, peut tre pas de nouveaux barrages (encore que si l'on ne cherche pas on ne trouvera pas), mais surtout en termes de mini hydraulique puisque l'on a 100 000 cours d'eau en France. Coupls  du solaire pour faire face aux rductions de dbit l't, c'est encore quelques pourcentages de renouvelables en plus. Il ne s'agit pas de tout remplacer avec l'hydraulique, mais de l'exploiter au maximum. 
> 
> L franchement c'est du grand foutage de gueule. Comparer un accident nuclaire  un accident de voiture ou  la chute d'une olienne c'est compltement irresponsable. Comme je le disais plus haut, quand on parle des inconvnients du nuclaire, ses dfenseurs se mettent la tte dans le sable et tu n'as pas fait pas mieux, bien au contraire, car cela prouve que tu es prt  raconter n'importe quoi pour vacuer le problme. Comparer des choses incomparables c'est pas srieux.
> 
> Une fois encore, les nergies renouvelables sont fiables pour peu qu'on les couple  des moyens de stockage. Et l'on a fait de trs gros progrs avec l'lectrolyse: 
> 
> Ces recherches vont vite et ce n'est pas du tout la mme difficult que de passer de la fission  la fusion nuclaire par exemple. Nous avons l'image, l'impression que les moyens de production sont trs longs et trs couteux  produire et  faire voluer, *parce que* nous pensons au nuclaire, mais ce n'est plus vrai si l'on regarde ailleurs. Faudrait se rveiller et ne plus tre hypnotis.
> 
> Nous pouvons dj investir un maximum dans l'olien, le solaire et les renouvelables en gnral puisque nous savons que nous pourrons stocker l'nergie  court terme, dans les dix ans qui viennent. 
> ...


La production d'hydrogne et llectrolyse c'est trs polluant et nergivore ... Ayant travaill dans le secteur de la ptrochimie j'en sais quelque chose. Tous les produits acido-basiques sont trs difficiles  recycler. Process chimique de sparation complexe , process gourmand en nergie, polluant ...

D'aprs les cartes densoleillement, le solaire et le voltaque sont rentables en France, sous une ligne "imaginaire" au sud de la Loire  :;):  . 




> D'ailleurs, pour se donner fire allure, il se complaisait  critiquer certains pays qui font moins bien que la France  la COP26  alors que l'tat franais venait de se faire condamner quelques jours avant par le tribunal administratif de Paris pour prjudice cologique, ce qui donne une ide de ses convictions cologiques et environnementales, et de mme que les moyens employs pour y rpondre, c'est  dire comme d'habitude, faire de la com pour dtourner l'attention et se mettre la tte dans le sable.


Le problme de fond est assez simple :

> en France on fait chier l'automobiliste qui roule au diesel (pendant des annes on a forc les gens  acheter cela)

> dans le mme temps cargos, paquebots et avions de lignes polluent au possible ... la pas de taxation ni mesures exiges ... De qui se moque t on ?

Pour en "remettre une couche" , on peut citer le scandale les ralentisseurs et ronds-points qui ont pullul sur nos routes depuis 40 ans ... Gachi financier pour quel rsultat ? Une hausse de la pollution du au freinage intempestif. Usure des plaquettes de freins, abrasions ... 





> Il est possible que a ne tienne pas trs longtemps :
> OLIVIER VRAN: "NI CONFINEMENT, NI COUVRE-FEU"
> 
> Je vois bien des gens qui ont reu 3 doses se faire confiner.
> 
> Dj quand il n'y a pas de pression particulire les services d'urgence sont au bout du rouleau :
> 
> Au CHU de Rennes,  on passe notre temps  rappeler des collgues en congs 
> 
> ...


Cela indique tout simplement que le phnomne, se dplace en Bretagne et dans l'ouest ... Quid de Bordeaux et Toulouse ?

----------


## Ryu2000

> Une hausse de la pollution du au freinage intempestif. Usure des plaquettes de freins, abrasions ...


C'est pas dit que ce soit vrai
L'alternative des ronds points sont les feux tricolores et l quand c'est orange ou rouge tu t'arrtes, alors qu'au rond point t'arrives lentement comme si t'allais t'arrter, et si personne est dj engag sur ta gauche, hop, tu peux y aller sans t'arrter.

Et il n'y a pas besoin de freiner pour passer les ralentisseurs, si t'arrtes d'acclrer tu vas vite passer de 50 km/h  30 km/h, au pire il y a moyen de rtrograder. Si il y a quelqu'un devant il faut laisser beaucoup de distance de scurit, car il est trs probable que ce vhicule fasse n'importe quoi. Comme piler et passer  10 km/h (et il y en a qui freinent 2 fois, avant la mont, avant la descente  ::evilred::  ::evilred::  ::evilred::  ::evilred::  ::alerte::  ::alerte:: ), l'enfer ce sont les autres usagers de la route, comme on dit.




> Quid de Bordeaux et Toulouse ?


Les urgences seront saturs partout, l je cherchais juste un tmoignage d'un mdecin qui disait que mme sans le SARS-CoV-2, ce serait le mme bordel.

Il y a une carte dans cet article :
COVID-19: DANS TOUTE LA FRANCE, UNE CINQUIME VAGUE QUI PROGRESSE DE MANIRE "FULGURANTE"



> Les chiffres actuels ne sont pas bons, leur progression non plus. La Guadeloupe et la Guyane sont les uniques territoires qui ont vu leur taux dincidence diminuer sur la semaine passe, respectivement de 28,1 % et de 23,1 %.
> 
> Ailleurs, la diffusion de l'pidmie est rapide, avec une croissance de plus de 50% dans une majorit de dpartements, comme le montre notre carte ci-dessous Dans 21 d'entre eux, le taux d'incidence a mme plus que doubl ces sept derniers jours: lAube, la Charente, la Cte-d'Or, le Doubs, lHrault, le Jura, la Haute-Loire, le Loiret, la Marne, la Meurthe-et-Moselle, la Meuse, lOrne, le Puy-de-Dme, les Hautes-Pyrnes, le Rhne, la Sane-et-Loire, la Haute-Savoie, la Seine-Maritime, la Somme, le Territoire de Belfort et les Vosges


Toulouse en Octobre 2021 :
"Ce sera le pire hiver depuis 20 ans" : les urgences pdiatriques du CHU de Toulouse dj satures
a marche avec Bordeaux aussi :
Urgences pdiatriques CHU de Bordeaux :  la situation est explosive ! , pourquoi sont-elles satures ?

J'ai cru qu'ils avaient virs les soignants non vaccins, mais en fait non :
Pass sanitaire : finalement, pas de licenciement pour les soignants non-vaccins
Si les hpitaux vont mal c'est d'abord  cause de l'UE (qui a mis la pression sur la France pour qu'elle diminue ses dpenses de sant), puis a vient du fait que ce sont des mtiers difficiles et mal pay (surtout en France).

====
C'est intressant de regarder les articles avant 2019, on voyait qu'il tait trs simple de saturer des urgences.
"L'hpital entier est malade" : le cri d'alarme des mdecins urgentistes face  l'engorgement de leurs services (mars 2018)

----------


## Ryu2000

Fraudes  la tte de la Cour des comptes europenne



> Qui contrle le contrleur ? Dans lUnion, personne, ce qui a permis des fraudes au budget communautaire au sein mme de la prestigieuse Cour des comptes europenne (CCE) sise  Luxembourg, un comble pour cette institution qui est cense tre la conscience financire de lUnion. En effet, elle est charge de veiller  la bonne utilisation de largent europen, de sassurer de la fiabilit des comptes, de la lgalit et de la rgularit des recettes et des dpenses. Son rapport annuel fait dailleurs trembler les institutions communautaires. En dpit de multiples signaux dalerte manant notamment du Parlement europen, les Etats nont pas vu, ou voulu voir, quune partie des membres de la Cour quils ont nomms, dont son prsident, seraient dnus de lthique minimale quon attend deux : *un bon tiers de ses 27 membres ne sont presque jamais prsents dans le Grand-Duch mais touchent nanmoins de grasses primes de logement en sy domiciliant fictivement, abuse des frais de reprsentation, effectue des missions que personne ne vrifie ou encore utilise  des fins prives les moyens mis  leur disposition, comme les voitures de fonction*. Autrement dit, ce nest pas Vidocq qui serait devenu policier, mais le policier qui serait devenu Vidocq !

----------


## ABCIWEB

> Fiables, mais pas rguliers. Pas de vent -> pas d'lectricit olien; pas de soleil -> pas d'lectricit solaire. Outre la place qu'il faudrait pour produire suffisamment d'nergie pour un pays comme la France entre les oliennes, les panneaux solaires et les lieux de stockage. Et le stockage d'hydrogne n'est pas non plus sans risque. C'est un gaz hautement explosif (se souvenir de l'explosion de la navette spatiale). Sa masse atomique facilite grandement les fuites. Bref, ce n'est pas tout noir ou tout blanc


Tu cites les problmes du transport de l'hydrogne comme carburant pour piles  combustibles, mais les stockages industriels (non prvus pour la distribution directe) sont beaucoup plus scuriss et peuvent tre sous diffrentes formes. J'ai prcdemment cit le sous-sol mais il existe aussi des pistes avances de stockage en combinaison avec l'ammoniac et encore avec le mthane.

Quant  tes remarques sur la place qu'il faudrait et autres impossibilits techniques, elles ne tiennent pas face  la ralit puisque les autres le font. Ou alors va dire aux allemands qu'ils sont des irresponsables qui ne savent pas o ils vont, en leur exposant tes objections soi-disant rdhibitoires. 




> Si on veut passer  des sources renouvelables, il faut commencer par changer notre faon de vivre, et diminuer nos besoins en nergie. Et, ce n'est pas l'adoption des vhicules lectriques qui va aider.


Pourquoi faudrait-il attendre de diminuer nos besoins en nergie ? Puisque nous sommes amens  consommer de plus en plus d'lectricit pour remplacer les nergies fossiles,  toute forme de production lectrique est bonne  prendre, y compris les nergies renouvelables, donc ce que tu dis n'a pas de sens. Je subodore que cette ide saugrenue mais nanmoins rpandue est ne de l'esprit pervers d'un think tank pro nuclaire: en crant un double lien sous-jacent "nergies renouvelables => austrit nergtique", cela ne rend pas les nergies renouvelables trs dsirables, et au final pour notre confort on se dit que le plus tard sera le mieux. 

On est ainsi les seuls  miser autant sur le nuclaire, mais parmi les moins bons concernant les nergies renouvelables, ce n'est pas un hasard. Les allemands ont programm la sortie du charbon pour dans quelques annes et ont prvu de doubler la part des nergies renouvelables d'ici  10 ans




> La politique environnementale doit irriguer l'ensemble des politiques du futur gouvernement. Le programme de la coalition annonce la fin du charbon en 2030,  dans l'idal , tout en portant  80 % la part des renouvelables d'ici l.
> ...
> La premire grande ambition est de *couvrir 80 % de la consommation brute d'lectricit par des nergies renouvelables d'ici  2030, contre 43 % au cours du premier trimestre de cette anne*. Jusqu'ici, l'Allemagne visait une part de 65 % en 2030.
> ...
> Le premier levier sera de rduire la bureaucratie qui a frein jusqu'ici le dveloppement des nergies oliennes. Le code de la construction devrait tre modifi  avant la fin du premier semestre 2022  pour consacrer  2 % de la surface du pays  aux oliennes et rduire les dlais d'autorisation. Les capacits off shore auront nanmoins  la priorit sur les autres formes d'utilisation . Elles devraient augmenter progressivement jusqu' 70 GW en 2045.
> 
> Les Verts l'avaient annonc dans leur programme, le contrat de coalition le confirme : *les nouveaux btiments commerciaux devront tre obligatoirement quips d'installations photovoltaques*. L aussi la rduction de la bureaucratie devrait acclrer le mouvement pour arriver  une capacit de 300 GW d'ici  2030.


Voil ce que nous devrions faire, une politique volontariste.* Ils en sont dj actuellement  43%*! En plus nous avons le nuclaire alors que les allemands sont dpendants du gaz russe pour faire la transition. Mais au lieu de profiter de notre avantage nous sommes entrain de le transformer en inconvnient parce nous restons bloqus sur l'atome. 

Sauf que le nouveau nuclaire sera plus cher que les renouvelables, et dans 10-15ans nous achteront la technologie allemande pour dvelopper nos quipements dans le renouvelable car entre temps ils vont devenir des spcialistes des nergies renouvelables. C'est aussi un march autrement plus porteur  et crateur d'emplois que le nuclaire, car il rayonne dans de nombreux domaines/technologies qui sont aussi beaucoup plus modulables et donc exportables dans de multiples dclinaisons.

Si on ajoute  cela tous les inconvnients du nuclaire et ils ne sont pas minces, nous avons tout intrt  ne pas rater le train en marche des renouvelables pour ne pas transformer notre avantage initial en fiasco conomique et potentiellement en fiasco environnemental, tout en payant au final notre lectricit plus chre.

----------


## Ryu2000

Le gouvernement parle d'immigration, probablement parce qu'on s'approche de l'lection prsidentielle.
DOUBLEMENT DES OFFICIERS, ANTENNES RGIONALES.. LES ANNONCES DE DARMANIN FACE  LA CRISE MIGRATOIRE



> Grald Darmanin, qui a rebaptis l'actuel Office central pour la rpression de l'immigration irrgulire et de l'emploi d'trangers sans titre (OCRIEST) en "office de lutte contre les passeurs", a rappel que l'office comptait actuellement "123 fonctionnaires".
> 
> Dans le mme temps, Grald Darmanin a confirm un renforcement de l'arsenal pnal contre les passeurs, renforcement qui sera prcis prochainement par le garde des Sceaux.
> 
> "Nous voyons une augmentation de 285% des bateaux depuis cinq ans", a dclar le locataire de Beauvau, prcisant que sur les 60% des migrants ligibles  une demande d'asile en France, seuls 5% en dposent une en France.


Tentes de migrants lacres  Calais : Darmanin se dfausse sur une "socit prive"



> *Ce ne sont pas les policiers et les gendarmes qui prennent des cutters et qui lacrent les tentes*, ce qui est devenu, sur les rseaux sociaux, la critique des policiers et des gendarmes , a expliqu le ministre de l'Intrieur ce lundi 29 novembre sur BFMTV, rejetant la responsabilit sur une  socit prive embauche par ltat .


Aprs les dclarations chocs de Darmanin et Bertrand, le point sur la crise des migrants franco-britannique



> Ragissant aux propos de la presse britannique envers les policiers franais "qui n'interviennent pas", Grald Darmanin a dclar que "*ce que lon na pas vu dans ces images, cest que les migrants utilisaient des bbs et les menaaient de les jeter dans une eau  quelques degrs, si (les policiers) venaient les interpeller*". Avant de poursuivre : "Dans ces cas-l, en tant que ministre de lIntrieur, ma consigne, cest de ne pas intervenir. Nous ne pouvons pas mettre en danger la vie denfants, de vieillards, qui sont parfois basculs dans la mer."


Dans un autre registre, il y a Schiappa qui protge Hulot :



> https://twitter.com/Chronikfr/status...82445020200968
> #Schiappa restera dans les annales de la Ve Rpublique comme la ministre de la dfense des agresseurs sexuels.
> #Hulot #Darmanin #EnvoyeSpecial

----------


## ABCIWEB

Salut,

Nouvelle demande du procureur pour un classement sans suite concernant ce matraquage sauvage d'un CRS sur Mlanie N., travailleuse sociale et qui est toujours en arrt maladie depuis le 20 avril 2019. La vido est en fin de l'article de france info (lien prcdent), mais l'affaire est plus dtaille sur france inter.

A savoir qu'elle a t contrainte d'utiliser la procdure de  "la citation directe" qui consiste  faire convoquer le CRS devant la justice sans enqute pralable, puisqu' l'poque le parquet avait dcid de classer l'affaire sans suite.  Ce dernier a choisi de venir en habit de crmonie, avec ses breloques (dcorations) en prime. Il s'agirait donc d'une violence lgitime, pourtant on la voit se faire matraquer de dos alors qu'elle a les deux mains en l'air et qu'elle est entrain d'vacuer les lieux, tout comme les autres manifestants. Cherchez l'erreur.

Le pire c'est que cela ne nous tonne mme plus, le matraque de manifestants pacifiques fait maintenant partie du fonctionnement normal de la dmocratie selon Macron. Cela rejoint la dfinition du fascisme qui "justifie la violence d'tat mene contre les opposants assimils  des ennemis intrieurs", cf wiki. D'autres points communs sont galement alarmants comme le fait de s'opposer  la dmocratie parlementaire, cf l'tat d'urgence permanent, les dputs LREM playmobil et les dputs de l'opposition qui ne sont jamais entendus. Mais pourtant c'est le candidat de droite qui est vendu comme tant le plus civilis. Pauvre droite et pauvre France!

----------


## BenoitM

> Le pire c'est que cela ne nous tonne mme plus, le matraque de manifestants pacifiques fait maintenant partie du fonctionnement normal de la dmocratie selon Macron.


Tu es sur que  ne date uniquement de Macron? 

Heureusement qu'on va bientt avoir Zemour au pouvoir et le retour au manifestation du 17 octobre 1961  :;): 






> Mais pourtant c'est le candidat de droite qui est vendu comme tant le plus civilis. Pauvre droite et pauvre France!


Oula mais pour la France il est de gauche non?  ::aie::

----------


## ABCIWEB

> Tu es sur que  ne date uniquement de Macron?


A ce point l sans aucun doute. Il faut remonter trs loin dans l'histoire pour voir de telles violences. Mme en 68 le bilan des morts et des amputs a t bien moindre. D'ailleurs au passage j'ai oubli de mentionner que le flic qui, avec une grenade lacrymo, avait tu une veille dame qui fermait les volets de son appartement (pour mmoire), au quatrime tage d'un immeuble proche de la Canebire, a lui aussi t acquitt. L'effet recul sans doute. Enfin en tirant au maximum sur la corde a peut passer pour un accident, par contre l'histoire qui suit dans l'article beaucoup moins.



> l'homme de 28 ou 29 ans aurait t bless par un tir de flash-ball...
> Il a t touch "juste au-dessus de l'oreille", selon sa mre. Le jeune homme serait "entre la vie et la mort" et a t plong dans un "coma artificiel", indiquait lundi soir le site de La Dpche du Midi.


Ah mais non, je suis bte, a aussi peut tre justifi, encore l'effet recul qui comme par hasard atterri en plein dans la tte, ou sinon au quatrime tage mais encore dans une tte. Conclusion de l'exprience Macron, le hasard vise les ttes, on aura au moins appris a  ::mrgreen:: 




> Oula mais pour la France il est de gauche non?


Comment a pour la France ? Je vois que tu as un drapeau Belge, tu as vu autant de bavures policires durant la mme priode en Belgique ? 

Ou tu veux dire concernant l'opinion des franais ? Dans ce cas lui-mme et les medias qui le soutiennent, c'est  dire tous les media grand public, le positionnent au centre. Ce n'est qu'un mot, une imposture pour faire acceptable, pondr, quilibr. Mais en guise d'quilibre on a vu la diminution des allocations logements en mme temps que la suppression de l'impt sur la fortune, et tout dernirement les chmeurs qui sont traits comme des paria afin de justifier encore plus les radiations et finalement pouvoir dire que le nombre de chmeurs qui recherchent un emploi a baiss. Yahoo c'est le plein emploi, vive Macron et sa violence politique et sociale !

Et toute la propagande qui va avec, genre reportage systmatiquement tous les jours aux infos sur une entreprise qui a des difficults pour recruter. Oui moi aussi j'en connais, mais elles ont fini par trouver. Suffit de faire le reportage au dbut de l'offre pour dire que personne ne veut travailler et surtout ne pas faire le suivi de l'affaire ni rentrer dans les dtails. C'est videmment trs grossier, la messe pour certains, ou de la propagande pour d'autres, mais ils s'en trouve encore suffisamment pour croire que c'est de l'information et qui malheureusement vont voter en toute mconnaissance de cause.

Un conomiste faisait remarquer au passage que la baisse du chmage tait trs suspecte. En effet nous n'avons pas encore rattrap le niveau de croissance d'avant la crise du covid et pourtant le nombre de chmeurs a beaucoup baiss. C'est  dire que soit nous avons perdu beaucoup en productivit, soit il s'agit de bricolage des chiffres, radiations etc.

Aprs si tu parles des services publics, l encore c'est de la destruction massive bien de droite. Figures-toi qu'on continue  fermer des lits dans les hpitaux, et maintenant c'est faute de personnel car  force d'tre surchargs de travail un grand nombre de soignants sont puiss et dmissionnent, et personne ne veut les remplacer. Maintenant au niveau international, Biden avait demand de lever les brevets sur les vaccins, mais Macron et Merkel s'y sont oppos pour protger leur industrie pharmaceutique. Le mme Biden avait propos un taux d'imposition minimum de 25% sur les multinationales mais notre mme couple d'enfer a accept maximum 15% soit bien moins qu'un salari assez bien pay. Le changement de gouvernement en Allemagne nous sera peut-tre plus profitable, on verra  l'usage s'ils tiennent leur promesses. 

Bref un pantin uniquement au service des loobies et de sa propre personne et n'hsitant pas  matraquer/amputer des manifestants pour faire taire toute forme d'opposition, a me parat bien de droite, mme bien d'extrme droite. Pour preuve, tu parlais de Zemour, qui pour se dmarquer affirme que Ptain voulait sauver les juifs et autres conneries monumentales, genre pre le Pen en pire, si c'est possible. C'est dire les obscnits qu'il faut raconter pour se situer plus  droite que Macron et de la droite en gnral.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Tu es sur que  ne date uniquement de Macron?


Ben en tout cas on a l'impression qu'il y a eu plus de blesss pendant le mandat de Macron que pendant le mandat d'Hollande ou de Sarkozy. (on pourrait essayer de compter les yeux crevs)
Il faut dire aussi qu'il y a eu plus de manifestations, les gilets jaunes c'tait tous les samedis.

En plus il y a eu le scandale Benalla, les autres prsidents avaient probablement leur casseur de gueule eux aussi, mais ils ne se sont pas fait choper.




> Oula mais pour la France il est de gauche non?


Non, pour la France Macron est de droite.
La France est relativement  gauche si on l'a compare  des pays comme le Royaume-Uni, isral, les USA, etc.
En France il y a beaucoup d'acquis sociaux (c'est historique, y'en a plus de nouveaux).

J'avais un prof d'anglais qui disait que les britanniques le trouvaient de gauche et les Franais le trouvaient de droite, alors qu'il avait les mmes ides.




> lui aussi t acquitt.


Quand un policier est violent et ne se fait pas sanctionn, c'est qu'il a suivi les ordres correctement.
Ils peuvent mme se faire dcorer :
Gilets Jaunes: Christophe Castaner a dcor des policiers souponns de faits de violences



> Dans la liste, Mediapart indique quont notamment t rcompenss par cette mdaille Rabah Souchi,  la tte de la charge de police ayant provoqu les blessures de Genevive Legay  Nice (Alpes-Maritimes), Bruno Flix, qui commandait les CRS impliqus dans la mort de Zineb Redouane  Marseille (Bouches-du-Rhne) ou encore Grgoire Chassaing, le commissaire qui a donn lordre denvoyer des gaz lacrymognes sur les quais de la Loire, le soir de la Fte de la musique durant laquelle Steve Canio a disparu  Nantes (Loire-Atlantique).





> Un conomiste faisait remarquer au passage que la baisse du chmage tait trs suspecte. En effet nous n'avons pas encore rattrap le niveau de croissance d'avant la crise du covid et pourtant le nombre de chmeurs a beaucoup baiss. C'est  dire que soit nous avons perdu beaucoup en productivit, soit il s'agit de bricolage des chiffres, radiations etc.


En France quand le chmage baisse a peut venir de 3 choses :
- Des chmeurs qui se font radier de Pole Emploi
- Des chmeurs qui passent au RSA
- Des chmeurs qui vont en formation




> Pour preuve, tu parlais de Zemour, qui pour se dmarquer affirme que Ptain voulait sauver les juifs et autres conneries monumentales


Il y a vraiment eu un deal avec les allemands du genre "on vous donne les juifs trangers, mais on garde les Franais juifs".
Statiquement on voit qu'il y a eu un truc :
Ptain "sauveur" de Juifs franais : Eric Zemmour relax



> "Je tiens  rpter ce que j'ai dit, les chiffres parlent d'eux-mmes : en France, 40% des Juifs trangers qui ont t extermins et *90% des Juifs franais qui ont survcu*", avait soutenu le polmiste  la barre.


Dans les autres pays occups a ne s'est pas pass comme a.
La stratgie de Ptain a vraiment sauv des Franais juifs.




> genre pre le Pen en pire, si c'est possible.


Il parait qu'on peut retrouver du discours de Jean-Marie Lepen de 1980 dans les discours de Zemmour de 2021.
Bizarrement quand c'est Zemmour qui le dit a passe mieux (les associations anti raciste et les mdias l'embtent un peu moins)

----------


## Gunny

> A ce point l sans aucun doute. Il faut remonter trs loin dans l'histoire pour voir de telles violences.


Pas tant que a, c'est juste qu'avant, la police allait dzinguer des arabes ou autres minorits et gardait un certain dni plausible. Mais oui, il y a clairement une rupture avec Macron qui a transform la police en bras arm de sa lutte des classes quand il s'est rendu compte qu'il pouvait l'utiliser pour tabasser tous ceux qui ne sont pas d'accord avec lui.

----------


## ABCIWEB

> Pas tant que a, c'est juste qu'avant, la police allait dzinguer des arabes ou autres minorits et gardait un certain dni plausible. Mais oui, il y a clairement une rupture avec Macron qui a transform la police en bras arm de sa lutte des classes quand il s'est rendu compte qu'il pouvait l'utiliser pour tabasser tous ceux qui ne sont pas d'accord avec lui.


Pas tant que a si tu veux, mais 1968 a eu un bilan moins lourd, c'est document. Pour trouver des manifestations o la police s'est comporte en barbare  grande chelle, il faut remonter  1961. Mais c'tait la guerre d'Algrie, des policiers avaient t tus par le FLN, sans rentrer dans les dtails ni prendre parti, ce n'tait pas du tout le mme contexte.

Quant  Macron s'il a un discours plus lisse que les plus extrmistes de droite, cela ne l'empche pas d'tre extrmiste dans les faits. Et le blanc-seing qu'il accorde aux policiers permet aux plus dbiles d'entre-eux de se lcher sans retenue sur les manifestants tout autant que sur les minorits. Pour mmoire l'affaire Michel Zecler et plus rcemment l'interpellation d'un sans-papier malien. Comme dirait Titeuf, c'est la fte du slip chez les policiers, enfin pas pour tout le monde :



> D'aprs Mediapart, Seriba, 30 ans, sans-papier malien, fte son anniversaire avec ses amis dans la cour de son immeuble quand il est interpell dans la nuit. D'aprs la prfecture de police, il est interpell vers 3h30 du matin "en tat d'brit par un quipage du XVIIIe arrondissement intervenant pour des perturbateurs devant un immeuble". Sur des images de vidosurveillance dvoiles par Mediapart, on voit un face--face tendu entre Seriba et un policier avant qu'il ne soit amen au sol et menott.
> ...
> D'aprs des tmoignages recueillis par le site d'information, un coup de Taser est donn par un policier. Une source policire a affirm  l'AFP qu'il tait drogu au protoxyde d'azote, et que le taser avait t utilis  "deux reprises sur lui". Il a dclar  Mdiapart qu'une fois embarqu dans un vhicule de police puis au commissariat, il avait reu plusieurs coups de Taser "au niveau des testicules", et t frapp, ce qui a conduit  son hospitalisation.
> ...
> " Le mdecin lui accorde 45 jours d'interruption temporaire de travail (ITT), voquant une "probable fracture du radius", un "choc psychologique important", un "traumatisme crnien" et des "lsions au niveau des parties gnitales compatibles avec des traces de Taser"

----------


## Ryu2000

Victimes de Nicolas Hulot et de PPDA, nous ne sommes pas les bourreaux  : 14 femmes rpondent  Emmanuel Macron sur l inquisition 



> Monsieur le prsident de la Rpublique, nous avons parl des violences sexuelles que nous ont fait subir Nicolas Hulot et Patrick Poivre dArvor.  Cest bien que la parole se libre , avez-vous dclar aprs nos tmoignages [le 1er dcembre]. Vous avez ajout :  *Nous ne voulons pas, non plus, dune socit de linquisition.*


Affaire Hulot : Macron emploie les mmes termes que les prdateurs sexuels, accuse Jadot



> "Je ne sais pas exactement ce que savait le prsident de la Rpublique mais il continue  employer les mmes termes que les prdateurs sexuels sur le mode "halte  l'inquisition mdiatique"", a dplor le candidat cologiste au micro d'Europe 1. Pendant plus d'un an, de mai 2017  aot 2018, Nicolas Hulot a travaill en tant que ministre de la Transition cologique et solidaire pour le gouvernement d'Edouard Philippe, sous la gouvernance d'Emmanuel Macron. Aujourd'hui accus de viols et d'agression sexuelles par au moins six femmes, qui ont tmoign dans "Envoy Spcial", diffus le 25 novembre dernier sur France 2, Nicolas Hulot avait dj t vis par une plainte pour viol, en 2018. *Marlne Schiappa, qui tait  l'poque secrtaire d'Etat charge de l'Egalit entre les femmes et les hommes, avait pris sa dfense.*


J'espre que a va motiver des gens  ne pas voter Macron  :8-):  :;): 
Malheureusement les gens ont tendance  oublier ce que dit Macron.  ::(:

----------


## ONTAYG

> Malheureusement les gens ont tendance  oublier ce que dit Macron.


Ils ont aussi tendance  oublier toutes les conneries que disent les autres.

----------


## Ryu2000

> les autres.


Peut-tre mais en tout cas c'est lui qui en dit le plus.
Est-ce que a vient du fait qu'il est plus audible que les autres ? Je ne sais pas, mais en tout cas, je sais qu'il dit trs souvent de la merde.

a date de 2018 :
Maladresse ou arrogance : les dix phrases choc d'Emmanuel Macron



> 8 - Les femmes salaries de Gad, "pour beaucoup illettrs"
> 2 - "Des Gaulois rfractaires au changement"
> 1 - "Je traverse la rue, je vous trouve du travail"
> 3 - "On met un pognon de dingue dans les minimas sociaux"
> 6 - "Les gens qui ne sont rien"

----------


## ONTAYG

> Peut-tre mais en tout cas c'est lui qui en dit le plus.
> Est-ce que a vient du fait qu'il est plus audible que les autres ? Je ne sais pas, mais en tout cas, je sais qu'il dit trs souvent de la merde.
> 
> a date de 2018 :
> Maladresse ou arrogance : les dix phrases choc d'Emmanuel Macron


Il n y a pas que des maladresses, pour le Gaulois rfractaire au changement il a raison.

Pour : "On met un pognon de dingue dans les minimas sociaux" la phrase a t sortie de son contexte, il expliquait qu'il fallait mieux tout faire pour crer de l'emploi etc.. plutt que payer les minima sociaux. Sachant que c'est srement lui qui en a le plus ajout avec les diffrentes aides, chques nergie, etc ...

----------


## ABCIWEB

> Il n y a pas que des maladresses, pour le Gaulois rfractaire au changement il a raison.
> 
> Pour : "On met un pognon de dingue dans les minimas sociaux" la phrase a t sortie de son contexte, il expliquait qu'il fallait mieux tout faire pour crer de l'emploi etc.. plutt que payer les minima sociaux. Sachant que c'est srement lui qui en a le plus ajout avec les diffrentes aides, chques nergie, etc ...


Quand le changement est pour toujours plus de prcarit, faut pas s'tonner que l'on soit rfractaire. Tu penses que l'on devrait se rjouir du saccage des services publics, du smic et des minima sociaux qui n'ont pas eu de revalorisation depuis le dbut de son mandat, de la suppression de 2000 lits d'hpitaux en 2019 et de la suppression de plus de 5000 lits supplmentaires en 2020 en pleine crise du covid alors qu'avant cette crise nous tions dj en manque de lits. Tu veux que l'on parle aussi de la justice en manque flagrant d'effectifs, ou encore de l'ducation nationale ? 

De quelle rforme exactement devrait-on se rjouir ? J'attends que tu me cite une rforme qui parle de progrs et contre laquelle nous tions ou nous serions rfractaire, mais tu risques de chercher longtemps car le mot progrs ne fait pas partie du programme des nolibraux, sauf bien entendu pour les bnfices du cac40.

Les chques nergie, c'est le fait du prince, comme ton employeur qui ne veut pas t'augmenter et te donne une petite prime de temps en temps pour te faire taire. Evidemment il ne veut pas une nouvelle vague de gilets jaunes juste avant les lections, mais rien ne dit que ces primes vont durer ni qu'elles sont suffisantes pour ceux qui sont le plus en difficult.  Il n'y a pas de quoi s'en rjouir, car cela ne rsout rien sur le fond. C'est un gros pige  con pour surtout ne rien changer  sa politique d'austrit, en filant 100 balle de temps en temps comme un ripoux achterait ton silence. Etre dpendant de la bonne volont de sa majest pour boucler ses fins de mois, c'est le retour au moyen ge.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Quand le changement est pour toujours plus de prcarit, faut pas s'tonner que l'on soit rfractaire. Tu penses que l'on devrait se rjouir du saccage des services publics, du smic et des minima sociaux qui n'ont pas eu de revalorisation depuis le dbut de son mandat, de la suppression de 2000 lits d'hpitaux en 2019


a a commenc avant lui, c'est le PS et l'UMP qui ont dmarr la destructions des services publics. Comme d'habitude le PS, l'UMP et LREM font la mme chose, ils partagent la mme idologie.

Trente ans de casse de lhpital public en France, Italie et Espagne



> En France, ce sont plus de 64 000 lits qui ont t supprims pour les hospitalisations  temps plein entre 2003 et 2016 (soit 13 % de la capacit dhospitalisation  temps plein). Cette diminution des capacits daccueil sest accompagne dun gel des salaires, dune baisse de lembauche de personnels hospitaliers (quels que soient les grades) et de contraintes budgtaires alignes sur des impratifs defficience et de rentabilit.* Depuis le milieu des annes 90 en France, tous les gouvernements (sous les prsidences successives de Chirac, Sarkozy, Hollande et Macron) ont donc dlibrment favoris une mise en faillite de lhpital public*, contre laquelle plusieurs mobilisations et cris dalerte ont rgulirement t lancs, en vain : il est aujourdhui plus que ncessaire de dresser le bilan de cette destruction programme, au moment o Macron en France fait mine de dcouvrir ltat du systme de sant public.


2012 :
Cinq ans de sarkozysme et un systme de sant  terre



> Si Nicolas Sarkozy a largement contribu  mettre  genoux le systme de sant franais, la destruction de la scurit sociale solidaire avait t largement entame par ses prdcesseurs.


2018 :
"Il faut arrter cette politique de destruction des hpitaux" : 175 mdecins lancent un SOS  Edouard Philippe



> Invit de LCI, l'un des signataires, Olivier Varnet, a appel le gouvernement  "arrter cette politique de destruction des hpitaux". Pour le neurologue de l'hpital de Gonesse, secrtaire gnral du Syndicat national des mdecins hospitaliers FO, il faut mettre fin  "la politique de rduction des budgets" qui s'est traduite par "la baisse des tarifs hospitaliers" et les rductions de personnels. "On le voit tous les jours", assure le mdecin, "un certain nombre de patients ne sont plus soigns comme ils devraient l'tre". 
> 
> "*Il sagit de stopper immdiatement toute fermeture de lit, suppression de poste soignant et dembaucher du personnel form ou  former au plus vite*", plaident dans leur lettre les soignants, qui demandent  tre reus  Matignon.


Franois Hollande :  J'ai ma part de responsabilit dans la situation de l'hpital 



> *Depuis des annes, poursuit-il, on a contraint l'hpital et on a impos, j'ai pris ma part, je ne veux pas m'exclure*, mis en place une sur-administration et c'est ce que les mdecins rejettent : le codage d'actes, une tarification qui les a obligs  passer plus de temps, parfois,  remplir des papiers qu' soigner Et il y a la question des rmunrations. J'ai essay d'amliorer les parcours professionnels, de valoriser quelques catgories, aides-soignantes ou infirmires, mais cela ne suffit pas.


=========
Alors ok l'article parle des dsert mdicaux. Mais on peut quand mme dire que le gars a vir les mdecins qui ne souhaitaient pas se faire vacciner et aprs il se dit "ben merde on manque de mdecin !".
Pnurie de mdecins : "Cest un des problmes les plus importants aujourdhui de notre pays", reconnat Emmanuel Macron
Certains des mdecins qui ont t vir, taient les derniers de leur village. Donc a marche quand mme l'histoire des dserts mdicaux.

----------


## Ryu2000

Soit il ment, soit il est compltement fou :
Bruno Le Maire et Eric Zemmour sopposent lors dun dbat houleux



> Interrog dabord sur le volet conomique et lexistence ou non dun dclassement du pays, dcrit par M. Zemmour, le ministre de lconomie a rpondu clairement qu il ny a pas de grand dclassement de la France , sans nier certaines  difficults des Franais . Vantant le bilan conomique du quinquennat dEmmanuel Macron, il a ajout :
> 
> *Ma conviction profonde, cest que nous sommes en train de retrouver le niveau de croissance, le niveau demploi, le niveau de rindustrialisation que nous avions pendant les trente glorieuses.* 
> 
> Et de lancer, chiffres  lappui :  Je pense quon devrait tous ressentir une fiert pour les Franais.  Eric Zemmour lui a oppos largument que  tous les pays de lEurope ont vu leur taux de chmage baisser , et quil ne sagit pas, selon lui, dun exploit de la France, laquelle se verrait  en ralit  dclasse sur la scne europenne, concluant :  Vous qui tiez un lve brillant, en tant que ministre vous tes plutt un cancre.


J'espre qu'il ment, sinon c'est effrayant d'avoir un type aussi nul en tant que ministre de lconomie  ::ouin:: 
Il faudrait une srie de miracles pour que l'conomie se porte bien de 2020  2050.

=======
Une ministre un peu fofolle :
Vido des influenceuses avec Marlne Schiappa: "affligeant", "pathtique" pour "Les Grandes Gueules"



> "Si elles peuvent faire passer le message sur le numro dappel pour les femmes victimes de violence et leur expliquer ce que cest une relation toxique... Mais la scne en elle-mme est absolument affligeante, a lanc lenseignante Barbara Lefebvre. Cest une dgradation terrible de ce quest un ministre. On ne se comporte pas comme a dans un ministre, * ricaner comme des bcasses*. Et la ministre qui rigole aussi. Et des filles qui se lvent sans aucun respect. Je suis afflige. Je comprends leffet sur linfluence, on tire toutes les ficelles quon peut. Mais cest quand mme affligeant pour les jeunes gnrations de voir a. En mme temps, il y a Les Marseillais  la tl, les gens regardent a"


Elle aime bien faire des blagues :
 On ne va pas sinterdire les plans  trois  : Marlne Schiappa, Grand Prix de lhumour politique

----------


## tanaka59

Bonsoir, 




> Elle aime bien faire des blagues :
>  On ne va pas sinterdire les plans  trois  : Marlne Schiappa, Grand Prix de lhumour politique


Elle a trop regard la serie TV "Sex and the city" sur M6 elle  ::mouarf::  .

Cela me fait penser  un pisode ou pour je ne sais plus qu'elle raison, le narrateur dit "L'avenir du couple c'est le mnage  3".  ::aie:: 

J'ai plus le contexte exact du truc, par contre une van m'avait interpell .

----------


## ABCIWEB

> a a commenc avant lui, c'est le PS et l'UMP qui ont dmarr la destructions des services publics. Comme d'habitude le PS, l'UMP et LREM font la mme chose, ils partagent la mme idologie.
> 
> Trente ans de casse de lhpital public en France, Italie et Espagne


C'est surtout la tarification  l'acte qui a initialis la destruction des hpitaux public. La loi date de 2003 avec Chirac-Raffarin, puis applique 1 an plus tard et progressivement pour atteindre 100% en 2008. C'est d'ailleurs cette priode qui est mentionne dans ton article sur Sarkosy qui ensuite en a rajout une grosse couche au nom du principe de la culture du chiffre. Et c'est surtout depuis 2010 que les manifestations du personnel soignant sont de plus en plus frquentes. C'est donc depuis 20 ans, plutt que 30 ans, que l'on a une politique volontaire de casse des services publics de sant.

Mais peu importe, ce n'est pas parce cela a commenc avant  lui, qu'il doit poursuivre. L o il se distingue de ses prdcesseurs, c'est de poursuivre cette casse en pleine crise pandmique, c'est le coup de grce : manifestations rcurrentes, hpitaux surchargs manquants de moyens et de personnel, dmissions, on constate aussi de plus en plus de dcs par manque de soignants disponibles.



> Il ny avait pas danesthsiste, le 1er novembre 2021, au Ple Sant Sarthe et Loir, entre La Flche et Sabl-sur-Sarthe. Un problme rcurrent. Mais des faits graves se sont enchans pendant cette journe frie. Prise en charge tardivement, une personne est dcde. Une autre a pu tre sauve au Mans.


On s'habitue et il s'en trouve aujourd'hui encore beaucoup (trop) pour sauver Macron de son bilan antisocial jusqu' l'obscne, comme si la destruction des services publics ne les concernait pas,  croire qu'ils sont incapables de toute forme de prvoyance. Sauf qu'aujourd'hui il faut commencer par prier si l'on a besoin de soins en urgence. Mais que vaut la vie face  quelques chques de 100 balles distribus de temps en temps, pas grand chose.

Pourtant on a failli croire  une prise de conscience au sommet le 12 mars 2020 quand Macron dclarait:



> *Ce que rvle cette pandmie, c'est qu'il est des biens et des services, qui doivent tre placs en dehors des lois du march. Dlguer notre alimentation, notre protection, notre capacit  soigner, notre cadre de vie, au fond  d'autres, est une folie.
> 
> Les prochaines semaines et les prochains mois ncessiteront des dcisions de rupture en ce sens, je les assumerai.*


La rponse fut donne par Edouard Philippe qui inaugura le Segur de la Sant avec ces propos :



> Le diagnostic que nous avions fait avant la pandmie tait le bon, le cap choisi tait le bon, il s'agit juste d'acclrer.


Et donc de 3000 lits supprims en 2019, nous sommes passs  plus de 5000 suppressions en 2020. Le Segur a certes revaloris certains salaires, c'est un acquis mais qui n'empche pas la poursuite de la casse puisque les fermetures de lits se poursuivent et rien dans les 12 milliards n'est prvu pour augmenter les effectifs du personnel soignant des hpitaux. Pourtant le covid s'ajoute aux pathologies existantes en mme temps que la population augmente. Cf cette mission passionnante avec Andr Grimaldi pour plus de dtails.

C'est donc face  cette pandmie que Macron se distingue encore plus de ses prdcesseurs, avec son beau discours aussitt dmenti dans les faits, et ses allures de sauveur qui se traduisent par des enterrements. De la belle communication suivie par un mpris hautain et ddaigneux, des slogans TINA, matraquages et amputations  volont pour faire passer ses rformes et quelques chques de 100 balles pour faire le grand seigneur avant les lections. Macron dans le texte. Les prix de l'lectricit et plus gnralement des matires premires vont exploser juste aprs les lections, et l on ressortira les matraques et les LBD. Quel beau programme !

Ct rves, faut se contenter des aventures de Thomas Pesquet dans l'espace. Le filon a t exploit et us jusqu' la corde. Invit en "direct" dans un nombre incalculable d'missions, Thomas Pesquet soutient l'quipe de france, Thomas Pesquet aux jeux olympiques, Thomas Pesquet au saxophone, Thomas Pesquet aux toilettes (censur), puis le retour de Thomas Pesquet et enfin le vrai grand retour de Thomas Pesquet. Regardez ailleurs pour viter de voir ce qui se passe sur terre et en France. Quel beau programme ! Tans pis pour les services publics et notre sant, c'est quand mme un beau spectacle hitech qui vaut tous les sacrifices.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Mais peu importe, ce n'est pas parce cela a commenc avant  lui, qu'il doit poursuivre.


Je voulais juste dire qu'avant Macron, le PS et l'UMP taient dj all loin dans le projet de destruction de la France.
LREM a continu le projet de l'UMPS pendant une pandmie, donc ce parti est encore pire que le PS et l'UMP, ce qui est un vritable exploit.




> manifestations rcurrentes, hpitaux surchargs manquants de moyens et de personnel, dmissions


C'tait dj comme a quand le PS ou l'UMP tait au pouvoir.
La mobilisation des hospitaliers pousse le gouvernement  modifier son projet (2009)



> Guy Moriette, professeur de nonatalogie, hpital Port-Royal. Pour moi, la loi HPST, c'est un peu la goutte d'eau. On a support pas mal de rorganisations  l'hpital, la nouvelle gouvernance en 2004, l'organisation des services en ples, mais l, a suffit. Je suis  deux ans de la retraite, je n'ai jamais fait grve en trente-cinq ans de service public hospitalier. *Je ne supporte plus la logique de ces rformes, qui ne se rsume qu' un objectif de rationnement. Cela fait des annes que nos moyens sont limits. On nous contraint de plus en plus  la production de soins*, et la dimension humaniste est oublie. *Tout se passe comme si, parce qu'on ne sait pas rformer l'hpital, on aboutissait  le casser.*


L'hpital en crise, les infirmiers et les aide-soignants en colre



> Depuis quinze ans, plusieurs rformes du milieu hospitalier ont profondment affect le personnel en charge des patients. Droit des malades (2002), rforme de simplification (2003), grands Plans hpital de 2007 et de 2012, *dernire loi sant*... Un malaise s'est depuis install chez les infirmiers -public et libraux-, aides-soignantes et autres personnels hospitaliers: leur ras-le-bol s'exprime, en novembre 2016, par une journe "vague blanche" de manifestation contre la dgradation de leurs conditions de travail et les pressions budgtaires. La ministre de la Sant Marisol Touraine est confronte  cette colre qui s'ajoute  celle des mdecins libraux contre sa loi sant.





> On s'habitue et il s'en trouve aujourd'hui encore beaucoup (trop) pour sauver Macron de son bilan antisocial jusqu' l'obscne


J'ai pas crois beaucoup de gens qui essayaient de sauver le bilan de Macron, moi mon truc ce serait plus de couler le PS et l'UMP en mme temps qu'LREM.
LREM n'est pas le seul parti a avoir dtruit les services publics Franais, c'est peut-tre le pire, mais de pas tant que a, puisque le PS et l'UMP sont bien pourri galement. (en mme temps ils suivent les recommandations de l'UE)

 La Commission europenne a demand 63 fois aux tats de rduire les dpenses de sant  dnonce leurodput Martin Schirdewan



> Martin Schirdewan, coprsident de la Gauche unitaire europenne, *dmontre le rle des politiques daustrit dans la dgradation du secteur public de la sant en Europe.*

----------


## Jon Shannow

Voil, je vais pousser un petit coup de gueule sur un phnomne actuel.

On entend de plus en plus que le march de la "seconde main" est en pleine expansion.
Et on se flicite de ce phnomne en arguant que c'est bon pour la plante.

Alors, loin de moi l'ide qu'il ne faut pas penser  la plante, et que recycler, acheter de l'occasion plutt que du neuf, soit une mauvaise ide, non. 
Mais ma question est : Est-ce que le march de l'occasion n'explose pas plutt  cause d'une baisse du pouvoir d'achat, qui est rfut par les organismes (soi-disant) comptents ?

Est-ce que l'on ne maquillerait pas cette baisse du pouvoir dachat avec un pot d'cologie, un pinceau de "prise de conscience climatique" ?

Bref, derrire le dcors du vernis climatique, n'y a t-il pas plutt une vraie catastrophe pour la plupart des mnages franais ?

Voil, c'tait mon coup de gueule de ce matin. Je vous laisse ragir ou pas.

----------


## halaster08

> Voil, c'tait mon coup de gueule de ce matin. Je vous laisse ragir ou pas.


Je te rejoins a 80% (chiffre un peu au pif), je pense qu'il y a quand mme part d'cologie, des gens qui le font par choix, mais c'est clair que beaucoup le font par manque de moyen j'en connais beaucoup, moi le premier.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Est-ce que le march de l'occasion n'explose pas plutt  cause d'une baisse du pouvoir d'achat


Je ne pense pas, parce qu'on trouve des vtements neufs et pas cher sur internet.
Il y a des histoires d'outlets, de vente des saisons prcdentes, de ventes prives, etc.

Par exemple il y a moyen de trouver des chaussures qui valaient 90  55 parce que c'est le modle de l'anne dernire.
Parfois dans les sites des marques de vtements il y a une catgorie "bons plans".

----------


## Gunny

Pas forcment. Je pense vraiment qu'il y a une prise de conscience et beaucoup de gens sortent du consumrisme de base qui veut que si ce n'est pas neuf a ne vaut pas le coup (aussi pour les cadeaux). Cela force aussi les fabricants  miser sur la qualit car quand les gens achtent neuf, la possibilit de revente plus tard devient un critre d'achat. videmment personne ne va acheter de l'occaze au prix du neuf donc il y a un critre conomique

----------


## Jon Shannow

Oui, je suis d'accord. Il y a une prise de conscience qui se fait. Mais quand mme... Ce n'est pas le fait que le march de l'occasion explose qui me fait ragir, mais toute la communication qu'il y a autour. 
Il n'y a pas un journal TV qui n'a pas un truc sur le march de l'occasion au moins une fois par semaine (je les regarde pas tous, mais en discutant avec des collgues, des amis, a donne cette impression), et le nombre de magasines de socit qui font un sujet l-dessus.

a donne vraiment l'impression qu'il faut booster ce phnomne. Alors, oui, c'est bien pour la plante, mais connaissant les politiques des mdias franais, a donne quand mme l'impression de mettre en avant un truc bien pour cacher sous le tapis un problme qu'il ne faut pas montrer (il y a des lections prsidentielles bientt, m'a t-on dit, il faudrait pas donner des munitions aux extrmistes de gauche...  ::aie:: )

----------


## Ryu2000

> Ce n'est pas le fait que le march de l'occasion explose qui me fait ragir, mais toute la communication qu'il y a autour.


Les mdias doivent bien trouver quelque chose  raconter, le march des vtement d'occasion doit tre la mode du moment.

L'INSEE sous-estime toujours la dgradation de l'conomie :
nergie, alimentation... Pourquoi le pouvoir d'achat des Franais devrait baisser en 2022



> Cette hausse des prix de l'nergie devrait en plus s'ajouter celle des prix des produits manufacturs et des produits alimentaires. Selon les dernires estimations de l'Insee, l'inflation devrait en effet s'lever  2,5% dbut 2022.


Pouvoir dachat : 3 Franais sur 4 estiment quil a baiss en un an



> Globalement, les Franais sont pessimistes face  leur pouvoir dachat. Ils sont 75 % (soit 3 sur 4)  estimer quil a baiss depuis un an.
> 
> Au quotidien, la grande majorit des Franais cherche  faire des conomies pour limiter limpact des factures nergtiques (qui ne cessent de flamber) sur leur pouvoir dachat. *Ainsi, 58 % des sonds avouent se priver de sorties et de loisirs pour garder la tte hors de leau*. Le budget concernant les achats pour la maison et lhabillement sont galement des postes de dpense revus  la baisse.


Le pouvoir dachat, grande proccupation des Franais : 6 questions pour tout comprendre



> 3. Sa mesure est-elle critique ?
> Oui. Notamment sur cette volution des prix. Pour calculer lvolution des prix, lInsee se rfre  lindice de la dpense de consommation des mnages  lgrement diffrent de lindice des prix  la consommation (IPC)  prcise linstitut des statistiques qui sort le bouclier depuis des attaques sur ses mthodes de calcul de lvolution des prix.  *Le problme cest la sous-valuation de linflation, indique Philippe Herlin auteur de Pouvoir dachat, le grand mensonge (Eyrolles, 2018). ​Cela permet de dgager du pouvoir dachat.* 
> 
> LInsee passe  la loupe des milliers de produits et des services pour observer lvolution de leur prix. Selon lconomiste, * les biens durables tirent les prix vers le bas* . Selon ses observations, les prix des meubles ou de llectromnager ont plus tendance  baisser que celui des biens dachat frquents (pain, boisson). Mais ce nest pas ceux que lon achte tous les jours. Autre critique,  le grand absent de lindice des prix est lacquisition dimmobilier , estime Philippe Herlin.
> 
> Un argument partag par le dmographe Emmanuel Todd qui pense que *lInsee sous-estime la hausse des prix de limmobilier.* Guillaume Houriez de lInsee explique que  le pouvoir dachat se calcule  travers la consommation or le logement immobilier est considr comme un investissement. 
> 
> *LInsee estime que la part moyenne des loyers dans les dpenses de consommation de lensemble des mnages franais reprsente 6 %,  une part ridicule* , abonde Philippe Herlin. La part grimpe  14 % quand il prend en compte les charges (eau, gaz, lectricit, petits travaux dentretien, etc.).

----------


## Gunny

> Oui, je suis d'accord. Il y a une prise de conscience qui se fait. Mais quand mme... Ce n'est pas le fait que le march de l'occasion explose qui me fait ragir, mais toute la communication qu'il y a autour. 
> Il n'y a pas un journal TV qui n'a pas un truc sur le march de l'occasion au moins une fois par semaine (je les regarde pas tous, mais en discutant avec des collgues, des amis, a donne cette impression), et le nombre de magasines de socit qui font un sujet l-dessus.
> 
> a donne vraiment l'impression qu'il faut booster ce phnomne. Alors, oui, c'est bien pour la plante, mais connaissant les politiques des mdias franais, a donne quand mme l'impression de mettre en avant un truc bien pour cacher sous le tapis un problme qu'il ne faut pas montrer (il y a des lections prsidentielles bientt, m'a t-on dit, il faudrait pas donner des munitions aux extrmistes de gauche... )


Ah oui aprs c'est trs possible que les mdias en font toute une caisse pour viter de parler de la pauvret et de la baisse du pouvoir d'achat. C'est tout  fait dans l'esprit Macron de dire que si les gens veulent avoir quelque chose, ils doivent se dbrouiller et certainement pas demander de la justice sociale  la place.

----------


## halaster08

> a donne vraiment l'impression qu'il faut booster ce phnomne. Alors, oui, c'est bien pour la plante, mais connaissant les politiques des mdias franais, a donne quand mme l'impression de mettre en avant un truc bien pour cacher sous le tapis un problme qu'il ne faut pas montrer


J'ai plutt l'impression qu'on assiste a un simple effet de mode, on en parle un peu, du coup a marche mieux, du coup on en parle plus, etc...
Mais je suis peut tre un peu naf.
En tous cas oui, a arrange bien Macron qui essaye de faire croire que le pouvoir d'achat a augment pour tous (alors que c'est pour les plus riches uniquement, riches qui tirent la moyenne vers le haut)

----------


## Ryu2000

Cet article compile des ractions qu'on fait des politiciens  propos de l'intervention de Macron.
 Hors sol ,  prsident des riches ,  autosatisfaction  : les ractions politiques  linterview de Macron



> Jean-Luc Mlenchon, candidat La France Insoumise
>  Un moulin  paroles gocentr, tide et sans souffle. Sans un mot sur la catastrophe en cours en Outre-mer. Sans un mot srieux sur les crises cologiques et sociales. Ni la paix dans le monde, ni la guerre du Mali. Bavardage hors-sol , a tweet le dput LFI depuis la Guadeloupe.Eric Zemmour, candidat Reconqute !
> Le candidat  llection prsidentielle a rpondu sur LCI, aux propos dEmmanuel Macron qui a affirm quil  ne croyait pas au grand remplacement .  Jai compris deux choses ce soir, Emmanuel Macron est vraiment lhomme du grand remplacement et lhomme du grand dclassement. Lhomme du grand remplacement car  la fin de son mandat, il y aura 2 millions dtrangers en France. Lhomme du grand dclassement parce que les Franais sortent appauvris, les entreprises franaises sont moins comptitives []. Cest un bilan catastrophique. 
> 
> Le lendemain, invit sur France Inter, Eric Zemmour en a rajout une couche, dnonant  un numro de narcissisme et de nombrilisme assez marqu .  Sur le fond, jai regrett quil parle surtout de lui et assez peu de la France. Javoue que a ne ma pas beaucoup intress. Alors jai remarqu que jtais sa cible favorite, quand il sagit du destin de la France. Dailleurs cest tout  fait lgitime. Je pense que nous avons deux visions totalement antagonistes de la France. 
> 
> Ragissant aux propos du prsident sur lventualit dune vaccination obligatoire, il sest dit oppos  cette mesure.  Je ne vois ni lintrt dune vaccination obligatoire, ni celle dune vaccination des enfants, ni celle du passe sanitaire. Philippe Poutou, candidat NPA
>  Il ny a rien de neuf. On saperoit quon sature un peu avec les discours de Macron. Ce quon a bien intgr, cest ce quil nous a fait pendant quatre ans, ce quon a subi, cest bien dans la tte. [] Il a fait une belle dmonstration de ce que a voulait dire tre prsident des riches et mme des ultra-riches. Delphine Batho, porte-parole de Yannick Jadot (EELV)
>  Je, je, je : la thrapie du prsident de la Rpublique en prime time sur TF1 tait, comme on pouvait sen douter, une opration de communication complaisante, destine  lui permettre de purger les boulets de son bilan, pour ouvrir la voie  lannonce future de sa candidature. Pas un mot pour le climat, pour le vivant, pour le pouvoir de vivre de nos concitoyens qui subissant lexplosion des prix de lnergie , a regrett Delphine Batho, dans un communiqu.


Il n'est pas impossible que la vaccination devienne bientt obligatoire :
Covid-19. Emmanuel Macron nexclut pas la vaccination obligatoire



> Vous savez, nous y sommes quasiment  lobligation vaccinale quand vous avez plus de 90 % de ceux et celles qui doivent se faire vacciner , souligne Emmanuel Macron, tout en appelant les quelque cinq millions de Franais qui ne le sont pas encore  se faire vacciner.
> 
>  Cette hypothse existe bien sr ! , prvient-il toutefois en rponse  une question des journalistes sur lhypothse que la vaccination contre le COVID-19 puisse devenir obligatoire, comme celles contre le ttanos ou la diphtrie.

----------


## pmithrandir

Je pense que ma situation se retrouve chez pas mal de gens.

J'utilisais le bon coin rgluirement, pour des petits achats ponctuels.
Ce nol, on a achet 80% des cadeaux comme cela.

Entre temps, on a eu plusieurs confinement avec
 - des problmes d'approvisionnement des magazins... que n'ont pas les gens
 - des produits introuvable(interdit a la vente comme les jeux pour les enfants)... que j'ai achet sur LBC facilement

Du coup, l'habitude a t prise... et quand je vois des vetements sergeant major a 5 neuf ou presque... ca me fait mal de payer 25 pour aller en magasin.

----------


## Ryu2000

C'est n'importe quoi les sympathisants du PS  ::roll::  ils sont pire que les sympathisants de LR, c'est impressionnant :
INTERVIEW DE MACRON: 6 FRANAIS SUR 10 PAS CONVAINCUS PAR LE CHEF DE L'TAT, SELON UN SONDAGE



> L'une des consquences immdiates concerne la volont des Franais de voir l'actuel chef d'tat se reprsenter en 2022. 63% d'entre eux ne le souhaitent pas. *Un chiffre suprieur  50% seulement chez les sympathisants du Parti socialiste (51%) et La Rpublique en Marche (94%).*


J'aimerais bien savoir ce qu'on rpondu les sympathisants du PCF, du NPA, de LFI. a doit tre autre chose.

----------


## Ryu2000

Le nombre de lits d'hpitaux a diminu au mme rythme sous Chirac, Sarkozy, Hollande, Macron.
Emmanuel Macron a-t-il ferm 17 600 lits dhpital en quatre ans, comme laffirme Franois Ruffin ?



> Si ces suppressions de lits sont survenues au cours du quinquennat dEmmanuel Macron, qui a dmarr le 14 mai 2017, peut-on pour autant en attribuer doffice la responsabilit  lactuel prsident de la Rpublique ? Soulignons dabord quelles sinscrivent dans un mouvement plus gnral de rduction du nombre de lits dhospitalisation complte. Dans son dition 2021 de louvrage Les tablissements de sant, la Drees souligne ainsi qu*entre 2003 et 2019, le nombre de lits dhospitalisation complte installs, tous tablissements, toutes disciplines et tous secteurs confondus, est pass de 468 000  393 000* (arrondis  mille lits prs). Ce qui reprsente une dcrue globale du nombre de lits de lordre de 75 000, ou, en proportion, denviron 16%, en seize annes o se sont succd quatre prsidents diffrents. *La fermeture de ces lits sest effectue  un rythme assez rgulier et concerne la quasi-totalit des disciplines*, prcise la Drees.


Macron aurait pu ralentir la destruction de l'hpital public en 2020, 2021.  ::(:

----------


## ONTAYG

En fait il faut lire jusqu'au bout l'article, c'est qu'avec les nouvelles technologies de plus en plus d'oprations se font en ambulatoire dans la journe.

Je me suis fait opr du mnisque le matin sorti en fin d'aprs-midi, 20 lits dans le service juste pour la journe et pas de personnel de nuit.

Donc ce sont des fermetures oui, mais en raison de nouvelles technologies moins invasives, par exemple pour mon mnisque 3 petits trous au lieu d'une ouverture qui aurait ncessit une hospitalisation de 2  3 jours.

*Il faut donc remettre les chiffres dans leur contexte, mais je pense que cela ne justifie pas toutes les fermetures de lits, mais une partie.*

----------


## Ryu2000

La dernire partie de l'article c'est "Logique comptable" et a explique que l'objectif c'est de faire des conomies.



> CheckNews a pluch les tudes dimpact ralises en amont de lexamen des projets de loi de financement de la scurit sociale (PLFSS) de ces dernires annes. Aucune ne fait rfrence  un objectif en termes de fermetures ou au contraire de maintiens de lits dhospitalisation complte. *En revanche, un objectif de rduction des dpenses dans les hpitaux  hauteur de plusieurs millions deuros tait systmatiquement fix dans les PLFSS de ces dernires annes*, ainsi que dans ceux adopts sous les prsidences de Franois Hollande et Nicolas Sarkozy. En 2019, le texte prvoyait mme un milliard deuros dconomies. Seuls les projets adopts aprs le dbut de la crise sanitaire font exception.
> 
> *On demande  lhpital de rduire ses dpenses, de rduire son budget alors que la population augmente et vieillit*, regrettait en avril Nathalie Coutinet, conomiste de la sant interroge par France culture. Presss par les plans dconomies, les tablissements de sant procdent invitablement  des suppressions de lits. Or, comme lexprimait en septembre Marc Leone, chef du service danesthsie et de ranimation  lhpital Nord de Marseille, auprs de Marianne, lorsque *les fermetures se font sur une simple logique comptable, cest l quelles sont problmatiques pour les patients*.


L'argument "grce  la technologie on a besoin d'un peu moins de lits" ne fonctionne pas des masses.
Si on regarde a par exemple :
2012 : La grippe sature les urgences
2015 : Epidmie de grippe: hpitaux surchargs, les urgentistes s'alarment
2017 : Grippe : tension dans 142 hpitaux et dj lannonce dun lourd bilan
2018 : L'pidmie de grippe rvle la crise des urgences  l'hpital public
2019 : Urgences satures face  la grippe : Des gens attendent plus de huit heures dans les couloirs

Comme on disait en 2019 : "Il ne faudrait pas qu'une nouvelle pidmie apparaisse, parce qu'on serait dans la merde !"  ::P:  ::ptdr::  ::ptdr::  ::ptdr:: 
La technologie ne permet pas encore de soigner la grippe plus vite. Chaque anne il y a des pidmies, chaque anne c'est le bordel.

Les oprations ne risquent pas d'tre effectues plus rapidement, si elles se font dprogrammer.
Hpitaux : les patients des oprations reportes  cause du Covid sinquitent



> La saturation hospitalire conduit les autorits sanitaires  demander des *dprogrammations d'interventions chirurgicales* afin de librer des lits en ranimation.

----------


## Pyramidev

Pour rigoler en cette priode de crise sanitaire :

Une vido d'Anne-Sophie Bajon du 14/03/2019 sur le thme de l'hpital qui doit tre rentable :



Plus vieux : une vido de Palmashow du 09/10/2015 sur la rduction du budget des hpitaux :



En bonus, une autre vido d'Anne-Sophie Bajon du 26/10/2020 sur le Conseil scientifique d'Emmanuel Macron :

----------


## Ryu2000

J'ai l'impression que le cabinet ministriel ment :
La ministre Amlie de Montchalin empche de prendre un avion pour la Suisse, faute de test Covid



> *Madame la ministre na donc pas embarqu pour ne pas retarder le dcollage*. Elle a fait un test antignique et est monte dans lavion suivant , conclut son service de presse, qui na  pas de commentaire  faire sur des allgations de complotistes appartenant  la fachosphre .
> 
> Si Air France na de son ct pas souhait commenter lincident, il apparat sur les donnes du site Flight Radar que le vol AF1342 Paris-Genve de mercredi *a dcoll de Roissy avec une quarantaine de minutes de retard*.


J'espre qu'il y aura une suite.

====
Edit : j'ai loup le truc, en fait il y a avait dj la suite :
La ministre Amlie de Montchalin a-t-elle t dbarque dun avion pour Genve ?



> Une rumeur, ne sur Twitter, sur la non-vaccination de la ministre de la transformation et de la fonction publiques, a rapidement t dmentie. *En revanche, et contrairement  ce que son cabinet a dabord affirm, Amlie de Montchalin a reconnu tre monte  bord de lavion, avant den tre dbarque, faute de test ngatif.*

----------


## pmithrandir

A sa decharge, l'aroport de geneve est un foutoir cot dmarche.
Comme une partie est en France, l'autre en suisse, les dmarches  effectuer varient selon le vol que tu prends, la sortie que tu empruntes, etc...

J'ai eu ce genre de difficult avec des gamins en colo qui n'avaient pas d'autorisation de sortie du territoire, car nous atterrissions normalement dans la partie Francaise de l'aroport.

----------


## sanderbe

Bonsoir, 




> A sa decharge, l'aroport de geneve est un foutoir cot dmarche.
> Comme une partie est en France, l'autre en suisse, les dmarches  effectuer varient selon le vol que tu prends, la sortie que tu empruntes, etc...
> 
> J'ai eu ce genre de difficult avec des gamins en colo qui n'avaient pas d'autorisation de sortie du territoire, car nous atterrissions normalement dans la partie Francaise de l'aroport.





> J'ai l'impression que le cabinet ministriel ment :
> La ministre Amlie de Montchalin empche de prendre un avion pour la Suisse, faute de test Covid
> 
> J'espre qu'il y aura une suite.
> 
> ====
> Edit : j'ai loup le truc, en fait il y a avait dj la suite :
> La ministre Amlie de Montchalin a-t-elle t dbarque dun avion pour Genve ?


C'est beau l'Europe  ::aie::  

Vive la bureaucratie et les frontires  ::ptdr:: 

---

Aprs l'attestation pour vous auto attestater vous donnant l'autorisation de sortir, voici venir l'attestation pour l'autorisation de se tripoter : https://www.lavoixdunord.fr/1119623/...timatum-du-csa

En descendant de l'ambulance n'oubliez pas votre CB : https://www.lavoixdunord.fr/1119673/...diatement-dans

----------


## pmithrandir

La suisse ne fait pas parti de l'Europe.
Elle fait partie de l'espace Shengen.

----------


## Ryu2000

> La suisse ne fait pas parti de l'Europe.


Si, elle fait partie de l'Europe, par contre elle ne fait pas parti de l'UE.
L'Europe c'est ce qu'on appelle un *sous-continent* dans le jargon. Ce serait chouette si les gens pouvaient arrter de faire l'abus de langage Europe = UE.

L il doit y avoir une histoire d'UE, parce qu'il y a Ursula qui gueule.
Coronavirus : quels pays ont rouvert ou ferm leurs frontires ?



> Face l'arrive des nouveaux variants au courant du mois de janvier 2021, *de nombreux pays europens ont re-introduit des contrles aux frontires* ce qui a pouss la prsidente de la Commission europenne Ursula von der Leyen  intervenir. Elle a adress un courrier  lAllemagne, la Belgique, la Finlande, la Sude, la Hongrie et au Danemark pour leur demander des explications sur les restrictions prises contre le coronavirus.


C'est normal de demander un test pour autoriser des gens  passer des frontires, puisque mme les vaccins peuvent tre contagieux.

----------


## Ryu2000

a marche pas son truc :

Ce serait forcment mieux d'avoir plus de lits de ranimation disponible, et ce n'est pas parce qu'on en a plus qu'on en utilise plus.
Si il y a avait plus de moyen et de main d'uvre, les soignants travailleraient dans de meilleures conditions. Ce qui serait souhaitable pour tout le monde.
Chaque anne les services de ranimations saturent  cause des pidmies de grippe, de gastro, ou autres.

Tu peux faire tous les efforts que tu veux, des services de ranimation satureront quoi qu'il arrive. (mme sans le SARS-CoV-2)

a c'tait avant le SARS-CoV-2 :
Burn-out et suicides de soignants: combien de drames avant un plan de prvention?



> Que ce soit dans leur cabinet ou au sein dun service hospitalier, la qualit de vie au travail des professionnels de sant sest considrablement dgrade. Agressivit, harclement, concurrence malsaine En ralit, les soignants ne soignent plus, ils remplissent des rapports, suivent des procdures toujours plus contraignantes et respectent des cahiers des charges dconnects du terrain.
> 
> Ce dtachement de lactivit soignante entrane une perte de repre et cre chez eux une frustration propice au dveloppement de lpuisement motionnel. Consquence: *un soignant sur deux est ou a t concern par le burn-out au cours de sa carrire* ; en cause, le sentiment dtre empch dexercer librement. Certains se tournent vers des paradis artificiels pour chapper  leurs conditions (14 % des professionnels de sant ont des conduites addictives).

----------


## Ryu2000

C'est toujours sympa quand tout le monde critique LREM  ::D:  :
Drapeau europen sous lArc de Triomphe: Mlenchon et Pcresse enfoncent le clou



> Le candidat insoumis  la prsidentielle Jean-Luc Mlenchon a brocard sur France Inter le  caprice communicatoire  dEmmanuel Macron qua t selon lui linstallation du drapeau. Le candidat LFI a cit le  protocole  propos par Nicolas Sarkozy pour faire adopter en 2007 le trait de Lisbonne par le parlement, stipulant que  ni lhymne ni le drapeau (europens) ne seraient reconnus comme tels par la France .  Le prsident Macron a dcid tout seul et sans demander rien  personne , a critiqu Jean-Luc Mlenchon en ajoutant :  Il y a quand mme un dcret qui interdit de pavoiser sans les couleurs nationales. 
> 
> Si pendant le week-end, les socialistes et des cologistes avaient dfendu cet usage du drapeau europen, estimant quil symbolisait aussi la paix obtenue en Europe grce  lUE,* le communiste Fabien Roussel a aussi, sur Europe 1 trouv  malvenu, regrettable que le gouvernement franais, le prsident de la Rpublique, ait fait le choix deffacer, retirer, le drapeau franais sous lArc de Triomphe, symbole de la nation, de ces femmes et ces hommes qui ont combattu pour la France  pour installer  le drapeau europen  la place, qui est pour beaucoup, en tout cas pour moi - je lai vcu dans ma rgion - synonyme de dlocalisations, de dsindustrialisation (), synonyme aussi de perte de souverainet.*


Il suffisait de mettre 2 drapeaux Franais, 1 drapeau de l'UE et il n'y aurait pas eu de scandale.

----------


## ONTAYG

De toute faon tout est bon pour polmiquer.

N'oublions pas que des europens se sont battus  cot des Franais pour la libration contre le nazisme. Pour moi c'est leur rendre hommage.

----------


## David_g

> Il suffisait de mettre 2 drapeaux Franais, 1 drapeau de l'UE et il n'y aurait pas eu de scandale.


ou ne pas faire un drame et un combat strile d'un truc anecdotique en soi mais bon cela permet  certains de se vanter d'avoir faire retirer ds le _lendemain_ cet affichage prvu pour une _dure de 24 heures_.

----------


## pmithrandir

La polmique est strile... et elle va servir de repoussoir pour la plupart des candidats qui la brandisse.

Quoi qu'on en pense, lEurope a encore 50 a 60% de soutien en France, minimum. peut tre mme plus si on parle de perdre l'Euro.
Donc ca veut dire pour tout ces raleurs se partager le reste en laissant ce vivier a Macron et Jadot.

Je ne comprends vraiment pas le calcul lectoral.


Et autrement, ca vous intresse vraiment le drapeau sous l'arc de triomphe ? Parce que moi les morts des guerres prcdentes, je m'en fous pas mal au quotidien. Bien plus que de la sant, de mon niveau de revenu, de lcole de mes enfants, etc..

----------


## Ryu2000

> N'oublions pas que des europens se sont battus  cot des Franais pour la libration contre le nazisme.


Hein ?
L'Allemagne et l'Italie font aussi partie de l'UE.
Et de toute faon mme sans UE il n'y aurait pas eu plus de guerres entre les pays membres
Mais c'est vrai que "l'UE c'est la paix" est un dogme que des gens rptent en boucle.

On doit surtout remercier l'URSS ce sont eux qui ont fait le plus gros du combat contre l'Allemagne.
Lenseignement de lignorance : Quelle est la nation qui a le plus contribu  la dfaite de lAllemagne en 1945 ?

Et sinon en parlant de nazi et d'UE a me fait penser qu'un gars qui s'appelait Walter Hallstein et qui bossait sur un projet intitul "Nouvelle Europe" qui ressemble  l'UE, il est all le dfendre  Rome en juin 1938.




> Donc ca veut dire pour tout ces raleurs se partager le reste en laissant ce vivier a Macron et Jadot.


La plupart des fanboys de l'UE votent dj pour Macron ou Jadot de toute faon
a m'tonnerait que quelqu'un dise "je voulais voter Mlenchon, mais comme il a critiqu l'installation du drapeau de l'UE, je ne vais pas voter pour lui", ou alors il a vraiment des critres de vote qui n'ont pas de sens.

Mme les fanboys de l'UE peuvent tre mcontent de ne pas assez voir de drapeau Franais et trop de drapeaux de l'UE.
Si il y avait un drapeau Franais dans chaque salle de classe, je tolrerais un peu plus qu'il y ait 2, 3 drapeaux de l'UE.




> Et autrement, ca vous intresse vraiment le drapeau sous l'arc de triomphe ?


Voir un drapeau de l'UE a m'nerve systmatiquement. C'est sympa de ne pas tre le seul pour une fois.  ::P: 
En France il devrait y avoir plus de drapeaux Franais que de drapeaux union-europen.

----------


## sanderbe

Bonsoir, 




> ou ne pas faire un drame et un combat strile d'un truc anecdotique en soi mais bon cela permet  certains de se vanter d'avoir faire retirer ds le _lendemain_ cet affichage prvu pour une _dure de 24 heures_.


Ce qui est dnonc ici , c'est le ridicule qu' eu Macron ... On fait disparaitre le drapeau franais ! Macron est avant tout FRANCAIS , pas "europen" ... En Belgique ou l'on est bien plus europhile qu'en France, le drapeau nationale ctoie TOUJOURS le drapeau de l'UE ^^

Juste du bon sens. On montre TOUTES les armoiries pas qu'une partie ^^  ::?:  D'un point de vu politesse, courtoisie et reprsentation en oublier c'est assez outrageant / malpolie et insultant ...

Quand vous organisez un vnement associatif (par exemple) il convient de mettre toutes armoirie ncessaire ... Bah quand on prend la prsidence de l'UE on a la dcence de mettre les deux ...




> Et autrement, ca vous intresse vraiment le drapeau sous l'arc de triomphe ? Parce que moi les morts des guerres prcdentes, je m'en fous pas mal au quotidien ...


Au del de l'hommage  un monument aux morts, ton propos est insultant pour tout ceux mort pour la France ... Franais eux mme , tirailleurs sngalais , goums marocains, nozalandais, anglais, australiens, belges , polonais ...  Et bien d'autres.

Sais tu qu'il existe des zones en France ou l'on pratique le tourisme de mmoire ? Normandie, Hauts de France, Grand Est ... 

Il ne me viendrait pas  l'ide de cracher sur l'histoire de Belgique ... (qui est intimement lie  l'histoire de France avouons le ). N'avez vous donc pas honte d'aller emmerder les morts comme dit l'adage ?




> Bien plus que de la sant, de mon niveau de revenu, de lcole de mes enfants, etc..


C'est sur le gouvernement qu'il faut tapper pour lutter contre ces elucubrations

----------


## Ryu2000

> On fait disparaitre le drapeau franais !


Je crois que le plupart du temps il n'y aucun drapeau et parfois il y a un drapeau Franais pendant 24h et hop il repart. Enfin c'est ce que j'ai entendu dire.
Si on recherche des images "arc de triomphe" on voit peu de drapeaux.

----------


## escartefigue

> Ce qui est dnonc ici , c'est le ridicule qu' eu Macron ... On fait disparaitre le drapeau franais ! Macron est avant tout FRANCAIS , pas "europen" ... En Belgique ou l'on est bien plus europhile qu'en France, le drapeau nationale ctoie TOUJOURS le drapeau de l'UE ^^



Rien n'a disparu ! 

Ce qui est ridicule, c'est de monter une polmique de toutes pices l o il n'y a rien  dire et en inventant des faits.
Le drapeau europen* ne remplace nullement le drapeau franais qui n'est prsent sous l'arc de triomphe qu' quelques rares occasions*

Ce drapeau europen est une forme d'hommage rendu  l'Europe, il n'y a rien de scandaleux  a, bien au contraire si on sait pourquoi et aussi contre quoi l'Europe (en tant que communaut de peuples et de nations) s'est construite.

----------


## sanderbe

Bonsoir, 




> Rien n'a disparu !


Si le drapeau franais ... D'un ct nous franais rlons car il manque le drapeau de notre pays ... De l'autre les non-franais europens peuvent aussi mal le prendre ! 

Un Espagnole n'a pas vot "Macron" , encore moins un allemand ... Ici Macron a son statut de "prsident de l'Europe". Chose que certains ne veulent absolument pas voir ! 

Le schma de pens de Macron est celui ou un franais = un sudois = portugais ... En somme on dilue les identits . C'est qui lui est reproch ... On est "europen" certe, cependant on est pas "europen avant" d'tre franais / belge / italien ...

----------


## Ti-Slackeux

> Parce que moi les morts des guerres prcdentes, je m'en fous pas mal au quotidien.


Putain que a me donne la gerbe de lire a !!!!!!!!!!
Mais sans ces morts vous seriez quoi, o,  aujourd'hui si seulement vous seriez n !!!!!!
Mon pre c'est battu pour que vous soyez libre et tout a pour lire a !!


j'excre des mecs de vtre genre

----------


## ABCIWEB

> Bonsoir, 
> 
> Ce qui est dnonc ici , c'est le ridicule qu' eu Macron ... On fait disparaitre le drapeau franais ! Macron est avant tout FRANCAIS , pas "europen" ...


Ce n'est pas ridicule, c'est de la provocation ! 

Macron est en campagne et en grand partisan de l'Europe, il veut focaliser le dbat sur ce sujet. Ceux qui critiquent cette mise en scne douteuse seront taxs d'anti europens primaires, mme si leurs critiques ne concernent pas ici directement le fonctionnement ni mme l'existence de l'Europe, peu importe on fera dans la caricature car Macron veut mettre l'Europe au centre du dbat prsidentiel.

J'entendais sur France Inter que la France avait eu le choix de diffrer sa prsidence de l'Europe de quelques mois afin de ne pas interfrer dans l'lection prsidentielle. Faut pas demander pourquoi Macron a prfr faire chevaucher les deux. L'Europe sera au programme plutt deux fois qu'une, on ne va entendre parler que de a, et de sa majest prsident des grands espaces, contre ces pauvres rsistants dfenseurs des derniers services publics, replis sur eux mmes et qui voudraient encore tre indpendants des impratifs de la finance et du nolibralisme. Quelles ides saugrenues ! L'idal c'est l'Europe quoi qu'elle fasse, c'est la puissance, la paix et la prosprit (mais pas pour tout le monde). Sinon c'est la peur, l'enfermement, l'isolement, la dchance et la guerre.

Bien entendu ce sera du dichotomique pur et dur pro europen, on ne fera pas dans la nuance car il serait trop dangereux de rentrer dans les dtails, et il est plus sr de faire peur  ceux qui sans cela seraient peut-tre tents de refuser les prochains sacrifices.

Voil le storytelling de Macron l'europen. En pendant ce temps, l'esprit port vers les rves de grandeur nous verrons notre chevalier blanc, prsident dfenseur des liberts (du grand capital uniquement),  la tte d'une Europe ambitieuse, forte et unie, nous guider vers des jours meilleurs. Elle est pas belle l'image ?  ::mrgreen:: 


En fait c'est encore du dtournement d'attention, cela permettra aussi et surtout d'viter de parler du bilan de sa politique intrieure: 
De la diminution des allocations logements en mme temps que la suppression de l'impt sur la fortune... Des 40 milliards/ans de cadeaux fiscaux fait aux entreprises avec la diminution des cotisations sociales qui sont autant d'argent manquant pour financer le systme des retraites, le chmage, et le systme de sant... De l'affaire Benalla qu'il dfendait comme "un malade" et de la dmission de son conseiller spcial Ismal Emelien souponn d'avoir diffus sur Twitter une vido obtenue illgalement pour attnuer l'affaire... Des gilets jaunes ... Des matraquages, des nasses, des yeux crevs... De la commande de 50 millions de masques pour renouveler les stocks quand les autorits sanitaires en demandaient 1 milliards, puis encore de la corruption pour faire pression sur les responsables de la sant afin qu'ils s'accusent eux-mmes...  Du prsident des riches qui fait des cadeaux par milliards aux plus riches et consent  filer 100 balles aux plus pauvres en guise d'aumne et pour solde de tout compte.

La liste est loin d'tre exhaustive, on a toujours pas fait la lumire sur cette myriade de chques de 7000 euros qui ont financ sa prcdente campagne lectorale, j'oubliais aussi la nomination d'un ministre de l'intrieur accus de viol et d'abus de bien sociaux  (a fait trs classe), la stigmatisation des chmeurs en pleine crise du covid, ses faux grands dbats, cologiques, sociaux, sant, qui n'ont t que de la poudre aux yeux, son absence totale de volont pour promouvoir et respecter les programmes cologiques et environnementaux, etc.

Alors oui vraiment, mieux vaut ne parler que d'Europe (qui refuse de lever les brevets sur les vaccins mais on en parlera pas non plus), de Macron l'Europen des "lumires" et laisser tout le reste sous le tapis  ::zoubi::

----------


## Ryu2000

Le truc sympa avec cette histoire de prsidence de l'UE, c'est qu'il y a un rapport qui montre que le gouvernement Franais est corrompu :
Un rapport met en garde contre une prsidence franaise de lUnion europenne  sous linfluence  des lobbies



> Une prsidence franaise  sous linfluence  des lobbies ? Alors que la France sapprte  prsider le Conseil de lUnion europenne (UE) pour six mois,  compter du 1er janvier 2022, lONG Corporate Europe Observatory (CEO) et lObservatoire des multinationales, un site dinvestigation marqu  gauche, qui se conoit comme un contre-pouvoir, publient, lundi 20 dcembre, un rapport sans concession sur les liens entre le gouvernement franais et les grandes entreprises.
> 
> Dans ce document de 58 pages, version toffe dun premier rapport paru en octobre, ces deux organisations sentinelles des interactions public-priv mettent en garde contre des  liaisons dangereuses . Elles redoutent lintrusion dintrts privs dans la dcision publique  Bruxelles, alors que vont se ngocier, en 2022,  plusieurs lgislations cruciales pour lavenir de lEurope , sur lurgence climatique, la sant ou les fonds de relance, avec,  la cl, dimportants financements publics.


Je ne vois pas comment Macron pourrait bnficier de la prsidence Franaise de l'UE, on sait dj que c'est un union-europen convaincu, il ne peut pas faire plus.

----------


## escartefigue

> Bonsoir, 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Envoy par escartefigue
> 
> ...


*NON ! Encore une fois, ce drapeau franais est le plus souvent absent, le drapeau europen a donc t mis l o il n'y avait rien.
*Il suffit de rechercher des images de l'arc de triomphe pour le constater.

----------


## Ryu2000

Pass vaccinal : dbat suspendu  l'Assemble aprs une sance agite, chec pour le gouvernement



> Battus par les oppositions. Les dputs de la majorit se sont laiss surprendre, cette nuit, lors de l'examen du projet de loi "renforant les outils de gestion de la crise sanitaire" devant instaurer un pass vaccinal en lieu et place du pass sanitaire. La majorit, mise en minorit par les dputs coaliss des oppositions lors d'un vote  main leve, n'a pu que constater l'interruption surprise de la sance  minuit - horaire classique de fin de la sance de nuit - au lieu de la prolongation rclame par le ministre de la Sant Olivier Vran.
> 
> Un camouflet parlementaire qui va retarder l'adoption de la loi. L'examen du projet de loi avait dbut  15 heures lundi aprs-midi, il reste pourtant encore 515 amendements  examiner sur les 700 dposs, aprs plus de sept heures de dbats.

----------


## pmithrandir

> H
> a m'tonnerait que quelqu'un dise "je voulais voter Mlenchon, mais comme il a critiqu l'installation du drapeau de l'UE, je ne vais pas voter pour lui", ou alors il a vraiment des critres de vote qui n'ont pas de sens.


Dtrompe toi.

Voir un candidat dire des conneries et se raccrocher a un polmique strile bien oin des proccupation des gens au quotidien, c'est montrer a quel point il est deconnect des ralits. 

Est-ce que la premire chose que tu attends d'un prsident est de grer les aspects dcoratif des monuments, ou de s'occuper du pays.



> Au del de l'hommage  un monument aux morts, ton propos est insultant pour tout ceux mort pour la France ... Franais eux mme , tirailleurs sngalais , goums marocains, nozalandais, anglais, australiens, belges , polonais ...  Et bien d'autres.
> 
> Sais tu qu'il existe des zones en France ou l'on pratique le tourisme de mmoire ? Normandie, Hauts de France, Grand Est ... 
> 
> Il ne me viendrait pas  l'ide de cracher sur l'histoire de Belgique ... (qui est intimement lie  l'histoire de France avouons le ). N'avez vous donc pas honte d'aller emmerder les morts comme dit l'adage ?





> Putain que a me donne la gerbe de lire a !!!!!!!!!!
> Mais sans ces morts vous seriez quoi, o,  aujourd'hui si seulement vous seriez n !!!!!!
> Mon pre c'est battu pour que vous soyez libre et tout a pour lire a !!
> 
> j'excre des mecs de vtre genre


Pour les 2 commentaires prcits, oui, je ne pense pas quotidiennement aux morts pour la France. Si c'est votre cas, je me demande de quoi est fait votre quotidien.
Et dans le genre larme a lil, l'oncle de ma mre tait rsistant, jamais retrouv aprs la guerre, un jour les lettres ont arrt d'arriver... On peut tous se trouver un nom pour montrer qu'on est impliqu la dedans.

La vrit, c'est qu'on est en train de parler de conneries, parce que aucun des candidats n'a de programme qui tienne la route et qu'il veut dfendre.
Ils ne dfendent que leur personnalit en essayant de mettre Macron en dfaut. 
Macron qui va surement gagner parce que cette stratgie de guignol a peu de chance de fonctionner.


Si on rsume, 
Le pen est considr comme nausabonde, elle a besoin d'adoucir son image
Zemmour est clairement has been. Son discours est le mme que celui de OSS 117... regardez les films, c'est flagrant. Il a dj montr qu'il tait impulsif, et donc peu au niveau de la charge qu'il convoite
Mlenchon a t limin la denrire fois pour un programme trop a gauche, et il peine a exister parce que depui... il a jou au con en faisant de l'esbrouiffe et du buzz. Si vous voulez un personnage de ce type  la tte de l'tat... tant mieux.
Pecresse est tiraill entre la droite nationaliste et la droite centriste. La elle vient de faire un pas vers la premire... parce qu'elle n'a pas de programme.

Belle performance.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Est-ce que la premire chose que tu attends d'un prsident est de grer les aspects dcoratif des monuments, ou de s'occuper du pays.


Je veux un prsident qui mette le drapeau Franais toujours en avant, devant toutes les autres drapeaux.
Chaque nation devrait faire a, c'est normal. Je trouve qu'il n'y a pas assez de drapeau Franais en France. Dans les sries US, il y a des drapeaux US partout, pourquoi en France on n'a pas de drapeaux Franais ? C'est bizarre. En Suisse il y a des drapeaux Suisse partout et c'est un grand plus.

Tout le monde a oubli cette vieille histoire de Mlenchon qui parle de l'arc de triomphe, c'tait il y a 2 jours environ
Normalement la prsidentielle devrait avoir lieu en Mai, soit dans une ternit compar  la longvit de la mmoire des gens.

De toute faon Mlenchon n'a fait que suivre le protocole, quand t'es dans l'opposition tu t'opposes,  chaque fois que le gouvernement fait un truc pas top, il faut le critiquer.
Drapeau europen : Mlenchon blme un  caprice communicatoire 

Il y a de nouvelles histoires depuis, par exemple :
Lchange trs tendu entre Mlenchon et Vran sur le pass vaccinal




> Macron qui va surement gagner parce que cette stratgie de guignol a peu de chance de fonctionner.


Si Macron gagne, ce sera parce que les scores de LR, du RN, de LREM, de Rsistons et de LFI seront trs serrs et que LREM aura atteint le second tour.
Pour le  moment les instituts de sondages disent que :
LR vs LREM => Pcresse gagne (mais on s'en fout Pcresse c'est la mme chose que Macron)
RN vs LREM =>  LREM gagne (front rpublicain et toutes ces conneries)
LFI vs LREM => LREM gagne (les gens ont peur de Mlenchon, il est trop agressif)
Rsistons vs LREM => LREM gagne (front rpublicain et toutes ces conneries)

Si une lection a lieu, il est toujours possible qu'LREM n'atteigne pas le second tour.




> Zemmour est clairement has been. Son discours est le mme que celui de OSS 117...



Vous vous trompez, la personne qui sonne le plus comme OSS 117 c'est Macron et de trs trs trs loin.
OSS117 ou Emmanuel Macron? Jean Dujardin profite de la parodie du prsident avec l'adolescent pour vous proposer un quiz
OSS 117, Emmanuel Macron ou les deux ?

OSS 117 dit :
_ Changer le monde, changer le monde, vous tes bien sympathiques mais faudrait dj vous lever le matin ! _ 

Macron dit :
_ Le jour o tu veux faire la rvolution, tu apprends d'abord  avoir un diplme et  te nourrir toi-mme, d'accord ? Et  ce moment-l, tu iras donner des leons aux autres._ 

Macron c'est quand mme le gars qui a dit :
_ Vous n'allez pas me faire peur avec votre tee-shirt. La meilleure faon de se payer un costard, c'est de travailler_

----------


## Gunny

> Pour les 2 commentaires prcits, oui, je ne pense pas quotidiennement aux morts pour la France. Si c'est votre cas, je me demande de quoi est fait votre quotidien.


Je dirais mme plus... Ils sont morts pour qu'on puisse vivre notre vie en paix.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Ils sont morts


La seule chose dont on soit sr c'est qu'ils ne sont pas mort pour l'UE.
Heureusement il n'existe pas d'arme Union-Europenne et j'espre que a n'arrivera jamais.
De toute faon personne n'irait se battre pour l'UE

========
Les types d'LREM sont paranoaque :
Aprs la suspension du texte sur le pass vaccinal, le gouvernement accuse Pcresse



> Gabriel Attal, lui, rfute tout amateurisme de la majorit, dj prise en dfaut de mobilisation  plusieurs reprises, et fustige  une forme damicale de lirresponsabilit  forme par  *les dputs de La France insoumise, du Rassemblement national et les dputs LR* .
> 
> Il sen est particulirement pris aux Rpublicains et  leur candidate Valrie Pcresse, donne au second tour de la prsidentielle dans les sondages face  Emmanuel Macron.
> (...)
>  Il y a eu clairement un dfaut danticipation et de mobilisation , a cependant admis une source parlementaire LREM, *dplorant galement un  coup  de la prsidente de sance, la LR Annie Genevard.*

----------


## Franois M.

> Pour le  moment les instituts de sondages disent que :
> *LR vs LREM => Pcresse gagne (mais on s'en fout Pcresse c'est la mme chose que Macron)*
> RN vs LREM =>  LREM gagne (front rpublicain et toutes ces conneries)
> LFI vs LREM => LREM gagne (les gens ont peur de Mlenchon, il est trop agressif)
> Rsistons vs LREM => LREM gagne (front rpublicain et toutes ces conneries)


Non, les derniers sondages, donnent Macron vainqueur dans tous les cas de figures y inclus contre Valrie Pcresse, notamment les deux derniers de OpinionWay :
https://www.opinion-way.com/fr/barom...y-kea-partners

Le seul ayant donn Pcresse vainqueur est un sondage Elabe du 6/12.
https://elabe.fr/wp-content/uploads/...ielle-2022.pdf

----------


## Ryu2000

> les derniers sondages


Si vous voulez  (a dpend des sondages, chaque jour a change), cela ne m'importe gure, je ne vois pas de diffrence politique entre Macron et Pcresse.
Mais bon j'espre que les sondages se tromperont (comme pour Trump) et que Macron ne sera pas au second tour.

Je ne comprend pas comment quelqu'un peut dcider de voter LREM, a me dpasse. Surtout que pendant ces 5 dernires annes LREM n'a fait que de la merde
Je trouve que Macron est encore pire que Sarkozy et Hollande. (pourtant ils avaient dj un gros level)

----------


## pmithrandir

Ryu,; tu oublie vraiment que si pour toi l'UE est un repoussoir, elle est le quotidien des ges aujourd'hui.
Se jeter dans le vide comme l'ont fait les britanniques... je doute que ca enchante beaucoup de monde quand on voit le rsultat  court terme.

Du coup, tu va avoir une grosse partie de la population qui va voter... pour la continuit.
Et quand tu vas pas raler avec un gilet jaune sur le dos... bah Macron tu vis pas mieux pas pire qu'avant.

J'aimerai pouvoir voter pour un candidat de gauche... mais pour le moment il n y en a pas qui en vale la peine.
J'attends beaucoup de la primaire populaire le 27-30 janvier.

Et si le 31 les candidats de la gauche ne respecte pas cet exercice et ne trouve pas un compromis de gouvernement... il y a de grande chance pour que mon vote aille a Macron...

Et pourtant, j'aimerai pouvoir voter a gauche... mais il y a un problme de personnage et de d'esprit dogmatique trop important. Si il leur faut une claque de plus pour apprendre l'humilit, il la recevront en mai prochain.

----------


## sanderbe

Bonsoir




> Ce n'est pas ridicule, c'est de la provocation !


J'avais remarqu ds le dbut 




> *NON ! Encore une fois, ce drapeau franais est le plus souvent absent, le drapeau europen a donc t mis l o il n'y avait rien.
> *Il suffit de rechercher des images de l'arc de triomphe pour le constater.


Je vais tordre le coup  cette situation .

Pour avoir dj particip en Belgique a des "manifestations/rencontres historiques" de toutes poques. D'un point de vu "protocolaire", on doit mettre l'ensemble des armoiries (de la sienne  ceux au dessus de soi). Sinon c'est une forme d'insulte. 

Se "prendre pour" , ou s'accorder un rang qu'on a pas . 

Il n'y a pas qu'en France que cela n'a pas beaucoup plu ... Dans certains pays oublier une armoirie ou s'accorder un titre qu'on a pas peut mener en justice ... 

Allez dans un pays du Golfe ou en Core du Nord vous amuser de la sorte. Vous pouvez finir en prison pour blasphme et insulte . 




> Dtrompe toi.
> 
> Voir un candidat dire des conneries et se raccrocher a un polmique strile bien loin des proccupation des gens au quotidien, c'est montrer a quel point il est deconnect des ralits. 
> 
> Est-ce que la premire chose que tu attends d'un prsident est de grer les aspects dcoratif des monuments, ou de s'occuper du pays.


Le second , s'occuper du pays. Ici Macron c'est simplement fait pass pour un imbcile en se croyant tout puissant. Macron n'est pas "le prsident europen" .

----------


## BenoitM

> Je ne comprend pas comment quelqu'un peut dcider de voter LREM, a me dpasse. Surtout que pendant ces 5 dernires annes LREM n'a fait que de la merde
> Je trouve que Macron est encore pire que Sarkozy et Hollande. (pourtant ils avaient dj un gros level)


Ah par si c'est encore Macron, tu diras que le suivant  encore fait pire Macron  :;): 




> . Macron n'est pas "le prsident europen" .


Et ben vous savez polmiquer sur pas grand chose les franais 
Il y a personne qui pense ca.
Et tout les pays (et dirigeant) se mettent en valeurs quand ils reoivent la prsidence (tournante).




> Et de toute faon mme sans UE il n'y aurait pas eu plus de guerres entre les pays membres


Il me semble que Boris aime de plus en plus taper sur la France depuis le Brexit, bon j'ai des doutes qu'on aie jusqu' la guerre mais quand tu vois les commentaires du dailymail...  ::):

----------


## Franois M.

> Heureusement il n'existe pas d'arme Union-Europenne


Ce qui y ressemble le plus, depuis un peu plus de 30 ans, c'est la brigade franco-allemande

Une unit qui clairement ne sert  rien, ou presque : engagement en Bosnie en 2002,  Kaboul en 2005 (?  confirmer);  pour faire cours les Franais estiment,  juste titre, que les rgles d'engagement des Allemands sont trop contraignantes.

A noter qu'un rapport de la cour des comptes de 2011 recommande la suppression des "corps militaires europens permanents" (et,  ma connaissance, la BFA est le seul .....)

----------


## ABCIWEB

> Mlenchon a t limin la denrire fois pour un programme trop a gauche, et il peine a exister parce que depui... il a jou au con en faisant de l'esbrouiffe et du buzz. Si vous voulez un personnage de ce type  la tte de l'tat... tant mieux.


Oui c'est pas comme Macron avec  Mcfly et Carlito, c'tait certainement pas pour faire du buzz... Si vous voulez un personnage de ce type  la tte de l'tat... tant mieux.

Et tu personnalise le pouvoir comme si ce n'tait qu'une question de personne, peu importe le programme. Pas tonnant qu'autant de franais soient dgouts par la politique et finissent par s'abstenir. Exit les dbats, les projets, les programmes, peu importe l'avenir, pourvu que le pantin prsente bien. Peu importe qu'il mprise la dmocratie et se comporte comme un dictateur, on s'en fout, ne se fout de tout, ce qui importe c'est l'image fabrique par les mdia.




> Et si le 31 les candidats de la gauche ne respecte pas cet exercice et ne trouve pas un compromis de gouvernement... il y a de grande chance pour que mon vote aille a Macron...
> 
> Et pourtant, j'aimerai pouvoir voter a gauche... mais il y a un problme de personnage et de d'esprit dogmatique trop important. Si il leur faut une claque de plus pour apprendre l'humilit, il la recevront en mai prochain.


Et on remet a sur le tapis, un problme de personne uniquement. Sinon la thorie du ruissellement ce n'est pas dogmatique ? et le nolibralisme ce n'est pas un dogme ? Quant  l'humilit, Macron le prsident "jupitrien", en est totalement dpourvu.

C'est quand mme curieux que tu demandes aux autres candidats d'avoir des qualits que manifestement Macron n'a pas et de t'en servir pour justifier ton choix conservateur. Enfant de la propagande dpourvu d'esprit critique, il ne faut surtout pas parler de projets d'avenir, on doit parler de tout sauf de politique, et  dfaut de trouver suffisamment d'arguments porteurs pour dfendre son bilan, on joue sur la peur, de mme que pour dfendre l'Europe.

Gouverner par la peur et la rpression, penser avec la peur, guid par la peur, voter la peur au ventre, voil ton univers et le programme de Macron. Vivons couchs, soumis et dociles,  bas la dmocratie et le droit de manifester,  bas le rle du parlement,  bas la dignit des hommes, vive la destruction des services publics et du systme de sant, vive les sacrifices et les violences policires, vive Macron. Trs beau programme en effet, il faut vraiment avoir trs trs peur pour revendiquer a.

----------


## ABCIWEB

> Ah par si c'est encore Macron, tu diras que le suivant  encore fait pire Macron


Sauf que si c'est encore Macron, il fera bien pire que ce qu'il a dj fait. Voter pour lui c'est lgitimer les restrictions de nos liberts qui ont commenc bien avant la crise du covid. C'est lgitimer un gouvernement irresponsable qui encore dernirement dcide un dimanche  17h30 de la politique sanitaire qui doit tre mise en place dans les coles le lendemain, comme s'ils n'avaient pas pu prvoir l'expansion du variant Omicron aprs les alertes de tous les autres pays.

Amateurisme, dni de dmocratie, violences policires, mpris du peuple, les media lui pardonnent tout et les enfants de la propagande suivent comme un seul homme, le doigt sur la couture du pantalon. Lgitimer un tel despote irresponsable c'est lui donner carte blanche, et a va saigner quand il s'agira de savoir qui doit se serrer la ceinture pour rembourser la dette du covid.

----------


## sanderbe

Bonsoir, 

Quelques chiffres sur le mille feuilles des emplois fonctionnaires/agents territoriaux/entreprises publiques : https://www.ifrap.org/fonction-publi...ction-publique

En France il a exist un dlit de "pauvret" , dit aussi "vagabondage" : https://fr.u-paris.fr/actualites/la-...t-detre-pauvre

----------


## Ryu2000

Mais quel connard !  ::roll:: 
Emmanuel Macron: "Les non-vaccins, jai trs envie de les emmerder, donc on va continuer de le faire"
Les non-vaccins ne vont pas voter pour lui, mais ils sont tellement peu nombreux que a ne va pas changer grand chose (apparemment 91% des plus de 18 ans sont compltement vaccin et 93% ont reu au moins une dose)
Il est possible que de nouveaux variants encore moins dangereux qu'Omicron apparaissent et se mettent  circuler, c'est seulement comme a qu'on sortira de la crise du SARS-CoV-2.




> Et tout les pays (et dirigeant) se mettent en valeurs quand ils reoivent la prsidence (tournante).


Il parait que certains pays ont dcal le truc, normalement tu dois dire "a tombe pendant une lection, donc a va foutre le bordel, alors dcalez notre prsidence de 6 mois s'il vous plait".
La France aurait pu alterner avec la Tchquie.

L'Allemagne a-t-elle dj "laiss sa prsidence de l'UE pour ne pas interfrer avec le calendrier lectoral" ?



> C'est en effet ce qu'avait fait l'Allemagne quelques annes plus tt. Alors qu'elle devait succder  l'Autriche en 2006, elle avait prfr dcaler sa prsidence de l'Union europenne. C'tait la Finlande, en tant que pays suivant, qui avait pris sa place. Les deux pays s'taient mis daccord sur cet change ds 2002,  en croire des articles de presse de l'poque.
> 
> Eric Ciotti a donc raison de dire que la France aurait pu prendre exemple sur l'Allemagne. Ceci dit, ce reproche arrive un peu tard, cette nouvelle date tant connue depuis 2016.


Mais bon, il je ne vois pas comment Macron pourrait gagner de la popularit en France grce  la prsidence de l'Union Europenne, qu'est-ce qu'on en a branl de la prsidence du conseil de l'UE ? a change que dalle.
Est-ce que vous vous rappelez de choses marquantes pour les prsidences de :
- Lituanie 2013
- Lettonie 2015
- Slovaquie 2016
- Estonie 2017
- Bulgarie 2018
- Roumanie 2019
- Croatie 2020
- Slovnie 2021
???




> tu diras que le suivant  encore fait pire Macron


Au bout d'un moment on a un atteint une limite quand mme, non ?
Comment faire pire que Macron ? Je ne peux pas m'imaginer a.  la limite il y a LR qui serait exactement pareil qu'LREM. Mais je n'arrive pas  imaginer pire qu'LREM.
Si Macron se fait rlire a va une catastrophe, parce que l il fait des efforts pour essayer d'tre un minimum tolrable, mais si il fait un second mandat il n'en aura plus rien  foutre.
Pendant 5 ans il va faire passer de force les lois les plus impopulaire et les plus destructrices des services publics Franais.

LREM n'a pas d'avenir c'est du one shot, le parti ne sera jamais install dans les villes, les rgions, etc. Il ne peut gagner que la prsidentielle, parce que des milliardaires qui possdent les mdias et les instituts de soutiennent Macron.

----------


## David_g

> qu'est-ce qu'on en a branl de la prsidence du conseil de l'UE ? a change que dalle.


Je sais pas moi mais tu as du faire 650 post pour expliquer que la France peut pas influer sur l'UE et quand on a la prsidence du Conseil de l'UE, tu trouves cela nul.

----------


## Ryu2000

> et quand on a la prsidence du Conseil de l'UE


Ce n'est pas le conseil de l'UE qui dirige l'UE, l'UE c'est un gros bordel que personne ne comprend, c'est quelque chose d'extremement compliqu.
Et ce serait horrible si le pays qui prside le conseil avait vraiment du pouvoir parce que a voudrait dire que sur 14 ans, il y aurait 13 ans et demi de politique non compatible avec la France.

L'UE est quelque chose de trop contraignant, c'est impossible d'avoir une politique commune entre des nations si diffrentes.
Et partager une monnaie c'est n'importe quoi, une monnaie ne peut tre adapt qu' 1 pays, pour tous les autres c'est inconfortable.

Et de toute faon Macron ne travail pas dans le sens des intrts de la France, il ne fera rien pour aider le pays.

----------


## Mdinoc

Franchement, l'attitude face aux non-vaccins (du moins, les non-vaccins volontaires, pas ceux qui ont de vraies contre-indications), pour moi c'est "l'horloge arrte" de Macron. Ce n'est pas la premire vaccination obligatoire, ni la dernire, et pour moi a c'est justifi.

Il y a plein de problmes lgitimes sur lesquels attaquer Macron, entre sa politique "travail" et sa stratgie policire...

----------


## pmithrandir

> Ce n'est pas le conseil de l'UE qui dirige l'UE, l'UE c'est un gros bordel que personne ne comprend, c'est quelque chose d'extremement compliqu.


parle pour toi...

Je pense que si tu regardais srieusement les institutions de l'UE, tu verrai que c'est assez simple. Je pense mme que ca l'est plus que les institutions franaises.

Les 3 piliers : (par ordre de pouvoir selon moi)
Conseil europeen
Commission europeenne
Parlement europeen

Les institutions fortes : 
BCE : Banque centrale europeenne
CJUE : Cour de justice europeenne

Et plus recement 
Frontex : protection des frontiress
Il y a une institution pour les agrments des mdicaments, mais le nom m'chappe.




> Oui c'est pas comme Macron avec  Mcfly et Carlito, c'tait certainement pas pour faire du buzz... Si vous voulez un personnage de ce type  la tte de l'tat... tant mieux.
> 
> Et tu personnalise le pouvoir comme si ce n'tait qu'une question de personne, peu importe le programme. Pas tonnant qu'autant de franais soient dgouts par la politique et finissent par s'abstenir. Exit les dbats, les projets, les programmes, peu importe l'avenir, pourvu que le pantin prsente bien. Peu importe qu'il mprise la dmocratie et se comporte comme un dictateur, on s'en fout, ne se fout de tout, ce qui importe c'est l'image fabrique par les mdia.
> 
> 
> Et on remet a sur le tapis, un problme de personne uniquement. Sinon la thorie du ruissellement ce n'est pas dogmatique ? et le nolibralisme ce n'est pas un dogme ? Quant  l'humilit, Macron le prsident "jupitrien", en est totalement dpourvu.
> 
> C'est quand mme curieux que tu demandes aux autres candidats d'avoir des qualits que manifestement Macron n'a pas et de t'en servir pour justifier ton choix conservateur. Enfant de la propagande dpourvu d'esprit critique, il ne faut surtout pas parler de projets d'avenir, on doit parler de tout sauf de politique, et  dfaut de trouver suffisamment d'arguments porteurs pour dfendre son bilan, on joue sur la peur, de mme que pour dfendre l'Europe.
> 
> Gouverner par la peur et la rpression, penser avec la peur, guid par la peur, voter la peur au ventre, voil ton univers et le programme de Macron. Vivons couchs, soumis et dociles,  bas la dmocratie et le droit de manifester,  bas le rle du parlement,  bas la dignit des hommes, vive la destruction des services publics et du systme de sant, vive les sacrifices et les violences policires, vive Macron. Trs beau programme en effet, il faut vraiment avoir trs trs peur pour revendiquer a.


On peut reprocher a Macron de faire de la comm, avec mac fly et carlitto, mais tous les prsidents l'ont fait... et ca continuera. (et Mlenchon le ferait aussi pour paraitre cool)
Ce n'est aps du mme niveau que de s'attaquer  la justice, de ragir au quart de tour a la moindre provocation, etc... comme le ferait Mlenchon.
Mlenchon ne te dirait pas d'aller travailler pour acheter un costard (entre nous, 50 euros chez Kiabi les premiers prix), mais il te traiterait de gros con pour une autre raison... en particulier quand il serait en difficult.

Macron fait beaucoup de sortie polmiques (comme d'emmerder les non vaccins) mais en gnral, c'est de la communication assume et prpare. Ce n'est pas un mot qui s'chappe toutes les 2 semaines avec rtropdalage et  5 jours d'explications de textes plus ou moins de bonne fois.
On aime ou pas le contenu, mais c'est prpar et voulu, pas subit.


Et pour l'aspect dogmatique, j'entends par la l'incapacit  fdrer.
Macron a runi une majorit large.
Il les as malmens et mis au pas souvent... mais il a fdr aussi assez largement au centre.

Mlenchon n'est pas lu qu'il ne parle que de diffrence avec les personnes qui devrait tre ses allis aujourd'hui, et avec qui il devra gouverner demain. Je ne crois pas une seconde que LFI soit capable d'emporter l'assemble nationale, encore moins le senat. Le PS aura encore au moins 30% des siges  gauche... le PC une partie, donc il va devoir ngocier et faire des alliance pour gouverner.
La seule chose qu'il fait aujourd'hui c'est refuser d'tre dpartag avant le premier tour, alors qu'on sait bien que le systme de vote franais limine les blocs morcels.cracher sur la gauche, et souligner encore et encore les diffrences, pourtant pas fondamentales, qu'il peut avoir avec eux.

le principe de la prise de pouvoir est pourtant toujours le mme.
Sourire a tout le monde pendant la campagne
Une fois lu, faire ce qu'on veut.

L'inverse, ca ne fonctionne pas.

----------


## Mat.M

concernant la prsidence de la France a la tte  de l'UE je vois a comme une forme d'isolement politique puisque certains membres du gouvernement franais parlent de taxer les GAFAM et les importations chinoises.
Les Nerlandais,Allemands...seront-ils d'accord rien n'est acquis d'avance.
Les Allemands se proccupent de leur industrie et le centre de gravit de l'Europe se dplace doucement et lentement vers l'Est...
les Pays-Bas c'est le deuxime centre financier de l'Europe aprs la City de Londres.

----------


## sanderbe

Bonsoir, 

Tiens des gilets jaunes Kazakhs ?  

https://www.lemonde.fr/international...8372_3210.html
https://www.lavoixdunord.fr/1123431/...ans-la-nuit-de

----------


## Ryu2000

On dirait qu'un syndicat de Police va manifester contre les mesures du gouvernement :



> https://twitter.com/francepolice/sta...07671127068680
> Le syndicat @francepolice annonce sa participation  la manifestation du #8janviertousdanslarue 
> La #Police n'est pas l pour #emmerderLesNonVaccins mais pour protger tous les Franais
> Plutt que d'emmerder les non-vaccins, #macron #Castex feraient mieux d'emmerder les dealers


Si c'est un vrai truc, je trouve a chouette.

----------


## Gunny

> Bonsoir, 
> 
> Tiens des gilets jaunes Kazakhs ?  
> 
> https://www.lemonde.fr/international...8372_3210.html
> https://www.lavoixdunord.fr/1123431/...ans-la-nuit-de


J'en connais un  l'lyse qui doit tre jaloux de la libert d'agir de son collgue Kazakh.

----------


## Ryu2000

Si il dit que les non vaccins ne sont plus des citoyens, est-ce que a veut dire qu'il va essayer de leur retirer leur droit de vote ?
"Un irresponsable n'est plus un citoyen" : cette autre phrase de Macron sur les non-vaccins qui choque



> C'est l'autre petite phrase, moins remarque, mais tout aussi polmique. Dans son entretien avec les lecteurs du Parisien, publi mardi 4 janvier, le prsident de la Rpublique n'a pas seulement assum son "envie" "d'emmerder les Franais". Il a aussi estim que les personnes non vaccines taient "irresponsables". "Quand ma libert vient menacer celle des autres, je deviens un irresponsable. Un irresponsable nest plus un citoyen", a-t-il dclar.
> 
> Mme si elle a t moins remarque, cette dclaration a galement suscit un cortge de ractions outres. "Aprs la dchance de nationalit, la dchance de citoyennet", a ragi la dput La France insoumise Clmentine Autain sur Twitter.
> 
> Eric Ciotti, conseiller de la candidate Les Rpublicains Valrie Pcresse, a dress lui une comparaison avec la dchance de nationalit pour les terroristes, dbattue en 2016 sous Franois Hollande. "En 2016, Emmanuel Macron avait refus la dchance de nationalit pour les terroristes islamistes en se basant sur le fait que tout le monde est citoyen. L, les non-vaccins seraient plus dangereux que des terroristes", a-t-il dclar sur France Inter.


La bonne nouvelle c'est que de plus en plus de gens comprennent  quel point Macron est fou et dangereux.
En principe on devrait trs rapidement s'en dbarrasser puisque les lections prsidentielles ne sont pas si loin, si il n'y a pas trop de triche il devrait dgager facilement.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> J'en connais un  l'lyse qui doit tre jaloux de la libert d'agir de son collgue Kazakh.


Je ne suis pas sr qu'il ait des leons  recevoir du Kazakh en matire de rpression des manifestations...

----------


## Pyramidev

> Si il dit que les non vaccins ne sont plus des citoyens, est-ce que a veut dire qu'il va essayer de leur retirer leur droit de vote ?


C'est une question que j'ai vue circuler plusieurs fois.

Il y a un dessin de Allan Barte dessus :


Il y a aussi Franois Asselineau qui a pris cette dclaration d'Emmanuel Macron au premier degr :



Cela dit, personnellement, je ne pense pas qu'Emmanuel Macron soit assez fou pour proposer de retirer le droit de vote aux non-vaccins.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Cela dit, personnellement, je ne pense pas qu'Emmanuel Macron soit assez fou pour proposer de retirer le droit de vote aux non-vaccins.


Je pense que c'est impossible d'empcher les non vaccins de voter.
Il existe des lois, on ne peut pas faire n'importe quoi, l c'est probablement contraire  la constitution ou une connerie du genre.

Macron est un psychopathe si il pouvait enlever le droit de vote aux non vaccins il le ferait. Il vrille compltement le type.
Mais en France on ne peut pas demander un pass vaccinal pour entrer dans un bureau de vote.

Si a se trouve ils vont organiser un vote  distance, comme a LREM pourra truquer le truc, Macron va se retrouver au second tour, les gens vont trouver a normal parce que les instituts de sondages les prparent  a depuis des mois.
Si Macron fait un second mandat il sera encore pire que le premier. (c'est difficile  imaginer car c'tait vraiment un mandat horrible)
Parce que l il n'y aura plus de limite, il pourra faire ce qu'il veut, il n'aura plus besoin de se proccuper de sa popularit. Ce serait terrible.
Dans le doute je vais me faire vacciner pour pouvoir faire barrage  LREM, sinon la France est foutue.
Il faut absolument dgager Macron du pouvoir, parce que c'est un danger.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Il y a aussi Franois Asselineau qui a pris cette dclaration d'Emmanuel Macron au premier degr :


Bon, comme, lui, il est au degr 0 de la politique, on peut dire qu'il fait des progrs.  ::ptdr::

----------


## pmithrandir

> Quand ma libert vient menacer celle des autres, je deviens un irresponsable. Un irresponsable nest plus un citoyen


Encore une fois, on monte beaucoup de choses pour pas grand chose... vive les lections...

Etre citoyen, c'est penser a la cite, a la communaut.
Donc ces personnes ne sont pas citoyennes dans leurs actes.

Aprs, est ce que l'on va leur enlever le droit de vote, il y a beaucoup a imaginer pour y arriver.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Encore une fois, on monte beaucoup de choses pour pas grand chose...


Quoi ?!  ::furax::  ::evilred:: 
Les dclarations de Macron sont extrmement graves, c'est purement scandaleux.
C'est trs bien que les politiques et les gens le critiquent. Il mrite de perdre de la popularit pour a ( mon avis il doit battre les records d'impopularit de Sarkozy et Hollande, c'est impossible de soutenir un cas pareil). Sur Twitter #JeNeSuisPlusUnCitoyen est en tendance et je trouve a sympa.

"Petit dictateur", "trumpisation", "cruaut" : aprs les propos d'Emmanuel Macron, les oppositions outres
 Un prsident ne devrait pas dire a  : lopposition scandalise par les propos de Macron sur les non-vaccins

C'est n'importe quoi d'essayer de normaliser ce qu'il fait en ce moment !
C'est un tar et puis c'est tout. Le ct chouette c'est que mme  l'international il passe pour un tar, ce qui est tout  fait mrit.




> Etre citoyen, c'est penser a la cite, a la communaut.


Ici a ne fonctionne pas, puisque les vaccins peuvent transmettre la maladie.
Ces vaccins sont peut-tre trs bien pour diminuer les chances de faire une forme grave pendant 4 mois, mais  part a ils ne sont pas gniaux.

Des nouveaux variants vont apparaitre et parmi eux il y aura des variants qui ne seront pas diminu par les doses de vaccins.
Et la nouvelle formule de Pfizer ne changera que dalle, des variants qui circuleront en avril n'en auront rien  foutre.

----------


## Gunny

> Encore une fois, on monte beaucoup de choses pour pas grand chose... vive les lections...
> 
> Etre citoyen, c'est penser a la cite, a la communaut.
> Donc ces personnes ne sont pas citoyennes dans leurs actes.
> 
> Aprs, est ce que l'on va leur enlever le droit de vote, il y a beaucoup a imaginer pour y arriver.


Personnellement je trouve a relativement ironique de la part de personnes qui utilisent "citoyen" comme de la ponctuation de critiquer le prsident de la Rpublique pour l'utiliser de la mme manire. Macron raconte assez de conneries pour que l'on ait pas besoin d'extrapoler  l'absurde ce qu'il raconte.

----------


## sanderbe

Bonsoir, 




> Personnellement je trouve a relativement ironique de la part de personnes qui utilisent "citoyen" comme de la ponctuation de critiquer le prsident de la Rpublique pour l'utiliser de la mme manire. Macron raconte assez de conneries pour que l'on ait pas besoin d'extrapoler  l'absurde ce qu'il raconte.


Tiens un expat qui aime pas macron  ::mrgreen::

----------


## ABCIWEB

> On peut reprocher a Macron de faire de la comm, avec mac fly et carlitto, mais tous les prsidents l'ont fait...


Quels tous ? Quel autre prsident avant lui a fait de la com avec la complicit de deux guignols sur les rseaux sociaux ? Auparavant les politiques se mettaient en scne avec le peuple pour parler d'un sujet, d'une cause,  propos d'un vnement etc. Les petits mots "d'esprit" pouvaient durer une  deux minutes mais c'tait en marge d'une interview et non pas l'essentiel du sujet. Mais l non, on passe au stade ultime avec plus d'une demi heure de com au service de sa seule personne pour faire jeune et branch, un concours d'anecdotes, c'est  dire un simple divertissement revendiqu comme tel.

On n'est plus du tout dans le mme ordre de grandeur, on descend ici au niveau 0 de la politique, la droite dcomplexe comme disait Sarkosy qui au passage, a inaugur la dcadence du discours et de l'action politique. On t'as tellement racont qu'on devait grer un tat comme une entreprise que tu trouves normal qu'un prsident utilise les mmes mthodes publicitaires que pour un placement de produits en utilisant des influenceurs internet. Au final tu acceptes tout au nom du modle managrial des entreprises, peu importe le contenu et la finalit, ce qui importe c'est la conqute de nouvelles parts de march, c'est l'esprit startup nation que tu vnres au dessus de tout et qui a droit sur tout.  

Et te voil plus ou moins malgr toi transform en bon petit soldat du nolibralisme aveugle o il ne s'agit pas de parler de sens, de bien commun, mais de rester focalis sur l'amlioration des marges et de la comptitivit avant tout, sur la maximisation des profits  court terme, y compris au dtriment du tout, au dtriment de la dignit des hommes et des quilibres sociaux et environnementaux.




> Macron fait beaucoup de sortie polmiques (comme d'emmerder les non vaccins) mais en gnral, c'est de la communication assume et prpare.
> On aime ou pas le contenu, mais c'est prpar et voulu, pas subit.


L encore tu privilgies la stratgie et la matrise au dtriment du contenu, peu importe le contenu. Mais  ce compte l on pourrait tout aussi bien faire l'apologie des plus grands dictateurs, trouver Trump tout  fait grandiose puisque sa communication est voulue, voter pour le crime organis qui est bien prpar, etc, etc. Le fait que ce soit voulu n'est pas un critre de qualit encore moins un gage de moralit ou d'honntet. 




> Et pour l'aspect dogmatique, j'entends par la l'incapacit  fdrer.
> Macron a runi une majorit large.
> Il les as malmens et mis au pas souvent... mais il a fdr aussi assez largement au centre.


Il a fdr quoi, 18% de l'lectorat au premier tour, pour une partie  cause de la trahison de Hollande et pour l'autre partie  cause de l'affaire Pnlope Fillon, et avec a il lui a fallu le soutien financier et mdiatique des cadors du cac 40. Macron n'a rien fdr du tout, il a bnfici d'un vote par dfaut au premier comme au second tour. Et ce que tu nommes le centre n'est pas le centre,  moins de soutenir que le nolibralisme est un systme quilibr "centriste", cette appellation n'a pas de sens. 




> Mlenchon n'est pas lu qu'il ne parle que de diffrence avec les personnes qui devrait tre ses allis aujourd'hui, et avec qui il devra gouverner demain.
> ...
> le principe de la prise de pouvoir est pourtant toujours le mme.
> Sourire a tout le monde pendant la campagne
> Une fois lu, faire ce qu'on veut.
> 
> L'inverse, ca ne fonctionne pas.


Tu t'acharnes sur Mlenchon mais ce n'est pas le seul responsable du morcellement  gauche de Macron. Enfin peu importe, je note qu'encore une fois tu ne parles pas de contenu ni de sens, tes critres de jugement se focalisent uniquement sur les stratgies de conqute du pouvoir, quelles qu'elle soient, quitte  faire la promotion du mensonge qui mne  l'imposture, peu importe pourvu que cela soit efficace. 





> Encore une fois, on monte beaucoup de choses pour pas grand chose... vive les lections...
> 
> Etre citoyen, c'est penser a la cite, a la communaut.
> Donc ces personnes ne sont pas citoyennes dans leurs actes.


On a rien mont du tout, c'est Macron qui a fait cette mise en scne pour monopoliser l'attention. Et fidle  ses habitudes, en ostracisant une partie de la population avec maintenant des termes d'emmerdeur patent. Tu acceptes et cautionnes des pratiques populistes condamnables en rduisant la politique  une stratgie de conqute, en mprisant le contenu, le fond et le sens. 

"Etre citoyen, c'est penser a la cite, a la communaut" disais-tu. Mais en mme temps tu dfends la dcadence du politique, l'imposture des lus au plus haut niveau, parce que ces ides sont portes par une propagande officielle soi-disant centriste et il ne t'en faut pas plus comme critre d'acceptation. On est dans une fosse  purin et tu en redemande parce que tu t'es habitu  l'odeur officielle qu'il est bon de sentir. Je ne vois pas dans quelle mesure tu penses  la cit,  la cohsion sociale,  la communaut,  l'intrt public, autant de proccupations qui ne transparaissent jamais dans tes propos, pas plus que dans les discours de ton prsident ftiche. On pourrait donc tout autant te reprocher ton manque de sens civique.

----------


## Ryu2000

> https://twitter.com/ElectionWiz/stat...78834409418758
> WATCH: A massive crowd of Parisians united against Emmanuel Macron and his Covid mandates chants "Liberte! Liberte! Liberte!"


a me rappel a :



====

Comme prvu Usrula Von Der Leyen est d'accord avec Macron :
La vaccination, une responsabilit collective qui prime sur l'individu, selon von der Leyen
a ne fonctionne pas leur truc, puisque les vaccins attrapent la maladie et contaminent les autres.
Ursula Von Der Leyen, Joe Biden, Justin Trudeau, Mark Rutte, Emmanuel Macron, etc, partagent la mme idologie.

====

Tous contre Macron !



> https://twitter.com/EdeVulpi/status/1478157490319728647
> Convergence LR-LFI sur lopposition au passe sanitaire. a se rveille  lAssemble.
> Les godillots en marche bientt mis en minorit ?


Edit :
 ::heart:: 
 On paie des impts, on respecte la loi, on est des citoyens !  : la mobilisation des anti-passe vaccinal en forte hausse en France



> Plus de 100 000 personnes ont manifest, samedi 8 janvier, pour protester contre le projet de passe vaccinal et les propos dEmmanuel Macron  lencontre des non-vaccins.
> 
>  Macron, on temmerde  : plusieurs milliers de personnes ont dfil, samedi 8 janvier,  Paris, *dans une ambiance calme, parfois festive*, pour protester contre la politique sanitaire du gouvernement face au Covid-19, notamment linstauration dun passe vaccinal, et rpliquer aux mots employs en dbut de semaine par le chef de lEtat, Emmanuel Macron, sur le fait d emmerder les non-vaccins .
> 
> *La participation a fortement progress par rapport aux dfils des dernires semaines*, avec plus de 100 000 personnes mobilises dans toute la France, dont 18 000  Paris, selon le ministre de lintrieur. Au plus fort de la mobilisation estivale, fin juillet 2021, la police avait comptabilis jusqu 200 000 manifestants.

----------


## pmithrandir

ABCIWEB,

Les grands moments de tl avec des prsidents qui rencontrent des franais, qui rencontrent des jeunes, qui vont en banlieue rouler des mcaniques, etc... tu appelles ca comment ?

C'est pas Giscard qui s'invitait  la tl tout le temps aussi pour faire sa comm ?

On remonte a Pompidou ou De Gaule pour ne plus avoir ces choses l... c'et a dire au moment ou la communication n'tait pas aussi prsente, un autre monde je dirai...
On peut le dplorer, mais Macron ne fait rien de plus que les autres. La seule diffrence, c'est de prendre des canaux et un type de discours actuels. Tu esprais le voir a la TV parler srieusement  la nation, il le fait 2 ou 3 fois par an et ca ne touche pas toute une partie de llectorat jeune, celui la mme qui est europiste et qui reprsente une rserve de voix importante.


Et oui, la politique ca commence par gagner les lections. L'opposition ne peut rien mettre en place.
Donc rassembler pour obtenir le pouvoir, c'est la premire chose  faire. 

Et je parle de Mlenchon parce qu'il est a gauche celui qui a surement la plus grosse machine lectorale, le plus grand programme... mais aussi qui selon moi n'a aucune chance. Parce que l'homme ne passe plus.
De part sa propension  exclure plutt que rassemblerDe part sa propension  appeler au complotisme de plus en plus souventDe part son manque de retenue et de calme
Il est donc celui qui va surement rcuprer le plus de voix, si l'on regarde les sondages... mais qui a le moins de marge de progression au dela de ces voix.

Hidalgo ou jadot peuvent monter a 25% sans difficults en rassemblant en candidat unique.
Mlenchon bloquera  15-18% (et encore je suis gnreux)
Ruffin monterait surement  25% tu remarqueras... parce qu'il n'a pas les casseroles de son mentor avec lui et qu'il a 46 ans... pas 70.

Un nerv de 46 ans, ca peut s'assagir...  70 ans, y a plus moyen.

Pour moi, Mlenchon sera le fossoyeur de la gauche  cette lection. Et pourtant il y avait un boulevard pour la gauche cette fois ci. Macron a dplac le curseur tellement  droite que l'espace politique est plus grand que jamais.Ne parlons mme pas du contexte qui entre gilet jaunes, rpression policire, limite des liberts publiques et service publique reconnut enfin indispensable par les gens... coche toutes les cases des combats historiques de la gauche.

----------


## Franois M.

> Hidalgo ou jadot peuvent monter a 25% sans difficults en rassemblant en candidat unique.


Affirmation dpourvue de fondement ; le total des voies de gauches reprsente entre 25% et 28%. (ce qui est confort par les rsultats du premier tour de 2017, d'ailleurs, qui sont parfaitement en ligne avec les sondages actuels)
Dire que Hidalgo ou Jadot peuvent monter a 25%, c'est aussi absurde que de dire que, par exemple, Pcresse ou Lepen pourraient tre lues au premier tour en cas dunion des droites sous prtexte que si on additionne les sondages de VP, MLP et EZ on a la majorit absolue.
On a eu un exemple "probant" d'union de la gauche ds le 1er tour aux rgionales dans les Hauts de France : ca a cass des briques, clairement.  ::ptdr::

----------


## Ryu2000

> ds le 1er tour aux rgionales


Il y a une diffrence entre les lections prsidentielles et les autres.
Normalement il devrait y avoir 0 maire LREM, 0 rgion LREM, etc. Mais par contre LREM a gagn la prsidentielle en 2017.

Ce parti ne devrait jamais s'installer dans le paysage politique Franais.
Il faut qu'LREM meurt et qu'on en parle plus, c'est tellement de la merde qu'il nous ferait presque regretter le PS et l'UMP

----------


## pmithrandir

> Affirmation dpourvue de fondement ; le total des voies de gauches reprsente entre 25% et 28%. (ce qui est confort par les rsultats du premier tour de 2017, d'ailleurs, qui sont parfaitement en ligne avec les sondages actuels)


C'est bien ce que je dis.
En cas de candidature unique, Jadot, Hidalgo, Ruffin peuvent rassembler 25% des lecteurs au premier tour.
Mlenchon peinera  dpasser les 12-13% (au profit de Macron trs largement)
Taubira, je la placerais entre les 2.

----------


## Ryu2000

"JOURNE BLANCHE": LA FCPE APPELLE LES PARENTS  NE PAS ENVOYER LES ENFANTS  L'COLE LE 13 JANVIER



> Aprs les enseignants, les parents d'lves. La Fdration des conseils de parents d'lves (FCPE) a publi ce lundi un communiqu dans lequel elle appelle les parents d'enfants scolariss  ne pas les envoyer en classe jeudi 13 janvier. La FCPE rejoint ainsi l'appel  la grve du 13 janvier lanc vendredi par plusieurs syndicats d'enseignants. Ils protestent contre les protocoles actuellement en place  l'cole pour lutter contre la propagation du Covid-19.
> (...)
> La FCPE explique dans son communiqu *reprocher au gouvernement de ne pas mettre les moyens en place pour que les tablissements scolaires puissent respecter les protocoles sanitaires* contre le Covid-19, protger ainsi les lves de la contamination, et ce malgr des demandes de financement de leur part.

----------


## sanderbe

Bonsoir, 




> ABCIWEB,
> 
> Les grands moments de tl avec des prsidents qui rencontrent des franais, qui rencontrent des jeunes, qui vont en banlieue rouler des mcaniques, etc... tu appelles ca comment ?
> 
> C'est pas Giscard qui s'invitait  la tl tout le temps aussi pour faire sa comm ?
> 
> On remonte a Pompidou ou De Gaule pour ne plus avoir ces choses l... c'et a dire au moment ou la communication n'tait pas aussi prsente, un autre monde je dirai...
> On peut le dplorer, mais Macron ne fait rien de plus que les autres. La seule diffrence, c'est de prendre des canaux et un type de discours actuels. Tu esprais le voir a la TV parler srieusement  la nation, il le fait 2 ou 3 fois par an et ca ne touche pas toute une partie de llectorat jeune, celui la mme qui est europiste et qui reprsente une rserve de voix importante.
> 
> ...





> Il y a une diffrence entre les lections prsidentielles et les autres.
> Normalement il devrait y avoir 0 maire LREM, 0 rgion LREM, etc. Mais par contre LREM a gagn la prsidentielle en 2017.
> 
> Ce parti ne devrait jamais s'installer dans le paysage politique Franais.
> Il faut qu'LREM meurt et qu'on en parle plus, c'est tellement de la merde qu'il nous ferait presque regretter le PS et l'UMP


Vos politiques en France sont vraiment de vrai magouilleurs et incommensurables ...  ::weird:: 

Le Pen, Zemmour, Dupont-Aignan qui rament pour avoir des parrainages alors qu'ils reprsentent 35  45 % des franais pour la droite. Hormis Mlenchon qui fait 10  15% pour la gauche. 

Quand je vois comment Hidalgo ou Jadot ptent plus haut que leur cul avec des scores rels microscopiques de 2  5 % et se revendique lgitime et majoritaire ! On nage en plein dlire  :8O:  .

---

En Belgique quand on regarde la composition politique en Flandres par exemple. NVA et Vlaams Belang reprsentent 40  50 % de llectorat. La c'est reprsentatif .  

En Wallonie c'est aussi plutt reprsentatif . PS, Ecolo, DFI , CDH. Un forte concentration de centre gauche  centre. 

---

Comme en Suisse,  quand des proportionnelles ? 

A quand aussi la fin de ce systme de parrainages boiteux ? Rsultat des courses les candidats les plus lgitimes rament, quand les moins lgitimes ont un boulevard sous leur pied ???!!!  ::?: 

---

Aprs personnelle tant belge je ne vote pas en France  ::ptdr::  , donc si les franais se font entuber par leur politiques ^^

---

https://www.valeursactuelles.com/pol...dupont-aignan/

----------


## pmithrandir

> "JOURNE BLANCHE": LA FCPE APPELLE LES PARENTS  NE PAS ENVOYER LES ENFANTS  L'COLE LE 13 JANVIER


Avec le covid la classe est dj pas beaucoup ouverte... alors une greve la dessus....




> Bonsoir, 
> 
> Vos politiques en France sont vraiment de vrai magouilleurs et incommensurables ... 
> 
> Le Pen, Zemmour, Dupont-Aignan qui rament pour avoir des parrainages alors qu'ils reprsentent 35  45 % des franais pour la droite. Hormis Mlenchon qui fait 10  15% pour la gauche.


C'est du pipeau.
Ils les auront leurs parrainages, sans difficults mme.
Parce qu'ils sont utiles.

Le pen seule, arrive en tete au premier tour
Zemmour seul, pareil
les deux pas prsent, c'est un dni qui met a republique par terre...

Les 2 prsents, c'est normalement pas d'extreme au second tour...




> Quand je vois comment Hidalgo ou Jadot ptent plus haut que leur cul avec des scores rels microscopiques de 2  5 % et se revendique lgitime et majoritaire ! On nage en plein dlire  .
> 
> ---
> 
> En Belgique quand on regarde la composition politique en Flandres par exemple. NVA et Vlaams Belang reprsentent 40  50 % de llectorat. La c'est reprsentatif .  
> 
> En Wallonie c'est aussi plutt reprsentatif . PS, Ecolo, DFI , CDH. Un forte concentration de centre gauche  centre. 
> 
> ---
> ...


Quand un belge vient expliquer comment former un systme electorale pour former un gouvernement stable... c'est toujours un succs  ::D: 


(au dela du trait d'humour, je suis d'accord avec toi, la proportionnelle ferait beaucoup de bien en France.

Rien que d'lire le prsident aprs les dputs, ca changerait tout !!!

----------


## Ryu2000

> En cas de candidature unique, Jadot, Hidalgo, Ruffin peuvent rassembler 25% des lecteurs au premier tour.


Il n'y aura jamais ce type d'alliance.
Et de toute faon l'alliance de tous les partis de gauche est plus faible que l'alliance entre 2 gros partis de droite, par exemple Zemmour + RN, ou LR + LREM.
Les partis de gauche ne peuvent pas se blairer entre eux ( part le PS et EELV peut-tre).




> Avec le covid la classe est dj pas beaucoup ouverte... alors une greve la dessus....


Oui mais l'important c'est de toujours mettre en avant l'incomptence du gouvernement.

Regardez moi ce connard par exemple :



> https://twitter.com/GillesWell/statu...75735010050053
> Auditionn au Snat, Olivier Vran justifie la fermeture de 5000 lits en pleine pandmie :   On n'a pas ferm des lits intentionnellement. Il y a des chambres doubles qui sont devenues des chambres seules  Un mensonge de plus !!


L a doit tre une enseignante qui explique pourquoi Castex est  ct de la plaque :



> https://twitter.com/SNESFSU/status/1480628692015534080
> #Castex20h a annonc un allgement du protocole. Rien pour scuriser les collges et lyces. Le recours aux autotests et aux attestations ne permet pas de reprer efficacement les cas positifs, de tracer, d'isoler. Une copie hors sujet, 
> @JeanCastex ! #StopMepris #Grve13janvier


a illustre que la stratgie du gouvernement ne fonctionne pas :



> https://twitter.com/EChabriere/statu...35221699670020
> 
> Plus de cas + que l'anne dernire
> Autant d'hospitalisations que l'anne dernire
> Moins de lits que l'anne dernire
> Le pass est un fiasco
> 
> Et si on rflchissait   une vraie stratgie sanitaire efficace base sur la science.

----------


## Franois M.

> C'est bien ce que je dis.
> En cas de candidature unique, Jadot, Hidalgo, Ruffin peuvent rassembler 25% des lecteurs au premier tour..


Absolument pas, c'est ce que j'explique au dessus.

----------


## pmithrandir

> Absolument pas, c'est ce que j'explique au dessus.


Je prends pourtant tes chiffres, ou tu dis que la gauche a 25-28% des voix en gnral.
Donc une candidature unique... ca rassemble je pense 90% de ces voix, soit environ 25%

----------


## Franois M.

> Donc une candidature unique... ca rassemble je pense 90% de ces voix


Absolument pas, c'est un pur fantasme.

----------


## Ryu2000

Je crois qu'il dit que si aucun parti de cette liste ne se prsente :
- LO
- NPA
- PCF
- LFI
- EELV
- PS
Mais que les cadres de ces partis se mettent  soutenir une nouvelle candidature, peut-tre qu'elle pourrait arriver au second tour.

Mais c'est totalement utopique, aucun des candidats de gauche ne va refuser de se prsenter.
De toute faon il n'y a plus le temps d'tablir un programme.
Ils ne se rendent pas compte  quel point Macron est un danger, donc ils n'ont pas compris l'importance de s'allier pour essayer de le faire tomber.

Il est impossible de mettre ces 6 partis d'accord.

----------


## pmithrandir

> De toute faon il n'y a plus le temps d'tablir un programme.


Le gros mot... tu as vu le programme de pecresse, celui de le pen ou mme de jadot ?

 ::D:

----------


## Franois M.

> Je crois qu'il dit que si aucun parti de cette liste ne se prsente :
> - LO
> - NPA
> - PCF
> - LFI
> - EELV
> - PS
> Mais que les cadres de ces partis se mettent  soutenir une nouvelle candidature, peut-tre qu'elle pourrait arriver au second tour..


Oui, mais c'est aussi fantasmatique que l'exemple que je donnais d'lection de Le Pen ou de Pcresse au 1er tour.
Ce genre d'arithmtique lectorale marche trs mal dans la pratique.

----------


## sanderbe

Bonjour, 




> Quand un belge vient expliquer comment former un systme electorale pour former un gouvernement stable... c'est toujours un succs


1) La Belgique est un bordel politique je confirme.

2) On est le pays qui dtient le record du monde sans gouvernement.

----------


## Franois M.

> 2) On est le pays qui dtient le record du monde sans gouvernement.


Ceci dit, a montre que on peut s'en dispenser (du moins dans un tat fdral comme la Belgique).

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Je crois qu'il dit que si aucun parti de cette liste ne se prsente :
> - LO
> - NPA
> - PCF
> - LFI
> - EELV
> - PS
> Mais que les cadres de ces partis se mettent  soutenir une nouvelle candidature, peut-tre qu'elle pourrait arriver au second tour.
> 
> ...


Votre problme avec la "gauche", c'est que vous comptez le PS et EELV comme des partis de gauche, ce qu'ils ne sont pas.

----------


## Franois M.

> Votre problme avec la "gauche", c'est que vous comptez le PS et EELV comme des partis de gauche, ce qu'ils ne sont pas.


Le PS est un parti de gauche (mme si son aile la plus  gauche pue terriblement), EELV limite (il est difficile de ne pas qualifier limmonde Mme Rousseau d'extrmiste de gauche) , et LFI est dextrme gauche.

La bonne grille c'est celle l :

LFI : EG
EELV : entre EG et G
PS : G
LREM : centre G
LR : centre D
Reconqute : D
RN : national-baroque.

----------


## Ryu2000

> tu as vu le programme de pecresse


C'est vrai qu'en 2017 Macron a t lu sans programme. Donc a n'intresse pas tant les gens que a.

Mais en cas d'alliance de plusieurs partis, il faut bien se mettre d'accord.
Si j'tais un lecteur NPA ou LO, je n'aurais pas confiance dans le PS ni EELV, donc je voudrais voir le programme pour tre certains que des promesses qui m'intressent y figurent.




> Ce genre d'arithmtique lectorale marche trs mal dans la pratique.


Si les 6 partis de gauche s'alliaient pour ne prsenter qu'un projet, les lecteurs de gauche n'auraient pas trop le choix.
Ils n'iraient pas massivement aller voter pour un parti centriste comme l'UPR par exemple.

L il y a moyen d'utiliser la stratgie du barrage, le projet en commun dirait, "si vous ne votez pas pour nous, la France pourrait se faire diriger par Zemmour ou pire : Macron".
Et l d'un coup tous les lecteurs se prcipiteraient pour viter une rlection de Macron.
Thoriquement c'est possible, la chose impossible c'est une alliance entre les partis de gauche.

Autant pour bloquer le RN dans les lections rgionales ou je ne sais pas quoi, au second tour tu peux voir des alliances PCF/LR, LR/LREM, PS/LR, PS/LREM, etc.
Mais alors pour bloquer Macron  la prsidentielle il n'y a plus personne, l d'un coup on l'entend moins le front rpublicain.

====
Edit :



> Le PS est un parti de gauche


Il y a des cadres comme Anne Hidalgo qui pourraient trs bien tre chez LREM.




> EELV limite


Jadot irait trs bien chez LREM (il pourrait finir ministre de l'cologie comme Hulot).
C'est un libral !

Primaire cologiste : Yannick Jadot ou lambition dun "pragmatique"



> Candidat le plus  mme de faire gagner lcologie en 2022 pour les uns, cologiste *trop libral pour les autres*, Yannick Jadot divise les lecteurs de la primaire cologiste. Candidat phmre en 2017, il compte cette fois-ci tre candidat jusquau bout.


Si j'tais un lecteur cologiste je ne voterai pas Jadot.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Le PS est un parti de gauche (mme si son aile la plus  gauche pue terriblement), EELV limite (il est difficile de ne pas qualifier limmonde Mme Rousseau d'extrmiste de gauche) , et LFI est dextrme gauche.
> 
> La bonne grille c'est celle l :
> 
> LFI : EG
> EELV : entre EG et G
> PS : G
> LREM : centre G
> LR : centre D
> ...


On n'a pas le mme classement.
Pour moi la bonne lecture (et il suffit de voir les politiques des 3 derniers quinquennats pour s'en rendre compte)
LFI : G
EELV : Centre droit
PS : Centre droit  droite
LREM : Droite
LR : Droite  extrme droite
Reconqute : Idiot Utile pour Macron et LR
RN : Extrme droite

Le PS, ce n'est plus Parti Socialiste mais Parti Socital.

----------


## Gunny

> Votre problme avec la "gauche", c'est que vous comptez le PS et EELV comme des partis de gauche, ce qu'ils ne sont pas.


Le PS post-Hollande peut raisonnablement tre considr de gauche. EELV oui ils ne sont pas fortement ancrs  gauche. Mais pour le calcul ce qui compte ce n'est pas de savoir si les partis sont de gauche, mais si les lecteurs le sont.

----------


## Franois M.

> Jadot irait trs bien chez LREM (il pourrait finir ministre de l'cologie comme Hulot).
> C'est un libral !


Merci pour ce moment de franche rigolade !   ::ptdr:: 

Il n'y a pas de libraux en France depuis  que Alain Madelin (libral trs modr pourtant ....) s'est retir de la vie politique; quant  qualifier ce parti de gauche LREM de libral, l il faut arrter les substances prohibes .....

La souillure tatiste a contamin tous les esprits, mme  droite il n'y a plus de libraux.

Ah si, ce matin, Gaspard Koenig a annonc vouloir tre candidat, mais je doute fort qu'il obtienne ses 500 signatures. Si c'est le cas, je pense qu'il aura mon vote.

----------


## Franois M.

> On n'a pas le mme classement.
> Pour moi la bonne lecture (et il suffit de voir les politiques des 3 derniers quinquennats pour s'en rendre compte).


Prcisment c'est la politique des trois derniers quinquennat qui dtermine ma grille mme si je t'accorde que situer LR au centre droit est un peu gnreux (on se rappellera du sinistre Sarko, lu sur un programme de center droit et qui a fait un quinquennat aussi  gauche que Chirac).

----------


## Franois M.

> C
> 
> Si les 6 partis de gauche s'alliaient pour ne prsenter qu'un projet, les lecteurs de gauche n'auraient pas trop le choix.
> Ils n'iraient pas massivement aller voter pour un parti centriste comme l'UPR par exemple.
> 
> L il y a moyen d'utiliser la stratgie du barrage, le projet en commun dirait, "si vous ne votez pas pour nous, la France pourrait se faire diriger par Zemmour ou pire : Macron".
> Et l d'un coup tous les lecteurs se prcipiteraient pour viter une rlection de Macron.
> Thoriquement c'est possible, la chose impossible c'est une alliance entre les partis de gauche.
> .


De toute faon, vos fantasmes totalitaires ne se raliseront pas :  la gauche non macroniste sera balaye  la prsidentielle.

Aprs, il faut ensuite lui enfoncer la tte aux lgislatives (une AN quasiment purifie de la gauche non macroniste est envisageable selon certaines projections)  et ensuite en terminer avec sa dictature intellectuelle; c'est la o le plus dur commence.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Il n'y a pas de libraux en France depuis  que Alain Madelin (libral trs modr pourtant ....)


Comme d'habitude pour les libraux-sceptique tout est libral, et pour les fanatiques du libralisme rien n'est libral.
C'est comme les gens de gauche qui classent tous les partis  droite, et les gens de droite qui classent tout les partis  gauche.
C'est le sophisme de l'cossais "LREM ce n'est pas la vraie droite".

Alors qu'en tant un peu neutre, on voit bien que LREM est  droite, avec des touches de socitale qui n'ont aucun intrt.
Jadot est trs critiqu :
Pour Yannick Jadot, lcologie doit aussi passer par lconomie de march



> Depuis quelques jours, le positionnement pro-conomie de march de Yannick Jadot dfrise la gauche. Sur son blog, Jean-Luc Mlenchon a fustig un retour  lcologie de march. *Yannick Jadot semble vouloir concilier cologie et libralisme avec lobjectif lectoraliste de rcuprer une partie des lecteurs de Macron  la prsidentielle*, a-t-il charg, tandis que Benot Hamon a critiqu le positionnement ni droite ni gauche de llu, qui ne veut plus se rclamer que de lcologie.


Salaud de libral !
Elections europennes 2019 : Yannick Jadot accus de dfendre une  cologie de march 



> Mardi 5 mars, Jean-Luc Mlenchon a attaqu lcologiste dans un post de blog intitul  Jadot ne sen cache pas : retour  lcologie de march .  Yannick Jadot retourne officiellement  ses convictions librales bien connues des adhrents d[Europe Ecologie-Les Verts] , crit le chef de file des  insoumis .*  [Il] semble vouloir concilier cologie et libralisme. Il se dit favorable  la libre entreprise et  lconomie de march.*


Si l'union des gauches est impossible, c'est un peu de la faute de l'UE :
Union de la gauche : les diffrends qui opposent les deux camps



> Dans le second, Yannick Jadot justement, Fabien Roussel, et Jean-Luc Mlenchon. Depuis le dbut, le candidat insoumis dit que lunion na pas de sens. *Trop de dsaccords sur le fond, sur lUnion europenne par exemple*, et pas assez de bnfices, les voix ne sadditionnant pas comme les logos des partis selon lui. Il a donc logiquement rejet la primaire. Ce nest pas mon affaire, a-t-il encore rpt ce dimanche sur RTL. Avant de concder un pas vers le rassemblement mais seulement aprs le premier tour : Je prends lengagement, si jarrive au deuxime tour, que ds le lendemain la discussion sera ouverte pour la majorit  former au gouvernement.


Si il n'y avait pas l'Union Europenne il y aurait un sujet de dsaccord en moins.

----------


## flow10000

> Le PS est un parti de gauche (mme si son aile la plus  gauche pue terriblement), EELV limite (il est difficile de ne pas qualifier limmonde Mme Rousseau d'extrmiste de gauche) , et LFI est dextrme gauche.
> 
> La bonne grille c'est celle l :
> 
> LFI : EG
> EELV : entre EG et G
> PS : G
> *LREM : centre G*
> LR : centre D
> ...


Non

----------


## Franois M.

Tiens, l'union de la gauche en marche; deux winners vont s'associer : https://www.lepoint.fr/presidentiell...59999_3121.php

Vous tes sauvs !

----------


## sanderbe

Bonjour, 




> Ah si, ce matin, Gaspard Koenig a annonc vouloir tre candidat, mais je doute fort qu'il obtienne ses 500 signatures. Si c'est le cas, je pense qu'il aura mon vote.


C'est un libral ^^  ::mouarf::  . Il a le mrite de prendre un sujet de fond : le mille-feuilles administratif et surnormalisation

----------


## Ryu2000

Grve des enseignants contre le protocole sanitaire : "On ne fait pas une grve contre un virus", rpond Blanquer



> A deux jours de la grve, le ministre de l'Education nationale a rpondu aux grvistes, estimant que "ce n'est pas une grve qui rsout les problmes".


Ils ne manifestent pas contre un virus ils manifestent contre un gouvernementLa grve est un moyen d'informer le gouvernement que son plan c'est de la merde

Il est nervant lui :



> L'ensemble des syndicats reprsentatifs ont appel  la grve dans l'Education nationale jeudi, dnonant "une pagaille indescriptible" dans les coles en raison du protocole sanitaire mis en place et "un sentiment fort d'abandon et de colre parmi les personnels". Pour Jean-Michel Blanquer, "*c'est dommage d'avoir une journe qui va perturber davantage le systme*", a-t-il dit. "Il y a des problmes, je suis le premier  le reconnatre, c'est difficile mais c'est difficile dans tous les pays." "Comme je formule l'espoir que c'est notre dernire vague, a serait dommage de se diviser dans cette dernire ligne droite qui est trs dure, trs complique pour tous les acteurs", a-t-il ajout.


Par rapport  tout ce qu'on vcu les lves et les parents d'lves en 2020, 2021, 2022 (nous ne sommes que le 11 janvier, mais  l'cole ils sont dj fatigu par 2022), cette journe de grve est compltement ngligeable.

Le gars est en train de crer de la division et il dit "j'en appelle  la fois au sang-froid,  l'unit de la nation".
Ils sont tous comme a chez LREM, il n'y en a pas un pour rattraper l'autre, c'est une dream-team de connards :
- Grald Darmanin
- Emmanuel Macron
- Christophe Castaner
- Jean-Michel Blanquer
- Jean Castex
- Olivier Vran
- Amlie de Montchalin

Il y a tellement de ministres nul  chier qu'on en oublierait presque ric Dupond-Moretti et Roselyne Bachelot.
Si LREM repasse, a va tre tellement difficile  ::(:  a me dprime  ::no::  ::cry::

----------


## ONTAYG

> Si LREM repasse, a va tre tellement difficile  a me dprime


Il faut aussi se dire qui aurait mieux fait ? En fait personnellement je ne sais pas.

Mme s'il y a eu de nombreuses incohrences, des adaptations de dernires minutes qui auraient eut la solution toute faite ? Qui aurait ds le premier jours trouv la solution ?

A mon avis personne.

----------


## pmithrandir

Pour les coles, je ne vois pas le protocole qui pourrait fonctionner.
Dans tous les cas tu te prends une vole de bois vert.

Tu mets les enfants  la maison, arret du pays, retad important des enfants pour le niveau scolaire, surtout les plus dfavoriss, enfants qui sont livrs a eux mme.Tu les mets a l'cole : flambe du COVID et mise en danger des enseignantsTu fermes les classes sans pravis parce qu'il y a un cas, tu cr de l'incertitude et avec Omicron, c'est un nombre incalculable de classe qui ferme. (dans l'quipe l'autre jours, sur 4 parents, seul 1 avait la classe de sa fille ouverte)Tu ne les fermes pas rapidement, flambe pidmique immdiate... 

Moi je ne vois pas quoi faire en tout cas... dans tous les cas on perd.

----------


## Ryu2000

N'importe qui sauf lui, je suis dans l'nergie qui a mise Hollande au pouvoir en 2012, les Franais n'en pouvaient tellement plus de Sarkozy, qu'ils taient prt  voter pour n'importe quelle personne qui se retrouverait contre Sarkozy au second tour. (c'est a qu'on appelle l'alternance)
Est-ce que ce fut une bonne stratgie ? Bof, puisque c'est sous Hollande que commena la carrire politique de Macron. (cela dit si Sarkozy avait gagn, peut-tre que Macron se serait galement retrouv ministre de l'conomie, aprs tout Attali est autant pote avec le PS qu'avec LR...)

Le truc dommage ce serait que Pcresse passe, parce qu'on ne sentirait pas des masses de diffrences avec Macron
Bon aprs il faut relativiser l on a enchain UMP, PS, LREM, et au final c'est globalement la mme ligne politique, c'est juste qu'LREM est plus violent que les autres, mais c'est toujours l'UMPS.

----------


## ONTAYG

> N'importe qui sauf lui


Quand je vois les autres, je t'avoue que je souhaite qu'il reste car pour moi ce sera encore pire.

----------


## pmithrandir

Moi j'espre soit : 
 - un sursaut aprs la primaire populaire pour dgager un candidat srieux a gauche
 - un truc qui empche Mlenchon de se prsenter (et si possible de se mler de llection), et laisse son second prendre le relai.

C'est les seuls cas ou j'entrevois une sortie de Macron souhaitable.
L'alternative, c'est Pecresse, Zemmour ou Lepen au pouvoir. Et je prfre encore Macron. Des 5, ca reste le plus supportable.

----------


## ONTAYG

> - un sursaut aprs la primaire populaire pour dgager un candidat srieux a gauche


Je suis d'accord, mais il faudrait qu'ils mettent leurs egos de cot, et c'est loin d'tre le cas. En fait dans leur comportement (attention je ne parle pas de programme) ils n'ont rien de gauche.

----------


## Ryu2000

Vous tes mignon avec votre primaire populaire mais pour l'instant a n'intresse que des petits candidats qui n'ont pas de parti comme Montebourg et Taubira.
Il faudrait un miracle pour que des partis renoncent  leur candidature.
===
LE SYNDICAT DES INFIRMIERS DE L'DUCATION NATIONALE APPELLE  SON TOUR  LA GRVE LE 13 JANVIER



> Aprs les syndicats enseignants et les parents d'lves, le syndicat des infirmiers et infirmires de l'Education nationale SNICS-FSU appelle  son tour  une journe de grve ce jeudi 13 janvier. Le syndicat parle d'une "*gestion calamiteuse, chaotique*" de la crise sanitaire du Covid-19 dans les coles. "*Dni, manque danticipation, insuffisances, grande dsorganisation, le constat est pre*", pour ces professionnels de sant, est-il crit.
> (...)
> Le SNICS-FSU rclame davantage de moyens pour les infirmiers de l'Education nationale, qui sont "*parmi les personnels les plus exposs, submerges par la gestion des lves cas positifs et cas contacts*", mais aussi par les questionnements des parents, "*perdus dans les protocoles sanitaires  rptition*" et qui "narrivent pas  faire tester leurs enfants".
> 
> Il dnonce au passage le manque de personnel, "*avec 7700 emplois pour couvrir plus de 60.000 sites scolaires et 13 millions dlves*", ce qui entraine "*un puisement professionnel de plus en plus alarmant et sans matriel de protection adapt*".
> 
> Pour palier "*ces conditions de travail intenables*", c'est "un plan d'urgence" qui est rclam par ces professionnels de sant: "le recrutement immdiat dinfirmires" et "une cration massive d'emplois infirmiers pour faire face  cette pidmie et  ses consquences au long court".

----------


## Pyramidev

> Pour les coles, je ne vois pas le protocole qui pourrait fonctionner.
> Dans tous les cas tu te prends une vole de bois vert.


Dj, on pourrait arrter d'obliger inutilement les lves de porter le masque  l'extrieur pour qu'ils puissent enfin respirer, surtout ceux qui font du sport. D'ailleurs, si on se souciait de la sant des enfants, on les laisserait faire du sport sans masque  la rcration.
En fait, le gouvernement ne semble pas essayer d'tre efficace, mais surtout de faire semblant d'tre efficace aux yeux d'un public mal inform. Psychologiquement, plus une mesure est contraignante, plus elle semble efficace. Mais c'est seulement un biais psychologique.

----------


## Gunny

> Pour les coles, je ne vois pas le protocole qui pourrait fonctionner.
> Dans tous les cas tu te prends une vole de bois vert.
> 
> Tu mets les enfants  la maison, arret du pays, retad important des enfants pour le niveau scolaire, surtout les plus dfavoriss, enfants qui sont livrs a eux mme.Tu les mets a l'cole : flambe du COVID et mise en danger des enseignantsTu fermes les classes sans pravis parce qu'il y a un cas, tu cr de l'incertitude et avec Omicron, c'est un nombre incalculable de classe qui ferme. (dans l'quipe l'autre jours, sur 4 parents, seul 1 avait la classe de sa fille ouverte)Tu ne les fermes pas rapidement, flambe pidmique immdiate... 
> 
> Moi je ne vois pas quoi faire en tout cas... dans tous les cas on perd.


Le problme surtout c'est que Blanquer vit dans une ralit parallle. Les protocoles n'ont ni queue ni tte, changent constamment, et sont impossibles  appliquer dans la plupart des cas. J'ai plusieurs membre de ma famille dans l'ducation nationale, ils disent tous la mme chose. Le ministre de l'ducation Nationale est rarement dirig par une lumire, mais avec Blanquer on touche le fond, et ce depuis le dbut de son mandat.

----------


## sanderbe

Bonsoir, 




> Moi je ne vois pas quoi faire en tout cas... dans tous les cas on perd.


Faire comme en Sude . On continue les geste barrires ... Par contre mme avec Omicron on laisse les gens venir travailler. Prendre la prcaution de prvenir qu'on a le covid (du moment que c'est pas la peste bubonique). 

Les Norvgiens ont pas fait comme les Sudois. Maintenant c'est eux qui sont dans une situation catastrophique 




> Et je prfre encore Macron. Des 5, ca reste le plus supportable.


T'es maso  ::weird::  ?

Aprs 5 annes d'Absurdistan tu en redemandes ?  ::aie::  

Vous tes fou vous les franais ...

----------


## Mat.M

Qu'est-ce que vous y connaissez Mr Sanderbe ( anciennement Tanaka59 ? ) en Sude et en Sudoises ?  ::mouarf:: 

Vous avez visit le Wasa  Stockholm pour nous dire des trucs pareils ?




> C'est un libral ^^  . Il a le mrite de prendre un sujet de fond : le mille-feuilles administratif et surnormalisation


le problme de trop supprimer le mille-feuille administratif donc les couches tatiques, c'est un truc dont je me suis rendu compte, c'est la dsertion de ltat dans certains territoires perdus de la rpublique et le risque de sparatisme territorial...
Ltat comme entit quasi mtaphysique, on va dire avec la Rpublique platonicienne, manque de constituant,de matire, de cailloux bref tout ce que vous voulez, ldifice peut s'crouler un jour ou l'autre..

----------


## pmithrandir

> T'es maso  ?
> 
> Aprs 5 annes d'Absurdistan tu en redemandes ?  
> 
> Vous tes fou vous les franais ...


Oui, 

Zemmour Et le pen incarne tout ce que je mprise le plus.
Pcresse incarne des ides trop individualistes pour moi et je pense qu elle va se faire dborder par sa droite.
Je pense que Mlenchon est incapable de se matriser ni de gouverner parce que a demande une capacit  rassembler ou couter dont il n a jamais fait preuve.

Donc oui... des 5 je prfres Macron. Et pourtant c est pas son programme que je prfre...

----------


## sanderbe

Bonsoir, 




> Qu'est-ce que vous y connaissez Mr Sanderbe en Sude et en Sudoises ? 
> 
> Vous avez visit le Wasa  Stockholm pour nous dire des trucs pareils ?


Je lis la presse comme vous mon cher Mat.M ... La Belgique n'est pas un pays darrirs non plus  ::aie::  . La Belgique tant un petit , nous les Belges suivons beaucoup l'actualit en France (langue commune) . Bon quand on voit vos politiques on prfre vous laisser  ::ptdr::  ... et vous plaindre  ::?: 




> le problme de trop supprimer le mille-feuille administratif donc les couches tatiques, c'est un truc dont je me suis rendu compte, c'est la dsertion de ltat dans certains territoires perdus de la rpublique et le risque de sparatisme territorial...


De toutes les faons beaucoup d'lus franais feraient n'importe quoi avec les budgets. Donc rver d'un pays fdral faon Suisse ou Allemagne, la encore c'est un doux euphmisme. 




> Oui, 
> 
> Zemmour Et le pen incarne tout ce que je mprise le plus.
> Pcresse incarne des ides trop individualistes pour moi et je pense qu elle va se faire dborder par sa droite.
> Je pense que Mlenchon est incapable de se matriser ni de gouverner parce que a demande une capacit  rassembler ou couter dont il n a jamais fait preuve.
> 
> Donc oui... des 5 je prfres Macron. Et pourtant c est pas son programme que je prfre...


Z'avez bien du courage

----------


## ONTAYG

> Oui, 
> 
> Zemmour Et le pen incarne tout ce que je mprise le plus.
> Pcresse incarne des ides trop individualistes pour moi et je pense qu elle va se faire dborder par sa droite.
> Je pense que Mlenchon est incapable de se matriser ni de gouverner parce que a demande une capacit  rassembler ou couter dont il n a jamais fait preuve.
> 
> Donc oui... des 5 je prfres Macron. Et pourtant c est pas son programme que je prfre...


Je ne peux qu'tre d'accord avec cela. 
Mme si on n'est pas d'accord avec certaines choses, il a pris des dcisions difficiles et impopulaires mais qui ont donns des rsultats,  chaque confinement on a limiter la propagation du virus. 
Et les Franais oublient vite que grce au chmage pay par l'tat, aux aides sur les entreprises une bonne partie de celles ci n'ont pas licencis et ont pu redmarrer, ce qui n'est pas le cas dans tous les pays.
Il y bien sr eu de la casse, mais elle a t limite.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Le PS post-Hollande peut raisonnablement tre considr de gauche.


Le PS post-Hollande, a n'existe pas. Le PS est mort avec Hollande ! Y a qu' voir le score de Hamon en 2017, et il sera peut-tre meilleur que celui d'Hidalgo + Taubira  ::aie::

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Moi j'espre soit : 
>  - un sursaut aprs la primaire populaire pour dgager un candidat srieux a gauche
>  - un truc qui empche Mlenchon de se prsenter (et si possible de se mler de llection), et laisse son second prendre le relai.


a, c'est utopique. Melenchon est incapable de laisser sa place (ego surdimensionn)




> C'est les seuls cas ou j'entrevois une sortie de Macron souhaitable.
> L'alternative, c'est Pecresse, Zemmour ou Lepen au pouvoir. Et je prfre encore Macron. Des 5, ca reste le plus supportable.


Moi, je pense qu'il faut virer Macron. Pecresse me donne envie de vomir. Reste donc que Zemmour ou  Le Pen !  ::calim2::

----------


## ONTAYG

> Moi, je pense qu'il faut virer Macron. Pecresse me donne envie de vomir. Reste donc que Zemmour ou  Le Pen !


En rsumant on est mal barr.

----------


## Ryu2000

> grce au chmage pay par l'tat, aux aides sur les entreprises une bonne partie de celles ci n'ont pas licencis et ont pu redmarrer


C'est un peu prmatur de dire a maintenant.
Premirement nous ne sommes pas sortie de la crise, il y a toujours des restrictions dans tous les sens.
Beaucoup d'entreprises se sont surendettes pendant la crise, et elles ne pourront jamais rembourser.
Une vague de faillite aura lieu. Plus elle est repousse plus c'est grave.

Peut-tre que sur les marchs il y a une reprise, mais dans le monde rel ce n'est pas du tout le cas.

====
C'est gnial  ::D:  !
Grve  l'ducation nationale: pourquoi le mouvement s'annonce d'une ampleur indite



> C'est une grve dans l'Education Nationale qui s'annonce indite par son ampleur. Le syndicat de l'enseignement primaire, le SNUIPP estime que 75% des enseignants pourraient tre en grve ce jeudi. Et la moiti des coles pourraient tre fermes. Les professionnels de l'ducation sont  bout. Et dnoncent des protocoles sanitaires qui voluent sans cesse, des dgradations de travail et d'enseignement qui se dgradent.
> 
> Le mouvement sera suivi partout sur le territoire. Dans les zones rurales, o les syndicats tablent par exemple sur 40% de grvistes dans les Landes ou en Dordogne. Mais aussi videmment dans les dpartements urbains, comme ceux de l'le-de-France, du Rhne ou encore du Nord, o le taux de grviste pourrait frler les 80%.


Cette grve va probablement tre massive. Dans l'enseignement ils ne vont pas tre nombreux  voter LREM au premier tour  ::lol:: 
a a du nerver pas mal de parents d'lves galement.  ::):  Il faudrait tre masochiste pour tre parent d'lve et voter LREM.
Le nombre de Franais trs mcontents de la politique du gouvernement ne cesse de gonfler.

Mme Taubira est un peu fch :



> https://twitter.com/ChTaubira/status...80040045240326
> Effectivement, on ne fait pas grve contre un virus, on fait grve contre un ministre qui fait mal son travail ! Les revendications des enseignantes et enseignants sont lgitimes, elles nappellent pas un tel mpris. ChT⁦
> @jmblanquer


L a explique pourquoi des gens vont faire grve :



> https://twitter.com/Ecole_Oubliee/st...43935170265097

----------


## escartefigue

> Moi, je pense qu'il faut virer Macron. Pecresse me donne envie de vomir. Reste donc que Zemmour ou  Le Pen !


C'est oublier un peu vite l'origine fasciste du Front National, dont les premier tracts ont d'ailleurs t imprims par le parti fasciste italien ( l'poque le FN n'avait gure de trsorerie pour le faire). La proximit du FN devenu RN avec les rvisionnistes est toujours d'actualit, les crits ngationnistes de Faurisson ont toujours eu bonne place dans les stands de la fte "bleu blanc rouge" le rassemblement annuel des crnes rass de l'intrieur.
La fille Le Pen n'a jamais reni les propos de son pre, elle ne s'est dbarrasse de lui que tardivement pour redorer son image, aprs l'avoir promu "prsident *d'honneur*"  ::roll::  du FN !
Par ailleurs Bruno Gollnisch, membre historique du FN et condamn pour ses propos sur les chambres  gaz, n'a jamais t exclu.
Le mme Gollnisch, connu pour son amiti avec le dput allemand  Franz Schnhuber, ancien SS !

Ce genres de personnes qui me donnent envie de vomir.

----------


## Ryu2000

Est-ce que vous avez dj entendu parler de l'UPR ?
Si nous n'aimez pas les partis de gauche, ni les partis de droite, sachez qu'il existe un centre  ::P: 

D'ailleurs a me fait penser que ce serait chouette que le Modem se prsente a supprimerait 3 lecteurs LREM.

====
Le RN n'a rien  voir avec le FN. Jean-Marie s'est fait dgager comme un malpropre et des gros efforts ont t fait :
La  normalisation  permanente de Marine Le Pen



> Marine Le Pen sait quelle doit surmonter deux handicaps : ltiquette dextrme droite qui colle au mouvement, et son propre dficit de crdibilit. Pour la premire, elle a multipli les gestes  loge du gnral de Gaulle, hommage aux victimes du VldHiv, condamnation ritre de lantismitisme et de tout ce qui pourrait ressembler au nazisme, soutien trs mesur  Gnration identitaire, et seulement au nom de la libert dexpression, alors mme que les identitaires sont nombreux au RN. Trois de ses ttes de liste aux rgionales, Herv Juvin, Jean-Paul Garraud, Thierry Mariani, viennent dailleurs de la droite classique et ne sont mme pas membres du parti.


C'est un parti normal comme le PS ou LR.
Si a se trouve il n'y aura ni LREM, ni le RN au second tour.
Au premier tour votez pour le parti qui propose le programme qui vous correspond le plus, et tant pis pour le second tour.

===
Et en parlant de revisionnisme de la seconde guerre mondiale, sachez qu'il est possible de pardonner :
Bernard-Henri Lvy prend la dfense de Yann Moix
Yann Moix tait rvisionniste et aujourd'hui c'est un pote de BHL.

Putain a sonne bizarre "branche juive" :
La branche juive du RN veut pousser le parti  faire le mnage parmi ses candidats  sulfureux 



> Jean-Richard Sulzer, membre du conseil national du RN (parlement du parti), a cr en 2019 le Rassemblement national juif, renomm  la demande dun avocat de Marine Le Pen  Cercle national juif France-Isral .


Aujourd'hui le RN est aussi sioniste que le PS et LR.

2015 :
Pour le prsident du CRIF, Marine Le Pen est  irrprochable personnellement

----------


## pmithrandir

> a, c'est utopique. Melenchon est incapable de laisser sa place (ego surdimensionn)


A 70 ans... j'en arrive a esprer un coup de fatigue, un COVID un peu dur, etc...

Bref, un empchement mdical qui le met hors jeu.




> Moi, je pense qu'il faut virer Macron. Pecresse me donne envie de vomir. Reste donc que Zemmour ou  Le Pen !


Tu irais voter Zemmour ou Le Pen ? 
La, mme plus de faux semblant. Tu leur donne le pouvoir et c'est immdiatement un boost du budget de police, un retour de 30 ans en arrire cot ouverture d'esprit et je pense que trs vite on regrettera macron pour les violence policires...

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Tu irais voter Zemmour ou Le Pen ? 
> La, mme plus de faux semblant. Tu leur donne le pouvoir et c'est immdiatement un boost du budget de police, un retour de 30 ans en arrire cot ouverture d'esprit et je pense que trs vite on regrettera macron pour les violence policires...


Non, et donc, je crois que je ne vais pas voter cette fois-ci. Ce sera la premire fois depuis 1981, premire fois que j'ai eu le droit de voter. En fait, si, j'irais voter (parce que bon), mais je ne mettrai rien dans l'enveloppe. Un vote blanc.  ::calim2:: 

@escartefigue) je n'oublie pas ce qu'est le RN (FN) ou Zemmour, et eux aussi me donne la gerbe, comme toi. Quand je disais qu'il ne restait que Zemmour et Le Pen, a voulait juste dire que ce n'tait pas possible de choisir.

----------


## escartefigue

> Le RN n'a rien  voir avec le FN. Jean-Marie s'est fait dgager comme un malpropre et des gros efforts ont t fait :
> La  normalisation  permanente de Marine Le Pen
> 
> C'est un parti normal comme le PS ou LR.


Certainement pas, c'est un parti fond par des nostalgiques du nazisme, dont le nom a chang mais ni les membres, ni les ides, ni les frquentations.
Il se prtendent patriotes, c'est tout le contraire, ils n'aiment pas ce qu'est la France,  commencer par la lacit que les catho intgristes historiquement proches du FN/RN dtestent.
A l'international, la fille Le Pen fait des ronds de jambe  Poutine, Orban et Trump, de vritables dmocrates s'il en est  ::roll::

----------


## Ryu2000

> Certainement pas, c'est un parti fond par des nostalgiques du nazisme


Ouais si vous voulez  ::roll:: 
Vous parlez comme un franc-maon, continuez de pensez ce que vous voulez a n'a aucune importance.

Personnellement j'ai plus peur de LREM, de LR et du PS que du RN.
Il y a trs peu de chance que le RN atteigne le pouvoir, par contre le PS, LR, et LREM ont eu le pouvoir et ils ont dtruits le pays.

===
Le vote blanc c'est sympa au second tour, mais au premier tour il doit bien y avoir un parti qui vous parle un peu. Au pire votez pour le NPA juste pour la blague  ::P:

----------


## Pyramidev

> Non, et donc, je crois que je ne vais pas voter cette fois-ci. Ce sera la premire fois depuis 1981, premire fois que j'ai eu le droit de voter. En fait, si, j'irais voter (parce que bon), mais je ne mettrai rien dans l'enveloppe. Un vote blanc.


Cette anne, normment de candidats veulent se prsenter aux prsidentielles : Prsidentielle 2022 : qui sont les candidats actuellement dclars ?
On verra lesquels russiront  avoir 500 signatures. La liste officielle des candidats sera fixe en mars 2022.
Alors, peut-tre qu'il y aura un petit candidat qui te dplaira moins que les candidats les plus hauts dans les sondages.

----------


## Cincinnatus

> continuez de pensez ce que vous voulez a n'a aucune importance.


Attention, a peut s'appliquer  beaucoup de monde (notamment les BHL et Moix cits plus haut, qui ne reprsentent qu'eux-mmes, et encore...).

----------


## Cincinnatus

> Cette anne, normment de candidats veulent se prsenter aux prsidentielles : Prsidentielle 2022 : qui sont les candidats actuellement dclars ?
> On verra lesquels russiront  avoir 500 signatures. La liste officielle des candidats sera fixe en mars 2022.
> Alors, peut-tre qu'il y aura un petit candidat qui te dplaira moins que les candidats les plus hauts dans les sondages.


Il y a petit candidat et candidat microscopique... Certains ont l'air encore plus allums que les fcheux trop connus - dans d'autres thmatiques. Ont-ils une chance d'tre suffisamment parrains ?

----------


## Ryu2000

> Attention


 ::zen::  Je ne devais pas l'crire a, c'est ce que je me disais pour ne pas m'nerver.  ::zen:: 
C'tait dans l'esprit "il faut tre tolrant, chacun a le droit  son opinion", de toute faon ce n'est pas comme si ils pouvaient influencer des gens.
Quand quelqu'un dit quelque chose qu'on sait tre faux, le mieux c'est de l'ignorer.

J'espre que ni LREM, ni le RN se retrouvera au second tour.
Parce que je ne peux pas supporter le raisonnement "je dteste LREM, mais je vais voter pour lui parce que j'ai peur du RN".
Le RN fait chier, parce que c'est un pouvantail, il pousse des Franais  aller voter pour son adversaire. Adversaire qui fait un score norme et croit qu'il a une grosse lgitimit, comme Macron avec ses 66,10%.

Aujourd'hui Macron est extremement impopulaire, ce serait horrible qu'il repasse.
Je ne comprend pas les Franais qui vont voter LREM au premier tour.
Macron nous fait regretter Sarkozy et Hollande.




> BHL et Moix


Ce sont les pires.
C'tait juste pour dire que des sionistes pouvaient tre pote avec des anciens rvisionnistes. On pourrait s'attendre  ce qu'ils soient dans le trip pourri "ni pardon ni oublie", mais surprenamment ce n'est pas le cas.

====
"UNE STIGMATISATION INACCEPTABLE": PLUSIEURS PLAINTES DPOSES CONTRE MACRON APRS SES PROPOS SUR LES NON-VACCINSSi seulement il pouvait continuer de perdre des points  ::heart::  :
Prsidentielle 2022 : Macron en forte baisse au premier tour et  galit avec Pcresse au second, selon un sondage"Imprparation", "honte", "humiliation"... L'opposition trille Jean-Michel Blanquer sur le protocole sanitaire  l'cole

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Cette anne, normment de candidats veulent se prsenter aux prsidentielles : Prsidentielle 2022 : qui sont les candidats actuellement dclars ?
> On verra lesquels russiront  avoir 500 signatures. La liste officielle des candidats sera fixe en mars 2022.
> Alors, peut-tre qu'il y aura un petit candidat qui te dplaira moins que les candidats les plus hauts dans les sondages.


On verra combien il en reste au final. J'espre que a va crmer car quand on va voir le site que tu as mis en lien, c'est assez dconcertant. On a l'impression que tous les clampins de l'hexagone (et au-del) se dclarent candidat.  ::roll:: 
Et, c'est  gauche que c'est le pire. Y dj 2 "partis" pour rien (NPA et LO), pas la peine d'en rajouter. Quand je vois qu'il y plusieurs candidats communistes, c'est  pleurer (de rire ou de tristesse). Il vont faire quoi ? Se partager les 2% du PCF ?  :8O: 

Enfin bon. Mon vote sera plus blanc que blanc, si a continue. Je crois que c'est la premire fois que j'ai un tel dgout pour une prsidentielle  ::calim2::

----------


## Franois M.

> Cette anne, normment de candidats veulent se prsenter aux prsidentielles


C'est une squelle tardive du syndrome hollandais, renforce par l'pope macroniste.

Tout d'abord, un improbable concours de circonstances, qui, si il apparaissait dans un scnario de film ferait dire  "non, l c'est trop gros", conduit ce personnage, qui aurait fait sans doute un excellent secrtaire de prfecture en Corrze,  la prsidence de la rpublique franaise.

Ensuite, cinq ans plus tard, un quasi-inconnu, jamais lu, sans appareil partisan, remporte la prsidentielle, ce qui tait considr comme impossible.

Dans ce cas, les questionnements du type "mais alors, dans ces conditions, pourquoi pas moi ?" ne peuvent que se rpandre dans une frange assez large de la population.

----------


## Gunny

Macron vs Le Pen ou Zemmour, je vote Macron sans tats d'me, faut pas abuser. Avec un got amer dans la bouche et la dfaite face  ses manipulations accepte, mais tout de mme, c'est hors de question de laisser la porte ouverte au fascisme dcomplex. Et non pas que Macron ne flirte pas non plus avec le fascisme ou la xnophobie quand a l'arrange, mais on n'est clairement pas au mme niveau.
Macron vs Pecresse, je voterais blanc. Je ne vois pas vraiment de diffrences entre les 2. La mollesse de Pecresse et de LR pourrait bien rendre son quinquennat supportable, mais ses valeurs sont encore plus loignes des miennes.

----------


## sanderbe

Bonjour, 




> Ouais si vous voulez 
> Vous parlez comme un franc-maon, continuez de pensez ce que vous voulez a n'a aucune importance.
> 
> Personnellement j'ai plus peur de LREM, de LR et du PS que du RN.
> Il y a trs peu de chance que le RN atteigne le pouvoir, par contre le PS, LR, et LREM ont eu le pouvoir et ils ont dtruits le pays.
> 
> ===
> Le vote blanc c'est sympa au second tour, mais au premier tour il doit bien y avoir un parti qui vous parle un peu. Au pire votez pour le NPA juste pour la blague


Avec un peu de ralisme , je pense que Valerie Pcresse remportera llection face  Macron . 

Quand je vois Zemmour et Le Pen sont au coude  coude ... ils risquent surtout de se bouffer l'un l'autre au premier tout ... Ouvrant une voie royal  LR  ::?:

----------


## Ryu2000

> je pense que Valerie Pcresse remportera llection face  Macron .


Des sondages disent a.
a n'a aucune importance, votez au premier tour pour le programme qui vous correspond le mieux et ne vous posez pas de question.
J'espre que Macron ne sera pas au second tour, j'adore quand tous les sondages se plantent (comme avec l'lection de Trump et le Brexit, c'tait tellement drle de voir les ractions des mdias  ::mouarf:: , la non prsence de Jospin au second tour de 2002 n'tait pas mal non plus  ::ptdr:: )

====
Comme d'habitude LREM fdre (tout le monde contre eux !  ::P: ) :
Y a-t-il un problme avec Jean-Michel Blanquer ? On a pos la question  des enseignants



> *Jean-Michel Blanquer met tout le monde daccord sur une seule chose : lappel  la grve de jeudi 13 janvier* . Avec cette phrase, Karin, professeure danglais dans un lyce de Charente-Maritime rsume plutt bien les choses. Comme la plupart des personnels de lenseignement de France, elle fera grve jeudi.  *Toutes les organisations syndicales, mme la CFDT, appellent  cette grve. Cest indit* , commente-t-elle. Une telle mobilisation intervient dix jours aprs la rentre. Une rentre souvent dcrite comme chaotique alors que le variant Omicron se transmet comme une trane de poudre.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Quand je vois Zemmour et Le Pen sont au coude  coude ... ils risquent surtout de se bouffer l'un l'autre au premier tout ... Ouvrant une voie royal  LR


C'est pour cela que je considre la candidature de Zemmour comme un soutien  Macron. Sans lui, il y a des chances que Macron ne soit pas au second tour, alors que l, on devrait avoir Macron / Pecresse - Peste / Cholras en quelque sorte.

----------


## sanderbe

Bonjour, 




> C'est pour cela que je considre la candidature de Zemmour comme un soutien  Macron.


Tu rigoles jespre  :8O:  ?

Zemmour / Le Pen sont ouvertement anti Macron ... Conservateurs VS Libraux  . C'est comme ci je te disais que le Vlaams Belang / NVA tait allis de l'Opeb VLD  ::aie:: 




> Sans lui, il y a des chances que Macron ne soit pas au second tour, alors que l, on devrait avoir Macron / Pecresse - Peste / Cholras en quelque sorte.


Si Zemmour / Le Pen se prsentent, c'est qu'il y a un certain ras le bol des Franais avec la LR , le PS, LREM , MODEM  ... 

Le problme de fond , vos politiques font "toujours barrage"  intel ou intel . Les franais "votent contre". Difficile dans ces conditions d'avoir des politiques crdibles ... forcement .

----------


## Ryu2000

> Zemmour / Le Pen sont ouvertement anti Macron ...


Je crois qu'il dit que la candidature Zemmour affaiblit des opposants  Macron.
D'aprs une tude, les lecteurs de Zemmour viennent autant du LR, que de LREM :
Daprs les sondages, do viennent les lecteurs potentiels dric Zemmour?

Il y a 5 partis qui devraient faire des scores proches : RN, LFI, Reconqute, LR, LREM.
a devrait se jouer  rien du tout, comme en 2017.

----------


## pmithrandir

> Tu rigoles jespre  ?
> 
> Zemmour / Le Pen sont ouvertement anti Macron ... Conservateurs VS Libraux  . C'est comme ci je te disais que le Vlaams Belang / NVA tait allis de l'Opeb VLD


Je suis comme Jon.

Je pense que Zemmour est l'idiot utile de macron, qui va faire sortir Le Pen du second tour.
Mlenchon tant lui aussi l'idiot utile qui saborde la gauche, donnant ainsi une belle rserve de voix a Macron.

Si les 2 ne sont pas pays pour ce travail, c'est qu'en plus d'tre idiot utiles, ils sont couillons.

pour Zemmour, je sui presque sur que cest une machination politique. Pour Mlenchon, l'go et la btise suffise..

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Tu rigoles jespre  ?


Ben non.



> Zemmour / Le Pen sont ouvertement anti Macron ... Conservateurs VS Libraux  . C'est comme ci je te disais que le Vlaams Belang / NVA tait allis de l'Opeb VLD


Bon, j'ai pas compris la comparaison.
Je ne dis pas que Zemmour est pour Macron, mais que sa candidature lui ouvre grand la porte au 2me tour.




> Si Zemmour / Le Pen se prsentent, c'est qu'il y a un certain ras le bol des Franais avec la LR , le PS, LREM , MODEM  ...


Le Pen est l depuis pas mal de temps. Elle fait, qu'on le veuille ou non, partie du paysage politique franais. 
Zemmour, lui, c'est juste un journaleux qui se fait mousser. 
C'est clair qu'il y a un ras le bol de LR, PS, LREM, Modem et autres UDI, mais ces partis ont suffisamment de partisans pour se hisser autour des 15/20% ce qui leur permet d'exister (enfin, le PS, a semble mal parti, encore une fois)




> Le problme de fond , vos politiques font "toujours barrage"  intel ou intel . Les franais "votent contre". Difficile dans ces conditions d'avoir des politiques crdibles ... forcement .


Au premier tour, je pense que la plupart vote "pour". Par contre, au second tour, c'est clair qu'une majorit vote contre celui qu'ils ne veulent pas. Mais, c'est un peu le principe d'une lection  2 tours.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Mlenchon tant lui aussi l'idiot utile qui saborde la gauche, donnant ainsi une belle rserve de voix a Macron.


Je ne suis pas d'accord. D'un cot tu as LFI qui fait 15% et de l'autre le PS et EELV qui peinent  atteindre les 5%. C'est qui les idiots utiles ?
Pour moi, le PS et EELV sont comme Zemmour, ils servent la soupe  Macron et LR pour faire barrage  LFI.

----------


## Mat.M

> Zemmour / Le Pen sont ouvertement anti Macron.


hmmmm pour le Pen oui.
Par contre que Zemmour soit anti Macron c'est un truc de faade a...
la politique politicienne c'est le rgne des impostures et des illusions...
dans lhypothse d'une rlection donc du prsident sortant, il se peut trs bien que E Macron nomme E Zemmour dans son gouvernement dans une vision lectoraliste des choses  ::mrgreen:: 
faut pas perdre de vue que le prsident franais lui il est constamment en campagne lectorale dans le systme de la V ime rpublique car il est est lu au suffrage universel.

----------


## sanderbe

Bonsoir, 




> hmmmm pour le Pen oui.
> Par contre que Zemmour soit anti Macron c'est un truc de faade a...
> la politique politicienne c'est le rgne des impostures et des illusions...
> dans lhypothse d'une rlection donc du prsident sortant, il se peut trs bien que E Macron nomme E Zemmour dans son gouvernement dans une vision lectoraliste des choses 
> faut pas perdre de vue que le prsident franais lui il est constamment en campagne lectorale dans le systme de la V ime rpublique car il est est lu au suffrage universel.


Tu penses que Macron arriverait srieusement  nommer Zemmour ministre ou premier ministre ? 

Je ne suis pas du genre  faire de plan sur la comte, cependant il est vrai que je me suis dj fait la rflexion. Est ce que Macron serait assez culott pour faire un gouvernement de "cohabitation" ... (Comme vous dites en France avec des si on mettrait Paris en bouteille)  

Z'avez dj connu cela en France Sous Chirac et Jospin.

----------


## Mat.M

> Est ce que Macron serait assez culott pour faire un gouvernement de "cohabitation" ...


oui c'est une ventualit que l'on peut imaginer...
quand on met une hypothse a ne signifie pas qu'on l'approuve c'est une ide parmi d'autres.

modif 20:38 pour faire une analogie c'est comme Chirac qui avait jur sur l'honneur ne jamais avoir rencontr le Pen ( pre) lors de l'lection de 2002 alors que c'tait faux

----------


## pmithrandir

> Je ne suis pas d'accord. D'un cot tu as LFI qui fait 15% et de l'autre le PS et EELV qui peinent  atteindre les 5%. C'est qui les idiots utiles ?
> Pour moi, le PS et EELV sont comme Zemmour, ils servent la soupe  Macron et LR pour faire barrage  LFI.


Il n y a pas assez de voix de gauche au niveau de LFI pour tre lu.
La France est bien trop  droite pour cela.

Comme je l ai dj dis, il y a 2 dimensions.

Le vote de soutien direct ou Mlenchon aura 10  15% des voix... moins peut tre.

Et les rserves de voix entre blocs.
Mlenchon aura un lger report de voix du ps et de eelv, mais il leur crache tellement  la gueule que je suis sur que Macron rcuprer  la majeure partie.

A l inverse, on a le ps ou eelv qui reprsente en suffrage direct 5  12%, mais qui bnficieront d un report de voix dans toutes les combinaisons. Ils ont donc un pool final de voix autour de 25% peut tre plus si la campagne drive  droite.
Et dans un duel contre Pecresse, les voix macronistes pourraient aussi se reporter en partie vers eux... avec du coup une chance de l emporter.

Ps ou eelv au second tour, c est entr 45 et 65% des voix selon l adversaire et la fin de campagne
Mlenchon... C est 35  40% max je dirai. 
Mme contre le pen je pense que Mlenchon dpasse pas 45%.

Pour moi il est donc le fossoyeur.

Et cela donnerait un rsultat trs diffrent avec Ruffin. Je pense que ce dernier aurait 5  10% de plus que Mlenchon. Neuf et polic a compte.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Le vote de soutien direct ou Mlenchon aura 10  15% des voix... moins peut tre.


15% au premier tour a pourrait suffire.
En 2017 c'tait (% des inscrits) :
Mme Marine LE PEN 16,14%
M. Emmanuel MACRON 18,19%
M. Jean-Luc MLENCHON 14,84%
M. Franois FILLON 15,16%

Mais l il y a 5 partis, puisqu'on rajoute Reconqute, qui est un parti qui va prendre des lecteurs RN, LR, LREM.
Le candidat PS est bien pire qu'en 2017, d'ailleurs ce serait marrant que le PS finisse par se faire battre par le parti de M. Nicolas DUPONT-AIGNAN  une prsidentielle.  ::ptdr:: 
Au niveau de la prsidentielle, le PS s'est effondr, c'est hallucinant. D'accord Hollande, Valls, etc, ont fait campagne pour LREM en 2017, mais quand mme. Ils sont morts les lecteurs PS ? (il vaut mieux mourir que devenir un lecteur LREM)

Au second tour il y a surtout des votes "contre", si Melenchon se retrouvait au second tour contre quelqu'un de plus impopulaire que lui, il pourrait gagner.
En cas de LFI vs LREM, je vote LFI.
En cas de LFI vs LR, je vote LFI.
etc




> Et cela donnerait un rsultat trs diffrent avec Ruffin.


Avec un peu de chance c'est la dernire prsidentielle de Mlenchon.  :;): 

=====
Un "clash" a eu lieu entre Jean-Michel Blanquer et Olivier Vran ce mercredi matin avant le conseil des ministres



> L'objet du "clash" entre les deux ministres : la position inconfortable depuis plus d'une semaine de Jean-Michel Blanquer, considr par sa garde rapproche comme un "bouc missaire" de la situation du Covid-19  l'cole. "*Il trouve injuste qu'on lui fasse porter le poids de dcisions prises ailleurs*", confie la garde rapproche du ministre de l'Education nationale.
> 
> Le ministre de l'ducation n'apprcie par ce qu'il considre comme un manque de solidarit du ministre de la Sant  son gard, alors que selon lui, si "cafouillage" il y a, il ne concerne pas uniquement le secteur scolaire. Les deux derniers protocoles dans les coles ont t, rappelle-t-on dans l'entourage de Jean-Michel Blanquer, dicts par les autorits de sant, et si la machine sest enraye, cest que les pharmacies ont vite t dbordes.


C'est ingrats d'tre ministre, tu ne fais que suivre les ordres, et personne ne t'aide ni te soutiens. Il ne savait pas que c'tait une mission suicide, maintenant il est triste.  ::(:  Il n'a plus de copain  ::cry:: 
Les ministres sont l pour a, ce sont des fusibles qu'on utilise pour faire le sale boulot, aprs on les vire.
Le truc terrible, c'est que LREM pourrait gagner de la popularit en changeant ce ministre et a me ferait vraiment chier.

Les dputs sont mchants avec Blanquer  ::(:  :



=====
Je n'ai pas compris votre histoire de "Mlenchon tue la gauche".
Je ne vois pas pourquoi lui plus qu'un autre
Si des partis de gauche avaient des programmes intressants, ils attireraient des lecteurs, mais l si on fait la somme de tous les partis de gauche, on a arrive un total ridicule, compar  la somme des lecteurs des partis de droite.
Un lecteur n'est pas de droite ou de gauche toute sa vie. Le principe de la dmocratie Franaise c'est l'alternance :
- la droite est au pouvoir, c'est de la merde, je vais voter  gauche (2012)
- la gauche est au pouvoir, c'est de la merde, je vais voter  droite (2017)
Il y a des types qui ont vot Sarkozy en 2007 et qui en 2012 ont vot Hollande.

Ce n'est pas de la faute de Mlenchon si les partis de gauche attirent de moins en moins de monde (LFI n'est pas le seul parti de gauche).
Il fait son maximum pour essayer de convertir des lecteurs.
Le PS fait de la merde, EELV fait de la merde.

Je pense que le principale problme de la gauche, ce sont les images des gens de gauche sur les rseaux sociaux .
Par exemple #usul tait en tendance sur Twitter, parce que tout le monde se foutait de sa gueule, apparemment il a dit que le candidat PCF est d'extrme droite.
https://twitter.com/UsulduFutur/stat...43824982740993
https://twitter.com/TeamEnMarx/statu...22832561864714

----------


## ABCIWEB

> Je pense que Mlenchon est incapable de se matriser ni de gouverner parce que a demande une capacit  rassembler ou couter dont il n a jamais fait preuve.
> 
> Donc oui... des 5 je prfres Macron. Et pourtant c est pas son programme que je prfre...


La capacit  rassembler de Macron tu l'a vue dans quelles circonstances ? 
Quand il cautionne des violences policires, ou quand il dcore des policiers accuss de violence policires ? Quand il dit vouloir emmerder les non vaccins ?  Quand il parle de gens qui ne sont rien ? Quand il ostracise les chmeurs en disant qu'il suffit de traverser la rue pour trouver un travail ? Quand il a pondu une rforme des retraites non prpare et non budgtise qui a fait l'unanimit contre elle de la part de tous les syndicats ? Quand il dit que l'on met un pognon de dingue dans les minima sociaux ? Ou dans sa capacit  rassembler des gilets jaunes autour d'un rond point ?

Bref j'ai une foultitude d'exemples qui montrent le contraire, mais aucun qui me vienne  l'esprit pour illustrer ses capacits de rassembleur. Je ne me souviens pas non plus d'un quinquennat o il y a eu autant le bordel dans les rues, c'est cela que tu appelles une capacit  rassembler ?

Quant  sa capacit d'coute, on a jamais vu un parlement autant mpris. Mpris des parlementaires galement quand il leur adresse un "qu'ils viennent me chercher" pour protger son pote Benalla, mpris des Maires quand il refuse de se rendre au congrs des maires de france en 2018, avant de les appeler  la rescousse l'anne suivante pour le soutenir face aux gilets jaunes. Quand as-tu vu que Jupiter faisait preuve d'une qualit d'coute ? Dans sa propagande et celle des media, mais jamais dans la ralit. Ou alors ce sont des faux grands dbats dont il ne reste presque rien, sinon des mesures symboliques pour pouvoir dire pas tout  fait rien, genre "cause toujours tu m'intresses..." Quand il ne fait pas de la com pour de la com, c'est de la com pour embrouille et langue de bois.

Encore et toujours tu suis la propagande officielle en lui attribuant des qualits qu'il n'a pas, et tu fais des procs d'intention aux autres qui n'ont jamais t au pouvoir. Tu confonds rassembler les mdia avec rassembler les franais, pourtant ce n'est pas la mme chose, et tu termine comme  ton habitude en concluant que le programme politique est sans importance.

Je ne te vise pas spcialement mais tu es le parfait reprsentant des lecteurs macronistes: pourvu qu'il prsente bien et qu'il soit vnr par les mdias, le reste on s'en fou. People magasine exclusivement, ne parlons surtout pas politique, a ferait tche et prise de tte. 

Pas impossible que le second tour se caractrise par un record d'abstention et les macronistes y seront pour beaucoup en mprisant dlibrment le programme politique au profit de la cote mdiatique et des apparences. Pourquoi irait-on lgitimer le vote de tels irresponsables ?

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Il n y a pas assez de voix de gauche au niveau de LFI pour tre lu.
> La France est bien trop  droite pour cela.
> 
> Comme je l ai dj dis, il y a 2 dimensions.
> 
> Le vote de soutien direct ou Mlenchon aura 10  15% des voix... moins peut tre.
> 
> Et les rserves de voix entre blocs.
> Mlenchon aura un lger report de voix du ps et de eelv, mais il leur crache tellement  la gueule que je suis sur que Macron rcuprer  la majeure partie.


Ce qui illustre ce que je dis. Le PS et EELV sont des partis de droite et non pas de gauche. Un parti de gauche, prfrera LFI  LREM ou LR. Ce qui n'est pas le cas de ces 2 partis !




> A l inverse, on a le ps ou eelv qui reprsente en suffrage direct 5  12%, mais qui bnficieront d un report de voix dans toutes les combinaisons. Ils ont donc un pool final de voix autour de 25% peut tre plus si la campagne drive  droite.
> Et dans un duel contre Pecresse, les voix macronistes pourraient aussi se reporter en partie vers eux... avec du coup une chance de l emporter.


L, tu rves, Herbert. Les macronistes sont de droite et prfreront voter LR que PS ou EELV. 
La rserve de voix possible de ces 2 partis seraient  gauche (LFI, PCF) mais comme de plus en plus, il est vident que ces 2 partis ne sont pas (plus ?) de gauche, je pense que nombre de votants LFI au premier tour auraient du mal  voter PS ou EELV au second (pour le PCF, c'est diffrent, ils ngocieraient quelques mairies et appelleraient au soutien, ils ont toujours eu cette position de mendiant).




> Ps ou eelv au second tour, c est entr 45 et 65% des voix selon l adversaire et la fin de campagne
> Mlenchon... C est 35  40% max je dirai. 
> Mme contre le pen je pense que Mlenchon dpasse pas 45%.
> 
> Pour moi il est donc le fossoyeur.


Pas d'accord. Dj, un second tour Macron / PS, pas sr que EELV se reporte sur le PS, et pareil avec Macron / EELV, pas sr que le PS se reporte sur EELV.

Ensuite, si Mlenchon contre Le Pen donnait Le Pen gagnant, on aurait la rponse  la fumisterie qu'est le "Front Rpublicain", qui est surtout un "Front No-Libral". 
Tu n'aimes pas Mlenchon, OK, j'avoue que le personnage ne m'est pas trs sympathique. Mais, il faut voir au-del du personnage. Mlenchon, c'est LFI, c'est le parti socialiste tel qu'il devrait tre, et tel qu'il tait avant que Mitterrand ne le vende au no-libralisme. 
Donc, se focaliser sur Mlenchon, et l'appeler le fossoyeur de la gauche, c'est un peu fort de caf. Les fossoyeurs de la gauche se sont les vendus du PS qui se sont allis  Macron contre Hamon en 2017, et qui en paient le prix aujourd'hui, car ils n'ont plus aucune crdibilit.
Quant  EELV, Macron les a ridiculiss depuis 5 ans, en mettant d'abord Mulot en ministre de l'cologie dont personne n'en avait rien  faire (et on a tous vu que ce derniers tait aussi cologiste que Kim Jon Un est dmocrate), puis en nommant Pompili (une ancienne EELV) dont personne ne sait ce qu'elle fait actuellement, pourtant ministre de la transition cologique !

Connaissant Jadot, une promesse de Macron pour un poste de Ministre, et EELV soutien Macron contre le PS au 2nd tour. Je pense que l'inverse est vrai, un poste de Ministre pour Hidalgo et hop, le PS soutien Macron contre EELV au second tour.
Tu veux des fossoyeurs de la gauche ? Alors ce n'est pas du cot du dernier parti de gauche qu'il faut regarder, mais plutt du cot de ceux qui s'en revendique mais ont abandonn le socialisme au profit (et c'est pas un jeu de mots) du no-libralisme et remplac le social par le socital.




> Et cela donnerait un rsultat trs diffrent avec Ruffin. Je pense que ce dernier aurait 5  10% de plus que Mlenchon. Neuf et polic a compte.


Je ne crois pas. Ruffin ferait peut-tre un meilleur score au 1er tour, mais le PS et EELV ne le suivrait pas d'avantage que Mlenchon en cas de prsence au second tour face  Macron, et mme face au LR

----------


## Breton29000

L'argent coule  flots pour la France, on se rend compte que la dernire "aide" du prsident avec la prime inflation fait voluer les dpenses de plusieurs milliards d'euros (pas besoin d'tre mathmaticien).
https://www.courrierinternational.co...pas-de-grandir

----------


## Ryu2000

> L'argent coule  flots pour la France


Si tu veux faire la liste de toutes les dpenses t'as pas fini.
Il y a plein de choses qui ont cout beaucoup d'argent, par exemple le gouvernement a souhait dcal les faillites d'entreprises, l'tat a donc pay une partie du chmage partiel.
Je crois que qu'il y a une histoire d'entreprises qui auraient emprunter de l'argent via des prts garanti par l'tat, du coup quand ces entreprises feront faillites, elles ne pourront pas rembourser leurs prts, l'tat va perdre de l'argent.

Ensuite Macron a promis des milliards  droite  gauche :
Emmanuel Macron a-t-il "dpens entre 5 et 7 milliards d'euros en quinze jours" ?
Marseille : Le plan Macron  sera dun montant suprieur  un 1,5 milliard deuros  selon le prfet Carri
Macron promet 2 milliards d'euros pour la nouvelle "rvolution alimentaire"
Prsidentielle 2022 : Emmanuel Macron promet 15 milliards d'euros supplmentaires pour la scurit

Le "quoi qu'il en coute" endette normment.
Crise sanitaire :  ce stade, combien cote le "quoi qu'il en cote" ?



> Depuis les premires mesures prises pour y faire face, les dpenses lies  la crise sanitaire ont pes  hauteur de "165 milliards d'euros, dont 91,2 milliards en 2021", avait estim le ministre dlgu aux Comptes publics, Olivier Dussopt, le 15 juillet dernier  l'Assemble nationale. 
> 
> L'impact sur les finances publiques est massif. Le mme ministre indiquait  la mme date, devant les snateurs, que le dficit budgtaire atteignait 178,2 milliards d'euros, soit 1,9 fois ce que prvoyait la loi de finance initiale pour 2020, avec des dpenses augmentes de 44,1 milliards d'euros et des recettes en chute de 37,1 milliards d'euros.


Peut-tre que le plan de Macron consiste  dtruire la France, puis se casser.

=====
Et pour en revenir  l'inflation des nergies, on pourrait rduire le problme en important plus de gaz et de ptrole Russe. Ils ont des ressources  vendre et elles sont  un prix attractif.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Ensuite Macron a promis des milliards  droite  gauche


En fait, la bonne formule serait : Macron a promis des milliards  gauche et donn des milliards  droite.  ::mouarf::

----------


## pmithrandir

Jon, je pense que LREM reste un partage de du de la gauche et de la droite. Surement les plus a droite de la gauche, mais toute de mme. 

Si tu regardes la politiques durant la crise sanitaire, avec un lcher d'argent massif, on a clairement une politique de gauche de soutien. On est loin d'autres pays qui ont laiss faire le march. (ce qui serait une politique de droite)

La porosit de ces mondes est donc possible, dans un sens ou dans l'autre selon l'adversaire au second tour.

L'change entre LFI et EELV et PS est aussi possible, on le voit avec la primaire populaire... nombreux ont ceux a penser que un seul candidat suffirait et que les diffrences ne sont pas suffisantes pour avoir plusieurs candidats. C'est bien la dfinition de porosit entre blocs.

Ensuite, le report des voix ca s'encourage. Au lieu de dire, rejoignez nous, nos conditions, on fait des concessions pour grossir son pool de votant, et emporter la prsidentielle.

Surtout quand on est  gauche, et que le pays n'a lu un programme de ce type qu'en 1981... avec encore une part importante des votants de l'poque qui regrette leur choix amrement.
Aucune des lections gagnes par la suite ne l'a t avec un programme de ce type, et ce n'est pas la mentalit de consommation actuelle qui va encourager les gens  changer pour un monde de partage, d'isolement et de dcroissance.


Aprs, tu dis que Ruffin ferait pas mieux, je pense que si parce que Mlenchon est out sur sa personnalit et son rejet des autres.
Met quelqu'un de plus consensuel, capable de discuter sans snerver... et je suis sur qu'on a notre candidat de gauche pour peu qu'il accepte de ngocier le ralliement des autres dominantes.


Ici, l'important n'est pas les ides... c'est la prise du pouvoir.
Et cette prise du pouvoir elle se fait en largissant sa base au maximum, sans donner l'impression de trahir son noyau dur de sympathisants. C'est un exercice d'quilibriste... le propre d'un personnage politique.
Refuser cet exercice, cest vivre dans l'illusion que ses ides seront un jour acceptes par la majorit. C'est aussi vivre dans l'opposition bruyante. C'est dailleurs le propre de lextrmiste, l'incapacit a discuter avec les personnes qui lui ressemble, mais qui ne ont pas comme lui. (et cet extrmiste peut tre de tout bord et de toute conviction... libral, religieux, socialiste, communiste, raciste, cologiste, vgan...)


On peut prendre l'exemple de Hollande.
Il a russi a rassembler la gauche en 2012 pour l'emporter.
Dans cette gauche il y avait a la fois du Valls et du Montebourg. Mlenchon aussi n'tait pas loin.
Une fois le pouvoir pris, il a fait ce qu'il voulait... ce qui s'est rvl tre mettre en place une politique de droite.

Mais il aurait pu dcider de faire une politique de gauche tout autant... Il avait le pouvoir pendant 5 ans. Mettre Montebourg en premier ministre, et toute la politique s'inflechissait dans l'autre sens.

----------


## halaster08

> Si tu regardes la politiques durant la crise sanitaire, avec un lcher d'argent massif, on a clairement une politique de gauche de soutien. On est loin d'autres pays qui ont laiss faire le march. (ce qui serait une politique de droite)


Non, une politique de gauche aurait t un lcher d'argent massif vers les gens, pas vers les entreprises. Subventionn les dividendes du CAC40 en temps de crise je ne pense pas que ce soit de gauche.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Si tu regardes la politiques durant la crise sanitaire, avec un lcher d'argent massif, on a clairement une politique de gauche de soutien.


Putain les gars Trump tait de gauche  :8O:  !
Coronavirus : Donald Trump annonce des aides massives aux entreprises et aux mnages amricains



> Steven Mnuchin n'a pas rvl le montant de ce plan d'aide alors que la presse amricaine a voqu quelque 850 milliards de dollars. Et, selon la chane amricaine CNBC, la note pourrait mme dpasser les 1 000 milliards de dollars. Mais le ministre a dvoil quelques mesures concrtes. "Nous envisageons d'envoyer immdiatement des chques aux Amricains", a-t-il dclar. "C'est--dire dans les deux prochaines semaines", a-t-il ajout. Une mesure dj prise par l'administration Bush lors de la crise de 2008. 
> 
> Steven Mnuchin a soulign l'importance d'injecter sans dlai des liquidits pour aider non seulement les mnages mais encore les petites entreprises les plus fragilises par la crise. "Nous avons aussi la possibilit de garantir des prts  des industries cruciales tels que le transport arien et l'htellerie", a expliqu le ministre.


Si Macron a aid les entreprises  payer le chmage partiel, c'tait juste pour pouvoir dire "Regardez comme le chmage est faible".
Et il y aussi l'histoire du PIB qui chute de 8% en 2020 et qui remonte de 6% en 2021 et ils sont super content "on n'a jamais vu une croissance si lev".
Si pour 1 de PIB, tu crer 25 de dette, a ne va pas tenir longtemps.




> L'change entre LFI et EELV et PS est aussi possible


Les cadres EELV et PS sont idologiquement plus proche d'LREM que d'LFI.




> Il a russi a rassembler la gauche en 2012 pour l'emporter.


Qu'est-ce que a veut dire ?
En 2012 il y avait un candidat Front de gauche, une candidate Europe cologie Les Verts, un candidat Nouveau Parti anticapitaliste, une candidat Lutte ouvrire.
Il a rassembl que dalle.

Hamon en revanche, c'tait le grand fdrateur  ::hola::  ::ange::  :
Prsidentielle : le retrait de Jadot permet  Hamon de safficher en  candidat de lcologie politique 
Prsidentielle 2017: Yannick Jadot (EELV) se dsiste au profit de Benoit Hamon

----------


## Franois M.

> Z'avez dj connu cela en France Sous Chirac et Jospin.


Bien avant : en 1986-1988, premire cohabitation sous Mitterrand avec Chirac en PM, et accessoirement dernier gouvernement qu'on puisse qualifier comme tant "de droite" en France; Chirac n'avait pas encore vir  gauche  l'poque.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Jon, je pense que LREM reste un partage de du de la gauche et de la droite. Surement les plus a droite de la gauche, mais toute de mme.


Pour moi, LREM, c'est un montage politique des puissances bancaires pour dfinitivement dtruire les acquis sociaux en France, et la faire entrer  dans le rang de l'Allemagne. On ne peut que remercier le COVID pour avoir empcher Macron de faire ce pour quoi il avait t choisi, non pas par les franais, mais par l 




> Si tu regardes la politiques durant la crise sanitaire, avec un lcher d'argent massif, on a clairement une politique de gauche de soutien. On est loin d'autres pays qui ont laiss faire le march. (ce qui serait une politique de droite)


Pas d'accord l-dessus non plus. La seule chose qu'il a fait, c'est donn de l'argent aux entreprises pour que l'conomie ne s'effondre pas. Bref, il a donn aux riches. Donc, on est dans une politique de droite no-librale. 
Je crois que tu rflchis trop avec l'ancien monde politique, qui se divisait en gauche et droite. Aujourd'hui, les journaleux utilisent encore ce dcoupage pour mieux embrouiller les gens. Mais, en fait, le dcoupage se ferait plutt sur No-libral/Capitalisme rgul.
Je pense que l'on peut liminer "communisme" de l'chiquier, a ne fdre plus personne.
Et, dans ce dcoupage, on a clairement une foultitude de partis dans la case no-librale(PS, EELV, Modem, LREM, UDI, LE, RN, ...) et pratiquement que LFI dans l'autre (peut-tre Montebourg, mais il est inaudible, et Hamon, lui il est carrment invisible). 




> Aprs, tu dis que Ruffin ferait pas mieux, je pense que si parce que Mlenchon est out sur sa personnalit et son rejet des autres.
> Met quelqu'un de plus consensuel, capable de discuter sans snerver... et je suis sur qu'on a notre candidat de gauche pour peu qu'il accepte de ngocier le ralliement des autres dominantes.


La seule chose que Ruffin pourrait russir que Mlenchon n'est plus capable, c'est de rcuprer les votes du PCF et de quelques autres groupuscules d'extrme gauche. Il pourra aussi s'entendre plus facilement avec Montebourg et Hamon.
Mais pour le PS et EELV, je ne crois pas que ce soit possible.




> On peut prendre l'exemple de Hollande.
> Il a russi a rassembler la gauche en 2012 pour l'emporter.
> Dans cette gauche il y avait a la fois du Valls et du Montebourg. Mlenchon aussi n'tait pas loin.


Mlenchon tait prsent au 1er tour en 2012, et les Verts avaient un candidat aussi. Et Hollande a gagn au 2nd tour parce que c'tait Sarko en face, et qu'il trainait pas de casseroles derrire lui et que a se voyait. Une dtestation de l'homme s'tait faite pendant son quinquennat. 
C'est ce qui pourrait faire gagner Pecresse cette anne (oh mon Dieu !&#128561 :;): . Macron contre Pecresse au 2nd tour, beaucoup voteront Pecresse par dtestation de Macron, et beaucoup, ayant vot Macron en 2017, s'abstiendront.

----------


## sanderbe

Bonjour, 




> Putain les gars Trump tait de gauche  !
> Coronavirus : Donald Trump annonce des aides massives aux entreprises et aux mnages amricains


Politique conservatrice de droite ... socialisme national .

----------


## Ryu2000

Malheureusement le gouvernement ne se remettra jamais en question :
Grve du 13 janvier dans lducation nationale :  On ne fait pas grve contre le virus, on aimerait que le gouvernement se remette en question 



> Le ministre a annonc 31 % denseignants en grve quand les syndicats, eux, ont compt 75 % de grvistes  lcole et 62 % dans les collges et lyces. Suivez et dcryptez la mobilisation avec nos journalistes et photographes dans toute la France.


Accusations de viol : le parquet de Paris requiert un non-lieu contre Grald Darmanin



> Sophie Patterson-Spatz a dj port plainte deux fois, en 2017 et 2018, contre Grald Darmanin qu'*elle accuse de lui avoir fait miroiter son aide pour faire rviser une condamnation en change de faveurs sexuelles en 2009*, alors qu'il tait charg de mission au service des affaires juridiques de l'UMP. Dans ce dossier, Grald Darmanin a confirm avoir eu une relation sexuelle avec la plaignante mais conteste toute contrainte et toute contrepartie.
> 
> La premire plainte a t classe sans suite par le parquet de Paris. La deuxime avec constitution de partie civile, qui conduit  l'ouverture quasi-automatique d'une information judiciaire, s'est heurte au refus d'une juge d'instruction de reprendre les investigations. Mais en juin 2020, la cour d'appel de Paris avait ordonn la reprise de ces investigations. Grald Darmanin a dpos plainte pour dnonciation calomnieuse.

----------


## pmithrandir

L tat  prt de l  argent aux entreprises... et pay les salaires de 70% des employs.

C est direct de l allocation  ce niveau l.


Pour comparer, trump  donne, tardivement, 2000$ par famille. En quivalent pouvoir d achat a doit faire 800 euros environ..  pour des gens licencis, sans couverture maladie dans un monde o tout s achet  crdit. On est trs loin des montants donns en France.


Et je doute que la dmarcation no librale ou pas vaille quelque chose.

Pour cette prsidentielle il y a

Les fascistes
Les conservateurs idologique et financier
Les progressistes socitaux 
Les socialistes au sens premier...

Et surtout encore plus pertinent.

Ceux qui sont pour l Europe et ceux qui sont contre.

Bref... un joyeux bordel.

Au final, les gens voteront pour des critres simples. Est ce que ce mec est sympa et est ce que je lui fait confiance.
Moins de 10% liront le programme...

----------


## Ryu2000

> Au final, les gens voteront pour des critres simples. Est ce que ce mec est sympa et est ce que je lui fait confiance.


Je ne comprendrai jamais comment quelqu'un peut se dire "Macron est sympa, je lui fais confiance".
En ce moment on voit surtout des gens qui dtestent LREM. Par exemple aujourd'hui il y a eu une manifestation massive contre le gouvernement, mais les types ont de la mmoire (ils ne dtestent pas seulement LREM  ::P: ) :
Anne Hidalgo hue et chahute dans la manifestation des enseignants  Paris



> Visiblement, certains citoyens nont toujours pas digr la gestion de lcole franaise lorsque le Parti socialiste tait au pouvoir. La candidate du PS  llection prsidentielle Anne Hidalgo en a fait les frais, jeudi 13 janvier, lors de la manifestation du personnel ducatif  Paris contre le protocole sanitaire  lcole. Elle a t hue et siffle dans le cortge par des manifestants. Des  Hidalgo dgage  ou  *tratre*  ont t lancs  lintresse. La maire de Paris a ensuite t prise  partie par plusieurs manifestants qui lui ont reproch sa responsabilit dans les dgradations de conditions denseignement ces dernires annes.

----------


## Franois M.

> L tat  prt de l  argent aux entreprises... et pay les salaires de 70% des employs.
> 
> C est direct de l allocation  ce niveau l..


Aprs les avoir arbitrairement empches de travailler pour satisfaire l'obsession pathologique de "sauver des vies" avec une pidmie qui en deux ans a tu moins de 1 pour mille de la population mondiale. Certains semblent dvelopper des problmes de mmoire trs tt .... bon, il faut bien trouver quelque part des gens pour voter  gauche (que ce soit gauche macroniste ou extrme gauche).

----------


## Invit

> Aprs les avoir arbitrairement empche de travailler pour satisfaire l'obsession pathologique de "sauver des vies" avec une pidmie qui en deux ans a tu moins de 1 pour mille de la population mondiale. Certains semblent dvelopper des problmes de mmoire trs tt .... bon, il faut bien trouver quelque part des gens pour voter  gauche (que ce soit gauche macroniste ou extrme gauche).


Ils vont te dire que c'est  cause du covid long  ::ptdr::

----------


## Jon Shannow

> L tat  prt de l  argent aux entreprises... et pay les salaires de 70% des employs.


Il a pay les salaires parce qu'il n'avait pas le choix. Obligeant les entreprises  fermer, celles-ci auraient t obliges de mettre leurs salaris au chmage technique. Donc, c'est l'tat qui aurait pay, de la mme manire. C'est juste de la com. C'est tout ce qu'ils savent faire dans ce gouvernement.




> Et je doute que la dmarcation no librale ou pas vaille quelque chose.


Chacun voit midi  sa porte, comme on dit.




> Pour cette prsidentielle il y a





> Les fascistes


 Je mets Macron dans cette catgorie.



> Les conservateurs idologique et financier


 LR, FN



> Les progressistes socitaux


PS et EELV



> Les socialistes au sens premier...


LFI




> Et surtout encore plus pertinent.
> 
> Ceux qui sont pour l Europe et ceux qui sont contre.


C'est une dmarcation possible. Toutefois, il faut savoir si on est contre l'UE, point barre (un peu comme Ryu sur ce forum), contre l'UE telle qu'elle est (et a c'est diffrent) ou encore pour l'UE telle qu'elle est aujourd'hui. 
Moi, je suis pour l'UE mais telle qu'elle est. Alors, les Ryu vont te dire qu'il est impossible de la changer, moi, je pense que tout peut changer, qu'il ne s'agit que de volont. Et ce sont les peuples qui ont ce pouvoir.

La France, quoi qu'on en dise,  encore une grande influence dans l'UE, et si le Prsident franais a une relle volont de changer l'UE pour en faire une UE des peuples, plutt qu'une UE des finances, il peut y avoir de vrais changements dans cette UE.




> Au final, les gens voteront pour des critres simples. Est ce que ce mec est sympa et est ce que je lui fait confiance.
> Moins de 10% liront le programme...


D'un autre cot, moins de 1% des candidats auront un programme digne de ce nom. Alors...

----------


## Ryu2000

> je pense que tout peut changer, qu'il ne s'agit que de volont.


Bonne chance pour que 27 chefs d'tats veuillent la mme chose en mme temps.  :+1:  (et que cette chose aille dans le bon sens, t'as plus de chance de gagner l'euromillion que de voir ce scnario se raliser)
Les intrts d'une nation sont diffrents des intrts d'une autre nation.
Ici, ce n'est pas optimal d'appliquer les mmes rgles  tout le monde.

Malheureusement les Franais sont trs union-europens, c'est dprimant  quel point ils aiment l'UE  ::(: 
Les critiques de l'UE sont beaucoup trop rare en France  mon gout (la propagande pro UE a toujours t trs forte)
Je n'ai pas l'impression que le nombre de personnes critique envers l'UE augmente trs vite, donc il ne faut probablement pas compter sur la France pour dtruire l'UE.  ::(: 

Mais bon il y a d'autres pays contributeurs nets, qui, si ils se barraient comme l'a fait le Royaume-Uni pourraient entrainer la chute de l'UE.
Par exemple si l'Allemagne se casse, c'est fini.

L'Allemagne critique la BCE, c'est dj un bon dbut :
L'inflation en Allemagne pourrait senvoler  6%, la BCE dans le collimateur !



> L'inflation en Allemagne risque de s'envoler  prs de 6% sur un an en novembre, contre prs de 5% prvu. De quoi alimenter les critiques contre la Banque centrale europenne (BCE), accuse d'tre en partie responsable de ce phnomne. Sa politique des taux maintenus au plus bas est traditionnellement perue en Allemagne comme une cause de l'inflation et de la "ruine" des pargnants.


En France c'est n'importe quoi :
Les Franais plus mfiants vis--vis de lEurope que les Allemands et les Italiens, selon une tude



> Selon une enqute sur les fierts nationales et europennes ralise par lIfop pour EuropaNova et le "JDD", *68% des Franais se disent fiers d'tre europens* et 87%, fiers d'tre franais.


Comment peut-on tre fier d'tre union-europen ?  ::cfou:: 

Autant on peut tre fier de l'histoire de France, parce que le pays a rayonn sur le monde pendant longtemps, mais l'UE ne rayonnera jamais, c'est juste un truc qui coute cher, qui n'apporte rien et qui t'enlve ta souverainet. 
Bref, il faut s'armer de patiente mais l'UE finira par s'effondrer, le plus tt sera le mieux.




> C'est juste de la com. C'est tout ce qu'ils savent faire dans ce gouvernement.


Le gouvernement repousse les faillites, je trouve a dangereux comme stratgie parce que plein d'entreprises se sont endettes en 2020, 2021, 2022 alors qu'elles auraient pu mourir dbut 2020 et a aurait cr moins de dette.
On attend toujours a :
Bond de 40% des faillites en France en 2022 : la sombre prvision d'Euler Hermes



> Si le raz-de-mare de faillites n'a pas eu lieu *en raison notamment d'un large soutien public et de la suspension des tribunaux de commerce*, les difficults pour les entreprises pourraient se multiplier en France et dans le monde. Selon une rcente tude d'Euler Hermes, les dfaillances pourraient bondir de 40% en France et 15% sur la plante en 2022. Explications.


Je pense que le seul intrt c'est d'avoir un taux de chmage artificiellement bas, mais a coute cher.
Les dettes gonflent trop vite, a finira par avoir des consquences graves.

=====
Edit :
Je ne comprend pas la prsidente de la Commission des lois de l'Assemble, je n'ai pas vu d'atteinte intolrable aux institutions
Pass vaccinal : l'accord entre dputs et snateurs capote aprs un tweet de Bruno Retailleau



> "Nous avions obtenu un accord de principe". Alors que les dputs et snateurs taient sur le point de trouver un accord sur le projet de loi instaurant le pass vaccinal, un tweet de Bruno Retailleau a fait capoter l'accord. Le prsident du groupe Les Rpublicains au Snat, a en effet voqu sur le rseau social une "victoire du bon sens" des siens, ce qui a port "une atteinte intolrable" au fonctionnement du Parlement, a dnonc la prsidente de la Commission des lois de l'Assemble.


C'est n'importe quoi de faire tout ce cirque juste pour un tweet.

----------


## pmithrandir

> Il a pay les salaires parce qu'il n'avait pas le choix. Obligeant les entreprises  fermer, celles-ci auraient t obliges de mettre leurs salaris au chmage technique. Donc, c'est l'tat qui aurait pay, de la mme manire. C'est juste de la com. C'est tout ce qu'ils savent faire dans ce gouvernement.


Les rgles du chmage techniques ne sont pas les mmes pour le Covid ou en dehors : 
https://www.service-public.fr/profes...sdroits/F23503

Avec les rgles mises en place, on a eu : 
 - maintien des salaris en poste, avec tous les avantages que a comporte (mutuelle, anciennet...)
 - un cout zro pour les entreprises(les 6 premiers mois) alors que le chmage technique est aussi  leur charge normalement.
 - un presque maintien de salaire... moi je gagnais plus  la fin du moi au chmage partiel qu'avant en allant au travail... parce que mes frais d'essence et de repas ont presque disparu). Mon reste  vivre tait plus haut, avec plein de temps pour faire certaines choses(travaux, etc...) que j'aurai du payer autrement.
 - pas ou presque pas de maximum en dbut de pandmie a ce chomage partiel. Mme les plus haut salaire ont eu un maintien de rmunration, alors que le chomage partiel implique une limite a environ 2500-3000 net par mois. (pas un salaire de misreux en province... plus difficile a paris).

Dans un modle  la Trump, l'tat m'aurait envoy 800 euros et autoris mon employeur a me mettre  la porte. Ca aurait t un poil plus dur  vivre comme priode.

En ce sens, je pense que l'tat, pour diverses raison,  mis en place une stratgie massive denvoi d'argent directement aux franais.
Aprs, est ce que c'tait la bonne manire de faire, c'est une autre question... masi ca ressemble quand mme pas trop a une mesure librale.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Les rgles du chmage techniques ne sont pas les mmes pour le Covid ou en dehors : 
> https://www.service-public.fr/profes...sdroits/F23503
> 
> Avec les rgles mises en place, on a eu : 
>  - maintien des salaris en poste, avec tous les avantages que a comporte (mutuelle, anciennet...)
>  - un cout zro pour les entreprises(les 6 premiers mois) alors que le chmage technique est aussi  leur charge normalement.
>  - un presque maintien de salaire... moi je gagnais plus  la fin du moi au chmage partiel qu'avant en allant au travail... parce que mes frais d'essence et de repas ont presque disparu). Mon reste  vivre tait plus haut, avec plein de temps pour faire certaines choses(travaux, etc...) que j'aurai du payer autrement.
>  - pas ou presque pas de maximum en dbut de pandmie a ce chomage partiel. Mme les plus haut salaire ont eu un maintien de rmunration, alors que le chomage partiel implique une limite a environ 2500-3000 net par mois. (pas un salaire de misreux en province... plus difficile a paris).
> 
> ...


Je ne dis pas que la mesure tait mauvaise en soi. Mais, je pense quand mme qu'elle n'a pas t mise en place pour les salaris mais pour les entreprises, et plus particulirement les grosses entreprises.
Les petits commerants qui ont du fermer et n'ont pas rouvert, sont assez nombreux quand mme.

On ne peut pas comparer ce qui se fait aux USA et en France. La culture est diffrente, et les franais n'auraient pas accepts la mme chose que les tats-uniens. Macron le savait.

Ce qu' fait Macron, et fait encore aujourd'hui, c'est : sauver l'conomie au dtriment des gens. Pas vraiment un truc de gauche, quand mme. Et assurer les salaires, c'est permettre  l'conomie de ne pas s'effondrer. Alors, a peut avoir le gout du socialisme, la couleur du socialisme, mais c'est comme le Canada Dry (pour les plus jeunes, Google est votre ami &#128523 :;): , a n'est pas du socialisme. Et, je pense qu' moyen ou court terme, a va vraiment avoir un gout amer.

----------


## pmithrandir

Crer de la dette pour distribuer l'argent  la population.... 

Aprs, je pense qu'il aurait pu tre bien plus dur dans ses conditions.
Personne n'aurait plaint les cadres si on avait limit leur rmunration a 2500 par mois par exemple.


Pour les petits commerants, j'ai eu pour ma part 2 sons de cloches.
Ceux qui dclaraient leurs CA honntement qui ont trouv le dispositif plutot gnreux, se demandant mme si a valait le coup de rouvrir entre 2 vagues.
Ceux qui faisait beaucoup de black... qui eux se sont retrouv avec des revenus bien infrieurs  leur prvisions et qui ont mis la clef sous la porte...

Je n'en ferait aps une gnralit parce que je ne connait pas assez bien les details... mais ca me semble crdible

----------


## ABCIWEB

> Crer de la dette pour distribuer l'argent  la population....


Non il a cr de la dette pour soutenir l'conomie, ce qui inclus galement la population car sans pouvoir d'achat l'conomie s'effondre. 

En fait Macron a fait ce que Sarkosy n'avait pas fait suite  la crise de 2008, car on s'est aperu que c'tait contre productif en comparaison des pays comme l'Allemagne (et d'autres comme les USA) qui avaient soutenue l'conomie durant la crise et s'taient relevs beaucoup plus vite. On avait dj de l'exprience et cette fois-ci de toutes faons on avait pas le choix puisque tout le pays tait  l'arrt except les transports et quelques commerces. C'est ce qui explique que presque tous les pays ont fait la mme chose mme si les modalits ont t diffrentes. 

Il n'y a rien de gauche ni de social dans ces mesures, c'est de l'conomie et ce n'est pas contradictoire avec la doctrine nolibrale qui veut avant tout un maximum de croissance pour un maximum de profits quoi qu'il en cote. 

C'est comme tous les cadeaux faits aux plus riches avant la crise du covid, dont 40 milliards/an de rductions de charges aux entreprises, dont chmage, retraite et maladie... Avec ces baisses de charges, on comprend mieux le durcissement de l'obtention des allocations chmage, la ncessit de faire une rforme des retraites, et la poursuite de la fermeture des lits dans les hpitaux malgr la crise du covid...

Pour dire que Macron ne s'est pas trop pos de questions pour trouver de l'argent au profit du Medef mme si cela rduit les prestations sociales en augmentant la prcarit, la pauvret, et en diminuant les capacits hospitalires mme en pleine crise du covid, ce qui pour le coup est carrment obscne. C'est un nolibral droit dans ses bottes et il prendra les mmes dcisions obscnes quand il s'agira de savoir qui doit payer la dette du covid. 

Crer de la dette n'est ni de droite ni de gauche, le positionnement politique se dfinit par ceux qui en profitent le plus et ceux qui payent. Cela ne te cote rien d'emprunter de l'argent si ce n'est pas toi qui paye!

----------


## Ryu2000

> Crer de la dette n'est ni de droite ni de gauche


Ouais et de toute faon LREM n'a fait d'exceptionnel, ils ont fait comme les autres.

Covid-19 : la dette mondiale a atteint le niveau record de 226 000 milliards de dollars en 2020, annonce le FMI



> En 2020, "la forte augmentation de la dette tait justifie par la ncessit de protger la vie des personnes, *de prserver les emplois et d'viter une vague de faillites*, soulignent-ils. Si les gouvernements n'avaient pas agi, les consquences sociales et conomiques auraient t dvastatrices."
> 
> Cependant, ils observent que ce niveau de dette amplifie les vulnrabilits, d'autant plus que les conditions de financement seront,  l'avenir, moins favorables avec des hausses de taux d'intrt attendues dans un contexte de forte inflation.
> 
> "Les niveaux levs d'endettement limitent, dans la plupart des cas, la capacit des gouvernements  soutenir la reprise et la capacit du secteur priv  investir dans le moyen terme", rappellent-ils enfin.


Il y a des entreprises qui auraient du faire faillite si il n'y avait pas eu de pandmie mais elles ont survcu grce aux aides (ce qui est trs grave, il est important qu'elles meurent) :
Avec la fin du quoi quil en cote, le spectre dune vague de faillites ressurgit



> Bombe  retardement, mur de dettes, fermetures en cascade... la plupart des  conomistes s'attendaient au pire en 2020. Pourtant, la dferlante des faillites d'entreprises tant redoute n'a pas eu lieu. Alors que l'conomie franaise a connu une immense crise sanitaire en 2020, les dfaillances d'entreprises sont toujours au plus bas. A la fin du mois d'aot dernier, *la Banque de France comptait environ 28.000 faillites contre 38.000 un an plus tt  la mme priode*. Et mme si le choc du Covid a frapp ingalement les secteurs, les dfaillances sont en baisse dans quasiment toutes les branches, hormis l'immobilier.
> (...)
> De mme, *la moindre prise en charge du chmage partiel par l'Etat et l'Unedic pourraient laisser craindre un effet rattrapage des faillites qui n'ont pas eu lieu*. A cela s'ajoutent les chances de remboursement pour les prts garantis par l'Etat auxquelles devront faire face les entreprises  partir du printemps 2022. A la fin du premier semestre 2021, 140 milliards d'euros de prts garantis par l'Etat avaient t accords. Il s'agit de la plus grosse somme en Europe.


C'est extrmement grave de s'endetter  ce point.
Covid-19 et crise conomique : quel impact du plan de relance amricain sur l'conomie mondiale ?



> Un "plan de sauvetage" de 2200 milliards en mars 2020, puis 900 milliards en dcembre 2020, suivie d'une "relance" de 1900 milliards de dollars en mars 2021 : ainsi le dficit budgtaire amricain s'est envol  prs de 18 % du produit intrieur brut (PIB). Ce dficit des tats-Unis est presque aussi important qu'au sortir de la Seconde guerre mondiale.
> 
> Ces emprunts d'tat, injects dans l'conomie amricaine, sont uniques dans l'histoire rcente et restent difficiles  apprhender. Pour comparaison, les 1900 milliards de dollars du plan de sauvetage du prsident Joe Biden correspondent au PIB de l'Italie, soit toute la richesse accumule en un an de la troisime conomie d'Europe.
> 
> *Ct rpublicain  mais aussi dmocrate , des voix s'lvent pour critiquer non pas le plan de relance en tant que tel, mais sa taille, juge disproportionne. Avec en tte un phnomne conomique  haut risque pour ses dtracteurs : le retour d'une inflation trop haute* (l'inflation est "la perte du pouvoir d'achat de la monnaie qui se traduit par une augmentation gnrale et durable des prix", selon la dfinition de l'INSEE, NDLR).


L'conomie mondiale se portait dj extrmement mal avant 2020, pendant 2 ans la situation s'est dgrad plus rapidement que d'habitude.
Quelque chose finira par arriver, a ne peut pas continuer comme a ternellement.

----------


## Ryu2000

Emmanuel Macron veut remettre en cause la quasi-gratuit des tudes universitaires



> Vers toujours plus de libralisme dans les universits. Sil est rlu, Emmanuel Macron sattaquera  la sacro-sainte quasi-gratuit des tudes suprieures en France. Cest ce quil a annonc lors de son discours de clture du 50e anniversaire du congrs de la Confrence des prsidents duniversits, jeudi soir.
> 
> On ne pourra pas rester durablement dans un systme o lenseignement suprieur na aucun prix pour la quasi-totalit des tudiants, a lanc le chef de lEtat. Avant de dcrire, dans un enchanement logique qui nous chappe, un monde de luniversit o un tiers des tudiants sont boursiers et o, pourtant, nous avons tant de prcarit tudiante et une difficult  financer un modle qui est beaucoup plus financ sur largent public que partout dans le monde pour rpondre  la comptition internationale. Faire payer les tudiants pour lutter contre la prcarit des tudiants, en somme.


a doit tre a le fameux ct social de Macron dont j'ai tant entendu parler !  ::P: 

Emmanuel Macron : une popularit en baisse, une consquence du  emmerder  les non-vaccins ?



>

----------


## pmithrandir

Pour les mesures en 2008 de soutien des USA... Je me demande de quoi vous parlez.

Mes USA ont massivement licenci  cette epoque, les socits ont garde leur trsor de guerre et l on rinvesti quand la crise tait passe.  Aucune action gouvernementale la dedans. C est chaque amricain qui a du apprendre  vivre avec beaucoup moins pour survivre cette priode


Aprs je ne dis pas que Macron est de gauche... faut pas deconne... mais pour moi sa politique  t extrmement protectrice compar aux autres pays. Dsir de protection tatique qui va  l encontre de toute doctrine librale classique.


Pour le sujet des tudes, ryu je ne suis pas d accord avec lui. Est ce un ballon d essai ou une relle volont je ne sais pas. Peut tre un moyen d introduire un quota d tudes gratuite aussi...
As tu plus de dtails?

----------


## Ryu2000

> As tu plus de dtails?


Bof J'ai juste vu que tout le monde tait fch sur Twitter.
a parle de "modle amricain" et de "libralisme", a fait toujours peur d'entendre a.

Mais si a se trouve il veut juste que les riches et les trangers paient plus cher (mais pour les riches il existe dj des coles prives, non ?), que les universit forment les lves pour trouver un emploi, ainsi que virer ceux qui s'inscrivent juste pour toucher les bourses (Macron dit que beaucoup d'lves ne se prsentent pas  l'examen).
Il veut qu'il y ait une perspective derrire les tudes, et c'est vrai que il y a plein de diplmes qui n'ouvrent pas de porte.  ::(:  
Les tudes seront plus "professionnalisante", ce qui semble chouette dis comme a. Trouver du boulot en lien avec ses tudes c'est important. (avoir un doctorat et bosser dans un fast food c'est pas top)

Les gauches ne sont pas contentes :
Macron accus de vouloir rendre l'universit payante avec sa rforme "systmique"



> Les gauches rejettent en bloc l'ide d'Emmanuel Macron selon laquelle l'universit "sans aucun prix" n'est pas tenable.
> (...)
> Mme son de cloche pour Alexis Corbire sur le plateau de CNews ce vendredi 14 janvier. Le porte-parole de Jean-Luc Mlenchon a rpondu  la logique prne la veille par Emmanuel Macron selon laquelle il fallait rendre luniversit payante pour la rendre plus slective.
> 
> Si vous faites payer luniversit vous crez ncessairement une barrire, ou alors vous endettez des tudiants a-t-il ragi avant dajouter sur Twitter quil refuse un systme  lamricaine avec des dettes tudiantes insoutenables et la mise en place dune slection par largent dans lenseignement suprieur.


Il y a un truc sympa dans le systme actuel c'est que des jeunes issus d'un milieu trs modeste, peuvent faire des tudes jusqu' BAC+8 si c'est leur truc.

----------


## halaster08

> Aprs je ne dis pas que Macron est de gauche... faut pas deconne... mais pour moi sa politique  t extrmement protectrice compar aux autres pays. Dsir de protection tatique qui va  l encontre de toute doctrine librale classique.


Sur les effets de la politique de Macron, on est je pense bien loin d'une politique de gauche:

----------


## Franois M.

> Sur les effets de la politique de Macron, on est je pense bien loin d'une politique de gauche:


Vous voulez dire que sa politique est nuisible mais pas autant qu'une vraie politique de gauche ?

Sinon balancer un lien concernant Oxfam, association  militante pro-assistanat et pro-redistribution (comme si le niveau dment de redistribution en France ntait pas suffisant pour dmolir le pays)  dirig en France par la trs nausabonde Ccile Duflot, faut dj oser.

Ceci dit , il n'y a que dans un cloaque collectiviste comme la France qu'on peut  trouver des gens assez "perchs" pour considrer  que la politique macroniste n'est pas de gauche.

----------


## David_g

Ils deviennent vachement pouss les bots de spam je trouve.

----------


## Ryu2000

> les bots de spam


Si a se trouve c'est beaucoup plus effrayant que a, ce sont peut-tre des lecteurs LREM  ::(: 
Il faut vraiment en tenir une sacre couche pour voter LREM.




> la politique de Macron


Les aides de l'tat finissent dans les poches des milliardaires, c'est terrible.
Salauds de riches !

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Si a se trouve c'est beaucoup plus effrayant que a, ce sont peut-tre des lecteurs LREM 
> Il faut vraiment en tenir une sacre couche pour voter LREM.


Je dirais qu'il faut vraiment en tenir une sacr couche pour penser qu'en France on a eu un jour une politique de gauche, une vraie s'entend ! Peut-tre au tout tout dbut du commencement du 1er septennat de Mitterrand, mais alors, vraiment le tout dbut.  ::aie::

----------


## Ryu2000

> pour penser qu'en France on a eu un jour une politique de gauche


Je ne sais pas, mais en tout cas il y a eu des acquis sociaux, comme par exemple :
1919 : Temps de travail loi du 17 avril 1919 sous la prsidence de Clemenceau (radical-socialiste) instaurant la semaine de quarante-huit heures et la journe de huit heures
1936 : Congs pays de quinze jours sous Lon Blum Front populaire (socialistes, communistes, radicaux de gauche).
1936 : Semaine de 40 heures sous Lon Blum Front populaire (socialistes, communistes, radicaux de gauche).
1941 : Salaire Minimum Loi du 4 octobre 1941 contenue dans la Charte du Travail 
1941 : Nationalisation des diffrentes caisses d'assurances sant qui deviendra  la Libration la Scurit Sociale.
1942 : La Loi du 28 juillet instaure la Mdecine du Travail obligatoire pour les entreprises de plus de 50 salaris.
1956 : Congs pays Troisime semaine Guy Mollet (secrtaire gnral de la SFIO)
1969 : Congs pays Quatrime semaine sous De Gaulle conservateur.
1982 : Temps de travail ordonnance n82-4111 instituant la semaine de trente-neuf heures sous Mitterrand
1998 : Temps de travail lois Aubry du 13 juin 1998 et du 19 janvier 2000 instituant la semaine de trente-cinq heures, socialiste.

----------


## Franois M.

> Si a se trouve c'est beaucoup plus effrayant que a, ce sont peut-tre des lecteurs LREM 
> Il faut vraiment en tenir une sacre couche pour voter LREM. !


Il faut vraiment en tenir une sacre couche pour voter  gauche, ce qui inclus LREM.

----------


## pmithrandir

Pour prciser, je pense que Macron a une idologie de droite, mais qu'il a t, dans les mesures prises pour le COVID, dans une rponse de gauche.
Aprs, on reste sur un libralisme et une redistribution en faveur du patronat et de la bourgeoisie sur tout le reste du quinquennat.


J'ai regard 2 minutes de la vido, pas le temps pour plus.
Mais quand jentends, il augmente les impts.... et que la personne  l'air de s'en plaindre.... je trouve a hallucinant.
La baisse des impts et des charges est justement du libralisme. Moins l'tat a de revenus, plus son rle baisse et plus on laisse le systme sauto grer.

A l'inverse, lorsque l'tat collectivise tout on est dans une politique totalement  gauche, nuisible par de nombreux aspects.

Mais aujourd'hui, non, on ne paye ni assez de charges ni assez dimpts pour les services mis en place, c'est bien le problme avec la cration de la dette.

Je pense que dailleurs, le systme de tranche qui exclue des gens du paiement de limpt est assez mauvais. Selon moi on confond 2 systmes.
L'un qui permet de financer les biens communs, l'autre qui revient  aider les gens.
D'un point de vue psychologique, il est bien meilleur pour moi de dire: 
 - je te prend 100 tous les mois sur tes 1000 de revenus avec ma casquette impts ET je te donne avec ma casquette CAF 300 d'allocations
que
 - je te donne 200 euros sans rien te prlever.

Dj, tout le mode participe, et les "gains" sont visibles et simples
Mais en plus, on a des rfrentiels simples  comprendre,  mettre en pratique et  contrler. 
Et la personne qui est aide, elle comprend qu'elle ne reoit pas 200 d'aide... mais 300 parce qu'elle devrait payer ses impts comme tout le monde pour financer les services qu'elle reoit.

Et a marche aussi pour le quotient familial. 
Je prfrerais nettement qu'on dise, 
On paye tous le mme impts ET chaque enfant te rapporte XX euros par mois  la CAF.
Plutt que de voir des revenus dduit sous prtexte que l'on a des enfants. 

Au passage, ce quotient familial est plus grosse niche fiscale... qui bnficie principalement... au 30% les plus aiss. Et qui finance ds le premier enfant alors que les pauvres ne reoivent des allocs qu'a partir du second.


Bref, on est encore loin de voir les candidats expliquer ces concepts je trouve...

----------


## pmithrandir

> Je dirais qu'il faut vraiment en tenir une sacr couche pour penser qu'en France on a eu un jour une politique de gauche, une vraie s'entend ! Peut-tre au tout tout dbut du commencement du 1er septennat de Mitterrand, mais alors, vraiment le tout dbut.


Si c'est ce que tu veux, alors je pense que tu seras durablement du...
C'set comme une politique librale comme le voudrait Franois M... je doute que a arrive e France un jour.

Si la France se dcentre, ce sera malheureusement sur la haine de l'autre ou le rejet de l'Europe, pas sur des questions conomiques. 
Je pense qu'a moins d'une rcession conomique forte  mme de bousculer tout le modle social, nous resterons sur cette politique qui alternera conomiquement entre PS et LR pendant longtemps. Peu ou prou la mme chose avec un niveau de redistribution qui varie.

Tu noteras dailleurs que LFI ne sort pas de ce modle non plus...

----------


## Mat.M

> C'set comme une politique librale comme le voudrait Franois M... je doute que a arrive e France un jour.


a c'est certain a n'arrivera jamais.
Y'avait bien Alain Madelin ministre de l'conomie pendant le premier mandat de Jacques Chirac donc frachement lu, il a pas tenu 6 mois au gouvernement...

----------


## flow10000

Il faut tre fou pour croire que les mesures conomiques prises durant le COVID et/ou suite  la crise de 2008 c'est pour "aider les gens".
Entre 2010 et 2021, la masse montaire  t multiplie par 5 en France. Je doute que 95% des gens aient vus leur pargne multiplie de la sorte. C'est les autres % restants qui ont capt tout cet argent magique inject par l'tat / lEurope...
https://elucid.media/economie/planch...e-plus-riches/

----------


## halaster08

> Pour prciser, je pense que Macron a une idologie de droite, mais qu'il a t, dans les mesures prises pour le COVID, dans une rponse de gauche.


Ca aurait t quoi des mesures de droite pendant le COVID alors, ils le disent dans la vido, pour soutenir l'conomie, directement argent magique on crame la caisse, les tudiants font la queue aux aides alimentaires, deux ans plus tard on en encore a se demande si oui ou non c'est pertinent de leur donner des aides (on va pas encourager l'assistanat quand meme !) 




> J'ai regard 2 minutes de la vido, pas le temps pour plus.
> Mais quand jentends, il augmente les impts.... et que la personne  l'air de s'en plaindre.... je trouve a hallucinant.


Augmenter les impts de ceux qui ont perdu du revenu pendant la crise et baisser les impts de ceux qui ont doubler leurs fortunes, tu trouve a hallucinant de s'en plaindre, ok je comprends pourquoi tu trouve que Macron est de gauche ...

----------


## pmithrandir

Pour moi ce qui defini une politique conomique de gauche, c'est de vouloir redistribuer et de niveller les diffrences issues de l'hritage par exemple pour que chacun puisse vivre dans un monde plus quitable. L'ide derrire, c'est de faire en sorte que chacun puisse vivre decement et que les enfants d'une catgorie de la population ne soient pas condamns de par leur naissance par exemple.

Cela ne peut exister qu'avec un tat fort qui va effectuer cette distribution. Et un tat fort, c'est de l'argent qui part dans les caisses.
Si tu veux que le systme perdure, il doit tre quitable, ou percu comme tel. Donc quand 40% de la population ne met pas de l'argent au pot... on est loin du compte, donc le systme revient vite a son mode de base, le chacun pour soit.

Aprs, un tat fort, c'est un tat qui redistribue et fait respecter ses rgles. Donc qui peut donner plus ou moins a chacun.

Je pense que la politique de Macron est de droite pour cela en gnral, puisqu'elle n'a d'autres but que d'effectuer un transfert vers la classe bourgeoise et de niveller par le bas les systmes normatifs qui empeche les arnaques et protgent les gens.



Maintenant, pour une raison que j'ignore, lors de la crise, il n'a pas pris cette optique. Il aurait pourtant t simple de laisser les rgles du chomage partiel comme elles taient, de limiter le montant maximal par exemple a 1500 ou 2000 euros par personne, ou mme moins en pretextant que les caisses taient vides.

Il avait d'autres moyens de protger les entreprises et cela aurait t l'occasion de ponctionner dans l'epargne franaise.

Au lieu de cela, il a mis en place un systme trs redistributif, gnreux je dirai mme, qui a permis aux franais d'pargner largement pendant la crise.

Pire, il a mme encourager avec cet argent magique les gens a se poser des questions sur la vie et ses priorits. On ne se poserait pas ces questions si dans le pays tout allait mal et qu'on tait dsespr avec des conomies au plus bas.

Bref, on est trs loin du libralisme habituel selon moi.

----------


## Ryu2000

Blanquer  Ibiza lors de l'annonce du protocole de rentre, toll dans la classe politique

----------


## Franois M.

> Pour moi ce qui defini une politique conomique de gauche, c'est de vouloir redistribuer et de niveller les diffrences issues de l'hritage par exemple pour que chacun puisse vivre dans un monde plus quitable.


Un modle quitable suppose la suppression du RSA et de toutes les prestations non contributives reues suite  un choix individuel.

L'imposition des successions est un des impts les plus rvoltant qui soit (surtout si il est utilis pour aggraver encore la redistribution) puisqu'il taxe des biens dj tax : il est en soit un symbole de tout ce que ltat a de nuisible ds l'instant o il sort de son seul rle pour lequel son existence est admissible, les fonctions rgaliennes, rle auquel il faudrait strictement le cantonner.




> L'ide derrire, c'est de faire en sorte que chacun puisse vivre decement et que les enfants d'une catgorie de la population ne soient pas condamns de par leur naissance par exemple.


Je ne vois pas de justice  favoriser l'irresponsabilit; avoir des enfants, quand on a t incapable de construire sa vie  un point o on a rien  leur transmettre, en est une dmonstration manifeste.




> Cela ne peut exister qu'avec un tat fort qui va effectuer cette distribution.


D'o la ncessit imprieuse de "couper les ailes" de l'tat. (et, pour tre sur de limiter sa nuisance, il faudrait lui couper constitutionnellement et pas seulement budgtairement).

Je ne commenterai pas le reste de ta prose ....

----------


## halaster08

> Pour moi ce qui defini une politique conomique de gauche, c'est de vouloir redistribuer et de niveller les diffrences issues de l'hritage par exemple pour que chacun puisse vivre dans un monde plus quitable.


Ce que ne fait pas Macron, mme pendant la pandmie




> Si tu veux que le systme perdure, il doit tre quitable, ou percu comme tel.


En prenant l'argent de ceux qui ont doubl leur fortune dj colossale en seulement 2 ans, pendant que les plus pauvres ont perdu eux ?
Je rappelle que le chomage partiel a ne touche pas tout ce qui est interim, emploi prcaire tout a ...
Et en plus il a aussi largement durci les conditions d'accs au chomage et le montant peru pour ceux qui ont la "chance" d'y avoir droit




> Il avait d'autres moyens de protger les entreprises et cela aurait t l'occasion de ponctionner dans l'epargne franaise.


Les plus pauvres n'ont pas d'pargne



> Au lieu de cela, il a mis en place un systme trs redistributif, gnreux je dirai mme, qui a permis aux franais d'pargner largement pendant la crise.


Pas a tous les franais justement, seulement a ceux qui ont les moyens d'pargner.




> Bref, on est trs loin du libralisme habituel selon moi.


Quand tu vois le rsultat, c'est mme pire que le libralisme habituel

Vraiment, au vu de ce rapport et des chiffres qui y sont prsent je ne comprends pas comment on peut dire que Macron a quand mme t gnreux avec les pauvres pendant la crise.
J'ai parfois l'impression que tu te met des illres en ce qui concerne Macron pour justifier le fait que tu puisse voter pour lui parce qu'il est ,d'aprs toi et en occultant ce qui te drange, moins pire que les autres

edit: j'en remet une petite couche parce que ras le bol !
En deux ans les milliardaires ont doubl leurs fortunes, toi / vous en deux ans de pandmie vous avez doubl votre pargne ? Moi non, quoique deux fois zro ...
On entend souvent oui mais ils le mritent, ils prennent des risques, ils innovent, ils prennent les bonnes dcisions pour leurs entreprises, ok, pendant la pandmie ils ont pris quoi comme dcisions ? quel risques ? quelles innovations ? rien, rien du tout, ils ont juste attendu la bque de l'argent magique fournit par Macron sans aucune contrepartie

Dans un passage que j'ai pas cit tu disais que c'est pas normal que 40% des gens ne paient pas dimpts, dj c'est faux, la TVA, tout ce qui est retenu sur le salaire, les impts locaux, tout a ils le payent, c'est juste limpt sur le revenu qu'ils ne payent pas, et la faute a qui ? quand les entreprises qui engrangent des milliards ne te donnent mme pas un salaire dcent, la faute a qui ?

----------


## virginieh

Comme l'a dit Halaster, les riches se plaignent du niveau d'imposition, mais si tu prends la totalit des taxes et impts pays, les pauvres payent plus en pourcentage qu'eux.
Ils disent que les pauvres sont assists mais il y a aussi normment d'aides  leur destination (et surtout depuis le dbut de la pandmie ils ont bnfici de bien plus que les pauvres qu'ils fustigent)
Ils disent que ce n'est pas  l'tat de fournir de quoi vivre aux pauvres mais quand on les interroge sur le fait que les salaires soient trs bas, ils disent aussi que ce n'est pas  l'employeur de donner assez d'argent aux employs pour qu'ils vivent dcemment.
(dans le mme esprit au dbut du quinquennat de macron les dputs de son parti disaient que les 500 euros RSA permettait de se payer des vacances au soleil mais que eux avec 5000 euros par mois (+ 1500 en sus pour le logement) avaient pas de quoi manger autre chose que des pates.
Le nombre de protestations et demandes d'action contre les fraudes aux aides sociales, et  la fraude fiscale est inversement proportionnelle  leur montant relatif.

Dire que les investisseurs prennent des risques tait dj trs discutable, il suffit de voir  quel point c'est difficile pour une petite boite d'avoir un prt pour se lancer/s'agrandir et c'est devenu un argument visiblement caduque depuis la crise de 2008 o les gouvernements ont clairement envoy le message aux banques : "faites n'importe quoi, on vous couvre". 


Quand au fait que les diffrences de l'hritage sont rduites, pmithrandir, tu sais parmis les grandes fortunes combien en ont hrit ? Je te donne un indice c'est une trs trs grosse majorit.

----------


## pmithrandir

> (dans le mme esprit au dbut du quinquennat de macron les dputs de son parti disaient que les 500 euros RSA permettait de se payer des vacances au soleil mais que eux avec 5000 euros par mois (+ 1500 en sus pour le logement) avaient pas de quoi manger autre chose que des pates.


Je veux bien la source... 




> Le nombre de protestations et demandes d'action contre les fraudes aux aides sociales, et  la fraude fiscale est inversement proportionnelle  leur montant relatif.


Je suis d'accord, et la fraude a l'ursaff est bien plus eleve que la fraude a la caf.




> Quand au fait que les diffrences de l'hritage sont rduites, pmithrandir, tu sais parmis les grandes fortunes combien en ont hrit ? Je te donne un indice c'est une trs trs grosse majorit.


Oui, et je ne trouve pas ca normal.
C'est bien pour cea que je pense qu'il faut un tat fort  mme de rquilibrer les choses.

Ais je dis que c'tait normal quelque part que les milliardaire s'enrichissent et double leur fortune ? 
Au passage, ces milliardaires sont surtout rsidents aux USA je pense... E musk ca n'a rien a voir avec la crise, Bezos oui.


Maintenant, vous me dites, les pauvres payent plus en proportion que les riches, je suis encore d'accord... sauf que au final, ils ne payent pas dimpts sur leur revenus.
Ca parait peut etre con d'un point de vue mathmatique, mais -100 + 300 ca ne fait pas 200 en psychologie.

A mon sens, je le rpte, le problme est dans la manire pas dans les montants finaux.(ou alors, parce que els aides sont pas assez fortes)

A vouloir rendre non imposable la population, on a cr un sentiment d'injustice fort de la part de la classe moyenne. Et monter les pauvres contre la classe moyenne... c'est un programme de riche, pas de gauche.
Au passage, pendant ce temps la, personne ne remet en cause le quotient familial... qui reprsente une niche fiscale de 12 milliard d'euros... qui profite au plus aiss... pas aux pauvre. pour 15 Millions d'enfants, ca reprsente uen aide de 800 euros par an en moyenne par enfant. 
Une famille pauvre qui n'est aps imposable perd donc, en moyenne, 800 euros par enfant d'aide
Une famille modeste qui paye 1000 euro d'impots a cause de revenus faibles... 600 euros pour 2 enfants.
La famille riche elle gagne largement plus de 800 euros par enfant... puisque le quotient familial est limit a 1570 euros par enfant... 3140 a partir du 3eme enfant

Vous voyez un seul candidat se battre contre ce systme a gauche ? moi pas. Et pourtant, on est en plein dans une redistribution inverse.


Bref, dans d'autres pays, on voit que des systmes, selon moi plus simples, sont mis en place.
Limpt est collect sans tenir compte de la famille de manire individuelle
Les aides sont mise en uvre en tenant compte de la situation familiale.

C'es extrmement simple et facile  comprendre pour tout le monde... et ca parait beaucoup plus juste.

----------


## halaster08

> Je veux bien la source...


en 2 sec https://www.20minutes.fr/politique/2...ange-mal-pates




> Ais je dis que c'tait normal quelque part que les milliardaire s'enrichissent et double leur fortune ? 
> Au passage, ces milliardaires sont surtout rsidents aux USA je pense... E musk ca n'a rien a voir avec la crise, Bezos oui.


Dans le rapport d'oxfam on a aussi les chiffres sur juste les milliardaires franais
Tu ne dis pas explicitement que c'est normal, tu dis que Macron a eu une politique de gauche pendant la crise, or une vrai politique de gauche n'aurait pas amen a cet enrichissement jamais vu, du coup c'est sous entendu.




> Maintenant, vous me dites, les pauvres payent plus en proportion que les riches, je suis encore d'accord... sauf que au final, ils ne payent pas dimpts sur leur revenus.
> Ca parait peut etre con d'un point de vue mathmatique, mais -100 + 300 ca ne fait pas 200 en psychologie.


Je ne pense pas que ce soit juste un problme de marketing




> A vouloir rendre non imposable la population


Encore une fois, c'est faux, les pauvres payent des impts, juste pas celui le revenu vu qu'il n'ont pas/peu de revenu ...
C'est l qu'on voit l'efficacit des mdias qui le rptent en boucle depuis des annes




> Vous voyez un seul candidat se battre contre ce systme a gauche ? moi pas. Et pourtant, on est en plein dans une redistribution inverse.


Tu parles d'une niche fiscale, l o les vrais candidats de gauche veulent revoir tout le systme

----------


## Ryu2000

> Ais je dis que c'tait normal quelque part que les milliardaire s'enrichissent et double leur fortune ? 
> Au passage, ces milliardaires sont surtout rsidents aux USA je pense... E musk ca n'a rien a voir avec la crise, Bezos oui.


Il existe des milliardaires Franais.

Covid-19 : pendant la crise, les milliardaires franais se frottent les mains



> Lenrichissement ne sest pas arrt aux frontires de la crise sanitaire pour les milliardaires. Alors que le monde davant scroulait, que les pertes demplois se multipliaient, *le patrimoine cumul des 500 plus grandes fortunes de France a augment de 30% en un an*, selon le classement  paratre de Challenges, qui a dnombr 109 milliardaires franais cette anne contre 95 lan dernier. Le nombre de milliardaires franais tait de 51 en 2011, selon le mdia.


Et mme dans le top 10 :
Covid-19 : la fortune des milliardaires a plus augment pendant la crise quau cours de la dernire dcennie, selon Oxfam



> Les dix personnes les plus riches du monde comprennent, daprs le magazine Forbes, lentrepreneur amricain Elon Musk, le patron du fabricant de voitures lectriques Tesla, Jeff Bezos, le fondateur du site de-commerce Amazon, *le Franais Bernard Arnault, propritaire du groupe de luxe LVMH*, Bill Gates, le fondateur de Microsoft, Mark Zuckerberg, le crateur du rseau social Facebook, lhomme daffaires amricain Warren Buffett, Larry Ellison, le fondateur du numro un mondial de la gestion de bases de donnes, Oracle.


Salauds de riches !
Ces enfoirs qui ne paient pas d'impts parce qu'ils ont les moyens de l'esquiver, ils peuvent s'arranger pour ne pas faire de bnfice, ils peuvent utiliser des socits crans situes dans des paradis fiscaux, etc.

Macron a tu la classe moyenne (Obama a fait la mme chose aux USA). Pourquoi Barack Obama est le pire ennemi de la classe moyenne
La classe moyenne se fond dans les classes infrieures, le pouvoir d'achat des familles modestes est ridicule, les taxes sont trop leves, bientt 1L de Diesel coutera 2, c'est violent.
Et aprs t'as l'INSEE qu'arrive pour dire "c'est gnial, la croissance est fulgurante, il n'y a pas de chmage, pas d'inflation, le pouvoir d'achat augmente, etc".
a mriterait des mouvements sociaux encore plus important que celui des gilets jaunes.

2018 :
1,27 milliard pour les 0,01% les plus riches: le gros cadeau de Macron enfin chiffr



> Le Laboratoire sur les ingalits mondiales, notamment dirig par Thomas Piketty, a actualis les donnes sur les ingalits du systme de prlvement. Alors que la progressivit s'tait amliore entre 2013-2016, elle s'est dtriore depuis l'arrive de Macron. En moyenne, les 5 034 Franais les plus riches ont chacun conomis 253 800 euros.


Pour Hollande, Emmanuel Macron est le "prsident des trs riches"

----------


## halaster08

Apparemment Macron s'est ,enfin, dcid  s'attaquer aux problmes des tudiants qui font la queue pour les aides alimentaires, la rponse de gauche  ::zoubi::  de notre cher prsident est simple: Il faut rendre les Universit payantes ! Du coup les pauvres ne seront plus tudiants, du coup plus d'tudiants aux resto du cur, malin !

----------


## sanderbe

Bonjour, 




> Un modle quitable suppose la suppression du RSA et de toutes les prestations non contributives reues suite  un choix individuel.


Dans un monde idyllique cela suppose que tout le monde dispose d'un travail ... Chose qui n'est pas vrai dans la ralit (chmage, maladie, maternit, reconversion ... )  




> L'imposition des successions est un des impts les plus rvoltant qui soit (surtout si il est utilis pour aggraver encore la redistribution) puisqu'il taxe des biens dj tax : il est en soit un symbole de tout ce que ltat a de nuisible ds l'instant o il sort de son seul rle pour lequel son existence est admissible, les fonctions rgaliennes, rle auquel il faudrait strictement le cantonner.


Le problme de fond , c'est la doxa et l'idologie qu'on met derrire la taxation . En France contrairement  d'autres pays il y a un vrai tabou avec l'argent . En gros c'est "Celui qui arrive a gagner de l'argent , c'est mal moralement donc doit lui reprendre pour le donner aux autres ". Il y a ce qu'on appelle , l'effort de la personne . Tout travail mrite salaire. Le redistribution en cas de cout dure la vie , soit . Cela doit rester exceptionnel . 

Attention  ne pas tomber dans le pige du "salaire sans travail" . Il n'y a pas d'argent magique ... Quelqu'un doit bien payer pour financer ce systme.

La ou cela devient rvoltant, c'est que les premiers pnaliss sont les classes moyennes ... 

---

Prenons l'exemple d'un couple de personne gs avec entre 500 milles  et 1 millions  de patrimoines. On va dire une 1 maison  400 000  , de lpargne pour pour 300 000  (banque + assurance vie), et 50 k  de bien mobiliers + voitures . 

Lors d'une succession, le couple de personne ag va lguer  ces enfants disons 750 k  de valeurs mobilires + financires . De cette somme , il faut payer de 25  plus de 60 % de droit !

Quand c'est dans le cadre de la famille (enfants et petit enfants), c'est 25  40 % (j'ai pu tous les barmes en tte exact) . Quand c'est hors cadre familiale c'est jusqu' 60 % !

Supposons 2 enfants qui vont toucher chacun 375 k . De cet argent faut donner presque 60  75 k  en taxes de succession et frais divers ... 

Cet argent qui va rester plusieurs possibilit :

> le mettre dans l'immobilier pour avoir une valeur sure  la retraite
> le mettre en assurance vie ou autre produit d'pargne
> faire un don aux petits enfants

Au final l'argent en question est aussi une valeur de scurit . 

Arriv  la retraite , faut aussi prvoir sa "future dpendance". Financer l'Ephad ou la maison de retraite ou vous pourriez rester 8/10/12 ans , c'est 2500  3000  par mois ... Soit quasiment autant que l'hritage. 200 k  300 k !

---

On s'tonne qu'une partie des franais s'insurge contre les taxes des hritages ... Se donner bonne conscience , en voulant dpouiller la classe moyenne  coup de taxe . Au risque que celle ci , ne puisse pas avoir les moyens de financer les maisons de retraites  moyen terme ... 

Faudrait aussi enlever des illres et voir plus loin que le bon de son nez ...

---

Dans le mme registre, vos politicards de gauche qui pensent  ce type loi. 

Pourquoi ils n'iraient pas donner 6000 ou 8000  de leurs salaires mensuels  ::aie::  ? Quand on dfend un ide , on commence par se l'appliquer  soi mme ... Cela suppose donc qu'un dput/ministre/snateur/autre haut fonctionnaire accepte de se faire sucrer 75% de son salaires  ::roll:: 




> Je ne vois pas de justice  favoriser l'irresponsabilit; avoir des enfants, quand on a t incapable de construire sa vie  un point o on a rien  leur transmettre, en est une dmonstration manifeste.
> 
> D'o la ncessit imprieuse de "couper les ailes" de l'tat. (et, pour tre sur de limiter sa nuisance, il faudrait lui couper constitutionnellement et pas seulement budgtairement).
> 
> Je ne commenterai pas le reste de ta prose ...


A un moment la fivre taxatrice montre aussi ses limites. La cohorte de ceux pouvant supporter encore et toujours plus de taxe s'amenuise. La cohorte glisse vers des revenus de plus en plus faible. Le restant  vivre aprs charges devient quasi quivalant  ceux qui touchent les minimas sociaux.

D'un ct une classe moyenne qui sappauvrit , crase de taxe qui n'a droit  rien ou presque car gagne de trop , avec un reste  vivre proche de lindcent
VS
Ceux touchant les minimas sociaux , qui glissent vers une forme dassistanat ou l'argent coulerait  flot 

Pas sur que ce systme de la redistribution avec la thorie du ruisslement tienne encore longtemps  ...

----------


## captain_mich

"Celui qui arrive a gagner de l'argent , c'est mal moralement donc doit lui reprendre pour le donner aux autres 
Mais qui dit a ? (de cette manire)

https://www.economie.gouv.fr/particu...ion-simulateur
Abattement de 100000 pour les enfants
20% si < 552324 

https://www.insee.fr/fr/statistiques...mmaire=5057311
87% de la population hrite de moins de 100000

----------


## pmithrandir

> Prenons l'exemple d'un couple de personne gs avec entre 500 milles  et 1 millions  de patrimoines. On va dire une 1 maison  400 000  , de lpargne pour pour 300 000  (banque + assurance vie), et 50 k  de bien mobiliers + voitures . 
> 
> Lors d'une succession, le couple de personne ag va lguer  ces enfants disons 750 k  de valeurs mobilires + financires . De cette somme , il faut payer de 25  plus de 60 % de droit !
> 
> Quand c'est dans le cadre de la famille (enfants et petit enfants), c'est 25  40 % (j'ai pu tous les barmes en tte exact) . Quand c'est hors cadre familiale c'est jusqu' 60 % !
> 
> Supposons 2 enfants qui vont toucher chacun 375 k . De cet argent faut donner presque 60  75 k  en taxes de succession et frais divers ...


Dja, on est dans un cas assez extrme puisque la majeure partie de la population n'a pas ce patrimoine  la mort de ses parents.

Ensuite, ce patrimoine de 750k euros, s'il tait tax lors d'un hritage de 2 enfants gnrerait 400 000 euros de dcote, 2 enfants x 2 parents * 100 000 euros.
Les 350k euros restants seront eux taxs proportionnellement sur chaque part, soit 375k / 4 (90+k euros)
au mieux, ils payeraient environ 40 000 euros de taxes chacun, sur un patrimoine de 375k euros.

Mais on peut faire mieux... 
mettre en place des assurances vies
faire des donations anticipes
mettre certains bien au noms des enfants

Une famille bien informe, avec ce patrimoine payera souvent moins de 20 000 euros de taxes sur l'hritage en tout.

C'est loin d'tre bloquant pour des cinquantenaires qui en sont souvent au moment ou cet argent les transforme en rentiers s'ils ne l'taient pas dj.

----------


## sanderbe

Bonjour, 




> "Celui qui arrive a gagner de l'argent , c'est mal moralement donc on doit lui reprendre pour le donner aux autres 
> Mais qui dit a ? (de cette manire)


C'est ancre dans les moeurs populaires en France. Dans les non dits. C'est un constat qui est fait depuis l'tranger ... La notion d'argent en gnral est un sujet moins tabous en Belgique qu'en France par exemple .




> Dja, on est dans un cas assez extrme puisque la majeure partie de la population n'a pas ce patrimoine  la mort de ses parents.


C'est une exemple pour une famille avec un pavillon tout ce qu'il y a de plus banal ...

Je pourrai prendre d'autre exemple avec un appartement, une maison 1930 , un chteau ...

----------


## pmithrandir

Une maison a 400 000 je veux bien... mais 300 000 euros de cash, c'est plus rare. ca veut dire qu'il n y a pas eu de maison de retraite, ni de faux frais  la retraite qui ont entam ce patrimoine...

La ralit, rappele au dessus, c'est que la plupart des hritages entrent dj dans l'exonration des 100 000 euros par enfant et par parent.
Ceux au dessus reprsentent une portions minime des hritages, et sont loin d'tre taxs autant qu'on le prtend.

Dans ton exemple, on a quand mme chaque enfant qui hritera de plus de 350 000 euros aprs taxes... pas dsagrable je trouve, et propre  rpter une situation de rente d'une gnration  l'autre. Je trouve le systme actuel peu taxeur pour tout te dire.

----------


## Invit

> Une maison a 400 000 je veux bien... mais 300 000 euros de cash, c'est plus rare. ca veut dire qu'il n y a pas eu de maison de retraite, ni de faux frais  la retraite qui ont entam ce patrimoine...
> 
> La ralit, rappele au dessus, c'est que la plupart des hritages entrent dj dans l'exonration des 100 000 euros par enfant et par parent.
> Ceux au dessus reprsentent une portions minime des hritages, et sont loin d'tre taxs autant qu'on le prtend.
> 
> Dans ton exemple, on a quand mme chaque enfant qui hritera de plus de 350 000 euros aprs taxes... pas dsagrable je trouve, et propre  rpter une situation de rente d'une gnration  l'autre. Je trouve le systme actuel peu taxeur pour tout te dire.


Ok donc tu trouves a normal de se faire taxer sur de l'argent qui a dj subit toutes les taxes ?

Moi j'appelle a du vol. 

Ce sont les conomies d'une vie, je ne vois pas de quel droit l'tat vient faire son charognard. C'est dj assez dur comme a pour la famille alors en plus se faire voler n'importe quoi.

A part empcher les classes moyennes de monter progressivement.

En dessous du million en hritage a ne devrait pas tre tax. 

Mais bon les prolos jalousent ceux qui en touchent un.

A croire que a fait plaisir de recevoir un hritage. Si j'avais le choix je prfrerais revoir mes parents.

----------


## Gunny

Parce qu'il n'est plus  a prs :
Jean-Michel Blanquer a annonc dIbiza le protocole de la rentre scolaire de janvier

----------


## pmithrandir

> Ce sont les conomies d'une vie, je ne vois pas de quel droit l'tat vient faire son charognard. C'est dj assez dur comme a pour la famille alors en plus se faire voler n'importe quoi.
> A part empcher les classes moyennes de monter progressivement.


Ca sert  viter que des rentes se construisent.
Entre le fils d'ouvrier qui ne pourra jamais pargner, et qui hrite de quelques broutilles, s'il hrite, et celui qui a 50 ans, souvent dj propritaire parce que papa et maman ont t pas trop loin, qu'il a pu se payer des tudes et avoir un mtier rmunrateur... qui va avoir la joie de toucher plusieurs dizaines voir centaine de milliers d'euros... dont il ne saura que faire sinon le placer comme une rente.... rente qui aidera ses enfants a se demarquer encore plus de ceux du fils d'ouvrier, etc... aprs plusieurs gnrations la diffrences est telles que la socit ne permet plus aux uns de prendre une place decente sur leur mrite, mais uniquement sur la capacit de leur parents, grands parents et mme aieuls  capitaliser.

Je ne vois pas la justice de ce fonctionnement.




> Parce qu'il n'est plus  a prs :
> Jean-Michel Blanquer a annonc dIbiza le protocole de la rentre scolaire de janvier


Et ?
Vous en connaissez beaucoup qui ne prennent pas de vacances ?

Moi j'en ai pris, comme je pense 98% des enseignants.

Quand vous avez un coup de bourre au boulot, vous preferez compter sur celui qui a pris quelques jours pour se reposer ou celui qui enchaine depuis des mois et qui tire dj la langue.

Dire que le protocole est pourri, c'est lgitime.
Dnoncer le fait que la personne a pris des vacances... ca me parait plus con.

Au passage, si j'tais all en vacance, j'aurai regard mes mails le lundi matin, et au mieux mardi soir j'aurai sorti un protocole.

----------


## Mat.M

> Mais on peut faire mieux... 
> mettre en place des assurances vies


l'assurance-vie c'est une ide mais bof il y a plus de frais de gestion du compte que a ne rapporte.
Reste la bourse mais relativement volatile et risqu

----------


## Invit

> Parce qu'il n'est plus  a prs :
> Jean-Michel Blanquer a annonc dIbiza le protocole de la rentre scolaire de janvier


Je vois pas ce qu'il y a de choquant il a le droit de partir en vacances. En plus il a respect les directives de distance et disponibilit.

Blanquer prend cher en ce moment c'est limite du harclement.

----------


## Invit

> Ca sert  viter que des rentes se construisent.
> Entre le fils d'ouvrier qui ne pourra jamais pargner, et qui hrite de quelques broutilles, s'il hrite, et celui qui a 50 ans, souvent dj propritaire parce que papa et maman ont t pas trop loin, qu'il a pu se payer des tudes et avoir un mtier rmunrateur... qui va avoir la joie de toucher plusieurs dizaines voir centaine de milliers d'euros... dont il ne saura que faire sinon le placer comme une rente.... rente qui aidera ses enfants a se demarquer encore plus de ceux du fils d'ouvrier, etc... aprs plusieurs gnrations la diffrences est telles que la socit ne permet plus aux uns de prendre une place decente sur leur mrite, mais uniquement sur la capacit de leur parents, grands parents et mme aieuls  capitaliser.
> 
> Je ne vois pas la justice de ce fonctionnement.


Parce que les rentes n'existent pas dj ? Avec ou sans ce fonctionnement elles persistent.

Ceux qui ont les moyens changent de pays fiscal. Et a ce n'est pas donn au pekin moyen de la classe moyenne.

----------


## sanderbe

Bonsoir, 




> Ca sert  viter que des rentes se construisent.


Expliques et donnes des exemples  :;):  




> Entre le fils d'ouvrier qui ne pourra jamais pargner, et qui hrite de quelques broutilles, s'il hrite, et celui qui a 50 ans, souvent dj propritaire parce que papa et maman ont t pas trop loin, qu'il a pu se payer des tudes et avoir un mtier rmunrateur... qui va avoir la joie de toucher plusieurs dizaines voir centaine de milliers d'euros... dont il ne saura que faire sinon le placer comme une rente.... rente qui aidera ses enfants a se demarquer encore plus de ceux du fils d'ouvrier, etc... aprs plusieurs gnrations la diffrences est telles que la socit ne permet plus aux uns de prendre une place decente sur leur mrite, mais uniquement sur la capacit de leur parents, grands parents et mme aieuls  capitaliser.


Dans ce cas du vivant d'une personne, on devrait remettre en cause le fait de payer les tudes , de payer le permis de conduire, on devrait interdire de donner l'argent pour aider une personne ... Qu'une personne donne 50 fois 1000  de son vivant ou 50 000   sa mort c'est la mme chose ... 




> Je ne vois pas la justice de ce fonctionnement.


Tout simplement que l'hritage n'a strictement aucun rapport avec la justice ...

Si je suis plus riche que mon voisin, c'est quoi la notion de justice ? Fiscale ? Sociale ? De l'quit ? De l'galit ?

----------


## Invit

L'galit des chances tu l'as  ta naissance. Aprs si t'es un casos au rsa toute ta vie forcment t'auras pas de patrimoine.

Pas pour a qu'il faut mettre sur le mme pied d'galit un casos au rsa et quelqu'un qui a boss toute sa vie.

----------


## Mat.M

> Si je suis plus riche que mon voisin, c'est quoi la notion de justice ? Fiscale ? Sociale ? De l'quit ? De l'galit ?


on peut galement partir de rien, bosser dur et devenir fortun c'est tout de mme possible..y'a combien de types sur Youtube qui font des vidos et des millions de vues ils finissent par ramasser des ppettes et faire du business ?
Y'a mme des filles qui font des vidos de tutos et qui font du placement de produits a doit rapporter un peu pour en faire un business.
C'est une question de dmerde....
Je pense que l'poque o il faut faire les grandes coles pour russir c'est un peu fini ce temps-l.

----------


## Franois M.

> en 2 sec https://www.20minutes.fr/politique/2...ange-mal-pates


Aucun rapport avec le sujet ni avec l'affirmation dlirante de virginieh.

----------


## halaster08

> Et ?
> Vous en connaissez beaucoup qui ne prennent pas de vacances ?


Sauf que lui il tait pas cens tre en vacances, il tait cens s'occup du protocole sanitaire pour la rentre scolaire, protocole qu'il a rendu public la veille, protocole largement critiqu de tout bord, et mme amend 2 jour aprs par le premier ministre tellement c'tait inapplicable

----------


## Ryu2000

> (dans le mme esprit au dbut du quinquennat de macron les dputs de son parti disaient que les 500 euros RSA permettait de se payer des vacances au soleil mais que eux avec 5000 euros par mois (+ 1500 en sus pour le logement) avaient pas de quoi manger autre chose que des pates.


Je vais ressortir les sources, parce que les gens ont oubli (en mme temps c'est impossible de se rappeler de toutes les sorties scandaleuses des gens d'LREM).

Chmeurs qui partent en vacances aux Bahamas: nouveau malaise chez LREM



> lu de Seine-Maritime, le dput Damien Adam estime en effet: *Quand vous tes salari et que vous voyez certaines personnes qui partent en vacances aux Bahamas grce  l'assurance chmage, il est lgitime de se dire que ce systme marche sur la tte!*


Oh pure le gars est insupportable, c'est impressionnant !  :8O: 


Il est encore pire que Grald Darmanin, c'est un exploit  :8O: 

Indemnise 5.000 euros par mois, une dpute LREM mange pas mal de ptes



> Anciennement chef dentreprise, une dpute La Rpublique en marche (LREM) a vu son salaire baisser lorsquelle est entre dans lhmicycle. Ses revenus sont passs de 8.000 euros  5.000 euros, ce quelle dplore.
> 
> Au quotidien L'Opinion, elle a regrett de devoir bousculer son train de vie et plus particulirement son alimentation.  Je vais moins souvent au restaurant, je mange pas mal de ptes, jai ressorti des vtements de la cave et je vais devoir dmnager , a-t-elle dclar.


Elle devrait quitter la politique et retourner s'occuper de son entreprise.

a me rappel une vieille news sympa :
 Si Macron est battu, on dgage tous  : ces ministres inquiets pour leur avenir
Les ministres LREM n'auront qu'a traverser la rue  ::ptdr:: 

=====
Et sinon le personnel ducatif et les parents d'lves ont d'excellentes raisons de dtester Blanquer.
Depuis le dbut il ne fait que de la merde. Ibiza ou pas, c'est une catastrophe ce type  ::roll::

----------


## Jon Shannow

Non, mais faut comprendre Blanquer. Faut ddramatiser...

----------


## Jon Shannow

Et une autre pour de rire

----------


## pmithrandir

> Je vais ressortir les sources, parce que les gens ont oubli (en mme temps c'est impossible de se rappeler de toutes les sorties scandaleuses des gens d'LREM).
> 
> Chmeurs qui partent en vacances aux Bahamas: nouveau malaise chez LREM
> 
> 
> Oh pure le gars est insupportable, c'est impressionnant ! 
> 
> 
> Il est encore pire que Grald Darmanin, c'est un exploit 
> ...


Donc, on est sur une personne qui gagne 8000 euros, et descend  5000... moi aussi si on rduit de 3000 euros mon revenu, je mange des pates, et je suis pas a plaindre. (en mme temps, j'aime ca les ptes, donc j'en mange aussi quand j'ai des sous !!!
Derrire, je ne serai pas tonn que sur les 5000 euros elle ait 3-4000 de frais fixes(crdits, charges, etc...) calcul sur son ancien revenu.

Pour les RSA qui deviennent chmeur qui parte en vacance, oui, ca existe.
Le dernire fois que j'ai eu le droit au chmage, j'ai bos 1 mois a l'usine a 1500 euros (interim) pour gagner les jours qui manquait, avant de passer au chomage a 2800 ou 3000 de mmoire. Je vivais sans difficults avec cette somme et j'en ai profit pour refaire une maison. (je commenais en septembre, donc de mi juillet a septembre ct un peu des belles vacances une fois que j'avais trouv mon nouveau poste)
Est-ce que c'est bien, je ne sais pas... mais ct comme ca.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Donc, on est sur une personne qui gagne 8000 euros, et descend  5000...


Le problme c'est le mpris et la manque d'humanit de cette personne.
Beaucoup de gens gagnent 1200 net/mois, il y a des ingnieurs BAC+5 qui gagnent moins de 2000 net/mois.
5000 c'est une paie Suisse ! C'est gigantesque.  :8O: 

C'est un peu nervant de voir une riche connasse se plaindre parce qu'elle gagne moins qu'avant, alors qu'elle gagne la blinde.
La plupart des travailleurs ne gagneront jamais 5000/mois.




> Pour les RSA qui deviennent chmeur qui parte en vacance, oui, ca existe.


Non mais l il ne parlait pas d'anne sabbatique ou de pause entre 2 jobs.
Le gars voulait dire que les chmeurs sont des gros branleurs qui abusent des aides sociales.

Aller au Bahamas c'est bien trop cher.
Chmeurs "qui partent en vacances aux Bahamas": le dput LREM regrette



> *Sachant qu'il faut compter au minimum un millier d'euros pour un vol aller-retour entre Paris et Nassau -capitale des Bahamas-, soit le revenu mensuel moyen d'un chmeur*, l'attaque peut tonner. "Heureusement que les dputs macronistes sont l pour pointer du doigt les vrais scandales", ironise Arnaud Mouillard sur son blog. Il poursuit: "le problme, ce sont les chmeurs qui partent en vacances aux Bahamas grce  leurs allocations (pour lesquelles ils ont cotis) et pas les trs riches qui fraudent ou qui placent leur argent au Bahamas par exemple." 
> 
> Devant la polmique, Damien Adam a finalement fait marche arrire. "Le mot 'certains' n'tait pas adapt, puisqu'il s'agit d'une minorit. Je ne voulais pas pointer du doigt les demandeurs d'emploi dans leur ensemble", a-t-il assur  Normandie-actu.


LREM ne sait que crer de la division,  l'poque c'tait "Regardez ces enfoirs de chmeurs qui profitent du systme !", aujourd'hui c'est "Regardez ces enfoirs de non-vaccins tout est de leur faute !".
La bonne nouvelle c'est qu' force de faire a LREM se met tout le monde  dos  :+1: 
La plupart des Franais dtestent LREM.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Le problme c'est le mpris et la manque d'humanit de cette personne.
> Beaucoup de gens gagnent 1200 net/mois, il y a des ingnieurs BAC+5 qui gagnent moins de 2000 net/mois.
> 5000 c'est une paie Suisse ! C'est gigantesque. 
> 
> C'est un peu nervant de voir une riche connasse se plaindre parce qu'elle gagne moins qu'avant, alors qu'elle gagne la blinde.
> La plupart des travailleurs ne gagneront jamais 5000/mois.


Ryu, a fait scandale mais a n'en ait pas un, en fait. Ce n'est pas une question de savoir si 5000 c'est un bon salaire ou pas. Oui, c'en est un, de bon salaire. Mais, l n'est pas le problme.

Tu prends n'importe qui, avec n'importe quel salaire, et tu lui enlves presque 40% de ce salaire. Mme si le nouveau salaire est correct, c'est le train de vie qui change et ce n'est pas vident. Pour personne.
Autant pass de 5000/mois  8000/mois c'est cool et facile, autant le contraire est difficile.

Alors certes, ses propos paraissent dplacer, et d'une certaine manire, ils le sont. Mais ce n'est pas tonnant qu'elle se plaigne. 
Toutefois, elle a fait un choix, et ce en toute connaissance de cause (sinon elle est trs con). A elle de l'assumer. 
Ce n'est pas le cas de la personne qui se fait licencier et qui se retrouve avec un salaire moindre. L, ce n'est pas son choix, c'est un truc subi, et l il y a matire  se plaindre.

Mais, dans tout les cas, baisser son train de vie est difficile.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Mais, dans tout les cas, baisser son train de vie est difficile.


Oh la pauvre petite, elle va tre oblig de diminuer son budget cocane  ::cry::  ::cry::  ::cry:: 
Ou alors elle va devoir attendre un peu plus longtemps avant de s'acheter une nouvelle Audi neuve.
Elle ne va pouvoir partir que 4 fois en vacances cette anne.
a doit tre terrible pour elle, elle ne s'en remettra peut-tre jamais, rendez-vous compte un salaire de seulement 5000 comment peut-elle survivre ?

=====
Comme d'habitue il n'a rien compris :
Jean-Michel Blanquer  Ibiza : Emmanuel Macron "furieux"



> "Si c'tait  refaire, je choisirais un autre lieu", a concd Jean-Michel Blanquer, mme s'il estime que sur le fond, a n'aurait rien chang. Or, le prsident est "furieux" confie un ministre, lui aussi en furie contre son collgue de l'ducation nationale :* "a fait bordel, dsinvolture et dconnexion" peste-t-il, "c'est un problme pour nous tous".*
> 
> Il faut dire qu'en quelques heures, les vacances  la plage du ministre ont tout emport sur leur passage. Y compris le grand moment europen du chef de l'tat. Ce 19 janvier tait une date coche par le prsident depuis des mois. Une semaine que l'lyse voulait entirement consacrer au dbat europen afin qu'Emmanuel Macron apparaisse en majest cet aprs-midi  Strasbourg.


La situation tait dj catastrophique avant l'histoire d'Ibiza.
Le gouvernement ne fait que de la merde depuis le dbut et tout le monde commence  le savoir.
Les membres d'LREM sont tous des branquignols. Leur gestion du pays est calamiteuse.

======
Edit :
C'est toujours sympa de voir Macron se faire huer :
Emmanuel Macron hu avant son intervention au Parlement europen

C'est toujours constructif de critiquer Macron :
yannick jadot critique le bilan d'emmanuel macron



> Un discours us dun homme qui semble us , pour Jean-Luc Mlenchon
> Quelques minutes aprs la fin de lallocution dEmmanuel Macron devant le Parlement europen, Jean-Luc Mlenchon a estim depuis Strasbourg que ctait  un discours us dun homme qui semble us .  Il donne limpression que sur la Russie il en rabattait, ctait beaucoup moins agressif que quand il disait quon allait dfendre le territoire de lUkraine , a estim le candidat de La France insoumise. Ce dernier a galement regrett que M. Macron ne dise  pas un mot sur les pesticides, qui est pourtant la grande question de lempoisonnement des citoyens en Europe .
> 
> Le dput des Bouches-du-Rhne a aussi dnonc une  prsidence franaise de lUE  faible initiative .  *Cest toujours la Commission qui a la haute main sur ce qui se fait. [Emmanuel Macron] pouvait apporter de nouveaux sujets, mais il napporte rien *, a-t-il conclu.
> 
>  Vous resterez dans lhistoire le prsident de linaction climatique , lance Yannick Jadot  Emmanuel Macron
> Aprs le discours dEmmanuel Macron, les reprsentants des sept groupes parlementaires prennent la parole au Parlement. Dans ce cadre, le candidat cologiste Yannick Jadot a livr un rquisitoire de lallocution et du bilan environnemental du chef de lEtat.
> 
>  Vous prsidez la France depuis cinq ans et,  ce titre, vous tes comptable dun bilan pour la France et pour lEurope, a-t-il lanc. Lutter pour le climat nest pas seulement un impratif de survie, ce peut tre, si lEurope le dcide, un moment pour innover, pour reconstruire une socit solidaire, bienveillante, dmocratique. Cest la voie que nous, cologistes, avons suivie. Vous avez suivi une autre voie climaticide avec la Hongrie et la Pologne. 
> ...

----------


## sanderbe

Bonjour, 




> Donc, on est sur une personne qui gagne 8000 euros, et descend  5000... moi aussi si on rduit de 3000 euros mon revenu, je mange des pates, et je suis pas a plaindre. (en mme temps, j'aime ca les ptes, donc j'en mange aussi quand j'ai des sous !!!
> Derrire, je ne serai pas tonn que sur les 5000 euros elle ait 3-4000 de frais fixes(crdits, charges, etc...) calcul sur son ancien revenu.
> 
> Pour les RSA qui deviennent chmeur qui parte en vacance, oui, ca existe.
> Le dernire fois que j'ai eu le droit au chmage, j'ai bos 1 mois a l'usine a 1500 euros (interim) pour gagner les jours qui manquait, avant de passer au chomage a 2800 ou 3000 de mmoire. Je vivais sans difficults avec cette somme et j'en ai profit pour refaire une maison. (je commenais en septembre, donc de mi juillet a septembre ct un peu des belles vacances une fois que j'avais trouv mon nouveau poste)
> Est-ce que c'est bien, je ne sais pas... mais ct comme ca.


Dans mon entourage vivant en France, une personne a dj eu une "sommation" de ple emploi et d'un recruteur. Sur une priode d'inactivit de plusieurs mois, la personne est tout de mme parti en en vacances 15 jours au mois d'aout avec sa famille ... On lui a reproch de partir en vacances et ne de pas tre disponible directement. On lui a fait comprendre qu'en tant que demandeur d'emploi elle devait tre en "disponibilit" ASAP/immdiate. En somme se tenir  la disposition d'un potentiel employeur.




> La situation tait dj catastrophique avant l'histoire d'Ibiza.
> Le gouvernement ne fait que de la merde depuis le dbut et tout le monde commence  le savoir.
> Les membres d'LREM sont tous des branquignols. Leur gestion du pays est calamiteuse.


Cela fait des mois que les franais se plaignent de la gestion calamiteuse de ce gouvernement.

----------


## pmithrandir

Un demandeur d'emploi doit tre dispo... mais il peut poser 5 semaines par an de repos dans sa recherche.

----------


## Ryu2000

1. Les syndicats demandent l'autorisation de manifester le 20 janvier
2. Le prfet de Police rpond que la demande est arriv trop tard
3. Les syndicats appellent  manifester quand mme

"INACCEPTABLE": SYNDICATS ENSEIGNANTS ET LUS PROTESTENT CONTRE L'INTERDICTION DE MANIFESTATION JEUDI



> Face  cette interdiction de manifester, le syndicat FO (France Ouvrire) dclare, lui, que "la manifestation parisienne aura bien lieu" malgr tout ce 20 janvier. D'autre part, devant le motif de dlai trop courts affich, le syndicat "a fait remarquer que les dlais taient encore plus courts entre la dcision de mettre en place le dernier protocole sanitaire dans les tablissements et sa mise en application", crit le syndicat dans un communiqu.
> 
> "Aprs le ministre mprisant et arrogant, le Prfet Lallement jette de lhuile sur le feu en interdisant la manifestation ducation de jeudi", crit, sur Twitter, la dpute de La France Insoumise Mathilde Panot.
> Jean-Michel Blanquer "refuse de dmissionner sur TF1 et le prfet de police de Paris interdit sous un prtexte totalement fallacieux la manif de lcole jeudi", dclare de son ct Florian Philippot, prsident du parti Les Patriotes et candidat  la prsidentielle.
> 
> Le candidat cologiste  la prsidentielle Yannick Jadot a galement critiqu cette dcision: "Non content de maltraiter les enseignants et les lves par une gestion sanitaire erratique, le gouvernement bafoue la libert de manifester".

----------


## Ryu2000

Emmanuel Macron devant le Parlement europen : faute de pouvoir poser des questions, les journalistes quittent la salle



> Une trentaine de minutes de discours, avant une longue squence de questions-rponses avec les eurodputs. Emmanuel Macron a endoss ses habits de prsident du Conseil de l'Union europenne, mercredi 19 janvier, devant le Parlement de Strasbourg. *La confrence de presse qui devait avoir lieu aprs a t transforme en dclaration, sans questions.* En protestation, les journalistes europens ont quitt la salle avant que cela ne dbute, a constat le correspondant de France Tlvisions sur place. Suivez notre direct.


C'est cool le nombre de journalistes qui ne respectent plus Macron augmente.  :+1: 
Le monde doit savoir  ::P: 

=====
Intervention intressante d'un dput LFI :



> https://twitter.com/mbompard/status/1483790988850176008
> Prsident de la souverainet, du climat et des liberts ? M. #Macron, personne nest dupe de vos promesses. Heureusement dans 3 mois, les Franais peuvent en dbarrasser lEurope. Comptons sur eux pour vous permettre,  votre tour, de prendre des vacances  Ibiza ! #MacronMenteur


Intervention d'une dput LFI :
 Vous nemmerdez pas vos amis les milliardaires  : Macron tacl par Manon Aubry au Parlement europen



> Monsieur le Prsident, vous vous prsentez aujourdhui comme le champion de lEurope qui protge. Mais qui protgez-vous ?
> 
> Protgez-vous les droits sociaux quand vous faites les poches des chmeurs et retardez la directive sur les travailleurs ubriss ?
> 
> Protgez-vous la souverainet quand vous signez  tous de bras des accords de libre-change ?
> 
> Protgez-vous les femmes quand vous soutenez une anti-IVG  la tte du parlement europen ?
> 
> Protgez-vous la Plante quand vous vous alliez  lextrme-droite dOrban pour dfendre le gaz et le nuclaire ?
> ...


====
Edit :
Au Snat, ce conseiller de McKinsey a pein  justifier le montant du contrat de son cabinet



> Sur le gril. Durant 1h30, des reprsentants de la filiale franaise de McKinsey ont t auditionns par les snateurs ce mardi 18 janvier et cela na pas t de tout repos pour eux. Lobjet des questions de la commission denqute du Snat? *Linfluence croissante des cabinets de conseil privs sur les politiques publiques*, notamment en temps de pandmie.
> 
> Des conseillers du cabinet amricain, dont le recours -polmique- par le gouvernement dans la mise en oeuvre de sa stratgie vaccinale anti-Covid avait t rvl il y a un peu plus dun an par Politico, ont subi un feu nourri de questions au Palais du Luxembourg, notamment sur son poids dans la politique sanitaire dcide par le gouvernement.


Ils ont touch 496 800 pour "valuer les volutions du mtier denseignant" et a n'a aboutit  rien.

----------


## pmithrandir

Manifestation des enseignants pas interdite finalement...

----------


## Ryu2000

> pas interdite finalement...


C'est marrant  quel point tu tiens  soutenir le gouvernement  la moindre occasion.
Enfin bref.

Les politiques et les mdias ne devraient pas se mlanger :
Anna Cabana et le cas Jean-Michel Blanquer, un manque de transparence dont on se serait pass



> La journaliste Anna Cabana a anim un dbat sur Jean-Michel Blanquer, hier soir sur i24News, sans prciser qu la ville elle est depuis peu lpouse du ministre de lEducation nationale. Ou comment ajouter du discrdit  une profession qui nen demandait pas tant.

----------


## Franois M.

> Les politiques et les mdias ne devraient pas se mlanger :


C'est grotesque; tout le monde aurait donc la possibilit de grer sa vie prive comme il l'entend sauf les journalistes et les hommes politiques ? Tu te rends compte du sommet de ridicule (et d'infamie en plus) de ton affirmation ?
Je prsume que tu n'as jamais t lu, et que tu n'es jamais sorti avec une journaliste ou une lue pour profrer de telles sottises ?

----------


## Ryu2000

> sauf les journalistes et les hommes politiques ?


Oui, idalement les politiciens ne devraient pas tre pote avec les mdias.
Aprs a dpend de quel type de mdia, genre si c'est un gars qui crit dans un magasine de jardinage, a va encore.

Mais quand t'es ministre de l'ducation et que tu viens de te marier avec une prsentatrice TV qui anime un dbat  propos du ministre de l'ducation, il y a petit un problme.
Malheureusement les mdias et les politiciens font parti de la mme caste, ils vivent dans la mme sphre, ils ont la mme vision du monde  ::(: 

La mission des mdias c'est de faire chier les politiciens normalement. Quand un ministre fait de la merde, a devrait tre le devoir des mdias d'expliquer pourquoi il fait de la merde.
Il y a des mdias qui protgent le gouvernement, c'est digne d'une dictature. Les mdias devraient essayer de paraitre un peu *neutre* normalement.

----------


## Invit

> C'est marrant  quel point tu tiens  soutenir le gouvernement  la moindre occasion.
> Enfin bref.
> 
> Les politiques et les mdias ne devraient pas se mlanger :
> Anna Cabana et le cas Jean-Michel Blanquer, un manque de transparence dont on se serait pass


C'est marrant  quel point tu tiens  descendre le gouvernement  la moindre occasion.

Tu ne proposes rien tu ne fais que critiquer. 

Donc a sert a rien. 

Je comprends que tu sois frustr que monsieur 0.5% reste bloqu dans sa mdiocrit mais c'est peut tre parce que vous avez des ides pourries non ?

Pour faire 0.5% et continuer d'y croire et aprs se moquer d'Hidalgo ou des autres qui s'accrochent c'est quand mme assez drle.

Je trouve a assez sexiste d'interdire  sa femme de faire son travail car on travail au gouvernement ou en politique.

Tant que la personne est impartiale quel est le problme ? Et mme ce n'est pas le tien mais le problme de la personne et de son patron.

----------


## David_g

> Oui, idalement les politiciens ne devraient pas tre pote avec les mdias.
> Aprs a dpend de quel type de mdia, genre si c'est un gars qui crit dans un magasine de jardinage, a va encore.
> 
> Mais quand t'es ministre de l'ducation et que tu viens de te marier avec une prsentatrice TV qui anime un dbat  propos du ministre de l'ducation, il y a petit un problme.
> Malheureusement les mdias et les politiciens font parti de la mme caste, ils vivent dans la mme sphre, ils ont la mme vision du monde 
> 
> La mission des mdias c'est de faire chier les politiciens normalement. Quand un ministre fait de la merde, a devrait tre le devoir des mdias d'expliquer pourquoi il fait de la merde.
> Il y a des mdias qui protgent le gouvernement, c'est digne d'une dictature. Les mdias devraient essayer de paraitre un peu *neutre* normalement.


1- ils font ce qu'ils veulent de la vie priv. 
2- c'est par contre problmatique pour un/une journaliste d'animer un dbat sur un sujet tendu concernant son conjoint.
3- La mission des mdias, c'est d'informer. en soi, cela peut faire "chier" les politiciens mais cela n'est pas une mission.

----------


## Ryu2000

> C'est marrant  quel point tu tiens  descendre le gouvernement  la moindre occasion.


Dans une dmocratie le rle de chaque citoyen est de critiquer le gouvernement.
La dictature c'est "ferme la", la dmocratie c'est "cause toujours".
Donc je me plains, parce que c'est mon droit, que dis-je, mon devoir le plus fondamental ! Et de toute faon a ne sert  rien, donc il n'y a pas de mal




> Tu ne proposes rien tu ne fais que critiquer.


Je propose de dgager Macron et Pcresse pour commencer  ::P: 







J'en ai plein de propositions, comme par exemple quitter l'ONU et dtruire l'UE.  ::P: 
Regardez comme c'est de la merde l'OTAN :



> L'article 5 stipule que si un pays de l'OTAN est victime d'une attaque arme, chaque membre de l'Alliance considrera cet acte de violence comme une attaque arme dirige contre l'ensemble des membres et prendra les mesures qu'il jugera ncessaires pour venir en aide au pays attaqu.


Les USA peuvent organiser une attaque sous faux drapeaux et paf on est tous oblig de partir en guerre.
C'est vite fait, il suffit de faire exploser une bombe en Ukraine et de mettre a sur le dos d'un pays ennemi des USA et c'est parti.







> Je trouve a assez sexiste d'interdire  sa femme de faire son travail car on travail au gouvernement ou en politique.


Hein ?
 aucun moment il est question de sexe.

a pourrait tre des gays ou des lesbiennes c'tait la mme chose, si Castex tait une femme et sa femme tait un homme, j'aurais dis la mme chose.
Le truc c'est que des gens qui bossent dans des mdias qui parlent de politique ne devraient pas tre proche avec des gens qui font de la politique.
Sinon a se voit trop qu'ils ne sont pas neutre ! Et ils doivent donner l'impression d'tre un minimum neutre en thorie.




> Tant que la personne est impartiale quel est le problme ?


 ::ptdr::  ::ptdr::  ::ptdr::

----------


## Jon Shannow

> C'est grotesque; tout le monde aurait donc la possibilit de grer sa vie prive comme il l'entend sauf les journalistes et les hommes politiques ? Tu te rends compte du sommet de ridicule (et d'infamie en plus) de ton affirmation ?
> Je prsume que tu n'as jamais t lu, et que tu n'es jamais sorti avec une journaliste ou une lue pour profrer de telles sottises ?


Je pense que le problme ne rside pas dans le fait qu'un ministre (en l'occurrence, M. Blanquer, ministre de l'ducation nationale) soit en couple avec une journaliste. a, c'est leur vie prive et elle ne nous regarde pas.
Mais, quand la journaliste en question anime une mission politique et qu'elle reoit M. Blanquer pour l'interviewer, l, je pense que l'on peut parler de conflit d'intrt. 

Pour moi on est dans le mme cadre qu'un ministre attribuant un gros contrat juteux  une entreprise qui appartient  un membre de sa famille ou  un ami proche.

----------


## Ryu2000

L'indignit  ::(: 
'Waste of time!' Furious EU reporters storm out of press conference as Macron snubs probe



> Financial Times European Union Correspondent Mehreen Khan said: "After more than five hours of Macron in the plenary, having Metsola and the repeat press statements with no questions is a waste of time.
> 
> "*Designed only to ensure the new EP president gets her photo op with Macron with the nice flags.*"
> 
> Laura Zornoza, Brussels correspondent for Spanish news agency EFE, said: "*Macron spent an hour and a half in the chamber of the EU Parliament this morning for his pre-campaign and, an hour late, he showed up in the press room to make a final statement without questions*.
> 
> "What a lack of respect for journalists, our time and our work.
> 
> "Macron, like many others, rant easily about freedom of press very easily... but answering journalists' questions, they find it a bit harder."
> ...

----------


## Jon Shannow

Apparemment, il n'a pas russi  lier la presse internationale comme il l'a fait avec la presse franaise qui lui lche le *** depuis 5 ans

----------


## sanderbe

Bonjour, 




> 1- ils font ce qu'ils veulent de la vie priv. 
> 2- c'est par contre problmatique pour un/une journaliste d'animer un dbat sur un sujet tendu concernant son conjoint.
> 3- La mission des mdias, c'est d'informer. en soi, cela peut faire "chier" les politiciens mais cela n'est pas une mission.


Un mdia est rarement neutre ... Toujours orients politiquement.




> Je propose de dgager Macron et Pcresse pour commencer


Pour mettre du Mlenchon , Zemmour , Le Pen ?

----------


## Ryu2000

> la presse internationale


Parfois certains des milliardaires qui possdent les mdias ont envie de le soutenir.
Et il y a aussi l'histoire des aides  la presse :
Covid-19 : lElyse dbloque 483 millions daides exceptionnelles  la presse
Les mdias n'ont pas envie de se fcher avec le gouvernement.

En ce moment il n'y aucune critique de Macron dans la presse Franaise, en revanche Hidalgo se fait parfois attaquer.




> Pour mettre du Mlenchon , Zemmour , Le Pen ?


Pas Zemmour en tout cas.
Je suis surtout oppos  Macron et Pcresse, parce que se sont les plus union-europens et les plus soutenus par les mdias.
Un second tour sans Macron ni Pcresse me ferait plaisir.

Mais bon si a se trouve il n'y aura pas d'lection, Macron pourrait changer la constitution pour rester au pouvoir.
Macron pourrait aussi se retirer de la politique.
Il y a plein de scnarios possible.

----------


## escartefigue

> Un second tour sans Macron ni Pcresse me ferait plaisir.


Ca signifierait choisir entre Le Pen et Zemour, autant se mettre une balle dans la tte tout de suite.
Si l'un de ces deux l passe, je demande le rattachement de ma maison  l'Allemagne, la Suisse ou L'Espagne !

----------


## Ryu2000

> Ca signifierait choisir entre Le Pen et Zemour


Ben non, il y a plein d'autres partis. Et de toute faon a ne peut pas tre RN et Reconqute, parce qu'ils ont des lecteurs en commun.




> Je demande le rattachement de ma maison  l'Allemagne, la Suisse ou L'Espagne !


Cassez-vous ce sera plus simple.

Bon de toute faon, il n'y aura pas de bon scnario, on va se retrouver avec Macron ou Pcresse, et on est tous foutu.
C'est la fin. Il n'y aura plus de France.
All hope is gone comme on dit. a va tre trs difficile pour tout le monde (sauf les ultra riches).
a va ressembler  la priode de la terreur.

----------


## Invit

> Ben non, il y a plein d'autres partis. Et de toute faon a ne peut pas tre RN et Reconqute, parce qu'ils ont des lecteurs en commun.
> 
> 
> Cassez-vous ce sera plus simple.
> 
> Bon de toute faon, il n'y aura pas de bon scnario, on va se retrouver avec Macron ou Pcresse, et on est tous foutu.
> C'est la fin. Il n'y aura plus de France.
> All hope is gone comme on dit. a va tre trs difficile pour tout le monde (sauf les ultra riches).
> a va ressembler  la priode de la terreur.


N'importe quoi. C'est justement parce que des gens censs sont lus par la majorit des gens que le pays ne s'effondre pas.

Avec les guignols que vous supportez une guerre civile serait dclenche en mme pas une semaine.

Et encore je suis sr que l'administration ne suivrait pas des guignols comme a.

----------


## pmithrandir

> C'est marrant  quel point tu tiens  soutenir le gouvernement  la moindre occasion.


Je donne juste une info.

Dj, refuer une manifestation, c me parait un trs mauvais choix politique.
Ca ressemble plus a du zele d'un fonctionnaire attach a respecter la loi  la lettre.
Peut etre mme a un coup de pute de la part du prefet de Paris pour emmerder Macron.
A quel moment un politique pourrait e dire, ca va passer si je dis que la manifestation est interdite ?

Au passage, elle n'a jamais t interdite, ils n'ont pas dpos leur demande dans les dlais, donc elle ne pouvait pas tre lgalement autorise. C'est pas exactement la mme chose.




> Dans une dmocratie le rle de chaque citoyen est de critiquer le gouvernement.


Que c'est stupide comme manire de penser.

La dmocratie te donne le droit de critiquer, pas l'obligation ni le rle.




> All hope is gone comme on dit. a va tre trs difficile pour tout le monde (sauf les ultra riches).
> a va ressembler  la priode de la terreur.


Celle la fallait la faire de la part d'un petit bourgeois d'informaticien planqu derrire son PC.
La terreur rien que ca.
Et le Raid est dailleurs derrire tes fenetres pret a te sniper pour tes paroles !!!

Tu devrais viter ce genre d'envole lyrique... c'est un poil ridicule

----------


## Franois M.

> Macron pourrait changer la constitution pour rester au pouvoir.
> .


Comment peut on crire  des trucs aussi ridicules ? 
Tu l'as lu la constitution et en particulier les articles 11 et 89 qui traitent des modification constitutionnelles ? Modifier la constitution avec le Snat contre cette modif  ? Il va faire comment ? Un coup d'tat et faire appel  l'arme ? 
Tu t'enfonces et tu creuses encore.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Dj, refuer une manifestation, c me parait un trs mauvais choix politique.


Au dbut ils ont essay et ils se sont vite rendu compte qu'ils faisaient une connerie.




> La dmocratie te donne le droit de critiquer, pas l'obligation ni le rle.


C'tait clairement une blague




> Celle la fallait la faire de la part d'un petit bourgeois d'informaticien planqu derrire son PC.


Je suis peut-tre ingnieur, mais je suis loin d'tre surpay, premirement je suis nul  chier en ngociation de salaire, deuximement je ne suis pas dans une grande ville comme Montpellier, Toulouse, Bordeau, Lyon, Grenoble, Nantes, etc.

En France il y a probablement des oprateurs ( l'usine ou en grande surface) qui gagnent plus que moi, donc a va, je n'ai pas encore t trop corrompu par l'argent.
Mais c'est vrai que je boss dans un bureau, il y a le chauffage quand il fait froid, il y a la climatisation quand il fait chaud  :8-):  et avec un peu de chance je vais garder les 3 jours de tltravail mme aprs la crise.

Vous pensez que tout ira bien avec Macron ou Pcresse au pouvoir, on en reparlera en 2027.
Vous allez voir ce que c'est 5 ans de Macron/Pcresse

Le premier mandat de Macron fut une horreur, il y a eu des manifestations de tous les cts, toutes les classes sociales ont t attaques. L a va tre pire parce qu'il n'y aura plus de limite.
Si a se trouve on va rester en tat d'urgence en permanence, puis ils vont modifier la constitution.

Macron est un danger :
Macron nigmatique sur 2022 : "Peut-tre que je devrais faire des choses qui m'empcheront d'tre candidat"



> Interrog sur son ventuelle candidature pour les lections prsidentielles de 2022, le chef de l'Etat a tenu des propos plus que mystrieux sur les derniers mois de son quinquennat : "Peut tre que je ne pourrai pas tre candidat. *Peut-tre que je devrais faire des choses dans la dernire anne, dans les derniers mois, dures parce que les circonstances lexigeront et qui rendront impossible le fait que je puisse tre candidat*."

----------


## ABCIWEB

> Macron est un danger :
> Macron nigmatique sur 2022 : "Peut-tre que je devrais faire des choses qui m'empcheront d'tre candidat"
> ...
> Peut-tre que je devrais faire des choses dans la dernire anne, dans les derniers mois, dures parce que les circonstances lexigeront et qui rendront impossible le fait que je puisse tre candidat."


De la com et langue de bois comme d'habitude. Tu croies encore ce que raconte Macron ?

Les choses dures, il les annoncera juste aprs son ventuelle rlection, pas avant. D'ailleurs j'entendais  la radio qu'EDF prvoyait d'augmenter ses tarifs de 44% cette anne. Le gouvernement a limit la hausse des prix pour cette anne mais il y aura un rattrapage l'anne prochaine ou plus tard cette anne, et c'est pareil pour le gaz. Entre l'lectricit, le gaz, l'essence/gazoil, et l'augmentation gnrale des prix y compris dans l'alimentaire, a va faire trs trs mal pour les petits/moyens salaires. On est en sursis jusqu'aux lections, mais pas plus.

Bref y'a personne aux commandes pour trouver des solutions de rgulation sur le long terme, c'est le march qui dcide, point barre. Les bienfaits du no libralisme revendiqu par Jupiter... 

J'ai parcouru le rapport d'Oxfam qui dit que la fortune des milliardaires a plus augment durant les 19 premiers mois de la crise du Covid que durant ces dix dernires annes... les 5 premires fortunes de France ont doubl leur richesse depuis le dbut de la pandmie. Elles possdent  elles seules autant que les 40% les plus pauvres en France... 7 millions de personnes ont besoin daide alimentaire pour vivre, soit 10% de la population franaise et 4 millions de personnes supplmentaires sont en situation de vulnrabilit  cause de la crise.

Apparemment tout le monde n'a pas bnfici de la mme manire de la crise du Covid. La gnrosit de l'tat s'est traduite comme par hasard, par de grosses disparits et toujours plus d'ingalits. Les moins riches n'ont pas fini de morfler car ce n'est pas aux milliardaires que l'on va demander de rembourser la dette de la crise du Covid - thorie du ruissellement oblige - mme si ce sont eux qui se sont le plus gavs et de loin.

Patrick Drahi a une solution : 



> Auditionn en mai 2015 en tant que prsident-directeur gnral du groupe Altice par la commission des Affaires conomiques de l'Assemble Nationale, il dfend implicitement pour la France une rduction du nombre de semaines de congs pays et une augmentation du temps de travail au nom de la comptitivit.  Les Chinois travaillent 24 heures sur 24 et les Amricains ne prennent que deux semaines de vacances ,  C'est l, le problme pour nous , affirme-t-il avant d'ajouter  Mon modle, ce nest pas les deux semaines de congs pays, mais par rapport  ceux qui travaillent plus, on avance moins vite : ce sont les lois de la gravitation, si vous le permettez


Lisez le pdigre de Patrick Drahi sur wiki (lien plus haut) c'est instructif. Le type mme du magnat des affaires qui trafique dans tous les sens pour faire de la plus value et chapper au fisc. Et au passage la vente de SFR (ex Vivendi)  Numericable (empire Drahi) a t autorise par Macron lui-mme lorsqu'il tait ministre de l'conomie. Ce n'tait apparemment pas trop drangeant que les entreprises de Drahi soient domicilies dans des paradis fiscaux... Drahi c'est aussi LExpress, LExpansion, Studio Cin live, Lire, Mieux vivre votre argent, Classica, Pianiste, Libration et BFMTV. 

Complt par Bolor avec Havas 6e groupe publicitaire et de communication dans le monde, CStar ,Canal+, C 8 et CNews, pas tonnant qu'on entende dire dans les media que les franais sont de droite. Et ce n'est pas Bouygues avec TF1, TMC, TFX, LCI et qui vient de se payer le groupe M6 (M6, W9, 6ter, Paris Premire, Tva, M6 Music, RFM TV, MCM, Tiji, Canal J, Gulli), qui va dire le contraire.

On est en sursis jusqu'aux lections mais la guerre anti-sociale est invitable si l'on suit la voix nolibrale. Macron a prouv son savoir faire en la matire  coups de LBD et en mprisant ouvertement le peuple. C'est le candidat idal pour les milliardaires et leurs mdias qui focalisent le dbat sur la droite et sa majest qu'ils font passer pour un centriste pacifique, social et cologique, c'est  dire tout ce qu'il n'est pas, et malgr son bilan qui montre le contraire.

Donc en plus de l'explosion (~ 45%) des prix de l'nergie dans l'anne avenir, de l'augmentation trs sensible de la plupart des produits, y compris alimentaires (puisqu'il faut de l'nergie pour les fabriquer, transporter), nous devrons nous coltiner galement (en travaillant plus pour le mme prix, d'une manire ou d'une autre)  le remboursement de l'explosion de la dette du Covid qui a bnfici principalement aux milliardaires. Comme disait Drahi, thorie du ruissellement oblige, pour les salaris c'est la loi de la gravitation qui s'applique, avec amputation si besoin, mais pour eux c'est la lvitation... quoi qu'il en cote.

----------


## DevTroglodyte

> On est en sursis jusqu'aux lections mais la guerre anti-sociale est invitable si l'on suit la voix nolibrale.


La guerre, c'est ce qu'il risque d'arriver s'il commence  toucher aux semaines de congs pays. C'est bien le seul truc auquel il n'y a que des enflures comme ces milliardaires pour penser y toucher (et encore, ce n'est srement qu'une tentative de ngociation pour rogner ailleurs). S'ils comptent faire de la France une nouvelle Chine, il va falloir leur donner quelques cours de gographie : on n'a pas les infrastructures portuaires pour transformer la France en usine utilisant des semi esclaves obissants. Et  force de pousser le bouchon de plus en plus loin, la casse ne sera pas seulement sociale, elle sera aussi politique, et a risque de virer au drame.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Les choses dures, il les annoncera juste aprs son ventuelle rlection, pas avant.


Je trouve que le gouvernement prend pas mal de dcisions impopulaires en ce moment, mais c'est vrai qu'LREM peut faire bien pire.
Quand les mesures d'austrit vont arriver, a ne sera pas la mme limonade.

C'est un peu en lien avec les futurs mesures d'austrit :
Union europenne : la France et l'Allemagne s'opposent sur la ncessit de revenir  la rigueur budgtaire



> De son ct, le ministre allemand des Finances, Christian Lindner, estime que le pacte "a prouv sa flexibilit pendant la crise. Mais maintenant il est temps de reconstruire des marges de manuvre budgtaires, c'est pourquoi je dfends fortement une *rduction de la dette souveraine*."


Macron est obnubil par la croissance, lui il s'en fout de crer 25 de dette pour rcuprer 1 de PIB, tant que le PIB augmente il est content.

Moins on sera endett le mieux ce sera. (une dette cette une dette)
Bon aprs l'austrit c'est une stratgie qui ne fonctionne pas pour diminuer la dette.




> D'ailleurs j'entendais  la radio qu'EDF prvoyait d'augmenter ses tarifs de 44% cette anne.


Les syndicats appellent  la grve :
Electricit : les syndicats d'EDF appellent  la grve



> Les mesures du gouvernement pour lutter contre la hausse des prix de l'lectricit passent mal chez EDF. Que ce soit au niveau des organisations syndicales, des reprsentants des salaris au conseil d'administration et de la direction du groupe. Les quatre principaux syndicats du secteur nergtique (FO, CFE-CGC, CFDT et FNME-CGT) ont lanc un appel commun  la grve, pour le lundi 26 janvier, afin de lutter contre ce qu'il qualifie de  saccage d'EDF .
> 
> Les dcisions prises par le gouvernement, jeudi 13 janvier, obligent EDF, dont l'Etat dtient prs de 84 % du capital,  *vendre 20 trawattheures (TWh) de plus d'lectricit  un tarif bon march (46,20 euros du TWh)  ses concurrents*. Ce qui devrait diminuer l'excdent brut d'exploitation 2022 du groupe d'environ 8 milliards d'euros.


Si l'tat veut qu'EDF produise de l'nergie, il faudrait peut-tre arrter de fermer des centrales nuclaires. (il faut 20 ans pour construire une centrale nuclaire, a s'anticipe)




> On est en sursis jusqu'aux lections mais la guerre anti-sociale est invitable si l'on suit la voix nolibrale.


 force de provoquer le peuple les ttes de ceux qui nous gouvernement pourraient finir sur des pics. (c'est une figure de style)
Il y a aura peut-tre des mouvements sociaux encore plus puissant que celui des gilets jaunes.




> Donc en plus de l'explosion (~ 45%) des prix de l'nergie dans l'anne avenir


On devrait essayer de faire un deal avec la Russie au niveau du gaz, il y a surement moyen d'en acheter  bon prix.
Union europenne - Russie : quelles relations ?



> Cette dpendance nergtique de l'Union europenne vis--vis de la Russie devrait fortement s'accrotre dans les prochaines annes. La Commission europenne estime que, d'ici vingt ou trente ans, 70 % des besoins nergtiques de l'Union europenne devront tre assurs par les importations, contre 50 % aujourd'hui.
> 
> C'est surtout la dpendance en matire de gaz qui devrait augmenter dans les prochaines dcennies, compte tenu de la hausse de la consommation dans l'Union europenne et de l'puisement du gisement gazier en Mer du Nord. Selon l'Agence internationale de l'nergie, *la demande europenne de gaz devrait augmenter de 50 % d'ici 2020 et, selon le ministre russe de l'nergie, la Russie pourrait fournir 70 % du gaz import par les pays europens (contre 40 % aujourd'hui).*


Il y a une histoire de Nord Stream 2, mais j'ai pas trop suivi.




> S'ils comptent faire de la France une nouvelle Chine, il va falloir leur donner quelques cours de gographie : on n'a pas les infrastructures portuaires pour transformer la France en usine utilisant des semi esclaves obissants.


Hein ?!  ::?: 

Ce serait chouette que des usines voient le jour en France, a permettrait  des gens de trouver du boulot.
Mais il est impossible que la France devienne l'usine du monde, comme peut l'tre la Chine aujourd'hui.
Et pour le transport de marchandise il y a moyen d'utiliser des trains. D'ailleurs il existe un projet : Nouvelle route de la soie.



> Un projet de Ligne  grande vitesse ferroviaire est galement en cours de dploiement pour une finalisation  l'horizon 2026. Elle prolongera ainsi depuis rmqi, l'actuelle LGV Lanzhou - rmqi. *Elle permettrait  terme de relier l'Europe de l'Ouest  la Chine.* La liaison Londres-Pkin via le tunnel sous la Manche devrait ainsi prendre 48 heures. La construction est estime  3 580 milliards de roubles, les compagnies de chemin de fer de Bilorussie, de Russie, du Kazakhstan et de Chine cooprent sur ce projet. La Russie a commenc les liaisons commerciales  grande vitesse ferroviaire sur son territoire en 2009 avec Sapsan.
> 
> Un tunnel sous le dtroit de Bring est galement  l'tude pour relier la Chine aux tats-Unis, dans un projet appel  China-Russia plus America .
> 
> Le fret ferroviaire Chine-France et Chine-Europe intresse de plus en plus les importateurs/exportateurs car il s'agit (en termes de budget comme en termes de temps de transit) d'un excellent compromis entre le fret arien et le fret maritime

----------


## Mat.M

> Un mdia est rarement neutre ... Toujours orients politiquement.


ne pas perdre de vue que la presse reoit des subventions de ltat me semble-t-il (  vrifier)

----------


## seedbarrett

> ne pas perdre de vue que la presse reoit des subventions de ltat me semble-t-il (  vrifier)


Oui, on est un des pays europen avec le plus d'aide  la presse. Vous savez, pour qu'elle soit indpendante et pas au mains de 3 milliardaire, qui pourraient aprs s'en servir pour promouvoir leurs idaux.

Pour info, on parle visiblement de 118 millions d'euro d'aide direct en 2020 d'aprs libration

----------


## sanderbe

Bonsoir




> ne pas perdre de vue que la presse reoit des subventions de ltat me semble-t-il (  vrifier)


Tout a fait juste. Je pense au groupe Rossel par exemple a court en France Belgique (La voix du nord ou encore sudpresse.be).

----------


## Mat.M

merci SeedBarrett pour le lien

----------


## sanderbe

Bonsoir, 




> merci SeedBarrett pour le lien


Beaucoup de mdia belges appartiennent a des groupes franais . Chez nous en Belgique la RTBF finance Arte et TV5 monde  hauteur de quelques pourcents. C'est une chaine francophone.

Le groupe TF1 avec AB3 est prsent Belgique . On a mme TF1, TFX, TMC . Canal+ met en Belgique avec C8 et Canal+, la groupe M6-RTL avec Bel RTL, RTL TVI , PlugRTL ... Le modle conomique de chez nous doit tre identique au votre. En mme temps  en Belgique il y a quoi 3 journaux rgionaux ? Pour 1 rgion et une agglomration capitale. 

https://www.sudinfo.be/
https://www.lavenir.net/
Lecho.be et le lesoir.be (groupe rossel)

On un "BFM" belge , la chaine LN24  ::ptdr::

----------


## pmithrandir

Les subventions  la presse sont un sujet qui revient souvent, mais elles sont trs codifies.

Il y a un avantage fiscal pour l envoie des parutions.
Il y a des subventions en fonction de l audience aussi je crois.
Audience calcule par un organisme indpendant, anciennement OJD et ACPM et maintenant Numeo au moins dans ne cadre numerique.

Au final, c est pas cibl de ce que je sais que des critres politiques par exemple. 
Libration touche autant d argent que le monde en proportion des lectures et abonns.


Je me souviens que le journal tudiant d un association nationale tait aussi ligible  certaines aides  la presse du coup.

----------


## Ryu2000

En parlant de mdias qui sont trs arrangeants avec le gouvernement parce qu'ils ont besoin des subventions pour survivre :
Leffet pervers des mdias en dmocratie



> Seulement les mdias ne sont pas totalement libres. Ils sont encore soumis  une forte influence venant de deux acteurs diffrents. *Ltat dispose encore dune certaine influence*, certes minime, sur le financement des mdias. Il dfinit les conditions strictes dattribution dune aide financire pour certains dentre eux. Parmi les conditions dattribution, il faut que le mdia offre une information gnraliste. *Ltat peut profiter et utiliser de ce pouvoir pour exercer une forme de chantage  laide publique.* Linfluence la plus importante aujourdhui sur les mdias franais et celles des oprateurs privs qui dtiennent le capital et le pouvoir financier des diffrents mdias.
> 
> Dans son rapport sur la libert de la presse de 2016, Reporters Sans Frontires place la France  la 45me position sur 180 tats. La France perd sept points. La justification est la suivante :  le paysage mdiatique franais est largement constitu de groupes dont les propritaires ont dautres intrts, qui souvent psent beaucoup plus que leur attachement au journalisme. ()  ce qui fait peser une  menace sur lindpendance ditoriale et mme sur la situation conomique des mdias.  En tmoigne par exemple, limportance influence quexerce Vincent Bollor sur le groupe Canal + et sur sa ligne ditoriale.Lmergence dInternet et du webjournalisme pourrait galement tre la source deffets pervers envers la dmocratie.


En France Le Monde et le Figaro touchent la blinde, alors qu'ils n'en ont pas besoin puisqu'ils appartiennent  des milliardaires, et les 2 journaux font la mme propagande pro Macron, pro UE, pro libralisme, etc.

Aides  la presse, un scandale qui dure



> De 2009  2013, Le Monde a t dot par lEtat de 90 millions deuros. Durant la mme priode, Le Figaro du snateur Dassault a t nanti de 85,9 millions  cependant que Le Point devait se contenter de 22,9 petits millions


J'espre que la confiance des Franais dans les mdias comme le Monde et le Figaro est en train de chuter.

----------


## sanderbe

Bonjour, 




> Les subventions  la presse sont un sujet qui revient souvent, mais elles sont trs codifies.
> 
> Il y a un avantage fiscal pour l envoie des parutions.
> Il y a des subventions en fonction de l audience aussi je crois.
> Audience calcule par un organisme indpendant, anciennement OJD et ACPM et maintenant Numeo au moins dans ne cadre numerique.
> 
> Au final, c est pas cibl de ce que je sais que des critres politiques par exemple. 
> Libration touche autant d argent que le monde en proportion des lectures et abonns.
> 
> Je me souviens que le journal tudiant d un association nationale tait aussi ligible  certaines aides  la presse du coup.





> En parlant de mdias qui sont trs arrangeants avec le gouvernement parce qu'ils ont besoin des subventions pour survivre :
> Leffet pervers des mdias en dmocratie
> 
> En France Le Monde et le Figaro touchent la blinde, alors qu'ils n'en ont pas besoin puisqu'ils appartiennent  des milliardaires, et les 2 journaux font la mme propagande pro Macron, pro UE, pro libralisme, etc.
> 
> Aides  la presse, un scandale qui dure
> 
> J'espre que la confiance des Franais dans les mdias comme le Monde et le Figaro est en train de chuter.


Pour faire un parallle entre la France et la Belgique sur la diffusion de la presse. 

Je reprends l'exemple du groupe Rossel : http://www.rossel.be/marques/

Nord clair version Belge : https://nordeclair.sudinfo.be/ 
Nord clair version Franaise : https://www.nordeclair.fr/ 

Au plus les groupes de presses ont de titres, au plus ils vendent dans de l'ultra local. Rsultat ils touchent aussi de plus en plus de subvenions . On dirait que le modle de distribution ressemble  ce qu'on faisait en 1900 ! Un modle conomique obsolte ... 

Quel est donc lintrt d'avoir 50 milles titres pour en diffuser au final dans 10 patelins  ::ptdr::  

La proportion de lecteurs vieillit et se rarfie.

----------


## Ryu2000

Ah tiens ce tweet rcent m'a fait marrer :



> https://twitter.com/JLMelenchon/stat...84355155640325
> Sondage pour "Le Monde" donne dix points d'avance  #Macron, cloue LFI  huit pour cent.  rebours de tous les autres instituts. Mais les autres n'ont pas le beau-fils du Prsident comme directeur des "tudes".


Les gens qui ragissent ne sont pas content, ils disent que le type ne bosse pas pour cet institut de sondage et que LFI ne fait pas tellement plus dans les autres sondages.

J'ai moi aussi du mal  croire que Macron fasse un score aussi lev, le gouvernement prend trop de dcisions impopulaire pour que 25% des votants votent pour LREM au premier tour.
Normalement un premier tour devrait avoir lieu, Macron devrait tre candidat, on verra ce que a donnera.

----------


## Franois M.

> J'ai moi aussi du mal  croire que Macron fasse un score aussi lev, le gouvernement prend trop de dcisions impopulaire pour que 25% des votants votent pour LREM au premier tour.
> .


Cela n'a rien d'extraordinaire, pourtant; si on prend le cas des scores des sortants de la Vme au premier tour  on a :

2012 NS : 27.18%
2002 JC : 19.88%
1988 FM : 34.10%
1981  VGE : 28.32%

Bref, on est dans la norme (moyenne 27.37%). A noter que dans la liste qui prcde , les deux rlus  ont fait au premier tour dans un cas le score le plus faible dans l'autre le plus lev.




> Normalement un premier tour devrait avoir lieu, Macron devrait tre candidat, on verra ce que a donnera


??????
On a un peu de mal  imaginer ce qui pourrait empcher un premier tour d'avoir lieu sauf si la Russie ou la Chine nous attaque.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Bref, on est dans la norme.


On ne devrait pas tre dans la norme avec Macron.
Le peuple devrait le dtester bien plus que Sarkozy ou Hollande, son bilan est bien pire, sa personne est bien moins tolrable.
LREM c'est 100% de la merde, a nous fait regretter le PS et l'UMP, c'est pour dire

La capacit des Franais  tolrer un trs mauvais gouvernement est trrifiante.
Ou alors ils ont la mme logique que le docteur Zoidberg.
_He may not be perfect, but do we really want some new guy? I'll stick with the evil maniac I know, thank you!_

C'est dingue qu'on arrive toujours  trouver pire.
Avec Sarkozy/Hollande on pensait avoir touch le fond et pourtant on creuse toujours.

Il y a des bonnes nouvelles, mais c'est encore trop lger :
Emmanuel Macron perd 4 points de popularit en un mois, selon un sondage



> Mais un sondage Ifop ralis pour le JDD vient aujourd'hui casser cela : selon la dernire dition publie ce dimanche, 60% des Franais se disent mcontents de l'action du chef de l'tat, tandis que 37% s'estiment satisfaits. Ce sont 4 points de perdus sur le seul mois de janvier.


Les gens qui sont satisfait du gouvernement, qui sont-ils ? Quels sont leurs rseaux ?

----------


## Franois M.

> Le peuple devrait le dtester bien plus que Sarkozy ou Hollande, son bilan est bien pire, sa personne est bien moins tolrable.
> LREM c'est 100% de la merde, a nous fait regretter le PS et l'UMP, c'est pour dire


Ca c'est de l'argumentation; devant un discours aussi construit et irrfutable, une dmonstration aussi prcise et rigoureuse,  on ne peut que s'incliner.

Accessoirement as tu envisag de te lancer dans la thologie et d'abandonner l'IT ? Les dogmes, l'anathme, tout a ..... a passe sans preuve ni dmonstration; pratique non ?





> La capacit des Franais  tolrer un trs mauvais gouvernement est trrifiante.


Ca .... 




> Ou alors ils ont la mme logique que le docteur Zoidberg.


Connais pas.

EDIT : aprs une rapide recherche, je viens de dcouvrir qu'il s'agit d'un personnage de srie TV. Ca a l'air amusant.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Les gens qui sont satisfait du gouvernement, qui sont-ils ? Quels sont leurs rseaux ?


Des gens qui pensent que le gouvernement a sauv leur emploi, par exemple, a sauv l'conomie franaise avec le "quoi qu'il en coute".
Des gens qui entendent sans chercher plus loin, les discours des mdias nationaux, comme BFMTV, TF1, France Tlvision ou M6 qui rabchent inlassablement les mmes "grce au trs courageux "Quoi qu'il en coute" du gouvernement, la France s'en sort beaucoup mieux que ses voisins europens". 

En ajoutant les sympathisants de la 1re heure, tu les as, tes 37%.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Des gens qui pensent que le gouvernement a sauv leur emploi, par exemple, a sauv l'conomie franaise avec le "quoi qu'il en coute".


Est-ce qu'il existe vraiment des gens aussi cons ?
Les mdias leur lavent le cerveau.




> En ajoutant les sympathisants de la 1re heure, tu les as, tes 37%.


Eux ce n'tait pas des flches, ils ont vot pour Macron parce qu'il avait l'air jeune et nouveau  ::roll:: 
En 5 ans ils ont du se rendre compte que son bilan est excrable. a m'tonnerait qu'ils pensent toujours printemps  l'heure qu'il est.

Si les lections ont lieu normalement (sans histoire de vote numrique, de pass, ou je ne sais quoi), j'espre que les lecteurs Franais feront mentir les sondages.
Ce serait cool d'viter le Macron VS Pcresse.

Apparemment les lecteurs de Macron sont dconnects de la ralit, ils pensent que tout va bien. (ils vivent dans leur bulle)
Enqute sur les lecteurs d'Emmanuel Macron : qui ils sont, ce qu'ils veulent, ce qu'ils pensent de lui



> Loin d'en avoir perdu, Emmanuel Macron a gagn des lecteurs potentiels depuis 2017. Ils taient 24%  avoir vot pour lui au premier tour de la prsidentielle : l'tude ralise par l'Ifop et Fiducial pour le JDD et Sud Radio montre qu'ils sont dsormais 43%  avoir dj dpos dans l'urne, depuis, un bulletin de La Rpublique en marche (LREM) : 26% l'ont fait une fois, 17%  plusieurs reprises. Cette France de Macron, c'est *celle du "oui" au rfrendum europen de 2005*, le miroir invers de celle des Gilets jaunes et du Rassemblement national. Celle des cadres et professions intellectuelles suprieures (61% ont dj vot Macron ou LREM), des chefs d'entreprise (47%), *des catgories aises (61%), des Parisiens (48%) et des habitants de grandes agglomrations (46%), ainsi que des plus de 65 ans (52%)*.
> 
> Cette France-l a foi en l'avenir : *seuls 47% des lecteurs potentiels de Macron en 2022 estiment que le pays est "en dclin"*, quand 73% des Franais en sont convaincus. Pour ces Marcheurs, *la mondialisation est une chance*. Et *l'Europe, une force* : 85% d'entre eux la souhaitent d'ailleurs fdrale. *Optimiste*, l'lectorat LREM est convaincu que l'ascenseur social fonctionne toujours (64% contre 42% des Franais).


LREM c'est un parti de bourgeois, c'est pour a que je ne les comprends pas !
Les riches qui vivent dans des grandes villes voluent dans un autre monde.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> LREM c'est un parti de bourgeois, c'est pour a que je ne les comprends pas !
> Les riches qui vivent dans des grandes villes voluent dans un autre monde.


C'est la preuve que c'est bien un parti de droite, et pire, de droite no-librale.  ::aie::

----------


## ONTAYG

> Est-ce qu'il existe vraiment des gens aussi cons ?


Donc je pense que je suis con.

J'assume, tant donn une personne qui a vot Macron et qui a 99 % revotera Macron.

Etant donns que les personnes qui assument voter Macron se font insulter alors que l'inverse n'est pas le cas (notez le).
J'ai vu des choses s'amliorer dans ma vie comme :

Mes impts locaux qui ont disparu et ma taxe d'habitation qui n'a pas augment.
Mon net qui a augment
J'ai pu tre mis en arrt pendant le premier confinement car personne  risque et mon pouse au chmage partiel qui a retrouv son emploi car sa bote a t aide, de mme pour un de mes fils.

Il n'y a pas eu que du parfait mais aussi des bonnes choses, et je revoterais pour lui car les autres sont loin de me convaincre, et je ne suis pas un mouton, je me renseigne.

Je sais qu'il y en a qui vont se dchaner, allez-y messieurs.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Donc je pense que je suis con.


Si vous en tes conscient c'est que vous ne l'tes pas tant que a.




> J'assume, tant donn une personne qui a vot Macron et qui a 99 % revotera Macron.


Ok, mais il n'y a quand mme pas 25% des lecteurs qui sont comme ONTAYG ?




> Etant donns que les personnes qui assument voter Macron se font insulter


Ils sont du ct du pouvoir, c'est donc normal de se faire attaquer.




> J'ai vu des choses s'amliorer dans ma vie comme :


Vous faites parti d'une minorit, pour la plupart des gens la vie est plus difficile en 2022 qu'en 2016.
Les taxes ont augmentes, l'inflation a augment, a dpend des entreprises, mais globalement, les salaires n'ont pas suivis.
Quand un gouvernement baisse un impt, il augmente des taxes.




> Je sais qu'il y en a qui vont se dchaner, allez-y messieurs.


Je ne pense pas, les lecteurs LREM sont trs recherchs, les gens aimeraient les tudier pour les comprendre.




> C'est la preuve que c'est bien un parti de droite


Il y a vraiment des gens qui essaient de cataloguer LREM ailleurs qu' droite ?

----------


## pmithrandir

> Ok, mais il n'y a quand mme pas 25% des lecteurs qui sont comme ONTAYG ?


Et pourquoi pas...

Il vient de te donner des arguments qui touchent a peu prs 95% des familles franaises.
 - moins dimpt a payer
 - de l'aide quand on en a besoin
 - plus de sous sur le salaire, les charges en moins, la prime macron, etc...

En face y a quoi
 - Macron a tap sur la gueule des GJ... vu la tte de GJ, ca doit pas en gner beaucoup (les GJ sont vu comme d'extrme droite ou gaucho, pas des lecteurs de Macron initialement)
 - Macron a menti : Quand je vois comment ca fonctionne bien quand on fait appel au bon sens gnral... Regardez les tests covid a l'cole, au dbut 98% d'accrd parental, puis quand les gens ont vu que ca fermait les coles, on est descendu en dessous de 40% dans certaines classes
 - Macron a cr de la dette : je pense que 95% des gens s'en foutent, ils voteront autrement si un jour on demande de rembourser(ou vivent dans cette illusion)
 - lhpital va pas bien, il en a pas fait plus que els autres... et on a survcu. (quand c'est pas toi qui te creve le cul a soigner des cons, tu t'en fous un peu non ?)


Il en faut plus ?

----------


## sanderbe

Bonjour, 




> Les gens qui sont satisfait du gouvernement, qui sont-ils ?


Le profil sociologique qu'on retrouve le plus souvent dans llectorat macroniste = des cadres et professions suprieurs.

Des personnes qui travaillent dans le domaine des services (banque, assurance, cadre d'entreprise ... ) 

Des personnes qui ont tendance  avoir un revenu plutt lev 3500   plusieurs milliers d'euros par mois.




> Quels sont leurs rseaux ?


Qu'entends tu par rseau ?




> Est-ce qu'il existe vraiment des gens aussi cons ?


Ne tombons pas dans la bassesse aussi grossire non plus ^^ . 

Cependant oui hlas , il y a une norme dconnexion ! 

Jouer les grattes papiers en prenant une dcision sur 1 coin de table  Paris, qui va va emmerder le monde en Lozre ou le Cantal. Ce haut fonctionnaire ou lu , n'a que faire des rpercussions sur le terrain . Il s'en tamponne ...

On pourrait mme avoir le rglement le plus absurde qu'il soit ... le haut fonctionnaire le fait appliquer car "on lui  dit que ..." . Sur le terrain la marchausse veillera au grain et verbalisera, si le citoyen ne coche pas toutes les cases.

Vous voulez un exemple d'absurdit ? 

Ce week end en France, je suis venu participer  une rencontre interassociative franco-belge . Interdiction de manger et boire dans la salle. 

Ok , a chaque fois qu'il fallait manger ou boire, je sortais manger et boire en extrieur ... Il y a eu un tel mange toute la journe  cause de l'arrt en vigueur ... C'est dbile ou idiot de faire ainsi me direz vous ? Je suis peut tre un touriste belge emmerdeur en France ? 

Je comprend le mpris de vos politiques en France ... L'arrt aurait pu prciser  cloche pied ou en tong pendant qu'on y est. 

Ce qui dmontre qu' cause de lois absurdes, les gens ont des comportements absurdes . Garde  celui qui fait un de pas de travers ! 135 billets ! 




> Donc je pense que je suis con.


Non

Dconnect de certaines ralits ou de la mauvaise fois ... peut tre 

[QUOTE=ONTAYG;11806761]Etant donns que les personnes qui assument voter Macron se font insulter alors que l'inverse n'est pas le cas (notez le).[QUOTE=ONTAYG;11806761]

Bah tu iras faire la moral aux centaines de milliers de personnes qui se font insulter gratuitement chaque jour ... voir agresser. 

Vos politiques en France , essayent de minorer ou de feindre que la violence gratuite n'existe pas ... Bah  un moment ces personnes qui subissent cela s'insurgent. 

Je ne dfend pas le fait d'agresser un lu . Par contre je trouve tout  justifier, le ras le bol qui est exprim. Et oui des personnes peuvent sortir de leur gonds face  l'inertie des autorits.

Une justice molle, et la victime qui devient systmatique "coupable" d'avoir les moyens de se dfendre. Que dire du coupable qu'on victimise ... On peut aussi citer votre droit qui interdit dans bien des cas de se dfendre ... 

C'est comme tout, quand on pousse  bout les gens, certains sortent de leur gonds. Tout le monde n'a pas un sang froid ... Idem qu'une cocotte minute qui explose . Certains ne se rendent pas compte du ras le bol et de l'exaspration d'une partie des franais.

---

Pour refaire un parallle avec ton commentaire ONTAYG : 

Comme il est "normal" de menacer de dcapiter un lu ou un journaliste : https://www.midilibre.fr/2021/10/16/...on-9856968.php , https://www.cnews.fr/videos/france/2...le-pen-sur-les ? 

Qui dirait on demain si Mlenchon ou Jadot se faisaient menacer de dcapitation ? 




> J'assume, tant donn une personne qui a vot Macron et qui a 99 % revotera Macron.


Tout simplement qu'un quidam moyen qui s'aventurerait  dire "Je vote Zemmour ou Le Pen", se fairait insulter de tous les noms ... Raciste, xnophobe, homophobe , misogyne, antifministe, pollueur , fasciste ... 

Le climat lectoral en France est une bombe  retardement.  ::?:  . C'est dsolant .

Je rassure le climat politique Belge est tout aussi pourri  ::aie::

----------


## Gunny

> Et pourquoi pas...
> 
> Il vient de te donner des arguments qui touchent a peu prs 95% des familles franaises.
>  - moins dimpt a payer
>  - de l'aide quand on en a besoin
>  - plus de sous sur le salaire, les charges en moins, la prime macron, etc...
> 
> En face y a quoi
>  - Macron a tap sur la gueule des GJ... vu la tte de GJ, ca doit pas en gner beaucoup (les GJ sont vu comme d'extrme droite ou gaucho, pas des lecteurs de Macron initialement)
> ...


Et en plus de a on ne parle pas de 25% de la population, mais de 25% des gens qui se dplacent pour voter autre chose que nul ou blanc...

----------


## Ryu2000

> qui touchent a peu prs 95% des familles franaises.


Vous pensez que les retraits vivent mieux ?
Vous pensez que les ouvriers vivent mieux ?
Vous pensez que ceux qui bossent dans l'ducation et ceux qui bossent dans le mdical, sont satisfait du bilan d'LREM ?

Les prix augmentent, les portions diminuent, les salaires stagnent.
Les Franais perdent du pouvoir d'achat.
Mme en trichant de tous les cts l'INSEE va tre oblig de commencer  le reconnaitre :
LInsee anticipe une baisse du pouvoir dachat en France au premier semestre 2022




> - Macron a tap sur la gueule des GJ... vu la tte de GJ, ca doit pas en gner beaucoup (les GJ sont vu comme d'extrme droite ou gaucho, pas des lecteurs de Macron initialement)


En ralit les gilets jaunes sont des travailleurs qui ne peuvent pas mettre d'argent de ct  cause des taxes, impts, etc.
Le mouvement est compos d'abstentionnistes, de gens de gauche, de gens de droite.
De toute faon rien ne change, Hollande a eu le pouvoir, il a fait la mme politique que Sarkozy.




> - Macron a cr de la dette : je pense que 95% des gens s'en foutent


Ils mriteraient de vivre l'hyperinflation.
Ils mriteraient de devoir prostituer leur petite fille pour survivre, comme c'est arriv en Allemagne dans les annes 1920.
La dette devrait terroriser tout le monde.




> - lhpital va pas bien, il en a pas fait plus que els autres... et on a survcu.


Ouais LREM a continu de fermer des lits pendant 2020, 2021.

Emmanuel Macron a-t-il ferm 17 600 lits dhpital en quatre ans, comme laffirme Franois Ruffin ?



> *En quatre ans, Macron a ferm 17 600 lits. Ils veulent tuer lhpital.* Cest le message post par le dput La France insoumise (LFI) de Picardie, Franois Ruffin, sur son compte Twitter, le 10 dcembre. Le tweet saccompagne dune infographie faisant tat de 4 300 lits dhpital ferms en 2017, 4 200 en 2018, 3 400 en 2019 et 5 700 en 2020, ce qui aboutirait  ce total de 17 600 sur ces quatre annes.
> (...)
> Ces donnes, compiles dans un tableau par CheckNews (voir ci-dessous), font apparatre quelques inexactitudes dans les chiffres cits par Franois Ruffin concernant les annes 2017 et 2019. *In fine, le total de lits ferms voqu par le dput LFI est un peu en de de la ralit*, puisque pour linstant, il slve  environ 17 900 lits en moins en 2020 par rapport au total dil y a quatre ans (404 785 lits dhospitalisation complte recenss en 2016). Soit une diminution denviron 4,4% sur cette priode. Sachant, comme voqu plus haut, que le total des fermetures pourra lgrement voluer en fonction des rvisions  venir.


PS/UMP/LREM continueront de dtruire les services publics. (a vient de l'UE)

----------


## Franois M.

> Mes impts locaux qui ont disparu et ma taxe d'habitation qui n'a pas augment.


Tes impts locaux ont disparu ? Ah bon ? Depuis quand ? La TH a effectivement baiss de 30% (mais de 100% pour ceux qui bossent le moins, le cancer redistributif ne s'est pas arrt avec Macron).

----------


## Franois M.

> Emmanuel Macron a-t-il ferm 17 600 lits dhpital en quatre ans, comme laffirme Franois Ruffin ?[/url]


Les chiffres sont vrais mais ils s'agit des lits d'hospitalisation complte supprims pour compenser l'augmentation des lits dhospitalisation en ambulatoire qui eux ont largement augment (les progrs de la mdecine permettent de traiter en ambulatoire pas mal d'interventions qui avant ncessitaient une hospitalisation sur deux jours ou plus).

Ignorance et/ou mauvaise foi ?





> PS/UMP/LREM continueront de dtruire les services publics. (a vient de l'UE)


La France crve des services publics; si  l'UE permettait vraiment de rduire cette calamit couteuse, tant mieux, mais je ne me fais pas d'illusion.
Exemple : L'Allemagne n'a pratiquement pas d'hpitaux publics, la grande majorit sont mutualistes; je n'ai pas vraiment l'impression que les Allemands sont plus mal soigns.

----------


## sanderbe

Bonjour, 




> La France crve des services publics; si  l'UE permettait vraiment de rduire cette calamit couteuse, tant mieux, mais je ne me fais pas d'illusion.
> Exemple : L'Allemagne n'a pratiquement pas d'hpitaux publics, la grande majorit sont mutualistes; je n'ai pas vraiment l'impression que les Allemands sont plus mal soigns.


Ce qui grve le plus les services publiques franais, c'est le fait de noyer ces services dans l'administratif et la bureaucratie sur abondante ! 

Chaque personne travaillant dans ces structures est en quelques sorte devenu "fonctionnaire d'elle mme" . 

3% des budgets de fonctionnements de l'tat franais et de ces collectivits locales (soit 60  80 milliards selon les annes) partent fum  cause, de cette habitude d'avoir de la paperasse partout ... 

Beaucoup de paperasse signifie aussi beaucoup de normes et des procdure  rallonge pour le moindre changement ... Soit de l'inefficacit ! 

Chaque administration / institution est une forme de contre pouvoir d'une autre. Rsultat quand il faut rformer , on continue d'empiler les lois, sans toucher  l'existant qui continuer de faire subsister des exceptions ! 

---

C'est un rforme, structurelle, organisationnelle et systmique dont a besoin la France. 

Vu de Belgique on a bien 10 ou 20 ans d'avance sur certains sujets par rapport  la France !

----------


## ABCIWEB

> Et pourquoi pas...
> 
> Il vient de te donner des arguments qui touchent a peu prs 95% des familles franaises.
>  - moins dimpt a payer
>  - de l'aide quand on en a besoin
>  - plus de sous sur le salaire, les charges en moins, la prime macron, etc...


95% des "*pmithrandir & co*" peut-tre, mais 95% des franais certainement pas. Au dernires informations c'est le pouvoir d'achat qui  51%, est la principale proccupation des franais. 51% des franais n'ont donc pas ton ressenti.

En parlant de l'aide pour le covid, avant d'en faire le bilan, il faudra voir les mesures prises pour rembourser la dette. Cela va faire mal quand on entendra dire "nous avons t gnreux mais maintenant il faut payer". L'explosion de la dette va servir de prtexte et  coup sr les nolibraux, Macron en tte, vont encore faire des coupes sombres dans les services publics, et autres rformes pour travailler plus pour le mme prix en augmentant encore les ingalits. Tout a en prtendant sauver le modle franais, alors que dans les faits ils font tout pour le dtruire.

Quant aux primes, c'est le fait du prince, elles peuvent tre supprimes  tout moment. On peut tre gnreux quand le gouvernement est en difficult ou  l'approche des lections et les supprimer juste aprs. D'ailleurs la date limite pour bnficier de la prime Macron est mars 2022. Aprs on n'en sait rien, mais probablement il va la renouveler pour quelques mois juste avant les lections. Par ailleurs c'est de l'argent dfiscalis, une manire pour l'tat de payer une partie de la hausse de salaire que la plupart des entreprises se refuserait de faire autrement. Encore des recettes en moins pour l'tat et un prtexte de plus pour niquer le modle social franais.

Bref quand on rentre dans les dtails et tant qu'on a pas formalis qui va payer in fine toutes ces mesures, il ne reste pas grand chose des points positifs que tu cites. 




> En face y a quoi
>  - Macron a tap sur la gueule des GJ... vu la tte de GJ, ca doit pas en gner beaucoup (les GJ sont vu comme d'extrme droite ou gaucho, pas des lecteurs de Macron initialement)


L tu nous montre les gilets jaunes de BFMTV, Cnews, TF1 et des infos tlvises sur les services publics. Evidemment les gilets jaunes ne pouvaient pas tre  leur avantage... Nanmoins pendant trs longtemps le mouvement a  t soutenu par une grande majorit des franais. Pas tonnant que le pouvoir d'achat soit encore la priorit des franais.




> lhpital va pas bien, il en a pas fait plus que les autres... et on a survcu. (quand c'est pas toi qui te creve le cul a soigner des cons, tu t'en fous un peu non ?)


Heu si, il en a fait relativement plus que les autres car continuer de programmer des fermetures de lits en pleine pandmie, a montre bien la volont de casser le systme de sant public quoi qu'il en cote pour les franais. Sans compter les pertes de chances pour certains diagnostics de cancer, des gens handicaps dont on recule sans cesse la pose de prothses, etc. Et au passage, il y a toujours des survivants, mme en priode de guerre, ce n'est pas un argument pour juger de l'tat d'un pays. Mais tu as raison, il faut parler plus vite que l'on rflchi pour dfendre Macron.

Bref a va bien pour les gens bien pays et en bonne sant, tant qu'ils se regardent le nombril sans prendre en considration l'volution de la socit et les problmes environnementaux. Finalement comme toujours, le nolibralisme fait exactement le contraire de ce qu'il promet: en guise le libert et d'ouverture sur le monde, on se retrouve auto centr sur soi-mme et l'on mprise les autres, les sales ttes de GJ et ces cons de malades.

Demain ce seront les manifestants cologiques dont on dira qu'ils ont une sale gueule et qui se feront borgns, mme si ce sont tes enfants. Si ton travail leur permet pour un temps de se tenir loigns des problmes financiers, leur qualit de vie sera nanmoins dpendante de l'environnement social et environnemental. 

Mais tout cela ne fait pas la une des mdia, penser  moyen/long terme, quelle perte de temps et source d'inquitude, mieux vaut toujours tre dans l'instant, ne pas parler des programmes et juger  la tte du client. La priorit c'est la poursuite du systme actuel mme s'il est absurde, quoi qu'il en cote et surtout ne pas regarder plus loin que le bout de son nez. Je vous dirais bien "bonne chance avec Macron" mais ce serait trop ironique.

----------


## Pyramidev

cause d'une crise de vocation, le nombre de mdecins et d'infirmiers diminue.
Dans certains services d'urgence, des pices sont vides pendant que des malades languissent dans des couloirs.
Pour aller toujours plus loin dans cette direction, votez LREM en 2022 (aux prsidentielles et surtout aux lgislatives) !

----------


## pmithrandir

Pour info, Je suis pas d accord avec ces arguments... mais quand ryu dit... y a personne qui peut voter Macron, force est de constater que si

On peut les mpriser... mais ils ont autant le droit de voter et des arguments pas plus mauvais que d autres.

----------


## Pyramidev

Je n'avais pas compris tout de suite l'ironie de ton message de 15h42.
Juste aprs l'avoir compris, j'ai essay de vite diter mon message avant qu'il ne soit lu, mais trop tard.  ::calim2::

----------


## Mat.M

"les macronneries c'est fini", laissez-tomber les discussions sur les lits d'hpitaux c'est pour les papys et les mamies...a c'est de l'info pour France 3

a chauffe en en Ukraine , Biden a mis en alerte 8500 soldats pour intervenir en Ukraine selon le site de la BBC et Macron prt  envoyer des troupes en Roumanie.

Bref c'est un peu inquitant tout cela  ::calim2::

----------


## sanderbe

Bonsoir




> a chauffe en en Ukraine , Biden a mis en alerte 8500 soldats pour intervenir en Ukraine selon le site de la BBC et Macron prt  envoyer des troupes en Roumanie.
> 
> Bref c'est un peu inquitant tout cela


Les vilains russes et les gentils ricains ?  ::aie:: 

Dans un registre plus srieux : https://www.francetvinfo.fr/monde/la...a_4928027.html . Pas de tlcoms au Tonga pour 15 jours  3 semaines encore ! Le pays est comme "coup" du monde :/

----------


## Pyramidev

> a chauffe en en Ukraine , Biden a mis en alerte 8500 soldats pour intervenir en Ukraine selon le site de la BBC et Macron prt  envoyer des troupes en Roumanie.
> 
> Bref c'est un peu inquitant tout cela


Cela va favoriser les candidats qui veulent sortir de l'OTAN (Mlenchon, Zemmour, Le Pen, Philippot, Asselineau, )

----------


## pmithrandir

Oui a sent pas bon.

J ai pas mal d amis en Roumanie et j espre que a ne va pas dgnrer cette situation.
Je n ai aucune confiance en Poutine pour viter une guerre... il a trop besoin de ce genre de choses pour endormir son peuple.

----------


## ABCIWEB

> Pour info, Je suis pas d accord avec ces arguments... mais quand ryu dit... y a personne qui peut voter Macron, force est de constater que si
> 
> On peut les mpriser... mais ils ont autant le droit de voter et des arguments pas plus mauvais que d autres.


Sur quoi te bases-tu pour dire que les arguments que tu as a cits pour approuver la politique de Macron ne sont pas plus mauvais que d'autres ? Je viens d'y rpondre point par point pour montrer combien ils sont vides de sens ds que l'on y rflchis un peu. Donc apportes la contradiction sur mes critiques si tu veux rtablir l'quilibre. Mais cela risque de te poser des problmes puisque tu dis toi-mme que tu n'es pas d'accord avec les arguments que tu as cit. Bref, c'est brouillard et langue de bois, tu parles d'arguments valables sans jamais vouloir argumenter en leur faveur, genre quipe de com de Macron qui brasse du vent pour ne surtout pas rpondre sur le fond.

A quand un dbat sur les services publics, les hpitaux, l'enseignement, les retraites, les mesures environnementales, le pouvoir d'achat ? Jamais, et une prime ici ou l n'y suffira pas. Mais c'est pourtant ce principe que vous dfendez en soutenant sa majest, en mme temps qu'un dni flagrant de dmocratie puisque rien ne sera clairement dbattu et que l'on devra se contenter de vagues dclarations d'intention au dernier moment.

Je ne mprise personne, je suis juste atterr par tous ceux qui font la politique de l'autruche, qui refusent obstinment de voir plus loin que le bout de leur nez, qui brassent du vide en faisant des affirmations gratuites sans aucun dveloppement, sans aucune mise en perspective, sans aucune rsonance, et qui en sont fiers car ils singent si bien leurs matres, ou le discours officiel qu'il est bon de tenir pour s'en approcher, qu'ils pensent faire partie d'une lite. 

Une lite politique de kapos infods qui brassent du vent avec des discours fallacieux, agrments de chiffres ou de concepts grossirement orients pour protger un systme prdateur aveugle qui au final est entrain de nous projeter vers une catastrophe sociale et environnementale... quoi qu'il en cote. Pas besoin de les singer ni de les aider, ces imposteurs sont suffisamment dangereux  vouloir nous faire devenir compltement cons, sans horizon ni humanit, avec comme seule ambition celle d'avoir une place sur le radeau de la Mduse. Je vous dirais bien "bon voyage avec Macron" mais ce serait trop ironique.

----------


## ABCIWEB

> Je n ai aucune confiance en Poutine pour viter une guerre... il a trop besoin de ce genre de choses pour endormir son peuple.


Cela arrangerait bien Macron aussi. Pour une fois il pourrait justifier ses conseils de dfense...

----------


## Ryu2000

> Je n ai aucune confiance en Poutine pour viter une guerre... il a trop besoin de ce genre de choses pour endormir son peuple.


Beaucoup moins que Biden. Le pays qui a le plus besoin d'une guerre, c'est les USA.
Joe Biden insulte un journaliste qui l'interrogeait sur linflation



> Ce drapage est un nouveau signe de la nervosit du dmocrate de 79 ans, confront  *une cote de popularit anmique* et qui peine  relancer sa prsidence.


Je sens l'attaque sous faux drapeau arriver.
C'est quand mme super facile de faire pter un truc et de mettre de la faute sur les russes, un peu comme quand les terroristes utilisaient des armes chimique en Syrie et qu'on a essayer de mettre a sur le dos de l'arme syrienne, heureusement a n'est pas pass, mais Obama tait pas loin, il disait des trucs du genre "la ligne rouge ce sont les armes chimiques".

======
Je veux bien que beaucoup de Franais se fassent laver le cerveau par BFM TV, CNews, etc.
Mais 25% des lecteurs prt  voter LREM en 2022, a me parait gros quand mme.
Il y a quand mme trs peu de gens satisfait du bilan d'LREM. Il n'y aucune bonne nouvelle en 5 ans. 

Il y a beaucoup de corps de mtiers qui ont manifest  un moment donn.
Pour rappel :
Rforme des retraites : avocats, mdecins, pilotes les manifestations continuent lundi
La gestion de la pandmie est catastrophique, ils n'ont pris aucune bonne dcision au bon moment, ils n'ont fait que de la merde.

J'espre que a va se passer comme :
- Hilary Clinton est certaine de gagner l'lection
- Le Non au Brexit est certain de gagner le referendum
- Macron va arriver en tte du premier tour

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Cela va favoriser les candidats qui veulent sortir de l'OTAN (Mlenchon, Zemmour, Le Pen, Philippot, Asselineau, )


Pas sr. Je dirais mme, plutt le contraire. La Russie, et surtout Poutine font peur. Et puis, historiquement, nos allis ce sont les Amricains, pas les Russes.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Bonsoir
> 
> 
> 
> Les vilains russes et les gentils ricains ? 
> 
> Dans un registre plus srieux : https://www.francetvinfo.fr/monde/la...a_4928027.html . Pas de tlcoms au Tonga pour 15 jours  3 semaines encore ! Le pays est comme "coup" du monde :/


Sans minimiser ce drame, a n'a pas grand chose  voir. D'un cot, c'est un phnomne naturel, une catastrophe, certes, mais personne n'en est responsable. De l'autre, c'est juste la mgalomanie d'un type qui rve de reconstruire l'URSS. Comment peut-on comparer ces deux choses ?  ::weird::

----------


## pmithrandir

Enfin... la ralit c est TPMP qui fait 1.7 millions de tlspectateur par jour.
A cela s ajoute les tlspectateurs de cnews, de bfmtv, de nrj12...

a en fait du monde a priori pas intress par cette vrit que vous racontez.

Pour eux, la machine  rve et  dsinformation fonctionne  200%.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Et puis, historiquement, nos allis ce sont les Amricains, pas les Russes.


C'est faux.
Est-ce que l on tait pote avec les USA par exemple :
Quasi-guerre



> Les Franais reprochent aux Amricains leur refus de rembourser leur importante dette  la France, qui les avait soutenus au cours de leur propre rvolution. Le gouvernement de Washington prtextait que la dette avait t contracte auprs de lAncien Rgime et stait teinte avec lui. La France tait galement scandalise par le rapprochement de Washington avec le Royaume-Uni, notamment le trait de Londres qui permettait aux tats-Unis de faire du commerce avec la Grande-Bretagne, nation avec laquelle ils taient auparavant en guerre.


Alliance franco-indienne (Amrique)



> Pendant la guerre d'indpendance des tats-Unis et le dbut de l'alliance franco-amricaine, les Franais seront encore mlangs avec les troupes indiennes, comme lors la bataille de Kiekonga en 1780, sous le commandement d'Augustin de La Balme.


Ressentiment antifranais aux tats-Unis



> En 2003, la francophobie est revenue au premier plan aux tats-Unis lorsque la France refusa d'approuver le plan d'invasion de l'Irak prsent par les tats-Unis au Conseil de scurit des Nations unies. Alors que d'autres nations taient aussi ouvertement opposes au plan (notamment l'Allemagne, la Russie et la Chine), la France essuya des critiques particulirement froces.


Les USA ne sont pas nos amis, c'est un pays qui nous harcle, qui nous maltraite, qui nous marche dessus.
Taxe Gafa : Les Etats-Unis mettent en place des droits de douane sur les produits franais

Et pour la Russie, il ne faut pas oublier que c'est principalement grce  l'URSS si les allemands ont perdu la seconde guerre mondiale.
Lenseignement de lignorance : Quelle est la nation qui a le plus contribu  la dfaite de lAllemagne en 1945 ?

----------


## pmithrandir

> Pas sr. Je dirais mme, plutt le contraire. La Russie, et surtout Poutine font peur. Et puis, historiquement, nos allis ce sont les Amricains, pas les Russes.


Je pense aussi.

Surtout que les amricains ne lancent pas cette guerre, c est les russes qui amnent 100 000 soldats en ce moment. 

Donc l agresseur ne sera pas les USA.. et comme les Russe arriveront  la limite de l Europe et que l histoire nous montre que cette limite ne les arrtent pas...


Quand j tais en Roumanie, croyez moi que les Russes n avaient pas bonne presse. 
Entre l histoire  empli de drapage de l arme russe lors des invasions... et les dclarations de Poutine s amusant  dire qu il tait  Bucarest en moins de 24h si il le voulait... a rigolait pas beaucoup.


Et pour Ryu, la fin de la guerre doit peut tre beaucoup aux Russes, mais : 
 - c'tait la partie Allemande, pas la France
 - Ils en ont profit pour annexer plusieurs pays de l'Est de l'Europe, et c'est pas un bon souvenir pour ces pays l. Et ca montre pas un altruisme dlirant...

A mon avis, y a pas grand monde dans la population qui va aller dfendre les Russes si ils s'approchent trop... Je ne parle pas des politiques qui sont bien souvent avec des intrets divergents de la population sur ce point.
Philipot... le RN vit grce aux prts et a l'aide Russe.
Fillon, il pantoufle gentiment dans une socit au man du pouvoir
etc...

----------


## Gunny

> Oui a sent pas bon.
> 
> J ai pas mal d amis en Roumanie et j espre que a ne va pas dgnrer cette situation.
> Je n ai aucune confiance en Poutine pour viter une guerre... il a trop besoin de ce genre de choses pour endormir son peuple.


Poutine n'a pas intrt  mener une guerre de haute intensit avec l'Ukraine (qui se dfend trs bien niveau conventionnel), surtout avec le soutien de l'OTAN derrire. Ce serait une guerre difficile, longue et avec peu de justifications et de choses  gagner. Poutine est un spcialiste de la propagande, des coups fourrs et du dni plausible. Garder la pression et l'attention internationale sur une possible invasion russe en Ukraine l'empche de faire a. Mais c'est un jeu dangereux car  la moindre tincelle (erreur humaine, malfonction de matriel, soldat un peu trop belliqueux) tout peut dgnrer trs vite.

----------


## pmithrandir

Enfn, mme si l'Ukraine se dfend... ils parlaient hier d'une hypothse probable d'invasion clair pour prendre Kiev... une fois dans la place... ca sera difficile de le dloger. Comme e crime ou les talibans...

----------


## David_g

Un avis  lire sur ce sujet de quelqu'un dintressant  lire sur ces sujets  (avec une vision militaire) : https://lavoiedelepee.blogspot.com/2...r-kharkov.html

----------


## Ryu2000

62% des Franais favorable au pass sanitaire ?! Ils sont all demander  qui ?
Si tu te proccupes du pouvoir d'achat, du Covid-19, du systme de sant et de l'environnement, t'es bien oblig de constater que le bilan du gouvernement dans ces 4 domaines est excrable.
Pourquoi les intentions de votes en faveur dEmmanuel Macron se maintiennent... pour linstant



> Il y a dabord des facteurs exognes, dont certains peuvent naturellement voluer. Le Covid-19 rend les oppositions difficilement audibles tant lpidmie structure le quotidien des Franais, fait que les regards se tournent vers lexcutif  le seul, par dfinition, en situation dagir  et permet au gouvernement dobtenir, mme si elle a baiss, une satisfaction relative sur la gestion de la crise sanitaire (42 %, en recul de 7 points) ou un accord fort de lopinion sur des mesures emblmatiques comme le passe vaccinal : *62 % des Franais y sont favorables et 74 % des lecteurs de Valrie Pcresse.* Pas facile dans ce contexte de se diffrencier, aucun candidat ntant peru comme capable de faire mieux que M. Macron.
> 
> Les convertis rsistent
> De mme, les proccupations actuelles jouent plutt en faveur du prsident sortant : certains avaient prdit une prsidentielle domine par les enjeux rgaliens. Or, *les quatre premires proccupations sont le pouvoir dachat, le Covid-19, le systme de sant et lenvironnement*. Limmigration et la dlinquance, o droite et extrme droite sont plus crdibles, ne viennent quensuite.
> 
> Lire aussi  Article rserv  nos abonns Prsidentielle 2022 : la droite et lextrme droite impriment leurs ides sur limmigration et lidentit
> Mais il y a galement, et cest le plus intressant, des facteurs strictement politiques. Pendant longtemps, la fragilit potentielle dEmmanuel Macron a t envisage  laune de lalliage suppos htrogne de ses soutiens : cest aux deux bouts de lomelette macronienne quil allait perdre, ou au minimum  lun des deux bouts. Or, ce que le panel Ipsos montre, en permettant de remonter jusqu 2015 et aux reconstitutions du vote de 2012, cest que 36 % de ceux qui ont vot Hollande en 2012 et 35 % de ceux qui ont vot Sarkozy dclarent vouloir voter Macron en 2022. Ils lavaient dj fait en grande partie en 2017, notamment  gauche, mais mme sil y a de la perte en ligne, ces segments rsistent. Loffre  gauche et  droite ne convainc donc pas ces convertis, qui pourraient ainsi en partie le rester jusquau 10 avril. Cest un lment-cl du rsultat final.


====
Pourquoi il n'a pas exprim clairement son projet ds le dbut ? Quel est l'intrt de sortir des phrases cryptiques ?
 Je nai jamais dit a  : Emmanuel Macron dment avoir souhait une hausse des frais dinscription  luniversit



> Contrairement  ce que jai pu lire partout dans la presse, je nai jamais dit a , sest cri le chef de lEtat, en assurant quil ne voulait pas  faire payer  les tudiants mais, au contraire, lutter contre la prcarit.  Je dfie qui que ce soit de retrouver cette phrase qui est sortie partout. Il parat quon est en campagne, et donc apparemment beaucoup de gens dans ce cas-l sortent des choses et vous font dire le contraire.  Avant de prciser ses propos tenus.  *Ce que jvoquais, cest plutt des formations professionnelles tout au long de la vie, que les universits vont devoir mettre en place et qui, elles, ont vocation  tre payantes, explique-t-il. Et qui vont permettre aux universits davoir ainsi des revenus et de fonctionner en se donnant plus de moyens.*


====
Bizarre :
douard Philippe serait un meilleur prsident qu'Emmanuel Macron, selon un sondage



> Il a affirm  plusieurs reprises son soutien  Emmanuel Macron en vue de l'lection prsidentielle de 2022. Pourtant, de nombreux Franais imaginent dj le maire du Havre  l'lyse. douard Philippe, ancien premier ministre d'Emmanuel Macron et prsident du parti de droite Horizons, est *jug comptent, convaincant et sympathique par plus de 60% des Franais*, selon un baromtre Odoxa-Mascaret pour LCP, Public Snat et la presse rgionale.


Si il s'est retrouv chez LREM, c'est qu'il ne doit pas tre mieux que les autres.

Comme ils disent dans le canton de Vaud "De dieu c't'quipe !" :
Prsidentielle 2022 : les cinq ministres que Macron veut envoyer au front pour la campagne



> Les chouchous pour la bagarre sont *Bruno Le Maire, Grald Darmanin, Roselyne Bachelot, Elisabeth Borne et Gabriel Attal*. En clair, les ex Les Rpublicains de Bercy et de Beauvau - pas inutile pour pilonner la droite. La ministre de la Culture vient elle aussi de la droite. "Bachelot a t ministre avec Pcresse, a a du poids si elle dit qu'il vaut mieux Macron que Pcresse  l'lyse", explique un de ses collgues.


Il me semble que les 5 sont trs impopulaire.
Perso je ne peux pas supporter Grald Darmanin et Gabriel Attal.

====
Macron vs Omicron : pourquoi ce variant est un pige pour le prsident



> Nanmoins, ce commentaire dlibrment provocateur a raviv les critiques. Le contexte nest plus aussi favorable au prsident  cause de la contagion massive due au variant Omicron. *Il a dclench la colre des parents et des professeurs, insatisfaits des protocoles*


Le pass vaccinal ne devrait pas tenir trs longtemps, le seul vnement qui pourrait retarder la sortie de la pandmie, c'est que le prochain variant dominant soit dangereux, ce qui a peu de chance de se produire.
Surtout qu'en se faisant infecter par Omicron, les gens deviennent plus rsistant  la maladie.

Vivement le retour des Gilets Jaunes  ::P: 

====
C'est dingue a quand mme :
Prsidentielle 2022 : le camp Macron refait de Marine Le Pen son adversaire principal
Le systme soutient Macron, Pcresse et Zemmour, c'est bizarre que le RN soit si haut.

Bon aprs c'est pour faire peur aux gens "si le RN passe, l'humanit va disparaitre, donc votez pour nous".
 force de dire que l'alternative est pire, les gens vont finir par vouloir tester par eux-mmes. On peut pas faire confiance  des ministres LREM.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Les Franais reprochent aux Amricains leur refus de rembourser leur importante dette  la France, qui les avait soutenus au cours de leur propre rvolution. Le gouvernement de Washington prtextait que la dette avait t contracte auprs de lAncien Rgime et stait teinte avec lui. La France tait galement scandalise par le rapprochement de Washington avec le Royaume-Uni, notamment le trait de Londres qui permettait aux tats-Unis de faire du commerce avec la Grande-Bretagne, nation avec laquelle ils taient auparavant en guerre.


Et l'emprunt Russe, tu l'oublies ? Pourtant, c'est aussi un reproche fait  l'URSS sur le non remboursement d'une dette contracte par l'ancien rgime russe. Donc, c'est kif-kif. 



> Et pour la Russie, il ne faut pas oublier que c'est principalement grce  l'URSS si les allemands ont perdu la seconde guerre mondiale.
> Lenseignement de lignorance : Quelle est la nation qui a le plus contribu  la dfaite de lAllemagne en 1945 ?


a n'empche que ce ne sont pas les russes qui ont dbarqus en Normandie et qui ont librs la France. 
Alors, certes la Russie a jou un rle, mais, il ne faut pas non plus oublier qu'ils ont laiss faire le rgime nazi, jusqu' ce qu'Hitler trahisse Staline. Si Hitler ne l'avait pas fait, pas sr que l'URSS aurait boug le petit doigt.

----------


## sanderbe

Bonjour, 




> Cela va favoriser les candidats qui veulent sortir de l'OTAN (Mlenchon, Zemmour, Le Pen, Philippot, Asselineau, )


Le dpeage de l'OTAN serait franchement pas idiot en soit ... Vu l'armement actuelle sur terre actuelle. Techniquement on aurait de quoi faire exploser 7 ou 8 la terre par une explosion nuclaire de type big bang. Donc vous pouvez dormir sur vos 2 oreilles . Une guerre  proprement parl comme 14-18 ou 39-45 personnes ne s'y risquerait ! La socit de consommation dans la quelle on est ... On est bien trop dpendant pour se le permettre ! 




> Oui a sent pas bon.
> 
> J ai pas mal d amis en Roumanie et j espre que a ne va pas dgnrer cette situation.
> Je n ai aucune confiance en Poutine pour viter une guerre... il a trop besoin de ce genre de choses pour endormir son peuple.


Il faut arrter de penser que Poutine va faire la guerre  l'Europe. La ou il y a un gros brasier qui couve c'est dans les pays en "STAN" ... Ouzbkistan , Kazakhstan, le Kirghizistan : https://www.ouest-france.fr/europe/k...b-6689e2d2ee1b , 
Turkmnistan




> Sans minimiser ce drame, a n'a pas grand chose  voir.


Heu en cas de tremblement de terre  San Francisco ou Seattle , c'est pas comme ci il y avait des siges de Google, Amazon, Microsoft, Apple, Facebook  ::aie::  ... Juste une piqure de rappel : https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Big_One




> D'un cot, c'est un phnomne naturel, une catastrophe, certes, mais personne n'en est responsable.


Une catastrophe naturelle largement prvisible ! Donc autant anticiper ... 




> C'est faux.
> Est-ce que l on tait pote avec les USA par exemple :
> Quasi-guerre
> 
> Alliance franco-indienne (Amrique)
> 
> Ressentiment antifranais aux tats-Unis
> 
> Les USA ne sont pas nos amis, c'est un pays qui nous harcle, qui nous maltraite, qui nous marche dessus.
> ...


Pourquoi toujours cracher sur la Russie ???

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Heu en cas de tremblement de terre  San Francisco ou Seattle , c'est pas comme ci il y avait des siges de Google, Amazon, Microsoft, Apple, Facebook  ... Juste une piqure de rappel : https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Big_One
> Une catastrophe naturelle largement prvisible ! Donc autant anticiper ...


Je dis juste qu'entre une catastrophe naturelle et une guerre, il n'y a aucun rapport, et donc on ne peut pas comparer. C'est tout.

----------


## Ryu2000

Vous devriez cr un topic au sujet de la situation en Ukraine.




> a n'empche que ce ne sont pas les russes qui ont dbarqus en Normandie et qui ont librs la France.


a c'est juste du show, les types se sont point  la fin.
L'URSS a libr des camps de concentration allemands.
C'est clairement l'arme rouge qui a affaiblit le plus l'arme allemande.

Auschwitz



> partir d'aot 1944, l'Arme rouge est  200 kilomtres d'Auschwitz. Les autorits nazies envisagent alors la liquidation du camp en cas de nouvelles victoires sovitiques, ainsi que cela avait dj t fait pour les autres centres d'extermination situs plus  l'Est.


Libration des camps de concentration : ce que fut la bataille des images entre Sovitiques et Allis



> Mais le processus de libration des camps nazis a commenc en juillet 1944 : lArme Rouge dcouvre alors le camp de Madanek en Pologne, puis en novembre larme amricaine entre dans celui de Natzwiller-Struthof, en Alsace annexe par le IIIe Reich.  l'approche des troupes allies, les Allemands ferment de nombreux camps, tentant au passage de dtruire les traces de leurs crimes : archives, photographies, films, btiments.





> Pourquoi toujours cracher sur la Russie ???


C'est la stratgie du bouc missaire.
L'UE est sous influence US et les USA veulent nous faire croire que tous les problmes du monde sont causs par les russes.

Du coup on met en place "le mchant ennemie Russe" ce qui permet aux gouvernements de gagner en popularit.
La popularit de Joe Biden, n'a jamais t trs lev, malgr tout elle se dgrade. Il faut dire que le gars perd la tte, donc a n'aide pas.
Si un jour on diagnostic chez lui la maladie d'Alzheimer, le monde entier sera sensibilis  cette maladie.

Une grande guerre pourrait sauver Joe Biden.

----------


## Franois M.

> Vous devriez cr un topic au sujet de la situation en Ukraine.
> 
> 
> a c'est juste du show, les types se sont point  la fin.
> L'URSS a libr des camps de concentration allemands.
> C'est clairement l'arme rouge qui a affaiblit le plus l'arme allemande.


Ouais; sur; grce  qui ?

Via les convois de Mourmansk, les amricains ont envoys aux sovitiques durant la 2GM :

-  400 000 jeeps et camions
-  14 000 avions
-  8 000 tracteurs d'artilleries
-  13 000 chars

plus quelques menus broutilles tel que une usine complte de pneus en pice dtaches et 2,7 millions de tonnes de carburant.





> C'est la stratgie du bouc missaire.
> L'UE est sous influence US et les USA veulent nous faire croire que tous les problmes du monde sont causs par les russes.


Grotesque, mais on a l'habitude.

----------


## Mat.M

> Poutine est un spcialiste de la propagande, des coups fourrs et du dni plausible.


tout  fait et le problme du gouvernement en Russie c'est qu'il n'y a pas eu d'alternance politique depuis des annes, que Poutine est au pouvoir et a tout fait pour carter ses opposants politiques.
Donc a risque de lui monter  la tte l'usure du pouvoir  ::calim2:: 

Excellent article de la BBC



> But we cannot see inside President Putin's mind.

----------


## BenoitM

> Et pour la Russie, il ne faut pas oublier que c'est principalement grce  l'URSS si les allemands ont perdu la seconde guerre mondiale.
> Lenseignement de lignorance : Quelle est la nation qui a le plus contribu  la dfaite de lAllemagne en 1945 ?


Euh non c'est grce  *tous* ceux qui ont combattus le rgime allemand  :;):

----------


## Ryu2000

> *tous* ceux


Plus le temps passe plus on oublie le rle essentiel de l'URSS dans la lutte contre l'Allemagne.




> https://www.les-crises.fr/la-fabriqu...defaite-nazis/


=======
Macron a essay d'amplifier la haine anti non-vaccins, ce fut une stratgie contre productive.
La cote de popularit dEmmanuel Macron dvisse, selon un sondage Odoxa-Mascaret



> *Le prsident enregistre une chute historique de 5 points et son Premier ministre de 6 points*, note linstitut. () Pour Emmanuel Macron cest la premire fois en neuf mois, depuis lt dernier, quil retombe sous ce seuil symbolique de 40 %.  Le coup de mou est sensible chez les sympathisants de gauche comme de droite.
> 
> Dimanche, une tude de lIFOP pour le JDD rsonnait de la mme alerte, avec une baisse de quatre points en un mois (37 % de satisfaits), alors que la cote prsidentielle restait trs stable depuis mars 2021.


Encore 3, 4 chutes comme a et sera bien.

Hausse des carburants : pour Emmanuel Macron,  trs peu de mesures ont un impact substantiel 



> Le pouvoir d'achat est devenu le premier sujet de proccupation des Franais et face  la flambe des carburants, l'excutif rflchit  de nouvelles mesures. *Mais il admet une certaine impuissance.*


Le prix du carburant est principalement compos de taxes, le gouvernement ne pourrait-il pas baisser une de ces taxes pour faire baisser le prix du carburant ?
Bon aprs il faudrait augmenter d'autres taxes, si on pouvait augmenter des taxes qui touchent principalement les riches, ce serait cool.
Les riches s'en foutent de payer 1L d'essence 2, mais pour les gens modeste a fait vraiment chier.

----------


## sanderbe

Bonjour, 




> L'URSS a libr des camps de concentration allemands.
> C'est clairement l'arme rouge qui a affaiblit le plus l'arme allemande.


Faut il aussi rappeler que l'arme rouge a ouvert un front contre les japonais en Mandchourie ? 

Les USA en ont chi seul dans le Pacifique ... 




> tout  fait et le problme du gouvernement en Russie c'est qu'il n'y a pas eu d'alternance politique depuis des annes, que Poutine est au pouvoir et a tout fait pour carter ses opposants politiques.
> Donc a risque de lui monter  la tte l'usure du pouvoir


Sans tomber dans la caricature. Poutine devient vieux. Et l'autre souci c'est en Russie la corruption (comme au Mexique) ainsi que culturellement un manque d'ouverture d'esprit des Russes  reconnaitre de leur erreurs ... Un peu comme les chinois. 




> Plus le temps passe plus on oublie le rle essentiel de l'URSS dans la lutte contre l'Allemagne.


Les Russes ont pris Berlin avant les allis .

----------


## escartefigue

> tout  fait et le problme du gouvernement en Russie c'est qu'il n'y a pas eu d'alternance politique depuis des annes, que Poutine est au pouvoir et a tout fait pour carter ses opposants politiques.
> Donc a risque de lui monter  la tte l'usure du pouvoir 
> 
> Excellent article de la BBC


Peut-tre est-ce la raison pour laquelle ce sinistre personnage inspire autant Donald Trump et Marine Le Pen

----------


## Franois M.

> Peut-tre est-ce la raison pour laquelle ce sinistre personnage inspire autant Donald Trump et Marine Le Pen


Il semble qu'il inspire surtout Mlenchon : https://www.franceculture.fr/emissio...5-janvier-2021

----------


## pmithrandir

Ryu, je pense que ton graphique, dont il manque tout de mme 50 annes, souligne le succs de la politique amricaine et l'echec de la politique russe au sortir de la seconde guerre mondiale.

D'un cot, les amricains ont accepts de ne pas diriger les pays, y compris lAllemagne, et mme ont "donn" de l'argent pour reconstruire. Le fameux plan marshall. Ce faisant, ils se sont fait des allis, des obligs je dirai mme, qui 70 ans aprs leur en sont toujours gr. Au passage, ils ont largement bnfici conomiquement de cet change, avec une entre dans nos pays facilite pour leur cinema, leurs produits, etc...

De l'autre, les Russes ont dcid d'occuper les territoires anciennement occups par les nazis pour tendre la sphre d'influence du communisme. Aujourd'hui, ces pays ne veulent plus les voir et n'hsiterait pas  leur envoyer l'arme au moindre signe de retour. Ils se sont cr des ennemis pour encore de nombreuses annes.

Aujourd'hui, les Russes ont toujours la mme stratgie, montrer leur arme, envahir et soumettre si besoin. Et ils echoueront encore sur le long terme. Le bloc de l'est a explos en perdant 30% de sa surface et bien 40% de population. La Russie perdra autant si elle recommence les mmes erreurs.



Et pour l'histoire, les emprunts d'il ya plusieurs sicles n'ont aucune importance.
La guerre froide bien plus.

Et pour un aspect plus commercial, si un jour vous bossez avec des Russes, blindez vos contrats et limitez vos engagements... parce que ce n'est qu'une question de temps avant qu'une trahison arrive. Ca fait partie de la culture, prendre les gains rapidement plutot que d'investir dans le futur.

----------


## sanderbe

Bonsoir, 




> Aujourd'hui, les Russes ont toujours la mme stratgie, montrer leur arme, envahir et soumettre si besoin. Et ils echoueront encore sur le long terme. Le bloc de l'est a explos en perdant 30% de sa surface et bien 40% de population. La Russie perdra autant si elle recommence les mmes erreurs.


Si la Russie actuelle et les pays en "stan" taient un pays , aujourd'hui cela pserait 300  350 millions d'habitants . Soit le troisime le plus peupl du monde devant les usa  ::mrgreen::  




> Et pour un aspect plus commercial, si un jour vous bossez avec des Russes, blindez vos contrats et limitez vos engagements... parce que ce n'est qu'une question de temps avant qu'une trahison arrive. Ca fait partie de la culture, prendre les gains rapidement plutt que d'investir dans le futur.


Tu peux tre plus explicite ?

----------


## Mat.M

alors les Macronneries c'est fini histoire que je fasse de la gopolitique ( de comptoir) pas si bte que a ce Mr Poutine...
il fait masser des troupes  la frontire avec l'Ukraine, les occidentaux pensent que la Russie va envahir l'Ukraine.
Donc a crer des tensions gopolitiques mondiales, augmentation trs forte du prix du ptrole et du gaz.
Et a tombe bien quel pays est exportateur de gaz notamment et qui approvisionne la France ?  ::mouarf::   ::mouarf::

----------


## David_g

> Bonjour, 
> 
> Les Russes ont pris Berlin avant les allis .


C'est un peu rapide en fait au vu des choix/situation  l'poque (Yalta, L'Elbe, la mort de Roosevelt).

----------


## ABCIWEB

> alors les Macronneries c'est fini histoire que je fasse de la gopolitique ( de comptoir) pas si bte que a ce Mr Poutine...
> il fait masser des troupes  la frontire avec l'Ukraine, les occidentaux pensent que la Russie va envahir l'Ukraine.
> Donc a crer des tensions gopolitiques mondiales, augmentation trs forte du prix du ptrole et du gaz.
> Et a tombe bien quel pays est exportateur de gaz notamment et qui approvisionne la France ?


Non c'est pas fini, c'est juste toi qui a commenc ce troll qui n'a rien  voir avec le sujet. Dans le forum Politique, il y a un bouton "Nouvelle discussion", donc tu peux t'en servir pour ta gopolitique (de comptoir).  

Et au passage Poutine ne s'intresse pas  la France. D'une part parce que l'Allemagne est bien plus dpendante du gaz russe que la France et d'autre part il sait que c'est l'Allemagne qui dirige l'Europe. C'est d'ailleurs l'Allemagne qui a fait les frais d'une coupure de gaz en dcembre dernier.



> Gazprom a interrompu quelques jours le flux de gaz  destination de l'Allemagne. Une faon violente de prvenir le nouveau chancelier qu'il fallait revenir  la table des ngociations.
> ...
> Pour Vladimir Poutine, il ny a en Europe que Berlin qui compte. Pour lui qui a t casern  Dresde, le poids conomique de lAllemagne crase toute autres considrations.


Donc pour en revenir  Macron, quand il dit qu'il ira discuter prochainement avec Poutine, il ira pralablement prendre ses ordres  Berlin, comme d'habitude puisqu' l'tranger, l'Europe se rsume  l'Allemagne.

----------


## Mat.M

> Et au passage Poutine ne s'intresse pas  la France.


ah bon ? Et si vous avez une chaudire et que vous vous chauffez au gaz le gaz il vient d'o ?

----------


## pmithrandir

Je pense que Macron ira discuter avec ses partenaires europens, puisqu'il ira discuter avec poutine avec sa casquette "prsident" de l'europe.

Maintenant, ca n'en fait pas un vassal.

En particulier, dans le scnario que tu cites, lAllemagne pourrait assez vite se retrouver en srieuse minorit sur le sujet.
Les pays de l'Est n'hsiterait pas  montrer les dents dans l'hypothse d'une attaque de la Russie, puisqu'ils savent qu'ils sont les suivants.(ils l'ont dj vcu)
L'Allemagne pourrait alors se rvler colosse aux pieds d'argile, puisqu'un ennemi  le pouvoir de lui couper les ailes en coupant un gazoduc.

Aprs, je pense que ces problmes de dpendance au gaz Russe sont plus complexe que cela.
 - La Russie a aussi besoin d'exporter son gaz, autrement elle n'a plus d'entre d'argent. Elle recherche dailleurs de nouveaux partenaires cot chinois pour cela.
 - Notre consommation de gaz peut aussi trouver d'autres sources : https://www.statistiques.developpeme...14-gaz-naturel On voit ici que la France ne se fournit pas en Russie seulement, loin s'en faut
 - Notre consommation de gaz est amen  diminuer fortement sur les 25 prochaines annes avec l'isolation, la mise en place de solution alternatives et la recherche de diminution des missions de CO2


Si je regarde ce dernier sujet, j'ai mis en uvre une rnovation nergtique totale chez moi, et les solutions au gaz n'ont plus du tout le vent en poupe. Les chaudires sont peu ou pas subventionnes, ltiquette nergtique prend maintenant en compte le CO2 rejet, ce qui rends les chaudires bien moins pertinentes.
Au final, j'ai une pompe a chaleur air eau, et ma maison est 100%  llectricit tout en consommant 18-30KW par jours.
Ma dpendance  la Russie est devenue nulle.

D'un point de vue conomique, ce choix n'est pourtant pas rationnel. Hors aides, la PAC coute bien plus cher. (10500 contre 4500 euros) pour une consommation primaire  peu prs quivalente.
Mais d'un point de vue politique, mission de CO2 et vision  long terme, on trouve bien plus de justifications.
Moindre dpendance  la Russie, mission dans les villes du CO2 limite...

----------


## Gunny

Dpenses militaires dans l'UE : https://www.touteleurope.eu/l-ue-dan...on-europeenne/
Il est assez amusant de voir que les pays de l'Est (i.e proches de la Russie, voire limitrophes) sont principalement ceux qui dpensent le plus en proportion du PIB.

----------


## Ryu2000

Le ministre de l'Intrieur, Grald Darmanin, lance une procdure de dissolution contre le groupe d'extrme gauche Nantes rvolte



> Il accuse Nantes rvolte de diffuser des "appels  la violence" et d'tre impliqu dans une manifestation lors de laquelle des jets de projectile ont vis les forces de l'ordre vendredi.


Il se prend pour qui machin ?
Ukraine : Macron va proposer un chemin de dsescalade  Poutine
a m'tonnerait que le gouvernement Russe accorde de l'importance  Macron.

Le p'tit gars se rve en chef de guerre (il faut dire que les guerres peuvent tre efficace pour gagner en popularit).
Emmanuel Macron assure que "la riposte sera l" en cas "d'agression" russe en Ukraine

Elle tombe bien cette diversion, comme a on parle moins de la gestion catastrophique de la pandmie par le gouvernement Franais.
Covid : comment la France est devenue la championne dEurope des contaminations



> Rapport  la population, le nombre de cas quotidiens en France se situe juste aprs celui du Danemark ; *mais en valeur absolue, lHexagone est le premier*. Virus quon laisse filer, coles pas assez protges, relchement gnral mais aussi spectre de BA.2, une sous-ligne dOmicron... voici les principales hypothses pour lexpliquer.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Covid : comment la France est devenue la championne dEurope des contaminations





> Rapport  la population, le nombre de cas quotidiens en France se situe juste aprs celui du Danemark ; mais en valeur absolue, lHexagone est le premier. Virus quon laisse filer, coles pas assez protges, relchement gnral mais aussi spectre de BA.2, une sous-ligne dOmicron... voici les principales hypothses pour lexpliquer.


Ne serait-ce pas oubli que l'on est aussi le pays qui teste le plus avec... le Danemark, justement. 
Lors des premires vagues, on tait moins touch que les autres pays, mais on faisait beaucoup moins de test.
L, on fait des tests sans arrt. Du coup, quand on cherche, ben on trouve.

Pour moi ces chiffres ne peuvent tre compars et ne signifient pas grand-chose.

----------


## Ryu2000

Covid-19 : contrairement  ce que dit Jean Castex, la France nest pas le deuxime pays qui teste le plus au monde



> Selon ces donnes, le rsultat est frappant : les pays europens reprsentent le haut du classement pour le nombre de tests PCR et antigniques pratiqus par habitant, mais *la France est loin dtre la championne des tests dcrite par Jean Castex et Olivier Vran*. Elle se situe plutt  la septime place qu la deuxime.
> 
> Comparer des pays entre eux, comme le font ces membres du gouvernement, ne savre pas toujours pertinent durant cette pandmie : en effet, chaque pays a sa propre politique dusage des tests, et ils ne sont pas rembourss partout et pour tout le monde.

----------


## pmithrandir

> Covid : comment la France est devenue la championne dEurope des contaminations[/url]


En mme temps, est ce un problme ?
Si le systme hospitalier arrive  le prendre en charge, c'est pas exactement ce que demande toutes les personnes contre les restrictions depuis mars 2020 ? Laisse aller le virus tant que le systme de sant tient le choc.

On a un variant moins dangereux il semblerait, plus contagieux, une population vaccine, pour beaucoup en triple dose.

Si ca suffit pour avoir une vie normale... quelle est l'importance du chiffre des contaminations ?

----------


## Ryu2000

> quelle est l'importance du chiffre des contaminations ?


L'important c'est de rappeler que notre gouvernement est moins comptent que les autres.
Ils nous ont fait chier avec des tonnes de mesures excessivement strict, ils ont pousss les gens  se faire vacciner. Et au final a n'a pas fonctionn.

Pourquoi ils nous font encore chier avec leur pass sanitaire  la con, alors que le variant dominant du moment c'est Omicron ?
a n'a aucun sens

----------


## pmithrandir

Pourquoi tu dis que ca ne sert a rien.

On vit normalement ou presque, l'hopital tient le coup, Delta n'a presque pas fait de mort (par rapport a d'autres pays) et Omicron non plus.

On a des contaminations, mais c'est juste un chiffre.
L'important a toujours t et reste la tension hospitalire.

Tu n'arretes pas de le dire, il faut attendre que le virus volue vers une forme moins dangereuse. Ca passera surement par un virus hautement contagieux, mais peu ltal. Donc  fondamentalement... ca va dans la direction que tu veux.

Il y a bien assez de raison de taper sur Macron pour ne pas en faire un dogme quand enfin il se passe ce que tu nous annonces depuis 18 mois.

----------


## Ryu2000

> On vit normalement ou presque


C'est faux.
Est-ce qu'en 2017 vous auriez trouvez a normal ?
Pass vaccinal : Pour les restaurateurs,  ce nest pas leur job  de contrler les pices didentit




> l'hopital tient le coup


Il a retrouv un niveau de saturation un peu prs normal. (a fait des dcennies qu'il sature pour un rien)
Mais c'est toujours la merde, parce que les gouvernements comme celui de Macron l'ont dtruit. (c'tait vraiment pas le moment de fermer des lits)
Macron ne voulait pas sauver des vies, il voulait supprimer des liberts (+ de lits => - de morts => - de restrictions de liberts).




> On a des contaminations, mais c'est juste un chiffre.


Ce sont des donnes qui illustrent le fait que notre gouvernement est plus nul que les autres.




> Tu n'arretes pas de le dire, il faut attendre que le virus volue vers une forme moins dangereuse.


Ben ouais, c'est la seule solution pour s'en sortir. Peut-tre que grce  Omicron on va enfin pouvoir retrouver des liberts. C'est gnial que beaucoup de gens gurissent de ce variant.
Mais l ce n'est pas le sujet.

Est-ce que le gouvernement a dit qu'il allait tout faire pour que le maximum de personnes soient infectes en mme temps ?
Non. Son objectif c'tait de rduire les contaminations.
Est-ce qu'il y est arriv ?
Non. Donc il est nul.




> Il y a bien assez de raison de taper sur Macron


On ne tape pas suffisamment sur LREM, ce gouvernement mrite beaucoup plus de critiques que a.

----------


## sanderbe

Bonjour, 




> On vit normalement ou presque, l'hopital tient le coup, Delta n'a presque pas fait de mort (par rapport a d'autres pays) et Omicron non plus.


De nombreux pays maintiennent leur frontires ferms et ont encore des quarantaines ... Malgr des taux de vaccination levs 

Ce n'est pas de la "normalit" ... Australie, Japon, Core du Sud , NZ , chine ... Toujours ferms

----------


## Ryu2000

La normalit c'est plus quelque chose comme a :
Covid : le Danemark va lever ses restrictions malgr un nombre record de contaminations  omicron



> Le Danemark entend lever ses restrictions anti-Covid au 1er fvrier malgr un nombre record de nouveaux cas, jugeant sa forte couverture vaccinale suffisante face  la moindre svrit du variant omicron, et la monte en force du sous variant BA.2.


Omicron c'est un rhume, toutes les restrictions devraient sauter.

----------


## pmithrandir

Bah en France, on a ca : 
https://www.vie-publique.fr/en-bref/...s-restrictions

C'est un peu similaire non ?
Il restera le passe vaccinal  sanitaire ncessaire dans diffrents endroits j'ai l'impression, mais : 
 - la date maximal aujourdhui est le 31 juillet 2022 (soit 1  2 mois aprs le retour au parlement des dputs)
 - le conseil constitutionnel l'a assorti d'une condition de suspension immdiate quand la situation sanitaire le permet.

Donc si Omicron continue a tre dominant et qu'on a pas d'autre motifs d'inquitude tays(autres variants), il est sens sauter aussi.

----------


## ABCIWEB

> Je pense que Macron ira discuter avec ses partenaires europens, puisqu'il ira discuter avec poutine avec sa casquette "prsident" de l'europe.
> 
> Maintenant, ca n'en fait pas un vassal.


Oui pour le dcorum il ira discuter avec les partenaires europens, mais quelque soit le prsident c'est une prsidence symbolique et  la fin c'est l'Allemagne qui dcide. D'ailleurs le projet de Macron et d'Olaf Scholz est de faire voluer l'Europe vers un tat fdral europen c'est  dire que nous perdrons le peu d'indpendance et d'influence qu'il nous reste.




> Emmanuel Macron a promis une  Europe puissante dans le monde, pleinement souveraine, libre de ses choix et matre de son destin 
> 
> Et annoncer une dizaine de rformes majeures :
> 
> Celle de Schengen mais aussi celle du cadre budgtaire de Maastricht.
> 
> Emmanuel Macron a galement insist sur son souhait dune  souverainet stratgique europenne  et sa volont davancer vers une dfense europenne.
> 
> Autant dobjectifs dmesurs pour une prsidence tournante somme toute symbolique qui ne durera que six mois.
> ...

----------


## pmithrandir

De qui est cette citation, et quelle part de vrit contient elle... mystre.

Je pense que l'Allemagne ne dirige pas lEurope loin s'en faut.
Je pense aussi que la rgle de la majorit qualifie fera exploser les vto des petits pays, mais que les blocs gageront tantot d'un cot, tantt de l'autre.

LAllemagne a plein de dfaut, conomie porte par des salaris sous pays, population trs vieillissante, antipathie  la dfense, etc...

Ton extrait le montre bien, on a une Allemagne qui fait confiance aux USA, quand un Trump a pourtant montr que cette confiance n'avait pas de base trs solide.
Mme quand Biden parle d'envoyer des troupes, on parle de 8500 hommes contre les 100 000 Russes dj sur place. C'est bien que les USA attendent une implication forte des populations locales.

De plus, ces dernires annes, nombre de dogmes allemand, comme la rigueur budgtaire ont t vaporis. Le Covid a servi de levier, mais maintenant, les choses sont enclenches.

Et la dernire chose que voudrait une Allemagne forte, c'est d'une France qui drive vers l'anti Europe. Donc mme si elle avait le poids que vous lui donnez, elle devra veiller a ne pas entraver trop les autres pays, France, Italie, Espagne, etc... pas du tout pret  continuer  appliquer les dogmes budgtaires prcdemment ngoci avec le royaume unis dans la boucle.

La ou lAllemagne trouvait un alli de poids, elle n'a aujourd'hui plus d'aide pour aller contre les intrts franais. Les ngociations commencent

----------


## Franois M.

> Oui pour le dcorum il ira discuter avec les partenaires europens, mais quelque soit le prsident c'est une prsidence symbolique et  la fin c'est l'Allemagne qui dcide. e.


Comme toujours, un tissu d'neries ....

L'Allemagne est un gant conomique (pas difficile quand on a en face une France qui a dcid de se saborder dans un abject dlire collectiviste et redistributif, ) mais un nain politique et militaire.

Ces choix (solidit conomique et nanisme politico-militaire) sont guids par deux traumatismes historiques : la dvaluation hyperinflationniste de 1921-1924  et l'aventure hitlrienne.

De la mme manire, la France a encore en mmoire le traumatisme de la dfaite de 1940. Pour cette raison, quasiment aucun parti politique - mme la gauche la plus nausabonde - ne soutient l'abandon totale de la force nuclaire de dissuasion (ou alors vite le sujet et ne le mentionne que _mezza voce_ comme les crapules d'EELV)

----------


## sanderbe

Bonsoir, 




> Oui pour le dcorum il ira discuter avec les partenaires europens, mais quelque soit le prsident c'est une prsidence symbolique et  la fin c'est l'Allemagne qui dcide. D'ailleurs le projet de Macron et d'Olaf Scholz est de faire voluer l'Europe vers un tat fdral europen c'est  dire que nous perdrons le peu d'indpendance et d'influence qu'il nous reste.


Entre pays ayant l'euro et les passages sans contrles aux frontire FR <> BE , DK <> SE , DE <> AT ... C'est une forme de fdralisme . 

Dans l'UE chaque pays a une forme de d'autonomie "locale" est doit adhrer  des "grands principes". 

L'UE est une forme de pays fdral  27 tats et tout autant de langues.

----------


## Gunny

> De qui est cette citation, et quelle part de vrit contient elle... mystre.
> 
> Je pense que l'Allemagne ne dirige pas lEurope loin s'en faut.
> Je pense aussi que la rgle de la majorit qualifie fera exploser les vto des petits pays, mais que les blocs gageront tantot d'un cot, tantt de l'autre.
> 
> LAllemagne a plein de dfaut, conomie porte par des salaris sous pays, population trs vieillissante, antipathie  la dfense, etc...
> 
> Ton extrait le montre bien, on a une Allemagne qui fait confiance aux USA, quand un Trump a pourtant montr que cette confiance n'avait pas de base trs solide.
> Mme quand Biden parle d'envoyer des troupes, on parle de 8500 hommes contre les 100 000 Russes dj sur place. C'est bien que les USA attendent une implication forte des populations locales.
> ...


Personnellement il n'y a qu'en France que j'entends en permanence que c'est l'Allemagne qui est aux commandes de l'UE. L'Allemagne pse certes son poids, mais rien en Europe ne se dcide sans l'aval de la France, et encore plus depuis le Brexit.

----------


## Mat.M

> Je pense que l'Allemagne ne dirige pas lEurope loin s'en faut.


bonsoir le tissu industriel et conomique en Europe demeure tout de mme trs centralis...en Europe Centrale  ::mouarf:: 
l'autre jour dans l'mission "la France Bouge" sur Eur1 j'entendais le responsable de la CCI Alsace Mtropole qui parlait des changes conomiques avec le Luxembourg et l'Allemagne notamment.
Il affirmait qu'un Mosellan,un Alsacien avait bien plus d'affinits avec un Allemand,un Luxembourgeois voire un Polonais qu'avec un Marseillais  ::mouarf:: 

Ah sinon pour ceux que cela intresse une CCI franco-allemande-suisse va tre cre peut-tre les opportunits d'emplois seront mieux dispatches et cela favorisera le travail transfrontalier.

----------


## Gunny

> bonsoir le tissu industriel et conomique en Europe demeure tout de mme trs centralis...en Europe Centrale 
> l'autre jour dans l'mission "la France Bouge" sur Eur1 j'entendais le responsable de la CCI locale de  Moselle de mmoire qui parlait des changes conomiques avec le Luxembourg notamment.
> Il affirmait qu'un Mosellan avait bien plus d'affinits avec un Allemand,un Luxembourgeois videmment voire un Polonais qu'avec un Marseillais 
> 
> Ah sinon pour ceux que cela intresse une CCI franco-allemande-suisse va tre cre peut-tre les opportunits d'emplois seront mieux dispatches et cela favorisera le travail transfrontalier.


On perd parfois la notion des distances. Habitant au Danemark, mes parents (de Lille) sont plus proches de chez moi qu'ils ne le sont de Cannes.

----------


## David_g

Vous allez mettre Ryu en PLS  force.

----------


## ABCIWEB

> De qui est cette citation, et quelle part de vrit contient elle... mystre.


Elle est d'Alexandre Devecchio, un journaliste du Figaro. Et ils sont assez pointus au Figaro concernant la politique internationale. 




> Je pense que l'Allemagne ne dirige pas lEurope loin s'en faut.
> Je pense aussi que la rgle de la majorit qualifie fera exploser les vto des petits pays, mais que les blocs gageront tantt d'un cot, tantt de l'autre.


Des petits pays comme le ntre tu veux dire ? Parce qu'avec l'alliance des pays de l'est qui sont conomiquement dpendants de l'Allemagne et avec laquelle ils entretiennent des relations privilgies, nous subiront quasi systmatiquement la loi allemande, et plus de droit de vto pour s'y opposer. Tu rve d'une Europe de bisounours qui n'existe pas.

----------


## Ryu2000

> - la date maximal aujourdhui est le 31 juillet 2022 (soit 1  2 mois aprs le retour au parlement des dputs)


Mais c'est beaucoup trop loin.
C'est aujourd'hui que toutes les restrictions devraient sauter, il faut qu'on puisse tre 60 000  aller  un festival sans masque et sans pass, c'est important.

J'espre que les restrictions vont rapidement disparaitre, malheureusement avec ce groupe d'incomptent qu'on appelle "gouvernement" ce n'est pas gagn.
Il y a des gens qui ont peur que les restrictions soient prolonges jusqu'au mois de Mai, afin que le gouvernement puisse truquer les lections.
Il pourrait y avoir une histoire de vote  distance ou quelque chose comme a.




> Donc si Omicron continue a tre dominant et qu'on a pas d'autre motifs d'inquitude tays(autres variants), il est sens sauter aussi.


On verra. On ne doit pas tre lien du pic des contaminations et aprs a devrait baisser rapidement.
La probabilit qu'un nouveau variant trs contagieux et trs dangereux apparaisse est trs faible.




> Oui pour le dcorum il ira discuter avec les partenaires europens, mais quelque soit le prsident c'est une prsidence symbolique et  la fin c'est l'Allemagne qui dcide.


a ne change rien la prsidence de l'UE, c'est juste du show.
a fait plaisir parce que les mdias trangers critiquent Macron, mais en dehors de a on s'en fout un peu.

L'UE est dirig par des personnes non-lues.
Mais c'est vrai que beaucoup de lois de l'UE profite  l'Allemagne. En plus la monnaie "euro" correspond  l'conomie allemande, plus qu' l'conomie de n'importe quel autre pays qui est contraint d'utiliser l'euro.
Vivement qu'ils fassent enfin le constat "on a test, a ne fonctionne pas, on arrte", si ils s'acharnent c'est qu'ils sont fous.

====
a c'est  cause de l'UE par exemple :
Plus de 40 % des salaris dEDF en grve contre la  spoliation  de loprateur public



> Lintersyndicale reproche au gouvernement de favoriser la concurrence. Pour limiter la hausse des factures dnergie, lEtat contraint lentreprise  brader son lectricit nuclaire.
> (...)
>  Malheureusement, le gouvernement a fait le choix de la concurrence. EDF continue  porter les risques industriels dans cette affaire, pas la concurrence , regrette Philippe Page Le Mrour (CGT), secrtaire du comit social et conomique central dEDF.* Impose par des directives europennes, la libralisation du secteur de llectricit et du gaz a gnr une quarantaine de fournisseurs alternatifs en France.* Or, depuis une dcennie, sans mme produire le moindre lectron, ces concurrents peuvent acheter  prix fixe puis revendre une partie de la production nuclaire dEDF, principale source dlectricit nationale. Plus du tiers de la production prvue en 2022 se destinera ainsi  ce mcanisme lgal, lAccs rgul  llectricit nuclaire historique (Arenh).


Il faut que la France construise de nouvelles centrales nuclaires, l'Allemagne relance des centrales  charbon, alors qu'on pourrait lui vendre de l'nergie nuclaire, qui est l'nergie la plus propre qui existe.

C'est de la merde les fournisseurs alternatifs, ce sont des putains de parasites, des saloperies d'intermdiaires, ils ne produisent rien, ils achtent et ils revendent.
L'UE a forc EDF  vendre son nergie  perte  ses fournisseurs alternatifs.

=====
LES FRANAIS EN GRVE ET DANS LA RUE POUR RCLAMER DES HAUSSES DE SALAIRES



> Quelque 170 rassemblements et dfils auront lieu  l'appel des syndicats CGT, FO, FSU et Solidaires, ce jeudi.
> Des manifestations sont prvues  travers toute la France jeudi,  l'appel de syndicats et d'organisations de jeunesse, *pour rclamer des hausses de salaires*, dans un contexte marqu par le retour en force de la question du pouvoir d'achat  quelques semaines de la prsidentielle.
> 
> Quelque 170 rassemblements et dfils auront lieu  l'appel des syndicats CGT, FO, FSU et Solidaires, selon Cline Verzeletti, dirigeante confdrale CGT.

----------


## sanderbe

Bonjour

Pour rappel l'Allemagne et la langue allemande c'est 83+9+4,5=DE+AT+CH=96,5 millions de locuteurs germanophones. Soit 21% des la population de l'UE et de ces 450 millions d'habitants.

Donc oui l'Allemagne devient "naturellement" et "culturellement" leader en Europe. Les francophones c'est 72 millions de locuteurs.

----------


## DevTroglodyte

> Bonjour
> 
> Pour rappel l'Allemagne et la langue allemande c'est 83+9+4,5=DE+AT+CH=96,5 millions de locuteurs germanophones. Soit 21% des la population de l'UE et de ces 450 millions d'habitants.
> 
> Donc oui l'Allemagne devient "naturellement" et "culturellement" leader en Europe. Les francophones c'est 72 millions de locuteurs.


Vu que l'Allemagne est domine "naturellement" et "culturellement" par les USA, je ne vois pas trop ce que a change par rapport  avant... (accessoirement, langue != culture, cf USA vs Canada, USA vs UK, etc.)

----------


## pmithrandir

J'aime bien votre vision trs "gros biscottos" de la vie.
En runion chez vous c'est toujours celui avec le plus de pouvoir qui dcide, y a jamais de table ronde, de dcision consensuelles ?
Si il y a bien une chose qu'on manie avec prudence, c'est la force brute avec des partenaires, parce qu'on ne sait jamais quand on va passer au second plan.

Comme dit prcdemment, lAllemagne a une force conomique, mais sa dmographie, son rejet du militaire sont autant de faiblesse. Vous allez voir que si Poutine attaque, la France passera en position de force... parce qu'on est les seuls a avoir une arme qui tienne la route + l'arme nuclaire.

De mme, le pouvoir des Allemand a l'est... ca me fait rigoler.
Pouvoir sur l'Autriche, en Hongrie, en Pologne... Vu les difficults de l'Europe avec ces pays la, elle n'est pas si influente que ca.
Pouvoir sur la Roumanie... je ne m'en rappelle pas. En revanche, je voyais bien toutes les entreprises franaise sur place et la force de notre culture sur place.


Je n'en fait pas des faibles, mais dire qu'ils sont les plus fort au point qu'on soit un "petit" pays, ca me fait doucement rire.

Ryu, pour la date du 31 juillet, c'est une date maximum parce que gouverner, c'est prvoir. Donc quand il n'y a pas de dput qui sige de avril a juin, vaut mieux ne pas avoir besoin de nouvelles lois en urgence. La loi tant vote, c'est maintenant lexcutif qui a la main sur la mise en place des dcrets, et lexcutif il est toujours actif.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Vous allez voir que si Poutine attaque, la France passera en position de force... parce qu'on est les seuls a avoir une arme qui tienne la route + l'arme nuclaire.


On dirait que c'est ton rve de voir Macron gagner de la popularit grce  un conflit militaire.
Joe Biden compte la dessus galement, lui aussi il parle beaucoup de l'Ukraine.

En parlant d'Allemagne, il y a un chef de la marine qui a dit quelque chose d'intressant.
Le chef de la marine allemande coul aprs ses propos sur Poutine



> Le chef de la Marine allemande a dmissionn samedi aprs avoir dclar que le prsident russe *Vladimir Poutine mritait le respect et que la Crime*, annexe par Moscou, *ne reviendrait jamais dans le giron de l'Ukraine*.
> (...)
> Alors que les efforts diplomatiques tentent d'viter une escalade, la Russie a assur ne pas avoir l'intention d'envahir l'Ukraine. "Ce qu'il (Poutine) veut vraiment, c'est le respect", a dclar Kay-Achim Schoenbach,  New Delhi, en s'exprimant en anglais. "Et mon Dieu, donner du respect  quelqu'un est peu coteux, voire gratuit (...) *Il est facile de lui donner le respect qu'il demande vraiment - et qu'il mrite probablement aussi*", a ajout le chef de la Marine allemande en qualifiant la Russie de pays ancien et important.


Il est tout excit machin :
Emmanuel Macron assure que "la riposte sera l" en cas "d'agression" russe en Ukraine
Une guerre c'est probablement la seule chose qui pourrait lui redonner de la popularit.




> la date du 31 juillet, c'est une date maximum


J'espre que a va finir bien avant, genre fvrier/mars.
Peut-tre que le gouvernement attend le pic de l'pidmie pour mettre fin aux restrictions.

----------


## pmithrandir

> On dirait que c'est ton rve de voir Macron gagner de la popularit grce  un conflit militaire.
> Joe Biden compte la dessus galement, lui aussi il parle beaucoup de l'Ukraine.


Je ne pense pas avoir voqu Macron. Tu me sembles le seul  identifier la France  Macron.

----------


## BenoitM

> Bonjour
> 
> Pour rappel l'Allemagne et la langue allemande c'est 83+9+4,5=DE+AT+CH=96,5 millions de locuteurs germanophones. Soit 21% des la population de l'UE et de ces 450 millions d'habitants.
> 
> Donc oui l'Allemagne devient "naturellement" et "culturellement" leader en Europe. Les francophones c'est 72 millions de locuteurs.


Tiens la suisse est membre de l'UE? :d

----------


## Franois M.

> L'UE est dirig par des personnes non-lues.


Il faut rafraichir ta mmoire et ta culture trs dfaillante :
- Parmi les pays d'Europe, il n'y a quasiment que la France o  le chef de l'tat est lu au suffrage universel; difficile d'imposer cette particularit locale au 26 autres sous prtexte que c'est comme cela qu'on fait (et seulement depuis 60 ans).
- les membres de la Commission sont non lus c'est vrai, tout comme les ministres en France. Nanmoins, cette Commission doit subir un vote d'approbation du parlement.
- les membres du Conseil sont par dfinition des lus, puisque c'est le conseil des chefs d'tat et de gouvernement.
- le Parlement est lu : mme toi, tu dois savoir qu'il y a des lections europennes.

Bref, tes affirmations mensongres sont lassantes (et je ne suis pas trs pro-UE, mais lire des conneries me lasse).

----------


## Ryu2000

> Bref


J'en ai rien  foutre de vos histoires de prsident de la Commission Europenne dsign par le Conseil europen et valid par le Parlement.
Il y a des gens comme Ursula von der Leyen qui ont beaucoup de pouvoir.
Au moins ce n'est plus l'autre alcoolique de Juncker. Il ne pouvait plus aller le gars.
Il met des baffes  tout le monde pour rigoler :



=======
Revenons  un problme extremement grave :
La France a-t-elle cr un million d'emplois depuis 2017 comme l'affirme Bruno Le Maire ?



> "Par symtrie, l'emploi a principalement retrouv son niveau d'avant-crise dans les secteurs o il avait le plus baiss", complte Vladimir Passeron. Ainsi, 470 000 emplois ont t crs dans le tertiaire marchand au cours des trois premiers trimestres.
> 
> *Ces chiffres illustrent "un choix politique"*, observe Eric Heyer, qui rappelle que "la volont du gouvernement tait avant tout de maintenir l'emploi" durant la crise sanitaire. Entre mars 2020 et aot 2021, *le gouvernement a estim le cot des mesures d'aide aux entreprises  240 milliards d'euros, dont un tiers de subventions et deux tiers de prts.*
> 
> "La contrepartie de ces emplois sauvegards, ce sont les dficits et la dgradation des finances publiques", fait valoir l'conomiste. *Le dficit public franais s'est creus  9,2% du PIB en 2020* et devrait avoisiner les 7% en 2021, contre 3,1% avant la crise sanitaire. Pour l'heure, le gouvernement se montre "prudent" dans la gestion de ces dficits. "Je prfre que l'on prenne le temps pour revenir  l'quilibre plutt qu'touffer la croissance et l'emploi", a justifi le ministre des Comptes publics, Olivier Dussopt, sur Sud Radio.
> 
> Outre les consquences sur les finances publiques, d'autres nuances doivent galement tre apportes. Tous les secteurs d'activit n'ont pas connu de crations nettes d'emplois ces cinq dernires annes. Le dclin industriel s'est poursuivi avec la perte de 16 000 emplois salaris entre dbut 2017 et fin septembre 2021, mme si cette baisse est nettement moins marque que sur la priode prcdente (environ 147 000 emplois en moins, entre dbut 2012 et fin septembre 2016).


Je trouve que la stratgie du gouvernement est mauvaise, dpenser autant d'argent pour dcaler des faillites, c'est nul.
Les faillites auront lieu de toute faon, donc autant ne pas perdre d'argent avec a.
Le gouvernement voulait juste pouvoir dire que grce  lui le chmage n'a pas augment.

----------


## Franois M.

> J'en ai rien  foutre de vos histoires de prsident de la Commission Europenne dsign par le Conseil europen et valid par le Parlement.
> Il y a des gens comme Ursula von der Leyen qui ont beaucoup de pouvoir.
> Au moins ce n'est plus l'autre alcoolique de Juncker. Il ne pouvait plus aller le gars.


Bref  part botter en touche ....

----------


## Gunny

Covid-19 : le Danemark lve ses restrictions, malgr un nombre de cas toujours au plus haut
J'anticipe avec mon commentaire sur le sujet. 
- Le gouvernement juge que la pression sur les hpitaux est tenable car le nombre d'hospitalisations couvre tous les patients qui sont  l'hpital (mme psychiatrique), peu importe la raison. Le nombre de personnes  l'hpital  cause du COVID est beaucoup plus faible que le chiffre officiel. La dcision politique est de se baser sur les hospitalisations plutt que le nombre de cas.
- La dcision est valide par la plupart des experts
- Le masque restent d'actualit dans les hpitaux et maisons de retraite
- Tout l'appareil de test et les recommandations d'isolation restent d'actualit
- Le gouvernement se rserve le droit de rinstaurer des restrictions si besoin

----------


## Ryu2000

> peu importe la raison


La raison c'est Omicron !  ::D: 
Si un variant plus dangereux circulait la situation ne serait pas la mme.
Omicron envoie moins  l'hpital que Delta. En gurissant les gens s'immunisent (bon aprs c'est comme la grippe, tu peux te faire infecter par un variant puis par un autre, mais ton systme immunitaire est un peu mieux prpar).

Macron 2017 : la preuve que laffaire a t enterre



> Le prfet Cyrille Maillet, nomm par Emmanuel Macron  la tte dun service du ministre de lintrieur, a personnellement class lenqute concernant des prestations de scurit suspectes durant la campagne prsidentielle, avec des motifs fallacieux et contre lavis de trois sous-directeurs.


Hpital : Macron ridiculis par un jeune insoumis dans un incroyable change



> Vous feriez mieux daller au CHU, il y a 15% de soignants qui sont absents. Ils sont tous en burn-out. L-bas, on sent les effets de votre politique : vous avez ferm 17 900 lits en 4 ans . Le ciel tombe sur la tte dEmmanuel Macron. Le prsident bgaye. Et finit par rpondre au jeune homme qui linterpelle :  vous tes trs politis . Un prsident ne devrait pas dire a.
> 
> Le jeune homme poursuit et souligne la fermeture de 5 768 lits dhpital en 2020 en plein Covid. Dans la suite de la squence filme par Quotidien, on voit le chef de ltat lui rpondre  je ne pourrais pas vous laisser dire que le gouvernement na pas rien fait . Donc on peut dire que le gouvernement na rien fait ? Le lapsus du prsident tmoigne du malaise. Le chef de ltat met un terme  la discussion sans rpondre au jeune homme qui souligne les chiffres de lOMS et du ministre de la Sant.


"Des propos scandaleux": Martin Hirsch provoque un toll sur la fin de la gratuit des soins pour les non-vaccins



> *"Je suis scotch", dplore de son ct Olivier Besancenot*, porte-parole du NPA et de Philippe Poutou, sur RMC. "Ceux qui ont ferm 5.700 lits d'hpital en pleine crise sanitaire, mme eux je ne leur souhaite pas de payer s'ils vont en ranimation. Mme Emmanuel Macron, s'il va en ranimation, je ne lui souhaite pas de sortir son portefeuille. Monsieur Hirsch ferait mieux de baisser d'un ton et s'attaquer aux vrais problmes. On manque de personnel dans les Ehpad et les hpitaux", assure-t-il.
> 
> "C'est tout  fait contraire aux principes de la France, de la libert, de l'galit et de la fraternit. Les mdecins soignent sans regarder si les patients ont de l'argent ou des papiers", estime Max, un auditeur de RMC. "L'ide de faire payer les soins aux non-vaccins me fait vomir. Il faut arrter de dire que les soins sont gratuits: on les paye tous les mois, tout le temps, sur notre fiche de paie avec les prlvements obligatoires", note de son ct Sarah, une autre auditrice, vaccine et titulaire d'un pass vaccinal. "La vaccination n'est pas obligatoire alors les gens font ce qu'ils veulent. Que le gouvernement la rende obligatoire et l, on pourra en discuter. En attendant, c'est un choix et c'est lgal de ne pas se faire vacciner", ajoute-t-elle trs remonte.

----------


## sanderbe

Bonjour, 




> Tiens la suisse est membre de l'UE? :d


Abus de langage de ma part. On devrait parler de l'AELE plutt.




> =======
> Revenons  un problme extremement grave :
> La France a-t-elle cr un million d'emplois depuis 2017 comme l'affirme Bruno Le Maire ?
> 
> Je trouve que la stratgie du gouvernement est mauvaise, dpenser autant d'argent pour dcaler des faillites, c'est nul.
> Les faillites auront lieu de toute faon, donc autant ne pas perdre d'argent avec a.
> Le gouvernement voulait juste pouvoir dire que grce  lui le chmage n'a pas augment.


Le nombre de travailleurs prcaires a augment (contrat cdd, intrim , prestation faon uber ...) . Couple une instabilit du changement d'emploi + une incertitude sur la dure du chmage / priode d'emploi + nouvelles rgles d'indemnisations chmages  ... C'est une bombe  retardement . Plus de travailleurs prcaire en somme ... Et on appelle cela progrs ? 

 ::?:

----------


## ABCIWEB

> Comme dit prcdemment, lAllemagne a une force conomique, mais sa dmographie, son rejet du militaire sont autant de faiblesse. Vous allez voir que si Poutine attaque, la France passera en position de force... parce qu'on est les seuls a avoir une arme qui tienne la route + l'arme nuclaire.


Pour la dmographie cela peut se rsoudre en partie avec l'immigration. Quant Merckel a ouvert les frontires de l'Allemagne aux immigrs ce n'tait pas que pour des raisons humanitaires. Et puis sur le fond si les allemands font peu d'enfants c'est parce qu'ils ont le moral dans les chaussettes. Le modle social allemand ne fait pas rver les allemands. Mais nous allons vite les rattraper sur ce point, thorie macronique du ruissellement oblige. 

Pour le reste tu nous fais de la stratgie de comptoir  4g d'alcoolmie. La France ne passera pas en position de force si Poutine attaque, car elle n'a pas les moyens de s'opposer  la Russie. Le nuclaire sert d'arme de dissuasion en cas de menace du pays, mais pas pour dfendre nos intrts  l'extrieur de nos frontires. Niveau armes conventionnelles et capacits d'interventions extrieures, nous sommes des nains par rapport  la Russie. Personne ne va dclencher de guerre nuclaire pour dfendre l'Ukraine et Poutine le sait bien. En bref nous suivrons plus ou moins la position des amricains et cela ne nous mettra pas pour autant en position de force  l'intrieur de l'Europe. Dans un premier temps il s'agira de menaces conomiques et les USA et l'Allemagne sont au premier plan en menaant d'arrter la construction du second gazoduc Russe vers l'Allemagne.




> De mme, le pouvoir des Allemand a l'est... ca me fait rigoler.
> Pouvoir sur l'Autriche, en Hongrie, en Pologne... Vu les difficults de l'Europe avec ces pays la, elle n'est pas si influente que ca.
> Pouvoir sur la Roumanie... je ne m'en rappelle pas. En revanche, je voyais bien toutes les entreprises franaise sur place et la force de notre culture sur place.


L encore tu te berce d'illusions. Ce n'est pas parce qu'il y a des problmes sur tel ou tel sujet que cela empche de faire des alliances. Quand il s'agit d'intrts conomiques/financiers on met beaucoup de choses sous le tapis, rayonnement culturel y compris. 




> Je n'en fait pas des faibles, mais dire qu'ils sont les plus fort au point qu'on soit un "petit" pays, ca me fait doucement rire.


Je ne dis pas que l'on est un petit pays au sein de l'Europe, je dis que nos capacits d'influence et d'alliance sont bien moindre que celles des allemands, ce qui nous ramnerait de fait au rang d'un petit pays si nous perdions notre droit de vto. 

Prends-tu le temps de faire des recherches personnelles pour t'informer ? Jamais si j'en juge tes rponses aseptises. Tu relais la propagande officielle sans prendre un seul instant pour l'valuer. C'est le mme principe qui t'a fait dire prcdemment que Macron tait un centriste rassembleur, en dpit de la ralit de son bilan qui montre  l'vidence le contraire. Tu penses  l'intrieure d'une sanbox, un univers confin limit par les apriori qu'on te donne quotidiennement  brouter et cela te suffit pour croire que tu es inform. O sont tes liens, tes lments de rflexions ?

Cet article (pro europen)  l'avenir de l'UE : l'Allemagne est-elle le cur de l'Europe ? donne les rapports de force:



> La place fondamentale de lAllemagne peut dabord tre observe au sein du Conseil europen, institution qui donne les grandes lignes de la politique gnrale de lUnion, o se runissent les 27 chefs dEtat et de gouvernement. Comme nos voisins doutre-Rhin occupent une place majeure tant en termes de puissance que de dmographie ou de participation au budget europen (quasiment 20 % de celui-ci), ils peuvent largement influencer les orientations stratgiques du Conseil. Llargissement de lUnion vers les pays de lEst de lEurope, par exemple, a t un choix majoritairement port par lAllemagne sous Gerhard Schrder.
> 
> Cette prdominance allemande sillustre galement au Parlement et  la Commission. Au Parlement europen tout dabord 96 siges sont occups par des dputs doutre-Rhin, trois commissions sont prsides par lAllemagne et huit coordinateurs de commissions du parti majoritaire (PPE) sont allemands (contre un franais). La Commission, organe central europen est prside par Ursula Von Der Leyen ; et trois autres institutions cls encadrant lUnion europenne sont prsids par des allemands : la Cour des comptes europenne, la Banque europenne dinvestissement, et le mcanisme europen de stabilit (qui avait t cr en raction  la crise des dettes souveraines en 2012).


Bien entendus les allemands ont autoris des dpassements budgtaires pendant la crise du covid mais parce que c'tait leur intrt de ne pas faire exploser l'Europe qui est leur principal dbouch conomique.



> Le principal partenaire commercial de lAllemagne est lUnion europenne, qui reprsente 68,2% des exportations et 67,8% des importations (BMWi). En termes de pays uniques, les principales destinations d'exportation taient les tats-Unis (8,9%), la France (8%), la Chine (7,3%), les Pays-Bas (6,2%) et le Royaume-Uni (5,9%); tandis que les importations provenaient principalement de Chine (10%), des Pays-Bas (7,9%), des tats-Unis (6,6%), de France (6%) et de Pologne (5,2%). L'Allemagne reste l'conomie la plus ouverte des pays du G7.


Pass l'tat d'urgence, on va revenir dans le dur et tu es bien naf de croire que c'tait la preuve d'une nouvelle re europenne. Notre seul espoir tait le changement de gouvernement en Allemagne, mais ils ont nomm un libral pur et dur aux finances. Mais de toute faon Macron est galement pour l'austrit, thorie du ruissellement oblige. 

Voil un autre article de Marianne mai 2021:



> Plus que jamais, les effets dagglomration et de polarisation conomique, identifis par David Cayla dans de nombreuses publications, ont renforc la position de lAllemagne. Mais si cette dernire a pu faire prvaloir ses intrts nationaux, cest aussi et surtout sur la base de la perte de leadership de la France.
> 
> *Paris na eu de cesse de vouloir montrer patte blanche  lAllemagne sur les rformes conomiques et le fameux srieux budgtaire pour esprer une modification de la politique conomique de son pays voisin. Mais la France a perdu en souverainet, mais rien gagn en termes dinfluence*. La politique intrieure allemande donne le  la  pour le reste de lEurope. lUE occupe une place subordonne. La cour fdrale de Karlsruhe est la juridiction qui surveille de manire sourcilleuse  la souverainet nationale.
> 
> *Le plan de relance europen de nouvelle gnration, par la conditionnalit quil entrane, garde trs largement la marque austritaire par le canal des rformes structurelles*.
> 
> Le dpart d'Angela Merkel suscite linquitude dans la presse allemande qui craint que ce vide soit rempli par un axe Draghi-Macron qui irait dans le sens dune plus grande mutualisation des dettes europennes ou dune union fiscale. *Mais ni Mario Draghi, ni Emmanuel Macron ne reprsentent une vritable rupture sur le fond. Le mme calendrier de rformes les caractrise : libralisation accrue du march du travail, rorganisation de la fonction publique et de la protection sociale*


Voil donc o nous en sommes en ralit, ce qui est trs diffrent de la propagande officielle et les louanges d'un Macron pro europen qui nous promet un avenir meilleur.  Au final, thorie du ruissellement oblige, ce sera prcarit accrue pour tout le monde, casse des services publics et casse sociale accrues.  Nous avons dj eu un aperu avec la poursuite de la fermeture des lits dans les hpitaux et la rforme des allocations chmage en pleine pandmie, le matraquage sans retenue des manifestants, etc, etc. Ce n'tait qu'une mise en bouche, et vous en aurez bien plus la prochaine fois puisque vous en redemandez.




> Le nombre de travailleurs prcaires a augment (contrat cdd, intrim , prestation faon uber ...) . Couple une instabilit du changement d'emploi + une incertitude sur la dure du chmage / priode d'emploi + nouvelles rgles d'indemnisations chmages ... C'est une bombe  retardement . Plus de travailleurs prcaire en somme ... Et on appelle cela progrs ?


En effet, faut oublier le mot "progrs", le terme "humanit" aussi.

----------


## Ryu2000

Ursula Von Der Leyen a flicit Macron (il parait que c'est en rapport  toutes les mesures antisociales qui ont t prises par LREM).
Elle est contente parce que Macron a fait ce que l'UE lui a demand.




> https://twitter.com/vonderleyen/stat...69353968885762
> Bonne nouvelle pour la France!
> 
> Nous estimons qu'elle a fait un pas majeur pour recevoir un paiement important sous #NextGenerationEU
> 
> Ds que les tats-membres y auront consenti, nous dbourserons 7,4 milliards 
> 
> C'est le dbut dun succs franais, soutenu par l'Europe.




==================
Le gouvernement se la pte en disant que le chmage est bas, il ne faut pas oublier qu'une des raisons qui fait que le chmage est bas, c'est qu'il y a beaucoup de radiations.
ELISABETH BORNE: LA BAISSE DU CHMAGE "NOUS DONNE LE CHEMIN POUR ARRIVER AU PLEIN EMPLOI"



> Reste que la pression sur les demandeurs d'emploi reste forte avec le renforcement des contrles et des sanctions en hausse. Elisabeth Borne indique que 10% des demandeurs d'emploi ont  ce jour t contrls, ce qui a donn lieu  des *sanctions (radiations temporaires) pour 18% d'entre-eux* contre 15% entre 2019 et 2020.


Cette technique est trs utilise pour artificiellement faire baisser le chmage.

En novembre Macron l'avait annonc.
Ple emploi va intensifier ses contrles des chmeurs au cours des six prochains mois



> Les demandeurs d'emploi qui ne dmontreront pas une recherche active verront leurs allocations suspendues. Cette phrase dEmmanuel Macron, prononce lors de son allocution tlvise ce mardi 9 novembre, sonnait comme une nouvelle annonce. En ralit, le fait darrter temporairement ou dfinitivement le versement des indemnits chmage aux demandeurs demploi qui ne sont pas en recherche active nest pas nouveau. En effet, il existe actuellement sept motifs de radiation temporaire et un motif de radiation dfinitive de Ple emploi, comme le rappelle le site Service-public.fr.


On dirait que c'est juste pour pouvoir dire "avec LREM le chmage est bas" pendant la campagne prsidentielle.

----------


## sanderbe

Bonjour, 




> Pour la dmographie cela peut se rsoudre en partie avec l'immigration. Quant Merckel a ouvert les frontires de l'Allemagne aux immigrs ce n'tait pas que pour des raisons humanitaires. Et puis sur le fond si les allemands font peu d'enfants c'est parce qu'ils ont le moral dans les chaussettes. Le modle social allemand ne fait pas rver les allemands. Mais nous allons vite les rattraper sur ce point, thorie macronique du ruissellement oblige. 
> 
> Pour le reste tu nous fais de la stratgie de comptoir  4g d'alcoolmie. La France ne passera pas en position de force si Poutine attaque, car elle n'a pas les moyens de s'opposer  la Russie. Le nuclaire sert d'arme de dissuasion en cas de menace du pays, mais pas pour dfendre nos intrts  l'extrieur de nos frontires. Niveau armes conventionnelles et capacits d'interventions extrieures, nous sommes des nains par rapport  la Russie. Personne ne va dclencher de guerre nuclaire pour dfendre l'Ukraine et Poutine le sait bien. En bref nous suivrons plus ou moins la position des amricains et cela ne nous mettra pas pour autant en position de force  l'intrieur de l'Europe. Dans un premier temps il s'agira de menaces conomiques et les USA et l'Allemagne sont au premier plan en menaant d'arrter la construction du second gazoduc Russe vers l'Allemagne.
> 
> L encore tu te berce d'illusions. Ce n'est pas parce qu'il y a des problmes sur tel ou tel sujet que cela empche de faire des alliances. Quand il s'agit d'intrts conomiques/financiers on met beaucoup de choses sous le tapis, rayonnement culturel y compris. 
> 
> 
> Je ne dis pas que l'on est un petit pays au sein de l'Europe, je dis que nos capacits d'influence et d'alliance sont bien moindre que celles des allemands, ce qui nous ramnerait de fait au rang d'un petit pays si nous perdions notre droit de vto. 
> 
> ...


Macron est d'un extme > "ultra" libral 




> Ursula Von Der Leyen a flicit Macron (il parait que c'est en rapport  toutes les mesures antisociales qui ont t prises par LREM).
> Elle est contente parce que Macron a fait ce que l'UE lui a demand.
> 
> 
> 
> ==================
> Le gouvernement se la pte en disant que le chmage est bas, il ne faut pas oublier qu'une des raisons qui fait que le chmage est bas, c'est qu'il y a beaucoup de radiations.
> ELISABETH BORNE: LA BAISSE DU CHMAGE "NOUS DONNE LE CHEMIN POUR ARRIVER AU PLEIN EMPLOI"
> 
> ...


Pour preuve (site offciel en .gouv.fr ) : https://dares.travail-emploi.gouv.fr...trimestre-2021 :  6,5 % de demandeurs d'emplois en catgorie C en plus ! Stabilisation de la catgorie B.

https://www.service-public.fr/partic...sdroits/F13240

catgorie B = Personne ayant exerc une activit rduite de 78 heures maximum par mois, tenue d'accomplir des actes positifs de recherche d'emploi
catgorie C = Personne ayant exerc une activit rduite de plus de 78 heures par mois, tenue d'accomplir des actes positifs de recherche d'emploi

La pnurie de personnes pour des contrats prcaires dans le domaines des services/commerces/services  la personne/manutention/logistique s'explique. Moins de personnes veulent occuper ces mtiers, avec bien souvent des horaires tordus et moins de 25h semaines. 

Un hausse de la catgorie C , car plus de personnes font des CDD/intrim/temporaire long . Faut pas croire. Les entreprises ne recrutent plus aussi facilement qu'avant en CDI.

J'entendais un chiffre  la radio. Depuis fin 2020/mis 2021 les dpartements RH traitent +10  +30 % de CV en plus .

----------


## pmithrandir

> Pour la dmographie cela peut se rsoudre en partie avec l'immigration. Quant Merckel a ouvert les frontires de l'Allemagne aux immigrs ce n'tait pas que pour des raisons humanitaires. Et puis sur le fond si les allemands font peu d'enfants c'est parce qu'ils ont le moral dans les chaussettes. Le modle social allemand ne fait pas rver les allemands. Mais nous allons vite les rattraper sur ce point, thorie macronique du ruissellement oblige. 
> 
> Pour le reste tu nous fais de la stratgie de comptoir  4g d'alcoolmie. La France ne passera pas en position de force si Poutine attaque, car elle n'a pas les moyens de s'opposer  la Russie. Le nuclaire sert d'arme de dissuasion en cas de menace du pays, mais pas pour dfendre nos intrts  l'extrieur de nos frontires. Niveau armes conventionnelles et capacits d'interventions extrieures, nous sommes des nains par rapport  la Russie. Personne ne va dclencher de guerre nuclaire pour dfendre l'Ukraine et Poutine le sait bien. En bref nous suivrons plus ou moins la position des amricains et cela ne nous mettra pas pour autant en position de force  l'intrieur de l'Europe. Dans un premier temps il s'agira de menaces conomiques et les USA et l'Allemagne sont au premier plan en menaant d'arrter la construction du second gazoduc Russe vers l'Allemagne.
> 
> 
> L encore tu te berce d'illusions. Ce n'est pas parce qu'il y a des problmes sur tel ou tel sujet que cela empche de faire des alliances. Quand il s'agit d'intrts conomiques/financiers on met beaucoup de choses sous le tapis, rayonnement culturel y compris. 
> 
> 
> Je ne dis pas que l'on est un petit pays au sein de l'Europe, je dis que nos capacits d'influence et d'alliance sont bien moindre que celles des allemands, ce qui nous ramnerait de fait au rang d'un petit pays si nous perdions notre droit de vto. 
> ...


Nous divergons sur l'influence de la France, je l'entends.
Je ne pense pas que nous ayons une influence suprieure  l'Allemagne, mais que la diffrence n'est pas au niveau que reflte certains posts ici.

En particulier, de nombreux franais ont prsent a des postes et moment clef de l'Europe
Brexit : Michel Barnier
BCE : Christine Lagarde

A cot de a, quelques informations pour enrichir tes propos : 

Nous n'avons pas beaucoup de coordinateur au PPE, le parti majoritaire... ce qui semble normal au vu du rsultats des dernires lections, le PPE ayant perdu des siges en France au profit de renaissance(le groupe auquel s'est joint LREM). 

L'Allemagne fournit en fait 26% du budget depuis le dpart du RU, la France 18%, l'Italie 13%
Donc il y a une force immdiate de l'Allemagne, mais comme toujours en Europe, tout est affaire d'alliances.

La ou je te rejoins en revanche, c'est que la politique actuelle de l'Europe va dans le sens des ides de l'Allemagne.
Mais est ce parce que ce sont les ides Allemande, ou est ce parce que conomiquement, Macron est d'accord avec nombre d'entre elles. 
Macron reste un prsident qui veut une politique conomique de droite, bien en accord avec l'Allemagne, mais cot murs, valeurs, se situe plus au centre selon moi. On est pas sur ce vieux conservatisme de droite catho qui caractrise une grande partie de LR.

Je pense que si on avait un prsident de gauche capable de construire des alliances, on aurait facilement moyen de faire un bras de levier important.
Pas besoin de venir avec + de 50%, dj 30 ou 40% c'ets un sacr caillou dans la chaussure avec les droits de vto, les menaces de dpart ou de dcisions  la carte.

De ma mme manire, l'OTAN sur laquelle s'appuie l'Allemagne pour sa dfense, demande une certaine contribution aux budgets militaire, que l'Allemagne ne remplie pas.

Bien sur, nous ne feront pas le poids face  la Russie, et j'ose esprer qu'on enverra pas une bombe nuclaire... mais nempche, l'Ukraine reste une zone tampon entre ces 2 blocs et Poutine n'a pas intrt  attaquer, de manire direct ou indirecte l'Europe.(a travers la Bielorussie par exemple)

Enfin, si Poutine attaque et rplique avec son arme principale, le gaz, l'Allemagne verra trs vite son conomie prendre un recul net. Sa dpendance au gaz est bien plus forte que la notre. Et une alliance avec un despote poserait de nombreuses questions dans un pays ou le traumatisme du reich n'est pas referm. Ils savent reconnaitre un dictateur autant que nous je pense.

Bref, oui, je m'infor, je connais aussi l'Europe, et je m'attarde aux chiffres et  leur contexte.
Je n'oublie pas non plus qu'en terme de diplomatie, tout est toujours affaire de nuances et d'entraide. Il n'y a qu'a vor la raction pidermique lorsque les USA nous font un coup de pute dans le dos ou que Poutine joue  l'idiot. On ne parle que de ca, parce que le reste se gre sans difficult au long cours

----------


## Ryu2000

> En particulier, de nombreux franais ont prsent a des postes et moment clef de l'Europe
> Brexit : Michel Barnier
> BCE : Christine Lagarde


Ils ne bossent pas dans l'intrt de la France.
Christine Lagarde travail pour les USA.

Les mdias disent que a a commenc aprs elle, mais c'est faux.
Le successeur de Christine Lagarde au FMI sera totalement infod aux tats-Unis



> Europen ou pas, homme ou femme, le prochain directeur gnral du FMI sera de toute faon issu des universits amricaines. Cest sans prcdent et cela devrait encore accrotre le rle crasant des tats-Unis au sein de lorganisation montaire internationale.





> De ma mme manire, l'OTAN sur laquelle s'appuie l'Allemagne pour sa dfense, demande une certaine contribution aux budgets militaire, que l'Allemagne ne remplie pas.


a c'tait Trump qui n'tait pas content parce que les USA mettaient le plus d'argent dans l'OTAN (en mme temps c'est normal, l'OTAN c'est les USA).
Donald Trump annonce rduire drastiquement les effectifs militaires amricains en Allemagne



> Le prsident des Etats-Unis a justifi sa dcision de porter  25 000 le nombre de soldats amricains stationns en Allemagne, en expliquant que *Berlin ne contribuait pas assez au budget de lOTAN.*


On devrait sortir compltement de l'OTAN (sortir juste du commandement c'est trs con en fait).
Il faut arrter d'tre soumis aux Etats-Unis. Il ne faut pas suivre les USA dans leur guerres, si ils veulent faire la guerre qu'ils se dmerdent sans nous.
La dernire fois que la France a tenu un peu tte aux USA, c'est quand Jospin et Chirac ont refus d'envoyer l'arme Franaise en Irak (la France tait pote avec Saddam Hussein en plus, donc on allait pas le trahir).

Plus tard Sarkozy a trahi Kadhafi, puisque ce sont des soldats Franais qui l'ont assassin pour le compte des USA.

----------


## DevTroglodyte

> l'Ukraine reste une zone tampon entre ces 2 blocs et Poutine n'a pas intrt  attaquer, de manire direct ou indirecte l'Europe.(a travers la Bielorussie par exemple)


Poutine n'a aucun intrt  attaquer. Par contre, se servir de ces manuvres et de la crise actuelle pour faire sauter les restrictions et les sanctions que les occidentaux ont impos  son pays et  ses "amis", a, par contre, c'est totalement dans son intrt. Attaquer l'Ukraine au risque de la conqurir  un cot lev risque d'tre politiquement dangereux pour lui, par contre, montrer les dents pour tenter de faire lcher la pression sur son pays permet de dtourner l'attention des russes sur leurs problmes internes.

----------


## pmithrandir

Aucun intret ?

Pas si sur.

Un rgime dictatorial par nature a des rves d'expansions. a permet de montrer sa force et d'oublier le reste.
Donc reprendre lUkraine, au nez et a la barbe de l'Europe et des USA... c'est pas rien.

Surtout dans un contexte ou les ex pays communistes sont soit parti en Europe, soit en train de basculer(ukraine, moldavie, bielorussie, etc...) Autant d'affront pour la Russie et son dirigeant.

Et ce que n'aime pas un Dictateur, c'est qu'on le ridiculise ou qu'on le mette en position de faiblesse... ce que l'on peut comprendre, puisqu'un dictateur faible est souvent assez vite renvers.

----------


## Franois M.

> Ils ne bossent pas dans l'intrt de la France.
> Christine Lagarde travail pour les USA..


Et bien sur aucun argument sourc  l'appui de ton affirmation, sauf le rabchage habituel ....




> Les mdias disent que a a commenc aprs elle, mais c'est faux.


Tu l'as lu dans le marc de caf  ?

----------


## Ryu2000

En tout cas elle a des liens avec les USA.
 Pandora Papers  : la part dombre de Baker McKenzie, cabinet davocats  global 



> La firme prestigieuse, dirige par Christine Lagarde entre 1999 et 2005, joue de son influence pour limiter les rglementations internationales et satisfaire ses clients  la rputation parfois sulfureuse.
> 
> Cest la Rolls-Royce des cabinets davocats. Baker McKenzie. La premire des  firmes globales , capable dintervenir dans tous les domaines du droit sur les cinq continents. Une marque  la rputation irrprochable, reprsente par prs de 5 000 avocats dans quarante-six pays, dans laquelle les clients les plus prestigieux peuvent placer leur confiance les yeux ferms. Un rseau puissant d anciens , qui,  la manire de la banque Goldman Sachs, occupent dsormais les fonctions publiques les plus minentes  *comme Christine Lagarde, patronne du cabinet entre 1999 et 2005, et dsormais prsidente de la Banque centrale europenne (BCE).*


====
Macron n'aime pas l'ide de consommer moins pour prserver l'environnement.
Crise climatique : pourquoi snobe-t-on la sobrit, solution taboue et grande absente des dbats de la prsidentielle ?



> Non seulement la notion est discrte dans le dbat public, mais elle est carrment discrdite par le chef de lEtat. "J'entends beaucoup de voix qui s'lvent pour nous expliquer qu'il faudrait relever la complexit des problmes contemporains en revenant  la lampe  huile", moquait Emmanuel Macron en septembre 2020, interpell par 70 lus qui demandaient un moratoire sur la 5G. "Je ne crois pas que le modle Amish permette de rgler les dfis de l'cologie contemporaine", tranchait-il. "Le retour  la bougie, cest un vieux rflexe utilis pour dcrdibiliser le combat antinuclaire des cologistes dans les annes 70 et qui a perdur jusqu aujourdhui", explique Yves Marignac.
> 
> "On simplifie, on exagre et on caricature les mesures de sobrit pour les rendre non-dsirables", dcrypte-t-il. A linverse, toujours dans son discours de prsentation du plan France relance 2030, Emmanuel Macron convoquait conqute spatiale et exploration des fonds sous-marins, potentiels pourvoyeurs de ressources. Un discours dominant qui, "au lieu de s'inscrire dans les limites plantaires telles que les scientifiques les identifient clairement aujourdhui, reste dans l'ide de les repousser." Pour Bruno Villalba, difficile d'gratigner "l'imaginaire fantasm de la technique". Un "rouleau compresseur" culturel, "indissociable de notre reprsentation du bien-tre, de l'avenir, de l'innovation, etc".

----------


## Franois M.

> En tout cas elle a des liens avec les USA.


Pour la prsidente d'une institution internationale de premire importance, le contraire serait trs inquitant.

----------


## DevTroglodyte

> Aucun intret ?
> 
> Pas si sur.


Ok, si tu veux : peu d'intrt.




> Un rgime dictatorial par nature a des rves d'expansions. a permet de montrer sa force et d'oublier le reste.
> Donc reprendre lUkraine, au nez et a la barbe de l'Europe et des USA... c'est pas rien.


Il peut rver autant qu'il veut, mais s'il a les pieds sur terre, il sait que le retour de bton risque d'tre violent. Entre le cot en vies humaines (et du coup le cot politique interne trs lev), et le risque d'isolement total vis  vis des pays occidentaux, et le fait qu'un pays conquis, ben, il faut russir  le garder et  garder sa population sous sa botte... Certes, il reste la Chine comme partenaire majeur, sauf que tout le monde sait que la Chine ne roule que pour elle mme et que son "aide" est souvent un cadeau empoisonn.




> Surtout dans un contexte ou les ex pays communistes sont soit parti en Europe, soit en train de basculer(ukraine, moldavie, bielorussie, etc...) Autant d'affront pour la Russie et son dirigeant.


L'ukraine, ok, mais la bilorussie ? dont le dictateur est infod au kremlin et persona non grata dans le reste de l'Europe ?




> Et ce que n'aime pas un Dictateur, c'est qu'on le ridiculise ou qu'on le mette en position de faiblesse... ce que l'on peut comprendre, puisqu'un dictateur faible est souvent assez vite renvers.


C'est justement pour a que Poutine montre les muscles... La conqute de l'Ukraine ne doit pas l'intresser plus que a, mais mettre la pression sur l'occident, carrment.

----------


## pmithrandir

> Il met des baffes  tout le monde pour rigoler :


On l'entends bien claquer  ::):  Mais en mme temps, les 2 hommes se charrie et ca se voit...
Je pense qu'on a tous des attitudes avec les personnes que l'on connait qui pourrait passer pour ridicule ou dplaces dans d'autres contextes.




> Ils ne bossent pas dans l'intrt de la France.
> Christine Lagarde travail pour les USA.


Pas de source bien sur... juste ton intime conviction.

Je pense que si elle ne bossait pas dans l'intret de la France, nous n'aurions pas insist pour la mettre a ce poste.




> a c'tait Trump qui n'tait pas content parce que les USA mettaient le plus d'argent dans l'OTAN (en mme temps c'est normal, l'OTAN c'est les USA).
> Donald Trump annonce rduire drastiquement les effectifs militaires amricains en Allemagne


L'OTAN demande qu'on mette minium 2% de son PIB dans l'arme.
Ce qui entre autre limiterait le pouvoir de nuisance des USA, puisqu'ils ne seraient plus les seuls  avoir une arme.

l'UE, presque entirement membre de l'OTAN a un PIB de 15 180 milliard de dollar, les USA de 24 000 milliards
Nous devrions donc consacrer annuellement 303 milliards de dollar a notre dfense. En 2020 nous tions a moins de 200 milliard, aprs une grosse augmentation.

Mme Biden montre qu'il ne dfendra pas l'Europe... quand il annonce 8500 hommes, c'est une goute d'eau par rapport a ce qu'ont les russes en face.

EDIT



> L'ukraine, ok, mais la bilorussie ? dont le dictateur est infod au kremlin et persona non grata dans le reste de l'Europe ?


Dictateur qui a t largement contest dans la rue en 2021.
Donc lui reste pour la Russie, mais la population est en train de regarder  l'ouest.
Partant de la, la situation n'est pas bonne  moyen terme.

On est sur une base diffrente de la Crime ou de l'Ukraine de l'est majoritairement russophile qui veulent aller avec la Russie.

----------


## Franois M.

> Macron n'aime pas l'ide de consommer moins pour prserver l'environnement.


Aucune personne sense ne peut l'accepter si on lui explique qu'elle doit le faire alors qu'on continue par ailleurs  laisser la population augmenter.
La premire des sobrits doit tre la sobrit dmographique.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Ce qui entre autre limiterait le pouvoir de nuisance des USA, puisqu'ils ne seraient plus les seuls  avoir une arme.


Les USA contrlent l'OTAN.

LFI: lOtan est le bras arm, en particulier en Europe, de lhgmonisme des tats-Unis



> Djordje Kuzmanovic, porte-parole de La France insoumise sur les questions internationales et de dfense explique l'action des dputs qu'il reprsente.
> 
> Sputnik France: Pourriez-vous expliquer pourquoi les dputs de LFI ont dpos cet amendement?
> 
> Djordje Kuzmanovic: Cet amendement est en cohrence avec le programme qui a t port par la France Insoumise pendant la campagne des prsidentielles et qui consistait  dnoncer l'Otan comme une organisation belliciste et qui limite les choix stratgiques de la France, son indpendance et ses possibilits de peser sur le destin du monde, en ne servant pas simplement de suppltifs aux tats-Unis.
> 
> Sputnik France: Est-ce un coup d'pe dans l'eau, une manifestation sans possible rsultat? Ou peut-on vraiment imaginer que l'Union europenne et la particulirement France puissent se passer de l'Otan?
> 
> Djordje Kuzmanovic: *L'Otan est le bras arm, en particulier en Europe, de l'hgmonisme des tats-Unis.* Est-ce que l'on veut rellement avoir une Europe forte, indpendante, qui se positionne en propre sur la destine du monde? Ou est-ce que l'on veut une Europe qui obisse aux injonctions des tats-Unis?





> Mme Biden montre qu'il ne dfendra pas l'Europe... quand il annonce 8500 hommes, c'est une goute d'eau par rapport a ce qu'ont les russes en face.


Un des scnario possible :
- L'Ukraine rejoint l'OTAN
- Les USA organise une attaque sous faux drapeau pour faire croire que la Russie a attaqu l'Ukraine
- Invocation de l'article 5 (La dfense collective)
- On est tous oblig d'aller en guerre contre la Russie

==========
Le regroupement des rgions tait une ide de merde :
Emmanuel Macron envisage de rendre son autonomie  lAlsace



> Selon le Canard enchan, *le Prsident serait prt  sortir lAlsace de la rgion Grand Est*. Certains y voient une mesure de rtorsion dEmmanuel Macron suite au soutien du prsident LR de la rgion, Jean Rottner,  Valrie Pcresse.


On dirait un peu une promesse populiste, beaucoup de gens sont mcontents d'avoir perdu leur rgion.

----------


## BenoitM

> Un des scnario possible :
> - L'Ukraine rejoint l'OTAN
> - Les USA organise une attaque sous faux drapeau pour faire croire que la Russie a attaqu l'Ukraine
> - Invocation de l'article 5 (La dfense collective)
> - On est tous oblig d'aller en guerre contre la Russie


Pour l'instant c'est la Russie qui a envahie la Gorgie et la Crime pas l'Otan  :;):

----------


## Ryu2000

La Crime est devenu Russe par referendum.
Rfrendum de 2014 en Crime



> Si la population approuve le rattachement  la Russie  une crasante majorit (96,77%), le rsultat n'est pas reconnu par de nombreux pays, dont l'Ukraine.


Les gens qui vivent en Crime sont content de redevenir Russe.

On a du mal  l'imaginer en France (parce qu'on est gouvern par des traitres), mais le peuple Russe est globalement satisfait de Poutine, c'est pour a que des gens votent pour lui.
Son bilan est excellent, il suffit de comparer la Russie d'aujourd'hui avec la Russie avant Poutine.
Alors que si on compare la France d'aujourd'hui avec la France d'avant Sarkozy, Hollande, Macron, c'est pas le mme progrs  ::(: 
Poutine est plus populaire en Russie que Macron en France et que Joe Biden aux USA.

----------


## seedbarrett

> La Crime est devenu Russe par referendum.
> Rfrendum de 2014 en Crime
> 
> Les gens qui vivent en Crime sont content de redevenir Russe.
> 
> On a du mal  l'imaginer en France (parce qu'on est gouvern par des traitres), mais le peuple Russe est globalement satisfait de Poutine, c'est pour a que des gens votent pour lui.
> Son bilan est excellent, il suffit de comparer la Russie d'aujourd'hui avec la Russie avant Poutine.
> Alors que si on compare la France d'aujourd'hui avec la France d'avant Sarkozy, Hollande, Macron, c'est pas le mme progrs 
> Poutine est plus populaire en Russie que Macron en France et que Joe Biden aux USA.


Le problme c'est qu'en russie, toutes les lections sont truques. Ou est la lgitimit dans ce rfrendum ? Pourquoi lui ne serais pas bidon comme le reste ? 
Son bilan est excellent, galement parce que t'es empoisonn si t'es pas de cet avis. Machinalement, il met tout le monde d'accord et forcement tout le monde l'aime (de force).

----------


## pmithrandir

C'est le mme argument que celui de l'Allemagne qui a un poids a cause de sa contribution.
Pour l'OTAN, les USA sont de trs loin les contributeurs les plus important.

Un peu logique qu'ils rgnent sans partage.

Si on avait 40% de la force de frappe de l'OTAN en UE (pro rata des PIB), l'quilibre des forces ne serait plus le mme.




> Le problme c'est qu'en russie, toutes les lections sont truques. Ou est la lgitimit dans ce rfrendum ? Pourquoi lui ne serais pas bidon comme le reste ? 
> Son bilan est excellent, galement parce que t'es empoisonn si t'es pas de cet avis. Machinalement, il met tout le monde d'accord et forcement tout le monde l'aime (de force).


Il y avait un reportage trs intressant sur la Russie sur le site du monde https://www.lemonde.fr/international...2104_3210.html

Pour la Crime, la journaliste y dit clairement, les 96%, pas crdible, mais un rfrendum honnte aurait au moins eu 70% de oui. Donc difficile de refuser le rsultat.


Pour ce qui est de l'efficacit de Poutine...
https://donnees.banquemondiale.org/s...-CN&start=1978

Autant en dbut de rgne, quand il y avait des contrepouvoirs ou des illusions, le PIB par hab monte... autant depuis 2013... 30% de perte.
A titre de comparaison, la France  perdu 4.8% dans le mme intervalle, l'Allemagne rien et le RU 4%

----------


## sanderbe

Bonjour, 




> Aucune personne sense ne peut l'accepter si on lui explique qu'elle doit le faire alors qu'on continue par ailleurs  laisser la population augmenter.
> La premire des sobrits doit tre la sobrit dmographique.


Bon courage pour tenter de tenir un tel discours dans des pays africains ... C'est se faire taxer de raciste ou se faire lyncher. 




> Pour l'instant c'est la Russie qui a envahie la Gorgie et la Crime pas l'Otan


La Crime a d'abord t Russe : https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Yalta

----------


## BenoitM

> Bonjour, 
> La Crime a d'abord t Russe : https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Yalta


Ah ben va falloir la rendre aux grecs : https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Crim%C3%A9e#Origines ou aux trucs  :;):

----------


## David_g

J'avais encore un espoir pour cette crise en Ukraine mais comme Boris Johnson a l'air de s'en mler, je vais aller faire un stock de conserve et d'iode. ::mouarf::

----------


## Franois M.

> Bon courage pour tenter de tenir un tel discours dans des pays africains ... C'est se faire taxer de raciste ou se faire lyncher.


Alors pourquoi devrais je accepter un discours o on me dit que je ne vois pas rouler en SUV V8 ?

----------


## Ryu2000

> Son bilan est excellent, galement parce que t'es empoisonn si t'es pas de cet avis.


Hein ? Je ne vois pas en quoi a pourrait aider.
Si le bilan est excellent, c'est parce que le gouvernement Russe a pris des bonnes dcisions.
C'est pour a que Poutine est trs populaire en Russie (peut-tre que certains riches russes ne l'aiment pas, mais il en tout cas il est beaucoup plus populaire en Russie, que Macron en France).
J'espre que ses successeurs seront aussi bon que lui, mais il y a peu de chances que a arrive  ::(: 

En France tous les gouvernements font passer des trucs de force (Valls avait utilis 6 fois le 49.3 pour faire passer un truc) et pourtant la situation ne fait que de se dgrader.
Parce qu'on nous sommes gouverner par des traitres qui s'en foutent de la France et des Franais.
Le combo Sarkozy, Hollande, Macron fait mal. 

==========
Castex en prison, assassin : le premier ministre hu  Grenoble



> La veille, le maire cologiste de Grenoble, ric Piolle, avait fustig ce dplacement d'une brochette de ministres qui viennent faire une runion qu'ils pourraient faire  Paris et qui prennent les villes de France pour un zoo,  70 jours de l'lection prsidentielle. galement prsent lors de la visite, le maire cologiste n'a pas chapp aux cris des manifestants prsents en quittant  vlo le quartier de la Villeneuve.


Prsidentielle : y aura-t-il un dbat avec Macron avant le premier tour ? Attal  sceptique 
- Scully vous n'tes pas une vraie sceptique.

=======
Prsidentielle 2022 : Jean Castex et Valrie Pcresse saccusent mutuellement de vouloir  cramer la caisse 
LREM a efficacement fait exploser les dettes en France  cause de la stratgie du "*quoi qu'il en coute*".
a ne fait qu'amplifier les problmes, retarder des faillites c'est une ide de merde !

----------


## pmithrandir

> Hein ? Je ne vois pas en quoi a pourrait aider.
> Si le bilan est excellent, c'est parce que le gouvernement Russe a pris des bonnes dcisions.
> C'est pour a que Poutine est trs populaire en Russie (peut-tre que certains riches russes ne l'aiment pas, mais il en tout cas il est beaucoup plus populaire en Russie, que Macron en France).
> J'espre que ses successeurs seront aussi bon que lui, mais il y a peu de chances que a arrive 
> 
> En France tous les gouvernements font passer des trucs de force (Valls avait utilis 6 fois le 49.3 pour faire passer un truc) et pourtant la situation ne fait que de se dgrader.
> Parce qu'on nous sommes gouverner par des traitres qui s'en foutent de la France et des Franais.
> Le combo Sarkozy, Hollande, Macron fait mal.


J'adore voir dans le mme post la glorification du systme Poutine, malgr les pitres performances conomiques...

Et voir conspuer le 49-3 en France par ces "traitres" qui nous dirigent.

Tu n'as pas peur du ridicule Ryu, c'est bien !

----------


## David_g

> Castex en prison, assassin : le premier ministre hu  Grenoble


Il y a un contexte particulier autour mais c'tait une visite idiote (qui leur permettait de se repositionner par rapport  l'historique Sarko en essayant de faire: voil a s'est amlior)
Aprs qu'un petit groupe antivax viennent foutre le bordel n'a rien  voir avec le fonds des problmatiques du Quartier (et leurs proccupations actuels).

----------


## sanderbe

Bonsoir, 

Je vous conseille d'couter cette intervention de 1h45 : 

 , philosophe Roland Gori .

----------


## Ryu2000

La Russie n'est pas moins une dmocratie que ne l'est la France.
Mais bref ce n'est pas mon sujet, j'en ai rien  branler de l'Ukraine, j'espre juste que Joe Biden ne l'utilisera pas comme prtexte pour dmarrer la troisime guerre mondiale.
La Russie affirme avoir arrt 106 membres d'un groupe nonazi pilot par l'Ukraine
Je n'ai pas envie que l'Ukraine rejoigne l'UE. Parce que a m'tonnerait qu'il devienne un contributeur net.

L il y a un sujet qui me parle plus :
Cannabis, chasse, endomtriose : les Jeunes avec Macron prsentent leurs propositions pour la prsidentielle



> Mais les JAM proposent galement des mesures trs tranches sur des dbats qui animent la socit :
> *Lgalisation encadre du cannabis via notamment un contrle strict des vendeurs et producteurs et l'interdiction de la vente aux mineurs ;*Encadrer la pratique de la chasse en France, en interdisant notamment la pratique de la chasse  courre et les lchers de gibiers destins  la chasse ;Imposer la vidosurveillance dans les abattoirs de grande taille ;Faciliter et raccourcir les dlais de la procdure de changement dtat civil (prnom et sexe), pour les personnes transsexuelles majeures ;Permettre aux jeunes, dont les parents sont daccord et  partir de 15 ans, de modifier leur sexe  leur tat civil ;Permettre aux femmes atteintes dendomtriose de bnficier dune prise en charge  100% des dpenses lies aux soins et traitements ;Ouvrir un droit aux protections menstruelles rutilisables au travers dun forfait annuel de 35 utilisable pour lachat de produits labelliss (culottes, coupes, serviettes lavables) en pharmacie ;Ouverture d'un dbat parlementaire sur la fin de vie pour qu'une "loi sur une fin de vie libre et choisie puisse tre adopte" ;*20% de scrutin proportionnel pour les lections lgislatives ;*Transfrer des ministres, administrations centrales, coles suprieures, institutions culturelles et sportives dans plusieurs villes de France ;Mettre en place la syndicalisation obligatoire de tous les salaris des entreprises de plus de 50 salaris et de la fonction publique.


Pourquoi ne pas proposer 100% de proportionnel ?

Je ne suis pas trop fan de l'histoire du changement de sexe, ni de l'histoire des personnes transsexuelles.
C'est bizarre que les gens d'LREM se focalisent la dessus

J'espre que la France lgalisera bientt correctement le cannabis.
En attendant :
Valrie Pcresse : son fils arrt avec du cannabis ? Elle crie au complot



> La politicienne poursuit : a peut paratre anecdotique mais jen raconte beaucoup dautres, danecdotes de ce type. Comment on ma fait une fausse dnonciation daccident de voiture avec dlit de fuite, ou comment ils sont alls chercher mon fils Clment en montant en pingle une affaire de consommation de drogues et que lon a su aprs, *grce  des journalistes du Canard enchan, que tout tait parti des collaborateurs de Bartolone et de Manuel Valls* Je les cite  lantenne volontairement, cest cit dans le livre Bienvenue Place Beauveau. Et de conclure : On se rend compte quen fait, quand on est au pouvoir, on peut manipuler la police et faire sortir des affaires. Derrire, lide tait trs simple : si mon fils fume du shit, cest donc que je suis une mauvaise mre, mme sil a 19 ans, mme sil est tudiant, mme sil nhabite plus chez sa mre.


Qu'est-ce que c'est con ce qu'elle dit
L'alcool et le tabac, sont considres comme tant des drogues partout dans le monde et selon comment on regarde, on peut considrer que la cafine est une drogue galement
Valrie Pcresse : "Si on lgalise le cannabis, on fait sauter l'interdit sur la drogue"

L'alcool est une drogue beaucoup plus dangereuse que le cannabis et il restera lgal pour toujours.
Synthse thmatique : vue d'ensemble / toutes drogues



> Deux types de rgimes juridiques rgissent les drogues en France. L'usage,* la dtention et l'offre des drogues licites (alcool, tabac) sont rglements*, sans tre interdits aux majeurs. Les drogues illicites (hrone, cocane, cannabis, hallucinognes notamment) sont quant  elles soumises  un rgime d'interdiction fix pour l'essentiel par la loi du 31 dcembre 1970, dont les dispositions ont t intgres dans le Code pnal et le Code de la sant publique. Cette loi rprime tant l'usage que le trafic de toute substance ou plante classe comme stupfiant (sans diffrenciation selon le produit).

----------


## pmithrandir

> Pourquoi ne pas proposer 100% de proportionnel ?


Parce que l'histoire, et les exemples autour de nous ne montre pas que 100% de proportionnelle siot une super ide.

En gnarl, ca entraine un morcellement des partis politiques.
On observe alors : 
 - une main mise des petits partis qui survendent leur quelques voix devenus indispensables, ce qui entraine une sur reprsentation des ides de ces partis par rapport  leur poids rel
 - une paralysie de plusieurs pays (Belgique...)
 - Le pouvoir aux partis, qui dcident qui sera en tte de liste donc qui sera lu  coup sur, mme si cette personne n'est pas dsire par la population.

La 5me a t mise en place pour palier a ces difficults.
Aprs, la 5me implique galement un pouvoir bien trop important de lexcutif, avec n parlement  la botte. La synchronisation des elections entrainant un effacement du parlement.



> Je ne suis pas trop fan de l'histoire du changement de sexe, ni de l'histoire des personnes transsexuelles.
> C'est bizarre que les gens d'LREM se focalisent la dessus


Peut tre que a leur parle personnellement. Tu serais tonn de la proportions de personnes LGBT engages dans de nombreuses associations. Il y a donc peut tre un miroir dformant.
En mme temps... ca ne coute rien et ca fait du bien...

----------


## Ryu2000

> Tu serais tonn de la proportions de personnes LGBT engages dans de nombreuses associations.


Ce n'est pas parce que quelqu'un est homosexuel ou bisexuel qu'il va automatiquement supporter les gens qui ont chang de sexe.
C'est facile de trouver des lesbiennes qui dtestent les transsexuels.

D'ailleurs a rappel que les sportives dtestent les transsexuels galement et c'est plus que justifi.
Il y a des hommes qui sont "devenus femme". Pendant des dcennies ils ont bnfici de plus de testostrone que les femmes, donc ils sont plus fort. Donc c'est injuste.
Aprs la sortie de Martina Navratilova, cette polmique sur les femmes trans dans le sport resurgit



> La participation des femmes transgenres aux comptitions fminines mne-t-elle  une concurrence dloyale? Pour l'ex-n1 mondiale, la rponse est oui.


Enfin bref, le changement de sexe c'est trs important chez LREM.
Bon aprs c'est dans la ligne Trudeau, Obama, Biden, etc.

----------


## pmithrandir

> Ce n'est pas parce que quelqu'un est homosexuel ou bisexuel qu'il va automatiquement supporter les gens qui ont chang de sexe.
> C'est facile de trouver des lesbiennes qui dtestent les transsexuels.


Ta remarque est assez bte... encore une fois... Tu devrais vraiment te demander si tes propos sont pertinents avant de les publier...

Aimer ou pas les homosexuels, les transexuels, n'a aucun sens. On aime des personnes, pas des "genres" ou des "groupes" d'humain.

En revanche, on peut faire preuve d'intolrance envers les personnes sur des critres divers...


L'important dans mon propos, c'est de dire que les personnes qui forment une part non ngligeable des associations et de l'lite intellectuelle du pays est concerne par les discrimination, donc comprenne le besoin que peuvent avoir d'autres personnes souffrant elles aussi de discrimination.

----------


## escartefigue

> La Russie n'est pas moins une dmocratie que ne l'est la France.


 part la presse musele, les opposants emprisonns ou empoisonns et les lections truques, il n'y a en effet rien  redire !






> Pourquoi ne pas proposer 100% de proportionnel ?


Par ce que c'est ce qui a tu la 4e rpublique qui tait ingouvernable faute de majorit






> Je ne suis pas trop fan de l'histoire du changement de sexe, ni de l'histoire des personnes transsexuelles.


C'est comme toutes les histoires, tout dpend comment elles sont racontes
Et ce n'est pas qu'une blague : les personnes concernes ne sont pas nombreuses, mais elles vivent un vritable drame, il est normal que les lus s'en proccupent.






> D'ailleurs a rappel que les sportives dtestent les transsexuels galement et c'est plus que justifi.


D'o sort cette double affirmation ?  ::roll::  ::aie::

----------


## Ryu2000

Je me suis peut-tre mal exprim.
Ce que je voulais dire c'est que des sportives trouvent injuste que des transsexuels puissent se retrouver dans la mme catgorie qu'elles.
Ils ont eu plus de testostrone, c'est un truc hyper important dans le sport.
Avoir eu un taux de testostrone plus lev, c'est un atout norme.

Sports leaders seek to protect women's sports while accommodating transgender girls and women



> But the group of womens sports leaders, including tennis legend Martina Navratilova, several Olympic gold medalists and five former presidents of the Womens Sports Foundation, is asking Congress and the Biden administration to *limit the participation of transgender girls and women who have experienced all or part of male puberty (which is the scientific justification for separate sex sport),* while accommodating and honoring their sports participation in other ways. Options could include separate heats, additional events or divisions and/or the handicapping of results.


Il faudrait contrler les gens qui ont chang de sexe, il est possible que beaucoup d'entre-deux ne soient pas plus heureux aprs l'opration qu'avant.
Hundreds of trans people regret changing their gender, says trans activist



> A trans activist woman who detransitioned in 2018 has sparked controversy by claiming that many people who have gender reassignment regret the decision and want to return to their original sex.


=====
Grald Darmanin risque d'engueuler les jeunes avec Macron, parce qu'il est extremement oppos au projet de lgalisation du cannabis, il est mme oppos au CBD...

----------


## Franois M.

> La Russie n'est pas moins une dmocratie que ne l'est la France.


Il vaut mieux lire cela que d'tre aveugle .....
Enfin, on ne va pas recycler une fois de plus Audiard et ses dialogues sur ceux qui osent tout .... pourtant ce serait adapt.




> Mais bref ce n'est pas mon sujet, j'en ai rien  branler de l'Ukraine, j'espre juste que Joe Biden ne l'utilisera pas comme prtexte pour dmarrer la troisime guerre mondiale.


Pour ma part, j'aimerais mieux qu'elle dmarre avant que la Chine ne soit en tat de la gagner.




> Pourquoi ne pas proposer 100% de proportionnel ?


Il y a un tas de bonnes raisons  cela ; entre autres :

- L'instabilit chronique de la IIIme rpublique et de la  IVme (dont la constitution se voulait justement conue pour pallier  l'instabilit de la IIIme ...  Caramba ! encore rat ....) est encore dans les mmoires, sans mme parler des temps infinis pour former un gouvernement chez certains de nos voisins qui ont la proportionnelle (Belgique, Allemagne, etc ...)  : dans le cas d'un pays fdral (cas des deux susnomms) ,ce n'est pas trop gnant, dans le cas de la France, gangrene par le jacobinisme, cela serait potentiellement dramatique (au sens propre).

- Il est vraiment trs trange de blmer une soi-disant dconnexion des lus, et "en mme temps" de vouloir en plus  les priver de l'ancrage local que constitue une circo, ce qui ne peut quaggraver le travers en question, qu'il soit rel ou suppos.

- La proportionnel en scrutin de liste garantie de facto les places de ceux en dbut de la liste, que les imptrants soient les dernires des feignasses au parlement ou pas. Cela revient  pnaliser les dputs les plus bosseurs au profit des petits arrangements d'appareil des partis.





> Je ne suis pas trop fan de l'histoire du changement de sexe, ni de l'histoire des personnes transsexuelles.


Personnellement, je m'en fous; en revanche, je suis extrmement agac qu'une minorit aussi ngligeable numriquement fasse un tel raffut. Il est temps de ramener les minorits a leur statut minoritaire et considrer leurs problme comme des problmes minoritaires.




> C'est bizarre que les gens d'LREM se focalisent la dessus


Oui, alors qu'il y a des catgories de citoyens  dont les liberts sont foules aux pieds comme les possesseurs lgaux d'armes  feu, les automobilistes, etc ... pour complaire  certains lobbys, d'autres semblent bnficier de droits spciaux.

----------


## Pyramidev

BLAST remet sur le tapis la polmique sur l'argent vers par notre gouvernement au cabinet de conseil McKinsey & Company :

----------


## Mat.M

salut Pyramidev rien de nouveau sous le soleil ( tanaka59/sanderbe a dj fait tout un fil de discussion l-dessus)...

le rseautage, le copinage entre diplms de l'ENA, le placement dans les grands corps de ltat ou des entreprises,la langue de bois ("nous intervenons essentiellement dans deux cas de figure..."), a fait des annes que a dure en France  ::calim2:: 

Si au moins le systme permettait de booster l'conomie et donc de crer plus d'emplois ce qui n'est pas du tout le cas...
quand on voit qu'un ancien ministre est au conseil d'administration de la plus grosse des SSII qui connat des gros dboires...je suis certain que cette personne n'a jamais vu de sa vie la moindre ligne de code.

A la question pourquoi le gouvernement dpense de l'argent en faisant travailler des cabinets de consulting il y a une explication  cela c'est qu'il y a quelques temps de cela l'ide tait de payer les fonctionnaires au mrite donc a permet de crer une forme de concurrence entre des fonctionnaires des administrations et des consultants privs pour nous sortir des chiffres.
Pour auditer les comptes publics il y  dj la cour des Comptes qui fait trs bien son boulot mais que personne n'coute en France

----------


## Ryu2000

Un quart des agents de Ple emploi en grve pour dnoncer leur niveau de salaire et leurs conditions de travail



> Les syndicats dnoncent aussi la "fatigue" des quipes, gnre par deux ans de crise sanitaire, et "l'empilement" des rcentes mesures gouvernementales (remobilisation des chmeurs de longue dure, rforme de l'indemnisation du chmage depuis l'automne ou encore dploiement au 1er mars du Contrat d'engagement jeune). Si l'oprateur a reu des renforts (3 400 postes supplmentaires en 2022 par rapport  2019), le SNU-FSU estime "qu'il y a trop de CDD qu'il faut former sans cesse".


Sur limmigration, Emmanuel Macron veut tirer profit de la prsidence franaise de lUnion europenne



> Ces chantiers saccompagnent dun soutien  la monte en puissance des effectifs de Frontex, lagence de surveillance des frontires extrieures, et du renforcement des fichiers de collecte de donnes. Ils tmoignent de la prvalence dune approche scuritaire alors mme que, daprs Frontex, prs de 200 000 migrants sont arrivs de manire irrgulire dans lUE en 2021, contre *1,8 million de franchissements irrguliers des frontires en 2015 et plus de 510 000 en 2016.*


Il faut protger les frontires extrieures mieux que a.

Si il un dbat Macron vs Pcresse avait lieu, elle ferait moins la maligne :
Pcresse trouverait tout  fait lche un refus de Macron de dbattre



> La candidate Les Rpublicains  la prsidentielle considre que ce refus est la preuve que la politique du chef de lEtat est  un cran de fume .


COMMENT EMMANUEL MACRON MISE SUR "ONE PIECE" POUR SDUIRE LE JEUNE LECTORAT
Macron a raison d'essayer de sduire ceux qui n'ont aucune culture politique. 

Logement : un rendez-vous manqu du quinquennat dEmmanuel Macron



> Ce dficit de constructions de logements sociaux ou privs restera comme un chec. Cest particulirement vrai concernant la situation des sans-abri, un flau que M. Macron ambitionnait dradiquer. Malgr des efforts significatifs de la part de lEtat pour ouvrir des places dhbergement, loffre na pas suivi. Cette situation a conduit  mener une politique inverse  celle que le gouvernement souhaitait, cest--dire  investir dans le temporaire et lurgence, au dtriment de solutions prennes.

----------


## pmithrandir

Il y a quelques pages, on disait dans cette discussion que la France tait un pays faible, incapable d'obtenir gain de caus face  l'Allemagne.
En particulier, sur le nuclaire, impossble a faire passer pour une nergie verte.


Et bien c'est fait : https://www.lemonde.fr/planete/artic...2017_3244.html

----------


## Franois M.

> Il y a quelques pages, on disait dans cette discussion que la France tait un pays faible, incapable d'obtenir gain de caus face  l'Allemagne.
> En particulier, sur le nuclaire, impossble a faire passer pour une nergie verte.


Ouais, la contrepartie de fait a t d'admettre que le gaz en est une, ce qu'il n'est assurment pas, en tous cas nettement moins que le nuc.

----------


## Ryu2000

> incapable d'obtenir gain de caus face  l'Allemagne.


Il faut croire qu'Ursula Von Der Leyen sait que le nuclaire est une nergie propre.
L'UE a besoin du nuclaire et du gaz, estime la prsidente de la Commission Ursula von der Leyen



> L'UE a besoin du nuclaire et du gaz comme "sources d'nergie stables", a dclar vendredi la prsidente de la Commission europenne Ursula von der Leyen,  l'issue d'un sommet o les Vingt-Sept ont apport, selon Paris, un soutien "large"  l'atome civil.
> (...)
> La Commission europenne doit proposer avant la fin de l'anne une liste des nergies considres comme vertueuses pour le climat, dite "taxonomie verte". Cette classification ouvrira l'accs  la finance verte, donnant un avantage comptitif crucial aux filires reconnues.
> 
> "Jamais un soutien aussi clair et aussi large sur la ncessit de recourir  l'nergie nuclaire pour atteindre nos objectifs climatiques n'avait t exprim" parmi les tats membres, s'est flicit vendredi le prsident franais Emmanuel Macron, alors que la France se prpare  relancer la construction de centrales nuclaires. Il a affirm que la Commission avait "rappel son engagement"  publier sa classification, qui pourrait inclure le gaz et le nuclaire, "d'ici la fin de l'anne".
> 
> *"Une trs grande majorit d'tats membres" a souhait inclure  la fois le gaz et le nuclaire dans la taxonomie*, avait indiqu jeudi soir un diplomate europen  l'AFP. Deux autres responsables avaient confirm une telle "majorit".


L apparemment ce n'tait pas un vote  l'unanimit, et la majorit des tats membres considrent que le nuclaire est une nergie verte.
Maintenant il faut que la France se bouge le cul et conoive des projets rentable pour l'avenir.
Il faut construire des nouveaux racteurs nuclaires performant.

Il y aura aussi des centrales nuclaires qui produiront de l'hydrogne !
Il faut 20 ans pour construire une centrale nuclaire, il vaut mieux viter de foirer le cahier des charges.




> https://twitter.com/stylos_les/statu...62356296482816
> Et si on jouait  #BlanquerAdit ?
> 
> C'est une variante de "Jacadi a dit", version destruction de l'cole publique franaise.
> 
> Petite liste non exhaustive de l'cart abyssal entre les dclarations de @jmblanquer et la ralit dans nos tablissements.
> 
> #BlanquerMent

----------


## sanderbe

Bonsoir, 

Tiens l'une de mes connaissances travaillant en France (sur des sujets de facturation) m'a fil des liens . Quelques chiffres :

Vu qu'on parle rgulirement des la "fraude fiscale"

https://www.cegid.com/fr/blog/infogr...tion-factures/

2  2,5 milliards : nombre de factures emises par an en France
5 % du CA : cout du traitement de document papier

https://www.pwcavocats.com/fr/assets...ectronique.pdf 

550 milliards : nombre de factures changes dans le monde chaque anne 
55 milliards : nombre de factures changes dans le monde chaque anne de matire numerique

15 milliards d' : c'est le "trou comptable" que le fisc franais constate entre ce qui est dclar et rellement peru

https://deltic.fr/obligations-2024/

50 milliards d' :  l'chelle de l'UE c'est ce le "trou comptable" li  la facturation

---

Je serai curieux de trouver le chiffres belges  :8O: 

Pour le moment , je n'arrive pas  mettre la main dessus.

----------


## ABCIWEB

> Il y a quelques pages, on disait dans cette discussion que la France tait un pays faible, incapable d'obtenir gain de caus face  l'Allemagne.
> En particulier, sur le nuclaire, impossble a faire passer pour une nergie verte.
> 
> Et bien c'est fait : https://www.lemonde.fr/planete/artic...2017_3244.html


Oui mais comme l'a dit *Franois M* c'tait difficile de refuser le status d'nergie verte de transition pour le nuclaire quand en mme temps le gaz obtenait ce mme status pour l'Allemagne. C'est une victoire  la Pyrrhus, il t'en faut bien peu pour te rassurer !  

Genre les allemands gesticulent contre le nuclaire franais, et l'on accepte alors de faire passer le gaz dans les nergies vertes pour obtenir leur accord. Super deal de looser  la Macron ! Mais le rapport de force est toujours du ct allemand car si le nuclaire est discutable comme nergie verte, pour le gaz c'est aberrent.

Donc devoir reconnaitre le gaz comme une nergie verte de transition pour pouvoir obtenir le mme status pour le nuclaire, ce n'est pas prcisment le signe d'un pays fort, bien au contraire.

----------


## Ryu2000

J'en ai marre, ce n'est pas possible d'tre gouvern par des gens comme a.  ::(: 
Covid-19 : les personnes infectes aprs deux doses de vaccin conserveront leur pass vaccinal mme sans dose de rappel, annonce le ministre Olivier Vran



> "Pour bnficier du pass vaccinal, il faut que notre systme immunitaire ait t stimul au moins trois fois", a justifi Olivier Vran, en s'appuyant sur le Conseil d'orientation de la stratgie vaccinale. "Une stimulation peut tre une injection de vaccin ou une infection."* Mais attention, une personne qui aurait t infecte  trois reprises ne pourra pas prtendre au pass vaccinal* car "au minimum, il faut avoir reu une dose de vaccin pour renforcer l'immunit." Le dispositif est certes assoupli, mais le ministre a tout de mme recommand aux Franais, quels qu'ils soient, de bnficier d'une troisime dose.


Le certificat de rtablissement durait 6 mois, il va durer 4 mois et si a se trouve ils vont bientt le supprimer.
Normalement le pass vaccinal va disparaitre au plus tard en juillet (probablement avant), une infection donne un certificat de rtablissement de 4 mois. Normalement si tu te fais contaminer en fvrier t'es tranquille jusqu' juin.

Il dit qu'1 infection = 1 injection, mais il demande quand mme une injection. a n'a pas de sens.

======
En mars 2019 ils avaient dj tout compris  ::P: 
'Macron's arrogance is exceeded only by his stupidity'

----------


## pmithrandir

> Oui mais comme l'a dit *Franois M* c'tait difficile de refuser le status d'nergie verte de transition pour le nuclaire quand en mme temps le gaz obtenait ce mme status pour l'Allemagne. C'est une victoire  la Pyrrhus, il t'en faut bien peu pour te rassurer !  
> 
> Genre les allemands gesticulent contre le nuclaire franais, et l'on accepte alors de faire passer le gaz dans les nergies vertes pour obtenir leur accord. Super deal de looser  la Macron ! Mais le rapport de force est toujours du ct allemand car si le nuclaire est discutable comme nergie verte, pour le gaz c'est aberrent.
> 
> Donc devoir reconnaitre le gaz comme une nergie verte de transition pour pouvoir obtenir le mme status pour le nuclaire, ce n'est pas prcisment le signe d'un pays fort, bien au contraire.


On appelle ca une ngociation, on peut le voir comme un gain mutuel ou une perte mutuelle, selon la manire dont on le regarde.

Je ne sais pas ce que l'avenir nous dira, mais le nuclaier ayant de gros problme sur le moyen et long terme... je ne suis pas sur que les gnrations futures voit ce choix comme le bon ou le mauvais.


Et ele gaz obtient une autorisation, certe, mais uniquement dans certains cas prcis : 
 - pour remplacer des centrales qui polluent normement(donc on sera sur un facteur 3 au minimum en gain CO2 par rapporta a aujourd'hui)
 - Avec des contraintes, certes assouplies au dbut, pour inciter les centrale a gaz a vraiment amliorer leur performances.... donc en forant une industrie a s'amliorer.

----------


## ABCIWEB

> On appelle ca une ngociation, on peut le voir comme un gain mutuel ou une perte mutuelle, selon la manire dont on le regarde.


C'est une ngociation qui se traduit par une perte pour la lutte contre le rchauffement climatique.

L'objectif initial tait de rduire le financement des nergies mettrices de C02 pour parvenir en 2050  la neutralit carbone et respecter lobjectif de laccord de Paris sur le climat. 

Stricto sensu, le nuclaire, tout en tant pas une nergie verte mais trs peu carbone, avait sa place dans la liste des nergies pouvant tre finances pour respecter l'accord de de Paris. Mais pour obtenir le fameux ssame qui nous tait logiquement acquis, nous avons t obligs de ne pas nous opposer au gaz allemand qui lui est metteur de CO2. 

L'ironie de l'histoire est que tu te serve de a pour penser (ou faire croire) que cela montre que la France est un pays fort et influent en Europe et non pas  la botte des allemands. Si on s'en tient aux faits, on s'est corrompu en autorisant des nergies mettrices de CO2, pour obtenir ce qui nous revenait de droit. Pas terrible comme ngociation, il faut vraiment ne pas tre exigeant et se sentir trs faible pour oser parler de victoire.

Mais le film n'est pas encore termin : 



> Cependant, un autre texte plus confidentiel portant exception sur les aides dEtat dans le secteur de lnergie, prsent par la Commission europenne le 21 dcembre 2021, parat remettre en cause le triomphalisme de Paris sur la question nuclaire.
> ...
> Souvre ensuite la seconde bataille o tout bascule, plus confidentielle mais loin dtre symbolique : celle de llaboration de la liste des exceptions sur les aides dEtats dans le domaine de lnergie. Si la Commission, sur sa lance historique, y inclut naturellement les nergies renouvelables, la surprise est grande dy voir galement le gaz  dfendu selon une optique dite  pragmatique   mais surtout de constater que le nuclaire en est toujours exclu.


Je peux vous crire la suite du scnario: A force de bataille acharne, Macron le magnifique, fort de ses convictions europennes, de son intelligence suprieure et de son autorit naturelle, a russi  faire lever l'exception. Quel homme remarquable qui sait faire respecter la France et son influence au sein de l'Union, dira la propagande.

Il faut beaucoup d'pisodes et de mise en scne pour nous faire rver, et nous faire oublier le bilan de cette ngociation qui nanmoins restera identique: Qui ont t les dindons de la farce dans cette ngociation ? La France et la lutte contre le rchauffement climatique.

----------


## Invit

> On appelle ca une ngociation, on peut le voir comme un gain mutuel ou une perte mutuelle, selon la manire dont on le regarde.
> 
> Je ne sais pas ce que l'avenir nous dira, mais le nuclaier ayant de gros problme sur le moyen et long terme... je ne suis pas sur que les gnrations futures voit ce choix comme le bon ou le mauvais.
> 
> 
> Et ele gaz obtient une autorisation, certe, mais uniquement dans certains cas prcis : 
>  - pour remplacer des centrales qui polluent normement(donc on sera sur un facteur 3 au minimum en gain CO2 par rapporta a aujourd'hui)
>  - Avec des contraintes, certes assouplies au dbut, pour inciter les centrale a gaz a vraiment amliorer leur performances.... donc en forant une industrie a s'amliorer.


C'est quoi les problmes du nuclaire sur moyen long terme ? Fais moi rire vas-y.

100% tu vas me parler des dchets.

a montre bien que t'es matrix par la propagande des colos.

T'es au courant qu'une centrale nuclaire c'est pas une bombe atomique ou une bombe h ?

T'es au courant qu'une centre nuclaire naturelle a exist en Afrique ? Que personne n'a trait les dchets ? Et oh miracle ils n'ont pas boug. Et oh miracle il n'y a pas d'extinction de masse.

Tu sais pourquoi ? Parce qu'un caillou n'a pas de jambe, du coup si tu le poses  un endroit intelligemment il ne va pas se barrer avec ces copains les dchets nuclaires.

Magique non ? Et bien non c'est juste de la physique de base.

Et l tu vas me sortir la fameuse nappe phratique, et l je te dirais que si on les pose dans des endroits intelligemment il n'y a aucun risque.

T'as plus de risque de te faire agresser par des punks  chien colo que de mourir des radiations des dchets nuclaires qui tiennent dans un hangar car c'est une nergie trs dense.

----------


## Franois M.

> C'est quoi les problmes du nuclaire sur moyen long terme ? Fais moi rire vas-y.
> 
> 100% tu vas me parler des dchets.
> 
> a montre bien que t'es matrix par la propagande des colos.


En effet, pour donner une vision claire de cet aspect dchet, il y a une image assez parlante : si l'ensemble de l'nergie consomme tait d'origine nuclaire , sur la dure de vie d'une personne, chacun serait responsable d'une quantit de dchet de haute activit tenant dans un verre  bire.

Accessoirement, on avait au moins deux moyens de s'attaquer  la question des dchets : la filire des surgnrateurs dlibrment flingue par Jospin, et un autre moyen envisageable (mais jamais ralis) tait un racteur particulier,  faisceau de particules, conu par Roveilli (Niobel 1995 de physique) qui offrait aussi des perspectives sur cet aspect.

----------


## Ryu2000

> L'ironie de l'histoire est que tu te serve de a pour penser (ou faire croire) que cela montre que la France est un pays fort et influent en Europe et non pas  la botte des allemands.


Je ne comprend pas pourquoi plusieurs personnes disent que si le nuclaire est dans la taxonomie de l'UE c'est grce au lobbying de la France.
Parmi les 27 pays membres il n'y en a pas 26 anti-nuclaire.

L'nergie nuclaire, responsable de la moiti de l'lectricit  faible en carbone en Europe



> L'nergie nuclaire dans l'Union europenne en quelques chiffres :
> L'nergie nuclaire reprsente 26 % de la production totale d'lectricit dans l'Union europenne.*126 racteurs nuclaires sont oprationnels dans 14 pays europens, 4 sont en construction et 24 sont planifis.*Dans l'UE, 129 racteurs nuclaires sont oprationnels dans 14 pays, dont 7  Doel et Tihange en Belgique.Dans 8 pays, l'nergie nuclaire reprsente entre 34 et 72 % du mix lectrique du pays.


Si il y a au moins 14 pays qui aimeraient investir dans le nuclaire, c'est normal que le texte soit pass, puisque 14 > 28/2.

Est-ce que Macron est vraiment pro nuclaire ?
Emmanuel Macron annonce la fermeture de 14 racteurs nuclaires d'ici 2035



> Nous devons entendre les protestations d'alarme sociale, mais sans renoncer  nos responsabilits car il y a aussi une alarme environnementale. Emmanuel Macron a annonc, ce mardi, lors de la prsentation de la programmation pluriannuelle de l'nergie, que 14 racteurs nuclaires seraient arrts d'ici 2035, dont quatre  six d'ici 2030 et que *la centrale de Fessenheim fermera  l't 2020*. Il a confirm que la part du nuclaire serait ramene  50% de la production d'lectricit  l'horizon 2035, contre un objectif initial de 2025 dans la loi de transition nergtique.


Il n'y a plus assez de racteurs en fonctionnement, normalement la France doit exporter beaucoup plus d'lectricit qu'elle n'en importe. Pour que ce soit le cas il nous faut plus de racteurs.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> puisque 14 > 28/2.


Tu sais au moins que c'est faux, j'espre.  ::roll::

----------


## David_g

> Tu sais au moins que c'est faux, j'espre.


Je trouve que a rsume merveilleusement bien sa comprhension de l'UE.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Tu sais au moins que c'est faux, j'espre.


Faute de frappe (mais pas de calcul) c'est pas 28 c'est 27.
Les pays de lUnion europenne



> *LUnion europenne compte 27 pays* (Etats membres) : lAllemagne, lAutriche, la Belgique, la Bulgarie, Chypre, la Croatie, le Danemark, lEspagne, lEstonie, la Finlande, la France, la Grce, la Hongrie, lIrlande, lItalie, la Lettonie, la Lituanie, le Luxembourg, Malte, les Pays-Bas, la Pologne, le Portugal, la Rpublique tchque, la Roumanie, la Slovaquie, la Slovnie et la Sude.


13,5 c'est plus petit que 14 ou bien ?




> sa comprhension de l'UE.


Moi au moins je connais le nombre de pays membres  :;): 
Et je sais que 27/2 = 13,5, c'est pas le cas de tout le monde apparemment.

Vous passez du temps  scrupuleusement inspecter chaque charactre que j'crit, et  la fin vous avez tort.
Vous cherchez tellement  m'harceler,  m'attaquer,  me dgrader, que vous tes aveuglez par tout le reste.
C'est pas sympa de s'acharner  plusieurs sur un gars qui n'a rien demand.

----------


## DevTroglodyte

> Faute de frappe (mais pas de calcul) c'est pas 28 c'est 27.
> Les pays de lUnion europenne
> 
> 13,5 c'est plus petit que 14 ou bien ?
> 
> 
> Moi au moins je connais le nombre de pays membres 
> Et je sais que 27/2 = 13,5, c'est pas le cas de tout le monde apparemment.
> 
> ...


Tu fais une "faute de frappe" qui fait que ton calcul est faux, mais c'est quand mme les autres qui ont tort ?  ::ptdr:: 

Accessoirement, c'est pas nous qui passons notre temps  radoter sur l'UE et  sortir 1 connerie par post parce qu'on ne lit pas ce qui est crit dans ce qu'on cite comme source. Commence par lire correctement les liens que tu nous sors et  rflchir un peu avant de poster. T'as "rien demand", mais tu reprsentes environ 50% des rponses de ce fil, et dans quasiment toutes, il y a au moins une affirmation fausse (chiffres issus de mon ressenti perso, flemme de faire les calculs)

----------


## Ryu2000

> Tu fais une "faute de frappe" qui fait que ton calcul est faux


Dans quel monde 27/2 n'est pas gal  13,5 ?
Moi je laisse tomber, je ne vais pas me rabaisser  votre niveau.

Quand je poste ici c'est pour parler de Macron et LREM. Parce que c'est le topic consacr  ce sujet.
Il n'y pas que la France qui trouve normal que le nuclaire soit dans la taxonomie de l'UE.
Ursula Von Der Leyen soutenait l'ide.

----------


## DevTroglodyte

> Dans quel monde 27/2 n'est pas gal  13,5 ?
> Moi je laisse tomber, je ne vais pas me rabaisser  votre niveau.





> puisque 14 > 28/2.


 ::roll::

----------


## Ryu2000

Ah j'avais loup le signe aussi !
J'avais pas vu.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Ah j'avais loup le signe aussi !
> J'avais pas vu.


Le moins que tu puisses faire, c'est de t'excuser. Tu cris une nerie (parce que tu veux taper vite, pour poster vite, tu ne te relis pas) et en plus tu insultes ceux qui te font la remarque.  ::roll::

----------


## Franois M.

> Je trouve que a rsume merveilleusement bien sa comprhension de l'UE.


Surtout sa maitrise du concept de majorit qualifie pour obtenir une dcision au Conseil..... (55% des tats et 65% de la population).

----------


## pmithrandir

> C'est quoi les problmes du nuclaire sur moyen long terme ? Fais moi rire vas-y.
> 100% tu vas me parler des dchets.
> a montre bien que t'es matrix par la propagande des colos.
> T'es au courant qu'une centrale nuclaire c'est pas une bombe atomique ou une bombe h ?
> T'es au courant qu'une centre nuclaire naturelle a exist en Afrique ? Que personne n'a trait les dchets ? Et oh miracle ils n'ont pas boug. Et oh miracle il n'y a pas d'extinction de masse.
> Tu sais pourquoi ? Parce qu'un caillou n'a pas de jambe, du coup si tu le poses  un endroit intelligemment il ne va pas se barrer avec ces copains les dchets nuclaires.
> Magique non ? Et bien non c'est juste de la physique de base.
> Et l tu vas me sortir la fameuse nappe phratique, et l je te dirais que si on les pose dans des endroits intelligemment il n'y a aucun risque.
> T'as plus de risque de te faire agresser par des punks  chien colo que de mourir des radiations des dchets nuclaires qui tiennent dans un hangar car c'est une nergie trs dense.


Alors on peut citer plusieurs choses : 
Les dchets directs, j'entends par la les restes de carburant qui peuvent tre retraits partiellement, et stocker pour le reste. Stockage qui doit se faire dans des conditions assez drastiques parce que la terre bouge, surtout sur les dures de vie de ces matires radioactive. Dj sur quelques dizaines d'anne n'importe quelle structure bouge... alor sur 1000 ans ? De plus, y a pas grand monde qui veut voir ces dchets stocker pas loin de chez lui...Les dchets indirects... toute la structure des centrales, les "consommables" utiliss, etc... autant de dchets hautement polluant et dangereux, potentiellement volatiles pour certains

A cela s'ajoute le risque d'incident industriel. J'en dnombre dj 3 majeurs dans le monde. Tchernobil, Fukushima et Three miles. A chaque fois, on a une perte de maitrise d'un systme, avec des consquences plus ou moins graves. Chez les Russes, avec tous les problmes de ce pays en terme de scurit et de respect des normes, on a pollu une zone complte. Pour Fukushima, on n'entrevoit pas encore les consquences. On avait pourtant un pays riche, mais dans une course a la rentabilit une centrale mal gre et mal prpare pour un incident. Celle des USA dmontre aussi que mme en tant  la pointe de la technologie, on arrive  avoir des difficults.

J'appelle cela des risques non ngligeables pour les populations environnantes et mme l'humanit dans certains scnarios d'accidents nuclaire.

On remarquera par exemple que les centrales n'taient pas trop vieilles, qu'il n y a pas eu d'intention malveillantes ni de contexte encourageant formellement la prise de risque. En temps de guerre, de crise conomique, ... aura t'on les mmes conditions, je ne sais pas.

Ca ne fait pas de moi un opposant au nuclaire, mais soyons honnetes, je ne suis pas sur que mes petits enfants pensent que le choix du nuclaire tait le bon.

----------


## sanderbe

Bonsoir




> J'appelle cela des risques non ngligeables pour les populations environnantes et mme l'humanit dans certains scnarios d'accidents nuclaire.


Pour ton information et ta culture personnelle . 

Sur terre le nombre d'ogives nuclaire permettrait de faire exploser 7  8 plantes comme la terre .

Ma source : des scientifiques  la retraite du domaine du nuclaire, ainsi qu'un article d'une revue scientifique qui avait abord le sujet.

----------


## Invit

> Alors on peut citer plusieurs choses : 
> Les dchets directs, j'entends par la les restes de carburant qui peuvent tre retraits partiellement, et stocker pour le reste. Stockage qui doit se faire dans des conditions assez drastiques parce que la terre bouge, surtout sur les dures de vie de ces matires radioactive. Dj sur quelques dizaines d'anne n'importe quelle structure bouge... alor sur 1000 ans ? De plus, y a pas grand monde qui veut voir ces dchets stocker pas loin de chez lui...Les dchets indirects... toute la structure des centrales, les "consommables" utiliss, etc... autant de dchets hautement polluant et dangereux, potentiellement volatiles pour certains
> 
> A cela s'ajoute le risque d'incident industriel. J'en dnombre dj 3 majeurs dans le monde. Tchernobil, Fukushima et Three miles. A chaque fois, on a une perte de maitrise d'un systme, avec des consquences plus ou moins graves. Chez les Russes, avec tous les problmes de ce pays en terme de scurit et de respect des normes, on a pollu une zone complte. Pour Fukushima, on n'entrevoit pas encore les consquences. On avait pourtant un pays riche, mais dans une course a la rentabilit une centrale mal gre et mal prpare pour un incident. Celle des USA dmontre aussi que mme en tant  la pointe de la technologie, on arrive  avoir des difficults.
> 
> J'appelle cela des risques non ngligeables pour les populations environnantes et mme l'humanit dans certains scnarios d'accidents nuclaire.
> 
> On remarquera par exemple que les centrales n'taient pas trop vieilles, qu'il n y a pas eu d'intention malveillantes ni de contexte encourageant formellement la prise de risque. En temps de guerre, de crise conomique, ... aura t'on les mmes conditions, je ne sais pas.
> 
> Ca ne fait pas de moi un opposant au nuclaire, mais soyons honnetes, je ne suis pas sur que mes petits enfants pensent que le choix du nuclaire tait le bon.


Si la terre bouge comment tu expliques que les dchets nuclaires de la centrale nuclaire naturelle d'Oklo n'ont pas boug en 2 milliards d'annes ?

Fukushima n'a faut aucun mort  cause des radiations les morts sont  cause du tsunami.

Tu ne sais clairement pas de quoi tu parles.

----------


## sanderbe

Bonsoir, 

Quand on voit que Macron vient d'obtenir ces 500 signatures , comment il a gr de faon calamiteuse la crise du covid et la France ... Celui ci est encore en tte pour la prsidentielle ?  ::?:   :8O:  J'en tombe de ma chaise.

Des partis comme Mlenchon, Zemmour, Le Pen peinent a avoir leur parrainages ... C'est purement et simplement scandaleux  ::evilred::   ::furieux::   ::furax::   ::rouleau:: 

Cette lection est  la limite d'un coup d'tat ou d'une fraude ma parole  :8O: 

Qu'attendent les franais pour se rebiffer ou se rvolter ? 

Se reprendre 5 annes de Macron ? On croit rv c'est un cauchemar ma parole  :8O:   ::?: 

D'ici l a ce qu'il n'y ni Mlenchon ni Zemmour ni Le Pen ... on va se marrer.

----------


## Pyramidev

> Des partis comme Mlenchon, Zemmour, Le Pen peinent a avoir leur parrainages ... C'est purement et simplement scandaleux


En 2017, Jean-Luc Mlenchon avait eu 805 signatures. Je serais alors trs surpris qu'il n'atteigne pas les 500 signatures en 2022.
Marine Le Pen avait eu 627 signatures en 2017. On va voir comment a se passe cette anne pour elle et ric Zemmour.
En tout cas, si un des candidats les plus hauts dans les sondages n'aura pas ses 500 signatures, cela fera un gros scandale.

Pour ceux qui veulent voir l'volution du nombre de signatures par candidat en 2022, voici un tableau complt au fur et  mesure sur le site du Conseil constitutionnel : https://presidentielle2022.conseil-c...-candidat.html

En comparaison, voici le tableau quivalent en 2017 : https://presidentielle2017.conseil-c...-par-candidat/

 part a, il y a un mois, j'avais cit une longue liste de candidats aux lections prsidentielles de 2022 : https://actu.fr/politique/election-p..._46493081.html
Mais, finalement, beaucoup d'entre eux n'ont toujours pas une seule signature valide par le Conseil constitutionnel.

----------


## Invit

Gros candidat de quoi ?

Si ils n'arrivent pas  avoir les 500 signatures j'appelle pas a un gros candidat.

Si les maires veulent pas donner le parrainage c'est parce que ce sont des extrmistes et c'est pas plus mal en fait.

----------


## Franois M.

> En 2017, Jean-Luc Mlenchon avait eu 805 signatures. Je serais alors trs surpris qu'il n'atteigne pas les 500 signatures en 2022.


Il y a pourtant une norme diffrence : en 2017, il avait l'appui du PCF, parti qui dispose encore d'un rseau d'lus non ngligeable. Cette anne, les lus PCF, du moins la plupart, donne leur parrainage  Roussel.




> Marine Le Pen avait eu 627 signatures en 2017. On va voir comment a se passe cette anne pour elle et ric Zemmour.


Justement il y a Zemmour; donc, c'est quasiment le mme problme que pour le _lder minimo_, mme si ce n'est pas une question de parti ici : le nombre d'lus susceptibles de parrainer des candidats de la droite souverainiste  se divise entre deux candidats, voire trois avec NDA.

De facto, il n'y en que quatre qui sont absolument srs d'avoir les 500 signatures : Macron, Pcresse, Roussel et Hidalgo; cela ne devrait pas tre difficile pour Jadot, mais sans doute un peu plus pour Mlenchon, Le Pen, NDA (quoique NDA commence sa recherche presque deux ans avant),   Taubira, et nettement plus difficile pour Eric Zemmour,

De faon curieuse, les extrmistes Poutou et Arthaud ne semblent pas avoir de difficults  les runir;idem Asselineau, Lassale, etc ...

----------


## ABCIWEB

> Bonsoir
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Envoy par ABCIWEB
> 
> ...


Tu m'attribues une citation qui n'est pas de moi.

Mais je vais te rpondre car sur le fond je ne trouve pas ta rponse trs pertinente. Ce n'est pas parce qu'il y a dj des risques ou des problmes qu'il faut en rajouter. Sinon pourquoi la lutte contre les meurtres, la dlinquance, les paradis fiscaux, le rchauffement climatique, etc, etc, etc.

Ou si tu veux dire que le risque de guerre nuclaire est trs suprieur au risque d'explosion d'une centrale nuclaire, pour l'instant c'est l'inverse qui s'est produit et c'est assez normal car un tat qui dclencherait une guerre nuclaire risquerait une escalade et courir  sa propre perte. 

Aprs effectivement quand on voit l'volution du monde, par exemple le niveau du dbat politique en France focalis par la grce des media entre l'ultra libralisme sauvage et l'ultra nationalisme sauvage, on se dit effectivement qu'on est pas  l'abri d'une dtrioration des consciences qui pourrait aboutir aux plus grosses conneries, puisque dans tous les cas on doit se convertir  un extrmisme sauvage.

----------


## pmithrandir

Oui...c tait mon propos et non le tien.

De mme, Je fais plus confiance aux tats, y compris les plus dictatoriaux pour du nuclaire militaire, qu'aux entreprises pour grer des services aussi critiques.

Une entreprise va toujours essayer de reduire ses cots et ce faisant affecter la qualit  divers endroits. Ce dans tous les domaines.
C est mme le processus constant d amlioration des cots pour nombre d entre elle. 

On le voit  Tricastin ou on dcouvre que l asm et EDF s'arrange avec la vrit pour continuer  faire tourner la centrale malgr des incidents. Quelle tourne n est pas un problme en soit. Que la transparence disparaisse en revanche remet en cause toute la chane de surveillance de la qualit.

On le voit dans d autres domaines comme orpea. Quand la recherche de profit, pour engraisser les fonds de retraites des US entre autre, se fait au dtriment de la qualit, sans pour cela que l thique ne soit un limiteur.



J aimerai aussi rebondir sur un autre commentaire de Franois M me disant que le but d une mutuelle n est pas de fait des bnfices. C est tout  fait vrai. Mais je me referai  ce que l on appelle mutuelle obligatoire par abus de langage. Que l on devrait appeler assurance complmentaire obligatoire pour les salaris et qui au final, n est plus beaucoup effectu par des mutuelles, mais bien par des organismes d assurance classique.
Ces derniers se gavent sur ce public captif depuis la mise en place de cette obligation... et pour moi ce sont juste des parasites qui n apportent rien si ce n est des cots de fonctionnement, d interconnexion et de transfert.

De toute manire, si quelque chose est obligatoire, cela montre que l on pense que c est indispensable. Donc a doit tre propos  tous les rsidents et non  certains d entre eux. Idalement par l tat ou sur un systme de dlgation de service public avec un bnfice limite par contrat

----------


## sanderbe

Bonjour, 




> Gros candidat de quoi ?
> 
> Si ils n'arrivent pas  avoir les 500 signatures j'appelle pas a un gros candidat.
> 
> Si les maires veulent pas donner le parrainage c'est parce que ce sont des extrmistes et c'est pas plus mal en fait.


Pour toi des candidats comme Zemmour ou Le Pen ne sont donc pas reprsentatif d'une partie des franais ? 

C'est donc du marronnage quand un sondage estime  10/15% le score hypothtique ? Mme une tendance ? 

A moins d'tre un ignard ou d'un vnement sorti du chapeau , j'entends assez peu les franais que je connais parler de Poutou, Arthaud, Lassale ou Asselineau ... Plutt de Mlenchon , Zemmour ou Lepen 




> Il y a pourtant une norme diffrence : en 2017, il avait l'appui du PCF, parti qui dispose encore d'un rseau d'lus non ngligeable. Cette anne, les lus PCF, du moins la plupart, donne leur parrainage  Roussel.
> 
> Justement il y a Zemmour; donc, c'est quasiment le mme problme que pour le _lder minimo_, mme si ce n'est pas une question de parti ici : le nombre d'lus susceptibles de parrainer des candidats de la droite souverainiste  se divise entre deux candidats, voire trois avec NDA.
> 
> De facto, il n'y en que quatre qui sont absolument srs d'avoir les 500 signatures : Macron, Pcresse, Roussel et Hidalgo; cela ne devrait pas tre difficile pour Jadot, mais sans doute un peu plus pour Mlenchon, Le Pen, NDA (quoique NDA commence sa recherche presque deux ans avant),   Taubira, et nettement plus difficile pour Eric Zemmour,
> 
> De faon curieuse, les extrmistes Poutou et Arthaud ne semblent pas avoir de difficults  les runir;idem Asselineau, Lassale, etc ...


J'ai beaucoup de mal  comprendre, comment de tels candidats arrivent  avoir 500 parrainages ???!!! Je ne remets pas en cause leur candidatures cependant ...

Drle de conception de la dmocratie dans votre pays ... 

Avec de telles vous risqueriez de vous retrouver avec Jadot au pouvoir ^^ Bienvenue en Absurdie avec un tel guss comme le chantait si bien Sardou  ::aie:: 




> Tu m'attribues une citation qui n'est pas de moi.


Ah mince , dsol , erreur de copi / coll

----------


## sanderbe

Bonsoir, 

Mme Tapie devient la femme la plus pauvre de France : https://www.bfmtv.com/societe/un-cha...2bNaE23XLDdux4  -300  -600 million sur son compte en banque . Et une retraite de 450 .

----------


## Ryu2000

Les gens d'LREM ne sont pas si con en fait :


Drapage de Grald Darmanin : Emmanuel Macron dans une colre noire !



> Comme l'ont prcis nos confrres, cette polmique est arrive au pire moment pour Emmanuel Macron, qui ne devrait plus tarder  prsenter sa candidature  un second mandat. Au sein de la majorit prsidentielle, plusieurs ont jug l'attitude du ministre de l'Intrieur "dplace et maladroite", certains allant jusqu' dire qu'elle tait "irresponsable et totalement misogyne." *Afin d'viter d'autres couacs, qui plus est  deux mois de la prsidentielle, Jean Castex a t missionn pour "surveiller les ministres, voire de les faire taire", a fait savoir RTL. "Le danger vient de chez nous"*, a confi l'entourage du prsident de la Rpublique. Une manire pour Emmanuel Macron d'assurer ses arrires avant une ventuelle entre en campagne...


Ils ont conscience qu'ils ont tendance  dire de la merde. (le truc le plus choquant c'est quand il dit "je pensais qu'on tait sur CNews, mais en fait on est bien sur BFM", comme si la mission de BFM c'tait de soutenir LREM, alors que le milliardaire qui possde ce mdia, peut changer d'avis  tout moment)
Darmanin n'tait pas loin de faire une rfrence  Yoda le prparateur de bodybuilder :


Par contre demander  Jean Castex de s'assurer que les autres ne disent pas de connerie, ce n'est pas une grande ide.

Castex est le premier quand il est question de dire de la merde, par exemple :
https://twitter.com/JeanCASTEX/statu...13407373418498
Il dit "nia nia nia nia la libert ce n'est pas celle de contaminer les autres nia nia nia".
Sauf que les vaccins ne sont pas moins contagieux que les non-vaccins. Donc a ne fonctionne pas son truc, il aurait du changer de phrase.

Les mdias disent n'importe quoi :
Rencontre Macron-Poutine : on sait pourquoi la table tait si dmesurment grande



> Par ce refus, la dlgation franaise a accept que le prsident se plie aux rgles drastiques de distanciation du Kremlin, ce qui signifiait galement labsence de poigne de main. Et des images trs symboliques  Nous savions trs bien que cela signifiait pas de poigne de main et cette longue table. *Mais nous ne pouvions pas accepter quils mettent la main sur lADN du prsident* , a dclar lun des proches dEmmanuel Macron  Reuters.
> 
>  Les Russes nous ont dit que Poutine devait rester dans une bulle sanitaire trs stricte , a insist une autre des sources franaises auprs de Reuters.


 quoi a sert d'avoir l'ADN de quelqu'un ?
Macron a bien du perdre un cheveux ou toucher un truc, donc si quelqu'un voulait rcuprer son ADN il pourrait probablement.

 mon avis si la table tait si grande, c'tait pour rabaisser Macron.
Poutine essayait de lui dire "tu ne pses rien dans l'OTAN, donc ce n'est pas avec toi qu'il faut que je discute si je veux que les choses changent".
https://twitter.com/UPR_Asselineau/s...73208309243906


Les dputs LFI ont raison, la France doit quitter l'OTAN, a ferait chier de partir en guerre  pour les USA.
LFI: lOtan est le bras arm, en particulier en Europe, de lhgmonisme des tats-Unis



> La France doit quitter lOtan! Cest le souhait des dputs de La France Insoumise (LFI), qui dnoncent le manque dindpendance militaire et stratgique de la France. Ils accusent lOtan sous contrle amricain de dtruire les relations franco-russes et dinstaurer le chaos, notamment au Proche et Moyen-Orient. Raction du porte-parole de LFI.


Il y a des blinds  Paris.
Des milliers de manifestants campent aux portes de Paris, la police mobilise



> Le prfet de police Didier Lallement a cr un certain nombre de fourrires provisoires qui (...) permettront avec plusieurs dizaines de vhicules de remorquage de mettre fin  tout blocage, a-t-il dclar. *Des blinds de la gendarmerie ont aussi t dploys dans la capitale*, une premire depuis les manifestations des gilets jaunes fin 2018.

----------


## Pyramidev

Hier, Tatiana Ventse a publi une vido contre Emmanuel Macron et un peu aussi Valrie Pcresse :




C'est  propos des acquisitions de la branche nergie d'Alstom par General Electric en 2014.
Ce n'est pas nouveau, mais il est important de rappeler certaines choses peu de temps avant les lections.

----------


## sanderbe

Bonsoir, 




> Hier, Tatiana Ventse a publi une vido contre Emmanuel Macron et un peu aussi Valrie Pcresse :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> C'est  propos des acquisitions de la branche nergie d'Alstom par General Electric en 2014.
> Ce n'est pas nouveau, mais il est important de rappeler certaines choses peu de temps avant les lections.


Scandale en vu effectivement ... En mme temps fallait s'y attendre ^^  ::lol::

----------


## ABCIWEB

Salut,

Ce message tait initialement post dans le topic Coronavirus, il a plus sa place ici puisque Macron va faire de l'Europe son principal argument lectoral.




> Tu oublies un dtail important. L'UE n'a aucun pouvoir en France, ni dans aucun des 27 tats membres, et tout ce qu'elle peut faire, ce sont des recommandations. Le conseil de l'UE fait des propositions. Chaque pays peut y mettre son vto.
> Donc, si une propositions est acceptes au niveau du conseil europen, c'est bien que la France l'a accepte. La France est donc responsable de son tat.


Non je n'oublies pas. Mais en dehors des _nouvelles_ propositions, il y a le trait de Lisbonne qui tourne en tche de fond et que chaque pays est tenu de respecter. Tu parles comme si ce trait n'existait pas et tu persistes  vouloir n'en tenir aucun compte. Tu crois vraiment que les lobbies et les nolibraux se sont cass le cul  pondre ce trait pour rien, quitte  renier la dmocratie et les rfrendums de 2004 qui taient dfavorables en France et aux Pays Bas (ainsi qu'au RU s'il n'avait pas t annul suite aux deux prcdents refus) ? Non, ils l'ont fait pour imposer un carcan nolibral, ce qui explique que la gauche s'est retrouve allie  la droite souverainiste pour voter contre, car par principe la droite souverainiste n'aime pas les carcans, quels qu'ils soient, qui font perdre les pouvoirs de l'tat.  Et ce dernier point devrait te mettre la puce  l'oreille quant  notre libert d'action.

Au nom de la concurrence libre et non fausse, les tats ne peuvent plus intervenir dans la politique industrielle de leur pays. Il peuvent subventionner telle ou telle entreprise mais sans contre partie. C'est ainsi que suite au covid et aux pnuries de mdicaments en France, certaines entreprises pharmaceutiques ont pu tre subventionnes pour crer des usines de production sur le sol franais mais sans aucune garantie ni engagement d'aucune sorte, pas mme que la production des mdicaments soient rserve en priorit aux franais (reportage "envoy spcial"). Un autre exemple avec Macron qui donne 200 millions (de plus)  Sanofi sans aucune condition sur le maintien des emplois en France. 

C'est galement ainsi qu'EDF doit vendre 1/3 de sa production d'lectricit  bas prix (Arenh)  des concurrents qui en fait n'en sont pas rellement puisque la plupart ne produisent pas d'lectricit, tout cela pour respecter la clause de concurrence libre et non fausse. Et c'est autant d'argent distribu  des pic assiette qui ne fabriquent rien, au dtriment du budget de l'tat, principal actionnaire d'EDF, et donc avec nos impts. Sans quoi EDF aurait eu des problmes sur le march europen, ou d'autres entreprises en reprsailles. Mme les amricains n'auraient pas os tre aussi cons, une concurrence fantme qui ne produit rien, finance en pure perte aux frais de l'tat. Un chef d'oeuvre du nolibralisme franco-europen. 

Mais comme plus c'est con et plus on rit, a parat presque intelligent, limite indispensable pour tre moderne et dans le coup, un vrai kiler. C'est sr qu'aprs avoir aval a, on est vaccin, plus rien ne peut nous tonner, nous rvolter. Et c'est ainsi, ensuite, au passage, qu'un Macron peut se prsenter sans trembler comme un sauveur, en nous offrant en mme temps et en direct s'il vous plait, le spectacle de la destruction des hpitaux publics. a ruissellera un jour nous dit-il, mais pas tout de suite, vous n'avez pas encore assez morfl, c'est moi qui dcide, c'est moi Jupiter, et vive votre sauveur ! Vive notre sauveur dit le bon peuple "raisonnable" et convaincu par ces dmonstrations. Voil le niveau que nous avons atteint, mine de rien, avec la propagande nolibrale, l'acceptation de l'absurde, la banalisation des injustices et des violences de l'tat.

Enfin non, on ne peut donc pas faire ce que l'on veut sans risquer d'importantes reprsailles de toutes sortes,  court ou moyen terme. Ne serait-ce que passer pour le vilain petit canard de l'Europe qui refuse d'appliquer les rgles et qui serait prsent comme un anti europen primaire, et tu peux compter sur les media mainstream dtenus  95% par les milliardaires pour faire le buzz. A ton avis, qu'aurait-on dit d'un prsident Franais qui se serait oppos au plan de relance europen, sous prtexte de refuser d'appliquer les lois antisociales du march du travail europen, en France ?  J'entends dj les commentaires de TF1, BFMTV, CNEWS & co : un isolationniste obscur et irresponsable qui prfre financer des faignants au dtriment des intrts de l'Europe toute entire. Tu mesures le rapport de force et les difficults, le harclement mdiatique et menaces de toutes parts ?




> chaque pays doit traduire dans ses lois les recommandations de l'UE. Mais, il y a plein de faon de faire. Si, en France, on fait de la pire des faons, c'est bien une dcision franco-franaise.


L je suis en partie d'accord avec toi, cela pourrait tre moins pire, mais de l  inverser durablement la tendance, non faut pas rver. Simplement parce que les "recommandations" europennes sont constantes, durables et persistantes, elles savent freiner par tous les moyens ce qui va  l'encontre de la doctrine nolibrale, et attendre un changement de gouvernance ou une occasion qui leur sera favorable pour l'appliquer. Difficile ensuite de changer de direction sans enfreindre ouvertement le rglement europen et subir des pressions et chantages tous azimuts. 

Mais oui, si la France changeait de bord ET que dans le mme temps une trs grosse majorit de pays europens suivait la mme tendance, un espoir serait permis. Ce qui au final demande un alignement des plantes exceptionnel comme je le disais plus haut, d'autant plus que les lections dans les diffrents pays ne sont pas simultanes. En attendant cet alignement improbable que les lobbies et les mdia feront tout pour viter, c'est le trait de Lisbonne qui est de rigueur, pour toujours plus de prcarit et de casse des services publics, au profit des spculateurs et des multinationales. 

Tu n'as pas vu tous les pisodes et tu raisonnes comme si ce trait n'existait pas, mais il existe, il est trs contraignant et surveill par des chiens de garde trs puissants. Et si chaque pays possde un droit de vto pour s'opposer  de nouvelles propositions, chaque pays a donc galement ce mme droit de vto pour s'opposer  toute modification des rgles nolibrales dj existantes incluent dans le trait. 

Mais je comprends bien que pour tre un europen inconditionnel, il vaut mieux oublier la seconde partie de l'quation. Faut dire aussi qu'elle n'est pas trs mdiatise, ne me demandez pas pourquoi.

----------


## Ryu2000

Le gars prend un jet priv pour parcourir 200 km :


Jean Castex critiqu pour ses voyages en avion priv : une  fausse polmique  pour Gabriel Attal



> Entre fvrier 2021 et fvrier 2022, Mediapart relve  16 allers-retours particulirement tonnants ,  effectus dans le cadre de dplacements dans des villes accessibles  moins de 2h15 en train ou en voiture .
> 
> Le Premier ministre aurait par exemple utilis des avions privs pour se dplacer depuis Paris vers Nantes, Bordeaux, Lyon, Angoulme ou encore Caen.


Ce n'est pas trs conomique, ni trs cologique.

=========
EDIT :
La campagne des Jeunes avec Macron se fait larguer par Tinder



> Une campagne de lutte contre l'abstention des JAM a t interdite par l'entreprise amricaine  cause des faux profils qu'elle crait.


Les changements de la page Wikipdia de Marlne Schiappa par son quipe ne passent pas inaperus



> Pour justifier des interventions dans Wikipdia, un conseiller de Marlne Schiappa plaide la dfense antisexisme. La ministre est une des nombreuses personnalits politiques qui tentent denjoliver  leur  article.


Le Maire, Darmanin, Lecornu : les rabatteurs de Macron pour contrer Pcresse (et Philippe)



> Ils connaissent la droite, et pour cause, ils en viennent. Ils enterrent dj Valrie Pcresse, et pour cause, ce sera eux ou elle. Prises de guerre cinq ans avant Eric Woerth, Bruno Le Maire, Grald Darmanin et Sbastien Lecornu sont dsormais les rabatteurs d'Emmanuel Macron. Electeurs ou lus, ils doivent attirer au sein de la majorit prsidentielle de nouveaux venus. Ils ne se ressemblent pas forcment beaucoup, ils n'ont comme point commun que leur pronostic, qui rejoint leur souhait : selon les trois, si la candidate LR brillera, c'est uniquement par son absence au second tour de l'lection prsidentielle. Tous prennent un malin plaisir  s'interroger longuement : si l'on est de droite et que l'on n'aime pas le prsident sortant, quelles bonnes raisons conduiraient donc  choisir Pcresse ?

----------


## Mdinoc

Rcemment je suis tomb sur les posters de Valrie Pcresse, et bien... Avant de voir le nom "Pcresse" en bas, je croyais que c'taient des posters de Marine Le Pen. La dame a clairement dcid de chasser agressivement sur les terres du FN... (et si j'en crois le wiki, a n'est pas nouveau)

----------


## Ryu2000

> La dame a clairement dcid de chasser agressivement sur les terres du FN...


Ben non il y a dj Zemmour.
Je veux bien que les lecteurs du RN soient nombreux, mais quand mme.
Son discours risque de faire peur  certains de ses lecteurs, donc elle doit en changer. Les lecteurs de Pcresse sont les mmes que ceux de Macron. Si elle commence  dire de la merde ils pourraient aller voter pour Macron, donc elle doit faire gaffe.

L elle explique quelle n'est pas comme Zemmour, ni comme le RN.
"UNE PHRASE QUE J'AI PRONONCE DIX FOIS": PCRESSE ASSURE QUE SON UTILISATION DU TERME "GRAND REMPLACEMENT" N'A RIEN D'INDIT



> Interroge  ce sujet ce lundi sur RTL, elle a expliqu ses propos, invoquant une mauvaise comprhension gnrale. "Cette phrase que j'ai prononce c'est une phrase que j'ai prononce dix fois", par exemple lors de la primaire populaire de la droite, a-t-elle assur.
> 
> "*Cela veut dire justement que je ne me rsigne pas aux thories d'ric Zemmour* et aux thories de l'extrme droite parce que je sais qu'une autre voie est possible. C'est ce que j'ai dit hier et tout le monde dit le contraire et me fait dire le contraire", dclare-t-elle.
> 
> Ce n'est pas la premire fois que la candidate LR est interroge sur ce sujet au cours de la campagne, mais elle vitait jusque-l de prononcer ces mots. "Je dteste cette expression parce qu'elle donne le sentiment que tout est foutu", dclarait-elle ainsi en novembre 2021, lors d'un dbat pour la primaire sur LCI. "Moi ce n'est pas ma vision de la politique, ma vision de la politique c'est une vision extrmement volontariste. Il faut avoir le courage de dire, la volont de faire".
> 
> De nouveau fin novembre, sur BFMTV, elle l'avait rpt: "*moi je dteste cette expression*", ajoutant toutefois derrire que le terme renvoyait " une ralit vcue dans un certain nombre de quartiers".


Ceux qui ont crit son discours auraient du trouver une autre expression. C'tait une mauvaise stratgie d'utiliser ce terme.

====
Bref, j'tais venu pour autre chose :
Indemnits prudhomales : des montants en baisse depuis la cration du  barme Macron 



> Selon une tude de deux universitaires qui vient dtre diffuse, la rforme du code du travail de septembre 2017 a entran une diminution des dommages-intrts verss par la justice en cas de licenciement abusif.


Macron aimerait bien que les entreprises puissent virer des travailleurs extremement facilement.
Les gens comme lui appellent a "la *flexiscurit*".
Ils disent que si les entreprises pouvaient recruter et virer les gens facilement, il serait plus facile de trouver du travail.  chaque fois que tu te ferais virer parce que la mission est termine tu devrais retrouver du travail facilement.

Le terme "flexiscurit" est de la novlangue, et c'est une oxymore.
Le vrai terme c'est "prcarisation salariale".

========================
EDIT :
Il a l'air intressant ce livre :
Ministre de la Sant : les  bras casss  qui ont gr le Covid



> Dans son livre  Le Ministre des bras casss , Marc Payet raconte les coulisses du ministre de la Sant, qui a souvent perdu pied pendant la crise.


Je pense que c'est le canard enchain

----------


## Ryu2000

Encore un livre qui semble intressant :
 Les Infiltrs  : rvlations sur lemprise des cabinets de conseil sur lEtat



> Dans  les Infiltrs , Matthieu Aron et Caroline Michel-Aguirre, grands reporters   lObs , lvent le voile sur le monde aussi secret que puissant des consultants qui ont pris le pouvoir au cur de la Sant, la Dfense, lEducation, et dans bien dautres secteurs stratgiques. Le livre sort le 17 fvrier. Extraits exclusifs.


Les cabinets de conseil cotent entre 1,5 et 3 milliards par an  lEtat



> Matthieu Aron et Caroline Michel-Aguirre : On fait comme si les hauts fonctionnaires taient nuls. Mais alors, pourquoi continuer  les embaucher? Les rapports de lInspection des finances, de lIGAS, de la Cour des comptes sont-ils vous  rester lettre morte?


====
Rduction de cots : ltat au tribunal mardi 16 fvrier pour avoir retenu McKinsey



> Le cabinet de conseil franais TNP entend dnoncer le favoritisme dont aurait bnfici le cabinet amricain  qui ltat a allou un march pour laider  rduire les achats de ses  oprateurs .
> 
> Lobjectif de ce march  12 millions deuros est de trouver prs de 200 millions deuros dconomies dici 2022. Laudience est prvue le 16 fvrier.

----------


## Ryu2000

Olivier Vran s'excuse aprs avoir attribu au priv un exploit du service public



> Et le ministre de lister les exemples: la logistique des vaccins, des masques... ou encore la mdicalisation de TGV lors de la premire vague pour dsengorger les hpitaux des rgions les plus touches par le Covid-19 en avril 2020. Quand vous devez quiper un TGV en 48 heures pour transporter 30 malades en coma, intubs, ventils, du Grand Est au sud-est de la France, vous tes contents de trouver des gens qui ont la comptence pour le faire, lance Olivier Vran, rajoutant que ces spcialistes, *ils sont dans le secteur priv, ils ne sont pas dans ladministration ni dans mon ministre*.
> 
> Le problme, cest que ce nest pas le cas. *Ces TGV sanitaires ont t mis en place... via un partenariat 100% services publics*, prcise au HuffPost une source dirigeante  la SNCF TGV-Intercits. Lentourage du ministre nous explique quil y a eu confusion dans sa rponse et tient  sexcuser auprs de tous les professionnels mobiliss. Explications.

----------


## sanderbe

Bonjour, 




> Encore un livre qui semble intressant :
>  Les Infiltrs  : rvlations sur lemprise des cabinets de conseil sur lEtat
> 
> Les cabinets de conseil cotent entre 1,5 et 3 milliards par an  lEtat
> ====
> Rduction de cots : ltat au tribunal mardi 16 fvrier pour avoir retenu McKinsey


Chiffres difiants  :8O:

----------


## Ryu2000

Je partage son analyse :
Jean Lassalle : Macron ne sera pas rlu car il y a une trop grande colre



> Le chiffre de Macron ne tiendra pas car llectorat ne le suit pas sur le passe sanitaire et se souvient des gilets jaunes.


L'tat des choses a du voluer rapidement :
Emmanuel Macron va tre rlu : cette tonnante prdiction dun candidat  llection prsidentielle



> Savoue-t-il dj vaincu ? Dimanche 30 janvier, Jean Lassalle tait invit sur France 2 pour la squence Si jtais prsident, donnant la parole aux candidats  lElyse en avril 2022. Alors que le journaliste de la chane linterrogeait sur sa premire dcision concrte sil tait lu, le prsident du parti Rsistons ! a fait une tonnante prdiction *Il ny aura pas de premire dcision. Puisque Macron va tre rlu, dans l'tat actuel des choses, a annonc Jean Lassalle*, en duplex depuis les Pyrnes-Atlantiques.
> 
> *Les puissances financires qui se sont empares de notre pays lont dores et dj dcid.* Et quand je vois l'adversaire, le drle dadversaire en face, tenant des propos que je croyais disparu de l'espace politique franais, je comprends que les Franais soient trs dsorients, a exprim le dput centriste.


Peut-tre que certains milliardaire propritaire de mdia mettent Zemmour en avant.

Il va se passer des choses avant le 10 avril.

----------


## pmithrandir

Je pense que sa premire prdiction tait la bonne... 
Pas pour les meme raison que lui en revanche...

Il sera rlu parce qu'en face il n y a que des seconds couteaux.

Le Pen est pas au niveau
Zemour on en parle pas
Jadot, Taubira, Roussel, Hidalgo... tous les mmes... pas foutu de s'unir...
Pecresse est une suivante
Et justement lassalle, asselinault, nathalie arthau, etc... ne sont que des guignols dans l'election.

Le seul qui a un peu de niveau, c'est mlenchon en face, et je ne pense pas que ce dernier ai la moindre chance avec son discours et son programme.

Donc il sera rlu, parce qu'il n'y a rien d'autre en face et qu'il incarnera une continuit en France et en Europe.

Au passage, le passe sanitaire retir le 15 mars, juste assez tard pour que l'euphorie de cette libert retrouve tombe en pleine lection...

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Donc il sera rlu, parce qu'il n'y a rien d'autre en face


Le pire, c'est que tu as raison.




> Au passage, le passe sanitaire retir le 15 mars, juste assez tard pour que l'euphorie de cette libert retrouve tombe en pleine lection...


Ah, oui. Toi aussi, tu le vois comme a.   ::lol::

----------


## Ryu2000

> Il sera rlu parce qu'en face il n y a que des seconds couteaux.


Vous tes dprimants.
Moi j'ai envie d'esprer, un second tour sans Macron est possible  :8-): 
J'aime bien les surprises du genre le oui au Brexit et Trump qui gagne la prsidentielle  ::D:  (c'est toujours cool quand tous les sondages se trompent)
Il y a tellement Franais qui le dtestent, il y a tellement d'autres offres politiques.
Pourquoi voter Macron ?
Autant je comprend qu'on puisse s'abstenir, mais je ne comprendrai jamais qu'on puisse voter Macron.
Nous sommes en priode lectoral et LREM fait dj n'importe quoi, si LREM repasse il n'y aura pas de limite, a va tre encore plus violent que les 5 premires annes.




> Le Pen est pas au niveau


Mais de quel niveau vous parlez ?
Si des gens ont envie de voter RN ils le feront, et ils sont peut-tre plus nombreux qu'on pourrait le croire.
Il y a plein d'lecteurs qui s'en foutent des dbats.




> Jadot, Taubira, Roussel, Hidalgo... tous les mmes...


S'il vous plait, ne mlangez pas les torchons et les serviettes.
Je veux bien que Jadot, Taubira, Hidalgo ce soit exactement la mme merde. Mais Roussel est largement au dessus.
Et vous oubliez les plus importants : Nathalie Arthaud et Philippe Poutou. Ce ne sont pas des guignols c'est la vrai gauche  ::love::  ::ave::  ::pingoin2::  ::java::  ::fleur:: 




> Au passage, le passe sanitaire retir le 15 mars, juste assez tard pour que l'euphorie de cette libert retrouve tombe en pleine lection...


On verra
Pour l'instant ils ne parlent que de masque pour le 15 mars.
Et quand ils parlent de suppression de pass, ils parlent d'une suppression partielle.

En tout cas j'ai hte que le pass disparaisse totalement.

----------


## Gunny

> Je pense que sa premire prdiction tait la bonne... 
> Pas pour les meme raison que lui en revanche...
> 
> Il sera rlu parce qu'en face il n y a que des seconds couteaux.
> 
> Le Pen est pas au niveau
> Zemour on en parle pas
> Jadot, Taubira, Roussel, Hidalgo... tous les mmes... pas foutu de s'unir...
> Pecresse est une suivante
> ...


Et pendant ce temps, il joue le diplomate de haute voltige dsintress par la campagne prsidentielle car la crise ukrainienne l'occupe trop. Du coup il vite de se retrouver dans les dbats du bateau pirate d'Astrix dont les autres candidats sont l'quipage, tout en jouant sa meilleure carte (les relations internationales).

----------


## seedbarrett

> tout en jouant sa meilleure carte (les relations internationales).



Quand ta meilleure carte c'est tes checs de vente de sous marin ou d'avion de chasse c'est vraiment que le reste de ta main est dsastreux. Et c'est le cas, il suffit de voir qu'il a peur de dbattre avec Poutou

----------


## pmithrandir

> Quand ta meilleure carte c'est tes checs de vente de sous marin ou d'avion de chasse c'est vraiment que le reste de ta main est dsastreux. Et c'est le cas, il suffit de voir qu'il a peur de dbattre avec Poutou


Pourquoi irait-il se prendre des coups contre poutou qui compte pour rien.

Jamais il ne convaincra un de ses electeurs... en revanche, il peut y perdre quelque chose.

Autant contre Le pen, Pecresse ou JLM...  je comrpendrais... mais la...

----------


## foetus

> Du coup il vite de se retrouver dans les dbats du bateau pirate d'Astrix dont les autres candidats sont l'quipage, tout en jouant sa meilleure carte (les relations internationales).


Le 29 janvier 2022, Gabriel Attal a t envoy pour dfoncer tout le monde et dire que E. Macron n'a pas concurrent (en gros)

20minutes, Prsidentielle 2022 : Emmanuel Macron peut-il se passer des dbats tlviss ?
ouest-france, Prsidentielle. Gabriel Attal  sceptique  sur l'utilit d'un dbat de premier tour pour Macron




> Le porte-parole du gouvernement Gabriel Attal sest dclar  sceptique  samedi 29 janvier dans le Parisien sur lutilit dun dbat avant le premier tour de la prsidentielle pour le quasi-candidat Emmanuel Macron face  des rivaux qui installent, selon lui,  une campagne de morts-vivants .





> Le prsident a toujours montr son intrt pour la confrontation dides. Mais  quoi ressemblerait ce dbat de premier tour ? Douze candidats cherchant pendant 1 h 50 leur moment avec le prsident, qui aurait dix minutes pour leur rpondre. Je suis sceptique face  un tel format qui montrerait surtout un manque dexigence dmocratique





> les couter, tout tait mieux hier et tout sera pire demain. O est la foi dans les Franais ? Notre pays regorge de crativit, daudace. Emmanuel Macron a fait entrer notre pays dans le temps des conqutes. Quand la situation sanitaire et internationale le permettra, il proposera, je lespre, daller plus loin encore pour lavenir





> Concernant les adversaires politiques, ce sniper de la macronie estime que  les partis de gauche sont au bout dun cycle  et qu droite,  il y a y a un mercato entre LR, le RN et Zemmour , un  match  trois  qui  sest transform en triangle des Bermudes .

----------


## Gunny

> Quand ta meilleure carte c'est tes checs de vente de sous marin ou d'avion de chasse c'est vraiment que le reste de ta main est dsastreux. Et c'est le cas, il suffit de voir qu'il a peur de dbattre avec Poutou


Je voulais dire que Macron est apprci et respect  l'tranger. J'ai un peu de mal  comprendre pourquoi (probablement sa tronche), mais la presse internationale en raffole.

----------


## sanderbe

Bonjour, 




> Je voulais dire que Macron est apprci et respect  l'tranger.


Les banques et organismes financiers oui. Les politiques non. 




> J'ai un peu de mal  comprendre pourquoi (probablement sa tronche), mais la presse internationale en raffole.


Quelques mdias mondialistes ^^ peut tre .

----------


## ONTAYG

> Je voulais dire que Macron est apprci et respect  l'tranger. J'ai un peu de mal  comprendre pourquoi (probablement sa tronche), mais la presse internationale en raffole.


Mon fils qui regarde normment les infos internationales, m'a dit qu'il tait apprci par sa gestion conomique de la pandmie.

Le quoi qu'il en cote  permis de maintenir en veille les entreprises ce qui fait qu'elles ont put redmarrer plus rapidement car le personne est rest en "veille".

----------


## Ryu2000

> Je voulais dire que Macron est apprci et respect  l'tranger.


Pas tant que a.
Par exemple dernirement l'histoire du "emmerder les non-vaccins" est mal passe.

Using Harsh Language, Macron Issues a Challenge to the Unvaccinated



> By shocking the nation with a vulgarity three months before presidential elections, Mr. Macron was relaying not only a public health message, but also a political one. He appeared to be calculating that tapping into the growing public anger against the unvaccinated held more potential electoral rewards than the risk of angering an anti-vaccination minority whose support he has little hope of ever getting.


La bonne nouvelle c'est que la stratgie n'a pas fonctionn, il y a plein de gens qui ont perdu leur pass et qui ne recevront pas une dose de plus.
De toute faon le gouvernement ne pourra pas justifier le pass encore trs longtemps. Si a se trouve il y a moins de gens  l'hpital aujourd'hui qu'en 2019  la mme poque, pourtant il y a beaucoup moins de lits aujourd'hui (et peut-tre mme moins de personnel ?).

Macron essaie de se faire passer pour quelqu'un d'important en organisant un sommet.
Why a Putin summit would be a huge risk for Biden



> There are real doubts that the meeting, *brokered by French President Emmanuel Macron*, will ever take place. The White House said Sunday it will go ahead only "if an invasion hasn't happened."


Il y a 2 choses  respecter pour viter que la situation s'envenime :
- L'Ukraine ne doit pas intgrer l'OTAN
- L'Ukraine ne doit pas envahir la Crime

----------


## pmithrandir

Je ne crois pas que lUkraine soit l'agresseur comme tu le sous entends Ryu ici.

Je doute que cette dernire ai voulu envahir la Crime, ils vont continuer  rler, mais c'est act.

En revanche, les deux provinces presque annexes de fait par Poutine cette nuit, a c'est une agression, limite une invasion.

Autant on aurait pu imaginer un processus de sparation pacifique, comme la rvolution de velour, ou l'Ukraine laissait partir 2 provinces qui en dcidait ainsi, selon le droit des peuples  dcider pour eux mme. Autant une dcision unilatrale, aucun scrutin et 150 000 hommes masss  la frontires, c'est juste une dmonstration de force et une agression brutale de la Russie envers l'Ukraine.

Surtout que ca ne peut plus sarrter l.

Dmographiquement, ces 3 retraits d'Ukraine vont avoir un impact important sur la proportion de Russophiles restant en Ukraine. En retirant 3 provinces acquises  la Russie, Poutine en retire aussi les lecteurs.
Donc les candidats pro russes vont tre de plus en plus marginaliss dans ce pays.

Ce qui va mcaniquement, si on laisse parler les urnes, pousser le pays vers l'Europe et l'OTAN.

Poutine ne peut donc pas s'arreter l. Il va devoir envahir l'Ukraine et en prendre le pouvoir, que ca soit aujourd'hui ou dans 4-5 ans quand les russes seront encore plus marginaliss.

----------


## Gunny

> Je ne crois pas que lUkraine soit l'agresseur comme tu le sous entends Ryu ici. [...]


L'autre gros problme, c'est qu'il est extrmement difficile de faire confiance  Poutine maintenant. Il n'a jamais t clair sur ce qu'il veut rellement et il se torche volontiers avec les accords qu'il a sign quand a lui chante. C'est un mlange dangereux. Comment signer un quelconque accord de paix qui soit pris au srieux ? Il y a plusieurs solutions qui pourraient apaiser voire rsoudre la situation (ce que tu mentionnes, ou que l'Ukraine se dclare neutre par exemple), mais elles laissent l'Ukraine vulnrable  Poutine. Si on avait deux acteurs de bonne foi cela pourrait suffire, mais avec Poutine on arrive dans des situations intenables.

----------


## sanderbe

Bonjour, 




> Je ne crois pas que lUkraine soit l'agresseur comme tu le sous entends Ryu ici. [...]


Suffit de respecter les accords de 2014 ... que personne ne respecte . Les russes ne sont pas les plus "mauvais" dans l'histoire.  ::?:

----------


## pmithrandir

Enfin, entre ne pas respecter des accords avec quelques chauffoures... et masser 150 000 hommes... c'est pas le mme degr de non respect.

Encore une fois, Poutine serait venu avec le plan suivant : 
 - les regions sparatistes veulent nous rejoindre
 - comment pouvons-nous mettre en oeuvre cette volont, et la confirmer

On aurait pu discuter. Un processus sur 5-10 ans aurait t mis en place avec un ou plusieurs votes pour valuer la volont de la population, et selon le rsultat on aurait pu agir dans la transparence et pour le bien de la population.

Mais Poutine s'en contrefiche de ces deux provinces... il a besoin de montrer qu'il a la plus grosse pour faire oublier son bilan  l'intrieur et viter que la population ne prenne le temps de remettre en question son rgne. Donc il a besoin d'une guerre pour cela.

----------


## Ryu2000

Apparemment il y a un gars qui s'appelle Clment Beaune qui doit tre secrtaire d'Etat aux Affaires europennes qui dit de la merde :
"COMPLICIT" DE FILLON AVEC POUTINE: APPEL PAR FILLON, MACRON PREND SES DISTANCES AVEC LES CRITIQUES DE BEAUNE



> Selon Valrie Pcresse, Franois Fillon "a appel Emmanuel Macron pour s'tonner et s'indigner de ces propos et Emmanuel Macron a dsavou Monsieur Beaune". *D'aprs nos informations, le prsident de la Rpublique a en effet pris ses distances avec les critiques du secrtaire d'Etat  l'encontre de Franois Fillon.*


Les Rpublicains complices de Poutine: Fillon a appel Macron qui aurait dsavou Beaune, selon Pcresse



> Interroge ce mardi, Valrie Pcresse a vertement rpondu  Clment Beaune au micro de France Inter, dnonant des propos indignes. Surtout, la candidate des Rpublicains a assur que Franois Fillon avait appel Emmanuel Macron pour s'tonner et s'indigner des propos de son secrtaire d'tat. *Emmanuel Macron a dsavou M. Beaune, donc je pense qu'il faudrait que la campagne ne soit pas l'occasion de sombrer dans l'indignit la plus totale*, a-t-elle affirm. Et d'ajouter : Emmanuel Macron est aujourd'hui en charge de l'Union europenne, il est en charge de cette grande responsabilit. *Je pense que a ne tolre pas des petites polmiques politiciennes de campagne.*
> 
> *Moi je suis dans l'opposition, mais je fais preuve de dignit. Et je n'attaque pas le prsident de la Rpublique mme quand j'ai le sentiment qu'il instrumentalise une cause internationale  des fins lectorales*, a galement fustig la prsidente de la rgion le-de-France, en campagne pour l'lection prsidentielle. *Je fais preuve de dignit et j'attends aussi de la majorit qu'elle fasse preuve d'un peu de dignit dans cette affaire*, a-t-elle poursuivi, voquant des *attaques purement politiciennes*.





> Mais Poutine s'en contrefiche de ces deux provinces... il a besoin de montrer qu'il a la plus grosse pour faire oublier son bilan  l'intrieur et viter que la population ne prenne le temps de remettre en question son rgne. Donc il a besoin d'une guerre pour cela.


Tiens c'est marrant si on met "Biden"  la place de Poutine le paragraphe fonctionne beaucoup mieux.

Poutine a un mauvais bilan ?
La Russie se portait mieux avant qu'il n'ait des responsabilits ?
C'est plutt Biden d'une guerre (froide ou pas) pour regagner un peu de popularit.
Vu toutes les sanctions que subit la Russie, c'est impressionnant qu'elle se porte encore aussi bien.

Entendre parler d'Ukraine et de Biden a me rappelle un truc :
Le fils de Joe Biden vis par une enqute fdrale sur sa situation fiscale



> Le New York Times, citant des sources anonymes proches de l'enqute, a rapport qu'elle avait t ouverte fin 2018 et incluait des investigations sur de "potentielles violations criminelles" des lois fiscales. 
> 
> Le prsident sortant Donald Trump a qualifi, au cours de la campagne prsidentielle la famille Biden, d'"entreprise criminelle", pointant notamment *les affaires de Hunter Biden en Ukraine* et en Chine au moment o son pre tait vice-prsident de Barack Obama (2009-2017). 
> 
> *Il accuse notamment Joe Biden d'avoir obtenu le limogeage d'un procureur ukrainien pour protger de poursuites pour corruption contre une entreprise gazire, Burisma, dont son fils sigeait alors au conseil d'administration.* 
> 
> Cette "affaire ukrainienne" avait valu  Donald Trump une procdure historique en destitution aprs avoir t accus par l'opposition dmocrate d'avoir abus de ses fonctions prsidentielles en faisant pression sur l'Ukraine pour qu'elle enqute sur son rival politique et les activits commerciales de son fils.

----------


## David_g

> Bonjour, 
> Suffit de respecter les accords de 2014 ... que personne ne respecte . Les russes ne sont pas les plus "mauvais" dans l'histoire.


Ou alors il suffit que la Russie respecte le mmorandum de Budapest de 1994 o elle s'engage  prserver l'intgrit territoriale de l'Ukraine (en change du dsarmement des capacits nuclaires de l'Ukraine).

----------


## sanderbe

Bonsoir, 

Une tribune contre Trudeau : https://lecourrierdesstrateges.fr/20...xhg_4ESbK63Z0w

----------


## escartefigue

> Bonsoir, 
> 
> Une tribune contre Trudeau : https://lecourrierdesstrateges.fr/20...xhg_4ESbK63Z0w


En quelques clics sur la toile, on dcouvre que l'auteur de cette tribune, Eric Verhaeghe, est un adepte des milieux conspirationnistes.
Ce qui n'inspire gure confiance quant  ses crits...

----------


## Franois M.

> En quelques clics sur la toile, on dcouvre que l'auteur de cette tribune, Eric Verhaeghe, est un adepte des milieux conspirationnistes.
> ...


Disons qu'on dcouvre que Conspiracy Watch l'affirme ce qui n'est pas tout  fait la mme chose(ce qui nexclut pas que cette personne soit un adepte des milieux conspirationnistes, simplement cette affirmation est d'une source unique ).

On notera que les info de l'article sont sources.

Donc, de mme qu'il arrive parfois que des hypocondriaques soient vraiment malades ou que des paranoaques aient rellement des ennemis, le fait que l'auteur puisse tre un adepte  des milieux conspirationnistes n'invalide pas ipso facto le contenu de l'article.

----------


## Cincinnatus

> Disons qu'on dcouvre que Conspiracy Watch l'affirme ce qui n'est pas tout  fait la mme chose(ce qui nexclut pas que cette personne soit un adepte des milieux conspirationnistes, simplement cette affirmation est d'une source unique ).
> 
> On notera que les info de l'article sont sources.
> 
> Donc, de mme qu'il arrive parfois que des hypocondriaques soient vraiment malades ou que des paranoaques aient rellement des ennemis, le fait que l'auteur puisse tre un adepte  des milieux conspirationnistes n'invalide pas ipso facto le contenu de l'article.


Vu le ton de l'article, l'intention "complotiste" ne fait gure de doute.

----------


## Franois M.

> Vu le ton de l'article, l'intention "complotiste" ne fait gure de doute.



Sur le fond tous les lments fournis dans l'article sont sourcs et vrifiables; l'interprtation peut en revanche tre discute.
Sinon, sur la forme, affirmer  que Trudeau est une ignoble crapule progressiste, partisan du multiculturalisme, c'est complotiste ? Non, dsol, c'est la ralit, hlas pour le Canada.

----------


## BenoitM

> Sur le fond tous les lments fournis dans l'article sont sourcs et vrifiables; l'interprtation peut en revanche tre discute.
> Sinon, sur la forme, affirmer  que Trudeau est une ignoble crapule progressiste, partisan du multiculturalisme, c'est complotiste ? Non, dsol, c'est la ralit, hlas pour le Canada.


Ah non maintenant Trudeau est un infme tyran qui empche la libert d'expression vu ce qu'il a fait avec les camionneur.

----------


## Ryu2000

Je crois que les gens de GreenPeace ne sont pas totalement satisfait du bilan de Macron :
Ecologie et climat : quel est le bilan dEmmanuel Macron ?



> En rsum
> A lissue du quinquennat dEmmanuel Macron, la France ne respecte pas ses engagements climatiques. Alors que le Prsident franais se posait en garant du respect de lAccord de Paris, qui vise  limiter le rchauffement climatique  1,5C, il a lui-mme pitin cet accord. Fait historique, lEtat franais a t reconnu coupable par la justice de  prjudice cologique , caus par le non-respect de ses engagements.Emmanuel Macron na pas respect sa promesse de fermer la totalit des centrales  charbon avant la fin de son mandat. Par ailleurs, *il a nou des alliances toxiques avec des Etats soutenant le recours au gaz fossile, une nergie pourtant fortement mettrice de gaz  effet de serre.*Plusieurs dizaines de milliards deuros dargent public franais ont t accordes aux nergies fossiles (ptrole et gaz). La France fait partie de la quinzaine de pays europens qui subventionnent davantage les nergies fossiles que les nergies renouvelables ! Et elle est le seul Etat europen  ne pas avoir rempli ses objectifs de dveloppement des nergies renouvelables.Les missions de gaz  effet de serre dues aux transports ont quasiment stagn durant le quinquennat dEmmanuel, alors quil y a urgence  les rduire drastiquement. Les rares mesures prises et les reculades dans ce domaine font perdre un temps prcieux pour le climat.Ct transition agricole, outre la promesse non tenue de sortie du glyphosate et le recul sur les drogations accordes aux nonicotinodes, des pesticides tueurs dabeilles, Emmanuel Macron a continu  dfendre un modle productiviste et agro-industriel polluant. Rsultat : les missions de gaz  effet de serre de ce secteur (2e plus gros metteur en France) ont elles aussi stagn.Les grands discours dEmmanuel Macron sur la biodiversit ont t trs peu suivis dactes concrets, que ce soit sur les ocans ou la dforestation en Amrique du Sud lie par exemple  nos importations de soja pour nourrir nos levages industriels.Ce quinquennat aura t galement marqu par une rpression d'une ampleur indite  lencontre des mouvements cologistes, dnonce par les organisations de dfense des droits humains


Le bilan conomique n'est pas top non plus, j'ai vu des articles qui mettent tous sur le dos du Covid, alors que a allait dj trs mal avant (sinon il n'y aurait pas eu autant de gilets jaunes)

----------


## Pyramidev

Dans l'actualit :
Emmanuel Macron officialise sa candidature  llection prsidentielle dans une  lettre aux Franais Castex annonce la suspension du pass vaccinal et la fin du masque en intrieur hors transports le 14 mars

 propos d'Emmanuel Macron, il y a un mois, j'avais relay une vido de BLAST sur les dpenses du gouvernement envers les cabinets de conseil dont McKinsey & Company. Aujourd'hui, Tatiana Jarzabek (alias Tatiana Ventse) a publi une vido sur ce sujet, que je relaie aussi :




Parmi les dpenses envers les cabinets de conseil, beaucoup ont t faites pendant la gestion de la crise sanitaire, sous le motif que notre gouvernement n'tait pas capable de la grer tout seul.

Comme Jean Castex a annonc la prochaine suspension du passe vaccinal (pas la suppression, hein, juste la suspension), c'est l'occasion de relayer une vido de Mathilde Panot publie le 24 fvrier pour nous rafrachir un peu la mmoire avec une chronologie de la gestion de la crise sanitaire :




On voit l'efficacit de l'appel  ces cabinets de conseil dans la gestion de la crise sanitaire.  ::roll:: 

En avril et en juin, il faudrait virer du pouvoir les escrocs qui nous gouvernent.

----------


## sanderbe

Bonsoir, 




> 


Effarant comme situation .  ::?:   :8O: 

Si je comprend, bien avec les donnes de votre dbat de 2019 le quidam moyen devient non plus administr, il devient client d'une administration ? Heu pardon d'un "bureau de service" ?  ::weird:: 

Ce qui donne lieu a des situations ubuesques : inversion "logique" des causes et consquences ... "La politique des cabinets de conseil" c'est s'attaquer aux consquences et non aux causes ... Ce qui est en dpit du bon sens .

Pour imager la situation. Il faut imaginer que vous devez changer de chaudire et que vous payez des dizaines de chauffagistes qui vous diront de faire tel ou tel truc. Au final vous dpensez tellement en conseil qui ne servent  rien . Sauf  "ne pas remplacer" votre chaudire. Jusqu'au jour ou tout vous pte  la tronche pour avoir fait la politique de l'autruche ... Forcement vous avez tellement dilapid d'argent que vous tes fauch.

Je comprend mieux le pognon de dingue qui est dpens.  ::?:

----------


## ABCIWEB

> Bonsoir, 
> 
> Effarant comme situation .  
> 
> Si je comprend, bien avec les donnes de votre dbat de 2019 le quidam moyen devient non plus administr, il devient client d'une administration ? Heu pardon d'un "bureau de service" ? 
> 
> Ce qui donne lieu a des situations ubuesques : inversion "logique" des causes et consquences ... "La politique des cabinets de conseil" c'est s'attaquer aux consquences et non aux causes ... Ce qui est en dpit du bon sens .


Il y a longtemps qu'on a renonc au bon sens, idologiquement ce n'est plus  la mode. La mode c'est du grand foutage de gueule, balanc en pleine face, et que l'on doit trouver intelligent, parce que c'est l'avenir et pis c'est tout. Et oui c'est un changement total de paradigme. 

Aujourd'hui on doit considrer, la privatisation de l'tat comme un signe de modernit, les suppressions de lits dans les hpitaux comme un progrs et plus globalement la disparition des services publics comme une ncessit. 

On doit vnrer la mondialisation exacerbe comme un signe d'ouverture et de conqute, et notre perte de contrle et d'autonomie comme une aventure dsirable. 

On est pas l pour parler vacances, on est l pour parler comptitivit, et bosser, bosser, bosser, et prendre des risques. C'est a la nouvelle aventure, c'est boulot et prcarit. 

Ne parlons plus service, parlons client. Ne parlons plus de social, non plus d'entraide et de respect. Ne parlons plus loisirs, ne parlons plus humain, soyons modernes !

Il faut effectivement avoir perdu beaucoup de bon sens pour trouver ce projet enviable. Et quand on pense que c'est le projet d'un prsident qui se prtend centriste, on se rend compte de l'ampleur du changement de paradigme. Tant pis pour l'humanit, pour l'cologie et la plante, ce sont des sujets secondaires. Mais monsieur est trop occup pour venir se justifier... 

Tant pis pour la dmocratie, on n'en est plus  a prs, on a pris l'habitude ! Et puis tout a ne sont que des broutilles, monsieur est notre sauveur et pis c'est tout.

Voil l'tat du bon sens des centristes en France le 06/03/2022. Prenons date, il nous promet pire.

----------


## Ryu2000

Emmanuel Macron envisage de repousser l'ge de la retraite  65 ans



> Soixante-quatre ans, ce serait un peu court. Selon des sources concordantes et proches du dossier, Emmanuel Macron envisage dsormais de porter la retraite  65 ans s'il est rlu  la prsidence de la Rpublique le mois prochain. Jusqu' l'abandon du projet de loi de rforme des retraites, en raison de la crise du Covid, en mars 2020, la cible tait plutt 64 ans. Il s'agissait d'ailleurs non pas de relever l'ge lgal d'ouverture des droits, mais d'inventer un  ge pivot  n'ayant pas valeur de couperet.


De toute faon a finira par arriver.  ::(:

----------


## sanderbe

Bonsoir, 




> Emmanuel Macron envisage de repousser l'ge de la retraite  65 ans
> 
> De toute faon a finira par arriver.


Il suffirait de faire plus simple . Faire sauter la notion d'age lgal . Un ami RH en France m'a parlait d'une loi franaise qui autorise de travailler jusqu' 70 ans maximum. Age  partir du quel , un patron est en droit de vous forcer  prendre votre retraite.

C'est simple et efficace  ::lol::

----------


## ABCIWEB

> Emmanuel Macron envisage de repousser l'ge de la retraite  65 ans
> 
> De toute faon a finira par arriver.


Surtout si tu le dit.

Il avait dit 64 ans durant sa tentative de rforme avant covid, il dit maintenant 65 ans. Merci Poutine. Il aurait pu dire 70 ans a n'aurait choqu personne. Il peut bien dire n'importe quoi, c'est notre sauveur, c'est notre prophte. La guerre rend aveugle.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Surtout si tu le dit.


Vu la vitesse  laquelle Macron a creus la dette avec toutes ses conneries, il faudra bien faire quelque chose.




> Il aurait pu dire 70 ans a n'aurait choqu personne. Il peut bien dire n'importe quoi, c'est notre sauveur, c'est notre prophte. La guerre rend aveugle.


Personne ne gobe a !
Ils sont compltement con de parler de guerre, regardez cet abrutis par exemple :
Aprs avoir voqu une "guerre conomique" contre Moscou, Bruno Le Maire revient sur ses propos
On ne menace pas un pays comme a. C'est grave ce que font les gens comme Bruno Le Maire.
a n'aide pas la France du tout. Ils ne pensent pas que dire ce genre de truc a des consquences. Quand la paix va revenir, on aura bien l'air con. Il suffit que le prsident Ukrainien arrte de demander derejoindre l'Otan et qu'il s'arrange avec la Russie pour le statut de la Crime et des rpubliques sparatistes.

Beaucoup de Franais se proccupent beaucoup plus du prix des carburants que de la situation en Ukraine et ils ont bien raison.

===
Bon sinon :
Une facture de chauffage  345 159 euros : lempreinte nergtique de llyse pingle



> Rsultat, en 2020, les factures de chauffage slvent  345 159 euros et les factures dlectricit  412 881 euros, ce qui correspond  2 246 602 kWh et 278 463 litres de fioul. Autrement dit, selon ltiquette DPE (diagnostic de performance nergtique), llyse serait class  la lettre E sur lchelle qui va de A  G.


Un proche collaborateur de Macron :
Institut Montaigne : Laurent Bigorgne admet avoir drogu sa collgue et sa femme  leur insu



> L'ex-directeur du thinktank libral a t entendu par la police judiciaire de Paris. Laurent Bigorgne comparatra le jeudi 10 mars 2022 devant la justice pour avoir drogu sa collgue avec de la MDMA.
> (...)
> Laurent Bigorgne s'est toujours prsent comme une personne proche du prsident Emmanuel Macron.


===
Il parait que Macron s'est fait virer des ngociations.



> https://twitter.com/E2Villiers/statu...74896286076929
> Le Pdt Macron aurait t cart pour que les ngociations de paix en Ukraine puissent avancer. Cest ce que lon  apprend avec tonnement en coutant un spcialiste  l#hdpros2 
> Le Pdt Macron fait des photos au tlphone en noir et blanc mais le tlphone nest pas branch.

----------


## Franois M.

> Un ami RH en France m'a parlait d'une loi franaise qui autorise de travailler jusqu' 70 ans maximum. Age  partir du quel , un patron est en droit de vous forcer  prendre votre retraite.


C'est presque exact, nonobstant la formulation plus qu'approximative (ce qui est courant ici) : il n'existe bien entendu pas de loi autorisant  travailler jusqu tel ou tel ge ou interdisant de travailler aprs tel ou tel ge et heureusement (mme si  on peut de plus en plus en douter, on est encore en rpublique et chacun a le droit de faire ce qu'il veut de son temps). 

Il existe en revanche  une disposition rglementaire du code du travail s'appuyant sur un article lgislatif du code de la SS autorisant un employeur  prononcer la mise  la retraite d'office d'un salari de plus de 70 ans sans que celui ci puisse s'y opposer.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Ils sont compltement con de parler de guerre, regardez cet abrutis par exemple


Tu appelles a comment, toi, un pays qui envahit un autre pays avec son arme ?  ::roll:: 

C'est marrant, parce que je me souviens de tes discours sur le cot "va-t-en-guerre" des USA, surtout des dmocrates, et tes "Poutine ne veut pas la guerre".

C'est con, hein ? Finalement, le va-t-en-guerre c'est Poutine et les raisonnables c'est les USA ! 

Mme ton pote Trump veut dtruire Moscou ! 

a devrait, si tu rflchissais un peu, te calmer sur tes interventions et tes affirmations tranche. Mais, non, mme pas !  ::roll::

----------


## sanderbe

Bonjour, 




> Vu la vitesse  laquelle Macron a creus la dette avec toutes ses conneries, il faudra bien faire quelque chose.


Augmenter les taxes et les impots  tous les niveaux ... C'est le contribuable, consommateur  qui payeront.




> Beaucoup de Franais se proccupent beaucoup plus du prix des carburants que de la situation en Ukraine et ils ont bien raison.


Parfaitement. 

Et un gouvernement qui en pleine priode lectoral dit "l'hiver prochain vous devrez vous serrer la ceinture" . Il devrait plutot dire "voter pour moi si vous tes masos" .

----------


## BenoitM

> Tu appelles a comment, toi, un pays qui envahit un autre pays avec son arme ?


Ca s'appelle une mission spciale de libration et parfois de une mission de dnazification (bon seul problme c'est qu'il y a 40 millions de nazis...)

----------


## Ryu2000

> je me souviens de tes discours sur le cot "va-t-en-guerre" des USA, surtout des dmocrates


Ben justement aujourd'hui en est une illustration de plus !
C'est clairement les USA qui ont motivs l'Ukraine a provoquer la Russie. (En plus on sait que Hunter Biden est en affaire en Ukraine.)

La Russie ne fait que contre attaquer, les provocations viennent de l'Ukraine, l'Ukraine est all trop loin et maintenant les consquences arrivent.
La France n'a rien a voir l dedans, ce n'est pas notre problme.
a me faisait dj chier quand on finanait le terrorisme en Syrie, mais l c'est encore pire.

Cette histoire d'Ukraine pourrait tre rgl trs vite, il faut juste un peu de ngociation entre l'Ukraine et la Russie.
En principe l'OTAN ne devrait pas s'tendre.
Bon bref, c'est pas le topic, j'en ai rien  foutre de ces histoires, je suis press que a se finisse qu'on en entende plus parler et qu'on passe  autre chose.

----------


## Franois M.

> Ben justement aujourd'hui en est une illustration de plus !
> C'est clairement les USA qui ont motivs l'Ukraine a provoquer la Russie. (En plus on sait que Hunter Biden est en affaire en Ukraine.).


Tu n'as vraiment pas honte de falsifier les faits ainsi ? C'est intolrable de devoir supporter ce genre de dlire.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Ben justement aujourd'hui en est une illustration de plus !
> C'est clairement les USA qui ont motivs l'Ukraine a provoquer la Russie. (En plus on sait que Hunter Biden est en affaire en Ukraine.)


Comment est-ce que tu arrives  dire des trucs pareils !  :8O: 
C'est incroyable.

----------


## DevTroglodyte

> Comment est-ce que tu arrives  dire des trucs pareils ! 
> C'est incroyable.


On parle de quelqu'un qui trouvait les affirmations de Trump intelligentes, hein. Donc qu'il affirme que l'invasion de l'Ukraine c'est  cause du parti Dmocrate, a ne devrait pas t'tonner  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Mat.M

d'un autre ct Ryu2000 n'a pas tort non plus c'est pas pour rien que l'on parle de politique expansionniste,hgmonique des USA.
Sans doute un agissement du complexe militaro-industriel amricain pour vendre des armes....thorie du complot quand tu nous tiens  ::mouarf::

----------


## Bubu017

> La Russie ne fait que contre attaquer, les provocations viennent de l'Ukraine, l'Ukraine est all trop loin et maintenant les consquences arrivent.


Qu'a donc fait l'Ukraine pour toi pour mriter de se prendre des bombes sur la gueule ?

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Qu'a donc fait l'Ukraine pour toi pour mriter de se prendre des bombes sur la gueule ?


C'est pourtant simple. Elle n'a pas accepte que la Russie soutienne des indpendantistes en leur fournissant armes et soldats, elle n'a pas accept que la Russie annexe la Crime, elle a voulu tre libre de ses choix politiques et d'alliances, prfrant s'allier avec les USA et intgre l'OTAN plutt que de rester sous la coupe de Poutine, et elle a frapp  la porte de l'UE. Bref, elle est coupable de vouloir tre un pays libre ! Les salauds !  ::calim2::

----------


## sanderbe

Bonjour, 




> Comment est-ce que tu arrives  dire des trucs pareils ! 
> C'est incroyable.


Le gouvernement centrale ukrainien ne peut s'en prendre qu' lui mme, face  un soulvement des minorits russophones . Refus du gouv central de Kiev de laisser ces minorits commercer avec la Russie par exemple ou d'avoir des changes sociaux culturels ... 

Non respects des accords de Minsk , non respect des accords de 2014 , de la chute du mur ... Bref non respect d'engagement. 

Donc oui l'Ukraine a aussi sa part de responsabilit  endosser.

----------


## Franois M.

> On parle de quelqu'un qui trouvait les affirmations de Trump intelligentes, hein. Donc qu'il affirme que l'invasion de l'Ukraine c'est  cause du parti Dmocrate, a ne devrait pas t'tonner


C'est rien, en  plus il trouve Mlenchon crdible c'est pire.

----------


## seedbarrett

Non respects des accords de Minsk 

 ::arrow::  Ce sont des accords entre l'URSS et l'Ukraine, la Russie tant une autre entit ils sont caduquent

non respect des accords de 2014 
 ::arrow::  Ah oui, et envoyer des bombes sur les civils c'tait dans cet accord ? Reconnaitre les rebels qu'il a financ, c'est dans ce protocole ? 
 Bref non respect d'engagement.
 ::arrow::  Que la russie ne respecte pas non plus. Pourtant tu vois pas l'ukraine menacer le monde entier avec leur arme et missiles

----------


## Franois M.

La chose qu'on peut reprocher  l'Ukraine (enfin, qu'elle peut se reprocher surtout) c'est davoir pouss la navet jusqu signer le mmorandum de Budapest en 1994; si elle ne l'avait pas fait, ils seraient tranquilles.

Je pense qu'ils doivent s'en bouffer les c*lles.

----------


## sanderbe

Bonsoir, 




> Non respects des accords de Minsk 
> 
>  Ce sont des accords entre l'URSS et l'Ukraine, la Russie tant une autre entit ils sont caduquent
> 
> non respect des accords de 2014 
>  Ah oui, et envoyer des bombes sur les civils c'tait dans cet accord ? Reconnaitre les rebels qu'il a financ, c'est dans ce protocole ? 
>  Bref non respect d'engagement.
>  Que la russie ne respecte pas non plus. Pourtant tu vois pas l'ukraine menacer le monde entier avec leur arme et missiles


Tu as la mmoire un peu courte mon cher ami ...

En Ukraine se trouve :

un regiment militaire ouvertement nazi / skinned (voir le regiment d'azov ... )
l'Ukraine est une plaque tournante de la mafia des pays de l'est trs dpendante de la mafia ... Dont on retrouve de la diaspora en Pologne, Roumanie, Balkan et j'en passe ...
la corruption politique/civil en Ukraine est sensiblement la mme qu'en Russie ... 

Tu peux empiler d'autres problmes politico-socio-culturel :

* L'Ukraine et la Russie ne sont pas tournes sur le mme modle de socit. La Russie est le "modle slave" par excellence. L'Ukraine a le cul entre deux chaise. Une partie oriente occident, une partie oriente slave. 

* Noter que l'Ukraine est un pays alli de la Turquie . Turquie pays musulman ET conservateur avec un gouvernement  limite raciste ... Erdogan n'aime pas Israel pourtant la diaspora isralienne est fortement prsente en Ukraine. On parle donc ici de pays et de conflit interethniques religieux.

* Autre point  souligner . Entre la fin 1945 jusqu' nos jours, une partie des collaborateurs du rgime nazi a suivi l'ex empire Ottoman, l'actuelle Turquie . L'idologie s'est propage  bas bruit dans maintenant d'actuels pays de l'ex URSS, autour et en Ukraine ... Et ces courants politiques nausabonds ne sont pas du tout du gout de la Russie ...

* Poutine ne supporte pas les conflits interethniques et religieux ... Depuis son arrive au pouvoir, les diffrents courants religieux en Russie vivent dans une certaines paix et harmonies ... Hors contexte de la Tchtchnie. En Russie les orthodoxes  catholiques et musulmans ne se tapent sur la gueule comme c'est le cas en Irak ou en Syrie ... Poutine gre le pays d'une main de fer sur ce plan l (cela est discutable sur certains points il est vrai).

* L'actuelle "guerre" se rvle en fait plutt une forme dinsurrections de sparatistes pro/anti russes/occidentaux ... Vouloir envoyer des armes  l'un comme  l'autre de la part de la Russie ou de l'UE/USA c'est attiser le conflit . Donc tout , sauf ce qu'il faut faire ... 

Comprendre le contexte Ukrainien ne se limite pas dire la Russie est la mchante et l'Ukraine la gentil . Non non non, c'est beaucoup plus compliqu. 

----

Pour rpondre  tes questions : 




> Ah oui, et envoyer des bombes sur les civils c'tait dans cet accord ? Reconnaitre les rebels qu'il a financ, c'est dans ce protocole ?


L'UE/USA financent des rebelles russophobes, La Russie finance des rebelles occidentauxphobes ... Donc ce qu'on reproche  l'un , la Russie est parfaitement en droit de nous le reprocher aussi ! Et a c'est ce qu'on ne dit pas ! 




> Que la russie ne respecte pas non plus. Pourtant tu vois pas l'ukraine menacer le monde entier avec leur arme et missiles


Pas l'Ukraine directement, un soit disant pays "alli". Les USA pointent des missiles Patriots sur la Russie depuis la Pologne ou les pays Baltes ... C'est normal aussi ? 

Avant de critiquer la Russie, merci aussi de faire le balai devant la porte des USA.

----------


## BenoitM

> Bonsoir, 
> 
> 
> 
> Tu as la mmoire un peu courte mon cher ami ...
> 
> En *Russie* se trouve :
> 
> un regiment militaire ouvertement nazi / skinned (voir le regiment d'azov ... )
> ...


Donc faut bombarder la Russie  :;): 




> * L'Ukraine et la Russie ne sont pas tournes sur le mme modle de socit. La Russie est le "modle slave" par excellence. L'Ukraine a le cul entre deux chaise. Une partie oriente occident, une partie oriente slave.
> * Noter que l'Ukraine est un pays alli de la Turquie . Turquie pays musulman ET conservateur avec un gouvernement  limite raciste ... Erdogan n'aime pas Israel pourtant la diaspora isralienne est fortement prsente en Ukraine. On parle donc ici de pays et de conflit interethniques religieux.


Euh La Turquie est aussi notre alli (il parrait)
La Russie a bien vendu du matriel militaire  la Turquie donc il me semble +- alli...




> L'UE/USA financent des rebelles russophobes, La Russie finance des rebelles occidentauxphobes ... Donc ce qu'on reproche  l'un , la Russie est parfaitement en droit de nous le reprocher aussi ! Et a c'est ce qu'on ne dit pas !


La Russie y envoi aussi beaucoup de ses soldats s'y faire tuer  :;):  (on parle de 500  2000 soldats russe mort dans le Donbass)




> Pas l'Ukraine directement, un soit disant pays "alli". Les USA pointent des missiles Patriots sur la Russie depuis la Pologne ou les pays Baltes ... C'est normal aussi ?
> 
> Avant de critiquer la Russie, merci aussi de faire le balai devant la porte des USA.


Bon les patriotes  sont des missiles sol-air. Donc ca ne menace pas vraiment la Russie (sauf si c'est avions veulent entrer dans le territoire polonais).

Aprs la Russie dispose de nombreux missiles nuclaires qui logiquement suffisent  se protger de toute menace. (raison pour laquelle on intervient pas en Ukraine).

Aussi la Russie devrait se demander pourquoi tous les pays autour d'elles sont plus attir par l'UE/OTAN que par elles. 

Pas sur que lintervenions russe va aider les "pro"-russe en Ukraine  ::):

----------


## sanderbe

Bonsoir, 




> Donc faut bombarder la Russie


Trs mauvaise ide ... 




> Euh La Turquie est aussi notre alli (il parait)


C'est une vaste blague ... La Turquie membre de l'Otan qui fout le bordel en Syrie , avec les Kurdes par exemples ... en pilonnant les Peshmergas ?




> La Russie a bien vendu du matriel militaire  la Turquie donc il me semble +- alli...


L'Ukraine, les pays baltes , la Techequie ont du matos russe encore en service ... Camion Oural , 4x4 Gaz ...




> La Russie y envoi aussi beaucoup de ses soldats s'y faire tuer  (on parle de 500  2000 soldats russe mort dans le Donbass)


Tu as aussi des sparatistes , arms par l'une ou l'autre des armes ... Aprs c'est trs facile d'accuser l'arme adverse quand des mercenaires ou miliciens se tapent sur la gueule ... Depuis la Guerre de Core et du Vietnam, les russes n'envoient plus leur propre soldats au front. Les jeunots qu'on nous montre  la tv c'est des soldats qui dsertent . On ne le dit pas, car un militaire qui dsertent est passible de prison. 




> Bon les patriotes sont des missiles sol-air. Donc ca ne menace pas vraiment la Russie (sauf si c'est avions veulent entrer dans le territoire polonais).


Vois tu mon cher ami, sais tu que ton propre pays (La Belgique oui oui) , a dcid d'acheter des F35 car elle hberge des ttes nuclaires pour l'oncle SAM : 
https://www.rtbf.be/article/un-rappo...gique-10271769 ?

Quitte a avoir un pays alli, autant lui refourguer des avions compatibles pour les ttes nuclaires ...

Bon les US ont t pas trop mauvais. La Belgique laisse le champs libre  la France pour armer militairement en vhicule l'arme Belge (Griffon, EBR ...) . L'arme Belge renonce au cher dassaut (plus de commande de Lopard  l'Allemagne)




> Aprs la Russie dispose de nombreux missiles nuclaires qui logiquement suffisent  se protger de toute menace. (raison pour laquelle on intervient pas en Ukraine).


Les USA ont refourgu leur camelottes de F35  des pays allis de l'Otan pour la retrocompatibilit des tte nuclaires.




> Aussi la Russie devrait se demander pourquoi tous les pays autour d'elles sont plus attir par l'UE/OTAN que par elles.


Je te rpondrai que l'UE/l'Otan doit se remettre en question, de pourquoi elle a toujours considrer les russes comme des parias . La Russie avait toute sa place dans l'UE . Pas du gout des USA . Rsultat on a jet la Russie dans les bras de la Chine.




> Pas sur que lintervenions russe va aider les "pro"-russe en Ukraine


Pas sur non pus que armer les rebelles "pro ukraine/UE" aide  mettre fin au conflit ...

----------


## ABCIWEB

Salut,

*Gunny* a ouvert ici un topic spcifique  la guerre en Ukraine pour viter que cela dborde dans tous les sujets. Ce serait bien de s'en servir. Dj que le Manu compte sur la guerre pour ressembler  autre chose qu'un prdateur et gagner les doigts dans nez avec l'effet drapeau, c'est pas la peine d'en rajouter. 

Pour faire une liaison avec la guerre on peut ventuellement parler de ses exploits de mdiateur pour valuer ses talents politiques, on est  4 semaines des lections quand mme!

Pour lui, l'apprentissage est laborieux, c'est moins facile qu'avec les tableurs de McKinsey. Il avait presque sauv le monde en organisant une runion entre Poutine et Biden, on l'a entendu sur toutes les ondes, mais quelques heures plus tard, patatras, dmenti, mchant Poutine. Et quelques jours aprs c'tait la guerre. 

Les media tous en coeur ont dit qu'il avait tout essay, ce n'est pas le sujet. Le sujet est qu'il n'avait pas  en informer les media. Mais trop tentant pour Manu de faire le kk  la tl, parlant d'gal  gal et tutoyant Poutine, a fait couillu. Autant s'en vanter tout de suite sans savoir si cet accord serait tenu, cela aurait eu moins d'effet  postriori, il aurait t dans l'ombre. Mais voil, il voulait absolument tre sur le devant de la photo et il s'est pris un bizutage svre. 

Il y a quelques jours, BFMTV annonait que Manu, notre super ngociateur, avait russi  obtenir un couloir humanitaire pour l'vacuation des civils aprs un coup de fil avec Poutine. Et quelques heures plus tard on apprenait que ce couloir n'tait ouvert que vers la Russie, un peu l'arnaque quand mme. Bizarrement on a plus entendu dire que Manu tait dans le coup.

Dernirement on parle moins de ses changes avec Poutine, a lui vite de passer pour un nigaud, il commence  apprendre. Mais cela doit lui coter de faire le travail normalement sans se mettre en avant.

Il devrait tre interdit de donner la prsidence de l'Europe  un pays la veille d'lections prsidentielles. Il avait la possibilit de reporter cette prsidence aprs les lections, mais videmment ce n'tait pas son intrt  lui. Le pire c'est que certains trouvent cela normal. Et maintenant Manu le justicier dfend la dmocratie dans d'autres pays tout en sabordant "lgitimement" le dbat politique en France. Mais qui sera notre sauveur,  nous ?

----------


## Franois M.

> Les USA pointent des missiles Patriots sur la Russie depuis la Pologne ou les pays Baltes ... C'est normal aussi ?


Totalement puisque les pays en question ne disposent de ces missiles "en interne" : ils sous-traitent en quelque sorte leur protection devant un voisin agressif et surarm. 
On rappellera les agressions russes contre la Finlande, contre la Pologne (avec leurs allis nazis dans ce cas prcis), etc ....
Il serait au demeurant souhaitable que les trolls poutiniens comme toi arrtent leurs mensonges : le Patriots est exclusivement une arme dfensive; il n'est pas point conter la Russie mais sert  abattre les missiles russes.



> Avant de critiquer la Russie, merci aussi de faire le balai devant la porte des USA.


Les USA sont nos allis depuis plus de 200 ans (si on excepte le cas de Suez), la Russie a parfois t un alli de circonstances mais le plus souvent un ennemi.

----------


## pmithrandir

La Russie dans l UE, il aurait fallu qu Ils demandent dj. Et que leur rgime autorise une alternance relle politique.

Bref que la Russie fasse des choix internes massif et entre autre que Poutine ne soit pas  la tte du pays. 

Bref, c est un dlire de plus.

A ce niveau on est vraiment sur du troll russe. Les USA c est pas bien, la Russie c est gnial...

Elle vous fait vraiment rver cette Russie... mais elle n octroie  ses citoyens aucune des liberts que l on trouve essentielle chez nous. C est juste une dictature depuis 15 ans et une dangereuse puisque sur arme.

L avantage c est qu ils viennent de se tirer une balle dans le pied. Les discours de sape commenaient  faire effet  l ouest en glorifiant ce pays. Ils sont juste redevenu ce qu ils ont toujours t... des ennemis plus ou moins actif.

Mais la ils seront bien moi.s dangereux dans 5 ans. Toujours avec la bombe, mais  la botte de leur voisin chinois qui va rcolter les fruits des collgues de Poutine.

----------


## sanderbe

Bonjour, 




> Salut,
> 
> *Gunny* a ouvert ici un topic spcifique  la guerre en Ukraine pour viter que cela dborde dans tous les sujets. Ce serait bien de s'en servir. Dj que le Manu compte sur la guerre pour ressembler  autre chose qu'un prdateur et gagner les doigts dans nez avec l'effet drapeau, c'est pas la peine d'en rajouter. 
> 
> Pour faire une liaison avec la guerre on peut ventuellement parler de ses exploits de mdiateur pour valuer ses talents politiques, on est  4 semaines des lections quand mme!
> 
> Pour lui, l'apprentissage est laborieux, c'est moins facile qu'avec les tableurs de McKinsey. Il avait presque sauv le monde en organisant une runion entre Poutine et Biden, on l'a entendu sur toutes les ondes, mais quelques heures plus tard, patatras, dmenti, mchant Poutine. Et quelques jours aprs c'tait la guerre. 
> 
> Les media tous en coeur ont dit qu'il avait tout essay, ce n'est pas le sujet. Le sujet est qu'il n'avait pas  en informer les media. Mais trop tentant pour Manu de faire le kk  la tl, parlant d'gal  gal et tutoyant Poutine, a fait couillu. Autant s'en vanter tout de suite sans savoir si cet accord sera tenu, cela aurait eu moins d'effet  postriori, il aurait t dans l'ombre. Mais voil, il voulait absolument tre sur le devant de la photo et il s'est pris un bizutage svre. 
> ...


Juste pour info , c'est maintenant lIsral qui a repris le flambeau des ngos 




> Totalement puisque les pays en question ne disposent de ces missiles "en interne" : ils sous-traitent en quelque sorte leur protection devant un voisin agressif et surarm.


Un europen / US doit se sentir en dangersi Poutine dit qu'il  l'arme nuclaire. Par contre rtroactivement une russe ne pourrait pas dire qu'il se sent pas en danger si les USA et des pays allis utilisent la mme politique ? 




> On rappellera les agressions russes contre la Finlande, contre la Pologne (avec leurs allis nazis dans ce cas prcis), etc ....
> Il serait au demeurant souhaitable que les trolls poutiniens comme toi arrtent leurs mensonges : le Patriots est exclusivement une arme dfensive; il n'est pas point conter la Russie mais sert  abattre les missiles russes.


Tu viens de te ridiculiser en public ... Dans la mme phrase tu viens d'employer le terme "nazi" et "poutinien" (donc ex sovitique/communiste) ... Tu viens juste de te faire passer pour un couillon ?




> Les USA sont nos allis depuis plus de 200 ans (si on excepte le cas de Suez), la Russie a parfois t un alli de circonstances mais le plus souvent un ennemi.


Donc les USA aussi ont t nos ennemis. Quand la France a refus de s'engager dans des conflits. Ou tout simplement quand la France a voulu garder son indpendance par rapport  de la domination US. C'tait ni plus ni moins qu'un guerre conomique.

----------


## Franois M.

> Un europen / US doit se sentir en dangersi Poutine dit qu'il  l'arme nuclaire. Par contre rtroactivement une russe ne pourrait pas dire qu'il se sent pas en danger si les USA et des pays allis utilisent la mme politique ?


Tu racontes tellement n'importe quoi que tu en deviens risible; jespre au moins que tu es pay pour passer publiquement pour un bouffon doubl d'un collabo, parce si tu fais a gratuitement .. a craint.





> Tu viens de te ridiculiser en public ... Dans la mme phrase tu viens d'employer le terme "nazi" et "poutinien" (donc ex sovitique/communiste) ... Tu viens juste de te faire passer pour un couillon ?


Ton ignorance crasse de l'histoire est pathtique. Le fait est que l'URSS a men conjointement  l'Allemagne nazie une guerre dagression contre la Pologne,qu'elle a envahi le 17/09/39 sans dclaration de guerre pralable. L'arme polonaise a t battu car prise entre les deux invasions.

Dois je continuer  dialoguer avec un tel puits dinsuffisance intellectuelle ? je ne crois pas.

----------


## escartefigue

> Donc les USA aussi ont t *nos* ennemis. Quand la France a refus de s'engager dans des conflits. Ou tout simplement quand la France a voulu garder son indpendance par rapport  de la domination US.


Ne pas s'engager aux cts d'un tat tiers ne signifie pas tre son ennemi.

Je suis tonn, pour un Belge, par la connaissance pointue que vous avez des diffrents candidats aux lections franaises. 
Je ne connais pas un franais capable de citer le nom du moindre candidat  des lections belges.
De plus le "nos" ci-dessus semble confirmer une nationalit franaise...
Me fourvoyai-je ?

----------


## sanderbe

Bonjour, 




> Tu racontes tellement n'importe quoi que tu en deviens risible


Tu ne me connais mme pas irl et tu te risques  un jugement hatif, sans argument de fond. Attaque ad hominem en somme. 

Je ne vais pas le cacher . Oui je mintresse  des sujets gopolitique, militaire, technologie , historique ... C'est un problme pour toi ?




> jespre au moins que tu es pay pour passer publiquement pour un bouffon doubl d'un collabo


1) Je suis citoyen belge, comme toi citoyen franais ...

2) Je ne suis pay par personne . 

3) Je suis informaticien comme toi .

4) J'aurais tout vu et entendu aujourd'hui ... du collabo nazi au collabo communiste ^^  ::?:  T'as autre chose en stock comme argument ? 




> parce si tu fais a gratuitement .. a craint.


Je ne suis pas un citoyen qui se laisse aveugler ou avec des illres ... Je ne suis pas non plus nombriliste. Qui plus est je ne fonctionne pas  la propagande macroniste de votre pays . 

Si tu ne sais pas faire preuve d'esprit critique , bienvenue en idiocratie . Avoir une once d'esprit critique chez un adversaire et hop tu te mets a faire des tentatives d'attaque irrflchis. Qui te desservent au final ... 




> Le fait est que l'URSS a men conjointement  l'Allemagne nazie une guerre dagression contre la Pologne,qu'elle a envahi le 17/09/39 sans dclaration de guerre pralable. L'arme polonaise a t battu car prise entre les deux invasions.


C'est un fait historique . Tu comptes rcrire l'histoire ou remonter le temps  ? Tu comptes faire du ngationnisme ? 




> Ton ignorance crasse de l'histoire est pathtique. 
> 
> Dois je continuer  dialoguer avec un tel puits dinsuffisance intellectuelle ? je ne crois pas.


Jugement sans connaitre ton interlocuteur irl ... Encore une attaque ad hominem .




> Ne pas s'engager aux cts d'un tat tiers ne signifie pas tre son ennemi.


Comme dit plus haut, la guerre n'est pas que militaire ... Elle est conomique, psychologique, commerciale ...

---




> Je suis tonn, pour un Belge, par la connaissance pointue que vous avez des diffrents candidats aux lections franaises.
> Je ne connais pas un franais capable de citer le nom du moindre candidat  des lections belges.
> De plus le "nos" ci-dessus semble confirmer une nationalit franaise...
> Me fourvoyai-je ?


Plusieurs explications :

> le premier partenaire conomique de la Wallonie c'est la France
> les chaines franaise (francophone pour nous les belges) sont trs regardes ... TF1 , LC1 , C8 , France TV ... sont dispo en Belgique. Il a mme des dcrochage de RTL france sur Bel RTL ... Le groupe M6 est aussi prsent avec RTL TVI (France et Luxembourg).
> le palais de gouvernement Wallon s'appelle l'Elysette  Namur en raison de la bonne entente des politiques franais et belges (quoi que moins vrai ces dernires annes) . 
> les Belges dtestent les politiques franais et en font beaucoup de satire.
> des partis comme NVA ou Vlaams Belang sont trs "amis" avec le RN voir Reconqutes  . Marine Le Pen est d'ailleurs l'une des rares politiques franaises a avoir parl devant une partie du parlement flamand. 
> oui il arrive aux belges francophones d'utiliser "nous" en parlant des franais 

Car franais et francophones wallons sont proches au final ...

----------


## escartefigue

> Car franais et francophones wallons sont proches *au final* ...


Merci pour ces prcisions, par contre, c'est moi qui avais pos la question et non pas Franois M. (erreur de copier/coller lors de la citation  :;): )

 mon tour je prcise que "_au final_" n'est pas franais, quoi que trs  la mode.
En franais c'est "_finalement_", "_ la fin_", "_pour finir_", "_en dfinitive_", "_en dernier lieu_", mais pas "_au final_"  :;): 

"_En finale_" est correct, mais le sens n'est pas le mme et sous rserve d'y mettre le "*e*" puisque c'est un nom fminin : "_grce  cette victoire, nous sommes en finale !_"

----------


## sanderbe

Bonjour, 




> Merci pour ces prcisions, par contre, c'est moi qui avais pos la question et non pas Franois M. (erreur de copier/coller lors de la citation )
> 
>  mon tour je prcise que "_au final_" n'est pas franais, quoi que trs  la mode.
> En franais c'est "_finalement_", "_ la fin_", "_pour finir_", "_en dfinitive_", "_en dernier lieu_", mais pas "_au final_" 
> 
> "_En finale_" est correct, mais le sens n'est pas le mme et sous rserve d'y mettre le "*e*" puisque c'est un nom fminin : "_grce  cette victoire, nous sommes en finale !_"


Les Belges aussi ont un atout franais ... Thierry Henry : https://www.lequipe.fr/Football/Actu...e-2022/1281694 

C'est pas lui qui vous a fait perdre un mondiale en 2010 et 2014 ?

----------


## escartefigue

aucune ide, je ne m'intresse pas au foot

----------


## Pyramidev

Off Investigation a t cr en octobre 2021 par un groupe de journalistes d'investigation. Je relaie leur premire srie, intitule Emmanuel, un homme daffaires  l'lyse. C'est une srie de 9 pisodes dont 5 sont dj sortis. J'ai visionn ces 5 pisodes aujourd'hui. Cette srie a t *refuse* par M6, TF1, France Tlvisions, Arte, Canal+ et Netflix.

Voici l'introduction, qui dure 9m18 :




Le premier pisode, Affaire Kohler : le scandale qui menace Macron, dure 49m14 et a t publi sur BLAST :




Cet pisode se concentre sur Alexis Kohler, secrtaire gnral de la prsidence de la Rpublique franaise, souponn de prise illgale d'intrts avec l'entreprise MSC Croisires.

Le deuxime pisode, Le Monde, Macron agent double, dure 34 minutes :




Cet pisode parle du journal Le Monde qui, en difficult financire, a d tre rachet. Emmanuel Macron a conseill gratuitement Le Monde, mais en cachant qu'il tait de connivence avec Alain Minc. Le but d'Emmanuel Macron tait que Le Monde soit rachet par des actionnaires de droite, ce qui aurait t favorable  Nicolas Sarkozy qui voulait tre rlu. L'pisode critique notamment Nicolas Sarkozy, Alain Minc et Emmanuel Macron, tout en insistant sur la problmatique de la volont du pouvoir financier de contrler les mdias.

L'pisode met en avant le ct magouilleur et manipulateur d'Emmanuel Macron. En fait, vu que Emmanuel Macron a plusieurs fois racont n'importe quoi au peuple franais, c'est normalement dj vident que c'est un manipulateur, donc on n'en apprend pas beaucoup plus dans l'pisode sur la psychologie d'Emmanuel Macron. Mais l'pisode reste intressant pour illustrer la volont des oligarques de contrler la presse.

Le troisime pisode, Gilets Jaunes, le maintien du chaos, dure 58 minutes. Il a t provisoirement sur YouTube, puis retir  cause des algorithmes de YouTube :




mais il est disponible sur le site de Off Investigation :

https://video.off-investigation.fr/w...YuTy8CJED3qRhG

Cet pisode tape beaucoup plus sur Emmanuel Macron que les deux prcdents. Il se concentre sur la rpression policires et des abus, par exemple avec les borgnements, les nasses et les BRAV-M. L'pisode met en avant la responsabilit des donneurs d'ordre au dessus des policiers.

Le quatrime pisode, Hpital : la rpublique en panne, dure 41m03 :




Depuis les annes 2000, l'hpital public a de moins en moins de moyens par rapport aux demandes de soin. L'pisode critique le modle conomique qui rduit la qualit de soin de l'hpital public, toujours plus sous pression pour tre "rentable". La premire moiti de l'pisode critique les gouvernements de Jacques Chirac, Nicolas Sarkozy, Franois Hollande et Emmanuel Macron. L'hpital public est dj dans la merde avant qu'Emmanuel Macron arrive au pouvoir. La deuxime moiti de l'pisode concentre ses critiques sur le gouvernement actuel. Au dbut de la crise sanitaire, Emmanuel Macron a fait croire qu'il avait ralis l'importance de l'hpital public en annonant qu'il devrait tre plac en dehors des lois du march. Finalement, au bout d'un certain temps, en pleine crise sanitaire, notre gouvernement a continu de massacrer l'hpital public.

Le cinquime pisode, Alstom  : la France  vendre ?, dure 1h02m15 :




En 2014, la branche "nergie" d'Alstom a t vendue  General Electric, une entreprise tats-unienne. Arnaud Montebourg a propos de nationaliser Alstom, mais Franois Hollande et Emmanuel Macron taient favorables  une vente aux tats-Unis. En contrepartie de cette vente, General Electric a pris des engagements, dont une cration de 1000 emplois. Finalement, les engagements n'ont pas t tenus. General Electric a mme licenci des salaris. D'ailleurs, l'annonce de ces licenciements a t report  aprs les lections europennes,  la demande d'Emmanuel Macron. L'pisode souligne aussi des conflits d'intrts dont du pantouflage de plusieurs politiciens franais dans cette affaire.

 propos de la vente de la branche "nergie" d'Alstom, j'en profite pour faire deux remarques :
 Les tats-Unis sont en guerre conomique contre nous, ce que la crise russo-ukrainienne ne doit pas nous faire oublier.
 vitez de voter pour des politiciens dont on est dj sr qu'ils sont corrompus et agiront activement contre les intrts de la France.

Comme je suis vivement oppos  la rlection d'Emmanuel Macron, je relaierai probablement sur le fil prsent les prochains pisodes de cette srie au fur et  mesure qu'ils sortiront.

J'insiste  nouveau sur le fait que cette srie a t refuse par les grandes chanes de tlvision. N'hsitez pas  relayer cette srie si vous tes aussi contre la rlection d'Emmanuel Macron.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Beaucoup de Franais se proccupent beaucoup plus du prix des carburants que de la situation en Ukraine et ils ont bien raison.


J'avais oubli de rpondre  a. 

Je crois que tu te trompes compltement (une fois encore). Les franais sont beaucoup plus proccup par ce qui se passe en Ukraine, et les consquences que a aura, alors que la Prsidentielle ne les intresse absolument pas, et je les comprends.
C'est dommage, car la prsidentielle est importante, mais, franchement quand on voit les candidats en course, comment peut-on s'y intresser ? 

Macron sera rlu, ce qui est triste, mais comme il n'y a aucun candidat en face pour le contrer, a ne devrait pas lui poser de difficult. 
Les gens ont compris que ces lections taient bidon, et donc, ils s'y intressent de moins en moins. J'ai hte de voir le score de l'abstention + votes blancs, on risque d'atteindre des sommets. 

Par contre, ce qui se passe en Ukraine, les gens savent que a va avoir un impact sur leur vie de tous les jours, et beaucoup se demande "Mais qu'est-ce qu'on attend pour intervenir ?". Tout le monde sent que Poutine ne s'arrtera pas  l'Ukraine, que c'est un tar qui ne comprend qu'une seule chose : le rapport de force. Et tant qu'on ne ragira pas, son sentiment d'invulnrabilit en fera quaccroitre, et avec, sa soif de conqute. La Moldavie est la suivante...

----------


## Ryu2000

D'aprs le Canard Enchain il y avait un deal entre Macron et des nationalistes corses, et il va tomber  l'eau :
Tensions en Corse : les revendications nationalistes vont-elles sinviter dans la campagne ?



> La rponse aux revendications nationalistes pourrait-elle donc tre institutionnelle ? Selon le Canard enchan, lagression dIvan Colonna aurait eu pour effet de faire capoter un accord entre Emmanuel Macron et Gilles Simeoni, le prsident de la collectivit territoriale de Corse. *En change, du rapatriement des prisonniers corses  Borgo et  dune autonomie de plein droit  du territoire insulaire, le leader nationaliste se serait engag  soutenir le chef de lEtat sortant, au moins au second tour de la prsidentielle.*
> 
>  Autonomie de plein droit, juridiquement a ne veut pas dire grand-chose. On ne peut pas aller vers plus dautonomie de la Corse sans rviser la Constitution. Mais il faut savoir de quoi, on parle. Si cela veut dire confier  la collectivit des comptences qui relvent du lgislateur, vous brisez lunit de la Rpublique et vous faites de la France un tat fdral. Il y a bien sr lexemple de la Nouvelle Caldonie et de la Polynsie qui ont leur monnaie, le franc pacifique, qui peuvent conclure des traits bilatraux sans le droit de regard de Paris. Mais pour la Nouvelle Caldonie, il sagit dun statut transitoire qui rentre dans le cadre dun processus de dcolonisation , rappelle Benjamin Morel.


Macron fait de la communication :
SOMMET DE VERSAILLES SUR L'UKRAINE: "C'TAIT LE FESTIVAL DE CANNES" SELON BARBARA LEFEBVRE



> Un sommet qui "ne sert  rien", pour Barbara Lefebvre qui a dnonc la politique la communication du prsident de la Rpublique: "Cela ne sert  rien comme tous ses dplacements, ses coups de fil avec des verbatim foireux sur les rseaux sociaux. C'est de la pure com'", a lanc l'enseignante sur le plateau des "Grandes Gueules" ce vendredi sur RMC.
> 
> "Emmanuel Macron avait l'air de jubiler  l'accueil des chefs d'Etat, j'avais l'impression qu'il les accueillait  un mariage. C'tait le festival de Cannes, avec l'arrive en voiture sur un tapis rouge. La diplomatie en gnral a se fait en coulisses. Il me semble aussi qu'elle doit tre discrte la diplomatie", a-t-elle lanc avant de se fliciter des ngociations en Turquie galement sous le feu des projecteurs...
> 
> Depuis le dbut de l'invasion russe, le prsident de la Rpublique Emmanuel Macron, galement prsident de l'Europe, veut apparatre comme un acteur de premier plan sur la scne internationale. En pleine campagne pour sa rlection, son quipe communique beaucoup, multipliant les publications sur les rseaux sociaux notamment, montrant un chef de l'Etat proccup, en posture de chef de guerre. Quitte  parfois en faire un peu trop.


Avec le prix du litre de diesel qui dpasse parfois les 2, on peut s'attendre  un retour des gilets jaunes.

----------


## Pyramidev

Concernant la censure, sur les grandes chanes de tlvision, des investigations qui gnent les oligarques, voici une vido de BLAST qui date du 3 novembre 2021 :



Dans un premier temps, la vido critique beaucoup Vincent Bollor. Elle critique aussi France tlvision et un peu aussi l'AFP. Ensuite, au bout de 27 minutes, la vido se concentre sur Off Investigation et donne plus de dtails sur l'affaire Kohler.

----------


## Pyramidev

Le sixime pisode d'Off Investigation est sorti ce mardi 15 mars. Il s'intitule Macron lalgrien : en marche vers le cash ? et dure 56m31 :



L'pisode parle de la Franalgrie. Des oligarques algriens financent des politiciens franais pour que ces derniers soutiennent leur rgime. C'tait le cas de Franois Mitterrand et de Jacques Chirac, mais aussi d'Emmanuel Macron. C'est sur ce dernier que l'pisode se concentre.

Par exemple, quand Emmanuel Macron avait dclar que la colonisation de l'Algrie par la France avait t un crime contre l'humanit, il relayait un message de ses sponsors algriens. Mais c'est loin d'tre le seul exemple.

----------


## Ryu2000

Le gouvernement fait des grosses promesses :
Grald Darmanin : "Nous sommes prts  aller jusqu' l'autonomie"



> Dans un entretien exclusif  Corse-Matin, le locataire de la place Beauvau annonce qu'il va engager une "discussion sans prcdent autour de la question institutionnelle." Un processus qui, assure-t-il, sera "logiquement engag pendant le second mandat du prsident de la Rpublique", si Emmanuel Macron est rlu. Tout rcemment charg du "dossier corse" par l'lyse, Grald Darmanin se dit "prt  aller jusqu' l'autonomie. Aprs, la question est de savoir ce qu'est cette autonomie. Il faut qu'on en discute. "


Edit :
Les fanboys LREM font campagne contre Grard Larcher sur les rseaux sociaux.

Grard Larcher sinterroge sur la  lgitimit  dEmmanuel Macron en cas de rlection sans campagne



> *Sil ny a pas de campagne, la question de la lgitimit du gagnant se posera* , a averti le prsident Les Rpublicains du Snat dans un entretien au  Figaro ,  propos de llection prsidentielle.
> (...)
> M. Larcher lance :  Le prsident de la Rpublique veut tre rlu sans jamais avoir t rellement candidat, sans campagne, sans dbat, sans confrontation dides. Tous les candidats dbattent sauf lui. Cest un paradoxe ! 
> 
> Il affirme notamment, au sujet dEmmanuel Macron, qu *tre en tte dans les sondages nest pas une raison suffisante pour enjamber llection et considrer que ce scrutin nest quune formalit, ne serait-ce que par respect de la dmocratie* .


=====
Le gouvernement maintient l'obligation vaccinale des soignants  ::(: 
Emmanuel Macron interpell hier par une soignante en larmes qui a perdu son emploi car elle n'est pas vaccine : "S il vous plait, laissez nous reprendre le travail !" 



> Mais surtout le Prsident a t interpell (Voir ci-dessous) par une infirmire en larmes qui a perdu son travail car elle n'est pas vaccin. Mais le Prsident a t ferme : "Nous n'allons pas lever l'obligation vaccinale"


====
Parfois prendre une photo en portant un sweat  capuche permet de gagner de la popularit, ce n'est pas le cas cette fois ci :
Une tenue idiote : Emmanuel Macron en sweat  llyse, un journal britannique se moque



> Les Britanniques ne sont pas les seuls  stre moqus du candidat  llection prsidentielle. Les internautes sen sont aussi donns  cur joie, certains comparant ce nouveau style  celui de Volodymyr Zelensky. En effet, le prsident ukrainien a pris lhabitude de sadresser  ses concitoyens dans des tenues dcontractes.

----------


## ABCIWEB

> Le gouvernement fait des grosses promesses :
> Grald Darmanin : "Nous sommes prts  aller jusqu' l'autonomie"


On a jamais vu une promesse de ce genre annonce juste un mois avant les lections. En fait cette promesse a t faite de faon informelle aux indpendantistes Corse comme l'a rvl le canard enchan dans un de tes prcdents messages. C'tait dj un scandale de promettre l'autonomie en louced en change d'un vote Macron aux prsidentielles. Et puis "l'accident" d'Yvan Colonna leur a permis de faire cette promesse formellement, mme si au dpart les meutes en Corse ne portaient pas sur l'autonomie Corse mais sur le status des prisonniers notamment Colonna.

L'info du canard enchain n'a pas fait la une des journaux. L'affaire Kholler un dtail de plus, oublie l'affaire Benalla dfendu par Macron en personne en mprisant les parlementaires, la gestion des masques durant les premiers mois de la crise du covid, la poursuite de la suppression de lits dans les hpitaux, l'appel suspect  des cabinets de conseils pour tout et n'importe quoi (quels cadeaux en retour?), tous ces sujets sont scrupuleusement vits dans les mdias mainstream. Aujourd'hui on les entend dire que Macron a hrit d'une situation difficile en Corse due au manque d'action des gouvernements prcdents, mais qu'a t-il fait depuis 5 ans ?

Et ce n'est certainement pas la suppression de la redevance tl qui va arranger les choses car il va falloir faire des conomies comme d'habitude... des missions comme cash investigation - une des seules missions critique - vont sans doute passer  la trappe, on nous mettra Arhur  la place.

Les mdias ont bien fait leur propagande en faisant rgulirement des attaques personnelles sur les autres candidats et en vitant de parler de leur programme, except pour le plus extrme de droite dtaill  l'envie. Du coup on ne parle plus de politique, et le gouvernement Macron peut tre lamentable et ripou jusqu' l'os, peu importe puisque les autres candidats plus modrs sont par dfinition pires. Pas la peine de dbattre ni de se poser des questions, c'est le nouveau standard de la dmocratie  la franaise.

----------


## Ryu2000

> L'info du canard enchain n'a pas fait la une des journaux.


Je suis sur Google News  la page "Actualits concernant Darmanin, la Corse" et il y a des articles.
Le Figaro, Le Monde, 20 Minutes, RMC, France Info, Marianne, etc.
Il y a mme les tweets de Dupont Aignan, Pcresse, Jadot

LREM prend tellement de dcisions scandaleuses que a ne choque plus personne.
C'est impossible de suivre le rythme de Macron, il enchaine les fautes beaucoup trop vite.




> On a jamais vu une promesse de ce genre annonce juste un mois avant les lections.


Je ne suis pas convaincu par cette stratgie.
En France il y a d'autres rgions avec beaucoup d'indpendantistes, comme la Bretagne, l'Alsace, etc.
Ces gens-l pourraient se mettre dans une logique "Macron aide les indpendantes Corse, mais il ne fait rien pour nous, donc quoi qu'il arrive je ne voterai jamais LREM".
Sur ce coup LREM peut se faire plus d'ennemis que d'amis.
J'ai du mal  croire que Macron va faire 30% au premier tour.

Macron ne veut pas participer  un dbat ni faire campagne, c'est dommage j'aurais bien voulu voir les opposants lui parler de son bilan

----------


## sanderbe

Bonjour, 




> Je suis sur Google News  la page "Actualits concernant Darmanin, la Corse" et il y a des articles.
> Le Figaro, Le Monde, 20 Minutes, RMC, France Info, Marianne, etc.
> Il y a mme les tweets de Dupont Aignan, Pcresse, Jadot
> 
> LREM prend tellement de dcisions scandaleuses que a ne choque plus personne.
> C'est impossible de suivre le rythme de Macron, il enchaine les fautes beaucoup trop vite.
> 
> Je ne suis pas convaincu par cette stratgie.
> En France il y a d'autres rgions avec beaucoup d'indpendantistes, comme la Bretagne, l'Alsace, etc.
> ...


L'tat franais est trs jacobin. Pas ici en Belgique ou justement ... c'est un tat fdral. 

Pourquoi cela serait choquant d'avoir des rgions avec des l'autonomie ? 

Alsace, Corse, Bretagne, DOM-TOM ... C'est le cas en Allemagne, Suisse, Espagne ... 

Le seul frein que je vois c'est que les politiques franais feraient n'importe quoi avec les fonds publiques ^^

----------


## Ryu2000

Les copains de Macron trichent un peu :
Le cabinet de conseil McKinsey accus dvasion fiscale en France



> *Le gant amricain, qui mne rgulirement des missions de conseil pour lElyse et le gouvernement*, na pay aucun impt sur les socits en dix ans. Lun de ses dirigeants avait affirm linverse en janvier devant une commission denqute du Snat. Dans leur rapport publi jeudi, les snateurs voquent un  exemple caricatural doptimisation fiscale .
> (...)
> Cette rvlation est dautant plus embarrassante,  laune de la dclaration faite par lun de ses dirigeants lors de son audition par les snateurs, le 18 janvier :  Je le dis trs nettement : nous payons limpt sur les socits en France , a tmoign, sous serment, Karim Tadjeddine, le responsable du ple secteur public de McKinsey. *Une affirmation en contradiction avec les informations obtenues par la commission denqute auprs de ladministration fiscale*, qui a conduit les snateurs  saisir le procureur sur cas de M. Tadjeddine. Le faux tmoignage devant une commission denqute est passible de cinq ans demprisonnement et 75 000 euros damende.

----------


## Pyramidev

> Les copains de Macron trichent un peu :
> Le cabinet de conseil McKinsey accus dvasion fiscale en France


Allan Barte a fait un dessin  ce sujet :


La France devient une rpublique bananire.

----------


## Ryu2000

a me fait penser que j'ai finalement trouv une caricature d'Allan BARTE que j'aime bien :
https://twitter.com/AllanBARTE/statu...98788000210951

Bon aprs je n'ai pas regard l'intgralit de son uvre. Mais  l'poque je trouvais ces dessins trop fade. Peut-tre que a fait un moment qu'il est plus acide.

----------


## Ryu2000

Prsidentielle 2022 : Valrie Pcresse accuse Emmanuel Macron de plagier son programme



> Reprenant point par point plusieurs propositions exposes dans l'aprs-midi pendant quatre heures par son concurrent, elle s'est interroge : "Qui a dit qu'il fallait une contrepartie de travail au RSA ? *C'est nous.*" Le prsident-candidat souhaite imposer entre 15 et 20 heures de travail aux bnficiaires et Valrie Pcresse 15 heures.
> 
> Sur l'nergie, "qui a reparl du nuclaire ? *c'est nous*", a-t-elle ajout, en accusant le prsident, qui souhaite comme elle construire six EPR, d'avoir "ferm Fessenheim". Quant  la retraite  65 ans, "aurait-il eu le courage de le dire si je ne l'avais pas dit avant ?"
> 
> (...)
> Car la candidate, trs en retard dans les sondages qui la placent 4e ou 5e, veut instiller cette ide : "Le courage de faire *c'est nous*, c'est nous qui allons faire ces rformes et c'est nous qui allons gagner cette lection.


C'est vrai que les programmes LR/LREM se ressemblent.

 Je n'aurais jamais pu tomber amoureuse d'un adolescent  : le tacle gratuit d'Anne Hidalgo  Brigitte Macron



> La candidate  l'lection prsidentielle, ge de 62 ans, a 7 ans de plus que son homme qui, lui, a 55 ans. Un petit cart qui ne les drange pas le moins du monde. D'ailleurs Anne Hidalgo a insist : *elle ne se "sent pas cougar".* *"Contrairement  d'autres, je n'aurais jamais pu tomber amoureuse d'un adolescent"*, a-t-elle dclar. La femme politique prfre donc visiblement rserver ce qualificatif trs peu flatteur  l'pouse de son plus grand concurrent  la prsidentielle. Nul doute qu'elle tacle outrageusement Brigitte Macron et fait rfrence  son histoire avec le prsident de la Rpublique.

----------


## sanderbe

Bonsoir, 




> Prsidentielle 2022 : Valrie Pcresse accuse Emmanuel Macron de plagier son programme
> 
> C'est vrai que les programmes LR/LREM se ressemblent.


Et Pecresse plagie Zemmour ... L'arroseur arros  ::aie::   ::ptdr::

----------


## Pyramidev

Le septime pisode d'Off Investigation est sorti aujourd'hui. Il s'intitule Sanofi, labo chouchou de la Macronie ? et dure 49m45 :



Le dbut de la vido parle des checs que Sanofi avait rencontrs en essayant de produire un vaccin contre la Covid-19 et interprte ces checs comme une consquence du fait que les dpenses en R&D de Sanofi ont t sabres depuis 10 ans pour faire des conomies. Ces conomies ont permis d'augmenter anne aprs anne les dividendes verss aux actionnaires.
La suite de la vido parle du scandale de la Dpakine. Sanofi refuse d'indemniser les victimes de ce mdicament et notre gouvernement ne les oblige pas  payer.
Ensuite, la vido parle de l'usine chimique Sanofi de Mourenx qui rejetait dans l'atmosphre certaines substances dans des quantits largement au dessus des seuils autoriss.
Aprs, la vido voque plusieurs aides publiques que reoit Sanofi.
Il y a une tendance gnrale : notre gouvernement est trs complaisant envers Sanofi. Mais pourquoi ? Alors, la vido voque la relation troite entre Emmanuel Macron et Serge Weinberg.

----------


## ABCIWEB

Salut,

Etonnamment CNEWS a fini par sortir une info sur le scandale McKinsey, c'est beaucoup moins dtaill que la premire vido du prcdent message de *Pyramidev* mais cela  le mrite d'exister: dailymotion.com/video/x898kd9 (je ne mets pas le https://www. devant l'adresse car la vido dailymotion ne s'affiche pas).

On y apprend au passage que la super ide de diminuer les allocations logements est aussi le rsultat d'une tude McKinsey facture 4 millions d'euros. On comprend mieux la marotte de Macron de supprimer des fonctionnaires par centaines de milliers, des inutiles pays  ne rien faire. Tandis que l, payer 4 millions d'euros pour s'entendre dire qu'une baisse des allocations logements ferait faire des conomies  l'tat, c'est la grande classe, c'est le juste prix, aucun fonctionnaire n'aurait pu trouver a pour moins cher. Le sens de l'intrt public selon Macron...

----------


## ONTAYG

Bonjour,

C'est Sarkozy qui a commenc le non remplacement des fonctionnaires, entre autre ceux du ministre de l'conomie. Tout ce qui faisaient des tudes n'ont pas t remplacs d'o le passage vers des cabinets externes.

Et Hollande n'a pas embauch.

Par contre le cot est norme.

----------


## DevTroglodyte

"Il faut privatiser et externaliser les composantes du service public, a sera beaucoup plus efficace et rentable", qu'ils disaient...

----------


## ONTAYG

> "Il faut privatiser et externaliser les composantes du service public, a sera beaucoup plus efficace et rentable", qu'ils disaient...


Rentable pour qui  ::ptdr::

----------


## virginieh

> Rentable pour qui


Exactement, c'est comme quand on dit que la thorie du ruissellement ne fonctionne pas. Vers les couches populaires non, mais les aides aux multinationales et cadeaux fiscaux, permettent largement d'augmenter les budgets de lobbyistes. Donc c'est bien que a ruissle.

----------


## pmithrandir

> On y apprend au passage que la super ide de diminuer les allocations logements est aussi le rsultat d'une tude McKinsey facture 4 millions d'euros. On comprend mieux la marotte de Macron de supprimer des fonctionnaires par centaines de milliers, des inutiles payer  ne rien faire. Tandis que l, payer 4 millions d'euros pour s'entendre dire qu'une baisse des allocations logements ferait faire des conomies  l'tat, c'est la grande classe, c'est le juste prix, aucun fonctionnaire n'aurait pu trouver a pour moins cher. Le sens de l'intrt public selon Macron...


Au passage, la proposition n'tait pas si simpliste.

Auparavant les allocations logements taient calcules sur les revenus de l'anne n-2.
Avec des problmatiques, d'un sens ou de l'autre pour les gens dont les revenus varient. 

Le nouveau systme utilise la situation des 3 derniers mois.

On ne donne donc plus d'allocations a ceux qui ont aujourd'hui de quoi payer leur logement.

les principaux bnficiaires de l'ancien systme taient : 
 - les nouveaux entrants dans la vie active qui vivaient avec les allocations d'tudiants en tant salari.
 - ceux qui ont eu un boost de salaire qui ne cumulent plus allocation et revenus.

A l'inverse, les nouveaux bnficiaires sont ceux dont les revenus baissent fortement et qui n'ont plus les revenus pour payer leur logement.

Le nouveau systme me parait plus logique... et l'ancien tait a mon avis hrit d'un temps ou la communication des revenus mettaient 1 an a arriver  la caf depuis les impts.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Au passage, la proposition n'tait pas si simpliste.
> 
> Auparavant les allocations logements taient calcules sur les revenus de l'anne n-2.
> Avec des problmatiques, d'un sens ou de l'autre pour les gens dont les revenus varient. 
> 
> Le nouveau systme utilise la situation des 3 derniers mois.
> 
> On ne donne donc plus d'allocations a ceux qui ont aujourd'hui de quoi payer leur logement.
> 
> ...


Mais ce nouveau systme de calcul, en effet plus juste, devait-il obligatoirement s'accompagner d'une baisse des allocations verses ? Hum ?!?  ::koi::

----------


## pmithrandir

Je ne crois pas que les allocation individuelle aient baisse(ou alors de 5 euros de mmoire).

La baisse du budget est du au fait que tous les nouveaux entrants dans la vie active ne bnficient plus de ce "boost", alors que les personnes qui pourraient en bnficier lors d'une baisse de revenus ne s'y inscrivent pas. 
Les tudiants taient tous allocataires, donc c'tait un service dans la continuit, alors que les personnes actives ne pensent pas  demander.

Je me suis aperu par hasard que j'tais ligible lors du premier confinement par exemple, tant au chmage partiel.

----------


## ABCIWEB

> Au passage, la proposition n'tait pas si simpliste.
> 
> Auparavant les allocations logements taient calcules sur les revenus de l'anne n-2.
> Avec des problmatiques, d'un sens ou de l'autre pour les gens dont les revenus varient. 
> 
> Le nouveau systme utilise la situation des 3 derniers mois.


Ah pardon, a change tout, c'est certain que c'est une ide hyper complexe, une rvolution informatique inaccessible pour un fonctionnaire, et qui ncessite au minimum un chque de 4 millions d'euros. Et dans les 4 millions d'euros, j'espre aussi qu'ils ont inclus la fable comme quoi la baisse des allocations logement allait faire baisser les loyers... Mais bon, pas certain que Macron ait rellement besoin de faire appel  des cabinets de conseils pour se foutre de la gueule du peuple.

----------


## Gunny

> Ah pardon, a change tout, c'est certain que c'est une ide hyper complexe, inaccessible pour un fonctionnaire, et qui ncessite au minimum un chque de 4 millions d'euros. Et dans les 4 millions d'euros, j'espre aussi qu'ils ont inclus la fable comme quoi la baisse des allocations logement allait faire baisser les loyers... Mais bon, pas certain que Macron ait rellement besoin de faire appel  des cabinets de conseils pour se foutre de la gueule du peuple.


Ide rvolutionnaire pour faire des conomie : on va gruger ceux qui y ont droit pour qu'ils n'en savent rien. Il suffisait d'y penser.

----------


## Pyramidev

Ce vendredi 25 mars, Tatiana Jarzabek (alias Tatiana Ventse) a publi une vido dans laquelle elle critique le programme d'Emmanuel Macron concernant le recul de l'ge de la retraite :

----------


## Pyramidev

Aujourd'hui, Allan Barte a fait un nouveau dessin sur McKinsey & Company pour rsumer la polmique :

----------


## flow10000

C'est fou que cette histoire fasse moins de bruit que les costards de Fillon...

----------


## Ryu2000

> les costards


Peut-tre qu'aujourd'hui l'actualit est plus dense.
La crise conomique s'est accentue, il y a encore des histoires de SARS-CoV-2, le Diesel coute plus de 2/L, etc.
C'est une priode difficile et a ne risque pas de s'arranger prochainement.

Une autre affaire :
Lenqute qui jette le soupon sur le patrimoine dEmmanuel Macron



> Le prsident de la Rpublique dtiendrait-il de largent plac sur un trust dans un paradis fiscal ? Les journalistes Jean-Baptiste Rivoire et Gauthier Mesmier souponnent quune part de la rmunration du locataire de llyse par la banque Rothschild, en 2012, ait t verse dans un trust  ltranger. Entretien.
> (...)
> Un documentaire-enqute diffus ce mardi sur le site dOff Investigation met de srieux doutes sur les honoraires reus par le chef de ltat en 2012 * loccasion du rachat par Nestl dune filiale de Pfizer*. Une source anonyme affirme que la banque Rothschild avait coutume de verser une part importante de ce type de rmunration sur des structures opaques dans des paradis fiscaux.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Peut-tre qu'aujourd'hui l'actualit est plus dense.
> La crise conomique s'est accentue, il y a encore des histoires de SARS-CoV-2, le Diesel coute plus de 2/L, etc.
> C'est une priode difficile et a ne risque pas de s'arranger prochainement.


Tu as oubli (ou plutt sciemment omis) L'ACTUALIT principale du moment : la Guerre en Ukraine ! 

Cette guerre tragique sert de paravent  Macron.  ::roll::

----------


## Ryu2000

> Cette guerre tragique


Il n'a encore pas sign Zelensky ? Qu'est-ce qu'il branle ?
En gros il suffit que l'Ukraine n'intgre pas l'OTAN, comme c'tait promis  la base et c'est fini.

En parlant d'Ukraine j'ai vu un article qui dit n'importe quoi :
GUERRE EN UKRAINE : 52% DES FRANAIS CONVAINCUS PAR CERTAINS ARGUMENTS RUSSES



> Il ressort que 52% des sonds croient  au moins l'une des thses russes sur l'origine de la guerre en Ukraine. 28% pensent par exemple que l'intervention russe est soutenue par des Ukrainiens russophones souhaitant se librer des perscutions qu'ils subissent. Et 10% disent croire que lUkraine est gouverne actuellement par une junte infiltre par des mouvements nonazis.
> 
> *Les plus permables aux discours de Vladimir Poutine sont les sympathisants de Jean-Luc Mlenchon et dric Zemmour*, rvle le sondage de l'Ifop.


Les gens qui vivent dans le Dombass sont perscuts par le pouvoir ukrainien (surtout depuis 2014) et il y a vraiment des no nazis.
Ce sont des faits, ce ne sont pas des thses Russes.

Guerre Ukraine - Russie : quelle est l'influence du nonazisme et de l'extrme droite dans les deux pays ?



> Existe-t-il une idologie d'extrme-droite en Ukraine ?
> Oui. Les responsables ukrainiens et les allis trangers, comme les tats-Unis et les pays europens, nient souvent l'importance des mouvements nonazis et d'extrme droite dans la politique intrieure de l'Ukraine, mais ces groupes existent bel et bien.
> 
> Cela reste une question trs sensible, boude par les politiciens et la presse. Personne ne veut alimenter la machine de propagande russe qui souligne souvent, et parfois exagre, le rle de ces groupes dans la politique ukrainienne.
> 
> L'un des mouvements les plus en vue dans ce conflit est le bataillon dit d'Azov, un groupe nonazi qui a combattu en 2014 l'invasion de la Crime par la Russie dans la ville de Marioupol.
> 
> Le groupe combat depuis lors les sparatistes russes dans la rgion et joue un rle important dans la rsistance ukrainienne.
> 
> ...


Guerre en Ukraine : Qui sont les "nonazis" dont parle Vladimir Poutine ?



> Les rseaux prorusses mettent aussi en avant plusieurs pisodes qui laissent imaginer une certaine bienveillance de la part des autorits envers les nationalistes ukrainiens les plus radicaux. La semaine dernire, Volodymyr Zelensky, prsident de l'Ukraine, a nomm un nouveau gouverneur pour la rgion d'Odessa. Auprs de France Inter, ce mercredi 9 mars, un rabbin de la ville confie son inquitude car le nouveau venu est un ancien commandant d'Adar, un bataillon de volontaire aux ides tout aussi nausabondes qu'Azov.  La situation ressemble  2014 , nuance Eric Aunoble.  Le gouvernement a besoin de personnes exprimentes pour combattre contre l'ennemi mais on ne peut pas faire le procs du prsident Zelensky, juif par ailleurs, d'tre idologiquement proche des figures nonazies.

----------


## DevTroglodyte

> Les gens qui vivent dans le Dombass sont perscuts par le pouvoir ukrainien (surtout depuis 2014) et il y a vraiment des no nazis.
> Ce sont des faits, ce ne sont pas des thses Russes


Il y a aussi des nonazis en France, hein... Mme en Russie. C'est comme le chiendent, on ne peut pas s'en dbarrasser. Donc envahir un pays pour quelques groupes de nonazis, srieusement...

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Il n'a encore pas sign Zelensky ? Qu'est-ce qu'il branle ?
> En gros il suffit que l'Ukraine n'intgre pas l'OTAN, comme c'tait promis  la base et c'est fini.


Et pourquoi il devrait signer ? L'Ukraine est un pays libre, et, si l'Ukraine veut rejoindre l'OTAN c'est son droit de faire sa demande, aprs, c'est  l'OTAN de dcider si l'Ukraine correspond aux pr-requis, mais en quoi est-ce que les russes ont le droit de dire  tel ou tel pays ce qu'il doit faire ?
D'o est-ce que tu as vu qu'il y a un texte disant que l'Ukraine promet de ne pas intgrer l'OTAN ? Hum ? C'est dans le dlire de Poutine, a !  Uniquement !

Quant aux nazis d'Ukraine, que Poutine s'occupe des nazis de Russie et qu'il laisse les autres pays s'occuper des siens. Ce ne sont que des groupuscules extrmistes, il y en a dans tous les pays. La Russie va envahir tous les pays parce qu'il y a des nazis ?  ::roll:: 
C'est juste un prtexte nul de Poutine pour dclarer la guerre. a le dmange tellement d'utiliser son arme et de montrer qu'il est capable de s'en servir. 
Il n'a plus de civils syriens  gazer et massacrer alors il s'est trouv un autre peuple  dtruire. C'est a la ralit !

----------


## pmithrandir

Ryu, je pense au contraire que en ce moment, les choses sont en train d'aller  l'oppos de ce que tu souhaites.

A mon sens, on va finir avec une Ukraine qui perd une partie des territoire de l'Est, qui repousse la Russie du reste du pays.
Un cessez le feu sera sign sans reconnaissance par l'Ukraine des territoires. Puis tu peux tre sur que l'Ukraine va chercher toute la manire pour renforcer son armement et ses alliances pour empcher que l'histoire se reproduisent.
Dans le cas contraire, les Russes reviendront dans quelques annes pour grappiller encore un bout de territoire, et ainsi de suite. Au passage ils ruineront a nouveau le pays en rasant ses infrastructures.

A dire vrai, je ne serai mme pas tonn si l'Ukraine demandait  avoir l'arme nuclaire pour garder son voisin fou loin de chez elle.

Pour info : https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Armes_...um_de_Budapest

La Russie enfreint toutes les contreparties qu'elle s'tait engage  respecter dans le cadre de cet accord.


Au passage, l'Ukraine est en train de gagner cette guerre. Au prix de morts et de destructions massives bien sur, mais ils ont dj dmontr la faiblesse de la Russie, son cot autoritaire, et que l'on peut rsister. Autant de choses qui serait reste difficile  dmontrer sans cette invasion.

Le problme, c'est que les Russes ont perdu depuis longtemps, mais qu'il faut soit leur trouver une porte de sortie acceptable, soit les liminer totalement du pays.
Vu la tournure des vnements, je ne suis pas sur que l'Ukraine ne cherche pas  pousser son avantage pour les repousser en dehors des frontires, quitte  rcuprer la Crime au passage.(ou  essayer)

On voit dailleur que les Russes vont avoir besoin de faire attention  leur fesses, car dj d'autres pays de l'ex URSS commencent  agir contre leur voisin Russe.

----------


## Mat.M

concernant le "Mckinsey Gate" excellent article du journal Le Monde o les missions confies  ce cabinet de consultants et leur cot sont dtailles.

Ici

Par exemple "Evolutions du mtier d'enseignant"...pour moi c'est certain qu'une entreprise de consulting et d'audit a des comptences fortes en la matire  ::mouarf:: 
Chez McKinsey concernant le corps enseignant,l'ducation nationale ils en connaissent un rayon 
Ou bien "accord-cadre des prestations non informatiques" rien que le titre de la mission on n'y comprend rien




> L'intitul officiel de cet accord-cadre est :  marchs de prestations intellectuelles (hors informatiques) commercialises sous forme d'units d'oeuvre


Quelqu'un y comprend quelque chose  ce jargon  ::mouarf::  ?
Je ne sais pas si c'est pas fait un peu exprs pour ajouter de la confusion dans l'esprit des gens.

----------


## pmithrandir

> L'intitul officiel de cet accord-cadre est :  marchs de prestations intellectuelles (hors informatiques) commercialises sous forme d'units d'oeuvre


Ca ressemble a du jargon d'ESN.

En gros, ca veut dire qu'ils embauchent des consultants non informaticien et que le march est segment en unit. Le client activant des units selon les travaux  effectuer.

----------


## sanderbe

Bonjour, 




> Ryu, je pense au contraire que en ce moment, les choses sont en train d'aller  l'oppos de ce que tu souhaites.
> 
> A mon sens, on va finir avec une Ukraine qui perd une partie des territoire de l'Est, qui repousse la Russie du reste du pays.
> Un cessez le feu sera sign sans reconnaissance par l'Ukraine des territoires. Puis tu peux tre sur que l'Ukraine va chercher toute la manire pour renforcer son armement et ses alliances pour empcher que l'histoire se reproduisent.
> Dans le cas contraire, les Russes reviendront dans quelques annes pour grappiller encore un bout de territoire, et ainsi de suite. Au passage ils ruineront a nouveau le pays en rasant ses infrastructures.
> 
> A dire vrai, je ne serai mme pas tonn si l'Ukraine demandait  avoir l'arme nuclaire pour garder son voisin fou loin de chez elle.
> 
> Pour info : https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Armes_...um_de_Budapest
> ...


Au contraire tenter de rcuprer la Crime qui est  majorit crasante ... russophone, je n'y crois pas ... On reparle aussi de l'Ukraine qui a bombard sa propre population russophone dans Donbass ? Certes les agissements rcents de la Russie sont catastrophiques. Ceux de l'Ukraine, ce n'est pas mieux ...




> Envoy par Mat.M
> 
> 
> L'intitul officiel de cet accord-cadre est :  marchs de prestations intellectuelles (hors informatiques) commercialises sous forme d'units d'oeuvre
> 
> 
> Ca ressemble a du jargon d'ESN.
> 
> En gros, ca veut dire qu'ils embauchent des consultants non informaticien et que le march est segment en unit. Le client activant des units selon les travaux  effectuer.


On m'a toujours dit qu'ESN englobait les boites de marketing & data, boite d'IT (SSII chez vous je pense ?) , diteur de logiciel & progiciel , prestations intellectuelles divers (consulting en accountancy, supply, logistic , ... ) . Des mtiers ou l'on fait intervenir les maths quoi . 

L'esn c'est un peut de la nov langue nan ?  ::?:

----------


## foetus

> L'esn c'est un peut de la nov langue nan ?


non  ::mrgreen::  la page wikipedia entreprise de services du numrique

Il y a eu 1 changement de nom en 2013 : de SC2I  ESN.
Et ce changement correspond ( mon avis) trs bien  ce qu'on observe en informatique : on est pass des ingnieurs  des prestataires, on est pass d'1 travail "artisanal"  1 travail "industriel" (surtout dans le domaine Web/ Internet qui reprsente 77% de la demande d'emplois il me semble)

----------


## Pyramidev

Le huitime pisode d'Off Investigation est sorti aujourd'hui. Il s'intitule Patrimoine de Macron, o sont passs les millions ? et dure 1h02m20 :




Cette fois-ci, je vous copie directement le rsum d'Off Investigation :




> Redressement suite  non paiement de limpt sur la fortune, non dclaration dune crance de 350 000 euros sur son pouse Brigitte,  claquage  de prs de 1,5 millions deuros en trois ans (un Smic par jour), dclaration peu crdible sur les honoraires perus chez Rothschild and co lors dun  deal  de 9 milliards deuros conclu en 2012, depuis 2014, les dclarations de patrimoine et dintrt dEmmanuel Macron suscitent beaucoup de questions. Etait-il rellement plus pauvre que Benoit Hamon et Nathalie Arthaud lors de la prsidentielle de 2017 alors quil avait fait fortune au sein de la banque Rothschild and co? A-t-il toujours dit la vrit sur son patrimoine ? Enqute
> 
> Depuis quil est devenu ministre de lconomie, en aout 2014, les dclarations de patrimoine et dintrts dEmmanuel Macron font polmique. Cette anne l, il dclarait un modeste patrimoine de 156 000 euros, moins que Nathalie Arthaud ou Benoit Hamon ! Sans Philippe Poutou et ses 31 000 euros de patrimoine, Macron aurait t le plus pauvre des candidats  la prsidentielle de 2017. Autre invraisemblance : bien que propritaires dun appartement  Paris achet 890 000 euros en 2007 et dune maison au Touquet qui sera value  1 453 000 euros en 2015, le couple Macron parvint  ne jamais payer limpt sur la fortune entre 2008 et 2014.
> 
> Mais en se penchant sur le patrimoine du couple, le fisc estima en 2015 que la maison du Touquet, appartenant  Brigitte Macron, avait t sous-value de 253 000 euros. Du coup, les Macron durent payer lISF pour trois annes de retard (4174 euros de redressement pour 2013 et 2264 euros pour 2014). Une fois lu  lElyse, Emmanuel Macron supprima limpt sur la fortune et le remplaa par un plus conciliant  Impt sur le fortune immobilire , au risque de renforcer un sentiment dinjustice dj trs prsent dans la  France den bas  et de contribuer au dclenchement de la rvolte des  Gilets jaunes  en novembre 2018 (4500 blesss, des millions deuros de dgts).
> 
> *Une crance  oublie  ?*
> 
> Autre souci dans la dclaration de patrimoine 2014 dEmmanuel Macron : il y inscrit au passif une dette de 350 000 euros quil doit au Crdit Mutuel suite  un emprunt contract en novembre 2011 pour effectuer des travaux dans la maison du Touquet. Problme : ce bien immobilier appartenant en propre  son pouse Brigitte, les sommes consacres par Emmanuel Macron pour sa rnovation (350 000 euros selon sa dclaration de patrimoine 2014, 500 000 euros selon des informations communiques au Journal du dimanche par le  camp Macron  en 2017) sapparentent soit  une libralit pour son pouse (mais elles nont pas t dclares comme telles), soit  un prt  son pouse. Mais dans ce cas, Emmanuel Macron naurait-il pas du inscrire  lactif de son patrimoine une crance de 350 000, voire 500 000 euros sur son pouse? Son patrimoine net naurait alors plus t de 308 000 euros, mais de 658 000, voire 808 000 euros. Or selon la loi, Ne pas dclarer, fournir une valuation mensongre de son patrimoine ou omettre une partie substantielle de son patrimoine ou de ses intrts est un dlit puni de trois ans demprisonnement et de 45000 euros damende . Une peine dinligibilit de 10 ans peut galement tre prononce ainsi que linterdiction dexercer une fonction publique.
> ...

----------


## Mat.M

> L'esn c'est un peut de la nov langue nan ?


absolument.
Si vous faites partie de la direction et du management et que vous n'tes pas capable de communiquer  grand renfort d'lments de langage et d'argumentaire de vente eh bien vous ne serez pas long feu dans l'entreprise.



> Il y a eu 1 changement de nom en 2013 : de SC2I  ESN.


c'est exact mais je pense que Sanderbe voulait dire qu'une ESN,sa constitution tient plus de la comm' qu'autre chose; ceci de manire analogue  la politique.

----------


## sanderbe

Bonsoir




> c'est exact mais je pense que Sanderbe voulait dire qu'une ESN,sa constitution tient plus de la comm' qu'autre chose; ceci de manire analogue  la politique.


Oui voila , j'entends effectivement par la un nom de "communication" fourre tout. Exemple dans le domaine du marketing ou j'entends parler de plus en plus de "boite data" . Du Experian par exemple . A la base les socits de marketing direct ou de prospection /communication dont devenu "marketeur". 

Plus rarement j'entends aussi "boite digital" . "Data et digital" en somme. 

L'accountancy consulting commence a toucher la compta aussi ... On est plus fiscaliste ou expert comptable.

----------


## ABCIWEB

> Tu as oubli (ou plutt sciemment omis) L'ACTUALIT principale du moment : la Guerre en Ukraine ! 
> 
> Cette guerre tragique sert de paravent  Macron.


Avec ou sans guerre ce serait pareil. Le principe est de ne pas parler des choses qui fchent et surtout pas du bilan politique de Macron: des violences policires, des lois pour rduire le droit  l'information avec l'interdiction de les filmer, de sa violence sociale et de l'ostracisation des plus dfavoriss, de l'tat d'urgence permanent, du dni du rle du parlement et de son mpris affich envers les parlementaires eux-mmes.

Ne pas parler de la gouvernance de l'tat, avec un ministre de l'intrieur au pass sulfureux, un ministre de la justice accus de prise illgale d'intrts, de Ismal Emelien l'ex conseiller spcial qui murmure encore  l'oreille du prsident, accus d'avoir diffus un montage vido trompeur pour tenter dexcuser Alexandre Benalla, de l'lyse mis en cause dans la disparition des coffres-forts de ce mme Benalla,  d'Alexis Kohler, secrtaire gnral de llyse accus de trafic dinfluence dans le dossier Suez-Veolia, en mme temps qu'il est dj englu dans le conflit dintrts du dossier MSC, un homme qui ne rend aucun compte non plus devant les franais puisqu'il a refus par deux fois de rpondre  la convocation de la commission denqute de lAssemble nationale.

Toutes ces affaires sont sorties avant la guerre et l'on en parlait pas plus, de mme pour les cabinets de conseil dj voqus au dbut de la crise du covid pour leur rle anormalement prpondrant au regard d'une efficacit toute relative : 



> Aprs avoir accompagn et encourag la rduction du nombre de personnels et la soumission de lhpital public aux contraintes gestionnaires, les grands cabinets de conseil  Boston Consulting Group, Capgemini, McKinsey  se sont assur un rle cl auprs du pouvoir excutif et de ladministration pour faonner la rponse  la crise sanitaire.
> ...
> Un exemple, relat par Mediapart, rsume  lui seul le problme. Lun des principaux acteurs de la rforme de ltat depuis des annes, le cabinet McKinsey, a t mobilis en plein pic pidmique pour aider  mettre en place une task force interministrielle en vue du dploiement de tests sur le territoire franais. Cette task force a rapidement confi une mission dvaluation des capacits des laboratoires franais ... une autre firme de conseil, Bain. Pendant ce temps, des dizaines de laboratoires publics et privs qui avaient offert leurs services ds le dbut de la crise attendaient, incrdules, que le gouvernement veuille bien leur rpondre. Bref, les firmes qui ont accompagn les politiques daustrit et de suppressions demploi dans la fonction publique se voient aujourdhui confier la mission de pallier les dfaillances qui en rsultent. Les rsultats ne semblent pas, en loccurrence, trs probants.


L'article ci-dessus date du 5 juin 2020, ce n'est pas la guerre en Ukraine qui a servi de paravent.

Dernirement l'enqute du Snat confirme "l'influence croissante des cabinets de conseil sur les politiques publiques":



> Le recours aux consultants n'est pas nouveau mais il a fortement augment entre 2018 et 2021, d'aprs ce rapport, pour atteindre plus d'un milliard d'euros de dpenses l'an dernier. D'aprs les donnes de la direction du budget, "les dpenses de conseil des ministres ont plus que doubl sur la priode, avec une forte acclration en 2021
> ...
> si ces cabinets de conseil doivent en thorie proposer plusieurs scnarios  leurs clients, "ils ont toutefois pour habitude de 'prioriser' les scnarios proposs", souligne le rapport snatorial. Par ailleurs, ils "dploient nanmoins une stratgie d'influence dans le dbat public, en multipliant les think tank et les publications".


On apprend par ailleurs que Karim Tadjeddine, prsident de McKinsey France, a particip  la campagne dEmmanuel Macron en 2017, on comprend mieux l'explosion des contrats avec ce cabinet de conseil durant le quinquennat de Macron. Comme disait Ruffin, "il ne s'agit plus de se protger d'influences extrieures, aujourd'hui les lobbies sont aliments de l'intrieur". Le pouvoir participe activement  leur dveloppement avec un pognon de dingue, mais c'est uniquement quand il fait rfrence  l'aide destine aux plus pauvres qu'on doit parler d'un mauvais usage. 

Conflits d'intrts en pagaille et  tous les niveaux du gouvernement, dni de dmocratie, politique antisociale, mpris du peuple et des parlementaires, restriction du droit de manifester avec les violences policires, le bilan Macron est une catastrophe indfendable dont il vaut mieux ne pas parler. Et puis dernirement, un pacte avec les corses pour obtenir leur autonomie en change d'un vote Macron, rien n'arrte la corruption organise au sommet de l'tat.

Rien ne l'arrte parce qu'aux heures de grande coute les media mainstream sont aux ordres pour lui donner une image lisse et acceptable. Jamais ces diffrentes affaires ne sont abordes alors que chacune d'entre elles constitue pourtant un scandale d'tat. On a vu Macron aujourd'hui au journal d'A2, tout sourire, il dcorait des sportifs, c'est tout ce que nous devons savoir. Un candidat de l'extrme droite nolibrale, mprisant la dmocratie et les parlementaires, psychopathe et ripou jusqu' l'os, mais dguis en un centriste honnte et appliqu, voil ce qu'ils nous vendent. Enfin bon, cette fois-ci, et malgr toute la propagande, on ne peut plus vraiment parler de pochette surprise,  chacun de prendre ses responsabilits pour soutenir ou non cet imposteur.

----------


## pmithrandir

Abciweb... n est ce pas galement  cause d une opposition exsangue et inefficace?
Quelle soit de droite ou de gauche elle devrait tre en mesure de peser, tant mdiatiquement que politiquement... il n en est rien.

Et ce n est pas un clat de voix de temps en temps dont je parle, mais la vraie mise en place d un parti de gauche d opposition et la venue d un leader chez les rpublicain. 

Le tout avec une vraie stratgie d attaque et de gain de lgitimit.

Aujourd'hui je vois ce rle dvolu  des partis dcrit, peut etre  tort, comme extrme. Du coup dont la parole compte peu pour la population.

Construire une lgitimit politique y compris chez ses adversaire c est ca tre efficace.



Il y a 2 angles d attaque contre Macron.
L idologie politique.
L intgrit.

Le premier est largement mis en place... et il est pour moi inneficace car  vouloir se dmarquer d un prsident centriste... on se classe vite en extrme.

Le second en revanche pourrait suffire.

Dire... la politique est globalement acceptable... mais l manire ne l est pas en somme.


EDIT : Pour prciser ma pense...

La France se gouverne au centre. Avec un coup a gauche un coup a droite, mais jamais bien loin d'un cot ou de l'autre. Parce que les blocs extrmes psent 20% et le centre largi 60%.
Il y a parfois des alliances avec les extrmes, mais toujours de manire trs limite(Ciotti ou Robert Hue par exemple)
C'est ce que l'on a appell UMPS au RN par exemple.

Aujourd'hui, cet espace politique est phagocit par Macron.

La rponse actuelle, c'est pour els autres partis de se positionner en limite droite ou gauche pour se dmarquer par les ides.
Or, trouver des ides, c'est compliqu. 

Il serait bien plus simple d'attaquer sur la manire de faire(gilet jaunes borgns, cabinet de conseil, gestion centralise du pouvoir, etc...) que sur le fond des ides. 


Si je vous donne 2 informations, laquelle vous fait ragir le plus : 
 - Macron a baiss les APL de 5 euros par mois
 - Macron a couvert des comportement criminels de la part de son entourage (Darmanin ou Bennalla)

La premire est acceptable pour 80% de la population, on fait le dos rond devant une politique qu'on apprcie pas eton attend l'alternance
La seconde est inacceptable de la part de tous les partis politique.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> La premire est acceptable pour 80% de la population, on fait le dos rond devant une politique qu'on apprcie pas eton attend l'alternance


Pour illustrer tes propos, voici un petit dessin de A. Barte (toujours aussi bon) qui montre comment on fait voter exactement le contraire de ce que les gens souhaitent...

----------


## pmithrandir

C'est trs vrai Jon.

Et il n y a pas de raison que ca change.
Les seuls qui sont positionns au centre de l'chiquier sont Jadot et Hidalgo, et ils n'arrivent pas  exister.
Manque d'alliance(1 c'est bien, 2 sur la mme ligne... compliqu)Phagocyt par leur gaucheSans vote utile, qu'il soit de gauche ou centriste.
Bref, je ne vois aucun scnario ou un candidat a une chance de prendre le pouvoir. Donc leur ides... elles sont pas prt d'tre mise en place.

Duel Macron Lepen : il gagne 55 contre 45
Duel Macron Melenchon : Il gagnera avec au moins 60% je suis sur.
Duel Macron Zemmour : Je suis sur qu'il gagne avec 65% ou plus.


A cot de cela, je pense que contre Pecresse, Jadot ou mme hidalgo, il serait plus en difficult car le programme compterait moins, donc les casseroles seraient plus visibles.

----------


## Gunny

> C'est trs vrai Jon.
> 
> Et il n y a pas de raison que ca change.
> Les seuls qui sont positionns au centre de l'chiquier sont Jadot et Hidalgo, et ils n'arrivent pas  exister.
> Manque d'alliance(1 c'est bien, 2 sur la mme ligne... compliqu)Phagocyt par leur gaucheSans vote utile, qu'il soit de gauche ou centriste.
> Bref, je ne vois aucun scnario ou un candidat a une chance de prendre le pouvoir. Donc leur ides... elles sont pas prt d'tre mise en place.
> 
> Duel Macron Lepen : il gagne 55 contre 45
> Duel Macron Melenchon : Il gagnera avec au moins 60% je suis sur.
> ...


Je suis d'accord avec ton analyse, malheureusement. 
Par contre sur ton prcdent message il y a des choses que je veux ajouter. La premire, c'est que les franais, dans leur grande majorit, ne sont pas convaincus par Macron : https://www.bfmtv.com/politique/elec...203220012.html
La seconde, c'est que la responsabilit de l'inaudibilit de l'opposition est partage. Quand les mdias ne reportent que sur Macron le grand seigneur et passent sous silence, par exemple, les combats de LFI  l'AN, ou se focalisent sur telle ou telle petite phrase d'untel alors que Macron est donn un passe-droit, forcment a ne donne pas une image raliste du paysage politique. Ce traitement mdiatique a aussi pour effet d'augmenter la colre des militants de l'opposition, qui vont donc prendre des positions plus radicales et aliner une partie de leur lectorat potentiel. Aprs, je ne peux pas pardonner que l'on n'ait pas encore d'union de la gauche par exemple, le manque de bonne volont est ahurissant et franchement sans aucune excuse.

----------


## halaster08

Sur l'affaire McKinsey:
https://www.lefigaro.fr/societes/mck...senat-20220330



> McKinsey : Bruno Le Maire affirme que des vrifications fiscales ont t menes avant le rapport du Snat


Drle de dfense je trouve, moi je comprends: "nan mais on savait dj, on a rien dit ni rien fait mais on le savait, rassurez-vous" 




> Emmanuel Macron a indiqu, en voquant l'impt sur les socits non vers par McKinsey, que cette situation s'expliquait par les rgles fiscales en vigueur et qu'il s'tait battu pour instaurer un impt minimal sur les grandes entreprises. Dans quelques mois ces cas pourront tre bannis, a-t-il ajout sur France 3 dimanche dernier.


Ministre de l'conomie pendant le mandat de Hollande puis prsident pendant 5 ans, il n'a rien fait, mais promis si on revote pour lui il le fera ! Ou alors sa langue a fourch il voulais dire un "minimum d'impts" a semble plus cohrent avec son programme.
Franchement qui peut encore croire a ce genre de promesses alors qu'il n'a rien fait pendant 10ans

----------


## Ryu2000

> Aprs, je ne peux pas pardonner que l'on n'ait pas encore d'union de la gauche par exemple, le manque de bonne volont est ahurissant et franchement sans aucune excuse.


Il faudrait plutt dire "les gauches" que "la gauche".
Parce qu'un d'un ct on a le PS et EELV qui sont exactement comme LREM.
Et de l'autre on a LO, NPA, LFI, PCF qui sont dans des dlires compltement diffrents.

En cas de second tour LFI vs Macron, ou LFI vs Pcresse, on est mme pas certains que le PS et EELV appelleraient  voter LFI.
On verra en 2027, il y aura peut-tre une alliance LO/NPA  ::P: 




> et qu'il s'tait battu pour instaurer un impt minimal sur les grandes entreprises.


Les lois de l'UE permettent d'organiser son dficit afin d'viter l'impt. C'est de l'vasion fiscale lgale qu'ils appellent "optimisation fiscale".
Comme ils ne peuvent rien faire contre cette pratique, ils essaient de trouver d'autres solutions pour que les grosses entreprises paient un peu d'impt.

Les grosses entreprises comme Apple, Amazon, Oracle, etc, doivent le payer.




> on fait voter exactement le contraire de ce que les gens souhaitent...


Ce n'est pas l'interprtation que je fais de ce dessin.
L on a l'impression que tout est de la faute des lecteurs parce qu'ils votent pour un candidat qui promet de rduire les impts.
Perso je n'ai pas ressenti de baisse de taxe ou d'impt et je trouve que les conomies sont fait aux mauvais endroits.
Il y a des fonctionnaires plus utiles que d'autres. Malheureusement on rduit le nombre de fonctionnaires utiles et on augmente le nombre de fonctionnaires inutiles.

----------


## pmithrandir

> La seconde, c'est que la responsabilit de l'inaudibilit de l'opposition est partage. Quand les mdias ne reportent que sur Macron le grand seigneur et passent sous silence, par exemple, les combats de LFI  l'AN, ou se focalisent sur telle ou telle petite phrase d'untel alors que Macron est donn un passe-droit, forcment a ne donne pas une image raliste du paysage politique. Ce traitement mdiatique a aussi pour effet d'augmenter la colre des militants de l'opposition, qui vont donc prendre des positions plus radicales et aliner une partie de leur lectorat potentiel. Aprs, je ne peux pas pardonner que l'on n'ait pas encore d'union de la gauche par exemple, le manque de bonne volont est ahurissant et franchement sans aucune excuse.


Responsabilit bien sur... mais le positionnement de Mlenchon en mode rvolutionnaire, son rejet de toute la gauche de gouvernement pour incarner une gauche de bascule... son changement de cap a l'international... ca fait pas un peu beaucoup ?

JLM aurait intgr, vritablement, le PS et EELV dans son QG de campagne, en abandonnant / reportant ses ides sur l'Europe, les russes et l'OTAN... il serait a 24%.
Mme son cot sanguin aurait pu passer avec des poids lourds derrire lui vritablement actif dans la campagne.
C'est pas difficile de dire : Bla bla bla, j'irai discuter avec nos partenaires europens pour rendre cette dernire plus sociale et protectrice, bla bla bla... et hop, il gagne dj 10% dlecteur parce qu'il arrte de vouloir aller contre nos partenaires principaux.

La on doit pas juste signer un cheque en blanc a un personnage assez antipathique... on lui donne aussi le droit de foutre en l'air l'Europe, de changer la consitution, de partir de l'OTAN, d'arreter de soutenir l'Ukraine(donc de la livrer aux Russes) en plus d'un rogramme conomique qui hrisse le poil de 40% de la population.

Comment esprer gagner dans ces conditions.

C'est faire fi de l'histoire qui nous enseigne que les volutions sont toujours effectues petit  petit, sauf en situation de crise majeure. Sauf a crer cette situation de crise(et pour le coup, on en a une avec Poutine), on a pas de raison de le suivre.

Le pire dans tout ca, c'est qu'en choyant les plus a gauche, il ne gagne rien. Comme il n'y a pas de candidat de report pour ces lecteurs plus a gauche que lui, il les aura dans la poche quoi qu'il arrive.

----------


## Ryu2000

> JLM aurait intgr, vritablement, le PS et EELV dans son QG de campagne, en abandonnant / reportant ses ides sur l'Europe, les russes et l'OTAN... il serait a 24%.


Ce serait stupide de faire autant de compromis, aprs LFI deviendrait exactement comme le PS, LR et LREM !
a n'aurait aucun intrt. Autant voter directement Macron ou Pcresse




> on lui donne aussi le droit de foutre en l'air l'Europe


Mais de quoi vous parlez ?
LFI veut juste essayer de rengocier les traits, il y a peu de chance que a entraine la destruction de l'UE. Mais dans le doute je vais peut-tre voter LFI au premier tour, on sait jamais  ::P: 

====
Le vrai problme des partis de gauche c'est qu'ils n'attirent plus les lecteurs.
Enfin peut-tre que Fabien Roussel a compris des trucs, parce qu'il parait que le PCF va faire un score relativement lev. (le PCF pourrait faire mieux que le PS  :8O: )
Les partis de gauche devraient s'inspirer du PCF et s'loigner des ides du PS et d'EELV qui sont en train de s'effondrer.

----------


## sanderbe

Bonjour, 




> Les lois de l'UE permettent d'organiser son dficit afin d'viter l'impt. C'est de l'vasion fiscale lgale qu'ils appellent "optimisation fiscale".
> Comme ils ne peuvent rien faire contre cette pratique, ils essaient de trouver d'autres solutions pour que les grosses entreprises paient un peu d'impt.
> 
> Les grosses entreprises comme Apple, Amazon, Oracle, etc, doivent le payer.
> 
> Ce n'est pas l'interprtation que je fais de ce dessin.
> L on a l'impression que tout est de la faute des lecteurs parce qu'ils votent pour un candidat qui promet de rduire les impts.
> Perso je n'ai pas ressenti de baisse de taxe ou d'impt et je trouve que les conomies sont fait aux mauvais endroits.
> Il y a des fonctionnaires plus utiles que d'autres. Malheureusement on rduit le nombre de fonctionnaires utiles et on augmente le nombre de fonctionnaires inutiles.


Le problme de fond en France , c'est les politiques "dogmatiques" qui mnent vos hommes/femmes d'tat avec des dpenses pharaoniques ... 

Par exemple la baisse de 90  80 km/h ... Soit disant mesure "pour l'environnement" et "moins de mort" sur les routes. Cette escroquerie intellectuelle a surtout t plus que dfavorable encore aux gros rouleurs . Le nombre de PV a augment ... "Inversion logique des causes et consquences" comme on pourrait dire . A toujours vouloir s'entter  s'attaquer sur la vitesse qui est un facteur ... La France est toujours aussi mauvaise lev (portable au volant, conduite dangereuse, alcool, drogue, ...) en matire de scurit routires ...

Des politiques publiques organisationnelles / structurelles / institutionnelles ou les administrations se retrouvent  se retourner "contre" l'administr / citoyen ... Pas plutard qu'il y a 15 jours ,dans les colonnes de ce forum, on se faisait l'echo d'un commerant avec 20 millions d'amendes  la suite d'une fraude massive de l'immat de son entreprise ... 

Les nombreuses problmatiques, de fraude, de squat et j'en passe ... Dont les mdias franais font l'echo quasi quotidiennement . 

Dans quel pays civilis peut encore accepter ce type de situation ?  ::?:  Cela relve du scandale d'tat. A avoir voulu "acheter" une paix sociale, les citoyens franais honntes se retrouve  devoir essuyer les tuiles de l'incurie de l'tat franais ... Le pire, financirement ! 

En France les automobilistes et les administrs, sont devenus des vaches  lait . Qu'on malmne, qu'on insulte, qu'on maltraite  loisir ... 

C'est aussi visible avec les diffrentes lois de dcentralisation que l'tat franais a fait passer chez vous ... L'tat revendique baisser les impots. Pendant qu'il coupe les crdits  vos collectivits locales (rgion, dpartement, commune ... ) ... Ces niveaux d'chelons de gouvernance se retrouve  devoir crer de nouvelles taxes ou les augmenter ... Pour compenser ce que l'tat sucre ... Belle exemple d'absurdit 




> Responsabilit bien sur... mais le positionnement de Mlenchon en mode rvolutionnaire, son rejet de toute la gauche de gouvernement pour incarner une gauche de bascule... son changement de cap a l'international... ca fait pas un peu beaucoup ?
> 
> JLM aurait intgr, vritablement, le PS et EELV dans son QG de campagne, en abandonnant / reportant ses ides sur l'Europe, les russes et l'OTAN... il serait a 24%.
> Mme son cot sanguin aurait pu passer avec des poids lourds derrire lui vritablement actif dans la campagne.
> C'est pas difficile de dire : Bla bla bla, j'irai discuter avec nos partenaires europens pour rendre cette dernire plus sociale et protectrice, bla bla bla... et hop, il gagne dj 10% dlecteur parce qu'il arrte de vouloir aller contre nos partenaires principaux.
> 
> La on doit pas juste signer un cheque en blanc a un personnage assez antipathique... on lui donne aussi le droit de foutre en l'air l'Europe, de changer la consitution, de partir de l'OTAN, d'arreter de soutenir l'Ukraine(donc de la livrer aux Russes) en plus d'un rogramme conomique qui hrisse le poil de 40% de la population.
> 
> Comment esprer gagner dans ces conditions.
> ...


Peut tre qu'avoir un discours politique plus cohrent serait le bienvenu non ? 

Dans un pays dj champion du monde des dpenses et des taxes , vouloir remettre encore plus de taxe ... C'est peut tre pas ce qu'il y a de plus cohrent  dire ...
Idem en matire de politique nergtique. Etre contre le nuclaire et les contre nergies fossiles ... C'est pas trs cohrent non plus 

Une politique  limite confiscatoire ... Comme vouloir prendre 100% de l'argent de ceux qui auraient plus de 12/13 millions d' . Etre chef d'entreprise et avoir 100 millions ou 1 milliards sur un compte bancaire c'est un crime ? Pas sur que ce type de discours soient audible pour des investisseurs ou des entrepreneurs ... 

Pour la gauche comme Melenchon, avoir de l'argent ou en gagner c'est mal sain. Donc on doit dpouiller ... 

Comme la pseudo rduction du travaill pron ... C'est crer du travail dont on a besoin, pas le rduire. Travailler moins c'est aussi des salaires plus faibles. Donc moins de richesse aussi.

----------


## pmithrandir

> Ce serait stupide de faire autant de compromis, aprs LFI deviendrait exactement comme le PS, LR et LREM !
> a n'aurait aucun intrt. Autant voter directement Macron ou Pcresse


C'est vrai qu'ils auraient tort de s'inspirer d'un parti qui a quand mme t lu de nombreuses fois...

Aujourd'hui le PS est un parti sans tte et sans direction.

JLM occupe l'espace mdiatique, mais la vie est cruelle, c'est sa dernire prsidentielle. L'age le rattrape.
Une fois que JLM disparait, vous pensez que LFI va survivre longtemps avec leur 20 dputs ? Soit ils gagnent le pouvoir dans 3 semaines, soit ils retombent dans la foule.

On aime ou pas le PS, mais ils ont encore un bon paquet d'lus partout dans le territoire. Que les cadre nationaux se soient ralier a macron ou barr chez LFI, ca ne change rien. C'est un monstre qui peut  tout moment recommencer  croquer toute la gauche pour peu qu'il trouve un leader.

C'tait donc le moment de l'assimiler et l'ancrant plus a gauche, et de prendre le pouvoir.

Dans 5 ans, c'est le tour d'En Marche, autre parti bas sur un seul homme, de retomber. Macron ne pouvant se prsenter, vous allez voir que les soutiens vont commencer  stioler dans 18 mois.

Et la, pouf, on verra la nouvelle gnration du PS rconcilier les deux camps et repartir  l'assaut. On aura juste perdu 5 ans.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Ministre de l'conomie pendant le mandat de Hollande puis prsident pendant 5 ans, il n'a rien fait, mais promis si on revote pour lui il le fera ! Ou alors sa langue a fourch il voulais dire un "minimum d'impts" a semble plus cohrent avec son programme.
> Franchement qui peut encore croire a ce genre de promesses alors qu'il n'a rien fait pendant 10ans


C'est a les promesses lectorales. Je poste une photo du dernier meeting de Macron

----------


## Pyramidev

Tatiana Jarzabek (alias Tatiana Ventse) avait vot blanc aux lections prsidentielles de 2017, aux deux tours. Aujourd'hui, par contre, elle a nonc une tirade de 22m48 pour encourager vivement  voter contre Emmanuel Macron au second tour des prsidentielles de 2022.

Elle pense qu'Emmanuel Macron se retrouvera probablement soit face  Marine Le Pen, soit face  Jean-Luc Mlenchon. Dans ces deux cas, elle encourage vivement  voter contre Emmanuel Macron.




De mon ct, j'espre qu'Emmanuel Macron n'atteindra pas le second tour. Mais c'est un doux rve.

----------


## ABCIWEB

> Il y a 2 angles d attaque contre Macron.
> L idologie politique.
> L intgrit.
> 
> Le premier est largement mis en place... et il est pour moi inneficace car  vouloir se dmarquer d un prsident centriste... on se classe vite en extrme.
> 
> Le second en revanche pourrait suffire.
> 
> Dire... la politique est globalement acceptable... mais l manire ne l est pas en somme.


Une politique globalement acceptable pour toi peut-tre, mais pas pour tout le monde:


le 29/11/2020 Ameer al Halbi, journaliste Syrien. Il venait alors d'arriver en France, travaillait enfin dans un pays o le droit de la presse a un sens... 

Et NON, et RE NON, MACRON N'EST PAS UN  PRESIDENT CENTRISTE ! 

Rien dans sa politique n'indique qu'il est centriste, excepts les mdias qui le rptent en boucle. Un centriste ne niquerait pas le code du travail en rduisant/plafonnant les indemnits aux prudhommes, il ne rendrait pas les allocations chmages plus difficiles  obtenir surtout dans un contexte de crise et d'inflation, il n'instaurerait pas des violences policires pour interdire le droit de manifester, il ne programmerait pas le travail forc pour les allocataires du RSA avec de surcrot une rmunration infrieure au smic, il n'aurait pas supprim l'impt sur la fortune, il n'aurait pas diminu les charges sociales des entreprises pour dire ensuite qu'il manque de l'argent dans les caisses et donc qu'il faut faire des rformes antisociales et allonger la dure du temps de travail, il n'aurait pas supprim bon nombre de fonctionnaires en charge des contrles, ce qui nous vaut des affaires comme le scandale des maisons de retraites, etc.

C'est le bilan d'une politique sociale d'extrme droite, et c'est bien ce qui pose problme  Pcresse qui n'arrive pas  se dmarquer et qui se fait bouffer par Macron parce qu'il lui est impossible d'tre plus  droite. Quant  le Pen elle ne propose pas pire non plus au niveau conomique et social. Il faut quand mme un sacr enfumage mdiatique pour positionner Macron au centre alors que personne n'est plus antisocial que lui, racisme except.

Et un plan supplmentaire pour niquer encore plus les chmeurs avec France Travail. "Plus le march du travail est bon, et moins lassurance chmage est gnreuse". Il suffira donc de dire que le march du travail est bon pour supprimer des droits, magique. 

Oui parce que sa dernire rforme de novembre dernier n'allait pas assez loin, bien entendu. En fait on ne va jamais assez loin dans la stigmatisation des plus pauvres ni dans la prcarit des salaris. Il n'y a aucune limite, jamais aucune limite et c'est la dfinition mme d'un parti extrmiste.

----------


## Gunny

> Tatiana Jarzabek (alias Tatiana Ventse) avait vot blanc aux lections prsidentielles de 2017, aux deux tours. Aujourd'hui, par contre, elle a nonc une tirade de 22m48 pour encourager vivement  voter contre Emmanuel Macron au second tour des prsidentielles de 2022.
> 
> Elle pense qu'Emmanuel Macron se retrouvera probablement soit face  Marine Le Pen, soit face  Jean-Luc Mlenchon. Dans ces deux cas, elle encourage vivement  voter contre Emmanuel Macron.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> De mon ct, j'espre qu'Emmanuel Macron n'atteindra pas le second tour. Mais c'est un doux rve.


Je ne regarderai pas la vido parce que je n'ai pas le temps, mais pour moi clairement si le second tour est Macron vs Le Pen (ou pire, Zemmour), je bouge mes fesses et je vais voter Macron. C'est irresponsable de laisser passer l'extrme droite. Ce sera tout ce qu'est Macron, avec une grosse couche de merde par dessus. Ce serait une gigantesque claque  toutes les minorits en France, non seulement directement de par leurs politiques, mais aussi indirectement car tous les racistes de France vont soudain se sentir investis et vont sortir des trous o ils se cachent pour l'instant. Loin de moi de dire que Macron est progressiste ou un ami des minorits, ce n'est pas le cas, mais on est sans commune mesure avec l'extrme droite. Je trouve a facile de dire que voter Le Pen c'est un moindre mal quand on ne fait pas partie d'une minorit qui va vivre avec la boule au ventre pendant 5 ans.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Tatiana Jarzabek (alias Tatiana Ventse) avait vot blanc aux lections prsidentielles de 2017, aux deux tours. Aujourd'hui, par contre, elle a nonc une tirade de 22m48 pour encourager vivement  voter contre Emmanuel Macron au second tour des prsidentielles de 2022.


J'avais dj compris a en 2017.  :;): 




> De mon ct, j'espre qu'Emmanuel Macron n'atteindra pas le second tour. Mais c'est un doux rve.


Ce n'est peut-tre pas si impossible que a.
Les bourgeois parisiens et les retraits aiss ne doivent pas tre si nombreux.
Le sentiment anti Macron est trop fort en France, LREM n'a fait que de la merde pendant 5 ans, LREM n'a pris aucune bonne dcision.




> C'est irresponsable de laisser passer l'extrme droite.


C'est beaucoup plus irresponsable de laisser passer Macron.
Le score de Marine Lepen dans les sondages est louche, une partie des lecteurs RN ont du partir chez Reconqute, son score devrait tre plus faible.




> Je trouve a facile de dire que voter Le Pen c'est un moindre mal quand on ne fait pas partie d'une minorit qui va vivre avec la boule au ventre pendant 5 ans.


De quelle minorit vous parlez ?
Des clandestins ?

----------


## pmithrandir

> Une politique globalement acceptable pour toi peut-tre, mais pas pour tout le monde:
> 
> Pice jointe 616495
> le 29/11/2020 Ameer al Halbi, journaliste Syrien. Il venait alors d'arriver en France, travaillait enfin dans un pays o le droit de la presse a un sens... 
> 
> Et NON, et RE NON, MACRON N'EST PAS UN  PRESIDENT CENTRISTE ! 
> 
> Rien dans sa politique n'indique qu'il est centriste, excepts les mdias qui le rptent en boucle. Un centriste ne niquerait pas le code du travail en rduisant/plafonnant les indemnits aux prudhommes, il ne rendrait pas les allocations chmages plus difficiles  obtenir surtout dans un contexte de crise et d'inflation, il n'instaurerait pas des violences policires pour interdire le droit de manifester, il ne programmerait pas le travail forc pour les allocataires du RSA avec de surcrot une rmunration infrieure au smic, il n'aurait pas supprim l'impt sur la fortune, il n'aurait pas diminu les charges sociales des entreprises pour dire ensuite qu'il manque de l'argent dans les caisses et donc qu'il faut faire des rformes antisociales et allonger la dure du temps de travail, il n'aurait pas supprim bon nombre de fonctionnaires en charge des contrles, ce qui nous vaut des affaires comme le scandale des maisons de retraites, etc.
> 
> ...


Encore une fois, tu lattaque sur sa politique, et tu n'as aucune chance de gagner l'lection sur ce terrain.

La photo que tu envoies, ce n'est pas le rsultat d'une politique, mais d'une capacit de dcision et de choix fait par une personne. Et la il est faible et condamnable.

Macron a un programme conomique de droite, comme 70% des prsidents avant lui. On va pas en faire un fromage et on survivra.

En revanche, il a des manires de diriger qui sont indigne d'une dmocratie. Largement hrit des annes d'impunit du pouvoir auxquelles nous nous sommes habitu.


Rien que le fait que la gauche ne gagne pas cette lection, qui tait servie sur un plateau, est un indice suffisant pour comprendre qu'elle se dbrouille mal.

On a une politique conomique de droite agressive, un prsident qui utilise la force contre les manifestants, des mensonges politiques  rptition, une gestion de la crise sanitaire discutable... et pourtant, la gauche se positionne avec : 
 - une personne au comportement clanique qui prsente les mme travers que le Macron
 - un programme conomique en rupture totale
 - un programme international qui redfinie toutes nos alliances

Alors qu'il suffisait d'un personnage intgre avec un programme de rajustement plus a gauche pour corriger les problmes et prendre le pouvoir.

----------


## pmithrandir

> De quelle minorit vous parlez ?
> Des clandestins ?


Dj oui, mais mme des trangers lgaux qui doivent demander des permis de sjours.
Et que dire des personnes LGBT qui vont voir leurs droits limits et les agressions banalises.
Ou les droits  l'avortement qui seront plus difficile  obtenir...

Bref, tout ce qu'on trouve dans un gouvernement qui vire a lextrme droite.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Dj oui, mais mme des trangers lgaux qui doivent demander des permis de sjours.
> Et que dire des personnes LGBT qui vont voir leurs droits limits et les agressions banalises.
> Ou les droits  l'avortement qui seront plus difficile  obtenir...
> 
> Bref, tout ce qu'on trouve dans un gouvernement qui vire a lextrme droite.


Oui, c'est dur. Mais Macron, c'est tous les pauvres et la "classe moyenne" qui vont avoir peur. 

En 2017, au 2nd tour (je ne comprends pas pourquoi on appelle cela le 2me tour, puisqu'il n'y en pas trois ! ::roll:: ), j'ai vot "nul", parce que vot FN... non, quand mme pas.
En 2022, si on a le mme 2nd tour (Macron - Le Pen), je vote Le Pen sans hsiter.

----------


## Ryu2000

Recours au cabinet de conseil McKinsey : le gouvernement embarrass  dix jours du premier tour



> Les partisans dEmmanuel Macron pensaient que lhistoire ne sortirait pas du bocal des rseaux sociaux. Trop  complique . Puis, mardi 29 mars, le prsident de lAssemble nationale, Richard Ferrand, a eu la dsagrable surprise dtre interpell par un homme dans une runion publique  Paris sur laffaire McKinsey, du nom de cette socit de conseil devenue le symbole du recours croissant par lEtat, depuis 2017,  des prestataires privs pour le guider dans son action. Plus dun milliard deuros ont t dpenss dans ce domaine en 2021, selon un rapport snatorial publi le 17 mars, qui voque un  phnomne tentaculaire , avec un montant qui a  plus que doubl  en trois ans. *Aussitt, le service dordre vacue lopposant de la salle   Bravo la dmocratie !* , le voit-on tempter dans une vido devenue virale sur Twitter , avant dtre finalement rinvit  sasseoir dans le public.


La polmique McKinsey perturbe la campagne dEmmanuel Macron



> * dix jours du premier tour de llection prsidentielle, le candidat redoute limpact de la polmique sur son image.*
> 
> Une somme astronomique, 1 milliard deuros. Des cabinets de conseil dont des amricains. Des accusations doptimisation fiscale. Des soupons de collusion. Un prsident-candidat. Une lection prsidentielle Le cocktail McKinsey est dtonant. Depuis six semaines quil mijote au feu doux de la campagne prsidentielle, le voil qui rvle ses armes dans la dernire ligne droite: ceux dun scandale dtat, selon les mots des opposants dEmmanuel Macron.


C'est pnible ces articles payants (mais il faut bien faire rentrer de l'argent) :
Emmanuel Macron a-t-il trahi la  start-up nation  ?



> Coups de canif dans le contrat, illusion technologique, fausse modernisation de ltat : les dsappoints de la  start-up nation  racontent.


Macron candidat : un dbut de campagne qui sonne creux



> Quand on marche, il faut deux jambes, la droite et la gauche, et il faut mettre lune aprs lautre pour pouvoir avancer.  En dplacement  Dijon lundi, Emmanuel Macron a ressorti des cartons la formule aujourdhui cule qui lavait fait gagner en 2017. Un nime  en mme temps  nonc sous le patronage du socialiste Franois Rebsamen alors que ses premires mesures taient calibres jusqu la caricature pour plaire  llectorat de droite. Une manire de dire que sa campagne recommenait l, dans la Cte-dOr, trois semaines et demie aprs une trs fade et vague lettre de candidature adresse aux Franais et immdiatement oublie.* Ctait dune banalit confondante  soupire un de ses soutiens. Et la suite na gure rassur.*

----------


## pmithrandir

> Oui, c'est dur. Mais Macron, c'est tous les pauvres et la "classe moyenne" qui vont avoir peur. 
> 
> En 2017, au 2nd tour (je ne comprends pas pourquoi on appelle cela le 2me tour, puisqu'il n'y en pas trois !), j'ai vot "nul", parce que vot FN... non, quand mme pas.
> En 2022, si on a le mme 2nd tour (Macron - Le Pen), je vote Le Pen sans hsiter.


Je me disais la mme chose en 2017... et j'ai relu pch mortel... qui illustre bien une "dmocratie" d'extreme droite.
Je regarde aussi en Russie, ou on a le modle que Le Pen veut atteindre..

Et son programme, loin des mots employs qui reprsente un vrai tournant.

A cot de ca, Macron est un enfant de coeur cot libert publique.


Macron / le Pen, j'en suis a me dire que l'abstention est une arme plus forte.

Si le premier tour attire 80% de votants, et que le second en attire 35... le prsident n'aura aucune lgitimit et la rue prendra le pouvoir.

----------


## flow10000

> En 2017, au 2nd tour (je ne comprends pas pourquoi on appelle cela le 2me tour, puisqu'il n'y en pas trois !), j'ai vot "nul", parce que vot FN... non, quand mme pas.
> En 2022, si on a le mme 2nd tour (Macron - Le Pen), je vote Le Pen sans hsiter.


Exactement pareil. Je pense qu'on est pas mal dans ce cas l.
Perso je ne suis pas du tout pour Le Pen, mais mme si Le Pen veut faire la mme merde que Macron, elle ne pourra pas (car d'extrme droite). Macro tant "centriste" (la blague), il peut prendre autant de mesures liberticides qu'il veut, dilapider la France et ses services publiques etc en toute tranquillit.
Il peut aussi crever des yeux et couper des mains comme a lui chante. Si a avait t Marine au pouvoir a aurait pas t la mme, elle se serait fait dfoncer...

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Macron / le Pen, j'en suis a me dire que l'abstention est une arme plus forte.
> 
> Si le premier tour attire 80% de votants, et que le second en attire 35... le prsident n'aura aucune lgitimit et la rue prendra le pouvoir.


a fait des annes que j'entends ce discours. Mais, au final, Macron a t lu avec 15% des voix, et est aussi dmocrate que Poutine, et a semble normal pour tout le monde.

----------


## Franois M.

> Macron a un programme conomique de droite, comme 70% des prsidents avant lui. On va pas en faire un fromage et on survivra.
> .


Coucou !
Ca faisait longtemps que je n'tais pas venu lire vos ratiocinations de gauchards aigris. ::mouarf:: 

Comment ose-t-on parler de politique de droite quand on vit dans un pays collectiviste o l'tat accapare plus de 50% du PIB ?

Comment ose-t-on parler de politique de droite quand on vit dans un pays collectiviste qui a le triste record de prlvements obligatoires ? (en concurrence avec le Danemark, qui lui a un gouvernement de gauche, mais qui au moins met en place de vraies mesures anti-immigration).

Il n'y pas un seul candidat de droite  cette prsidentielle : mme chez Zemmour je ne vois pas de volont de rduire la gabegie tatique et de enfin couper les ailes de l'tat pour rtablir les liberts individuelles.

La France est voue  la gauche et  la dcadence; c'est triste mais il est trop tard pour changer ce pays; il est foutu  tous les points de vues.

----------


## BenoitM

> a fait des annes que j'entends ce discours. Mais, au final, Macron a t lu avec 15% des voix, et est aussi dmocrate que Poutine, et a semble normal pour tout le monde.


Je savais pas que Macron mettait en prison tout ses opposants.  ::weird:: 
Je savais pas que Macron tait le seul candidat  l'lection.  ::weird:: 

Si on pouvait arrter avec les comparaisons stupides...

----------


## pmithrandir

> a fait des annes que j'entends ce discours. Mais, au final, Macron a t lu avec 15% des voix, et est aussi dmocrate que Poutine, et a semble normal pour tout le monde.




```

```

Au second tour, il a tout de mme eu 20M de votants.

Si on avait eu 30% de participation, il aurait t lu avec 10% des electeurs inscrits... 

A ce stade, sa lgitimit est nulle et il tient pas 2 mois a son poste

----------


## Gunny

> A ce stade, sa lgitimit est nulle et il tient pas 2 mois a son poste


Pourquoi ne tiendrait-il pas ? Quelle force le pousserait vers la sortie ?

----------


## sanderbe

Bonsoir, 




> le 29/11/2020 Ameer al Halbi, journaliste Syrien. Il venait alors d'arriver en France, travaillait enfin dans un pays o le droit de la presse a un sens...


Il s'est trouv au mauvais endroit au moment ...  ::?:  Effectivement sortir de la avec un coco bel oeil, c'est pas jojo  voir  ::(: 




> Et NON, et RE NON, MACRON N'EST PAS UN  PRESIDENT CENTRISTE ! 
> 
> Rien dans sa politique n'indique qu'il est centriste, excepts les mdias qui le rptent en boucle. Un centriste ne niquerait pas le code du travail en rduisant/plafonnant les indemnits aux prudhommes, il ne rendrait pas les allocations chmages plus difficiles  obtenir surtout dans un contexte de crise et d'inflation, il n'instaurerait pas des violences policires pour interdire le droit de manifester, il ne programmerait pas le travail forc pour les allocataires du RSA avec de surcrot une rmunration infrieure au smic, il n'aurait pas supprim l'impt sur la fortune, il n'aurait pas diminu les charges sociales des entreprises pour dire ensuite qu'il manque de l'argent dans les caisses et donc qu'il faut faire des rformes antisociales et allonger la dure du temps de travail, il n'aurait pas supprim bon nombre de fonctionnaires en charge des contrles, ce qui nous vaut des affaires comme le scandale des maisons de retraites, etc.
> 
> C'est le bilan d'une politique sociale d'extrme droite, et c'est bien ce qui pose problme  Pcresse qui n'arrive pas  se dmarquer et qui se fait bouffer par Macron parce qu'il lui est impossible d'tre plus  droite. Quant  le Pen elle ne propose pas pire non plus au niveau conomique et social. Il faut quand mme un sacr enfumage mdiatique pour positionner Macron au centre alors que personne n'est plus antisocial que lui, racisme except.
> 
> Et un plan supplmentaire pour niquer encore plus les chmeurs avec France Travail. "Plus le march du travail est bon, et moins lassurance chmage est gnreuse". Il suffira donc de dire que le march du travail est bon pour supprimer des droits, magique. 
> 
> Oui parce que sa dernire rforme de novembre dernier n'allait pas assez loin, bien entendu. En fait on ne va jamais assez loin dans la stigmatisation des plus pauvres ni dans la prcarit des salaris. Il n'y a aucune limite, jamais aucune limite et c'est la dfinition mme d'un parti extrmiste.


Macron est clairement de droite . Sa politique est ultra libral. 




> Je ne regarderai pas la vido parce que je n'ai pas le temps, mais pour moi clairement si le second tour est Macron vs Le Pen (ou pire, Zemmour), je bouge mes fesses et je vais voter Macron. C'est irresponsable de laisser passer l'extrme droite. Ce sera tout ce qu'est Macron, avec une grosse couche de merde par dessus. Ce serait une gigantesque claque  toutes les minorits en France, non seulement directement de par leurs politiques, mais aussi indirectement car tous les racistes de France vont soudain se sentir investis et vont sortir des trous o ils se cachent pour l'instant. Loin de moi de dire que Macron est progressiste ou un ami des minorits, ce n'est pas le cas, mais on est sans commune mesure avec l'extrme droite. Je trouve a facile de dire que voter Le Pen c'est un moindre mal quand on ne fait pas partie d'une minorit qui va vivre avec la boule au ventre pendant 5 ans.


De la vision de belge que j'ai depuis la Belgique, ici dans nos mdias les racistes en France ... sont classs  gauche voir extrme gauche ... clairement pas  droite. Le "sectarisme de gauche" , ou l'ensemble des minorits seraient oppresses ... Moyen comme discours ... La politique des minorits bruyantes et gesticulantes aux fort pouvoir de nuisances vous tes les champions en France .  ::?: 

> Syndicats de gauche minoritaires, au fort pouvoir de nuisance (transport, carburant, ...) . Suffit de menacer de bloquer les routes et dpts de carbu . Les syndicats en France c'est "on les aime pas mais ils servent "d'arme" contre le gouvernement grce au pouvoir de nuisance" . Ou est lintrt en fait ? 
> Lobby mondialiste qui gangrne les associations soit disant anti racistes . Soit disant que racisme anti franais n'existe pas ... 
> Lobby colo qui ne reprsente rien et prtend reprsenter la majorit en bloquant le moindre projet d'amnagement du territoire ...




> Dj oui, mais mme des trangers lgaux qui doivent demander des permis de sjours.


Juste pour l'anecdote. Si tu viens en Belgique dans la perspective de d'installer / travailler , mme en tant que franais. Si tu n'arrives pas subvenir  tes besoins, l'tat Belge peut t'ordonner de quitter la Belgique au bout de 6 mois ... Durant la crise du covid, de nombreux tudiants franais en Belgique se sont trouvs dans cette situation ... Pourtant en situation rgulire . 

Rien de choquant qu'en France on applique la mme logique . D'autres pays le font aussi : Australie, Nouvelle Zaland. tre plus "select" dans qui vient et pour y faire quoi sur le territoire. 




> Et que dire des personnes LGBT qui vont voir leurs droits limits et les agressions banalises.


Sais tu que chez vous en France, Florian Philippot (ex cadre FN ou RN ?) est homo ? J'ai envie de dire que c'est l'hopital qui se fout de la charit ...  ::ptdr:: 




> Ou les droits  l'avortement qui seront plus difficile  obtenir...


Les mentalits ont plutt voluer dans le bon sens . Tout le boulot de votre ancienne dput Simone n'est clairement pas supprimer. A conserver au contraire !




> Bref, tout ce qu'on trouve dans un gouvernement qui vire a lextrme droite.


Il parait que Lepen est socialiste  ::aie::  ... Je ne sais plus quel mdia Belge  colport une vido ou l'on voit Zemmour qualifier Lepen de socialiste  ::mouarf:: 




> Exactement pareil. Je pense qu'on est pas mal dans ce cas l.
> Perso je ne suis pas du tout pour Le Pen, mais mme si Le Pen veut faire la mme merde que Macron, elle ne pourra pas (car d'extrme droite). Macro tant "centriste" (la blague), il peut prendre autant de mesures liberticides qu'il veut, dilapider la France et ses services publiques etc en toute tranquillit.
> Il peut aussi crever des yeux et couper des mains comme a lui chante. Si a avait t Marine au pouvoir a aurait pas t la mme, elle se serait fait dfoncer...


Comme dit plus haut Macron est ultra libral et de droite. 




> Comment ose-t-on parler de politique de droite quand on vit dans un pays collectiviste o l'tat accapare plus de 50% du PIB ?


Vu de l'tranger la politique de l'tat franais (trs jacobin), c'est de l'tatisme . C'est une forme de politique socialiste.




> Comment ose-t-on parler de politique de droite quand on vit dans un pays collectiviste qui a le triste record de prlvements obligatoires ? (en concurrence avec le Danemark, qui lui a un gouvernement de gauche, mais qui au moins met en place de vraies mesures anti-immigration).


Au fur et  mesure des annes la Belgique se bat en duel pour gagner la 2me place. 




> Il n'y pas un seul candidat de droite  cette prsidentielle : mme chez Zemmour je ne vois pas de volont de rduire la gabegie tatique et de enfin couper les ailes de l'tat pour rtablir les liberts individuelles.


Vu de Belgique et de l'tranger, la France est clbre dans le monde entier pour sa bureaucratie  ::mrgreen::   ::mouarf::   ::ptdr::  . La France ferait bien se s'inspirer de la Belgique . Pas du systme politique qui avouons le est bordlique en Belgique  ::aie::  Tenter de vous l'expliquer et je vous perds  ::mrgreen:: 




> La France est voue  la gauche et  la dcadence; c'est triste mais il est trop tard pour changer ce pays; il est foutu  tous les points de vues.


Non , faut juste que les franais votent en appliquant le bon sens ... pas de dogmatisme . 

En Belgique on est bien plus pragmatique qu'en France (sans chauvinisme  :;):  ). D'ailleurs ses dernires annes la France copie beaucoup la Belgique (avec 10 ou 20 ans de retards sur des sujets de fond ).

----------


## Ryu2000

On dirait que Macron a peur de perde en cas de second tour LREM vs RN.
Il devrait galement avoir peur d'tre compltement absent du second tour.

Macron regrette que Le Pen soit moins prsente "comme d'extrme droite"



> La faute aux journalistes, entre autres.  loccasion dun dplacement de campagne prsidentielle  Fouras (Charente-Maritime), jeudi 31 mars, le prsident-candidat Emmanuel Macron a regrett la banalisation de Marine Le Pen et de lextrme droite, dont les mdias seraient en partie responsables. 
> 
> Collectivement jai moins entendu dire quelle est dextrme droite. Il y a vingt ans, les mdias que vous tiez disaient cest terrible, front rpublicain. Les forces politiques rpublicaines disaient jamais. Il ny a plus cette raction-l, a-t-il dplor alors quil tait interrog sur les derniers sondages qui pointent une progression de la candidate du Rassemblement national.


Je n'ai jamais aim ce concept de "front rpublicain".
Maintenant l'extrme droite c'est Zemmour, maintenant l'anti-islamisme c'est Zemmour.
De ce que j'ai vu, on dirait que le RN essaie de faire passer le message "Zemmour est un extrmiste, nous sommes raisonnable".

"NI TANDEM, NI EXTRME DROITE": ZEMMOUR ET LE PEN RPONDENT  MACRON, ACCUS DE "FBRILIT"



> Le candidat de Reconqute a aussitt ragi sur Twitter, trillant l'actuel prsident de la Rpublique et se prsentant comme le seul candidat capable de l'emporter face  lui au second tour.
> "Il n'y a ni tandem, ni extrme droite. *Il y a un prsident qui ne fait rien, ne dit rien, ne pense rien, et qui mise toute sa rlection sur une finale avec Marine Le Pen*", a crit ric Zemmour. "Je suis le seul capable de raliser l'union des droites: le seul  pouvoir le vaincre", a-t-il enfin assur.
> 
> Quelques heures plus tard, c'est au tour de la candidate du Rassemblement national de ragir. L aussi sur le rseau social Twitter.
> "Quelle fbrilit! Incapable de dfendre son bilan dsastreux, Emmanuel Macron n'a aucune mesure  proposer aux Franais autre que la retraite  65 ans", a tweet la candidate du RN. "Il fuit le dbat et tient des propos sans queue ni tte faute d'arguments sur mon projet d'unit et d'intrt national", a-t-elle encore ajout.


Macron est en baisse dans les sondages, pourvu que a continu comme a :
PRSIDENTIELLE: SELON UN SONDAGE, MACRON EST EN BAISSE, ZEMMOUR ET PCRESSE PASSENT SOUS LES 10%



> Le chef de l'tat recueille 27% des intentions de vote (-1 point en une semaine), alors que le candidate RN en recueille 21% (+2 points), encore loin devant Jean-Luc Mlenchon (15,5%, +1 point).


Il y a 50 000 affaires avec Macron, McKinsey c'est une goute d'eau dans un ocan :
Prsidentielle 2022 : La campagne d'Emmanuel Macron pollue par l'affaire McKinsey



> Cette polmique est un peu surprenante car les recours aux cabinets externes reprsentent moins de 1 % du budget de lEtat, moins que les Anglais ou les Allemands , balaye le dput LREM Roland Lescure.  Cette polmique est porte et gonfle par *les populistes de service habituels et dautres, comme Valrie Pcresse*. Ils sous-entendent des choses calomnieuses et malhonntes pour en faire une pseudo affaire dEtat. On en est en ralit bien loin , souffle le prsident de la commission des affaires conomiques de lAssemble nationale.


En principe, dans les semaines a venir, les gens d'LREM devraient de plus en plus s'nerver, donc dire de plus en plus de conneries, ce qui fera baisser leur score dans les sondages, ce qui devrait les nerver encore plus.
Ce serait chouette de voir le score LREM s'effondrer juste avant le premier tour.

#RothschildGate : 5 minutes pour comprendre les accusations contre Emmanuel Macron
Mais o est pass le pognon de dingue que Macron aurait palp chez Rothschild ?

Michel Onfray : "Macron est un croque-mort de la nation"



> Michel Onfray : Cette affaire valide, hlas, mes thses sur les prsidents maastrichtiens de la Rpublique franaise. Cest--dire tous sans exception depuis le Mitterrand de 1983 qui,  cette date, renonce au souverainisme en mme temps quau socialisme  cest--dire  la possibilit de mener la politique voulue par le peuple pour le peuple  au nom dun saint-simonisme libral visant ltat total plantaire. *Tous les prsidents, donc, ont travaill  la dilution de la France dans lacide mondialiste via lEurope de Jean Monnet* prfre  lEurope du gnral de Gaulle qui allait de lAtlantique jusqu lOural


Si a continu comme a Mlenchon pourrait se retrouver prsident  :;):  (a ne peut pas tre pire que Macron)

====
Sympa :
DOUARD PHILIPPE "ODIEUX", JEAN-MICHEL BLANQUER "PARANOAQUE"... QUAND UNE EX-DPUTE LREM TRILLE LA MACRONIE



> Emmanuel Macron n'est pas non plus pargn. Elle dnonce sa "brutalit", son "manque d'imagination" et lui reproche de "saper mticuleusement tous les contre-pouvoirs".
> 
> Parmi les griefs de cette dpute fche avec la Rpublique en marche, qui a un temps rejoint l'UDI avant de dsormais appeler  voter Yannick Jadot, une conversation avec Alexis Kohler, le secrtaire gnral de l'lyse, souvent vu comme "le cerveau" d'Emmanuel Macron.
> 
> Aprs une discussion au sujet de l'audiovisuel public lors de laquelle cette ancienne productrice espre diriger une mission sur le sujet, le bras droit du prsident l'coute longuement avant de trancher.
> 
> "Je dis dabord ce quil faut faire et ensuite, on voit pour la mission", lui aurait-il dit.
> Le numro 2 de la rue du Faubourg Saint-Honor semble galement avoir l'habitude de prendre des dcisions sans changer avec les ministres concerns.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Je savais pas que Macron mettait en prison tout ses opposants. 
> Je savais pas que Macron tait le seul candidat  l'lection. 
> 
> Si on pouvait arrter avec les comparaisons stupides...


Il n'a pas besoin de les mettre en prison. Les mdias et la justice sortent des affaires sur ceux qui le gnent au bon moment. Il y a plusieurs manire de faire taire l'opposition.
Il n'y a pas qu'un seul candidat, certes, mais un seul est sur tous les crans, toutes les ondes. Et quand on reoit les autres candidats, c'est pour leur parler des affaires,  des polmiques que ces mdias ont fait courir  leur sujet.

Il suffit de voir le traitement mdiatique de l'affaire McKinsey. Ah, ben, en fait, on n'en parle pas. chuuuuut. Et sur la dclaration de patrimoine de Macron qui est trs trs suspecte... chuuuut. 

Certes, ce n'est pas comparable avec Poutine. D'un cot on a un vrai dictateur, avec tout ce que a implique, de l'autre on a un serpent dans sa couette, un scorpion dans sa botte, bref c'est cach, masqu, insidieux, mais au final, bien plus dangereux !

----------


## escartefigue

> Il suffit de voir le traitement mdiatique de l'affaire McKinsey. Ah, ben, en fait, on n'en parle pas. chuuuuut. Et sur la dclaration de patrimoine de Macron qui est trs trs suspecte... chuuuut.


C'est tout le contraire, on en parle tous les jours dans tous les mdias, y compris sur les chanes nationales de radio (notamment France info et France inter) et de tl (notamment France 2 et France 5) dont l'actionnaire principal est l'tat. Preuve s'il en fallait qu'on n'est pas en dictature.
Pour ne pas avoir entendu parler de cette affaire, il faut couter fun radio ou skyrock non stop !

----------


## Ryu2000

> Il suffit de voir le traitement mdiatique de l'affaire McKinsey. Ah, ben, en fait, on n'en parle pas. chuuuuut.


Les mdias disent que cette affaire fait du bruit :
Affaire McKinsey: la campagne de Macron paie la facture



> Opposition, majorit, tous pleurnichaient en chur sur cette campagne Tefal  limage est du politologue Brice Teinturier  o rien naccrochait dans lopinion publique. Pas plus les propositions des candidats que la Corse qui sembrase. *Et voil quaprs des semaines danesthsie gnrale lie  linvasion de lUkraine, une polmique passe le mur du son, au point de srieusement polluer la campagne dEmmanuel Macron.* A moins de dix jours du premier tour, le prsident-candidat et ses troupes sont emptrs dans la controverse sur lapptit du gouvernement pour les prestations des cabinets de conseil, dnonc par un rapport snatorial publi le 17 mars. Oubliez Tefal, voil donc la marque McKinsey, du nom du cabinet amricain mis en cause par les snateurs pour ses pratiques doptimisation fiscale.
> 
> Le ministre des Comptes publics, Olivier Dussopt, a eu beau tenter de minimiser limportance de McKinsey, rappelant que le cabinet ne pesait en 2021 gure plus de 5 % des dpenses de conseil en stratgie de lEtat, cette entreprise qui naurait pas pay dimpt sur les socits en France entre 2011 et 2020 est dsormais le nom dune affaire dEtat, selon Manuel Bompard, le directeur de campagne de Jean-Luc Mlenchon. Un vrai scandale, a aussi avanc Marine Le Pen dans


a prend, cette connerie ! : comment la polmique McKinsey percute la campagne de Macron



> Depuis quune enqute snatoriale a rvl que lexcutif a multipli les contrats avec des groupes privs de conseil pendant le quinquennat, la polmique enfle. a fait de la turbule, sinquitent des soutiens du chef de ltat face  cette petite musique dun prsident banquier.


Et il y a des articles qui parlent de son patrimoine.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> C'est tout le contraire, on en parle tous les jours dans tous les mdias, y compris sur les chanes nationales de radio (notamment France info et France inter) et de tl (notamment France 2 et France 5) dont l'actionnaire principal est l'tat. Preuve s'il en fallait qu'on n'est pas en dictature.
> Pour ne pas avoir entendu parler de cette affaire, il faut couter fun radio ou skyrock non stop !


Compare le traitement mdiatique de cette affaire, au traitement mdiatique de l'affaire Fillon. 

Alors que Fillon, c'tait somme toute, une mise en vidence d'une pratique courante au sein de l'AN, reprochable, certes mais bon. L'affaire McKinsey c'est carrment une affaire d'tat !  

Je me souviens en 2017, l'affaire Fillon c'tait TOUS les jours,  chaque "journal", un peu comme les chiffres du COVID en pleine pandmie, impossible de passer  cot. L, on a l'impression que c'est juste un mauvais choix du gouvernement, qu'il ne se sont pas rendu compte (les pvres). 

Et sa fausse dclaration de patrimoine devrait le rendre inligible ! C'est pas rien !

----------


## Franois M.

> Il suffit de voir le traitement mdiatique de l'affaire McKinsey. Ah, ben, en fait, on n'en parle pas. chuuuuut.


 ::weird:: 
On t'a mis en coma artificiel pendant une semaine je suppose ?




> Et sur la dclaration de patrimoine de Macron qui est trs trs suspecte... chuuuut.


Tu as des lments crdibles l dessus ? Car pour linstant ceux sortis sont crdibilit 0 (indpendamment du fait que je trouve absolument rvoltant qu'un candidat doit rendre public son patrimoine : la procdure devrait se limiter  s'assurer qu'il ne s'est pas enrichi indument)

----------


## DevTroglodyte

> Compare le traitement mdiatique de cette affaire, au traitement mdiatique de l'affaire Fillon.


Il n'y avait pas une guerre et ses consquences (flambe du prix des carburants, rarmement de l'Europe, inflation, rfugis, ...) avec qui partager l'actualit, en mme temps...

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Il n'y avait pas une guerre et ses consquences (flambe du prix des carburants, rarmement de l'Europe, inflation, rfugis, ...) avec qui partager l'actualit, en mme temps...


Heu ! La guerre en Ukraine est un artifice bien pratique, je trouve. Elle permet  Macron de dire "ha ! dsol, je ne peux pas dbattre sur mon bilan catastrophique, j'ai "Guerre en Ukraine", et a permet aux journalistes qui reoivent Macron (candidat) de dire "M. Le Prsident, on ne va pas aller plus loin, votre agenda est dj charg par la "Guerre en Ukraine". Ils ont quand mme russi  lui dire "Bonjour M. Le Prsident" !  ::roll:: 

Par contre, on a environ la moiti des "informations" sur les prsidentielles, c'est  dire "Affaire Mlenchon", "Zemmour a fait polmique...", "Marine Le Pen est  la peine", "Hidalgo poursuit courageusement sa campagne difficile", "Jadot ceci, Jadot cela", et "Emmanuel Macron poursuit sa campagne rendue difficile PAR LA GUERRE EN UKRAINE" !  ::roll::

----------


## DevTroglodyte

> Heu ! La guerre en Ukraine est un artifice bien pratique, je trouve. Elle permet  Macron de dire "ha ! dsol, je ne peux pas dbattre sur mon bilan catastrophique, j'ai "Guerre en Ukraine", et a permet aux journalistes qui reoivent Macron (candidat) de dire "M. Le Prsident, on ne va pas aller plus loin, votre agenda est dj charg par la "Guerre en Ukraine". Ils ont quand mme russi  lui dire "Bonjour M. Le Prsident" ! 
> 
> Par contre, on a environ la moiti des "informations" sur les prsidentielles, c'est  dire "Affaire Mlenchon", "Zemmour a fait polmique...", "Marine Le Pen est  la peine", "Hidalgo poursuit courageusement sa campagne difficile", "Jadot ceci, Jadot cela", et "Emmanuel Macron poursuit sa campagne rendue difficile PAR LA GUERRE EN UKRAINE" !


Tu te plains qu'on ne parle pas en permanence des affaires de macron, contrairement  ce qu'on avait eu avec Fillon, je te rponds, t'es pas oblig d'agresser les gens quand ils ne sont pas de ton avis...

Je te rappelle que les mdias mainstream ont pour principale proccupation que de vendre de l'espace publicitaire (et du coup, faire de l'audimat), ils choisissent de mettre en avant les sujets qui font du buzz, du coup, les Nimes affaires des hommes et femmes politiques blasant la population, devine sur quoi ils se concentrent ? C'est pas nouveau, comme comportement, en plus...

----------


## Franois M.

> Une politique globalement acceptable pour toi peut-tre, mais pas pour tout le monde:
> 
> Pice jointe 616495
> le 29/11/2020 Ameer al Halbi, journaliste Syrien. Il venait alors d'arriver en France, travaillait enfin dans un pays o le droit de la presse a un sens... 
> 
> Et NON, et RE NON, MACRON N'EST PAS UN  PRESIDENT CENTRISTE !


En effet, c'est un prsident de gauche qui essaye de faire croire  la droite qu'il est centriste.




> Rien dans sa politique n'indique qu'il est centriste, excepts les mdias qui le rptent en boucle. Un centriste ne niquerait pas le code du travail en rduisant/plafonnant les indemnits aux prudhommes,


Le code du travail et son niveau de protection absolument dment accord aux salaris en France porte clairement les tches infliges par des dcennies de malfaisance gaucharde; donc un centriste fait semblant de le droitiser un tant soit peu; cela reste une goute de rforme positive dans un ocan de conservatisme syndical.





> il ne rendrait pas les allocations chmages plus difficiles  obtenir surtout dans un contexte de crise et d'inflation,


La rptition de tes mensonges  ne change rien et n'en feront jamais une vrit: on, est pas en situation de crise au niveau de l'emploi, bien au contraire.
La France ayant le systme le plus absurdement gnreux, dict par la prsence au gouvernement de la gauche pendant trop longtemps, il est logique de le recentrer quelque peu.





> il n'instaurerait pas des violences policires pour interdire le droit de manifester,


??????




> il ne programmerait pas le travail forc pour les allocataires du RSA avec de surcrot une rmunration infrieure au smic,


On parle ici de parasites qui prtendent survivre aux frais de la collectivit. On rappellera qu'on peut toucher le RSA sans avoir jamais cotis, ce qui est une monstruosit (invent par la gauche d'ailleurs, sous le nom de RMI).
Sans mme parler du scandale de son accessibilit aux immigrs extra-europen au bout de 5ans.




> il n'aurait pas supprim l'impt sur la fortune,


Cet impt rvoltant qui impose des sommes dj imposes; difficile d'imaginer pire.
et un long etc .....

Bref, Macron est un prsident de gauche, un vrai, mais qui, contrairement  Hollande, n'a pas besoin de dealer avec une aile extrmiste; ses attributs sont :
- dpense publique monstrueuse
- lois de dviance socitales
- cration de dlits supplmentaires et de nouvelles atteintes  la libert d'expression (la gauche est  lorigines  de toutes sauf la loi Pleven de 1972).
- prlvement obligatoires dments
- pas de rduction de cette calamit qu'est le fonctionnariat?
- pas de suppression contrairement  ses promesses des rgimes spciaux de retraites
- attaques contre les jeunes lanceurs d'alertes de GI.
- choix de gouverner "pour nuire", typique de la gauche (cest  dire des mesures prises sans raisons valables pour nuire aux citoyens) : 80km/h, dcret '"armes" du 29/06/2018, spoliation des dtenteurs lgaux d'armes de cat A-11, etc ;...
- etc ....


Tardivement, il se rveil avec quelques mesures positives comme le passage  65 ans de l'ge de la retraite, mais qui va le croire ?

----------


## Ryu2000

> ils choisissent de mettre en avant les sujets qui font du buzz, du coup, les Nimes affaires des hommes et femmes politiques blasant la population, devine sur quoi ils se concentrent ?


J'aimerais bien voir les statistiques, parce qu'il y a de fortes chances pour que les articles qui critiquent Macron gnrent beaucoup de cliques.
Le sentiment "tout sauf Macron" est trs fort en ce moment.

J'ai l'impression que les mdias mainstream n'attaquent pas Macron parce qu'ils n'ont pas envie de toucher moins de subventions. (ces mdias ont besoin des aides de l'tat)
Aides  la presse : 76 millions d'euros verss  plus de 400 titres en 2019

----------


## Franois M.

> Le sentiment "tout sauf Macron" est trs fort en ce moment.


Tu devrais consulter; je ne sais pas quel ge tu as mais quand on commence  radoter ce n'est jamais bon signe; cela peut mme tre vu comme un symptme inquitant.

----------


## Mdinoc

Fleur en Plastique, est-ce toi?

----------


## Ryu2000

Il y a #ToutsaufMacron en tendance sur Twitter depuis longtemps.
Et on peut galement trouver :
- #RothschildGate 
- #McKinseyGate
- #AlstomGate
- #BenallaGate
etc

Il parait que Michel Onfray a mentionn le "tout sauf Macron", mais j'ai pas trouv de source fiable.
C'est quelque chose d'automatique avec tous les prsidents, si il n'y avait pas le "tout sauf Sarkozy" Hollande n'aurait pas t lu en 2012.
Au second tour, des lecteurs ont vots Hollande parce qu'ils ne pouvaient plus supporter Sarkozy.

Si on reprendre un vieil article d'un gars que j'aime pas :
Alain Minc: Le candidat LR a une chance datteindre le second tour



> Une dynamique qui pourrait bien constituer un risque pour le prsident sortant :  Emmanuel Macron peut battre Marine Le Pen assez facilement, explique Alain Minc, mais avec une gauche qui se mobilisera peu tant elle pense quelle na aucune chance. Elle se mobilisera face  Eric Zemmour car il y aura un aspect rpulsif qui redonnera vigueur au rflexe rpublicain. Or, face au candidat de la droite rpublicaine, cest une partie extrmement difficile pour Emmanuel Macron car *le candidat de la droite rpublicaine peut bnficier dun rflexe tout sauf Macron*.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> je te rponds, t'es pas oblig d'agresser les gens quand ils ne sont pas de ton avis..


Heu... J'ai agress personne !  :8O:  Tu m'as rpondu, je te rponds, il n'y a aucune agression de ma part. Dsol si tu linterprtes ainsi.

----------


## BenoitM

Il y a aussi une grand diffrence entre les deux affaires.
Un c'est de l'enrichissement personnel, l'autre c'est simplement une ide de la gestion public o tu dois utiliser des cabinets de conseils.
Je suis pas sur que Macron et son gouvernement soient les premiers  faire appel  eux.

Dans les grandes entreprises c'est une pratique courante aussi.

(aprs je suis Belge j'ai pas vraiment suivi l'affaire)

Sinon : en Belgique aussi on a utiliser le mme cabinet.

https://www.consultor.fr/articles/be...es-consultants
https://www.consultor.fr/articles/st...l-salee-a-10-m

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Il y a aussi une grand diffrence entre les deux affaires.
> Un c'est de l'enrichissement personnel, l'autre c'est simplement une ide de la gestion public o tu dois utiliser des cabinets de conseils.
> Je suis pas sur que Macron et son gouvernement soient les premiers  faire appel  eux.
> 
> Dans les grandes entreprises c'est une pratique courante aussi.
> 
> (aprs je suis Belge j'ai pas vraiment suivi l'affaire)
> 
> Sinon : en Belgique aussi on a utiliser le mme cabinet.
> ...


Tu as raison en effet. La faute de Macron est surtout un excs d'emploi de ce cabinet, une absence d'appel d'offre, et un lien entre lui et un haut plac chez ce cabinet, qui laisserait supposer qu'il y ait eu magouille. Ajoutons  cela, des sommes extravagantes pour des rapports qui ressemblent  ce que Mme Fillon a pu faire de son temps.
Puis tu pimentes le tout du fait que le cabinet en question n'a quasiment pas pay d'impts en France de tout le quinquennat de Macron. Et tu obtiens un plat assez indigeste pour l'lecteur lambda.  ::mouarf::

----------


## sanderbe

Bonjour, 




> Le code du travail et son niveau de protection absolument dment accord aux salaris en France porte clairement les tches infliges par des dcennies de malfaisance gaucharde; donc un centriste fait semblant de le droitiser un tant soit peu; cela reste une goute de rforme positive dans un ocan de conservatisme syndical.


En coutant les chaines franaises, j'avais entendu que le code du travail franais a quasiment doubl voir tripl de volume ... Un encyclopdie de 2500 pages ^^ 




> La rptition de tes mensonges  ne change rien et n'en feront jamais une vrit: on, est pas en situation de crise au niveau de l'emploi, bien au contraire.
> La France ayant le systme le plus absurdement gnreux, dict par la prsence au gouvernement de la gauche pendant trop longtemps, il est logique de le recentrer quelque peu.


Entre 2019 et 2021 , le nombre de travailleur dit prcaires  fait +10% ... Chez vous au niveau de la catgorisation B et C au niveau des interimaires, travailleurs temporaires, indep en autoentrepreneur ... La prcarit des contrats de travails augmente donc ...

----------


## pmithrandir

> Compare le traitement mdiatique de cette affaire, au traitement mdiatique de l'affaire Fillon. 
> 
> Alors que Fillon, c'tait somme toute, une mise en vidence d'une pratique courante au sein de l'AN, reprochable, certes mais bon. L'affaire McKinsey c'est carrment une affaire d'tat !  
> 
> Je me souviens en 2017, l'affaire Fillon c'tait TOUS les jours,  chaque "journal", un peu comme les chiffres du COVID en pleine pandmie, impossible de passer  cot. L, on a l'impression que c'est juste un mauvais choix du gouvernement, qu'il ne se sont pas rendu compte (les pvres). 
> 
> Et sa fausse dclaration de patrimoine devrait le rendre inligible ! C'est pas rien !


L'affaoire Fillon, c'tait de la politique a Papa avec magouille visible sans vergogne. Magouilles qu'il a fait perdur largement aprs que les autres se soient calms. C"'est toute la problmatique de mettre quelqu'un a la prsidence qui n'a mme pas la jugeotte de comprendre que le vent tourne.

Macron, c'est de l'appel a des entrepriuses de conseil... je crois qu'en informatique en particulier on est bien plac pour savoir que c'est rarement une bonne affaire pour le client. Les contrats des ESN sont pharamineux avec l'tat, sur fond de procdure publiques verrouilles et d'appel d'offre truqus. Les chiffres sont multiplis par 10 ou 20 sans vergogne.

Sous pretexte qu'un site accueille des millions d'usagers, on le facture des sommes normes. (sauf que de l'autre cot, un tudiant arrive a faire la mme chose dans son garage en quelques journes... )


Plus gnralement, on touche ici le sujet de contractualisation de la fonction publique, avec des fonctionnaires qui sont plus dans des roles d'encadrement de prestataires que de cration, et qui donc se font plumer, ou plus prcisement, font plumer l'tat.


POur la dclaration de patrimoine, c'est encore un autre sujet. Je n'ai pas d'information sur le sujet encore.
Si j'en crois libration, on est pas sur quelque chose d'aussi vident : https://www.liberation.fr/checknews/...DUKSE5U2PJJNU/

En gros, il aurait utilis l'argent gagn pour investir dans les biens de son pouse, qui sont hors declaration(est ce normal, c'est une autre question) C'est une pratique courante dans un couple ou les 2 revenus sont trs diffrents.

----------


## ABCIWEB

> La photo que tu envoies, ce n'est pas le rsultat d'une politique, mais d'une capacit de dcision et de choix fait par une personne. Et la il est faible et condamnable.
> 
> Macron a un programme conomique de droite, comme 70% des prsidents avant lui. On va pas en faire un fromage et on survivra.


La photo que j'ai envoye est le symbole d'une politique qui vise  museler la presse et les tmoignages des violences policires. Plus loin dans l'article un autre tmoignage :



> En se repliant, les policiers me visent dlibrement en faisant glisser une grenade de dsencerclement, qui explose  mes pieds. Jentends un bruit strident, je suis sonn, jai des acouphnes (qui, depuis ne se sont pas tus). Je suis,  ce moment-l loin de tout regroupement de personne. Je ne comprends pas pourquoi jai t vis. Je demande des explications aux policiers, en pointant mon brassard presse. Raction du tireur :  vous navez rien  faire l .
> Guillaume Herbaut, photographe de presse indpendant


La loi de scurit globale est bien le rsultat d'une volont politique.

Les nasses policires ne se crent pas toutes seules, elles sont bien le rsultat d'une volont politique d'anantir le droit de manifester par une violence policire aveugle: 



> compter de 13h30, des rumeurs d annulation  de la manifestation commencent  circuler. Au mme moment, des units de CRS et de gendarmes mobiles arrivent sur la place. Les quipes dobservation prsentes constatent alors un mouvement des forces de lordre vers les diffrentes avenues et rues entourant la place dItalie. Rapidement, il apparat que si des individus peuvent pntrer dans la zone, il est en revanche impossible den sortir.  13h48, les observateur.ices constatent quune nasse hermtique est mise en place autour de la place dItalie.
> ...
> Sur la place dItalie, la situation est chaotique. Durant plusieurs heures, lair est irrespirable, satur de gaz lacrymognes. De nombreuses grenades assourdissantes et de dsencerclement sont utilises ainsi que des canons  eau. De nombreuses explosions retentissent, parfois en continu, crant des mouvements de panique parmi la foule. Des manifestantes et passante s, en panique, supplient,  de nombreuses reprises, les forces de lordre de les laisser sortir de la place.
> 
> La pratique de la nasse, lutilisation massive des gaz lacrymognes et les nombreux tirs notamment de grenades de dsencerclement et de LBD entranent un climat anxiogne et de nombreux mouvements de foule dus  la panique.
> 
> De trs nombreuses personnes sont blesses sur la place. *Selon le  Bilan provisoire des prises en charge  de la coordination de premier secours, celle-ci recensera la prise en charge de 94 personnes sur la place dItalie2. On compte notamment une personne mutile  lil et un journaliste bless au visage. Plusieurs vacuations de blesses par les pompiers sont ncessaires, dont 13 immdiatement vers les urgences.*
> 
> Les observateur.ice.s constatent de nombreuses personnes ayant perdu connaissance, dautres couches sur le trottoir (visiblement affectes par la diffusion du gaz lacrymogne) ainsi que des traces de sang sur la place.


Donc selon toi peu importe le programme politique, peu importe le bilan social, peu importe le droit  manifester et les violences policires, peu importe le mpris des parlementaires et de la dmocratie... rien n'est important, "on va pas en faire un fromage et on survivra", dis-tu. En effet, passons  autre chose, on ne va quand mme pas parler politique alors que l'on est  une semaine des lections prsidentielles, ce serait dplac. A l'image de Jupiter tu te fout de tout et tu mprises tout, peu importe les mutils pour l'exemple c'est  le nouveau standard de la dmocratie franaise, tout va bien... Et ce sont les mmes ensuite qui donnent des leons de civisme.

----------


## Ryu2000

J'avais loup a  :8O:  :
Prsidentielle 2022 : Macron veut instaurer lalternance et lapprentissage ds la 5e



> Emmanuel Macron tait  Fouras en Charente-Maritime ce jeudi 31 mars.  dix jours seulement du premier tour de la prsidentielle, le prsident-candidat est retourn sur le terrain pour un trs long bain de foule durant lequel il a t interpell par un restaurateur. "J'ai toutes les difficults du monde pour embaucher du personnel. Qu'est-ce que vous comptez faire ?", lui demande-t-il. 
> 
> "Un, ce qu'on veut faire, c'est aussi ce qu'on a commenc avec la rforme de l'assurance chmage, pour que les gens qui sont demandeurs de droits, quand il y a des emplois vacants, qu'on les oriente", rpond le prsident de la Rpublique. "Deux, former. Parce que si vous avez besoin de formation, on a mis un paquet pour former justement sur ces mtiers l o il y a des besoins", poursuit-il. 
> 
> "Trois, on a besoin de faire mieux connatre vos mtiers et donc alternance et apprentissage et orientation ds la 5e pour faire connaitre ces mtiers", propose encore Emmanuel Macron.


C'est peut-tre un poisson d'avril.

----------


## pmithrandir

> La photo que j'ai envoye est le symbole d'une politique qui vise  museler la presse et les tmoignages des violences policires. Plus loin dans l'article un autre tmoignage :
> 
> 
> La loi de scurit globale est bien le rsultat d'une volont politique.
> 
> Les nasses policires ne se crent pas toutes seules, elles sont bien le rsultat d'une volont politique d'anantir le droit de manifester par une violence policire aveugle: 
> 
> 
> Donc selon toi peu importe le programme politique, peu importe le bilan social, peu importe le droit  manifester et les violences policires, peu importe le mpris des parlementaires et de la dmocratie... rien n'est important, "on va pas en faire un fromage et on survivra", dis-tu. En effet, passons  autre chose, on ne va quand mme pas parler politique alors que l'on est  une semaine des lections prsidentielles, ce serait dplac. A l'image de Jupiter tu te fout de tout et tu mprises tout, peu importe les mutils pour l'exemple c'est  le nouveau standard de la dmocratie franaise, tout va bien... Et ce sont les mmes ensuite qui donnent des leons de civisme.


Je ne dis pas a.

Je dis justement qu Il y a 2 choses trs diffrentes.

D un ct la politique classique. Les programmes...

Et de l autre ce qui se rapproche plus de la personnalit de la personne. Ces choses pour lesquelles nous ne votons pas vraiment.

La personnalit du candidat. Qui plus elle emprunte au clanisme ou au culte du chef... plus aboutira au rejet de opposants. Quand on donne plus de pouvoir et de force  un chef de clan il s en sert.

C est pour cela que je pense que l on doit mettre au pouvoir des gens qui savent rassembler, couter, discuter et qui ne veulent pas toujours avoir raison.

Qui ne croient pas dans les solutions magiques ou les ennemis faciles.

----------


## pmithrandir

> Pourquoi ne tiendrait-il pas ? Quelle force le pousserait vers la sortie ?



Tout simplement une rvolution.

Aujourd'hui on a une brochette de candidat qui ne permet que peu aux lecteurs de se retrouver.

Entre autre il est probable qu une grande partie de la population rejette massivement les 2 finalistes.


2 solutions.
Soit on vote pour l un ou l autre et ils pourront lgitimement dire qu ils ont t choisis. Macron  eu 20 M de voix en 2017... bien malin celui qui pourra sparer les vrais soutiens des anti le pen.

Soit on considre que notre dmocratie ne permet plus d avoir un dirigeant qui reprsente le peuple, ce que je pense... ( mdias  la solde, force utilise contre la population, sondages truqus, etc...) et la seule maniere de le faire connatre est de s abstenir massivement.
Mme si le rsultat ne le met pas en avant, le nombre de soutien reste un paramtre important

Imaginez un instant que l on ai une prsidentielle avec 55% de participation au lieu de 80 comme d habitude.
Un gagnant avec 10M de voix, un second avec 8M... C est  dire moiti moins qu en 2017.

D un seul coup la rue prend un pouvoir norme. Une manifestation de 2M de personne n est rien contre 20M de votants. Mais norme contre 10M.

Et c est aussi la meilleure manire de leur dire... on ne vous aime pas... Mme pas assez pour voter contre l autre candidat.


Ce score est galement important pour permettre  l arme et  la police de se positionner. Ils peuvent aller contre une frange de la population... mais pas contre une trop grande partie de cette dernire.

En somme, si on a une abstention record on se dirigera vers une grve gnrale assez vite, qui mnera  un changement constitutionnel vraisemblablement.

La difficulte tant de prendre le risque d avoir le pire des candidats lu, et que les gens comprennent que ne rien faire est aussi un pouvoir en soit.

Je ne sais pas par exemple si LFI, le PS etc... seraient capable d appeller  l.abstention au second tour.

----------


## Ryu2000

Un tweet du mdia "quotidien" :



> https://twitter.com/Qofficiel/status...91268271308808
> Emmanuel Macron est en train de rater sa campagne. Sa srie  la Netflix,  Le Candidat , qui devait rvolutionner sa com' est un bide...


Prsidentielle 2022 : avec sa web-srie, Macron reprend les codes Netflix



> L'pisode 1 de sa srie "Macron, le candidat" semble trs inspir des documentaires du gant du streaming Netflix. Le communicant politique Philippe Moreau-Chevrolet contact par RTL.fr affirme en effet que le clip reprend les "codes de sries tlvises" et le compare  la srie Netflix "L'Agence", qui a *le mme "code lumineux qui permet de rendre le prsident sympathique et proche des gens*". Ce spcialiste de la communication reconnat aussi le "format de tlralit" du clip de campagne, parfait "pour les rseaux". Mais selon lui "ce n'est pour l'instant qu'une bande-annonce", mme si les "lments de langage du Prsident indiquent" aussi que "cette srie de vidos va ressembler  une srie Netflix".


===
Edit :



> https://twitter.com/Brevesdepresse/s...92354938421255
> CITATION -"Je ne me rsoudrai jamais  ce que l'on puisse faire des conomies au dtriment des plus modestes" Emmanuel #Macron en meeting, aprs avoir baiss les APL de plus d'1 milliard  en 2021 & l'allocation des demandeurs d'emploi de plus de 2 milliards  chaque anne.


====
Re Edit :
Alors a c'est extrmement nervant :
Prsidentielle 2022 : A La Dfense, Emmanuel Macron rappelle llectorat de gauche au barrage



> Emmanuel Macron a vu grand aussi niveau discours : plus de deux heures. Finalement, le prsident de la Rpublique, peu prsent dans la campagne, a choisi de concentrer ses interventions en prenant son temps : il avait dj pass presque quatre heures en confrence de presse le 17 fvrier. Aprs avoir, ce jour-l, pench clairement  droite (RSA sous condition, retraite  65 ans), Emmanuel Macron a sembl ce samedi jouer sur un autre registre. Il a dnonc les ingalits qui rgnent dans le pays. Dans une forme de diptyque quil a rpt plusieurs fois et qui commenait toujours par  Je ne me rsoudrai jamais  et se terminait le plus souvent par un  cest injuste ! . Dcrit parfois comme arrogant, et alors que ltiquette de  prsident des riches  revient  la faveur de laffaire McKinsey, Emmanuel Macron a peut-tre voulu montrer quil navait rien perdu de sa capacit dindignation.
> 
> Exemple :  *Je ne me rsoudrai jamais  ce que lon puisse faire des conomies au dtriment des Franais les plus prcaires.*  Pas de place pour la subtilit : ce samedi, il sagissait pour le prsident candidat de muscler sa jambe gauche. Le  en mme temps  a cela doriginal quil est le plus souvent fractionn entre squences mdiatiques qui penchent  droite et dautres qui penchent  gauche. Rarement les deux mlangs. Pour enfoncer le clou, Emmanuel Macron a carrment grain, lair de ne pas y toucher, les grands slogans de la gauche.  *Il ny a pas plus puissant que la force tranquille de la fraternit* , tiens un clin dil  Mitterrand 1981.  *La France unie, cest celle qui se regarde en face, dans sa pluralit* , tiens Mitterrand 1988. Et avec  *la mobilisation, cest maintenant, le combat, cest maintenant* , on tait plus trs loin du  Le changement, cest maintenant  de Hollande 2012.
> 
> Ce ntait pourtant pas le plus surprenant. Evoquant le scandale des Ehpad privs Emmanuel Macron a t jusqu lancer un * nos vies valent plus que leurs profits* , clbre slogan dOlivier Besancenot et Philippe Poutou au NPA. Pour faire bonne mesure face  Jean-Pierre Raffarin, Eric Woerth, Dominique Perben ou Christian Estrosi, ses soutiens de droite prsents, Emmanuel Macron a tout de mme dfendu le report de la retraite  65 ans et insist sur le fait quil faudrait bien payer notre dette  ds 2026 . Car si on ne semble pas trs inquiets sur lissue de llection, le rcent resserrement des intentions de vote entre lui et Marine Le Pen, mme au second tour (jusqu un minium de cinq points seulement en faveur du sortant) a tout de mme d alerter : et si la gauche faisait un peu trop dfaut au barrage le 26 avril ?


Est-ce McKinsey qui lui a conseill de rpter le plus de slogans de gauche possible ?

----------


## Ryu2000

Prsidentielle. Un cabinet de conseil missionn pour grer la distribution des professions de foi



> Une enqute snatoriale a conclu  des manquements dans la distribution des professions de foi lors des dernires lections dpartementales et rgionales. Daprs une information de  Public Snat , ce mercredi 30 mars 2022, le gouvernement a eu recours  un cabinet de conseil pour assurer la distribution des plis lectoraux  lapproche des prochaines lections prsidentielle et lgislatives.





> https://twitter.com/CH_Gallois/statu...31944140718085
> Un nouveau scandale Macron aprs l#AlstomGate, le #McKinseyMacronGate et le #RothschildGate ?
> 
> Voici l#AlphaGate !
> 
> Quattend le PNF ?


Monte des extrmes : "Je n'ai pas russi  l'endiguer", reconnait Emmanuel Macron



> Emmanuel Macron, invit de la matinale de France Inter lundi, a reconnu n'avoir "pas russi  endiguer" la monte de l'extrme droite pendant son quinquennat. Le prsident-candidat dit vouloir "continuer ce combat",  six jours du premier tour de l'lection prsidentielle.


Il considre que le RN, LFI et Reconqute sont extrmes. Donc effectivement pour lui c'est un chec, parce que ces 3 partis se portent bien aujourd'hui.

Emmanuel Macron rpond  Jean-Luc Mlenchon sur l'apprentissage  12 ans



> Sur France Inter, Emmanuel Macron a donc tent de clarifier ses propos: Jai dit qu 12 ans, il fallait permettre  des enfants de connatre des mtiers, a-t-il insist. Il a estim que la reprise de Jean-Luc Mlechon navait rien  voir avec sa proposition initiale,  savoir permettre aux rgions et aux entreprises de venir quelques heures dans les tablissements scolaires. 
> 
> Dans son programme, Emmanuel Macron parle bien de la dcouverte de plusieurs mtiers de la cinquime  la troisime, mais nvoque pas, en revanche, la possibilit de raliser un apprentissage ou dune alternance possible ds 12 ans. Il prcise aussi quen lyce professionnel, les priodes de stage en entreprise seront augmentes de moiti, et que les lves seront rmunrs.

----------


## sanderbe

Bonsoir,




> Un cabinet de conseil missionn pour grer la distribution des professions de foi[/url]


Un cabinet ou l'on fait de la merde quoi (sans jeu de mot  ::aie:: )

----------


## ABCIWEB

> Monte des extrmes : "Je n'ai pas russi  l'endiguer", reconnait Emmanuel Macron


Evidemment, quand on a une gouvernance jupitrienne qui se fout du rle du parlement, qui mprise et insulte les franais, qui prcarise les salaris avec la casse du code du travail et les chmeurs avec la diminution de leurs droits, qui terrorise les manifestants avec des violences policires, qui se fout de l'cologie sauf quand il s'agit de vendre du nuclaire, qui continue scrupuleusement de saboter les services publics dans leur ensemble et le systme de sant plus ostentatoirement avec la poursuite des suppressions de lits durant la crise du covid, on se dit qu'il s'agit  l'vidence d'une politique extrmiste. Toutes ces mesures sont rgressives aussi bien sur le plan social que sur le plan dmocratique.

Son programme pour les annes avenir est d'amplifier cette rgression dans tous les domaines et il se prtend centriste. Le mot "centriste" dfinit donc aujourd'hui un modle politique de rgression sociale continue, un extrmisme nolibral quoiqu'il en cote pour la dmocratie et le dbat public, quoi qu'il en cote pour l'environnement, quoi qu'il en cote pour la qualit de vie et la sant des franais. Macron ne peut pas s'opposer aux extrmes puisque il revendique lui-mme une politique extrmiste. Il n'y a donc logiquement plus que des extrmes, ou inversement, tous les extrmistes peuvent se revendiquer centristes. 

Extrmiste sur le fond, mais extrmiste galement sur la forme quand on voit les casseroles de ses conseillers et ministres, qui eux-mmes font appel  d'autres ripoux patents genre McKinsey. Petit aperu des exploits de McKinsey




> *Affaire Enron aux tats-Unis*
> 
> McKinsey est le cabinet de conseil qui a incit l'entreprise Enron  mettre en place des pratiques comptables douteuses et  orienter la stratgie de l'entreprise vers le trading d'lectricit et de matires premires.
> 
> Enron fut lui-mme cr par un ancien consultant ayant travaill 21 ans chez McKinsey, Jeff Skilling 20.
> 
> L'entreprise  son tour embaucha de nombreux anciens employs de McKinsey et fit appel au cabinet pour une vingtaine de projets 20. En 2001, le scandale Enron clate et l'entreprise s'effondre du jour au lendemain en raison de sa fausse comptabilit 21. Il s'agit d'une des plus graves fraudes de l'histoire des Etats-Unis 22.
> 
> La responsabilit de McKinsey est souligne par la presse financire 23,24.
> ...


Nan, ce ne sont pas des synopsis de scnarios pour une srie caricaturale sur les ripoux en col blanc, c'est la ralit vraie, le joli palmars de McKinsey, son prestigieux cv qui lui a sans doute valu de doubler son chiffre d'affaire avec Macron. 

L encore impossible de faire pire puisque McKinsey est le cabinet de conseil qui a la pire des rputations, et pour cause la liste des corruptions est toute aussi longue que spectaculaire. 

Voil  qui l'on confie la France et les intrts des franais !

Le centre n'a plus aucune vertu, il n'est plus signe d'quilibre ni de justice, ni signe d'intrt pour les services publics, ni signe de probit, ni signe de responsabilit, ni signe de respect, ni signe d'humanit.  De fait tous les partis peuvent aujourd'hui se revendiquer centristes ou extrmistes, peu importe puisque la notion de centre est dsormais insignifiante. 

Macron et McKinsey, l'alliance naturelle de ripoux qui se ressemblent et s'assemblent pour dpouiller la France. Pour terminer, cette citation de "The economist" qui rsume tout aussi bien la personnalit de Macron : "Les consultants de McKinsey sont convaincus qu'ils font partie des tres humains les plus intelligents. Ils sont en ralit parmi les gens les plus arrogants et irresponsables".

----------


## Ryu2000

> Son programme pour les annes avenir est d'amplifier cette rgression dans tous les domaines et il se prtend centriste. Le mot "centriste" dfinit donc aujourd'hui un modle politique de rgression sociale continue, un extrmisme nolibral quoiqu'il en cote pour la dmocratie et le dbat public, quoi qu'il en cote pour l'environnement, quoi qu'il en cote pour la qualit de vie et la sant des franais.


Il ne faut jamais croire ce que dit Macron, ce n'est qu'un menteur, un manipulateur, un corrompu, un incomptent.
Si des gens sont assez stupide pour avoir confiance en lui, tant pis pour eux.
LREM n'est pas un parti centriste, ils essaient de faire croire que a, pour ratisser le plus d'lecteurs possible.

En ce moment LREM essaie d'attirer des lecteurs de gauche :
Prsidentielle 2022 : le coup de barre  gauche d'Emmanuel Macron, vrai tournant ou simple rquilibrage ?



> Une presse unanime. "En meeting, Macron se repeint en rouge pour sduire la gauche", titre Libration. "Le coup de barre  gauche d'Emmanuel Macron", appuie Le Point. "Emmanuel Macron s'adresse  sa gauche et tente de rectifier le rcit de sa campagne", embraye Le Monde. Le prsident sortant, candidat  sa rlection, vient d'orienter subitement sa campagne  gauche toute lors de son seul meeting de campagne, samedi 2 avril. Un tournant, alors que seules ses mesures classes  droite, comme la retraite  65 ans ou la rforme du RSA, avaient jusqu' prsent perc le mur du son mdiatique et marqu l'opinion publique. La candidate des Rpublicains, Valrie Pcresse, avait mme accus le chef de l'Etat de plagier son programme.
> 
> Macron, un candidat de droite ? Cette tiquette n'est pas sans poser une vraie difficult pour les macronistes. "*Emmanuel Macron court aprs l'lectorat de gauche qui pourrait lui faire dfaut au second tour*", rappelle le politologue Bruno Cautrs. Le prsident sortant ne s'y est pas tromp en appelant, lors du meeting de samedi  La Dfense Arena,  Nanterre (Hauts-de-Seine), "tous ceux, de la social-dmocratie au gaullisme, en passant par les cologistes"  le rejoindre.


J'espre que Macron ne sera pas prsent au second tour, c'est un danger pour la France. Il faut vraiment qu'il dgage. Il a fait suffisamment de dgt :
- 2012  2014 : Secrtaire gnral adjoint du cabinet du prsident de la Rpublique
- 2014  2016 : Ministre de l'conomie, de l'Industrie et du Numrique
- 2017  2022 : Prsident de la Rpublique franaise
a fait 10 ans qu'il dtruit la France, c'est beaucoup trop.

Pour une fois qu'Hidalgo ne dit pas une connerie :
Anne Hidalgo :  Macron nest pas de gauche 



> C'est quelqu'un qui ne connat pas du tout la vie de nos concitoyens, qui n'est pas du tout proccup de ce dcrochage terrible dans lequel sont aujourd'hui les classes moyennes, qui ne regarde pas les questions de pouvoir d'achat, qui considre que les services publics, l'cole, l'hpital sont des charges pour le pays, plutt qu'un point d'appui pour notre pays et notre population , argumente-t-elle. Les lecteurs qui pensent qu'Emmanuel Macron est de gauche  font fausse route , prvient Anne Hidalgo, avant de les inciter  analyser attentivement son bilan et son programme de campagne. Pour la maire de Paris,  *les classes moyennes se saignent tous les jours*  depuis son lection en 2017.


On dirait qu'on a conseill  Macron de ne participer  aucun dbat :
 lyse 2022  : le toll de labsence dEmmanuel Macron sur France 2



> L'entourage du prsident candidat assume. Ce mardi soir, Emmanuel Macron va briller par son absence sur le plateau de l'mission lyse 2022 de France 2, la dernire dition avant le premier tour, comme l'ont rvl nos confrres du Parisien. La Socit des journalistes (SDJ) s'est fendue d'une lettre ouverte. Elle dit  regretter ce choix qu'elle ne comprend pas  et rappelle que le chef de l'tat a propos dans son programme de supprimer la redevance audiovisuelle  Monsieur Macron, pourquoi refusez-vous les invitations de France 2 ?  s'interroge la SDJ. Ambiance !

----------


## BenoitM

Et ben il est quand mme nul en 10 ans, il n'a toujours pas russi  dtruire la France  :;):

----------


## DevTroglodyte

> Il ne faut jamais croire ce que dit Macron, ce n'est qu'un menteur, un manipulateur, un corrompu, un incomptent.


Incomptent, incomptent a dpend pour qui pour les bourgeois dans les CSP les plus riches, il est trs comptent, toute sa politique est centre sur eux.

----------


## ONTAYG

> Il ne faut jamais croire ce que dit Macron, ce n'est qu'un menteur, un manipulateur, un corrompu, un incomptent.


C'est ton avis car tu n'es pas satisfait de sa politique.

Si "jamais" il runit les 30 % dimanche soir, c'est que 30 % des suffrages exprims le trouvent le plus comptent par r*apport aux autres.*

----------


## Mdinoc

> Et ben il est quand mme nul en 10 ans, il n'a toujours pas russi  dtruire la France


Son but n'est pas de la dtruire, mais de la vendre.

----------


## Ryu2000

> a dpend pour qui pour les bourgeois dans les CSP les plus riches


Est-ce que vous parlez de a ?
CSPPLUS : PRSENTATION ET CIBLES



> Selon la catgorie socioprofessionnelle  laquelle vous appartenez, vous avez un pouvoir dachat dtermin par les habitudes des personnes qui appartiennent  la mme catgorie que vous. Dans le cas des CSP+, on retrouve les professions suivantes :
> 
> Les chefs dentreprise,Les professions suprieures intellectuelles,Les professions intermdiaires,Les commerants et les artisans.


Si a se trouve j'appartiens  la catgorie "profession suprieure intellectuelle", sur ma fiche de paie il y a crit que je suis cadre et ingnieur, est-ce que a compte ?

L ils disent qu'il y a peut-tre 48% des entrepreneurs qui ne voteront pas Macron :
Prsidentielle 2022 : les entrepreneurs plbiscitent Macron  52%, largement devant Zemmour, Mlenchon et Pcresse




> C'est ton avis car tu n'es pas satisfait de sa politique.


Pour trouver quelqu'un satisfait de la politique de LREM, il faut se lever tt, parce que c'est extremement rare.
LREM n'a fait que de la merde depuis le dbut, c'est une catastrophe. Toutes les dcisions ont t mauvaises.




> Si "jamais" il runit les 30 % dimanche soir


J'ai beaucoup de mal  croire qu'il puisse faire un score aussi norme. Ce serait surprenant qu'1 lecteur sur 3 vote LREM.
On sera fix lundi matin.




> Son but n'est pas de la dtruire, mais de la vendre.


Si tu vends de plus en plus de pices a fini par s'effondrer, non ?

Un conomiste parle de Macron au dbut de la vido :

----------


## Franois M.

> Pour trouver quelqu'un satisfait de la politique de LREM, il faut se lever tt, parce que c'est extremement rare.


C'est certains qu'il faut sans doute  chercher au del du bistrot de ton bled (qui devrait tre normalement ta seule tribune, mais heureusement pour toi et malheureusement pour la qualit du dbat, il y a internet), mais ce n'est pas mission impossible non plus.




> sur ma fiche de paie il y a crit que je suis cadre et ingnieur, est-ce que a compte ?


Je sais que le niveau a beaucoup baiss et, comme tout le monde, jutilise des ingnieurs pour faire des tches que je donnais  des BTS il y a  trente ans, mais j'ai quand mme du mal  te croire.
Dj, y-a-t-il vraiment des gens qui te versent un salaire ?   Et qui en plus trouvent l'opration rentable ?

----------


## Mdinoc

a ressemble  de l'attaque personnelle, a...

----------


## Pyramidev

Le premier tour des lections prsidentielles approche  grands pas.
Ce lundi 5 avril, Tatiana Jarzabek (alias Tatiana Ventse) a dress un sombre bilan de la politique d'Emmanuel Macron :

----------


## Franois M.

> Le premier tour des lections prsidentielles approche  grands pas.
> Ce lundi 5 avril, Tatiana Jarzabek (alias Tatiana Ventse)


Qui est cette illustre inconnue ? Elle ne peut pas crire un article pour les gens normaux qu naime pas perdre du temps  regarder des vido ?

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Qui est cette illustre inconnue ? Elle ne peut pas crire un article pour les gens normaux qu naime pas perdre du temps  regarder des vido ?


Plus personne ne lit "un article", tu es d'un autre temps. 
C'est tout le problme de la droite rac/facho, ils sont dconnects du monde actuel.

----------


## Franois M.

> Plus personne ne lit "un article", tu es d'un autre temps.


Disons plutt que seul des dbiles lgers sont capables de perdre 30mn devant une video dont le contenu correspond  5mn de lecture. 
Aucun tre humain normalement constitu n'est assez con pour faire ce choix.
Le problme c'est qu'avec cette perversion de la dmocratie que constitue le suffrage universel, les dbiles lgers ont le droit de vote.
Et ils sont nombreux.

----------


## virginieh

Ca dpend quand et comment tu t'informe.
La vido est plus longue mais peut se mettre juste en audio pendant que tu te dplaces, j'en coute en allant au travail  pied, lire en marchant est beaucoup plus compliqu.
Parfois en fond quand je prends mon bain ou fais des taches mnagres. L aussi, je ne peux pas lire dans les mmes conditions.

Lire c'est plus rapide et a permet plus d'aborder le fond d'un sujet, mais a demande toute ton attention, quasiment toute ta vision, et au moins une main libre.

2 mdias diffrents, comme 2 outils diffrents peuvent avoir des usages diffrents.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Disons plutt que seul des dbiles lgers sont capables de perdre 30mn devant une video dont le contenu correspond  5mn de lecture. 
> Aucun tre humain normalement constitu n'est assez con pour faire ce choix.
> Le problme c'est qu'avec cette perversion de la dmocratie que constitue le suffrage universel, les dbiles lgers ont le droit de vote.
> Et ils sont nombreux.


Heu ! Tu as le droit de vote ? (on est tous le dbile +/- lger d'un autre)

----------


## Ryu2000

L'crit a des avantages, la vido a des avantages.
Par exemple :
- Il est plus facile de rechercher quelque chose dans un article crit que dans une vido.
- Il est plus facile d'attirer l'attention avec une vido qu'avec un article.

Dans la vido partag par Pyramidev, il y a des extraits vidos d'autres mdias et a rendrait beaucoup moins bien  l'crit.
Si vous prfrez lire j'imagine que le mdia "Le Fil d'Actu" crit des trucs sur Twitter ou Facebook  ::P: 

====
 ::fleche::  McKinsey, laffaire qui empoisonne la campagne du candidat Macron
 ::fleche::  "IL N'A PAS DE DYNAMIQUE": DEPUIS SON ENTRE EN CAMPAGNE, MACRON N'A QUASIMENT FAIT QUE BAISSER DANS LES SONDAGES
 ::fleche::  Prsidentielle : "Macron n'est pas de gauche !", clame Carole Delga en voquant ses souvenirs de ministre

----------


## Franois M.

> Heu ! Tu as le droit de vote ? (on est tous le dbile +/- lger d'un autre)


J'aurais du complter :




> Et ils sont  nombreux, mme si ce forum, qui donne un effet de loupe,  n'est pas forcment reprsentatif.

----------


## sanderbe

Bonsoir, 




> Disons plutt que seul des dbiles lgers sont capables de perdre 30mn devant une video dont le contenu correspond  5mn de lecture. 
> Aucun tre humain normalement constitu n'est assez con pour faire ce choix.
> Le problme c'est qu'avec cette perversion de la dmocratie que constitue le suffrage universel, les dbiles lgers ont le droit de vote.
> Et ils sont nombreux.


Je passe , les textes des articles et differentes personnes qui y ragissent dans une "liseuse" ... Pour ragir sur dvp.com ... Parfois je lis aussi . Tout dpend du temps que j'ai (ou pas et envie d'accorder  une thmatique). 

Je suis donc un dbile ?  ::?:

----------


## Pyramidev

Frdrique Dumas est une ancienne dput LREM qui a quitt LREM en septembre 2018. Voici une entrevue  propos de son livre, _Ce que l'on ne veut pas que je vous dise - Rcit au cur du pouvoir_ :



La vido est longue, mais voici quelques points de repre :
13m43 : En 2018, Charles de Courson avait dpos un amendement contre une partie du verrou de Bercy. Les dputs LREM ont reu pour consigne de voter contre cet amendement sous le motif que ce soit LREM qui prsente cette rforme plus tard. 10 dputs LREM ont quand mme vot pour l'amendement et 10 autres dont Frdrique Dumas se sont abstenus. Emmanuel Macron a alors appel Stphane Sjourn en disant que les dputs LREM faisaient n'importe quoi.22m10 : Les ministres, dont Jean-Michel Blanquer et Roselyne Bachelot, ne dcident de rien. Ils vont prendre leurs ordres auprs du trio d'Alexis Kohler, de Brigitte Macron et d'Emmanuel Macron qui dcident de tout.28m27 : Emmanuel Macron a dclar que l'audiovisuel public tait "la honte de la Rpublique". Pour Alexis Kohler, les gens qui regardent la tlvision ne sont pas des gens trs intelligents. Alexis Kohler veut rduire le champ du service public.33m13 : Frdrique Dumas critique un peu Gabriel Attal et Aurore Berg et beaucoup douard Philippe.41m36 : "L'exprience, la comptence ne psent rien en macronie." Emmanuel Macron privilgie les gens serviles.42m40 : Frdrique Dumas critique Alexis Kohler, Emmanuel Macron et douard Philippe qui sont dconnects de la ralit.49m34 : Frdrique Dumas critique la stratgie d'Emmanuel Macron pour se faire rlire en 2022.52m53 : Frdrique Dumas parle de la priode o elle quitte le gouvernement En Marche.57m26 : Emmanuel Macron est obsd par sa rlection en 2022. Il n'essaie pas de plaire  tout le monde. Sa stratgie est de se concentrer sur son socle lectoral.1h00m20 : Frdrique Dumas critique Franois Bayrou qu'elle dcrit comme paresseux et mgalomane et qui, plus tard, est en plus devenu servile.1h04m23 : Frdrique Dumas raconte sa vie avec Canal+ et France Tlcom.1h18m50 : Frdrique Dumas critique Valrie Pcresse.1h24m12 : Frdrique Dumas parle du rapport entre Emmanuel Macron et Alexis Kohler.1h27m00 : Frdrique Dumas critique de nouveau Emmanuel Macron.1h33m58 : Frdrique Dumas critique l'absence de contre-pouvoirs dans le gouvernement actuel.

----------


## Ryu2000

Encore une histoire de cabinet de conseil :
Petite enfance: une mission de conseil  425.000 euros qui passe mal



> Cest une information qui tombe mal pour le gouvernement, alors que laffaire McKinsey na pas fini de polluer la campagne dEmmanuel Macron. Ce mercredi 6 avril, on apprenait que la justice avait ouvert une enqute le 31 mars dernier pour blanchiment aggrav de fraude fiscale, visant des cabinets de conseils franais.


===
Il y a Allan BARTE qui a fait un dessin  propos de la responsabilit de Macron dans la monte de l'extrme droite.




> La vido est longue, mais voici quelques points de repre :


On dirait que vous regardez beaucoup de vidos  propos de Macron, faites attention  votre sant mentale.  ::P:

----------


## pmithrandir

> Frdrique Dumas est une ancienne dput LREM qui a quitt LREM en septembre 2018. Voici une entrevue  propos de son livre, _Ce que l'on ne veut pas que je vous dise - Rcit au cur du pouvoir_ :
> 
> 
> 
> La vido est longue, mais voici quelques points de repre :
> 13m43 : En 2018, Charles de Courson avait dpos un amendement contre une partie du verrou de Bercy. Les dputs LREM ont reu pour consigne de voter contre cet amendement sous le motif que ce soit LREM qui prsente cette rforme plus tard. 10 dputs LREM ont quand mme vot pour l'amendement et 10 autres dont Frdrique Dumas se sont abstenus. Emmanuel Macron a alors appel Stphane Sjourn en disant que les dputs LREM faisaient n'importe quoi.22m10 : Les ministres, dont Jean-Michel Blanquer et Roselyne Bachelot, ne dcident de rien. Ils vont prendre leurs ordres auprs du trio d'Alexis Kohler, de Brigitte Macron et d'Emmanuel Macron qui dcident de tout.28m27 : Emmanuel Macron a dclar que l'audiovisuel public tait "la honte de la Rpublique". Pour Alexis Kohler, les gens qui regardent la tlvision ne sont pas des gens trs intelligents. Alexis Kohler veut rduire le champ du service public.33m13 : Frdrique Dumas critique un peu Gabriel Attal et Aurore Berg et beaucoup douard Philippe.41m36 : "L'exprience, la comptence ne psent rien en macronie." Emmanuel Macron privilgie les gens serviles.42m40 : Frdrique Dumas critique Alexis Kohler, Emmanuel Macron et douard Philippe qui sont dconnects de la ralit.49m34 : Frdrique Dumas critique la stratgie d'Emmanuel Macron pour se faire rlire en 2022.52m53 : Frdrique Dumas parle de la priode o elle quitte le gouvernement En Marche.57m26 : Emmanuel Macron est obsd par sa rlection en 2022. Il n'essaie pas de plaire  tout le monde. Sa stratgie est de se concentrer sur son socle lectoral.1h00m20 : Frdrique Dumas critique Franois Bayrou qu'elle dcrit comme paresseux et mgalomane et qui, plus tard, est en plus devenu servile.1h04m23 : Frdrique Dumas raconte sa vie avec Canal+ et France Tlcom.1h18m50 : Frdrique Dumas critique Valrie Pcresse.1h24m12 : Frdrique Dumas parle du rapport entre Emmanuel Macron et Alexis Kohler.1h27m00 : Frdrique Dumas critique de nouveau Emmanuel Macron.1h33m58 : Frdrique Dumas critique l'absence de contre-pouvoirs dans le gouvernement actuel.


Rien de nouveau sous le soleil.

Mon voisin a un jour t lu dput. Nous nous entendions bien avec lui, et au bout de 5 ans, nous avions demand pourquoi il ne se prsentait pas  nouveau.
Il nous a sorti les mme griefs.
Nous tions dans un gouvernement socialiste de 1997  2002.

La 5me est dfini comme un systme pyramidal avec le chef suprme au centre. Les contre pouvoir ont t volontairement limits pour onner plus d'effficacit aux dcisions au pris de la reflexion.

Ce faisant, elle accroit un trait des hommes,  savoir que plus on a de pouvoir, plus on perd les pdales. On en revient donc toujours  cette gestion monarchique du pouvoir, les informations limits qui ont soumises au chef, la servilit des personnes et la difficult a se remettre en cause.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Rien de nouveau sous le soleil.


Ah la fameuse dfense "Oui, mais les autres sont aussi pourris qu'LREM, c'est le systme qui veut a"   ::heart:: 
J'ai pas vu a dans les autres partis :
Est-il vrai que les dputs LREM sont obligs d'approuver les textes de la majorit?



> Le porte-parole du gouvernement, Christophe Castaner, est lui aussi venu rappeler aprs le premier tour aux futurs dputs LREM que quand une dcision collective est prise, et elle le sera au niveau du groupe pour l'Assemble nationale, elle doit tre la rgle pour tous. Tout en admettant que, sur 400 [dputs], il pourra y avoir une, deux, trois personnes qui fassent office de frondeurs au sein de la majorit. Une ligne stricte, visiblement dicte le souvenir des frondeurs socialistes que Macron a ctoys en tant que ministre de l'Economie.


Le dput Sbastien Nadot exclu du groupe LREM aprs un vote contre le gouvernement



> Llu de Haute-Garonne a t pouss vers la sortie ce jeudi. Avant lui, lancien PS Jean-Michel Clment avait t pouss vers la sortie aprs avoir vot contre le texte asile-immigration.


Aprs son vote contre le plan de dconfinement, la dpute LREM Martine Wonner convoque



> Martine Wonner, seule dpute LREM  avoir vot contre la stratgie de dconfinement du gouvernement, va "tre convoque" par le groupe majoritaire pour s'expliquer. La dpute du Bas-Rhin, de l'aile gauche de la majorit, sera convoque lors "du prochain bureau du groupe" en visioconfrence, organis a priori dans le courant de la semaine prochaine.






> La 5me est dfini comme un systme pyramidal avec le chef suprme au centre.


Si c'est ce que vous pensez vous devriez voter pour un parti qui propose de changer de rpublique.

Vous parlez de chef suprme, mais quand un gouvernement veut faire passer un truc en force il doit utiliser 3 fois le 49.3. Donc c'est pas si simple.
Quel Premier Ministre a le plus utilis le 49.3 ?



> Comme le montre notre infographie, depuis 1988 et aprs Michel Rocard, ce sont les gouvernements d'Edith Cresson et de Manuel Valls qui ont le plus utilis cet article. La premire l'a utilis huit fois pour faire passer en force quatre projets de loi, dont la loi de finance rectificative de 1991 et celle sur la cration de lagence du mdicament. Quant  Manuel Valls, il a fait appel six fois au 49.3, *dont trois fois pour faire adopter la loi Travail en 2016.*


Il y a cinq ans, ladoption en force de la loi Travail, grce au 49.3

La loi El Khomri ou la revanche d'Emmanuel Macron



> Projet de loi "El Macron". Pourtant, c'est bien dans les bureaux de Bercy qu'ont t labores les mesures les plus controverses du projet de loi El Khomri,  tel point que celui-ci a t surnomm "El Macron" par le leader de Force ouvrire, Jean-Claude Mailly. Le plafonnement des indemnits prud'homales figurait dans la loi Macron et n'en a t retir qu'aprs une censure partielle du Conseil constitutionnel,  l't 2015. Les Sages, d'accord avec le principe, contestaient l'un des critres retenus pour limiter les indemnits : l'effectif de l'entreprise. Dbarrasse de ce critre, la mesure est rapparue dans le texte de rforme du travail.
> 
> Solidarit infaillible. De mme, Emmanuel Macron a pouss pour revoir la dfinition du licenciement conomique dans le projet de loi. Et celui qui s'est fait le chantre de la flexibilit n'a pu que se fliciter des mesures en faveur de l'assouplissement du temps de travail. Le ministre de l'Economie a d'ailleurs t parmi les premiers (et les rares)  prendre publiquement fait et cause pour le texte de Myriam El Khomri ds que celle-ci en a fait la promotion, dans une interview aux Echos, le 18 fvrier.

----------


## escartefigue

Dans tous les partis politiques, l'excutif au pouvoir a toujours donn des instructions aux lus des assembles (parlement et snat) pour influencer leurs votes. Et ce n'est pas une spcificit franaise. LREM n'a rien invent.
Il existe toujours quelques dissidents qui refusent de se soumettre, mais ils sont trs minoritaires.

----------


## Jon Shannow

La seule fois o a a t un gros mouvement contestataire, c'est sous Hollande/Valls avec "les frondeurs"

----------


## Pyramidev

Hier, sur TF1, Emmanuel Macron a fait un lapsus amusant : "Moi, j'assume totalement, totalement, d'avoir, constamment, au nom de la France, parl au prsident de la Russie, pour viter la paix"



Effectivement, il n'a pas promu la dsescalade du conflit, bien au contraire. Se mettre en scne contre la Russie lui avait fait gagner des points dans les sondages, vu que nos mdias trouvent normal que l'on serve les intrts gopolitiques des tats-Unis au dtriment de ceux de la France. Les gagnants de cette crise auront t les tats-Unis et la Chine.

Ce lapsus a t repris dans l'pisode du "journal  la con" de BLAST d'aujourd'hui :

----------


## ABCIWEB

> Dans tous les partis politiques, l'excutif au pouvoir a toujours donn des instructions aux lus des assembles (parlement et snat) pour influencer leurs votes. Et ce n'est pas une spcificit franaise. LREM n'a rien invent.


Et pour cause, le jour o LREM inventera quelque chose, fais-moi signe. 

Ils ne cherchent pas  crer, inventer, rsoudre des problmes, ce n'est pas leur intention. Ils utilisent simplement toutes les techniques existantes  leur disposition pour prcariser, exploiter et soumettre le peuple au profit des multinationales, marchs financiers, lobbies et groupements d'intrts en tout genre. Normal pour une bande d'escrocs, mais plus surprenant de la part d'un parti politique sens dfendre les intrts des franais. 

C'tait dj un slogan de Sarkosy, "la droite dcomplexe", Macron n'a rien invent mais il pousse la provocation jusqu' son paroxysme avec sa thorie du ruissellement et sa gouvernance illumine par des ripoux patents. Une intelligence collective soi-disant booste par des cabinets de conseils mais qui au final s'est traduite entre autre par la suppression du stock de masques peu avant la crise du covid, puis tout naturellement selon la logique jupitrienne du foutage de gueule "assum", par des magouilles frauduleuses pour dissimuler la responsabilit du gouvernement.

De mme concernant la dmocratie, si tous les partis politiques donnent des instructions aux lus, tous les partis politiques n'ont pas toujours eu le mme mpris pour les parlementaires et les lus. C'est la premire fois que l'on parle de "dputs Playmobils", expression de Franois Ruffin, LFI, mais nanmoins si pertinente qu'elle a t reprise dans le  Figarovox et a fait l'objet de nombreux autres articles sur le mpris du rle du parlement, comme jamais auparavant. Auparavant seuls les ministres devaient "fermer leur gueule", aujourd'hui c'est tout le monde. 

Macron n'a rien invent, il utilise les pires travers que lui confre les pouvoirs de la cinquime rpublique pour faire pire que les autres  tous les niveaux, aussi bien sur le plan social que dmocratique. Tous ces abus et foutage de gueule, qui, hier, taient critiqus par l'ensemble de la population, sont aujourd'hui devenus pratique courante de la macronie, plbiscits par ses troupes et ses lecteurs. C'est le grand danger de ce nofascisme rampant qui normalise le mpris, qui normalise la violence aveugle contre les manifestants (aucun black bloc n'a fait partie des victimes), qui normalise la casse sociale et l'irresponsabilit politique.

En d'autres termes, ce n'est pas parce qu'il y toujours eu des abus, des injustices, de la corruption, des violences et des dfaillances dmocratiques, qu'il faut en faire la promotion et soutenir ou excuser ceux qui aujourd'hui les brandissent comme un tendard de modernit.

----------


## pmithrandir

Tu sais, je partage totalement le cot anormal de ces pratiques et le cot toxique de la situation actuelle.

Je pense que chaque prsident centralise de plus en plus le pouvoir, et qu'a force d'aller dans cette direction, le systme va a sa perte.
Nous finirons donc soit en autocratie, soit en nouvelle rpublique.


Maintenant, la question essentielle reste de savoir quelle stratgie nous devons mettre en place.

Pour moi, rien que ce changement consistait en un programme de rassemblement suffisant pour unir la gauche (mme d'autres partis, comme le modem, le RN, et LR etc...), redfinir le modle politique et prparer l'tape suivante.

Vu le niveau de gravit du systme actuel, cela mritait cet effort, qui je pense tait atteignable.


Mais on voit que ca n'a pas t la stratgie qui a prdomin. 

la qute individuelle du pouvoir, mme contre tout sens des ralits, a prdomin.


Je vais tre mchant, mais la gauche ne peut s'en prendre qu'a elle mme si elle n'a pas le pouvoir. Il lui arrivait tout cuit dans le bec aprs 5 annes de macron, et ils ont tout fait pour ne surtout pas s'en saisir.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Tu sais, je partage totalement le cot anormal de ces pratiques et le cot toxique de la situation actuelle.
> 
> Je pense que chaque prsident centralise de plus en plus le pouvoir, et qu'a force d'aller dans cette direction, le systme va a sa perte.
> Nous finirons donc soit en autocratie, soit en nouvelle rpublique.
> 
> 
> Maintenant, la question essentielle reste de savoir quelle stratgie nous devons mettre en place.
> 
> Pour moi, rien que ce changement consistait en un programme de rassemblement suffisant pour unir la gauche (mme d'autres partis, comme le modem, le RN, et LR etc...), redfinir le modle politique et prparer l'tape suivante.
> ...


Tu as raison sur le constat, mais, ton curseur est trop  droite pour que ce soit ralisable. Pour toi, la "gauche" c'est le PS et EELV, et tu mets LFI en extrme gauche. Ce n'est hlas pas la ralit.
Le PS et EELV n'ont aucune volont de changer le systme, au contraire. Macron aurait pris sa carte du PS quand il tait chez Hollande, il serait encens par tous le PS. Mais il a compris qu'en tant dans l'appareil il n'arriverait pas en prendre le pouvoir. Valls et Hollande, et beaucoup d'autres lphants lui aurait bloqu la voie. Il a fait, certainement, le mme constat avec LR. Et donc a dcid d'y aller seul. Ce qui lui a russi. Normal. Aprs les dsillusion Sarkozy puis Hollande, son "Ni gauche, ni droite", l'apparence d'un cot "nouveaut" qui veut changer la donne. a a sduit un lectorat moribond, lass des vieux partis et de leurs chamailleries constantes. 

En 2007, Bayrou avait presque russi  le faire. Mais, il n'avait pas ce cot "nouveaut" que Macron avait 10 ans plus tard.

Le PS s'est perdu  droite, et EELV n'a jamais russi  se structurer de manire  tre crdible. 
Tu as raison de dire que la gauche devrait avoir un boulevard pour accder  la prsidence, mais elle n'a pas encore compris que pour y parvenir, il fallait vraiment tre de gauche et non pas uniquement socital. C'est ce qui va perdre Mlenchon, son cot immigrationniste et son idologie du "vivre ensemble" qui a foir depuis les annes 90. Tant que la gauche (la vraie) n'a pas compris que l'immigration tait un outil de la droite pour affaiblir les travailleurs, elle ne russira qu' voir son lectorat grossir les rangs des voix du RN ou de Zemmour.

Imaginez un peu. En France, en 2022, l'extrme droite c'est plus d'un tiers de l'lectorat (selon les sondages) (Le Pen 23%; Zemmour 9,2%; Dupont-Aignan 2,2% >> 34,4%). 
Dans ce gros tiers, il y a un paquet de gens qui sont de gauche, des communistes qui auraient vot Marchais en son temps. Marchais qui fustigeait l'immigration  son poque. 
L'ide du "vivre ensemble" tait bonne  l'poque, mais elle a t dvoye. Il y a une diffrence entre "faire en sorte que les immigrs vivent dignement sur notre territoire" et "faire entrer tout le monde".

----------


## Franois M.

> Je vais tre mchant, mais la gauche ne peut s'en prendre qu'a elle mme si elle n'a pas le pouvoir. Il lui arrivait tout cuit dans le bec aprs 5 annes de macron, et ils ont tout fait pour ne surtout pas s'en saisir.


On doit pas vivre sur la mme plante : la gauche EST au pouvoir depuis 2012 en France, malheureusement pour des millions de gens. C'est un fait, pas une opinion.

Et, si on en croit les sondages, la seule solution pour se "sortir" de cette situation funeste serait une dilettante incapable au programme aussi ruineux, mme si moins nausabond, que son concurrent stalinien.

On appelle cela avoir la tte dans le sac.

----------


## DevTroglodyte

> On doit pas vivre sur la mme plante


D'ailleurs, si tu pouvais nous dire comment tu as russi un voyage interplantaire sans qu'il prenne plus de 2-3 gnrations, a pourrait intresser pas mal de monde !

----------


## sanderbe

Bonjour, 




> Ils ne cherchent pas  crer, inventer, rsoudre des problmes, ce n'est pas leur intention. Ils utilisent simplement toutes les techniques existantes  leur disposition pour prcariser, exploiter et soumettre le peuple au profit des multinationales, marchs financiers, lobbies et groupements d'intrts en tout genre. Normal pour une bande d'escrocs, mais plus surprenant de la part d'un parti politique sens dfendre les intrts des franais.


Vu de l'tranger , macron  simplement infantilis ET mercantilis le franais lambda . D'une part en un vulgaire individu bon  consommer , qu'on a abruti et accultur pour qu'il est moins l'esprit critique. Quasiment prs  gober n'importer quoi.

L'tat en a aussi profit pour se dfausser de toutes ces comptences et prrogatives pour les refourguer aux chelons d'en dessous. Le problme la dedans ? Quand l'chelon du dessus n'a de cesse de se dfausser,  un moment le plus petit chelon (le citoyen / administr) , se retrouve  devoir porter financirement / fonctionnement des responsabilits qu'il ne peut avoir faute de moyen ... 

Rsultat dans leurs existences aussi bien professionnelle / personnelle , des personnes ont atteint un plafond de verre ou le fond d'un trou. Et si le systme continue de la sorte  un moment, ces personnes vont "exploser" par exaspration . 

A un moment quand un tel systme devient "fou" , si je puis me permettre l'expression . Cela demande une rforme systmique, organisationnelle et fonctionnelle . 

On ne demande pas forcement de faire la rvolution . On demande simplement un changement de paradigme de bon sens ... de la classe politique au pouvoir.




> En d'autres termes, ce n'est pas parce qu'il y toujours eu des abus, de la corruption et des dfaillances dmocratiques, qu'il faut en faire la promotion et soutenir ou excuser ceux qui aujourd'hui les brandissent comme un tendard de modernit.


Voil votre macron est simplement complment dconnect des ralits.




> Tu sais, je partage totalement le cot anormal de ces pratiques et le cot toxique de la situation actuelle.
> 
> Je pense que chaque prsident centralise de plus en plus le pouvoir, et qu'a force d'aller dans cette direction, le systme va a sa perte.
> Nous finirons donc soit en autocratie, soit en nouvelle rpublique.


Comme dit plus haut : cela demande clairement une rforme systmique, organisationnelle et fonctionnelle , avec un changement de paradigme. 

Le chantier de simplficiation du mille feuille administratif franais et de son paquebot du nombre d'lus en sont des parfaits exemples .

----------


## pmithrandir

Encore une fois, on mlange tout.

Si le problme principal est la gestion par un chef unique, et la non visibilit d'une grande partie de l'electorat au parlement... on aurait pu trouver du monde pour soutenir le projet.
DU FN qui verra d'un bon oeil de gagner 60 lus, au MODEM, a EELV ou mme a LFI au PT, a LO, etc... y a du monde intress par un systme qui leur permet d'avoir des lus, des subventions, et une part du gteau.

----------


## OrthodoxWindows

https://www.laquadrature.net/2022/02/03/emmanuel-macron-cinq-annees-de-surveillance-et-de-censure

A partager un maximum.

----------


## sanderbe

Bonjour, 




> https://www.laquadrature.net/2022/02/03/emmanuel-macron-cinq-annees-de-surveillance-et-de-censure


Merci pour le lien. 

Je vois que c'est un sacr numro votre macron ^^

----------


## sanderbe

Bonsoir,

----------


## ABCIWEB

> Bonsoir,


T'as trouv cette vido dans une poubelle ? T'aurais mieux fait d'y laisser. 1/4 d'heure de perdu (c'est dj trop) pour voir deux insignifiants qui critiquent tout et n'importe quoi en se gargarisent d'affirmations premptoires sans jamais apporter de justification  leurs propos, ou sinon des arguments de dbiles profonds qui n'ont rien compris  l'histoire ou qui ne veulent rien comprendre. Niveau 0. Et en plus c'est mme pas drle. Lamentable et affligeant!

----------


## Ryu2000

Il semblerait que les + de 70 ans soient  fond derrire Macron :


Prsidentielle 2022 : les plus jeunes ont vot Jean-Luc Mlenchon, les plus vieux Emmanuel Macron

----------


## Pyramidev

> Il semblerait que les + de 70 ans soient  fond derrire Macron


J'aime bien comment ils ont parodi a dans le "journal  la con" de BLAST d'aujourd'hui, de 3m48  4m38 :

----------


## Ryu2000

Je dteste cette mentalis "Je suis premier ministre donc c'est normal que j'utilise un jet prive pour tout et n'importe quoi".
Jean Castex a pris un jet priv pour voter  Prades :  Jai utilis les rgles habituelles , se justifie-t-il



> Le cot de cet aller-retour en avion de 800 km, rvl par Libration, est estim  10 000 euros et  lquivalent de 6 mois dmissions de CO2 dun citoyen moyen.  Jai pris lavion de ltat. Le Premier ministre, il faut quil soit  Paris trs vite sil y a le moindre problme , a-t-il justifi.


N'importe quoi cette histoire "en cas de problme il faut absolument que j'arrive rapidement, je suis indispensable, le gouvernement ne peut rien faire sans moi".

"EMMERDER LES NON-VACCINS": LA JEUNE FEMME QUI A INTERPELL MACRON DANS LE NORD LE JUGE "FAUX"



> "*C'est Macron, il est faux, c'est un personnage, un orateur.* On savait trs bien ce qu'il allait nous rpondre", a jug la trentenaire, en marge de ce dplacement dans le Nord, au micro de BFMTV.


Macron est en train de promettre n'importe quoi, et il y a des lecteurs qui vont se faire sodomiser  nouveau (ils n'apprennent rien).
Emmanuel Macron promet une  mthode nouvelle  de gouvernement pour largir sa base

----------


## pmithrandir

> Je dteste cette mentalis "Je suis premier ministre donc c'est normal que j'utilise un jet prive pour tout et n'importe quoi".
> Jean Castex a pris un jet priv pour voter  Prades :  Jai utilis les rgles habituelles , se justifie-t-il
> 
> N'importe quoi cette histoire "en cas de problme il faut absolument que j'arrive rapidement, je suis indispensable, le gouvernement ne peut rien faire sans moi".


Tu prends le problme  l'envers.
Il a besoin d'tre mobilisable immdiatement... c'est un fait. Donc le jet est ncessaire s'il va voter dans sa ville.

En revanche, il peut comme le font des millions de franais faire une procuration.
Ca vite un allez retour inutile  l'autre bout de la France pour la photo de vote devant l'urne...

----------


## Gunny

Jai utilis les rgles habituelles , j'adore ce genre de non-justification. Personne n'a suggr que c'tait illgal, on trouve juste a  gerber quand la plupart des Franais ont du mal  faire le plein et qu'on est au milieu d'une crise environnementale majeure.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Il a besoin d'tre mobilisable immdiatement...


Pfff, mais arrtez avec ce dlire, il ne sert  rien Castex.
Si il n'tait pas l on en serait exactement au mme point

Il a du se faire embaucher pour faire comic relief ou une connerie comme a.
O sont mes lunettes ? : ces quelques secondes surralistes o Jean Castex les cherche alors qu'elles sont sur son nez

Bon aprs il y a pire que Castex.

----------


## ABCIWEB

> Il semblerait que les + de 70 ans soient  fond derrire Macron :
> 
> 
> Prsidentielle 2022 : les plus jeunes ont vot Jean-Luc Mlenchon, les plus vieux Emmanuel Macron


Et oui Macron est principalement plbiscit par les vieux. Des vieux qui ne se soucient plus de l'ge du dpart  la retraite ni de l'ubrisation de la socit. 

Concernant les jeunes ces rsultats sont trs diffrents des prcdents sondages qui sont parus peu avant les lections : 


En fait, concernant les jeunes, les intentions de vote pour Macron ont t sur-estimes d'une dizaine de pourcents et celles pour Mlenchon ont t sous-estimes d'une grosse dizaine de pourcents.

De mme, les intentions globales de vote pour Mlenchon au premier tour ont t sous-estimes de 5%  7% puisqu'il tait donn entre 15-17% et a obtenu 22%.

Ces sondages ont donc systmatiquement dfavoris le vote Mlenchon, certains abstentionnistes ne se sont pas dplacs pour une cause "perdue d'avance", et certains jeunes pensaient que Macron tait plus  mme de les reprsenter puisqu'une majorit relative d'entre eux semblait faire ce choix loin devant Mlenchon, alors qu'en fait c'tait l'inverse.

Un exemple de plus de manipulation de l'opinion public par des sondages pourris. Pas besoin des Russes pour fausser les lections, les media et Macron ont eu ce qu'ils voulaient, un second tour Macron/Le Pen.

----------


## halaster08

Vous en pensez quoi de Macron qui fait semblant d'tre de gauche dans l'entre deux tours ?

Dernier mensonge en date: https://www.lefigaro.fr/societes/mac...trons-20220415
Les patrons gagnent trop d'argent c'est "choquant" et "indcent"
C'est quand mme dommage de s'en rendre compte que maintenant ...
Qui peut encore croire  ce bonimenteur ?

Franchement parfois j'ai envie qu'il perde dimanche prochain juste pour voir s'effacer son petit sourire narquois et suffisant

----------


## Pyramidev

> Vous en pensez quoi de Macron qui fait semblant d'tre de gauche dans l'entre deux tours ?


Depuis son meeting  Marseille ce samedi 16 avril, il se fait mme passer pour un cologiste.  ::ptdr:: 

Je viens d'couter son discours :

----------


## foetus

> Et oui Macron est principalement plbiscit par les vieux. Des vieux qui ne se soucient plus de l'ge du dpart  la retraite ni de l'ubrisation de la socit.


Si je rsume bien  ::mrgreen:: , on peut dire que ceux qui ont vot pour sont
E. Macron : personnes ges et bourgeois des [grandes] villes (+ ultra riches)M. Le Pen : travailleurs et france rurale/ profondeJ.L. Mlchon : jeunes et quartiers populaires

C'est pour cela que certains "analystes/ influenceurs" se demandent comment ces 3 mouvements vont russir  cohabiter (chacun a fait entre 21% et 27%, soit  peu prs 80% des lecteurs si on compte E. Zemmour)

----------


## sanderbe

Bonjour, 




> Si je rsume bien , on peut dire que ceux qui ont vot pour sont
> E. Macron : personnes ges et bourgeois des [grandes] villes (+ ultra riches)M. Le Pen : travailleurs et france rurale/ profondeJ.L. Mlchon : jeunes et quartiers populaires
> 
> C'est pour cela que certains "analystes/ influenceurs" se demandent comment ces 3 mouvements font russir  cohabiter (chacun a fait entre 21% et 27%, soit  peu prs 80% des lecteurs si compte E. Zemmour)


Zemmour pourrait reprsenter ce qu'il reste de la classe moyenne , des professions comme des techniciens suprieurs, commerants, artisans , patrons de PME . Idem peut aussi capter une lectorat comme la police, les familles de militaires . Soit en ralit 10% de la population franais.

Les 3% manquant peuvent s'expliquer : 

> Il est novice en politique.
> Il porte un discours audible que beaucoup de franais, pense tout bas . Cependant une partie de son lectorat est rest sceptique au fait de la voir en politique. Sa neutralit du monde politique , on fait que beaucoup monde la vu comme une personne intgre / franche / sincre . Son lectorat n'a pas voulu le mlanger au panier de crabe des autres politiques. En somme "lui viter la trempette" ... Ce n'est pas un magouilleur comme certains ... 
> Une partie de llectorat de Zemmour a voter RN . 
> Une partie des LR qui auraient pu voter pour lui ont vot RN.
> Des franais qui ne croient plus en la politique, qui pourtant sont d'accord avec .

----------


## OrthodoxWindows

> Bonjour, 
> 
> Les 3% manquant peuvent s'expliquer : 
> 
> > Il est novice en politique.
> > Il porte un discours audible que beaucoup de franais, pense tout bas . Cependant une partie de son lectorat est rest sceptique au fait de la voir en politique. Sa neutralit du monde politique , on fait que beaucoup monde la vu comme une personne intgre / franche / sincre . Son lectorat n'a pas voulu le mlanger au panier de crabe des autres politiques. En somme "lui viter la trempette" ... Ce n'est pas un magouilleur comme certains ... 
> > Une partie de llectorat de Zemmour a voter RN . 
> > Une partie des LR qui auraient pu voter pour lui ont vot RN.
> > Des franais qui ne croient plus en la politique, qui pourtant sont d'accord avec .


Je ne suis pas d'accord ; j'ai regard le programme de Zemmour, c'est de la vacuit absolu, avec une obsession sur l'immigration. De plus, nombre de ses soutient font partie de groupe pour le moins extrmiste. Je repose le lieu de Pyramidev : https://www.kawa-tv-info.fr/chants-r...franche-comte/

----------


## sanderbe

Bonjour, 




> c'est de la vacuit absolu, avec une obsession sur l'immigration


Ah car chez vous il est normal de caillasser policiers, pompiers, mdecins ? Il est normal de squatter la proprit d'autrui ? Il est normal d'agresser par de la violence gratuite, et de faire accuser la victime qui se dfend d'agresseur ?

Si vos politiques ont toujours voulu acheter une paix sociale . Que maintenant cette "pseudo paix sociale" leur pte  la tronche,  cause d'une immigration massive et incontrle. Qui a donn lieu  toutes sortes de drives possible et inimaginable ... Son programme fait juste revenir sur terre des hommes et femmes politiques qui viennent de prendre une claque / dculotte . 

---

On en reparlera quand les franais lambdas,  qu'administrations comme politiques , refusent d'couter pour acheter une paix sociale commenceront  se faire justice eux mme . Les politiques de tous bords ne pourront s'en prendre qu' eux mme pr leurs politiques laxiste. 

---

Bien que belge, j'ai dans mon entourage des franais & et des belges qui ont dj t victimes de violence gratuite ... en France. Vu qu'on ne peut pas attraper les coupables , refus de la plainte ...  A la place une simple main courante et prise . On leur explique que c'est "hlas ainsi" . En gros si vous vous faite agresser, c'est " Circulez il n'y a rien  voir , dgager " .

C'est honteux, voir mme scandaleux  ::?:   ::furieux::   ::rouleau::  

---

Certains feraient bien d'enlever leurs illres . Ce dont ils ont peur c'est " la perte de leur fauteuil politique" ... Concernant  ::?:  Ils feraient mieux de se soucier des problmatiques de la population avant leur problmes d'gos.

----------


## Franois M.

> Vous en pensez quoi de Macron qui fait semblant d'tre de gauche dans l'entre deux tours ?


Il a bien russi  faire semblant d'tre de droite avant.

Mais il devrait se mfier : son discours des derniers jours, avec ses dclarations d'amour  lextrme gauche et aux colos, peut tout  fait inspirer le choix de labstention  une bonne partie de l'lectorat de centre droit qui a vot pour lui au premier tour, abstention qui renforcerait mcaniquement la candidate "national-baroque".

----------


## OrthodoxWindows

> Bonjour, 
> 
> Ah car chez vous il est normal de caillasser policiers, pompiers, mdecins ? Il est normal de squatter la proprit d'autrui ? Il est normal d'agresser par de la violence gratuite, et de faire accuser la victime qui se dfend d'agresseur ?
> 
> Si vos politiques ont toujours voulu acheter une paix sociale . Que maintenant cette "pseudo paix sociale" leur pte  la tronche,  cause d'une immigration massive et incontrle. Qui a donn lieu  toutes sortes de drives possible et inimaginable ... Son programme fait juste revenir sur terre des hommes et femmes politiques qui viennent de prendre une claque / dculotte .


Je n'ai jamais dit le contraire. Le problme est que Zemmour voit le monde d'une manire simpliste . Dans la vie rel, c'est beaucoup plus compliqu.

Un exemple : Ma mre, quant elle tait enfant, ses parents habitait un HLM  une poque ou le pourcentage de la population immigr tait trs faible ; pourtant, *la violence tait presque la mme qu'actuellement*.
C'est le milieux social qui entraine la violence, pas l'origine.

Aprs, c'est vrai qu'il y existe un laxisme de la part des autorits. MAIS c'est un laxisme contrl, pas dans le but d'acheter la paix sociale, mais de protger les intrts de certain politicien corrompu (par exemple, la drogue).
La lutte contre l'inscurit devrait dabord tre une lutte contre la corruption, notamment certains marchs souterrains. Mr Zemmour confond cause et consquence.




> On en reparlera quand les franais lambdas,  qu'administrations comme politiques , refusent d'couter pour acheter une paix sociale commenceront  se faire justice eux mme . Les politiques de tous bords ne pourront s'en prendre qu' eux mme pr leurs politiques laxiste.


Il existe de nombreux cas de lgitime dfense lors de cambriolages. Les Franais lambdas commencent dj  se faire justice eux-mmes.




> Bien que belge, j'ai dans mon entourage des franais & et des belges qui ont dj t victimes de violence gratuite ... en France. Vu qu'on ne peut pas attraper les coupables , refus de la plainte ...  A la place une simple main courante et prise . On leur explique que c'est "hlas ainsi" . En gros si vous vous faite agresser, c'est " Circulez il n'y a rien  voir , dgager " .
> 
> C'est honteux, voir mme scandaleux


Bien sr que c'est honteux, mais ce qu'il faut faire, c'est sinterroger sur les raison du refus des plaintes.




> Certains feraient bien d'enlever leurs illres . Ce dont ils ont peur c'est " la perte de leur fauteuil politique" ... Concernant  Ils feraient mieux de se soucier des problmatiques de la population avant leur problmes d'gos.


On est surtout dans des problmes d'intrt, plus que d'gos.

J'habite une ville en proie  de trs gros problmes d'inscurit, je sais donc un minimum de quoi je parle.

----------


## OrthodoxWindows

> Il a bien russi  faire semblant d'tre de droite avant.
> 
> Mais il devrait se mfier : son discours des derniers jours, avec ses dclarations d'amour  lextrme gauche et aux colos, peut tout  fait inspirer le choix de labstention  une bonne partie de l'lectorat de centre droit qui a vot pour lui au premier tour, abstention qui renforcerait mcaniquement la candidate "national-baroque".


Macron est profondment dextrme droite. Je dirais mme de lextrme droite de la pire espce ; le mme genre que celle de la bourgeoisie britannique de l'poque victorienne, qui a invent l'eugnisme et le darwinisme social, des ides qui ont dbouch sur les pires horreurs du 20e sicle. Le darwinisme social abrite le pire des racismes, c'est--dire le racisme qui cherche sa justification par le scientisme.

----------


## OrthodoxWindows

> Et oui Macron est principalement plbiscit par les vieux. Des vieux qui ne se soucient plus de l'ge du dpart  la retraite ni de l'ubrisation de la socit. 
> 
> Concernant les jeunes ces rsultats sont trs diffrents des prcdents sondages qui sont parus peu avant les lections : 
> 
> 
> En fait, concernant les jeunes, les intentions de vote pour Macron ont t sur-estimes d'une dizaine de pourcents et celles pour Mlenchon ont t sous-estimes d'une grosse dizaine de pourcents.
> 
> De mme, les intentions globales de vote pour Mlenchon au premier tour ont t sous-estimes de 5%  7% puisqu'il tait donn entre 15-17% et a obtenu 22%.
> 
> ...


+1000

----------


## Franois M.

> Macron est profondment dextrme droite. Je dirais mme de lextrme droite de la pire espce ; le mme genre que celle de la bourgeoisie britannique de l'poque victorienne, qui a invent l'eugnisme et le darwinisme social, des ides qui ont dbouch sur les pires horreurs du 20e sicle. Le darwinisme social abrite le pire des racismes, c'est--dire le racisme qui cherche sa justification par le scientisme.


J'avoue qu'il est assez exceptionnel de lire autant dimbcilits en aussi peu de mots.
Macron est un homme de gauche, un progressiste de la pire espce, qui fait la promotion de l'assistanat, des dviances socitales, et de la soumission aux minorits.

Quant au reste de ton discours dlirant : 

Le darwinisme social est une construction intressante mme si ses fondements thoriques sont  peu soutenus (ce qui n'invalide pas totalement les travaux de Spencer sur la question, loin de l); hlas, Macron ne va pas dans cette direction, bien au contraire et malheureusement MLP non plus.

Quant  l'eugnisme, tous les falsificateurs de l'histoire le voue aux gmonies  cause du "crime posthume de Hitler" (pour faire court, et pour simplifier, je donne ce nom au retour de balancier aboutissant   l'humanisme dvoy et perverti de notre poque, consquence des horreurs hitlriennes; le crime de Hitler est donc double : ce qu'il a fait de son vivant, et les consquences posthumes du rejet de ce qu'il a fait aboutissant  l'abjecte sacralisation de la vie humaine caractristiques de notre poque)

D'ailleurs, on voit ici quelque tristes thurifraires de cette religion qu'est cet humanisme dvoy; or, il est pourtant ais de dmontrer que c'est l'humanisme (dans sa version pervertie actuelle) qui dtruit la plante.

----------


## OrthodoxWindows

> J'avoue qu'il est assez exceptionnel de lire autant dimbcilits en aussi peu de mots.


Venant d'un "Zemmouriste" c'est presque un compliment  ::D: .




> Macron est un homme de gauche, un progressiste de la pire espce, qui fait la promotion de l'assistanat, des dviances socitales, et de la soumission aux minorits.


Macron prend le pire de la gauche (ou extrme-gauche), car le "progressisme" et le "wokisme" sont des ides qui peuvent totalement servir  l'extrme droite. Je vous conseille de lire a : https://www.piecesetmaindoeuvre.com/..._nanomondo.pdf je me cite:



> Je pense que a, c'tait dangereux par le pass. Aujourdhui, c'est clairement certains mouvements de gauche qui dfendent des ides dangereuses (ides voues  devenir partie intgrante de l'extrme droite de la pire espce, c'est--dire l'eugnisme). https://www.piecesetmaindoeuvre.com/..._nanomondo.pdf
> 
> L'avortement est de toute faon vou  tre lgalis partout. Ce qui est important, c'est de reprer les extrmistes qui font passer des ides dextrme droite sous une fausse thique.





> Quant au reste de ton discours dlirant : 
> 
> Le darwinisme social est une construction intressante mme si ses fondements thoriques sont peu soutenus (ce qui n'invalide pas totalement les travaux de Spencer sur la question, loin de l); hlas, Macron ne va pas dans cette direction, bien au contraire et malheureusement MLP non plus.


Le darwinisme social est une m**** absolue, responsable de plein de gnocides dans le monde. Je vous conseille vivement de lire ce livre : https://www.babelio.com/livres/Jacqu...les-homme/2495. Albert Jacquard explique bien l'absence complte de fondement scientifique du darwinisme social, et sa naissance dans l'Empire britannique, l'empire mondialiste et capitaliste par excellence  l'poque. Macron va totalement dans ce sens.




> Quant  l'eugnisme, *tous les falsificateurs de l'histoire le voue aux gmonies  cause du "crime posthume de Hitler"* (pour faire court, et pour simplifier, je donne ce nom au retour de balancier aboutissant   l'humanisme dvoy et perverti de notre poque, consquence des horreurs hitlriennes; le crime de Hitler est donc double : ce qu'il a fait de son vivant, et les consquences posthumes du rejet de ce qu'il a fait aboutissant  l'abjecte sacralisation de la vie humaine caractristiques de notre poque)


L'eugnisme n'a aucun fondement scientifique. Albert Jacquard explique trs bien cela.




> D'ailleurs, on voit ici quelque tristes thurifraires de cette religion qu'est cet humanisme dvoy; or, il est pourtant ais de dmontrer que c'est l'humanisme (dans sa version pervertie actuelle) qui dtruit la plante.


L'humanisme peu signifier n'importe quoi en fonction du contexte, tout comme "l'humanisme dvoy". Merci de prciser.

----------


## Gunny

> J'avoue qu'il est assez exceptionnel de lire autant dimbcilits en aussi peu de mots.


Dit le mec qui se pignole sur le grand remplacement.

----------


## Pyramidev

Ce lundi 18 avril, dans le "journal  la con" de BLAST, ils ont fait fort  2m33 :

 C'est la premire fois qu'un candidat prsent au second tour des lections prsidentielles dcide de quitter la vie politique ! Jamais vu a !
- Attendez. De quoi vous parlez, Sbastien ?
- Emmanuel Macron abandonne ! Il l'a dit devant des dizaines de personnes  Marseille !
- Attendez. Permettez-moi d'tre surprise. Je n'ai pas eu cette information de la part de la rdaction. Comment il a formul a ?
- Il a dit : _La politique que je mnerai dans les cinq ans  venir sera cologique ou ne sera pas_ !
- Ah oui, il se retire, carrment !
- Il dtale ! 
 ::ptdr::

----------


## ABCIWEB

*9H20* Macron veut rformer le march du prix de l'nergie en Europe. Qu'a-t-il fait depuis cinq ans et comment pourra-t-il faire mieux ? Il ne le dit pas. 


*9H40* Macron parle de l'Europe des vaccins... faut oser,  moins de rsumer cela au fait d'avoir fait un achat commun. Quant aux bnfices de l'achat group on en sait rien puisque les montants ne sont pas divulgus. Faut le croire sur parole c'est tout. On a pas voqu la  la glorieuse histoire des masques.


*10H* C'est pour augmenter les retraites de 10% qu'il faut travailler plus longtemps et passer l'ge de la retraite  65 ans. Sauf qu'elles n'auraient pas besoin d'tres augmentes si les gouvernements successifs, Macron y compris, n'avaient pas dsindex la retraite sur l'inflation et augment les prlvements.



> les gouvernements contournent cette loi, tout simplement en votant une autre loi qui vient craser la premire. Franois Hollande et Emmanuel Macron ont choisi de faire des conomies sur les pensions, et cela a pu passer par le projet de loi de finances de la Scurit sociale qui est vot chaque anne.
> 
> En 2019 par exemple, Emmanuel Macron a choisi la sous-indexation. Il n'a augment les retraites que de 0,3% alors que l'inflation tait de 1,8%. Franois Hollande, lui, a carrment dcid de geler les pensions en 2014 et 2016. Toutefois, l'inflation ayant t faible  cette priode, cela n'a pas eu de grosses consquences.
> 
> Une autre astuce a permis aux gouvernements successifs de faire des conomies sur les pensions : dcaler la date de revalorisation. Tantt fixe au 1er janvier, puis au 1er avril... 1er octobre... pour revenir au 1er janvier... Ce dcalage de la date de revalorisation se fait chaque fois sans rattrapage entre les mois qui se sont couls entre l'ancienne et la nouvelle date, ce qui fait que les retraits y perdent bien in fine.



*10H15* Les hpitaux. Macron veut amliorer les conditions de travail dans les hpitaux. Qu'a t-il fait depuis 5 ans ? Cela fait 20 ans que la situation se dgrade continuellement, apparemment il n'tait pas au courant. Il parle surtout du numerus clausus qu'il a modifi en 1998. Certes il fallait le faire, mais cela n'a rien  voir avec l'amlioration des conditions de travail  l'hpital sinon comment expliquer la poursuite de la fuite du personnel soignant ?

Pas plus tard qu'hier j'tais en consultation de routine chez un cardiologue du CHU, consultation interrompue par un appel tlphonique. Aprs avoir raccroch, il m'explique qu'il devait une fois de plus valider la suppression de lits dans son service suite  un manque de personnel. Gros bordel au passage pour rorganiser le service. Oui parce qu'en plus de devoir remplacer les absents, le personnel restant doit en plus s'occuper de rorganiser le service pour supprimer les lits correspondants, c'est la loi m'a-t-il dit, en ajoutant (sans que je lui demande quoi que ce soit) que le recrutement et le maintien en poste du personnel soignant est devenu impossible surtout aujourd'hui. Bref pour lui sur le terrain, aucune amlioration, bien au contraire c'est tous les jours de pire en pire. 


*11H* Macron parle de l'cole et insiste sur les moyens dgags pour l'cole primaire. Oui bien sr pour mieux faire garderie durant les pandmies et permettre aux parents d'aller travailler. Ce qu'il oublie de dire c'est qu'il habille Jacques en dshabillant Paul puisque c'est au dtriment du secondaire.



> Dans les collges et les lyces, les consquences en cascade de la baisse des moyens
> 
> La  priorit  lcole primaire  se fait durement sentir dans les tablissements du second degr, contraints dabsorber 1 800 suppressions de postes  la rentre 2021. Celles-ci seront compenses par des heures supplmentaires, se dfend lducation nationale



*11H45* Conclusion de Macron : Il veut protger les enfants et l'avenir des franais avec la poursuite de sa politique pour toujours plus de progrs sociaux... Comment le croire quand on voit le sabotage de services publics aussi cruciaux que le secteur de la sant et celui de l'enseignement ? 

Je ne pense pas que ce dbat ait aid les indcis  prendre une dcision, notamment l'lectorat de Mlenchon, Macron est rest droit dans ses bottes de nolibral anti-social.

----------


## ABCIWEB

Salut,

A propos du secteur de la sant dont je parlais plus haut, la Croix-Rouge brade sept centres de sant au groupe priv Ramsay. Voil comment sauver le secteur de la sant, il suffit de vendre au priv.  Et encore sept tablissements qui ne traiteront plus les maladies non rentables.

Ce n'est pas ce que Macron a dit dans le dbat, j'avais compris le contraire, qu'il allait mettre le paquet pour sauver le secteur de la sant publique. J'ai d mal entendre, il fallait comprendre "vendre" et "privatisation", manumenteur.

----------


## pmithrandir

Derriere cette nouvelle... j ai du mal  voir le rapport avec Macron.
La crois rouge n est pas publique. C est une association prive.

Peux tu en dire plus stp?

----------


## ABCIWEB

@pmithrandir
C'est une association qui en plus des dons, bnfice de subventions publiques.

----------


## pmithrandir

Je ne comprend toujours pas le rapport.
Ce n est pas une structure publique... donc Macron n  pas de pouvoir direct dessus. Je pense mme que a s apparente  une structure prive mme quand c est la croix rouge qui le gre. Avec des objectifs plus noble srement mais priv quand mme.

----------


## ABCIWEB

> Je ne comprend toujours pas le rapport.
> Ce n est pas une structure publique... Avec des objectifs plus noble srement mais priv quand mme,
> ...
> donc Macron n  pas de pouvoir direct dessus.


Comme tu le dis, les objectifs sont plus nobles, et mme si l'on peut discuter le salaire de certains des dirigeants, sur le principe beaucoup plus d'argent est rellement consacr aux soins que ne le ferait une structure prive, avant tout l pour pour engraisser des actionnaires qui ne prennent aucun risque en investissant dans le secteur de la sant.

Bref, c'est un immense march trs rentable et sans risque que le priv compte bien rafler au maximum. Alors il faut faire de la place.

Par ailleurs on brise le moral des troupes du secteur public pour produire des dysfonctionnements et faire fuir le personnel. Mon petit doigt me dit que Macron n'a pas fait tout son possible pour contribuer au maintien de ces tablissements d'intrt public et financs en partie par l'argent public...

Ramsay : L'objectif du groupe est de constituer  un leader pan-europen des services de soins et de sant privs . Comme pour McKinsey, on va dpenser un argent de dingue pour des prestations prives que l'tat aurait pu faire. Et l'on a vu le rsultat dans les Ehpad privs dernirement.

Tu ne comprends pas parce que tu que tu ne veux surtout pas comprendre. Si la Croix Rouge n'est pas une structure publique, elle dpend en grande partie des subventions publiques pour fonctionner. Fais des recherches sur le mot "dpendre" si tu ne comprends toujours pas.

----------


## pmithrandir

En fait, cela peut pour moi  la fois ytre une affaire d'tat, ou une dcision prive pour de multiples raisons.

On peut avoir le classique coup de la baisse des subventions, suivie d'une vente, suivie d'un remonte des subventions. Mais dans ce cas la, je ne le vois pas trop mis en avant.

Ou la vente de la Crois rouge qui n'arrive plus  grer ces structures ou qui prfre se recentrer sur d'autres missions. (une association ne peut pas non plus tout faire bien, parfois il faut choisir)

Ou mme des structures qui aujourd'hui dpendent des subventions publiques pour des soins calibr et pay au mme niveau pour tous... ou un priv pense pouvoir faire mieux.  Etre une association ne veut pas dire etre efficace. C'est possible, mais c'est plutot une difficult en gnral. (on a des scrupules dans une association que l'on a pas dans le priv).
Si on est dans la situation ou on paye a la fois les soins + les subventions, ca peut mme etre rentable pour les citoyens.


Quel discours aurais tu si c'tait la MACIF qui vendait une structure par exemple... c'est pourtant une mutuelle, qui n'a pas vocation a gagner de l'argent.


Note que je n'aurai pas le mme avis pour une structure publique. En effet, pour moi les cliniques et ehpad privs n'ont tout simplement pas vocation  exister dans un pays de manire massive. Dans le sens ou j'admets des petites structures privs et particulire ou un mdecin dcide d'tre son employeur ou de s'associer avec quelques autres bons praticiens, mais je pense que tout ce qui relve de la gestion massive des soins devrait tre du domaine de l'hopital public.  Tout ce qui ncessite une anesthsie gnrale par exemple est pour moi au dela du domaine priv. 
En ce sens, je ne suis jamais content vraiment que le priv tende ses griffes sur de nouveaux secteurs puisque je pense que par essence le public n'a pas vocation a tre moins efficace que le priv sur de grosses structures. Ces mme structures ou la "mdiocrit' d'une personne nempche pas le bon fonctionnement et ou les rgles du secteur public ne pose pas de soucis majeur.(fonctionnaire non licenciable, structure administrative, etc...) On retrouve dailleur peu ou prou les mmes rgles dans le priv. 
Quand on a 10 000 employ, seul 1 ou 2 poseront vraiment problme par an... ce qui reste grable avec des mutations, etc...

----------


## foetus

> Les macronneries, c'est pas bientt fini ?


Encore 5 ans, peut-tre 7  ::triste::

----------


## pmithrandir

7?
J ai pas entendu de volont de repasser au septennat.

----------


## David_g

> Encore 5 ans, peut-tre 7


un changement de mandat prsidentiel ne s'appliquerait pas  celui en cours.

----------


## Gunny

> 7?
> J ai pas entendu de volont de repasser au septennat.


Ils ont tous les deux dit qu'ils y taient favorables mais j'ai pas l'impression que c'est un vrai point de programme.

----------


## pmithrandir

Et de mmoire a  t dcid par rfrendum... donc il faudrait  minima refaire l exercice pour repasser au septennat.
Je serai plutt favorable  un septennat unique... et mme  une diminution  4 ans des dputs pour dstabiliser le couple excutif lgislatif... mais je ne crois pas que a soit un vrai sujet.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Ils ont tous les deux dit qu'ils y taient favorables mais j'ai pas l'impression que c'est un vrai point de programme.


Par contre, je vois bien Macron, changer la loi qui limite  2 mandats prsidentiels.  ::aie::

----------


## Franois M.

> un changement de mandat prsidentiel ne s'appliquerait pas  celui en cours.


Tout dpend de la rdaction des dispositions transitoires associes  la loi constitutionnelle qui organiserait ce changement.
Il n'y a aucun blocage d'ordre constitutionnel  appliquer un changement de dure de mandat prsidentiel au mandat en cours d'excution.

----------


## Franois M.

> Par contre, je vois bien Macron, changer la loi qui limite  2 mandats prsidentiels.


Il faudrait que le Snat soit d'accord et l c'est pas gagn.

----------


## tbc92

> Affirmation ridicule : le passage du septennat au quinquennat  t appliqu au mandat en cours.


Il faut viter les mots comme 'ridicule' quand dans la foule, on dit une chose fausse.
1995-2002 : dernier septennat.
24 septembre 2000 : adoption du quinquennat, par rfrendum.
2002-2007 : premier quinquennat.

----------


## Franois M.

> Il faut viter les mots comme 'ridicule' quand dans la foule, on dit une chose fausse.
> 1995-2002 : dernier septennat.
> 24 septembre 2000 : adoption du quinquennat, par rfrendum.
> 2002-2007 : premier quinquennat.


Tiens, c'est vrai.

Me faire avoir sur un historique de rvision constit au milieu d'une bande de gauchards suant de haine (on ne leur en veut pas, c'est idiosyncratique chez eux) , je n'aurais pas du; a m'apprendra  rpondre tout en causant en runion en mme temps.

Ma seule excuse (bien pauvre) est que je ne vivais pas en France  ce moment et le rfrendum m'tait pass au dessus de la tte.

Bon, je repars jusqu'aux lgislative et je vous laisse.

----------


## escartefigue

> Me faire avoir sur un historique de rvision constit au milieu d'une bande de gauchards* suant de haine* (on ne leur en veut pas, c'est idiosyncratique chez eux) , je n'aurais pas du; a m'apprendra  rpondre tout en causant en runion en mme temps.


Les plus haineux ne sont pas ceux qu'on croit, la quasi totalit de vos interventions sont parsemes d'insultes  l'gard de ceux qui ne pensent pas comme vous, autant dire  l'gard de pratiquement tout le monde.
Ca devient lassant  la longue.

----------


## David_g

> Par contre, je vois bien Macron, changer la loi qui limite  2 mandats prsidentiels.


D'une part je n'y crois absolument pas et d'autre part, il ne russirait pas le faire adopter.

----------


## sanderbe

Bonjour, 




> Les plus haineux ne sont pas ceux qu'on croit, la quasi totalit de vos interventions sont parsemes d'insultes  l'gard de ceux qui ne pensent pas comme vous, autant dire  l'gard de pratiquement tout le monde.
> Ca devient lassant  la longue.


Vous ne manquez pas de culot ni de toupet pour dire cela  ::?:   ::(:

----------


## escartefigue

@sanderbe  : plait-il ? O aurais-je eu des propos haineux ou insultants

----------


## OrthodoxWindows

> D'une part je n'y crois absolument pas et d'autre part, il ne russirait pas le faire adopter.


Je n'en suis malheureusement pas si sr ; depuis 2017, il y a eu plein de lois liberticides que je ne pensais pas adoptables, vu leur niveau de gravit.

----------


## OrthodoxWindows

> @sanderbe  : plait-il ? O aurais-je eu des propos haineux ou insultants


Ici :




> Ce sont les mmes que ceux qui prtendent que la France (comme plein de pays du reste) est une dictature sous prtexte que le passe sanitaire est obligatoire.
> Ceux l sont des imbciles ou des menteurs. 
> Un sjour comparatif en Core du nord leur ferait le plus grand bien. Un billet aller simple de prfrence


On peut toujours discuter du niveau de gravit de tels ou tels propos, mais personnellement, je me suis senti vis par ce message, puisque que, avec mes opinions, je fais clairement partie des "imbciles ou des menteurs".

Concernant Franois M., je suis tout  fait d'accord.

----------


## escartefigue

Ah en effet ! Toutefois la proportion de messages de cette nature n'est pas la mme, chez certains, l'insulte devient la rgle.
Quant  penser que la France serait une dictature, et bien a reste compltement grotesque.

----------


## BenoitM

> Ici :
> On peut toujours discuter du niveau de gravit de tels ou tels propos, mais personnellement, je me suis senti vis par ce message, puisque que, avec mes opinions, je fais clairement partie des "imbciles ou des menteurs".


Il faudrait peut-tre alors que tu lises la dfinition d'une dictature.

Qu'on soit contre le passe sanitaire, je comprends, qu'on compare le pass sanitaire  une dictature nettement moins et encore moins qu'on dise qu' cause du pass sanitaire la france est devenu une dictature...

----------


## sanderbe

Bonjour, 




> Il faudrait peut-tre alors que tu lises la dfinition d'une dictature.
> 
> Qu'on soit contre le passe sanitaire, je comprends, qu'on compare le pass sanitaire  une dictature nettement moins et encore moins qu'on dise qu' cause du pass sanitaire la france est devenu une dictature...


Tout simplement que le systme est devenu "fou".

Entre considrer "dlinquant" une personne qui n'a pas un bout de papier pour aller travailler en temps de confinement ... et des dlinquants qui caillassent la police  22h00, en temps de confinement ... Dans l'opinion publique, il y a bel et bien eu un point de contestation  l'encontre des autorits sur le sujet. Les autorits voyaient les franais comme des gens malhonntes et en qui on ne peut pas avoir confiance ... Des enfants ou des chiffonniers en somme.  ::?: 

La perception des autorits franaises envers sa population tait en dfaveurs de celle ci ... D'ou une mfiance et une dfiance de la population . 

Juste pour le petite anecdote : Habitant non loin de Ath en Belgique, j'ai dans mon entourage des personnes venant de cet endroit qui travaillent en France sur Lille. Lors des priodes de confinements / couvres feu , certains me disaient se dpcher pour passer la douane avant 18h de peur de se prendre une prune en cas de contrle ...

Malmener la population par le stress et la psychose, tait bel est bien la dernire des choses  faire de la part d'un gouvernement . Comme insulter sa population aussi ...  ::?: 

C'est limitant indcent ...

Sur le fond ok on tait pas en "dictature sanitaire". Sur la forme les notions d'ala et de "malmenage" par le stress qui ont pes  l'encontre de la population par les autorits, pouvait faire penser  une "dictature sanitaire" oui. 

L'amertume, la colre et la dfiance laisse  la population contre les gouvernants est parfaitement lgitime et comprhensible. 

Au lieu de mnager sa population, le gouvernement franais  choisit de la malmener ... C'est un choix ... et pas des meilleurs  ::?:   ::(: 

Pour rappel , seule la France a maintenu cette attestation papier. Symbole de la "toute puissance bureaucratique".

----------


## escartefigue

> Pour rappel , seule la France a maintenu cette attestation papier. Symbole de la "toute puissance bureaucratique".


Absolument pas. Voir ICI
On y voit que l'Autriche, la Grce et l'Italie ont non seulement le passe sanitaire mais aussi le passe vaccinal.
Et on y voit que l'Allemagne, la Croatie, le Portugal et la Slovnie ont le mme systme que la France.
D'autres pays ou rgions du monde on fait de mme.

----------


## sanderbe

Bonsoir, 




> Absolument pas. Voir ICI
> On y voit que l'Autriche, la Grce et l'Italie ont non seulement le passe sanitaire mais aussi le passe vaccinal.
> Et on y voit que l'Allemagne, la Croatie, le Portugal et la Slovnie ont le mme systme que la France.
> D'autres pays ou rgions du monde on fait de mme.


Hors sujet escartefigue.

Je parle de ceci : https://media.interieur.gouv.fr/atte...oire-covid-19/ , https://www.interieur.gouv.fr/Actual...e-deplacement2 , https://www.service-public.fr/partic...sdroits/R57403 .

Seul la France a maintenu ce systme de justificatif "papier". 

Mme l'Espagne et l'Italie y ont renonc.

----------


## DevTroglodyte

> Je parle de ceci : https://media.interieur.gouv.fr/atte...oire-covid-19/ , https://www.interieur.gouv.fr/Actual...e-deplacement2 , https://www.service-public.fr/partic...sdroits/R57403 .
> 
> Seul la France a maintenu ce systme de justificatif "papier". 
> 
> Mme l'Espagne et l'Italie y ont renonc.


Mais qu'est ce que a peut te faire, franchement ??

----------


## sanderbe

Bonjour, 




> Mais qu'est ce que a peut te faire, franchement ??


Que le gouvernement considre mieux sa population ... Et arrter d'insulter la moiti des franais de racistes / xnophobes . Quand ceux ci expriment des inquitudes sur le pouvoir d'achat ou demandent une meilleur scurit juridique  leur encontre, face  la problmatique de la criminalit / dlinquance dont ils sont victimes.

----------


## OrthodoxWindows

> Ah en effet ! Toutefois la proportion de messages de cette nature n'est pas la mme, chez certains, l'insulte devient la rgle.


C'est vrai, chez Francois M., l'insulte et la haine vis  vis des opinions de gauche devient la rgle.




> Quant  penser que la France serait une dictature, et bien a reste compltement grotesque.





> Il faudrait peut-tre alors que tu lises la dfinition d'une dictature.
> 
> Qu'on soit contre le passe sanitaire, je comprends, qu'on compare le pass sanitaire  une dictature nettement moins et encore moins qu'on dise qu' cause du pass sanitaire la france est devenu une dictature...


Justement, il n'existe pas de dfinition prcise de la dictature. C'est pour a qu'on parle de "niveau de dmocratie", avec des indices prcis. Ce que je pense, c'est que ce n'est pas parce que le pass sanitaire ne suffit pas  faire des pays l'appliquant des dictatures  l'gale de la Core du Nord ou la Chine, que cela ne suffit pas amplement pour ne plus pouvoir considrer les pays en question comme des dmocraties "plaine".

----------


## DevTroglodyte

> Que le gouvernement considre mieux sa population ... Et arrter d'insulter la moiti des franais de racistes / xnophobes . Quand ceux ci expriment des inquitudes sur le pouvoir d'achat ou demandent une meilleur scurit juridique  leur encontre, face  la problmatique de la criminalit / dlinquance dont ils sont victimes.


Le problme, c'est qu'ils ne sont victimes que de leur parano et de leur xnophobie.

----------


## sanderbe

Bonjour, 




> Le problme, c'est qu'ils ne sont victimes que de leur parano et de leur xnophobie.


Les franais ne sont ni paranos , ni xnophobes ... Pour preuve en Belgique nous avons sensiblement les mmes problmes que chez vous ^^ . 

Aucun Belge n'a envie que les uses et coutumes belges, ainsi que ce qui fait son identit soit dpec par une pays tiers ... En quoi vouloir une prfrence nationale pour ses compatriotes c'est de la xnophobie ? 

On demande simplement d'tre respect chez soi. Si des portions de la population n'acceptent pas les uses et coutumes , elles peuvent aller voir ailleurs pour trouver mieux ailleurs tout simplement. 

Comme dans une copro d'appartements ou de maisons. Quand un copro commence  avoir un comportement qui ne respecte plus le groupe > la porte est grande ouverte pour qu'il aille voir ailleurs. 

Ce n'est ni de la parano, ni de la xnophobie, ni du racisme. C'est une simple rgle de bon sens et de vivre ensemble. 

Si certains ne veulent pas jouer le jeu, ne veulent pas respecter des rgles de savoir vivre en collectivit . Pire encore truandent pour les contourner ... Bah c'est de leurs responsabilit et  eux d'assumer les consquences de leurs conneries. Ce n'est pas  la socit  s'autoflageller, avec des prtextes et des excuses bidons ou sortie du chapeau, pour essuyer les pltres des autres.

L'escroquerie intellectuelle sur le sujet ne marche plus . 

Et ce qui est vraie en Belgique , l'est tout autant en France.

----------


## Pyramidev

Emmanuel Macron, champion de l'augmentation de la dette publique franaise, a augment la dpendance de la France envers ses cranciers, dont Blackrock.

Voici une petite vido de 9m28 o l'conomiste Guy de la Fortelle est invit par Andr Bercoff sur Sud Radio :

----------


## Pyramidev

Annie Chapelier, dpute, avait quitt LREM en janvier 2020.

Avant-hier, elle a donn un tmoignage sur France Inter  propos du poids des lobbys et du manque de pouvoir des dputs LREM. Cela dure 13m25 :
https://www.franceinter.fr/emissions...di-03-mai-2022

Lien du mp3 :
https://media.radiofrance-podcast.ne...00S0123-22.mp3

Le passage le plus mmorable de l'entrevue est de 5m39  6m44 :
 Nous, les parlementaires, ne pouvons pas travailler sur les textes, ne pouvons pas modifier les textes, ne pouvons pas apporter quelques chose dans les textes. La machine ne fonctionne plus. Nous ne sommes l plus que pour un dcorum, pour un jeu de rle.
- Et vous avez le sentiment que ces textes ne sont pas crits par des parlementaires ou par leurs quipes ? les textes qui sont vots  l'Assemble nationale ?
- Mais ils ne sont jamais crits par des parlementaires !
- Par qui alors ?
- Ils sont crits par les ministres qui eux-mme les dlguent  leurs cabinets ministriels, qui eux-mme les font travailler par des cabinets de conseil parfois, pas toujours. Et, dans une succession ainsi de personnes, on se retrouve avec des textes qui ont pour objectif un mot d'ordre qui est : surtout, ne changeons rien, ou trs peu pour donner l'illusion que nous changeons. Sur les sujets majeurs qui sont du domaine de l'urgence, l'galit homme-femme, la rforme constitutionnelle par exemple ou l'environnement, les modifications sont toujours  la marge, quasiment du maquillage et non plus rellement des changements en profondeur dont nous avons besoin et que rclament les Franais. 

Dans le mme registre, il y a un mois, j'avais relay un tmoignage de Frdrique Dumas, ancienne dpute LREM, selon lequel les dputs LREM et les ministres ne sont que des pantins.

----------


## Pyramidev

Suite aux incidents au Stade de France ce samedi 28 mai, il y a eu plein de polmiques : les faux billets, la Seine-Saint-Denis et surtout les violences policires.

Un autre aspect important  relayer est l'entrave  la libert de la presse.
Voici une courte vido de 3m21 sur Europe 1  ce sujet :

----------


## ABCIWEB

> Suite aux incidents au Stade de France ce samedi 28 mai, il y a eu plein de polmiques : les faux billets, la Seine-Saint-Denis et surtout les violences policires.
> 
> Un autre aspect important  relayer est l'entrave  la libert de la presse.
> Voici une courte vido de 3m21 sur Europe 1  ce sujet


Oui, en complment des informations formates aux heures de grande coute, le gouvernement et la police tentent par tous les moyens de supprimer les tmoignages directs en provenance du terrain, cela leur permet plus facilement d'crire une lgende pour justifier leurs actes de rpression barbare sans discernement. 

Le journal Le Point a titr "Chaos au Stade de France: un chec plus conjoncturel que structurel du maintien de l'ordre". Selon le gnral Cavallier :



> "L'chec unanimement constat" du dispositif "ne remet pas en cause la comptence des units spcialises, les gendarmes mobiles et les CRS, qui eux sont  un niveau reconnu"


C'est une affirmation gratuite mais quand bien mme ce serait vrai, cela n'explique pas les gazages sans discernement dont l'ensemble de la presse trangre s'est fait l'cho. Et l'on ne peut pas dire que les forces de l'ordre ont agit sans l'aval des politiques puisque l'on apprend dans l'article du journal Le Point que les ministres de l'Intrieur Grald Darmanin et des Sports Amlie Ouda-Castra taient dans la salle de commandement.

Alors si ce n'est pas un problme structurel dans le sens o les policiers sont correctement forms pour faire ce qu'on leur demande, c'est un problme de gouvernance politique qui les autorise ou les incite  se comporter comme des barbares. On gaze la foule sans discernement  l'extrieur du stade, mais aussi aux tourniquets.

Le comportement de la police a t le mme que lors des manifestations, c'est devenu une habitude, on gaze pour rsoudre n'importe quel problme, et en mme temps on fait tout limiter le plus possible les tmoignages de ces violences injustifies.

Le changement promis par Macron a fait long feu, l'annonce de son "nouveau" gouvernement ne laissait aucun doute. La politique du maintien de l'ordre est tout aussi calamiteuse, le contrle des mdias se poursuit, et mme constat pour la destruction assume des services publics : 120 services d'urgence en "difficults" avant l't dans les hpitaux, et l'acadmie de Versailles fait du job dating pour recruter des enseignants.

Mme facilit galement pour nommer des ministres accuss de viol, Damien Abad pourra compter sur Darmanin pour le dfendre.

Bref le mme chaos que les cinq annes prcdentes, en pire. Pas tonnant que Macron ait prfr limiter les dbats avant les prsidentielles, de mme il reste muet galement avant les lgislatives. Pas de vagues pour viter qu'on lui rappelle son bilan. Reste  faire peur en discrditant NUPES par tous les moyens, pour paratre malgr tout le plus acceptable. C'est un univers  la Matrix o tout est falsifi pour nous cacher la ralit avec des mdias qui nous gavent de petites pilules bleu. Les pilules rouges doivent tre diabolises pour entretenir l'illusion et la lgende du TINA qui nous dshumanise et nous rend indiffrent  tout. 

"Indignez-vous" disait Stphane Hessel, c'est le fondement de la rsistance. Ce ne sont pas les motifs d'indignation qui nous manquent aujourd'hui, mais avons-nous encore le dsir de rsister plutt que se laisser dissoudre dans l'indiffrence de la pense nolibrale ? Rsister est un bien grand mot, mais toujours est-il que l'irai glisser un bulletin rouge dans l'urne pour les lgislatives, histoire de me sentir encore vivant,  dfaut d'tre un grand rsistant.

----------


## totozor

> Le comportement de la police a t le mme que lors des manifestations, c'est devenu une habitude, on gaze pour rsoudre n'importe quel problme, et en mme temps on fait tout limiter le plus possible les tmoignages de ces violences injustifies.


Dire qu'il y a quelques annes les CRS taient reconnus  l'tranger pour leur gestion des manifestations en vitant la violence.
Les choses ont bien changes... Et je souponne fort que le "frappez/gazez/etc  vue" n'a rien d'innocent. J'ai plusieurs connaissances qui sont all  des manifestations, en soutien, les pensant safe. Ils ont vcu les charges de CRS et le gazage (non, a n'arrive pas qu'aux casseurs/black blocs), leur conclusion est toujours la mme : "je n'irais plus  une manif si je n'ai rien  y gagner" --> GG la macronerie a russi.

----------


## foetus

> "Chaos au Stade de France: un chec plus conjoncturel que structurel du maintien de l'ordre"


L'quipe du soir (l'mission foot de l'quipe) du lundi 30 mai dit que le problme  la base c'est le RER B  ::mrgreen:: 
Le RER B tant en grve, les supporteurs anglais (qui avaient leur fan zone assez loin,  Nation il me semble) ont alors pris le RER D et ce se sont retrouvs  20000 sous le tunnel du ct des entres o il n'y avait que 4 filtrages et quelques stadiers (<- en gros)

L'autre problme (qui semble vrai) c'est que seuls les supporters anglais avaient des tickets "imprims" (srement suite  la gronde de Jrgen Klopp contre l'UEFA) contrairement aux supporters espagnols qui avait quasi tous 1 billet lectronique (+ rapide  contrler)

----------


## ONTAYG

> Dire qu'il y a quelques annes les CRS taient reconnus  l'tranger pour leur gestion des manifestations en vitant la violence.


Sauf qu'il y a quelque annes ils s'en prenaient moins sur la gueule. Quand un CRS ou un gendarme mobile sont blesss avec toute les protections qu'ils ont c'est qu'ils ont du recevoir du lourd.

Par contre personne ne s'offusque de la violence des manifestants et il n'y a pas que les black box qui sont violents.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Le RER B tant en grve


Ben, voil, c'est la faute des grvistes ! Faut interdire les grves ! C'est vident... Vite, une loi pour interdire de faire grve. De toutes faon, c'est mauvais pour les actionnaires et au final, a ne changera rien !  ::aie::

----------


## totozor

> Sauf qu'il y a quelque annes ils s'en prenaient moins sur la gueule. Quand un CRS ou un gendarme mobile sont blesss avec toute les protections qu'ils ont c'est qu'ils ont du recevoir du lourd.


L'histoire de l'uf et de la poule toussa.
Je ne nie pas qu'il y a des violence des deux cots.
Et d'ailleurs je condamne plus les responsables que le CRS qui se retrouve dans la rue.



> Par contre personne ne s'offusque de la violence des manifestants et il n'y a pas que les black box qui sont violents.


Bien sur qu'il n'y a pas que les black bloc qui sont violents, on peut avoir le service d'ordre, des fouteurs de merde en tout genre.
En tant schmatique dans les manifestants il y a les gens qui sont l pour prendre les coups  la place des autres (black bloc entres autres), ceux qui sont la pour les donner (fouteur de merde), qu'ils prennent des coups ne me pose pas vraiment de problme.

Mais quand Kevin se prend une matraque dans la gueule  sa premire manif parce qu'il accompagnait son pre qu'il a paniqu pendant la charge et qu'il est le dernier con ttanis au milieu de la route, j'ai plus de mal.
Et quand le pre de Kevin se met  tabasser le flic qui matraque son gamin, je le comprends.

Le CRS est un pro, il y a une diffrence entre une personne au milieu du chemin parce qu'en panique et un gars qui sait pourquoi il est l.
Le black bloc, le service d'ordre ont un rle, ils y sont prpars. Je les met au mme niveau que le CRS (ou presque, il y en a un qui risque la garde  vue pas l'autre).
Le pre de Kevin est l parce qu'il voudrait une meilleure vie pour son fils. Il est pas pay, il est pas form pour tre l. La violence est une rponse  la violence injustifie.

----------


## ONTAYG

Mon fils  fait 5 ans de gendarmerie mobile avant de passer en dpartemental, vous ne pouvez comprendre ce qu'ils subissent.

Malgr la formation ce sont avant tout des tres humains, *je ne cautionne pas la violence loin de l*. Mais je ne leur jette pas la pierre.

----------


## virginieh

> Dire qu'il y a quelques annes les CRS taient reconnus  l'tranger pour leur gestion des manifestations en vitant la violence.
> Les choses ont bien changes... Et je souponne fort que le "frappez/gazez/etc  vue" n'a rien d'innocent. J'ai plusieurs connaissances qui sont all  des manifestations, en soutien, les pensant safe. Ils ont vcu les charges de CRS et le gazage (non, a n'arrive pas qu'aux casseurs/black blocs), leur conclusion est toujours la mme : "je n'irais plus  une manif si je n'ai rien  y gagner" --> GG la macronerie a russi.


Sauf que l, ils risquent que les anglais et peut tre les habitants d'autres pays se disent "je n'irais pas voir une manifestation sportive en France"  2 ans des JO c'est tonnant que ce soit la publicit qu'ils voulaient.

----------


## Pyramidev

J'aime bien l'image d'aujourd'hui d'Allan Barte :

----------


## ABCIWEB

> Sauf qu'il y a quelque annes ils s'en prenaient moins sur la gueule. Quand un CRS ou un gendarme mobile sont blesss avec toute les protections qu'ils ont c'est qu'ils ont du recevoir du lourd.
> Par contre personne ne s'offusque de la violence des manifestants et il n'y a pas que les black box qui sont violents.
> ...
> Malgr la formation ce sont avant tout des tres humains, je ne cautionne pas la violence loin de l. Mais je ne leur jette pas la pierre.


Bla bla bla, tu reprends les lments de langage de la presse et du gouvernement. Personne ici ne proteste quand un policier se dfend contre des manifestants violents, black bloc ou autres. Le problme est que l'on voit systmatiquement des manifestants *pacifiques* se faire gazer et parfois tre victimes de tirs de LBD. C'est a le problme, les opposants sont considrs comme des ennemis de l'tat ce qui est une caractristique d'un systme politique totalitaire.

Si tu m'a bien lu ce ne sont pas les forces de l'ordre que j'accuse en premier mais la violence de l'tat, et quand on voit un Castaner ministre de l'intrieur dcorer certains policiers accuss de violences policires, il ne fait aucun doute qu'il encourage des comportement barbares qui permet de frapper tous les manifestants sans distinction.

Si tu ne cautionnes pas la violence, tu ne devrais pas non plus cautionner ce gouvernement qui utilise les forces de l'ordre pour semer la terreur avec des violences aveugles pour faire taire et dcourager toute forme d'opposition. Parce que c'est de cela dont il s'agit, et non pas d'accuser ou de dfendre les excutants de ce systme totalitaire, le problme est avant tout la violence politique.

----------


## Pyramidev

> 120 services d'urgence en "difficults" avant l't dans les hpitaux


J'en rajoute une couche en relayant un coup de gueule de Christophe Prudhomme, mdecin au Samu 93 :



Votons contre la Macronie aux lgislatives. Sinon, Emmanuel Macron russira  finir de dtruire les services publics.

----------


## pmithrandir

Ce qui m amuse... C est les discours ou dans le mme temps on accuse les anglais d avoir imprim trop de ticket .. et o on dit... Mais on saura faire pour les JO.


Enfin... Sauf si des gens font des faux billets parce que la... On saura plus faire.


a me fait penser aux devs qui disent... Mais si a fonctionne... C'est pas de notre faute si on a eu un pic d utilisateurs... C est pas de notre faute si on a eu un mec qui nous a hack...c est pas de notre faute.


Un peu comme les gamins de 6 ans...non c est pas moi!

----------


## Gunny

Macron racle les fonds de tiroirs des gens qui n'taient pas encore nervs contre lui :
Pour la premire fois depuis 20 ans, les diplomates franais appels  faire grve

----------


## Gunny

Ok les gars, prparez vos bulletins NUPES, c'est notre seule chance :
Michel Sardou dit vouloir se "tirer" si Jean-Luc Mlenchon devient Premier ministre

----------


## ABCIWEB

> Macron racle les fonds de tiroirs des gens qui n'taient pas encore nervs contre lui :
> Pour la premire fois depuis 20 ans, les diplomates franais appels  faire grve


On tait trop bien plac concernant la diplomatie, 3me rseau international aprs la Chine et les Etats Unis d'aprs ton article. D'aprs un diplomate interrog sur France Inter cela permettra aussi  Macron de pouvoir nommer n'importe qui et de recaser ses hommes de main. Peu importe s'ils n'ont aucune formation particulire pour ce job, ni connaissance du pays et de ses coutumes, c'en est fini de la diplomatie professionnelle, n'importe quel haut fonctionnaire fidle  Macron fera l'affaire. Une fois de plus les intrts particuliers prvalent sur l'intrt gnral sous prtexte de modernit et d'conomies, comme toujours.

Destruction des services publics, destruction de la qualit de la reprsentation franaise  l'tranger, carton plein pour un prsident sens reprsenter les intrts de la France et des franais. 

Et un dcs de plus du au manque de personnel et de lits dans les urgences. Plutt que de garder la patiente en observation pour complter les examens, elle s'est fait renvoyer chez elle et donc le Samu ne l'a pas prise suffisamment au srieux lorsqu'elle les a rappel. 



> selon Mediapart, des interrogations se posent concernant la prise en charge de Yolande Gabriel aux urgences de Meaux, quelques heures avant son dcs. Citant un expert mdical qui a consult les rsultats danalyses de Yolande Gabriel, cette dernire naurait, selon lui, pas d quitter lhpital.


Et un autre dcs  Strasbourg:



> Aprs avoir pass prs de 12 heures dans un espace ddi  la rpartition des patients, il a finalement t pris en charge pour une transfusion avec beaucoup de retard, comme le service tait dbord daprs Sbastien Harscoat. Il est dcd jeudi 17 mars vers 13 heures. Le mdecin urgentiste expliquait dans notre article du 31 mars :   Par manque de lits dhospitalisation en aval, les malades restent aux urgences On narrive plus  vacuer les patients. Dans la nuit qui a prcde la mort de ce patient, nous tions  170% de nos capacits.


17 600 suppressions de lits dans les hpitaux durant le quinquennat Macron disait Franois Ruffin, en fait c'est un peu plus selon Libration soit 17 900. Comme quoi les dputs de la France Insoumise n'ont pas toujours tendance  exagrer les chiffres.

Oui ma bonne dame, mais vous comprenez bien qu'il faut plus de 10 ans pour former un mdecin et 5 ans pour une infirmire, on ne peut pas faire des miracles. Foutaises, ces mdecins et infirmires existaient bien il y a 5 ans (ou plus) quand la capacit des hpitaux tait suprieure. 

Ce n'est pas le personnel qui est introuvable, c'est surtout que l'on rend les conditions de travail insuportables  tel point que personne ne veut plus travailler dans les hpitaux. Et c'est assez facile, par exemple pour 2 personnes absentes (maladie, femme enceinte etc.), les administratifs n'autorisent qu'une personne en remplacement. Une surcharge de travail chronique qui provoque une plus grande fatigue du personnel, qui engendre  son tour de plus en plus d'absentisme et de dmissions. Ainsi la boucle de la destruction est inluctable.

Au passage, ne pas manquer cet excellent documentaire de FR3, la fabrique du soin disponible jusqu'au 30.09.22, qui montre le fonctionnement interne d'un CHU. Un effectif de plus de 7000 personnes pour soigner 2000 patients par jour. "La fabrique du soin nous emmne dans les entrailles de l'hpital, des sous-sols au dernier tage  la rencontre des personnels et de leur direction. Un film choral qui dcrit un hpital-entreprise coinc entre injonctions conomiques et fabrication du soin. L'hpital comme vous ne l'avez jamais vu, ni entendu". C'est passionnant. D'autres informations sur ce documentaire ici et l.

C'est passionnant de voir tout ce personnel dvou qui fait corps pour s'organiser et soigner malgr tout, et c'est coeurant de voir les politiques dtruire toute cette organisation en limitant toujours de plus en plus les budgets malgr l'augmentation et le vieillissement de la population.  Ce documentaire a t ralis entre lt 2020 et lt 2021, il se termine par ces mots "si les samu arrivent  l'heure c'est quand mme encore un exploit, et bientt ils n'arriveront plus  l'heure". 

Aujourd'hui nous y sommes. Et que dit Macron, qu"il va faire une mission flash pour valuer le problme. 



> a fait 5 ans qu'on fait le mme constat, que l'hpital est en danger, a fait 5 ans qu'on dit qu'il faut rendre attractif les mtiers du soin. L'anne dernire, on a ferm des centaines de lits l't, par manque de personnel, des lits qu'on ne fermait jamais jusque-l. Il faut que monsieur Macron arrte de nous prendre pour des idiots. On fait des plans de communication, de marketing pour dire qu'on s'occupe du dossier et puis derrire il ne se passe rien. L'hpital ce n'est pas de la com' et du marketing


On s'habituera aux morts faute de soins, de mme que l'on s'est habitu au gazage et aux tirs de LBD sur des manifestants pacifiques,  la stigmatisation des chmeurs,  la prcarisation des salaris, on s'habitue au pire avec Macron, c'est a le progrs.

----------


## pmithrandir

Comme dit gunny..

Il n y a pas 36 bulletins pour changer a.
Je voterai Nupes

Mme si je pense que si 100% de leur programme tait mis en place, comme la retraite  60 ans pour tous avec 40 annuits... a serait plus dommageable... Je n oublie pas que ce sont des promesses de politique. Au mieux ils en feront 20%.

Mais 20% du programme de Macron... a nous met la tte sous l eau encore plus. Alors que 20% de Nupes a me parat au contraire redonner pas mal d air au pays.

----------


## Pyramidev

> Je n oublie pas que ce sont des promesses de politique. Au mieux ils en feront 20%.


J'avais lu le programme de la NUPES : https://nupes-2022.fr/le-programme/
tant donne la trs longue liste des promesses, effectivement, je les imagine mal toutes les tenir.

 propos des programmes, les professions de foi d'une partie des candidats aux lgislatives sont disponibles sur le site du ministre de l'intrieur : https://programme-candidats.interieur.gouv.fr/
Chaque profession de foi ne fait que deux pages.

----------


## Gunny

> Comme dit gunny..
> 
> Il n y a pas 36 bulletins pour changer a.
> Je voterai Nupes
> 
> Mme si je pense que si 100% de leur programme tait mis en place, comme la retraite  60 ans pour tous avec 40 annuits... a serait plus dommageable... Je n oublie pas que ce sont des promesses de politique. Au mieux ils en feront 20%.
> 
> Mais 20% du programme de Macron... a nous met la tte sous l eau encore plus. Alors que 20% de Nupes a me parat au contraire redonner pas mal d air au pays.


Sans compter que mme si le NUPES obtient une majorit  l'AN, le Snat est encore de droite. Ils ne vont pas tout refuser en bloc sinon ils vont se faire triper mais a va certainement mettre de l'eau dans le vin.

En tout cas Macron a l'air d'tre dans une situation difficile actuellement. Il est confront  plusieurs grves. Sa tactique de se faire tout petit commence  se fissurer maintenant que le NUPES occupe le devant de la scne mdiatique. On est pile au moment o les tudiants se cassent les dents sur Parcoursup (que Mlenchon promet de supprimer). On est confronts  une inflation record contre laquelle Macron reste muet.

----------


## sanderbe

Bonsoir, 




> On tait trop bien plac concernant la diplomatie, 3me rseau international aprs la Chine et les Etats Unis d'aprs ton article. D'aprs un diplomate interrog sur France Inter cela permettra aussi  Macron de pouvoir nommer n'importe qui et de recaser ses hommes de main. Peu importe s'ils n'ont aucune formation particulire pour ce job, ni connaissance du pays et de ses coutumes, c'en est fini de la diplomatie professionnelle, n'importe quel haut fonctionnaire fidle  Macron fera l'affaire. Une fois de plus les intrts particuliers prvalent sur l'intrt gnral sous prtexte de modernit et d'conomies, comme toujours.
> 
> Destruction des services publics, destruction de la qualit de la reprsentation franaise  l'tranger, carton plein pour un prsident sens reprsenter les intrts de la France et des franais. 
> 
> Et un dcs de plus du au manque de personnel et de lits dans les urgences. Plutt que de garder la patiente en observation pour complter les examens, elle s'est fait renvoyer chez elle et donc le Samu ne l'a pas prise suffisamment au srieux lorsqu'elle les a rappel. 
> 
> Et un autre dcs  Strasbourg:
> 
> 17 600 suppressions de lits dans les hpitaux durant le quinquennat Macron disait Franois Ruffin, en fait c'est un peu plus selon Libration soit 17 900. Comme quoi les dputs de la France Insoumise n'ont pas toujours tendance  exagrer les chiffres.
> ...


Tu oublies 2 choses :

1) La France continue encore et toujours de pomper des mdecins dans des pays trangers : Algrie, Roumanie , autres pays de l'est ...

Je serais bien curieux de connaitre l'avis d'un francophone vivant dans ces pays,  pour nous faire part de l'tat proccupant du systme de sant.

2) Non seulement la France , ne sait plus s'autosuffire en terme mdicale. En plus elle autodtruit son propre systme sanitaire et celui d'autres pays par la mme occasion . Affligeant, aberrant et scandaleux  ::(: 




> Comme dit gunny..
> 
> Il n y a pas 36 bulletins pour changer a.
> Je voterai Nupes
> 
> Mme si je pense que si 100% de leur programme tait mis en place, comme la retraite  60 ans pour tous avec 40 annuits... a serait plus dommageable... Je n oublie pas que ce sont des promesses de politique. Au mieux ils en feront 20%.
> 
> Mais 20% du programme de Macron... a nous met la tte sous l eau encore plus. Alors que 20% de Nupes a me parat au contraire redonner pas mal d air au pays.


De mon point de vu , les partis aussi bien de droite que de gauche font tous fausse route sur la question des retraites . 

Voici mon point de vue .

Toujours reculer l'age de la retraite, favorise encore et toujours les plus aiss ... 

La preuve par le chiffre. Un jeune sans diplme ou peu diplm, qui commencera  travailler disons vers 18/20 ans, travaillera plus qu'une personne qui fera des tudes longue avec un statut de CSP ++ ... L'tudiant qui fait mdecine ou ingnieur et commence  travailler  25/27/30 ans , partira en retraite en ayant travaill moins longtemps ... 

Je trouve cela profondment injuste . 

Pourquoi pas plutt , une nombre d'anne de cotisation ? On commence  travailler tt , on part tt. On commence tard, on part tard ... C'est simple et quitable. 

Reste juste  tenir compte de facteurs comme sant, maladie, handicape , pnibilit ... Diminution du nombre de jours travaills, disons dans les 5/10 ans avant le dpart en retraite .

Il serait ainsi normal de partir plutt si l'on commence  20 ans et plutard si l'on commence  25 ... Par contre tout le monde ferait le mme nombre d'annes .

----------


## Pyramidev

Je relaie une entrevue intressante d'Aude Lancelin sur LUCID sur les pressions que reoivent les journalistes dans les grands mdias :



Elle critique la mainmise d'oligarques comme Bernard Arnault, Xavier Niel et Vincent Bollor sur la presse. La situation a empir.
Elle critique aussi Bernard Henri Lvi en disant ce qu'il s'tait pass quand elle avait publi un article contre lui (de 58m19  1h06m19).
Elle critique aussi Emmanuel Macron et un peu Franois Hollande.

----------


## sanderbe

Bonjour, 




> Je relaie une entrevue intressante d'Aude Lancelin sur LUCID sur les pressions que reoivent les journalistes dans les grands mdias :
> 
> 
> 
> Elle critique la mainmise d'oligarques comme Bernard Arnault, Xavier Niel et Vincent Bollor sur la presse. La situation a empir.
> Elle critique aussi Bernard Henri Lvi en disant ce qu'il s'tait pass quand elle avait publi un article contre lui (de 58m19  1h06m19).
> Elle critique aussi Emmanuel Macron et un peu Franois Hollande.


Peut tre qu'en privatisant Radio France et France TV , les mdias franais seraient plus "affirms politiquement parlant".

Il est de notorit publique que les journaux rgionaux sont  gauche. Certains grands mdias plus ou moins  droite voir trs  droite. Le groupe Canal+/Bollor est maintenant trs  droite . Du temps des Guignols de l'infos c'tait trs  gauche . ^^

----------


## David_g

Bon les premiers rsultats des lgislatives sont assez intressant.  On voit que la NUPES est au deuxime tour sur quasi l'intgralit des circos (alors que bon cela n'est pas foncirement un terrain propice  l'origine).

En bonus : Valls n'a pas pass le premier tour (comme quoi se parachuter de partout ne marche pas forcment et fayotter  ses limites), et JSF aussi.

----------


## halaster08

> et JSF aussi.


JSF ?

----------


## David_g

> JSF ?


Joachim son Forget : une personne lu la fois prcdente par le fait d'avoir t sous l'tiquette LREM. 
Je te laisserais voir pour te faire une ide par toi mme.

----------


## halaster08

> Joachim son Forget : une personne lu la fois prcdente par le fait d'avoir t sous l'tiquette LREM. 
> Je te laisserais voir pour te faire une ide par toi mme.


Merci pour la prcision, effectivement je me souvient du personnage, une bonne chose qu'il ne soit pas rlu

----------


## Gunny

lisabeth Borne invite une femme en situation de handicap  "reprendre une activit professionnelle"
 4 jours des lgislatives, LREM continue de creuser.

----------


## Darkzinus

C'est du gnie  ce niveau !

----------


## ONTAYG

> lisabeth Borne invite une femme en situation de handicap  "reprendre une activit professionnelle"
>  4 jours des lgislatives, LREM continue de creuser.


Mon pouse est devenue handicape suite  une opration qui a touch la moelle pinire.

Donc normment de difficult  ce dplacer et bien sr bloque  la maison. Elle a put reprendre un travail  mi-temps et je peux vous dire que pour les personnes handicaps reprendre une activit est super important pour le moral.

Je pense qu'il faut faire plus pour les personnes handicapes pour qu'elles puissent travailler. Ce n'est pas seulement un aspect financier mais c'est une excellente thrapie.

----------


## virginieh

> En rponse, la Premire ministre a d'abord voqu lexistence dallocations ou daides sans plafond, pour toutes les personnes en situation de handicap. Ensuite, il y a la faon dont on peut vous accompagner pour que vous puissiez peut-tre reprendre une activit professionnelle, jimagine que cest quelque chose que vous pourriez souhaiter (...) et il y a des structures dont cest la responsabilit, a continu la cheffe du gouvernement.


Dans l'article le paragraphe dit tout a. Donc a le choque pas Borne ne s'est pas content de lui rpondre de retourner au boulot, elle a dit qu'il y avait des structures en place pour retrouver un travail adapt aprs avoir list d'autres aides financires. Ca ne me choque absolument pas.

----------


## Gunny

> Dans l'article le paragraphe dit tout a. Donc a le choque pas Borne ne s'est pas content de lui rpondre de retourner au boulot, elle a dit qu'il y avait des structures en place pour retrouver un travail adapt aprs avoir list d'autres aides financires. Ca ne me choque absolument pas.


C'est exactement parce que ces structures et ces aides ne rpondent pas aux besoins des personnes handicapes que cette mesure a t prsente par 3 fois (et rejete  chaque fois par la majorit).
Et en dehors du contenu mme, c'est l'attitude qui gne. Borne suppose immdiatement qu'elle connat mieux la situation que la personne qui s'y trouve, et suggre que cette personne n'a soit pas fait l'effort de passer par les bonnes portes administratives, soit n'est pas au courant (_alors qu'elle est en plein dedans_). C'est pas vraiment une surprise bien entendu, on est en plein dans la philosophie classique de LREM qui prend les franais pour des idiots et des paresseux.

----------


## virginieh

> C'est exactement parce que ces structures et ces aides ne rpondent pas aux besoins des personnes handicapes que cette mesure a t prsente par 3 fois (et rejete  chaque fois par la majorit).
> Et en dehors du contenu mme, c'est l'attitude qui gne. Borne suppose immdiatement qu'elle connat mieux la situation que la personne qui s'y trouve, et suggre que cette personne n'a soit pas fait l'effort de passer par les bonnes portes administratives, soit n'est pas au courant (_alors qu'elle est en plein dedans_). C'est pas vraiment une surprise bien entendu, on est en plein dans la philosophie classique de LREM qui prend les franais pour des idiots et des paresseux.


Merci pour la prcision, je ne connais rien  ces aides et je comprends mieux la raction.

----------


## Jon Shannow

De toute faon, sa rponse est une esquive. Puisque la question concerne le positionnement de son gouvernement sur la dconjugalisation de l'aide aux handicapes. 
C'est tout simplement de la politique politicienne qu'on dteste. On ne rpond pas  la question, qui fche, mais on cherche  culpabiliser, dcrdibiliser  celui ou celle qui la pose !

----------


## Darkzinus

Comme le "traverser la rue pour trouver du travail" sous-entendant que serveur ne ncessite aucune comptence.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Comme le "traverser la rue pour trouver du travail" sous-entendant que serveur ne ncessite aucune comptence.


Non, l, on tait carrment dans le mpris de l'autre. La personne lui explique qu'elle A un mtier mais qu'elle ne trouve pas de boulot, et lui, il lui dit de prendre le 1er boulot qu'il trouve sans considration pour sa vie professionnelle. 
L, c'est Macron dans toute sa splendeur. Mpris des classes populaires, mpris du peuple.

----------


## sanderbe

Bonjour, 




> C'est exactement parce que ces structures et ces aides ne rpondent pas aux besoins des personnes handicapes que cette mesure a t prsente par 3 fois (et rejete  chaque fois par la majorit).
> Et en dehors du contenu mme, c'est l'attitude qui gne. Borne suppose immdiatement qu'elle connat mieux la situation que la personne qui s'y trouve, et suggre que cette personne n'a soit pas fait l'effort de passer par les bonnes portes administratives, soit n'est pas au courant (_alors qu'elle est en plein dedans_). C'est pas vraiment une surprise bien entendu, on est en plein dans la philosophie classique de LREM qui prend les franais pour des idiots et des paresseux.


Tout comme cela ne choque personne qu'en France on manque de place pour les personnes ayant un handicape (centres spcialiss, tablissements spcialiss ...) . Pendant ce temps la France verse 1 milliards d'  la scurit sociale Belge chaque anne pour que des franais soient pris en charge ne Belgique ... faute de place en France .  ::?: 

Je vous rassure aussi en Belgique les situations tout aussi ubuesques existent. L'hpital de Lige vient de fermer une unit neurologique ou il y avait 1000 adultes en attentes de suivis et des listes avec 10 ou 15 ans d'attentes !

----------


## Pyramidev

> lisabeth Borne invite une femme en situation de handicap  "reprendre une activit professionnelle"
>  4 jours des lgislatives, LREM continue de creuser.


Allan Barte a fait un dessin  ce sujet :

----------


## Pyramidev

Je relaie une entrevue d'un conomiste, Thomas Porcher, sur la chane LUCID de Olivier Berruyer (1h22) :



Le titre de la vido sous-entend que le thme principal est de taper sur Emmanuel Macron, mais d'autres sujets sont abords aussi, le plus souvent lis  l'conomie.

Plus que deux jours avant le premier tour des lections lgislatives. Suspense !

----------


## Pyramidev

Le jeudi 9 juin,  Tarn, Laura, une lycenne, avait interpell Emmanuel Macron : "Vous mettez  la tte de l'Etat des hommes qui sont accuss de viol et de violences contre les femmes, pourquoi ?"



Le lendemain matin, au lyce, des gendarmes l'ont interroge pendant 10 minutes :
https://www.ladepeche.fr/2022/06/10/...n-10351114.php

Allan Barte a alors fait un dessin  ce sujet :

----------


## Pyramidev

minuit pile, les rsultats du premier tours des lgislatives taient encore incomplets et calculs sur la base de 97 % des lecteurs inscrits.
 minuit et 50 minutes, les rsultats taient encore incomplets et calculs sur la base de 99 % des inscrits.
 minuit et 55 minutes, je vois que les rsultats complets du premier tour sont arrivs :





Source : https://www.resultats-elections.inte...s-2022/FE.html

Pour avoir les rsultats circonscription par circonscription : https://www.resultats-elections.inte...022/index.html

L'abstention est norme !

La bonne nouvelle, c'est que seulement 11,97 % des inscrits ont vot pour Ensemble alors que, au premier tour des prsidentielles, le vote pour Emmanuel Macron s'levait  20,07 % des inscrits.

Source : https://www.resultats-elections.inte...e-2022/FE.html

Le soutien pour Emmanuel Macron a beaucoup diminu.

La mauvaise nouvelle, c'est que la mobilisation contre Emmanuel Macron a beaucoup diminu aussi.

Seulement 34,49 % des inscrits ont vot pour un candidat autre que ceux de la Macronie (calcul : 46,46 % - 11,97 %) alors que, au premier tour des prsidentielles, les votes pour des candidats autres qu'Emmanuel Macron s'levaient  52,00 % des inscrits (calcul : 72,07 % - 20,07 %).

34,49 %, c'est trs peu. Cela signifie que 65,51 % des inscrits n'ont pas eu la volont de se mobiliser contre la Macronie au premier tour des lgislatives, alors qu'il y avait beaucoup plus de choix qu'au second.

----------


## Pyramidev

Tiens, il y a des problmes de classification de plusieurs candidats selon leurs nuances : https://www.resultats-elections.inte...2/nuances.html

Je savais dj qu'il y avait des entourloupes pour la classification de certains candidats souverainistes : https://www.marianne.net/politique/g...ose-un-recours

Mais je viens de voir qu'il y a encore un problme de comptabilisation des candidats de la NUPES.

Je venais de regarder les rsultats dans les 10 circonscriptions de la Haute-Garonne : https://www.resultats-elections.inte...031/index.html

Dans chacune de ces circonscriptions, la NUPES et Ensemble arrivent au deuxime tour, sauf dans la 8e o les deux candidats sont Jol AVIRAGNET (DVG, c.--d. divers gauche) et Loic DELCHARD (RN) : https://www.resultats-elections.inte...031/03108.html

Alors, je vois qu'il n'y a aucun candidat class NUP (NUPES) :



En fait, Annabelle FAUVERNIER, qui a eu 7 900 voix, aurait d tre classe NUP (NUPES) au lieu de DVG (divers gauche) : https://melles750.fr/joel-aviragnet-...-legislatives/

Je parie qu'il y a des entourloupes de classification dans d'autres dpartements aussi.

----------


## Gunny

Rsultats intressants, il y a beaucoup de choses  commenter. L'abstention d'abord, que je ne comprends pas pour une lection aussi importante. Macron risque de ne pas avoir la majorit absolue  l'assemble. 4 dputs NUPES lus au premier tour (contre 1 Ensemble). Gros score NUPES, mais aussi RN. Plusieurs second tours RN/NUPES, a va tre rigolo de voir si le fameux front rpublicain tient en place quand le RN est face  la gauche.

----------


## ONTAYG

Salut,

Pour le second tour NUPES n'a pas de rserve de voix car c'est quasiment toute la gauche, donc cela risque d'tre dur pour certains de passer le deuxime tour.

Je pense qu'ils n'auront pas le nombre de siges escompt  :;):

----------


## sanderbe

Bonjour, 

Le score de NUPES est un train trompe l'oeil . 25% pour une coalition de partis. Le RN 19% pour un seul parti. 

Combien ferait LFI seul ? Je demande  voir .

----------


## Gunny

> Bonjour, 
> 
> Le score de NUPES est un train trompe l'oeil . 25% pour une coalition de partis. Le RN 19% pour un seul parti. 
> 
> Combien ferait LFI seul ? Je demande  voir .


C'est pas le but d'une coalition ?

----------


## ONTAYG

> C'est pas le but d'une coalition ?


Je pense que la coalition va exploser aprs les lections. Ils se sont mis d'accord pour les lgislatives, mais leurs ides ont trop d'cart.

----------


## Gunny

Hors-sujet mais j'ai pas pu rsister :

----------


## Jon Shannow

La finalit de cette coalition c'est d'avoir un contre poids  LREM et oblig le gouvernement  s'assoir  la table des ngociations, plutt que de s'assoir sur la dmocratie. Ensuite, je pense que, mme s'il y a des divergences, il y en a dj au sein d'un mme parti, alors une coalition de partis..., le principe est d'tablir une force  gauche de LREM qui ait la capacit de contrer Macron. 

Il faudra voir comment LR se situe dans cette assemble, mais, si le gouvernement est systmatiquement alli  LR pour faire passer ses lois sclrates, le "Ni Droite, Ni Gauche" va tre beaucoup plus clair pour tout le monde et montrer son vrai visage de "Ni Gauche, Surtout pas Gauche".

Certes, JLM ne sera pas 1er ministre, mais je pense que personne, ni JLM, ne pensait russir ce coup de force. Mais, il a russi  instiller dans les esprits que les lgislatives reprsentaient autre chose que l'adoubement du Prsident lu quelques semaines avant, et que l'AN pouvait tre un contre-pouvoir.

Autre point qui peut avoir son importance, le PS change de positionnement. En effet, cet accord a t dnonc par les pro-LREM qui pourrissait ce parti. Et, avec un peu de chance, une fois dbarrass des parasites no-libraux (comme Hollande, Caseneuve, et cie), le PS retrouvera peut-tre des couleurs un peu plus rose que ces dernires annes. Maintenant, il faut voir si LFI, une fois JLM, qui n'aura pas de mandat lgislatif, en retrait ne prendra pas la place du PS en s'installant comme LA force de gauche du pays. Il va bien falloir qu' un moment, les gens se rendent compte que LFI n'est pas un parti extrmiste, mais juste un parti socialiste !

----------


## OrthodoxWindows

> Salut,
> 
> Pour le second tour NUPES n'a pas de rserve de voix car c'est quasiment toute la gauche, donc cela risque d'tre dur pour certains de passer le deuxime tour.
> 
> Je pense qu'ils n'auront pas le nombre de siges escompt


Dans certaines circonscriptions, il existe quelques rserves de voix avec des candidats cologistes/dextrme gauche, qui sont susceptibles de faire bascul le rsultat du deuxime tour.
Cela se joue dans un mouchoir de poche. Il y a beaucoup  attendre des lecteurs RN du premier tour dans les circonscriptions avec deuxime tour LREM/NUPES (il suffit parfois de 1 ou 2% de report).

----------


## Gunny

Libr de tout mandat public, JLM pourra enfin s'adonner  sa passion :

----------


## OrthodoxWindows

> Je pense que la coalition va exploser aprs les lections. Ils se sont mis d'accord pour les lgislatives, mais leurs ides ont trop d'cart.


Je pense que la drive atlantiste, no-librale et autoritaire des ELLV/PS a quasiment tu ces parties. Cet accord n'a t possible que grce  une majorit LFI.

----------


## OrthodoxWindows

> Tiens, il y a des problmes de classification de plusieurs candidats selon leurs nuances : https://www.resultats-elections.inte...2/nuances.html
> 
> Je savais dj qu'il y avait des entourloupes pour la classification de certains candidats souverainistes : https://www.marianne.net/politique/g...ose-un-recours
> 
> Mais je viens de voir qu'il y a encore un problme de comptabilisation des candidats de la NUPES.
> 
> Je venais de regarder les rsultats dans les 10 circonscriptions de la Haute-Garonne : https://www.resultats-elections.inte...031/index.html
> 
> Dans chacune de ces circonscriptions, la NUPES et Ensemble arrivent au deuxime tour, sauf dans la 8e o les deux candidats sont Jol AVIRAGNET (DVG, c.--d. divers gauche) et Loic DELCHARD (RN) : https://www.resultats-elections.inte...031/03108.html
> ...


Je confirme l'entourloupe dans la premire circonscription de l'Ardche : https://www.resultats-elections.inte...007/00701.html

Herv SAULIGNAC est marqu officiellement DVG, alors qu'il possde clairement l'investiture NUPES (https://www.ledauphine.com/elections...ome-et-ardeche).

----------


## OrthodoxWindows

> Rsultats intressants, il y a beaucoup de choses  commenter. L'abstention d'abord, que je ne comprends pas pour une lection aussi importante. Macron risque de ne pas avoir la majorit absolue  l'assemble. 4 dputs NUPES lus au premier tour (contre 1 Ensemble). Gros score NUPES, mais aussi RN. Plusieurs second tours RN/NUPES, *a va tre rigolo de voir si le fameux front rpublicain tient en place quand le RN est face  la gauche.*


Je suis tout  fait d'accord. Cela est d'ailleurs rvlateur du caractre de plus en plus "restrain" du _front rpublicain_, qui semble surtout tre un front totalement antidmocratique, car :
1. Le _front rpublicain_ ne concerne maintenant plus que LREM, LR et des centres types UDI, ce qui exclut la majorit des oppositions (surtout que les LR les plus  droite n'en font pas partie).
2. Vu les lois liberticides votes ces 5 dernires annes (https://www.laquadrature.net/2022/02...et-de-censure/), et le recul spectaculaire des droits fondamentaux lors de la crise du COVID, il est clair que la majorit des politiciens du _front rpublicain_ soutiennent des lois liberticides (la quasi-totalit des LREM, une partie des LR et des divers centres-droite).

Aprs, il existe des extrmistes sur tout les bord politiques (impossible de ne pas penser  Z), mais il est clair que le mot rpublicain devient juste un prtexte pour touffer toute opposition.

----------


## totozor

> Rsultats intressants, il y a beaucoup de choses  commenter. *L'abstention d'abord*, que je ne comprends pas pour une lection aussi importante. Macron risque de ne pas avoir la majorit absolue  l'assemble. *4 dputs NUPES lus au premier tour (contre 1 Ensemble). Gros score NUPES*, mais aussi RN. Plusieurs second tours RN/NUPES, a va tre rigolo de voir si le fameux front rpublicain tient en place quand le RN est face  la gauche.


Je ne me suis pas intress  la rpartition des abstentionnistes mais il me semble que l'lectorat de gauche est d'habitude trs reprsent chez eux.
Le fait d'avoir beaucoup d'abstentionnistes et un bon score de la NUPES * l'air d'tre* encourageant.

Ont il russi  mobiliser leurs lecteurs? Si c'est le cas ils ont peu de marche de progression pour le second tour (les autres partis de gauche, quelques votant RN ou du front rpublicain?)
S'ils n'ont pas russi  les mobiliser alors la rserve de voix (que certains annonce faible) pourrait tre importante et l'espoir de pouvoir gagner pourrait pousser certains  se dplacer.

LFI semble avoir russi  changer le visage de la gauche et c'est clairement une bonne nouvelle.
Je suis curieux de voir la succession de Mlenchon, je la pensais quasi impossible il y a quelques mois, je crois que le vieux n'est pas que vieux, il est aussi sage.

----------


## behe

> LFI semble avoir russi  changer le visage de la gauche et c'est clairement une bonne nouvelle.


Heu pas sr que ce soit dans le bon sens.
Sans en faire une gnralit, j'ai  dans mon entourage pas mal de monde qui votent normalement   gauche mais qui ne sont pas aller voter cette fois ci car le seul candidat de gauche tait LFI et ne reprsente pas du tout leurs attachements politiques.  

Au final, en attaquant un prsident trs peu populaire, en faisant la tourne de tous les plateaux tele pour montrer l'importance du regroupement , NUPES n'a pas fait mieux que lors des dernires lgislatives (si on somme les rsultats de la gauche). 
Je vois mal comment interprter ces chiffres comme une russite pour NUPES mais chacun son angle d'approche

----------


## Jon Shannow

C'est le second tour qui compte. En 2017, LREM tait  28% au premier tour, et  43% au second tour. A suivre dimanche prochain...

----------


## behe

Quand je lis a sur 20min, je comprends mieux pourquoi c'est galre de savoir qui est de NUPES ou non.




> Sur Twitter, Jean-Luc Mlenchon a donn lexemple dun candidat  non comptabilis par Darmanin au compte de la Nupes  et qui pourtant en ferait partie. Il sagit de Jol Aviragnet arriv en tte dans la 8e circonscription de Haute-Garonne.
> 
>     Exemple de candidat non comptabilis par Darmanin au compte de la #NUPES. Bien sr il sera lu. Bien sr il sigera au groupe PS, membre de la Nupes. pic.twitter.com/N72IO3nQib
>      Jean-Luc Mlenchon (@JLMelenchon) June 13, 2022
> 
> 
> 
> Sauf que comme le rappelle en commentaire un internaute, le candidat PS a perdu ltiquette du rassemblement de gauche,  quelques jours du premier tour, au profit dune candidate Europe-cologie-les Verts Anabelle Fauvernier.
> 
>  Il se prsente comme un candidat sortant socialiste. Les tracts et les affiches qui sont distribus, les vnements publics quil fait ne sont pas aux couleurs de la Nupes , avait justifi  lpoque auprs de France Bleue Frdric Borras, coordinateur de la Nupes 31 et membre de la France Insoumise. Pourtant, sur son affiche de campagne, Jol Aviragnet se prsente bien sous ltiquette Nupes

----------


## ABCIWEB

> Heu pas sr que ce soit dans le bon sens.
> Sans en faire une gnralit, j'ai  dans mon entourage pas mal de monde qui votent normalement   gauche mais qui ne sont pas aller voter cette fois ci car le seul candidat de gauche tait LFI et ne reprsente pas du tout leurs attachements politiques.


Peut-tre parce qu'ils ne s'intressent pas  la politique autrement qu'en coutant la propagande nolibrale qui faute d'avoir des projets porteurs d'avenir, diabolise la vraie gauche en la qualifiant d'extrmiste. Se sont-ils intresss aux programmes ? Sans doute pas, sinon ce serait intressant de nous dire quel point particulier leur pose problme. Mais je suppose que ce n'est pas le programme qui est en cause puisque tu parles "d'attachement politique" sans plus de prcisions. Ils sont probablement plus attachs  des reprsentations mentales, plutt qu'aux solutions qui sont proposes pour aborder les problmes conomiques, sociaux et environnementaux. 

Notes bien que je ne connais pas ton entourage, je parle donc d'un profil type pour essayer de comprendre, mais s'ils regrettent la gauche caviar et sont satisfaits du bilan de Hollande c'est qu'ils ne sont pas rellement de gauche, et d'un autre ct s'ils ne se sentent pas reprsents par LFI tout en ayant rellement une sensibilit de gauche, c'est probablement qu'ils accordent plus d'importance  la propagande entretenue par le gouvernement et les mdia plutt qu' leur programme. Il suffit de les qualifier d'extrmistes pour loigner des urnes le bon peuple "raisonnable".

En ralit on assiste  la destruction des services publics, hpitaux, systme de sant, ducation,  la mise en place du travail forc pour les allocataires du RSA, au mpris du peuple,  la rpression barbare contre des manifestants pacifiques,  des engagements cologiques minimalistes, et ce sont les mmes qui traitent d'extrmistes ceux qui ont le mauvais got de proposer autre chose et de dnoncer ce rgime totalitaire au service du nolibralisme. 

De quel attachement politique parles-tu, quelle est cette gauche dont tu parles ? Quelles sont ses valeurs pour cautionner en s'abstenant, cette politique toujours de plus en plus antisociale et globalement irresponsable sur le plan environnemental ? Est-il raisonnable d'accepter toujours pire en se laissant berner par des pouvantails agits par la propagande nolibrale ?

----------


## Gunny

> Je suis tout  fait d'accord. Cela est d'ailleurs rvlateur du caractre de plus en plus "restrain" du _front rpublicain_, qui semble surtout tre un front totalement antidmocratique, car :
> 1. Le _front rpublicain_ ne concerne maintenant plus que LREM, LR et des centres types UDI, ce qui exclut la majorit des oppositions (surtout que les LR les plus  droite n'en font pas partie).
> 2. Vu les lois liberticides votes ces 5 dernires annes (https://www.laquadrature.net/2022/02...et-de-censure/), et le recul spectaculaire des droits fondamentaux lors de la crise du COVID, il est clair que la majorit des politiciens du _front rpublicain_ soutiennent des lois liberticides (la quasi-totalit des LREM, une partie des LR et des divers centres-droite).
> 
> Aprs, il existe des extrmistes sur tout les bord politiques (impossible de ne pas penser  Z), mais il est clair que le mot rpublicain devient juste un prtexte pour touffer toute opposition.


Lgislatives 2022 : le camp macroniste se divise sur le front rpublicain face au RN
a alors, quelle surprise.

----------


## totozor

> Heu pas sr que ce soit dans le bon sens.
> Sans en faire une gnralit, j'ai  dans mon entourage pas mal de monde qui votent normalement   gauche mais qui ne sont pas aller voter cette fois ci car le seul candidat de gauche tait LFI et ne reprsente pas du tout leurs attachements politiques.


C'est intressant parce que j'ai vraiment la dynamique inverse.
Des jeunes (et un peu moins jeunes) dpolitiss se sont mis  aller aux urnes aprs avoir cout les interventions de Mlenchon.
Les moins jeunes (qui sont pourtant des "bobos mous du genoux" - maman je t'aime quand mme) qui taient anti-mlenchoniste par principe on chang d'avis en l'coutant, mme s'ils n'apprcient toujours pas son agressivit.
Ce que je trouve le plus intressant est que ce qui les a le plus convaincus sont les parties "perches" (les parties o il parlait de l'espace, du noir, du silence) de ses discours. O ils ne voient plus le "chien qui aboi" mais le l'homme qui regarde le monde avec "sagesse".
Et je penses que les jeunes ont fait un norme travail auprs de leurs ains pour qu'ils acceptent de l'couter alors qu'ils le condamnaient de base.

----------


## sanderbe

Hello , 




> En ralit on assiste  la destruction des services publics, hpitaux, systme de sant, ducation,  la mise en place du travail forc pour les allocataires du RSA, au mpris du peuple,  la rpression barbare contre des manifestants pacifiques,  des engagements cologiques minimalistes, et ce sont les mmes qui traitent d'extrmistes ceux qui ont le mauvais got de proposer autre chose et de dnoncer ce rgime totalitaire au service du nolibralisme.


Ah ba pas plus tard qu'hier on en parlait ici mme justement : https://www.developpez.net/forums/d7.../#post11851711 .

"La psychologie des foules" de Gustave Lebon qu' cit Ddoumeche .

J'appellerai cela une forme d'abrutisage de la population, d'acculturation aussi. Une sorte d'idiocratie ou l'on coupe les ttes un peu trop intelligente. Penser plutt  rgler des problmes cosmtiques et futiles que des problmes de fond. 

Aprs on s'tonne comme tu le soulignes d'un dtricotage du systme, au lieu justement de le rendre plus efficace  ::?:  

Dans le fond ce qu'attendent les gens, c'est qu'on rforme certes le systme. Qu'on rforme surtout en souciant plus du portefeuille / intrt des gens "normaux" , j'entends par la de la classe moyenne ... Et pas juste pour le portefeuille de l'tat ou de financiers.

----------


## DevTroglodyte

> Dans le fond ce qu'attendent les gens, c'est qu'on rforme certes le systme. Qu'on rforme surtout en souciant plus du portefeuille / intrt des gens "normaux" , j'entends par la de la classe moyenne ... Et pas juste pour le portefeuille de l'tat ou de financiers.


Ils sont pas normaux, les gens de la classe ouvrire ?

----------


## sanderbe

Bonjour, 




> Ils sont pas normaux, les gens de la classe ouvrire ?


Quand je parle des gens "normaux", je parle des classes sociales . Le plus prcaire (aussi bien celui sans emploi ,qu'en emploi partiel), les classes ouvrires, classes moyennes et les classes moyennes + / ++ . Je fais abstractions des classes ++ / cadre.

De mon point de vu de belge , j'ai peut tre une vision trique ... ou alors on me donnera raison. 

De mon point de vu la macronnie a une vision politique / sociale / socitale,  d'une France constitue uniquement de cadres / classes suprieurs sans difficult d'argent . 

La France ne rsum pas  : 
> des "jeunes cadres dynamiques" 
> de 30 / 40 ans 
> hyper actifs / carririste
> beaux et sduisants 
> qui n'ont aucun mal  trouver du travail
> de style chic / branch  / mtrosexuel / urbain / bourgeois bohme 
> plutt citadin

Aprs 5 annes au pouvoir , vous direz que c'est "trop caricatural" ... coutez autour de vous et voyez ce qui se dgage comme profil ...

----------


## pmithrandir

Que le front rpublicain se fissure n est pas tonnant. a fait toujours mal d appeller a voter pour un adversaire et la droite est moins habitue. Elle a gagn plus souvent 

Pour le score de la Nupes c est a la fois bien ... Parce que la gauche unie s autorise a accder au second tour.
Mais le score me parat trs bas. 

L hyper personalisation du scrutin avec le message mettons JLM  Matignon m apparat comme mobilisateur... Mais galement un pouvantail.
Vu le nombre de votants je pense que le rle mobilisateur n a pas t fort.

Je pense que NUPES aurait d entretenir le flou. Ce pour plusieurs raisons.

Un secret de polichinel a occupe les journalistes. ( Et si vous gagnez... Serez vous premier ministre... Je ne sais pas... Pour le moment gagnons et aprs nous parlerons le personnes et plus de projet...)
a fait bien plus dtach.. moins revanchard 3eme tour.
a aurait limite l effet pouvantail

a aurait donn des portes de sorties pour un compromis. Si par exemple on fini avec le PS a 50 et LFI a 55... Et EELV a 30... Pas sr que JLM soit toujours le meilleur choix. Or toute autre nomination serait pris pour une dfaite personnelle.
De la mme manire il faudra que macron le dsigne ce qu'il n est pas oblig de faire. 
Et si il dsignait Quatenens par exemple... Ou Olivier Faure.
Les dputs devraient voter une motion de censure contre un gvt de leur bord?

Le flanc est bien trop expos avec cette stratgie. Le flou avait de nombreux avantages je pense.

----------


## totozor

> Je pense que NUPES aurait d entretenir le flou. Ce pour plusieurs raisons.


C'est un vrai dbat.
Mlenchon, LFI, la NUPES ont renvoy des gens aux urnes alors qu'ils les avaient quitt depuis longtemps.
Mlenchon est un candidat "radical" qui prfre l'action, la confrontation, la provocation  l'attente, il n'aurait probablement pas pu faire autrement.
Il a fait fuir des allis potentiels qui se sont bien rendu compte qu'avec lui obtenir un poste serait plus compliqu.

Je pense qu'il a fait un pari risqu sur le court terme mais qui sera payant  terme en redonnant foi en la politique  certains.

Je penses que la faible mobilisation au premier tour s'explique par le "Oh la, je suis dj all vot aux prsidentielles, j'y retournerait quand a sera important".
J'espre vraiment voir une meilleure participation au 2nd tour. Sinon je me suis tromp sur toute la ligne...

----------


## Jon Shannow

Je suis d'accord avec toi, Pierre, mais, en contre point, le fait de dire, "Votez pour que JLM soit le 1er ministre" avait pour but de remettre les lgislatives  leurs places. 

On accorde beaucoup de valeur  l'lection prsidentielle, alors qu'en ralit, ce sont les lgislatives qui sont les plus importantes. En France, depuis la mise en place du quinquennat les lgislatives ne servent qu' donner une majorit au Prsident fraichement lu.

Mlenchon, en dclarant, "votez pour que je sois 1er Ministre" a donn un autre sens  ces lections. D'un seul coup, ce ne sont plus des lections pour rien, mais qui nomment le 1er ministre, et a, c'est important, parce que l'on sait ce qu'est le 1er ministre.

Aprs, effectivement, comme tu le dis, le fais que ce soit JLM qui se dclare en tant que futur 1er ministre, a doit avoir un effet repoussoir pour certains.

----------


## pmithrandir

> Aprs, effectivement, comme tu le dis, le fais que ce soit JLM qui se dclare en tant que futur 1er ministre, a doit avoir un effet repoussoir pour certains.


C'est plus que certain.

Je connais pas mal de monde dans mon entourage insatisfait de macron, pas motiv par les candidats LR / UDI qui partente vraiment trop a droite... mais pour qui mlenchon est un guignol au mme niveau que le pen. (qu'ils aient raison ou pas importe peu, ils sont seul avec leurs certitudes dans l'isoloir)

Ces gens peuvent voter PS, EELV... mais JLM... c'est plus compliqu.

Et on ne parle mme pas du parti, mais bien de l'homme.

Pour ma part, si NUPES l'emporte, j'espre que JLM disparaitra vite du champs visuel au profit des autres personnes de gauche. Je pense qu'il n'a ni ltoffe ni la carrure pour ce poste. Je pense mme que c'est du pain bni pour Macron. 
En effet, Macron n'aura qu'a ronger son frein quelques mois... laisser JLM se ridiculiser tout seul et exploser la NUPES. Une dissolution et hop, il aura la majorit qu'il voulait avoir.

Quand je vois qu'on le prsente comme vieux sage, c'est une blague. Ce mec n'est pas capable de tenir tete a un syndicaliste de seconde zone sans paraitre agressif ou sembler snerver. On est loin d'un homme d'tat qui doit etre capable de retourner la discussion dans son sens avec le sourire.

----------


## ABCIWEB

> Je connais pas mal de monde dans mon entourage insatisfait de macron, pas motiv par les candidats LR / UDI qui partente vraiment trop a droite... mais pour qui mlenchon est un guignol au mme niveau que le pen. (qu'ils aient raison ou pas importe peu, ils sont seul avec leurs certitudes dans l'isoloir)
> 
> Ces gens peuvent voter PS, EELV... mais JLM... c'est plus compliqu.
> 
> Et on ne parle mme pas du parti, mais bien de l'homme.
> 
> Pour ma part, si NUPES l'emporte, j'espre que JLM disparaitra vite du champs visuel au profit des autres personnes de gauche. Je pense qu'il n'a ni ltoffe ni la carrure pour ce poste. Je pense mme que c'est du pain bni pour Macron. 
> En effet, Macron n'aura qu'a ronger son frein quelques mois... laisser JLM se ridiculiser tout seul et exploser la NUPES. Une dissolution et hop, il aura la majorit qu'il voulait avoir.
> 
> Quand je vois qu'on le prsente comme vieux sage, c'est une blague. Ce mec n'est pas capable de tenir tete a un syndicaliste de seconde zone sans paraitre agressif ou sembler snerver. On est loin d'un homme d'tat qui doit etre capable de retourner la discussion dans son sens avec le sourire.


Mme remarque que pour *behe*, ton entourage se focalise sur les apparences au dtriment du fond. Mlenchon est un tribun au temprament sanguin, ses rponses sont donc parfois agressives notamment quand il est tann par des journaleux aux ordres du pouvoir, et tant donn que ce sont ces seuls passages qui tournent en boucle dans les mdia mainstream, la plupart des gens ne retiennent que cela. Mais si tu l'coute sur la longueur, Mlenchon est beaucoup plus cultiv qu'un Macron et que la plupart des politiciens franais. Tu ne prends pas le temps de l'couter, et donc tu nous ressors cette agressivit verbale en boucle dans tous tes posts comme si elle rsumait sa personne et son programme.

Mlenchon est en campagne permanente depuis longtemps, il a besoin de faire le buzz, alors il s'enflamme pour donner plus de relief  son discours. Certains y sont sensibles, d'autres sont rfractaires, mais de l  dire que c'est un guignol, guignol toi-mme pour ton agressivit et tes prjugs envers lui. Je comprends que cela puisse tre dsorientant sur l'instant mais il faut prendre du recul pour pouvoir juger du fond.

Parles-nous du contenu des discours de Mlenchon la prochaine fois si tu veux le critiquer, cela nous changera un peu. L tu tournes en rond avec tes histoires d'agressivit verbale, comme si c'tait plus important que le contenu du programme, tout dans la communication rien sur le fond, ce qui est exactement le principe de campagne de LREM qui ne veut surtout pas dire qui va tre sacrifi pour payer la dette du covid

Et comment se comportent aujourd'hui les membres du gouvernement ? Ne sont-ils pas agressifs avec leurs discours caricaturaux sur l'effondrement de la France si une majorit absolue n'est pas donne  leur chef fossoyeur des services publics ? Et Macron n'tait-il pas agressif envers les reprsentants de l'assemble nationale quand pour dfendre son pote Bennala il les invectivait en disant "s'il y a un responsable c'est moi, qu'ils viennent me chercher !". Pour reprendre tes termes "On est loin d'un homme d'tat qui doit tre capable de retourner la discussion dans son sens avec le sourire". Tu reproches  Mlenchon, en campagne permanente dans l'opposition et souvent lui-mme agress dans ses interview, de n'avoir pas suffisamment de retenue et de calme, alors que Macron fait pire en mprisant les lus du peuple quand il est confortablement install au pouvoir avec des media qui lui cirent les pompes  longueur de journe, cela n'a pas de sens.

Aujourd'hui l'essentiel est de ne pas donner les pleins pouvoirs au banquier dictateur qui ne respecte que ses commanditaires de la haute finance et qui se fout des intrts la France et des franais. Il autrement plus dangereux et nocif pour la socit toute entire qu'un Mlenchon, quand bien-mme ce dernier deviendrait premier ministre.

A un moment donn il faut regarder qui fait quoi, qui est responsable de l'tat des services publics, qui a fait des conomies sur le systme de sant en ne renouvelant pas le stock de masque juste avant la crise du covid et en faisant pression sur des responsables de la sant pour qu'ils modifient leur rapport, qui traite ses propres dputs comme de simples poupes playmobil au dtriment de la dmocratie, qui mprise le peuple avec ses slogans "des gens qui ne sont rien", qui organise des nasses policires pour gazer indiffremment tous les manifestants, qui organise le travail forc pour les plus dfavoriss, qui a diminu les indemnisations aux prudhomme, qui veut passer la retraite  65 ans alors que le Conseil d'Orientation des Retraites dit que les comptes sont matriss, qui a baiss les allocations logements en mme temps qu'il supprimait l'impt sur la fortune, qui fait appel  des cabinets de conseil privs en dilapidant l'argent public alors que les comptences existent au sein de l'tat, qui a oblig les communes  augmenter le financement des coles prives, qui a supprim plus de 17000 lits d'hpitaux durant son quinquennat, qui a organis le maintien de l'ordre au stade de France pour la finale de la Ligue des champions avec une fois de plus des gazages sans discrimination qui ont fait le tour du monde et la honte de la France.

Et toi tu nous parle de l'agressivit verbale de Mlenchon, on a pas le mme sens des valeurs ni des priorits. Et au passage, si Mlenchon tait aussi nul que tu le prtends, il n'aurait pas pu organiser la NUPES et ce n'tait pas gagn d'avance.

----------


## ABCIWEB

> C'est intressant parce que j'ai vraiment la dynamique inverse.
> Des jeunes (et un peu moins jeunes) dpolitiss se sont mis  aller aux urnes aprs avoir cout les interventions de Mlenchon.
> Les moins jeunes (qui sont pourtant des "bobos mous du genoux" - maman je t'aime quand mme) qui taient anti-mlenchoniste par principe on chang d'avis en l'coutant, mme s'ils n'apprcient toujours pas son agressivit.
> Ce que je trouve le plus intressant est que ce qui les a le plus convaincus sont les parties "perches" (les parties o il parlait de l'espace, du noir, du silence) de ses discours. O ils ne voient plus le "chien qui aboi" mais le l'homme qui regarde le monde avec "sagesse".
> Et je penses que les jeunes ont fait un norme travail auprs de leurs ains pour qu'ils acceptent de l'couter alors qu'ils le condamnaient de base.


J'ai eu le mme parcours, un peu plus prcoce puisque cela fait maintenant plus de cinq ans que je m'intresse  LFI. Les mmes ractions galement. Il peut tre agressif sur des discours politiques restreints ou quand il rpond  des journalistes qui veulent l'embarquer dans des polmiques sans intrt, mais il devient beaucoup plus intressant quand il peut s'exprimer sur la longueur et effectivement on remarque une culture et une profondeur d'esprit largement au dessus de la moyenne. Cela change de la plupart des politiciens actuels avec leur rhtorique base sur des lments de langages totalement vides de sens. Comme quoi il faut prendre le temps de s'informer avant de se faire une opinion.

----------


## Gunny

J'ajouterais que vu la situation en France (et dans le monde), on a le droit d'tre en colre. Mfiez-vous des gens qui vous disent (ou insinuent) que montrer ses motions c'est mal.

----------


## totozor

> Quand je vois qu'on le prsente comme vieux sage, c'est une blague. Ce mec n'est pas capable de tenir tete a un syndicaliste de seconde zone sans paraitre agressif ou sembler snerver. On est loin d'un homme d'tat qui doit etre capable de retourner la discussion dans son sens avec le sourire.


Je trouves que tu te trompes sur ce point.
Mlenchon a une stratgie de communication risque mais intelligente de mon point de vue : Il attire l'attention, choque (il l'a clairement dit avec son intervention "la police tues" suite au dcs de la passagre) ou interrompe pour permettre de drouler son discours de fond calmement ensuite.
Les gens ne retiennent que la premire partie parce que c'est la plus tlgnique (zapping, shorts et autres mode de communication) mais si tu l'coutes un peu on voit le sage derrire le pitbull.
Mlenchon a fait de lui mme un "animal mdiatique" qu'il est intressant d'inviter pour optimiser son temps d'antenne pour pouvoir exposer son discours de fond ensuite, et ce dans quasiment tous les mdias

A une interview rcente avec Anne Sophie Lapix, il a du lui demander d'arrter de tourner en rond pour qu'il puisse rpondre compltement  sa question.
Lea Salame lui a "reproch" qu'il tait difficile  interrompre. Ce n'est pas un hasard, il a des choses  dire.

Cette stratgie est risque parce qu'il se coupe de ceux qui se limite  son caractre sanguin.
Mais bnfique parce qu'il fidlise ceux qui vont l'couter ensuite.
Je penses que c'est d'autant plus bnfique qu'il est en fin de carrire mdiatique et que ceux qu'il rebute pourront adhrer  son successeur qui sera plus lisse (au moins en apparence)

----------


## DevTroglodyte

> Mme remarque que pour *behe*, ton entourage se focalise sur les apparences au dtriment du fond. Mlenchon est un tribun au temprament sanguin, ses rponses sont donc parfois agressives notamment quand il est tann par des journaleux aux ordres du pouvoir, et tant donn que ce sont ces seuls passages qui tournent en boucle dans les mdia mainstream, la plupart des gens ne retiennent que cela. Mais si tu l'coute sur la longueur, Mlenchon est beaucoup plus cultiv qu'un Macron et que la plupart des politiciens franais. Tu ne prends pas le temps de l'couter, et donc tu nous ressors cette agressivit verbale en boucle dans tous tes posts comme si elle rsumait sa personne et son programme.


Il suffit de l'couter sur thinkerview : ses interviews font partie des plus longues de la chaine, et pourtant, je ne me suis pas du tout ennuy en les coutant.

----------


## Pyramidev

Jean-Luc Mlenchon est un communicant. Il adapte la forme de son discours  son public.

Vous tes plusieurs  parler de ses deux interventions sur Thinkerview (quand totozor parlait de Mlenchon qui parlait du noir et du silence, c'tait sur une de ses deux interventions sur Thinkerview, je ne sais plus laquelle). Je les avais vues aussi.

Je partage les liens :






Le seul autre candidat aux prsidentielles de 2022 qui tait aussi intervenu sur Thinkerview, c'tait ric Zemmour. J'aurais bien aim qu'il y ait eu d'autres candidats en plus de ces deux-l.

----------


## pmithrandir

J'adore quand on partage une impression sur ce personnage, qui est vu comme inapropri par une trs grande partie de la population, y compris a gauche... et qu'on me rpon,d... mais si, en fait il est calme aprs s'tre enerv.
il fait des vidos sympa... que personne ne regardera.

C'est comme un film avec une bande annonce pourrie, y a personne qui verra cette merveille.

JLM joue avec le buzz, il est outrancier pour qu'on parle de lui, c'est trs bien.

Mais soyons honnete, ce ne sont pas les qualits qu'on demande a un premier ministre, qui plus est celui qui prtend parlementer plus. Tout transpire l'autoritarisme dans sa mthode actuelle... donc on peut vouloir le croire... mais il ne dmontre pas ses capacits.

Par ailleurs, je ne parlais pas de Macron en change, mais bel et bien de la btise de propulser JLM comme unique homme dans un 3me tour de la prsidence sans mettre en avant les autres la ou d'autres alternatives plus appaise pourrait faire l'affaire... ou au moins servir de possibilits pour ne pas aller voter avec l'impression de faire une connerie.

Rien que le score de la NUPES devrait interpeler. 25-26% pour toute la gauche runie, c'est assez minable. On a un potentiel de 40% de voix... et y a pas plus de 5% de dissidents.
On voit donc rapidement que le pari de rcuprer des electeurs est perdu.


Alors oui, dimanche je voterai NUPES encore une fois... mais je trouve dommage cette hyper centralisation autour d'un seul homme.

----------


## escartefigue

Chez moi il ne reste que "_Ensemble!_" et le RN.
Pas question de voter pour l'extrme droite, ce sera donc "_Ensemble!_"

C'est dmoralisant de devoir encore et toujours voter  l'encontre de ses convictions, faute de mieux.

----------


## Gunny

> J'adore quand on partage une impression sur ce personnage, qui est vu comme inapropri par une trs grande partie de la population, y compris a gauche... et qu'on me rpon,d... mais si, en fait il est calme aprs s'tre enerv.
> il fait des vidos sympa... que personne ne regardera.
> 
> C'est comme un film avec une bande annonce pourrie, y a personne qui verra cette merveille.
> 
> JLM joue avec le buzz, il est outrancier pour qu'on parle de lui, c'est trs bien.
> 
> Mais soyons honnete, ce ne sont pas les qualits qu'on demande a un premier ministre, qui plus est celui qui prtend parlementer plus. Tout transpire l'autoritarisme dans sa mthode actuelle... donc on peut vouloir le croire... mais il ne dmontre pas ses capacits.
> 
> ...


D'un autre ct, je pense que pour les lgislatives c'tait bien vu. Les lgislatives sont souvent dlaisses et ramenes  une confirmation de l'lection du mois prcdent. Le seul moyen de recadrer le dbat c'tait de faire du bruit, et pour faire du bruit  gauche on fait difficilement mieux que Mlenchon. a plus le fait d'tablir une alliance a fait se dplacer l'lectorat de gauche ( dfaut du reste des abstentionnistes...). Quelqu'un de plus pos serait certainement pass  la trappe. a me fait juste mal que la gauche doive faire autant d'effort alors que l'extrme-droite arrive 3me en ne levant pas le petit doigt

----------


## escartefigue

> a me fait juste mal que la gauche doive faire autant d'effort alors que l'extrme-droite arrive 3me en ne levant pas le petit doigt


Si on cumule le score des lepenistes et des zemouriens, c'est mme dsesprant

----------


## sanderbe

Bonjour, 




> Chez moi il ne reste que "_Ensemble!_" et le RN.
> Pas question de voter pour l'extrme droite, ce sera donc "_Ensemble!_"
> 
> C'est dmoralisant de devoir encore et toujours voter  l'encontre de ses convictions, faute de mieux.


Ne vas pas voter, votes blanc ou RN ... ou alors ne te plaint pas  ::?: 




> Si on cumule le score des lepenistes et des zemouriens, c'est mme dsesprant


27  30 %

----------


## pmithrandir

> Chez moi il ne reste que "_Ensemble!_" et le RN.
> Pas question de voter pour l'extrme droite, ce sera donc "_Ensemble!_"
> 
> C'est dmoralisant de devoir encore et toujours voter  l'encontre de ses convictions, faute de mieux.


Je ne suis pas pour l'extreme droite, mais : 
il serait normal qu'ils aient pas mal de dputs, vu le poids dans l'electorat.une voix de moins a l'assemble pour Macron, c'est paradoxalement plus de poids pour les autres partis respectable.


Je m'explique

Si macron a ses 290 voix, on peut etre sur que le parlement sera une nouvelle fois une chambre d'enregistrement.
Si il est a 270... ca l'oblige a composer.
A 250 il va etre en difficult.

Quoi qu'il arrive l'extreme ddroite ne dpassera pas 50 siges... et ne s'alliera jamais a Macron. 

A ta place, je ne sais pas si je ne m'abstiendrai pas.

----------


## Pyramidev

Casseroles de la Macronie : affaire Damien Abad : nouvel pisode :

----------


## escartefigue

> Ne vas pas voter, votes blanc ou RN ... ou alors ne te plaint pas


J'ai dj expliqu pourquoi je ne voterai jamais FN/RN
C'est un parti d'origine nazie, ses premiers tracts ont t imprims par le parti fasciste italien, certains de ses membres historiques sont d'anciens collabos nazis, le pre Le Pen a tenu une boutique vendant des chants militaires et des champs nazi. La fille ne vaut pas mieux, biberonne dans cette ambiance elle a longtemps frquent Faurisson et Soral, deux tristes sires ngationnistes condamns pour contestation de crime contre l'humanit. On trouve encore des vido sur le net dans lesquelles ont voit la fille Le Pen tracter avec Soral  Aulnay.
Et rappelons aussi que Mme LePen idoltre Poutine (mme si elle a retourn sa veste depuis la guerre en Ukraine), Orban et autres autocrates.

J'ai toujours vot depuis que j'en ai eu le droit, souvent  contre cur, faute de choix au deuxime tour, mais je ne voterai *JAMAIS* pour des fascistes, fussent-ils sournoisement dguiss en dmocrates.

----------


## ABCIWEB

> Par ailleurs, je ne parlais pas de Macron en change, mais bel et bien de la btise de propulser JLM comme unique homme dans un 3me tour de la prsidence sans mettre en avant les autres la ou d'autres alternatives plus appaise pourrait faire l'affaire... ou au moins servir de possibilits pour ne pas aller voter avec l'impression de faire une connerie.
> 
> Rien que le score de la NUPES devrait interpeler. 25-26% pour toute la gauche runie, c'est assez minable. On a un potentiel de 40% de voix... et y a pas plus de 5% de dissidents.
> On voit donc rapidement que le pari de rcuprer des electeurs est perdu.


Mlenchon est sorti largement en tte des partis de gauche  la prsidentielle, difficile de mettre les autres en avant sans diluer la motivation de son lectorat, d'autant plus que l'on est "relativement" sceptique devant les engagements sociaux de Faure et de Jadot. Cela aurait pu tre diffrent avec Sandrine Rousseau.

Les 26% peuvent s'interprter de diffrentes faons. Effectivement ce n'est pas beaucoup pour un total gauche, mais ce total a t amput par l'abstention. Comme prvu ce sont les plus gs pour la plupart retraits qui se sont le plus mobiliss, c'est  dire l'lectorat le plus favorable Macron. Ce dernier a fait la politique de la chaise vide l'essentiel du temps pour viter d'avoir  dfendre son bilan et convaincre les lecteurs que tout tait jou aprs la prsidentielle, et beaucoup de jeunes et moins jeunes s'y sont laiss prendre. Dans cette optique, ce score n'est pas catastrophique et correspond aux prvisions, d'autant plus que NUPES est trs rcent. Les rserves de voix sont chez les abstentionnistes, moins favorables dans leur ensemble  la politique de casse sociale de Macron. 




> JLM joue avec le buzz, il est outrancier pour qu'on parle de lui, c'est trs bien.
> 
> Mais soyons honnete, ce ne sont pas les qualits qu'on demande a un premier ministre, qui plus est celui qui prtend parlementer plus. Tout transpire l'autoritarisme dans sa mthode actuelle... donc on peut vouloir le croire... mais il ne dmontre pas ses capacits.


Evidemment faire le buzz n'est pas la qualit premire que l'on attend d'un homme politique en responsabilit. Mais pour tre en responsabilit encore faut-il tre lu, et donc faire le buzz pour se faire connatre et dfendre son programme. Tu cherches  comparer des qualits qui n'ont rien  voir les unes avec les autres, tre honnte c'est ne pas faire une tautologie pour la prsenter comme un argument de rflexion. 

Aucun candidat  la prsidentielle ou aux lgislatives n'a dmontr ses capacits de ngociation, ce n'tait pas le sujet, le sujet tait le programme, comment grer les quilibres sociaux, environnementaux, conomiques. Pourquoi demander  Mlenchon de dmontrer ses capacits  gouverner dans une campagne lectorale alors qu'il n'en a pas la possibilit dans ce contexte, et pourquoi ne l'exiges-tu pas de la mme manire pour les autres candidats? A l'oppos, tre atone de dmontre rien non plus. A mon avis il te reste un zeste de propagande bien ancr dans un coin de la tte qui associe extrmisme aux coups de gueule de Mlenchon. Facile quand pour se faire entendre il n'y a pas moyen de faire autrement. Regardes un peu les scores de Jadot ou de Faure plus modrs dans leurs propos mais qui ont t totalement transparents.

Il y a une chape de plomb contre toute politique qui pourrait remettre en cause ou mme simplement modrer le systme nolibral qui fait de l'homme et de l'environnement des variables d'ajustement sacrifies sur lautel de la maximisation des bnfices des multinationales et autres groupements d'intrts. La prcarit augmente  grands pas en mme temps que le rchauffement climatique, en mme temps que l'appauvrissement des sols et de la biodiversit, sans parler des services publics totalement mpriss. Ce sont des faits alarmants comme jamais auparavant, et tu voudrais quoi en face de cela, une petite opposition de principe modre et bien police, alors que le ressenti de beaucoup de franais est partag entre le dsespoir et la rvolte ? 

En fait tu es loin de ces proccupations car probablement peu impact pour l'instant, tu ne ressens pas l'urgence, mais si tu penses aux autres qui la ressente les coups de gueule de JLM sont largement justifis. Alors oui c'est difficile de mobiliser l'ensemble de l'lectorat sans heurter telle ou telle sensibilit,  toi de faire le tri entre communication et programme. Quant  ses capacits de ngociation, comme dj dit, il en a fait preuve en crant la NUPES, que personne, surtout pas Macron, ne croyait possible en si peu de temps. Crois-tu qu'il n'a pas fallut parlementer et ngocier ? Et pourquoi en serait-il autrement s'il devenait premier ministre alors que son intrt serait d'avoir une forte cohsion gouvernementale. 

Bref, tu lui prtes  priori tous les dfauts en ignorant les points positifs et sans jamais apporter d'arguments sur le fond, et tu nous parles d'honntet. Juges par toi-mme les dgts que peut faire la propagande pour en arriver  un tel point de contradiction. Les associations d'ides qui fabriquent les prjugs sont redoutables d'efficacit pour nous faire perdre la raison. Extrmiste! 

Pour dvelopper rapidement le principe, les *pr supposs* agissent avant toute forme de rflexion, ce sont des postulats sur lesquels se base notre raison. Dans cet exemple ils agissent comme des tiquettes, des repres qui dfinissent notre raisonnement pour aborder la question. Et avec de tels repres il est logique de ne pas prendre le temps de faire plus d'investigations sur un sujet qui _ priori_ n'en vaut pas la peine. Ou pour aller vite on cherchera plutt des lments de preuve pour valider nos tiquettes en se satisfaisant de quelques concidences. Voil comment la propagande annihile toute critique, avant mme la possibilit d'en formuler une qui soit valide posment et en toute indpendance par nos propres investigations.

Ben oui, s'il tait dans le camp nolibral on dirait qu'il a du caractre, qu'il ne se laisse pas marcher sur les pieds, que c'est un grand tribun, cultiv, on lui reconnatrait toutes les qualits d'un bon vivant, sans parler de faire l'unanimit il serait cout et digne d'intrt. Mais voil, il veut dfendre les services publics, l'environnement, rduire les ingalits, parler de la qualit de vie, et a, c'est mal, trs mal, trs trs mal, insupportable. Alors la propagande le prsente comme un diable rouge extrmiste et irresponsable plutt que comme un bon vivant rleur et franchouillard qui aime le dbat et l'opposition d'ides. Mais non, Mlenchon ne va pas manger tes enfants  ::D:

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Mais non, Mlenchon ne va pas manger tes enfants


 ::mouarf::  Ou alors, avec une bonne sauce  ::mouarf::

----------


## totozor

> J'adore quand on partage une impression sur ce personnage, qui est vu comme inapropri par une trs grande partie de la population, y compris a gauche... et qu'on me rpon,d... mais si, en fait il est calme aprs s'tre enerv.
> il fait des vidos sympa... que personne ne regardera.


On tourne un peu en rond donc a sera mon dernier message sur le sujet.

Et bien tu te trompes, des jeunes l'ont vu, puis les parents de certains de ces jeunes l'ont vu. Et il a convaincu une partie de ces gens.
Oui il a abandonn ceux qui ne s'y sont pas plus pench, c'est le choix qu'il a fait. Il a ramen des gens dans les urnes, et rien que pour a il a gagn pour moi.



> C'est comme un film avec une bande annonce pourrie, y a personne qui verra cette merveille.


Je ne suis pas d'accord avec cette comparaison. Mlenchon commence par l'nerv PUIS passe en mode calme, pour passer de l'un  l'autre il faut ne rien faire ou ne pas tre rebut par le dbut (merci aux jeunes d'avoir pouss certains vieux  commencer la film  30minutes )



> Par ailleurs, je ne parlais pas de Macron en change, mais bel et bien de la btise de propulser JLM comme unique homme dans un 3me tour de la prsidence sans mettre en avant les autres la ou d'autres alternatives plus appaise pourrait faire l'affaire... ou au moins servir de possibilits pour ne pas aller voter avec l'impression de faire une connerie.


Quatennens, Corbires, Panot, Garrido, Bompard ont parcouru les plateaux de tl et pas toujours dans les dbats les plus simples.
Alors oui, encore une fois, Mlenchon a pris le risque de perdre des gens tant la tte de son parti mais il a quelques cartouches pour son dpart du devant de la scne.




> Rien que le score de la NUPES devrait interpeler. 25-26% pour toute la gauche runie, c'est assez minable. On a un potentiel de 40% de voix... et y a pas plus de 5% de dissidents.
> On voit donc rapidement que le pari de rcuprer des electeurs est perdu.


J'avais quitt les urnes longtemps.
Mes parent votaient par dfaut depuis longtemps.
Cette anne nous avons vot la tte haute pour la premire fois depuis des annes.

La stratgie court terme est elle efficace? Peut tre pas.
Mais dans 5 ans ceux qui votaient  gauche voteront pour la gauche, ceux qui ne votaient plus malgr des ides  gauche voteront pour le remplaant de Mlenchon (qui ne sera peut tre pas LFI), en tout cas je l'espre.

----------


## el_slapper

Je vais prsenter les choses de manire plus directe : il y a toujours une gauche en France, et a c'tait pas gagn.  ::aie:: 

Donc oui, c'est une victoire. Faon Finlande 1940 lors de la guerre d'hiver. Ils y ont laiss des plumes (et encore, pas de grande ville, juste quelques forts), mais la survie de la Finlande face  l'ogre sovitique au dbut du conflit paraissait inconcevable. Macron n'a pas russi  avoir la peau de la gauche, et la manuvre folle et dsespre du discours "on vise Matignon, et on va y arriver" a permis a.

----------


## Pyramidev

> J'ai toujours vot depuis que j'en ai eu le droit, souvent  contre cur, faute de choix au deuxime tour, mais je ne voterai *JAMAIS* pour des fascistes, fussent-ils sournoisement dguiss en dmocrates.


Dans le contexte prsent, un dput RN dans l'opposition, qu'il soit fasciste ou pas, sera beaucoup moins dangereux pour la France qu'un dput Ensemble.

Emmanuel Macron s'apprte  finir de dtruire l'hpital public, repousser l'ge de la retraite, asservir les personnes au RSA, supprimer le corps diplomatique franais, dtruire progressivement le reste de l'tat, appauvrir la classe moyenne et les pauvres, rprimer violemment les manifestants et agir contre l'intrt de la France.

Dans son premier quinquennat, Emmanuel Macron se souciait de sa rlection, donc devait faire preuve d'astuce pour pourvoir tre rlu tout en saccageant le pays. Dans son deuxime quinquennat, il sera en roue libre. Il n'en a rien  foutre de la France. Plus il dfendra les intrts de quelques oligarques au dtriment de ceux du peuple, plus son futur pantouflage sera confortable.

C'est ce dimanche qu'il faut l'arrter ! Aprs, ce sera trop tard !

Les dputs Playmobil d'Ensemble auront un impact concret et nfaste sur la France en soutenant la politique d'Emmanuel Macron.
J'approuve pmithrandir :




> une voix de moins a l'assemble pour Macron, c'est paradoxalement plus de poids pour les autres partis respectable.

----------


## ABCIWEB

> J'ai dj expliqu pourquoi je ne voterai jamais FN/RN
> ...
> J'ai toujours vot depuis que j'en ai eu le droit, souvent  contre cur, faute de choix au deuxime tour, mais je ne voterai *JAMAIS* pour des fascistes, fussent-ils sournoisement dguiss en dmocrates.


Il serait sans doute plus appropri de parler du nazisme qui a thoris le principe d'une race suprieure si tu veux parler du racisme inhrent au FN. Et il y a plus sournois que le FN. 

John Ralston Saul disait dj dans les annes 80 que Mussolini avait gagn la guerre. Un documentaire intitul "Trump et le coup d'tat des multinationales" a t diffus sur Arte il y a deux ans environ sur ce sujet. Selon lui, le systme nolibral reprend les grands principes de gouvernance du fascisme, notamment le corporatisme qui a t thoris par Mussolini avec la moiti des intellectuels italiens. C'est ainsi qu'il parle de nofascisme.



> L'individu ne peut pas tre la source de lgitimit dans la socit.
> 
> Seul l'intrt personnel est lgitime.
> Seuls les groupements d'intrts sont lgitimes.
> 
> Le corporatisme dsigne le contrle d'un Etat ou d'un organisme par des groupements d'intrts.


Ajoutons y l'autoritarisme, les rpressions policires aveugles pour dcourager toute forme de manifestation, une gouvernance dictatoriale qui mprise le rle du parlement, et nous voyons se dessiner le visage de Jupiter, grand gourou de la thorie du ruissellement qui utilise cette fable obscne pour accrotre toujours plus les bnfices des multinationales et groupements d'intrts au dtriment du peuple et des services publics.

J'avais fait un post un peu enflamm ici sur ce documentaire, estomaqu par cette grille de lecture trs pertinente et sous le coup des rpressions aveugles contre les gilets jaunes, les lyceens  genoux, les mains sur la tte, les lois liberticides dont le projet de loi d'interdire de filmer dans les manifestations, j'ai commenc une liste de correspondance avec le systme de gouvernance Macron. C'tait un premier jet, un peu brouillon, mais depuis les choses n'ont fait qu'empirer.

Qui sont ces gens qui nous parlent de rpublique et qui ont totalement escamot le dbat dmocratique. Quels sont les projets de Macron, mise  part la retraite  65 ans et quelques mesures d'aides contre l'inflation ? On ne sait pas. Et quel projet de socit, rien, nada. Pas de projet c'est plus simple, a sera dmerdez-vous dans la jungle nolibrale et ne comptez pas sur moi sauf pour quelques petits chques distribus pisodiquement aux plus pauvres pour faire le grand seigneur. Ah si il faudra travailler plus, toujours et encore plus. C'est pas nouveau, c'est le mme discours de la droite depuis toujours mais cette fois-ci, pour donner l'exemple, les plus dfavoriss sont condamns au travail forc. Les mcontents discuteront avec les LBD et les lacrymos. Au passage, je vois bien lisabeth Borne endosser le costume de Margaret Thatcher, a lui va comme un gant. La belle poque !

Enfin voil, RN vs Ensemble/LREM c'est nonazisme contre nofascisme si l'on y regarde d'un peu plus prs. Les slogans des nolibraux sont cependant plus pernicieux, bass sur le There Is No Alternative because mondialisation et comptitivit, le mme slogan depuis toujours, qui nous rappelle que l'tre humain doit tre gouvern par l'conomie et non l'inverse. Et nous voil revenu au point dpart : L'individu ne peut pas tre la source de lgitimit dans la socit, seuls les intrts sont lgitimes. 

La violence sociale et la prcarit engendre par cette politique ne fait qu'accentuer le manque d'empathie, l'individualisme, le repli sur soi, et donc le sectarisme et le racisme. Voil comment Marine le Pen a fait un score historique de prs de 42%  la prsidentielle. Comme quoi voter LREM n'est donc pas s'opposer  l'essor du RN.

Bien entendu je n'aurais pas parl de nofascisme sans tre aiguill par l'ami John, je n'y aurait pas pens. Mais voil, tous les indices sont concordants, tous les faits sont concordants, les techniques de gouvernances sont concordantes. Et puis on ne peut pas l'accuser d'tre un marginal disjonct quand on lit son CV



> Saul a un impact croissant sur la pense politique et conomique dans de nombreux pays. Dclar un prophte par le magazine TIME, il est inclus dans la liste prestigieuse de lUtne Reader, des 100 plus grands penseurs et visionnaires du monde. Ses 14 uvres ont t traduites en 27 langues dans 36 pays.
> ...
> Il est Compagnon de lOrdre du Canada, Membre de lOrdre de lOntario, Chevalier de lOrdre des Arts et des Lettres de France. Ses 19 doctorats honorifiques vont de lUniversit McGill et lUniversit du Qubec (UQAM),  Montral,  Herzen Universit pdagogique dtat de Saint-Ptersbourg, en Russie.

----------


## Pyramidev

Usul et Ostpolitik voquent les reproches de Jean-Luc Mlenchon envers l'abstention, puis raillent la campagne de la Macronie et appellent  voter V comme Vean-Luc :

----------


## Pyramidev

Lien vers les rsultats du second tour des lections lgislatives (incomplets  l'heure o je publie ce message) :

https://www.resultats-elections.inte...s-2022/FE.html

----------


## Pyramidev

On a la confirmation que Christophe Castaner est vaincu :



Source : https://www.resultats-elections.inte...004/00402.html

Une musique en hommage  l'poque o il tait ministre de l'intrieur :



On a la confirmation que Brigitte Bourguignon a perdu aussi, de justesse :



Source : https://www.resultats-elections.inte...062/06206.html

Edit 23h15 : on a la confirmation que Amlie De Montchalin a perdu :



Source : https://www.resultats-elections.inte...091/09106.html

----------


## Pyramidev

Rsultats encore incomplets :



Personne n'a la majorit absolue.
La grande surprise est le nombre lev de siges du Rassemblement National.

Si Ensemble et Les Rpublicains s'allient, cette alliance aura la majorit absolue. Mais Les Rpublicains ne semblent pas vouloir d'une telle alliance. Voici la dclaration de Christian Jacob :



J'espre qu'ils ne s'allieront pas.

----------


## Pyramidev

Les rsultats complets du second tour des lgislatives viennent d'arriver :







Source : https://www.resultats-elections.inte...s-2022/FE.html

----------


## foetus

Donc en rsum  ::mrgreen:: , on a dans l'ordre dcroissant les partis ayant le + de dputs :
les abstentionnistesE. Macron avec Ensemble (LOUL)FN/ RN

Donc E. Macron va poursuivre sa politique comme si rien ne s'est pass (il n'a plus la majorit absolue  289), mme si Les Rpublicains (LR) ont dj annonc "tre dans l'opposition" : on verra bien mais cela sent "la marmotte qui met le chocolat dans le papier d'alu" (<-  ::aie:: )

----------


## Gunny

> Quelqu'un de plus pos serait certainement pass  la trappe. a me fait juste mal que la gauche doive faire autant d'effort alors que l'extrme-droite arrive 3me en ne levant pas le petit doigt


Je m'auto-quote parce que a reste ma principale raction. Le RN, parti raciste et corrompu, continue d'amasser les rsultats en se tournant les pouces. La lueur d'espoir dans tout a c'est que Zemmous s'est cass la gueule, donc j'ai espoir que la plupart des votes RN ne sont pas forcment dus au racisme et nationalisme. On dit que c'est souvent la campagne qui vote RN mais ici on voit que les circonscriptions campagnardes ont vot un peu partout. RN a l'air d'avoir fait un bon score dans beaucoup de circonscriptions assez huppes, ce qui ne m'tonne pas. Je note que le Sud a vot assez massivement pour RN alors qu'ils sont en premire ligne du rchauffement climatique (dont RN n'en a rien  faire).

Concernant la majorit, les programmes de LR et Ensemble tant virtuellement identiques, je ne vois pas beaucoup d'obstacles  un arrangement  ce niveau-l. LR va certainement vouloir monnayer cher son soutien. L'autre possibilit est qu'ils refusent d'tre associs  Macron car il est maintenant empoisonn et ils vont donc rester immaculs pour la prochaine lection.

Flicitations tout de mme  la NUPES, arrivs deuximes loin devant le RN (mais aussi loin derrire Ensemble). Puissent-ils faire du bruit durant ce quinquennat.

----------


## halaster08

> Je m'auto-quote parce que a reste ma principale raction. Le RN, parti raciste et corrompu, continue d'amasser les rsultats en se tournant les pouces.


C'est bien triste en effet
J'ai not aussi que bien que beaucoup de Macroniste se soit fait jecter, ceux qui sont accuss de viol ont gagn haut la main ...
Je ne comprends vraiment pas le vote des gens  ::weird::

----------


## DevTroglodyte

> Concernant la majorit, les programmes de LR et Ensemble tant virtuellement identiques, je ne vois pas beaucoup d'obstacles  un arrangement  ce niveau-l. LR va certainement vouloir monnayer cher son soutien. L'autre possibilit est qu'ils refusent d'tre associs  Macron car il est maintenant empoisonn et ils vont donc rester immaculs pour la prochaine lection.


Oui, a sent un certain nombre d'absentions de leur part, sauf sur des trucs vraiment critiques qu'ils monnaieront cher, vu qu'ils sont en position de force.




> Flicitations tout de mme  la NUPES, arrivs deuximes loin devant le RN (mais aussi loin derrire Ensemble). Puissent-ils faire du bruit durant ce quinquennat.


En esprant qu'ils ne se dsintgrent pas en cours de route, il y a quand mme des divergences dans cette coalition. L'idal serait que a finisse par fusionner en un seul parti (o du coup on aurait plutot des _courants_ divergents), mais l, je rve un peu  ::aie::

----------


## OrthodoxWindows

> C'est bien triste en effet
> J'ai not aussi que bien que beaucoup de Macroniste se soit fait jecter, ceux qui sont accuss de viol ont gagn haut la main ...
> Je ne comprends vraiment pas le vote des gens


Ce qui me choque, c'est surtout que Vran ne se soit pas fait jecter, car dans son cas, il s'agit de mauvaises dcisions (je pse normment mes mots) prises dans le cadre de la fonction.
Pour Darmanin, ce qui est choquant est surtout les violences policires qui ont t commises dans le cadre de sa fonction, et les viols qu'il a potentiellement commis dans une fonction prcdente. Une affaire relevant de la sphre prive, mme trs grave, ne rend pas un lu destituable, sauf dans le cas d'une collusion avec la fonction.

Ce n'est pas pour autant que je pourrait voter sans me poser de question pour un lu accus de viol (ou de n'importe quoi d'autre commis dans un cadre prive), mais je trouve absurde de s'en prendre  ceux qui ne s'en posent pas.

----------


## OrthodoxWindows

> Je m'auto-quote parce que a reste ma principale raction. Le RN, parti *raciste et corrompu*, continue d'amasser les rsultats en se tournant les pouces. La lueur d'espoir dans tout a c'est que Zemmous s'est cass la gueule, donc j'ai espoir que la plupart des votes RN ne sont pas forcment dus au racisme et nationalisme. On dit que c'est souvent la campagne qui vote RN mais ici on voit que les circonscriptions campagnardes ont vot un peu partout. RN a l'air d'avoir fait un bon score dans beaucoup de circonscriptions assez huppes, ce qui ne m'tonne pas. Je note que le Sud a vot assez massivement pour RN alors qu'ils sont en premire ligne du rchauffement climatique (dont RN n'en a rien  faire).


Plutt xnophobe. Ce qui explique les bon scores du RN en outre-mer (y compris en Mayotte, avec pourtant plus de 90% de musulmans). Aprs, c'est vrai que la xnophobie entraine systmatiquement le racisme. Mais cela est aussi valable pour le mpris de classe. Je rappelle qu'au USA, les afro-amricain sont arriv en mme temps que les euro-amricains ; le racisme  leur encontre dcoule donc d'un mpris de classe, puisque les afro-amricains sont en moyennes plus pauvres. Et le mpris de classe c'est exactement la spcialit de Macron  ::aie:: .

Pur le rchauffement climatique, cela n'a rien  voir ; j'avais vu une carte du pourcentage de gens aux .-U. qui pense que le rchauffement climatique nuira aux gens et/ou leur nuira personnellement, et peu de temps aprs, une carte des consquences du RC aux .-U.. Le comt o le RC est valu comme ayant le plus de consquences  l'avenir fait partie des comts ou le moins de gens pensent que le RC leur nuira personnellement (il me semble que c'est un comt en Alabama) ; a contrario, le comt ou le plus de gens pensent que le RC leur nuira personnellement est l'un des seuls comts ou l'impact du RC est valu quasi-nul  ::?:  (il s'agit d'un comt appartenant aux Sioux).




> Flicitations tout de mme  la NUPES, arrivs deuximes loin devant le RN (mais aussi loin derrire Ensemble). Puissent-ils faire du bruit durant ce quinquennat.


Cela dpend de la ligne directrice, et de la cohrence des propos. Ce qu'une partie des franais veulent, c'est une politique volontariste de lutte contre les ingalits social, et pour l'cologie (et un ralentissement de la croissance). Pas une stupide lutte no-fmino-anti-racisto-LGBTo. Si la NUPES parvient  trouver un discours cohrent sur ces sujets, de nombreux abstentionnistes vont probablement se rveiller.

----------


## sanderbe

Bonjour, 

Excellent score 89 siges + quelques allis pour le RN  :8O: 

C'est environ 15  17% des siges . C'est plutt un bon dbut de reprsentativit des souhaits de votes des franais.  :;):

----------


## foetus

> Si la NUPES parvient  trouver un discours cohrent sur ces sujets, de nombreux abstentionnistes vont probablement se rveiller.


Je pense que les abstentionnistes ne vont pas voter parce que les choix importants politiques n'appartiennent plus  la France.

Pourquoi on a supprim des lits d'hopitaux pendant le COVID ? politique europenne
Pourquoi EDF est en train de se faire dmanteler et les franais payent plus cher l'lectricit ? politique europenne
Pourquoi la France ne peut pas vraiment ractiver la filire bl/ crale face  la crise Ukraine ? politique europenne

Et pendant les lections prsidentielles, on a bien vu que JL Mlenchon et M. Le Pen ne veulent pas le pouvoir mais vraiment.
M. Le Pen a tellement gagn le jackpot avec ces 89 dputs qu'elle quitte la prsidence du RN pour choyer "son magot".

@Jon Shannow  n'arrte pas de dire que le problme ce n'est pas E. Macron, mais ceux qui ne votent pas ou ne votent pas 1 autre politique.
Il n'y a que lui qui veut le pouvoir rellement.

Prochaine chance : 31 juillet avec le pass sanitaire. Parce que la France est toujours en double tat d'urgence : sanitaire et scuritaire.
On verra ce que le NUPES et le RN vont valoir comme opposition.

----------


## ABCIWEB

Salut,

Gros bug dans les tableurs de McKinsey, les prvisions taient fausses et les rserves de voix LREM n'existaient pas. Ou alors le cas tait dsespr et ils ont fait de la propagande pour influencer les lecteurs indcis qui devraient se ranger dans cette majorit indiscutable, et en mme temps pour dmotiver les opposants en les incitant  ne pas se dplacer pour une cause perdue d'avance. Sans effet cette fois-ci car la coupe tait pleine.

J'ai regard l'mission de LCI suite aux rsultats des lgislatives avec entre autre Franoise Degois, Yves Thrard et Jean Michel Aphatie. Quelques extraits que je trouve intressants :




> L'histoire de la crise des gilets jaunes n'a pas t rgle dans notre pays. Personne n'a russi  dcrypter ce mouvement, qui a t diffus, qui a t une colre sourde, qui a dstabilis ce pays. Est-ce que ces lections lgislatives ne sont pas le produit de cela, et la continuation du dgagisme qui a t entam en 2017.


Macron a simplement russi  stopper les manifestations, mais il n'a rgl aucun problme de fond. Sa seule rponse a t la hausse de la prime d'activit qui ne profite qu' une petite partie de la population. Fidle  stratgie, il a donn une miette tout en continuant sa politique d'austrit, en augmentant les conditions d'attribution des allocations chmage, en prvoyant d'augmenter l'ge de dpart  la retraite, en instaurant des indemnisations maximales aux prud'hommes pour faciliter les licenciements au dtriment des salaris, et maintenant en instaurant le travail forc pour les allocataires du RSA. 

Toute sa politique est uniquement oriente vers plus de travail quelque soit les conditions et la rmunration de ce travail. Rien pour plus de justice sociale, du nuclaire en guise de principale politique environnementale, et la destruction des service publics, ducation et sant y compris, comme projets d'avenir. Dans ces conditions il est logique que le dgagisme soit de retour, la coupe est pleine.




> En France aujourd'hui s'installe des forces contestatrices avec la volont d'une autre politique, le sentiment que plier devant les lois du march, plier devant les contraintes des marchs financiers, tout cela est insupportable, et au fond, le RN et LFI sont les outils de cette volont qui est inscrite dans le peuple franais... Ce rsultat exprime de manire majoritaire dans les urnes lors de ces lgislatives des courants de pense contestataires des politiques qui sont menes depuis 30 ans.


Effectivement, il ne faut pas oublier que l'essor du RN s'est fait avec Marine Le Pen lorsqu'elle a modifi son discours (essentiellement raciste avec le pre) en reprenant bon nombre de mesures prcdemment soutenues par la gauche radicale avec un programme plus protectionniste. Bien entendu on peut tre dubitatif concernant ses engagements sociaux. Ses lments de langage contre l'assistanat sont identiques  ceux de LR et de LREM (un pognon de dingue disait Macron), on parle bien d'assistanat et non pas de redistribution, de cohsion sociale. Nanmoins elle symbolise pour ses lecteurs, tout comme LFI dans le camp oppos, une volont de raffirmation du rle du politique contre la toute puissance les lobbies nolibraux. Il est donc logique de comptabiliser les voix du RN et celles de NUPES (surtout LFI et les communistes) comme deux blocs d'opposition  la dictature nolibrale.




> ...Macron ce n'est pas de la mdiocrit, c'est de la perversion... En gros il y aurait ce centre et ce cercle de la raison, et tout le reste serait folie, populisme, excs, irresponsabilit. C'est cette binarit qu' install Macron, une binarit castratrice qui a provoqu ce rsultat.


Le dernier sketch de Macron sur le tarmac de l'aroport juste avant les lections est un bon rsumer de cette caricature. Il a voulu rejouer Top Gun, en demandant au peuple de soutenir inconditionnellement le super hro sauveur de la France contre les forces du mal avant de partir  la guerre.

Cette propagande grossire emprunte  la fois  l'autoritarisme (rgime politique qui par divers moyens, propagande, encadrement de la population, rpression, cherche la soumission et l'obissance de la socit), et au totalitarisme dans lequel les opposants au parti unique (du centre de la raison) sont considrs comme des ennemis de la socit. Et cette binarit qui oppose bien et mal est un systme de pense dichotomique qui figure en premire place dans la liste des distorsions cognitives "qui entretiennent des motions ngatives et qui contribuent ainsi aux troubles motionnels tels que la dpression et l'anxit ainsi qu'aux troubles de la personnalit".

Cet taux idologique pervers qui promet toujours plus de prcarit ne pouvait pas perdurer ternellement sans raction dans les urnes. D'autant plus que l'on a vu un pacte rpublicain  gomtrie trs variable, voqu  l'envie lorsqu'il a t question du second tour des prsidentielles mais absent des lgislatives quand il s'agissait de prendre position entre LFI et RN.



> Emmanuel Marcon l'a voulu en ne donnant pas de consigne de vote et en mettant sur le mme pied Mlenchon et Le Pen. Il a bris lui-mme la pacte rpublicain.


Cela explique le score du RN. Les lecteurs ne se sont pas dplacs en masse pour faire barrage au RN, ni LREM, et donc pas non plus NUPES car il y a une limite  prendre les gens pour des cons. Certains lecteurs LREM ont mme vot RN pour faire barrage  NUPES tandis que certains lecteurs NUPES ont vot RN pour faire barrage  LREM. source



> En cas de duel Nupes-RN dans leur circonscription, les lecteurs ayant vot pour un ou une candidate Ensemble au premier tour se sont abstenus  37 %, ont vot Nupes  36 % et RN  27 %.
> 
> En cas de duel Ensemble-RN dans leur circonscription, les lecteurs ayant vot pour un ou une candidate Nupes au premier tour se sont abstenus  45 %, ont vot pour le ou la candidate Ensemble  31 %, et pour le ou la candidate RN  24 %.


De son ct, la droute LREM peut s'expliquer par un front anti Macron, entre autre certains lecteurs RN, ceux que Mlenchon appelle "les fchs pas facho", ont aussi vots majoritairement NUPES pour faire barrage  Macron.



> Pendant la campagne de l'entre-deux-tours, Jean-Luc Mlenchon, conscient du manque de rserves de voix de ses candidats, en avait ainsi appel aux abstentionnistes et  certains lecteurs du RN,  fchs mais pas fachos , pour renverser les candidats macronistes. Si la mobilisation des abstentionnistes a chou, celle des lecteurs RN a relativement fonctionn : 44 % d'entre eux ont vot pour le candidat Nupes au second tour, contre 19 % seulement pour la majorit sortante.


Au final, cette assemble est plus reprsentative de l'lectorat franais. Cacher le RN en le privant de reprsentants  l'assemble tait anti dmocratique et malsain, mieux vaut regarder les choses en face. Macron va tenter des alliances  droite et possiblement une dissolution de l'assemble nationale dans un an (dlai minimum pour la dissoudre aprs son lection, selon les journalistes de LCI), autant dire que l'on va revivre une campagne lectorale larve durant un an minimum,  moins qu'il arrive  absorber totalement le LR. Mais  part Cop qui ferait tout pour r exister, les autres responsables LR n'y sont aujourd'hui pas favorables, pas envie de monter sur le Titanic. Quant au 49/3 il est limit  deux fois par an (toujours selon les journalistes de LCI), Macron ne devra pas gaspiller ses cartouches.

Mme si la France vote majoritairement  droite, je suis nanmoins satisfait que le bloc nolibral sorte largement affaibli de ces lections. Cette idologie malsaine et perverse de soumission aux intrts financiers n'est ni compatible avec la cohsion sociale, ni avec la protection sociale notamment les systmes ducatifs et de sant, ni avec des avances environnementales sensibles, ni avec la sant mentale. Et puis il existe quand mme un nombre non ngligeable d'lecteurs du RN plus fchs que fachos, ce qui est aussi une bonne nouvelle.

Mention spciale pour Quatennens et Ruffin, largement rlus, ainsi qu' Rachel Keke, femme de chambre qui se dfinit comme "fministe" et "dfenseuse des gilets jaunes". Peu importe les diplmes, autant faire confiance  des gens vivants et combatifs plutt qu'aux croque-mort nolibraux diplms fossoyeurs des services publics. Tout s'est bien pass aussi dans ma circonscription (1re circonscription du Puy-de-Dme) o Marianne Maximi LFI a ject la dpute LREM.

Donc globalement c'tait une bonne soire. Et puis, mettre une grosse claque au prtentieux Macron, l'intouchable et mprisant Jupiter qui dcide de tout pour tout le monde avec les rsultats que l'on sait et ses projets pour faire pire, quel pied  ::lol::  Le foutage de gueule en toute impunit n'avait que trop durer.

----------


## Gunny

> Tout s'est bien pass aussi dans ma circonscription (1re circonscription du Puy-de-Dme) o Marianne Maximi LFI a ject la dpute LREM.


Ma circonscription a eu un second tour RN/NUPES et malheureusement on a eu droit au RN... Je ne suis pas plus tonn que a, c'est une circonscription traditionnellement trs conservatrice (beaucoup de bourgeois et de retraits), mais je me console avec le fait que malgr tout le score tait relativement serr.
En tout cas le manque de front rpublicain face au RN est rvlateur de la vraie position du RN sur les questions sociales. Il est vident que ceux qui profitent de la politique de Macron ont bien plus peur de la gauche que de l'extrme-droite.

----------


## halaster08

> et possiblement une dissolution de l'assemble nationale dans un an (dlai minimum pour la dissoudre aprs son lection, selon les journalistes de LCI)


Moi j'ai entendu qu'il pouvait le faire ds maintenant (mais que ce sera pas une ide il risquerait un plus gros vote sanction), le dlai d'un an s'appliquant entre deux dissolution, l elle n'a pas t dissoute mais renouvele.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Moi j'ai entendu qu'il pouvait le faire ds maintenant (mais que ce sera pas une ide il risquerait un plus gros vote sanction), le dlai d'un an s'appliquant entre deux dissolution, l elle n'a pas t dissoute mais renouvele.


En effet, il pourrait. Mais, c'est  double tranchant.  ::aie::

----------


## ONTAYG

> En effet, il pourrait. Mais, c'est  double tranchant.


Pas obligatoirement, il pourrait jouer sur le fait que NUPES a vendu une gauche runi pour le bien des Franais mais en fait une fois runi chacun reprend sa place et chacun pour sa gueule. Comme quoi il ne sont donc pas mieux que les autres et qu'ils ne pensent qu' leur gueule.

Pour info avant les critiques, je ne vote pas spcialement sur un parti mais sur des ides et sur ce que je trouve le mieux, un coup cela peut tre gauche, un coup droite etc ...

ONTAYG

----------


## Jon Shannow

Je rponds  a, parce que, pour une raison qui m'chappe, je suis impliqu.




> Je pense que les abstentionnistes ne vont pas voter parce que les choix importants politiques n'appartiennent plus  la France.


Ha oui ? 



> Pourquoi on a supprim des lits d'hopitaux pendant le COVID ? politique europenne


 Et volont politique franaise



> Pourquoi EDF est en train de se faire dmanteler et les franais payent plus cher l'lectricit ? politique europenne


 Et volont politique franaise



> Pourquoi la France ne peut pas vraiment ractiver la filire bl/ crale face  la crise Ukraine ? politique europenne


 Tiens, c'est marrant, mais l'Italie le fait !  L'Italie aurait-elle quitter l'UE ?  :8O: 




> Et pendant les lections prsidentielles, on a bien vu que JL Mlenchon et M. Le Pen ne veulent pas le pouvoir mais vraiment.


Pour MLP, j'ai en effet un doute sur sa relle volont de gouverner, mais pour JLM, je ne vois pas ce qui te permet de dire a.




> @Jon Shannow  n'arrte pas de dire que le problme ce n'est pas E. Macron, mais ceux qui ne votent pas ou ne votent pas 1 autre politique.
> Il n'y a que lui qui veut le pouvoir rellement.


Tu crois vraiment a ? Je peux te dire qu'Hidalgo et Pecresse la voulait la place. Et je suis sur que JLM aussi.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Pas obligatoirement, il pourrait jouer sur le fait que NUPES a vendu une gauche runi pour le bien des Franais mais en fait une fois runi chacun reprend sa place et chacun pour sa gueule. Comme quoi il ne sont donc pas mieux que les autres et qu'ils ne pensent qu' leur gueule.
> 
> Pour info avant les critiques, je ne vote pas spcialement sur un parti mais sur des ides et sur ce que je trouve le mieux, un coup cela peut tre gauche, un coup droite etc ...
> 
> ONTAYG


Oui, mais quand on voit comment Horizon (le parti d'Edouard Philippe) se comporte vis  vis de LREM dans Ensemble, le retour de bton serait direct  ::mouarf::

----------


## pmithrandir

Ontayg, je ne pense pas qu une alliance doivent passer par une intgration totale.
On le voit souvent dans le monde. Des formations politiques proches s allient, mais restent distinctes.

Je n y vois rien d trange.

Pour ma part j attends toujours de savoir qui sera vraiment mon dput.

3 voix d ecart... a fait peu!

----------


## pmithrandir

Dissolution ou pas dissolution.

Je pensais la chose impossible mais en lisant la constitution je ne vois pas ce qui bloquerait.
"
ARTICLE 12.
Le Prsident de la Rpublique peut, aprs consultation du Premier ministre et des prsidents des assembles, prononcer la dissolution de l'Assemble nationale.

Les lections gnrales ont lieu vingt jours au moins et quarante jours au plus aprs la dissolution.

L'Assemble nationale se runit de plein droit le deuxime jeudi qui suit son lection. Si cette runion a lieu en dehors de la priode prvue pour la session ordinaire, une session est ouverte de droit pour une dure de quinze jours.

Il ne peut tre procd  une nouvelle dissolution dans l'anne qui suit ces lections."

On de dit pas les lections mais ces lections. La rfrence est donc directe a une lection suite a une dissolution je pense.

----------


## virginieh

Reste qu'une dissolution maintenant aurait peu de sens.
Le rsultat serait sensiblement le mme et les carts sans doute pas  l'avantage de Macron.
Attendre un ou 2 ans, et dissoudre si la NUPES explose serait beaucoup plus logique.
Pour l'heure il peu encore ngocier au cas par cas, avec les LRs pour passer pas mal de ses lois vu que leurs ides sont proches (pour pas dire identiques ) sur pas mal de points.

----------


## ABCIWEB

> Ma circonscription a eu un second tour RN/NUPES et malheureusement on a eu droit au RN... Je ne suis pas plus tonn que a, c'est une circonscription traditionnellement trs conservatrice (beaucoup de bourgeois et de retraits), mais je me console avec le fait que malgr tout le score tait relativement serr.
> En tout cas le manque de front rpublicain face au RN est rvlateur de la vraie position du RN sur les questions sociales. Il est vident que ceux qui profitent de la politique de Macron ont bien plus peur de la gauche que de l'extrme-droite.


Oui c'est certain qu'ils ont bien plus peur de la gauche que de l'extrme droite et ils ont raison. J'entendais d'ailleurs  la radio que Macron n'exclue pas de passer des accords avec le FN pour tel ou tel projet, mme si videmment il privilgiera LR son parti frre d'o viennent de nombreux ministres.

Mlenchon a russi deux choses: une union de la gauche qui tiendra ce qu'elle tiendra mais c'est dj un exploit qui rpondait  l'attente d'une trs forte majorit des sympathisants, et aussi indirectement d'obtenir de fait une proportionnelle qui remet le parlement au centre du dbat politique. J'entendais  la radio que c'tait le cas pour une crasante majorit des pays europens et c'est trs bien ainsi. Macron a us des travers de la cinquime rpublique comme personne auparavant, la dmocratie ne consiste pas  lire un dictateur et des dputs play mobiles une fois tous les cinq ans. 

Il sera intressant de voir les alliances de circonstance qui clarifieront un peu le paysage politique. Un peu seulement car pour garder leur identit les partis pourront toujours s'opposer sous diffrents prtextes, mais sur le principe cela permettra peut-tre aux franais de s'intresser un peu plus  la politique en voyant qui vote quoi.

----------


## halaster08

> Mlenchon a russi deux choses


Il a aussi russi a montr le vrai visage de la Macronie:
- le front rpublicain qui ne tient que quand il s'agit de demander aux autres de voter pour eux pas l'inverse
- aprs l'avoir compltement ddiabolis, les alliances possible avec le RN

----------


## Gunny

> Il a aussi russi a montr le vrai visage de la Macronie:
> - le front rpublicain qui ne tient que quand il s'agit de demander aux autres de voter pour eux pas l'inverse
> - aprs l'avoir compltement ddiabolis, les alliances possible avec le RN


Et a marche aussi dans l'autre sens : il va tre plus difficile pour le RN de se poser en anti-systme. Or le RN repose en grande partie sur ces votant qui croient voter RN pour "faire chier", en contestation du systme actuel.

----------


## ONTAYG

> Or le RN repose en grande partie sur ces votant qui croient voter RN pour "faire chier", en contestation du systme actuel.


Tu es sr de cela ? Je ne crois pas.

----------


## Gunny

C'est en tout cas la principale image que le RN tente de se donner depuis Marine Le Pen.

----------


## Gunny

A propos, j'ai trouv un rapport de l'ipsos sur la sociologie de l'lectorat (y compris abstentionnistes) aux lgislatives : https://www.ipsos.com/fr-fr/legislat...-de-lelectorat

----------


## escartefigue

> Et a marche aussi dans l'autre sens : il va tre plus difficile pour le RN de se poser en anti-systme. Or le RN repose en grande partie sur ces votant qui croient voter RN pour "faire chier", en contestation du systme actuel.


J'ai plutt l'impression que le vote contestataire est du cot Mlenchon et que le vote Le Pen reste essentiellement un vote xnophobe, ce qui change, c'est qu'il est dcomplex. L'amalgame inscurit = immigration que nous vendent les Le Pen pre puis fille depuis des lustres a malheureusement russi  faire son chemin.

----------


## ONTAYG

> le vote Le Pen reste essentiellement un vote xnophobe


Personnellement ce n'est pas mon parti, mais je connais des gens qui ont vot RN et c'est loin d'tre des xnphobes, les temps ont chang.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> J'ai plutt l'impression que le vote contestataire est du cot Mlenchon et que le vote Le Pen reste essentiellement un vote xnophobe, ce qui change, c'est qu'il est dcomplex. L'amalgame inscurit = immigration que nous vendent les Le Pen pre puis fille depuis des lustres a malheureusement russi  faire son chemin.


Je ne suis pas sr que ce soit l'inscurit le principal choix du RN pour les classes populaires, mais bien l'immigration. Ce qui se comprend, puisque ce sont les populations qui sont le plus mis en concurrence.

C'est bien ce qui se reflte depuis des annes, le PC a perdu son lectorat ouvrier historique  partir du moment o ils sont entrs dans le "vivre ensemble" au dtriment de la dfense des travailleurs franais cher  Marchais, qui, lui, avait compris que l'immigration est un outil du capitalisme.

----------


## micka132

> J'ai plutt l'impression que le vote contestataire est du cot Mlenchon et que le vote Le Pen reste essentiellement un vote xnophobe, ce qui change, c'est qu'il est dcomplex. L'amalgame inscurit = immigration que nous vendent les Le Pen pre puis fille depuis des lustres a malheureusement russi  faire son chemin.


Quand tu considres que le systme est xnophile, et que tu es xnophobe, tu fais bien un vote contestataire en votant pour un partie annonant vouloir rduire l'immigration.

Par ailleurs pourquoi faudrait-il est d'avantage complex par une xnophobie que par une xnophilie?

Et dans la mme veine pourquoi le simple fait d'voquer l'immigration fait de toi un xnophobe? La quasi totalit de la plante est-elle xnophobe?

----------


## totozor

> Et dans la mme veine pourquoi le simple fait d'voquer l'immigration fait de toi un xnophobe? La quasi totalit de la plante est-elle xnophobe?


Ce n'est pas le cas, ceux qui encouragent  l'acceuil des rfugis de guerre ne le sont pas.
Parce qu'une bonne partie des xnophobes associent tous leurs maux  Biden aux trangers

La vrit, les xnophobes sont trs souvent racistes.
J'ai vcu plus de la moiti de ma vie  l'tranger (Pays-Bas, Qubec, Belgique), pourtant je ne suis jamais un problme pour les gens avec qui j'en parle.
C'est une autre histoire pour les noirs, les arabes et les trangers qui ne parlent pas (encore) bien franais.

Quelle est ma vrit?
Je me suis enrichi des ces trangers, de leurs histoires, de leurs cultures, de leur point de vue sur la vie/le monde/etc.
Pourtant des que j'ouvre la bouche  leur propos ils me corrigent et je l'en remercie.

PS : vous pouvez remplacer trangers par LGBT / handicaps / neuro atypiques / vieux a marche aussi bien

----------


## escartefigue

> Quand tu considres que le systme est xnophile, et que tu es xnophobe, tu fais bien un vote contestataire en votant pour un partie annonant vouloir rduire l'immigration.
> 
> Par ailleurs pourquoi faudrait-il est d'avantage complex par une xnophobie que par une xnophilie?
> 
> Et dans la mme veine pourquoi le simple fait d'voquer l'immigration fait de toi un xnophobe? La quasi totalit de la plante est-elle xnophobe?


La xnophilie a n'existe pas.
La xnophobie c'est le refus de l'tranger non pas pour ce qu'il a fait, mais juste parce qu'il est tranger.
Les non xnophobes jugent les gens non pas en fonction de leur origine, mais de leur parcours, de ce qu'ils ont fait.
Ce ne sont pas des xnophiles, juste des cartsiens.

----------


## micka132

> Les non xnophobes jugent les gens non pas en fonction de leur origine, mais de leur parcours, de ce qu'ils ont fait.
> Ce ne sont pas des xnophiles, juste des cartsiens.


Tu veux dire que lorsque l'on dit "l'immigration est une chance pour la France" on parle de gens bien identifis et dont on peut mesurer toute la qualit de leurs parcours? Donc en toute logique dire que ce sont des chances pour la France.




> La xnophobie c'est le refus de l'tranger non pas pour ce qu'il a fait, mais juste parce qu'il est tranger.


99.99% des gens rentrent dans cette dfinition en fonction du contexte.

----------


## sanderbe

Bonsoir, 




> J'ai plutt l'impression que le vote contestataire est du cot Mlenchon et que le vote Le Pen reste essentiellement un vote xnophobe, ce qui change, c'est qu'il est dcomplex. L'amalgame inscurit = immigration que nous vendent les Le Pen pre puis fille depuis des lustres a malheureusement russi  faire son chemin.


Le vote RN (de mon point de vu de Belge ^^) est un vote de ras le bol . 

Ce que la population pense :

> ras le bol d'une immigration incontrle
> ras le bol du poids conomique de personnes qui se retrouvent a vivre au crochet de la socit
> ras le bol des dpenses qu'on doit engranger pour ces personnes, tout en sachant que les rsultats ne suivent pas
> ras le bol du "dpecage" qui se produit

En exemple :

> ras le bol d'une immigration incontrle = le migrant qu'on voit arriver par boat people complet , les bidons villes ici et la, les squattes ici et la .
> ras le bol du poids conomique de personnes qui se retrouvent a vivre au crochet de la socit = On se retrouve avec des situations totalement absurdes. Un migrant de 40 ou 50 ans qui arrive en Europe, touchera la mme retraite qu'un agriculteur ou qu'un ouvrier ... L'un n'aura quasiment jamais travaill de sa vie voir pas du tout. Le second aura trim 40 ou 45 ans . Ce qui cre un profond sentiment dinjustice et de colre. On se retrouve  donner gracieusement  une personne qui n'a pas particip  un systme.
> ras le bol des dpenses qu'on doit engranger pour ces personnes, tout en sachant que les rsultats ne suivent pas = On dpense des fortunes, pourtant il y a toujours plus de migrant pauvres ... En allant jusqu' au bout d'un idologie totalement absurde, on demande au continent africain de venir en Europe en appauvrissant les europens ? 
> ras le bol du "dpecage" qui se produit = Cela ne choque personne d'aller pomper des mdecins africains et de participer  la destruction du systme de sant des pays africains ??? Dans le mme temps en Europe on ne forme plus assez de professionnels de sant ... Rsultat le systme de sant s'autodtruit aussi ^^ Bravo le capitalisme  ::bravo:: 

Les thses wokistes tentes de dcrdibiliser les votes nationalistes . Les primtriques VS les mondialistes en somme.




> Personnellement ce n'est pas mon parti, mais je connais des gens qui ont vot RN et c'est loin d'tre des xnphobes, les temps ont chang.


Le RN a de son vote dans tous les milieux . Mme dans des quartiers populaires , j'en serais pas tonn !




> Quand tu considres que le systme est xnophile, et que tu es xnophobe, tu fais bien un vote contestataire en votant pour un partie annonant vouloir rduire l'immigration.
> 
> Par ailleurs pourquoi faudrait-il est d'avantage complex par une xnophobie que par une xnophilie?
> 
> Et dans la mme veine pourquoi le simple fait d'voquer l'immigration fait de toi un xnophobe? La quasi totalit de la plante est-elle xnophobe?


Les thses wokistes sont elles mmes xnophobes ... Les natifs deviennent eux mmes des "trangers" dans le territoire dont ils sont originaires, en leur imposant une culture / des uses et coutumes venus d'ailleurs ... Donc dans le fond oui le wokisme est raciste. 




> Ce n'est pas le cas, ceux qui encouragent  l'acceuil des rfugis de guerre ne le sont pas.
> Parce qu'une bonne partie des xnophobes associent tous leurs maux  Biden aux trangers
> 
> La vrit, les xnophobes sont trs souvent racistes.
> J'ai vcu plus de la moiti de ma vie  l'tranger (Pays-Bas, Qubec, Belgique), pourtant je ne suis jamais un problme pour les gens avec qui j'en parle.
> C'est une autre histoire pour les noirs, les arabes et les trangers qui ne parlent pas (encore) bien franais.
> 
> Quelle est ma vrit?
> Je me suis enrichi des ces trangers, de leurs histoires, de leurs cultures, de leur point de vue sur la vie/le monde/etc.
> ...


Tu te rptes un peu ^^ Neuro-atypiques est en soit une forme de handicap ... La surefficience mentale / intellectuelle ou bien la dficience mentale / intellectuelle . C'est un handicap cognitif ... tout simplement .  ::(:

----------


## ABCIWEB

> le vote Le Pen reste essentiellement un vote xnophobe, ce qui change, c'est qu'il est dcomplex. L'amalgame inscurit = immigration que nous vendent les Le Pen pre puis fille depuis des lustres a malheureusement russi  faire son chemin.


C'est surtout l'image qu'en donne les mdia, mais tout comme *ONTYAG*, je connais des sympathisants RN qui ne sont pas xnophobes. Ils parlent volontiers avec des trangers et ne sont pas racistes au sens premier du terme, ils disent que l'immigration incontrle provoque de la dlinquance et des conditions sociales dgrades. Et ce ne sont pas des fantasmes, ils ne parlent pas thorie mais de vcu. L'un d'entre eux par exemple m'a parl de sa jeune fille agresse pour vol  l'arrach, puis de nouveaux arrivants tchtchnes dont les enfants dlaisss par leurs parents ont fait de nombreuses dgradations dans l'immeuble. Heureusement m'a t-il dit, ce sont deux mres de famille noires qui ont t voir le syndic pour dire qu'elles ne voulaient pas payer pour les dgradations, ce qui lui a vit de passer pour un raciste. Il voudrait que les dlits ne restent pas sans rponse de la part de la justice, mais il regrette galement que Sarkosy ait supprim la police de proximit, comme quoi il n'est pas dans le tout rpressif. 

Clermont-FD est une ville multiculturelle o l'intgration se passe traditionnellement plutt bien dans l'ensemble, cependant les infractions ont augment de 29% sur un an. Cette augmentation n'est bien entendu pas entirement imputable  l'immigration, mais ces sympathisants RN accusent maintenant, exemples  l'appui, plus souvent l'immigration en provenance des pays de l'est plutt que l'immigration en provenance des pays africains. Ils n'ont ainsi pas une bonne image de la libre circulation dans l'espace europen et pas plus de la politique europenne qui avec cette immigration interne, et les salaris dtachs, tirent les salaires vers le bas, sans oublier l'accs quasi impossible aux logements sociaux. Comme disait justement *Jon Shannow* cela se comprend "puisque ce sont les populations qui sont le plus mises en concurrence".

Que leur rpondre, qu'ils ont invent ce qu'ils ont vcu ? Ils n'ont pas besoin de Le Pen pour tre fchs. Alors certes il existe de vritables xnophobes chez Le Pen mais ils ne reprsentent pas ncessairement une crasante majorit. J'ai d'ailleurs t surpris par l'article des Echos cit dans mon avant dernier message :



> Pendant la campagne de l'entre-deux-tours, Jean-Luc Mlenchon, conscient du manque de rserves de voix de ses candidats, en avait ainsi appel aux abstentionnistes et  certains lecteurs du RN,  fchs mais pas fachos , pour renverser les candidats macronistes. Si la mobilisation des abstentionnistes a chou, celle des lecteurs RN a relativement fonctionn : 44 % d'entre eux ont vot pour le candidat Nupes au second tour, contre 19 % seulement pour la majorit sortante.


Il semble bien qu'ils aient fait passer les intrts sociaux (augmentation du smic, retraite... environnement ?) avant la xnophobie qui tait totalement absente du programme de Nupes, et par ailleurs le tout rpressif est plus symbolis par Darmanin. Je doute donc que ces 44% qui ont vot Nupes soient essentiellement xnophobes. 

Le RN s'est dvelopp parce que la gauche caviar a dlaiss les classes populaires, dlaisses galement par la droite, d'o le refuge vers un parti plus ouvertement contestataire et protectionniste. De fait le RN possde aujourd'hui un lectorat plus htroclite qu'il n'y parait, sinon Zemmour n'aurait eu aucune difficult  l'absorber. Si les media prsentent toujours cet lectorat comme tant principalement compos de racistes primaires (ce qui tait vrai au temps du pre Le Pen), c'est sans doute pour dtourner la ralit et masquer les problmes sociaux qu'il soulve.

----------


## Gunny

Si on regarde le lien que j'ai donn plus haut, on voit que l'lecteur moyen du RN est un homme entre 40 et 60 ans, sans diplme, avec des petits revenus (ouvrier ou chmeur), et n'habitant pas une grande ville. C'est quelqu'un qui se retrouve sur la touche socialement  plusieurs niveaux et qui cherche pourquoi. Le manque d'ducation et la gnration qui les a levs font qu'ils ont souvent des propos ou des comportements racistes, misogynes ou xnophobes sans s'en rendre vraiment compte, mais les vrais racistes hardcore sont alls voter Zemmour.

----------


## halaster08

Bon vous l'avez peut tre remarqu a mes interventions, je ne suis pas fan de Macron, mais quand il fait les choses bien, il faut savoir tre bon prince et le reconnaitre.
Beaucoup l'accuse de ne pas faire grand chose pour l'galit homme-femme, mais a y est il a franchi un cap immense:
https://www.francetvinfo.fr/societe/...e_5214235.html
Aprs deux hommes ministres accuss de viol / violences sexuelles, Macron a nomm aussi une femme accuse des mmes faits ! C'est pas encore la parit mais presque, flicitations.

----------


## sanderbe

Bonjour, 




> C'est surtout l'image qu'en donne les mdia, mais tout comme *ONTYAG*, je connais des sympathisants RN qui ne sont pas xnophobes. Ils parlent volontiers avec des trangers et ne sont pas racistes au sens premier du terme, ils disent que l'immigration incontrle provoque de la dlinquance et des conditions sociales dgrades. Et ce ne sont pas des fantasmes, ils ne parlent pas thorie mais de vcu. L'un d'entre eux par exemple m'a parl de sa jeune fille agresse pour vol  l'arrach, puis de nouveaux arrivants tchtchnes dont les enfants dlaisss par leurs parents ont fait de nombreuses dgradations dans l'immeuble. Heureusement m'a t-il dit, ce sont deux mres de famille noires qui ont t voir le syndic pour dire qu'elles ne voulaient pas payer pour les dgradations, ce qui lui a vit de passer pour un raciste. Il voudrait que les dlits ne restent pas sans rponse de la part de la justice, mais il regrette galement que Sarkosy ait supprim la police de proximit, comme quoi il n'est pas dans le tout rpressif. 
> 
> Clermont-FD est une ville multiculturelle o l'intgration se passe traditionnellement plutt bien dans l'ensemble, cependant les infractions ont augmentes de 29% sur un an. Cette augmentation n'est bien entendu pas entirement imputable  l'immigration, mais ces sympathisants RN accusent maintenant, exemples  l'appui, plus souvent l'immigration en provenance des pays de l'est plutt que l'immigration en provenance des pays africains. Ils n'ont ainsi pas une bonne image de la libre circulation dans l'espace europen et pas plus de la politique europenne qui avec cette immigration interne, et les salaris dtachs, tirent les salaires vers le bas, sans oublier l'accs quasi impossible aux logements sociaux. Comme disait justement *Jon Shannow* cela se comprend "puisque ce sont les populations qui sont le plus mis en concurrence".


Appelons un chat un chat . Tu parles des populations Roms issus de Roumanies ou Bulgarie et Hongrie .




> Que leur rpondre, qu'ils ont invent ce qu'ils ont vcu ? Ils n'ont pas besoin de Le Pen pour tre fchs. Alors certes il existe de vritables xnophobes chez Le Pen mais ils ne reprsentent pas ncessairement une crasante majorit. J'ai d'ailleurs t surpris par l'article des Echos cit dans mon avant dernier message :
> 
> Il semble bien qu'ils aient fait passer les intrts sociaux (augmentation du smic, retraite... environnement ?) avant la xnophobie qui tait totalement absente du programme de Nupes, et par ailleurs le tout rpressif est plus symbolis par Darmanin. Je doute donc que ces 44% qui ont vot Nupes soient essentiellement xnophobes. 
> 
> Le RN s'est dvelopp parce que la gauche caviar a dlaiss les classes populaires, dlaisses galement par la droite, d'o le refuge vers un parti plus ouvertement contestataire et protectionniste. De fait le RN possde aujourd'hui un lectorat plus htroclite qu'il n'y parait, sinon Zemmour n'aurait eu aucune difficult  l'absorber. Si les media prsentent toujours cet lectorat comme tant principalement compos de racistes primaires (ce qui tait vrai au temps du pre Le Pen), c'est sans doute pour dtourner la ralit et masquer les problmes sociaux qu'il soulve.


Les lecteurs Reconqutes on pourrait y voir un CSP ++ (artisan, commerant, chef d'entreprise , cadre ... ) qui attendent un peu plus de "nationalisme". Par exemple comme favoriser et dvelopper un tissu conomique et industriel comme on peut le voir en Belgique et Italie.

Rare sont les PME de type industrie en France comme c'est courant en Italie par exemple ^^  ::?: 




> Si on regarde le lien que j'ai donn plus haut, on voit que l'lecteur moyen du RN est un homme entre 40 et 60 ans, sans diplme, avec des petits revenus (ouvrier ou chmeur), et n'habitant pas une grande ville. C'est quelqu'un qui se retrouve sur la touche socialement  plusieurs niveaux et qui cherche pourquoi.


Vulgairement (et caricaturalement), c'est ce qu'on appelle "les cas sos" . D'ancien bassins ouvriers ou les populations pourtant d'origines europennes, sont dans des situations conomiques assez proche des personnes vivant en barre HLM ou banlieue. 

Par exemple les anciennes cits corons qu'on retrouve typiquement dans le Nord de la France et au Benelux ou Royaume Uni.




> Le manque d'ducation et la gnration qui les a levs font qu'ils ont souvent des propos ou des comportements racistes, misogynes ou xnophobes sans s'en rendre vraiment compte, mais les vrais racistes hardcore sont alls voter Zemmour.


On y retrouve les mmes problmes sociaux conomiques et de dlinquance quand les quartiers difficiles. 

En Wallonie par exemple Mons , Charleroi, Tournai ... sont  l'image du bassins miniers comme Valenciennes , Douai , Charleville-Mzires .

----------


## escartefigue

> C'est surtout l'image qu'en donne les mdia [...]


Non c'est l'image que le FN/RN se donne lui mme,  condition de se donner la peine de gratter la fine couche de vernis destine  se donner une allure prsentable. Il y a eu de nombreux reportages en infiltration et camras caches qui ont rvl le vrai visage du FN.

Le FN/RN fait volontairement l'amalgame entre immigration et dlinquance, ils ne parlent de dlinquance que quand c'est le fait d'immigrs et oublient d'en parler quand ce sont des franais de souche qui en sont la cause.
La dlinquance du quotidien est surtout le fait de la misre, c'est en luttant contre la misre qu'on pourra la rduire.

Un autre paradoxe de l'extrme droite est de se dsintresser totalement de l'cologie en gnral et du climat en particulier, alors que le rchauffement climatique nous prpare des vagues de rfugis climatiques certainement encore plus importantes que celles des rfugis conomiques et politiques.
Quand il s'agira de "renvoyer chez eux" comme disent les FN, des gens qui n'auront plus de "chez eux", ce sera peut-tre la fin des "y a qu' faut qu'on"
ils se mettront peut-tre enfin  rflchir.

----------


## micka132

> La dlinquance du quotidien est surtout le fait de la misre, c'est en luttant contre la misre qu'on pourra la rduire.


 La gauche fait semblant de pas remarquer que la plupart des dlinquants sont plus riches que ce qu'tait leurs parents non dlinquants qui ont justement migr pour amliorer leurs conditions. La dlinquance du quotidien est surtout du fait de gens qui n'ont pas connu la vrai misre (celle de leurs parents), et qui trouve dans la dlinquance de quoi rapidement et facilement gagner de l'argent.



> Un autre paradoxe de l'extrme droite est de se dsintresser totalement de l'cologie en gnral et du climat en particulier, alors que le rchauffement climatique nous prpare des vagues de rfugis climatiques certainement encore plus importantes que celles des rfugis conomiques et politiques.


Un paradoxe des cologistes c'est de vouloir accueillir des immigrs qui sont destins  polluer 10 ou 20 fois plus que s'ils restaient dans leurs pays d'origine. 

Par ailleurs, qui a souhait une mondialisation effrn ? L'extrme droite? Qui se foutait de la gueule des gens qui voulait du "made in France"? L'extrme droite?
C'est assez hallucinant comme les bien pensants ont favoris le problme, et comment ils rejettent la faute sur les autres qui ne se plient pas entirement  leurs caprices du moment.



> Quand il s'agira de "renvoyer chez eux" comme disent les FN, des gens qui n'auront plus de "chez eux", ce sera peut-tre la fin des "y a qu' faut qu'on"
> ils se mettront peut-tre enfin  rflchir.


Apres on va encore dire que c'est l'extrme droite qui joue sur les peurs.

----------


## virginieh

Les retraites sont augmentes plus que les salaires des fonctionnaires ce qui reste une vaste blague quand les gouvernements disent vouloir "valoriser" le travail. 

Sans compter l'argument du "grce a cette augmentation il n'y aura plus de fonctionnaire au smic" ... pendant un mois parce qu'au premier aout quand le smic va l'tre a son tour a sera surement de 4% pour tre au moins gal aux autres augmentations annonces. Donc en aout il y aura encore davantage de fonctionnaires au smic.

----------


## Pyramidev

Au G7, notre prsident fait le clown devant les camras :



Mme Europe 1 descend Emmanuel Macron sur cet vnement (de 1m16  5m28) :

----------


## David_g

et donc barrage rpublicain oblige, nous avons deux vices prsident(e)s de l'AN qui sont du RN.  ::roll::   :8O:

----------


## Gunny

> et donc barrage rpublicain oblige, nous avons deux vices prsident(e)s de l'AN qui sont du RN.


Oui mais LFI aussi n'est pas rpublicain parce que... parce que !

----------


## virginieh

Il y a 2 VP ensemble, 2 VP NUPES, et 2 VP RN, c'est comme si ils avaient voulu donner autant de postes de VP aux 3 partis les plus reprsents  l'assemble.
C'est un calcul politique, comme demander un front rpublicain, ne leur est juste qu'un calcul lectoral.

----------


## halaster08

> et donc barrage rpublicain oblige, nous avons deux vices prsident(e)s de l'AN qui sont du RN.


https://www.20minutes.fr/politique/3...elle-assemblee

C'est mme pire que le non respect du barrage rpublicain, les deux prsident du vice RN ont lu grce a des votes qui venaient de ensemble, les Macronistes ne se sont pas abstenu ils ont vot POUR le RN (a doit tre un barrage disruptif) c'est quand mme un message fort.

----------


## Pyramidev

Il n'a suffi que de deux mois pour que *R*e*N*aissance soutienne le *R*assemblement *N*ational.

En avril 2022, entre les deux tours des lections prsidentielles, Marine Le Pen, c'est Satan. Transformez-vous en castors et votez Macron. Le barrage est trs fort. Les politiciens macronistes, les politiciens de gauche, les mdias macronistes et les mdias de gauche sont tous unis contre le Rassemblement National.

Deux mois plus tard, en juin 2022, entre les deux tours des lections lgislatives, pour Emmanuel Macron et beaucoup de ses sous-fifres, le Rassemblement National et une bonne partie de la Nupes, ce sont "les extrmes", sans distinction. Le barrage contre le Rassemblement National commence  sauter.

Aprs le deuxime tour des lections lgislatives, la Macronie, n'ayant pas de majorit absolue, est trs embarrasse. Ils sont plus proches du Rassemblement National que de la Nupes, tant donn que la Nupes menace les intrts des plus riches. Le barrage contre le Rassemblement National est dsintgr.

Ce n'est pas la premire fois que la Macronie prend les Franais pour des abrutis. Mais, ce quinquennat, ce sera avec une plus grande force que le prcdent.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Il n'a suffi que de deux mois pour que *R*e*N*aissance soutienne le *R*assemblement *N*ational.
> 
> En avril 2022, entre les deux tours des lections prsidentielles, Marine Le Pen, c'est Satan. Transformez-vous en castors et votez Macron. Le barrage est trs fort. Les politiciens macronistes, les politiciens de gauche, les mdias macronistes et les mdias de gauche sont tous unis contre le Rassemblement National.
> 
> Deux mois plus tard, en juin 2022, entre les deux tours des lections lgislatives, pour Emmanuel Macron et beaucoup de ses sous-fifres, le Rassemblement National et une bonne partie de la Nupes, ce sont "les extrmes", sans distinction. Le barrage contre le Rassemblement National commence  sauter.
> 
> Aprs le deuxime tour des lections lgislatives, la Macronie, n'ayant pas de majorit absolue, est trs embarrasse. Ils sont plus proches du Rassemblement National que de la Nupes, tant donn que la Nupes menace les intrts des plus riches. Le barrage contre le Rassemblement National est dsintgr.
> 
> Ce n'est pas la premire fois que la Macronie prend les Franais pour des abrutis. Mais, ce quinquennat, ce sera avec une plus grande force que le prcdent.


Temps que a marche ! Les mdias sont l pour expliquer que "a n'a rien  voir", et roule ma poule.

----------


## totozor

[Troll ON]
Un avatar de pyramide



> Il n'a suffi que de deux mois pour que *R*e*N*aissance soutienne le *R*assemblement *N*ational.
> 
> [...]entre les deux tours
> [...]c'est Satan.
> [...]Transformez-vous en castors 
> [...]entre les deux tours


Les signes sont indniables tu es un complotiste
[Troll OFF]

----------


## Pyramidev

> ...


 ::ptdr:: 

 part a, je relaie une entrevue de 22 minutes sur BLAST des deux professeurs de Montargis qui avaient asperg de chantilly Jean-Michel Blanquer :



Ils critiquent la destruction du systme scolaire franais.

----------


## Pyramidev

Aujourd'hui, je relaie une vido de Florian Philippot qui critique trs fortement les obligations indexes sur l'inflation de la zone euro (OATi). Elles font bondir le montant de la dette publique franaise :

----------


## Mat.M

merci Pyramidev pour la vido.
Alors 3 choses qui m'interpellent :

*venant de la part de M. Philippot fondateur et reprsentant d'un parti politique se disant "souverainiste" c'est l'hpital qui se moque de la charit.
Car les obligations d'Etat par principe et que l'on me corrige si je me trompe c'est une mission de dette souveraine.
La dette souveraine elle est dtenue par l'Etat bref les franais eux-mme et non par des fonds d'investissements trangers.
Donc  son discours c'est un peu "faites-ce que je dis pas ce que je fais"

*le fait que les titres soient indexs sur l'inflation c'est trs bien mais ces titres seront indexs sur l'inflation officielle calcule par l'INSEE qui est souvent infrieure  l'inflation ressentie voire relle.Donc c'est un peu un moyen pour la puissance publique de tromper et de truander les emprunteurs  ::mouarf:: 
Bref vous avez des obligations d'Etat rmunres  un taux  officiel de 2% alors que l'inflation est rellement le double l'Etat est gagnant dessus.

Y'a un truc important aussi si vous achetez des OAT faites gaffe  la fiscalit aussi; vous risquez d'en payer si vous faites de la plus-value  ::mouarf:: 

*pourquoi cette mesure d'mettre des Obligations d'Etat est-elle prise ? Parce que avec la remonte des taux d'intrts de la BCE a n'est plus intressant d'emprunter sur les marchs financiers comparativement  quelques mois auparavant

----------


## pmithrandir

Mat M, emmettre des obligations pour l'tat, ca quivaut a emprunter de l'argent non ?

----------


## Mat.M

@pmithrandir oui tout  fait c'est certain qu'il vaut mieux pas trop gonfler la dette non plus.

Dans le en mme-temps y'a Bruno le Maire qui nous dit qu'il faudrait prendre garde  l'accroissement de la dette mais je le souponne de nous faire passer une politique d'austrit  la rentre en douce  ::mrgreen:: 
Sinon histoire de commenter la politique et l'actualit , Macron en nommant O Vran au poste de porte-parole du gouvernement comme il a t un peu pendant la crise sanitaire aurait-il trouv son dauphin ?
Car l'chance de 2027 faut bien la prparer tout de mme.

----------


## Pyramidev

Aujourd'hui, lisabeth Borne a prononc un discours  l'Assemble nationale.

Chaque journal fait son rsum. Par exemple, voici celui du Figaro : https://www.lefigaro.fr/politique/as...borne-20220706

Pour avoir l'information  la source, j'ai directement cout le discours d'origine, mais ce n'tait pas trs intressant. Si d'autres veulent s'ennuyer, le discours est disponible ici :



Ensuite, il y a eu plusieurs discours de la part de l'opposition. Celui de Mathilde Panot (LFI) tait divertissant. Comme d'habitude, elle a tir  boulets rouges sur la Macronie :



Aprs Mathilde Panot, c'est Olivier Marleix (LR) qui s'est exprim. Comme d'habitude, il a affirm que Les Rpublicains allaient voter pour ce avec quoi ils seront d'accord et contre ceux avec quoi ils seront en dsaccord. Ensuite, il a donn plus de dtails sur ce que les dputs LR seront prts  voter :



Marine Le Pen (RN) s'est exprime aussi. Elle a critiqu la Macronie, mais de manire moins divertissante que Mathilde Panot :

----------


## pmithrandir

Grosse annonce tout de mme... la nationalisation d'EDF.

Pour un gouvernement sans majorit, c'est un trange choix stratgique.

Pour ma part, je suis mitig sur cette ide.
Dj parce que EDF ca veut dire 2 choses... a la fois l'activit de vente... et une activit de production, en particulier nuclaire.

Je suis perduad que les sites de production, en particulier les sites principaux comme le nuclaire, doivent tre nationaliss. On parle de choses trop dangereuses pour les confifer  un oprateur compltement priv. On voit dailleur que les pratiques du priv ne fonctionnent pas. (EPR avec des sous traitants de sous traitants qui font n'importe quoi, entretien moyen des centrales, manque d'anticipation qui fait qu'on a 50% de notre capacit... le bilan est vraiment mauvais pour 20 ans de privatisation.

J'ai l'impression qu'au contraire, l'oprateur ENEDIS qui gre le rseau s'en sort plutot bien.

En revanche, la partie commerciale, je pense que le fait d'avoir plusieurs oprateurs est plutot une bonne chose. En effet, je vois des pratiques commerciales plus interessantes, des ides qui se dveloppent pour se diffrentier, et donc un service qui est plutt bon.

Ma question est donc... que veux on nationaliser au final...

----------


## escartefigue

> Je suis perduad que les sites de production, en particulier les sites principaux comme le nuclaire, doivent tre nationaliss. On parle de choses trop dangereuses pour les confier  un oprateur compltement priv.


Sauf erreur de ma part, toutes les centrales nuclaires franaises sont gres par EDF, et l'actionnaire majoritaire d'EDF c'est l'tat (qui dtient 84% du capital).

----------


## micka132

> En revanche, la partie commerciale, je pense que le fait d'avoir plusieurs oprateurs est plutot une bonne chose. En effet, je vois des pratiques commerciales plus interessantes, des ides qui se dveloppent pour se diffrentier, et donc un service qui est plutt bon.


Franchement j'en suis pas certain. 
J'ai vraiment du mal  voir la plus value que peut apporter une entreprise qui ne fait qu'acheter revendre lorsqu'il n'y a globalement qu'un seul producteur/distribiteur.
Alors certes il y a souvent quelques optimisations mais dans le cout total de l'lectricit (fabrication & logistique) je pense que la partie facturation c'est rien du tout. 
Lorsqu'il y a un ppin, le fournisseur va te dire "c'est pas moi c'est EDF", ce qui n'est pas faux, mais du coup tu ne vas pas dire "je change de fournisseur ils sont vraiment trop nulles". La notion de qualit n'est pas pertinente, seul le prix va jouer.
Ce prix qui devrait-tre dtermin par celui qui produit et celui qui maintient le rseau. Mais est-ce bien le cas quand tu te retrouves  avoir un EDF non rentable et des fournisseurs qui le sont ? Cette situation me semble assez aberrante. 
J'aimerais bien trouver un article qui fasse un vritable tat des lieux.

----------


## DevTroglodyte

> En revanche, la partie commerciale, je pense que le fait d'avoir plusieurs oprateurs est plutot une bonne chose. En effet, je vois des pratiques commerciales plus interessantes, des ides qui se dveloppent pour se diffrentier, et donc un service qui est plutt bon.


On parle bien des oprateurs qui pour survivre ont fait en sorte que EDF vende son lectricit  prix cass  ces oprateurs et qui derrire ne peut plus financirement s'aligner avec eux pour la revendre aux particuliers et ait ses finances dans le rouge ? Tout a parce que l'UE veut "de la concurrence libre et non fausse (mais un peu quand mme pour permettre  un secteur priv de pouvoir s'aligner avec EDF)" ? Ce qui a oblig l'tat de faire des montages qui marchent sur la tte tellement ils sont tirs par les cheveux...

----------


## pmithrandir

De mon cot, j'y vois des avantages : 
 - on a le choix de l'application / site de suivi de conso
 - on a le choix sur le niveau de support qu'on veut (haute qualit, basse qualit)
 - on a un certain bras de levier sur l'oprateur, puisqu'on peut partir. Ca aide  avoir une relation client dcente.
 - on a vu des offres diverses clorent. Heures super creuses, formule 100% electricit verte, etc... EDF s'est align, mais ils ont pas t prcurseur sur le sujet.

Et il y a beaucoup de produits ou il y a des revendeurs qui n'apportenyt aucune plu value.

Le Nutela chez carrefour, auchan, inter, etc... est le mme. Ils l'achetent tous a tarif rduit, mais on a tous nos prfrences d'achat.


Aprs, pour moi je pense que l'erreur  l'poque a t de mettre dans l'escarcelle EDF la production electrique. Elle devrait tre chez ENEDIS pour toutes les centrales au dessus d'un certain seuil (en gros, l'hydro, le nuclaire, certaines fermes renouvelable, etc...)

EDF serait alors a galit avec ses concurrents. Au passage, ca viterait ces sparations internes entre service commerciaux et service production qui sont ingrable.

----------


## DevTroglodyte

> De mon cot, j'y vois des avantages : 
>  - on a le choix de l'application / site de suivi de conso
>  - on a le choix sur le niveau de support qu'on veut (haute qualit, basse qualit)
>  - on a un certain bras de levier sur l'oprateur, puisqu'on peut partir. Ca aide  avoir une relation client dcente.
>  - on a vu des offres diverses clorent. Heures super creuses, formule 100% electricit verte, etc... EDF s'est align, mais ils ont pas t prcurseur sur le sujet.


Encore faudrait-il que lesdits oprateurs tiers puissent s'aligner avec l'nergie  bas cot des centrales nuclaires de EDF... C'est actuellement le cas uniquement grce  des montages de lois merdiques.




> Aprs, pour moi je pense que l'erreur  l'poque a t de mettre dans l'escarcelle EDF la production electrique. Elle devrait tre chez ENEDIS pour toutes les centrales au dessus d'un certain seuil (en gros, l'hydro, le nuclaire, certaines fermes renouvelable, etc...)


Enedis n'existait pas, tout a, c'tait EDF, tout comme le tlphone, c'tait France Tlcom. Sauf que l'lectricit, c'est pas le tlphone...




> EDF serait alors a galit avec ses concurrents. Au passage, ca viterait ces sparations internes entre service commerciaux et service production qui sont ingrable.


Et le cot de l'lectricit bien plus lev si on veut que EDF Rseau (Enedis, quoi) soit au moins  l'quilibre. C'est marrant, cette mentalit de laisser les emmerdes  l'tat et le pognon au priv...

Certaines industries "souveraines" devraient tre du service public : l'eau, l'lectricit, le gaz et le tlphone. Et pas juste les cots d'entretien, hein...

----------


## ddoumeche

Ceci signifie que le plan Hercules a vcu et que la France vient d'envoyer un gros F.U a l'Union Europenne.

----------


## micka132

> C'est marrant, cette mentalit de laisser les emmerdes  l'tat et le pognon au priv...


Capitalisme de connivence, ou l'art de privatiser les gains et mutualiser les pertes. Le pire ou le meilleur selon qui en profite, du socialisme et du capitalisme runis.

----------


## Mat.M

> Certaines industries "souveraines" devraient tre du service public : l'eau, l'lectricit, le gaz et le tlphone. Et pas juste les cots d'entretien, hein...


ne vous inquitez pas la concurrence trangre arrive  grands pas..c'est le cas de Trenitalia qui fait rouler ses trains sur l'axe Paris-Lyon puis vers l'Italie.
Pour le moment c'est peut-tre pas assez rentable parce que Trenitalia doit certainement payer une redevance pour exploiter les lignes de l'ex Rseau Ferr de France.
Mais Trenitalia pense dj  exploiter d'autres lignes en France comme nous le dit Bfm Business

En Italie j'y ai voyag en train et l'inverse n'existe pas c'est que la SNCF ne fait pas rouler de trains exception faite du TGV Lyon Modane Turin
donc la Renfe , le consortium Lyria , Thalys vont certainement faire pareil ce qui fait que les Belges,les Espagnols,les Suisses,les Italiens vont gagner de l'argent quasiment sur le dos de la SNCF  ::mouarf::

----------


## pmithrandir

Je ne vois pas ce qui permet d affirmer que la sparation entre rseau d un cte et vente au consomateur de l autre entranerait une rpartition entre dpense ingale entre priv et public.

On peut avoir ce genre de mcanisme avec un prix de ventre entre l oprateur et les vendeurs qui permet d quilibrer les cots.


Et mon propos est plus de dire que vu les investissements... Et leur impact sur l environnement et les riverains... Je prfre que a soit centralis avec une rflexion gnrale du rseau plutt que dissimine dans pleins de petites socits comme aux usa.

----------


## ABCIWEB

> Je ne vois pas ce qui permet d affirmer que la sparation entre rseau d un cte et vente au consomateur de l autre entranerait une rpartition entre dpense ingale entre priv et public.


Parce que la trs grande majorit de ces distributeurs n'investissent pas dans les moyens de production, ils se contentent d'acheter et de revendre. La part ARENH de l'lectricit vendue  bas prix par EDF  ces distributeurs privs est autant de marge bnficiaire en moins qu'EDF ne pourra pas utiliser pour dvelopper/entretenir ses moyens de production. En fait on a simplement introduit des intermdiaires privs qui captent une partie des marges d'EDF au dtriment de ses finances et capacits d'investissement, pour le seul profit des actionnaires de ces oprateurs privs. Si tu ne vois pas c'est que tu n'as pas envie de voir car c'est une caricature d'investissements publics dont les bnfices sont capts par le priv.




> Pour contenir comme promis la hausse des tarifs rglements de l'lectricit  4% en 2022, le gouvernement a contraint EDF d'augmenter de 20% le quota annuel d'lectricit vendu  prix rduit  ses concurrents,  120 TWh (contre 100 TWh auparavant).
> 
> Cette vente a lieu dans le cadre d'un mcanisme baptis "Accs rgul  l'lectricit nuclaire historique" (Arenh), rgulirement dnonc par EDF.
> 
> La dcision de l'tat de relever son plafond - combattue par EDF, de la direction aux syndicats - avait t formalise dans un dcret le 11 mars.
> 
> Dans la foule, EDF avait averti d'un plongeon de son rsultat financier en 2022, l'imputant notamment au relvement du plafond de l'Arenh, qui doit amputer son excdent brut d'exploitation (Ebitda) de quelque 10 milliards d'euros.
> 
> Pour adoucir la mesure, l'tat avait renflou EDF  hauteur de 2,7 milliards d'euros en mars.


source

----------


## sanderbe

Bonsoir, 




> Sauf erreur de ma part, toutes les centrales nuclaires franaises sont gres par EDF, et l'actionnaire majoritaire d'EDF c'est l'tat (qui dtient 84% du capital).


Il y a pas aussi eu Areva  un moment ?




> Encore faudrait-il que lesdits oprateurs tiers puissent s'aligner avec l'nergie  bas cot des centrales nuclaires de EDF... C'est actuellement le cas uniquement grce  des montages de lois merdiques.
> 
> Enedis n'existait pas, tout a, c'tait EDF, tout comme le tlphone, c'tait France Tlcom. Sauf que l'lectricit, c'est pas le tlphone...
> 
> Et le cot de l'lectricit bien plus lev si on veut que EDF Rseau (Enedis, quoi) soit au moins  l'quilibre. C'est marrant, cette mentalit de laisser les emmerdes  l'tat et le pognon au priv...
> 
> Certaines industries "souveraines" devraient tre du service public : l'eau, l'lectricit, le gaz et le tlphone. Et pas juste les cots d'entretien, hein...


Quid d'une nationalisation , quand EDF uvre aussi  l'tranger ? 

---

Je prend le cas d'Orange par exemple qui existe aussi en Belgique. 

En cas de nationalisation d'Orange France, en quoi l'tat franais a un droite de regard sur Orange Belgique ???  ::weird::  Avec la libre entreprise, en quoi l'entreprise d'un pays qui se fait nationalis, le dit tat a un droit de regard ???

Bientt en suivante cette logique , c'est l'tat amricain ou chinois qui auront droit de regard sur des secteurs critiques ^^ 




> Ne vous inquitez pas la concurrence trangre arrive  grands pas..c'est le cas de Trenitalia qui fait rouler ses trains sur l'axe Paris-Lyon puis vers l'Italie.
> Pour le moment c'est peut-tre pas assez rentable parce que Trenitalia doit certainement payer une redevance pour exploiter les lignes de l'ex Rseau Ferr de France.
> Mais Trenitalia pense dj  exploiter d'autres lignes en France comme nous le dit Bfm Business
> 
> En Italie j'y ai voyag en train et l'inverse n'existe pas c'est que la SNCF ne fait pas rouler de trains exception faite du TGV Lyon Modane Turin
> donc la Renfe , le consortium Lyria , Thalys vont certainement faire pareil ce qui fait que les Belges,les Espagnols,les Suisses,les Italiens vont gagner de l'argent quasiment sur le dos de la SNCF


Faudrait il dj que la SNCB soit efficiente ! Chose qui n'est pas le cas  ::aie::

----------


## pmithrandir

Vous remarquerez les bonnes recettes annonces par le gouvernement pour "aider" les franais.

Prime Macron triple
Heures supplmentaires defiscalisees
Redevance tl supprime


Bref... Encore des suppressions de financement pour les organismes publics.
Financement qu'il va falloir trouver par ailleurs... Ou des dpenses qu'il va falloir baisser.
L hpital peut bien encore donner quelques milliards.. l education aussi. La situation est tellement positives dans ces 2 domaines.


Et puis une prime de 3000 euros... Je ne connais pas beaucoup de gens qui en ont reu en France. a reste des cadres qui sont dj pas  plaindre...

----------


## totozor

> Certaines industries "souveraines" devraient tre du service public : l'eau, l'lectricit, le gaz et le tlphone. Et pas juste les cots d'entretien, hein...


La sant, l'ducation, le transport, les denres alimentaire de base etc...
Et je ne dit pas que *certains* de ces secteurs ne peuvent pas tre mis en concurrence avec le priv.



> donc la Renfe , le consortium Lyria , Thalys vont certainement faire pareil ce qui fait que les Belges,les Espagnols,les Suisses,les Italiens vont gagner de l'argent quasiment sur le dos de la SNCF


Ne craint rien de la SNCB, elle a du retard sur la SNCF je penses
[EDIT]



> Faudrait il dj que la SNCB soit efficiente ! Chose qui n'est pas le cas


Diantre je suis devanc

----------


## DevTroglodyte

> Quid d'une nationalisation , quand EDF uvre aussi  l'tranger ? 
> 
> ---
> 
> Je prend le cas d'Orange par exemple qui existe aussi en Belgique. 
> 
> En cas de nationalisation d'Orange France, en quoi l'tat franais a un droite de regard sur Orange Belgique ???  Avec la libre entreprise, en quoi l'entreprise d'un pays qui se fait nationalis, le dit tat a un droit de regard ???


Alors dj, pour renationaliser Orange, bon courage, ensuite, s'il n'y a pas d'oprateur belge, c'est pas vraiment la faute d'Orange (ok, sauf s'il l'a coul). Ensuite, si on voudrait que la filiale belge de Orange ne soit pas aux ordres de l'tat franais, il faudrait un jeu de lois belges et europennes pour a.




> Bientt en suivante cette logique , c'est l'tat amricain ou chinois qui auront droit de regard sur des secteurs critiques ^^


C'est pas dj le cas dans certains pays ?




> La sant, l'ducation, le transport, les denres alimentaire de base etc...
> Et je ne dit pas que certains de ces secteurs ne peuvent pas tre mis en concurrence avec le priv.


Oui, je n'avais mis que les domaines d'o l'tat s'est dj dsengag. Pour nourriture, je ne sais pas trop quoi penser : c'est du domaine priv depuis... toujours, non ? Par contre, je ne sais pas si on a des "rserves stratgiques" pour ce domaine en particulier, comme il y en a en Chine. Mais je ne serais pas contre ^^

----------


## totozor

> Oui, je n'avais mis que les domaines d'o l'tat s'est dj dsengag. Pour nourriture, je ne sais pas trop quoi penser : c'est du domaine priv depuis... toujours, non ? Par contre, je ne sais pas si on a des "rserves stratgiques" pour ce domaine en particulier, comme il y en a en Chine. Mais je ne serais pas contre ^^


Les besoins essentiels sont garantis par la constitution:



> 11. Elle garantit  tous, notamment  l'enfant,  la mre et aux vieux travailleurs, la protection de la sant, la scurit matrielle, le repos et les loisirs. Tout tre humain qui, en raison de son ge, de son tat physique ou mental, de la situation conomique, se trouve dans l'incapacit de travailler a le droit d'obtenir de la collectivit des moyens convenables d'existence.


Comment les garantir si on ne maitrise pas - au moins un partie - de ceux ci?
Comment nationaliser l'accs  la nourriture?
Je ne sais pas, salarier une partie des agriculteurs, leveurs, etc.
Entrer sur le march de la transformation (par financement/actionnariat ou que sais je)
Idem pour la distribution.

Ne paniquez pas, les plus libraux, je ne demande pas la fin de coca cola ou de Nestl, je suggre juste que l'tat y mette son grain de sel pour lui permettre d'assurer ce qu'il doit garantir.

C'est un domaine que je ne connais pas et mon analyse est surement trs nave et incomplte mais cet objectif n'est-il pas aussi un moyen de retrouver une partie de sa souverainet?

----------


## Mat.M

@Totozor et Sanderbe vous avez certainement raison car les chemins de fer en Belgique je les ai peu utiliss sauf il a trs longtemps en voyageant avec une carte Interrail  ::mouarf:: 

@Pmithrandir  : pour ce qui est du triplement de la prime Macron ce serait bien de donner des sources car je n'en ai pas entendu parler dans les mdias.
A ce que je sais c'est que le gouvernement va donner un chque de 100 euros pour acheter des aliments  la rentre




> Alors dj, pour renationaliser Orange, bon courage, ensuite, s'il n'y a pas d'oprateur belge, c'est pas vraiment la faute d'Orange (ok, sauf s'il l'a coul). Ensuite, si on voudrait que la filiale belge de Orange ne soit pas aux ordres de l'tat franais, il faudrait un jeu de lois belges et europennes pour a.


pour le jeu de lois belges et europennes il y a mr Thierry Breton pour a  ::mouarf:: 
ceci dit remarque pertinente la filiale belge peut trs bien ne pas tre d'accord

Ensuite ce qui me fait tiquer un peu c'est lorsqu'on voit les rsultats financiers d'Orange qui semblent relativement corrects soi-dit en passant : capitalisation 25 milliards, fonds propres 35 milliards,CA 42 milliards,rsultat net 3,2 milliards avec une dette cependant de 26 milliards ( cf fiche wikipedia en Franais)
C'est que l'Etat doit mettre vraiment un paquet d'euros sur la table pour faire l'acquisition d'Orange je dirais  la louche 50 milliards d'euros

----------


## ABCIWEB

> @Pmithrandir  : pour ce qui est du triplement de la prime Macron ce serait bien de donner des sources car je n'en ai pas entendu parler dans les mdias.


Tu trouveras plein d'infos en faisant une petite recherche internet, c'est en discussion en ce moment. Sinon le principe de fonctionnement est bien expliqu dans cet article des echos. Il y a deux possibilits de dfiscalisation, l'une prenne et l'autre transitoire suivant que les salaires sont infrieurs ou suprieurs  trois fois le smic



> Le premier rgime sera bien prenne et pourra bnficier  tous les salaires, y compris au-del de 3 SMIC, ce qui tait une demande forte du patronat pour que les cadres puissent aussi tre concerns par la prime Macron. Mais dans ce cas, la prime n'est pas dfiscalise (elle est soumise  la CSG/CRDS et  l'impt sur le revenu). L'employeur, lui, est exonr de charges sociales. Il doit en revanche payer le forfait social (20 %), comme pour l'intressement (sauf dans les entreprises de moins de 250 salaris) et la participation.
> 
> Le deuxime rgime sera transitoire, sa porte tant cantonne au 31 dcembre 2023. Il ne concerne que les salaires en dessous de 3 SMIC, avec cette fois une exonration fiscale complte pour le salari (ni CSG, ni IR), mais toujours le forfait social  acquitter pour l'employeur. Pourquoi une dure limite ? Le Conseil d'Etat a jug que ce dispositif posait plusieurs difficults  au regard du principe d'galit devant les charges publiques , notamment le fait que la dfiscalisation ne prenait pas en compte les revenus du foyer, alors que la prime pouvait devenir importante.


Non seulement l'appellation de cette prime est dvoye, car ce sont les entreprises qui la paye selon leur bon vouloir (Macron n'y est pour rien), mais par contre cela permet de rmunrer des salaris en rduisant les charges sociales des entreprises. Donc rien de magique ni de nouveau, c'est le principe du nolibralisme, encore et toujours des mesures senses maintenir le pouvoir d'achat au dtriment des cotisations sociales qui financent les services publics.

----------


## Pyramidev

Je relaie un exemple de rpression politique via une perquisition illgale : Perquisition pour des tags  la craie chez Warren Dalle, candidat LFI aux lgislatives

La plainte venait des maires de Chaponost et Brignais, respectivement Damien Combet et Serge Berard.

Plus de dtails dans une vido de 6 minutes sur Le Mdia :



Normalement, pour faire une perquisition sans consentement, il faut une drogation du juge. En plus, selon Warren Dalle, les gendarmes ont essay de l'empcher de twitter.

----------


## sanderbe

Bonsoir, 




> Vous remarquerez les bonnes recettes annonces par le gouvernement pour "aider" les franais.
> 
> Prime Macron triple
> Heures supplmentaires defiscalisees
> Redevance tl supprime
> 
> Bref... Encore des suppressions de financement pour les organismes publics.
> Financement qu'il va falloir trouver par ailleurs... Ou des dpenses qu'il va falloir baisser.
> L hpital peut bien encore donner quelques milliards.. l education aussi. La situation est tellement positives dans ces 2 domaines.
> ...


Juste peut tre qu'il faudrait arrter de penser par "taxe , taxe , taxe" ?

La vritable question de fond  se poser est la suivante : "voulez vous 100 d'aide ou 100 de salaire net en plus en fin de mois ?" 

J'utilise mon bon sens et le pragmatisme , je choisis la solution 2 .

---

Pour rappel en France (un chiffre que j'ai glan sur un mdia franais) , l'inefficacit bureaucratique coute 70 milliards d' chaque anne. Tous les process papiers et la rigidit bureaucratique qui fait perdre un temps prcieux ^^ . Cet argent gach pourrait par exemple tre utilis ailleurs (pas de taxe pour les pro et particuliers ... ) . Plutot le faire passer en salaire net. 




> La sant, l'ducation, le transport, les denres alimentaire de base etc...
> Et je ne dit pas que *certains* de ces secteurs ne peuvent pas tre mis en concurrence avec le priv.
> Ne craint rien de la SNCB, elle a du retard sur la SNCF je penses
> [EDIT]
> Diantre je suis devanc


Le SNCB a mauvaise presse ^^




> @Totozor et Sanderbe vous avez certainement raison car les chemins de fer en Belgique je les ai peu utiliss sauf il a trs longtemps en voyageant avec une carte Interrail


Lol  ::aie:: 




> @Pmithrandir  : pour ce qui est du triplement de la prime Macron ce serait bien de donner des sources car je n'en ai pas entendu parler dans les mdias.
> A ce que je sais c'est que le gouvernement va donner un chque de 100 euros pour acheter des aliments  la rentre


Comme dit plus haut : " voulez vous 100 d'aide ou 100 de salaire net en plus en fin de mois ? " ... Peut tre qu'en arrtant de penser "taxe taxe taxe" , on arrivera  une classe moyenne moins pauvre ^^




> pour le jeu de lois belges et europennes il y a mr Thierry Breton pour a 
> ceci dit remarque pertinente la filiale belge peut trs bien ne pas tre d'accord
> 
> Ensuite ce qui me fait tiquer un peu c'est lorsqu'on voit les rsultats financiers d'Orange qui semblent relativement corrects soi-dit en passant : capitalisation 25 milliards, fonds propres 35 milliards,CA 42 milliards,rsultat net 3,2 milliards avec une dette cependant de 26 milliards ( cf fiche wikipedia en Franais)
> C'est que l'Etat doit mettre vraiment un paquet d'euros sur la table pour faire l'acquisition d'Orange je dirais  la louche 50 milliards d'euros


En Belgique le "Orange" national c'est Belgacom avec Scarlet et Proximus. En Belgique toujours "Orange" est l'equivalent de SFR en France ... Un genre de cblo-oprateur alternative. 

Pour cloturer sur le sujet d'Orange, il existe un vague projet de fusion de T-Mobile et Orange , venant d'outre Rhin .

----------


## pmithrandir

Sanderbe..

Moi je veux des retraites potables, une scu qui tient la route pour tous, des soutiens pour les personnes avec handicap, une bonne ducation, des juges en nombre suffisant pour que la justice fonctionne... Surtout dans les affaires qui rapportent... Etc

Plus on defiscalise, plus on se dirige vers un monde individualiste ou lorsque tu as une tuile... Tu te retrouves sans rien.

La tuile a peut tre un cancer, un AVC, un gamin avec handicap, un patron voyou...
Ou mme simplement le fait d habiter une ville qui n a plus que des mdecins en dpassement d honoraire.

Brandir le pourcentage de valeur qui passe par l tat n a aucun sens d un point de vue budgtaire.
Cela n est qu une discussion public ou priv.

Et l ineficacite n est pas l apanage du public. N importe quelle grosse  structure a les mme soucis. Travailler dans une entreprise de plus de 500 personnes apportent toujours les mme effets.
Bureaucratie, procdures interminables, service spcialiss, dcision externalises, etc...

----------


## sanderbe

Bonjour, 




> Sanderbe..
> 
> Moi je veux des retraites potables, une scu qui tient la route pour tous, des soutiens pour les personnes avec handicap, une bonne ducation, des juges en nombre suffisant pour que la justice fonctionne... Surtout dans les affaires qui rapportent... Etc
> 
> Plus on defiscalise, plus on se dirige vers un monde individualiste ou lorsque tu as une tuile... Tu te retrouves sans rien.


Au contraire , je trouve qu'au plus on "assiste" au plus on "individualise" ... Un tat jacobin et trop paternaliste va donner une population qui se reposera sur ses acquis.

En France (et c'est aussi un peu vrai en Wallonie), on a besoin de plus de responsabilit. Je trouve qu'on dresponsabilise trop en faisant croire  la population que l'tat peut rsoudre tout les problmes .

Justement un sujet de conversation qu'on a dj eu dans nos colonnes et que j'ai aussi vu apparaitre dans un mdia francophone ...

On en vient  mlanger les concepts quit / galit ... 

Un exemple tout con dans le systme ducatif. Le niveau scolaire baisse . On en vient  faire croire  des lves rellement en difficult , qu'ils ont les mmes chances de russite que des lves surefficient ... 

Ainsi des lves rellement en difficult montent de classes et les stats scolaires sont catastrophiques ... Les lves HP et consort se retrouvent eux ... en dcrochage scolaire !  ::(: 




> La tuile a peut tre un cancer, un AVC, un gamin avec handicap, un patron voyou...
> Ou mme simplement le fait d habiter une ville qui n a plus que des mdecins en dpassement d honoraire.


J'ai des amis franais qui doivent habiter non loin de la frontire belge , pour justement pouvoir placer un proche en situation de lourd handicape ... Donc savoir faire preuve d'un certaine empathie, face  ce type de cas particulier lourd et difficile  grer. 

C'est   l'tat franais  prendre ces responsabilits et d'arrter de se reposer sur l'tat Belge pour la prise en charge de handicape lourd ... 

Charge  vos politiques de changer de paradigme 




> Brandir le pourcentage de valeur qui passe par l tat n a aucun sens d un point de vue budgtaire.
> Cela n est qu une discussion public ou priv.
> 
> Et l ineficacite n est pas l apanage du public. N importe quelle grosse  structure a les mme soucis. Travailler dans une entreprise de plus de 500 personnes apportent toujours les mme effets.
> Bureaucratie, procdures interminables, service spcialiss, dcision externalises, etc...


C'est malheureux  dire, cependant oui un tat jacobin comme la France dresponsabilise sa population . Vouloir a tout pris mettre les gens dans des cases et d'en faire une forme de "pays conformiste" ... Cela n'a jamais march et ne marche pas. C'est juste qu'en France vos politiques sont aveugls depuis 40 ans sur le sujet. 

Le clichet qu'on a du franais "idal"  l'international . C'est le jeune cadre dynamique "conformiste" , qui "rentre dans un moule" . Qui est le "bon petit toutou  son maimaitre" sur le plan administratif ... et rpond btement, sans rflchir aux injonctions gouvernemental . 

---

La Macronie c'est comme "Jacady  dit" . Les lois les plus stupides et le manque de bon sens peut tre appliqu. Quitte  ce que cela soit inefficace ...

----------


## Mat.M

> La vritable question de fond  se poser est la suivante : "voulez vous 100 d'aide ou 100 de salaire net en plus en fin de mois ?" 
> J'utilise mon bon sens et le pragmatisme , je choisis la solution 2 .


avant de s'enflammer rflechissons un peu: mettons une entreprise du CAC40 comme Atos  ou une autre ESN,puisqu'on est sur un forum de dveloppement informatique,l vite fait bien cette entreprise emploie mettons 100 000 salaris.
Augmenter le salaire sur 12 mois de 100 euros par mois a fait 1200 euros annuels par salaris
Donc 100 000 x 1200 supplmentaires  verser sur la paie des salaris je vous laisse faire le calcul et oui le service compta d'Atos apprciera votre pragmatisme... ::mouarf:: 
J'ai fait le calcul pour vous a fait 120 millions bref a mange le peu de marge bnficiaire de l'entreprise  moins que cette entreprise ne soit capable d'augmenter son chiffre d'affaire.
Aprs que cette augmentation en salaire soit dfiscalise ou pas je peux pas me prononcer puisque je ne suis pas le mieux plac pour en parler.

----------


## sanderbe

Bonjour, 




> avant de s'enflammer rflechissons un peu: mettons une entreprise du CAC40 comme Atos ou une autre ESN,puisqu'on est sur un forum de dveloppement informatique,l vite fait bien cette entreprise emploie mettons 100 000 salaris.


105 000 salariers en 2020/2021 pour Atos / Worldline , pour 12 milliards de CA. 




> Augmenter le salaire sur 12 mois de 100 euros par mois a fait 1200 euros annuels par salaris
> Donc 100 000 x 1200 supplmentaires  verser sur la paie des salaris je vous laisse faire le calcul et oui le service compta d'Atos apprciera votre pragmatisme...
> J'ai fait le calcul pour vous a fait 120 millions bref a mange le peu de marge bnficiaire de l'entreprise  moins que cette entreprise ne soit capable d'augmenter son chiffre d'affaire.
> Aprs que cette augmentation en salaire soit dfiscalise ou pas je peux pas me prononcer puisque je ne suis pas le mieux plac pour en parler.


Soit 0,01% du CA ^^

A noter aussi. 

La rgle des salaires suit la rgle du 70/30 % . 30% des salariers (les cadres quoi) ont 70% de la masse salariales. 

---

Peut tre qu'en ayant un systme moins pyramidale ,on pourrait avoir plus de tech (non cadre). Plus de "faiseur" et moins de "sachant" ... Mieux pay .

Il y a peut tre trop de cadres (des chefs de sous chefs de sous sous chefs )  ::aie::

----------


## daerlnaxe

Je me demande si ceux qui parlent d'tatiser des services se souviennent de la merde que c'tait avant.

Rappelons:
- FT... Internet  la trane accusant je ne sais combien de retard, des offres ridicules avec un retard considrable, des offres sur les appels qui tenaient de la blague quand les appels taient dj pris dans des forfaits voire gratuits dans certains autres pays du monde.
- SNCF a a toujours t la merde, le dploiement de Thals comme logiciel ft d'ailleurs un exemple magnifique. Les trains taient dj en retard  l'poque, le seul point "positif" c'tait que les lignes non rentables taient assures.. l'tat peut encore le faire s'il le souhaite. Ah non j'oubliais quand mme que le TGV ft une belle russite et s'est export, mais  part a...
- EDF: Alors oui d'un ct nous avions de l'avance, un bel entretient et rien ne nous empche d'ailleurs non plus de poursuivre, tout dpend comment on gre ce n'est pas que la privatisation qui a merd mais un tout.. Et dans ce "tout" la majeure partie revient surtout  cette ide dbile de vouloir se passer du nuclaire au profit des ENR alors que la technologie ne suit pas encore, mais lobby oblige... L'Allemagne d'ailleurs va rouvrir des centrales  Charbon l, a vient de tomber, pour faire face  la crise.

N'oubliez pas non plus pour qui vous avez vot en passant, le bilan n'est pas l par hasard, ceux qui sont lus depuis plusieurs dcennies sont ceux qui ont refus toute discussion et cataloguent les autres comme extrmistes  chaque fois pour taire tout dialogue. Pire encore quand ils ont mme fait l'analogie entre le RIC et l'accession d'Hitler au pouvoir, mensonger et totalement dplac.

Le soucis dans l'tatisation des services c'est que derrire il y a systmatiquement des abus, un mammouth... Suffisait de voir le rythme de travail chez FT qui tait d'une lenteur considrable compar au priv, les progressions automatiques dans les carrires amenant des gens qui pouvaient tre dficients mentaux (je ne blague pas c'est a le pire) au poste de responsable. Les avantages surralistes chez EDF ne se comptent plus , visiblement certains ont la mmoire courte vis  vis de tous les reportages qui montraient les abus, je connais mme des gens qui sont issus de familles dont au moins un travaillait chez EDF qui tmoignent n'avoir jamais eu conscience de ce que pouvait tre la vie avant de se retrouver plong eux mmes dans le priv  l'ge adulte. Et je ne parle pas de cadres... a ne serait pas drangeant si derrire a n'avait jamais t report sur la facture, alors que a l'tait. Aprs effectivement il y a eu des abus par la suite.

En tout cas pour ma part, bien qu'tant chez Orange, je ne voudrais pas retourner chez FT... Je me souviens que j'ai pu avoir une bouffe d'oxygne en prenant Club Internet  l'poque, et si l'ART n'avait pas fait chier outre mesure on pourrait avoir de bons acteurs qui ne se moquent pas du monde. Car en ralit on est privs sans l'tre en France, Quand Orange veut baisser ses tarifs, l'ART lui dfonce les gencives et favorise en ralit Free, alors que les problmes sont nombreux avec Free et Neuf (je suis aussi pass chez eux). Mais bien qu'tant chez Orange, je sais pertinemment que la qualit que j'ai l  un prix correct, demain je ne l'aurais plus et que le service va me couter deux fois plus cher.   L o a a merd c'tait sur le dgroupage total mais en mme temps le systme tait foireux avec d'un ct le prestataire ct client et de l'autre l'oprateur historique disposant du rseau qui ne pouvait pas tre contact directement.


Aprs j'ai vot PS, mon pre tait PCF, mais je sais dissocier l'utopie de la ralit... Et pour l'heure on parle d'tatiser, mais en France on a un budget de l'tat qui est un vritable goinfre et si l'on se mettait  agir dessus les Franais rcupreraient du pouvoir d'achat. L'tatisation a n'a jamais t garantie d'galit, qu'un mec se sucre sur ton dos en tat pdg d'une multinationale ou bien haut fonctionnaire, au moins tu as une petite chance de pouvoir te passer des services de la multinationale, pour l'tat on ne te laissera par contre pas le choix. En outre sans magouille,  moins que la multinationale dtienne une technologie que les autres ne risquent pas de dcouvrir, la loi de l'offre et de la demande oblige  s'adapter (aprs j'ai conscience que de nos jours a tient surtout de la thorie). Donc les nostalgiques, je vous invite  faire un petit flashback car je me souviens pour ma part que a n'avait rien de rose.

----------


## Pyramidev

> Je relaie un exemple de rpression politique via une perquisition illgale : Perquisition pour des tags  la craie chez Warren Dalle, candidat LFI aux lgislatives


Je relaie un deuxime exemple de rpression politique d'un candidat aux lgislatives. Cette fois-ci, c'est un candidat RN, Pierre Le Camus : Bordeaux : un candidat RN aux lgislatives pass  tabac




> Pierre Le Camus, le candidat du Rassemblement National (RN)  la 2e circonscription de Gironde aux dernires lgislatives, a t violemment agress dans la nuit de vendredi  samedi 9 juillet dans le centre-ville de Bordeaux par une bande de trente  quarante individus qu'il identifie comme appartenant  la mouvance d'extrme gauche antifasciste.


Au premier tour des lections lgislatives, je vois que Pierre Le Camus a fini 4e, avec 5,21 % des exprims, derrire LR et trs loin derrire Ensemble et la NUPES : https://www.resultats-elections.inte...033/03302.html

----------


## virginieh

> Je me demande si ceux qui parlent d'tatiser des services se souviennent de la merde que c'tait avant.
> 
> Rappelons:
> - FT... Internet  la trane accusant je ne sais combien de retard, des offres ridicules avec un retard considrable, des offres sur les appels qui tenaient de la blague quand les appels taient dj pris dans des forfaits voire gratuits dans certains autres pays du monde.
> - SNCF a a toujours t la merde, le dploiement de Thals comme logiciel ft d'ailleurs un exemple magnifique. Les trains taient dj en retard  l'poque, le seul point "positif" c'tait que les lignes non rentables taient assures.. l'tat peut encore le faire s'il le souhaite. Ah non j'oubliais quand mme que le TGV ft une belle russite et s'est export, mais  part a...
> - EDF: Alors oui d'un ct nous avions de l'avance, un bel entretient et rien ne nous empche d'ailleurs non plus de poursuivre, tout dpend comment on gre ce n'est pas que la privatisation qui a merd mais un tout.. Et dans ce "tout" la majeure partie revient surtout  cette ide dbile de vouloir se passer du nuclaire au profit des ENR alors que la technologie ne suit pas encore, mais lobby oblige... L'Allemagne d'ailleurs va rouvrir des centrales  Charbon l, a vient de tomber, pour faire face  la crise.
> (...)
>  Donc les nostalgiques, je vous invite  faire un petit flashback car je me souviens pour ma part que a n'avait rien de rose.


Le pass n'tait pas parfait, je suis juste pas convaincue que la privatisation (ou sa prparation) ai beaucoup aid (mme si dans certains cas a l'a fait).

-Internet  la traine : oui la France a t trs en retard pour adopter internet mais c'tait en grande partie due au minitel dans lequel beaucoup avait t investi. Ca avait t un mauvais choix, l'internet l'a trs vite dpass par contre la faon dont le minitel avait t dploy et adopt par les franais avait t plutt efficace ( l'poque j'tais encore jeune mais ce sont les souvenirs que j'en avait). Quand on a commenc  ce mettre  internet en France, a a t beaucoup plus laborieux effectivement. La concurrence a aid  principalement pour avoir des offres tarifaires plus intressantes quand il y a commenc  en avoir. Reste qu'en dehors des grandes villes le dploiement a t plus long pour que l'infrastructure suive. Mais l'accs a un internet plus rapide dans les zones plus rurales est plus due  la partie encore tatise du rseau parce que les entreprises prives ont eu peu d'intrt pour les zones moins denses en population et ou les marges sont moindres.
-> globalement je trouve que la privatisation a t globalement plutt positive dans ce domaine, mais que l'Etat aie encore son mot a dire sur l'accs des zones rurales au rseau reste un point  ne pas ngliger. 

 -SNCF : il y a probablement toujours eu des retards. Mais la qualit de service et le dclin des lignes en dehors de celles qui sont juges "rentables" a justement t organis volontairement pour prparer la privatisation des lignes donc croire que a a eu un effet positif c'est un peu se faire des illusions. D'ailleurs la Grande Bretagne qui avait privatis ses services ferroviaires est revenue en arrire et pourtant ce n'est pas un pays connu pour son attachement aux services publics. 
En dehors de la qualit de service il y a les proccupations cologiques qui sont sacrifies pour la recherche de rentabilit. Par exemple le transport de fret qui a t abandonn  (l'approvisionnement de Rungis par ex) pour tre remplac par des camions bien plus polluants. Ou le service train/voiture qui a aussi t ferm parce que pas rentable. Mme si il tait peu utilis (en mme temps je crois qu'il tait aussi trop peu connu) pouvoir traverser la France sans les embouteillages et en polluants beaucoup moins tout en gardant l'avantage d'avoir sa voiture une fois arriv, tait une alternative qui aurait t plus utilise si mieux connue. Pour le problme des retards j'imagine pas qu'un train du priv qui doit s'arrter parce qu'il y a une vache sur la voie, le sera moins qu'un train du public . Et s'il doit s'arrter  cause d'un problme sur la voie comme des cables de cuivres vols ou des passages  niveau en panne ce retard risque au contraire d'tre encore plus long. 
-> Pour les transports ferroviaires la privatisation ne va rien apporter de plus aux voyageurs et sa prparation leur a fait perdre beaucoup de services (lignes peu frquentes, trains de nuit, service train/voiture, fret rduit ....). 
-EDF : Tu reproches toi mme le choix d'abandonner le nuclaire, mais s'il a t suivi, c'est justement parce que c'est la source d'nergie qui ne pouvait pas tre privatise pour des raisons de scurit videntes. Mais rien que la privatisation de la distribution de l'lectricit, n'a rien apport aux usagers  part une hausse des tarifs.
-> La seule chose que tu reproches  EDF a t en grande partie due  la volont de privatisation.

Encore une fois ce n'tait pas parfait avant. Mais en ce qui concerne le choix entre le priv et le public, je continue de penser que tout ce qui est par nature du monopole de fait ne gagne pas  tre au mains du priv.
Par contre il y a beaucoup d'entreprises dans lesquelles l'Etat a encore des parts qui devraient tre privatises, mais tout privatiser juste par idologie c'est une mauvaise politique

----------


## Pyramidev

Ouah, il y a un grand vnement dans l'actualit aujourd'hui : la fuite des *Uber Files*.

Uber broke laws, duped police and secretly lobbied governments, leak reveals




> More than 124,000 confidential documents leaked to the Guardian
> Files expose attempts to lobby Joe Biden, Olaf Scholz and George Osborne
> Emmanuel Macron secretly aided Uber lobbying in France, texts reveal
> Company used kill switch during raids to stop police seeing data
> Former Uber CEO told executives violence guarantees success





> The cache of files, which span 2013 to 2017, includes more than 83,000 emails, iMessages and WhatsApp messages, including often frank and unvarnished communications between Kalanick and his top team of executives.


La partie qui nous intresse le plus est celle qui concerne Emmanuel Macron, serviteur de Uber. Voici un article de Cellule investigation de Radio France, dont je conseille vivement la lecture : Uber Files : Quand Emmanuel Macron jouait les lobbyistes pour Uber

Des pages Wikipdia ont dj t cres. Elles sont encore trs incompltes  l'heure o j'cris ces lignes :
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Uber_Fileshttps://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Uber_Files
Je suis curieux de voir quel sera le traitement mdiatique dans les jours qui suivent.

----------


## ONTAYG

> 105 000 salariers en 2020/2021 pour Atos / Worldline , pour 12 milliards de CA. 
> 
> 
> 
> Soit 0,01% du CA ^^


CA ne veut pas dire bnfice, et s'il y a 120 millions de bnfice, cela fait une anne avec bnfice 0, non ?

----------


## DevTroglodyte

> Suffisait de voir le rythme de travail chez FT qui tait d'une lenteur considrable compar au priv, les progressions automatiques dans les carrires amenant des gens qui pouvaient tre dficients mentaux


Pas besoin d'une entreprise prive pour trouver des dficients mentaux dans la hirarchie... C'est mme l qu'on en trouve le plus, mme dans le priv.

----------


## totozor

> Je me demande si ceux qui parlent d'tatiser des services se souviennent de la merde que c'tait avant.


Oh si je m'en rappelle et c'est aussi pour a que je penses que l'tatisation ne suffit pas et que (certaines de) ces entreprises doivent tre soumises  la concurrence.
On doit pouvoir assurer des conditions de vie acceptables  tous nos concitoyens, et l'tatisation est, de mon point de vue, une des solutions  cet engagement.



> Le soucis dans l'tatisation des services c'est que derrire il y a systmatiquement des abus, un mammouth... Suffisait de voir le rythme de travail chez FT qui tait d'une lenteur considrable compar au priv


Biensur que l'abus existe dans le public mais il y en a autant dans le priv (pas toujours de la mme forme).
Les promotions absurdes existent autant dans le priv



> Et pour l'heure on parle d'tatiser, mais en France on a un budget de l'tat qui est un vritable goinfre 
> [...]L'tatisation a n'a jamais t garantie d'galit


Pourquoi veut on tatiser ce qui est un gouffre et privatiser ce qui est rentable? Ca m'chappe, une des liberts des entreprises publiques est qu'elles n'ont pas besoin d'tre rentable (ce qui est autant leur force que leur faiblesse), mais elles peuvent l'tre et a devrait tre l'objectif de certaines d'entre elles (banques, partie "luxe" du transport etc) = mettre de l'argent dans les caisses de l'tat.
L'objectif de la gauche aujourd'hui n'est plus de garantir l'galit mais de garantir des conditions de vie acceptables  tous, d'viter que les pauvres crvent la gueule ouverte, que les classes moyennes tiennent ce systme  bout de bras, pendant que les plus riches s'enrichissent encore et encore.

----------


## BenoitM

> La partie qui nous intresse le plus est celle qui concerne Emmanuel Macron, serviteur de Uber. Voici un article de Cellule investigation de Radio France, dont je conseille vivement la lecture : Uber Files : Quand Emmanuel Macron jouait les lobbyistes pour Uber


Des lobbyistes en France, je pensais qu'il n'y avait que l'UE moi qui tait touch par des Lobbys.

----------


## Pyramidev

La motion de censure a t rejete  l'Assemble nationale. Elle n'a eu que 146 votes.
Qui l'a vote ? Qui ne l'a pas vote ? Un extrait d'un article de Le Monde :




> Lalliance de gauche nest pas parvenue  faire le plein des 151 voix des  insoumis , socialistes, cologistes et communistes. Six socialistes ont fait dfection : Dominique Potier (le seul  ne pas avoir sign la motion), Valrie Rabault, Herv Saulignac, Ccile Untermaier, Jol Avignaret et Bertrand Petit. Le seul votant hors Nupes est le souverainiste Nicolas Dupont-Aignan.


Dans une vido de 4m27, Nicolas Dupont-Aignan explique pourquoi il a vot la motion de censure :



Ainsi, on a la liste officielle des groupes d'opposition : la NUPES et Nicolas Dupont-Aignan.

----------


## escartefigue

Les accointances entre lobbyistes et certains responsables politiques  ne datent pas d'hier et ne sont pas prtes de s'arrter, il y a trop d'intrts en jeu.
On se souvient notamment des innombrables casseroles de Jacques Chirac maire de Paris puis prsident de la rpublique, et l'application avec laquelle son garde des sceaux de l'poque, Jacques Toubon, dcoupait les dossiers en tranches si fines que les juges d'instruction n'avaient plus que des  dossiers pais comme du papier  cigarette !

----------


## ABCIWEB

> Les accointances entre lobbyistes et certains responsables politiques ne datent pas d'hier et ne sont pas prtes de s'arrter, il y a trop d'intrts en jeu. On se souvient notamment des innombrables casseroles de Jacques Chirac...


Sur le principe, on ne banalise pas des comportements douteux ou rprhensibles sous prtexte qu'ils existaient dj avant, sinon aucune amlioration ni progrs n'est possible. A ce compte l, impossible de lutter contre la dlinquance en col blanc, contre la destruction des services publics, contre la destruction de l'co systme, contre le rchauffement climatique, contre la destruction des droits du travail, et plus gnralement d'imposer une quelconque contrainte qui gnerait d'une manire ou d'une autre l'accroissement des bnfices des multinationales. 

Et surtout, tu compares des choses qui ne sont pas comparables. Les nombreuses casseroles de Chirac concernent des emplois fictifs, le financement du RPR, et possiblement de l'enrichissement personnel  l'occasion de certaines transactions immobilires. Rien  voir avec une activit de lobbying qui consiste  modifier la lgislation afin de satisfaire les intrts d'une multinationale.




> La loi Thvenoud rglemente alors l'activit des VTC en France. Uber souhaite dvelopper UberPop, ce service qui permet  n'importe quel conducteur de devenir chauffeur pour arrondir ses fins de mois. Accuse de drguler le march, l'implantation d'Uber avait provoqu un important conflit social avec les taxis avec des manifestations et des heurts.
> 
> Au sein du gouvernement, Uber peut compter sur l'coute attentive d'Emmanuel Macron, tout jeune ministre de l'Economie. Premier rendez-vous qui ne figure pas  l'agenda officiel d'Emmanuel Macron. Les dirigeants d'Uber en ressortent ravis : "En un mot : spectaculaire. Du jamais vu. Beaucoup de boulot  venir, mais on va bientt danser", crit le lobbyiste de la socit Mark MacGann aprs le rendez-vous.
> 
> Pendant 18 mois, il y a eu 17 runions, appels ou SMS entre Emmanuel Macron et Uber, selon les documents internes. Les documents montrent qu'Emmanuel Macron a conseill  Uber de rdiger des amendements cls en main pour les confier  des dputs et pour que les propositions entrent dans le dbat public. Lorsque le prfet de police de Marseille prend un arrt pour interdire Uber, le lobbyiste en chef envoie un SMS directement  Emmanuel Macron. Le ministre lui promet de "regarder cela personnellement". Trois jours plus tard, le dcret est supprim. Lorsque des agents de la DGCCRF (Rpressions des fraudes) perquisitionnent le sige d'Uber, Emmanuel Macron est alert en direct...


source




> "Macron a dit  ses collaborateurs de parler  la DGCCRF"
> 
> Les discussions se droulent alors que, le contexte, lui, est dfavorable. Le gant du transport en vhicule de tourisme avec chauffeur (VTC) est dans le collimateur de la rpression des fraudes. Le 13 novembre 2014, des agents investissent les locaux dUber  Lyon. Ces enqutes de la Direction gnrale de la concurrence, de la consommation et de la rpression des fraudes (DGCCRF) - un service sous la tutelle du ministre de lconomie - agacent le directeur dUber France. Dans un message  ses collgues, Thibaud Simphal se plaint : Ils nous harclent vritablement en ce moment, tous les jours. Bercy et ses services commencent  se comporter comme l'Intrieur et les petits policiers qui veulent bouffer du Pop [rfrence  UberPop, NDLR]. Trs dcevant.
> 
> Il nest pas question, pour autant, de se fcher avec le ministre de lconomie. Les lobbyistes dUber se contentent de faire part de leur incomprhension et de leur lassitude au jeune ministre Macron. Et, si lon en croit les documents internes dUber, la stratgie semble avoir fonctionn. Ainsi, dans un message adress aux patrons amricains dUber, Travis Kalanick et David Plouffe le 17 novembre 2014, Mark MacGann affirme quEmmanuel Macron sest engag  intervenir auprs de la DGCCRF:
> - Macron a dit  ses collaborateurs de parler  la DGCCRF. Il dit: "nous devons avoir un dbat technique avec eux, je ne veux pas qu'ils soient trop conservateurs".


source

Macron ne pouvait qu'intervenir devant cette grande injustice... De quoi? Une multinationale embte par de petits flics de la Direction gnrale de la concurrence, de la consommation et de la rpression des fraudes ? Inadmissible! Uber ne fraude pas, ils optimisent, faut avoir l'esprit large, pas trop conservateur. Et puis maintenant Uber rdige les lois, oubliez donc tout ce qui concerne cotisations sociales et droit du travail, congs pays et retraite. 

Exit la DGCCRF et ses petits flics tatillons, exit les fraudes sociales. Les lois sont faites pour tre respectes par les petits, tous ces gens qui ne sont rien. Et pour contourner la loi Thvenoud qui rendait difficile le maintien d'UberPop :



> Emmanuel Macron annonce que certaines des mesures phares souhaites par les plateformes VTC seront adoptes par dcret. Cest ainsi que les *250 heures de formation* ncessaires pour devenir chauffeur que prvoyaient la loi Thvenoud sont supprimes. Pour lobtention dune licence, *la dure de formation est ramene  sept heures*, soit quasiment une journe. Les entreprises du secteur applaudissent.
> 
> Mais Emmanuel Macron a-t-il agi de concert avec les entreprises de VTC, en coulisses, pour assouplir drastiquement la rglementation, alors mme quil ntait pas en charge du dossier des transports ? Lactuel Prsident na pas rpondu de manire prcise  cette question. Mais un message du 20 janvier 2015, envoy par le lobbyiste Mark MacGann  ses collgues, laisse peu de place au doute :
> - La discussion avec Emmanuel Macron lors de la runion  Bery a port sur la drglementation des VTC,  savoir l'affaiblissement des barrires  l'entre qui limite l'offre (250h de formation, entre 4k et 6k pour une licence). Il souhaite que nous l'aidions en communiquant de manire claire et agressive que le prix  payer est celui des VTC. Un systme de "VTC light" permettrait une relle cration d'emplois et d'opportunits conomiques.
> 
> Interrog par lICIJ, un ancien membre du gouvernement de lpoque dit ne pas avoir dinformations sur un possible deal entre Emmanuel Macron et Uber. Mais je voyais bien quil y avait des contacts, raconte-t-il. Lempire fond par Travis Kalanick fascinait-il le jeune ministre ? Cela correspond  ses convictions, c'est la start-up nation, rpond cette source qui conclut : Moi, je n'ai aucune fascination pour les dirigeants d'une entreprise qui fait travailler les gens pour rien et au mpris des rgles.


source

De toute vidence Macron a aid Uber par tous les moyens, en leur assurant une protection contre les services des fraudes et en rdigeant des articles de loi sur mesure. Il leur a mme suggrer "de communiquer de manire claire et agressive que le prix  payer est celui des VTC. Un systme de VTC light permettrait une relle cration d'emplois et d'opportunits conomiques". On reconnat en ces termes les lments de langage du ripou nolibral, c'est toujours et invariablement le mme chantage  l'emploi. Les serviteurs du grand capital n'ont aucun autre droit que celui de bosser, peu importe la rglementation, les salaires et les conditions de travail. C'est a la valeur travail. Plus tard, aprs la mort, au paradis, a ruissellera.

Je ne sais pas si Macron peut tre poursuivi pour des faits frauduleux, bien que son intervention pour amadouer la DGCCRF puisse laisser des doutes. On ne sait pas non plus s'il a bnfici de retours sur investissement, tout comme avec son troite collaboration avec McKinsey. Toujours est-il que cela rvle ses intentions disruptives au sens premier du terme, c'est  dire tout casser non pas pour un avenir meilleur mais pour toujours plus de prcarit et de pauvret pour les travailleurs.

Macron le lobbyiste d'une entreprise dont le nom est devenu un nom commun avec l'ubrisation de la socit. Tout un symbole de sa politique sociale rgressiste: Des entreprises qui sexonrent de la ncessit dassurer la sant et la scurit de leurs salaris, de respecter le Code du travail (dures maximales de travail, congs, salaire minimum) et de payer des cotisations sociales. Et des employs dont les heures d'attente ne sont pas comptes et qui, pas plus que de congs, n'ont pas droit non plus au chmage avec leur status d'auto entrepreneur. En cas de souci, c'est le RSA... et le travail forc. Pas bon pour favoriser les revendications salariales et les progrs sociaux. 

*Et Macron est apparemment toujours leur lobbyiste attitr*. Selon Franois Ruffin, la commission europenne tout comme le parlement europen ont demand que ces travailleurs soient prsums comme tant des salaris, ce qui leur ouvrirait des droits, mais Macron et Borne continuent de s'y opposer. Le  lobbying de Macron est donc toujours d'actualit, c.f. minute 12 de cette vido.



On apprend au passage que la majorit des auto entrepreneurs touchent en moyenne 590 par mois.

La disruption selon Macron c'est un aller simple et sans retour vers le royaume de la prcarit, et des services publics en lambeaux pour parachever son oeuvre. Mais pour faire chic et bon genre, on l'a baptis "startup nation", a fait briller les yeux des neuneus qui s'imaginent tout autre chose.

----------


## Pyramidev

Le 20 mars 2019, Didier Lallement a t nomm prfet de police de Paris pour remplacer Michel Delpuech, jug comme trop laxiste dans sa gestion des manifestations des Gilets jaunes. Aujourd'hui, Didier Lallement quitte ses fonctions. BLAST a alors dress son bilan :

----------


## virginieh

https://www.capital.fr/votre-carrier...emblee-1441590

Emmanuel Macron - qui veut que le travail paie sans passer par une hausse gnrale des salaires  ::lol::

----------


## Gunny

> https://www.capital.fr/votre-carrier...emblee-1441590
> 
> Emmanuel Macron - qui veut que le travail paie sans passer par une hausse gnrale des salaires


"Manu, la baignoire fuit encore.
-Et si on versait un verre d'eau dedans pour compenser ?"

----------


## David_g

> Une grande dmocratie comme la ntre n'a plus besoin d'un service public. Caroline Parmentier


Quand j'entends a en sance, je me dis qu'on est vraiment mal parti..

----------


## pmithrandir

a illustre juste les mthodes et les attentes du RN.

La dmocratie a une srie de contre pouvoir, ncessaire a sa survie de long terme.
Contre pouvoir peut tre gnant souvent, mais combien ncessaire on le voit en Hongrie pour garantir la pluralit et l alternance.

A chaque fois que l occasion se prsentera de supprimer l un de ces contre pouvoir ils  voteront pour.

En cela Ils rejoignent LREM dans leur extrmisme. Les un pour donner au capitalisme encore plus de pouvoir, les autres pour plus d autocratie. Dans les deux cas les mdias les gnent...

----------


## David_g

> a illustre juste les mthodes et les attentes du RN.
> 
> La dmocratie a une srie de contre pouvoir, ncessaire a sa survie de long terme.
> Contre pouvoir peut tre gnant souvent, mais combien ncessaire on le voit en Hongrie pour garantir la pluralit et l alternance.
> 
> A chaque fois que l occasion se prsentera de supprimer l un de ces contre pouvoir ils  voteront pour.
> 
> En cela Ils rejoignent LREM dans leur extrmisme. Les un pour donner au capitalisme encore plus de pouvoir, les autres pour plus d autocratie. Dans les deux cas les mdias les gnent...


De toute faon l, comme cela sera financ par une partie de la TVA, on peut dire adieu au service public.
- cela veut dire que cet argent sera pris sur le financement d'autre chose
- cela sera ngoci chaque anne ( la baisse fort probablement)
- cela veut dire : si vous voulez tre pay, ben soyez cool avec le gouvernement

Bref pas une situation rose mais bon de toute faon RN et la droite assume de vouloir privatiser tout cela. 

sinon  quelques voix prt (- de 10, car quelques surprises et un peu d'amateurisme de la majorit), on a failli avoir une taxe sur les super-profits. je crois qu'on aurait entendu Macron hurler depuis toute la France si cela s'tait produit.

----------


## pmithrandir

Bonjour

Je ne sais pas si vous suivez en ce moment, mais pour changer on a des annonces assez incompatible.

D un ct nous avons 15% d economies a faire sur le gaz... Sans avoir le moindre dbut de solution. De l autre on subventionn massivement les nergies.

Je croyais que le principal levier de changement des comportements taient pourtant le porte monnaie. Avec un litre a 3 euros... J imagine que de nouvelles manires de se dplacer deviendrait videntes.

De mme on voit une enveloppe de 230M d euros vote pour les cuve de fioul... Rapporte aux 3 millions de foyer toujours quipes... Cela donne une aide de 69 euros par foyer.
Bref... Rien du tout.


Je suis moins en ce moment... Vacances obligent... Mais on est pas mont d un niveau avec la nouvelle mandature...

----------


## Gunny

JLM manque encore une fois l'occasion de se taire : Dplacement de Nancy Pelosi  Tawan : une  provocation  amricaine, juge Jean-Luc Mlenchon

----------


## Jon Shannow

> JLM manque encore une fois l'occasion de se taire : Dplacement de Nancy Pelosi  Tawan : une  provocation  amricaine, juge Jean-Luc Mlenchon


C'est clair. Soutenir la Chine, c'est vraiment n'importe quoi. On peut tre contre la politique internationale des USA sans pour autant se faire le chancre de celles de la Chine ou de la Russie !  ::roll::

----------


## David_g

> C'est clair. Soutenir la Chine, c'est vraiment n'importe quoi. On peut tre contre la politique internationale des USA sans pour autant se faire le chancre de celles de la Chine ou de la Russie !


Le dsir d'indpendance de province ukrainienne (un peu pouss) c'est bien.
Le dsir d'indpendance d'une dmocratie c'est mal. 

Les dclarations de l'ambassadeur chinois sont assez inquitante aussi (mais bon c'est une habitude de sa part) : "on devra les r-duquer".

----------


## Pyramidev

> JLM manque encore une fois l'occasion de se taire : Dplacement de Nancy Pelosi  Tawan : une  provocation  amricaine, juge Jean-Luc Mlenchon


Du coup, je viens de lire l'article du blog de Jean-Luc Mlenchon cit par cet article de Le Monde.

Je conseille  ceux qui ont lu cet article de Le Monde de lire aussi l'article original de Jean-Luc Mlenchon, car c'est intressant de voir comment les grands mdias slectionnent les informations.

Le dbut de l'article contient les extraits cits dans l'article de Le Monde.




> Mais autrement plus lourde de consquences est la provocation des USA  Tawan. Quel est le sens de la visite de Pelosi sur place ?
> Tawan est un sujet tendu depuis la libration de la Chine. Mais, pour les Franais depuis 1965 et le gnral de Gaulle, il ny a quune seule Chine. Elle sige au Conseil de scurit. Tawan est une composante  part entire de la Chine. Le premier gouvernement alors national dictatorial de lle, celui de Tchang Ka-chek, prtendait dailleurs reprendre le contrle de la  Chine continentale . Depuis, chacun sen tient  une volont de coexistence pacifique, en attendant mieux. Quoi ? Les Chinois rgleront le problme entre eux. Il ny a pas dautre issue raisonnable possible.


Peu aprs, Jean-Luc Mlenchon met en garde contre un possible traitement mdiatique similaire  celui de la crise russo-ukrainienne qui nous encouragerait  prononcer des sanctions conomiques contre la Chine et qui se retourneraient contre nous :




> On devine davance le lamento anti Chinois qui va bientt nous tre servi sans relche par les chanes de propagande en continu. videmment, on va bientt parler de sanctions conomiques. Un jour ou lautre, le bilan rel de ce genre de mesures sera fait. Il suffit de voir ce qui se passe  propos de la Russie pour comprendre  qui profite cette  stratgie . Et  qui elle nuit rellement. Cependant ne sous-estimons pas la contribution de la misre quelle rpand en Europe.


Ensuite, Jean-Luc Mlenchon s'oppose  une guerre contre la Chine :




> Quels que soient lampleur et le niveau des critiques qui peuvent tre adresses au gouvernement chinois, nous devons refuser de cautionner la guerre  la Chine pour satisfaire les vues des USA sur Tawan. Si javais t lu, jaurais tenu ce raisonnement avec le gouvernement US.


De plus, il conseille de dbattre avec les tats-Unis pour essayer d'viter une nouvelle guerre catastrophique pour le climat :




> Les USA peuvent comprendre que le rchauffement climatique est une ralit et non un dlire gauchiste. Ils peuvent comprendre quune guerre de plus ne fera que rendre plus difficile toute solution sur ce sujet prioritaire.


La suite de l'article critique beaucoup les mdias et leur deux poids, deux mesures. Je ne cite pas tout car c'est long, mais voici un extrait choisi :




> Mais comment sen tonner quand on la voit accepter, sans dire mot, le martyr dAssange et la rception officielle dun dirigeant tranger accus davoir fait dcouper un de leur confrre ? Rien. Leurs motions sont dsormais seulement en service command. Le livre prophtique de Franois Ruffin nous avait prvenu ( Les petits soldats du journalisme ).


 la fin, il parle un peu de Gustavo Petro.

Dans cet article, la seule chose intressante que le journaliste de Le Monde a juge intressante de relayer, c'est que le vilain Jean-Luc Mlenchon a dit que Tawan faisait partie de la Chine. Mais il ne faudrait surtout pas parler des sujets de fond.

----------


## pmithrandir

Exactement 

Je ne vois pas comment un homme politique, non corrompu, peux donner son blanc seing a 2 rgimes dictatoriaux et condamner les cibles de ces rgimes a subir leur dictature en prtendant que c'est "normal" ou lgitime.

Le principe s une seule chine ayant recement mis Hong Kong a genoux... Dire a a propos de Taiwan ne peut tre l oeuvre d un dmocrate.(au sens franais du terme)

Et que le gnral de Gaule aient, il y a 50 ou 60 ans diy qq chose me parat une justification hasardeuse. Il n avait bien videment aucunement conscience de la direction que prendrait la Chine plus tard ni des abus commis.

----------


## pmithrandir

Je n avais pas lu le post avant moi entirement avant ma prcdente rponse.


Pour moi on marche sur la tte. On a 2 blocs qui se dessinent depuis 20 ans grce aux accords de libre-change. La Russie et la Chine n taient rien avant que l argent des usa et de l Europe ne viennent les financer.

Ce faisant, nous avons permis de maintenir artificiellement le pouvoir d achat des europens et des amricains... Au prix des emplois, de la pollution internationale et des peuples de ces 2 entits qui auraient fait plonger leurs rgimes si la pauvret les avaient motivs.

Nous nous sommes mis en position de dpendance et aujourd'hui les dmocratie sont en train de perdre le leadership au profit de la Chine. Si a lui plat cette situation... Tant mieux pour lui. Mais je pense pour ma part que la dmocratie se dfend... Avec le sang si ncessaire. 

Les regimes russes et chinois ont des pratiques que je ne peux accepter.. et toute instauration d un monde polaris ne me gnerait pas. Le plus tt serait le mieux je pense. On verrai alors le vrai pouvoir de l argent refaire son effet... Et les blocs chinois et russes lentement pricliter. Les chinois tant les plus difficile a abbatte puisqu'une partie non 'egligeable de la.population est aujourd'hui duque et a mme de faire des avance conomique et scientifique pertinente. Mais je ne doute pas que ces 2 rgimes s ecrouleront sans les apports indispensables amnes par la libert que l on trouve en dmocratie.

----------


## Gunny

> Exactement 
> 
> Je ne vois pas comment un homme politique, non corrompu, peux donner son blanc seing a 2 rgimes dictatoriaux et condamner les cibles de ces rgimes a subir leur dictature en prtendant que c'est "normal" ou lgitime.
> 
> Le principe s une seule chine ayant recement mis Hong Kong a genoux... Dire a a propos de Taiwan ne peut tre l oeuvre d un dmocrate.(au sens franais du terme)
> 
> Et que le gnral de Gaule aient, il y a 50 ou 60 ans diy qq chose me parat une justification hasardeuse. Il n avait bien videment aucunement conscience de la direction que prendrait la Chine plus tard ni des abus commis.


On notera aussi la rhtorique tout  fait sophistique : "une seule Chine" "Ce sont aux chinois de dcider"
Autrement dit, si on suppose que Taiwan est une partie de la Chine, alors Taiwan fait partie de la Chine. Et c'est  Pkin de dcider de son sort.
Le soutien de Mlenchon aux dictateurs pourvu qu'ils soient opposs aux USA a toujours t gnante mais depuis l'invasion de l'Ukraine c'est devenu franchement inacceptable.

----------


## Pyramidev

Aujourd'hui, Jean-Luc Mlenchon a crit un nouvel article de blog pour ragir aux critiques de son prcdent article.

Ce nouvel article a t cit dans la presse, dont Le Figaro et L'Obs.

Jean-Luc Mlenchon voque la formation des grands blocs gopolitiques et a effectivement une dent contre les USA. Par exemple, il rappelle la rupture du mga contrat de sous-marins entre l'Australie et la France.




> Ils pensent que la Chine millnaire va sincliner devant leurs gesticulations ? Ils veulent pousser la Chine  devoir entrer en convergence plus troite avec la Russie ? Ils veulent pousser  la formation dun bloc plus homogne entre les USA et lEurope  quoi quil en cote  en matire dasservissement et de risque de guerre ? Car ce sont l les thses sur la table. Pour linstant, nul ne les a tranches encore. Ni aux Etats-Unis ni en Chine. Mais la formation des nouveaux grands blocs gopolitiques est lenjeu de notre temps.
> La France de Macron a renonc  jouer un rle dans cette partie mondiale. Faut-il sy rsigner ? Les macronistes blent donc en chur avec les foliculaires atlantistes. Sans vergogne ! Se souviennent-ils de la faon dont la France a t traite par les Australiens sur ordre des USA dans laffaire des sous-marins ? Et comment elle a t expulse de lalliance militaire anglo-saxonne pour le Pacifique? Ils veulent mendier une caresse de leur matre qui les traite si grossirement ?


Ensuite, il conseille de nouveau d'viter de rentrer en guerre contre la Chine.




> Et quon ne vienne pas me dire que mon propos revient  approuver tout ce que fait le gouvernement chinois. Non seulement je ne crois pas que ce soit sa demande pour vivre en paix avec les autres nations, mais je veux aussi rappeler ce que jen ai dit dans le post incrimin. Voici :  Quels que soient lampleur et le niveau des critiques qui peuvent tre adresses au gouvernement chinois, nous devons refuser de cautionner la guerre  la Chine pour satisfaire les vues des USA sur Tawan . Ce qui veut dire faire front aussi avec ceux qui aux USA sont aussi de cet avis. Nous ne devons pas vouloir dun nouveau front de guerre ni de rien qui nous dtourne de la politique altermondialiste dont lespce humaine a besoin pour faire face aux consquences du changement climatique.

----------


## Gunny

D'accord, mais qui a suggr que la France doive entrer en guerre contre la Chine ?

----------


## pmithrandir

Des soldats... Je ne sais pas

Si Taiwan est envahi... Je pense que l on essayera de les soutenir un peu . Mais pas sur 

En revanche, l exemple russe nous montre que notre dpendance  la Chine est extrmement dangereuse pour nous et que la relocalisation,  minima en Europe, est une ncessit imprieuse.

Ce faisant nous obtiendrons immdiatement un poids non ngligeable face  cet adversaire en rduisant notre dpendance et en menaant leurs pib.

----------


## pmithrandir

Il me parat important de souligner dans mon propos prcdent que je n encourage pas un transfert a 100% des usines et comptences en Europe... Mais plus une rpartition minimale.

Construire une usine reprsente certains dfis. Reproduire une usine existente 10 fois est en revanche plus simple.

Ce principe s applique a presque tous les domaines dailleur.

Je pense donc qu'il est ncessaire de maintenir une activit minimale a proximit de manire  pouvoir repliquer rapidement si ncessaire.

Vous voyez les difficults  lutter contre la Russie... Et on ne parle que de limiter un peu les dplacement et de baisser de 1 degr le chauffage.

Imaginez si tous les produits chinois disparaissait des magasins... L inflation des rare produits locaux et les penuries dans tous les domaines.

Cette pnurie pouvant tre aussi une arme politique de la Chine envers nous... Comme le fait la Russie avec le gaz et le ptrole.

----------


## sanderbe

Bonjour, 




> Des soldats... Je ne sais pas
> 
> Si Taiwan est envahi... Je pense que l on essayera de les soutenir un peu . Mais pas sur 
> 
> En revanche, l exemple russe nous montre que notre dpendance  la Chine est extrmement dangereuse pour nous et que la relocalisation,  minima en Europe, est une ncessit imprieuse.
> 
> Ce faisant nous obtiendrons immdiatement un poids non ngligeable face  cet adversaire en rduisant notre dpendance et en menaant leurs pib.


Taiwan , l'Ukraine , la Chine, La Russie , les USA ...

En Ukraine le gouvernement central est soutenu par les USA et refuse d'couter les minorits russophones. On connait l'enlisement actuel et les vellits de chacun de scession pour tel ou tel rgion. 

Avec la Chine et Taiwan , les USA exige une indpendance . La Chine exige que Taiwan reste dans on giron , avec plus ou moins un "autonomie locale". 

Faut il se rappeler que les USA cherchent  se dbarrasser de Porto Rico ? 

Si c'est riche et que cela va dans le sens des USA ... On garde une main dessus . Si cela est pauvre on s'en dbarasse : 


> https://www.chine-magazine.com/relat...n-propre-camp/
> 
> Pour ma part, jaimerais bien savoir comment ragirait le gouvernement Amricain si un haut responsable chinois rendait une visite  Porto Rico pour encourager les tendances indpendantistes de ce territoire.

----------


## pmithrandir

On peut en dire autant de beaucoup de pays.

Je suis prt  parier que il y a bien 20% de francophone en Belgique qui verrait d un bon oeil un transfert vers la France .. comme en Alsace je suis sur que 20% des gens seraient content de partir en Allemagne.
Idem prs de chaque frontire en fait.

Cela n en est pas moins ignore par le pouvoir central sans que a gne personne. Et quand a devient trop important des rfrendum existent pour informer ou confirmer cette volont. Rfrendum souvent mis en place avec des observateurs extrieur neutres.

----------


## totozor

> Je suis prt  parier que il y a bien 20% de francophone en Belgique qui verrait d un bon oeil un transfert vers la France ..


En tant que Franais habitant  Lige (la plus Franaise de ville belge, celle o on tire plus de feux d'artifice le 14 juillet que le 21 - fte nationale belge), je ne suis pas du tout sur de a, il y a un foss culturel entre la France et la Belgique et je ne suis pas sur que 20% des Wallons soient prt  le franchir.
Rien que d'un point de vue politique, ils reprsentent aujourd'hui un poids non ngligeable de la politique de leur pays, ils deviendraient "un grain de sable" en rejoignant la France. La France est minemment dpendante de son gouvernement, la Belgique est capable de vivre des mois avec un "gouvernement d'affaires courantes".
Ceci dit il est possible qu'on atteigne les 20% avec les Wallons rsidant  l'tranger.
Mais si ces 20% existent il en existe au moins 2 fois plus qui sont absolument contre.

PS : si on me posait la question, je serais contre. Je suis plus attach  la "mentalit Belge" qu' la "Franaise".

----------


## Mat.M

> PS : si on me posait la question, je serais contre. Je suis plus attach  la "mentalit Belge" qu' la "Franaise".


j'ai toujours pens qu'un Wallon c'est un anglo-saxon qui parle franais,d'accord pas d'accord ?  ::D:

----------


## Gunny

> En tant que Franais habitant  Lige (la plus Franaise de ville belge, celle o on tire plus de feux d'artifice le 14 juillet que le 21 - fte nationale belge), je ne suis pas du tout sur de a, il y a un foss culturel entre la France et la Belgique et je ne suis pas sur que 20% des Wallons soient prt  le franchir.
> Rien que d'un point de vue politique, ils reprsentent aujourd'hui un poids non ngligeable de la politique de leur pays, ils deviendraient "un grain de sable" en rejoignant la France. La France est minemment dpendante de son gouvernement, la Belgique est capable de vivre des mois avec un "gouvernement d'affaires courantes".
> Ceci dit il est possible qu'on atteigne les 20% avec les Wallons rsidant  l'tranger.
> Mais si ces 20% existent il en existe au moins 2 fois plus qui sont absolument contre.
> 
> PS : si on me posait la question, je serais contre. Je suis plus attach  la "mentalit Belge" qu' la "Franaise".


Pour avoir habit toute ma vie  la frontire Belge du ct Franais, c'est une supposition sans queue ni tte. Malgr la langue commune et la longue frontire (donc fort brassage familial et culturel), les Belges (mme les wallons) ne se sentent pas Franais le moins du monde. Ou alors j'en ai jamais rencontr ni entendu parler. Les Franais sont au plus des cousins. Une langue ne pse franchement pas trs fort dans le sentiment d'appartenance nationale, et c'est dur  voir quand on habite dans un pays qui domine culturellement cette langue dans le monde.

----------


## totozor

> j'ai toujours pens qu'un Wallon c'est un anglo-saxon qui parle franais,d'accord pas d'accord ?


Je ne suis pas sur de comprendre ce que tu veux dire mais je suis assez peu convaincu.
Connaissant assez peu les anglo-saxons c'est compliqu pour moi de comparer mais la caricature de l'anglais flegmatique ne correspond pas vraiment aux Wallons.
Si je devais comparer les wallons  un modle populaire, le plus proche est probablement le village d'Astrix (est ce une concidence si l'un des plus grand vnements ligeois s'appelle le village gaulois? ::mouarf:: ), des gens capable de s'engueuler pour un dtail mais qui vont faire corps contre un adversaire commun et qui finit toute activit par une bire.



> Pour avoir habit toute ma vie  la frontire Belge du ct Franais, c'est une supposition sans queue ni tte. Malgr la langue commune et la longue frontire (donc fort brassage familial et culturel), les Belges (mme les wallons) ne se sentent pas Franais le moins du monde. Ou alors j'en ai jamais rencontr ni entendu parler. Les Franais sont au plus des cousins. Une langue ne pse franchement pas trs fort dans le sentiment d'appartenance nationale, et c'est dur  voir quand on habite dans un pays qui domine culturellement cette langue dans le monde.


On est d'accord  ::D:

----------


## Mat.M

> Connaissant assez peu les anglo-saxons c'est compliqu pour moi de comparer mais la caricature de l'anglais flegmatique ne correspond pas vraiment aux Wallons.


autant pour moi totozor c'est une erreur de ma part.
La diffrence entre les Belges et les Franais c'est que les Belges ils ont une certaine dose de_ non-sense_, de dcal  l'anglaise,a va de Philippe Geluck  Ren Magritte.
Le Franais lui il est trs politis

----------


## pmithrandir

L hypothse est peut tre farfelue... Mais je suis sur qu il existe des gens qui pensent comme cela... Minoritaire bien sr. Mais cette proportion doit varier selon les difficults que traverse la Belgique et l envie de mieux qui peut exister. Et pour moi a fonctionne pour tous les pays et toutes les frontires. 
Si on remonte ne serait ce que 200 ans en arrire... On voit que les frontires taient bien diffrentes. 

Nous pourrions donc aisment prtendre que les francophones sont dfavoris par les gouvernements centraux... Et aller dfendre nos compatriotes. Exactement ce que prtend faire la Russie.

Je ne crois pas une seconde aux hypothses de gnocides ou de charnier qui auraient justifier la guerre actuelle par exemple.



Pour la Chine... Avec Taiwan, nous sommes je pense dans une ambigut qui doit absolument mener a une indpendance. 2 pays qui ne peuvent pas se supporter, ne peuvent pas se runir facilement.

Nous avons fait le contraire avec Hong Kong et nous avons condamn ses habitants a la vassalit sans condition.
La couronne britannique n a pas demand aux habitants leur avis avant de rtrocder Hong Kong aux chinois... Pour leur plus grand malheur. Et les conditions soit disant valable jusqu'en 2047 ont t bien vite oublies. Comment la couronne britannique pourrait elle les faire respecter sans envoyer son arme.

Notre force, c est la dmocratie. Il faut la respecter et toujours s y rfrer. Essayer de faire de questions comprhensible et ne pas hsiter  mettre en place des demandes a la population et de faire des scrutins en plusieurs votes par exemple...

Pour moi, de facto Taiwan n est plus chinoise depuis 1949. Comment imaginer que les habitants seraient encore chinois et pourrait intgrer avec plaisir la dictature qui leur sert de voisin.

----------


## Gunny

On est d'accord. On voit bien derrire les mensonges Russes et Chinois que ce qui les gne le plus c'est bien d'avoir une dmocratie librale  leur porte, dont la population possde de forts liens culturels, historiques et ethniques avec eux.

----------


## sanderbe

Bonjour, 




> L hypothse est peut tre farfelue... Mais je suis sur qu il existe des gens qui pensent comme cela... Minoritaire bien sr. Mais cette proportion doit varier selon les difficults que traverse la Belgique et l envie de mieux qui peut exister. Et pour moi a fonctionne pour tous les pays et toutes les frontires. 
> Si on remonte ne serait ce que 200 ans en arrire... On voit que les frontires taient bien diffrentes. 
> 
> Nous pourrions donc aisment prtendre que les francophones sont dfavoris par les gouvernements centraux... Et aller dfendre nos compatriotes. Exactement ce que prtend faire la Russie.
> 
> Je ne crois pas une seconde aux hypothses de gnocides ou de charnier qui auraient justifier la guerre actuelle par exemple.
> 
> Pour la Chine... Avec Taiwan, nous sommes je pense dans une ambigut qui doit absolument mener a une indpendance. 2 pays qui ne peuvent pas se supporter, ne peuvent pas se runir facilement.
> 
> ...


A ce jeu de dpeage on peut aussi :

Charcuter la Belgique entre France, Pays Bas et Allemagne . Charcuter la Suisse entre France, Allemagne et Italie. On rattache l'Autriche  l'Allemagne . Idem pour les micro tat ... Andorre et  la Catalogne , Monaco  la France, San Marino  L'Italie . 

La question de fond, qui veut d'une Europe avec des fonctionnements linguistiques ? On refait les frontires par selon les langues ? 

Personnellement je suis contre le rattachement de la Wallonie  France. Envisager plus d'autonomie pour la Wallonie et la Flandre why not. 

D'ailleurs en Belgique on surnomme le palais du gouvernement rgionale  Namur l'lysette, du fait de la bonne entente avec le gouvernement franais.

----------


## pmithrandir

Sanderbe je n ai jamais dit que j tais pour.
Mais bien que l excuse russe et chinoise de prsenter des habitants qui seraient libr peut exister a toutes les frontires.

Et 99% de ses veleites sont ignores par le pouvoir central des pays... Sauf  organiser des rfrendums de manire pisodique.

Escuser l invasion russe n est donc pas possible avec ces arguments.

----------


## Mat.M

> Personnellement je suis contre le rattachement de la Wallonie  France.


donc vous n'aimeriez pas que E Macron et toute sa clique vous donne des ordres ?  ::aie::   ::aie:: 
Aprs tout oui a se comprend  ::mouarf::

----------


## sanderbe

Bonsoir, 




> donc vous n'aimeriez pas que E Macron et toute sa clique vous donne des ordres ?  
> Aprs tout oui a se comprend


Pas besoin , il y a dj "Bruxelles" qui vous lez donne  ::mrgreen::

----------


## ddoumeche

Le monde est un grand chiquier o les grandes puissances mnent une lutte d'influence souvent au prix de vrai morts et de vraies guerres, et malheur au pays ou  la case choisie pour cet affrontement.

Hier l'Angola ou le Vietnam, aujourd'hui l'Ukraine o on trouve des camps de vacances nazis pour enfants (documentaire du guardian trangement non censur), et demain Taiwan qui appartient effectivement  la Chine du point de vue du droit international (depuis la confrence de Potsdam de 1945).

Alors qu'ils avaient trouv un quilibre prcaire avec Pkin, pourquoi vouloir tout remettre en cause ? pour satisfaire  vos grands idaux d'adolescents stupides ? rappelons que les divorces entre sparatistes et nationalistes se terminent toujours dans le sang, que ce soit avec Haiti, l'Indochine, ou les tats scessionnistes amricain auquel Lincoln dclara la guerre pour cela. Il ne se comportait pas diffremment d'un Xi Jiping, et la droite rpublicaine l'a hiss au rang de hros.

Ou le Kosovo o il n'y a jamais eu de gnocide mais o aprs l'intervention occidentale kouchnrienne des droits de l'homme on ne trouvait plus un serbe ... on ne s'tonnera pas non plus que le comit des droits de l'homme de l'ONU soit aux mains des saoudiens. On ne s'tonnera donc pas que la Russie et la Chine nous voient comme une menace.

Mais l'affaire de Taiwan ne nous regarde en rien, surtout aprs le coup de Jarnac amricain en Australie. Le mien  faire est de leur dire publiquement qu'on les soutient moralement, comme il faut, et de regarder le spectacle.




> Les USA peuvent comprendre que le rchauffement climatique est une ralit et non un dlire gauchiste. Ils peuvent comprendre quune guerre de plus ne fera que rendre plus difficile toute solution sur ce sujet prioritaire.


Monsieur Mlenchon ne sait t'il pas que Joe Bidon s'est fait lire sur la promesse de couvrir la moiti des besoins nergtique des tats-unis d'ici 2030 avec des panneaux solaires, ce qui est une gageure qu'aucun pays ne pourra jamais raliser ? et ainsi rduire de moiti les missions de GES amricaines ... aprs avoir dlocalis la moiti de la production industrielle en Chine.
monsieur Mlenchon est dcevant comme tous ces hommes politiques franais.

----------


## ddoumeche

PS: et si j'osais, je dirais qu'il faut encourager les amricains  y aller et leur dire qu'on les soutiendra. Moralement videment.

----------


## Pyramidev

Dans l'actualit de la Franafrique, voici une petite vido de 8m37 publie avant-hier  propos de la Guine :



Comme Bruno Le Maire a russi   provoquer l'effondrement de l'conomie russe  franaise, il faut bien qu'on soutienne des dictateurs africains qui nous prfrent aux Russes pour compenser.  ::aie::

----------


## sanderbe

Bonsoir, 




> Dans l'actualit de la Franafrique, voici une petite vido de 8m37 publie avant-hier  propos de la Guine :
> 
> Comme Bruno Le Maire a russi   provoquer l'effondrement de l'conomie russe  franaise, il faut bien qu'on soutienne des dictateurs africains qui nous prfrent aux Russes pour compenser.


Vu le bordel politique, pourquoi les franais ne se retirent pas d'Afrique au lieu de se faire dezinguer ? Je rassure avec la Belgique , ce n'est guere mieux avec le Congo ^^ , niveau relations internationales.

----------


## pmithrandir

Parce que le pire qui puisse nous arriver c'est de voir monter d autres pays comme l Afghanistan dans le monde. On arrive  discuter avec l Arabie saoudite... Mais pas avec ces malades.

Parce que notre vision des droits de l homme, parfois imparfaite, ne supporte pas non plus que ceux ci soient massivement bafous par des islamistes.

Et enfin... Parce que l Afrique est une source de richesse non ngligeable. Que nous exploitions ces richesses a prix d amis ou que nous soyons en partenariat avec eux. Nos centrales ne tournent pas sans uranium.


Pour la pique sur l appauvrissement des franais contre les russes... Je demande  voir. Le PIB russe n avait pas attendu la guerre pour s effondrer et il va sans nul doute continuer  le faire. 
Je doute de plus de la capacit de la Russie a maintenir l effort longtemps. Et quand bien mme elle le ferait... tant pour une dmarcation forte entre les pays dmocrates et les autocrates russes et chinois... Je ne vois pas trop en quoi a me gnerait. Au passage a implique plein de vertue demande par la gauche depuis des dizaines d annes.
-Sobrit nergtique de fait
-Mise en valeur de la dmocratie
-Relocalisation

Je ne vois pas pourquoi je bouderai mon plaisir.

Vous remarquerez dailleur que les aides gnreuses actuelles, par exemple sur l essence, sont surtout vote par la droite. Pour ma part je les aurais faites bien moins fortes. Les pauvres auraient t plus vertueux (moins de trajets moins loin, temprature plus faible cet hiver...) et les riches se seraient appauvris. On aurait gard cette somme, 50 milliard a date je crois... Pour aider ceux qui en ont besoin, refaire l hpital, soutenir la construction, etc...
Je n imagine pas que nous ayons dpens chaque foyer 1500 euros d nergie en sur de la situation actuelle. C est pourtant ce que cela a cot.

----------


## halaster08

> Les pauvres auraient t plus vertueux (moins de trajets moins loin, temprature plus faible cet hiver...)


Salauds de pauvres !
Font chier tous ces pauvres a devoir prendre la voiture quotidiennement pour aller bosser et ramener une misre ...
Font chier tous ces pauvres a vouloir se chauffer l'hiver ...

----------


## flow10000

> Salauds de pauvres !
> Font chier tous ces pauvres a devoir prendre la voiture quotidiennement pour aller bosser et ramener une misre ...
> Font chier tous ces pauvres a vouloir se chauffer l'hiver ...


Oui.. Enfin qu'ils veulent se chauffer passe encore, mais ils pourraient au moins choisir d'habiter des logements isols. Parce que bonjour le gaspillage d'nergie

----------


## ABCIWEB

Salut,




> Les USA peuvent comprendre que le rchauffement climatique est une ralit et non un dlire gauchiste. Ils peuvent comprendre quune guerre de plus ne fera que rendre plus difficile toute solution sur ce sujet prioritaire.


Et  partir de a tu arrives  conclure:



> monsieur Mlenchon est dcevant comme tous ces hommes politiques franais.


Dans les pages prcdentes je lisais galement que Mlenchon dfendait les dictatures pour avoir dit qu'il n'y avait qu'une seule Chine, alors que c'est la position de la plupart des pays, y compris la France, depuis trs longtemps:



> La Chine refuse les changes diplomatiques et commerciaux avec les pays opposs au principe d'une seule Chine. La plupart des pays de la communaut internationale ainsi que des organisations internationales (ONU, etc.) acceptent ce principe  partir des annes 1970


C'est quand mme fort de lui reprocher de dire des vidences.

Mais que ne ferait pas la propagande pour critiquer la seule opposition au rgime nolibral actuel, quitte  raconter des fadaises et jouer sur nos bons sentiments pour nous mouvoir, alors que rellement ce sont les intrts conomiques qui dictent notre politique internationale. On continue d'entretenir de bonnes relations avec l'Arabie Saoudite alors que son dirigeant a fait dcouper en morceaux un journaliste opposant, et nous irons sans broncher jouer la coupe du monde au Qatar alors que plus de 6500 ouvriers migrants sont morts sur le chantier, sans compter l'absurdit cologique. Encore la faute  Mlenchon sans doute. 

Pendant ce temps, le lobbyiste en chef d'Uber refuse obstinment d'imposer les super profits des multinationales, comme c'est bizarre! Alors que c'est en discussion en Allemagne et dj mis en place au Royaume-Uni, en Espagne et en Italie. Lire galement cet article de Maxime Combes qui rappelle au passage que TotalEnergies chappe  limpt en France.



> Cela naurait rien de rvolutionnaire. De tels impts ont dj t crs aprs les deux guerres mondiales. Le Royaume-Uni, lEspagne, lItalie viennent de le faire. Mais, en France, il faudrait dj quon sache taxer les profits ordinaires des multinationales.


La France plus extrmiste que le RU pour dfendre l'intrt des actionnaires, cela en dit long sur les intentions du gouvernement qui pourtant se revendique "centriste". En France on se focalise plutt sur la stigmatisation des chmeurs et autres salauds de pauvres qu'il faut remettre au travail  marche force quelque soit leur rmunration. Un pauvre doit trimer dans n'importe quelles conditions pour se contenter de quelques miettes de pain, alors qu'un actionnaire doit engranger un maximum de pognon en un minimum de temps sans rien faire. C'est cela la valeur travail!

Ne parlons pas de morale... Rien de nouveau sous le soleil, la doxa critique Mlenchon par n'importe quel artifice pour dtourner l'attention et passer sous silence la politique rellement ingalitaire et immorale du gouvernement.

----------


## pmithrandir

Vous pouvez persifler.. mais les pauvres ne sont pas ceux qui vivent dans les logements les pire... Les immeubles sont souvent bien plus efficaces que les maisons.
De plus, on a une temprature moyenne en France de 22 degr dans les logements. Donc a veut bien dire qu'il y en a qui chauffe a 18 19 et d autres a 24 25.
Dans mon ancienne rsidence, c'tait paradoxalement les plus riches, propritaires ou locataires des plus grands appartements qui suivaient leur consommation.
Certains dans un logement de 45 M2 consomait 3 fois plus que moi dans mon 100m2. Mme rsidence avec la mme isolation.


J ai pu vivre dans d autres pays et je me suis rendu compte que la population en gnrale savait trs bien s adapter a des crises conomiques.
Le gazoil a 4 euros le litre .. vous verrez que le covoiturage deviendra la norme en quelques semaines. Et que le tltravail sera encore plus gnral. 
Le chauffage trop cher... Les gens vont baisser leur temprature cible et s apercevoir que oui a 19 degr on vit bien. Le corps s adapte vite. Et les vraiments en difficults... On les aide. Mais pas la population dans son ensemble.

Imaginez... 1428 euros en 6 mois d nergie par foyer. Vous auriez dpens autant?

----------


## Darkzinus

Ce sont les riches qui dpensent sans compter leur empreinte environnementale pas les pauvres (qui n'en ont pas les moyens) !

----------


## sanderbe

Bojour, 




> Font chier tous ces pauvres a devoir prendre la voiture quotidiennement pour aller bosser et ramener une misre ...
> Font chier tous ces pauvres a vouloir se chauffer l'hiver ...


Comme d'habitude on prfre faire chier l'automobiliste qui part au travail. Pendant ce temps on laisse tourner les aroports . Pas de rduction de vol ^^ . A quand des fermetures d'aroports les jours de pics de pollution ? 

Car oui c'est malheureux  dire . Tout le monde n'habite pas  5km de son travail pour pouvoir y aller  pied ou  vlo. Tout le monde c'est pas cadre ^^

----------


## pmithrandir

Mais si on arrte de subventionner le carburant... Je pense que le transport arien va vite rduire la voilure.


Ce que je vois, c est que depuis le dbut de l inflation... On fait comme si a ne changeait rien. Alors qu on a bien vu il y a 2 ans que la socit entire tait capable d voluer rapidement pour s adapter si on ajoutait une contrainte. 
A l poque c tait l interdiction des rencontres. Aujourdhui c'est l nergie chre.

Parfois... Laisser faire c est trs efficace. Quitte  aider de manire cible ceux qui en ont besoin.

----------


## sanderbe

Bonjour, 




> Parfois... Laisser faire c est trs efficace. Quitte  aider de manire cible ceux qui en ont besoin.


Ahahah , on reconnait la le trait ultra libral de l'UE de laisser tout rgir par une conomie de march . 

Chez vous en France "laisser pourrir la situation" en ne reformant pas ou en empilant les lois et rglements qui ne sont pas appliqus ...

C'est bien mignon d'empiler des textes lgislatifs pour amuser la galerie ^^

----------


## DevTroglodyte

> Ahahah , on reconnait la le trait ultra libral de l'UE de laisser tout rgir par une conomie de march .


Bah coute, faut bien remercier ceux qui leur ont permis d'arriver au pouvoir...




> Chez vous en France "laisser pourrir la situation" en ne reformant pas ou en empilant les lois et rglements qui ne sont pas appliqus ...
> 
> C'est bien mignon d'empiler des textes lgislatifs pour amuser la galerie ^^


Heu... pas appliqus ? t'as vu a o, toi ? ils sont parfaitement appliqus, nos textes de loi. Bon, ok, uniquement quand ils favorisent les riches et les grosses entreprise, mais quand mme !!  ::aie::

----------


## ddoumeche

> Et  partir de a tu arrives  conclure:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Envoy par ddoumeche
> 
> monsieur Mlenchon est dcevant comme tous ces hommes politiques franais.
> ...


Les bolcheviques aiment vraiment dformer systmatiquement tout ce que l'on dit.




> Mais que ne ferait pas la propagande pour critiquer la seule opposition au rgime nolibral actuel,


Aux dernires nouvelles, LFI a fait 3me et n'est donc qu'une opposition de second rang, ce qui est bien normal pour un parti qui n'aime ni ne reprsente le peuple et est aux antipodes des intrts de la Nation.




> quitte  raconter des fadaises et jouer sur nos bons sentiments pour nous mouvoir, alors que rellement ce sont les intrts conomiques qui dictent notre politique internationale.
> 
> On continue d'entretenir de bonnes relations avec l'Arabie Saoudite alors que son dirigeant a fait dcouper en morceaux un journaliste opposant,


Heureusement que les intrts conomiques sont pris en compte, car  chaque conflit dans lequel la France s'est embarqu pour les beaux yeux de la princesse finirent en dsastre : le soutien  la guerre d'indpendance amricaine qui a endett le pays jusqu'au cou, l'aventure Mexicaine, et l'algrienne, premire guerre des droits de l'homme dont on n'a pas fini de rgler la note.

Actuellement il n'y a plus de ptrole sur le march international grce  la grande stupidit de Joe Bidon, le Mlenchon amricain, qui a fait chuter la production de ptrole de schiste de 20% entre deux bisous sur la bouche  sa petite fille Finnegan (hm hm) et  la guerre en Ukraine dans une moindre mesure. D'o l'explosion des cours.
Et comme gouverner c'est prvoir, et bien nous n'avons rien prvu, notre ptrole de schiste est inexploit comme notre gaz, et on ne s'est mme pos la question de la fabrication du carburant de synthse, au contraire des pays dvelopps. La France est donc bien un pays de rigolos comme le prtendent nos voisins.

Alors effectivement on invite MBS pour lui cirer les pompes et lui vendre quelques frgates hors de prix avec des beaux missiles Exocet tout neufs histoire de rtablir la balance commerciale et peut-etre d'obtenir du ptrole.  MBS a du savourer le moment, avec une joie prononce d'autant qu'Aramco raffine du ptrole russe pour le revendre aux Europens ... et qu'il le sait bien sur.

Comme si Khashoggi vous importait le moins du monde. Alors que vous prnez la dcroissance verte donc la fin de l'industrie et le retour aux bidonvilles, quelle hypocrisie.





> et nous irons sans broncher jouer la coupe du monde au Qatar alors que plus de 6500 ouvriers migrants sont morts sur le chantier,


Des travailleurs trangers, pas des migrants, les pays du golfe n'acceptent ni migrants ni glises. Ce qui est bien normal, mme si pour LFI il faut des migrants et des mosques. Faites donc venir des soudanais, ils manient le sabre comme personne.




> sans compter l'absurdit cologique. Encore la faute  Mlenchon sans doute,


Comme si Mlenchon connaissait quoique ce soit  l'cologie, il n'est jamais sorti du palais du Luxembourg o il s'est engraiss pendant des annes, suite  quoi il touchera une retraite digne du pdg d'air france.




> Lire galement cet article de Maxime Combes qui rappelle au passage que TotalEnergies chappe  limpt en France.


Normal aprs une perte de 9 milliards d'investissement en Russie, un travail de 10 ans entam par Christophe de Margerie. Mais quelle importance si la premiere premire technocrate allemande non lue peut provoquer la ruine d'un claquement de doigt .. tout cela pour plaire au no-nazi Zelenski et son patron amricain. Vous savez, ce type qui fait bombarder une centrale atomique en esprant la faire sauter.

Et qu'est-ce que cela peut-vous faire puisque vous tes pour la dcroissance verte ?




> Un pauvre doit trimer dans n'importe quelles conditions pour se contenter de quelques miettes de pain, alors qu'un actionnaire doit engranger un maximum de pognon en un minimum de temps sans rien faire. C'est cela la valeur travail.


Mais monsieur Mlenchon a fait campagne pour Maastricht .. et il ne veut mme plus sortir de l'UE ... Dieu se rit des petits bonhommes qui se plaignent des consquences dont ils en chrissent les causes.

----------


## sanderbe

Bonsoir, 




> Bah coute, faut bien remercier ceux qui leur ont permis d'arriver au pouvoir...


Des rigolos oui donc ... 




> Heu... pas appliqus ? t'as vu a o, toi ?


Une loi anti squatte de 2021 ... Il y a toujours autant de squatte . On parle ici du quidam moyen et pas du millionnaire . 
En France un policier qui se fait agresser et se dfend est vu comme violent ... Bah vient Belgique, fait la mme , t'assumes si tu fais le con ^^ . La police n'est pas violente , c'est lnergumne qu'elle arrte qui n'avait qu'a pas faire le con. Quand on fait des conneries on les assumes . 

La France , le pays 400 / 500 milles lois et dcrets ... Trs bureaucratis. Une administration rigide , omnipotente et omnisciente . 
Une administration qui prfre faire chier l'automobiliste et l'administr (en ponctions et taxes) au lieu d'expulser les individus qui prnent la haine en France ... 




> ils sont parfaitement appliqus, nos textes de loi. Bon, ok, uniquement quand ils favorisent les riches et les grosses entreprise, mais quand mme !!


Donc tu admets publiquement que votre administration et totalement  ct de ces pompes ^^ 




> Actuellement il n'y a plus de ptrole sur le march international grce  la grande stupidit de Joe Bidon, le Mlenchon amricain, qui a fait chuter la production de ptrole de schiste de 20% entre deux bisous sur la bouche  sa petite fille Finnegan (hm hm) et  la guerre en Ukraine dans une moindre mesure. D'o l'explosion des cours.
> Et comme gouverner c'est prvoir, et bien nous n'avons rien prvu, notre ptrole de schiste est inexploit comme notre gaz, et on ne s'est mme pos la question de la fabrication du carburant de synthse, au contraire des pays dvelopps. La France est donc bien un pays de rigolos comme le prtendent nos voisins.
> 
> Alors effectivement on invite MBS pour lui cirer les pompes et lui vendre quelques frgates hors de prix avec des beaux missiles Exocet tout neufs histoire de rtablir la balance commerciale et peut-etre d'obtenir du ptrole.  MBS a du savourer le moment, avec une joie prononce d'autant qu'Aramco raffine du ptrole russe pour le revendre aux Europens ... et qu'il le sait bien sur.
> 
> Comme si Khashoggi vous importait le moins du monde. Alors que vous prnez la dcroissance verte donc la fin de l'industrie et le retour aux bidonvilles, quelle hypocrisie.
> 
> Des travailleurs trangers, pas des migrants, les pays du golfe n'acceptent ni migrants ni glises. Ce qui est bien normal, mme si pour LFI il faut des migrants et des mosques. Faites donc venir des soudanais, ils manient le sabre comme personne.
> 
> ...


Vos politiques en France font tout contre les franais ... C'est  se demander si les politiques franais n'ont pas en fait un sentiment anti franais ? 

Bien qu'abritant des orgas de l'UE la Belgique a dj envoy chier l'UE ^^ . Faites pareil en France.

----------


## Pyramidev

Dans la presse, vous avez peut-tre lu la citation d'Emmanuel Macron :  Je pense  notre peuple auquel il faudra de la force d'me pour regarder en face le temps qui vient, rsister aux incertitudes, parfois aux facilits et  l'adversit et, unis, *accepter de payer le prix de notre libert et de nos valeurs* .

Pour avoir le contexte, voici le discours entier (19m42). Attention, c'est un peu soporifique :



C'est  18m13 que vous retrouverez la citation ci-avant.

Je relaie aussi une critique de ce discours par Florian Philippot :



Cependant,  partir de 9m11, Florian Philippot est pessimiste et craint que la France envoie ses propres soldats en Ukraine. Je suis moins pessimiste que lui l-dessus. On verra si je me suis tromp.

----------


## pmithrandir

En mme temps rien de nouveau.

Depuis longtemps il y a des lignes rouge sur ce que nous "autorisons" la Russie a faire en Ukraine.

Si ces lignes rouges sont dpasses, soit nous livrerons des quipements capable de toucher la Russie profondment.
Soit nous interviendrons avec l otan pour affronter Moscou.

Que le RN soit contre n est pas tonnant puisqu'ils sont ideologiquement et amicalement proche de la Russie. Idem pour Mlenchon qui joue sur le sentiment anti-guerre et sur les amitis bolcheviques d'une partie de son lectorat.

Au final, leur voix importera peu. Et si elle importerait trop... Nous nous retrouverons dans la situation de 1940 avec ces 2 partis prnant la paix pour mieux livrer le pays aux ennemis.

----------


## virginieh

> Depuis longtemps il y a des lignes rouge sur ce que nous "autorisons" la Russie a faire en Ukraine.


Mais j'ai toujours du mal  me laisser convaincre que c'est pour dfendre des idaux ou des principes quand on ne les applique qu'a certains pays et pas  d'autres.

----------


## sanderbe

Bonsoir 




> En mme temps rien de nouveau.
> 
> Depuis longtemps il y a des lignes rouge sur ce que nous "autorisons" la Russie a faire en Ukraine.
> 
> Si ces lignes rouges sont dpasses, soit nous livrerons des quipements capable de toucher la Russie profondment.
> Soit nous interviendrons avec l otan pour affronter Moscou.
> 
> Que le RN soit contre n est pas tonnant puisqu'ils sont ideologiquement et amicalement proche de la Russie. Idem pour Mlenchon qui joue sur le sentiment anti-guerre et sur les amitis bolcheviques d'une partie de son lectorat.
> 
> Au final, leur voix importera peu. Et si elle importerait trop... Nous nous retrouverons dans la situation de 1940 avec ces 2 partis prnant la paix pour mieux livrer le pays aux ennemis.


Etonnement , tous les pays satellites de la Russie on dit "attention attention le grand mchant loup moscovite" ... Peut tre qu'il fallait accepter un tat comme la Russie , de fait que c'est un pays diffrent . 

Faire preuve d'ouverture d'esprit . Certes tout n'est pas rose . A lieu de toujours les montrer du doigt, les choses auraient t bien diffrente . 

Par contre cela ne choque personne que la Serbie ou l'Ukraine sont des pays ou rgne la pgre ???  ::?:  Et de soutenir ces pays ! Quid aussi des minorits russophones perscutes en Ukraine ?  ::?:

----------


## OrthodoxWindows

> Bonsoir 
> 
> 
> 
> Etonnement , tous les pays satellites de la Russie on dit "attention attention le grand mchant loup moscovite" ... Peut tre qu'il fallait accepter un tat comme la Russie , de fait que c'est un pays diffrent . 
> 
> Faire preuve d'ouverture d'esprit . Certes tout n'est pas rose . A lieu de toujours les montrer du doigt, les choses auraient t bien diffrente . 
> 
> Par contre cela ne choque personne que la Serbie ou l'Ukraine sont des pays ou rgne la pgre ???  Et de soutenir ces pays ! Quid aussi des minorits russophones perscutes en Ukraine ?


Pour complter votre propos :

Quid de la Chine qui enferme les musulmans (mais qui soutient les talibans), et qui flirt avec le totalitarisme ?
Du rgime taliban qui reprend le pouvoir en Afghanistan ? 
De l'Arabie saoudite qui bombarde le Ymen ?
DIsral qui envahit la bande de Gaza ?
De lAzerbadjan qui envahit le Haut-Karabagh ?
Du rgime ultranationaliste en Turquie ?
De l'Australie qui institutionnalise la surveillance de masse et perscute les activistes climatiques (la Chine a dj fait cela depuis longtemps) ?
Des dgts du covidisme sur la dmocratie dans de nombreux tats ?

Il est clair qu'il n'y a *absolument rien* d'humaniste dans les sanctions contre la Russie. Mais uniquement des intrts autres (gostratgique, conomiques...).

----------


## escartefigue

> Par contre cela ne choque personne que la Serbie ou l'Ukraine sont des pays ou rgne la pgre ???  Et de soutenir ces pays ! Quid aussi des minorits russophones perscutes en Ukraine ?


Alors qu'en Russie, il n'y a ni pgre, ni perscution des minorits peut-tre ?

----------


## DevTroglodyte

> Une loi anti squatte de 2021 ... Il y a toujours autant de squatte . On parle ici du quidam moyen et pas du millionnaire . 
> En France un policier qui se fait agresser et se dfend est vu comme violent ... Bah vient Belgique, fait la mme , t'assumes si tu fais le con ^^ . La police n'est pas violente , c'est lnergumne qu'elle arrte qui n'avait qu'a pas faire le con. Quand on fait des conneries on les assumes . 
> 
> La France , le pays 400 / 500 milles lois et dcrets ... Trs bureaucratis. Une administration rigide , omnipotente et omnisciente . 
> Une administration qui prfre faire chier l'automobiliste et l'administr (en ponctions et taxes) au lieu d'expulser les individus qui prnent la haine en France ... 
> 
> Donc tu admets publiquement que votre administration et totalement  ct de ces pompes ^^


C'tait de l'ironie, hein... Evidemment que les gouvernements ultralibraux qu'on se tape depuis des annes me cassent les c******s  dmolir l'administration publique (qui fonctionnait,  une poque) et  faire de la casse sociale  gogo pour enrichir les riches et appauvrir les pauvres (et dmolir la classe moyenne)

----------


## ddoumeche

Aux dernires nouvelles, la Russie a engrang 337.5Md$ de recettes dues au ptrole et cela n'est pas prt de s'arrter. Ces maudits russes ont mieux compris le capitalisme que nous, quelle forfanterie.




> Vos politiques en France font tout contre les franais ... C'est  se demander si les politiques franais n'ont pas en fait un sentiment anti franais ?


Oui en effet, nos lites issues de science-po, l'Ena et normale sup ont un sentiment pro-europen, alors qu'il n'y a pas plus que de peuple europen (sans s) que de langue europenne si ce n'est le globish. Le travers tant que tout ce qui est franais est honni, un trait particulirement marqu chez le cocanomane prsident bien aim qui nous dirige et ses aficionados, mais aussi chez le mlenchonisme de base qui lui devenu indigniste.
Ce qui accessoirement la raison pour laquelle ses cadres l'ont quitt.

Mais ce sont des tendances longues, issues respectivement d'une certaine branche des europistes issue de la gro Brokratie et de la gauche anticoloniale des annes 50.




> Bien qu'abritant des orgas de l'UE la Belgique a dj envoy chier l'UE ^^ . Faites pareil en France.


Je note que monsieur Orban fait de mme, mais on l'accuse carrment d'tre un dictateur, lui un type rlu 4 fois (!). Sans doute il fait passer les intrts de son pays avant le reste.
Et en France qui est une dictature sud-amricaine, ce n'est pas possible ou lors on te sort un dossier et on t'envoie la police comme pour Fillon Asselineau et Mlenchon.

Sauf qu'un jour prochain la France sera en faillite et n'aura d'autre choix que d'exiger remboursement des fonds donns  vols par l'Europe. Ce qui sera refus et finira mal, comme on a dj vu.




> Au final, leur voix importera peu. Et si elle importerait trop... Nous nous retrouverons dans la situation de 1940 avec ces 2 partis prnant la paix pour mieux livrer le pays aux ennemis.


Le ventre est encore fcond d'o est sortie la bte immonde.

----------


## OrthodoxWindows

> Alors qu'en Russie, il n'y a ni pgre, ni perscution des minorits peut-tre ?


@sanderbe n'a jamais dit que tout allait bien en Russie. L'occident soutient un tat non-dmocratiques et corrompu pour allez s'opposer  un autre tat non-dmocratiques et corrompu.

Cela s'apparente  une stratgie go-politique classique, pas de grande originalit.

Le problme, c'est que :
1. l'occident ne demande pas l'avis des peuples*.
2. l'occident se donne une caution morale imaginaire (comme pendant l'invasion de l'Irak).

Ce sont ces points que sanderbe  soulev.

*Vous allez me dire "en Russie les gens nont pas le droit de critiquer l'opration spciale" ; ce n'est parce que c'est pire ailleurs qu'il faut rester les bras croiss ici ; c'est comme cela que les dictatures se mettent en place, peut tre qu'au dbut de la prsidence de Poutine, les Russes se sont justement dit "en Chine c'est pire, donc on ne va pas se plaindre". Si on nentretient pas la paix, on prpare la guerre (j'ai lu cette phrase quelque part, j'ai oubli o). C'est valable aussi pour la dmocratie : Si on n'entretient pas la dmocratie, on prpare la dictature.

----------


## DevTroglodyte

> Le problme, c'est que :
> 1. l'occident ne demande pas l'avis des peuples*.


Je connais pas beaucoup de pays o on demande l'avis du peuple. Enfin, si, pour se faire lire, mais a, on connait la chanson.




> 2. l'occident se donne une caution morale imaginaire (comme pendant l'invasion de l'Irak).


Bah, les USA et leurs vassaux, quoi : on veut leur faire avaler "notre" dmocratie, de gr ou de force, en utilisant la chute du dictateur local pour se justifier. Cf ton point 1. 




> *Vous allez me dire "en Russie les gens nont pas le droit de critiquer l'opration spciale"; ce n'est parce que c'est pire ailleurs qu'il faut rester les bras croiss ici ; c'est comme cela que les dictatures se mettent en place, peut tre qu'au dbut de la prsidence de Poutine, les Russes se sont justement dit "en Chine c'est pire, donc on ne va pas se plaindre".


En mme temps avec Poutine, il n'y a pas vraiment eu de transition soft. Il a fait l'homme fort pour se faire lire, et a fait le dictateur immdiatement une fois lu, mais bon, il avait dj fait dmonstration de sa mthode avant son lection, il me semble.

Pour l'Ukraine, la Russie, aux yeux des occidentaux, a 2 torts : tre la Russie, dj, et ensuite d'avoir attaqu l'Ukraine ouvertement et sans arguments un minimum crdibles auprs de l'opinion internationale (et encore moins de l'opinion occidentale). Et il fallait bien montrer au monde que l'OTAN n'tait pas encore en tat de mort crbrale  ::aie::

----------


## OrthodoxWindows

> En mme temps avec Poutine, il n'y a pas vraiment eu de transition soft. Il a fait l'homme fort pour se faire lire, et a fait le dictateur immdiatement une fois lu, mais bon, il avait dj fait dmonstration de sa mthode avant son lection, il me semble.


C'est vrai que lors de son lection, la Russie n'tait pas vraiment dmocratique. Mais j'avais lu que tout ne sait pas fait tout d'un coup ; le pouvoir  t centralis vers le Kremlin, sous prtexte de lutte contre la corruption.

----------


## DevTroglodyte

> C'est vrai que lors de son lection, la Russie n'tait pas vraiment dmocratique. Mais j'avais lu que tout ne sait pas fait tout d'un coup ; le pouvoir  t centralis vers le Kremlin, sous prtexte de lutte contre la corruption.


Ha mais j'ai pas dit que c'tait pas dmocratique, attention. Mais entre la transition entre le laxiste vers l'homme de poigne, l'appui d'Eltsine, des attentats et des truquages, il partait avec une longueur d'avance.

----------


## OrthodoxWindows

> Ha mais j'ai pas dit que c'tait pas dmocratique, attention. Mais entre la transition entre le laxiste vers l'homme de poigne, l'appui d'Eltsine, des attentats et des truquages, il partait avec une longueur d'avance.


Je suis d'accord.

----------


## sanderbe

Bonjour




> Alors qu'en Russie, il n'y a ni pgre, ni perscution des minorits peut-tre ?


La Russie est tout autant "pgrise" que l'Ukraine. 




> @sanderbe n'a jamais dit que tout allait bien en Russie. L'occident soutient un tat non-dmocratiques et corrompu pour allez s'opposer  un autre tat non-dmocratiques et corrompu.
> 
> Cela s'apparente  une stratgie go-politique classique, pas de grande originalit.
> 
> Le problme, c'est que :
> 1. l'occident ne demande pas l'avis des peuples*.
> 2. l'occident se donne une caution morale imaginaire (comme pendant l'invasion de l'Irak).
> 
> Ce sont ces points que sanderbe  soulev.


Exactement.  Tout est dit

----------


## OrthodoxWindows

> Je n avais pas lu le post avant moi entirement avant ma prcdente rponse.


Je ne suis pas du tout d'accord avec vous sur ce sujet. Notamment sur le plan historique.




> Pour moi on marche sur la tte. On a 2 blocs qui se dessinent depuis 20 ans grce aux accords de libre-change. La Russie et la Chine n taient rien avant que l argent des usa et de l Europe ne viennent les financer.
> 
> Ce faisant, nous avons permis de maintenir artificiellement le pouvoir d achat des europens et des amricains... Au prix des emplois, de la pollution internationale et des peuples de ces 2 entits qui auraient fait plonger leurs rgimes si la pauvret les avaient motivs.


Jusque l je suis d'accord (sauf concernant la Russie, o je ne vois pas ce que viennent faire les Occidentaux, qui n'ont fait quacheter de l'nergie).




> Nous nous sommes mis en position de dpendance et aujourd'hui les dmocratie sont en train de perdre le leadership au profit de la Chine. Si a lui plat cette situation... Tant mieux pour lui. Mais je pense pour ma part que la dmocratie se dfend... Avec le sang si ncessaire.


Je suis d'accord avec la premire partie de votre discours, mais pas du tout de la suite. Mlenchon *ne dfend absolument pas* la situation des Occidentaux qui perdent leur leadership au profit de la Chine. C'est exactement l'inverse, puisque qu'il dfend (mme si a n'a pas toujours t le cas), une politique souverainiste, donc  un retour  une situation ou la France peut tre rellement indpendant de puissances trangres (dont la Chine). Ce n'est absolument pas le cas de Macron, qui est pour les fameux accords de libre-change.




> Les regimes russes et chinois ont des pratiques que je ne peux accepter.. et toute instauration d un monde polaris ne me gnerait pas. Le plus tt serait le mieux je pense. On verrai alors le vrai pouvoir de l argent refaire son effet... Et les blocs chinois et russes lentement pricliter. Les chinois tant les plus difficile a abbatte puisqu'une partie non 'egligeable de la.population est aujourd'hui duque et a mme de faire des avance conomique et scientifique pertinente. Mais je ne doute pas que ces 2 rgimes s ecrouleront sans les apports indispensables amnes par la libert que l on trouve en dmocratie.


Je pense que vous n'avez pas compris ce qu'tait rellement la guerre froide. La guerre froide n'a pas toujours t trs froide (Core, Vietnam, Afghanistan...). De nombreux peuple on souffert de cette guerre *pendant de nombreuses annes*. Vous dites vous-mme que les blocs chinois et russes pricliteront lentement. Ce qui vous proposez est immonde pour ces populations, notamment les Russes qui vivent dans un pays relativement connect  loccident (bien plus que la Chine). Tout ce que vous proposez, c'est de renforcer les dictatures en attendant que "a passe".

De plus, je ne vois pas en quoi faire (deux blocs) contribuerait  renforcer la dmocratie en occident.  chaque fois que l'occident (notamment les .-U.) s'est trouv un "ennemi", la dmocratie  rgress. Les premiers accords de surveillance entre les "fives eyes" au sortir de la seconde guerre mondial, en renforcement de ces accords avec la guerre froide, le patriot act avec le 11 septembre, le contrle des populations avec la guerre contre le covid (est non pas la politique sanitaire, qui n'a jamais rien eu de sanitaire).

Donc pour rsumer, les consquences seraient : un effritement supplmentaire de la dmocratie en occident, un isolement de la Russie avec comme consquences directes le renforcement du pouvoir du Kremlin et un isolement de la Chine, ce qui faciliterait encore plus le pouvoir du PCC. Gnial.




> En mme temps rien de nouveau.
> 
> Depuis longtemps il y a des lignes rouge sur ce que nous "autorisons" la Russie a faire en Ukraine.
> 
> Si ces lignes rouges sont dpasses, soit nous livrerons des quipements capable de toucher la Russie profondment.
> Soit nous interviendrons avec l otan pour affronter Moscou.


Il s'agit uniquement d'intrts gostratgiques, et absolument pas tiques. Sinon, l'occident ragirait pour plein d'autres problmes.




> Que le RN soit contre n est pas tonnant puisqu'ils sont ideologiquement et amicalement proche de la Russie. Idem pour Mlenchon qui joue sur le sentiment anti-guerre et sur les amitis bolcheviques d'une partie de son lectorat.


L je ne comprends plus rien. Le RN et LFI sont justement les partis qui sont *pour les relocalisations*. Or vous dcrivez vous-mme la relocalisation comme une solution pour tre indpendant vis--vis de la Chine. Le parti le plus complaisant c'est clairement LREM, malgr (ou peut-tre comme par hasard) les beaux discours.




> Au final, leur voix importera peu. Et si elle importerait trop... Nous nous retrouverons dans la situation de 1940 avec ces 2 partis prnant la paix pour mieux livrer le pays aux ennemis.


?!?!?!?!  :8O:  :8O:  :8O:  :8O: 

C'est incroyable de lire cela, on dirait du BHL. En passant outre la comparaison invraisemblable avec la situation de la France en 1940, je vous demande depuis quant le pacifisme est responsable du dclenchement des guerres ???? Je rappelle que dans l'histoire, aucune guerre n'a rsolu quoi que ce soit. Je rappelle qu'Hitler avait t lu dans un contexte de crise financire, dans un pays appauvri par les consquences de la Premire Guerre mondiale. La Seconde Guerre mondiale n'aurait pas eu lien sans la premire. Et c'est comme a pour toutes les guerres. La seule solution c'est le dsarmement (mais a, ce n'est pas en crant stupidement une nouvelle guerre froide que ce sera possible).
Je vous conseille de lire les _crits pacifistes_ de Jean Giono. Vous pourrez dcouvrir qu'une guerre nappelle que la prochaine guerre, et que leffort et le sacrifice de guerre sont des escroqueries.

Vos arguments sont les mmes que ceux des pourfendeurs de Jaurs  l'aube de la Premire Guerre mondiale.

----------


## pmithrandir

La Russie a benevifier de bien plus  d changes que des achats d nergie. Nous les avons autoris  vendre leurs produits... Et a acheter les notre. 
C est du gagnant gagnant mais quand l argent circule... C est souvent le plus riche qui en paye une grande partie. Et je ne prtend pas que nous n y avons rien gagn... Mais ces gains se sont fait en soutenant des rgimes non dmocratiques.


Pour les relocalisations... Oui lfi et rn veulent les mettre en place. Sur le papier. 

Mais dans les faits cela voudrait dire a court terme pauperiser massivement leur lectorat avec une inflation galopante.

Mais justement... L aubaine de cette polarisation du monde devrait leur plaire... Mais cela vient en contradiction avec l histoire de ces 2 mouvements... Bolchevisme et autoritarisme.


Comment jlm peut il dfendre des pays qui sont si abjects avec leur peuple avec tant de zle. Quel est son gain a sacrifier Taiwan?
A prtendre soutenir activement la politique d une seule chine alors qu'elle vient de faillir a Hong-Kong. 
Au passage on pourra sourire sur cette chine unique qui n a pas exister depuis presque toujours. Les communistes n ont jamais mis les pieds a Taiwan et cette ide d une chine unique revient juste  annexer un autre pays.


Et pour le parralele avec 1940... Quand les nazis sont entr en France il y a eu 2 voix.

D un ct celle de la rsistance qui voulait se replier, et revenir en force aprs une rorganisation.

Et celle de la paix... Que j appellerai soumission, mene par Ptain.

Avant cela... Quand la Pologne a t envahi... Les pacifistes se rjouissaient de la non implication de la France. Avec le destin funeste que l on connat.

Il y a des gens avec Qui on peut faire la paix.. et d autres qui sont incompatible et qui doivent tre tenu en respect ou soumis.

----------


## DevTroglodyte

> Pour les relocalisations... Oui lfi et rn veulent les mettre en place. Sur le papier. 
> 
> Mais dans les faits cela voudrait dire a court terme pauperiser massivement leur lectorat avec une inflation galopante.


??? Donner des emplois  des chomeurs c'est paupriser ? Quant  l'inflation, je ne vois pas en quoi faire sauter des goulots d'tranglement va faire monter les prix.

----------


## pmithrandir

Je vais dtailler...

Si vous voulez relocaliser, cela se fera par 2 incitations
Soit vous taxez les importations
Soit vous subventionnez les productions locales.

Dans les 2 cas, cela va coter au consomateur plus cher. Soit parce que le nouveau prix contiendra une taxe... Soit parce que ses impts vont subventionner un producteur.

Il faut bien avoir conscience aussi que c est la fin des produits peu cher et jetable. Je suis pour, mais a veut dire que les pauvres ne pourront plus acheter une perceuse a 40 euros... Des jeux pour enfants a quelques euros, etc. 
a rejoins une consommation plus responsable... Mais en volume les achats seront forcment plus faible.

Alors oui, dans un second temps on aura des emplois crs... Mais la tentation restera trs forte de relancer les importations pour donner du pouvoir d achat aux mnages sans efforts. Je doute que le pays garde ce cap pendant les 15 a 25 ans ncessaires pour reconstruire un tissu industriel solide sans quea droite ne rouvre les frontires.

----------


## sanderbe

Bonjour, 




> Je vais dtailler...
> 
> Si vous voulez relocaliser, cela se fera par 2 incitations
> Soit vous taxez les importations
> Soit vous subventionnez les productions locales.
> 
> Dans les 2 cas, cela va coter au consomateur plus cher. Soit parce que le nouveau prix contiendra une taxe... Soit parce que ses impts vont subventionner un producteur.
> 
> Il faut bien avoir conscience aussi que c est la fin des produits peu cher et jetable. Je suis pour, mais a veut dire que les pauvres ne pourront plus acheter une perceuse a 40 euros... Des jeux pour enfants a quelques euros, etc. 
> ...


Japon, Australie, Core du Sud sont ultra conservateurs . Quels est le problme ? C'est juste une question de volont politique.

----------


## DevTroglodyte

> sans quea droite ne rouvre les frontires.


Pas de soucis pour a, macron s'en occupera ds qu'on aura le dos tourn.

Au passage, tu penses beaucoup trop court terme. Oui, il faut du temps, oui, il faut de la volont politique pour rindustrialiser et/ou taxer les importations. Mais c'est pas avec des zozos nolibraux extrmistes qu'on a comme responsables politiques que a va se faire. On a affaire  des gens qui ne se lancent dans un truc que s'il rapporte au secteur priv ou s'ils n'ont pas le choix (et encore... cf le drglement climatique)

----------


## Pyramidev

L'actualit du jour :


Le discours entier (12m13) :



La classe moyenne et surtout les plus pauvres vont prendre cher.

----------


## pmithrandir

> Pas de soucis pour a, macron s'en occupera ds qu'on aura le dos tourn.
> 
> Au passage, tu penses beaucoup trop court terme. Oui, il faut du temps, oui, il faut de la volont politique pour rindustrialiser et/ou taxer les importations. Mais c'est pas avec des zozos nolibraux extrmistes qu'on a comme responsables politiques que a va se faire. On a affaire  des gens qui ne se lancent dans un truc que s'il rapporte au secteur priv ou s'ils n'ont pas le choix (et encore... cf le drglement climatique)


Et quand la classe populaire aura perdu 20 a 30% de son pouvoir d achat... Pour des emplois futurs pas encore ralis... Tu penses qu'ils voteront quoi?

Ta rflexion est je pense la bonne direction. Mais elle demande de prendre du recul et de tenir le cap 10 a 15 ans au moins. Jamais le pays ne restera avec la mme majorit aussi longtemps.

La seule solution pour relocaliser reste une crise majeure, guerre ou pidmie. Les autres solutions ngocies sont voues  l chec.

----------


## DevTroglodyte

> La seule solution pour relocaliser reste une crise majeure, guerre ou pidmie. Les autres solutions ngocies sont voues  l chec.


Ca tombe bien, on a les trois ! (ok, pour la guerre, pas tout  fait chez nous)

----------


## foetus

Si cela ce passe comme le COVID, rien ne va changer ... et 1 Macron bis sera encore rlu en 2027.

Avant le COVID on avait dit que le systme de sant allait tomber, qu'il allait y avoir des morts dans la rue.
Et 2 ans + tard, les hpitaux sont encore l (cela gueule toujours autant qu'avant), le peuple a eu les restrictions/ les vaccins et les pass et les actionnaires l'argent (les 100 premires entreprises du CAC 40 se sont enrichies il me semble)
Par contre personne ne parle du nombre de dpts de bilan (s'il a explos ou pas)

Actuellement l'euro tombe (22 aot 2022, 1 uro vaut 0.99 $), les banques moisies tombent et les seuls impacts sont les "artisans" (prix des matires premires) et le peuple (prix de l'alimentation et de l'essence)
Donc tant que cela reste gentillet (et que les actionnaires s'enrichissent), rien ne bougera ... mais le peuple morfle 1 peu +.

----------


## ONTAYG

Bonjour,

A priori par Abondance et insouciance il voulait parler de l'nergie et de l'eau.

C'est vrai que l'on a jamais fait attention car on a rarement t en rupture ou risque de rupture.

----------


## Gunny

C'est marrant, je ne sais pas pourquoi, mais j'ai une ide de ceux  qui on va demander des sacrifices et ceux que l'on va laisser tranquilles.

----------


## Pyramidev

Aujourd'hui, Nicolas Dupont-Aignan a critiqu Emmanuel Macron sur CNews pendant 15 minutes :

----------


## pmithrandir

a fait un peu revue de presse...

Il a dit quoi d intressant ?

Parce que un opposant mineur qui dmoli un prsident en exercice... C est quotidien comme nouvelle.

----------


## Pyramidev

Une partie des ides, dans l'ordre :
 Si la France est dans la situation actuelle, c'est le rsultat de la politique d'Emmanuel Macron.
 La centrale nuclaire de Fessenheim n'aurait pas d tre ferme.
 Si on ne fait pas la paix avec la Russie, l'Europe va plonger dans une crise nergtique, sociale et conomique, au profit des tats-Unis et de la Chine. Cette ide revient plusieurs fois dans l'entrevue.
 Des centrales  charbon sont rouvertes.
 ric Dupond-Moretti aurait d tre vir. Nicolas Dupont-Aignan reparle d'ric Dupond-Moretti plus tard dans l'entrevue.
 Il faut sortir du march europen de l'lectricit.
 Nicolas Dupont-Aignan parle un peu de gopolitique entre la France et l'Algrie.
 Il faut une taxe sur les super-profits des compagnies ptrolires.
 Les patrons du CAC 40 se sont octroys des augmentations surralistes.
 On nous avait promis 15 000 nouvelles places de prison. On en a eu 2 000.
 Les oppositions doivent s'unir contre Emmanuel Macron.
 Il faut modifier la loi sur la rcidive.
 Grald Darmanin ne fait pas ce qu'il dit, car c'est contraire  la politique d'Emmanuel Macron. C'est le ministre de la Parole.
 Il faut arrter notre soumission  l'union europenne.
 Dans notre pays, on commente, mais on ne traite pas les causes des problmes.

----------


## sanderbe

Bonsoir




> Dans notre pays, on commente, mais on ne traite pas les causes des problmes.


Comme bien souvent en France on confond cause et consquence  ::?:  On prfre dsigner un coupable qui en ralit ... et la victime du systme ^^

----------


## pmithrandir

Merci pour le rum.

J'ai envie de dire, rien de nouveau sous le soleil.

Ca ressemble quand meme a  : c'est sa faute, bouh c'est pas bien. du dbut  la fin.

Quand je vois : il ne fallait pas fermer fessenheim... alors que le principal problme aujourd'hui du parc nuclaire franais c'est sa vetust qui entraine des arrets de service de plus en plus rcurrent... je souris. on aurait juste eu une centrale de plus a l'arret.

----------


## Pyramidev

Aujourd'hui, Adrien Quatennens a dbattu avec Olivia Grgoire pendant environ une heure :




Dans la presse, je suis tomb sur un article trs superficiel de l'Obs qui s'est beaucoup plus centr sur la forme du dbat que sur le fond : https://www.nouvelobs.com/politique/...-insoumis.html

De mon ct, je vais vous rsumer le fond. Voici une bonne partie des points abords. Attention, ce n'est pas dans l'ordre :
 Pour Adrien Quatennens, la politique d'Emmanuel Macron a beaucoup favoris le capital des plus riches, par exemple avec la suppression de l'ISF lors du prcdent quinquennat. Pour Olivia Grgoire, on est le pays qui taxe le plus le capital en Europe.
 Pour Adrien Quatennens, dans les 10 dernires annes, les dividendes ont augment de 70 %, mais l'investissement productif a recul de 5 %. Le capital est parti dans l'immobilier et  l'tranger au lieu de l'conomie productive. Pour Olivia Grgoire, il y a plus d'investisseurs qui sont revenus que d'investisseurs qui sont partis.
 Pour Olivia Grgoire, il y a moins de chmage et il y a une pnurie de main d'uvre. Les entreprises ont du mal  recruter. Pour Adrien Quatennens, les baisses des chiffres du chmage viennent de la subvention de contrats d'apprentissage et de changement de classifications chez Ple Emploi.
 Olivia Grgoire insiste que l'inflation est moins grande en France que dans d'autres pays de l'UE. Adrien Quatennens rpond que ce qui compte vraiment est que les salaires n'ont pas suivi l'inflation. Le pouvoir d'achat a beaucoup diminu en France.
 Adrien Quatennens et Olivia Grgoire ont des points de vue diffrents sur les causes de l'inflation.
 Adrien Quatennens et Olivia Grgoire ne sont pas d'accord sur le moyen de crer de l'emploi. Adrien Quatennens est pour partager davantage le travail et crer des emplois lis  la planification cologique. Il y a eu 140 milliards d'aide aux entreprises sans contrepartie sociale ou cologique. Il faut investir face  la crise climatique. Olivia est pour une baisse des impts de production.
 Adrien Quatennens veut augmenter le SMIC. Olivia Grgoire juge que cela va dtruire des emplois des petites entreprises, car un quart des salaris des TPE sont au SMIC. Adrien Quatennens veut mettre en place une solidarit des grandes entreprises envers les petites via une caisse de prquation. Olivia Grgoire ne croit pas que a va marcher.
 Adrien Quatennens a beaucoup insist au cours du dbat sur les ingalits. Les 500 plus grandes fortunes ont doubl leur patrimoine en un quinquennat. Les patrons du CAC 40 ont augment leurs profits de 90 % en un an. Pour Olivia Grgoire, les super profits sont une bonne chose : "Je prfre qu'on taxe un peu beaucoup de dividendes que beaucoup trs peu de dividendes".
 Adrien Quatennens et Olivia Grgoire ont parl de l'intressement et de la participation des salaris.
 Olivia Grgoire dit que le meilleur moyen d'augmenter les salaires est d'augmenter le nombre d'emplois, car cela fait pencher la ngociation en faveur des salaris. Pour Adrien Quatennens, le gouvernement de 2017 a rduit le pouvoir de ngociation des salaris.
 Adrien Quatennens critique les ingalits d'impts. Total ne paie pas d'impts en France. 59 % des Franais sont favorables  la taxation des super profits.
 Olivia Grgoire a rpt plusieurs fois dans le dbat que "les revenus rels ont augment".

----------


## totozor

> Une partie des ides, dans l'ordre :
> [...]


Une prsentation de la faiblesse de notre opposition: elle constate, condamne, regrette, critique, etc mais *ne propose rien*
Ecoutez les oppositions, la plupart disent "j'ai la solution, c'est de ne pas faire ci, monsieur untel est un con, les statistiques sont parlantes, j'aurais jamais fais a, etc", 10 minutes plus tard on ne sait pas ce qu'ils auraient fait, on ne sait mme pas qu'elle serait la direction, l'objectif...

L'inconsquence de nos personnalits politiques est leur principal problme.



> De mon ct, je vais vous rsumer le fond. Voici une bonne partie des points abords. Attention, ce n'est pas dans l'ordre :
>  Pour Adrien Quatennens, [blablabla]. Pour Olivia Grgoire, [blablabla]
>  Pour Adrien Quatennens,[blablabla]. Pour Olivia Grgoire, [blablabla]
>  Pour Olivia Grgoire,[blablabla]. Pour Adrien Quatennens, [blablabla]
>  Olivia Grgoire insiste que [blablabla]. Adrien Quatennens rpond que ce qui compte vraiment est que les salaires n'ont pas suivi l'inflation. [blablabla]
>  Adrien Quatennens et Olivia Grgoire [blablabla]
>  Adrien Quatennens et Olivia Grgoire [blablabla]. Adrien Quatennens est pour partager davantage le travail et crer des emplois lis  la planification cologique. [blablabla]. Il faut investir face  la crise climatique. Olivia est pour une baisse des impts de production.
>  Adrien Quatennens veut augmenter le SMIC. Olivia Grgoire juge que [blablabla]. Adrien Quatennens veut mettre en place une solidarit des grandes entreprises envers les petites via une caisse de prquation. Olivia Grgoire [blablabla]
>  Adrien Quatennens a beaucoup insist [blablabla]. Pour Olivia Grgoire, les super profits sont une bonne chose : "Je prfre qu'on taxe un peu beaucoup de dividendes que beaucoup trs peu de dividendes".
> ...


Beaucoup de blabla, peu de propositions
Attention je critique un dbat sur base d'un rsum, il est peut tre plus riche qu'il n'y parait. (Je pense que je vais le regarder ce soir)

----------


## halaster08

> Beaucoup de blabla, peu de propositions


Je trouve que ce n'est pas trs honnte de dire que la NUPES ne fait pas de proposition, si peu de temps aprs les lections, leur programme d'alors tant toujours d'actualit, des propositions ils en ont fait plein, programme qui a t "traduit" en amendements (tous rejets) sur le projet de loi pouvoir d'achat avant les vacances notamment.

 la limite on peut reprocher que c'est toujours la mme chose, hausse de smic, taxe des profit, baisse du temps de travail , mais pas l'absence de proposition.

----------


## sanderbe

Bonjour, 




> [...] hausse de smic, [...] , baisse du temps de travail ... ,  [...]


Travailler 35 h coute X   Y  de l'heure. 

Maintenant faire travailler 32 h coute Z  

Au bout du compte est ce que travailler 32h rapporte vraiment plus que 35h ???  ::aie::

----------


## totozor

> Je trouve que c'est pas trs honnte de dire que la NUPES ne fait pas de proposition, si peu de temps aprs les lections leur programme d'alors tant toujours d'actualit, des propositions ils en ont fait plein, programme qui a t "traduits" en amendements (tous rejet) sur le projet de loi pouvoir d'achat avant les vacances notamment.


Je pensais avoir crit une phrase plus nuance en parlant de certaines oppositions.
la NUPES me marque notamment pour a, ils "battent" souvent contre les journalistes pour pouvoir prsenter leur contre proposition aprs avoir critiquer.

J'ai regard la vido je trouve que Quatennens, qui a tendance  bien tenir le discours, a un petit passage  vide (avec beaucoup de blabla peu de propositions/rattachement au concret) mais se remet sur les rails.
Ce que je trouve choquant dans ce dbat est surtout la journaliste qui "ne devrait que" grer les temps de parole, relancer quand ncessaire et lancer les sujets prend le rle de dbatteur contradicteur de Quatennens pendant un vnement LFI.
Je trouve que le dbat est agrable, gr plus sereinement que les dbats habituels sur plateau tl, sauf les interruptions de la journalistes.
Interruptions pour contredire Quatennens.
Interruptions pour appuyer le propos d'Olivia Gregoire.

Je dois encore regarder les autres dbats.

----------


## Mdinoc

> Il faut arrter notre soumission  l'union europenne.


Elle a bon dos l'UE... Pratiquement toutes les directives "de l'UE" qu'on n'aime pas, ce sont celles de la droite franaise.

----------


## ABCIWEB

> Elle a bon dos l'UE... Pratiquement toutes les directives "de l'UE" qu'on n'aime pas, ce sont celles de la droite franaise.


Et pour cause puisque c'est la mme politique nolibrale que souhaite l'UE. J'en *parlais ici* suite  la crise du covid, concernant le plan de relance de l'UE qui tait conditionn  la poursuite de rformes structurelles, comprendre anti sociales. Le lien en dbut de mon post renvoie vers un article de La Tribune qui parle de la nime rforme de l'assurance chme et de celle des retraites.

Concernant l'cologie et la sant, un excellent documentaire d'Arte a t diffus au dbut de l't, visible jusqu'au 03/10/2022, *pesticides: l'hypocrisie europenne*. Les pesticides interdits en Europe sont nanmoins exports par les europens vers d'autres pays dont par exemple le Bresil, et ils se retrouvent ensuite dans nos assiettes via les importations, sans oublier les dgts environnementaux et les problmes de sant dans ces pays. 

On parle aussi des contrles de toxicit qui sont raliss par les industriels eux-mmes (juge et partie) et qui restent confidentiels. Et chaque fois qu'ils sont rendu publics par dcision de justice, on trouve toujours des irrgularits ou des analyses approximatives. Genre les nonicotinodes tests 24h sur des abeilles sont inoffensifs, mais ils sont toxiques pour une plus longue exposition. Et chaque fois qu'une tude indpendante prouve la dangerosit, les industriels financent des kyrielles d'tudes contradictoires pour noyer le rapport incriminant dans la masse et le rendre marginal.

Un autre documentaire trs intressant et visible jusqu'au 19/12/2022: *Sacrifice paysan*. Un leveur bio abattu par les gendarmes en 2017. Soi-disant lgitime dfense disent les gendarmes car il leur fonait dessus en voiture. Cependant il a t abattu par trois balles sur le flan et deux balles dans le dos, difficile de croire que les gendarmes se trouvaient devant lui. La gestion dramatique de cette affaire est franco franaise par contre l'origine du drame provient de rglementations europennes:



> En conflit avec les services de ltat, lexploitant bio, porte-parole de la Confdration paysanne de Sane-et-Loire, sest soustrait  un nime contrle sanitaire et a tent dalerter, au cours de sa fuite, sur le malaise de sa profession. "Jai t pris de la colre du juste. [] Mon cas est anecdotique, mais il illustre lultrarglementation qui conduit  une destruction des paysans", dira-t-il au Journal de Sane-et-Loire
> ...
> Alors que leurs revenus dpendent quasi exclusivement des subventions europennes  lesquelles favorisent les grandes exploitations , les paysans doivent se soumettre, en contrepartie,  des normes trs strictes, plus difficiles  respecter pour les leveurs en plein air. Isols, souvent lancs dans une course  lextension, certains se retrouvent broys par les dettes, la fatigue, le stress et la dpression. Dabord pingl pour des retards didentification de ses btes, Jrme Laronze stait engag dans un bras de fer avec ladministration : refusant de pratiquer les tests ADN demands pour garantir leur traabilit, il avait t sanctionn par une interdiction de vendre ses bovins. Cette immobilisation avait entran une surmortalit qui devait conduire  la saisie de son troupeau pour maltraitance animale


A savoir que son dernier contrle s'tait conclu par la perte de 5 bovins, une partie du troupeau ayant t effraye par les contrleurs  (qui beuglaient comme des... veaux) ce qui avait provoqu un affolement des btes et le pitinement de certaines d'entre elles. De quoi tre "un peu" remont. Ensuite, le surnombre de btes dont il devait s'occuper seul, faute de pouvoir les vendre, s'est traduit par une surmortalit, et dans ce cas l'administration conclue automatiquement  la maltraitance animale en se foutant totalement des causes relles, mme si elle en est la cause premire.

Quelque soient les histoires on voit que la rglementation europenne est trs trs souple avec les multinationales, sans parler les paradis fiscaux et autres optimisations fiscales, mais trs trs tatillonne quand il s'agit de petites structures que l'on mprise et dcourage au profit des trs grandes. Et bien entendu les rformes structurelles demandes par l'Europe (cf premier paragraphe) sont galement toujours en dfaveur du peuple. 

Alors videmment oui, la droite nolibrale de Macron est en accord total avec l'Europe nolibrale, les deux se soutiennent. Macron va durcir une fois de plus sa politique anti-sociale sur les plus prcaires  - il y a dj eu des grosses rgressions pour les chmeurs avec la rforme de 2021 - avec la bndiction de l'Europe. Cela permettra de mieux faire passer les prochaines rformes pour les autres, qui par comparaison auront un peu moins la tte sous l'eau. 

C'est rgl comme du papier  musique, aucune surprise, on continue sur la lance. Tout est bon pour accrotre les ingalits, la prcarit, et la casse des services publics. Crise financire de 2008, crise du covid, guerre en Ukraine, tout peut servir. Ne nous tonnons donc pas de sa communication alarmiste, a fait partie des prparatifs et du conditionnement des troupes. L'tat d'urgence permanent permet de mieux faire accepter les sacrifices.

Le comble du foutage de gueule est quand mme son nouveau CNR. Pour faire quoi, prendre des dcisions que l'on connait dj. Les entreprises du CAC40 vont continuer de battre des records insolents en mme temps que le rchauffement climatique, et le peuple va continuer de morfler de plus en plus en mme temps que le systme de sant, l'ducation et la justice, dj  l'agonie. Appelons plutt cela le *C*onseil *N*ational de la *R*gression, c'tait malvenu de se moquer des Amish. 

Sinon il existe aussi le parlement pour dbattre des projets, c'est conu pour a. Ah mais oui j'oubliais, il s'agit de tout dramatiser pour mieux pouvoir dcider en apart. Conseil de dfense contre le covid et maintenant une autre instance pour viter de dbattre en public et faire plus solennel. Identique  lui-mme Macron nous prend toujours pour des couillons.

----------


## pmithrandir

Ou ABCIWEB, l'UE amne des rgles... qui ne favorisent pas les petits. Elle demande encore et toujours d'avancer vers le libralisme, encore que dernirement les accords de libre change avec le monde ont moins le vent en poupe. L'UE commence a se montrer plus tatillonne pour les pays comme la Russie et la Chine. Doucement, mais on va dans cette direction.

Maintenant, on trouve exactement les mmes dogmes en France. 
Qui a rdig les rgles de la PAC, principalement la France et l'angleterre. 2 pays qui se sont engoufrs dans le productivisme  outrance.
Qui a approuv les rgles de l'Europe la rendant plus librale encore, la France au travers des gouvernements qui se sont succd.


N'oublions pas que depuis 20 ans, le pays oscille entre le centre et la droite. Et jamais la gauche n'a russi a reprendre le pouvoir par les urnes.
Nous devions voir une bascule en mai dernier, mais la gauche n'a pas t foutue de se synchroniser. Mme aux lgislatives, on a eu la NUPES avec ses candidats moisis venus de LFI qui ont servi de repoussoir massif dans le pays entier. (On le voit dans les duels RN / LFI, les derniers perdent presque toujours).
Au passage, JLM sert galement d'pouvantail, parce que 80% de la population trouve le personnage dtestable... quand 20% l'adule.

Et quid des propositions actuelles de la gauche... qui se perd dans des considrations internationales striles ou honteuses (le soutien, de JLM a la chine contre taiwan...) alors que les franais s'en tapent compltement. Mais des propositions... que nenni. On continue de l'esbrouffe mme au parlement quitte a se couper encore des nouveaux allis trouvs difficilement.

Le RN parait sage et disciplin a cot... devinez qui passera pour assez mature pour gouverner dans 5 ans ? 


Donc oui, l'Europe est librale... mais je vois surtout le rsultat du choix des franais de rester entre le centre et al droite, et des lites de gauche qui soient sont au centre(hollande) soit devraient s'carter (JLM) pour enfin laisser gagner ce courant de pense.

----------


## Jon Shannow

Pierre, je ne suis pas d'accord avec ton constat sur l'chec de la NUPES et des candidats LFI.

Je ne pense pas que ce soit les candidats LFI qui ont t des repoussoirs, mais simplement un jeu d'alliance en sous-marin de LREM/LR et RN pour empcher LFI et la NUPES de remporter haut la main les lections. Peut-tre aussi quelques PS et EELV qui sont alls vers LREM.

Quand aux duels RN/LFI remports par le RN, d'aprs toi, c'est vraiment  cause de LFI, ou plutt le fameux "Pacte Rpublicain" qui finalement prfre le RN  LFI ?  ::?: 

Pour les propositions de la gauche, lis le programme de LFI, c'est le dernier parti de gauche. Et, en passant, si tu trouves les programmes de LR, LREM ou RN, n'hsites pas  partager leurs "propositions", parce que moi, je n'ai rien vu qui ne soit que des resuces de ce qui a t fait depuis 15/20 ans.

----------


## pmithrandir

Qu'ils aient un bon programme importe peu... 

les urnes ont parl et ont peu lanalyser de 2 manires : 
 - soit les gens ont lu le programme et ils ne l'approuvent pas
 - soit les gens ne l'ont pas lu, et le programme ne sert pas a gagner llection.

Et les alliances ont bon dos... je pense qu'on devrait plutt appeler a des vases communicants entre le RN et LR et entre LR et LREM.

Tous les chos que j'ai eu autour de moi reviennent au mme... les candidats LFI talentueux ont t lu, les autres taient des seconds couteaux peu apprcis localement, qui ont t perdre pour certain des bastions du PS grce a des parachutages douteux. A appliquer les stats prsidentielles au local, on se plante.

Oui, je trouve le programme de LFI mieux.
Oui, j'ai vot pour la nupes (encore plus facile puisque chez moi le candidat tait plus respectable)

Mais quand je vois le comportement des guignols lus, je pense que le PS et EELV vont de plus en plus se dtacher d'eux. Parce qu'ils deviennent infrquentable par leur manire de travailler.

TOUS les partis au parlement sont dans une opposition mesure et respectueuse. TOUS ont pour objectifs de ne surtout pas devenir le bouc missaire du manque de majorit du gouvernement.

Seul 1 parti joue parfaitement ce rle d'idiot utile. (motion de censure perdue d'avance, obstruction par les amendements idiots, attitude non approprie...)

Et que fait le gouvernement, ils leur tapent dessus en dnonant leur attitude. On a mme pas besoin de parler contenu et proposition.

----------


## Gunny

> TOUS les partis au parlement sont dans une opposition mesure et respectueuse. TOUS ont pour objectifs de ne surtout pas devenir le bouc missaire du manque de majorit du gouvernement.
> 
> Seul 1 parti joue parfaitement ce rle d'idiot utile. (motion de censure perdue d'avance, obstruction par les amendements idiots, attitude non approprie...)
> 
> Et que fait le gouvernement, ils leur tapent dessus en dnonant leur attitude. On a mme pas besoin de parler contenu et proposition.


Je ne suis pas du tout d'accord avec a. LFI est l'inverse de l'opposition bte et mchante. Ils n'ont aucun soucis  voter avec la majorit quand ce sont des mesures qu'ils soutiennent. Ils jouent leur rle d'opposition quand il le faut, en gueulant quand c'est ncessaire ET en proposant des solutions alternatives. Mais quand les mdias vont prendre ma phrase prcdente et ne retenir que le mot "gueulant" c'est difficile de se battre  armes gales. Avoir une gauche molle (certains diront conciliante) et qui n'a pas les couilles de confronter la droite mme quand c'est perdu d'avance c'est comme a que les dmocrates amricains se sont retrouvs  perdre contre Trump.

----------


## totozor

> Seul 1 parti joue parfaitement ce rle d'idiot utile. (motion de censure perdue d'avance, obstruction par les amendements idiots, attitude non approprie...)
> Et que fait le gouvernement, ils leur tapent dessus en dnonant leur attitude. On a mme pas besoin de parler contenu et proposition.


J'ai regard une des session parlementaire o LFI a fait l'idiot utile. Oui c'est inutile parce qu'ils s'opposent  un majorit qui ne les coute mme pas.
Mais je trouve que cet idiot l'est pas tant que a :
Ils ont un vrai discours concret : ils ne ngocient pas la virgule mal place mais dfendent la vie de Marcel a un boulot de merde, qui aimerait boucler ses fins de mois sans transpirer que la loi cens l'aide ne fait qu'aider Jean Eude 26.5 ans patron de Marcel. Jean Eude qui essaye d'acheter son 15 eme logement  louer.
Ils font leur travail d'opposition : Ils s'opposent ET contre proposent contrairement au RN qui se dfinit comme THE opposition mais qui vote OUI les yeux ferms.
Ils affirment leur position politique : la gauche, la vraie

Pour quel rsultat?
Aujourd'hui aucun.
Demain, leur discours sera d'autant plus lgitime qu'ils ont tenu leur ligne tout le long.

Oui mais tout le monde s'en fout. Ok , je l'entends, c'tait ma position il y a peu. Mais on fait quoi?
On jette le bb avec l'eau du bain et on laisse la crasse au fond parce qu'elle fait moins de bruit?
Beh non, on agit, on garde position, on parle fort et mal pour dire les choses bien clairement, on parle aussi fort et bien pour dire les choses clairement.
Ca renforce nos positions, a renforce notre dfense au "tous pourri
J'ai vot pour trop candidats respectables qui m'ont crach dessus ensuite pour faire mon choix sur la respectabilit.

C'est bien de dire que LFI parle fort mais vous les coutez? Vous les coutez quand ils ne parlent pas fort?
On se plaint que les gens soient cons mais on n'coute mme pas ce qu'ils disent, c'est dramatique.

----------


## pmithrandir

Pour moi en politique il faut gagner et accumuler les victoires.

Bien sr qu'il est de leur devoir de proposer des amendements... Mais en dposer 500 ca ne sert a rien.

Dposer une motion de censure par exemple c'est dbile quand tu sais que tu vas la perdre et que tes allis ne la soutiennent pas. La seule chose qui en est ressorti, c est la division au sein de la Nupes mise au grand jour. Et maintenant les autres n oseront plus en dposer par peur de se prendre aussi le tapis.

Et gueuler... C est inutile. Nous ne sommes pas en campagne... Et a donne juste des images qui ressortiront aux prochaines lections pour les pouvantails...

----------


## Pyramidev

_Winter is coming_. Le peuple franais va alors prendre cher. Trs cher.

Je relaie un coup de gueule de Tatiana Jarzabek (alias Tatiana Ventse) publi aujourd'hui :



Plusieurs sujets sont abords, dont la mondialisation, la politique nergtique, la gopolitique vis--vis de l'Ukraine et de la Russie et les dettes souveraines.

Vers le dbut, elle tacle bien Bruno Le Maire. Par la suite, elle tacle beaucoup la caste dirigeante en gnral : "je pense qu'il s'agit l d'un mlange de malveillance, d'inconscience et d'incomptence". De temps en temps, elle se plaint aussi de la mdiatisation de certains sujets que les dtracteurs qualifient de wokisme.

 un moment, elle annonce qu'elle travaille sur un projet politique qu'elle annoncera une autre fois.

----------


## totozor

> Pour moi en politique il faut gagner et accumuler les victoires.


Je penses que la victoire  tout prix a affaibli le PS, qui se dportait vers la droite pour tre sur de gagner ou renoncer  des sujets pour viter la dfaite.
Certains combats doivent tre faits mme s'ils mnent  la dfaite, au moins pour ouvrir la voie.



> Bien sr qu'il est de leur devoir de proposer des amendements... Mais en dposer 500 ca ne sert a rien.


Je concde a sans mal



> Dposer une motion de censure par exemple c'est dbile quand tu sais que tu vas la perdre et que tes allis ne la soutiennent pas. La seule chose qui en est ressorti, c est la division au sein de la Nupes mise au grand jour. Et maintenant les autres n oseront plus en dposer par peur de se prendre aussi le tapis.


Je crois qu'exprimer son dsaccord mme si on est seul et que a ne change rien est utile.
Doit on tout concder sous prtexte d'tre moins reprsent? Je ne crois pas.
Dans certains cas mener un combat perdu d'avance a notamment permis de montrer que le RN, qui se prtend l'opposition lgitime, s'aligne quasi systmatiquement avec le camp prsidentiel.
La Nupes n'a jamais prtendu tre un bloc unique et indivisible et je trouve bien qu'en son sein les gens puissent dbattre et voter en leur me et conscience.
Je suis dsol mais si des partis ne veulent pus dposer des motions de censure par peur de la confrontation je me demande ce qu'ils font dans l'hmicycle. En plus la FI a montr sa capacit a s'attaquer frontalement  la majorit, les contacter avant pour s'assurer de leur soutien devrait au contraire les encourager dans cette direction.

Au dernier meeting de la FI il me semble avoir entendu, en sous texte, que malgr leurs batailles le choses ne changent pas et qu'ils ont besoin du soutien "de la rue".
Ce message n'aurait pas de sens s'il n'avaient pas men ces combats.



> Et gueuler... C est inutile. Nous ne sommes pas en campagne... Et a donne juste des images qui ressortiront aux prochaines lections pour les pouvantails...


Ma facture d'lectricit  fait *2.5 en quelques mois.
J'ai les moyens d'assumer a, ceux qui comptent les centimes pour finir le mois non.
Se rvolter quand la solution propos  la prcarit est d'enrichir ou de ne pas appauvrir les riches me parait plus que normal.
Ce n'est pas parce que les lections sont passes qu'on doit se reposer et attendre de perdre les suivantes.

Aprs je ne suis aujourd'hui pas convaincu que la FI arrive  tenir le rythme qu'elle s'impose en ce moment.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Pour moi en politique il faut gagner et accumuler les victoires.
> 
> Bien sr qu'il est de leur devoir de proposer des amendements... Mais en dposer 500 ca ne sert a rien.
> 
> Dposer une motion de censure par exemple c'est dbile quand tu sais que tu vas la perdre et que tes allis ne la soutiennent pas. La seule chose qui en est ressorti, c est la division au sein de la Nupes mise au grand jour. Et maintenant les autres n oseront plus en dposer par peur de se prendre aussi le tapis.
> 
> Et gueuler... C est inutile. Nous ne sommes pas en campagne... Et a donne juste des images qui ressortiront aux prochaines lections pour les pouvantails...


Et tu veux qu'ils fassent quoi ? Voter les lois proposes par le gouvernement, sous prtexte qu'ils ont perdu les lections ?  ::roll:: 
Ils sont dans l'opposition, et qui sait, dans quelques temps, on se rendra peut-tre compte enfin que ce sont les seuls  y tre rellement. LR tant la bquille de LREM, le RN vote sans sourciller les lois du gouvernement, le PS et EELV cherchent juste  exister hors de la NUPES en disant "on n'est pas dans l'opposition systmatique". OK, mais, faudrait qu'ils soient au moins dans l'opposition. Et le seul truc qui les mettent dans l'opposition, c'est le fait qu'ils aimeraient bien tre d'avantage considrs et russir  survivre  ce quinquennat, ce qui n'est pas gagn (surtout pour le PS).

----------


## pmithrandir

Pour tre une opposition respectable... Il suffit de dposer un amendement par ide.
De voter contre des textes, de demander de diviser certaines lois en 2 pour voter une partie mais pas l autre.
C est aussi se prparer  prendre le pouvoir. Ce qui passe forcment par
- cultiver ses alliances dans la dure. Les faire grandir pour s assurer plus de 50 des lecteurs
- paratre eligible. On lit des gens qui ont montr qu'ils avaient la capacit  effectuer le boulot. Chez LFI ou le RN on a que des bleus en politique presque. Mme pas un poste de ministre sur le CV. Si mme en tant que dput ils ne paraissent pas crdible... Il reste quoi.
- utiliser les moyens du dputs pour faire remonter des problmatiques clivante, gnantes contre le gouvernement. La dconjugalisation des alloc handicap par exemple taient un trs beau coup contre Macron. Surtout quand LR s y es associ alors qu'ils sont pas du genre  augmenter les aides.
- prparer les lections, et l exercice du pouvoir. Nouer des contacts mme avec ses ennemis. On ne sait jamais de quoi on aura besoin plus tard. Des fois c est pratique d obtenir le soutien des opposants. ( Guerre, pidemie...)


Bref... La j ai pas l impression que l on y soit.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Pour tre une opposition respectable... Il suffit de dposer un amendement par ide.


Et si tu as 500 ides ?




> De voter contre des textes, de demander de diviser certaines lois en 2 pour voter une partie mais pas l autre.


a, c'est quand tu as un gouvernement qui prend en compte l'opposition, pas un qui mprise systmatiquement cette dernire.



> Chez LFI ou le RN on a que des bleus en politique presque. Mme pas un poste de ministre sur le CV.


Heu, en 1981, tu avais combien de ministres de Mittrrand qui avait dj eu un poste de ministres ?
Il n'y a pas de rgles tablies pour devenir prsident. Il faut juste se prsenter et obtenir 50% et 1 voix de plus que son adversaire. 

Ce n'est pas de la crdibilit qu'il faut (Macron n'en a aucune) mais des soutiens financiers puissants (et a Macron n'en manque pas).

----------


## totozor

> Pour tre une opposition respectable...


Il faut faire face  une majorit respectable.
Je considre que le respect est une valeur fondamentale du monde, mais c'est une valeur qui n'a de la valeur que si elle est rciproque.
Sinon tu n'es pas respectable tu es soumis.
Il n'y a aucune raison de respecter celui qui te chie dans les bottes.
Ce que font les politiques envers les citoyens depuis des dcennies.
Ce que fait la macronnerie envers l'opposition depuis des annes.

----------


## DevTroglodyte

> Pour tre une opposition respectable...


Dfinis "respectable", dans ce contexte.




> Il suffit de dposer un amendement par ide.


Comme dit plus haut, si on a plusieurs ides, on fait quoi ? un seul amendement qui va se faire jecter direct, ou plusieurs, quitte  ce que a fasse des dbats plus longs ? (et de l'animation dans l'hmicycle-cour de rcr)




> De voter contre des textes, de demander de diviser certaines lois en 2 pour voter une partie mais pas l autre.


Ha, parce que tu crois qu'en face ils en ont quelque chose  foutre ? Je te rappelle qu'en France, les dputs, on leur demande de voter aveuglment  ce que leur dit leur chef de file, mme s'ils y sont compltement opposs...




> - cultiver ses alliances dans la dure. Les faire grandir pour s assurer plus de 50 des lecteurs


L'homme politique de tant une girouette, les alliances sur la dure, c'est rare, encore moins si tu les veux solides.




> - paratre eligible. On lit des gens qui ont montr qu'ils avaient la capacit  effectuer le boulot. Chez LFI ou le RN on a que des bleus en politique presque. Mme pas un poste de ministre sur le CV. Si mme en tant que dput ils ne paraissent pas crdible... Il reste quoi.


Tiens, a me rappelle un discours de recruteur, a... "mais vous n'avez pas d'exprience !" Il faut bien commencer quelque par, hein...




> - utiliser les moyens du dputs pour faire remonter des problmatiques clivante, gnantes contre le gouvernement. La dconjugalisation des alloc handicap par exemple taient un trs beau coup contre Macron. Surtout quand LR s y es associ alors qu'ils sont pas du genre  augmenter les aides.


Le taff de base d'un dput, quoi. Je crois qu'ils en sont conscient...




> - prparer les lections, et l exercice du pouvoir. Nouer des contacts mme avec ses ennemis. On ne sait jamais de quoi on aura besoin plus tard. Des fois c est pratique d obtenir le soutien des opposants. ( Guerre, pidemie...)


Mme chose qu'au dessus. Cela dit, les politiques "du srail" prparent les prochaines lections ds qu'ils sont lus, je crois que c'est un poil tt...




> Bref... La j ai pas l impression que l on y soit.


C'est clair, les dputs LREM n'y sont pas du tout !

----------


## Pyramidev

> Je suis dsol mais si des partis ne veulent pus dposer des motions de censure par peur de la confrontation je me demande ce qu'ils font dans l'hmicycle.


D'ailleurs, Nicolas Dupont-Aignan, qui avait vot la motion de censure avec la NUPES, veut remettre a :



5m27 : "Il faut que les oppositions s'unissent au Parlement et dposent une motion de censure pour faire tomber ce gouvernement".

Cela dit, de mon point de vue, il est encore prmatur de faire une deuxime tentative de motion de censure. Je pense qu'il faut d'abord attendre que les Franais souffrent cet hiver pour qu'ils puissent prendre conscience qu'ils ont trs mal vot ou n'auraient pas d s'abstenir lors des lections prsidentielles et lgislatives de 2022. Emmanuel Macron n'aurait pas d atteindre le deuxime tour des lections prsidentielles avec un premier quinquennat aussi catastrophique et Ensemble n'aurait pas d avoir une majorit, mme relative, aux lections lgislatives.

----------


## Gunny

Pour un parti de gauche, perdre l'occasion de faire du bruit c'est perdre des voix. Les gens ne vont simplement pas aller se dplacer pour aller voter pour une opposition qui ne fait rien parce qu'elle n'a pas la majorit (logique... c'est l'opposition). AU contraire l'action galvanise l'lectorat. L'extrme-droite peut se permettre de se tourner les pouces parce que pour eux le simple fait de voter est une protestation, mais pour la gauche c'est un pch mortel.

----------


## pmithrandir

Pour moi respectable... a veut dire devant les lecteurs.

Si la majorit relative de macron veut la jouer au con...grand bien lui fasse. Mais pour le moment j ai plutt l impression qu'ils vont  la pche aux voix. Donc choper des voix sur la moiti d un texte... C est dj a de pris. 

Et sinon, ils peuvent voter contre.

On a pas besoin d inonder le parlement d amendements, de venir en renfort au dernier moment pour faire bascule un vote... Qui sera annul le lendemain et revot en sceance avec tout le monde.

Exemple

Ils proposent de rebaptiser le texte, officiellement nomm "prime de partage de la valeur", en "prime enfumage" et ce, via un amendement.



La valeur ajoute de a me parat nulle. Sauf que a fait perdre du temps  tout le monde, a cote donc plus cher au contribuable, et a les fait passer pour des cons. 
On dirait des mthodes de cours de rcration.

----------


## ABCIWEB

> La valeur ajoute de a me parat nulle. Sauf que a fait perdre du temps  tout le monde, a cote donc plus cher au contribuable, et a les fait passer pour des cons. 
> On dirait des mthodes de cours de rcration.


La valeur ajoute n'est pas nulle puisqu'on en parle. *totozor* t'as dj rpondu sur le principe: Si Nupes/LFI ne fait pas de buzz, les media n'en parlent pas. Et comme dans tous les cas les media mainstream des milliardaires vont dnigrer les propositions de la gauche, autant faire du buzz, cela leur donne plus de visibilit. Tu crois franchement que des propositions moins provocatrices obtiendraient plus de bienveillance de la part de ces mmes mdia, pas du tout, dans tous les cas LFI s'attend  une vole de bois vert, par principe. 

On est d'accord qu'il peuvent tre entendus sans tre compris, mais d'un autre ct on ne peut pas susciter l'attention sans visibilit. En fait tu reprends stricto sensu le discours des mdias mainstream tout en affirmant que tu ne les coute jamais. Faut croire quand mme qu'ils t'arrivent jusqu'aux oreilles d'une manire ou d'une autre pour tre aussi caricaturall quand tu dis  longueur de post que Mlenchon soutient la Chine pour avoir dit qu'il n'y a qu'une seule Chine, alors que c'est la position de tous les pays qui commercent avec la chine depuis 1970 :



> La Chine refuse les changes diplomatiques et commerciaux avec les pays opposs au principe d'une seule Chine. La plupart des pays de la communaut internationale ainsi que des organisations internationales (ONU, etc.) acceptent ce principe  partir des annes 1970.


En fait Mlenchon fait de la ralpolitique en disant cela et il se moque au passage du gouvernement qui fait semblant de s'en offusquer pour dfendre la position Amricaine qui admet cette ralit sur le fond mais fait de la com et de la provocation pour le reste, Taiwan tant un enjeu stratgique important. Il est comprhensible qu'ils veuillent prserver le status quo actuel, pour autant ce n'est pas en rfutant l'ide d'une seule Chine que l'on va faire avancer les choses puisque les pays qui commercent avec la chine admettent ce principe depuis plus de cinquante ans. Au final cela renforce un peu plus l'alliance Chine/Russie, donc d'un point de vue gopolitique je comprends la position de Mlenchon quand il dit que ces discours provocateurs ne vont pas dans le bon sens.

Il faut couter tout le discours si tu veux comprendre quelque chose, et non pas le seul rsumer des media qui concluent abusivement que Mlenchon soutient la Chine. Pareil pour l'Ukraine, tu isoles certaines phrases de leur contexte, slectionnes par les media et tu ne retiens que cela.

D'un autre ct, et en mme temps (pour reprendre un slogan Macronniste), ces mmes media ne se sont pas offusquer le moins du monde quand Macron parle de "gens qui ne sont rien", ou encore quand pour ne pas rpondre  ses activit de Lobbyiste pro Uber il rpond que ces accusations "lui en touchent une sans faire bouger l'autre". Ici point de provocation ou de langage indigne d'un prsident, ils trouvent cela trs habile pour vacuer le sujet sans rpondre  la question. Questions qui sur le fond rvlent pourtant les mthodes dfendues par sa majest pour rsoudre les problmes du chmage, c'est  dire tre sous pay par des multinationales qui ne payent pas d'impts en France. Et de *poursuivre son lobbying au sein mme de l'Europe* (cf vido fin du message) pour permettre  Uber de ne pas salarier ses employs et ainsi les priver d'un status plus avantageux (chmage, retraite, congs pays, assurance maladie).

Donc les provocations verbales de Macron et sa course  la prcarit et  la pauvret seraient normales et comprhensibles, et les provocations de Mlenchon pour se faire entendre seraient une mauvaise stratgie. Tes apprciations sont copies sur celles des mdias et tu voudrais que la gauche se comporte de manire  obtenir leur assentiment, mais elle ne l'obtiendra jamais, par principe. Une gauche bien police serait inaudible et ne remplirait pas son rle d'opposition.

----------


## pmithrandir

Je n aime pas Macron 

En revanche je pense que la gauche ne pourra pas gagner sans rallier les intellectuels et les bobo. Les math n'y sont pas.

2 populations qui sont viscralement opposes au type de personnalits et d actions de LFI.

Ce que je dnonce, c est que la stratgie actuelle ne peut que mener a l chec. Enfin, l chec de la gauche  prendre le pouvoir.

Si le but est que LFI soit le premier parti d opposition la stratgie est la bonne.

Et oui... La France parle d une seule Chine depuis des annes. Sauf qu en sous main le ministre des affaires trangres reconnat bien Taiwan et dlivre les papiers ncessaires au commerce avec eux.

Et en attaquant sur le principe d une seule chine, ce n est pas Macron qui sort affaibli, mais la France. Soit elle s oblige a contrer la Chine de front... Soit elle s oblige a la contenter. Le statut quo est plus dur a conserver.  Au passage, avec l exemple recent de Hong Kong... Remettre ce principe d une seule chine sur le devant de la scne est trange. Comment vouloir pousser les tawanais... Qui au passage n ont pas vraiment t chinois longtemps dans leur histoire, dans les bras d une chine dictatoriale.
De mme, ouvrir les ocans a la dissuasion nuclaires et a la marine chinoise... Pour le moment cantonne en mer de Chine par Taiwan n est pas non plus dans notre intrt militaire.

JLM a bien vu que la Nupes ne pouvait en aucun cas se rapprocher sur l Europe et la politique trangre. Appuyer sur ces points divergents ne peut qu endommager cette alliance. La souhaite il vraiment?

----------


## totozor

> En revanche je pense que la gauche ne pourra pas gagner sans rallier les intellectuels et les bobo. Les math n'y sont pas.
> 2 populations qui sont viscralement opposes au type de personnalits et d actions de LFI.


Et c'est l la faiblesse de la gauche en ce moment, il y a une opposition entre la gauche  l'ancienne respectable et une gauche plus radicale qui a gagn en importance.
Ceci dit la Nupes ne regroupe pas que des partis radicaux, le PS y est reprsent, s'oppose et a prsent des amendements aussi, ils sont juste moins audibles (les mdias ne s'y intressent pas)
En fait la Nupes reprsente les autant le intellectuels et les bobos (via le PS, EELV par exemple) que les anciens intellectuels dpolitiss et les beaufs (via la LFI et le PC par exemple).
*Et je penses que la recette de la victoire de la gauche et que nous nous retrouvions sur nos points d'accord, et que nous acceptions nos dsaccord sans se tirer dans les pattes.*



> Ce que je dnonce, c est que la stratgie actuelle ne peut que mener a l chec. Enfin, l chec de la gauche  prendre le pouvoir.


La gauche respectable mne la mme stratgie depuis des dcennies sans rsultat.
Je peux comprendre que le bobo soit mal  l'aise avec cette stratgie mais quelle stratgie efficace a propos la gauche respectable?

Et ce que je trouve dommage est que les droites nous lisent en se gaussant de nous voir nous chamailler.
Alors que ds qu'on se retrouve cot  cot pour un mme combats ils ont les genoux qui claquent.

*Quelle est la recette de notre victoire? L'alliance des bobos, des beaufs et des barbares.
Rappel : Et je penses que la recette de la victoire de la gauche et que nous nous retrouvions sur nos points d'accord, et que nous acceptions nos dsaccord sans se tirer dans les pattes.*

----------


## ABCIWEB

> Et oui... La France parle d une seule Chine depuis des annes. Sauf qu en sous main le ministre des affaires trangres reconnat bien Taiwan et dlivre les papiers ncessaires au commerce avec eux.
> 
> Et en attaquant sur le principe d une seule chine, ce n est pas Macron qui sort affaibli, mais la France...


Mlenchon a dit cela dans le contexte de la "provocation amricaine" (Nancy Pelosi  Tawan). Sur le fond il dit que le gouvernement franais ne doit pas s'aligner systmatiquement sur la position amricaine. C'est le fond de son discours, et le mme principe de non alignement qu'il a tenu galement dans le conflit Russie/Ukraine. Non alignement ne veut pas dire opposition systmatique aux positions amricaines, mais prendre des dcisions au cas pas cas en considrant les intrts de la France, ce qui semble logique quand on est un responsable politique franais.

Alors certes dans son discours il a parl "d'une seule chine", mais c'est aussi la position de la ministre des Affaires trangres Catherine Colonna en date du 5 aout 2022 :



> Les tensions entre la Chine et Tawan connaissent un nouveau sursaut. Dans ce conflit, la France s'en tient  la "politique d'une seule Chine".


Alors pourquoi dis-tu ici que Mlenchon soutient la chine pour avoir dit la mme chose que la position officielle du gouvernement franais ?

On voit bien que les media et ceux qui plus globalement veulent descendre Mlenchon et LFI ont utilis la technique classique qui consiste  sortir une phrase de son contexte, pour au final suggrer ce qu'il n'avait pas dit, tout en ludant l'essence mme de son discours qui parle du principe de non alignement. Mais avec cette mme technique on pourrait tout aussi bien dire que le gouvernement franais soutient  la chine contre Tawan puisque la ministre des affaires trangres a dit la mme chose.

Bref tout cela n'est que de la com anti LFI/Mlenchon, assez efficace puisqu'ensuite tu reprends cette caricature  ton compte dans tes messages. Voil comment la propagande fabrique des prsupposs, en brodant sur des mots ou expressions isoles sorties de leur contexte. Et comme tout prsuppos, on ne cherche pas ensuite  approfondir le sujet pour en vrifier l'exactitude puisqu'il a t rabch  l'unisson sur toutes les ondes. 




> JLM a bien vu que la Nupes ne pouvait en aucun cas se rapprocher sur l Europe et la politique trangre. Appuyer sur ces points divergents ne peut qu endommager cette alliance. La souhaite il vraiment?


Oui enfin sur ce sujet, la petite polmique a surtout permis  quelques uns de continuer d'exister, mais sur le fond il savent bien que le vrai problme soulev par Mlenchon est la question de la politique d'alignement de la France sur les USA, et ils ont bien vit de se prononcer sur ce problme.





> Je n aime pas Macron 
> 
> En revanche je pense que la gauche ne pourra pas gagner sans rallier les intellectuels et les bobo. Les math n'y sont pas.
> 
> 2 populations qui sont viscralement opposes au type de personnalits et d actions de LFI.


Tu te trompes, qu'est-ce qui te fait dire cela ? Les intellectuels et les bobo sont une composante importante de l'lectorat de Mlenchon. Voir cet article du journal le Monde.



> Le vote Macron, qui avait largement sduit llectorat urbain, jeune et CSP+ (classes sociales suprieures) en 2017, sest en bonne partie dtourn, en 2022,  llection prsidentielle, comme aux lgislatives, vers Mlenchon.
> ...
> La Nupes prend galement le pas sur Ensemble ! parmi les lecteurs les plus diplms (bac + 3 et plus), 32 % contre 27 %, ainsi que chez les cadres, 28 % contre 22 %, et les professions intermdiaires, 35 % contre 22 %. Cette dernire catgorie peut videmment se croiser avec les tranches dge jeunes et diplmes.


A mon avis tu dois confondre avec les intellectuels invits dans les mdia d'information mainstream, qui videmment sont slectionns. Comme quoi la propagande fabrique encore et toujours une fausse image de Mlenchon et de ses lecteurs qui seraient forcment incultes et irresponsables. Mais en ralit c'est le contraire, une majorit de CSP+ vote plutt Mlenchon que Macron. Encore une fois tu t'es fait pig et pas qu'un peu puisque tu parles de "populations viscralement opposes".

En fait c'est beaucoup plus dans les campagnes que l'lectorat de Mlenchon fait dfaut, parmi les lecteurs dgouts par la gauche caviar et dont une bonne partie ont pris l'habitude de voter Le Pen pour manifester leur opposition au pouvoir. Ceux l sont plus difficile  bouger, mais le fait que le FN soit maintenant plus visible  l'assemble nationale et qu'il votera sans doute toutes les mesures anti sociales voulues par LREM ( part la retraite), les fera peut-tre rflchir. 

*Dernire minute*, lAllemagne veut mettre  contribution les superprofits des entreprises, Bercy tente de dminer. A suivre... mais a chauffe pour Macron, surtout s'il se retrouve isol dans une Europe pourtant trs nolibrale. 

Finalement tout le monde observe les limites du nolibralisme et prend des mesures pour limiter les dgts, mais pas la France de LREM. Et pour cause, Macron s'tait fait une fiert de supprimer l'impt sur la fortune en mme temps qu'il avait diminu les allocations logements, genre le prsident des ultra riches coute que coute au dpend des plus pauvres. Sur le principe, son foutage de gueule de la "thorie du ruissellement" risque d'en prendre un sacr coup si les multinationales devaient maintenant participer  l'effort commun. D'o les gesticulations de Le Maire voyant venir un gros danger qui pourrait remettre en cause son dogme extrmiste mis en place  grands coups de LBD.

----------


## Pyramidev

propos de la partialit des mdias mainstream : Le Monde a-t-il censur une tribune sur les dclarations de Macron en Algrie?

Extrait :




> Suite  sa publication, jai reu un premier appel hier matin [jeudi 1er septembre] du journal minformant que lElyse tait furax et quil fallait apporter des modifications. Jai accept ces changements car la formulation ne remettait pas en cause le fond de lanalyse. Mais cela na pas pu tre modifi car une demi-heure plus tard, jai reu un deuxime appel pour me dire que la tribune tait retire, parce que javais mal interprt ou surinterprt les propos du prsident et que cette analyse tait partage par les envoys spciaux en Algrie qui sopposaient  sa publication. Jai alors propos une nouvelle version recontextualisant les propos du Prsident mais cette dernire mouture a t refuse.


Allan Barte a alors fait un dessin :

----------


## pmithrandir

L attaque rcurrente que tu sembles mener contre moi, idiot qui ne croirais que les mdias mainstream peu aisment se retourner  ton encontre. Tu me sembles bien dans ta bulle bien  gauche, dans un entresoit confortable. 

Accepte donc que je sois conscient des limites de ce que j observe et que j ai galement une capacit  rflchir je te prie.

Si je suis d accord avec les media mainstream souvent... N oublie peut tre pas aussi qu une grande partie du pays est d accord elle aussi. Les lections le montre encore et encore...

Pour ma part, je pense que les ides dfendues par lfi n ont aucune chance de remporter une lection sans alliance... Et sans compromis fort sur les directions  prendre.

Que dj les sujets interne a la France nous suffisent bien assez sans que l on ajoute des changements internationaux comme de dire merde aux americains.

Surtout que sur les 2 sujets actuels, Ukraine et Taiwan, je suis persuad que nous partageons les mme objectifs.

Contenir la Russie et ses volonts expensionnistes a l ouest me parat indispensable. Les pays frontaliers ne s y sont pas tromp en risquant beaucoup pour rejoindre l OTAN.

Mais contenir la Chine en dehors du Pacifique me parat galement indispensable si l on veut conserver de l influence la bas et empcher la Chine de gagner trop d influence militaire.

a ne veut pas dire tout laisser passer aux vu usa. Le coup de pute Australien n est pas acceptable. Mais nous sommes loin du moment qui en ferait des ennemis.

----------


## ABCIWEB

> L attaque rcurrente que tu sembles mener contre moi, idiot qui ne croirais que les mdias mainstream peu aisment se retourner  ton encontre. Tu me sembles bien dans ta bulle bien  gauche, dans un entresoit confortable.


Je prends comme base des informations parues entre autre chez France Inter, La Tribune, Le Monde, Arte, etc. et mme parfois en provenance de BFMTV sur le net... On a vu pire comme entre-soi et bulle bien  gauche. En fait je me situe au centre c'est  dire pour un libralisme rgul et des services publics de qualit, contrairement  LREM dont l'imposture consiste  se revendiquer centriste tout ayant une politique nolibrale de drgulation sans limite et de casse assume des services publics. L encore il faut la complicit des media mainstream pour imposer cette supercherie de positionnement. 



> Accepte donc que je sois conscient des limites de ce que j observe et que j ai galement une capacit  rflchir je te prie.
> 
> Si je suis d accord avec les media mainstream souvent... N oublie peut tre pas aussi qu une grande partie du pays est d accord elle aussi. Les lections le montre encore et encore...


Je ne mets pas en doute tes capacits de rflexion. Je dis simplement qu'elles sont mal orientes du fait de ton manque de vigilance par rapport aux media mainstream. Tu raisonnes souvent sur des bases fausses concernant LFI, tout comme une grande partie du pays qui pense qu'ils s'agit d'informations fiables, non orientes.

Il n'y a pas lieu d'tre d'accord ou pas d'accord, les informations sont fiables ou elles ne le sont pas. Le fait est que l'on va s'en servir pour se forger une opinion, et en jouant imprudemment avec leurs cartes on reste prisonnier de leur jeu truqu pour en arriver naturellement aux conclusions souhaites qui se rsument au slogan : c'est obscne, immoral, suicidaire et irresponsable mais il n'y a pas d'autres alternatives. 

Te voil donc, in fine, converti en anti LFI primaire. Je n'ai rien de personnel contre toi, je rponds simplement  tes attaques rcurrentes contre Mlenchon et LFI. Et si tu comptes le nombre de tes messages consacrs exclusivement  ta croisade, ne t'tonnes pas d'avoir de nombreuses rponses qui au passage n'manent pas que de moi. 

Au final c'est toi qui vit un entre-soi confortable, te croyant lgitim par le trs grand nombre de ces lments de langages diffuss  l'infini dans un pseudo consensus, sans mme te demander si par hasard les propritaires milliardaires de ces media n'auraient pas tous le mme intrt.  Evidemment ils se rassemblent tous contre la seule opposition qui pourrait remettre en cause l'augmentation indcente de leurs bnfices au profit du reste de la population, de la protection sociale et de la plante.

En fait tu es un cas d'cole, car si tu penses au grand nombre de la population qui ne s'informe pas mieux que toi, tout en ayant des avis premptoires dduits des apriori de la propagande, tu comprendras aisment le rsultat des lections, et le fait qu'il soit trs difficile d'imposer des ides progressistes puisqu'elles sont systmatiquement dnigres dans tous les media mainstream. 

Car enfin il ne faut pas trop s'intresser  la politique pour dire que les CSP+ sont "viscralement opposs  LFI", comme tu le disais plus haut, alors qu'en ralit Mlenchon a fait mieux que Macron dans cette catgorie de la population (cf mon prcdent message). Ou alors la propagande a dj fait son travail de sape en suggrant le contraire et en effaant de ta mmoire le rsultat rel des dernires lections. 

L encore tout un symbole. Qui pourrait en effet s'intresser  un parti honni par tous ceux qui ont fait des tudes ou qui ont des responsabilits ? Encore un mensonge trs dissuasif pour viter de s'intresser rellement au programme de LFI: ce n'est pas srieux, ce n'est pas raisonnable, ce n'est pas notre monde, c'est peine perdue, pas digne d'intrt, juste un rcipient de gueux utopiques qui voudraient sortir de la misre. Avec un tel conditionnement initial, facile ensuite de broder des lgendes en extrapolant les propos du vieux dmon et en le rendant ncessairement irresponsable. On casse ainsi plus facilement du sucre sur le dos de LFI tout en vitant de parler des vrais problmes, soit le maximum de rendement possible pour les propritaires de ces media nolibraux.

Mensonges, extrapolations hasardeuses, pas terrible comme base de rflexion. En ralit il n'y a rien sauf le bruit de la propagande, donc il n'y a pas matire  dbattre, ni pour alimenter tes a priori anti Mlenchon. Critiques plutt LFI sur certaines parties de son programme si tu veux faire avancer le dbat, mais l tu tournes en rond en nous resservant dans tous tes post des caricatures sur les dclarations de Mlenchon et maintenant sur son lectorat  priori inculte. Cela fait beaucoup pour quelqu'un qui prtend rflchir en toute indpendance, ce qui normalement est le prrequis pour pouvoir formuler un avis personnel plus riche et intressant que le seul reflet de la propagande nolibrale. 

Enfin bon, si tu semblais l'ignorer, oui il y a des CSP+ dans l'lectorat de Mlenchon, mme plus que dans celui de Macron (la startup nation des retraits), cela te donnes une raison de plus pour rflchir avant de hurler avec les loups sanguinaires anti sociaux.

----------


## pmithrandir

Encore une fois tu en reviens au programme.

De mon ct ce que j observe
Le programme n a jamais t au centre de l election depuis que je vote en 2002.
L'attitude des personnes centralise le vote. Le gendre idal fait moins peur que le vieux qui gueule.
La politique trangre sert de diffrenciant entre les tendances a gauche... Et sont autant de manires de diviser.

A mon sens, la seule manire pour la gauche de l emporter est de mettre soit un sage qui va succder  Macron le chien fou... Soit un jeune qui prendra le relai du gendre idal.
Cette personne devra tre assez modre pour rassembler, mais capable d inclure des composante de la vraie gauche et entre autre une grosse partie du programme de LFI.

Tu l admets toi mme, LFI a un problme d image parce qu'ils se sont mis dans une posture d opposant qui fait le buzz et que JLM est dj grill. J ai envie de dire que la messe est dite.
Soit on essaye de corriger l image, et vu leur attitude je n y crois pas. 
Soit on inclu LFI dans un groupement a gauche a l image plus police qui sera accepte ... Et on prends les 4 annes restantes pour construire le candidat idal qui n aura pas de casserole au fesses.

----------


## totozor

> A mon sens, la seule manire pour la gauche de l emporter est de mettre soit un sage qui va succder  Macron le chien fou... Soit un jeune qui prendra le relai du gendre idal.
> Cette personne devra tre assez modre pour rassembler, mais capable d inclure des composante de la vraie gauche et entre autre une grosse partie du programme de LFI.
> 
> Tu l admets toi mme, LFI a un problme d image parce qu'ils se sont mis dans une posture d opposant qui fait le buzz et que JLM est dj grill. J ai envie de dire que la messe est dite.
> Soit on essaye de corriger l image, et vu leur attitude je n y crois pas. Soit on les garde en raccrocher de la gauche... Et on prends les 4 annes restantes pour construire le candidat idal qui n aura pas de casserole au fesses.


Je penses qu'on peut oublier le candidat sage (qui rentre bien dans le rang), il va instantanment chasser tous les votants qui reviennent  peine du "tous pourris".
Le programme (les propositions dtailles) ne change en effet rien mais la position et la posture politique (le projet de socit) a un impact non ngligeable.

Le dfi de la gauche est de proposer un candidat respectable pour conserver les votants modrs historiques mais qui est charismatique et qui tient sa ligne pour ne pas perdre les dpolitiss que LFI a ramener dans les urnes.
LFI a ce genre de profils, Adrien Quatennens, Mathilde Panot, Clmentine Autain, Antoine Laumant me semblent des reprsentants crdible. Reste  voir comment ils voluent (ce n'est peut tre pas pour rien qu'ils n'hsitent pas  aller sur des plateau tl difficile ou qu'ils participent/organisent des dbats)
Je ne doute pas beaucoup que le PS, EELV ont aussi des profils qui conviennent mais je connait moins (Bayou par exemple)

----------


## DevTroglodyte

> LFI a un problme d image parce qu'ils se sont mis dans une posture d opposant qui fait le buzz et que JLM est dj grill.


Dans laquelle les mdias les ont mis. Nuance.




> Soit on essaye de corriger l image, et vu leur attitude je n y crois pas. 
> Soit on inclu LFI dans un groupement a gauche a l image plus police qui sera accepte ... Et on prends les 4 annes restantes pour construire le candidat idal qui n aura pas de casserole au fesses.


Corriger leur image avec des mdias biaiss ? En changeant compltement leur programme, quoi ?

----------


## pmithrandir

Non... Pas en changeant le programme.

Prenez un Besancenot a sa grande poque. Lui il avait la tte du gendre idal.
Et jamais il ne s est nerv a ma connaissance. Du coup il a pu profiter des mdias a plein... 

C est ce type de profil qu'il faut trouver, faire grandir, etc...

Et il peut tre accompagn de profils secondaires dont le rle sera de rassembler les modrs ou les nervs. 

Au final, l ide reste d tre lu et de pouvoir appliquer un programme. Et les blass qui votent LFI, se rattraperons bien  un candidat de gauche qui leur promet des ministres et la prise en compte de leur ides.

Lfi doit tout simplement entamer sa mue d adulte pour passer vers un mouvement respectable... ligible.
Comme le RN l a fait en abandonnant le FN.

C est a travailler son image.

----------


## DevTroglodyte

> Non... Pas en changeant le programme.
> 
> Prenez un Besancenot a sa grande poque. Lui il avait la tte du gendre idal.
> Et jamais il ne s est nerv a ma connaissance. Du coup il a pu profiter des mdias a plein...


Oui, enfin il n'a jamais eu la moindre chance d'inquiter les partis au pouvoir, ni les proprios des nos chers mdias. Contrairement  un LFI qui est beaucoup plus dangereux pour eux.




> Lfi doit tout simplement entamer sa mue d adulte pour passer vers un mouvement respectable... ligible.


C'est un peu trop condescendant comme ton je trouve, pour quelqu'un qui a assimil les caricatures que nous pondent les mdias mainstream sur ce parti. Tu veux pas les placer  la gauche de l'extrme gauche, comme on l'entendait dans l'entre deux tours, tant que tu y es ?

Le truc, c'est que je ne comprends toujours pas ce que tu entends par "respectabilit", dans le contexte... du coup c'est facile de dire qu'ils devraient l'tre plus, mais l tout ce qu'on t'entend dire, c'est "il faudrait qu'ils baissent le ton", donc en gros, tu demandes  un parti d'opposition de la fermer pour attirer les lecteurs... Chose compltement conne, si tu me permets les mots. Pour attirer les lecteurs, il faudrait SURTOUT des mdias NON BIAISES et des journalistes qui fassent leur taf, au lieu d'attaquer les uns sur des trucs sortis de leur contexte et de cirer les pompes des autres alors qu'ils ne font que brasser du vent (remarque, on les mettrait devant une olienne, a ferait du courant)

----------


## Pyramidev

Concernant la communication de LFI, entre le calme et l'agitation, je ne sais pas quel est l'quilibre qui rapporterait le plus de voix. Mais, toujours sur la forme, il y a autre chose que je trouve plus important : quels lecteurs sont cibls par les discours de LFI.

C'est un point sur lequel Franois Ruffin critique la communication de son propre parti : Franois Ruffin : "Je suis l pour que la valeur travail revienne  gauche".
Il dit que, tant que la gauche sera associe  l'assistanat, le Rassemblement National continuera de rcuprer des voix parmi les travailleurs pauvres. La gauche doit se rapproprier la valeur travail.

 mon avis, il y a aussi les positions trs opposes entre LFI et le Rassemblement National sur l'immigration qui ont cliv l'lectorat. Mais a ne risque pas de changer sur ce point.

----------


## pmithrandir

Oui .. il faudrait des mdias non biaiss. Mais penses tu que a va arriver par magie?

Ce que j entends par mue vers un parti adulte, c est exactement ce qu a fait marine.
jecter les plus virulents, tout en conservant un lien avec eux. Faire en sorte de rester le meilleur choix pour ces extrmistes indsirables.
Travailler le programme pour toucher une plus grande partie de la population et faire des alliances.
Se rendre dsirable et ne pas craser ses allis.

Bref, mettre en oeuvre une stratgie de prise du pouvoir et essayer de montrer des qualits qui sont essentielles chez un dirigeant. Le bruit et la fureur n tant pas exactement les qualits d un prsident.

Et cela ne veut pas dire arrter d tre dans l opposition. On peut s opposer en votant contre, on peut proposer en commission et par amendements. On peut lancer des sujets dans son temps.

Et surtout, en travaillant avec toute la Nupes, on peut faire grandir ce mouvement pour lui donner la lgitimit pour les prochaines lections. Nationales europennes ou locales.

Perdre son temps en gaminerie n amne pas d lecteurs, et ne fais pas grandir le parti.

Il reste 4 ans juste... Tic toc le temps passe vite.

----------


## ddoumeche

> Une partie des ides, dans l'ordre :
>  Si la France est dans la situation actuelle, c'est le rsultat de la politique d'Emmanuel Macron.
>  La centrale nuclaire de Fessenheim n'aurait pas d tre ferme.
>  Si on ne fait pas la paix avec la Russie, l'Europe va plonger dans une crise nergtique, sociale et conomique, au profit des tats-Unis et de la Chine. Cette ide revient plusieurs fois dans l'entrevue.
>  Des centrales  charbon sont rouvertes.
>  ric Dupond-Moretti aurait d tre vir. Nicolas Dupont-Aignan reparle d'ric Dupond-Moretti plus tard dans l'entrevue.
>  Il faut sortir du march europen de l'lectricit.
>  Nicolas Dupont-Aignan parle un peu de gopolitique entre la France et l'Algrie.
>  Il faut une taxe sur les super-profits des compagnies ptrolires.
> ...



 La France est dans la situation actuelle suite  40 ans de socialisme (et 4 ans de sarkozysme), Macron n'tant que le clou (clown) enfonant les portes ouvertes, roi des pitres lu par les Jean-pitres. Rappelez-vous qui taient ceux nous promettant qu'un confinement allait nous protger, que les vaccins confreraient l'immunit collective  60% de la population puis  la terre entire, tandis que le plaquenil rendait impuissant.
Triste idologie ayant conduit  la pauprisation de la jeunesse et au dveloppement des troubles mentaux,  700 Milliards de dettes supplmentaires et au gnocide les petits vieux en maison de retraite, mais vraie idologie de gauche.

Ce sont les mmes affirmant que produire localement provoque l'appauvrissement de la socit, mieux valant faire venir des perceuses de Chine que chacun pourrait acheter une fois au RSA pays par les taxes sur lesdites perceuses. C'est cela l'galitarisme.
Mme ma mre qui tait enseignante quasi trotskyste, qui a toujours vot socialiste et donc a contribu  la ruine du pays pour avoir sa retraite  62 ans, sait qu'il faut produire local car cela cre de l'emploi.

Voila comment l'industrie et l'conomie franaise fut tue par ceux-la mme rvant de la transformer en conomie de comptoir comparable aux Dom-Tom ou  l'Afrique o chacun est trs riche et les relations apaises car il n'y a ni un blanc ni une usine, juste de la main d'oeuvre agricole et des emplois de garagiste et de rparateur de vlo. Notez que j'adore la Martinique (et les martiniquaises) mme si les gens y vivent dans l'indigence la fin de l'abondance, il n'y a d'ailleurs plus qu'une distillerie sur toute l'le. Bientt chez vous.

Ce sont des gens qui ont le gne du Judas Iscariote. Plutt que les usines, c'est eux qu'il faut dlocaliser au Birobidjan ou au Zimbabwe avec leurs idoles Pascal Lamy, Attali et consorts.

 Fessenheim fut ferm par promesse lectorale car Flamanville devait lui succder, alors qu'elle ne sera mise en service que vers 2023 donc 2030. Monsieur Dupont fait de la dmagogie nuclariste, il ne sort jamais de son microcosmos parisien, il ne sait donc pas que le Rhin, la Loire et la Tamise taient  sec, et que la moiti du parc nuclaire est  l'arrt.
Voila pourquoi madame la premire sinistre de l'tat a ordonn aux entreprises de faire 10% d'conomies d'nergie, ce qui se fera par des dlocalisations. Et ce aprs avoir fait faillite  EDF ! voila une vrai russite digne du Vnzuela, LFI et EELV devraient donc applaudir le gouvernement.

 Les grands perdants de la guerre en Ukraine seront les USA et l'Europe, chtiment bien mrit car 1/ l'europe doit payer le prix fort de sa stupidit, et cela a commenc en Hollande 2/ plus personne ne rpond aux appels de Joe Bidon, le grand sud se tournant vers la Russie et la Chine.
Go Woke, go Broke.

 Des centrales  charbon sont rouvertes ce qui est une bonne nouvelle (mais la seule), ainsi les batteries des voitures lectriques propres pourront tre recharge. Le gaz servant  alimenter les 15 nouvelles centrales  gaz franaise a atteint les 3200$/m.
Saviez-vous qu'il n'y a moins de 800 grands navires mthaniers dans le monde, dont moins de la moiti pourront desservir l'europe dont la consommation est de 425 milliards de m ?

 Il faut sortir du march europen tout court et ne plus acheter le photovoltaque au cotant, ce qui revient  subventionner l'industrie chinoise. Ou alors mettre de trs lourdes taxes sur leur importation et redveloper la filire franaise qui fut sacrifie par Sarkozy et l'Allemagne.

 Il ne faut pas surtaxer les profits des compagnies ptrolires, profits crs par les politiques, les mmes qui demain interdiront l'levage car cela fait pter les vaches. Aussi le court de la viande explosera puis un politicien dmagogue viendra vous expliquer l'immoralit de la chose et la ncessit de supertaxer les superprofits des vendeurs de steaks hachs.

Ainsi la Mlenchoniste ayant fait exploser presqu' elle seule les cours du ptrole vient maintenant nous expliquer que les pauvres dont les factures sont devenues sales, peuvent s'en sortir en bnficiant de 30% de ristourne sur les panneaux solaires. D'ailleurs elle dtiendrait des parts chez un de leur fabricants, et dans ce cas c'est un cas gravissime de corruption.



Ce sont ces politiciens qui vous appauvrissent pour crer leur socit sovitode dont il faut se dbarrasser.

Les compagnies ptrolires sont dj lourdement taxs et si les socits du cac40 reversent 44 milliards de dividendes, cela ne reprsente que 3% de ce que l'tat vole au pays. Ces socits reversent aussi 80 milliards de taxes rien qu'en France, et font vivre 5.6 millions de mnages (dont votre serviteur) qui doivent reverser 56,4% de leurs revenus  l'tat. 

D'ailleurs votre serviteur paye comme vous 60% de taxes sur le carburant. Alors, qui vous entube, Total ou l'tat aid de Dupont NianNian ? qui d'ailleurs montre la qu'il ne comprend rien  l'conomie, mais en plus est un type de gauche. 
Et si je voulais voter  gauche, ce serait pour un type comme Ruffin dont je connais la probit.

Sinon  dfaut de leur couper la tte, mettons une super-taxe sur les politiciens, snateurs rlu 30 ans, les Larchers, ces dputs stupides pratiquant le _group thinking_ et l'entre soi o on ne trouve ni ouvriers ni entrepreneurs ni aucune profession autre que fonctionnaire, et l on trouvera les centaines de milliards qui ont disparus.

 Les oppositions devraient s'unir, pourquoi faire si c'est pour proposer des choses aussi stupides que le Macronisme ?

 monsieur Dupont ne vaut gure mieux que Hollande, young leader lui aussi, un fonctionnaire dmagogue ne cherchant qu' faire mourir la Nation.

 Dans notre pays, la cause du problme de fond est que la chefferie locale devient vite nuisible faute d'tre jamais remplace normalement, la socit gaulloise tant une socit de caste. Ajoutons-y le culte latin du beau papier et du bureaucratisme que dcrivait trs bien Marcel Bloch, et vous arrivez une socit fige et ingalitaire qui volue toujours vers des grandes explosions de violence.





> Franois Ruffin (...) dit que, tant que la gauche sera associe  l'assistanat, le Rassemblement National continuera de rcuprer des voix parmi les travailleurs pauvres. La gauche doit se rapproprier la valeur travail.


La gauche a tout fait pour dtruire et supertaxer le monde du travail, pourquoi faire confiance  un alcoolique ?

----------


## sanderbe

Bonsoir, 




> Des centrales  charbon sont rouvertes ce qui est une bonne nouvelle (mais la seule), ainsi les batteries des voitures lectriques propres pourront tre recharge. Le gaz servant  alimenter les 15 nouvelles centrales  gaz franaise a atteint les 3200$/m.
> Saviez-vous qu'il n'y a moins de 800 grands navires mthaniers dans le monde, dont moins de la moiti pourront desservir l'europe dont la consommation est de 425 milliards de m ?


Pardi ! Chez vous avec votre systme de vignette crit'air , on en vient  emmerder les travailleurs prcaires ...

Situation totalement absurde qu'on m'a comt en dbut d'anne. Dans l'agglomration lilloise, il semblerait que lors de smog , en mars / avril des ouvriers ont t contraint de mettre un jours de cong ... En effet le prise de service ou la fin de service ne pouvait se drouler librement , car l'ouvrier en question avait la mal chance de ne pas avoir la possibilit d'avoir le bon crit'air ni de pouvoir venir en TC ...

Situation absurde : " Mettre un jour de cong car il y a un pic de pollution , et que l'accs au lieu de travail n'est pas possible "  ::aie::   ::?: 




> Dans notre pays, la cause du problme de fond est que la chefferie locale devient vite nuisible faute d'tre jamais remplace normalement, la socit gaulloise tant une socit de caste. Ajoutons-y le culte latin du beau papier et du bureaucratisme que dcrivait trs bien Marcel Bloch, et vous arrivez une socit fige et ingalitaire qui volue toujours vers des grandes explosions de violence.


Ce que tu dcris fais trangement penser  "la maison qui rend fou" dans asterix et obelix , ou encore la "folie bureaucratique" qu'on a connu chez vous durant le covid . Voire lAbsurdistan  ::aie::   ::?:

----------


## totozor

> Lfi doit tout simplement entamer sa mue d adulte pour passer vers un mouvement respectable... ligible.


Pour rappel : lection prsidentielles 2022 : 
Marine Le Pen 23.15% (8133828 voix)
Jean Luc Mlenchon 21.95% (7712520)

Soit 1.2% ou 421308 voix soit des clopinettes.
Ma mre disait qu'elle ne voterait jamais Mlenchon, je lui ai suggr d'couter un meeting complet pour cout ce qu'il disait vraiment. Conclusion : elle a vot Mlenchon.
Vous dites que c'est la faute de Mlenchon, je dit que c'est la faute de la puret militante des gauchiste mous.

Si tu coutais Mlenchon tu te rendrais compte que ce n'est pas un adolescent mais un sage rvolt qui montre la voie aux jeunes et leur dit : j'ai chou "Faites mieux" que moi.

Le problme de la gauche respectable, ligible est simple pour moi : ils sont tellement mous qu'ils ne sont pas capable de tenir une ligne et trouvent plus facile de poignarder leur lecteurs dans le dos.
On appelle a le "tous pourri" et a amener une bonne parti de notre gnration hors des urnes. (Oui le deuxime bulletin de vote du jeune votant que j'tais tait pour Jacques Chirac parce qu'un certains Mitterrand a jug bon de donner de la force  Le Pen quelques annes plus tt)




> Comme le RN l a fait en abandonnant le FN.


Le rebranding du FN n'est que la cerise sur le gteau de l'extrme droite (ou est ce la droitisation de LR et LREM?), l'aboutissement d'une ddiabolisation lance depuis longtemps par la fille Le Pen.
Oui a a t efficace mais, par exemple, mettre en place une alliance de gauche solide mais qui laisse de la souplesse a ses partis malgr tout ne serait pas un projet allchant?
Un projet qui pourrait tre compos d'adolescents qui se rvoltent contre le capitalisme qui fait crever des prolos dans des apparts sous chauff; de gens bien respectables qui disent qu'on doit consommer moins, mieux et avec des oliennes; des gens qui disent qu'on devrait peut tre prendre un peu  Bernard Arnaud, pour qu'Andre puisse s'acheter autre chose que des patates en fin de mois.
Un projet o l'un demande la fin du nuclaire, o le deuxime dise qu'il soutien le premier parce qu'il n'est pas assez pointu sur le sujet, et que le troisime disent qu'il n'est pas contre tant qu'Andre est capable de se chauffer.
On pourrait l'appeler.... Nouvelle Union Populaire Economique et Sociale par exemple.

----------


## pmithrandir

Nouveau sujet.
Faire moduler les allocations chmages selon la situation conomique.

Si on pourrait trouver une certaine logique budgtaire la dedans... C est justement la population qui est la plus en difficult lors des crises et la moins a mme de retrouver du travail.

Moi je proposerai d appliquer ce principe au retraites en revanche. Si le pays va mal.. on baisse les retraites. S'il va bien on les augmente.

a motiverait peut tre nos aines a voter en prenant en compte l conomie et non juste la peur et la scurit.

----------


## virginieh

Sinon la dernire de Macron : s'offusquer que le PDG d'EDF aprs avoir suivi les consignes de prparation  la fermeture des centrales nuclaires et n'ayant donc pas t prt pour le revirement maintenant que le gaz augmente ose dire que la politique applique tait la responsabilit de ltat.




> Nouveau sujet.
> Faire moduler les allocations chmages selon la situation conomique.
> 
> Si on pourrait trouver une certaine logique budgtaire la dedans... C est justement la population qui est la plus en difficult lors des crises et la moins a mme de retrouver du travail.
> 
> Moi je proposerai d appliquer ce principe au retraites en revanche. Si le pays va mal.. on baisse les retraites. S'il va bien on les augmente.
> 
> a motiverait peut tre nos aines a voter en prenant en compte l conomie et non juste la peur et la scurit.


Combien de travailleurs en position prcaire ont vot Macron ? Combien de retraits ? 
Puis c'est sans doute inclus dans la rforme du systme de retraite qu'il va essayer de faire passer, mais pour les retraites futures pas pour celles de son lectorat actuel, non qu'il puisse se reprsenter, mais il va sans doute vouloir pouvoir se choisir un successeur.

----------


## totozor

> Nouveau sujet.
> Faire moduler les allocations chmages selon la situation conomique.
> Si on pourrait trouver une certaine logique budgtaire la dedans... C est justement la population qui est la plus en difficult lors des crises et la moins a mme de retrouver du travail.
> Moi je proposerai d appliquer ce principe au retraites en revanche. Si le pays va mal.. on baisse les retraites. S'il va bien on les augmente.
> a motiverait peut tre nos aines a voter en prenant en compte l conomie et non juste la peur et la scurit.


Je pense qu'il faut inverser la logique: Si nos vieux et nos prcaires vont mal le pays va mal.
Donc si le pays va mal c'est pas eux qu'il faut mettre sous pression, au contraire, ils devraient tre l'indicateur de ce qui n'est pas acceptable.
Si leur situation se dgrade, l'ide est mauvaise.

Je prend l'exemple de ma grand mre : elle a des problme de sant qui ncessite la proximit permanente du corps mdical, elle est donc en maison de retraite.
Sa retraite couvre  peine la maison de retraite.
Si on diminue sa retraite elle va vivre chez mes parents (sa maison a t vendue).
Ses conditions de sant font qu'elles ira plusieurs fois par semaine aux urgences qui sont dj surcharge.
En moins d'un mois elle meurt sous la surveillance impuissante de ma mre, dans la voiture ou aux urgences.

Pendant ce temps mon proprio m'appelle pour me dire qu'il va surement augmenter mon loyer parce que sa facture d'nergie (chez lui) augmente.
Vraiment, et la mienne elle diminue?
Donc je vais payer plus de loyer pour maintenir le niveau de confort de msieur?
Quand je lui rpond que suivant l'augmentation je risque de chercher un autre appart il me rpond que a l'arrange vraiment pas.
Vraiment? Ca t'arrange pas et ma double peine (nergie et loyer) elle m'arrange?

Je suis pret  payer plus mais mon argent ne doit pas monter chez les plus ais mais aider les plus pauvres...

----------


## escartefigue

> Je suis pret  payer plus mais mon argent ne doit pas monter chez les plus ais mais aider les plus pauvres...


Tout est dit, malheureusement, le capitalisme ne fonctionne pas comme a, quand on taxe les plus riches, ils se barrent dans des pays  la fiscalit plus favorable.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> ... mais il [Macron] va sans doute vouloir pouvoir se choisir un successeur.


C'est un des trucs qui va tre intressant  suivre. Qui pour succder  Macron ? Des ides ? Moi, perso, je n'en vois pas de crdible.

----------


## Mat.M

qui va succder  Macron bonne question et le problme commence  se poser...Grald Darmanin,Edouard Philippe ?

----------


## pmithrandir

Je penche plus pour Bruno Lemaire ou douard Philippe.

Peut tre Olivier veran aussi.

Darmanin peut essayer... Mais il se prendra une vole. Il n est que le faire valoir bien  droite du gouvernement. Pour le reste il a trop de casserole aux fesses

----------


## Jon Shannow

Y a Gattal aussi

----------


## Gunny

Ca dpendra beaucoup de ce qu'il va arriver  LREM  mon avis. C'est une formation politique rcente mais qui tient  peu de choses : pas de programme ni d'ides, et Macron comme seule figure de proue. Difficile  prvoir 5 ans  l'avance.

----------


## escartefigue

> Darmanin peut essayer... Mais il se prendra une vole. Il n est que le faire valoir bien  droite du gouvernement. Pour le reste il a trop de casserole aux fesses


Les casseroles n'empchent pas les succs lectoraux : 

Patrick Balkany a t rlu  maintes reprises  la mairie de Levallois-PerretJacques Chirac a t lu et rlu  la prsidence de la rpublique malgr un nombre invraisemblable d'affaires aux fesses qui faisaient les choux gras du _Canard Enchan_.Marine Le Pen n'est pas passe loin du succs  la dernire prsidentielle, malgr l encore de nombreuses affaires judiciaires la concernant.
Liste non exhaustive.

----------


## pmithrandir

Je pense que le monde change de ce ct l.

Balkani on reste sur du local bien spcifique avec un clientlisme fort
Le Pen s adresse beaucoup a des lecteurs anti systme... Ou presque anti justice.

Chirac a date de 27 et 20 ans... Depuis une ternit s est passe.

Et on parle a chaque fois de personnes qui ont truande pour gagner de l argent ou financer leur parti. On est pas sur des crimes affectant des personnes.

Dans le genre gendre idal, celui qui avoue recevoir une femme dans l ide d changer des faveur sexuelles pour un avantage.. c est franchement pas dans l air du temps. Trump ou bolsonaro peuvent faire a. Leurs lecteurs sont ok. Mais les lecteurs de macron seront a mon avis pas intress. Et la glissade vers le ou le centre est toujours facile pour les retraits.

----------


## sanderbe

Bonjour

Vous tes mignon a vouloir "indexer" les retraites sur sur une loi de march. 

Vous savez combien coute un home / ephad / maison de retraite ? 2000 billets par mois ^^ A ce tarif une maison de 150 ou 200 k  couvre a peine 8 ou 10 ans ... Si la personne ag reste plus longtemps vous le trouvez ou l'argent ? 

Placer une personne ge dpendente n'est pas un luxe 




> Le Pen s adresse beaucoup a des lecteurs anti systme... Ou presque anti justice.


Les lecteurs du RN ne sont pas "anti justice" . Ils en ont simplement ras le bol que le systme les considre comme " coupable " de leur situation quand quelque chose se retourne contre eux ... et victimise les coupables .

On s'tonne qu'en France que le citoyen lambda risque plus en voulant se dfendre ... que la crapule qui l'emmerde ^^  ::?:

----------


## totozor

> Vous savez combien coute un home / ephad / maison de retraite ? 2000 billets par mois ^^ A ce tarif une maison de 150 ou 200 k  couvre a peine 8 ou 10 ans ... Si la personne ag reste plus longtemps vous le trouvez ou l'argent ?


2000 c'est strict minimum si vous voulez que papy tienne plus que quelques semaines.
Je suis vraiment curieux de voir le temps de location moyen/mdian d'un locataire de maison de retraite.
Je penses qu'aucun n'atteint les 5 ans. Les maisons de retraites n'ont pas les moyens d'avoir un bon service donc les vieux y sont de moins en moins bien accueillis, donc ils y rentrent de plus en plus tard avec une sant de plus en plus fragile.
Ce sont littralement des mouroirs.

Je ne souhaite pas tre dans un tat de sant qui m'impose d'y aller si les conditions n'ont pas radicalement change.




> Placer une personne ge dpendente n'est pas un luxe


Clairement pas.
Nous seront les vieux de demain, comment peut on accepter de traiter nos vieux comme nous le faisons.

Anecdote : la maison de retraite o est ma grand mre avait jusqu' peu une cuisine avec 1 cuisinier qui se faisait aid par les rsidents. Les produits taient locaux et  un prix trs raisonnable. Quand mes parents ont visit l'tablissement les couloirs sentaient bon la cuisine.
Mais un salaire complet c'est trop cher et les produits locaux ne sont pas toujours aux normes. Conclusion : on prend un stagiaire, des plats qui arrivent dj prts et rationns. Un coup de micro onde et papy est servi.
Des repas taient prvus pour le personnel, ils ne le sont plus parce qu'ils refusent de manger ce qui leur est servi.
Papy ne fini pas sa gamelle parce qu'il "a perdu l'apptit".
Mais il est impossible de faire machine arrire, l'argent conomis a t allou autre part. "Vous voudriez qu'on prive votre grand mre de sa sance de kin/yoga/musique/etc pour revenir  des repas dcents?"
Non je veux qu'on la traite comme un tre humain, qui accessoirement a construit le monde dans lequel je vis et l'homme que je suis. Donc je voudrais qu'elle ai un repas dcent ET son activit de dtente. On lui doit bien a.




> Les lecteurs du RN ne sont pas "anti justice" . Ils en ont simplement ras le bol que le systme les considre comme " coupable " de leur situation quand quelque chose se retourne contre eux ... et victimise les coupables .
> On s'tonne qu'en France que le citoyen lambda risque plus en voulant se dfendre ... que la crapule qui l'emmerde ^^


Ah mon dieu, soyez un peu consquents l'extrme droite, vous passez votre temps  traiter tout le monde de victime incapable de se dfendre en montrant vos gros bras et vos comptence en boxe franaise et vous chialez ds qu'on vous reproche d'tre con.
Vous devenez plus wokes que nos cheveux bleus.
Twitter n'est pas une cours de justice les loulous, personne n'a port plainte contre vous parce que vous avez dit une connerie.
Vous essayez d'expulser un imam par voie judiciaire, vous n'y arrivez pas, vous le faites par voie ministrielle et  la fin vous chialez encore parce qu'il est parti sans vous.
Hey, schez vos larmes, vous avez vir un gars sur base de rien du tout, ou presque.
Vous avez gagn.
Vous pleurez encore.
Victimes. ::zoubi::

----------


## sanderbe

Bonjour, 




> Ah mon dieu, soyez un peu consquents l'extrme droite, vous passez votre temps  traiter tout le monde de victime incapable de se dfendre en montrant vos gros bras et vos comptence en boxe franaise et vous chialez ds qu'on vous reproche d'tre con.


Cela vous gne que ct de franais des gens votent RN, Reconqute, DLF ? Idem cela vous gne que par chez nous des gens vote NVA ou Vlaams Belang ou MR ? 

Les votes populistes ne sont ni plus ni moins que l'expression , d'un ras le bol de la population et en aucun cas du racisme. 

Vous voulez que la Belgique soit brade au premier pays venu ? Au Congo ? A la Chine ? Au Brsil ? 

La Belgique appartient aux Belges et on a encore le droit de se revendiquer chez nous . Idem en France , les franais ont encore le droit de se revendiquer chez eux . A croire que chez vous en France vouloir plus filtrer qui rentre ou sort est malsain ... Non c'est juste du bon sens.




> Vous devenez plus wokes que nos cheveux bleus.
> Twitter n'est pas une cours de justice les loulous, personne n'a port plainte contre vous parce que vous avez dit une connerie.
> Vous essayez d'expulser un imam par voie judiciaire, vous n'y arrivez pas, vous le faites par voie ministrielle et  la fin vous chialez encore parce qu'il est parti sans vous.
> Hey, schez vos larmes, vous avez vir un gars sur base de rien du tout, ou presque.
> Vous avez gagn.
> Vous pleurez encore.
> Victimes.


Peut tre tenez vous  ce que la Belgique (ou la France) soient ouvertes aux 4 vents . Moi pas. 

Les pseudos partis de gauche , ne sont ni plus ni moins que les pires capitalistes (peints en vert et  / ou rouge) . Comme la chine est le pire tat capitaliste  lextrieur de ces frontires  ::aie::   ::?:

----------


## ddoumeche

> Pardi ! Chez vous avec votre systme de vignette crit'air , on en vient  emmerder les travailleurs prcaires ...


Oui car le prcaire est corvable  merci dans l'idologie de gauche, il est l pour nourrir le nantis qui lui est port par de grands idaux comme l'athisme, la rvolution, la haine des plus riches qui crent des emplois, ou le droit des escargots  disposer d'eux mme. C'est cela le fondement de la philosophie voltairienne.

Selon ces voltairiens, taxer les plus riches et le peuple  100% crerait le plein emploi, puisqu'ils disposent des tables de la Loi confies par le Grand Architecte Galactique qui le leur dit.




> Situation totalement absurde qu'on m'a cont en dbut d'anne. Dans l'agglomration lilloise, il semblerait que lors de smog , en mars / avril des ouvriers ont t contraint de mettre un jours de cong ... En effet le prise de service ou la fin de service ne pouvait se drouler librement , car l'ouvrier en question avait la mal chance de ne pas avoir la possibilit d'avoir le bon crit'air ni de pouvoir venir en TC ...


L'alcoolisme rgne  Lille jusqu'au plus hauts niveaux de la mairie, mais de smog il n'y a pas puisque d'usines il n'y a pas non plus. Ces "idalistes" n'ont jamais travaills dans le btiment ou construit leur maison de leur mains, ils n'imaginent pas la quantit de poussire qu'on y brasse.




> Ce que tu dcris fait trangement penser  "la maison qui rend fou" dans asterix et obelix , ou encore la "folie bureaucratique" qu'on a connu chez vous durant le covid . Voire lAbsurdistan


La sainte inquisition judiciaire d'Absurdie a d'ailleurs t mise en branle par la cabale parisienne contre le druide marseillais.




> Les lecteurs du RN ne sont pas "anti justice" . Ils en ont simplement ras le bol que le systme les considre comme " coupable " de leur situation quand quelque chose se retourne contre eux ... et victimise les coupables.


Les lecteurs du FN sont les descendants des rvolutionnaires franais, c'est trs clair quand on regarde les cartes dixit Todd.

----------


## pmithrandir

> Bonjour
> 
> Vous tes mignon a vouloir "indexer" les retraites sur sur une loi de march. 
> 
> Vous savez combien coute un home / ephad / maison de retraite ? 2000 billets par mois ^^ A ce tarif une maison de 150 ou 200 k  couvre a peine 8 ou 10 ans ... Si la personne ag reste plus longtemps vous le trouvez ou l'argent ? 
> 
> Placer une personne ge dpendente n'est pas un luxe 
> 
> 
> ...



Le calcul est faux.

200 000 euros ne sont pas a diviser par le prix de la maison, mais le prix moins la retraite et moins les aides.

Une place a 2000 euros va donc tre un reste  payer de 500 euros environ.
Soit 400 mensualits, environ 33 annes.

Mme si le reste  charge tait de 1000 euros, on parlerait de 16 ans.

Aprs je te rejoins tout a fait sur les choix btes comme celui de l alimentaire.

----------


## ABCIWEB

> Tout est dit, malheureusement, le capitalisme ne fonctionne pas comme a, quand on taxe les plus riches, ils se barrent dans des pays  la fiscalit plus favorable.


Pas ncessairement, c'est encore un cho de la propagande et autres politiciens vreux qui claironnent ce slogan en permanence.

Le capitalisme est un systme conomique, il ne dfini pas en lui mme la fiscalit qui est sous la seule responsabilit des politiques. Les amricains ont depuis longtemps trouvs une parade  l'exil fiscal dont tu parles avec l'impt sur la nationalit dont le principe remonte  la guerre de scession, pour dire au passage que cela n'a pas gner l'expansion de l'conomie amricaine. Une personne possdant la nationalit amricaine et rsidant  l'tranger, n'importe o sur la plante, payent ses impts en Amrique sauf si l'impt local est suprieur.

Alors bien sr on nous dira que c'est difficile  mettre en place en France et autres bla bla, cela n'est que prtexte pour continuer de tirer la fiscalit des plus riches toujours plus vers le bas. Mais sur le fond, les solutions existent, il manque simplement une volont politique.

C'est pour cette raison que je pense que l'on pourrait amliorer le systme actuel sans faire table rase. Le capitalisme tait plus matrisable avant la financiarisation de l'conomie, avant les spculations sur les matires premires de premire ncessit qui font artificiellement monter les prix, avant les drgulations financires qui ont conduit  la crise de 2008, etc. Mais pour faire toujours plus de bnfices en un minimum de temps, les lobbies ont obtenus toujours plus de drglementation et moins d'impts, avec l'appui de leur media qui martlent tous en boucle: "il n'y a pas d'alternative, c'est le systme qui veut cela, ne pas se soumettre  nos dictats c'est la fin de la civilisation moderne".

La France Insoumise reprend le principe de l'impt sur la nationalit dans son programme. C'est l que l'on voit toute l'hypocrisie des media et autres politiciens qui qualifient ce parti d'extrme gauche, alors qu'il ne propose en fait qu'un systme de rgulation prouv depuis longtemps au royaume du capitalisme. 

On comprend pourquoi LFI est la cible prioritaire  abattre par tous les moyens, car videmment les nolibraux veulent prserver intact le chantage  l'exil fiscal pour payer toujours moins d'impts. Et cette baisse de contributions leur permet en mme temps, avec la complicit de Macron, de casser le modle social ce qui leur ouvre de nouveaux marchs, sant, ducation, assurances sociales, retraites, etc.

Ce n'est pas le capitalisme en tant que tel qui veut a, c'est notre manque d'esprit critique et notre soumission passive  la propagande qui nous le fait croire. Voil pourquoi je fais une croisade contre les media mainstream qui nous gavent d' priori foireux et orientent notre rflexion en y intgrant des contraintes fictives. Encore une fois quand on joue avec leur cartes, la partie est truque et l'on se retrouve impuissant et soumis, il faut bien avoir conscience que nous vivons dans un systme d'information parallle, compltement phagocyt. Mais non, le capitalisme peut tre rgul, de mme que l'vasion fiscale, sans remettre en cause la libert d'entreprendre.

----------


## escartefigue

@ABCIWEB : ce type d'impt diffrentiel c'est dj un dbut, mais il ne concerne que les personnes physiques, attention  ne pas avoir une vision idalise.
Dans les faits, mmes les tats-Unis ont cr leurs propres paradis fiscaux pour viter que les socits fuient leur sol.
L'Europe ne fait gure mieux avec une foultitude de paradis fiscaux en son sein.
Le principe du capitalisme c'est de produire  moindre cot que ses concurrents pour leur prendre des parts de march.
 partir de l, tous les moyens sont bons,  commencer par dlocaliser l o la main d'uvre est la moins chre et  dclarer des siges sociaux bidon dans les paradis fiscaux.

----------


## pmithrandir

L impts international des nationaux est je pense aussi une goutte d eau, aisement dtournable par une personne motive.

Autant les petits comme nous y serions soumis, autant les grands savent trs bien donner  leur revenus les titres appropris pour viter l impt.
Par exemple un dirigeant se dbrouillera pour que ses revenus diminuent et que sa socit possde plus de choses. 

De plus il est assez difficile  mettre en place car les revenus a l tranger ne sont pas toujours communiqu par ces pays. Comment alors valuer les fraudeurs.


Aprs je pense que c est surtout un epouvantail. Je ne pense pas que 'es entreprises quitteraient en masse le pays, pas plus que les riches. Et si c tait le cas, l apport d un riche me semble assez peu pertinent en terme de redistribution locale compare  son cot social. Le riche oisif va embaucher 4 ou 5 personnes... Mais dans le mme temps va placer son argent dans l immobilier et faire monter les prix. 


Pour en revenir au nouveau systme de chmage voulu par le gouvernement, il est assez intressant qu en priode d inflation, de pnurie de main d'oeuvre, la seule rponse soit punitive pour trouver un emploi et non incitative.

Pour moi quand un secteur entier comme la restauration n arrive plus  recruter, cela veut dire qu'il n offre pas de bonnes conditions de travail. Dans ces cas l il n y a que 2 rponses appropries
Soit on amliore les conditions de travail, ce qui peut surement se faire. ( Horaire moins morceles, plus de respect, plus de monde...)
Soit on paye plus. 


C est la loi de l offre et de la demande, un pur produit capitaliste qui s applique. 

Pour la restauration je pense que des amliorations sont possible dans les 2 axes.
Pour la sant je pense que les conditions de travail sont le principal problme avec le manque de personnel et de matriel.

Dans l informatique on le voit bien, les salaires font un bon en avant.. et a ne choque personne. Les patrons rlent mais ils font avec.

----------


## virginieh

Macron va renouveller le concept de ce qu'est la dmocratie, maintenant c'est 50 personnes qui se runissent  huis-clos.  ::mouarf::

----------


## sanderbe

Bonjour, 




> Le calcul est faux.
> 
> 200 000 euros ne sont pas a diviser par le prix de la maison, mais le prix moins la retraite et moins les aides.
> 
> Une place a 2000 euros va donc tre un reste  payer de 500 euros environ.
> Soit 400 mensualits, environ 33 annes.
> 
> Mme si le reste  charge tait de 1000 euros, on parlerait de 16 ans.
> 
> Aprs je te rejoins tout a fait sur les choix btes comme celui de l alimentaire.


Je ne suis pas d'accord . La dpendance se finance bien souvent par la vente du bien immo de la personne age ... Sans parler des cts (soins et j'en passe ^^) . Donc 200 k  de capital pour financer sa dpendance c'est loin d'tre anecdotique ^^ .

C'est pas avec une pension de 1300  que cela est possible ^^




> L impts international des nationaux est je pense aussi une goutte d eau, aisement dtournable par une personne motive.
> 
> Autant les petits comme nous y serions soumis, autant les grands savent trs bien donner  leur revenus les titres appropris pour viter l impt.
> Par exemple un dirigeant se dbrouillera pour que ses revenus diminuent et que sa socit possde plus de choses. 
> 
> De plus il est assez difficile  mettre en place car les revenus a l tranger ne sont pas toujours communiqu par ces pays. Comment alors valuer les fraudeurs.
> 
> Aprs je pense que c est surtout un epouvantail. Je ne pense pas que 'es entreprises quitteraient en masse le pays, pas plus que les riches. Et si c tait le cas, l apport d un riche me semble assez peu pertinent en terme de redistribution locale compare  son cot social. Le riche oisif va embaucher 4 ou 5 personnes... Mais dans le mme temps va placer son argent dans l immobilier et faire monter les prix. 
> 
> ...


Qui cre l'emploi ? Les "riches" ou l'tat ? 

Faire fuir "les riches" avec de trop fortes ponctions, ne vous tonnez pas qu'ils viennent en Belgique  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Gunny

> Macron va renouveller le concept de ce qu'est la dmocratie, maintenant c'est 50 personnes qui se runissent  huis-clos.


Je n'ai mais alors absolument rien compris au but de cette initiative ni aux problmes qu'elle est sense rsoudre.

----------


## halaster08

> Je n'ai mais alors absolument rien compris au but de cette initiative ni aux problmes qu'elle est sense rsoudre.


Tentative de contourn le parlement qui ne lui est plus majoritaire avec un "truc" pseudo dmocratique qui lui aurait permis de justifier son programme dj tabli, ce qu'il a dj fait avec le fumeux "grand dbat" ou la convention citoyenne pour le climat

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Macron va renouveller le concept de ce qu'est la dmocratie, maintenant c'est 50 personnes qui se runissent  huis-clos.


C'est quoi ce truc ? J'avoue ne pas comprendre, je n'ai pas entendu cette news. Tu peux dvelopper, s'il te plait ?

----------


## Gunny

> C'est quoi ce truc ? J'avoue ne pas comprendre, je n'ai pas entendu cette news. Tu peux dvelopper, s'il te plait ?


Conseil national de la refondation : Macron annonce une consultation en ligne et de possibles rfrendums

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Conseil national de la refondation : Macron annonce une consultation en ligne et de possibles rfrendums


Merci

----------


## pmithrandir

> Bonjour, 
> 
> 
> 
> Je ne suis pas d'accord . La dpendance se finance bien souvent par la vente du bien immo de la personne age ... Sans parler des cts (soins et j'en passe ^^) . Donc 200 k  de capital pour financer sa dpendance c'est loin d'tre anecdotique ^^ .
> 
> C'est pas avec une pension de 1300  que cela est possible ^^


Le calcul est pourtant simple.

Si la maison de retraite coute 2000
Que la personne touche 1300 de retraite
Que cette personne recoit des aides a hauteur de 200 ou 300 euros par mois
Il reste a payer 400-500 euros par mois.

On doit donc faire le calcul suivant : 200 000 / 500 = 400 mois, soit environ 33 ans.

Et encore, je prends l'hypothese d'une famille qui ne gere pas du tout le patrimoine, et qui le place a 0%
Il est trs possible de vendre le bien de 200 000, acheter un ou des biens avec 130 000 euros et les louer, pour augmenter les revenus de la personne... tout en diminuant le reste  charge et en maintenant un certain bouclier contre l'inflation.



> Qui cre l'emploi ? Les "riches" ou l'tat ? 
> 
> Faire fuir "les riches" avec de trop fortes ponctions, ne vous tonnez pas qu'ils viennent en Belgique


Les entreprises crent des emplois. Pas les personnes riche directement.
Et les entreprises sont finances par des fonds de placement le plus souvent, pas toujours franais.


Une personne n'aura jamais plus de quelques employs en son nom propre. et la plupart des entrepreneur ne sont pas assez riche pour avoir envie de dmnager. Quand on a 500 000 euros ou 1 M, assez pour crer une boite, ouvrir une franchise, etc... on a pas assez pour partir. Et dailleur on est souvent pas concern par les nouveaux impots contre les riches planifis par LFI.

----------


## ABCIWEB

> @ABCIWEB : ce type d'impt diffrentiel c'est dj un dbut, mais il ne concerne que les personnes physiques, attention  ne pas avoir une vision idalise.


Oui ce n'est qu'un dbut, mais c'est un bon dbut, et si l'on ne commence pas par des mesures dj prouves dans certains pays, on cherchera encore moins de solutions pour le reste. 

L'impt sur la fortune touchait des personnes physiques, mais cela n'a pas empch Macron d'invoquer la thorie du ruissellement et la fuite des riches pour diminuer drastiquement cet impt. L'impt sur la nationalit serait un bon complment pour contrer ces fuites.

Mais voil on fait tout l'inverse et l'on dit que c'est le systme qui veut a, non ce sont des dcisions politiques. Ce que je veux dire c'est que l'on nous habitue  penser qu'il est impossible de rtablir un systme de taxation plus juste, que c'est peine perdue et qu'il faut faire avec, donc on ne parle plus du sujet et l'on ne s'meut mme plus quand on baisse continuellement l'impt des plus riches et des multinationales. Bref on lude le sujet, alors que l'impt sur la nationalit le remettrait au centre du dbat, mme s'il ne rsoudrait pas tout. 

Concernant l'optimisation/vasion fiscale, taxation des multinationales, de nombreuses pistes peuvent tre envisages comme la taxation en fonction du chiffre d'affaire ralis dans chaque pays. Les spcialistes fiscaux trouveraient des solutions s'ils se donnaient la peine de chercher. D'ailleurs il n'est maintenant plus exclus de taxer les super profits des profiteurs de la crise inflationniste, et c'est dj en place dans plusieurs pays europens, comme quoi il suffit d'une volont politique pour trouver des solutions.

----------


## Pyramidev

Le Fil d'Actu a publi une vido aujourd'hui :



Prsentation : Tatiana Ventse
criture : Tommy Lasserre
Ralisation : Yohann Delozier

Thmes abords :
 Dbut de la vido : On voit des extraits de discours optimistes en fin 2021 et fvrier 2022 et d'autres extraits de discours en aot 2022.
 4m25 : On a des chiffres sur l'inflation, avec quelques analyses.
 7m38 : L'inflation a des consquences sur des entreprises, dont le chmage partiel.
 9m23 : Notre gouvernement appelle  la sobrit.
 9m54 : D'o vient l'inflation actuelle ? La cause principale est un dficit d'offre. Comme d'habitude, Le Fil d'Actu critique la mondialisation en la dsignant comme une cause plus profonde.
 13m20 : Les sanctions contre la Russie, qui avaient pour but de "provoquer l'effondrement de l'conomie russe", n'ont pas eu un tel effet sur la Russie. On s'est tir une balle dans le pied.
 14m50 : Comme la cause principale de l'inflation est un dficit d'offre, si on essayait de faire en sorte que le salaire suive l'inflation, cela provoquerait une boucle prix-salaire, ce qui aurait pas mal de consquences. La BCE essaie d'empcher cette boucle.
 18m50 : Pour viter que l'inflation ne s'emballe trop, nos dirigeants veulent diminuer la demande et la quantit de monnaie en circulation. Mais cela se traduit par de l'austrit.
 21m02 : L'austrit provoquerait des mouvements sociaux, donc nos dirigeants hsitent  la choisir.
 21m56 : Mais la BCE a tranch : avec la hausse des taux directeurs et la fin de l'assouplissement quantitatif, c'est l'austrit que nous aurons.
 25m20 : Conclusion.

Je rajoute ma touche personnelle : jusqu'ici, Emmanuel Macron, avec sa clique, a parfaitement rempli ses objectifs pour son futur pantouflage : enrichir massivement une partie des plus riches au dtriment de tout le reste, dont la sant, l'ducation et la transition nergtique, pendant que la grande majorit de la population se laisse docilement tondre (je rappelle que, au premier tour des lections lgislatives de 2022, seulement 34,49 % des inscrits ont vot pour un candidat autre que ceux de la Macronie).

Mais, avec ce qui va suivre, cela va tre difficile d'viter les mouvements sociaux.

----------


## pmithrandir

La premire chose discutable, c est le non effet sur l conomie russe.

C est martel par certaines personnes, a commencer  par la Russie... Mais on voit que cette dernire ne publie plus aucune stat, que toute voix dissidente est mise au pas et que quand on creuse...a va pas si bien que a.

Que l on ne les aient pas mis  ge oux en 3 jours c'est vident... Mais que leur conomie s en releve facilement .. je pense que c est faux. Il faut bien prendre en compte le fait que la Russie vient de perdre 30 ans d efforts intensifs pour attirer les capitaux trangers. Tout est rduit  nant. Ils fonctionnent en vase clos et a se sent sur certains domaines. Voitures sans ans, -90% de production, avions qui ne peuvent plus tre maintenu correctement etc


A ct de a on a une inflation toute matrise somme toute en France, en utilisant la dette, et la plupart des gens qui continuent de vivre sans rien changer.

Et nous ne sommes pas en guerre encore. Si nous l tions plus ouvertement, on demanderait  certains de nos fournisseurs ou client de choisir leur camp. Je ne doute pas que notre puissance montaire durable vaudra beaucoup dans la balance.

Autre point, la principale denre manquante est du gaz. C est aussi et surtout le rsultat d une politique nergtique de dpendance mise en place envers la Russie. En quelques mois ou annes cette situation peut tre retourne et alors l inflation redeviendra normale. 

A titre d exemple si nous baissions notre consommation de 10%, ou que nous augmentions notre production du mme ordre... Nous n aurions plus de PB. Si nous parlions de plus, nous aiderions nos voisins.

Nous sommes donc dans quelque chose de tout a fait matrisable  notre niveau en peu de temps.

Bizarrement depuis que l nergie cote cher, les entreprises regardent mieux comment isoler, ce qui consomme ou pas, etc... Je ne doute pas que rapidement on saura trouver des amliorations rapide en denichant des gchis d nergie prsent depuis des annes.

----------


## foetus

Attention pmithrandir est 1 macroniste pro Europe  ::aie::   ::aie:: 




> Autre point, la principale denre manquante est du gaz. C est aussi et surtout le rsultat d une politique nergtique de dpendance mise en place envers la Russie.


Apparemment le problme c'est que la Russie veut tre paye en rouble et la France a dit non.




> En quelques mois ou annes cette situation peut tre retourne et alors l inflation redeviendra normale.


Et donc cela n'est pas vrai : parce que le gaz il faudra l'acheter auprs soit des amricains (je pense au prix x2 x3) soit des indiens ou des chinois (c'est du gaz russe au prix x10)
L'autre truc, c'est le payement en dollar avec la conversion euro <-> dollar qu'on se prend en +.

Donc, n'attendez pas  voir le prix du gaz revenir au tarif de 2021.





> Nous sommes donc dans quelque chose de tout a fait matrisable  notre niveau en peu de temps.


E. Macron a sign 1 accord en 2019 - 2020 pour fermer 14 racteurs sur 56. Et cela, on va se le manger dans les tarifs.
J'ai entendu que EDF va vendre son lectricit de 42  49.50 uros en octobre ou novembre 2022.

Sans parler du fait que depuis 2010, on dtruit notre parc nuclaire (la France est le 2ime parc au monde) pour 1 histoire de vote pro-cologie.





> la plupart des gens qui continuent de vivre sans rien changer.


Encore heureux que personne ne va changer ces habitudes.





> nous augmentions notre production du mme ordre.


Augmenter notre production  ::mouarf::  on parle d'acheter de l'lectricit aux allemenands.

----------


## pmithrandir

Non, le problme n est pas la monnaie. C est la guerre entre nos 2 blocs.

C est pourtant simple. 
Nous avons besoin de 100 unit de gaz.

D habitude la production de ce gaz et son acheminement est fonctionnel depuis 5 ou 6 sources.
Depuis peu, la plus grosse source de gaz avec qui nous avons les plus gros tuyaux de connexion est bloque. 

Il manque donc du gaz et mecaniquementles prix sur les autres tuyaux et fournisseurs augmentent.

Mais l o nous tions au niveau europen a 20% de dpendance russe, nous ne sommes plus qu  9% de notre nergie au global.

Nous avons donc 3 possibilits pour rsoudre le problme. 
Importer depuis de nouvelles sources.
Produire depuis d autres nergies
Diminuer notre consommation

Ce faisant, la tension sur les prix va mcaniquement diminuer.

L importation c est dj en cours de ngociation. Et pas que depuis les USA.
La production depuis d autres nergies a devrait venir aprs les reparations des centrales et leur maintenance. Aussi grce aux renouvelables. ( Le gaz se stockant on peut l quilibrer avec du renouvelable)

La diminution des consommations a va venir vite avec l augmentation des prix. 

Ct entreprise des projets d autoproduction et d isolation... Mais galement l optimisation des machines ou des plages d utilisations de ces dernires.

Ct particulier isolation des logements qui va tre plus rentable encore. Rien que d installer une Vmc hygro au lieu d une normale... C est 15% d conomie pour 500 euros d investissement.

----------


## Gunny

> La premire chose discutable, c est le non effet sur l conomie russe.
> 
> C est martel par certaines personnes, a commencer  par la Russie... Mais on voit que cette dernire ne publie plus aucune stat, que toute voix dissidente est mise au pas et que quand on creuse...a va pas si bien que a.
> 
> Que l on ne les aient pas mis  ge oux en 3 jours c'est vident... Mais que leur conomie s en releve facilement .. je pense que c est faux. Il faut bien prendre en compte le fait que la Russie vient de perdre 30 ans d efforts intensifs pour attirer les capitaux trangers. Tout est rduit  nant. Ils fonctionnent en vase clos et a se sent sur certains domaines. Voitures sans ans, -90% de production, avions qui ne peuvent plus tre maintenu correctement etc


Ses vidos sont vraiment un pot-pourri de bons points et d'affirmations ridicules (malheureusement quelque chose de commun pour les militants de gauche en France). Il y a un monde entre "les sanctions vont ramener la Russie  l'ge de pierre en 2 semaines" et "les sanctions n'ont aucun effet parce que je peux encore lire 'Russie' sur la carte.

----------


## pmithrandir

Pour ma part je suis persuad que la Russie a des agents d information chez nous depuis  toujours et que ces derniers distillent des infos dans le but de dstabiliser nos rgimes.

On avait eu l exemple trs lointain d un journaliste du canard qui tait un agent par exemple.

Pour moi les personnes comme cette fille ne font que rpter ces lments de langages le plus souvent. Mais je pense que c est mme plus tendu que a.

Nous en faisons autant chez eux

----------


## Gunny

Oui les fermes de troll Russes sont clbres. Tous les pays font de la propagande mais la Russie est particulirement agressive (et vidente) dans la dsinformation sur internet. Je ne pense pas que cette personne soit un agent Russe, mais cela montre bien que la propagande de Poutine rsonne chez certains (dans tous les bords du spectre politique, mais principalement  l'extrme gauche et l'extrme droite, pour des raisons diffrentes).

----------


## virginieh

Les amricains aussi en font autant chez nous. Et eux aussi fournissent des lments de langages aux politiques/mdias de leur cot.
C'est trs difficile voire impossible de s'informer objectivement.

Comme l'a dit Gunny, il faut avoir conscience que les sanctions sur la Russie c'est ni quelque chose qui va les mettre  genou  court terme, ni quelque chose de neutre.

Nos dirigeants ont choisi avec le reste de l'Europe de mener une guerre conomique, et comme une guerre classique elle a un cot, qu'on va payer plein pot cet hiver.
Et dont on subira les consquences quelques annes.

Mais on a pay aussi (un cot moindre, mais a n'a pas t neutre) le fait de ne pas avoir suivi les USA dans la guerre en Irak en 2003.

En tant que simple citoyen, on n'a jamais ni les cls de comprhension, ni celle de dcision dans ce genre de crise. Ce sont juste les rsultats des lections prcdentes qui dterminent de quel cot on est (et les US feront tout pour qu'on reste dans le bloc ouest, il faut pas se leurrer)

----------


## Mat.M

je suis d'accord avec Virginie quant aux lments de langage venant de la socit amricaine
Le gouvernement nous parle de "rformes"  faire mais a peut voquer aussi la rforme protestante videmment en sous-entendu bref la domination du monde par la pense anglo-saxonne.
Concept proches de "l'thique protestante et Esprit du capitalisme" de Max Weber
Aprs l'idologie protestante est-elle l'idologie sur laquelle se base E.Macron a peut faire dbat.

----------


## pmithrandir

Nous nous rapellons tous de la phrase attribue  Mitterand



> La France ne le sait pas, mais nous sommes en guerre avec lAmrique. Oui, une guerre permanente, une guerre vitale, une guerre conomique, une guerre sans mort apparemment. Oui, ils sont trs durs les Amricains, ils sont voraces, ils veulent un pouvoir sans partage sur le monde. Cest une guerre inconnue, une guerre permanente, sans mort apparemment et pourtant une guerre  mort.


Un des axes de cette propagande tant les produits culturels dont nous sommes abreuvs.

Cela tant dit, la proximit avec les tats unis est forte en terme de culture, de valeurs et de type de pouvoir pour le peuple. (dmoratie)
Mais les services qu'ils nous rendent n'ont d'autres buts que leurs intrets... tout comme nous.

Maintenant, je ne crois pas que les etats unis veuillent casser notre dmocratie, si besoin par la force. Ils n'ont pas besoin de recourir a de telles extrmits, puisque nos similitudes sont nombreuses.
Les USA n'ont par exemple pas d'esprit colonial comme on peut le voir dans la Russie. Je n'ai jamais vu de volont d'envahir les voisins pour gagner du terrain.  les guerres qu'ils ont mens taient trs idologiques et conomiques, pas coloniales.


En sommes, si les usa veulent nous affaiblir, c'est pour nous vendre leurs produits.

Si la Russie veut nous affaiblir, c'est pour tendre son territoire a l'est de l'europe sans que nous soyons en mesure d'agir.

Des fois je me demande ce que serait l'ukraine si JLM ou MLP avaient t au pouvoir. Autant pour jadot, LREM, Pecresse et hidalgo, c'tait clair, autant pour ces 2 la, je pense que les choses auraient t plus complexes. Le non interventionisme revendiqu ressemble pour moi  de la lchet et a un abandon.
Ca me rappelle bigrement ceci : https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ah_les...27ils_savaient

----------


## sanderbe

Bonsoir




> Nous nous rapellons tous de la phrase attribue  Mitterand
> 
> Un des axes de cette propagande tant les produits culturels dont nous sommes abreuvs.
> 
> Cela tant dit, la proximit avec les tats unis est forte en terme de culture, de valeurs et de type de pouvoir pour le peuple. (dmoratie)
> Mais les services qu'ils nous rendent n'ont d'autres buts que leurs intrets... tout comme nous.


France comme Belgique ont beaucoup dinspiration US . La grande distribution franaise, l'urbanisation avec les maisons individuelles . En Belgique c'est le btonnage  tout va , les autoroutes surdimensionnes et le les lobbies du bton. 

Puis bon les USA ont aussi une forme de "colonialisme" envers les pays voisins . USA et Russie ont par exemple : des plans tlphoniques communs avec leur voisins ...

USA + Canada + tats insulaires de caraibes partagent le +1 ... Russie et Kazakhstan partagent le +7  

Il y a une vingtaine d'annes les USA voulaient inclure le Mexique dans leur plan tlcom ^^ Le Mexique n'a pas souhait continuer et a pris le +52 .

On retrouve du "fdralisme" en Belgique, comme aux USA. La privatisation a tout va en France on retrouve aussi cela aux USA ...

----------


## Ryu2000

> Depuis peu, la plus grosse source de gaz avec qui nous avons les plus gros tuyaux de connexion est bloque.


Ce n'est pas la Russie qui arrte de vendre du gaz  des pays europens, ce sont des pays europens qui arrtent d'acheter du gaz russe.
Il suffit de commander pour tre livr
La Russie ne va pas livrer des clients qui ne paient pas.

Je ne sais pas comment vous pouvez voir a  l'envers, alors que l'UE a prsent son plan :
Ukraine : comment les Vingt-Sept comptent limiter leur dpendance au ptrole russe



> *Les 27 pays membres de l'Union europenne ont valid un embargo progressif sur le ptrole russe. Il concernera d'abord les importations par bateau puis les livraisons par oloduc.* Un compromis pour lever le veto de la Hongrie, mais salu tout de mme lundi soir par Charles Michel, le prsident du Conseil europen.


 cause des pays qui arrtent de commander du gaz en Russie, les prix des nergies ont augmentes et la Russie gagne plus d'argent en exportant moins de volume. (les sanctions affaiblissent l'UE, mais pas la Russie)
L'UE est en train de se suicider. J'aurais du faire quelque chose de mes euros au lieu de les laisser sur des comptes, l'euro va chuter et mon patrimoine va fondre. a fait des annes que je sais que a va arriver et j'ai rien fais
Il n'y a pas si longtemps 1 valait 1,2$, aujourd'hui 1 vaut 1$.
Ce qui fait chier, parce que je voulais acheter un truc sur un site ukrainien qui vend en dollar :
FXPAK PRO
224$ il n'y a pas longtemps a valait dans les 186. (juin 2021, l'euro a commenc  s'effondrer face au dollar avant les histoires d'Ukraine, mais quand mme)




> Elle a bon dos l'UE... Pratiquement toutes les directives "de l'UE" qu'on n'aime pas, ce sont celles de la droite franaise.


C'est l'UE qui impose les rgles  la France et pas l'inverse, par consquent si des gens comme Franois Ruffin avaient t au pouvoir en France de 2002  aujourd'hui, on en serait exactement au mme point.
*Si un parti de gauche prenait le pouvoir il ne pourrait rien faire, puisque toutes ces ides serait contre les traits union-europen*, et en pratique il est impossible de modifier les traits.

Bon  la limite, si aucun eurodput franais n'avait vot pour Ursula Von Der Leyen peut-tre que quelqu'un d'autre serait  la tte de la commission europenne et les choses pourraient tre radicalement diffrentes aujourd'hui. (je n'ai pas russi  trouver le nombre d'eurodputs franais qui ont vot contre Ursula Von Der Leyen)

L'UE se porte trs mal et elle jette son argent par les fentres (en plus la BCE fait de plus en plus n'importe quoi ce qui va avoir des rpercussions terribles) :
Neuf milliards d'euros pour l'Ukraine, le nouveau plan de la Commission europenne
C'est le pire investissement qui existe. L'UE ne se fera jamais rembourser.
Envoyer de l'argent dans un pays autant corrompu ce n'est pas une grande ide.

Les articles sur l'ukraine taient plus intressant avant 2022 :
Ukraine: Zelensky porte un coup fatal  la lutte anti-corruption dans son pays

 On a t trahis !  : en Ukraine, lessoufflement de la prsidence Zelensky



> Parmi les quelque 300 personnes venues protester contre laugmentation des charges, beaucoup avaient vot pour lui lors de llection prsidentielle davril 2019, conquis par le discours anti-lites de cet *ancien comdien, novice en politique, qui ntait connu jusquici que pour son rle de prsident dans une srie tlvise.*
> 
> Un an et demi plus tard, ses lecteurs dchantent.  On a t trahis ! On pensait quil serait proche du peuple et nous dbarrasserait de la corruption, mais il na rien fait, sagace Irina Oumanska, une ouvrire de 33 ans. *Je veux quil parte !*


=====
J'tais pas venu pour a.
Est-ce que vous avez vu les extraits de performance du musicien Marc Rebillet ?
Touquet Music Beach : un artiste insulte et fait huer Macron, quelques minutes avant larrive du prsident
Que risque Marc Rebillet, qui a insult  nouveau Emmanuel Macron  l'Olympia?

On est dans la droite ligne de :
- Sinsemilia - Bienvenue en Chiraquie
- Zebda - Le bruit et lodeur
- Mickey 3D : Le grand Jacques 
- Svinkels & Parabellum - Anarchie en Chiraquie
- Les Wampas - Chirac en Prison
etc

J'aime bien quand des artistes critiquent le pouvoir en place.  ::heart:: 
Et j'aime bien la musique lectronique :
https://twitter.com/emarolle/status/1566870376025563136

----------


## BenoitM

> Ce n'est pas la Russie qui arrte de vendre du gaz  des pays europens, ce sont des pays europens qui arrtent d'acheter du gaz russe.
> Il suffit de commander pour tre livr
> La Russie ne va pas livrer des clients qui ne paient pas.
> 
> Je ne sais pas comment vous pouvez voir a  l'envers, alors que l'UE a prsent son plan :
> Ukraine : comment les Vingt-Sept comptent limiter leur dpendance au ptrole russe


Euh gaz et ptrole tu ne vois pas une diffrence?  ::roll:: 
Non la Russie a dcid de couper le gaz  certain pays et prtexte souvent une maintenance pour stopper la fourniture.
Aprs maintenant l'UE rflechi  un plafond maximum pour le gaz et la la Russie pourra dcider si elle vend ou pas son gaz aux prix demander  l'UE.




> cause des pays qui arrtent de commander du gaz en Russie, les prix des nergies ont augmentes et la Russie gagne plus d'argent en exportant moins de volume. (les sanctions affaiblissent l'UE, mais pas la Russie)
> L'UE est en train de se suicider.


Euh non, certes avec les prix de l'nergie la Russie reoit plus mais  les sanctions impacte l'conomie russe.
Ce n'est pas vraiment un suicide de l'UE. L'UE n'a pas dcid de la guerre.




> J'aurais du faire quelque chose de mes euros au lieu de les laisser sur des comptes, l'euro va chuter et mon patrimoine va fondre. a fait des annes que je sais que a va arriver et j'ai rien fais
> Il n'y a pas si longtemps 1 valait 1,2$, aujourd'hui 1 vaut 1$.


Un jour il remontera  :;): 





> C'est l'UE qui impose les rgles  la France et pas l'inverse, par consquent si des gens comme Franois Ruffin avaient t au pouvoir en France de 2002  aujourd'hui, on en serait exactement au mme point.


L'UE ca n'existe pas. Les rgles sont dcid par les pays et le parlement europen.




> *Si un parti de gauche prenait le pouvoir il ne pourrait rien faire, puisque toutes ces ides serait contre les traits union-europen*, et en pratique il est impossible de modifier les traits.


Pourtant on arrte pas de les changer, d'inventer de nouvelles rgles, ...  :;): 




> Bon  la limite, si aucun eurodput franais n'avait vot pour Ursula Von Der Leyen peut-tre que quelqu'un d'autre serait  la tte de la commission europenne et les choses pourraient tre radicalement diffrentes aujourd'hui. (je n'ai pas russi  trouver le nombre d'eurodputs franais qui ont vot contre Ursula Von Der Leyen)


Faut peut-tre que les europens arrte de voter pour des "libraux/conservateurs"  ::):

----------


## Pyramidev

Je relaie une entrevue intressante sur LUCID, par Olivier Berruyer, d'Alain Bazot, le prsident de l'association de consommateurs UFC-Que Choisir :



La majorit de l'entrevue parle du pouvoir d'achat, en particulier des prix dans la grande distribution.

 34m22, l'entrevue commence  critiquer la loi EGalim qui, entre autres, oblige la grande distribution  faire au moins 10 % de marge sur les produits alimentaires. Le but affich tait d'augmenter la rmunration des producteurs. Mais,  42m27, sur l'exemple des barquettes de fraises, on voit que a a eu l'effet inverse : le prix de la barquette de fraises n'a pas augment et le producteur a rduit son prix de vente. En fait, la loi EGalim a surtout servi  garantir que la grande distribution fasse plein de bnfices.

 partir de 43m50, l'entrevue parle du lobbying.
 partir de 57m44, l'entrevue parle du prix de l'lectricit.
 partir de 1h10m44, l'entrevue critique la baisse des effectifs de la DGCCRF (Direction Gnrale de la Consommation, de la Concurrence et de la Rpression des Fraudes).

----------


## pmithrandir

Le but de cette loi est surtout d viter que la grande distribution mette en place des prix en utilisant l avantage du volume.

Par exemple en mettant une barquette de fraise si peu chre que les gens viennent l acheter... Et repartent avec d autres produits au passage. Une concurrence dloyale pour les commerces de fruits.

Toute la grande distribution fonctionne sur le principe de prix d appel imbattable.

C est la raison pour laquelle il y a 20 ans elle s est vu interdire le droit de faire du pain a prix cotant ou en dessus. A l poque la baguette tait a 15cents d euro...

----------


## BenoitM

Le point de vue d'un ex-dirigeant d'une entreprise belge dlectricit. Dclic le tournant

----------


## pmithrandir

> Le point de vue d'un ex-dirigeant d'une entreprise belge dlectricit. Dclic le tournant


Peux tu le rsumer stp? C est en accs restreint.

----------


## BenoitM

Que les dirigeants Europens ont fait une connerie en libralisant trop.
Que les patrons taient bien heureux qu'on aie libralis et maintenant ils pleurent :p
Que les dirigeants Europens sont toujours dans le dogme du tout au marcher alors que l'nergie et d'autres bien de premire ncessit ne devrait pas l'tre.

Part contre en Belgique Electrabel n'tait pas public mais part contre tait limit dans les bnfices qu'elle pouvait faire.

Et aussi que c'est le Public qui en gnral soutient l'installation des grands travaux (train, lectricit, eaux, ...)

----------


## Ryu2000

> Non la Russie a dcid de couper le gaz  certain pays et prtexte souvent une maintenance pour stopper la fourniture.


Si les clients paient ils sont livrs. (il faut payer en rouble maintenant)
L'UE demande  ce que les pays membres importent moins de gaz russe.

nergie : pourquoi Bruxelles propose de plafonner le prix de l'lectricit et du gaz russe ?



> "Nos efforts ont dj pay. Au dbut de la guerre, nous importions 40% de gaz russe pour notre consommation, aujourd'hui, nous en sommes  9%", s'est flicite la prsidente de la Commission europenne.


Un article plus vieux :
L'Ukraine, aussi, bnficie conomiquement du gaz russe



> *Le gaz russe*, lment cl de la riposte  Vladimir Poutine ? Depuis le dbut de la guerre en Ukraine, *les dirigeants europens sont points du doigt lorsqu'ils refusent de refuser d'en importer*. Pourtant, l'Ukraine, aussi, bnficie encore de ce business. Pour notre ditorialiste Vincent Hervouet, il est un peu trop facile de culpabiliser les Europens en la matire...





> Aprs maintenant l'UE rflechi  un plafond maximum pour le gaz et la la Russie pourra dcider si elle vend ou pas son gaz aux prix demander  l'UE.


Si j'tais la Russie je ne vendrais pas de gaz  prix plafonn.
L'UE souhaite faire venir son gaz de plus loin et payer plus cher et ben tant pis pour elle !
 cause de ce genre de dcision  la con, le prix de toutes les nergies va augmenter, mme le kWh et le litre de Diesel. (la Russie vend de l'nergie  plein de pays qui n'en ont  rien  foutre de l'Ukraine) 

a peut faire augmenter le sentiment anti UE des peuples membres, donc c'est pas si mal d'un ct  ::P: 
Les critiques envers l'UE sont beaucoup trop rare, alors qu'elle dicte la politique des pays membres.




> Ce n'est pas vraiment un suicide de l'UE. L'UE n'a pas dcid de la guerre.


L'UE demande aux pays membres d'importer moins d'nergie venue de Russie. Ce qui fait augmenter les prix.
C'est a que je trouve suicidaire.
Donner des milliards et des milliards  l'Ukraine est une belle ide de merde galement On est dj beaucoup trop endett.

Do vient laide de cinq milliards deuros que lUnion europenne veut verser  lUkraine?



> La prsidente de la Commission europenne, Ursula von der Leyen a annonc, mercredi 7 septembre, une nouvelle aide pour lUkraine de 5 milliards deuros. Une dclaration qui a suscit des ractions. *La prsidente de la Commission europenne vient dannoncer une nouvelle aide de 5 milliards deuros  la guerre sans parler de la paix. Mais dans quel cadre ? Les parlements nationaux ne sont pas consults ? Au moment o les gens sont menacs de coupure de courant ?, a ragi Sgolne Royal, sur Twitter.* Mme tonalit de lautre ct de lchiquier politique, le dput europen dextrme droite Gilbert Collard a ainsi reproch  la commission dalimenter sans aucune consultation des parlements nationaux, des mafias et une guerre o tous nos intrts nous commandaient de ne pas entrer.





> Un jour il remontera


On verra. (perso je pense qu'on peut-tre proche de la fin de l'euro, les annes  venir vont tre difficile)
Il y a peu d'espoir dans la zone euro.
Vous ne vous rendez pas compte que la gravit de la situation. Vous ne ressentez pas l'inflation ?




> L'UE ca n'existe pas. Les rgles sont dcid par les pays et le parlement europen.


Ursula Von Der Leyen n'existe pas non plus, peut-tre ?
C'est une lgende qu'on raconte pour terroriser les enfants ?




> Pourtant on arrte pas de les changer, d'inventer de nouvelles rgles, ...


Les rgles de l'UE vont toujours dans le mauvais sens, il n'y a rien qui va dans le sens des intrts de la France.

====
Bref.
Est-ce que vous avez vu a ?
Z Event : la dfiance des streamers envers Emmanuel Macron



> Plusieurs streamers, en plus de dnoncer la rcupration politique de leur vnement par le prsident de la rpublique, sattardent sur la politique en matire denvironnement du chef de ltat.
> 
> *Angle Droit ironise :  videmment que tu comptes sur nous, tu fous rien !* Ah, si seulement tu avais les moyens de faire quelque chose . La streameuse rit jaune et snerve  la vue de la vido de  soutien  dEmmanuel Macron .
> 
> Antoine Daniel rvle mme qu au Z Event, il y a quelques personnes qui le dtestent , avant de rajouter, dans la mme logique quAngle Droit que  cest  cause de gens comme lui, entre autres, quon fait ces vnements-l .
> 
> Jean Massiet, la voix enroue et empreinte de colre, dnonce :  Nous on voulait quil agisse pour lenvironnement, pas quil nous parle de gaming.


Quand Macron fait se genre de tweet a m'nerve, j'aimerais bien qu'il arrte d'en faire.
En tout cas c'est beau de voir que des streameurs rflchissent et ne disent pas btement "merci monsieur le prsident".
J'espre que a va le refroidir et qu'il va arrter de faire des vidos de se genre.

----------


## pmithrandir

Ryu, il y a plusieurs manires de voire ce conflit et les rpercussions qu'il peut avoir pour nous.

La premire contractuelle ou la Russie a clairement rompu ses contrats libells en dollar ou en euro pour le gaz. De ce point de vue c est indiscutable et toutes les coupures sont entirement  la faute de la Russie


D un point de vu politique la responsabilit est plus partage. Si la guerre est pour moi entirement cause par la Russie, les europens ont dcids d y participer de manire dtourne. Que la Russie utilise ses armes gazires contre nous ne m tonne donc pas. La faute de la dpendance est mme totalement europenne puisque nous nous sommes mis dans cette situation tout seul. L appel des prix bas a fait oublier les considrations gopolitique de ces choix. Nous payons aujourd'hui 10 fois l economie ralise.

Aprs nous avons plusieurs choix devant nous. 

Laisser faire la Russie, en prenant le risque de les encourager  aller plus vite. Ils ont dj pris la Bilorussie dernirement, l Ukraine aussi aurait t une trs mauvaise nouvelle pour nous. Je ne parle mme pas de la Moldavie et des pays europens limitrophes qui avaient la trouille.

Et quand on voit le rgime qu est en train d instaurer poutine, il est en plein dans le moment o la guerre reste la solution facile pour garder le pouvoir. 


Pour l UE, comme nous te l avons signal plusieurs fois, si elle parle d une seule voix par son porte parole la commission, les dcisions sont prises par tous les pays. On voit bien le pouvoir de nuisance de la Hongrie en ce moment.


Si l UE avait un dfaut, je pense que a serait de n avoir pas prvu de mcanisme pour exclure un de ses membres. On aurait alors pu se dbarrasser de la Hongrie, ou les en menacer, et peser plus massivement. de ce point de vue l UE est assez nave encore.

----------


## BenoitM

> Si les clients paient ils sont livrs. (il faut payer en rouble maintenant)
> L'UE demande  ce que les pays membres importent moins de gaz russe.


Oui l'UE demande de se passer  terme du gaz Russe, mais pour l'instant c'est la Russie qui essaye de faire pression en stoppant ses livraison mme si on paye.




> (la Russie vend de l'nergie  plein de pays qui n'en ont  rien  foutre de l'Ukraine)


 plein de pays? 
Bon 
1) La plupart de ces pays tait dj fournis par la Russie
2) Ces pays ne vont pas plus consommer parce que la Russie  plus  vendre 
3) Ils faut que ces pays aient de quoi acheter 
Donc je ne suis pas convaincu 




> Les critiques envers l'UE sont beaucoup trop rares, alors qu'elle dicte la politique des pays membres.


Ce sont les pays membres ensemble qui ont dcid de l'embargo.  premire vue ils taient tous plus ou moins d'accord ( part la Hongrie)
Donc dire que c'est une dcision de l'UE c'est toujours du grand n'importe quoi.




> Donner des milliards et des milliards  l'Ukraine est une belle ide de merde galement On est dj beaucoup trop endett.


Je prfre leur donner des milliards que de les voir se faire trucider.




> On verra. (perso je pense qu'on peut-tre proche de la fin de l'euro, les annes  venir vont tre difficile)
> Il y a peu d'espoir dans la zone euro.
> Vous ne vous rendez pas compte que la gravit de la situation. Vous ne ressentez pas l'inflation ?


Je pense que tu as dis a en 2000
Je pense que tu as dis a en 2008
Je pense que tu as dis a en 2012
Je pense que tu as dis a en 2020
(et srement les annes entre mais bon...)
Bon  force tu auras surement raison.
Pour l'inflation quel rapport avec l'? Avec le Franc, il y en aurait srement plus, donc...




> Ursula Von Der Leyen n'existe pas non plus, peut-tre ?


Euh si, mais ce n'est pas elle seule qui dcide.
Les tats ont droit de mettre leur veto et/ou de bloquer ses dcisions.




> Les rgles de l'UE vont toujours dans le mauvais sens, il n'y a rien qui va dans le sens des intrts de la France.


Ben vous avez vot pour un libral qui croit au march. Donc l'UE va dans ce sens.
Et ce qui est bien c'est que la majorit des Europens votent dans le mme sens.

----------


## escartefigue

Bonjour,



> Donner des milliards et des milliards  l'Ukraine est une belle ide de merde galement On est dj beaucoup trop endett.


Vous avez tendance  ne pas regarder plus loin que le bout de votre nez Ryu2000...

D'une part, notre endettement n'est pas caus par cette guerre, il est endmique depuis au moins la crise ptrolire de 1973 et ne fait qu'augmenter quels que soient les pouvoirs successifs.

D'autre part, combien nous couterait notre inaction si nous laissions Poutine envahir l'Ukraine ?
C'est trs difficile  estimer, mais sans doute trs, trs cher. L'Ukraine est un pays important en matire de denres agricoles et de ressources minires. Nous, occidentaux, dpendons dj largement  de la Russie pour le gaz, si nous ne faisons rien pour aider l'Ukraine, alors nous dpendrons galement de la Russie pour ces denres. Bien videmment, la Russie ne se privera pas d'augmenter les tarifs puisqu'elle aura ainsi une situation de quasi monopole.

Enfin, que croyez-vous que Poutine fera si l'UE lui donne implicitement le droit d'envahir l'Ukraine sans ragir, il fera ce qu'il a dit,  savoir reconstruire l'ex-URSS en annexant les autres territoires limitrophes.

----------


## Gunny

Poutine : Si vous ne fates pas ce que je dis, je coupe le gaz !
Europe : Ok.
Poutine : Je rigole pas !
Europe : Nous non plus.
Poutine : Je vais le faire !
Poutine : ...
Poutine : Regardez ce que vous m'avez fait faire !
Poutine : Vous vous rendez maintenant ?
Poutine : All ?

Qui va aller racheter du gaz  Poutine aprs ca ? N'importe quelle personne un tant soit peu soucieuse de son pays, quel que soit le bord politique, peut voir  quel point c'est une relation toxique et dangereuse. Poutine s'est grill tout seul et son arme s'est retourne contre lui, les seuls pays qui vont lui acheter du gaz maintenant sont ceux qui sont en position de force face  la Russie et qui vont la presser le plus possible.

----------


## pmithrandir

Je pense que poutine n a pas anticiper plusieurs choses.
L Europe allait rester unie
L Ukraine allait rsister
La dpendance au gaz serait de trs courte dure
C est l Europe et les usa qui ont de l argent... Ou la Chine. Mais pour cette dernire l argent n est pas traduit en consomateur si aisment.

Il nous a mis en difficult sur l nergie... En 6 mois on descend nos besoins en gaz russes de 75%

Et je ne suis pas inquiet... Nous allons, comme la Russie pour les sanctions, trouver un nouveau mode de fonctionnement. La diffrence c est que la Russie est gographiquement trs isole dans cette affaire. A l ouest un mur se construit. A est aussi.
Il lui reste le sud ou la Chine occupe une grande partie... Chine qui n est pas habitue aux partenariats. Elle dirige habituellement.
Et les pays du golfs qui sont peu susceptible de devenir des clients gaziers.

----------


## David_g

> Je pense que poutine n a pas anticip plusieurs choses. [...]


Il misait aussi sur les diverses lections et chance politique en Europe je pense. il y a un paquet de candidat qui lui aurait achet une petite paix conomique (l'important c'est la paix, en aidant ce pays  rsister on occasionne des douleurs  ce pays etc.)

----------


## sanderbe

Bonsoir, 




> Je pense que poutine n a pas anticiper plusieurs choses.
> L Europe allait rester unie
> L Ukraine allait rsister
> La dpendance au gaz serait de trs courte dure
> C est l Europe et les usa qui ont de l argent... Ou la Chine. Mais pour cette dernire l argent n est pas traduit en consomateur si aisment.
> 
> Il nous a mis en difficult sur l nergie... En 6 mois on descend nos besoins en gaz russes de 75%
> 
> Et je ne suis pas inquiet... Nous allons, comme la Russie pour les sanctions, trouver un nouveau mode de fonctionnement. La diffrence c est que la Russie est gographiquement trs isole dans cette affaire. A l ouest un mur se construit. A est aussi.
> ...


Les europens ne vous rjouissez pas trop vite ! Je vois bien Poutine emmerder le monde durant l'hiver a couper le robinet de gaz ! Avec des coupures de gaz et donc de chauffages bien rel .

Personne ne croyait voir un truc comme le covid. Donc une coupure de gaz histoire de faire chier le voisin , j'y crois on ne peut plus srieusement . 

Je serai mme trs prudent , si certains prennent le sujet  la rigolade ... moi pas   ::?:

----------


## pmithrandir

Mais justement il a dj perdu le pouvoir de nuisance.

Supprimer 40% du gaz brusquement... a veut dire teindre le chauffage et les industries.

Perdre 9%. C est forcer une temprature de 18 ou 19 degr chez les gens et maintenir 99% de l industrie.


Bref... Pas grand chose. Et encore  il est possible que d ici la a soit encore moindre.

Je suis pour ma part bien plus inquiet par les  manque d eau d origine naturelle que les risques lis au gaz.

----------


## totozor

> Perdre 9%. C est forcer une temprature de 18 ou 19 degr chez les gens et maintenir 99% de l industrie.


C'est l o je me pose des questions.
Comment va t on forcer une temprature de 19 degr?

Dans le post sur les moyens que nous prvoyons mettre en place pour moins consommer on voit qu'une partie de la population a dj optimis leur consommation par thique ou contrainte.
Mais certains n'en ont rien  faire parce qu'ils ont les moyens et ne se sentent pas concerns.

Que va t il se passer quand on aura, collectivement, consomm notre quota d'nergie?
Je vois deux rponses :
1. On rationne tout le monde, sanctionnant autant ceux qui ont jou le jeu que ceux qui ne l'ont pas fait.
2. On coupe l'lectricit  certains garantissant ainsi le confort des autres. Les premiers sacrifis seront les plus pauvres, les locataires etc. Pendant que proprio baissera le thermostat de son appart Haussmannien de 25  24 et surveillera le compteur lectrique linky de ses locataires pour tre sur qu'ils ne consomment pas trop.

Perso, je parie sur la solution 2.

D'ailleurs je trouve assez drle que mon entreprise qui a frein des 4 fers le maintien du tltravail me signale que je n'ai pas pris de jour de tltravail depuis 1 mois et me fournisse un indicateur des jours les plus pris par mes voisins de bureau.
Je parie que d'ici quelques mois ils nous encourageront puis imposeront le tltravail et concentreront les travailleurs sur site dans des openspace identifis.
Attention je ne condamne pas la solution, je condamne le changement radical d'idologie entrain par les $$$ sous couvert d'thique.

----------


## DevTroglodyte

> D'ailleurs je trouve assez drle que mon entreprise qui a frein des 4 fers le maintien du tltravail me signale que je n'ai pas pris de jour de tltravail depuis 1 mois et me fournisse un indicateur des jours les plus pris par mes voisins de bureau.
> Je parie que d'ici quelques mois ils nous encourageront puis imposeront le tltravail et concentreront les travailleurs sur site dans des openspace identifis.
> Attention je ne condamne pas la solution, je condamne le changement radical d'idologie entrain par les $$$ sous couvert d'thique.


En mme temps a a toujours t le cas... dans la plupart des situations, le seul moyen de faire bouger les choses, c'est de taper au porte-monnaie. L, a tape tout seul, mais le fait est l. Avec du bol, a fera voluer les choses dans le bon sens pour l'environnement... Restera le souci des ressources en eau.

Quant  Poutine, sa situation, depuis le weekend dernier, est un poil moins secure qu'avant : a gueule plus fort (des demandes de destitution pour haute trahison), et un risque que les ultras prennent les choses en main s'ils trouvent Poutine trop soft et incapable de gagner cette guerre.

----------


## pmithrandir

Je ne suis pas sur qu un appartement haussmanien soit super pour l isolation...

Je pense pour ma part que des systmes vont tre mis en place pour identifier les gros consomateur et les cibler. 
Ce qui sera forcment plus impactant pour les pauvres il est vrai que pour les riches qui sont bien isols.

On pourrait aussi imaginer de prendre la moyenne de toutes les nergies des 5 dernires annes dans le logement, de retirer 10% et de dfinir que c est l objectif. Tous les kW aprs cet objectif tant plus onreux et non subventionns. a ne toucherai pas les personnes avec travaux rcents mais eux sont dj vertueux donc il y a peu a gagner chez eux.


On a vu un systme mis en place dans un village en manque d eau cet t. Tous les jours la consommation tait scrute par les agents et ceux qui dpassaient le quota plusieurs jours d affil voyait arrive un agent qui installait un rducteur sur la canalisation.  Aprs discussion bien sr.
Si les problmes persistaient le rducteur tait encore plus petit laissant assez d eau pour une douche a la fois.

Mais de mon point de vue, nous parlons de 1 a 2 % de notre nergie. Cette conomie pourrait tre ralise juste en augmentant les tarifs. On serait tonn des choses qui se mettent en place quand l argent entre en jeu.

Si je prend ma pompe a chaleur, rgle de base elle consomme 30kw par jour. Aprs un peu de rglages plus que 15 en chauffage.
Aujourd'hui payer quelqu un une heure pour optimiser les rglages n est pas trop rentable... Mais si les prix augmentent... La prestation s averera bien plus intressantes.

Idem pour l'isolation.

----------


## Ryu2000

> La premire contractuelle ou la Russie a clairement rompu ses contrats libells en dollar ou en euro pour le gaz.


Ce sont les pays de l'UE qui ont viols les contrats en premier.



> Vladimir Poutine : Aujourdhui, jai sign un dcret tablissant des rgles claires et transparentes sur la vente de gaz national russe aux [48]  pays inamicaux  [qui ont impos des sanctions  la Russie et gel ses avoirs]. Si les entreprises de ces pays veulent continuer  acheter du gaz  la Russie, nous les invitons  ouvrir un compte en roubles dans une banque russe, qui leur servira  payer le gaz qui sera fourni  partir de demain, vendredi 1er avril 2022. Si ces paiements ne sont pas effectus, nous considrerons que cest un manquement de lacheteur  ses obligations contractuelles, avec toutes les consquences que cela entrane. Personne ne vend rien gratuitement, et nous nallons certainement pas faire la charit aux autres : les contrats actuels seraient arrts.
> 
> Je tiens  souligner que les pays occidentaux utilisent les conditions du systme financier actuel comme une arme : lorsque les entreprises de ces pays refusent de remplir des contrats avec des banques, des entreprises ou des particuliers russes, lorsque nos avoirs en dollars et en euros sont gels, cela na aucun sens dutiliser les devises de ces pays. Car ce qui se passe, cest que nous fournissons du gaz aux pays europens, qui nous paient en euros puis ils glent eux-mmes ces paiements [qui restent bloqus et inaccessibles pour la Russie] : nous avons donc toutes les raisons de considrer que ce gaz a t fourni  lEurope gratuitement, [et cela ne peut pas durer].





> les dcisions sont prises par tous les pays.


Ah ouais ?
Tous les pays taient d'accord avec a ?
Parlement europen : Nomination trs critique du nouveau secrtaire gnral Alessandro Chiocchetti
L'UE c'est le pouvoir des lobbys ont voit bien comment a se passe  Bruxelles o les eurodputs se font corrompre.




> c'est la Russie qui essaye de faire pression en stoppant ses livraison mme si on paye.


Quel pays a pay son gaz en rouble et n'a pas t livr ?
J'ai jamais entendu parler de ce genre d'histoire.
Si tu paies ton gaz t'es livr.




> 1) La plupart de ces pays tait dj fournis par la Russie


L'Inde n'achetait pas de ptrole  la Russie et maintenant elle en achte la blinde pour nous le revendre.

Comment le ptrole russe arrivera en Europe en passant par l'Inde



> Les raffineurs indiens achtent massivement le brut de Russie  prix cass dont les importateurs occidentaux se dtournent depuis l'invasion de l'Ukraine. Une fois transform en carburant, le ptrole russe pourra tre rexport vers l'Europe, djouant indirectement les sanctions qui frappent Moscou.





> Je prfre leur donner des milliards que de les voir se faire trucider.


On voit que l'un n'empche pas l'autre.
Il parait que l'Ukraine a recrut beaucoup de mercenaires Polonais.
Guerre en Ukraine : Moscou affirme avoir tu jusqu' 80 combattants polonais




> Je pense que tu as dis a en 2008


Si seulement a avait craqu  ce moment l
La BCE repousse l'invitable, ce qui aggrave la situation.
Plus le krach arrive tard plus il fera mal.




> Enfin, que croyez-vous que Poutine fera si l'UE lui donne implicitement le droit d'envahir l'Ukraine sans ragir, il fera ce qu'il a dit,  savoir reconstruire l'ex-URSS en annexant les autres territoires limitrophes.


Mais n'importe quoi
Les Russes veulent juste protger la Crime et le Dombass.
 l'est de l'Ukraine il y a des populations qui sont pro Russes, et elles se font massacrer par le rgime Ukrainien depuis 2013.

L'UE se portait dj extremement mal, puis il y a eu le Covid, puis il y a eu les sanctions contre la Russie (qui font beaucoup plus de mal  l'UE qu' la Russie).
Les pays de l'UE devrait bientt reconnaitre qu'ils sont en rcession.




> Qui va aller racheter du gaz  Poutine aprs ca ?


Les allemands aimeraient bien.
L'industrie a besoin de gaz et ne pas acheter de gaz Russe fait augmenter les prix.

Pourquoi se suicider pour Zelensky ?

====
Vous n'aviez pas un topic qui parlait de l'Ukraine ?
Parce que l normalement on devrait critiquer Macron (et l'UE).

J'ai l'impression que vous avez ignorez l'affaire Marc Rebillet, puis l'affaire ZEvent (AngleDroit, Poncefleur, etc), alors que c'tait marrant (bon aprs je suis bon public).

Il y a des news  propos de Macron :
Emmanuel Macron veut relancer sa rforme des retraites cote que cote
Emmanuel Macron lance un nouveau dbat sur la fin de vie en France
"LA TTE UN PEU AILLEURS": ENTRE FLOTTEMENT ET "LOUPS", LA RENTRE COMPLIQUE D'EMMANUEL MACRON

----------


## pmithrandir

> Ce sont les pays de l'UE qui ont viols les contrats en premier.
> 
> Quel pays a pay son gaz en rouble et n'a pas t livr ?
> J'ai jamais entendu parler de ce genre d'histoire.
> Si tu paies ton gaz t'es livr.


Nous avions des contrats dfinis avec des prix en euro. Du jour au lendemain, la russie dcide que ca sera en rouble. Ca s'appelle une rupture de contrat unilatrale.
Changer de devise un contrat n'est pas neutre, et doit toujours tre ngoci. Ca n'a pas t le cas aujourd'hui.




> Ah ouais ?
> Tous les pays taient d'accord avec a ?
> Parlement europen : Nomination trs critique du nouveau secrtaire gnral Alessandro Chiocchetti
> L'UE c'est le pouvoir des lobbys ont voit bien comment a se passe  Bruxelles o les eurodputs se font corrompre.


J'imagine qu'a la fin tout le monde a trouv un accord... puisque aucun membre de la commission n'a pas t approuv par le parlement et les pays membres.



> L'Inde n'achetait pas de ptrole  la Russie et maintenant elle en achte la blinde pour nous le revendre.
> 
> Comment le ptrole russe arrivera en Europe en passant par l'Inde


Ca c'est intressant, la mondialisation dans sa splendeur. 
Aprs, ca enlve toute la chaine de valeur(rafinage) de Russie et il suffit d'un changement dans la lgislation europenne pour faire tomber ce systme. 



> On voit que l'un n'empche pas l'autre.
> Il parait que l'Ukraine a recrut beaucoup de mercenaires Polonais.
> Guerre en Ukraine : Moscou affirme avoir tu jusqu' 80 combattants polonais


Ou alors, le sentiment anti russe est tellement fort a l'est de l'Europe que les volontaires affluent de ces pays la en priorit pour combattre dans la legion internationale ukrainienne. 



> Mais n'importe quoi
> Les Russes veulent juste protger la Crime et le Dombass.
>  l'est de l'Ukraine il y a des populations qui sont pro Russes, et elles se font massacrer par le rgime Ukrainien depuis 2013.


Et la marmotte...

je ne sais pas ou tu as vu des informations sur des faits documents sur des massacres de population, mais c'est surtout jusqu'a preuve du contraire des dires Russes non tays. Et pourtant ils auraient eu largement la possibilit de le faire  l'ONU si vraiment il y avait matire.

Qu'il y ait une discrimination est ouest en ukraine, c'est fort probable. Qu'elle soit voulue ou subit du pass, c'est encore autre chose. On voit facilement en France que les rgions ne sont pas toutes aussi riches ou prospres, avec des endroits ou il fait mieux vivre que d'autres. Est-ce une politique voulue par l'etat, j'en doute.

Et que les populations pro russes ne soient pas choys par un gourvernement pro ukrainien, c'est aussi assez habituel. De la mme manire que les rgions ou villes de gauche sont ignores par la droite pour les grands projets, et vice versa.



> Pourquoi se suicider pour Zelensky ?


Personnellement, je me fout de zelenski. En revanche, qu'un pays ose en envahir un autre entre "civilis", qui plus est pour nous attaquer indirectement... la ca m'embete plus.
Quand l'ambition affiche de Poutine est de recrer la russie de l'URSS, je ne peux pas trouver ca acceptable.

----------


## BenoitM

> Il parait que l'Ukraine a recrut beaucoup de mercenaires Polonais.
> Guerre en Ukraine : Moscou affirme avoir tu jusqu' 80 combattants polonais


Alors pour-tre des mercenaire ils doivent tre payer.
80 soldats et ben ca c'est du lourd, je comprends la droute des Russes.
Faut arrter d'aller sur des sites complotiste...
Et bon j'aime tout le il parait....

Moi je propose  l'Italie d'envahir la Corse, LEspagne le pays basque et la Belgique la rgion de Lilles. C'est quand mme la Flandre franaise bande de voleur!
On veut juste rcuprer nos territoires.


Le reste j'ai pas relever mais bon pmithrandir l'a fait.

----------


## fredoche

> la Belgique la rgion de Lilles. C'est quand mme la Flandre franaise bande de voleur!
> On veut juste rcuprer nos territoires.


T'inquite il font aussi les frites au blanc de buf

Pis aprs nous on vous rcupre aussi parce que historiquement vous n'tes rien d'autre que des bourguignons du nord : https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pays-Bas_bourguignons

Et on fait scession de ce pays de merde qu'est devenu la Macronie, et on fera tourner nos bagnoles au pinot noir frelat ou tract par des bufs de Charolle, la seule chose en quoi ils soient rellement excellents

La Belgique ce pays n pour faire tampon entre la France rpublicaine et les royaumes du Nord de lEurope

----------


## totozor

> Je ne suis pas sur qu un appartement haussmanien soit super pour l isolation...


J'en doute aussi fortement.



> Je pense pour ma part que des systmes vont tre mis en place pour identifier les gros consomateur et les cibler. 
> Ce qui sera forcment plus impactant pour les pauvres il est vrai que pour les riches qui sont bien isols.


Donc on tape encore sur les mmes, ceux qui essayent encore d'conomiser des bouts de chandelles pour viter de choisir entre manger, se chauffer, payer des agio/se faire bloquer sa carte.



> On pourrait aussi imaginer de prendre la moyenne de toutes les nergies des 5 dernires annes dans le logement, de retirer 10% et de dfinir que c est l objectif. Tous les kW aprs cet objectif tant plus onreux et non subventionns. a ne toucherai pas les personnes avec travaux rcents mais eux sont dj vertueux donc il y a peu a gagner chez eux.


Il n'existe pas de modle idal mais a fait des annes que je fais les efforts, je n'ai plus ces 10% de marge, et les moins favoriss probablement pas non plus.
Un quota au m2 ou au nombre de rsidents me parait plus juste mais on tombe toujours sur un problme : pour conomiser de l'energie il faut isoler mais les locataires ne maitrisent pas ce paramtre et risquent la double peine : augmentation du loyer pour absorber les travaux + augmentation de la facture d'lec le temps qu'ils soient fait.




> Mais de mon point de vue, nous parlons de 1 a 2 % de notre nergie. Cette conomie pourrait tre ralise juste en augmentant les tarifs. On serait tonn des choses qui se mettent en place quand l argent entre en jeu.


Je suis d'accord la dessus mais il y a plusieurs catgories des personnes:
Ceux qui comptent dj leur sous et pour qui le 1% est un poids rel
Ceux pour qui le 1% a un impact raisonnable qui vont diminuer la consommation pour maintenir leur facture
Ceux qui ont largement les moyens qui vont payer le 1% sans s'en rendre compte.
La catgorie du milieu est la plus reprsente donc on va clairement y gagner mais la dernire est celle qui a la plus grosse consommation individuelle et elle est la plus difficile  limiter.




> Si je prend ma pompe a chaleur, rgle de base elle consomme 30kw par jour. Aprs un peu de rglages plus que 15 en chauffage.
> Aujourd'hui payer quelqu un une heure pour optimiser les rglages n est pas trop rentable... Mais si les prix augmentent... La prestation s avrera bien plus intressantes.
> Idem pour l'isolation.


Oui si tu es propritaire.
Pour exemple :
En hiver, mon propritaire demande de plus chauffer la veille d'une visite pour que le couloir ne soit pas trop froid.
La dernire fois qu'il est pass il m'a demand pourquoi j'avais mis de la mousse dans les trous entre mon appart et la cave, pourquoi j'ai un boudin devant ma porte d'entre qui a un jour avec le sol qui fait jusque 2cm (et qui n'a pas voulu que JE paye des charnires incline qui auraient permis d'avoir une porte qui ferme bien et qu'on puisse ouvrir sans qu'elle frotte par terre).
La seule optimisation d'isolation (dont il est trs fier) qu'il a fait consiste  mettre une paroi  20 cm de la VMC de ma salle de bain, la rendant obsolte et m'obligeant  ouvrir la fentre pour vacuer l'humidit...
A la dernire rvision du chauffe eau, le technicien me disait qu'il devenait vieux et qu'il en existait des plus efficaces pour pas cher. J'ai propos au proprio qu'on fasse 50/50 sur un modle il m'a dit qu'il tait OK pour que je paye tout pour la gamme du dessus ET s'il choisit l'installateur (que je dois aussi payer).

Je commence  regarder les logement  vendre et la performance nergtique des logement ligeois me fait un peu peur pour tre honnte. C'est galre de trouver mieux que du E  prix raisonnable.

----------


## pmithrandir

Mon conseil, renseigne toi sur les types de travaux et leur mise en oeuvre 

Une maison de E a D c est assez facile avec de l isolant de comble et une Vmc hygro. Aprs il faut regarder les huisseries si elles sont en simple vitrage.( Mais l tu serais plutt en F)
Puis enfin le sol et les murs.

Ensuite tu regardes ct chauffage, mais une maison bien isole n a pas beaucoup besoin de chauffage efficient.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Nous avions des contrats dfinis avec des prix en euro. Du jour au lendemain, la russie dcide que ca sera en rouble. Ca s'appelle une rupture de contrat unilatrale.


C'est l'UE qui a cass le contrat en premier quand elle a fait a :
LUE gle 13,8 milliards deuros davoirs russes sans parvenir  les saisir
Et de toute faon je ne vois pas en quoi c'est un problme de payer son gaz en rouble
C'est quand mme dbile de prfrer que le prix du gaz augmente, que le prix de l'lectricit augmente, que le prix du ptrole augmente, au lieu de payer son gaz en rouble.
On nous dit qu'il y aura des coupures de courant cette hiver  cause de cette connerie.




> J'imagine qu'a la fin tout le monde a trouv un accord...


Non, un type a t nomm et tout le monde est mcontent.
Il n'y avait rien de dmocratique dans cette nomination et c'est toujours comme a avec l'UE.




> je ne sais pas ou tu as vu des informations sur des faits documents sur des massacres de population


J'ai bien vu le rgime ukrainien massacrer les pro Russes.
Ces ukrainiens taient utra raciste, ils ne considraient pas les pro russes comme des humains. a dure depuis 2014.
Il fallait bien que la Russie fasse quelque chose au bout d'un moment.




> Personnellement, je me fout de zelenski.


Vous ne devirez pas,  cause de lui des milliers de personnes meurent. (ce sont principalement des mercenaires et des ukrainiens, mais quand mme)
 cause de lui l'UE perd des milliards qu'elle ne reverra jamais.
 cause de lui il y a une guerre inutile. (Il suffit de signer un papier et la guerre est finie)
 cause de lui le prix du kWh augmente, le prix du Diesel augmente, etc.

Je ne le supporte pas et ils le mettent partout.
Ukraine : Volodymyr Zelensky prononcera le discours douverture de la rentre du Medef
Festival de Cannes : discours surprise du prsident Zelensky pour mobiliser le monde du cinma
[url=https://www.marianne.net/les-photos-du-couple-zelensky-dans-vogue-une-indecente-faute-de-gout]"Les photos du couple Zelensky dans 'Vogue' : une indcente faute de got"[/quote]

Vivement que la Russie gagne.

----------


## escartefigue

> Et de toute faon je ne vois pas en quoi c'est un problme de payer son gaz en rouble
> C'est quand mme dbile de prfrer que le prix du gaz augmente, que le prix de l'lectricit augmente, que le prix du ptrole augmente, au lieu de payer son gaz en rouble.
> On nous dit qu'il y aura des coupures de courant cet*te* hiver  cause de cette connerie.


Les explications ont t donnes  de nombreuses reprises dans de nombreux mdia, il suffit de chercher un peu

Voir par exemple ici :
https://www.radiofrance.fr/francecul...oubles-2818837
Ou l :
https://www.pourleco.com/monde/se-fa...ker-de-poutine

Les _"conneries"_ ne sont pas l o vous le croyez




> Non, un type a t nomm et tout le monde est mcontent.
> Il n'y avait rien de dmocratique dans cette nomination et c'est toujours comme a avec l'UE.


Tout  fait, c'est la raison pour laquelle tant de pays, tous masochistes, font des pieds et des mains pour y rentrer !
Y compris l'Ecosse, qui en est sortie alors qu'elle tait majoritairement favorable  y rester.





> J'ai bien vu le rgime ukrainien massacrer les pro Russes.
> Ces ukrainiens taient utra raciste, ils ne considraient pas les pro russes comme des humains. a dure depuis 2014.
> Il fallait bien que la Russie fasse quelque chose au bout d'un moment.


Il y a des exactions avres de part et d'autres et aussi beaucoup de propagande de part et d'autre.
Et ce conflit ne date pas de 2014, il est sculaire.
Par contre, il n'y a des envahisseurs et des bombardements que d'un seul cot de la frontire, a devrait vous donner  rflchir.
Et les accusations de crimes de guerre russes sont de plus en plus nombreuses.
Mais bon, si on ne lit que KGB magazine et Poutine news, on ne peut pas tre au courant.

----------


## BenoitM

> C'est l'UE qui a cass le contrat en premier quand elle a fait a :
> LUE gle 13,8 milliards deuros davoirs russes sans parvenir  les saisir


Non c'est la Russie quand elle a envahi l'Ukraine...




> Et de toute faon je ne vois pas en quoi c'est un problme de payer son gaz en rouble
> C'est quand mme dbile de prfrer que le prix du gaz augmente, que le prix de l'lectricit augmente, que le prix du ptrole augmente, au lieu de payer son gaz en rouble.
> On nous dit qu'il y aura des coupures de courant cette hiver  cause de cette connerie.


C'est bien peu de chose fasse au milliers de morts Ukrainiens.




> Non, un type a t nomm et tout le monde est mcontent.
> Il n'y avait rien de dmocratique dans cette nomination et c'est toujours comme a avec l'UE.


Un peu comme tout les gouvernement  :;): 
La France n'est pas dmocratique tu ne votes pas pour le premier ministre ni les ministres...




> J'ai bien vu le rgime ukrainien massacrer les pro Russes.
> Ces ukrainiens taient utra raciste, ils ne considraient pas les pro russes comme des humains. a dure depuis 2014.


Peut-tre parce que les pro russe massacrent des pro-Ukrainiens?  :;): 
Peut-tre parce que la Russie soutient (voir organise on parle de millier de soldat russe qui participaient au combat) des sparatistes.




> Vous ne devirez pas,  cause de lui des milliers de personnes meurent. (ce sont principalement des mercenaires et des ukrainiens, mais quand mme)
>  cause de lui l'UE perd des milliards qu'elle ne reverra jamais.
>  cause de lui il y a une guerre inutile. (Il suffit de signer un papier et la guerre est finie)
>  cause de lui le prix du kWh augmente, le prix du Diesel augmente, etc.


Ce n'est pas a cause de lui.
C'est la cause d'un dictateur en Russie  :;): 

Si c'tait sa faute des milliers d'Ukrainien n'auraient pas combattu.





> Vivement que la Russie gagne.


Ah ces adorateurs de dictateur...
Et ca se plaint de l'UE ...

----------


## Jon Shannow

Ce que j'ai du mal  comprendre, c'est pourquoi vous continuez  rpondre  Ryu ?  ::koi:: 
Ce n'est qu'un troll. J'espre juste, pour lui, qu'il ne pense pas ce qu'il crit et que c'est juste de la provoc, sinon, il est tellement enterr profond dans son dlirium (pour un mec qui prne le cannabis, c'est pas tonnant non plus) qu'il est trop tard pour lui ter ses illres. ::aie::

----------


## pmithrandir

> J'ai bien vu le rgime ukrainien massacrer les pro Russes.
> Ces ukrainiens taient utra raciste, ils ne considraient pas les pro russes comme des humains. a dure depuis 2014.
> Il fallait bien que la Russie fasse quelque chose au bout d'un moment.


Des sources, des liens vers ces exactions?
Ou peut tre es tu all en Ukraine les voir de tes yeux?

Avant la guerre bien sr... Puisque c est sens justifier l attaque.

----------


## sanderbe

Bonsoir, 




> Des sources, des liens vers ces exactions ?
> Ou peut tre es tu all en Ukraine les voir de tes yeux ?
> 
> Avant la guerre bien sr... Puisque c est sens justifier l attaque.


Parce qu'on ne parle pas d'exactions ct ukrainien (par les services secrets ou des miliciens ou mme la mafia), on doit donc partir du principe que cela n'existe pas ?

Pour rappelle l'Ukraine est un pays gangrne par la mafia des pays de l'est ... 

Donc des rglements de compte entre pro russe / pro ukrainien sont tout  fait possible .

Ce n'est pas parce qu'on ne parle d'une situation qu'elle n'existe pas , juste que les mdias "la taisent" 

---

Exemple de rglement de compte ct russe : 







---

La guerre c'est sale. Il y a ce que l'on ne voit pas ... et ne dit pas au public. C'est pas pour cela qu'il faut prendre le gouvernement ukranien pour un gouvernement de bisounours .

----------


## pmithrandir

Je ne dis pas que l Ukraine n a pas attaquer des russes lors de la guerre 

Je demande juste que l on me montre les exactions commises avant la guerre en Ukraine envers la population russe.

Et je ne parle pas de quelques morts fait par la Mafia, etc .. mais bien des charniers qu'on nous prsente comme excuses.

Je rappelle que cette excuse a servi  la Russie pour envahir le pays et tuer des milliers de personnes. Ce n est pas rien.

----------


## OrthodoxWindows

> Je ne dis pas que l Ukraine n a pas attaquer des russes lors de la guerre 
> 
> Je demande juste que l on me montre les exactions commises avant la guerre en Ukraine envers la population russe.
> 
> Et je ne parle pas de quelques morts fait par la Mafia, etc .. mais bien des charniers qu'on nous prsente comme excuses.
> 
> Je rappelle que cette excuse a servi  la Russie pour envahir le pays et tuer des milliers de personnes. Ce n est pas rien.








Ces deux documentaires datent de 2015, donc bien avant l'intervention russe.

Il ne me semble pas y avoir de charnier, mais par contre clairement une perscution des mouvement sparatiste. Et les perscution de sparatistes sont inexcusable, quel que soit le pays. Je ne suis d'ailleurs pas pro-russe, je pense la mme chose sur la Tchtchnie.

Le meilleurs moyen d'viter cette guerre tait d'inciter l'Ukraine  organiser un rfrendum d'autodtermination au Dombass.
Cela aurait probablement viter l'intervention Russe. Et si la Russie tait intervenu quant mme, un consensus aurait pu tre crer contre le gouvernement Russe (oui parce quactuellement, ce consensus n'existe pas au niveau mondial, c'est uniquement un consensus atlantiste).

----------


## OrthodoxWindows

> Il misait aussi sur les diverses lections et chance politique en Europe je pense. il y a un paquet de candidat qui lui aurait achet une petite paix conomique (l'important c'est la paix, en aidant ce pays  rsister on occasionne des douleurs  ce pays etc.)


Correction : Il y a un paquet de candidats qui pense un minima  servir leur peuples, et pas l'inverse.

----------


## OrthodoxWindows

> Qu'il y ait une discrimination est ouest en ukraine, c'est fort probable. Qu'elle soit voulue ou subit du pass, c'est encore autre chose. On voit facilement en France que les rgions ne sont pas toutes aussi riches ou prospres, avec des endroits ou il fait mieux vivre que d'autres. Est-ce une politique voulue par l'etat, j'en doute.


La catastrophique centralisation est voulue par l'tat depuis la Rvolution franaise. D'ailleurs certains dictateurs admiraient le fonctionnement de ladministration franaise. Sous la troisime rpublique, les rgions du sud n'taient mme pas considres comme le monde "civilis", mais plutt comme le Maghreb. Les cultures du sud ont t perscutes. Les centralisateurs parisiens, hritiers de Robespierre, sons intrinsquement racistes. Mise  part Frdric Mistral et Alphonse Daudet, je ne vois gure d'artistes au XIXme sicle parlant des cultures de la moiti sud. D'ailleurs Alphonse Daudet parlait aussi du Maghreb et du Sahel, ce n'est pas un hasard. Donc oui la France a dj planifi des politiques de ce genre, notamment sous la soit-disante dmocratique "troisime rpublique" (la mme qui a des millions de morts sous la conscience avec la 1re guerre mondiale).




> Et que les populations pro russes ne soient pas choys par un gourvernement pro ukrainien, c'est aussi assez habituel. De la mme manire que les rgions ou villes de gauche sont ignores par la droite pour les grands projets, et vice versa.


NON. Ce sont des sparatistes. Quelques chose me dit que si c'tait le gouvernement russe qui commettait la mme chose, votre discours serait diffrend.




> Personnellement, je me fout de zelenski. En revanche, qu'un pays ose en envahir un autre entre "civilis", qui plus est pour nous attaquer indirectement... la ca m'embete plus.
> Quand l'ambition affiche de Poutine est de recrer la russie de l'URSS, je ne peux pas trouver ca acceptable.


Un pays "civilis". Et les pays "non civiliss" se sont des quoi les habitants ? Des sauvages ?
Ont croirait entendre Bush fils avec ces propos immondes sur les "croisades".

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Il ne me semble pas y avoir de charnier, mais par contre clairement une perscution des mouvement sparatiste. Et les perscution de sparatistes sont inexcusable, quel que soit le pays. Je ne suis d'ailleurs pas pro-russe, je pense la mme chose sur la Tchtchnie.


Donc, on doit considrer les sparatistes corses, basques, voire bretons, , ... non pas comme des terroristes (malgr leurs actions armes voire meurtrires) mais au contraire, leurs donner voix au chapitre en leur proposant un rfrendum. Sachant d'avance que si le rfrendum ne va pas dans leurs sens, ils crieront  la manipulation et continueront leurs exactions.  ::roll:: 




> Le meilleurs moyen d'viter cette guerre tait d'inciter l'Ukraine  organiser un rfrendum d'autodtermination au Dombass.
> Cela aurait probablement viter l'intervention Russe. Et si la Russie tait intervenu quant mme, un consensus aurait pu tre crer contre le gouvernement Russe (oui parce quactuellement, ce consensus n'existe pas au niveau mondial, c'est uniquement un consensus atlantiste).


Si les russes n'avaient pas infiltrer des mouvements pro-russes dans ces rgions pour leur fournir des moyens arms, il n'y aurait pas eu non plus de mouvements aussi important.
C'est assez marrant de dfendre les gentils russes qui veulent venir en aide  une rgion qui veut son autonomie. C'est vrai que les russes dfendent les intrts des peuples qui veulent leur indpendance, c'est bien connu. Enfin, sauf en Russie, faut pas que dconner non plus.

Les tats dfendent leurs intrts, quels que soient ces tats (Espagne contre Pays-Basque ou Catalogne; Royaume-Uni et Irlande, Ecosse; France et Corse ou certains TOM, ...). Que ce soit justifi ou non, c'est un vaste dbat. Mais qu'on vienne reprocher  un tat de lutter contre l'indpendance d'une de ses rgions, et qu'on se serve de a pour justifier l'attaque russe contre l'Ukraine, a me fait juste sourire. Et Poutine n'en a rien  battre des populations du Donbass ou de la Crime. Pour cette dernire, c'est juste que c'est un bon accs  la mer Noire.

----------


## OrthodoxWindows

> Donc, on doit considrer les sparatistes corses, basques, voire bretons, , ... non pas comme des terroristes (malgr leurs actions armes voire meurtrires) mais au contraire, leurs donner voix au chapitre en leur proposant un rfrendum. Sachant d'avance que si le rfrendum ne va pas dans leurs sens, ils crieront  la manipulation et continueront leurs exactions.


C'est vrai, et particulirement les Kurde et les Ougours je suppose  ::D: .
Si une exaction est meurtrire, elle doit tre jug comme tels, *dans le droit commun*. Puisque vous parlez de la Corse, je rappelle qu'il y a des prisonniers politiques en Corse. Pour votre question du rfrendum, je pense que oui, et j'assume. A ceci prs que ce n'est pas aux sparatiste qu'un rfrendum pourrait tre accord, mais au peuple concern. En cosse par exemple, l'indpendance  t refus par rfrendum, a n'a pas pos plus de problme que a.




> Si les russes n'avaient pas infiltrer des mouvements pro-russes dans ces rgions pour leur fournir des moyens arms, il n'y aurait pas eu non plus de mouvements aussi important.
> C'est assez marrant de dfendre les gentils russes qui veulent venir en aide  une rgion qui veut son autonomie. C'est vrai que les russes dfendent les intrts des peuples qui veulent leur indpendance, c'est bien connu. Enfin, sauf en Russie, faut pas que dconner non plus.


Je n'ai jamais dfendu les _gentils russes qui veulent venir en aide  une rgion qui veut son autonomie_. J'ai dit que l'Ukraine n'a pas respect un processus dmocratique, ce qui arrive n'est pas surprenant, mme en considrant l'intervention russe comme illgitime. Un rfrendum aurait vit la guerre en cas de victoire des indpendantistes, et dans le cas ou les indpendantistes aurais perdu le rfrendum, il est effectivement probable que la Russie est t de mauvaise fois et aurais envahi l'Ukraine quant mme. Mais dans ce cas, lintervention serait totalement illgitime, et donc plus facilement condamnable.




> Les tats dfendent leurs intrts, quels que soient ces tats (Espagne contre Pays-Basque ou Catalogne; Royaume-Uni et Irlande, Ecosse; France et Corse ou certains TOM, ...). Que ce soit justifi ou non, c'est un vaste dbat. Mais qu'on vienne reprocher  un tat de lutter contre l'indpendance d'une de ses rgions, et qu'on se serve de a pour justifier l'attaque russe contre l'Ukraine, a me fait juste sourire. Et Poutine n'en a rien  battre des populations du Donbass ou de la Crime. Pour cette dernire, c'est juste que c'est un bon accs  la mer Noire.


Une fois de plus, je ne justifie rien. Il y a une diffrence entre justifier et expliquer selon un avis. C'est comme si je disais : bidule  tu chouette, c'est parce que chouette faisait du chantage  bidule, et que votre rponse tait : donc cela signifie que vous excusez bidule.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> En cosse par exemple, l'indpendance  t refus par rfrendum, a n'a pas pos plus de problme que a.


Certes, mais les indpendantistes cossais ne sont pas trs virulents non plus. 




> ...Mais dans ce cas, lintervention serait totalement illgitime...


Mais l'intervention russes EST totalement illgitime ! 




> Une fois de plus, je ne justifie rien. Il y a une diffrence entre justifier et expliquer selon un avis.


Effectivement. Excuses-moi

----------


## pmithrandir

Les vidos de 2015 datent du premier conflit.

Dj a l poque, la rponse au changement politique en Ukraine vers l'ouest avait t une guerre civile lance depuis l est avec le soutien de la Russie.
Guerre civile ou la Russie a annex la Crime.

On est toujours pas dans un contexte d exaction ct ukrainien, ni dans une demande pacifique d indpendance de la part de ces territoires.

a ressemble plus  une rvolte aprs avoir perdu les lections.

----------


## ABCIWEB

> Il misait aussi sur les diverses lections et chance politique en Europe je pense. il y a un paquet de candidat qui lui aurait achet une petite paix conomique


Certainement pas. D'une part les lections allemandes taient dj passes, il ne restait donc plus que la France. Et depuis toujours, une guerre ou des instabilits  l'chelle mondiale ont toujours eu un effet drapeau, c'est  dire que le peuple se range toujours majoritairement derrire son dirigeant, cela ne pouvait donc qu'arranger Macron. Poutine ne pouvait donc pas miser sur les chances politiques europennes. Il a surtout mis sur l'inflation, notamment des matires premires (gaz ptrole) qui s'taient dj enflammes suite  la crise du covid, et il savait bien que rarfaction de l'offre allait encore faire flamber les prix et mettre en difficult les pays dpendants de ses exportations, l'Europe en premier. 

Nous supportons mais pas sans mal et cela nous oblige au passage  importer du gaz/ptrole amricain beaucoup plus cher, dont une bonne partie de gaz et ptrole de schiste qui consomme normment d'eau et qui est globalement une catastrophe cologique. Aussi l'Europe multiplie ses contrats tous azimut, notamment avec l'Azerbadjan, sans cette fois-ci se soucier de savoir si la manne financire supplmentaire n'aide pas ce pays  envahir l'Armnie. Notre pseudo morale est donc  gomtrie trs variable.

D'un point de vue gopolitique, on constate que c'est principalement l'Europe qui sort affaiblie de l'arrt des importations de matires premires Russes, sans que Poutine n'ait t mis  genou par ces mesures. L'URSS diversifie ses clients en dehors de l'Europe et mme si dans un premier temps c'est  prix cass par rapport au cour actuel du march, tant donn que les prix ont beaucoup augments, cela reste encore trs rentable.

Par contre l'arrt de nos exportations de produits manufacturs a eu un impact bien plus important sur la machine de guerre Russe, de mme que notre soutien aux Ukrainiens, notamment celui des amricains. En rsumer, les mesures qui nous cotent le moins sont les plus efficaces, contrairement  celles qui nous cotent le plus, qui nous obligent par ailleurs  signer des contrats avec des pays peu regardants en terme de respect des frontires de leur voisin, ce qui ananti en mme temps notre pseudo ct moraliste. 

Les grands gagnants de cette histoire sont encore et toujours les amricains qui nous vendent leurs matires premires beaucoup plus cher tout en affaiblissant l'Europe qui se retrouve dans une merde noire. Ce sont eux les premiers qui nous ont demands de stopper nos importations ds le premier jour de la guerre. Je ne dis pas que nous ne devrions pas tre de plus en plus indpendants des matires premires russes, je dis que cela se fait  l'arrach sans aucune matrise de notre part. Quand on parle de politique de non alignement...

Et au fait, il se passe quoi en France, niveau politique intrieure puisque c'est normalement le sujet de ce topic ? A oui Macron qui aprs un long silence vient d'avoir une rvlation sur le sujet des retraites, c'est urgent selon lui. Exit le CNR, qui comme toute instance et autres grands dbats (gilets jaunes, convention pour le climat) crs par Macron n'ont t que de l'enfumage.



> La prsidente de l'Assemble, Yal Braun-Pivet, demande de la prudence et s'inquite de voir le nouveau Conseil national de la refondation (CNR) torpill par une telle initiative. "Elle n'tait pas trs chaude  cette ide", rsume un participant.
> 
> La cheffe du gouvernement mesure encore un peu plus la difficult de trouver un consensus en recevant mercredi les prsidents de parti. L'ex-Premier ministre Edouard Philippe,  la tte d'Horizons, fait preuve de retenue et le "marcheur" Stanislas Gurini exprime galement des rserves. Mais c'est surtout le centriste Franois Bayrou qui monte au crneau. "L'engagement du prsident au moment o il a t lu, c'est qu'il n'y aurait plus de passage en force et qu'on allait construire une mthode qui permette  toutes les forces vives du pays de rflchir ensemble avant de trancher, explique  franceinfo le secrtaire gnral du CNR. On a cr le CNR il y a huit jours et annoncer qu'on va faire le contraire de ce qu'on a dit ce jour-l. Pour moi, ce n'est pas jouable."

----------


## foetus

> Et au fait, il se passe quoi en France, niveau politique intrieure puisque c'est normalement le sujet de ce topic ?


Bientt le retour de l'ducation sexuelle  l'cole ...  dfaut des mathmatiques :quelle_frimousse_mettre: (<- 0 blague)

Rentre des classes 2022 : Pourquoi Pap Ndiaye veut-il relancer lducation  la sexualit ?, lien 20 minutes

----------


## BenoitM

J'ai bien aim le billet de Sophia Aram

----------


## foetus

> J'ai bien aim le billet de Sophia Aram


Il faut savoir que Sophia Aram est 1 gauchi*sse qui a l'insulte facile  ::roll::  : anti-vax, catholiques, gilets jaunes, ...




> Sur Twitter, l'animatrice de France Inter Sophia Aram a qualifi les manifestants qui dfilent depuis le dbut de la semaine de convoi des teubs
> 
> Je vois des cons, mais je ne vois pas la libert a d'abord tweet l'humoriste tandis que des centaines de personnes manifestaient pour rclamer une augmentation du pouvoir d'achat et l'abandon du pass vaccinal. Quelques jours plus tard, Sophia Aram a rajout une couche en critiquant les personnalits politiques, ce curieux attelage venu sucer le pot des antivax--moteur  deux mois d'une lection...

----------


## Pyramidev

Ce samedi 24, il y a eu une entrevue trs intressante de Clara Egger sur la chane LUCID d'Olivier Berruyer :



Clara Egger participe au mouvement Espoir RIC 2022. Elle a eu 36 parrainages pour les lections prsidentielles de 2022.

Beaucoup de sujets lis  la dmocratie sont abords, dont le temps de parole dans les mdias, les sondages, la reprsentation par les lus, les lections, les manifestations, la constitution et surtout les diffrentes formes de RIC (RIC constitutionnel, RIC rvocatoire, RIC abrogatoire, etc.)

Dans les 20 dernires minutes, l'entrevue se centre sur l'Union europenne, par exemple avec le rfrendum de 2005 bafou. Cependant, Clara Egger critique le Frexit, car elle pense qu'on a dj la souverainet si on le veut, mme dans l'UE.

L'entretien tait riche.

----------


## Pyramidev

L'un des sujets lis  la dmocratie est la libert de presse. Je viens de tomber sur un communiqu de CGT France Tlvisions qui se plaint de censure ministrielle : un article sur Carole Grandjean a t dpubli.

Allan Barte a fait un dessin  ce sujet :



Aux futures lections, il faudra virer du pouvoir les ennemis de la dmocratie ( commencer par la Macronie) !

----------


## Ryu2000

> Aux futures lections, il faudra virer du pouvoir les ennemis de la dmocratie ( commencer par la Macronie) !


Ce serait chouette un changement, malheureusement en France on reste dans le truc PS/LR/LREM. On risque de continuer d'tre gouvern par McKinsey
Mais on sait jamais on pourrait se retrouver avec une Giorgia Meloni  ::P:  ::ptdr:: 
Vu l'tait de l'conomie mondiale, les lecteurs devraient se mettre  voter pour des projets diffrents.

Le sentiment anti Ursula Von Der Leyen ne peut qu'augmenter  :+1:  :
Lgislatives en Italie : "Ursula von der Leyen aurait mieux fait de se taire", estime l'eurodput Sandro Gozi



> Italie : la dclaration d'Ursula von der Leyen "est une grosse maladresse"
> 
> Ursula von der Leyen, la prsidente de la Commission europenne, a dclar que "si les choses vont dans une direction difficile" en Italie avec l'lection de Giorgia Meloni, elle avait "*des instruments" de pression, comme cela a t le cas pour la Pologne et la Hongrie, c'est--dire des sanctions possibles.* "C'est une grosse maladresse, elle aurait mieux fait de se taire", tacle Sandro Gozi. "Je ne sais pas pourquoi cette phrase malheureuse est sortie. C'est le genre de phrase qui ne signifie rien et qui met de l'essence dans le moteur des populistes europens. Elle aurait mieux fait de se taire", ajoute le dput europen.
> 
> Le leader de la Ligue, Matteo Salvini, a demand vendredi "des excuses ou la dmission" d'Ursula von der Leyen. "Cela serait mieux" qu'elle retire ses propos, indique de son ct le dput europen. "Elle a essay d'expliquer. Mais faire ces dclarations  la veille d'un vote c'est une maladresse", insiste-t-il.


L'Union Europenne est le tyran de l'Europe, l'UE menace, intimide, brutalise les peuples europens, l'UE est l'ennemi des europens.

"Chre Ursula von der Leyen, vous n'avez aucune lgitimit politique"



> Mais votre parole a semble-t-il pris du poids ces dernires annes. Ainsi, lun de vos prdcesseurs avait expliqu, lors de llection dune nouvelle majorit en Grce,  *quil ne pouvait y avoir de choix dmocratique en dehors des traits europens* . Force fut de constater que nos amis grecs ont pu exprimenter la formule trs concrtement. Syriza na jamais pu mettre son programme en uvre, mme lorsque le peuple par rfrendum renouvela pourtant sa volont. Certes, le smillant Jean-Claude Juncker avait fait ces dclarations aprs les lections, et au final, ce ntait pas vraiment lui qui dcidait mais plutt le ministre des Finances allemand.


====
Un ex-journaliste de CNews rejoint Macron et devient porte-parole de Renaissance
Renaissance, le nouveau parti pris de Macron

----------


## pmithrandir

Ryu, ce que tu dis est faux pour la grece... Et l est aussi pour l Italie.

Si la grve avait voulu mettre ce projet  excution... Il suffisait de quitter l UE. Rien ne l empche.

On ne peut avoir une union forte et profonde entre les pays sans avoir des devoirs.
Si on ne veut plus se plier aux rgles communes on peut partir. 

Sauf que les Grecs ont voulu faire autrement... Mais continuer  recevoir l argent de l UE et a bnficier des avantages quelle offre.

Pour l Italie o les autres pays, c est pareil. Soit tu fais parti du club et tu en respects les rgles... Soit tu pars soit tu es sanctionn.
L UE ayant tout de mme tous les outils pour un pays pour faire pression en faveur d une direction. Si l Italie veut la jouer aux muscles... Ils pourront le faire... Mais au risque de se prendre des claques en retours des pays qui la compose.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Soit tu fais parti du club et tu en respects les rgles... Soit tu pars soit tu es sanctionn.


Avec un peu de chance un pays comme l'Allemagne ou les Pays-Bas va quitter l'UE, puis l'UE s'effondrera.
En Allemagne il y a de l'industrie et pas de nuclaire, donc l'Allemagne a besoin de beaucoup de gaz Russe, les sanctions de l'UE contre la Russie exasprent les allemands et l'industrie Allemande.
 cause de l'UE, toutes les nergies coutent plus cher (mme le kWh). Si on pouvait se remettre pote avec la Russie pendant au moins 20 ans, le temps de construire des centrales nuclaires, ce serait pas mal. J'ai pas envie de payer le kWh 50 centimes et le litre de Diesel 4.

En Allemagne, les sanctions contre la Russie ne font pas lunanimit



> Alors que lconomie allemande sessouffle, de plus en plus de voix slvent dans lest du pays pour adoucir les sanctions contre la Russie. Le mcontentement est particulirement fort dans le Brandebourg, prs de Berlin.
> 
> Prs de deux tiers (63%) des entreprises du Brandebourg oriental *jugent excessives les sanctions conomiques imposes par lUnion europenne* contre la Russie, selon les donnes dun sondage men en aot par la Chambre rgionale du commerce et de lindustrie (IHK) auprs dun millier dentreprises et rapportes par les mdias allemands.


Le sentiment anti union-europen doit tre en train d'augmenter. Les Franais sont peut-tre ceux qui critiquent le moins l'UE, mais ce n'est pas la mme histoire partout.
L il y a de quoi tre nerv, voir les dcisions prises par Christine Lagarde c'est nervant, voir les dcisions prises par Ursula Von Der Leyen c'est nervant, payer le kWh plus cher  cause de sanctions imposes par l'UE c'est nervant.

J'aimerais bien que les Franais deviennent aussi eurosceptique que les italiens (ou les grecs).
Petit  petit le sentiment anti union-europenne augmente, c'est a l'important. En attendant il faut que je transforme mes euros en quelque chose qui peut garder de la valeur dans le temps. Parce que a me ferait chier de tout perde, alors qu'on sait que l'euro va s'effondrer.

----------


## sanderbe

Bonjour, 




> Ryu, ce que tu dis est faux pour la grece... Et l est aussi pour l Italie.
> 
> Si la grve avait voulu mettre ce projet  excution... Il suffisait de quitter l UE. Rien ne l empche.
> 
> On ne peut avoir une union forte et profonde entre les pays sans avoir des devoirs.
> Si on ne veut plus se plier aux rgles communes on peut partir. 
> 
> Sauf que les Grecs ont voulu faire autrement... Mais continuer  recevoir l argent de l UE et a bnficier des avantages quelle offre.
> 
> ...


Les pays latins europens ont besoin de certaines rformes ou l'tat doit avoir la main ... Ce qui sur un plan ultra librale n'est pas du gout l'UE car , cela ne permet pas les "privatisations  outrance" ... Si l'Italie dcide d'envoyer chier l'UE c'est son droit . 

Comme chez vous en France. Simplifier la bureaucratie franaise couteuse n'est pas du gout de l'UE ... bah oui sinon il n'y a plus rien  privatiser ^^ 




> Avec un peu de chance un pays comme l'Allemagne ou les Pays-Bas va quitter l'UE, puis l'UE s'effondrera.
> En Allemagne il y a de l'industrie et pas de nuclaire, donc l'Allemagne a besoin de beaucoup de gaz Russe, les sanctions de l'UE contre la Russie exasprent les allemands et l'industrie Allemande.
>  cause de l'UE, toutes les nergies coutent plus cher (mme le kWh). Si on pouvait se remettre pote avec la Russie pendant au moins 20 ans, le temps de construire des centrales nuclaires, ce serait pas mal. J'ai pas envie de payer le kWh 50 centimes et le litre de Diesel 4.
> 
> En Allemagne, les sanctions contre la Russie ne font pas lunanimit
> 
> Le sentiment anti union-europen doit tre en train d'augmenter. Les Franais sont peut-tre ceux qui critiquent le moins l'UE, mais ce n'est pas la mme histoire partout.
> L il y a de quoi tre nerv, voir les dcisions prises par Christine Lagarde c'est nervant, voir les dcisions prises par Ursula Von Der Leyen c'est nervant, payer le kWh plus cher  cause de sanctions imposes par l'UE c'est nervant.
> 
> ...


Ruy a raison, les italiens sont encore maitres chez eux. Ils ont encore le droit de dire non et stop , quand ils estiment que trop c'est trop.

----------


## pmithrandir

Ils en ont le droit.
Mais si ils sortent du cadre de l UE ils seront devant 4 possibilits

Faire voluer ce cadre avec l accord des 26 autres pays
Sortir de l UE
Respecter ce cadre
Dsobir et risquer des amendes svres et la suppression des subsides europens.

Il n y a pas d autres possibilits.

Et l Italie sera tout a fait libre de choisir celle qu'elle prfre. On l'a vu avec le royaume unis, la Hongrie et la Pologne.

Faire croire aux gens qu'il y a une autre possibilit est un mensonge et n amne rien de bon.


Pour les prix de l nergie, je parie que dans 6 mois aprs l'hiver on aura rsolu le problme.
Pour l essence il y a dj un trs net mieux. Le litre de E10 est a 1.46. sans l aide de l tat on serait  1.64 soit pas beaucoup au dessus des maximums d avant COVID de 1.55 et loin des 2.15 d il y a 6 mois 

Pour le gaz a va tre pareil. chaque pourcentage de baisse de consommation gagn va nous faire conomiser des milliards d euros en dtendant les marchs de l nergie. 

Dans un march de l offre et de la demande, quand il manque 10% de marchandise tout le monde se bat.
Quand il manque 5% on est plus raisonnable...
Quand il manque 1% on s arrange

----------


## sanderbe

Bonsoir, 




> Faire croire aux gens qu'il y a une autre possibilit est un mensonge et n amne rien de bon.


Donc seule la "sainte" parole de la macronie et des ultras libraux est audible ?

Faire croire au gens qu'il y a une autre possibilit n'est pas un mensonge ... C'est une aspiration des citoyens . Et cela fait un coup de mnage dans les diffrents partis. C'est aussi avoir une vision diffrente de la gestion du pays souhaite .

----------


## BenoitM

> Bonsoir, 
> Donc seule la "sainte" parole de la macronie et des ultras libraux est audible ?
> 
> Faire croire au gens qu'il y a une autre possibilit n'est pas un mensonge ... C'est une aspiration des citoyens . Et cela fait un coup de mnage dans les diffrents partis. C'est aussi avoir une vision diffrente de la gestion du pays souhaite .


Quand tu promets de raser gratuit, oui c'est du mensonge surtout quand tu as une de plus grosse dette...

----------


## Ryu2000

> Pour les prix de l nergie, je parie que dans 6 mois aprs l'hiver on aura rsolu le problme.


 ::ptdr::  ::ptdr::  ::ptdr:: 
Ok, faudra qu'on se rappelle de vrifier les prix des nergies en avril 2023.

La seule solution pour que le prix des nergies baisse c'est de recommencer  importer massivement du gaz Russe.
En France on n'utilise pas beaucoup de gaz, parce qu'on a la chance d'avoir des centrales nuclaires.
Il y a d'autres pays qui dpendent beaucoup plus du gaz, comme l'Allemagne par exemple.
Les Allemands se ruent sur les radiateurs lectriques par peur de manquer de gaz cet hiver

Et en plus en Allemagne il y a des industries, et elles dpendent galement du gaz.
BASF rduit sa production en raison de la flambe du prix du gaz




> Le litre de E10 est a 1.46. sans l aide de l tat on serait  1.64


Cette aide ne devrait pas exister, elle creuse le dficit de l'tat, au final nous allons le payer dans nos impt. Il faudra bien la retirer un jour et a va faire mal.
a me fait chier de payer l'essence des autres (surtout qu'il y a des Suisses et des Belges qui viennent faire le plein en France et eux ils ne rembourseront pas cette aide en payant leur impts).

----------


## foetus

@pmithrandir a beau dire "l'Europe c'est 1 club" mais il faut savoir que l'Espagne et le Portugal sont sortis du truc europen qui demande de privatiser l'nergie (EDF doit ouvrir le march et vendre  ses concurrents)
Rsultat : les prix sont nettement en baisse.

Mais comme d'hab, c'est exceptionnel, c'est 1 drogation de l'Union europenne pour raison d'isolement gographique. Tu m'tonnes  ::aie:: 

 ::mrgreen::  cela rappelle le refus de certains pays de payer la dette COVID en 2020 ou 2021.

----------


## pmithrandir

Ce n est pas la sainte parole... Juste la base de toute relation.

Que proposes tu d autre?

----------


## foetus

> Que proposes tu d autre?


Propose-quoi ? sur l'energie ? sur l'UE ?

Mais je ne dbats pas avec toi ni avec @Jon Shannow, parce que vous tes pro-Europe voire pro-Macron
Le pauvre Macron, en 2020 il ne pouvait rien faire ni rien prvoir du mchant COVID 19. Heureusement qu'il a confin  temps et mis en place 1 campagne de vaccination.
Statiquement, cela a sauv des vies. Mais les statistiques ne prennent pas en compte le reste (par exemple les 12000 morts des vaccins que le gouvernement a cach Je te laisse chercher le temps d'avoir 12000 morts avec les autres vaccins)
Et ensuite, la crise nergtique : le pauvre E. Macron ce n'est pas lui qui a dmantel EDF (c'est les 2 prcdents prsidents), ce n'est pas lui qui a vot la loi de fermer les 14 centrales nuclaires ni la fermeture de Fessenheim.

@Jon Shannow a mme reproch aux Franais de voter E. Macron alors que tout est bidonn depuis 2009 et que le gouvernement contrle tous les mdias.

Mais comme je l'ai dit il y a quelques mois, la crise nergtique ne fera rien : ni de rvolution, ni de rvolte ... ou pas grand chose.
Tu comprends E. Macron gre bien la crise malgr le peu qu'il peut faire : gel des tarifs, aides, ...

D'ailleurs [entendu dans 1 vido], la chance de la France, c'est d'tre 1 pays de services et non 1 pays d'industries comme l'Allemagne.
On ferme les bureaux, on met les gens au tltravail et tous les artisans et entreprises (EDF par exemple) qui meurent  cause du prix de l'electricit (x3 il me semble actuellement) et des matires premires, on privatise derrire.

Le seul salut : l'uro qui descend  moins de 0.6 dollar amricain ou l'Allemagne qui fait faillite.

----------


## pmithrandir

Quand je disais que proposes tu d autres je parlais des possibilits que j aurais oubli dans la liste

Faire changer l Europe
Accepter les rgles europennes
Quitter l Europe
Dsobir et en assumer les consquences.

Je ne vois aucune autre possibilit pour l Italie o tout autre pays de travailler sur le sujet.
Et a permet toutes les politiques... 


Pour l nergie Ryu... On peut prendre rdv si tu veux 

Mais on parle de 10%... Je fais confiance aux gens et aux entreprises pour faire passer cette crise de manque de matire premire et rquilibrer le systme sur ce nouvel quilibre.


Et pour foetus... Je ne pense pas que macron soit une bonne chose pour la France 

Je pense sincrement que si il n avait pas eu 10 guignols comme opposant il se prenait une drouille bien mrite.
Je pense que la seule qui avait un peu le niveau c tait marine le Pen avec qui je ne partage pas les valeurs. Les autres c tait des pions ou des idiots utiles.

a se voit d'ailleurs dans les rsultats des lgislatives... Pas de majorit et un parpillement des voix.

----------


## escartefigue

> Statiquement, cela a sauv des vies. Mais les statistiques ne prennent pas en compte le reste (*par exemple les 12000 morts des vaccins que le gouvernement  cach* Je te laisse chercher le temps d'avoir 12000 morts avec les autres vaccins)


Cette lgende  deux balles a t dbunke des centaines de fois, la rpter ne la transformera pas en vrit, *car c'est un mensonge grossier*, aucune recherche scientifique ne l'taye et au contraire, toutes les tudes publies prouvent le contraire.
* un moment il est sain d'arrter avec les rumeurs et plus encore, il est de notre devoir  tous d'en arrter la propagation.* 

Du reste accuser le gouvernement de cacher des morts dus au vaccins est non seulement un mensonge, mais aussi une accusation de complicit des mdecins, qui seraient videmment les premiers au courrant et qui n'auraient donc rien dit.
C'est donc un double mensonge, c'est honteux !

----------


## micka132

> Petit  petit le sentiment anti union-europenne augmente, c'est a l'important. En attendant il faut que je transforme mes euros en quelque chose qui peut garder de la valeur dans le temps. Parce que a me ferait chier de tout perde, alors qu'on sait que l'euro va s'effondrer.


T'inquite ca va bien se passer! En gros, les responsables vont se faire discret (coucou Draghi), et l'estreme drouate (ou gche) va prendre le pouvoir.
 La merde va leurs exploser  la gueule et les gentils reviendront quelques annes plus tard quand ca se sera calm nous expliquer que vraiment c'tait des bons  rien ces extrmistes. 
Ca c'est la version light, la version hard, c'est malheureusement un conflit direct avec la Russie (et Chine), qui aux yeux de l'histoire est une pirouette assez classique quand l'conomie est au plus mal. Dans tous les cas, ne t'inquite pas, les responsables ne seront pas punis, et mme ils se fliciteront !

----------


## Jon Shannow

Lire que je suis pro-Macron, et lire 2 lignes plus tard que je reproche aux franais de voter Macron, m'a bien fait rire.  ::mouarf::  On voit la cohrence de la personne. ::ptdr:: 

Maintenant, pmithrandir a raison dans le sens, ou si tu es dans l'UE tu dois en respecter les rgles, les changer avec l'acceptation des autres membres ou bien la quitter. 

Je ne suis pas pro-UE telle qu'elle est. Mais, je pense que voter pour des ultras-libraux n'est pas la manire idale pour faire changer l'UE. Une majorit des pays constituant l'UE sont la mouvance no-librale, donc, c'est normal que l'UE soit no-librale.

Maintenant, si tous les peuples votaient pour des LFI like, par exemple, l'UE changerait. 
L, l'Italie renoue avec le fascisme, je ne suis pas sr que ce soit la meilleure des choses. L'extrme droite n'est pas vraiment contre le no-libralisme, la diffrence avec la droite est plus du cot du racisme, des droits des femmes, des homosexuels, ... 

Les anglais ont quitt l'UE ! Est-ce que tous les problmes qu'ils imputaient  l'UE sont solutionns ? Pas sr. Est-ce que d'autres problmes sont venus se greffer, il me semble.

Je reste convaincu qu'une Union Europenne est indispensable pour que les pays europen aient un quelconque rle  jouer conomiquement et diplomatiquement. Maintenant, il est ncessaire de rformer l'UE, et ce ne sera pas possible de le faire si on abandonne le navire.

----------


## escartefigue

> Maintenant, si tous les peuples votaient pour des LFI like, par exemple, l'UE changerait. 
> L, l'Italie renoue avec le fascisme, je ne suis pas sr que ce soit la meilleure des choses. L'extrme droite n'est pas vraiment contre le no-libralisme, la diffrence avec la droite est plus du cot du racisme, des droits des femmes, des homosexuels, ...


Tout  fait, et elle partage avec la droite la volont de baisser les impts et les services publics qui en dpendent.
Prtendre s'intresser au peuple tout en voulant baisser les impts est l'un des nombreux mensonges de l'extrme droite.





> Les anglais ont quitt l'UE ! Est-ce que tous les problmes qu'ils imputaient  l'UE sont solutionns ? Pas sr. Est-ce que d'autres problmes sont venus se greffer, il me semble.


Non seulement les problmes des britanniques ne sont pas rsolus, mais au contraire, ils empirent.
Cf. cet article que je citais dans un autre fil de discussion.





> Je reste convaincu qu'une Union Europenne est indispensable pour que les pays europen aient un quelconque rle  jouer conomiquement et diplomatiquement. Maintenant, il est ncessaire de rformer l'UE, et ce ne sera pas possible de le faire si on abandonne le navire.


 :+1:

----------


## BenoitM

> Le seul salut : l'uro qui descend  moins de 0.6 dollar amricain ou l'Allemagne qui fait faillite.


Donc le salut c'est un  qui descend  0.6 dollar alors qu'on paye nos besoin nergtique en $? Donc encore renchrir le prix de lu gaz, ptrole  ::ptdr::

----------


## micka132

> Donc le salut c'est un  qui descend  0.6 dollar alors qu'on paye nos besoin nergtique en $? Donc encore renchrir le prix de lu gaz, ptrole


C'est de l'ironie; pour lui on est au bord du gouffre mais pas encore dedans. Les europistes pensent qu'il suffit de changer de direction, alors que les eurosceptiques pensent que c'est le gouffre qui grossit sans fin. Autant tomber dedans maintenant que dans 10 ans, ca fera moins de dgt. 
Pour moi nous sommes dans les annes 80 de l'URSS, et apres on se demandera mais comment il ne voyait pas venir le truc? On se le demande...

----------


## pmithrandir

Donc le premier bloc conomique mondial est comme l URSS... 

Si il y a bien 2 choses opposes c est pourtant l UE et l URSS. Que a soit les valeurs, la transparence, la puissance conomique... Quand la Russie fonctionnait par la puissance militaire et la domination de peuples voisins.

----------


## micka132

> Donc le premier bloc conomique mondial est comme l URSS... 
> 
> Si il y a bien 2 choses opposes c est pourtant l UE et l URSS. Que a soit les valeurs, la transparence, la puissance conomique... Quand la Russie fonctionnait par la puissance militaire et la domination de peuples voisins.


C'est le fond du problme. De l'idologie pure et simple, en dpit mme de la ralit.
D'ailleurs pour quelqu'un qui parlait de rgle je ne sais plus ou, que penses tu que depuis 2012, Draghi alors prsident de la BCE  bafouer les rgles de l'UE en intervenant sur les marchs? Pourquoi? Pour sauver l'Euro...idologie contre principe (fondateur). C'tait il y a 10ans, et la situation est bien pire aujourd'hui. Pour sauver la situation, il vont trs probablement bafouer d'autre principe...Lesquels, je ne sais pas, mais pour sortir de la situation actuelle, rien de trs plaisant ne fonctionnera.

----------


## sanderbe

Bonsoir, 




> Ce n est pas la sainte parole... Juste la base de toute relation.
> 
> Que proposes tu d autre?


Les partis populistes veulent juste qu'on arrte des dpenses pharaoniques et / ou incontrles ... et plus de rigueur dans ce qui fait / dpens

La France est un pays tatique, socialiste, avec une complexit administrative.

Les franais ptissent de ce mille administratif . Les impts sont levs, le pays ne reforme pas et empile ... les dpenses augmentent pour toujours plus de dgradation du service publique .

Les franais ne demandent pas "plus de dpenses" , juste une meilleurs rigueur budgtaire et organisationnel . Ce que les politiques franais ne comprennent pas apparemment ^^ 

Arrter de penser " dpense  dpense  dpense " et penser "organisation   organisation  organisation  " , c'est pas la mme philosophie .

----------


## BenoitM

> C'est le fond du problme. De l'idologie pure et simple, en dpit mme de la ralit.
> D'ailleurs pour quelqu'un qui parlait de rgle je ne sais plus ou, que penses tu que depuis 2012, Draghi alors prsident de la BCE  bafouer les rgles de l'UE en intervenant sur les marchs? Pourquoi? Pour sauver l'Euro...idologie contre principe (fondateur). C'tait il y a 10ans, et la situation est bien pire aujourd'hui. Pour sauver la situation, il vont trs probablement bafouer d'autre principe...Lesquels, je ne sais pas, mais pour sortir de la situation actuelle, rien de trs plaisant ne fonctionnera.


Donc on fonctionne sur de l'*idologie pure*e mais on la *bafoue celle-ci?* euh  ::aie::

----------


## micka132

> Donc on fonctionne sur de l'*idologie pure*e mais on la *bafoue celle-ci?* euh


On bafoue les traits (des regles techniques) pour ne pas que l'ide(ologie) vol en clat. "What ever it takes" (repris par hasard macron pendant le covid), signifie cracher sur toute les rgles pour arriver au besoin. En l'occurrence  l'poque c'etait la survie de l'euro.
Si demain cela signifie prendre l'argent de votre livret A, ils ne se gnront pas. Sil s'agit de prendre le control total d'une grande partie de l'conomie en mode communiste ils ne se priveront pas.

----------


## pmithrandir

La on dcrit juste un tat, rien de spcial  l UE.

Regarde la situation en Russie ou poutine a dcid de rduire les achats de devis trangres, o il fait ce qu'il veut avec l conomie, etc

Ou le royaume unis ou le parti conservateur vient de pousser un discours de rigueur et de baisse d'impts alors que les gens veulent le contraire.

N'importe quel rgime peut dcider de nous craser comme des pions. La question reste... Pourquoi le ferait il?

----------


## sanderbe

Bonsoir, 




> La question reste... Pourquoi le ferait il?


La propension  consommer mon cher ...

----------


## DevTroglodyte

> Quand la Russie fonctionnait par la puissance militaire et la domination de peuples voisins.


Et l'esclavagisme, via les goulags




> Draghi alors prsident de la BCE  bafouer les rgles de l'UE en intervenant sur les marchs? Pourquoi? Pour sauver l'Euro...


L'UE et l'Euro sont totalement indpendant ! Ce n'est pas parce que les pays qui l'utilisent sont aussi dans l'UE que les statuts de l'Euro sont ceux de l'UE. Sinon, comment est ce que des pays comme la Pologne pourraient utiliser leur propre monnaie ?

Non, Draghi a ralis des oprations auxquelles l'Allemagne tait oppose (par totale idologie totalement dconnecte de la ralit) via un contournement - mais sans les baffouer - pour qu'ils ne puissent pas utiliser les statuts de l'Euro pour les bloquer, pour sauver... l'Euro, qui tait en crise  ce moment l.

----------


## ABCIWEB

> Non, Draghi a ralis des oprations auxquelles l'Allemagne tait oppose (par totale idologie totalement dconnecte de la ralit) via un contournement - mais sans les bafouer - pour qu'ils ne puissent pas utiliser les statuts de l'Euro pour les bloquer, pour sauver... l'Euro, qui tait en crise  ce moment l.


Oui et encore, une partie seulement des autorits financires allemandes tait contre, mais pas toutes. C'tait principalement une affaire de politique intrieure allemande :



> Alors que le G20 se tient ce jeudi 14 et vendredi 15 avril​  Washington, le Prsident de la BCE, Mario Draghi et ​le ministre allemand des Finances, ​Wolfgang Sch​​uble, seront certainement amens  se croiser. ​Or, la semaine passe, le ministre allemand n'a pas mch ses mots, ​en pointant directement la responsabilit de la BCE dans la ​progression des populistes en Allemagne​, mais galement les consquences ngatives de son action sur les pargnants allemands. ​De telles dclarations rvlent-elles un conflit larv entre l'Allemagne et la BCE ? ​En quoi cette dernire dclaration marque-t-elle une tape supplmentaire ?
> ...
> Frdrik Ducrozet :
> Il y a, dans les propos de Wolfgang Schuble qui interviennent dans un contexte politique tendu en Allemagne, un jugement politique et moral  l'gard de Mario Draghi. Il s'agit videmment d'un dveloppement ngatif susceptible de rduire le degr de cohsion qu'il y a au sein-mme de la BCE, lequel est pourtant crucial pour les marchs europens, faute de coordination des autres responsables politiques. Puisque, depuis les dbuts de la crise, on distingue clairement le reflet d'un manque de coordination  un autre niveau de la BCE.
> ...
> Je pense nanmoins qu'il s'agit l d'une question trs "domestique" allemande, lie  la dfaite du CDU et du SPD aux lections locales ;  la monte de l'extrme-droite ;  la monte d'un euroscepticisme au sens large mais galement de plus en plus spcifiquement focalis sur la BCE en raison des taux d'intrts de plus en plus bas et des problmes que cela pose spcifiquement aux pargnants allemands.
> ...
> Alors que la Bundesbank a pris la dfense de la BCE face  Wolfgang Schuble, quels sont les risques de voir ce conflit prendre en ampleur ? Pour l'Allemagne, mais aussi pour l'Europe ? 
> ...
> S'il y a une rponse  attendre, aujourd'hui, c'est celle d'Angela Merkel. Elle a toujours soutenu Mario Draghi et elle devrait recadrer son ministre.​


En guise de principe idologique, Wolfgang Schuble dfendait surtout les intrts des pargnants allemands car il pensait que l'interventionnisme de la BCE tait susceptible de produire de l'inflation, ce qui au final n'a pas t le cas. S'ajoute  cela que l'assouplissement quantitatif n'est ni plus ni moins que de la cration montaire, mauvais exemple quand on dit que l'on ne peut pas raser gratis et que les contribuables, surtout les petits, doivent se serrer la ceinture  cause de la dette.

Toujours est-t-il que la BCE a du intervenir pour racheter de la dette souveraine car les tats s'taient considrablement endetts pour soutenir les marchs financiers suite  la crise de 2008. Crise des subprimes cre par les banques pour gagner toujours plus d'argent toujours plus vite. Notre dette en pourcentage du PIB est ainsi passe de 65% en 2007  100% en 2016%, soit "une petite" augmentation de 35%, merci les banques  ::ptdr::  Et l'augmentation de la dette en pourcentage du PIB durant cette priode a t du mme ordre dans tous les pays europens, Allemagne y compris. Les pays europens tant en difficult, la BCE devait intervenir pour les soutenir et viter de faire chuter l'Euro. Les autres pays hors zone euro ont fait la mme chose.

Notez au passage que l'assouplissement quantitatif est beaucoup plus souple au USA et en Angleterre qu'en Europe, car les europens ne sont pas directement matre de l'utilisation de l'argent cr puisqu'ils doivent passer par les banques, contrairement au systmes amricains et anglais qui donnent une bien meilleure matrise au trsor public pour dcider des secteurs  soutenir.

Bref les banques europennes sont dans la boucle  tous les coups, y compris pour les emprunts d'tat. On nous dit que ce systme a t mis en place pour une meilleure gestion et limiter l'augmentation de la dette. Au vu des rsultats, on voit bien que c'est une lgende. Quand on regarde  qui profite le systme de financement europen, on constate qu'il profite en premier lieu au systme financier lui-mme, chercher l'erreur.

En tous cas, une bonne partie de cette dette a t cre par le systme financier, et bien entendu, la droite (Macron and co) nous dit que la cause premire de notre endettement est que nous vivons au dessus de nos moyens et que les franais doivent se serrer la ceinture.

La crise du covid s'est traduite par une augmentation de la dette d'un pourcentage/PIB comparable  celui de la crise financire. Question: l'argent a t-il t quitablement distribu ? Certaines entreprises, notamment les plus grosses, ne se sont-elles pas gaves avec l'argent de ces aides alors qu'elle n'en avaient pas besoin ? Macron n'a pas lsiner, mais comme toujours avec sa politique, plus on tait riche et plus on s'est enrichi, en partie grce  cette nouvelle dette.

La diminution des cotisations sociales des entreprises, la flat taxe qui favorise les plus hauts revenus, la baisse continuelle des impts sur les bnfices des entreprises, la suppression des impts locaux des entreprises, la quasi suppression de l'impt sur la fortune, sont autant de recettes fiscales en moins qui participent au dficit budgtaire et donc  l'accroissement de la dette.  Bref la dette augmente, mais  qui profite-t-elle en premier, et  qui demande-t-on de la rembourser in fine ?  

Le comble de la muflerie est aujourd'hui atteint avec le gouvernement franais qui ne veut surtout pas entendre parler de taxer les super bnfices des multinationales. Crise financire, covid, guerre, peu importe, c'est toujours la mme histoire: casser les services publics, taxer les moins riches et enrichir les super riches. Mais les think tank nolibraux ont boss ferme pour trouver de nouveaux lments de langage : J'entendais dernirement Bruno Le Maire parler de "*rflexe pavlovien*" quand on lui voque la taxation des super bnfices. 

Ce lobbyiste, accessoirement ministre, sait-il qu'un rflexe pavlovien est par dfinition un rflexe conditionn ? Mais conditionn par qui, par quoi ? Ce n'est que le bon sens qui nous pousse naturellement  prendre en priorit dans le tas le plus gros si l'on veut prserver un maximum d'quilibre, en aucun cas c'est un rflexe pavlovien. En fond de tableau il s'agit en fait d'insinuer que nous sommes trop bte pour comprendre, que tout cela nous dpasse, que nous n'y comprenons rien, pour au final nous priver de tout esprit critique. 

Ces lments de langage ne sont  rien d'autre que la poursuite du foutage de gueule de la thorie du ruissellement qui nous dit en substance qu'appauvrir les moins riches au bnfice des plus riches, va finalement bnficier  tout le monde (au paradis, dans un autre monde). C'est injustifiable, alors on nous dit que nous sommes trop cons pour comprendre en guise d'explications et pour solde de tout compte. 

On dit que la droite manque de pdagogie pour justifier ses rformes, cela ne s'arrange pas... La pdagogie se fera si besoin  coups de LBD et pis c'est tout.  Et pour nous rassurer sur le respect de la dmocratie et de la politique franaise on nous comparera avec la Russie en guise de consolation. Le pire pour nous est en route depuis longtemps, et la guerre en Ukraine n'est pas la principale responsable, loin s'en faut puisque cette politique extrmiste de casse sociale s'accrot depuis de nombreuses annes en France quelque soit le contexte international. Cela fait juste une excuse de plus pour acclrer le pas. 

C'est ainsi que le nolibralisme profite toujours des crises pour se dvelopper et accrotre son emprise. C'est invitable tant que nous nous prendrons nous-mmes pour des cons, ayant trop de respect (pire encore de confiance) pour des faux culs en costume cravates senss dtenir des vrits inaccessibles  nos petits esprits triqus (c'est ainsi qu'ils nous voient, dixit Macron avec "tous ces gens qui ne sont rien"). Stphane Hessel avait bien compris cet cueil intellectuel quand il disait que le ferment de la rsistance est notre capacit d'indignation. Et il a bien des raisons de s'indigner aujourd'hui, pas seulement contre Poutine, ne tombons pas dans ce pige.

----------


## Ryu2000

C'est spcial la dmocratie sous Macron :
"JE DISSOUS TOUT DE SUITE": LA MENACE D'EMMANUEL MACRON EN CAS DE MOTION DE CENSURE DES OPPOSITIONS



> Dernier sujet abord par le chef de l'tat: la motion de censure. Les lus de la Nouvelle union populaire cologique et sociale (Nupes) et ceux du Rassemblement national (RN) sont prts  en voter une si le gouvernement passe en force sur son texte des retraites en utilisant le 49.3.
> 
> "S'il y a une motion de censure qui est vote, je dissous tout de suite" l'Assemble nationale, a menac Emmanuel Macron.
> Au cas o la menace n'tait pas assez claire  l'gard des oppositions tentes de faire tomber le gouvernement via une alliance de circonstance, le prsident a t encore plus loin.
> 
> "Je ne veux pas la chienlit. Si une motion de censure est adopte, tout le monde repart en campagne", a-t-il encore assur.
> Le risque semble cependant limit. Pour tre adopte, elle doit recueillir une majorit absolue des voix des dputs de l'Assemble, soit 289 suffrages. Dans la composition actuelle de l'hmicycle, il faudrait donc runir les dputs de la Nupes, du RN et du parti Les Rpublicains.


Valls avait utilis 6 fois le 49.3  l'poque.

----------


## pmithrandir

En mme temps c'est logique.

Si Macron n'a plus de soutien de l'assemble il doit la dissoudre ou engager une cohabitation .

Pas sr dailleur que la menace d'une dissolution leur face peur.

Et c'est bien le rle de l'opposition de dessiner des lignes rouges aussi.

----------


## Gunny

J'aimerais bien voir la gueule de l'AN aprs une dissolution pendant une crise nergtique majeure et la mme anne que le prcdent vote.

----------


## escartefigue

Pas moi, ce serait prendre le risque d'avoir encore plus de frontistes dans l'assemble.
L'extrme droite, moins on en a, mieux on se porte, d'autant plus en cette priode de conflit arme avec la Russie de Poutine.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> J'aimerais bien voir la gueule de l'AN aprs une dissolution pendant une crise nergtique majeure et la mme anne que le prcdent vote.


D'autant plus s'il dissout l'AN en pleine crise sociale contre la rforme des retraites. a risque de faire un gros appel d'air du cot du RN et de LFI, et il prendrait srieusement le risque de se retrouver en minorit absolue. Sachant qu'il ne peut dissoudre l'AN qu'une fois par mandat, il prendrait le risque d'une cohabitation pour le reste de son quinquennat.

Macron tlphone soi-disant rgulirement  Poutine, visiblement ce dernier lui a appris le bluff !  ::mouarf::

----------


## Ryu2000

> L'extrme droite, moins on en a, mieux on se porte


En principe vous devriez tre mcontent parce que la crise conomique va s'acclrer et il est fort probable que ce que vous appelez "extrme-droite" explose un peu partout.
Il y a dj eu des touts petits trucs en Sude et en Italie, mais c'est rien par rapport  ce qui devrait arriver.

Les gens vont probablement se rvolter contre ceux qui avaient le pouvoir et qui n'ont pris que des mauvaises dcisions, en France c'est : PS, LR, LREM, etc.
La classe dirigeante est insupportable, les gens vont en avoir marre.





- L'euro chute
- Les prix des nergies augment
- L'inflation est de plus en plus forte (les prix augmentent, les doses diminuent)
- Le chmage va augmenter

Et tout a c'est de la faute  ceux qui sont au pouvoir depuis des dcennies.
Voil ce qu'il se passe quand Macron est au pouvoir :
Rsultats dfinitifs lgislatives 2022 : les dputs Rassemblement national (RN) lus  lAssemble nationale



> Le Rassemblement national (RN) fait une perce historique  l'Assemble nationale lors de ce second tour des lections lgislatives 2022. En 2017, seuls 8 lus FN avaient russi  s'imposer. Ils sont 89 en 2022 selon les rsultats dfinitifs.


Et encore le RN est trs affaiblit par Reconqute.

----------


## David_g

> Sachant qu'il ne peut dissoudre l'AN qu'une fois par mandat,


Le prsident peut dissoudre l'AN plusieurs fois en soi. il n'y a que peu de cas lui interdisant la dissolution (l'anne d'aprs une dissolution, enfin l'anne aprs les lections en rsultant, et de mmoire (pas le temps de relire l'article en question) cela doit tre non possible en priode couvert par les pouvoirs exceptionnels).


EDIT : * doit y avoir aussi un autre cas qui m'chappe. je relirais.

----------


## sanderbe

Bonjour, 




> Pas moi, ce serait prendre le risque d'avoir encore plus de frontistes dans l'assemble.
> L'extrme droite, moins on en a, mieux on se porte, d'autant plus en cette priode de conflit arme avec la Russie de Poutine.


Temps mieux si dissolution (fin pas vraiment pour vous les franais) , il y aurait encore plus de RN , reconqutes et DLF . Les franais seraient encore mieux reprsents proportionnellement  ::D:  




> En principe vous devriez tre mcontent parce que la crise conomique va s'acclrer et il est fort probable que ce que vous appelez "extrme-droite" explose un peu partout.
> Il y a dj eu des touts petits trucs en Sude et en Italie, mais c'est rien par rapport  ce qui devrait arriver.
> 
> Les gens vont probablement se rvolter contre ceux qui avaient le pouvoir et qui n'ont pris que des mauvaises dcisions, en France c'est : PS, LR, LREM, etc.
> La classe dirigeante est insupportable, les gens vont en avoir marre.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Venez voir en Belgique . en Flandre NV-A , VB sont en tte. Malgr des querelles politiques entre francophone et nerlandophone. Le MR wallon s'ouvre aux NV-A et VB.  :;):  . 40  45 % pour le NV-A et VB en Flandres ^^. A vos portes de la FRance quoi.

----------


## escartefigue

> En principe vous devriez tre mcontent parce que la crise conomique va s'acclrer et il est fort probable que ce que vous appelez "extrme-droite" explose un peu partout.


Et c'est le cas, bien plus que mcontent, je suis extrmement inquiet.





> - L'euro chute
> - Les prix des nergies augment
> - L'inflation est de plus en plus forte (les prix augmentent, les doses diminuent)
> - Le chmage va augmenter
> 
> Et tout a c'est de la faute  ceux qui sont au pouvoir depuis des dcennies.


Quelle blague, les pays dans lesquels l'extrme droite est ou a t au pouvoir vivent ou ont vcu des crises bien plus graves autant conomiquement que socialement que les dmocraties. L'histoire nous a dmontr  de trs nombreuses reprises que l'extrme droite est un cancer.
L'extrme droite prend parfois le pouvoir par les lections, mais le conserve toujours par la force.
J'ai dj donn toutes les preuves de l'origine fasciste du Front National ( commencer par l'un de ses deux fondateurs qui est un ancien nazi) et dmontr galement que les relations nausabondes de ce parti avec les ngationnistes et les rvisionnistes perdurent.
Ces arguments tays de rfrences de toutes origines ne m'ont valu le plus souvent qu'une vole de votes ngatifs, je n'en ai cure, mais je m'en inquite, car c'est la preuve d'une navet ou d'une inculture des lecteurs franais sur la vraie nature du FN/RN.

----------


## pmithrandir

Je serai la gauche, je ferai profil bas sur les polmiques et les petites phrases.

Parce que la menace est srieuse et vu le contexte conomique et politique... Et la manire de gouverner de Macron, une dissolution n'est pas imporbable ni impossible  forcer.

Ce serait une belle occasion de 4eme tour pour reprendre l'expression de Mlenchon.

Le tout est de passer pour plus acceptable que lrem ou la droite... Ce qui aujourd'hui n'est pas gagn.

----------


## sanderbe

Bonjour, 




> Ces arguments tays de rfrences de toutes origines ne m'ont valu le plus souvent qu'une vole de votes ngatifs, je n'en ai cure, mais je m'en inquite, car c'est la preuve d'une navet ou d'une inculture des lecteurs franais sur la vraie nature du FN/RN.


Quand on coute LFI , PS , EELV ... ils se permettent d'insulter la 30/40/50 % de franais en accord avec le RN/DLF/R! de racistes. Je trouve cela particulirement insultant ... Le franais lambda qui se fait insulter de la sorte, gagne en confiance avec le votre RN/DLF/R! . Donc la Nupes se prend les pieds dans le tapis au final ... 

A part se faire passer pour des idiots ou des imbciles de services aux yeux du reste du monde, une bonne partie de la classe politique franaise de lextrme gauche  la droite (LR) n'est plus du tout crdible sur le plan international.

A couter la Nupes chez vous , vous devez avoir honte d'tre franais et de votre art de vivre (?)  ::?: 

Le wokisme ou les minorits non franaises seraient perscutes, la discrimination positive ou l'on doit faire passer l'tranger avant le franais ... C'est limite si le franais ne devrait pas " sexcuser " de son mode de vie  la Nupes . Le "non droit"  se dfendre ou  dfendre son territoire pour le citoyen lambda ... Citoyens comme professionnels qui se font agresser , insulter, squatter leur logement , frauder ... Bref c'est long comme le bras.

En tant que belge quand je discute avec des franais, certains vous jusqu' dire, qu'ils veulent envoyer chier une partie de la gauche et de la macronie dans la classe politique.

----------


## totozor

La dissolution est un coup de bluff, non?
LREM est puissant parce que ses partenaires LR et RN sont plus faible
La gauche dans la tourmante n'est probablement pas une opposition forte aujourdhui, LFI doit tre au plus bas avec l'affaire Quatennens, EELV soule tout le monde avec Sandrine Rousseau (je ne suis pas sur que l'affaire Bayou les impacte tant que a). Ce qui amnera  une grosse absention de la gauche ou un transfert de voix vers le RN

Il se retrouverait alors un RN puissant et donc plus revendicatif qui serait plus compliqu  grer que la Nupes qui est aussi un opposant idologique et donc facile  combattre.

Mais je penses que c'est aussi pour a que le bluff risque de fonctionner : les seuls qui y trouvent de l'interet sont le RN donc la Nupes fera beaucoup pour l'viter. Le danger est que le "beaucoup" les fasse pencher du cot des traitres ce qui serait un dsastre pour la gauche.

La droite se frotte les mains et la rponse  la discussion est donc : non, les macronneries sont loin d'tre finies  ::calim2::

----------


## Ryu2000

> les pays dans lesquels l'extrme droite est ou a t au pouvoir vivent ou ont vcu des crises bien plus graves autant conomiquement que socialement que les dmocraties.


En Isral a va  ::P:  (tant que t'es pas palestinien)




> L'histoire nous a dmontr  de trs nombreuses reprises que l'extrme droite est un cancer.


a on peut le dire en remplaant droite par autre chose.
- Pol Pot 
- Kim Jong-il 
- Mao Zedong 
- Fidel Castro 
- Staline
- Tito
- H Chi Minh 

Je trouve l'expression "extrme droite" mauvaise, c'est un amalgame de plein de choses qui n'ont aucun rapport.
De mon point de vue, le parti national socialiste c'tait un parti de gauche, les gens ont trouv du boulot, il y a eu les premiers congs pays, les travailleurs pouvaient s'acheter une Volkswagen, etc.
Les ouvriers allemands se portaient beaucoup mieux en 1939 qu'en 1932.

Pendant un moment une partie de la France tait Allemande (juin 1940 - fin de 1944) :



> 1941 : Comits sociaux dtablissement mis en place par la Charte du travail sous Ptain.
> 1941 : Minimum vieillesse et Retraite par rpartition Loi du 1er janvier 1941 par le secrtaire d'tat Ren Belin, ancien leader CGT, sous le rgime de Vichy (Ptain).
> 1941 : Salaire Minimum Loi du 4 octobre 1941 contenue dans la Charte du Travail
> 1941 : Nationalisation des diffrentes caisses d'assurances sant qui deviendra  la Libration la Scurit Sociale.
> 1942 : La Loi du 28 juillet instaure la Mdecine du Travail obligatoire pour les entreprises de plus de 50 salaris. Sous Ptain.


Je ne connais pas bien Benito Mussolini, le fondateur du fascisme (c'est italien comme truc), je sais juste qu'il a cram symboliquement une dette.
Apparemment il vient du PS. (comme Mlenchon)




> de l'origine


a j'en sais rien, mais de toute faon, le RN d'aujourd'hui n'a plus rien  voir avec ses origines.
Vous avez une logique tribale, comme si la faute se transmettait de gnration en gnration.
Si le grand pre  fait une connerie, ce n'est pas au petit-fils d'en payer les consquences.

Quand la planche  billet tourne trop a fini par mettre un dictateur au pouvoir.
Vous devriez tre fch aprs la BCE, Junker, Von Der Leyen, etc.

Au final le parti "extrme" qui finira par prendre le pouvoir chutera, toute la faute lui sera mise dessus, alors que c'tait le fruit de plus de 40 ans de mauvaise gouvernance. On devrait en vouloir au PS,  LR,  LREM. Ce sont ces pantins qui ont mis en place toutes les conditions pour que a arrive. a fait 40 ans qu'ils prparent le terreau, a va tre fertile.

Par exemple ils ont tout fait pour qu'il y ait un maximum d'trangers qui ne s'intgrent pas, aujourd'hui a fait monter le score de Zemmour.
Alors que dans les annes 1980 les communistes disaient qu'on avait pas de travail, donc pas besoin de plus de main d'uvre.




> Et la manire de gouverner de Macron, une dissolution n'est pas imporbable ni impossible  forcer.


Je n'y crois pas, mais a me ferait marrer.
Ils vont avoir peur et ils vont voter dans le sens de Macron.
C'est a menace en fait, il est train de dire "soit vous faites toujours exactement ce que je veux, soit les extrmes prennent le pouvoir", c'est dangereux comme chantage.




> Le tout est de passer pour plus acceptable que lrem ou la droite... Ce qui aujourd'hui n'est pas gagn.


Les diffrentes gauches Franaises (il n'y a pas de rapport entre le PCF et EELV) devrait arrter de faire du socital et parlez de vrai sujets. Il faut pensez aux ouvrier, aux opratrice de caisse,  tous les travailleurs qui galrent. C'est a le social, c'est a la gauche.

Ce n'est pas en promettant :
- On va augmenter les taxes sur tous les carburants
- On va faire venir un maximum d'trangers qu'on intgrera pas
- On va trop en faire pour la cause LGBT
- On va mettre en place plein de lois contraignantes
- On va dpenser des milliards dans des oliennes allemandes
- On va imposer notre vision du fminisme
- On va vous forcer  acheter une voiture lectrique neuve
Que les gens vont se mettre  voter pour eux.

La plupart des gens en ont rien  foutre du socital. C'est pas a qui va amliorer leur conditions de vies.
Qu'ils proposent des solutions pour crer des emplois et rouvrir des usines, qu'ils proposent de nationaliser des entreprises stratgiques.
Qu'ils parlent de l'cart entre les riches et les pauvres, qu'ils critiquent les mdias, les banques et les grosses entreprises.

===
Bon aprs elles sont marrantes les gauches Franaises.
Il y a plein de combats :
Sandrine Rousseau vs. Yannick Jadot 
Sandrine Rousseau vs. Fabien Roussel
Sandrine Rousseau vs. Julien Bayou
Sandrine Rousseau vs. Jean Luc Mlenchon
Yannick Jadot VS Jean Luc Mlenchon
J'imagine que les cadres du PS se frittent entre eux ^^

Ou en rgle gnral :
LFI vs. PS
EELV vs. la terre entire (sauf LREM)

Pour la blague j'ai envie de dire "quand une personnalit politique de gauche commet une erreur, elle se fait principalement attaqu par d'autres personnalits politique de gauche", mais j'imagine que c'est pareil partout.

----------


## DevTroglodyte

> a on peut le dire en remplaant droite par autre chose.
> - Pol Pot 
> - Kim Jong-il 
> - Mao Zedong 
> - Fidel Castro 
> - Staline
> - Tito
> - H Chi Minh


Qu'il soit de droite, de gauche, du centre, de Mars... un dictateur reste un dictateur. 




> Je trouve l'expression "extrme droite" mauvaise, c'est un amalgame de plein de choses qui n'ont aucun rapport.
> De mon point de vue, le parti national socialiste c'tait un parti de gauche, les gens ont trouv du boulot, il y a eu les premiers congs pays, les travailleurs pouvaient s'acheter une Volkswagen, etc.
> Les ouvriers allemands se portaient beaucoup mieux en 1939 qu'en 1932.


On va pas refaire le dbat "est ce que les nazis sont de droite ou de gauche", j'espre ?? Il n'y a que les gens de l'extrme droite ou ayant des penchants pour qui osent nous sortir que le parti nazi est un parti de gauche...




> Je ne connais pas bien Benito Mussolini, le fondateur du fascisme (c'est italien comme truc), je sais juste qu'il a cram symboliquement une dette.
> Apparemment il vient du PS. (comme Mlenchon)


Il tait autant de gauche que Zemmour.




> a j'en sais rien, mais de toute faon, le RN d'aujourd'hui n'a plus rien  voir avec ses origines.
> Vous avez une logique tribale, comme si la faute se transmettait de gnration en gnration.
> Si le grand pre  fait une connerie, ce n'est pas au petit-fils d'en payer les consquences.


Le RN n'a fait qu'arranger un peu sa vitrine, derrire, a reste la mme chose qu'avant.




> Quand la planche  billet tourne trop a fini par mettre un dictateur au pouvoir.
> Vous devriez tre fch aprs la BCE, Junker, Von Der Leyen, etc.


Revois tes cours d'conomie, la planche  billets n'a pas mis Hitler ou Mussolini au pouvoir... La perte de confiance dans la monnaie, si. Et non, ce n'est pas forcment li au volume de monnaie en circulation (surtout que la quasi totalit de ladite monnaie ne sert qu' faire de la spculation, donc les impacts sur la vie relle sont limits)




> Au final le parti "extrme" qui finira par prendre le pouvoir chutera, toute la faute lui sera mise dessus, alors que c'tait le fruit de plus de 40 ans de mauvaise gouvernance. On devrait en vouloir au PS,  LR,  LREM. Ce sont ces pantins qui ont mis en place toutes les conditions pour que a arrive. a fait 40 ans qu'ils prparent le terreau, a va tre fertile.


Bah oui, il faut toujours un bouc missaire pour dtourner l'attention... a marche depuis l'antiquit.




> Ce n'est pas en promettant :
> - On va augmenter les taxes sur tous les carburants
> - On va faire venir un maximum d'trangers qu'on intgrera pas
> - On va trop en faire pour la cause LGBT
> - On va mettre en place plein de lois contraignantes
> - On va dpenser des milliards dans des oliennes allemandes
> - On va imposer notre vision du fminisme
> - On va vous forcer  acheter une voiture lectrique neuve
> Que les gens vont se mettre  voter pour eux.


Tu viens de dcrire la macronie, l.




> Qu'ils proposent des solutions pour crer des emplois et rouvrir des usines, qu'ils proposent de nationaliser des entreprises stratgiques.
> Qu'ils parlent de l'cart entre les riches et les pauvres, qu'ils critiquent les mdias, les banques et les grosses entreprises.


Qu'est ce que tu crois qu'on trouve dans le programme de LFI ? Au passage, le rapatriement des industries en France est compromis par la crise de l'nergie (ou plutot par la crise du march de l'nergie, merci les montages  la con de l'UE pour faire de la concurrence artificielle)

----------


## micka132

> Pas moi, ce serait prendre le risque d'avoir encore plus de frontistes dans l'assemble.
> L'extrme droite, moins on en a, mieux on se porte, d'autant plus en cette priode de conflit arme avec la Russie de Poutine.


Je ne comprendrais jamais cette haine qu'on les "antihaines". Je crois qu'il n'y a que le psychiatrie qui pourrait donner une rponse.

----------


## micka132

> Revois tes cours d'conomie, la planche  billets n'a pas mis Hitler ou Mussolini au pouvoir... La perte de confiance dans la monnaie, si. Et non, ce n'est pas forcment li au volume de monnaie en circulation (surtout que la quasi totalit de ladite monnaie ne sert qu' faire de la spculation, donc les impacts sur la vie relle sont limits)


Ah oui la fameuse planche  billet qui n'a en fait pas d'impact sur la vie relle, parce qu'elle n'alimente que la bourse.
Comme si les pargnants en bourse ne retirait jamais de ppte pour aller s'acheter une jolie villa, ou de jolie voiture. Ou bien encore comme si les entreprises ne se fournissaient pas en matire premire dont le prix est justement issue des spculations boursires. Donc oui, l'impression massive d'argent  forcement un impact sur la monnaie et donc sa confiance.
Tu as raison, il faut revoir les cours d'conomie, mais pour les ajuster car franchement la thorie dominante sur ce sujet mriterait amplement d'tre mis  jour!

----------


## DevTroglodyte

> Ah oui la fameuse planche  billet qui n'a en fait pas d'impact sur la vie relle, parce qu'elle n'alimente que la bourse.
> Comme si les pargnants en bourse ne retirait jamais de ppte pour aller s'acheter une jolie villa, ou de jolie voiture. Ou bien encore comme si les entreprises ne se fournissaient pas en matire premire dont le prix est justement issue des spculations boursires. Donc oui, l'impression massive d'argent  forcement un impact sur la monnaie et donc sa confiance.
> Tu as raison, il faut revoir les cours d'conomie, mais pour les ajuster car franchement la thorie dominante sur ce sujet mriterait amplement d'tre mis  jour!


Relis ce que j'ai crit... 

Accessoirement, le QE n'alimente pas les pargnes des particuliers.

----------


## micka132

> Relis ce que j'ai crit... 
> 
> Accessoirement, le QE n'alimente pas les pargnes des particuliers.


C'est toi qui ne lis pas. Le QE alimente d'abord l'pargnes des particuliers riches, puisqu'il participe  l'augmentation de leurs capitales. 
Ce capital se dverse de temps  autre dans l'conomie relle, en participant par exemple  l'inflation de l'immobilier.
Et si tu regardes bien, il va aussi dans la poche des moins riches via le crdit des banques qu'elles peuvent te fournir puisqu'elles ont rcupr du cash via le QE. 
Sans ce QE elles auraient moins d'argent disponible, donc prtables.
Par ailleurs tu glisses le terme de QE en remplacement de planche  billet dans ton propos initial, alors que justement mme ce QE tait soit disant une alternative pour ne pas utiliser la planche  billet. Quelques anne plus tard tout le monde se rend bien compte que c'est un mcanisme similaire.

Alors, de l  dire que c'est la seul raison  l'inflation, non, mais dire que a n'a pas d'incidence c'est une stupidit.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Revois tes cours d'conomie, la planche  billets n'a pas mis Hitler ou Mussolini au pouvoir...


Puisque c'est a, je vais commander puis lire le livre : "Adolf Hitler ou la vengeance de la planche  billets"  ::P: 
Si les allemands ont t capable de voter Adolf Hitler c'est que la situation conomique allait vraiment mal.
Si elle allait vraiment mal c'est en grande partie  cause de la planche  billet. (et  la faillite de la Kreditanstalt Bank)





> (surtout que la quasi totalit de ladite monnaie ne sert qu' faire de la spculation, donc les impacts sur la vie relle sont limits)


Arrtez de mentir, si  la base l'Allemagne ne voulait pas que la BCE fasse tourner la planche  billet c'est  cause du traumatisme qu'elle a subit dans les annes 1920.
Malgr l'Allemagne, la justice europenne autorise la BCE  actionner la planche  billets
Faire tourner la planche  billets ne sert  rien et c'est un danger pour l'inflation et la Bourse




> Qu'est ce que tu crois qu'on trouve dans le programme de LFI ?


Il faut que le parti remplace Melenchon par une personne plus prsentable.
Genre une jeune femme, fille d'ouvrier, qui avait un vrai travail avant de faire de la politique, quelqu'un qui pourrait tre populaire quoi.




> Au passage, le rapatriement des industries en France est compromis par la crise de l'nergie


Si on commence tout de suite et qu'on se dpche dans 10 ans on a des nouveaux racteurs nuclaire.




> merci les montages  la con de l'UE pour faire de la concurrence artificielle


C'est vrai qu'EDF prend cher, elle est oblig de vendre  perte des MWh (mgawatt-heure), puis d'en racheter  prix d'or sur les marchs.
Tout a afin que des entreprises qui ne produisent pas d'nergie puissent en vendre.  ::(: 
C'est horrible. C'est la philosophie de l'UE.

====
Bref,  cause de la finance, des banques centrales et des tats nous allons tous perdre notre patrimoine.
Les tats achtent des bons du trsor d'autre pays, un de c4 un pays va faire faillite et tout va se casser la gueule.

----------


## escartefigue

> a on peut le dire en remplaant droite par autre chose.
> - Pol Pot 
> - Kim Jong-il 
> - Mao Zedong 
> - Fidel Castro 
> - Staline
> - Tito
> - H Chi Minh


Je n'ai jamais dit que les dictatures communistes taient mieux, j'ai dit et le rpte que tous les pouvoirs issus de l'extrme droite sont un cancer, l'histoire le prouve, y compris notre histoire contemporaine




> De mon point de vue, le parti national socialiste c'tait un parti de gauche, les gens ont trouv du boulot, il y a eu les premiers congs pays, les travailleurs pouvaient s'acheter une Volkswagen, etc.
> Les ouvriers allemands se portaient beaucoup mieux en 1939 qu'en 1932.


C'est exactement le point de vue des Lepnistes... hasard ? 
Il faut savoir que Hitler et son rgime ont interdit les syndicats, pourchass, tortur et excut sans jugement les grvistes.
Il a aussi entre autres choses perscut et brul les tsiganes et les juifs dans les chambres  gaz
Et bien entendu musel toute opposition
Les premiers opposants d'Hitler taient la gauche dmocrate et les communistes
N'oublions pas la destruction des livres par le feu et la perscution des intellectuels et des chercheurs.
Quand on sait tout a, on voit  quel point vos affirmations sont absurdes et mme ignobles.





> Je ne connais pas bien Benito Mussolini, le fondateur du fascisme (c'est italien comme truc), je sais juste qu'il a cram symboliquement une dette.
> Apparemment il vient du PS. (comme Mlenchon)


Il en vient oui (du PS Italien), il en a t expuls, et a vir  l'extrme droite pour fonder le parti fasciste





> a j'en sais rien, mais de toute faon, le RN d'aujourd'hui n'a plus rien  voir avec ses origines.
> Vous avez une logique tribale, comme si la faute se transmettait de gnration en gnration.
> Si le grand pre  fait une connerie, ce n'est pas au petit-fils d'en payer les consquences.


En l'occurrence non pas le petit-fils, mais la fille.
Or, la fille a t biberonne par son pre depuis toujours, si les ides du pre avaient t insupportables, elle aurait quitt le parti depuis longtemps.
Plus encore, la fille Le Pen continue de frquenter Alain Soral, un rvisionniste condamn  plusieurs reprises. 
Et Marine Le Pen est en admiration pour Poutine, Bolsonaro et Orban  qui elle a fait des compliments depuis des annes, le premier tant d'ailleurs son banquier  qui elle doit tout.

----------


## micka132

> [...]Poutine[...], son banquier  qui elle doit tout.


Faudra un jour que l'on m'explique en quoi le fait d'avoir un prt dans une banque fait que tu sois redevable envers le gouvernement de son pays.
Si le PS fait un emprunt au crdit agricole, ils sont redevable  Manu?

Aprs on peut se dire que c'est forcment Poutine qui a pris son tlphone et oblig la banque  faire le prt. C'est possible, mais sans preuve on appelle a le complotisme. Je sais pas il parait que c'est pas bien...Ah je suis bte il y a des complotismes autoriss, et d'autres non.

----------


## Ryu2000

> un cancer, l'histoire le prouve, y compris notre histoire contemporaine


Si vous voulez, en ralit  a ne m'intresse pas.
Moi je veux juste virer l'quipe PS, UMP, LREM, EELV et toutes ces saloperies.
Je n'aime pas le RN, mais j'aime encore moins l'UMPS (parce qu'ils sont responsables de la situation, alors que le FN et le RN n'ont jamais rien fait puisqu'ils n'ont jamais eu de pouvoir).
J'ai plus peur des coupable rels que de l'pouvantail. Le RN ne reprsente rien, il dtourne l'attention.

Je suis plus du ct UPR. (ou n'importe quel parti politique qui lgalise correctement la culture et la vente du cannabis rcratif, j'aimerais bien faire autre chose qu'ingnieur  ::mouarf:: )

----------


## micka132

> Je n'ai jamais dit que les dictatures communistes taient mieux, j'ai dit et le rpte que tous les pouvoirs issus de l'extrme droite sont un cancer, l'histoire le prouve, y compris notre histoire contemporaine


C'est tellement con comme remarque que a ne peut venir que d'un mec de gauche franais d'aujourd'hui !
Comme si la droite ou la gauche n'tait pas quelque chose de contextuel. Comme si la gauche amricaine tait la mme que la gauche cubaine en tout temps. Comme si le programme de Mlenchon avait un quelconque rapport avec le programme d'Obama, ou encore que Le Pen fille serait plus  droite que Bush fils. 
Non franchement faut tre vraiment con pour avoir des cases transposables comme a  travers le temps et l'espace...

----------


## Mat.M

> C'est toi qui ne lis pas. Le QE alimente d'abord l'pargnes des particuliers riches, puisqu'il participe  l'augmentation de leurs capitales. 
> Ce capital se dverse de temps  autre dans l'conomie relle, en participant par exemple  l'inflation de l'immobilier.





> Revois tes cours d'conomie, la planche  billets n'a pas mis Hitler ou Mussolini au pouvoir...



faites-moi plaisir arrtez de fantasmer un instant !
Votre salaire que verse votre entreprise ( je suppose une socit de services informatiques ) il vient d'o ??  :8O:   :8O: 

La dfinition du QE la voil selon Wikipedia



> L'assouplissement quantitatif (en anglais : quantitative easing, abrg par QE dans cet article) dsigne un type de politique montaire par laquelle une banque centrale rachte massivement de la dette publique ou d'autres actifs financiers afin d'injecter de l'argent dans l'conomie et de stimuler la croissance


Le QE bref l'injection de liquidits dans l'conomie sert donc  stimuler l'conomie.
Sans ces injections de liquidits dans liquidits dans l'conomie les entreprises notamment les ESN par exemple ne pourraient pas emprunter suffisamment d'argent sinon  des taux d'intrt levs.
Parce que sans emprunter du cash pour le fond de roulement faut pas se faire d'illusions trs peu d'entreprises en France margent vritablement donc font de la marge bnficiaire.
Donc les entreprises sont contraintes via les banques ou les fonds d'investissements d'emprunter pour avoir de la trsorerie pour investir et augmenter les salaires et faire face  la comptition internationale.

En plus les besoins en liquidits sont normes pour financer l'conomie sans politique montaire pas de cration d'entreprise, pas d'argent frais pour financer les investissements.
Le CAC40 c'est 1500 milliards d'euros de chiffre d'affaire donc faut bien des milliards d'euros supplmentaires pour financer tout cela, non ?  :8O: 

Aprs je dis pas qu'effectivement il y a des bulles de rtention et l'pargne qu'il y a sur les livrets de Caisse d'Epargne et l'Assurance-Vie,l'pargne salariale c'est de l'argent qui dort dans des bas-de-laines et qui n'est pas en circulation.
Mettons 2000 milliards sur le livret A et Assurance-Vie c'est 2000 milliards de bloqus sur des comptes donc c'est de l'argent qui n'est pas destin au financement des entreprises.

Mais sans faire "tourner la planche  billet" pas possible de disposer d'argent frais pour les entreprises ou les finances publiques.
Aprs pour se qui d'imprimer des billets physiquement parlant et crer de la monnaie par du QE , la mga diffrence c'est que en 1939 l'impression de billets c'tait incontrlable sans trace comptable dans un livre de comptabilit ou bien avec des systmes informatiques.

----------


## micka132

> Le QE bref l'injection de liquidits dans l'conomie sert donc  stimuler l'conomie.
> .


Et donc avant a (~20ans) il n'y avait pas d'conomie ?
Le QE c'est une version  moderne de la planche billet, qui avait mauvaise presse parce quelle tait facilement utilis, non pas seulement  pour stimuler l'conomie mais pour masquer des disfonctionnement. Au final on retombe sur la meme chose...on ne stimule pas simplement, on injecte massivement pour ne pas que le chteau s'croule...sauf que c'est une fuite en avant qui n'a de fin qu'un dsastre lorsque a part en sucette. Devine  quel moment du processus on est?

Comme souvent ce n'est pas le principe qui pose forcment problme, c'est la quantit.

----------


## Mat.M

> Et donc avant a (~20ans) il n'y avait pas d'conomie ?


bonne question oui il y avait une conomie mais le tissu conomique c'tait le tissu d'entreprises petites et moyennes et pas suffisamment de multinationales.
Il y a quelques dcennies une entreprise faisait  peine 1 million de chiffre d'affaire aujourd'hui avec un million d'euros d'emprunts et de chiffres d'affaires vous ne pouvez pas faire grand chose car dsol d'crire un lieu commun mais sans capital de dpart vous ne pouvez pas embaucher suffisamment, vous n'avez pas assez pour payer les charges de l'entreprise.
Et maintenant les entreprises du CAC 40 font des milliards de CA donc les besoins en financements sont considrables.
Et puis concernant l'conomie franaise cela a pris du temps pour avoir des fonds d'investissements dignes de ce nom comme la BPI France.

C'est qu'entre 1980 et 2020 l'conomie franaise a chang totalement de dimension au cas o vous ne l'auriez pas remarqu...maintenant faut des montagnes de cash pour faire tourner une entreprise ne serait-ce que pour embaucher pour ouvrir des filiales  l'tranger.




> sauf que c'est une fuite en avant qui n'a de fin qu'un dsastre lorsque a part en sucette.


pourquoi est-ce une fuite en avant ? Si les emprunteurs ne remboursent pas et ne peuvent pas faire face  leurs chances de remboursement de leur dette oui le systme risque de s'effondrer ce qui n'est pas le cas pour le moment.
A partir du moment o le systme s'alimente de lui-mme il n'y pas de problmes

----------


## OrthodoxWindows

> J'ai bien aim le billet de Sophia Aram


C'est un billet de m****, et je pse mes mots. Rien n'est sourc, ce qui est acceptable si les sources sont justes, sauf que ce n'est pas le cas.




> Et bien maintenant je pense quon a la rponse, aprs Izioum, Boutcha, Irpin, Kherson, Kharkiv, Donetsk ou Marioupol, on sait ce que Poutine est venu faire en Ukraine : A peu prs la mme chose quen Syrie ou en Tchtchnie, il est venu commettre des crimes de guerre.
> 
> Bah parce quil est comme a Vladimir, les crimes de guerre cest son truc a et laccompagnement en fin de vie de ses opposants bien sr.


Visiblement, dans la tte de Aram, il y a le "bon" crime de guerre et le "mauvais" crime de guerre, vu les exactions commises au Vietnam, en Afghanistan, en Irak et en Serbie. J'en oublie probablement. De plus, la Syrie est cite ; pas de chance, des pays occidentaux ont en mme temps bombard la Syrie ; la Russie et les Occidentaux avaient les mmes objectifs ; lutt contre l'tat islamique. La seule diffrence, c'tait le positionnement vis--vis de Bachar-Al-Assad, mais cela ne change rien au regard du droit international (c'est un positionnement politique).




> On peut aussi en profiter pour dtendre Jean-Luc Mlenchon qui ds le lendemain de linvasion, nous faisait part de ses angoisses  lide de fournir des armes  lUkraine :
> 
> Croyez-vous que lUkraine soit en tat aujourdhui de rsister  la Russie, tout le monde sait que non, la guerre sur le terrain est perdue, donc o iraient toutes ces armes, cest pas comme a quil faut sy prendre. 
> 
> Alors, mme sil aurait t plus prudent de laisser les ukrainiens se faire massacrer, maintenant quils semblent avoir une toute petite chance de dfendre leur nation, leur souverainet, et leur droit  lautodtermination, je propose quon rassure Mlenchon qui visiblement se faisait plus de mouron pour le sort des armes livres que pour les ukrainiens bombards


Tiens c'est marrant, Aram semble avoir oubli que plus une guerre est longue, plus elle est meurtrire. Justement, Jean-Luc Mlenchon a voulu diminuer le nombre de victimes, pas l'inverse. Et la souverainet/droit  lautodtermination jaillit comme par magie, alors quau sein de l'Union europenne, c'est cens tre la mal absolue, le nationalisme, le fascisme...




> Il est comme a Jean-Luc, il est souvent du ct de celui qui colle les baffes.


Cela est assez grave, Sofia Aram accuse publiquement Jean-Luc Mlenchon de dfendre la Russie, ce qui est un procs d'intention, voire de la diffamation.




> Mme si je reconnais que manquer de courtoisie envers son principal fournisseur de gaz nest pas sans consquences. Surtout quand on a dcid de fournir des armes  ceux quil a choisi denvahir.


Cette phrase n'a aucun sens ; qui est le fournisseur principal de gaz de qui ???? Pas de la France en tout cas, puisque c'est la Norvge.

Problme peut-tre europen, mais pas franais. Comme cette phrase sous-entend un problme franais, c'est *de la dsinformation.*




> Malgr ses 20 % dimportation, la France fait partie des trois pays dEurope qui dpendent le moins du gaz naturel russe. Juste en-dessous se trouvent la Slovnie avec 12 % dimportation et le Royaume-Uni avec 7 %. A contrario, lAllemagne importe 51 % de gaz  la Russie et la Finlande, 97 % !





> Mais quand jentends des dputs du Rassemblement National et de la France Insoumise nous expliquer que cette guerre nest pas la ntre, quon ferait mieux de soccuper de nos factures ou de les envoyer  Ursula Von der Leyen parce que cet hiver, cest nous qui allons souffrir, je me dis quil y a quand mme quelque chose qui cloche.


Correction : _Mais quand jentends des dputs de l'opposition nous expliquer que..._ En gros, seul Macron a raison, les autres sont des trolls au service de Poutine  ::aie:: .
Mme en faisant abstraction de cela, cette phrase dsinforme, car le problme des factures en France n'est pas majoritairement li au conflit russo-ukrainien.

Je rappelle :




> LInstitut National de la Statistique et des tudes conomiques (INSEE) a publi une tude sur les diffrents modes de chauffage en rsidence principale. Malgr un cot de consommation plus lev que les autres sources dnergie, cest bien le chauffage lectrique qui prdomine dans le parc locatif priv franais, avec un taux dquipement avoisinant les 46 %, contre 31 % pour les rsidences principales franaises, au global, derrire le chauffage au gaz. Voici donc,  titre indicatif, les grandes lignes de la rpartition des solutions de chauffage au sein des rsidence principales en France :
> 
>     Chauffage au gaz : 38 %
>     Chauffage lectrique : 31 %
>     Chauffage au fioul : 16 %
>     Autres solutions de chauffage (bois, gothermie, etc.) : 10 %
>     Chauffage urbain : 5 %


Sur la production de l'nergie, notamment l'lectricit :




> la suite de la mise en place du programme nuclaire, la production franaise d'nergie primaire est passe de 514 TWh en 1973 (dont 9 % de nuclaire)  1 423 TWh en 2020 (dont 75 % de nuclaire). Elle est en baisse de 8,7 % en 2020 par rapport  2019, ce qui sexplique par le recul de la production nuclaire (- 11,3 %,  1 072 TWh), affecte par de nombreuses indisponibilits au sein du parc, le contexte pandmique ayant entran des retards dans les maintenances programmes, et galement, dans une moindre mesure, par la fermeture de la centrale de Fessenheim. La production nuclaire retombe ainsi  un niveau qui navait pas t observ depuis la fin des annes 1990. L'extraction d'nergies fossiles a fortement dclin jusqu'au milieu des annes 2000 et est dsormais marginale avec larrt de lextraction de charbon et de gaz naturel. La production d'origine renouvelable (olien, biocarburants, biogaz...) progresse rgulirement depuis le milieu des annes 2000 (voir partie 3).


Pour llectricit, la production par le gaz est minime. Pour le chauffage, c'est 38%. Comme seuls 20% du gaz naturel achet par la France est Russe, cela ne fait pas beaucoup de foyers concerns, surtout que c'est possible pour la France d'acheter une partie des 20% ailleurs (par exemple, dans d'autres pays ne respectant pas les droits de l'homme, mais respectant les dirigeants occidentaux). Pour le ptrole c'est pareil : https://www.insee.fr/fr/statistiques/2119697. Ha oui, mais "la Libert  un prix" selon notre prsident. La libert de quoi du coup ???? Puisque ce n'est la libert vis--vis de Poutine que pour les 20% de gaz naturel (gaz naturel qui ne reprsente que 38% du chauffage des foyers franais), et pour les 3% de ptrole.




> Plus je les entends insister sur linflation, la baisse du pouvoir dachat, le manque de chauffage et tous les sacrifices qui pseront sur nous,  commencer par les plus dmunis sans jamais parler du drame qui se droule en Ukraine... Et plus jai limpression quils imaginent quon fait tout a, juste pour que les ukrainiens aient la joie de s'amuser  faire la guerre avec nos armes.


Cette phrase se fonde sans surprise sur les mensonges prcdents. Comme les sacrifices "qui pseront sur nous" ne sont lis au conflit russo-ukrainien que de manire minoritaire, cette phrase est totalement absurde. 




> Cest pas du tout comme si les ukrainiens taient en train de payer le prix fort pour arrter celui qui a ramen la guerre en Europe.


Idem. Et au passage, ce n'est pas du tout comme si l'OTAN avait ramen la guerre en Europe (en Serbie). Sauf  considrer les sparatistes albanais comme lgitimes. Mais de ce cas, pourquoi les sparatistes pro-russes du Dombass seraient-ils illgitimes ?




> Alors oui, on peut regretter avec tous les pacifistes qui fustigent le soutien  lUkraine que lon nait pas choisi de faire une grande marche pour la paix ou une confrence internationale en sadressant au petit cur qui bat dans la poitrine body build de Vladimir Je me demande sil nest pas temps de prendre la mesure de lenjeu et de se prparer  payer le prix pour arrter celui qui comme le dit la prsidente de la commission europenne devra bien finir un jour par tre jug.


C'est vrai que les belliqueux genres BHL valent bien mieux... Aram semble avoir oubli le discours de Dominique de Villepin sur l'Irak. La dfinition du terme pacifiste, c'est quelquun qui *refuse* la guerre, y compris la guerre en Ukraine. Et toutes les guerres depuis le dbut du sicle dernier ont t provoques par les prcdentes. Giono doit se retourner dans sa tombe.

 titre personnel, je considre que les soutiens au gouvernement ukrainien sont complices des consquences de la guerre. Cela est un dilemme ancien, personne n'a de solution miracle  cela, mais ici, on a affaire  quelqu'un qui mlange le nationalisme et la protection des civiles, alors que cela n'a rien  voir, voir s'oppose, comme dans ce conflit. Entre nationalisme et pacifisme, c'est sr qu'il faut choisir. Aram est pour le nationalisme en Ukraine, mais ne peu du coup pas tre pour la protection des populations, et vice-versa.

Pour rsum, Sophia Aram :

- Passe en revue les crimes de guerre russe en omettant les crimes de guerre occidentaux, et rcris l'histoire de la guerre en Syrie (par sous-entendu).
- Diffame publiquement Jean-Luc Mlenchon
- Ment/dsinforme  propos de la dpendance de la France  la Russie sur le plan nergtique.
- Soutiens Macron sur la base de ses mensonges prcdents
- Associe abusivement le nationalisme ukrainien  la protection des populations ukrainiennes.

----------


## OrthodoxWindows

> C'est tellement con comme remarque que a ne peut venir *que d'un mec de gauche franais d'aujourd'hui !*
> Comme si la droite ou la gauche n'tait pas quelque chose de contextuel. Comme si la gauche amricaine tait la mme que la gauche cubaine en tout temps. Comme si le programme de Mlenchon avait un quelconque rapport avec le programme d'Obama, ou encore que Le Pen fille serait plus  droite que Bush fils. 
> Non franchement faut tre vraiment con pour avoir des cases transposables comme a  travers le temps et l'espace...


Non, ici c'est plutt d'un mec d'aujourd'hui *qui se croit  gauche*. Mme si il dfend certaines ides  l'antithse de la gauche.
Aprs, pas besoin d'attaquer personnellement, dire qu'une remarque est cone est acceptable (et je suis d'accord ici), mais dire que la personne derrire est cone est autre chose... (je dit bien _dire_, tout le monde pense ce qu'il veut).

Sinon, je suis totalement d'accord avec vous.

Pour appuyer votre propos : c'est le parti rpublicain amricain (si si, le fameux partie raciste et suprmatiste) qui tait abolitionniste au XIXme sicle, plus que le parti dmocrate. Ou encore, un certain mouvement de dfense des droits civiques des afro-amricains tait eugniste, au mme titre les pires mouvements suprmacistes blancs. Ce genre de fait prouve que l'histoire des ides est un sujet trs complexe, beaucoup plus que sur le plateau de BFMWC. Ce qui compte, c'est l'histoire des ides politiques, car une ide qui existe sur le prsent uniquement n'existe pas. Et valuer une ide uniquement sur un dogme prsent risque justement d'amener  des ides totalitaire et extrmiste, y compris d'extrme droite.

Aprs sur l'histoire du RN, c'est l'ternelle sujet...

Ce qui est intressant, c'est l'exemple italien depuis une semaine : pour l'instant, Giorgia Meloni semble dcider d'une politique pro-europenne et mondialiste. Cela ne change rien aux origines fascistes du parti, mais cela pose question sur le bien-fond du "progressisme europen-mondialiste"...

----------


## sanderbe

Bonsoir,




> C'est vrai que les belliqueux genres BHL valent bien mieux... Aram semble avoir oubli le discours de Dominique de Villepin sur l'Irak. La dfinition du terme pacifiste, c'est quelquun qui *refuse* la guerre, y compris la guerre en Ukraine. Et toutes les guerres depuis le dbut du sicle dernier ont t provoques par les prcdentes. Giono doit se retourner dans sa tombe.
> 
>  titre personnel, je considre que les soutiens au gouvernement ukrainien sont complices des consquences de la guerre. Cela est un dilemme ancien, personne n'a de solution miracle  cela, mais ici, on a affaire  quelqu'un qui mlange le nationalisme et la protection des civiles, alors que cela n'a rien  voir, voir s'oppose, comme dans ce conflit. Entre nationalisme et pacifisme, c'est sr qu'il faut choisir. Aram est pour le nationalisme en Ukraine, mais ne peu du coup pas tre pour la protection des populations, et vice-versa.
> 
> Pour rsum, Sophia Aram :
> 
> - Passe en revue les crimes de guerre russe en omettant les crimes de guerre occidentaux, et rcris l'histoire de la guerre en Syrie (par sous-entendu).
> - Diffame publiquement Jean-Luc Mlenchon
> - Ment/dsinforme  propos de la dpendance de la France  la Russie sur le plan nergtique.
> ...


Juste pour rappel : Ukraine, Moldavie, Balkans sont des zones gographiques ou rgne la pgre / mafia ... Trs lis  la mafia russe ! On peut aussi en remettre un couche avec la Roumanie, Hongrie, Bulgarie voisines ^^ 

Donc bon si les occidentaux aiment soutenir des pays qui les attaquent informatiquement ^^ Faut vraiment tre maso  :8O:

----------


## pmithrandir

Sanderbe...

L'influence Russe en Roumanie... Je demande des preuves.

Ce pays est pour moi extrmement hostile  la Russie. 
Adhsion  l OTAN, culture europenne et pas slave, trs mauvais souvenir des incursions russes de l histoire...

Image trs bonne de l Europe...

Les multiples dclarations de poutine prtendant prendre Bucarest en 2 jours n'ont pas aid  redorer l'image des russes.

----------


## DevTroglodyte

> Le QE bref l'injection de liquidits dans l'conomie sert donc  stimuler l'conomie.


L'achat de dette publique par la BCE s'est fait sur le march secondaire. Donc rachat de dette dj existante et dans le portefeuille des banques/fonds. Et c'est rare que le pognon qui circule dans ce march revienne dans l'conomie relle. C'est cens inciter les banques  continuer de faire des prts aux gens, mais trangement, elles prfrent investir en bourse.

----------


## Pyramidev

Aujourd'hui, La Bajon a publi une vido humoristique de 2 minutes. Pour critiquer le recrutement en job dating d'enseignants non forms, La Bajon tend la logique  d'autres professions :

----------


## virginieh

> Faudra un jour que l'on m'explique en quoi le fait d'avoir un prt dans une banque fait que tu sois redevable envers le gouvernement de son pays.
> Si le PS fait un emprunt au crdit agricole, ils sont redevable  Manu?


C'est plus selon moi qu'aller chercher des fonds  l'tranger pour des politiciens pose question. On critiquait aussi les relation Sarkosy/Khadafi aussi, ce qui ne l'a pas empch de se retourner contre lui.
Ca pose aussi question du financement de Macron, qui n'a jamais voulu donner la liste de ceux qui y ont contribu.

----------


## pmithrandir

Je pense que nous avons plusieurs questions.

Le lien entre une banque et un pays est normalement inexistant... Mais pour celle l on voit qu'elle est possde par Gazprom... La mme socit qui sert de bras arm au Kremlin en ce moment. Y voir un instrument du pouvoir n'est pas trange en soit.

Il faut aussi rappeller que cette situation est l'hritage d'une difficult relle pour emprunter en France pour le RN qui pose de srieuses questions de dmocratie. Une banque ne devrait pas tre autorise a juger les ides politiques de ses emprunteurs mais uniquement leur capacit  rembourser. Pour le RN vu ses scores lectoraux cette capacit est trs forte.

Pour Macron, je ne crois pas qu'un seul parti politique donne la liste de ses donateurs couvert par plusieurs secrets (fiscal, opinion, vote, ...)
En tout cas pas sans l'accord de ces personnes.
Mme personnes qui n'ont pas pu financer a plus de 7500 euros sa campagne normalement.

----------


## pmithrandir

Autre message pour un autre sujet.

Aujourd'hui dans le monde plusieurs analyses de la situation actuelle en France.

De tous les articles j'en retire que
L'UE est beaucoup plus populaire qu'il y a 8 ans. La guerre et le COVID ont resserr les rangs autour de cette institution. Peut tre que les multiples rponses europennes ont galement donn des exemples plus concrets que les normes et rglements communs qui sont utiles mais pas super sexy.

LFI est extrmement mal vu dans le pays en terme de communication et de stratgie parlementaire. Leur buzz permanent ne semble pas avoir l'effet escompt. Le RN s'en sort bien mieux avec ses dputs polics qui font plus respectable.
On pourra pondr cela par l'effacement des verts et du PS qui sont inaudible. Faut il faire du buzz ngatif pour tre cout a gauche... Possible.  Ou alors c'est pas manque d'ides en accord avec les attentes des franais.

Macron n'est pas spcialement bien vu non plus avec le manque de concessions largement dnoncs par les rpondants.



Avec la rforme du chmage et celle des retraites qui arrive..  je pense que a va encore plus se fracturer dans les prochains mois.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Le lien entre une banque et un pays est normalement inexistant...


Dans l'idal a devrait se passer comme a, malheureusement la ralit est dcevante :



Les assurances et les banques ont demandes  Bruno Lemaire que la dette Franaise soit index sur l'inflation.
Il a dit "D'accord, tout ce que vous voulez" et il l'a fait. Il est tellement corrompu qu'il pourrait finir  la BCE

Les charges de la dette nous tuent.
La charge de la dette de nouveau proccupante
Une grosse partie du budget de l'tat part l dedans.




> L'UE est beaucoup plus populaire qu'il y a 8 ans.


O ?
Ils font des sondages  propos de a ?

Il me semble que dans certains pays comme l'Italie et l'Allemagne il y a de plus en plus de gens qui sont trs mcontents de l'UE.

===========
EDIT :
Eric Dupond-Moretti estime que sa dmission  nest pas  lordre du jour 
Dommage
Avec un peu de chance il a tort.

a rappelle un truc :
Aprs la mise en examen dAlexis Kohler, cette archive dEmmanuel Macron est exhume



> *Dans le principe, un ministre doit quitter le gouvernement lorsquil est mis en examen* . Prononce le 2 mars 2017, cette phrase dEmmanuel Macron lui revient tel un boomerang aprs la mise en examen dAlexis Kohler, secrtaire gnral de llyse, mis en cause pour prise illgale dintrts dans lenqute sur ses liens avec larmateur MSC.


Dupond-Moretti, Kohler... Macron veut montrer qu'il ne cde pas  la pression des juges 



> Ce lundi 3 septembre, par un malheureux concours de circonstances, *on a appris que le ministre de la Justice Eric Dupond-Moretti, mis en examen depuis juillet 2021 pour "prise illgale d'intrts"*, tait renvoy devant la Cour de justice de la Rpublique - *une premire pour un garde des Sceaux en exercice*, lequel a immdiatement form un pourvoi en cassation, suspensif. Puis que le secrtaire gnral de l'Elyse, Alexis Kohler, tait mis en examen pour prise illgale d'intrt dans l'enqute sur ses liens avec l'armateur MSC.


Dans notre systme "dmocratique", rien n'oblige un prsident  respecter ses promesses.

----------


## escartefigue

> Je n'aime pas le RN, mais j'aime encore moins l'UMPS (parce qu'ils sont responsables de la situation, alors que le FN et le RN n'ont jamais rien fait puisqu'ils n'ont jamais eu de pouvoir)


Sauf que...

d'une part le terme "UMPS" est une invention de Jean Marie Le Pen, seuls ses supporters l'utilisent encored'autre part le FN a dj dirig des communes, un  bien triste bilan en a t tir,  commencer par la culture et les services publics mis en pices

----------


## sanderbe

Bonjour, 




> C'est plus selon moi qu'aller chercher des fonds  l'tranger pour des politiciens pose question. On critiquait aussi les relation Sarkosy/Khadafi aussi, ce qui ne l'a pas empch de se retourner contre lui.
> Ca pose aussi question du financement de Macron, qui n'a jamais voulu donner la liste de ceux qui y ont contribu.





> Sauf que...
> 
> d'une part le terme "UMPS" est une invention de Jean Marie Le Pen, seuls ses supporters l'utilisent encored'autre part le FN a dj dirig des communes, un  bien triste bilan en a t tir,  commencer par la culture et les services publics mis en pices


Il est trs facile de torpiller un parti politique en disant qu'il n'a fait que de la merde ... Quand la majorit politique au dessus lui coupe les vivre ...

C'est un peu  l'image du patron qui dit  son subalterne de manager, qu'il fait de la merde en lui ayant au pralable coup les vivres ^^

L'attaque contre le RN est juste de la mauvaise fois

----------


## virginieh

> Sauf que...
> [*]d'une part le terme "UMPS" est une invention de Jean Marie Le Pen, seuls ses supporters l'utilisent encore


Oui il faut dire En Marche maintenant  ::mouarf:: 



> [*]d'autre part le FN a dj dirig des communes, un  bien triste bilan en a t tir,  commencer par la culture et les services publics mis en pices


Pendant les lgislative il y avait des candidats RN qui avaient t interrogs sur les services publics et les vidos avaient t mises en ligne tellement leur rponses avaient t ... (2 seconde je cherche un mot plus gentil que pathtiques) ... difiantes

----------


## Ryu2000

> d'une part le terme "UMPS" est une invention de Jean Marie Le Pen, seuls ses supporters l'utilisent encore


Admettons que ce soit vrai, qu'est-ce que a peut me foutre ?
Vous connaissez l'inventeur de chaque expression ou comment a se passe ?
Si le pire des salauds de l'histoire de l'humanit dit un truc intressant on peut le garder, ce qui veut dire que je pourrais mme reprendre une expression de zelensky ou de bhl (thoriquement). L'important ce n'est pas qui a popularis l'expression, l'important c'est l'ide.

D'aprs moi le PS, l'UMP et LREM font la mme politique et "UMPS" a sonne bien.
Sarkozy, Hollande, Macron font exactement la mme merde. Ils sont soumis  l'UE et aux USA.

Continuez de vivre dans la peur du RN comme un franc-maon, si a vous fait plaisir, moi a ne m'intresse pas.
Je trouve qu'il est beaucoup plus constructif de critiquer le pouvoir en place qu'un pouvantail.

====
Cet article m'intresse par contre :
Prise illgale dintrts, viol, emplois fictifs Cinq proches de Macron fchs avec la justice



> Entre les annonces de la mise en examen dAlexis Kohler et du renvoi en procs dEric Dupond-Moretti ce lundi, on peut le dire : le prsident de la Rpublique a le chic pour bien sentourer. Lib liste pour vous cinq personnalits toujours en poste et qui, pourtant, sont sous le coup dune procdure judiciaire.


J'aime bien quand les mdias attaque le pouvoir. C'est leur boulot en principe.

----------


## escartefigue

> Si le pire des salauds de l'histoire de l'humanit dit un truc intressant on peut le garder, ce qui veut dire que je pourrais mme reprendre une expression de zelensky ou de bhl (thoriquement). L'important ce n'est pas qui a popularis l'expression, l'important c'est l'ide.


Oui, je me souviens qu'encore trs rcemment vous faisiez l'loge du nazisme, rien ne vous arrte
voir ici :



> De mon point de vue, le parti national socialiste c'tait un parti de gauche, les gens ont trouv du boulot, il y a eu les premiers congs pays, les travailleurs pouvaient s'acheter une Volkswagen, etc.
> Les ouvriers allemands se portaient beaucoup mieux en 1939 qu'en 1932.






> J'aime bien quand les mdias attaque le pouvoir. C'est leur boulot en principe.


Non pour les mdia d'information, leur travail c'est d'informer, ni dans la complaisance, ni dans la critique systmatique, nuance

----------


## Ryu2000

> l'loge


Je n'ai fais l'loge de rien du tout.
J'ai donn des dtails vrifiable, je ne parle pas de l'ensemble. En plus je n'ai parl que de la priode 1933-1939.
Dites vous que l'Allemagne des annes de 1933  1945 est un puzzle de 10 000 pices, et que je me concentre sur 2 pices. (Il y a vraiment eu du social)

Dans les annes 1930 les allemands ont forcment fait quelque chose de positif  un moment donn, vu que le pays est ressuscit.
Hjalmar Schacht, le banquier d'Adolf Hitler, tait un gnie
On peut trouver du positif quasiment partout si on ne regarde pas l'ensemble.




> leur travail c'est d'informer


Dans ce cas les mdias font rarement leur boulot correctement.
Ils ne sont jamais suffisamment neutre et ils prsentent rarement plusieurs points de vue.
Il faut multiplier les angles de vues pour bien comprendre.

----------


## micka132

> On peut trouver du positif quasiment partout si on ne regarde pas l'ensemble.


Tu voudrais pas non plus que les gens prennent du recul et qu'ils arrtent les cases binaires, gentils mchants.

----------


## escartefigue

> Je n'ai fais l'loge de rien du tout.
> J'ai donn des dtails vrifiable, je ne parle pas de l'ensemble. En plus je n'ai parl que de la priode 1933-1939.
> Dites vous que l'Allemagne des annes de 1933  1945 est un puzzle de 10 000 pices, et que je me concentre sur 2 pices. (Il y a vraiment eu du social)


Oui ne rvler qu'une toute petite partie du puzzle, celle la plus sduisante, est une mthode bien connue pour cacher le reste.





> Dans ce cas les mdias font rarement leur boulot correctement.
> *Ils ne sont jamais suffisamment neutre et ils prsentent rarement plusieurs points de vue.
> Il faut multiplier les angles de vues pour bien comprendre.*


Comme par exemple ne pas prsenter seulement les 0,01 % de positif du nazisme et oublier volontairement les 99,99% ngatifs, comme la torture, les excutions en masse y compris d'enfants, les dportations, les spoliations, les privations de libert...


Si ce n'tait pas si srieux, a ferait rire tellement c'est incohrent
Ryu2000 : l'arroseur arros !

----------


## sanderbe

Bonjour




> Je n'ai fais l'loge de rien du tout.
> J'ai donn des dtails vrifiable, je ne parle pas de l'ensemble. En plus je n'ai parl que de la priode 1933-1939.
> Dites vous que l'Allemagne des annes de 1933  1945 est un puzzle de 10 000 pices, et que je me concentre sur 2 pices. (Il y a vraiment eu du social)
> 
> Dans les annes 1930 les allemands ont forcment fait quelque chose de positif  un moment donn, vu que le pays est ressuscit.
> Hjalmar Schacht, le banquier d'Adolf Hitler, tait un gnie
> On peut trouver du positif quasiment partout si on ne regarde pas l'ensemble.
> 
> Dans ce cas les mdias font rarement leur boulot correctement.
> ...


Hitler tait communiste . "Volkswagen" , dite la "voiture du peuple". C'est de l'idologie communiste.
Staline tait capitaliste . Avoir un tat riche et puissant , c'est de l'idologie libral.

----------


## micka132

> Comme par exemple ne pas prsenter seulement les 0,01 % de positif du nazisme et oublier volontairement les 99,99% ngatifs, comme la torture, les excutions en masse y compris d'enfants, les dportations, les spoliations, les privations de libert...


Et si tu prends un Napolon, c'est combien les pourcentages? C'est combien le pourcentage de "pourriture" pour avoir mis l'Europe  feu et  sang, c'est combien le pourcentage de "coolitude" pour avoir 2 sicles plus tard tout un tas de chose qui rglemente encore notre quotidien?
A partir de quel seuil on ne peut pas s'inspirer des "bonnes" choses (ni mme les mentionner) parce que fatalement on va tomber dans les "mauvaises" ?
Une telle foie dans l'humain me laisse songeur...

----------


## escartefigue

> Et si tu prends un Napolon, c'est combien les pourcentages? C'est combien le pourcentage de "pourriture" pour avoir mis l'Europe  feu et  sang, c'est combien le pourcentage de "coolitude" pour avoir 2 sicles plus tard tout un tas de chose qui rglemente encore notre quotidien?
> A partir de quel seuil on ne peut pas s'inspirer des "bonnes" choses (ni mme les mentionner) parce que fatalement on va tomber dans les "mauvaises" ?
> Une telle foie dans l'humain me laisse songeur...


C'est incroyable cette constance chez les supporters des extrmistes, plutt que de dfendre leurs idoles avec des choses positives, ils cherchent pire ailleurs.
C'est sans doute parce que c'est trop difficile de trouver du positif.
Qui a dit que Napolon, Staline, Pol Pot, Khadafi, Franco et autres n'ont rien fait de mal, certainement pas moi, mais a ne ddouane aucunement les Nazi pour ce qu'ils ont commis.
Ce qui distingue les nazis des autres, c'est la rigueur, l'obstination, l'organisation mise en place pour arriver  leurs fins, et aussi le nombre de victimes rarement atteint, quoi que sur ce chapitre, Staline leur dispute la victoire

----------


## sanderbe

Bonsoir




> C'est incroyable cette constance chez les supporters des extrmistes, plutt que de dfendre leurs idoles avec des choses positives, ils cherchent pire ailleurs.
> C'est sans doute parce que c'est trop difficile de trouver du positif.
> Qui a dit que Napolon, Staline, Pol Pot, Khadafi, Franco et autres n'ont rien fait de mal, certainement pas moi, mais a ne ddouane aucunement les Nazi pour ce qu'ils ont commis.
> Ce qui distingue les nazis des autres, c'est la rigueur, l'obstination, l'organisation mise en place pour arriver  leurs fins, et aussi le nombre de victimes rarement atteint, quoi que sur ce chapitre, Staline leur dispute la victoire


Tu sais dans la doctrine communiste de Karl Marx , la religion c'est l'opium du peuple ^^ Donc tout ce qui est a envoyer au goulag ... On l'envoie , religieux compris. 

A un moment les extrmes se rejoignent ^^

----------


## totozor

> Hitler tait communiste . "Volkswagen" , dite la "voiture du peuple". C'est de l'idologie communiste.
> Staline tait capitaliste . Avoir un tat riche et puissant , c'est de l'idologie libral.


Je suis dsol mais on ne peut pas se limiter au nom que l'on donne aux choses pour dir ce qu'elle sont:
Sinon le FSD de tesla est un pilot auto : Full Self-Driving
la core du nord : Rpublique populaire dmocratique de Core
la chine est communiste : Rpublique populaire de Chine



> La rpublique est un mode d'organisation d'un pays dans lequel le pouvoir est exerc par *des* reprsentants de la population, *gnralement lus*, et o le chef d'tat n'est pas hrditaire et *n'est pas le seul  dtenir le pouvoir*

----------


## pmithrandir

Ne seriez vous pas en train de troller ensemble sur un sujet assez ininterressant ?

----------


## micka132

> Qui a dit que Napolon, Staline, Pol Pot, Khadafi, Franco et autres n'ont rien fait de mal, certainement pas moi, mais a ne ddouane aucunement les Nazi pour ce qu'ils ont commis.


Mais qui les ddouanes? Ce que je te reproche c'est de te voiler la face sur des choses potentiellement positives au motif que le rsultat global est trop horrible. Le problme c'est qu'on se coupe d'une partie de l'histoire, sur comment en est-on arriver l, et ensuite des actions misent en place qui peuvent tre bnfiques sur certains sujets.

Par ailleurs dans ta liste il n'y a pas un Bush par exemple. Ce mec a ordonn le massacre d'un pays (Biden est en grande partie responsable galement) avec un bon gros mensonge comme argument. Rsultat ~1 million de morts directs et indirects, une dstabilisation totale de la rgion, avec probablement un impact sur la formation de l'EI. Et qu'a t-il fait de bien? On cherche. Pourtant il ne figure pas dans ta liste de crevure de l'histoire. 
Pourquoi? Parce qu'il n'est pas estampill dictateur. Il n'y a aucune autre raison  ce reflexe pavlovien, et mme si aprs coup tu vas faire gnagnagna oui c'est un salop aussi, mais je vais pas mettre la liste de tous les salops. Non bien sr, le reflexe pavlovien c'est de sortir une liste sans rflchir, et cette liste c'est ce que l'on t'a dsign.

Et c'est exactement ce qui me gne, empcher la rflexion de manire globale sur certains sujets au nom d'une idologie quelconque au risque de passer  cot de chose intressante.

----------


## escartefigue

Encore une interprtation hasardeuse : o ai-je prtendu faire la liste exhaustive des tortionnaires ? Nulle part, ce serait d'ailleurs impossible.
Le sujet n'est pas l, le sujet est de sciemment ne prsenter que le cot positif d'une personne ou d'un systme (en l'occurence le nazisme) alors que ce cot positif n'est qu'une infime partie des actions de cette personne ou de ce systme et que tout le reste est ignoble, horrible, immonde, terrifiant. 
C'est de la dsinformation par omission. 

Surtout quand cette dsinformation est utilise par celui-l mme (en l'occurrence Ryu2000) qui accuse les mdia de ne pas prsenter les opinions contradictoires, alors l, je m'insurge ! 
C'est l'hpital qui se fout de la charit.

Et encore plus quand cette dsinformation concerne le nazisme, ce que l'humanit a produit de pire dans toute son histoire.

----------


## micka132

> Et encore plus quand cette dsinformation concerne le nazisme, ce que l'humanit a produit de pire dans toute son histoire.


C'est un avis parmi tant d'autre. Va demander au Nord Corren ce qu'ils en pensent. D'une manire globale, au plus le temps passe au plus le moindre carnage sera important. Il y a 2000 ans tu pouvais raser des villes entires [...] 1000 morts? Il n'empche que la volont tait la mme.

----------


## sanderbe

Bonjour, 




> Je suis dsol mais on ne peut pas se limiter au nom que l'on donne aux choses pour dir ce qu'elle sont:
> Sinon le FSD de tesla est un pilot auto : Full Self-Driving
> la core du nord : Rpublique populaire dmocratique de Core
> la chine est communiste : Rpublique populaire de Chine


Les comparaisons que j'ai avanc sont volontairement faites pour faire ragir. 

Dans le fond , le rgie nazi tait contre des idologies politiques, religieuses, culturelles, des orientations politiques, sexuelles . Les communistes aussi contre idologies politiques et culturelles .

D'un ct on envoyait les gens dans des camps de concentration, de l'autre dans des goulags.  

C'est juste des rgimes immondes tous les deux.

----------


## micka132

> C'est juste des rgimes immondes tous les deux.


Oui, il y a mme des dmocraties qui apportent la paix et l'amour sur terre, pendant que d'autre dmocratie ne font que brasser de l'argent dans leurs coins.
Comme quoi un mme "modle" n'implique pas du tout les mmes actions. Mais a quand tu t'attaches qu' des lments de langage sans regarder le dtail, tu ne peux pas le voir! Et donc on pourra continuer comme toujours avec les gentils et les mchants. Il n'y a aucune raison pour que a change.

----------


## ABCIWEB

Pour en revenir  notre sujet initial, un peu d'humour avec Waly Dia:



Selon Mdiapart *une quarantaine* d'affaires judiciaires en cours concernent des membres du gouvernement. Parmi les plus connus, Dupond-Moretti pour prise illgale d'intrts, Alexis Kohler secrtaire gnral de lElyse et bras droit de Macron pour prise illgale d'intrts, Olivier Dussopt ministre du travail charg de la rforme du chmage et du plein emploi  pour... prise illgale d'intrts (de mme que Lecornu ministre des Armes, Damien Abad ancien ministre des Solidarits accus de deux viols), sans oublier notre ministre de l'intrieur Darmanin non voqu dans cette chronique et lui aussi accus de deux viols.

3 minutes 42 secondes de franche rigolade. 

On rigole bien mais il n'en reste pas moins que cela montre  quel point nous sommes gouverns par des ripoux. On bat des records avec le gouvernement Macron, dont on se demande d'ailleurs au passage quels intrts il peut tirer de son  lobbyisme pro Uber, de mme que de ses relations privilgies avec McKinsey auquel il confie des missions grassement payes (parfois sans suite) alors que l'tat possdait la plupart du temps les comptences ncessaires, et ces deux entreprises, de surcroit, ne payent quasiment pas d'impts en France. Un vrai sans faute mafieux.

Mais nous sommes habitus avec Macron, de sorte que tout le monde trouve cela quasi normal, sans intrt. C'est la routine et le bon peuple sidr ne parle maintenant plus que des affaires extrieures  ce gouvernement, puisque la corruption est tacitement accepte et fait maintenant partie intgrante de notre systme de gouvernance. 

Je termine par une note d'humour : on ne s'tonne de rien, d'autant plus que l'on savait bien ds le dpart, que confier des intrts publics  un banquier, c'est comme faire garder ses enfants par un pdophile.

----------


## escartefigue

> On rigole bien mais il n'en reste pas moins que cela montre  quel point nous sommes gouverns par des ripoux. On bat des records avec le gouvernement Macron.


Que nenni : souvenons-nous des annes Chirac et le nombre incroyable d'affaires toutes enterres successivement, ce qui n'a nullement empch l'intress d'tre rlu. 
 croire que l'lecteur Franais,  l'instar de l'lecteur Levalloisien, adore la corruption, la forfaiture et le mensonge.
En mme temps, la rivale tait Le Pen Marine, elle aussi emptre dans un grand nombre d'affaires (emplois fictifs, fraude fiscale, dtournement de fonds publics...) dont le programme politique est aussi aberrant que changeant (un coup je sors de l'euro, un coup j'y reste) et dont l'adoration pour les despotes (Orban, Poutine, Bolsonaro...) est sans limite.

----------


## pmithrandir

L lecteur n'a pas toujours le choix.

Si l'on regarde a la dernire prsidentielle, les candidats se sont dmarqu sur le programme... Jamais sur la probit.

Pour battre Macron, on voit bien que partir trop a droite ou trop a gauche tait vou  l chec. MLP et JLM l'ont bien montr.

La France se gagne au centre depuis toujours.

La seule manire tait de proposer peu ou prou une organisation centriste aussi... Mais avec des gens un peu plus intgre.

Les autres stratgies ne servent qu' fabriquer des idiots utiles qui vont affaiblir leur propre camp jusqu' l liminer du second tour... Et lui retirer toutes chances au second.

Macron contre MLp et JLM c'tait gagn d'avance pour lui.

Macron contre Pcresse, Jadot ou mme Hidalgo... Pas si sr... On ne parle alors que de personnalit et de nuances politique... Et la Macron le banquier Jupiter aurait eu du soucis  se faire parce que justement une partie non ngligeable de la population ne l'aime pas.

----------


## Jon Shannow

Pierre, le problme c'est que changer Macron pour Jadot, Hidalgo ou Pcresse c'est changer de couleur de voiture mais la voiture. En gros, c'est bonnet blanc et blanc bonnet. 
Je crois qu'une partie des gens l'ont compris, et c'est pourquoi ces 3 partis (EELV, PS et LR) ont fait des scores si minables (EELV tirant son pingle du jeu par le vote des personnes sensibles  l'cologie et qui n'ont pas encore compris que EELV n'a d'cologique que le nom et la couleur).

Les gens voulant rellement du changement ont vot LFI ou RN (une bonne partie votant RN non pour l'idologie fasciste, mais parce qu'ils se sentent flouer par la gauche avec ses ides migratoires).

----------


## pmithrandir

Bien sr... Mais des le dbut ces 2 partis n'avaient aucune chances.

La Nupes aux prsidentielles avec un programme moins changeant a passait sans soucis.

Et on le voit dans tous les pays europens ou les extrmes prennent de l ampleur. Au final a permet de garder le mme type de personnes au pouvoir.


Croire que les gens veulent un changement radical c'est faux. Ils veulent inflchir dans une direction... 

En ce sens la somme des comportements individuels volue assez peu. En tout cas pas  a la vitesse de chaque choix personnel.

----------


## ABCIWEB

> Que nenni : souvenons-nous des annes Chirac et le nombre incroyable d'affaires toutes enterres successivement, ce qui n'a nullement empch l'intress d'tre rlu.
>  croire que l'lecteur Franais,  l'instar de l'lecteur Levalloisien, adore la corruption, la forfaiture et le mensonge.
> En mme temps, la rivale tait Le Pen Marine, elle aussi emptre dans un grand nombre d'affaires (emplois fictifs, fraude fiscale, dtournement de fonds publics...) dont le programme politique est aussi aberrant que changeant (un coup je sors de l'euro, un coup j'y reste) et dont l'adoration pour les despotes (Orban, Poutine, Bolsonaro...) est sans limite.


Que nenni : il faut comparer des choses comparables. D'une part bon nombre de ces affaires concernaient le financement des partis politiques, c'est  dire sans enrichissement personnel, et quand bien mme certaines d'entre-elles ont profit directement  certains lus (dont Chirac lui-mme), je te mets au dfi de trouver une priode de l'histoire rcente o une *quarantaine de membres du gouvernement taient simultanment* concerns par des affaires judiciaires en cours d'instruction.

Comme tu le disais prcdemment: 



> C'est incroyable cette constance chez les supporters des extrmistes, plutt que de dfendre leurs idoles avec des choses positives, ils cherchent pire ailleurs.
> C'est sans doute parce que c'est trop difficile de trouver du positif.


Et l'on est bien d'accord que Macron est un extrmiste si j'en juge par ta dfinition:



> Prtendre s'intresser au peuple tout en voulant baisser les impts est l'un des nombreux mensonges de l'extrme droite.


Ou tout au moins admettons que la droite Macroniste/LR et l'extrme droite ont de trs nombreux points communs, c'est  faire peur. Aussi je ne suis pas tonn que l'on puisse s'intresser au partis extrmistes de tous bords puisque le gouvernement actuel tient lui-mme des propos extrmistes,  commencer par sa thorie du ruissellement qui consiste ni plus ni moins  baisser les impts des plus riches en prtendant que les retombes seront bnfiques pour le peuple, ce que pourtant tu dnonces quand il s'agit de l'extrme droite.

A ce que je sache, Chirac n'a jamais fait du lobbying pour des entreprises trangres qui de surcroit ne payent pas d'impt en France. Ni n'a jamais parl de thorie du ruissellement. Et je n'ai pas non plus souvenir qu'une quarantaine de membres de son gouvernement aient t simultanment mis en cause dans des affaires judiciaires. Je ne l'ai pas non plus entendu insulter les parlementaires, comme Macron quand pour dfendre son pote Benalla il a rpondu "s'il y a un coupable c'est moi... qu'ils viennent me chercher". On ne peut pas non plus comparer le nombre d'amputs lors des manifestations sous les deux mandats, ni l'explosion des violences policires. Et Chirac n'a jamais dit en public "Ca m'en touche une sans faire bouger l'autre" mme si on lui prte cette expression qu'il disait en apart. 

Bref tout est pire et tu cherches  tout prix  excuser Macron pour sa politique extrmiste (nolibralisme chevill au corps assorti de violences policires) et ses discours provocants dignes des extrmistes... tout en prtendant t'opposer aux extrmes. Ce discours contradictoire n'a pas de sens et favorise la monte des extrmes en banalisant en mme temps la brutalit, les insultes, l'injustice et la corruption. Tu tentes le diable en protgeant Macron.

----------


## Pyramidev

> une *quarantaine de membres du gouvernement taient simultanment* concerns par des affaires judiciaires en cours d'instruction


D'ailleurs, c'est peut-tre pour a qu'ils veulent dmanteler la police judiciaire.

Actualit : Le directeur de la PJ de Marseille ric Arella dmis de ses fonctions, plusieurs manifestations

J'aime bien comment Nicolas Dupont-Aignan a comment cette actualit (5 minutes) :

----------


## escartefigue

> Que nenni : il faut comparer des choses comparables. D'une part bon nombre de ces affaires concernaient le financement des partis politiques, c'est  dire sans enrichissement personnel, et quand bien mme certaines d'entre-elles ont profit directement  certains lus (dont Chirac lui-mme), je te mets au dfi de trouver une priode de l'histoire rcente o une *quarantaine de membres du gouvernement taient simultanment* concerns par des affaires judiciaires en cours d'instruction.


 cette poque, il y avait a minima les personnalits suivantes, toutes inculpes ou condamnes, sans parler des affaires simplement enterres.

Charles Pasqua (ministre de lIntrieur et condamn  deux reprises) ;Robert Pandraud (ministre de la Scurit publique et inculp pour dtournement de fonds publics)Grard Longuet (ministre de la Dfense, impliqu dans de nombreuses affaires, dont l'affaire Karashi)Franois Lotard (ministre de la Dfense, idem)Alain Jupp (1er ministre notamment)Claude Guant (collaborateur de Pasqua puis de Sarkozy)Jean Tibri, successeur de Chirac  la mairie de Paris, impliqu lui aussi dans des affaires de faux lecteurs qui concernaient galement Jacques Chirac
Son pouse Xavire Tibri, a elle aussi t condamne dans cette affaire et dans d'autres (notamment un rapport bidon factur 270 000 francs)Jacques Toubon (ministre de la Justice)
Cette liste n'est videmment pas exhaustive.
Certains se souviennent sans doute de Jacques Toubon, alors ministre de la Justice de Chirac, ayant envoy un hlicoptre pour tenter de rcuprer un procureur de la rpublique suppos docile afin de protger les Tibri de la justice. Un grand moment de justice !

Bref, Macron n'a rien invent.

----------


## Pyramidev

Aujourd'hui, il y a eu une nouvelle vido sur la chane LUCID d'Olivier Berruyer. Il s'agit d'une entrevue trs intressante (comme d'habitude) de Myret Zaki, une journaliste conomique :



Voici les ides principales :
 6m55 : On voit les chiffres officiels de l'inflation dans les pays europens et aux tats-Unis. Dans chaque pays, l'inflation est minimise, car il y a pas mal de choses qui n'entrent pas dans le calcul. Les inflations relles sont le double de celles affiches. Cette minimisation sert  prsenter de bons chiffres devant les investisseurs internationaux pour qu'ils acceptent d'acheter de la dette.
 18m00 : Ceux qui ont investi en bourse ont compens l'inflation. L'inflation est trs ingale selon la catgorie sociale.
 21m08 : On voit l'volution de la masse montaire.
 23m10 : L'euro et le dollar ont baiss par rapport  l'or.  23m41, on voit l'volution des valeurs des monnaies par rapport  celle de l'or.
 29m55 : Le taux de pauvret est minimis dans tous les pays dvelopps. Le PIB n'est pas un bon indicateur de bien-tre. Plusieurs autres indicateurs sont cits.
 33m10 : Avec la finance de l'ombre (_shadow banking_), les risques financiers ont t dcupls depuis 2008.
 37m00 : On voit l'volution des salaires aux tats-Unis. Ceux des 1 % les plus riches ont explos depuis 1980. Nous sommes dans une ploutocratie. Le capital des plus riches ruisselle dans les partis politiques pour maintenir ce systme ingalitaire.
 42m50 : Aux tats-Unis, le taux d'imposition des 400 familles les plus riches est arriv en dessous de celui des 50 % les plus pauvres. Les politiciens au pouvoir, sous l'influence des lobbys, ne luttent pas contre les paradis fiscaux.
 49m29 : On voit l'volution des chiffres du chmage en France. Actuellement, selon le critre sur lequel on se base, cela reprsente 2,2 millions de personnes (selon le BIT) ou 3,2 millions de personnes (catgorie A) ou 6,2 millions de personnes (les inscrits  Ple Emploi). En pourcentage, cela reprsente 7,5 % (selon le BIT) ou 10,7 % (catgorie A) ou 20,8 % (les inscrits  Ple Emploi). C'est avec les chiffres du BIT (Bureau International du Travail) que l'on parle de l'volution du chmage dans les principaux mdias.
 57m54 : La discussion porte sur les rapports annuels d'entreprises comme Google puis sur l'influence des 1 % les plus riches.
 1h03m30 : Les ides qui gagnent sont souvent des ides finances. Les bonnes informations sur les chiffres de l'inflation et du chmage ne sont pas diffuses sur les principaux mdias. Le 4e pouvoir (le pouvoir mdiatique) ne joue pas son rle de contre-pouvoir.
 1h15m44 : Les grands mdias font de la propagande. Il ne faut pas confondre la propagande et le mensonge. Les mdias ne s'en prennent pas  leurs actionnaires.  1h20m13, on voit une belle citation de Xavier Niel.

----------


## ABCIWEB

> cette poque, il y avait a minima les personnalits suivantes, toutes inculpes ou condamnes, sans parler des affaires simplement enterres.
> 
> Charles Pasqua (ministre de lIntrieur et condamn  deux reprises) ;Robert Pandraud (ministre de la Scurit publique et inculp pour dtournement de fonds publics)Grard Longuet (ministre de la Dfense, impliqu dans de nombreuses affaires, dont l'affaire Karashi)Franois Lotard (ministre de la Dfense, idem)Alain Jupp (1er ministre notamment)Claude Guant (collaborateur de Pasqua puis de Sarkozy)Jean Tibri, successeur de Chirac  la mairie de Paris, impliqu lui aussi dans des affaires de faux lecteurs qui concernaient galement Jacques Chirac
> Son pouse Xavire Tibri, a elle aussi t condamne dans cette affaire et dans d'autres (notamment un rapport bidon factur 270 000 francs)Jacques Toubon (ministre de la Justice)
> Cette liste n'est videmment pas exhaustive.
> Certains se souviennent sans doute de Jacques Toubon, alors ministre de la Justice de Chirac, ayant envoy un hlicoptre pour tenter de rcuprer un procureur de la rpublique suppos docile afin de protger les Tibri de la justice. Un grand moment de justice !
> 
> Bref, Macron n'a rien invent.


Je parlais de membres du gouvernement, Tibri n'a jamais fait partie du gouvernement. L'affaire Karashi concernait des retro commissions autorises jusqu'en 2000 pour faciliter des contrats bnficiant aux entreprises franaises. Certes certains politiques en ont abus, pour financer entre autre la campagne lectorale de Balladur, mais sur le plan thique, on est trs loin des prises illgales d'intrt d'un Alexis Kohler qui n'ont rien  voir ni de prs ni de loin avec les intrts de la France. Et de mme les emplois fictifs de la mairie de Paris qui en ralit travaillaient pour le RPR n'taient pas pour le seul bnfice d'une personne en particulier.

Je ne dis pas que ces affaires n'taient pas rprhensibles, je dis qu'elles ne sont pas comparables. Et puis tu cites des affaires qui de part leurs multiples imbrications (Karachi, emplois fictifs, et plus globalement le financement des partis politiques) ont ncessairement impliqu de nombreuses personnalits, contrairement aux affaires actuelles qui concernent la corruption des membres du gouvernement pour leurs propres intrts et qui sont chacune distinctes. Au total cela fait beaucoup plus d'affaires aujourd'hui.

Ce n'est pas que je veuille dfendre Chirac, mais c'est aprs lui que se sont systmatiss, le mpris du peuple, la stigmatisation des populations les plus dfavorises, la dgradation acclre des services publics, et une politique ingalitaire qui ne se cache plus pour revendiquer l'appauvrissement de l'ensemble de la population au profit de l'oligarchie. Il symbolise donc une poque charnire aprs quoi la politique ouvertement nolibrale de ses successeurs a produit ses effets dvastateurs, ncessairement accompagne par des violences policires pour tenir la population et dcourager les manifestations. 

Effectivement Macron n'a rien invent, mais il a redfini les rgles de ce qui est acceptable. S'ajoute  cela une arrogance particulirement dtestable, l aussi pire que les autres, y compris qu'un Sarkozy qui avait initi la tendance. Auparavant les franais s'indignaient pour une bavure policire, aujourd'hui elles sont trs frquentes et font partie intgrante du systme de gouvernance. De mme pour le nombre d'affaires diffrentes qui concernent directement les membres de son gouvernement. Faut dire aussi que la nomination d'un ministre de l'intrieur accus de deux viols a donn des ailes aux autres... et a, seul Macron l'a fait. Donc non, ce n'est pas pareil. Les affaires existantes avant lui ne l'excusent en rien de faire pire  tous les niveaux.

----------


## pmithrandir

https://www.lemonde.fr/idees/article...5032_3232.html

En rsum il y relve l'implantation ancienne et profonde des rseaux influence russes en Europe.

2 moyens d'actions sont utiliss principalement

Le financement et l'encouragement des extrmes
La corruption de certaines personnes clefs au pouvoir.


La limite de l'analyse tient au fait qu'il accuse Fillon sans preuves...ce qui ressemble un peu a de la chasse aux sorcires.

Mais pour le reste, je pense que son analyse est plutt juste.
Sachant qu'il cite le prt du RN comme exemple, mais que ce n'est pas le seul moyen que peu avoir une puissance pour promouvoir des ides.
Participation dans des mdias, utilisations de la force des rseaux sociaux pour pousser tel ou tel candidat a l'idologie plus favorable.

Si vous prvoyez d'envahir un pays... Mieux vaut s'opposer  un pacifiste convaincu qu' un militaire en reconversion.

Au passage il souligne aussi que les chinois font la mme chose.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Sachant qu'il cite le prt du RN comme exemple


Ils ont d'abord essay d'emprunter de l'argent ailleurs.
Le FN dvoile les lettres de refus de prt de quatre banques



> Dans ces documents figurent aussi 15 lettres par lesquelles le FN sollicite des emprunts  des banques (BNP, Bred, CIC, deux lettres au Crdit Agricole, Crdit Mutuel, UBS, JP Morgan Chase Bank, ING Direct, Banque Espirito Santo et de la Vntie, BBVA, Barclays, Banco Santander, Banque Postale, LCL).


Si une banque europenne leur avait accord un prt, ils n'auraient pas t contraint d'aller voir une banque Russe




> Participation dans des mdias, utilisations de la force des rseaux sociaux pour pousser tel ou tel candidat a l'idologie plus favorable.


Ce sont surtout les USA qui font a.
Par exemple, en France les algorithmes US ont mis Macron en avant.
Ce ne sont pas des russes qui contrlent Twitter, Facebook, Google, YouTube, Wikipdia, etc.

Macron suit les ordres d'un cabinet de conseil et il ne me semble pas que McKinsey soit Russe.
Les USA c'est aussi les ONG de George Soros qui financent plein de projets louche partout dans le monde.

====
On subit une propagande forte en ce moment.
Les mdias essaient d'instaurer une ambiance de guerre froide.

La Russie veut juste rcuprer des villes  l'Est de l'Ukraine, elle ne veut pas aller plus loin.
On devrait essayer d'viter la guerre au lieu de faire escalader la situation comme l'UE est en train de le faire.

----------


## virginieh

> Et l'on est bien d'accord que Macron est un extrmiste si j'en juge par ta dfinition:


Puis si on s'loigne des clivages gauche/droite qui veulent plus dire grand chose, on peut trouver une autre chelle pour classer les partis.
Par exemple le systme de gouvernement :
Dictateur : Un seul dcideur, c'est le modle des monarchies et des partis extrmistes de droite comme de gauche.  (Et on pourrait le dire de Macron qui a dit plusieurs fois que d'aprs lui les franais veulent un roi, et il laisse parfois transparaitre que c'est comme cela qu'il se voit)
Oligarchie : Un groupe de dcideur. C'est le systme qu'on a en France actuellement. Parce que les candidats aux lections sont filtrs par les partis eux mmes et/ou les mdias et les modes de scrutins biaiss. Mais avec les cultes de la personnalits des candidats qui sont de plus en plus mises en avant. (on y trouve aussi les dictatures religieuses)
Dmocratie : le pouvoir appartient au peuple via ses reprsentants (la mthode de slection des reprsentants peut vite faire passer dans le groupe au dessus). C'est ce qu'on apprends qu'on est en France 
Anarchie : le pouvoir n'appartient plus  l'tat mais globalement  une dmocratie directe. Je connais pas beaucoup d'exemple de a. A part l'Espagne juste avant la 2nde guerre mondiale.
Tous ces modles peuvent tre des rpubliques  partir du moment o il y a des lections.

En France comme dans beaucoup de pays, dont la France on reste dans des oligarchies et beaucoup de os partis voudraient bien passer  un niveau encore plus extrme, et d'aprs plusieurs interventions de Macron, il en fait parti.
Dans ce sens la c'est dingue le nombre d'extrmiste qui sont proches du pouvoir en France

----------


## Gunny

> https://www.lemonde.fr/idees/article...5032_3232.html
> 
> En rsum il y relve l'implantation ancienne et profonde des rseaux influence russes en Europe.
> 
> 2 moyens d'actions sont utiliss principalement
> 
> Le financement et l'encouragement des extrmes
> La corruption de certaines personnes clefs au pouvoir.
> 
> ...


Oui c'est pas vraiment un secret, mais honntement je reste choqu de voir  quel point nous sommes vulnrables  une subversion d'un pays tranger.

----------


## escartefigue

> La Russie veut juste rcuprer des villes  l'Est de l'Ukraine, elle ne veut pas aller plus loin.
> On devrait essayer d'viter la guerre au lieu de faire escalader la situation comme l'UE est en train de le faire.


Non mais serieux... 
C'est honteux

----------


## fredinkan

> Non mais serieux... 
> C'est honteux


Je pense qu'il vient de perdre le (vraiment trs) peu de crdibilit qu'il pouvait encore lui rester avec cette sortie...




> La Russie veut juste rcuprer des villes  l'Est de l'Ukraine, elle ne veut pas aller plus loin.
> On devrait essayer d'viter la guerre au lieu de faire escalader la situation comme l'UE est en train de le faire.


Donc si la Belgique veut attaquer la France pour rcuprer Lille ou si l'Allemagne veut attaquer la France pour rcuprer les quelques villes d'Alsace, faut les laisser faire car "il faut viter la guerre" ? 
Si on rapproche a de chez toi, t'en penses quoi ? Et si en plus tu habites ces villes, t'en penserait quoi ? ...

Pour moi ce que tu viens de dire est aussi srieux que a: https://www.watson.ch/digital/spass/...mit-referendum

----------


## Jon Shannow

@fredinkan, je ne comprends pas l'allemand...  ::aie::

----------


## Ryu2000

> Donc si la Belgique veut attaquer la France pour rcuprer Lille


Si la France torture les gens qui vivent  Lille depuis des annes oui.
Le rgime ukrainien torture des ukrainiens pro russes depuis des annes. La Russie ne fait que de rpondre  la provocation ukrainienne.

Il y a des populations  l'Est de l'Ukraine qui veulent devenir Russe et elles aimeraient arrter de se faire attaquer par le rgime ukrainien.

Vous avez envie de mourir pour l'Ukraine ?
Parce que pas moi.
Si j'ai bien compris votre logique, vous prfrez qu'on aille  la guerre mondiale, qu'il y ait probablement plus de 100 millions de morts, juste parce que 4 villes veulent devenir Russe ?
Qu'est-ce que a peut vous faire que Donetsk, Louhansk, Zaporijjia et Kherson deviennent Russe ?

Je ne vais plus parler de a, parce que vous ne comprendrez jamais. En plus certains pensent comme des rpublicains et a m'nerve.

----------


## behe

Il est vrai que la Russie est connue pour sa defense des droits de l'Homme ...
Torture, goulags, assassinat des opposants...

----------


## el_slapper

> Si la France torture les gens qui vivent  Lille depuis des annes oui.
> Le rgime ukrainien torture des ukrainiens pro russes depuis des annes. La Russie ne fait que de rpondre  la provocation ukrainienne.


Mensonges et billeveses.

----------


## David_g

> Je ne vais plus parler de a, parce que vous ne comprendrez jamais. En plus certains pensent comme des rpublicains et a m'nerve.



C'est quoi "penser comme un rpublicain" ?

----------


## fredinkan

> Si la France torture les gens qui vivent  Lille depuis des annes oui.
> Le rgime ukrainien torture des ukrainiens pro russes depuis des annes. La Russie ne fait que de rpondre  la provocation ukrainienne.


Rpondre  un acte illgal (et immoral) par un autre acte illgal (et immoral) est vu, au sens des valeurs de nombreux habitants de pays europens, au mieux comme de la stupidit, au pire comme de l'ingrence dgueulasse.
Tu le critique sur les actions amricaines de ces dernires annes. Si tu veux rester cohrent, il faut galement le critiquer sur les actions de la Russie.




> Il y a des populations  l'Est de l'Ukraine qui veulent devenir Russe et elles aimeraient arrter de se faire attaquer par le rgime ukrainien.


C'est pour a qu'il faut faire des rfrendums, mais le faire de faon transparente, sans intervention russe ni ukrainienne (comprendre pouvoir central ukrainien) et avec des observateurs externes.
Si on te braque pendant le vote, tu vas voter pour ce qu'on te demande... Mme si en tant en scurit ici tu penses l'inverse...




> Vous avez envie de mourir pour l'Ukraine ?
> Parce que pas moi.
> Si j'ai bien compris votre logique, vous prfrez qu'on aille  la guerre mondiale, qu'il y ait probablement plus de 100 millions de morts, juste parce que 4 villes veulent devenir Russe ?
> Qu'est-ce que a peut vous faire que Donetsk, Louhansk, Zaporijjia et Kherson deviennent Russe ?


Jusqu' prsent l'Europe n'a rpondu qu'en terme d'aide  l'Ukraine en rponse  la violation des traits internationaux, notamment certains de traits de l'ONU dont la Russie est membre et dans laquelle elle a d'ailleurs un droit de veto. L'aide de l'Europe n'a pas dpass le cadre lgal desdits traits en terme de d'aide (comprendre par l que la Russie ne peut pas dire que l'Europe est entre en guerre aux ctx de l'Ukraine)




> Je ne vais plus parler de a, parce que vous ne comprendrez jamais. En plus certains pensent comme des rpublicains et a m'nerve.


Ce n'est pas une histoire de comprendre ou ne pas comprendre.
Bien sr que les actions Ukrainiennes de 2014  2022 ont pos de nombreux problmes dans le Donbass. De mme qu'il y a certainement des actes rprhensibles qui ont t commis par certains groupes arms ukrainiens. Cependant ceci n'excuse en rien les actions de la Russie.

Mme s'il y eu ingrence amricaine en Ukraine en 2014 (avec toutes les histoires concernant Hunter Biden qui sont souvent les "preuves" avances par certaines groupes sur internet), cette dernire n'a ni t ouvertement prouve, ni n'est sortie d'un cadre lgal au sens des traits internationaux.

Le problme de l'Ukraine date d'un manque de discussion Europenne lors de l'effondrement du bloc sovitique, on en est l car de nombreux acteurs politiques ont prfr ne pas intervenir par peur de ne pas tre rlus, que ce soit d'un ct comme de l'autre, si leurs actions pouvaient leur porter un quelconque prjudice personnel dans leur pays (je parle ici de chaque pays impliqu - mme indirectement, pas juste des pays de l'ex-bloc eux-mmes).

Si tu veux un autre exemple de ce qu'un manque de diplomatie peut produire, je te laisse aller regarder du ct du Sahara Occidental... La grosse diffrence c'est que l'Ukraine est une terre extrmement riche en terme de ressources naturelles et stratgiquement intressante tant en terme militaire que gopolitique.

----------


## ABCIWEB

> Le problme de l'Ukraine date d'un manque de discussion Europenne lors de l'effondrement du bloc sovitique, on en est l car de nombreux acteurs politiques ont prfr ne pas intervenir par peur de ne pas tre rlus, que ce soit d'un ct comme de l'autre, si leurs actions pouvaient leur porter un quelconque prjudice personnel dans leur pays (je parle ici de chaque pays impliqu - mme indirectement, pas juste des pays de l'ex-bloc eux-mmes).


Houla tu t'aventures sur un terrain glissant, hors de la propagande officielle qui nous dit en rsumer: "Poutine est fou et pis c'est tout". Sans parler de rlections, j'ai vu dernirement une vido qui, de mme, parlait d'un manque de vision de l'UE suite  l'effondrement du bloc sovitique. Pour ne pas multiplier les hors sujets dans ce topic je te rponds ici dans le topic spcialement ddi  la crise en Ukraine.

----------


## Pyramidev

Actuellement, la difficult voire l'impossibilit de s'approvisionner en carburant provoque de la frustration et de la colre chez les automobilistes franais.

La Macronie, dont la principale mission est d'empcher le plus possible le ruissellement du capital des plus riches vers le reste du peuple, encourage  diriger la colre du peuple vers les grvistes. Par exemple, Aurore Berg, qui est prte  dire n'importe quoi, qualifie la grve de la CGT de "grve prventive".

LFI, de con ct, tente de diriger cette colre vers la politique d'Emmanuel Macron. Ils ne sont pas aussi visibles, donc je relaie un coup de gueule de Mathilde Panot (premire vido : extrait jusqu' 1m46) et une argumentation de Jean-Luc Mlenchon (deuxime vido : extrait qui dure environ 10 minutes entre 4m49 et 15h02) :

----------


## ONTAYG

> La Macronie, dont la principale mission est d'empcher le plus possible le ruissellement du capital des plus riches vers le reste du peuple


Je pense que tu dlires l un peu trop extrme comme argumentation, plus les gens gagnent plus ils remplissent les caisses de l'tat, donc c'est tout son intrt qu'une boite prive qui fasse des bnfices les restituent  leurs employs.

----------


## virginieh

> Je pense que tu dlires l un peu trop extrme comme argumentation, plus les gens gagnent plus ils remplissent les caisses de l'tat, donc c'est tout son intrt qu'une boite prive qui fasse des bnfices les restituent  leurs employs.


Si bien sur on par du principe que les dirigeants n'iraient pas contre l'intrt de l'Etat en prfrant distribuer des aides ponctuelles qu'il faudra rembourser plus tard, plutt que de faire augmenter les salaires des travailleurs. Ni produire des niches fiscales pour profiter aux plus riches/ aux plus grandes entreprises.  

Aprs est ce que ces principes sont respects c'est une autre question.

----------


## pmithrandir

> Je pense que tu dlires l un peu trop extrme comme argumentation, plus les gens gagnent plus ils remplissent les caisses de l'tat, donc c'est tout son intrt qu'une boite prive qui fasse des bnfices les restituent  leurs employs.


Pourquoi veux tu qu'un politicien soit content que les caisses de l'tat se remplissent ?
Ce n'est pas leur salaire qui augmente.

Le politicien a mme intrt au contraire, dpenser plus qu'il ne le devrait pour garantir sa rlection suivante.
Au passage, il enrichie ses amis les banques qui prtent  l'tat.

Donc non, je ne vios pas du tout pourquoi ca serait une finalit en soit.

----------


## ONTAYG

> Pourquoi veux tu qu'un politicien soit content que les caisses de l'tat se remplissent ?


C'est moins de soucis de trsorerie et ils peuvent lcher du lest.




> Ce n'est pas leur salaire qui augmente.


Les dputs viennent d'avoir une bonne augmentation comme les fonctionnaires, ce qui pose un problme, les dputs sont des fonctionnaires ou des lus ?

Car le rouquin ne travaillait pour grer son divorce et la prsidente  dit que c'tait un lu donc pas pareil, mais si ils ont une augmentation comme les fonctionnaires ils doivent rendre des comptes sur leurs prsence et leurs travailles non ?

----------


## virginieh

> mais si ils ont une augmentation comme les fonctionnaires ils doivent rendre des comptes sur leurs prsence et leurs travailles non ?


Ils ne sont pas fonctionnaires ils en ont aucun des inconvnients (devoir rendre des comptes, avoir un casier judiciaire vierge, ...), mais une partie de leur salaire est base sur le point d'indice des fonctionnaires. Ainsi quand ils augmentent les salaires des fonctionnaires les leurs augmentent aussi mcaniquement, mais pas tout comme a, ils peuvent quand mme s'augmenter en gelant les salaires des fonctionnaires.




> Pourquoi veux tu qu'un politicien soit content que les caisses de l'tat se remplissent ?
> Ce n'est pas leur salaire qui augmente.
> 
> Le politicien a mme intrt au contraire, dpenser plus qu'il ne le devrait pour garantir sa rlection suivante.
> Au passage, il enrichie ses amis les banques qui prtent  l'tat.
> 
> Donc non, je ne vios pas du tout pourquoi ca serait une finalit en soit.


C'est comme pour les entreprises et le chmage en fait, un chmage lev est dans leur intrt puisque a permet de maintenir des salaires trs bas. 
Mais on continue de les entendre dire qu'ils veulent le rduire  ::lol::

----------


## Pyramidev

Ce matin, dans une entrevue avec Apolline de Malherbe, Philippe Martinez, secrtaire gnral de la CGT, a critiqu la direction de Total et le gouvernement.



L'entrevue dure 20m50. La suite de la vido, c'est de la pub.
Concernant la direction de Total, Philippe Martinez leur reproche de refuser de ngocier autour de la table.

----------


## Jon Shannow

A propos de ce conflit... Un article  lire.

----------


## virginieh

> A propos de ce conflit... Un article  lire.



Tu es surpris ? Le but de cette rvlation de salaire c'est juste de les faire passer pour des privilgis. 
Il y a pas si longtemps j'ai r entendu une blague sur le rgime communiste (les dtails sont vagues dans ma tte), qui dit en gros qu'il y a 2 paysans qui ont des poules mais le premier a une vache en plus ce qui lui permet d'avoir du lait. Le parti apprends a et tue la vache pour les mettre  galit.
C'est une blague que les capitaliste ressortent souvent pour expliquer que le communisme c'est mal.

Mais quand il s'agit d'avantage sociaux ou de salaires ( part ceux de l'lite videment) ils utilisent exactement la mme logique.
En jouant en plus sur le peu d'ducation statistique pare que le salaire qu'ils ont rvl c'est le salaire moyen, pas le mdian. Et comme ce sont des ouvriers qualifis a ne me gne pas du tout qu'ils soient pas au SMIC.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Tu es surpris ?


Aucunement. C'est juste pour partager  :8-):

----------


## sanderbe

Bonjour, 




> A propos de ce conflit... Un article  lire.


Les ouvriers et techniciens des raffineries qui font grves , ou c'est vraiment rageant c'est lindcence des salaires. Se plaindre  2000 / 3000  net par mois et oser se dire reprsentatif c'est indcent . 

Comme avec les cheminots ou Air France ... C'est des grves pour prenniser et dfendre "leurs rgimes spciaux" . Clairement pas celui des ouvriers / employs qui gagne 1300 / 1400  par mois . 

Non seulement le corporatisme fait chier , et en plus il pnalise toujours les mmes. L'automobiliste qui va travailler dans le priv , en CDI et qui gagne 500   1000  de moins que ces corporatistes. 

Mon opinion sur cette grve chez vous en France ? Que c'est particulirement indcent pour les plus bas revenus . C'est une "non grve" , et les revendications qui font chier ceux qui n'ont rien demand et simplement scandaleuse.

----------


## pmithrandir

Et tu connais le quotidien de leur mtier ?
Si vraiment il tait si simple et agrable, la loi de l'offre et de la demande ferait baisser les salaires.

Il faut croire que travailler dans les odeur d'essence, inspirer les vapeurs des annes, prendre des risques majeurs en cas d'accident, etc... ca doit payer pour recruter.

----------


## sanderbe

Bonjour, 




> Et tu connais le quotidien de leur mtier ?
> Si vraiment il tait si simple et agrable, la loi de l'offre et de la demande ferait baisser les salaires.
> 
> Il faut croire que travailler dans les odeur d'essence, inspirer les vapeurs des annes, prendre des risques majeurs en cas d'accident, etc... ca doit payer pour recruter.


Agriculteur c'est pnible est dangereux, manutentionnaire, cariste, ouvrier du BTP , infirmire ... Pourtant on entend pas ces corporations bloquer le pays ? 

Certains feraient bien de revoir confort et pnibilit ...

----------


## Pyramidev

Coup dur pour le droit de grve :

Article du Figaro publi la semaine dernire : Salaris de RTE en garde  vue: rassemblement de soutien  La Dfense

Plus d'infos dans une vido de 14m48 publie sur BLAST hier :



Copi-coll du texte qui prsente la vido :




> L'an dernier, pendant plus de 4 mois, des salaris de l'entreprise publique Rseau Transport lectricit ont fait une grve pour obtenir une petite augmentation salariale. Aprs avoir laiss le conflit s'enliser, puis refus cette augmentation, et a procd  des mises  pied, jusque l, un cas tristement banal. 
> 
> Mais c'est la suite des vnements qui est choquante et presque indite : Suite  cette grve, la direction dcide de porter plainte contre X, et le 4 octobre 2022, 4 salaris sont arrts  leur domicile, menotts, perquisitionns, accuss devant leur famille de "cyber terrorisme en bande organiss" et emmens  la Direction Gnrale de la Scurit Intrieure, pour une garde  vue de 96 heure. La CGT dnonce "un traitement rserv aux terroristes prsums". 
> 
> Que s'est il vraiment pass ? Pourquoi la DGSI se retrouve mle  un mouvement de grve au sein d'une entreprise publique ? 
> 
> Explications de Francis Casanova, dlgu syndical central CGT RTE.


Le fait que nous soyons dirigs par des fous furieux autoritaires n'est pas vraiment une nouveaut. On pouvait dj le constater avec la rpression contre les gilets jaunes puis avec la mise en place du passe sanitaire puis vaccinal. D'ailleurs, les soignants et les pompiers non vaccins sont toujours suspendus.

Mais il est important de mdiatiser les actes de folie furieuse autoritaire du gouvernement. Aux prochaines lections, j'espre que les Franais sortiront de leur lthargie pour tre les plus nombreux possible  voter contre la Macronie.

----------


## sanderbe

Bonsoir, 




> Coup dur pour le droit de grve :
> 
> Article du Figaro publi la semaine dernire : Salaris de RTE en garde  vue: rassemblement de soutien  La Dfense


Ces pseudos grvistes chez vous, j'appelle cela des emmerdeurs ... Avoir le culot de s'autoproclamer reprsentant d'une grve alors que dans le fond ceux ci , font grve pour leur confort personnel . 

Gracieusement pays 2500 / 3000  voir plus par mois avec primes , 15 voir 17 me mois . Ceux ci emmerdent les franais . Pendant que les classes moyennes sont impactes , prises en otages voire empcher de travailler. 

Cela a mme gnr des accidents de la circulation . 

Mieux vaut faire chier 67 millions de franais d'aller travailler , pour qu'une corporation de quelques milliers touche 500 voir 1000  de plus . Au lieu de s'occuper de vrai problme de fond , comme rviser la fiscalit sur le travail en France qui est juste norme ... Pendant ce temps des salariers sont toujours pays au lance pierre. 

Cette grve est juste une "non grve" , qui vise  prendre en otage et faire chier le citoyen lambda qui n'a rien demand ... et devrait juste "la fermer" . Bah non . GCT et grvistes en questions sont juste des emmerdeurs .

----------


## pmithrandir

Petite incomprhension de ma part sur la stratgie de l'opposition en regard d'une motion de censure.

En effet, pour le budget, ils dnoncent l'usage du 49-3 mais lorsque l'on voque une motion de censure... Ils mettent des conditions pour la signer.

Si elle provient du RN, la moiti de la gauche ne signera pas.

a facilite tellement le travail de Macron que je trouve a lamentable.

Pour moi, la motion sert a dire au gouvernement
"Le parlement veut dlibrer et ne vous donne pas l'autorisation de lgifrer sans nous."


Aucune mention de parti...
Ce faisant, la gauche prend le risque de laisser passer un texte de merde, et transforme le vote en un soutien. Soutien qui leur manquera quand LR ne les suivra pas sur la suivante.

Quand les ides laissent place  la politique bte.

----------


## David_g

En tout cas on vote quelques amendements qui vont pas amliorer le systme de sant (mention spciale  l'amendement LFI sur les tlconsultations  ::roll:: ).
Les dbats sont intressants  suivre (pour ma part) avec son lot de punchline bien sur mais quelques amendements sont prement discut et de faon intressante.

- celui sur l'avantage fiscal des associations a amen son lot de WTF (spcialement l pour cibler L214).
- le RN en a dgain quelques uns assez magique  base : c'est les trangers  (digne de la vido pendant les lections o la candidate perdu sur des notions de services publics/budget avait lev les yeux en bafouillant un "immigration" hsitant).

----------


## sanderbe

Bonjour, 




> - le RN en a dgain quelques uns assez magique  base : c'est les trangers


Prcises les mesures qui te choquent .

----------


## totozor

> Agriculteur c'est pnible est dangereux, manutentionnaire, cariste, ouvrier du BTP , infirmire ... Pourtant on entend pas ces corporations bloquer le pays ? 
> Certains feraient bien de revoir confort et pnibilit ...


Un oprateur en raffnerie perd 7 ans d'esprance de vie par rapport au Franais moyen donc il n'y a aucune indcence  parler de confort et de pnibilit pour ces gens.

----------


## Gunny

> Agriculteur c'est pnible est dangereux, manutentionnaire, cariste, ouvrier du BTP , infirmire ... Pourtant on entend pas ces corporations bloquer le pays ?


Tout  fait, c'est exactement le mme combat. Ils auraient donc absolument raison de rejoindre eux aussi la grve gnrale pour de meilleurs conditions de travail et de vie ! Merci de cet lan de solidarit ouvrire.

----------


## totozor

> Petite incomprhension de ma part sur la stratgie de l'opposition en regard d'une motion de censure.
> En effet, pour le budget, ils dnoncent l'usage du 49-3 mais lorsque l'on voque une motion de censure... Ils mettent des conditions pour la signer.
> Si elle provient du RN, la moiti de la gauche ne signera pas.
> [...]
> Quand les ides laissent place  la politique bte.


LFI et la Nupes ont vraiment une position ridicule sur la motion de censure.
J'ai beaucoup entendu "Nous n'avons pas  nous poser la question parce que la premire motion vote est celle demande par le groupe le plus gros, nous sommes plus que le RN donc nous passerons en premier donc on n'aura pas  accepter ou refuser la leur". Vous tes vraiment trop cons!
1. Que se passe-t-il si la RN refuse la votre? Vous refusez la votre en disant "toi d'abord"? Gamins...
2. Que se passe-t-il si la rgle (qui est plus une convention qu'une rgle, il y aurait aussi le premier arriv premier servi) n'est pas respecte? Vous allez pleurer parce que Marine a trich? Gamins...
3. Qui est en fait le 0. Est il si compliqu de dire que l'adversaire de l'opposition est avant tout la macronnerie avant meme de se demander si on est la premire ou non et de s'opposer au RN.

J'ai vu Mathilde Panot se dfendre devant une journaliste qui lui disait que la Nupes avait vot comme le RN pour je ne sais plus quelle loi et bien se dfendre pour 5 minutes plus tard tre incapable de sortir les mme arguments pour un sujet bien plus anodin.
Autant je trouve que LFI est capable d'tre solide sur les gros sujets autant je les trouve bien moins conquents sur les plus petits sujets.
J'ai l'impression qu'ils travaillent beaucoup leurs sujets en backstage mais qu'ils ont du mal  grer ceux qui ne sont pas encore travaills.

----------


## pmithrandir

Il est pourtant simple de faire comprendre  la population que ce n'est pas parce que 2 personnes vont dans la mme direction ou regarde le soleil au mme moment quelles sont amies ou allies.

----------


## ABCIWEB

> Petite incomprhension de ma part sur la stratgie de l'opposition en regard d'une motion de censure.
> 
> En effet, pour le budget, ils dnoncent l'usage du 49-3 mais lorsque l'on voque une motion de censure... Ils mettent des conditions pour la signer.
> 
> Si elle provient du RN, la moiti de la gauche ne signera pas.
> 
> a facilite tellement le travail de Macron que je trouve a lamentable.
> 
> Pour moi, la motion sert a dire au gouvernement
> ...


Oui mais une motion de censure pourrait servir de prtexte au gouvernement pour dissoudre l'assemble et peut-tre que la gauche pense que ce n'est pas le moment...

----------


## pmithrandir

Que a ne soit pas le moment idal, j'entends bien.

Mais la communication actuelle mettant a sur le RN passe vite pour ce qu'elle est .. de l'esbroufe.

Et renier ses ides pour garder une position minoritaire  l'assemble... a ne ressemble pas trop a l'image qu'ils veulent vhiculer je pense.

Aprs 6 mois a ce rythme Macron devrait voir avec effroi des lections se profiler puisqu'elles lui feraient perdre plusieurs dizaines de siges. Surtout qu'ils en a eu pas mal avec presque aucune avance.

Plus tonnant, quand les analystes prdisent qu'en cas de dissolution on aurait une perce du RN et des pertes a gauche... Avec une politique vraiment a droite... N'est ce pas le symbole que toute la stratgie du coup d'clat permanent ne fonctionne pas?

N'est il pas temps de remettre la barre vers une autre direction, construire une alliance solide au lieu de torpiller la Nupes tous les 2 jours.. et si ce n'est cette fois ci, se prparer srieusement  demettre le gouvernement dans quelques mois une fois la gauche prte  attaquer?

----------


## virginieh

https://www.bfmtv.com/crypto/nft/le-gouvernement-francais-veut-soutenir-l-industrie-des-nft-avec-des-fonds-publics_AD-202210180525.html#xtor=CS9-144-[twitter]-[BFMTV]

Je ne sais mme plus quoi dire.

----------


## Pyramidev

Normalement, demain, Elisabeth Borne va dclencher le 49.3.

Les VRAIS dputs d'opposition voteront TOUTES les motions de censure qui pourront tre dposes, malgr la menace de la dissolution de l'Assemble nationale par Emmanuel Macron.

Les autres dputs qui se diront d'opposition ne constitueront qu'une opposition de pacotille qui montreront qu'ils voudront viter de nouvelles lections lgislatives et de risquer de perdre leurs postes. Tout prtexte de la forme "je ne vote pas cette motion de censure car elle vient de la NUPES ou du RN" ne sera qu'un mensonge pour se foutre de la gueule du peuple. 

Article du 29 septembre 2022 : "Chiche", "quand vous voulez": le RN et LFI mettent au dfi Macron de dissoudre en cas de blocage sur les retraites

Chiche ? Prouvez-le !

Je relaie une ptition : Dputs, votez la motion de censure !

J'ai cherch d'autres ptitions pour demander de voter la motion de censure, mais je n'en ai pas trouv d'autre de rcente.
Si vous en trouvez une autre, partagez-l aussi, s'il-vous-plat.
La ptition suivante date de juin 2022 : https://www.mesopinions.com/petition...-macron/181242
Les autres que j'ai trouves datent d'il y a plusieurs annes.

----------


## pmithrandir

Je ne sais pas ce qu'ils ont en tte.
Si c'est l'usage premier des nft... Je pense qu'ils sont des gogos.

Aprs, pourquoi les nft ne pourraient pas avoir une utilit bien plus pertinente.
Par exemple 
tablir les suivi d'achat vente de maison ou d'objet d'art. Pas juste un lien vers l'objet, mais mettre le certificat d'appartenance en nft.
Aprs tout, une base traable permettant de suivre les transactions dans le temps...c'est exactement ce que permet le cadastre.

----------


## ABCIWEB

> https://www.bfmtv.com/crypto/nft/le-gouvernement-francais-veut-soutenir-l-industrie-des-nft-avec-des-fonds-publics_AD-202210180525.html#xtor=CS9-144-[twitter]-[BFMTV]
> 
> Je ne sais mme plus quoi dire.


Ben quoi, c'est la macronie et son interprtation du service public, toujours prte  investir dans l'essentiel et l'indispensable. C'est quand mme mieux que d'investir dans les services publics et les aides sociales, il faut financer des entreprises porteuses d'avenir. Cela ne cote pas cher aux organisateurs et peut leur rapporter gros en vendant des titres de possession virtuels qui peuvent donner droit  quelques invitations. C'est normal que l'tat subventionne ces entreprises, elles sont cruciales pour les dfis climatiques, nergtiques et sociaux, c'est une partie de la solution, non ? Ou alors quoi, tu voulais dire qu'il y a d'autres priorits  financer dans le monde rel ?

En tous cas le virus NFT s'tend au monde du foot avec la remise du ballon d'or. 



> Hier soir, a eu lieu la crmonie du Ballon dOr 2022 qui a vu le couronnement de Karim Benzema. Diffus dans plus de 200 pays, cet vnement runit tous les fans du football pour la remise de trophe du meilleur joueur de lanne. Et, pour la premire fois, ce dernier ne repartira pas quavec un trophe fait de laiton et de pyrite, mais bel est bien avec deux rcompenses, dont lune sous la forme dun NFT.


En suivant les liens internes du lien ci-dessus, on apprend que le bitcoin a perdu plus de 60 % de sa valeur par rapport au dbut de l'anne et que les plus grandes collections de NFT, comme celles du Bored Ape Yacht Club et bien dautres, ont aussi vu leur valeur chuter de plus de 99 %.

----------


## escartefigue

> Les autres dputs qui se diront d'opposition ne constitueront qu'une opposition de pacotille qui montreront qu'ils voudront viter de nouvelles lections lgislatives et de risquer de perdre leurs postes. Tout prtexte de la forme "je ne vote pas cette motion de censure car elle vient de la NUPES ou du RN" ne sera qu'un mensonge pour se foutre de la gueule du peuple.


D'autres dputs voteront contre pour vitez un raz de mare de l'extrme droite qui nous pend au nez en cas de nouvelles lections. 
Tout simplement.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> D'autres dputs voteront contre pour vitez un raz de mare de l'extrme droite qui nous pend au nez en cas de nouvelles lections. 
> Tout simplement.


S'ils faisaient moins les cons  jouer  qui a la plus grosse, ils n'auraient pas cette crainte...  :8-):

----------


## escartefigue

Je ne vois pas le rapport, par contre si la gauche s'attelait, enfin,  produire *solidairement* un programme de gouvernement vraiment social, cologique, raliste et financ, il y a bien longtemps que les FN et Zmouriens ne seraient plus qu'un mauvais souvenir.
Mais il y a  la fois trop d'go dans tous les groupes et trop de francs tireurs.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Je ne vois pas le rapport, par contre si la gauche s'attelait, enfin,  produire *solidairement* un programme de gouvernement vraiment social, cologique, raliste et financ, il y a bien longtemps que les FN et Zmouriens ne seraient plus qu'un mauvais souvenir.
> Mais il y a  la fois trop d'go dans tous les groupes et trop de francs tireurs.


Hum. D'un cot tu dis ne pas voir le rapport, et dans la phrase qui suit, tu dis la mme chose que moi en forme moins image, plus adoucie.  ::?:

----------


## Ryu2000

Il y a une coalition qui s'appelle "Nouvelle union populaire cologique et sociale", je ne vois pas ce que les diffrents partis de gauche peuvent faire de plus




> les FN et Zmouriens ne seraient plus qu'un mauvais souvenir.


Vous tes bizarre d'avoir peur du RN alors que LREM est beaucoup plus effrayant.
Chacun son dlire, mais je trouve que c'est plus intressant de critiquer ceux qui ont le pouvoir.

----------


## pmithrandir

> Hum. D'un cot tu dis ne pas voir le rapport, et dans la phrase qui suit, tu dis la mme chose que moi en forme moins image, plus adoucie.


ca illustre bien le problme de la gauche, 90% de message commun, mais on n'arrive jamais  se comprendre  ::D: 


Ryu, la nupes est pour le moment une coquille vide.

La principale raison, c'est qu'elle n'est pas vu comme un outil pertinent pour obtenir le pouvoir dans quelques annes ou quelques mois, mais bien comme un tour de passe passe pour emporter les dernires elections legislatives.

On voit par exemple que : 
Ils ne sont pas souvent d'accord sur l'attitude a adopter au parlement. Vert et PS plutot sage, LFI dans le bruit
Ils ne sont pas d'accord sur la politique extrieure
Ils passent tous leur temps  souligner leur diffrence avec les autres.

Je pense qu'il ya a aussi un manque de leadership qui affaibli ce groupe. En effet JLM est clairement sur la fin (fin de vie, fin de carrire, limite dpass on l'a vu avec quatenner). Mais a par lui, il y a un dsert absolu. D'autres scores aux prsidentielles auraient pu rpondre a ce dbat, mais aujourd'hui on est bien dans le cas ou le roi n'est plus, mais ou le dauphin n'est pas encore trouv.

Lorsque cette personne sera visible, je pense que l'on arrivera a obtenir quelque chose de plus avenant. Et j'espre sincerement que cette personne sera plus au centre que LFI, parce que autrement on s'en prend encore pour 15 ans d'chec de la gauche et de translation vers la droite du centre.

non pas que je pense que le programme de LFI est mauvais, loin de la si l'on retire l'europe et la russie, mais parce que la politique se fait par transition plus que par rvolution. Et ce qui aurait pu paraitre pour une transition il y a 20 ans aprs jospin... serait aujourd'hui un grand cart avec la situation actuelle. Or, la population en gnral a une aversion pour le risque et le changement. Il faut donc y aller doucement pour retablir la barre vers la gauche. 
La bonne nouvelle, c'est que si la gauche modre obtient le pouvoir... et que la gauche plus convaincu est dans l'affaire, on peut voir ce centre se dplacer vers la gauche a nouveau et certaines ides aujourd'hui considres comme irralistes devenir possible.

----------


## pmithrandir

> Vous tes bizarre d'avoir peur du RN alors que LREM est beaucoup plus effrayant.
> Chacun son dlire, mais je trouve que c'est plus intressant de critiquer ceux qui ont le pouvoir.


Tu sais opn en a encore un exemple depuis 2 jours.
Une gamine meurt, c'est dgeulasse.
L'enquete n'est mme pas finie que dj les charognards se jettent sur la suspecte numro 1, utilise sa nationalit et son oqtf pour justifier des politiques plus drastiques.

En occultant toutes les autres choses dont nous pourrions avoir connaissance.


Et pour info, une oqtf, c'est surtout un papier qui dit a un immigr, ton titre de sjour n'est pas ou plus valable, tu dois partir.
Mais cette personne peut le contester, prouver que si il a sa place, rgulariser la situation, etc...

J'ai recu un document quivalent au canada il y a 10 ans. Dossier d'immigration refus pour un diplome founir dans le mauvais format. Au passage, mon employeur venait de mettre la clef sous la porte. 
Et bien 1 mois plus tard j'avais finalis les dmarches pour obtenir un nouveau permis de sjour.

On l'oublie souvent, mais la plupart des fin de visa se passent trs bien... et il ne sert a rien de faire chier les gens alors qu'ils partiront d'eux mme ou qu'ils rpondront aux demandes de l'administration pour corriger le problme.

L'utilisation de ce drame est donc questionable a plusieur titres... et c'est le constat que l'on peut faire sur beaucoup de choses que propose en RN.

Tu peux penser le contraire, mais pour ma part je prfre trs nettement vivre en macronie qu'en lepenie... Et je n'ai pas besoin d'essayer pour savoir que ca tournerait vite trs mal.

----------


## sanderbe

Bonjour, 




> Je ne vois pas le rapport, par contre si la gauche s'attelait, enfin,  produire *solidairement* un programme de gouvernement vraiment social, cologique, raliste et financ, il y a bien longtemps que les FN et Zmouriens ne seraient plus qu'un mauvais souvenir.
> Mais il y a  la fois trop d'go dans tous les groupes et trop de francs tireurs.





> Il y a une coalition qui s'appelle "Nouvelle union populaire cologique et sociale", je ne vois pas ce que les diffrents partis de gauche peuvent faire de plus
> 
> Vous tes bizarre d'avoir peur du RN alors que LREM est beaucoup plus effrayant.
> Chacun son dlire, mais je trouve que c'est plus intressant de critiquer ceux qui ont le pouvoir.


Tout simplement quand on coute EELV , LFI , PS on a l'impression que ces partis politiques dfendent plutt des personnes aux revenus aiss / CSP++ de type cadre . Prendre de haut manutentionnaire qui roule en duster diesel , travail en horaire dcal car il n'a pas d'autre moyen de locomotion . Bah pas besoin de s'tonner qu'on le retrouve chez R! , RN , DLF . 

Tant mieux mme pour ces partis de droites qui au moins font des propositions censes / de bon sens et se soucient des ouvriers.

La gauche chez vous en France n'est qu'un minorit gesticulante et bruyante , qui essaye de gouverner par le buzz . Si on ne fait pas le "buzz" c'est que c'est de l'extrmisme . Bon a un moment le cosmetique de gauche allez zou / ouste. 

Votre syndicat la CGT qui prtexte reprsenter tout le monde pour dfendre, une augmentation de plusieurs milliers d' pour une centaine de salaris. C'est pas un syndicats , c'est des opportunistes non lgitimes et non reprsentatifs qui font chier les autres plus qu'autres choses.

Ceux qu'ils sont censs dfendre , les ouvriers, les manutentionnaires, les plus prcaires .... En bloquant le systme d'alimentation du carburant , c'est les premiers franais qu'ils font chier . Donc ils ne reprsentent en rien et ne sont donc pas lgitimes.

----------


## Gunny

> Tu sais opn en a encore un exemple depuis 2 jours.
> Une gamine meurt, c'est dgeulasse.
> L'enquete n'est mme pas finie que dj les charognards se jettent sur la suspecte numro 1, utilise sa nationalit et son oqtf pour justifier des politiques plus drastiques.
> 
> En occultant toutes les autres choses dont nous pourrions avoir connaissance.
> 
> 
> Et pour info, une oqtf, c'est surtout un papier qui dit a un immigr, ton titre de sjour n'est pas ou plus valable, tu dois partir.
> Mais cette personne peut le contester, prouver que si il a sa place, rgulariser la situation, etc...
> ...


Grald Darmanin dnonce  lindcence  de lextrme droite aprs la mort de Lolal
Quand tu commences  te faire donner des leons de dcence par Darmanin, faut se remettre un peu en question.

Pour info un quart des Francais est soit n  l'tranger, soit possde au moins un parent qui l'est. Plus 4,5 millions d'trangers vivant sur le territoire lgalement. Donc trouver des crimes commis par des personnes de ces catgories c'est pas franchement difficile (sans mme prendre en compte les critres socio-conomiques). Comme d'habitude l'extrme-droite ne s'intresse qu'aux crimes qu'ils peuvent rcuprer.

----------


## David_g

> Comme d'habitude l'extrme-droite ne s'intresse qu'aux crimes qu'ils peuvent rcuprer.


Franchement c'est pas parce qu'on mets en place un # soigneusement aliment et qu'on a rserv les noms de domaine correspondant  ce drame au bout de quelques heures qu'il faut en dduire que c'est une stratgie hein. 
Pour ma part un sujet qui me traumatiserait autant (que veulent le faire croire certains dputs hier en sance), je crois que j'aurais pas la force de vrifier la disponibilit de NDD, faire monter des serveurs etc.

----------


## sanderbe

Bonsoir, 




> Pour info un quart des Francais est soit n  l'tranger, soit possde au moins un parent qui l'est. Plus 4,5 millions d'trangers vivant sur le territoire lgalement. Donc trouver des crimes commis par des personnes de ces catgories c'est pas franchement difficile (sans mme prendre en compte les critres socio-conomiques). Comme d'habitude l'extrme-droite ne s'intresse qu'aux crimes qu'ils peuvent rcuprer.


Oser dfendre une criminel ? Tes propos sont particulirement insultant et scandaleux Gunny envers la famille de la victime .  ::evilred::   ::furieux::   ::furax::   ::rouleau::  Le fait qu'une personne "soit victime"  un instant T ne lui donne aucun droit d'tre "bourreau"  son tour. 

---

Je vais faire un parallle avec un truand / criminel qui se fait descendre par un policier / autre truand :

1) C'est triste qu'une personne finisse 10 pieds sous terre.

2) Qu'un truand se face liquider , bah par moment c'est arrter d'tre dans la compensation et savoir dire " Bon dbarras ! "

A un moment , c'est aussi tre lucide et savoir qu'un truand / criminel ne nuira plus et bien c'est du mieux pour la socit. C'est cru , c'est choquant , c'est scandaleux, c'est outrageant . A un moment , c'est aussi savoir bousculer sa petite nature de bienpensance.

----------


## Gunny

> Bonsoir, 
> 
> 
> 
> Oser dfendre une criminel ? Tes propos sont particulirement insultant et scandaleux Gunny envers la famille de la victime .     Le fait qu'une personne "soit victime"  un instant T ne lui donne aucun droit d'tre "bourreau"  son tour. 
> 
> ---
> 
> Je vais faire un parallle avec un truand / criminel qui se fait descendre par un policier / autre truand :
> ...


J'ai rien compris. Quel est le rapport avec ce que j'ai crit ?

----------


## sanderbe

Bonsoir, 




> J'ai rien compris. Quel est le rapport avec ce que j'ai crit ?


A couter vos mdias en France , on  l'impression qu'ils ont plus de compassion pour la criminel que la victime ... Car votre ministre de la justice a encore le culot de plaindre la criminel  ::?:

----------


## pmithrandir

Tu affabules compltement.

Personne ne plaint la suspecte. 

Gunny et le ministre disent juste que son statut de potentiel criminelle et son statut sur le territoire sont deux choses diffrentes.

----------


## virginieh

> J'ai rien compris. Quel est le rapport avec ce que j'ai crit ?


Tu as os douter du lien de causalit entre le fait d'avoir des origines trangres et commettre un crime atroce.
Apparemment, c'est intolrable pour certains.

----------


## OrthodoxWindows

> ca illustre bien le problme de la gauche, 90% de message commun, mais on n'arrive jamais  se comprendre 
> 
> On voit par exemple que : 
> Ils ne sont pas souvent d'accord sur l'attitude a adopter au parlement. Vert et PS plutot sage, LFI dans le bruit
> Ils ne sont pas d'accord sur la politique extrieure
> Ils passent tous leur temps  souligner leur diffrence avec les autres.
> 
> Je pense qu'il ya a aussi un manque de leadership qui affaibli ce groupe. En effet JLM est clairement sur la fin (fin de vie, fin de carrire, limite dpass on l'a vu avec quatenner). Mais a par lui, il y a un dsert absolu. D'autres scores aux prsidentielles auraient pu rpondre a ce dbat, mais aujourd'hui on est bien dans le cas ou le roi n'est plus, mais ou le dauphin n'est pas encore trouv.
> 
> ...


La gauche modre, on a vue ce que a a donne avec Mitterrand. C'est  dire une non-gauche.

Puis une sorte de droite.

Enfin, avec Macron (qui vient du PS je le rappelle) une sorte d'extrme-droite qui ne dit pas son nom.

C'est justement  cause de la "gauche modre" que les 15 annes prcdentes ont t un chec. Dailleurs, la situation est similaire en Italie, ou la gauche modre a fini par accoucher de Dhrahi (qui a t soutenu par Berlusconi et Salvini, les mmes qui soutiennent Mloni actuellement).
L o je suis content de LFI, c'est qu'il remet des problmatiques de gauche au centre de la question (contrairement au PS et  EELV).

Vous dites que le PS et ELLV sont plutt sages ; c'est parce qu'ils dfendent un modle de croissance nuisible pour l'environnement. Forcment, sils sont d'accord avec le fond du modle de Macron, ils ne vont pas faire du bruit.

Pour rsum, je pense que le "centre-gauche", c'est a :

http://ladecroissance.net/images/journal87_gd.jpg

----------


## ABCIWEB

> Bonsoir, 
> A couter vos mdias en France , on  l'impression qu'ils ont plus de compassion pour la criminel que la victime ... Car votre ministre de la justice a encore le culot de plaindre la criminel


Quels sont les mdia qui ont dit cela ? Et en quoi le ministre de la justice a t-il plaint la criminel ? Cites des sources si tu veux tre un minimum crdible.

En lisant tes diffrentes interventions j'ai l'impression que tu es marabout par Cnews, il faut t'arer de temps en temps.

----------


## sanderbe

Bonjour, 




> Quels sont les mdia qui ont dit cela ?


C'est pass sur tous : les mdias franais ... (du moins ceux que je vois en Belgique ), TF1, France 2 , France 3 , LCI . Je sais qu'on a C8 en Belgique et qu'apparemment il est possible de regarder Cnews via internet . Cnews n'est pas diffus en Belgique. Cnews  l'air de fonctionner comme RTBF Auvio.




> Et en quoi le ministre de la justice a t-il plaint la criminel ?


1) La coupable est prsente sur le territoire franais de manire illgale , en situation irrgulire (cela ne choque mme pas l'administration franaise qui la laisse  loisir se pavaner sur le territoire) . 

Juste pour info, en Belgique mme en tant que franais vous pouvez vous faire refouler pour moins que cela. J'ai des amis franais qui pour une simple erreur administrative se font refuser le dbarquement dans un aroport belge (si si verdict).

Entre le touriste franais pour une simple erreur administrative et une personne en situation irrgulire, on est plus dure avec le touriste que la personne en situation irrgulire.

2) " Inconnu des services de police , sauf qu'elle a t victime de violence dans sa jeunesse et que c'est comme cela que la police la connait".

Dj le pdigr de la criminel on s'en tamponne. 
Le fait de parler du pass de la criminel , donne une image de "victimisation" de la coupable. 

Le fait qu'une personne a eu des viols, atrocits , svices dans sa jeunesse ne lui donne aucune excuse .  Le pass de la coupable bah honnte on s'en tamponne . Elle vient de tuer et violer merde !

3) La rcurrence de ce type d'vnement avec des politiques de tous bords qui refusent de modifier les lois . Bah a un moment dans l'opinion public cela ne passe plus. 

C'est pas un simple "oui mais c'est les lois" , bah changez les lois et ayez les couilles de le faire.       

----

A un moment ce qui va se passer , c'est qu'une personne se face justice elle-mme . Qu'elle liquide son agresseur. On dcouvre un pdigr d'agresseur long comme le bras , avec des "oui mais il a eu aussi des svices dans sa jeunesse". 

Cela me fait penser  l'affaire Jaqueline Sauvage , ou une autre affaire une femme que son mari faisait prostituer. Cette femme en est venu  liquider son mari bourreau. 

----

A un moment c'est penser beaucoup plus aux victimes qu'aux coupables !




> Cites des sources si tu veux tre un minimum crdible.
> 
> En lisant tes diffrentes interventions j'ai l'impression que tu es marabout par Cnews, il faut t'arer de temps en temps.


Un extrait d'un mdia franais (ici bfmtv glan sur le web, j'ai vu des extraits sur des chaines comme LCI aussi ) : https://twitter.com/BFMTV/status/1582364937351229441

----

Dans le fond le RN ne fait que dnoncer l'inaction et l'incurie de l'tat franais  rformer les lois depuis des annes ... Forcement avec une accumulation de ce type de fait divers  un moment l'opinion publique (les franais ) sont exasprs et exigent des rformes. Ce n'est pas en essayant de donner les leons de moral au RN de la part de LREM que cela va arranger grand-chose.

Le RN ne fait que proposer une solution de bon sens, expulser tout individu qui n'a rien  y faire . La coupable de ce crime n'avait qu'une seule solution , tre dgag manu militaria du territoire franais pour prsence illgale. Que cela vous plaise ou non , c'est le mme tarif.

----------


## escartefigue

> A couter vos mdias en France , on  l'impression qu'ils ont plus de compassion pour la criminel que la victime ... Car votre ministre de la justice a encore le culot de plaindre la criminel


Citer des sources fiables pour tayer cette accusation dlirante risque de ne pas tre chose facile.
La drogue, c'est pas bien, essayez d'arrter...

Quant  ceci



> Un extrait d'un mdia franais (ici bfmtv glan sur le web, j'ai vu des extraits sur des chaines comme LCI aussi ) : https://twitter.com/BFMTV/status/1582364937351229441


 aucun moment le ministre ne soutient la criminelle (ou plutt la principale suspecte puisque le jugement n'a pas encore eu lieu), il accuse simplement les frontistes d'utiliser cet vnement tragique  des fins politiques.
Dformer les propos d'autrui est une mthode classique pour tenter de dcrdibiliser.

----------


## Ryu2000

> On voit par exemple que : 
> Ils ne sont pas souvent d'accord sur l'attitude a adopter au parlement. Vert et PS plutt sage, LFI dans le bruit
> Ils ne sont pas d'accord sur la politique extrieure
> Ils passent tous leur temps  souligner leur diffrence avec les autres.


C'est normal ils sont diffrents.
LFI, PCF, EELV, PS, c'est pas le mme truc, ils ne partagent la mme idologie, ils ne partagent pas les mmes valeurs, ils ne partagent pas les mmes projets.
Le PS et EELV, c'est quasiment comme LR et LREM, mais avec + de socital ou + d'cologie.
Peut-tre qu'LFI et le PCF se proccupent plus de l'aspect social.

C'est plus facile de mettre le PS d'accord avec LREM, que de mettre le PS d'accord avec LFI.
Cela dit, apparemment le PS ne reprsente plus rien aujourd'hui et c'est le bordel chez EELV, donc la situation s'amliore pour la gauche.  :+1: 

LFI doit probablement tre en train de rechercher une personne pour remplacer Mlenchon, si les gens d'LFI se dbrouillent bien, ils peuvent trouver beaucoup mieux.
Ce que les partis de gauche pourraient faire, c'est un accord du genre "*seul le parti le plus populaire dans les sondages ira en campagne, les autres ne se prsenteront pas*".
a ne sert  rien d'aller perdre de l'argent, c'est difficile de faire 5%, regardez le PS par exemple :
Prsidentielle 2022 : LR, PS, EELV La droute lectorale signe-t-elle la faillite des partis arrivs sous les 5 % ?

Le truc c'est qu'il faut se mettre d'accord, bien avant la prsidentielle. 
Imaginez qu'un autre candidat LREM pourrait tre bien plac dans les sondages en 2027, il faut absolument viter un 3ime mandat LREM.




> Une gamine meurt, c'est dgeulasse.


J'ai du lire un article  ce sujet.

J'ai vu en tendance twitter "Lola", j'ai cliqu, le premier article que j'ai vu c'est a :
Vous vous trompez en rduisant la mort de Lola  un simple fait divers, lance Bruno Retailleau  lisabeth Borne



> Les circonstances du meurtre de Lola ont fait lobjet de dbats au Snat, notamment entre* le chef des snateurs LR Bruno Retailleau* et la Premire ministre lisabeth Borne.


Le gars c'est pas un type du RN et son parti a dj t au pouvoir.
Peut-tre que des gens du RN parlent de cette histoire, mais ils ne sont pas les seuls.

Je viens de faire une recherche, apparemment les chefs du RN on dit "on ne va pas aller au rassemblement pour Lola, a ne plairait peut-tre pas  la famille, alors on ne va pas les dranger".
Alors que chez Zemmour c'est pas la mme
RASSEMBLEMENT POUR LOLA: SELON MARION MARCHAL, LES LUS DU RN "ONT CD AU TERRORISME INTELLECTUEL"



> Initialement, Jordan Bardella, vice prsident du RN, et d'autres lus de la formation d'extrme droite devaient se joindre  l'vnement. *Ils ont finalement fait marche arrire*. A la place, ils organisent une minute de silence  l'Assemble nationale.
> 
> "*La famille a fait savoir qu'elle ne voulait pas de captation partisane et de marche* et donc sa volont doit tre respecte", a notamment avanc Jordan Bardella  BFMTV pour justifier sa volont.


De toute faon c'est toujours nul les rcuprations politiques de ce genre :
- l'enfant Syrien mort sur le sable
- justice pour Adama
- Ilan Halimi
- les enfants palestiniens morts sur les plages chaque anne

Il faut pas laisser les motions corrompre son jugement.

====
Si le RN prenait le pouvoir il se ferait bloquer par tous les autres partis.
Il y aurait une histoire de "front rpublicain" permanent.
Certaines proposition du RN doivent tre contraire aux rgles de l'UE (comme chez LFI), donc le RN ne pourrait rien faire.
On ne sait mme pas si le RN essaie vraiment de prendre le pouvoir.
Si a se trouve ils sont contents de faire l'pouvantail.

LREM partage l'idologie de l'UE.
La cheffe de l'UE et la cheffe de la BCE flicitent Macron.
Il a le vent dans le dos pour raliser ses projets destructeurs.

=====
Pour revenir au sujet du topic.
Il parait que Elisabeth Borne a t embauch parce que " ct d'elle Macron aura l'air sympathique".
C'est vrai qu'elle fait peur.

Elle remplit bien son rle de premier ministre qui est d'attirer la haine du peuple pour protger le prsident.
C'est un fusible.

----------


## pmithrandir

Comparer l'oppression d'un peuple organise et planifie avec un fait divers, il fallait oser... Bravo Ryu, tu t'illustre encore une fois par la btise.



Pour le placement du PS? je ne serai pas si sur... la plupart des centristes sont partis chez LREM. Et la base lectorale est la meme que celle qui a dsigne Hamon, pas vraiment un chantre du liberalisme dbrid ni un ami de notre prsident. 


Maintenant, comme je l'ai dit, je pense que le programme de LFI est plutot bon et adapt.
Mais il ne gagnera jamais une election.

Le centre politique s'esst largement dplac sur la droite depuis des annes, et du coup, on est dans une rvolution.

C'est quand la dernire rvolution qui a eu lieu ?
Je peux citer mai 68 et l'lection de Miterrand en 1981... 

Autant 1968 a plutot bonne presse, autant 1981... y a eu beaucoup de du par la suite.

Donc, on fait quoi, on attend hypothtique prochaine rvolution qui a tout de mme peu de chance d'arriver  temps, ou on recommence  peser doucement sur la barre pour amorcer un virage.

Vouloir tout obtenir, c'est louable...
mais on a 1% de chance que ca arrive dans les 5 ans.
Alors qu'une gauche modre au pouvoir, on doit etre a 40%. Alors que la NUPES est pour l'instant une coquille vide. Si elle se rempli de contenu et de personnes crdibles et respectable(pas dans le sens bourgeois, mais dans le sens, je peux respecter cette personne et pas la trouver ridicule)... passer la barre des 50% c'est largement jouable.

Quelle sera l'alternative aprs macron. LR est phagocite et ils votent toujours avec LREM.
Le RN, c'est aussi une sorte de rvolution, mais pas encore tente de mmoire d'homme(les annes 1930... les gens sont morts)
La gauche... ca peut etre la seule alternative crdible.

Alors, peut etre que l'on aura pas tout le programme appliqu...
mais si dj on appliquait 25%, on ferait beaucoup de bien au pays je pense.



EDIT : 
Je peux donner un exemple de ce que respectable veut dire.

Lorsque EB propose le 49.3, les partis ne savent pas encore le contenu du projet qu'elle impose.
Elle n'a pas fini son discours que la NUPES se lve et quitte la salle. Ils dposent immdiatement la motion de censure.

En face, le RN reste assis, coute le discours, et lis le projet avant de dposer sa motion de censure.
Lequel fait le plus pro ? Lequel parait crdible ?

Malheureusement, pas la NUPES qui sacrifie au burlesque la respectabilit.
Quand on se fait donner des leon de savoir vivre par le RN, il n'y a pas de quoi tre fier.

----------


## Erviewthink

> Tu affabules compltement.
> Personne ne plaint la suspecte.


Va faire un tour sur les rseaux sociaux tu verras bien que ce que tu racontes est faux.

----------


## pmithrandir

Si quand on me parle de ministre ou de mdias, je dois comprendre rseaux sociaux... ca devient compliqu.

La seule chose que j'ai vu s'approchant d'une "compassion" pour la victime, c'tait un politique qui disait que le seul sujet politique rsidait dans le fait qu'une personne apparemment en difficult psy se retrouve  la rue plutt que dans un institut... ce qui serait surement une rponse plus approprie pour l'aider mais galement protger la socit de la folie qu'elle peut contenir.

----------


## ONTAYG

> Va faire un tour sur les rseaux sociaux tu verras bien que ce que tu racontes est faux.


Les rseaux sociaux la rfrence de l'information  ::ptdr::

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Les rseaux sociaux la rfrence de l'information


C'est clair que a donne le niveau des rfrences de celui qui poste...  ::mouarf::

----------


## David_g

Mais du coup on peut avoir des rfrences de ces ractions ou la suspecte est plainte etc  ?

----------


## Erviewthink

> Les rseaux sociaux la rfrence de l'information


Si une personne excuse la suspecte alors tu ne peux pas dire que personne ne l'a excuse. Tant que tu ne prouves pas que personne ne l'a fait alors tu ne peux pas affirmer cela.

J'en ai vu plein et je ne suis pas le seul. Je sais juste  mettre mon idologie de ct pour analyser les choses pour essayer d'tre un minimum objectif.

----------


## pmithrandir

> Si une personne excuse la suspecte alors tu ne peux pas dire que personne ne l'a excuse. Tant que tu ne prouves pas que personne ne l'a fait alors tu ne peux pas affirmer cela.
> 
> J'en ai vu plein et je ne suis pas le seul. Je sais juste  mettre mon idologie de ct pour analyser les choses pour essayer d'tre un minimum objectif.


Ok,

Donc peux tu nous donner le lien vers tout membre du gouvernement ou tout dputs qui auraient envoy un message plaignant la suspecte je te prie ?

Je ne pense pas que cela existe, mais je peux bien sur me tromper et en politique plus rien ne m'tonne.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Si une personne excuse la suspecte alors tu ne peux pas dire que personne ne l'a excuse.


Heu ! Juste comme a. Quand tu dis "une personne", tu veux n'importe quelle personne de n'importe quel rseau social ? 
Alors, du coup, oui, certainement qu'il y a des personnes qui vont excuser la suspecte. Comme il y a des personnes qui ont excuss les auteurs des attentats de Charly Hebdo, comme il y des personnes qui ont excuss les auteurs des attentats du 13 novembre, ou encore l'assassin de Samuel Patty. 

Mais, ce que dont on parle ici, ce sont des dputs ou des ministres. Pas des guignols qui croient se rendre intressants sur les rseau sociaux en publiant anonymement des saloperies, ni mme des extrmistes qui adhrent aux idologies islamistes, et qui, toujours sous couvert de l'anonymat, rpandent leurs ides nausabondes.

----------


## Pyramidev

Ces derniers jours, la surmdiatisation de l'affaire Lola met sur le devant de la scne les dfaillances de la prise en charge des OQTF.

Hier, sur RMC, il y avait un tmoignage intressant de 3 minutes d'un policier :



Mais cela risque d'occulter un autre sujet important qui concerne aussi la police : le dmantlement de la police judiciaire par Grald Darmanin. J'avais voqu ce sujet sur le fil prsent le 8 octobre. Hier, BLAST aussi a abord ce sujet (12m32) :



Il va falloir s'attendre  une augmentation de la dlinquance, surtout la dlinquance en col blanc.

La destruction de l'tat franais continue.

----------


## sanderbe

Bonsoir, 




> En face, le RN reste assis, coute le discours, et lis le projet avant de dposer sa motion de censure.
> Lequel fait le plus pro ? Lequel parait crdible ?


Le RN est le plus pro et crdible , car eux aux moins proposent . Le RN se soucie aussi de la classe moyenne et ouvrire / prcaire . Le RN se soucie des franais et fait passer les priorits des franais avant de s'occuper du reste du monde . 

Le RN est poli , courtois, crdible , srieux, investie et respectable . 

Forcement les branquignols de Renaissances se prennent en pleine poire toute la merde de leur prdcesseurs. Il est donc logiquement trs facile d'accuser de tous les mots ds qu'un parti d'opposition demande des comptes. 




> Malheureusement, pas la NUPES qui sacrifie au burlesque la respectabilit.


La NUPES est aussi une bande branquignols . Toujours proposer des solutions qui vont  l'encontre des franais ... Les pires en matires c'est EELV et LFI. 

> ponctionner toujours plus d'argent au franais
> fivre taxeuse
> solution de mobilit pour empcher les franais de se dplacer 
> solution pour empcher la police de faire son travail
etc ... la liste est longue




> Quand on se fait donner des leon de savoir vivre par le RN, il n'y a pas de quoi tre fier.


C'est que la NUPES doit se remettre en question et que le RN est un parti srieux et mature pour gouverner dans le futur.




> Va faire un tour sur les rseaux sociaux tu verras bien que ce que tu racontes est faux.


Pas besoin d'aller "que sur les rseaux sociaux". Il est aussi possible d'couter les franais parler autour de soi.

J'en ct parfois la semaine . 70% de ceux que je ctoies partagent les ides du RN, DLF et R! 

Vous savez le fameux "ce que les gens pensent tout bas" . Bah maintenant des politiques se sont enfin saisie du sujet . Forcement la majorit au pouvoir se prend toute la merde en pleine poire . 




> Si une personne excuse la suspecte alors tu ne peux pas dire que personne ne l'a excuse. Tant que tu ne prouves pas que personne ne l'a fait alors tu ne peux pas affirmer cela.
> 
> J'en ai vu plein et je ne suis pas le seul. Je sais juste mettre mon idologie de ct pour analyser les choses pour essayer d'tre un minimum objectif.


Tt ou tard la macronie se fera prendre  son propre pige a toujours mentir au franais. L on va jubiler et applaudir ! 

Pour dire Erviewthink , tu as entirement raison  :+1:

----------


## Erviewthink

> Ok,
> 
> Donc peux tu nous donner le lien vers tout membre du gouvernement ou tout dputs qui auraient envoy un message plaignant la suspecte je te prie ?
> 
> Je ne pense pas que cela existe, mais je peux bien sur me tromper et en politique plus rien ne m'tonne.


Je parle pas du gouvernement bien videmment. Macron a bourr le mou aux parents pour qu'ils disent pas de rcupration.

Ca la met mal avec la visite du premier ministre en Algrie en plus.

----------


## Ryu2000

Le budget 2023 est le deuxime budget le plus austritaire des vingt dernires annes 



> Le collectif Nos services publics dnonce, dans une tribune au  Monde , une loi de finances qui non seulement diminue les services rendus  la population  court terme, mais grve aussi notre capacit  prparer lavenir.


Juillet 2022 :
Le retour d'une austrit dont Macron ne veut pas dire le nom



> La petite musique du  srieux budgtaire  revient avec force aprs la crise sanitaire. Le rapport de la Cour des Comptes  Emmanuel Macron est loccasion pour lexcutif de promettre une nouvelle cure daustrit qui ne dit pas son nom. Sans jamais toucher au dogme nolibral.
> 
> *On se doutait que le  quoiquil en cote  servirait un jour ou lautre de justification  un nime tour de vis budgtaire*. Avec la remise du rapport annuel de la Cour des comptes au prsident de la Rpublique, ce 15 juillet, loccasion tait belle pour Emmanuel Macron et Laurent Fabius de mettre en scne ce qui nest une surprise pour personne : le retour  lorthodoxie librale.
> 
> Un pas de deux soigneusement chorgraphi, o le prsident de linstitution de la rue Cambon alerte sur  la dgradation des finances publiques , tandis que le chef de ltat joue les bons lves en promettant le  srieux budgtaire .


On va subir une austrit encore plus forte et on va nous dire que tout est de la faute du prix de l'nergie.

Ce qui s'est pass en Grce risque de nous arriver.
Le gouvernement Franais va probablement continuer de dtruire les services publics, si un jour une nouvelle pidmie apparait, les hpitaux seront saturs encore plus facilement. (a fait dj des annes qu'ils saturent en priode de grippe)

----------


## escartefigue

> Le RN est poli , courtois, crdible , srieux, investie et respectable .


Merci pour ce commentaire objectif  ::roll:: 

Quand Sanderbe a remplac Tanaka59, on n'a pas gagn au change  ::aie::

----------


## totozor

> Le RN est le plus pro et crdible , car eux aux moins proposent . Le RN se soucie aussi de la classe moyenne et ouvrire / prcaire . Le RN se soucie des franais et fait passer les priorits des franais avant de s'occuper du reste du monde .


Le RN se soucie de la classe ouvrire et prcaire? Vraiment?
Le RN vote contre l'augmentation du SMIC, pour le durcissement du cadre du chmage.
Je suis presque d'accord avec toi, le RN se soucie des francais et leur donne la priorit,  deux conditions :
1. Qu'ils soient blancs
2. Qu'ils soient riches




> Le RN est poli , courtois, crdible , srieux, investie et respectable .


Ils sont aussi motivs, proactifs et ponctuels, ce qui en fait les candidats parfaits pour la premire SSII qui passe.




> La NUPES est aussi une bande branquignols . Toujours proposer des solutions qui vont  l'encontre des franais ... Les pires en matires c'est EELV et LFI. 
> 
> > ponctionner toujours plus d'argent au franais
> > fivre taxeuse
> > solution de mobilit pour empcher les franais de se dplacer 
> > solution pour empcher la police de faire son travail
> etc ... la liste est longue


Tu parles bien d'augmenter le SMIC, d'avancer l'ge de dpart  la retraite, de taxer les super riches, de donner une montagne de frics  tous les jeunes de 18 ans (je ne suis plus sur de l'age?) ou d'interdire les flashballs qui ont borgn et dmembr de franais (bien blancs)
Je veux bien plus de gens qui me veulent du mal comme a.



> J'en ct parfois la semaine . 70% de ceux que je ctoies partagent les ides du RN, DLF et R!


Eh bien, je suis dsol de te le dire mais tu volues dans un milieu raciste



> Vous savez le fameux "ce que les gens pensent tout bas" . Bah maintenant des politiques se sont enfin saisie du sujet . Forcement la majorit au pouvoir se prend toute la merde en pleine poire .


Alors je te conseilles de regarder Pascal Prau, il dit tout haut  longueur de journe ce que les gens "pensent tout bas".
Mme sur la premire ou France culture j'ai du mal  entendre des discours de gauche, il y a bien un chroniqueur de temps en temps mais  part a c'est compliqu.

Je veux bien reconnaitre que la gauche a t plutt hgmonique  la tl il y a quelques annes mais la balance a clairement t inverse. Et ont est pass des gauchistes modrs  une droite bien affirme voire radicale pour les plus vindicatifs.



> Tt ou tard la macronie se fera prendre  son propre pige a toujours mentir au franais. L on va jubiler et applaudir !


Hlas je crois que tu as raison. Mais je ne suis pas sur que le vent ne va pas tourner.
Pour l'instant je souffle, un peu de dsespoir, un peu pour faire tourner la voilure.

L'extrme droite et le fascisme ne mneront  rien de bien. (chasser Macron n'en vaut pas la chandelle)

----------


## Ryu2000

Si vous pouviez crer un topic ddi au RN pour parler du RN ce serait cool. a manque de critique d'LREM dans le coin  ::(: . a ne parle mme pas d'lisabeth Borne et des ses potentiels futurs 49.3.
C'est un devoir rpublicain de critiquer le pouvoir en place. C'est a la dmocratie  la Franaise.




> (chasser Macron n'en vaut pas la chandelle)


Il parait que les lus RN votent souvent comme les lus LREM.
Le RN c'est un peu comme Emmanuel Goldstein dans 1984, c'est un faux ennemi du systme, une fausse opposition.

Avant c'tait PS vs UMP, maintenant c'est LREM vs RN ? On vit vraiment une triste poque.
Aucun de ces 2 partis ne devrait se retrouver au second tour d'une prsidentielle, il y a un problme dans la politique Franaise.

C'est terrible, Mlenchon doit actuellement tre le moins pire des gros candidats. On dirait une classe qui a 2,7/20 de moyenne.

----------


## Pyramidev

Le mardi 18 octobre, j'avais crit :




> Normalement, demain, Elisabeth Borne va dclencher le 49.3.
> 
> Les VRAIS dputs d'opposition voteront TOUTES les motions de censure qui pourront tre dposes, malgr la menace de la dissolution de l'Assemble nationale par Emmanuel Macron.
> 
> Les autres dputs qui se diront d'opposition ne constitueront qu'une opposition de pacotille qui montreront qu'ils voudront viter de nouvelles lections lgislatives et de risquer de perdre leurs postes. Tout prtexte de la forme "je ne vote pas cette motion de censure car elle vient de la NUPES ou du RN" ne sera qu'un mensonge pour se foutre de la gueule du peuple.


Le mercredi 19 octobre, Elisabeth Borne a effectivement dclench un 49.3 : https://www.assemblee-nationale.fr/d...u-gouvernement
La NUPES a dpos une motion de censure le jour-mme : https://www2.assemblee-nationale.fr/...S_20221019.pdf
Le RN a aussi dpos une motion de censure le lendemain : https://www2.assemblee-nationale.fr/...0-2022.pdf.pdf

Le jeudi 20 octobre, Elisabeth Borne a dclench un deuxime 49.3 : https://www.assemblee-nationale.fr/d...-projet-de-loi
La NUPES a dpos une motion de censure le jour-mme : https://www2.assemblee-nationale.fr/...S-20201020.pdf

Aujourd'hui,  16h, l'Assemble nationale a dbattu des motions de censure contre le premier 49.3 : https://www.assemblee-nationale.fr/d...ons-de-censure
Si vous avez beaucoup de temps  perdre, les discours sont disponibles ici : https://videos.assemblee-nationale.f..._635696e0b1c38

Le plus important, c'est les *rsultats des votes* :
https://www2.assemblee-nationale.fr/...)/16/(num)/358
https://www2.assemblee-nationale.fr/...)/16/(num)/359

Sans surprise, la Macronie et LR (Les Ringards) ont rejet les deux motions de censure.

Tous les dputs du RN ont finalement vot les deux motions de censure, sauf Serge Muller qui a vot la motion de censure de la NUPES, mais pas celle de son propre parti (je ne sais pas pourquoi).

Du cot de la NUPES, la grande majorit des dputs ont vot la motion de censure de la NUPES, mais pas celle du RN. Le motif ressemble plus ou moins  "Nous ne voterons jamais une motion de censure du RN, parce que nous sommes une secte." Ceux qui n'ont vot aucune motion de censure sont 3 dputs du groupe cologiste. Le seul qui a vot les deux motions de censure est Jean-Philippe Nilor de LFI. C'est donc le seul insoumis de LFI.

Le groupe Liberts, Indpendants, Outre-mer et Territoires a rejet les deux motions de censure. La seule exception est Olivier Serva qui a vot la motion de censure de la NUPES, mais pas celle du RN.

Sans surprise, Nicolas Dupont-Aignan a vot les deux motions de censure. Par contre, les 3 autres dputs classs en "non inscrits" n'ont vot aucune motion de censure.

----------


## Pyramidev

Ce lundi 24 octobre,  21h30, l'Assemble nationale a dbattu de la motion de censure contre le deuxime 49.3 : https://www.assemblee-nationale.fr/d...ion-de-censure

Voici les discours : https://videos.assemblee-nationale.f..._6356e43869a96
Attention, une partie d'entre eux sont trs soporifiques.

Alexandre Loubet du RN a annonc que le RN n'allait pas voter la deuxime motion de censure de la NUPES en invoquant le motif qu'elle allait tre inutile, car le rsultat allait tre le mme que celui de la premire motion de censure.

Voici les rsultats : https://www2.assemblee-nationale.fr/...)/16/(num)/360

Par rapport  la prcdente motion de censure de la NUPES, voici les diffrences :
 Aucun des 89 dputs du RN n'a vot cette deuxime motion de censure de la NUPES, alors que tous avaient vot la premire. Ce lundi 24 octobre, les dputs RN se sont comports de manire uniforme comme des robots bien disciplins (sauf Serge Muller qui avait eu temporairement un bogue lors du vote de la motion de censure du RN).
 Dans le groupe cologiste, il n'y a eu qu'une abstention au lieu de 3. Cette fois, Sbastien Peytavie et Jean-Claude Raux ont vot la motion de censure.
 Olivier Serva et Nicolas Dupont-Aignan n'ont pas particip au vote.

----------


## ABCIWEB

> Si vous pouviez crer un topic ddi au RN pour parler du RN ce serait cool. a manque de critique d'LREM dans le coin . a ne parle mme pas d'lisabeth Borne et des ses potentiels futurs 49.3.
> C'est un devoir rpublicain de critiquer le pouvoir en place. C'est a la dmocratie  la Franaise.


Bah oui mais la majorit d'entre nous se fait balader par les media qui leur dicte les sujets soi-disant importants et sur lesquels il est bon de s'mouvoir. 

Et a papote, histoire de donner son opinion sur des faits divers pour mieux nous faire oublier les attaques rcurrentes du gouvernements sur les acquis sociaux et les services publics. Donc une page pour critiquer la Nupes qui ne serait pas responsable, et de dvelopper des thories sur le comportement qu'il conviendrait d'avoir pour paratre plus respectable et conforme  ses positions, et une seconde page sur un crime certes atroce mais qui n'en demeure pas moins un fait divers et que l'on monte en pingle parce que l'auteur est une femme trangre sans droit de sjour sur le sol franais. Cela aurait pu tout aussi bien tre une touriste que cela n'aurait rien chang au caractre imprvisible et donc incontrlable de cet acte barbare. 

Et je constate que ce sont les mmes sympathisants du RN qui sont choqus de sa prsence sur le territoire franais, tout en disant  longueur de posts que le problme de la France est de lever trop d'impts. Mais alors comment faire des reconduites  la frontire si l'appareil judiciaire est en manque d'effectifs pour traiter correctement les dossiers des OQTF ?

Concernant la NUPES et les diffrentes motions de censure, au final rien de trs surprenant ni rien de choquant non plus, il se sont opposs  l'utilisation du 49/3 et au budget propos, et l'on a pu compter les opposants et les sympathisants de la politique gouvernementale.

Durant ce temps, le snat a durcit le texte de la prochaine rforme de l'assurance chmage sur plusieurs points, notamment l'abandon de poste nouvrira plus droit au chmage, et apparemment quel qu'en soit les causes (harclement, salaris non pays) puisqu'il n'est pas prvu de faire des distinctions pour l'instant. Aussi le bonus-malus dcid en 2019, qui vise  limiter le recours aux contrats courts en modulant les cotisations patronales dassurance chmage, a t divis par deux. Encore une mesure qui permettra d'accrotre la prcarit de l'emploi et l'on accusera ensuite les demandeurs d'emploi en fin de contrat de faire appel trop souvent aux allocations chmage. Mais comme les conditions d'attributions seront en mme temps plus difficiles, dcides au doigt mouill par le gouvernement suivant la conjoncture, ils perdront sur tous les tableaux. C'tait bien le moment, en pleine crise conomique et inflationniste de diminuer les droits des plus dfavoriss, ce qui dmontre l'extrmisme de la droite gouvernementale.

Mme extrmisme concernant les hpitaux, 150 millions dbloqus pour  une hausse du personnel,  condition quon en trouve , dans les services en tension, a dclar le ministre de la sant Franois Braun. D'un ct ils font tout pour dgoter le personnel soignant avec des effectifs en surcharge et des possibilits d'accueil en diminution, et de l'autre ct ils font semblant de s'tonner de ne plus pouvoir trouver des candidats au sacrifice.



> On explique quon veut des rformes structurelles, urgentes et on nous rpond par un plan blanc utilis une fois par an depuis 2019. Le plan blanc, a veut dire dplacer des infirmires, annuler des congs, a ne fait que tendre la faon dont on pratique le soin , a rpondu Mlodie Aubart, neuropdiatre  lHpital Necker-Enfants malades de Paris
> ...
> Cent cinquante millions, cest un effet de chiffre, le problme ce nest pas les sous mais reconnatre le statut des soignants, leur donner envie de travailler en hpital, mettre des vrais ratios soignants par enfant


En mme temps, les urgences du CHU de Nante se mettent en grve:



> Des patients attendent parfois 72 heures sur des brancards, il y a 40 enfants  oprer en chirurgie cardiaque dici  la fin de lanne, pour 11 plages opratoires, comment on fait ? On tire au sort ? , snerve-t-il contre une direction  autoritaire . A partir de lundi matin et pendant les vacances scolaires, du personnel grviste assign par la direction accueillera les patients.  Mais  la rentre, nous prvoyons des actions coups de poing 
> ...
>  Les conditions de travail se dgradent, les collgues sont puiss, psychologiquement a ne va pas , selon Stphane Naulleau, infirmier en chirurgie cardiaque et secrtaire gnral du syndicat Force ouvrire (FO) au CHU.  La grogne a commenc il y a quelques jours avec un article dans lequel Philippe El Sar, directeur gnral du CHU de Nantes, disait que le CHU tait attractif pour les soignants, quil ny avait pas de fermeture de lits  poursuit le syndicaliste FO,  or *16 lits ont encore t ferms en octobre* .
> ...
> Contacte par lAFP, la direction na pas pu tre jointe dans limmdiat. Olivier Terrien compile les chiffres :  LARS elle-mme le dit : entre 2015 et 2020, 700 lits de chirurgie ont t ferms, cest le plus rentable et ce que cherche  absorber le priv, mais aussi 200 en obsttrique, 215 en psychiatrie, 200 en soins de suite et rducation. Une situation qui ne va pas samliorer avec la construction du futur CHU de lle de Nantes  qui donnera lieu  une nouvelle fermeture de 63 lits , prvient-il.


Police judiciaire menotte, justice surcharge, hpitaux publics en destruction pour satisfaire les intrts du priv, enseignement idem, droits au chmage selon l'humeur du gouvernement, c'est la totale. J'ai mme entendu le brillantissime Christophe Barbier dire qu'il fallait songer  supprimer la cinquime semaine de congs pays... 

...sans compter les chiffres de l'inflation artificiellement tirs vers le bas par les subventions du gouvernement sur l'essence. Par contre quand on va faire ses courses, c'est pas 5 ou 6% d'inflation que l'on constate mais facilement le double. Cela va faire trs mal en dbut d'anne prochaine avec les rpercussions des hausses des prix de l'essence, de l'lectricit et du gaz.

A ce propos, selon Laurence Champier, directrice Fdrale des banques alimentaires, les demandes ont augmentes de 9% au cours des six derniers mois. A cette forte augmentation de la prcarit, s'ajoute les difficults de financement de ces structures, car le transport des collectes cotent plus cher et surtout le cot de l'lectricit des chambres froides vont faire exploser la facture. Par exemple en Charente maritime la facture des banques alimentaires va passer de 40000  210000 pour 2023 si elles ne bnficient pas d'un bouclier tarifaire (source journal France 2 le 10 octobre dernier).

Bref, entre les dcisions du gouvernement qui profite de la crise pour durcir encore plus les conditions d'attribution du chmage, entre les chiffres de l'inflation, de la prcarit et du chmage qui sont systmatiquement sous-estims avec des systmes de calculs bidonns, et la poursuite alarmante de la destruction des services publics dans leur ensemble, il y a de nombreux sujets autrement plus importants et impactants pour s'mouvoir, plutt que de s'acharner sur les mthodes d'opposition plus ou moins conventionnelles de la Nupes, ou de relayer les propos du RN. Les responsables de la politique actuelle sont au pouvoir et non pas dans l'opposition.

----------


## micka132

> Mme sur la premire ou France culture j'ai du mal  entendre des discours de gauche, il y a bien un chroniqueur de temps en temps mais  part a c'est compliqu.


Question de point de vue. Pour certains, un Fillon c'est dj l'extrme droite quand pour d'autre un Hollande un extrme gauche.
La vrit c'est surtout que le discours gnral s'auto-censure toujours plus est qu'on est loin, trs loin d'une vrai dmocratie o l'on pourrait mettre de vrai divergence. Le rsultat c'est Macron. La synthse d'une droite qui a dlaiss les questions socitales, et la gauche les questions conomiques. Est-ce un hasard si cela correspond  des thmes o l'on est vite traite d'extrmiste (raciste pour la droite, communiste pour la gauche) ?

Un jour peut-tre on sera capable de s'couter, et d'arrter le moralisme  deux balles. Un jour peut-tre on pourra (re?)devenir une vrai dmocratie. En attendant amusez vous avec vos quolibets qui ne font que clore les dbats en montant les frustrations.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Les responsables de la politique actuelle sont au pouvoir et non pas dans l'opposition.


La mauvaise gestion du pays a commenc avant Macron.
Mais il ne faut pas oublier qu'il est l depuis longtemps :
- Secrtaire gnral adjoint du cabinet du prsident de la Rpublique (15 mai 2012  15 juillet 2014)
- Ministre de l'conomie, de l'Industrie et du Numrique (26 aot 2014  30 aot 2016)
- Prsident de la Rpublique franaise (depuis le 14 mai 2017)
Macron nuit  la France depuis 2012. a fait 10 ans qu'il dtruit le pays.




> Question de point de vue.


Personne n'a les mmes dfinitions de gauche et de droite.
Pour moi dans la gauche a un moment donn il y a du social, mais apparemment a a disparu de la dfinition actuelle.




> Pour certains, un Fillon c'est dj l'extrme droite quand pour d'autre un Hollande un extrme gauche.


L'expression "extrme" ne sert qu'a dnigrer des partis.
Il ne me semble pas que gens du NPA se revendiquent tre des extrmistes et c'est la mme chose pour ceux qui votent Zemmour.

Pour la blague j'ai envie de dire "Les seuls vrais extrmes ce sont les gens d'EELV et d'LREM, ils sont extremement cons".

Je ne me rappelle pas des mesures sociales qui ont t faites pendant le mandat d'Hollande.
Il y a du socitale, mais a j'en ai rien  foutre.

Sous Hollande il y a eu a :
Loi Macron : un bilan contrast



> Surtout, certaine rformes, ayant marqu un tournant libral sous la prsidence de Franois Hollande, n'ont pas abouti "aux effets escompts." Compos de prs de 300 articles, ce texte de loi avait suscit de vifs dbats  l'assemble et provoqu de fortes mobilisations citoyennes et syndicales.


Et a :
Il y a cinq ans, ladoption en force de la loi Travail, grce au 49.3



> Le 21 juillet 2016, sous la prsidence de Franois Hollande, aprs des mois de contestation, le gouvernement passe en force pour faire adopter  lAssemble nationale la loi Travail, ou loi El Khomri.


Il y a mme des articles qui mlangent les deux :
Travail : "Surprise", la loi Macron s'annonce pire que la loi El Khomri !



> Le Parisien rvle ce lundi 5 juin un "brouillon" du plan de l'excutif pour rformer le code du travail. Si le gouvernement a dmenti qu'il s'agisse de sa feuille de route, *les pistes qui y sont prsentes sont parfaitement cohrentes avec la ligne Macron, qui avait dj inspir la loi El Khomri*


Je suis bien content de voir que le PS est quasiment mort. Depuis qu'Hamon est parti c'est devenu n'importe quoi.

----------


## pmithrandir

Abciwzb.

Pour l'abandon de poste, en cas d'abandon lgitime, les prud'hommes le qualifieront comme un licenciement comme c'est la norme aujourd'hui. A ce moment la personne touchera l'argent.

C'est moins avantageux qu'aujourd'hui puisqu'il faudra aller en justice, mais d'un autre ct la pratique qui consiste  ne pas dmissionner mais  arrter de venir sans prvenir n'est pas rglo non plus.

Je ne sais donc que penser de cela et je ne vois pas de bonne manire de faire. Les deux tant mauvaises pour moi.

----------


## Gunny

Cela fait pencher fortement la balance en la faveur de l'entreprise, aux dpends du salari. Arrter de bosser quand ton patron se torche avec ton contrat de travail (et la loi), c'est plus que lgitime. Un emploi c'est un contrat, si l'une des deux parties ne remplit pas sa part, l'autre n'y est pas non plus tenue (moralement parlant).

----------


## ABCIWEB

> Abciwzb.
> Pour l'abandon de poste, en cas d'abandon lgitime, les prud'hommes le qualifieront comme un licenciement comme c'est la norme aujourd'hui. A ce moment la personne touchera l'argent.


D'une part Macron a dj fait une rforme des prud'hommes avec l'instauration de barmes qui plafonnent les indemnisations. Il n'est donc plus question de justice au cas par cas, mais d'un montant maximum fixe pour solde de tout compte. Et comme toujours cela se fait en dfaveur des plus prcaires:



> La baisse du contentieux est particulirement marque pour les ouvriers et employs, notamment pour les petites anciennets de moins de deux ans, o le barme est trs faible, explique Yasmine Tarasewicz, avocate et associe du cabinet Proskauer Rose.  Pour ces personnes, l'esprance de gain est trop faible et la procdure est devenue trop complique pour mriter d'tre lance


Par ailleurs l'abandon de poste n'est qu'une infime partie de cette rforme. Globalement il s'agit d'une rduction des droits, et de laisser le gouvernement dcider seul de ces droits. Le projet de loi  met entre parenthses  les partenaires sociaux, selon lUndic



> Le premier article du projet de loi confie au gouvernement le rle de dfinir une fois de plus par dcret les mesures dapplication du rgime dassurance chmage, et ce, jusquau 31 dcembre 2023.
> ...
> LUndic est lassociation qui a la charge de la gestion du rgime dassurance chmage depuis 1958. Elle est conduite conjointement par les organisations syndicales et les organisations patronales. Ce mode de gestion, cest le paritarisme. Sa place, dans ce contexte dune reprise en main du gouvernement, pourrait avoir du plomb dans laile, comme la reconnu  demi-mot Patricia Ferrand, la prsidente de lUndic, ce 28 septembre.  Vous avez raison sur le fait que cest un acte trs fort qui est marqu dans le projet de loi , a dclar lors de son audition par la commission des affaires du Snat cette reprsentante de la CFDT.  La loi dlgue aux partenaires sociaux la ngociation des rgles de lassurance chmage. Ce projet de loi a pour but de mettre totalement entre parenthses cette dlgation, cest effectivement un acte trs fort. 
> ...
>  La machine est en route pour que a vous chappe compltement , avertit un snateur


Une police judiciaire de plus en plus contrle par le gouvernement, les communes amputes de leurs recettes fiscales (taxes d'habitation et impt locaux sur les entreprises) et donc de plus en plus dpendantes du gouvernement, l'audiovisuel public financ dornavant exclusivement selon le bon vouloir du gouvernement, et maintenant les rgimes d'assurance chmage qui chappent aux partenaires sociaux pour tre dirigs par le gouvernement... 

Le gouvernement veut avoir la main sur tout et dcider de tout pour tout le monde sans contre pouvoir ni concertations autres que symboliques. C'est une drive acclre vers le totalitarisme, qui favorise et lgitime en mme temps les penses extrmistes qu'ils prtendent combattre. Totalitarisme, prcarit, rgime autoritaire, monte de l'individualisme et des mouvements extrmistes, il faut beaucoup de communication et de complicit des media pour cacher sous le tapis cette gouvernance beaucoup plus abjecte que celle qu'on nous prsente.

----------


## Ryu2000

Quelle poque.
Tweet d'un ministre LREM :



> https://twitter.com/BrunoLeMaire/sta...28020774756361
> RN et NUPES.


Cette faon de penser est ridicule.
Parfois des lus RN votent pour une motion de censure propose par des lus issu d'une formation de gauche et c'est tout a fait normal. L'important ce n'est pas qui propose la motion de censure ou qui vote pour.

Parfois LREM est satisfait d'avoir des votes d'lus du RN.
Parfois il y a des lecteurs LREM qui prfrent voter pour le RN que pour un parti de gauche.

le-de-France : des lus LREM pourraient ngocier avec le RN  l'Assemble nationale



> Le RN, en position de force, promet dincarner  une opposition ferme et sans complaisance  sans toutefois fermer la porte  une possible entente avec le parti dEmmanuel Macron. Le dput europen et mari de Marie-Caroline Le Pen, Philippe Olivier, dans une interview diffuse le 21 juin, voque lambition du parti de mettre en place * une opposition responsable qui ne bloque pas les procdures*, mais qui essaie dtre constructive.   Si des textes vont dans le bon sens, il ny a pas de raison quon ne les approuve pas sils rvlent de lintrt national , a avanc lhomme politique.


Ces dputs LREM prts   discuter  avec le RN pour trouver des majorits  lAssemble



> Alors quEmmanuel Macron na pas de majorit absolue  lAssemble, le ministre Eric Dupond-Moretti voque lide d avancer ensemble  avec le RN. Il nest pas le seul. La dpute LREM Cline Calvez veut  aller chercher  leurs voix, et lex-ministre Barbara Pompili et le dput Sylvain Maillard sont prts   discuter  avec le RN. *Des propos contraires   lADN  macroniste, qui passent trs mal chez certains marcheurs*

----------


## pmithrandir

> D'une part Macron a dj fait une rforme des prud'hommes avec l'instauration de barmes qui plafonnent les indemnisations. Il n'est donc plus question de justice au cas par cas, mais d'un montant maximum fixe pour solde de tout compte. Et comme toujours cela se fait en dfaveur des plus prcaires:


Tout  fait d'accord.
Ca me rapelle quand j'tais en Irlande ou j'avais dcouvert qu'aprs ma priode d'essai il existait une seconde priode jusqu' un an d'anciennet ou l'entreprise pouvait se sparer de toi sans justification. Bizarrement les cas de harclement taient signal aprs cette date fatidique.

Aprs, si il y a harcelement caractris, mise en danger, etc... il y a non seulement les indmnits de licenciement, mais galement des dommages qui peuvent tre demands  l'entreprise en sus. 
Mais je suis d'accord pour dire que c'est long, couteux et dcourageant pour un salari. Je ne pourrait dailleur que conseiller de passer outre la plupart du temps pour repartir dans sa vie plutot que de rester bloquer dans le sujet plusieurs annes.

Et c'est vrai que c'est pas Macron qui va rduire les dlais des prudhommes...




> Par ailleurs l'abandon de poste n'est qu'une infime partie de cette rforme. Globalement il s'agit d'une rduction des droits, et de laisser le gouvernement dcider seul de ces droits. Le projet de loi  met entre parenthses  les partenaires sociaux, selon lUndic


Ca donne l'impression que Macron s'assied sur la rgle impose sous chirac de mmoire qui imposait des ngociations avant tout changement dans ces rgimes. 

Encore une fois, c'est anormal et un formidable retour en arrire.




> Une police judiciaire de plus en plus contrle par le gouvernement, les communes amputes de leurs recettes fiscales (taxes d'habitation et impt locaux sur les entreprises) et donc de plus en plus dpendantes du gouvernement, l'audiovisuel public financ dornavant exclusivement selon le bon vouloir du gouvernement, et maintenant les rgimes d'assurance chmage qui chappent aux partenaires sociaux pour tre dirigs par le gouvernement... 
> 
> Le gouvernement veut avoir la main sur tout et dcider de tout pour tout le monde sans contre pouvoir ni concertations autres que symboliques. C'est une drive acclre vers le totalitarisme, qui favorise et lgitime en mme temps les penses extrmistes qu'ils prtendent combattre. Totalitarisme, prcarit, rgime autoritaire, monte de l'individualisme et des mouvements extrmistes, il faut beaucoup de communication et de complicit des media pour cacher sous le tapis cette gouvernance beaucoup plus abjecte que celle que l'on nous prsente.


Tu souligne justement la centralisation des finances dans le pays, qui peut inquiter.
Surtout que ca s'apparente beaucoup a centraliser les recettes et decentraliser les dpenses.

par ex, le RSA qui devient la responsabilit du local, alors que la rgle est nationale. Une bonne manire pour exonrer les dpartement les plus riches du cout des aides sociales, en laissant les dpartements les plus pauvres payer tout, limitant alors leurs investissements, les aides qu'ils peuvent apporter, etc...

Quand je vois le nombre de choses gres au local, qui concernent le pays, j'hallucine beaucoup. Lgalit entre citoyen en prend un sacr coup quand tu octroies jusqu'a 10 000 euros d'aides  Toulouse pour rnover un logement et rien dans d'autres villes.(1500 cheque rgion, 1000 euros renovation 40% mtropole, 5000 prime BBC metropole, 2500 prime matrieux ecologiques mtropole)

Comme toi, je suis assez inquiet par cette situation. Le pays glisse de plus en plus a droite lections aprs elections... acclrant sa chute et son dclassement sur les problmatiques sociales et cologiques... qui vont nous exploser  la figure de plus en plus fort. 


Tu noteras d'ailleur que c'est la principale raison pour laquelle j'en veux aux personnes de gauche de ne plus prsenter de candidats ligibles, nous enfermant dans cette situation. Cette stratgie qui consiste  tre le premier opposant mais jamais en position de l'emporter nous envoie elle aussi dans cette direction.

----------


## halaster08

> Tu noteras d'ailleur que c'est la principale raison pour laquelle j'en veux aux personnes de gauche de ne plus prsenter de candidats ligibles, nous enfermant dans cette situation.


Qu'est-ce qu'un candidat ligible ?

Le dernier candidat (soi-disant) de gauche ligible pour toi c'tait Hollande ? on a vu le rsultat ...

C'est pas parce que toi tu ne l'aime pas que Mlenchon n'est pas ligible

----------


## Gunny

Je pense que le coup du candidat "prsentable" est un pige pour la gauche. Cela alimente le discours "tous les mmes" des extrmes. Les voix de gauches fuient vers les extrmes, tandis que les voix de droite continuent leur chemin, et plus important, les abstentionnistes... s'abstiennent. Il faut quelqu'un d'assez charismatique et grande gueule pour tenir tte  la droite, sinon il va se faire crabouiller. Mais je rejoins sur le fait que la gauche a un gros problme pour proposer des candidats. Mlenchon est un gros problme, et pour autant que je tape souvent sur l'lectorat de gauche pour faire la fine bouche, Mlenchon possde des positions franchement problmatiques, surtout vis--vis la politique extrieure. L'image de la gauche reste trop "vieille cole", ce qui est franchement dommage quand on voit la modernit du programme de l'avenir en commun. La gauche a besoin de candidats qui sortent du moule et qui sachent l'ouvrir et parler aux Franais de 2022. Le discours doit changer, mais mettre de l'eau dans son vin c'est se tirer une balle dans le pied.

----------


## pmithrandir

Eligible, ca veut dire qui a une chance.

Hollande avait de nombreux dfaut, le premier de ne pas etre de gauche, mais il a t lu.
En mme temps, mitterand de gauche c'est pas non plus certain...

Quand tu envoie une personne se prsenter que 75% des franais ne supporte pas... tu sais dj que tu passes pas le second tour. Pourquoi se prsenter au premier.

Des personnalits de gauche qui peuvent passer le second tour, il y en a pas mal je pense.
Les appuyer efficacement en leur apportant les soutiens ncessaires en changes de la mise en place de certaines lois durant le quinquennat et d'un certain nombre de sige, c'est la base de la politique.


Dj en 2012, si on regarde le paysage politique, Mlenchon avait phagocyt la gauche du PS, ne laissant que les motions de hamon et montebourg incarner une gauche.
Si tu vires les lecteurs internes qui votent a gauche, cest difficile par la suite de reprocher le rsultat d'une politique qui balance plus a droite.


Si on regarde dans le monde, il y a globalement 2 mopdes de dmocratie.

Soit bi partie, comme les etats unis ou la France, soit parlementaire comme l'allemagne, la belgique,etc...


Pour les seconds c'est simple, chacun vote ce qu'il veut, et a la fin on essaye de fabriquer une majorit entre gens pas trop loign. Ca marche plus ou moins bien, mais il y a une diversit des ides. La difficult est de garantir une majorit.

Pour les permiers, tu n'as pas le choix. Il faut 2 partis forts et des partis secondaires qui ne peuvent pas obtenir le pouvoir. Dans le cas contraire, c'est tout le pays qui se drgle et toute l'organisation qui s'croule.

En France, il ya traditionnellement 2 partois, un de gauche, un de droite.
A chaque fois que l'un de ces partis a t trop affaibli par un challenger interne le pouvoir s'est rapproch du centre (giscard, macron, hollande)
A chaque fois que les 2 partis ont t fort, on a eu des affrontements clair entre 2 politiques de gouvernement.

Depuis que le RN est fort et menace cet quilibre, la reprsentativit du pays se casse la figure.


notre systpe politique n'est pas celui que je prfre, j'aimerai nettement plus une dmocratie parlementaire. Mais ce n'est pas le systme electoral que l'on a. Donc il fauit faire avec et prsenter un ou une candidate qui obtient tous les soutiens possible de son camps largis.

Et pour 2027, si nous sommes toujours avec une mouvance type LFI forte, on continuera le glissement vers la droite avec des rsultats  peu pres similaires, un parti de gauche qui rassemble peu autour de 20% au premier tour et de 35 au second tour en prvision.

----------


## pmithrandir

> Je pense que le coup du candidat "prsentable" est un pige pour la gauche. Cela alimente le discours "tous les mmes" des extrmes. Les voix de gauches fuient vers les extrmes, tandis que les voix de droite continuent leur chemin, et plus important, les abstentionnistes... s'abstiennent. Il faut quelqu'un d'assez charismatique et grande gueule pour tenir tte  la droite, sinon il va se faire crabouiller. Mais je rejoins sur le fait que la gauche a un gros problme pour proposer des candidats. Mlenchon est un gros problme, et pour autant que je tape souvent sur l'lectorat de gauche pour faire la fine bouche, Mlenchon possde des positions franchement problmatiques, surtout vis--vis la politique extrieure. L'image de la gauche reste trop "vieille cole", ce qui est franchement dommage quand on voit la modernit du programme de l'avenir en commun. La gauche a besoin de candidats qui sortent du moule et qui sachent l'ouvrir et parler aux Franais de 2022. Le discours doit changer, mais mettre de l'eau dans son vin c'est se tirer une balle dans le pied.


Je ne suis pas d'accord avec toi.

La plupart des gens de gauche peuvent tre trs disciplin en matire de vote.
Une frange non ngligeable est rvolutionnaire et ncessite la grande gueule que tu cites.
Une autre navigue au gr des lections entre le RN, la gauche ou l'abstention.

Ce qu'il te faut, c'est une quipe.
Un candidat prsentable et sympathique. On aurait pu citer les dernires annes Jadot, Besancenot, Ayrault, Ruffin, etc... Des gens qui n'ont pas un million de casseroles ou de scandales mdiatiques aux fesses et qui font bosseur sans tre raseur(jospin
Une quipe compose
d'une grande gueule a la mlenchon propre  faire du buzz, a rassurer les revolutionaires et les indcis sur le caractre puissant du mouvement. Au final, il aura un poste type intrieur qui ncessite les mmes qualits, foncer dans le tas.De personnalits varies bosseuses qui vont toucher les diffrentes composantes de la gauche, de l'cologie au fminisme en passant par les LGBT, etc... Pas des Sandrine Rousseau qui n'ont leur place que dans le role de la grande gueule, mais des personnes qui travaillent et son connaisseurs de leur mtier.De 3 ou 4 jeunes pour insuffler une dynamique et montrer une ouvertureDe 2 ou 3 anciens pour montrer de la sagesse et de la transmission depuis le pass. Montrer que l'on a appris et que l'on va faire mieux. Calmer les ardeur, prendre la posture du vieux sage pour teindre les polmiques ou dnouer les difficults.

La tu commences  avoir quelque chose qui va avancer dans la bonne direction. Toujours tenue en joue par la grande gueule qui garantie l'ancrage a gauche, mais qui avance tout de mme dans la direction qui permet de gouverner le pays.

Le jour ou Mlenchon comprendra que son destin n'est pas d'tre le leader, mais la grande gueule qui donne et prend les coups, il prendra cette place qui lui sied a ravir et laissera les autres faire le travail qu'il ne peut pas effectuer.


Si vous regardez le pass : 
Gouvernement de hollande, mou... il lui manque la grande gueule. Montebourg avait un peu ce travail mais pas le bon profil. avant lui Valls (intrieur)
Gvt de macron : Darmanin (intrieur) est la grande gueule qui prend et envoie des coups.
Gvt de chirac, grande gueule = sarko (intrieur)
Gvt de sarko : grande gueule hortefeux (intrieur) et dati.
Gvt de jospin : Chevennement (intrieur)

On peut essayer de continuer vers le pass encore plus si vous voulez...

Dans le genre grande gueule au pouvoir, on a eu sarko. Vous vous souvenez comme c'tait fatiguant, alors qu'il avait dj beaucoup calm le jeu en devenant prsident.

----------


## halaster08

> Je pense que le coup du candidat "prsentable" est un pige pour la gauche. Cela alimente le discours "tous les mmes" des extrmes. Les voix de gauches fuient vers les extrmes, tandis que les voix de droite continuent leur chemin, et plus important, les abstentionnistes... s'abstiennent.


Tout a fait d'accord, ce pige a dj fonctionn une fois avec Hollande, ce serait vraiment idiot de recommencer
Pour gagner la gauche doit faire revenir aux urnes les abstentionnistes et reconqurir l'lectorat ouvrier qui a bascul  l'extrme droite, et c'est pas avec de la gauche molle que ce sera possible




> Des personnalits de gauche qui peuvent passer le second tour, il y en a pas mal je pense.


Je suis curieux de savoir  qui tu penses 




> Hollande avait de nombreux dfaut, le premier de ne pas etre de gauche, mais il a t lu.


Il a t lu et a fait une politique conomique de droite, donc si ta solution c'est de revoter pour un mec de droite dguis pour faire gagner la gauche c'est mal parti




> Dj en 2012, si on regarde le paysage politique, Mlenchon avait phagocyt la gauche du PS, ne laissant que les motions de hamon et montebourg incarner une gauche.
> Si tu vires les lecteurs internes qui votent a gauche, cest difficile par la suite de reprocher le rsultat d'une politique qui balance plus a droite.


C'est plutt l'inverse qui s'est produit, le PS est parti tellement  droite que les partisans de gauche sont parti

----------


## pmithrandir

> Tout a fait d'accord, ce pige a dj fonctionn une fois avec Hollande, ce serait vraiment idiot de recommencer
> Pour gagner la gauche doit faire revenir aux urnes les abstentionnistes et reconqurir l'lectorat ouvrier qui a bascul  l'extrme droite, et c'est pas avec de la gauche molle que ce sera possible


La stratgie que tu prsente est celle de JLM en 2017 et 2022.

Bilan, la gauche runie a fait : 
2017 : 26% des voix + 1.6% pour Poutou et Artaud
2022 : 30.75% des voix + 1.2% de Poutou / Artaud

Si je reprend ton argument... le pige n'a pas fonctionn en 2017 et 2022, ne serait-il pas idiot de le refaire en 2027 ?

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Jadot, Besancenot, Ayrault, Ruffin, etc...


Si c'est Besancenot, je vote pas
et si c'est Jadot ou Ayrault, je vote RN !

----------


## halaster08

> Bilan, la gauche runie a fait :


La gauche dsunie !
Combien de temps ont-ils pass  se tirer dans les pattes plutt que d'essayer de convaincre ?
Ce qu'ils ont fait avec la NUPES ils auraient d le faire avant pour les prsidentielles, l a motive les gens  revenir, mais la gueguerre d'go  laquelle on a assist n'a pas aid.




> La stratgie que tu prsente est celle de JLM en 2017 et 2022.
> 2017 : 26% des voix + 1.6% pour Poutou et Artaud
> 2022 : 30.75% des voix + 1.2% de Poutou / Artaud


La stratgie de LFI tout seul, pas de toute la gauche, d'ailleurs on voit bien qu'unis ils seraient au moins aller jusqu'au second tour

----------


## Ryu2000

> Je pense que le coup du candidat "prsentable" est un pige pour la gauche. Cela alimente le discours "tous les mmes" des extrmes. Les voix de gauches fuient vers les extrmes, tandis que les voix de droite continuent leur chemin, et plus important, les abstentionnistes... s'abstiennent.


Il faut arrter avec cette novlangue, "extrme" c'est n'importe quoi dans ce contexte.
En ralit LFI n'a rien d'extrme et le RN n'a rien d'extrme. Ce sont des partis comme les autres.

Vous pourrez parlez d'extrme quand un parti sera anti-rpublicain.
La France insoumise est-elle vraiment un parti dextrme gauche ?



> Peut-on objectivement dire, comme la fait le ministre Olivier Vran, que LFI nappartient pas   larc rpublicain  ?
> 
> Cest compltement faux. Concrtement, Jean-Luc Mlenchon joue le jeu des lections. *La Rpublique constitue une valeur trs importante pour lui et il a une forte culture rpublicaine.* Ce propos est dautant plus outrancier que Mlenchon sinscrit dans la tradition de Jean Jaurs et de la Rvolution franaise.
> 
> On peut critiquer sa vision de la police ou de la lacit, mais rien chez Jean-Luc Mlenchon nest pas rpublicain. a na pas de sens de laffirmer. Le critiquer ainsi, cest le degr zro de la politique, cela ressemble  un argument dautorit qui ne permet pas de faire avancer le dbat dmocratique.
> 
> Si le mouvement de Mlenchon nest pas un parti dextrme gauche, quel est le bon terme pour le qualifier ?
> 
> *Il correspond  une forme de radicalisation du socialisme*, si lon se rfre  lvolution du Parti socialiste depuis les annes 1980. Concrtement, le programme de La France insoumise nest pas plus radical que celui de Franois Mitterrand en 1981. Il nest pas rvolutionnaire, mais rformisme : Jean-Luc Mlenchon nest pas favorable  labolition du capitalisme, ne propose pas de sortie de lconomie de march mais propose sa rgulation par lEtat, un fort niveau de dpense publique, une forte fiscalit.


LFI c'est ce que devrait tre le PS.
Le RN c'est ce que devrait tre LR.




> Mais je rejoins sur le fait que la gauche a un gros problme pour proposer des candidats.


Certains sont bien pire que Mlenchon :
- Yannick JADOT
- Anne HIDALGO
- Sandrine ROUSSEAU

En revanche Fabien ROUSSEL, Nathalie ARTHAUD et Philippe POUTOU sont trs bien.




> Hollande avait de nombreux dfaut, le premier de ne pas etre de gauche, mais il a t lu.


Beaucoup de Franais ont vot pour lui afin de dgager Sarkozy.
Ds le premier tour les gens ont vot contre Sarkozy.

2012 :
Jean-Luc Mlenchon : "Le vote utile est une camisole de force"



> Les socialistes sont passs du vote utile au vote efficace. Ils ont pos un thorme qui n'existe que dans leurs ttes. Il faudrait  tout prix tre devant au premier tour pour remporter une lection. Ce n'est pas comme cela que l'on gagne. Deux exemples : en 1981, Franois Mitterrand est derrire Valry Giscard d'Estaing et, en 1995, Lionel Jospin est devant Jacques Chirac au premier tour. Ce qui compte pour gagner, c'est la capacit de chacun  rassembler et entraner. Mais les socialistes ont choisi une ligne consistant  dire : "Nous avons un projet, c'est  prendre ou  laisser. " *Ce n'est pas en la contraignant que l'on rassemblera la gauche.*
> 
> Leur ide est de ne pas bouger et de rcuprer tous les votes, ceux des centristes et de la gauche. C'est le raisonnement tenu par Lionel Jospin, qui nous avait conduits  la catastrophe. Cela revient  dire : "Je n'ai rien  vous proposer, mais votez pour moi, car je gagnerai." On lirait donc un prsident par dfaut. Alors que le pays veut des solutions tranches, car il peroit la situation comme insupportable.


Hollande appelle au vote utile ds le premier tour



> Le candidat socialiste a fait rfrence au 21 avril 2002, lorsque la multiplication des petites listes de gauche avait priv Lionel Jospin de second tour au profit du prsident du Front national, Jean-Marie Le Pen.
> (...)
> Il vise notamment le candidat du Front de gauche, Jean-Luc Mlenchon, qui frle les 10 % dans les intentions de vote, mme si le candidat socialiste se refuse  "faire pression sur les autres candidats de la gauche".


Ce serait chouette que le PS ne se prsente pas  la prsidentielle de 2027, mais d'un autre ct ce serait marrant qu'il russisse  battre son record de 2022 : 1,75% des votes exprims (le PCF a fait 2,28%).




> Quand tu envoie une personne se prsenter que 75% des franais ne supporte pas... tu sais dj que tu passes pas le second tour. Pourquoi se prsenter au premier.


75% des Franais ne peuvent pas tolrer Macron et pourtant il est pass 2 fois  ::(: 
Si seulement les votes blancs comptaient

=====

La solution n'arrivera pas par les urnes, il faut une rvolution, il faut des ttes sur des pics (c'est une mtaphore).
Mais avant qu'une rvolution ait lieu il faut que la vie des Franais se dgrade encore beaucoup plus.

Vous parlez de politique est  aucun moment vous ne parlez des mdias et des instituts de sondages, alors qu'ils jouent un grand rle dans la manipulation de l'lectorat
Cela dit, a ne rien  rien de discuter, vous n'avez aucun pouvoir, aucune influence, ce que vous pensez ne changera jamais rien.
Palabrer sur comment devraient tre les partis de gauche Franaise, tant que vous voulez. Le rsultat sera le mme.

Une abstention proche des records lors de llection prsidentielle 2022

----------


## OrthodoxWindows

> Question de point de vue.* Pour certains, un Fillon c'est dj l'extrme droite quand pour d'autre un Hollande un extrme gauche*.
> La vrit c'est surtout que le discours gnral s'auto-censure toujours plus est qu'on est loin, trs loin d'une vrai dmocratie o l'on pourrait mettre de vrai divergence. Le rsultat c'est Macron. La synthse d'une droite qui a dlaiss les questions socitales, et la gauche les questions conomiques. Est-ce un hasard si cela correspond  des thmes o l'on est vite traite d'extrmiste (raciste pour la droite, communiste pour la gauche) ?


A titre personnel, je trouve que Fillon tait moins d'extrme-droite que Macron. Je n'avais pas enocre 18 ans en 2017, mais j'aurais probablement vot Fillon pour faire barrage  Macron. Car Fillon ne tenait pas des propos type "les pauvres ne valent rien", qu sont des propos no-Darwiniste dans le sens social du terme (cela est une ide parmi les pires ides de l'histoire, il suffit de lire Albert Jacquard pour s'en rendre compte).




> Un jour peut-tre on sera capable de s'couter, et d'arrter le moralisme  deux balles. Un jour peut-tre on pourra (re?)devenir une vrai dmocratie. En attendant amusez vous avec vos quolibets qui ne font que clore les dbats en montant les frustrations.


+ 10 000

----------


## OrthodoxWindows

Toutes ces discussions striles sur "quest-ce que que le vote de gauche ?" et surtout, le point de vue de  pmithrandir me rappellent a :

----------


## Pyramidev

Depuis que LR a baiss son froc et s'est soumis  Emmanuel Macron, c'est comme si la Macronie avait la majorit absolue  l'Assemble nationale. Du coup, en l'absence de vrai contre-pouvoir, le gouvernement macroniste va faire ce qu'il veut jusqu'en 2027,  coup de 49.3.

Quels partis auront un rle en 2027 ?

Les dputs LR ont sauv temporairement leurs postes en rejoignant Emmanuel Macron, mais les perdront en 2027.

Concernant le parti socialiste, c'est mal parti aussi. Boris Vallaud vient d'envoyer le signal : "Je veux viter que la NUPES et le RN votent parfois la mme chose contre le bloc macroniste. Je suis une opposition inutile."

Motion de censure : pour le socialiste Boris Vallaud, le soutien du RN a t un coup de poing dans le ventre

Si vous prfrez voir directement l'information  la source pour vrifier que la citation n'a pas t sortie de son contexte, cela vient de cet entretien,  3m40 :



C'est  4m50 que Boris Vallaud confirme qu'il veut que les textes soient rdigs de telle sorte que le RN vite de les voter aussi.

En 2027, je parie que LR et le PS feront des scores encore plus bas qu'en 2022.

----------


## ABCIWEB

> A titre personnel, je trouve que Fillon tait moins d'extrme-droite que Macron. Je n'avais pas enocre 18 ans en 2017, mais j'aurais probablement vot Fillon pour faire barrage  Macron. Car Fillon ne tenait pas des propos type "les pauvres ne valent rien"


Tu ne t'intressais pas  la politique en 2017, sinon tu aurais su que Fillon voulait privatiser la scurit sociale en n'y incluant que les longues maladies et le reste  charge pour les mutuelles.



> L'assurance publique universelle pour "des affections graves ou de longue dure" et l'assurance prive pour "le reste". La proposition est crite en toutes lettres dans le programme de Franois Fillon. Dbut dcembre 2016, le candidat de la droite  l'lection prsidentielle suggre une importante rforme de la Scurit sociale.


Il faut dire aussi qu'il avait un pote nomm Henri de Castries prsident du groupe AXA, trs intress dans cette histoire, et qu'Axa avait vers 200.000 euros  la socit de conseil de Fillon.



> Outre l'affaire Penelope Fillon, dans lequel est entran Franois Fillon, le candidat  l'lection prsidentielle est aussi attaqu par ses adversaires politiques, et notamment Yannick Jadot, pour ses liens supposs avec la compagnie d'assurance Axa. BFM Business apporte mercredi un clairage sur le montant des sommes en jeu : en tout, l'ancien Premier ministre aurait reu 200.000 euros d'honoraires de la part d'Axa entre mi-2012 et mi-2014 via sa socit de conseil 2F Conseil.
> ...
> L'ancien PDG d'Axa soutient la candidature de Franois Fillon
> ...
> Un possible conflit d'intrt ? Cre en 2012, l'existence de la socit 2F Conseil a t rvle au grand public par le Canard enchan qui, fin novembre, a affirm qu'elle avait rapport  Franois Fillon plus de 600.000 euros de salaire net en trois ans, entre 2012 et 2015. Selon Mediapart et Le Monde, l'ex-Premier ministre aurait aussi touch 200.000 euros en quatre ans du cabinet de conseil financier Ricol Lasteyrie qu'il aurait conseill via sa socit, dans ce qui pourrait constituer, selon les deux journaux, un possible conflit d'intrt.


Donc non, Fillon n'tait pas moins de droite que Macron, en fait c'tait les mmes puisque Macron poursuit avec application son entreprise de destruction des services publics, sant, ducation, etc... Mais durant sa campagne de 2017 Macron tait moins mprisant qu'il ne l'a t une fois lu, d'o le fait qu'il apparaissait comme "moins de droite". Son discours tait trs flou, bas sur des "en mme temps", pour le reste il a pass l'essentiel de son temps  dire "c'est moi ou le FN". Il avait bien parl de rformer l'assurance chmage mais  la marge, rien  voir avec ce qu'il a fait durant son premier quinquennat et qu'il continue de faire dans le second en prenant tous les pouvoirs au dtriment de l'UNEDIC et des partenaires sociaux. 

Bref, il se prsentait plutt comme une droite modre, avant d'apparatre sous son vrai jour une fois lu. Cela ne pouvait pas tromper ceux qui s'intressent un peu  la politique - Franois Ruffin avait post de nombreuses vidos concernant son double jeu - mais les media l'on prsent comme un sauveur et la gauche caviar l'a suivi de mme qu'une bonne partie de la droite pour remplacer Fillon emptr dans l'histoire Pnlope. Mais bon l'un ou l'autre  mon avis c'tait pareil. Fillon aurait peut tre t moins vulgaire et moins ouvertement mprisant (en dlguant cette tche  quelqu'un d'autre si le mpris fait partie de leur stratgie) mais au final le rsultat serait le mme, toujours plus de prcarit et de casse des services publics, et a Fillon l'avait clairement annonc. Et puis on le voit bien aujourd'hui, LREM et LR c'est comme cul et chemise.




> ... des propos type "les pauvres ne valent rien" qui sont des propos no-Darwiniste dans le sens social du terme (cela est une ide parmi les pires ides de l'histoire, il suffit de lire Albert Jacquard pour s'en rendre compte).


Trs bonne lecture, minent scientifique et homme d'esprit, Albert Jacquard avait aussi une trs belle plume. J'ai chez moi "Ides Vcues", un des livres que j'ai le plus apprci pour son souffle et son ouverture d'esprit, c'est lumineux. Je n'ai pas lu les autres, mais je conseille d'en lire au moins un (il y a le choix). C'est un peu comme aprs avoir entendu le requiem de Mozart, on se sent fier d'appartenir  l'espce humaine pour ses gnies et leur grandeur d'esprit.

A l'inverse, aprs un discours de Macron ou de ses sbires, on a plutt envie d'ouvrir le gaz... Je n'ai pas regard son interview/enfumage hier, je les coute trs rarement, trop coutumier de ses lments de langage je me contente d'couter des rsums, j'ai sauv ma soire.

----------


## pmithrandir

Quel crtin ce vallaud..

A quoi a sert de dposer des motions de censures pour qu'elles ne soient pas vote.

A mon sens elles devraient tre du format.

Nous, le parlement, refusons l'usage du 49.3 par le gouvernement sur le texte XXX.



Pas 3 ou 4 pages de blabla qui ne sert a rien.

On s'intresse uniquement au point qui pose problme... Le passage en force du gvt.

----------


## virginieh

> Quel crtin ce vallaud..
> 
> A quoi a sert de dposer des motions de censures pour qu'elles ne soient pas vote.
> 
> A mon sens elles devraient tre du format.
> 
> Nous, le parlement, refusons l'usage du 49.3 par le gouvernement sur le texte XXX.
> 
> 
> ...


Exactement et il devrait y avoir un seul vote sur toutes les motions de censure : il y a tel, tel et tel partie qui dposent une motion de censure, mais un seul vote pour/contre.

----------


## escartefigue

> Si c'est Besancenot, je vote pas
> et si c'est Jadot ou Ayrault, je vote RN !


Voter RN c'est voter pour les amis de Poutine, Trump, Bolsonaro et autres menteurs, corrompus et sans scrupules.
Voter RN c'est mettre  la poubelle la devise "libert, galit, fraternit"
Voter RN c'est accepter de donner les clefs de la maison France  un parti d'origine fasciste 
Je vous recommande la lecture de cet article de Mdiapart sur les fondateurs du (af)front national.
Prtendre que la fille, Marine, qui a baign dans cette atmosphre fasciste depuis toute petite serait plus dmocrate que son pre est au mieux une illusion, au pire un mensonge.
Il suffit de connaitre les amis de Marine Le Pen pour savoir quelles sont ses vraies valeurs, pas celle de la vitrine honorable qu'elle veut prsenter.

----------


## micka132

> Quand tu envoie une personne se prsenter que 75% des franais ne supporte pas... tu sais dj que tu passes pas le second tour. Pourquoi se prsenter au premier.


Et pourtant Macron...

----------


## pmithrandir

> 75% des Franais ne peuvent pas tolrer Macron et pourtant il est pass 2 fois 
> Si seulement les votes blancs comptaient


Dans tes rves...

Il est 32% de popularit. 
Avec 28% qui lui font peu confiance, 33 pas du tout = 61%

Donc 33% qui ne peuvent pas le supporter, 61% si tu as mal formul ta phrase.


Si maintenant on regarde les rsultats des personnalits politiques, on a : 


Tu vois 
JLM avec 64% d'opinions ngatives, 45 de trs ngative
MLP avec 55% d'opinions ngatives, 40 de trs ngative

A cot de ca, tu as 
 ruffin a 39% d'opinion ngatives, 21 de trs ngatives
Jadot : 45% dont 24% de trs ngatif
Roussel : 38 dont 19%
etc

Sources : 
https://elabe.fr/barometre-politique-oct2022/

Pour moi, l'important c'est moins la cote de popularit, que la cote de non popularit.
En effet, les indcis et les moyennement contre peuvent tre convaincus. Ce qui donne des rserves de voix a certaines personnalits politiques.

Pour d'autres, le niveau d'impopularit est telle que la messe est dite. Leur role est d'tre un pouvantail.

Et c'est la ou certains sont plus malin que d'autres.

Si tu regarde Franois hollande par exemple.
Il a eu le pouvoir, et il voyait qu'il allait le perdre. Il a mis son poulain dans sa suite, en l'appuyant avec ses partenaires de toujours.

Pendant un quinquenat il a fait profil bas... et la il remonte doucement dans les esprits.
Il n'est pas grill comme sarko
Il a une exprience
Il n'est pas epouvantail 55 d'opinion ngatives, mais 27 de trs ngatives

Dans quelques mois, il sera surement mieux class et en position pour reprendre le PS. (l'ancien capitaine de navire qui vient sauver celui qui s'choue lamentablement)

Dans le mme temps, JLM se sera cras encore plus s'il continue sur cette lance.

La diffrence entre les 2 hommes, c'est que hollande sait quand il doit se taire pour se faire dsirer. JLM veut tre au centre de l'attention pour exister.
Le premier est pass maitre dans l'art de l'esquive, le second est un char d'assaut.

PS : ce n'est pas une dclaration d'amour a Hollande, j'essaye juste d'illustrer des stratgies politiques qui ont une chance de succs, quand d'autres n'en ont aucune.
Pour moi un ticket ruffin avec JLM qui dirige en atrrire plan et rameute les revanchard, ca marche trs bien aussi.
C'est dailleur la stratgie de MLP quand sont pre reste dans son jus et qu'elle est plus police. L'un attire les extrmistes, l'autre rassemble le reste des franais.

----------


## Jon Shannow

@escartefigue, voter Jadot ou Ayrault, c'est voter la mme politique que Macron. Et ce que fait Macron, est bien pire que ce que Marine pourrait faire, car, elle, on lui mettrait de tels btons dans les roues qu'elles ne pourrait plus avancer !

----------


## micka132

> Pour moi un ticket ruffin avec JLM qui dirige en atrrire plan et rameute les revanchard, ca marche trs bien aussi.


Ce n'est pas aussi simple que a. Perso si on me demande de classer un Ruffin je suis plutot neutre, alors que je suis plutt ngatif pour un JLM. Pourtant dans un scenario improbable o tu as JLM vs Ruffin je vote JLM.
J'ai plus confiance en JLM pour avoir un changement qu'en Ruffin.
En premier choix je vote sur celui qui me correspond le plus, et si au vote final il n'y a pas mon poulain je vote pour celui qui a le plus de chance de faire des changements. Mme si je juge ces changements mauvais, n'ayant pas la vrit je peux me tromper donc pourquoi pas tenter l'aventure. 
Bon je sais bien que c'est pas une majorit de gens qui pensent comme a, m'enfin je ne dois pas tre un cas isol.

----------


## pmithrandir

> Ce n'est pas aussi simple que a. Perso si on me demande de classer un Ruffin je suis plutot neutre, alors que je suis plutt ngatif pour un JLM. Pourtant dans un scenario improbable o tu as JLM vs Ruffin je vote JLM.
> J'ai plus confiance en JLM pour avoir un changement qu'en Ruffin.
> En premier choix je vote sur celui qui me correspond le plus, et si au vote final il n'y a pas mon poulain je vote pour celui qui a le plus de chance de faire des changements. Mme si je juge ces changements mauvais, n'ayant pas la vrit je peux me tromper donc pourquoi pas tenter l'aventure. 
> Bon je sais bien que c'est pas une majorit de gens qui pensent comme a, m'enfin je ne dois pas tre un cas isol.


Un ticket, c'est une quipe qui part ensemble.

Ruffin pour la prsidence, mlenchon qui fait campagne dans cette optique et qui sera premier ministre ou au gvt.

Ils n'y a donc pas le choix entre les 2, puisqu'ils sont allis.

----------


## Ryu2000

> le gouvernement macroniste va faire ce qu'il veut jusqu'en 2027,  coup de 49.3.


C'est un truc qui revient souvent.
Je me rappelle que Valls l'a utilis 6 fois.
Mais aujourd'hui il y a des articles qui parlent des prcdentes utilisations.

Donc l c'est la technique de la personne qui a eu 4,75/20 et relativise parce que la moyenne de classe est  3,25.
Michel Rocard, le champion du 49.3



> Ce recours au 49.3 par Michel Rocard ne fut donc que le premier d'une longue srie.  tel point que larchive ci-dessous baptisait lhomme politique de  recordman en la matire ,  linverse de Franois Fillon, Lionel Jospin et Jean-Marc Ayrault qui ne lutilisrent jamais. *Entre 1988 et 1991, il engagea 28 fois la responsabilit de son gouvernement, soit prs d'un tiers des 89 recours au 49.3 effectus au cours de la Ve Rpublique.* 5 motions de censure, seul moyen d'empcher l'adoption de la loi en renversant le gouvernement quand sa responsabilit est engage, furent dposes contre son gouvernement. Aucune ne fut adopte.


Dans cet article il y a un diagramme !
Article 49.3 : comment fonctionne-t-il ? Combien de fois a-t-il t utilis durant la Vᵉ Rpublique ?



> *Depuis 1958, larticle 49.3 a t dclench  89 reprises (33 fois par un chef de gouvernement de droite et 56 fois par la gauche).* Le record absolu revient  Michel Rocard, qui a engag la responsabilit de son gouvernement  28 reprises, lusage du 49.3 ntant  lpoque pas limit. A linverse, plusieurs premiers ministres, disposant dune large majorit, ny ont jamais eu recours. Lopposition na rpliqu que 47 fois par une motion de censure, mais aucune procdure na jamais abouti  un rejet du gouvernement.





> Prtendre que la fille


Vous avez une faon de penser tribale.
Chez vous la faute se transmet de gnration en gnration. C'est a que vous enseignez  vos enfants ? "Ne soit pas ami avec cette fille, j'aime pas son grand pre" ?
Avec cette logique, on pourrait dire "l'anctre du PS a vot pour donner les plein pouvoirs au gnral Ptain".
L il y a de la SFIO l dedans :
Liste des 569 parlementaires ayant vot  pour 

Premirement a m'tonnerait que Jean-Marie Lepen soit aussi mchant que vous le pensez, ensuite il s'est fait virer du parti, la philosophie du parti n'est plus la mme, maintenant c'est beaucoup plus sioniste. Il y a des gens comme Louis Aliot qui poussent le parti dans cette direction.

J'ai l'impression que le RN fait de moins en moins peur aux lecteurs. Rptez en boucle "Ils sont fascistes ! Ils sont fascistes !" a ne fonctionne pas du tout.

Perso j'ai moins peur d'eux que d'LREM.
Je ne sais pas si la France va survivre  15 ans de Macron (il a commenc en 2012).
La situation aujourd'hui est catastrophique, aucun gouvernement ne s'est acharn avec autant de hargne  dtruire la France.

=====
Budget de la  Scu  : Elisabeth Borne utilise de nouveau le 49.3



> Mercredi dans la soire, le gouvernement a engag sa responsabilit  *pour la troisime fois en une semaine*  afin de faire adopter lensemble du projet de loi de financement de la Scurit sociale.





> Dans tes rves...


Je n'ai aucune confiance dans ces sondages.
Je suis convaincu qu'en ralit Macron est beaucoup moins populaire que les sondages essaient de nous faire croire.

Bref LREM est au pouvoir et ont va continuer d'en chier.
Ils vont continuer de prendre des mauvaises dcisions et de dtruire le pays.

----------


## pmithrandir

> @escartefigue, voter Jadot ou Ayrault, c'est voter la mme politique que Macron. Et ce que fait Macron, est bien pire que ce que Marine pourrait faire, car, elle, on lui mettrait de tels btons dans les roues qu'elles ne pourrait plus avancer !


Tu penses vraiment.

Pour moi ce sont des coquilles vides, des jolis tendards.

l'quipe et les dputs derrire, ca donnera vraiment la couleur de leur politique.

----------


## escartefigue

> @escartefigue, voter Jadot ou Ayrault, c'est voter la mme politique que Macron. Et ce que fait Macron, est bien pire que ce que Marine pourrait faire, car, elle, on lui mettrait de tels btons dans les roues qu'elles ne pourrait plus avancer !


C'est grce  ce genre d'attitude que les fachos reprennent le pouvoir un peu partout dans le monde.

Il y a plein d'articles sur la vraie nature du FN/RN  lire d'urgence :

https://www.contretemps.eu/front-ras...-vichy-petain/
https://linsoumission.fr/2022/10/05/...ans-waffen-ss/
https://www.lemonde.fr/politique/art...04_823448.html
https://blogs.mediapart.fr/jean-marc...sont-des-nazis


@sanderbe qui aime tant le FN : mme dans la presse belge on trouve des articles sur les dessous fascistes du FN
voir par exemple celui de la RTBF ICI

----------


## virginieh

> @escartefigue, voter Jadot ou Ayrault, c'est voter la mme politique que Macron. Et ce que fait Macron, est bien pire que ce que Marine pourrait faire, car, elle, on lui mettrait de tels btons dans les roues qu'elles ne pourrait plus avancer !


Pire que a tu regardes les 10 premiers c'est aussi exactement la mme politique que Macron (ou pire). Je comprends pas ceux qui disent j'ai pas confiance en Macron et qui voterait pour un de ses 2 premiers ministres ...

C'est d'un dprimant.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> C'est grce  ce genre d'attitude que les fachos reprennent le pouvoir un peu partout dans le monde.


Mais ce genre d'attitude, justement, elle vient d'o ? Du mpris des partis politiques "de gouvernement" (comme on les appelle sur les plateaux tv) pour le peuple. De la complaisance des mdias avec le RN et surtout la peur que LFI arrive au pouvoir. Et a sera de pire en pire. Ce qui arrive en Italie est trs prs d'arriver en France.

----------


## micka132

> Ce qui arrive en Italie est trs prs d'arriver en France.


Et qu'arrive t-il en Italie?

----------


## Ryu2000

> qu'arrive t-il


Pas grand chose.
Il y a une Giorgia Meloni qui a t nomme premire ministre.

Mais elle  fond pro UE, elle est pote avec Ursula Von Der Leyen, j'ai l'impression qu'elle a trahi Silvio Berlusconi alors que c'est un peu grce  lui si elle a atterrit l.

Italie : Giorgia Meloni promet que Rome restera  un partenaire fiable de lOTAN en soutien  lUkraine 
Italie : la prsidente du Conseil, Giorgia Meloni, nie toute "sympathie" ou "proximit" avec le fascisme
Italie: le nouveau gouvernement ne cdera pas au chantage de Vladimir Poutine, assure Giorgia Meloni
Joe Biden a "hte" de travailler avec l'Italienne Giorgia Meloni pour aider l'Ukraine
Italie : l'UE prte  "cooprer" avec le gouvernement d'extrme droite de Giorgia Meloni

====
Budget de la Scurit sociale : Elisabeth Borne actionne  nouveau le 49.3



> Les dbats avaient atteint un pic de tension vers 23H00, les dputs de la Nupes dnonant une  mascarade . Aprs avoir demand  plusieurs reprises, et sans succs, des prolongations et des sances supplmentaires pour examiner le millier damendements - une demande galement formule par Les Rpublicains , *les dputs de gauche ont finalement quitt lhmicycle.*
> 
> *On ne souhaite pas participer  cette mascarade* , a lanc Pierre Dharrville, Cyrielle Chatelain demandant du  respect pour la reprsentation nationale .  *A la brutalit du 49.3, ils ont ajout lhumiliation* , a dplor le socialiste Jrme Guedj.  *Tous les articles ont t vots, nous avons tous pris part aux votes. On a fait le boulot sincrement avec honntet. En rponse, on a de la malhonntet* , a abond linsoumise Sgolne Amiot. Les dputs RN taient galement absents de lhmicycle lors de la dclaration de la Premire ministre.
> 
> Il sagit du troisime engagement de responsabilit du gouvernement sur les textes budgtaires, aprs ceux sur les parties recettes du budget de lEtat et de celui de la Scu la semaine dernire, adopts en premire lecture.





> https://twitter.com/MarxFanAccount/s...77421305708544
> C'est le bordel  l'Assemble nationale.
> 
> Les dputs NUPES dnoncent avec raison le fait que dbattre des articles ne sert  rien, puisque de toute manire le gouvernement va utiliser le 49.3 et donc garder ce qu'il veut.
> 
> En consquences la gauche vient de quitter l'hmicycle.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Et qu'arrive t-il en Italie?


Le fascisme est de nouveau au pouvoir, grce  une alliance avec une droite dure. En gros, si on transpose en France, c'est Le Pen qui est mise au pouvoir avec le soutien de LR et LREM.

----------


## micka132

> Le fascisme est de nouveau au pouvoir, grce  une alliance avec une droite dure.


Donc l'Italie est devenue un tat autoritaire? Tu dis a comme a pour faire comme tout le monde ou tu as de vrais infos?

----------


## pmithrandir

> Si c'est Besancenot, je vote pas
> et si c'est Jadot ou Ayrault, je vote RN !


Je me demande quand mme  quel point c'est de l'esbrouffe.

t'imaginer te mette au niveau politique de Ryu, hanouna ou les auditeurs de TPMP, ... je t'estime trop pour penser une seconde que tu tiendrait plus de 2 minutes des discussions avec ce genre de personnes.

Mettre le RN au pouvoir parce qyu'un candidat n'est pas "assez" a gauche, c'est voter encore plus libral que macron, mais avec une vision idale porte vers la dictature et prendre un risque de condamnation de l'tat. Tu prendrais le risque ? 

Moi aussi je me disais ca avant de me dire, "mais arrete tes btises...."

Quand a la "peut etre" scurit de l'immobilisme... j'ai de serieux doutes.
Dj elle devrait avoir une majorit relative comme Macron... et tu vois les dgats que ca peut faire.
De plus, je ne donne pas 2 semaines avant qu'une partie ou tout LR la suive.(ciotti le premier)
De mme, pas sur que les darmanin ne soient pas tents.



Et encore une fois, pour moi si on partait dans l'optique d'un candidat jodot / ayrault, ..., ca serait avec une gauche unie derrire un visage... mais prsente dans son ensemble. Avec toutes les composantes prsentes dans le gvt et l'assemble. Quelque soit la radicalit de leur vision.

----------


## escartefigue

Au programme du parti de Giorgia Meloni, il y a, sans surprise, comme dans tous les programmes d'extrme droite, des restrictions sur l'avortement,  toutes sortes de mesures coercitives concernant les LGBT et bien sur concernant les immigrs.

Bref le socle habituel des ractionnaires.

Comme la fille Le Pen, elle ne dit plus vouloir quitter l'UE, car comme elle, elle a compris que l'opinion publique ne la suivait pas.
De plus, l'Italie a tellement besoin des subventions europennes, que tenir ce discours aujourd'hui serait difficile.

----------


## micka132

> Au programme du parti de Giorgia Meloni, il y a, sans surprise, comme dans tous les programmes d'extrme droite, des restrictions sur l'avortement,  toutes sortes de mesures coercitives concernant les LGBT et bien sur concernant les immigrs.


Possible, mais en quoi est-ce fasciste?




> De plus, l'Italie a tellement besoin des subventions europennes, que tenir ce discours aujourd'hui serait difficile.


En tant contributeur net de l'UE ?

----------


## halaster08

> Et encore une fois, pour moi si on partait dans l'optique d'un candidat jodot / ayrault, ..., ca serait avec une gauche unie derrire un visage... mais prsente dans son ensemble. Avec toutes les composantes prsentes dans le gvt et l'assemble. Quelque soit la radicalit de leur vision.


Et encore une fois on l'a dj fait avec Hollande et on a vu le rsultat, pourquoi pas se runir derrire qqn de vraiment de gauche pour une fois ? c'est si compliqu  faire ?

----------


## Ryu2000

> Mettre le RN au pouvoir parce qyu'un candidat n'est pas "assez" a gauche, c'est voter encore plus libral que macron, mais avec une vision idale porte vers la dictature et prendre un risque de condamnation de l'tat. Tu prendrais le risque ?


Il n'y aura pas qu'un candidat de gauche au premier tour, et si il y en avait un ce ne serait pas Jadot ni Ayrault, donc il y a peu de chance que Jon Shannow vote RN  ::P: 
Le PS et EELV sont idologiquement plus poche de LREM que de LFI/PCF/NPA/LO.

====

Si le RN prenait le pouvoir, a ne dclencherait pas un cataclysme
Quelque part ce serait positif que le RN prenne le pouvoir pendant 5 ans et disparaisse aprs. Comme a on en finirait avec cette stratgie insupportable "votez pour moi car en cas de second tour contre le RN, je suis le candidat qui a le plus de chance de victoire d'aprs certains sondages".
Le RN n'est qu'un pouvantail. Si ils prenaient le pouvoir les lecteurs pourraient se dire "finalement ils ne sont pas diffrents des autres, je ne revoterai plus jamais pour eux".

Je trouve que le systme n'est pas dmocratique quand autant d'lecteurs votent au premier tour pour un parti qu'il n'aime pas, juste parce qu'ils ont peur d'un autre parti. 
J'espre qu'en 2027 LREM se prendra une branle plus fracassante que le PS en 2022.
Ce parti est tellement pourri qu'il me ferait presque regretter le PS et l'UMP.

====
Ce serait bien si le vote blanc tait comptabilis.
"La prsidentielle est annule" : et si une relle prise en compte du vote blanc changeait le cours de l'lection ?

Il faudrait changer le systme mais pour que a arrive il faut une rvolution et on n'y est pas.
Peut-tre que a arrivera aprs la guerre civile.
En attendant on peut peut observer notre pouvoir d'achat diminuer, car la crise conomique s'acclre.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Donc l'Italie est devenue un tat autoritaire? Tu dis a comme a pour faire comme tout le monde ou tu as de vrais infos?


La premire ministre se dit elle-mme inspire par le fascisme. Comme elle est au pouvoir, on peut simplement en dduire que sa gouvernance aura des caractres fascistes.
Il faut voir avec le temps ce que a donnera, mais a ne sent pas trs bon pour les droits et les liberts en Italie. Surtout pour certaines minorits.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Je me demande quand mme  quel point c'est de l'esbrouffe...


Honntement,  quoi bon vot pour avoir encore et toujours les mmes politiques ? Quitte  avoir de la merde, autant en avoir une qui ne se cache pas sous des apparences respectables (le maquillage du RN est tellement grossier que l'on n'est pas dupe).

Mais quand tu vois le traitement des Gilets Jaunes par la milice nationale, je ne vois pas ce que Marine pourrait faire de pire. Aujourd'hui la police est aux mains du syndicat Alliance. Tout le monde sait que ce syndicat, c'est le RN. a ne semble pourtant pas gner le gouvernement de s'en servir pour aller casser du manifestants de gauche  coup de LGB et gaz lacrymo. Ce gouvernement n'a pas grand chose  envier  un gouvernement fasciste. Ce n'est plus le fasciste de papa Bnito, c'est un poil plus polic, certes. 

Les peuples (car il n'y a pas que les franais dans ce cas) sont comme des grenouilles. Si on les plonge directement dans le fascisme, ils se rvoltent. Alors, on les amne petit  petit vers le fascisme. A coup de dtricotage des services publics, suppression des droits individuels au nom de la sacro-sainte scurit, diminution des droits sociaux au nom de la croissance conomique, etc... Et ils sont l, tranquillou,  ce faire tondre gentiment. Ils sont conscients de cela (pour certains) mais, qu'y peuvent-ils ? "Ils" le disent au JT de 20h. C'est soit a, soit Le Pen (haaaaaaa au secours), soit le "Communisme" (le prononcer comme Galabru disait "C'est le nord" dans les Ch'ti). Donc, tous les moutons blent mais tous se font tondre. Et se disent que, "bon, c'est pas terrible, mais a pourrait tre pire." 

Alors  un moment faut savoir dire stop. Et, je ne cautionnerai plus ces guignols en leur filant mon vote au nom d'un Front Rpublicain avec lequel ils se torchent  la premire occasion d'empcher la gauche (la vraie) d'avoir trop d'lus !

----------


## pmithrandir

> Et encore une fois on l'a dj fait avec Hollande et on a vu le rsultat, pourquoi pas se runir derrire qqn de vraiment de gauche pour une fois ? c'est si compliqu  faire ?


Hollande est justement un contre exemple. La gauche de la gauche tait bien spare depuis le dbut, avec le parti des travailleurs(je crois que ct ca le nom) qui tait dans l'opposition ds le dbut.

JLM etait contre lui a la prsidentielle, pas dans son quipe pour peser.

Quand on te double par la gauche, tu va chercher des voix au centre... logique politique.




> Honntement,  quoi bon vot pour avoir encore et toujours les mmes politiques ? Quitte  avoir de la merde, autant en avoir une qui ne se cache pas sous des apparences respectables (le maquillage du RN est tellement grossier que l'on n'est pas dupe).
> 
> Mais quand tu vois le traitement des Gilets Jaunes par la milice nationale, je ne vois pas ce que Marine pourrait faire de pire. Aujourd'hui la police est aux mains du syndicat Alliance. Tout le monde sait que ce syndicat, c'est le RN. a ne semble pourtant pas gner le gouvernement de s'en servir pour aller casser du manifestants de gauche  coup de LGB et gaz lacrymo. Ce gouvernement n'a pas grand chose  envier  un gouvernement fasciste. Ce n'est plus le fasciste de papa Bnito, c'est un poil plus polic, certes.


En mme temps, tonargument justement invalide le RN.
Je ne crois pas me souvenir que les policiers taient aussi libres sous hollande. C'est sous macron que ca a vraiment dgnr non ?

----------


## Pyramidev

> Si c'est Besancenot, je vote pas
> et si c'est Jadot ou Ayrault, je vote RN !


Directement au premier tour ?
Si oui, pourquoi pas plutt un des petits partis ?
Par exemple, si Jean Lassalle avait t lu, la France aurait vraisemblablement bascul en dmocratie :



Date de la publication de la vido : 5 avril 2022.

----------


## micka132

> mais a ne sent pas trs bon pour les droits et les liberts en Italie. Surtout pour certaines minorits.


On peut imaginer qu'elle mette un passe qui t'interdit l'accs  certains lieux si tu ne te fais pas baptiser. Heureusement nous n'avons aucune chance d'avoir de telle ides liberticides chez nous!

----------


## Pyramidev

> On peut imaginer qu'elle mette un passe qui t'interdit l'accs  certains lieux si tu ne te fais pas baptiser. Heureusement nous n'avons aucune chance d'avoir de telle ides liberticides chez nous!


Je rappelle que, en France, pendant la priode du passe sanitaire qui avait dbut en aot 2021, ceux qui ne s'taient pas fait injecter suffisamment de doses de vaccins exprimentaux contre la Covid-19 n'avaient plus le droit de prendre le train et l'avion.

D'ailleurs, encore aujourd'hui, les soignants et pompiers "non vaccins" n'ont toujours pas t rintgrs. Nous sommes gouverns par de dangereux fanatiques.

----------


## micka132

> D'ailleurs, encore aujourd'hui, les soignants et pompiers "non vaccins" n'ont toujours pas t rintgrs. Nous sommes gouverns par de dangereux fanatiques.


M'enfin c'est pas pareil ! C'est pour le bien commun, toi vraiment tu n'y comprends rien  :8-):

----------


## escartefigue

> Je rappelle que, en France, pendant la priode du passe sanitaire qui avait dbut en aot 2021, ceux qui ne s'taient pas fait injecter suffisamment de doses de *vaccins exprimentaux* contre la Covid-19 n'avaient plus le droit de prendre le train et l'avion.


Le mythe du vaccin exprimental a t debunk plus que ncessaire, le ressortir encore aujourd'hui est de la mystification.

Voir ici

https://lepharmacien.fr/blog-pharmac...rop-rapidement

Ou encore ici

https://www.francetvinfo.fr/sante/ma...n_4667339.html

Ou encore l 

https://coronavirus.brussels/faq-covid/fake-news-covid/

Et aussi l

https://www.bienpublic.com/sante/202...-responsables)

etc...

----------


## foetus

> Le mythe du vaccin exprimental a t debunk plus que ncessaire, le ressortir encore aujourd'hui est de la mystification.


Et en bon "suiveur" europen tu vas nous expliquer que les tests ne sont pas fait pour tester la transmission  ::aie:: 

Covid : Pfizer a-t-il rvl que leffet du vaccin sur la transmission navait pas t valu avant sa mise sur le march  ?
1 article contrairement aux tiens, qui a 2 semaines et pas + d'1 an  ::roll::

----------


## micka132

> Le mythe du vaccin exprimental a t debunk plus que ncessaire, le ressortir encore aujourd'hui est de la mystification.


Ce qui est extraordinaire c'est d'tre fier de poster tout un tas de lien et de ne pas les lire, ou ne pas les comprendre.

*Si*  dans quelques anne on dcouvre des problmes, vous retournerez votre veste : mais personne n'a jamais dit que la phase 3 tait termine, regarde tous ces liens le mette clairement.



> D'abord, qu'est-ce que la phase 3 ? Il s'agit de la *dernire phase de test* du vaccin.





> D'abord, qu'est-ce que la phase 3 ? Il s'agit de la dernire* phase de test* du vaccin.





> D'abord, qu'est-ce que la phase 3 ? Il s'agit de la dernire phase de* test* du vaccin.





> Test=> preuve ou exprience dcisive, opration tmoin permettant de juger.


Par ailleurs quand on sait qu'il existe de nombreux cas de produits mdicaux se faisant retirer des annes plus tard pour cause d'effets secondaires trop important, mme si toute les phases officielles sont termines depuis peu il faut tre un sacr ***** pour forcer des gens  le prendre. Cette pandmie a rvl toute la puanteur de l'humanit, et comme toujours au nom du bien commun. Aprs a vient donner des leons... Je n'ai absolument aucun doute sur le positionnement de certains lors des priodes troubles de l'histoire. 
Ici nous somme fasse  une des ces priodes. Mme si la probabilit que ce vaccin soit un dsastre soit trs faible, c'est l'attitude de supriorit quasi divine qui est marquante.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Je ne crois pas me souvenir que les policiers taient aussi libres sous hollande. C'est sous macron que ca a vraiment dgnr non ?


Macron - Hollande, c'est Bonnet Blanc et Blanc Bonnet.

----------


## Ryu2000

> La premire ministre se dit elle-mme inspire par le fascisme.


Elle dit littralement le contraire.
Italie : Giorgia Meloni dment tre fasciste et ancre l'Italie dans l'UE et l'Otan



> "*Je n'ai jamais eu de sympathie ou de proximit vis--vis des rgimes antidmocratiques. Pour aucun rgime, fascisme compris*", a tenu  souligner celle qui fut dans sa jeunesse une admiratrice de Mussolini, mme si en aot elle avait dj assur que la droite avait "relgu le fascisme  l'Histoire".





> Mais quand tu vois le traitement des Gilets Jaunes par la milice nationale, je ne vois pas ce que Marine pourrait faire de pire.


En plus le RN n'aurait pas le soutient des mdias.
Avec les gilets jaunes il y avait une technique :
- la police provoque les manifestants, en les chargeant et en utilisant du gaz lacrymogne
- les manifestants finissent par craquer et devenir violent
- les camras commencent  filmer

Une autre technique c'tait :
- la police laisse passer tous les casseurs (black blocs, antifas, etc), mme si ils transportent des armes
- les casseurs cassent
- les mdias filment, puis font l'amalgame entre casseurs et manifestants

Si le RN tait au pouvoir je pense que les mdias manipuleraient moins, parce qu'ils ne seraient pas proche du gouvernement.




> Je ne crois pas me souvenir que les policiers taient aussi libres sous hollande.


Il y a pas eu de gilets jaunes sous Hollande, donc ce n'est pas comparable.
Les mdias et le gouvernement on fait des caisses avec l'affaire tho...

2016 :
La police franaise est-elle plus violente que les autres?



> *Les manifestations contre la loi travail et le phnomne Nuit Debout ont montr la capacit de la police franaise  faire usage de la force.* Pour autant, rien nindique que la France rprime plus durement que ses voisins europens.





> Si oui, pourquoi pas plutt un des petits partis ?


Trop d'lecteurs accordent trop d'importance aux sondages.
Ils ne votent pas pour le programme qui leur correspond le mieux, ils votent pour un parti "qui a des chances de gagner".

Si les sondages taient interdits et que tous les partis taient traits de la mme faon, les rsultats seraient diffrents.
Malheureusement il y a des candidats que les mdias mprisent.
Il y a malheureusement des candidats invisible.
Par exemple, est-ce que vous avez dj entendu parler de l'UPR ?  ::P:  ::mouarf::  ::ptdr:: 




> D'ailleurs, encore aujourd'hui, les soignants et pompiers "non vaccins" n'ont toujours pas t rintgrs. Nous sommes gouverns par de dangereux fanatiques.


Il y avait dj un manque de personnel, a n'a rien arrang.
On dirait que le gouvernement aime bien que les services publics saturent pour un rien.

====
Pour les histoires de vaccin, on peut regarder la propagande officielle :

Covid : Pfizer a-t-il rvl que leffet du vaccin sur la transmission navait pas t valu avant sa mise sur le march ?



> Ainsi, le jour de la publication des rsultats des essais du vaccin Pfizer, le 8 dcembre 2020, ladministration amricaine Food and Drug Administration (FDA) indiquait dj que leffet sur la transmission tait une inconnue. *A lheure actuelle, on ne dispose pas de donnes permettant de dterminer la dure de la protection confre par le vaccin, ni de preuves que le vaccin prvient la transmission du Sars-CoV-2 dune personne  lautre*, crivait alors lagence. Quelques semaines plus tard, lors de la publication des rsultats dans une revue scientifique  comit de lecture, le rsum de ltude mettait de nouveau clairement en avant, dans une section consacre aux questions qui subsistent sur le vaccin, le fait de savoir si les vaccins protgent contre les infections asymptomatiques et contre la transmission aux non-vaccins.
> 
> Notons quavant mme la prsentation des rsultats par la FDA, CheckNews rappelait dj que leur objectif tait uniquement dvaluer leffet du vaccin sur les infections symptomatiques : *Etre vaccin nempche pas ncessairement de transmettre le virus*, crivions-nous le 4 dcembre 2020. [Si le taux defficacit] reflte le fait que les personnes qui ont t vaccines tombent moins malades que les non-vaccines, il ne nous dit pas si le virus peut, ou non, toujours utiliser ces htes vaccins pour se dvelopper, notamment dans les voies respiratoires suprieures. Si tel tait le cas, les personnes vaccines nauraient pas  craindre de dvelopper la maladie, mais continueraient de contaminer autrui, et de participer ainsi  la propagation de lpidmie. Cette hypothse a t rappele ces dernires semaines par plusieurs virologues et immunologistes, parmi lesquels Alain Fischer, [lors de la prsentation de la politique vaccinale du gouvernement]. Pour lheure, il sagit dune possibilit, qui na pas encore t dment value lors des essais thrapeutiques.


Ils disent que depuis le dbut on ne savait pas l'effet du vaccin Pfizer sur la transmission.
La propagande du gouvernement "je me vaccine, pour me protger moi et les autres" c'tait une connerie.
En ralit les personnes vaccines n'taient pas moins contagieuse que les autres.
Je suis bien content de n'avoir reu aucune dose, je ne voyais pas le bnfice que j'avais a en tirer et le temps m'a donn raison.
Je ne me fais pas vacciner contre la grippe, donc pourquoi j'irais me faire vacciner contre le SARS-CoV-2 ?

Au final le SARS-CoV-2 c'est comme la grippe, il y a plein de variants qui circulent en mme temps, le temps de dvelopper un vaccin contre un variant, d'autres variants apparaissent.
On ne peut pas gagner la course, le virus ira toujours plus vite.

Il y a des articles rcents  propos de la ministre de la sant de l'poque.
 ::fleche::  "TOUT LE MONDE SEN FOUTAIT": AGNS BUZYN AFFIRME QUE L'EXCUTIF A IGNOR SES ALERTES SUR LE COVID-19
 ::fleche::  Covid : Buzyn charge Macron, mais senfonce aussi

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Directement au premier tour ?
> Si oui, pourquoi pas plutt un des petits partis ?


Si au 1er tour on a : 1 Jadot like ou un Ayrault like pour reprsenter "la gauche", contre 1 LREM; 1 LR et 1 RN alors oui, directement RN au 1er tour.
Et pourquoi un "petit parti" ? C'est parti ne servent  rien, ils font juste de la figuration. Et, si tu prends le PCF ou NPA ou LO,  part parpiller les voix de la vraie gauche,  quoi servent-ils ? Ce sont les idiots utiles de la Vme qui servent  maintenir la droite au pouvoir.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Ce sont les idiots utiles de la Vme qui servent  maintenir la droite au pouvoir.


J'ai peut-tre mal compt, mais j'ai l'impression qu'en 2022 il y a eu autant de candidats de gauche que de droite.

Gauche
M. Jean-Luc MLENCHONM. Yannick JADOTM. Fabien ROUSSELMme Anne HIDALGOM. Philippe POUTOUMme Nathalie ARTHAUDDroite
M. Emmanuel MACRONMme Marine LE PENM. ric ZEMMOURMme Valrie PCRESSEM. Jean LASSALLEM. Nicolas DUPONT-AIGNAN

Je n'entend pas les lecteurs de droite critiquer Jean Lassalle, Nicolas Dupont-Aignan, Florian Philippot, etc.
Le problme des gauches franaises c'est surtout qu'elles attirent moins d'lecteurs. Mais a va peut-tre changer grce au PCF  :8-): 

Bon aprs si des lecteurs de gauche n'aiment pas les petits partis c'est peut-tre  cause de l'histoire de Taubira en 2002.
Christiane Taubira sur la prsidentielle de 2002 : "S'il fallait recommencer, je recommencerais"



> Et revient longuement sur sa candidature  la prsidentielle de 2002 (13e du premier tour avec 2,32 % des voix). Qu'elle assume malgr qu'il lui a t reproch d'avoir fait liminer Lionel Jospin : "*J'avais toute lgitimit  tre candidate  l'lection prsidentielle de 2002. Je n'ai aucun regret pour les ides que j'ai dfendues et j'ai fait preuve d'une loyaut totale envers la gauche. Je l'ai fait par thique personnelle.*" 
> 
> Elle rpond galement aux critiques : "Tout de mme, comme candidats  gauche, *il y avait en plus de Jospin, Jean-Pierre Chevnement, Nol Mamre, Robert Hue et moi.* Et je serais la seule  avoir pos problme, la seule coupable, la seule responsable de la dfaite de la gauche? Peut-tre la seule femme, et peut-tre pas de la bonne couleur... En tout cas la seule  ne pas avoir cogn sur le PS. "


Les gros partis n'ont qu' s'arranger avec les petits avant le premier tour.
Le gros parti doit changer son programme pour aller dans le sens du petit parti en change le gros parti doit donner des jobs en cas de victoire (genre ministre ou une connerie comme a).

----------


## escartefigue

> Et en bon "suiveur" europen tu vas nous expliquer que les tests ne sont pas fait pour tester la transmission 
> 
> Covid : Pfizer a-t-il rvl que leffet du vaccin sur la transmission navait pas t valu avant sa mise sur le march  ?
> 1 article contrairement aux tiens, qui a 2 semaines et pas + d'1 an


Article *sans aucun rapport avec la notion de "vaccin exprimental"* : les vaccins mis sur le march ont bel et bien suivi le protocole normal de mise en march, ils ne sont donc pas exprimentaux.
Par ailleurs il y a trs longtemps qu'on sait que le vaccin a pour effet principal de rduire la gravit du COVID chez les personnes vaccines que chez celles non vaccines.
On sait galement que le meilleur moyen pour lutter contre la contamination c'est le respect des gestes barrire (distanciation, masques, ventilation des locaux...)

Bref, gros flop !


EDIT : "suiveur europen" non, suiveur de l'avis des experts scientifiques quasi unanimes oui. 
Ce qui est beaucoup mieux que suiveur des rumeurs imbciles qui infestent le web et se propagent  la vitesse de la lumire,  cause de tous ces internautes anonymes peu scrupuleux qui les font suivre sans jamais rien vrifier. 
Ces mmes internautes qui sont si prompt  critiquer les journalistes qui eux au moins, signent leurs articles et qui pour la majorit d'entre eux, vrifient leurs sources. Cherchez l'erreur  ::roll::

----------


## micka132

> "suiveur europen" non, suiveur de l'avis des experts scientifiques quasi unanimes oui.


Donc les scientifiques sont quasi unanimes en disant que si l'on est en phase 3 et que la phase 3 se dfinit par "Il s'agit de la dernire phase de test du vaccin.", alors ne nous sommes pas en phase exprimental.
H ben, on est pas prs de sauver la plante avec de tel scientifique !




> Ce qui est beaucoup mieux que suiveur des rumeurs imbciles qui infestent le web et se propagent  la vitesse de la lumire,  cause de tous ces internautes anonymes peu scrupuleux qui les font suivre sans jamais rien vrifier.


Tu parles de toi? Tu n'as pas rpondu comment l'Italie tait dpendante des subventions europenne en tant contributrice net. Un peu comme la France qui ne pourrait pas s'en sortir sans les subventions de la PAC c'est a?

----------


## Pyramidev

> Le mythe du vaccin exprimental a t debunk plus que ncessaire, le ressortir encore aujourd'hui est de la mystification.
> 
> Voir ici
> 
> https://lepharmacien.fr/blog-pharmac...rop-rapidement
> 
> Ou encore ici
> 
> https://www.francetvinfo.fr/sante/ma...n_4667339.html
> ...


Ce n'est pas rassurant. C'est une priode dans laquelle il y avait encore du ttonnement pour valuer les risques de myocardites et pricardites des vaccins contre la Covid-19.

Du coup, je vais de ce pas basculer vers la prod tout ce qui se trouve en recette. Si des mystificateurs m'accusent d'avoir dploy des trucs encore en phase exprimentale, je vais debunker a et leur dire que, non, officiellement, ce n'est plus en phase exprimentale. Vous comprenez, cela n'a pas t dploy trop rapidement, vu que j'ai d'abord retir l'tiquette "phase exprimentale" avant de dployer.

----------


## pmithrandir

Enfin y a eu des manif sous Hollande

Je me rappelle pas que l'on ai eu des problmes de violence comme avec Macron.

Et pourtant les petits catho contre le mariage pour tous auraient pu se faire dfoncer aussi.

----------


## Ryu2000

J'ai trouv des articles qui parlent de la violence policire sous Hollande.

 ::fleche::  Violences policires : les images qui accusent



> Des vidos tmoignent d'actes inquitants commis par les forces de l'ordre lors des manifestations contre la loi travail. Le Dfenseur des droits s'en mle.


 ::fleche::  Manif pour tous : le Dfenseur des droits condamne les violences policires



> Le ministre de lIntrieur rappel  lordre. En effet, comme le rvle Le Point, le Dfenseur des droits, Jacques Toubon, a tranch en faveur des militants opposs au mariage homosexuel qui sestimaient victimes de violences policires lors des manifestations de la fin de lanne 2013. Plus spcifiquement, lancien garde des Sceaux va dans le sens des  mres veilleuses   une quarantaine de mres de familles- qui avaient dpos un recours aprs avoir t  mises en cage  pendant deux heures alors quelles se recueillaient pacifiquement aux abords du mur de la paix, au Champ de Mars.


 ::fleche::  Loi travail, Violences policires : le rapport accablant de Reporterre



> Un rapport publi mercredi recense les violences policires exerces contre les opposants  la loi travail depuis le dbut des manifestations.


 ::fleche::  Violences policires : seulement 48 cas en 1 500 manifestations contre la loi travail, vraiment ?



> Les chiffres de la police des polices ne montrent quun aspect des violences lors des nombreuses manifestations.


En mme temps il y avait Valls qu'tait ministre de l'intrieur  un moment donn, et c'est un nerv le type.
Le mandat d'Hollande c'est un peu le premier mandat de Macron.

----------


## pmithrandir

> Si au 1er tour on a : 1 Jadot like ou un Ayrault like pour reprsenter "la gauche", contre 1 LREM; 1 LR et 1 RN alors oui, directement RN au 2er tour.


Donc tu maintiens que si on a par exemple un profil comme Jadot, avec un accord de gouvernement qui va des communistes aux radicaux, soutenu par LFI et consort, tu voterais RN ?

Ca m'tonne de ta part.

Et surtout, jespre si c'est le cas que vous n'tes pas nombreux.
Prfrer mettre au pouvoir une personne librale, pro police, vouant un culte aux rgimes directifs... par rapport a une personnalits plus centre que toi, mais quand mme porte sur un programme de gauche, c'est pour moi hallucinant.

Cette incapacit a faire des compromis n'est pas nouvelle remarque, on la retrouve trs nettement a la gauche de la gauche qui se tire des balles dans le pieds avec un discours trop radical, pas assez rassembleur, et qui refuse de voir qu'il vaut mieux mettre en place 50% de leurs ides avec un gouvernement partenaire que 0% si la droite, ou l'extreme droite, arrivent au pouvoir.


N'oublions pas que voter RN, c'est aussi lacher la bride a tous les groupuscules faschistes qui adorent cogner du gaucho... c'est lacher la police aussi qui se fera un plaisir d'aller arreterider les premiers.

----------


## Gunny

Un vote pour le RN c'est aussi une claque pour toutes les minorits de France, mmes s'ils ne gagnent pas. Plus le RN monte, plus les racistes/homophobes/etc. se dcoincent et font de leur vie un enfer. C'est facile de glisser un bulletin RN quand a ne nous concerne pas.

----------


## Erviewthink

> EDIT : "suiveur europen" non, suiveur de l'avis des experts scientifiques quasi unanimes oui. 
> Ce qui est beaucoup mieux que suiveur des rumeurs imbciles qui infestent le web et se propagent  la vitesse de la lumire,  cause de tous ces internautes anonymes peu scrupuleux qui les font suivre sans jamais rien vrifier. 
> Ces mmes internautes qui sont si prompt  critiquer les journalistes qui eux au moins, signent leurs articles et qui pour la majorit d'entre eux, vrifient leurs sources. Cherchez l'erreur


C'est pas parce que tes soit disant experts sont d'accords entre eux qu'ils ont raison. La preuve avec le covid ils se sont tous plants. Les gens normaux eux ont t maltraits pendant 2 ans pour sauver quelques personnes, enfin a c'est la version officielle qu'on veut nous faire croire.

On voit bien avec les diffrentes crises, financires, covid, ukraine que les tats occidentaux veulent assoir leur domination sur leur population en les asservissants toujours un peu plus et encore plus dans le monde en voulant plier le monde asiatique, africain et sud amricain  sa volont avec sa pseudo morale infaillible etc...

----------


## Ryu2000

Lui il est peut-tre pire que Macron, je ne peux pas le saquer :
POUR JADOT, LES MOTIONS DE CENSURE DE LA GAUCHE DOIVENT TRE "INVOTABLES" PAR LE RN
Il doit rver de se faire embaucher par Macron, il a envie d'tre utilis comme Nicolas Hulot.

Franois Ruffin est beaucoup moins con :



> "Le Rassemblement national a choisi de voter notre motion, je ne vais pas me retirer d'une motion de censure du gouvernement parce que le Front national fait ce choix-l", s'est dfendu Franois Ruffin ce jeudi sur LCI.


Normalement c'est positif quand plusieurs partis votent la mme motion.
Les lecteurs des diffrents partis sont d'accord sur un point, il n'y a pas de mal  a.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Donc tu maintiens que si on a par exemple un profil comme Jadot, avec un accord de gouvernement qui va des communistes aux radicaux, soutenu par LFI et consort, tu voterais RN ?
> 
> Ca m'tonne de ta part.
> 
> Et surtout, jespre si c'est le cas que vous n'tes pas nombreux.
> Prfrer mettre au pouvoir une personne librale, pro police, vouant un culte aux rgimes directifs... par rapport a une personnalits plus centre que toi, mais quand mme porte sur un programme de gauche, c'est pour moi hallucinant.


Jadot ou Ayrault, c'est comme Hollande. Et j'ai vot Hollande. Au final, "l'ennemi de la finance" qui ralliait si la "gauche", on a vu ce que a donnait. Du coup, je ne vais pas tendre l'autre joue.




> Cette incapacit a faire des compromis n'est pas nouvelle remarque, on la retrouve trs nettement a la gauche de la gauche qui se tire des balles dans le pieds avec un discours trop radical, pas assez rassembleur, et qui refuse de voir qu'il vaut mieux mettre en place 50% de leurs ides avec un gouvernement partenaire que 0% si la droite, ou l'extreme droite, arrivent au pouvoir.


Ils se souviennent peut-tre de comment ils se sont faits avoir avec Mitterrand et le "programme commun".  ::aie:: 




> N'oublions pas que voter RN, c'est aussi lacher la bride a tous les groupuscules faschistes qui adorent cogner du gaucho... c'est lacher la police aussi qui se fera un plaisir d'aller arreterider les premiers.


Je n'ai pas dit que ce serait de gait de cur, mais  un moment, il faut montrer  ces guignols (je dis guignols parce qu'un mot commenant par "or" et finissant par "dures" pourraient tre mal perues) que l'ont pas dupes. Et s'il faut en passer par l, ben, tant pis.

----------


## micka132

> C'est facile de glisser un bulletin RN quand a ne nous concerne pas.


Tu sais pour beaucoup qui vote RN l'inverse est aussi vrai. C'est facile de glisser autre chose quand a ne nous concerne pas.

----------


## escartefigue

> Donc les scientifiques sont quasi unanimes en disant que si l'on est en phase 3 et que la phase 3 se dfinit par "Il s'agit de la dernire phase de test du vaccin.", alors ne nous sommes pas en phase exprimental.
> H ben, on est pas prs de sauver la plante avec de tel scientifique !


Il existe un protocole de mise en march des vaccins, il ne date pas d'hier et c'est le mme pour tous les labos.
Alors si vous avez des choses  critiquer, adressez-vous aux autorits de sant comptentes, je suis certain que votre avis les passionnera




> Tu parles de toi? Tu n'as pas rpondu comment l'Italie tait dpendante des subventions europenne en tant contributrice net. Un peu comme la France qui ne pourrait pas s'en sortir sans les subventions de la PAC c'est a?


Tous les pays du N/O europen,  part la Belgique, versent plus qu'ils ne touchent. 
Mais, le grand plan de relance europen de 750 milliards d'euro prvoit 200 milliards rien que pour l'Italie, une paille...

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Un vote pour le RN c'est aussi une claque pour toutes les minorits de France, mmes s'ils ne gagnent pas. Plus le RN monte, plus les racistes/homophobes/etc. se dcoincent et font de leur vie un enfer. C'est facile de glisser un bulletin RN quand a ne nous concerne pas.


Je ne dis pas le contraire. Mais, en votant Macron, on a eu Castaner et Darmanin. Deux sympathiques ministres de l'intrieur. Le dernier tant en plus un dlinquant sexuel. On a jamais eu autant de ministres mis en examen pour des fraudes dans des affaires de prises illgales d'intrts. Dont le ministre de la justice, c'est peu dire. Et n'oublions pas l'affaire Benalla. Mais, bizarrement, les mdias se sont plus acharns sur la "crise" de JLM lors des perquisitions au sige de LFI que sur les actes beaucoup plus rprhensibles de Benalla. 

On n'a pas le RN au pouvoir, chic, on est toujours en dmocratie... Youhou !  ::aie::

----------


## escartefigue

> C'est pas parce que tes soit disant experts sont d'accords entre eux qu'ils ont raison. La preuve avec le covid ils se sont tous plants. Les gens normaux eux ont t maltraits pendant 2 ans pour sauver quelques personnes, enfin a c'est *la version officielle qu'on veut nous faire croire*.


Tiens voil encore un internaute anonyme qui se prtend plus malin que les scientifiques du monde entier.
Ca manquait.
Le "gens normaux" sont ceux qui acceptent les toutes petites contraintes comme des sorties restreintes et le port du masque, pour le bien du plus grand nombre.
Les autres ne sont pas des "gens normaux", mais des gostes nombrilistes. On a vu le rsultat au Brsil o Bolsonaro n'a pris aucune mesure contre le covid, a a t un dsastre sanitaire. 

Quant  "_la version officielle qu'on veut nous faire croire._" c'est pathologique, a s'appelle du complotisme.

----------


## Erviewthink

> Tiens voil encore un internaute anonyme qui se prtend plus malin que les scientifiques du monde entier.
> Ca manquait.
> Le "gens normaux" sont ceux qui acceptent les toutes petites contraintes comme des sorties restreintes et le port du masque, pour le bien du plus grand nombre.
> Les autres ne sont pas des "gens normaux", mais des gostes nombrilistes. On a vu le rsultat au Brsil o Bolsonaro n'a pris aucune mesure contre le covid, a a t un dsastre sanitaire. 
> 
> Quant  "_la version officielle qu'on veut nous faire croire._" c'est pathologique, a s'appelle du complotisme.


Est-ce qu'un consensus est une vrit inbranlable ? Je ne crois pas, il y a des milliers d'exemples dans l'histoire dans tous les domaines notamment scientifiques qui montrent que la vrit d'aujourd'hui n'est pas celle de demain.

Si il y a deux ans je t'avais dit qu'on serait aujourd'hui au bord de la 3me guerre mondiale tu aurais dit pareil. En attendant nous sommes au bord du prcipice. Si ce n'est pas maintenant, avec le drglement climatique, a le sera dans le futur,  part s'agiter dans tous les sens avec notre morale inbranlable on fait quoi ?

Ce qui relve d'une pathologie c'est de croire que l'lite occidentale veut le bien du monde.

----------


## Ryu2000

Non, une assistante maternelle ne gagne pas 3 fois le SMIC



> Le 28 octobre 2022  l'assemble nationale le ministre Jean Christophe Combe a annonc qu'une assistante maternelle qui gardait 3 enfants pouvait gagner l'quivalent de 3 fois le SMIC.


3 fois 1.329,05 a ferait dans les 3.987,15, perso j'en suis encore trs loin, mais je ne suis pas assistante maternelle.

Si a se trouve il a un enfant qu'il envoie chez une assistance maternelle et elle le facture 1.678,95 par mois.  ::mouarf::

----------


## totozor

Les gauches ont quelques problmes qu'elle n'arrive dcidment pas  rsoudre:
1. Elle n'aime pas les gos, donc ds que quelqu'un lve un peu trop la tte on le trouve trop individualiste (valeur de drouate)
2. La puret militante : quand un alli a pas t prcis sur un point, on le met au pilori, lui crache dessus et lui jette des tomates pourries
3. La puret militante : les gens condamne tellement d'actions que le retour de boomerang est invitable.
4. La trahison : la gauche modre a tendance  tirer  droite quand elle se retrouve au pouvoir. Donc les gauches plus radicales se mfient naturellement de ces mouvements trop prs du centre.
5. L'individualisation des luttes (Twitterisation, amricanisation des luttes) : Les enjeux sont systmiques, les solutions sont systmiques. Mais on transforme le tout en combat individualiste, on va condamner le geste plutt que la mentalit qui fait que le geste a t fait.
6. Le contre son camps : la gauche c'est globalement une bande de bourgeois qui luttent (ou pensent/prtendent lutter) pour des prolos mais que ne l'ont jamais vcu.

Ce qui fait qu'alors que les gauches s'envoient des crottes de nez  longueur de temps pour savoir qui a la plus propre (la valeur biensur), leurs adversaires : les droites dansent la ronde ensemble  l'abri.

Et comme je parlais de l'individualisation des luttes ne me sortez pas un @NotAllGauchiste, je suis d'accord mais ce n'est pas le propos.

----------


## sanderbe

Bonjour, 




> Le RN se soucie de la classe ouvrire et prcaire? Vraiment?
> Le RN vote contre l'augmentation du SMIC, pour le durcissement du cadre du chmage.
> Je suis presque d'accord avec toi, le RN se soucie des francais et leur donne la priorit,  deux conditions :
> 1. Qu'ils soient blancs
> 2. Qu'ils soient riches
> 
> Ils sont aussi motivs, proactifs et ponctuels, ce qui en fait les candidats parfaits pour la premire SSII qui passe.
> 
> Tu parles bien d'augmenter le SMIC, d'avancer l'ge de dpart  la retraite, de taxer les super riches, de donner une montagne de frics  tous les jeunes de 18 ans (je ne suis plus sur de l'age?) ou d'interdire les flashballs qui ont borgn et dmembr de franais (bien blancs)
> ...





> Un vote pour le RN c'est aussi une claque pour toutes les minorits de France, mmes s'ils ne gagnent pas. Plus le RN monte, plus les racistes/homophobes/etc. se dcoincent et font de leur vie un enfer. C'est facile de glisser un bulletin RN quand a ne nous concerne pas.


A croire que chez vous en France voter RN , c'est ne pas vouloir admettre un racisme antifranais ... comme un racisme antibelge ... Seul le racisme anti tranger existe alors ???  ::?:   ::aie:: 




> Tiens voil encore un internaute anonyme qui se prtend plus malin que les scientifiques du monde entier.
> Ca manquait.
> Le "gens normaux" sont ceux qui acceptent les toutes petites contraintes comme des sorties restreintes et le port du masque, pour le bien du plus grand nombre.
> Les autres ne sont pas des "gens normaux", mais des gostes nombrilistes. On a vu le rsultat au Brsil o Bolsonaro n'a pris aucune mesure contre le covid, a a t un dsastre sanitaire. 
> 
> Quant  "_la version officielle qu'on veut nous faire croire._" c'est pathologique, a s'appelle du complotisme.


Car il existe aussi la "sant mental" et que , celle-ci a trop longtemps tait ignore . La psychiatrie et la psychologie sont dbords depuis le post covid ^^ Tout pte  la figure et cela ne choque personne ^^ Donc des personnes qui ne supportent plus l'enfermement vous en avez de plus en plus . Vouloir leur reprocher de ne pas savoir rest "en quarantaine" c'est juste mal sain.

Les expriences ou l'on enferme / isole X ou Y c'est pour des personnes qu'on teste avant. Pas une exprience de mise en quarantaine de masse avec des dommages collatraux.

----------


## micka132

> On a vu le rsultat au Brsil o Bolsonaro n'a pris aucune mesure contre le covid, a a t un dsastre sanitaire.


Source du dsastre? Tu serais pas un peu complotiste par hasard?

----------


## micka132

> Il existe un protocole de mise en march des vaccins, il ne date pas d'hier et c'est le mme pour tous les labos.
> Alors si vous avez des choses  critiquer, adressez-vous aux autorits de sant comptentes, je suis certain que votre avis les passionnera


En quoi je critique le protocole? Moi je reconnais que la phase 3 fait partie intgrante des diffrentes phases de test, autrement dit une phase exprimentale au mme titre que la 1 et la 2. La 3 tant plus avance et propose dj de solide arguments, il peut y avoir un AMM conditionnelle.
Je ne vois pas ce qu'il y a d'autre  comprendre.





> Mais, le grand plan de relance europen de 750 milliards d'euro prvoit 200 milliards rien que pour l'Italie, une paille...


Ah oui, de l'argent qui tombe du ciel donn par la grce du saint esprit. Ne serait-ce pas plutt encore un peu de dette, financ y compris par les italiens?
Mme s'il est vrai que sur ce coup l ils seront plus gagnant que perdant, il faut se demander pourquoi ils en ont besoin, et surtout pourquoi l'UE leurs accorde cette "faveur". L'UE n'a t'elle pas peur de son clatement? Toute ces annes de "dficit" en faveur de l'UE n'ont-ils pas favoris ses problmes? Quel rle la monnaie unique  t-il eu sur le "dlabrement" de l'Italie? Tant de questions auxquels ils suffit de rpondre en bon populiste : l'UE va les sauver.

----------


## Fuigi

Pas vraiment une source mais il suffit de taper Brsil mort covid et de faire des comparaisons avec d'autres pays pour voir que leur chiffre sont bien plus lev. 

France 153 000 morts du covid pour 35 800 000 infects ; soit 0,43 % des infects morts
Brsil 688 000 morts du covid pour 34 800 000 infects ; soit 1,98 % des infects morts
Inde 529 000 mort du covid pour 44 600 000 infects ; soit 1,19 % des infects mort

Avec pour rappel, selon certains, en France des chiffres de mort du covid surestims pour toucher des primes, pour dsinform etc... Et malgr a, on a moins de mort que le Brsil. Alors qu'en plus on a une population plus vieillissante et donc plus  risque.
Mme l'Inde  un taux d'infects mort du covid moins important alors qu'on voyait des images terribles en pleine pidmie.  
Alors oui, on a eu plus de mesure contraignante et on est loin d'une apocalypse au Brsil ; mais dire que les mesures en France n'ont eu aucun impact et que l'absence du Brsil a fait que des gens sont mort inutilement est du mensonge.

----------


## Pyramidev

Ce mercredi 26 octobre 2022, lisabeth Borne a encore dclench un 49.3 : https://www.assemblee-nationale.fr/d...-projet-de-loi

Ce jeudi 27 octobre, le RN et la NUPES ont dpos leurs motions ce censure :
https://www2.assemblee-nationale.fr/...N_20201027.pdf
https://www2.assemblee-nationale.fr/...S_20201027.pdf

Ce genre d'actualit va vite devenir rptitif. Du coup, pour rigoler un peu, voici un sketch de 2 minutes d'Arnaud Demanche :

----------


## micka132

> Pas vraiment une source mais il suffit de taper Brsil mort covid et de faire des comparaisons avec d'autres pays pour voir que leur chiffre sont bien plus lev.


On peut galement voir que  le Brsil est plus "vaccin" que la France.
On peut galement voir que la France  des statistiques bien plus "dramatique" qu'un bon nombre de pays. 
Par exemple Japon 375 morts / millions d'habitants, contre 2312/ millions pour la France (3195/millions pour le Brsil). Aucun ne dira que c'est la France est un dsastre sanitaire, et pourtant selon ce qu'on regarde...
Non ce sont juste des marottes contre un politicien qu'on aime pas, il y avait la mme contre Trump, alors mme qu'il a financ plus que quiconque les supers vaccins miraculeux.





> Mme l'Inde  un taux d'infects mort du covid moins important alors qu'on voyait des images terribles en pleine pidmie.


Oui les images, c'est terribles les images... J'ose mme pas indiquer combien ils ont eu de mort / millions parcequ'on va me dire gnagna ils ont pas tout dclar. Au moins avec le Japon il y aura moins de suspicion.

----------


## ABCIWEB

> Ils se souviennent peut-tre de comment ils se sont faits avoir avec Mitterrand et le "programme commun".


Le programme commun a t appliqu en partie: semaine de 39H, cinquime semaine de congs pays, augmentation du smic, retraite  60 ans, impt sur la fortune, CSG, RMI, libralisation de l'audio visuel, abolition de la peine de mort...

Je ne dis pas que tout tait rose, et qu'il n'y a pas eu de dceptions par rapport au programme initial plus ambitieux, mais au moins il y a eu des avances. Si vous voulez prendre un cas de trahison typique, Hollande est tout indiqu. 

Je dis "vous" parce que vous tes assez nombreux  parler des annes Mitterrand comme d'une dception totale, alors qu'elle n'a t que partielle. Pour preuve, le PS n'est pas sorti exsangue suite aux 14 annes de pouvoir de Mitterrand puisque le socialiste Jospin a t lu premier ministre 2 ans plus tard... alors qu'il n'a fallu que 5 ans  Hollande pour dcrdibiliser et suicider totalement ce parti, et sans possibilit de briguer un second mandat.

----------


## Ryu2000

> alors qu'il n'a fallu que 5 ans  Hollande pour dcrdibiliser et suicider totalement ce parti.


En 2017, il y a eu l'histoire de la primaire du parti socialiste. Au second tour il y avait Benot Hamon et Manuel Valls.
Benot Hamon a gagn, mais certains cadres du PS ont prfr soutenir Macron que Hamon. (notamment Hollande et Valls)

Si le PS est mort c'est un peu de la faute d'Hollande, mais c'est aussi de la faute de Valls, qui n'a rien d'une personne de gauche, d'ailleurs il est chez LREM maintenant.
Mme si peu de gens du PS le soutenaient, Hamon a fait un score trs respectable, il a dpass les 5%, sa campagne est rembourse. Contrairement  celle d'Anne Hidalgo. (1,75% des exprims)

Un article rcent parle du PS :
De Hollande  Hidalgo, la campagne prsidentielle du PS dissque



> Le journaliste de LExpress Olivier Prou publie une enqute fouille sur les raisons du dsastre davril dernier


===
 Mmes mots, mmes gimmicks, mmes obsessions... Macron sest gliss sans fard dans les habits de Sarkozy 



> Copi-coll. Mercredi soir, sur France 2, Emmanuel Macron sest gliss sans fard dans les habits de Nicolas Sarkozy, employant les mmes mots, les mmes gimmicks, et dclinant les mmes obsessions.  *Je crois au parti de lordre,  celui qui rcompense le travail et le mrite* , avait lanc lancien prsident, dimanche 23 octobre, dans Le Journal du dimanche.  *Je crois dans une France du travail et du mrite* , a rpt son successeur trois jours plus tard, vantant  plusieurs reprises les vertus de  lordre  contre ceux, aux deux extrmes, qui voudraient le  dsordre . Il a plaid aussi pour une  France forte , slogan de campagne de M. Sarkozy en 2012.


Il ne faut jamais accorder trop d'importance  ce que dit Macron, parce que ses discours changent selon le public.
Gnralement il essaie de dire ce que le public veut entendre.

Emmanuel Macron et son rve bris du  couple franco allemand 



> Dpasse par le "quoi qu'il en cote" nergtique massif de son voisin allemand, la France de Macron s'inquite aussi de la tentation de Berlin de jouer la carte de l'largissement de l'Europe  l'Est. C'est enfin sur la dfense que le "couple" se dchire, sur fond d'intrts industriels divergents. *Le grand vainqueur de cette msentente entre Macron et Scholz : Oncle Sam.*


Peut-tre que pour une fois Macron a fait quelque chose de positif :
La France se retire du Trait sur la charte de l'nergie, annonce Emmanuel Macron  Bruxelles

----------


## Ryu2000

::fleche::  "Y a-t-il eu une ngociation de la honte ?" Grald Darmanin demande  LFI de sexpliquer sur la motion de censure vote avec le RN
 ::fleche::  Grald Darmanin a bien vot trois motions de censure avec les dputs du Front national

----------


## Pyramidev

> Ce mercredi 26 octobre 2022, lisabeth Borne a encore dclench un 49.3 : https://www.assemblee-nationale.fr/d...-projet-de-loi
> 
> Ce jeudi 27 octobre, le RN et la NUPES ont dpos leurs motions ce censure :
> https://www2.assemblee-nationale.fr/...N_20201027.pdf
> https://www2.assemblee-nationale.fr/...S_20201027.pdf


Aujourd'hui,  15h, l'Assemble a dbattu des deux motions de censure.

Lien vers la pice de thtre : https://videos.assemblee-nationale.f..._635fd160d95c2
Je suis en train de l'couter en faisant autre chose en parallle.

Rsultats des votes :
https://www2.assemblee-nationale.fr/...)/16/(num)/485
https://www2.assemblee-nationale.fr/...)/16/(num)/486

La motion de censure dpose par le RN a reu 90 voix :
 les voix des 89 dputs du RN et
 la voix de Nicolas Dupont-Aignan.

La motion de censure dpose par LFI a reu 218 voix :
 88 voix du RN (tous les dputs du RN sauf Graldine Grangier),
 la voix de Nicolas Dupont-Aignan,
 les voix des 75 dputs de LFI,
 19 voix parmi les 23 dputs du groupe cologiste,
 19 voix parmi les 31 dputs du groupe Socialistes et apparents et
 16 voix parmi les 22 dputs du groupe Gauche dmocrate et rpublicaine.

L'opposition face  la Macronie est encore plus faible qu'avant.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Le programme commun a t appliqu en partie: semaine de 39H, cinquime semaine de congs pays, augmentation du smic, retraite  60 ans, impt sur la fortune, CSG, RMI, libralisation de l'audio visuel, abolition de la peine de mort...
> 
> Je ne dis pas que tout tait rose, et qu'il n'y a pas eu de dceptions par rapport au programme initial plus ambitieux, mais au moins il y a eu des avances. Si vous voulez prendre un cas de trahison typique, Hollande est tout indiqu. 
> 
> Je dis "vous" parce que vous tes assez nombreux  parler des annes Mitterrand comme d'une dception totale, alors qu'elle n'a t que partielle. Pour preuve, le PS n'est pas sorti exsangue suite aux 14 annes de pouvoir de Mitterrand puisque le socialiste Jospin a t lu premier ministre 2 ans plus tard... alors qu'il n'a fallu que 5 ans  Hollande pour dcrdibiliser et suicider totalement ce parti, et sans possibilit de briguer un second mandat.


N'empche que depuis Mitterrand, il n'y a plus vraiment eu d'accord entre le PCF et le PS. Que Mitterrand a fait mont le FN de JMLP afin d'affaiblir le PCF. Bref, aujourd'hui la gauche paie encore ce dsastre. C'est quand mme Mitterrand qui a cr cette "gauche caviar" et cette drive  droite du PS. 
Quant  Jospin il a profit de l'clatement de la droite, provoque par Sarkozy en soutenant une candidature de Balladur en 95, et de la dissolution de l'AN par Chirac. Et, n'oublions pas que les 5 annes de gouvernement de Jospin se sont termines par JMLP au second tour contre Chirac en 2002 !

----------


## halaster08

> Et, n'oublions pas que les 5 annes de gouvernement de Jospin se sont termines par JMLP au second tour contre Mitterrand en 2002


Mitterrand en 2002 t'es sr ?
JMLP a surtout profit de l'clatement de la gauche , il n'avait pas fait un si gros score que a, c'est surtout le score du PS qui tait faible ( de mmoire il y avait eu beaucoup de candidat de gauche avec des scores corrects)

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Mitterrand en 2002 t'es sr ?


 Oups, c'est corrig, merci.




> JMLP a surtout profit de l'clatement de la gauche , il n'avait pas fait un si gros score que a, c'est surtout le score du PS qui tait faible ( de mmoire il y avait eu beaucoup de candidat de gauche avec des scores corrects)


Oui, mais pourquoi un clatement de la gauche ? Jospin, pas vraiment rassembleur (hautain et trop sr de sa victoire) et un mauvais souvenir du Mitterrandisme et de dernier "programme commun".

----------


## pmithrandir

Enfin la gauche plurielle de Jospin est quand mme largement a gauche et serait incomparable avec la situation d'aujourd'hui.

Et oui la gauche avait presque 40% au premier tour...

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Enfin la gauche plurielle de Jospin est quand mme largement a gauche et serait incomparable avec la situation d'aujourd'hui.
> 
> Et oui la gauche avait presque 40% au premier tour...


Oui, il y avait Martine Aubry, c'est grce  elle qu'on a eu les 35h. Le PS a compltement gliss  droite  partir de l, jusqu' amener Hollande au pouvoir puis  tout abandonner pour Macron contre son propre camp !  ::aie::

----------


## micka132

> Oui, il y avait Martine Aubry, c'est grce  elle qu'on a eu les 35h. Le PS a compltement gliss  droite  partir de l, jusqu' amener Hollande au pouvoir puis  tout abandonner pour Macron contre son propre camp !


Je l'ai dj dit, mais je le rpte. 
La gauche a autant gliss que la droite. La gauche a gliss sur la partie conomie, quand la droite a gliss sur la partie socitale. Tant et si bien qu'tre contre la mariage homo te fait passer pour un nazi,  et augmenter les taxes de riche pour un bolchvique.

----------


## Gunny

> Enfin la gauche plurielle de Jospin est quand mme largement a gauche et serait incomparable avec la situation d'aujourd'hui.
> 
> Et oui la gauche avait presque 40% au premier tour...


Il y a clairement eu un avant et aprs Jospin pour la Gauche franaise. Quel gchis.

----------


## pmithrandir

L'limination contre le Pen, largement du a la fin de la gauche plurielle, a t assimile en un rejet de la gauche contre toute notion de math..

Mais c'est vraiment en 2005 que le schisme s'est cr sur l'Europe et que la gauche n'a pas russi  surmonter pour trouver une voix de l'Union.

----------


## escartefigue

> Oui, il y avait Martine Aubry, c'est grce  elle qu'on a eu les 35h.


Pour autant que je m'en souvienne, c'est Elisabeth Guigou qui avait lanc le projet des 35h, il n'a t repris par Martine Aubry qu' la suite d'un remaniement ministriel. Nombreux sont les supporters comme les dtracteurs des 35h qui l'ont oubli.

----------


## Ryu2000

Le gouvernement a recours au 49.3 pour la quatrime fois, pour faire passer le projet de loi de finances 2023 en premire lecture



> *Et de quatre.* Le gouvernement a activ larticle 49, alina 3, de la Constitution mercredi 2 novembre pour faire adopter en premire lecture lensemble du projet de loi de finances (PLF) 2023, a annonc la premire ministre, Elisabeth Borne. Cette disposition constitutionnelle permet au gouvernement de faire passer un texte sans vote.


Je crois que Franois Ruffin n'est pas trs content :



> https://twitter.com/Francois_Ruffin/...51273965273090
> Avec le sourire : Elisabeth Borne enterre l'Assemble sous un quatrime 49-3. Les 12 milliards pour la rnovation thermique des btiments ? Les 3 milliards pour les petites lignes de train ? Aux oubliettes. Et la dmocratie avec.

----------


## Pyramidev

> Je crois que Franois Ruffin n'est pas trs content :


S'il tait vraiment mcontent, il aurait aussi vot les motions de censure dposes par le RN.

----------


## Ryu2000

Les partis politique devraient s'allier contre le gouvernement.

Il y a des gens d'LREM comme Grald Darmanin qui essaient de crer de la division et le pire c'est que a marche.  ::(: 
Je ne vois pas o est le problme, ce n'est pas la fin du monde d'tre une fois d'accord avec le RN sur un sujet

La technique "si vous n'tes pas avec nous vous tes avec le RN" ne peut pas fonctionner ternellement.

----------


## micka132

> La technique "si vous n'tes pas avec nous vous tes avec le RN" ne peut pas fonctionner ternellement.


Ca dpend! Lorsque le RN vote pour les textes du gouvernement, c'est un clair de lucidit, mais s'il vote contre ce sont les heures les plus sombres de notre histoire.

Mais sur le fond, oui ca marche toujours, sur ce forum mme il en existe encore de ces spcimens rac. 
Normalement ce sont plutt des boomers ayant subit les annes Mitterrand, mais ils ont fait quelques enfants qui sont toujours dans ces reflexes pavloviens. Le plus drle c'est qu'ils ne se reconnaissent pas, et dans quelques annes ils reprsenteront l'oncle bof et fire de l'tre.

----------


## Jon Shannow

Et la gauche va encore se tirer une balle dans le pied.  ::calim2:: 

Darmanin (cet homme de gauche  ::aie:: ) propose de rgulariser les sans-papiers qui acceptent de travailler dans les secteurs "sous-tension". 

Un formidable coup dans le ventre de la lutte des salaris de ces mtiers difficiles et peu rmunrateurs et aux conditions de travail minables (coupures, travail de nuit, le dimanche, en dcal, ...) prsent comme une aide aux sans-papier, alors que c'est avant tout une aide aux employeurs pour *re*trouver de la main d'uvre pas cher qui se faisait rare depuis quelques temps ! 

Alors que le RN s'insurge, et une partie de LR (pour faire figure d'opposition, mais ils voteront le texte des 2 mains au besoin), on est dj  peu prs sr que la NUPES va signer avec le gouvernement ! Rsultat ? Un signal clair aux salaris de ces secteurs qui votent encore  gauche, d'aller voir du cot du RN !  ::roll::

----------


## Ryu2000

> Mais sur le fond, oui ca marche toujours, sur ce forum mme il en existe encore de ces spcimens rac.


Je ne parlais pas des gens normaux, je parlais des politiciens.
Il y a des lus (de gauche et de droite) qui peuvent dire :
_- a ne me drange pas que des lus RN votent pour notre amendement ou je sais pas quoi, et a ne me drange pas de voter pour un texte du RN si je suis d'accord avec ce qu'il y a l'intrieur._
Et l tout va bien c'est normal.

Mais y'en a qui disent :
_- Jamais je ne voterai avec le RN !_
Et l c'est n'importe quoi.
Quoi que si un lu pousse la logique  fond a devient marrant, parce que a pourrait faire "des lus RN vont voter *pour* un texte prsent par mon parti, alors je vais voter *contre* ce texte".
Apparemment ils ont plutt tendance  ajouter des trucs dans le texte pour faire fuir les lus RN. Pour eux c'est plus important de faire chier le RN que de gagner.
"Si c'est pour gagner avec le RN on prfre perdre".

Il est possible que de plus en plus d'lecteurs commencent  avoir une logique "les ennemis de mes ennemis sont mes amis" et vont voter RN juste pour faire chier l'quipe PS/UMP/LREM.
Le RN est arriv au second tour d'une lection prsidentielle 2 fois de suite, peut-tre qu'une fois le RN arrivera en tte au second tour et l les cadres du RN se diront "Merde, c'tait pas prvu, on fait quoi maintenant ?".

Ou alors peut-tre que ni LREM, ni le RN, n'arrivera au second tour de la prochaine prsidentielle. 2027 c'est loin tout peut arriver.




> c'est avant tout une aide aux employeurs pour *re*trouver de la main d'uvre pas cher qui se faisait rare depuis quelques temps !


En plus a fait diversion.
Des Franais vont parler de a au lieu de parler d'lisabeth Borne et de ses 4 utilisations du 49.3.

----------


## Ryu2000

a me fait penser  la campagne de Sarkozy en 2007.
DLINQUANTS TRANGERS, OQTF, TITRES DE SJOUR... CE QU'IL FAUT RETENIR DE L'INTERVIEW DE GRALD DARMANIN DANS L'HEURE DES PROS



> Ce qui mintresse pour lavenir cest comment je peux expulser 4.000 personnes supplmentaires, non pas parce quils sont trangers mais parce quils sont dlinquants et trangers affirme Grald Darmanin dans #HDPros
> (...)
> En prvision de son projet de loi immigration, Grald Darmanin a estim que la politique franaise sur ce sujet devait sinscrire autour de plusieurs principes : *Que les gens qui viennent en France respectent nos lois, parlent notre langue, respectent notre drapeau*.
> 
> Tous les trangers qui veulent un titre de sjour devront passer un examen de Franais, sils ne le russissent pas, ils sen vont, cest une rvolution affirme Grald Darmanin dans #HDPros

----------


## sanderbe

Bonsoir, 




> Et la gauche va encore se tirer une balle dans le pied. 
> 
> Darmanin (cet homme de gauche ) propose de rgulariser les sans-papiers qui acceptent de travailler dans les secteurs "sous-tension". 
> 
> Un formidable coup dans le ventre de la lutte des salaris de ces mtiers difficiles et peu rmunrateurs et aux conditions de travail minables (coupures, travail de nuit, le dimanche, en dcal, ...) prsent comme une aide aux sans-papier, alors que c'est avant tout une aide aux employeurs pour *re*trouver de la main d'uvre pas cher qui se faisait rare depuis quelques temps ! 
> 
> Alors que le RN s'insurge, et une partie de LR (pour faire figure d'opposition, mais ils voteront le texte des 2 mains au besoin), on est dj  peu prs sr que la NUPES va signer avec le gouvernement ! Rsultat ? Un signal clair aux salaris de ces secteurs qui votent encore  gauche, d'aller voir du cot du RN !


Un gouvernement espagnol avait entre 2005 et 2007 regularis 500 000 sans papiers ^^ Je vous laisse imaginer le rsultat ... Rien de bon pour l'conomie espagnol , si ce n'est apporter de la pauvret.

----------


## Pyramidev

> Un formidable coup dans le ventre de la lutte des salaris de ces mtiers difficiles et peu rmunrateurs et aux conditions de travail minables (coupures, travail de nuit, le dimanche, en dcal, ...) prsent comme une aide aux sans-papier, alors que c'est avant tout une aide aux employeurs pour *re*trouver de la main d'uvre pas cher qui se faisait rare depuis quelques temps !


C'est exactement a.

Aujourd'hui, Florian Philippot a rappel cette vidence : cette loi sur l'immigration sert  lutter contre l'augmentation des salaires et l'amlioration des conditions de travail dans un contexte d'inflation :



Ensuite, il a vivement critiqu l'union europenne et la Cour europenne des droits de l'homme.

La priorit du gouvernement actuel n'est clairement pas de lutter contre le chmage.

----------


## Pyramidev

Sance de l'Assemble nationale aujourd'hui : https://videos.assemblee-nationale.f...-novembre-2022

La sance a commenc par le vote qui sanctionne Grgoire de Fournas dont on parle davantage dans un autre fil.

Ensuite, il y a eu les discours sur la motion de censure dpose par LFI. Cette fois-ci, j'ai seulement cout le discours de Nicolas Dupont-Aignan, qui a tacl Renaissance et LR. 

Ensuite, le vote a eu lieu. La motion de censure a eu 188 voix, dont :
 87 voix parmi les 89 dputs du RN,
 71 voix parmi les 75 dputs de LFI,
 17 voix parmi les 23 dputs du Groupe cologiste,
 12 vois parmi les 22 dputs du Groupe Gauche dmocrate et rpublicaine et
 la voix de Nicolas Dupont-Aignan.

Rsultats dtaills : https://www2.assemblee-nationale.fr/...)/16/(num)/494

EDIT 21h28 :

Point notable : dans le Groupe Socialistes et apparents, il n'y a eu AUCUNE voix pour la motion de censure ! Mais pourquoi ? Du coup, je viens d'couter l'intervention de Jrme Guedj.  2h03m42, il dclare : "Nous avons une divergence tactique avec les signataires de cette motion, une divergence tactique uniquement sur l'opportunit de multiplier les motions de censure  chacun de vos cartes (sic), de vos 49.3".

C'est quoi, cette "tactique" ? Imiter LR ?  ::weird::

----------


## Gunny

Et pendant ce temps, au gouvernement Macron :
La ministre Pannier-Runacher implique dans "un possible conflit d'intrts" avec une socit familiale alimente depuis des paradis fiscaux, selon Disclose
Et un truc dont je n'tais pas au courant, la ministre de la transition nergtique est la fille de magnat du ptrole. Raction gnrale des mdias et de la droite : "ouais bof c'est bon quoi"

----------


## micka132

> Je mtonne que La France Insoumise prsente une ide de lextrme-droite italienne


https://twitter.com/FrcsBraun/status...DR0fPI75AsAAAA

Moi je m'tonne que le gouvernement prsente, et maintient des ides extrmement dbiles.

----------


## David_g

je ne suis pas pour cette proposition (et tonn qu'elle soit prsente dans leur niche) mais Braun a t nul dans ses dclarations.

----------


## Ryu2000

> je m'tonne


Je sais que vous avez dit a pour la figure de style (rptition), mais en ralit on sait tous que le gouvernement est constamment en train de mentir et faire de la merde.
C'est rare qu'un membre du gouvernement prenne une bonne dcision, ou prononce quelque chose d'intressant.

La logique "nous devons tre en dsaccord avec 100% des ides de 100% des gouvernements extrme" est compltement conne, c'est puril.
Je prfre l'ide de l'expression "une horloge arrte donne 2 fois l'heure correcte quotidiennement".

Est-ce que les ministres LREM se disent des truc du genre "j'ai appris que Giorgia Meloni aimait bien la musique de Floorfilla, alors je ne vais plus jamais couter cette musique" ?
Ou plus plausible : "Jordan Bardella est un trs grand fan de Mylne Farmer, donc je n'couterai plus jamais cette artiste".

====
Les hpitaux manquent de main d'uvre, on devrait accueillir les soignants non vaccins  bras ouverts. C'est rare de trouver des gens qui acceptent de bosser dans le domaine hospitalier.
Parce que les hpitaux saturaient extremement facilement, le gouvernement a mit la France  l'arrt  plusieurs reprises.
Est-ce qu' un moment le gouvernement s'est pos la question "Est-ce qu'il faut renforcer le systme de sant, afin qu'il ne sature plus si facilement" ?
On va finir par subir des confinements  cause de la grippe.  ::roll:: 

Aujourd'hui on sait que les vaccins n'empchaient pas de transmettre la maladie, donc pourquoi continuer de punir ceux qui ont dcid de ne pas se faire vacciner ?
C'est purement idologique.

===
Ptrole et paradis fiscaux : les intrts cachs de la ministre de la transition nergtique



> Agns Pannier-Runacher est lie  une socit cre par son pre, en 2016, pour le compte de ses enfants mineurs. Baptise Arjunem, lentreprise familiale partage des intrts financiers avec Perenco, numro 2 du ptrole en France, et dtient plus de 1 million deuros dans des paradis fiscaux. Malgr le risque de conflit dintrts, la ministre de la transition nergtique na jamais rendu publique son existence.


Bruno Le Maire :  Le vrai risque pour l'Europe, c'est le dcrochage industriel 



> La BCE value  70 % les risques de rcession dans la zone euro.


Les services publics sous Macron :
Il faisait  peine 12 C : coup de froid sur les coles de Rouen

----------


## Ryu2000

Jean Castex : une passion immodre pour les jets de la Rpublique



> Le chef du gouvernement, qui ne manque jamais une occasion de vanter les mrites des voyages en train, effectue en ralit ses propres dplacements  bord de Falcon, aux frais du contribuable. Mme pour les trajets les plus courts, comme le rvle une enqute de Mediapart sur un an de visites ministrielles. Une aberration cologique et conomique, contraire  une circulaire signe par le premier ministre lui-mme.


On lui parle de problme de transports, sa rponse est totalement  ct :



> https://twitter.com/Clemence_Guette/...95672292614144
> Ce matin, j'interroge Jean Castex, candidat  la prsidence de la RATP.
> 
> Je lui ai racont l'enfer que sont devenus les transports en commun franciliens. Et vous allez voir, sa rponse est surraliste.
> 
> #AlloCastex


=====
Edit :
Accus davoir drogu une collaboratrice, un proche dEmmanuel Macron jug ce jeudi



> Les analyses sanguines sont sans appel : dans son sang est dcele la prsence damphtamine et de MDMA. Plac en garde  vue deux jours plus tard, Laurent Bigorgne reconnat avoir administr une substance dans le verre de Sophie Conrad. Il confie mme avoir dj drogu sa femme  son insu. Ce jeudi matin, ce ne sera donc pas tant la matrialit des faits qui fera lobjet dun dbat, mais le mobile. Pourquoi Laurent Bigorgne, qui fut lun des conseillers dEmmanuel Macron lors de la campagne de 2017, a-t-il administr ces substances  sa collaboratrice ?
> (...)
>  Et dinsister sur ltat dpressif de son client au moment des faits, au bord du burn-out et accro  la cocane.

----------


## Pyramidev

> Et pendant ce temps, au gouvernement Macron :
> La ministre Pannier-Runacher implique dans "un possible conflit d'intrts" avec une socit familiale alimente depuis des paradis fiscaux, selon Disclose
> Et un truc dont je n'tais pas au courant, la ministre de la transition nergtique est la fille de magnat du ptrole. Raction gnrale des mdias et de la droite : "ouais bof c'est bon quoi"


Ce jeudi 10 novembre, Serge Faubert a dtaill cette affaire :



Ouais bof c'est bon quoi. En logique macroniste, Agns Pannier-Runacher est le choix le plus logique pour le poste de ministre de la transition nergtique.  ::ptdr::

----------


## sanderbe

Bonsoir, 

https://www.msn.com/fr-fr/actualite/...189f7727411208

Quand le propritaire est accus de violation de son propre domicile (oui je sais c'est absurde comme phrase ... ) .

L'agresseur (ici les squartteurs courent toujours), les agresss (les victimes du squat) dcident de se dfendre en devant y mettre les grands moyen . 

Les squartteurs ne respectent pas la loi et sont rarement voir jamais sanctionn. Dans la mme logique pourquoi les victimes devraient respecter la et se laisser marcher dessus ?

Je trouve tout  fait normal que les propritaires se dfendent et entrave la loi. Qu'est qu'on en  foutre et de se palucher de la loi, vu que les squatteurs ne la respectent pas ? 

---

C'est comme les truands dans certaines situations qui y laissent des plumes ... Celui qui prend l'autoroute  contre sens, celui qui va nager quand c'est interdit et se noie , se fait bouffer par un requin quand la baignade est interdite , tente de braquer une personne et se faire descendre ... 

Ah un moment c'est arrter de les plaindre. Qu'ils se blessent ou se tuent,  un moment c'est bienfait pour leur gueule . Qu'ils assument leur connerie et leur merde. 

---

Tant qu'il y aura de la complaisance avec les truands et autres criminels ... On sera dans ce genre de situation absurde ou la victime devient coupable de s'tre dfendu.

----------


## ONTAYG

> Tant qu'il y aura de la complaisance avec les truands et autres criminels ... On sera dans ce genre de situation absurde ou la victime devient coupable de s'tre dfendu.


Ce n'est pas propre au gouvernement Macron, cela existe depuis des dcennies.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Les squartteurs ne respectent pas la loi et sont rarement voir jamais sanctionn.


LREM a essay de faire quelque chose.

2022 :
Squats : pourquoi la loi protge le domicile plutt que la proprit



> *Malgr la nouvelle loi anti-squats*, le flau persiste. Les affaires, bien que minoritaires, se multiplient et les propritaires sont trs souvent dmunis face aux squatteurs.


2020 :
Ce que le dispositif anti-squats change pour les propritaires



> Pour mettre fin  ces situations ubuesques, le gouvernement a - enfin - dcid dagir. *Les procdures dexpulsion vont tre considrablement rduites: de 2-3 ans en moyenne actuellement  trois jours comme le prvoit lamendement adopt ce vendredi par lAssemble nationale (37 voix contre une).* Si tout va bien, la loi peut tre promulgue dici  fin octobre, sinon dici  fin dcembre, a dclar au Figaro Guillaume Kasbarian, le dput LREM qui a dpos cet amendement. Lobjectif est non seulement dexpulser plus vite les squatteurs mais aussi deffacer, une bonne fois pour toutes, les diffrences entre les rsidences secondaires et les rsidences principales pour que les propritaires rcuprent rapidement leur logement.


Il existe une solution trs simple pour ne pas tre confront  ce problme : ne pas louer (saloperie d'nantiosmie) de logement et ne pas tre propritaire d'un logement inoccup.
Bon aprs c'est un problme rare, la plupart des propritaires qui louent un logement  des locataires ne seront jamais confront  cette situation.

----------


## sanderbe

Bonsoir

Tiens on parle des magouilles du parti communiste dans les annes 1980 :

----------


## ABCIWEB

> Bonsoir,
> Les squartteurs ne respectent pas la loi et sont rarement voir jamais sanctionn.


Bah oui, mais faut pas faire du proslytisme pour la droite, Macron, LR, ou FN dont l'essentiel des lois concourent au dmantlement des protections sociales et des services publics, et venir ensuite se plaindre du dysfonctionnement de la justice qui n'a plus les moyens de traiter rapidement tous les dossiers. 

Idem pour le systme de sant qui est  la ramasse, ce qui se traduit par des pertes de chance de gurison pour les maladies graves et les soins urgents. Et c'est maintenant les services de pdiatrie qui en font les frais... pas plus de compassion pour les enfants que pour les plus vieux. 

Tu crois quoi, que lorsqu'on est un peu plus riche que la moyenne on a plus d'intrt  voter  droite pour protger son patrimoine ? C'est ce que l'on aime  penser pour flatter son go, mais le systme nolibral est conu pour ponctionner toutes les classes sociales qui ne font pas partie de l'oligarchie, c'est  dire tout le monde except les *trs grosses* fortunes. Puisque c'est ton modle il faut en assumer les consquences et ne pas venir pleurer que des petits propritaires en soient victimes eux aussi. 





> Tiens on parle des magouilles du parti communiste dans les annes 1980


En effet, une vido des annes 80 est tout  fait d'actualit, d'autant plus que l'essentiel des propos de Daniel Balavoine est de dire que l'on a rien  foutre des magouilles du parti communiste durant la guerre. Au passage, je note que Mitterrand est tout  fait respectueux des propos de Balavoine en disant que c'est un citoyen qui a le droit de s'exprimer comme tout le monde et de critiquer qui il veut, le prsident de la rpublique y compris. 

Cela nous change des propos de Macron qui faute de crdibilit, parlait de hirarchie des paroles. 



> Emmanuel Macron se dit  inquiet du statut de l'information et de la vrit  dans notre dmocratie. Selon lui, il est urgent de rtablir des  tiers de confiance  et  accepter la hirarchie des paroles . Un maire, un dput, un ministre ne peut pas tre mis sur le mme pied qu'un citoyen lambda vtu d'un gilet jaune et qu' la fin  tout se vaille .


Comme quoi on est plus dans le mme monde.

Mais pourquoi ressortir cette vido, en rponse  quoi, pour appuyer quels propos ? Personne n'a parl du parti communiste dernirement dans ce topic, et surtout pas de son comportement dans les annes 80. En quoi ta vido est-elle pertinente ?

Fait divers de squatters hors contexte, vido hors contexte, on va finir par croire que tu veux faire diversion... Tu as des liens avec Agns Pannier-Runacher ? Tu ne veux plus que l'on parle d'une ministre de la transition nergtique dont la famille a de grands intrts dans le ptrole ? 

Comme disait *Gunny*, "c'est bon quoi", aprs dj une quarantaine d'affaires judiciaires en cours concernant les membres du gouvernement, ce n'est pas en plus une ministre de la transition nergtique avec des conflits d'intrts dans le ptrole qui va changer la donne, Macron a suffisamment dmontr que la gouvernance exemplaire qu'il promettait n'tait qu'une bouffonnerie.  Et donc comme tout bon dictateur, il est logique de vouloir imposer une "hirarchie des paroles", car  dfaut de pouvoir rellement gagner la confiance sur le terrain puisque lui-mme et la plupart des membres du gouvernement ne sont en rien crdibles, il faut en contre-partie faire preuve d'autoritarisme, de mpris et de rpression. Gouverner c'est mentir et mpriser, telle est sa devise, et vive la rpublique, vive la France !

----------


## sanderbe

Bonjour, 




> Bah oui, mais faut pas faire du proslytisme pour la droite, Macron, LR


LREM / Renaissance et LR sont out depuis longtemps . C'est de l'ultralibral. Je suis ouvertement contre l'ultralibralisme . Je le rpte , on ne peut pas tout privatiser  outrance . Qu'on privatise certaines choses ok . Je reste ou pour justement parler de ce sujet de la privatisation.




> FN / RN


Ce parti fait un focus sur les consquences de l'inscurit juridique qui plane sur les franais ... Comme tu le soulignes le manque de moyen pour le justice.




> dont l'essentiel des lois concourent au dmantlement des protections sociales et des services publics, et venir ensuite se plaindre du dysfonctionnement de la justice qui n'a plus les moyens de traiter rapidement tous les dossiers.


Comme dit plus , la privatisation et externalisation  outrance.

La solution ? 

Charge  l'tat franais de rduire le nombre de fonctionnaires / agents territoriaux inutiles . 

Lesquels ? 

Les employs de bureaux ou de collectivits pays au lance pierre (tiers temps , quart temps, contrat prcaire , externe ...) . C'est l'abus de ces contrats et le copinage dans certaines collectivits l'embauche  tour de bras.

Les hauts fonctionnaires . De mmoires entre 100 k et 150 k hauts fonctionnaires qui ne servent  rien.

Rduire le nombre de "sachants". 

Des solutions ?

Convertir du personnel , en personnel de qualit : excutants et techniques.

Dgrossir aussi le nombre d'lus et le mille-feuille administratif . 

Rduire le nombre de strates et d'administrations publiques par fusions / suppressions / regroupement.

---

Le problme de fond de l'tat franais , est un problme de surcharge administrative qui nuit au fonctionnement du pays.

---

Dans les hopitaux comme tu le soulignes ABCIWEB , il est tout bonnement aberrant et scandaleux d'avoir 2 administratifs pour 1 soignants . Tu vas  l'hpital pour te faire soigner pas pour te faire "administrer" . 

Tant que l'tat franais n'aura pas compris qu'il doit changer de logique ... Vous serez toujours l  crier qu'il n'y a pas assez d'argent. 

Les administrations franaises doivent tre brides  des activits de contrle, gestion, certification et validation. Pas commencer  pouvoir prendre des dcisions pour rgenter la vie de chacun. 

L'une des critiques qui est faite rgulirement de l'administration franaise , c'est souvent son rle  vouloir caser les citoyens dans des cases. L'administration n'a pas  rgenter la vie des gens .

----------


## escartefigue

Je n'avais pas vu cette question, j'y rponds avec un peu de retard :




> Envoy par escartefigue
> 
> 
> Le "gens normaux" sont ceux qui acceptent les toutes petites contraintes comme des sorties restreintes et le port du masque, pour le bien du plus grand nombre.
> Les autres ne sont pas des "gens normaux", mais des gostes nombrilistes. On a vu le rsultat au Brsil o Bolsonaro n'a pris aucune mesure contre le covid, a a t un dsastre sanitaire. 
> 
> 
> Source du dsastre? Tu serais pas un peu complotiste par hasard?


Complotiste non, seulement bien inform, ce ne sont pas les sources qui manquent, il n'est pas trop tard pour vous documenter.

Voir par exemple ici
https://www.francetvinfo.fr/sante/ma...9_5426926.html

O il est mentionn notamment, je cite :



> La gestion du virus par le prsident du Brsil, Jair Bolsonaro, a t qualifie de "crime contre l'humanit" par une commission d'enqute parlementaire compose d'lus de tous bords.





> Le Covid-19, qui a tu plus de 680 000 personnes au Brsil, a particulirement touch les favelas, communauts parmi les plus dfavorises du pays


D'autres articles ici :
https://lvsl.fr/desastre-sanitaire-b...l-des-comptes/
https://www.lexpress.fr/actualite/mo...s_2149203.html
https://www.espaces-latinos.org/archives/98426

Heureux d'avoir pu vous clairer sur ce sujet.

----------


## micka132

> Heureux d'avoir pu vous clairer sur ce sujet.


Franchement 



> Brsil : la catastrophe sanitaire en cinq infographies 
> *Ngationnisme du prsident, campagne vaccinale au ralenti, apparition de variants toujours plus agressifs*... Le gant sud-amricain paie un norme tribut  la pandmie.


- Ngationnisme=> c'est un point de godwin pour l'express? Qu'est-ce que ca vient faire l dedans
- campagne vaccinale au ralenti => https://ourworldindata.org/explorers...ountry=FRA~BRA
Comparativement  la France c'est une vaccination extraordinairement lente. 
- apparition de variants toujours plus agressif => Qu'est-ce que ca veut dire? C'est de la science ou de l'analyse de bistro ?

Bon j'arrte, tu ne lis mme pas les sources que tu m'envoies, ou si tu les lis sans voir quelles sont  charges sans rien derrire, c'est grave.

----------


## Ryu2000

> - Ngationnisme


La version officielle c'est :
- Le SARS-CoV-2 est trs dangereux
- Les individus vaccins contre le SARS-CoV-2 ont moins de chance de faire une forme grave quand ils attrapent la maladie

J'imagine que l'auteur de l'article considre que toutes les personnes qui ne sont pas d'accord avec 1 des 2 points sont ngationnistes.




> - apparition de variants toujours plus agressif => Qu'est-ce que ca veut dire?


Pour faire simples ont peut regarder 2 caractristiques :
- contagiosit
- dangerosit (ou virulence)

Les variants sont plus ou moins contagieux et plus ou moins dangereux.
En rgle gnrale, les virus ont tendance  muter dans des variants moins dangereux. (c'est ce qui est arriv avec le SARS-CoV-1 et le MERS-CoV par exemple)

Variant Covid : actuel, mutation L452, K417N, c'est quoi ?



> Les premiers variants du Covid proccupants (VOC) sont apparus  partir de fin 2020. Le variant Alpha s'est rapidement propag en France aprs son introduction fin 2020 et est devenu majoritaire en mars 2021. Les variants Beta et Gamma ont galement circul au premier semestre 2021, de manire toutefois moindre. Le variant Delta est apparu en mai 2021 et est devenu majoritaire en France en juillet 2021 et reprsentait plus de 99% des variants circulants  partir du mois d'aot 2021. Le variant Omicron est le dernier VOC ("variant of concern" en anglais ou "variant proccupant" en franais) apparu, fin novembre 2021, il est majoritaire en France depuis juin 2022 via son sous-lignage BA5. La proportion de prlvements en France ayant un rsultat de criblage compatible avec Omicron mi-octobre tait de 100%, informe Sant Publique France dans l'analyse de risque des variants publie le 26 octobre.


L'intgralit des sous-variants d'Omicron provoque rarement des symptmes svres (que ce soit chez ceux qui ont reu 4 doses ou chez ceux qui en ont reu 0).

Omicron est-il vraiment moins virulent que les autres variants? Ce que disent les chiffres en France



> Tout de mme, la svrit moindre du variant Omicron pourrait aussi tre un facteur d*explication de la dissociation entre les cas positifs et les hospitalisations.*  Seulement 1,4 % des cas  Londres finissent  lhpital une semaine plus tard (aprs linfection), le taux le plus bas  ce jour , a rapport le journaliste britannique Tom Calver, pour le journal The Sunday Times , sur son compte Twitter le 27 dcembre 2021. Un constat obtenu en calculant le nombre de nouvelles hospitalisations par jour, pour 100 cas tests positifs lors de la semaine prcdente.


===
Puisque vous parlez de SARS-CoV-2 dans le topic de Macron :
Mise en examen dans la gestion de la crise du Covid-19, Agns Buzyn contre-attaque



> Agns Buzyn contre-attaque. Seule mise en examen dans la gestion de la crise du Covid-19, elle a multipli les prises de parole dans les mdias en 48 heures. Aprs deux ans de silence, l'ancienne ministre de la Sant donne sa version. Dans des SMS verss au dossier judiciaire et rvls par Le Monde, *Agns Buzyn confirme avoir alert Emmanuel Macron et douard Philippe. Le 11 janvier 2020, puis le 25 janvier*, n'hsitant pas  revenir  la charge six jours plus tard.

----------


## David_g

Si vous pouviez du coup relancer ce dbat plutt dans le fil covid surtout que vos points de vue (et le mien par ailleurs) sont irrconciliable en soi.
Les autres utilisateurs vous en seront reconnaissant en soi.

----------


## Ryu2000

Grard Collomb attaque Emmanuel Macron sur limmigration, lextrme droite se frotte les mains



> Pour moi, *cela ne peut quencourager les rseaux de passeurs* pour qui les migrants sont une source de gains considrables , estime Grard Collomb. Il appelle Emmanuel Macron   mener une politique ferme  qui fait encore dfaut selon lui. Au point quil a prfr quitter son poste  Beauvau, sur fond de dsaccord avec le chef de ltat.


C'est vrai qu'on ne devrait pas accueillir de clandestins.

Climat :  Pas pour ma pomme , Emmanuel Macron se ddouane sur linaction climatique



> Reprenant un argument rcurrent de lopposition de gauche, un anonyme, @Melvak_, lui demande :  *Comment peut-on se faire condamner 2 fois pour inaction climatique tout en ayant laudace de faire croire quon peut se justifier sur Twitter ?* 
> 
>  Nous nous sommes fait condamner pour inaction climatique sur la priode de 2015  2018  quand  la France na pas t au rendez-vous des objectifs , lui rpond le prsident Macron, *assurant avoir commenc  mettre les  bouches doubles  ds son lection en 2017*.

----------


## Gunny

Coupe du monde 2022 :  Il ne faut pas politiser le sport , affirme Emmanuel Macron
Si dnoncer les violations des droits de l'Homme et la corruption = politiser, et bien je dirais que politiser est une bonne chose et qu'on aurait tort d'arrter.

----------


## micka132

> Coupe du monde 2022 :  Il ne faut pas politiser le sport , affirme Emmanuel Macron
> Si dnoncer les violations des droits de l'Homme et la corruption = politiser, et bien je dirais que politiser est une bonne chose et qu'on aurait tort d'arrter.


C'est vrai seulement si l'on se considre comme un tre suprieur et que l'on dtient forcment la vrit. On ne fait pas de politique, on apporte la civilisation aux barbares.
La colonisation c'est fini depuis pas mal de temps, mais assurment les mentalits n'ont pas chang et ne changeront probablement jamais. Des beaux discours sur l'ouverture et la tolrance, mais dans la ralit c'est moins jolis...

C'est pas tous les jours que je suis d'accord avec Manu, mais l c'est le cas.

ps: il faut un minimum d'ouverture d'esprit et de tolrance pour comprendre ce que j'cris.
pps: pour les plus abrutis, je prcise que je n'aime pas spcialement les murs Qatari.

----------


## virginieh

Sauf que le fait que le prsident de la rpublique aille  un vnement (sportif dans ce cas) le politise dj.
Macron politise le sport  longueur de temps : quand il a dfendu la candidature de la France pour les JO,  chaque fois qu'il accueille des quipes de sportifs  llyse, etc ...
Et aussi quand il se rend au Qatar pour aller voir le mondial de football.

----------


## escartefigue

Rien de nouveau sous le soleil, tous les prsidents l'ont fait.
On se souvient, les images ont t souvent rediffuses, de Chirac faisant semblant de clamer les noms des joueurs de l'quipe de France de foot lors de la coupe du monde 1998, noms qu'il ignorait, c'tait plutt cocasse.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Rien de nouveau sous le soleil, tous les prsidents l'ont fait.


Je ne connais pas le football, mais il me semble que c'est la premire fois qu'il y a autant de gens qui critiquent une comptition.
Au niveau de l'cologie et des droits de l'homme c'est n'importe quoi et en plus il y a des histoires de corruption.

Ok, les prsidents essaient souvent de gratter de la popularit en utilisant des sportifs qui ont fait des bons rsultats.
Mais l Macron dfend un truc qui pollue et qui exploite des travailleurs.
En mme temps c'est normal puisque la France a des liens privilgis avec le Qatar.
Macron doit gagner de l'argent via des riches qataris donc ils ne veut pas se fcher avec.

----------


## Pyramidev

> On se souvient, les images ont t souvent rediffuses, de Chirac faisant semblant de clamer les noms des joueurs de l'quipe de France de foot lors de la coupe du monde 1998, noms qu'il ignorait, c'tait plutt cocasse.


Ce qui tait plus amusant, c'tait quand il avait dit en 2002  Rmi Gaillard qu'il avait trs bien jou.  ::mouarf:: 







> la France a des liens privilgis avec le Qatar


En effet. Concernant la coupe du monde au Qatar, je relaie une vido de 3m51 de la Cellule investigation de Radio France qui a fait des illustrations sympathiques :



Emmanuel Macron essaie de faire croire aux enfants (et aux adultes encore enfants) que la France dfend ses valeurs sur l'chiquier gopolitique. Mais ce n'est pas comme a que a se passe.

----------


## totozor

> Coupe du monde 2022 :  Il ne faut pas politiser le sport , affirme Emmanuel Macron
> Si dnoncer les violations des droits de l'Homme et la corruption = politiser, et bien je dirais que politiser est une bonne chose et qu'on aurait tort d'arrter.


Ce que je trouve fascinant est qu'un homme politique (dont une partie du travail consiste  politiser un peu tout) demande qu'on ne politise pas le sport. Le choix du Qatar tait politique.
Finalement on doit politiser les choses quand a l'arrange et ne plus le faire quand a ne l'arrange pas.
Si la France va loin on verra les images de Macron dans les gradins avec son charpe Bleu Blanc Rouge et il en sera bien content.

Je trouve plus drangeant qu'on demande aux sportifs de se positionner sur la politique des pays qui accueillent des vnements mondiaux, ils se sont entrains pendant des mois voire des annes pour participer  cet vnement. Je comprends que certains ferment les yeux sur certains sujets pour ne pas jeter ces mois  la poubelle, ou qu'ils veulent s'pargner cette charge mentale pendant l'vnement, il y a dj d'autres sources de stress  grer.
J'ai vu un triathlte (ou un traileur) renoncer  une course parce qu'y aller ferait exploser son bilan carbone alors qu'il essaye de le minimiser. J'ai un profond respect pour cette attitude mais je comprends facilement qu'un concurrent s'assoit sur certains principes pour y participer.

----------


## DevTroglodyte

> Coupe du monde 2022 :  Il ne faut pas politiser le sport , affirme Emmanuel Macron
> Si dnoncer les violations des droits de l'Homme et la corruption = politiser, et bien je dirais que politiser est une bonne chose et qu'on aurait tort d'arrter.


Surtout que a fait des dcennies que le foot est politis... avec la FIFA plus puissante que certains tats et brassant des milliards... Si le foot n'tait pas politis, la coupe du monde n'aurait pas eu lieu au Qatar, et ne ferait pas l'objet de tant de passes d'armes pour qu'un pays puisse l'organiser (par exemple, la Russie ou le Qatar ces dernires annes, grandes nations de foot, hein ?  ::ptdr:: ).

----------


## micka132

Vous semblez tous confondre politique et gopolitique ainsi que dmagogie et politique.

----------


## DevTroglodyte

> Vous semblez tous confondre politique et gopolitique ainsi que dmagogie et politique.


La dmagogie et la gopolitique ce sont des sous-ensembles extrmement poreux de la politique, en mme temps

----------


## virginieh

> Vous semblez tous confondre politique et gopolitique ainsi que dmagogie et politique.


Il n'y a pas de confusion, dfendre les droits de l'homme (condamner l'esclavagisme et la morts desdits esclaves) et l'cologie (dnoncer l'absurdit d'avoir des stades climatiss construits dans un dsert pour un seul vnement), la place de la France sur ces enjeux prcits c'est tout autant de la gopolitique (ce sont des enjeux qu'on veut dfendre  l'chelle plantaire) que de vouloir garder de bonnes relations diplomatiques et conomiques avec le Qatar.
Le choix du prsident est donc dj un choix politique qui a pris en compte des enjeux gopolitique, et son choix n'est pas surprenant vu son idologie politique. 
Comme on est supposs tre en dmocratie, on doit avoir le droit de critiquer ce choix.
Refuser de rpondre aux critiques en disant qu'il ne faut pas politiser le sport c'est hors sujet (c'est la dcision du prsident qu'on critique) et fallacieux, hypocrite.

Comme l'a dit Totozor, l'argument de ne pas politiser le sport est valable pour les sportifs qui y participent, pas pour le prsident qui y assiste.

----------


## Jon Shannow

Pour rappel, le prsident franais de l'poque (N. Sarkozy) a tout fait pour que le Qatar soit l'organisateur de cette coupe du monde. 
Alors, venir dire maintenant qu'il ne faut pas politiser le sport, c'est risible. Surtout d'un "prsident" qui est intervenu en personne pour qu'un joueur (M'Bapp) reste au PSG club appartenant au ... Qatar, comme par concidence... 

De qui se moque-t-on ?   ::roll::

----------


## Ryu2000

> Ce que je trouve fascinant est qu'un homme politique (dont une partie du travail consiste  politiser un peu tout) demande qu'on ne politise pas le sport. Le choix du Qatar tait politique.


Je pense que ce qu'il voulait vraiment dire c'est "s'il vous plait, ne vous acharnez pas contre cet vnement, les qataris sont nos amis".
Des personnes puissantes du Qatar doivent se dire que Macron est sympa, parce qu'il a un peu essay de dfendre cette coupe du monde. Macron aimerait bien que les gens ne boycottent pas la comptition.

Mais d'un autre ct, en 2017, dans les promesses de campagne de Macron il y avait a :
Qatar : ces avantages fiscaux auxquels Macron veut sattaquer



> *Mettre fin aux accords favorisant le Qatar* : Emmanuel Macron a annonc une nouvelle mesure choc dimanche sur BFMTV. Si le candidat  la prsidentielle na pas dit prcisment ce  quoi il comptait sattaquer, on ne peut sempcher de penser  la convention fiscale entre les deux pays, tablie en 1990 et amende en 2008 (sous Nicolas Sarkozy). Celle-ci est en effet trs favorable aux investisseurs qatariens. Soyons clair : la France est un paradis fiscal pour le Qatar, dnonce mme Nathalie Goulet, snatrice de lOrne et prsidente du groupe parlementaire damiti France-Pays du Golfe.


Je ne sais pas si il a vraiment fait quelque chose, mais en tout cas il a parl de faire quelque chose  un moment donn.

======
Aprs la coupe du monde au Qatar il va y avoir la COP  Duba  ::P:  ::mouarf:: 
Confrence de Duba de 2023 sur les changements climatiques

J'ai du louper la confrence sur le droit des femmes en Arabie Saoudite  ::ptdr::

----------


## micka132

> Pour rappel, le prsident franais de l'poque (N. Sarkozy) a tout fait pour que le Qatar soit l'organisateur de cette coupe du monde.
> Alors, venir dire maintenant qu'il ne faut pas politiser le sport, c'est risible. Surtout d'un "prsident" qui est intervenu en personne pour qu'un joueur (M'Bapp) reste au PSG club appartenant au ... Qatar, comme par concidence...
> 
> De qui se moque-t-on ?


Mais ce n'est pas du tout de la mme nature. 
D'un cot il s'agit d'aller cirer les pompes pour obtenir quelque chose en retour, de l'autre c'est de ne pas vouloir imposer notre vision des choses (= politique) dans un lieu normalement non propice  a.
Dit autrement, quand on fait de la corruption on ne fait pas de la politique ( moins que ce ne soit effectivement un choix de socit).




> Comme l'a dit Totozor, l'argument de ne pas politiser le sport est valable pour les sportifs qui y participent, pas pour le prsident qui y assiste.


Exact, et c'est ce que dnonce Macron... Il parle des joueurs, qui avec la pression vont mettre des brassards spciaux par exemple.

Vous-tes donc d'accord avec lui? C'est pas vraiment clair!

----------


## DevTroglodyte

> Dit autrement, quand on fait de la corruption on ne fait pas de la politique ( moins que ce ne soit effectivement un choix de socit).


Et on la fait pour quoi, la corruption, ici ? pour le plaisir ? Ou pour mettre en avant son pays, se faire mousser auprs de sa population et leur faire avaler plus facilement des couleuvres ?  ::roll::

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Exact, et c'est ce que dnonce Macron... Il parle des joueurs, qui avec la pression vont mettre des brassards spciaux par exemple.


Non, non. Macron n'a pas dit "Les joueurs n'ont pas  politiser leur sport", l ok. Il a dit "Il ne faut pas politiser le sport", c'est tout  fait diffrent.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Macron n'a pas dit


On peut essayer de trouver les citations exactes.

"IL NE FAUT PAS POLITISER LE SPORT": MACRON RPOND AUX CRITIQUES SUR SON POSSIBLE DPLACEMENT AU QATAR



> "*Ces questions-l, il faut se les poser quand on attribue ces vnements*, dit-il. Que la question soit climatique ou qu'elle soit sur les droits de l'homme, on ne va pas se poser [la question]  chaque fois que l'vnement est l."
> (...)
> "Je parle en permanence au Qatar, de tous les sujets, assure le locataire de l'lyse. *Nous avons des relations franches, amicales et constructives.*"
> (...)
> "Je ne sais pas dans quel contexte les Jeux olympiques se feront sur le plan gopolitique. Mais il est sr que *la vocation de ces grands vnements, c'est de permettre  des athltes de tout pays, y compris parfois de pays en guerre, de pouvoir faire vivre le sport*. Et de trouver aussi, par le sport, des manires de discuter l o des gens n'arrivent plus  se parler", conclut le prsident de la Rpublique.


Si t'es un athlte juif en 1936 tu participes aux jeux olympiques, mme si tu n'es pas d'accord avec la politique en place  ce moment l dans cet endroit l.

----------


## micka132

> Non, non. Macron n'a pas dit "Les joueurs n'ont pas  politiser leur sport", l ok. Il a dit "Il ne faut pas politiser le sport", c'est tout  fait diffrent.


Ce n'est pas "tout  fait diffrent", c'est plus large. 
Mais a revient au mme parce que ce sont les joueurs qui vont subir les pressions moralisatrices :
https://www.slate.fr/story/236366/bl...all-qatar-lgbt

J'ai pas envie que le sport soit un outil de propagande comme peut l'tre l'eurovision.

----------


## DevTroglodyte

> J'ai pas envie que le sport soit un outil de propagande comme peut l'tre l'eurovision.


C'est un peu tard, a l'est dj... Et depuis longtemps.

----------


## totozor

> Vous semblez tous confondre politique et gopolitique ainsi que dmagogie et politique.


C'est vrai que nous confondons le mtier et le moyen.
C'est vrai nous mlangeons facilement la fonction (le politique) et son outil de travail (la dmagogie) mais c'est assez comprhensible, on mlange les deux dans beaucoup de domaines.



> Dit autrement, quand on fait de la corruption on ne fait pas de la politique ( moins que ce ne soit effectivement un choix de socit).


Ah bon, encore une fois je confonds la fonction (politique) et l'outil (corruption).
C'est quand mme compliqu la politique, tout se ressemble mais il ne faut jamais rien confondre.
Vous-tes donc d'accord avec lui? C'est pas vraiment clair![/QUOTE]



> Je pense que ce qu'il voulait vraiment dire c'est "s'il vous plait, ne vous acharnez pas contre cet vnement, les qataris sont nos amis".
> Des personnes puissantes du Qatar doivent se dire que Macron est sympa, parce qu'il a un peu essay de dfendre cette coupe du monde. Macron aimerait bien que les gens ne boycottent pas la comptition.


C'est a qui est compliqu dans la politique : tu dois passer ton temps  dire des choses (les Qataris sont nos amis - et de gros financeurs) sans les dire (Les Qataris ont une gestion humaine des travailleurs et une conception de l'cologie fort peu adquates avec les valeurs - prtendues - de la France) donc on dit compltement autre chose qui n'a pas vraiment de sens : "arrtez de tout politiser"



> Qatar : ces avantages fiscaux auxquels Macron veut sattaquer


Je ne sais pas si il a vraiment fait quelque chose, mais en tout cas il a parl de faire quelque chose  un moment donn.[/QUOTE]il a dchir cette page du programme et s'en est servi pour faire un barbeuk.



> Exact, et c'est ce que dnonce Macron... Il parle des joueurs, qui avec la pression vont mettre des brassards spciaux par exemple.


Ah mince, je croyais qu'il ne voulait pas qu'on critique ses potes les Qataris?
Mais donc il est capable de dire deux choses radicalement diffrentes suivant la personne qui l'coute? C'est compliqu la politique.
Mais si c'est ce qu'il dnonce alors je ne comprends pas pourquoi tu nous reproche de confondre politique et dmagogie puis de dfendre Macron quand il fait l'amalgame.



> Vous-tes donc d'accord avec lui? C'est pas vraiment clair!


C'est toute la force de la dmagogie, elle nous empche de ne pas tre d'accord. Donc je suis d'accord avec ce que certains ont compris qu'il a dit parce qu'il m'y contraint par dmagogie.



> J'ai pas envie que le sport soit un outil de propagande comme peut l'tre l'eurovision.


Le sport est depuis toujours un outil de propagande ou de militantisme. Les sport professionnaliss se sont dbarrass de a pour parler  tous les sponsors.
Par exemple je reconnait sans problme que le foot est un vecteur d'mancipation des "jeunes de quartier", qu'il a t un tremplin pour le bleu blanc beurre de la fin des 90's. J'ai pourtant peu de considrations pour ce sport.
Les JO ont longtemps t un outil de propagande de l'galit des chances (les valeurs affiches de Coubertin).

----------


## Gunny

*mode commentateur sportif* Le prsident de la Fifa tente une feinte ! Il essaye de contourner le sujet !
https://www.eurosport.fr/football/co...58/story.shtml



> "Ces leons de morale, biaises, sont juste de l'hypocrisie", a assn Gianni Infantino,  la tte de l'instance suprme du football mondial depuis 2016 et seul candidat  sa succession en 2023. "Pour tout ce que nous, les Europens, avons fait pendant 3.000 ans, nous devrions nous excuser pendant les 3.000 prochaines annes avant de commencer  donner des leons de morale aux gens", a-t-il ajout.


Cette coupe du monde, c'est comme regarder un accident de train au ralenti.

----------


## ABCIWEB

> *mode commentateur sportif* Le prsident de la Fifa tente une feinte ! Il essaye de contourner le sujet !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				"Ces leons de morale, biaises, sont juste de l'hypocrisie", a assn Gianni Infantino,  la tte de l'instance suprme du football mondial depuis 2016 et seul candidat  sa succession en 2023. "Pour tout ce que nous, les Europens, avons fait pendant 3.000 ans, nous devrions nous excuser pendant les 3.000 prochaines annes avant de commencer  donner des leons de morale aux gens", a-t-il ajout.


C'est ce mme discours auquel *micka123* a t sensible  :



> C'est vrai seulement si l'on se considre comme un tre suprieur et que l'on dtient forcment la vrit. On ne fait pas de politique, on apporte la civilisation aux barbares.
> La colonisation c'est fini depuis pas mal de temps, mais assurment les mentalits n'ont pas chang et ne changeront probablement jamais. Des beaux discours sur l'ouverture et la tolrance, mais dans la ralit c'est moins jolis...
> 
> C'est pas tous les jours que je suis d'accord avec Manu, mais l c'est le cas.


Comme tu le dit justement, c'est du dtournement d'attention pour mieux cacher le problme de fond. Ce n'est pas le Quatar dont il est question, le problme de fond est celui de l'argent roi qui permet de faire tout et n'importe quoi, ici d'organiser une coupe du monde dans un pays esclavagiste et stigmatisant pour les minorits d'une part, et d'autre part de ne tenir aucun compte de l'absurdit cologique de cette organisation. 

Ce sont donc les instances internationales de tout bord et plus gnralement le nolibralisme aveugle que l'on condamne avec un boycotte de l'audience. Que cela soit un vnement sportif ou non ne change rien au principe, toute action contre ce systme mprisant pour les hommes et pour les enjeux environnementaux est bonne  prendre et doit tre mene sans relche suivant ses convictions.

Tous nos comportements sont analyss par les politiques pour juger de notre degr d'acceptation ou de rsistance, de fait, tout est politique. Et cette fois-ci on ne peut pas nous accuser de prise d'otage ou autre formule mprisante puisqu'il ne s'agit que de nous. Une rsistance light sans incidence sur nos salaires et nos conditions de vie, si nous ne sommes pas capables de cela, nous n'arriverons jamais  rien.

----------


## Pyramidev

Je relaie deux actualits lies au recul de la dmocratie en France :

1re actualit : Un magistrat ordonne la censure pralable dune enqute de Mediapart




> Saisi par lavocat de Gal Perdriau, le prsident du tribunal judiciaire de Paris a fait injonction  Mediapart de ne pas publier de nouvelles rvlations sur les pratiques politiques du maire de Saint-tienne, aprs celles du chantage  la sextape. Cette censure pralable, dcide sans dbat contradictoire, est une attaque sans prcdent contre la libert de la presse.


La mme actualit en vido (7m29) :



2e actualit : Budget de la Scu*: Borne actionne le 49.3 pour la 5e fois, LFI va dposer une nouvelle motion de censure

Le baratin d'lisabeth Borne est disponible ici,  partir de 3h35m20 : https://videos.assemblee-nationale.f...-novembre-2022

----------


## pmithrandir

Je me demande ce que risquerai Mediapart si ils devoilaient leurs infos tout de mme.

Parce que le juge devrait alors prouv que sa dcision initiale tait lgale, ce qui n'est pas sr du tout.

----------


## halaster08

> Je me demande ce que risquerai Mediapart si ils devoilaient leurs infos tout de mme.


Des grosses sanctions financires (c'est dit dans la vido)

----------


## Ryu2000

> 2e actualit : Budget de la Scu*: Borne actionne le 49.3 pour la 5e fois, LFI va dposer une nouvelle motion de censure


a faisait longtemps  ::P: 
Aprs elle a encore du boulot si elle veut battre le record.

Rocard, Cresson, Chirac... Quels Premiers ministres ont le plus utilis le 49.3  l'Assemble nationale ?
Elle va peut-tre dpasser Manuel Valls et ces 6 utilisations du 49.3, par contre elle va avoir du mal  battre Michel Roccard.

J'ai l'impression que l'Assemble nationale rejette systmatiquement les motions de censure.

----------


## pmithrandir

> Des grosses sanctions financires (c'est dit dans la vido)


Ils ont une astreinte...

Mais si elle n'a pas de base lgale... Je me demande comment le juge les ferai appliquer sans que a remonte au conseil d tat, conseil constitutionnel pour une qpc ou mme a la CEDH.

Ils ne seraient pas prt de payer.

----------


## ABCIWEB

> Ils ont une astreinte...
> 
> Mais si elle n'a pas de base lgale... Je me demande comment le juge les ferai appliquer sans que a remonte au conseil d tat, conseil constitutionnel pour une qpc ou mme a la CEDH.
> 
> Ils ne seraient pas prt de payer.


Je ne comprends pas l'intrt de ton questionnement, les journaux d'investigation (Canard enchan, Mediapart...) sont bards d'avocats spcialistes de la question, ils savent certainement mieux que quiconque ce qu'ils doivent faire et ne pas faire, et dans quel ordre engager leurs actions contre la censure.

Etant tout aussi nophyte que toi en la matire, je dirais  priori que seule une autre dcision de justice peut casser une premire dcision de justice, mais peu importe laissons faire les pros.

Enfin toujours est-il qu'une cinquantaine de socits de journalistes dnoncent une attaque contre la libert de la presse. Et pour appuyer plus encore son inquitude grandissante vis  vis de la libert de la presse, cet article du journal Le monde voque au passage "un industriel qui a rcemment dtourn le droit de la presse pour poursuivre un mdia devant les tribunaux de commerce". 

En faisant quelques recherches, il s'agit de Patrick Drahi (Altice SFR + mdia presse - tlvision, etc.) qui a saisi le tribunal de commerce de Nanterre pour museler le journal d'investigation Reflets au nom du secret des affaires.



> Dans une dcision rendue le 6 octobre 2022, le tribunal de commerce de Nanterre condamne le mdia indpendant dinvestigation Reflets-info, spcialis dans les enqutes sur le numrique, les donnes open source et les leaks,  verser 4.500 euros au groupe de Patrick Drahi. Surtout, il lui  ordonne de ne pas publier sur le site de son journal en ligne de nouvelles informations  sur Altice (lire ici lordonnance de rfr).
> 
> Un tribunal de commerce installe ainsi une censure a priori darticles mme pas publis ! Dit autrement, il sagit dune interdiction professionnelle. Cest un effarant retour  lAncien Rgime qui ne peut que rappeler le rtablissement de lautorisation pralable de publication par le roi Charles X en juillet 1830. Cela provoquera la rvolution des  Trois glorieuses  et sa chute
> 
> Le groupe Altice a poursuivi Reflets.info pour une srie darticles raliss  partir dinformations issues dune fuite de plusieurs centaines de milliers de documents internes au groupe et mis en ligne sur le Web au mois daot. On y dcouvre, entre autres, le train de vie somptuaire de Patrick Drahi et de sa famille, dont lusage immodr de jets privs (le dtail est  lire ici). Altice estime quil sagit dune violation du secret des affaires quand nos collgues prcisent quil ne sagit l que dinformations dintrt gnral.
> 
> La dcision liberticide du tribunal de commerce de Nanterre sappuie sur la loi de 2018 protgeant le secret des affaires, alors dfendue par Emmanuel Macron malgr les critiques de toutes les organisations, syndicats de journalistes et syndicat de la presse indpendante dinformation en ligne (Spiil). Cette loi permet de contourner la loi sur la presse de 1881, ce qua fait Altice en saisissant le tribunal de commerce de Nanterre.


Il est vrai qu'au niveau du secret des affaires, Patrick Drahi prfrerait sans doute rester discret. Si vous suivez les deux prcdents liens "wiki" (Drahi et Altice) on apprend qu'il a une holding personnelle  Guernesey (paradis fiscal), qu'il est lui-mme domicili en Suisse pour bnficier d'un forfait fiscal trs avantageux, et qu'Altice est domicili au Luxembourg. Bref tout l'attirail du parfait milliardaire qui fait beaucoup de bnfices en France en y payant un minimum d'impts. 

Comme quoi y'a pas que les GAFA... et je ne vois pas trop comment on pourrait leur imposer de payer plus d'impts alors que le systme Franais/Europen accepte par principe ce genre d'optimisation fiscale, tellement gnralis de nos jours qu'on ne trouve rien  redire d'une ministre de la transition nergtique dont les enfants et son pre ont des intrts dans une entreprise ptrolire avec 1.2millions d'euros dans les paradis  fiscaux. Roule ma poule, y'a rien  voir, tout est normal.

Y'a rien  voir et c'est bien parti pour que l'on y voit de moins en moins. Pour ceux qui n'ont pas eu la curiosit de cliquer sur mon avant dernier lien (du journal Reflets), je cite la suite car elle vaut son pesant d'absurdit:



> Mais ce tribunal va plus loin encore, en jugeant que sil ny a pas  ce stade  de violation du secret des affaires , celle-ci pourrait survenir si les publications se poursuivaient ! Face  ce  danger imminent , mais hypothtique, la censure pralable est donc dcide et linterdiction de publier dicte.
> 
> Dans ces outrances et incohrences -nos collgues de Reflets.info ont annonc faire appel-, le tribunal de commerce confirme les dangers majeurs pour linformation que porte la loi de 2018 sur le secret des affaires. Si sa dcision venait  prosprer, cest toute linvestigation conomique qui pourrait disparatre.
> 
> Impossible alors dinformer le public daffaires telles que les Panama Papers, les Lux Leaks, les Malta Files, les Football Leaks, les Uber Files qui ont rvl dimmenses scandales dvasion fiscale et de blanchiment dargent. Impossible denquter sur la dette EDF, sur les filiales offshore de Bernard Arnault et LVMH, sur lempire africain de Vincent Bollor.


Si vous voulez en savoir un peu plus sur les magouilles Drahi, il y a aussi cet article:



> Le magnat des mdias et des tlcoms aurait russi  chapper au moindre impt sur la cession de sa collection d'uvres d'art - dont la valeur est estime  plus de 750 millions d'euros - en ralisant un montage sophistiqu de socit cran et d'anti-datage de contrats. Nos confrres ont tudi des documents qui avaient t pirats par des cybercriminels, le groupe Hive. Ils avaient ensuite t mis en ligne, car Altice avait refus de payer la ranon demande. Malgr l'origine criminelle de ces informations, Le Monde a choisi de les tudier, parce qu'elles prsentent un intrt public, soulignent nos confrres.


Enfin a c'tait dbut 2022. Avec la dernire condamnation du journal "Reflets" pour prserver "le secret des magouilles" il n'est pas certain que ce genre d'informations pourraient tre diffuses aujourd'hui, y compris par le journal le Monde.

Merci Manu d'avoir dfendu cote que cote cette loi sur le secret des affaires, une mdaille de plus pour dcorer ta panoplie de lobbyiste au service des ripoux. 

A la trappe Mediapart et Reflets,  la trappe le droit d'informer. Mais aussi,  la trappe la sant,  la trappe l'ducation,  la trappe les services publics,  la trappe les protections sociales... Heureusement qu'il nous rpte sans cesse que toute sa politique vise  sauver le modle franais, sinon on pourrait avoir des doutes.

----------


## pmithrandir

Ma question revient  m'interroger sur le type de journalisme qui reste en France.

J'ai l'impression, peut tre fausse, que Mediapart il y a 5 ans aurait juste publi les infos en ignorant la requete judiciaire et en la combattant devant la justice.

Ce faisant ils auraient fait preuve d'un esprit de militantisme vident, qui fait la force du journal. Quitte  demander de l'aide avec une cagnotte en cas de rejet.

Aujourd'hui je trouve une attitude prudente qui me fait penser plus a une prise de pouvoir du commercial et du juridique dans le journal.

La position de victime n'tant pas ce que j'attends d'un journal.


Il y a 2 manires de faire voluer la loi en France. 
Faire du lobbying auprs du parti au pouvoir.
Partir en justice et faire reconnatre ses droits, en la matire l'utilisation anormale d'un texte or de son contexte d'application. Si la jurisprudence ne donne pas raison, il reste la cassation dont c'est le travail principal ainsi que le conseil d'tat et la qpc. Et aprs la CEDH. Autant d'instances qui devraient envoyer bouler ce jugement.

----------


## virginieh

> (...)


Et l'Europe n'est pas en reste : https://www.lemonde.fr/economie/arti...1134_3234.html

Si le public n'y a plus accs, les journalistes non plus.

----------


## Pyramidev

En Macronie, il vaut mieux vivre en France mtropolitaine qu'en outre-mer.

TOUT COMPRENDRE - Violences, dploiement du Raid... Que se passe-t-il  Mayotte?

Le 21 novembre 2022, Estelle Youssouffa, dpute de la premire circonscription de Mayotte, alertait sur la situation  Mayotte :



Extraits :
 0m53 : "On a pass 10 jours d'enfer  Mayotte o on a vu nos enfants attaqus dans les bus  la machette. Cette nuit, plusieurs maisons ont t incendies, des entreprises."
 1m17 : "Cette terreur dure depuis des annes."
 1m43 : "Je suis en colre parce que Mayotte appelle  l'aide depuis des annes et que, comme d'autres territoires, nous avons vots contre le prsident Macron et qu'on a l'impression d'tre punis et laisss face  nous-mme et laisss dans un bain de sang qui, en fait, fait tout reculer. Les investisseurs fuient. Les chefs d'entreprise fuient. Les familles s'installent dans l'Hexagone ou dans des dpartements voisins,  La Runion. On est en train, nous,  Mayotte, de subir une crise qui tait annonce."
 2m49 : "Pendant tous ces jours de violence  Mayotte, il y a eu une seule arrestation cette nuit. On parle de mineurs qui sont trangers, en trs grande majorit, qui se dplacent par bandes de centaines de personnes."
 3m18 : "On demande l'arme. On demande le Raid. On demande le GIGN. Vous allez me dire, la prvention, tout a, blabla. Ben, quand on dcoupe les gens en morceaux, on a dpass le stade de la prvention. Nous, on peut plus s'embarrasser des bonnes intentions et des tabous des uns et des autres, parce qu'on est dedans."

----------


## Ryu2000

Affaire McKinsey : la justice enqute sur les comptes de campagne dEmmanuel Macron en 2017 et 2022



> Trois juges dinstruction enqutent sur des soupons de financement illgal des campagnes victorieuses dEmmanuel Macron en 2017 et en 2022. En toile de fond, les relations entre le chef de ltat et son entourage avec le cabinet amricain de conseil McKinsey et les conditions dattribution de contrats publics.

----------


## Pyramidev

Voici le texte (2 pages) de la motion de censure dpose par LFI le 22 novembre : https://www2.assemblee-nationale.fr/...2020221122.pdf

Les interventions  l'Assemble nationale sont l : https://videos.assemblee-nationale.f...-novembre-2022

La motion de censure a fait un bide : https://www2.assemblee-nationale.fr/...)/16/(num)/632

En effet, la motion de censure a eu  peine 85 voix, toutes de la NUPES, dont :
- 72 voix parmi les 75 dputs de LFI,
- 3 voix parmi les 23 dputs du groupe cologiste et
- 10 voix parmi les 22 dputs du groupe Gauche dmocrate et rpublicaine.

Les groupes suivants n'ont apport aucune voix :
- Renaissance,
- Rassemblement National,
- Les Rpublicains,
- Dmocrate (MoDem et Indpendants),
- Socialistes et apparents,
- Horizons et apparents,
- Liberts, Indpendants, Outre-mer et Territoires et
- Non inscrits.

Bilan : Emmanuel Macron a gagn. lisabeth Borne peut dclencher des 49.3 sans rsistance.  part LFI et une partie du reste de la NUPES, les autres ont capitul.

Ah, ben, justement, lisabeth Borne vient de dclencher un sixime 49.3.

----------


## Ryu2000

Macron, Quatennens, Darmanin Les laurats du prix du sexisme en politique



> La catgorie des  Parrains  a t cre par lObservatoire des violences sexistes et sexuelles en politique et son partenaire La Dferlante pour dsigner les figures politiques qui ont soutenu des proches accuss de violences envers les femmes. Emmanuel Macron et Jean-Luc Mlenchon ont t  rcompenss .* Le prsident pour avoir  soutenu Nicolas Hulot, Damien Abad et Grald Darmanin * et le chef Insoumis Eric Coquerel et Adrien Quatennens, accus de violences conjugales.

----------


## Pyramidev

Le mardi 23 novembre 2022, Le Mdia a publi une vido intressante :



L'ide principale de la vido est que les magistrats sont compltement dbords. Ils doivent juger vite et mal ou bien dans des dlais invraisemblables.
 22m50, il y a un passage sur les Prud'Hommes  Nanterre qui ont des audiences prvues pour 2026. Mais le reste de la vido est intressant aussi.

Copi-coll du texte de prsentation de la vido :




> Prventions : suicide, dpression. 
> 
> En un peu plus dun an, le ministre de la justice a d grer au moins cinq dcs parmi son personnel. Des magistrat.e.s et des greffier.re.s victimes daccidents cardio-vasculaire, voire qui se suicident. Pour la premire fois, des rapports indits lient ces dcs tragiques  la souffrance au travail des personnels de justice, rvlent nos confrres du mdia Off investigation. Manque deffectif, pression, burn out, et mme dcs... Notre justice franaise va mal, alertent leurs professionnels. Et ses consquences sont nombreuses et concernent toute notre socit. Que se passe-t-il dans le domaine de la justice en France ? La justice, terme qui peut paratre abstrait, porteur aussi dans son sens, vecteur dune dmocratie, en France, pays des droits de lHomme ? Pour tout comprendre  comment en sont arrivs  ce point nos tribunaux franais je reois Nelly Bertrand, secrtaire permanente du syndicat de la magistrature, et Fannie DHerv, greffire des services judiciaires travaillant au sein du service correctionnel au tribunal judiciaire de Nanterre.


La suite de mon message sort du cadre de la vido ci-dessus.

Depuis un certain temps, la France poursuit une politique de destruction de l'tat, pas seulement dans le domaine de la justice. Par exemple, la sant et l'ducation s'effondrent aussi.

La France continue de s'effondrer alors qu'elle a besoin de se bouger le cul face aux dfis  venir. Sur le long terme, on fera face  des crises nergtiques. Et pourtant, on ne priorise toujours pas la transition nergtique, dont la rnovation nergtique des btiments. On continue de foncer dans le mur.

 part a, des entreprises continuent de fermer  cause du cot de l'lectricit, car on reste encore dans le march europen de l'lectricit.

La politique macroniste est efficace pour dfendre le capital des plus riches. Mais, pour le reste, il s'agit d'une politique de *suicide collectif franais*. Et pourtant, c'est la seule politique que les principaux mdias franais ne prsentent pas comme extrmiste.

Au bout de combien de temps les Franais vont-ils se rveiller, en votant massivement contre les extrmistes nolibraux qui dtruisent la France ?

----------


## Ryu2000

> Depuis un certain temps, la France poursuit une politique de destruction de l'tat, pas seulement dans le domaine de la justice. Par exemple, la sant et l'ducation s'effondrent aussi.


a vient des grandes orientations des politiques conomiques de l'Union Europenne.

 La Commission europenne a demand 63 fois aux tats de rduire les dpenses de sant  dnonce leurodput Martin Schirdewan



> Martin Schirdewan, coprsident de la Gauche unitaire europenne, dmontre le rle des politiques daustrit dans la dgradation du secteur public de la sant en Europe.


Le scandaleux dmantlement de nos services publics : Le cas de lhpital de Douarnenez



> La vraie cause : le dmantlement progressif et continu des services publics rsulte des directives europennes
> Ce quignorent certainement la grande majorit des manifestants  comme la grande majorit de nos compatriotes -, cest que ce type de mesures dcoule directement de Bruxelles et plus prcisment de larticle 106 du trait sur le fonctionnement de lUnion europenne (TFUE), qui nous interdit davoir la politique des services publics de notre choix puisque celle-ci ne peut-tre contraire aux sacro-saints principes de concurrence.
> 
> Cet article 106 vient en complment de larticle 121 du mme trait, qui nous impose les  Grandes orientations de politiques conomiques  (GOP), feuille de route conomique impose  Matignon par des Commissaires europens non lus, avec sanctions  la cl contre la France si elles ne sont pas appliques.
> 
> La dernire de ces directives en date est celle du 2 juin 2014. Elle imposait  la France encore et toujours lidologie ultra-librale, et plus spcialement, dans le cas qui nous concerne :
> a)  la  redfinition de la porte de laction des pouvoirs publics 
> b)  la  rduction des dpenses publiques  :





> Et pourtant, on ne priorise toujours pas la transition nergtique, dont la rnovation nergtique des btiments.


Il y a des aides pour que les propritaires puissent isoler leur maison.




> Au bout de combien de temps les Franais vont-ils se rveiller, en votant massivement contre les extrmistes nolibraux qui dtruisent la France ?


Peut-tre que la plupart des gens assez fou pour voter LREM, sont suicidaire et veulent dtruire la France et l'avenir des gnrations futurs.
Il n'y a rien de pire que de voter LREM.

La France ne se remettra probablement pas de 15 ans de Macron. (depuis 2012)
Moi au moins je n'ai jamais vot pour lui.

----------


## pmithrandir

Pour les aides pour isoler... Il faut sacrment pondrer les mesures.

Les travaux de performance nergtique, classes du plus efficace au moins efficace.
Isolation des combles 1500 a 2000 euros 30% de gain
Vmc 1000 euros 20%
Isolation du sol 3 ou 4 000 15%
Chauffage 
 - Chaudire condensation 20% 5000
 - Pompe a chaleur 30% 10 a 15000 euros
 - chaudire biomasse 30% 15 a 20 000 euros
Isolation des murs 20 a 45 000 euros 15%

Sachant qu'une pompe a chaleur dn'est efficace que dans une maison bien isole elle ne sait pas produire efficacement de l'eau au dessus de 50


Les aides sont elles finances dans l'autre sens.
Rien pour les combles
Rien pour la Vmc
Rien pour une chaudire
Presque rien pour le sol
Beaucoup pour une PAC ou un chaudire granul
Beaucoup pour l'isolation des murs

Au final, on subventionn massivement les travaux les plus onreux et pas les plus efficaces... En laissant a la charge des propritaires les autres.
Bilan... Les gens ne se lancent plus.

Et les dossiers sont un enfer.

----------


## halaster08

> Les aides sont elles finances dans l'autre sens.
> Rien pour les combles
> Rien pour la Vmc
> Rien pour une chaudire
> Presque rien pour le sol
> Beaucoup pour une PAC ou un chaudire granul
> Beaucoup pour l'isolation des murs
> 
> Au final, on subventionn massivement les travaux les plus onreux et pas les plus efficaces... En laissant a la charge des propritaires les autres.
> ...


Pas d'accord sur le financement, moi je suis en plein dedans ce n'est pas les infos que j'ai, il y a un organisme prs de chez moi pour aider  faire les dmarches et connaitre les aides auquel on a le droit, du coup ce qu'on m'a annonc, c'est que pour avoir des aides, il faut gagner au minimum 35% d'conomie d'nergie, peu importe les travaux qu'on fait, donc on peut faire les travaux pas cher si c'est suffisant.

Par contre je confirme, mme en tant aid, les dossiers c'est un enfer, j'en connais plus d'un qui ont t dmotiv.

----------


## Ryu2000

Le plus important c'est l'isolation du btiment.
Apparemment il y a plusieurs aides, certaines ne sont pas soumises  des conditions de revenus.

9 aides pour faire isoler son logement en 2022



> 1. La Prime nergie Monexpert, une prime ouverte  tous
> 2. MaPrimeRnov
> 3. LEco-PTZ, jusqu 50 000 euros sans intrts !
> 4. MaPrimeRnov' Srnit de lANAH


a doit tre pnible de faire la partie administrative, mais ceux qui y arrivent peuvent conomiser beaucoup d'argent.
Si on vit dans une passoire thermique, a doit tre rentable sur le long terme de faire des travaux pour isoler son domicile.

----------


## pmithrandir

J'ai fais la rnovation l'anne dernire. 
Tout

Bilan 
40500 euros de dpenses
31000 euros d'aides programmes. Je suis tomb juste avant la suppression ou rduction des aides basiques.
J'ai tout reu sauf 3500 de ma prime renov. 6 mois plus tard je n'ai toujours pas la raison.
Il faut avoir les reins solides. Les dlais de paiement sont fantaisistes. 

Dbut des dmarches en mars 2021
Travaux dbuts en septembre finis en dcembre 2021
Papiers reus fin janvier 2022

Cee reus entre oct 2021 et fvrier 2022
Aides de la rgion reue en t 2021
Aides de la mtropoles reues en fvrier 2022.

Prime renov reu en juin 2022, partiellement. A ce jour j'attends toujours le reliquat.

----------


## ABCIWEB

> La politique macroniste est efficace pour dfendre le capital des plus riches. Mais, pour le reste, il s'agit d'une politique de *suicide collectif franais*. Et pourtant, c'est la seule politique que les principaux mdias franais ne prsentent pas comme extrmiste.
> 
> Au bout de combien de temps les Franais vont-ils se rveiller, en votant massivement contre les extrmistes nolibraux qui dtruisent la France ?


Le problme est bien rsum dans ces deux phrases. Comment veux-tu qu'ils se rveillent puisqu'on leur dit que les autres partis sont extrmistes. Par dduction ils pensent que le bon quilibre est la politique nolibrale actuelle et ils deviennent ainsi extrmistes sans le savoir en pensant que c'est un choix raisonnable/quilibr de type centriste.

Rsultat de cette normalisation extrmiste, quasi aucun public autre que le personnel de sant dans les manifestations pour prserver le systme hospitalier, idem pour l'ducation ou la justice. Leur dysfonctionnement est devenu une normalit accepte.

Et une majorit de franais est maintenant favorable au nime durcissement des rgles d'indemnisation du chmage, la troisime en cinq ans. Il a suffit de matraquer dans les mdias qu'une grande partie des entreprises a des problmes de recrutement (il y en a mais ce sont les mmes qu'auparavant), et que le chiffre du chmage est bas, pour les convaincre. Quand on sait que ce chiffre bas sur les demandeurs d'emploi inscrits et sans aucune activit ni formation/stage,  peut tre bidonn comme on veut en augmentant les radiations et les stages ple emploi o l'on apprend pour la cinquantime fois comment rdiger un cv ou d'autres formations qui n'aboutissent  rien, on comprend mieux que le gouvernement ait retenu ce critre pour dfinir les rgles d'indemnisation pour faire ce qu'ils veulent, au dtriment des partenaires sociaux, et prcariser encore plus ceux qui sont dans la difficult mme en pleine crise inflationniste.

J'ai encore entendu sur France Inter ces derniers jours qu'une majorit de pensionnaires d'un EHPAD souffraient de carence alimentaire parce que la direction faisait des conomies sur la nourriture... Dj entendu il y a quelques mois, on ne fait rien ou en tous cas les sanctions n'ont pas t dissuasives, et l'on normalise l'inacceptable, ce que l'on aurait jamais tolr auparavant.

Bref tout va  vau-leau et "tout le monde" s'en fout. Sans doute une consquence de la prcarisation gnralise qui fait que c'est maintenant chacun pour sa peau, ce qui engendre une boucle rcessive d'abandon des luttes et de soumission. Faut dire aussi que les amputs pour l'exemple ont aussi dcourag les manifestations publiques.

De fait on se retrouve dans une socit extrmiste qui ne peut se rassurer qu'en se comparant  toujours pire ailleurs, alors que nous sommes en chute libre depuis une vingtaine d'anne. 

La seule lueur selon moi est que les jeunes y compris les bobos qui sont revenus du slogan "startup nation", ont vot majoritairement NUPES aux dernires lgislatives, l'lectorat majoritairement Macroniste se trouvant chez les retraits. Cela peut s'expliquer en partie par les sources d'information diffrentes: internet et la ralit du terrain pour les uns, et mdia mainstream pour les autres.

A propos de source d'informations l'affaire Mediapart devrait tre juge aujourd'hui. On verra si la justice est maintenant utilise pour censurer tout ce qui gne les magouilles nausabondes de l'oligarchie, mais l encore cette censure pralable tait une premire qui montre le recul alarmant de notre socit dans toutes ses composantes.

----------


## Pyramidev

La motion de censure contre le 6e 49.3 a t rejete, comme d'habitude : https://www2.assemblee-nationale.fr/...)/16/(num)/634

Elle a reu 93 voix, dont :
- 74 voix parmi les 75 dputs de LFI,
- 9 voix parmi les 23 dputs du groupe cologiste et
- 9 voix parmi les 22 dputs du groupe Gauche dmocrate et rpublicaine et
- Nicolas Dupont-Aignant.

Les groupes suivants n'ont apport aucune voix :
- Renaissance,
- Rassemblement National,
- Les Rpublicains,
- Dmocrate (MoDem et Indpendants),
- Socialistes et apparents,
- Horizons et apparents et
- Liberts, Indpendants, Outre-mer et Territoires.




> Et une majorit de franais est maintenant favorable au nime durcissement des rgles d'indemnisation du chmage, la troisime en cinq ans. Il a suffit de matraquer dans les mdias qu'une grande partie des entreprises a des problmes de recrutement (il y en a mais ce sont les mmes qu'auparavant), et que le chiffre du chmage est bas, pour les convaincre. Quand on sait que ce chiffre bas sur les demandeurs d'emploi inscrits et sans aucune activit ni formation/stage,  peut tre bidonn comme on veut en augmentant les radiations et les stages ple emploi o l'on apprend pour la cinquantime fois comment rdiger un cv ou d'autres formations qui n'aboutissent  rien, on comprend mieux que le gouvernement ait retenu ce critre pour dfinir les rgles d'indemnisation pour faire ce qu'ils veulent, au dtriment des partenaires sociaux, et prcariser encore plus ceux qui sont dans la difficult mme en pleine crise inflationniste.


En effet, la propagande sur les chiffres du chmage est forte. C'tait un des sujets d'une entrevue sur LUCID publie le 8 octobre :




> Il s'agit d'une entrevue trs intressante (comme d'habitude) de Myret Zaki, une journaliste conomique :
> 
> 
> 
> [...]
>  49m29 : On voit l'volution des chiffres du chmage en France. Actuellement, selon le critre sur lequel on se base, cela reprsente 2,2 millions de personnes (selon le BIT) ou 3,2 millions de personnes (catgorie A) ou 6,2 millions de personnes (les inscrits  Ple Emploi). En pourcentage, cela reprsente 7,5 % (selon le BIT) ou 10,7 % (catgorie A) ou 20,8 % (les inscrits  Ple Emploi). C'est avec les chiffres du BIT (Bureau International du Travail) que l'on parle de l'volution du chmage dans les principaux mdias.
> [...]
>  1h03m30 : Les ides qui gagnent sont souvent des ides finances. Les bonnes informations sur les chiffres de l'inflation et du chmage ne sont pas diffuses sur les principaux mdias. Le 4e pouvoir (le pouvoir mdiatique) ne joue pas son rle de contre-pouvoir.

----------


## Pyramidev

La motion de censure contre le 7e 49.3 a t rejete aussi : https://www2.assemblee-nationale.fr/...)/16/(num)/664

Elle a reu 87 voix, dont :
- 60 voix parmi les 75 dputs de LFI,
- 8 voix parmi les 30 dputs du groupe Socialistes et apparents,
- 6 voix parmi les 23 dputs du groupe cologiste,
- 12 voix parmi les 22 dputs du groupe Gauche dmocrate et rpublicaine et
- la voix de Nicolas Dupont-Aignant.

Les groupes qui n'ont apport aucune voix sont :
- Renaissance,
- Rassemblement National,
- Les Rpublicains,
- Dmocrate (MoDem et Indpendants),
- Horizons et apparents et
- Liberts, Indpendants, Outre-mer et Territoires.

EDIT 2h20 :

Je viens d'couter la raction de Nicolas Dupont-Aignant (4m47) avant qu'il n'aille voter la motion de censure :



 2m44, il critique la NUPES pour avoir insult le Rassemblement National dans la motion de censure. Ensuite, il critique  nouveau le parti LR qui ne vote aucune motion de censure.

Du coup, j'ai lu le texte de la motion de censure : https://www2.assemblee-nationale.fr/...S_30112022.pdf

Effectivement, on y lit :




> Avec cette motion de censure, nous dnonons galement les mensonges iniques de la minorit prsidentielle, relays jusquau plus haut de niveau de l'tat, visant  faire croire  une alliance programmatique entre les oppositions. Il n'y aura jamais ni complaisance, ni connivence avec l'extrme-droite.
> 
> Au contraire, nous dfendons un autre projet de loi de financement de la scurit sociale, bas sur l'galit et l'accs aux soins de toutes et tous, aux antipodes des principes d'ingalits et de prfrence nationale ports par l'extrme-droite de l'hmicycle. Notre vision se veut l'hritire du Conseil National de la Rsistance qui prparait la France d'aprs-guerre pendant que l'extrme-droite, elle, collaborait  Vichy.


 part a, si quelqu'un est motiv pour couter les discussions  l'Assemble sur cette motion de censure, elles sont ici : https://videos.assemblee-nationale.f...-decembre-2022

----------


## Ryu2000

> La motion de censure contre le 7e 49.3 a t rejete


Les motions de censure ne passent jamais, lisabeth Borne peut s'y donner  cur joie, elle pourrait utiliser 2 fois le 49.3 chaque semaine a passerait pareil.
Le dbat fait perdre du temps  LREM, donc il prfre passer outre.

====
Si le RN tait au pouvoir, aucun 49.3 ne pourrait passer, puisque les autres partis votent systmatiquement contre eux.

----------


## totozor

> Si le RN tait au pouvoir, aucun 49.3 ne pourrait passer, puisque les autres partis votent systmatiquement contre eux.


Si le RN tait au pouvoir le paradigme politique serait chang et je ne serais pas tonn que quelques partis de droites leur fassent de l'il (voir du pied) et les soutiennent (quitte  les condamner en publique).
Un peu la position du RN vis  vis de LREM, je te condamne publiquement, mais je te caresse la jambe sous la table quand mme.
(Oui tu peux me retourner le compliment avec une partie de la NUPES qui fait de mme, c'est vrai et tout aussi malhonnte)

----------


## Ryu2000

> Si le RN tait au pouvoir le paradigme politique serait chang et je ne serais pas tonn que quelques partis de droites leur fassent de l'il


Alors a j'y crois pas une seconde.
LR c'est comme le PS, c'est comme LREM, c'est comme EELV.
Ce sont des partis "rpublicain", dans le sens "front rpublicain contre le RN". C'est leur priorit numro 1.

Bon de toute faon c'est trop tard maintenant.
J'aimerais bien un second tour de prsidentielle sans LREM, ni RN.
Si Franois Ruffin devient le prochain candidat LFI, peut-tre qu'LFI atteindra le second tour.

En attendant il va encore falloir survivre  des annes d'LREM et ce n'est pas gagn.  ::(: 
Il va falloir passer le temps en comptant les 49.3 d'lisabeth Borne.

----------


## totozor

> Alors a j'y crois pas une seconde.
> LR c'est comme le PS, c'est comme LREM, c'est comme EELV.
> Ce sont des partis "rpublicain", dans le sens "front rpublicain contre le RN". C'est leur priorit numro 1.


Alors, pendant les lgislatives, LR et LREM se sont bien assis sur le front rpublicain pour faire opposition  la LFI donc si le monde "penche trop  droite" je ne serais pas surpris qu'ils retournent leur veste bien vite.
Tout n'est qu'optimisation de son propre pouvoir et s'assoir sur ses propres principes n'est pas l'obstacle le plus infranchissable.

----------


## Ryu2000

> pendant les lgislatives, LR et LREM se sont bien assis sur le front rpublicain pour faire opposition  la LFI


Il y a effectivement eu des alliances LREM + RN et LR + RN, mais si le RN tait au pouvoir ce serait diffrent.
a doit vouloir dire que les dputs RN reprsentent moins une menace que les dputs LFI.

Cela dit vous soulevez un point intressant, il semblerait qu'actuellement l'opposition la plus forte est LFI.
Du coup il faut esprer que Franois Ruffin devienne le prochain candidat d'LFI.
Si LFI organise une primaire payante, je voterai Franois Ruffin  :;): 

Il faudrait qu'EELV, le PS, le PCF, LFI, le NPA, LO commencent  s'organiser pour ne pas envoyer trop de candidats  l'lection.

----------


## virginieh

> Alors, pendant les lgislatives, LR et LREM se sont bien assis sur le front rpublicain pour faire opposition  la LFI donc si le monde "penche trop  droite" je ne serais pas surpris qu'ils retournent leur veste bien vite.
> Tout n'est qu'optimisation de son propre pouvoir et s'assoir sur ses propres principes n'est pas l'obstacle le plus infranchissable.


Et mme aprs une fois que des dputs RN sont lus, ils ont aucun problme pour s'entendre avec eux sur le fait de ne pas augmenter les salaires par exemple.

----------


## David_g

> Et mme aprs une fois que des dputs RN sont lus, ils ont aucun problme pour s'entendre avec eux sur le fait de ne pas augmenter les salaires par exemple.


oui mais c'est parce que leur priorit c'est les petites gens etc.

----------


## totozor

> oui mais c'est parce que leur priorit c'est les petites gens etc.


Et que c'est bien connu les petites gens ne travaillent pas ils touchent les allocs en jouant  LOL ou  Call Of

----------


## Pyramidev

Face aux risques de coupure d'lectricit  venir, hier, Emmanuel Macron a critiqu  les scnarios de la peur  (vido d'une minute) :



En raction, aujourd'hui, Allan Barte a publi une image humoristique :

----------


## ABCIWEB

Bonjour,

Emmanuel Macron rencontrait dernirement Joe Biden et il a exprim son mcontentement contre l'IRA, l'Inflation Redaction Act: 

"Un norme plan amricain de prs de 400 milliard de dollars visant  assurer la transition nergtique rapide des Etats-Unis, en soi une bonne nouvelle, mais il conditionne les aides  une fabrication made in USA sur le sol amricain.

Plusieurs entreprises implantes en Europe vont donc tre tentes de filer aux Etats-Unis puisque cela va conditionner leurs ventes sur place. Emmanuel Macron a au moins le mrite de le dire franco, ce sont pour lui des mesures super agressives. 

Oui c'est du protectionnisme, ce n'est pas amical, c'est bien de le dire, mais franchement... on dcouvre un peu la lune. Les Etats-Unis font du protectionnisme ? Sans rire ? Mais ils l'ont toujours fait ! Depuis Roosevelt dans les annes 30 et son premier Buy American Act, jusqu' Trump et ses mesures sur l'acier, en passant par le pourtant libral Regan qui taxait les motos japonaises, sans oublier Obama, derrire son image cool il reste comme le prsident le plus protectionniste de l'histoire des Etats-Unis, diagnostic pos par le Wall street journal". 

Je citais l'introduction d'une chronique de Jean Marc Four,  37'45'' dans l'mission de France Inter Un jour dans le monde du 1er dcembre 2022. Voici la suite:




> Biden fait donc comme tous ses prdcesseurs, l'Amrique d'abord,  fortiori aujourd'hui avec le grand enjeu de la bascule nergtique, objectif de Washington: devenir le matre de cette nouvelle chane de valeurs, les batteries, l'olien etc. Aucune chance de voir Joe Biden changer d'avis.
> ...
> Quelle dcision prendre en Europe face  la dtermination des Etats-Unis ? 
> 
> Il n'y a pas d'accord sur le sujet parmi les 27. Paris prconise de rpondre du tac au tac avec un Buy Eureupen Act, oeil pour oeil, donner en Europe la priorit aux produits fabriqus sur le sol europen, mais c'est une position minoritaire parmi les 27. Plusieurs pays par exemple l'Irlande, les Pays-bas, la Sude, sont trop dpendants du commerce international pour envisager cette solution. 
> 
> L'Allemagne n'est pas davantage convaincue. Le protectionnisme, dit un haut diplomate allemand, finit toujours par coter trs cher  moyen terme, ce n'est pas une bonne solution. Ce que souhaite Berlin, c'est plutt de ngocier avec Washington des exemptions pour certains produits europens, par exemple pour les voitures cruciales pour l'Allemagne.
> ... 
> Rsultat des courses  ce jour, les 27 n'ont pas de position commune.
> ...


J'ai pris le temps de recopier cette chronique car elle rsume bien le problme rcurrent de l'Europe depuis une vingtaine d'anne. 

On dcouvrait dj la lune lors de la crise du COVID avec le manque de masques, d'appareils mdicaux, la pnurie de mdicaments fabriqus en Chine, puis  la reprise avec un manque de composants lectroniques, matires premires transformes, et la pnurie de mdicaments qui se poursuit encore pour certaines molcules. Et l'on redcouvre la lune encore aujourd'hui. 

Nos changes internationaux sont-ils vraiment dpendants de la doctrine nolibrale europenne qui ouvre l'Europe aux quatre vents sans mme se proccuper d'assurer notre indpendance pour les besoins vitaux ? Notre politique commerciale de libre change forcen est-elle vraiment adapte dans un environnement o tous les pays, except l'Europe, font du protectionnisme ? Pourquoi nos politiques sont-ils les plus stupides et imprvoyants du monde, idiots utiles de l'OMC certainement, mais pourquoi idiots ?

Les 27 ont des intrts conomiques divergents, et l'Europe est compose de pays ayant un niveau de vie trs diffrent qui favorise la concurrence dloyale, d'o une guerre conomique et des dlocalisations  l'intrieur mme de l'Europe. De fait les multinationales europennes ont pris le pouvoir sur les politiques confins  l'chelon national et leur imposent cette idologie nolibrale aveugle pour satisfaire leurs seuls intrts au dtriment de l'Europe et des europens dans leur ensemble.

Travailler plus pour gagner plus, disait Sarkosy, ce qui s'est traduit par travailler plus pour le mme prix. Mon ennemi c'est la finance disait Hollande. Bon diagnostic mais laiss aux oubliettes, sa principale proccupation a t de casser le code du travail. Macron soi-disant en mme temps social et libral, en a rajout une couche pour toujours plus de prcarit des salaris, puis de renouveler  plusieurs reprises ses attaques sur les chmeurs, et une application sans faille pour dtruire les services publics, puis de s'attaquer prochainement aux retraites. Comment croire que ces pantins extrmistes ne sont pas tlguids ? 

La thorie du ruissellement, la course  la comptitivit et se serrer toujours plus la ceinture pour conqurir le monde ne sont que des leurres pour nous dpouiller. Le monde ne fonctionne pas comme cela, la ralit nous montre tous les jours que le protectionnisme fait partie intgrante d'une politique globale quilibre.

----------


## totozor

> Emmanuel Macron rencontrait dernirement Joe Biden et il a exprim son mcontentement contre l'IRA, l'Inflation Redaction Act: [..]
> Plusieurs entreprises implantes en Europe vont donc tre tentes de filer aux Etats-Unis puisque cela va conditionner leurs ventes sur place. Emmanuel Macron a au moins le mrite de le dire franco, ce sont pour lui des mesures super agressives.


Un capitaliste se plaint du capitalisme parce que l'argent ne va pas dans sa poche.
Mec tu passes ton mandat  favoriser les riches, tu ne peux pas pleurer quand tu trouves un plus riche que toi qui applique ta politique mais qu'elle n'est pas  ton avantage.
Tu veux tre consquent? Applique ta propre philosophie : traverse la rue et trouve tes fameuses licornes pour devenir calife  la place du calife.
Comment a, tu n'as pas les moyens des US, le combat est ingal? Tu sous entends que c'est plus compliqu quand on a moins de privilges?
Attention, si tu continues tu vas finir gauchiste Manu :;):

----------


## Erviewthink

Bah il peut pas  cause de l'Europe en fait, les USA peuvent faire du protectionnisme mais nous nous ne pouvons pas, les allemands oui parce que nous sommes leurs petits toutou on ne peut rien leur dire sinon on risque de se les mettre  dos et on sait tous comment a se termine quand on nerve les allemands  ::mouarf::

----------


## Ryu2000

> Les Etats-Unis font du protectionnisme ? Sans rire ? Mais ils l'ont toujours fait ! Depuis Roosevelt dans les annes 30 et son premier Buy American Act, jusqu' Trump et ses mesures sur l'acier


Entre temps il y a eu les dlocalisations, avec la "Chine usine du monde".
L'ide de faire revenir des usines aux USA vient de Trump (en tout cas il a insist la dessus).
Plein d'entreprises comme Nike ont dlocalis des usines en Chine ou dans d'autres pays du genre.

Les cologistes devraient tre protectionniste  fond.
Ils disent tout le temps que pour moins polluer il faut consommer des produits locaux et de saison, pour consommer local il faut produire local.
Les cologistes devraient tre pour la cration d'une taxe  l'importation sur les produits qu'on produit en France.
Par exemple taxer les fruits et lgumes espagnols.




> Mec tu passes ton mandat  favoriser les riches, tu ne peux pas pleurer quand tu trouves un plus riche que toi qui applique ta politique mais qu'elle n'est pas  ton avantage.


L'UE est dans une logique compltement inverse.
L'UE c'est l'anti protectionnisme.
Tu ne peux pas favoriser la production local. N'oubliez pas comme l'UE a tu EDF.  cause de l'UE il y a des entreprises qui vendent de l'nergie sans en produire.  cause de l'UE, EDF doit vendre de l'nergie  perte sur les marchs, puis en racheter beaucoup trop cher.
Il doit mme y avoir des textes qui interdisent  un tat d'aider ses entreprises.

L'Allemagne veut faire entrer d'autres pays pauvres dans l'UE, probablement pour aller y installer des usines. (dans certains pays de l'UE les salaires sont plus faible qu'en Chine).
Allemagne : Olaf Scholz veut largir lUnion europenne aux pays de lEst

Les pays qui sont contributeur net quittent l'UE et on veut faire entrer des pays pauvres.

----------


## escartefigue

> Les pays qui sont contributeurs net quittent l'UE et on veut faire entrer des pays pauvres.


Je ne sais pas d'o vient ce  ::weird::  _scoop_  ::weird:: , mais  part le royaume uni, les autres contributeurs nets sont toujours l.

Voir cette source qui date un peu (2020) mais les contributions n'ont gure chang :

https://www.touteleurope.eu/fonction...beneficiaires/

----------


## pmithrandir

> Bah il peut pas  cause de l'Europe en fait, les USA peuvent faire du protectionnisme mais nous nous ne pouvons pas, les allemands oui parce que nous sommes leurs petits toutou on ne peut rien leur dire sinon on risque de se les mettre  dos et on sait tous comment a se termine quand on nerve les allemands


Les allemands sont dans une position pas top en ce moment.
La guerre a leur portes les as mis dans une m**** noire cot energetique, et ils sont dans une position de dpendance envers les USA, mais galement la France.

Et pour le coup, attendons de voir les centrales refonctionner pour les voir se jeter comme des misereux sur les kw pas chere qu'on leur vendra.




> Ils disent tout le temps que pour moins polluer il faut consommer des produits locaux et de saison, pour consommer local il faut produire local.
> Les cologistes devraient tre pour la cration d'une taxe  l'importation sur les produits qu'on produit en France.
> Par exemple taxer les fruits et lgumes espagnols.


De toulouse, je ne suis pas sur que les legumes et fruits espagnols soient un mauvais calcul ecologique. La distance est minime par rapport a d'autres rgions.


Pour le protectionnisme, l'Europe a 2 doctrines spares
 - pas de protectionnisme au sein de l'Europe, ca contrevient aux rgles de base.
 - Se conformer aux rgles de l'OMC pour les relations avec nos partenaires extrieurs.

Et ce second point est en train de basculer nettement depuis 3 ou 4 ans.
La sortie du RU a largement affaibli les partisans d'un respect total des rgles de l'OMC et l'Allemagne fait souvent cavalier seul sur le sujet.
Les pnuries et le durcissement des relations avec la Russie et la Chine rende aussi plus risque cette dpendance envers d'autres pays.

Les opinions publiques voluant doucement dans cette direction, les mesures protectionnistes commencent  tre prise. On va je pense en voir de plus en plus, surtout quand l'Allemagne fera sa prochaine mue et qu'elle perdra cette place de leader economique (dmographie en berne, pas assez de gaz, voiture qui se vende mal, etc...)

----------


## Ryu2000

> La guerre a leur portes les as mis dans une m**** noire cot energetique


C'est le choix de ne plus acheter de gaz Russe qui nous fout tous dans la merde.
La Russie est prte  nous en vendre, il n'y a pas de problme ( part le sabotage des 2 Nord Stream).

Vivement que la guerre se termine qu'on puisse se remettre pote avec la Russie.
Sinon les prix du diesel, de l'lectricit, etc, ne vont faire qu'augmenter pendant des annes et des annes.
Le problme c'est que l'ukraine est sponsoris de tous les cts, beaucoup de pays injectent rgulirement des dizaines de millions de dollar dans le rgime ukrainien, tant que l'ukraine a le budget de payer des mercenaires la guerre peut continuer.

Les USA avaient prvenu l'Allemagne, ils avaient dit "faite gaffe vous dpendez trop du gaz Russe, vous enrichissez la Russie, a pourrait mal finir pour vous".
Cela dit changer de source d'nergie a prend des annes et pis bon les Nord Stream n'ont pas t construits pour rien, il faut bien les rentabiliser.
Les sanctions que l'UE infligent  la Russie font plus mal aux pays membre de l'UE qu' la Russie. (les prix de ce qu'exporte la Russie ont augment, du coup elle a besoin d'exporter moins pour gagner autant).

=====
Pour en revenir  Macron :
En colre, lUkraine dclare la guerre  Macron et dnonce son ide de garantir la scurit  la Russie



> LUkraine se retourne contre Emmanuel Macron, lun de ses plus fidles allis. En effet, dans une interview accorde  TF1 samedi, le prsident franais sest prononc sur des questions gopolitiques. Et comme on pouvait sy attendre, la crise en Ukraine na pas t oublie.
> 
> Mais, sur ce sujet prcis, la position de Macron de protger les allis de lOccident tout en donnant des garanties  la Russie ne passe pas.  Cest une question qui fait partie des facteurs de paix et donc une question  laquelle nous devons tre prpars : que sommes-nous prts  faire, comment protger nos allis et les tats membres, tout en donnant des garanties pour leur propre scurit  la Russie le jour o elle reviendra  la table des ngociations ? , sinterroge le prsident franais.
> 
> Ds le lendemain, la rponse de Kiev ne se fait pas fait attendre. En effet, sur Twitter, *plusieurs personnalits ukrainiennes ont fait part de leur dsaccord par rapport  cette proposition formule par le plus jeune prsident de la Vme Rpublique*. Lune delles est Oleksiy Danilov, secrtaire de la Scurit Nationale Ukrainienne.


Ukraine: ces gaffes de Macron qui isolent la France



> Cest encore une petite phrase, prononce par Emmanuel Macron  loccasion de son interview  TF1 le 3 dcembre, qui a mis le feu aux poudres. Quest-ce quon est prts  faire tout en donnant des garanties pour sa propre scurit  la Russie le jour o elle reviendra  la table des ngociations? Ces quelques mots - donner des garanties de scurit  la Russie - ont t repris avec dlectation par la propagande russe. Mais ils ont fait bondir les allis orientaux de la France, ainsi que lUkraine.

----------


## Ryu2000

a va vite avec LREM.
Elisabeth Borne engage sa responsabilit par un huitime 49.3 pour faire adopter une partie du projet de loi de finances



> Aprs ladoption sans vote de la partie recettes du budget de lEtat, en nouvelle lecture, La France insoumise a annonc le dpt dune motion de censure.

----------


## Pyramidev

Aujourd'hui, la motion de censure contre le 8e 49.3 vient d'tre rejete : https://www2.assemblee-nationale.fr/...)/16/(num)/744

Elle a reu 78 voix, dont :
- 70 voix parmi les 75 dputs de LFI,
- 1 voix (celle de Benjamin Lucas) parmi les 23 dputs du groupe cologiste,
- 6 voix parmi les 22 dputs du groupe Gauche dmocrate et rpublicaine et
- la voix de Nicolas Dupont-Aignant.

Les groupes qui n'ont apport aucune voix sont :
- Renaissance,
- Rassemblement National,
- Les Rpublicains,
- Dmocrate (MoDem et Indpendants),
- Groupe Socialistes et apparents,
- Horizons et apparents et
- Liberts, Indpendants, Outre-mer et Territoires.

Lien gnral : https://www.assemblee-nationale.fr/d...uvelle-lecture
Texte de la motion de censure : https://www2.assemblee-nationale.fr/...2020221209.pdf
Discussions  l'Assemble nationale : https://videos.assemblee-nationale.f...-decembre-2022

 part a, comme d'habitude, lisabeth Borne vient de dclencher un 9e 49.3 et la NUPES a dpos une nouvelle motion de censure.

----------


## Ryu2000

> part a, comme d'habitude, lisabeth Borne vient de dclencher un 9e 49.3 et la NUPES a dpos une nouvelle motion de censure.


a passe  chaque fois donc il n'y a aucune raison de ne pas le faire.
Ils n'aiment pas la dmocratie chez LREM.
Ils prfrent passer en force, a va plus vite.

lisabeth Borne a fait une blague :



> https://youtu.be/hA2eFQXbgkM
> *"Pourquoi avez-vous si peur du dbat ?", questionne @Elisabeth_Borne*, provoquant les rires des oppositions et les applaudissements ironiques des dputs LFI.
> #DirectAN #MotionDeCensure

----------


## Pyramidev

La motion de censure contre le 9e 49.3 vient d'tre rejete : https://www2.assemblee-nationale.fr/...)/16/(num)/780

Elle a reu 102 voix, dont :
- 74 voix parmi les 75 dputs de LFI (tous sauf Adrien Quatennens qui est exclu du groupe parlementaire pendant 4 mois),
- 14 voix parmi les 23 dputs du groupe cologiste,
- 13 voix parmi les 22 dputs du groupe Gauche dmocrate et rpublicaine et
- la voix de Nicolas Dupont-Aignant.

Les groupes qui n'ont apport aucune voix sont :
- Renaissance,
- Rassemblement National,
- Les Rpublicains,
- Dmocrate (MoDem et Indpendants),
- Socialistes et apparents,
- Horizons et apparents et
- Liberts, Indpendants, Outre-mer et Territoires.

Texte de la motion de censure : https://www2.assemblee-nationale.fr/...I_20221211.pdf
Le petit dtail notable est la rfrence  1984, ce  quoi a ragi lisabeth Borne.

Discussions  l'Assemble nationale : https://videos.assemblee-nationale.f...-decembre-2022

Cette fois, j'ai cout la plupart des interventions.

Estelle Youssouffa, dpute de la premire circonscription de Mayotte, membre du groupe Liberts, Indpendants, Outre-mer et Territoires, a de nouveau alert sur la situation  Mayotte. Elle a dit ne pas voter cette motion de censure mais que, plus tard, si le gouvernement pousse la retraite  65 ans, s'il essaie de l'imposer via un 49.3 et si une motion de censure est alors dpose, alors son groupe votera cette motion de censure-l.

Dans les autres interventions que j'ai coutes, je ne vois rien de nouveau  relayer.

Pour les groupes qui n'ont pas vot la motion de censure, ceux qui se prsentent comme des oppositions avaient un discours de la forme "je rle contre ce 49.3 qui est anti-dmocratique et je critique ce gouvernement qui est trs mchant" pour se conclure en vitesse par "mais on ne va pas voter la motion de censure, parce que, euh, on ne va pas la voter, voil."

----------


## Gunny

Une premire au Danemark : le nouveau gouvernement est form du centre gauche  la droite
Un nouveau gouvernement pour le Danemark alliant centre gauche et centre droit
Note : on peut lire centre-droit mais Venstre est un parti bourgeois clairement  droite du centre.

Pour rcapitulatif, Socialdemokratiet (centre-gauche, quivalent du PS  Hollande grosso-modo) est arriv en tte des lgislatives, mais comme au Danemark l'lection est proportionnelle, il y a d y avoir des ngociations. Le but est d'avoir un bloc majoritaire au parlement. En gnral 2 blocs se forment  droite et  gauche, mais cette fois les sociaux-dmocrates ont prfr courtiser  leur droite. Une surprise car Socialdemokratiet et Vestre sont les deux gros partis de part et d'autre du centre et sont de grands rivaux. C'est comme si LR, LREM et le PS s'alliaient pour former une majorit. D'un ct c'est presque logique, dans les faits les programmes autour du centre sont franchement similaires sur de nombreux points. D'un autre ct beaucoup voient cette alliance comme une erreur car les lecteurs de S sont idologiquement  gauche et ne vont probablement pas voir d'un bon il le rapprochement avec leur rival (et de mme pour V). Niveau dmocratie c'est un peu limite car les gens votent sur la promesse d'un bloc gauche ou droite, de plus c'est un risque de rester toujours avec les mmes au pouvoir car on va se retrouver avec deux petits blocs  gauche et  droite et un gros bloc au centre (mais peu probable car les Danois n'ont pas de problme  aller voter ailleurs pour punir leur parti habituel).
En bref a va tre intressant, mais comme on a vu en France avec Macron, on sait ce qu'un rassemblement autour du "centre" veut dire...

----------


## Erviewthink

C'est dj presque le cas en France. Renaissance a absorb une partie de ma gauche et de la droite.

----------


## Ryu2000

Macron en Hitler : la Cour de cassation tranche en faveur d'un afficheur varois



> Mardi, la Cour de cassation a annul la condamnation d'un afficheur varois qui avait publi des affiches reprsentant le prsident Emmanuel Macron en Adolf Hitler. L'ancien publicitaire n'a "*pas dpass les limites admissibles de la libert d'expression*", estime la cour.

----------


## sanderbe

Bonjour, 




> Macron en Hitler : la Cour de cassation tranche en faveur d'un afficheur varois


Ce qui en soit est totalement ubuesque comme dcision de justice !

On va plutt s'en prendre a une personne / un groupe qui publie un contenu  vocation historique que de s'en prendre  ce qui est rellement raciste. 

---

Je vais prendre l'exemple de la marque de jouet allemande Revell . En 2019 de mmoire , l'entreprise de jouet allemand a eu une action en justice pour avoir sorti un jouet de soucoupe volante Hanebu , avec une croix de l'arme allemande de 1939-1945. 

On parle de la reprsentation d'un symbole li  l'histoire et non d'une provocation  la haine . 

On censure ce qui est a thme historique et on encense ce qui drive sur de l'humour raciste ... Les bras m'en tombent .  ::?:   :8O:

----------


## Ryu2000

Aux yeux des Franais, le  quoi quil en cote  nest plus de mise



> Dans un contexte marqu par la crise de lnergie, *couple au sentiment diffus dune dgradation continue de la qualit des services publics, plus dun tiers des Franais (34 %) estiment ainsi que lconomie bnficierait davantage dune diminution des dpenses publiques que dune augmentation* (24 %), tandis que prs de la moiti dentre eux (44 %) ne se prononcent pas ou plaident pour le statu quo. Lenqute a t mene auprs de 11 970 participants gs de 15 ans et plus, du 17 novembre au 9 dcembre.


Je ne comprend pas le "(24 %)" l au milieu.
Il doit manquer un bout de phrase, a doit tre ceux qui aimeraient voir une augmentation des dpenses publiques.

Quoi qu'il en soit, je trouve que c'est bizarre la logique "les services publics sont pourris, donc on devrait leur accorder moins de budget".
C'est compliqu d'amliorer un service en diminuant son budget.

Il faudrait avoir le dtail de chaque transaction, il faudra savoir o va chaque euro de l'argent public, il y a forcment des trucs qui coutent cher et qui ne servent  rien (comme McKinsey par exemple).
Il y a des dpenses plus importantes que d'autres, par exemple quand les hpitaux sont saturs ce serait bien de faire en sorte que la situation s'amliore. Une pidmie est si vite arrive.

Le gouvernement n'a pas besoin de cabinets privs, il y a dj des gens qui sont pays pour faire ce travail.
Plus de 2,4 milliards d'euros en 4 ans : ce "pognon de dingue" dpens par le gouvernement dans des cabinets de conseil privs, dnonc par le Snat



> Illustration de cette inflation du recours  ces cabinets privs, l'inflation de la facture paye par l'Etat. Si le recours aux cabinets privs "na pas commenc sous ce quinquennat. Chacun garde en mmoire lappel assum aux consultants" pendant la prsidence de Nicolas Sarkozy, c'est bien sous la prsidence d'Emmanuel Macron que la facture a explos. Entre 2018 et 2021, le cot pour les finances publiques de ces sollicitations a t multipli par plus que deux, passant de 380 millions  prs de 900 millions d'euros ! Un chiffre dont le cumul en 4 ans avoisine les 2,4 milliards d'euros...
> 
> Un cot qui interroge d'autant plus que les "rsultats ne sont pas toujours au rendez-vous, comme le montre le rapport de McKinsey sur lavenir du mtier denseignant, pourtant factur 496 800 euros", pointent les snateurs.


a fait dj beaucoup d'argent qui pourrait tre mieux utilis.

----------


## ABCIWEB

> Je ne comprend pas le "(24 %)" l au milieu.
> Il doit manquer un bout de phrase, a doit tre ceux qui aimeraient voir une augmentation des dpenses publiques.
> 
> Quoi qu'il en soit, je trouve que c'est bizarre la logique "les services publics sont pourris, donc on devrait leur accorder moins de budget".
> C'est compliqu d'amliorer un service en diminuant son budget.


Oui a c'est la gouvernance par les sondages. On pose une question suffisamment vague et ensuite on lui fait dire ce que l'on veut. 

Quand on dit "le *quoi quil en cote* nest plus de mise... dans un contexte marqu par la crise de lnergie... l'conomie bnficierait davantage dune diminution des dpenses publiques", certains sonds l'on sans doute interprt pour dire qu'il faudrait arrter de faire des aides non cibles telles que les a faites le gouvernement, pour justement laisser de la marge aux services publics qui sont en dcrpitude. Le quoi qu'il en coute c'tait pour soutenir les entreprises et le chmage partiel durant la crise du covid, et maintenant pour "accompagner les mnages dans la crise". C'est d'ailleurs l dessus que porte ce sondage quand je lis l'article du journal le Monde, jamais il n'est question des services publics, donc en fait c'est toi qui fait le rapprochement entre ce sondage et le financement des services publics. 

Cette mprise est-elle souhaite ou pas ? C'est l toute l'ambigut de ces sondages. Balancs  la va vite entre deux infos, effectivement certains vont penser qu'un bon tiers des franais veulent diminuer le financement des services publics. En fait tu t'es fait gruger en faisant le rapprochement entre "dpenses publiques" et "services publics" et il n'est pas impossible que ce soit l justement le but recherch de ce genre de sondages pour influencer l'opinion public, alors qu'il ne portait pas sur les services publics, mais sur le quoi qu'il en cote qui n'a jamais t destin  financer les services publics.

Aprs on peut aussi discuter des conditions de ce sondage: "11 970 participants gs de 15 ans et plus". En quoi l'avis des ados de quinze ans sur l'conomie est-elle pertinente ? Perso je ne me suis intress qu' l'conomie bien aprs la fin de mes tudes, trop occup avant. Donc  part des prjugs acquis dans les media, qu'auraient-t-ils d'autre  dire que rpter l'opinion de leur parent. Et encore, dans quelle mesure ont-ils bien compris la nature de cette question. Au final les plus aviss sont dans la majorit relative de 44% qui ont rpondu qu'ils ne savaient pas.

Et puis 34% c'est pas non plus un chiffre important, d'autant plus que l'on ne sait pas la proportion de ceux qui ont bien saisi le sens rel de la question par rapport  ceux qui on pens aux services publics comme toi. Encore un sondage insignifiant de plus, dont les conclusions pourront tre interprtes n'importe comment pour influencer l'opinion public.

----------


## totozor

> Quoi qu'il en soit, je trouve que c'est bizarre la logique "les services publics sont pourris, donc on devrait leur accorder moins de budget".
> C'est compliqu d'amliorer un service en diminuant son budget.


Voil exactement comment on privatise avec l'accord du peuple:
On diminue le budget des services publics, ce qui entraine une baisse de la qualit de service.
Les gens commencent  se plaindre, on attends un peu.
Quand ils commencent  demander pourquoi ils payent des impts pour un service aussi pourri on sort du bois :
"Vous avez bien raison madame Michou, nous allons nous dbarrasser de ce service et le faire assurrer par GrosCapitaliste Inc. Vos impts baisserons"
Ce qu'il se passe en vrai : les impts ne baissent pas "vous comprenez il faut subventionner le CAC40 pour qu'ils ne quittent pas la France" ET vous devez payer le service avec vos petits deniers.
Vous n'avez rien gagn, vous le payez plus cher.

Voil comment la France dtruit son service public en ayant une tape dans le dos de pas mal de monde
Et j'ai envie de fliciter la droite pour ce coup de force mais la "gauche" y a aussi particip ::(:

----------


## pmithrandir

> Et j'ai envie de fliciter la droite pour ce coup de force mais la "gauche" y a aussi particip


Pour le coup je pense que le peuple franais est largement responsable.

En effet, il s'est laiss bern par l'ide de payer moins d'impts. Il est pourtant vident qu'on n'obtient pas plus en dpensant moins. Mon gamin de 6 ans a compris cela.

J'observe malgr tout un changement de mentalit autour de moi.
Les gens ont l'air de comprendre depuis le COVID que les baisses de charges se traduisent en moins de service publics, moins d'hpitaux, des classes  30 lves en maternelle ou en primaire, 35 au lyce.
Les plus malins comprennent aussi qu' force d'enlever les inspecteurs charges de vrifier si les rgles sont respectes a tous les niveaux... La fraude gagne du terrain.
Au passage les 10 dernires annes ont t dvastatrice pour l'image de la police... Donc les hausses continues de leur budget me semble une poque bientt rvolue.


Aprs j'ai un peu d'espoir...

Macron est sur la fin
Ses dauphins ne sont pas au niveau et autant Hollande avait l'intelligence de pousser qq d'autre... Autant Macron je ne suis pas sr que son go le supporte.
A droite, ciotti scell pour moi la disparition de LR pour 5 ans. Ils vont se scinder entre LREM et le RN. Les modrs partiront d'eux mme... Les radicaux feront des alliances.


A gauche aussi a sent bon. Mlenchon n'arrive pas a grer sa succession. a gueule dans les chaumires et je ne vois pas Bompard partir pour la prsidence.

Donc a laisse un boulevard pour d'autres candidats entre les centristes de gauche qui ne se reconnatront pas dans Bruno Lemaire ou pire Darmanin... Et LFI qui sera considr comme trop  gauche.

----------


## Erviewthink

En 2027 c'est EP qui passe large face  MLP au deuxime tour, tout est crit. Si les fonctionnaires servaient la France au lieu de s'en servir comme rente peut tre que le pays ne serait pas dans cet tat.

Je ne connais pas une boite qui se gre comme se gre l'tat. Le problme c'est que le communiste d'tat gangrne une grande partie de son fonctionnement, des fonctionnaires quasiment intouchables avec des avantages qu'on ne peut plus compter, retraite, horaire, charge de travail et aprs a se plaint de ne pas gagner assez  ::mouarf:: .

Les fonctionnaires coulent la France en gros.

----------


## Ryu2000

> moins d'hpitaux, des classes  30 lves en maternelle ou en primaire, 35 au lyce.


a vient des GOPE de l'UE !
L'UE demande toujours  ce qu'on baisse les dpenses publics pour limiter le dficit.




> Les fonctionnaires coulent la France en gros.


Il y a "fonctionnaires" et "fonctionnaires".

Ok peut-tre que les dputs, les snateurs, les ministres, etc, sont des parasites beaucoup trop nombreux, qui ne glandent rien, qui ont beaucoup trop de privilges, etc.
Mais il y en a qui servent rellement  quelque chose comme les professeurs et les infirmires.

Il doit y avoir plein de postes qui ne servent  rien.
Il y a moyen d'tre pay  rien foutre :

----------


## Erviewthink

> a vient des GOPE de l'UE !
> L'UE demande toujours  ce qu'on baisse les dpenses publics pour limiter le dficit.
> 
> 
> Il y a "fonctionnaires" et "fonctionnaires".
> 
> Ok peut-tre que les dputs, les snateurs, les ministres, etc, sont des parasites beaucoup trop nombreux, qui ne glandent rien, qui ont beaucoup trop de privilges, etc.
> Mais il y en a qui servent rellement  quelque chose comme les professeurs et les infirmires.
> 
> ...


Pour en revenir au sujet de ce thread et ne pas le polluer inutilement :

Je parlais plutt des tous les conseils gnraux, dpartementaux, rgionaux, les prfectures, les sous prfectures avec  chaque fois une redondance des postes.

Il y a tellement de strates que a empche les fonctionnaires utiles de bien faire leur boulot.

Dans la sant par exemple ils fonctionnaient mieux pendant le covid sans tous les administratifs qui leur mettent des btons dans les roues tous les jours  l'hpital.

----------


## sanderbe

Bonjour, 




> Pour le coup je pense que le peuple franais est largement responsable.
> 
> En effet, il s'est laiss bern par l'ide de payer moins d'impts. Il est pourtant vident qu'on n'obtient pas plus en dpensant moins. Mon gamin de 6 ans a compris cela.
> 
> J'observe malgr tout un changement de mentalit autour de moi.
> Les gens ont l'air de comprendre depuis le COVID que les baisses de charges se traduisent en moins de service publics, moins d'hpitaux, des classes  30 lves en maternelle ou en primaire, 35 au lyce.
> Les plus malins comprennent aussi qu' force d'enlever les inspecteurs charges de vrifier si les rgles sont respectes a tous les niveaux... La fraude gagne du terrain.
> Au passage les 10 dernires annes ont t dvastatrice pour l'image de la police... Donc les hausses continues de leur budget me semble une poque bientt rvolue.
> 
> ...


Comme dj voqu , les principales problmatiques dans l'administration franaises :

> trop d'agents sur les parties " administratives "
> trop d'lus et de hauts fonctionnaires avec un pouvoir "ponte de dcret"
> trop d'agents sous qualifis et non/sous diuploms (surtout dans les mairies, hotel de dpartement, rgion, regroupement communaux)
> "le trop" d'agents sous qualifis est aussi du en partie  un double / triple manque (manque de personnel technique , manque de personnel avec pouvoir dcisionnaire ... )
> trop d'agents avec des emplois prcaires (temps partiel , cdd, intrim , contractuel ... )
> trop d'chellons dcisionnaire 

Par exemple dans le secteur hospitalier quand on entend qu'il y a 2 administratifs pour 1 soignant, c'est anormal . Lhpital sert  soigner pas  "administrer" .

L'tat franais cherche  "tout administrer / rgenter" . Cela ne peut pas fonctionner ... 

Le fonctionnement des instituions publiques en France , c'est que c'est "malade" du mille-feuilles administratif et de la complexit. 

Je dirai qu'on attend que l'tat franais / collectivits fassent "mieux" . Non pas avec moins d'argent ou de personnel pris n'importe ou . Plutt "moins de personnel purement brasseur de papier". 

On attend par exemple que les policiers soient sur le terrain, et non pas  faire de paperasse en commissariat. Idem on attend que le juges ne croulent plus sous les dossiers, eventuellement dlguer les dossiers papiers / de collectes de preuves  des assistants .

----------


## Pyramidev

Sans surprise, la motion de censure contre le 10e 49.3 vient d'tre rejete : https://www2.assemblee-nationale.fr/...)/16/(num)/822

Elle a reu 101 voix, dont :
- 60 voix parmi les 74 dputs de LFI,
- 18 voix parmi les 30 dputs du groupe Socialistes et apparents,
- 10 voix parmi les 23 dputs du groupe cologiste,
- 12 voix parmi les 22 dputs du groupe Gauche dmocrate et rpublicaine et
- la voix de Nicolas Dupont-Aignant.

Les groupes qui n'ont apport aucune voix sont :
- Renaissance,
- Rassemblement National,
- Les Rpublicains,
- Dmocrate (MoDem et Indpendants),
- Horizons et apparents et
- Liberts, Indpendants, Outre-mer et Territoires.

Lien gnral : https://www.assemblee-nationale.fr/d...ure-definitive
Texte de la motion de censure : https://www2.assemblee-nationale.fr/...023%20LDef.pdf
Discussions  l'Assemble nationale : https://videos.assemblee-nationale.f...-decembre-2022

Je note le retour de 3/5 des socialistes dans l'opposition.

Mais il faudra attendre la rforme des retraites avant qu'une motion de censure n'ait une chance d'tre vote. Emmanuel Macron semble avoir peur et a report la rforme des retraites  janvier.

----------


## pmithrandir

> Par exemple dans le secteur hospitalier quand on entend qu'il y a 2 administratifs pour 1 soignant, c'est anormal . Lhpital sert  soigner pas  "administrer" .


C'est surtout faux 

https://www.capital.fr/economie-poli...opital-1384749

Il y a 34% de personnel non soignant a l hpital. Soit 1 pour 2 soignants.

Paris ceux ci on pourrait citer
Le mnage et l'entretien
Les services techniques
Les personnels administratifs 


La question du nombre de personne n'est mme pas pertinente.
Si vous externalisez le mnage cette proportion diminue... Mais pas le budget
Mme chose pour les services techniques. Avec plusieurs milliers de postes faire appel  un externe est rarement plus rentable qu'une quipe interne de qq personnes.

Et sans personnel administratif... C'est les soignants qui se prennent la charge administrative... Je prfre qu'on paye des secrtaire pour faire ce travail.

Attention donc aux chiffres... C'est justement en ne regardant que les chiffres que les gnrations de politiques ont savamment dtruit l'hpital.

----------


## Erviewthink

Non c'est bien vrai c'est un retour des soignants des hpitaux. Mais bon apparemment t'as dcid que le personnel concern sur le terrain avait tort.

----------


## pmithrandir

Non...

Les stats sont formelles... Il y a 2 soignants pour 1 non soignants. Lis la source et il y en a plein d'autre sur Google.


En revanche les soignants se plaignent de faire trop de tches administrative et que leur quotidien est surcharg par ces dernires. 
Mais ce n'est pas la mme formulation.


Donc l on parle bien de mauvais process, de reporting mal cibl, de problme lis  la facturation a l'acte et des consquences des suppression des personnels administratifs.

Par exemple quand vous supprimez une secrtaire. Qui va taper le rapport du mdecin? Dans le priv ils ont des logiciels performants... Dans le public pas sr que a soit le cas.
C'est toute la gabegie du public... Supprimer les secrtaires en comparant les taux ave ceux du priv... Sans mettre en oeuvre les solutions appropries en face... Comme l'achat du systme de dictaphone.

----------


## daerlnaxe

A la limite ce sur quio vous pourriez tomber d'accord c'est qu'on ne peut pas faire une synthse simple au niveau des hpitaux, d'un ct on a de la fonction publique qui va dire qu'il n'y a jamais assez de monde, de l'autre ct on a un des plus forts taux d'absentisme, un rendement vraiment pourri... Quand a ne vie pas littralement  l'incomptence crasse. Le problme  la limite dans l'histoire c'est que le personnel soignant est assimil alors que lui en revanche travaille trs bien. 

Je ne suis pas du tout de droite mais je pense que ce statut de fonctionnaire doit disparatre au plus vite, et l on verra bien les gens qui sont l pour tre au chaud de ceux qui y sont pour l'engagement.

Concernant l'administratif pour les mdecins on est  60-70%, ce qui est norme.

Un des plus gros problmes de la France est li  son tout administratif, a rejaillit sur la police, la justice, l'hpital et a donne vraiment des situations surralistes. Et ceci dit un autre gros problme qui tient dans la professionnalisation de la vie politique n'est pas non plus loign, puisque ce sont les hauts fonctionnaires les mieux placs pour entrer en politique, que les bilans derrire sont excrables la plupart du temps  cause d'esprits bien trop formats, quand ce n'est pas non plus li au passe droit + corruption. La France mrite un gros coup de pied au cul pour revenir au bon sens, a risque d'tre terrible quand a va arriver... Et a arrivera, mais derrire peut tre que a va ramorcer la machine.

----------


## Ryu2000

> Mais il faudra attendre la rforme des retraites avant qu'une motion de censure n'ait une chance d'tre vote.


Est-ce qu'Elisabeth Borne aura encore 10 fois recours au 49.3 comme pour faire passer lensemble du projet de loi de finances ?

a va faire bizarre une semaine sans 49.3.
Un dixime 49.3 du gouvernement pour faire adopter le projet de loi de finances



> La premire ministre, Elisabeth Borne, a fait adopter le texte sans vote. La Nupes a dpos une nouvelle motion de censure et dnonce * un coup de force par semaine .*

----------


## pmithrandir

> Je ne suis pas du tout de droite mais je pense que ce statut de fonctionnaire doit disparatre au plus vite, et l on verra bien les gens qui sont l pour tre au chaud de ceux qui y sont pour l'engagement.


C'est une possibilit. Mais si on supprime le statut de fonctionnaire il va falloir :
- Rvaluer massivement les salaires... Parfois avec 50 a 100% d'augmentation.
- Payer les cotisations chmage sur ces salaires
- Trouver comment viter le copinage et les passe droit politiques




> Concernant l'administratif pour les mdecins on est  60-70%, ce qui est norme.


Je suis d'accord. Et une grosse partie de cette charge peut srement tre dlgue. Mais a contrevient a l'ide de rduction des effectifs.

Le problme aujourd'hui est pourtant vident pour n'importe quel manager.
On a des gens dmotivs et a bout, qui sont arrts massivement... Ce qui entretien la spirale d'puisement.
Si ils taient tous au travail, a irait dj beaucoup mieux.

Mais cette dmotivation est du a la dshumanisation massive de la fonction publique.
On a voulu transformer des mdecins et des personnes qualifies en pion. a ne peut pas fonctionner.
Les avantages sont rognes et quand on discute avec des gens bossant a l hpital la gestion du personnel est honteuse.
Personne promue cadre, mais sans le statut pendant 18 mois
Dplacement sans pravis d'un service a l'autre
Journes de 12h, garde de 48h...
Semaine de 50h

A quel moment a peut coller avec les aspirations actuelles de la population.

----------


## daerlnaxe

Alors pour l'augmentation, oui et non. 

Mais  la limite peut tre une fois qu'on aura vir les brebis galeuses, car pour le moment on a un sureffectif pour une qualit mdiocre. Pour l'heure c'est l o l'on trouve le plus fort taux d'absentisme, la corruption  outrance, la glandouille, les passe droit et j'en passe. D'ailleurs on a nous mmes utilis pour une fois le passe droit pour une solution inextricable, rcemment... Sur Marseille on en est  +6 mois pour une carte d'identit. Ma fille a 13 ans, voyage scolaire, on lui demande une CI avec un voyage organis 3 mois  l'avance... D'ordinaire nous dtestons a... rsultat en une semaine nous avions un rendez vous pour la C.I, au lieu de plusieurs mois.


Ce sont les "tatas" qui depuis 8 ans font des grves rgulires 1h pile au moment du repas, interdisent les pique nique dans l'cole, comme si a leur appartenait et finalement la ville... dcide quand mme de payer le plus souvent les heures, pour le peu qu'elles perdraient. 

Enfin, ceci dit une obligation... A Voir... Pourquoi parle t'on sans cesse d'aligner les salaires sur les grosses boites ? Pardon mais une tata est souvent mieux paye par exemple dans le public que l'quivalent dans le priv. On parle d'un nombre colossale d'agents sans aucune comptence, qui peuvent tre remplacs, dont on peut externaliser le job, voire mme qui l'est dj mais qui restent en poste. Et de base je ne suis pas du tout libral, clairement de gauche, mais franchement quand on voit les abus il faut sonner la fin de la rcration. Fonctionnaire  la base c'tait une vocation, ils ont eu de larges compensations. Mais bon je ne suis pas oppos si on commence par le dbut... que les services soient efficaces. D'emble par contre je suis totalement pour rmunrer mieux le personnel soignant qui mrite largement mieux et n'est pas concern du tout par ce que je dis plus haut mais c'est bien rare dans la fonction publique. Mais il n'y a par contre aucune raison de passer  50 % ou 100% d'augmentation, dj beaucoup ont eu des progressions automatiques, a n'existe pas dans le priv. Beaucoup sont dj rmunrs au regard du diplme obtenu et pas au regard du poste, et a n'existe pas non plus dans le priv, ce  quoi se cumule donc la progression automatique. Personnellement "EDF" m'a rejet une candidature niveau bac pour avoir plus car ils utilisent les mmes vieilles rgles que du temps de la fonction publique, tout en ayant t privatis.

- Payer les cotisations chmages ne coutera jamais autant que ce que des parasites coutent. Ils sont dj l en poste  ne rien faire.

C'est souvent ce qu'on oppose en fait  s'aligner sur les immenses boites qui gnrent des bnfices de malade, or la France est endette, le service public est excrable. La ralit du priv c'est un grand nombre de salaris au smic, diplms ou non. Mon ex avec un bac+4 en droit, 12 ans d'anciennet, vient enfin de passer  2 000 net par rapport  une rforme dans le social, sans quoi elle en serait toujours  1 700 net et ce jusqu' la fin de sa carrire dans la mme boite.


A un moment faudrait savoir si les gens sont l pour "assurer la mission du service public" donc la vocation, comme je le disais. S'ils ne le sont pas, ils sont libres de partir. Dans la plupart des pays la fonction publique est rare et a toujours t mal paye, pas de raison qu'on ne fasse pas pareil. En passant quand on parle de stopper le statut de fonctionnaire en France a porte principalement sur des jobs sans comptences, et la fin de la scurit du job.


- Pour la rduction d'effectif comme je l'ai dit je ne vis pas le personnel soignant qui est au top, qualifi, qui mrite une augmentation.

- Dans la fonction publique a fait deux gnrations de dmotivs et a n'a aucun rapport avec la dshumanisation, d'ailleurs quand on a privatis des boites il y a eu des vagues de suicide justement parce que les gens prenaient contact avec la ralit de l'emploi. Il fallait tre efficace d'un coup. Par contre pour ce qui est du corps mdical on a en effet des dmotivations lies  l'absurdit de toute la fonction publique. Et comme je le disais au tout dbut, la France est malade de son administration, un monde de Shadocks.

----------


## pmithrandir

Un post grossier... Mal exprim...(c'est quoi comme poste une tata...) Et rempli de clichs...

Dois je vraiment rpondre  a ?

Toute personne qui volue dans un groupe de taille importante voit se mettre en place les mme travers.
Administration plus forte
Salaris incomptents conservs
Efficacit moindre.

Quand a cette opposition entre bon priv et mauvais public, elle est presque risible. 
Celle entre les personnes qualifies qui serait travailleuses ( personnel soignant) quand les personnels non ou peu qualifi seraient fainant... Elle est juste un reflet d'une vision biaise de la socit.

C'en est triste.

----------


## Ryu2000

> (c'est quoi comme poste une tata...)


En faisant des recherches "grve pique nique" j'ai peut-tre trouv un truc :
Cantine scolaire en grve : "Pique-nique interdit" au collge de Ballon



> Tous les agents de la cantine du collge de Ballon sont en grve ce mardi. Les lves n'ont pas le droit d'apporter leur pique-nique... en tout cas officiellement.


C'est gnial l'histoire de l'interdiction du pique-nique, de cette faon si un lve fait une intoxication alimentaire l'tablissement ne pourra pas tre tenu responsable.  :+1:

----------


## daerlnaxe

> Un post grossier... Mal exprim...(c'est quoi comme poste une tata...) Et rempli de clichs...
> 
> Dois je vraiment rpondre  a ?
> 
> Toute personne qui volue dans un groupe de taille importante voit se mettre en place les mme travers.
> Administration plus forte
> Salaris incomptents conservs
> Efficacit moindre.
> 
> ...


Grossier, peut tre pour la forme mais pas envers toi, maintenant si a t'arrtais pour rpondre sur le fond c'est que tu serais  court d'arguments, de plus aucun clich n'est vhicul l dedans et pour le coup c'est toi qui es grossier. Maintenant pour l'aspect peu peaufin tu m'excuses je bosse une certification j'ai tout au plus 20 minutes de dtente dans la journe.

"Dois je vraiment rpondre  a", si tu as une once d'objectivit a parait vident que oui. Quant aux clichs, c'est toi qui les a vhicul, tu as repris verbatim ce qu'on sort  chaque fois qu'on parle de supprimer la scurit de l'emploi et les nombreux avantages de la fonction publique, dans sa gnralit. De plus j'ai cit des exemples trs prcis. Ca s'appuie galement sur 20 ans de rapports qui montrent qu'il y a bien trop de fonctionnaires en France, surtout au regard de la qualit mdiocre des services en rapport.

"Groupe plus important", administration plus forte... En France peut tre, ailleurs a reste  prouver. 
Salaris comptents conservs, l aussi... En France peut tre, et encore... ailleurs a reste  prouver. Va voir si CGA CGM conserve les incomptents, en gnral mieux vaut ne pas fauter avec eux. Par contre des boites qui ont eu de gros marchs publics, fonctionnent en effet comme tu le dis. Elles ont eu une absence de mise en concurrence, de manire rcurrente... Le cas de la SNEF, la SEM, la RTM, la RATP, le port autonome de Marseille, ... Bien d'autres aussi. Va voir Ikea galement en plus de la CGA CGM et on va en reparler, turn over obligatoire pour les cadres  +5ans d'anciennet. 

"Quand a cette opposition entre bon priv et mauvais public, elle est presque risible."
Et tu sais argumenter sinon ? Pour le moment le priv ne se fout pas une heure en grve avec derrire une impunit totale, les syndicats les plus forts avec des dolances surralistes de surcroit et d'ailleurs ne s'occupant que du secteur public ou assimil et bien.. C'est justement du ct du public.

Et non, c'est la ralit, le personnel peu qualifi dans la fonction publique y est fainant alors que le personnel non qualifi dans le priv n'a pas le loisir de l'tre et visiblement tu as compris comme tu voulais bien le comprendre, personne n'a parl d'employs peu qualifis fainants mais d'employs peu qualifis DE LA FONCTION PUBLIQUE qui sont fainants contrairement  ceux du priv, donc il n'y a AUCUNE raison de conserver une scurit de l'emploi sur ces jobs qui peuvent tre assums par n'importe qui. Pardon mais savoir mettre des couverts et remplir un autoclave, le premier pon sait le faire... Au contraire mme a pourrait aider bien des chmeurs  remettre un pied  l'trier, a serait un job tremplin. Beaucoup d'autres de la mme manire, surtout qu'en plus ce sont des horaires assez tranquilles.

Et je rappelle en passant la raison pour laquelle depuis 8 ans les tatas de Marseille font grves, elles ont obtenues des congs pays en plus qui sont illgaux, de manire officieuse. Donc  un moment cet avantage a t lv,  juste titre.

Maintenant tu n'as jamais du, ni voir, un manoeuvre au boulot, mettre les pieds dans un centre d'appel et j'en passe... L tu as une pression colossale, une obligation de rendement. Pareil pour les femmes de mnage qui dans le priv vont commencer  5h du matin pour finir vers 8-9h et revenir le soir aprs la fermeture des bureaux, car elles doivent tre invisibles. Je t'invite aussi  aller voir si dans un Mc Do les gens ont le rythme qu'on peut se permettre d'avoir dans une cantine pour gamins. 

Et du coup, c'est  se demander avec un si mauvais salaire pourquoi il faut du piston pour avoir ces jobs la plupart du temps, pourquoi ces gens l ne quittent pas pour une meilleure rmunration... ah oui, la passion de servir la communaut, pardon mais a c'tait il y a +50 ans, et j'en ai 45... Donc autant dire que je n'ai pas connu; Par contre des employes de mairie qui ramaient, tapaient  un doigt, passaient des appels durant lesquels elles se tapaient la discussion au lieu de prendre le renseignement en relation avec ton dossier a j'en ai vu un max. 

le seul service qui me vient en tte  part le corps hospitalier c'est les impts, eux par contre sont trs efficaces, mais uniquement quand c'est en ta dfaveur. On m'a perdu durant 20 ans des chques, on m'a bloqu les comptes sans raison particulire (c'est bien beau qu'ils lvent les 150 sauf que la banque ne lve rien elle). Ca n'a arrt qu'au moment o j'ai pu passer en prlvement. Et pour les chques, on arrivait  me perdre le courrier + le chque envoys en AR... Mais c'tait quand mme ma faute. C'est la poste o quand tu pelles un nom qui commence en B tu dois te rpter trois fois car la personne comprend un M... P, je veux bien... M ... O tu dois lui expliquer que tu avais deux colis, qu'on vient de t'en donner un mais pas avec le numro de ton avis de passage, donc que tu es content qu'on te donne un des deux colis que visiblement le facteur n'a pas jug bon ni de te mettre dans ta bal, ni de te mettre d'avis de passage, mais que tu voudrais aussi celui pour lequel tu es venu. Et que visiblement la personne, cadre, donc c'est le job, n'arrive pas  comprendre cette notion simple. Je finis sur un dtail mon ex et moi avons boss pour ou avec la fonction publique et c'est consternant.  A un point en passant, j'ai boss pour le CRA de Marseille, avec la police... De base je n'avais pas  toucher les PC du btiment en face qui est gr par la nationale, quand ils ont vu ce que je faisais sur les PC du btiment o il y a les rsidents, ils m'ont tann pour que je vienne m'occuper de leurs pc. Des dlais surralistes pour les interventions, des incomptents notoires .... Pareil pour une cole o j'ai cr le parc informatique de manire bnvole. Gr avec les pieds, 4 ans plus tard ils ont tout vir alors que a tournait au poil pour mettre du MAC, les enseignants sont dgouts depuis (l'cole est dans ma rue) et me le font savoir rgulirement. Et je vais te dire enfin d'ailleurs en passant que sur le plan informatique a externalise de plus en plus sur Marseille alors qu'il y a bien un service ddi pour a, je ne parle pas pour les collges et lyces car c'est la rgion en revanche. 

Et j'oubliais en 13 ans on peut rajouter 4 erreurs de la CAF, 2 erreurs des impts qui ont russi  se planter et croire que mon ex dans l'associatif touchait 3 000 et n'ont pas manqu de la scher pour mettre 6 mois  commencer d'envisager de la rembourser.. Et encore ils ont fini par opter pour ne pas la taxer les annes suivantes, or elle est  peine imposable. Et dans son mandat de mandataire judiciaire, l aussi c'est bien folklorique. Si je gratte, rien que sur notre famille on va en trouver d'autres, c'est constant. Et je n'ai pas parl puisque je l'ai mentionn avant, de la corruption omni prsente, dont l'attribution des HLM...

Ah si, un aussi sympa, mon examinatrice du code de la route a fini en tle, rcidiviste en plus. Bien sr moi je ne l'ai pas eu ce jour l, "je ne regardais pas assez les rtros", sauf que ma monitrice me disait  la fin que "je regardais TROP les rtros", je suis en prime motard depuis 96... Un motard qui ne regarde pas les rtros...  ::ptdr:: . Mieux en prime avec une voiture en contresens je me suis serr pile comme il falait sans quoi nous aurions t percuts, sans stress, a aurait d jouer en ma faveur, et 0... erreur. Rien, nada. Mais il fallait bien justifier sur les stats de refuser quelques lments, la fille avant moi a fait n'importe quoi , et si l'examinatrice n'avait pas appuy sur le frein nous aurions coup une priorit et probablement eu un carreau. C'tait vers 2007 ou 2008 donc il y a peut tre une archive dans la presse. 

Ah oui, mention aussi pour les X pnalits que je prends  chaque fois que je sors de l'hopital sur Marseille.
- Faut il rgler quelque chose ?
- non non.
 3 semaines plus tard, facture majore  chaque fois.

Autre point:
Rcemment petit arrachement de la mallole, le mdecin me dit de voir avec l'accueil pour tre ramen en ambulance ayant t transport sans aucun papier ni portable, l'accueil refuse. 6 km en bquilles, seul. Et l c'est du personnel administratif, rien  voir avec les soignants;

CNRS, une amie, Irradie plusieurs fois car elle ne dispose pas du matriel ncessaire. La prsidente de la FAC rcupre une partie des fonds qui devraient aller pour la recherche, pour les rorienter vers ce dont elle a envie elle. Les quelques chercheurs utilisent leur propre PC car ceux  disposition datent du dbut des annes 90. Consigne "d'aider" les tudiants trangers sur les thses, cette aide consiste en ralit  faire la thse  la place de l'tudiant, pour le chercheur l'avantage c'est qu'il peut dbloquer des crdits, et la FAC gagne en renomme. Mais bon a ne peut pas tre vrai, on en reparlera quand a va, tout comme tout ce que j'ai dit sur divers forums avant, exploser au grand jour. 

Cantonniers au bar de 9-11h. En plus certains sont le pre d'enfants qui sont alls dans la mme classe que ma fille donc je connais leurs horaires. Ils bossent a peu prs 2h par jour. Et ne viens pas me dire que si le job est si bon je n'ai qu' le prendre car c'est trs difficile d'y rentrer en ralit sur ma ville. Pareil pour le port autonome, quand je bossais dans l'industrie navale, le mec qui sortait les vhicules qui faisaient des run avec.... Pneus qui crissaient, au rupteur etc.. des vhicules neufs ! Toi derrire tu fais attention  ta voiture flambant neuve alors qu'un pignouf a fait n'importe quoi juste avant avec. 

Il serait trs simple d'engranger une masse de tmoignages ngatifs et bien peu de positifs, sur la fonction publique en France. Ceux qui ont un avis positif ont gnralement un membre de leur famille qui bossent dedans. Jusqu' une amie dont les parents bossaient pour EDF avant le split et une privatisation d'une partie qui d'un coup  dcouvert ce qu'tait rellement la France, l'univers du travail quand elle s'est lance. Elle pensait que tout le monde avait droit  une faible facture et une quantit d'avantages  ct. 

Donc non, dans le priv on bosse dur et le salaire moyen est misrable. Tu peux bosser pour qui tu veux sans qualif, tu n'as que d'infinitsimales chances de dpasser le SMIC. Donc il n'y a pas de raison de payer plus les agents non qualifis, pour commencer. Le reste est  voir, vu la gestion catastrophique. 

Et la seule chose qu'on arrive  opposer  chaque fois pour bien balayer, c'est "clich". Non a n'a rien d'un clich, la fonction publique en France est une vaste blague dans sa grande majorit. Et Marseille est encore pire  ce niveau l.


Je vais arrter l mais j'ai boss avec la SNCM, pour l'clairage public galement, pour la rnovation d'un centre d'eau potable sur le plan lectrique donc  l'arrive avec des boites qui ont des postes assimils fonctionnaires, ou carrment fonctionnaires. Mon ex a boss avec le RSI, France Telecom, URSSAF .... avant d'tre mandataire. 

Mais tu as raison.. Des clichs... Je ritre, il ne faut pas hsiter  quitter la fonction publique pour un meilleur salaire. Ne pas hsiter  demander  Orange comment la transition s'est passe...





> En faisant des recherches "grve pique nique" j'ai peut-tre trouv un truc :
> Cantine scolaire en grve : "Pique-nique interdit" au collge de Ballon
> 
> 
> C'est gnial l'histoire de l'interdiction du pique-nique, de cette faon si un lve fait une intoxication alimentaire l'tablissement ne pourra pas tre tenu responsable.


Oui, mais surtout en fait elles savent que a casserait leur grve, elles prfrent emmerder toute le monde et elles en ont le droit avec 1h de grve par jour. Sachant comme expliqu que le plus souvent on ne leur lve mme pas les heures de grve. C'est d'ailleurs courant dans la fonction publique. En passant RATP, certains sont en grve depuis 5 ans et touchent quand mme un salaire.

https://www.lepoint.fr/societe/a-la-...2497055_23.php

docker:
https://www.lexpress.fr/economie/le-...e_1373842.html

Edit: 
Et pour les "tatas", c'est SODEXO qui a le march, le travail consiste donc uniquement  mettre les couverts, mettre dans l'autoclave, faire rchauffer. Pour avoir fait du bnvolat pour les coles, 90% du temps assises avec le portable ou en train de discuter entre elles. Y compris quand elles surveillent et pire au niveau des maternelles, alors qu'elles doivent aider les petits pour aller uriner etc.. elles ne le font pas, nombre de gamins sont revenus avec des infections urinaires. Gros amour du service public, de la mission, des enfants... De la maternelle au collge, une seule tata a jou correctement son rle et je ne parle pas ici de petites coles, celle de primaire a toutes les classes doubles, parfois triples et c'est minimum 35 gosses/class, il y a le personnel en face en consquence. 
Tous les gens qui ont les moyens collent les petits dans le priv dans ma ville. Et j'ai eu le tort de vouloir faire confiance au public pour ma part.

----------


## sanderbe

Bonjour, 




> Quand a cette opposition entre bon priv et mauvais public, elle est presque risible. 
> Celle entre les personnes qualifies qui serait travailleuses ( personnel soignant) quand les personnels non ou peu qualifi seraient fainant... Elle est juste un reflet d'une vision biaise de la socit.


Ce qui est critiqu dans le fond, c'est le comportement dans l'embauche des profils par les collectivits locales en France. En particulier les communes et les regroupements intercommunaux . 

C'est un constat que j'ai dj fait en devant aider un proche en France dans divers administrations . Mme chose , je partage aussi ce constat avec des amis qui sont aux 4 coins de la France (vu de Belgique). 

Les communes et regroupements intercommunaux emploient des agents non , voire sous diplms. 

Certains vont me lcher l'argument "Oui mais on sort des gens du chmages" ... Ce n'est pas non plus bon pour les finances publiques ni en terme de comptences. 

Confier ces enfants , ou entreprendre des dmarches administratives avec du personnel non qualifis ou non diplms il y a de quoi tre inquiet. 

Ce personnel sous qualifier se retrouve par exemple dans des services comme l'tat civil ou le social . Ainsi ces personnes par manque de comptence (savoir dtecter des comportements frauduleux) , peuvent se retrouver  laisser passer  l'as des administrer faire documents d'identits de manire frauduleuse. 

C'est aussi des personnes qui vont ne pas connaitre ou trs mal les lois, les codes , les normes ... et potentiellement prendre des dcisions ou en faire prendre aux maires des mauvaises . 

Mis bout  bout c'est des couts pour les administrs qui payent leurs impts ... C'est aussi des frais de personnel et de fonctionnement ! On ne parle mme plus de frais d'investissement ! 

Bon nombre d'administrations franaises sont devenus des usines  agents ou l'on emploie n'importe qui sans rflchir .

----------


## Erviewthink

> Un post grossier... Mal exprim...(c'est quoi comme poste une tata...) Et rempli de clichs...
> 
> Dois je vraiment rpondre  a ?
> 
> Toute personne qui volue dans un groupe de taille importante voit se mettre en place les mme travers.
> Administration plus forte
> Salaris incomptents conservs
> Efficacit moindre.
> 
> ...


Ce qui est triste c'est de voir les rgimes de retraite du priv dans le vert et celles du public dans le rouge  ::aie:: .

En plus faut leur payer une retraite aprs avoir pass leur carrire  ne rien faire d'autre que de pourrir leurs administrs, ils vont pourrir celles des gnrations futures avec la dette  ::aie:: .

Merci les agents du service public  ::king:: .

----------


## Pyramidev

Emmanuel Macron, prsident du plein emploi, a russi  rduire le nombre de chmeurs (de catgorie A) en novembre.

Chmage : ce qu'il faut retenir des chiffres pour le mois de novembre




> Le chmage poursuit sa baisse pour le troisime mois conscutif. Selon*les chiffres publis mardi par la Dares, en novembre, on compte 3, 026 millions de demandeurs demploi, soit  65.800 personnes de moins par rapport au mois d'octobre. Cela concerne toutes les classes d'ge de la catgorie A c'est--dire les personnes sans activit inscrites  Ple emploi. Sur l'anne dans cette catgorie, on atteint une baisse de 9,8%  des inscrits.


C'est fantastique ! La France est sauve !  moins que


Radiations record  Ple emploi




> Joint par Mediapart, Ple emploi assure ne pas avoir  dexplication particulire  lvolution du nombre de radiations ce mois-ci . Nanmoins, plusieurs pistes peuvent tre avances impliquant les choix gouvernementaux en matire de retour  lemploi. Dabord par la hausse des contrles sur les recherches demploi. Ds novembre 2021, Emmanuel Macron avait averti que  les demandeurs demploi qui ne dmontreront pas une recherche active verront leurs allocations suspendues . Bilan, les contrles se sont accrus au nombre de 500 000, contre 420 000 en 2019.  Mcaniquement, il y a une hausse des radiations sanctions, explique Sylvie Espagnolle. Le phnomne est similaire avec le non-respect des convocations.  Cette seconde explication peut tre que, depuis 2018, le non-respect dune convocation  Ple emploi est un motif de radiation. Cette  intensification peut tout  fait expliquer la diminution du nombre de chmeurs , affirmait, ds 2021, Pierre Garnodier, secrtaire gnral du comit national CGT des travailleurs privs demploi et prcaires.
> 
> Dailleurs, les chiffres du chmage pour novembre soulignent un recul du nombre de chmeurs, en baisse de 2,1 %, chez les demandeurs sans activit professionnelle*(catgorie A). Un reflux en trompe-lil car, en ajoutant les catgories B et C, la diminution nest que de 0,4 %, tablissant  5,394*millions le nombre de chmeurs, selon la Dares. Enfin, la cration, depuis septembre, dans chacune des agences dun vivier de demandeurs en capacit dexercer dans les filires dites en  tension  est une piste pour expliquer la hausse des radiations.  Toute personne ayant une exprience ou une formation dans ces secteurs est convoque et incite  aller sur ces offres, relate Sylvie Espagnolle. Quimportent les conditions de travail ou la dure des contrats. Idem pour les personnes ne sachant pas vers quelle filire rechercher un emploi.  Selon la CGT, 40 % des contrles sur les recherches demploi se concentrent sur les domaines de la sant et de laction sociale, lhbergement et la restauration, ainsi que les transports de voyageurs et de marchandises.


En fait, ce qui compte vraiment pour notre gouvernement, ce n'est pas que les gens aient un emploi, mais qu'ils ne touchent pas le chmage.

----------


## Mat.M

merci PyramideV pour le lien.
En tout cas comme tout le monde s'en doute Macron et toute sa clique du gouvernement il vous la met bien profond  ::mouarf:: 
On a encore 4 ans  le supporter allez bonne anne 2023

concernant la rduction des allocations chmages pour moi c'est un impt dguis qui ne dit pas son nom.
Parce que les cotisations salariales notamment les allocations chmage vous cotisez pour en travaillant dans une entreprise et c'est dduit de votre salaire brut et a part dans les caisses de l'Urssaf
Donc en tant employ dans une entreprise vous cotisez pendant des mois puis manque de chance vous tombez au chmage eh bien vous n'avez plus grand chose comme allocations et indemnits journalires,avec les rductions de l'indemnisation chmage

----------


## David_g

Je ne savais pas trop ou mettre cela mais sur le sujet du systme de sant, je vous conseille le dbat sur "C ce soir" diffus hier (avec pour ma part plusieurs personnes que je suis par ailleurs pour d'autres raisons). Extrmement intressant.

----------


## Ryu2000

Darmanin :  Un reprsentant de ltat doit tre inattaquable et respectable.  Sauf exception



> Ragissant au limogeage de la prfte dIndre-et-Loire, Grald Darmanin a estim qu un reprsentant de ltat doit tre inattaquable et respectable . Pourtant, le ministre de lintrieur a lui-mme t mis en cause. Il a maintenu ou soutenu des fonctionnaires ou personnalits parfois condamns.


"Qui aurait pu prdire la crise climatique ?" : la petite phrase d'Emmanuel Macron agace les scientifiques



> Lors de ses vux aux Franais samedi soir, le chef de l'Etat a laiss entendre que le rchauffement climatique, dont les "effets spectaculaires" ont t bien visibles en France en 2022, tait un vnement inattendu. Le premier rapport du Giec sur le sujet date pourtant de 1990.


Un collectif appelle les Gilets Jaunes  la mobilisation



> Les manifestants entendent bien faire entendre leur voix par rapport  la politique du gouvernement sur les crises. *La hausse des prix des produits du quotidien (+14,6% sur une anne) et de lnergie* tranglent le porte-monnaie de nombreux Franais, pour qui il devient de plus en plus compliqu de joindre les deux bouts.
> *Lusage rpt - plus de dix fois depuis lentre en fonction de la Premire ministre lisabeth Borne - de larticle 49.3 de la Constitution.* Il permet au gouvernement dadopter un projet de loi en faisant fi des dbats parlementaires en attisant ainsi un sentiment de mfiance chez une frange de la population, mais aussi au sein de lopposition. Le dput David Guiraud (Nupes) a demand  la Premire ministre de partir. Sa politique a, selon son groupe, abm la dmocratie.
> Une situation qui nest pas sans rappeler celle de 2018: les Gilets Jaunes descendaient dans les rues et occupaient les ronds-points pour protester contre laugmentation des prix de lessence.





> https://twitter.com/canardenchaine/s...10104718151680
> Le cadeau de Nol de #Darmanin aux gendarmes et aux CRS : une commande record de 10 millions de grenades lacrymognes 
> 
> A 22 heures, ce soir sur http://lecanardenchaine.fr et demain dans les kiosques


a va tre difficile 2023. L'inflation et le prix de l'nergie vont faire mal.
Il y a plein d'entreprises qui vont devoir faire faillite, l'lectricit coute beaucoup trop cher.
Si seulement la centrale nuclaire de Fessenheim fonctionnait encore...

----------


## escartefigue

Au _trollissime_ de service 



> Ce qui est triste c'est de voir les rgimes de retraite du priv dans le vert et celles du public dans le rouge .
> 
> En plus faut leur payer une retraite aprs avoir pass leur carrire  ne rien faire d'autre que de pourrir leurs administrs, ils vont pourrir celles des gnrations futures avec la dette .
> 
> Merci les agents du service public .


Un peu de lecture lui fera du bien
https://www.lemonde.fr/les-decodeurs...3_4355770.html

----------


## Erviewthink

> Au _trollissime_ de service 
> 
> 
> Un peu de lecture lui fera du bien
> https://www.lemonde.fr/les-decodeurs...3_4355770.html


https://www.lefigaro.fr/retraite/ref...aires-20220915

 Un peu de lecture te fera du bien aussi  ::zoubi:: .

Et oui les gens honntes payent les retraites des fonctionnaires feignants qui ne servent  rien  ::aie:: .

----------


## escartefigue

> les retraites des *fonctionnaires feignants qui ne servent  rien* .


C'est ici qu'est le troll, et en plus il rcidive le bougre.

Bien entendu, ces fonctionnaires ne servant  rien, vous ne portez jamais plainte  la gendarmerie ou au commissariat, vous n'utilisez jamais les services judiciaires, vous ne vous faites jamais soigner dans un hopital, vous brulez le courrier que dpose votre facteur...

Si ce n'tait pas si affligeant, ce serait presque comique, dommage.

----------


## Erviewthink

Pas sr que les femmes qui vont porter plainte pour des faits de violences conjugales soient du mme avis que toi  ::roll::

----------


## ONTAYG

> Pas sr que les femmes qui vont porter plainte pour des faits de violences conjugales soient du mme avis que toi


Alors dans la btise tu es champion, je connais des membres des forces de l'ordre (Gendarmerie entre autre), et je peux te dire que ce cot ils font un boulot remarquable, mais souvent musel par la justice.

----------


## Erviewthink

https://www.radiofrance.fr/franceint...ession-4050339

Je ne l'invente pas, c'est sans doute la faute  pas de chance, 1/2 c'est vraiment pas de bol en effet  ::aie::

----------


## ONTAYG

> https://www.radiofrance.fr/franceint...ession-4050339
> 
> Je ne l'invente pas, c'est sans doute la faute  pas de chance, 1/2 c'est vraiment pas de bol en effet


Dans le secteur de mon fils, ils sont forms, sur 12 gendarmes 2 hommes et 3 femmes et cela se passe trs bien il ne faut pas gnraliser

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Dans le secteur de mon fils, ils sont forms, sur 12 gendarmes 2 hommes et 3 femmes et cela se passe trs bien il ne faut pas gnraliser


D'un autre cot sa rfrence est un article de mars 2021, soit presque 2 ans. Et la source est un collectif fministe qui a fait une "tude" sur 3500 femmes, autant dire qu'ils ont pris une goutte d'eau et en ont dduit des stats sur l'ocan !  ::aie:: 
Maintenant, nul doute qu'il faut amliorer les choses. Mais, est-ce pour cela qu'il faut en dduire que tous les fonctionnaires sont des fainants ?  ::roll::

----------


## DevTroglodyte

> Maintenant, nul doute qu'il faut amliorer les choses. Mais, est-ce pour cela qu'il faut en dduire que tous les fonctionnaires sont des fainants ?


On parle d'un adepte du cherry picking, fatalement, ses sources iront dans le sens de ses clichs...

----------


## Erviewthink

https://rmc.bfmtv.com/actualites/pol...212200391.html

Apparemment vous avez envie de voir des articles de ce genre je prfrais ne pas en voir.

a montre bien votre mentalit crasse.

----------


## Gunny

Oui, la gestion des violences faites aux femmes par la police est honteux (comme beaucoup de choses dans la police...) mais je ne vois pas le rapport avec le fait que ce soient des fonctionnaires ? Ou avec le budget ? a irait mieux avec une police prive ?

----------


## Erviewthink

Ah ouais donc on fait culpabiliser une victime pour des raisons budgtaires.

Sympa votre monde des bisounours.

----------


## Pyramidev

Aujourd'hui, sur BLAST, en 11 minutes et demi, Antoine Etcheto a bien rsum l'actualit sur la rforme des retraites :

----------


## ONTAYG

> https://rmc.bfmtv.com/actualites/pol...212200391.html
> 
> Apparemment vous avez envie de voir des articles de ce genre je prfrais ne pas en voir.
> 
> a montre bien votre mentalit crasse.


Cas isol  Blois (commune ou je travaille), car ce fonctionnaire a plusieurs fois t rprimands.

De plus mme si la plainte avait t prise en bonne et du forme, sans intervention de la justice (car le fonctionnaire de police n'a pas le droit), rien n'aurait malheureusement empch le fminiside.

----------


## Erviewthink

> Cas isol  Blois (commune ou je travaille), car ce fonctionnaire a plusieurs fois t rprimands.
> 
> De plus mme si la plainte avait t prise en bonne et du forme, sans intervention de la justice (car le fonctionnaire de police n'a pas le droit), rien n'aurait malheureusement empch le fminiside.


Oui oui comme d'hab comme a vous arrange  ::D:

----------


## ONTAYG

> Oui oui comme d'hab comme a vous arrange


Non, c'est la ralit, les forces de l'ordre prennent les plaintes, et seuls le procureur peut dcider de mesures d'loignements sauf si la personne est pris en flagrant dlit d'agression.

Avant de sortir n'importe quoi renseignez vous sur la ralit des choses.

----------


## Erviewthink

Non c'est ta ralit, ton monde des bisounours.

----------


## Ryu2000

LREM a peut-tre une ide afin d'viter d'avoir  utiliser  nouveau 10 fois l'article 49.3 :
49.3 OU 47.1: LES DEUX ARMES DU GOUVERNEMENT POUR FAIRE ADOPTER LA RFORME DES RETRAITES



> Seconde option sur la table pour Matignon: le recours au 47.1, un article mconnu de la Constitution. Cette disposition permet au gouvernement, pass "un dlai de 20 jours aprs le dpt d'un projet de loi", de saisir le Snat si l'Assemble nationale n'a pas fini d'examiner le texte dans les dlais impartis.
> 
> Autrement dit, ce serait dsormais les snateurs qui auraient la main sur la rforme des retraites, en lieu et place des dputs. *Une trs bonne nouvelle pour l'excutif alors que le Palais du Luxembourg,  majorit de droite, tente de reculer depuis plusieurs annes l'ge de dpart  la retraite.*


========
Il y a des travailleurs qui se battent pour essayer de prserver nos acquis sociaux.
La CGT Ptrole appelle  la grve, lisabeth Borne demande aux syndicats de ne pas "pnaliser les Franais"



> Les prochaines semaines s'annoncent agites sur le plan social, aprs que le gouvernement a dvoil sa rforme des retraites. Les syndicats et les partis de gauche appellent les Franais  descendre dans la rue jeudi prochain. Les syndicats de la SNCF et la RATP rclament une "grve puissante". De son ct, la CGT Ptrole appelle  plusieurs jours de grve les 19 et 26 janvier, et le 6 fvrier, *faisant planer le risque de blocage des raffineries*.

----------


## ONTAYG

> Non c'est ta ralit, ton monde des bisounours.


Je suis pre d'un gendarme, Officier de Police Judiciaire et adjudant, et je peux te dire que tu n'y connais rien.

----------


## Erviewthink

Ce n'est pas un argument d'autorit, la preuve tu ne sais clairement pas de quoi tu parles en ignorant des faits prouvs et rpts.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Ce n'est pas un argument d'autorit, la preuve tu ne sais clairement pas de quoi tu parles en ignorant des faits prouvs et rpts.


Mme en supposant que tes liens soient reprsentatifs, ce qui n'est pas certains. Ce n'est pas parce qu'il y a des couacs (mme graves) au niveau des forces de l'ordre que tu peux en dduire que TOUS les fonctionnaires sont des fainants.

Va bosser ne serait-ce qu'une semaine dans un hpital publique en tant qu'infirmier, et revient nous dire que ce sont des fainants.  ::roll:: 

Personne ne dit que les services publiques sont tous au top. Par contre, ce que l'on dit, c'est qu'en remplaant les services publiques par des socits prives, a ne sera srement pas mieux et probablement pire.

Il suffit de se rappeler quelques trucs. Dans les annes 60, De Gaulle demande  EDF d'lectrifier TOUTE la France. En 10 ans, mme les les seront relies au rseau EDF. Dans les annes 2000, les tlcoms sont privatises, Orange (privatisation de feu France-Telecom), SFR et BOUYGUES se partagent le butin. Chirac demande que toute la France soit en ADSL. 22 ans plus tard, certaines zones n'ont toujours par internet autre que par modem 56k ! 
Et ne parlons pas de la 5G, alors qu'il existe encore des zones blanches (ni 4G, ni 3G, ni 2G, ni 1G).

Du coup... Il aurait surement mieux valu que le rseau tlcoms reste public !

----------


## Ryu2000

S'il vous plat ONTAYG et Erviewthink, est-ce que vous pourriez aller parler des plaintes pour violences conjugales ailleurs ?

Ce topic est destin  LREM.
a manque de critique envers Elisabeth Borne, Bruno Le Maire, Grald Darmanin, ric Dupond-Moretti, Amlie de Montchalin, Gabriel Attal, en ce moment.

En plus le gouvernement fait le maximum pour lutter contre les violences conjugales.
La lutte contre les violences faites aux femmes a t dcrte *"grande cause"* des deux quinquennats de Macron, donc les choses s'amliorent.
Violences faites aux femmes : Macron reconnat "l'obligation de faire mieux"



> Toutefois, l'action du gouvernement en la matire ne convainc pas les associations fministes. Samedi, plusieurs dizaines de milliers de personnes ont manifest dans toute la France pour dnoncer *les dysfonctionnements de la justice* face aux violences sexistes, et rclamer une "loi cadre" contre l'"impunit" des agresseurs. Quelques militantes du mouvement #NousToutes ont  nouveau manifest mercredi, en rigeant un mur symbolique de cartons devant l'ancien palais de justice de Paris, pour figurer l'ampleur des dossiers de violences "*classs sans suite*". Le gouvernement se livre  un "saupoudrage de mesurettes, mais il manque toujours un plan global contre les violences, avec un axe sur la prvention", selon Malle Noir, l'une des militantes de #NousToutes.
> 
> La Nupes et la FNSF continuent de rclamer un milliard d'euros de budget pour lutter contre les violences faites aux femmes. Dans son budget 2023, le gouvernement a indiqu que l'ensemble de ses crdits pour la lutte contre l'galit femmes-hommes s'levaient  2,4 milliards d'euros, mais il est difficilement possible de savoir combien sont plus prcisment allous  la lutte contre les violences.

----------


## virginieh

> Il suffit de se rappeler quelques trucs. Dans les annes 60, De Gaulle demande  EDF d'lectrifier TOUTE la France. En 10 ans, mme les les seront relies au rseau EDF. Dans les annes 2000, les tlcoms sont privatises, Orange (privatisation de feu France-Telecom), SFR et BOUYGUES se partagent le butin. Chirac demande que toute la France soit en ADSL. 22 ans plus tard, certaines zones n'ont toujours par internet autre que par modem 56k ! 
> Et ne parlons pas de la 5G, alors qu'il existe encore des zones blanches (ni 4G, ni 3G, ni 2G, ni 1G).
> 
> Du coup... Il aurait surement mieux valu que le rseau tlcoms reste public !


Encore plus proche de l'actualit, l'ouverture  la "concurence" du march de l'lectricit est pas mal aussi sur le principe :
Tu forces EDF  vendre  perte  des socit prives pour qu'elles puissent faire des bnfices en ne produisant qu'une infime partie de ce qu'elle revende et sans avoir  grer l'infrastructure. On pouvais dj trouver a scandaleux en temps normal, mais avec l'explosion des tarifs de l'nergie, ces entreprises on encourag leurs clients  partir pour pouvoir revendre  EDF  prix fort l'lectricit qu'elles avaient eu en promo.

La privatisation de l'usage des rails tout en laissant  la SNCF toutes les dettes et charge de l'infrastructure c'est encore prvu, mme si on n'en parle pas. C'est tellement bien les transports en commun dans le priv que mme l'Angleterre est revenue en arrire sur ce sujet. Mais en France on va quand mme le faire.

D'une manire gnrale jusque dans les annes 80 les services publics fonctionnaient relativement bien. Bien sur ce n'tait pas parfait, il y avait des lourdeurs et beaucoup de paperasse mais les grandes entreprises en subissent aussi. Mais  force de rductions de budget, de gel des salaires, de rduction des effectifs (ce qui a t extrmement efficace pour rduire la dette il suffit de comparer celle juste avant Sarkosy et celle aprs le premier quinquennat de Macron  ::mouarf::  ). Les services publics sont exsangues, ltat est dans une situation conomique qui ne cesse d'empirer et ceux aux pouvoirs continuent de dire que si on rle encore c'est qu'on nous a pas encore assez tap dessus (au propre comme au figur vu qu'ils n'ont pas lsin sur l'achat de blinds en 2022 et de grenades assourdissantes en 2023)

----------


## ONTAYG

> S'il vous plat ONTAYG et Erviewthink, est-ce que vous pourriez aller parler des plaintes pour violences conjugales ailleurs ?


 ::ptdr::  le roi du lien qui ne sert  rien qui dit cela  ::mouarf::

----------


## Erviewthink

> Mme en supposant que tes liens soient reprsentatifs, ce qui n'est pas certains. Ce n'est pas parce qu'il y a des couacs (mme graves) au niveau des forces de l'ordre que tu peux en dduire que TOUS les fonctionnaires sont des fainants.
> 
> Va bosser ne serait-ce qu'une semaine dans un hpital publique en tant qu'infirmier, et revient nous dire que ce sont des fainants. 
> 
> Personne ne dit que les services publiques sont tous au top. Par contre, ce que l'on dit, c'est qu'en remplaant les services publiques par des socits prives, a ne sera srement pas mieux et probablement pire.
> 
> Il suffit de se rappeler quelques trucs. Dans les annes 60, De Gaulle demande  EDF d'lectrifier TOUTE la France. En 10 ans, mme les les seront relies au rseau EDF. Dans les annes 2000, les tlcoms sont privatises, Orange (privatisation de feu France-Telecom), SFR et BOUYGUES se partagent le butin. Chirac demande que toute la France soit en ADSL. 22 ans plus tard, certaines zones n'ont toujours par internet autre que par modem 56k ! 
> Et ne parlons pas de la 5G, alors qu'il existe encore des zones blanches (ni 4G, ni 3G, ni 2G, ni 1G).
> 
> Du coup... Il aurait surement mieux valu que le rseau tlcoms reste public !


J'ai jamais dit que tous les fonctionnaires taient feignants. Mettez des lunettes, utilisez la fonction zoom de votre navigateur je ne sais pas.

@Ryuu libert d'expression tu connais ?

----------


## Jon Shannow

> J'ai jamais dit que tous les fonctionnaires taient feignants. Mettez des lunettes, utilisez la fonction zoom de votre navigateur je ne sais pas.


Heu ! Pourtant, tes dires y ressemblent beaucoup...




> Et oui les gens honntes payent les retraites des* fonctionnaires feignants* qui ne servent  rien .





> ..., des *fonctionnaires* quasiment intouchables avec des *avantages qu'on ne peut plus compter*, retraite, *horaire, charge de travail* et aprs a se plaint de ne pas gagner assez .
> 
> Les fonctionnaires coulent la France en gros.



Tu vois, pas besoin de zoom, juste mes lunettes classiques. Mais, peut-tre as-tu la mmoire courte, ou, comme Nol Le Graet, tu ne sais plus trop ce que tu dis...  ::aie::

----------


## Gunny

> Heu ! Pourtant, tes dires y ressemblent beaucoup...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tu vois, pas besoin de zoom, juste mes lunettes classiques. Mais, peut-tre as-tu la mmoire courte, ou, comme Nol Le Graet, tu ne sais plus trop ce que tu dis...


Tous les fonctionnaires ne sont pas fainants. Jean-Louis de la compta de la rgion Hauts-De-France travaille d'arrache-pied. Les autres oui, mais pas Jean-Louis. Donc non, pas tous en effet. CQFD.

----------


## Ryu2000

> libert d'expression


Oui mais il faut que les messages soient classifis.
Si un visiteur tombe sur le topic "Les macronneries", il veut tomber sur des messages qui concerne LREM.
On pourrait se dire un truc du genre "la lutte contre les violences conjugales mrite son propre topic".

====
En ce moment il y a des histoires avec la femme de Macron, alors qu'elle n'a pas de statut.
Brigitte Macron, une premire dame de plus en plus politique



> En 2023, Brigitte Macron na toujours pas de statut. Mais elle a un avis. Des avis sur les sujets dactualit quelle aime faire partager.  Elle ne veut pas tre une potiche , souligne-t-on  lElyse. Dans une interview publie jeudi 12 janvier dans Le Parisien, lpouse du chef de lEtat sexprime donc  loccasion de lopration  Pices jaunes , quelle parraine, et en profite pour aborder les dossiers politiques face  une petite dizaine de lecteurs. A propos de lcole, lune des priorits du second quinquennat dEmmanuel Macron, la premire dame nhsite pas  safficher  pour  le port de luniforme.  Jai port luniforme comme lve, quinze ans de jupette bleu marine, de pull bleu marine. Je lai bien vcu , dit-elle, plaidant pour  *une tenue simple et pas tristoune* .


L'uniforme a a des bons cts quand mme.
a met tout le monde sur un point d'galit.
Les enfants sont souvent cruels, les lves issus de milieu dfavoriser doivent subir beaucoup de de moquerie du genre "Sa famille est trop pauvre pour lui acheter des Reebook !".

Le truc nervant c'est qu'il y a des gens qui ont une logique "il faut tre en dsaccord avec le RN sur 100% des sujets, si le RN dit qu'on est en janvier c'est que nous ne sommes pas en janvier, si le RN dit qu'il pleut alors il ne pleut pas, etc".
Ces types fonctionnent comme des enfants de 4 ans.

Pourquoi l'avis de Brigitte Macron sur l'uniforme fait autant ragir



> "Donc la femme du Prsident prend position pour dfendre une politique publique le jour ou le #RN la propose dans sa niche  l'Assemble. La digue est effondre", a notamment ragi *la secrtaire nationale des Verts*, Marine Tondelier. Les mots de l'pouse du prsident, et ancienne professeur, ne laissent pas indiffrent.


======
Macron reoit ce vendredi des grands patrons d'entreprises franaises



> Le prsident entend aussi discuter avec ces grands patrons, essentiellement  la tte d'entreprises industrielles, de l'Inflation Reduction Act (IRA), un plan faramineux du prsident amricain *Joe Biden qui prvoit de larges subventions et soutiens pour les entreprises implantes aux tats-Unis dans les secteurs des vhicules lectriques ou des nergies renouvelables*. Ce sujet avait dj t au menu d'un dner entre Emmanuel Macron et de grands industriels europens fin novembre. Le chef de l'tat avait appel leurs groupes  rester en Europe, et surtout en France, malgr l'attractivit de ces projets protectionnistes amricains.


Il est probable que des entreprises soient contraintes de partir aux USA, parce que l'nergie est devenue trop cher en Europe.

Somms par Macron d'aider les TPE, des fournisseurs d'nergie craignent pour leur survie



> En effet, face  la dtresse des boulangers notamment, Emmanuel Macron a ordonn publiquement aux fournisseurs d'nergie d'accepter les demandes de rengociation des * contrats excessifs*  des petites entreprises, qui subissent des  *hausses de prix prohibitives* . Et ce, sans leur imposer des frais de rsiliation si celles-ci veulent souscrire, avant la fin du contrat,  un tarif plus avantageux chez un autre oprateur.


C'est quand mme dingue, en France nous avons des centrales nuclaires, nous devrions donc avoir accs  l'nergie la moins cher et  cause de l'UE voil ce qu'il se passe :
Essonne. De 700 , sa facture dnergie grimpe  plus de 17 500 , son restaurant menac de faillite

====
 bout, la chanteuse Hoshi interpelle Emmanuel Macron pour toutes les victimes de cyberharclement : "Sauvez-nous tant quil est encore temps"



> Ds lors, elle interpelle les pouvoirs publics :  "Moi qui aime tant mon pays, je viens de perdre foi en la justice. Jai un message pour ltat : sauvez-nous tant quil est encore temps, nattendez pas que a finisse mal avant de vous intresser aux dossiers". Et elle conclut en disant "Je vous laisse identifier Emmanuel Macron et toutes les personnes qui ont  voir avec notre justice. Je nai plus la force".

----------


## Erviewthink

> Heu ! Pourtant, tes dires y ressemblent beaucoup...
> 
> Tu vois, pas besoin de zoom, juste mes lunettes classiques. Mais, peut-tre as-tu la mmoire courte, ou, comme Nol Le Graet, tu ne sais plus trop ce que tu dis...


J'ai beau regarder je ne trouve pas le mot tous. Je t'invite donc  prendre un rdv chez ton ophtalmologiste  :;):

----------


## Pyramidev

Je relaie une ptition contre le report de l'ge de la retraite : https://www.change.org/p/retraites-n...esdesretraites

Je relaie aussi une intervention de 5 minutes de Nicolas-Dupont Aignan contre les ZFE, qui sont dj en place dans certaines villes :

----------


## Erviewthink

Ta ptition flop comme les syndicats mme pas 300k

----------


## Jon Shannow

> J'ai beau regarder je ne trouve pas le mot tous. Je t'invite donc  prendre un rdv chez ton ophtalmologiste


Je pense que tu devrais reprendre des cours pour un doctorat plus... littraire.  :;): 
Ta phrase : 



> Et oui les gens honntes payent les retraites des fonctionnaires feignants qui ne servent  rien


ne fait aucune restriction sur les fonctionnaires, et les englobent tous de facto.

----------


## Erviewthink

Apparemment tu ne sais pas lire, je parle clairement des fonctionnaires feignants. Je ne vois pas o j'englobe tous les fonctionnaires. Des ne signifiant pas tous, je t'invite  reprendre des cours du soir en franais pour t'amliorer.

----------

